# The Inevitable New The Inevitable Trump Mocking Thread



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2018)

I like turnover. I like chaos. It really is good.  Now the question everybody keeps asking is, ‘Who is going to be the next to leave? Steve Miller or Melania?


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

The first question I saw on the news today was whether t's buddy Carl Icahn will be investigated for dumping stock right before the announcement of steel and aluminum tariff increases.

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/03/590583598/before-trump-announced-tariffs-icahn-sold-off-millions-in-steel-related-stocks


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The first question I saw on the news today was whether t's buddy Carl Icahn will be investigated for dumping stock right before the announcement of steel and aluminum tariff increases.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/03/590583598/before-trump-announced-tariffs-icahn-sold-off-millions-in-steel-related-stocks


It's called Risk Management.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's called Risk Management.


You're called apologist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're called apologist.


Nuanced.


_"After the trades, Icahn owned 4.85 percent of the company, down from his previous stake of 7.5 percent," CNBC's Tae Kim reported. The resulting 4.85 percent stake means Icahn does not have to report further sales of the company's stock to the SEC, according to The Street._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nuanced.
> 
> 
> _"After the trades, Icahn owned 4.85 percent of the company, down from his previous stake of 7.5 percent," CNBC's Tae Kim reported. The resulting 4.85 percent stake means Icahn does not have to report further sales of the company's stock to the SEC, according to The Street._


How convenient.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How convenient.


The SEC is always the last to find out.  Please tell me why they should still exist.  Everybody else in the market already knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The first question I saw on the news today was whether t's buddy Carl Icahn will be investigated for dumping stock right before the announcement of steel and aluminum tariff increases.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/03/590583598/before-trump-announced-tariffs-icahn-sold-off-millions-in-steel-related-stocks


NPR?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's called Risk Management.


Trump announced this as a campaign promise, I guess they didn't believe him.
I wonder if they believe him now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR?


NPR , SEC, what’s the difference?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> NPR , SEC, what’s the difference?


How about we have 10 letters explain?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump announced this as a campaign promise, I guess they didn't believe him.
> I wonder if they believe him now?


X10’s CFP+ 7 other letters after his name made a believer out of him


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we have 10 letters explain?


Should be a more nuanced explanation than Trump’s


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

...... and remove all doubt,

Maxine Waters: Trump Is ‘Racist’ For Questioning My IQ
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/04/maxine-waters-trump-iq-racist/&ved=0ahUKEwiVuNyp9tPZAhUpyoMKHZD5AtYQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw0Tassi1tNrm9QpSc_dmRSV&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ...... and remove all doubt,
> 
> Maxine Waters: Trump Is ‘Racist’ For Questioning My IQ
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/04/maxine-waters-trump-iq-racist/&ved=0ahUKEwiVuNyp9tPZAhUpyoMKHZD5AtYQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw0Tassi1tNrm9QpSc_dmRSV&ampcf=1


God that would be terrible. Nothing racist about pointing out all the uneducated white dummies who got duped by trump. and they don't care that the stock market is falling...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes, maybe you believe me now...

“He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida aired by CNN. “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ...... and remove all doubt,
> 
> Maxine Waters: Trump Is ‘Racist’ For Questioning My IQ
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/04/maxine-waters-trump-iq-racist/&ved=0ahUKEwiVuNyp9tPZAhUpyoMKHZD5AtYQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw0Tassi1tNrm9QpSc_dmRSV&ampcf=1


*Maxine Waters is the antonym of IQ.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Maxine Waters is the antonym of IQ.*


DQ.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> DQ.


UQ


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion Eyes, maybe you believe me now...
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida aired by CNN. “And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.


I didn't see the setting or the speech you referenced above....
Was it said in jest or did he have all the branches of the armed forces standing and saluting when he uttered those words?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't see the setting or the speech you referenced above....
> Was it said in jest or did he have all the branches of the armed forces standing and saluting when he uttered those words?


Remember when he asked the russians to find hilzy's emails?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't see the setting or the speech you referenced above....
> Was it said in jest or did he have all the branches of the armed forces standing and saluting when he uttered those words?[/QUOT
> 
> He wished.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

After 2000 posts you still don't know how this works?
I would rather throw myself on the mercy of the court.
#MrFakeattorney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Gutierrez: If Trump ‘Is Not a Racist, I Don’t Know Who Is’


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gutierrez: If Trump ‘Is Not a Racist, I Don’t Know Who Is’


All Gutierrez needs to do is look in the mirror.
Thats who.


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All Gutierrez needs to do is look in the mirror.
> Thats who.


*100% Correct !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God that would be terrible. Nothing racist about pointing out all the uneducated white dummies who got duped by trump. and they don't care that the stock market is falling...


Yes "pointing out" a race for being "dummies" is of course not racist. C'mon Juan you can do better than that.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes "pointing out" a race for being "dummies" is of course not racist. C'mon Juan you can do better than that.


1. The Juan line was funny. 2. "uneducated white" is not a racial class...and those are the people that were duped into voting for trump.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The first question I saw on the news today was whether t's buddy Carl Icahn will be investigated for dumping stock right before the announcement of steel and aluminum tariff increases.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/03/590583598/before-trump-announced-tariffs-icahn-sold-off-millions-in-steel-related-stocks


I'd be shocked if it happens, but the SEC has stepped up their game in this area lately.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'd be shocked if it happens, but the SEC has stepped up their game in this area lately.


Sucker


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR?


Drudge referenced the same story, but I couldn't find anything about it on Fox.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Drudge referenced the same story, but I couldn't find anything about it on Fox.


Probably because he still owns twice as many shares as he sold.  Itʻs called Risk Management.  Youʻre welcome.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Oh?

https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2017-143

*SEC Uncovers Wide-Reaching Insider Trading Scheme*

_"The Securities and Exchange Commission today announced insider trading charges against seven individuals who generated millions in profits by trading on confidential information about dozens of impending mergers and acquisitions.  Data analysis allowed the SEC’s enforcement staff to uncover the illicit trading despite the traders’ alleged use of shell companies, code words, and an encrypted, self-destructing messaging application to evade detection."_


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone else been following Sam Nunberg's public breakdown today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh?
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2017-143
> 
> ...


How in the hell did they not detect the fraud in the housing crisis?!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How in the hell did they not detect the fraud in the housing crisis?!!!


Barney was Wezzing Frank's frank.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1. The Juan line was funny. 2. "uneducated white" is not a racial class...and those are the people that were duped into voting for trump.


Those are the people you are conversing with in here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are the people you are conversing with in here.


He's definitely talking to you pinhead


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1. The Juan line was funny. 2. "uneducated white" is not a racial class...and those are the people that were duped into voting for trump.


Ok...uneducated blacks and illegal & uneducated Hispanics voted for Hills & Obama...truth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ok...uneducated blacks and illegal & uneducated Hispanics voted for Hills & Obama...truth.


It was worse than that.  People of all races who consider themselves Highly educated voted for both.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ok...uneducated blacks and illegal & uneducated Hispanics voted for Hills & Obama...truth.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/fivethirtyeight.com/features/education-not-income-predicted-who-would-vote-for-trump/amp/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fivethirtyeight.com/features/education-not-income-predicted-who-would-vote-for-trump/amp/


You smart people are so dumb.  No wonder Hillary lost.  Popularity and brains are in short supply.  Always have been, Always will be. HRCʻs geniuses target those folks and predict an HRC win.......Democrats say election rigged


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fivethirtyeight.com/features/education-not-income-predicted-who-would-vote-for-trump/amp/



Your link....

"*These results are every bit as striking: Clinton lost ground relative to Obama in 47 of the 50 counties — she did an average of 11 percentage points worse, in fact. These are really the places that won Donald Trump the presidency, especially given that a fair number of them are in swing states such as Ohio and North Carolina. He improved on Mitt Romney’s margin by more than 30 points (!) in Ashtabula County, Ohio, for example, an industrial county along Lake Erie that hadn’t voted Republican since 1984*".

So these dumb white voters helped Obama to the White house...interesting don't you think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your link....
> 
> "*These results are every bit as striking: Clinton lost ground relative to Obama in 47 of the 50 counties — she did an average of 11 percentage points worse, in fact. These are really the places that won Donald Trump the presidency, especially given that a fair number of them are in swing states such as Ohio and North Carolina. He improved on Mitt Romney’s margin by more than 30 points (!) in Ashtabula County, Ohio, for example, an industrial county along Lake Erie that hadn’t voted Republican since 1984*".
> 
> So these dumb white voters helped Obama to the White house...interesting don't you think?


It probably would be interesting if they read what they posted.  Like I said, no wonder HRC and her deplorables lost.  ....election rigged


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It probably would be interesting if they read what they posted.  Like I said, no wonder HRC and her deplorables lost.  ....election rigged


Polls said Hillary in national vote, she did.
Investigation says Russians did all they could to divide and go against Hillary, they did.
Reporting says Putin had say in who Trump picked for SOS, they did and sure got who they wanted.
Nutters cheer, at least the Russians like them . . . you got friends in the Kremlin, rejoice!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Sarah Palin: Trump Is ‘Trying to Win’ a Trade War ‘We’ve Been Fighting for Decades’
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/05/sarah-palin-trump-is-trying-to-win-a-trade-war-weve-been-fighting-for-decades/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjk3tSC1dfZAhVK4oMKHUyMC9EQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw1dh7UIUYUfMsTeKiKWV95W


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your link....
> 
> "*These results are every bit as striking: Clinton lost ground relative to Obama in 47 of the 50 counties — she did an average of 11 percentage points worse, in fact. These are really the places that won Donald Trump the presidency, especially given that a fair number of them are in swing states such as Ohio and North Carolina. He improved on Mitt Romney’s margin by more than 30 points (!) in Ashtabula County, Ohio, for example, an industrial county along Lake Erie that hadn’t voted Republican since 1984*".
> 
> So these dumb white voters helped Obama to the White house...interesting don't you think?


That appears to be true and it is interesting.  While she dominated in the educated counties, she was so unable to reach the proverbial "common man" that she got killed in places that had voted for Obama. What we don't yet know is how may of those  uneducateds fell for disinformation from the Russian campaign and changed their votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

*North Korea: We’re willing to talk about denuclearization now*
Ed Morrissey Mar 06, 2018 8:41 AM
Top Pick





And halt nuclear tests?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That appears to be true and it is interesting.  While she dominated in the educated counties, she was so unable to reach the proverbial "common man" that she got killed in places that had voted for Obama. What we don't yet know is how may of those  uneducateds fell for disinformation from the Russian campaign and changed their votes.


Just can't help yourself, maybe the electoral college needs to be edumacated.
Dick.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just can't help yourself, maybe the electoral college needs to be edumacated.
> Dick.


" I love the poorly educated!" -- Donald Trump (to the crowd after Nevada primary win)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

8:32

 Don't you tell me my business again! - Duration: 1:27.  Quint A25,055 views


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> " I love the poorly educated!" -- Donald Trump (to the crowd after Nevada primary win)


So that would include college dropouts?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that would include college dropouts?


I hope he’s on here and can answer you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That appears to be true and it is interesting.  While she dominated in the educated counties, she was so unable to reach the proverbial "common man" that she got killed in places that had voted for Obama. What we don't yet know is how may of those  uneducateds fell for disinformation from the Russian campaign and changed their votes.


What "disinformation" do you believe influenced people to "change"" their vote?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Polls said Hillary in national vote, she did.
> Investigation says Russians did all they could to divide and go against Hillary, they did.
> Reporting says Putin had say in who Trump picked for SOS, they did and sure got who they wanted.
> Nutters cheer, at least the Russians like them . . . you got friends in the Kremlin, rejoice!


Coocoo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Polls said Hillary in national vote, she did.
> Investigation says Russians did all they could to divide and go against Hillary, they did.
> Reporting says Putin had say in who Trump picked for SOS, they did and sure got who they wanted.
> Nutters cheer, at least the Russians like them . . . you got friends in the Kremlin, rejoice!


You can stop now Duck, you've doubled down.
You have completetly erased all doubt at this point...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That appears to be true and it is interesting.  While she dominated in the educated counties, she was so unable to reach the proverbial "common man" that she got killed in places that had voted for Obama. What we don't yet know is how may of those  uneducateds fell for disinformation from the Russian campaign and changed their votes.


Comey and Bern were working for the Russians.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What "disinformation" do you believe influenced people to "change"" their vote?


Ask the FBI and the NSA and Google and Facebook. Tons.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ask the FBI and the NSA and Google and Facebook. Tons.


Tons?
List 'em then.
Thanks in advance counselor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I hope he’s on here and can answer you.


Nice to see you are raising Trump supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ask the FBI and the NSA and Google and Facebook. Tons.


FBI Huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ask the FBI and the NSA and Google and Facebook. Tons.


NSA Huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ask the FBI and the NSA and Google and Facebook. Tons.


Facebook Huh?
I think I have single handedly diagnosed your problem.
You are a Deep State Media Rube.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facebook Huh?
> I think I have single handedly diagnosed your problem.
> You are a Deep State Media Rube.


What is this "Deep State" I keep hearing about?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facebook Huh?
> I think I have single handedly diagnosed your problem.
> You are a Deep State Media Rube.


I can chalk up another win. Thank you!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What is this "Deep State" I keep hearing about?


Deep State is the same as Fake News. Existing American institutions opposed by people who are in favor of a Trump dictatorship and those people therefore reject accurate news reports that aren’t favorable to Trump and they reject the status of governmental agencies operating independently of the president’s control, as they have always done. So they label them “Fake News” and “Deep State,” formerly known as The New York Times, the Washington Post, the FBI, the NSA, etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Deep State is the same as Fake News. Existing American institutions opposed by people who are in favor of a Trump dictatorship and those people therefore reject accurate news reports that aren’t favorable to Trump and they reject the status of governmental agencies operating independently of the president’s control, as they have always done. So they label them “Fake News” and “Deep State,” formerly known as The New York Times, the Washington Post, the FBI, the NSA, etc.


That's what happens when you elect a crooked Kenyan to run things, he said he would fundamentally change America and he sure tried.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Deep State is the same as Fake News. Existing American institutions opposed by people who are in favor of a Trump dictatorship and those people therefore reject accurate news reports that aren’t favorable to Trump and they reject the status of governmental agencies operating independently of the president’s control, as they have always done. So they label them “Fake News” and “Deep State,” formerly known as The New York Times, the Washington Post, the FBI, the NSA, etc.


So we now have a lying, cheating, stealing, white supremacist Nazi fascist in the White House?
Got it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Deep State is the same as Fake News. Existing American institutions opposed by people who are in favor of a Trump dictatorship and those people therefore reject accurate news reports that aren’t favorable to Trump and they reject the status of governmental agencies operating independently of the president’s control, as they have always done. So they label them “Fake News” and “Deep State,” formerly known as The New York Times, the Washington Post, the FBI, the NSA, etc.


Have you been shopping at the local pot dispensary lately?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So we now have a lying, cheating, stealing, white supremacist Nazi fascist in the White House?
> Got it.


That's pretty close to reality.  Did you fall and hit your head this morning?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

*The Deep State Is Real*
But it might not be what you think.
By MICHAEL CROWLEY
September/October 2017


https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/05/deep-state-real-cia-fbi-intelligence-215537


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The Deep State Is Real*
> But it might not be what you think.
> By MICHAEL CROWLEY
> September/October 2017
> ...


"For Trump, a man who has always defined himself against caricatured enemies, the deep state is a useful boogeyman that allows him to merge several disparate political targets—real, exaggerated and imagined—into a single villain he can use to rally his supporters."

Are you sticking with that?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> "For Trump, a man who has always defined himself against caricatured enemies, the deep state is a useful boogeyman that allows him to merge several disparate political targets—real, exaggerated and imagined—into a single villain he can use to rally his supporters."
> 
> Are you sticking with that?


Lion finally gets it. See, it’s not the weed. Doesn’t that article say what I said?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So we now have a lying, cheating, stealing, white supremacist Nazi fascist in the White House?
> Got it.


You got that from my post? Dude, take your meds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You got that from my post? Dude, take your meds.


I forgot dictator.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forgot dictator.


There you go, son. Dictator. That's it.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> There you go, son. Dictator. That's it.


Wannabe dictator, maybe.  Not even the current crop of morons in Congress would allow that.

Or am I just being too optimistic?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> "For Trump, a man who has always defined himself against caricatured enemies, the deep state is a useful boogeyman that allows him to merge several disparate political targets—real, exaggerated and imagined—into a single villain he can use to rally his supporters."
> 
> Are you sticking with that?


Some jackass asked what the deep state was...I just posted the information Magoo.
I'll wait for Mueller's investigation to conclude...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Wannabe dictator, maybe.  Not even the current crop of morons in Congress would allow that.
> 
> Or am I just being too optimistic?


So wait, Congress is not the Deep State, correct? Those are our elected officials? They're doing a fine job!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> There you go, son. Dictator. That's it.


Your words.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ask the FBI and the NSA and Google and Facebook. Tons.


Those stupid hillbilly white folk don't even have internet or understand any of dat tech stuff...Perhaps they got the news the old fashion...through the tube and saw a shrew named HRC for a candidate.

Do you see how stupid you sound? You want to give credit for a sound decision in voting for your savior-BO...but now these stupid white folks were influenced into making a decision about possible one of the worst  candidates and run campaigns EVER!

And BTW...take a look at these ads/propaganda that "influenced" these dummies. Meme's were the choice for the brain washing. Perhaps wez, aka GAP, is an operative for those pesky Russians...hmmmm.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/01/us/politics/russia-2016-election-facebook.html


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Those stupid hillbilly white folk don't even have internet or understand any of dat tech stuff...Perhaps they got the news the old fashion...through the tube and saw a shrew named HRC for a candidate.
> 
> Do you see how stupid you sound? You want to give credit for a sound decision in voting for your savior-BO...but now these stupid white folks were influenced into making a decision about possible one of the worst  candidates and run campaigns EVER!
> 
> ...


*Do the Russians support propaganda against " Blue " Porta Potties ?*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Those stupid hillbilly white folk don't even have internet or understand any of dat tech stuff...Perhaps they got the news the old fashion...through the tube and saw a shrew named HRC for a candidate.
> 
> Do you see how stupid you sound? You want to give credit for a sound decision in voting for your savior-BO...but now these stupid white folks were influenced into making a decision about possible one of the worst  candidates and run campaigns EVER!
> 
> ...


My only points were factual. If that sounds stupid to you, that's your problem.  Fact: If you were better educated, chances are overwhelming that you didn't vote for Trump.  Fact: The Russians had a significant and targeted online (a place where many get their news) disinformation campaign against HRC and for Trump. Sorry, bud...I know you hate those facts, but calling me stupid for pointing them out, well...maybe it makes you look stupid?


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My only points were factual. If that sounds stupid to you, that's your problem.  Fact: If you were better educated, chances are overwhelming that you didn't vote for Trump.  Fact: The Russians had a significant and targeted online (a place where many get their news) disinformation campaign against HRC and for Trump. Sorry, bud...I know you hate those facts, but calling me stupid for pointing them out, well...maybe it makes you look stupid?



*Aww...a retort because he was stung....







Now git ta work !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My only points were factual. If that sounds stupid to you, that's your problem.  Fact: If you were better educated, chances are overwhelming that you didn't vote for Trump.  Fact: The Russians had a significant and targeted online (a place where many get their news) disinformation campaign against HRC and for Trump. Sorry, bud...I know you hate those facts, but calling me stupid for pointing them out, well...maybe it makes you look stupid?


*FAKE NEWS  !!!*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My only points were factual. If that sounds stupid to you, that's your problem.  Fact: If you were better educated, chances are overwhelming that you didn't vote for Trump.  Fact: The Russians had a significant and targeted online (a place where many get their news) disinformation campaign against HRC and for Trump. Sorry, bud...I know you hate those facts, but calling me stupid for pointing them out, well...maybe it makes you look stupid?


No gray area here Juan, either the "influence" tipped the scales to Trump or it's a red herring...you clearly believe
that HRC defeat was 100% caused by Russia interference. No wonder with elk like you, HRC sold 300k copies of toilet paper.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

*Dolphins Owner Reverses Course, Says His Players Will Stand for the Anthem, Credits President Trump*
84 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

*Houston Texans Not Interested in Players Who Protested the Anthem*
971 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No gray area here Juan, either the "influence" tipped the scales to Trump or it's a red herring...you clearly believe
> that HRC defeat was 100% caused by Russia interference. No wonder with elk like you, HRC sold 300k copies of toilet paper.​


I don’t believe that at all. Her defeat was clearly mostly her fault and the Dems fault, maybe all her and their fault. But I’m guessing there was a dent made by the Russkies. My larger point was about who would vote for Trump.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t believe that at all. Her defeat was clearly mostly her fault and the Dems fault, maybe all her and their fault. But I’m guessing there was a dent made by the Russkies. My larger point was about who would vote for Trump.



Evidently it was the same folk that voted for Obama.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t believe that at all. Her defeat was clearly mostly her fault and the Dems fault, maybe all her and their fault. But I’m guessing there was a dent made by the Russkies. My larger point was about who would vote for Trump.


I think a wider swatch of this country, well outside the stereotypical "fly over" states, has rightfully seen enough of Washington politics as usual.  Regardless of party identity or leaning.  By overlooking the enormously personally flawed Trump, in much the way Bill Clinton's flawed personal conduct did not stop his election and reelection, wanted in Trump true change in Washington.  The first modern legitimate example of this outsider in power was Ross Perot's initial 30% plus national poll numbers in 1992.  Enough people were willing to (and are still willing to) overlook gaping lapses of judgment, empathy, intelligence, common sense, ego, bravado, scandals, etc. to see through this anomaly toward Trump achieving whichever among many, a pick and choosing of his promises on a southern wall, restoration of pre-civil rights era America, normalization of racism, white supremacy, etc.  Whichever promise(s) his diverse following are counting on him to carry out.

In the case of Perot, an honest and intelligent billionaire, but had enough quirky conspiracy theories and weird decisions (picked Stockdale for VP??)  that he fell from his outsider pedestal to end up shaving off enough HW Bush support to clinch it for Clinton. 

So many changes in our country's cultural norms have slowly taken place since the end of WWII.  Though this is now at least a three generational time period, this is "progress" for most; "carnage" for others.   We have had non-politicians as president many times, most recently Eisenhower.  

Eisenhower was uniquely qualified for the obvious reasons, and knew how to act, behave, delegate, control, and oversee a government.

The outcome of Mueller's assignment, and the consequences AND reactions to it, are just a guessing game for everyone.  It's a shame the "outsider" had to be so uniquely unqualified.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t believe that at all. Her defeat was clearly mostly her fault and the Dems fault, maybe all her and their fault. But I’m guessing there was a dent made by the Russkies. My larger point was about who would vote for Trump.



*California's " Motor Votor " Law gave her the Votes in the " Popular Vote ".....*
*Governor Jerry Brown and the Attorney General let the Rigged system here corrupt the*
*Popular Vote.....*

*Take a look at this Pic below....Because She is the source of the corruption !*
*She was AG and she enabled/knows what happened in 2016 !*







*Xavier Becerra furthered the corruption.....he's the Dirty DNC Server Thief.*

*Not even Snopes * can cover for the corruption......*




*




*

*Going Back to Cali*
*Hillary Clinton garnered 4.3 million more votes *
*than Donald Trump in the nation's most populous state. *

*CLAIM
Hillary Clinton's popular vote win in the presidential election came entirely from the state of California.

RATING





 MIXTURE
ORIGIN
On 18 December 2016, the Federalist Papers, a conservative clickbait web site, posted a story headlined “Hillary’s Popular Vote Win Came ENTIRELY from California”:

If the election was decided by the popular vote, than we would be swearing in a President Hillary Clinton.

But that’s not how it works. And — as he has said many time — if Donald Trump was campaigning for the popular vote, rather than the electoral vote, he would have campaigned much differently.

But he didn’t and Hillary’s margin of victory in that state was 4.3 million votes — or 61.5 percent

And therein lies the rub.

The purpose of the Electoral College is to prevent regional candidates from dominating national elections…

If you take California out of the total, Donald Trump won the popular vote by 1.4 million.

As the web site pointed out, as of 19 December 2016 CNN had Hillary Clinton winning a popular vote margin over Donald Trump with totals of 65,788,583 to 62,955,363 respectively, a margin of approximately 2.8 million votes (although Trump won the presidency by securing 306 electoral college votes, 36 more than he needed to claim victory).

It’s true that if California’s vote totals were entirely removed from the equation then Hillary Clinton would lose her popular vote lead, but the logic of that assessment is somewhat flawed. One could, for example, arbitrarily remove the states of New York and Massachusetts from the vote count, docking Clinton roughly 2.6 million votes (and wiping out her popular vote win). Or one could similarly claim that Trump’s electoral vote victory “came entirely from Texas,” since if Clinton had taken the Lone Star state (and its 38 electoral votes), she would also have won the overall election. One could combine any number of states’ vote counts and exclude them from the aggregate, but doing so wouldn’t undo the basic mathematical principle that a vote difference in one state can’t sway the election results to or from a candidate who doesn’t also have significant support from multiple other states. In this case, California wouldn’t have put Clinton over the top in the popular vote total without the additional 61.4 million votes she received in other states.

There is some validity to pointing out that the 2016 election is an exemplar of a modern trend that generally sees Democratic candidates tending to receive large numbers of votes from densely-populated metropolitan areas in states such as New York and California, while Republican candidates tend to collect votes from geographically larger but less populated portions of the country — one of the main factors behind this election’s disparity between the popular vote (which Clinton won) and the electoral vote that actually decides the election (which Trump won). This phenomenon could be viewed as a positive, that our electoral system requires winning presidential candidates to have broad national support and not just rack up huge margins in a relatively small number of high-population centers. On the other hand, some argue that our government should represent people and not geography, and therefore the location of voters should be irrelevant.

It may also be true, as Donald Trump has claimed, that without our winner-take-all electoral system (under which it makes no difference whether a candidate loses a state by 100 votes or 10,000,000 votes) that generally forces candidates to focus their efforts on a handful of “swing” states, he might have campaigned differently and garnered more popular votes than Hillary Clinton did. But freed from those electoral constraints, Clinton might also have campaigned differently and won more popular votes than she actually did — all such imaginings are just speculation that cannot be proved one way or the other.

In any case, it is true that the margin of votes by which Hillary Clinton won the state of California was significantly greater than the margin by which she won the national popular vote. But even if Clinton’s 4.3 million vote victory over Trump in California provided her overall winning edge, it wouldn’t be an issue if she hadn’t also amassed enough votes all the other states to make that outcome possible.
*

*Like I said in the past ....California Democrats RIGGED the voting system for Hillary Rodham Clinton !*
*And she still LOST !*

*Now the Democrats are working on Texas....they are Rigging the votes and local elections to*
*support the corruption !*



** Spola's favorite Liberal Lying Site can't hide the corruption in California !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think a wider swatch of this country, well outside the stereotypical "fly over" states, has rightfully seen enough of Washington politics as usual.  Regardless of party identity or leaning.  By overlooking the enormously personally flawed Trump, in much the way Bill Clinton's flawed personal conduct did not stop his election and reelection, wanted in Trump true change in Washington.  The first modern legitimate example of this outsider in power was Ross Perot's initial 30% plus national poll numbers in 1992.  Enough people were willing to (and are still willing to) overlook gaping lapses of judgment, empathy, intelligence, common sense, ego, bravado, scandals, etc. to see through this anomaly toward Trump achieving whichever among many, a pick and choosing of his promises on a southern wall, restoration of pre-civil rights era America, normalization of racism, white supremacy, etc.  Whichever promise(s) his diverse following are counting on him to carry out.
> 
> In the case of Perot, an honest and intelligent billionaire, but had enough quirky conspiracy theories and weird decisions (picked Stockdale for VP??)  that he fell from his outsider pedestal to end up shaving off enough HW Bush support to clinch it for Clinton.
> 
> ...


I think my stated opinion on the current events and recent historic background of events, in a civilized and respectful presentation, to receive a "dumb" from 4nos, sums up quite well the level(s) of discourse one less "no" can bring to a discussion.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think my stated opinion on the current events and recent historic background of events, in a civilized and respectful presentation, to receive a "dumb" from 4nos, sums up quite well the level(s) of discourse one less "no" can bring to a discussion.



*No.....I expressed " My " Opinion and now you are *
*seriously BUTT HURT because I expressed " My " Opinion....*

*The one time you posted a relatively normal commentary and I expressed *
*" My " opinion and you are BUTT HURT.....*

*You can dish it Bob, " butt " you definitely cannot take it.*

*Classic Liberal response to Freedom of Speech.*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think a wider swatch of this country, well outside the stereotypical "fly over" states, has rightfully seen enough of Washington politics as usual.  Regardless of party identity or leaning.  By overlooking the enormously personally flawed Trump, in much the way Bill Clinton's flawed personal conduct did not stop his election and reelection, wanted in Trump true change in Washington.  The first modern legitimate example of this outsider in power was Ross Perot's initial 30% plus national poll numbers in 1992.  Enough people were willing to (and are still willing to) overlook gaping lapses of judgment, empathy, intelligence, common sense, ego, bravado, scandals, etc. to see through this anomaly toward Trump achieving whichever among many, a pick and choosing of his promises on a southern wall, restoration of pre-civil rights era America, normalization of racism, white supremacy, etc.  Whichever promise(s) his diverse following are counting on him to carry out.
> 
> In the case of Perot, an honest and intelligent billionaire, but had enough quirky conspiracy theories and weird decisions (picked Stockdale for VP??)  that he fell from his outsider pedestal to end up shaving off enough HW Bush support to clinch it for Clinton.
> 
> ...


Texas will swing blue soon and that will change everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Texas will swing blue soon and that will change everything.


Some of the friends & family from the great state of Texas have been freaking out on Facebook lately showing districts that have or are turning blue. They are saying they just need to get out and talk to more people and that will get them to see things their way. I say Trump is a huge gamble that could really leave a mark on the GOP. Obama was polarizing but still retained a positive approval rating, Trump never has had one and may never achieve one.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

The nation is shocked today to learn that one of Trump’s chief advisers has departed from the White House. That hasn’t happened in like 4 days!


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No.....I expressed " My " Opinion and now you are *
> *seriously BUTT HURT because I expressed " My " Opinion....*
> 
> *The one time you posted a relatively normal commentary and I expressed *
> ...


I think your response proves the point.  Unless we're really the same guy just messing with the Trump syncophants here that get all worked up over mere words.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

*BREAKING: House Oversight Committee Calls For Special Counsel To Investigate Crimes At Obama's DOJ *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The nation is shocked today to learn that one of Trump’s chief advisers has departed from the White House. That hasn’t happened in like 4 days!


At least he is not Hillary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The nation is shocked today to learn that one of Trump’s chief advisers has departed from the White House. That hasn’t happened in like 4 days!


Nothing to see here...move along.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

The Trump administration is the most criminal ever.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Texas will swing blue soon and that will change everything.


*I could....but only thru theft.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think your response proves the point.  Unless we're really the same guy just messing with the Trump syncophants here that get all worked up over mere words.


*We're not and you're very ButtHurt.....*


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think a wider swatch of this country, well outside the stereotypical "fly over" states, has rightfully seen enough of Washington politics as usual.  Regardless of party identity or leaning.  By overlooking the enormously personally flawed Trump, in much the way Bill Clinton's flawed personal conduct did not stop his election and reelection, wanted in Trump true change in Washington.  The first modern legitimate example of this outsider in power was Ross Perot's initial 30% plus national poll numbers in 1992.  Enough people were willing to (and are still willing to) overlook gaping lapses of judgment, empathy, intelligence, common sense, ego, bravado, scandals, etc. to see through this anomaly toward Trump achieving whichever among many, a pick and choosing of his promises on a southern wall, restoration of pre-civil rights era America, normalization of racism, white supremacy, etc.  Whichever promise(s) his diverse following are counting on him to carry out.
> 
> In the case of Perot, an honest and intelligent billionaire, but had enough quirky conspiracy theories and weird decisions (picked Stockdale for VP??)  that he fell from his outsider pedestal to end up shaving off enough HW Bush support to clinch it for Clinton.
> 
> ...


You obviously have studied history right?  You do know Eisenhower had a long affair while in office.  Please do not compare the intellect of dump with Clinton.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> You obviously have studied history right?  You do know Eisenhower had a long affair while in office.  Please do not compare the intellect of dump with Clinton.


Some how Eisenhower didn't get impeached by the House....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BREAKING: House Oversight Committee Calls For Special Counsel To Investigate Crimes At Obama's DOJ *
> By Ryan Saavedra


The headline is a lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think your response proves the point.  Unless we're really the same guy just messing with the Trump syncophants here that get all worked up over mere words.


What's a "syncophant"?  #merewords


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Trump: I’m The Reason North Korea’s Willing To Talk
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/06/donald-trump-north-korea-sweden-press-conference/&ved=0ahUKEwjjmMWQldrZAhVowYMKHTu6CjUQqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw307gtPM8HB160HCoOZx3cd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Mexico Threatens to Retaliate Against U.S. Metals Tariffs
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/06/mexico-plans-retaliate-u-s-metals-tariffs/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi6me6KltrZAhXDxYMKHdEUCmQQqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw3ENzJSOVTISc8Rol7rSChv


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's a "syncophant"?  #merewords


It's so cute when you find a new toy and just can't seem to be able to put it down! #OCD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's so cute when you find a new toy and just can't seem to be able to put it down! #OCD


#shutupandpayyourduesunionboy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's so cute when you find a new toy and just can't seem to be able to put it down! #OCD


#youtoo


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> You obviously have studied history right?  You do know Eisenhower had a long affair while in office.  Please do not compare the intellect of dump with Clinton.


Trump is an intellectual imbecile, combined with so high a degree of narcissism, I don't think he has any clue how stupid he is in every aspect of his pathetic, mean-spirited, selfish and greedy life.  

Clinton had affairs that, following the Gary Hart Code, were a harbinger of scrutiny public figures now rightfully are open to exposure.  

Clinton was one of the most highly educated and intellectually engaging presidents with masterful political instincts and skills that can be compared by academia to LBJ.  LBJ wins any comparison however, as to domestic legislative progress with only FDR and TR in their own exclusive club of three members. 

I hope that clears up any misinterpretation my earlier post had as to Clinton and Trump. 

DDE and his military driver in WWII is the only rumored affair I've ever known regarding him.  His personal life has never received the forensic scrutiny of FDR, JFK, or LBJ, in the pre-Gary Hart era.  Probably not interesting enough for tell all books or movies.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

QUOTE="Lambchop, post: 177986, member: 1590"

You obviously have studied history right?  You do know Eisenhower had a long affair while in office.  *Please do not compare the intellect of dump with Clinton.*
/QUOTE

*Hey Fat Slob Bob.....how's it feel to have Barry's " Egg " on Your face...? *
*Kinda sticky Huh !*


QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 178118, member: 2987"

Trump is an intellectual imbecile, combined with so high a degree of narcissism, I don't think he has any clue how stupid he is in every aspect of his pathetic, mean-spirited, selfish and greedy life.

Clinton had affairs that, following the Gary Hart Code, were a harbinger of scrutiny public figures now rightfully are open to exposure.

Clinton was one of the most highly educated and intellectually engaging presidents with masterful political instincts and skills that can be compared by academia to LBJ.  LBJ wins any comparison however, as to domestic legislative progress with only FDR and TR in their own exclusive club of three members.

*I hope that clears up any misinterpretation my earlier post had as to Clinton and Trump. *

DDE and his military driver in WWII is the only rumored affair I've ever known regarding him.  His personal life has never received the forensic scrutiny of FDR, JFK, or LBJ, in the pre-Gary Hart era.  Probably not interesting enough for tell all books or movies.[

/QUOTE



*Fat Slob Bob ( Now Lamb Chop ) loves Barry's egg on his Face......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Lambchop, post: 177986, member: 1590"
> 
> You obviously have studied history right?  You do know Eisenhower had a long affair while in office.  *Please do not compare the intellect of dump with Clinton.*
> /QUOTE
> ...


Lamb chop, attached above exemplifies my point below. 

You see, when you're piercing the thin skinned arterial canal of Drumpft nutter world, and the TV sets all along the interior margins are reverberating Fox News Hannitized world view, its the "white-blood" cells that are first to attack.  This forum is a microcosm of this chapter in American History.  Their tiki torch posts filled with vulgar and racist dog whistles about the heritage of those they hate.  Their giggling between themselves over which historic inaccurate falsehood they believe is true today, only to have to adjust now nearly daily with Drumpft's malleability on guns, walls, taxes, etc.   

Soon after 4nos stole my grammatically accurate 5Nos alias name through his failure to use a capital letter for a proper name, his "white-blood" cell has been attacking rational discourse through an array of unsuccessful prop comic tropes.  

Be they feces flinging and urination memes, cut/paste of insane posts on his Facebook account from the Russian troll sites that operate 12-15 hours ahead of US time zones, to give him patently phony information to copy and paste, first thing each morning. Then bold, supersize and colorize the portions he thinks we read, but truthfully, nobody reads his tomes, we all just scroll to the bottom where he sticks his predictable vulgar insult and screams "TRUTH" as close to a verbal shout as a written statement can emulate.  

So a short post that is pierced into that Fox artery is generally attacked for being glib and misinterpreted as much as possible, while a longer post is attacked by the "white-blood" cells as dumb, without any civil discourse in response.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Katie Pavlich 

*✔* @KatiePavlich


BREAKING: DOJ Announces Fast and Furious Documents Withheld by Eric Holder Will Be Released http://ow.ly/15et30iOrEc 

9:59 AM - Mar 7, 2018
 

*Katie Pavlich - BREAKING: DOJ Announces New Fast and Furious Documents Will Be Released*
townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Reminds me of the media lies of Nov 8th, never trust what the polls say, evah.

Well, The Whole Notion Of Texas Turning Blue Got Shot To Hell Last Night 
Matt Vespa


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The nation is shocked today to learn that one of Trump’s chief advisers has departed from the White House. That hasn’t happened in like 4 days!





Lion Eyes said:


> Nothing to see here...move along.


Here's a clear and convincing example of someone piercing the thin skinned Fox arterial vessel, with a satirical reference to the true historic record of high level WH officials leaving their positions in droves for any number of reasons being speculated upon by the public. 

Then the "white-blood" cell swimming up the vessel to apply the first responder "nothing to see here" discrationary tactic.  Here, it's literally those exact words.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 178186, member: 2987"

Lamb chop, attached above exemplifies my point below.

You see, when you're piercing the thin skinned arterial canal of Drumpft nutter world, and the TV sets all along the interior margins are reverberating Fox News Hannitized world view, its the "white-blood" cells that are first to attack.  This forum is a microcosm of this chapter in American History.  Their tiki torch posts filled with vulgar and racist dog whistles about the heritage of those they hate.  Their giggling between themselves over which historic inaccurate falsehood they believe is true today, only to have to adjust now nearly daily with Drumpft's malleability on guns, walls, taxes, etc. 

Soon after 4nos stole my grammatically accurate 5Nos alias name through his failure to use a capital letter for a proper name, his "white-blood" cell has been attacking rational discourse through an array of unsuccessful prop comic tropes.

Be they feces flinging and urination memes, cut/paste of insane posts on his Facebook account from the Russian troll sites that operate 12-15 hours ahead of US time zones, to give him patently phony information to copy and paste, first thing each morning. Then bold, supersize and colorize the portions he thinks we read, but truthfully, nobody reads his tomes, we all just scroll to the bottom where he sticks his predictable vulgar insult and screams "TRUTH" as close to a verbal shout as a written statement can emulate.

So a short post that is pierced into that Fox artery is generally attacked for being glib and misinterpreted as much as possible, while a longer post is attacked by the "white-blood" cells as dumb, without any civil discourse in response.

/QUOTE


*That is a " Butthurt " post....*

*No need to cast, I just drop the hook and Bob salivates......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 178186, member: 2987"
> 
> Lamb chop, attached above exemplifies my point below.
> 
> ...


Quick 'tell' of 4nos heightened blood pressure  level during the poker game.  So worked up to retort to a post he dislikes, he can't wait long enough for the forum software to upload the "reply" message before he starts tapping away.  Thus, he screws up the reply with all the normally unseen code that creates the snapshot of the initial post in its like orange box.  " SAD !! "


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Quick 'tell' of 4nos heightened blood pressure  level during the poker game.  So worked up to retort to a post he dislikes, he can't wait long enough for the forum software to upload the "reply" message before he starts tapping away.  Thus, he screws up the reply with all the normally unseen code that creates the snapshot of the initial post in its like orange box.  " SAD !! "



*See how stupid you are Bob.....I eliminate the " Brackets " to fully expose your*
*Stupidity.....*

*Nice try at a stab of simple data operations....You just professed your....*
*( It's a nine letter word ....Bob ! )*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *See how stupid you are Bob.....I eliminate the " Brackets " to fully expose your*
> *Stupidity.....*
> 
> *Nice try at a stab of simple data operations....You just professed your....*
> *( It's a nine letter word ....Bob ! )*


Oh well.  You got me again, my master angler.  You're a funny guy.  You make me laugh.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh well.  You got me again, my master angler.  You're a funny guy.  You make me laugh.




*Come on......just hold still for 30 seconds.*

*That " Lip " tear is going to hurt !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Come on......just hold still for 30 seconds.*
> 
> *That " Lip " tear is going to hurt !*


Hasn't your whole fishing analogy kind of run its course?  The whole feces, urine and semen fascination as well? 

I dropped the Clifton charade years ago, didn't even create the alias in this forum.  Same re Kaufman.  The kids want new material at shows.  Even Goodfella gags at your expense are jumping the shark.  Remember when you spent hours arguing with actual dialogue from Goodfellas?  I used the classic "funny guy" Liotta/Pesci scene.  

You were livid by the time you figured out how badly you were duped.  I privately messaged folks I was geniunely concerned I was punking an actual mental patient.  

Nevertheless you persist.  Thus I antagonize your "white-blood" cells into critically high demand.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hasn't your whole fishing analogy kind of run its course?  The whole feces, urine and semen fascination as well?
> 
> I dropped the Clifton charade years ago, didn't even create the alias in this forum.  Same re Kaufman.  The kids want new material at shows.  Even Goodfella gags at your expense are jumping the shark.  Remember when you spent hours arguing with actual dialogue from Goodfellas?  I used the classic "funny guy" Liotta/Pesci scene.
> 
> ...


*You're talking " Greek "......and you're fantasizing.....*
*Step outta Wez's Blue Porta Potty and take a deep breath of *
*Fresh air....once you oxygenate that tortured shrinking grey *
*matter much like your baby Gherkin....reality will snap back*
*and you won't hurt so much. *

*This was on a cave you used to inhabit, stop scrawling such*
*images......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're talking " Greek "......and you're fantasizing.....*
> *Step outta Wez's Blue Porta Potty and take a deep breath of *
> *Fresh air....once you oxygenate that tortured shrinking grey *
> *matter much like your baby Gherkin....reality will snap back*
> ...


Three consecutive posts in which your "tell" was controlled.  You waited for the forum software to upload into the response box before your usual obfuscation, misdirection and incoherence.  The restraint might actually raise your blood pressure more than the unhinged "tell" you're so painfully infamous for revealing when in pure unhinged mode.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t believe that at all. Her defeat was clearly mostly her fault and the Dems fault, maybe all her and their fault. But I’m guessing there was a dent made by the Russkies. My larger point was about who would vote for Trump.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think a wider swatch of this country, well outside the stereotypical "fly over" states, has rightfully seen enough of Washington politics as usual.  Regardless of party identity or leaning.  By overlooking the enormously personally flawed Trump, in much the way Bill Clinton's flawed personal conduct did not stop his election and reelection, wanted in Trump true change in Washington.  The first modern legitimate example of this outsider in power was Ross Perot's initial 30% plus national poll numbers in 1992.  Enough people were willing to (and are still willing to) overlook gaping lapses of judgment, empathy, intelligence, common sense, ego, bravado, scandals, etc. to see through this anomaly toward Trump achieving whichever among many, a pick and choosing of his promises on a southern wall, restoration of pre-civil rights era America, normalization of racism, white supremacy, etc.  Whichever promise(s) his diverse following are counting on him to carry out.
> 
> In the case of Perot, an honest and intelligent billionaire, but had enough quirky conspiracy theories and weird decisions (picked Stockdale for VP??)  that he fell from his outsider pedestal to end up shaving off enough HW Bush support to clinch it for Clinton.
> 
> ...


You smart people must no that racism is a social construct.  It's all in your heads.  Discrimination is what you're looking for.  So lets banish racism from the conversation and focus on discrimination.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Texas will swing blue soon and that will change everything.


Let the predictions begin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of the friends & family from the great state of Texas have been freaking out on Facebook lately showing districts that have or are turning blue. They are saying they just need to get out and talk to more people and that will get them to see things their way. I say Trump is a huge gamble that could really leave a mark on the GOP. Obama was polarizing but still retained a positive approval rating, Trump never has had one and may never achieve one.


Throw one up against the wall and see who sticks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Throw one up against the wall and see who sticks.


Time will tell . . . which reminds me, Mueller is still meticulously working his way up the ladder.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time will tell . . . which reminds me, Mueller is still meticulously working his way up the ladder.


13 indictments 4 years ago might have made a huge difference


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

TheBlaze

Hope Hicks tells Congress she can’t provide emails requested – her reason is bizarre
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/07/hope-hicks-tells-congress-she-cant-provide-emails-requested-her-reason-is-bizarre/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjQtdfG1NzZAhUG9IMKHejIB5wQqUMIMzAC&usg=AOvVaw01PwlsLZ_4PWREfC0RVhFf&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let the predictions begin.


#fakeattorneysissostupid


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 13 indictments 4 years ago might have made a huge difference


How? and what of what was done and also started yet curtailed by the current administration? Remember, Donald J Trump is now the POTUS, the buck stops with him, no one else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How? and what of what was done and also started yet curtailed by the current administration? Remember, Donald J Trump is now the POTUS, the buck stops with him, no one else.


Yes it does.  It wasn't possible under previous leadership.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 13 indictments 4 years ago might have made a huge difference


Psycho Loop can only discuss the past...wake up, it's 2018. DO you know who the President is? Do you know who Robert Mueller is? Clearly not.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Mueller


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #fakeattorneysissostupid


Hey Joe, is what you say on here "satire?"
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/florida-teacher-says-her-racist-podcast-was-‘satire’/ar-BBJZwaT?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How? and what of what was done and also started yet curtailed by the current administration? Remember, Donald J Trump is now the POTUS, the buck stops with him, no one else.


Curtailed? More duck shit....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, is what you say on here "satire?"
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/florida-teacher-says-her-racist-podcast-was-‘satire’/ar-BBJZwaT?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


#reality


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, is what you say on here "satire?"
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/florida-teacher-says-her-racist-podcast-was-‘satire’/ar-BBJZwaT?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


She is bent so far over* that it's hard to believe that she really believes that shit.

*Old-timey Hee-Haw-style pun - "Stupid?  No she's just bent way  over."


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

I know where loser joe and his friends were this week --


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

While discussing business (possibility of conducting t's Miss Universe pageant in Moscow in 2014) t went out on the evening with Russsian businessmen in Las Vegas.  One stop was at The Act nightclub on the Strip.  

Among the club’s regular acts cited by the judge was one called “Hot for Teacher,” in which naked college girls simulate urinating on a professor. In another act, two women disrobe and then “one female stands over the other female and simulates urinating while the other female catches the urine in two wine glasses.” 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/miss-universe-moscow-trumps-beauty-contest-spawned-business-deal-russians-bond-putin-100026386.html?soc_src=community&soc_trk=tw
​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

I hope she runs,






*KAMALA: California Represents The Future...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Red Wave? Midterm Poll Shows Five Senate Democrats In Serious Trouble


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Red Wave? Midterm Poll Shows Five Senate Democrats In Serious Trouble


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Psycho Loop can only discuss the past...wake up, it's 2018. DO you know who the President is? Do you know who Robert Mueller is? Clearly not.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Mueller


I do know who he is.  I followed Muellers loop back a few years by reading the 37 page indictment which I wish I could assume you read.  But with each post regarding Mueller you prove that you are unwilling to acknowledge that the power of the indictment is in the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I know where loser joe and his friends were this week --


Why are you always such a dumbfuck?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do know who he is.  I followed Muellers loop back a few years by reading the 37 page indictment which I wish I could assume you read.  But with each post regarding Mueller you prove that you are unwilling to acknowledge that the power of the indictment is in the past.


Which indictment? He is focusing on ‘16 and ‘17, you’re having a hard time comprehending that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Which indictment? He is focusing on ‘16 and ‘17, you’re having a hard time comprehending that.


Read the indictment.  You should know how important timeline is to Mueller.  The 37 page indictment list activity prior to ʻ16.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Read the indictment.  You should know how important timeline is to Mueller.  The 37 page indictment list activity prior to ʻ16.


If he wants to catch other people, too, from before, i'm good with that. fortunately, it's clear that his main focus is on trump and his team.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How? and what of what was done and also started yet curtailed by the current administration? Remember, Donald J Trump is now the POTUS, the buck stops with him, no one else.


Au contraire, mon frère.  David Dennison is our illustrious president.  Sarah Sanders confirmed it yesterday when she stated "the President won" an arbitration between a porn star and an alias known as David Dennison.  That must have been a typical well oiled WH meeting after she blew his cover.  

And someone can accurately describe his junk, pardon my French.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

This isn't good, looks like Mueller couldn't turn him.

*Manafort pleads not guilty...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*FLASH: PRESIDENT SAYS 'MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT' ON NKOREA TONIGHT...
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you always such a dumbfuck?


Commie book stores have customers too.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you always such a dumbfuck?


I guess "Fuck you - this is America" means one is free say whatever one wants (although Mr. MAGA-hat might want to ask his court-appointed attorney about the definition of "terrorist threat"), but the business is not free to sell books that say what they want.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess "Fuck you - this is America" means one is free say whatever one wants (although Mr. MAGA-hat might want to ask his court-appointed attorney about the definition of "terrorist threat"), but the business is not free to sell books that say what they want.


Imagine the surprise when someone wearing a MAGA hat needed a court-appointed attorney. He talks just like Joe and Ricky! Is he one of them?


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess "Fuck you - this is America" means one is free say whatever one wants (although Mr. MAGA-hat might want to ask his court-appointed attorney about the definition of "terrorist threat"), but the business is not free to sell books that say what they want.


Since everything is on the internet, I  looked it up (note the change in the name of the crime to "criminal threat") --

California Penal Code 422 PC defines the crime of "criminal threats" (formerly known as terrorist threats).
A "criminal threat" is when you threaten to kill or physically harm someone _and_

that person is thereby placed in a state of reasonably sustained fear for his/her safety or for the safety of his/her immediate family,
the threat is specific and unequivocal and
you communicate the threat verbally, in writing, or via an electronically transmitted device.1
Criminal threats can be charged whether or not you have the ability to carry out the threat...and even if you don't actually intend to execute the threat.

https://www.shouselaw.com/criminal_threats.html​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess "Fuck you - this is America" means one is free say whatever one wants (although Mr. MAGA-hat might want to ask his court-appointed attorney about the definition of "terrorist threat"), but the business is not free to sell books that say what they want.


Can you please answer the original before you go all husker du on me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

TRUMP TO MEET KIM 'BY MAY'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Imagine the surprise when someone wearing a MAGA hat needed a court-appointed attorney. He talks just like Joe and Ricky! Is he one of them?


Which one is worse?
The commie bookstore owner who called me a racist, or the tooth challenged redneck who has anger issues?


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which one is worse?
> The commie bookstore owner who called me a racist, or the tooth challenged redneck who has anger issues?


Are you going to burn down her store because she gave you a forthright opinion?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

The left does a good job of f'n things up....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The left does a good job of f'n things up....


I believe if you are an out in the open nazi you deserve whatever you get . . . but then again I'm on the side that is 'against' hate, racism and the nazi ideology . . . and you?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe if you are an out in the open nazi you deserve whatever you get . . . but then again I'm on the side that is 'against' hate, racism and the nazi ideology . . . and you?


Hüsker, you’re not getting it. If you beat up a Nazi, you’re a fascist who’s just as bad. “On both sides...”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe if you are an out in the open nazi you deserve whatever you get . . . but then again I'm on the side that is 'against' hate, racism and the nazi ideology . . . and you?


Murder is murder, arson is arson, freedom of speech allows the fucking idiots from the far left and far right to speak.
Even moron like you get to speak up and remove all doubt....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hüsker, you’re not getting it. If you beat up a Nazi, you’re a fascist who’s just as bad. “On both sides...”


Say what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you going to burn down her store because she gave you a forthright opinion?


You didnt answer the question.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Three consecutive posts in which your "tell" was controlled.  You waited for the forum software to upload into the response box before your usual obfuscation, misdirection and incoherence.  The restraint might actually raise your blood pressure more than the unhinged "tell" you're so painfully infamous for revealing when in pure unhinged mode.



*You sure like to display your ignorance don't you...!*

*You wear it like a badge of honor.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 178651, member: 842"

The left does a good job of f'n things up....







/QUOTE


*Ahhh ....to have a couple of dump trucks full of " marbles " and just let the cat eyes *
*fly in their direction, then a " Honey Wagon " on full reverse pump and coat the*
*" shit " all over them.....*

*Marbles and Shit that's the ticket !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You sure like to display your ignorance don't you...!*
> 
> *You wear it like a badge of honor.*


I can't stand touching my fucking shoelaces. Ever go to tie your shoes and you notice the end of your laces are wet? Come on, why would they be wet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Murder is murder, arson is arson, freedom of speech allows the fucking idiots from the far left and far right to speak.
> Even moron like you get to speak up and remove all doubt....


 . . . and apologists are apologists. So concerning the war against ISIS aren't those fighting and killing ISIS just as bad as ISIS? Was the French Resistance just as bad as the nazis?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and apologists are apologists. So concerning the war against ISIS aren't those fighting and killing ISIS just as bad as ISIS? Was the French Resistance just as bad as the nazis?


You should apologize you fucking idiot...you're lack of reasoning and comprehension continue to prove that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

FEB JOBS BLOWOUT: +313K...
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/09/nonfarm-payrolls-february.html
SMASHES EXPECTATIONS...
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-09/u-s-added-313-000-jobs-in-february-wage-gains-slow-to-2-6
155,215,000 Employed; 8th Record of Trump Era...
https://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/susan-jones/155215000-number-employed-americans-sets-8th-record-trump-era
STOCKS ROAR...
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-stock-market-jumps-after-hotter-than-expected-jobs-report-2018-03-09


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FEB JOBS BLOWOUT: +313K...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/09/nonfarm-payrolls-february.html
> SMASHES EXPECTATIONS...
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-09/u-s-added-313-000-jobs-in-february-wage-gains-slow-to-2-6
> ...


Winning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Winning.


Just in time for the midterms.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

*DONALD DOES IT AGAIN!*

_*SURPRISE TALKS WITH NKOREA...*_

*Maddow Seethes...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

*"Why the hell are we standing down?": The secret story of Obama's response to Russian meddling*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

*Dean Heller at Vegas event: Anthony Kennedy’s retiring this summer*
Allahpundit Mar 09, 2018 11:21 AM
Top Pick





Oh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Fashion Notes: Melania Stays On-Trend in Oversized Belt, Suede Stilettos


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Much better GAP. Words are too difficult for you to express.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Much better GAP. Words are too difficult for you to express.


You're a pathetic whiny bitch, who does nothing but complain and add zero value or content here....there's some words for ya...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're a pathetic whiny bitch, who does nothing but complains and adds zero value or content here....there's some words for ya...


Awww a bit snarky this morning GAP...luv it

#hitacord


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

BLACK, HISPANIC UNEMPLOYMENT HISTORIC LOWS...
STOCKS HIT RECORD HIGH...


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Awww a bit snarky this morning GAP...luv it
> 
> #hitacord


Start a thread, cite some sources, provide an interesting topic or viewpoint, do something...


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Awww a bit snarky this morning GAP...luv it
> 
> #hitacord


Did you mean "#hitachord"?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you mean "#hitachord"?


#GoBearfumingonhiskidssideline


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

*NAVY dumps plan for 'green' destroyers...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

The Terror Continues: Walmart, Cox Comms Dole Out Bonuses 

Matt Vespa


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NAVY dumps plan for 'green' destroyers...*


"Running the electrical motor that turned the shaft while also running the ship’s power-hungry radars and related systems maxed out the capacity of those generators."

Well, duh.  L-3 no longer has electrical engineers on staff?


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I can't stand touching my fucking shoelaces. Ever go to tie your shoes and you notice the end of your laces are wet? Come on, why would they be wet?



*Oh boy.....you know why and I'm not even going there....*
*You're one sick Schiff.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're a pathetic whiny bitch, who does nothing but complain and add zero value or content here....there's some words for ya...









*You see what happens when you eat Cheetos and play with your Gherkin.....*
*Green goes yellow.....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> #GoBearfumingonhiskidssideline


I'm as gentle as a bear on the sidelines...get it?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you mean "#hitachord"?


I had hope for you...nah not really.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

President Trump issued the second pardon of his presidency Friday to former Navy sailor Kristian Saucier, who learned the news while driving a garbage truck, the only job he could find with a felony conviction.

Saucier was sentenced to a year in prison during the 2016 campaign for taking pictures inside a nuclear submarine. Trump invoked his case repeatedly on the campaign trail, saying he was “ruined” for doing “nothing” compared to Hillary Clinton.

Trump has only used his constitutional clemency power twice before.

Trump gave his first pardon in August to political ally and anti-illegal immigration hardliner Joe Arpaio, the former sheriff of Maricopa County, Ariz., who was awaiting sentencing for criminal contempt for allegedly ignoring a federal judge's order. Trump's other use of clemency came in December, when he gave a prison commutation to Sholom Rubashkin, a kosher meatpacking executive whose fraud conviction was decried as unjust by many former government officials. Rubashkin's crime was discovered after his business was busted employing nearly 400 illegal immigrants in a single work shift


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rubashkin's crime was discovered after his business was busted employing nearly 400 illegal immigrants in a single work shift


t has gone soft on illegal alien employers?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Start a thread, cite some sources, provide an interesting topic or viewpoint, do something...


GAP what you fail to realize and everyone else sees is that any meaningful dialogue with you gets twisted and turned upside down where the original topic is forever lost between your ears. You throw some random thought out and wait for someone to take the bait and then site some ridiculous google page or a silly meme. Your arrogance gets in the way of a challenge to your "evidence" and then everything unravels from there. I know this isn't the first time you are hearing this...character flaws are fixable...keep at it.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your arrogance gets in the way of a challenge to your "evidence"


A challenge to evidence isn't just you typing your opinion.  I don't care for your opinion, as you don't care for mine.  That's why I expect a little more, cite a source, I do, knowing you and others here could care less about unsupported opinions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> t has gone soft on illegal alien employers?


See? You learned something today.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I can't stand touching my fucking shoelaces. Ever go to tie your shoes and you notice the end of your laces are wet? Come on, why would they be wet?





nononono said:


> *Oh boy.....you know why and I'm not even going there....*
> *You're one sick Schiff.....*


You go in the public bathrooms. You stand at the urinals...

Frankly it's important. Even if the laces dry and even if you don't touch the body of the show, bacteria and virus migrate from the sole up.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You go in the public bathrooms. You stand at the urinals...
> 
> Frankly it's important. Even if the laces dry and even if you don't touch the body of the show, bacteria and virus migrate from the sole up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

DOW +441...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> A challenge to evidence isn't just you typing your opinion.  I don't care for your opinion, as you don't care for mine.  That's why I expect a little more, cite a source, I do, knowing you and others here could care less about unsupported opinions.


Ok for the last time...listen up. Because you post a link DOES NOT MAKE IT FACT. Do you get that? You expect me to refute BS with a source...how does that work? A study about brain mapping as proof? Really?  Do you even think before typing?


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> t has gone soft on illegal alien employers?


*You've been soft.....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ok for the last time...listen up. Because you post a link DOES NOT MAKE IT FACT. Do you get that? You expect me to refute BS with a source...how does that work? A study about brain mapping as proof? Really?  Do you even think before typing?


*Wez is a complete Porta Potty ass.....every rude insult *
*I can muster he earns/deserves....*

*




*

*Here's his office opened up for viewing.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> A challenge to evidence isn't just you typing your opinion.  I don't care for your opinion, as you don't care for mine.  That's why I expect a little more, cite a source, I do, knowing you and others here could care less about unsupported opinions.









*Your Butt-top only has a range of 100 feet, you operate your signal range*
*thru Ass-fy which will only download directly over your " Workspace "...*

*No wonder you always have a shitty disposition....*


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2018)

I think t's current stormy problem stemmed from the fact that when he bought the "Don't tell my Wife" package he didn't realize he might someday wish he had opted for the "Don't tell the World" upgrade.


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Because you post a link DOES NOT MAKE IT FACT.


Then refute the source, all you do is cry about the link not agreeing with your uneducated, unsupported opinion.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Then refute the source, all you do is cry about the link not agreeing with your uneducated, unsupported opinion.


Rather than continuing this, I suggest you go back and read the thread. I did refute the link as a bias hack piece and pointed to the authors own words. You are who you are...enjoy the day.


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I did refute the link


With just your uneducated, unsupported opinion, which nobody accepts or even respects, got it.  Fail.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> With just your uneducated, unsupported opinion, got it.  Fail.


Keep posting your embarrassing links to try and make your silly points...fail.


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Keep posting your embarrassing links to try and make your silly points...fail.


So nothing, as usual.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual.


Ditto.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Cheeto?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> t has gone soft on illegal alien employers?


These effing nutters don't care what he does, he could say it's clemency day by freeing all federal prisoners, opening the borders and bestowing instant citizenship on anyone who applies and they would cheer him for it.
They just like seeing someone as crazy or crazier than them in the White House disturbing all those people who have held them back all these years . . . all those "others". Nutters are the 'aggrieved party' in this case.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> t has gone soft on illegal alien employers?


Were they the violent crime type?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters are the 'aggrieved party' in this case.


OBVI....since 11/8 for sure.  QTCB


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> OBVI....since 11/8 for sure.  QTCB


So you agree. A number of things may happen as a result of this aberration from the norm. I would like to think a realignment back to strict norms and ethical standards would be in store for DC. Where America goes much of the world follows . . . no matter what policies or ideology one favors we have gone far from the path of democracy and that's not good. China is making their president a virtual Emperor for life? Leaders from around the world are quoting "Fake news" as an excuse to jail those who attempt to question them.

The number of journalists jailed around the world in connection with their work has reached a record high of 262, according to a new report, with just over half of them imprisoned in Turkey, China or Egypt.

Nearly three-quarters of the detained journalists were jailed after being accused of antigovernment activities, many of them under broad and vague counterterrorism laws. A record number, 21, were jailed on charges of “false news,” a term that has gained resonance as strongmen have embraced President Trump’s attacks on “fake news” to silence critics.

The Committee to Protect Journalists, an advocacy group that does an annual count of detained journalists, said in its report that Mr. Trump had “cozied up to strongmen” and done little to stand up for human rights.

“President Donald Trump’s nationalistic rhetoric, fixation on Islamic extremism, and insistence on labeling critical media ‘fake news’ serves to reinforce the framework of accusations and legal charges that allow such leaders to preside over the jailing of journalists,” the group said.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/13/world/europe/journalists-jailed-committee-to-protect-journalists.html

Yet the institutional safeguards protecting our democracy may be less effective than we think. A well-designed constitution is not enough to ensure a stable democracy — a lesson many Latin American independence leaders learned when they borrowed the American constitutional model in the early 19th century, only to see their countries plunge into chaos.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/16/opinion/sunday/is-donald-trump-a-threat-to-democracy.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These effing nutters don't care what he does, he could say it's clemency day by freeing all federal prisoners, opening the borders and bestowing instant citizenship on anyone who applies and they would cheer him for it.
> They just like seeing someone as crazy or crazier than them in the White House disturbing all those people who have held them back all these years . . . all those "others". Nutters are the 'aggrieved party' in this case.


There's the babble we all know and love to make fun of, do you really think  we give a fuck about your opinion of us or the Donald?
You ain't that impressive, union boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There's the babble we all know and love to make fun of, do you really think  we give a fuck about your opinion of us or the Donald?
> You ain't that impressive, union boy.


That, of course, is your opinion . . . the opinion of a small minded, obsessed, hypocrite  and extremely twisted individual. Good luck with all that in the real world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That, of course, is your opinion . . . the opinion of a small minded, obsessed, hypocrite  and extremely twisted individual. Good luck with all that in the real world.


I think his opinion on this is more like a consensus.
Maybe even 97%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think his opinion on this is more like a consensus.
> Maybe even 97%.


You mean amongst the small minded, obsessed, extremely twisted, hypocrites like you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean amongst the small minded, obsessed, extremely twisted, hypocrites like you?


97% is only a consensus away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean amongst the small minded, obsessed, extremely twisted, hypocrites like you?


Why are you so emotional today?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you so emotional today?


Estrogen has that effect on "people".


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 97% is only a consensus away.


I think that Ricky is showing he doesn’t believe in scientific consensus. Of course, we knew that. He believes what the oil companies tell him, not what the scientists tell him. He probably doesn’t believe in evolution either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think that Ricky is showing he doesn’t believe in scientific consensus. Of course, we knew that. He believes what the oil companies tell him, not what the scientists tell him. He probably doesn’t believe in evolution either.


Do you believe the scientists regarding transexuals?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you believe the scientists regarding transexuals?


Haven’t read them on the subject. I believe them when they all (basically all) tell us that man is contributing to substantial climate change and I believe them about evolution. Now that we are a dumb country in the world, whereas we used to be one of the best educated, a substantial number of us don’t believe the science. What does science tell us about transsexuals, pray tell?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Haven’t read them on the subject. I believe them when they all (basically all) tell us that man is contributing to substantial climate change and I believe them about evolution. Now that we are a dumb country in the world, whereas we used to be one of the best educated, a substantial number of us don’t believe the science. What does science tell us about transsexuals, pray tell?


You sound like your estrogen levels are a little high.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

MARY MATALIN BREAKS SILENCE: Trump great president, job performance 'stunning'...
https://pjmedia.com/news-and-politics/can-die-happy-now-trump-job-performance-declares-mary-matalin/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree. A number of things may happen as a result of this aberration from the norm. I would like to think a realignment back to strict norms and ethical standards would be in store for DC. Where America goes much of the world follows . . . no matter what policies or ideology one favors we have gone far from the path of democracy and that's not good. China is making their president a virtual Emperor for life? Leaders from around the world are quoting "Fake news" as an excuse to jail those who attempt to question them.
> 
> The number of journalists jailed around the world in connection with their work has reached a record high of 262, according to a new report, with just over half of them imprisoned in Turkey, China or Egypt.
> 
> ...


Compelling yet......naive


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like your estrogen levels are a little high.


My point is made. Thank you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I think t's current stormy problem stemmed from the fact that when he bought the "Don't tell my Wife" package he didn't realize he might someday wish he had opted for the "Don't tell the World" upgrade.


*President Trump doesn't steal Golf Balls.....*
*And if he was with her, who the fuck cares....*
*You Liberals are ALL jealous as mutha Fuckas because *
*apparently he gets what you fantasize about.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree. A number of things may happen as a result of this aberration from the norm. I would like to think a realignment back to strict norms and ethical standards would be in store for DC. Where America goes much of the world follows . . . no matter what policies or ideology one favors we have gone far from the path of democracy and that's not good. China is making their president a virtual Emperor for life? Leaders from around the world are quoting "Fake news" as an excuse to jail those who attempt to question them.
> 
> The number of journalists jailed around the world in connection with their work has reached a record high of 262, according to a new report, with just over half of them imprisoned in Turkey, China or Egypt.
> 
> ...




*You WILL NOT destroy the United States of America......*
*You are destroying your whole political party......*
*You can change if you grow up and accept the TRUTH.....*
*We the TRUTH bearing Citizens of this Country will NOT let *
*mindless Lemming NWO Soros funded radical leftists over run *
*these United States.....*

*There's a failing Country south of us called Venezuela ......all you *
*Liberals can head south and enjoy the system that YOU will NEVER*
*successfully impose HERE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You WILL NOT destroy the United States of America......*
> *You are destroying your whole political party......*
> *You can change if you grow up and accept the TRUTH.....*
> *We the TRUTH bearing Citizens of this Country will NOT let *
> ...


The race to the bottom,
 

Kamala Harris: 'I Support' Oakland Mayor Who Helped Criminal Illegal Aliens Evade Deportation '100 Percent'
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/10/kamala-harris-i-support-oakland-mayor-who-helped-criminal-illegal-aliens-evade-deportation-100-percent/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjs-qylq-PZAhWq5IMKHWkfDuIQqUMIPTAF&usg=AOvVaw28xuqvD_mVVMNI7b3H1LX7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

…KEEP AMERICA GREAT…

…’WOULD LOVE TO BEAT OPRAH… I KNOW HER WEAKNESS’…

…’HAVE TO DEFEAT NANCY PELOSI AND MAXINE WATERS – A LOW IQ INDIVIDUAL’…
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/10/donald-trump-reveals-re-election-slogan-cant-say-make-america-great-already/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

…TRUMP: CHUCK TODD A ‘SLEEPING SON OF A BITCH’…
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/03/10/trump-chuck-todd-sleeping-son-bitch/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

You people have an answer to this?

!
TRUMPRALLIES
IN STEEL COUNTRY
http://www.pennlive.com/news/2018/03/trump_saccone_rally_moon.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like your estrogen levels are a little high.


Now you are screaming you are a misogynist . . . you think you are cute but wear it on your sleeve. You always persist with these 'tells' until someone calls you on it then claim the opposite, how Trumpian of you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

The battle against democracy fights on!

President Donald Trump's campaign to discredit the news media has spread to officials at all levels of government, who are echoing his use of the term "fake news" as a weapon against unflattering stories.

It's become ubiquitous as a signal to a politician's supporters to ignore legitimate reporting and hard questions, as a smear of the beleaguered and dwindling local press corps, and as a way for conservatives to push back against what they call biased stories.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/d2a198ca-24fb-11e8-9bb4-c7201a65fb9c/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

On the outskirts of a sprawling reserve of Kenyan grasslands where endangered animals roam wild, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson lavished praise on an American-funded forensics lab that tracks down elephant-poachers for prosecution, and urged aggressive action in Africa on conservation.

Yet earlier this month, the Trump administration quietly lifted the U.S. ban on importing African elephant trophies, to the dismay of environmental groups who said it sends precisely the wrong message.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/8cf4278a-254f-11e8-9bb4-c7201a65fb9c/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are screaming you are a misogynist . . . you think you are cute but wear it on your sleeve. You always persist with these 'tells' until someone calls you on it then claim the opposite, how Trumpian of you.


I don't know how the three women in Ricky's house put up with his shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the outskirts of a sprawling reserve of Kenyan grasslands where endangered animals roam wild, U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson lavished praise on an American-funded forensics lab that tracks down elephant-poachers for prosecution, and urged aggressive action in Africa on conservation.
> 
> Yet earlier this month, the Trump administration quietly lifted the U.S. ban on importing African elephant trophies, to the dismay of environmental groups who said it sends precisely the wrong message.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/8cf4278a-254f-11e8-9bb4-c7201a65fb9c/


You really need to try decaf.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are screaming you are a misogynist . . . you think you are cute but wear it on your sleeve. You always persist with these 'tells' until someone calls you on it then claim the opposite, how Trumpian of you.


Oddly enough you're the only one that can hear the "screaming" you speak...idiot!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are screaming you are a misogynist . . . you think you are cute but wear it on your sleeve. You always persist with these 'tells' until someone calls you on it then claim the opposite, how Trumpian of you.


I never even knew xavi was a woman until today.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how the three women in Ricky's house put up with his shit.


No wonder he’s such a whiny bitch on here who has to brag about his guns...totally emasculated at home...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oddly enough you're the only one that can hear the "screaming" you speak...idiot!


Nutters like yourself ooze your insecurities, it's an easy call.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No wonder he’s such a whiny bitch on here who has to brag about his guns...totally emasculated at home...


I don't know how ricky didn't know you were a fem from your first post.
Pretty obvious, were you trying to hide it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never even knew xavi was a woman until today.


Good one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how ricky didn't know you were a fem from your first post.
> Pretty obvious, were you trying to hide it?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Good one.


 . . . and more examples of the fear that causes the hate . . . works in many mediums.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how ricky didn't know you were a fem from your first post.
> Pretty obvious, were you trying to hide it?





Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and more examples of the fear that causes the hate . . . works in many mediums.


One thing they have in spades is fear. Poor guys can’t breathe without thinking of getting raped or turning gay. They’re afraid of immigrants and gays and there’s no shortage of those in the world!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good one.


I think it may be true, in which case, I may have to soften my repartee.
Im a gentleman before anything else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think it may be true, in which case, I may have to soften my repartee.
> Im a gentleman before anything else.


Very true, but some bitches need a firm hand.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very true, but some bitches need a firm hand.


Im a true gentleman.
If I make her cry, my honor may be tarnished.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a true gentleman.
> If I make her cry, my honor may be tarnished.


These libs are dropping like flies, tenacious, booty, fries, andy and wez are done and husker is well on his way with x right behind her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Elizabeth Warren refuses DNA test to prove Native American heritage...
https://nypost.com/2018/03/11/elizabeth-warren-refuses-dna-test-to-prove-native-american-heritage/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These libs are dropping like flies, tenacious, booty, fries, andy and wez are done and husker is well on his way with x right behind her.


Be gentle.
A gentleman never gloats or holds her head under the covers when he farts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2197 Elizabeth Warren refuses DNA test to prove Native American heritage...
> https://nypost.com/2018/03/11/elizabeth-warren-refuses-dna-test-to-prove-native-american-heritage/


SHOCKING!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how ricky didn't know you were a fem from your first post.
> Pretty obvious, were you trying to hide it?


I think I need to show him how to make boys...poor thing can’t seem to muster up the juice to do it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These libs are dropping like flies, tenacious, booty, fries, andy and wez are done and husker is well on his way with x right behind her.


If you mean disgusted by your disingenuous BS, then yes you are correct.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> SHOCKING!


Shocking that grown men care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think I need to show him how to make boys...poor thing can’t seem to muster up the juice to do it.


All the man was used up in me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shocking that grown men care.


Nobody cares, other than to rub her nose in her whiteness.
It aint that bad.
I live with it.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think I need to show him how to make boys...poor thing can’t seem to muster up the juice to do it.


Oops, I forgot. He probably doesn’t believe in the science that the male determines the gender of the offspring. Tough to accept for him, probably, and he has precedent to not believe what scientists say.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oops, I forgot. He probably doesn’t believe in the science that the male determines the gender of the offspring. Tough to accept for him, probably, and he has precedent to not believe what scientists say.


All the man was used up in me.
My daughters are beautiful, athletic, and smart.
More importantly, they are decent human beings.
What else could a guy ask for?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oops, I forgot. He probably doesn’t believe in the science that the male determines the gender of the offspring. Tough to accept for him, probably, and he has precedent to not believe what scientists say.


Im sorry I didnt realize you were a woman before.
Its clear to me that I may have been insensitive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think I need to show him how to make boys...poor thing can’t seem to muster up the juice to do it.


Sounds like you have something against women,
#queerbait


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oops, I forgot. He probably doesn’t believe in the science that the male determines the gender of the offspring. Tough to accept for him, probably, and he has precedent to not believe what scientists say.


The Scientific Method: Right Unless It's Wrong
TERRY L. MIRLL
The popular view of scientific inquiry is a joke.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/the_scientific_method_right_unless_its_wrong.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you mean disgusted by your disingenuous BS, then yes you are correct.


'Believe All Women' at Your Peril
DAVID SOLWAY
We're constantly and aggressively commanded to "believe all women." Has anyone asked why we should?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/believe_all_women_at_your_peril.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

#CNN fail: Network stopped updating 'Trump job growth tracker' in early January
MARCH 11, 2018
CNN has inverted an old saying and now seems to operate on the principle that "If you can't say somethng nasty (about Trump), don't say anything at al...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/cnn_fail_network_stopped_updating_trump_job_growth_tracker_in_early_january.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you have something against women,
> #queerbait


Love them. And I thank God I was able to make sons. If you’re not, probably a messsge...helps explain your anger, though. Don’t tell me neither of you could make boys?!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody cares, other than to rub her nose in her whiteness.
> It aint that bad.
> I live with it.


Many people have been told false information about their heritage . . . "I traded my lederhosen in for a kilt!". She never tried to use it for her advantage . . . "The Trump family claimed to be Swedish so they could sell condos to Jews as being German didn't help.", but your hypocrisy and avoidance of reality are quite well known in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Love them. And I thank God I was able to make sons. If you’re not, probably a messsge...helps explain your anger, though. Don’t tell me neither of you could make boys?!


Are you sure your boys are your boys?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many people have been told false information about their heritage . . . "I traded my lederhosen in for a kilt!". She never tried to use it for her advantage . . . "The Trump family claimed to be Swedish so they could sell condos to Jews as being German didn't help.", but your hypocrisy and avoidance of reality are quite well known in here.


I identify as a black Hispanic gay jewish tranny liberal.
Can't touch me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

I am actually starting to feel sorry for you libs,


*WATCH: Maxine Water's INSANE Speech During Bill Clinton's Impeachment  *
By Ryan Saavedra

See what I mean?

*Hold On To Your Wallets! Democrats Already Have A Tax Hike Planned For When They Win In November *
By Emily Zanotti

Told ya so,

*NYT Columnist Pens Stupidest Column In Recent History: 'Go Ahead, Millennials, Destroy Us!'  *
By Ben Shapiro


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I identify as a black Hispanic gay jewish tranny liberal.
> Can't touch me.


I love you now, Joe. You’re oppressed. 
If you were a white male, you’d have all the advantages, OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*SUPERSTAR IVANKA SETTLES INTO DC ROLE...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*Disney CEO Bob Iger Denies that ESPN Bashes Donald Trump, Conservatives*
578 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure your boys are your boys?


nope!


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The race to the bottom,
> View attachment 2193
> 
> Kamala Harris: 'I Support' Oakland Mayor Who Helped Criminal Illegal Aliens Evade Deportation '100 Percent'
> ...


*Kamala Harris just TANKED what ever is left of her reputation....*

*With that statement above and just her personal association with *
*" Willie Brown " she's toast as a Presidential Candidate ( If she ever had a chance ! ).*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

I am glad we finally got this figured out,






HOUSE REPUBLICANS FIND NO COLLUSION


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad we finally got this figured out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is xyz going to buy you dinner?
She needs to own up.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad we finally got this figured out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You and GAP have the intellect of the shit I took this morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When is xyz going to buy you dinner?
> She needs to own up.


No, I broke up with her, she turned out to be a crazy bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad we finally got this figured out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One would need to actually 'look' for something before acting like they couldn't find it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One would need to actually 'look' for something before acting like they couldn't find it.


Looking for something indeed,  anything...if you can't find someone who broke the law, entrap them...
Normally laws have been broken and a special council investigates the broken laws.
Here, oddly enough, they are investigating hoping to find someone who broke the law.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I broke up with her, she turned out to be a crazy bitch.


He bailed on dinner. I woulda bought, but you realize that our bet was on whether the dossier was accurate and you know, of course, that not one thing Christopher Steele wrote has been disproved and he is a leading Kremlin intelligence agent?  It is accurate.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looking for something indeed,  anything...if you can't find someone who broke the law, entrap them...
> Normally laws have been broken and a special council investigates the broken laws.
> Here, oddly enough, they are investigating hoping to find someone who broke the law.


You're not fooling anybody but yourself.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He bailed on dinner. I woulda bought, but you realize that our bet was on whether the dossier was accurate and you know, of course, that not one thing Christopher Steele wrote has been disproved and he is a leading Kremlin intelligence agent?  It is accurate.


Wait just a minute!
I thought Trump was colluding with the Russians...? Yet they put out a damaging dossier....
Okay Lucy, you got sum 'splainin' to do...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looking for something indeed,  anything...if you can't find someone who broke the law, entrap them...
> Normally laws have been broken and a special council investigates the broken laws.
> Here, oddly enough, they are investigating hoping to find someone who broke the law.


Actually, I believe the Russian online misinformation campaign was the wrongdoing here...much like the “third-rate burglary” in the Watergate investigation and the blow job (was that a crime? Please remind me) in Ken Starr/Monicagate.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wait just a minute!
> I thought Trump was colluding with the Russians...? Yet they put out a damaging dossier....
> Okay Lucy, you got sum 'splainin' to do...


The bet was on the legitimacy of the dossier. I won! He chickened out of dinner, though.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody but yourself.


Nah, I'm fine with me. 
I am worried about you though...you're not fooling anybody either, and that was once your strength.
You seem so....feeble Magoo. I think the time change from two years ago has left you confused.
Try getting more sleep and cool it with the vino for a while...
And what I said was pretty much right on. If you can prove otherwise, have at it...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The bet was on the legitimacy of the dossier. I won! He chickened out of dinner, though.


You lost.
The "dossier" was created as an avenue to spy on the Trump campaign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looking for something indeed,  anything...if you can't find someone who broke the law, entrap them...
> Normally laws have been broken and a special council investigates the broken laws.
> Here, oddly enough, they are investigating hoping to find someone who broke the law.


They've already done that, don't you watch the real news coverage of the real world?


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You lost.
> The "dossier" was created as an avenue to spy on the Trump campaign.


And they did it very well.  Look at all the juicy facts they found.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They've already done that, don't you watch the real news coverage of the real world?


The Republicans in the House apparently don't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They've already done that, don't you watch the real news coverage of the real world?


Watergate was a break in of the Democratic National Headquarters and people that worked for Nixon were caught & convicted of the break in.
In this case, who has been convicted of breaking the law & what laws were they convicted of breaking?
Now Duck you should think about it before you once again make an asshole of yourself...good luck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> And they did it very well.  Look at all the juicy facts they found.


Life styles of the rich and famous.......


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Watergate was a break in of the Democratic National Headquarters and people that worked for Nixon were caught & convicted of the break in.
> In this case, who has been convicted of breaking the law & what laws were they convicted of breaking?
> Now Duck you should think about it before you once again make an asshole of yourself...good luck.


The Watergate burglary occurred on Jan 17, 1972.  Nixon resigned August 8, 1974.  Trials of individuals involved went on for years - John Mitchell, the highest-ranking crook next to Nixon, was not sentenced until 1977.

Be patient.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Life styles of the rich and famous.......


There are millions of "rich and famous" in this country who are not moral degenerate traitors.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Watergate was a break in of the Democratic National Headquarters and people that worked for Nixon were caught & convicted of the break in.
> In this case, who has been convicted of breaking the law & what laws were they convicted of breaking?
> Now Duck you should think about it before you once again make an asshole of yourself...good luck.


Maybe you’re blind to what’s going on. I will go slow. There was a crime committed...namely, the foreign disruption of our election. Much like the break-in at the DNC, it was a crime intended to benefit one candidate at the expense of the other. I will stop there for now to see if you understand the comparison.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Thief.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> There are millions of "rich and famous" in this country who are not moral degenerate traitors.


*You are neither " Rich " nor " Famous "..*

*But you are a Thieving Degenerate who passes judgement *
*while associating with Filthy Filner Types !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> The Watergate burglary occurred on Jan 17, 1972.  Nixon resigned August 8, 1974.  Trials of individuals involved went on for years - John Mitchell, the highest-ranking crook next to Nixon, was not sentenced until 1977.
> 
> Be patient.


Patient you bet.
Be accurate.
June not January
The break in at the Watergate happened on June 17 1972. 
The five involved in the break in along with G. Gordon Libby & Howard Hunt were indicted in September 1972. 
Three months Magoo...


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Patient you bet.
> Be accurate.
> June not January
> The break in at the Watergate happened on June 17 1972.
> ...


They didn't get Mitchell for burglary.  It was conspiracy, perjury, and obstruction of justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He bailed on dinner. I woulda bought, but you realize that our bet was on whether the dossier was accurate and you know, of course, that not one thing Christopher Steele wrote has been disproved and he is a leading Kremlin intelligence agent?  It is accurate.


No


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

This dumb cunt can't help herself.

Hillary on 2016: I won the places that aren’t looking backwards
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/12/hillary-2016-won-places-arent-looking-backwards/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjE8pSYmenZAhWB7YMKHdhWCrQQqUMIPTAF&usg=AOvVaw3nvepZUdGjHtgUJTyPLwYI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

WATCH: Hillary Clinton Slips Down The Stairs In India, Twice!
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28156/watch-hillary-clinton-falls-down-stair-india-twice-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjRqfqUmunZAhUT0IMKHXJTCxwQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw1TiSjTyZsV_yy5gKb1MAdd&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> And they did it very well.  Look at all the juicy facts they found.


They certainly have you people convinced.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They certainly have you people convinced.


It's your right to ignore the juicy facts, if they make you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It's your right to ignore the juicy facts, if they make you feel uncomfortable.


Its a work of fiction produced and provided to enable the FBI to spy on a Presidential candidate.
Those are some juicy facts.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a work of fiction produced and provided to enable the FBI to spy on a Presidential candidate.
> Those are some juicy facts.


Well bless your heart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They certainly have you people convinced.


You people are easily convinced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*WELCOME TO CALIFORNIA!*

_*ILLEGALS VOW TO SCALE WALL...*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are easily convinced.


By "you people", you mean those people.
I agree.
Millions of barking seals, balancing balls on their noses.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

I see another grown-up is gone from Trump's cabinet and did you see where the ICE spokesman resigned because of all the falsehoods the Trump people tell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> By "you people", you mean those people.
> I agree.
> Millions of barking seals, balancing balls on their noses.


OBVI,
You know you aren't you people, you people know it too.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> By "you people", you mean those people.
> I agree.
> Millions of barking seals, balancing balls on their noses.


This from the local climate skeptic who likes a picture of a tree stump, but is not sure why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

So today t's personal assistant Johnny MacEntee was fired and physically ejected from the White House for some crime that turned up in his background check, but then was hired by the t 2020 campaign.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So today t's personal assistant Johnny MacEntee was fired and physically ejected from the White House for some crime that turned up in his background check, but then was hired by the t 2020 campaign.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


Wasn’t that awesome? Trump is so gangster.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I see another grown-up is gone from Trump's cabinet and did you see where the ICE spokesman resigned because of all the falsehoods the Trump people tell?


He's gone because he is a sneaky fuck, collaborator.
Going behind the donalds back with Europe to keep the Iran deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So today t's personal assistant Johnny MacEntee was fired and physically ejected from the White House for some crime that turned up in his background check, but then was hired by the t 2020 campaign.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


How else would you eject someone?
Dumbfuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Snowden rips Trump's CIA pick over torture program
http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/378112-snowden-on-haspel-cia-uniforms-should-be-decorated-with-skulls
*Edward Snowden*‏Verified account @*Snowden* 7h7 hours ago
SOUNDS LIKE MY KIND OF GIRL.


Edward Snowden Retweeted Donald J. Trump

The new CIA director was a key part of the torture program and its illegal cover-up. Her name was on the Top Secret order demanding the destruction of tapes to prevent them being seen by Congress. Incredible. https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/us/politics/cia-deputy-director-gina-haspel-torture-thailand.html …https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/973540316656623616 …

Edward Snowden


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2202
> WATCH: Hillary Clinton Slips Down The Stairs In India, Twice!
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28156/watch-hillary-clinton-falls-down-stair-india-twice-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjRqfqUmunZAhUT0IMKHXJTCxwQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw1TiSjTyZsV_yy5gKb1MAdd&ampcf=1



*Drunk as a Skunk !*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Former Nike Exec Distraught by Trump Victory Becomes Hermit to Avoid News
*Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*
▶ 2:09


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Drunk as a Skunk !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That never even crossed my mind, good point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*CHECK*

*A federal judge has dismissed a Massachusetts lawsuit that aimed to obstruct the Trump administration’s decision to grant exemptions to Obamacare’s contraception mandate for employers with religious or moral issues with the directive.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*PRESIDENT ARRIVES AT WALL PROTOTYPES...*

*'Incredible Climbers Can't Climb These'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*Immigrant family caught hopping border fence near border wall prototypes Trump will inspect today*
John Sexton Mar 13, 2018 3:01 PM





“We’re going to be looking at the prototypes…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Who knew?


Former Gov. Cuomo Staffer Convicted on Three Counts of Corruption
Micah Rate |


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*WATCH: Hundreds Gather Near Border Wall Chanting 'Build That Wall!' During Trump Visit *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

I think you Dems are in for another surprise/shocker in 2020.
Politics





   Screenshot/Fox News  
*Troops Cheer On As Trump Calls Out ‘Fake News’*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

How about this PA election? Didn’t Trump win that district by 20%? And now it’s even? How does that happen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How about this PA election? Didn’t Trump win that district by 20%? And now it’s even? How does that happen?


The place is full of blue dog Dems, HRC was too left and Trump is too far right. The Dem candidate is a blue dog dude. They are just going back to there Kennedy roots.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The place is full of blue dog Dems, HRC was too left and Trump is too far right. The Dem candidate is a blue dog dude. They are just going back to there Kennedy roots.


Well fuck me runnin’ I think you may just have a point there. How on God’s green earth did that happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well fuck me runnin’ I think you may just have a point there. How on God’s green earth did that happen?


The Russians...silly


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well fuck me runnin’ I think you may just have a point there. How on God’s green earth did that happen?


Pro tax cut, pro tariff, pro military and anti pelosi, sounds pretty trumpian, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Trump celebrates failure to build a single foot of border wall
MARCH 14, 2018
The visit to the border to look at "prototypes" is just political theater.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/trump_celebrates_failure_to_build_a_single_foot_of_border_wall.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pro tax cut, pro tariff, pro military and anti pelosi, sounds pretty trumpian, don't you think?


Trump doesn't understand any of that and knows his base is right there with him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump doesn't understand any of that and knows his base is right there with him.


So.....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pro tax cut, pro tariff, pro military and anti pelosi, sounds pretty trumpian, don't you think?


What I know is that a staunchly Republican district, where the winner by 20%, Trump, showed up to campaign for the GOP candidate, voted for the Dem. Must be fake news, right? 

Remind me why that district was up for grabs again? Something about the married, pro-life GOP incumbent encouraging his girlfriend to get an abortion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What I know is that a staunchly Republican district, where the winner by 20%, Trump, showed up to campaign for the GOP candidate, voted for the Dem. Must be fake news, right?
> 
> Remind me why that district was up for grabs again? Something about the married, pro-life GOP incumbent encouraging his girlfriend to get an abortion?


Maybe, not a really big shock. It went for Trump because the dems lost their way, just getting back to where it had been.
Big Union stronghold.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, not a really big shock. It went for Trump because the dems lost their way, just getting back to where it had been.
> Big Union stronghold.


PA 18 has been electing Republicans to Congress since 2002.

https://ballotpedia.org/Pennsylvania's_18th_Congressional_District


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, not a really big shock. It went for Trump because the dems lost their way, just getting back to where it had been.
> Big Union stronghold.


That, and the democrat ran as a republican.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That, and the democrat ran as a republican.


Meaning what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pro tax cut, pro tariff, pro military and anti pelosi, sounds pretty trumpian, don't you think?


Wolf in sheeps clothing.
The guy will flip straight commie as soon as his foot's in the door.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wolf in sheeps clothing.
> The guy will flip straight commie as soon as his foot's in the door.


If he does win he has to run again in a few month I believe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he does win he has to run again in a few month I believe.


Could explain the low gop turnout.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Jim Jordan Connected The Dots On James Clapper's Leaking So Easily The Former Intel Head Should Be Running For The Hills 
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video

'The real concern here is what the FBI did'


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jim Jordan Connected The Dots On James Clapper's Leaking So Easily The Former Intel Head Should Be Running For The Hills
> Politics | Nick Givas
> Video
> 
> 'The real concern here is what the FBI did'


Yeah, yeah, that’s it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, yeah, that’s it.


#Snowden


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, yeah, that’s it.


Why would you stick up for a dope like the Clapper?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*Anti-Trump Rally in Beverly Hills: Costumes, F-Bombs, and a Mexican Flag*
3542 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*Paul Ryan: Let’s face it, a pro-gun, pro-life, anti-Pelosi conservative won in Pennsylvania last night*
Allahpundit Mar 14, 2018 1:31 PM





Heh


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Paul Ryan: Let’s face it, a pro-gun, pro-life, anti-Pelosi conservative won in Pennsylvania last night*
> Allahpundit Mar 14, 2018 1:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


He forgot anti-Trump and the opponent of Trump's endorsee. If Trump is forcing the Dems to the middle to take over again, that's cool.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How about this PA election? Didn’t Trump win that district by 20%? And now it’s even? How does that happen?



*The Voter Fraud is rampant in Pennsylvania ....That's why *
*the Republican is waiting !*

*And a recount is pending !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well fuck me runnin’ I think you may just have a point there. How on God’s green earth did that happen?


*Lamb is just that ..." A Lamb in Wolfs Clothing "....everything he stated*
*during his speeches will be thrown out once he has stolen the election.*
*Just wait and see.....*
*Hopefully the Republicans challenge this one real hard and expose the *
*corruption and fraud !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

People keep talking about if Republican congress men should run to or away from Trump in the looming fall election.  But personally I wonder if Republican's problem is less Trump and more of a question of how far can they distance themselves from the Republican party.  




> *Congress rides to the rescue of thriving bankers*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/03/14/banks-record-profits-regulations-403866
> 
> President Donald Trump and other supporters of the major banking bill that cleared the Senate on Wednesday say they want to rescue the nation’s lenders from a crush of regulations.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> *Congress rides to the rescue of thriving bankers*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/03/14/banks-record-profits-regulations-403866
> 
> President Donald Trump and other supporters of the major banking bill that cleared the Senate on Wednesday say they want to rescue the nation’s lenders from a crush of regulations.
> ...


1.  Why wouldn't banks be profiting after 5 years of QE under the last administration?

2.  Have you read the Dodd-Frank Act?  Please tell me which part of Dodd-Frank prevents another financial crisis from happening with the TBTF banks, that were bailed out, still in place?

All Dodd-Frank does is to mandate a "bail in" instead of a "bail out".  Banks in crisis will be authorized to convert all savings and bonds to equity holdings.  Your safer savings and bonds become riskier stocks in a defunct bank.  What a deal huh?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

It’s always the cover-up that gets ‘em.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/top-trump-company-lawyer-worked-to-silence-stormy-daniels-1521072252


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*Democrats Fume over Hillary’s Latest Insult of Trump Voters*
2762 Comments


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Democrats Fume over Hillary’s Latest Insult of Trump Voters*
> 2762 Comments



Ahh right, we should be thankful watching the country get looted, because the alternative was Hillary.  As long as you put your tinfoil hat first, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Massive food stamp fraud uncovered - 3/15/18 March 15, 2018Endemic fraud is one major reason why President Trump’s proposal to move toward food boxes makes great sense, despite the ridicule and specious criticism that it elicited. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*#Hopethisisatrend*

*Matt Damon moving family to Australia because of Trump...*


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Gina Haspel, t's nominee to head the CIA, was one of the principal operators of the black-site torture prisons.  He supporters say that's all right, because she was just following orders.

Like any good fascist should do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*Trump: “It certainly looks like” the Russians were behind Skripal assassination attempt*
Ed Morrissey Mar 15, 2018 12:01 PM





Sea change over Russia


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Gina Haspel, t's nominee to head the CIA, was one of the principal operators of the black-site torture prisons.  *He* supporters say that's all right, because she was just following orders.
> 
> Like any good fascist should do.


This is twice already today, you ok?
She is a patriot/hero for protecting your dumb fucking ass.
A little enhanced interrogation never hurt anyone.
She can stay.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Gina Haspel, t's nominee to head the CIA, was one of the principal operators of the black-site torture prisons.  He supporters say that's all right, because she was just following orders.
> 
> Like any good fascist should do.


Weren’t those torture prisons supposed to be shutdown by the last fascist who was busy downplaying the actions of a Russian fascist in 2012?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is twice already today, you ok?
> She is a patriot/hero for protecting your dumb fucking ass.
> A little enhanced interrogation never hurt anyone.
> She can stay.


I'm not surprised that that is your position.

The torture performed under her authority produced nothing of use to the defense of America.  It was explicitly illegal before w's reign, and it is explicitly illegal now since a law was passed after w left.  The only authority she had to break the law was direction from Dick Cheney's White House backed up by a delusional opinion from Alberto Gonzalez, Cheney's Attorney General.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weren’t those torture prisons supposed to be shutdown by the last fascist who was busy downplaying the actions of a Russian fascist in 2012?


#Iwishsomebodywouldhavetoldus


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not surprised that that is your position.
> 
> The torture performed under her authority produced nothing of use to the defense of America.  It was explicitly illegal before w's reign, and it is explicitly illegal now since a law was passed after w left.  The only authority she had to break the law was direction from Dick Cheney's White House backed up by a delusional opinion from Alberto Gonzalez, Cheney's Attorney General.


*So what you are trying not to say iz she did nothing wrong.*
It's a good thing I wasn't running things.
No harm no foul.
To make an omelette you have to break a few eggs.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *So what you are trying not to say iz she did nothing wrong.*
> It's a good thing I wasn't running things.
> No harm no foul.
> To make an omelette you have to break a few eggs.


That's what all the good little fascists are saying about her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what all the good little fascists are saying about her.


What law did she break?
Is she allowed to refuse an order?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is she allowed to refuse an order?


Yes.  The results of the Nuremberg Trials made that obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*Golden shower? Trump dossier authors doubt their most explosive allegation*
by Byron York
| March 14, 2018 11:35 PM



The most explosive allegations of the Trump-Russia affair are in the Trump dossier. And the most explosive allegation in the Trump dossier is the tale of Donald Trump, in a Moscow hotel room in 2013, allegedly watching as prostitutes performed a "golden showers" routine on a bed once occupied by former President Barack Obama as hidden cameras rolled.

But now there is new reporting to suggest the dossier's creators had serious doubts about the veracity of the "golden showers" story from the very beginning. Despite those doubts, dossier author Christopher Steele included the "golden showers" account in his collection of anti-Trump intelligence, and the dubious charges set off a series of events that changed the course of the Trump-Russia investigation.

Even amid the various allegations of Trump-Russia connections, it was the "golden showers" episode that most excited those involved in the Clinton campaign-funded effort to find Russian dirt on Trump. It was the story that most excited those in the Obama administration who learned about it. (According to a new book, former national security adviser Susan Rice urged Director of National Intelligence James Clapper to "tell Obama about the 'golden showers' allegation.") At the same time, it deeply disturbed Trump. And, of course, it excited the ranks of Trump resisters on Twitter and elsewhere who long for video evidence; just look up #peepeetape.










AD


Barone's Guide to Government: Freedom of Religion
Watch Full Screen to Skip Ads
According to Glenn Simpson, the Fusion GPS opposition researcher who commissioned the dossier, Steele felt the hotel sex allegation was devastating because it could lead to blackmail of a U.S. presidential candidate.

When Simpson and Steele discussed whether the information should be given to the FBI, Steele pointed to the possibility of blackmail over the alleged hotel incident as the reason to contact the bureau. "His concern … is whether or not there was blackmail going on, whether a political candidate was being blackmailed or had been compromised," Simpson told the Senate Judiciary Committee last year. "He honed in on this issue of blackmail as being a significant national security issue."

Senate investigators asked Simpson why Steele felt Trump might be vulnerable to blackmail. "The alleged incident that's described here," Simpson said, referring to the hotel allegation. "It's well known in intelligence circles that the Russians have cameras in all the luxury hotel rooms and there are memoirs written about this by former Russian intelligence agents. … So that's what I'm referring to. That's what [Steele] is referring to."

So, motivated specifically by the "golden showers" story, Steele took the dossier to the FBI — and the rest is history.

Just for the record, this is how Steele wrote the sex story in the dossier:

According to Source D, where s/he had been present, TRUMP's (perverted) conduct in Moscow included hiring the presidential suite of the Ritz Carlton hotel, where he knew President and Mrs. OBAMA (whom he hated) had stayed on one of their official trips to Russia, and defiling the bed where they had slept by employing a number of prostitutes to perform a 'golden showers' (urination) show in front of him. The hotel was known to be under FSB control with microphones and concealed cameras in all the main rooms to record anything they wanted to.
Now, a new book, _Russian Roulette: The Inside Story of Putin's War on America and the Election of Donald Trump_, by reporters Michael Isikoff and David Corn — both of whom were personally briefed by Steele as part of the Fusion GPS effort to publicize the dossier's allegations before the election — casts serious doubt on the truthfulness of the "golden showers" story.

First, Isikoff and Corn suggest, without saying so explicitly, that the available circumstantial evidence makes the "golden showers" story very unlikely. Reconstructing Trump's time in Moscow for the 2013 Miss Universe Pageant, Isikoff and Corn report that Trump stayed just one night in Moscow. (Trump did in fact stay in the Ritz Carlton presidential suite where Obama had been a few years earlier.) After arriving in Moscow, Trump attended a brief meeting at the hotel and then left for a day of meetings elsewhere.

That night, an "exhausted" Trump went to a party at which he agreed to take part in a video shoot the next morning between 7:45 a.m. and 8:10 a.m. Trump then left the party at 1:30 a.m. "This would be his only night in Moscow," Isikoff and Corn write. Trump went to his room, where, according to aide Keith Schiller, Schiller stood guard outside for a while before leaving. The next morning, Isikoff and Corn write, Trump showed up for the video shoot and started another long day. The pageant was that night, followed by another party, after which Trump went to the airport for a private flight back to the U.S.

The schedule did not leave a lot of time for _kompromat_. But maybe Trump, in between arriving at the Ritz Carlton around 2:00 a.m. and being on a video set at 7:45 a.m. -- maybe he had time for the "golden showers" scene then? Anything is possible, but other evidence presented by Isikoff and Corn suggests that Steele's sources were not terribly reliable.

Much of the hotel scene was based on the word of a person Steele called "Source D." The book identifies that source as Sergei Millian, described as a "Belarusian American businessman who in the mid-2000s said he was retained to locate Russian customers for Trump properties in the United States." Isikoff and Corn report that Millian was an "unwitting source" who did not know that the hotel sex story he passed on to one of Steele's Russian "collectors" — people Steele paid to gather information — was then passed on to Steele and included in the dossier.

But what did Millian really know? From Isikoff and Corn:

The memo had described Millian as a Trump intimate, but there was no public evidence he was close to the mogul at that time or was in Moscow during the Miss Universe event. Had Millian made something up or repeated rumors he had heard from others to impress Steele's collector? Simpson had his doubts. He considered Millian a big talker.
Steele and his colleagues knew all along there wasn't much to back up the "golden showers" story. "Steele's faith in the sensational sex claim would fade over time," Isikoff and Corn continued. "As for the likelihood of the claim that prostitutes had urinated in Trump's presence, Steele would say to colleagues, 'It's fifty-fifty.'"

Who knows where Steele got that number? Perhaps he was being generous. In any event, Isikoff and Corn write that the dossier sex tale was "practically impossible to verify."

But it was precisely the sex story that applied rocket fuel to the Trump-Russia investigation. It was the reason Steele went to the FBI. The FBI's involvement was the reason some of the dossier's claims were originally reported in the press. The FBI director's January 2017 decision to brief President-elect Trump on the "salacious and unverified" allegations in the dossier led to reporting that Trump had been briefed on compromising personal information. And those reports led BuzzFeed to publish the entire dossier. And that led to … well, it led to a lot.

In his much-discussed June 2017 testimony to Congress, fired FBI director James Comey explained why he briefed Trump on the dossier during a Jan. 6, 2017, meeting at Trump Tower:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*VANESSA FILES FOR DIVORCE FROM DON JR...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *VANESSA FILES FOR DIVORCE FROM DON JR...*


Noooo, really? But he seems like such a nice and down-to-earth guy!


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Amendment XXV, Section 4 -

Whenever the Vice President and a majority of either the principal officers of the executive departments or of such other body as Congress may by law provide, transmit to the President pro tempore of the Senate and the Speaker of the House of Representatives their written declaration that the President is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office, the Vice President shall immediately assume the powers and duties of the office as Acting President.

Thereafter, when the President transmits to the President pro tempore of the Senate and the Speaker of the House of Representatives his written declaration that no inability exists, he shall resume the powers and duties of his office unless the Vice President and a majority of either the principal officers of the executive department or of such other body as Congress may by law provide, transmit within four days to the President pro tempore of the Senate and the Speaker of the House of Representatives their written declaration that the President is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office. Thereupon Congress shall decide the issue, assembling within forty-eight hours for that purpose if not in session. If the Congress, within twenty-one days after receipt of the latter written declaration, or, if Congress is not in session, within twenty-one days after Congress is required to assemble, determines by two-thirds vote of both Houses that the President is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office, the Vice President shall continue to discharge the same as Acting President; otherwise, the President shall resume the powers and duties of his office.​
It's time.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Amendment XXV, Section 4 -
> 
> Whenever the Vice President and a majority of either the principal officers of the executive departments or of such other body as Congress may by law provide, transmit to the President pro tempore of the Senate and the Speaker of the House of Representatives their written declaration that the President is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office, the Vice President shall immediately assume the powers and duties of the office as Acting President.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for the comic relief.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

The White House operation lately is like watching The Beverly Hillbillies without the stabilizing influence of Jed.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> The White House operation lately is like watching The Beverly Hillbillies without the stabilizing influence of Jed.


And reading your posts is like watching Old Yeller...and we all know what happens at the end.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

McMasters, out.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> McMasters, out.


“Stable” genius.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> McMasters, out.


NBC reported on this 2 weeks ago and Trump said “fake news.” The rule is that if Trump or Joe ever say “fake news,” that’s the proof that it’s true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Golden shower? Trump dossier authors doubt their most explosive allegation*
> by Byron York
> | March 14, 2018 11:35 PM
> 
> ...


WOW! I feel really sorry for you, I know how much you enjoyed and wished so badly for that part to be true. Must really be a let down for you, at least you can still cling to the bizarre sexual assaults Trump perpetrated on  innocent, unsuspecting women . . . it was just women right?


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s always the cover-up that gets ‘em.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/top-trump-company-lawyer-worked-to-silence-stormy-daniels-1521072252



*You should call her.....I hear thru Politico/Wapo/MSNBC she's giving discounts on whippings.*
*All the reporters use her....Right up your alley.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! I feel really sorry for you, I know how much you enjoyed and wished so badly for that part to be true. Must really be a let down for you, at least you can still cling to the bizarre sexual assaults Trump perpetrated on  innocent, unsuspecting women . . . it was just women right?



*You should call Stormy Daniels ......I hear she's giving discounts on Bondage for Ironworkers....*
*Something about a " Hot " Rivet plunge.....Right up your alley.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Noooo, really? But he seems like such a nice and down-to-earth guy!


*It's a " Mueller " Divorce, now Mueller's boxed in. *
*After Mueller's jailed they remarry.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! I feel really sorry for you, I know how much you enjoyed and wished so badly for that part to be true. Must really be a let down for you, at least you can still cling to the bizarre sexual assaults Trump perpetrated on  innocent, unsuspecting women . . . it was just women right?


Have you very been peed on, other than by your union boss I mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! I feel really sorry for you, I know how much you enjoyed and wished so badly for that part to be true. Must really be a let down for you, at least you can still cling to the bizarre sexual assaults Trump perpetrated on  innocent, unsuspecting women . . . it was just women right?


You have a rather disturbing dark side to you, there is still hope for you, find a church and hit your knees.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> McMasters, out.


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! I feel really sorry for you, I know how much you enjoyed and wished so badly for that part to be true. Must really be a let down for you, at least you can still cling to the bizarre sexual assaults Trump perpetrated on  innocent, unsuspecting women . . . it was just women right?


Duck shit....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's a " Mueller " Divorce, now Mueller's boxed in. *
> *After Mueller's jailed they remarry.*


I've said it before and will say it again, you are a complete and total idiot and most likely a danger to yourself and anyone that comes in contact with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2208


"How does Vanessa get out so easy? I'm next! First I must get Donald to sign for more of my family to come over!"


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar


It may be sad for Joe, but he’s an excellent barometer of veracity. Every time he shouts “Liar” Or “Fake news,” you can absolutely rely on the accuracy of that which he’s attacking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It may be sad for Joe, but he’s an excellent barometer of veracity. Every time he shouts “Liar” Or “Fake news,” you can absolutely rely on the accuracy of that which he’s attacking.


Like as has been said about Trump, "If he is so innocent why does he keep acting so guilty?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like as has been said about Trump, "If he is so innocent why does he keep acting so guilty?"


Guilty of what?
Exactly.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Guilty of what?
> Exactly.


Mueller will tell us. Probably some "unindicted co-conspirator" stuff like Nixon; although from his public comments, one could reasonably surmise that he has attempted to obstruct justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

The Left and Distraction: Pulling It All Apart
DAVID PRENTICE
Leftists want to tear asunder our country by tearing apart each and every institution that made it work.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/left_and_distraction_pulling_it_all_apart.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Left and Distraction: Pulling It All Apart
> DAVID PRENTICE
> Leftists want to tear asunder our country by tearing apart each and every institution that made it work.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/left_and_distraction_pulling_it_all_apart.html


Did you read that article or just the title? The article does a good job of putting the blame on nutters. "fight this cold civil war effectively with us, or just go away."? Who are they fighting and so who is doing the "Pulling It All Apart"? . . . and it's "drawn and quartered" which I'm sure was quite a distraction, but has nothing to do with any point this fool was attempting to make. Your post, as always, comes up wanting and weak.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you read that article or just the title? The article does a good job of putting the blame on nutters. "fight this cold civil war effectively with us, or just go away."? Who are they fighting and so who is doing the "Pulling It All Apart"? . . . and it's "drawn and quartered" which I'm sure was quite a distraction, but has nothing to do with any point this fool was attempting to make. Your post, as always, comes up wanting and weak.


Slowly but surely, people are waking up and figuring out who the real "nutters" are.
You people have had a good run.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Slowly but surely, people are waking up and figuring out who the real "nutters" are.
> You people have had a good run.


You mean like the last few "Special Elections" in deep red states that elected Democrats?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've said it before and will say it again, you are a complete and total idiot and most likely a danger to yourself and anyone that comes in contact with you.


WTF is wrong with you?
Seriously.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like the last few "Special Elections" in deep red states that elected Democrats?


There's always an ebb and flow, but the cat is out of the bag now.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Slowly but surely, people are waking up and figuring out who the real "nutters" are.
> You people have had a good run.


So far, they seem to waking up in Alabama and Pennsylvania a bit. I think Trump campaigned for a couple of candidates there who lost recently, in very Republican areas, correct?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So far, they seem to waking up in Alabama and Pennsylvania a bit. I think Trump campaigned for a couple of candidates there who lost recently, in very Republican areas, correct?


People like freedom.
You people have had your time.
The trend is back toward the American way.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People like freedom.
> You people have had your time.
> The trend is back toward the American way.


That does appear to be the trend, I agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That does appear to be the trend, I agree.


#MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Capitol Police Arrested Male Dem Operative For Assaulting Female Trump Admin Official
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/dc-capitol-police-american-bridge/&ved=0ahUKEwjUjI3-_fHZAhUG12MKHT9qAQ0QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0679XhuYj4xQgCaE1xKjkO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

British Court Orders Christopher Steele To Appear For Deposition In Dossier Lawsuit
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/british-court-christopher-steele-dossier-buzzfeed/&ved=0ahUKEwjUjI3-_fHZAhUG12MKHT9qAQ0QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw0IkU_xBxOFg5EnbTpUYXvj


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA


I meant away from that. Back to the American way, as you had said. Like when Trump campaigned for his choices in Alabama and PA recently, and they lost in places where he won by a landslide? That’s what I meant.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA


The call of the red-backed loon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People like freedom.
> You people have had your time.
> The trend is back toward the American way.


Is that what you call attempting to tear down the pillars of democracy, "the American way"? Historically, we have now is what will come to be known as the "National Embarrassment of the Trump Age" . . . and you will, once again, like you did before he went birther, deny him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> The call of the red-backed loon.


AKA "deplorable".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you call attempting to tear down the pillars of democracy, "the American way"? Historically, we have now is what will come to be known as the "National Embarrassment of the Trump Age" . . . and you will, once again, like you did before he went birther, deny him.


You people said the same thing about the Gipper.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

You people are like groundhog day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people said the same thing about the Gipper.


I remember a time when you found no wrong with anything Reagan did, things sure have changed . . . you go with the wind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are like groundhog day.


Rather that than being one of Putin's Stepford Wives.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I remember a time when you found no wrong with anything Reagan did, things sure have changed . . . you go with the wind.


There is no human alive that I find no wrong with.
Never has been. You're full of shit.
That said, he's the best President of my lifetime, at least until now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rather that than being one of Putin's Stepford Wives.


You havent got the memo yet, have you?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no human alive that I find no wrong with.
> Never has been. You're full of shit.
> That said, he's the best President of my lifetime, at least until now.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Groundhog day.
You people are like F-Troop re-runs.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> British Court Orders Christopher Steele To Appear For Deposition In Dossier Lawsuit
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/british-court-christopher-steele-dossier-buzzfeed/&ved=0ahUKEwjUjI3-_fHZAhUG12MKHT9qAQ0QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw0IkU_xBxOFg5EnbTpUYXvj


Interesting...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Interesting...


*"WATCH: ‘Coincidence’ in dossier continue piling up"*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Steve Goldstein, top spokesman for fired Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, himself was fired Tuesday for contradicting the official Trump administration account of Tillerson's dismissal.
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/13/white-house-fires-top-tillerson-aide-who-contradicted-account-of-secretary-of-states-dismissal.html


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rather that than being one of Putin's Stepford Wives.


*You are Putin's Stepford Cabin Boy.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Purge is on . . . McCabe fired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

More Trump nondisclosure deals may soon come to light . . . lots more Stormy's coming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Purge is on . . . McCabe fired.


An attempt to discredit a witness . . . more obstruction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Purge is on . . . McCabe fired.


For once I am glad you are right, hopefully it goes up the ladder to Comey, lynch, holder and Obama.
Best news of the week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An attempt to discredit a witness . . . more obstruction.


#youfuckingwishloser


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you call attempting to tear down the pillars of democracy, "the American way"? Historically, we have now is what will come to be known as the "National Embarrassment of the Trump Age" . . . and you will, once again, like you did before he went birther, deny him.


Duck diarrhea......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #youfuckingwishloser


Stay in the dark, you'll be better off that way.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More Trump nondisclosure deals may soon come to light . . . lots more Stormy's coming.


*You're sooooooo Jealous and Envious you can't throw away $ 130,000.00 ..............*


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stay in the dark, you'll be better off that way.



*You and the Democrats are The Darkness.....*

*Trump shined a Light on the Cock Roaches.....*

*The most Powerful Entity on the Planet ...The Federal Reserve is Nervous !*

*Trump's exposing the Crud and Scum !*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For once I am glad you are right, hopefully it goes up the ladder to Comey, lynch, holder and Obama.
> Best news of the week.


They’re not on the ladder, sailor.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They’re not on the ladder, sailor.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They’re not on the ladder, sailor.


Does Sessions still have a job?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

nononono said:


>


You’ve proved your point. You’re Russian. Now the other nutters know it. You’re still a complete dipshit.


----------



## Winston Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More Trump nondisclosure deals may soon come to light . . . lots more Stormy's coming.


Got a dime on them being Ernie Eddison and Frank Fetterston from a guy I know who knows a guy who takes this sorta bet.  If any of you guys want in, drop me a note.  He's already taking early action on them four other broads that may have hush deals too.  

I'm down for them being Greg Garrison, Henry Harrison, and Issac Idlewild.  So don't get no ideas.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

If t thought the FBI was out to get him before...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

There's An Explosive New Revelation About The Recused Judge From Michael Flynn Case
http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/judge-friends-with-peter-strzok/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Dem Rep. Garamendi Meltdown: ‘This Presidency Is a Very Serious Security Threat’ – ‘It Is Time to Get This Guy Out’
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/03/16/dem-rep-garamendi-presidency-serious-security-threat-time-get-guy/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There's An Explosive New Revelation About The Recused Judge From Michael Flynn Case
> http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/judge-friends-with-peter-strzok/


Funny what you nutters occupy yourselves with to avoid reality.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There's An Explosive New Revelation About The Recused Judge From Michael Flynn Case
> http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/judge-friends-with-peter-strzok/


Just go to the "sports page" of that website. Hehe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Just go to the "sports page" of that website. Hehe.


WOW! You can't get more "White is right" than that page!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny what you nutters occupy yourselves with to avoid reality.


It's fun being occupied by your Alleged reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dem Rep. Garamendi Meltdown: ‘This Presidency Is a Very Serious Security Threat’ – ‘It Is Time to Get This Guy Out’
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/03/16/dem-rep-garamendi-presidency-serious-security-threat-time-get-guy/


Joe let us know when he Donnny T starts sending Top Secret e-mails on an unsecured server.  And spare us the obsession with alleged-ness.  We already get enough of it from the nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Joe let us know when he Donnny T starts sending Top Secret e-mails on an unsecured server.  And spare us the obsession with alleged-ness.  We already get enough of it from the nutters.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’ve proved your point. You’re Russian. Now the other nutters know it. You’re still a complete dipshit.


*Man o man are you stupid.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dem Rep. Garamendi Meltdown: ‘This Presidency Is a Very Serious Security Threat’ – ‘It Is Time to Get This Guy Out’
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/03/16/dem-rep-garamendi-presidency-serious-security-threat-time-get-guy/



*A Whole lotta California Democrats need to be put in JAIL for these type of*
*remarks.....*
*If ANYTHING happens to OUR President They ALL WILL be held accountable !!!!!*


*  
John Garamendi‏Verified account @RepGaramendi 20h20 hours ago





Yes, I said it. @realdonaldtrump is a threat to the national security of the United States, and I've had it with his presidency.




Yes John WE know you said it.....and it's been noted by " We The People " 
and YOU WILL BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE  !!!!


*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/trump-lawsuits/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/donald-trump-sexual-assault-accusers-148874


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

http://billmoyers.com/story/donald-trumps-lies/


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

*Sacramento Bee
Jan 15, 2002*
by DAN WALTERS
*Voters will have another chance to fill scandal-tinged position*
California voters were assured in 1988 that if they made the state insurance commissioner's office an elective one, rather than an arm of the governor's administration, they would be making the regulator a servant of the people, rather than a toady for the insurance industry. 

It hasn't exactly worked out as promoters of the successful 1988 initiative - consumer activists and personal injury attorneys, primarily - told Californians it would. California has had two elected commissioners so far and both have been haunted by scandals. 

*The first, Democrat John Garamendi, became enmeshed in the single worst insurance company failure in American history, the collapse, seizure and eventual sale of Executive Life Insurance Co., which had invested heavily in Michael Milken's junk bonds. Garamendi took over the company shortly after becoming commissioner in 1991 and later sold it to a group of French investors. But, years later it emerged that the French were fronts for a bank controlled by the French government - a violation of American investment laws - and the junk bond portfolio turned out to be worth billions of dollars more than the price Garamendi accepted. The fallout from the Executive Life debacle continues, with lawsuits, criminal investigations and allegations by angry policyholders and annuitants that Garamendi failed to protect their interests. *

Garamendi gave up the position after one term and made an unsuccessful run for governor in 1994. His successor, Republican Chuck Quackenbush, was elected and then re-elected in 1998 with insurance industry support. But he was driven from office a couple of years ago by revelations concerning his less than diligent handling of Northridge earthquake claims and his pressure on insurers for money that he used for a series of television commercials and other programs aimed at enhancing his political image. 

Since Quackenbush departed (he now lives in Hawaii), the insurance commissioner has been an interim appointee, former judge Harry Low. This year, however, voters will get another chance to fill the office, and it's highly likely that the next commissioner will be one of three politicians vying for the Democratic nomination in the March 5 primary, since the three Republicans are little-known and ill-financed. 

Certainly the major players in insurance politics are assuming that the three Democrats are the only players and the Democratic primary is the only game that counts. 

Insurance companies are showering money on Assemblyman Tom Calderon, D-Montebello, so far accounting for at least half of his $1.6 million. The Foundation for Taxpayer and Consumer Rights, the folks who championed the 1988 ballot measure in the first place, complained Monday about Calderon's heavy industry support. Its executive director, Jamie Court, displayed what he called a "Quack-o-Meter" to reporters and said the industry is trying to buy its way into influence again. 

What Court didn't mention, however, is that former Assemblyman Tom Umberg is just as clearly the favorite candidate of personal injury attorneys, who also have a big stake in insurance commissioner decisions. The Consumer Attorneys of California, the trial lawyer lobby, is busily gathering money for Umberg, who has taken out $1.5 million in loans to jump-start his campaign. 

The third candidate is Garamendi, who is trying to stage a political comeback and whose fundraising appears to tap into his personal base, a broad array of business and labor groups, but doesn't include insurers - who disliked his reign a decade ago - or more than a handful of attorneys. 

The First Executive scandal could be a problem for Garamendi, if either of his rivals decides to dwell on it. But Garamendi has already prepared his defense - that he, too, was victimized by French misrepresentations, that all but a handful of policyholders were repaid, and that the price he obtained by bidding was fair under the circumstances. 

At the moment, with less than two months remaining, Garamendi appears to be the favorite because of the short campaign season and his much-higher name identification. But given the short but sorry history of the office, one wonders why anyone would want it.


*John Garamendi needs to be reminded of his MASSIVE FAILURES in California........
He's an IDIOT.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/trump-lawsuits/


*What's your Point ?*


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/donald-trump-sexual-assault-accusers-148874



*You are one Jealous and Envious little Iron Worker......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

I am sure you libs are right, but does this sound like Trump has the sword of damocles hanging over his head?


Trump Spikes Football On Andrew McCabe, Hits Comey Even Harder
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/17/trump-mccabe-fired-comey/&ved=0ahUKEwju3_DSrPTZAhVIwGMKHUbCCPgQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw1NWU172JwyChsetKpXCzFq


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

*Oh Yeah !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Yeah !!!!*


They must not have very much on trump, if anything.
Best tweet ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Who keeps note after they talk with someone, unless........
McCabe Kept Notes About Conversations With Trump, Gave Them to Mueller...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-lawyer-citing-mccabes-firing-calls-for-end-to-mueller-probe-1521309707?mod=searchresults&page=1&pos=20


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

McCabe's firing begins the war on the Deep State
MARCH 18, 2018
Now no one can deny that The Donald is serious.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/war_on_the_deep_state.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Trump Calls Out Comey For Lying Under Oath
34 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/18/trump-calls-out-comey-for-lying-under-oath/&ved=0ahUKEwjup-bF-vXZAhVB4VQKHZSFA7QQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2dG889HqT6_ZLgolpCwzVx&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Calls Out Comey For Lying Under Oath
> 34 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/18/trump-calls-out-comey-for-lying-under-oath/&ved=0ahUKEwjup-bF-vXZAhVB4VQKHZSFA7QQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2dG889HqT6_ZLgolpCwzVx&ampcf=1


"Come on Billy, you just say it and they believe it."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Calls Out Comey For Lying Under Oath
> 34 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/18/trump-calls-out-comey-for-lying-under-oath/&ved=0ahUKEwjup-bF-vXZAhVB4VQKHZSFA7QQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2dG889HqT6_ZLgolpCwzVx&ampcf=1


He's gonna need the book proceeds for his defense fund.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Trump and his media have convinced their followers that he is on offense and the intelligence agencies and investigators are on defense. How stupid can you be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump and his media have convinced their followers that he is on offense and the intelligence agencies and investigators are on defense. How stupid can you be?


#yousounddesperate


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump and his media have convinced their followers that he is on offense and the intelligence agencies and investigators are on defense. How stupid can you be?


Just read the posts of his followers . . . it's like going to Walmart in here, you instantly feel smarter, better looking and realize there are a lot of people wallowing in their own mire out there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just read the posts of his followers . . . it's like going to Walmart in here, you instantly feel smarter, better looking and realize there are a lot of people wallowing in their own mire out there.


.........Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just read the posts of his followers . . . it's like going to Walmart in here, you instantly feel smarter, better looking and realize there are a lot of people wallowing in their own mire out there.


I've been reading them. They actually think the scandal is on the FBI. You can't make this shit up. Priceless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I've been reading them. They actually think the scandal is on the FBI. You can't make this shit up. Priceless.


Priceless indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just read the posts of his followers . . . it's like going to Walmart in here, you instantly feel smarter, better looking and realize there are a lot of people wallowing in their own mire out there.


#keeponkeepingon


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just read the posts of his followers . . . it's like going to Walmart in here, you instantly feel smarter, better looking and realize there are a lot of people wallowing in their own mire out there.


Those f'n deplorable Walmart shoppers....make you feel better?
Interesting, you need to go to Walmart to raise your self esteem & somehow "legitimize" your wallowing in your own f'd up mire.
You should seek professional help, surely your union rep can help.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump and his media have convinced their followers that he is on offense and the intelligence agencies and investigators are on defense. How stupid can you be?


Indeed!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

John Brennan Tweet Confirms Donald Trump's Concerns About Politicized Intelligence
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/18/john-brennan-tweet-confirms-donald-trumps-concerns-politicized-intelligence/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwja5rXaiffZAhVnzIMKHdVECEsQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw1bNXAYqMIwYNPIsTJnqkYB


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John Brennan Tweet Confirms Donald Trump's Concerns About Politicized Intelligence
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/18/john-brennan-tweet-confirms-donald-trumps-concerns-politicized-intelligence/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwja5rXaiffZAhVnzIMKHdVECEsQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw1bNXAYqMIwYNPIsTJnqkYB


Funny how the nutters are sounding like Brennan and Powers today.  I've not heard the rat go off like he did today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how the nutters are sounding like Brennan and Powers today.  I've not heard the rat go off like he did today.


Samantha Power and the importance of being very, very afraid of ex-CIA chief John Brennan - 3/19/18 March 19, 2018Flop sweat from a very entitled group of Obama minions now realizing that use of public office for partisan purposes is against the law. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

*Mueller Has Been Botching Investigations Since The Anthrax Attacks...** 

Screw-ups cost taxpayers millions... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Mueller Has Been Botching Investigations Since The Anthrax Attacks...**
> 
> Screw-ups cost taxpayers millions... *


Trump went belly up running casinos, time and time again. I mean really, who loses money running a casino? After that is when he had to go to the Russian underground to get financing, "Oh, we have all the financing we need coming in from Russia. They love golf, they love golf courses!".


----------



## Booter (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch the videos in this link of Trump during Halloween, it's a great representation of what a psycho fucking nut job Trump is.  Be sure to scroll down to see all videos.  

https://www.indy100.com/article/difference-between-donald-trump-barack-obama-halloween-video-us-president-white-house-kids-candy-8024511


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Watch the videos in this link of Trump during Halloween, it's a great representation of what a psycho fucking nut job Trump is.  Be sure to scroll down to see all videos.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/difference-between-donald-trump-barack-obama-halloween-video-us-president-white-house-kids-candy-8024511


It's always about him, he never dealt with his own children so has no idea how to talk to kids, he's lost when trying to relate to people.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Watch the videos in this link of Trump during Halloween, it's a great representation of what a psycho fucking nut job Trump is.  Be sure to scroll down to see all videos.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/difference-between-donald-trump-barack-obama-halloween-video-us-president-white-house-kids-candy-8024511


So good. How about his kid (the one whose wife is leaving him) on Halloween, showing his own kids that if you give candy to others it's "Socialism?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So good. How about his kid (the one whose wife is leaving him) on Halloween, showing his own kids that if you give candy to others it's "Socialism?"


That is a glimpse into the lives of people who live in a bubble separate from normal society and human interaction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump went belly up running casinos, time and time again. I mean really, who loses money running a casino? After that is when he had to go to the Russian underground to get financing, "Oh, we have all the financing we need coming in from Russia. They love golf, they love golf courses!".


Trump looks 


Booter said:


> Watch the videos in this link of Trump during Halloween, it's a great representation of what a psycho fucking nut job Trump is.  Be sure to scroll down to see all videos.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/difference-between-donald-trump-barack-obama-halloween-video-us-president-white-house-kids-candy-8024511


Booty, where have you been?
Your eyes are all red and puffy.
Still a whining little bitch?
Old habits are hard to break.
Just ask Husker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump looks
> 
> Booty, where have you been?
> Your eyes are all red and puffy.
> ...


Ah yes, lil 'joe here to defend the supreme leader . . . no backing, no support, no way one could do that, just attempt to attack the messenger, the bearer of bad news (the truth). Are you finished reading Mein Kampf?


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump and his media have convinced their followers that he is on offense and the intelligence agencies and investigators are on defense. How stupid can you be?



*I do believe it's....*

*" How Stupid are YOU ! "*


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump went belly up running casinos, time and time again. I mean really, who loses money running a casino? After that is when he had to go to the Russian underground to get financing, "Oh, we have all the financing we need coming in from Russia. They love golf, they love golf courses!".



*You ooze Jealousy and Envy Daily.....*

*Get a towel.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, lil 'joe here to defend the supreme leader . . . no backing, no support, no way one could do that, just attempt to attack the messenger, the bearer of bad news (the truth). Are you finished reading Mein Kampf?


You just shit your pants with that crap......so amusing....


----------



## Booter (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh Little Joey Shitstain is just now figuring out what a psycho nut job Trump is and is having trouble dealing with his emotions.  Maybe go read something from one of your batshit crazy right wing whack job websites - that will make you feel better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, lil 'joe here to defend the supreme leader . . . no backing, no support, no way one could do that, just attempt to attack the messenger, the bearer of bad news (the truth). Are you finished reading Mein Kampf?


I have genuine concern for booty, I love booty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Oh Little Joey Shitstain is just now figuring out what a psycho nut job Trump is and is having trouble dealing with his emotions.  Maybe go read something from one of your batshit crazy right wing whack job websites - that will make you feel better.


I am all read up today, but I will share it with you, as always.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You ooze Jealousy and Envy Daily.....*
> 
> *Get a towel.*


Why does Trump need to rip people off? Trump U., the way he stiffs contractors and his legal reps. Why has he been married so many times and has to get foreigners to find someone who will marry him? Why was Trump an absentee farther? Why will Trump never say anything bad about Putin? How did Trump manage going belly up running casinos? Why are people always suing him? Why are some buildings striping the Trump name? Why is Trump trying to get 20 mil from someone he says he doesn't even know, although there are pictures of them together, a porn star and stripper? Why was Trump messing around with Stormy while his wife was recovering from child birth and nursing their newborn child? Why are the double digit sexually assault accusations simply ignored by the so-called Evangelical leaders that support Trump? Why does Trump constantly lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does Trump need to rip people off? Trump U., the way he stiffs contractors and his legal reps. Why has he been married so many times and has to get foreigners to find someone who will marry him? Why was Trump an absentee farther? Why will Trump never say anything bad about Putin? How did Trump manage going belly up running casinos? Why are people always suing him? Why are some buildings striping the Trump name? Why is Trump trying to get 20 mil from someone he says he doesn't even know, although there are pictures of them together, a porn star and stripper? Why was Trump messing around with Stormy while his wife was recovering from child birth and nursing their newborn child? Why are the double digit sexually assault accusations simply ignored by the so-called Evangelical leaders that support Trump? Why does Trump constantly lie?


All good questions.  Sounds like you people should have an easy time beating


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

In 2020?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All good questions.  Sounds like you people should have an easy time beating


Not while you people ignore all that or even applaud him because of it, and not to even mention his constant waffling, telling each room what it wants to here . . . but we already knew that, we, not ye.


----------



## Booter (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have genuine concern for booty, I love booty.


Is that a quote from Trump in his Access Hollywood video?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not while you people ignore all that or even applaud him because of it, and not to even mention his constant waffling, telling each room what it wants to here . . . but we already knew that, we, not ye.


you people spit nails.  Youʻll figure it out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not while you people ignore all that or even applaud him because of it, and not to even mention his constant waffling, telling each room what it wants to here . . . but we already knew that, we, not ye.


You people?
You mean stupid fucking deplorable racist, nazi, lying, homophobic, gun toting, Bible Reading, capitalist Republicans?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You people?
> You mean stupid fucking deplorable racist, nazi, lying, homophobic, gun toting, Bible Reading, capitalist Republicans?


Those people are even trying to steal "you people" from us people.
If they pretend to be us people, its the only way those people can win elections.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people are even trying to steal "you people" from us people.
> If they pretend to be us people, its the only way those people can win elections.


Through Facebook with help from abroad?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does Trump need to rip people off? Trump U., the way he stiffs contractors and his legal reps. Why has he been married so many times and has to get foreigners to find someone who will marry him? Why was Trump an absentee farther? Why will Trump never say anything bad about Putin? How did Trump manage going belly up running casinos? Why are people always suing him? Why are some buildings striping the Trump name? Why is Trump trying to get 20 mil from someone he says he doesn't even know, although there are pictures of them together, a porn star and stripper? Why was Trump messing around with Stormy while his wife was recovering from child birth and nursing their newborn child? Why are the double digit sexually assault accusations simply ignored by the so-called Evangelical leaders that support Trump? Why does Trump constantly lie?


That's a lot, did you tell the justice department?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Is that a quote from Trump in his Access Hollywood video?


What video?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not while you people ignore all that or even applaud him because of it, and not to even mention his constant waffling, telling each room what it wants to here . . . but we already knew that, we, not ye.


You mean we the people, you people are the ones with your finger on the ignore button, right husker? Right wez? Right Mr fake attorney?
Just a bunch of lying fucks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean we the people, you people are the ones with your finger on the ignore button, right husker? Right wez? Right Mr fake attorney?
> Just a bunch of lying fucks.


You sound upset, long days of being a complete hypocrite got you down? Backing a flawed ideology can have that effect on people . . . maybe try a dose of reality?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sound upset, long days of being a complete hypocrite got you down? Backing a flawed ideology can have that effect on people . . . maybe try a dose of reality?


You got that wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Report: Democrat Rep. Suggests Taking Up Arms Against President Trump
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/2nd-amendment/2018/03/19/report-democrat-rep-suggests-taking-up-arms-against-president-trump/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj--NSR7frZAhUm7oMKHbH4BQ4QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2e7K8yyLezSHm_9G3aqou2


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got that wrong.


You'll be ok just keep breathing . . . you just got too big of a dose of reality, nutters like you have bad trips on that stuff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Democrat Rep. Suggests Taking Up Arms Against President Trump
> 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/2nd-amendment/2018/03/19/report-democrat-rep-suggests-taking-up-arms-against-president-trump/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj--NSR7frZAhUm7oMKHbH4BQ4QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2e7K8yyLezSHm_9G3aqou2


Guns baaaaaaaaaaaaaddd. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

FEDS PROBE FACEBOOK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

I am starting to feel bad for Baron,





What a pig she is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

As for Trump? “When it comes to cheating, he’s an 11 on a scale of one to 10,” Reilly said.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/does-donald-trump-cheat-at-golf-a-washington-post-investigation/2015/09/02/f8a940b2-50c4-11e5-9812-92d5948a40f8_story.html?utm_term=.04d7feb06829


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You people?
> You mean stupid fucking deplorable racist, nazi, lying, homophobic, gun toting, Bible Reading, capitalist Republicans?


No really capitalists. Their southern states stronghold relies more on federal government beneficence than any other region and is poor as fuck. All republicans down there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

John Brennan: Deep State Political Hack
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
John Brennan, like Clapper, McCabe, and Comey, is a liar for whom ideological goals overrule political morality and personal honor. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/john_brennan__deep_state_political_hack.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

McCabe gets fired for lying, and the press thinks the problem is Trump?
MARCH 20, 2018
The Wall Street Journal gets it completely backwards as it clutches its pearls about President Trump's tweets.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/mccabe_gets_fired_for_lying_and_the_press_thinks_the_problem_is_trump.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

The other day it was a retired 4-star general, and now this?

http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/20/media/fox-news-ralph-peters-propaganda-machine/index.html


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The other day it was a retired 4-star general, and now this?
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/20/media/fox-news-ralph-peters-propaganda-machine/index.html


Hard to stomach the avalanche of lies coming from that network...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Hard to stomach the avalanche of lies coming from that network...


Hypocrite.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The other day it was a retired 4-star general, and now this?
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/20/media/fox-news-ralph-peters-propaganda-machine/index.html


Shocking... Fox News is a right wing news organization? Next you're going to tell me that  CNN hates Trump and is a voice for the DNC and nutters alike.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Hard to stomach the avalanche of lies coming from that network...


CNN?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No really capitalists. Their southern states stronghold relies more on federal government beneficence than any other region and is poor as fuck. All republicans down there.


Well Xav... there are maker states, and there are taker states.  And let ya'll figure out which California is, given that it's the world's 5th biggest economy.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN?


Have there been any four star Generals who recently quit over at CNN?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have there been any four star Generals who recently quit over at CNN?


This guy who quit was a Lt. Colonel. The 4-star general was Barry McCaffrey at NBC who basically called Trump a “clear and present danger” the other day.
I hope this #winning for Trump lasts through the mid-terms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have there been any four star Generals who recently quit over at CNN?


No, just questioning if he really believes the fake news network.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This guy who quit was a Lt. Colonel. The 4-star general was Barry McCaffrey at NBC who basically called Trump a “clear and present danger” the other day.
> I hope this #winning for Trump lasts through the mid-terms.


PTSD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well Xav... there are maker states, and there are taker states.  And let ya'll figure out which California is, given that it's the world's 5th biggest economy.


....and they still can't pay their bills.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well Xav... there are maker states, and there are taker states.  And let ya'll figure out which California is, given that it's the world's 5th biggest economy.


http://www.politifact.com/california/statements/2017/jan/20/chad-mayes/true-california-has-nations-highest-poverty-rate-w/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> http://www.politifact.com/california/statements/2017/jan/20/chad-mayes/true-california-has-nations-highest-poverty-rate-w/


I bet we do have a homeless problem seeings how conservative America has cut off benefits and by default shipped their problems to us.  Sit down and talk with a homeless person from time to time.  Think you'll find a lot of them aren't Californians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

PRINCE CHARMING: TRUMP MEETS SAUDI HEIR AS TIES FLOURISH...


tenacious said:


> I bet we do have a homeless problem seeings how conservative America has cut off benefits and by default shipped their problems to us.  Sit down and talk with a homeless person from time to time.  Think you'll find a lot of them aren't Californians.


Sit down and talk to an Illegal alien criminal, none of them are Californians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Trump is gonna fuck this up.
Swamp Fights Back: Omnibus Bill Blocks Penalties for Illegal-Immigrant ‘Sanctuary Cities’


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I bet we do have a homeless problem seeings how conservative America has cut off benefits and by default shipped their problems to us.  Sit down and talk with a homeless person from time to time.  Think you'll find a lot of them aren't Californians.


Homeless?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Shocking... Fox News is a right wing news organization? Next you're going to tell me that  CNN hates Trump and is a voice for the DNC and nutters alike.


Talk to their military analyst, the ex-Lt. Colonel who quit and accused them of existing solely to wind up people like you for profit.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Talk to their military analyst, the ex-Lt. Colonel who quit and accused them of existing solely to wind up people like you for profit.


What a hypocrite...as if your beloved news organizations aren't out for profits or feeding their base. Cmon Juan you sound silly.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a hypocrite...as if your beloved news organizations aren't out for profits or feeding their base. Cmon Juan you sound silly.


q.e.d.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Does James Comey ever tell the truth? - 3/21/18 March 21, 2018Andrew McCabe's firing reveals yet another lie told by former FBI director James Comey. He's told so many that he seems to be unfamiliar with the truth. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*Fed Hikes Rates...** 
*
*Raises GDP forecast...*


----------



## Booter (Mar 21, 2018)

*Contributor Lt. Col. Ralph Peters blasts Fox News as a ‘propaganda machine’ in his parting email
*
Peters wrote an email to colleagues that didn’t manage to stay within the confines of the organization:
“In my view, Fox has degenerated from providing a legitimate and much-needed outlet for conservative voices to a mere propaganda machine for a destructive and ethically ruinous administration. When prime-time hosts — who have never served our country in any capacity — dismiss facts and empirical reality to launch profoundly dishonest assaults on the FBI, the Justice Department, the courts, the intelligence community (in which I served) and, not least, a model public servant and genuine war hero such as [special counsel Robert S. Mueller III] — all the while scaremongering with lurid warnings of ‘deep-state’ machinations — I cannot be part of the same organization, even at a remove. To me, Fox News is now wittingly harming our system of government for profit.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-wemple/wp/2018/03/20/contributor-lt-col-ralph-peters-blasts-fox-news-as-a-propaganda-machine-in-his-parting-email/?utm_term=.15acc2322923

Here you go nutters you have another military man that you can start bashing.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Contributor Lt. Col. Ralph Peters blasts Fox News as a ‘propaganda machine’ in his parting email
> *
> Peters wrote an email to colleagues that didn’t manage to stay within the confines of the organization:
> “In my view, Fox has degenerated from providing a legitimate and much-needed outlet for conservative voices to a mere propaganda machine for a destructive and ethically ruinous administration. When prime-time hosts — who have never served our country in any capacity — dismiss facts and empirical reality to launch profoundly dishonest assaults on the FBI, the Justice Department, the courts, the intelligence community (in which I served) and, not least, a model public servant and genuine war hero such as [special counsel Robert S. Mueller III] — all the while scaremongering with lurid warnings of ‘deep-state’ machinations — I cannot be part of the same organization, even at a remove. To me, Fox News is now wittingly harming our system of government for profit.”
> ...


Old news... discussed on this thread already. Scroll up a few.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

STRANGE

*Anybody recall the media looking at Gina McCarthy’s travel expenses?*
Jazz ShawPosted at 4:31 pm on March 21, 2018







The media has certainly been interested in the travel costs associated with EPA Administrator Scott Pruitt, his staff and security team. Just yesterday the Washington Post ran a breathless article titled, _Travel costs for EPA chief’s security detail topped $30,000 on Italy trip_. There’s nothing wrong with the media keeping tabs on expenditures by government officials, of course. We want someone looking out for the taxpayer’s dime. Of course, we would expect that the coverage be somewhat fair and balanced.

See Also: Wray on McCabe: I’m adamant about keeping politics out of personnel moves

In the WaPo article, they made the “Italy trip” sound like some sort of sightseeing tour. In reality, Pruitt and his staff were attending the G7 summit, but did visit the Vatican, which the Washington Post found absolutely scandalous. But still, the cost of such things should be made available to the public, right? Oddly enough, though, it wasn’t that long ago that somebody else held the same position as Pruitt. (A couple of somebodys actually.) I don’t seem to recall this level of interest, even though Gina McCarthy and Lisa Jackson both did quite a bit of globetrotting on the taxpayer’s dime. Let’s take a short trip down memory lane and see how the two administrations stack up, shall we?

TRENDING:
*Anybody recall the media looking at Gina McCarthy's travel expenses? *
In 2017, Scott Pruitt and his security detail went on two overseas trips. On the G7 trip, they spent $84,000. On a separate trip to Morocco they spent $40,000. Whether or not that bill for two trips all year is excessive can remain in the eye of the beholder. But before you decide, let’s first look at how Gina McCarthy and her security detail did during the Obama administration.

In 2016, Team McCarthy made three trips spending the following amounts:
$68,382 to travel to Ghana
$45,139 to travel to Peru
$74,737 to travel to Tokyo

They were a bit more busy in 2015 it seems. McCarthy and the security team racked up the following bills:
$41,320 to travel to Paris
$90,367 to travel to Dubai
$67,702 to travel to Tokyo
_*$56,192 to travel to Italy*_

We need to pause and include a side note about that last entry. When McCarthy went on her own “Italy trip” where do you think she visited? Oh, that’s right.. *it was the Vatican*. Of course she was there to “discuss climate change” so I’m sure everyone’s cool with that.

Moving on, Gina McCarthy and her security detail hit the road a bit in 2014 as well.
$62,246 to travel to Vancouver (Seriously? It costs that much to go to _Canada_?)
$68,267 to travel to Vietnam

McCarthy and company only took one trip in 2013, spending $55,384 to travel to China.

Before McCarthy there was Lisa Jackson who also answered the beckoning call of the road on occasion. Let’s see how she and her security detail did.

2012: $64,963 to travel to Israel.
2011: $59,950 to travel to Rio De Janeiro.
2011: $51,435 to travel to Montreal.
2011: $155,763 to travel to China. (No, that wasn’t a typo. That was more than $155K for a single trip.)

Scouring the pages of the usual mainstream media outlets, I’m simply failing to find any sort of outraged pieces about how much all those trips cost or asking why there was a need for security details to accompany the EPA chiefs. But ever since Donald Trump came to town it appears to be a subject of keen interest. It almost seems as if there’s some deeper, hidden meaning here but I just can’t put my finger on it.

Reached for comment on these figures and the apparent disparity in media coverage, the EPA offered this:

The double-standard couldn’t be more clear: under Barack Obama’s EPA the media chose not to report on expenditures to protect the EPA Administrator for international travel or the costs of their trips, but under the Trump Administration the costs to protect our government officials is somehow scandalous.

– EPA spokesman, Jahan Wilcox

Funny old world, isn’t it


----------



## Booter (Mar 21, 2018)

*Why Has Fox News Analyst Lt. Col. Ralph Peters Left the ‘Propaganda Machine’?
*
The retired lieutenant colonel accused Fox of "wittingly harming our system of government for profit" and "assaulting our constitutional order and the rule of law, while fostering corrosive and unjustified paranoia among viewers." 

"As a Russia analyst for many years, it also has appalled me that hosts who made their reputations as super-patriots and who, justifiably, savaged President Obama for his duplicitous folly with Putin, now advance Putin's agenda by making light of Russian penetration of our elections and the Trump campaign," Peters wrote in his email. 

"Despite increasingly pathetic denials, it turns out that the 'nothing-burger' has been covered with Russian dressing all along," he added.

The longtime analyst added that "as an intelligence professional, I can tell you that the Steele dossier rings true," referring to the series of memos written by British former intelligence officer Christopher Steele containing allegations of misconduct and collusion between the Trump campaign team and Russia before and during the 2016 U.S. presidential election. 

"That's how the Russians do things," Peters wrote. "The result is that we have an American president who is terrified of his counterpart in Moscow."

http://www.newsweek.com/why-has-fox-news-analyst-lt-col-ralph-peters-left-propaganda-machine-854566

Why do Fox News watching morons hate America so much - wake the fuck up idiots!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

He pisses me off sometimes too, but then there is this,
*Trump cuts refugee entries 77%...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Why Has Fox News Analyst Lt. Col. Ralph Peters Left the ‘Propaganda Machine’?
> *
> The retired lieutenant colonel accused Fox of "wittingly harming our system of government for profit" and "assaulting our constitutional order and the rule of law, while fostering corrosive and unjustified paranoia among viewers."
> 
> ...


You Ok?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a hypocrite...as if your beloved news organizations aren't out for profits or feeding their base. Cmon Juan you sound silly.


Keep trying for that equivalency. Not working.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Keep trying for that equivalency. Not working.


I sure am with responses like that. Best you could do?... probably.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*COOL, How Can You Not Love This?*

 
Energy





   NATIONAL HARBOR, MD - MARCH 7, 2014: Texas Governor Rick Perry speaks at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC). Editorial credit: Christopher Halloran / Shutterstock.com)  
*Rick Perry Stops Uranium Sales After Lawmakers Hold Up DOE Nominee*






Tim Pearce
Energy Reporter


1:13 PM 03/21/2018



Energy Secretary Rick Perry is placing the Department of Energy’s (DOE) uranium sales on hold for the rest of the year after a lawmaker held up a DOE nominee over the practice.

During a Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee hearing Tuesday on the DOE’s 2019 budget, Perry told GOP Sen. John Barrasso of Wyoming the DOE would stop selling uranium for the rest of the year and possibly longer, The Washington Examiner reported.

Barrasso has blocked the Senate from confirming Anne White as the DOE assistant secretary for environmental management since January. The Wyoming senator held up White’s nomination to protest the DOE’s process of selling excess government-owned uranium, which has suppressed the domestic uranium industry, especially in Wyoming.

“You were unable to give me a firm commitment to immediately halt these barters, something that [Energy Secretary Rick] Perry has told me he wants to do,” Barrasso told White during her confirmation hearing at the beginning of the year, according to The Hill. “So for this reason, I am unable to support a confirmation at this time and withhold the confirmation until the department ends its practice of bartering excess uranium.”


Barrasso’s office has not indicated whether the senator will lift the hold on White’s confirmation.

If confirmed, White will oversee DOE environmental cleanup operations, which are often financed through the sale of excess uranium.

_Follow Tim Pearce on Twitter_


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Collusion probably no longer an issue. It’s now a straight obstruction of justice case. Guilty but not sufficient to prosecute, is my call (as I said months ago).

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/21/politics/mueller-four-main-areas-questions-trump/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Collusion probably no longer an issue. It’s now a straight obstruction of justice case. Guilty but not sufficient to prosecute, is my call (as I said months ago).
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/21/politics/mueller-four-main-areas-questions-trump/index.html


I wonder if Mueller, a Republican, will reveal what Putin has on Trump or let him keep that private?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

Are you two letting yourselves down easy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Collusion probably no longer an issue. It’s now a straight obstruction of justice case. Guilty but not sufficient to prosecute, is my call (as I said months ago).
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/21/politics/mueller-four-main-areas-questions-trump/index.html


CNN? You are even more stupid than I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you two letting yourselves down easy?


They are trying to change the narrative, 
those cocksuckers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Why Has Fox News Analyst Lt. Col. Ralph Peters Left the ‘Propaganda Machine’?
> *
> The retired lieutenant colonel accused Fox of "wittingly harming our system of government for profit" and "assaulting our constitutional order and the rule of law, while fostering corrosive and unjustified paranoia among viewers."
> 
> ...


He'll wind up at CNN or MSLSD, both known for their unbiased and truthful reporting.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Contributor Lt. Col. Ralph Peters blasts Fox News as a ‘propaganda machine’ in his parting email
> *
> Peters wrote an email to colleagues that didn’t manage to stay within the confines of the organization:
> “In my view, Fox has degenerated from providing a legitimate and much-needed outlet for conservative voices to a mere propaganda machine for a destructive and ethically ruinous administration. When prime-time hosts — who have never served our country in any capacity — dismiss facts and empirical reality to launch profoundly dishonest assaults on the FBI, the Justice Department, the courts, the intelligence community (in which I served) and, not least, a model public servant and genuine war hero such as [special counsel Robert S. Mueller III] — all the while scaremongering with lurid warnings of ‘deep-state’ machinations — I cannot be part of the same organization, even at a remove. To me, Fox News is now wittingly harming our system of government for profit.”
> ...



Would have been better if he would have given his resignation on air like Howard Beale in Network...  but still hard not to respect the hell out of this guy. 

Although how anyone could be surprised that Fox New (where the two major shareholders are by a Billionaire who lives in Australia, and a Saudi Prince who was recently arrested for corruption) doesn't really give a hoot about 'merica... is a mystery to me.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN? You are even more stupid than I thought.


Read about Mueller’s line of questioning on Fox then. Facts is facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN? You are even more stupid than I thought.


Is CNN not apart of the Trump cable TV network?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Would have been better if he would have given his resignation on air like Howard Beale in Network...  but still hard not to respect the hell out of this guy.
> 
> Although how anyone could be surprised that Fox New (where the two major shareholders are by a Billionaire who lives in Australia, and a Saudi Prince who was recently arrested for corruption) doesn't really give a hoot about 'merica... is a mystery to me.


Imagine that, foreigners riling up the pitchfork constituency for fun and profit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Collusion probably no longer an issue. It’s now a straight obstruction of justice case. Guilty but not sufficient to prosecute, is my call (as I said months ago).
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/21/politics/mueller-four-main-areas-questions-trump/index.html


No longer an issue? How about never was, douche.
You can't be this stupid. Can you?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No longer an issue? How about never was, douche.
> You can't be this stupid. Can you?


It clearly was, which was why Trump was so scared. As Trey Gowdy said, if he's not guilty, why doesn't he act like he's not guilty? Why do you think he obstructed the investigation?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It clearly was, which was why Trump was so scared. As Trey Gowdy said, if he's not guilty, why doesn't he act like he's not guilty? Why do you think he obstructed the investigation?


No collusion, let's try obstruction....hmmmm & there's always the sex with a porn star...

Clear as mud counselor.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No collusion, let's try obstruction....hmmmm & there's always the sex with a porn star...
> 
> Clear as mud counselor.


Exactly. As soon as he fired Comey, obstruction was on the table as the low-hanging fruit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Exactly. As soon as he fired Comey, obstruction was on the table as the low-hanging fruit.


Bullshit....that's just more wishful thinking counselor.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit....that's just more wishful thinking counselor.


Sure it is. There's no investigation. Nothing is happening at all. I don't know why Mueller is questioning people or why Trey Gowdy said that. Are you happy now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is CNN not apart of the Trump cable TV network?


Yes, what else do they have to talk about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It clearly was, which was why Trump was so scared. As Trey Gowdy said, if he's not guilty, why doesn't he act like he's not guilty? Why do you think he obstructed the investigation?


What do you mean it was, how does that even work? So, you are saying they were lying all along? The dossier was a bunch of lies?
Unlike your sex life, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Exactly. As soon as he fired Comey, obstruction was on the table as the low-hanging fruit.


Who is lying, Comey or McCabe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sure it is. There's no investigation. Nothing is happening at all. I don't know why Mueller is questioning people or why Trey Gowdy said that. Are you happy now?


Would you trust the dick in charge of the Benghazi investigation that let the cunt off the hook?
Would you trust a guy with a haircut like that?
Would you trust that inbreed?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you trust the dick in charge of the Benghazi investigation that let the cunt off the hook?
> Would you trust a guy with a haircut like that?
> Would you trust that inbreed?


And this Princeton-educated Marine who has served for Dems and Republicans and is a Republican is a big phony on a witch hunt.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Mueller


----------



## Booter (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He'll wind up at CNN or MSLSD, both known for their unbiased and truthful reporting.


Said the Fox News watching un-American Russian loving moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And this Princeton-educated Marine who has served for Dems and Republicans and is a Republican is a big phony on a witch hunt.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Mueller


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*Pelosi Gloats over Omnibus: ‘Democrats Won’…*
by Joel B. Pollak1777

*…Specific Clause Barring Wall Funds*
by Charlie Spiering


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Freedom Caucus: Just Say No to Omnibus Spending Bill
Alex Nitzberg


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit....that's just more wishful thinking counselor.


Did you hear that Trump’s lead counsel quit today? Does that mean the investigation is over? You seem to know a lot, calling bullshit and all the stuff I think I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*Exclusive—Dave Brat: GOP ‘Buckled’ to Dem Demands; Trump Should ‘Veto’ Until We Get Border Wall Funding*
5997 Comments

*Republicans’ Omnibus Bill: More Background Check Gun Laws, No Concealed Carry Reciprocity…*
77 Comments
*Gohmert: ‘This Is Really Tragic,’ ‘a Rather Dark Day’*
681 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Exclusive—Dave Brat: GOP ‘Buckled’ to Dem Demands; Trump Should ‘Veto’ Until We Get Border Wall Funding*
> 5997 Comments
> 
> *Republicans’ Omnibus Bill: More Background Check Gun Laws, No Concealed Carry Reciprocity…*
> ...


They’re learning. You’ve already buckled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wait, What? Andrew McCabe Launched an FBI Investigation Into Sessions Because Dems Asked Him To?

Katie Pavlich


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wait, What? Andrew McCabe Launched an FBI Investigation Into Sessions Because Dems Asked Him To?
> 
> Katie Pavlich


Wow. This was where Sessions denied knowing Trump’s team was meeting with Russians and then he got popped and later said he “forgot” knowing about Papadopolous and the Russians? So you mean that investigation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They’re learning. You’ve already buckled.


You may be right, where is the best place to have my nuts cut off and my brain removed so I can become a democrat?


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right, where is the best place to have my nuts cut off... so I can become a democrat?


Luckily you won't feel it as your brain and heart were already removed when you became a Republican.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right, where is the best place to have my nuts cut off and my brain removed so I can become a democrat?


Why ask me? You’re the doctor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Why ask me? You’re the doctor.


That's funny, but I still don't like you.


----------



## Booter (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Did you hear that Trump’s lead counsel quit today? Does that mean the investigation is over? You seem to know a lot, calling bullshit and all the stuff I think I know.


The Trump crazy train chugs along.
Trumps tweet on March 11:
The Failing New York Times purposely wrote a false story stating that I am unhappy with my legal team on the Russia case and am going to add another lawyer to help out. Wrong. I am VERY happy with my lawyers, John Dowd, Ty Cobb and Jay Sekulow. They are doing a great job and.....

It sucks because I had John Dowd in my final four!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

I gues 


xav10 said:


> Why ask me? You’re the doctor.


Thanks and I guess if I were you I might not like me either. Shattering all your illusions and crushing the underlying basis for all your beliefs in public.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I gues
> 
> Thanks and I guess if I were you I might not like me either. Shattering all your illusions and crushing the underlying basis for all your beliefs in public.


If you were me I would shoot myself. Twice.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you were me I would shoot myself. Twice.


Speaking of which, did you hear about that fuckstick GOP candidate for Secretary of State and his “gun humor?” 
Classy bunch, you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Speaking of which, did you hear about that fuckstick GOP candidate for Secretary of State and his “gun humor?”
> Classy bunch, you people.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.courier-journal.com/amp/441812002


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.courier-journal.com/amp/441812002


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, what else do they have to talk about?


When there is an orange baboon throwing crap all over the American landscape with one hand while giving Putin a virtual hand job with the other it garners attention . . . you know, that thing you seem to long for?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Luckily you won't feel it as your brain and heart were already removed when you became a Republican.


I have nothing against Republicans, as they are a dying/almost extinct breed, it's those that side against America and American values that bother me. Some people can't help themselves as they aren't informed enough to know any better . . . then there are those who just want to troll and don't have any real backbone, beliefs or core ideology, a group well represented in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have nothing against Republicans, as they are a dying/almost extinct breed, it's those that side against America and American values that bother me. Some people can't help themselves as they aren't informed enough to know any better . . . then there are those who just want to troll and don't have any real backbone, beliefs or core ideology, a group well represented in here.


Yes, a dying breed, as in President Hillary Clinton?
You are a dumb ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When there is an orange baboon throwing crap all over the American landscape with one hand while giving Putin a virtual hand job with the other it garners attention . . . you know, that thing you seem to long for?


Orange baboon...is that like a black chimp running around apologizing to the Arab world while giving Putin the same hand job you think he's getting now ?
What a dick wad you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


She has the perfect stance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's funny, but I still don't like you.


It's obvious you don't even like yourself.


----------



## Booter (Mar 22, 2018)

"The key difference from Obama was (Trump’s) unwillingness to take the meddling issue head on," said Stephen Sestanovich, a senior fellow for Russian and Eurasian studies at the Council on Foreign Relations.

As we’ve noted in previous fact-checks, the Obama administration took actions before and after Election Day. Prior to the election, the Obama administration publicly named the Russian government as the culprit, confronted Russian President Vladimir Putin in person, and worked to secure U.S. election infrastructure — all while intelligence agencies investigated the issue.

But the Obama administration’s most significant retaliatory measure against Russia came after Trump’s electoral win.

On Dec. 29, 2016, Obama ordered 35 Russian diplomats and suspected intelligence agents to leave the United States, and he also imposed narrow sanctions on some Russian individuals and organizations.

Trump, on the other hand, has cast doubt on Russia’s election meddling and repeated Putin’s denials of his government’s involvement. 

"The Trump administration has repeatedly tried to undermine the credibility of the FBI and intelligence agencies in their investigation and assessment of the threat to the integrity of U.S. elections by Russian operatives," said Yoshiko Herrera, a political science professor at the University of Wisconsin-Madison.

While some experts noted that Trump signed a law calling for new sanctions against Russia in response to its interference with the election, they added that the legislation was hardly the product of Trump’s hardline advocacy. Congress largely passed the bill — with veto-proof majorities — in response to Trump’s downplaying of the meddling question and his seeming interest in lifting sanctions against Russia, Sestanovich said.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2018/feb/20/donald-trump/has-donald-trump-been-much-tougher-russia-barack-o/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's obvious you don't even like yourself.


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> "The key difference from Obama was (Trump’s) unwillingness to take the meddling issue head on," said Stephen Sestanovich, a senior fellow for Russian and Eurasian studies at the Council on Foreign Relations.
> 
> As we’ve noted in previous fact-checks, the Obama administration took actions before and after Election Day. Prior to the election, the Obama administration publicly named the Russian government as the culprit, confronted Russian President Vladimir Putin in person, and worked to secure U.S. election infrastructure — all while intelligence agencies investigated the issue.
> 
> ...


Cut it out.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

So today the stock market loses 724 points on the lame president’s announcement of a trade war with China and yet another leading member of his administration is out. He just keeps winning, right nutters?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So today the stock market loses 724 points on the lame president’s announcement of a trade war with China and yet another leading member of his administration is out. He just keeps winning, right nutters?


Maybe, but are you sure it is not this spending bill?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but are you sure it is not this spending bill?


Yup.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but are you sure it is not this spending bill?


Government closing down for the weekend......again.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but are you sure it is not this spending bill?


Of course I’m speaking in terms of what people who understand the stock market and economics know. You don’t believe in people who are educated as we have seen. So you might choose to believe anything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course I’m speaking in terms of what people who understand the stock market and economics know. You don’t believe in people who are educated as we have seen. So you might choose to believe anything.


Educated people have been at the helm of the last 8 financial crisis.  Just ask any of the financial gurus in here who thought 5 years of QE was a good idea while current deficits are a bad thing.  Where do they get you people from?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Educated people have been at the helm of the last 8 financial crisis.  Just ask any of the financial gurus in here who thought 5 years of QE was a good idea while current deficits are a bad thing.  Where do they get you people from?


Huge breakthrough! Wrong as always but finally an answer on topic, because we are finally actually discussing the price of tea in China. Congrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course I’m speaking in terms of what people who understand the stock market and economics know. You don’t believe in people who are educated as we have seen. So you might choose to believe anything.


So, I shouldn't believe you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Huge breakthrough! Wrong as always but finally an answer on topic, because we are finally actually discussing the price of tea in China. Congrats.


Damn Chinks and their tea.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Funny how X10 uses the term trade war without any thought as to what it really means.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm so happy Bolton is back. Here I was afraid we wouldn't have a real, all-out disasterous war until after the mid-terms.

Thank goodness we've cleared that up. And look - Mexico is gonna have to pay for the wall after all, cause the omnibus ain't.

Wow, Don the Con is pulling a bigger con than even I thought he was capable of, and I know his act pretty up-close and personal. Amazeballs.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2018)

"Are you sure it is not this spending bill" is exactly what you'd hear from a sterno-drinker in front of Standard brands, btw.

Are you sure this rain is due to the clouds and not due to reruns of Gilligans Island on TBS?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how X10 uses the term trade war without any thought as to what it really means.


You are gonna need to explain it to professor x, he ain't gonna like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Are you sure it is not this spending bill" is exactly what you'd hear from a sterno-drinker in front of Standard brands, btw.
> 
> Are you sure this rain is due to the clouds and not due to reruns of Gilligans Island on TBS?


Where have you been and why did you account get suspended?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Are you sure it is not this spending bill" is exactly what you'd hear from a sterno-drinker in front of Standard brands, btw.
> 
> Are you sure this rain is due to the clouds and not due to reruns of Gilligans Island on TBS?


Okay Bernanke.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are gonna need to explain it to professor x, he ain't gonna like it.


Assuming he understands it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm so happy Bolton is back. Here I was afraid we wouldn't have a real, all-out disasterous war until after the mid-terms.
> 
> Thank goodness we've cleared that up. And look - Mexico is gonna have to pay for the wall after all, cause the omnibus ain't.
> 
> Wow, Don the Con is pulling a bigger con than even I thought he was capable of, and I know his act pretty up-close and personal. Amazeballs.


Yawn.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where have you been and why did you account get suspended?


Too much sterno old man...  Don't. Drink. Sterno.

I just been working for a living. Haven' t needed my garage painted or any junk moved, that's why I haven't been by Standard Brands in a while, Racist Joe, but I'll come by again soon. I think I'm buying a small 4 plex in Covina. Maybe I'll let you tape the garage in exchange for some bath salts.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay Bernanke.


Yeah, cause increased spending always crashes the market... Ok Maynard. You go with that one. See how it plays.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Oh Little Joey Shitstain is just now figuring out what a psycho nut job Trump is and is having trouble dealing with his emotions.  Maybe go read something from one of your batshit crazy right wing whack job websites - that will make you feel better.


*Easy there Blue Butt Blowhard, we know when you get excited you shit your*
*pants....but please don't project the end results on someones forum name.*

*By the way.....what did Jimmy Kimmel do with Stormy Daniels back stage after *
*their on screen banter.....was it Apolitical ?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, cause increased spending always crashes the market...


Maynard believed that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have genuine concern for booty, I love booty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Too much sterno old man...  Don't. Drink. Sterno.
> 
> I just been working for a living. Haven' t needed my garage painted or any junk moved, that's why I haven't been by Standard Brands in a while, Racist Joe, but I'll come by again soon. I think I'm buying a small 4 plex in Covina. Maybe I'll let you tape the garage in exchange for some bath salts.


So, why was your account erased?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 181541, member: 1707"

Why does Trump need to rip people off ? 
*Does he need to ?*
Trump U., the way he stiffs contractors and his legal reps. 
*You sure he's stiffing ?*
Why has he been married so many times and has to get foreigners to find someone who will marry him?
*Because he can.*
Why was Trump an absentee farther? 
*Was he ?*
Why will Trump never say anything bad about Putin? 
*That's just not True.*
How did Trump manage going belly up running casinos? 
*Things happen don't they ! *
Why are people always suing him? 
*Because they can !*
Why are some buildings striping the Trump name? 
*Because they can !*
Why is Trump trying to get 20 mil from someone he says he doesn't even know, although there are pictures of them together, a porn star and stripper? 
*Because she broke a contract.*
Why was Trump messing around with Stormy while his wife was recovering from child birth and nursing their newborn child? 
*Was he, do you have proof of that ?*
Why are the double digit sexually assault accusations simply ignored by the so-called Evangelical leaders that support Trump? 
*Do they ?*
Why does Trump constantly lie?
*Your sources LIE !*

/QUOTE



*You ooze Jealousy and Envy more so than ever before !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Liberals Panic over John Bolton Appointment as National Security Advisor
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/22/liberals-panic-john-bolton-appointment-national-security-advisor/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiev7-Av4HaAhWHrlQKHbQyCD0QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2H1_acEYc5McPz0nl5TWrw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Bolton In, McMaster Out: Trump Announces John Bolton as Next National Security Advisor
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/22/bolton-in-mcmaster-out-trump-announces-john-bolton-as-next-national-security-advisor/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiev7-Av4HaAhWHrlQKHbQyCD0QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw03qM9HDFnmgkfRJBlZ9_XC&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maynard believed that?


No one believes that, except Racist sterno drinkers hanging out at the paint store, huffing.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, why was your account erased?


My accounts still there in all it's brilliance and glory. Dropping science before the 2016 crash... 

Maybe you're seeing pink bunnies too? Don't. Drink. The. Sterno.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No one believes that, except Racist sterno drinkers hanging out at the paint store, huffing.


So if no one believes that, what causes increased spending?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

TRUMP THREATENS TO VETO SPENDING BILL


----------



## Booter (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TRUMP THREATENS TO VETO SPENDING BILL


Which means he is going to sign it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Which means he is going to sign it.


That would be a bad thing, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm done.

SIGNS SPENDING BILL
_NEVER AGAIN!_


----------



## Booter (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That would be a bad thing, don't you think?


It like a New York liberal is in the White House!


----------



## Booter (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm listening to Trump's singing speech.  He is a babbling fool that clearly has no command of the issues.  Although I am watching on CNN so maybe that is why he sounds like such an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> It like a New York liberal is in the White House!


Except for the consumer tax taking the place of the income tax.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> I'm listening to Trump's singing speech.  He is a babbling fool that clearly has no command of the issues.  Although I am watching on CNN so maybe that is why he sounds like such an idiot.


At least you 2 have something in common.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm done.
> 
> SIGNS SPENDING BILL
> _NEVER AGAIN!_


This is going to bite him and the republicans in the ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is going to bite him and the republicans in the ass.


Midterms right around the corner.

Congress Gives Self Bonus!
Planned Parenthood Gets $500 Million...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Midterms right around the corner.
> 
> Congress Gives Self Bonus!
> Planned Parenthood Gets $500 Million...


Did somebody say collusion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

'PRESIDENT SCHUMER!' -- Ann Coulter Is Furious With Trump Over Omnibus 
Politics | Justin Caruso


'you’ll be impeached'


----------



## Booter (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you 2 have something in common.


Said the idiot who is in here 24/7 sucking Trump's dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Said the idiot who is in here 24/7 sucking Trump's dick.


You ok booty? In case you need things spelled out, the babbling and clueless part is what I am talking about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Midterms right around the corner.
> 
> Congress Gives Self Bonus!
> Planned Parenthood Gets $500 Million...


Not smart.
Sad.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So if no one believes that, what causes increased spending?


Not a falling stock market... 

I think perhaps you don't understand the question, sir.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Not a falling stock market...
> 
> I think perhaps you don't understand the question, sir.


Is that why you didnʻt answer my question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that why you didnʻt answer my question?


Answer a question? Have you ever done that in here, in earnest?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answer a question? Have you ever done that in here, in earnest?


STFU, dumbass.
All you do is throw shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answer a question? Have you ever done that in here, in earnest?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> STFU, dumbass.
> All you do is throw shit.


Itʻs just his way.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that why you didnʻt answer my question?


You can't even follow the coversation.

Racist Joe wanted to know if the current stock market drop was due to spending bill rather than threat of trade war with China?

What say you, oh wize man of the west?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

TheBlaze

John Bolton expected to clean house: FIRE ‘dozens’ of WH officials for leaking info to media
46 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/john-bolton-expected-to-clean-house-fire-dozens-of-wh-officials-for-leaking-info-to-media/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiW7PfXiYXaAhXD24MKHQucAdoQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3HDt3x5q20Kn6K-GZbvEez&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You can't even follow the coversation.
> 
> Racist Joe wanted to know if the current stock market drop was due to spending bill rather than threat of trade war with China?
> 
> What say you, oh wize man of the west?


Again, what causes increased spending?  And do you know why itʻs called a trade war?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, what causes increased spending?  And do you know why itʻs called a trade war?


Why do you persist in asking inane questions that make you look like a goofball?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you persist in asking inane questions that make you look like a goofball?


Because I hope that with all the worlds greatest minds gathered in one place, there's at least one of you people that can tell me what causes increased spending and why it's called a trade war.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Can Trump win back his base after signing the abominable spending bill?
MARCH 24, 2018
Is revenge against Trump worth handing Congress to the Democrats?  Would it be so satisfying to see Trump impeached and therefore punished for allowin...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/can_trump_win_back_his_base_after_signing_the_abominable_spending_bill.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

What just happened? Trump got rolled.
MARCH 24, 2018
That, or Trump himself is a swamp creature.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/what_just_happened_trump_got_rolled.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: 'In One Generation' U.S. Will Be 'South Africa,' Trump 'Betrayed' Voters with 'Paul Ryan Republicanism'*



_





MANDEL NGAN/AFP/Getty Images
by JOHN BINDER 24 Mar 2018 COMMENTS ↓

*New York Times best-selling author and populist conservative columnist Ann Coulter says the United States will, “in one generation,” become South Africa after President Trump signed off on House Speaker Paul Ryan’s omnibus spending bill that does not include a single provision from the president’s 70-point list of pro-American immigration reforms.*
In an interview with Fox News Radio’s Tom Shillue, Coulter slammed Trump, saying he has “betrayed” his base of supporters by signing the omnibus without it including any border wall funding, increasing the “Catch and Release” program, and not adding any new deportation agents to help deport illegal aliens living in the interior of the country.








“I can’t imagine how it could be any worse,” Coulter said. “There’s zero funding for the wall, and in fact, he’s prevented from putting up even one little inch from those prototypes. No, all he can do is build a little pedestrian fence. Nothing that he’s been looking at. None of the prototypes, totally banned.”

Coulter is referring to a provision in Ryan’s spending bill that specifically bans Trump from using any of the new border wall designs his administration has commissioned, only allowing instead for previously-used fencing barriers to be constructed.

Trump has previously noted how that fencing has not been effective in stopping illegal aliens from pouring across the southern border.

“No, the bill actually prohibits him using any of the prototypes,” Coulter continued. “It states what kind of ‘barrier’ can be used, i.e. one that we’re absolutely sure Mexicans can get across.”

“He can repaint some fences,” Coulter said. “There’s a fence down by the San Diego border and he can repaint that.”

Coulter said that unlike her previous pleas to voters to vote for Republicans over Democrats, when it comes to the 2018 midterm elections “there’s no point.” because GOP and Democrat lawmakers “seem to all agree: They want open borders, cheap labor for the Koch brothers, voters for the Democrats. I think we’ll all be in happy unison for the end of America.”

Trump’s signing of the omnibus that does not provide any reforms to the current legal and illegal immigration system — even though Republican voters say reducing immigration is their top priority — is “Paul Ryan Republicanism,” Coulter said.

“This is it. This is it. In one generation this country is going to be South Africa,” Coulter said. “We had this one chance to save it and we were betrayed.”

As Breitbart News has reported, South Africa has started the process of attempting to take land from the country’s white minority without compensation, a plan supported by radicals and black nationalists. Likewise, in 2017, South Africa saw a surgingdeath toll of white farmers.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

This Iz What Justice Looks Like.

How about BiBi for president?
He is more American than Obama ever was.



*WATCH: Israel Targets Hamas Positions After Gazans Breach Border Fence*



_





JACK GUEZ/AFP/Getty
by BREITBART JERUSALEM 25 Mar 2018 COMMENTS ↓
*JERUSALEM (AFP) – Israeli jets pounded Hamas positions in Gaza overnight after Palestinians staged a cross-border raid into southern Israel, the military said early Sunday.*

“Israel Air Force fighter jets targeted a terror target in a military compound belonging to the Hamas terror organisation in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip,” it said in an English-language statement.

The strike on the enclave’s Islamist rulers came after four Palestinians “carrying bottles filled with flammable material” breached Gaza’s border fence on Saturday evening near the kibbutz of Kissufim, Israeli daily Haaretz reported, citing the army.

There, an army spokeswoman told AFP, they attempted to torch heavy equipment used for work on the frontier barrier.
The machinery was damaged but did not catch fire, and the attackers fled back into Gaza, she said.

No casualties were reported.



צילום ערבי של מחבלי חמאס הערב חוצים את הגדר ובורחים חזרה למאורה שלהם.

Posted by Pub-leak on Saturday, 24 March 2018



“The incident that took place yesterday is one of many severe incidents that have taken place in the security fence area,” the statement said.

Last month there was an uptick in cross-border violence, seen as among the most serious since Israel and Hamas fought a war in 2014 — their third since 2008.

After a bomb wounded four Israeli soldiers inspecting the border fence on February 17, Israel responded by pounding 18 Hamas facilities in two waves of air strikes.

Israeli ground forces also killed two Palestinian teenagers in cross-border fire.

Last Sunday, Israel said it had carried out air strikes against an underground Hamas facility in the Gaza Strip, adding that its ground forces had destroyed a partly-built tunnel that could have been used for attacks on Israel.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

WASHINGTON -- 

President Donald Trump's favorite TV network is increasingly serving as a West Wing casting call, as the president reshapes his administration with camera-ready personalities.

Trump's new national security adviser, John Bolton, is a former U.N. ambassador, a White House veteran — and perhaps most importantly a Fox News channel talking head. Bolton's appointment, rushed out late Thursday, follows Trump's recent effort to recruit Fox guest Joseph diGenova for his legal team.

Bolton went on Fox to discuss his selection and said it had happened so quickly that "I think I'm still a Fox News contributor."

Another recent TV-land addition to the Trump White House is veteran CNBC contributor Larry Kudlow as top economic adviser. Other Fox faces on Trump's team: rising State Department star Heather Nauert, a former Fox News anchor; communications adviser Mercedes Schlapp and Treasury Department spokesman Tony Sayegh. The latter two are both former Fox commentators.

"He's looking for people who are ready to be part of that television White House," said Kendall Phillips, a communication and rhetorical studies professor at Syracuse University. "This is the Fox television presidency all the way up and down."

Trump's affinity for Fox News is by now well-documented. He has bestowed more interviews on the network than any other news outlet and is an avid viewer. People close to the president say he thinks Fox provides the best coverage of his untraditional presidency. It also provides him a window into conservative thinking, with commentary from Republican lawmakers and right-wing thinkers — many of who are speaking directly to the audience in the Oval Office.

On-air personalities Sean Hannity and Laura Ingraham are favorites of the president, who also speaks to them privately. This past week Trump promoted Hannity on Twitter, saying: "@seanhannity on @foxandfriends now! Great! 8:18 A.M."

The president's early-morning tweets often appear to be reaction to Fox programming. On Friday, for example, Trump tweeted he was "considering" a veto of a massive spending bill needed to keep the government open not long after it was assailed on "Fox and Friends" as a "swamp budget."

The critic in question was contributor Pete Hegseth, a favorite of the president who has been rumored to be a possible replacement for embattled Veterans Affairs Secretary David Shulkin.

Fox News came in for criticism this past week from CNN chief Jeff Zucker, who on Thursday attacked the rival network by saying it has become a propaganda machine that is "doing an incredible disservice to the country."

Zucker spoke at the Financial Times Future of News conference two days after a former Fox military analyst quit, claiming he was ashamed at the way the network's opinion hosts were backing Trump. Zucker said that analyst, Ralph Peters, voiced what a lot of people have been thinking about Fox in the post-Roger Ailes era.

Still, in Trump's Washington, lawmakers and influence-seekers know that the best way to get in Trump's ear is often to get on Fox. Legislators routinely seek to get airtime when they are trying to push legislation or policy ideas, said congressional aides who sought anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss private thinking.

"A year ago, everyone was trying to figure out how to get into the building; now everyone is trying to figure out how to get on TV," said Republican consultant Alex Conant.

This past week, for example, conservative lawmakers unhappy with the spending bill moving through Congress took to Fox. "This may be the worst bill I have seen in my time in Congress," said Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, on Wednesday.

And when the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, prompted a national conversation on gun laws, Fox contributor Geraldo Rivera used his platform to urge the president to support raising the age requirement to buy assault-type weapons.

"You've gotta let me give my pitch," he said on "Fox and Friends" several weeks ago, noting that he would see Trump that night. "Here in Florida and most states a kid cannot buy a beer ... and yet he could buy an AR-15 legally."

The hosts quickly pushed back. "Tell him to let the teachers carry concealed," said one.

While the coverage varies by show, "Fox and Friends" tends to be Trump-friendly, with the chipper morning show spotlighting his achievements and bashing the "mainstream media." On Friday, they featured a teen from the Florida high school where the shooting occurred who opposes gun control efforts, as well as a young conservative activist who interviewed Trump at a White House event the day before.

Also appearing Friday was White House counselor Kellyanne Conway — herself a constant presence on cable news — who pushed back at the idea Trump was focused on hiring TV personalities.

"The irony is not lost on me that you have a lot of quote 'TV stars' calling Larry Kudlow and John Bolton 'TV stars,'" Conway said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON --
> 
> President Donald Trump's favorite TV network is increasingly serving as a West Wing casting call, as the president reshapes his administration with camera-ready personalities.
> 
> ...


You people like sound bite media.  Just keep trolling.  You'll find all kinds of cheezits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bill Maher ended Friday’s “Real Time” by saying conservatives who profess hatred for Hollywood liberals are jealous they couldn’t hack it in the entertainment business.

“Republicans have to stop pretending they hate it when celebrities give their political opinions,” Maher said during the “New Rules” segment ending the show. “Please. You’re the party that made Reagan president.”

“It’s not our fault that your celebrities are Ted Nugent, Pat Sajak and Donald Trump,” Maher added.

Maher noted that NRA spokeswoman Dana Loesch once tried, and failed, to get a sitcom off the ground, adding that the “same thing” pretty much happened to Andrew Breitbart, as well as his successor at the website Breitbart founded, Steve Bannon.

“[Breitbart] called celebrities ‘elitist pestilence with their cocktail parties on the West Side.’ ‘God, I f—ing hate them,’ he said. Which is funny because for years you know who I’d always see at cocktail parties on the West Side? Andrew Breitbart.”

“Oh, he hated Hollywood. Hated it,” Maher added. “Hated it. Hated it. Mostly from his home in America’s heartland, Brentwood.”

https://www.thewrap.com/real-time-bill-maher-mocks-conservatives-hate-hollywood-jealous-haters/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Who are they?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

t's new lawyers quit within a week.  That beats The Mooch's 11-day employment term, a record that most thought would stand forever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who are they?


Extreme right on the left, left leaning truth on the right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> t's new lawyers quit within a week.  That beats The Mooch's 11-day employment term, a record that most thought would stand forever.


They know Trump would stiff them in the end.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They know Trump would stiff them in the end.


Good point.  I should have realized they wouldn't be government employees, but t's personal lawyers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Extreme right on the left, left leaning truth on the right.


They look pretty happy together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They know Trump would stiff them in the end.


Except for X, they get paid up front bozo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who are they?


Breitbart and huffpo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bill Maher ended Friday’s “Real Time” by saying conservatives who profess hatred for Hollywood liberals are jealous they couldn’t hack it in the entertainment business.
> 
> “Republicans have to stop pretending they hate it when celebrities give their political opinions,” Maher said during the “New Rules” segment ending the show. “Please. You’re the party that made Reagan president.”
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Extreme right on the left, left leaning truth on the right.


Left leaning lying loon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Breitbart and huffpo


Thatʻs  an odd couple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs  an odd couple.


She's grabbing his ass with her right hand, I heard she is quite the wild one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Extreme right on the left, left leaning truth on the right.


Too funny.
"left leaning truth"?
You are just a perfect little lemming.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too funny.
> "left leaning truth"?
> You are just a perfect little lemming.


You're too kind...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

This stormy 60 minute thing was just about as pathetic as Maddow with Trump's tax return.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, what causes increased spending?  And do you know why itʻs called a trade war?


Are you saying you don't have the answer to Racist Joe's question?

Ok.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> John Bolton expected to clean house: FIRE ‘dozens’ of WH officials for leaking info to media
> 46 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/john-bolton-expected-to-clean-house-fire-dozens-of-wh-officials-for-leaking-info-to-media/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiW7PfXiYXaAhXD24MKHQucAdoQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3HDt3x5q20Kn6K-GZbvEez&ampcf=1


So Jared and Ivanka are out? That's a good first step...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Are you saying you don't have the answer to Racist Joe's question?
> 
> Ok.


Atta boy.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> John Bolton expected to clean house: FIRE ‘dozens’ of WH officials for leaking info to media
> 46 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/john-bolton-expected-to-clean-house-fire-dozens-of-wh-officials-for-leaking-info-to-media/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiW7PfXiYXaAhXD24MKHQucAdoQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3HDt3x5q20Kn6K-GZbvEez&ampcf=1


Noted baseball writer George Will on Bolton --

“He will be the first national security adviser who, upon taking up residence down the hall from the Oval Office, will be suggesting that the United States should seriously consider embarking on war crimes. The first two charges against the major Nazi war criminals in the 1945-1946 Nuremberg trials concerned waging aggressive war. Emboldened by the success, as he still sees it, of America’s Iraq adventure that began 15 years ago this month, Bolton, for whom a trade war with many friends and foes is insufficiently stimulating, favors real wars against North Korea and Iran. Both have odious regimes, but neither can credibly be said to be threatening an imminent attack against the United States. Nevertheless, Bolton thinks bombing both might make the world safer.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Noted baseball writer George Will on Bolton --
> 
> “He will be the first national security adviser who, upon taking up residence down the hall from the Oval Office, will be suggesting that the United States should seriously consider embarking on war crimes. The first two charges against the major Nazi war criminals in the 1945-1946 Nuremberg trials concerned waging aggressive war. Emboldened by the success, as he still sees it, of America’s Iraq adventure that began 15 years ago this month, Bolton, for whom a trade war with many friends and foes is insufficiently stimulating, favors real wars against North Korea and Iran. Both have odious regimes, but neither can credibly be said to be threatening an imminent attack against the United States. Nevertheless, Bolton thinks bombing both might make the world safer.”


Noted dumb fuck on George Will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This stormy 60 minute thing was just about as pathetic as Maddow with Trump's tax return.


_The Dilated Pupils..._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So Jared and Ivanka are out? That's a good first step...


Where have you been?
I have been looking for you.


----------



## Booter (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This stormy 60 minute thing was just about as pathetic as Maddow with Trump's tax return.


Cooper's look inside the brain of Stormy yielded about the same as Geraldo's look inside Al Capone's vault.  Stormy should keep her $130K, shut up and go away or even give some or all of the money back.  She now realized that she can make more money and wants out of her agreement.  As usual Trump was pretty sloppy in handling the details of the matter.  At the end of the day it's 2 scumbags and their scumbag lawyers squabbling over money unfortunately one of the scumbags is our President.


----------



## Booter (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _The Dilated Pupils..._


Being very interested in something, thinking hard or a brain overload can cause pupils to dilate.  That likely was the case.  She wasn't high on anything.  But thanks for the continuous reminder of the stupidity that formulates your understanding of events.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Being very interested in something, thinking hard or a brain overload can cause pupils to dilate.


So can meth.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Fellas!   Trump expels a dozen Russian diplomats today.  That should end all controversies allegedly impacting the president and the White House.   Phew!
I was waiting for all this fake news to finally blow over.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Cooper's look inside the brain of Stormy yielded about the same as Geraldo's look inside Al Capone's vault.  Stormy should keep her $130K, shut up and go away or even give some or all of the money back.  She now realized that she can make more money and wants out of her agreement.  As usual Trump was pretty sloppy in handling the details of the matter.  At the end of the day it's 2 scumbags and their scumbag lawyers squabbling over money unfortunately one of the scumbags is our President.


It’s not a brief scummy sex session that is the point here.  Nor the legal issues of the hush agreement.  It’s the incredibly humiliating information she retexted, forwarded, retweeted, etc. to her pals years before she was silenced that will emerge in all due course that she had no control or legal obligation in the NDA to retrieve and destroy or send to Dennison’s lawyer.  

For Melania, her “just boy talk” defense re Access Hollywood won’t be “talk” anymore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not a brief scummy sex session that is the point here.  Nor the legal issues of the hush agreement.  It’s the incredibly humiliating information she retexted, forwarded, retweeted, etc. to her pals years before she was silenced that will emerge in all due course that she had no control or legal obligation in the NDA to retrieve and destroy or send to Dennison’s lawyer.
> 
> For Melania, her “just boy talk” defense re Access Hollywood won’t be “talk” anymore.


Apparently it all depends on what 'is' is.......


----------



## Booter (Mar 26, 2018)

Telling your mistresses that they remind you of your daughter is really creepy.  Both of these bimbos just rolled with it.


----------



## Booter (Mar 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not a brief scummy sex session that is the point here.  Nor the legal issues of the hush agreement.  It’s the incredibly humiliating information she retexted, forwarded, retweeted, etc. to her pals years before she was silenced that will emerge in all due course that she had no control or legal obligation in the NDA to retrieve and destroy or send to Dennison’s lawyer.
> 
> For Melania, her “just boy talk” defense re Access Hollywood won’t be “talk” anymore.


I think there's only one thing left for Trump to do and that is to offer Stormy a Cabinet position.  If, as Trump said Stormy reminds him of Ivanka then Stormy is a natural fit for this White House.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Cooper's look inside the brain of Stormy yielded about the same as Geraldo's look inside Al Capone's vault.  Stormy should keep her $130K, shut up and go away or even give some or all of the money back.  She now realized that she can make more money and wants out of her agreement.  As usual Trump was pretty sloppy in handling the details of the matter.  At the end of the day it's 2 scumbags and their scumbag lawyers squabbling over money unfortunately one of the scumbags is our President.


She comes off as having more integrity in the scum-off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Telling your mistresses that they remind you of your daughter is really creepy.  Both of these bimbos just rolled with it.


I like how the ex-Playboy girl said how charming Trump was . . . yeah, charmed her pants off.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Cooper's look inside the brain of Stormy yielded about the same as Geraldo's look inside Al Capone's vault.  Stormy should keep her $130K, shut up and go away or even give some or all of the money back.  She now realized that she can make more money and wants out of her agreement.  As usual Trump was pretty sloppy in handling the details of the matter.  At the end of the day it's 2 scumbags and their scumbag lawyers squabbling over money unfortunately one of the scumbags is our President.





Hüsker Dü said:


> She comes off as having more integrity in the scum-off.


Her credibility is irrelevant at this point.  The actual NDA and its rider have already been made public.  The extra-marital affair by drumpft with her is an undisputed fact.  Her lawyer has laid several legal landmines for his idiotic band of shysters to step on, and they have already stepped on several, with more to follow in the weeks ahead.  Removal of her state case to federal court is one landmine that *blowed up real good.*  Great move if the strategy is a federal trial jury panel.  Horrible move if your client is the president, and you want to advocate that he is immune to being hauled into court during his presidency for legal proceedings, with that pesky unanimous "Clinton v Jones" case, and being ordered into a deposition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Telling your mistresses that they remind you of your daughter is really creepy.  Both of these bimbos just rolled with it.


You TMZers crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like how the ex-Playboy girl said how charming Trump was . . . yeah, charmed her pants off.


Even you could get laid with 10 billion in your purse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Being very interested in something, thinking hard or a brain overload can cause pupils to dilate.  That likely was the case.  She wasn't high on anything.  But thanks for the continuous reminder of the stupidity that formulates your understanding of events.


Right.  If youʻre on drugs, “being very interested in something, thinking hard or a brain overload can cause pupils to dilate.”   Where did you go to med school Bootsie? Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even you could get laid with 10 billion in your purse.


Easy killer.  Thatʻs 1 billion per bag.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Telling your mistresses that they remind you of your daughter is really creepy.  Both of these bimbos just rolled with it.


They've heard it before.  Their business is, after all, satisfying their customers' fantasies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

espola said:


> They've heard it before.  Their business is, after all, satisfying their customers' fantasies.


How do you know that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you know that?


Were you home schooled, a shut in? You sure don't know much about anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

This is what a bitch looks like,

CONGRESSMAN: RUMOR PAUL RYAN READY TO RESIGN
'NEXT 30 TO 60 DAYS'


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  If youʻre on drugs, “being very interested in something, thinking hard or a brain overload can cause pupils to dilate.”   Where did you go to med school Bootsie? Lol


The great thing about an Iz comment is that you always know it’s wrong. 

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/eye-opener-why-do-pupils-dialate/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The great thing about an Iz comment is that you always know it’s wrong.
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/eye-opener-why-do-pupils-dialate/


Men cease to think when they think they know it all.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Men cease to think when they think they know it all.


At least it’s finally clear why his answers are either glib nonsense or long cut-and-pastes. He can’t form his own line of reasoning in a discussion. Perfect federal government employee. Hey Iz, are you the guy that farmed out weekend USPS to UPS? Good idea, man!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Men cease to think when they think they know it all.


Funny, try that on your husband when you get home, after you make dinner.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Men cease to think when they think they know it all.


So this is why you stopped thinking at age 7....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

*
Trump administration expels 60 Russian officers, shuts Seattle consulate*





Putin must have Trump by the short hairs......
*
*


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Allow me to make a prediction of a statement to be made by republican leaders later this year --

"Oops!"


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

No shit?
<<
Trump's Republican and conservative supporters share the following attributes:


They are more likely to be authoritarians and to embrace other extreme right-wing ideologies.
They are racially resentful and hostile to nonwhites. This attitude is especially pronounced toward African Americans.
They exhibit forms of toxic behavior associated with "collective narcissism."
They believe that white people are the real victims of racism in America.
They are political bullies who engage in social dominance behavior against individuals and groups they view as Other (nonwhites and immigrants, Muslims, gays and lesbians) or their political enemies (liberals and progressives).
They hold sexist and misogynist views.
Trump's most extreme and enthusiastic supporters in the "alt-right" feature the "dark triad" of personality traits: narcissism, a propensity for violence and a Machiavellian longing to manipulate others.
They have little regard for America's democratic norms and institutions and believe that winning at all costs is all that matters—even if that means siding with a foreign power such as Russia to elect Donald Trump
They live in regions of the United States where people are more likely to be unhappy, miserable and physically unwell and to suffer from the "depths of despair."
They are attracted to Trump's threats of violence and his other antisocial behavior.
They are anti-intellectual, disdainful of higher education and hostile toward experts.
They possess a deep fear of death and social obsolescence which compels them toward "strong leaders," guns, superficial expressions of patriotism and Christian fundamentalism.
They are extremely gullible and thus vulnerable to disinformation and other lies, as disseminated through the right-wing media.
They seek simple answers to complex problems and are quick to reject new and inconvenient information.
Either directly or indirectly, they want to hurt others whom they consider "un-American" or outside their tribe and community.
>>

https://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/donald-trumps-voters-are-just-selfish-youd-suspect


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> No shit?
> <<
> Trump's Republican and conservative supporters share the following attributes:
> 
> ...


Bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bitch.


Truth stings a bit eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth stings a bit eh?


It was a joke, dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The great thing about an Iz comment is that you always know it’s wrong.
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/eye-opener-why-do-pupils-dialate/


Oh look another article that you posted but didn't read.  The great thing about the links to articles that you people post is that they always prove you're wrong.

_*The pupil response to cognitive and emotional events occurs on an even smaller scale than the light reflex, with changes generally less than half a millimeter.*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Men cease to think when they think they know it all.


Men cease to think when they think they know it all without reading the links to articles they post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The great thing about an Iz comment is that you always know it’s wrong.
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/eye-opener-why-do-pupils-dialate/


That's a bitch slap.
Maybe you don't know what always means, just maybe.
What a dope.
X, son of e-reader.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a bitch slap.
> Maybe you don't know what always means, just maybe.
> What a dope.
> X, son of e-reader.


And just like the Snopes and Fee articles, Bootsie starts it and some other clueless soul finishes it.  Too funny.  Bet their pupils are dialated.  Great article.  Danny Kahneman is one of my favorite author/researcher


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

*Mitt, Immigration Hawk: ‘DACA Kids Shouldn’t All Be Allowed to Stay Legally’

Fires at Trump — From the Right*

Failed presidential candidate Mitt Romney signaled that he was against amnesty for DACA recipients, claiming that he was more of a “hawk” on immigration than President Donald Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

"The wall will be built and M . . . M . . . the military will pay for it!"


----------



## tenacious (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> No shit?
> <<
> Trump's Republican and conservative supporters share the following attributes:
> 
> ...


Have to admit, most of those do ring true....


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have to admit, most of those do ring true....


See #13.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> No shit?
> <<
> Trump's Republican and conservative supporters share the following attributes:
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have to admit, most of those do ring true....


Stop moving.  Your brain will stop hitting the inside of your skull, thus the ringing should stop.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> See #13.


I like reading the links to articles that you people don't read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The wall will be built and M . . . M . . . the military will pay for it!"


Hmmmm Army Engineers, Navy Sea Bees.  The oath comes to mind......against all enemies foreign and domestic.  You people crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The wall will be built and M . . . M . . . the military will pay for it!"



*Mexico will pay for it and they will pay the United States to *
*patrol the first 500 miles south of the Border also.....*

*Just wait and see....They either go straight down the shitter *
*or they take DRASTIC measures and reverse course !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hmmmm Army Engineers, Navy Sea Bees.  The oath comes to mind......against all enemies foreign and domestic.  You people crack me up.


Not the point and you know that, and what cracks me up is your intentional ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The wall will be built and M . . . M . . . the military will pay for it!"





Hüsker Dü said:


> Not the point and you know that,


I'm supposed to decipher your blockchain point from your previous post?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm supposed to decipher your blockchain point from your previous post?


M for Mexico.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not the point and you know that, and what cracks me up is your intentional ignorance.


I don't think it's all that intentional.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

"Mr. Spanky" represented by his attorney "Mr. Thug".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

*COULTER 2018: NOW SAYS TRUMP 'SHALLOW, LAZY IGNORAMUS'...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *COULTER 2018: NOW SAYS TRUMP 'SHALLOW, LAZY IGNORAMUS'...*


She's a little high strung.
Reminds me of wez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's a little high strung.
> Reminds me of wez.


I am a little more than high strung these days myself and he pardoned me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am a little more than high strung these days myself.


The budget deal was a kick in the nuts.
The tariff threat club seems to be paying off, and virtually everything else Trump has done has surpassed all expectations.
As Trump's approval ratings rise, so will his ability to bitchslap congress.
Patience grasshopper.
Nobody else could have even come close to doing what Trump has done so far.

No President will ever do everything you want.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The budget deal was a kick in the nuts.
> The tariff threat club seems to be paying off, and virtually everything else Trump has done has surpassed all expectations.
> As Trump's approval ratings rise, so will his ability to bitchslap congress.
> Patience grasshopper.
> ...


I know, but it seems like he did not even try, then he Pelosied the bill. All he has to do to get me back is keep his word on the wall and immigration and I am good.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The budget deal was a kick in the nuts.
> The tariff threat club seems to be paying off, and virtually everything else Trump has done has surpassed all expectations.
> As Trump's approval ratings rise, so will his ability to bitchslap congress.
> Patience grasshopper.
> ...


Who told you t's approval ratings are rising?


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know, but it seems like he did not even try, then he Pelosied the bill. All he has to do to get me back is keep his word on the wall and immigration and I am good.


Zero budget for the wall.


----------



## Booter (Mar 28, 2018)

Making America Great Again!
*The US needs to borrow almost $300 billion this week *
Uncle Sam needs to borrow a ton of money this week — in the middle of a fight with its biggest creditor.
The United States plans to sell about $294 billion of debt, according to the Treasury Department. That's the highest for a week since the record set during the 2008 financial crisis. 
Federal revenue is declining because of President Trump's tax cuts, so the government needs to borrow more to make ends meet. At the same time, Washington's borrowing costs have climbed rapidly in recent months*. *
The United States ran a $215 billion deficit in February, the biggest in six years. The annual budget deficit could exceed $1 trillion as soon as next year, according to the Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget. The fiscal watchdog group recently warned that interest payments on US debt alone could quadruple to $1.05 trillion by 2028 if current policies stay in effect.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/27/investing/us-debt-sale-record-treasury/index.html

Trump is a moron.  Thank you to all the Fox News watching idiots that put this jackass in the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> Making America Great Again!
> *The US needs to borrow almost $300 billion this week *
> Uncle Sam needs to borrow a ton of money this week — in the middle of a fight with its biggest creditor.
> The United States plans to sell about $294 billion of debt, according to the Treasury Department. That's the highest for a week since the record set during the 2008 financial crisis.
> ...


Not defending Trump, just seeing how much your pot is cracked.
Were you worried about spending from 2008- 2016?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Who told you t's approval ratings are rising?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwi4rpaCsY_aAhXqxVQKHUWmAxwQFgg8MAM&url=https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/26/politics/cnn-poll-trump-approval-rating-rises/index.html&usg=AOvVaw2P2T89wzbBQG4o8im8dyae



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0ahUKEwi4rpaCsY_aAhXqxVQKHUWmAxwQFghFMAU&url=http://www.mcall.com/news/nationworld/mc-nws-trump-approval-ratings-go-up-20180327-story.html&usg=AOvVaw25kLwppesWqgszzRTROkLW



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwi4rpaCsY_aAhXqxVQKHUWmAxwQtwIIVjAH&url=https://www.msnbc.com/morning-joe/watch/trump-approval-rating-rises-in-new-poll-921197123731&usg=AOvVaw2zmrJTge2cJ0VJgIUiWFUq


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&ved=0ahUKEwi0iOLSsY_aAhWI0FQKHSxbBEc4ChAWCCgwAA&url=https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/presidential-approval-rating-march-for-our-lives/2018/03/25/id/850672/&usg=AOvVaw16BGe54ZpgyiOVBsl6G2Gw



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=0ahUKEwi0iOLSsY_aAhWI0FQKHSxbBEc4ChAWCDcwAw&url=http://www.newsweek.com/trump-unpopular-approval-rating-rises-independent-voters-support-president-855924&usg=AOvVaw0wfVNVeiPPPmshiVq04evV


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwi4rpaCsY_aAhXqxVQKHUWmAxwQFgg8MAM&url=https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/26/politics/cnn-poll-trump-approval-rating-rises/index.html&usg=AOvVaw2P2T89wzbBQG4o8im8dyae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - he's rocketing up to about a third of the population.  I figure based on watching the polls the last couple of years that he has solid support of about 15% who like what he is doing, and another 15% or so that will support any Republican President, and a few politically naive that see supporting any President a basic matter of patriotism, no matter how sleazy he is.  Rasmussen Reports, usually dependably-Republican (they had him leading 50% approve to 49% disapprove about a month ago) show his support slowly declining.

And your last source depends on American Research Group, the worst performer of all during the 2016 elections - maybe we should toss that one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Wow - he's rocketing up to about a third of the population.  I figure based on watching the polls the last couple of years that he has solid support of about 15% who like what he is doing, and another 15% or so that will support any Republican President, and a few politically naive that see supporting any President a basic matter of patriotism, no matter how sleazy he is.  Rasmussen Reports, usually dependably-Republican (they had him leading 50% approve to 49% disapprove about a month ago) show his support slowly declining.
> 
> And your last source depends on American Research Group, the worst performer of all during the 2016 elections - maybe we should toss that one.


Who told you 42% is "about a third"?


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who told you 42% is "about a third"?


Would you prefer to call it "almost half"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Would you prefer to call it "almost half"?


Thats more in line with your education level.


----------



## Booter (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not defending Trump, just seeing how much your pot is cracked.
> Were you worried about spending from 2008- 2016?


I was as worried about spending then as you are worried about spending now.  I was even more concerned from 2000 - 2008.

"Obama never managed to top the enormous increases in government spending that occurred under presidents Reagan and George Bush. In fact, Obama doesn't even come close."

https://mises.org/wire/federal-spending-grew-more-under-bush-and-reagan-under-obama


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Wow - he's rocketing up to about a third of the population.  I figure based on watching the polls the last couple of years that he has solid support of about 15% who like what he is doing, and another 15% or so that will support any Republican President, and a few politically naive that see supporting any President a basic matter of patriotism, no matter how sleazy he is.  Rasmussen Reports, usually dependably-Republican (they had him leading 50% approve to 49% disapprove about a month ago) show his support slowly declining.
> 
> And your last source depends on American Research Group, the worst performer of all during the 2016 elections - maybe we should toss that one.


That’s the basic subgroups of his 33% I’ve always felt was the basic elements of demographics.  Has there been any reputable historic polling (Quinnipac, Rasmussen, etc.) to support any percentages of these 33%?


----------



## Booter (Mar 28, 2018)

Draining the Swamp!

*Judge says emoluments case against Trump can proceed *
Maryland and DC have argued that the Trump International Hotel's operations put other nearby hotel and entertainment properties at a competitive disadvantage, and that the Trump hotel got special tax concessions.
Messitte did not make any rulings on the allegations in the case, which accuse Trump of taking illegal gifts from foreign governments through his family's business, violating the Constitution's Emoluments Clause.
Still, the judge hints at his feelings toward the Trump International Hotel. He notes multiple times, for instance, that foreign governments have moved business from the Four Seasons and Ritz Carlton hotels in Washington to the "President's Hotel."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/judge-says-emoluments-case-against-trump-can-proceed/ar-BBKPrr6?ocid=spartanntp

More legal problems for the jackass grifter Donald Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

*Tax Cuts and Revenue: What We Learned in the 1980s*
By Richard W. Rahn
This article appeared in The Wall Street Journal on September 25, 2010.

read :
https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/tax-cuts-revenue-what-we-learned-1980s


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Tax Cuts and Revenue: What We Learned in the 1980s*
> By Richard W. Rahn
> This article appeared in The Wall Street Journal on September 25, 2010.
> 
> ...


Any comments of your own, or are you content to let Richard Rahn do your thinking for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> I was as worried about spending then as you are worried about spending now.  I was even more concerned from 2000 - 2008.
> 
> "Obama never managed to top the enormous increases in government spending that occurred under presidents Reagan and George Bush. In fact, Obama doesn't even come close."
> 
> https://mises.org/wire/federal-spending-grew-more-under-bush-and-reagan-under-obama


Fake news, 10,000.000.000.000
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> I was as worried about spending then as you are worried about spending now.


Maybe not, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news, 10,000.000.000.000
> Wise up.


That's not a number.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news, 10,000.000.000.000
> Wise up.


Booter, when Joe says “fake news,” you won the argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not a number.


ten trillion, is that better?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Booter, when Joe says “fake news,” you won the argument.


Fake News from a Fake Attorney.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The budget deal was a kick in the nuts.
> The tariff threat club seems to be paying off, and virtually everything else Trump has done has surpassed all expectations.


Awful short list of accomplishments . . . care to elaborate on the "everything else Trump has done"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Awful short list of accomplishments . . . care to elaborate on the "everything else Trump has done"?


Supreme Court appointment...huge.

He's got the Rocket Man to meet regarding nukes....never happened before.

He's got pinheads like you pulling your feathers out because he's POTUS...priceless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Supreme Court appointment...huge.
> 
> He's got the Rocket Man to meet regarding nukes....never happened before.
> 
> He's got pinheads like you pulling your feathers out because he's POTUS...priceless.


China is twisting rocket man's ear, and Trump's tariff tough talk has brought trade talks in line with American interests for a change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> China is twisting rocket man's ear, and Trump's tariff tough talk has brought trade talks in line with American interests for a change.


Who told you that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

*Report: Former Trump lawyer talked pardons for Flynn and Manafort with their attorneys last year*
Allahpundit Mar 28, 2018 3:31 PM





Oh my.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: Former Trump lawyer talked pardons for Flynn and Manafort with their attorneys last year*
> Allahpundit Mar 28, 2018 3:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a corpse? He's awful pale and expressionless.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?


Duck, put your union talking points bulletin down and read a newspaper....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: Former Trump lawyer talked pardons for Flynn and Manafort with their attorneys last year*
> Allahpundit Mar 28, 2018 3:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


As I have said for months, the obstruction issue seems real clear, but sadly he’s likely to escape with a slap on the wrist. Only an idiot mob shouts “lock him up” like a bunch of dumb goons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a corpse? He's awful pale and expressionless.


Like a union worker drone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like a union worker drone.


You try so hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard.


Only four words?


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> As I have said for months, the obstruction issue seems real clear, but sadly he’s likely to escape with a slap on the wrist. Only an idiot mob shouts “lock him up” like a bunch of dumb goons.


Lock him up.  Lock them all up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Lock him up.  Lock them all up.



They just might do that.

Uh Oh: New Texts Suggest Obama WH, CIA, FBI, And Harry Reid Colluded At Outset Of Russia Probe - Matt Vespa
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/03/28/uh-oh-new-texts-suggest-obama-wh-cia-fbi-and-harry-reid-colluded-at-outset-of-n2465737?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiXg72zrpHaAhUl64MKHW1OAEQQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw3jklh6NLh7w8h02SGwt_Ui


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Note to GOP: Enough with the Betrayals
Remember the famous garden scene in The Godfather when Marlon Brando's character, Don Vito Corleone, warns his son, Michael, played by Al Pacino, that.

..
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/note_to_gop_enough_with_the_betrayals.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> As I have said for months, the obstruction issue seems real clear, but sadly he’s likely to escape with a slap on the wrist. Only an idiot mob shouts “lock him up” like a bunch of dumb goons.


Nuremberg rally.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Note to GOP: Enough with the Betrayals
> Remember the famous garden scene in The Godfather when Marlon Brando's character, Don Vito Corleone, warns his son, Michael, played by Al Pacino, that.
> 
> ..
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/note_to_gop_enough_with_the_betrayals.html


Good analogy.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They just might do that.
> 
> Uh Oh: New Texts Suggest Obama WH, CIA, FBI, And Harry Reid Colluded At Outset Of Russia Probe - Matt Vespa
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/03/28/uh-oh-new-texts-suggest-obama-wh-cia-fbi-and-harry-reid-colluded-at-outset-of-n2465737?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiXg72zrpHaAhUl64MKHW1OAEQQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw3jklh6NLh7w8h02SGwt_Ui


Maybe they'll open that investigation after Trump's? Darn, there go Obama and Reid's presidential hopes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Maybe they'll open that investigation after Trump's? Darn, there go Obama and Reid's presidential hopes.


Just as long as they find out what a lawless bastard Obama was, that's all I need and if he gets accidentally shot when they arrest him, just icing on the cake.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Lock him up.  Lock them all up.


 _*"Only an idiot mob shouts “lock him up” like a bunch of dumb goons."*_ _x10 legal scholar_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nuremberg rally.


What a fucking moron...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> _*"Only an idiot mob shouts “lock him up” like a bunch of dumb goons."*_ _x10 legal scholar_


You disagree? I mean Jesus, see what Joe wrote above about Obama being shot? What was his crime?The legal scholars are the idiot mobs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You disagree? I mean Jesus, see what Joe wrote above about Obama being shot? What was his crime?The legal scholars are the idiot mobs.


Hopefully we will find out soon what his crimes are, what do you think I meant by getting shot?
Lets hope he is just shot with a camera and pepper spray, it wouldn't be the first time he had put pepper spray in his eyes.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully we will find out soon what his crimes are, what do you think I meant by getting shot?
> Lets hope he is just shot with a camera and pepper spray, it wouldn't be the first time he had put pepper spray in his eyes.


Weirdo. You make no sense. Just angry and hostile. American justice does its thing without a bunch of angry nutbags screaming about criminals. And yes, protest has been a major strain throughout American history, it’s one of the beautiful freedoms here. The sacrifice is that police seeking to “maintain order” sometimes teargas or pepper spray protestors. And Obama was probably s protestor on a few occasions.  Trump, obviously, wasn’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Weirdo. You make no sense. Just angry and hostile. American justice does its thing without a bunch of angry nutbags screaming about criminals. And yes, protest has been a major strain throughout American history, it’s one of the beautiful freedoms here. The sacrifice is that police seeking to “maintain order” sometimes teargas or pepper spray protestors. And Obama was probably s protestor on a few occasions.  Trump, obviously, wasn’t.


If trump was not elected do you think we would have known about our crooked justice dept?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If trump was not elected do you think we would have known about our crooked justice dept?


Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?


So all these texts and FBI firings don't concern you? How about what lerner did? How about Clapper and comey lying and leaking?
D


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?




'Secret Empires': Obama's Used His Executive Powers To Help His Friends' Investment Firms

Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?


Brennan: Typical of the Careerist Deep State 







Kurt Schlichter

On March 17, ex-CIA Director John Brennan tweeted about the current president of the United States: "When the full extent of your venality, moral turpitude, and political corruption becomes known, you will take your rightful place as a disgraced demagogue in the dustbin of history. ... America will triumph over you."

That outburst from the former head of the world's premier spy agency seemed a near threat to a sitting president, and former U.N. Ambassador Samantha Power tweeted that it probably was: "Not a good idea to piss off John Brennan."

If there is such a thing as a dangerous "deep state" of elite but unelected federal officials who feel that they are untouchable and unaccountable, then John Brennan is the poster boy.

Immediately after the 2008 election of Barack Obama, the careerist Brennan quickly reinvented himself as a critic of the very methodologies that he once, as a George W. Bush administration official, had insisted were effective. Brennan was initially appointed Obama's top counterterrorism adviser, and then took over the CIA after the abrupt and mysterious resignation of Gen. David Petraeus following the 2012 election.

Brennan claimed that intelligence agencies had not missed clear indications in 2009 that Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, the so-called "underwear bomber," would try to take down a U.S. airliner. Just days later when his denials were ridiculed, Brennan flipped and blasted intelligence agencies for their laxity.

In 2011, Brennan falsely alleged that the Obama administration's drone program had not caused a single civilian death in Pakistan over the previous year. In truth, around 50 civilians had been killed by drones since the 9/11 attacks.

CARTOONS | Tom Stiglich
 View Cartoon 
The same year, Brennan offered various versions of the American killing of Osama bin Laden. His misleading narratives required White House revisions.

In March 2014, Brennan denied accusations that CIA analysts had hacked the computers of U.S. Senate staffers to find out what they knew about possible CIA roles in enhanced interrogations. After he was caught in a lie, Brennan was forced to apologize to members of the Senate Intelligence Committee.

Most recently, in May 2017, Brennan testified under oath before Congress that he had no knowledge during the 2016 presidential campaign of the origins of the Fusion GPS/Christopher Steele dossier. Nor, Brennan claimed, was he aware that the FBI and the Department of Justice had used the infamous file to obtain surveillance warrants from the FISA court before and after the election.

Several sources, however, have said that Brennan was not only aware of the Steele dossier, but wanted the FBI to use it to pursue rumors about Trump. Brennan reportedly briefed Democratic Sen. Harry Reid on the dossier. Armed with those rumors, Reid then became insistent that they be leaked before the 2016 the election, according to reports.

Brennan is typical of the careerist deep state.

Former National Security Adviser Susan Rice lied about the Benghazi tragedy, the nature of the Bowe Bergdahl/Guantanamo detainee exchange, the presence of chemical weapons in Syria, and her role in unmasking the identities of surveilled Americans.

Andrew McCabe, recently fired from his job as FBI deputy director, openly admitted to lying to investigators, claiming he was "confused and distracted." McCabe had said that he was not a source for background leaks about the investigation of the Clinton Foundation. He wrote in an op-ed for the Washington Post that "some of my answers were not fully accurate ..."

Former FBI Director James Comey likely lied about not drafting a statement exonerating Hillary Clinton of wrongdoing in her email scandal before interviewing her.

Comey misled a FISA court by not providing the entire truth about the Steele dossier. He falsely assured the president that he was not under investigation while likely leaking to others that Trump was, in fact, under investigation.

Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper lied under oath to the Senate Intelligence Committee when he said that the National Security Agency did not collect data on American citizens. When caught in the lie, Clapper claimed that he had given the "least untruthful" answer to the committee that he could publicly provide.

In the past, Clapper had also misled the country about the "secular" nature of Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood and the threat posed by the Islamic State.

Note that Brennan, Clapper, Comey, McCabe and Rice so far have not been held to account for their distortions. We cynically expect our politicians and even presidents to fabricate, but we idealistically (and naively) assume that career government servants do not.

A common strategy of the deep state careerist is the psychological tactic known as "projection." To square their own circles of lying, our so-called best and brightest loudly accuse others of precisely the sins that they themselves commit as a matter of habit.

In the ensuing chaos and uproar, careerists such as Brennan, Clapper and Comey usually escape scrutiny -- to proceed to their next political reincarnation, Beltway billet, book deal or television gig.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If trump was not elected do you think we would have known about our crooked justice dept?


Jim McCabe would have been fully retired and have his entire pension, medical & good standing.
Now...not so much


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jim McCabe would have been fully retired and have his entire pension, medical & good standing.
> Now...not so much


And that's a good thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jim McCabe would have been fully retired and have his entire pension, medical & good standing.
> Now...not so much


It is amazing how our liberal friends in here can even fathom the FACT that the Obama/holder/brennan/clapper and comey justice dept did anything wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> And that's a good thing?


No, great.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> M for Mexico.


*M for Malicious *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

I believe this will affect the World Cup.

Russia to Expel 60 U.S. Diplomats, Close St. Petersburg Consulate...


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So all these texts and FBI firings don't concern you? How about what lerner did? How about Clapper and comey lying and leaking?
> D



*Trying to talk Rationality and Critical Thinking to Liberals today is very very frustrating.*

*It's like someone pulled a pin from the back of their neck that connects both of those to*
*there Brain....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks like trump iz blowing up obamas Iran deal,

REPORT: ISRAELI STEALTH FIGHTERS FLY OVER IRAN...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Atta boy.


Keep researching. I'm sure you'll find it in your vast library of "how spending bills crash the stock market: a historical analysis."


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

I found Racist Joe hard a work...  Oh wait, it's just Trumpy, lying about things. Never mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I found Racist Joe hard a work...  Oh wait, it's just Trumpy, lying about things. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 2247


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully we will find out soon what his crimes are, what do you think I meant by getting shot?
> Lets hope he is just shot with a camera and pepper spray, it wouldn't be the first time he had put pepper spray in his eyes.


Funny how you are sure those not under investigation are guilty of something and those under investigation are saints depending on the little letter behind their name. You are a partisan hack oblivious to the laws of USA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I found Racist Joe hard a work...  Oh wait, it's just Trumpy, lying about things. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 2247


Hilarious!  . . . and the joe's want to deep throat the liar, then swallow.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious!  . . . and the joe's want to deep throat the liar, then swallow.




*Yep.....Rat always " Comes " thru and exposes his deep fascination *
*with the midnight to four crowd and their debauchery.*

*What a Gato.*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Joe confirms Friesland’s post.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Yes, finding Racist Joe hard or soft at work is, indeed, fake news... Mexico throwing bag of pesos across from TJ, just to fund the wall. In fact, Hannity told me the wall was going to be made with bags of pesos...

Meanwhile, in Gates-flipped land. Lulz!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?


Use your adult words.  You and HD have lashing out lately.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brennan: Typical of the Careerist Deep State
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These guys all trying to protect their legacy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> And that's a good thing?


Why would that be a good thing?  I would rather him have not abused his position.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe this will affect the World Cup.
> 
> Russia to Expel 60 U.S. Diplomats, Close St. Petersburg Consulate...


Not for the U.S. Lol!!


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I found Racist Joe hard a work...  Oh wait, it's just Trumpy, lying about things. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 2247


*The " Dung " Slinger Friedhands can whip up*
*a shit and sling it faster than a Chimpanzee ....*

*




*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?


Golly, no response to this? Anybody indicted or convicted from our justice department? I mean, yes Sessions recused himself from the Trump investigation because he “forgot” about the meetings with Russians that he denied, but he wasn’t indicted or convicted. So who has been, Joe? Don’t tell me you’re one of those “lock her up” nutjobs who don’t understand how American justice works, are you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Keep researching. I'm sure you'll find it in your vast library of "how spending bills crash the stock market: a historical analysis."


Increasing the money supply crashes markets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Golly, no response to this? Anybody indicted or convicted from our justice department? I mean, yes Sessions recused himself from the Trump investigation because he “forgot” about the meetings with Russians that he denied, but he wasn’t indicted or convicted. So who has been, Joe? Don’t tell me you’re one of those “lock her up” nutjobs who don’t understand how American justice works, are you?


You're lashing out again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who has been indicted or convicted from our justice department, you nutbag?


Hillary wasn't indicted, see what I mean? Our justice dept needs some help.
Why do you think mccabe got fired? Did he break the law?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary wasn't indicted, see what I mean? Our justice dept needs some help.
> Why do you think mccabe got fired? Did he break the law?


So nobody huh? You call the DOJ crooked but nobody is nailed. Sure thing, pal. Go join the screaming mob of idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious!  . . . and the joe's want to deep throat the liar, then swallow.


You ok? Your mind is in a pretty dark place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So nobody huh? You call the DOJ crooked but nobody is nailed. Sure thing, pal. Go join the screaming mob of idiots.


Do you think Obama's DOJ was fair and balanced?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Golly, no response to this? Anybody indicted or convicted from our justice department? I mean, yes Sessions recused himself from the Trump investigation because he “forgot” about the meetings with Russians that he denied, but he wasn’t indicted or convicted. So who has been, Joe? Don’t tell me you’re one of those “lock her up” nutjobs who don’t understand how American justice works, are you?


You don't want justice, who are you kidding, you don't even know the term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe confirms Friesland’s post.


Fake attorney.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

“We started building our wall. I’m so proud of it,” he said.

“And we’ve already started, you saw the pictures yesterday. I said what a thing of beauty,” he added, referencing photos he tweeted on Wednesday.

Great briefing this afternoon on the start of our Southern Border WALL! pic.twitter.com/pmCNoxxlkH

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) March 28, 2018
*However, Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen clarified that the photos Trump shared are of a wall being rebuilt in Calexico, Calif. 

This is just one of the wall projects @DHSgov will be constructing in the next year. This 30ft wall will help secure the area near Calexico, CA. https://t.co/eb68r1RlrL

— Sec. Kirstjen Nielsen (@SecNielsen) March 28, 2018That two-mile fencing initiative has been prioritized since 2009. Although it is a border fencing project, it is not part of the new border wall that Trump has touted since his presidential campaign.*


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Increasing the money supply crashes markets.


That's not the question though, now is it. Unless, of course, you believe that the market's anticipation of the increased government spending the day before it was passed crashes the market.

Or you and Mr. Occam could go with fear of tarrifs affecting economic growth. It's a pick-em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> That's not the question though, now is it. Unless, of course, you believe that the market's anticipation of the increased government spending the day before it was passed crashes the market.
> 
> Or you and Mr. Occam could go with fear of tarrifs affecting economic growth. It's a pick-em.


I though we established it was the spending bill?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you are sure those not under investigation are guilty of something and those under investigation are saints depending on the little letter behind their name. You are a partisan hack oblivious to the laws of USA.


All I need to see is proof. Who are you talking about?
What are whoever you are talking about guilty of and why aren't they in jail?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I though we established it was the spending bill?


Maybe the genuises at Standard Brands did, but a few shots of sterno will do that to you... 

Yeah sure, it was the spending bill... You go with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you are sure those not under investigation are guilty of something and those under investigation are saints depending on the little letter behind their name. You are a partisan hack oblivious to the laws of USA.


You are worse than the fake attorney.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

OMG Barack Obama is under indictment and pleaded guilty...

Oh wait, no, he's getting a statue in Hawa'ai. I was thinking of General Mikey Flynn. Sorry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> “We started building our wall. I’m so proud of it,” he said.
> 
> “And we’ve already started, you saw the pictures yesterday. I said what a thing of beauty,” he added, referencing photos he tweeted on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.


Well, we should all be happy a DHS official is spreading fake news... I'm relieved now.

Hey, did you see the Racist Keebler Cracker Elf made the cover of Time? Does this mean he gets fired tomorrow?


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Well, we should all be happy a DHS official is spreading fake news... I'm relieved now.
> 
> Hey, did you see the Racist Keebler Cracker Elf made the cover of Time? Does this mean he gets fired tomorrow?



*Did you wash your hand yet.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> That's not the question though, now is it. Unless, of course, you believe that the market's anticipation of the increased government spending the day before it was passed crashes the market.


The market is responding to the  low probability of QE4.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG Barack Obama is under indictment and pleaded guilty...
> 
> Oh wait, no, he's getting a statue in Hawa'ai. I was thinking of General Mikey Flynn. Sorry.


Whoa!  For a while I thought you said Hawai’i is getting a BOH statue.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Well, we should all be happy a DHS official is spreading fake news... I'm relieved now.
> 
> Hey, did you see the Racist Keebler Cracker Elf made the cover of Time? Does this mean he gets fired tomorrow?


When you step back, you see problems of unenforced immigration policy (contributing  to overcrowding) and wealth going overseas and school shootings and stagnant wages and increasing automobile traffic and poor education and expensive healthcare.
Trump’s answers are to build a wall, ban immigrants from 7 specific irrelevant countries, seek to ensure more money for the wealthy and corporations, more guns in schools, less public transportation, end minimum wage and gut education programs. Also remove any federal government involvement in healthcare except to ensure that the insurance companies pay less taxes. It’s so hard to believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When you step back, you see problems of unenforced immigration policy (contributing  to overcrowding) and wealth going overseas and school shootings and stagnant wages and increasing automobile traffic and poor education and expensive healthcare.
> Trump’s answers are to build a wall, ban immigrants from 7 specific irrelevant countries, seek to ensure more money for the wealthy and corporations, more guns in schools, less public transportation, end minimum wage and gut education programs. Also remove any federal government involvement in healthcare except to ensure that the insurance companies pay less taxes. It’s so hard to believe.


Personal responsibility, fake attorney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

*Did you dopes really nominate this?*
*Did you dopes really lose to Trump?*
*LOFingL*
 
At Rutgers, Hillary Clinton vows to keep explaining What Happened™ no matter what sexists say
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/03/30/at-rutgers-hillary-clinton-vows-to-keep-explaining-what-happened-no-matter-what-sexists-say/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjx49O69ZPaAhUk0YMKHa6cBpAQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3T3xZnrH_94eDsNn4nZwSf&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Here's Who Paid Hillary Clinton $22 Million in Speaking Fees | Data Mine | US ...
 
https://www.usnews.com › articles
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-04-22/heres-who-paid-hillary-clinton-22-million-in-speaking-fees?context=amp&ved=2ahUKEwjqt4eN_JPaAhWU0YMKHdnvAFwQFjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0H8TBWD-PQbzF2F_W5Fj2W&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here's Who Paid Hillary Clinton $22 Million in Speaking Fees | Data Mine | US ...
> View attachment 2249
> https://www.usnews.com › articles
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-04-22/heres-who-paid-hillary-clinton-22-million-in-speaking-fees?context=amp&ved=2ahUKEwjqt4eN_JPaAhWU0YMKHdnvAFwQFjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0H8TBWD-PQbzF2F_W5Fj2W&ampcf=1


What changed?
Hillary Clinton's $25G for Rutgers speech was less than school paid 'Snooki'
Fox News
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/03/30/hillary-clintons-25g-for-rutgers-speech-was-less-than-school-paid-snooki.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjqt4eN_JPaAhWU0YMKHdnvAFwQyM8BCCswAQ&usg=AOvVaw1Ks93lVIpVGVzIGmu4LOar&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whoa!  For a while I thought you said Hawai’i is getting a BOH statue.


The Japanese want the Pearl Harbor memorial to depict them in a friendlier way . . . with images of smiling natives welcoming the Japanese as they are being freed from the tyranny of their American occupiers!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Japanese want the Pearl Harbor memorial to depict them in a friendlier way . . . with images of smiling natives welcoming the Japanese as they are being freed from the tyranny of their American occupiers!


We freed plenty of Japs from tyranny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Watching MSNBC this am, these smug libs laughing about trump, they have it all figured out, just like Nov 8 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We freed plenty of Japs from tyranny.


"We"? You weren't even born yet. Do you also claim "We" had slaves? "We" killed a lot of women and children at My Lai? If you want to own one part of the American experience you have to own it all, unless of course you were there. Sorry about all those words, read them in little spurts over time if that helps.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The market is responding to the  low probability of QE4.


Yeah. Every time QE4 is in question, the dow drops 650 pts... 

EF Hutton needs you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We"? You weren't even born yet. Do you also claim "We" had slaves? "We" killed a lot of women and children at My Lai? If you want to own one part of the American experience you have to own it all, unless of course you were there. Sorry about all those words, read them in little spurts over time if that helps.


We, the good guys, AKA Americans.
Yafolla?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hillary: I Am a ‘Rorschach Test’ for Women Worldwide…354

…Paid 90% Less for Speech After Election Loss


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

This iz CNN, The Fake News Network.
[URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/donald-trump'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/laura-ingraham'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/hillary-clinton'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/ben-shapiro']*WATCH: CNN Runs Segment Mocking John Bolton's Appearance*[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yeah. Every time QE4 is in question, the dow drops 650 pts...
> 
> EF Hutton needs you!


Sounds like they need you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This iz CNN, The Fake News Network.
> *WATCH: CNN Runs Segment Mocking John Bolton's Appearance*


You have to admit it is funny.  Reminds me of Caterpillar eyebrow.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day - mayoral candidate David Kline of Calhan, Colorado, who during his campaign has made racist comments about his neighbors and opponents in the race, and threatened to run protesters down with his car.

http://gazette.com/challenger-running-for-calhan-mayor-known-for-confrontations-racism/article/1623516


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day - mayoral candidate David Kline of Calhan, Colorado, who during his campaign has made racist comments about his neighbors and opponents in the race, and threatened to run protesters down with his car.
> 
> http://gazette.com/challenger-running-for-calhan-mayor-known-for-confrontations-racism/article/1623516


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You have to admit it is funny.  Reminds me of Caterpillar eyebrow.


I agree, just funny what a serious news organization considers news,


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day - mayoral candidate David Kline of Calhan, Colorado, who during his campaign has made racist comments about his neighbors and opponents in the race, and threatened to run protesters down with his car.
> 
> http://gazette.com/challenger-running-for-calhan-mayor-known-for-confrontations-racism/article/1623516


Thanks for posting. The 150-year-old (almost), Pulitzer Prize-winning newspaper probably has it right. He sounds like a Republican. Therefore, he has a shot at winning!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, just funny what a serious news organization considers news,


Your expectations are too high.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for posting. The 150-year-old (almost), Pulitzer Prize-winning newspaper probably has it right. He sounds like a Republican. Therefore, he has a shot at winning!


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day - mayoral candidate David Kline of Calhan, Colorado, who during his campaign has made racist comments about his neighbors and opponents in the race, and threatened to run protesters down with his car.
> 
> http://gazette.com/challenger-running-for-calhan-mayor-known-for-confrontations-racism/article/1623516


In the circles he wants support from he gains votes by those actions . . . now if he just had some sexual assault accusations to ignore . . .


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Vet group CEO on VA firing: Here we go again
https://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/03/29/paul-rieckhoff-va-secretary.cnn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


"What's that lady saying? I can't understand her, is she some kind of foreigner of some kind? Wife of who? Who's that?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Vet group CEO on VA firing: Here we go again
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2018/03/29/paul-rieckhoff-va-secretary.cnn


CNN "The Fake News Network" Huh?


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "What's that lady saying? I can't understand her, is she some kind of foreigner of some kind? Wife of who? Who's that?"


She's good at this because she has been living with a sick child for years.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN "The Fake News Network" Huh?


Paul Rieckhoff is talking. If you don't like it, attack him.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


I love that we have an adult tranny with that diverse group of (I guess sick, maybe?) schoolchildren. Very good, Joe! You're opening up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Paul Rieckhoff is talking. If you don't like it, attack him.


Is he a fake attorney too?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is he a fake attorney too?


He’s your idol. Check him out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s your idol. Check him out.


A mentor of yours ?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> A mentor of yours ?


I’m older than he is but he seems like an awesome guy.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like they need you.


They do. And I could tell them the warning signs of a sudden market crash. Here's a few to look out for. (I give this advice to you for free, btw.)

If terrorists crash jets into the tallest buildings in New York and kill thousands. The market may tank.
If Brexit passes a referendum, the market may tank.
If Congress rejects a plan to save too-big-to-fail banks when a number are risking bankruptcy, the market may go off a cliff.
If the president threatens a major trade war and the market is already overheated, it may go off a cliff.

Those are a couple of things to look for.
You're welcome.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> They do. And I could tell them the warning signs of a sudden market crash. Here's a few to look out for. (I give this advice to you for free, btw.)
> 
> If terrorists crash jets into the tallest buildings in New York and kill thousands. The market may tank.
> If Brexit passes a referendum, the market may tank.
> ...


Dude, that’s too rational for the idiots with whom you speak.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm guessing t promised the kid $20, then stiffed him for missing a spot.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 30, 2018)

This is horrifying. Horrifying. Jesus.

(I had posted the Alton Sterling body cam footage, but it's so disturbing I took it out. But it's everywhere on line - and horrifying.)


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This is horrifying. Horrifying. Jesus.
> 
> (I had posted the Alton Sterling body cam footage, but it's so disturbing I took it out. But it's everywhere on line - and horrifying.)


And the cell-phone-armed kid in Sacramento was so threatening that he was shot multiple times in the back.  Then the sergeant showed up and told everyone to put their body cameras on mute.

Cowards shouldn't be cops.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> And the cell-phone-armed kid in Sacramento was so threatening that he was shot multiple times in the back.  Then the sergeant showed up and told everyone to put their body cameras on mute.
> 
> Cowards shouldn't be cops.


Cops have a tough job so the position doesn't always draw the best recruits and the ones that do apply aren't always the most stable or rational of human beings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> They do. And I could tell them the warning signs of a sudden market crash. Here's a few to look out for. (I give this advice to you for free, btw.)
> 
> If terrorists crash jets into the tallest buildings in New York and kill thousands. The market may tank.
> If Brexit passes a referendum, the market may tank.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Dude, that’s too rational for the idiots with whom you speak.


It Bogles the mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cops have a tough job so the position doesn't always draw the best recruits and the ones that do apply aren't always the most stable or rational of human beings.


Where do you come in on the stable or rational scale?
I think I know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where do you come in on the stable or rational scale?
> I think I know.


About .20 cents/hr. more each year for the last 10 years.  Pretty stable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

espola said:


> And the cell-phone-armed kid in Sacramento was so threatening that he was shot multiple times in the back.  Then the sergeant showed up and told everyone to put their body cameras on mute.
> 
> Cowards shouldn't be cops.


What will you be then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What will you be then?


Law enforcement kills minorities, it's justified.
Law enforcement investigates Trump, it's a mass deep state conspiracy and they are all commies . . . even those life long Republicans with decorated government and military service records.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Law enforcement kills minorities, it's justified.
> Law enforcement investigates Trump, it's a mass deep state conspiracy and they are all commies . . . even those life long Republicans with decorated government and military service records.


Let's see what shakes out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Law enforcement kills minorities, it's justified.
> Law enforcement investigates Trump, it's a mass deep state conspiracy and they are all commies . . . even those life long Republicans with decorated government and military service records.


Do you really think anyone here thinks shooting aanyone without justification is a good thing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Law enforcement kills minorities, it's justified.
> Law enforcement investigates Trump, it's a mass deep state conspiracy and they are all commies . . . even those life long Republicans with decorated government and military service records.


Coocoo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think anyone here thinks shooting aanyone without justification is a good thing?


You're dealing with a blithering idiot....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Alec Baldwin that colluded with the Russians?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Doesn't even come close to the 100's of time you've nailed Daffy Duck....


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Doesn't even come close to the 100's of time you've nailed Daffy Duck....


lol, talk about a pity party.    

He probably put you on ignore because you're posts have been sucking lately....
Just say'n.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol, talk about a pity party.
> 
> He probably put you on ignore because you're posts have been sucking lately....
> Just say'n.


Or he is just a big, fat, stinky pussy, yeah, I will go with that one.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Or he is just a big, fat, stinky pussy, yeah, I will go with that one.


You think Lion's problem is that he's big, fat and has a stinky pussy?  Well personally I would have just said the Pussy Cat is whiny and left it there... but I see where you're going with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You think Lion's problem is that he's big, fat and has a stinky pussy?  Well personally I would have just said the Pussy Cat is whiny and left it there... but I see where you're going with that.


Lion knows, you know and I think even the union boy is starting to figure it out.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lion knows, you know and I think even the union boy is starting to figure it out.


Umm... I'm not sure I know what it is you think I know?  

What I have scene is Lion continually dismiss and make personal attacks in every interaction with Husker over the last several months.  And now he wants people to feel bad for him because Husker put him on ignore?  Good grief you guys are weird sometimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... I'm not sure I know what it is you think I know?
> 
> What I have scene is Lion continually dismiss and make personal attacks in every interaction with Husker over the last several months.  And now he wants people to feel bad for him because Husker put him on ignore?  Good grief you guys are weird sometimes.


I really don't think Lion gives a rats ass, just funny, that's all.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really don't think Lion gives a rats ass, just funny, that's all.


Yeah... I'm sure that's what it was.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


It's almost like if China announced tarrifs on a Sunday you'd expect some kind of negative market move on a Monday...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think anyone here thinks shooting aanyone without justification is a good thing?


I just think you think being black is justification, Racist Joe. Or undocumented. Or black and undocumented.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I just think you think being black is justification, Racist Joe. Or undocumented. Or black and undocumented.


You should probably keep thinking.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should probably keep thinking.


Today's Dow brought to you by 2009 Monetary Policy, not the threat of tariffs. Just ask the island genius.

It's a good thing you're a racist tape-and-scrape alkie and not a day trader...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Today's Dow brought to you by 2009 Monetary Policy, not the threat of tariffs. Just ask the island genius.
> 
> It's a good thing you're a racist tape-and-scrape alkie and not a day trader...


2009? Who was running things in 2009?
No, I was a wall texture/acoustic kind of guy.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2009? Who was running things in 2009?
> No, I was a wall texture/acoustic kind of guy.


You are really more stupid than I ever imagined. I miss the guy with good hair. At least he knew how to read.

Have a sterno on me... Ask the Island Genius, maybe he can explain my post to you... Wow you're an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You are really more stupid than I ever imagined. I miss the guy with good hair. At least he knew how to read.
> 
> Have a sterno on me... Ask the Island Genius, maybe he can explain my post to you... Wow you're an idiot.


That's not very nice.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not very nice.


I can imagine. It must be hard for you... Along with my amused disdain you do garner some pity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's almost like if China announced tarrifs on a Sunday you'd expect some kind of negative market move on a Monday...


Negative market move for who?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Today's Dow brought to you by 2009 Monetary Policy, not the threat of tariffs. Just ask the island genius.


Sounds like EFH needs you again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I can imagine. It must be hard for you... Along with my amused disdain you do garner some pity.


I've heard about you elite liberals.
Just keep it up, 2020 is right around the corner. Hillary 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not very nice.


It wasnʻt very smart either.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Negative market move for who?


You high, bro?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You high, bro?


Itʻs okay to say you donʻt know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You high, bro?


remember that for everyone who is in a long position, there is someone who is short.  For the short, what you consider a negative market, the short position guys consider a positive market outcome as they attempt to return the markets to equilibrium by driving equity prices back up.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> remember that for everyone who is in a long position, there is someone who is short.  For the short, what you consider a negative market, the short position guys consider a positive market outcome as they attempt to return the markets to equilibrium by driving equity prices back up.


But, of course, that was not the conversation. That was not the claim. That is revisionist BS. The claim was regarding the dow drop the day after tariffs announced was not due to tariffs being announced but due to spending bill. And that, of course, is just stupid. Tax cut and spending will indeed have long-term effects on the market, but Racist Joe was not talking about long-term market mechanisms. He was talking about short-term crashes. Like... say... this...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I though we established it was the spending bill?


Yes, The High Guy from High-wa'ai did...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The market is responding to the  low probability of QE4.


Yes, that is exactly the big concern today...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Increasing the money supply crashes markets.


Guess there was lowering of reserve requirements today...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The budget deal was a kick in the nuts.
> The tariff threat club seems to be paying off, and virtually everything else Trump has done has surpassed all expectations.
> As Trump's approval ratings rise, so will his ability to bitchslap congress.
> Patience grasshopper.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Got to say Friesland... I think you've got them with this one.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Got to say Friesland... I think you've got them with this one.


Nah, Bruddah Island will come back with some kinda side-stepping David Carradine Kung-fu Yoda question/kone that will suggest this was the market reacting to the color of Jerry Powell's tie or Fed minutes from 2010 or something and stupid, Racist, high-on-sterno Joe will quote him as if he knows something about anything and then go back to puking in the dumpster outside Home Depot (down what % today...) How you think the farmers liking the pig+ nut tariff?

Um boy! Now kill Nafta 'cuz... Daca?!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

don't look now... but... that number...



it's the Dodd-Frank bill!!!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

It's the SPENDING BILL!!!!! ON TWO WEEK TIME RELEASE!!!!!!

Meanwhile, Racist stern-jo has opened a "go fund me" for his "Island Backed Day Trader Operation." Guaranteed returns!!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

maga...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> don't look now... but... that number...
> 
> View attachment 2263
> 
> it's the Dodd-Frank bill!!!


You sound pretty desperate to make your point.  But your retention of the multi-causal issues is commendable


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185179, member: 1715"

It's almost like if China announced tarrifs on a Sunday you'd expect some kind of negative market move on a Monday...

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185181, member: 1715"

I just think you think being black is justification, Racist Joe. Or undocumented. Or black and undocumented.

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185191, member: 1715"

Today's Dow brought to you by 2009 Monetary Policy, not the threat of tariffs. Just ask the island genius.

It's a good thing you're a racist tape-and-scrape alkie and not a day trader...

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185193, member: 1715"

You are really more stupid than I ever imagined. I miss the guy with good hair. At least he knew how to read.

Have a sterno on me... Ask the Island Genius, maybe he can explain my post to you... Wow you're an idiot.

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185197, member: 1715"

I can imagine. It must be hard for you... Along with my amused disdain you do garner some pity.

/QUOTE


QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185210, member: 1715"

You high, bro?

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185217, member: 1715"

But, of course, that was not the conversation. That was not the claim. That is revisionist BS. The claim was regarding the dow drop the day after tariffs announced was not due to tariffs being announced but due to spending bill. And that, of course, is just stupid. Tax cut and spending will indeed have long-term effects on the market, but Racist Joe was not talking about long-term market mechanisms. He was talking about short-term crashes. Like... say... this...

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185218, member: 1715"

Yes, The High Guy from High-wa'ai did...

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185219, member: 1715"

Yes, that is exactly the big concern today...

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185243, member: 1715"

Nah, Bruddah Island will come back with some kinda side-stepping David Carradine Kung-fu Yoda question/kone that will suggest this was the market reacting to the color of Jerry Powell's tie or Fed minutes from 2010 or something and stupid, Racist, high-on-sterno Joe will quote him as if he knows something about anything and then go back to puking in the dumpster outside Home Depot (down what % today...) How you think the farmers liking the pig+ nut tariff?

Um boy! Now kill Nafta 'cuz... Daca?!

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185245, member: 1715"

don't look now... but... that number...

*Friedhands number.....666...*

it's the Dodd-Frank bill!!!

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 185254, member: 1715"

It's the SPENDING BILL!!!!! ON TWO WEEK TIME RELEASE!!!!!!

Meanwhile, Racist stern-jo has opened a "go fund me" for his "Island Backed Day Trader Operation." Guaranteed returns!!

/QUOTE









*It's that Shit Slingin Primate again ....gracing the forum with his*
*limited Grey matter.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> maga...View attachment 2264


Sucker


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound pretty desperate to make your point.  But your retention of the multi-causal issues is commendable


Aw Bruddah, I knew I could count on you. 

And, tbh, Mr. Dow and Mr. Jones kinda made my point for me... I'm just a simple messenger.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


I prefer to call them lollipops... But either way, they're taking a licking.

Now, once you and stern-jo publish that "time delayed spending bill effect and the 500 pt Dow drop that was not triggered by pigs and nuts" report that wins you the Nobel, I'll buy you a sculpin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I prefer to call them lollipops... But either way, they're taking a licking.
> 
> Now, once you and stern-jo publish that "time delayed spending bill effect and the 500 pt Dow drop that was not triggered by pigs and nuts" report that wins you the Nobel, I'll buy you a sculpin.


Lollipop sounds about right.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lollipop sounds about right.


Don't worry, trade wars are easy to win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Um boy! Now kill Nafta 'cuz... Daca?!


We can only hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't worry, trade wars are easy to win.


Those that trade arenʻt at War.  Those at war donʻt trade.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But, of course, that was not the conversation. That was not the claim. That is revisionist BS. The claim was regarding the dow drop the day after tariffs announced was not due to tariffs being announced but due to spending bill. And that, of course, is just stupid. Tax cut and spending will indeed have long-term effects on the market, but Racist Joe was not talking about long-term market mechanisms. He was talking about short-term crashes. Like... say... this...
> 
> View attachment 2256


You people always like bringing up things in your conversation like the Market, that you apparently donʻt remember, then I respond to your market assertions and you say “of course, that was not the conversation” because you fail to understand that which you claim you do to promote your ongoing anti-Trump Whine Festival.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people always like bringing up things in your conversation like the Market, that you apparently donʻt remember, then I respond to your market assertions and you say “of course, that was not the conversation” because you fail to understand that which you claim you do to promote your ongoing anti-Trump Whine Festival.


Uh... no. I quoted the posts above. Some clown(s) wanted to make a recent 500+ point market tank that came on the heels of the announcement of tariffs about "spending bill" fiscal stimulous, when it was obviously predicated by the announcement of tariffs. The small rebound that followed clearly tracked the possibility that Trump was somewhat bluffing and China was going to "wait and see" to retalatory tariffs. China decided to call the bluff yesterday and we get today.

I pointed out additional catalysts of precipitous single day or short term market crashes - but some posters want to be cute in their responses because they got stupidly caught on the wrong side of the issue but instead doubled down.

There are two responses working here - one is a racist dummy with a sterno habit who will post or repost whatever bovine feces he steps in on his way to peeing behind the roach wagon at standard brands.

Then there is a too-clever-by-half clown with too much time on his hands who wants to play onanistic word game in order to...  I actaully have no ideal

But the real question/issue is simple: what catalyzed the recent single day "off the cliff" dow drops. "Fear of no QE4" or "fear of a trade war." I leave it to all thinking folks on this board (so most of us, save racist stern-jo and nonononanette) to decide for themselves.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

"you people..." Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... no. I quoted the posts above. Some clown(s) wanted to make a recent 500+ point market tank that came on the heels of the announcement of tariffs about "spending bill" fiscal stimulous, when it was obviously predicated by the announcement of tariffs. The small rebound that followed clearly tracked the possibility that Trump was somewhat bluffing and China was going to "wait and see" to retalatory tariffs. China decided to call the bluff yesterday and we get today.
> 
> I pointed out additional catalysts of precipitous single day or short term market crashes - but some posters want to be cute in their responses because they got stupidly caught on the wrong side of the issue but instead doubled down.
> 
> ...


What is sterno?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is sterno?


When you've drunk so much sterno you forget your drink of choice...


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aw Bruddah, I knew I could count on you.
> 
> And, tbh, Mr. Dow and Mr. Jones kinda made my point for me... I'm just a simple messenger.










*No Point was made other than you are the Shit Slinging King of The Jungle !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is sterno?









*Something " Freidhands " burned the " Shit " out of his " Hands " with !*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Today's Dow brought to you by 2009 Monetary Policy, not the threat of tariffs. Just ask the island genius.
> 
> It's a good thing you're a racist tape-and-scrape alkie and not a day trader...


That’s hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... no. I quoted the posts above. Some clown(s) wanted to make a recent 500+ point market tank that came on the heels of the announcement of tariffs about "spending bill" fiscal stimulous, when it was obviously predicated by the announcement of tariffs. The small rebound that followed clearly tracked the possibility that Trump was somewhat bluffing and China was going to "wait and see" to retalatory tariffs. China decided to call the bluff yesterday and we get today.
> 
> I pointed out additional catalysts of precipitous single day or short term market crashes - but some posters want to be cute in their responses because they got stupidly caught on the wrong side of the issue but instead doubled down.
> 
> ...



*You do know your " Shit " and that's about it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

12 Reasons Barron Trump Is The Coolest White House Kid Of All Time [SLIDESHOW]
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/03/barron-trump-coolest-white-house-kid/&ved=0ahUKEwjbs5L4gZ7aAhWE2YMKHZcnAL8QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw301CmClH0h_vV93zoYyHMh&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Benny

✔@bennyjohnson
https://twitter.com/bennyjohnson/status/980822925778571264

Jim Acosta just yelled at Trump while he was coloring with children at the WH Easter egg roll “What abou the DACA kids? Didn’t you kill DACA?”

Trump responded saying the Dems “Really let them down.” 

Then Trump kept coloring.

Press Corp groaned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Trump, learning to draw . . . next writing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


"I know dis word!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I know dis word!"


I used to think Laura bush was the best first lady, I know Melania is now the best and has the most class of any first lady in my lifetime.
Not even up for debate,


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

https://forwardkeys.com/publication-single/Trump-slump-continues-forwardkeys.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I used to think Laura bush was the best first lady, I know Melania is now the best and has the most class of any first lady in my lifetime.
> Not even up for debate,


How can you tell she says very little and what she does is meaningless (just like her husband), what happened to the fight against cyber bullying? (maybe she should look to her right to start with) We do know her choice in men is a bit suspect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How can you tell she says very little and what she does is meaningless (just like her husband), what happened to the fight against cyber bullying? (maybe she should look to her right to start with) We do know her choice in men is a bit suspect.


I heard she is going to plant a garden and then change the lunch menu for the school system so the kids can throw it in the trash.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard she is going to plant a garden and then change the lunch menu for the school system so the kids can throw it in the trash.


You really don't need to keep proving your ignorance we are, by now, all fully aware of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really don't need to keep proving your ignorance we are, by now, all fully aware of it.


Do you know what the root word of ignorance iz?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what the root word of ignorance iz?


No one gives a shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one gives a shit.


I know you know because that's how you deal with things that you can't deal with.
Queen.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

But... it's the spending bill, stupid...

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-03/tit-for-tat-sanctions-by-u-s-and-china-weigh-on-commodity-prices


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But... it's the spending bill, stupid...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-03/tit-for-tat-sanctions-by-u-s-and-china-weigh-on-commodity-prices


QE or maybe big tech bubble


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you know because that's how you deal with things that you can't deal with.
> Queen.


One of the best concerts I've ever been to, Dec 16 1977, News of the World tour.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One of the best concerts I've ever been to, Dec 16 1977, News of the World tour.


I really didn't appreciate their music until Freddie died, one of my favorite bands.
Randy Travis or BB King were the best concerts I witnessed.


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I used to think Laura bush was the best first lady, I know Melania is now the best and has the most class of any first lady in my lifetime.
> Not even up for debate,


She's a gold digger and nothing else.  Take a way her good looks and there is nothing there.  That you are enamored with her superficial qualities is not surprising as it's consistent with your other simplistic views that you post here 24/7.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> QE or maybe big tech bubble


Oh yes. The broad dow sell-off on Monday was for sure due to lack of QE4. And today's rebound was because the QEII was in port and all flags were flying...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> She's a gold digger and nothing else.  Take a way her good looks and there is nothing there.


You know this how?


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know this how?


Like I said you are a simpleton - how can one explain something to an idiot?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know this how?


She did come here on false pretenses(illegally?), she is pretty vacant only being able perform written speeches (nothing from the heart/does she have one?), she said she would be fighting against cyber bullying (the irony).
Until she proves otherwise you are just giving her the benefit of the doubt because you like how hypocritical her and her husband are and how that irritates people. They are both blank slates for you to project what you wish upon . . . and you do.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know this how?


Same way you and Island Boi know that yesterday's sell off was due to the spending bill...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Like I said you are a simpleton - how can one explain something to an idiot?


just try and remember how your mom talked to your dad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Like I said you are a simpleton - how can one explain something to an idiot?


Maybe it's from that time you met her and had that long conversation with her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She did come here on false pretenses(illegally?), she is pretty vacant only being able perform written speeches (nothing from the heart/does she have one?), she said she would be fighting against cyber bullying (the irony).
> Until she proves otherwise you are just giving her the benefit of the doubt because you like how hypocritical her and her husband are and how that irritates people. They are both blank slates for you to project what you wish upon . . . and you do.


What has she done that is so awful? You just don't like her because she is married to you president. Get over it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What has she done that is so awful? You just don't like her because she is married to you president. Get over it.


I have no problem with her personally, besides her choice in men . . . but she needed someone to make her legit and get the rest of her family in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have no problem with her personally, besides her choice in men . . . but she needed someone to make her legit and get the rest of her family in.


Pathetic lying sack of shit.....


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pathetic lying sack of shit.....


What lies?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pathetic lying sack of shit.....


Hey, that's our 3rd 1st lady you're talking about mister! You can't talk about our 3rd 1st lady like that when she just learned that her darling hubby was banging a porn star and a playboy bunny while she was home nursing their infant. That will make her feel bad!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey, anything happening in Wisconsin today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, that's our 3rd 1st lady you're talking about mister! You can't talk about our 3rd 1st lady like that when she just learned that her darling hubby was banging a porn star and a playboy bunny while she was home nursing their infant. That will make her feel bad!


At least.......


----------



## Friesland (Apr 3, 2018)

Wonder if Ben Bernacke's shoe size will move the indexes tomorrow?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

BREAKING: Mueller Does Not Consider Trump A Criminal Target, Report Says
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29040/breaking-mueller-does-not-consider-trump-criminal-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjK7MPst6DaAhUI9IMKHXmQAGYQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1zomSHN8i6YfK77V3H-Myu&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: Mueller Does Not Consider Trump A Criminal Target, Report Says
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29040/breaking-mueller-does-not-consider-trump-criminal-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjK7MPst6DaAhUI9IMKHXmQAGYQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1zomSHN8i6YfK77V3H-Myu&ampcf=1


Your understanding of this will work out as well as your and Island Boi Economical Geniosity (tm) understanding of how Janet Yellen's stocking color affect the indexes today. I just hope you gave Iz Hutton your whole standard brands daily Sterno allotment to invest....  Guess it's true, some stupidaholicism is not cureable.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Where is the good bruddah anywhose? Taking a little 3 hour tour?

"Trade wars are easy to win." - guess we will see how our economical genius General Conman is fighting a war.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Where is the good bruddah anywhose? Taking a little 3 hour tour?


Here I is! More than 3 hours btw.  Have we stopped trading with anyone yet?  Are we at war yet?  So taxes were reformed and than they were reformed again with tariffs.  What will be the net effect?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wonder if Ben Bernacke's shoe size will move the indexes tomorrow?


How would you hedge that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How can you tell she says very little and what she does is meaningless (just like her husband), what happened to the fight against cyber bullying? (maybe she should look to her right to start with) We do know her choice in men is a bit suspect.


So are yours


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But... it's the spending bill, stupid...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-03/tit-for-tat-sanctions-by-u-s-and-china-weigh-on-commodity-prices


How's your portfolio doing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least.......
> View attachment 2275


Keep clinging, keep clinging on . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Booter said:


> She's a gold digger and nothing else.  Take a way her good looks and there is nothing there.  That you are enamored with her superficial qualities is not surprising as it's consistent with your other simplistic views that you post here 24/7.


Nobody took your snopes article away and there was still "nothing there".  Nothing that you thought was there anyway.  Your simplistic views led you by the nose to post that article without reading it.  That's how you people roll.  That's why Fries and the rest of the MSM clowns are trumpeting the conflicting terms "trade" and "war".  He trumpets index losses, a simplistic view indeed.  Where do they get you people from.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here I is! More than 3 hours btw.  Have we stopped trading with anyone yet?  Are we at war yet?  So taxes were reformed and than they were reformed again with tariffs.  What will be the net effect?


Recession.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Recession.


What does that mean to you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What does that mean to you?


"An eye for an eye will leave us all blind."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "An eye for an eye will leave us all blind."


Did we stop trading?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did we stop trading?


There is reality and then there is the constant smoke screen Trump puts up to make himself, 'appear', relevant, you are correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Where is the good bruddah anywhose? Taking a little 3 hour tour?
> 
> "Trade wars are easy to win." - guess we will see how our economical genius General Conman is fighting a war.


Hey genius, you know this iz all just a proposal, don't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey genius, you know this iz all just a proposal, don't you?


So far it is like all Trump pronouncements, simply a popcorn fart, nothing, nada . . . "Ignore the man behind the presidential podium".


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here I is! More than 3 hours btw.  Have we stopped trading with anyone yet?  Are we at war yet?  So taxes were reformed and than they were reformed again with tariffs.  What will be the net effect?


Hey, Confusingus is back. The dow moves have NOTHING to do with tariffs. If you think "trade war" is "stopped trading with anyone" you've been drinking more sterno than racist Joe.

It's ok. Everyone reading the past few pages who have not lost their minds to wood alcohol and racist rants knows what you said and saw what happened.

And we all know it's Powell's labrador's stool shape that is crashing the dow today.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did we stop trading?


Man desperately trying to change terms of debate after losing. Film at 11.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey genius, you know this iz all just a proposal, don't you?


Really Racist sterno drinking Joe. You should let the international investor class know. They seem to be recalling the money they have loaned to companies because they seem to think maybe those companies will make less money when there is a 25% increase in costs of goods. But since you are so much more clever, I'd give them a call. Maybe you could get a Biz Show:
Morning Stern-Jo and the BIz Island report. I'd work on that...

Till then I guess the world-wide investing class hasn't checked in with Bruddah Izland Genious to learn what Greenspan had for breakfast.

Have a little Radiator Fluid chaser for this morning's sterno, it'll take the edge off...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How's your portfolio doing?


I'm in 60% cash since Dec. so I'm where I want to be. 

But changing the subject don't change the reality... The possibility of no QE7 in 2050 is driving today's market moves...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Really Racist sterno drinking Joe. You should let the international investor class know. They seem to be recalling the money they have loaned to companies because they seem to think maybe those companies will make less money when there is a 25% increase in costs of goods. But since you are so much more clever, I'd give them a call. Maybe you could get a Biz Show:
> Morning Stern-Jo and the BIz Island report. I'd work on that...
> 
> Till then I guess the world-wide investing class hasn't checked in with Bruddah Izland Genious to learn what Greenspan had for breakfast.
> ...


I will take that as a no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep clinging, keep clinging on . . .


*HILLARY STILL BLAMING: Misogyny, FBI, sexism, NRA, Russia caused 2016 loss...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So far it is like all Trump pronouncements, simply a popcorn fart, nothing, nada . . . "Ignore the man behind the presidential podium".


I believe you posted this wouldn't happen,
TRUMP SOARS TO 51% APPROVAL...


----------



## Booter (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey genius, you know this iz all just a proposal, don't you?


Simpleton


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will take that as a no.


Maybe you should ask Mr. Dow and Mr. Jones. Or your Izland geniousityness. 

It's ok. No one really cares if you understand how things work or not. You just keep sitting in San Pedro waiting for your QEIV to dock... 

But it's pretty amuzing to watch Iz wiggle like moray flush out of her lava hole. Kek.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe you posted this wouldn't happen,
> TRUMP SOARS TO 51% APPROVAL...


Sucker.

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/president_trump_job_approval-6179.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *HILLARY STILL BLAMING: Misogyny, FBI, sexism, NRA, Russia caused 2016 loss...*


She is still bitter and so are you . . . the rest of the world has moved on from you two losers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/president_trump_job_approval-6179.html


I guess lil joe meant disapproval rate . . . almost got down below 53%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is still bitter and so are you . . . the rest of the world has moved on from you two losers.


So, you admit you voted for a loser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

The lure is out, and we know Trump can't resist, he'll bite.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I know dis word!"



*Hey Gato.....she speaks fluently five Languages besides English.*
*She attended College....which says a lot more than you can boast.*
*Pursued a career in Fashion Design and Modeling...*

*Hell Gato....you struggle with basic English composition/structure....*
*Go review some of your recent posts that infuriate you so....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

*THIS IS CNN, THE FAKE NEWS NETWORK and this is what fake news gets you,

2018's 1st Quarter Ratings Are In -- CNN Is Getting DESTROYED By Other News Networks 
Media | Justin Caruso


This is EMBARRASSING*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The lure is out, and we know Trump can't resist, he'll bite.



*Hey unaware Gato....you need to do some research as I've previously stated.....*
*The " Lure " is out for the Criminal Democrats and it is stuck " Deep " down in*
*their throats leaving them with a constantly confused " State " of mind...*
*Much like YOU !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, Confusingus is back. The dow moves have NOTHING to do with tariffs. If you think "trade war" is "stopped trading with anyone" you've been drinking more sterno than racist Joe.
> 
> It's ok. Everyone reading the past few pages who have not lost their minds to wood alcohol and racist rants knows what you said and saw what happened.
> 
> And we all know it's Powell's labrador's stool shape that is crashing the dow today.



*What's up " Shit Slinger "......back for more abuse because exposing your *
*lies hurts you so.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


It iz hard to believe you really make it through the day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It iz hard to believe you really make it through the day.


Do you need to lie to yourself to get through the day?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2018)

OP-ED CONTRIBUTORS

*China’s Intellectual Property Theft Must Stop*

Chinese companies have stolen trade secrets from virtually every sector of the American economy: automobiles, auto tires, aviation, chemicals, consumer electronics, electronic trading, industrial software, biotech and pharmaceuticals. Last year U.S. Steel accused Chinese hackers of stealing trade secrets related to the production of lightweight steel, then turning them over to Chinese steel makers.

entire article: 
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/15/opinion/china-us-intellectual-property-trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> OP-ED CONTRIBUTORS
> 
> *China’s Intellectual Property Theft Must Stop*
> 
> ...


The chicoms have been stealing from us for decades and trump is the only one to call bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you need to lie to yourself to get through the day?


You're still away.
Do you ever putt last?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Really Racist sterno drinking Joe. You should let the international investor class know. They seem to be recalling the money they have loaned to companies because they seem to think maybe those companies will make less money when there is a 25% increase in costs of goods. But since you are so much more clever, I'd give them a call. Maybe you could get a Biz Show:
> Morning Stern-Jo and the BIz Island report. I'd work on that...
> 
> Till then I guess the world-wide investing class hasn't checked in with Bruddah Izland Genious to learn what Greenspan had for breakfast.
> ...


Looks like the tariffs are working,
*Stocks make a monster comeback, Dow rallies more than 700 points from lows of the day*

The Dow Jones industrial average closed 230.94 points, rallying more than 700 points from its session low.
Earlier in the session, the major averages fell sharply after China announced new tariffs that target up to $50 billion in U.S. goods, increasing worries that a trade war could take place in the near future.
"The emotional tape presents investors with a buying opportunity," notes one analyst.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the tariffs are working,
> *Stocks make a monster comeback, Dow rallies more than 700 points from lows of the day*
> 
> The Dow Jones industrial average closed 230.94 points, rallying more than 700 points from its session low.
> ...


Hey, guess why the stocks turned around. 
1) Powell said "QE4 is likely!"
2) White House walked back tariff talk...

Don't take too long now. You get one life-line call to the Skipper of a the Minnow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, guess why the stocks turned around.
> 1) Powell said "QE4 is likely!"
> 2) White House walked back tariff talk...
> 
> Don't take too long now. You get one life-line call to the Skipper of a the Minnow.


QE and the spending bill, wrong headed government policies at work.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> QE and the spending bill, wrong headed government policies at work.


Yes. You're right. Today and yesterday were about the spending bill and QE...  No one even noticed China listing possible trade targets or heard Mnuchin walk back WH trade talk. You are a very clever little racist.

You and Izlander are economicish geniousities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, guess why the stocks turned around.
> 
> 2) White House walked back tariff talk...


Yes,
*Trump on China’s new tariffs: You can’t lose a trade war when you’re already $500 billion down*
Allahpundit Apr 04, 2018 4:41 PM
Top Pick





Trade wars are good and easy to win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes. You're right. Today and yesterday were about the spending bill and QE...  No one even noticed China listing possible trade targets or heard Mnuchin walk back WH trade talk. You are a very clever little racist.
> 
> You and Izlander are economicish geniousities.


Yes, no one, you must be smarter than you appear, right? Maybe you aren't as smart as you keep telling us. Sterno, iz it?
*Trump on China’s new tariffs: You can’t lose a trade war when you’re already $500 billion down*
Allahpundit Apr 04, 2018 4:41 PM
Top Pick





Trade wars are good and easy to win.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, no one, you must be smarter than you appear, right? Maybe you aren't as smart as you keep telling us. Sterno, iz it?
> *Trump on China’s new tariffs: You can’t lose a trade war when you’re already $500 billion down*
> Allahpundit Apr 04, 2018 4:41 PM
> Top Pick
> ...


As a co-worker once said to a right-wing extremist like we find in here, "I don't mind talking politics with people who know something about it, that's why I won't be talking politics with you." Insert "Economics" or "Trade" in the place of politics at your leisure . . . Trump knows only what those on Hannity or Fox and Friends tell him. No one should be talking to Trump about these things, where's the Republican led congress?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

SAN DIEGO (AP) — In vowing Tuesday to use the military on the U.S.-Mexico border until his coveted wall is built, President Donald Trump heaped blame on his predecessor, congressional Democrats and Mexico for creating a dangerous and dysfunctional border.

Here's a look at some of Trump's latest claims on the state of the border, including a caravan of Central Americans crossing Mexico, and how they stack up with the facts:

TRUMP: "President Obama made changes that basically created no border. It's called catch and release. And we can't do anything about it because the laws that were created by Democrats are so pathetic and so weak."

THE FACTS: Wrong on several fronts.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ap-fact-check-trump-misses-mark-state-mexico-222248563.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.



*You regurgitate Democratic/MSM Lies.
*
*How's it feel to be the FORUM Jackass ......Hmmmmm !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> SAN DIEGO (AP) — In vowing Tuesday to use the military on the U.S.-Mexico border until his coveted wall is built, President Donald Trump heaped blame on his predecessor, congressional Democrats and Mexico for creating a dangerous and dysfunctional border.
> 
> Here's a look at some of Trump's latest claims on the state of the border, including a caravan of Central Americans crossing Mexico, and how they stack up with the facts:
> 
> ...




*Gato.......Really...?*

*You are really going to try and sell that bowl of Shit....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes. You're right. Today and yesterday were about the spending bill and QE...  No one even noticed China listing possible trade targets or heard Mnuchin walk back WH trade talk. You are a very clever little racist.
> 
> You and Izlander are economicish geniousities.



*What's up Shit Slinger......*

*You should have finished High School...let alone try College.*

*Sad....you're quite Sad....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As a co-worker once said to a right-wing extremist like we find in here, "I don't mind talking politics with people who know something about it, that's why I won't be talking politics with you." Insert "Economics" or "Trade" in the place of politics at your leisure . . . Trump knows only what those on Hannity or Fox and Friends tell him. No one should be talking to Trump about these things, where's the Republican led congress?


You mean the ones that passed the spending bill?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the ones that passed the spending bill?


The ones that should impeach Trump while they still can and regain some iota of relevance and possibly retain their advantage in Congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

*MUELLER STOPPING TRAVELING OLIGARCHS, SCANS ELECTRONICS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ones that should impeach Trump while they still can and regain some iota of relevance and possibly retain their advantage in Congress.


Mueller needs to be fired first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

In a marked change in tone, the White House says President Donald Trump is not OK with recent revelations involving the embattled head of the Environmental Protection Agency.

For his part, EPA Administrator Scott Pruitt is denying he knew about big raises given to two of his closest aides and insisting he did nothing wrong in renting a bargain-priced condo tied to an energy lobbyist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm in 60% cash since Dec. so I'm where I want to be.
> 
> But changing the subject don't change the reality... The possibility of no QE7 in 2050 is driving today's market moves...


Why would you want to have that much in cash with the possibility of QE7?  Thatʻs just over a 30 year bond away?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe you posted this wouldn't happen,
> TRUMP SOARS TO 51% APPROVAL...


The party of predictions frome weather to politics.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ones that should impeach Trump while they still can and regain some iota of relevance and possibly retain their advantage in Congress.










*Poor Poor Rat......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mueller needs to be fired first.



*Someone needs to kick that chipmunk cheeked *
*Criminal POS " I wrap myself in the USMC Flag " in the Nuts !*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would you want to have that much in cash with the possibility of QE7?  Thatʻs just over a 30 year bond away?


Because I took some profits and am doing some investing outside the market. 

One opportunity I see is a sterno truck to hit the standard brands in San Diego county. I believe there is a lot of opportunity for growth.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MUELLER STOPPING TRAVELING OLIGARCHS, SCANS ELECTRONICS...*


Using Trump's border search guidelines, which is the funniest thing all day (except for you and Bruddah Buffet, that iz...)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Because I took some profits and am doing some investing outside the market.


How do you invest outside the market? lol. I'm enjoying this conversation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Using Trump's border search guidelines, which is the funniest thing all day (except for you and Bruddah Buffet, that iz...)


We're the funniest guys out there.  Just ask us!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Careful what you wish for.

DHS chief: National Guard troops being sent to the border immediately, possibly arriving tonight
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/04/dhs-chief-national-guard-troops-sent-border-immediately-possibly-arriving-tonight/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjI09jAi6LaAhWZ8oMKHb0oBP4QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw08DbXLogWrniZzEDmHy_Ak&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Because I took some profits and am doing some investing outside the market.
> 
> One opportunity I see is a sterno truck to hit the standard brands in San Diego county. I believe there is a lot of opportunity for growth.


*Ah......the Shit Slingin Sterno drinkin wacko who lurks the Truck Stops...*

*Friedhands reveals more of his deep inner workings at Criminal conduct.....*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you invest outside the market? lol. I'm enjoying this conversation.


I told you, I'm buying a sterno truck business.

Oh, no, you're right, there is no such thing as investment outside the stock market. No one in the history of investment ever bought a building, a piece of art, put money in a non-public business, a non-traded business, a family business, bought straight bonds, bundled mortages. No one ever bought a franchise or use money for VC. You should invent those things. Some of them might even take off.

Wow... You guys are something else


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I told you, I'm buying a sterno truck business.
> 
> Oh, no, you're right, there is no such thing as investment outside the stock market. No one in the history of investment ever bought a building, a piece of art, put money in a non-public business, a non-traded business, a family business, bought straight bonds, bundled mortages. No one ever bought a franchise or use money for VC. You should invent those things. Some of them might even take off.
> 
> Wow... You guys are something else


Reminds me of dizzy's argument about what is and isn't an asset.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of dizzy's argument about what is and isn't an asset.


...or Fed rates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I told you, I'm buying a sterno truck business.
> 
> Oh, no, you're right, there is no such thing as investment outside the stock market. No one in the history of investment ever bought a building, a piece of art, put money in a non-public business, a non-traded business, a family business, bought straight bonds, bundled mortages. No one ever bought a franchise or use money for VC. You should invent those things. Some of them might even take off.
> 
> Wow... You guys are something else


I knew this fumbling response was coming.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of dizzy's argument about what is and isn't an asset.


Ah yes!  One of the classics.  Espola posted the formula for net worth and you people followed along in a dizzied state.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> ...or Fed rates.


You mean APR rates.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew this fumbling response was coming.  Lol!


Why, because he already told you so? Kinda obvious don't ya think?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes!  One of the classics.  Espola posted the formula for net worth and you people followed along in a dizzied state.


More history revision courtesy of dizzy mcdougal.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes!  One of the classics.  Espola posted the formula for net worth and you people followed along in a dizzied state.


Where did "net worth" come from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, because he already told you so? Kinda obvious don't ya think?


What did he tell me? And what was obvious to you?  Iʻve never seen you comprehend these types of conversations.  Your post on assets is evidence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More history revision courtesy of dizzy mcdougal.


First your comprehension then your memory.  Iʻll buy you some flowers Algernon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What did he tell me? And what was obvious to you?  Iʻve never seen you comprehend these types of conversations.  Your post on assets is evidence.


Blah, blah, blah, you aren't fooling anyone but yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Where did "net worth" come from?


A - L


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah, you aren't fooling anyone but yourself.


How am I doing that?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More history revision courtesy of dizzy mcdougal.


I even showed him how the Fed explained their rates, and he argued with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, because he already told you so? Kinda obvious don't ya think?


You are going downhill fast my babbling friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah, you aren't fooling anyone but yourself.


You are embarrassing yourself, again. Why do you think I hired Iz to be my financial advisor?
Dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of dizzy's argument about what is and isn't an asset.


Tell us all about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I even showed him how the Fed explained their rates, and he argued with that.


Go on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

TRADE DEFICIT HITS 10 YEAR HIGH


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2018)

t's order calling up National Guard troops to patrol the border would have been anathema to old-line right-wingers, since it treads on the toes of posse comitatus prohibitions enacted in various parts of the US code, including principally the Act as passed by the 45th Congress (which effectively ended the practice of US troops enforcing Federal law in the formerly rebellious states) --

From and after the passage of this act it shall not be lawful to employ any part of the Army of the United States, as a posse comitatus, or otherwise, for the purpose of executing the laws, except in such cases and under such circumstances as such employment of said force may be expressly authorized by the Constitution or by act of Congress; and no money appropriated by this act shall be used to pay any of the expenses incurred in the employment of any troops in violation of this section and any person willfully violating the provisions of this section shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor and on conviction thereof shall be punished by fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or imprisonment not exceeding two years or by both such fine and imprisonment​As if we needed another ground for impeachment.

In addition to that, any NG troops called up are going to have to give up their civilian lives for a while, which in almost all cases will mean loss of their pay and benefits, disrupting not only their personal lives but also their families and communities.  That probably won't help his poll numbers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

espola said:


> t's order calling up National Guard troops to patrol the border would have been anathema to old-line right-wingers, since it treads on the toes of posse comitatus prohibitions enacted in various parts of the US code, including principally the Act as passed by the 45th Congress (which effectively ended the practice of US troops enforcing Federal law in the formerly rebellious states) --
> 
> From and after the passage of this act it shall not be lawful to employ any part of the Army of the United States, as a posse comitatus, or otherwise, for the purpose of executing the laws, except in such cases and under such circumstances as such employment of said force may be expressly authorized by the Constitution or by act of Congress; and no money appropriated by this act shall be used to pay any of the expenses incurred in the employment of any troops in violation of this section and any person willfully violating the provisions of this section shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor and on conviction thereof shall be punished by fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or imprisonment not exceeding two years or by both such fine and imprisonment​As if we needed another ground for impeachment.
> 
> In addition to that, any NG troops called up are going to have to give up their civilian lives for a while, which in almost all cases will mean loss of their pay and benefits, disrupting not only their personal lives but also their families and communities.  That probably won't help his poll numbers.



*Obama sending 1,200 troops to Mexican border*

President Barack Obama will send 1,200 National Guard troops to boost security along the U.S.-Mexico border, officials said Tuesday, pre-empting Republican plans to try to force votes on such a deployment.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sdut-obama-to-send-1200-troops-2010may25-story.html
*
Trump claimed his plan to put troops on the border is extraordinary. It was routine for Obama.*

President Trump floated the idea Tuesday of deploying troops to the U.S.-Mexico border.

“Until we can have a wall and proper security, we are going to be guarding our border with our military,” Trump said at the White House.
He continued: “That’s a big step, we really haven’t done that before, or certainly not very much before.”

That’s not exactly true. Long-standing concerns about the security of the southern border, cited by Trump, led to National Guard troops being deployed by the thousands under Presidents Barack Obama and George W. Bush.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2018/04/04/trump-claimed-his-plan-to-put-troops-on-the-border-is-extraordinary-it-was-routine-for-obama/?utm_term=.149748dd4b98


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah, you aren't fooling anyone but yourself.


Just more duck shit....


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew this fumbling response was coming.  Lol!


Did you? Like you knew one-day market moves the day after tariffs were announced were the result of a spending bill... You are, of course, a genious.

The rest of us, of course, knew you would never admit to your stupid position and that Sterno-Jo would continue to lick your fungus-infested flip-flops with his vomit-laced spittle. But knowing that doesn't really get us anything, except more disgusting mental imagery. So it's not really a win-win.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of dizzy's argument about what is and isn't an asset.


I think Iz' problem is less not knowing things than writing crap in haste and deciding to defend his crap, despite the fact everyone can smell it a mile away.

Racist stern-jo on the other hand seems to not even understand that it's crap and just goes around with it on his foot thinking he smells like clover.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are embarrassing yourself, again. Why do you think I hired Iz to be my financial advisor?
> Dope.


You hired the guy who said he couldn't make a dime during the strongest market recovery ever?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think Iz' problem is less not knowing things than writing crap in haste and deciding to defend his crap, despite the fact everyone can smell it a mile away.
> 
> Racist stern-jo on the other hand seems to not even understand that it's crap and just goes around with it on his foot thinking he smells like clover.


Dizzy always has someone looking over his shoulder as he is a known time waster at home and away . . . I don't think anyone wants to get that close to lil joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You hired the guy who said he couldn't make a dime during the strongest market recovery ever?


Is this the 0.20 per year guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy always has someone looking over his shoulder as he is a known time waster at home and away . . . I don't think anyone wants to get that close to lil joe.


Do you know where you wife iz?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this the 0.20 per year guy?


As you seem to only be able to see the world through the narrow prism of your own experience, do you only have one source of income?

 . . . unlike your financial advisor, I do, several.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you seem to only be able to see the world through the narrow prism of your own experience, do you only have one source of income?
> 
> . . . unlike your financial advisor, I do, several.


How many do you need?
You should pay me for keeping you in line, that's a full time JOB.
I also babysit e-reader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

*Massive raids in California shut down China-based marijuana-slavery syndicate*
Ed Morrissey Apr 05, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





Fodder for Sessions?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many do you need?
> You should pay me for keeping you in line, that's a full time JOB.
> I also babysit e-reader.


You are watching a movie that doesn't exist anywhere except in your own mind.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Massive raids in California shut down China-based marijuana-slavery syndicate*
> Ed Morrissey Apr 05, 2018 12:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


I love "China," "slavery" and "marijuana" in the same headline. So sexy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I love "China," "slavery" and "marijuana" in the same headline. So sexy!


Like flies to a light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like flies to a light.


Yes, you 2 are just like moths, too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

KAMALA CRACKS TRUMP DEATH JOKE... 




Hüsker Dü said:


> You are watching a movie that doesn't exist anywhere except in your own mind.


You sure seem to think about me a lot, anything I should know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Lowest amount of border crossings in decades and Trump calls it a crisis . . . a political crisis maybe, but not an immigration crisis. He will attempt to spend millions of tax payer dollars to impress his new found friends.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lowest amount of border crossings in decades and Trump calls it a crisis . . . a political crisis maybe, but not an immigration crisis. He will attempt to spend millions of tax payer dollars to impress his new found friends.


Daffy, Daffy, Daffy.......

Washington (CNN)The number of migrants trying to illegally cross into the US at the Mexico border spiked dramatically in March, according to numbers released Wednesday as President Donald Trump announced he was sending National Guard troops to the southern border.

The number of people either caught trying to cross the southern border or rejected for admission increased 37% from February into March, a sudden rise in figures that had been holding relatively steady. The increase was driven especially by a jump in the number of people apprehended trying to cross illegally. The number of families and unaccompanied children trying to come into the US increased at a higher rate than the general population.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/04/politics/border-crossings-spike-trump-effect/index.html

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Illegal immigration across the U.S.-Mexico border surged 200 percent in March compared with the same month last year, *The Washington Times reported Wednesday.*

Citing Homeland Security data, The Washington Times reported that Border Patrol and officers at the ports of entry nabbed 50,308 people in March — up from less than 37,000 in February, and three times the 16,588 people apprehended in March 2017.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lowest amount of border crossings in decades and Trump calls it a crisis . . . a political crisis maybe, but not an immigration crisis. He will attempt to spend millions of tax payer dollars to impress his new found friends.


Lets ask Kate Steinle's dad, he might not agree with your opinion.
*CRISIS,
50,308 Stopped at SW Border Last Month... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets ask Kate Steinle's dad, he might not agree with your opinion.
> *CRISIS,
> 50,308 Stopped at SW Border Last Month... *


God rest her soul . . . but for you, you are clinging to a false narrative, once again, like always.

 . . . and yes, the lowest number of illegal border crossings in decades. So yes, it's just a political ploy to shore up the base by getting the likes of you excited and scared.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

As Scott Pruitt gets the kiss of death, Trump's expressed support.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God rest her soul . . . but for you, you are clinging to a false narrative, once again, like always.
> 
> . . . and yes, the lowest number of illegal border crossings in decades. So yes, it's just a political ploy to shore up the base by getting the likes of you excited and scared.


How many illegals caught trying to get in would be make it a crisis?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God rest her soul . . . but for you, you are clinging to a false narrative, once again, like always.
> 
> . . . and yes, the lowest number of illegal border crossings in decades. So yes, it's just a political ploy to shore up the base by getting the likes of you excited and scared.


You ignorant wanker...if you didn't have me on ignore ya pussy, you would see you're wrong...again.
_*"Citing Homeland Security data, The Washington Times reported that Border Patrol and officers at the ports of entry nabbed 50,308 people in March — up from less than 37,000 in February, and three times the 16,588 people apprehended in March 2017."*_


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't look now Racist Stern-Jo, I think the GOP congress passed another omnibus after trading hours! How many spending bills can they pass in one Q?


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2018)

t's moronic speech about taxes (wait - forget that boring stuff - immigrant rapists) is another nail in his term's 25th amendment coffin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't look now Racist Stern-Jo, I think the GOP congress passed another omnibus after trading hours! How many spending bills can they pass in one Q?


Enough to get QE4 rolling so we can get to QE7 where your 60% of portfolio cash holdings amount to.......


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

espola said:


> t's moronic speech about taxes


Use your big people words and tell us what you understand about tax law.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Enough to get QE4 rolling so we can get to QE7 where your 60% of portfolio cash holdings amount to.......


Oh look, it's the island trade genius here to explain that Jerry Powell's lunch of ham and eggs and not the White House press release is responsible for the dow futures dropping.

Thank you for explaining it to me Bruddah, naive me would have suspected it was WH threat of tariffs, not last months spending bill. So glad you set me straight!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many illegals caught trying to get in would be make it a crisis?


I would totally ask Kate Steinle’s Dad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

espola said:


> t's order calling up National Guard troops to patrol the border would have been anathema to old-line right-wingers, since it treads on the toes of posse comitatus prohibitions enacted in various parts of the US code, including principally the Act as passed by the 45th Congress (which effectively ended the practice of US troops enforcing Federal law in the formerly rebellious states) --
> 
> From and after the passage of this act it shall not be lawful to employ any part of the Army of the United States, as a posse comitatus, or otherwise, for the purpose of executing the laws, except in such cases and under such circumstances as such employment of said force may be expressly authorized by the Constitution or by act of Congress; and no money appropriated by this act shall be used to pay any of the expenses incurred in the employment of any troops in violation of this section and any person willfully violating the provisions of this section shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor and on conviction thereof shall be punished by fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or imprisonment not exceeding two years or by both such fine and imprisonment​As if we needed another ground for impeachment.
> 
> In addition to that, any NG troops called up are going to have to give up their civilian lives for a while, which in almost all cases will mean loss of their pay and benefits, disrupting not only their personal lives but also their families and communities.  That probably won't help his poll numbers.


Liar


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Enough to get QE4 rolling so we can get to QE7 where your 60% of portfolio cash holdings amount to.......


WOW!!! Look at this crazy coincidence! OMG!!! This press release came out just minutes before Dow Futures went down 400 points. The old, economicallyish irrational me would have thought "gee, they're related..." but now that I have studed at the stinky-fungus feet of the economiciallish geniousiness of Iz and his alter boi Stern-jo I know this is a complete conincidence and really it's all about TARP! That's so amazing! I'm so lucky I found this site! I might even sign up for Trump U's online real estate courses.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> WOW!!! Look at this crazy coincidence! OMG!!! This press release came out just minutes before Dow Futures went down 400 points. The old, economicallyish irrational me would have thought "gee, they're related..." but now that I have studed at the stinky-fungus feet of the economiciallish geniousiness of Iz and his alter boi Stern-jo I know this is a complete conincidence and really it's all about TARP! That's so amazing! I'm so lucky I found this site! I might even sign up for Trump U's online real estate courses.
> 
> View attachment 2297View attachment 2295


Really funny. It takes a good sense of humor to laugh at that sort of thinking, instead of cringing that there are in fact a bunch of know-nothings who just don’t like what they’ve been told all these years about stuff like science and the economy. On all sides, on all sides...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you? Like you knew one-day market moves the day after tariffs were announced were the result of a spending bill... You are, of course, a *genious.*
> 
> The rest of us, of course, knew you would never admit to your stupid position and that Sterno-Jo would continue to lick your fungus-infested flip-flops with his vomit-laced spittle. But knowing that doesn't really get us anything, except more disgusting mental imagery. So it's not really a win-win.


What's a genious?

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Genious
It is often the case that idiots describe others as 'genious' but are ironically ignorant to the fact that the word is spelt 'genius' - much to the amusement of us intelligent people.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's a genious?
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Genious
> It is often the case that idiots describe others as 'genious' but are ironically ignorant to the fact that the word is spelt 'genius' - much to the amusement of us intelligent people.


Is the word “spelt” or is it “spelled?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You hired the guy who said he couldn't make a dime during the strongest market recovery ever?


How about two dimes more an hour, every year, over the last 10 years?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy always has someone looking over his shoulder as he is a known time waster at home and away . . . I don't think anyone wants to get that close to lil joe.


Not all of us can be prodigious earners like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, it's the island trade genius here to explain that Jerry Powell's lunch of ham and eggs and not the White House press release is responsible for the dow futures dropping.
> 
> Thank you for explaining it to me Bruddah, naive me would have suspected it was WH threat of tariffs, not last months spending bill. So glad you set me straight!


You're welcome


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's a genious?
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Genious
> It is often the case that idiots describe others as 'genious' but are ironically ignorant to the fact that the word is spelt 'genius' - much to the amusement of us intelligent people.


It must be 'cuz I spelt genious like that that this happened... Or mebbe I spelt it like that cuz your economicallish analysis is assinine... (see what I did there?!) You are really going to ride your insane position all the way. Wow. Ok. I can post this stuff all year. It's vaguely amusing...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're welcome


BTW, you should take another shift someplace and get healthcare. It's not good to be too poor to afford something as low-cost as that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> WOW!!! Look at this crazy coincidence! OMG!!! This press release came out just minutes before Dow Futures went down 400 points. The old, economicallyish irrational me would have thought "gee, they're related..." but now that I have studed at the stinky-fungus feet of the economiciallish geniousiness of Iz and his alter boi Stern-jo I know this is a complete conincidence and really it's all about TARP! That's so amazing! I'm so lucky I found this site! I might even sign up for Trump U's online real estate courses.
> 
> View attachment 2297View attachment 2295


I love your sound bite economics vs. 5 years of QE.  Please continue your desperate rampage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It must be 'cuz I spelt genious like that that this happened... Or mebbe I spelt it like that cuz your economicallish analysis is assinine... (see what I did there?!) You are really going to ride your insane position all the way. Wow. Ok. *I can post this stuff all year. *
> View attachment 2298


Me too.  Oh wait!!  I did.  See my Econ for Politicians thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> BTW, you should take another shift someplace and get healthcare. It's not good to be too poor to afford something as low-cost as that.


Iron Mountain is free healthcare.  Well not really.  My taxes paid for the parking lot, out house and 6 miles of trail maintenance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lowest amount of border crossings in decades and Trump calls it a crisis . . . a political crisis maybe, but not an immigration crisis. He will attempt to spend millions of tax payer dollars to impress his new found friends.


The Caravan is on the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't look now Racist Stern-Jo, I think the GOP congress passed another omnibus after trading hours! How many spending bills can they pass in one Q?
> 
> View attachment 2294


Venezuela


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is the word “spelt” or is it “spelled?”


Urban vs. non-urban.  Take your pick.  Fries likes urban.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't look now Racist Stern-Jo, I think the GOP congress passed another omnibus after trading hours! How many spending bills can they pass in one Q?
> 
> View attachment 2294


It's not revenge he's after, it's the reconning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I would totally ask Kate Steinle’s Dad.


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you 2 are just like moths, too funny.


Flies come from maggots, that's why I chose them to rep you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many illegals caught trying to get in would be make it a crisis?


No one on the border wants any military there, for more than one reason.

https://www.nytimes.com/1997/06/29/us/after-marine-on-patrol-kills-a-teen-ager-a-texas-border-village-wonders-why.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's a genious?
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Genious
> It is often the case that idiots describe others as 'genious' but are ironically ignorant to the fact that the word is spelt 'genius' - much to the amusement of us intelligent people.


Is E on holiday? Are you the sub?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not all of us can be prodigious earners like you.


That's obvious, at least based on your 8 year tale of woe while everyone else with the means were doing quite well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not revenge he's after, it's the reconning.


Yes, "reconning" may be the word, but he would have to stop conning before he began re-conning, or is that the term for conning people over and over again?. His whole life is a con.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is E on holiday? Are you the sub?


Why yes I am.  How am I doing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's obvious, at least based on your 8 year tale of woe while everyone else with the means were doing quite well.


A tale indeed.  And “were doing quite well”?  What happened?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, "reconning" may be the word, but he would have to stop conning before he began re-conning, or is that the term for conning people over and over again?. His whole life is a con.


Thatʻs not true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A tale indeed.  And “were doing quite well”?  What happened?


Trump . . . but I already made moves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump . . . but I already made moves.


60 percent cash?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one on the border wants any military there, for more than one reason.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/1997/06/29/us/after-marine-on-patrol-kills-a-teen-ager-a-texas-border-village-wonders-why.html


That's not even a little bit true, why do you lie so?


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one on the border wants any military there, for more than one reason.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/1997/06/29/us/after-marine-on-patrol-kills-a-teen-ager-a-texas-border-village-wonders-why.html


I heard on the radio today that the NG will not be armed this time.  If that is true, they might as well send the Girl Scouts.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not revenge he's after, it's the reconning.


When you're talking about Don the Con re-conning is exactly right.

You might want to take Iz some asprin. He can't afford health insurance. But he knows what moves the markets!

You two have really become a dog and pony show while I was away. I'll miss you!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not all of us can be prodigious earners like you.


But if you just put in a few more hours at the greeter slot, you could at least afford insurance. Think of your family!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Is Hillary Clinton going insane?
APRIL 5, 2018
The former Democratic presidential candidate's obsessive focus on her 2016 election loss, her weird statements, and her inability to move on raises th...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/is_hillary_clinton_going_insane.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

*this Country’*





AP Photo/Matt Rourke, File
by JEROME HUDSON5 Apr 2018762

*Rap mogul Jay-Z sat down with David Letterman for his Netflix series My Next Guest Needs No Introduction and told the former late-night host that the election of Donald Trump is a “great thing” because it’s “bringing out an ugly side of America that we wanted to believe was gone.”*
“I’ll be honest with you,” Letterman began, “I’m beginning to lose confidence in the Trump administration.”

After some nervous laughter, Jay-Z replied, “I think it’s actually a great thing.”

“I think that what he’s forcing people to do is have conversations and [forcing] people to band together and work together,” said Jay-Z, who headlined a concert for Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign. “You can’t really address something that’s not revealed. He’s bringing out an ugly side of America that we wanted to believe was gone, and it’s still here. We still gotta deal with it.”

“We have to talk about the N-word and we have to talk about why white men are so privileged in this country,” the Grammy-winner, whose net worth is near $1 billion, explained.




Letterman chimed in, adding, “I completely agree. We don’t need more evidence.”

“Is he a racist? Is he not a racist?” Letterman said of President Trump. “I’m telling you, If you’re having a debate over whether a guy is a racist, chances are that guy’s a racist.”

Letterman last took swipes at President Trump while interviewing Pakistan-born activist Malala Yousafzai.

“I feel personally, not politically, but personally, he is not fit to represent me. I don’t think he’s fit to represent anyone in this room,” Letterman said of Trump.

Trump and Jay-Z had a war of words earlier this year, that ended with the president taking to Twitter and writing, “Somebody please inform Jay-Z that because of my policies, Black Unemployment has just been reported to be at the LOWEST RATE EVER.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I heard on the radio today that the NG will not be armed this time.  If that is true, they might as well send the Girl Scouts.


They weren't armed when Obama sent them either....did you whine like a little bitch then?

TUCSON, Ariz.  — President Barack Obama on Tuesday ordered 1,200 National Guard troops to boost security along the U.S.-Mexico border, pre-empting Republican plans to try to force votes on such a deployment.

Administration officials said the National Guard troops will work on intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance support, analysis and training, and support efforts to block drug trafficking.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/37340747/ns/us_news-security/t/obama-orders-guard-troops-border/#.Wsd2oi7waUl


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But if you just put in a few more hours at the greeter slot, you could at least afford insurance. Think of your family!


Thatʻs what I like about you.  Sense of Ohana.  The greeter slot is an important job.  They notice things.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They weren't armed when Obama sent them either....did you whine like a little bitch then?
> 
> TUCSON, Ariz.  — President Barack Obama on Tuesday ordered 1,200 National Guard troops to boost security along the U.S.-Mexico border, pre-empting Republican plans to try to force votes on such a deployment.
> 
> ...


And who is whining like a little bitch?

You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> And who is whining like a little bitch?
> 
> You're not fooling anybody.


You are right, for once, he meant big bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

*Never Trust The Chicoms*





CHINA WARNS 'ARROGANT' AMERICA


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry all you "spelt geniouses" I might have to leave you to your "spelt wraps" (Spelling smack is the best smack - shows the strength of any argument...) Leaving on a jet plane next week for a bit.  I'll try to get back to let you know how the market is reacting to Iz's Audi Q7 he can't afford, like the tatoo on his shoulder and the mattress that he stole from his roomate back in Boulder - or was that Stern-Jo?

Meanwhile, Mr. Occam sent you this...

Aloha...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sorry all you "spelt geniouses" I might have to leave you to your "spelt wraps" (Spelling smack is the best smack - shows the strength of any argument...) Leaving on a jet plane next week for a bit.  I'll try to get back to let you know how the market is reacting to Iz's Audi Q7 he can't afford, like the tatoo on his shoulder and the mattress that he stole from his roomate back in Boulder - or was that Stern-Jo?
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr. Occam sent you this...
> View attachment 2300
> Aloha...


What should we do?

*Chinese Intellectual Property Theft Demands More Action ...*
www.industryweek.com/*intellectual-property*/what-could-be-done...
Feb 09, 2016 · *China* is the major perpetrator of *intellectual property* theft ... vendor *stealing* their IP and ... of the enormous *trade deficits* we have with *China*:
In researching this topic, I found out that the bipartisan Commission on the Theft of American Intellectual Property of the U.S. International Trade Commission released a report in May 2013. Dennis C. Blair, former director of National Intelligence and commander in chief of the U.S. Pacific Command, and Jon M. Huntsman, Jr., former ambassador to China, governor of Utah, and Deputy U.S. Trade Representative, were the co-chairs of the commission.

The day after the release, Forbes published an article about the report, stating that "China accounts for at least half – and maybe as much as 80% – of U.S. intellectual property theft." The article briefly discussed the problem of China's intellectual property theft and included quotes from the co-chairs, but did not go into any detail about the recommendations of the commission.

China has the stated goal of becoming the superpower of the 21st Century and intellectual property theft is one of their tools to achieve this goal...
—Michele Nash-Hoff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

What would you do?

WASHINGTON — The United States trade deficit with China climbed to its highest level on record in 2017, a trend that could prompt the Trump administration toward tougher trade actions in the coming months.

The gap between Chinese goods imported to the United States and American goods exported to China rose to $375.2 billion last year, up from $347 billion the prior year, data released Tuesday morning by the Commerce Department showed.

The overall United States trade deficit in goods and services with the world widened 12.1 percent to $566 billion last year, the largest gap since 2008.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What should we do?
> 
> *Chinese Intellectual Property Theft Demands More Action ...*
> www.industryweek.com/*intellectual-property*/what-could-be-done...
> ...


Im starting to think Fries is a chi-com.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im starting to think Fries is a chi-com.


Commie Pinko Bastard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

*Woe, looks like Moochelle has been eating lots of veggies on top of her double doubles.*






MICHELLE O MOCKS TRUMP


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2018)

Collusion......

*Trump Administration Imposes New Sanctions on Putin Cronies* 
WASHINGTON — The Trump administration imposed new sanctions on seven of Russia’s richest men and 17 top government officials on Friday in the latest effort to punish President Vladimir V. Putin’s inner circle for interference in the 2016 election and other Russian aggressions.

The sanctions are designed to penalize some of Russia’s richest industrialists, who are seen in the West as enriching themselves from Mr. Putin’s increasingly authoritarian administration.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-administration-imposes-new-sanctions-on-putin-cronies/ar-AAvy3js?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Trump confirms CNN report that he's considering replacing Sessions with Pruitt.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-denies-he-is-considering-replacing-sessions-with-pruitt/ar-AAvyw9u?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2018)

*President Trump on Friday denied reports that he is considering replacing Attorney General Jeff Sessions with Scott Pruitt*, whom he said is "doing a great job" leading the Environmental Protection Agency.
In a tweet, the president lashed out at the media for "pushing hard on a story" that he had considered replacing his attorney general with his embattled EPA chief.

"Do you believe that the Fake News Media is pushing hard on a story that I am going to replace A.G. Jeff Sessions with EPA Chief Scott Pruitt, who is doing a great job but is TOTALLY under siege? Do people really believe this stuff? So much of the media is dishonest and corrupt!" the president tweeted.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-denies-he-is-considering-replacing-sessions-with-pruitt/ar-AAvyw9u?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *President Trump on Friday denied reports that he is considering replacing Attorney General Jeff Sessions with Scott Pruitt*, whom he said is "doing a great job" leading the Environmental Protection Agency.
> In a tweet, the president lashed out at the media for "pushing hard on a story" that he had considered replacing his attorney general with his embattled EPA chief.
> 
> "Do you believe that the Fake News Media is pushing hard on a story that I am going to replace A.G. Jeff Sessions with EPA Chief Scott Pruitt, who is doing a great job but is TOTALLY under siege? Do people really believe this stuff? So much of the media is dishonest and corrupt!" the president tweeted.
> ...


When he denies a story, that confirms it. Every time.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

I almost threw up my spelt sandwhich! That spending bill was not genious I think.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When he denies a story, that confirms it. Every time.


Really?
Every time?
You sure?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, because he already told you so? Kinda obvious don't ya think?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Woe, looks like Moochelle has been eating lots of veggies on top of her double doubles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No Taxpayer funded personal Trainer.....*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

This spending bill is killing my 401K!!!!!!!!  Oh well, no sense crying over spelt milk!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This spending bill is killing my 401K!!!!!!!!  Oh well, no sense crying over spelt milk!
> View attachment 2306


I guess the Trump monkey wrench has reached the spokes of the Obama financial bonanza . . . we will be in need of a good mechanic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No Taxpayer funded personal Trainer.....*


...or personal chef.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> Every time?
> You sure?


Yes, every time. I'm sure and anybody with a half a brain is sure. We have seen it every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This spending bill is killing my 401K!!!!!!!!  Oh well, no sense crying over spelt milk!
> View attachment 2306


I guess you don't have any ideas about those other posts on what to do with china.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey Racist Stern-Jo! You need to steal someone phone and call the Wall Street Journal. They seem to be confused about market mechanisms. You need to explain to them the Izzy a Spelt Genious "spending bill moves market" mechanism. They seem confused.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I almost threw up my spelt sandwhich! That spending bill was not genious I think.
> 
> View attachment 2305


So the Obama economy performed much better than the Trump economy is performing, OBVI.
What a surprise; same as Clinton v. Bushes.
You need a Democrat in charge for the economy to function well.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Stern-Jo! You need to steal someone phone and call the Wall Street Journal. They seem to be confused about market mechanisms. You need to explain to them the Izzy a Spelt Genious "spending bill moves market" mechanism. They seem confused.
> View attachment 2309


"You sure it's not the spending bill?"  LOL!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you don't have any ideas about those other posts on what to do with china.


I eat on mine...

"It's the spending bill, Stupid" is a great campaign slogan.

You can try to change the convo all you want, but you know what you and Iz claim and it's the stuff left over after cows chow cud... It's hysterical how stupid some folks can be.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Unconfirmed, but someone said this was the Island Iz, Racist Sterno-Jo at last years "What moves the market in the short term" trading confab/sleepover at Standard Brands. Buffet was Spelt burgers at the Genious bar (aka, the tailgate of Iz's 1986 Ford Ranger pick-up.) Don't forget to invite us to this year's!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Stern-Jo! You need to steal someone phone and call the Wall Street Journal. They seem to be confused about market mechanisms. You need to explain to them the Izzy a Spelt Genious "spending bill moves market" mechanism. They seem confused.
> View attachment 2309


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I eat on mine...
> 
> "It's the spending bill, Stupid" is a great campaign slogan.
> 
> You can try to change the convo all you want, but you know what you and Iz claim and it's the stuff left over after cows chow cud... It's hysterical how stupid some folks can be.


No answer? I wasn't really expecting you to, just a complainer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So the Obama economy performed much better than the Trump economy is performing, OBVI.
> What a surprise; same as Clinton v. Bushes.
> You need a Democrat in charge for the economy to function well.


Your democrat lost to the MAN running things, remember?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your democrat lost to the MAN running things, remember?


I know. She got a lot more votes, of course. But anyhow, man or woman, a Democrat would be doing much better with the economy right now. That's how it's been for years.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No answer? I wasn't really expecting you to, just a complainer.


You know the answer: It's the Spending Bill Stupid!

by the way, outside of Flynn and Trump I will be happiest when Erik Prince goes to jail. I might just eat a double spelt taco.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You know the answer: It's the Spending Bill Stupid!
> 
> by the way, outside of Flynn and Trump I will be happiest when Erik Prince goes to jail. I might just eat a double spelt taco.


Nothing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Unconfirmed, but someone said this was the Island Iz, Racist Sterno-Jo at last years "What moves the market in the short term" trading confab/sleepover at Standard Brands. Buffet was Spelt burgers at the Genious bar (aka, the tailgate of Iz's 1986 Ford Ranger pick-up.) Don't forget to invite us to this year's!
> View attachment 2312


Nope.
Thats not them.

Fake News,.....again.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

“There may be a trade war but let me be clear, it’s not a trade war.” Steven Mnuchin


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you don't have any ideas about those other posts on what to do with china.


So, for some reason we need to tell China how to run their business, but Russia's electoral process is none of our business? All the while we condemn Venezuela's electoral process? Is that consistent?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, for some reason we need to tell China how to run their business, but Russia's electoral process is none of our business? All the while we condemn Venezuela's electoral process? Is that consistent?


You people chase your tail without any help.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people chase your tail without any help.


We aren't the ones that want to set policy for everyone else to follow . . . that's your thing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We aren't the ones that want to set policy for everyone else to follow . . . that's your thing.


Dont look now, but your tail is getting away.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing?


Nothing? QE4 and the Spending Bill aren't nothing! The Down dropped 2.5% today. That's a spending bill!!!

Joe. You made one of stupidest claims about short term market movements I've ever seen in my life. Then your dim bruddah-from-a-different-muddah backed you up on it.

And it sill makes me laugh every time I think about it. This is my Friday Chimay Red and Racist Joe chuckle. Thank you for playing.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope.
> Thats not them.
> 
> Fake News,.....again.


You're probably right. I can't imagine Joe getting it together to rock matching PJs. Plus there are no vomit stains and it's not clear that either of them soiled themselves.

Oh well. It's a nice pic anyway. Potential son-in-law material for all you Dad's out there!


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2018)

Let's propose a new name for Sarah Sanders -- Mother Goose -- because every day she has a new fairy tale for us.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're probably right.


I know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's propose a new name for Sarah Sanders -- Mother Goose -- because every day she has a new fairy tale for us.


How long did it take you to come up with that gem? lol.


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This spending bill is killing my 401K!!!!!!!!  Oh well, no sense crying over *spelt* milk!
> View attachment 2306




*" Spelt "....?*

*Man o man Friedhands .......you really did have difficulty with basic education.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's propose a new name for Sarah Sanders -- Mother Goose -- because every day she has a new fairy tale for us.



*And which " Dicky Bird " are you ya Thief......*

*Peter Eater*
*or *
*Paul's Balls*


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that gem? lol.


It came to me today while driving across Arizona and New Mexico and listening to her on the radio.

The people who believe her have to be tucked in at night with a soothing story or they will be afraid of the monsters under their beds.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm hoping that for $84,000 of taxpayer money Blake Farenthold got laid at least once, but after seeing his picture I'm not so sure of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Nothing? QE4 and the Spending Bill aren't nothing! The Down dropped 2.5% today. That's a spending bill!!!
> 
> Joe. You made one of stupidest claims about short term market movements I've ever seen in my life. Then your dim bruddah-from-a-different-muddah backed you up on it.
> 
> And it sill makes me laugh every time I think about it. This is my Friday Chimay Red and Racist Joe chuckle. Thank you for playing.


So still nothing?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It came to me today while driving across Arizona and New Mexico and listening to her on the radio.
> 
> The people who believe her have to be tucked in at night with a soothing story or they will be afraid of the monsters under their beds.


*Spola had a " session " somewhere out on the highway in the desert....*
*He had a violent relapse from the MKULTRA experiments he submitted to with LSD....*
*Thought he saw a Goose run across the road and tell him to return the " Balls " !*
*In typical Spola fashion he blames the experience on someone else......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm hoping that for $84,000 of taxpayer money Blake Farenthold got laid at least once, but after seeing his picture I'm not so sure of that.



*Geeeez Lueeeze ......Spola delete that image...my God yur ugly.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Trump Signs Memo Ordering End to 'Catch and Release'... 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-trump-memo/trump-signs-memo-ending-catch-and-release-immigration-policy-idUSKCN1HD31Q


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.lmtonline.com/news/article/ICE-raids-meatpacking-plant-in-Tennessee-97-12812525.php
https://www.lmtonline.com/news/article/ICE-raids-meatpacking-plant-in-Tennessee-97-12812525.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Texas, Arizona announce troop deployments...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/texas-arizona-announce-troop-deployments-mexico-border-022404146.html


----------



## Friesland (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So still nothing?


I'm still laughing at you. So that's something! Good night. And remember - it's the spending bill, stupid!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Luv it.

BET Co-Founder Praises Trump For Economy, Credits Tax Cuts For Low Black Unemployment
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29142/bet-co-founder-credits-trump-tax-cut-bringing-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiA3-aliqjaAhVP_oMKHW-7CQMQqUMINzAC&usg=AOvVaw0oaNiasgWsHPq4iaDRqGo_&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Michelle Obama Mocks Trump, Compares Americans To Children
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29141/michelle-obama-mocks-trump-compares-americans-james-barrett?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiA3-aliqjaAhVP_oMKHW-7CQMQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw1BcXRE7hgQSnzbg2KCjn_7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Leading from behind,what bitch came up with that?
 

UN ambassador Haley: 'The era of the United States leading from behind is over'
APRIL 6, 2018
Putting America first and not being ashamed of our power.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/un_ambassador_haley_the_era_of_the_united_states_leading_from_behind_is_over.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm still laughing at you. So that's something! Good night. And remember - it's the spending bill, stupid!!!!!!!!



*You're laughing in the mirror and we all know it......*
*Enamored with only yourself and your feeble comments. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're laughing in the mirror and we all know it......*
> *Enamored with only yourself and your feeble comments. *


Everyone laughs at you pal, even those that act like your friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Who told you that? Union boy.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> QE or maybe big tech bubble



(Guess who the "winner" is from... No peeking!)

Some folks say tariff talk drag could slow GDP growth... hm. Wonder what happens then?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 2317
> (Guess who the "winner" is from... No peeking!)
> 
> Some folks say tariff talk drag could slow GDP growth... hm. Wonder what happens then?


Why would consumption taxes slow GDP growth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 2317
> (Guess who the "winner" is from... No peeking!)
> 
> Some folks say tariff talk drag could slow GDP growth... hm. Wonder what happens then?


So that's the post that got your attention?
A question?
You are a dope. Too funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that's the post that got your attention?
> A question?
> You are a dope. Too funny.


They're still struggling with the contradictory argument of the terms trade and war.  I seperate the terms so that they can think about what those two words really mean and thus whether combining them to say one thing is appropriate.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They're still struggling with the contradictory argument of the terms trade and war.  I seperate the terms so that they can think about what those two words really mean and thus whether combining them to say one thing is appropriate.


I'm still struggling with the stupidity of you claiming that the 4 or 5 off-the cliff dow drops in the past few weeks are due to "spending bill."   That you don't understand the common and easily understood term "trade war" is not our problem. "Trade war" does not require "zero trade" any more than "real war" requires "everyone dead." That Stern-Jo is too stupid to have an opinion of his own is nobody's problem (and probably for the best.)

Here, perhaps something that sounds like bad dialogue from a Kung-Fu ep will help you understand. "Grasshopper and his mentor stopped in the street. A vehicle approached rapidly headed straight for them. What is it? the grasshopper asked. It is an automobile. Oh... Grasshopper watched it racing toward them. But there is a man behind the wheel. Is his name Otto? No, he is the driver. But if he is the driver, how can the mobile be called auto? And before his mentor could answer... the car ran them over. Oops."


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

And meanwhile... in other news.

https://www.mydaytondailynews.com/news/national/warrants-bomb-maker-killed-apartment-explosion-had-white-supremacist-bent/y6Y8rfDEIv5SC9zCbbkloL/

https://cnmnewz.com/2018/04/07/driver-who-plowed-into-muenster-cafe-was-mentally-disturbed-reports/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm still struggling with the stupidity of you claiming that the 4 or 5 off-the cliff dow drops in the past few weeks are due to "spending bill."


The only spending I'm talking about is 5 years of QE.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Trade war" does not require "zero trade" any more than "real war" requires "everyone dead."


Which is exactly why seperating the two is appropriate currently.  Are we still trading with China?  Is China still trading with U.S.?  If so, why would you attach the word War to the current situation?  Trust me, I'm not happy the price of a can of spam is nearly $3.00 now.  But Musubi's are a delicacy in my house and I'll just have to live without something else.  Like maybe I buy a 5-pack instead of a 6-pack


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The only spending I'm talking about is 5 years of QE.  What are you talking about?


"It's the spending bill, stupid."


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Which is exactly why seperating the two is appropriate currently.  Are we still trading with China?  Is China still trading with U.S.?  If so, why would you attach the word War to the current situation?  Trust me, I'm not happy the price of a can of spam is nearly $3.00 now.  But Musubi's are a delicacy in my house and I'll just have to live without something else.  Like maybe I buy a 5-pack instead of a 6-pack


Because "trade war" is not the complete end of trade any more than "world war" is the complete end of the world or "guerrila war" means all silverbacked simians are destoryed.

No one claims that "trade war" means "end of all trade." That's just stupidity.

"Trade war" is a general terms that applies to increasing tariffs, usually tit-for-tat, between two countries. Folks use it in a wide range of situations and it is not some precise term of science, but its general meaning is well understood and only a dishonest pedant would try to pretend it means "total end of trade between two countries." Here's some easily searched definitions:

trade war ˈtrād ˌwôr/_noun_ noun: *trade war*; plural noun: *trade wars*

a situation in which countries try to damage each other's trade, typically by the imposition of tariffs or quota restrictions.
A _trade war_ refers to two or more states raising or creating tariffs or other _trade_ barriers on each other in retaliation for other _trade_ barriers. 

Even Drumpf himself called it a trade war, mentioning they are "easy to win."

It's just silly to pretend that "trade war" involves eradication of all trade. That is not the meaning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Because "trade war" is not the complete end of trade any more than "world war" is the complete end of the world or "guerrila war" means all silverbacked simians are destoryed.
> 
> No one claims that "trade war" means "end of all trade." That's just stupidity.
> 
> ...


That's been my point all along.  That's why I seperate the two terms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm still struggling with the stupidity of you claiming that the 4 or 5 off-the cliff dow drops in the past few weeks are due to "spending bill."   That you don't understand the common and easily understood term "trade war" is not our problem. "Trade war" does not require "zero trade" any more than "real war" requires "everyone dead." That Stern-Jo is too stupid to have an opinion of his own is nobody's problem (and probably for the best.)
> 
> Here, perhaps something that sounds like bad dialogue from a Kung-Fu ep will help you understand. "Grasshopper and his mentor stopped in the street. A vehicle approached rapidly headed straight for them. What is it? the grasshopper asked. It is an automobile. Oh... Grasshopper watched it racing toward them. But there is a man behind the wheel. Is his name Otto? No, he is the driver. But if he is the driver, how can the mobile be called auto? And before his mentor could answer... the car ran them over. Oops."


Looks like you know husker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "It's the spending bill, stupid."


Yup, I'm not a fan of 5 year spending bills like QE that have long term market effects.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The only spending I'm talking about is 5 years of QE.  What are you talking about?


The dummy is talking g about my question a few post above, he may be having one of his meltdowns, usually followed by sort trip to rehab to detox.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The dummy is talking g about my question a few post above, he may be having one of his meltdowns, usually followed by sort trip to rehab to detox.


Wasn't he a big fan of tariffs or was that 2 of 3?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Because "trade war" is not the complete end of trade any more than "world war" is the complete end of the world or "guerrila war" means all silverbacked simians are destoryed.
> 
> No one claims that "trade war" means "end of all trade." That's just stupidity.
> 
> ...


Giving definitions from Webster is probably a call for help, life line. When I get stuck I just ask Iz, he knows hiz shit. Do you have any friends that aren't quite as dumb as you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wasn't he a big fan of tariffs or was that 2 of 3?


Status quo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> And meanwhile... in other news.
> 
> https://www.mydaytondailynews.com/news/national/warrants-bomb-maker-killed-apartment-explosion-had-white-supremacist-bent/y6Y8rfDEIv5SC9zCbbkloL/
> 
> https://cnmnewz.com/2018/04/07/driver-who-plowed-into-muenster-cafe-was-mentally-disturbed-reports/


2000 rounds? Piker.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2018)

Two fires at Trump Tower this year.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup, I'm not a fan of 5 year spending bills like QE that have long term market effects.


But don't move the one-day... that's the point stupid racist Joe doenst understand and you try to obfuscate. 

Now whether easy-money market distortions are better or worse medicine then "too big to fail" bankruptcies is a different debate.

I'd have done a combo, myself, and forced a bit of "moral hazard" on a few of the big banks/insurers/overly leveraged companies as a well as a prerequist of helicopter money, but nobody asked me.

But the passing of a spending bill is not what caused the 5 or 6 serious down days this past month or so. It was threat of trade war. Any other equivocating is just argumenative onanism.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Giving definitions from Webster is probably a call for help, life line. When I get stuck I just ask Iz, he knows hiz shit. Do you have any friends that aren't quite as dumb as you?


Iz just out and out said you're an idiot, (but in a way you can't even understand) so that's amusing me tonight. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The dummy is talking g about my question a few post above, he may be having one of his meltdowns, usually followed by sort trip to rehab to detox.


I know a teacher once said "no question is stupid" but they hadn't met you yet, Racist Joe. They would have quailified their statement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I know a teacher once said "no question is stupid" but they hadn't met you yet, Racist Joe. They would have quailified their statement.


At least we know why you are in the TV biz.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we know why you are in the TV biz.


At least we know why you're in the sauce.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But don't move the one-day... that's the point stupid racist Joe doenst understand and you try to obfuscate.
> 
> Now whether easy-money market distortions are better or worse medicine then "too big to fail" bankruptcies is a different debate.
> 
> ...


Well typed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Iz just out and out said you're an idiot, (but in a way you can't even understand) so that's amusing me tonight. Have a nice evening.


Doesn't take much to amuse a chimp.


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Two fires at Trump Tower this year.


...and t lobbied against fire-safety regulations that would have required installing sprinklers in all residential floors of multi-use high-rise buildings in NYC, the same as already required in hotel and business floors (lobbied to the point of big-money contributions to city politicians).  The law as eventually written did not require retrofitting older buildings, and t didn't fix Trump Tower.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and t lobbied against fire-safety regulations that would have required installing sprinklers in all residential floors of multi-use high-rise buildings in NYC, the same as already required in hotel and business floors (lobbied to the point of big-money contributions to city politicians).  The law as eventually written did not require retrofitting older buildings, and t didn't fix Trump Tower.


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

‘INSTANT classic!’ Greg Gutfeld presents ‘Hillary’s Greatest Hits’ [video]
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/04/07/instant-classic-greg-gutfeld-presents-hillarys-greatest-hits-video/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiFlobE36raAhWqy4MKHRmgAxoQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw1O5UBghtZxiScmZlZqMK8h&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh, it's happening sweetheart.
Bolton starts tomorrow.

John Bolton: The Right Man, the Right Job at the Right Moment - Ken Blackwell
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kenblackwell/2018/04/08/john-bolton-the-right-man-the-right-job-at-the-right-moment-n2468807?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj13dS64KraAhUC5IMKHZTGARMQqUMIOzAD&usg=AOvVaw3MwFbn94ipjYLhamSL4Vjj&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, it's happening sweetheart.
> Bolton starts tomorrow.
> 
> John Bolton: The Right Man, the Right Job at the Right Moment - Ken Blackwell
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘INSTANT classic!’ Greg Gutfeld presents ‘Hillary’s Greatest Hits’ [video]
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/04/07/instant-classic-greg-gutfeld-presents-hillarys-greatest-hits-video/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiFlobE36raAhWqy4MKHRmgAxoQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw1O5UBghtZxiScmZlZqMK8h&ampcf=1


Gutfeld's show was one of the funniest ever last night.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gutfeld's show was one of the funniest ever last night.


Ah yes nutters, stuck in the past, still clinging to long ago vendettas, still longing for a time when all the 'others' knew their place and stayed there . . . ah the nostalgia of it all. If only someone would come along and promise you everything you ever wanted and more under the guise of, "looking out for the forgotten Americans", maybe have a catchy slogan like "MAGA" then pulled the rug out from underneath it all to do as the establishment always wanted to do . . . and you could just ignore all that while you thought about the past.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes nutters, stuck in the past, still clinging to long ago vendettas, still longing for a time when all the 'others' knew their place and stayed there . . . ah the nostalgia of it all. If only someone would come along and promise you everything you ever wanted and more under the guise of, "looking out for the forgotten Americans", maybe have a catchy slogan like "MAGA" then pulled the rug out from underneath it all to do as the establishment always wanted to do . . . and you could just ignore all that while you thought about the past.


It was hilarious.
Do yourself a favor and watch it. (the entire show)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was hilarious.
> Do yourself a favor and watch it. (the entire show)


He's an angry little troll who won't accept facts . . . sound familiar?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an angry little troll who won't accept facts . . . sound familiar?


I think of him as more of a midget than a troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think of him as more of a midget than a troll.


It's those ears of his that push it solidly towards troll.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an angry little troll who won't accept facts . . . sound familiar?


Sounds like you projecting once again....describing yourself to the "t".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's those ears of his that push it solidly towards troll.


I can see that.
Midget troll it is.
He would probably agree.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't take much to amuse a chimp.


Obviously. That's why you're so jovial, my sterno-lit racist amigo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

As it has moved farther and farther right, the Republican Party has grown increasingly anti-intellectual. Trump’s base adores him, not despite his obvious mental limitations, but because of them.

Two caveats are in order. First, many intelligent people have conservative values, and rationally support the Republican Party. Second, while Trump’s lack of mental aptitude may be similar to that of previous Republican leaders in kind, it is very different in degree. That said, Trump’s flamboyant ignorance and disdain for intellectual standards are very much in keeping with modern conservative politics.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/01/why-conservatives-love-dumb-presidents.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As it has moved farther and farther right, the Republican Party has grown increasingly anti-intellectual. Trump’s base adores him, not despite his obvious mental limitations, but because of them.
> 
> Two caveats are in order. First, many intelligent people have conservative values, and rationally support the Republican Party. Second, while Trump’s lack of mental aptitude may be similar to that of previous Republican leaders in kind, it is very different in degree. That said, Trump’s flamboyant ignorance and disdain for intellectual standards are very much in keeping with modern conservative politics.
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/01/why-conservatives-love-dumb-presidents.html


Smart power


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone laughs at you pal, even those that act like your friends.


*I'm glad YOU get a chuckle.....*

*The " everyone " equals three or four Liberals.*

*Just to inform you of something " Glorified Laborer " there are no *
*so called friends on Forums. It would be posters who agree with the TRUTH.*

*How's that Disneyland job workin out for ya.....or is the term " Blackballed " the descriptor.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As it has moved farther and farther right, the Republican Party has grown increasingly anti-intellectual. Trump’s base adores him, not despite his obvious mental limitations, but because of them.
> 
> Two caveats are in order. First, many intelligent people have conservative values, and rationally support the Republican Party. Second, while Trump’s lack of mental aptitude may be similar to that of previous Republican leaders in kind, it is very different in degree. That said, Trump’s flamboyant ignorance and disdain for intellectual standards are very much in keeping with modern conservative politics.
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/01/why-conservatives-love-dumb-presidents.html



*Gato......why do you continuously display your Jealousy and Envy for DJT....*

*He is a businessman who has made Great financial decisions and Poor financial decisions.*
*He is a human being who has made Great personal decisions and Poor personal decisions.*
*He is NOW the POTUS of this Great Country and he's going to make some bold decisions *
*that will either be very successful or huge failures. He gets my vote 100 % because he is taking*
*very big risks to make OUR Country better than the Shithole it was fast becoming !!*

*You on the other hand are clearly NOT the risk taking type, you picked an avenue in life and*
*that was YOUR route. You've never deviated from the narrow path in your life, both personally*
*financially. Now that could be viewed as a huge plus which you should embrace. But you are *
*clearly the type of individual who is NOT a risk taker, if you were your commentary would be *
*posed quite differently. *

*Once you stop being the sideline parent who drives coaches mad you will see the positives that*
*will Make America Great Again.*

*Grow up Gato......*


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2018)

Curious news today - it appears that strategists for both parties will be using possible impeachment as reasons to vote for their guys.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Curious news today - it appears that strategists for both parties will be using possible impeachment as reasons to vote for their guys.



*The News was in regards to Rod Rosenstien....Republicans who KNOW what he is doing*
*by hiding the TRUTH are contemplating the move.....*

*Fuck SPOLA, do you EVER tell the TRUTH .......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As it has moved farther and farther right, the Republican Party has grown increasingly anti-intellectual. Trump’s base adores him, not despite his obvious mental limitations, but because of them.
> 
> Two caveats are in order. First, many intelligent people have conservative values, and rationally support the Republican Party. Second, while Trump’s lack of mental aptitude may be similar to that of previous Republican leaders in kind, it is very different in degree. That said, Trump’s flamboyant ignorance and disdain for intellectual standards are very much in keeping with modern conservative politics.
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/01/why-conservatives-love-dumb-presidents.html


And he still beat your best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he still beat your best.


I see you don't get the point . . . and that, was the point. Thank you for stepping up to prove it's so, once again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you don't get the point . . . and that, was the point. Thank you for stepping up to prove it's so, once again.


At least he iznt Hillary. Dummy.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Ivanka tweeted -- We need to promote healthy lifestyles for America’s youth. In a recent survey, 9.5 million U.S. children reported that they did NOT once participate in any of over 100 sports or activities listed.

Retired General Mark Hertling responded --  there’s this thing called the President’s Council on Fitness, Sport, and Nutrition. Been around 60 years. Used to have 25 appointees...I was one of them. @MichelleObama helped & generated momentum in this area. No one is on the Council now. @FitnessGov. Check it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Ivanka tweeted -- We need to promote healthy lifestyles for America’s youth. In a recent survey, 9.5 million U.S. children reported that they did NOT once participate in any of over 100 sports or activities listed.
> 
> Retired General Mark Hertling responded --  there’s this thing called the President’s Council on Fitness, Sport, and Nutrition. Been around 60 years. Used to have 25 appointees...I was one of them. @MichelleObama helped & generated momentum in this area. No one is on the Council now. @FitnessGov. Check it out.


Government needs fitness too.
I think it sends the right message to cut the fat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But the passing of a spending bill is not what caused the 5 or 6 serious down days this past month or so. It was threat of trade war. Any other equivocating is just argumenative onanism.


Causation is hard to prove.  Magnitudes of one cause compared to another is even harder to prove in the bigger scheme of things.  Lumping tariffs on top of a spending bill gives the appearance that trade policy was the driving cause of 5 0r 6 days of trading.  You people are famous for your sound bite assessments of causation in economic policy.  That's how QE and ACA happened.  You can claim it's a different debate but that would be equivocal.  When I read your post that you would _"have done a combo, myself, and forced a bit of "moral hazard" on a few of the big banks/insurers/overly leveraged companies as a well as a pre-requist of helicopter money, but nobody asked me",  _nobody asked you because that's what they actually did.  Ignoring that 5 years of QE can have any effect on market corrections is not surprising for you, Son of Judah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

AFP/Nicolas ASFOURI

by Charlie Spiering9 Apr 2018161

9 Apr, 2018 9 Apr, 2018
*President Donald Trump explained his frustration on the trade disparity between the United States and China by highlighting the unfair tariffs on automobile sales.*
*Trump highlighted the 2.5 percent tariff for cars coming to the United States from China while there was a 25 percent tariff for cars heading to China from the United States.*


“Does that sound like free or fair trade?” Trump asked. “No, it sounds like STUPID TRADE – going on for years!”

Trump continues pressing China with tariffs in response to intellectual property theft and a massive multi-billion dollar trade deficit. On Sunday, he appeared optimistic that a deal with China could be made.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AFP/Nicolas ASFOURI
> 
> by Charlie Spiering9 Apr 2018161
> 
> ...


The only way to get China to ease up on their ridiculous tariffs is to play the game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only way to get China to ease up on their ridiculous tariffs is to play the game.


I didn't realize that the, "Again" part,  meant back to the 1880's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only way to get China to ease up on their ridiculous tariffs is to play the game.


Testicular Fortitude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Testicular Fortitude.


Is that your euphemism for intentional ignorance?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that your euphemism for intentional ignorance?


No, husker du fits that bill.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Causation is hard to prove.  Magnitudes of one cause compared to another is even harder to prove in the bigger scheme of things.  Lumping tariffs on top of a spending bill gives the appearance that trade policy was the driving cause of 5 0r 6 days of trading.  You people are famous for your sound bite assessments of causation in economic policy.  That's how QE and ACA happened.  You can claim it's a different debate but that would be equivocal.  When I read your post that you would _"have done a combo, myself, and forced a bit of "moral hazard" on a few of the big banks/insurers/overly leveraged companies as a well as a pre-requist of helicopter money, but nobody asked me",  _nobody asked you because that's what they actually did.  Ignoring that 5 years of QE can have any effect on market corrections is not surprising for you, Son of Judah.


"Moral hazard" was minimal at most, temporary and did little to change landscape.

Causation of single day market moves are not hard to prove. You can line the info publication up with the moves in, you know, real time.

The idea that 5 years of QE "suddenly" tanks a market 15 minutes after China announces retalitory tariffs list is just stupid, end stop. You can dance on the head of all the pins you want, but it doesn't make that claim fit for anyone but a pin-head.

But here, how's about looking at some, you know, data...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-23/here-s-how-markets-are-reacting-to-u-s-china-trade-tariff-plans


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Or try these...

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-5-charts-show-how-trade-war-fears-are-rattling-the-markets-2018-03-23


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Moral hazard" was minimal at most, temporary and did little to change landscape.
> 
> Causation of single day market moves are not hard to prove. You can line the info publication up with the moves in, you know, real time.
> 
> ...


I like the part where diz said, "You people are famous for your sound bite assessments of causation in economic policy. "  Lol, the irony coming from him...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Perhaps pictures will help...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Perhaps pictures will help...
> 
> View attachment 2334


Seems the Obama economy has met it's match . . . Trump does like to do just the opposite of his predecessor, for better or for worse. Obama brought us up and out of the edge of depression, Trump will take us back.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the Obama economy has met it's match . . . Trump does like to do just the opposite of his predecessor, for better or for worse. Obama brought us up and out of the edge of depression, Trump will take us back.


To be clear, though. I am not talking about the overall trajectory of the economy. I was simply talking about the major 1 day moves in the past 6 weeks or so. They are clearly tied to threat of tariff - almost to the minute. The market is also concerned with deficit/inflation concerns, but not with the same immediacy or uniformity. And the market is not the economy. Earnings season will likely be good, in part due to tax moves, but with employment tight and wages and rent perhaps being squeezed, inflation concerns are real. They just are not what primarily moved the market on the specific days that Trump or China announced Tariff intentions.

China talking about devaluing or pushing down value of Yuan. The US has devalued the the USD$ esp relative China. Will Trump label china currencey manipulator? There's lots of things that go into long-term ecomonic health and growth and even trade and they are way more complex. But the short-term moves immediately following policy announcements... it don't take a rocket surgeon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> To be clear, though. I am not talking about the overall trajectory of the economy. I was simply talking about the major 1 day moves in the past 6 weeks or so. They are clearly tied to threat of tariff - almost to the minute. The market is also concerned with deficit/inflation concerns, but not with the same immediacy or uniformity. And the market is not the economy. Earnings season will likely be good, in part due to tax moves, but with employment tight and wages and rent perhaps being squeezed, inflation concerns are real. They just are not what primarily moved the market on the specific days that Trump or China announced Tariff intentions.
> 
> China talking about devaluing or pushing down value of Yuan. The US has devalued the the USD$ esp relative China. Will Trump label china currencey manipulator? There's lots of things that go into long-term ecomonic health and growth and even trade and they are way more complex. But the short-term moves immediately following policy announcements... it don't take a rocket surgeon.


Now we know why you are in television.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the Obama economy has met it's match . . . Trump does like to do just the opposite of his predecessor, for better or for worse. Obama brought us up and out of the edge of depression, Trump will take us back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> To be clear, though. I am not talking about the overall trajectory of the economy. I was simply talking about the major 1 day moves in the past 6 weeks or so. They are clearly tied to threat of tariff - almost to the minute. The market is also concerned with deficit/inflation concerns, but not with the same immediacy or uniformity. And the market is not the economy. Earnings season will likely be good, in part due to tax moves, but with employment tight and wages and rent perhaps being squeezed, inflation concerns are real. They just are not what primarily moved the market on the specific days that Trump or China announced Tariff intentions.
> 
> China talking about devaluing or pushing down value of Yuan. The US has devalued the the USD$ esp relative China. Will Trump label china currencey manipulator? There's lots of things that go into long-term ecomonic health and growth and even trade and they are way more complex. But the short-term moves immediately following policy announcements... it don't take a rocket surgeon.


Indicators and trends . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


That must only make sense in extreme nutterville . . . which is where I find myself when conversing with you and your little classmates in here.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now we know why you are in television.


And we still know why you're in the sauce.

And we know you're still in the sauce because you make stupid comments about the market... 

Racist sterno-jo, cute even when he's bathing in his own vomit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

*Many prominent conservatives in the Trump orbit spend their days railing against ‘Hollywood elites’ while desperately trying to join the club.*

*https://www.thedailybeast.com/hollywoods-thirstiest-wannabes-conservatives*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Many prominent conservatives in the Trump orbit spend their days railing against ‘Hollywood elites’ while desperately trying to join the club.*
> 
> *https://www.thedailybeast.com/hollywoods-thirstiest-wannabes-conservatives*


Incapable of bagging a real-life A-list girlfriend, Trump later turned to Twitter, a refuge for wannabes and outsiders everywhere. He’s shared his opinions on numerous entertainment world happenings, chiming in on Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattinson’s relationship and advising Miley Cyrus not to “worry about Liam.” It seems that the A-listers who Trump tweeted about weren’t texting him back or offering to hang out at Trump Tower—so he had to console himself with the has-beens who agreed to appear on _The Celebrity Apprentice_. 

Perhaps nobody’s said it better than George Clooney, self-appointed Trump administration shit-stirrer. “Donald Trump has 22 acting credits,” Clooney proclaimed. “He collects $120,000 a year in his Screen Actors Guild pension fund. He is a Hollywood elitist”—a Hollywood elitist who everyone in Hollywood hates.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Incapable of bagging a real-life A-list girlfriend, Trump later turned to Twitter, a refuge for wannabes and outsiders everywhere. He’s shared his opinions on numerous entertainment world happenings, chiming in on Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattinson’s relationship and advising Miley Cyrus not to “worry about Liam.” It seems that the A-listers who Trump tweeted about weren’t texting him back or offering to hang out at Trump Tower—so he had to console himself with the has-beens who agreed to appear on _The Celebrity Apprentice_.
> 
> Perhaps nobody’s said it better than George Clooney, self-appointed Trump administration shit-stirrer. “Donald Trump has 22 acting credits,” Clooney proclaimed. “He collects $120,000 a year in his Screen Actors Guild pension fund. He is a Hollywood elitist”—a Hollywood elitist who everyone in Hollywood hates.


Bannon is a failed screenwriter... Mnuchin is a movie producer who still has a manse in the hills, married to a "starlet."  That rubes fall for the Hollywood Elite con is almost as dumb as them falling for every other Don the Con con...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> And we still know why you're in the sauce.
> 
> And we know you're still in the sauce because you make stupid comments about the market...
> 
> Racist sterno-jo, cute even when he's bathing in his own vomit.


I already told you, finance izn't my forte and that's why I hired Brudda Iz to help me in all my business and finance decisions.
Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

* 
*
*MSNBC Joy Reid: What If Trump Refuses Arrest?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I already told you, finance izn't my forte and that's why I hired Brudda Iz to help me in all my business and finance decisions.
> Dummy


You are a liar, or an idiot, or both. You hired a Navy recruitment guy to tend to your vast fortune? Is buying you lottery tickets?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a liar, or an idiot, or both. You hired a Navy recruitment guy to tend to your vast fortune? Is buying you lottery tickets?


Why would you, #1, doubt what I say, #2, talk down one of the great financial minds of our time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would you, #1, doubt what I say, #2, talk down one of the great financial minds of our time?


Now you are dissing dizzy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> I like the part where diz said, "You people are famous for your sound bite assessments of causation in economic policy. "  Lol, the irony coming from him...


Oh well looky here.  The snopes and fee article guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh well looky here.  The snopes and fee article guy.


You certainly aren't one to back away from a false narrative, even your own.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Moral hazard" was minimal at most, temporary and did little to change landscape.


If moral hazard was minimal, why 5 years of QE?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Causation of single day market moves are not hard to prove. You can line the info publication up with the moves in, you know, real time.


I actually might agree with that given the article you posted about the market recovery and asset reallocation to bonds.  So much for the losses you are alarmed about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are dissing dizzy?


You know I would not do that, but keep trying.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh well looky here.  The snopes and fee article guy.


One of many times you were exposed for the fraud you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The idea that 5 years of QE "suddenly" tanks a market 15 minutes after China announces retalitory tariffs list is just stupid, end stop. You can dance on the head of all the pins you want, but it doesn't make that claim fit for anyone but a pin-head.


Read your article and youʻll see why sudden temporary drops are due to long inflated equities, via 5 years of QE,  being driven down and re-purchased nearer to book values to compete with bonds and their rising interest rates. Bonds looking to be a safer long term bet. Hence your 60% of portfolio cash holdings.  A sudden reaction to the announcement but not the singular most important reason for the 5 or 6 temp pull backs in the indexes.  Markets are irrational.  But then you already knew that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> One of many times you were exposed for the fraud you are.


Too bad Bootsie baited the hook for that one.  You flashed about in splendor as all mahimahi do before you struck and ran with the hook.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad Bootsie baited the hook for that one.  You flashed about in splendor as all mahimahi do before you struck and ran with the hook.


What a superfluous way to describe you lying and being full of shit, again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a superfluous way to describe you lying and being full of shit, again.


Hey, his fan club sucks it up and that's who he's here to impress . . . well, them and himself. No integrity, no shame, just bs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a superfluous way to describe you lying and being full of shit, again.


Your effort is well documented in the Climate and Weather thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey, his fan club sucks it up and that's who he's here to impress . . . well, them and himself. No integrity, no shame, just bs.


You respond to my post more than they do.  You must be impressed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Melania Trump Holds Event With Children -- One Accidentally Spills Water And She Responds With Pure Heart 
US | Justin Caruso


You have to see this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a superfluous way to describe you lying and being full of shit, again.


I knew there was something about that guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Melania Trump Holds Event With Children -- One Accidentally Spills Water And She Responds With Pure Heart
> US | Justin Caruso
> 
> 
> You have to see this.


Too bad she's not the president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad she's not the president.


I agree.
Can you believe it?
There iz hope for you.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I already told you, finance izn't my forte and that's why I hired Brudda Iz to help me in all my business and finance decisions.
> Dummy


They raided Mikey Cohen's office and hotel. HILLARY and OBAMA are GOING TO JAIL!!!!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If moral hazard was minimal, why 5 years of QE?


ie. cost of not enforcing "moral hazard" - ie. banks, insurance, etc. ended up not paying enough, being restructured enough to incentivize them not to overuse easy credit backstopped by taxpayers again. In other words: The bank and insurance co's etc did not feel enough pain of their actions. There should have been more consequence to the big institutions in tandem with any bailout.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> They raided Mikey Cohen's office and hotel. HILLARY and OBAMA are GOING TO JAIL!!!!!!!


Lock her up and deport the Kenyan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

*What's wrong with this guy?*
*McCain takes his Trump criticism to a whole new level, suggesting blame for chemical weapons attack in Syria*




by Aaron Blake by Aaron Blake Email the author
The Fix
Analysis
*Analysis* Interpretation of the news based on evidence, including data, as well as anticipating how events might unfold based on past events

April 9 at 8:25 AM Email the author
attacked Trump's worldview and seemed to knock Trump for receiving Vietnam War deferments for bone spurs. But McCain's comments about Trump on Sunday may be his most severe.

In a statement, McCain indirectly blamed Trump for the chemical weapons attack in Syria, suggesting that Trump's recent comments about U.S. troops leaving Syria “very soon” and his noninterventionist approach have “emboldened” Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

“President Trump last week signaled to the world that the United States would prematurely withdraw from Syria,” McCain said. “Bashar Assad and his Russian and Iranian backers have heard him, and emboldened by American inaction, Assad has reportedly launched another chemical attack against innocent men, women and children, this time in Douma.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> ie. cost of not enforcing "moral hazard" - ie. banks, insurance, etc. ended up not paying enough, being restructured enough to incentivize them not to overuse easy credit backstopped by taxpayers again. In other words: The bank and insurance co's etc did not feel enough pain of their actions. There should have been more consequence to the big institutions in tandem with any bailout.


What incentives did banks and insurance companies have for not using  easy credit when Fannie and Freddie were snatching up loans so that banks could rin$e and repeat?  And arenʻt you missing Congressʻs affordable housing goals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You respond to my post more than they do.  You must be impressed.


I still think there is hope for you.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Moral hazard" was minimal at most, temporary and did little to change landscape.
> 
> Causation of single day market moves are not hard to prove. You can line the info publication up with the moves in, you know, real time.
> 
> ...


The only  reason Izzy posts that QE meme is to see the reactions.

On second thought, he might actually be dumb enough to believe it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Or try these...
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-5-charts-show-how-trade-war-fears-are-rattling-the-markets-2018-03-23


It further makes the point that in a post QE world equities are inflated and investors are trying to get them back to a point where they are closer to book value and thus less risky.  If you're a CBOE trader than volatility is where you can make a lot of money with little risk.  Derivatives traders also tend to bring the market back to equilibrium sooner than later.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The only  reason Izzy posts that QE meme is to see the reactions.
> 
> On second thought, he might actually be dumb enough to believe it.


Your reaction is the best though.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your reaction is the best though.


I love the way they explain shit to each other.
Its like a leftist game of verbal grab ass.
You can just sit back and let em make up all the questions and answers they want to hear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly aren't one to back away from a false narrative, even your own.


I guess there was more than one mahi mahi flashing about when Bootsie unreeled his bait.  Not unusual for mahi mahi to travel together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love the way they explain shit to each other.
> Its like a leftist game of verbal grab ass.
> You can just sit back and let em make up all the questions and answers they want to hear.


Fries tends to make my point for me without knowing it.  Not unusual for these people.  Husker is like a little kid on the fringe acting like he totally understands what is going on.  He's like a cheerleader with pom poms.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I still think there is hope for you.


Let me know if you need some.  I have a couple of pallets full.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries tends to make my point for me without knowing it.  Not unusual for these people.  Husker is like a little kid on the fringe acting like he totally understands what is going on.  He's like a cheerleader with pom poms.


I love when you co-op my material as if you are being original, hilarious. "Gee where did I see that before?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when you co-op my material as if you are being original, hilarious. "Gee where did I see that before?"


Who said I was trying to be original?  If I was, you wouldn't love it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who said I was trying to be original?  If I was, you wouldn't love it.


I've seen you try to go rogue, you are better off co-opting others material.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Read your article and youʻll see why sudden temporary drops are due to long inflated equities, via 5 years of QE,  being driven down and re-purchased nearer to book values to compete with bonds and their rising interest rates. Bonds looking to be a safer long term bet. Hence your 60% of portfolio cash holdings.  A sudden reaction to the announcement but not the singular most important reason for the 5 or 6 temp pull backs in the indexes.  Markets are irrational.  But then you already knew that.


It's fairly simple to look at when QE was started. When it was ended. When the Fed started talking about increasing rates (ie. unwinding. ie. no more QE.) When fed started raising rates. Each rate increase. Each time they spoke of rasing rates. When tax cut was signed. When stop gap and omnibus were signed. When tariffs were mentioned. When tariffs were mentioned again. And chart stock market moves. I'm fairly certain you will find an unatural lag from the end of QE or even from the start of Fed rate increase to the last 5 or 6 market moves. On the other hand, I think you will find they plot out fairly close to major tariff announcements. Could be massive coincidence. I'm gonna bet "not."


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey, good news. They finalized the Trump U. settlement today. Racist Sterno-Jo might be getting his double-wide deposit back! Congrats Racist Stern-Jo!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, good news. They finalized the Trump U. settlement today. Racist Sterno-Jo might be getting his double-wide deposit back! Congrats Racist Stern-Jo!


Lil joe wouldn't join the settlement, he's waiting for Trump U to reopen it's doors . . . he's gotten so much from the experience.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lil joe wouldn't join the settlement, he's waiting for Trump U to reopen it's doors . . . he's gotten so much from the experience.


And he's just one credit away from moving up a floor!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's fairly simple to look at when QE was started. When it was ended. When the Fed started talking about increasing rates (ie. unwinding. ie. no more QE.) When fed started raising rates. Each rate increase. Each time they spoke of rasing rates. When tax cut was signed. When stop gap and omnibus were signed. When tariffs were mentioned. When tariffs were mentioned again. And chart stock market moves. I'm fairly certain you will find an unatural lag from the end of QE or even from the start of Fed rate increase to the last 5 or 6 market moves. On the other hand, I think you will find they plot out fairly close to major tariff announcements. Could be massive coincidence. I'm gonna bet "not."


Me too given the aforementioned underlying conditions generated by an increase in national debt of 9 trillion dollars (4 trillion of QE) over 8 years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lil joe wouldn't join the settlement, he's waiting for Trump U to reopen it's doors . . . he's gotten so much from the experience.


Pom Pom


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've seen you try to go rogue, you are better off co-opting others material.


Yes, especially because I read and understand what I post.  You should back up your allegations of my rogue-ness.  I usually get accused of such independence after reading your links to you so you can understand why your link actually contradicts your point of view.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It further makes the point that in a post QE world equities are inflated and investors are trying to get them back to a point where they are closer to book value and thus less risky.  If you're a CBOE trader than volatility is where you can make a lot of money with little risk.  Derivatives traders also tend to bring the market back to equilibrium sooner than later.


Again, however, the timing of end of QE versus Trump/Xi tariff statements make suggestiong that market moves are due to "no QE4" absurd. There has been "no QE4" for months and months now. No reasonable investor has been expecting/hoping for more QE since many fed meetings ago. It's just silly to try to suggest a close causality.

Fed called end to QE in Sept 2017. It had made pretty clear signals before that it was done. 2017 saw 3 rate increases. 2018 should see 3 maybe even 4. None of this news. It started 6-12 months ago. That is a heckuva lag for one-day moves.

When the Fed raised rates last Dec- around same time tax plan was being passed, market continued their increase:
"In its justification for Wednesday’s rate increase, which was widely expected by financial markets, the Fed’s policy-setting committee cited “solid” economic growth and job gains.
U.S. stocks extended gains after the release of the policy statement before ending mixed, while Treasury yields dropped. The dollar fell against a basket of currencies."

But when Trump, then XI, then Trump again talked tariffs, markets fell. only to rebound when each leader walked confrontational language back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Trump wins again: China announces ‘significantly lower’ tariffs on car imports, will address IP protection


PresidentXiXi Jinping promised Tuesday to cut China’s auto tariffs and improve intellectual property protection in possible concessions aimed at defusing a worsening dispute with Washington over trade and technology that investors worry could set back the global economic recovery.

Speaking at a business conference, Xi made no direct mention of his American counterpart, Donald Trump, or the dispute. He promised progress on areas that are U.S. priorities including opening China’s banking industry and boosting imports but didn’t address key irritants for Washington such as a requirement for foreign companies to work through joint ventures that require them to give technology to potential local competitors.

Private sector analysts saw Xi’s speech as an overture to help end the biggest trade dispute since World War II. It has fueled fears the global economic recovery might be set back if other governments are prompted to raise their own import barriers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump wins again: China announces ‘significantly lower’ tariffs on car imports, will address IP protection
> 
> 
> PresidentXiXi Jinping promised Tuesday to cut China’s auto tariffs and improve intellectual property protection in possible concessions aimed at defusing a worsening dispute with Washington over trade and technology that investors worry could set back the global economic recovery.
> ...


America wins again.
#MAGA


----------



## Friesland (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump wins again: China announces ‘significantly lower’ tariffs on car imports, will address IP protection
> 
> 
> PresidentXiXi Jinping promised Tuesday to cut China’s auto tariffs and improve intellectual property protection in possible concessions aimed at defusing a worsening dispute with Washington over trade and technology that investors worry could set back the global economic recovery.
> ...


*If only* someone had a time machine and had known back in *January* this would happen (or, maybe, had a private jet and was in Davos with Xi...)

https://www.voanews.com/a/china-pledges-to-further-open-up-its-economy-at-davos/4224383.html

January, 25, 2018: "*In his remarks*, Liu He said *China would focus on continuing to open up in four areas: finance, manufacturing and services, boosting intellectual property right protection and expanding imports.*
On imports, Liu noted that last year China reduced tariffs on 187 products, cutting the average from 17.3 percent to 7.7 percent. He said such moves would continue.

In recent years, China has come under increasing criticism from the United States and other countries over its trade practices.

*Automobile tariffs are one area of concern. Imported cars currently face a 25 percent tax coming into China, while Chinese automobiles that are shipped to the United States face a 2.5 percent tax.


In his speech Liu He repeated an earlier promise to gradually lower tariffs on imported automobiles*, but gave no specifics on a possible timeline."

But the terrifying thing is HOW DID HILLARY AND THE DEEP STATE TRICK THE TRUMP APPOINTED NEW YORK ATTORNEY TO GET A WITCH-HUNT WARRANT?????!!!!!!

THE DEEP STATE IS SO DEEP IT INCLUDES TRUMP!!!!!! WHICH HUNT?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> America wins again.
> #MAGA


Lets see what coverage this gets today.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets see what coverage this gets today.


Twitchy.com is always ahead of the pack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

*[URL='https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-09/trump-about-make-us-gold-bugs-very-wealthy-again']             *[/URL]

As the situation in Syria continues to escalate, guided missile destroyer USS Donald Cook has weighed anchor off Syrian territorial waters, and is reportedly being "harassed" by low-flying Russian warplanes, which have buzzed the "Arleigh Burke" class warship at least four times according to _CNN Turk. _



*Of note, the Donald Cook has 60 Tomahawk cruise missiles on board.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes, especially because I read and understand what I post.  You should back up your allegations of my rogue-ness.  I usually get accused of such independence after reading your links to you so you can understand why your link actually contradicts your point of view.


E really gets to you when he does that, huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

The Trump Tower apartment where a deadly fire started Saturday had no working smoke alarm, a New York City Fire Department source familiar with the investigation said -- which means there was no alarm sounding in the unit when firefighters arrived.

The fire on the 50th floor of the New York City highrise left one man dead and six firefighters injured, the FDNY said. The victim was identified as Todd Brassner, 67.

The upper-level residential floors of the 58-story building are not equipped with fire sprinklers, Nigro said.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/09/us/trump-tower-fire/index.html


Donald J. Trump
✔
@realDonaldTrump
 Fire at Trump Tower is out. Very confined (well built building). Firemen (and women) did a great job. THANK YOU!
3:42 PM - Apr 7, 2018

133K

61.6K people are talking about this


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

President Donald Trump’s national security adviser Tom Bossert has resigned, White House officials confirmed Tuesday.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> *If only* someone had a time machine and had known back in *January* this would happen (or, maybe, had a private jet and was in Davos with Xi...)
> 
> https://www.voanews.com/a/china-pledges-to-further-open-up-its-economy-at-davos/4224383.html
> 
> ...


Don't get in the way of dump humpers worshipping their orange shitgibbon...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 10, 2018)

Just a head's up, you might not hear from me for a while. I'm camped out in the bushes outside Hillary's place with my Nikon E body (old school is the best school) and a digi-Canon. Imma make some bank on the HRC Perp Walk shots! Gonna see Friesland on the cover of the Rolling Stone! Or National Enquirer. Or both. "Show me the money!!!!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump’s national security adviser Tom Bossert has resigned, White House officials confirmed Tuesday.


Must be Bolton cleaning house, getting rid of the wishy, washy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Just a head's up, you might not hear from me for a while. I'm camped out in the bushes outside Hillary's place with my Nikon E body (old school is the best school) and a digi-Canon. Imma make some bank on the HRC Perp Walk shots! Gonna see Friesland on the cover of the Rolling Stone! Or National Enquirer. Or both. "Show me the money!!!!"


Don't lie, you want some pics of her for your private collection.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> *If only* someone had a time machine and had known back in *January* this would happen (or, maybe, had a private jet and was in Davos with Xi...)
> 
> https://www.voanews.com/a/china-pledges-to-further-open-up-its-economy-at-davos/4224383.html
> 
> ...


How about that trade war?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that trade war?


You really can't be that inept, chronologically speaking? You have heard of the theory of cause and effect?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really can't be that inept, chronologically speaking? You have heard of the theory of cause and effect?


Yes, my posts cause you to be effected.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Just a head's up, you might not hear from me for a while. I'm camped out in the bushes outside Hillary's place with my Nikon E body (old school is the best school) and a digi-Canon. Imma make some bank on the HRC Perp Walk shots! Gonna see Friesland on the cover of the Rolling Stone! Or National Enquirer. Or both. "Show me the money!!!!"





Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that trade war?


Fries has been on the whacko fringe since nov 8th.
Too bad the old Trump thread is gone.
There was some comedy gold waiting to ripen in there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, my posts cause you to be effected.


So you are acting oblivious to the obvious or actually are oblivious?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are acting oblivious to the obvious or actually are oblivious?


*EASING OF TENSION *
Jonas Short, head of the Beijing office at Everbright Sun Hung Kai, said the market was cheered by Xi’s speech because it was framed in more positive terms which could ease trade tensions, but he voiced caution about promised reforms.

“China is opening sectors where they already have a distinct advantage, or a stranglehold over the sector,” Short said, citing its banking industry, which is dominated by domestic players.

Xi’s renewed pledges to open up the auto sector come after Trump on Monday criticized China on Twitter for maintaining 25 percent auto import tariffs compared to the United States’ 2.5 percent duties, calling such a relationship with China not free trade but “stupid trade.”

Analysts have cautioned that any Chinese concessions on autos, while welcome, would be a relatively easy win for China to offer the United States, as plans for opening that sector had been under way well before Trump took office.

But Vice Commerce Minister Qian Keming said at the forum on Tuesday that China’s economic reforms were driven by domestic factors and not due to external pressures.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *EASING OF TENSION *
> Jonas Short, head of the Beijing office at Everbright Sun Hung Kai, said the market was cheered by Xi’s speech because it was framed in more positive terms which could ease trade tensions, but he voiced caution about promised reforms.
> 
> “China is opening sectors where they already have a distinct advantage, or a stranglehold over the sector,” Short said, citing its banking industry, which is dominated by domestic players.
> ...


OK, when was this article published and when did Trump start the tariffs talk?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> OK, when was this article published and when did Trump start the tariffs talk?


I think this it, 4-9,
*Xi renews vow to open economy, cut tariffs...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this it, 4-9,
> *Xi renews vow to open economy, cut tariffs...*


Looks like, as most people have in the past and should continue to do, he is looking past Trump and towards the future.

https://www.voanews.com/a/china-pledges-to-further-open-up-its-economy-at-davos/4224383.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Ivanka tweeted -- We need to promote healthy lifestyles for America’s youth. In a recent survey, 9.5 million U.S. children reported that they did NOT once participate in any of over 100 sports or activities listed.
> 
> Retired General Mark Hertling responded --  there’s this thing called the President’s Council on Fitness, Sport, and Nutrition. Been around 60 years. Used to have 25 appointees...I was one of them. @MichelleObama helped & generated momentum in this area. No one is on the Council now. @FitnessGov. Check it out.




*Because they were draining the funds with NO TANGIBLE RESULTS !*

*Do some research ...Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Moral hazard" was minimal at most, temporary and did little to change landscape.
> 
> Causation of single day market moves are not hard to prove. You can line the info publication up with the moves in, you know, real time.
> 
> ...




*What a regurgitating puke........*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> *If only* someone had a time machine and had known back in *January* this would happen (or, maybe, had a private jet and was in Davos with Xi...)
> 
> https://www.voanews.com/a/china-pledges-to-further-open-up-its-economy-at-davos/4224383.html
> 
> ...



*Hillary *

*or  *

*Nancy*

*drop the " H " and add the " C "......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

This iz gonna piss me off, so I will not read it,
*Senate Republicans to Trump: For goodness’ sake, don’t cut spending*
Ed MorrisseyPosted at 5:31 pm on April 10, 2018







Aren’t we glad that we finally have single-party Republican governance in Washington DC? Now finally we can realize the GOP agenda, like repealing ObamaCare, revamping the tax system, and reducing the size of federal government. Right? _Right?_

See Also: Cynthia Nixon is ripping the NY Democratic Party apart

Wrong, but with caveats:


TRENDING:
*Cynthia Nixon is ripping the NY Democratic Party apart *
An incipient push to reverse some of the $1.3 trillion in 2018 spending that Congress pushed through last month might already be dead, given early opposition from two key Republican senators who said Monday that they were unlikely to support the move.

Aides to President Trump are working with House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) to craft a “rescission” bill that would take advantage of special legislative procedures to roll back tens of billions of dollars in federal appropriations. …

Two Republican “cardinals” — powerful lawmakers who chair Senate Appropriations subcommittees — said Monday that they were perplexed by the talk of a rescission bill just weeks after the passage of the omnibus.

Rescission would give Republicans another shot at a reconciliation vehicle and an opportunity to roll back the massive $300 billion added to resolve a budget standoff. Congress does have authority to recall spending authorizations and recoup monies not yet spent, but using that authority is another matter. It only takes a simple majority in the House, and would require having 50 votes plus Mike Pence in the Senate.

How likely would that be, though? Even in the House, the upcoming election will make some Republicans queasy about defunding programs where their political opponents can find recipients to highlight in campaign ads. Republicans have a 23-seat majority and a higher number of tough elections in November. In the Senate, they have no margin at all for error, especially with the two “cardinals” balking at the maneuver. It probably won’t take three guesses to name Susan Collins and Lisa Murkowski as the two cardinals mentioned, but they’re not the only skeptical Senate Republicans going on the record to push back on the idea, either, to which we’ll return at the end.

Besides, Collins raises a good point with the Washington Post’s Mike DeBonis. Why get into that fight with a budget that’s (a) already approved, and (b) only has five-plus months left to run? “To me,” Collins argues, “the administration would be better advised to focus on this coming fiscal year.” That’d be true … if we had any confidence at all that the people who agreed to the spending levels in FY2018 and FY2019 will be willing to revisit those decisions for the latter budget. Plus, without rescission and reconciliation as vehicles for the effort, the supposedly fiscal-conservative GOP would have to get 60 votes in the Senate for any spending reductions. The likelihood of that is _nil_, and the “cardinals” know it.

Richard Shelby, who will likely become the chair of Appropriations, said that he wants to honor the deal in order to keep the GOP’s credibility with Democrats for the FY2019 negotiations. That’s not unimportant, but it’s just too bad that Republicans on Capitol Hill don’t have the same concern about keeping their credibility up with the voters who sent them to Washington based on their campaign promises.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

President Trump has canceled his planned trip to Latin America this week. 

After learning that he won't be able to get chicken nuggets or a hamburger at the dinner with other dignitaries he has canceled his plans. He said he will now wait until Friday then fly to Mar a Lago to spend the weekend golfing. He will attempt to fire some people on the flight down to Florida, possible Sessions.

http://iowapublicradio.org/post/amid-crisis-abroad-and-tension-home-trump-cancels-trip-latin-america#stream/0


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump has canceled his planned trip to Latin America this week.
> 
> After learning that he won't be able to get chicken nuggets or a hamburger at the dinner with other dignitaries he has canceled his plans. He said he will now wait until Friday then fly to Mar a Lago to spend the weekend golfing. He will attempt to fire some people on the flight down to Florida, possible Sessions.
> 
> http://iowapublicradio.org/post/amid-crisis-abroad-and-tension-home-trump-cancels-trip-latin-america#stream/0



*Heads will roll for the disservice that is being done to America by *
*Robert Mueller/Rod Rosenstien/Chris Wray and possibly Jeff Sessions......*

*Chuck Schumer can take his Threats and shove them up his corrupt ass.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Though the Trump entourage's focus was on redecorating Doral’s lobby, Trump could not help but mention a recent trip to Augusta.

“These drapes are awful,” Hindenburg recalls Trump announcing, pointing to a pink-flamingo patterned set. “But this is nothing compared to Augusta’s clubhouse which, in all honesty, and I say this in the nicest way possible because I'm a member now, is just a tired dump. It’s termite infested. All those old clubs and photos and the paintings of dead guys on the walls makes you want to take a nap. I told Billy Payne, 'you’re fired' if you don’t do something to liven this place up.”

http://geoffdshackelford.squarespace.com/homepage/2012/4/1/sources-donald-trump-now-an-augusta-national-member.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Though the Trump entourage's focus was on redecorating Doral’s lobby, Trump could not help but mention a recent trip to Augusta.
> 
> “These drapes are awful,” Hindenburg recalls Trump announcing, pointing to a pink-flamingo patterned set. “But this is nothing compared to Augusta’s clubhouse which, in all honesty, and I say this in the nicest way possible because I'm a member now, is just a tired dump. It’s termite infested. All those old clubs and photos and the paintings of dead guys on the walls makes you want to take a nap. I told Billy Payne, 'you’re fired' if you don’t do something to liven this place up.”
> 
> http://geoffdshackelford.squarespace.com/homepage/2012/4/1/sources-donald-trump-now-an-augusta-national-member.html


*President Trump has " High " standards.....*
*even with the easily manipulated Strippers that*
*the DB Micheal Avenatti chooses to associate with*
*and represent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump has canceled his planned trip to Latin America this week.
> 
> After learning that he won't be able to get chicken nuggets or a hamburger at the dinner with other dignitaries he has canceled his plans. He said he will now wait until Friday then fly to Mar a Lago to spend the weekend golfing. He will attempt to fire some people on the flight down to Florida, possible Sessions.
> 
> http://iowapublicradio.org/post/amid-crisis-abroad-and-tension-home-trump-cancels-trip-latin-america#stream/0


Pays to be King.
*BB King - Paying The Cost To Be The Boss - YouTube*
▶ 4:19


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anybody know why Trump is freaking out so badly about this investigation?
Was it Trey Gowdy who said if he’s not guilty he should act like it?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does anybody know why Trump is freaking out so badly about this investigation?
> Was it Trey Gowdy who said if he’s not guilty he should act like it?


Because the guy has an ego the size of a black hole....and no it's not a hooker a speak of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

RIL 11, 2018
*Guess Whose House Wasn't Raided by the FBI*
By Daniel John Sobieski
If there was any doubt that Robert Mueller’s Ahab-like goal is the unseating of President Trump at all costs and by any means, it was erased by the thuggish FBI raid he orchestrated on the home and office of Trump personal attorney Michael Cohen.  

Can’t find any collusion between Trump and Russia? Hey, why not look for collusion between Cohen and professional whore and porn star Stormy Daniels? Was she paid to go away with campaign funds? Even so, that’s an FEC violation punishable by a fine and something that does not require a SWAT team.

It certainly does not compare with money funneled by Team Hillary and the DNC though a law firm to Fusion GPS and British foreign agent Christopher Steele to put together a fake dossier on Trump using Russian sources. But where were the raids on the offices of the DNC, the Hillary Clinton campaign, and Fusion GPS?

This is the FBI of Andrew McCabe, Lisa Page, and Peter Strzok, whose mission was to keep Hillary Clinton out of prison and Donald Trump out of the White House. They never raided the home and office of Cheryl Mills, did they? They never raided Hillary’s house or seized the acid-washed server, did they? But Michael Cohen is a threat to our democracy warranting brute force? Why wasn’t Michel Cohen offered the immunity deal given to Cheryl Mills and other Clinton cronies:

The FBI gave partial immunity to Hillary Clinton’s former State Department chief of staff Cheryl Mills and two other staffers during the investigation of Clinton’s private e-mail server, according to a member of Congress.

House Oversight Committee Chairman Jason Chaffetz, who has been looking into the Clinton’s e-mail practices, said federal investigators were given access to Mills’ computer but only on the condition that the findings could not used against her.

“No wonder they couldn’t prosecute a case. They were handing out immunity deals like candy,” Chaffetz said.

He said the others granted immunity were John Bentel, then-director of the State Department’s Office of Information Resources Management, and Clinton aide Heather Samuelson.

Let us get this straight. Clinton's attorney (Cheryl Mills) gets immunity and is allowed to decide which of Hillary's emails to delete

	
	
		
		
	


	




and which to hand over, but Michael Cohen has his office raided because he might be hiding something? If they were worried Cohen might be destroying evidence, then what about the 33,000 emails destroyed by Team Hillary? Michael Flynn was convicted of false statements to investigators, but Andy McCabe, who, according to Rep. Jim Jordan, lied four times to investigators, walks?

Hillary’s attorney Cheryl Mills was given an immunity deal despite smashing up myriads of laptops and cell phones. Trump’s lawyer Michael Cohen does nothing and has his home and office raided like he was Al Capone. The FBI never raided Cheryl Mills house, office, and hotel room when Hillary Clinton compromised our national security but they raid Michael Cohen’s because there might be an illegal campaign contribution? Never mind the $145 million that poured into the Clinton Foundation as Hillary shepherded 20 percent of our uranium supply into Russian hands.

According to the _Daily Caller_, Robert Mueller is interested in a $150,000 donation made to a Trump charity in 2015 by a Ukrainian businessman:

The donation, from steel magnate Victor Pinchuk, pales in comparison to contributions he gave to the charity Bill and Hillary Clinton set up. The billionaire has contributed $13 million to the Clinton Foundation since 2006 and had access to Hillary Clinton while she served as secretary of state.

But Special Counsel Robert Mueller is not investigating The Clintons. Instead, he is conducting a broad investigation of Donald Trump, including the flow of foreign money into various Trump-controlled entities.

Mueller began investigating the Pinchuk donation after receiving documents in response to a subpoena issued to the Trump Organization -- the real estate company Trump ran before entering politics.

In September 2015, Trump appeared via video link at a conference Pinchuk hosted in Kiev. Trump’s personal attorney, Michael Cohen, negotiated details of the event with Douglas Schoen, a former consultant for Bill Clinton, according to The New York Times. Trump did not initially request payment for the appearance, but Cohen contacted Schoen at one point to request a $150,000 honorarium, The Times reported.

Yet there are no raids of the offices of the Clinton Foundation. Mueller is not interested in justice or in fighting Russian meddling in our elections. He is on a mission to get Donald Trump, the truth and the evidence be damned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Insane Obama education rules vigorously defended by Trump's Government Accountability Office
APRIL 11, 2018
Racial egalitarians – that is, those who mandate equal outcomes rather than an objective level playing field – are flying high over the latest Governm...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/insane_obama_education_rules_vigorously_defended_by_trumps_government_accountability_office.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Trump Warns Russia On Syria: ‘Smart’ Missiles Are ‘Coming’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/11/trump-missiles-russia/&ved=0ahUKEwisqqXRo7LaAhXGmOAKHcbtCdYQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw1nXB-BNCbmUn7oDCVgMtKB&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

This iz kind of cool,
*Crimson Tide football team visits the White House, lays hands on Trump to pray in moving video*
22 mins





Members of Alabama's Crimson Tide football team visit the White House and pray with — and for — President Donald Trump. (Image source: Twitter video screenshot)
30


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

You gotta love old, committed commies,

Bernie: Hell Yes, We Need to Repeal and Replace the GOP Law With Higher Taxes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You gotta love old, committed commies,
> 
> Bernie: Hell Yes, We Need to Repeal and Replace the GOP Law With Higher Taxes


Bernie 2020!!!! Iʻll make sure he gets the nomination.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> RIL 11, 2018
> *Guess Whose House Wasn't Raided by the FBI*
> By Daniel John Sobieski
> If there was any doubt that Robert Mueller’s Ahab-like goal is the unseating of President Trump at all costs and by any means, it was erased by the thuggish FBI raid he orchestrated on the home and office of Trump personal attorney Michael Cohen.
> ...


Classic “Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Their World, Our World
TOM TRINKO
There are currently two worlds: one for the rich, leftists, and the Deep State actors, and one for the average American. 
*Their World, Our World*
By Tom Trinko
There are currently two worlds: one for the rich, leftists, and the Deep State actors, and one for the average American. Here are some of the differences:

*Their World:*

Hillary can pay Russians, who may be working for the Russian government, for unconfirmed dirt on Trump and use that dirt during the campaign as well as using it to get the government to spy on Trump for her, but it's not collusion.

*Our World:*
Trump is guilty of collusion even though there is not a shred of evidence that he did anything wrong.

*Their World:*
Bill Clinton meeting with Loretta Lynch while Lynch is supposedly investigating his wife is perfectly okay.

*Our World:*
Trump asking, but not ordering, James Comey to go easy on Flynn just as Comey went easy on Hillary is obstruction of justice.

*Their World:*
Obama can ignore federal court orders to restart issuing permits for drilling in the Gulf and to stop issuing DACA waivers.

*Our World:*
One random federal judge can stop the president from doing what the Constitution says the president can do.

*Their World:*
Obama can rescind every executive order Bush made.

*Our World*:
Obama is a super-president whose executive orders can't be overturned by Trump

*





Their World:*


Supporting the mass murder of a million babies a year, disproportionately minorities, and sex-selection abortions where unborn women are killed because the parents want a boy shows how much they care about women.


*Our World:*
Objecting to killing the unborn shows that we are heartless sexist pigs.

*Their World:*
A Russian oligarch who contributes $25,000,000 to Hillary's foundation is cool.

*Our World:*
The same oligarch giving $150,000 to Trump's foundation is cause for a federal investigation.


*Their World:*
Hillary putting large quantities of highly classified information on an unsecured server that foreign governments can easily access is perfectly fine.

*Our World:*
A Navy seaman who put his life on the line to protect his country is sent to prison for taking photos of the ship he served on, which are classified but not highly classified.

*Their World:*
They can oppose school choice for black children, not care that black women are three times as likely to abort their babies as white women, bring in lots of cheap illegal labor to drive down black wages, and not care that thousands of blacks are shot each year in Democrat-run cities but still be pro-black.


*Our World:*



We want to end what Jesse Jackson called black genocide – targeting blacks for abortion, want to give black kids a choice on what school they go to so they can get a decent education, oppose bringing in cheap illegal labor, and want to make black neighborhoods safe, but we're racist to the core.


*Their World:*
They care about the middle class even though they want to raise taxes on them.


*Our World:*
We care about only the rich even though we want to reduce everyone's taxes.

*Their World:*
They push for ever increasing government spending and ever increasing taxation while giving little of their own money to help those in need, but they are the ones who care.

*Our World:*

We give much more of our own time and money to help those in need, but we're selfish and uncaring.



*Their World:*
Going easy on Putin as part of a reset of relations with Russia shows that Hillary is a great diplomat.

*Our World:*
Trump punishing the Russians for their actions shows that he colluded with them.

*Their World:*
Even though they reject the fact that life begins at conception and believe that DNA doesn't determine our sex, they have science on their side.

*Our World:*
We're anti-science because we don't believe that it's a proven fact that mankind is causing global warming, which will have devastating consequences. This in spite of the fact that we know that much of the "science" related to global warming is either just made up or fraudulent.


*Their World:*
A Democrat senator can be on trial for corruption for seven weeks, and the major networks don't cover it.

*Our World:*
Trump's "crimes" get 24-7 coverage even though there is no evidence he's done anything wrong.

*Their World:*
Even though they silence or bully every voice that doesn't agree with them, they are tolerant and inclusive.

*Our World:*
Even though we oppose censoring of leftist voices, we oppose diversity.


*Their World:*
Even though gun control has done nothing to stop crime and it violates the Second Amendment, their support of it shows that they care.

*Our World:*
Our support for Americans being able to defend themselves shows that we don't care about children.

*Their World:*
Even though they advocate censorship of political views they don't like and the legalization of pornography, which was not part of the First Amendment, they are fans of free speech.


*Our World:*
We are all haters because we believe we should be able to speak truth to power.

*Their World:*
Even though they attacked the women who said Bill Clinton attacked them, and even though they said Clinton's affairs had no bearing on his ability to be president, they care about women.

*Our World:*
That Trump had consensual affairs over a decade ago shows that he is unfit to be president.

*Their World:*
Facebook allowing Obama's team to access huge amounts of private user data was a great thing.

*Our World:*
Facebook not having taken steps to prevent a company hired by the Trump campaign to access the same data that Obama did is a monstrous crime.

*Their World:*
It's great that the same FBI that used unverified Russian-sourced dirt about Trump to obtain a FISA warrant enabling Democrats in power to use the full power of the government to spy on the Trump campaign now has access to confidential attorney-client communications between the president and his lawyer.


*Our World:*
It's unpatriotic that we question the impartiality of the FBI even though we have documentation of the agency's political bias.

*Their World:*
It's perfectly fine to force bakers, etc. to go against their religious beliefs when those beliefs conflict with the beliefs of gays.

*Our World:*
We're haters because we want to let people of all faiths exercise their First Amendment rights.

*Their World:*
No man would pretend to self-identify as a woman in order to get access to women's bathrooms.


*Our World:*
Even if the average person suffering from gender identity disorder won't molest women, there is no reason to believe that sex offenders won't lie about their "gender identity" in order to legally be able to harass women.

*Their World:*
Allowing teachers to preach atheism is a wonderful thing.

*Our World:*
Students or teachers who mention the God that 72% of Americans believe in outside of class are evil monsters who are trying to impose their beliefs on others.


*Their World:*
If Hillary had proposed the same temporary travel ban that Trump had, it would be legal according to our masters, federal judges, because her thoughts conform to leftist dogma.

*Our World:*
Trump's temporary travel ban is unconstitutional because Trump's thoughts don't conform to what leftists thought police require.

You probably felt a sense of _déjà vu_ in reading about these differences. That's because this two-world approach is nothing new to Democrats. It's just like the two-world system they set up in the South: one world for whites and another world for blacks.


But this time, who lives in which world is based on ideology not skin color. Make no mistake about it: leftists are demanding that in the public square, conservatives sit in the back of the bus and confine their religion to the four walls of their church buildings.

But the same fascist beliefs that leftists are more equal than other Americans justify both segregation policies.


It's time for us to rise up and say: enough. We need to refuse to submit to leftists' double standards.



https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/their_worldour_world.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

ROD RELENTS 
*DOJ Finally Hands Over Crucial Russia Probe Documents To Congress *


----------



## Friesland (Apr 12, 2018)

OMG - such a coincidence. Trump weighs rejoining TPP and the dow goes up! there must be a rumor QE5 is right around the corner floating around wall street!!!

Still waiting for the Hillary bust. I'm getting kinda hungry!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - such a coincidence. Trump weighs rejoining TPP and the dow goes up! there must be a rumor QE5 is right around the corner floating around wall street!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the Hillary bust. I'm getting kinda hungry!!!


You mean QE4.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ROD RELENTS
> *DOJ Finally Hands Over Crucial Russia Probe Documents To Congress *





Friesland said:


> OMG - such a coincidence. Trump weighs rejoining TPP and the dow goes up! there must be a rumor QE5 is right around the corner floating around wall street!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the Hillary bust. I'm getting kinda hungry!!!


Patience grasshoppah.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - such a coincidence. Trump weighs rejoining TPP and the dow goes up! there must be a rumor QE5 is right around the corner floating around wall street!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the Hillary bust. I'm getting kinda hungry!!!



*Eat some " Sling ".....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - such a coincidence. Trump weighs rejoining TPP and the dow goes up! there must be a rumor QE5 is right around the corner floating around wall street!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the Hillary bust. I'm getting kinda hungry!!!


_In the economic sphere an act, a habit, an institution, a law produces not only one effect, but a series of effects. Of these effects, the first alone is immediate; it appears simultaneously with its cause; it is seen. The other effects emerge only subsequently; they are not seen; we are fortunate if we foresee them.

There is only one difference between a bad economist and a good one: *the bad economist confines himself to the visible effect; the good economist takes into account both the effect that can be seen and those effects that must be foreseen.*

*Yet this difference is tremendous; for it almost always happens that when the immediate consequence is favorable, the later consequences are disastrous, and vice versa.* _*Whence it follows that the bad economist pursues a small present good that will be followed by a great evil to come, while the good economist pursues a great good to come, at the risk of a small present evil.--

What Is Seen and What Is Not Seen
By Frederic Bastiat
Abridged version for Common Sense Economics
*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 12, 2018)

How funny is it going to be if we get to sit through Trump testimony on TV and the web "cuz Ken Starr!" I'll piss myself... so to speak.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _In the economic sphere an act, a habit, an institution, a law produces not only one effect, but a series of effects. Of these effects, the first alone is immediate; it appears simultaneously with its cause; it is seen. The other effects emerge only subsequently; they are not seen; we are fortunate if we foresee them.
> 
> There is only one difference between a bad economist and a good one: *the bad economist confines himself to the visible effect; the good economist takes into account both the effect that can be seen and those effects that must be foreseen.*
> 
> ...


Again, you love to argue things that aren't what is being argued. "Oh yeah, well if there hadn't been a WWI there wouldn't have had to be a WWII! So there..."

The issue was whether the treat of a "trade war" was what caused the big one-day market moves over the past few weeks. Not the spending bill or sudden realization that the Fed declaration last fall that QE is indeed over (as had been reported for months and. moths). The answer is obvious: the one day market drops can be very accurately pinpointed to WH leaks, press releases, Chinese statements etc. about the possibility or reality of increased tariffs. That's just true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Again, you love to argue things that aren't what is being argued. "Oh yeah, well if there hadn't been a WWI there wouldn't have had to be a WWII! So there..."
> 
> The issue was whether the treat of a "trade war" was what caused the big one-day market moves over the past few weeks. Not the spending bill or sudden realization that the Fed declaration last fall that QE is indeed over (as had been reported for months and. moths). The answer is obvious: the one day market drops can be very accurately pinpointed to WH leaks, press releases, Chinese statements etc. about the possibility or reality of increased tariffs. That's just true.


Who said I was arguing?  You people gravitate toward what is seen like Bastiat said and, you mistake correlation for causation without considering the magnitudes of what you believe are the causes of market moves.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who said I was arguing?  You people gravitate toward what is seen like Bastiat said and, you mistake correlation for causation without considering the magnitudes of what you believe are the causes of market moves.


Just cause they made it legal don't mean you gotta smoke it. Why do you think they call it dope? QE7 Won't happen either, hence the futures are off today...  

Meanwhile, it's ironic that Don the Con is bringing back all the neo-Cons and creating so many soon to be on their way to being ex-Cons. It's kinda confusing and cause a bit of consternation. Don't you concur?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Collusion✓[not a crime]
Obstruction of Justice ✓

Do you people hear the air coming out of your balloon?

Comey's Testimony: No Obstruction of Justice - At the Intersection of Faith and ...
www.beliefnet.com › columnists › 2017/06
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/attheintersectionoffaithandculture/2017/06/comeys-testimony-no-obstruction-justice.html&ved=2ahUKEwjizKuFmrfaAhVMzoMKHbYHDMoQFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw3tuMqzTX37ceyDg4W3haSC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

*WATCH: RNC Releases Brutal Video Of Democrats Attacking Comey's Credibility *


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: RNC Releases Brutal Video Of Democrats Attacking Comey's Credibility *


Watch the crazy obessed nutters embrace, qoute, applaud the bitter man Comey on this board. I wonder though if Rat would put Comey on ignore if he typed those opinions in here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Watch the crazy obessed nutters embrace, qoute, applaud the bitter man Comey on this board. I wonder though if Rat would put Comey on ignore if he typed those opinions in here?


It depends is she is PMSing or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Just cause they made it legal don't mean you gotta smoke it. Why do you think they call it dope? QE7 Won't happen either, hence the futures are off today...


naive


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: RNC Releases Brutal Video Of Democrats Attacking Comey's Credibility *


Did the Russians come up with that video?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did the Russians come up with that video?


Who else could pull it off?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who else could pull it off?


Anybody that hacked Hillaryʻs unsecured server.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

The law and order President, righting Americas' injustices.




* 
*
*'SCOOTER' LIBBY PARDONED... *


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The law and order President, righting Americas' injustices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Treason.


Mr Cheney does not agree,
*Cheney: 'I Am Grateful Today That President Trump Righted This Wrong' *
Politics | Saagar Enjeti


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Cheney does not agree,
> *Cheney: 'I Am Grateful Today That President Trump Righted This Wrong' *
> Politics | Saagar Enjeti


Cheney is the lead traitor in this case.  Why didn't he go to prison?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Cheney is the lead traitor in this case.  Why didn't he go to prison?


Because he iz an American hero, above the law.
Just like holder, except for the hero part.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> How funny is it going to be if we get to sit through Trump testimony on TV and the web "cuz Ken Starr!" I'll piss myself... so to speak.


*What we will see on TV is the MSM shit their shorts when the subpoenas are handed out *
*to all of the Criminals in the FBI/DOJ and assorted players in the MASSIVE Uranium One*
*Criminal Operation.....*

*You can " Piss " yourself or have some former *
*Backpage Ukrainian Mueller Call girls do it....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Cheney is the lead traitor in this case.  Why didn't he go to prison?


*Because he did NOTHING Wrong.....*

*Your Criminal Democrats did !*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What we will see on TV is the MSM shit their shorts when the subpoenas are handed out *
> *to all of the Criminals in the FBI/DOJ and assorted players in the MASSIVE Uranium One*
> *Criminal Operation.....*
> 
> ...


I sort of feel sorry for you. Are you on a street corner somewhere?


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I sort of feel sorry for you. Are you on a street corner somewhere?



*I'm solid.....now you are the one we worry about.*

*You do bring that up quite often.*

*Here's a tip !*

*The River Trail is off limits.....*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm solid.....now you are the one we worry about.*
> 
> *You do bring that up quite often.*
> 
> ...


So you’re like the Unabomber?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I sort of feel sorry for you. Are you on a street corner somewhere?


Don't waste your feelings on NoNo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Cheney is the lead traitor in this case.  Why didn't he go to prison?


They were all guilty as hell, and the only Americans that suffered were the soldiers sent on a fools mission. Why do our good men need to die and suffer because of lies of our bad ones?


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you’re like the Unabomber?


*So you are like...... a Big Pussy...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were all guilty as hell, and the only Americans that suffered were the soldiers sent on a fools mission. Why do our good men need to die and suffer because of lies of our bad ones?


*Nice how you can judge when you've NEVER had skin in the game......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Cheney is the lead traitor in this case.  Why didn't he go to prison?


You're a crack pot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

So what do you little bitches think about this?
Your prescious, beyond reproach FBI and DOJ are not quite as pure as you keep saying they are.
"Don't you believe is America's Justice System?
That Iz what the resident fake attorney had to say, what do you think now?

BREAKING: Inspector General Releases Damning Report On McCabe
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29412/breaking-inspector-general-releases-damning-report-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjS_buY57naAhVK-6wKHZxbCrUQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw0cuSV0aC33q3vDJxJg5Hvx


----------



## Friesland (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> naive


Denial.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm very confident the Hillary arrest warrant is being processed as we speak. I hope so. It's cold out there this morning. And I'm out of coffee...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Another DOJ criminal to be fired.

Report: Articles of impeachment drafted in the House for Rod Rosenstein
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/13/report-articles-impeachment-drafted-house-rod-rosenstein/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwitldaj6bnaAhUJRK0KHVdaBUsQqUMINzAC&usg=AOvVaw2ZP2LY1isXVKHyD1YRrVxb&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

This big lying sack of shit will be going down soon.

Comey: Why, no, I didn’t tell Trump the dossier material came from research funded by Hillary Clinton
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/13/comey-no-didnt-tell-trump-dossier-material-came-research-funded-hillary-clinton/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwitldaj6bnaAhUJRK0KHVdaBUsQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw0I_jAb_PvVhLWsRfgv6icq


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what do you little bitches think about this?
> Your prescious, beyond reproach FBI and DOJ are not quite as pure as you keep saying they are.
> "Don't you believe is America's Justice System?
> That Iz what the resident fake attorney had to say, what do you think now?
> ...


So you don't believe in our system of justice and you don't believe in your state's government. I understand. Shit is fucked up, right?


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a crack pot.


I find it amusing that those who make loud claims to be "Muricans" are now in a position of supporting an unfaithful husband, a financial wastrel, and a coddler of traitors.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

t-weet after bombing Syria --







Let's hope that works out better this time.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I find it amusing that those who make loud claims to be "Muricans" are now in a position of supporting an unfaithful husband, a financial wastrel, and a coddler of traitors.


They are so interested in pissing off libs that nothing else matters. 
My favorite part is that they're the ones that shout about "family values" and "Hillary's a crook" and they end up tainted with this president and all their folks going to jail! It's fantastic.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They are so interested in pissing off libs that nothing else matters.
> My favorite part is that they're the ones that shout about "family values" and "Hillary's a crook" and they end up tainted with this president and all their folks going to jail! It's fantastic.


It's not fantastic.  It is sobering to the point of depression.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you don't believe in our system of justice and you don't believe in your state's government. I understand. Shit is fucked up, right?


Smartest thought that ever came out of that empty, dense skull of yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not fantastic.  It is sobering to the point of depression.


Just goes to show what x is really about, politics over country.
Thanks for pointing out his hypocrisy.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just goes to show what x is really about, politics over country.
> Thanks for pointing out his hypocrisy.


I meant fantastic for its irony. There are decent Republicans and I want them to win. When the pendulum swings back toward sanity, I will henceforth be happy to support decent Republicans for the first time in my life. You, of course, will call them RINO's and hate them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I find it amusing that those who make loud claims to be "Muricans" are now in a position of supporting an unfaithful husband, a financial wastrel, and a coddler of traitors.


Let's leave BJ Clinton and Hillary -The Ameri Ambassador Killer and the Clinton Foundation out of this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I meant fantastic for its irony. There are decent Republicans and I want them to win. When the pendulum swings back toward sanity, I will henceforth be happy to support decent Republicans for the first time in my life. You, of course, will call them RINO's and hate them.


Hate iz a strong word. You have been rather hateful lately, let it go.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's leave BJ Clinton and Hillary -The Ameri Ambassador Killer and the Clinton Foundation out of this.


Just can't find it within yourself and be a man can you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Denial.


Irrational


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just can't find it within yourself and be a man can you.


Oh I'ole. lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I find it amusing that those who make loud claims to be "Muricans" are now in a position of supporting an unfaithful husband, a financial wastrel, and a coddler of traitors.


Cotton pik'n crackpot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cotton pik'n crackpot.


The last administration drops 5 years of QE on the American taxpayer including at least two years of trillion dollar deficits (currently considered unprecedented) and Trump is considered a wastrel and coddler of traitors?!!  Where do these people come from?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The last administration drops 5 years of QE on the American taxpayer including at least two years of trillion dollar deficits (currently considered unprecedented) and Trump is considered a wastrel and coddler of traitors?!!  Where do these people come from?


I know, I know.
They want deficits, free money for banks and high taxes.

I just want more work and less taxes.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cotton pik'n crackpot.


Do you tell your daughters to look for a man just like t?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you tell your daughters to look for a man just like t?


Why? they wont listen anyway.
Crackpot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They are so interested in pissing off libs that nothing else matters.
> My favorite part is that they're the ones that shout about "family values" and "Hillary's a crook" and they end up tainted with this president and all their folks going to jail! It's fantastic.


We get it counselor, many on the left don't care about family values, see Bill Clinton, Harvey Weinstein, etc.
Many on the left excuse lying if it's about sex, failing to see that if you lie about one thing, you'll lie about anything.
.But you are correct, the country is divided. Almost as much as just prior to the Civil War...
"All their folks going to jail"...? Care to specify what you're claiming counselor? I guess it depends on what 'all' is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just can't find it within yourself and be a man can you.


If you say so, your hair still wet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why? they wont listen anyway.
> Crackpot.


Is that the problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The last administration drops 5 years of QE on the American taxpayer including at least two years of trillion dollar deficits (currently considered unprecedented) and Trump is considered a wastrel and coddler of traitors?!!  Where do these people come from?


#Youville


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why? they wont listen anyway.
> Crackpot.


Cracked pot must be leaking.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the problem?


Are you out of your cotton pik'n mind?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cracked pot must be leaking.


A cracked pot gathers no water.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you tell your daughters to look for a man just like t?


Do you tell your sons to look for a man like t?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They are so interested in pissing off libs that nothing else matters.


You mean because libs shouldn't have to responsible for managing their anger?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They are so interested in pissing off libs that nothing else matters.
> My favorite part is that they're the ones that shout about "family values" and "Hillary's a crook" and they end up tainted with this president and all their folks going to jail! It's fantastic.


Are you pissed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not fantastic.  It is sobering to the point of depression.


You don't seem depressed.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why? they wont listen anyway.
> Crackpot.


Perhaps you would prefer they hooked up with a man like Cheney.  Either way, they would just  have to endure a few years of ridicule before striking it rich on the inheritance or divorce settlement.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you pissed?


Of course. This movement that started with Richard Viguerie and Ralph Reed and Falwell to coordinate a national movement against civil rights, against abortion choice, the notion that we are being taken over by people of color and illegals and socialists...so much of it driven by fake news, resulting in a would-be dictator huckster reality TV star billionaire president, totally pisses me off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course. This movement that started with Richard Viguerie and Ralph Reed and Falwell to coordinate a national movement against civil rights, against abortion choice, the notion Nat we are being taken over by people of color and illegals and socialists...so much of it driven by fake news, resulting in a would-be dictator huckster reality TV star billionaire president, totally pisses me off.


This fake news?






Are you feeling the BERN?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps you would prefer they hooked up with a man like Cheney.  Either way, they would just  have to endure a few years of ridicule before striking it rich on the inheritance or divorce settlement.


I dare you to say that to either one of them in person.
My two Alpha girls just might open a can o whoopass.
I'd stop em before you got hurt too bad.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dare you to say that to either one of them in person.
> My two Alpha girls just might open a can o whoopass.
> I'd stop em before you got hurt too bad.


I was asking about your opinion - would you support them hooking up with t or Dick?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I was asking about your opinion - would you support them hooking up with t or Dick?


You're a little slow.
My girls speak for themselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because libs shouldn't have to responsible for managing their anger?


Do you have lil joe, nono, goober bear and multi all on ignore?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dare you to say that to either one of them in person.
> My two Alpha girls just might open a can o whoopass.


E's fantasy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have lil joe, nono, goober bear and multi all on ignore?


No.  Do you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> E's fantasy


Cucks love getting their asses kicked by Alphas.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cucks love getting their asses kicked by Alphas.


See Anthony Weiner....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> See Anthony Weiner....


No thanks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cucks love getting their asses kicked by Alphas.


So leaning more towards Megan Rapinoe and less t or darth cheney?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So leaning more towards Megan Rapinoe and less t or darth cheney?


My daughters not only stand for the anthem, they sing it.
I dont know why you people feel the need to bring my kids into your cesspool.
They are both exceptional people, and far more beautiful than anything you may have conceived.
Have some class, douchebag.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a little slow.
> My girls speak for themselves.


So you don't have an opinion of your own?


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My daughters not only stand for the anthem, they sing it.
> I dont know why you people feel the need to bring my kids into your cesspool.
> They are both exceptional people, and far more beautiful than anything you may have conceived.
> Have some class, douchebag.


Actually, I was asking for YOUR opinion.  You evaded a honest response with an appeal to emotion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> So you don't have an opinion of your own?


Not as far as youre concerned.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Actually, I was asking for YOUR opinion.  You evaded a honest response with an appeal to emotion.


You're far too worthless and weak for me to grant you that.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not as far as youre concerned.


I have never met anyone, outside of "meeting" online, who would want their kids to even be in the same room with either of of those asshole traitors.  How about you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My daughters not only stand for the anthem, they sing it.
> I dont know why you people feel the need to bring my kids into your cesspool.
> They are both exceptional people, and far more beautiful than anything you may have conceived.
> Have some class, douchebag.


I say leave them out of it as well, I didn't bring them in, but you had to take the bait. E asked a question you should have just answered honestly and left it at that . . . but that's not how you roll.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I say leave them out of it as well, I didn't bring them in, but you had to take the bait. E asked a question you should have just answered honestly and left it at that . . . but that's not how you roll.


e is a worm and a crackpot.
He deserves to be called out for the beta male cuck he is.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> e is a worm and a crackpot.
> He deserves to be called out for the beta male cuck he is.


We all  hope that at some point you will realize that supporting those slimeballs makes you a confederate of them.  Don't worry - once the light comes on you can just change the name on your account gain and no one will be the wiser.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Denial.


*Slinger !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> We all  hope that at some point you will realize that supporting those slimeballs makes you a confederate of them.  Don't worry - once the light comes on you can just change the name on your account gain and no one will be the wiser.



*Whoa......Spola the Creepster n Thief.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My daughters not only stand for the anthem, they sing it.
> I dont know why you people feel the need to bring my kids into your cesspool.
> They are both exceptional people, and far more beautiful than anything you may have conceived.
> Have some class, douchebag.


Cowards


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> So you don't have an opinion of your own?


You missed it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Actually, I was asking for YOUR opinion.  You evaded a honest response with an appeal to emotion.


You missed it.  As usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I say leave them out of it as well, I didn't bring them in, but you had to take the bait. E asked a question you should have just answered honestly and left it at that . . . but that's not how you roll.


"but that's how you" troll


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> We all  hope that at some point you will realize that supporting those slimeballs makes you a confederate of them.  Don't worry - once the light comes on you can just change the name on your account gain and no one will be the wiser.


You're outta your pineapple pickin' mind!!


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> So you don't have an opinion of your own?


*Spola the spineless Thief.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cowards


I always kick those two turds off my boots before I walk in the house.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I have never met anyone, outside of "meeting" online, who would want their kids to even be in the same room with either of of those asshole traitors.  How about you?


*You have an odd penchant for bring " Kids " into a Forum conversation......*
*Leave the " Kids " OUT of your online/forum conversations Mr Spola.*
*Your past history directs me to instruct you Politely to cease and desist.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> e is a worm and a crackpot.
> He deserves to be called out for the beta male cuck he is.


Seems you have been taught a new term to use.

That Donald Trump's presidential campaign brought out some of the worst parts of the American electorate is by now a well-established fact. But beyond the overt racism of Trump endorsers like KKK leader David Duke, the president-elect provided disparate brands of bigotry and misogyny a central figure around which to coalesce. This loosely aligned cohort has been dubbed the "alt-right." And within alt-right vernacular, there is no greater insult than being labeled a "cuck," so knowing the etymology and current iteration of the word is now a prerogative for anyone who wants to understand today's political moment.

https://www.bustle.com/articles/195434-what-does-cuck-mean-the-alt-right-uses-this-offensive-term-often


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you have been taught a new term to use.
> 
> That Donald Trump's presidential campaign brought out some of the worst parts of the American electorate is by now a well-established fact. But beyond the overt racism of Trump endorsers like KKK leader David Duke, the president-elect provided disparate brands of bigotry and misogyny a central figure around which to coalesce. This loosely aligned cohort has been dubbed the "alt-right." And within alt-right vernacular, there is no greater insult than being labeled a "cuck," so knowing the etymology and current iteration of the word is now a prerogative for anyone who wants to understand today's political moment.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/articles/195434-what-does-cuck-mean-the-alt-right-uses-this-offensive-term-often


Cuck logic.
Looks like you and e are both cucks.
Cuck -ity , cuck -cuck -cuck.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you have been taught a new term to use.
> 
> That Donald Trump's presidential campaign brought out some of the worst parts of the American electorate is by now a well-established fact. But beyond the overt racism of Trump endorsers like KKK leader David Duke, the president-elect provided disparate brands of bigotry and misogyny a central figure around which to coalesce. This loosely aligned cohort has been dubbed the "alt-right." And within alt-right vernacular, there is no greater insult than being labeled a "cuck," so knowing the etymology and current iteration of the word is now a prerogative for anyone who wants to understand today's political moment.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/articles/195434-what-does-cuck-mean-the-alt-right-uses-this-offensive-term-often


No surprise that the plumber uses the same dictionary as David Duke.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm concerned about Alex Jones. He seems sad and needs hugs.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Irrational


Hysterical (all meanings.)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> No surprise that the plumber uses the same dictionary as David Duke.


Do you have a secret dictionary only commies are privy to?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm concerned about Alex Jones. He seems sad and needs hugs.


Call him.
I think he likes you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Trump's Red Line
CLARICE FELDMAN
"Putin's president" sends the Russians running for cover in Syria. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/trumps_red_line.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

AFP/Getty Images
Magazines are showing no love for Melania Trump.

The internet was in a tizzy last week when actor James Woods pointed out via Twitter that the first lady hasn’t been a muse for the magazine industry since her husband, President Trump, took office.


Woods tweeted: “If the Trumps were Democrats, Melania would be on every cover of every chic women’s magazine in the world every month.”

The tweet, which was accompanied by an old photo of the first lady sitting in a gilded chair in a pale blue strapless dress, struck a chord, garnering 62,000 likes, 20,000 retweets and 4,900 comments.

During her tenure as first lady, Melania has only graced one magazine cover — Vanity Fair Mexico — in February 2017.

At the time, the cover caused a commotion due to the president’s insistence that Mexico pay for a border wall, something that has yet to come to fruition.




Regardless, not one American magazine has put the former model on its cover, although rumors did swirl in December 2016 when Anna Wintour, editor-in-chief of Vogue, paid a visit to Trump Tower.

The fashion industry buzzed that Wintour was prepping to feature the Trumps on the fashion bible’s cover. That rumor turned out to be a lot of hot air.

But Wintour, an Obama fundraiser, did pull out all the stops for Michelle Obama when she served as first lady from 2009 to 2017.

During Barack Obama’s eight-year presidency, Michelle appeared on at least 30 US magazine covers, three of which were Vogue.

She also appeared twice on the covers of Essence magazine, Time magazine, More magazine and Glamour magazine. Other covers included Redbook, InStyle, and Radar.

A rep for the Obamas didn’t return requests seeking a precise number of covers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AFP/Getty Images
> Magazines are showing no love for Melania Trump.
> 
> The internet was in a tizzy last week when actor James Woods pointed out via Twitter that the first lady hasn’t been a muse for the magazine industry since her husband, President Trump, took office.
> ...


FLILF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> FLILF.


You, me and that old Jewish dude.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 15, 2018)

The Congressional Budget Office’s latest forecast makes a convincing case that fiscal complacency is now dangerous for the U.S. economy. CBO projects the federal government will borrow an additional $12.4 trillion over the next 10 years. At the end of 2028, the federal government will have outstanding debt of $28.7 trillion, or 96 percent of GDP. Ten years ago, federal debt was equal to 39 percent of GDP.

In fact, CBO’s official projection is an optimistic scenario. It assumes Congress will let many of the tax-cutting provisions enacted in the recently passed tax legislation expire after 2025. It also assumes, even more implausibly, that the caps on defense and nondefense appropriations for 2020 and 2021 contained in the Budget Control Act of 2011 will remain in place, thus forcing deep cuts in federal spending. However, Congress just enacted a bipartisan agreement to raise the caps in 2018 and 2019 by nearly $300 billion over that two-year period. If the tax cuts are made permanent, and if discretionary appropriations grow with the rate of inflation after 2019, then the budget deficit over the next decade would be $15 trillion instead of the $12.4 trillion contained in CBO’s baseline forecast. In 2028, the annual budget deficit would widen to 7.1 percent of GDP, while total federal debt would reach 105 percent of GDP. 

CBO has not yet updated its long-term budget forecast, but when it does the projection will show federal debt exploding at an alarming rate, as population aging and health-care costs push entitlement spending up at a rapid pace.

https://www.realclearpolicy.com/articles/2018/04/13/cbos_forecast_leaves_no_room_for_wishful_thinking_110595.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

Federal debt held by the public as a percentage of gross domestic product, from 1790 to 2013, projected to 2038.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Hilarious -- the President of France has bigger balls than t does.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-macron/frances-macron-says-he-persuaded-trump-to-keep-troops-in-syria-idUSKBN1HM0X4


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you have been taught a new term to use.
> 
> That Donald Trump's presidential campaign brought out some of the worst parts of the American electorate is by now a well-established fact. But beyond the overt racism of Trump endorsers like KKK leader David Duke, the president-elect provided disparate brands of bigotry and misogyny a central figure around which to coalesce. This loosely aligned cohort has been dubbed the "alt-right." And within alt-right vernacular, there is no greater insult than being labeled a "cuck," so knowing the etymology and current iteration of the word is now a prerogative for anyone who wants to understand today's political moment.
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/articles/195434-what-does-cuck-mean-the-alt-right-uses-this-offensive-term-often


*You continue to expose inner most thoughts " gushing " through that grey matter *
* perched upon a Gato spine......*

*All copy, no original thought from the Rat.*

*The KKK is a Democrat affiliated group.*
*The bigotry and misogyny is soundly a Democratic trait.*
*The loosely aligned " cohort " was/is a Democratic supporter.*
*The four letter word you are referencing is very similar to what you are.....*
*It just starts with an " F "....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Hilarious -- the President of France has bigger balls than t does.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-macron/frances-macron-says-he-persuaded-trump-to-keep-troops-in-syria-idUSKBN1HM0X4


Hilarious, then where does that leave Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The Congressional Budget Office’s latest forecast makes a convincing case that fiscal complacency is now dangerous for the U.S. economy. CBO projects the federal government will borrow an additional $12.4 trillion over the next 10 years. At the end of 2028, the federal government will have outstanding debt of $28.7 trillion, or 96 percent of GDP. Ten years ago, federal debt was equal to 39 percent of GDP.
> 
> In fact, CBO’s official projection is an optimistic scenario. It assumes Congress will let many of the tax-cutting provisions enacted in the recently passed tax legislation expire after 2025. It also assumes, even more implausibly, that the caps on defense and nondefense appropriations for 2020 and 2021 contained in the Budget Control Act of 2011 will remain in place, thus forcing deep cuts in federal spending. However, Congress just enacted a bipartisan agreement to raise the caps in 2018 and 2019 by nearly $300 billion over that two-year period. If the tax cuts are made permanent, and if discretionary appropriations grow with the rate of inflation after 2019, then the budget deficit over the next decade would be $15 trillion instead of the $12.4 trillion contained in CBO’s baseline forecast. In 2028, the annual budget deficit would widen to 7.1 percent of GDP, while total federal debt would reach 105 percent of GDP.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, how did the CBO score Obamacare again?


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Hilarious -- the President of France has bigger balls than t does.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mideast-crisis-syria-macron/frances-macron-says-he-persuaded-trump-to-keep-troops-in-syria-idUSKBN1HM0X4


*How does it feel to be a Golf Ball Thief.....Hmmmmm..?*
*How does it feel to be exposed as a Liar .....Hmmmmm..?*
*How does if feel when you are exposed as quite Stupid...Hmmmm..?*

*The President of France did NOT persuade, he pleaded.....The POTUS*
*used leverage and your TOO STUPID to recognize the TRUTH.*

*You are a Stupid Lying Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> No surprise that the plumber uses the same dictionary as David Duke.


*No surprise that a Stupid Lying Thief who has been accused of disgusting acts *
*would try and deflect the TRUTH about himself by hitching up to an Idiot.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *.....The POTUS*
> *used leverage and your TOO STUPID to recognize the TRUTH...*


It’s “you’re” TOO STUPID, not “your” TOO STUPID.  As in the contraction of “you are”.  

Your *WELCOME.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

*BOMBSHELL: Comey Says Hillary Email Probe Reopened To Legitimize Her Presidency When She Won*
by RYAN SAAVEDRAApril 15, 2018


In a pre-recorded interview set to air on Sunday night on ABC News, former FBI Director James Comey revealed that he announced that he was reopening the investigation into Hillary Clinton's use of a private email server in October 2017 because he assumed she would win the election and he did not want her to be viewed as an illegitimate president.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29444/bombshell-comey-admits-he-reopened-hillary-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiYiZbGtL3aAhVFgK0KHfe2AyQQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw2nXkTkd1EfjUBvob8bmp8v


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s “you’re” TOO STUPID, not “your” TOO STUPID.  As in the contraction of “you are”.
> 
> Your *WELCOME.*



*Why Thank You....*

*Now hold still for the Hook.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The Congressional Budget Office’s latest forecast makes a convincing case that fiscal complacency is now dangerous for the U.S. economy. CBO projects the federal government will borrow an additional $12.4 trillion over the next 10 years. At the end of 2028, the federal government will have outstanding debt of $28.7 trillion, or 96 percent of GDP. Ten years ago, federal debt was equal to 39 percent of GDP.
> 
> In fact, CBO’s official projection is an optimistic scenario. It assumes Congress will let many of the tax-cutting provisions enacted in the recently passed tax legislation expire after 2025. It also assumes, even more implausibly, that the caps on defense and nondefense appropriations for 2020 and 2021 contained in the Budget Control Act of 2011 will remain in place, thus forcing deep cuts in federal spending. However, Congress just enacted a bipartisan agreement to raise the caps in 2018 and 2019 by nearly $300 billion over that two-year period. If the tax cuts are made permanent, and if discretionary appropriations grow with the rate of inflation after 2019, then the budget deficit over the next decade would be $15 trillion instead of the $12.4 trillion contained in CBO’s baseline forecast. In 2028, the annual budget deficit would widen to 7.1 percent of GDP, while total federal debt would reach 105 percent of GDP.
> 
> ...


Told you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Told you.


CBO has not yet updated its long-term budget forecast, but when it does the projection will show federal debt exploding at an alarming rate, as population aging and health-care costs push entitlement spending up at a rapid pace.

Too funny, what did they call the federal debt and entitlement spending between 08-2016? 
What a bunch of dopes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

CBO’s budget forecast signals that the country is now very close to the cliff’s edge. Any number of different events — such as a major international conflict — could trigger a debt crisis. The U.S. is currently able to borrow funds at preferential rates, but that may not always be the case. If interest rates were to rise sharply and suddenly, lawmakers could find themselves needing to raise taxes or cut spending drastically just to cover spiraling debt service payments.

Unfortunately, there seems to be little concern about this possibility among those in a position to do something about it — most notably the Republicans now controlling both Congress and the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> CBO’s budget forecast signals that the country is now very close to the cliff’s edge. Any number of different events — such as a major international conflict — could trigger a debt crisis. The U.S. is currently able to borrow funds at preferential rates, but that may not always be the case. If interest rates were to rise sharply and suddenly, lawmakers could find themselves needing to raise taxes or cut spending drastically just to cover spiraling debt service payments.
> 
> Unfortunately, there seems to be little concern about this possibility among those in a position to do something about it — most notably the Republicans now controlling both Congress and the White House.


Genius.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

*Behind The IG Report — How The Obama Justice Department Tried To Shut Down The FBI’s Investigation Into The Clinton Foundation*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Behind The IG Report — How The Obama Justice Department Tried To Shut Down The FBI’s Investigation Into The Clinton Foundation*


Collusion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Collusion?


Again? First HRC and the DNC and now this. Maybe they have been looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Collusion?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Again? First HRC and the DNC and now this. Maybe they have been looking in the wrong place.


You two need to relax, you are all worked up over something you have no say in . . . time will tell the extent of all this then the country will move on, all of it.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You two need to relax, you are all worked up over something you have no say in . . . time will tell the extent of all this then the country will move on, all of it.


Let them have their circle jerk about the past. They certainly don't want to see what's going on now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Let them have their circle jerk about the past. They certainly don't want to see what's going on now.


November 2016 is in the past.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Genius.


Agree.  Bastiat and Sowell are masters at pointing out causation that is not so obvious to "The Economist" in here who almost always gravitate toward what is seen (low hanging fruit) and fits their political narrative.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> November 2016 is in the past.


You should keep discussing Obama and Hillary, to take your mind off of the Trump investigations.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's propose a new name for Sarah Sanders -- Mother Goose -- because every day she has a new fairy tale for us.


Looks like Ms Conway wants the MG title for herself.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You two need to relax, you are all worked up over something you have no say in . . . time will tell the extent of all this then the country will move on, all of it.



*You better run and hide under your bed because ......*








*You have NO Idea what is about to be exposed......*


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

T's lawyer's lawyer said that Sean Hannity is one of Cohen's clients.  Sean says he isn't.  The lawyer was in court responding to a judge, where he was obligated to tell the truth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> T's lawyer's lawyer said that Sean Hannity is one of Cohen's clients.  Sean says he isn't.  The lawyer was in court responding to a judge, where he was obligated to tell the truth.


Capitol T. Wow.
Looks like you've grown up a little since yesterday.
Either that, or you forgot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Capitol T. Wow.
> Looks like you've grown up a little since yesterday.
> Either that, or you forgot.


Forgot? 
Dementia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Capitol T. Wow.
> Looks like you've grown up a little since yesterday.
> Either that, or you forgot.


It appears he was starting a sentence and being proper that's all . . . you sure sweat the small stuff as if it will help your case, it won't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It appears he was starting a sentence and being proper that's all . . . you sure sweat the small stuff as if it will help your case, it won't.


I always give credit where credit is due.
If its not due, I give the benefit of the doubt, because Im a giver.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm really, really sure the big HRC bust is in the works. There's such little activity out here that can only mean big things are happening!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Here iz that word again, let me know if you people need an explanation as to what it means.
Backfire: *Plurality* Want Comey Prosecuted…


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

According to the LA Times:


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm too busy to look for it right now, but I seem to recall somebody saying something about Putin not having any power over t, or he would have threatened to use it now.
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-russia-sanctions-reversal-republicans_us_5ad6682ee4b03c426da92720


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Seems you are obsessed . . . the deeper it gets the further you go.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

*That's an exact image of her ex husband.....*

*Hope Micheal Avenatti is always aware of his surroundings....*

*He should know better than to fool around with his client....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm too busy to look for it right now, but I seem to recall somebody saying something about Putin not having any power over t, or he would have threatened to use it now.
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-russia-sanctions-reversal-republicans_us_5ad6682ee4b03c426da92720


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


He cant spit the putin e-hook.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

McConnell won't put his Republican colleagues in the position of having to make a public choice to support either Mueller or the President with the election coming soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm too busy to look for it right now, but I seem to recall somebody saying something about Putin not having any power over t, or he would have threatened to use it now.
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-russia-sanctions-reversal-republicans_us_5ad6682ee4b03c426da92720


Huffington Post, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

At last! Comey admits he is an idiot
APRIL 18, 2018
We now have it from the horse's mouth.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/at_last_comey_admits_he_is_an_idiot.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Our 'intelligence' agencies are acting kinda dumb lately
APRIL 18, 2018
From Comey to Clapper to Wray, these leaders appear totally clueless.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/our_intelligence_agencies_are_acting_kinda_dumb_lately.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Huffington Post, huh?


Now that's funny coming from you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that's funny coming from you!


Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

US News
*‘A total con job’: Donald Trump shares tweet highlighting resemblance between man in the Stormy Daniels sketch and her husband *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

*At least he admits it. Sounds just like any other lib.*

*Comey: I didn’t leave the Republican Party, the Republican Party left me*
Allahpundit Apr 18, 2018 11:21 AM
Top Pick





“I just think they’ve lost their way and I can’t be associated with it.”


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *At least he admits it. Sounds just like any other lib.*
> 
> *Comey: I didn’t leave the Republican Party, the Republican Party left me*
> Allahpundit Apr 18, 2018 11:21 AM
> ...


You disagree with him?


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You disagree with him?


I can see his point on what he said here in a TV interview -  

 “I used to think that at the heart of being a conservative, lower case, ‘c,’ was first that character matters and that values matter most of all, and I don’t know where that is today in the Republican Party, so I’m just not comfortable being part of it.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You disagree with him?


No, he has been brow beaten by his pro HRC wife and 5 liberal kids, he should have spent more time at home instead of letting his wife poison their minds.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, he has been brow beaten by his pro HRC wife and 5 liberal kids, he should have spent more time at home instead of letting his wife poison their minds.


Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You disagree with him?


*Nah......*

*No one hangs around a LIAR/CRIMINAL except other LIARS/CRIMINALS.....*

*Right Spola......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, he has been brow beaten by his pro HRC wife and 5 liberal kids, he should have spent more time at home instead of letting his wife poison their minds.



*If what Comey says is True.....he really is a " Cuck " !*

*Damn Rat....I used " That " word.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *If what Comey says is True.....he really is a " Cuck " !*
> 
> *Damn Rat....I used " That " word.....*


The cuckiest.
(it means beta male)


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The cuckiest.
> (it means beta male)



*He's a " Beta " alright....*

*But it would be " Beta " if he kept his balls in his own sack....*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 18, 2018)

I think HCR must be armed to the gills. No cops in sight for 2 weeks now. They are probably afraid of her superior weaponry... I'm wondering if I can Amazon myself some kevlar. This is concerning. It's like Waco, but without any agents in sight... Very concerning. I'm typing very quietly...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

It iz pretty sad 2 FBI big shots can't tell the truth, what does this say about obamas justice dept?


_*MCCABE: HE'S LYING...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Never Trumpers' Whining About Principles Was Just An Act
Kurt Schlichter | April 19, 2018

_ 

_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/04/19/never-trumpers-whining-about-principles-was-just-an-act-n2472106?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjlzJOolMbaAhWj3YMKHbZWBG4QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2WnHl0W6eHZUIRpVOPQ_Ea


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *If what Comey says is True.....he really is a " Cuck " !*
> 
> *Damn Rat....I used " That " word.....*


Du boy doesn't like that word? 
Maybe it hits home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Did you people really nominate this killer?
Mind boggling now, isn't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Comey Debunks Steele Dossier
TOM TRINKO
If those allegations were true, the last thing in the world Trump would want is the FBI taking a closer look at them.  Remember that at that time, the...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/comey_debunks_steele_dossier.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Comey Debunks Steele Dossier
> TOM TRINKO
> If those allegations were true, the last thing in the world Trump would want is the FBI taking a closer look at them.  Remember that at that time, the...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/comey_debunks_steele_dossier.html


Ahhh, isn't that cute, The American Stinker takes yet another situation out of context and runs with it for the benefit of it's naive readers, imagine that. One would really have to want to believe that BS to believe it. Hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhh, isn't that cute, The American Stinker takes yet another situation out of context and runs with it for the benefit of it's naive readers, imagine that. One would really have to want to believe that BS to believe it. Hilarious.


Ahhh, isn't that cute.  One would really have to not want to believe to not believe it.  Hilarious


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh, isn't that cute.  One would really have to not want to believe to not believe it.  Hilarious


Oooooh isnt it cute. Someone would have to read it in order to decide whether to believe or not believe it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh, isn't that cute.  One would really have to not want to believe to not believe it.  Hilarious


Kind of like Santa Claus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oooooh isnt it cute. Someone would have to read it in order to decide whether to believe or not believe it.


Kind of like the Bible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

*Cory Booker: House Republicans Requesting Investigations ‘Is Things Dictators Do’ *



by Pam Key18 Apr 20183,688

18 Apr, 2018 18 Apr, 2018
Wednesday on MSNBC’s “All In,” Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) said 11 House Republican lawmakers requesting the FBI and Attorney General Jeff Sessions open criminal investigations into former FBI Director James Comey and others for bias against Donald Trump was “things that dictators do.”


Booker said, “This is to me really a bad sign in our democracy. I think it starred in the last presidential election where you hear a whole convention center chanting “lock her up,” which to me is things that dictators do, that autocrats do, is they go after their little enemies not through the mechanisms of democracy but threatening to arrest them, threatening to throw them in jail.”

He added, “This is a very dangerous sign. It is very anti-democratic that people want to try to be pushing to lock up their political opponents.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Cory Booker: House Republicans Requesting Investigations ‘Is Things Dictators Do’ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booker is not big on reality.  We only lock up constituents for the same things we donʻt lock up politicians for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Booker is not big on reality.  We only lock up constituents for the same things we donʻt lock up politicians for.


2020


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhh, isn't that cute, The American Stinker takes yet another situation out of context and runs with it for the benefit of it's naive readers, imagine that. One would really have to want to believe that BS to believe it. Hilarious.


You have to remember that these are the same people that thought Trump was going to build a wall and Mexico would pay for it.  Watching Izzy degenerated into a trumpian this past year has been very funny - he is in here every day sucking Trumps crank with his posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> You have to remember that these are the same people that thought Trump was going to build a wall and Mexico would pay for it.  Watching Izzy degenerated into a trumpian this past year has been very funny - he is in here every day sucking Trumps crank with his posts.


What iz the alternative? You really need to let your anger go, Iz iz no big Trump fan, he iz just playing the hand he was dealt. At least Trump isn't HRC.
Dummy.


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What iz the alternative? You really need to let your anger go, Iz iz no big Trump fan, he iz just playing the hand he was dealt. At least Trump isn't HRC.
> Dummy.


And seeing Little Joey Shitstain speaking for Bruddah is even more funny.

Where is that wall shitstain?  Maybe the hand you were dealt can go build that wall - idiot!​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> And seeing Little Joey Shitstain speaking for Bruddah is even more funny.
> 
> Where is that wall shitstain?  Maybe the hand you were dealt can go build that wall - idiot!​


Pffftttt.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> And seeing Little Joey Shitstain speaking for Bruddah is even more funny.
> 
> Where is that wall shitstain?  Maybe the hand you were dealt can go build that wall - idiot!​


You seem pretty angry for someone that is about to put the cuffs on Trump, maybe Mr Comey isn't quite the stand up guy you were looking for.
Iz iz busy working, you kooks hurt his feelings the other day so he gave me full authority on hiz behalf.


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pffftttt.....


And all Lion Eyes can do is queef. What's wrong are you figuring out that Trump is mentally deranged and you look like a maroon for coming in here everyday and going down on Trumpy?  Oh I forgot you don't support Trump - LOL!!!


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem pretty angry for someone that is about to put the cuffs on Trump, maybe Mr Comey isn't quite the stand up guy you were looking for.
> Iz iz busy working, you kooks hurt his feelings the other day so he gave me full authority on hiz behalf.


Where's that wall shitstain?  Sucker!

How's that national debt looking?  Idiot!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> And all Lion Eyes can do is queef. What's wrong are you figuring out that Trump is mentally deranged and you look like a maroon for coming in here everyday and going down on Trumpy?  Oh I forgot you don't support Trump - LOL!!!


The only time I queef is when you have your nose in my ass...pfffttt...
I said I didn't vote for him, you ignorant little worm...pfffttt...
Run along before you get shit all over your face...pffftttt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> And all Lion Eyes can do is queef. What's wrong are you figuring out that Trump is mentally deranged and you look like a maroon for coming in here everyday and going down on Trumpy?  Oh I forgot you don't support Trump - LOL!!!


You should probably hook up with wez, you are into the same behavior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Where's that wall shitstain?  Sucker!
> 
> How's that national debt looking?  Idiot!


Rosenstein Tells President: Not A Target...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> You have to remember that these are the same people that thought Trump was going to build a wall and Mexico would pay for it.  Watching Izzy degenerated into a trumpian this past year has been very funny - he is in here every day sucking Trumps crank with his posts.


You still mad about what you thought your Snopes post said until I read it to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> You have to remember that these are the same people that thought Trump was going to build a wall and Mexico would pay for it.  Watching Izzy degenerated into a trumpian this past year has been very funny - he is in here every day sucking Trumps crank with his posts.


The Obama-Appointed IG Just Referred Andy McCabe For Criminal Charges
| Saagar Enjeti


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should probably hook up with wez, you are into the same behavior.


Cranky dudes them two.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You still mad about what you thought your Snopes post said until I read it to you.


They know how to hold a grudge.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They know how to hold a grudge.


Women scorned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Obama-Appointed IG Just Referred Andy McCabe For Criminal Charges
> | Saagar Enjeti


Looks like you people can add another one to your totals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Can you people imagine what it will be like if Trump comes out of this in one piece?

*BREAKING: DOJ Set To Release Comey's Memos, Could Lead To End Of Mueller's Investigation, Top Democrat Says*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

*Comey 'Friend' Says Forthcoming Report Might Be Bad News For Loretta Lynch *
By Emily


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you people imagine what it will be like if Trump comes out of this in one piece?
> 
> *BREAKING: DOJ Set To Release Comey's Memos, Could Lead To End Of Mueller's Investigation, Top Democrat Says*





If that's true, we will be seeing more of this....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If that's true, we will be seeing more of this....


What's the chances any of those dudes are straight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

RUDY TO THE RESCUE
_GIULIANI JOINS TRUMP LEGAL TEAM_


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

Another Trumpian talking out of his ass while the brainless lemmings lap it up.  
*Lewandowski (falsely) claims Comey was partly responsible for Boston Marathon bombing 
*
“This is the same Jim Comey who I think was in charge of the Boston bombing at the time where we had a terrorist attack in Boston,” Lewandowski said, attacking Comey for likening the current president to a “mob boss” in a TV interview the night before. “This is a man who failed time and time and time again when he was the head of the FBI to protect American citizens.”

However, Lewandowski didn’t quite have his facts straight: Comey was actually a private citizen at the time of the April 2013 Marathon bombings. In fact, Comey wasn’t even nominated to the FBI director position until the summer, and wasn’t sworn in until September.

When Andrea Mitchell pointed this out to Lewandowski in a separate interview on MSNBC on Tuesday, Lewandowski appeared to walk back his Marathon claim — before saying that Comey served as the head of the Boston office of the FBI at the same time special counsel Robert Mueller served as the US attorney in Massachusetts.

However, no records could immediately be found of Comey ever serving in Boston’s FBI office at all. (An inquiry to the FBI’s Boston office was not immediately returned.) And although Mueller served as acting US attorney in Boston for more than a year (and worked in the office for six in the 1980s), he never officially held the title.

On MSNBC Tuesday, Lewandowski then went onto make another claim without evidence: “Jim Comey was responsible, I believe, and we can go back and check, for the Whitey Bulger fiasco that took place in Boston.”

However, once again, there were no records immediately available that could prove Lewandowski’s statement.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 190617, member: 1585"

	
	
		
		
	


	




RUDY TO THE RESCUE
_GIULIANI JOINS TRUMP LEGAL TEAM_ /QUOTE


*Rudy Giuliani knows the New York legal system, and he's VERY VERY familiar with*
*the current sleaze ball AG who is a DeBlasio suck up.*

*This crap Mueller pulled in New York by handing this Cohen issue off to the SDNY*
*was a way to stop Micheal Cohen from proving the Lies in the Prague accusation, at*
*least temporarily....*

*Robert Mueller is in some DEEP SHIT....tthe media will NOT touch on the TRUTH, but*
*he's so intertwined in the Uranium One Criminal Network it's just amazing he stays on*
*as special counsel....*

*Like I've also said before, this Micheal Avenatti character didn't just pop up by accident...*
*He needs cash, He's a Weissman style Lawyer, He's bankrupt and going thru divorce...*
*In my opinion he's been picked as a useful Soros tool...( He needs cash ! )*

*Giuliani also has DEEP DEEP ties in the NYPD and he will ferret out the back up files of*
*the info found on Anthony Weiners laptop.....that right there will amount to leverage *
*that can/will stop this Hocus Pokus shit going on in the New York Southern District.*

*Not to mention he can deal with this ( Ex Playboy Bunny ) Judge Kimba Wood who's *
* rewriting the Laws in regards to Attorney/Client privilege. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


North Korea couldnʻt nuke a bowl chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Another Trumpian talking out of his ass while the brainless lemmings lap it up.
> *Lewandowski (falsely) claims Comey was partly responsible for Boston Marathon bombing
> *
> “This is the same Jim Comey who I think was in charge of the Boston bombing at the time where we had a terrorist attack in Boston,” Lewandowski said, attacking Comey for likening the current president to a “mob boss” in a TV interview the night before. “This is a man who failed time and time and time again when he was the head of the FBI to protect American citizens.”
> ...


Wasn't lewandowski fired some time ago?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Another Trumpian talking out of his ass while the brainless lemmings lap it up.
> *Lewandowski (falsely) claims Comey was partly responsible for Boston Marathon bombing
> *
> “This is the same Jim Comey who I think was in charge of the Boston bombing at the time where we had a terrorist attack in Boston,” Lewandowski said, attacking Comey for likening the current president to a “mob boss” in a TV interview the night before. “This is a man who failed time and time and time again when he was the head of the FBI to protect American citizens.”
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

*COMEY: Trump Was ‘Legitimately Elected’ *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't lewandowski fired some time ago?


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.



*Pilot*.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Another Trumpian talking out of his ass while the brainless lemmings lap it up.
> *Lewandowski (falsely) claims Comey was partly responsible for Boston Marathon bombing
> *
> “This is the same Jim Comey who I think was in charge of the Boston bombing at the time where we had a terrorist attack in Boston,” Lewandowski said, attacking Comey for likening the current president to a “mob boss” in a TV interview the night before. “This is a man who failed time and time and time again when he was the head of the FBI to protect American citizens.”
> ...


Read Kevin Week's book.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

*Why the Trump tax cuts are flopping*

Bill Mead of Houston is glad the tax cuts signed by President Trump last year lowered the corporate tax rate, aligning it more with rates in other nations. But the naval architect, 71, still feels the cuts were far too generous to the wealthy. “I don’t know why they need it,” he says. “They’re just going to use it to overpay for something they could have anyway. They all need to sit down at the club and think about this. They could make the country better by paying a little more.”

Overall, Mead—a Republican—disapproves of the new tax law.

So do a lot of other Americans. In the latest Gallup poll, 48% of respondents said they disapprove of the tax cuts, while just 39% approve–which seems surprising, given that the cuts have boosted take-home pay for roughly two-thirds of workers. Republicans in Washington are so dismayed by the tax law’s unpopularity that they’re considering another round of tax cuts, although passage seems unlikely.

“It bothers me, because I have children and grandchildren and I wonder how this is going to affect them,” a database architect who lives in the Pacific Northwest told Yahoo Finance. His income is in the top 3%, he says, and his after-tax pay rose by about 5% this year due to the tax cuts. His daughter earns far less than he does, however, and she has seen little gain. “I got a huge benefit,” he says, “but my daughter, who makes about one-eighth what I make, saw a negligible increase in pay. We should have had a tax cut targeted at the class that’s really hurting.” The data architect is an Independent.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-tax-cuts-flopping-181953692.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Why the Trump tax cuts are flopping*
> 
> Bill Mead of Houston is glad the tax cuts signed by President Trump last year lowered the corporate tax rate, aligning it more with rates in other nations. But the naval architect, 71, still feels the cuts were far too generous to the wealthy. “I don’t know why they need it,” he says. “They’re just going to use it to overpay for something they could have anyway. They all need to sit down at the club and think about this. They could make the country better by paying a little more.”
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, now can you tell us why HRC flopped?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 190679, member: 1707"

*Why the Trump tax cuts are flopping*

Bill Mead of Houston is glad the tax cuts signed by President Trump last year lowered the corporate tax rate, aligning it more with rates in other nations. But the naval architect, 71, still feels the cuts were far too generous to the wealthy. “I don’t know why they need it,” he says. “They’re just going to use it to overpay for something they could have anyway. They all need to sit down at the club and think about this. They could make the country better by paying a little more.”

Overall, Mead—a Republican—disapproves of the new tax law.

So do a lot of other Americans. In the latest Gallup poll, 48% of respondents said they disapprove of the tax cuts, while just 39% approve–which seems surprising, given that the cuts have boosted take-home pay for roughly two-thirds of workers. Republicans in Washington are so dismayed by the tax law’s unpopularity that they’re considering another round of tax cuts, although passage seems unlikely.

“It bothers me, because I have children and grandchildren and I wonder how this is going to affect them,” a database architect who lives in the Pacific Northwest told Yahoo Finance. His income is in the top 3%, he says, and his after-tax pay rose by about 5% this year due to the tax cuts. His daughter earns far less than he does, however, and she has seen little gain. “I got a huge benefit,” he says, “but my daughter, who makes about one-eighth what I make, saw a negligible increase in pay. We should have had a tax cut targeted at the class that’s really hurting.” The data architect is an Independent.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-tax-cuts-flopping-181953692.html

/QUOTE




*A desperate post by a " Low " flying Pilot with a load of Crap.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Palmer Report

✔
@PalmerReport
 Donald Trump just posted a statement about the passing of Barbara Bush. It has the wrong year on it. Is there anything this idiot can’t screw up?



https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/twitter-users-shred-donald-trump-083328311.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Palmer Report
> 
> ✔
> @PalmerReport
> ...



*You posted the " Palmer "..... Pilot....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Palmer Report
> 
> ✔
> @PalmerReport
> ...


He pisses you IPD folks off everyday.  Heʻs not screwing that up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Why the Trump tax cuts are flopping*
> 
> Bill Mead of Houston is glad the tax cuts signed by President Trump last year lowered the corporate tax rate, aligning it more with rates in other nations. But the naval architect, 71, still feels the cuts were far too generous to the wealthy. “I don’t know why they need it,” he says. “They’re just going to use it to overpay for something they could have anyway. They all need to sit down at the club and think about this. They could make the country better by paying a little more.”
> 
> ...


Suckers for Short singular stories.  Wonder how old Meads daughter is.  Heʻs 71 and is a 3 percenter.  How many millions of other folks make 1/8th of what he makes just like his daughter?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 19, 2018)

Man, lady justice must really be blind. I'm waiting, waiting. Just use WAZE lady Justice. Put in HRC, fastest route. No tolls.

Meanwhile... sad.
https://www.buzzfeed.com/dominicholden/sanctuary-cities-case-justice-department?utm_term=.pgPbzMPmn#.yhWlZKY9y


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Man, lady justice must really be blind. I'm waiting, waiting. Just use WAZE lady Justice. Put in HRC, fastest route. No tolls.
> 
> Meanwhile... sad.
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/dominicholden/sanctuary-cities-case-justice-department?utm_term=.pgPbzMPmn#.yhWlZKY9y


Dont be a bitter clinger.
You can join the rest of us.
I'll vouch for you.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2018)

Putin to t - "We have some of the most beautiful hookers in the world" (Comey quoting t).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Putin to t - "We have some of the most beautiful hookers in the world" (Comey quoting t).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's the chances any of those dudes are straight?


Genders are so last century.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

McCabe, Comey, and Integrity at the FBI
TADAS KLIMAS
Every day seems to bring new revelations of lack of integrity on the part of the top people at the DOJ and the FBI. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/mccabe_comey_and_integrity_at_the_fbi.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McCabe, Comey, and Integrity at the FBI
> TADAS KLIMAS
> Every day seems to bring new revelations of lack of integrity on the part of the top people at the DOJ and the FBI.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/mccabe_comey_and_integrity_at_the_fbi.html


Yeah, we should believe that . . . is Trumpism one of those religions that you send a percentage of your yearly earnings to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

‘Wow!’ Sharyl Attkisson shares Devin Nunes’ nutshelling of the #ComeyMemos in a ‘must-read thread’

Sharyl Attkisson

✔@SharylAttkisson
https://twitter.com/SharylAttkisson/status/987143254985576449

2-Statement from Republican chairmen: "These [Comey} memos are significant for both what is in them and what is not...[They] show the President made clear he wanted allegations of collusion, coordination, and conspiracy between his campaign and Russia fully investigated." (cont)

6:37 PM - Apr 19, 2018

https://twitter.com/SharylAttkisson/status/987143254985576449



3-"The [Comey] memos also made clear the "cloud" President Trump wanted lifted was not the Russian interference in the 2016 election cloud, rather it was the salacious, unsubstantiated allegations related to personal conduct leveled in the dossier." (cont)

6:38 PM - Apr 19, 2018
4-"The memos also show former Director Comey never wrote that he felt obstructed or threatened... he never once mentioned the most relevant fact of all, which was whether he felt obstructed in his investigation." (cont)



6-"[Comey] chose not to memorialize conversations with President Obama, Attorney General Lynch, Secretary Clinton, Andrew McCabe or others, but he immediately began to memorialize conversations with President Trump. (cont)


7-"It is significant former Director Comey made no effort to memorialize conversations w/ former Attorney General Lynch despite concerns apparently significant enough to warrant his unprecedented appropriation of the charging decision away from her and the [Justice Dept

8-"The memos show Comey was blind to biases within the FBI and had terrible judgment with respect to his deputy Andrew McCabe. On multiple occasions he, in his own words, defended the character of McCabe after President Trump questioned McCabe." (cont)

9-"[Comey] leaked at least one of these memos for the stated purpose of spurring the appointment of Special Counsel, yet he took no steps to spur the appointment of Special Counsel when he had significant concerns about the objectivity of... Attorney General Loretta Lynch."


7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/04/19/wow-sharyl-attkisson-shares-devin-nunes-nutshelling-of-the-comeymemos-in-a-must-read-thread/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjzw-De48jaAhVhwYMKHWUXBcMQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2Uq91EESqFPBYEV6ZKNTOt&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Putin to t - "We have some of the most beautiful hookers in the world" (Comey quoting t).


Of course


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, we should believe that . . . is Trumpism one of those religions that you send a percentage of your yearly earnings to?


It engages your obsession with Back-up-ism.  Shouldn't you respond in kind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Bloomberg: Deputy AG Rosenstein Told Trump He Has Nothing to Worry About With Russia Probe; UPDATE: Not A Target In Personal Lawyer Probe Either


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

*House Intel Report: James Clapper Was In Contact With CNN Around Time When Dossier Briefing First Reported *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

*PUBLIC ENEMY #1: Reports Suggest CNN Helped Orchestrate Setup Of Trump*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

*NKOREA FREEZES NUCLEAR, MISSILE TESTS...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NKOREA FREEZES NUCLEAR, MISSILE TESTS...*


Gotta pin Kim's balls to the wall, and keep em pinned.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gotta pin Kim's balls to the wall, and keep em pinned.


Maybe just remove his nards completely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe just remove his nards completely.


Wouldn't that be something if trump gets pajama boy to heel? Jimma Carter and BJ Clinton gives him nukes and trump takes them away.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 20, 2018)

Listen... John Barron is here!!!!!! And he's with Wendy Wasserman Shultz!!! It's happening. I know it is Slim Shadey Comy is going down right after HRC. And I'm gonna get the pix!!!! Easy street for Friesland! I'm so bank I can taste it.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 20, 2018)

The series of quakes has prompted experts and observers to suspect the last test - which the North claimed to be of a hydrogen bomb - may have damaged the mountainous location in the northwest tip of the country, where all of North Korea’s six nuclear tests were conducted.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-quake/latest-north-korea-earthquake-a-sign-of-instability-at-nuclear-test-site-experts-idUSKBN1CH35U


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Listen... John Barron is here!!!!!! And he's with Wendy Wasserman Shultz!!! It's happening. I know it is Slim Shadey Comy is going down right after HRC. And I'm gonna get the pix!!!! Easy street for Friesland! I'm so bank I can taste it.


Settle down pajama boy, the grown ups are fixing things.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The series of quakes has prompted experts and observers to suspect the last test - which the North claimed to be of a hydrogen bomb - may have damaged the mountainous location in the northwest tip of the country, where all of North Korea’s six nuclear tests were conducted.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-quake/latest-north-korea-earthquake-a-sign-of-instability-at-nuclear-test-site-experts-idUSKBN1CH35U


All the more reason to neuter rocket man.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All the more reason to neuter rocket man.


The missile testing site is badly damaged, apparently...


----------



## Friesland (Apr 20, 2018)

and for Racist Stern-Jo, a 420 post after his own heart!

https://iowastartingline.com/2018/04/20/steve-king-posts-photo-of-a-nazi-on-hitlers-birthday/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The missile testing site is badly damaged, apparently...


I hope this particular site, as well as any others that wish to represent NOKO get the message.
NUKES ARE HAZARDOUS TO YOUR HEALTH


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NKOREA FREEZES NUCLEAR, MISSILE TESTS...*


*Mr Joe......Follow this !*

*Allison Mack ( Smallville actress ) was arrested hours ago for conspiring to recruit *
*large quantities of young females for a " Sex Cult " ring run by Kieth Raniere who *
*is/was CEO for NXIVM .....NXIVM donated heavily to Hillary Clinton's 2008 and *
*2016 election campaign's...*
*Kieth Raniere got SUBSTANTIAL funding donated to him from Clare Bronfman*
*( Seagram's Heiress ) and she donated massively to the Clinton's....*
*Now here is where it gets connected ....remember the " Laptop the NYPD got from*
*Anthony Weiner ....the one that had Videos contained on it that made several *
*Officers physically ill after watching them...those videos are of this Sex Cult....*
*Remember the " Laptop " that Debbie Wasserman Schultz fought so hard to *
*get back from the Washington DC Police Chief.....The one that had ALL kinds of *
*content that the DC Police would not even allude to....*
*Well guess who is directly tied to the Sex Cult run by Kieth Raniere....none other*
*than The Podesta Bros...*
*Now does the " Pizzagate " accusations start to fall in line.....*
*Now think about why Rudy Giuliani has been tapped to assist in Legal matters in*
*New York....This isn't just about Mueller and his Witch Hunt, this is also about*
*securing Criminal Arrests in regards to this MASSIVE Sex Cult Ring that has been*
*exposed....You Liberals can scoff and Laugh all you want, but this is REAL and It's *
*happening.....Your whole party is financially broke and now it's going to be *
*directly associated with a Sex Slave Cult that Imprisons YOUNG LADIES thru*
*extortion ( Gee doesn't that sound familiar ! ).....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> and for Racist Stern-Jo, a 420 post after his own heart!
> 
> https://iowastartingline.com/2018/04/20/steve-king-posts-photo-of-a-nazi-on-hitlers-birthday/


You've out -Godwined yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Less is usually more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Less is usually more.


Word


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Funny cartoon.  A few questions.  

What’s the current status on that big beautiful wall Mexico is paying for?  A tiny portion of the Republican budget is earmarked for border security, to maintain the existing border structure.  But that has no provisions for all new wall. 

The economy for the 2009 through 2016 has been a steady rise.  What laws or actions in the past 15 months have improved upon that steady rise?

What better trade deals have been negotiated and completed?

And what new infrastructure projects are underway or were started and completed in the last 15 months?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Funny cartoon.  A few questions.
> 
> What’s the current status on that big beautiful wall Mexico is paying for?  A tiny portion of the Republican budget is earmarked for border security, to maintain the existing border structure.  But that has no provisions for all new wall.
> 
> ...


I hear something.
Its a whine.
Not a wine, but a distinctive whine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Funny cartoon.  A few questions.
> 
> What’s the current status on that big beautiful wall Mexico is paying for?  A tiny portion of the Republican budget is earmarked for border security, to maintain the existing border structure.  But that has no provisions for all new wall.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh yes 2009 thru 2014. The steady rise in debt during the QE years.  You people always miss the 9 trillion dollars in additional debt.  Nice negotiating skills.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Funny cartoon.  A few questions.
> 
> What’s the current status on that big beautiful wall Mexico is paying for?  A tiny portion of the Republican budget is earmarked for border security, to maintain the existing border structure.  But that has no provisions for all new wall.
> 
> ...



*Bob......ya gotta stop fantasizing about Rachel and do some REAL information *
*research...He's knockin it outta the park, when the " Witch Hunt " is shut down*
*and the Democrats are in Jail things will happen at an even faster pace....much*
*faster pace !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I hear something.
> Its a whine.
> Not a wine, but a distinctive whine.


Although not queried to you, I see you have no answers to offer. 

Pity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Although not queried to you, I see you have no answers to offer.
> 
> Pity.


Rat, is that you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Mr Joe......Follow this !*
> 
> *Allison Mack ( Smallville actress ) was arrested hours ago for conspiring to recruit *
> *large quantities of young females for a " Sex Cult " ring run by Kieth Raniere who *
> ...



Fifteen Things To Know About ‘Pakistani Mystery Man’ Imran Awan
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/20/ig-pakistani-mystery-man-imran-awan/&ved=0ahUKEwiO99-IvcvaAhVRAqwKHZFbDCAQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0RCdrUb9FkdORA-6OFPrYa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

SORE LOSERS: DNC Sues Trump Campaign, Russia, WikiLeaks Over 2016 Election
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29699/sore-losers-hillarys-campaign-sues-trump-campaign-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi_nsKfvsvaAhUJSa0KHZ7cAn4QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1XuCgJbNPhXHEPUbVlq4qK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

WATCH: CNN Mocks DNC Lawsuit, '100% Stunt, It's Just A Way To Raise Money'

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29711/watch-cnn-mocks-dnc-lawsuit-100-stunt-its-just-way-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi_nsKfvsvaAhUJSa0KHZ7cAn4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1fSvjM3NDOaYz3vctqzvhi&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Donald Trump Announces Plan to Countersue Democrats for DNC Server
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/20/donald-trump-announces-plan-to-countersue-democrats-for-dnc-server/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiV7Lz8v8vaAhUDiqwKHSrFABAQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw1TygZcD1VM1z_CG6svjbnA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Comey is a Pink-Hatted Women's-Marcher
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
If Comey hadn't been FBI director at the time, he surely would have marched along with his family – complete with the requisite pink hat.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/comey_is_a_pinkhatted_womensmarcher.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

As good news cascades from North Korea, Dems betting against Trump (and America)
APRIL 21, 2018
The GOP is in danger of losing its hold on the title of “The Stupid Party.”
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/as_good_news_cascades_from_north_korea_dems_betting_against_trump_and_america.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2414
> 
> SORE LOSERS: DNC Sues Trump Campaign, Russia, WikiLeaks Over 2016 Election
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29699/sore-losers-hillarys-campaign-sues-trump-campaign-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi_nsKfvsvaAhUJSa0KHZ7cAn4QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1XuCgJbNPhXHEPUbVlq4qK


Same kind of action that started the Watergate investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't think the Iranians know Obama isn't president anymore.
Iran vows 'expected and unexpected' moves if USA exits nuke deal...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/iran-expected-unexpected-reactions-u-leaves-deal-rouhani-062752094.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Funny cartoon.  A few questions.
> 
> What’s the current status on that big beautiful wall Mexico is paying for?  A tiny portion of the Republican budget is earmarked for border security, to maintain the existing border structure.  But that has no provisions for all new wall.
> 
> ...


The extra chunky nutters don't care about "progress", "improvements", "coming through on campaign promises", "Law & Order", or "The security of our country", that's not what the Trump thing is all about. It's about hate, vengeance and the perceived retribution for their years of abuse as victims of liberal society. "Some men just want to see the world burn."


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The extra chunky nutters don't care about "progress", "improvements", "coming through on campaign promises", "Law & Order", or "The security of our country", that's not what the Trump thing is all about. It's about hate, vengeance and the perceived retribution for their years of abuse as victims of liberal society. "Some men just want to see the world burn."



*Good God another post by Rat spewing Hatred and Vile comments.....*
*Go get a life....your party is broke and now it's going to*
*be torn apart by the Sex Cult Scandal......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Nobel Peace Prize for President Trump? - 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/04/21/nobel-peace-prize-for-president-trump-n2473207?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwik-a27h8zaAhVLG6wKHQa9AaIQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw0UyKVSVwkohS7Id-W0jg17


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

As The Donald played golf . . .

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/apr/21/melania-trump-barbara-bush-funeral-obama-clinton


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobel Peace Prize for President Trump? -
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/04/21/nobel-peace-prize-for-president-trump-n2473207?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwik-a27h8zaAhVLG6wKHQa9AaIQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw0UyKVSVwkohS7Id-W0jg17



I think you have to give credit where credit is due.  If Trump can put the North Korea situation to bed then I might actually be convinced to vote for him. Well maybe I won't really go that far, but it would be quite and achievement.

That said, there is part of me that thinks this is some Putin hustle where he's getting the short fat guy dictator to play the stupid Americans to think real progress is being made with North Korea, so Trump seems to have a major achievement that falls apart by December to sell to the defense hawks...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As The Donald played golf . . .
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/apr/21/melania-trump-barbara-bush-funeral-obama-clinton


Do you really think the bushes wanted him there?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think the bushes wanted him there?


Barbara Bush said that no American woman should vote for t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you have to give credit where credit is due.  If Trump can put the North Korea situation to bed then I might actually be convinced to vote for him. Well maybe I won't really go that far, but it would be quite and achievement.
> 
> That said, there is part of me that thinks this is some Putin hustle where he's getting the short fat guy dictator to play the stupid Americans to think real progress is being made with North Korea, so Trump seems to have a major achievement that falls apart by December to sell to the defense hawks...


I think you should know that Obama isn't president anymore, Inhate to be the one to tell you the bad news.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you should know that Obama isn't president anymore, Inhate to be the one to tell you the bad news.


I hope you know an election is coming in November.  People are saying it's going to be a referendum on Republican leadership.  

All ima say is the fact you're talking about Obama and not crowing about how much Trump and Republican's have done for American voters tells me you must be aware this could go very badly for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Is Mueller Done?
WILLIAM L. GENSERT
The more Mueller investigates Trump, the more he discovers crimes committed by the people who engineered his own appointment. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/is_mueller_done.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

#Nevertrumps confront their biggest terror: Trump Making America Great Again
APRIL 22, 2018
Hard to deny the mounting reality. Welcome back, NeverTrumps. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/nevertrumps_confront_their_biggest_terror_trump_making_america_great_again.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Comey and McCabe will now destroy each other
APRIL 22, 2018
Trump will benefit greatly from the unfolding Comey vs. McCabe feud.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/comey_and_mccabe_will_now_destroy_each_other.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

How President Trump could bust the ‘Palestinian refugee’ hoax
APRIL 22, 2018
If your family has lived in Jordan for three generations, you are not a "refugee." Get over it!
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/how_president_trump_could_bust_the_palestinian_refugee_hoax.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I hope you know an election is coming in November.  People are saying it's going to be a referendum on Republican leadership.
> 
> All ima say is the fact you're talking about Obama and not crowing about how much Trump and Republican's have done for American voters tells me you must be aware this could go very badly for Trump.


You mean like every midterm?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean like every midterm?


Idk... somehow this doesn't feel like an "every midterm" type of deal.  If you know what I mean...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Almost 18 months have passed since Hillary Clinton lost the presidency. She holds no position of power in government. And she is not expected to run for office again.

Yet Clinton is starring in the Republican Party's 2018 midterm strategy.

With control of Congress up for grabs this fall, the GOP's most powerful players are preparing to spend big on plans to feature Clinton as a central villain in attack ads against vulnerable Democrats nationwide. The strategy, which already has popped up in races in Pennsylvania, Indiana and North Dakota, illustrates the resilience and political potency of Republican voters' antipathy for Clinton. As difficult as it's been for Democrats to move past the Clinton era, it may be even harder for Republicans.

"STOP HILLARY. STOP PELOSI. STOP LAMB," read pamphlets circulated during the special election in Pennsylvania earlier this year. Lamb won the election, despite the flood of attack ads.

That's just a taste of what's to come as the November elections grow closer, say those who control the GOP's strategy in the first midterm elections of Donald Trump's presidency.

"I promise you that you'll continue to see it — Hillary Clinton starring in our paid media. She's a very powerful motivator," said Corry Bliss . . . 

Critics suggest the strategy reeks of desperation, if not sexism. But with no Democrat to attack in the White House for the first time in nearly a decade, Republicans are betting big that the ghost of Clinton will serve them well in 2018. Saddled with Trump's poor approval ratings, they may have little choice.

A Clinton spokesman declined to respond to requests for comment.

A former Clinton staffer, Democratic strategist Jesse Ferguson, dismissed the Republican strategy as an act of desperation. Gallup reported this week that Trump's job approval is 39 percent, virtually the same as Clinton's.

"Their obsession with her is evidence that they have nothing to run on, and they're scared of running with the president," Ferguson said. "It reminds me of the guy at the office who goes to the water cooler, and all he does is boast about his high school football championships."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/8bceec28-4642-11e8-997e-5459fb59f6ec/


----------



## Friesland (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As good news cascades from North Korea, Dems betting against Trump (and America)
> APRIL 21, 2018
> The GOP is in danger of losing its hold on the title of “The Stupid Party.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/as_good_news_cascades_from_north_korea_dems_betting_against_trump_and_america.html


Hey, let's get everyone on the record. Who thinks Korea gives up Nukes before Trump is out of office?

Let's see whose got the cahones to make a stand.

I say "nay."
Next?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk... somehow this doesn't feel like an "every midterm" type of deal.  If you know what I mean...


What don't you know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, let's get everyone on the record. Who thinks Korea gives up Nukes before Trump is out of office?
> 
> Let's see whose got the cahones to make a stand.
> 
> ...


They have used the same game plan for decades. Too bad the "I don't read or do history" buffoon in charge now doesn't see the end around that's coming (the military leaders do).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Almost 18 months have passed since Hillary Clinton lost the presidency. She holds no position of power in government. And she is not expected to run for office again.
> 
> Yet Clinton is starring in the Republican Party's 2018 midterm strategy.
> 
> ...


Hillary is a reminder to the world that Democrats nominated a candidate that sucked so bad that she lost to Trump.  You people know it and, the GOP knows that if elected you will be the party of tax increases.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have used the same game plan for decades. Too bad the "I don't read or do history" buffoon in charge now doesn't see the end around that's coming (the military leaders do).


Such as?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have used the same game plan for decades. Too bad the "I don't read or do history" buffoon in charge now doesn't see the end around that's coming (the military leaders do).


The party of predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What don't you know?


How to find the CDC numbers in the Brietbart article you posted on Gun defense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The party of predictions.


I see you are just as unaware as Heir Trumpf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hillary is a reminder to the world that Democrats nominated a candidate that sucked so bad that she lost to Trump.  You people know it and, the GOP knows that if elected you will be the party of tax increases.


These dopes are the ones that created the trump supporters out of sideliners.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, let's get everyone on the record. Who thinks Korea gives up Nukes before Trump is out of office?
> 
> Let's see whose got the cahones to make a stand.
> 
> ...


Don't be a hater.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't be a hater.


So knowing the history of the North Korea/US diplomatic relations is being a hater?

 . . . look at it this way, maybe you will be able to grasp this. The leader of North Korea (whoever it is at any given time in the last 60 years) is Lucy holding the football, and now Trump is Charlie Brown.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The party of predictions.


 . . . and all the Trump is innocent predictions? . . . or is it more, we don't care what Trump has done?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are just as unaware as Heir Trumpf.


There you go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So knowing the history of the North Korea/US diplomatic relations is being a hater?
> 
> . . . look at it this way, maybe you will be able to grasp this. The leader of North Korea (whoever it is at any given time in the last 60 years) is Lucy holding the football, and now Trump is Charlie Brown.


We don't really know that yet, all we know is Obama turned out to be Charlie bowns to every country on Earth, you remember that little Iran deal that left Obama's ass in a sling?
Your anti-americamism is on full display, party over country. 
We all know where your support lies.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We don't really know that yet, all we know is Obama turned out to be Charlie bowns to every country on Earth, you remember that little Iran deal that left Obama's ass in a sling?
> Your anti-americamism is on full display, party over country.
> We all know where your support lies.


Left his ass in a sling?  I think what you mean is Europe has grown tired of sanctions on Iran and want their oil... and pushed for a nuclear arms deal.

Is it a good deal or a bad deal?  We can argue about that, but what I know for sure is it's better then Europe breaking with us and supporting Iran!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We don't really know that yet, all we know is Obama turned out to be Charlie bowns to every country on Earth, you remember that little Iran deal that left Obama's ass in a sling?
> Your anti-americamism is on full display, party over country.
> We all know where your support lies.


You mean the Iran deal the military leaders of our country wholeheartedly support?

"Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.", "Trust, yet verify"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Left his ass in a sling?  I think what you mean is Europe has grown tired of sanctions on Iran and want their oil... and pushed for a nuclear arms deal.
> 
> Is it a good deal or a bad deal?  We can argue about that, but what I know for sure is it's better then Europe breaking with us and supporting Iran!


That will never happen, especially with trump in office, maybe the pussy Obama would cower to that, but not the Donald.
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the Iran deal the military leaders of our country wholeheartedly support?
> 
> "Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.", "Trust, yet verify"


The same military that let gays and tranny's in?
You see how Iran is talking now?
Wise up.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The same military that let gays and tranny's in?
> You see how Iran is talking now?
> Wise up.


I think in all fairness military service, while important in and of itself, is also one of the few pathway to self advancement for low income earning families because of the GI bill and how vets are given access to secondary educations that many of them couldn't afford otherwise.  

Life, Liberty and the pursuit of happiness... you understand that being gay or transexual doesn't disqualify you from those inalienable rights?  Not to go all 18th century on you, but I'm just say'n.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The same military that let gays and tranny's in?
> You see how Iran is talking now?
> Wise up.


You seem to pick and choose when you support our law enforcement or military solely based on your political bias.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't be a hater.


Expected cowardly non-answer from Racist Lyin' Stern-Jo. No faith in your Potus?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Expected cowardly non-answer from Racist Lyin' Stern-Jo. No faith in your Potus?


Lil 'joe's is an unconditional love . . . or is it more of a lust?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Expected cowardly non-answer from Racist Lyin' Stern-Jo. No faith in your Potus?


Let's review, Carter and Clinton give pajama boy nukes, the pussy Obama kicks the can down the road (just like russia)  trump puts a plan of action in motion and he is the bad guy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's review, Carter and Clinton give pajama boy nukes, the pussy Obama kicks the can down the road (just like russia)  trump puts a plan of action in motion and he is the bad guy?


They all thought they had a "plan of action in motion" until . . . wait for it . . . wait for it . . . I'm sure Kim would like nothing more than to make Trump (and by proxy his supporters) look foolish. I just wonder if Pompeo is in on the joke.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's review, Carter and Clinton give pajama boy nukes, the pussy Obama kicks the can down the road (just like russia)  trump puts a plan of action in motion and he is the bad guy?


Awe Beta Racist coward sterno-jo wiggling like a night crawler on a bass hook. Clucking cuck is a capon. Poor Joe can't get no o-pinion of his own...


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I hope you know an election is coming in November.  People are saying it's going to be a referendum on Republican leadership.
> 
> *All ima say is the fact you're talking about Obama **
> 
> and not crowing about how much Trump and Republican's have done for American voters tells me you must be aware this could go very badly for Trump.



*Stop smoking crack and posting your conversations to yourself......**


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Awe Beta Racist coward sterno-jo wiggling like a night crawler on a bass hook. Clucking cuck is a capon. Poor Joe can't get no o-pinion of his own...


*Do you always type with marbles in your mouth......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Awe Beta Racist coward sterno-jo wiggling like a night crawler on a bass hook. Clucking cuck is a capon. Poor Joe can't get no o-pinion of his own...


Don't shoot the messenger, anything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

White House Breaks With Tradition, Won't Invite Any Democrats To This Week's State Dinner
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29730/white-house-breaks-tradition-wont-invite-any-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiPiYCn7s7aAhWBZd8KHSxWDt4QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2nisF00vJMh_yQnH8G7Wwn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

*Nunes: ‘Major Irregularities’ In State Department’s Handling Of Trump-Russia Info*
*The House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence chairman provided an update on Sunday of the panel’s investigation into what he says are “major irregularities” at the State Department regarding its handling of information about President Donald Trump’s campaign.

California Rep. and Intelligence Committee Chairman Devin Nunes’s investigators are looking into the State Department’s handling of information about George Papadopoulos, the Trump campaign adviser whose discussions about Hillary Clinton emails are what led the FBI to open its counterintelligence investigation in July 2016, the chairman suggested when he appeared on Fox News.

“We are investigating the State Department. We think there are some major irregularities at the State Department, and we’re trying to figure out how it is that this information about Mr. Papadopoulos of all people, who was supposedly meeting with some folks in London, how that made it over across into the FBI’s hands,” Nunes told Maria Bartiromo, the host of “Sunday Morning Futures.”




The Intelligence Committee is investigating the State Department’s involvement in handling the infamous Steele dossier, Nunes has said in the past. But there had been no indication the State Department might be involved in anything related to Papadopoulos, an energy consultant who pleaded guilty in October 2017 to lying to the FBI about contacts he had with a mysterious Maltese professor, Joseph Mifsud.


The FBI opened its counterintelligence investigation on July 31, 2016, after receiving information from the Australian government. Two months earlier, Papadopoulos met in London with Alexander Downer, the top Australian diplomat to the United Kingdom. Papadopoulos told Downer about a Russian plan to disseminate stolen Clinton emails, the Australian diplomat reportedly claims.

Papadopoulos has acknowledged he was told about stolen Clinton emails during an April 26, 2016, meeting in London with Mifsud, who then worked as a professor.

It remains unclear whether Papadopoulos told anyone on the Trump campaign about Mifsud’s claims about emails. The 30-year-old energy consultant is cooperating with the special counsel’s office as part of his plea deal.

The Intelligence Committee was looking into the State Department’s handling of the Steele dossier, the salacious and unverified document former British spy Christopher Steele authored, Nunes announced in January.

“We do know that longtime associates of Hillary Clinton, including Sidney Blumenthal and another person named, I think, Cody Shearer, were actively giving information to the State Department that was somehow making its way to the FBI,” Nunes said.

It recently emerged that former State Department official Jonathan Winer met with Steele during the 2016 campaign to discuss the ex-spy’s investigation of Trump’s alleged ties to Russia.

Winer, who served as special envoy to Libya at the time, wrote up a two-page summary of Steele’s allegations and shared them with other State Department officials, including then-Sec. of State John Kerry.

Winer also handled information from Blumenthal, a notorious Clinton-world fixer who the Obama White House blocked from joining the Clinton State Department.

Blumenthal gave Winer two memos compiled by Cody Shearer, another Clinton acolyte. Shearer’s reports contained similar allegations to those found in Steele’s reports, including the claim Russia’s government had blackmail material on Trump. Winer shared the unverified document with Steele, who in turn gave it to the FBI.
*


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nunes: ‘Major Irregularities’ In State Department’s Handling Of Trump-Russia Info*
> *The House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence chairman provided an update on Sunday of the panel’s investigation into what he says are “major irregularities” at the State Department regarding its handling of information about President Donald Trump’s campaign.*
> 
> *California Rep. and Intelligence Committee Chairman Devin Nunes’s investigators are looking into the State Department’s handling of information about George Papadopoulos, the Trump campaign adviser whose discussions about Hillary Clinton emails are what led the FBI to open its counterintelligence investigation in July 2016, the chairman suggested when he appeared on Fox News.*
> ...



*I love it ! *

*And " Joe's " got you Lib's by the " short hairs "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I love it ! *
> 
> *And " Joe's " got you Lib's by the " short hairs "....*


Just a matter of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a matter of time.


But what abouty hannity's love child?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

*This is the one we were waiting for.*

Rep. Nunes unloads on Comey, the FBI, the endless Investigation of Pres. Trump
APRIL 23, 2018
The chairman of the House Intelligence Committee went on the record yesterday on the latest issues surrounding the endless investigation of President Donald J. Trump and his associates. These comments from the chair of the House committee that conducted its own investigation of alleged Russian collusion between Russia and the Trump campaign (and concluded there was no collusion) came at the start of what promises to be another week packed with news about the ongoing efforts by opponents of President Trump, inside and outside of the government, to take him down.

From Fox News:

REP. DEVIN NUNES (R-CA) TELLS SUNDAY MORNING FUTURES WITH MARIA BARTIROMO “...THERE WAS NO INTELLIGENCE” IN REACTION TO THE FBI’S DECISION TO INVESTIGATE THE TRUMP CAMPAIGN

In an interview presented Sunday morning on FOX News Channel’s _Sunday Morning Futures with Maria Bartiromo_, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, discussed the intelligence behind the FBI’s decision to investigate the Trump campaign, former FBI Director James Comey’s memos that were recently released, and the Inspector General’s criminal referral against former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe. Highlights are below.

Video (11 minutes):







*Maria Barttirmo, Fox News Channel, April 22, 2018 Screenshot by Peter Barry Chowka*

On Rep. Nunes’s review of the original intelligence behind the FBI’s decision to investigate the Trump campaign:

“So it took us a long time to actually get this, what's called the electronic communication. As we know it now, for your viewers, what that is it’s the original intelligence, the original reasons, that the counter-intelligence investigation was started. Now this is really important to us because the counter-intelligence investigation uses the tools of our intelligence services that are not supposed to be used on American citizens. So we've long wanted to know well what intelligence did you have that actually led to this investigation. So what we found now after the investigators have reviewed it is that in fact there was no intelligence...”

A preview of another week packed with news
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/rep_nunes_unloads_on_comey_the_fbi_the_endless_investigation_of_pres_trump.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Nunes the midnight runner, now that's funny!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do you always type with marbles in your mouth......*


Those aren't marbles, but they are in a sack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

FFS: Shania Twain is trending because liberals are pissed she said she would have voted for Trump
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/22/ffs-shania-twain-is-trending-because-liberals-are-pissed-she-said-she-would-have-voted-for-trump/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjD3crPtNDaAhVL11MKHat5A_UQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw1Hb55GDC8WOBK0yyaLKi00


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

‘Another scalp’: Shania Twain APOLOGIZES after lefty outrage mob attack
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/22/another-scalp-shania-twain-apologizes-after-lefty-outrage-mob-attack/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjD3crPtNDaAhVL11MKHat5A_UQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw3mCJsH2sYzV80Pt3xt_7lD


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Another scalp’: Shania Twain APOLOGIZES after lefty outrage mob attack
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/22/another-scalp-shania-twain-apologizes-after-lefty-outrage-mob-attack/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjD3crPtNDaAhVL11MKHat5A_UQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw3mCJsH2sYzV80Pt3xt_7lD


Nia is my girl! For Always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nia is my girl! For Always.


Can we share?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't shoot the messenger, anything?


I know it's a LEAP to ask you to have the stones to actually go on record about your faith in the great negotiating tactics (or lack there of) of your conMan. I'm not surprised you're an coward as well as a racist.

Again, I'll be clear. North Korea will not give up nukes before Trump is out of office.

Agree?
Disagree?
To stupid and afraid to respond?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I know it's a LEAP to ask you to have the stones to actually go on record about your faith in the great negotiating tactics (or lack there of) of your conMan. I'm not surprised you're an coward as well as a racist.
> 
> Again, I'll be clear. North Korea will not give up nukes before Trump is out of office.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but that seems like a bridge too far.
What's an an coward?
You seem a bit emotional today, you ok?
I know this whole Russia thing isn't working out and the whole obstruction thing isn't working out and the whole HRC thing didn't work out, I don't believe you have anything else left to live for, since I am sure you don't own a gun, go find a tall building and see if you can fly and please get back to me with the result.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rep. Nunes


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this whole Russia thing isn't working out and the whole obstruction thing isn't working out


You need a better news source.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You need a better news source.


Did I miss something?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know, but that seems like a bridge too far.
> What's an an coward?
> You seem a bit emotional today, you ok?
> I know this whole Russia thing isn't working out and the whole obstruction thing isn't working out and the whole HRC thing didn't work out, I don't believe you have anything else left to live for, since I am sure you don't own a gun, go find a tall building and see if you can fly and please get back to me with the result.


"It seems a bridge too far..." Or a wall to far. That "profile in courage" moment when you're too chicken, as an anonymous poster on some peripheral local soccer board on a thread with maybe 12 active users, to state your opinion!

And I'll also tell you the wall as Trump promised will not be built.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did I miss something?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You need a better news source.


You mean so you people can read them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "It seems a bridge too far..." Or a wall to far. That "profile in courage" moment when you're too chicken, as an anonymous poster on some peripheral local soccer board on a thread with maybe 12 active users, to state your opinion!
> 
> And I'll also tell you the wall as Trump promised will not be built.


He’s your hero then?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did I miss something?


Did you read what you posted?  If not, don’t worry.  Neither did E.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 23, 2018)

...and Goebbels has no balls at allllllllllllllll!


----------



## Friesland (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s your hero then?


Ah, the economicalish genious has returned to the fray. QE greatgranbaby8!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ah, the economicalish genious has returned to the fray. QE greatgranbaby8!!!


He’s not going to build the wall eh? You should be happy!  Own it!


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "It seems a bridge too far..." Or a wall to far. That "profile in courage" moment when you're too chicken, as an anonymous poster on some peripheral local soccer board on a thread with maybe 12 active users, to state your opinion!
> 
> And I'll also tell you the wall as Trump promised will not be built.



*Hey.....Shit Slinger " Deluxe " is awake !*

*Post your...*
*Name :*
*Address :*
*Phone :*
*Picture :*

*You're the biggest Racist on this Forum and Spineless.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey.....Shit Slinger " Deluxe " is awake !*
> 
> *Post your...*
> *Name :*
> ...


T has them Bozo’s running in 15 directions all at once.  Talk about the wall then switch to sanctuary cities.  Talk about ACA repeal and then remove mandate through tax reform.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> T has them Bozo’s running in 15 directions all at once.  Talk about the wall then switch to sanctuary cities.  Talk about ACA repeal and then remove mandate through tax reform.


 . . . and you find ineptitude, inconsistency and a scatter brain approach as beneficial to the USA, or just for the retribution you so deeply long for?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you find ineptitude, inconsistency and a scatter brain approach as beneficial to the USA, or just for the retribution you so deeply long for?


No and no.  I've never found the ineptitude, inconsistency and scatter brain approach of 5 years of QE and the Death Spiraling ACA  as beneficial to the USA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

There goes the neighborhood.


Done Deal: Pompeo Clears Senate Committee Vote Thanks To Last Minute Intervention By Trump - Matt Vespa
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/04/23/done-deal-with-rand-paul-now-backing-pompeo-trump-nominee-is-in-the-clear-to-he-n2473836?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj_yNLX69HaAhUMbK0KHeIDD4oQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw0tFuRRnH6LcEAE_Fpx5rPU


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There goes the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> Done Deal: Pompeo Clears Senate Committee Vote Thanks To Last Minute Intervention By Trump - Matt Vespa
> ...


You mean last minute reversal by Rand Paul, once again . . . seems to be his MO. Make a stand then reverse course . . . over and over and over again. What about Jackson over at the VA? Not looking so good over there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about Jackson over at the VA? Not looking so good over there.


Shocking. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean last minute reversal by Rand Paul, once again . . . seems to be his MO. Make a stand then reverse course . . . over and over and over again. What about Jackson over at the VA? Not looking so good over there.


No, I mean the 3 democrats that flipped the clown car.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you find ineptitude, inconsistency and a scatter brain approach as beneficial to the USA, or just for the retribution you so deeply long for?


*Biz was pointing out your deficiencies, be quite, pay attention and you'll*
*be able to correct them.....*
*Now zip it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

BERNIE IS BACK! PROMISES FEDERAL JOBS TO ALL!
This could really mess the libs up in 2020.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 24, 2018)

I think Racist Sterno-Joe should put his food stamps where his mouth is. Trumpster-fire just told us Kim Jung Nerve-gas is honorable and he and trumpster-fire are going to do great things together. If I was SterJo, I'd go with the "nukes out of North Korea before Trumpster-fire is out of office." But lucky for me, I'm not racist Joe... so I'm still a "no."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BERNIE IS BACK! PROMISES FEDERAL JOBS TO ALL!
> This could really mess the libs up in 2020.


Bern is pure entertainment.
What makes him so funny is that I think he really believes that socialism is the key to prosperity.
Thank God he's not President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bern is pure entertainment.
> What makes him so funny is that I think he really believes that socialism is the key to prosperity.
> Thank God he's not President.


He may just run again in 2020, if HRC and the DNC wouldn't have colluded who knows, but it did give him hope and there is nothing more dangerous that a commie with hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bern is pure entertainment.
> What makes him so funny is that I think he really believes that socialism is the key to prosperity.
> Thank God he's not President.


The party of tax increases.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The party of tax increases.


Can you imagine that being a part of your platform?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine that being a part of your platform?


Yesssss!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine that being a part of your platform?


Its what the dems will be running on .


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think Racist Sterno-Joe should put his food stamps where his mouth is. Trumpster-fire just told us Kim Jung Nerve-gas is honorable and he and trumpster-fire are going to do great things together. If I was SterJo, I'd go with the "nukes out of North Korea before Trumpster-fire is out of office." But lucky for me, I'm not racist Joe... so I'm still a "no."



*Hey Dumbass, I know you've probably been bit more than you'll*
*admit.....When a stray feral Dog has something in it's mouth you want, you *
*do not beat the shit out of it unless absolutely necessary, you placate the*
*animal at first to see if that will accomplish the task....If that doesn't work...*
*Well on to plan " B "....*

*Next time you get bit, you'll remember my statement......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The party of tax increases.


*Pelosi: Dems Ready to Push Amnesty, Gun Control ‘When We Win’….*
by Tony Lee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

*If your not guilty you shouldn't act guilty, right?*
*COMEY LAWYERS UP...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

*Foreign Policy \/*
*Trump Memorialized A True French Hero During His Speech -- Macron's Response Was STUNNING 
Video | Amber Athey
 Video

A show of solidarity*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No and no.  I've never found the ineptitude, inconsistency and scatter brain approach of 5 years of QE and the Death Spiraling ACA  as beneficial to the USA.


You are always so cute with pre-teen style rebuttals . . . and your little classmates seem so enamored with, what they must see, as your brilliant repartee.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Foreign Policy \/*
> *Trump Memorialized A True French Hero During His Speech -- Macron's Response Was STUNNING
> Video | Amber Athey
> Video
> ...


Usually that kind of action is meant to stop someone from saying embarrassing things, and that's about all Trump does, say embarrassing things . . . that later are reworded and the "true" meaning explained by the likes of Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Co.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are always so cute with pre-teen style rebuttals . . . and your little classmates seem so enamored with, what they must see, as your brilliant repartee.


Brilliant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

I notice Trump said in a tweet he didn't think Micheal Cohen would flip, but he didn't say anything about there being nothing to over.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice Trump said in a tweet he didn't think Micheal Cohen would flip, but he didn't say anything about there being nothing to over.


What mean “nothing to over”?


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2018)

Mick Mulvaney pulls no punches -  “If you’re a lobbyist who never gave us money, I didn’t talk to you. If you’re a lobbyist who gave us money, I might talk to you.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brilliant.


Quite eloquent isn’t he?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Mick Mulvaney pulls no punches -  “If you’re a lobbyist who never gave us money, I didn’t talk to you. If you’re a lobbyist who gave us money, I might talk to you.”


..,he said, adding that he would talk to his constituents “without exception, regardless of financial contributions.”—DB

Cherry picker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Espola chose not to link the article because he was trying to show us how much of a conservative he is. Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Espola chose not to link the article because he was trying to show us how much of a conservative he is. Lol!


You know he iz the most conservative poster in here, just ask him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Foreign Policy \/*
> *Trump Memorialized A True French Hero During His Speech -- Macron's Response Was STUNNING
> Video | Amber Athey
> Video
> ...


The "Trump Whisperer", here to convince Trump to stay with the Iran deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Can you believe that Donald Trump is representing you libs on the world stage?
Too bad Obama didn't have any/the personality to have fun with a world leader and it was because he was out classed and didn't belong anywhere near the world stage, other than to get BJ Clinton coffee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

NYC wanted to be a sanctuary. They just got a visit from ICE
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/24/nyc-wanted-sanctuary-just-got-visit-ice/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjo9Zj1wNTaAhVDbK0KHW5cCo0QqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw2Ik9cL8lCMMhdi0P2br4UF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2018)

RADM Jackson behaves like a Democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

*Maxine Waters Confronted About Contradictory Comey Remarks*

Cortney O'Brien
|
Posted: Apr 25, 2018 7:57 AM
cringe-worthy" - awkward laughter and all.

“I’ve tried to clarify that and to say, yes, coming out of that classified briefing, I said that, and I certainly meant it,” she said. “However, I think it is quite different when you take a look at Comey and his relationship to the president, what he said, what he’s done. I believe him.”

Of course, she can't be blamed for joining Comey's fan club. Many Democrats have had the same sudden turnaround on Comey since he was fired by the president. They love all his juicy details about Trump's supposed insecurity. Waters's new fondness for Comey is proof that some Democrats' are only warming to him because of their disdain for the president.

In other news, Rep. Waters appears to have moved on from impeachment threats and is now pleading with Trump to resign.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

HARD LEFT TURN
*Dems’ emerging platform includes free money, guaranteed jobs, reparations*
 As Democrats look ahead to the midterms and the 2020 presidential race, lawmakers and candidates are pushing the agenda with promises of sweeping government welfare programs ranging from guaranteed jobs to universal income


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ..,he said, adding that he would talk to his constituents “without exception, regardless of financial contributions.”—DB
> 
> Cherry picker


Perhaps Mick had second thoughts regarding constituents ...."a whups, never mind".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are always so cute with pre-teen style rebuttals . . . and your little classmates seem so enamored with, what they must see, as your brilliant repartee.


If it were cute, you wouldn’t respond.  You’re above cute but below facts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Usually that kind of action is meant to stop someone from saying embarrassing things, and that's about all Trump does, say embarrassing things . . . that later are reworded and the "true" meaning explained by the likes of Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Co.


“Those who can do......” lol!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know he iz the most conservative poster in here, just ask him.


The smartest too....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps Mick had second thoughts regarding constituents ...."a whups, never mind".


Speaking of second thoughts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Trump Kissed Macron On The Cheek - The French President's Joke About It Had Congress Laughing Their Butts Off
Politics | Christian Datoc


Oo la la


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Usually that kind of action is meant to stop someone from saying embarrassing things, and that's about all Trump does, say embarrassing things . . . that later are reworded and the "true" meaning explained by the likes of Sarah Huckabee Sanders and Co.



*Man o man are you one Jealous/Envious Mutha Fucka......*

*What's wrong with you.....we all know this ain't " Your "*
*Country anymore....But I sure Love what he's doing for*
*" MINE " !!!!*


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

The wrong thing to say at the beginning of a meeting - “Let’s make sure that we keep this confidential.” 

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/25/sports/nfl-owners-kaepernick.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&mtrref=t.co&mtrref=www.rawstory.com&gwh=D1A1C4B17257175B10CDB7520F67D264&gwt=pay


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

The Australian Diplomat Who Set The Whole Russia-Trump Collusion Hysteria In Motion Doesn't Want To Talk About It
US | Chuck Ross


Alexander Downer also won't say if he's talked to Mueller


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

This might just be a pretty big deal,
KIM KARDASHIAN: IS FREE THINKING NOT ALLOWED?





KANYE UNLEASHED
_FREESTYLES FOR TRUMP_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know he iz the most conservative poster in here, just ask him.


Espola is a Bernie Sanders conservative.


----------



## Booter (Apr 25, 2018)

*Jared Kushner’s Family Business Subpoenaed Over Slumlord–esque Tactics
*
Last month, we learned that First Son-in-Law Jared Kushner’s complete and total inability to fill out a form properly the first time was a problem that long predated his time in the White House. In addition to omitting key pieces of information that forced him to amend his financial-disclosure forms at least 39 times, forgetting to mention more than 100 foreign officials he met with before joining the West Wing, and registering to vote as a woman, the Boy Prince of New Jersey’s family business routinely filed false paperwork that resulted in the company netting millions during a three-year period in which he was C.E.O. And now, Brooklyn prosecutors would like more information about how that situation came to pass, beyond _no one here can fill out a form to save their lives.

In related news, earlier this week Bloomberg reported that 666 Fifth Avenue, the company Kushner bought on the eve of the financial crisis for $1.8 billion, had one of its worst years ever, losing $25 million in 2017, compared to $14.5 million the year prior. All in all, it’s a great situation for young Jared to return to, should his time in the executive branch be soon drawing to a close.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/04/kushner-cos-subpoenaed-over-slumlordesque-tactics_


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

QUOTE="Booter, post: 192323, member: 2211"
*
Jared Kushner’s Family Business Subpoenaed Over Slumlord–esque Tactics
*
Last month, we learned that First Son-in-Law Jared Kushner’s complete and total inability to fill out a form properly the first time was a problem that long predated his time in the White House. In addition to omitting key pieces of information that forced him to amend his financial-disclosure forms at least 39 times, forgetting to mention more than 100 foreign officials he met with before joining the West Wing, and registering to vote as a woman, the Boy Prince of New Jersey’s family business routinely filed false paperwork that resulted in the company netting millions during a three-year period in which he was C.E.O. And now, Brooklyn prosecutors would like more information about how that situation came to pass, beyond _no one here can fill out a form to save their lives.

In related news, earlier this week Bloomberg reported that 666 Fifth Avenue, the company Kushner bought on the eve of the financial crisis for $1.8 billion, had one of its worst years ever, losing $25 million in 2017, compared to $14.5 million the year prior. All in all, it’s a great situation for young Jared to return to, should his time in the executive branch be soon drawing to a close.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/04/kushner-cos-subpoenaed-over-slumlordesque-tactics_[

/QUOTE


*Bootbutt.....when will you learn...*
*Your eight year failure was connected to one of the *
*WORST slumlord operators ever.....*

*Next time you want to sling SHIT, make sure you go outside and*
*hose off your OWN house First.....Dumbass.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Jared Kushner’s Family Business Subpoenaed Over Slumlord–esque Tactics
> *
> Last month, we learned that First Son-in-Law Jared Kushner’s complete and total inability to fill out a form properly the first time was a problem that long predated his time in the White House. In addition to omitting key pieces of information that forced him to amend his financial-disclosure forms at least 39 times, forgetting to mention more than 100 foreign officials he met with before joining the West Wing, and registering to vote as a woman, the Boy Prince of New Jersey’s family business routinely filed false paperwork that resulted in the company netting millions during a three-year period in which he was C.E.O. And now, Brooklyn prosecutors would like more information about how that situation came to pass, beyond _no one here can fill out a form to save their lives.
> 
> ...


He looks stressed.





Getty Images

by John Binder24 Apr 2018Washington, D.C.2,263


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


DISSES OBAMA
9M TWITTER FOLLOWERS VANISH?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

*Macron Thinks USA Will Pull Out Of Iran Nuclear Deal...*


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2018)

I think today is the start of Michael Cohen's "presumed innocent" phase.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I think today is the start of Michael Cohen's "presumed innocent" phase.


That's how it works in the USA, Comrade.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I think today is the start of Michael Cohen's "presumed innocent" phase.


When do we actually find out what the charges are?  You've got to figure Trump is offering to pardon him, but of course Trump can't pardon violations of State Law... 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's how it works in the USA, Comrade.


Apparently with you the only consideration in guilt or innocence is whether you agree with the little letter following their name.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 25, 2018)

Why do u take the 5th if you have done nothing wrong and have nothing to hide?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Why do u take the 5th if you have done nothing wrong and have nothing to hide?


I dont know.
What's Kanye think?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Why do u take the 5th if you have done nothing wrong and have nothing to hide?


Lets ask Lois Lerner, shall we? 
You remember Lois...she was with the IRS under Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently with you the only consideration in guilt or innocence is whether you agree with the little letter following their name.


What's he guilty of? That is the only thing I want to know, but I guess that's too much to ask after 16 months.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's he guilty of? That is the only thing I want to know, but I guess that's too much to ask after 16 months.


After 35 years of constant scrutiny, what is she guilty of?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> After 35 years of constant scrutiny, what is she guilty of?


Lerner? Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Party over country.

Destroy Trump! The deep, dark shame of the left
APRIL 26, 2018
Liberals' aversion to this fine man proves, once and for all, that the left cares not at all about the country.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/destroy_trump_the_deep_dark_shame_of_the_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Why Hasn't Mueller Questioned Natalia Veselnitskaya?
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
The fact that Veselnitskaya has not been interviewed seems to confirm that the meeting was a nothingburger, a failed attempt to set up Team Trump.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/why_hasnt_mueller_questioned_natalia_vesilnitskaya.html


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lets ask Lois Lerner, shall we?
> You remember Lois...she was with the IRS under Obama.


So are we suppose to think Cohen is more innocent or less guilty now that you've posted video of Lois Lerner?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why Hasn't Mueller Questioned Natalia Veselnitskaya?
> DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
> The fact that Veselnitskaya has not been interviewed seems to confirm that the meeting was a nothingburger, a failed attempt to set up Team Trump.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/why_hasnt_mueller_questioned_natalia_vesilnitskaya.html


No one has any idea why he hasn't questioned her because so far the SS Muller has proven to be leak proof.  
I have no doubt we'll find out before long.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2018)

Always nice to start the day with the Pres on  Fox and Friends slinging some bat-shit crazy. Happy Thurs!


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Just saw that Trump's nominee to head the VA just withdrew.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lerner? Hillary?


Again with the deflection I see. Do you ever tire of being a no account political hack? You do realize you put all that work in to impress what, 5 or 6 fellow nutters who would agree you are Picasso if you asked?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So are we suppose to think Cohen is more innocent or less guilty now that you've posted video of Lois Lerner?


Just something to ponder td...
Is Lerner more or less guilty because she invoked the 5th?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just something to ponder td...
> Is Lerner more or less guilty because she invoked the 5th?


Honestly I don't even know who Lerner is... so it's hard for me to comment? 

All I know is... the presidents personal lawyer's office was recently raided by the FBI and his personal lawyer is invoking the fifth.  He's not even going to try and explain.  Moreover the Presidents comments so far amount to "he'll never flip".  Which is why I don't think saying that he looks guilty as hell pleading the 5th is out of bounds... because it looks like that's the truth.  

Why do you think he pled the 5th Lion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Always nice to start the day with the Pres on  Fox and Friends slinging some bat-shit crazy. Happy Thurs!


Did you listen to Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I don't even know who Lerner is... so it's hard for me to comment?
> 
> QUOTE]


Bullshit


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No one has any idea why he hasn't questioned her because so far the SS Muller has proven to be leak proof.
> I have no doubt we'll find out before long.


Because there is no Russia anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just saw that Trump's nominee to head the VA just withdrew.


Don't you think it iz a little odd all this came out now? He has been the Dr to 3 presidents.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again with the deflection I see. Do you ever tire of being a no account political hack? You do realize you put all that work in to impress what, 5 or 6 fellow nutters who would agree you are Picasso if you asked?


Who are you talking about, 35 years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like Trump iz going to have to straighten out another mess the statesman, AKA the Kenyan, got us into.
*At least it iz now evident Obama wasn't up to the task of running anything but his mouth.*
Khamenei urges Muslim nations to unite against America...
Naval Commander Threatens To Sink Ships... 
_TRUMP: IRAN MESSED WITH OBAMA, THEY DON'T MESS WITH ME..._


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

*Ronny Jackson withdraws as VA secretary nominee
*
Republican and Democratic lawmakers on the Senate Veterans' Affairs Committee had raised concerns this week about allegations involving Jackson, the White House physician, and had started to review the allegations in an effort to determine whether they were sufficient to upend his nomination.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/26/politics/ronny-jackson-va-nominee/index.html

There is no limit to the incompetence of the Trump administration.  They couldn't even do basic vetting of this nominee; a nominee that many believed to be grossly unqualified for this position.   Ronny Jackson calls these allegations baseless but puts up no effort to fight them - that is not the behavior of someone who is innocent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

*MAXINE MELTDOWN: Trump ‘just get out!’*
April 25, 2018
By Kyle Olson
 
Mad Maxine is having a temper tantrum because the facts are prevailing.

The Time 100 honoree (why?) told the magazine during its ceremony that she wants Trump to “just get out” of office.



“If you had to give some advice to President Trump, what advice would you give him?” a Time reporter asked Waters on the red carpet.

“Please resign so that I won’t have to keep up this fight of your having to be impeached, because I don’t think you deserve to be there.

“Just get out!” she declared.

The president has previously dismissed Waters as “low I.Q.”

While Waters can’t seem to talk about impeachment enough, other Democrats are warning the party to drop the subject.

Axios reports:

_At an Axios event in Chicago yesterday, Mayor Rahm Emanuel told me midterm Democratic candidates are unwise to rely on the allure of impeaching President Trump as an issue in November’s races._

_*His advice:* “I lived through the Clinton White House. This is a serious legal and constitutional, not political, issue. … I couldn’t be angrier at Donald Trump. … That said, you don’t just flippantly say: We’re for [impeachment].”_

_** “When we get to it,* we collectively as a country will know it — as we did with, like, Richard Nixon.”_

_** “[Y]ou don’t just treat* … the policy standard of impeachment … as a political tool. It’s a constitutional standard and, when that standard has been met, we’ll know about it. … This is a case where the best politics is good policy.”_

The site quotes liberal New York Times columnist Charles Blow, who predicts, “It is quite possible that trying to impeach and remove Trump could have the opposite effect than the one desired: It could boost rather than diminish his popularity and an acquittal by the Senate would leave an even more popular president in office.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Ronny Jackson withdraws as VA secretary nominee
> *
> Republican and Democratic lawmakers on the Senate Veterans' Affairs Committee had raised concerns this week about allegations involving Jackson, the White House physician, and had started to review the allegations in an effort to determine whether they were sufficient to upend his nomination.
> 
> ...


Hey booty, why now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Ronny Jackson withdraws as VA secretary nominee
> *
> Republican and Democratic lawmakers on the Senate Veterans' Affairs Committee had raised concerns this week about allegations involving Jackson, the White House physician, and had started to review the allegations in an effort to determine whether they were sufficient to upend his nomination.
> 
> ...


I agree.
Who hired Ronny in the first place?


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> Who hired Ronny in the first place?


I see you got your daily instructions from the NRA.

Say "Baaaa!" now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I don't even know who Lerner is... so it's hard for me to comment?
> 
> All I know is... the presidents personal lawyer's office was recently raided by the FBI and his personal lawyer is invoking the fifth.  He's not even going to try and explain.  Moreover the Presidents comments so far amount to "he'll never flip".  Which is why I don't think saying that he looks guilty as hell pleading the 5th is out of bounds... because it looks like that's the truth.
> 
> Why do you think he pled the 5th Lion?


Lois Lerner was the director of the IRS under the Obama administration...watch the video, it may help you understand who she is and whom she's protecting.
Pleading the 5th is a constitutional right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you got your daily instructions from the NRA.
> 
> Say "Baaaa!" now.


Pffft....say what?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lois Lerner was the director of the IRS under the Obama administration...watch the video, it may help you understand who she is and whom she's protecting.
> Pleading the 5th is a constitutional right.


Too much going on today to worry much that Republican, who currently run the government, once again want to be treated like victims.  The EPA guy in front of Congress, Trumps personal lawyer on trial, the Republican's Muller investigation into Trump... going to be an interesting day. 

But of course I do understand why Trumps hardcore supporters are embarrassed to talk about any of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Too much going on today to worry much that Republican, who currently run the government, once again want to be treated like victims.  The EPA guy in front of Congress, Trumps personal lawyer on trial, the Republican's Muller investigation into Trump... going to be an interesting day.
> 
> But of course I do understand why Trumps hardcore supporters are embarrassed to talk about any of that.


Talk about what?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about what?


Current events...


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Trump iz going to have to straighten out another mess the statesman, AKA the Kenyan, got us into.
> *At least it iz now evident Obama wasn't up to the task of running anything but his mouth.*
> Khamenei urges Muslim nations to unite against America...
> Naval Commander Threatens To Sink Ships...
> _TRUMP: IRAN MESSED WITH OBAMA, THEY DON'T MESS WITH ME..._


The deal was brokered by the P5+1 not Obama you simpleton.  With Trump shrinking the USA's influence in the world the other signers will not go along with Trump on this. And Trump isn't straitening out anything - Trump couldn't find Iran on the map to save his life.  This is all Bolton and Pompeo.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Current events...


White noise.


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> Who hired Ronny in the first place?


That would be GW Bush the previous Republican moron of a President.

Ricky, you kind of stupid - huh?

http://www.navy.mil/navydata/bios/bio.asp?bioID=953


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> That would be GW Bush the previous Republican moron of a President.
> 
> Ricky, you kind of stupid - huh?
> 
> http://www.navy.mil/navydata/bios/bio.asp?bioID=953


Someone should have fired him by now.
Im sure the previous administration vetted and hired a different Ronny.

btw, how is asking a question stupid?

Am I supposed to be a know it all too?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> That would be GW Bush the previous Republican moron of a President.
> 
> Ricky, you kind of stupid - huh?
> 
> http://www.navy.mil/navydata/bios/bio.asp?bioID=953


Pffftttt.....
You are special kind of stupid, you stupid f'n moron.......
Jackson, who served as the White House physician since 2013, found allies in former Obama officials who called him a "saint" and "a phenomenal doctor."

"Dr. Jackson is a phenomenal doctor and a really great guy," tweeted Dan Pfeiffer, a former senior adviser to Obama. "He and his team took great care of all of us for many years."
http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-officials-praise-white-house-doctor-trump-physical-2018-1

It can be said that Jackson is the most trusted man in Washington D.C. After all, he's been responsible for the health of the President of the United States for nearly two decades. He's the definition of bipartisan and has received praise from Republican and Democrat Presidents George W. Bush, Barack Obama and Donald Trump for his work and character. 

In fact, President Obama signed off on Jackson's fitness for duty reports year after year during his time in the Oval Office. Further he suggested he be promoted early. 

 “Ronny does a great job – genuine enthusiasm, poised under pressure, incredible work ethic and follow through. Ronny continues to inspire confidence with the care he provides to me, my family and my team. Continue to promote ahead of peers,” Obama wrote in 2016. 

"ABSOLUTELY THE BEST! PROMOTE TO FLAG IMMEDIATELY," Obama wrote in 2015. “Ronny’s positive impact cannot be overstated. He is a tremendous asset to the entire White House team. Already at a level of performance and responsibility that exceeds his current rank, promote to Rear Admiral now.”

“Exceptional Physician and Naval Officer!” Obama wrote in 2014. “A key member of my staff since my first day in office, Ronny is one of my administration’s most trusted advisors...I consider this consummate professional a national asset."
It can be said that Jackson is the most trusted man in Washington D.C. After all, he's been responsible for the health of the President of the United States for nearly two decades. He's the definition of bipartisan and has received praise from Republican and Democrat Presidents George W. Bush, Barack Obama and Donald Trump for his work and character. 

In fact, President Obama signed off on Jackson's fitness for duty reports year after year during his time in the Oval Office. Further he suggested he be promoted early. 

 “Ronny does a great job – genuine enthusiasm, poised under pressure, incredible work ethic and follow through. Ronny continues to inspire confidence with the care he provides to me, my family and my team. Continue to promote ahead of peers,” Obama wrote in 2016. 

Further, the FBI has repeatedly cleared him. 

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/04/25/president-obama-signed-off-on-dr-jacksons-fitness-multiple-times-n2474446


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you listen to Trump?


Yep... and so did the SDNY prosecutors. SDNY told the court this morning "Trump, reportedly said on cable television this morning that Cohen performs 'a tiny, tiny little fraction' of his overall legal work." So much for "massive amounts of priviliged info..." He is not a clever man sometimes...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pffftttt.....
> You are special kind of stupid, you stupid f'n moron.......
> Jackson, who served as the White House physician since 2013, found allies in former Obama officials who called him a "saint" and "a phenomenal doctor."
> 
> ...


 The Obama Ronny was a different Ronny.
Had to be....
Booty?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep... and so did the SDNY prosecutors. SDNY told the court this morning "Trump, reportedly said on cable television this morning that Cohen performs 'a tiny, tiny little fraction' of his overall legal work." So much for "massive amounts of priviliged info..." He is not a clever man sometimes...


Yeah, he might not be clever sometimes, but he iz the most powerful man in the world.
Chew on that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep... and so did the SDNY prosecutors. SDNY told the court this morning "Trump, reportedly said on cable television this morning that Cohen performs 'a tiny, tiny little fraction' of his overall legal work." So much for "massive amounts of priviliged info..." He is not a clever man sometimes...


You people are jumping on anything.
Its fun to watch.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, he might not be clever sometimes, but he iz the most powerful man in the world.
> Chew on that.


And you're still an unemployed racist sterno-drinking "sheriff..." If you get new dentures you can chew on that. Meanwhile, chew on this! kek.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are jumping on anything.
> Its fun to watch.


I would have been fun to watch if the lunatic was not "negotiating" with nuclear powers..l.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I would have been fun to watch if the lunatic was not "negotiating" with nuclear powers..l.
> 
> View attachment 2459


Are you still on the Hannity love child goose chase? lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> The deal was brokered by the P5+1 not Obama you simpleton.  With Trump shrinking the USA's influence in the world the other signers will not go along with Trump on this. And Trump isn't straitening out anything - Trump couldn't find Iran on the map to save his life.  This is all Bolton and Pompeo.


You are really a dope,
*Obama’s hidden Iran deal giveaway - POLITICO*
https://*www.politico.com*/story/2017/04/24/*obama*-*iran*-nuclear-*deal*...
POLITICO Investigation. *Obama*’s hidden *Iran deal* giveaway. By dropping charges against major arms targets, the administration infuriated Justice Department officials — and undermined its own counterproliferation task forces.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> And you're still an unemployed racist sterno-drinking "sheriff..." If you get new dentures you can chew on that. Meanwhile, chew on this! kek.
> 
> View attachment 2458


Good luck in your hunt.
Wackadoodle


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


"You people" really are acting desperate this morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

espola said:


> "You people" really are acting desperate this morning.


Yes, that's us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Current events...


They appear to still be catching up with years ago events . . . long ago discussed, reviewed, dismissed and filed away events that their sources swore would have worked out much differently . . . yet the persist and cling.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2018)

Wonder how that hearing is going for Scotty Pruitt? And I'm really looking forward to Ronnie J at the VA...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Was Ronny at that time being considered to run one of the largest government institutions, one in need of a strong proven administrator and one that our veterans depend on? I thought Trump wanted the best for or troops?


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Someone should have fired him by now.
> Im sure the previous administration vetted and hired a different Ronny.
> 
> btw, how is asking a question stupid?
> ...


Yeah - you are pretty dumb.  When Obama came in I'm sure he couldn't care less who the Doctor was as he had way more important things on his plate.  Unlike the tub of lard that is in office now Obama was in excellent condition so what did it matter who was giving him a physical once a year. 

Obama didn't' try to make this guy the head of the VA you idiot.  Like many here Fox News has destroyed your critical thinking - is it really that hard to think this through a little?  It's morons like yourself that are the reason we now have this incompetent piece of shit in the white house.


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pffftttt.....
> You are special kind of stupid, you stupid f'n moron.......
> Jackson, who served as the White House physician since 2013, found allies in former Obama officials who called him a "saint" and "a phenomenal doctor."
> 
> ...


Lion you are just too stupid.  Maybe try to wean yourself off of Fox and Friends - they are lying to you.  And Obama didn't try to make this guy the head of the VA - try to think a little for yourself man. 
This is from Ronny's BIO:
* In 2006, while still in Iraq, Jackson was selected as a White House physician. *Since arriving at the White House, he has directed the Executive Health Care for the President’s Cabinet and Senior Staff, served as physician supervisor for the Camp David Presidential Retreat, held the position of physician to the White House and led the White House Medical Unit as its director. He has served as White House physician during the past three administrations and was the appointed physician to the president for President Barack Obama. He currently serves as the appointed physician to the president for President Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

*Rear Admiral Ronny L. Jackson*
*Physician to the President, The White House*





Rear Adm. Ronny L. Jackson is a native of Levelland, Texas, and graduated from Texas A&M University in 1991 with a Bachelor of Science in Marine Biology. He then went on to attend medical school at the University of Texas Medical Branch, graduating in 1995 with his Doctor of Medicine. He began his active duty naval service in 1995 at the Portsmouth Naval Medical Center in Virginia, where he completed his internship in transitional medicine.

After completing his first year of residency training in 1996, he went on to become the honor graduate of the Navy’s Undersea Medical Officer Program in Groton, Connecticut. Uniquely qualified in submarine and hyperbaric medicine, his subsequent operational assignments included, instructor at the Naval Diving and Salvage Training Center in Panama City, Florida; det. officer in charge and diving medical officer at Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 8 in Sigonella, Italy; and diving safety officer at the Naval Safety Center in Norfolk.

In 2001, Jackson returned to Portsmouth Naval Medical Center to begin his residency in emergency medicine, finishing at the top of his class and receiving the honor graduate designation. Upon completing his residency in 2004, he was assigned as clinical faculty in the Emergency Medicine Residency Program at the Naval Hospital in Portsmouth, Virginia. In 2005 he joined the 2nd Marines, Combat Logistics Regiment 25, in Camp Lejeune, North Carolina. From there he deployed in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom as the emergency medicine physician in charge of resuscitative medicine for a forward deployed Surgical Shock Trauma Platoon in Taqaddum, Iraq.

* In 2006, while still in Iraq, Jackson was selected as a White House physician. Since arriving at the White House, he has directed the Executive Health Care for the President’s Cabinet and Senior Staff, served as physician supervisor for the Camp David Presidential Retreat, held the position of physician to the White House and led the White House Medical Unit as its director. He has served as White House physician during the past three administrations and was the appointed physician to the president for President Barack Obama. He currently serves as the appointed physician to the president for President Donald J. Trump.*

His awards include, the Defense Superior Service Medal, the Legion of Merit, the Navy/Marine Corps Commendation Medal (four awards), the Navy/Marine Corps Achievement Medal (three awards), as well as other individual, unit and campaign awards. He is also designated as a diving and undersea medical officer, naval parachutist, Fleet Marine Force Warfare qualified officer, and submarine warfare qualified medical officer.

Jackson is a board certified diplomate of the American Board of Emergency Medicine and is designated as a fellow of the American Academy of Emergency Medicine. He currently holds faculty clinical appointments with the Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences and the Harvard School of Medicine affiliated Beth Israel Deaconess Disaster Medicine Fellowship Program.


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

You idiots watch Fox News they tell you what to think and you look like a bunch of morons.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

So bitter, yet so entertaining.
You are in rare form, booty.
Let me get out of the way and watch you work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Lion you are just too stupid.  Maybe try to wean yourself off of Fox and Friends - they are lying to you.  And Obama didn't try to make this guy the head of the VA - try to thank a little for yourself man.
> This is from Ronny's BIO:
> * In 2006, while still in Iraq, Jackson was selected as a White House physician. *Since arriving at the White House, he has directed the Executive Health Care for the President’s Cabinet and Senior Staff, served as physician supervisor for the Camp David Presidential Retreat, held the position of physician to the White House and led the White House Medical Unit as its director. He has served as White House physician during the past three administrations and was the appointed physician to the president for President Barack Obama. He currently serves as the appointed physician to the president for President Donald J. Trump.


A basically ceremonial position with very little responsibilities, responsibilities he still had trouble keeping up with. From not being able to manage a staff of a dozen to overseeing thousands? Not for our troops, they deserve much, much better! Seems Trump thinks he doesn't need to vet anyone and that hasn't worked out so well. From Flynn to Jackson and everyone in-between . . . he didn't even realize Sessions has some ethics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> And I'm really looking forward to Ronnie J at the VA...


With the kind of extreme vetting and ringing endorsement the last President handed him, why not?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A basically ceremonial position with very little responsibilities, responsibilities he still had trouble keeping up with. From not being able to manage a staff of a dozen to overseeing thousands? Not for our troops, they deserve much, much better! Seems Trump thinks he doesn't need to vet anyone and that hasn't worked out so well. From Flynn to Jackson and everyone in-between . . . he didn't even realize Sessions has some ethics.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Was Ronny at that time being considered to run one of the largest government institutions, one in need of a strong proven administrator and one that our veterans depend on? I thought Trump wanted the best for or troops?


Is there someone you have in mind?
Ronny didnt make the cut.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So bitter, yet so entertaining.
> You are in rare form, booty.
> Let me get out of the way and watch you work.


Seems you are the bitter one, the one unaccepting of American ideals and norms. Take a clue from Nelson Mandela, after decades in prison he wasn't bitter like you are. After years the liberal boot has finally come off your throat and all you do is whine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there someone you have in mind?
> Ronny didnt make the cut.


Then quit whining.


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So bitter, yet so entertaining.
> You are in rare form, booty.
> Let me get out of the way and watch you work.


So bitter?  Not at all.  Owning you jackasses is rather enjoyable I appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> So bitter?  Not at all.  Owning you jackasses is rather enjoyable I appreciate it.  Thank you!


"Owning" these jackasses, ones that don't even consider things universally known outside of their little bubble, isn't saying much . . . but you appear to be coasting through it without much effort, so yeah, own it is.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> So bitter?  Not at all.  Owning you jackasses is rather enjoyable I appreciate it.  Thank you!


That post is memorable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> So bitter?  Not at all.  Owning you jackasses is rather enjoyable I appreciate it.  Thank you!


Just let us know when you start.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just let us know when you start.


That's the thing, you'll never know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Owning" these jackasses, ones that don't even consider things universally known outside of their little bubble, isn't saying much . . . but you appear to be coasting through it without much effort, so yeah, own it is.


What is universally known? HRC iz a crook and was a horrible candidate? Obama is quite the liar? Obama's FBI and DOJ are a bunch of partisan crooks and sore losers? Donald Trump iz your President?
Last but not least, booty is a little whining bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the thing, you'll never know.


OBVI


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is universally known? HRC iz a crook and was a horrible candidate? Obama is quite the liar? Obama's FBI and DOJ are a bunch of partisan crooks and sore losers? Donald Trump iz your President?
> Last but not least, booty is a little whining bitch.


Seems you and yours are just upset Booter is telling you the news . . . you sure don't like reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you and yours are just upset Booter is telling you the news . . . you sure don't like reality.


Why do you insist in not answering simple questions?
It won't hurt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> You idiots watch Fox News they tell you what to think and you look like a bunch of morons.


That’s funny that you people think we watch fox news.  I think you people are the Fox fans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you insist in not answering simple questions?
> It won't hurt.


You won't like the answers, they won't align with the narrative you've been told to believe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s funny that you people think we watch fox news.  I think you people are the Fox fans.


Like Cheney planting a story in a newspaper then quoting it, all your information is circular and intended to bolster the idea that America has been wrong all these years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Cheney planting a story in a newspaper then quoting it, all your information is circular and intended to bolster the idea that America has been wrong all these years.


About what?


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

*Federal prosecutors quickly cite Trump’s ‘Fox and Friends’ comments to help make their case on Cohen documents *
Federal prosecutors moved quickly to take legal advantage of new comments by President Trump, who said in a Fox News interview Thursday morning that his personal attorney Michael Cohen performs only a “a tiny, tiny little fraction” of the president’s legal work.

In a letter to the court filed less than three hours after Trump appeared on “Fox and Friends,” prosecutors argued those comments prove that relatively few documents seized during a search of Cohen’s home, office and hotel room earlier this month are likely to be confidential communications between Cohen and his client, Trump.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/federal-prosecutors-quickly-cite-trump’s-‘fox-and-friends’-comments-to-help-make-their-case-on-cohen-documents/ar-AAwnlYh?ocid=spartanntp&ffid=gz

I can't imagine why no one wants to be Trump's lawyer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You won't like the answers, they won't align with the narrative you've been told to believe.


Try me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Federal prosecutors quickly cite Trump’s ‘Fox and Friends’ comments to help make their case on Cohen documents *
> Federal prosecutors moved quickly to take legal advantage of new comments by President Trump, who said in a Fox News interview Thursday morning that his personal attorney Michael Cohen performs only a “a tiny, tiny little fraction” of the president’s legal work.
> 
> In a letter to the court filed less than three hours after Trump appeared on “Fox and Friends,” prosecutors argued those comments prove that relatively few documents seized during a search of Cohen’s home, office and hotel room earlier this month are likely to be confidential communications between Cohen and his client, Trump.
> ...


I can.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You won't like the answers, they won't align with the narrative you've been told to believe.


Joe is Anti-fragile.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> With the kind of extreme vetting and ringing endorsement the last President handed him, why not?


I know. I can't wait for Dr. Candyland to take the VA. I couple of Vet friends. They'll be thrilled with the "halloween bucket of oxy" at every door.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Donald Trump just made the world a little safer place to be.







*POMPEO CONFIRMED...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

*Pelosi Cracks: ‘I Discourage Any Discussion of Impeachment’*
by Ian Hanchett683


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Joe is Anti-fragile.


Oh, isn't that sweet . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Try me.


History has already informed us of your response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, isn't that sweet . . .


Is it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> History has already informed us of your response.


“Oh, isn’t that sweet.…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> History has already informed us of your response.


So this iz what the duck shit lion iz talking about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> So bitter?  Not at all.  Owning you jackasses is rather enjoyable I appreciate it.  Thank you!


You're owning and I'm whining.
Not quite the way it looks from my porch, but who cares?
MAGA, amigo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then quit whining.


I dont get it.
Is that your nominee?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Owning" these jackasses, ones that don't even consider things universally known outside of their little bubble, isn't saying much . . . but you appear to be coasting through it without much effort, so yeah, own it is.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Why do u take the 5th if you have done nothing wrong and have nothing to hide?





Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> What's Kanye think?





Lion Eyes said:


> Lets ask Lois Lerner, shall we?
> You remember Lois...she was with the IRS under Obama.


Oh dear me.  I must have gotten a little ahead of my ski tips with my original post.  I forgot the crucial quotation marks and citation reference.  Let me annotate the post properly, and I do apology to those First Retorters with the corrected quote, who were unintentionally misled. 

“Why do u take the 5th if you have done nothing wrong and have nothing to hide?”   —— Sean Spicer, official spokesman for President Trump


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh dear me.  I must have gotten a little ahead of my ski tips with my original post.  I forgot the crucial quotation marks and citation reference.  Let me annotate the post properly, and I do apology to those First Retorters with the corrected quote, who were unintentionally misled.
> 
> “Why do u take the 5th if you have done nothing wrong and have nothing to hide?”   —— Sean Spicer, official spokesman for President Trump


Nobody gives a shit about Sean Spicer.
What's Kanye think?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

“There are those people who are in your corner no matter what, you can’t do any wrong, even when you do wrong. And then there are those people that no matter what you do they’re going to dislike you and that’s not going to change.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody gives a shit about Sean Spicer.
> What's Kanye think?


"Oh look! We can put him in Omarosa's old spot standing next to Ben Carson! That makes two! Just don't bring him home for dinner."


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh look! We can put him in Omarosa's old spot standing next to Ben Carson! That makes two! Just don't bring him home for dinner."


*You're one Racist Fuck Face....*

*Be glad you wear that " Swastika " on the inside of your*
*" Iron worker " hardhat.....saves you from a daily ass whoopin....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

First time evah, assholes.
 


NORTH MEETS SOUTH!
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/AS_KOREAS_SUMMIT?SITE=TXMCA&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2018-04-26-20-51-35


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

"I give myself an A+"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Ainsley Iz smoking hot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ainsley Iz smoking hot.


 . . . and tries to play psychologist for the POTUS as she sees he needs help, "Maybe you should stop watching so much TV Mr. Trump."


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Fake news we missed during the campaign --

Saying, “New Mexico. Mexico. It’s all the same. The word Mexico is in the name of both places, isn’t it?,” Republican presidential contender Donald Trump doubled down on his controversial comments about Mexico during a campaign speech here, telling supporters that he would, “Build a fence around New Mexico and make them pay for it” if he becomes president.

“First thing I’d do — and mark my words on this one — I’d call (New Mexico Governor) Susana Martinez and say to her, ‘Listen, sweetie, cut the crap and quit sending the worst of your worst to all the other states, the rapists and murderers and drug dealers and all the other low-lifes you have there in Santa Fe.’ I mean, come on, the meth problem is so bad there they made a documentary about that Walter White character, cooking up drugs in an RV out in the desert,” he continued, adding, “And now there’s a new show out there glorifying his scumbag attorney. Well, the buck stops with me. Look it up. I’m very rich and I’m also a nice guy.”​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and tries to play psychologist for the POTUS as she sees he needs help, "Maybe you should stop watching so much TV Mr. Trump."


Iz that taking away her time in the diagnosis of you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz that taking away her time in the diagnosis of you?


Yeah, I would deflect, ignore and look the other way as well if my hero was Trump. Think of it this way, he's just another nutter like you that inherited a lot of money . . . he's still unhinged, crazy, babbles nonsense and believes non-sensical things, just like you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I would deflect, ignore and look the other way as well if my hero was Trump. Think of it this way, he's just another nutter like you that inherited a lot of money . . . he's still unhinged, crazy, babbles nonsense and believes non-sensical things, just like you!


Do you think he will get the nobel peace prize? If they gave it to the war monger, Obama, before he even had a chance to find out where the bathrooms were Trump should be a shoe in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think he will get the nobel peace prize? If they gave it to the war monger, Obama, before he even had a chance to find out where the bathrooms were Trump should be a shoe in.


No, no one with any self-respect actually likes Trump. One needs to respect someone before they actually like them. People use him, but that's about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no one with any self-respect actually likes Trump. One needs to respect someone before they actually like them. People use him, but that's about it.


So it iz a popularity contest?


----------



## Booter (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Trump was so unhinged that in the end FOX had to tell him they were out of time and ended the call.  Trump would likely still be babbling away.  Trump is the epitome of the alt-right and is a miserable failure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump was so unhinged that in the end FOX had to tell him they were out of time and ended the call.  Trump would likely still be babbling away.  Trump is the epitome of the alt-right and is a miserable failure.


Even his base is turning face.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> First time evah, assholes.
> View attachment 2467
> 
> 
> ...


The plumber says that is fake news, what gives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber says that is fake news, what gives?


You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber says that is fake news, what gives?


Has to be.
No way Trump could have orchestrated this.
Booty says he's a complete moron.
Who do you believe?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I would deflect, ignore and look the other way as well if my hero was Trump. Think of it this way, he's just another nutter like you that inherited a lot of money . . . he's still unhinged, crazy, babbles nonsense and believes non-sensical things, just like you!


JMDS , you have and continue to deflect, ignore and look the other way in a vain attempt to appear cognoscente & relevant...you are one happy idiot.


----------



## Booter (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think he will get the nobel peace prize?


Trump has gone out of his way as a candidate and as a president to depict his policies toward the Muslim world in the most hostile and imperialistic terms.  ISIS could not have dreamed up a more effective recruiter.  So, as things stand today trump has no chance.  And as I think you said earlier the Nobel peace prize is somewhat of a popularity contest - Trump is universally hated worldwide.  But look on the bright side - Trump not getting the prize will give you all one more thing to whine about which is essentially the purpose of the alt-rights existence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

HOLY SMOKES - House Intel Drops A Bomb On Mike Flynn - He Might Want To Reconsider That Guilty Plea...
Politics | Christian Datoc


'Did not detect...'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber says that is fake news, what gives?


Sunny Hostin Gives Trump Zero Credit For Peace Talks In Korea. Here's What She's Missing
Entertainment | Virginia Kruta
 Video

'This has very little to do with Trump'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump has gone out of his way as a candidate and as a president to depict his policies toward the Muslim world in the most hostile and imperialistic terms.  ISIS could not have dreamed up a more effective recruiter.  So, as things stand today trump has no chance.  And as I think you said earlier the Nobel peace prize is somewhat of a popularity contest - Trump is universally hated worldwide.  But look on the bright side - Trump not getting the prize will give you all one more thing to whine about which is essentially the purpose of the alt-rights existence.


I love reading your posts, booty.
Dont ever change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump has gone out of his way as a candidate and as a president to depict his policies toward the Muslim world in the most hostile and imperialistic terms.  ISIS could not have dreamed up a more effective recruiter.  So, as things stand today trump has no chance.  And as I think you said earlier the Nobel peace prize is somewhat of a popularity contest - Trump is universally hated worldwide.  But look on the bright side - Trump not getting the prize will give you all one more thing to whine about which is essentially the purpose of the alt-rights existence.


Good lord.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump has gone out of his way as a candidate and as a president to depict his policies toward the Muslim world in the most hostile and imperialistic terms.  ISIS could not have dreamed up a more effective recruiter.  So, as things stand today trump has no chance.  And as I think you said earlier the Nobel peace prize is somewhat of a popularity contest - Trump is universally hated worldwide.  But look on the bright side - Trump not getting the prize will give you all one more thing to whine about which is essentially the purpose of the alt-rights existence.


Wrong, I asked husker if it was a popularity contest, Obama did nothing for peace.
Your hate iz making you look like a little sore losing bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*House Intel Committee’s Russia report finds ‘shortcomings,’ ‘poor judgment,’ but no collusion*
2 hours





House Intelligence Committee Chairman Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) (left) and Rep. Peter King (R-N.Y.) head for a House Republican conference meeting on Feb. 6 at the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C. On Friday, the Committee released its report on Russian interference in the 2016 election. (Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)
42  Follow 

Mike Ciandella
The House Intelligence Committee published its report on Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election Friday. The report called out “shortcomings,” and “inappropriate or questionable behavior.”

The report also stated that Russian cyberattacks during the 2016 election cycle “starkly highlighted technical vulnerabilities in the U.S. digital infrastructure and bureaucratic shortcomings that were exploited by the Kremlin.”

Special: Get drug free pain relief now!
The report found “no evidence that the Trump campaign colluded, coordinated, or conspired with the Russian government,” but did find “poor judgment and ill-considered actions by the Trump and Clinton campaigns.”

As an example of this poor judgment, the report referred to the June 2016 meeting between “members of the Trump campaign and a Russian lawyer who falsely purported to have damaging information on the Clinton campaign.” Donald Trump Jr. was one of the members of the campaign present at that meeting.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sunny Hostin Gives Trump Zero Credit For Peace Talks In Korea. Here's What She's Missing
> Entertainment | Virginia Kruta
> Video
> 
> 'This has very little to do with Trump'


Of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong, I asked husker if it was a popularity contest, Obama did nothing for peace.
> Your hate iz making you look like a little sore losing bitch.


If it takes making Trump think you like him to try to convince him to do the right thing for America and the world at large, so be it . . . Trump so desperately needs affirmation (and where is Trump's wedding ring?)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it takes making Trump think you like him to try to convince him to do the right thing for America and the world at large, so be it . . . Trump so desperately needs affirmation (and where is Trump's wedding ring?)


Mirror image, genius.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it takes making Trump think you like him to try to convince him to do the right thing for America and the world at large, so be it . . . Trump so desperately needs affirmation (and where is Trump's wedding ring?)


Reaching.
Does your husband ever take hiz off?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mirror image, genius.


Because in Russia men wear their wedding ring on the right hand?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Reaching.
> Does your husband ever take hiz off?


Why do you persist on being so childish?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you persist on being so childish?


Fuckin moron.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you persist on being so childish?


Because I think it iz funny, cheer up, it's Friday.
Why do you always need to be the stick in the mud?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

I really don't know why, but I am pretty excited about this,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because in Russia men wear their wedding ring on the right hand?


Did you ask yourself why Macron's is on his right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because I think it iz funny, cheer up, it's Friday.
> Why do you always need to be the stick in the mud?


It would be more interesting if your humor level wasn't stuck in grade school taunts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuckin moron.....


I can actually hear him getting stupider.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be more interesting if your humor level wasn't stuck in grade school taunts.


Lighten up and enjoy all the winning.
Did you figure out what a mirror image is yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you ask yourself why Macron's is on his right?


Why would I?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lighten up and enjoy all the winning.
> Did you figure out what a mirror image is yet?


I'm getting bored by all your whining.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would I?


You're mess'n with me, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*AP ‘Fact Checker’ Humiliated After North Korea Announces Plans to Denuclearize*

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* Apr 22




Sleepy Eyes Chuck Todd of Fake News NBC just stated that we have given up so much in our negotiations with North Korea, and they have given up nothing. Wow, we haven’t given up anything & they have agreed to denuclearization (so great for World), site closure, & no more testing!

5:50 AM - 22 Apr 2018





Korea Summit Press Pool/Getty
by Aaron Klein27 Apr 20182,581

27 Apr, 2018 27 Apr, 2018
*TEL AVIV — In an article published by major U.S. newspapers, the Associated Press last Sunday claimed Donald Trump was inaccurate when he tweeted that day that North Korea had agreed to “denuclearization” ahead of a future summit between himself and Kim Jong Un.*
Today, Trump’s tweet was proven to be true when the North Korean leader and South Korean President Moon Jae-in both signed a joint statement that specifically agreed to “complete denuclearization.”


“The South and the North confirmed their joint goal of realizing a Korean Peninsula free of nuclear weapons through complete denuclearization,” reads the statement.

The statement was vague and did not offer specifics on “complete denuclearization”, but the declaration nonetheless represents the shifting of the tectonic plates on the Peninsula after nearly six decades of war.



And the specific phraseology proves Trump’s tweet below about “denuclearization” to be accurate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be more interesting if your humor level wasn't stuck in grade school taunts.


You elites are something else.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm getting bored by all your whining.


...and to think you walk among us.......you prove God has a sense of humor....


----------



## Booter (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really don't know why, but I am pretty excited about this,


Actually now would be great time for Trump to launch an isolated nuclear strike on North Korea - just kidding.  Truth is we have seen this song and dance from North Korea about a dozen times over the past 30 years.  We will see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Actually now would be great time for Trump to launch an isolated nuclear strike on North Korea - just kidding.  Truth is we have seen this song and dance from North Korea about a dozen times over the past 30 years.  We will see.


How many times has The North Korea dude been to south Korea?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*CNN Rewarded Obama Official With Contract After Leaking Dossier To Tapper, Report Says *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...and to think you walk among us.......you prove God has a sense of humor....


Deep insightful post Lion... lol


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You elites are something else.


He's an iron worker and the little rich kid is dismissing him as an elite?  Good grief...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many times has The North Korea dude been to south Korea?


Have no idea where you're going with that, but I will say my bullshit detector is going off with the Rocket Boy's sudden decision to abandon nukes.  Not sure what it is, but something feels off to me and I hope we don't get tricked.  You feel me, or you think Trump's got this Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have no idea where you're going with that, but I will say my bullshit detector is going off with the Rocket Boy's sudden decision to abandon nukes.  Not sure what it is, but something feels off to me and I hope we don't get tricked.  You feel me, or you think Trump's got this Joe?


I think Trump has pajama boy by the balls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*Who would have guessed?*


More Fake News From CNN: Secret Service Has No Record of Dr. Ronny Jackson Banging on a Door While Drunk


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Who would have guessed?*
> 
> 
> More Fake News From CNN: Secret Service Has No Record of Dr. Ronny Jackson Banging on a Door While Drunk


So why did he withdraw if these charges are all trumped up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*The Money Behind The Smear  *
*EXCLUSIVE: Cabal Of Wealthy Donors Financing $50 Million Trump-Russia Investigation *
Investigative Group | Chuck Ross


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So why did he withdraw if these charges are all trumped up?


I will get back to you on that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*South Korean official stuns CNN journalist when she says this about Trump*
23 mins





South Korean foreign minister Kang Kyung-wha told CNN's Christiane Amanpour that President Trump deserved much of the credit for the historic advances of peace on the Korean peninsula. (Image Source: YouTube screenshot composite)
29  Follow 
https://www.theblaze.com/author/carlosgarcia/
South Korean foreign minister Kang Kyung-wha appeared to stun CNN’s Christiane Amanpour when she offered that it was President Trump who deserved much of the credit for the surprising advance of the cause of peace in the Korean peninsula.

*Here’s what she said to Amanpour*

Special: Get drug free pain relief now!
“Are you surprised by how quickly this moment has arrived,” asked Amanpour.

“Let’s face it, just four months ago Kim Jong Un was talking about pressing nuclear buttons from his desk,” she continued, “and President Trump was responding in kind.”


“I feel like somebody stepped on the accelerator at the beginning of the year, and it’s been non-stop since then,” said the foreign minister.

“How do you account for it?” Amanpour asked.

“Clearly credit goes to President Trump. He’s been determined to come to grips with this from day one,” she explained.

“At the end, the message was that North Korea will not be accepted, never be accepted, as a nuclear power,” Kang added. “But if you change course, there’s a better future and that we are offering to work with you


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Fake news we missed during the campaign --
> 
> Saying, “New Mexico. Mexico. It’s all the same. The word Mexico is in the name of both places, isn’t it?,” Republican presidential contender Donald Trump doubled down on his controversial comments about Mexico during a campaign speech here, telling supporters that he would, “Build a fence around New Mexico and make them pay for it” if he becomes president.
> 
> “First thing I’d do — and mark my words on this one — I’d call (New Mexico Governor) Susana Martinez and say to her, ‘Listen, sweetie, cut the crap and quit sending the worst of your worst to all the other states, the rapists and murderers and drug dealers and all the other low-lifes you have there in Santa Fe.’ I mean, come on, the meth problem is so bad there they made a documentary about that Walter White character, cooking up drugs in an RV out in the desert,” he continued, adding, “And now there’s a new show out there glorifying his scumbag attorney. Well, the buck stops with me. Look it up. I’m very rich and I’m also a nice guy.”​



*The above post is an indicator that your Blood Pressure Medications are affecting the*
*synaptic processes in your rapidly deteriorating Grey matter....*


*Reality > Fantasy*


*Fantasy ≠ Reality*


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have no idea where you're going with that, but I will say my bullshit detector is going off with the Rocket Boy's sudden decision to abandon nukes.  Not sure what it is, but something feels off to me and I hope we don't get tricked.  You feel me, or you think Trump's got this Joe?




*Hope for the BEST !*

*Plan for the WORST !*

*Come on Mr Turd, you and Friedplants are now even on " Dazed and Cornfused "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Mattis: You’re darned right I ordered the Code Red on Russian mercenaries
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/27/mattis-youre-darned-right-ordered-code-red-russian-mercenaries/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi9opCD5NzaAhVM5YMKHYRSDVcQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3EaC1IU_5rMG7PTNIe8r20


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *South Korean official stuns CNN journalist when she says this about Trump*
> 23 mins
> 
> 
> ...


Is that crickets I hear?


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have no idea where you're going with that, but I will say my bullshit detector is going off with the Rocket Boy's sudden decision to abandon nukes.  Not sure what it is, but something feels off to me and I hope we don't get tricked.  You feel me, or you think Trump's got this Joe?


It had nothing to do with the nice gestures across the DMZ during the Winter Olympics, and nothing to do with the fact that the NK nuclear weapons test site was destroyed by a test that was a little too successful.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

Paul Ryan broke the First Amendment if he fired the House Chaplain because he didn't like the way the Chaplain said a prayer, but House Republicans voted down the possibility of finding out the facts.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

I find videos of t's speeches tough to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Is that crickets I hear?


The usual, party before country.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2482
> Mattis: You’re darned right I ordered the Code Red on Russian mercenaries
> 19 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/27/mattis-youre-darned-right-ordered-code-red-russian-mercenaries/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi9opCD5NzaAhVM5YMKHYRSDVcQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3EaC1IU_5rMG7PTNIe8r20


Can we have all persons ahead of General Mattis please resign, so this eloquent, brilliant, caring, seasoned leader assume the Office of President, and we can return our country’s federal government to when America was great, at least with respect to having an adult in charge, who doesn’t give a hoot about political party ideologies over what is best for all of the people of this great experiment of constitutional democratic rule?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Can we have all persons ahead of General Mattis please resign, so this eloquent, brilliant, caring, seasoned leader assume the Office of President, and we can return our country’s federal government to when America was great, at least with respect to having an adult in charge, who doesn’t give a hoot about political party ideologies over what is best for all of the people of this great experiment of constitutional democratic rule?


Should have been easy for Dumbmacrats to nominate such a person.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I find videos of t's speeches tough to watch.


Start reading more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Paul Ryan broke the First Amendment if he fired the House Chaplain because he didn't like the way the Chaplain said a prayer, but House Republicans voted down the possibility of finding out the facts.


Sucker


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should have been easy for Dumbmacrats to nominate such a person.


Actually, Mattis seems more like the intelligent, more than qualified, compassionate leader the Republican Party has historically selected, at least in 1952, ‘56, ‘76, ‘80, ‘84, ‘88, ‘92, ‘08, and ‘12, notwithstanding several unqualified and/or insane VP selections  that thankfully contributed in some measure to drag the ticket to a lose, or the boss lived out his term(s).


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Actually, Mattis seems more like the intelligent, more than qualified, compassionate leader the Republican Party has historically selected, at least in 1952, ‘56, ‘76, ‘80, ‘84, ‘88, ‘92, ‘08, and ‘12, notwithstanding several unqualified and/or insane VP selections  that thankfully contributed in some measure to drag the ticket to a lose, or the boss lived out his term(s).


'76?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> '76?


Ford was ok.  It’s all relative now.  Pardoning Nixon was the electability kiss of death, but I believe for its time, it was the right decision for the good of the country.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Ford was ok.  It’s all relative now.  Pardoning Nixon was the electability kiss of death, but I believe for its time, it was the right decision for the good of the country.


Bad precedent.  Now people believe that Presidents get a free ride no matter what they do.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Bad precedent.  Now people believe that Presidents get a free ride no matter what they do.


Pardons until Arpaio I think were all at the end of a President’s tenure, and I think went through the traditional DOJ vetting process, notwithstanding the few controversial bad eggs that slipped through by presidents of both parties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Bad precedent.  Now people believe that Presidents get a free ride no matter what they do.


Yes, just ask Clinton.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, just ask Clinton.


Ask him what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Supporters Chant 'Nobel!' for Donald Trump Success in North Korea
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/28/supporters-chant-nobel-nobel-nobel-donald-trump-success-north-korea/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjv2fuTmN7aAhUJ5oMKHeVAAcwQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3JtMu9DthKCyanzxwmqLV_&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Ask him what?


About Mr Rich.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> About Mr Rich.


I think I wrote “both parties”.  Let me check. 

Yes, “both parties”.  Check. 

You don’t read so well.  Like your forum namesake.  A federal court order.  He didn’t read it.  Then later didn’t read the terms of his pardon.  Reading is important.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think I wrote “both parties”.  Let me check.
> 
> Yes, “both parties”.  Check.
> 
> You don’t read so well.  Like your forum namesake.  A federal court order.  He didn’t read it.  Then later didn’t read the terms of his pardon.  Reading is important.


I think I was replying to E, let me check, yeah, E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Democrats' outrageous charges against former VA nominee begin to unravel
APRIL 28, 2018
Ronny Jackson never knew what hit him.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/democrats_outrageous_charges_against_va_nominee_begin_to_unravel.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 28, 2018)

Looks like 5nos has caught the husker bug.
Two shots of Booker 130 proof and a red pill oughta fix it.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think I was replying to E, let me check, yeah, E.


Then perhaps you mistakenly posted on an open forum, rather than a private message to him, or have had to grasp at that wisp of straw to attempt to construct your feeble retort. 

I did note however that although you singled out Marc Rich, one of several controversial pardons, you seemed to have left off Jimmy Hoffa, Cap Weinburger, George Steinbrenner, Scooter Libby, and your forum namesake hero.  Interesting. 

I’m writing “interesting” in my notes. 

Is there any objectivity to your way of thinking?  Any?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Then perhaps you mistakenly posted on an open forum, rather than a private message to him, or have had to grasp at that wisp of straw to attempt to construct your feeble retort.
> 
> I did note however that although you singled out Marc Rich, one of several controversial pardons, you seemed to have left off Jimmy Hoffa, Cap Weinburger, George Steinbrenner, Scooter Libby, and your forum namesake hero.  Interesting.
> 
> ...


Are you talking to me? I guess you are over your little bitch fit that lead you to put me on ignore.
My lucky day.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking to me? I guess you are over your little bitch fit that lead you to put me on ignore.
> My lucky day.


Obfuscation.  A common response when civil discourse is too taxing on one’s mental fitness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Obfuscation.  A common response when civil discourse is too taxing on one’s mental fitness.


Due to your fragile nature, I can no longer, in good conscience contribute to your declining metal state.
My post are too complicated for a simpleton to follow.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like 5nos has caught the husker bug.
> Two shots of Booker 130 proof and a red pill oughta fix it.


I take it the “bug” refers to posts.  A quick review of post totals has your usual gang of idiots at a collective count of over 40,000 posts since this latest iteration of the soccer/opinion forum rise from the ashes.  Your own contribution to that 40,000 plus is a combined 6,000 plus between Fandango and Sanders. 

Meanwhile, I see I’ve got quite a while before reaching even a single thousand. 

Looks like this “bug” has dozens of tiny racist xenophobic fingers tapping away at a rate far ahead of my paltry production rate.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Due to your fragile nature, I can no longer, in good conscience contribute to your declining metal state.
> My post are too complicated for a simpleton to follow.


“mental” state.  Not metal state.  When you’re insulting someone as mentally inferior to you, it’s often considered important not to misspell simple English words.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “mental” state.  Not metal state.  When you’re insulting someone as mentally inferior to you, it’s often considered important not to misspell simple English words.


I figured it would be easier for you to understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Actually, Mattis seems more like the intelligent, more than qualified, compassionate leader the Republican Party has historically selected, at least in 1952, ‘56, ‘76, ‘80, ‘84, ‘88, ‘92, ‘08, and ‘12, notwithstanding several unqualified and/or insane VP selections  that thankfully contributed in some measure to drag the ticket to a lose, or the boss lived out his term(s).


Ahhh yes, the retrospect analysis.  Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I figured it would be easier for you to understand.


Sure.  That’s it.

No reason to ever concede making even the slightest mistake.  Even if it’s a common typographical error combined with spell check that can auto correct by inserting unintended words.  The sign of a stable genius.  I’d cautiously grade you at an A+.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh yes, the retrospect analysis.  Lol!


Well.  History is generally considered looking retrospectively at events from the past.  At least if one elects to work from reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Well.  History is generally considered looking retrospectively at events from the past.  At least if one elects to work from reality.


Totally agree.  Democrats forced their own reality in 2016 devoid of any.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I take it the “bug” refers to posts.  A quick review of post totals has your usual gang of idiots at a collective count of over 40,000 posts since this latest iteration of the soccer/opinion forum rise from the ashes.  Your own contribution to that 40,000 plus is a combined 6,000 plus between Fandango and Sanders.
> 
> Meanwhile, I see I’ve got quite a while before reaching even a single thousand.
> 
> Looks like this “bug” has dozens of tiny racist xenophobic fingers tapping away at a rate far ahead of my paltry production rate.


Ah,...no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Sure.  That’s it.
> 
> No reason to ever concede making even the slightest mistake.  Even if it’s a common typographical error combined with spell check that can auto correct by inserting unintended words.  The sign of a stable genius.  I’d cautiously grade you at an A+.


I wonder what it says about someone points it out?


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Can we have all persons ahead of General Mattis please resign, so this eloquent, brilliant, caring, seasoned leader assume the Office of President, and we can return our country’s federal government to when America was great, at least with respect to having an adult in charge, who doesn’t give a hoot about political party ideologies over what is best for all of the people of this great experiment of constitutional democratic rule?


*What kind of " Soup " would you like delivered today Bob ?*

*Sorry....tears aren't included......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think I wrote “both parties”.  Let me check.
> 
> Yes, “both parties”.  Check.
> 
> You don’t read so well.  Like your forum namesake.  A federal court order.  He didn’t read it.  Then later didn’t read the terms of his pardon.  Reading is important.



*Here's a towel to wipe your " Tender " cheek....*

*There....There....wittle " Tester Belly " Bobby...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Totally agree.  Democrats forced their own reality in 2016 devoid of any.


Be careful, you will be on ignore before you you can say,
#5nosnowflake


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I take it the “bug” refers to posts.  A quick review of post totals has your usual gang of idiots at a collective count of over 40,000 posts since this latest iteration of the soccer/opinion forum rise from the ashes.  Your own contribution to that 40,000 plus is a combined 6,000 plus between Fandango and Sanders.
> 
> Meanwhile, I see I’ve got quite a while before reaching even a single thousand.
> 
> Looks like this “bug” has dozens of tiny racist xenophobic fingers tapping away at a rate far ahead of my paltry production rate.


You need to work on your efficiency.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be careful, you will be on ignore before you you can say,
> #5nosnowflake


tenacious bunch arenʻt they?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what it says about someone points it out?


Well.  That’s almost a sentence.  

It’s an interesting correlation between a writer’s heightened blood pressure and anger, and their greater propensity to misspell words and write incomprehensible sentences.

You do know you have just shy of five minutes to correct unintended errors, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Well.  That’s almost a sentence.
> 
> It’s an interesting correlation between a writer’s heightened blood pressure and anger, and their greater propensity to misspell words and write incomprehensible sentences.
> 
> You do know you have just shy of five minutes to correct unintended errors, right?


Hanaapa.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You need to work on your efficiency.


At 8,070 posts, second only to the racist zenophobe, efficiency is probably not the best word choice you could use for us under 4 (or even 5) figures in posting footprints.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> At 8,070 posts, second only to the racist zenophobe, efficiency is probably not the best word choice you could use for us under 4 (or even 5) figures in posting footprints.


WPP you and Du got me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Dr. Jackson got the Harry Reid treatment
APRIL 29, 2018
In 2012, it was Harry Reid destroying Mitt Romney with a lie. Today, it's Jon Tester likewise destroying Ronny Jackson.
Dr. Jackson got the Harry Reid treatment

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/dr_jackson_got_the_harry_reid_treatment.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> At 8,070 posts, second only to the racist zenophobe, efficiency is probably not the best word choice you could use for us under 4 (or even 5) figures in posting footprints.


Sometimes less is more.
While your posts, especially the early models, are legible, witty, and entertaining, you tend to ramble at times.
Its probably just me.

ps. isn't xenophobe spelled with an x?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2486


Seems the only time she smiles is when she is not with Donald.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the only time she smiles is when she is not with Donald.


Cheer up 'lil buckaroo.
Its only another 6 years 'n change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cheer up 'lil buckaroo.
> Its only another 6 years 'n change.


I'm smiling, she's not . . . for her sake I hope it's not much longer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm smiling, she's not . . . for her sake I hope it's not much longer.


Your deep concern for the first lady is heart warming.
I think she's gonna be just fine.

My concern is for you.
#MAGA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your deep concern for the first lady is heart warming.
> I think she's gonna be just fine.
> 
> My concern is for you.
> #MAGA


Ratʻs a carrier of hate.  A persistent pathogen for him.  Itʻs a good thing us vultures can digest it without succumbing to the ignore button.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


“Iʻll make you famous”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ratʻs a carrier of hate.  A persistent pathogen for him.  Itʻs a good thing us vultures can digest it without succumbing to the ignore button.


Well written and concise.
Love the imagery, Dr. Wordsmith.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ratʻs a carrier of hate.  A persistent pathogen for him.  Itʻs a good thing us vultures can digest it without succumbing to the ignore button.


This coming from the guy who says Trump pissing off Democrats is all he needs to do to be successful in your book is hilarious . . . project much?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the only time she smiles is when she is not with Donald.


Yawn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This coming from the guy who says Trump pissing off Democrats is all he needs to do to be successful in your book is hilarious . . . project much?


Donʻt blame others for your IPD Iʻole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well written and concise.
> Love the imagery, Dr. Wordsmith.



Here is the real wordsmith.  Jairaj has lived it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Donʻt blame others for your IPD Iʻole.


Nice try, yet another weak swing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, yet another weak swing.


At this point, thatʻs about all you people can handle without tenaciously retreating to the Safe Zone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Somethings never get old.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At this point, thatʻs about all you people can handle without tenaciously retreating to the Safe Zone.


Those people are never far from home base.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Somethings never get old.


Question is...which of the folks on the video are the pussys in here typing their dribble and whine & bitch about "changing America"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Question is...which of the folks on the video are the pussys in here typing their dribble and whine & bitch about "changing America"?


Take your pick.
Changing America Back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Just showed my daughter the video,she had a pretty good belly laugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

CNN Analyst Throws Pen On The Floor After Trump Rally
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/29/cnn-analyst-throws-pen-on-floor/&ved=0ahUKEwj-_enBhuDaAhUD4YMKHbu9BA0QqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2H5JORmkr35PoQXeDwO96U&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

*President Donald Trump attacked California Governor Jerry Brown in a speech Saturday in Macob County, Michigan, mocking him with the nickname “Moonbeam” and criticizing his state’s “sanctuary” policies.*
_
.@realDonaldTrump taunts California’s @JerryBrownGov in Michigan speech: “Moonbeam!” @CSPANhttps://t.co/IqBOr98RBW

— Joel B. Pollak (@joelpollak) April 29, 2018

Trump told the crowd that he is building the border wall, over Governor Brown’s objections:

Are you watching that mess that’s going on right now with the caravan coming up? Are you watching this? And our laws are so weak, they’re so pathetic — given to us by Democrats — they’re so pathetic, Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer —

(Boos)

And let me tell you, we’ve gotten Mexico to work with us on stopping a lot of what’s pouring in, but we have the worst laws anywhere in the world. We don’t have borders. We’re gonna build the wall, we’re getting it — we’ve already started, I don’t know if you’ve seen —

(Cheers)

You know, its’s funny, — so, San Diego, they’re being just overrun — great place, but they’re being overrun by people pouring [in]. So they’re begging us for a wall. So we have the money, it’s all funded in San Diego. And those people really want it. And I said, “Let’s not do it there. Let’s let them put pressure on Governor Jerry Brown.” Moonbeam! Moonbeam!

(Cheers)

So we started the wall, and it’s being built in San Diego — beautiful job, they’re doing a great job. And I said, you know, “We stop that wall, all the people in San Diego are gonna put a lot of pressure.” And I said, “Well, let’s see about that.” So I said, “How much would it cost to stop the wall?” “Sir, it’ll cost seven million in extras.” I can’t pay the extras. I hate extras.

(Laughter)

So we’re building the wall. But San Diego, San Diego wants the wall, it’s going up, and honestly, seriously, they would have put a lot of pressure in California. If you look at what’s going on with sanctuary cities now — all over California, especially —

(Boos)

California, the home of sanctuary cities, the home of sanctuary cities — but do you see what’s going on? Where areas, big areas — they don’t want sanctuary cities. They want to be safe. They don’t want ’em.

The “Moonbeam” nickname dates to Governor Brown’s first term in office, in the 1970s.

Critics dispute the idea that Trump is building his wall, noting that Congress has yet to appropriate new funding for the project, and that the structure being built at the moment is merely more of the same “bollard fence” that exists in other areas of the border.

For the second year in a row, Trump had skipped the White House Correspondents Dinner to deliver a speech to his supporters._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Booter said:


> Actually now would be great time for Trump to launch an isolated nuclear strike on North Korea - just kidding.  Truth is we have seen this song and dance from North Korea about a dozen times over the past 30 years.  We will see.


You are one dumb little bitch.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation goes on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

It is nice to see the true colors of you libs before the midterms,
END THE DINNER?
https://www.axios.com/media-trump-white-house-correspondents-dinner-sanders-michelle-wolf-bf8f7d07-6bef-4152-9510-1eac2010b165.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Judge: You have to bake that cake, but not serve a beer to someone in a MAGA hat*
Jazz Shaw Apr 29, 2018 12:31 PM





And he’s probably right


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Trump: White House Correspondent Dinner 'Total Disaster And Embarrassment'
Politics | Saagar Enjeti


'FAKE NEWS is alive and well'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Drain the swamp,

*REVEALED: McConnell’s In-Laws Bought 10 Massive Ships from the Chinese Govt. Since Wife Became Transportation Secretary*

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-KY) in-laws have ordered 10 massive cargo ships from the Chinese government since the senator’s wife Elaine Chao became Secretary of Transportation. The deep financial ties between the Chao family’s shipping business Foremost Group and the Chinese regime were first revealed in the #1 New York Times bestseller “Secret Empires.”


----------



## Booter (Apr 30, 2018)

Drain the swamp,

*After Becoming President, Trump Has Sold Millions in Real Estate In Secret Deals*

Even after taking office, President Donald Trump has sold more than $35 million worth of real estate last year to secretive buyers.

Trump sold 41 luxury condo units in Las Vegas last year to people who used limited liability companies (LLCs), which allow them to hide their identities, a _USA Today _report found. The president can withdraw profits from these sales at any time using a trust that names him as the sole beneficiary but is managed by sons Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump.

Before Trump signed the GOP tax bill into law in December 2017, a last-minute tax break was added for real estate investors who use LLCs, partnerships and S corporations to make deals.

The number of buyers using LLCs to purchase property from Trump climbed even before the tax break was announced last year. A mere 4 percent of buyers used the secretive shell companies in the two years before Trump became the Republican nominee. A year later, the number dramatically increased to nearly 70 percent, according to _USA Today_.

http://www.newsweek.com/trump-real-estate-secret-buyers-777276


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Judge: You have to bake that cake, but not serve a beer to someone in a MAGA hat*
> Jazz Shaw Apr 29, 2018 12:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Could you imagine if the court said no you must give the drunk loud guy with the red cap another drink anytime he asks because of his politics?  Good grief...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Drain the swamp,
> 
> *REVEALED: McConnell’s In-Laws Bought 10 Massive Ships from the Chinese Govt. Since Wife Became Transportation Secretary*
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-KY) in-laws have ordered 10 massive cargo ships from the Chinese government since the senator’s wife Elaine Chao became Secretary of Transportation. The deep financial ties between the Chao family’s shipping business Foremost Group and the Chinese regime were first revealed in the #1 New York Times bestseller “Secret Empires.”


I was wondering whether it was going to be you or nono who brought up Mitch's wife Chinese ancestry first?  Have to admit I was guessing it would be nono...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> Drain the swamp,
> 
> *After Becoming President, Trump Has Sold Millions in Real Estate In Secret Deals*
> 
> ...


I think the real question if even if Trump were to be caught stealing, would it even matter?  I don't think Joe, Ricky, Lion would really care.  Certainly don't think it would change their votes.  Or the votes of the any of Trumps true believers. 

Trump said it best- he could shoot someone on 5th ave and he base would still love him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was wondering whether it was going to be you or nono who brought up Mitch's wife Chinese ancestry first?  Have to admit I was guessing it would be nono...


My wife and kid are chinks, so now what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think the real question if even if Trump were to be caught stealing, would it even matter?  I don't think Joe, Ricky, Lion would really care.  Certainly don't think it would change their votes.  Or the votes of the any of Trumps true believers.
> 
> Trump said it best- he could shoot someone on 5th ave and he base would still love him.


It depends, if he is stealing votes, then that's ok, as long as HRC isn't president.
I sound like a democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Could you imagine if the court said no you must give the drunk loud guy with the red cap another drink anytime he asks because of his politics?  Good grief...


What if he was a gay, loud, drunk trump dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Where iz Obama?





BIBI DROPS BOMBSHELL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Netanyahu Reveals Secret Iran Warhead Project...** 
*
*Docs 'conclusively prove' nukes sought...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Israel ready to bomb if necessary...** 
*
*Iranian recruitment base in Syria hit, causes earthquake...** 
*
*26 Dead...** 
*
_*Massive fireballs...*_


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What if he was a gay, loud, drunk trump dude.


Last time I was in Texas the bars were full of 'em.  If a loudmouthed dem came in and was about to get strung up, I'd support the bartender telling him he had to leave the bar's property.  

Having spent some time in a bar and having known a few drunks... this just seems like common sense to me.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Israel ready to bomb if necessary...**
> *
> *Iranian recruitment base in Syria hit, causes earthquake...**
> *
> ...


So if Isreal goes and blows up Russia's air-defense systems in Syria, and things heat up between Putin and Bebe... whose side do you think Trump would choose?  The Russians or the Israelis'...?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 30, 2018)

Marco, Marco, Marco... you used your out-loud voice...

http://www.businessinsider.com/marco-rubio-trump-gop-tax-law-hasnt-helped-2018-4


----------



## Friesland (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What if he was a gay, loud, drunk trump dude.


Milo?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My wife and kid are chinks, so now what?


I don't know if I follow?  Are you saying being married to an asian doesn't give you license to say prejudice things. 
Not sure I agree.  I'd say, being married to a minority and saying racist things about their culture kinda makes your relationship seem kinda weird?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know if I follow?  Are you saying being married to an asian doesn't give you license to say prejudice things.
> Not sure I agree.  I'd say, being married to a minority and saying racist things about their culture kinda makes your relationship seem kinda weird?


Why? They know what they are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why? They know what they are.


. . . and you once claimed you are a black, African-American.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 30, 2018)

Need I type it?...Hypocrisy at its finest...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwikgcDj2OLaAhWKq1QKHWLABgcQFghwMA4&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2018/04/28/joy-reid-apologizes-for-anti-lgbt-posts-says-she-cant-prove-her-blog-was-hacked/&usg=AOvVaw3banragI-FbwZ3VLzAQzm_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you once claimed you are a black, African-American.


I identify as black, aren't we all from Africa? mr scientist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

PEACE PRIZE DONALD? 
South Korean leader says Trump should get the Nobel...
_President suggests meeting at border..._


----------



## Booter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Drain the swamp,
> 
> *REVEALED: McConnell’s In-Laws Bought 10 Massive Ships from the Chinese Govt. Since Wife Became Transportation Secretary*
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-KY) in-laws have ordered 10 massive cargo ships from the Chinese government since the senator’s wife Elaine Chao became Secretary of Transportation. The deep financial ties between the Chao family’s shipping business Foremost Group and the Chinese regime were first revealed in the #1 New York Times bestseller “Secret Empires.”


Related?
*Woman Who Paid Trump $16 Million Cash for Apartment Has Ties to Chinese Military Intelligence

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2017/03/15/angela_chen_trump_park_avenue_buyer_has_chinese_intelligence_ties.html*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Need I type it?...Hypocrisy at its finest...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwikgcDj2OLaAhWKq1QKHWLABgcQFghwMA4&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2018/04/28/joy-reid-apologizes-for-anti-lgbt-posts-says-she-cant-prove-her-blog-was-hacked/&usg=AOvVaw3banragI-FbwZ3VLzAQzm_


Shockingly nothing on CNN or MSNBC...imagine if it was a conservative who wrote that hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Shockingly nothing on CNN or MSNBC...imagine if it was a conservative who wrote that hate.


I wonder why the ladies in here aren't talking?


----------



## Friesland (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey, guys, if we don't hear from Racist Joe soon somebody better go stake out a freeway off-ramp and try to raise some bail.

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/04/30/takedown-violent-racist-prison-gangs-results-57-arrests-drug-trafficking-kidnapping-charges


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My wife and kid are chinks, so now what?


*They're Wonderful Human beings......*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, guys, if we don't hear from Racist Joe soon somebody better go stake out a freeway off-ramp and try to raise some bail.
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/04/30/takedown-violent-racist-prison-gangs-results-57-arrests-drug-trafficking-kidnapping-charges


Crickets.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, guys, if we don't hear from Racist Joe soon somebody better go stake out a freeway off-ramp and try to raise some bail.
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/04/30/takedown-violent-racist-prison-gangs-results-57-arrests-drug-trafficking-kidnapping-charges



*With each filthy post you reaffirm your status as *
*the " Disgusting Shit Slinging " maggot......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, guys, if we don't hear from Racist Joe soon somebody better go stake out a freeway off-ramp and try to raise some bail.
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/04/30/takedown-violent-racist-prison-gangs-results-57-arrests-drug-trafficking-kidnapping-charges


I'm good, I have a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Results Matter: Three Recent, Enormous Trump Accomplishments Must Not Be Overlooked


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Entertainment
*This. Is. AMAZING! Kanye shares multiple texts from people (Thomas Sowell!) teaching him Republican history*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

White House Correspondents' Dinner a huge win for Trump
APRIL 30, 2018
President Trump has driven his media enemies mad, and they are in the process of destroying themselves.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/white_house_correspondents_dinner_a_huge_win_for_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Trump: 'Disgraceful' leak of Mueller Russia probe questions - AP News - Breaking News
11 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/05/01/report-mueller-team-gives-trump-lawyers-a-list-of-questions-n2476244?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiujufiu-TaAhXm3YMKHXPkDF8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0SBXDioG6vofZytAU6Fij6&ampcf=1

Trump: 'Disgraceful' leak of Mueller Russia probe questions
AP News | May 01, 2018

_ 





WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump said Tuesday it's "disgraceful" that a list of questions that the special counsel investigating Russian election interference wants to ask him was "leaked" to the news media.


The New York Times late Monday published the nearly four dozen questions given to Trump's attorneys, covering Trump's motivations for firing FBI Director James Comey last May and contacts between Trump campaign officials and Russians.

"It is so disgraceful that the questions concerning the Russian Witch Hunt were 'leaked' to the media," Trump tweeted Tuesday. "No questions on Collusion. Oh, I see...you have a made up, phony crime, Collusion, that never existed, and an investigation begun with illegally leaked classified information. Nice!"

In a second tweet, Trump said: "It would seem very hard to obstruct justice for a crime that never happened."

Trump repeatedly has called the investigation by special counsel Robert Mueller a "witch hunt" and insists there was no collusion between his campaign and Russia. Trump has also accused Comey of leaking classified information. Mueller was appointed to oversee the investigation by the deputy attorney general after Trump fired Comey in May 2017.

Although Mueller's team has indicated to Trump's lawyers that he's not considered a target, investigators remain interested in whether the president's actions constitute obstruction of justice and want to interview him about several episodes in office.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

. . . and Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and Mueller investigation continues.


Keeps you people from going Super Nova times 10.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Politics
*Mueller's former assistant says grammatical errors prove leaked questions came from Trump*

*“I think these are notes taken by the recipients of a conversation with Mueller’s office where he outlined broad topics and these guys wrote down questions that they thought these topics may raise,” Zeldin said on CNN's "New Day."

“Because of the way these questions are written ... lawyers wouldn’t write questions this way, in my estimation. Some of the grammar is not even proper," he continued. "So, I don’t see this as a list of written questions that Mueller’s office gave to the president. I think these are more notes that the White House has taken and then they have expanded upon the conversation to write out these as questions.”
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *Mueller's former assistant says grammatical errors prove leaked questions came from Trump*
> 
> *“I think these are notes taken by the recipients of a conversation with Mueller’s office where he outlined broad topics and these guys wrote down questions that they thought these topics may raise,” Zeldin said on CNN's "New Day."*
> ...


You sure about this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

*Kanye and Thomas Sowell, too funny.*

*Kanye West Tweets Thomas Sowell Quotes*






Dario Cantatore/Invision/AP
by John Nolte1 May 20181,691

1 May, 2018 1 May, 2018

*Music superstar Kanye West received some Thomas Sowell quotes via a direct message from someone and then published them on his Twitter feed.*
Though currently retired, or at least semi-retired, Sowell is well-known conservative intellectual, an eloquent and informed writer and academic on culture, economics, race, and the welfare state. Sowell also happens to be a black man
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/05/01/kanye-tweets-thomas-sowell-quotes/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Donald Trump’s Park Ave. Doctor Says Bodyguard “Raided” Office, Took POTUS Files
 Lisa de Moraes,Deadline 58 minutes ago 
Trump’s longtime personal bodyguard, a lawyer for the Trump Organization, and a third man showed up at the office of Trump’s New York doctor without notice on February 3, 2017, and took all of POTUS’s medical records, NBC News reports.

Dr. Harold Bornstein, who briefly became a media darling when he declared candidate Trump’s health to be “astonishingly excellent,” described the “raid” he said took place two days after New York Times published an article in which he said he had prescribed a drug to promote hair growth to Trump for years.

Bornstein told NBC News he felt “raped, frightened and sad” when Keith Shiller, and a second “large man” turned up at his office on February 3, 2017 and spent about half a hour pulling all of Trump’s medical records; Schiller, who had been Trump’s body buard, was then director of Oval Office operations at the White House.

Bornstein told NBC News he was not given a HIPPA release form signed by Trump to authorize removal of the medical records. NBC reports a source familiar with the matter insisted Bornstein was given a letter from then-White House doctor Ronny Jackson.

Bornstein says Trump cut him after he told the New York Times Trump takes Propecia, a drug to treat enlarged prostates that sometimes is prescribed to stimulate hair growth in men, as well as medications for rosacea and cholesterol.

“I couldn’t believe anybody was making a big deal out of a drug to grow his hair that seemed to be so important,” Bornstein told NBC News of the “raid” on his office. “And it certainly was not a breach of medical trust to tell somebody they take Propecia to grow their hair. What’s the matter with that?” Bornstein wondered.

Reading reports that Ronny Jackson is out as White House doctor “is like a celebration for me,” Bornstein, who had been Trump’s personal doctor for more than three decades, told NBC News.

During the election, Trump’s campaign made public a letter Bornstein wrote in 2015, declaring the reality-TV star would be the healthiest president in U.S. history.

Asked about that in 2018, Bornstein told NBC News, “I like that sentence, to be quite honest with you, and all the rest of them are either sick or dead.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Kanye and Thomas Sowell, too funny.*
> 
> *Kanye West Tweets Thomas Sowell Quotes*
> 
> ...


I might have misunderstood Kanye in the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I might have misunderstood Kanye in the past.


Just goes to show you, there iz hope for almost everyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Ya Think?

Comey: I think I’d still be FBI director if Hillary Clinton won
https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2018/05/comey-think-id-still-fbi-director-hillary-clinton-won/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I might have misunderstood Kanye in the past.


No, he did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

"The DOJ won't be extorted."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The DOJ won't be extorted."


No, they are the extorter not the extorted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump’s Park Ave. Doctor Says Bodyguard “Raided” Office, Took POTUS Files
> Lisa de Moraes,Deadline 58 minutes ago
> Trump’s longtime personal bodyguard, a lawyer for the Trump Organization, and a third man showed up at the office of Trump’s New York doctor without notice on February 3, 2017, and took all of POTUS’s medical records, NBC News reports.
> 
> ...


WASHINGTON (AP) — The White House says President Donald Trump's former bodyguard did nothing out of the ordinary when he took possession of the president's medical records in what Trump's former doctor says felt like a "raid."

Harold Bornstein, Trump's longtime personal doctor, told NBC that Keith Schiller and two others showed up at his office in February 2017 in an episode that left him feeling "frightened" and "sad."

White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders defended the move: "As is standard operating procedure for a new president, the White House Medical Unit took possession of the president's medical records."

She disputed that it had the feel of a raid.

The incident took place two days after Bornstein divulged that he had prescribed Trump Propecia, a drug to combat hair loss in men.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, they are the extorter not the extorted.


Being a dumbass is your personal choice by now. If wish to continue to be ignorant by choice, that is your personal decision.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Obstructing an investigation is obstruction of justice . . . obstructing an investigation of a crime you say you didn't commit is pure, unadulterated stupidity.


----------



## espola (May 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I might have misunderstood Kanye in the past.


Did you understand when he said slavery was "a choice"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

“George Bush doesn't care about black people”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being a dumbass is your personal choice by now. If wish to continue to be ignorant by choice, that is your personal decision.


Now what are you talking about?
The DOJ are and were a bunch of political partisan criminal hacks, hired by the biggest crook in our country's history.
BHO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obstructing an investigation is obstruction of justice . . . obstructing an investigation of a crime you say you didn't commit is pure, unadulterated stupidity.


Hillary must have been even worse, along with her supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now what are you talking about?
> The DOJ are and were a bunch of political partisan criminal hacks, hired by the biggest crook in our country's history.
> BHO


I talked to an FBI dude the other day and he said the FBI needs to get back to law enforcement, what do you think that means, union boy?


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *Mueller's former assistant says grammatical errors prove leaked questions came from Trump*
> 
> *“I think these are notes taken by the recipients of a conversation with Mueller’s office where he outlined broad topics and these guys wrote down questions that they thought these topics may raise,” Zeldin said on CNN's "New Day."*
> ...





*Bwhaaaaaaaaa.........Michael Zeldin....are you kidding. The Lying two faced hypocrite who*
*went to bat for Obama ( Tony Rezko ) with an article saying Obama wasn't a slumlord.....*
*What's even better about this crap is Hillary is the one who called Obama the Slumlord..*
*His commentaries/opinions are absolutely worthless, he sells himself to CNN on his past*
*association with Thugs/Liars/Criminals hidden behind a " Law " degree....*
*The leaks are from the Special Counsel, no one else....The 49 retarded questions are a distraction.*
*Uranium One is going to be his ( Muleheads ) BIGGEST Achilles Heel and he knows it !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

The two top officials in charge of security and toxic-waste cleanups at the Environmental Protection Agency have abruptly left their jobs, days after EPA administrator Scott Pruitt told lawmakers his subordinates were to blame for ethics problems that have imperiled his political future and prompted more than a dozen federal investigations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation continues . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

https://www.factcheck.org/person/donald-trump/


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.factcheck.org/person/donald-trump/



*I know it's REALLY difficult for a low intellect Rodent to read, but try reading the questions that *
*the Main Stream Media imply relate to " Collusion "....*

*The Paul Manafort question is a literal Shit Pie....once you respond...then you have " Collusion".*

*The Roger Stone question doesn't even warrant a response.....hopefully YOU the forum rodent*
*can see that.*


----------



## espola (May 1, 2018)

Really now, who didn't figure this out right away --

When Dr. Harold Bornstein described in hyperbolic prose then-candidate Donald Trump's health in 2015, the language he used was eerily similar to the style preferred by his patient.
It turns out the patient himself wrote it, according to Bornstein.
"He dictated that whole letter. I didn't write that letter," Bornstein told CNN on Tuesday. "I just made it up as I went along."​
Do you suppose Dr. Jackson did the same thing?


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Really now, who didn't figure this out right away --
> 
> When Dr. Harold Bornstein described in hyperbolic prose then-candidate Donald Trump's health in 2015, the language he used was eerily similar to the style preferred by his patient.
> It turns out the patient himself wrote it, according to Bornstein.
> ...



*Load of Crap.........He talked shit, got his Office raided, now the records are gone.*

*This is TMZ gutter crap from the Democrats....*

*Now here's some REAL News !*

*The Democrats want their 16.5 Million back from Hillary Rodham Clinton...*
*No results.....Give Back The CASH !!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you understand when he said slavery was "a choice"?


Did you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being a dumbass is your personal choice by now. If wish to continue to be ignorant by choice, that is your personal decision.


Those who can do? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obstructing an investigation is obstruction of justice . . . obstructing an investigation of a crime you say you didn't commit is pure, unadulterated stupidity.


Nothing like a raid to overcome obstruction right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Comey: I Don’t Think You Can Say I’m ‘Attacking’ POTUS in a ‘Partisan’ Manner*
399 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

The left's current biggest nightmare of all time,


*Kanye's Big Breakthrough*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left's current biggest nightmare of all time,
> 
> 
> *Kanye's Big Breakthrough*


Sucker . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Donald J. Trump
✔
@realDonaldTrump
Mar 3, 2018
3 Chief of Staffs in less than 3 years of being President: Part of the reason why @BarackObama can't manage to pass his agenda.


Kung Fu Colton
@ColtonTV
 Damn do these tweets age well. 5th communication director just resigned and over a third of your original administration isn't even there. Only the best people!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Every speech, statement or written declaration t puts out should be required to have a "Warning Label"/disclaimer attached explaining that what you are about to hear or read doesn't necessarily represent the Presidents true feelings, nor will it represent the official opinion of The White House, the American government or people thereof. That the speech will in fact contain some mis-statements, mis-interpretations of reality and the speech is simply for entertainment purposes and should in no way taken seriously nor quoted later in an attempt to decipher actual policy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he did.


”Those who can do”?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald J. Trump
> ✔
> @realDonaldTrump
> Mar 3, 2018
> ...


Sucka.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every speech, statement or written declaration t puts out should be required to have a "Warning Label"/disclaimer attached explaining that what you are about to hear or read doesn't necessarily represent the Presidents true feelings, nor will it represent the official opinion of The White House, the American government or people thereof. That the speech will in fact contain some mis-statements, mis-interpretations of reality and the speech is simply for entertainment purposes and should in no way taken seriously nor quoted later in an attempt to decipher actual policy.


Itʻs always entertaining.  You people are the best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Gee, I wonder if the Mueller investigation will be over before Ty Cobb is retired?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, I wonder if the Mueller investigation will be over before Ty Cobb is retired?


what would the left do then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> what would the left do then?


You mean America?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean America?


No you coward!...typing your mindless dribble in here. Imagine your world without Mueller & 'The Investigation'. What will be your next cause? Impeachment?...yep.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Attorney Ty Cobb has left President Donald Trump’s legal team, according to The New York Times, and has been replace with lawyer Emmet Flood. 

Flood, a longtime Washington D.C. attorney, represented former President Bill Clinton during his impeachment in 1999.


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker . . .



*Racist !*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean America?


*The Left is NOT a representation of American Values.*

*The Left is a Racist, Vile, Criminal, Thug organization that*
*will need religious intervention to become even viable.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*It's time for you libs to finally admit you are glad Obama is gone,

NKorea reportedly releasing US prisoners...*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *It's time for you libs to finally admit you are glad Obama is gone,
> 
> NKorea reportedly releasing US prisoners...*


*The Libs were/are so focused on the exterior characteristics of their candidates that they*
*managed to screw the pooch, distract themselves and screw the poor pooch again....*

*Maybe if they had just been a little more aware they would have realized Obama was *
*a disaster just as the retched Vagina would have been had she made it into the Oval*
*Office......*

*I want to believe Kanye is referencing the Time frame from just after the Kennedy *
*assassination up until the ousting of Obama.....as the so-called " willing "  Democratic *
*enslavement era.....*

*If someone from one of the Gangs called out to " Put him in his place " harms/kills him*
*the Blood will be on the Democratic Party for NOT coming out and decrying what was*
*said by those thugs that definitely act as " enforcers " of the Democratic mantra/cult....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Talk about a tough pill,
*
Republicans Formally Nominate Trump for Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Libs were/are so focused on the exterior characteristics of their candidates that they*
> *managed to screw the pooch, distract themselves and screw the poor pooch again....*
> 
> *Maybe if they had just been a little more aware they would have realized Obama was *
> ...


Libs are deathly afraid of black people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

GOOD LUCK GETTING RID OF TRUMP IF HE GETS THIS DONE!

*Hmm: North Korea already dismantling its nuke-testing facility?*
Ed Morrissey May 02, 2018 6:01 PM





Pompeo: “A bad deal is not an option.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Friesland (May 2, 2018)

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy... hehehe...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Rudy, Rudy, Rudy... hehehe...


. . . just spit the hook . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Rudy, Rudy, Rudy... hehehe...


Are you a fag?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . just spit the hook . . .


I know you are.


----------



## Friesland (May 2, 2018)

Hey. Guys. Hear me out. I hope I'm wrong but I am starting to think that our President might not always tell the truth, may not be a faithful husband and might not be in the best health... Na, of course he is. Silly me! never mind!!


----------



## Friesland (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a fag?


You looking?


----------



## Friesland (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a fag?


Hey, do you remember Dennis Hastert?
Do you know what structured payments are?
If you could count to 10,000, what is the import of that number to banks?
Asking for a President...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey. Guys. Hear me out. I hope I'm wrong but I am starting to think that our President might not always tell the truth, may not be a faithful husband and might not be in the best health... Na, of course he is. Silly me! never mind!!


Sounds like other Presidents before him...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

. . . the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You looking?


No, but you aren't my type anyway.


----------



## Friesland (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, but you aren't my type anyway.


Yeah, I never hang out in alleys give nickle BJs and shooting smack, so you're probably right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

*Trump’s average job approval reaches highest level in a year*
Allahpundit May 02, 2018 10:41 PM





So much winning.


----------



## Friesland (May 3, 2018)

Hey, do you think paying off a pornstar with family money to cover -up an affair violates your standard pre-nup?

Asking for a Balkans Einstein...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

The HORROR! George Takei feels trapped in the ‘Upside Down’ after this Nobel Peace Prize news

Posted at 5:26 pm on May 2, 2018 by Doug P.







President Trump is being officially nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize:
Verified account @*FoxNews* 21h21 hours ago




Moments ago, Rep. Diane Black released her and several other members of Congress's nomination of President Donald J. Trump to the Nobel committee for the Nobel Peace Prize.pic.twitter.com/edlwU7TAlS












10:13 AM - 2 May 2018


                 
809 replies   3,335 retweets   8,709 likes




New conversation

 *Anonymous Imperator*‏ @*whistler2306* 9h9 hours ago


Replying to @*FoxNews*
The Nobel Prize is worthless, Hussein has one. #*POTUS* will reject the prize.

1 reply   0 retweets



That bit of news put former Star Trek actor and anti-Trump Resistance member in a state of “Stranger Things” confusion:



The Resistance’s hope that the Dems’ Russia collusion narrative would result in impeachment and removal isn’t coming to fruition, and now this? Oh the horror!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, I never hang out in alleys give nickle BJs and shooting smack, so you're probably right.


Yes, you give nickel BJs for free.
FAG.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump’s average job approval reaches highest level in a year*
> Allahpundit May 02, 2018 10:41 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Disapproval rate still well over 50%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Disapproval rate still well over 50%.


Not so good at math, are you union boy.
TRUMP APPROVAL 50%...


----------



## espola (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not so good at math, are you union boy.
> TRUMP APPROVAL 50%...


Sucker.


----------



## Booter (May 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like other Presidents before him...


Well said Comrade Lion Eyes,  Your love of Trump has once again been noted.  Vladimir and Dmitry are very proud of you.

*Whataboutism* (also known as *whataboutery*) is a variant of the _tu quoque_ logical fallacy that attempts to discredit an opponent's position by charging them with hypocrisy without directly refuting or disproving their argument,[1][2][3] which is particularly associated with Soviet and Russian propaganda.[4][5][6] When criticisms were leveled at the Soviet Union during the Cold War, the Soviet response would be "What about..." followed by an event in the Western world.

The term "whataboutery" has been used in Britain and Ireland since the period of the Troubles (conflict) in Northern Ireland.[10][11][12] Lexicographers date the first appearance of the variant _whataboutism_ to the 1990s[1][10] or 1970s,[13] while other historians state that during the Cold War Western officials referred to the Soviet propaganda strategy by that term.[7][14] The tactic saw a resurgence in post-Soviet Russia, relating to human rights violations committed by, and criticisms of, the Russian government.[7][15][16] The technique received new attention during Russia's 2014 annexation of Crimea and military intervention in Ukraine.[17][18] Usage of the tactic extended to Russian President Vladimir Putin and his spokesman, Dmitry Peskov.[19][20][21]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The HORROR! George Takei feels trapped in the ‘Upside Down’ after this Nobel Peace Prize news
> 
> Posted at 5:26 pm on May 2, 2018 by Doug P.
> 
> ...


After Obama receiving one those before he did anything, and now this before Trump has actually accomplished anything, kinda takes the shine off the award wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> After Obama receiving one those before he did anything, and now this before Trump has actually accomplished anything, kinda takes the shine off the award wouldn't you say?


I would tend to agree, the Kenyan took the shine off of the shining city upon the hill fo sho. Do you realize Trump has done more for world peace in 17 months than Obama did in 8 years?
Now it's time for the reckoning.
Didn't you hear the news about North Korea?


----------



## espola (May 3, 2018)

It looks like Rudy is having a great time lining up buses to throw t under.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like Rudy is having a great time lining up buses to throw t under.


I guess t should have nominated America's Mayor for the AG spot. Or is it a legal ploy to throw some cards on the table somehow out of Mueller's reach?

I still think the National Enquirer story dissing Cohen is also a ploy and Cohen was in on it. Like with Russia and North Korea, words don't mean much when it comes to this president.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess t should have nominated America's Mayor for the AG spot. Or is it a legal ploy to throw some cards on the table somehow out of Mueller's reach?


Setting up an appeal based on incompetent representation?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Setting up an appeal based on incompetent representation?


The clown car defense.


----------



## Booter (May 3, 2018)

Rudy has a lot on his plate.
*Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani and his THIRD wife Judith are divorcing after 15 years*

* Judith, 63, filed a contested divorce proceeding in Manhattan Supreme Court this week, indicating she is planning to fight over their assets*
*This was the third marriage for both Rudy and Judith, who each have adult children from former marriages*
*The former New York City Mayor said: 'It is with great sadness I can confirm that Judith and I are divorcing'*
*He did not give a specific reason behind the divorce, apart from to say that both sides take blame*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5579187/Former-New-York-City-Mayor-Rudy-Giuliani-wife-Judith-divorcing-15-years.html#ixzz5ESWPRHpq


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Rudy has a lot on his plate.
> *Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani and his THIRD wife Judith are divorcing after 15 years*
> 
> * Judith, 63, filed a contested divorce proceeding in Manhattan Supreme Court this week, indicating she is planning to fight over their assets*
> ...


Yeah those NYC millionaires sure know how the rest of us live and care deeply about our situations . . . I'm sure when they get together their main topic is, "How can we help out the common man, the working stiffs?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Rudy has a lot on his plate.
> *Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani and his THIRD wife Judith are divorcing after 15 years*
> 
> * Judith, 63, filed a contested divorce proceeding in Manhattan Supreme Court this week, indicating she is planning to fight over their assets*
> ...


Bitch is running wild.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Only in obamas America,

Feds tapped Michael Cohen's phones... 
_Call with White House intercepted..._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

*Trump voters think he’s lying about Stormy Daniels. And no, they don’t really care.*

“I’m not in the man’s pants. I don’t know what he did when he pulled them down,” Monty Chandler, a disabled veteran from Church Point, La., says of Daniel’s claims. “The only evidence is her, the hush money. We’re human. We all sin. And he tried to cover it up.”

He’s equally dismissive of the Russia-related allegations, echoing Trump’s descriptor of the investigation as a “witch hunt.”

Trump enjoys an approval of 90% among Chandler and others on the panel, made up of respondents to a USA TODAY/Suffolk University Poll in December 2016. That’s yet to waver through six check-ins — a stability that, if reflected in supporters nationwide, suggests a political security for a president remaking the GOP in his own image.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

With this in mind, Trump’s poll numbers look much more daunting for him and the GOP. He continues to get about 80 percent of the GOP vote (27 percent of the electorate). But that amounts to a meager 21.6 percent of the electorate as a whole. By playing to his narrow base, pushing highly unpopular measures (the latest being deporting more than 200,000 El Salvadorans who are legally here), demonstrating abject contempt for our democratic system and pushing through a highly unpopular tax bill, Trump is turning off the vast majority of voters. Those Republicans who now cling ever closer to Trump are only compounding their electoral problems.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/01/08/evidence-trump-is-shrinking-the-gop/?utm_term=.78b2d1433578


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

What a cunt,

Health

Media

Send a Tip
Education





   President Donald Trump gives the National Teacher of the Year trophy to Mandy Manning during a ceremony in the East Room at the White House May 2, 2018 in Washington, D.C. Manning is a math and English teacher at Newcomer Center at Joel E. Ferris High School in Spokane, Washington, and works with refugee and immigrant students. (Photo by Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images) ∧ 
*What The Teacher Of The Year Wore To Meet Trump Proves Exactly Who The Real Tolerant One Is*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a cunt,
> 
> Health
> 
> ...


Trump would first have to be told he is against those things to have any clue, he doesn't read and pays no attention to anyone but himself . . . you are a fool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only in obamas America,
> 
> Feds tapped Michael Cohen's phones...
> _Call with White House intercepted..._


Are you against those under criminal investigation having their activities monitored? It's been done that way since day one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump would first have to be told he is against those things to have any clue, he doesn't read and pays no attention to anyone but himself . . . you are a fool.


Why do you insist on bashing HRC so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you against those under criminal investigation having their activities monitored? It's been done that way since day one.


I guess when and why are  the important questions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess when and why are  the important questions.


No, for you political affiliation is what matters, you have underscored that point since you started in here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess t should have nominated America's Mayor for the AG spot. Or is it a legal ploy to throw some cards on the table somehow out of Mueller's reach?
> 
> I still think the National Enquirer story dissing Cohen is also a ploy and Cohen was in on it. Like with Russia and North Korea, words don't mean much when it comes to this president.








*Giuliani says 3 Americans held by North Korea to be released Thursday *

By Will Ripley and Joshua Berlinger, CNN
1 hr ago
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...ased-thursday/ar-AAwFn0D?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Friesland (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you give nickel BJs for free.
> FAG.


Wow, no one has tried to "burn" me with that one since middle school. Try it bold font with exclamation points. That will really hurt. Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
Now I'm hurt and sad from your mean words, racist latent stern-jo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, for you political affiliation is what matters, you have underscored that point since you started in here.


Pot calling kettle black.....dipstick.


----------



## Friesland (May 3, 2018)

Guys!! I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that Mikey Cohen and Paulie Manafort might have done things that were illegal! And that OUR PRESIDENT might have known!!


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Guys!! I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that Mikey Cohen and Paulie Manafort might have done things that were illegal! And that OUR PRESIDENT might have known!!


That’s the best information I had at the time.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Libs are deathly afraid of black people.


*When you've Lied and Deceived to a WHOLE group of humans the *
*fear of GOD will be put in them when the TRUTH is exposed !!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

Who were the Clinton/Obama/Podesta “rats” that first used this disgusting pejorative term “funneling” as to the actions of our dear leader and his honest “best people” legal counsel?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Guys!! I'm getting the sneaking suspicion that Mikey Cohen and Paulie Manafort might have done things that were illegal! And that OUR PRESIDENT might have known!!


*I'm getting the feeling you are still in the closet intellectually.........*
*Your Daily doses of Andrea Mitchell, Rachel Madcow, Lawrence O'Donnell,*
*Jake Tapper and all the other Looney Toons is really making it hard for*
*you to progress mentally and distinguished the TRUTH from their Vomit....*
*But alas there might be hope for you yet, I see you didn't include RACISM*
*or HOMOPHOBIA in the above post.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

And if anyone thinks it was a right wing nut “journalist”with impeccable credentials and a life long federal prosecutor of organized crime in NYC that might, just might be a tad, say “senile”.  Shame on you!


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And if anyone thinks it was a right wing nut “journalist”with impeccable credentials and a life long federal prosecutor of organized crime in NYC that might, just might be a tad, say “senile”.  Shame on you!


*Hoping for " senility " to happen upon Rudy at this time is *
*about as likely as the LAPD giving up all of their guns.....*
*He's got Roddy and Robert by the short hairs and they know it !*
*They can only cover up so much of the Uranium One scandal*
*that they were deeply involved in.....they're caught now and when*
*the TRUTH is exposed completely and the heat is turned up on*
*the bucket that's when the Rats start eating their way thru the*
*" Belly " of the Democratic Party....You'll see the Blood and*
*hear the Screams !!!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hoping for " senility " to happen upon Rudy at this time is *
> *about as likely as the LAPD giving up all of their guns.....*
> *He's got Roddy and Robert by the short hairs and they know it !*
> *They can only cover up so much of the Uranium One scandal*
> ...


Many people are saying ... it was Hannity that first used the word “funnel” followed immediately by Goodman (“Giuliani”) as to how trump laundered the hush money from one of his personal accounts to his fixer, and then to the porn actress he had sex with while his third wife was caring for his new born child.

I’m not saying it.  But many people are.


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hoping for " senility " to happen upon Rudy at this time is *
> *about as likely as the LAPD giving up all of their guns.....*
> *He's got Roddy and Robert by the short hairs and they know it !*
> *They can only cover up so much of the Uranium One scandal*
> ...


I do agree the truth is about to get exposed...

As to the rest, how old is Rudy?  I'm not saying he's going senile so much as if he doesn't pull it together a big hook is going to enter from stage left and pull off the Fox News Studio Stage.  Like in one of those old Vaudeville acts- he'll be talking to Hannity one minute and then he'll just be gone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do agree the truth is about to get exposed...
> 
> As to the rest, how old is Rudy?  I'm not saying he's going senile so much as if he doesn't pull it together a big hook is going to enter from stage left and pull off the Fox News Studio Stage.  Like in one of those old Vaudeville acts- he'll be talking to Hannity one minute and then he'll just be gone.


You people are so analytical.  Any predictions?


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do agree the truth is about to get exposed...
> 
> As to the rest, how old is Rudy?  I'm not saying he's going senile so much as if he doesn't pull it together a big hook is going to enter from stage left and pull off the Fox News Studio Stage.  Like in one of those old Vaudeville acts- he'll be talking to Hannity one minute and then he'll just be gone.


Goodman* turns 74 this month.  Many people, believe me, many, are saying his senility was first observable in the national stage in his unhinged RNC convention speech during the campaign.  Not me.  I’m not saying it.  But many people, the best people really, are saying it. 

*formerly known as “Giuliani”.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Guys!! I'm getting the *sneaking suspicion* that Mikey Cohen and Paulie Manafort *might have* done things that were illegal! And that OUR PRESIDENT *might have known!!*


Power words!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, for you political affiliation is what matters, you have underscored that point since you started in here.


Irony Alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you against those under criminal investigation having their activities monitored? It's been done that way since day one.


You good with that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump would first have to be told he is against those things to have any clue, he doesn't read and pays no attention to anyone but himself . . . you are a fool.


Your hate runs deeper every day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With this in mind, Trump’s poll numbers look much more daunting for him and the GOP. He continues to get about 80 percent of the GOP vote (27 percent of the electorate). But that amounts to a meager 21.6 percent of the electorate as a whole. By playing to his narrow base, pushing highly unpopular measures (the latest being deporting more than 200,000 El Salvadorans who are legally here), demonstrating abject contempt for our democratic system and pushing through a highly unpopular tax bill, Trump is turning off the vast majority of voters. Those Republicans who now cling ever closer to Trump are only compounding their electoral problems.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/01/08/evidence-trump-is-shrinking-the-gop/?utm_term=.78b2d1433578


Ahhhh yes the numbers people.  LMAO!


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are so analytical.  Any predictions?


I said Goodman turns 74 this month.  That’s if he lives through the month.  But there’s a prediction from us people.


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

Well I'm sure the nutters will be happy to hear, that it looks like Cohen opened the company he used to payoff Stormy in California.  Meaning if there was a crime committed, the state itself would be able to charge Cohen in state court.  And if convicted in state court, Trump wouldn't be able to pardon him. 

My two cents: Cohen is going to sing like a canary. 



> *Michael Avenatti Presents Colbert With New Evidence in Stormy Daniels-Trump Case*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/michael-avenatti-presents-colbert-with-new-evidence-in-stormy-daniels-trump-case?ref=home
> 
> Stormy Daniels’ lawyer Michael Avenatti made his first appearance on _The Late Show with Stephen Colbert_ Wednesday night. Unfortunately, it was after Rudy Giuliani admitted to Sean Hannity that President Trump reimbursed his lawyer Michael Cohen for his infamous $130,000 hush payment to Daniels.
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Many people are saying ... it was Hannity that first used the word “funnel” followed immediately by Goodman (“Giuliani”) as to how trump laundered the hush money from one of his personal accounts to his fixer, and then to the porn actress he had sex with while his third wife was caring for his new born child.
> 
> I’m not saying it.  But many people are.



*Just out of curiosity....*

*How do you know he had sex with Stephanie Clifford ?*
*There's a very good possibility the whole thing was just made up around a picture......*
*Micheal Avenatti's " CD in a Locker " got thrown out a few weeks ago....*
*So where is the definitive proof that supports all these claims by Stephanie's*
*( New ) Lover/Lawyer......*

*I think Rahm Emanuel and David Axelrod are behind the shit throwing*
*and sent their little " Stern " jawed Ambulance chaser out to do their *
*dirty work like they did in Chicago with Jerri Ryan's Husband and *
*Herman Cain who would have been an EXCELLENT President !!!!*

*They knew that about Herman Cain and destroyed him before he*
*became viable, he would have been the African American Donald Trump !*
*But neither the Rhino's or Democrats would have it, because he*
*would have completely destroyed the " Enslavement " narrative used*
*by Rhino's and Democrats to keep that group of humans in " Their "*
*clutches.....*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm sure the nutters will be happy to hear, that it looks like Cohen opened the company he used to payoff Stormy in California.  Meaning if there was a crime committed, the state itself would be able to charge Cohen in state court.  And if convicted in state court, Trump wouldn't be able to pardon him.
> 
> My two cents: Cohen is going to sing like a canary.


*My two Dollars: You don't know shit and Micheal Avenatti is pushing more crap*
*uphill.....if he had half of what he's claimed the Court date would already be set.*
*He's a tool being used by the Deep State/Democrats to carry this narrative to the *
*mid terms and TRY to block the public from the TRUTH that is about to be exposed*
*here shortly. The TRUTH that will destroy the Democrats/Rhino's and Deep State.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm sure the nutters will be happy to hear, that it looks like Cohen opened the company he used to payoff Stormy in California.  Meaning if there was a crime committed, the state itself would be able to charge Cohen in state court.  And if convicted in state court, Trump wouldn't be able to pardon him.
> 
> My two cents: Cohen is going to sing like a canary.


Cuppa collusion anyone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just out of curiosity....*
> 
> *How do you know he had sex with Stephanie Clifford ?*
> *There's a very good possibility the whole thing was just made up around a picture......*
> ...


Then came the Rise of Kanye.


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm sure the nutters will be happy to hear, that it looks like Cohen opened the company he used to payoff Stormy in California.  Meaning if there was a crime committed, the state itself would be able to charge Cohen in state court.  And if convicted in state court, Trump wouldn't be able to pardon him.
> 
> My two cents: Cohen is going to sing like a canary.


I think it’s that Mickey used a California bank’s SF office to a Los Angeles attorney from which to funnel the laundering of the hush money on behalf of the president of the United States (the don) to the pornographic actress with whom the president had extramarital intercourse in the first few months after the president’s third wife had given birth to his last (presently known) child between several other children by his two ex wives that he previously cheated on before marrying his third wife, with whom he cheated yet again.  The SF to LA money transfer may bring state criminal charges into play. 

The good news is he’s got a new lawyer providing excellent legal advice, and fantastic public outreach to best position him for a fantastic result.  Plus, the lawyer has both extensive experience in defending clients in criminal matters, and has an equally stellar marital record of infidelities and ex wives.


----------



## Friesland (May 3, 2018)

hey Iz, you seen Leilani? Everything below the 132 turn off is evacuated. Friend wrote there are fountains going off. I was hiking on the flow just last summer. Yikes! Lots of little earthquakes. Pele is not pleased with something...

I also have the sneaking suspicion that our President is not being truthful AND the former mayor of New York City is also not being accurate. Oh my!


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I think it’s that Mickey used a California bank’s SF office to a Los Angeles attorney from which to funnel the laundering of the hush money on behalf of the president of the United States (the don) to the pornographic actress with whom the president had extramarital intercourse in the first few months after the president’s third wife had given birth to his last (presently known) child between several other children by his two ex wives that he previously cheated on before marrying his third wife, with whom he cheated yet again.  The SF to LA money transfer may bring state criminal charges into play.
> 
> The good news is he’s got a new lawyer providing excellent legal advice, and fantastic public outreach to best position him for a fantastic result.  Plus, the lawyer has both extensive experience in defending clients in criminal matters, and has an equally stellar marital record of infidelities and ex wives.


What if Cohen said he couldn't get a fair trial in California?  On account of how hostile the state is to Trump.  I mean the lackey of a president (who has been sticking it to California) falls into a Californian courtroom.   You know Cohen has to be wondering how fair jurors will be if it ends up in a trial.

No wonder Trump hired Clinton's old impeachment lawyer this week.  Finding out it was California, that was going to flip Cohen must chap his ass.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What if Cohen said he couldn't get a fair trial in California?  On account of how hostile the state is to Trump.  I mean the lackey of a president (who has been sticking it to California) falls into a Californian courtroom.   You know Cohen has to be wondering how fair jurors will be if it ends up in a trial.
> 
> No wonder Trump hired Clinton's old impeachment lawyer this week.  Finding out it was California, that was going to flip Cohen must chap his ass.


It doesn't have to go to trial to be a legal hammer to use against Cohen.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It doesn't have to go to trial to be a legal hammer to use against Cohen.


Why not just use the guillotine?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then came the Rise of Kanye.


He's all yours bud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*MAGA: Record exports cut trade deficit to $49B – Lowest Level in 6 Months*
by AP380


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not just use the guillotine?


It's not necessary to kill him - just get him to admit the truth.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MAGA: Record exports cut trade deficit to $49B – Lowest Level in 6 Months*
> by AP380


Breitbart again?

Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Looks like Obama has been more productive since his departure,


APRIL UNEMPLOYMENT 3.9%
TRUMP APPROVAL 51%


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Obama has been more productive since his departure,
> 
> 
> APRIL UNEMPLOYMENT 3.9%
> TRUMP APPROVAL 51%


Drudge quoting Rasmussen?  Double sucker.

One of these things is not like the others --

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/president_trump_job_approval-6179.html


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

The administration position is changing so rapidly so that one day's story is the almost the opposite of the day before, so one of you t-butt-nuzzlers will have to start posting daily briefings so we know what the official t-mafia position is on various issues, like the Stormy payoff, Russian collusion, tariffs, developments in the Koreas, etc.  Just sign in after getting your daily tweet or Fox News message.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The administration position is changing so rapidly so that one day's story is the almost the opposite of the day before, so one of you t-butt-nuzzlers will have to start posting daily briefings so we know what the official t-mafia position is on various issues, like the Stormy payoff, Russian collusion, tariffs, developments in the Koreas, etc.  Just sign in after getting your daily tweet or Fox News message.


How else can they keep up with the ongrowning investigation?
Dummy.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How else can they keep up with the ongrowning investigation?
> Dummy.


"ongrowning"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*L.A. Antifa Group Hangs Trump in Effigy, Calls for 'Revolutionary Violence' Against 'the Capitalist State'





By Debra Heine May 3, 2018
chat 592 comments 





L.A. Antifa Group Hangs Trump in Effigy, Calls for 'Revolutionary Violence' Against 'the Capitalist State'
on the group's blog.










*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> "ongrowning"?


Isn't it?
Pretty good, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Judge questions Mueller's powers in Manafort case... 
Accuses team of 'lying,' targeting president... 
_Only interested in 'prosecution or impeachment'..._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Obama=MAGA
USA TO BECOME WORLD'S TOP OIL EXPORTER...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Trump: Give Rudy a break — “he’ll get his facts straight” eventually*
Ed Morrissey May 04, 2018 12:41 PM
Top Pick





Also: “I would love to speak” with Mueller’s witch-hunting investigators.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

I think Devin's given name was Kevin, but when he got to age 12 and still couldn't pronounce it correctly his parents took pity on him and changed it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I think Devin's given name was Kevin, but when he got to age 12 and still couldn't pronounce it correctly his parents took pity on him and changed it.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks for the info.


It also seems apparent that he has been hiding for years his inability to read text beyond the 4th-grade level.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/04/politics/devin-nunes-electronic-communication/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It also seems apparent that he has been hiding for years his inability to read text beyond the 4th-grade level.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/04/politics/devin-nunes-electronic-communication/index.html


Years, you are living proof of the claim crazy people have no sense of time.
Wise up. Dummy.
People in grass huts shouldn't throw matches.
*Obama Stuttering Mess After Teleprompter Freezes - YouTube*
▶ 1:08





Similar
Jun 2, 2016 - Uploaded by Mark Dice


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Years, you are living proof of the claim crazy people have no sense of time.
> Wise up. Dummy.
> People in grass huts shouldn't throw matches.
> *Obama Stuttering Mess After Teleprompter Freezes - YouTube*
> ...


But what about Bob?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> But what about Bob?


I don't know bob, but I don't remember you talking shit about the Kenyan either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It also seems apparent that he has been hiding for years his inability to read text beyond the 4th-grade level.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/04/politics/devin-nunes-electronic-communication/index.html


Fake news.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2018)

*A federal judge on Friday harshly rebuked Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s team during a hearing for ex-Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort – suggesting they lied about the scope of the investigation, are seeking “unfettered power” and are more interested in bringing down the president.*

"You don't really care about Mr. Manafort,” U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III told Mueller’s team. “You really care about what information Mr. Manafort can give you to lead you to Mr. Trump and an impeachment, or whatever."

Further, Ellis demanded to see the unredacted “scope memo,” a document outlining the scope of the special counsel’s Russia probe that congressional Republicans have also sought.

The hearing, where Manafort’s team fought to dismiss an 18-count indictment on tax and bank fraud-related charges, took a confrontational turn as it was revealed that at least some of the information in the investigation derived from an earlier Justice Department probe – in the U.S. attorney’s office for the Eastern District of Virginia.

Manafort’s attorneys argue the special counsel does not have the power to indict him on the charges they have brought – and seemed to find a sympathetic ear with Ellis.

The Reagan-appointed judge asked Mueller’s team where they got the authority to indict Manafort on alleged crimes dating as far back as 2005.

The special counsel argues that Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein granted them broad authority in his May 2, 2017 letter appointing Mueller to this investigation. But after the revelation that the team is using information from the earlier DOJ probe, Ellis said that information did not “arise” out of the special counsel probe – and therefore may not be within the scope of that investigation.

“We don’t want anyone with unfettered power,” he said.

Mueller’s team says its authorities are laid out in documents including the August 2017 scope memo – and that some powers are actually secret because they involve ongoing investigations and national security matters that cannot be publicly disclosed.

Ellis seemed amused and not persuaded.

He summed up the argument of the Special Counsel’s Office as, "We said this was what [the] investigation was about, but we are not bound by it and we were lying."

He referenced the common exclamation from NFL announcers, saying: "C'mon man!"

Trump himself drew attention to the judge’s comments later Friday afternoon, during an NRA convention in Texas.

“It’s a witch hunt,” he said. “I love fighting these battles.”

The judge also gave the government two weeks to hand over the unredacted “scope memo” or provide an explanation why not -- after prosecutors were reluctant to do so, claiming it has material that doesn’t pertain to Manafort.

“I’ll be the judge of that,” Ellis said.

House Republicans have also sought the full document, though the Justice Department previously released a redacted version, which includes information related to Manafort but not much else.

The charges in federal court in Virginia were on top of another round of charges in October. Manafort has pleaded not guilty to both rounds. The charges filed earlier this year include conspiring against the United States, conspiring to launder money, failing to register as an agent of a foreign principal and providing false statements.

Earlier this year, Ellis suggested that Manafort could face life in prison, and “poses a substantial flight risk” because of his “financial means and international connections to flee and remain at large.”

_
Fox News’ Brooke Singman and Judson Berger contributed to this report.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/05/04/federal-judge-accuses-muellers-team-lying-trying-to-target-trump-cmon-man.html_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's all yours bud.


He has a new hero.  Thomas Sowell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He has a new hero.  Thomas Sowell.


One of my heroes too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He has a new hero.  Thomas Sowell.


If you *listen* to Mr Sowell, there is no way you can disagree with him.
He reminds me of me.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> hey Iz, you seen Leilani? Everything below the 132 turn off is evacuated. Friend wrote there are fountains going off. I was hiking on the flow just last summer. Yikes! Lots of little earthquakes. Pele is not pleased with something...
> 
> I also have the sneaking suspicion that our President is not being truthful AND the former mayor of New York City is also not being accurate. Oh my!



*A human post.....*

*A human response......*

*On the Hilo side near Volcano National park....looks like a lava tube ruptured.*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

*Two thing happened today of significance:*

*1. The Judge gave Mulehead and his assistants two weeks to produce *
*the original memos/documents that Rosenstein used to initiate the SC.*
*Two weeks that's it !*
*2. The " Doctor " for Vice President Pence resigned today....Dr Jennifer Pena.*
*She is in deep Shit.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Can you even fathom what would happen if the Black and Hispanic voters finally woke up and broke the chains that bind them to the democrats?
*Black, Hispanic unemployment rates hit record lows...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Two thing happened today of significance:*
> 
> *1. The Judge gave Mulehead and his assistants two weeks to produce *
> *the original memos/documents that Rosenstein used to initiate the SC.*
> ...


What did she do?


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Two thing happened today of significance:*
> 
> *1. The Judge gave Mulehead and his assistants two weeks to produce *
> *the original memos/documents that Rosenstein used to initiate the SC.*
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> What did she do?


Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> It also seems apparent that he has been hiding for years his inability to read text beyond the 4th-grade level.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/04/politics/devin-nunes-electronic-communication/index.html



*Man .....you are one small minded lemming for the Democrats....*

*Gowdy is a former Prosecutor who understands the Law....*
*Nunes is an Ag Major who is not aware of all the Legal nuances.....*
*Seems to me you have the guy who understands it read it and brief.*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did she do?


*She initiated the FALSE rumors about Dr Ron Jackson.....*
*She is STILL active duty.....wait til that shit hits the fan !*

*Sen Testor of Montana is next, watch for a resignation like Al Franken !*
*What he did was BEYOND Filthy !!!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump’s Park Ave. Doctor Says Bodyguard “Raided” Office, Took POTUS Files
> Lisa de Moraes,Deadline 58 minutes ago
> Trump’s longtime personal bodyguard, a lawyer for the Trump Organization, and a third man showed up at the office of Trump’s New York doctor without notice on February 3, 2017, and took all of POTUS’s medical records, NBC News reports.
> 
> ...


"Goddamn it, get in there and get those files.  Blow the safe and get them.  The way I want this handled is ... just to break in.  Break in and take it out!  You understand?  ... You are to break into the place, rifle the files, and bring them out ... Just go in and take it!  Go in around eight or nine o'clock.  And clean it up."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *She initiated the FALSE rumors about Dr Ron Jackson.....*
> *She is STILL active duty.....wait til that shit hits the fan !*



*BITCH!*


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know bob, but I don't remember you talking shit about the Kenyan either.


Meaning what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

This could be the straw that broke the camel toe jockey's back,





KERRY SHADOW DIPLOMACY EXPOSED
SECRET HUDDLES WITH IRAN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Meaning what?


Meaning you are a one way hater.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Meaning you are a one way hater.


You're right.  I hate all traitors.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Lou Ferrigno and Dr. Oz?

*Lack of scientific validity*
_Popular Science _and _The New Yorker_ have published critical articles on Oz for giving "non-scientific" advice. These criticisms include questioning if he is "doing more harm than good" and pointing out his "irresponsible and dangerous" treatment of eating disorders.

The James Randi Educational Foundation has awarded Oz with their Pigasus Award, an award intended "to expose parapsychological, paranormal or psychic frauds that Randi has noted over the previous year." The award consists of a silver flying pig and refers to claiming something so doubtful that it will only happen "when pigs fly". Oz has been given this award on three separate occasions, more than any other recipient:


In 2009 for the promotion of energy therapies such as Reiki.
In 2010 for support of faith healing and psychic communication with the dead, among other controversial practices. Oz became the first person to receive a Pigasus Award two years in a row.
In 2012, Oz won "The Pigasus Award for Refusal to Face Reality" for his continued promotion of "quack medical practices, paranormal belief, and pseudoscience".
Oz has also been supportive of homeopathy.

As well, Oz's image and quotes have been used in many weight loss product scams. While he himself has not been found to be involved in these scams, he has made statements that were exploited by scammers.

Oz has stated that he is a proponent of alternative medicine and that he makes great efforts to inform viewers that he neither sells nor endorses any supplements.

A study published in the British Medical Journal on the effectiveness of Oz's medical advice found that only 46 percent of his recommendations had any scientific backing or rationale. The study showed that 39 percent had no supporting scientific evidence, while the remaining 15 percentage points went directly against scientific evidence.

In April 2015, a group of ten physicians from across the United States, including Henry Miller, a fellow in scientific philosophy and public policy at Stanford University's Hoover Institute, sent a letter to Columbia University calling Oz's faculty position unacceptable. They accused Oz of "an egregious lack of integrity by promoting quack treatments and cures in the interest of personal financial gain".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehmet_Oz​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He has a new hero.  Thomas Sowell.


I believe it's the other way around . . . and you can have them both, neither is relevant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Meaning what?


Meaning he doesn't get the reference . . . cult members aren't allowed that kind of access.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> You're right.  I hate all traitors.


Time for a guillotine?


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Time for a guillotine?


No, I prefer that they suffer.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *A federal judge on Friday harshly rebuked Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s team during a hearing for ex-Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort – suggesting they lied about the scope of the investigation, are seeking “unfettered power” and are more interested in bringing down the president.*
> 
> "You don't really care about Mr. Manafort,” U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III told Mueller’s team. “You really care about what information Mr. Manafort can give you to lead you to Mr. Trump and an impeachment, or whatever."
> 
> ...


Fox News... have to wonder if the author is a "Sean Hannity" fox news reporter or is he an actual reporter like Megan Kelly?  It's always so tough to know with them.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> "Goddamn it, get in there and get those files.  Blow the safe and get them.  The way I want this handled is ... just to break in.  Break in and take it out!  You understand?  ... You are to break into the place, rifle the files, and bring them out ... Just go in and take it!  Go in around eight or nine o'clock.  And clean it up."



*Calm down Bob.....I know the " Ducks " keep eating all the bread, but you truly*
*gotta move a whole lot faster if you want some of that with your cheese.........*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I prefer that they suffer.


*Like you should.....Thief.*

*Return the balls and clear a small portion of your name.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I prefer that they suffer.


Who are these "traitors" you hate and wish to make suffer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

"I doubled, my African-American, poll numbers"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I doubled, my African-American, poll numbers"


Congrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

WTF?
NASA is supposed to be focusing on Muslim outreach, not space exploration.
The Muslim Kenyan is gonna be pissed.



The Latest: NASA says Mars-bound Insight reaches Earth orbit - AP News - Breaking News
43 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/05/05/the-latest-nasa-says-marsbound-insight-reaches-earth-orbit-n2477798?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjK8KOQxu7aAhUr_IMKHR9dBdkQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0kHBBLioUXSzkcwtuRZB18&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

I bet husker wishes he could say this.

The Insane Roseanne/Stormy Daniels Feud: 'I Don't Even Do Anal Movies, You Ignorant T***'
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30270/insane-roseannestormy-daniels-feud-i-dont-even-do-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwju-r2QyO7aAhWl24MKHVrpA0EQqUMIRDAC&usg=AOvVaw0uVf30hvsfAhXw7Bpy2N3Q&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

TheBlaze

Infamous anti-Trump FBI agent who worked under Comey has just resigned
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/04/infamous-anti-trump-fbi-agent-who-worked-under-comey-has-just-resigned/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjeqtnty-7aAhVJ_oMKHQVxDR0QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0N6dwslCBbuV1pgekIFRcD&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Looks like a two for.

FBI officials Jim Baker, Lisa Page resign from bureau
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/05/05/fbi-officials-jim-baker-lisa-page-resign-from-bureau.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwifwMnBzO7aAhXl7YMKHdagCjoQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3S9MZ3F997FQv-yFew7pLn&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet husker wishes he could say this.
> 
> The Insane Roseanne/Stormy Daniels Feud: 'I Don't Even Do Anal Movies, You Ignorant T***'
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30270/insane-roseannestormy-daniels-feud-i-dont-even-do-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwju-r2QyO7aAhWl24MKHVrpA0EQqUMIRDAC&usg=AOvVaw0uVf30hvsfAhXw7Bpy2N3Q&ampcf=1


It's hilarious what you spend your time on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.


Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's hilarious what you spend your time on.


Itʻs hilarious then, that you spend your time commenting on what he spends his time on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


It's amazing that you can use a computer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs hilarious then, that you spend your time commenting on what he spends his time on.


 . . . and you come in squawaking, does dizzy want a cracker?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's amazing that you can use a computer.


Youʻre too easily amazed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you come in squawaking, does dizzy want a cracker?


Time well $pent  Iʻole?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Meaning he doesn't get the reference . . . cult members aren't allowed that kind of access.


Meaning I got the reference dumbass, just not going down the rabbit log.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's amazing that you can use a computer.


What did you say 020 boy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre too easily amazed.


Amazing, iznt she?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Donald and Melania Trump have had some pretty awkward moments together during their time in the White House, and many of them have played out in public view. Never before have a president and first lady given us so many cringe-worthy moments, and in this age of social media, those instances are magnified. The internet has no shortage of GIFs and memes created from the viral videos of them looking uncomfortable, cold, and just plain uninterested in each other.


Here’s a look at a few awkward moments that really made us wonder if they’re like this in in front of a crowd, what their relationship is like behind closed doors. We’ll also check out some cringeworthy moments between Donald and Ivanka Trump.



Michelle Kapusta
MORE ARTICLES


May 04, 2018






The president and First Lady have shared lots of awkward moments. | Saul Loeb/AFP/Getty Images


Donald and Melania Trump have had some pretty awkward moments together during their time in the White House, and many of them have played out in public view. Never before have a president and first lady given us so many cringe-worthy moments, and in this age of social media, those instances are magnified. The internet has no shortage of GIFs and memes created from the viral videos of them looking uncomfortable, cold, and just plain uninterested in each other.


Here’s a look at a few awkward moments that really made us wonder if they’re like this in in front of a crowd, what their relationship is like behind closed doors. We’ll also check out some cringeworthy moments between Donald and Ivanka Trump.

*The smile to frown*





Social media users really began buzzing on Inauguration Day when the president turned around to look at his wife and she flashed him a big smile. However, as soon as he turned away, Melania’s smile turned to a frown, and she looked like she was ready to vomit.

TV cameras captured how quickly she changed her expression, and it became one of the most popular GIFs of 2017.


https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/awkward-donald-and-melania-trump-moments-that-made-us-cringe.html/?ref=YF&yptr=yahoo


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald and Melania Trump have had some pretty awkward moments together during their time in the White House, and many of them have played out in public view. Never before have a president and first lady given us so many cringe-worthy moments, and in this age of social media, those instances are magnified. The internet has no shortage of GIFs and memes created from the viral videos of them looking uncomfortable, cold, and just plain uninterested in each other.
> 
> 
> Here’s a look at a few awkward moments that really made us wonder if they’re like this in in front of a crowd, what their relationship is like behind closed doors. We’ll also check out some cringeworthy moments between Donald and Ivanka Trump.
> ...



I don't know.  Melania never preens for the cameras are in anyway looks like she is enjoying any of this.  Yet despite all the scandal there she is like a trooper trying to hold things together, for Donald, for the country, for really everybody but herself as far as I can see.

And as far as Donald being married to a young beautiful eastern european, Melania was fully disclosed from the get go.  So I think it's fair to say America understood when they voted Trump into office?  

My two cents.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Melania never preens for the cameras are in anyway looks like she is enjoying any of this.  Yet despite all the scandal there she is like a trooper trying to hold things together, for Donald, for the country, for really everybody but herself as far as I can see.
> 
> And as far as Donald being married to a young beautiful eastern european, Melania was fully disclosed from the get go.  So I think it's fair to say America understood when they voted Trump into office?
> 
> My two cents.


Lets pretend you wrote that in English.
What would it mean?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Melania never preens for the cameras are in anyway looks like she is enjoying any of this.  Yet despite all the scandal there she is like a trooper trying to hold things together, for Donald, for the country, for really everybody but herself as far as I can see.
> 
> And as far as Donald being married to a young beautiful eastern european, Melania was fully disclosed from the get go.  So I think it's fair to say America understood when they voted Trump into office?
> 
> My two cents.


Women are strong, they can endure quite a bit for the good of their family, but the cracks in the armor do show through at times. Must be tough on her, although an honor living in the White House it must be quite the downgrade for her personal living standards.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's amazing that you can use a computer.


It's amazing that you can answer several thousand of my post while not realizing the source of my post.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Everybody ok with closing up the country for a while?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Everybody ok with closing up the country for a while?


Sure.  Why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Trump invites Kanye, Kaepernick to White House race summit...
http://people.com/politics/trump-kanye-west-colin-kaepernick-summit-race/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

TheBlaze

House releases unredacted Russia report — and it catches James Comey square in a lie on Mike Flynn
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/05/house-releases-unredacted-russia-report-and-it-catches-james-comey-square-in-a-lie-on-mike-flynn/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiJ_rvdxe_aAhXFy4MKHS60BQcQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1vCQaE7_MxPJVjNDFez5fP&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I doubled, my African-American, poll numbers"


*Racist......*


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's hilarious what you spend your time on.


*It hilarious that you can't see the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Laura Ingraham Hammers Devin Nunes On Not Reading Requested Documents — ‘How Serious Are You?’
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/05/laura-ingraham-devin-nunes-not-reading/&ved=0ahUKEwiQwJjOpfDaAhUJ6IMKHWcLB_MQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw28plLcq1VEr7o1C8yp3fDJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Too bad, Trump would have mopped the floor with her and it would have been fun to watch.

MICHELLE O SAYS NO 2020...
http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/386400-michelle-obama-baracks-presidency-didnt-fix-racism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

James Woods

✔@RealJamesWoods
https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/992816952077795328

Republicans chronically underestimate the venomous ruthlessness of Democrats. The former continue to engage in “fair” political discourse, while the latter are sticking shanks into the necks of all who would dare stand in their way. When will pussy Republicans ever fight back??!

10:23 AM - May 5, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

A wise man once said "Hero to zero"

Maybe it was your pro-immigration Johnny boy.
This douche should have turned Palin lose instead of handcuffing her. Lieberman? Pro abortion ?

This pussy is in worse shape than I thought.

McCain Regrets Sarah Palin VP Pick
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/06/mccain-regrets-sarah-palin-vp-pick/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4zem7kvHaAhVK1oMKHVMmCRcQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0EePZ6K-3LcthfOmIeBfeQ&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A wise man once said "Hero to zero"
> 
> Maybe it was your pro-immigration Johnny boy.
> This douche should have turned Palin lose instead of handcuffing her. Lieberman? Pro abortion ?
> ...


Your problem maybe you don't know bird calls. Mostly that of D-grade celebrities, politicians or from those that desperately miss the days they were relevant. Rudy is a great example, once America's Mayor, now, sad.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your problem maybe you don't know bird calls. Mostly that of D-grade celebrities, politicians or from those that desperately miss the days they were relevant. Rudy is a great example, once America's Mayor, now, sad.


It appears that Devin knows he is on the downhill slide phase of his career also.

“The only thing that’s left that we can do is we have to move quickly to hold the attorney general of the United States in contempt and that’s what I’m going to press for this week.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your problem maybe you don't know bird calls. Mostly that of D-grade celebrities, politicians or from those that desperately miss the days they were relevant. Rudy is a great example, once America's Mayor, now, sad.


Bird calls, too funny.
Hanapaa.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2018)

It appears that Rudy is admitting he doesn't know what he is talking about --

“My issue is getting up to speed on the facts here.  I’m about halfway there.”

Ignorance hasn't slowed him down much.  When he gets fired, he can get an account here and he will have half a dozen supporters from day one.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears that Rudy is admitting he doesn't know what he is talking about --
> 
> “My issue is getting up to speed on the facts here.  I’m about halfway there.”
> 
> Ignorance hasn't slowed him down much.  When he gets fired, he can get an account here and he will have half a dozen supporters from day one.


And today Rudy says t may take the fifth in response to Mueller questions.  Is that from his ignorant side, or from his "up-to-speed facts" side?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> And today Rudy says t may take the fifth in response to Mueller questions.  Is that from his ignorant side, or from his "up-to-speed facts" side?


That's from his lawyer side...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears that Rudy is admitting he doesn't know what he is talking about --
> 
> “My issue is getting up to speed on the facts here.  I’m about halfway there.”
> 
> Ignorance hasn't slowed him down much.  When he gets fired, he can get an account here and he will have half a dozen supporters from day one.


Oddly enough, ignorance hasn't slowed you down either Magoo....


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A wise man once said "Hero to zero"
> 
> Maybe it was your pro-immigration Johnny boy.
> This douche should have turned Palin lose instead of handcuffing her. Lieberman? Pro abortion ?
> ...



*I'm glad he now admitted his failing.....*

*Sarah Palin was a good choice as a Female representative....*

*BUT...she had sooooo much baggage that it was had to " check ' it all.*

*And my HUGE bone of contention was that she quit as Governor.....*
*That's MASSIVE in my book, if you take on the job you take on the fight !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> And today Rudy says t may take the fifth in response to Mueller questions.  Is that from his ignorant side, or from his "up-to-speed facts" side?


Rudy is simple there to confuse matters as much as possible so the general public doesn't know what to believe (a life long Trump deception device, "I never said that!") . . . yet Mueller isn't the general public nor is he listening to any of the static . . . and the special counsel investigation continues.


----------



## espola (May 6, 2018)

It will be interesting to see what jobs Ms Conway and Ms Huckabee will be able to get after being the WH liars-in-public.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It will be interesting to see what jobs Ms Conway and Ms Huckabee will be able to get after being the WH liars-in-public.


Maybe you can give them some tips, you being rather good at it your self.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm glad he now admitted his failing.....*
> 
> *Sarah Palin was a good choice as a Female representative....*
> 
> ...


All.the lawsuits were taking too much time and money away from the job.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rudy is simple there to confuse matters as much as possible so the general public doesn't know what to believe (a life long Trump deception device, "I never said that!") . . . yet Mueller isn't the general public nor is he listening to any of the static . . . and the special counsel investigation continues.



*Mueller and his " Merry " Band of Criminals are going to go to JAIL !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Michelle Obama Slams Female Trump Voters: ‘What Is Going On In Our Heads?’
Former first lady Michelle Obama slammed female supporters of President Donald Trump on Saturday and claimed they voted against Hillary Clinton before they aren’t “comfortable” with the idea of a woman president.

“In light of this last election I’m concerned about women, about how we think about ourselves and each other. I think more about what is going on in our heads where we let that happen,” Obama said when speaking at the United State of Women Summit.

“So I do wonder what young girls are dreaming about when we’re still there when the most qualified person running was a woman, and look what we did instead,” Obama said. “Women are still suspicious of one another” and hold themselves to a higher standard than men, she claimed.

“If we’re not comfortable with the notion that a woman could be president, compared to what?” The former first lady asked, to rousing cheers from the audience.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/06/michelle-obama-female-trump-voters-what-is-going-on-in-our-heads/&ved=0ahUKEwjkt5_AxfLaAhWqzIMKHZEcCbEQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw1Tx_8yAgQxoL7WjtOhJV1o


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Michelle Obama Slams Female Trump Voters: ‘What Is Going On In Our Heads?’
> Former first lady Michelle Obama slammed female supporters of President Donald Trump on Saturday and claimed they voted against Hillary Clinton before they aren’t “comfortable” with the idea of a woman president.
> 
> “In light of this last election I’m concerned about women, about how we think about ourselves and each other. I think more about what is going on in our heads where we let that happen,” Obama said when speaking at the United State of Women Summit.
> ...




*Barrack really did a number on her mentally with Saul Alinsky......and that's Sad...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

*Trump questions need for immigration judges as he blasts 'total catastrophe' of asylum seekers at US border*
 Jeremy B White,The Independent Sat, May 5 11:19 AM PDT





Donald Trump has questioned the need for immigration judges, suggesting that America’s guarantee of due process was part of a “mess” of a legal system.

“Do you think other countries have judges? We give them, like, trials,” Mr Trump said of immigrants who enter the United States.

The president blasted the existence of immigration judges while renewing his criticism of a caravan of some 160 Central American asylum seekers who arrived at a border station near San Diego last week, which he called a “catastrophe”.

While American law allows immigrants without visas to present themselves at ports of entry and claim asylum, Mr Trump and his allies have blasted the caravan as an example of a porous system that encourages illegal immigration.

“You can’t allow people to pour into our country like they’re doing,” Mr Trump said during a speech to supporters in Ohio, calling American immigration laws a “disgrace”.

He also assailed “catch-and-release”, a term invoked by immigration restrictionists to describe when immigrants are not detained until their court dates.

Earlier in the week attorney general Jeff Sessions announced he would send 35 new US attorneys and 18 immigration judges to the border to handle a surge in asylum claims, saying “we are not going to let this country be overwhelmed”.

“People are not going to caravan or otherwise stampede our border,” Mr Sessions said.

If asylum seekers pass what is known as a “credible fear” interview with an asylum officer, in which they must establish they have a reasonable expectation that they would be persecuted if returned home, they then have a chance to present their claims to a judge. They are not guaranteed legal counsel.

The lag between those two steps can last months. Whether or not asylum seekers are detained during that time depends on factors like their age and family status, with unaccompanied minors more likely to be placed with relatives while they await adjudication.

Immigration advocates have sued the Trump administration for detaining asylum seekers who are not flight risks and who have credible asylum cases.

Mr Trump has a record of blasting America’s judicial system. He called the criminal justice system a “joke” and a “laughing stock” after a terrorist attack left eight people dead in New York last year.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you can give them some tips, you being rather good at it your self.





Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump questions need for immigration judges as he blasts 'total catastrophe' of asylum seekers at US border*
> Jeremy B White,The Independent Sat, May 5 11:19 AM PDT
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with Trump.


So you aren't a fan of how America was set up to operate over the last 241 years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Chula Vista school mural.

After folks got a gander at a school mural depicting President Donald Trump’s bloody, severed head rammed through the mouth with a warrior’s spear, the backlash was intense — and school officials in Chula Vista, California, promptly covered the image and said the artist agreed to modify it, the San Diego Union-Tribune reported


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

MELANIA'S TURN... 
_POPULARITY SURGES..._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

*PENCE SWEARS IN GAY AMBASSADOR... *

Gays            Check
blacks         Check
Hispanics  Check
Women      Check


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with Trump.


Of course you do.  No one expects anything better from you as long as t is in office - and maybe some time after that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Of course you do.  No one expects anything better from you as long as t is in office - and maybe some time after that.


You must be the spokesman for "no one".
Thanks for the poll info.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be the spokesman for "no one".
> Thanks for the poll info.


You seem to be a little keyed up today - are you just realizing how big a fool you look like to anyone who takes a peek in here?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be a little keyed up today - are you just realizing how big a fool you look like to anyone who takes a peek in here?


I happen to know the spokesman for "anyone".
You're not him.
You're the spokesman for "no one", remember?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chula Vista school mural.
> 
> After folks got a gander at a school mural depicting President Donald Trump’s bloody, severed head rammed through the mouth with a warrior’s spear, the backlash was intense — and school officials in Chula Vista, California, promptly covered the image and said the artist agreed to modify it, the San Diego Union-Tribune reported


Charming.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I happen to know the spokesman for "anyone".
> You're not him.
> You're the spokesman for "no one", remember?


Did you know that everyone can see you are being evasive?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you know that everyone can see you are being evasive?


"Anyone" and "Everyone" need to both get together and figure out a way to let me know so "no one" will expect better.

I know you're the spokesman for "no one", But I dont know if "anyone" cares.
"Everyone" agrees with me on that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chula Vista school mural.
> 
> After folks got a gander at a school mural depicting President Donald Trump’s bloody, severed head rammed through the mouth with a warrior’s spear, the backlash was intense — and school officials in Chula Vista, California, promptly covered the image and said the artist agreed to modify it, the San Diego Union-Tribune reported


Classy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be the spokesman for "no one".
> Thanks for the poll info.


What did you do to E?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you do to E?


Its the old, "who's on first" gag.
E played the straight man like a champ.
Me and him are a regular Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its the old, "who's on first" gag.
> E played the straight man like a champ.
> Me and him are a regular Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis.


It iz all the trump winning  that has soiled his diaper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

*Trump Iran Deal Decision Coming Tuesday... Developing...*

I wonder what will happen?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It iz all the trump winning  that has soiled his diaper.


I have to believe he's just playing along.
Nobody steps on the rake that many times.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be a little keyed up today - are you just realizing how big a fool you look like to anyone who takes a peek in here?


Ditto....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Whoopi: Nobody Can Point to Anything Trump Has Done for Blacks


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have to believe he's just playing along.
> Nobody steps on the rake that many times.


Congratulating yourself out of blunders a lot today - taking lessons from Izzy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Congratulating yourself out of blunders a lot today - taking lessons from Izzy?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)




----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day - coal mine owner and convicted criminal Roy Blankenship of West Virginia, who, after t announced he was supporting another Republican in the upcoming Congressional primary, said that he was "Trumpier than Trump".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day - coal mine owner and convicted criminal Roy Blankenship of West Virginia, who, after t announced he was supporting another Republican in the upcoming Congressional primary, said that he was "Trumpier than Trump".


Trump endorsed the other guy.
Who's on first.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Do you suppose that Melania's repeated plagiarism from Obama sources is a sort of secret message?

https://twitter.com/rudepundit/status/993581693612240896/photo/1?tfw_creator=rawstory&tfw_site=rawstory&ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/melania-trump-cribs-best-anti-cyberbullying-booklet-obamas-ftc/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you suppose that Melania's repeated plagiarism from Obama sources is a sort of secret message?
> 
> https://twitter.com/rudepundit/status/993581693612240896/photo/1?tfw_creator=rawstory&tfw_site=rawstory&ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/melania-trump-cribs-best-anti-cyberbullying-booklet-obamas-ftc/


I dont know.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump endorsed the other guy.
> Who's on first.


Nice crowd you hang with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I happen to know the spokesman for "anyone".
> You're not him.
> You're the spokesman for "no one", remember?


“No one” but the NRRA supposedly.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day - coal mine owner and convicted criminal Roy Blankenship of West Virginia, who, after t announced he was supporting another Republican in the upcoming Congressional primary, said that he was "Trumpier than Trump".



*LIAR.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you suppose that Melania's repeated plagiarism from Obama sources is a sort of secret message?
> 
> https://twitter.com/rudepundit/status/993581693612240896/photo/1?tfw_creator=rawstory&tfw_site=rawstory&ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/melania-trump-cribs-best-anti-cyberbullying-booklet-obamas-ftc/


Melanie has a secret Michelle shrine in her closet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day - coal mine owner and convicted criminal Roy Blankenship of West Virginia, who, after t announced he was supporting another Republican in the upcoming Congressional primary, said that he was "Trumpier than Trump".


Yeah, he put coal miners out of work, facilitating their deaths by going around safety practices and then lying about it.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, he put coal miners out of work, facilitating their deaths by going around safety practices and then lying about it.


*He's a Democrats best friend, a Criminal Rhino.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melanie has a secret Michelle shrine in her closet.


Yes, it's called a toilet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Obama

CBO: April was best month in history for U.S. budget...
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/7/cbo-says-april-was-best-month-history-us-budget/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

PAPER: TRUMP SET TO SCRAP IRAN NUKE DEAL... DEVELOPING...
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/trump-poised-to-ignore-warnings-and-scrap-iran-nuclear-deal-dnm0mb5j9


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> PAPER: TRUMP SET TO SCRAP IRAN NUKE DEAL... DEVELOPING...
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/trump-poised-to-ignore-warnings-and-scrap-iran-nuclear-deal-dnm0mb5j9



*Oh Boy......John Kerry is going to Jail Too ....for Treason and the Logan Act !!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2551


"When this is over I will divorce that cheating bastard then write a book."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When this is over I will divorce that cheating bastard then write a book."


Is it ok with you if I come down and hang out with you on Memorial Day Weekend?
Thought we could do some surfing, play a round of golf or 2 and maybe even get our hair wet together.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it ok with you if I come down and hang out with you on Memorial Day Weekend?
> Thought we could do some surfing, play a round of golf or 2 and maybe even get our hair wet together.


I will have a full house, but I have the old leather couch in the garage you can crash on. Will you be bringing the fam?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will have a full house, but I have the old leather couch in the garage you can crash on. Will you be bringing the fam?


No, they are going out of town.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, they are going out of town.


Oh, Ok, I have a large quiver for you to choose from . . . you can ride any of them except the early 80's Lis fish, that's worth too much to risk possible damage. Long board or short? I also have a couple boogie boards if you would rather be a dick dragger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, Ok, I have a large quiver for you to choose from . . . you can ride any of them except the early 80's Lis fish, that's worth too much to risk possible damage. Long board or short? I also have a couple boogie boards if you would rather be a dick dragger.


They won't let me use a boogie board, too much damage to the reefs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

*Melania Trump's 'Be Best' materials have a familiar ring to them*









Now Playing
1:46







1:12















Melania Trump's 'Be Best' materials have a familiar ring to them



Oops, she did it again.

Supporting materials presented Monday in conjunction with Melania Trump’s “Be Best” youth initiative turn out to have been lifted from a 2014 Federal Trade Commission pamphlet.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/melania-trumps-best-materials-familiar-ring-220808120.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, Ok, I have a large quiver for you to choose from . . . you can ride any of them except the early 80's Lis fish, that's worth too much to risk possible damage. Long board or short? I also have a couple boogie boards if you would rather be a dick dragger.


I had one of those Lis Fish's. It was a "Frogs" out of Newport.
Wish I still had it. How much are they worth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Melania Trump's 'Be Best' materials have a familiar ring to them*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.
If I was Michelle, I would take it and run.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had one of those Lis Fish's. It was a "Frogs" out of Newport.
> Wish I still had it. How much are they worth?


I have been offered $1200. Even Steve was a amazed at what good shape it is in, minor pressure dings and that's it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.
> If I was Michelle, I would take it and run.


Like you with Hillary, Melania is with Michelle, obsessed . . . or is it just lazy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have been offered $1200. Even Steve was a amazed at what good shape it is in, minor pressure dings and that's it.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=12&ved=0ahUKEwjnpLSayPbaAhXEp1kKHfWPD_QQuAIIWzAL&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE5lqOVAlpQ&usg=AOvVaw0GtzMjT4DxdRplyLxMag1G

I googled it and found this.
I grew up with the guy hawking the board, lol.

The board I had was circa 1979-80 and had a little more point to it like a precurser to the "rocket fish".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had one of those Lis Fish's. It was a "Frogs" out of Newport.
> Wish I still had it. How much are they worth?


I had a mid-70's 6'-10" Lance Carson shaped board I bought, new, from him I wish I held onto.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had a mid-70's 6'-10" Lance Carson shaped board I bought, new, from him I wish I held onto.


I had a sunset shaped by Tim Bissell that was a dead copy of a lis fish, but it wasnt as good. Still a great board though.
I still have a Takayama nose rider in the shop.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=12&ved=0ahUKEwjnpLSayPbaAhXEp1kKHfWPD_QQuAIIWzAL&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE5lqOVAlpQ&usg=AOvVaw0GtzMjT4DxdRplyLxMag1G
> 
> I googled it and found this.
> I grew up with the guy hawking the board, lol.
> ...


Mine has the Gephart fins a bit sharper tipped then the ones on that board. Gephart has always been a prick, I first met him in '76 and we still don't get along well. I use to talk Chargers/Padres with Lis at Ule's and Larry would say shit like, "Why do you talk to that guy he's from the valley?" to which Lis once said, "You're from effing Allied Gardens what's the difference?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had a sunset shaped by Tim Bissell that was a dead copy of a lis fish, but it wasnt as good. Still a great board though.
> I still have a Takayama nose rider in the shop.


The Takayama is definitely a keeper! My old roommate had a Bessell gun that was a nice ride when it got big and bouncy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Morning Joe Forgets Who's Who -- Tries To Flip Schneiderman Accusation On Trump 
Politics | Julia Nista


They're a little confused...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Jealousy from left.

CNN's April Ryan Bashes Melania: She Isn't 'Culturally American'
Media | John Wellington


She has been a citizen for over a decade


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jealousy from left.
> 
> CNN's April Ryan Bashes Melania: She Isn't 'Culturally American'
> Media | John Wellington
> ...


She does sound like she just got off the boat . . . is she at least trying to assimilate or is she just stealing Michelle Obama's stuff? After 10 years most people lose a bit of the accent . . . I know people from the Mid East who live and sound like Texans after less time than that? But of course they are just commoners.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She does sound like she just got off the boat . . . is she at least trying to assimilate or is she just stealing Michelle Obama's stuff? After 10 years most people lose a bit of the accent . . . I know people from the Mid East who live and sound like Texans after less time than that? But of course they are just commoners.


You know she speaks 5 or 6 languages?
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know she speaks 5 or 6 languages?
> Haters gonna hate.


That's what they say . . . has she ever displayed those skills?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When this is over I will divorce that cheating bastard then write a book."



*Now you're up to three words.....*

*Jealousy*
*Envy*
*Bitterness*

*Bush.....You can now move to Florida....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

First lady Melania Trump unveiled her “Be Best” campaign on Monday to encourage “positive social, emotional and physical habits” in children.

According to the Be Best website, one key facet of the initiative is to help children “avoid negative social media interaction.” 

“They must choose their words wisely and speak with respect and compassion,” the site noted.

That message was in line with the first lady’s previous comments about wanting to combat bullying online. But it also left some wondering if “Be Best” should apply to President Donald Trump, who often uses Twitter to belittle critics and rivals:


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


“Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.”
~~~ Ron Ziegler, Press Secretary for President Nixon, crafting a fiction that Watergate was nothing more than a witch hunt.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Melania Trump's 'Be Best' materials have a familiar ring to them*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*J*
*E*
*B*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what they say . . . has she ever displayed those skills?


Never is a long time.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.”
> ~~~ Ron Ziegler, Press Secretary for President Nixon, crafting a fiction that Watergate was nothing more than a witch hunt.



*Remove Maxine's " Hook " and think about*
*Eric Schneiderman....*
*Mueller's SDNY insider is out !*

*




*

*Apparently he made " The " guy on the right look tame.....*
*24 hours.... He can be the star Prosecutor in the Big Screen *
*version of Billions....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

*Tombstone - YouTube*
▶ 0:10




Dec 17, 2014 - Uploaded by Micah Johnson
Make _*no*_ mistake. _*It's not revenge*_ he's after. _*It's*_ a _*reckoning*_






TRUMP PULLS OUT OF IRAN DEAL
L I V E


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never is a long time.


Never?


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what they say . . . has she ever displayed those skills?


This false attribute associated with her is in line with the various false narratives already proven to be factually untrue.  Perfectly in line with the mountain of lies about Trump’s wealth, education, physical and mental acumen. 

She speaks two native languages from her childhood in Slovenia, “Slovene” and “Serbi-Croatian”.  Anyone from that part of the former Yugoslavia would speak those languages. 

She obviously speaks English, but it is broken and grammatically challenged at best.  Quite unusual for someone who has lived in the US for so many years now.  

She’s on video speaking Italian in Italy to children, but only the introductory “hello”.  After that, a translator steps in.  So her Italian is a fiction.  German and any other “so called” languages she has never been captured speaking.  

Her fluency is therefore as doctored as her college degree and attendance, her top modeling career, and her residence in the White House. 

Sadly, stealing speeches, initiatives, and work product of others is not her strength either.  She has no idea how quickly she’s caught each time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Tombstone - YouTube*
> View attachment 2554▶ 0:10
> 
> 
> ...


This is the worst decision Trump has made since he came down the escalator surrounded pay paid actors pretending to be interested bystanders. All because of his personal contempt for Obama and his ability to deliver a well written line . . . it all goes back to the correspondents dinner and Trumps snowflake thinskin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never?


Sorry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This false attribute associated with her is in line with the various false narratives already proven to be factually untrue.  Perfectly in line with the mountain of lies about Trump’s wealth, education, physical and mental acumen.
> 
> She speaks two native languages from her childhood in Slovenia, “Slovene” and “Serbi-Croatian”.  Anyone from that part of the former Yugoslavia would speak those languages.
> 
> ...


She maybe new to all this lying and deceit. If she hangs out with Donald long enough (which I doubt she does, how long can a woman put up with being looked down on and laughed at?) she'll learn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry.


That pesky comprehension thing again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is the worst decision Trump has made since he came down the escalator surrounded pay paid actors pretending to be interested bystanders. All because of his personal contempt for Obama and his ability to deliver a well written line . . . it all goes back to the correspondents dinner and Trumps snowflake thinskin.


I don't pretend to know all the ins and outs, but I am pretty sure if Obama and Kerry did this without congress than I am good with Trump taking it down.
Everything Obama did needs unduing.
Giving billions upon billions to terrorists that want to kill us and our closest ally is probably the dumbest thing Obama did and that is quite a list.
Do you think Iran is being up front with their program?
Why do you think it is bad idea to shut it down?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That pesky comprehension thing again?


Yes, I am so proud of my response I fail to read the post at times.
How is that for adult behavior?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This false attribute associated with her is in line with the various false narratives already proven to be factually untrue.  Perfectly in line with the mountain of lies about Trump’s wealth, education, physical and mental acumen.
> 
> She speaks two native languages from her childhood in Slovenia, “Slovene” and “Serbi-Croatian”.  Anyone from that part of the former Yugoslavia would speak those languages.
> 
> ...



*Post PROOF of your very flimsy accusation........*

*I smell Jealousy, Envy and Bitterness floating up from the " Water ".....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This false attribute associated with her is in line with the various false narratives already proven to be factually untrue.  Perfectly in line with the mountain of lies about Trump’s wealth, education, physical and mental acumen.
> 
> She speaks two native languages from her childhood in Slovenia, “Slovene” and “Serbi-Croatian”.  Anyone from that part of the former Yugoslavia would speak those languages.
> 
> ...


It’s not that tough to debunk the trumpultytes and their  “fake news” narratives.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She maybe new to all this lying and deceit. If she hangs out with Donald long enough (which I doubt she does, how long can a woman put up with being looked down on and laughed at?) she'll learn.


I agree.  She’s a victim.  I doubt any of the fabricated and elaborate puffery was at her initiative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't pretend to know all the ins and outs, but I am pretty sure if Obama and Kerry did this without congress than I am good with Trump taking it down.
> Everything Obama did needs unduing.
> Giving billions upon billions to terrorists that want to kill us and our closest ally is probably the dumbest thing Obama did and that is quite a list.
> Do you think Iran is being up front with their program?
> Why do you think it is bad idea to shut it down?


WOW! You are wrong constantly, it's a full time job showing you what they aren't telling you. There are other countries in on this as well, do you know that? Who gave billions upon billions to terrorists? Iran will cheat, but with no agreement they don't have to, they can do as they wish. Why would Kim Jong Un make a deal now after seeing this? The Europeans will stay in as they now have more economic ties with Iran one of the key pulling points designed to keep Iran honest. This makes the US look weak and unreliable in the world's eyes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

What was universally known as the Iran hostage crisis went on for more than a year,and finally ended with a bargain: In exchange for the release of 52 American diplomats and citizens, both sides agreed to resolve the question of money through international arbitration. The Iran-United States Claims Tribunal has trudged along for almost four decades now, and the money has flowed both ways. By 1983, Iran had returned $896 million to U.S. banks, which in turn had returned hundreds of millions in frozen funds to Iran. Today, private claims from the U.S. side have been resolved to the tune of $2.1 billion.

But still at issue as Obama began his second term was $400 million that Iran in the late 1970s had paid for U.S. fighter jets, while Tehran was still a U.S. ally. After it turned into an enemy in 1979, Washington was not about to deliver the jets. But, all these years later, Iran wanted its money back—and with interest.
http://time.com/4441046/400-million-iran-hostage-history/


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not that tough to debunk the trumpultytes and their  “fake news” narratives.


Was it Jackie Kennedy that dazzled France and the World when she spoke fluent French throughout her and her husband’s trip there back in ‘62, was it?

I’m guessing someone fluent in Italian would speak Italian to a wonderful bunch of Italian kids in a Rome hospital.  Maybe not. 

*“ CIAO !!!! ”*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was universally known as the Iran hostage crisis went on for more than a year,and finally ended with a bargain: In exchange for the release of 52 American diplomats and citizens, both sides agreed to resolve the question of money through international arbitration. The Iran-United States Claims Tribunal has trudged along for almost four decades now, and the money has flowed both ways. By 1983, Iran had returned $896 million to U.S. banks, which in turn had returned hundreds of millions in frozen funds to Iran. Today, private claims from the U.S. side have been resolved to the tune of $2.1 billion.
> 
> But still at issue as Obama began his second term was $400 million that Iran in the late 1970s had paid for U.S. fighter jets, while Tehran was still a U.S. ally. After it turned into an enemy in 1979, Washington was not about to deliver the jets. But, all these years later, Iran wanted its money back—and with interest.
> http://time.com/4441046/400-million-iran-hostage-history/


I’m more concerned about these THREE American citizens that have been captured and imprisoned by Kim *before* trump came into office.  At least that’s what trump wrote, so it must be true.  It is the best information we had at the time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m more concerned about these THREE American citizens that have been captured and imprisoned by Kim *before* trump came into office.  At least that’s what trump wrote, so it must be true.  It is the best information we had at the time.


There are three still imprisoned in NOKO.
Only one survived the Obama administration.
The other two were "captured" after Trump became the 45th President.
He's gonna make sure all three get home alive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! You are wrong constantly, it's a full time job showing you what they aren't telling you. There are other countries in on this as well, do you know that? Who gave billions upon billions to terrorists? Iran will cheat, but with no agreement they don't have to, they can do as they wish. Why would Kim Jong Un make a deal now after seeing this? The Europeans will stay in as they now have more economic ties with Iran one of the key pulling points designed to keep Iran honest. This makes the US look weak and unreliable in the world's eyes.


Are you ever right? The world know who runs things and I imagine most wont do anything to piss us off, at least while trump is running things.
*U.S. paid $1.3 billion to Iran two days after cash ...*
https://*www.cbsnews.com*/news/u-s-paid-1-3-*billion-to-iran-two-days*...
The *Obama* administration said Wednesday it paid $1.3 billion in interest to *Iran* in January to resolve a decades-old dispute over an undelivered military sale, two days after allowing $400 million in cash to

*$1.7-billion payment to Iran was all in cash due to ...*
*www.latimes.com*/nation/nationnow/la-na-*iran*-payment-cash-20160907...
$1.7-billion payment to *Iran* was all in cash due to effectiveness of *sanctions,* White House ... The *money* came from a little ... "President *Obama*'s disastrous nuclear ...


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are three still imprisoned in NOKO.
> Only one survived the Obama administration.
> The other two were "captured" after Trump became the 45th President.
> He's gonna make sure all three get home alive.


Are you sure you’re working with the same facts as trump?  You might need to get your facts straight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are three still imprisoned in NOKO.
> Only one survived the Obama administration.
> The other two were "captured" after Trump became the 45th President.
> He's gonna make sure all three get home alive.


Isn't Giuliani in charge of that . . . or is it just Giuliani that thinks that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Israel Army On High Alert...
Bomb shelters opened in Golan Heights... 
_'Unusual Movement of Iranian Forces'..._ 
Iran president warns of 'problems'...
Fateful days in Middle East...
Jerusalem to name city square in Trump's honor...


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not that tough to debunk the trumpultytes and their  “fake news” narratives.



*You've posted NOTHING.....*
*Once again you are a LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m more concerned about these THREE American citizens that have been captured and imprisoned by Kim *before* trump came into office.  At least that’s what trump wrote, so it must be true.  It is the best information we had at the time.


*Stick to your LIES about Melania......*
*You're already ankle deep and can't " Swallow-well "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

It must have been the best thing for the USA.
OBAMA: 'SERIOUS MISTAKE'...


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not that tough to debunk the trumpultytes and their  “fake news” narratives.


Now that I listen again to Melania speaking, in particular at the 1 minute mark of the video, I thought she said, “For me?  Where are you from?” in English. 

But of course in her fluent Italian, she accurately says “For me?  Where are you from?”

Who knew it’s the same in both languages?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Now that I listen again to Melania speaking, in particular at the 1 minute mark of the video, I thought she said, “For me?  Where are you from?” in English.
> 
> But of course in her fluent Italian, she accurately says “For me?  Where are you from?”
> 
> Who knew it’s the same in both languages?


*Jealousy*
*Envy*
*Bitterness*


*By the way, what's with the posting like Spola ......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Israel Army On High Alert...
> Bomb shelters opened in Golan Heights...
> _'Unusual Movement of Iranian Forces'..._
> Iran president warns of 'problems'...
> ...


Sucker


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker


*Rodent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Samantha Power 

*✔* @SamanthaJPower 



You kinda have to try to be this ugly, don't you?






I will never forget the dark cloud that hung over the White House in the years Iran was advancing nuclear program & Obama was briefed on all the risks of using military force. (1/2) https://twitter.com/nytimes/status/993877703601291265 …

9:00 AM - May 8, 2018

Samantha Power 

*✔* @SamanthaJPower 




Trump has demolished America’s credibility & paved the way for Iran to re-start its nuclear program. Trump has done the unthinkable: isolated the US & rallied the world around Iran. The costs of using military force have only increased. (2/2)

9:00 AM - May 8, 2018


BOOM.


Ben Shapiro 

*✔* @benshapiro 





Now tell us about the dark cloud hanging over Syria and Lebanon and Israel and Saudi Arabia because you strengthened the biggest terror sponsor on the planet https://twitter.com/samanthajpower/status/993883348236931074 …


Ben Shapiro 

*✔* @benshapiro 





YOU are actively rallying the world around Iran. https://twitter.com/samanthajpower/status/993883349520351232 …

11:09 AM - May 8, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Single biggest mistake of the Trump presidency so far.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This false attribute associated with her is in line with the various false narratives already proven to be factually untrue.  Perfectly in line with the mountain of lies about Trump’s wealth, education, physical and mental acumen.
> 
> She speaks two native languages from her childhood in Slovenia, “Slovene” and “Serbi-Croatian”.  Anyone from that part of the former Yugoslavia would speak those languages.
> 
> ...


She knows who and how to screw, and that's a universal language.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Was it Jackie Kennedy that dazzled France and the World when she spoke fluent French throughout her and her husband’s trip there back in ‘62, was it?
> 
> I’m guessing someone fluent in Italian would speak Italian to a wonderful bunch of Italian kids in a Rome hospital.  Maybe not.
> 
> *“ CIAO !!!! ”*


It was "fluent French" if you made allowance for the Boston accent.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Less than 9% of his actions merited "Positive Statements".


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Single biggest mistake of the Trump presidency so far.


Are any of those t-rump-nuzzlers who nominated t for the NPP rescinding today?


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> It was "fluent French" if you made allowance for the Boston accent.


Her accent was a God awful product of pre WWII aristocratic affectation between finishing and manners schooling and a socialite upbringing in NYC and Southampton.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Less than 9% of his actions merited "Positive Statements".


Zero is less than nine, right?  Yes.  Exactly what action has he taken that a simple majority of the countries’ populous approves?


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Zero is less than nine, right?  Yes.  Exactly what action has he taken that a simple majority of the countries’ populous approves?


If he announced his resignation that would work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> If he announced his resignation that would work.


What will you little girls do if they don't find anything on Trump and if he wins reelection?
Both of those will be even better than Nov 8th 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Single biggest mistake of the Trump presidency so far.


*Donald Trump: You gonna win so much you may even get tired of ...*
▶ 0:53





Similar
May 20, 2016 - Uploaded by Ottoman Empire
We gonna _*win*_ so much you may even _*get*_ tired of _*winning*_ and you'll say _*please*_, _*please Mr*_. _*president*_, It ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Less than 9% of his actions merited "Positive Statements".


*Rep. Joe Wilson "You Lie" - YouTube*
▶ 0:26





Similar
Sep 10, 2009 - Uploaded by Superplatanoman
Rep. _*Joe Wilson*_ Yells Out "_*You Lie*_!" During Obama Health Care Speech.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Donald Trump: You gonna win so much you may even get tired of ...*
> View attachment 2557▶ 0:53
> 
> 
> ...


When does the winning start? Yeah I know, Nov. 7th 2016 . . . and then what? Is that all there is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When does the winning start? Yeah I know, Nov. 7th 2016 . . . and then what? Is that all there is?


One more supreme and the wall and I am good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.”
> ~~~ Ron Ziegler, Press Secretary for President Nixon, crafting a fiction that Watergate was nothing more than a witch hunt.


You people think itʻs worth the stretch marks?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Single biggest mistake of the Trump presidency so far.


*Always negative.....That's why you lead a miserable life even though you say you live*
*comfortably......*

*Giving Billions of Dollars to the Iranians who encourage ALL of their*
*citizens to Hate America is the definition of insanity.*
*Supporting that type Ideology daily as you do thru your " Clear as Day "*
*posts is another form of the same Insanity.....*

*Pull up the Ladder Jack " I " got mine is as selfish as it comes.....*

*Rodent.*


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Her accent was a God awful product of pre WWII aristocratic affectation between finishing and manners schooling and a socialite upbringing in NYC and Southampton.


*Jealousy*
*Envy*
*Bitterness*

*The three corners of your life Triangle.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One more supreme and the wall and I am good.


Whose gonna die? . . . and the fence is still being repaired with financing from past admins, no wall. The only walls some of Trump's associates will see will be prison walls . . . Trump? Sammy the Bull is waiting for him.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whose gonna die? . . . and the fence is still being repaired with financing from past admins, no wall. The only walls some of Trump's associates will see will be prison walls . . . Trump? Sammy the Bull is waiting for him.



*Pure Fantasy......go watch a Disney Movie at Disneyland.....*
*Oops.....The Rodent can't do that he's Blackballed.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Her accent was a God awful product of pre WWII aristocratic affectation between finishing and manners schooling and a socialite upbringing in NYC and Southampton.





nononono said:


> *Jealousy*
> *Envy*
> *Bitterness*
> 
> *The three corners of your life Triangle.....*


Of course you knew I was talking about Jackie Kennedy, not Melania, right?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Of course you knew I was talking about Jackie Kennedy, not Melania, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That pesky comprehension thing again?


“Those who can do.....”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Did America dodge a bullet over Hillary Clinton's failing health?
MAY 8, 2018
Another Paul Tsongas?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/did_america_dodge_a_bullet_over_hillary_clintons_failing_health.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Mossad to Khamenei and Iran: 'Kilroy was here'
MAY 8, 2018
What's that, you say? Another Nobel Peace Prize for Donald Trump?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/mossad_to_khamenei_and_iran_kilroy_was_here.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> She knows who and how to screw, and that's a universal language.


I imagine she isn't as good at screwing as you are at shitting yourself.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Single biggest mistake of the Trump presidency so far.


You're the biggest mistake of your parents


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Pompeo expected to return from North Korea with 3 American detainees, South Korean official says
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/05/09/pompeo-expected-to-return-from-north-korea-with-3-american-detainees-south-korean-official-says.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjQj4TSwvjaAhVF2FMKHbfUBtcQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw3_DZgAilwnZfcGhaD5BmNt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Jim Acosta

✔@Acosta

Obama policies dumped by Trump: Iran deal, Paris Climate Agreement, Trans-Pacific Trade Deal, DACA, Obamacare Individual Mandate

11:30 AM - May 8, 2018


Promises kept by Trump 

Iran deal - gone 
Paris Climate Agreement - gone 
Trans-Pacific Trade Deal - gone 
DACA - expired 
Obamacare Individual Mandate - gone 

Which is why we voted for him in the first place.

Thank you for being actually factual though, Jim. https://twitter.com/Acosta/status/993921184365531137 …

4:46 PM - May 8, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

This was yesterday.
That didn't take long.
Israel might just have a plan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Elections have consequences.
Can you people believe you couldn't find someone to beat this guy?
LOFingL


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2555
> Are you sure you’re working with the same facts as trump?  You might need to get your facts straight.


Your facts just got Trumped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your facts just got Trumped.


This is getting crazy, just in time for the midterms too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

In case you are wondering what is going on, this is what leadership looks like.

NKOREA RELEASES AMERICAN PRISONERS
TRUMP TO GREET AT 2AM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Michael Avenatti Reveals The Strategy Behind His TV Interviews -- It's So Stupid Even CNN Analysts Are Mocking Him 
Media | Amber Athey
 Video

'Evidence is always gathered from primetime cable news broadcasts'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

*Top 10 Worst Media Reactions To Iran Deal Ending On Twitter *


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Looks like t has lost Drudge --

“I fear the future result of Trump’s crusade on ‘fake news’ will be licensing of all reporters.  [Dems already floated this in the senate pre-Trump.] The mop up on this issue is going to be excruciating…”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences.
> Can you people believe you couldn't find someone to beat this guy?
> LOFingL
> 
> ...


How do admit this guy is garbage yet love what he does?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like t has lost Drudge --
> 
> “I fear the future result of Trump’s crusade on ‘fake news’ will be licensing of all reporters.  [Dems already floated this in the senate pre-Trump.] The mop up on this issue is going to be excruciating…”


Drudge isnt CNN.
He has no loyalty to any party or politician.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do admit this guy is garbage yet love what he does?


I never said he was garbage, but I don't like things he does. I can be critical when necessary and complimentary at the same time.
Don't be a hater because I am not a lemming like you people.
Reread your post and you will see how really dumb it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

*Trump threatens to remove news networks' press credentials over negative coverage...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He has no loyalty to any party or politician.


These people just can't fathom this thought,
The Goose Stepping Fucks they Are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said he was garbage, but I don't like things he does. I can be critical when necessary and complimentary at the same time.
> Don't be a hater because I am not a lemming like you people.
> Reread your post and you will see how really dumb it is.


So, on one hand you can't believe there wasn't anyone in either party that could defeat him and on the other that astonishes you? . . . but at the same time want him re-elected? It seems as long as he pisses people off he's OK with you? Take the Iran deal for instance, Trump and that Yahoo from Israel are the only people in the world (and of course John Bolton) that think the US getting out is a good idea (Bolton wants a war) as it does nothing to help the effort and now we will be forced to sanction our own allies? As it, in the eyes of the Trump colored world, undermines Obama and Kerry (which were by no means the only people involved in the deal) and upsets those who aren't Trumpians, you like the move, correct?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people just can't fathom this thought,
> The Goose Stepping Fucks they Are.


You seem confused, goose stepping comes from a fascist, extreme right-wing history. Maybe the term "tree-huggers" or "peaceniks" would be more apropos?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, on one hand you can't believe there wasn't anyone in either party that could defeat him and on the other that astonishes you? . . . but at the same time want him re-elected? It seems as long as he pisses people off he's OK with you? Take the Iran deal for instance, Trump and that Yahoo from Israel are the only people in the world (and of course John Bolton) that think the US getting out is a good idea (Bolton wants a war) as it does nothing to help the effort and now we will be forced to sanction our own allies? As it, in the eyes of the Trump colored world, undermines Obama and Kerry (which were by no means the only people involved in the deal) and upsets those who aren't Trumpians, you like the move, correct?


I think it's a great move and I am messing with you people much of the time about Trump. It is funny to hear you people bash him so and yet your best couldn't beat this guy.
Maybe some of my humor is lost on you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think it's a great move and I am messing with you people much of the time about Trump. It is funny to hear you people bash him so and yet your best couldn't beat this guy.
> Maybe some of my humor is lost on you.


You miss the fact that he went through 17 of your best as well . . . he lied his ass off (it's his life's work) and is now in way over his head. The only thing I see him being bashed for is his dishonesty, ineptitude and vengeful nature.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think it's a great move and I am messing with you people much of the time about Trump. It is funny to hear you people bash him so and yet your best couldn't beat this guy.
> Maybe some of my humor is lost on you.


Why do you see exiting the Iran deal as a "great move"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you see exiting the Iran deal as a "great move"?


Just the sneaky way it was done, just like Obama care.
You think it is ok to give billions of dollars to a country that wants to kill us?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the sneaky way it was done, just like Obama care.
> You think it is ok to give billions of dollars to a country that wants to kill us?


Why do you think it was a "great move"? Great for who and why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the sneaky way it was done, just like Obama care.
> You think it is ok to give billions of dollars to a country that wants to kill us?


The ACA was up for debate in Congress for months how sneaky is that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ACA was up for debate in Congress for months how sneaky is that?


Seriously? The tax that wasn't really a tax or the stupidity of the American voter? You pick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seriously? The tax that wasn't really a tax or the stupidity of the American voter? You pick.


Back to exiting the Iran deal, why was it a good move?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you think it was a "great move"? Great for who and why?


Why would we want to help Iran, one of the biggest sponsors of terrorism in the world?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would we want to help Iran, one of the biggest sponsors of terrorism in the world?


Why is leaving the Iran deal a good move?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

"The period is only a window in which the EU can prove if it has enough weight for settling international issues," he said.

Larijani also urged the country's nuclear agency to prepare for "resumption of all aspects of nuclear activities."


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ACA was up for debate in Congress for months how sneaky is that?


Not one Republican voted for it  and Senate Rules were changed to get it passed.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is leaving the Iran deal a good move?


Here is another minor detail,

*State Department: Iran Never Signed Nuclear Deal, Which ...*
*townhall.com* › tipsheet › Guy Benson
President Obama didn’t require Iranian leaders to sign the nuclear deal that his team negotiated with the regime, and the deal is not “legally binding,” his administration acknowledged in a letter to Representative Mike Pompeo (R., Kan.) obtained by National Review.

*State Department: Iran NEVER SIGNED nuclear deal and it's ...*
*www.dailymail.co.uk*/news/article-3334249/State-Department-says...
The Obama administration has disclosed to Congress that this summer's controversial nuclear arms agreement with Iran was never signed and is not legally binding, according to a new report this week


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is another minor detail,
> 
> *State Department: Iran Never Signed Nuclear Deal, Which ...*
> *townhall.com* › tipsheet › Guy Benson
> ...


Why is leaving the Iran deal a "good move"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is leaving the Iran deal a "good move"?


What deal?
Only the a Dumb Kenyan would make a deal and not have the other party not sign it.
That iz why we shouldn't let anyone be president that has no work experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What deal?
> Only the a Dumb Kenyan would make a deal and not have the other party not sign it.
> That iz why we shouldn't let anyone be president that has no work experience.


*Israel's Mossad stole 110,000 documents from Iran in one ...*
Business Insider8 days ago


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What deal?
> Only the a Dumb Kenyan would make a deal and not have the other party not sign it.
> That iz why we shouldn't let anyone be president that has no work experience.


Why did you say it was a "good move" to leave the Iran agreement that involved allies and even Russia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did you say it was a "good move" to leave the Iran agreement that involved allies and even Russia?


I'm starting to think you have no real explanation why you said it was a "good move" to leave the Iran deal. Is it just what you were told to believe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm starting to think you have no real explanation why you said it was a "good move" to leave the Iran deal. Is it just what you were told to believe?


How many reasons do you need?
I gave you 3 or 4 you choose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many reasons do you need?
> I gave you 3 or 4 you choose.


No, you gave nutter perspectives of, not whys. Why DID YOU say it was a "good move" to leave or allies hanging by leaving the Iran nuclear deal? What are the benefits of leaving the deal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm starting to think you have no real explanation why you said it was a "good move" to leave the Iran deal. Is it just what you were told to believe?


How many reasons do you need?
I gave you 3 or 4.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many reasons do you need?
> I gave you 3 or 4.


Those were criticisms of the deal not reasons it was a "good move" to leave it (no deal is perfect or takes care of every issue or problem). Now, why do you think it was a "good move" to leave the Iran deal? Was it hurting us? Will leaving it help us?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those were criticisms of the deal not reasons it was a "good move" to leave it (no deal is perfect or takes care of every issue or problem). Now, why do you think it was a "good move" to leave the Iran deal? Was it hurting us? Will leaving it help us?


What exactly was "the deal"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What exactly was "the deal"?


Not arguing the fine points, just looking for the reason Trump felt we needed to leave the deal and our allies holding the bag. T-Rex shut down the State Dept sanctions office and our lead Treasury dept sanctions guy just quit . . . so who's gonna do the work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not arguing the fine points, just looking for the reason Trump felt we needed to leave the deal and our allies holding the bag. T-Rex shut down the State Dept sanctions office and our lead Treasury dept sanctions guy just quit . . . so who's gonna do the work?


Our allies can take care of themselves for a change. How will it hurt them?
T-Rex was for the deal and that just might be why he is gone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Too good to check,



 
US





   Attorney Michael Avenatti on "Morning Joe," May 9, 2018. (YouTube screen capture/MSNBC)  
*Avenatti Accuses The Wrong Michael Cohens Of Making ‘Fraudulent’ Payments*






Chuck Ross
Reporter


2:14 PM 05/09/2018


Michael Avenatti, porn star Stormy Daniels’ lawyer, released a seven-page dossier on Tuesday containing a list of payments purportedly made to Michael Cohen, the lawyer for President Donald Trump.

But there is one problem with the document: two of the allegedly “fraudulent” payments were made to men named Michael Cohen who have no affiliation with Trump.

Avenatti’s report includes a section listing “possible fraudulent and illegal financial transactions” involving Trump’s lawyer. One of the payments is a $4,250 wire transfer from a Malaysian company, Actuarial Partners, to a bank in Toronto.


The other is a $980 transfer from a Kenyan bank to Bank Hapoalim — the largest bank in Israel.

Zainal Kassim, a representative for Actuarial Partners, told The Daily Caller News Foundation Avenatti’s report is a case of mistaken identity. He forwarded an email the falsely accused Michael Cohen sent to Avenatti requesting the lawyer “correct this error forthwith and make it known publicly” there is no connection to Trump’s Michael Cohen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Our allies can take care of themselves for a change. How will it hurt them?
> T-Rex was for the deal and that just might be why he is gone.


HOW WILL IT HELP THE USA?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 195812, member: 1585"

Too good to check,



 
US





   Attorney Michael Avenatti on "Morning Joe," May 9, 2018. (YouTube screen capture/MSNBC) 
*Avenatti Accuses The Wrong Michael Cohens Of Making ‘Fraudulent’ Payments*






Chuck Ross
Reporter


2:14 PM 05/09/2018


Michael Avenatti, porn star Stormy Daniels’ lawyer, released a seven-page dossier on Tuesday containing a list of payments purportedly made to Michael Cohen, the lawyer for President Donald Trump.

But there is one problem with the document: two of the allegedly “fraudulent” payments were made to men named Michael Cohen who have no affiliation with Trump.

Avenatti’s report includes a section listing “possible fraudulent and illegal financial transactions” involving Trump’s lawyer. One of the payments is a $4,250 wire transfer from a Malaysian company, Actuarial Partners, to a bank in Toronto.


The other is a $980 transfer from a Kenyan bank to Bank Hapoalim — the largest bank in Israel.

Zainal Kassim, a representative for Actuarial Partners, told The Daily Caller News Foundation Avenatti’s report is a case of mistaken identity. He forwarded an email the falsely accused Michael Cohen sent to Avenatti requesting the lawyer “correct this error forthwith and make it known publicly” there is no connection to Trump’s Michael Cohen.

/QUOTE


*Micheal Avenatti is in a world of hurt right now.....his " Little " circus sideshow*
*is coming to a screeching halt !*
*So is his money !*
*But he's still in Bankruptcy and has creditors crawling up his ass.*
*Not to mention a pending Divorce.*
*And NOW accusations that he punched women ( Girlfriends ) while in college.*
*This guy has " Anger Management " written all over his face....... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Can you say "Pay to Play"?

The curious relationship between one of the world’s biggest drug makers and President Trump’s personal lawyer began early last year when Michael Cohen, a longtime fixer for the president, reached out to Novartis’s then-chief executive officer Joe Jimenez, promising help gaining access to Trump and influential officials in the new administration, according to an employee inside Novartis familiar with the matter.

Jimenez took the call and then instructed his team to reach a deal with Cohen. A one-year contract worth $1.2 million was signed with Cohen in February 2017. The company’s hope was that Cohen could help it navigate a bevy of uncertain issues facing the drug maker — from potential changes to the Affordable Care Act and tax reform to navigating reimbursement challenges for medicines.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-lawyer-pitched-himself-fixer-180959828.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> HOW WILL IT HELP THE USA?


You have to understand the deal and to understand the deal you must understand and argue the fine points.....

You've declined and/or are unable to do that.

F'n duck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> HOW WILL IT HELP THE USA?


THEY WON'T BE ABLE TO KILL US OR OUR ALLIES.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> THEY WON'T BE ABLE TO KILL US OR OUR ALLIES.


That's a rather broad, unspecific comment. How will it do that? You may as well just admit you don't know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> THEY WON'T BE ABLE TO KILL US OR OUR ALLIES.


Our allies are doing business with Iran, as are some of our biggest corporations, directly and some through European channels. This will hurt them and will only strengthen Iran's resolve . . . but of course that plays right into Bolton's game plan for war.

Is this pull out based on just being against anything Obama did or the fear that Netanyahu tried to gin up with his presentation of old, dated information, presented as if it was news worthy when it was designed for an audience of one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our allies are doing business with Iran, as are some of our biggest corporations, directly and some through European channels. This will hurt them and will only strengthen Iran's resolve . . . but of course that plays right into Bolton's game plan for war.
> 
> Is this pull out based on just being against anything Obama did or the fear that Netanyahu tried to gin up with his presentation of old, dated information, presented as if it was news worthy when it was designed for an audience of one.


HAVE YOU BEEN OUT IN THE SUN TODAY WITH OUT YOUR HARD HAT?
USA #1, YOU BELIEVE THE FUCKING TOWEL HEADS BEFORE BEBE?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's a rather broad, unspecific comment. How will it do that? You may as well just admit you don't know.


Broad, yeah, that's it.
*Iran responsible for deaths of 500 U.S. service members in ...*
https://*www.washingtontimes.com*/news/2015/sep/13/*iran*-responsible...
Sep 13, 2015 · The Iranian Islamic regime was directly involved in the *killing* of more than 500 *American* service members in Iraq by supplying Shiite extremists with advanced roadside bombs, rocket-propelled explosives and other munitions, military officials say.

The faster we shut off the money to this bankrupt shithole the faster they will come to the table, just ask pajama boy.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think it's a great move and I am messing with you people much of the time about Trump. It is funny to hear you people bash him so and yet your best couldn't beat this guy.
> Maybe some of my humor is lost on you.


Humor?  Your new position is that you laugh at people who take politics seriously?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> THEY WON'T BE ABLE TO KILL US OR OUR ALLIES.


How does that work?  Without "the deal", Iran is freed up to work on their nuclear program without constraint.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HAVE YOU BEEN OUT IN THE SUN TODAY WITH OUT YOUR HARD HAT?
> USA #1, YOU BELIEVE THE FUCKING TOWEL HEADS BEFORE BEBE?


Going ALL CAPS doesn't make you look any smarter.  See 4nos for reference.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have to understand the deal and to understand the deal you must understand and argue the fine points.....
> 
> You've declined and/or are unable to do that.
> 
> F'n duck.


So start already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Going ALL CAPS doesn't make you look any smarter.  See 4nos for reference.


I am just imitating HUSKER, he was yelling at me a while ago.
Maybe you should try it, what have you got to lose?
You can't look any dumber.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Just deserts,
*McCain Confirms Giving Dossier to Comey: 'Duty Demanded'...
*


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just deserts,
> *McCain Confirms Giving Dossier to Comey: 'Duty Demanded'...*


Asshole.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

If Ms Haspel wants the CIA job, she should submit to waterboarding live on TV in a Senate committee room first.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

T shows his expertise on nuclear weapons development --

“You know what uranium is, right? It’s this thing called nuclear weapons. And other things. Like lots of things are done with uranium. Including some bad things. But nobody talks about that.”


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2043883305643149



And can you tell he is reading just what John Bolton told him to say from a teleprompter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Humor?  Your new position is that you laugh at people who take politics seriously?


LOL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our allies are doing business with Iran, as are some of our biggest corporations, directly and some through European channels. This will hurt them and will only strengthen Iran's resolve . . . but of course that plays right into Bolton's game plan for war.
> 
> Is this pull out based on just being against anything Obama did or the fear that Netanyahu tried to gin up with his presentation of old, dated information, presented as if it was news worthy when it was designed for an audience of one.


Are you still looking for reasons?
AIR RAID SIRENS ISRAEL
IDF: IRANIAN FORCES FIRE ROCKETS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Asshole.


What'd I say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just imitating HUSKER, he was yelling at me a while ago.
> Maybe you should try it, what have you got to lose?
> You can't look any dumber.


One can only ask a question so many times in so many ways before it starts to get a bit trying . . . have you formulated an answer yet? What advantage do we gain by exiting the Iran nuclear deal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you still looking for reasons?
> AIR RAID SIRENS ISRAEL
> IDF: IRANIAN FORCES FIRE ROCKETS


That doesn't answer the question on why you see us moving out of the Iran nuclear deal as a "good move".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One can only ask a question so many times in so many ways before it starts to get a bit trying . . . have you formulated an answer yet? What advantage do we gain by exiting the Iran nuclear deal?


86

Nuke Deal RIP: 11 Things You Should Know About Iran Sanctions


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That doesn't answer the question on why you see us moving out of the Iran nuclear deal as a "good move".


Because they are bad hombres.
That's all you get.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2043883305643149
> 
> 
> 
> And can you tell he is reading just what John Bolton told him to say from a teleprompter?


The Trump phenomenon in a nutshell, lies, deceit and ignorance wrapped up in neat package that the uninformed, misinformed and gullible gobble up without hesitation and wonder why the rest of us are disgusted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are bad hombres.
> That's all you get.


So keeping them from developing a nuclear device is a bad idea because they are, "bad hombres"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are bad hombres.
> That's all you get.


I realize I am trying to get logic out of nut, but I wanted to give you a chance to stand up like a man. Obviously I mistook you for someone who had some idea what they were talking about, I was wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So keeping them from developing a nuclear device is a bad idea because they are, "bad hombres"?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I realize I am trying to get logic out of nut, but I wanted to give you a chance to stand up like a man. Obviously I mistook you for someone who had some idea what they were talking about, I was wrong.


You are only jerking yourself off at this point. At your age it just might be a good day.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I realize I am trying to get logic out of nut, but I wanted to give you a chance to stand up like a man. Obviously I mistook you for someone who had some idea what they were talking about, I was wrong.


He's not interested in honesty or integrity.  He said so today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not interested in honesty or integrity.  He said so today.


I didn't here him say that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So keeping them from developing a nuclear device is a bad idea because they are, "bad hombres"?


What exactly was in "the deal" that kept Iran from developing nuclear devices?
Was in the 150 billion in cash we delivered?
Did they sign a piece of paper that said, "we wont develop nuclear weapons, I promise."?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What exactly was in "the deal" that kept Iran from developing nuclear devices?
> Was in the 150 billion in cash we delivered?


No.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> No.


What kept them in line?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Is there a treaty signed by the Mullahs that guaranteed anything?
If Im giving 150 billion up front, I at least want a fucking receipt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not interested in honesty or integrity.  He said so today.


It was in his original mission statement when he first came in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there a treaty signed by the Mullahs that guaranteed anything?
> If Im giving 150 billion up front, I at least want a fucking receipt.


Are mullahs muslim?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

I dont think the deal was a "deal" at all.
I think it was a dog rolling over.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are mullahs muslim?


The muslimest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there a treaty signed by the Mullahs that guaranteed anything?
> If Im giving 150 billion up front, I at least want a fucking receipt.


Are you ignorant of the history behind the monies that changed hands between the US government and that of Iran or are you simply being disingenuous?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you ignorant of the history behind the monies that changed hands between the US government and that of Iran or are you simply being disingenuous?


Where's the deal?
What did the Mullahs give up?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you ignorant of the history behind the monies that changed hands between the US government and that of Iran or are you simply being disingenuous?


He's ignorant enough not to look up the facts for himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think the deal was a "deal" at all.
> I think it was a dog rolling over.


 . . . and what does pulling out of it achieve beyond being a precursor for war?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where's the deal?
> What did the Mullahs give up?


Nuclear weapons development.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what does pulling out of it achieve beyond being a precursor for war?


Pulling out of what?
What exactly did we pull out of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> He's ignorant enough not to look up the facts for himself.


Trying to talk to these guys is like asking a mule where it's going and why.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Nuclear weapons development.


Really?
How do we know they wont develop nuclear weapons?
Did they sign a treaty that guaranteed that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

What was in the "deal" that guaranteed Iran would not develop nuclear weapons?
The centrifuges are still spinning, right?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> How do we know they wont develop nuclear weapons?
> Did they sign a treaty that guaranteed that?


With the deal in place, our inspectors could have gone anywhere they wanted and looked at anything they wanted.

Perhaps you think that nuclear weapons can be developed without anyone seeing what is going on.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What was in the "deal" that guaranteed Iran would not develop nuclear weapons?
> The centrifuges are still spinning, right?


Tell us more about what you know about Iran's centrifuges.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> With the deal in place, our inspectors could have gone anywhere they wanted and looked at anything they wanted.
> 
> Perhaps you think that nuclear weapons can be developed without anyone seeing what is going on.


Really?
Our inspectors could go anywhere at any time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us more about what you know about Iran's centrifuges.


They are interested in nuclear power for peaceful purposes because there is so little oil in the region.
They only wish to become a nuclear power plant power.
Its right there in the "deal" they didnt sign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> Our inspectors could go anywhere at any time?


I guess you aren't the guy to talk to either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you aren't the guy to talk to either.


Espola said our inspectors could go anywhere at any time and look at anything they want.
Its all right there in "the deal".

Anyone seen this deal?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are interested in nuclear power for peaceful purposes because there is so little oil in the region.
> They only wish to become a nuclear power plant power.
> Its right there in the "deal" they didnt sign.


Where do the centrifuges come in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was in his original mission statement when he first came in here.


Why are you such a funny guy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espola said our inspectors could go anywhere at any time and look at anything they want.
> Its all right there in "the deal".
> 
> Anyone seen this deal?


You crack me up! It's as if everything is news to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! It's as if everything is news to you.


You coulda just said, "no".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> With the deal in place, our inspectors could have gone anywhere they wanted and looked at anything they wanted.
> 
> Perhaps you think that nuclear weapons can be developed without anyone seeing what is going on.


What a dope, you sound just as stupid as the guy who put that deal together.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Nuclear weapons development.


Read this.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&ved=0ahUKEwjpmuzy6PnaAhVLnlkKHdiHDFMQFgi8ATAV&url=https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/22/iran-nuclear-deal-bomb-215636&usg=AOvVaw2wiq2bhTzcli4y6e6ViGDY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The muslimest.


Well, maybe our head  muslim and their head muslim did one of those good old fashion spit shakes, who needs to sign anything?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read this.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&ved=0ahUKEwjpmuzy6PnaAhVLnlkKHdiHDFMQFgi8ATAV&url=https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/22/iran-nuclear-deal-bomb-215636&usg=AOvVaw2wiq2bhTzcli4y6e6ViGDY


Is this your response to the centrifuge question?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Where do the centrifuges come in?


Read the article I linked.
Its interesting and informative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, maybe our head  muslim and their head muslim did one of those good old fashion spit shakes, who needs to sign anything?


Our head muslim got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Our head muslim got his ass handed to him.


Just think all the good trump could do if he wasn't mopping up after Obama and being investigated and railroaded by obamas deep state justice dept.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read the article I linked.
> Its interesting and informative.


It's an opinion piece with a veneer of science - kind of like the junk you bring in when discussing climate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Time for a nap


John McCain

✔@SenJohnMcCain
https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain/status/994373251643133952

I believe Gina Haspel is a patriot who loves our country & has devoted her professional life to its service & defense. However, her role in overseeing the use of torture is disturbing & her refusal to acknowledge torture’s immorality is disqualifying. https://www.mccain.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?p=press-releases&id=9BF25289-D798-47B9-A30D-9494C6022EF8 …


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

What is the big deal? 
Waterboarding never killed anyone and  saved American lives.

Kamala Harris to Gina Haspel: Do you believe enhanced interrogation was moral or immoral?
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/09/kamala-harris-gina-haspel-believe-enhanced-interrogation-moral-immoral/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwityaj1h_raAhVK7IMKHXkeDKsQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3XmUktyerU_q56YrNQqxzX


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> It's an opinion piece with a veneer of science - kind of like the junk you bring in when discussing climate.


I thought it was interesting and informative.
What do you have to add?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is the big deal?
> Waterboarding never killed anyone and  saved American lives.
> 
> Kamala Harris to Gina Haspel: Do you believe enhanced interrogation was moral or immoral?
> ...


How did it, wait you guys are making me laugh so hard it's tough to type . . . how did it save any lives? What information was gleaned? You guys are on a clown car roll! No backing, no sense, no idea, classic nutters!

 . . . that and she couldn't/wouldn't even answer the question! Sound familiar?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Get the trumpet.

John McCain: Pro-Trump Republicans on ‘Wrong Side’ of Immigration Debate
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/09/john-mccain-pro-trump-republicans-wrong-side-immigration-debate/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjR1rLTifraAhUs6YMKHdl0A1oQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw3pjEBJpQn2Ofjmgo_aiMh4


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did it, wait you guys are making me laugh so hard it's tough to type . . . how did it save any lives? What information was gleaned? You guys are on a clown car  No backing, no sense, no idea, classic nutters!


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwigpv30ivraAhUNnFkKHcp_DF4QFggrMAA&url=https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/al-qaeda/8491509/Osama-bin-Laden-killed-CIA-admits-waterboarding-yielded-vital-information.html&usg=AOvVaw0eaByYEenpL2qWJCG4utyj


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

Nothing going on here...nothing to see...keep moving along.....idiots!

*Iran says military sites are off-limits for nuclear inspections despite U.S. pressure*
By SHASHANK BENGALI and RAMIN MOSTAGHIM
AUG 30, 2017 | 11:40 AM| TEHRAN

As the Trump administration calls for stricter monitoring of the Iranian nuclear agreement, officials in Iran insist they are complying with its terms and will not allow international inspectors into military sites.

Iran, which agreed in 2015 to grant inspectors broad access to nuclear-related facilities in exchange for the removal of severe economic sanctions, accuses President Trump of trying to sabotage what he has called the United States' "worst deal."
http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-fg-iran-nuclear-20170830-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwigpv30ivraAhUNnFkKHcp_DF4QFggrMAA&url=https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/al-qaeda/8491509/Osama-bin-Laden-killed-CIA-admits-waterboarding-yielded-vital-information.html&usg=AOvVaw0eaByYEenpL2qWJCG4utyj


Zero Dark Thirty......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Dems! Thanks for the help!
MAY 10, 2018
Have you ever seen a worse bunch of sore losers?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/dems_thanks_for_the_help.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Did John McCain's experience in captivity ruin his judgment?
MAY 10, 2018
A sad final act.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/did_john_mccains_experience_in_captivity_ruin_his_judgment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Dems harassing Gina Haspel: Virtue-signaling bullies
MAY 10, 2018
Today's left is as clueless as clueless gets.  They seem to believe that there is a moral equivalency between hard-core terrorists and CIA agents whos...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/dems_harassing_gina_haspel_virtuesignaling_bullies.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Despite the Media, Trump Pulling Down Wins for We the People
LLOYD MARCUS
Trump repeatedly lands on his feet, confidently pressing forward on making America great again. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/despite_the_media_trump_pulling_down_wins_for_we_the_people.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Anything Else?
Who is that on the right?
Really classes up the joint, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hallie Jackson On Trump Hostage Release: 'This Was A Staged Production Meant For Television' 
Media | Amber Athey
 Video

'Former reality show producer'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hallie Jackson On Trump Hostage Release: 'This Was A Staged Production Meant For Television'
> Media | Amber Athey
> Video
> 
> 'Former reality show producer'


Like this?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjWobvkqfvaAhVNx1kKHV5wBM0QFggpMAA&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2014/06/04/after-bergdahls-release-a-sickening-spectacle-in-the-rose-garden/&usg=AOvVaw1RYZcTqZ_kIR2vL2WMu7zw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like this?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjWobvkqfvaAhVNx1kKHV5wBM0QFggpMAA&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2014/06/04/after-bergdahls-release-a-sickening-spectacle-in-the-rose-garden/&usg=AOvVaw1RYZcTqZ_kIR2vL2WMu7zw


What a difference.
Looks like our liberal lady friends in here don't want to talk about all the good things that are happening around the world thanks to Mr Trump.
*Hmm Hmm Bitch - Dave Chappell - YouTube*
▶ 0:04


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

_PENCE WARNS MUELLER: WRAP IT UP!_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwigpv30ivraAhUNnFkKHcp_DF4QFggrMAA&url=https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/al-qaeda/8491509/Osama-bin-Laden-killed-CIA-admits-waterboarding-yielded-vital-information.html&usg=AOvVaw0eaByYEenpL2qWJCG4utyj


Funny how the first thing I googled said your link is wrong . . . you must have worked hard to find something that backed your immoral point . . . so yeah, I'm laughing again.
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2014/12/09/369646177/torture-report-did-harsh-interrogations-help-catch-osama-bin-laden
https://www.amnestyusa.org/pdfs/BinLadenAndTortureFactSheet.pdf
https://www.vox.com/2014/12/9/7361091/cia-torture-bin-laden


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how the first thing I googled said your link is wrong . . . you must have worked hard to find something that backed your immoral point . . . so yeah, I'm laughing again.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2014/12/09/369646177/torture-report-did-harsh-interrogations-help-catch-osama-bin-laden
> https://www.amnestyusa.org/pdfs/BinLadenAndTortureFactSheet.pdf
> https://www.vox.com/2014/12/9/7361091/cia-torture-bin-laden


Funny how they dont mention certain people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

What’s going on behind that stage smile and those unreadable eyes? What thoughts run between the banal lines you’re handed to read?

That’s what I was wondering this week, Mrs. Trump, as I watched you face the cameras, still twirling like a model, seen but barely heard.

And I was thinking: I wonder if this woman realizes how much power she really has.

I’m probably the last person who should be offering advice here — I get that. I’m sure you don’t remember the only time we met, many years ago, in the Trump Tower apartment, where your husband did all the talking and all the preening, and even in the back of the stretch limo and all through dinner I didn’t hear you say a word. I’m guessing that was just every night of the week for you.

I don’t pretend to know much about the life of a first spouse, and truthfully I’ve never found it all that relevant. We ought to care about what happens in the Situation Room, not the residence.

But then I watched you roll out this so-called agenda in the Rose Garden this week, which I guess you felt you had to do, because that’s what we expect from a first lady. Pick a passion, hang some banners.

Only I guess you couldn’t pick a passion, or they didn’t let you, because this was more like a Lunchables for social policy. Civility, social media, mental health — a bunch of banality packaged together with clear wrap and recycled plastic.

The whole thing was so typical of this White House: an imitation of the motions that other administrations have gone through, probably gleaned from watching old clips on YouTube, but totally lacking in substance, originality or comprehensible English. They even stuck you with old talking points crafted by another agency, which once again led to silly accusations of plagiarism, when all it really means is that you deserve a better staff.

“Be best” — that’s the catchall slogan you unveiled. Which I, for one, don’t think is terrible at all, if only you’d consider taking your own advice.

I get why you feel trapped inside this Wonderland of a White House. That’s what I keep reading from your so-called friends who download anonymously to reporters. They say you miss New York, that you’re lost and lonely, that you spend as much time as you can down the road at your parents’ place.

Brigitte Macron, who won’t even use the title of “first lady” in France, reported to Le Monde that you feel like a prisoner and can’t even open a window in your own home. That was helpful.







You spend your days surrounded by people whose loyalties lie elsewhere — your husband’s cronies, the presumptuous children and bungling son-in-law in whom he actually confides, the party hacks who talk to you loudly like you’re a lost Japanese tourist, the junior aides they stuck you with, who know as much about politics as I do about Givenchy’s spring line.

But you’ve been trapped before, haven’t you? That’s nothing new. Trapped was growing up in Slovenia, under Tito and the Communists. Trapped was relying on lecherous modeling agents and designers for your rent money.

Trapped was watching your husband suddenly become an icon for xenophobes and white supremacists, and seeing yourself all but exiled from the Manhattan society that had been your playground, and knowing you couldn’t protect your son from the backlash.

Trapped was hearing that “Access Hollywood” tape and knowing with certainty who it is you married.

But here you are, still standing, still smiling placidly. Most people here in Washington think there’s not much behind that smile, just a striking model with a rich husband and nothing to say.

I don’t buy it. You don’t get from Slovenia to Mar-a-Lago on looks alone. In any profession I’ve ever seen up close, whether it’s writing or baseball or acting, there are a lot more people with natural gifts than there are who succeed. Careers like yours aren’t built on talent alone; you have to be methodical and you have to be passionate.

Your husband’s passion is for his own validation, every hour of every day. What’s yours?

Because the truth is you’re the opposite of trapped. Take a look around. You’re the most liberated person in your husband’s entire dysfunctional orbit.

Pence is trapped — between his loyalty to the president and his own ambition. Kelly is trapped — between love of country and love of sanity. Cohen’s trapped in a legal nightmare, and Sanders in a thicket of lies she doesn’t even know she’s telling.

But you, Mrs. Trump — you’re the one person your husband can’t order someone else to fire. If he lost you, he’d never recover politically, or maybe financially either. He can’t have you telling people the things you’ve seen and heard. He can’t afford to have the curtain pulled back.

Why do you think he went to such lengths to make this Stormy Daniels business go away? Because he cares about his reputation as a faithful husband? That ship sailed a few ports back.

No, what he cares about is you. Specifically, not having anything revealed that might push you over the edge.

You’re beyond their reach. You’re what we call the indispensable asset.

And just imagine what it could mean to people, really, if you exercised that freedom, from the heart, without all the vapid Rose Garden mumbo jumbo.

You’re the first presidential spouse who’s a naturalized citizen. The first who grew up in the grip of real totalitarianism. The first to occupy the White House at a moment of national reckoning over the mistreatment of women.

Just by waking up in the East Wing (or a few miles away), you reaffirm a lot of what’s best about the American ideal, and refute a lot of what’s worst about your husband’s reactionary administration. Just by going out and talking to people about your own life, whether White House handlers like it or not, you could remind us of how we all came to be here, and why we’re needed in the world.

When they accuse you of hypocrisy for caring about civility online, because of the way the president treats people, you don’t have to shrug uncomfortably and change the subject. You can say: “I love my husband, but he has no idea what it’s like to be an outsider in this country, or a woman, or to not have money. I do.”

Eleanor Roosevelt changed the way we think about first ladies, establishing them as actors in their own right. Jacqueline Kennedy made them celebrities. Hillary Clinton gave them status as policymakers, for better or worse.

Your husband is here to blow up the status quo, and that means you get to decide what a first lady should be now — not him, and not the lackeys they’ve pawned off on you. Maybe it’s time we granted spouses the right not only to defend the president’s policies, but to dissent too, without necessarily branding that an act of disloyalty.

That’s what “being best” is really about, if you ask me — honoring your conscience and owning who you are. Not a lot of people in this White House are free to do that right now.

Believe it or not, you are.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/take-advice-mrs-trump-best-090010282.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny how they dont mention certain people.


Your old news was trumped, quit groveling and live with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What’s going on behind that stage smile and those unreadable eyes? What thoughts run between the banal lines you’re handed to read?
> 
> That’s what I was wondering this week, Mrs. Trump, as I watched you face the cameras, still twirling like a model, seen but barely heard.
> 
> ...


Leftists always use the same playbook.
Its like a broken record.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your old news was trumped, quit groveling and live with it.


Why no mention of Khalid Sheik Mohammed?
You're a sucker for leftist propaganda.
I actually read the links.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why no mention of Khalid Sheik Mohammed?
> You're a sucker for leftist propaganda.
> I actually read the links.


Sounds like Husker is suffering from the black pot syndrome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Leftists always use the same playbook.
> Its like a broken record.


Today's riddle?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why no mention of Khalid Sheik Mohammed?
> You're a sucker for leftist propaganda.
> I actually read the links.


Point being?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why no mention of Khalid Sheik Mohammed?
> You're a sucker for leftist propaganda.
> I actually read the links.


?

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/5/9/17334876/khalid-shaikh-mohammed-ksm-9-11-mastermind-gina-haspel-trump-cia-torture


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

First thing that popped up from googling what did we get from KSM . . . maybe you could get some old Cheney quotes?

In its rebuttal, the CIA insisted that the information Mohammed provided under what it calls enhanced interrogation techniques led to the arrest of other suspects, confirmed information about future plots and provided a deeper understanding of the inner workings of Al Qaeda.


But the Senate report raises questions about the value of the information obtained from Mohammed during his torture and offers new details about how he and his interrogators faced off during his years in CIA custody.

"A significant amount" of what Mohammed told the agency during these interrogations "was later identified as fabricated," the report concludes, relying on the CIA's internal assessments at the time of the interrogations. Other times he merely confirmed intelligence already known to the United States or outright lied, later recanting his stories.

http://www.latimes.com/world/afghanistan-pakistan/la-fg-torture-ksm-20141216-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2018)

*Osama bin Laden killed: CIA admits waterboarding yielded vital information*
Leon Panetta, the CIA director, has confirmed that controversial "enhanced interrogation techniques" such as waterboarding yielded some of the intelligence information that ultimately led to Osama bin Laden. ....

American officials have said that one of the crucial clues that led to bin Laden was a piece of information about an al-Qaeda courier that came from September 11th mastermind Khalid Sheikh Mohammed or from the so-called 20th hijacker, Mohammad al-Qahtani.

It is acknowledged that both Khalid Sheikh Mohammad and Mohammad al-Qahtani had been subjected to enhanced interrogation, a policy authorised by Mr Bush.

"We used this technique on three people, captured a lot of people and used it on three. We gained value; information to protect the country. And it was the right thing to do as far as I'm concerned," Mr Bush said in an interview in 2010.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/al-qaeda/8491509/Osama-bin-Laden-killed-CIA-admits-waterboarding-yielded-vital-information.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Bad news all around for you libs,
S&P 500 jumps 1%, Dow goes positive for 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bad news all around for you libs,
> S&P 500 jumps 1%, Dow goes positive for 2018


Why would that be bad news for anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would that be bad news for anyone?


Anything that is good for America is bad for you people, especially coming into the midterm season.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything that is good for America is bad for you people, especially coming into the midterm season.


Why is that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is that?


You tell us poodle...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is that?


Because most of you people don't know what's good for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Piss on these obstructionists.

WASHINGTON (AP) — The political battle over President Donald Trump’s judicial nominees escalated on Thursday when the Senate took the rare step of confirming the nomination of a Wisconsin attorney to serve as a federal judge despite the objections of one of his home-state senators.

The Senate voted along party lines to confirm Milwaukee attorney Michael Brennan to fill an opening on the 7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals. The tally was 49-46. The seat has been open for more than eight years, the longest for the nation’s appellate courts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Gina Haspel Has The Most Insane CIA Resume Of All Time
Politics | Anders Hagstrom
 Video

Just wow


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Bob......Guess what I am......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

More sore losers, who the fuck hired this guy?

Former CIA Director John Brennan Says Kim Jong Un Was ‘Masterful’ And ‘Duped Trump’
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/10/former-cia-director-john-brennan-says-kim-jong-un-was-masterful-and-duped-trump/&ved=0ahUKEwjjmLbO0vzaAhXI44MKHc9BDf0QqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw3MOjB0GDhVO-8hjDd47s19


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Both Trump And Obama Got American Hostages Released – With One Glaring Difference

What an embarrassing piece of shit Obama was and is.

It has long been U.S. policy to not negotiate with terrorists or put a price on the heads of Americans held by hostile foreign powers. Obama, however, flouted this norm, opting on multiple occasions to make preconditions and payments to foreign actors in exchange for American lives.

One of the most well-known instances was Sgt. Bowe Bergdhal.

Bergdahl deserted his Army post in Afghanistan in 2009. He was captured by the Taliban and held hostage for nearly five years. Multiple American servicemen searching for him. Ultimately, the Obama administration agreed to trade five high-value Taliban lieutenants, currently imprisoned at Guantanamo, for Bergdahl. The controversial swap took place and Bergdahl returned home to an immediate court marshal.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/10/trump-obama-hostage-releases-difference/&ved=0ahUKEwjjmLbO0vzaAhXI44MKHc9BDf0QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw0vy48fa-8jFaN4wnZYs2vS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Democrats demand Trump force 13 indicted Russians to stand trial - Washington ...
Washington Examiner › policy › democr...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/democrats-demand-trump-force-13-indicted-russians-to-stand-trial&ved=2ahUKEwiTsrjF2PzaAhUE7oMKHRFtC-cQFjALegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw0M4m0UTWfnhpVGxb66ZZPb

That was then,
This is now,


Mueller never thought the Russians would show up, 
the discovery might be a bitch.
I heard Mueller told the judge he isn't prepared for trial.



Russian company indicted by Mueller pleads not guilty to election meddling charges
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://abcnews.go.com/amp/Politics/russian-company-indicted-mueller-pleads-guilty-election-meddling/story?id=55051068&ved=0ahUKEwiTsrjF2PzaAhUE7oMKHRFtC-cQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2v_hHftZmIGMwaIViifUsj&ampcf=1
Russian company, accused in Mueller probe of being troll farm, pleads not guilty ...
Fox News › politics › 2018/05/09
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/05/09/russian-company-accused-in-mueller-probe-being-troll-farm-pleads-not-guilty.amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwj69Zjt2fzaAhXo4IMKHSuJCS4QFjAMegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw1u_KMrcdords-virk7gh7N&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Obama. Erased. - Wayne Allyn Root





I live in Las Vegas. I'm the number one conservative talk show host in this town. I know every show on the Vegas Strip. Don't look now, but Donald Trump is the second coming of David Copperfield. And Obama is the rabbit. Trump has made Obama disappear. It's magic!


I told you so. Both before the election and after, I predicted Donald Trump would make Obama disappear. I predicted he'd erase Obama’s entire legacy. He’d make our long national Obama nightmare disappear. He’d make the misery of the Obamageddon economy go away. He’d erase Obama like he was never there. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2018/05/11/obama-erased-n2479680?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj62KfRw_3aAhVD0oMKHVhTAScQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw1Z5B5ilfQ4VHLF3v7OCqui


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Team Obama Claims There Was Nothing New In Israel’s Intelligence Grab From Iran. This Former IAEA Deputy Director General Explodes That Myth.
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30508/team-obama-claims-there-was-nothing-new-israels-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjPvcOLxv3aAhUJ8IMKHVMuAZoQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw36O94_-q_dVOAEr7Wz_ltN&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

*Maxine Waters explodes on House floor: I resent ‘making America great again’!*
May 11, 2018
[URL='https://twitter.com/share?original_referer=/&text=Maxine+Waters+explodes+on+House+floor%3A+I+resent+%E2%80%98making+America+great+again%E2%80%99%21&url=http://www.theamericanmirror.com/rep-waters-offended-by-call-for-unity-i-resent-making-america-great-again/&via=american_mirror'][URL='https://www.reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.theamericanmirror.com/rep-waters-offended-by-call-for-unity-i-resent-making-america-great-again/&title=Maxine+Waters+explodes+on+House+floor%3A+I+resent+%E2%80%98making+America+great+again%26%238217%3B%21'][URL='https://plus.google.com/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theamericanmirror.com%2Frep-waters-offended-by-call-for-unity-i-resent-making-america-great-again%2F'][URL='https://www.linkedin.com/cws/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theamericanmirror.com%2Frep-waters-offended-by-call-for-unity-i-resent-making-america-great-again%2F']California Congresswoman Maxine Waters doesn’t want to hear any talk about making America great, especially if it’s coming from a straight white man.[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

Waters went off the rails at a recent House debate when Pennsylvania Rep. Mike Kelly had the audacity to suggest the country needed to shift focus from what divides to what unites.



“We are trying to make sure we are making America great every day in every way and the best way to do that is to stop stalking about discrimination and start talking about the nation,” Kelly said Tuesday, directing his comments to Waters. “We’re coming together as a people, in spite of what you say.”

Committee chairman Tom McClintock reminded lawmakers to direct comments to him, rather than each other, before yielding to “the gentlelady from California.” Waters ignored his request and immediately attacked Kelly, pointing to her special double victim status as a black woman.

“Mr. Kelly, please do not leave. Because I want you to know that I am more offended as an African American woman than you will ever be. And this business about making America great again, it is your president that’s dividing this country,” she said.

“And don’t talk to me about the fact that we don’t understand … that’s the attitude that’s been given toward women time and time again.”

Kelly attempted to chime in, but Waters refused to yield for a response. McClintock reminded Waters to direct her remarks to him, and she ignored the request a second time.

“I respect the chair, but don’t stop me in the middle when you didn’t stop him in the middle, and so I shall continue,” Waters said, turning back to Kelly. “Don’t you dare talk to me like that and think that somehow women don’t understand what goes on on the floor of automobile dealers.”
McClintock again requested that Waters respect the rules, which sent the 79-year-old politician into a tirade about Trump.

“I don’t appreciate that you did not interrupt him when he was making those outrageous remarks about him knowing more about discrimination than I know about discrimination,” Waters shouted. “I resent that and I resent the remark about making America great again.

“He’s down here making a speech for this dishonorable president of the United States of America. Having said that, I reserve the balance of my time. And no, I do not yield, not one second to you,” she yelled at Kelly.

She added an echo for dramatic effect.

“Not one second,” she shouted. “Not one second to you.”

The hearing centered on Obama-era anti-discrimination regulations for auto lenders, which Republicans and some Democrats voted to reverse. The measure, which was previously approved by the Senate, is now awaiting Trump’s signature, The Hill reports


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Maxine Waters explodes on House floor: I resent ‘making America great again’!*
> May 11, 2018
> California Congresswoman Maxine Waters doesn’t want to hear any talk about making America great, especially if it’s coming from a straight white man.
> 
> ...


I love how you and yours misinterpret the simplest things. All ya all are so mad you even make things up to be mad about, hilarious . . . you guys are comedy gold!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

*Did the FBI have a spy in the Trump campaign?*
Ed Morrissey May 11, 2018 8:41 AM





Checks and balances.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you and yours misinterpret the simplest things. All ya all are so mad you even make things up to be mad about, hilarious . . . you guys are comedy gold!


A wee bit crazy this guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you and yours misinterpret the simplest things. All ya all are so mad you even make things up to be mad about, hilarious . . . you guys are comedy gold!


Ok, please tell us what she meant?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A wee bit crazy this guy.


Yep, it is his nervous laughter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, it is his nervous laughter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you and yours misinterpret the simplest things. All ya all are so mad you even make things up to be mad about, hilarious . . . you guys are comedy gold!


You're an idiot.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, please tell us what she meant?


That was my point, you either ignore it or are oblivious to her point . . . same point that has been made by minorities and women. At what point in history do you say we dial back to?


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was my point, you either ignore it or are oblivious to her point . . . same point that has been made by minorities and women. At what point in history do you say we dial back to?


*Rodent....Did you finish HS....*
*You sure as hell didn't attend College....*
*You don't even come close to JC level critical thinking skills....*

*Maybe in the Future present your case with a*
*simple Premise/Body and Conclusion....*

*Donate any extra cash you have to the :*

*" Save Micheal Avenatti from Himself " fund........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

The bureau already has some explaining to do. Thanks to the Washington Post’s unnamed law-enforcement leakers, we know Mr. Nunes’s request deals with a “top secret intelligence source” of the FBI and CIA, who is a U.S. citizen and who was involved in the Russia collusion probe. When government agencies refer to sources, they mean people who appear to be average citizens but use their profession or contacts to spy for the agency. Ergo, we might take this to mean that the FBI secretly had a person on the payroll who used his or her non-FBI credentials to interact in some capacity with the Trump campaign.

This would amount to spying, and it is hugely disconcerting. It would also be a major escalation from the electronic surveillance we already knew about, which was bad enough.


Strassel also notes that the timeline of events is critical because the FBI has insisted that a tip in July 2016 from a Clinton-connected Australian diplomat on Trump campaign volunteer George Papadopoulos is what led to its counterintelligence investigation into the Trump campaign.

Strassel continues by noting the different stonewalling tactics the DOJ has used to prevent the information from coming out "strongly suggests that whatever is in these files is going to prove very uncomfortable to the FBI."

Strassel's analysis falls in line with comments made this week by CNN law enforcement analyst and retired FBI supervisory special agent James A. Gagliano.




James A. Gagliano

✔@JamesAGagliano

Sources with knowledge of the impending DOJ Inspector General Report confirm that it will be a fairly damning indictment of FBI's seventh floor during the Comey era.

"It's worse than expected," seems to be the consistent theme ...

10:50 AM - May 9, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

*Trump lets drug companies off the hook*


Drugmaker stocks rose handsomely the day President Trump outlined his new plan for bringing down drug prices–which means Wall Street doesn’t think his plan will work.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-lets-drug-companies-off-hook-194250576.html


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump lets drug companies off the hook*
> 
> 
> Drugmaker stocks rose handsomely the day President Trump outlined his new plan for bringing down drug prices–which means Wall Street doesn’t think his plan will work.
> ...


*So why is Cryin Chuck Schumer pissin an spittin all over the House floor*
*at 7:30 am every morning the Senate is in session....He's another freakin*
*loose cannon that needs to hit the high country and nibble on oats and *
*prairie grass.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Kooks

Happy Mother’s Day from lefty Tom Steyer: Your right-wing child is a torch-bearing white supremacist
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/11/happy-mothers-day-lefty-tom-steyer-right-wing-child-torch-bearing-white-supremacist/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwil9qXs3YLbAhUvja0KHaiqBFEQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3dQAtMGdux3Za-dmqlwNbc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Mueller Indicted A Russian Company That Didn't Even Exist, Court Transcripts Say
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30556/disaster-mueller-indicted-russian-company-didnt-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiJtY2734LbAhUKSq0KHb5nD0wQqUMIQDAB&usg=AOvVaw0UcCIn_S6cclF7JzF7GGbG&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

LIMBAUGH: Denying Trump's Accomplishments Is Increasingly Irrational
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30552/limbaugh-denying-trumps-accomplishments-david-limbaugh?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiJtY2734LbAhUKSq0KHb5nD0wQqUMITDAE&usg=AOvVaw0jhwenJ60nqDdAZ7ZDFrXP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

UH OH! Rob Lowe’s picture with Sarah Sanders triggers lefty Resistance horde
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/05/12/uh-oh-rob-lowes-picture-with-sarah-sanders-triggers-lefty-resistance-horde/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiq6unl4ILbAhVjja0KHU6XDA8QqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw28LFyXU1HTz3GngZ0SspLI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Breaking N. Korea news dumps COLD water on Hillary Clinton’s heated warning about Iran Deal fallout
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/05/12/breaking-n-korea-news-dumps-cold-water-on-hillary-clintons-heated-warning-about-iran-deal-fallout/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiq6unl4ILbAhVjja0KHU6XDA8QqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0-05FjKHF6yohgXga1RRUy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Candace Owens goes BEAST MODE on @Guardian for saying she defended neo-Nazis
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/05/12/candace-owens-goes-beast-mode-on-guardian-for-saying-she-defended-neo-nazis/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiq6unl4ILbAhVjja0KHU6XDA8QqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw1KH5MtPE21ZN6q0Qnx-6TI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Donald Trump to Feature on Israeli Coin Marking 70th Anniversary of Israel Independence
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/05/13/donald-trump-feature-israeli-coin-marking-70th-anniversary-israel-independence/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4loKa4oLbAhUCbK0KHeOdBlYQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw3O8Zak3wB2L6RNN-inkGUV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

*The 'Election Collusion' Was between Our Intelligence Community and Britain*
By Clarice Feldman
As I will explain, the widespread notion that Russia and Trump colluded to beat Hillary has long been demonstrable bunk. What seems more clear each day is that there was collusion between certain members of the U.S. and British intelligence communities to spy on the Trump campaign. This may explain, in large part, the reluctance of the Department of Justice to reveal what it knows publicly. After all -- with rare exceptions -- the two countries’ intelligence services have long had important information gathering and sharing agreements, and exposure of this may harm the traditional reciprocal relationship.

Congressman Devin Nunes, chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, has been stonewalled by the Department of Justice respecting the details of the originating Electronic Communication (EC) on July 31, 2016, which formed the basis of the commencement of the FBI counterintelligence investigation into the Trump campaign. In particular, he wanted to know the identity of the person whose name had been redacted on what has been described as an FBI/DOJ source “a U.S. Citizen who has provided intelligence to the CIA and FBI”. The DOJ replied that revealing the source “might damage international relationships.” Failing to get a response, Nunes threatened to hold the attorney general in contempt of Congress and the DoJ offered a private meeting. At this meeting they were denied an opportunity to view the relevant documents, but Greg Jarrett reports they will get to see them next week:



At about the time the meeting took place, Kimberley Strassel of the _Wall Street Journal _dropped a bombshell, making public what we long suspected.

The bureau already has some explaining to do. Thanks to the Washington Post’s unnamed law-enforcement leakers, we know Mr. Nunes’s request deals with a “top secret intelligence source” of the FBI and CIA, who is a U.S. citizen and who was involved in the Russia collusion probe. When government agencies refer to sources, they mean people who appear to be average citizens but use their profession or contacts to spy for the agency. Ergo, we might take this to mean that the FBI secretly had a person on the payroll who used his or her non-FBI credentials to interact in some capacity with the Trump campaign.

This would amount to spying, and it is hugely disconcerting. It would also be a major escalation from the electronic surveillance we already knew about, which was bad enough. (snip)

And to the point, when precisely was this human source operating? Because if it was prior to that infamous Papadopoulos tip, then the FBI isn’t being straight. It would mean the bureau was spying on the Trump campaign prior to that moment. And that in turn would mean that the FBI had been spurred to act on the basis of something other than a junior campaign aide’s loose lips.

We also know that among the Justice Department’s stated reasons for not complying with the Nunes subpoena was its worry that to do so might damage international relationships. This suggests the “source” may be overseas, have ties to foreign intelligence, or both. That’s notable, given the highly suspicious role foreigners have played in this escapade. It was an Australian diplomat who reported the Papadopoulos conversation. Dossier author Christopher Steele is British, used to work for MI6, and retains ties to that spy agency as well as to a network of former spooks. It was a former British diplomat who tipped off Sen. John McCain to the dossier. How this “top secret” source fits into this puzzle could matter deeply.

But what is clear is that we’ve barely scratched the surface of the FBI’s 2016 behavior, and the country will never get the straight story until President Trump moves to declassify everything possible. It’s time to rip off the band-aid.

Jarrett: Our top story, the corrupt DOJ Leaderships is still stonewalling Congress about a potential Bombshell revelation -- the identity of an FBI Mole within the Trump Campaign. House Intelligence Committee members Devin Nunes and Trey Gowdy will have to wait until next week to get a direct look at the very documents related to the Russia Probe.
Whether the British counterparts were hoodwinked into playing this role is still unclear. Maybe they were. On the other hand, with most of what they know about the U.S. electorate doubtless coming from the NYT and even more left-wing British media, they may well have done this willingly, believing the globalist Hillary had a sure shot at the presidency and this was a means of cementing a relationship with her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mueller Indicted A Russian Company That Didn't Even Exist, Court Transcripts Say
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30556/disaster-mueller-indicted-russian-company-didnt-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiJtY2734LbAhUKSq0KHb5nD0wQqUMIQDAB&usg=AOvVaw0UcCIn_S6cclF7JzF7GGbG&ampcf=1


In other words, he's making shit up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In other words, he's making shit up.


That may be his only option at this point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In other words, he's making shit up.


No, they are, sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, they are, sucker.


They are what?
You ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are what?
> You ok?


The Daily Liar gets you guys overtime, again, hilarious what for people will believe! All in an effort to make yourselves feel better about the baboon in chief you so desperately need to believe in. You guys crack me up!


----------



## espola (May 13, 2018)

It appears that John Bolton has revealed the foundations of his foreign policy -- Israel and Saudi oil.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

YouTube · Patriotic Populist

8:44
Ann Coulter Discusses President Trump Pulling Out The Iran Deal
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XDfI_JT23BY&ved=0ahUKEwjiwai9-4LbAhVBX60KHdhGB04Qt9IBCL4BMBo&usg=AOvVaw0H-jwbM7lHDP0HoPv5Mldd


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears that John Bolton has revealed the foundations of his foreign policy -- Israel and Saudi oil.


Apparently....
Israel & the Saudi's will apply military pressure on Iraq...
While Merkel, Macron & May put pressure on Iraq's economy
Meanwhile their will be a historic summit with North Korea goin' on over in Singapore.


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2018)

Oh My God!! There are MIDDLEMEN!! and they are GETTING RICH? 

Who knew?? How did this happen?? Who never told us about the middle men??!!!!!


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently....
> Israel & the Saudi's will apply military pressure on Iraq...
> While Merkel, Macron & May put pressure on Iraq's economy
> Meanwhile their will be a historic summit with North Korea goin' on over in Singapore.


Why worry about Iraq? The Shia Iranians don't have complete control... yet.

Now. What is going to come out of Korea? Money bet predictions anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Why worry about Iraq? The Shia Iranians don't have complete control... yet.
> 
> Now. What is going to come out of Korea? Money bet predictions anyone?


You mean besides the 3 Americans?
Don't be a hater.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently....
> Israel & the Saudi's will apply military pressure on Iraq...
> While Merkel, Macron & May put pressure on Iraq's economy
> Meanwhile their will be a historic summit with North Korea goin' on over in Singapore.


Iran?


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean besides the 3 Americans?
> Don't be a hater.


Um.. two of them kidnapped under Trump. How many Americans held in Iran?

Glad they are released but this is a stupid argument. Don't be such a ninny.

Next.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Iran?


Yes...Thank you.
I was concentrating on my punctuation, thinking of Iran and spelled Iraq.
Thanks again.


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2018)

Hey, did that check from Mexico for the wall come through yet, cause I'm at Standard Brands choosing a color and they say there's no Pesos in the account.

Racist Joe, you know anything about this? I was gonna pick red, white and blue, but I need some yanqui dollars. What's up with that?


----------



## espola (May 13, 2018)

Tweet from t about helping the unemployed --“Too many jobs in China lost. Commerce Department has been instructed to get it done!”

Tired of winning yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Bolton: Sanctions on European countries “possible” (video)
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/13/bolton-sanctions-european-countries-possible-video/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_sYOQ6YPbAhVBcq0KHbvPClgQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1_g4qUIbMSsOzXhDfCtk3w&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bolton: Sanctions on European countries “possible” (video)
> View attachment 2581
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/13/bolton-sanctions-european-countries-possible-video/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_sYOQ6YPbAhVBcq0KHbvPClgQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1_g4qUIbMSsOzXhDfCtk3w&ampcf=1


Bolton has been pissed off for decades because people laugh at his appearance and wacka-doodle ideas.  He has a  lot of scores to settle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Bolton has been pissed off for decades because people laugh at his appearance and wacka-doodle ideas.  He has a  lot of scores to settle.


 He looks like he could be related to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

First they put our President on their money and now this?

Winning


Israeli Soccer Team Changes Name to Honor Trump - Timothy Meads
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/05/13/israeli-soccer-team-changes-name-to-honor-trump-n2480306?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwizoq-E-IPbAhVRYK0KHaBlC1QQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3VN5kLokdxJyio6fpWI9F4


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

One guy in this video actually has a brain, and attempts to use it.
The rest are parrots and lemmings.


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2018)

Why aren't you people doing anything about the MIDDLE MEN!!!!! The are out there. In the MIDDLE. Getting RICH!!!! How did we let so many MEN IN THE MIDDLE!!!

Hey, I have a prediction: The North Korea summit will lead to the President calling for us to help a Chinese telecom that spies on it's own people, puts backdoors in phones and technology it exports. Anyone wanna bet on that? That's what those "China People" to quote a great GOP thinker, are going to ask for. Waddya think?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Why aren't you people doing anything about the MIDDLE MEN!!!!! The are out there. In the MIDDLE. Getting RICH!!!! How did we let so many MEN IN THE MIDDLE!!!
> 
> Hey, I have a prediction: The North Korea summit will lead to the President calling for us to help a Chinese telecom that spies on it's own people, puts backdoors in phones and technology it exports. Anyone wanna bet on that? That's what those "China People" to quote a great GOP thinker, are going to ask for. Waddya think?


I think you may need a stronger sedative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Iran’s Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/13/irans-foreign-minister-threatens-expose-western-diplomats-took-bribes-create-iran-nuclear-deal/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiOqN2y_4PbAhULSa0KHS6IB1MQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3wlCV8fU4AqtBErMW-OX0k&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

EU Tries to Embarrass the US Over Our Jerusalem Embassy Move but It Blows up in Their Face

STREIFF // Posted at 8:26 pm on May 13, 2018


_





On Monday, the United States will open its embassy in Jerusalem. This is a move that is both long over due and reflects the realities of the situation. The odds of Israel giving up half of Jerusalem, particularly that half containing the Western Wall, to a terrorist organization hellbent on Israel’s destruction approached zero. While the “final status” of Jerusalem is, in theory, under negotiations, the fact is that no sane person believes it will ever be the capital of Palestinian state.





On Friday, France (naturally) introduced a resolution for consideration by the EU declaring Jerusalem should be the capital of Israel and Palestine; that the status of Jerusalem should only be resolved as part of peace negotiations; and that EU nations will not follow the US example and move their embassies to Jerusalem. The purpose of the resolution was to show disapproval of the US move and as a little juvenile retaliation for the US decision to leave the Iran nuclear deal on Wednesday. The best laid plans of mice and Frogs do often go awry.

Three countries, Hungary, Romania, and the Czech Republic, voted against the resolution depriving it of the unanimous vote required for it to pass. Both the Czech Republic and Romania have flirted with the idea of moving their own embassies to Jerusalem but their governments are divided on that decision.






This is just a hint of the growing fragility of the European Union. If France can’t bring in a resolution on a subject like this, will it and Germany be able to strong arm the other members of the EU to support the Iran nuclear deal?




_


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys! How do we all feel about Sadr and the Brigades being the new PM of Iraq? Won't that be something? We brought Sadam down for the Iranians!

Holy Shiite.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey guys! How do we all feel about Sadr and the Brigades being the new PM of Iraq? Won't that be something? We brought Sadam down for the Iranians!
> 
> Holy Shiite.


More winning!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> More winning!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

* *

*WATCH: Joy Reid Panel Attacks Military Veterans*
by RYAN SAAVEDRAMay 13, 2018


On Saturday, a panel hosted by embattled MSNBC host Joy Reid attacked the character of military veterans who support President Donald Trump.

MSNBC terrorism analyst Malcolm Nance, who previously called for a terrorist attack by ISIS against a Trump property, said that veterans who support the president are "not honorable," NewsBusters reported.

"And these military people love him, all right?" Nance began. "And I'm just going to come right out and say it: not honorable military veterans."

"Because an honorable military veteran, if they had heard this story, would have said, 'You know what, there's a line, and that line has now been crossed,'" Nance continued. "But they have this cultish love of him where the love of Donald Trump exceeds the Constitution — exceeds the honor of everyone who has sacrificed and lost in this nation."


----------



## Friesland (May 14, 2018)

Speaking of winning, Sadr is still winning in Iraq. Luckily his coaltion is with that Iraqi Communists...

(Too bad the old Kitchen got blown-up. There were a few Stormfront clowns there that didn't understand how Iran was going to infiltrate the country that "we" liberated.... because, of course, racist alt-right ashats are idiots... This would be a good teaching moment.)


----------



## Friesland (May 14, 2018)

But what about all the MEN IN THE MIDDLE GETTING RICH?!!!!!! What will we do about them? Who will protect their MIDDLE jobs? How did they get in the MIDDLE? Who knew there were even MEN who could FIT in the middle! Who knew business was so complicated? No One Knew. That's who!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Speaking of winning, Sadr is still winning in Iraq. Luckily his coaltion is with that Iraqi Communists...
> 
> (Too bad the old Kitchen got blown-up. There were a few Stormfront clowns there that didn't understand how Iran was going to infiltrate the country that "we" liberated.... because, of course, racist alt-right ashats are idiots... This would be a good teaching moment.)


You OK?


----------



## Friesland (May 14, 2018)

I get it now! ZTE violated sanctions on Iran and stole US IP so we have to help them out because... oh wait. Cuz Sadr! Holy Shiite!

https://gizmodo.com/us-bans-zte-from-buying-parts-from-american-companies-f-1825295176


----------



## Friesland (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You OK?


I'm awesome! How's the whole slinging smack and harassing POCs working out?


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I get it now! ZTE violated sanctions on Iran and stole US IP so we have to help them out because... oh wait. Cuz Sadr! Holy Shiite!
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/us-bans-zte-from-buying-parts-from-american-companies-f-1825295176


I'm glad you posted this, because it's such a strange story.  I really don't even know what to think...


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Why aren't you people doing anything about the MIDDLE MEN!!!!! The are out there. In the MIDDLE. Getting RICH!!!! How did we let so many MEN IN THE MIDDLE!!!
> 
> Hey, I have a prediction: The North Korea summit will lead to the President calling for us to help a Chinese telecom that spies on it's own people, puts backdoors in phones and technology it exports. Anyone wanna bet on that? That's what those "China People" to quote a great GOP thinker, are going to ask for. Waddya think?


Well I'd bet the deal goes more like this- if NK gives up nukes, are they going to be allowed to continue to run the forced labor camps and run what amounts to a despotic dictatorship... and at the same time be given unfettered access to the global economy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm awesome! How's the whole slinging smack and harassing POCs working out?


You mean POS got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm glad you posted this, because it's such a strange story.  I really don't even know what to think...


Just ask Pelosi, she will tell you.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just ask Pelosi, she will tell you.


Parties leaders in Congress are always going to be attacked because putting together good compromises always leaves everyone unhappy.  Personally I like Pelosi because if she were replaced at this juncture- it would only be with someone starkly liberal, and I'm more moderate.  I mean let's face it, she's not out there talking about impeachment or trying to throw a wrench in Trump's negotiations with North Korea or Europe...


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Why aren't you people doing anything about the MIDDLE MEN!!!!! The are out there. In the MIDDLE. Getting RICH!!!! How did we let so many MEN IN THE MIDDLE!!!
> 
> Hey, I have a prediction: The North Korea summit will lead to the President calling for us to help a Chinese telecom that spies on it's own people, puts backdoors in phones and technology it exports. Anyone wanna bet on that? That's what those "China People" to quote a great GOP thinker, are going to ask for. *Waddya think?*


*Yur a Pompous " Shit Slinger ".....*


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Parties leaders in Congress are always going to be attacked because putting together good compromises always leaves everyone unhappy.  Personally I like Pelosi because if she were replaced at this juncture- it would only be with someone starkly liberal, and I'm more moderate.  I mean let's face it, she's not out there talking about impeachment or trying to throw a wrench in Trump's negotiations with North Korea or Europe...


*English is difficult for you....isn't it !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Speaking of winning, Sadr is still winning in Iraq. Luckily his coaltion is with that Iraqi Communists...
> 
> (Too bad the old Kitchen got blown-up. There were a few Stormfront clowns there that didn't understand how Iran was going to infiltrate the country that "we" liberated.... because, of course, racist alt-right ashats are idiots... This would be a good teaching moment.)


Did you mean ass hats?  A teaching moment indeed.  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Speaking of winning, Sadr is still winning in Iraq. Luckily his coaltion is with that Iraqi Communists...
> 
> (Too bad the old Kitchen got blown-up. There were a few Stormfront clowns there that didn't understand how Iran was going to infiltrate the country that "we" liberated.... because, of course, racist alt-right ashats are idiots... This would be a good teaching moment.)


How's the "russian Trump collusion" conspiracy coming along?, ....oh wise and and thoughtful, master.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm awesome! How's the whole slinging smack and harassing POCs working out?



*Do you use two fingers or three when you collect the poo your slingin .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Parties leaders in Congress are always going to be attacked because putting together good compromises always leaves everyone unhappy.  Personally I like Pelosi because if she were replaced at this juncture- it would only be with someone starkly liberal, and I'm more moderate.  I mean let's face it, she's not out there talking about impeachment or trying to throw a wrench in Trump's negotiations with North Korea or Europe...


They were, then they figured out it was a loser, too late though. They will be on their best behavior until November.
Everyone knows if the Dems win the house that will be the first thing on the agenda.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How's the "russian Trump collusion" conspiracy coming along?, ....oh wise and and thoughtful, master.


Pretty Stormy out there.


----------



## Friesland (May 14, 2018)

Is there a day for Middle Men? NO! Liberal Media won't let that happen either...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Parties leaders in Congress are always going to be attacked because putting together good compromises always leaves everyone unhappy.  Personally I like Pelosi because if she were replaced at this juncture- it would only be with someone starkly liberal, and I'm more moderate.  I mean let's face it, she's not out there talking about impeachment or trying to throw a wrench in Trump's negotiations with North Korea or Europe...



REVOLT IN THE RANKS
*Impeachment-obsessed Dem turns on Pelosi for not backing Trump ouster plan*


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2018)

North Korea thing going well.
Iraq thing going well.
Israel/Gaza thing going well.

At least a giant Chinese spy-controlled Telecom caught a break...


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Is there a day for Middle Men? NO! Liberal Media won't let that happen either...
> 
> View attachment 2589


I guess t never got (or gave) a Father's Day gift.

Reminds me of this, for some reason --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*Peter Strzok was selected by John Brennan to help author the ICA, based partly on the Steele dossier*
John SextonPosted at 3:01 pm on May 15, 2018







Real Clear Investigations has a story up today which sheds some light on Former CIA Director John Brennan and the January 2017 Intelligence Community Assessment (ICA) which he helped produce. Specifically, it reveals that Brennan’s claims that the dossier was not used in the creation of the ICA appear to be false. Also, Brennan hand-selected the authors of the assessment including anti-Trump partisan Peter Strzok. In case you’ve forgotten some of the details, the January 2017 ICA reached this conclusion about the goals of Russian interference in the 2016 election:

See Also: Today’s hot topics on the Return of TEMS: Daycare for terrorists, midterm madness, Jerusalem moves, and more!

We assess Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered an influence campaign in 2016 aimed at the US presidential election. Russia’s goals were to undermine public faith in the US democratic process, denigrate Secretary Clinton, and harm her electability and potential presidency. We further assess Putin and the Russian Government developed a clear preference for President-elect Trump.

Today, Real Clear Investigations reveals that one of the sources used to reach that conclusion was the Steele dossier, something Brennan has repeatedly denied was the case.

TRENDING:
*Peter Strzok was selected by John Brennan to help author the ICA, based partly on the Steele dossier *
In a March 5, 2018, letter to House Intelligence Committee Chairman Devin Nunes, Adm. Rogers informed the committee that a two-page summary of the dossier — described as “the Christopher Steele information” — was “added” as an “appendix to the ICA draft,” and that consideration of that appendix was “part of the overall ICA review/approval process.”

His skepticism of the dossier may explain why the NSA parted company with other intelligence agencies and cast doubt on one of its crucial conclusions: that Vladimir Putin personally ordered a cyberattack on Hillary Clinton’s campaign to help Donald Trump win the White House.

Rogers has testified that while he was sure the Russians wanted to hurt Clinton, he wasn’t as confident as CIA and FBI officials that their actions were designed to help Trump, explaining that such as assessment “didn’t have the same level of sourcing and the same level of multiple sources.”

There’s no way Brennan could have missed an appendix to the ICA, so why did he tell the House Intelligence Community the dossier was, “not in any way used as the basis for the intelligence community’s assessment?” The fact that he has become an outspoken anti-Trump presence on Twitter certainly doesn’t help his case that he was always acting as a non-partisan professional.

The story goes on to point out that when it came to the writing of the ICA, DNI James Clapper “limited input to a couple dozen chosen analysts from just three agencies — the CIA, NSA and FBI.” Why would he do that instead of letting all 17 intel agencies weigh in on it? Fred Fleitz a former CIA analyst who worked for the agency for 19 years believes Clapper wanted to skew the results:

Fleitz suggests that the Obama administration limited the number of players involved in the analysis to skew the results. He believes the process was “manipulated” to reach a “predetermined political conclusion” that the incoming Republican president was compromised by the Russians.

“I’ve never viewed the ICA as credible,” the CIA veteran added.

Adding to the sense that this might have been politicized, one of the authors of the ICA was anti-Trump (and pro-Hillary) partisan Peter Strzok, who was hand-picked for the job by fellow anti-Trump partisan Brennan.

A source close to the House investigation said Brennan himself selected the CIA and FBI analysts who worked on the ICA, and that they included former FBI counterespionage chief Peter Strzok.

“Strzok was the intermediary between Brennan and [former FBI Director James] Comey, and he was one of the authors of the ICA,” according to the source.

In case you’ve forgotten just how much Strzok disliked Trump. Here’s a brief sample (Note this is several conversations over a period of months).

Strzok – God Hillary should win. 100,000,000-0.

[…]

Strzok – Just went to a southern Virginia Walmart. I could SMELL the Trump support…

[…]

Strzok – I am riled up. Trump is a f***ing idiot, is unable to provide a coherent answer.

There’s a lot more like that demonstrating that Strzok dislikes Trump (and likes Hillary). It’s enough to make you wonder how detached his own partisanship was when helping to craft that IC Assessment. After all, Robert Mueller saw those texts and concluded Strzok was too partisan to work on the Special Counsel investigation. Does that make him too partisan to craft the ICA?

Between the inclusion of material from the DNC-funded dossier, the selection of Peter Strzok as one of the authors, and the hand-selected agencies allowed to weigh in by Clapper, the ICA seems to have had plenty of opportunity for partisan massaging. That doesn’t automatically mean it’s conclusions about Putin’s intent are false. Personally, I think it’s clear Putin wanted to hurt Hillary’s campaign based on a grudge he held against her going back to 2011. But there’s certainly enough partisan smoke here to warrant a second look at the conclusions.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-china-zte_us_5af9f701e4b0200bcab7fa66

Bribery is one of the crimes for which a President can be impeached.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Is there a day for Middle Men? NO! Liberal Media won't let that happen either...
> 
> View attachment 2589



*Wash your hands, you carry the stench of Poo.......*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess t never got (or gave) a Father's Day gift.
> 
> Reminds me of this, for some reason --



*Lying Thief.*


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2018)

Poor Paulie Manman.... no dismisal. Sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-china-zte_us_5af9f701e4b0200bcab7fa66
> 
> Bribery is one of the crimes for which a President can be impeached.


So is perjury.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*CNN’s Chris Cillizza Deletes GIF of President Trump in Rifle ‘Crosshairs’*
2586
Email
Google+
Twitter






CNN / Edit: BNN
by Joshua Caplan15 May 20181,601

15 May, 2018 15 May, 2018
*CNN Politics Reporter and Editor-at-Large Chris Cillizza deleted a tweet Tuesday afternoon containing a gif of President Donald Trump in the center of a rifle’s crosshairs.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

PURE LOVE -- Trump Makes Time For Unscheduled Trip To Visit Melania In The Hospital 
US | Justin Caruso


She had a minor surgery


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*DEPRAVED: Chelsea Handler Compares Netanyahu To Hitler And Gaza to Auschwitz *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*Iran Ayatollah Reveals Iran's Peaceful Nuclear Intentions: 'We Will Turn Tel Aviv And Haifa To Rubble' *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*BREAKING. Nikki Haley Walks Out on Palestinian UN Representative*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*Turkey’s Erdogan Accuses Israel of Genocide and Boots the Israeli Ambassador Over Gaza Violence*
streiff


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

*Amber Athey*‏Verified account @*amber_athey*



Amber Athey Retweeted Chris Cillizza

I just downloaded the Gif Grabber app on my Mac and the default capture window does not contain crosshairs

Amber Athey added,

 





*Chris Cillizza*Verified account @*CillizzaCNN*
I’ve deleted a GIF about President Trump. We use @*GifGrabber* to make our GIFs and it defaults to the image below as a first frame. To clear up any unintended confusion, I’ve removed the tweet.
1:20 PM - 15 May 2018

*259* Retweets
*455* Likes
                          
30 replies    259 retweets    455 likes


*Chris Cillizza is  GD LIAR.....He should be fired and all of the CNN Reporters*
*should lose their Press Passes Immediately  !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

Game Over, Anti-Trump Democrats: Trump CIA Nominee Clinches Enough Votes For Confirmation 
Matt Vespa |


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

*Winning !*

*And Ol Nicky Haley told the  " Losers " to Pound Sand !*


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2018)

Wait... I'm starting to get a nagging feeling North Korea might not just give up all their nukes due to Mr Trump's exceptional negotiating skills. Could that possibly be true? Didn't Mr. Kim read the Art of the Deal?

Hey, how's that Iraqi election going anyway? Big reward for defeating ISIS?

Oh well, at least we're winning in Jerusalum....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait... I'm starting to get a nagging feeling North Korea might not just give up all their nukes due to Mr Trump's exceptional negotiating skills. Could that possibly be true? Didn't Mr. Kim read the Art of the Deal?
> 
> Hey, how's that Iraqi election going anyway? Big reward for defeating ISIS?
> 
> Oh well, at least we're winning in Jerusalum....


So far you're batting 1.000 when it comes to all things Trump.......


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2018)

_Here is an official translation of a statement released by the Korean Central News Agency of North Korea on Wednesday. _
Kim Jong Un, the chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea, made a strategic decision to put an end to the unpleasant steps for peace and stability in the Korean peninsula and the world.
In response to the noble intention of Chairman Kim Jong Un, President Trump stated his position for terminating the historically deep-rooted hostility and improving the relations between DPRK and the U.S.
I appreciated the position positively with an expectation that upcoming DPRK-U.S. summit would be a big step forward for catalyzing detente on the Korean peninsula and building a great future.
But now prior to the DPRK-U.S. summit, unbridled remarks provoking the other side of dialogue are recklessly made in the U.S. and I am totally disappointed as these constitute extremely unjust behavior.
High-ranking officials of the White House and the Department of State including Bolton, White House national security adviser, are letting loose the assertions of so-called Libya mode of nuclear abandonment, “complete, verifiable and irreversible denuclearization,” “total decommissioning of nuclear weapons, missiles and biochemical weapons” etc. while talking about formula of “abandoning nuclear weapons first, compensating afterwards.”
This is not an expression of intention to address the issue through dialogue. It is essentially a manifestation of awfully sinister move to impose on our dignified state the destiny of Libya or Iraq which had been collapsed due to yielding the whole of their countries to big powers.
I cannot suppress indignation at such moves of the U.S., and harbor doubt about the U.S. sincerity for improved DPRK-U.S. relations through sound dialogue and negotiations.
World knows too well that our country is neither Libya nor Iraq which have met miserable fate.
It is absolutely absurd to dare compare the DPRK, a nuclear weapon state, to Libya which had been at the initial state of nuclear development.
*We shed light on the quality of Bolton already in the past, and we do not hide our feelings of repugnance towards him.
(and to think I once said I couldn't imagine agreeing with Kim or North Korea on anything - yet it's as if they read my mind!)*
If the Trump administration fails to recall the lessons learned from the past when the DPRK-U.S. talks had to undergo twists and setbacks owing to the likes of Bolton and turns its ear to the advice of quasi-”patriots” who insist on Libya mode and the like, prospects of upcoming DPRK-U.S. summit and overall DPRK-U.S. relations will be crystal clear.
We have already stated our intention of denuclearization of the Korean peninsula and made clear on several occasions that precondition for denuclearization is to put an end to anti-DPRK hostile policy and nuclear threats and blackmail of the United States.
etc etc etc....


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So far you're batting 1.000 when it comes to all things Trump.......


You following the Iraqi election.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait... I'm starting to get a nagging feeling North Korea might not just give up all their nukes due to Mr Trump's exceptional negotiating skills. Could that possibly be true? Didn't Mr. Kim read the Art of the Deal?
> 
> Hey, how's that Iraqi election going anyway? Big reward for defeating ISIS?
> 
> Oh well, at least we're winning in Jerusalum....


Does that mean t has to give back the Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You following the Iraqi election.


The one that indicates Iraqi independence from outside influences?
What about it?


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The one that indicates Iraqi independence from outside influences?
> What about it?


I think he's asking how many trillions in US taxpayer dollars did we spend truning Iraq into an Iranian puppet?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think he's asking how many trillions in US taxpayer dollars did we spend truning Iraq into an Iranian puppet?


From what I've read Moktada al-Sadr wants to shake up his government & clean up the corruption and is described in the New York Times as a "patriot who rails against outside interference by Iran as well as America".


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From what I've read Moktada al-Sadr wants to shake up his government & clean up the corruption and is described in the New York Times as a "patriot who rails against outside interference by Iran as well as America".


Oh... yes well that quote totally makes it okay that Trump scheduled moving the Isreali embassy to Jerusalem on the same day as the Iraqi vote for president.  I mean why not just call over and tell the Ayatollah he'd decided to give them Iraq on a silver platter. I mean we've put what was it... $5 or $6 Trillion into rebuilding it so you can imagine what the place is worth. 

Good grief.


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The one that indicates Iraqi independence from outside influences?
> What about it?


Just wondering if you were. Remember the Sadr Brigades? I do. Ever looked at a map of Iraq? Ever looked at who it shares borders with? Better hope we tell Ankara to go stuff their tin pot dictator and start propping up the Kurds. 

In unrelated news, it's so interesting Novartis' legal counsel stepped down today. What a coincidence.


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From what I've read Moktada al-Sadr wants to shake up his government & clean up the corruption and is described in the New York Times as a "patriot who rails against outside interference by Iran as well as America".


Hm... So you don't remember the Sadr brigades? Or who they fought against in Baghdad? Ok...

Maybe you know them by their other name, the Mahdi Army... or maybe you don't know anyone serving in Baghdad. I do...

https://web.stanford.edu/group/mappingmilitants/cgi-bin/groups/view/57


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The one that indicates Iraqi independence from outside influences?
> What about it?


I got to return to this. We are a nation of idiots. Truly.

Google JAM, Mahdi Army, Battle of Sadr City 2004, 2007 or 2008. Or just watch 60 Minutes or "the Long Road Home."

Does anyone actually know anything about the various wars we keep letting our soldiers get killed in? Unbelievable.

Where did Sadr go when he went into exile? The Poconos? Saudi Arabia? Cancun? 

The election success of Sadr and the Iraqi Communists - and more important the failure of Maliki and the US supported government (and the low-turnout, which indicates an abadonment of the political process in general) promises more instability, in fighting and division. Look at Afghanistan, Syria and Lybia. Add Iraqi. It's gonna be the 100 year's war.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

'A Certain Fishiness' 
*Clinton Campaign Funneled $150,000 To Hillary's Personal Company *
Investigative Group | Andrew Kerr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

So, business as usual.







ERDOGAN URGES ISLAMIC WORLD TO UNITE AGAINST ISRAEL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait... I'm starting to get a nagging feeling North Korea might not just give up all their nukes due to Mr Trump's exceptional negotiating skills. Could that possibly be true? Didn't Mr. Kim read the Art of the Deal?
> 
> Hey, how's that Iraqi election going anyway? Big reward for defeating ISIS?
> 
> Oh well, at least we're winning in Jerusalum....


Israel? You mean where Trump gave away our bargaining power with the embassy giveaway move? No concessions from either side, some great deal maker he is, not.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm... So you don't remember the Sadr brigades? Or who they fought against in Baghdad? Ok...
> 
> Maybe you know them by their other name, the Mahdi Army... or maybe you don't know anyone serving in Baghdad. I do...
> 
> https://web.stanford.edu/group/mappingmilitants/cgi-bin/groups/view/57


Congratulations...
I know several folks that served in Iraq....now what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Israel? You mean where Trump gave away our bargaining power with the embassy giveaway move? No concessions from either side, some great deal maker he is, not.


 The Palestinians don't want peace. 
They can't win a war against Israel, yet they won't compromise.


*Firstly, here's what the United States policy was before now*
Confusingly, the US Congress passed a law in 1995 called the Jerusalem Embassy Act which described Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and said it should not be divided.

That law required the US embassy to be moved to Jerusalem by 1999.

But this hasn't happened because every six months, successive presidents have signed a waiver to keep the US embassy in Tel Aviv for national security reasons.

As well, successive presidents have backed negotiations between Israel and the Palestinians on the status of Jerusalem.

However, that's not always what they said before they took office.

*In 2008, then Democratic candidate Barack Obama called Jerusalem the 'capital of Israel'*
*In 2000, then Republican candidate George W Bush promised to move the US embassy to Jerusalem*
*In 1993, former president Bill Clinton also came to office saying he supported 'the principle' of moving the US embassy to Jerusalem*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-12-07/what-have-past-presidents-said-about-israel-and-jerusalem/9234736


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations...
> I know several folks that served in Iraq....now what?


Ask them about the Mahdi Army, the Peace Brigades, the battle for Sadr City 2004, 2007 and 2008, JAM, Sadr Brigades, then ask them if they think the election of a coaltion of the "Peace Brigades" and Iraqi Communists to a plurality or possible coalition majority of Iraqi parlament seats is good or bad for US forces in Iraq.

I will be very interested in what they have to say. Let us know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Palestinians don't want peace.
> 
> 
> *In 2008, then Democratic candidate Barack Obama called Jerusalem the 'capital of Israel'*
> ...


All those 3 lacked were balls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Trump has to be the worst negotiator/deal maker of all time, all he does is give things away.


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations...
> I know several folks that served in Iraq....now what?


The stupidest thing about this is you want to fux with my opinion simply because I hate racist con man Trump. You don't even care that Sadr and his militias killed American and coalition troops, that he's a Shia fundamentalist, that his group is alligned with Iraqi communists and will probably end up making a power-sharing arangements with the overtly pro-Iranian groups that came in second (US backed Maliki and friends mop up at 3rd.)

Supporting the guys that ambush our troops to own the libs is a true sign of genius.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> _Here is an official translation of a statement released by the Korean Central News Agency of North Korea on Wednesday. _
> Kim Jong Un, the chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea, made a strategic decision to put an end to the unpleasant steps for peace and stability in the Korean peninsula and the world.
> In response to the noble intention of Chairman Kim Jong Un, President Trump stated his position for terminating the historically deep-rooted hostility and improving the relations between DPRK and the U.S.
> I appreciated the position positively with an expectation that upcoming DPRK-U.S. summit would be a big step forward for catalyzing detente on the Korean peninsula and building a great future.
> ...



*I'll have a soon to be disbarred Lawyer read it !*

*His acronym is: CPSL.....*

*He's busy at the moment threatening People all over the United States*
*with Law Suits for exposing the TRUTH about him, might be a little*
*while....*

*Can you put that in " Cliff Note " version for the time being....*
*Mr " Poo " Slinger aka FriedBrainCells aka Friesnhand aka Poofurbrains*


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has to be the worst negotiator/deal maker of all time, all he does is give things away.



*Except Pallets of CASH !!!!!*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has to be the worst negotiator/deal maker of all time, all he does is give things away.


Tell that to the 3 Americans and their families he just set free.
He didn't even have to let terrorists lose to get them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The stupidest thing about this is you want to fux with my opinion simply because I hate racist con man Trump. You don't even care that Sadr and his militias killed American and coalition troops, that he's a Shia fundamentalist, that his group is alligned with Iraqi communists and will probably end up making a power-sharing arangements with the overtly pro-Iranian groups that came in second (US backed Maliki and friends mop up at 3rd.)
> 
> Supporting the guys that ambush our troops to own the libs is a true sign of genius.


You're in no position to tell me what I do or don't care for...you don't know me that well. How exactly did I fux with you or your opinion? Apparently saying congrats & saying I know a couple of people who served in Iraq is an insult of some type.
When did you become such a f'n weenie?


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're in no position to tell me what I do or don't care for...you don't know me that well. How exactly did I fux with you or your opinion? Apparently saying congrats & saying I know a couple of people who served in Iraq is an insult of some type.
> When did you become such a f'n weenie?


You think Sadr is an "independent" so you ride that horse.

You weigh in on stuff you know nothing about simply to be oppositional. Shall I list the men and women killed in the 04, 07, 08 (and other) Sadr City actions? 

I expect stupid, reactionary crap from racist joe, but you occiasionally actually think for yourself. So, what did your Iraqi vet friends tell you about Sadr, JAM, Peace Brigades, Sadr Brigades?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You think Sadr is an "independent" so you ride that horse.
> 
> You weigh in on stuff you know nothing about simply to be oppositional. Shall I list the men and women killed in the 04, 07, 08 (and other) Sadr City actions?
> 
> I expect stupid, reactionary crap from racist joe, but you occiasionally actually think for yourself. So, what did your Iraqi vet friends tell you about Sadr, JAM, Peace Brigades, Sadr Brigades?


The smart one has spoken.
What a dope you are, that iz how I see you.
Was that reactionary enough for you?


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You think Sadr is an "independent" so you ride that horse.
> 
> You weigh in on stuff you know nothing about simply to be oppositional. Shall I list the men and women killed in the 04, 07, 08 (and other) Sadr City actions?
> 
> I expect stupid, reactionary crap from racist joe, but you occiasionally actually think for yourself. So, what did your Iraqi vet friends tell you about Sadr, JAM, Peace Brigades, Sadr Brigades?


Charlie Wilson's War or Friesnhands History Rewrite.......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The smart one has spoken.
> What a dope you are, that iz how I see you.
> Was that reactionary enough for you?


So . . . you have no opinion on the subject matter? Nothing to add? You simply believe your team is in trouble, and like Mighty Mouse, you are here to save the day? Ad hominem, no opinion, just attack the messenger.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You think Sadr is an "independent" so you ride that horse.
> 
> You weigh in on stuff you know nothing about simply to be oppositional. Shall I list the men and women killed in the 04, 07, 08 (and other) Sadr City actions?
> 
> I expect stupid, reactionary crap from racist joe, but you occiasionally actually think for yourself. So, what did your Iraqi vet friends tell you about Sadr, JAM, Peace Brigades, Sadr Brigades?


My Iraqi "vet friends" are mostly family members...but, they'd all go back and do it again if they had to....most of them served more than one tour of duty.
In order to have a discussion, one must weigh in, what I posted was what I read in the farleft bible - The New York Times.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/15/world/middleeast/iraqi-election-moktada-al-sadr-government.html
Please list all the men and women, including Iraqi's, that were killed in 04, 07, 08.
List them in chronological order & by whom they were killed.
Thanks Fries, always a pleasure to talk with you...now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So . . . you have no opinion on the subject matter? Nothing to add? You simply believe your team is in trouble, and like Mighty Mouse, you are here to save the day? Ad hominem, no opinion, just attack the messenger.


I try not to wade into something I don't know about, he mentioned me so I responded.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

*John Brennan Says the Dossier Was Not Relevant and yet He Told Obama It Was Credible*
streiff


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I try not to wade into something I don't know about, he mentioned me so I responded.


So you were just proving Fries point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *John Brennan Says the Dossier Was Not Relevant and yet He Told Obama It Was Credible*
> streiff


Do you understand the meaning of those two words and that something can be credible (as it has been deemed so because of corroborating evidence) yet irrelevant (they already knew all that stuff and worse)?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation goes on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you understand the meaning of those two words and that something can be credible (as it has been deemed so because of corroborating evidence) yet irrelevant (they already knew all that stuff and worse)?


Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Can you believe it?

CONFIRMED: Sarah Sanders Is One Of The 10 Most Admired Women In America 
Politics | Justin Caruso


Americans LOVE her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe it?
> 
> CONFIRMED: Sarah Sanders Is One Of The 10 Most Admired Women In America
> Politics | Justin Caruso
> ...


She is a gem.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is a gem.


She has a tough job.  She has to go out in public every day and try to make the liar-in-chief look good - sometimes by simply out-lying him.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe it?
> 
> CONFIRMED: Sarah Sanders Is One Of The 10 Most Admired Women In America
> Politics | Justin Caruso
> ...


From your source -- "The woman Americans admire most, according to the survey, is Michelle Obama."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> From your source -- "The woman Americans admire most, according to the survey, is Michelle Obama."


Sure its not Stormy Daniels?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> She has a tough job.  She has to go out in public every day and try to make the liar-in-chief look good - sometimes by simply out-lying him.


She does a good job for someone who is given no information to work off of . . . she is left to guess most of the time and sometimes she gets it wrong as Trump changes course often, usually a 180 degree turn.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She does a good job for someone who is given no information to work off of . . . she is left to guess most of the time and sometimes she gets it wrong as Trump changes course often, usually a 180 degree turn.


I like the way she doesn't take any shit.
She swings the Trump back hand like a gangsta.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> From your source -- "The woman Americans admire most, according to the survey, is Michelle Obama."


No accounting for the margin of error.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

I am not even going to read this.

RUDY: MUELLER SAID CAN'T INDICT PRESIDENT


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not even going to read this.
> 
> RUDY: MUELLER SAID CAN'T INDICT PRESIDENT


Should I read it or E-read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Report: California State Bar Investigating Michael Avenatti 
Politics | Peter Hasson


'Further investigation and prosecution, if warranted'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: California State Bar Investigating Michael Avenatti
> Politics | Peter Hasson
> 
> 
> 'Further investigation and prosecution, if warranted'


Will the winning never end?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Should I read it or E-read it?


It is beginning to look a lot like November 8th 2016 everywhere you go.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Should I read it or E-read it?


I e-read it.
Anyone know what it says?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Will the winning never end?


Talk about an E-weasel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is beginning to look a lot like November 8th 2016 everywhere you go.


Im not gonna celebrate early.
Thats what communists do.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like the way she doesn't take any shit.
> She swings the Trump back hand like a gangsta.


She's an obvious liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> She's an obvious liar.


King Kong ain't got nothing on you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like the way she doesn't take any shit.
> She swings the Trump back hand like a gangsta.


She has nothing to work with and makes excuses, or defers, on the fly to questions she didn't see coming. It is the talent of a seasoned liar, Kelly Anne must be proud.


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> She has a tough job.  She has to go out in public every day and try to make the liar-in-chief look good - sometimes by simply out-lying him.


Yea I was thinking the same.  Also I was wondering what her next step career wise might be?  There must literally be 100+ hours of her telling lies and untruths on camera.  Doubtful there will be a career in public office with that kind of ethical baggage.  Probably end up a lobbyist or a televangelist...


----------



## espola (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea I was thinking the same.  Also I was wondering what her next step career wise might be?  There must literally be 100+ hours of her telling lies and untruths on camera.  Doubtful there will be a career in public office with that kind of ethical baggage.  Probably end up a lobbyist or a televangelist...


What is Sean Spicer doing these days?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> She's an obvious liar.


You're the expert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> What is Sean Spicer doing these days?


Mrs Spicer, Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea I was thinking the same.  Also I was wondering what her next step career wise might be?  There must literally be 100+ hours of her telling lies and untruths on camera.  Doubtful there will be a career in public office with that kind of ethical baggage.  Probably end up a lobbyist or a televangelist...


There are still places for people with her talents . . . the NRA, tobacco industry, TASS, KCNA (she could replace the "Pink Lady"), fossil fuel industry, Fox news, fast food industry, Betty Crocker (she makes a helluva pie!)


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

espola said:


> She's an obvious liar.


Pot calling kettle black....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

_Millennial Conservative Candace Owens Ignites Snowflake Meltdown Nationwide
ROBYN DOLGIN
Democrats are right to be nervous about Candace Owens, who is driving a stake through the heart of Democratic messaging. _
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/millennial_conservative_candace_owens_ignites_snowflake_meltdown_nationwide.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

‘Palestinians’ sacrificing babies to score PR points
MAY 17, 2018
They manage to outdo themselves in utter vileness,
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/palestinians_sacrificing_babies_to_score_pr_points.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Palestinians’ sacrificing babies to score PR points
> MAY 17, 2018
> They manage to outdo themselves in utter vileness,
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/palestinians_sacrificing_babies_to_score_pr_points.html


When do the words, "sacrificing babies" and "a baby died" equate? Only in nutterville . . . and the article references Gazans saying they want to return to their ancestral homes, even though most were born in Gaza. Does that same logic apply here to Dreamers born in America?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When do the words, "sacrificing babies" and "a baby died" equate? Only in nutterville . . . and the article references Gazans saying they want to return to their ancestral homes, even though most were born in Gaza. Does that same logic apply here to Dreamers born in America?


Is it logical to bring babies when you know there will be violence and 60 people have been killed? Do you really think the fence crashers really think they will be let in?
Logic does not apply to people who came here illegally, is it logical for the law breakers to jump the line of millions who want to come here legally?
I am really starting to worry about you.
Call the Dummy hotline for some help.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2018)

*Hamas says most slain Gaza protesters were its members*

....senior Hamas official Salah Bardawil said 50 out of the nearly 60 protesters killed Monday were Hamas members, with the others being "from the people."
"It was clear to Israel and now it is clear to the whole world that there was no popular protest. This was an organized mob of terrorists organized by Hamas," said Israeli Foreign Ministry spokesman Emmanuel Nahshon.

https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/us-lead-guatemala-moves-embassy-jerusalem-55199162


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it logical to bring babies when you know there will be violence and 60 people have been killed? Do you really think the fence crashers really think they will be let in?
> Logic does not apply to people who came here illegally, is it logical for the law breakers to jump the line of millions who want to come here legally?
> I am really starting to worry about you.
> Call the Dummy hotline for some help.


1 baby died, 1. Kinda goes against the premise you've been told to believe and the title of the propaganda piece you posted. I have no dog in that race and only wish for peace. There are militants on both sides that won't compromise one bit. Trump should have used the embassy move as leverage, but gave it all away like he always does.

. . . and yes, many of those seeking asylum here have entered the country. Happens everyday, just with less fanfare. There is reality and there is what your handlers tell you to believe, wise the fuck up and think for yourself. Quit being so lazy.


----------



## Friesland (May 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My Iraqi "vet friends" are mostly family members...but, they'd all go back and do it again if they had to....most of them served more than one tour of duty.
> In order to have a discussion, one must weigh in, what I posted was what I read in the farleft bible - The New York Times.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/15/world/middleeast/iraqi-election-moktada-al-sadr-government.html
> Please list all the men and women, including Iraqi's, that were killed in 04, 07, 08.
> ...


So your vet friends confirmed what I said and you go all pee-yourself snowflakey. Lol.

No two ways about it, the Iraqi/US inability to capitalize on Abadi and the current Iraqi gov't defeat of Isis in Mosul is a huge opportunity missed. Lion can sit in his soaking diaper all he wants, but that's fact. The only "good" news is none of the parties: even Sadr/Commies, are strong enough to hold an alliance. Iran is pushing to do an Abadi coalition to freeze out Sadr. The US is trying to wrangle a coalition with Sadr/Communist party! But no matter who works it out, it's a weak alliance that will fall at the first sign of trouble.

Bad news is that means Bolton's stupid war will go on another 16 years or whatever...

Nice chatting with you as always, Lion, you're always so knowledgeable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 1 baby died, 1. Kinda goes against the premise you've been told to believe and the title of the propaganda piece you posted. I have no dog in that race and only wish for peace. There are militants on both sides that won't compromise one bit. Trump should have used the embassy move as leverage, but gave it all away like he always does.
> 
> . . . and yes, many of those seeking asylum here have entered the country. Happens everyday, just with less fanfare. There is reality and there is what your handlers tell you to believe, wise the fuck up and think for yourself. Quit being so lazy.


Yes, they moved all the way through Mexico to invade us, why didn't they get their asylum from Mexico?
Who do you think is the problem? The Jews or the Palestinians? Pick a side. What government gives payments for killing the other side?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they moved all the way through Mexico to invade us, why didn't they get their asylum from Mexico?
> Who do you think is the problem? The Jews or the Palestinians? Pick a side. What government gives payments for killing the other side?


The extremists are the problem, like always. Get rid of Hamas and the Israeli hard liners (Netanyahu included). Again Trump gave away a golden opportunity to negotiate . . . but we now know that isn't his strong point.

 An Amnesty International survey of 385 Central American migrants suggests that Mexican authorities routinely force people to return to dangerous conditions in their home countries, the rights group said Tuesday.

Seventy-five percent of the migrants from Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador who were interviewed said they had not been informed by Mexican immigration agents about their right to seek asylum in Mexico.

The report also said that “people seeking asylum whose lives are at risk in Central America are very frequently pressured into signing ‘voluntary return’ deportation papers.”

It cited the case of a Honduran bus driver who was killed three weeks after he was returned to his country from Mexico, despite the fact that street gangs in Honduras frequently target bus drivers for extortion.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/01/23/amnesty-international-report-mexico-migrants/1059523001/

On April 29, a group of 50 people — most of them families from Honduras and El Salvador — attempted to enter the United States at the port of entry in San Ysidro, across the US-Mexico border from Tijuana. They’re the first delegation from a “caravan” of about 300 Central Americans that has traveled through Mexico over the past few weeks on the way to the United States, organized by the humanitarian nonprofit Pueblos sin Fronteras. 

The caravan members were initially prevented from entering the US because Customs and Border Protection agents told them they didn’t have the capacity to process them. As of May 1st, about a dozen have been allowed through; the rest are still waiting in Tijuana.

None of this is all that unusual. People, most of them Central Americans, present themselves for asylum to border agents every day. It’s perfectly legal for someone without papers to go to a US port of entry and seek asylum by showing they meet the legal definition: that they would be the victims of persecution based on their race, nationality, religion, political views, or membership in a targeted social group if returned to their home country.

https://www.vox.com/2018/4/30/17302140/caravan-border-illegal-asylum-trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The extremists are the problem, like always. Get rid of Hamas and the Israeli hard liners (Netanyahu included). Again Trump gave away a golden opportunity to negotiate . . . but we now know that isn't his strong point.
> 
> An Amnesty International survey of 385 Central American migrants suggests that Mexican authorities routinely force people to return to dangerous conditions in their home countries, the rights group said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


You are correct, someone needs to wise the fuck up.
*The Palestinian Incentive Program for Killing Jews - Bloomberg*
https://*www.bloomberg.com*/view/articles/2016-07-01/the-palestinian...
Jul 01, 2016 · But he shouldn't *pay* the killers' families. ... *people* and ideas, ... The Palestinian Incentive


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct, someone needs to wise the fuck up.
> *The Palestinian Incentive Program for Killing Jews - Bloomberg*
> https://*www.bloomberg.com*/view/articles/2016-07-01/the-palestinian...
> Jul 01, 2016 · But he shouldn't *pay* the killers' families. ... *people* and ideas, ... The Palestinian Incentive


Again, Hamas on one end, Netanyahu on the other.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So . . . you have no opinion on the subject matter? Nothing to add? You simply believe your team is in trouble, and like Mighty Mouse, you are here to save the day? Ad hominem, no opinion, just attack the messenger.



*And Attack " We " will !*

*The tides turned Rodent....live with it or go home...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, Hamas on one end, Netanyahu on the other.


End of conversation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Katie Pavlich Vs. Marie Harf Over Trump Calling MS-13 Members 'Animals' 
Politics | Virginia Kruta
 Video

'You should be accurate about what he said'

* Reporter Asks About Trump's 'Animals' Comment - Sanders FLOORS The Whole Room  *
US | Amber Athey
 Video
'Didn't go far enough'


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When do the words, "sacrificing babies" and "a baby died" equate? Only in nutterville . . . and the article references Gazans saying they want to return to their ancestral homes, even though most were born in Gaza. Does that same logic apply here to Dreamers born in America?



*Mr Rodent.....*
*Why do you take the position of resident " Ignoramus " ....I'd really like to know.*

*A. ALL of the Thug/Animals that participate in the hostilities at the Gaza/Israeli*
*border are Arab and have NO ancestral history with the region..None. ZERO.*

*B. Why on Earth would ANY human being that respects human life bring an eight*
*month old baby across a large swath of barren border land with a mass of human *
*ignorance carrying weapons or other material to incite violence/Death subject the *
*baby to any kind of potential harm....Why ?*

*C. NO the same Logic does NOT apply to Latin American Illegal Immigrants, they*
*have been told LIES and are encouraged to traverse the distances on the promise that*
*they will be allowed in America and receive free subsistence of various manners for*
*their efforts.*

*You are complicit to the deaths that occurred along that border by the position you*
*take in support of their actions.....*
*A personal meeting would require the utterance of " Asshole " and spit in your face*
*for that type of questioning and stance.....*
*You are truly a despicable piece of shit.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mrs Spicer, Dummy.


Obvi.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

*Mueller is going to JAIL !*

*74 Year old Ex- Marine who completely destroyed his *
*reputation for what ?*

*Helping Hillary Rodham Clinton sell Uranium to Russia*
*and then hiding the crimes thru a massive coverup that*
*involved a coup d'é·tat to take down a duly elected President*
*by fabricating crimes thru a manufactured Investigation*
*that involved the very country that he and many other*
*top level Scumbags received money from.....Involving*
*one's self with a KNOWN criminal such as HRC says a*
*lot about what little character you have.......*
*Makes you REALLY wonder :*
*What kind of Criminal People are saturated thru out *
*our United States Govt ......Holy Shit !*
*!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2018)

*Senate votes to confirm Haspel as 1st female CIA director*
By: LISA MASCARO and DEB RIECHMANN, Associated Press

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/politics/confirmation-vote-for-cia-nominee-exposes-democratic-rift/750875568


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Senate votes to confirm Haspel as 1st female CIA director*
> By: LISA MASCARO and DEB RIECHMANN, Associated Press
> 
> https://www.wsoctv.com/news/politics/confirmation-vote-for-cia-nominee-exposes-democratic-rift/750875568


Time to invest in water hose stock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Anyone out there still not believe the one about 
The  Fake News Media?


WATCH: Trump Throws Down On Media Over MS-13 'Animals' Comment
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30785/watch-trump-throws-down-media-over-ms-13-animals-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiwwefym47bAhUl5oMKHeBUBpgQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0RT4V1aqfURffQMhq8tuyA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Journalists Admit Trump Called MS-13 'Animals,' Still Cry Racism
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/05/17/journalists-admit-trump-called-ms-13-animals-still-declare-label-racist/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjE8JvYnI7bAhUnxYMKHV0XCJcQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw2ZwtBqzfsIug-gmmXPCeek


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

I bet my bounty program looks pretty good right now.

11 Animalistic Crimes Committed Against Americans by MS-13 Gang
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/17/11-animalistic-crimes-committed-against-americans-by-ms-13-gang/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjE8JvYnI7bAhUnxYMKHV0XCJcQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0f0yaPLZdBWVdXVdC18R_r&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Fake News Media


The Media Straight-Up Lied About Trump’s Immigration Comments Yesterday
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/joesquire/2018/05/17/media-straight-lied-trumps-comments-yesterday/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjq65bin47bAhVi5YMKHTscAv4QqUMwCnoECAoQKw&usg=AOvVaw3vo5lcuGdwXDbYuRCzO60l


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Netanyahu: Israel Thwarted Terror Plots in More than 30 Countries – Including Downing of Aircraft
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/05/18/netanyahu-israel-thwarted-terror-plots-in-more-than-30-countries-including-downing-of-aircraft/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiyncLUk4_bAhUIxVkKHeFWBikQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3EDu3lpFqM4i-WvxVbD7ZV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Swiss FM: UN Palestinian ‘Refugee’ Agency Fueling Conflict
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/05/18/swiss-fm-un-palestinian-refugee-agency-fueling-conflict/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpttLGlY_bAhXEpFkKHRnkAQwQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2FdhCzIkHE0iNbbRfzlVtB


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

To Know Muhammad Is to Know Islam
AMIL IMANI
Not exactly the ideal role model.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/to_know_muhammad_is_to_know_islam.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Israeli Terror?
MAY 18, 2018
“We will tear down the fence, and tear out the hearts from their bodies!” So, recently yelled Hamas Prime Minister Yahya Sinwar. This really is all yo...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/israeli_terror.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Oh the left,
Pro-choice Pelosi touts 'spark of divinity' within MS-13
MAY 18, 2018
Tell that to the unborn.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/prochoice_pelosi_touts_spark_of_divinity_within_ms13.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Israel's Response to Gaza Border Riots 'Wholly Disproportionate': UN Rights Chief
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/05/18/israels-response-to-gaza-border-riots-wholly-disproportionate-un-rights-chief/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizrN6Uqo_bAhUBxVkKHabBAYIQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw3VCWF4SKgMvO9F9e6Qo9Lh&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Associated Press Labels Hamas Border Assault as ‘Mass Killing of Palestinians by Israel’
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/05/18/associated-press-labels-hamas-border-assault-as-mass-killing-of-palestinians-by-israel/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwizrN6Uqo_bAhUBxVkKHabBAYIQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0uL3ocNpr7jgkAU86xcHC1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

The Clinton reckoning is tiptoeing in - 5/18/18 May 18, 2018A reckoning is coming – and not just for the Hillary Clinton, but for her enablers. This is a historic moment of bated breath and tight sphincters all over Clintonworld. More


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News Media
> 
> 
> The Media Straight-Up Lied About Trump’s Immigration Comments Yesterday
> ...


“If the folks who work for the major media outlets want to understand why public faith in them is down to record lows, they need only look to themselves for the answer.

People across America have no faith that anyone in the media is telling them the truth anymore. Everything is now spun to fit a narrative, and the narrative, in this case, is that Trump is a vile racist who hates people of color.“— J. Cunningham


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “If the folks who work for the major media outlets want to understand why public faith in them is down to record lows, they need only look to themselves for the answer.
> 
> People across America have no faith that anyone in the media is telling them the truth anymore. Everything is now spun to fit a narrative, and the narrative, in this case, is that Trump is a vile racist who hates people of color.“— J. Cunningham


Yes comrade! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

This POS isn't helping, that goes for his stanky wife too,
*Jay-Z Talks Rapper Out of White House Visit...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Microsoft founder and billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates described meeting President Donald Trump for the first time and being struck by how he didn't know the difference between HPV and HIV, but could recall his daughter's appearance in a "scary" amount of detail.

In a recording of a recent event for staff of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation that was obtained and aired by MSNBC’s All in with Chris Hayes show on Thursday, Gates admitted that he had avoided Trump when they both happened to be at the same event during the 2016 presidential campaign, but he eventually met the then president-elect in New York in December 2016. 

And then about 20 minutes later he flew in on a helicopter to the same place. So clearly he had been driven away, but he wanted to make a grand entrance in a helicopter,” he said.

“So when I first talked to him, it was actually kind of scary how much he knew about my daughter’s appearance," he continued, as some members of the audience audibly groaned. "Melinda [Gates’s wife] didn’t like that too well,” he added.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/bill-gates-says-trump-knew-095453335.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Clapper: 'It's A Good Thing' FBI Was Spying On Trump Campaign 
US | Julia Nista
 Video

'May have had someone who was talking to them...'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Microsoft founder and billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates described meeting President Donald Trump for the first time and being struck by how he didn't know the difference between HPV and HIV, but could recall his daughter's appearance in a "scary" amount of detail.
> 
> In a recording of a recent event for staff of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation that was obtained and aired by MSNBC’s All in with Chris Hayes show on Thursday, Gates admitted that he had avoided Trump when they both happened to be at the same event during the 2016 presidential campaign, but he eventually met the then president-elect in New York in December 2016.
> 
> ...


Maybe you people were used to this, but

*THOSE DAYS ARE LONG GONE.*


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Microsoft founder and billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates described meeting President Donald Trump for the first time and being struck by how he didn't know the difference between HPV and HIV, but could recall his daughter's appearance in a "scary" amount of detail.
> 
> In a recording of a recent event for staff of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation that was obtained and aired by MSNBC’s All in with Chris Hayes show on Thursday, Gates admitted that he had avoided Trump when they both happened to be at the same event during the 2016 presidential campaign, but he eventually met the then president-elect in New York in December 2016.
> 
> ...


*Another load of Crap slung by the Forum Rodent....*

*Go wash your hands ya sick prick......*


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

QUOTE="nononono, post: 197542, member: 187"*Mueller is going to JAIL !*

*74 Year old Ex- Marine who completely destroyed his *
*reputation for what ?*

*Helping Hillary Rodham Clinton sell Uranium to Russia*
*and then hiding the crimes thru a massive coverup that*
*involved a coup d'é·tat to take down a duly elected President*
*by fabricating crimes thru a manufactured Investigation*
*that involved the very country that he and many other*
*top level Scumbags received money from.....Involving*
*one's self with a KNOWN criminal such as HRC says a*
*lot about what little character you have.......*
*Makes you REALLY wonder :*
*What kind of Criminal People are saturated thru out *
*our United States Govt ......Holy Shit !*
*!*

/QUOTE



*I'm am quoting myself because TODAY the Mueller Band of Clowns *
*made absolute pathetic FOOLS of themselves in Court...*

*A. None..I repeat NONE of the Russians indicted in the " Troll Farm "*
*accusations are REAL...Get That ! None of them are REAL !*
*They made them ALL up !*

*B. This Rhee character of a Lawyer babbled on about this Massive amount *
*of data they wanted submitted to the Court....The Data is absolute NONSENSE !*
*It's NOTHING !*

*Mueller and His Band of Complete Idiots have been exposed !*
*The Manafort Case will be Thrown out by another Judge...*
*Just as all of Andrew Weissman's previous cases where....*
*The Flynn case is about to be Thrown out....It's a complete*
*set up to frame Gen Flynn because HE EXPOSED Crimes !!!!*
*Gates's Case will be Thrown out by an Honest Judge also !!!*

*Mueller is Going to JAIL and possibly Micheal Avenatti for *
*receiving information from the SDNY AG's Office in regards to *
*Cohen's Information.....Also who authorized the release of the*
*SAR's data....in other words WHO was the Criminal who gave the*
*ok to the Rat Officer....*

*This is just one microcosm of a MUCH BIGGER scheme these Filthy*
*Democrats have been up to !*

*When The BIG HAMMER FALLS, you will see Democratic Cockroaches*
*scattering to the far corners of the Planet !!!!!*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Confirmed: FBI Was Spying on the Trump Campaign


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

*SULLIVAN: Obama Legacy Already Destroyed...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

I am just searching for liberals with 1 original thought,
*Ana Navarro: Trump is doing what the Nazis did by calling people “animals.” Also Ana Navarro: Trump is an animal.*
Allahpundit May 18, 2018 2:01 PM
Top Pick





“It’s what slave owners did. It’s not what Americans do.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Microsoft founder and billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates described meeting President Donald Trump for the first time and being struck by how he didn't know the difference between HPV and HIV, but could recall his daughter's appearance in a "scary" amount of detail.
> 
> In a recording of a recent event for staff of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation that was obtained and aired by MSNBC’s All in with Chris Hayes show on Thursday, Gates admitted that he had avoided Trump when they both happened to be at the same event during the 2016 presidential campaign, but he eventually met the then president-elect in New York in December 2016.
> 
> ...


So what’s the difference between HPV and HIV.......doctor?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clapper: 'It's A Good Thing' FBI Was Spying On Trump Campaign
> US | Julia Nista
> Video
> 
> 'May have had someone who was talking to them...'


Snowden is probably saying “no shit” Clapper thinks it’s a good idea to spy on the American public.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So what’s the difference between HPV and HIV.......doctor?


We already know you are dumber than a fifth grader.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We already know you are dumber than a fifth grader.


Aren't you interested in backing that up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

*Is Joe diGenova Nuts Or Does He Know Something?*
streiff


----------



## espola (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you interested in backing that up?


I can confirm it.


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We already know you are dumber than a fifth grader.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you interested in backing that up?





espola said:


> I can confirm it.


Many people, many, are saying he’s dumber than a fifth grader.  So I can confirm it as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I can confirm it.


That's the wrong kind of fifth. Dummy.


----------



## espola (May 18, 2018)

Giuliani disagrees with his 1998 self about the power of subpoenas to the President --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I can confirm it.


Let me guess.  You read it somewhere.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Is Joe diGenova Nuts Or Does He Know Something?*
> streiff


Nuts, most definitely nuts . . . don't all you nutters know another nutter when you see one?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let me guess.  You read it somewhere.


Lots of people are saying it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of people are saying it.


That’s your IPD talkin’


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*For Goodness Sake's ya Lemming Rodent.....Give it a break.*

*Your Team sucks and you need ALL new Players and Coaches !*

*For eight whole years you Trolls had everything at your disposal*
*to Make America Great Again, but you squandered your chances*
*with terrible players and Coaches......Now you want to trash a *
*Winning Team.... Fat Chance in Hell you will ever accomplish that.*
*Just go away and regroup with some " TRUTH " Salad and " Honest "*
*cups of Coffee....Come back in eight years with some REAL players*
*and maybe you can give a spirited game without CHEATING !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Wow


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

Phil Mudd of CNN about Rudy - "the most deadly thing in America is getting between him and a microphone.”

John Oliver has Giuliani's number --






-- plus James Comey has a lot of interesting things to say about his years working with Rudy in New York.  Read the book.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

If Liberals Were Animals, it Would be an Improvement
MAY 19, 2018
What started with some fake news outlets purposely misrepresenting Trump’s remarks and others sloppily parroting the deception, has degenerated into t...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/if_liberals_were_animals_it_would_be_an_improvement.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Trump Is Going Full Alinsky – and His Opponents Are Flummoxed

What a refreshing treat to finally be on offense, scoring touchdowns, leaving Democrats and NeverTrumps babbling.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/trump_is_going_full_alinsky__and_his_opponents_are_flummoxed.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2631 Trump Is Going Full Alinsky – and His Opponents Are Flummoxed
> 
> What a refreshing treat to finally be on offense, scoring touchdowns, leaving Democrats and NeverTrumps babbling.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/trump_is_going_full_alinsky__and_his_opponents_are_flummoxed.html


Nice try at spinning inept actions into positive moves. Trump has no idea what he is doing, he has no plan nor strategy and is a complete pushover as a negotiator. He's a carnival barker style salesman, not a closer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try at spinning inept actions into positive moves. Trump has no idea what he is doing, he has no plan nor strategy and is a complete pushover as a negotiator. He's a carnival barker style salesman, not a closer.


How did he become President the first time he ever ran for office? (any office)
Luck?
Give it a rest.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try at spinning inept actions into positive moves. Trump has no idea what he is doing, he has no plan nor strategy and is a complete pushover as a negotiator. He's a carnival barker style salesman, not a closer.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did he become President the first time he ever ran for office? (any office)
> Luck?
> Give it a rest.


First time he ever ran for office?  And let me guess what you're gonna say next- and then after winning the election had the largest inauguration parade in the history of the world... 

Embarrassing watching you nutters get so desperate for wins that you're making thing shite up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did he become President the first time he ever ran for office? (any office)
> Luck?
> Give it a rest.


Lies/gullible voters/Russian social media propaganda.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Almost a year and a half and rather then talking about how the Republican's who actually control the government are doing... you guys are still talking about Obama and Hillary?!!  lol

But hey, the elections coming soon and you guys sure aren't going to want to talk about how the Republican political control of the country so dysfunctional they just shot down the Farm Bill.  So I get it...


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies/gullible voters/Russian social media propaganda.


That's what happens when a country says let's listen to the plumbers and economically backwoods states like Kansas and Oklahoma for advise on economics. 
Call me an elitist- but I'm for putting the smart and successful in charge.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> First time he ever ran for office?  And let me guess what you're gonna say next- and then after winning the election had the largest inauguration parade in the history of the world...
> 
> Embarrassing watching you nutters get so desperate for wins that you're making thing shite up.


Splitting hairs & talking nonsense td....???
Ricky should have said first time Trump SERIOUSLY ran for office....
Apparently back in 2000 he had his name on the Reform Party ballot in California & apparently he has thought about and talked about running for quite time
"Since the late 1980s, Trump has threatened, with varying degrees of seriousness, to enter the race." _TV GuideNews | Jul 28, 2015_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Almost a year and a half and rather then talking about how the Republican's who actually control the government are doing... you guys are still talking about Obama and Hillary?!!  lol
> 
> But hey, the elections coming soon and you guys sure aren't going to want to talk about how the Republican political control of the country so dysfunctional they just shot down the Farm Bill.  So I get it...


Years ago, Chargers vs Raiders at the Murph. Raiders first drive, TD. A few ray-duhs fan come down and start walking around the walkway that circles the stadium between field level and plaza, high fiving, pulling on their shirts and pointing at the scoreboard. Within the next 10 minutes or so of game time the Chargers score a quick 21. Most of those fools were so busy celebrating the opening drive they hadn't noticed. I yelled at one and said, "Yeah scoreboard!" pointing at it. The one guy turns around as says, "OH shit!" then starts telling some of his homies. They all went and sat back down. Time will tell if we truly will be pointing at the scoreboard . . . but by the looks of things it's a pretty good bet we will.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> That's what happens when a country says let's listen to the plumbers and economically backwoods states like Kansas and Oklahoma for advise on economics.
> Call me an elitist- but I'm for putting the smart and successful in charge.


Redneck ingenuity only goes so far in the real world before it is exposed and falls apart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Almost a year and a half and rather then talking about how the Republican's who actually control the government are doing... you guys are still talking about Obama and Hillary?!!  lol
> 
> But hey, the elections coming soon and you guys sure aren't going to want to talk about how the Republican political control of the country so dysfunctional they just shot down the Farm Bill.  So I get it...


Part of the beauty of our Republic are elections & their consequences.
Some folks continue to belittle the last Presidential election and question the legitimacy of Trump. They need to be reminded how and why Trump is now President.
The number one reason is Obama & Hillary.
Without them, Trump would still be in the private sector.
We'll see how dysfunctional folks are feeling in the 2018 election.
If the economy continues expanding & we reach a nuclear free Korean Peninsula agreement & the Democrats continue with spokes people like Pelosi, Waters and Schumer......
We'll see who gets what.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Redneck ingenuity only goes so far in the real world before it is exposed and falls apart.


Care to cite examples of redneck ingenuity?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> First time he ever ran for office?  And let me guess what you're gonna say next- and then after winning the election had the largest inauguration parade in the history of the world...
> 
> Embarrassing watching you nutters get so desperate for wins that you're making thing shite up.


Dont be embarrassed.
Just take a few seconds once in awhile and proofread your incoherent nonsense before you click, "post reply".
I think I speak for the gallery here.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Splitting hairs & talking nonsense td....???
> Ricky should have said first time Trump SERIOUSLY ran for office....
> Apparently back in 2000 he had his name on the Reform Party ballot in California & apparently he has thought about and talked about running for quite time
> "Since the late 1980s, Trump has threatened, with varying degrees of seriousness, to enter the race." _TV GuideNews | Jul 28, 2015_


Ahh... those other times he ran, he wasn't serious.  Powerful rebuttal  lol.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont be embarrassed.
> Just take a few seconds once in awhile and proofread your incoherent nonsense before you click, "post reply".
> I think I speak for the gallery here.


Yea... the guy who makes things up to bolster his arguments is not going to proofread for me.  How can that go wrong?  lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea... the guy who makes things up to bolster his arguments is not going to proofread for me.  How can that go wrong?  lol


E-reader is the resident proofreader.
Im just the messenger.

Its bad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont be embarrassed.
> Just take a few seconds once in awhile and proofread your incoherent nonsense before you click, "post reply".
> I think I speak for the gallery here.


This coming from the apologist in chief in here who never critiques lil 'joe, nono or any of the other insane clown posse' posts? Clean up your own side of the street first, hilarious! But nice try!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This coming from the apologist in chief in here who never critiques lil 'joe, nono or any of the other insane clown posse' posts? Clean up your own side of the street first, hilarious! But nice try!


Im a giver.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Part of the beauty of our Republic are elections & their consequences.
> Some folks continue to belittle the last Presidential election and question the legitimacy of Trump. They need to be reminded how and why Trump is now President.
> The number one reason is Obama & Hillary.
> Without them, Trump would still be in the private sector.
> ...


So what happened with the Farm Bill not passing?  I only bring it up because a few weeks ago Republican's were going to shut down the government unless it Defunded Planned Parenthood.  Then it was they were going to shut it down in order to pay for the Wall they promised Mexico was going to pay for.  And heck, and now it's the farm bill that props up the Midwest that's under threat... 

So no I don't really think we need to wait to 2018 to see which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So what happened with the Farm Bill not passing?  I only bring it up because a few weeks ago Republican's were going to shut down the government unless it Defunded Planned Parenthood.  Then it was they were going to shut it down in order to pay for the Wall they promised Mexico was going to pay for.  And heck, and now it's the farm bill that props up the Midwest that's under threat...
> 
> So no I don't really think we need to wait to 2018 to see which way the wind is blowing.


They cant see the wind because its blowing from their posteriors in the general direction of our faces.
Signed, rat.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a giver.


Yes Weasel you keep saying that like you think it's important.  No idea what it means or why you think it's so important why we know that about you- but if it makes you happy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes Weasel you keep saying that like you think it's important.  No idea what it means or why you think it's so important why we know that about you- but if it makes you happy.


The plumbing weasel is always happy to help.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The plumbing weasel is always happy to help.


Ahh Weasel, that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Part of the beauty of our Republic are elections & their consequences.
> Some folks continue to belittle the last Presidential election and question the legitimacy of Trump. They need to be reminded how and why Trump is now President.
> The number one reason is Obama & Hillary.
> Without them, Trump would still be in the private sector.
> ...


Now that we've got Ricky's nickname dialed in, I've been trying to think of one for you kitty cat.  Have to say, took some thinking and brain power- but I think your nickname should be Dippy.  On account of posts just like this one...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... those other times he ran, he wasn't serious.  Powerful rebuttal  lol.


Trump was named* one* time in 2000 on the California ballot...are you talking about all *those* times?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So what happened with the Farm Bill not passing?  I only bring it up because a few weeks ago Republican's were going to shut down the government unless it Defunded Planned Parenthood.  Then it was they were going to shut it down in order to pay for the Wall they promised Mexico was going to pay for.  And heck, and now it's the farm bill that props up the Midwest that's under threat...
> 
> So no I don't really think we need to wait to 2018 to see which way the wind is blowing.


Bitch all you want, justify what you will, the wind can change directions several times a week... the  only thing that matters is the next election.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Now that we've got Ricky's nickname dialed in, I've been trying to think of one for you kitty cat.  Have to say, took some thinking and brain power- but I think your nickname should be Dippy.  On account of posts just like this one...


Cool td, shall we call you shit for brains? On account of posts like the one above?


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bitch all you want, justify what you will, the wind can change directions several times a week... the  only thing that matters is the next election.


Oh Dippy... a year and a half in and the wind hasn't changed from you complaining about Obama and Hillary; to you talking about Trumps accomplishments.  But I'll hold out hope that it changes tomorrow.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Cool td, shall we call you shit for brains? On account of posts like the one above?


You don't like the name Dippy?  It was the name of my Uncles dog when I was growing up.  Somehow it seems a better fit for you then Lion Eyes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Now that we've got Ricky's nickname dialed in, I've been trying to think of one for you kitty cat.  Have to say, took some thinking and brain power- but I think your nickname should be Dippy.  On account of posts just like this one...


Like the new avatar?


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like the new avatar?


Nice but I like this one...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> First time he ever ran for office?  And let me guess what you're gonna say next- and then after winning the election had the largest inauguration parade in the history of the world...
> 
> Embarrassing watching you nutters get so desperate for wins that you're making thing shite up.


You may want to reread your post then hark back over the last 18 months, embarrassment indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Bad


Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies/gullible voters/Russian social media propaganda.


 Crooked candidates under FBI investigation.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Nice but I like this one...



Although in all honestly here is what I was picturing when Espola said Weasel.  Mostly because both you and Pauly have great hair...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Bec


tenacious said:


> Almost a year and a half and rather then talking about how the Republican's who actually control the government are doing... you guys are still talking about Obama and Hillary?!!  lol
> 
> But hey, the elections coming soon and you guys sure aren't going to want to talk about how the Republican political control of the country so dysfunctional they just shot down the Farm Bill.  So I get it...


Because trump is still undoing the bastards lawlessness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Bec


tenacious said:


> Almost a year and a half and rather then talking about how the Republican's who actually control the government are doing... you guys are still talking about Obama and Hillary?!!  lol
> 
> But hey, the elections coming soon and you guys sure aren't going to want to talk about how the Republican political control of the country so dysfunctional they just shot down the Farm Bill.  So I get it...


Because trump is still undoing the bastards lawlessness.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Although in all honestly here is what I was picturing when Espola said Weasel.  Mostly because both you and Pauly have great hair...


Im more of an alpha weasel.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may want to reread your post then hark back over the last 18 months, embarrassment indeed.



And of course Joe... we all know where you got your nickname from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> That's what happens when a country says let's listen to the plumbers and economically backwoods states like Kansas and Oklahoma for advise on economics.
> Call me an elitist- but I'm for putting the smart and successful in charge.


Any names?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Years ago, Chargers vs Raiders at the Murph. Raiders first drive, TD. A few ray-duhs fan come down and start walking around the walkway that circles the stadium between field level and plaza, high fiving, pulling on their shirts and pointing at the scoreboard. Within the next 10 minutes or so of game time the Chargers score a quick 21. Most of those fools were so busy celebrating the opening drive they hadn't noticed. I yelled at one and said, "Yeah scoreboard!" pointing at it. The one guy turns around as says, "OH shit!" then starts telling some of his homies. They all went and sat back down. Time will tell if we truly will be pointing at the scoreboard . . . but by the looks of things it's a pretty good bet we will.


Babbling Bullshit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Dippy... a year and a half in and the wind hasn't changed from you complaining about Obama and Hillary; to you talking about Trumps accomplishments.  But I'll hold out hope that it changes tomorrow.


Facts are facts Shit for Brains...as much as you hold out hope they will, facts don't change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Babbling Bullshit.


Moral of the story is quit celebrating how the game started and start watching how it has unfolded since then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Moral of the story is quit celebrating how the game started and start watching how it has unfolded since then.


Funny, I never thought of it as a game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, I never thought of it as a game.


You never thought is about right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Will the meltdown ever cease?
Fucking leftists, too funny.
But seriously, are all of you libs this wounded? Still?
Time to man up, bitches.

Celebs Meltdown over White House Laurel VS Yanny Parody Video: 'White Supremacists Are Bad At Comedy'
*Several celebrities took to Twitter to criticize a parody video produced by the White House that saw administration members put a presidential spin on the ongoing “Laurel or Yanny” internet debate.*
The video, shared by the White House on Thursday on Twitter, showed President Donald Trump and members of his administration listening to a recording before being asked whether they heard the name Laurel or Yanny.

When told by someone off camera that there are reports she hears Laurel, Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders responds: “Clearly you’re getting your information from CNN because that’s fake news. All I hear is Yanny.”

“I hear Covefe,” responds Donald Trump, a reference to a misspelled tweet he sent out last June.


However, many anti-Trump celebrities didn’t take kindly to the light-hearted video and used it to spew invective at White House officials.

Actor Adam tweeted a response to the video on Friday, saying, “White supremacists are bad at comedy.


The director Judd Apatow said he was “offended” by the attempt at humor.


“Do quit your day job,” wrote_ Modern Family_ producer Danny Zuker.


Comedian Ike Barinholtz said the video was a distraction from the White House “burning down America and pissing on the ashes.”


Singer Ben Platt claimed the word he heard was “complicit,” a reference to unsubstantiated allegations that Donald Trump has committed crimes concerning collusion with Russia.


Actor Billy Eichner claimed he could a “blue wave” of the Democratic Party to defeat such “fucking fascists.”

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/05/19/celebs-meltdown-over-white-house-laurel-vs-yanny-parody-video/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi81LOj8pLbAhVrpVkKHTFtDmkQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0lhjTbQfStlGXZxhepsDfm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Donald Trump Hints That Rod Rosenstein Is About to Lose Another Big Battle Over Documents

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/997951982467014656

If the FBI or DOJ was infiltrating a campaign for the benefit of another campaign, that is a really big deal. Only the release or review of documents that the House Intelligence Committee (also, Senate Judiciary) is asking for can give the conclusive answers. Drain the Swamp!

2:27 PM - May 19, 2018
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/19/looks-like-rod-rosenstein-lose-another-big-battle-documents/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiqwILaipPbAhUkwlkKHb52CVgQqUMwAXoECAoQBw&usg=AOvVaw1xs9b1-703AEX-3PqzOljF&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Will the meltdown ever cease?
> Fucking leftists, too funny.
> But seriously, are all of you libs this wounded? Still?
> Time to man up, bitches.
> ...


Jeez-O you concern yourself with some pretty mundane and obscure BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

New Hotness. The FBI Spied On the Trump Campaign To Help It
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/19/new-hotness.-fbi-spied-trump-campaign-help/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiqwILaipPbAhUkwlkKHb52CVgQqUMwA3oECAoQDw&usg=AOvVaw3Gzpm3EqaZxeX6ycbXEt5x


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Seems there may have been a Easter Bunny sighting on the White House lawn a few weeks back. Rumor is and people are saying, many people, that the person in the bunny suit may have in fact been an Obama operative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems there may have been a Easter Bunny sighting on the White House lawn a few weeks back. Rumor is and people are saying, many people, that the person in the bunny suit may have in fact been an Obama operative.


It will be nice to find out the truth, don't you agree?


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try at spinning inept actions into positive moves. Trump has no idea what he is doing, he has no plan nor strategy and is a complete pushover as a negotiator. He's a carnival barker style salesman, not a closer.


*You really need some needle/thread or a cork......that Hot air leak at your*
*lower colon is really pushing you around in the gutter......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

H.A.L.P.E.R. Spells Game Up for Obama's Spies
CLARICE FELDMAN
We now have an imaginary crime – collusion – with imaginary evidence and even imaginary defendants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

President Poker-Player: Obama's Tell
GENE SCHWIMMER
In poker, it is not enough to read one's cards; one must also read the other players. This is how we figure out how Barack Obama truly felt about fore...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/president_pokerplayer_obamas_tell.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> President Poker-Player: Obama's Tell
> GENE SCHWIMMER
> In poker, it is not enough to read one's cards; one must also read the other players. This is how we figure out how Barack Obama truly felt about fore...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/president_pokerplayer_obamas_tell.html


Yup.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It will be nice to find out the truth, don't you agree?


The truth? Yeah, you try going with that, you have shown a distinct discomfort with the truth since you first came in here. Trump makes things up as distractions, throws out shiny objects, it's the medias job to investigate, but people of reason hardly notice . . . but you of course grab on hard as if it were gospel (possibly an analogy you won't understand, google "gospel").


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> President Poker-Player: Obama's Tell
> GENE SCHWIMMER
> In poker, it is not enough to read one's cards; one must also read the other players. This is how we figure out how Barack Obama truly felt about fore...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/president_pokerplayer_obamas_tell.html


Incredible how many inaccuracies there are in that propaganda piece. Great example of rightwing entertainment . . . if you want to talk 'tells', lying, deceit, dishonesty and ignorance all ooze from Trump, even when he's sitting talking to small children.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Incredible how many inaccuracies there are in that propaganda piece. Great example of rightwing entertainment . . . if you want to talk 'tells', lying, deceit, dishonesty and ignorance all ooze from Trump, even when he's sitting talking to small children.


So, I know even you aren't dumb enough to say the Kenyan was pro Israel.


----------



## Friesland (May 20, 2018)

I'm thinking Donald Trump Sr. is not the most clever man ever born to a millionaire real estate developer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm thinking Donald Trump Sr. is not the most clever man ever born to a millionaire real estate developer.


Who is smarter in the 2020 Dem field?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is smarter in the 2020 Dem field?


A fifth grader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is smarter in the 2020 Dem field?


 . . . why restrict it to just Dems? I'm sure Trump will get challenged by a real Republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A fifth grader.


That's the best you got? 
At least he sounds better than your last lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Still more shrinkage: Dems’ generic ballot lead, vote share drop to lowest point of Trump’s presidency
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/19/still-shrinkage-dems-generic-ballot-lead-vote-share-drop-lowest-point-trumps-presidency/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjksq7p65TbAhWxtlkKHTumAasQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw197i30NhjVA22RCXObBWdV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

*Winning.*

*THANKS TRUMP? China Pledges To Buy More American Products, Reduce Trade Deficit*
*The art of the deal.*
by EMILY ZANOTTIMay 20, 2018


President Donald Trump drew major heat for announcing, months ago, that he would boost tariffs on goods coming into the United States from China, in an effort to re-balance what he considered an economically fatal trade deficit.

But after months of negotiations, it seems the President's commitment ot the "art of the deal" has changed our relationship with China without many major changes on the part of the U.S., and though nothing is yet official, China says it will buy more American products to "even out" our trade partnership.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Trump To Order Investigation Into FBI/DOJ Surveillance Of His Campaign And Obama Admin Involvement
22 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/20/trump-fbi-doj-campaign-surveillance/&ved=0ahUKEwiRrtqW85TbAhWwpFkKHbBeCM4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1MInCHSiT1zxKWV31HgWdm&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> -- plus James Comey has a lot of interesting things to say about his years working with Rudy in New York.  *Read the book*.


LMAO!!


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jeez-O you concern yourself with some pretty mundane and obscure BS.


*Your Party is scared, as are you......*
*The one you accuse is posting the TRUTH contrary to the Daily Falsehoods*
*you've been posting in a feeble attempt to distract from the TRUTH !*

*Your Life would be much happier and pleasant if you just accepted the*
*fact that you have been supporting Criminals......come clean and accept*
*the TRUTH.....Life in Darkness ends with Bitterness...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

BREAKING. Justice Directs the DOJ IG to Expand His Probe to Include Election Shenanigans By the FBI

Jonathan Swan

✔@jonathanvswan
https://twitter.com/jonathanvswan/status/998315694755328001

BREAKING: DoJ's Sarah Isgur Flores: The Department has asked the Inspector General to expand the ongoing review of the FISA application process to include determining whether there was any impropriety or political motivation in how the FBI conducted its counterintelligence...

2:33 PM - May 20, 2018


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

*Bob's favorite treat.......*
*He likes the " original " mix much better......*

*




*


----------



## Friesland (May 20, 2018)

http://www.philly.com/philly/columnists/will_bunch/trump-tower-kushner-saudis-uae-qatar-nader-20180520.html

Trump stunned his own foreign policy team — including then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and Defense Secretary James Mattis — when he tweeted that Qatar is a sponsor of terrorism and seemingly endorsed an economic and political blockage of the tiny, oil-rich nation organized and led by two powerful neighbors, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, or UAE.

How to make sense of a 180-degree shift in policy that seemed so counter to U.S. interests in the region? A few months later, people who suspect the worst about Trump and his minions learned a possible motive that was almost too cynical to comprehend. Not long before Team Trump switched gears on Qatar, key officials from the emirate had met with Charles Kushner — father of Trump’s son-in-law and senior adviser, Jared, who’s in charge of Trump’s Middle East portfolio — to discuss a massive Qatar-funded bailout of 666 Fifth Ave., the debt-laden Manhattan skyscraper that was threatening to sink the Kushner family real estate empire. But the Qataris rejected the deal — just weeks before the policy about-face. Whatever actually happened, the appearance was simply awful.

It also seems not to have been the full story. This weekend, the New York Times published a stunning report about a plan floated by a longtime emissary for the Saudis and the UAE in early August 2016, when Trump had just grabbed the GOP nomination but faced an uphill campaign against Hillary Clinton. Donald Trump Jr., aide Stephen Miller and Erik Prince, founder of the notorious mercenary outfit once know as Blackwater, listened intently as the emissary offered Team Trump millions of dollars in assistance, including a covert social-media campaign, to help Trump win that would be run by a former Israeli spy who specializes in psychological warfare, or psywar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

President Trump Demands An Investigation Into Campaign Surveillance
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/20/president-trump-demands-investigation-campaign-surveillance/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjg1a--4JbbAhWvrFkKHaweCrIQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0d0FObKGHzlbavaPu7QciD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

The DOJ/FBI Spying Story Matters Because It’s What Happens In Places Like Venezuela
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/slee/2018/05/20/dojfbi-spying-story-matters-happens-places-like-venezuela/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjg1a--4JbbAhWvrFkKHaweCrIQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw1Nux5BYhQHKAfH7hatOHY8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Trumpism Meets the Conservative Tradition
PAUL INGRASSIA
President Trump is cutting past the neo-liberal conventional wisdom that has long subsumed the Washington political establishment.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/trumpism_meets_the_conservative_tradition.html


----------



## Friesland (May 21, 2018)

Hey, How's the North Korea thing going? Anyone heard?


----------



## Friesland (May 21, 2018)

I think I misplaced the Mexico wall-check. Anyone seen it?


----------



## espola (May 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, How's the North Korea thing going? Anyone heard?


Ask Kim.  He's running that show now.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> President Trump Demands An Investigation Into Campaign Surveillance
> View attachment 2635
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/20/president-trump-demands-investigation-campaign-surveillance/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjg1a--4JbbAhWvrFkKHaweCrIQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0d0FObKGHzlbavaPu7QciD


I demand he resign.   Is that hows  it works?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I demand he resign.   Is that hows  it works?


Are you the Prez? Do you hire and fire at the DOJ?
No, you just shit yourself daily, here and at the home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Ask Kim.  He's running that show now.


Pajama boy will heel,
*BEIJING: USA, China agree to abandon trade war...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

*Top Clintonista Calls Out Mueller

Mark Penn: Russia Probe Exposed as Political Spying — and ‘Deep State’ Flailing*

Mark Penn — Hillary Clinton’s chief strategist during her 2008 presidential campaign who has served the Clinton family since the mid-90s — lowers the boom on Robert Mueller, Rod Rosenstein, Christopher Steele, the Clinton Foundation, and the intelligence community’s “deep state,” laying out the absurdity and the danger of the Obama administration’s abuse of surveillance and law enforcement against political enemies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I demand he resign.   Is that hows  it works?


SUCKER
Trump trolls his critics with tweet: 'I hereby demand' investigation of DOJ-FBI infiltration or surveillance of his campaign - 5/21/18 May 21, 2018The most successful reality TV producer in the history of the medium provokes his critics into playing the sort of role Gary Busey perfected on Celebrity Apprentice. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Trump demands NASA stop wasting money on the international space station - 5/21/18 May 21, 2018The space station is another example of welfare for NASA.  More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

*Please Mr President, I can't take all this winning.*

New Poll: Guess Who Americans Credit for Improving Economy

Cortney O'Brien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

*Europe may be realizing America isn’t their sugar daddy or punching bag*
*
What a bunch of paste fucks.*
Jazz Shaw May 20, 2018 3:31 PM





Reality bites


----------



## espola (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you the Prez? Do you hire and fire at the DOJ?
> No, you just shit yourself daily, here and at the home.


Who does t work for?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I demand he resign.   Is that hows  it works?


Magoo, Magoo, Magoo...thanks I needed a good laugh this morning...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Who does t work for?


The people who voted for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

*REPORT: OBAMA PLEADS WITH JAY-Z TO PREVENT OTHER HIP HOP ARTISTS MEETING WITH TRUMP...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Somehow I tend to believe this man and the rag heads should also.
*POMPEO PROMISES STRONGEST SANCTIONS IN HISTORY ON IRAN...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Wouldn't this throw the left into an even bigger tizzy.





* 
*
*Justice Kennedy retirement rumors shift into overdrive...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't this throw the left into an even bigger tizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps this might prompt those in a tizzy to leave the country for greener pastures?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps this might prompt those in a tizzy to leave the country for greener pastures?


Those people talk a good game, but for some reason they end up staying here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't this throw the left into an even bigger tizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how that's all that matters to you nutters . . . Shallow Joe and Co.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> http://www.philly.com/philly/columnists/will_bunch/trump-tower-kushner-saudis-uae-qatar-nader-20180520.html
> 
> Trump stunned his own foreign policy team — including then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and Defense Secretary James Mattis — when he tweeted that Qatar is a sponsor of terrorism and seemingly endorsed an economic and political blockage of the tiny, oil-rich nation organized and led by two powerful neighbors, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, or UAE.
> 
> ...



*Bob's been quite busy lately with some History rewrites, but he'll share*
*some " Corn Chocolate " with you.....You'll need to wash yur hands though....*
*can't have cross pollination going on.....Not good for those ......*
*" Independent " slingin Bacteria types....... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how that's all that matters to you nutters . . . Shallow Joe and Co.


We had a husker sighting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

*Donald Trump Hails First Female CIA Director Gina Haspel: ‘She Will Never, Ever Back Down’*

Have you lefty kooks noticed all the women running things in Trumps White House?





AP Photo/Evan Vucci
21 May 201821
*President Donald J. Trump attended the swearing-in ceremony of CIA Director Gina Haspel on Monday, praising her “skill and devotion” in the department for 30 years.*
“Our enemies will take note: Gina is tough and strong, and when it comes to defending America, she will never, ever back down,” he said.

Haspel is the nation’s first female CIA director, as the Senate confirmed her nomination in a 54-45 vote. Six Democratic senators voted in favor of Haspel.

“America is respected again. You see that.” Trump said. “Instead of apologizing for our nation, we are standing up for our nation, and we are standing up for the men and women who protect our nation.”

Haspel became Trump’s second CIA director after he appointed Mike Pompeo to serve as secretary of state. Vice President Mike Pence administered the oath of office at the ceremony, which took place at the agency building in Langley, Virginia.

Trump thanked Haspel for accepting the nomination and praised her willingness to face tough questioning during the Senate hearings.

“There was nobody more qualified than you, and you’re going to do a fantastic job, Gina,” Trump said.


He praised the mission of the CIA, hailing the unnamed heroes memorialized with stars on the Memorial Wall.

“You don’t do it for fame or fortune or glory; you do it for your country,” Trump said. “America is forever grateful.”

Haspel acknowledged the milestone of serving the CIA as the first female director, thanking the many women who served in the agency before her.

“I am deeply indebted to them, and I am extremely proud to follow in their footsteps and to carry on their extraordinary legacy,” she said.

Haspel promised to work for everyone at the agency, calling them “a national treasure.”

“CIA has been more than a career,” she said. “It has been for me, like many of you, a calling.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Our Nation just became a safer place to live.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Safe to say this isn't going the way these anti-American pricks wanted it to.
I hope they fry all of em.

*Bartiromo: DOJ, FBI, IRS, CIA Were All Trying to Take Down Trump*
326
*3 Ways Brennan Fueled the Trump-Russia Conspiracy Theory*
54
*Obama DoD Paid Stefan Halper over $250K Months Before 2016 Election*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Safe to say this isn't going the way these anti-American pricks wanted it to.
> I hope they fry all of em.
> 
> *Bartiromo: DOJ, FBI, IRS, CIA Were All Trying to Take Down Trump*
> ...


You believe the stupidest shit . . . not saying you are stupid, just that you fall for anything they want you to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe the stupidest shit . . . not saying you are stupid, just that you fall for anything they want you to.


Are you saying these aren't true?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you saying these aren't true?


Opinions are opinions, not fact . . . and those opinions are void of facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Opinions are opinions, not fact . . . and those opinions are void of facts.


So what is your take on the Obama admin spying on an opponents campaign?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Opinions are opinions, not fact . . . and those opinions are void of facts.


so.....................


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what is your take on the Obama admin spying on an opponents campaign?


Nutter fiction . . . and no, the DOJ nor FBI are not at the beck and call of the POTUS to investigate every little snipe hunt he thinks up (or more likely was told to repeat).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> so.....................


so.......... you always assume others will accept the opinion of utter nutters that you believe lock, stock and you've never been barreled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter fiction . . . and no, the DOJ nor FBI are not at the beck and call of the POTUS to investigate every little snipe hunt he thinks up (or more likely was told to repeat).


I believe they work for the President and he can fire them anytime he wishes. [Ask Comey]


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe they work for the President and he can fire them anytime he wishes. [Ask Comey]


So you really don't care how deep in the shit he really is do you? Nor do you care if he gets impeached.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you really don't care how deep in the shit he really is do you? Nor do you care if he gets impeached.


How did you get that from my post?
You are worse than my wife.
I care about as much as you care about what HRC admitted she did before she lied about it.
Just the facts maam, proof would be nice too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you get that from my post?
> You are worse than my wife.
> I care about as much as you care about what HRC admitted she did before she lied about it.
> Just the facts maam, proof would be nice too.


You are having a hard time following the bouncing ball I see. Google Saturday night massacre.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think I misplaced the Mexico wall-check. Anyone seen it?


*Maxine Waters picked it up and gave it to her daughter......*
*Good luck gettin it back, all went to Kamala Harris to hide*
*her dirt with Willie Brown the SF Bay Clown.....*
*Impeach da ho*

*By the way ....Wash your hands.....*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We had a husker sighting.





*Ha.....no wonder Husker/Rodent is so angry all the time, he's *
*only playin with an inch. Damn thing don't even stick out past his fingers....*

*I mean that classifies as " piss flaps "......*

*The Angry Inch Rodent Rod Buster......*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you really don't care how deep in the shit he really is do you? Nor do you care if he gets impeached.



*Ok " Angry Inch " what are they......Bwhhhaaaaa ......I mean Mr Piss Flaps ...*
*What are they going to Impeach him on.......Bwwwhhhaaaaaaaa......*

*Rodent you are Now the Angry Piss Flap.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are having a hard time following the bouncing ball I see. Google Saturday night massacre.


Before my time, just like slavery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ha.....no wonder Husker/Rodent is so angry all the time, he's *
> *only playin with an inch. Damn thing don't even stick out past his fingers....*
> 
> *I mean that classifies as " piss flaps "......*
> ...


I am gonna start being a little bit more kind hearted to HD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am gonna start being a little bit more kind hearted to HD.


Me too, and Im not going to make fun of espola as much for a while.
Maybe not.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Before my time, just like slavery.


*Cut him some slack, he's been angry for awhile.....*
*Now we know why.......*

*I mean if you gotta index it to get clearance......Poor slob. *


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Me too, and Im not going to make fun of espola as much for a while.
> Maybe not.



*No problem.......I'll pick up the slack. *
*After eight years of Liberal Arrogant Pontificating and Destruction ......*
*I'm gunna blacken a few more Internet I's......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No problem.......I'll pick up the slack. *
> *After eight years of Liberal Arrogant Pontificating and Destruction ......*
> *I'm gunna blacken a few more Internet I's......*


I added the "maybe not" cuz sometimes espola begs for it so bad I cant leave him hang'n.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I added the "maybe not" cuz sometimes espola begs for it so bad I cant leave him hang'n.


S&M-E


----------



## Friesland (May 21, 2018)

OMG the Deep State just ate my last tatter tot! I am really mad now. Obama is going to rot in jail if that's how the Deep State is gonna play me!!

Oh... wait... it just got under the seasame seed bun. Never mind. "Lock her up!" as you were.


----------



## Friesland (May 21, 2018)

OMG Stefan Halper ATE MY TATER TOT!!!!!

It's a conspiracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG the Deep State just ate my last tatter tot! I am really mad now. Obama is going to rot in jail if that's how the Deep State is gonna play me!!
> 
> Oh... wait... it just got under the seasame seed bun. Never mind. "Lock her up!" as you were.


I am sure it's nothing, but what if it isn't?


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 198364, member: 1715"
OMG the Deep State just ate my last *tatter* tot! I am really mad now. Obama is going to rot in jail if that's how the Deep State is gonna play me!!

Oh... wait... it just got under the seasame seed bun. Never mind. "Lock her up!" as you were.
/QUOTE

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 198366, member: 1715"
OMG Stefan Halper ATE MY *TATER *TOT!!!!!

It's a conspiracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so sad.
/QUOTE

*Hey  Slinger.....*
*What's the difference between a tatter and a TATER....*

*Does it hurt when there's a tatter in your TATER.....*

*Do you get a tatter in your TATER from diggin for Poo.....*

*Why on Earth would you let Stefan Halper anywhere near*
*your TATER....*

*You should be sad, letting a FAT Old Englishman " conspire "*
*n eat your TATER.....TOT*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Before my time, just like slavery.


Slavery still exists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Slavery still exists.


What are you doing about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG the Deep State just ate my last tatter tot! I am really mad now. Obama is going to rot in jail if that's how the Deep State is gonna play me!!
> 
> Oh... wait... it just got under the seasame seed bun. Never mind. "Lock her up!" as you were.


Sesame seed buns are over rated.  Ciabatta is better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you doing about it?


I certainly don't support porn and I shop responsibly.

https://www.productsofslavery.org


----------



## Friesland (May 22, 2018)

But Donnie, listen, we'll hire a new boss! Winning!

https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-china-agree-on-broad-outline-to-settle-zte-controversy-1526959695?mod=e2tw


----------



## Friesland (May 22, 2018)

Whining! I mean winning! I mean winging... it...

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/21/us/politics/trump-trade-china.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Collusion: Thank Goodness the Deep-Staters Are Idiots
CHRISTOPHER CHANTRILL
There are no conspiracies – only stupid efforts to cover things up.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/collusion_thank_goodness_the_deep_staters_are_idiots.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I certainly don't support porn and I shop responsibly.
> 
> https://www.productsofslavery.org


Ok Curly.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2018)

In my recent travels about the Southwest (5 National Parks, 1 National Monument, and 3 museums in 7 days) one recurring theme I noticed was motorcycle tour groups, most of whom were riding Harleys.   Typically they looked like HA-type gangs, minus the colors, made up of post-middle-aged retiree types - looking real American, even the ones who weren't speaking English. 

Then I read this --  
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/5/22/17350180/harley-davidson-tax-buyback-kansas-city-factory


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

WATCH Rep. Swalwell absolutely lose his SH*T during Tucker Carlson interview about gun confiscation" url="https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/05/22/omg-watch-rep-swalwell-absolutely-lose-his-sht-during-tucker-carlson-interview-about-gun-confiscation/">

*OMG –> WATCH Rep. Swalwell absolutely lose his SH*T during Tucker Carlson interview about gun confiscation*


----------



## Friesland (May 22, 2018)

Hey, I got a cool Donald Trump/Kim Jong Un "We both aspire to be authoritarian dictators who hate our people and do really bad things to them for our personal gain" commemorative coin. So that's cool. Makes up for the tater tot. Thanks Deep State!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

*White House: After meeting with Trump, Rosenstein will ask IG to look at “irregularities” in DOJ/FBI tactics towards campaign*
Allahpundit May 21, 2018 5:31 PM





Crisis


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *White House: After meeting with Trump, Rosenstein will ask IG to look at “irregularities” in DOJ/FBI tactics towards campaign*
> Allahpundit May 21, 2018 5:31 PM
> 
> 
> ...


There I fixed it for ya . . . when the president uses the DOJ for his own devices it is a crisis, a Constitutional one. Trump sure is looking guilty and getting desperate.


----------



## Friesland (May 22, 2018)

Aww man. I tried to get my "Donny Trumpy paid me 1.6 million to get an abortion and Broidy took the hit in exchange for a 600million deal" commerative condom, but they're all sold out.

I guess all the good evangelicals bought them so they wouldn't have to pay 1.6 mill to their mistresses to get abortions... I'm always too slow!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aww man. I tried to get my "Donny Trumpy paid me 1.6 million to get an abortion and Broidy took the hit in exchange for a 600million deal" commerative condom, but they're all sold out.
> 
> I guess all the good evangelicals bought them so they wouldn't have to pay 1.6 mill to their mistresses to get abortions... I'm always too slow!


Hookers, porn stars, closet abortions, meth, Trump's little blue pills and evangelicals go together like peas and carrots. As Paul Revere once said, "The hypocrites are coming! The hypocrites are coming!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aww man. I tried to get my "Donny Trumpy paid me 1.6 million to get an abortion and Broidy took the hit in exchange for a 600million deal" commerative condom, but they're all sold out.
> 
> I guess all the good evangelicals bought them so they wouldn't have to pay 1.6 mill to their mistresses to get abortions... I'm always too slow!


Better luck next time.
You can still get a MAGA hat and an NRA membership. I'm living proof.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Better luck next time.
> You can still get a MAGA hat and an NRA membership. I'm living proof.


Yeah, Johnny come lately, you are.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Slavery still exists.


*Yes....That is a FACT !*

*YOU SIR are a SLAVE to a Criminal Enterprise known as...*

*THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY.*

*Break the chains and set yourself FREE !*


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hookers, porn stars, closet abortions, meth, Trump's little blue pills and evangelicals go together like peas and carrots. As Paul Revere once said, "The hypocrites are coming! The hypocrites are coming!"



*You are exposing your " Girdled " rot even faster than I expected.....*

*You Poor Poor Rodent...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hookers, porn stars, closet abortions, meth, Trump's little blue pills and evangelicals go together like peas and carrots. As Paul Revere once said, "The hypocrites are coming! The hypocrites are coming!"


That IPD is really bending you over today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There I fixed it for ya . . . when the president uses the DOJ for his own devices it is a crisis, a Constitutional one. Trump sure is looking guilty and getting desperate.


Desperate.  That sounds about right


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hold On, The FBI Was Spying On The Trump Campaign *Before* The Counterintelligence Probe Officially Started?
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

THE 'ANIMAL' OF MS-13
*Notorious gang member known as 'Animal' gets decades behind bars in murder of 15-year-old boy*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> THE 'ANIMAL' OF MS-13
> *Notorious gang member known as 'Animal' gets decades behind bars in murder of 15-year-old boy*


Decades?
Seems a little light for the animale.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Decades?
> Seems a little light for the animale.


He looks like he could be someone's bitch.
Maybe someone will get to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

This would concern me coming from pence.

Pence: North Korea will get the “Libyan model” if Kim Jong Un doesn’t make a deal
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/22/pence-north-korea-will-get-libyan-model-kim-jong-un-doesnt-make-deal/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiPxZKr6JrbAhULzlMKHZHhAtoQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1p564AxnzFZmapHXiF7YH9


----------



## Friesland (May 22, 2018)

Sad night for racists...

A Republican candidate in Georgia’s gubernatorial race who ran a “Deportation Bus Tour” to the state’s "sanctuary cities" was defeated in the GOP primary Tuesday night.

State Sen. Michael Williams, who skipped out on running for reelection for his state seat for his gubernatorial bid, earned about 5 percent of the vote in the primary, according to the Associated Press.

Lt. Gov. Casey Cagle and Secretary of State Brian Kemp came out on top out of the seven candidates competing in the GOP primary on Tuesday. The two men will face off in a July runoff for the Republican nomination.

Williams, a former co-chair of President Trump’s campaign in Georgia, gained national attention for his “Deportation Bus,” which he said he would use to find and house undocumented immigrants “to send them back to where they came from.”

“We’re not just going to track them and watch them roam around our state,” Williams said in a commercial announcing the tour. “We’re going to put them on this bus and send ‘em home.”

He faced a hiccup when the bus broke down at the start of the tour, but it was quickly repaired and continued on the journey.

Williams had faced low poll numbers throughout the race, with a University of Georgia poll finding that only about 3 percent of voters said they supported the candidate.

He had positioned himself as a staunch opponent of so-called sanctuary cities, or jurisdictions that don’t cooperate with federal immigration enforcement.


----------



## Friesland (May 22, 2018)

Seriously, though, they put a mass murderer who has recently test nuclear weapons and is working to develope a missile that could hit LA with a nuclear warhead on a coin with the US President. Before Kim gave up a thing. What the fux? 

Is the Trump/Stalin tie clip coming out soon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

'Too Politicized': There Are FBI Agents That Want To Torch McCabe And Comey Before Congress - Matt Vespa
34 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/05/23/too-politicized-there-are-fbi-agents-that-want-to-spill-dirt-on-andrew-mccabe-n2483507?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwio4qSK85vbAhXHqlMKHbryCN8QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0I7UB3D_WDF1NS2z99wqiI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Seriously, though, they put a mass murderer who has recently test nuclear weapons and is working to develope a missile that could hit LA with a nuclear warhead on a coin with the US President. Before Kim gave up a thing. What the fux?
> 
> Is the Trump/Stalin tie clip coming out soon?


I bet those 3 released Americans and their families don't agree, liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Seriously, though, they put a mass murderer who has recently test nuclear weapons and is working to develope a missile that could hit LA with a nuclear warhead on a coin with the US President. Before Kim gave up a thing. What the fux?
> 
> Is the Trump/Stalin tie clip coming out soon?


Shhhhhh that is proprietary info.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Seriously, though, they put a mass murderer who has recently test nuclear weapons and is working to develope a missile that could hit LA with a nuclear warhead on a coin with the US President. Before Kim gave up a thing. What the fux?
> 
> Is the Trump/Stalin tie clip coming out soon?


Seriously.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*Too Funny,*

*Democrats not invited to DOJ briefing on FBI informant*

The briefing, coordinated by White House chief of staff John Kelly, was agreed to Monday when Trump met with FBI Director Christopher Wray and Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein to discuss Congress’ demands for these classified documents.

Democrats, including Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, have demanded that Democratic lawmakers be included in any private discussions over access to details about the informant. Trump has suggested, without evidence, that the informant may have actually been a spy planted in his campaign to undermine his White House bid — an allegation that has enraged Democrats.

White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders on Tuesday told reporters that Democrats will not be included in the meeting because they didn’t specifically ask for details about the FBI’s informant


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shhhhhh that is proprietary info.


Maybe Fries is the leaker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

'Very Unhappy Campers' -- Trump Pokes Fun At Hillary Supporters' Insane Meltdowns After Election 
Politics | Justin Caruso
 Video

'They were going to have a big beautiful party.'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*Can you believe America's national security was in these 2 dumbasses control?*

*Word Games: Clapper Admits to ‘Spying’ from Inside Trump Campaign… but Insists Not on the Trump Campaign*

During a Tuesday appearance on the View, no less than the former Director of National Intelligence (DNI) James Clapper described what was done by the Obama administration to Donald’s Trump campaign as “spying


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Newt: GOP ‘Likely to Gain 4-6 Seats in the Senate’


----------



## espola (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Newt: GOP ‘Likely to Gain 4-6 Seats in the Senate’


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You better hope so.


----------



## Friesland (May 23, 2018)

Wow guys. The Deep State and China stopped the nice NBA loving Mr. Kim from giving up nukes. We should be mad!


----------



## Friesland (May 23, 2018)

Aw, poor Kimmy Un is so sad he has to kill his people! He just want to shoot hoops! Why is the world so unfair?

At least Fox understands Kimmy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aw, poor Kimmy Un is so sad he has to kill his people! He just want to shoot hoops! Why is the world so unfair?
> 
> At least Fox understands Kimmy!


When Donny grows up he wants to be just like Kim and Vlad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Donny grows up he wants to be just like Kim and Vlad.


I don't know about all that, but check this out.
 More winning, I just can't take it any more.
NFL BANS KNEELING


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

The Melt Down Continues,
'Morning Joe' Has Complete Meltdown, Lectures Viewers On How Stupid They Are 
Media | Justin Caruso
 Video

What?

Joe Scarborough MELTS DOWN Over Anti-Mueller Clinton Aide -- Demands To Know If He's Working For Fox News
Media | Amber Athey
 Video

'What exactly is Mark Penn selling?'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Will & Grace’ Star Debra Messing Rages at Trump WH: ‘You Are All Going to Hell’
*‘Will & Grace’ Star Debra Messing Rages at Trump WH: ‘You Are All Going to Hell’*
14EmailGoogle+Twitter






NBC Universal
23 May 2018263
*Will & Grace star Debra Messing fired a sweeping attack on the President Donald Trump’s administration on Tuesday, claiming its members are “all going to hell.” Messing missive was prompted by a hyperbolic NBC News report about a proposed change to federal hunting regulations in Alaska.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*Adam Schiff is now Criticizing Transparency from the DOJ*
Bonchie


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

*Trumpcare will hurt these people next year*

President Donald Trump has crowed about dismantling the Affordable Care Act, even as he has failed to repeal it. But his efforts on health care, so far, are likely to hurt people who aren’t even covered by the ACA.

One group of health-care consumers have had a rough go during the last several years: The 6.7 million Americans who aren’t covered by an employer, who buy insurance on the individual market and who earn too much money to qualify for subsidies under the ACA. These folks tend to be self-employed or work as independent contractors, and insurance premiums for a husband and wife can top $20,000 or even $30,000 a year. Those between 55 and 64 tend to pay the most. (Medicare kicks in once people turn 65.)

Trump wants to help people trim their health-insurance bill, and he has introduced several measures that will help — but only for people who don’t get hurt or sick. People who have pre-existing conditions, or want a comprehensive policy, won’t enjoy any savings. And those who don’t have a big company negotiating insurance premiums on their behalf could see double-digit premium increases  in 2019. Again.

“There’s going to be an enormous range of premium increases for 2019,” Larry Levitt of the nonprofit Kaiser Family Foundation tells Yahoo Finance. “Insurers are pointing toward actions by Congress and the Trump administration that will undermine the market and increase premiums. Bearing the brunt will be middle-class people who buy individual policies and don’t get subsidies under the ACA.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

HLN's SE Cupp renewed her criticism of White House press secretary Sarah Sanders for the "weaponizing of identity politics" regarding CIA Director Gina Haspel.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/05/22/se-cupp-sarah-sanders-weaponizing-identity-politics-gina-haspel-sot.hln?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+rss/cnn_topstories+(RSS:+CNN+-+Top+Stories)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> HLN's SE Cupp renewed her criticism of White House press secretary Sarah Sanders for the "weaponizing of identity politics" regarding CIA Director Gina Haspel.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/05/22/se-cupp-sarah-sanders-weaponizing-identity-politics-gina-haspel-sot.hln?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+rss/cnn_topstories+(RSS:+CNN+-+Top+Stories)


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sad night for racists...
> 
> A Republican candidate in Georgia’s gubernatorial race who ran a “Deportation Bus Tour” to the state’s "sanctuary cities" was defeated in the GOP primary Tuesday night.
> 
> ...




*Her finances will be her Achilles heel, might I recommend a Lawyer who understands " Negative "*
*finances......Oh he's easy to find, he's been hanging around the CNN crowd at Bars in New York City*
*late into the nights.....Nope...You can't view his Twitter anymore, he shut that down after that*
*$ 10,000,000.00 judgement was handed down against him yesterday in the Sanctuary State*
*of ......yes " California ".....Better yet she might do better with the old Governor of Georgia's*
*Lawyer....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

*The swamp: Playing all sides for a fortune in contracts*
The Charlotte Observer Mon, May 21 10:00 PM PDT






In a pursuit of money and influence that began at President Donald Trump's inauguration, two American businessmen sought to leverage connections that stretched from Persian Gulf palaces to the Oval Office into more than a billion dollars in contracts. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/71399eb1-b4b4-3fc6-90ae-3e9059392f17/ss_the-swamp:-playing-all-sides.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

The Trump administration released a list of requirements for any new nuclear deal with Iran. Iran's president made it clear he's not interested.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Can you believe America's national security was in these 2 dumbasses control?*
> 
> *Word Games: Clapper Admits to ‘Spying’ from Inside Trump Campaign… but Insists Not on the Trump Campaign*
> 
> During a Tuesday appearance on the View, no less than the former Director of National Intelligence (DNI) James Clapper described what was done by the Obama administration to Donald’s Trump campaign as “spying


Snowdenʻs Legacy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *The swamp: Playing all sides for a fortune in contracts*
> The Charlotte Observer Mon, May 21 10:00 PM PDT
> 
> 
> ...


Old Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*Sounds Like things Are Ok At The White House.*






JARED GETS TOP SECURITY CLEARANCE BACK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump administration released a list of requirements for any new nuclear deal with Iran. Iran's president made it clear he's not interested.


This guy wasn't interested either,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Donny grows up he wants to be just like Kim and Vlad.


Kim and Vlad.  Your fellow IPD ward patients.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trumpcare will hurt these people next year*
> 
> President Donald Trump has crowed about dismantling the Affordable Care Act, even as he has failed to repeal it. But his efforts on health care, so far, are likely to hurt people who aren’t even covered by the ACA.
> 
> ...


I hope theses people donʻt hurt themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

RUDY REVERSES: WANTS TRUMP TO DO MUELLER INTERVIEW...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *The swamp: Playing all sides for a fortune in contracts*
> The Charlotte Observer Mon, May 21 10:00 PM PDT
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if Trump was bowing you would feel better about this,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy wasn't interested either,


I was in Iran last year.  As an American, you can't travel there without also hiring an Iranian guide. It's just basically a tour guide who have I'd to guess keeps tabs on you for the government, and keeps the true believers from lynching you if they figure out you're American... and yes the guide also makes sure you understand the governments propaganda about Israel, and why the west's acceptance of homosexuals is proof that Middle Eastern Islamic Countries are culturally superior, blah blah blah.

Haha but of course, after a week of traveling around as only an American abroad would understand; before you know it he's showing you online clips of Ellen that make him laugh and arguing about the meaning of the movie American Beauty.  One thing I will always remember him saying was that the people over threw the Shah because he was way to permissive, and that they were going to end up over throwing the present government because they were too rigid.  It was just one of those fleeting moments of honesty.

In a weird way yes I do think Trumps Ugly American act is working in our interest over seas and I will once again give him credit for having vision a lot of the rest of us didn't with regard to getting NK to the table.  That in and of itself is no small feat.  I know the Weasel and some others have said he works on a different plane and I will admit with regard to rattling the cages of the world dictators this does seem to be true.  That said... if this all shakes out that Trump's heavy handedness leaves us with Iran and NK both actively seeking nukes a year from now, then it will be interesting to see if nutters like Ricky are willing to equally as honest about how things are going.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*United Technologies CEO: We’re creating 35,000 US jobs thanks to tax reform bill*
Ed Morrissey May 23, 2018 4:01 PM





Crumb-y.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

James Comey Is In Full-Blown Meltdown Mode Right Now 
Politics | Peter Hasson


'How will Republicans explain this to their grandchildren?'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

MYSTERY STRZOK-PAGE TEXT
*Redacted message reads Obama 'White House is running this'; Grassley wants answers*


----------



## Friesland (May 23, 2018)

Hey guys, did you know there is a group of guys in DC who are hunting witches?! In 2018?! Someone should be protesting or something. That just seems mean to witches. 

I'm sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Photos: Iran's truck drivers take on the mullahs in indefinite nationwide strike
MAY 24, 2018
The mullahs' fiscal and monetary mismanagement is catching up to them as truckers shut down supply routes.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/photos_irans_truck_drivers_take_on_the_mullahs_in_indefinite_nationwide_strike.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

'Significant errors' in FBI counting of 'inaccessible' mobile devices
MAY 23, 2018
The FBI lied about how many mobile devices connected to criminal investigations were unreadable.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/significant_errors_in_fbi_counting_of_inaccessible_mobile_devices.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was in Iran last year.  As an American, you can't travel there without also hiring an Iranian guide. It's just basically a tour guide who have I'd to guess keeps tabs on you for the government, and keeps the true believers from lynching you if they figure out you're American... and yes the guide also makes sure you understand the governments propaganda about Israel, and why the west's acceptance of homosexuals is proof that Middle Eastern Islamic Countries are culturally superior, blah blah blah.
> 
> Haha but of course, after a week of traveling around as only an American abroad would understand; before you know it he's showing you online clips of Ellen that make him laugh and arguing about the meaning of the movie American Beauty.  One thing I will always remember him saying was that the people over threw the Shah because he was way to permissive, and that they were going to end up over throwing the present government because they were too rigid.  It was just one of those fleeting moments of honesty.
> 
> In a weird way yes I do think Trumps Ugly American act is working in our interest over seas and I will once again give him credit for having vision a lot of the rest of us didn't with regard to getting NK to the table.  That in and of itself is no small feat.  I know the Weasel and some others have said he works on a different plane and I will admit with regard to rattling the cages of the world dictators this does seem to be true.  That said... if this all shakes out that Trump's heavy handedness leaves us with Iran and NK both actively seeking nukes a year from now, then it will be interesting to see if nutters like Ricky are willing to equally as honest about how things are going.


Both countries have been "actively seeking nukes", or to be more accurate, actively developing nukes through the past three US Administrations.
They are actively developing nukes now.
Nothing has changed, yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Both countries have been "actively seeking nukes", or to be more accurate, actively developing nukes through the past three US Administrations.
> They are actively developing nukes now.
> Nothing has changed, yet.


Just to set the record straight for you highly partisan, pro-Trump above all else types:

Iran's interest in nuclear technology dates to the 1950s, when the Shah of Iran received technical assistance under the U.S.Atoms for Peace program.

http://www.nti.org/learn/countries/iran/nuclear/

North Korea began its nuclear program in the early 1950s.

http://www.nti.org/learn/countries/north-korea/nuclear/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

At least we know where the president stands,

*‘Maybe They Shouldn’t Be In The Country': Trump Suggests Protesting NFL Players Leave U.S. *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Friesland (May 24, 2018)

Anybody want to buy a slightly used Chairman Kim coin? Still in its Trump U. bag? Selling cheap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-top-mobile_320x50_212">
*Video shows Trump about to board plane. He runs off to greet cops waiting to catch glimpse instead.*
1 min





President Donald Trump stops from boarding a plane to greet law enforcement officers who lined up to see him board Marine One. (Image source: Twitter video screenshot)
0  Follow 
https://www.theblaze.com/author/sarahtaylor/
A video featuring President Donald Trump separating from his security detail and greeting New York law enforcement officers is making the rounds on the internet.

*What’s the background?*
Trump appeared in Bethpage, New York, on Wednesday for a roundtable discussion on illegal immigration.

During the summit, Trump met with families of MS-13 victims.

At the summit, Trump doubled down on his controversial remarks that MS-13 members are “animals,” and noted that members of the deadly and violent group are a “menace.”


You can read more about Trump’s roundtable discussion here.





*What happened when Trump was leaving New York?*
When it was time for the president to leave, he broke off from his security detail and ran off to greet police officers waiting to catch a glimpse of the president instead of boarding Marine One.

Dan Scavino, a Trump assistant and director of Social Media for the Trump administration, shared the clip Wednesday evening on Twitter, where it received over 8,000 likes.

Scavino wrote, “@POTUS @realDonaldTrump loves our law enforcement officers all around the country — as seen here with @NYSPolice and @NassauCountyPD on his way to Marine One in Bethpage, New York. #LESM.”

According to Scavino, officers in attendance included those from the Nassau County Police Department and the New York State Police.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Anybody want to buy a slightly used Chairman Kim coin? Still in its Trump U. bag? Selling cheap.


You Ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Anybody want to buy a slightly used Chairman Kim coin? Still in its Trump U. bag? Selling cheap.


Numismatics yes, garbage no.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we know where the president stands,
> 
> *‘Maybe They Shouldn’t Be In The Country': Trump Suggests Protesting NFL Players Leave U.S. *
> By Joseph Curl


Who gives a shit what a pompous, blowhard, spoiled brat/silver spoon, wannabe elitist (but they won't let him in the club) from NYC has to say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives a shit what a pompous, blowhard, spoiled brat/silver spoon, wannabe elitist (but they won't let him in the club) from NYC has to say?


Are you talking about the most powerful man in the world?
You?


----------



## Friesland (May 24, 2018)

Guys, I'm starting to think maybe Trump's multiple banruptcies are not a sign of his negotiating brilliance...


----------



## Friesland (May 24, 2018)

If only Mr. Dennison had pulled out of Ms. Bechard as quickly as he pulled out of the NK summit, someone would be 1.6 million dollars richer...


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Both countries have been "actively seeking nukes", or to be more accurate, actively developing nukes through the past three US Administrations.
> They are actively developing nukes now.
> Nothing has changed, yet.


Not sure I agree nothing has changed. 
A lot of people, most notably our allies in Europe think we'll get more out of Iran with honey then vinegar.  And that through the glories of capitalism and the free market... that it will de-radicalize the nutters in that country.  People often forget capitalism's track record of turning enemies into trade partners. 

But of course none of that matters now because Trump rather ungracefully threw the deal back in everyone's faces.  So at the very least that much has changed.  It's now the US vs Iran and Europe on the issue.  Even if Trump works out a "better" deal, I personally wish he would have handled our trade partners in Europe a little more gracefully.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I agree nothing has changed.
> A lot of people, most notably our allies in Europe think we'll get more out of Iran with honey then vinegar.  And that through the glories of capitalism and the open market place to the free market... that it will de-radicalize the nutters in that country.  People often forget capitalism's track record of turning enemies into trade partners.
> 
> But of course none of that matters now because Trump rather ungracefully threw the deal back in everyone's faces.  So at the very least that much has changed.  It's now the US vs Iran and Europe on the issue.  Even if Trump works out a "better" deal, I personally wish he would have handled our trade partners in Europe a little more gracefully.


If you've ever seen Trump's golf swing (or him speaking) you would know Trump doesn't do "graceful" (or articulate).

https://qz.com/965004/rhetoric-scholars-pinpoint-why-trumps-inarticulate-speaking-style-is-so-persuasive/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Anybody want to buy a slightly used Chairman Kim coin? Still in its Trump U. bag? Selling cheap.


At least everyone can see you are party over the good of civilization.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you've ever seen Trump's golf swing (or him speaking) you would know Trump doesn't do "graceful" (or articulate).
> 
> https://qz.com/965004/rhetoric-scholars-pinpoint-why-trumps-inarticulate-speaking-style-is-so-persuasive/


We see your speaking style and I am pretty sure you are not a play it where it lies kind of guy. Pun intended. Foot wedger.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Anybody want to buy a slightly used Chairman Kim coin? Still in its Trump U. bag? Selling cheap.


Yeah and Publishers Clearing House is on it's way to your house with the check. 
Wait out at the curb....


----------



## Booter (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Anybody want to buy a slightly used Chairman Kim coin? Still in its Trump U. bag? Selling cheap.


I might be interested, but I first have some round trip tickets to Oslo that I need to unload.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives a shit what a pompous, blowhard, spoiled brat/silver spoon, wannabe elitist (but they won't let him in the club) from NYC has to say?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If only Mr. Dennison had pulled out of Ms. Bechard as quickly as he pulled out of the NK summit, someone would be 1.6 million dollars richer...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I agree nothing has changed.
> A lot of people, most notably our allies in Europe think we'll get more out of Iran with honey then vinegar.  And that through the glories of capitalism and the free market... that it will de-radicalize the nutters in that country.  People often forget capitalism's track record of turning enemies into trade partners.
> 
> But of course none of that matters now because Trump rather ungracefully threw the deal back in everyone's faces.  So at the very least that much has changed.  It's now the US vs Iran and Europe on the issue.  Even if Trump works out a "better" deal, I personally wish he would have handled our trade partners in Europe a little more gracefully.


Why yes, lets leave Europe to negotiate with another dictator.  Where do they get you fine historians from?


----------



## Friesland (May 24, 2018)

Man, I thought that Killer Kim and Don the Con coin was a bitcoin, but turns out it's a two-bit coin. A two-bit grifter and two-bit murdering despot... so I guess it's a 4-bit coin. Maybe I can use it to play an 8-bit game!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Man, I thought that Killer Kim and Don the Con coin was a bitcoin, but turns out it's a two-bit coin. A two-bit grifter and two-bit murdering despot... so I guess it's a 4-bit coin. Maybe I can use it to play an 8-bit game!


Like Trump, you just got bit that's all. Put a "W" in the Kim column and "L" in Trumps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

*James Clapper: Let’s face it, Russia was the difference in the election*
Allahpundit May 24, 2018 4:01 PM





Wut


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hot Air

North Korea ready to talk if White House will reconsider
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/24/north-korea-ready-talk-white-house-will-reconsider/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi594mi5KDbAhVFs1kKHYgOCIsQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0o9zJJM2dnBGXwjyblWnG9&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hot Air

James Clapper: Let’s face it, Russia was the difference in the election
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/24/james-clapper-lets-face-russia-difference-election/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi594mi5KDbAhVFs1kKHYgOCIsQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2s0DA8I_iVnznS9RKFvz_3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hot Air

Trump on discharge petition: Don’t bother sending me an immigration bill if it doesn’t include a wall and border security
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/24/trump-discharge-petition-dont-bother-sending-immigration-bill-doesnt-include-wall-border-security/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi594mi5KDbAhVFs1kKHYgOCIsQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw3gSVUGu9XFWD2DwGTVTnhK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 10:41 am on May 24, 2018

_ 




In case you’re growing tired of waking up every morning and checking social media or reading the Washington Post and hearing about how awful everything is these days, how about some good news? The U.S. Energy Information Administration has finished compiling all of the production numbers for last year and determined that America was the global leader in production of both petroleum and natural gas. And in terms of who else was in the hunt, it wasn’t even close.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Trump Slaps Dems For 'Rooting Against' North Korea Summit 
Politics | Saagar Enjeti


'Dems have lost touch!'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Nolte: Trump Derangement Turns 1960s Hippies Into Apologists for CIA, FBI Spying on Americans


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

*MAGA
DeVos Infuriates Left: ‘School Decision’ to Report Illegal Students to ICE*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Deplorables: Biden Says Republicans Under Trump ‘Are Not Who America Is’


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Deplorables: Biden Says Republicans Under Trump ‘Are Not Who America Is’


It's a free country isn't it?


----------



## Friesland (May 25, 2018)

OMG Obama is going to be IMPEACHED!!!! oh wait... I mean one of the guys who called for his impeachment is going to jail for fraud. Sorry, got carried away... 

https://www.texastribune.org/2018/04/12/texas-congressman-steve-stockman-found-guilty-felony-charges/


----------



## espola (May 25, 2018)

As t prepares to address the Naval Academy graduates, a couple of alumni compared him to their fellows, citing several heroic acts they have made in defense of America.

"Contrast this to the personal and professional honor of the sitting president of the United States, who time and again makes small choices guided by self-interest, ego, impulse and immediate self-gratification. He could never do what we ask our U.S. Naval Academy graduates to do. He is a physical coward, a liar and no leader at all."

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/opinion/oped/bs-ed-op-0523-trump-usna-20180522-story,amp.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Yep, it's a free country alright . . .

Buffalo Bills lineman Richie Incognito, who rose to infamy as the ringleader of a bullying scandal involving racial slurs while with the Miami Dolphins in 2013, has thrown his support behind Donald Trump. On Wednesday, he told Bleacher Report’s B/R Mag he plans to vote for the Republican presidential nominee because of his “tough attitude.”

“That toughness is where I identify with him,” he said.

“I think that [Trump] can help this nation get back to a world superpower,” Incognito told B/R Mag. “Where I think he could help is putting us first again and having that—it’s my mentality, too—having that tough attitude where you put America first and everyone’s thinking we’re the greatest nation in the world. Don’t mess with America.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2016/10/05/bills-richie-incognito-relates-to-donald-trump-because-of-his-toughness/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.2852ece207c4

On Wednesday, Richie Incognito was reportedly detained for an involuntary mental evaluation after being accused of throwing tennis balls and a dumbbell at another person at a Boca Raton, Florida gym.

Per CBS Sports, which obtained the reports, Incognito told police when they arrived that he believed he was an NSA agent.

“There’s a guy walking around with headphones on,” Incognito reportedly said. “I’m running NSA class level 3 documents through my phone. I can’t have anybody in bluetooth capability of me or taking pictures of me.”

CBS Sports reports that Incognito then told police that he couldn’t disclose information about his phone because they didn’t have “high enough clearance.”

The police report stated that “investigations revealed that Incognito was suffering an altered, paranoid state and believed ordinary citizens were government officials that were tracking him and recording him.”

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/report-richie-incognito-paranoid-believed-nsa-agent-time-dumbbell-incident-025441744.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG Obama is going to be IMPEACHED!!!! oh wait... I mean one of the guys who called for his impeachment is going to jail for fraud. Sorry, got carried away...
> 
> https://www.texastribune.org/2018/04/12/texas-congressman-steve-stockman-found-guilty-felony-charges/


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

espola said:


> As t prepares to address the Naval Academy graduates, a couple of alumni compared him to their fellows, citing several heroic acts they have made in defense of America.
> 
> "Contrast this to the personal and professional honor of the sitting president of the United States, who time and again makes small choices guided by self-interest, ego, impulse and immediate self-gratification. He could never do what we ask our U.S. Naval Academy graduates to do. He is a physical coward, a liar and no leader at all."
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/opinion/oped/bs-ed-op-0523-trump-usna-20180522-story,amp.html


You calling anyone a liar is just too funny, panty man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, it's a free country alright . . .
> 
> Buffalo Bills lineman Richie Incognito, who rose to infamy as the ringleader of a bullying scandal involving racial slurs while with the Miami Dolphins in 2013, has thrown his support behind Donald Trump. On Wednesday, he told Bleacher Report’s B/R Mag he plans to vote for the Republican presidential nominee because of his “tough attitude.”
> 
> ...


Digging deep.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155504054253372&set=a.10153057480113372.1073741826.653753371&type=3&theater


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Digging deep.


Funny how we are all laughing as you spin faster and faster as you attempt in vain to defend the most incompetent individual ever elected or ever even seen on a national scale . . . but keep trying, it's funny!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Deplorables: Biden Says Republicans Under Trump ‘Are Not Who America Is’


This is why Trump won.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a free country isn't it?


Yes.  That's why Trump won.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG Obama is going to be IMPEACHED!!!! oh wait... I mean one of the guys who called for his impeachment is going to jail for fraud. Sorry, got carried away...
> 
> https://www.texastribune.org/2018/04/12/texas-congressman-steve-stockman-found-guilty-felony-charges/


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

espola said:


> As t prepares to address the Naval Academy graduates, a couple of alumni compared him to their fellows, citing several heroic acts they have made in defense of America.
> 
> "Contrast this to the personal and professional honor of the sitting president of the United States, who time and again makes small choices guided by self-interest, ego, impulse and immediate self-gratification. He could never do what we ask our U.S. Naval Academy graduates to do. He is a physical coward, a liar and no leader at all."
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/opinion/oped/bs-ed-op-0523-trump-usna-20180522-story,amp.html


Nice op-ed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is why Trump won.


It seems we are finding out that there are many reasons Trump won.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how we are all laughing as you spin faster and faster as you attempt in vain to defend the most incompetent individual ever elected or ever even seen on a national scale . . . but keep trying, it's funny!


I am laughing at your vain attempt to attach someone with brain damage to your president, but please continue, I am sure I will be the only one to laugh at your pathetic post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

It's Official: Republicans Introduce Resolution for Second Special Counsel to Investigate FBI and FISA Abuse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

It's pretty SAD I would never expect or see Obama doing this.

Trump Stuck Around After His Naval Academy Speech To Shake Every Graduate's Hand
US | Benny Johnson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

You are welcome,
Why Is the Media Ignoring DOJ Hiding A $70,000 Conference Table From Congress? 
Energy | Michael Bastasch


They seem to love covering Trump admin spending


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

*Dershowitz: Seeing ‘The Art of the Deal’ Illustrated with N. Korea, Mueller, Iran*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......
> 
> It's Official: Republicans Introduce Resolution for Second Special Counsel to Investigate FBI and FISA Abuse


Why because he is and will uncover wrong doing and possible criminal activity? Hilarious! Yes, we can still see you peek-a-boo! You guys really crack me up!


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dershowitz: Seeing ‘The Art of the Deal’ Illustrated with N. Korea, Mueller, Iran*


I think Dershowitz also thought OJ was innocent too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dershowitz: Seeing ‘The Art of the Deal’ Illustrated with N. Korea, Mueller, Iran*


That's funny because most of the deals highlighted in art of deal didn't turn out very well either. "Trump has a morbid fear of being humiliated and shamed,"

https://www.avclub.com/donald-trump-s-the-art-of-the-deal-is-an-awful-book-abo-1798253119


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny because most of the deals highlighted in art of deal didn't turn out very well either. "Trump has a morbid fear of being humiliated and shamed,"


Iʻm waiting for him to cut a QE deal like the other guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Dershowitz also thought OJ was innocent too?


Ya think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny because most of the deals highlighted in art of deal didn't turn out very well either. "Trump has a morbid fear of being humiliated and shamed,"
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/donald-trump-s-the-art-of-the-deal-is-an-awful-book-abo-1798253119


You do realize most Americans like this guy, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do realize most Americans like this guy, right?


Yet another example of your opposite day viewpoint . . . 42.3% isn't "most". Is that dizzy math?

https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-ratings/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another example of your opposite day viewpoint . . . 42.3% isn't "most". Is that dizzy math?
> 
> https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-ratings/


ahhh yes, those reliable numbers that led you people down the path of your own Hubris and ultimate reality.  Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ahhh yes, those reliable numbers that led you people down the path of your own Hubris and ultimate reality.  Please continue.


You can scream ‘fake polls’ all you want, Trumpers, but whether you want to admit it or not, Trump got lucky. He’s going to need more than good luck and a very weak opponent, if he’s going to try to win re-election. And with no Electoral College to prop them up, Trump’s Congressional allies are in _deep trouble_ next year.

https://www.redstate.com/neil_stevens/2017/12/13/face-polls-right/


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Man, I thought that Killer Kim and Don the Con coin was a bitcoin, but turns out it's a two-bit coin. A two-bit grifter and two-bit murdering despot... so I guess it's a 4-bit coin. Maybe I can use it to play an 8-bit game!


*Hey Slinger.....You can play " Kiestering Kim " after " Pulling Poo ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another example of your opposite day viewpoint . . . 42.3% isn't "most". Is that dizzy math?
> 
> https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-ratings/


Do you know what Americans means? Hint, it iz not you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what Americans means? Hint, it iz not you.


Hilarious that you attempt to set yourself in a certain light . . . those who can do, you don't.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious that you attempt to set yourself in a certain light . . . those who can do, you don't.


*You don't.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can scream ‘fake polls’ all you want, Trumpers, but whether you want to admit it or not, Trump got lucky. He’s going to need more than good luck and a very weak opponent, if he’s going to try to win re-election. And with no Electoral College to prop them up, Trump’s Congressional allies are in _deep trouble_ next year.
> 
> https://www.redstate.com/neil_stevens/2017/12/13/face-polls-right/


More predictions!!  Please continue.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*You know what Rodents and Pelosi have in common.....*
*The smell of Shit and Urine....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious that you attempt to set yourself in a certain light . . . those who can do, you don't.


I iz what I iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious that you attempt to set yourself in a certain light . . . those who can do, you don't.


Who did you predict was going to win the last presidential election?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*There's possibly a Blue wave coming, but it's not from Democrats.....*
*See my NEW Thread.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *There's possibly a Blue wave coming, but it's not from Democrats.....*
> *See my NEW Thread.*


This is the only blue wave coming from the left,
*1971 Ty D Bol Commercial - YouTube*
▶ 0:31


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *There's possibly a Blue wave coming, but it's not from Democrats.....*
> *See my NEW Thread.*


Oh jeez.  Another thread-killer.  Before looking, I’ve got 400 quatloos on the word *TRUTH *appearing more than three times in it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

“Mr. Trump’s son should be concerned.”


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh jeez.  Another thread-killer.  Before looking, I’ve got 400 *quatloos* on the word *TRUTH *appearing more than three times in it.


*Bob.....We know you Squat n da Loos....*

*Truth....*


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Mr. Trump’s son should be concerned.”


I was just reading that story about the recordings by the Spanish Government monitoring Trumps Kid's meetings with Russian Gangsters in Europe.  Oh what a twisted web we weave...


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading that story about the recordings by the Spanish Government monitoring Trumps Kid's meetings with Russian Gangsters in Europe.  Oh what a twisted web we weave...



*Fake News.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Mr. Trump’s son should be concerned.”


I give. Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just reading that story about the recordings by the Spanish Government monitoring Trumps Kid's meetings with Russian Gangsters in Europe.  Oh what a twisted web we weave...


Weave sounds about right.


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Mr. Trump’s son should be concerned.”


Oh really?  Pray tell.  I’m guessing Clinton and Obama’s deep state stretches into a foreign government’s intelligence service, and captured Russians discussing adoption laws with Don Jr, then Clinton ordered the convert tapes to be shared with just the handful of Obama holdovers not yet fired at the FBI.  Who have turned over those intercepts to the Democrat Clinton-run witch hunt against a president who has literally had commemorative coins minted with his and a murderous authoritarian dictator’s profiled together.  

As a numismatist myself, I’ve been searching for the very rare FDR/Hitler “Peace Real Soon” Coin.  Very rare indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh really?  Pray tell.  I’m guessing Clinton and Obama’s deep state stretches into a foreign government’s intelligence service, and captured Russians discussing adoption laws with Don Jr, then Clinton ordered the convert tapes to be shared with just the handful of Obama holdovers not yet fired at the FBI.  Who have turned over those intercepts to the Democrat Clinton-run witch hunt against a president who has literally had commemorative coins minted with his and a murderous authoritarian dictator’s profiled together.
> 
> As a numismatist myself, I’ve been searching for the very rare FDR/Hitler “Peace Real Soon” Coin.  Very rare indeed.


Truth be told, a lot more people like Obama and a LOT more than the small sect that prefer Trump, here and abroad. It's embarrassing for The Donald, but people from here to Timbuktu are pulling for the Trump demise.
Trump himself is seemingly attempting to facilitate such a outcome all on his own, just step back and let him go.

On one side are lifelong patriots, military heroes, people with spotless records and reputations beyond reproach on the other, a lying, self-centered, draft dodger with a proclivity to hyperbole and deception.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth be told, a lot more people like Obama and a LOT more than the small sect that prefer Trump, here and abroad. It's embarrassing for The Donald, but people from here to Timbuktu are pulling for the Trump demise.
> Trump himself is seemingly attempting to facilitate such a outcome all on his own, just step back and let him go.
> 
> On one side are lifelong patriots, military heroes, people with spotless records and reputations beyond reproach on the other, a lying, self-centered, draft dodger with a proclivity to hyperbole and deception.


That is the dumbest post to date.
Trump is so bad he beat the shit out of your best.
And then there's this, union boy.

RedState
President Trump Brings the Hammer Down On Federal Employee Unions
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/25/president-trump-brings-hammer-federal-employee-unions/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjhxa_BlqPbAhXBzVkKHcGnAuoQqUMwBXoECAoQFw&usg=AOvVaw3py1myAxORvdvXLeAag_ri


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Another Obama dope.

Clapper Fumbles Explanation For Claim That Russia Decided The Election
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/25/clapper-explains-russia-decided-election/&ved=0ahUKEwiWhrCpmaPbAhXHzlkKHYSQAsoQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw3P8xRuNdmoD7HcL4RreU_q&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Puertorican POS.
This is the reason trump wins again in 2020.

Juan Williams: Trump Gave Patriotic USNA Speech For Ratings
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/25/juan-williams-donald-trump-usna-speech/&ved=0ahUKEwiWhrCpmaPbAhXHzlkKHYSQAsoQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0_wND2qrwuNqj5I4zIB9vl&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

WATCH: Trump Shakes Literally Every Naval Academy Graduate’s Hand
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/25/watch-trump-shakes-literally-every-navy-academy-graduate-hand/&ved=0ahUKEwiWhrCpmaPbAhXHzlkKHYSQAsoQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2lUZAv1cpp6e5e34Ty1e-d


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

This is probably the worst thing that can happen if you are a lib, other than actually admitting you are a lib.

Trump's Tweet Got Saudi Arabia to Drop the Price of Oil
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/25/trumps-tweet-got-saudi-arabia-to-drop-the-price-of-oil/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwirxcaTnKPbAhVIjlkKHYk6BaoQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0lvXWjoZSCgtZaGfb1nGje


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Jarrett and Obama are Behind Spygate
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
If Obama ran every decision past Jarrett, the decision to plant spies in the Trump campaign certainly was among the most important. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/jarrett_and_obama_are_behind_spygate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

A History Lesson for the 'Trump Is Hitler' Crowd

Yesterday, I visited the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp. A new picture was driven home to me in a most forceful manner.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/a_history_lesson_for_the_trump_is_hitler_crowd.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A History Lesson for the 'Trump Is Hitler' Crowd
> 
> Yesterday, I visited the Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp. A new picture was driven home to me in a most forceful manner.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/a_history_lesson_for_the_trump_is_hitler_crowd.html


The Hitler comparisons should be taking seriously, not literally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

You people better hope [and I know you are] Trump doesn't get this deal done with pajama boy.

Trump Announces American Hostage Joshua Holt Released by Venezuela


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people better hope [and I know you are] Trump doesn't get this deal done with pajama boy.
> 
> Trump Announces American Hostage Joshua Holt Released by Venezuela


I hope he succeeds in his every endeavor going forward and helps America prosper, then is trounced in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope he succeeds in his every endeavor going forward and helps America prosper, then is trounced in 2020.


Sure thing pal.


----------



## Friesland (May 26, 2018)

I'm starting to feel like our President may not always tell us the truth. It might even be possible he lies fairly often. I'm growing more convinced of this every day.

I wonder if perhaps he is simply not an honest man?

I'm thinking of getting a job at a Harley plant. Is that a good idea? I hear Thailand is pretty.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope he succeeds in his every endeavor going forward and helps America prosper, then is trounced in 2020.


Liar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Liar


Lying is a sign of weakness, not my vice.


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying is a sign of weakness, not my vice.


If you push him he'll defend Bush's Iraq invasion as a good idea... even with retrospect.  Somehow I'd bet Lion's not the guy who will admit the truth this time around either.  That's just not how The Dippy rolls....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying is a sign of weakness, not my vice.


What would you call being a lib?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you call being a lib?


Things are more complicated than that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Things are more complicated than that.


Don’t flatter yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying is a sign of weakness, not my vice.


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

The Great Unmasking
CLARICE FELDMAN
The worm has turned, the hunter has been captured by the game, and the last has become first. And it's all just begun.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/the_great_unmasking.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

I know she can't help being ugly, but she has no excuse for being dumb,
Dumb and ugly is a tough one for a young lady to get through.

Chelsea Clinton rips Trump, says president 'degrades' being American
 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/05/27/chelsea-clinton-says-trump-degrades-what-it-means-to-be-american-says-brits-should-protest-his-uk-trip.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Hitler comparisons should be taking seriously, not literally.


What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

U.S. Officials In NKorea for Summit Prep...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/us-officials-hold-summit-preparation-talks-despite-uncertainty-surrounding-meeting/2018/05/27/870c8196-61ae-11e8-b166-fea8410bcded_story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know she can't help being ugly, but she has no excuse for being dumb,
> Dumb and ugly is a tough one for a young lady to get through.
> 
> Chelsea Clinton rips Trump, says president 'degrades' being American
> ...


Why do you hate Americans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate Americans?


More like pity for the poor girl, she got the short stick with her parental draw.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More like pity for the poor girl, she got the short stick with her parental draw.


"Better than most . . ."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Better than most . . ."


Sad.
A rapist, adulterer liar for a father and a felonious traitor for a mom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sad.
> A rapist, adulterer liar for a father and a felonious traitor for a mom.


Where's the rap sheet? What felony? Why do you lie so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the rap sheet? What felony? Why do you lie so much?


Do you think HRC committed any felonies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think HRC committed any felonies?


No . . . and compared to the Trump mob she and her husband are saints. Do you understand what goes on within the NYC real estate business?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No . . . and compared to the Trump mob she and her husband are saints. Do you understand what goes on within the NYC real estate business?


You can't admit she is a criminal means you are just as dishonest as she is, I thought lying wasn't your thing?
Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

TheBlaze

Senate Democrats are very worried about losing big in the 2018 midterms. Here’s the proof.
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/27/senate-democrats-are-very-worried-about-losing-big-in-the-2018-midterms-heres-the-proof/amp&ved=0ahUKEwi6xNDIwabbAhWEjVkKHYmwAcgQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw3cuUHke_BjoGTHMdui-xVr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Former CIA Dir. Hayden Calls Out Clapper For ‘Unknowable’ Russia Claim
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/27/michael-hayden-james-clapper-russia/&ved=0ahUKEwiyz_K7xqbbAhUPy1kKHXTKD5YQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2zIFarAeHhaXJQz4FkvPRq


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't admit she is a criminal means you are just as dishonest as she is, I thought lying wasn't your thing?
> Liar.


What crime did she commit?

It's telling how you and yours are forced to make shit up to bolster yourselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No . . . and compared to the Trump mob she and her husband are saints. Do you understand what goes on within the NYC real estate business?


Please tell us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What crime did she commit?
> 
> It's telling how you and yours are forced to make shit up to bolster yourselves.


You didn't watch the big Comey reveal on HRC?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2018)

Rudy says the real game is swaying the public opinion against Mueller so Congressmen will know which way to cast their impeachment vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What crime did she commit?
> 
> It's telling how you and yours are forced to make shit up to bolster yourselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Rudy says the real game is swaying the public opinion against Mueller so Congressmen will know which way to cast their impeachment vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't watch the big Comey reveal on HRC?


These people keep ignoring the Comey bot.  They’re too smart for their own good


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

That Picture Of Immigrant Kids In Cages? It Has a Surprising Backstory
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/27/picture-immigrant-kids-cages-surprising-backstory/


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sad.
> A rapist, adulterer liar for a father and a felonious traitor for a mom.


Coocoo.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Oh Bubs... it's like you have two or three lines and you just try and circle the conversation back to them over and over.  And over.  And over.  lol   I can't help but wonder, when you post about Hillary in a conversation about Trumps legal troubles... do you think that makes Trump look more or less guilty?  It's just funny because it's your continual fall back card on any criticism of Trump... but we're so far from the election, bringing up Hillary doesn't dovetail into the conversation very well anymore.

For example,  Muller was appointed by Republican's.  Comney was a Republican.  For those of us interested in having an adult conversation, dismissing Trumps legal problems as a political witch hunt doesn't make sense when we all know his own party not only controls all branches of the federal government, but are in charge of the investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Bubs... it's like you have two or three lines and you just try and circle the conversation back to them over and over.  And over.  And over.  lol   I can't help but wonder, when you post about Hillary in a conversation about Trumps legal troubles... do you think that makes Trump look more or less guilty?  It's just funny because it's your continual fall back card on any criticism of Trump... but we're so far from the election, bringing up Hillary doesn't dovetail into the conversation very well anymore.
> 
> For example,  Muller was appointed by Republican's.  Comney was a Republican.  For those of us interested in having an adult conversation, dismissing Trumps legal problems as a political witch hunt doesn't make sense when we all know his own party not only controls all branches of the federal government, but are in charge of the investigation.


Just pointing out the obvious, you people aren't the sharpest bulb in the shed. Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Report: Top Iranian Official, John Kerry Meeting Partner, Caught Chanting ‘Death To America’
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/27/iran-deal-architect-chants-death-to-america-john-kerry/&ved=0ahUKEwj0zajnv6jbAhXCp1kKHepOB9AQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3zGYXiMwbFquqWEPCGlOA1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

You just can't make this up.

Mayor Who Honored Stormy Daniels Settled $500,000 Sexual Harassment Claim in 2016
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/05/27/mayor-who-honored-stormy-daniels-settled-500000-sexual-harassment-claim-in-2016/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiLvoCYw6jbAhUhw1kKHTWCAqIQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0mjhGY_a9641K8HwbzyEgP


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just can't make this up.
> 
> Mayor Who Honored Stormy Daniels Settled $500,000 Sexual Harassment Claim in 2016
> View attachment 2655
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/05/27/mayor-who-honored-stormy-daniels-settled-500000-sexual-harassment-claim-in-2016/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiLvoCYw6jbAhUhw1kKHTWCAqIQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0mjhGY_a9641K8HwbzyEgP


The life and times of a porn star.  Trump should know he was in over his head before dancing with Stormy.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing out the obvious, you people aren't the sharpest bulb in the shed. Dummy


What Joe making a personal attack?  Imagine that.  
I'm just making simple observations about the world.  Not sure why that would make you go all aggressive on me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh Bubs... it's like you have two or three lines and you just try and circle the conversation back to them over and over.  And over.  And over.  lol.


lol. Imagine that, a circle.  Thanks for making it convenient.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't help but wonder, when you post about Hillary in a conversation about Trumps legal troubles... do you think that makes Trump look more or less guilty?


Less.  That you people think "more", is driven by your hate for Trump as opposed to the desperate "facts" and lack of focus.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> lol. Imagine that, a circle.  Thanks for making it convenient.


You're welcome...?  (not even really sure what your point is but whatevz)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What Joe making a personal attack?  Imagine that.
> I'm just making simple observations about the world.  Not sure why that would make you go all aggressive on me.


Comey wuz a republican?
That is the most honest thing you have posted in some time. Looks like all my hard work is paying off for you.
Iz iznt a big fan of the Donald, just in case you didn't know.
He just like pointing out your hypocrisy, as do I.
Dummy is just my pet name for you people, a term of endearment so to speak, if it hurts your feelings I am sorry for the that and will cut it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's just funny because it's your continual fall back card on any criticism of Trump... but we're so far from the election, bringing up Hillary doesn't dovetail into the conversation very well anymore.


That's just naive.  People will remember that you people tried to shove Hillary down their throats despite what Comey said about her.  I think Democrats have and will continue to feel the Bern in 2020.  That you people think that the Russians gave Trump more of an advantage than Comey and Bernie did is hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're welcome...?  (not even really sure what your point is but whatevz)


lol.  You seemed to know what you meant when you mentioned "circle". 


tenacious said:


> Oh Bubs... it's like you have two or three lines and you just try and *circle *the conversation back to them over and over.  And over.  And over.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's just naive.  People will remember that you people tried to shove Hillary down their throats despite what Comey said about her.  I think Democrats have and will continue to feel the Bern in 2020.  That you people think that the Russians gave Trump more of an advantage than Comey and Bernie did is hilarious.


Naive... lol.  
Bubs, we're close to 2 years in since Trump took office.  Comparing Trumps record verse someone who never was president and has little comparable experience isn't a counter argument.  It's a straw man, where you can just make things up to explain away any criticism of Trump.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> lol.  You seemed to know what you meant when you mentioned "circle".


Bubs... you seem to not understand what circling a conversation back means.  Let me put it another way... what do you think "circle the conversation back" means?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Naive... lol.
> Bubs, we're close to 2 years in since Trump took office.  Comparing Trumps record verse someone who never was president and has little comparable experience isn't a counter argument.  It's a straw man, where you can just make things up to explain away any criticism of Trump.


You know we wouldn't be having this conversation if your girl had won the election like you all said she would.  I get that you people are trying to perform damage control to shore up your ship as 2020 closes in much faster than you thought.  In other words, y'all are desperate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bubs... you seem to not understand what circling a conversation back means.  Let me put it another way... what do you think "circle the conversation back" means?


Hope this helps


tenacious said:


> Oh Bubs... *it's like you have two or three lines and you just try and* *circle the conversation back* to them *over and over.  And over.  And over.  lol*   I can't help but wonder, when you post about Hillary in a conversation about Trumps legal troubles... do you think that makes Trump look more or less guilty?  It's just funny because it's your continual fall back card on any criticism of Trump... but we're so far from the election, bringing up Hillary doesn't dovetail into the conversation very well anymore.
> 
> For example,  Muller was appointed by Republican's.  Comney was a Republican.  For those of us interested in having an adult conversation, dismissing Trumps legal problems as a political witch hunt doesn't make sense when we all know his own party not only controls all branches of the federal government, but are in charge of the investigation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

*Trump Honors Fallen Soldiers On Memorial Day With Self-Congratulatory Tweet*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Actor Patton Oswalt Triggered By Ivanka Trump Cuddling Her Son
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/05/28/patton-oswalt-triggered-by-ivanka-trump-cuddling-her-son/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjOm--yg6nbAhWJmlkKHabtALsQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw35CwF0Y4MHl3pOpLbzuWTH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Former CBS Reporter: Seems Like The FBI's Spy Operation Against Trump Campaign Was Politically Motivated
 
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/05/28/fmr-cbs-reporter-seems-like-the-fbis-spy-operation-against-trump-campaign-was-n2484950


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Former CBS Reporter: Seems Like The FBI's Spy Operation Against Trump Campaign Was Politically Motivated
> View attachment 2658
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/05/28/fmr-cbs-reporter-seems-like-the-fbis-spy-operation-against-trump-campaign-was-n2484950


Townhall? Why do you persist on being a tool? Or for short, sucker.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know we wouldn't be having this conversation if your girl had won the election like you all said she would.  I get that you people are trying to perform damage control to shore up your ship as 2020 closes in much faster than you thought.  In other words, y'all are desperate.


And here we are again with another post about Hillary.  
lol When was the last time you had a post in here that really had anything to do with current events Bubs?  Two years?  

Anyway, guess that's why I'm a dem.  Their politics don't force me to behave like I've got something to hide.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Townhall? Why do you persist on being a tool? Or for short, sucker.


He's a bit of both I would say...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Presidents who didn’t serve in the military — particularly those who are seen as having dodged the draft — always get blowback from service members and others around Memorial Day, but the rise of social media in the past 10 years has made complaints much more public.

People on Twitter had jokes about the bone spurs, of course.



Frank Conniff@FrankConniff
Today Donald Trump is flying his bone spurs at half mast.

9:41 AM - May 28, 2018



Caissie St.Onge

✔@CaissieGlad his bone spurs weren’t acting up too much. [URL='https://t.co/WAzEE3S5q2']https://twitter.com/cnnpolitics/status/1001122120469041152 …[/URL]

9:19 AM - May 28, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Presidents who didn’t serve in the military — particularly those who are seen as having dodged the draft — always get blowback from service members and others around Memorial Day, but the rise of social media in the past 10 years has made complaints much more public.
> 
> People on Twitter had jokes about the bone spurs, of course.
> 
> ...


I am glad to see you have the spirit of Memorial Day deep in your Anti American soul.
Trump is a member of the military he is the head mother fucker.
Have you served? Didn't think so, but please continue to show us all who you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Media Double Down After NYTIMES Busted Making Up Quote...
There may have been a real White House briefing with real White House officials, but The New York Times couldn't be trusted to accurately summarize what the White House official said. And it wasn't on a minor point.
By Mollie Hemingway

On the path to the June 12 summit with North Korea, journalists claimed President Donald Trump would not be willing to walk away from the negotiating table because he was too desperate for a win.

The _Washington Post’s_ David Nakamura wrote that “critics fear that a president determined to declare victory where his predecessors failed will allow his desire for a legacy-making deal to override the substance of the negotiations.” On the same day, the _Washington Post’s_ Paul Waldman mocked Trump’s desire for a win, which he said was turning Trump into a fool who was getting played.

Then President Trump did what media outlets said he’d never do. He walked away from the negotiating table due to North Korea’s behavior. The media outlets didn’t acknowledge their previous analytical missteps so much as come up with new lines of attack on Trump.

Mark Landler and David Sanger of _The New York Times_ wrote an article arguing there were deep divisions between Trump and his advisors. To support the claim, the _Times_ argued that Trump said a June 12 summit was still possible, while his top aides said it was “impossible”:

As with so many issues involving this president, the views of his aides often have little effect on what he actually says. On Thursday, for example, a senior White House official told reporters that even if the meeting were reinstated, holding it on June 12 would be impossible, given the lack of time and the amount of planning needed.

On Friday, Mr. Trump said, ‘It could even be the 12th.’

President Trump responded by calling it fake news, tweeting:







Trump was incorrect when he said that _The New York Times_“quotes” the official. They actually characterized his remarks. But they definitely claimed a senior White House official said June 12 was impossible.

Media types rushed to _The New York Times’_ defense, claiming they heard a White House official say the “impossible” line in a background briefing they were privy to. Someone leaked audio of a background briefing that they said supported _The New York Times’_ “impossible” characterization.


http://thefederalist.com/2018/05/28/media-double-down-after-new-york-times-gets-busted-peddling-fake-news/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Presidents who didn’t serve in the military — particularly those who are seen as having dodged the draft — always get blowback from service members and others around Memorial Day, but the rise of social media in the past 10 years has made complaints much more public.
> 
> People on Twitter had jokes about the bone spurs, of course.
> 
> ...


I am sure this is the article the drunken rat duck meant to post.
Trump honors 'America's greatest heroes' on Memorial Day...
https://www.apnews.com/5e9e73239bb341dbb1883beb59549b93


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad to see you have the spirit of Memorial Day deep in your Anti American soul.
> Trump is a member of the military he is the head mother fucker.
> Have you served? Didn't think so, but please continue to show us all who you are.


You know Du served as much as Hilz and Obama put together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And here we are again with another post about Hillary.
> lol When was the last time you had a post in here that really had anything to do with current events Bubs?  Two years?
> 
> Anyway, guess that's why I'm a dem.  Their politics don't force me to behave like I've got something to hide.


Who says youʻre trying to hide as much as youʻre trying to forget?  Please continue as Muellerʻs recent investigation indictments stemmed from activity that started while he was FBI director.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know Du served as much as Hilz and Obama put together.


Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Fort Rosecrans is beautiful place to spend time on Memorial Day....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


Ladda dadda dee .... ladda dadda die...and the beat goes on...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fort Rosecrans is beautiful place to spend time on Memorial Day....


Rode bikes up there earlier with the kids. Sun came out for a quick minute. Always an inspirational, beautiful place to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Fake News

Media Spreads Two New Lies Aimed At Smearing ICE, Trump
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31155/media-spreads-two-new-lies-aimed-smearing-ice-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi5-MHF0anbAhVxtlkKHfsNDvoQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1b5hM3Qxx2TB4Nc2wDEJcV&ampcf=1


----------



## Nonononono (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ...Trump is a member of the military he is the head mother fucker.


Then he needs a uniform that befits his rank and privilege.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2018)

New York always was a tough crowd --

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/yankees/rudy-giuliani-booed-yankee-stadium-birthday-article-1.4013891


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

MAY 29, 2018
*The question nobody is asking about those ‘stolen’ Hillary emails that Papadopoulos supposedly told Downer about*
By Greg Richards
I was just reflecting on the Papadopoulos/Australian High Commissioner Downer communication which was allegedly one of the starting points of the 2016 spying on the Trump campaign.

The point at issue was Papadopoulos allegedly saying that the Russians had 33,000 Hillary emails. After that was the yada, yada, yada that the Trump campaign knew this because it was colluding with the Russians, etc., etc.

But here's the question… aren't the 33,000 emails that the Russians allegedly had the emails that Hillary had already deleted?







"with a cloth?"

Aren't these the emails that she claims were yoga appointments and wedding arrangements?

It has _not _been part of the Hillary story, so far as I can recall, that the Russians stole 33,000 _high-value emails_ from that Hillary server. Even James Comey would have to take note of that.

My point to you is: Isn't there an anomaly here in that these alleged 33,000 emails the Russians allegedly have been treated as high-value intelligence whereas Hillary's whole claim is that these were trivia? If the Russians stole 33,000 high-value emails off Hillary's server, on what basis did Comey claim that she had violated no statutes?

And if they were trivia, why all the concern about whether or not the Trump campaign knew about them?

Comey and Mueller can't have it both ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Great,


Report: Cindy McCain Likely to Succeed Husband John McCain in Senate
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/28/report-cindy-mccain-likely-succeed-husband-john-mccain-senate/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiIwbX07arbAhVQpFkKHdtHA9QQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw3ZlsWg3PF3ev-zWJRtq4A1


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who says youʻre trying to hide as much as youʻre trying to forget?  Please continue as Muellerʻs recent investigation indictments stemmed from activity that started while he was FBI director.


Trying to forget?  Yes bubs it was all so painful I'm trying to forget  lol  But just cuz it's a slow news day, why not take a few minutes to try and put my head around what your really trying to convey in your post...
You feel Trump is doing a great job, and the only reason me or really anyone would speak out against him or his policy is because they're angry and jealous about Hillary.  And past that, there isn't some deeper meaning on enigmatic analogy you are trying to draw- you just think all criticism of Trump is jealousy.   Hence you keep bringing up HC to remind us of our shame and prevent us from talking about Trump or something?

That's the point you're making talking about how painful the Hillary loss was too Dems?   Or can you articulate actually what the mean is you are trying to convey?  Or was this one of those I'm losing the arguments, so I mumble out some post that doesn't really make sense in hopes you somehow can at least get in the last word...


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

Hey look, Trump announced a bunch of new China tarrifs and the markets are finally reacting to the spending bill!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey look, Trump announced a bunch of new China tarrifs and the markets are finally reacting to the spending bill!


You soundbite people crack me up.


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You soundbite people crack me up.


Interesting.  Stupid people crack me up.

I though it was so clever of Newton, sitting under the tree, when the apple hit to realize that it was the fruit tree nymphs party last spring that made it fall onto his head in September. That's how he got to be a geniuous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trying to forget?  Yes bubs it was all so painful I'm trying to forget  lol  But just cuz it's a slow news day, why not take a few minutes to try and put my head around what your really trying to convey in your post...
> You feel Trump is doing a great job, and the only reason me or really anyone would speak out against him or his policy is because they're angry and jealous about Hillary.  And past that, there isn't some deeper meaning on enigmatic analogy you are trying to draw- you just think all criticism of Trump is jealousy.   Hence you keep bringing up HC to remind us of our shame and prevent us from talking about Trump or something?
> 
> That's the point you're making talking about how painful the Hillary lose was too Dems?   Or can you articulate actually trying to convey?  Or was this one of those I'm losing the arguments, so I mumble out some post that doesn't really make sense in hopes you somehow can at least get in the last word...


It makes more sense when you know what your own words mean.  Like the obscurity with which you used the word “circle”.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Interesting.  Stupid people crack me up.


Glad we agree.


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Glad we agree.


Yep, we all agree that delayed omnibus dow effect only seems to amplify when tarrifs are announced. It's uncanny... Only the illuminati (and racist Joe) can see the causality...


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It makes more sense when you know what your own words mean.  Like the obscurity with which you used the word “circle”.


So you post, I say I don't understand your post so we can talk about your opinion... and this is your reply.  Talk about yawnnn  
I keep trying to have a fun intellectual back and forth with you on here Bubs, but somehow it never seems to workout.


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you post, I say I don't understand your post so we can talk about your opinion... and this is your reply.  Talk about yawnnn
> I keep trying to have a fun intellectual back and forth with you on here Bubs, but somehow it never seems to workout.


There is likely a back missing in your intellectual forth...


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

How Now Down Dow?

Oh... you know... omnibus.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep, we all agree that delayed omnibus dow effect only seems to amplify when tarrifs are announced. It's uncanny... Only the illuminati (and racist Joe) can see the causality...


Reverse causation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you post, I say I don't understand your post so we can talk about your opinion... and this is your reply.  Talk about yawnnn
> I keep trying to have a fun intellectual back and forth with you on here Bubs, but somehow it never seems to workout.


oh it works out alright.  Just not to your liking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Then he needs a uniform that befits his rank and privilege.
> 
> View attachment 2660


Idiana Jones bad guy


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Idiana Jones bad guy


What country are you really from?  Any true American knows Indy didn’t fight Italian fascists.  He fought Nazis and one other regime.  And that regime are now Trump’s business partners.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> What country are you really from?  Any true American knows Indy didn’t fight Italian fascists.  He fought Nazis and one other regime.  And that regime are now Trump’s business partners.
> View attachment 2662


I thought the Trumps were Swedish? Isn't that what they told people in NYC so they could do business with Jews? WOW! Are you saying the Trump family misrepresented their family heritage for financial gain? Nobel?

https://www.cnn.com/2017/11/28/politics/trump-family-heritage/index.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> What country are you really from?  Any true American knows Indy didn’t fight Italian fascists.  He fought Nazis and one other regime.  And that regime are now Trump’s business partners.
> View attachment 2662


What other regime?


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

Wow, that ominbus bill hit hard today! I guess it finally sunk in that there will be no QE7! Or XC90. Or Cayenne... moped day today...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought the Trumps were Swedish? Isn't that what they told people in NYC so they could do business with Jews? WOW! Are you saying the Trump family misrepresented their family heritage for financial gain? Nobel?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2017/11/28/politics/trump-family-heritage/index.html


Colluding bastards!! Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wow, that ominbus bill hit hard today! I guess it finally sunk in that there will be no QE7! Or XC90. Or Cayenne... moped day today...


Sucker


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What other regime?


I didn’t realize the nutter “news” bubble was as limited in current event facts, as opposed to its obsession with issues long resolved by opposing party over-kill investigations that failed to find criminality and were long abandoned by everyone but truthers, birthers, deathers, trumpers, monkey buttholers, volcano sliders into the oceaners, and now Roseanners.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

"Why does Trump say, 'Spygate'? Because it works with his base, period."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Why does Trump say, 'Spygate'? Because it works with his base, period."


Why does the left say collusion?
Trump is the Master when it comes to nicknames.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


A photo of a former Eastern European “model”/prostitute is a good addition to the trump mocking thread.  Well played.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why does the left say collusion?
> Trump is the Master when it comes to nicknames.


The only segment of the country that matters in this investigation are the life long Republican law enforcement official’s non-partisan career prosecutors hired by a life long Republican former highly decorated Marine, appointed by the Trump-nominated life long Republican law enforcement official with the DOJ.  

And they’re not talking, yet.  Just developing facts methodically to support indictments and obtaining corroborating witnesses with intimate knowledge of those likely to be indicted on federal criminal statutes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why does the left say collusion?
> Trump is the Master when it comes to nicknames.


Your use of the word, "Master", and capitalization thereof, is telling. Freudian slip of some kind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The only segment of the country that matters in this investigation are the life long Republican law enforcement official’s non-partisan career prosecutors hired by a life long Republican former highly decorated Marine, appointed by the Trump-nominated life long Republican law enforcement official with the DOJ.
> 
> And they’re not talking, yet.  Just developing facts methodically to support indictments and obtaining corroborating witnesses with intimate knowledge of those likely to be indicted on federal criminal statutes.


 . . . the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . the Mueller investigation continues.


*Criminal indictments against him and his Thugs are stacking up !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Criminal indictments against him and his Thugs are stacking up !*


Man you crack me up. So childish, so naive, hoping something changes. You are such the dreamer, silly little dreamer.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Man you crack me up. So childish, so naive, hoping something changes. You are such the dreamer, silly little dreamer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your use of the word, "Master", and capitalization thereof, is telling. Freudian slip of some kind.


OBVI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A photo of a former Eastern European “model”/prostitute is a good addition to the trump mocking thread.  Well played.


Agree this is just the sort of thing You information whores spread your cheeks for.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Looks like Trey Gowdy won't be invited to Maralago any time soon.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree this is just the sort of thing You information whores spread your cheeks for.


Did you ever explain what "information whore" means?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you ever explain what "information whore" means?


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like Trey Gowdy won't be invited to Maralago any time soon.


Did you ever explain what "any time soon" means?


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

Demographics is destiny...

http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article212139534.html


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


I used to think you were just had an oppositional disorder. But I'm starting to think you really believe some of the idiocy you blather.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I used to think you were just had an oppositional disorder. But I'm starting to think you really believe some of the idiocy you blather.


You are starting to think?
Yeah, right. I don't see it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I used to think you were just had an oppositional disorder. But I'm starting to think you really believe some of the idiocy you blather.


You must be the only one that thinks California doesn't have unfunded pension liabilities.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Demographics is destiny...
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article212139534.html


No, it's popularity.  Remember?


----------



## Friesland (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You must be the only one that thinks California doesn't have unfunded pension liabilities.


Not me fellah. You must be one of the ones who like to make stuff up. Meanwhile... CA's books are still better than a lot of states - and the Feds - at the moment. Thank god we don't have a tax-cut and spend GOP in charge. In fact, we have no GOP. Which is actually a problem. A sane, counterbalancing opposition is critical. Sadly, CA's GOP is nuts, shrinking and will soon be irrelevant at the state level. That is not a good thing. But it is where we are headed, due to racists owning the party and driving away natural allies like socially conservative latinos and Asian-Americans. But that's where we are at: the legacy of Pete Wilson and his under-the-table illegal home help, and over the top racism/xenophobia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Not me fellah. You must be one of the ones who like to make stuff up. Meanwhile... CA's books are still better than a lot of states - and the Feds - at the moment. Thank god we don't have a tax-cut and spend GOP in charge. In fact, we have no GOP. Which is actually a problem. A sane, counterbalancing opposition is critical. Sadly, CA's GOP is nuts, shrinking and will soon be irrelevant at the state level. That is not a good thing. But it is where we are headed, due to racists owning the party and driving away natural allies like socially conservative latinos and Asian-Americans. But that's where we are at: the legacy of Pete Wilson and his under-the-table illegal home help, and over the top racism/xenophobia.


and yet she persisted


----------



## espola (May 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Not me fellah. You must be one of the ones who like to make stuff up. Meanwhile... CA's books are still better than a lot of states - and the Feds - at the moment. Thank god we don't have a tax-cut and spend GOP in charge. In fact, we have no GOP. Which is actually a problem. A sane, counterbalancing opposition is critical. Sadly, CA's GOP is nuts, shrinking and will soon be irrelevant at the state level. That is not a good thing. But it is where we are headed, due to racists owning the party and driving away natural allies like socially conservative latinos and Asian-Americans. But that's where we are at: the legacy of Pete Wilson and his under-the-table illegal home help, and over the top racism/xenophobia.


When he got elected as Mayor of SD, Pete was a bland midwestern-style good guy, the kind of guy you would want to have as your CPA or lawyer.  Then someone told him he had a good chance to be President if he just shored up his right wing, and it all went to his head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

*Elizabeth Warren praises communist Chinese govt...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Mexican President Loses It After Trump Says They Will Pay For Wall, Enjoy It 
Politics | Saagar Enjeti


'Not now, not ever'


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexican President Loses It After Trump Says They Will Pay For Wall, Enjoy It
> Politics | Saagar Enjeti
> 
> 
> 'Not now, not ever'


WOW! Wait, where's the hair on fire part? You people crack me up, all you have (to avoid the reality) is made up BS. 
nono makes things up and hopes by posting them here the will come to fruition, good luck with that.
LE makes up quotes and attributes them to others so he has something to attack (well, actually you all do that in some form).
The plumber assumes what others think and acts off that.
dizzy just runs in circles chasing his tail.
 . . . and you, you blow the most mundane things (usually one offs) out of proportion to make them seem catastrophic, when no else really gives a shit.

Again, you people keep me laughing every time I see your silly posts. Keep up the good work, we all need a little comic relief once in awhile . . . and you clowns really bring it!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

>> ‘Roseanne’ reboot canceled: Barr blames Ambien for racist tweet, urges fans not to defend her

"Bob Iger of ABC called Valerie Jarrett to let her know that ‘ABC does not tolerate comments like those’ made by Roseanne Barr," the president wrote. "Gee, he never called President Donald J. Trump to apologize for the HORRIBLE statements made and said about me on ABC. Maybe I just didn’t get the call?"

The effing crybaby-in-chief is making it about himself and how mean people are to him. Hilarious, the insanity just keeps getting deeper and deeper! Pull up a chair and get the popcorn!

Even Roseanne calls her comment racist.

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1001848460881035265?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.wsbradio.com/news/national/donald-trump-responds-cancellation-roseanne/wwVkwMba6Qtn327OaVVY6J/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

I just thought it was funny when he said it last night, he was doing to Mexico exactly what I am doing to you, Dummy.
Have a nice day and thanks for the hospitality this last weekend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! Wait, where's the hair on fire part? You people crack me up, all you have (to avoid the reality) is made up BS.
> nono makes things up and hopes by posting them here the will come to fruition, good luck with that.
> LE makes up quotes and attributes them to others so he has something to attack (well, actually you all do that in some form).
> The plumber assumes what others think and acts off that.
> ...


4 paragraphs of stitch busting comedy.  When is the last time you were at the improv.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Trump will pardon D'Souza...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*Liberals' worst nightmare: Second supreme court pick for Trump...*


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Elizabeth Warren praises communist Chinese govt...*


And Trump praises Russia.  I only get concerned when I hear there's money or blackmail involved in these sorts of matters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Snowflake.
*Ben Rhodes on election night: ‘I can’t even…’*
John Sexton May 30, 2018 8:41 PM





Not ready for his closeup.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Liberals' worst nightmare: Second supreme court pick for Trump...*


I would think the moderate Republican's worst nightmare is a second supreme court pick.  Everyone kinda gets replacing Scallia with a hard-righter.  But if Trump puts another rightie tightie on there to replace a moderate, who starts striking down things like Roe v Wade, rolling back gay rights, helping destroy unions and workers rights (push down wages even further)... 

Just watch the moderate Republican Senators, especially in districts with large suburban populations, will prevent this from happening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And Trump praises Russia.  I only get concerned when I hear there's money or blackmail involved in these sorts of matters.


Just pointing to 2020 and the lack of democrat sacrifices available.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

FAKE NEWS?
*NY Times: Sorry for missing 80% of Trump’s rally audience*
John Sexton May 30, 2018 6:01 PM





“My estimate was way off, and we have corrected our story


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Not the kenyans DOJ,


FLASHBACK: Documents Show Federal Prosecutors Misled Judge in Pursuit of Prison Time For Dinesh D'Souza

Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

US will impose steel and aluminum tariffs on EU - 5/31/18 May 31, 2018E.U. threatens retaliation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*Islam Is Incompatible with Liberty*
By Amil Imani
As Islam repelled me, something about America attracted me like a powerful magnet. It was the heart and soul of America. It is called liberty. Liberty embodies the most precious treasures of humanity by encompassing seven forms of freedom that collectively make us human. Without liberty, we are simply another species of primates. Islam is anathema to each and every one of these freedoms.

Dennis Prager's _Still the Best Hope _succinctly lists what constitutes this overarching charter of being human. Through this book, I will present indisputable evidence proving Islam's incompatibility with them. The choice is either liberty or Islam. We can't have it both ways.


*Islam Is Incompatible with Liberty*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

You people,





*CNN Guest: All People Who Voted for Trump are RACIST*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*Mattis: U.S. Will ‘Confront’ Out of Step Behavior in S. China Sea*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would think the moderate Republican's worst nightmare is a second supreme court pick.  Everyone kinda gets replacing Scallia with a hard-righter.  But if Trump puts another rightie tightie on there to replace a moderate, who starts striking down things like Roe v Wade, rolling back gay rights, helping destroy unions and workers rights (push down wages even further)...
> 
> Just watch the moderate Republican Senators, especially in districts with large suburban populations, will prevent this from happening.


You aren't predicting again, are you?


----------



## Friesland (May 31, 2018)

Oh no! No QE9!!! or 10!!!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-30/asia-stocks-to-rise-bonds-fall-as-italy-woes-fade-markets-wrap


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh no! No QE9!!! or 10!!!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-30/asia-stocks-to-rise-bonds-fall-as-italy-woes-fade-markets-wrap


Bloomberg? Fake news, what does Drudge or infowars say! ~ signed any nutter.


----------



## Friesland (May 31, 2018)

"I did not post a link to bloomberg, ever, on this website. I don't care what the guy on Lester Holt's show says..."


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexican President Loses It After Trump Says They Will Pay For Wall, Enjoy It
> Politics | Saagar Enjeti
> 
> 
> 'Not now, not ever'


*Funny....The Left ridicules Trump over his hand " Size "....*
*Uhhh.....Nieto's look dinky in Trump's hand.*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bloomberg? Fake news, what does Drudge or infowars say! ~ signed any nutter.


*Hold on Democrats and keep your hands inside the cage......*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "I did not post a link to bloomberg, ever, on this website. I don't care what the guy on Lester Holt's show says..."


*Slingin again I see.........*


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't predicting again, are you?


Umm.... if you go back and look at your own posts, think it's more like I commenting on your prediction that Trump was going to nominate a second Nutter Supreme Court Justice.  And now you're chastising me for making predictions?  Good grief...


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm.... if you go back and look at your own posts, think it's more like I commenting on your prediction that Trump was going to nominate a second Nutter Supreme Court Justice.  And now you're chastising me for making predictions?  Good grief...



*Have YOU ever watched the original " Planet of The Apes " movie.....*

*Ever.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Funny....The Left ridicules Trump over his hand " Size "....*
> *Uhhh.....Nieto's look dinky in Trump's hand.*


"The Left"? First Rubio and then Comey, not exactly the left Mr. Doomass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The Left"? First Rubio and then Comey, not exactly the left Mr. Doomass.


Are you kidding me? Rubio is a leftist kook, just like McCain and we all know about Comey and his family of Hillary supporters.
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*Trump just doesn't give a shit, too funny and right on time.*
*MAGA.*

*US to impose steel, aluminum tariffs on EU, Canada, Mexico*

Heather SCOTT, with Jurgen Hecker in Paris
,
AFP_•_May 31, 2018













1 / 2
*US Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross has announced the imposition of steel and aluminum tariffs*
US Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross has announced the imposition of steel and aluminum tariffs (AFP Photo/SAUL LOEB)


Washington (AFP) - The United States said Thursday it will impose harsh tariffs on steel and aluminum imports from the European Union, Canada, Mexico at midnight (0400 GMT Friday) -- another move sure to anger Washington's trading partners.

The announcement by Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross was sure to cast a long shadow over a meeting of finance ministers from the world's Group of Seven top economies that opens later in the day in Canada.

Ross said talks with the EU had failed to reach a satisfactory agreement to convince Washington to continue the exemption from the tariffs imposed in March.

Meanwhile, negotiations with Canada and Mexico to revise the North American Free Trade Agreement are "taking longer than we had hoped" and there is no "precise date" for concluding them, so their exemption also will be removed, Ross told reporters.

The announcement was confirmed by presidential proclamation shortly after Ross addressed reporters.

Despite weeks of talks with his EU counterparts, Ross said the US was not willing to meet the European demand that the EU be "exempted permanently and unconditionally from these tariffs."

"We had discussions with the European Commission and while we made some progress, they also did not get to the point where it was warranted either to continue the temporary exemption or have a permanent exemption," Ross said.

Ross downplayed the threats of retaliation from those countries, but said talks can continue even amid the dispute to try to find a solution.

And President Donald Trump has the authority to alter the tariffs or impose quotas or "do anything he wishes at any point" -- allowing "potential flexibility" to resolve the issue.

Trump imposed the tariffs of 25 percent on steel and 10 percent on aluminum using a national security justification, which Ross said encompasses a broad array of economic issues.

South Korea negotiated a steel quota, while Argentina, Australia and Brazil have arranged for "limitations on the volume they can ship to the US in lieu of tariffs," Ross said.

"We believe that this combined package achieves the original objectives we set out, which was to constrict imports to a level to allow those industries that operate domestically to do so on a self-sustaining basis going forward."

- Not a western -

French Economy Minister Bruno Le Maire has warned before the announcement that the EU would take "all necessary measures" if the US imposed the tariffs.

"World trade is not a gunfight at the O.K. Corral," Le Maire quipped, referring to a 1957 western movie

"It's not everyone attacking the other and we see who remains standing at the end," he said, declaring that the stiff taxes would be "unjustified, unjustifiable and dangerous".

German Chancellor Angela Merkel said the EU would respond in a "firm and united" manner to the tariffs.

"We want to be exempt from these tariffs" which were "not compatible" with World Trade Organization (WTO) rules, Merkel told a press conference with Portuguese premier Antonio Costa in Lisbon


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump just doesn't give a shit, too funny and right on time.*
> *MAGA.*
> 
> *US to impose steel, aluminum tariffs on EU, Canada, Mexico*
> ...


As has been said, "Does it raise the price of beer?" Yes, in this case the answer is yes it does. As the rest of the world opens up for business we are inching our doors shut . . . Conservative? Republican? American?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The Left"? First Rubio and then Comey, not exactly the left Mr. Doomass.


*The Left.....Mr Rodent ( Dumbass )*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm.... if you go back and look at your own posts, think it's more like I commenting on your prediction that Trump was going to nominate a second Nutter Supreme Court Justice.  And now you're chastising me for making predictions?  Good grief...


Ummm..is not the word you want.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm.... if you go back and look at your own posts, think it's more like I commenting on your prediction that Trump was going to nominate a second Nutter Supreme Court Justice.  And now you're chastising me for making predictions?  Good grief...


I am just better at it than you, not my fault.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As has been said, "Does it raise the price of beer?" Yes, in this case the answer is yes it does. As the rest of the world opens up for business we are inching our doors shut . . . Conservative? Republican? American?


*Question to Rodent:*
*Do you understand what you right.....*

*Answer from Rodent:*
*Ummm....Well...Kinda....Sheeesh.*

*Question to Rodent:*
*Do you just follow Liberal news.....*

*Answer from Rodent:*
*Ummm....Well...Kinda....Sheeesh.*

*Question to Rodent:*
*Do you fact check what you post....*

*Answer from Rodent:*
*Ummm....Well...Kinda....I read the Huffington Post....Does that count ?*

*Question to Rodent:*
*Do you get cluster headaches.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Question to Rodent:*
> *Do you understand what you right.....*
> *..*
> 
> ...


Yes, there getting more frequent and painful since nonono-nov. 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As has been said, "Does it raise the price of beer?" Yes, in this case the answer is yes it does. As the rest of the world opens up for business we are inching our doors shut . . . Conservative? Republican? American?


The art of the deal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The art of the deal.


If you bend over, you better get used to what happens next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you bend over, you better get used to what happens next.


Oh, we're used to it alright.
I think you just helped me figure out why Obama spent his 2 terms bent over, he likes it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh no! No QE9!!! or 10!!!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-30/asia-stocks-to-rise-bonds-fall-as-italy-woes-fade-markets-wrap


QE is the protectionism you're railing about, genius.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE is the protectionism you're railing about, genius.


Uh... no. It's not. Quantative easing is not directed the way tarrifs and import duties (and the retaliation) are, genious. Quantitative easing is, in the long run, a "tax", but it is a very different type of tax with a very different effects.

But what is most important to this discussion, QE (or the omnibus bill that "signaled" QE is over - even though it's been clear it's over for at least a year now) is not what moved the market on the day you and racist Joe claimed it did. Yet, you persist in that stupidity because... I have no idea.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... no. It's not. Quantative easing is not directed the way tarrifs and import duties (and the retaliation) are, genious.


QE was not directed? Do tell?  Do tariffs and duties distort the market?  Did QE distort the market?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Quantitative easing is, in the long run, a "tax", but it is a very different type of tax with a very different effects.


QE is debt genius.  With the same effect that debt always has.  And what "different effects" are you claiming that QE has as opposed to tariffs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> But what is most important to this discussion, QE (or the omnibus bill that "signaled" QE is over - even though it's been clear it's over for at least a year now) is not what moved the market on the day you and racist Joe claimed it did. Yet, you persist in that stupidity because... I have no idea.


That's been my point all along.  You have no idea.  You see only what pops out in front of you in the daily news, as most do. The easy albeit wrong, conclusion, that the market is only reacting to tariffs and duties, is all the news or newspapers have time for.  You're drawn, like most, to a single industry (steel) as a singular causal mechanism .  This is where you people always tend to want to expand the discussion to fit your narrative that the effect of tariffs is larger than the effects of debt.  The bond market, a.k.a. debt markets, dwarfs the steel industry.  You also fail to realize the similarities in intent of QE and tariffs.  Not to mention the outcomes.  Just to be clear, I am not a fan of either policy knowing that their effects are the same.  They both distort the market by manipulating prices and thus supply and demand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's been my point all along.  You have no idea.  You see only what pops out in front of you in the daily news, as most do. The easy albeit wrong, conclusion, that the market is only reacting to tariffs and duties, is all the news or newspapers have time for.  You're drawn, like most, to a single industry (steel) as a singular causal mechanism .  This is where you people always tend to want to expand the discussion to fit your narrative that the effect of tariffs is larger than the effects of debt.  The bond market, a.k.a. debt markets, dwarfs the steel industry.  You also fail to realize the similarities in intent of QE and tariffs.  Not to mention the outcomes.  Just to be clear, I am not a fan of either policy knowing that their effects are the same.  They both distort the market by manipulating prices and thus supply and demand.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

MAY JOBLESS RATE 3.8%
_BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT RECORD LOW_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Trump Has Cut Federal Payroll by 24,000 Jobs...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

*Number of Employed Americans Sets 9th Record Under Trump...*

_*FLASHBACK Obama: 'I've got economy set up well for him'...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

*Di Maio: The fresh face taking Italian populism to power...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Now if we could just get the PR back up and increase people's wages.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now if we could just get the PR back up and increase people's wages.


You sure about the wage claim?

*America gets a raise: Wage growth fastest since 2009*
by Patrick Gillespie  @CNNMoneyFebruary 2, 2018: 10:35 AM ET
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/02/news/economy/january-jobs-report-2018/index.html


BUSINESS NEWS
JANUARY 31, 2018 / 6:31 AM / 4 MONTHS AGO
*U.S. private payrolls rise strongly, wage growth picking up*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-economy/u-s-private-payrolls-rise-strongly-wage-growth-picking-up-idUSKBN1FK228

*Disneyland Resort offers 36 percent increase in starting wages over three years for Master Services cast members -- one of the most significant increases in its history*
Resort offers $15 per hour, two years ahead of California's minimum wage and continues to drive So Cal economy, creating more than 10,000 jobs in last decade
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/disneyland-resort-offers-36-percent-increase-in-starting-wages-over-three-years-for-master-services-cast-members--one-of-the-most-significant-increases-in-its-history-300657978.html


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's been my point all along.  You have no idea.  You see only what pops out in front of you in the daily news, as most do. The easy albeit wrong, conclusion, that the market is only reacting to tariffs and duties, is all the news or newspapers have time for.  You're drawn, like most, to a single industry (steel) as a singular causal mechanism .  This is where you people always tend to want to expand the discussion to fit your narrative that the effect of tariffs is larger than the effects of debt.  The bond market, a.k.a. debt markets, dwarfs the steel industry.  You also fail to realize the similarities in intent of QE and tariffs.  Not to mention the outcomes.  Just to be clear, I am not a fan of either policy knowing that their effects are the same.  They both distort the market by manipulating prices and thus supply and demand.


Of course, I said none of those things. "You people" actually like to make up things other people said so you can scold. You're a petty pedant who invents positions to rail against. If you think import duties and quotas affect the economy in exactly the same way as quantitative easing, well, you run with that. "They both distort the market by manipulation prices and thus supply and demand" is first week econ 101a. It's like saying HIV and HPV are the  "the same, they're viruses that cause the bodies immune system to react." Ok, Dr. Genious. That will save a lot of lives...  You're point is too broad to be interesting or informative. ALL national economic policy "distorts the market" - whether it's subsidies, differing tax rates, rebates, immigration/work visa restrictions, tax exclusions, or even simply the contracting policy (for big enough countries and big enough departments) of government departments. This fantasy of some "pure" market, outside of some souk in Raqqa or your local swap meet, maybe, is academic. Now, in the real world, tarrifs don't act "just like" QE anything. That's wrong and you will make stupid economic decision in the short to medium term if you believe it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sure about the wage claim?
> 
> *America gets a raise: Wage growth fastest since 2009*
> by Patrick Gillespie  @CNNMoneyFebruary 2, 2018: 10:35 AM ET
> ...


First thing that popped up (like always when debunking your cherry picked, individual examples) when I googled average wages (but, once again, nice try): 

Slow wage growth is a key sign of how far the U.S. economy remains from a full recovery.

On some fronts, the economy is steadily healing from the Great Recession. The unemployment rate is down, and the pace of monthly job growth is reversing some of the damage inflicted by the downturn. But the economy remains far from fully recovered.

A crucial measure of how far from full recovery the economy remains is the growth of nominal wages (wages unadjusted for inflation). Nominal wage growth since the recovery officially began in mid-2009 has been low and flat. This isn’t surprising–the weak labor market of the last seven years has put enormous downward pressure on wages. Employers don’t have to offer big wage increases to get and keep the workers they need. And this remains true even as a jobs recovery has consistently forged ahead in recent years.

Despite the incomplete nature of the recovery, influential voices are already calling for the Federal Reserve to guard against inflation by raising interest rates to slow the economy. The stakes in this debate are high. Macroeconomic policy (including monetary policy) that prioritized very low rates of inflation over low rates of unemployment is a key reason why real wages have stagnated for the vast majority of American workers in recent decades (as we have shown through our Raising America’s Pay initiative). Widespread wage growth will not occur over the coming years if the Federal Reserve prematurely slows the recovery in the name of fighting prospective inflation.

The following charts–which will be updated regularly when new data are released–help explain why the Fed should hold off on raising interest rates until nominal wages are growing at a much faster pace. Until nominal wages are rising by 3.5 to 4 percent, there is no threat that price inflation will begin to significantly exceed the Fed’s 2 percent inflation target. And it will take wage growth of at least 3.5 to 4 percent for workers to begin to reap the benefits of economic growth–and to achieve a genuine recovery from the Great Recession.

https://www.epi.org/nominal-wage-tracker/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now if we could just get the PR back up and increase people's wages.


Nobody’s interested in making .20 cents an hour more every year for a decade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nobody’s interested in making .20 cents an hour more every year for a decade.


Funny that a government worker like yourself that self-admittedly couldn't make a dime investing during the O admin is fixated on my situation. Worry about yourself, you are the one who has cried about personal finance woes, not me, I'm fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Can you even imagine if he gets this done?
Talk about a blood bath in November.






ON AGAIN!
'NOW WE'RE GOING TO DEAL'


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you even imagine if he gets this done?
> Talk about a blood bath in November.
> 
> 
> ...


You think the Korean vote will be enough to replace those he has lost?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey, did North Korea denuke yet? 

He's no libtard, but you all might want to check out Noah Rothman on the whole NK dance... Or just read this: Trump calls Kim Jong Un's letter to him a "very interesting letter." Then, after a few minutes, says he hasn't opened it yet, and that he could be in for a "big surprise."


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... no. It's not. Quantative easing is not directed the way tarrifs and import duties (and the retaliation) are, genious. Quantitative easing is, in the long run, a "tax", but it is a very different type of tax with a very different effects.
> 
> But what is most important to this discussion, QE (or the omnibus bill that "signaled" QE is over - even though it's been clear it's over for at least a year now) is not what moved the market on the day you and racist Joe claimed it did. Yet, you persist in that stupidity because... I have no idea.


*What Idea's do you have.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think the Korean vote will be enough to replace those he has lost?


Maybe,
Have you been to north OC lately?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, did North Korea denuke yet?
> 
> He's no libtard, but you all might want to check out Noah Rothman on the whole NK dance... Or just read this: Trump calls Kim Jong Un's letter to him a "very interesting letter." Then, after a few minutes, says he hasn't opened it yet, and that he could be in for a "big surprise."


You think they would send this guy here to piss on Trump?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

Looking for a common theme in t's recent pardons and commutations -- perjury, criminal acts while in elected office,  campaign finance crimes, and treason.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think they would send this guy here to piss on Trump?


Watch out cuz he might like that . . . just say'n.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that a government worker like yourself that self-admittedly couldn't make a dime investing during the O admin is fixated on my situation. Worry about yourself, you are the one who has cried about personal finance woes, not me, I'm fine.


lol!  Another ten years and you’ll be up 2 bucks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> lol!  Another ten years and you’ll be up 2 bucks.


Thanks for you concern . . . but hey, I did really well during the O admin . . . but maybe I'm just lucky?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think they would send this guy here to piss on Trump?


Again, I offer the bet, no one takes me up on it.

NK has been trying for YEARS to get a 1 v 1 meeting with a US Pres. EVERY US Pres. has said "no" because NK never lives up to its promies.

Trump is GIVING them the meeting. He is getting... what? What has NK agreed to?

Seriously - "meeting with a nuclear-armed, rogue-state, murderous dictator to own the libs" is not necessarily the best policy.

But, sure, they're going to give up their nukes and open an In-and-Out burger.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Again, I offer the bet, no one takes me up on it.
> 
> NK has been trying for YEARS to get a 1 v 1 meeting with a US Pres. EVERY US Pres. has said "no" because NK never lives up to its promies.
> 
> ...


And the difference between when Obama met with Iran is....?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Again, I offer the bet, no one takes me up on it.
> 
> NK has been trying for YEARS to get a 1 v 1 meeting with a US Pres. EVERY US Pres. has said "no" because NK never lives up to its promies.
> 
> ...


Trump gives away bargaining chips with his every attempt at a "deal"*.

* In quotations because I'm not sure The Donald has a clue what is and what isn't a chance to strike a deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

*Whataboutism* (also known as *whataboutery*) is a variant of the _tu quoque_ logical fallacy that attempts to discredit an opponent's position by charging them with hypocrisy without directly refuting or disproving their argument, which is particularly associated with Soviet and Russian propaganda. When criticisms were leveled at the Soviet Union during the Cold War, the Soviet response would be "What about..." followed by an event in the Western world.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And the difference between when Obama met with Iran is....?


What about!!!! 

If you think this is a good idea, good for you. 

If you don't know the difference between what our relationship with Iran has been versus our relationship with NK, I can't help you.

And again. Who wants to bet that NK does not give up their nukes? I'm still waiting.

And what are we getting? Seriously? What is the national benefit of the current diplomacy? 

And do you think Melane is transitioning?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What about!!!!
> 
> If you think this is a good idea, good for you.
> 
> ...


But hamburgers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump gives away bargaining chips with his every attempt at a "deal"*.
> 
> * In quotations because I'm not sure The Donald has a clue what is and what isn't a chance to strike a deal.


So you have trump all figured out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Of course, I said none of those things. "You people" actually like to make up things other people said so you can scold. You're a petty pedant who invents positions to rail against. If you think import duties and quotas affect the economy in exactly the same way as quantitative easing, well, you run with that. "They both distort the market by manipulation prices and thus supply and demand" is first week econ 101a. It's like saying HIV and HPV are the  "the same, they're viruses that cause the bodies immune system to react." Ok, Dr. Genious. That will save a lot of lives...  You're point is too broad to be interesting or informative. ALL national economic policy "distorts the market" - whether it's subsidies, differing tax rates, rebates, immigration/work visa restrictions, tax exclusions, or even simply the contracting policy (for big enough countries and big enough departments) of government departments. This fantasy of some "pure" market, outside of some souk in Raqqa or your local swap meet, maybe, is academic. Now, in the real world, tarrifs don't act "just like" QE anything. That's wrong and you will make stupid economic decision in the short to medium term if you believe it.


Are you really doubting that tariffs and QE effects prices and supply and demand in exactly the same way?  Especially, since you consider it "first week econ 101a".  You seem conflicted.  I don't remember any epidemiological analogies in that first week of economics either.  I somewhat agree that my point might be too broad for most.  But F.A. Hayek said it best in describing economics.  "The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he knows about what he imagines he can design".  Both QE and tariffs have repeatedly shown us how our government  becomes the "con" in economics.  I assume that you'll default to the, "but we need government to protect us from the ill effects of the market".  That's fine, I'm for private property rights, easy taxes, and the rule of law.  Both QE and tariffs obscure the law and rob the citizen of their hard earned savings and property.  There is a broad explanation for what I just posted.  It goes beyond first week econ but I started this thread with money and interest rates.  You should start there and I'll be happy to provide further explanations if you require them.  Laced and I had a very good conversation concerning money and how it really works.  

There is not a single national economic policy that even comes close to distorting the markets like QE does.  A broader conversation is needed but since you find it "too broad to be interesting or informative" you remain uninformed while some of the basics are discussed and solidified in the initial post of this thread.  

Pure markets become fantasy whenever QE or tariffs are employed.  The history of the negative effects of QE type monetary policy and tariffs are well documented for those who don't find economics "too broad to be interesting or informative".......in the real world that is.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What about!!!!
> 
> If you think this is a good idea, good for you.
> 
> ...


Do you...on anything you typed? Perhaps you should wait and see what happens before you consult your crystal ball aka CNN.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Despite the incomplete nature of the recovery, influential voices are already calling for the Federal Reserve *to guard against inflation by raising interest rates to slow the economy.* The stakes in this debate are high. *Macroeconomic policy (including monetary policy) that prioritized very low rates of inflation over low rates of unemployment is a key reason why real wages have stagnated for the vast majority of American workers in recent decades (as we have shown through our Raising America’s Pay initiative)*. Widespread wage growth will not occur over the coming years if the Federal Reserve prematurely slows the recovery in the name of fighting prospective inflation.
> 
> https://www.epi.org/nominal-wage-tracker/


Another way in which QE distorts the labor market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that a government worker like yourself that self-admittedly couldn't make a dime investing during the O admin is fixated on my situation. Worry about yourself, you are the one who has cried about personal finance woes, not me, I'm fine.


Worry about yourself, not your PR campaign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Worry about yourself, not your PR campaign.


You do realize what you typed there, right? Typical dizzy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY JOBLESS RATE 3.8%
> _BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT RECORD LOW_


Didn't Trump say the improving numbers under Obama were meaningless because the number were skewed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize what you typed there, right? Typical dizzy.


Yes.  "Those who can do...."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't Trump say the improving numbers under Obama were meaningless because the number were skewed?


No


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you really doubting that tariffs and QE effects prices and supply and demand in exactly the same way?  Especially, since you consider it "first week econ 101a".  You seem conflicted.  I don't remember any epidemiological analogies in that first week of economics either.  I somewhat agree that my point might be too broad for most.  But F.A. Hayek said it best in describing economics.  "The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he knows about what he imagines he can design".  Both QE and tariffs have repeatedly shown us how our government  becomes the "con" in economics.  I assume that you'll default to the, "but we need government to protect us from the ill effects of the market".  That's fine, I'm for private property rights, easy taxes, and the rule of law.  Both QE and tariffs obscure the law and rob the citizen of their hard earned savings and property.  There is a broad explanation for what I just posted.  It goes beyond first week econ but I started this thread with money and interest rates.  You should start there and I'll be happy to provide further explanations if you require them.  Laced and I had a very good conversation concerning money and how it really works.
> 
> There is not a single national economic policy that even comes close to distorting the markets like QE does.  A broader conversation is needed but since you find it "too broad to be interesting or informative" you remain uninformed while some of the basics are discussed and solidified in the initial post of this thread.
> 
> Pure markets become fantasy whenever QE or tariffs are employed.  The history of the negative effects of QE type monetary policy and tariffs are well documented for those who don't find economics "too broad to be interesting or informative".......in the real world that is.


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/essential-economics-for-politicians.694/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't Trump say the improving numbers under Obama were meaningless because the number were skewed?


No


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you really doubting that tariffs and QE effects prices and supply and demand in exactly the same way?  Especially, since you consider it "first week econ 101a".  You seem conflicted.  I don't remember any epidemiological analogies in that first week of economics either.  I somewhat agree that my point might be too broad for most.  But F.A. Hayek said it best in describing economics.  "The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he knows about what he imagines he can design".  Both QE and tariffs have repeatedly shown us how our government  becomes the "con" in economics.  I assume that you'll default to the, "but we need government to protect us from the ill effects of the market".  That's fine, I'm for private property rights, easy taxes, and the rule of law.  Both QE and tariffs obscure the law and rob the citizen of their hard earned savings and property.  There is a broad explanation for what I just posted.  It goes beyond first week econ but I started this thread with money and interest rates.  You should start there and I'll be happy to provide further explanations if you require them.  Laced and I had a very good conversation concerning money and how it really works.
> 
> There is not a single national economic policy that even comes close to distorting the markets like QE does.  A broader conversation is needed but since you find it "too broad to be interesting or informative" you remain uninformed while some of the basics are discussed and solidified in the initial post of this thread.
> 
> Pure markets become fantasy whenever QE or tariffs are employed.  The history of the negative effects of QE type monetary policy and tariffs are well documented for those who don't find economics "too broad to be interesting or informative".......in the real world that is.


Are you really claiming that tariffs and QE distort price and markets in the same way at the same rate? Ok.  You go with that brush as broad as the world.

It truly is, however, as stupid an opinion as I've heard in a long time. You know water, glass and atmosphere distort light. Yet anyone who can't discern the difference in the distortion ends up wet, walking into a building or strolling off the edge of the earth...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 1, 2018)

Different tariffs on different industries don't even distort prices in the same way (or effect GDP, balance of trade etc in the same way.) To state it does is simply to ignore reality. What Iz is arguing is: Gravity makes things fall - and if they hit your head they hurt! Which, of course, is generally true, but there is usually a vast different between a jet engine falling from the sky and hitting you in the head and a sharp pine cone. While the "broad strokes" of the mechanism is the same for both, the end result is, in most cases, vastly difference. 

It's really not that hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2018)

Talks underway for Trump-Putin summit...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-in-early-talks-for-potential-summit-between-trump-and-putin-1527898635


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Are you really claiming that tariffs and QE distort price and markets in the same way at the same rate? Ok.


I’ve actually said the exact opposite from the very beginning.  Which is why you got all spooled up in the first place.  Remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2018)

A rising tide lifts all boats.
GREAT AGAIN: Atlanta Fed Boosts GDP Forecast to 4.8%...
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/01/atlanta-fed-boosts-second-quarter-gdp-forecast-to-4-8/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Different tariffs on different industries don't even distort prices in the same way (or effect GDP, balance of trade etc in the same way.) To state it does is simply to ignore reality.
> 
> It's really not that hard.


There’s your Hayekian streak.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s your Hayekian streak.


Sure. Or you can ask a car builder: "Will QE and tariffs on steel affect my business the same way?" And they will say "yes" and go out business (or need more government intervention) or they will say "no" and take appropriate steps in either case, which, if they wish to stay in business, will be different.

Or the can walk into the ocean and drown thinking it's the light distorted by the window of their office building.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ve actually said the exact opposite from the very beginning.  Which is why you got all spooled up in the first place.  Remember?


Uh, no. Now you're just lying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sure. Or you can ask a car builder: "Will QE and tariffs on steel affect my business the same way?" And they will say "yes" and go out business (or need more government intervention) or they will say "no" and take appropriate steps in either case, which, if they wish to stay in business, will be different.


Yesss!!! You are a true student of Hayek realizing that there are a lot of moving pieces.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh, no. Now you're just lying.


Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Or the can walk into the ocean and drown thinking it's the light distorted by the window of their office building.


Funny, I don’t recall these week 1 econ lessons.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2018)

Luckily the GOP is reviving its CA chances by running a Nazi. Awesome.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2018/05/03/neo-nazi-california-senate/579612002/


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me.


Uh... you just wrote it. Verbatim.

BRO IZ: "*Are you really doubting that tariffs and QE effects prices and supply and demand in exactly the same way?* Especially, since you consider it "first week econ 101a". You seem conflicted. I don't remember any epidemiological analogies in that first week of economics either. I somewhat agree that my point might be too broad for most. But F.A. Hayek said it best in describing economics. "The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he knows about what he imagines he can design". Both QE and tariffs have repeatedly shown us how our government becomes the "con" in economics. I assume that you'll default to the, "but we need government to protect us from the ill effects of the market". That's fine, I'm for private property rights, easy taxes, and the rule of law. Both QE and tariffs obscure the law and rob the citizen of their hard earned savings and property. There is a broad explanation for what I just posted. It goes beyond first week econ but I started this thread with money and interest rates. You should start there and I'll be happy to provide further explanations if you require them. Laced and I had a very good conversation concerning money and how it really works.

There is not a single national economic policy that even comes close to distorting the markets like QE does. A broader conversation is needed but since you find it "too broad to be interesting or informative" you remain uninformed while some of the basics are discussed and solidified in the initial post of this thread.

Pure markets become fantasy whenever QE or tariffs are employed. The history of the negative effects of QE type monetary policy and tariffs are well documented for those who don't find economics "too broad to be interesting or informative".......in the real world that is."

I think maybe you're just crazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... you just wrote it. Verbatim.
> 
> BRO IZ: "*Are you really doubting that tariffs and QE effects prices and supply and demand in exactly the same way?* Especially, since you consider it "first week econ 101a". You seem conflicted. I don't remember any epidemiological analogies in that first week of economics either. I somewhat agree that my point might be too broad for most. But F.A. Hayek said it best in describing economics. "The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he knows about what he imagines he can design". Both QE and tariffs have repeatedly shown us how our government becomes the "con" in economics. I assume that you'll default to the, "but we need government to protect us from the ill effects of the market". That's fine, I'm for private property rights, easy taxes, and the rule of law. Both QE and tariffs obscure the law and rob the citizen of their hard earned savings and property. There is a broad explanation for what I just posted. It goes beyond fir. st we
> ek econ but I started this thread with money and interest rates. You should start there and I'll be happy to provide further explanations if you require them. Laced and I had a very good conversation concerning money and how it really works.
> ...


Am I?  Or do both policies increase prices and thus distort supply and demand?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Am I?  Or do both policies increase prices and thus distort supply and demand?


Yes. You are full of it. You just make crap up to argue.  You haven't even characterized the entire discussion correctly - it started over Racist Joe's "question" whether the Dow falling off the cliff at the moment Trump announced tariffs wasn't due to "omnibus spending..." 

Here's the exchange cut and pasted from just above your post:

Friesland said: ↑
Are you really claiming that *tariffs and QE distort price and markets in the same way at the same rate?* Ok.

Bro IZ:
I’ve actually said *the exact opposite from the very beginning. * Which is why you got all spooled up in the first place. Remember?

Fries said:
Uh, no. Now you're just lying.

Bruddah IZ said: ↑
Show me.

Friesland said: ↑
Uh... you just wrote it. Verbatim.

BRO IZ: "*Are you really doubting that tariffs and QE effects prices and supply and demand in exactly the same way?* Especially, since you consider it "first week econ 101a". You seem conflicted. I don't remember any epidemiological analogies in that first week of economics either. I somewhat agree that my point might be too broad for most. But F.A. Hayek said it best in describing economics. "The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he knows about what he imagines he can design". Both QE and tariffs have repeatedly shown us how our government becomes the "con" in economics. I assume that you'll default to the, "but we need government to protect us from the ill effects of the market". That's fine, I'm for private property rights, easy taxes, and the rule of law. Both QE and tariffs obscure the law and rob the citizen of their hard earned savings and property. There is a broad explanation for what I just posted. It goes beyond fir. st we
ek econ but I started this thread with money and interest rates. You should start there and I'll be happy to provide further explanations if you require them. Laced and I had a very good conversation concerning money and how it really works.

There is not a single national economic policy that even comes close to distorting the markets like QE does. A broader conversation is needed but since you find it "too broad to be interesting or informative" you remain uninformed while some of the basics are discussed and solidified in the initial post of this thread.

Pure markets become fantasy whenever QE or tariffs are employed. The history of the negative effects of QE type monetary policy and tariffs are well documented for those who don't find economics "too broad to be interesting or informative".......in the real world that is."

Friesland said:
I think maybe you're just crazy.

I was right earlier - you have some weird oppositional disorder and just argue to argue...  Which is fine, but I'm not really interested in the runaround. 

Anyway, I'll be on the road for a while so you can argue with yourself now...


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Again, I offer the bet, no one takes me up on it.
> 
> NK has been trying for YEARS to get a 1 v 1 meeting with a US Pres. EVERY US Pres. has said "no" because NK never lives up to its promies.
> 
> ...


*Hey SLINGER....*

*You might want to check how many of his development facilities have been " Mysteriously "*
*destroyed....*
*He then started to destroy his Nuke arsenals on his own.....*
*Don't believe me Slinger.....Look it up in the real News !*

*This is what happens when you " Lemming " Liberals walk *
*around with your noggin Rectumfied...*
*The False narrative of the MSM has kept you in the dark like *
*rotten Mushrooms, thanks to all of the former Obama officials*
*who are NOW embedded in various Far Left News Organizations.*
*Once you hear the pop and you've been derectumfied take a deep*
*breath of fresh air and search for the REAL TRUTH !!*

*North Korea is in a World of hurt, and the pressure is from CHINA !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes. You are full of it. You just make crap up to argue.  You haven't even characterized the entire discussion correctly - it started over Racist Joe's "question" whether the Dow falling off the cliff at the moment Trump announced tariffs wasn't due to "omnibus spending..."
> 
> Here's the exchange cut and pasted from just above your post:
> 
> ...


*Enjoy the road and watch CNN/MSNBC melt down over the next five to seven days....*

*And ....wash your hands.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes. You are full of it. You just make crap up to argue.  You haven't even characterized the entire discussion correctly - it started over Racist Joe's "question" whether the Dow falling off the cliff at the moment Trump announced tariffs wasn't due to "omnibus spending..."
> 
> Here's the exchange cut and pasted from just above your post:
> 
> ...


Got it.  No broad arguments for you.  Just unrelated face saving analogies and a poor understanding of prices and supply and demand.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Got it.  No broad arguments for you.  Just unrelated face saving analogies and a poor understanding of prices and supply and demand.



*Slinger has " Ping Pong " logic.....*
*When contained it's scatter affect is minimal.*
*When let loose from the DNC " Shoe Box " of Fantasy it's dangerous.*
*That's how " manipulated " Civil Wars start !*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Got it.  No broad arguments for you.  Just unrelated face saving analogies and a poor understanding of prices and supply and demand.


You completely reversed youself in 3 posts. A complete 180. It's right there in black and white, and you still want to pretend you didn't. It's a joke and you're a clown.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You completely reversed youself in 3 posts. A complete 180. It's right there in black and white, and you still want to pretend you didn't. It's a joke and you're a clown.


*Wow.....are you upset.....?*


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2018)

Is the letter really that big, or is it just t's tiny hands that  make it  look that way?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

James Clapper, piece of work
JUNE 3, 2018
Listening to James Clapper, erstwhile Director of National Intelligence, defend his actions during the 2016 presidential campaign can make you squirm ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/james_clapper_piece_of_work.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Italy interior minister to migrants: 'Get ready to pack your bags'...
http://www.france24.com/en/20180603-get-ready-pack-bags-italys-interior-minister-tells-migrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

EXCLUSIVE: Kellyanne Conway Talks ‘500 Days Of American Greatness’
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/02/exclusive-kellyanne-conway-talks-500-days-of-american-greatness/&ved=0ahUKEwiFkYbU2bfbAhXI44MKHQMRBfMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1AFr2IyNu6NpOKPoarOTAS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

*MOAB*

RUDY SHOCK: TRUMP CAN PARDON SELF
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/president-trump-power-pardon-giuliani/story?id=55611418


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You completely reversed youself in 3 posts. A complete 180. It's right there in black and white, and you still want to pretend you didn't. It's a joke and you're a clown.


No.  You presumed that I meant something that I did not.  Both policies do increase prices because of how supply is limited.  But youʻre not a big fan of broader discussions.  At least I thought you werenʻt until you locked in to the exactness of the magnitudes of tariffs, ex ante,  vs. QE, ex post.  But make no mistake, both policies increase prices as opposed to reducing prices via non-protectionist policies like QE and tariffs.   That is not a 180.  Thatʻs just a broader discussion. Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MOAB*
> 
> RUDY SHOCK: TRUMP CAN PARDON SELF
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/president-trump-power-pardon-giuliani/story?id=55611418


Yeah, and I'm pretty sure I'm able to deem myself king of the world if I want . . . won't do any good, but if it makes you feel better . . .


----------



## Friesland (Jun 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  You presumed that I meant something that I did not.  Both policies do increase prices because of how supply is limited.  But youʻre not a big fan of broader discussions.  At least I thought you werenʻt until you locked in to the exactness of the magnitudes of tariffs, ex ante,  vs. QE, ex post.  But make no mistake, both policies increase prices as opposed to reducing prices via non-protectionist policies like QE and tariffs.   That is not a 180.  Thatʻs just a broader discussion. Lol


I figured it out: you're not a liar. Your recollection just keeps changing...


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, and I'm pretty sure I'm able to deem myself king of the world if I want . . . won't do any good, but if it makes you feel better . . .


*It can be done....but it won't be done, because of the destruction it will*
*bring upon our long standing principals....Moral Principals.*
*Now you will say Trump has no Morals, but you and other Liberals are*
*wrong......The group at present that lacks any Morals is the Clown*
*Show run by the Ring leader Robert Mueller and authorized by RR....*
*This June 5th IG report might not cover his sorry ass, but it will cover all *
*those who have surrounded him and created the present Criminal *
*Operation that HE is investigating....His ass is on the BBQ for the*
*Uranium One Scandal and what he's done to people with *
*his " Special " Council....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I figured it out: you're not a liar. Your recollection just keeps changing...


Then you havenʻt figured it out


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

The DOJ IG Report Must Be Devastating Because the Media Has Already Started the Spin Cycle
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/06/03/doj-ig-report-must-devastating-media-already-started-spin-cycle/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Erections have consequences,
*SCOTUS Throws Out Case on Illegal Alien Teenager Right to Abortion*
500EmailGoogle+Twitter






AFP/File FRED DUFOUR
4 Jun 2018Washington, DC20
*WASHINGTON, DC – The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday unanimously threw out a lower court’s decision that had held that when the U.S. government has a pregnant illegal alien teenager in custody, the government must facilitate the teenager’s obtaining an abortion if she wants one. The nation’s highest court held that the case was moot, and struck the lower court’s decision from the books.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I figured it out: you're not a liar. Your recollection just keeps changing...


Close, he's just playing some form of internet troll tag . . . it's the only place he gets any attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

*Supreme Court Sides with Masterpiece Cakeshop in Same-Sex Wedding Ruling*
2522EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Brennan Linsley
4 Jun 2018274
The Supreme Court granted a narrow victory to people of faith on Monday, holding 7-2 that the Constitution did not allow the Colorado Civil Rights Commission to order Christian baker Jack Phillips to bake a wedding cake for same-sex weddings because a commissioner said Phillips’ Christian beliefs on marriage were “despicable.”


The Court left open for another case the broader question of whether the government can force people of faith to participate in same-sex weddings when the government does not openly show open hostility to their religious beliefs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Close, he's just playing some form of internet troll tag . . . it's the only place he gets any attention.


Catch and release.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Supreme Court Sides with Masterpiece Cakeshop in Same-Sex Wedding Ruling*
> 2522EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Some honey.  Imagine that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Is the letter really that big, or is it just t's tiny hands that  make it  look that way?


You notice crap like that? Oddly amusing of you....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Supreme Court Sides with Masterpiece Cakeshop in Same-Sex Wedding Ruling*
> 2522EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Good, we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, move on. I see you see this as some huge victory for homophobic nutters, good for you. People with guns aren't welcome either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You notice crap like that? Oddly amusing of you....


I like Trump's smile, as if he won a major prize . . . maybe it's a lady's leg lamp?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You notice crap like that? Oddly amusing of you....


You didn't notice that the letter was so large?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, move on. I see you see this as some huge victory for homophobic nutters, good for you. People with guns aren't welcome either.


In summary, the decision says that the baker won.  In detail, the court says the Colorado law is constitutional and still stands, but that the Civil Rights Board applied it badly in this case.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't notice that the letter was so large?


Like Pence, LE was too busy staring lovingly into Trumps eyes . . . or like most times in Pences case the back of Trump's head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, move on. I see you see this as some huge victory for homophobic nutters, good for you. People with guns aren't welcome either.


I am just posting info, so you must see it as a yuge victory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> In summary, the decision says that the baker won.  In detail, the court says the Colorado law is constitutional and still stands, but that the Civil Rights Board applied it badly in this case.


You getting dizzy yet?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You getting dizzy yet?


Just posting the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Just posting the truth.


You can understand my skepticism.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Pence, LE was too busy staring lovingly into Trumps eyes . . . or like most times in Pences case the back of Trump's head.


You live in a fucked up world dick wad...stop trying to drag me into your fantasies.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> In summary, the decision says that the baker won.  In detail, the court says the Colorado law is constitutional and still stands, but that the Civil Rights Board applied it badly in this case.


"Tolerance and respect for good-faith differences of opinion are essential in a society like ours."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Trump the feminist-globalist,
*FIRST female driving license issued in Saudi...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

No, Really: How, Why, and When Did the Feds' Russia Probe Into Trump Associates Actually Begin? 
Guy Benson |


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> In summary, the decision says that the baker won.  In detail, the court says the Colorado law is constitutional and still stands, but that the Civil Rights Board applied it badly in this case.


Try some honey.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Just posting the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can understand my skepticism.


Why's that? Once again you are working off the self perpetuated lie that E lies without ever displaying one iota of proof. That's all you guys git is lies a deceit, good luck with all that, as your game is obvious and not so good.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't notice that the letter was so large?


Once you pointed it out so amusingly, yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why's that? Once again you are working off the self perpetuated lie that E lies without ever displaying one iota of proof. That's all you guys git is lies a deceit, good luck with all that, as your game is obvious and not so good.


Coming from you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why's that? Once again you are working off the self perpetuated lie that E lies without ever displaying one iota of proof. That's all you guys git is lies a deceit, good luck with all that, as your game is obvious and not so good.


Do you think E-Liar is a conservative, as he states?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think E-Liar is a conservative, as he states?


I know many conservatives, and you sir are no conservative. E is an old school conservative, you know, the ones with a moral backbone and unwavering belief in their ideology (not the latest version thereof).
I have watched some of the right side posters in here (the ones that have been here for the last almost ten years now) go from backing McCain to spitting on him. I have seen these same poster go from talking states rights and strict Constitutional law to backing federal intervention and obviously un-Constitutional actions.

*The Republican President-elect's statements and policy proposals would blatantly violate the inalienable rights guaranteed by the Constitution.*
https://www.aclu.org/issues/executive-branch/donald-trump-one-man-constitutional-crisis
https://constitutioncenter.org/blog/trump-and-the-constitution-a-year-in-review-and-our-coverage
http://www.newsweek.com/trump-impeachment-articles-president-constitution-720430
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/thomas-jefferson-street/articles/2018-01-04/trump-believes-there-are-no-consequences-for-his-unconstitutional-actions


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think E-Liar is a conservative, as he states?


I support the rule of law applied to all men equally, the US Constitution and Bill of Rights, and personal responsibility.  I believe that all elected governmental bodies should spend within their budgets, and their budgets should be written to stay within their income (excepting national emergencies).  What's not conservative about that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I support the rule of law applied to all men equally, the US Constitution and Bill of Rights, and personal responsibility.  I believe that all elected governmental bodies should spend within their budgets, and their budgets should be written to stay within their income (excepting national emergencies).  What's not conservative about that?


Your posting history disputes all of these points.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your posting history disputes all of these points.


I think E, like myself questions your conservative bona fides and that of your sources and their methods.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think E, like myself questions your conservative bona fides and that of your sources and their methods.


You know by my posts what I believe, can't say the same about E-reader and Son-of-E-reader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know by my posts what I believe, can't say the same about E-reader and Son-of-E-reader.


You believe in showing us a bunch of one off examples of different (many times sex, sexual or gender related) things that are meaningless in the broad scope of things. I believe, you believe they are indicative of something?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your posting history disputes all of these points.


Show me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


Just like your E-Son, I will point it out as we go.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like your E-Son, I will point it out as we go.


You implied that you based your judgement on my "posting history".  Show me or shut up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

*Philadelphia Eagles White House Visit Is Off, Trump Suggests He Pulled the Plug*
TMZ · 16m
Donald Trump has announced the plans for the Philadelphia Eagles to visit the White House to celebrate the Super Bowl victory is officially OFF ... and POTUS is making


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> You implied that you based your judgement on my "posting history".  Show me or shut up.


Don't worry, you just can't help yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Philadelphia Eagles White House Visit Is Off, Trump Suggests He Pulled the Plug*
> TMZ · 16m
> Donald Trump has announced the plans for the Philadelphia Eagles to visit the White House to celebrate the Super Bowl victory is officially OFF ... and POTUS is making


TMZ is a Trump sucker and the reason for cancellation is obvious, lack of turn out, like always . . . maybe Trump could pay some people to act like they like him . . . again, like always.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why's that? Once again you are working off the self perpetuated lie that E lies without ever displaying one iota of proof. That's all you guys git is lies a deceit, good luck with all that, as your game is obvious and not so good.



*Rodent....*

*That was a Lie above starting with the " W " and ending with the " d "...*

*Your " Blue " wave is Tidy Bowl in the Toilet on the last circle.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TMZ is a Trump sucker and the reason for cancellation is obvious, lack of turn out, like always . . . maybe Trump could pay some people to act like they like him . . . again, like always.


*You oooooze Liberal Hate...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You oooooze Liberal Hate...*


Like Trump, you are a thin skinned baby.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then you havenʻt figured it out


Ok, then I guess it's that you are a liar. Have it your way.

Now, poor Paulie Nonads. There's a big time liar! Going to the big haus.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


When was the last time you defended a conservative position on anything?
Taxes.
Constitution.
States rights.
2nd amendment.
Property rights.
Small government.

Take your pick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe in showing us a bunch of one off examples of different (many times sex, sexual or gender related) things that are meaningless in the broad scope of things. I believe, you believe they are indicative of something?


The moral collapse of our society? I am sure that is what you are saying, I agree totally with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TMZ is a Trump sucker and the reason for cancellation is obvious, lack of turn out, like always . . . maybe Trump could pay some people to act like they like him . . . again, like always.


That's what trump said, dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I support the rule of law applied to all men equally, the US Constitution and Bill of Rights, and personal responsibility.  I believe that all elected governmental bodies should spend within their budgets, and their budgets should be written to stay within their income (excepting national emergencies).  What's not conservative about that?


All BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump, you are a thin skinned baby.


Yes, that is why the left gets the snowflake name.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump, you are a thin skinned baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All BS.


That's why you are now a nutter, you gave up on America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why you are now a nutter, you gave up on America.


I am America.
signed, me. ('Merica)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that is why the left gets the snowflake name.


I guess whatever is more fragile than a snowflake is where you're at! Thanks that just gave me a big old smile! You are a tools tool! Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am America.
> signed, me. ('Merica)


You have shown to be weak, one who goes with the flow and falls in without struggle. That's not America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have shown to be weak, one who goes with the flow and falls in without struggle. That's not America.


Im pretty happy with the size of my balls.
I dont need to lord them over you.

signed, 'Merica.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When was the last time you defended a conservative position on anything?
> Taxes.
> Constitution.
> States rights.
> ...


Today.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All BS.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Today.


Lip service.
You always serve the ball from the left side of the court.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lip service.
> You always serve the ball from the left side of the court.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


Your record speaks for itself.
You've been a loyal leftist and pugnacious detractor of conservatism.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your record speaks for itself.
> You've been a loyal leftist and pugnacious detractor of conservatism.


Still sniffing loser joe's butt, I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Still sniffing loser joe's butt, I see.


Things filthy filner might say?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Things filthy filner might say?


Just lies and insults, loser-style.

q.e.d.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Just lies and insults, loser-style.
> 
> q.e.d.


I was giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Still sniffing loser joe's butt, I see.


"Just lies and insults loser -style.

q.e.d."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Just lies and insults loser -style.
> 
> q.e.d."


Nobody can piss E-Flake like you can, this is some funny shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobody can piss E-Flake like you can, this is some funny shit.


All of his people will be laughing at me for a long time.
Im a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess whatever is more fragile than a snowflake is where you're at! Thanks that just gave me a big old smile! You are a tools tool! Hilarious!!!!!


You ok? You have been in meltdown mode all day and now you brought dadd-E into the fray.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess whatever is more fragile than a snowflake is where you're at! Thanks that just gave me a big old smile! You are a tools tool! Hilarious!!!!!


So, you come here to make a point? Change someone's view? Make the world a better place? This is pure entertainment and if I get a chance to bash a lib over the head by making fun of him than that's just icing on the cake. Lighten up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have shown to be weak, one who goes with the flow and falls in without struggle. That's not America.


Let's see here....he's self employed, he has two daughters in private colleges, ask nothing from the government, doesn't rely on a union for work...
That's not America?
Only a jack ass would come to the conclusion you have...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you come here to make a point? Change someone's view? Make the world a better place? This is pure entertainment and if I get a chance to bash a lib over the head by making fun of him than that's just icing on the cake. Lighten up.


You're trying to reason with a moron....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok? You have been in meltdown mode all day and now you brought dadd-E into the fray.


There's something stirring.
It may be the looming IG report.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's see here....he's self employed, he has two daughters in private colleges, ask nothing from the government, doesn't rely on a union for work...
> That's not America?
> Only a jack ass would come to the conclusion you have...


I have no problem with any of that.  Why is such a bona-fide American so comfortable with having a criminal fraud in the White House?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I have no problem with any of that.  Why is such a bona-fide American so comfortable with having a criminal fraud in the White House?


I only voted for Obama the first time.
Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's something stirring.
> It may be the looming IG report.


The Supremes are about to rule on union dues fair share law, maybe he is freaking about noon libs deciding where their dues go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I only voted for Obama the first time.
> Nobody's perfect.


We got rolled.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I have no problem with any of that.  Why is such a bona-fide American so comfortable with having a criminal fraud in the White House?


There were folks that felt the same about the prior administration.
Elections have consequences...
Throw in Democrat arrogance and their weak, obnoxious candidate & here we are....


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

So did Pruitt have a particular mattress in mind?  Or just any old filthy hotel mattress?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Just take a minute,
Slam dunk video exposes CNN/MSNBC idiocy on Trump
JUNE 5, 2018
One minute of pure, sweet schadenfreude
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/slam_dunk_video_exposes_cnnmsnbc_idiocy_on_trump.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There were folks that felt the same about the prior administration.
> Elections have consequences...
> Throw in Democrat arrogance and their weak, obnoxious candidate & here we are....


Yeah, those whose media sources are infowars, townhall, Americanthinker, Levine, Hannity and the offshoots thereof . . .  cue the same old tired couple of examples that nutters go nuts over.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> So did Pruitt have a particular mattress in mind?  Or just any old filthy hotel mattress?


 . . . and what was his he going to do with it? Creepy!


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, those whose media sources are infowars, townhall, Americanthinker, Levine, Hannity and the offshoots thereof . . .  cue the same old tired couple of examples that nutters go nuts over.


You forgot Breitbart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, those whose media sources are infowars, townhall, Americanthinker, Levine, Hannity and the offshoots thereof . . .  cue the same old tired couple of examples that nutters go nuts over.


What?
Didn't someone tell you to shut the fuck up?
You make stupid seem smart.
The same old tired couple of voters that had voted for Obama TWICE but couldn't stomach the thought of Hillary as POTUS. They held their noses and voted for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

This guy will fit right in with you libs, build bridges, what a dumb fuck. Trump will eat him alive.
*Howard Schultz Hits Trump on Trade: ‘Our Problem Is Not China’*
15EmailGoogle+Twitter






China Photos/Getty Images
5 Jun 2018349
*In his first sit-down interview since announcing plans to step down as Starbucks’ executive chairman, Howard Schultz said that he does not understand President Donald Trump’s trade battle with China and that the communist nation’s economic aggression is not a problem.*
Schultz told CNBC _Squawk Box_ co-host Andrew Ross Sorkin Tuesday that he is baffled by the Trump administration’s trade policy towards China.


“Going back to China and trade… this rhetoric about all these trade wars that are now being engaged with China, with Mexico, with Canada… this might sound like a trite line, but it’s important. We should not be in the business of building walls, we should be in the business of building bridges,” Schultz said.

“We are in a trade battle here that I do not understand. Our problem is not China. Our problem is here in the US we have $21 trillion in debt.”

Schultz, the founder of Starbucks Coffee, will step down as the company’s executive chairman on June 26.

“I’ll be thinking about a range of options for myself, from philanthropy to public service, but I’m a long way from knowing what the future holds,” Schultz wrote in a memo sent to employees.

Just days before announcing his departure, Schultz — the subject of much speculation about running for the White House in 2020 — blamed President Trump for America’s “racial divide.”

U.S. officials are negotiating with China in an effort to cut the $370 billion trade imbalance between the two countries.

The third round of trade talks between the world’s two largest economies appeared to fall short of bridging the gap between Beijing and Washington, which are at loggerheads over Chinese trade and industrial policy practices that US President Donald Trump says kill American jobs.

The discussions in Beijing, led by Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross and Chinese Vice Premier Liu He, were intended to ease tensions after Washington said Tuesday it would follow through with tariffs on Chinese imports despite a truce reached between the two sides last month.

The planned U.S. trade sanctions on Beijing include restrictions on Chinese investment, export controls and 25 percent tariffs on $50 billion in tech


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

*SY HERSH: Anti-Trump FBI is 'the missed story of all time'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

TREMENDOUS: The Booming Trump Economy Looks 'Unstoppable'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Number One Again: US Restores Top Ranking As Most Competitive Global Economy, As Democrats Fret


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know many conservatives, and you sir are no conservative. E is an old school conservative, you know, the ones with a moral backbone and unwavering belief in their ideology (not the latest version thereof).
> I have watched some of the right side posters in here (the ones that have been here for the last almost ten years now) go from backing McCain to spitting on him. I have seen these same poster go from talking states rights and strict Constitutional law to backing federal intervention and obviously un-Constitutional actions.
> 
> *The Republican President-elect's statements and policy proposals would blatantly violate the inalienable rights guaranteed by the Constitution.*
> ...


Name the posters (plural, more than one, many) that have been here ten years that backed McCain & now spit on him.
Take your time douche bag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Name the posters (plural, more than one, many) that have been here ten years that backed McCain & now spit on him.
> Take your time douche bag.


Are you now saying you backed Obama?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you now saying you backed Obama?


I didn't mention Obama. WTF are you talking about?
You claim:
"I have watched some of the right side posters in here (the ones that have been here for the last almost ten years now) go from backing McCain to spitting on him".
Who are these posters that went from backing McCain to spitting on him?
Who?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't mention Obama. WTF are you talking about?
> You claim:
> "I have watched some of the right side posters in here (the ones that have been here for the last almost ten years now) go from backing McCain to spitting on him".
> Who are these posters that went from backing McCain to spitting on him?
> Who?


Aff, dizzy and yourself  . . . if you (meaning any of those list) don't speak up, silence shows implied consent. I certainly haven't heard any of you nut cases defending McCain.

Oh by the way, the staffer that made the inappropriate comment about McCain dying just got escorted from the White House, it's about time. An adult must have stepped in to make that decision for the man-child in chief.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't mention Obama. WTF are you talking about?
> You claim:
> "I have watched some of the right side posters in here (the ones that have been here for the last almost ten years now) go from backing McCain to spitting on him".
> Who are these posters that went from backing McCain to spitting on him?
> Who?


What I read that to mean is he's saying it's weird that those same folks who voted for McCain for President, now take every opportunity to discount him.  All because Trump said he didn't like him... almost like we were all back in high school.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't mention Obama. WTF are you talking about?


McCain and Obama were the two major party candidates.

Funny that in 2012 you bet me an adult beverage that Romney would win, and you forgot all about it after the election . . .


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> McCain and Obama were the two major party candidates.
> 
> Funny that in 2012 you bet me an adult beverage that Romney would win, and you forgot all about it after the election . . .


If I remember correctly "aff" bet me that he'd never post in the Kitchen again if Obama won... and strangely he's still here.  Welshing on bets seems to be a thing with some of these jokers.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump, you are a thin skinned baby.


*Awwwww......schoolyard taunts....Poor poor baby.*
*We know who the " Baby " is don't we....wittle Wod *
*Bwustwa is pouty pouting....*

*Grow up Rodent, you're on a losing RACIST team.*
*Face reality and move on......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If I remember correctly "aff" bet me that he'd never post in the Kitchen again if Obama won... and strangely he's still here.  *Welshing* on bets seems to be a thing with some of these jokers.


*I don't see his name .....Do you...*
*He must not be posting, you owe him.*

*The slang term is welch. The term Welshing is Very offensive to the Welsh people.*

*Of course you Democrats never consider others, only your selfish selves.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

*Report: McCabe Seeks Immunity Deal for Testimony*

*Immunity from what?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: McCabe Seeks Immunity Deal for Testimony*
> 
> *Immunity from what?*


*And just a head of the IG's report too.*
Bromwich's letter also makes clear that McCabe is willing to provide emails that "demonstrate that Mr. McCabe advised former Director Comey, in October 2016, that Mr. McCabe was working with FBI colleagues to correct inaccuracies before certain media stories were published."
The discrepancy between Comey's recollection and McCabe's statements to internal investigators about authorizing FBI officials to talk to a reporter about an ongoing investigation regarding the Clinton Foundation in 2016 served as one of the linchpins to the inspector general's earlier report finding he "lacked candor."


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *And just a head of the IG's report too.*
> Bromwich's letter also makes clear that McCabe is willing to provide emails that "demonstrate that Mr. McCabe advised former Director Comey, in October 2016, that Mr. McCabe was working with FBI colleagues to correct inaccuracies before certain media stories were published."
> The discrepancy between Comey's recollection and McCabe's statements to internal investigators about authorizing FBI officials to talk to a reporter about an ongoing investigation regarding the Clinton Foundation in 2016 served as one of the linchpins to the inspector general's earlier report finding he "lacked candor."


So what do you think about Trump saying he can pardon himself for any crime he commits?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So what do you think about Trump saying he can pardon himself for any crime he commits?


Well, since Mueller cant indict doesn't make much of a difference, but it seems a little bit out there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So what do you think about Trump saying he can pardon himself for any crime he commits?


Well, since Mueller cant indict doesn't make much of a difference, but it seems a little bit out there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, since Mueller cant indict doesn't make much of a difference, but it seems a little bit out there.


Who told you that?


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I read that to mean is he's saying it's weird that voted for McCain now take every opportunity to discount him now.  All because Trump said he didn't like him... almost like we were all back in high school.


Kindergarten.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?


He doesn't have the power, if you want trump out the house has to charge and the Senate has to impeach.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He doesn't have the power, if you want trump out the house has to charge and the Senate has to impeach.


You've lost it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aff, dizzy and yourself  . . . if you (meaning any of those list) don't speak up, silence shows implied consent. I certainly haven't heard any of you nut cases defending McCain.
> 
> Oh by the way, the staffer that made the inappropriate comment about McCain dying just got escorted from the White House, it's about time. An adult must have stepped in to make that decision for the man-child in chief.


Your a fucking liar!
I've never ever, not once, said anything against John McCain EVER you asshole...
Am I clear on that fuck wad?


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

The next pardon?  How about DH Junior?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've lost it.


I am a constitutional scholar, check it out and get back to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

#Spygate and Leftists' Lack of Patriotism
TOM TRINKO
Leftists are willing to destroy the people's confidence in our electoral process in order to further their own political ambitions.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/spygate_and_leftists_lack_of_patriotism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Ignoring the Samantha Power bombshell
JUNE 6, 2018
There is nothing "inadvertent" about a White House official making over 260 unmasking requests during an election year. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/ignoring_the_samantha_power_bombshell.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

White House: 'Vast Majority' of Philadelphia Eagles Abandoned Fans
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/05/white-house-philadelphia-eagles-abandoned-fans/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi4t4Ha-b7bAhXE7VMKHRdWCGgQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3lS6m4HSOMlv7ObN5SKid7


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> White House: 'Vast Majority' of Philadelphia Eagles Abandoned Fans
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/05/white-house-philadelphia-eagles-abandoned-fans/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi4t4Ha-b7bAhXE7VMKHRdWCGgQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3lS6m4HSOMlv7ObN5SKid7



I read that not one Eagle player took a knee last season during the playing of the National Anthem.  Is that true do you know?
It would explain why Fox ran with pictures of them kneeling in prayer.  Those were the only one's of them kneeling they could find.  #TrumpsAmerica


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I read that not one Eagle player took a knee last season during the playing of the National Anthem.  Is that true do you know?
> It would explain why Fox ran with pictures of them kneeling in prayer.  Those were the only one's of them kneeling they could find.  #TrumpsAmerica


That's what I heard, not good if it was on purpose.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If I remember correctly "aff" bet me that he'd never post in the Kitchen again if Obama won... and strangely he's still here.  Welshing on bets seems to be a thing with some of these jokers.


You dont remember correctly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If I remember correctly "aff" bet me that he'd never post in the Kitchen again if Obama won... and strangely he's still here.  Welshing on bets seems to be a thing with some of these jokers.


I actually voted for Obama the first time, Einstein.
I even explained my reasoning.
I was wrong.
Instead of four years, it took eight.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your a fucking liar!
> I've never ever, not once, said anything against John McCain EVER you asshole...
> Am I clear on that fuck wad?


I have.
He's a douche.
(McCain)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

*$119,050,900,000: Trade Deficit With China Hits Record...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your a fucking liar!
> I've never ever, not once, said anything against John McCain EVER you asshole...
> Am I clear on that fuck wad?


Silence is complicity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Silence is complicity.


No it isn't, shit 4 brains.
You might even try it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No it isn't, shit 4 brains.
> You might even try it.


http://www.azquotes.com/quote/1000725


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www.azquotes.com/quote/1000725


This is me being silent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

DOJ watchdog finds Comey defied authority as FBI director... Developing... 

In an interview in April, ABC News Chief Anchor George Stephanopoulos asked Comey: "If Attorney General Lynch had ordered you not to send the letter, would you have sent it?"

"No," Comey responded. "I believe in the chain of command."

But in backing Trump's ultimate decision to fire Comey last year, Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein slammed Comey's letter to Congress and said it "was wrong" for Comey "to usurp the Attorney General's authority" when he announced in July 2016 that the FBI would not be filing charges against Clinton or her aides.

"It is not the function of the Director to make such an announcement," Rosenstein said in a letter to Trump recommending Comey be fired. "At most, the Director should have said the FBI had completed its investigation and presented its findings to federal prosecutors."

Horowitz's draft report cited Comey for failing to consult with Lynch and other senior Justice Department officials before making his announcement on national TV. While saying there was no "clear evidence" that Clinton "intended to violate" the law, Comey insisted the former secretary of state was "extremely careless" in her "handling of very sensitive, highly classified information."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is me being silent.


Maybe one of the differences that distinguishes nutters from the earnest is just that. Even though there are things one nutter would say that another would not (as in the case of you and LE), by keeping your silence and not refuting another nutter (apparently, the 11th nutter commandment) you imply complicity. Aka if you don't speak up you agree. Hence your joining at the hips with all nono's insanity and LE's complicity in your condemning McCain (cuz your supreme leader tells you to). Earnest people look to stand on their own and stand behind their convictions not always shift with the political winds as you have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

*Scoop: Trump has pardoned Alice Johnson*





President Trump has signed a pardon for Alice Johnson, currently serving a life sentence for a nonviolent drug offense, according to a source with direct knowledge. CNN first reported earlier today that the White House had prepped the paperwork for Johnson's pardon.

*The details: *Johnson's cause was championed last week at the White House by Kim Kardashian West. White House senior adviser Jared Kushner, who pushed for Johnson's pardon, had been in contact with Kardashian West over the past several months on the issue. Per a source familiar, White House counsel Don McGahn is skeptical of the merits of pardoning Johnson.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe one of the differences that distinguishes nutters from the earnest is just that. Even though there are things one nutter would say that another would not (as in the case of you and LE), by keeping your silence and not refuting another nutter (apparently, the 11th nutter commandment) you imply complicity. Aka if you don't speak up you agree. Hence your joining at the hips with all nono's insanity and LE's complicity in your condemning McCain (cuz your supreme leader tells you to). Earnest people look to stand on their own and stand behind their convictions not always shift with the political winds as you have.


You sound hurt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound hurt.


Just telling like I see it. It does bother me to see once stern conservatives (something I can respect) turn into nutters just to ride the victory train (never looking down, or caring what that train is running over and demolishing, the USA). You on the other hand never came off as actually a conservative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe one of the differences that distinguishes nutters from the earnest is just that. Even though there are things one nutter would say that another would not (as in the case of you and LE), by keeping your silence and not refuting another nutter (apparently, the 11th nutter commandment) you imply complicity. Aka if you don't speak up you agree. Hence your joining at the hips with all nono's insanity and LE's complicity in your condemning McCain (cuz your supreme leader tells you to). Earnest people look to stand on their own and stand behind their convictions not always shift with the political winds as you have.


You're babbling again.
signed, booty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just telling like I see it. It does bother me to see once stern conservatives (something I can respect) turn into nutters just to ride the victory train (never looking down, or caring what that train is running over and demolishing, the USA). You on the other hand never came off as actually a conservative.


So noble.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're babbling again.
> signed, booty.


No, he's not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> No, he's not.


Its not cool to step on a public service announcement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just telling like I see it. It does bother me to see once stern conservatives (something I can respect) turn into nutters just to ride the victory train (never looking down, or caring what that train is running over and demolishing, the USA). You on the other hand never came off as actually a conservative.


But, E-reader does?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not cool to step on a public service announcement.


You're still a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I actually voted for Obama the first time


That's it, you're out of the klub, please turn in your robe and hood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

*IDK, but it sure seems to me they got nothing.*

*Special counsel Robert Mueller's team is requesting that witnesses turn in their personal phones to inspect their encrypted messaging programs*

Special counsel Robert Mueller's team is asking witnesses to turn in their phones in order to access encrypted messaging applications, sources tell CNBC.
Mueller's team has indicated it wants to examine private conversations on WhatsApp, Confide, Signal and Dust, sources say.
Fearing a subpoena, the witnesses have complied with the request and have given over their phones


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're babbling again.
> signed, booty.


Truth hurts don't it boo-boo?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Given the results of the election yesterday, I am wondering if John Cox is huddling with his advisers and financial backers to discuss whether it would be to his advantage to seek an endorsement from t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's it, you're out of the klub, please turn in your robe and hood.


You mean the he-man woman haters and provocateurs club?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the he-man woman haters and provocateurs club?


The cave mans club.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The cave mans club.


More like the scene from 2001 a Space Odyssey . . . pretty much wraps you fools up in a nutshell. But of course all ya all being the modern version you would shoot at it (the ricochets of which would take out a couple of your pals) and then attempt to knock it down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Given the results of the election yesterday, I am wondering if John Cox is huddling with his advisers and financial backers to discuss whether it would be to his advantage to seek an endorsement from t.


Pay attention.
*Trump Tweets California Endorsements: John Cox, Kevin ...*
Breitbart News1 day ago
Jun 05, 2018 · President *Donald Trump* tweeted several endorsements Tuesday morning


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pay attention.
> *Trump Tweets California Endorsements: John Cox, Kevin ...*
> Breitbart News1 day ago
> Jun 05, 2018 · President *Donald Trump* tweeted several endorsements Tuesday morning


Is that how Cox got all the way up to 25%?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Heh - Giuliani is Scaramucci with bad hair --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Heh - Giuliani is Scaramucci with bad hair --


Who is Heh-Guliani?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

BREAKING NEWS! BREAKING NEWS! It was the Canadians that burnt down the White House in the War of 1812, NOT the English! Trump said so! Even though Canada was't established until 1867, it's still sooooo true!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that how Cox got all the way up to 25%?


#2 with a bullet, Mr Conservative.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Apparently t's new Acting Under Secretary of State for Public Diplomacy and Public Affairs (AKA talking head), Heather Neuart,  thinks that D-Day is a good example of our long-standing good relationships with the government of Germany.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Apparently t's new Acting Under Secretary of State for Public Diplomacy and Public Affairs (AKA talking head), Heather Neuart,  thinks that D-Day is a good example of our long-standing good relationships with the government of Germany.


She's right.
D-Day did assert our influence on them.
We continued to help them see the light in the "Battle of the Bulge", and eventually came to an understanding when we divided up the pieces with Russia.
We then continued with our"diplomacy" when we were instrumental in the re- unification Germany.
I'd say D-Day was a big day in USA - German relations, but who am I?

Heck, if it weren't for D-Day, we may all be speaking German right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Actual Heather Nauert quote,

"We have a very strong relationship with the government of Germany," Nauert said. "Looking back in the history books, today is the 71st anniversary of the speech that announced the Marshall Plan. Tomorrow is the anniversary of the D-Day invasion. We obviously have a very long history with the government of Germany, and we have a strong relationship with the government of Germany."


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actual Heather Nauert quote,
> 
> "We have a very strong relationship with the government of Germany," Nauert said. "Looking back in the history books, today is the 71st anniversary of the speech that announced the Marshall Plan. Tomorrow is the anniversary of the D-Day invasion. We obviously have a very long history with the government of Germany, and we have a strong relationship with the government of Germany."


Do you get it now?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's right.
> D-Day did assert our influence on them.
> We continued to help them see the light in the "Battle of the Bulge", and eventually came to an understanding when we divided up the pieces with Russia.
> We then continued with our"diplomacy" when we were instrumental in the re- unification Germany.
> ...


That's an interesting expansion of the meaning of the word "right".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> That's an interesting expansion of the meaning of the word "right".


Maybe this is easier, 
you're wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you get it now?


No.
What did she mean?

Should we put your quote up next to hers and see if it makes sense?
Easy enough to do.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> What did she mean?
> 
> Should we put your quote up next to hers and see if it makes sense?


I'm sure she didn't mean it, but it comes out as "watch me make a clueless statement".  The Marshal Plan was created to help Europe recover from the damage caused by the Government of Germany, and D-Day was executed to kill off the Government of Germany.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure she didn't mean it, but it comes out as "watch me make a clueless statement".  The Marshal Plan was created to help Europe recover from the damage caused by the Government of Germany, and D-Day was executed to kill off the Government of Germany.


I'm sure you didnt *mean* to misconstrue her words either.
The Marshall Plan killed the government of Nazi Germany.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm sure you didnt *mean* to misconstrue her words either.
> The Marshall Plan killed the government of Nazi Germany.


The Marshall Plan was created in 1948, almost 3 years after the end of Nazi Germany.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Marshall Plan was created in 1948, almost 3 years after the end of Nazi Germany.


The Plan was by our consent, and it made the last remnants of Nazi Germany null and void.
You still lied about what she said.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Plan was by our consent, and it made the last remnants of Nazi Germany null and void.


You're floundering.  If anything, the unstated intent of the Marshall Plan was to reduce the influence of the Soviet Union and reduce the likelihood of more European countries going Communist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Apparently t's new Acting Under Secretary of State for Public Diplomacy and Public Affairs (AKA talking head), Heather Neuart,  thinks that D-Day is a good example of our long-standing good relationships with the government of Germany.


This statement is a lie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You're floundering.  If anything, the unstated intent of the Marshall Plan was to reduce the influence of the Soviet Union and reduce the likelihood of more European countries going Communist.


What happened?
Commies multiplied like rabbits.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This statement is a lie.


Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened?
> Commies multiplied like rabbits.


None of the countries that received MP funds ended up with a Communist government.  Some countries were offered money (such as Poland and Hungary) but refused it after pressure from the Soviet Union.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you get it now?


You are a lying fuck, got it, had it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> None of the countries that received MP funds ended up with a Communist government.  Some countries were offered money (such as Poland and Hungary) but refused it after pressure from the Soviet Union.


That was the short game.
Today ironically, Poland and Hungary are in another game against the dark philosophy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue.


You lied about the actual comments.
End of story.

"apparently"


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That was the short game.
> Today ironically, Poland and Hungary are in another game against the dark philosophy.


There are no remaining Communist governments in Europe.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You lied about the actual comments.
> End of story.
> 
> "apparently"


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


Q.E.D.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just telling like I see it. It does bother me to see once stern conservatives (something I can respect) turn into nutters just to ride the victory train (never looking down, or caring what that train is running over and demolishing, the USA). You on the other hand never came off as actually a conservative.


*Nothing at the present is being demolished..*
*The country is being rebuilt at a rate that scares you....*
*The demolishing went on for eight whole years and you *
*sat idly by and heaped praise on the dirtbag Emperor who*
*was intent on bringing this Country to it's knees...it didn't*
*work and now all you can do is piss and moan on a Soccer*
*Forum....*
*Good Luck with that ....Rodent.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actual Heather Nauert quote,
> 
> "We have a very strong relationship with the government of Germany," Nauert said. "Looking back in the history books, today is the 71st anniversary of the speech that announced the Marshall Plan. Tomorrow is the anniversary of the D-Day invasion. We obviously have a very long history with the government of Germany, and we have a strong relationship with the government of Germany."





espola said:


> Apparently t's new Acting Under Secretary of State for Public Diplomacy and Public Affairs (AKA talking head), Heather Neuart,  thinks that D-Day is a good example of our long-standing good relationships with the government of Germany.


Here you go.
As rat would put it, disingenuous at best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Plan was by our consent, and it made the last remnants of Nazi Germany null and void.
> You still lied about what she said.


Wow look at you dance!  Never seen a man's feet move so fast going nowhere!


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

*If Cox wins in November, you can rest assured the Sacramento*
*Mexican Cartel will do everything within their power and beyond to *
*intimidate and threaten him...Because he can and WILL expose the*
*corruption in Sacramento if he's a TRUE Businessman !*
*California is MORE corrupt than Washington DC and that is a big*
*statement !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow look at you dance!  Never seen a man's feet move so fast going nowhere!


Im not a great dancer, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> There are no remaining Communist governments in Europe.


You need to give socialism time to "evolve".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Given the results of the election yesterday, I am wondering if John Cox is huddling with his advisers and financial backers to discuss whether it would be to his advantage to seek an endorsement from t.


Given the results of the election, I gotta wonder if Anthony Villaraigosa should find honest work....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Given the results of the election, I gotta wonder if Anthony Villaraigosa should find honest work....


Tony Villar.
California is on the edge of a revolt.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, Trump is going to listen to these douchebags.
Too funny.

Senate Dems Offer Some North Korean Summit Advice for President Trump
STEVE FEINSTEIN
The Democrats issuing a checklist for the North Korean summit is laughable.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/senate_dems_offer_some_north_korean_summit_advice_for_president_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Trade Deficits Paying for China Military Buildup
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Simply put, Americans are funding China's military.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/trade_deficits_paying_for_china_military_buildup.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Anthem protests: We sure could use a Rick Monday
JUNE 7, 2018
Rick Monday saved the U.S. flag in 1976. Who will save the National Anthem in 2018?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/anthem_protests_we_sure_could_use_a_rick_monday.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Why is Melania's health more important than Hillary's?
JUNE 7, 2018
The press is having a hypocritical field day speculating about a hospital stay by the first lady.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/why_is_melanias_health_more_important_than_hillarys.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Melania looks gracious, and the media look silly
JUNE 7, 2018
Well done, Mrs. Trump.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/melania_looks_gracious_and_the_media_look_silly.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Swimsuits and other offenses
JUNE 7, 2018
Once again, rabid feminists take away something that appeals to most people.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/swimsuits_and_other_offenses.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *If Cox wins in November, you can rest assured the Sacramento*
> *Mexican Cartel will do everything within their power and beyond to *
> *intimidate and threaten him...Because he can and WILL expose the*
> *corruption in Sacramento if he's a TRUE Businessman !*
> ...


"*if"?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "*if"?*


You aren't prediction elections again, are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't prediction elections again, are you?


I know you never do, and may actually have him on ignore, but actually read the post I was quoting from nono. What's up with you nutters and ignoring the obvious? . . . then commenting on what wasn't said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Given the results of the election, I gotta wonder if Anthony Villaraigosa should find honest work....


Not his style.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you never do, and may actually have him on ignore, but actually read the post I was quoting from nono. What's up with you nutters and ignoring the obvious? . . . then commenting on what wasn't said.


Can you just ask the question and quit playing games? Did you not understand the post?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you just ask the question and quit playing games? Did you not understand the post?


The question was, and always has been, did you understand/read any of it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The question was, and always has been, did you understand/read any of it?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

*Trump on North Korea summit: I don’t need to prepare much. I’m already well prepared.*
Allahpundit Jun 07, 2018 2:01 PM





“It’s about attitude, it’s about willingness to get things done


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump on North Korea summit: I don’t need to prepare much. I’m already well prepared.*
> Allahpundit Jun 07, 2018 2:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Aka "I have no idea what I'm going to do. I have no knowledge of diplomacy or the nuts and bolts of whats going on. I'll just wing it and either give away the farm or start WWIII! Whatever."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aka "I have no idea what I'm going to do. I have no knowledge of diplomacy or the nuts and bolts of whats going on. I'll just wing it and either give away the farm or start WWIII! Whatever."


There you go again with that projecting thing you do...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

*'TAKE THAT, TRUMP!': This Maryland Democrat Just Cut The Most Absurd Political Ad In Recent Political History *
By Ben Shapiro


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Trump: If the Summit Goes Well, I'll Invite Kim Jong Un to the United States


----------



## Booter (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump on North Korea summit: I don’t need to prepare much. I’m already well prepared.*
> Allahpundit Jun 07, 2018 2:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


It's a publicity stunt of course he doesn't need to prepare for another publicity stunt.


----------



## Booter (Jun 7, 2018)

I will say I hope Trumpy gives Kim his patented handshake and rips his shoulder out of joint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> I will say I hope Trumpy gives Kim his patented handshake and rips his shoulder out of joint.


Kim's or his own?


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tony Villar.
> California is on the edge of a revolt.
> 
> You heard it here first.



*I can see Tony ( Villar Jr ) Villaraigosa throwing poop around in the *
*Liberal sandbox/toilet......He did say " We clean your Toilets ".....yes he did !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> I will say I hope Trumpy gives Kim his patented handshake and rips his shoulder out of joint.


*Kim is in a corner, checkmate is a nice way to put it.
Anything he does hostile at this point is Game Over.....

Iran is next and they KNOW it....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I can see Tony ( Villar Jr ) Villaraigosa throwing poop around in the *
> *Liberal sandbox/toilet......He did say " We clean your Toilets ".....yes he did !*


He is an asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

G7 SHOWDOWN: BATTLE AGAINST 'AMERICA FIRST'
MACRON TALKS TOUGH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Emmanuel Macron 

*✔* @EmmanuelMacron 




The American President may not mind being isolated, but neither do we mind signing a 6 country agreement if need be. Because these 6 countries represent values, they represent an economic market which has the weight of history behind it and which is now a true international force https://twitter.com/emmanuelmacron/status/1004812268381573122 …

12:49 PM - Jun 7, 2018 
 

Donald J. Trump 

*✔* @realDonaldTrump 




Please tell Prime Minister Trudeau and President Macron that they are charging the U.S. massive tariffs and create non-monetary barriers. The EU trade surplus with the U.S. is $151 Billion, and Canada keeps our farmers and others out. Look forward to seeing them tomorrow.

3:04 PM - Jun 7, 2018


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is an asshole.


I would consider him as more of a douche hole.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> It's a publicity stunt of course he doesn't need to prepare for another publicity stunt.


He's already prepared, prepared to walk out early and declare victory.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would consider him as more of a douche hole.


Misogynist . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's already prepared, prepared to walk out early and declare victory.


Give the man a chance Mr Anti-American union boy, why do you lefties root against out President so?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Give the man a chance Mr Anti-American union boy, why do you lefties root against out President so?


Why do make shit up with no evidence and then respond to it? Self-perpetuation of fiction seems to be the nutter way.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do make shit up with no evidence and then respond to it? Self-perpetuation of fiction seems to be the nutter way.


You keep using "nutter" like you do, and pretty soon people reading this garbage will associate it with us good guys.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

My wife is in Utah, so I gotta go fill in for the pool league tonight.
Wish me luck, Its been awhile since I played.
(but I was very good)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My wife is in Utah, so I gotta go fill in for the pool league tonight.
> Wish me luck, Its been awhile since I played.
> (but I was very good)


How many laps do you have to swim?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My wife is in Utah, so I gotta go fill in for the pool league tonight.
> Wish me luck, Its been awhile since I played.
> (but I was very good)


Good luck. I was up in Alaska fishing with my boys and hanging out with Sarah Palin 7 or 8 years ago and they had a table, I was totally snookered and did one of those masse shots on the 8 ball, my kids still talk about that shot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good luck. I was up in Alaska fishing with my boys and hanging out with Sarah Palin 7 or 8 years ago and they had a table, I was totally snookered and did one of those masse shots on the 8 ball, my kids still talk about that shot.


I won a game, lost two.
Not bad for twenty years on the bench.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good luck. I was up in Alaska fishing with my boys and hanging out with Sarah Palin 7 or 8 years ago and they had a table, I was totally snookered and did one of those masse shots on the 8 ball, my kids still talk about that shot.


Did you really hang out with the moose hunting MILF?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you really hang out with the moose hunting MILF?


Nah, I would have told you about that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Jeff Sessions Delivers: DOJ Nails Senate Intel Committee's Security Chief as Deep State Leaker
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/07/jeff-sessions-delivers-doj-nails-senate-intel-committees-security-chief-as-deep-state-leaker/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjWmKH-98PbAhVpw1kKHS1fC_IQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw27l3XweeLJ3aTQEUmIY6WN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Marcus: Trump's Courage Could Free U.S. from OPEC

*Bernie Marcus, chairman of The Marcus Foundation and founder of The Job Creators Network, writes on the RealClearPolitics website that President Trump’s National Security Strategy tells us that we must “embrace energy dominance” by “unleashing our abundant energy resources,” including natural gas. If we follow that course, we could break free of the stranglehold of OPEC:*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/07/marcus-trumps-courage-could-free-u-s-from-opec/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjWmKH-98PbAhVpw1kKHS1fC_IQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0J40_Ah1N3tUQifwJZPUhW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1004726490058182656

Our Justice Department must not let Awan & Debbie Wasserman Schultz off the hook. The Democrat I.T. scandal is a key to much of the corruption we see today. They want to make a “plea deal” to hide what is on their Server. Where is Server? Really bad!

7:07 AM - Jun 7, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Trump calls for Russia to be reinstated into meetings...
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/08/trump-calls-for-russia-to-be-included-in-meetings-of-powers-like-g-7.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*Trump’s good for a second term, says… who?*
Jazz Shaw Jun 08, 2018 9:21 AM
Top Pick





A change of heart


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

You people know you are toast, right?


*Trump: I'll Meet Kneeling NFL Players Who Want To Ask For Pardons On Behalf Of Convicts *
By Ben Shapiro


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*Justice Dept. Seizes NYT Reporter's Email and Phone Records in Leak Investigation...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

_*Will release Comey report on Trump's birthday...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nah, I would have told you about that.
> View attachment 2734


I will say I stayed in Wasilla for a week once in the hotel a couple hundred feet from her home and no one there had anything bad to say about the family. There I said something not bad about her!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people know you are toast, right?
> 
> 
> *Trump: I'll Meet Kneeling NFL Players Who Want To Ask For Pardons On Behalf Of Convicts *
> By Ben Shapiro


You know you are being played, right? You, his endearing, ever-loving base, is what he plays up to while he sells you out on the backside along with his all out effort to diminish democracy (Putin's hand puppets task).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Trump third on the list and dropping . . . Bezos on the rise.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes_list_of_The_World's_Most_Powerful_People


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*Iran defiant as it holds day of anti-Israel protests...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Iran defiant as it holds day of anti-Israel protests...*


Kinda like you as Iran and California Democrats as Israel . . .  you want the same thing, them out of their adopted homeland.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will say I stayed in Wasilla for a week once in the hotel a couple hundred feet from her home and no one there had anything bad to say about the family. There I said something not bad about her!


I knew all my hard work in here would pay off, congratulations, you have been duly deputized.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like you as Iran and California Democrats as Israel . . .  you want the same thing, them out of their adopted homeland.


Sure, why not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, why not.


Ok, Ayatollah joe. You want the same things in life, guns, subordinate women and minorities, zealous religious rule and all the world's oil. Welcome to the new reality where people who call themselves Republicans and uber patriotic Americans favor the likes Putin, the Ayatollah, Duterte, Erdogan over democratic rule . . . good luck with all that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok, Ayatollah joe. You want the same things in life, guns, subordinate women and minorities, zealous religious rule and all the world's oil. Welcome to the new reality where people who call themselves Republicans and uber patriotic Americans favor the likes Putin, the Ayatollah, Duterte, Erdogan over democratic rule . . . good luck with all that.


Back away from the edge, you have so much to live for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*Austria to expel up to 60 imams, close 7 mosques...*

_*Kurz crackdown against Islamists...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Back away from the edge, you have so much to live for.


Therein lies the problem, I know where I stand (and check it all the time), you even after being shown where you are being led just close your eyes and continue to follow ("anarchy or bust" . . . and Putin smiles).


----------



## Booter (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kim's or his own?


Kim's!


----------



## Booter (Jun 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Kim is in a corner, checkmate is a nice way to put it.
> Anything he does hostile at this point is Game Over.....
> 
> Iran is next and they KNOW it....!*


Nonsense.  What the world knows is Trump is an ignorant joke of a leader.  He's a high flying carnival barker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kim's!


You had me worried there for a moment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nonsense.  What the world knows is Trump is an ignorant joke of a leader.  He's a high flying carnival barker.


Trump is being played . . . if we don't learn from history . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nonsense.  What the world knows is Trump is an ignorant joke of a leader.  He's a high flying carnival barker.


And you peoples best candidate got her ass smoked, I would quit while you are behind if I were you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is being played . . . if we don't learn from history . . .


Played by who? Generalities aren't going to work anymore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is being played . . . if we don't learn from history . . .


You idiot, you're the one being played & Joe's the one playing you like a fool....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you peoples best candidate got her ass smoked, I would quit while you are behind if I were you.


The overwhelming majority of America disapproves of Trump and did not vote for him, period.  Russians PR guy here in the USA did get some help from his benefactor to get elected, that is a now a given and you applaud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*Chinese hackers stole sensitive Navy undersea warfare plans...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You idiot, you're the one being played & Joe's the one playing you like a fool....


I am sure that's what you tell yourself to believe. Hilarious how you guys just throw out assertions (just make shit up) and the only ones that believe you is nutters in fantasyland. I laugh at you and your attempts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The overwhelming majority of America disapproves of Trump and did not vote for him, period.  Russians PR guy here in the USA did get some help from his benefactor to get elected, that is a now a given and you applaud.


What exactly is a given?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am sure that's what you tell yourself to believe. Hilarious how you guys just throw out assertions (just make shit up) and the only ones that believe you is nutters in fantasyland. I laugh at you and your attempts.


Everything will be fine, just 6 more years to go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*USA prepares to thwart Chinese spying at summit...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything will be fine, just 6 more months to go.


Making predictions again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Making predictions again.


Yes, I am just better at it than you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

NYT Reporter Blamed Leaks On 'Trumpster Lawyers,' But Records Show It Was Probably Her Boyfriend
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Democrats Mourn the Loss of the Filibuster As Trump Begins to Re-Shape the Ninth Circuit



_

Earlier today, the Senate Judiciary Committee approved and sent to the floor of the Senate the nomination of Ryan Bounds to serve on the Ninth Circuit. What makes Bounds’ nomination so unusual is that it is the first time since 1917 that a circuit court nominee has been approved over the opposition of both home-state senators. The seat he is filling has, by tradition, been filled by an Oregonian. Both of Oregon’s senators are Democrats and they found Mr. Bounds to be wanting in wokeness:

In Bounds’s case, Democrats point to his track record of legal advocacy for conservative causes and clients and several opinions he published in college that disparaged minorities and sexual assault victims — articles Bounds has since tried to disavow.

Right now the Ninth Circuit has seven of its 29 seats vacant and another vacancy is due to open this summer.

How did this all come to pass?


Senate Democrats took the dramatic step Thursday of eliminating filibusters for most nominations by presidents, a power play they said was necessary to fix a broken system but one that Republicans said will only rupture it further.

Democrats used a rare parliamentary move to change the rules so that federal judicial nominees and executive-office appointments can advance to confirmation votes by a simple majority of senators, rather than the 60-vote supermajority that has been the standard for nearly four decades.

Then in September 2017, McConnell announced he was not opposed to getting rid of the “blue slip” system in which home state senators got to veto nominees. Judiciary Chairman Chuck Grassley has transformed the former veto into a “head’s up, here is how I’m going to vote on this guy” notification. In some cases where Democrats have tried to scuttle a nominee by refusing to return a blue slip, Grassley has ignored it.

Now Democrats are singing the blues.
_
“If we do away with blue slips, and that appears to be where we’re going, then what will stop the administration from appointing a resident of New York to Iowa’s 8th Circuit seat?” Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), the panel’s ranking minority-party member, asked before Thursday’s 11-to-10 vote — addressing the comment to Republican Chairman Charles E. Grassley, who is from Iowa.

“When you disable the only mechanism that assigns the circuit court seats to a state and provides some means of enforcement, it’s just incredibly easy for this president or another president to say … let’s just put my college roommate from wherever into whatever seat,” said panel member Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.). “There’s no principled way to defend against that if you have thrown the blue slip under the bus.”

This is such nonsense. The power to nominate judges lies with the president. Period. Full stop. The Senate can confirm them. There is no Constitutional requirement that they agree to wash the car of a home state senator. In fact, there is no Constitutional requirement that these circuit court seats need to be parceled out to states, much less that the natives of certain states have the rights to certain judicial seats. All of this is courtesy based. But when courtesy ends, like it did under Harry Reid, it cuts both ways.

But there is a bigger reason for the belly-aching than adherence to tradition (if they’d done that, there would still be a filibuster). It is because the federal bench is being transformed.


Thus far, Trump has had 21 judges confirmed to Circuit Court positions. They are nearly all in their 40s or 50s. They are all vetted by the Federalist Society. This is a reshaping of the judiciary underway and one that will last well over a generation


----------



## Friesland (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank God Trumps gonna pardon Cassius Clay... I was afraid he was gonna have to change his name and wait for Jimmy Carter to do it!


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

The  only world leader who is still t's friend is Putin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The  only world leader who is still t's friend is Putin.


Keep your friend close.......


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep your friend close.......


So you just quote a gangster film and that excuses the fact that our president seems to keep going out of his way to alienate our allies, while promoting Russian interests (sometimes even at the expense of American interests)?  Couple that with how Rudy and Trump have both doubled down the idea that a President is above that law and we sorta have come to a place where it's starting feel like a hostages trapped on a clown car situation...  

I'm certainly not as smart as the plumber, but there is something fishing going on with all of this.  And that's why I'll be supporting Dems in this upcoming election.  We need less crony circus and more stability...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The  only world leader who is still t's friend is Putin.


What makes you think they are friends?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you just quote a gangster film and that excuses the fact that our president seems to keep going out of his way to alienate our allies, while promoting Russian interests (sometimes even at the expense of American interests)?  Couple that with how Rudy and Trump have both doubled down the idea that a President is above that law and we sorta have come to a place where it's starting feel like a hostages trapped on a clown car situation...
> 
> I'm certainly not as smart as the plumber, but there is something fishing going on with all of this.  And that's why I'll be supporting Dems in this upcoming election.  We need less crony circus and more stability...


Everything Trump said he was against or wouldn't do he has actually doubled down on . . . and many of the things he said he would do have gone by the wayside.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

*‘Fake News’ — Trump Goes To Canada, Drenches The American Media In Maple Syrup And Eats Them For Breakfast*
June 9th, 2018
_





Trump slams the media while in Canada. Fox News screenshot


President Trump slammed the American media during a press conference in Charlevoix, Canada on Saturday.

 
He described many people in the establishment media as “very dishonest.”




*WATCH:*

A reporter asked, “In Canada you attacked the U.S. press back home but you have also done it on foreign soil. I would like to ask why you do that?”



“The U.S. press is very dishonest, much of it, not all of it,” Trump said.


“I have some folks in your profession, with the U.S., in the U.S., citizens, proud citizens, reporters, the most outstanding people I know. But there are many people in the press that are unbelievably dishonest, they don’t cover stories the way they’re supposed to be, they don’t even report them in many cases, if they’re positive. So there’s tremendous–I came up with the term ‘fake news,’ it’s a lot of fake news. But at the same time I have great respect for many of the people in the press.”_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Fake News’ — Trump Goes To Canada, Drenches The American Media In Maple Syrup And Eats Them For Breakfast*
> June 9th, 2018
> _
> 
> ...


Like clubbing baby seals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Fake News’ — Trump Goes To Canada, Drenches The American Media In Maple Syrup And Eats Them For Breakfast*
> June 9th, 2018
> _
> 
> ...


Trump's "Joker on Parade" tour continues . . .  he's a joke domestically and abroad. No one takes him literally or seriously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like clubbing baby seals.


What is it E has been saying about you? It's all true, every word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's  No one takes him literally or seriously.


Either did Hillary.
How is that working out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is it E has been saying about you? It's all true, every word.


E doesn't know anything about truth, that's the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2746
> Either did Hillary.
> How is that working out?


Hillary Swank? Hillary Duff? Which other Hillary that isn't POTUS do you mean? They hand feed you obsession and you run with it, wake up. 30 years of scrutiny, multiple investigations, nada, zip, yet still you persist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E doesn't know anything about truth, that's the truth.


Your truths are all lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Trump: America Will No Longer Be the 'Piggy Bank that Everyone is Robbing'
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/09/trump-america-will-no-longer-be-the-piggy-bank-that-everyone-is-robbing/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi5z_PTy8fbAhWCt1kKHQoIAOgQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw0zbDz-T6XuXMTPtxd_oW2V


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hillary Swank? Hillary Duff? Which other Hillary that isn't POTUS do you mean? They hand feed you obsession and you run with it, wake up. 30 years of scrutiny, multiple investigations, nada, zip, yet still you persist.


There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Here is more truth for you people. 
Ha

Trump Reminds Everyone Exactly Who’s Responsible For Russian Aggression — Obama
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/09/trump-obama-russia/&ved=0ahUKEwj23cm9zcfbAhWowFkKHUBtA0wQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2kVZYBXOLVlKEwSf9ob3dm&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is it E has been saying about you? It's all true, every word.


I do tend to get under his skin a little.
Its good natured, I assure you.
My natural disposition is benevolence.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E doesn't know anything about truth, that's the truth.


I like espola because I like pretty much everyone.
If I give him a hard time, its because I know he needs it, and I'm a _________?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Too Funny.

Trump disrupts G-7 gender equality meeting by arriving late - AP News - Breaking News
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/06/09/trump-disrupts-g7-gender-equality-meeting-by-arriving-late-n2489099?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwisvM6F0MfbAhWoo1kKHbr7CxkQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw1qdvV6GGT94U_lNV7WtiqC


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny.
> 
> Trump disrupts G-7 gender equality meeting by arriving late - AP News - Breaking News
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/06/09/trump-disrupts-g7-gender-equality-meeting-by-arriving-late-n2489099?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwisvM6F0MfbAhWoo1kKHbr7CxkQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw1qdvV6GGT94U_lNV7WtiqC


The guy just keeps getting better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Seriously, how do you not love this guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like espola because I like pretty much everyone.
> If I give him a hard time, its because I know he needs it, and I'm a _________?


Thee giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Today President Trump May Have Put the Libertarian Party Out of Business AND Locked Up the Millennial Vote For 2020

Posted at 4:00 pm on June 08, 2018 by streiff


_






Today, President Trump weighed, unscripted, into another hot-button issue. Legal pot, licit ganja.





Even though marijuana remains a Schedule 1 narcotic, it is legal in some form in most states. In nine states, it is permitted for recreational use. States were permitted to do this under the authority of what was known as the Cole Memorandum, a DOJ memo, which did for weed what the Napolitano Memo did for illegal aliens. Based on the fiction of “prosecutorial discretion” the Obama administration did an end run around Congress. While marijuana laws were on the books, DOJ was told not to enforce them. Like any other policy pulled out of one’s butt, it was subject to the vagaries of political fortune. One of the first things Jeff Sessions did upon becoming Attorney General and discovering real crime had vanished and law enforcement and prosecutors were literally dying of boredom was to rescind that memo.

In a press encounter today, President Trump said that he would sign a bill changing the status of marijuana should it reach his desk.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thee giver.


Yes, I'm a giver.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your truths are all lies.


*Here's a TRUTH .....you're a LIAR.*

*Here's another....*
*




*
*I'da let her slide face first all the way ....*
*Each step would utter Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 203002, member: 1585"

Seriously, how do you not love this guy?


*On his mind, but not stated !*
*" Fuck You Angela ....just Fuck You ! "*


QUOTE

*To borrow from Rick's thread..... "Adding a caption ". Thanks.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 203002, member: 1585"

Seriously, how do you not love this guy?







*On his mind, but not stated....*
*" Fuck You Angela....Just Fuck You ! "*
/QUOTE

*To borrow from Ricky's Thread....." Add a Caption ".*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 203002, member: 1585"
> 
> Seriously, how do you not love this guy?
> 
> ...


I see it as more of a "go fuck yourself, or go along with the program, and everything will be fine" kinda look.
Interestingly enough, the Chicom seems to agree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seriously, how do you not love this guy?
> 
> View attachment 2747


"That's right, I have 20 KFC buckets, and 40 Happy Meals in the plane. I hear they don't cook their fish over there and they eat octopus, yucky!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

I love DT.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love DT.


...He fights for thee....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...He fights for t....


He's the only one he cares about. A man who ogles his own daughter saying if she weren't his he'd date her is not the kinda guy that gives a red cent about you or anyone else . . . pure class that guy*.

* Sarcasm alert for dizzy, aka that, is sarcasm.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love DT.


People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


Could be worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...He fights for thee....



President Trump Slams ‘Dishonest And Weak’ G7 Performance From Trudeau
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/09/president-trump-slams-trudeau-g7/&ved=0ahUKEwjLnvrRlsjbAhUkxVkKHRR3AHwQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw0pW8ffNH0YqRSHhhgIvxhD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1005586152076689408

Based on Justin’s false statements at his news conference, and the fact that Canada is charging massive Tariffs to our U.S. farmers, workers and companies, I have instructed our U.S. Reps not to endorse the Communique as we look at Tariffs on automobiles flooding the U.S. Market!

4:03 PM - Jun 9, 2018

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1005586562959093760

PM Justin Trudeau of Canada acted so meek and mild during our @G7 meetings only to give a news conference after I left saying that, “US Tariffs were kind of insulting” and he “will not be pushed around.” Very dishonest & weak. Our Tariffs are in response to his of 270% on dairy!

4:04 PM - Jun 9, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

G7 Summit: Trump Gives Masterclass in 'America First' to Globalists
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/09/g7-summit-trump-gives-masterclass-in-america-first-to-globalists/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiN3_voh8nbAhWjs1kKHZkvBPUQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2GZffW4PEo8xyx2sJtGDnr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

A Protracted Trade War? Not Necessarily
WILLIAM J. DODWELL
The U.S. must insist on substantial trade relief, impose punitive tariffs as an inducement, and bear the pain from retaliation.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/_a_protracted_trade_war_not_necessarily.html


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

“This is history. We are living — regardless of what happens in that meeting between the two dictators — what we are seeing right now, this is historic.”  -- Abby Huntsman, Fox News today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> “This is history. We are living — regardless of what happens in that meeting between the two dictators — what we are seeing right now, this is historic.”  -- Abby Huntsman, Fox News today.


She's hot,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Pinko
John McCain

✔@SenJohnMcCain
https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain/status/1005614491768360960

To our allies: bipartisan majorities of Americans remain pro-free trade, pro-globalization & supportive of alliances based on 70 years of shared values. Americans stand with you, even if our president doesn’t.

5:55 PM - Jun 9, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pinko
> John McCain
> 
> ✔@SenJohnMcCain
> ...


Quite the opposite, but you are use to being wrong in the real world . . . no wonder you people spend so much time in the bubble, it's where you can feel right. Keep telling yourselves lies and good luck with all that.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pinko
> John McCain
> 
> ✔@SenJohnMcCain
> ...


Why is that "Pinko"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite the opposite, but you are use to being wrong in the real world . . . no wonder you people spend so much time in the bubble, it's where you can feel right. Keep telling yourselves lies and good luck with all that.


A sitting US senator talking shit and undermining the presdent while overseas is inexcusable, thus commie pinko traitor bastard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why is that "Pinko"?


Globalists like McCain and Justin Trudeau dont represent the citizens who elected them, but rather the idea of a centralized world order.
Its a classic pinko pipe dream.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite the opposite, but you are use to being wrong in the real world . . . no wonder you people spend so much time in the bubble, it's where you can feel right. Keep telling yourselves lies and good luck with all that.


Have we always been at war with East Asia or Eurasia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have we always been at war with East Asia or Eurasia?


Is Trump aiming to pull us from the world stage? G6 anyone?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Trump aiming to pull us from the world stage? G6 anyone?


It was a reference to a book you've referenced, that I actually read a few times.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> “This is history. We are living — regardless of what happens in that meeting between the two dictators — what we are seeing right now, this is historic.”  -- Abby Huntsman, Fox News today.


As if you've never misspoken...
At least Abby came back minutes later corrected herself and apologized...
Something your might incorporate into your postings?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a reference to a book you've referenced, that I actually read a few times.


I was referencing the McCain quote.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Globalists like McCain and Justin Trudeau dont represent the citizens who elected them, but rather the idea of a centralized world order.
> Its a classic pinko pipe dream.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a reference to a book you've referenced, that I actually read a few times.


I've referenced? Or did I say Orwellian?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A sitting US senator talking shit and undermining the presdent while overseas is inexcusable, thus commie pinko traitor bastard.


In this case, McCain is acting more like an American than the criminal lunatic t.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pinko
> John McCain
> 
> ✔@SenJohnMcCain
> ...


Isn't free trade what we have with our allies?
Isn't Trump asking for "free"trade with our 'allies'?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Globalists like McCain and Justin Trudeau dont represent the citizens who elected them, but rather the idea of a centralized world order.
> Its a classic pinko pipe dream.


Civilization vs the cavemen . . . the world you seek no longer exists  . . . unless of course mass nuclear destruction occurs and we are bombed back into the stone ages. Is that why your type are war mongers? An unconscious desire for a simpler world?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Only a nutter, like Trump, walks away from a fight they started claiming to be the aggrieved victim.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

“In countries where confidence in the U.S. president fell most, America’s overall image has also tended to suffer more,” Pew reports. “In the closing years of the Obama presidency, a median of 64% had a positive view of the U.S. Today, just 49% are favorably inclined toward America. Again, some of the steepest declines in U.S. image are found among long-standing allies.”

“Favorability ratings have only increased in Russia and Vietnam,” Pew reported.

https://www.factcheck.org/2017/09/world-opinion-trump-u-s/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...


#Snowflake POTUS #butt-hurt baby t


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Trump aiming to pull us from the world stage? G6 anyone?


Who will pay for it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't free trade what we have with our allies?
> Isn't Trump asking for "free"trade with our 'allies'?


I know he served his country and sacrificed more than we will know, but he needs to get on the he bus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

"It's kinda


Sheriff Joe said:


> Who will pay for it?


We will.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know he served his country and sacrificed more than we will know, but he needs to get on the he bus.


Sheep.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Civilization vs the cavemen . . . the world you seek no longer exists  . . . unless of course mass nuclear destruction occurs and we are bombed back into the stone ages. Is that why your type are war mongers? An unconscious desire for a simpler world?


I am neither a war or a monger.
Simple is always best.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> In this case, McCain is acting more like an American than the criminal lunatic t.


McCain is probably as far gone as you are.
He was rode hard and put away wet, not by the Viet Cong, (they straight up tortured and broke him) but by the leftist manipulators in our government and media.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> McCain is probably as far gone as you are.
> He was rode hard and put away wet, not by the Viet Cong, (they straight up tortured and broke him) but by the leftist manipulators in our government and media.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> McCain is probably as far gone as you are.
> He was rode hard and put away wet, not by the Viet Cong, (they straight up tortured and broke him) but by the leftist manipulators in our government and media.


I see you aren't to fond of those who still occasionally remember who they are supposed to represent and not always carrying water for the wealthy elite . . . and those they pay to sway with propaganda.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "That's right, I have 20 KFC buckets, and 40 Happy Meals in the plane. I hear they don't cook their fish over there and they eat octopus, yucky!"


*Poor Poor Rodent.....You're sooooo Jealous and Envious....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Civilization vs the cavemen . . . the world you seek no longer exists  . . . unless of course mass nuclear destruction occurs and we are bombed back into the stone ages. Is that why your type are war mongers? An unconscious desire for a *simpler world*?



*Advancing civilizations always look for the Easy/Simple path to increased success....*

*You Cavemen just want to drag around your women and beat animals to death....*
*Or vise versa....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Can't wait to hear Trump's nickname for this guy,


Did One Of Canadian PM Justin Trudeau’s Eyebrows, Like, Come Off?!
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31675/whats-deal-canadian-pm-justin-trudeaus-eyebrows-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwibzs7J0srbAhUSj1kKHaWADqkQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw0u7xmxNgKPaI0E_CS6H02t


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

This guy acts like our crazy lady friends in here.

Robert De Niro Unloads on Trump: ‘Soulless, Amoral, Abusive, Con-Artist, Son of a Bitch’
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/06/10/robert-de-niro-unloads-on-trump-soulless-amoral-abusive-con-artist-son-of-a-bitch/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi8y8bl08rbAhUk0FkKHY8OCtAQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw0SsUfRPC5Qjd7ZBuGQ8pHV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

JUNE 11, 2018
*Read of the Day: Sharyl Attkisson knocks one out of the park with devastating analogy*
By Thomas Lifson
Sometimes an analogy is the best way to change minds. Commitment to one side in a debate can lock minds into a framework. But take the same principles and apply them to an analogous situation where the locked-in prejudices don’t apply, and the blinders can fall away.

That is exactly what Ms. Attkisson has done with a column in The Hill. She takes on the ridiculous reasoning applied to justifying the FBI spying on the Trump campaign and applies it to bank robbery. She begins:






Once upon a time, the FBI said some thugs planned to rob a bank in town. Thugs are always looking to rob banks. They try all the time. But at this particular time, the FBI was hyper-focused on potential bank robberies in this particular town.

The best way to prevent the robbery - which is the goal, after all - would be for the FBI to alert all the banks in town. "Be on high alert for suspicious activity," the FBI could tell the banks. "Report anything suspicious to us. We don't want you to get robbed."

Instead, in this fractured fairytale, the FBI followed an oddly less effective, more time-consuming, costlier approach. It focused on just one bank. And, strangely, it picked the bank that was least likely to be robbed because nobody thought it would ever get elected president - excuse me, I mean, because it had almost no cash on hand. (Why would robbers want to rob the bank with no cash?)

Stranger still, this specially-selected bank the FBI wanted to protect above all others happened to be owned by a man who was hated inside and outside the FBI.

So, to protect this bank owned by the guy the FBI hated, the FBI secretly examined a list of bank employees and identified a few it claimed would be likely to help robbers - or, at least, would not stop a robbery. How did it select these targets? By profiling them based on their pasts.

These particular bank employees, the FBI said, were chosen because they worked long ago with customers who might have known bank robbers in the past - maybe not the particular robbers planning a bank robbery this time, but different people who knew people who were thought to have robbed banks in the past ... or, perhaps, people who thought of robbing banks at some point but never got around to it. 

It gets even better, making the absurdities of the justifications for the spying obvious. Read the whole thing.

Image via Flickr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Giuliani Says Coming Report May Bring Prosecution Against Comey
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/06/10/giuliani-comey-report-prosecution/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't wait to hear Trump's nickname for this guy,
> 
> 
> Did One Of Canadian PM Justin Trudeau’s Eyebrows, Like, Come Off?!
> ...


If Kim is Rocket Man, Im gonna go with Trudeau as "Cover Girl".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

What's wrong with you people?





* 
*
*DE NIRO STUNS TONY AWARDS: 'F*CK TRUMP'...*

_*Profane Attack On Live TV...*_

*Standing ovation...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Giuliani Says Coming Report May Bring Prosecution Against Comey
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/06/10/giuliani-comey-report-prosecution/


Yeah, and Rudy has been full of all kinds of pertinent information lately . . . he's Trump's flavor-flav, 'cept Flav spoke the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I liked that guy! Probably got a standing O in from that crowd . . . or most any other.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Coulter: Koch Bros Will Ensure Democrat Government with Amnesty*
913


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


The "My" part says it all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

And why isn't this person in jail?


*Susan Rice Rips Trump for Jab at Obama on Russia, Crimea — ‘Disgraceful,’ ‘Outrageous’*
7,968


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "My" part says it all.


Globalist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And why isn't this person in jail?
> 
> 
> *Susan Rice Rips Trump for Jab at Obama on Russia, Crimea — ‘Disgraceful,’ ‘Outrageous’*
> 7,968


Ah yes lil 'joe the banana republican, for whom Trump is your personal savior . . . Trump is your version of Che', Fidel and Mao all rolled up in a poorly fitted suit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Globalist?


He owns you.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Trump*: I did try and fuck her. She was married.

*Trump*: No, no, Nancy. No, this was [unintelligible] — and I moved on her very heavily. In fact, I took her out furniture shopping.
She wanted to get some furniture. I said, “I’ll show you where they have some nice furniture.” I took her out furniture
I moved on her like a bitch. But I couldn’t get there. And she was married. Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.

*Trump*: Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Slime ball in chief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes lil 'joe the banana republican, for whom Trump is your personal savior . . . Trump is your version of Che', Fidel and Mao all rolled up in a poorly fitted suit.


Ah, yes,






*Remember obamas Christmas décor?*
*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Slime ball in chief.


At least he isn't HILLARY.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Almost too go to be trooo.
*Obama secret meetings with 2020 contenders...*

Because he was such a success that he brought us Trump.
Too funny.


_*Dems test liberal messages...*_

You dummies are in trouble for 2020 I fear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Almost too go to be trooo.
> *Obama secret meetings with 2020 contenders...*
> 
> Because he was such a success that he brought us Trump.
> ...


We need the democrat party to shake the commie bug.
The party of JFK is gone.
Today its so far left, its become a parody. 
Bern and Pocahontas are socialist cartoons with no real world grasp of economics or basic American ideals.

The party no longer represents the working man as it once did.
It represents leftist, elitist, academia, Big government unions, and social activism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We need the democrat party to shake the commie bug.
> The party of JFK is gone.
> Today its so far left, its become a parody.
> Bern and Pocahontas are socialist cartoons with no real world grasp of economics or basic American ideals.
> ...


Good for us.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good for us.


It would be better to have at least two viable parties to keep government from extricating itself from accountability.
We are too close to that now.
Look how many republicans and democrats worked together, and still conspire to get Trump.
The establishment is not representing us, its protecting itself.

Look at our state and its one party rule.
It becomes a beast that eats everything, and lives only to feed itself and grow bigger.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We need the democrat party to shake the commie bug.
> The party of JFK is gone.
> Today its so far left, its become a parody.
> Bern and Pocahontas are socialist cartoons with no real world grasp of economics or basic American ideals.
> ...


Please tell us more about basic American ideals.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Please tell us more about basic American ideals.


Who is "us"?
You and your male nurse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he isn't HILLARY.


Why? 30 years of smear campaign that came up empty? Go back 30 years with Trump and see if you like what you find, then get back to me. He's a silver spoon, self-centered, NYC slime ball, he always has been.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who is "us"?
> You and your male nurse?


We can't help but notice that you didn't say anything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We need the democrat party to shake the commie bug.
> The party of JFK is gone.
> Today its so far left, its become a parody.
> Bern and Pocahontas are socialist cartoons with no real world grasp of economics or basic American ideals.
> ...


 . . . and the Republican party has brought us a series of recessions.

History could portend a bad omen for President-elect Donald Trump: recessions are more common under Republican presidents.

Every Republican president since Teddy Roosevelt in the early 1900's endured a recession in their first term, according to an analysis from Sam Stovall, chief investment strategist at stock research firm CFRA. Four Republican presidents suffered through two recessions while in office and Republican President Dwight Eisenhower presided over three. Meanwhile, Democrats have largely skated past the recession quicksand. Four in five Democratic presidents saw no recessions during their terms since 1945, Stovall says.

While history isn't gospel, the track record makes the odds that a recession might appear during President Trump's term all the more likely, Stovall says. "From a probability perspective, a recession is very likely in President Trump’s first term in office," he says.

Interestingly, recessions aren't the only indicator of economic slowdown that appear during times of Republican presidents.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2016/11/20/trumps-turn-republican-presidents-rule-recessions/93976832/

Half the economists surveyed last month by the National Association of Business Economics foresee a recession starting in late 2019 or in early 2020, and two-thirds are predicting a slump by the end of 2020.

Why?

Precisely because things seem to be going so well.

The late stage of an economic expansion is most vulnerable to a popping of the bubble. It's typically when unemployment falls, inflation heats up, the Federal Reserve raises interest rates to cool the economy down — often going too far — and investors and consumers pull back. 

“It’s just the time when it feels like all is going fabulously that we make mistakes, we overreact, we overborrow,” says Mark Zandi, chief economist of Moody’s Analytics.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/06/11/recession-2020-heres-why-economists-think-may-happen/686177002/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> We can't help but notice that you didn't say anything.


He's good at that . . . and he complains about "politicians", seriously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It would be better to have at least two viable parties to keep government from extricating itself from accountability.
> We are too close to that now.
> Look how many republicans and democrats worked together, and still conspire to get Trump.
> The establishment is not representing us, its protecting itself.
> ...


5th largest economy in the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the Republican party has brought us a series of recessions.
> 
> History could portend a bad omen for President-elect Donald Trump: recessions are more common under Republican presidents.
> 
> ...


Are you making predictions again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*BuzzFeed Ben Slams DOJ for Exposing His Reporter Dated Her Source


Hüsker Dü said:



			5th largest economy in the world.
		
Click to expand...

There is dumb and there is dumber.
Wall of Debt - Unsustainable California
uscommonsense.org/research/unsustainable-california-the-top-10...
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> We can't help but notice that you didn't say anything.





Hüsker Dü said:


> 5th largest economy in the world.


I see who "we" is.
Both of you big supporters of one party rule?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you making predictions again?


Sounds to me like the experts are.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? 30 years of smear campaign that came up empty? Go back 30 years with Trump and see if you like what you find, then get back to me. He's a silver spoon, self-centered, NYC slime ball, he always has been.



*You're a very Jealous/Envious retirement age adult male who is *
*painting himself into a corner with the Political stance he's taken.....*

*Everything you just tried to ascribe to The current POTUS is what *
*Hillary Rodham Clinton was/is and will be charged for.....*

*And.....YOU SUPPORTED !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see who "we" is.
> Both of you big supporters of one party rule?


Republicans controlled both the executive and legislative branches of government from 1921-30, and the stock market crash which heralded the onset of the Great Depression occurred in 1929.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see who "we" is.
> Both of you big supporters of one party rule?


I think 2 parties is way too few, as I have stated here many times.

We are still waiting for a meaningful response from you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds to me like the experts are.


As economic cycles go, we are probably due, based on history, for a recession around that time.
If you think its because of republicans, you're an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I think 2 parties is way too few, as I have stated here many times.
> 
> We are still waiting for a meaningful response from you.


What party are you in? And I don't mean party of one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As economic cycles go, we are probably due, based on history, for a recession around that time.
> If you think its because of republicans, you're an idiot.


That's good enough for me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I think 2 parties is way too few, as I have stated here many times.
> We are still waiting for a meaningful response from you.


How many parties do you think we have now?


espola said:


> Please tell us more about basic American ideals.


Which ideals would you like me to elaborate on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans controlled both the executive and legislative branches of government from 1921-30, and the stock market crash which heralded the onset of the Great Depression occurred in 1929.


Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Who said:

“I’ve been around for a long time and it just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that a yes or a no?


?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?


One party rule.
Yeah or Nay?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who said:
> 
> “I’ve been around for a long time and it just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans.”


*Man Who Destroyed the Democratic Party Gives Advice to Democratic Presidential Hopefuls*
Joe Cunningham


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One party rule.
> Yeah or Nay?


Multi party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Man Who Destroyed the Democratic Party Gives Advice to Democratic Presidential Hopefuls*
> Joe Cunningham


You didn't answer the question, are you stumped?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Multi party.


Then we agree.
See, that wasnt so hard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then we agree.
> See, that wasnt so hard.


We are starting to get that now with the Trump delegation splitting off from the traditional GOP . . . or is it the other way around?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are starting to get that now with the Trump delegation splitting off from the traditional GOP . . . or is it the other way around?


I thought you hated Trump and all his deplorables?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I think 2 parties is way too few, as I have stated here many times.
> 
> We are still waiting for a meaningful response from you.


How many parties do you think we have?

Which American ideals do you want me to elaborate on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you hated Trump and all his deplorables?


Most Trump supporters I know personally are good people, they just feel put upon and aggrieved (people like Hannity made them think that's how they should feel), Trump promised he'd fix that. Some are still waiting, others have moved on.

Trump has found a group to lead along and found the formula to achieve that, that's the part that I don't like.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most Trump supporters I know personally are good people, they just feel put upon and aggrieved (people like Hannity made them think that's how they should feel), Trump promised he'd fix that. Some are still waiting, others have moved on.


So Trump is better or worse than most republicans? (in your view)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So Trump is better or worse than most republicans? (in your view)


He isn't a Republican he is a con man looking for the easy buck. He's never done anything hard in his life. He is taking the Republicans (those ignorant enough to believe him or wealthy enough to take advantage of the breaks he's making for himself) for a ride. A ride down a bumpy road in a wagon with worn out springs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He isn't a Republican he is a con man looking for the easy buck. He's never done anything hard in his life. He is taking the Republicans (those ignorant enough to believe him or wealthy enough to take advantage of the breaks he's making for himself) for a ride. A ride down a bumpy road in a wagon with worn out springs.


So he's worse, but more like democrats?
Im having a hard time following your bumpy ride here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Man Who Destroyed the Democratic Party Gives Advice to Democratic Presidential Hopefuls*
> Joe Cunningham


I imagine it was your president.
Now you, what will be the outcome of the meeting tonight?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many parties do you think we have?
> 
> Which American ideals do you want me to elaborate on?


Still no answer.  We might think you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are starting to get that now with the Trump delegation splitting off from the traditional GOP . . . or is it the other way around?


I had hopes that the Tea Party would become a genuine equal to the others, but its high ideals were swamped by idiots who could only convince the more ignorant members of the GOP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I had hopes that the Tea Party would become a genuine equal to the others, but its high ideals were swamped by idiots who could only convince the more ignorant members of the GOP.


FYI, the Tea Party wouldn't let you in. You are much too conservative for that crowd.
 Dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Still no answer.  We might think you don't know what you are talking about.


How many parties do you think we have?

Which American ideals would you like me to elaborate on?

tap,..tap,..(Is this thing on?)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I had hopes that the Tea Party would become a genuine equal to the others, but its high ideals were swamped by idiots who could only convince the more ignorant members of the GOP.


Hilarious.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many parties do you think we have?
> 
> Which American ideals would you like me to elaborate on?
> 
> tap,..tap,..(Is this thing on?)


You brought it up, and I thought you might have meant something by it.  So far, not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

What did Prime Minister Trudeau say that upset whittle Donny?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So he's worse, but more like democrats?
> Im having a hard time following your bumpy ride here.


Because you choose not to, you see it, but you keep shielding your eyes in response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Trump exudes weakness, only nutters see his fans bravado as anything more than it is . . . the rest of the world is laughing at him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did Prime Minister Trudeau say that upset whittle Donny?


You should be more concerned with our snowflake neighbor from the north.
He will fall in line.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump exudes weakness, only nutters see his fans bravado as anything more than it is . . . the rest of the world is laughing at him.


*You will acquire a taste for Crow here very soon, a rack of Crow is*
*more like it......with asphalt sauce.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should be more concerned with our snowflake neighbor from the north.
> He will fall in line.


What did he say that upset whittle donny so badly and caused the "Special place in hell comment"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should be more concerned with our snowflake neighbor from the north.
> He will fall in line.


Trump is the snowflake in chief . . . the most thin skinned man this side of Kim Jong un or Putin. He just wishes that, like the other two do, he could have his detractors erased and I'm sure you agree with him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*


Hüsker Dü said:



			Trump is the snowflake in chief . . . the most thin skinned man this side of Kim Jong un or Putin. He just wishes that, like the other two do, he could have his detractors erased and I'm sure you agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

‘We’re America, B*tch’: Official Describes The Trump Doctrine*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘We’re America, B*tch’: Official Describes The Trump Doctrine*


Great, now we are smart ass punks. #MAGA


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘We’re America, B*tch’: Official Describes The Trump Doctrine*


That's about the level of intelligence I have come to expect from you and your friends here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> That's about the level of intelligence I have come to expect from you and your friends here.


You're so sophisticated.... in a Magoo sort of way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're so sophisticated.... in a Magoo sort of way.


They still don't and won't get it.
This is really a bad terrible horrible thing that's happening to the left tonight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Dennis Rodman Sheds Tears Over North Korean Summit, Says Obama Would Not Recognize His Efforts*
June 11th, 2018
_





Dennis Rodman talks Trump and Ki Jong Un meeting. (CNN/Screenshot)


Former NBA star Dennis Rodman shed tears over the summit between North Korean leader Kim Jong Un and President Trump in Singapore Tuesday, saying that former President Obama would not give him the time of day with his diplomatic efforts.

 
WATCH:






Rodman described how he had received death threats and how he “couldn’t even go home” after meeting with Kim in 2014, but that he continued to hope that North Korea would change. He also said he knew the meeting between Trump and Kim would be prolific.



He added that Rodman ad reached out to Obama for years, but to no avail.


“If you can do certain things, I would listen, my ears would be open,” Rodman said. “And I tried to do that with Obama. And Obama did not give me the time of day. I asked him, I said I have something to say from North Korea and he brushed me off. And that didn’t deter me. I still kept going back.”

He went on to say that “Donald Trump should take a lot of credit for” the diplomatic meeting between the two hostile countries._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump exudes weakness, only nutters see his fans bravado as anything more than it is . . . the rest of the world is laughing at him.


Coming from a nut like you, I can only smile and shake my head at your blissful post...
The laughter is directed at you Duck.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

The world waits anxiously while two known criminals meet in secret.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> The world waits anxiously while two known criminals meet in secret.


They just talked about their grandchildren on the tarmac for Christ's sake.
Let it go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> The world waits anxiously while two known criminals meet in secret.


You need your diaper changed? Mr Conservative?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

*America's Europe Problem*
*https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/americas_europe_problem.html*
By Peter Skurkiss
What with President Trump blowing up the recently concluded G-7 summit in Canada, it is likely that the Europeans now know that Trump's 'Make America Great Again' rhetoric is not idle talk. This is a shock for Europe, especially with the G-7 meeting coming soon after America's imposition of steel and aluminum tariffs and its withdrawal from the Obama-Iran nuclear deal. It is hard for Europeans to believe that America is willing to depart from the script of the last 70 years.

That script was basically that the United States would maintain international order at its own cost and allow its markets to be open to allies without the expectation that their markets would be equally open to American exports.

Europe (and others) flourished under such treatment. Their defense expenditures were at bargain basement prices and the door to the massive U.S. market was open wide. America benefited, too, as such a strategy was needed to contain and ultimately defeat the USSR. But the Cold War ended 30 years ago. What was good for the U.S. then is a millstone around America's neck now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Trump’s Statesmanship Surprise
JUNE 12, 2018
None of us, no one I have read, no one I know, expected Donald Trump to be a giant in foreign policy.  No one expected him to reshape the world. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/trumps_statesmanship_surprise.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Liberals scream as Trump ends sham asylum claims
JUNE 12, 2018
It's high time that asylum, which was meant for people being persecuted by the likes of the Soviet Union and Mao's China, is no longer abused by peopl...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/liberals_scream_as_trump_ends_sham_asylum_claims_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

The rest of the story, 
FAKE NEWS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Morning Joe and Mrs schmo are shitting themselves this morning, it reminds me of election night.
Too funny, they can't give the guy anything.
Just in time for the midterms.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Morning Joe and Mrs schmo are shitting themselves this morning, it reminds me of election night.
> Too funny, they can't give the guy anything.
> Just in time for the midterms.


Trump gave away all his bargaining chips, undercutting SK and angering our military leaders just so he could "have a friend".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump gave away all his bargaining chips, undercutting SK and angering our military leaders just so he could "have a friend".


Who told you that nonsense?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> The world waits anxiously while two known criminals meet in secret.


In secret?
Really?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who told you that nonsense?


There is the actual written and signed agreement, which has nothing substantial in it and has no force in law for either side.  Then there is t's statement after the fact that the US-South Korea military exercises are to be held no more - a unilateral gift to Kim.

The art of the deal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> There is the actual written and signed agreement, which has nothing substantial in it and has no force in law for either side.  Then there is t's statement after the fact that the US-South Korea military exercises are to be held no more - a unilateral gift to Kim.
> 
> The art of the deal.


 So the signed agreement means nothing...and the statement regarding military exercises means everything...?
Interesting bit of logic there Magoo.
Thanks.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So the signed agreement means nothing...and the statement regarding military exercises means everything...?
> Interesting bit of logic there Magoo.
> Thanks.


Given the history of both t and K, neither means anything in substance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Given the history of both t and K, neither means anything in substance.


It was a photo op, like Baby's Day Out . . . "on both sides".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm still waiting to hear what it was Trudeau said that was so offensive to the cry baby in chief, offending him and his spokesmen? So far crickets . . .


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

The Warmbier family, Japan and evangelicals in North Korea are very pleased to learn Kim can be trusted and is talented.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Given the history of both t and K, neither means anything in substance.


Clinton giveth and Trump taketh away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what it was Trudeau said that was so offensive to the cry baby in chief, offending him and his spokesmen? So far crickets . . .


The only bitch that cries more than Justine T iz you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The Warmbier family, Japan and evangelicals in North Korea are very pleased to learn Kim can be trusted and is talented.


*Trump reaches out to Otto Warmbier’s family, offers ...*
https://*www.washingtonpost.com*/news/post-politics/wp/2018/05/04/...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only bitch that cries more than Justine T iz you.


What did he say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump reaches out to Otto Warmbier’s family, offers ...*
> https://*www.washingtonpost.com*/news/post-politics/wp/2018/05/04/...


Trump had a meeting with Kim, shook his hand, said he was "talented" and can be "trusted"?  . . . and you were upset that a video was said to be the reason for the Benghazi attacks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

'I DO TRUST HIM'
NKOREA BEACH CONDOS, HOTELS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump had a meeting with Kim, shook his hand, said he was "talented" and can be "trusted"?  . . . and you were upset that a video was said to be the reason for the Benghazi attacks?


That makes about as much sense as all of your other posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he say?


Donald J. Trump

*✔* @realDonaldTrump




PM Justin Trudeau of Canada acted so meek and mild during our @G7 meetings only to give a news conference after I left saying that, “US Tariffs were kind of insulting” and he “will not be pushed around.” Very dishonest & weak. Our Tariffs are in response to his of 270% on dairy!

4:04 PM - Jun 9, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> *✔* @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...


WOW! How offensive is THAT!OMG! "kind of insulting"! He does deserve a special place in hell for going against our supreme leader, he who is NOT to be stood up to! The nerve of that man politely discussing the insanity of claiming Canada is a security risk! Trump needs to bully up and take that wimps milk money!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Seems we have come down to Trump's base believing and going along what ever he says, whatever narrative he puts out there no matter how illogical. No questions asked, just excuses and deliberate ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Judicial Watch: Hidden Strzok Emails in Clinton-Lynch Tarmac Documents


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems we have come down to Trump's base believing and going along what ever he says, whatever narrative he puts out there no matter how illogical. No questions asked, just excuses and deliberate ignorance.


If you think it's bad, we know it's the right thing for the USA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

http://www.latimes.com/world/mexico-americas/83993362-157.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

US News
*Wait, did Trump plan the North Korea summit this way? Today is the anniversary of Reagan’s ‘Tear down this wall’ speech*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

The two dictators, Freudian slip, truth be told . . . never speak against the commander of cheese!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

Honored, I'm sure...

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/12/11/north-korean-defector-describes-forced-abortion-said-bodies-fed-to-dogs-in-prison.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *Wait, did Trump plan the North Korea summit this way? Today is the anniversary of Reagan’s ‘Tear down this wall’ speech*






*And his Birthday is June 14 th, 2018....Same day the IG report comes out.*
*On Friday Rod Rosenstien and Mueller shoul ( I say Should ) be in handcuffs !*
*And if the plan goes as set up...19,000 + indictments should start being served.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Honored, I'm sure...
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/12/11/north-korean-defector-describes-forced-abortion-said-bodies-fed-to-dogs-in-prison.html



*That's all you know how to do...shit on the front lawn and then cry foul....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty sure today is the day Devin Nunes puts Killary and Barak Islama in jail. 99% sure, anyway.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

What's the world without Trust?

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/10625794/US-prisoner-in-North-Korea-Kenneth-Bae-returned-to-labour-camp.html


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

When I say that something, I think you'll understand... I wanna hold your hand...

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/31/american-says-n-korean-detention-over-bible-worth-it/18294911/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What's the world without Trust?
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/10625794/US-prisoner-in-North-Korea-Kenneth-Bae-returned-to-labour-camp.html


OUCH! I'm sure Trump is up to the minute on this situation . . . or maybe just more into what's going on with The Situation. Where is all the evangelicals outrage as one of their own is being held by Trump's new friend?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> When I say that something, I think you'll understand... I wanna hold your hand...
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/31/american-says-n-korean-detention-over-bible-worth-it/18294911/


A book on hydroponics maybe of better use there.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

OMG!!! It's a CA GOP RED SUPER TIDE. GOP increases votes by almost 200k over 2014!!!

The GOP is WOKE!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *Wait, did Trump plan the North Korea summit this way? Today is the anniversary of Reagan’s ‘Tear down this wall’ speech*


There are some parallels, especially in the precise metric comparisons in ball size and strength.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG!!! It's a CA GOP RED SUPER TIDE. GOP increases votes by almost 200k over 2014!!!
> 
> The GOP is WOKE!


Is your voice always that high, or did you get clipped since the last post?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pretty sure today is the day Devin Nunes puts Killary and Barak Islama in jail. 99% sure, anyway.


According to espola, Paul Manafort was thrown in jail last week.
Maybe they can all form a glee club or a needle point round table.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> According to espola, Paul Manafort was thrown in jail last week.
> Maybe they can all form a glee club or a needle point round table.


Instead of putting him jail, Mueller hit him with a new indictment - and one for his Russian cow-orker as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Instead of putting him jail, Mueller hit him with a new indictment - and one for his Russian cow-orker as well.


You must be mistaken.
The real espola assured me he was already in jail.
Who are you?

They have cowboys working for them?
You're an imposter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be mistaken.
> The real espola assured me he was already in jail.
> Who are you?
> 
> ...


You sure have a poor memory . . . and then run with your foggy recollections as if they are the real deal, hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1006640689843560448

Robert De Niro, a very Low IQ individual, has received to many shots to the head by real boxers in movies. I watched him last night and truly believe he may be “punch-drunk.” I guess he doesn’t...

1:53 PM - Jun 12, 2018

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1006640694264397824

...realize the economy is the best it’s ever been with employment being at an all time high, and many companies pouring back into our country. Wake up Punchy!

1:53 PM - Jun 12, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

President Trump’s Chances Of Winning Nobel Peace Prize Just Went Through The Roof
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/12/trump-chances-of-winning-nobel-peace-prize/&ved=0ahUKEwjWw6SZwM_bAhUKOawKHRxKDvgQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3hKAMQ6nCUBqpq5_LStE93&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

Corey Stewart! VA did Nazi that coming!

Now Killary is for sure going down, with her tranny marrying muslim Obummer! Just ask Devin Nunes. He's got the deep state in his crosshairs! Don't mess with Fresno!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what it was Trudeau said that was so offensive to the cry baby in chief, offending him and his spokesmen? So far crickets . . .


Because he was a puss just like you. Couldn't say shit when actually at the summit but instead hid behind the mic. 

Akin to the neighborhood kid who who yells shit at someone a block away. A tactic I'm sure you're very familiar with.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

I can't believe that TWO of America's reporters were So Rude to YELL *questions* at the honorable Mr. Kim! Don't they know he is a Very Good Friend of our Potus and just because he starves his people, kills people with a shoulder fired rocket, has nukes and missiles and killed his brother with gas in an airport and oversaw the torture to death of a rude American who STOLE a poster, is no reason to yell and him and be rude! Brad Parscale is very upset and I Can't Blame Him! How we gonna MAGA with all this yelling and everything! I just hope we drop all the sanctions nonseness before Kim runs out of twinkies. I think he's losing weight!! MAGA!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be mistaken.
> The real espola assured me he was already in jail.
> Who are you?
> 
> ...


Friday, Hillary gets exposed on Thursday, Manafort has his bail revoked on Friday . . . so Thursday will be a big day for you, Friday reality sets back in.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 12, 2018)

His People LOVE him with Great Fervor!!! How can you ignore the great fervor??? The great fervor cannot be stoped!!!!

Killary will be locked up by Kim and his people's great love fervor!!!! Who doesn't love a fat, gouty dictator? I know our Potus does and I'm With Him!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Have you guys heard the one about Trump getting the World Cup?
I guess Barron likes soccer, pays to have your Dad as the President.
AMERICA TO HOST WORLD CUP 2026...
https://sports.yahoo.com/u-s-canada-mexico-win-right-host-2026-world-cup-105218462.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Can someone tell me what the hell Obama did in his 8 years as president? Besides partying with movie stars, enriching himself, trying to destroy our country and getting Trump elected?

FLASHBACK: OBAMA FAILED TO BRING BACK GAMES...
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2009/apr/14/barack-obama-world-cup


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Key to Trump's Success in North Korea
KARIN MCQUILLAN
This is what tough looks like.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/the_key_to_trumps_success_in_north_korea.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

A Look at the FBI's 'We Saved Trump by Spying on Him' Excuse
BENJAMIN BAIRD
The assertion that the FBI chose to spy on campaign staff to preserve Trump's electoral chances does not stand up to scrutiny.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/a_look_at_the_fbis_we_saved_trump_by_spying_on_him_excuse.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

The Down-Under View of Donald Trump
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
The media is a gigantic left-wing weed, with an interconnected root system all over the world, sprouting up in major cities. All part of the same plan...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/the_downunder_view_of_donald_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Trump's statesmanship surprise
JUNE 12, 2018
None of us, no one I have read, no one I know, expected Donald Trump to be a giant in foreign policy. No one expected him to reshape the world.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/trumps_statesmanship_surprise.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

On North Korea, Trump is solving problems he inherited, yet Democrats who caused the problems can't stop complaining
JUNE 12, 2018
With the Singapore summit underway between President Trump and North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un, the left just can't stop complaining.  But let's loo...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/on_north_korea_trump_is_solving_problems_he_inherited_yet_democrats_who_caused_the_problems_cant_stop_complaining.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Corey Stewart! VA did Nazi that coming!
> 
> Now Killary is for sure going down, with her tranny marrying muslim Obummer! Just ask Devin Nunes. He's got the deep state in his crosshairs! Don't mess with Fresno!








“Congratulations to Corey Stewart for his great victory for Senator from Virginia," the president tweets.

*Trump warns voters not to underestimate Corey Stewart*

By POLITICO STAFF


06/13/2018 06:36 AM EDT

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
President Donald Trump on Wednesday praised Republican Corey Stewart for advancing through the GOP primary in Virginia, saying that voters shouldn’t “underestimate” the controversial Stewart while labeling Democratic incumbent Sen. Tim Kaine “a total stiff.”

The conservative Stewart has pushed a vehemently anti-immigration stance, has defended confederate civil war monuments and displayed the confederate flag at events.

Story Continued Below

“Congratulations to Corey Stewart for his great victory for Senator from Virginia. Now he runs against a total stiff, Tim Kaine, who is weak on crime and borders, and wants to raise your taxes through the roof. Don’t underestimate Corey, a major chance of winning!” the president tweeted early Wednesday morning after he landed at Andrews Air Force Base from his trip to Singapore to meet with North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un.

Stewart won the primary Tuesday night over former Green Beret and Virginia Delegate Nick Freitas (R-Culpeper), who had the support of the GOP establishment.

After Stewart’s win, Bill Bolling, Virginia’s former Republican lieutenant governor, posted on Twitter his displeasure with Stewart’s nomination.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

I still can't figure out why Scott Walker didn't want that special election.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure have a poor memory . . . and then run with your foggy recollections as if they are the real deal, hilarious.


Like a steel trap.
Dead serious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Friday, Hillary gets exposed on Thursday, Manafort has his bail revoked on Friday . . . so Thursday will be a big day for you, Friday reality sets back in.


Manafort is already in jail.
Espola said so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must be mistaken.
> The real espola assured me he was already in jail.
> Who are you?
> 
> ...


I was wondering what a cow-orker does, sounds like a dirty job.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was wondering what a cow-orker does, sounds like a dirty job.


Depends on who he is cow-orking with.

http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/C/cow-orker.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you guys heard the one about Trump getting the World Cup?
> I guess Barron likes soccer, pays to have your Dad as the President.
> AMERICA TO HOST WORLD CUP 2026...
> https://sports.yahoo.com/u-s-canada-mexico-win-right-host-2026-world-cup-105218462.html


"The U.S. Soccer Federation was the driving force behind the effort," Who? Yeah I thought that's what you said. Things we be back to normal by then . . . too bad SD didn't build that Super Bowl worthy stadium.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

IHom

International House of Mikey Pancakes!

Sad Mikey. No lawyers want to play with him. Aw Mikey. I'm sad too.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok, looks like I was wrong. NK is getting rid of nukes... "simultaneously" with the US.

That's very exciting news...

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2018/06/13/0200000000AEN20180613000600315.html


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Guess you guys heard about Justin getting the World Cup? Apparently he likes soccer.

Guess you guys heard about the rapists and illegals getting the World Cup? Apparently Racist Joe's Standard Brands buddies like soccer.

Racist Joe is the funniest racist on this board.

Oh, and did you know Jesus sent Trump to America to give legitimacy to a regieme that jails evangelicals? That wacky Jesus works in such mysterious ways!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The U.S. Soccer Federation was the driving force behind the effort," Who? Yeah I thought that's what you said. Things we be back to normal by then . . . too bad SD didn't build that Super Bowl worthy stadium.


OBVI, I guess the US Soccer Federation wuzn't around between 2008 and 2016 when they gave it to Russia and Qatar.
Russia and fucking Qatar, those Garden of Eden vacation destinations, Obama lost that and the Olympics, what a douche.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI, I guess the US Soccer Federation wuzn't around between 2008 and 2016 when they gave it to Russia and Qatar.
> Russia and fucking Qatar, those Garden of Eden vacation destinations, Obama lost that and the Olympics, what a douche.


North America won the bid after FIFA threw out their corrupt President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Guess you guys heard about Justin getting the World Cup? Apparently he likes soccer.
> 
> Guess you guys heard about the rapists and illegals getting the World Cup? Apparently Racist Joe's Standard Brands buddies like soccer.
> 
> ...


Yes, Canada with it's 36 million people and Mexico with it's murdering cartel would have gotten it without the USA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI, I guess the US Soccer Federation wuzn't around between 2008 and 2016 when they gave it to Russia and Qatar.
> Russia and fucking Qatar, those Garden of Eden vacation destinations, Obama lost that and the Olympics, what a douche.


We have one of our main military bases in Qatar, and, I guess you aren't keeping up. Trump no longer is against Qatar since they finally gave in and gave the Kushner family what they want. We're all friends again!
Heres apart of the story: http://www.newsweek.com/qatar-bought-trump-condo-be-his-good-graces-after-jared-kushner-backed-910979


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Canada with it's 36 million people and Mexico with it's murdering cartel would have gotten it without the USA.


The USA, like Russia, got it despite their leader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

TRUMP DECLARES AMERICA'S BIGGEST ENEMY IS 'FAKE NEWS'...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh the left,
*Morning Joe Freaks Out over MAGA Candidates Winning Republican Primaries

GOP Voters ‘have devolved into a Trumpist cult’*

Wednesday on MSNBC’s “Morning Joe,” host Joe Scarborough opened his show by taking a jab at voters in South Carolina’s first congressional district for electing State Rep. Katie Arrington to represent the GOP over incumbent Rep. Mark Sanford (R-SC


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Canada with it's 36 million people and Mexico with it's murdering cartel would have gotten it without the USA.


Yes, America with its crackpot, internationally hated, conman racist president would have gotten it without Canada and Mexico... 

Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes, America with its crackpot, internationally hated, conman racist president would have gotten it without Canada and Mexico...
> 
> Kek.


Maybe you were/are wrong?
Woe, take a minute and let that sink in, you know it has happened before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh the left,
> *Morning Joe Freaks Out over MAGA Candidates Winning Republican Primaries*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/06/13/scarborough-republican-party-primary-voters-have-devolved-into-a-trumpist-cult/*
> *GOP Voters ‘have devolved into a Trumpist cult’*
> ...


Discussion and debate are a good thing.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes, America with its crackpot, internationally hated, conman racist president would have gotten it without Canada and Mexico...
> 
> Kek.


And t will be gone by 2026.

Right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Discussion and debate are a good thing.


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> And t will be gone by 2026.
> 
> Right?


Not if he changes the rules.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not if he changes the rules.


I suppose you are in favor of that.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pretty sure today is the day Devin Nunes puts Killary and Barak Islama in jail. 99% sure, anyway.




*Hmmmmm......a fake flip....oh well, it's the thought that counts..*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Killary is going down! The entire brilliant plan to indict Manafort and now to arrest Cohen to smoke Killary out of the weeds is working perfectly!! As soon as Manafort's bail is revoked and Cohen is arraigned Roy Cohn will rise from the grave and he and Roger Stone will spring their trap. The Deep State will be Dead forever and Killary and Isalama will be burned at the stake!!! Corey Stewart will be president of the Confederate States of Murica!!!

The dream is realized!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you were/are wrong?
> Woe, take a minute and let that sink in, you know it has happened before.


Maybe you can't count and are still stupid? Let that sink in. Kek...

If Trump was "winning" the world Cup for the US, why let "strong hands" Justin and the rapists in on the grift? When has don the Con every given away 2/3's of anything he could steal all of? Never. Which is why it's clear this ain't a trump party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I suppose you are in favor of that.


I suppose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Maybe you can't count and are still stupid? Let that sink in. Kek...
> 
> If Trump was "winning" the world Cup for the US, why let "strong hands" Justin and the rapists in on the grift? When has don the Con every given away 2/3's of anything he could steal all of? Never. Which is why it's clear this ain't a trump party.


*MAGA, all the crying in the world can't stop him. Too Funny. #Frieswrongagain. Dummy.*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Winning! Why them Koreans gotta be haters?

https://www.weeklystandard.com/andrew-egger/chosun-ilbo-kim-jong-un-got-everything-he-wanted-from-trump-in-singapore


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Guess you guys heard about Justin getting the World Cup? Apparently he likes soccer.
> 
> Guess you guys heard about the rapists and illegals getting the World Cup? Apparently Racist Joe's Standard Brands buddies like soccer.
> 
> ...


Have you heard the one about Canada and mexico getting only 10 games and the USA getting 60?
Who will be running this bitch?

NEW YORK (June 13, 2018) – The United Bid of Canada, Mexico, and the United States was selected to host the 2026 FIFA World Cup™ earlier today by the 68th FIFA Congress in Moscow. For the first time in history, FIFA’s Member Associations were given the opportunity to vote on the host for the FIFA World Cup™*. *They did so by a vote of 134 to 65.
https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/20...-bid-selected-to-host-the-2026-fifa-world-cup

The opening game is supposed to be in Los Angeles and there should be games at the new stadium in Inglewood, Rose Bowl, Coliseum. There is also a good chance the banc of california stadium / LAFC will be the media center.
#UNITED2026

* Wednesday in Moscow, **FIFA awarded the United States (in a joint bid with Canada and Mexico) the right to host the 2026 World Cup**. The U.S. will host 60 games. The other two countries 10 each.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Winning! Why them Koreans gotta be haters?
> 
> https://www.weeklystandard.com/andrew-egger/chosun-ilbo-kim-jong-un-got-everything-he-wanted-from-trump-in-singapore


So you think this is a bad thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Have you heard the one about Trump being nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize?

*Two Norwegian Legislators Nominate Trump For Nobel Peace Prize*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

*If It'd Been Obama Who Met With Kim Jong Un, Media Would Have Celebrated *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *If It'd Been Obama Who Met With Kim Jong Un, Media Would Have Celebrated *
> By Joseph Curl


Obama never would have given away so much for so little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama never would have given away so much for so little.


You are right, Trump didn't pay a dime to get him to the table, actually saving millions, Obama gave away billions to get nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama never would have given away so much for so little.


Does this guy look queer to you?


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I suppose.


I wonder if "President for Life" is in the plumber's bucket of "basic American ideals".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does this guy look queer to you?


You certainly seem obsessed with him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are right, Trump didn't pay a dime to get him to the table, actually saving millions, Obama gave away billions to get nothing.


Nice try, but we all know what I mean. Of course if either one of them keeps their word it will be a first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, but we all know what I mean. Of course if either one of them keeps their word it will be a first.


You mean Obama and kim, of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean Obama and kim, of course.


Obama has ridden his 3 speed w/bell off into the sunset . . . you can continue to ogle him if you wish, but he's gone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think this is a bad thing?


You think it is a good thing?

Of course you do. Any idiot would.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You think it is a good thing?
> 
> Of course you do. Any idiot would.


You don't even know the facts, but that is how you roll.  No one knows what was said in private except the two dictators and the two dictators' translators.
Just like you have know idea what trump is guilty of, if anything.
You just spout to spout.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You think it is a good thing?
> 
> Of course you do. Any idiot would.


Not "any" idiot, not all idiots are nutters, but all nutters are idiots.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't even know the facts, but that is how you roll.  No one knows what was said in private except the two dictators and the two dictators' translators.
> Just like you have know idea what trump is guilty of, if anything.
> You just spout to spout.


We all see what has been coming out all day about it and if half of it is true Trump gave them exactly what they wanted. So as you might say he's got 'em right where he wants them . . . on top of him spraying him with love.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see what has been coming out all day about it and if half of it is true Trump gave them exactly what they wanted. So as you might say he's got 'em right where he wants them . . . on top of him spraying him with love.


What did trump give him? Kim gave Trump 3 Americans, I know that's not worth much to the left.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did trump give him? Kim gave Trump 3 Americans, I know that's not worth much to the left.


He still has many other prisoners from around the world arrested on shaky grounds. The military exercises, if we actually do cease them, are a huge concession and if we pull soldiers off the peninsula we are asking for trouble. Just the fact that Trump gave him equal footing is a concession unto itself. The things he didn't discuss are troubling as well. Personally I think nothing more will come of this. Trump next meets with Putin, seems he is attempting to build a wall around himself for protection from within with his one man diplomacy tour. A lot will be said, boasting and hyperbole, but nothing of substance. I believe he thinks that will give him immunity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He still has many other prisoners from around the world arrested on shaky grounds. The military exercises, if we actually do cease them, are a huge concession and if we pull soldiers off the peninsula we are asking for trouble. Just the fact that Trump gave him equal footing is a concession unto itself. The things he didn't discuss are troubling as well. Personally I think nothing more will come of this. Trump next meets with Putin, seems he is attempting to build a wall around himself for protection from within with his one man diplomacy tour. A lot will be said, boasting and hyperbole, but nothing of substance. I believe he thinks that will give him immunity.


You've officially gone off the deep end.
I'm calling it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've officially gone off the deep end.
> I'm calling it.


Just making more predictions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just making more predictions.


I do love your predictions.
You a giver too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He still has many other prisoners from around the world arrested on shaky grounds. The military exercises, if we actually do cease them, are a huge concession and if we pull soldiers off the peninsula we are asking for trouble. Just the fact that Trump gave him equal footing is a concession unto itself. The things he didn't discuss are troubling as well. Personally I think nothing more will come of this. Trump next meets with Putin, seems he is attempting to build a wall around himself for protection from within with his one man diplomacy tour. A lot will be said, boasting and hyperbole, but nothing of substance. I believe he thinks that will give him immunity.


So nothing then, who is talking about taking our soldiers out?
Not to mention the remains of 7000 US soldiers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So nothing then, who is talking about taking our soldiers out?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He still has many other prisoners from around the world arrested on shaky grounds. The military exercises, if we actually do cease them, are a huge concession and if we pull soldiers off the peninsula we are asking for trouble. Just the fact that Trump gave him equal footing is a concession unto itself. The things he didn't discuss are troubling as well. Personally I think nothing more will come of this. Trump next meets with Putin, seems he is attempting to build a wall around himself for protection from within with his one man diplomacy tour. A lot will be said, boasting and hyperbole, but nothing of substance. I believe he thinks that will give him immunity.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

As is my frequent custom, I rang up Drudge News to see how the intelligent right feels about t's Singapore adventure.  I guess they must be over it, because the big headline on Drudge's page is about an act passing through Congress to control sex robots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> As is my frequent custom, I rang up Drudge News to see how the intelligent right feels about t's Singapore adventure.  I guess they must be over it, because the big headline on Drudge's page is about an act passing through Congress to control sex robots.


So will you be returning your child sex robot?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Remembering Old Glory
KIMBERLY BLOOM JACKSON
Annoy the left – fly the flag today.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/remembering_old_glory.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

To Trump’s Critics: Where’s the Beef?
JUNE 14, 2018
America is becoming great again, right before our eyes.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/to_trumps_critics_wheres_the_beef.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

IVANKA OPENED DOOR TO KOREAN DIPLOMACY -- LAST WINTER!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5511525/South-Koreas-foreign-minister-met-IVANKA-Washington.html


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Get in line, slackers --

Complacency is our enemy. Anyone that does not embrace the @realDonaldTrump agenda of making America great again will be making a mistake.

Ronna McDaniel, RNC Chairwoman, via twitter​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Dems say Obama return from sidelines overdue; 'There's f*cking no one else'...
http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/392181-dems-say-obama-return-from-sidelines-is-overdue


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mr President.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 14, 2018)

I was so deeply moved when the two 120 year olds came up to Trump on the campaign trail to bed him to bring home their son's remains. It moved me to tears.

Trump is a fascistic lying POS. But hey, he's Pres, so washing machines won't attack Murica.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I was so deeply moved when the two 120 year olds came up to Trump on the campaign trail to bed him to bring home their son's remains. It moved me to tears.
> 
> Trump is a fascistic lying POS. But hey, he's Pres, so washing machines won't attack Murica.


I understand you and your relatives didn't have the courage to serve so you have no skin in the game.
You sound a little bit emotional today, too much winning?
Are you watching Pompeo and the head Chicom right now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


Wow! You really took time for me there, you really care!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

*Whoopsie Daisy.*






San Juan Mayor Carmen Yulín Cruz infamously picked a fight with President Trump in the aftermath of Hurricane Maria last year, the storm that devastated Puerto Rico. The official death toll was 64, but Gov. Ricardo Rossello suggested the actual number is higher. President Trump signed a $36.5 billion aid package for the nation. Some of the aid took awhile to get to its destination. Cruz took aim at the White House in those months, accusing the U.S. government of turning its back on them.

Some of her messages were indirect. She wore a "Nasty Woman" shirt on CNN, in reference to Trump's insult for Hillary Clinton during the 2016 presidential campaign. Others were not blatant, like when she said Trump "speaks out of both sides of his mouth." 

"On the one hand, he says he wants to help Puerto Rico. On the other hand, he imposed a 20% income tax on every good and service that comes from Puerto Rico into the United States. On the one hand, he says we will be with you for the long run. And on the other hand, the [Food and Drug Administration] is trying to convince pharmaceutical companies to leave Puerto Rico," she told Amanpour.

"He says he cares and he came here and threw paper towels at us," she continued, referring to Trump's visit to the city of Guaynabo in October. "And on the other hand, he doesn't provide his administration with a clear set of goals to help Puerto Rico."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I understand you and your relatives didn't have the courage to serve so you have no skin in the game.
> You sound a little bit emotional today, too much winning?
> Are you watching Pompeo and the head Chicom right now?


You have become predictable, with a cliche reply repertoire. Attack the poster, assert they are overly emotional, spew some fever swamp slogans, then repeat.

 . . . and you and nono have this habit of bringing up whether someone served the military or not yet neither of you regales us with your military exploits?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Whoopsie Daisy.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.and? Where's the problem? Besides Trump's response, actually lack thereof . . . . .  and no, throwing paper towels at reporters and government officials didn't help. Puerto Rico is Trump's Katrina, tone deaf and uncaring.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I understand you and your relatives didn't have the courage to serve so you have no skin in the game.
> You sound a little bit emotional today, too much winning?
> Are you watching Pompeo and the head Chicom right now?


Hi. You must be a 130 and the dim, addled, racist parent of a Korean vet as well. It explains a lot. (Did you see Potus SALUTE a North Korean general who likely oversaw Otto Warmbier being tortured to death? Anyone who applauds that move is flat out scum.)

Meanwhile, in the further "anals" of an American Crime Family story.... https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/attorney-general-underwood-announces-lawsuit-against-donald-j-trump-foundation-and-its


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi. You must be a 130 and the dim, addled, racist parent of a Korean vet as well. It explains a lot. (Did you see Potus SALUTE a North Korean general who likely oversaw Otto Warmbier being tortured to death? Anyone who applauds that move is flat out scum.)
> 
> Meanwhile, in the further "anals" of an American Crime Family story.... https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/attorney-general-underwood-announces-lawsuit-against-donald-j-trump-foundation-and-its


More of the same, and the nutters applaud, they don't care, they have been brainwashed and now feel being anti-traditional American values is somehow patriotic, I wonder where they got that idea? see: right-wing fever swamp media sources, there is where you will find the "enemy of the state".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> .and? Where's the problem? Besides Trump's response, actually lack thereof . . . . .  and no, throwing paper towels at reporters and government officials didn't help. Puerto Rico is Trump's Katrina, tone deaf and uncaring.


I hope she goes to jail, what's with all the corruption on the left?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi. You must be a 130 and the dim, addled, racist parent of a Korean vet as well. It explains a lot. (Did you see Potus SALUTE a North Korean general who likely oversaw Otto Warmbier being tortured to death? Anyone who applauds that move is flat out scum.)
> 
> Meanwhile, in the further "anals" of an American Crime Family story.... https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/attorney-general-underwood-announces-lawsuit-against-donald-j-trump-foundation-and-its


Just a bit of an awkward situation, at least he didn't bow.
So what did Trump say in his private meeting with Kim?
Oh, you don't know?
Then STFU and give Trump a chance, what's it been, 2 whole days?
It's his birthday for Christs sake.





TRUMP'S BEST BIRTHDAY!
ECONOMY, NKOREA, WORLD CUP
_JOBLESS 44 YEAR LOW_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hope she goes to jail, what's with all the corruption on the left?


Projecting again I see. They don't put mayors in jail for trying to help their people, not in a democracy anyways.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a bit of an awkward situation, at least he didn't bow.
> So what did Trump say in his private meeting with Kim?
> Oh, you don't know?
> Then STFU and give Trump a chance, what's it been, 2 whole days?
> ...


So as you believe he is doing a good job we should ignore is criminal exploits?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More of the same, and the nutters applaud, they don't care, they have been brainwashed and now feel being anti-traditional American values is somehow patriotic, I wonder where they got that idea? see: right-wing fever swamp media sources, there is where you will find the "enemy of the state".


Happy Flag Day to all the left wing pinkos in here, yes you Husker Du.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's a starter article on media manipulation, aka propaganda . . . next maybe read Animal Farm . . . or watch the animated version on youtube.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/unbalanced-the-propaganda-of-rightwing-media_us_57b65402e4b029a9a4652ab1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Happy Flag Day to all the left wing pinkos in here, yes you Husker Du.


From It Can’t Happen Here (1935): “But he saw too that in America the struggle was befogged by the fact that the worst Fascists were they who disowned the word ‘Fascism’ and preached enslavement to Capitalism under the style of Constitutional and Traditional Native American Liberty.”

“When and if fascism comes to America it will not be labeled ‘made in Germany’; it will not be marked with a swastika; it will not even be called fascism; it will be called, of course, ‘Americanism'”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From It Can’t Happen Here (1935): “But he saw too that in America the struggle was befogged by the fact that the worst Fascists were they who disowned the word ‘Fascism’ and preached enslavement to Capitalism under the style of Constitutional and Traditional Native American Liberty.”
> 
> “When and if fascism comes to America it will not be labeled ‘made in Germany’; it will not be marked with a swastika; it will not even be called fascism; it will be called, of course, ‘Americanism'”


You should direct this at your left wing antifa-anti-American comrades.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should direct this at your left wing antifa-anti-American comrades.


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for proving my point.


Someone's got to, you sure the hell can't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone's got to, you sure the hell can't.


It takes two to tango. I can't expose your naiveté without you first displaying it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

This wasn't even redacted, it was left out all together!

*FBI agent texted 'We'll stop' Trump from becoming president...*

Did you hear the one about Comey using a private e-mail account for official business?
Did you hear the one about Hillary using a private server for official business?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Read More
 
*James Comey’s Big Lie When He Exonerated Hillary Clinton*
streiff
This is just one in a series of James Comey’s estrangements from the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read More
> 
> *James Comey’s Big Lie When He Exonerated Hillary Clinton*
> streiff
> This is just one in a series of James Comey’s estrangements from the truth.


I hope he goes to jail too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Are you pinkos starting to figure this out yet?
How Did An Inflammatory FBI Text Message Come to be Hidden From Congress


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

For some reason this cheatin whore brings up the image of Mr Ed in my head,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From It Can’t Happen Here (1935): “But he saw too that in America the struggle was befogged by the fact that the worst Fascists were they who disowned the word ‘Fascism’ and preached enslavement to Capitalism under the style of Constitutional and Traditional Native American Liberty.”
> 
> “When and if fascism comes to America it will not be labeled ‘made in Germany’; it will not be marked with a swastika; it will not even be called fascism; it will be called, of course, ‘Americanism'”


So this is where you find your talking points,
John Cusack: Trump ‘Fascist’… ‘They’re Putting Kids in F**king Cages’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............
'Viva Le Resistance': Mueller attorney removed over anti-Trump texts...
You guys finally getting this?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read More
> 
> *James Comey’s Big Lie When He Exonerated Hillary Clinton*
> streiff
> This is just one in a series of James Comey’s estrangements from the truth.


More misleading BS.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Inside the Texas shelter for 1500 children separated from their parents at the border --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Inside the Texas shelter for 1500 children separated from their parents at the border --


Breaking the law has consiquences.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

The important thing is that neither Ivanka nor Eric have been placed into legal jeopardy outside the reach of the presidential pardon power by being on a board of directors of a sham NYC registered charitable organization that “persistently” engaged in unlawful financial transactions.

Whew.  That’s a load off our minds.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

The important this is the top spokesperson for the president, with three young children of her own to raise, stands proudly on the principles of Biblical teachings of compassion in separating mothers from their infant children for indeterminate periods of time in chain linked lock fenced cells, to further a political dogma that is rooted in the teachings of compassion.

Whew.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Breaking the law has consiquences.


 grammarly.com


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


grampsSTFU.com


----------



## Friesland (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Breaking the law has consiquences.


What about those seeking asylum?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 2791


Funny cause it’s true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about those seeking asylum?


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Taste the Despair: Democrats Losing It over Trump
TREVOR THOMAS
The better the president does, the crazier his opponents become.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/taste_the_despair_democrats_losing_it_over_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about those seeking asylum?


Hit the road Jose.
We are full from all the lying criminals here already.
Mexico will take the asylum seekers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The important this is the top spokesperson for the president, with three young children of her own to raise, stands proudly on the principles of Biblical teachings of compassion in separating mothers from their infant children for indeterminate periods of time in chain linked lock fenced cells, to further a political dogma that is rooted in the teachings of compassion.
> 
> Whew.


So you think illegal alien criminals should get special treatment over US citizens? US citizens who are thrown in jail are separated from their kids, why the fuck would we treat illegals any different? The parents of these illegal kids made that call when they decided break our laws to come here. 
If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> .and? Where's the problem? Besides Trump's response, actually lack thereof . . . . .  and no, throwing paper towels at reporters and government officials didn't help. Puerto Rico is Trump's Katrina, tone deaf and uncaring.


The left's 'Katrina' narrative on Trump collapses, in both Hawaii and Puerto Rico
JUNE 15, 2018
President Trump has sent aid swiftly in response to Hawaii's request, while San Juan, Puerto Rico's grandstanding leftwing mayor is under investigatio...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_lefts_bid_to_pin_the_katrina_narrative_on_trump_collapses_from_hawaii_to_puerto_rico.html


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think illegal alien criminals should get special treatment over US citizens? US citizens who are thrown in jail are separated from their kids, why the fuck would we treat illegals any different? The parents of these illegal kids made that call when they decided break our laws to come here.
> If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


Racist Joe, popping his racist nut.

Asylum is not illegal.
Crossing border without papers is a misdemeanor.

Being a stupid cracker racist drywall hanger: worthless.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

The important thing is that locked, chain link fenced, children of immigrants arriving at our border, requesting asylum at our border and/or entry without having ever illegally entered our country are not subjected to any condescending racist quote by Trump on the wall facing their cells, such as “Sometimes by losing a battle you find a new way to win the war”, in both English and Spanish, and are instead treated to humanitarian acts of Judeo/Christian compassion that are not anything as past president’s might state, such as “We are and always will be a nation of immigrants. We were strangers once, too.”

Whew.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Racist Joe, popping his racist nut.
> 
> Asylum is not illegal.
> Crossing border without papers is a misdemeanor.
> ...


Rules are rules, unless of course, you are a future democrat voter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “We are and always will be a nation of immigrants. We were strangers once, too.”


No, we aren't, no we weren't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The important thing is that locked, chain link fenced, children of immigrants arriving at our border, requesting asylum at our border and/or entry without having ever illegally entered our country are not subjected to any condescending racist quote by Trump on the wall facing their cells, such as “Sometimes by losing a battle you find a new way to win the war”, in both English and Spanish, and are instead treated to humanitarian acts of Judeo/Christian compassion that are not anything as past president’s might state, such as “We are and always will be a nation of immigrants. We were strangers once, too.”
> 
> Whew.


Its also good that nobody would ever use these children as political pawns to undermine the immigration policies and laws of the United States.

Double Whew.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

TRUMP RIPS FBI 'SCUM'
COMEY 'CRIMINAL'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

*USA, China announce new tariffs in escalation of trade war...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Donald The Merciful,

*Trump Administration Will Build Tent City Along Border to Detain Migrants*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2018)

Some folks bow, some salute.
Potatoe - potato, tomato - tomatoe ....


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rules are rules, unless of course, you are a future democrat voter.


Yep. Rules are rules. Asylum requests are not illegal. 
Funding a legal case with your family charity trust (and signing the receipt! What a dumb-ass) is illegal. Hopefully they'll take the kids from Drumpf (for their own protection - esp Tiffany!) and put them in a tent in El Paso.

OMG!!! wait. The IG report came out Today is The Day Hillary Gets Locked Up!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG... oh, wait, that Paulie Noballs and Mikey Pancakes. Sorry. I got a little overexcited.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey Racist Joe - anything happening to the Dow today?

Ask your genious buddy Iz. He'll tell you it's cause of the omnibus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep. Rules are rules. Asylum requests are not illegal.
> Funding a legal case with your family charity trust (and signing the receipt! What a dumb-ass) is illegal.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Joe - anything happening to the Dow today?
> 
> Ask your genious buddy Iz. He'll tell you it's cause of the omnibus.


You Ok today?
You seem a little bit emotional that the Donald is laying down the law. You will be ok.
*MAGA
I am kind of enjoying this whole 
"America First" idea. 
How about you?*


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

“He speaks and his people sit up in attention. I want my people to do the same.”

-- Fascist t on criminal K.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

YOU'VE GOT MAIL
*Obama used alias to email Hillary on private server: IG report*


'Foreign actors' accessed Hillary Clinton emails, documents show


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm a law and order kind of guy.

Lock him up. (This is, literally, having the receipts. What a stupid criminal.)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm a law and order kind of guy.
> 
> Lock him up. (This is, literally, having the receipts. What a stupid criminal.)
> 
> View attachment 2793


Fake News.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey, little Paulie Noballs getting separated from his kids! I'm sure Killary is next! Lock her up! Lock her up!

Poor Paulie, what's Murica come to when a guy can't launder money, hide income, lie to investigators and try to quid pro quo the republican platform. Sad day for our freedoms.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Fake president anyway.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You Ok today?
> You seem a little bit emotional that the Donald is laying down the law. You will be ok.
> *MAGA
> I am kind of enjoying this whole
> ...


I'm extra OK, seeing our dear leader's campaign manager in jail, and knowing Mikey Cohen is headed there soon gives me even more confident that Killary and Obummer are GOING! TO! JAIL! And then we will really be able to make America great again. I'm pretty sure it's happening!!!! Hold on to your toupee!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

It so weird. It's almost like the Dow craters every time there's loud international sabre-rattling on tariffs. What a coincidence.

It's almost like people think tariffs are domestic taxes or something. Doesn't anyone read an economics book? Geez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Sen Graham's philosophy for t supporters trying to rationalize their cluelessnes - "... don't give a shit".


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

“Krym nash, Trump nash!” (Crimea is ours, Trump is ours) -- Russian TV news reporter.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Add to the list t-crimes -- "things might get cleaned up with some presidential pardons" --  Rudy ("the mike") Giuliani


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> “He speaks and his people sit up in attention. I want my people to do the same.”
> 
> -- Fascist t on criminal K.


I saw the interview clip.  In my opinion, his “my people” is in reference to his WH staff, not the American people.  

He points with his normal to larger than the average size right index finger to the West Wing right when he said this.

Having now seen this moron* once again mangle every element of English composition and expression, I would wager he actually was joking, not so much from a joke on the media or the public, but upon this idiot’s** remaining staff. 

* quoting lifelong Republican and former Trump Sec of State Rex Tillerson. 

** quoting lifelong Republican 4-star Marine General and current Trump Chief of Staff John Kelly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I saw the interview clip.  In my opinion, his “my people” is in reference to his WH staff, not the American people.
> 
> He points with his normal to larger than the average size right index finger to the West Wing right when he said this.
> 
> ...


Why not include quotes from John McCain and Benedict Arnold?
You're on a roll.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people...


I respect your view that he actually meant his desire for the American people to sit up in attention when in his presence.  It’s entitely consistent with his idiot[ic]* and moron[ic]** view of his present station.  We’ll just have to agree to disagree.  

* Kelly
** Tillerson


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I respect your view that he actually meant his desire for the American people to sit up in attention when in his presence.  It’s entitely consistent with his idiot[ic]* and moron[ic]** view of his present station.  We’ll just have to agree to disagree.
> 
> * Kelly
> ** Tillerson


Are you sitting up?
Im entitled to know.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

The important thing is Trump and his ministerial field marshals have established a network of hastily constructed facilities that result in a concentration of a particular ethic group into camps.  Naturally, there is a process upon entry to register these displaced people into categories for various different assignments when they first arrive off the transports that brought them there.  Then in some cases those in subcategories are sent to showers immediately.  

Those not sent to showers are assigned to large block buildings for further assignments. 

The very existence of these concentrations of a particular ethnic group of people into these camps was not known to the world until well after they were erected and processing of the people therein was well underway.  

Humanitarian agencies have recently sought to bear witness to these camps of concentrated people.  The commandants overseeing the camps do not allow photos or newsreel type cameras.  

You know.  I’m thinking this all reminds me of something from history. I’ll try to remember it, or we may find ourselves condemned to repeat it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Democrats Boo God. Then They Quote The Bible To Attack Trump.
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31913/democrats-boo-god-then-they-quote-bible-attack-michael-j-knowles?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj-997c8dbbAhUMUK0KHQ75BoUQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw03NsKdTF-LODoHB3Pq8LNf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

WATCH: MSNBC Reads The Bible To Attack Trump Administration
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31908/watch-msnbc-reads-bible-attack-trump-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj-997c8dbbAhUMUK0KHQ75BoUQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2Tj03Om2FRBGyZmB4JQ9bA


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Night Night Paulie Noballs, former Donald Trump campaign manager. Don't let the bedbugs bite! I'm sorry we probably don't have 900 count Egyptian cotton sheets in the DC jail. But I'm sure the wine list, while undoubtably pedestrian, will be tolerable. The hole-bottle Listerine, Jan 2018 has apparently a particularly pungent nose with hints of rat feces and bouquet of gonad sweat. Perhaps while you lay in the calm silence of the jailhouse you can wonder what was in those 16 pages of shredded matrial, the Signal message and Blackberry data they pulled off Mikey Hack's blackberry. There are so many unanswered questions in a life well-lived. Perhaps you will find some answers today...


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Fake president anyway.



*Yes ....you are correct !*

*Anyway you slice him, he was a Fake President. For eight whole years the *
*United States suffered thru a Fake Presidency that resulted in the American *
*public revolting against the " Criminal norm " and electing a Billionaire Reality *
*Star who has managed to piss off every single last Swamp creature in DC.*
*The Criminal Empire run out of the old White House came to a screeching *
*halt when he tented the shit hole in Phase one and the Swamp Creatures began *
*to run into the streets with rags over their noses because the smell of the TRUTH*
*was too much for them to handle.....*
*More work needs to be done, because the Swamp Creatures want their " Teet "*
*back from the American Public and they are going to Fight like Hell to get it *
*back....The second Phase could very well be a full blown Civil War....*
*Because the Criminal Republicans and Democrats will have to fight the *
*American Public that elected a President to change the course of the *
*Country that has resulted in Massive positive gains for Everyone !*

*No...The Criminal Politicians can't " Fake " this President .....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Night Night Paulie Noballs, former Donald Trump campaign manager. Don't let the bedbugs bite! I'm sorry we probably don't have 900 count Egyptian cotton sheets in the DC jail. But I'm sure the wine list, while undoubtably pedestrian, will be tolerable. The hole-bottle Listerine, Jan 2018 has apparently a particularly pungent nose with hints of rat feces and bouquet of gonad sweat. Perhaps while you lay in the calm silence of the jailhouse you can wonder what was in those 16 pages of shredded matrial, the Signal message and Blackberry data they pulled off Mikey Hack's blackberry. There are so many unanswered questions in a life well-lived. Perhaps you will find some answers today...


*Yes Paul Manafort took one for the team, but just wait til the " Mule " gets kicked *
*in the head with a vicious blow this time....what he did today was the most*
*Criminal act to date....Bob " Mutant Horse Head " Mueller will regret this one..*
*The public knows full well what he did out of spite today, you don't put a man*
*in jail for White Collar Crimes such as these phony shit box crimes and a made *
*up " Witness Tampering " charge .....Mueller and his band of 13 dwarfs will *
*face charges for all of their actions ....especially this one. Just Watch !*
*The Judge who put Paul Manafort in Jail is not only an Obama appointee,*
*Mueller Judge shopped to get her as the Judge.....and she's shown her bias from the*
*first time she opened her filthy New York gutter slime mouth.....*
*He and Andrew Weissman have a Long history of making up charges and then *
*witnessing the whole enchilada being overturned. This time the whole American*
*public witnessed his Crooked Disgusting tactics....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Sound about right.

Joe Scarborough compared the Trump Administration to Nazis. The White House responds:
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/15/joe-scarborough-compared-trump-administration-to-nazis-the-white-house-responds/amp&ved=0ahUKEwieyum3ldfbAhVomK0KHYfFAa0QqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1ASZo-5g9CrKgsPL6tv2th&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sound about right.
> 
> Joe Scarborough compared the Trump Administration to Nazis. The White House responds:
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/15/joe-scarborough-compared-trump-administration-to-nazis-the-white-house-responds/amp&ved=0ahUKEwieyum3ldfbAhVomK0KHYfFAa0QqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1ASZo-5g9CrKgsPL6tv2th&ampcf=1



*I'm tellin ya.....the ass whoopins are coming....and the list is quite looooong.*

*You Lemming Liberals better be prepared for a Full on Fight because you*
*have been poking the lion for far too long.....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

I just can't shake the horrible image of that kid in the cage crying and shaking, the fear in his eyes, certain he'll never see his friends and family again...

And then I'm like: It's ok Paulie. At least you'll get 3 square and the Russian mob is less likely to whack you in there. Then I LMFAO and chant Lock Her Up until I'm giggling so hard I can't breath. 

Ladies and gentlement, Paulie Noballs is currently behind bars in a VA jail. Hate to say "I told you so..." but guess what? I did! Paulie... You're a scumbag and You Are In Jail! ahahahahahahahahaaaaaa.

Hey, that Spain/Portugal game was something.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Soon to be added: Paulie Noballs and Mikey Crackhack! "My name is Paulie Noballs and I am going to jail... I am going to jail... I have gone to jailllllll! My name is Paulie Noballs, and I am going to jail. And Killary is drinking chardonny!"


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Little Paulie Noballs is in the VIP unit of the Warsaw VA jail! But don't worry about him, he gets to have visitors for an hour next Friday. Should we all go and say "hi?"

We should at least write him a postcard. I'm sure it gets lonely. But maybe he will meet nice people and make interesting new friends! I'm sure the VIP cell is like the suite I had at the Soffitel last week. It was very nice. I'm sure Warsaw is very nice too. I'm sure the gaurds in the jail are very nice. I bet the other guests are too. Maybe there is golf. Or bingo. Or majong!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe Killary and Obummer will go visit Paulie next Friday. Maybe they will say "don't worry, Paulie Noballs, I'm sure we are going to be arrest VERY soon. And then they will try not to laugh too hard." I'm going to write to Killary and Obummer and suggest they visit Paulie Noballs. He might be sad and lonely and will be happy to have guests.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Soon to be added: Paulie Noballs and Mikey Crackhack! "My name is Paulie Noballs and I am going to jail... I am going to jail... I have gone to jailllllll! My name is Paulie Noballs, and I am going to jail. And Killary is drinking chardonny!"
> 
> View attachment 2794


Did you hear what Mueller pulled off in Boston?
He's good at getting people in handcuffs.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 15, 2018)

Lookie. Paulie Noballs is still a VIP. He'll be very happy with his jacuzzi. Maybe his mistress who he was plowing in his and his wife's bed in the Hamptons will come visit him next Friday. Maybe she'll bring Killary and Barack Islama and Stormy Daniels. They can have a party!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Lookie. Paulie Noballs is still a VIP. He'll be very happy with his jacuzzi. Maybe his mistress who he was plowing in his and his wife's bed in the Hamptons will come visit him next Friday. Maybe she'll bring Killary and Barack Islama and Stormy Daniels. They can have a party!
> 
> View attachment 2795


Poor sap got in between Mueller and Trump.
Deep state collateral damage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

'Morning Joe' Outrages Followers With IG Report Tweet
17 hours ago

Joe Scarborough

✔@JoeNBC
https://twitter.com/JoeNBC/status/1007367526546919424

Vladimir Putin did nothing to elect Donald Trump. James Comey did. 

Today’s IG Report proves Comey’s team sat on the Weiner letter until such time it caused maximum damage. 

No one did more to destroy Hillary Clinton’s campaign than James Comey.

2:01 PM - Jun 14, 2018
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31904/morning-joe-outrages-followers-ig-report-tweet-james-barrett?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjjm4u6itjbAhVLZKwKHZxvBtMQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw0NTjLmFlP-Zyf3uX2OBjQO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

‘Quiet’ — Trump Dominates Reporter Who Interrupts Him
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/15/trump-reporter-quiet/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_Y6djNjbAhVJWq0KHRqVAgQQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw3MVUukSItXRyGobMCErAAT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Dershowitz Explodes On MSNBC: Locking Up Manafort Before A Trial Is ‘So Obnoxious To Our Constitution’
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/15/dershowitz-constitution/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_Y6djNjbAhVJWq0KHRqVAgQQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3XZNaPOlbdAhL88SwnlvBX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

MANAFORT JAILED: Bail Revoked For Alleged Witness Tampering
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/15/paul-manafort-jailed/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_Y6djNjbAhVJWq0KHRqVAgQQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw2joWsvmZCOQzGbiruJv3OT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

FBI Agent After Interviewing Clinton's IT Staffer: 'He Lied His Ass Off'
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/15/fbi-agent-after-interviewing-clintons-it-staffer-he-lied-his-ass-off/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjEsK6hjdjbAhVJnq0KHWQ4AbkQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3LIlMWpzqXoPH_jNDT0_FF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Melania Trump Is Set To Meet The Queen Next Month
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/15/melania-trump-queen/&ved=0ahUKEwj2mKnqsNjbAhWLilQKHe35DQgQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw1niyj0YB5vfEWqwMoL_j5e


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

TheBlaze

Report: US planning ‘imminent’ withdrawal from the UN Human Rights Council. Here’s why.
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/16/report-us-planning-imminent-withdrawal-from-the-un-human-rights-council-heres-why/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjWssyF3tjbAhVKKqwKHReABKUQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw00cOSyptHX8XHglMoJnDNZ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

Democrats can fix their forced family breakup at the Border by working with Republicans on new legislation, for a change! This is why we need more Republicans elected in November. Democrats are good at only three things, High Taxes, High Crime and Obstruction. Sad!

6:03 AM - Jun 16, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Mattis Pulls No Punches on China During Graduation Speech
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/16/mattis-pulls-no-punches-china-graduation-speech/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiv4dH939jbAhUEXqwKHRY0CEkQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0dNt5TJImDQYifcp-s-txH&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

*'Homophobic' Tweet About Trump*



_





Alberto E. Rodriguez/Getty Images for Disney
JEROME HUDSON 16 Jun 2018 

*Actor Samuel L. Jackson took to Twitter on Friday and posted a tweet dedicated to President Donald Trump’s birthday, but several social media users accused the Avengers star of sending an anti-gay slur.*

“Must have been a party at The White House, Mitch, Paul, Rudy & others were spotted wearing knee pads & carrying these lined up outside. Happy Birthday,” Jackson captioned his tweet, which included an image of “After Dick Mints” with the tagline “going down?”


The mints and the mention of knee pads left many to assume Jackson was suggesting that President Trump was receiving birthday oral sex from the aforementioned Republican lawmakers.

“Did you and Joy Reid get hacked by the same person?” one Twitter user asked Jackson, a reference to embattle MSNBC host Joy Reid whose come under heavy fire for having several homophobic posts published on her blog and later claimed that her site was hacked.

“Gay shaming?” actor Adam Baldwin asked Jackson.

“Homophobic as fuck [sic] Sam,” another user said.

One Twitter user tweeted at Capital One, asking if the major credit card company endorses this language from one of its national spokesmen.

The backlash was intense and was punctuated by one user saying, “Homophobic Comments like this are causing shrinkage of the Democrat Party base.”
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'Homophobic' Tweet About Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Live by the PC dicksword, ..swallow the PC dicksword.
I love when leftists get bent over by their own politically correct tolerance intolerance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Live by the PC dicksword, ..swallow the PC dicksword.
> I love when leftists get bent over by their own politically correct tolerance intolerance.


Yeah, but he will get a pass.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 16, 2018)

How'd y'all sleep?



In other news, Killary and Obummer are TWICE AS LIKELY TO BE ARRESTED TODAY AS THEY WERE YESTERDAY!! That's 2x!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 16, 2018)

It's 8:30 pm in rural Virginia. Do you know where Trump's campaign manager is? (I do!)

Killary is NeXT!!!!! Just you wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 16, 2018)

Night night, Paulie Noballs. Hope you have a lovely father's day tomorrow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's 8:30 pm in rural Virginia. Do you know where Trump's campaign manager is? (I do!)
> 
> Killary is NeXT!!!!! Just you wait!!!!!!!!


He's with the sisters.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 16, 2018)

Good night Paulie Noballs. Sleep tight! Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Why Do They Hate Us?
JEFFREY FOLKS
It's not just that progressives hate Donald Trump. They hate his supporters, too.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/why_do_they_hate_us.html


----------



## Friesland (Jun 17, 2018)

How to keep from having to pretend to have a headache next time Kellyanne come home all randy (aka the REAL Greenboro Massacre...)


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's Day


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

The law in question --

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1158


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Happy Father's Day


Pardon my Spanish.
Para no jumpe de el fenso.
Keepa to nalga en la pinche casa.
Estaya outa me fucking country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Lying mother fuckers
 

Some say child detention centers are ‘concentration camps.’ But the truth paints much different picture.
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/17/some-say-child-detention-centers-are-concentration-camps-but-the-truth-paints-different-picture/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjxkOXkntvbAhUIKKwKHZqTAY4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw15mHSmlSululiQInO33xzn&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Lying mother fuckers.
 

Democrat drops bombshell: Child migrant crisis ‘was kept very quiet under Obama administration’
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/17/democrat-drops-bombshell-child-migrant-crisis-was-kept-very-quiet-under-obama-administration/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjxkOXkntvbAhUIKKwKHZqTAY4QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw0Lnx0OlZq4AChSdHFCA3f2


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

President Donald Trump’s Father’s Day Proclamation
48 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/17/donald-trumps-fathers-day-proclamation/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiQw9bjodvbAhUBP6wKHWExCecQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0oVNBkk4KIqeTJ7kLBYDfT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> The law in question --
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1158


No question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

'Fools Build Walls,' Says China — Home Of The Longest Wall In The World!
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31939/fools-build-walls-says-china-which-built-longest-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj69s-hsNvbAhXJrFQKHTonAxsQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1mzbv6bLxX9APdGM9SmhuY


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Happy Father's Day


What first ladies think --
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/laura-bush-separating-children-from-their-parents-at-the-border-breaks-my-heart/2018/06/17/f2df517a-7287-11e8-9780-b1dd6a09b549_story.html?utm_term=.867a01c08d98

https://twitter.com/KateBennett_DC/status/1008400909162942465?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/comedian-kathy-griffin-brutally-slaps-aside-complicit-melania-trump-fretting-immigrant-kids-twitter/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2018)

What do I think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> What first ladies think --
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/laura-bush-separating-children-from-their-parents-at-the-border-breaks-my-heart/2018/06/17/f2df517a-7287-11e8-9780-b1dd6a09b549_story.html?utm_term=.867a01c08d98
> 
> https://twitter.com/KateBennett_DC/status/1008400909162942465?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/comedian-kathy-griffin-brutally-slaps-aside-complicit-melania-trump-fretting-immigrant-kids-twitter/


First ladies opinions don't count.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 17, 2018)

Good night Paulie Noshoelaces.

Good night Kim Jong Un, who has no more nukes.

Good night Donald Trump, who never had a soul to lose.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Good night Paulie Noshoelaces.
> 
> Good night Kim Jong Un, who has no more nukes.
> 
> Good night Donald Trump, who never had a soul to lose.


If he still had a soul at the time, he lost it when he faked bone spurs to avoid the draft.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2018)

espola said:


> If he still had a soul at the time, he lost it when he faked bone spurs to avoid the draft.


Are you as judgmental regarding Bill Clinton's efforts to avoid the draft?


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you as judgmental regarding Bill Clinton's efforts to avoid the draft?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

CNBC’s Jane Wells Asks During Live Segment: ‘How Do You Not Re-elect This Guy?’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/17/cnbcs-jane-wells-re-elect-this-guy/&ved=0ahUKEwjNweSakd3bAhVGVK0KHWSKDNQQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw0nk6Av2l5D5bqGAaF0tqlV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

NY Post
*Bannon: I don’t believe Trump has ever lied*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Joy Reid Attacked Clinton Admin For Not Wanting To Deport Immigrant Children *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Coulter Warns Trump on Border: ‘Don’t Fall for the Actor Children’…*
1,167
*…Illegal Crossers Posing as Family Units Up 315% in Year*
299


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

TRUMP RIPS BORDER CRITICS, ATTACKS MERKEL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

BORDER BATTLE: USA TAKING IN 250 KIDS PER DAY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

You people are in trouble.




* 
*
*Poll: Kim Jong-Un More Popular Than Pelosi!*


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left out "among Republicans".  No surprises there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You left out "among Republicans".  No surprises there.


You wouldn't even know what a republican was anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Trump warns USA could follow path of Germany on immigration...** 
*
_*'Will Not Become Migrant Camp On My Watch'...*_


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump warns USA could follow path of Germany on immigration...**
> *
> _*'Will Not Become Migrant Camp On My Watch'...*_


Are you still checking under your bed before you go to sleep?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you still checking under your bed before you go to sleep?


Yes, always looking for you, clown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*COMEY UNDER INVESTIGATION...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Does anyone know if they locked up Trump yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Rush: Border Separation Outrage Trying to ‘Change the Subject’ from IG Report, Economy*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Rescued Migrant Was Not Mother of Children She Brought Across Border*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Celebs Melt Down over Border Enforcement: ‘Nazis,’ ‘F**king Kidnappers,’ ‘Torturing of Children’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Michelle O Pats Laura Bush on the Head for ‘Internment Camp’ Op-Ed*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Schumer: Ryan’s Amnesty Bill is ‘Doomed to Fail’ For Cutting Legal Immigration


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Happy Father's Day


Does Paul manafort have kids?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 18, 2018)

Good night Paulie Nobail! Sleep tight!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2018)

Harvard Law School professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz said it was “obnoxious to our Constitution” to put former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort behind bars prior to a trial.

“He has never been convicted of anything. He is as innocent as you and I,” Dershowitz said in an interview on MSNBC on Friday. “And the idea of locking somebody up before a trial is so obnoxious to our Constitution that every civil libertarian should be up in arms. What they can do if they think that he’s tampering with witnesses is: They can subject him to home arrest, take away his computer … they can have all kinds of restrictions, but the idea of putting somebody in jail before they’ve been convicted is an enactment of civil liberties.”


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Good night Paulie Nobail! Sleep tight!


*You're the kind of guy who kicks cats when no ones looking.....*
*That type of behavior is hand n glove with your posting patterns.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Can someone please tell me what's happening in this picture?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does Paul manafort have kids?


*Department of Homeland Security (DHS) Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen corrected the establishment media’s false narrative that all children inundating the United States-Mexico border are arriving with their parents.*
During a White House news conference on Monday evening, Nielsen debunked the media’s false claims that conflate all child border crossers as being taken from their border crossing parents.

Nielsen said that the “vast, vast majority” of the 12,000 child border crossers in federal custody were actually sent to the southern border alone with human smugglers.

*REPORTER*: …*How is this not specifically child abuse* for these innocent children who are indeed being separated from their parents? [Emphasis added]

*NIELSEN*: So I want to be clear on a couple of other things. *The vast majority, vast vast majority of children who are in the care of HHS right now — 10,000 of the 12,000 — were sent here alone by their parents*. That’s when they were separated. So somehow we’ve conflated everything. But there’s two separate issues. *10,000 of those currently in custody were sent by their parents with strangers undertake a completely dangerous and deadly travel alone*. We now care for them. We have high standards. We give them meals, we give them education, we give them medical care. There’s videos, there’s TVs, I visited the detention centers myself. That would be my answer to that question. [Emphasis added]


----------



## Friesland (Jun 18, 2018)

I wonder if Paulie Nobail is making any friends down there in Warsaw? Seems like a nice, quiet place. Probably lots of people who share his interests.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 18, 2018)

When Bill O'Reilly thinks a GOP President is a Nazi, maybe it's pretty much proof: you're a Nazi.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

The soon-to-be Space Force t --


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

Good morning Paulie Nobail.

Today's market lesson. When China announces retaliatory trade tariffs and the market falls for a day or two immediately after, it is because there is no QE107 in the cards or the spending bill from 6 months ago - signed the Faux-waiian Fool


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Good morning Paulie Nobail.
> 
> Today's market lesson. When China announces retaliatory trade tariffs and the market falls for a day or two immediately after, it is because there is no QE107 in the cards or the spending bill from 6 months ago - signed the Faux-waiian Fool


Repeat after me, Donald Trump is my President because he is smarter than all the liberals in the world. 
Can you believe Mr Trump is the most powerful man in the world?
You can't do anything about it, man up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

_In A Nutshell,_

*Breitbart: Late-Night Hosts Triggered By Trump’s Border Enforcement: ‘Resign in Disgrace’*
*13 Facts the Media ‘Pros’ Don’t Want You to Know About ‘Family Border Separation’*


*Reality Check: Lawless ‘Catch & Release’ Only Way to Keep Illegal Crossers with Children*

Because of “catch and release,” this dumb and destructive loophole, the number of illegal aliens using children to enter the U.S. increased by 315 percent between October 2017 and February 2018. Anything other than zero tolerance only serves as an incentive for human traffickers and other criminals to use these children as their free pass into America.

1,744
*DHS Sec. Nielsen Defends the Law as Media Mob Urges End to Enforcement…*
293
*…Bush, Obama ‘All Separated Families’ at Border*
228
*55,113 ‘Family Units’ Arrive at Border This Year… May 2018 435% Higher than May 2017*
252
*ICE Demands Apology from ‘New Yorker’ Fact Checker Who Smeared Agent as Nazi*
161
*Sarah Sanders to Laura Bush: Trump Trying to Fix Law that Your Husband Signed*
1,373
*Dem Senator Klobuchar: Trump ‘Holding Children Hostage’*
188


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _In A Nutshell,_
> 
> *Breitbart: Late-Night Hosts Triggered By Trump’s Border Enforcement: ‘Resign in Disgrace’*
> *13 Facts the Media ‘Pros’ Don’t Want You to Know About ‘Family Border Separation’*
> ...


Are you going to be the last defender of Breitbart?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Harvard Law School professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz said it was “obnoxious to our Constitution” to put former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort behind bars prior to a trial.
> 
> “He has never been convicted of anything. He is as innocent as you and I,” Dershowitz said in an interview on MSNBC on Friday. “And the idea of locking somebody up before a trial is so obnoxious to our Constitution that every civil libertarian should be up in arms. What they can do if they think that he’s tampering with witnesses is: They can subject him to home arrest, take away his computer … they can have all kinds of restrictions, but the idea of putting somebody in jail before they’ve been convicted is an enactment of civil liberties.”


Non of this matters right now, but it may shortly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you going to be the last defender of Breitbart?


Probably. Are you the last real conservative?


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably. Are you the last real conservative?


Real yes, but hopefully not the last.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Real yes, but hopefully not the last.


Don't worry E, there are plenty of conservative Americans. Many more than there are these amoral gutter snipes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

The difference between a billionaire and a BILLIONAIRE is growing wider now that Amazon founder and CEO Jeff Bezos is said to be worth $141.9 billion, up $5 billion from the last check, CNBC reported. 
Bezos is now worth about $49 billion more than Microsoft founder Bill Gates and $60 billion more than Warren Buffett, CNBC reported.

2018 has been Bezos’ year after he was officially named the richest person in the world and Amazon was named the second most valuable company.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

The Richmond School Board voted 6-1 Monday to rename J.E.B. Stuart Elementary School to Barack Obama Elementary School.

This isn’t the first school named for the country’s first African-American president. A new elementary school in New Haven, Connecticut will be named after Obama. Another school in Upper Marlboro, Maryland, is also named for the 44th president, the Times-Dispatch reported.

A school in Mississippi changed its name from Jefferson Davis, the president of the Confederacy, to Obama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

“While in uniform, Spenser Rapone advocated for communism and political violence, and expressed support and sympathy for enemies of the United States. I’m glad to see that they have given him an ‘other-than-honorable’ discharge.”

- Florida Sen. Marco Rubio


Trump does all these, minus the communism bit, and worse each and everyday, can we now give him a, "other than honorable discharge"?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/19/west-point-grad-who-posed-with-communism-will-win-in-cap-discharged.html


----------



## Booter (Jun 19, 2018)

How do you make America great again?

• By insulting and alienating long-term allies that supported the U.S. in Desert Storm and Afghanistan.

• By starting a trade war which causes price injuries to U.S. citizens. We will pay more for imported goods, oil, steel and aluminum, and lose revenue on exports including grain, dairy products, pork and whiskey.

• By increasing our national debt with $1.5 trillion in permanent tax cuts for corporations, huge tax cuts for the wealthy and temporary tax cuts for working people.

• By extracting children from their parents who are trying to escape violence in their countries instead of using our troops to help stop the violence in those countries.

• By treating women as chattel to be groped, ridiculed and used as desired.

• By encouraging racism and promoting hatred.

• By withdrawing from previous treaties and accords (i.e. the Paris agreement, NAFTA and Iran deal), showing no concern for the damage it does to the trustworthiness of the U.S.

https://lasvegassun.com/news/2018/jun/19/make-us-great-resist-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> How do you make America great again?
> 
> • By insulting and alienating long-term allies that supported the U.S. in Desert Storm and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


This is how you do it,







TRUMP VOWS TO STOP ILLEGALS
 ontell Jordan - This Is How We Do It - YouTube
▶ 4:00





Similar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*Planned Parenthood darling Gillibrand: I’m wearing the “armor of God” against the Trump administration*
Ed Morrissey Jun 19, 2018 10:01 AM





Moloch calling


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*GALLUP: Trump's Approval Matches His Highest Ever*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

BUCHANAN: Invasion of West...
EU leaders consider camps outside bloc...
_1,000 Injured, Killed in Terror Attacks By Refugees..._
Nets Flood Broadcasts With Separated Kids Coverage...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*Trump Calls Out Democrats: They Want More Illegal Immigrants as ‘Potential Voters’

‘They can’t win on their terrible policies’*

President Donald Trump again criticized Democrats Tuesday of allowing the crisis at the Southern border, accusing them of wanting to increase levels of illegal immigration for political reasons.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/06/19/horowitz-300-bribes-fbi-agents-journalists-two-fbi-agents-hated-trump-still-work-mueller/*
*Horowitz: Over 300 Bribes to FBI Agents By Journalists; Two FBI Agents Who Hated Trump Still Work For Mueller; And More*
Posted at 2:11 pm on June 19, 2018 by streiff








FBI Director Christopher Wray, with Justice Department Inspector General Michael Horowitz, left, testifies as the Senate Judiciary Committee examines the internal report of the FBI’s Clinton email probe and the role of former FBI Director James Comey’s actions during the 2016 presidential campaign, on Capitol Hill in Washington, Monday, June 18, 2018. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)

Yesterday, the Department of Justice IG Michael Horowitz testified before Chuck Grassley’s Senate Judiciary Committee. A few interesting points came out of that. First, we know that James Comey is the subject of an investigation into his leaking of classified information. We know that there is a grand jury sitting for some reason because the materials in the IG report were reviewed for grand jury testimony.



We know that the IG, despite his finding of no bias:



 
Trending
*The Nomination of Corey Stewart for U.S. Senate Already Chasing Away Big Money in Virginia*
Jim Jamitis


Today, he’s in front of Trey Gowdy’s Governement Accountability Committee and some really good stuff is coming out.

The IG is examining Strzok’s role in moving the Russia probe forward. Prediction: nothing comes of this because the damage it would do to the FBI and to Justice was would be astronomical if it were shown that the investigation was launched from political motives. And the issue of the Deep State would begin to look a lot more Third world than we’d like to think.





Two of the three FBI agents whose anti-Trump texts are quoted in the IG investigation are still working on the Mueller investigation.





Over fifty FBI agents accepted (collectively, I think, not individually) over 300 illegal gifts or gratuities from reporters/producers:



And here is Trey Gowdy being that Trey Gowdy we love to watch in action:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

But broadly speaking, the electoral map is reverting to how it looked before Trump appeared on the scene — perhaps a response to the fact that he’s governed as a much more orthodox, down-the-line right-winger than he portrayed himself as a candidate.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/6/19/17474984/trump-state-polling


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But broadly speaking, the electoral map is reverting to how it looked before Trump appeared on the scene — perhaps a response to the fact that he’s governed as a much more orthodox, down-the-line right-winger than he portrayed himself as a candidate.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/6/19/17474984/trump-state-polling


Are you predicting?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Trump Defends Tariffs: ‘We Can No Longer Be the Stupid Country’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*Steve King: Trump Should Veto ‘Lame-Duck’ Paul Ryan Amnesty Bill

‘Nearly 60,000 illegal aliens with arrest records’ have been allowed to stay in U.S. through DACA*

Rep. Steve King (R-IA) charged in a statement on Tuesday that President Donald Trump should veto “lame-duck” Paul Ryan’s amnesty bill, which would grant amnesty to criminal illegal aliens


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I wonder if Paulie Nobail is making any friends down there in Warsaw? Seems like a nice, quiet place. Probably lots of people who share his interests.


*Still solidifying your status as the sick individual you love to present yourself as....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

Goodnight Moon. Goodnight Cow. Goodnight market rally. Goodnight Paulie Nobail...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Moon. Goodnight Cow. Goodnight market rally. Goodnight Paulie Nobail...


Good night Hillary, Comey, Lynch and Obama.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> How do you make America great again?
> 
> • By insulting and alienating long-term allies that supported the U.S. in Desert Storm and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> How do you make America great again?
> 
> • By insulting and alienating long-term allies that supported the U.S. in Desert Storm and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...






*You do still remember the definition of a Lie don't you........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Showing your lack of understanding the situation I see . . . selective focus doesn't eliminate reality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Showing your lack of understanding the situation I see . . . selective focus doesn't eliminate reality.


You're so smart.
You are espola's son.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're so smart.
> You are espola's son.


Told you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Told you.


You're the smart one.
Im the good looking one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone's gonna be pissed,
DNA TESTS FOR BORDER KIDS, PARENTS?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> How do you make America great again?
> 
> • By insulting and alienating long-term allies that supported the U.S. in Desert Storm and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Trump is doing the shit that nobody else wanted to do over the last five administrations.
He's got his fire suit on, and he's "going in".

I love it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone's gonna be pissed,
> DNA TESTS FOR BORDER KIDS, PARENTS?


Great idea!
Why didnt anyone think of this sooner?
It will protect the kids from traffickers and weed out some of the bullshit.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Showing your lack of understanding the situation I see . . . selective focus doesn't eliminate reality.



*You going to look for those missing girls the Democrats " Lost " ?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great idea!
> Why didnt anyone think of this sooner?
> It will protect the kids from traffickers and weed out some of the bullshit.


*Ah yes......I love it when the TRUTH is exposed...!*

*Great posts both of YOU ! ( Joe & Rick )*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

*OMG, Killary is SPENDING! THE! NIGHT! IN! A! VIRGINIA! JAIL! IN! WARSAW! OMG! OMG! THEY! LOCKED! HER! UP!!!! OBUMMER! WILL! BE! NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh wait. That's actually Paulie Nobail. Sorry. As you were.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> *OMG, Killary is SPENDING! THE! NIGHT! IN! A! VIRGINIA! JAIL! IN! WARSAW! OMG! OMG! THEY! LOCKED! HER! UP!!!! OBUMMER! WILL! BE! NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Oh wait. That's actually Paulie Nobail. Sorry. As you were.


*That hurt when you slammed your thumb in the car door didn't it....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

*FUNNY! NOT FUNNY!!!!!*

**


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> *FUNNY! NOT FUNNY!!!!!*
> 
> *View attachment 2816*



*That's quite sick Shit Slinger.....and a Blatant LIE !*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm sad. Paulie Nobail has to be in solitary confinement because they are afraid some other inmate will hurt him. Poor Paulie. Don't be like Paulie. Don't sell you country for rubles and don't screw some other lady in your wife's bed. 

Have a nice night, lonely Paulie Nobail!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

*FUNNY!! STILL NOT FUNNY!*

**


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

*SAD! YES SAD!!!!* (and fat AF - wow!)

**


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> *SAD! YES SAD!!!!* (and fat AF - wow!)
> 
> *View attachment 2818*


*Poor Slinger.....do you see yourself in that image....*

*Take both palms and firmly plant them on the edge of the table and push...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*This will work for you too ..Slinger.*

https://www.menshealth.com/trending-news/a19094598/president-donald-trump-diet-soup-salad-no-burgers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the smart one.
> Im the good looking one.


I know, I've seen it with my own two eyes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is doing the shit that nobody else wanted to do over the last five administrations.
> He's got his fire suit on, and he's "going in".
> 
> I love it.


Others wanted to but didn't have the Moxy.
He's putting his glove on and lubing up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great idea!
> Why didnt anyone think of this sooner?
> It will protect the kids from traffickers and weed out some of the bullshit.


Because Trump is a smart guy who hires smart people who do what's best for us.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

Now I lay me down to sleep
In solitary I shiver and weep
If I should die before I wake
To the grave Trump's crimes I take


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

One of Trump's campaign manager is in solitary confinement in Warsaw, VA.
The other is Corey Lewandowski.

And it's unclear which situation is worse.

MakeAmericaGriftAgain...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

It looks like Manafort might be dating again...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

In other news, Trump pays flag 130,000. Flag signs an NDA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

This might just matter.

The FBI, The DOJ And Hillary Clinton’s HUGE Weiner Problem
9 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/19/fbi-doj-and-hillary-clinton-weiner-problem/&ved=0ahUKEwiArNLPsOHbAhUK7IMKHXtoBlgQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0zQm1XHphaj5RCb91_HxFI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2819


What a difference.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

Apparently the Flag was disappointed it was Trump and not O'Rielly that molested it as apparently O'Reilly is a much better tipper.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2018)

It's weird Trump tried to slip a dollar bill in the flag's stripe before hugging it. He was later heard to remark: "I couldn't get the flag to blow me so I screwed the 50 states."


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is doing the shit that nobody else wanted to do over the last five administrations.
> He's got his fire suit on, and he's "going in".
> 
> I love it.


People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


Just like they did before the election. Please, let the predictions, continue


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


You're stuttering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Sounds about right,
*Award-winning actor: Barron Trump should be taken away, put in cage with pedophiles*
36 mins





In a Twitter rant, actor and filmmaker Peter Fonda calls for the Trumps' son, Barron, to be taken away and put into a cage with pedophiles. (Getty Images/TheBlaze composite)
  
https://www.theblaze.com/author/sarahtaylor/
Peter Fonda, Academy Award-nominated actor and filmmaker, went on a profane rant against the Trumps on Wednesday, suggesting that the president and first lady’s son, Barron, should be removed from the family and placed in a cage with pedophiles.

The 78-year-old “Easy Rider” actor made the remark while pointing to the child migrant crisis at the U.S.-Mexico border.

Special: Exclusive: Our trusted expert reveals shock number 1 investment of 2018
*What did he say?*
In an all-caps rant, Fonda wrote, “We should rip Barron Trump from his mother’s arms and put him in a cage with pedophiles and see if mother will stand up against the giant a**hole she is married to. 90 million people in the streets on the same weekend in the country. F***.”

Fonda’s tweet has received more than 3,000 comments, several hundred retweets, and over 1,000 likes.



Perhaps unsurprisingly, Fonda’s tweet was met with much opposition, even from those who appear to generally like what the man has to say on social media.

One commenter wrote, “I share your rage, Peter, but you’re better than this. Of course you’re not seriously suggesting this, but I think it’s best to leave Barron out of these discussions. None of the problems we’re facing are his fault. You’re a good dude, this isn’t the path you want to take.”

Other Twitter users tagged the Secret Service’s official Twitter account in their replies to Fonda’s tweet, in an apparent attempt to report him, and even more called him out for not decrying the migrant crisis when former President Barack Obama was in office.

*Anything else?*
The actor and filmmaker also called for people to surround the schools of Immigration Customs and Enforcement agents’ kids in an effort to frighten them.

In response to another Twitter user calling for people to target ICE agents’ bosses, Fonda wrote, “Sounds great. We don’t have to take the agents [sic] kids, we only need to surround their schools and scare the s**t out of them and worry the f*** out of the agents frm CBE ICE & REGULAR BORDER PATROL AGENTS.”

“We need to scare the f*** out of them! Need to make their children worry now,” he added.

Previously, he wrote, “We should hack this system, get the addresses of the ICE agents CBP agents and surround their homes in protest.”

“We should find out what schools their children go to and surround the schools in protest,” he added. “These agents are doing this cuz they want to do it. They like doing this. F


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're stuttering.


Is stuttering akin to drooling?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is stuttering akin to drooling?


Stuttering is a repetitive speech impediment.
I do see some improvement.
He's gone from one and two words, to a full sentence.
B-b-b-bbbb-baby steps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Report: German Automakers Surrender on Trade, Offer to Scrap 10% Tariff


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just like they did before the election. Please, let the predictions, continue


Womp, womp.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

*Congressional Intern Screams ‘F*** You!’ At President Trump At Capitol *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

*Just like little burritos.*

OBAMA KEPT THEM IN CAGES
_WRAPPED THEM IN FOIL_


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Congressional Intern Screams ‘F*** You!’ At President Trump At Capitol *
> By Joseph Curl


Given the opportunity, I wouldn't be as polite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Given the opportunity, I wouldn't be as polite.


Yeah, sure thing pal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

*Donald Trump The Merciful,

Trump Previews Executive Action to Keep Illegal Immigrant Families Together

“We have compassion, we want to keep families together. It’s very important,” Trump said. “I’ll be signing something in a little while that’s going to do that and the people in this room want to do that and they’re working on various pieces of legislation to get it done.”
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Just like little burritos.*
> 
> OBAMA KEPT THEM IN CAGES
> _WRAPPED THEM IN FOIL_


This proves what all the fake tears are really about.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This proves what all the fake tears are really about.


*Rachel Madcow needs a Chile Relleno with Red Sauce from " Cilantro Lime "*
*THEN she can shed some real Crocodile tears.....She's as FAKE as Chuckie Schumers*
*Hair line.....matter of fact the whole staff at MSNBC is into FAKE tears today...*

*How about they call out Peter Fonda's absolutely Grotesque comments directed at  *
*Donald and Melania's son.....The Left has no footing anymore...NONE.*

*I fear they are at their last straw ( DEEP State Violence ) and that is scary.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jun 20, 2018)

Goodnight light and the red balloon. 
Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
Sleep tight!


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight light and the red balloon.
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
> Sleep tight!



*Wash your Slingin hands....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 20, 2018)

"You ever notice they always call the other side 'the elite.' The elite! Why are they elite? I have a much better apartment than they do. I’m smarter than they are. I’m richer than they are. I became president and they didn’t."

Goodnight, Paulie Nobail... Hope ecomonic anxiety doesn't get the best of you...


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "You ever notice they always call the other side 'the elite.' The elite! Why are they elite? I have a much better apartment than they do. I’m smarter than they are. I’m richer than they are. I became president and they didn’t."
> 
> Goodnight, Paulie Nobail... Hope ecomonic anxiety doesn't get the best of you...


That mr. t is a true miracle worker.  Things that were impossible yesterday he can accomplish today with only a stroke of the pen.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "You ever notice they always call the other side 'the elite.' The elite! Why are they elite? I have a much better apartment than they do. I’m smarter than they are. I’m richer than they are. I became president and they didn’t."
> 
> Goodnight, Paulie Nobail... Hope ecomonic anxiety doesn't get the best of you...


*Your Misery is on Full display for all to witness.....Shit Slinger.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That mr. t is a true miracle worker.  Things that were impossible yesterday he can accomplish today with only a stroke of the pen.


Nothing is accomplished when an executive order kicks the can down the road.
Look at the last administration.
We dont have kings in this country, ignoramus.


(I know) "People will be laughing at me for the rest of my life"..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Obama’s Cyber Chief: Susan Rice Gave ‘Stand Down’ Order In Response To Russian Meddling
8 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/20/susan-rice-stand-down-russian-meddling/&ved=0ahUKEwig-aPp1-PbAhXK0J8KHUYqDQ4QqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2mlOZ0ncxFGg_I6K3Jn-Dx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

'Was That A Man Or A Woman?' -- A Protester Interrupts Trump's Rally, He Makes Him INSTANTLY Regret It

POLITICS | JUSTIN CARUSO
'He needs a haircut more than I do'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/06/20/trump-protester-was-that-man-or-woman-haircut/


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

I think I understand what t meant by "re-opening NASA".  A while back he proposed cutting NASA's budget, and someone on his staff told him his orders had been taken care of.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nothing is accomplished when an executive order kicks the can down the road.
> Look at the last administration.
> We dont have kings in this country, ignoramus.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about a king?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 20, 2018)

Good night cow-jumping-over-the-m00n.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
Goodnight Mikey Hacks and his new lawyer.
Lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololoololololololololololololololololo...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 20, 2018)

I got red shoes.
I got money moves.
And I'm smuggle these girls in from Canada.
Save my ass a few 2 loonies!
Cardi B for President!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That mr. t is a true miracle worker.  Things that were impossible yesterday he can accomplish today with only a stroke of the pen.


Is it really an accomplishment to right your own wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

*It Was Never About the Kids: Woke Late-Night Hosts Condemn Border Detention — for Anyone!*

Late-night talk show hosts shredded President Donald Trump’s executive order temporarily halting the practice of separating illegal immigrant families apprehended at the border, mere hours after the document was signed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

*Gutierrez: ‘We Did Challenge Obama’ on Family Detention, But ‘He Had a Soul’*
106
*Pope: America’s Border Problem Goes Back to ‘Obama Years’*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *It Was Never About the Kids: Woke Late-Night Hosts Condemn Border Detention — for Anyone!*
> 
> Late-night talk show hosts shredded President Donald Trump’s executive order temporarily halting the practice of separating illegal immigrant families apprehended at the border, mere hours after the document was signed


Its not hard to figure those people out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> (I know) "People will be laughing at me for the rest of my life"..


We have been since Nov '16 when you jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not hard to figure those people out.


Yup, should be an interesting day with trump giving in, blood in the water now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *It Was Never About the Kids: Woke Late-Night Hosts Condemn Border Detention — for Anyone!*
> 
> Late-night talk show hosts shredded President Donald Trump’s executive order temporarily halting the practice of separating illegal immigrant families apprehended at the border, mere hours after the document was signed


The EO will fix nothing that the original ill-prepared edict of separation did. Who do you think will be footing the bill for this travesty? The US tax payers. The inept way this admin works, with it's complete lack of preparation nor understanding of the consequences of their actions, will cost us for generations . . . financially speaking, the reputation of the US, the ill will these kinds of things generate amongst vulnerable populations and morally for those of us with a conscience. Trump isn't fight groups like MS-13 he is proliferating them, he is their best recruiter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The EO will fix nothing that the original ill-prepared edict of separation did. Who do you think will be footing the bill for this travesty? The US tax payers. The inept way this admin works, with it's complete lack of preparation nor understanding of the consequences of their actions, will cost us for generations . . . financially speaking, the reputation of the US, the ill will these kinds of things generate amongst vulnerable populations and morally for those of us with a conscience. Trump isn't fight groups like MS-13 he is proliferating them, he is their best recruiter.


The left is perpetuating the lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is perpetuating the lies.


What lies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lies?


Oh what a tangled web we weave...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh what a tangled web we weave...


Oh how vague and uncommitted you remain . . . it's OK, stay in the truck and maybe somebody else will do the work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh how vague and uncommitted you remain . . . it's OK, stay in the truck and maybe somebody else will do the work.


You do everything for me.
All I have to do is wait.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have been since Nov '16 when you jumped on the bandwagon.


I used to respect the plumber as a self-employed small businessman and soccer parent, even when I disagreed with him on factual issues.  This  is what he has become --

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/woman-trump-rally-sobs-critics-hate-child-camps-tries-hard-people/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lies?


See what I mean?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to respect the plumber as a self-employed small businessman and soccer parent, even when I disagreed with him on factual issues.  This  is what he has become --
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/woman-trump-rally-sobs-critics-hate-child-camps-tries-hard-people/


Interesting and heart warming.
I never respected you. Sorry.
I feel bad for not returning the respect, but not bad enough to lie about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh how vague and uncommitted you remain . . . it's OK, stay in the truck and maybe somebody else will do the work.


What do you mean, he isn't in the union.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to respect the plumber as a self-employed small businessman and soccer parent, even when I disagreed with him on factual issues.  This  is what he has become --
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/woman-trump-rally-sobs-critics-hate-child-camps-tries-hard-people/


I wonder how much sleep the plumber will lose over this?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how much sleep the plumber will lose over this?


I'm "all balled up inside".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to respect the plumber as a self-employed small businessman and soccer parent, even when I disagreed with him on factual issues.  This  is what he has become --
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/woman-trump-rally-sobs-critics-hate-child-camps-tries-hard-people/


"Authoritarians" looking for a daddy figure to make everything alright. Salesmen look for what stimulates people and use it to their advantage, these people are being used.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you mean, he isn't in the union.


With his apparent lack of work ethic he wouldn't make it iron that's for sure . . . he's better working on his own, at his own pace, as he can't keep up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

*Trump bizarrely claims House Republicans 'applauded and laughed loudly' when they actually booed his mocking one of their colleagues*

http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-mark-sanford-house-gop-booing-2018-6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With his apparent lack of work ethic he wouldn't make it iron that's for sure . . . he's better working on his own, at his own pace, as he can't keep up.


Are we talking about the same overpaid, underworked, protected little boys who make up your union?
Oh, it's break time, gotta go, see you in 30 minutes for the next break.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Authoritarians" looking for a daddy figure to make everything alright. Salesmen look for what stimulates people and use it to their advantage, these people are being used.


Daffy once again projecting, working at removing all doubt...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With his apparent lack of work ethic he wouldn't make it iron that's for sure . . . he's better working on his own, at his own pace, as he can't keep up.


You are one ignorant asshole...the fact is. many union members need the union to insure they have work period.
If a self employed contractor doesn't find his own work he doesn't eat.
If a union rube does a terrible job, the union will send him on to the next job
If a self employed contractor doesn't do a good job, he soon goes out of business and then joins a union.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are one ignorant asshole...the fact is. many union members need the union to insure they have work period.
> If a self employed contractor doesn't find his own work he doesn't eat.
> If a union rube does a terrible job, the union will send him on to the next job
> If a self employed contractor doesn't do a good job, he soon goes out of business and then joins a union.


Seems you don't know how private industry construction unions work . . . yet you still babble on.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are one ignorant asshole...the fact is. many union members need the union to insure they have work period.
> If a self employed contractor doesn't find his own work he doesn't eat.
> If a union rube does a terrible job, the union will send him on to the next job
> If a self employed contractor doesn't do a good job, he soon goes out of business and then joins a union.


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


They are only lies or insults if they/it isn't true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With his apparent lack of work ethic he wouldn't make it iron that's for sure . . . he's better working on his own, at his own pace, as he can't keep up.


Lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you don't know how private industry construction unions work . . . yet you still babble on.


I do.


Lion Eyes said:


> You are one ignorant asshole...the fact is. many union members need the union to insure they have work period.
> If a self employed contractor doesn't find his own work he doesn't eat.
> If a union rube does a terrible job, the union will send him on to the next job
> If a self employed contractor doesn't do a good job, he soon goes out of business and then joins a union.


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you don't know how private industry construction unions work . . . yet you still babble on.


Fuck off Daffy
You've proven time and again you have nothing to offer, share or teach anyone here...
You do nothing but regurgitate progress, union, pc horseshit...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Lies ? Nope.
Insults, perhaps.
By the way Magoo where did I ever say I didn't insult anyone?
Where is it written that insults are lies?
Take your meds and is it not your nap time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Burn it!

'Christmas Comes Early' For Mulvaney? Federal Judge Rules CFPB's Structure Is Unconstitutional 
Matt Vespa
It all stems from the leadership battle between Office of Budget and Management Mick Mulvaney and Deputy Director Leandra English. English was set up to takeover upon the departure of former director Richard Cordray, who left to run for governor of Ohio. Yet, since this is an agency within the executive Trump was well within his authority to appoint Mulvaney as acting director. English filed a legal challenge to the appointment, but the courts finally ruled that Mulvaney is to be top dog at the agency. It should come to no one’s surprise that people were criticizing the Mulvaney regime, especially on the agency’s advisory board. *Mulvaney recently decided **to fire the whole board**.* 

Now, a federal judge has ruled that the structure of the CFPB is unconstitutional, therefore, a lawsuit against RD Entities, a company that deal in cash handouts, cannot proceed (via Reuters):


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I think I understand what t meant by "re-opening NASA".  A while back he proposed cutting NASA's budget, and someone on his staff told him his orders had been taken care of.


*It's bad enough that you are a Known LIAR.*
*And a Self Professed Low Life Thief.*
*Now you're hell bent on proving your ignorance.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off Daffy
> You've proven time and again you have nothing to offer, share or teach anyone here...
> You do nothing but regurgitate progress, union, pc horseshit...


What have you ever added except lies and insults?


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you don't know how private industry construction unions work . . . yet you still babble on.


*Lion Eyes is absolutely SPOT on...*
*You on the other hand do NOT know what you are*
*attempting to speak about....*

*How's the forced retirement from the Union for Insubordination working out...*
*You see " Private Industry Construction " can and will FIRE assholes even if they*
*are Union....*


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Should we give Melania a break because English is not her first language?






Or maybe she knows very well what she is saying?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Should we give Melania a break because English is not her first language?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's totally tone deaf . . . remember she wore this "pussy-bow" blouse to the second debate a few days after the Access Hollywood tape dropped?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What have you ever added except lies and insults?


LE was a jerk before Trump and has gone downhill since. LE is just a grumpy, aggrieved, victim of the vast left-wing experience who is need of someone to vent on. As 99.9% of his attacks on me are based on fictional BS he pulls outta his ass I just giggle at his display of early onset Alzheimer's. I feel sorry for him at times as he has no joy in his life. Joe has his trannys, dizzy his debunked '70's economic ideas, Ricky is garden, nono his phalanx of nurses and medical team, LE ain't got nothing but envy, fear, loathing and those voices in his head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Should we give Melania a break because English is not her first language?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE was a jerk before Trump and has gone downhill since. LE is just a grumpy, aggrieved, victim of the vast left-wing experience who is need of someone to vent on. As 99.9% of his attacks on me are based on fictional BS he pulls outta his ass I just giggle at his display of early onset Alzheimer's. I feel sorry for him at times as he has no joy in his life. Joe has his trannys, dizzy his debunked '70's economic ideas, Ricky is garden, nono his phalanx of nurses and medical team, LE ain't got nothing but envy, fear, loathing and those voices in his head.


And you've got your Dad-e, I will take my trannies.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 21, 2018)

Good night bears.
Good night chairs.
Good night kittens.
Good night mittens.
Good night Paulie Nobail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

So it seems many, maybe hundreds of people will lose their children, possibly forever as some of the children are too young to even know what their name is, for a misdemeanor. For simply crossing the border in search of a better life, to flee gangs and starvation they will pay with the lives of their children? History will not look kindly on the era. Seems Trump is more like Andrew Jackson than we may have thought, except Jackson let the kids stay with their families on the Trail of Tears.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it seems many, maybe hundreds of people will lose their children, possibly forever as some of the children are too young to even know what their name is, for a misdemeanor. For simply crossing the border in search of a better life, to flee gangs and starvation they will pay with the lives of their children? History will not look kindly on the era. Seems Trump is more like Andrew Jackson than we may have thought, except Jackson let the kids stay with their families on the Trail of Tears.


If you can't do the time then don't do the crime.
Douche.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What have you ever added except lies and insults?


Perhaps you should look in the mirror and ask the same question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you can't do the time then don't do the crime.
> Douche.


Losing your children because of a misdemeanor or seeking asylum? Why do we want their children? Despite the moral and legal implications that you have already shown complete disregard for in the past, what about the fact that we the tax payers will be on the hook for all this, are you good with that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's totally tone deaf . . . remember she wore this "pussy-bow" blouse to the second debate a few days after the Access Hollywood tape dropped?


Boy, she is hot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Losing your children because of a misdemeanor or seeking asylum? Why do we want their children? Despite the moral and legal implications that you have already shown complete disregard for in the past, what about the fact that we the tax payers will be on the hook for all this, are you good with that?


Senseless babble.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Senseless babble.


Yeah, does everyone in your house agree with you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, does everyone in your house agree with you?


None of your business.
Is your family as incoherent, and mindlessly leftist as you are?


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Should we give Melania a break because English is not her first language?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*As do you, and your acting ignorant as usual.....*
*Your Democratic Party is in the " Shithole ".....*
*And you don't even have the Cajones to admit it....*


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

I can understand that Lewandoski can't help being an asshole, and I am not surprised that he was dropped as a client by a speakers bureau after publically acting assholeish.  What I am surprised at is that anyone would have paid him to speak in the first place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Losing your children because of a misdemeanor or seeking asylum? Why do we want their children? Despite the moral and legal implications that you have already shown complete disregard for in the past, what about the fact that we the tax payers will be on the hook for all this, are you good with that?


Send them all back.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

It appears that the Republican Party is dividing into three groups - the traditional GOP composed mainly of old-timey conservative small businessmen and family farmers, a lunatic descendant of what was once called the Tea Party, and a criminal personality cult centered around the worship of  Big t.  If the split becomes formalized, I could join the first group.  In fact, I think I voted for a couple of Republicans who I would put in the first group in the last couple of elections.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> None of your business.
> Is your family as incoherent, and mindlessly leftist as you are?


*Just target the " Rodents ".....the target is the Lying Liberal Lemming Rodents who *
*carry the " Shit " bucket for ( D ) Political Criminals....*

*Attn Rodent :*

*You and your kind are the TARGET for Change !*

*That is YOU Mr Rat Patrol, Husker Poop, Rodent.....And all *
*the other Liberals who support the Criminals....*
*YOU OWN EVERY THING YOU POST AND SUPPORT !*
*But you can change and be accepted on the side of the TRUTH !*
*Just make sure you have some Cajones to go out in public when the*
*Real Civil War Starts.....Don't cower behind the Kitchen sink when the Shit*
*hits the fan........*

*And please don't pontificate about what you would, and how much you can,*
*or if it happens you will......you're sooooo deep in the Shithole your gunna need*
*a ladder to get out....We have the Ladder.*
*Just face the facts and support the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I can understand that Lewandoski can't help being an asshole, and I am not surprised that he was dropped as a client by a speakers bureau after publically acting assholeish.  What I am surprised at is that anyone would have paid him to speak in the first place.



*I shudder to think of your attempts at " Speeches "....*
*If the posting history you leave as a bread trail is any *
*indication.....You'd suck ....like a Hoover.*


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

So was Sessions lying a few days ago when he was bragging about how zero tolerance actions against families traveling with children was intended to deter illegal border crossers, or was he lying today when he said family separations were never intended?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE was a jerk before Trump and has gone downhill since. LE is just a grumpy, aggrieved, victim of the vast left-wing experience who is need of someone to vent on. As 99.9% of his attacks on me are based on fictional BS he pulls outta his ass I just giggle at his display of early onset Alzheimer's. I feel sorry for him at times as he has no joy in his life. Joe has his trannys, dizzy his debunked '70's economic ideas, Ricky is garden, nono his phalanx of nurses and medical team, LE ain't got nothing but envy, fear, loathing and those voices in his head.


I'm not aggrieved, I'm not a victim.
I am tired of your continued willing ignorance and your nonsensical posts. That's why you have the moniker Daffy Duck.
Those are all facts.
You're continued "physiological" diagnoses of me and others here that you disagree with is amusing & laughable.
I had a construction business & my General Contractors licence at 24, made enough money to buy a house on a hill in Camarillo, sent my kids to private high school. I now work building dialysis clinics all over the country & get paid three figures.
Both my kids have college degree's and are happy, healthy & love me.
Those are all facts.
You have nothing I envy, fear or loath. Amusing disgust is generally what I feel for you. 
You do have your moments, but unfortunately, it seems like you spend your time trying real hard to one up whomever you're posting with.
I've never heard voices in my head, perhaps that's just you and that projecting thing you are so good at?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What have you ever added except lies and insults?


Insults fly around in here from all sides Magoo, you act as if you've never insulted anyone here, which in and of itself is insulting.
Anyways....
Can you list any of these purported lies? 
I'm waiting, patiently I might add, for your answer.
So far you've listed nothing and continue to post the lies and insults babble.
Did you get your nap in today?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Insults fly around in here from all sides Magoo, you act as if you've never insulted anyone here, which in and of itself is insulting.
> Anyways....
> Can you list any of these purported lies?
> I'm waiting, patiently I might add, for your answer.
> ...


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it seems many, maybe hundreds of people will lose their children, possibly forever as some of the children are too young to even know what their name is, for a misdemeanor. For simply crossing the border in search of a better life, to flee gangs and starvation they will pay with the lives of their children? History will not look kindly on the era. Seems Trump is more like Andrew Jackson than we may have thought, except Jackson let the kids stay with their families on the Trail of Tears.


Many? Maybe. 
Forever? Possibly.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not aggrieved, I'm not a victim.
> I am tired of your continued willing ignorance and your nonsensical posts. That's why you have the moniker Daffy Duck.
> Those are all facts.
> You're continued "physiological" diagnoses of me and others here that you disagree with is amusing & laughable.
> ...


No lies or insults. right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


NO LIES - CORRECT! 
What lies...name one Magoo.
Insults you bet. I've never claimed otherwise.
Lies? What lies...don't be bashful Magoo. Speak up.
If it's easier, just highlight theses "lies" you see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


No brains no headaches, right?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> NO LIES - CORRECT!
> What lies...name one Magoo.
> Insults you bet. I've never claimed otherwise.
> Lies? What lies...don't be bashful Magoo. Speak up.
> If it's easier, just highlight theses "lies" you see.


You posted a dishonest insult about me just a short time ago - an insult with a lie wrapped up in it.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No brains no headaches, right?


There's another one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears that the Republican Party is dividing into three groups - the traditional GOP composed mainly of old-timey conservative small businessmen and family farmers, a lunatic descendant of what was once called the Tea Party, and a criminal personality cult centered around the worship of  Big t.  If the split becomes formalized, I could join the first group.  In fact, I think I voted for a couple of Republicans who I would put in the first group in the last couple of elections.


So did I, BFD, two fucking open border liberal fucks.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So did I, BFD, two fucking open border liberal fucks.


Brian Mainschein?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> You posted a dishonest insult about me just a short time ago - an insult with a lie wrapped up in it.


Waaa... do you need a waambulance?
Post what you speak of or shut the fuck up....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

espola said:


> There's another one.


Another one what?
It's certainly insulting...but being brainless one could not have a head aches, or could one, Magoo?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Waaa... do you need a waambulance?
> Post what you speak of or shut the fuck up....


Please continue.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't care if Trump's campaign manager spends the rest of his life rotting in prison, do u?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I don't care if Trump's campaign manager spends the rest of his life rotting in prison, do u?


As a starter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not aggrieved, I'm not a victim.
> I am tired of your continued willing ignorance and your nonsensical posts. That's why you have the moniker Daffy Duck.
> Those are all facts.
> You're continued "physiological" diagnoses of me and others here that you disagree with is amusing & laughable.
> ...


Rat officially went off the deep end a couple weeks back.
I called it the exact moment it happened.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

Poor Paulie Nobail. Storage locker evidence admissible. Goodnight court case. Goodnight procedurual challenges. Goodnight freedom.

Goodnight brush
Goodnight mush
Goodnight criminal President whispering "hush."
Goodmorning Paulie Nobail...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Poor Paulie Nobail. Storage locker evidence admissible. Goodnight court case. Goodnight procedurual challenges. Goodnight freedom.
> 
> Goodnight brush
> Goodnight mush
> ...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

Maybe our Faux-waiian's many economical books can 'splain this one:

Asked if the U.S. runs a trade surplus in steel with Canada, Comerce Secretary Wilbur Ross replied, "We have a surplus in dollars; we do not have a surplus in physical value." WTF does that mean?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Maybe our Faux-waiian's many economical books can 'splain this one:
> 
> Asked if the U.S. runs a trade surplus in steel with Canada, Comerce Secretary Wilbur Ross replied, "We have a surplus in dollars; we do not have a surplus in physical value." WTF does that mean?


That R is willing to lie to support the t agenda.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat officially went off the deep end a couple weeks back.
> I called it the exact moment it happened.


I'm just sick of you people acting like this all good for America. Did you ask others in your family if they are ok with babies being taken from mothers who worked their ass off and risked it all to keep their children safe and to try for a better life? . . . and what did she say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm just sick of you people acting like this all good for America. Did you ask others in your family if they are ok with babies being taken from mothers who worked their ass off and risked it all to keep their children safe and to try for a better life? . . . and what did she say?


Ah yes, the party of baby killers is preaching about illegal criminals being separated from their illegal kids. Boo fucking Hoo.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Did t clear this with K first?  I thought he said they were good buddies now.

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/06/breaking-trump-extends-north-korea-sanctions-another-year/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ah yes, the party of baby killers is preaching about illegal criminals being separated from their illegal kids. Boo fucking Hoo.


What crime did they commit and is taking their children a just punishment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Age before beauty, after you Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What crime did they commit and is taking their children a just punishment?


What crimes indeed? 
Innocent babies sucked out of their mothers womb is justified how?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What crime did they commit and is taking their children a just punishment?


If they don't care about their kids, why should we?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

It's all about the money (laundering), money (laundering), money...

Poor Paulie Nobail. Court spikes another Hail Mary. Clock running down. Not a lot of time-outs left... Sad.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If they don't care about their kids, why should we?


You shouldn't, because you're a subhuman racist.

But us actual humans tend to value a touch of empathy now and again. Golden Rule, suffer the little children, that sort of thing? There's a decent bit of human tradition on the whole "caring about others" subject. You should look into it. There's even this collection of ancient and traditional writings, sometimes call The Bible that speaks a bit to this very subject.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You shouldn't, because you're a subhuman racist.
> 
> But us actual humans tend to value a touch of empathy now and again. Golden Rule, suffer the little children, that sort of thing? There's a decent bit of human tradition on the whole "caring about others" subject. You should look into it. There's even this collection of ancient and traditional writings, sometimes call The Bible that speaks a bit to this very subject.


I love it when I make the Godless talk about the bible. Too Funny.
Baby Killer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love it when I make the Godless talk about the bible. Too Funny.
> Baby Killer.


Where was your outrage from 2008-2016?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

T-like behavior punished -- 

"Winston is being disciplined for allegedly groping an Uber driver on March 13, 2016. The allegations were first made public in November 2017 when BuzzFeed's Talal Ansari published an extensive report detailing the accusations.

According to Ansari, Winston allegedly grabbed the Uber driver's crotch while sitting in the passenger seat of her car."

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2782345-jameis-winston-reportedly-to-be-suspended-3-games-for-personal-conduct-violation?utm_source=cnn.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love it when I make the Godless talk about the bible. Too Funny.
> Baby Killer.


It seems you may actually have a conscience as you keep dehumanizing posters, the immigrants and the children that have been taken from them all in an attempt to convince yourself they aren't worth worrying about. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You shouldn't, because you're a subhuman racist.
> 
> But us actual humans tend to value a touch of empathy now and again. Golden Rule, suffer the little children, that sort of thing? There's a decent bit of human tradition on the whole "caring about others" subject. You should look into it. There's even this collection of ancient and traditional writings, sometimes call The Bible that speaks a bit to this very subject.


Lying mother fuckers, all of ya.



*Breitbart: Report: Tesla Plans to Close a Dozen Solar Facilities Across Nine States*
*TIME Magazine: Cover Image of Crying Honduran Girl Is Fake but Accurate

Fake News: ‘girl was not carried away screaming’ but Mag Claims ‘Our cover and our reporting capture the stakes of this moment’*



TIME Magazine issued a major correction Friday on a story about the infamous sobbing Honduran toddler Yanela Denise — but insisted that its cover image linking the migrant girl to President Donald Trump’s “zero tolerance” border enforcement policy is still accurate.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

I wonder what brought that on --

"Rhode Island is the latest state taking steps to require candidates for president and vice-president to make their tax returns public as a prerequisite to getting on the Rhode Island ballot.

The state Senate 34-to-3 for a bill to require candidates on a presidential ticket to release tax returns going back five years."

http://www.providencejournal.com/news/20180619/ri-bill-would-require-presidential-hopefuls-to-release-tax-returns


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I wonder what brought that on --
> 
> "Rhode Island is the latest state taking steps to require candidates for president and vice-president to make their tax returns public as a prerequisite to getting on the Rhode Island ballot.
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Tired of winning?

President Trump’s tariff on steel imports that took effect June 1 has caused a southeast Missouri nail manufacturer to lose about 50% of its business in two weeks. Mid Continent Nail Corporation in Poplar Bluff – the remaining major nail producer in the country – has had to take drastic measures to make ends meet. The company employing 500 people earlier this month has laid off 60 temporary workers. It could slash 200 more jobs by the end of July and be out of business around Labor Day.

https://www.missourinet.com/2018/06/22/southeast-missouri-nail-company-gets-hammered-by-trumps-tariffs/
​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Tired of winning?
> 
> President Trump’s tariff on steel imports that took effect June 1 has caused a southeast Missouri nail manufacturer to lose about 50% of its business in two weeks. Mid Continent Nail Corporation in Poplar Bluff – the remaining major nail producer in the country – has had to take drastic measures to make ends meet. The company employing 500 people earlier this month has laid off 60 temporary workers. It could slash 200 more jobs by the end of July and be out of business around Labor Day.
> 
> ...


Really Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Tired of winning?
> 
> President Trump’s tariff on steel imports that took effect June 1 has caused a southeast Missouri nail manufacturer to lose about 50% of its business in two weeks. Mid Continent Nail Corporation in Poplar Bluff – the remaining major nail producer in the country – has had to take drastic measures to make ends meet. The company employing 500 people earlier this month has laid off 60 temporary workers. It could slash 200 more jobs by the end of July and be out of business around Labor Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Can you imagine the fun we will have if they come up with nothing on Trump and then he wins in 2020?

No, not that much fun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine the fun we will have if they come up with nothing on Trump and then he wins in 2020?
> 
> No, not that much fun.


You are a creep . . . and then one on the right may be a dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a creep . . . and then one on the right may be a dude.


Why are you looking, hypocrite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lying mother fuckers, all of ya.
> 
> 
> *Breitbart: Report: Tesla Plans to Close a Dozen Solar Facilities Across Nine States*
> ...


You know its bad when fake news CNN is bust'n Time for their fake news cover.
The leftist true believers in here are too smart to fall for it.
Especially conservative commies and pinkos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You know its bad when fake news CNN is bust'n Time for their fake news cover.
> The leftist true believers in here are too smart to fall for it.
> Especially conservative commies and pinkos.


I am almost speechless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

*OOPS!*

*Christopher Steele Visited Obama State Department to Brief Officials on ‘Pee’ Dossier*
79EmailGoogle+Twitter






Olivier Douliery-Pool/Getty Images
22 Jun 2018153
*NEW YORK — Anti-Trump dossier author Christopher Steele visited the Obama State Department to brief officials there about the infamous, largely discredited dossier in October 2016, it was revealed during a Senate hearing.*
Sen. Richard Burr (R-NC), chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, revealed contents of the State Department’s visitor logs while he was grilling Victoria Nuland, who served as assistant secretary of state for European and Eurasian affairs under John Kerry.


At the hearing on Wednesday, Burr asked: “I know you talked extensively with our staff relative to Mr. Steele. Based upon our review of the visitor logs of the State Department, Mr. Steele visited the State Department briefing officials on the dossier in October of 2016. Did you have any role in that briefing?”

*“I did not,” Nuland replied. “I actively chose not to be part of that briefing.”*

“But were you aware of that briefing?” Burr asked.

_*“I was not aware of it until afterwards,” Nuland retorted.*_

*Nuland did not explain how she can actively chose not to be part of Steele’s briefing, as she claimed, yet say she was unaware of the briefing until after it occurred.* Nuland was not asked about the discrepancy during the public section of the testimony, which was reviewed in full by Breitbart News


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am almost speechless.


The conservative commies we associate with in this forum are too smart to be led around by the nose by fake news CNN.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems you may actually have a conscience as you keep dehumanizing posters, the immigrants and the children that have been taken from them all in an attempt to convince yourself they aren't worth worrying about. Good luck with all that.


Isn't it telling that I defend the USA and you defend invaders of the USA?
Put that in your bong and smoke it.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a creep . . . and then one on the right may be a dude.


Maybe she has a gun in her pocket.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe she has a gun in her pocket.


So, you guys are homophobes as well as anti-American, lying hypocrites.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lying mother fuckers, all of ya.
> 
> 
> *Breitbart: Report: Tesla Plans to Close a Dozen Solar Facilities Across Nine States*
> ...









This would have been more accurate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you guys are homophobes as well as anti-American, lying hypocrites.


As well as experts in tiny caliber "weapons" (apparently)


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Trump’s had a terrific week, right?

No other reason to bump this thread upward on the thread.  Of course not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Trump’s had a terrific week, right?
> 
> No other reason to bump this thread upward on the thread.  Of course not.


Too many concentration camps on the border to worry about anything else.
Its like nazi germany all over again.
Hide if you can.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m where Anglo met Saxon.  Little personal concern over Trump’s brown shirts rounding me up.  I just happen to have at least a scintilla of empathy for those whose immigrant ancestors to this continent had the fortunate benefit of arriving before the 18th century, on one side, and among the millions between 1880 and 1910 on the other, and thus were not subjected to a federal government led by an undisputable racist, xenophobic megalomaniac narcissistic wannabe fascist dictator.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m where Anglo met Saxon.  Little personal concern over Trump’s brown shirts rounding me up.  I just happen to have at least a scintilla of empathy for those whose immigrant ancestors to this continent had the fortunate benefit of arriving before the 18th century, on one side, and among the millions between 1880 and 1910 on the other, and thus were not subjected to a federal government led by an undisputable racist, xenophobic megalomaniac narcissistic wannabe fascist dictator.


Sit tight.
Time Magazine will send a photographer ASAP.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Exactly how did Time get their transposition of a young toddler crying in anguish over the criminal arrest of her mother against the person who ordered the incarceration of aliens seeking asylum miss the mark?

Did Time write an article therein that stated this particular toddler was forcibly separated from her mother and incarcerated into a concentration of similarly situated children into camps comprised of locked and guarded, chain linked fenced enclosed forced separation facilities?  

Or have you made a series of assumptions without factual support?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

Goodnight bears,
Goodnight chairs,
Goodnight Paulie Nobail, no dismisal, no squashing of warrant.
Sleep tight.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love it when I make the Godless talk about the bible. Too Funny.
> Baby Killer.


I love it when moral mercinaries and situational ethicists deny their own guide book because they are souless creeps. But I don't find it funny. I find it disgusting and sad.
You are hypocritical racist creep who is no more Christian than I am Martian.
But you know that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't it telling that I defend the USA and you defend invaders of the USA?
> Put that in your bong and smoke it.


You are a fascist.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a fascist.


Not news.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I love it when moral mercinaries and situational ethicists deny their own guide book because they are souless creeps. But I don't find it funny. I find it disgusting and sad.
> You are hypocritical racist creep who is no more Christian than I am Martian.
> But you know that.


You're a Martian?
That does explain some things.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Exactly how did Time get their transposition of a young toddler crying in anguish over the criminal arrest of her mother against the person who ordered the incarceration of aliens seeking asylum miss the mark?
> 
> Did Time write an article therein that stated this particular toddler was forcibly separated from her mother and incarcerated into a concentration of similarly situated children into camps comprised of locked and guarded, chain linked fenced enclosed forced separation facilities?
> 
> Or have you made a series of assumptions without factual support?


CNN even called out the BS.
"concentration camps"?
Please.

Anyone with a brain can see this is pure political propaganda.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

The smartest conservative I know of --

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/vote-against-the-gop-this-november/2018/06/22/a6378306-7575-11e8-b4b7-308400242c2e_story.html?utm_term=.e27722d9c221

"Vote against the GOP this November"


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CNN even called out the BS.
> "concentration camps"?
> Please.
> 
> Anyone with a brain can see this is pure political propaganda.


People are going to laugh at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The smartest conservative I know of --
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/vote-against-the-gop-this-november/2018/06/22/a6378306-7575-11e8-b4b7-308400242c2e_story.html?utm_term=.e27722d9c221
> 
> "Vote against the GOP this November"





espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you for the rest of your life.


Thank's for your concern, and your past respect and admiration.
Im still trying to find a way to (honestly) return the kind words.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The smartest conservative I know of --
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/vote-against-the-gop-this-november/2018/06/22/a6378306-7575-11e8-b4b7-308400242c2e_story.html?utm_term=.e27722d9c221
> 
> "Vote against the GOP this November"


I’ve no intent to read Will’s long winded tome.  Am I right to assume this life long conservative Republican wants a Democrat majority House, if not Senate as well, come November?  If so, yet another patriot with whom I hold general political philosophical differences that in our current era I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

Goodnight manufacturing expansion...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/philadelphia-fed-report-shows-slowdown-in-manufacturing-expansion-1529593322?mod=e2twe


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve no intent to read Will’s long winded tome.  Am I right to assume this life long conservative Republican wants a Democrat majority House, if not Senate as well, come November?  If so, yet another patriot with whom I hold general political philosophical differences that in our current era I couldn’t agree more.


It's not that long, and it ends (more or less) with this --

In today’s GOP, which is the president’s plaything, he _is_ the mainstream. So, to vote against his party’s cowering congressional caucuses is to affirm the nation’s honor while quarantining him. A Democratic-controlled Congress would be a basket of deplorables, but there would be enough Republicans to gum up the Senate’s machinery, keeping the institution as peripheral as it has been under their control and asphyxiating mischief from a Democratic House.​


----------



## Friesland (Jun 22, 2018)

In other news: NK still has nukes, and still will when Trump leaves office.

In other news: I still have no takers on any bet otherwise.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In other news: NK still has nukes, and still will when Trump leaves office.
> 
> In other news: I still have no takers on any bet otherwise.


I will make a bet that nobody disproves my squirrel dossier.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not that long, and it ends (more or less) with this --
> 
> In today’s GOP, which is the president’s plaything, he _is_ the mainstream. So, to vote against his party’s cowering congressional caucuses is to affirm the nation’s honor while quarantining him. A Democratic-controlled Congress would be a basket of deplorables, but there would be enough Republicans to gum up the Senate’s machinery, keeping the institution as peripheral as it has been under their control and asphyxiating mischief from a Democratic House.​


Seriously, really.  Even what you’ve summarized I’m not willing to devote to reading.  Does Will want a Demo HR / Senate or not?   Reagan was lampooned for wanting succinct memos.  But at least if that were true, he actually read them and came to considered decisions.  A nostalgic era, from today’s perspective. 

I won’t watch Maddow in real time anymore.  She spends 47 minutes leading up to her 3 minutes of making her point.  A good point, mind you.  But 47 minutes of wasted time for me.  But I only watch her on days when Trump and company have already done something even lower in ethical and/or illegal conduct worse than the previous week’s limbo dance.  Best on a Thursday.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Seriously, really.  Even what you’ve summarized I’m not willing to devote to reading.  Does Will want a Demo HR / Senate or not?   Reagan was lampooned for wanting succinct memos.  But at least if that were true, he actually read them and came to considered decisions.  A nostalgic era, from today’s perspective.
> 
> I won’t watch Maddow in real time anymore.  She spends 47 minutes leading up to her 3 minutes of making her point.  A good point, mind you.  But 47 minutes of wasted time for me.  But I only watch her on days when Trump and company have already done something even lower in ethical and/or illegal conduct worse than the previous week’s limbo dance.  Best on a Thursday.


I watch some of the youtube snippets, which usually contain the "points".


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I watch some of the youtube snippets, which usually contain the "points".


Are there easily searchable “points” she makes?  I’d love the search terms rather  than fast forwarding?  But truly, I don’t watch much TV, other than Netflix and Amazon.  One can go weeks without and cable news and no really miss anything new.  

I’m just waiting, *if ever*, for open, live, impartial, substantive, conclusive, Watergate-style select joint House/Senate committee hearings on Emoluments/Russia.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Are there easily searchable “points” she makes?  I’d love the search terms rather  than fast forwarding?  But truly, I don’t watch much TV, other than Netflix and Amazon.  One can go weeks without and cable news and no really miss anything new.
> 
> I’m just waiting, *if ever*, for open, live, impartial, substantive, conclusive, Watergate-style select joint House/Senate committee hearings on Emoluments/Russia.


If he has a good plea-bargain lawyer, he will trade resignation and probation on the emoluments charge to avoid the penalties for treason.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> If he has a good plea-bargain lawyer, he will trade resignation and probation on the emoluments charge to avoid the penalties for treason.


It’s not a legal bargaining issue.  It’s whether Pence has an an actual set of testicles to not preemptively pardon him.  

Although it seems now that a preemptive pardon (vis a vis Ford) may not have been a constitutionally sound act after all.  Yet no one in 1974 had the stomach to press the issue.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not a legal bargaining issue.  It’s whether Pence has an an actual set of testicles to not preemptively pardon him.
> 
> Although it seems now that a preemptive pardon (vis a vis Ford) may not have been a constitutionally sound act after all.  Yet no one in 1974 had the stomach to press the issue.


The inertia might be such that Pence would be impeached for that act alone.  Even more interesting would be the timing - would this happen at a time when the Speaker was a Democrat?

People at the time were happy to see Nixon gone, and didn't expect much better from Jerry "where's my helmet?" Ford.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The inertia might be such that Pence would be impeached for that act alone.  Even more interesting would be the timing - would this happen at a time when the Speaker was a Democrat?
> 
> People at the time were happy to see Nixon gone, and didn't expect much better from Jerry "where's my helmet?" Ford.


Speaker in 74 was a Democrat.  Albert? But then 1/3 of Democrats were southern conservatives still.  FDR’s extraordinary coalition still intact, but faltering, as I witnessed first hand as a congressional aide back in that era.  Man was DC different back then.

Pence seems like wildcard.  His lickspiddlery is unnaturally disturbing. I think he would pardon, if that situation arose, but wouldn’t be impeached for doing so. 

Today, plenty of state criminal charges against Trump in NY would likely follow, outside the pardon range to hold him criminally accountable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not a legal bargaining issue.  It’s whether Pence has an an actual set of testicles to not preemptively pardon him.
> 
> Although it seems now that a preemptive pardon (vis a vis Ford) may not have been a constitutionally sound act after all.  Yet no one in 1974 had the stomach to press the issue.


Hello?
1974 called, and it wants its woodward and bernstein back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Too funny.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hello?
> 1974 called, and it wants its woodward and bernstein back.


That’s humor?   You’ve been waiting Gutfeld, haven’t you?  

Humour is subjective, but some jokes are objectively below the threshold of even grin.  You should try stealing jokes from professionals.  Isn’t that old SNL guy Miller still considered funny?  Try some of his material.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s humor?   You’ve been waiting Gutfeld, haven’t you?
> 
> Humour is subjective, but some jokes are objectively below the threshold of even grin.  You should try stealing jokes from professionals.  Isn’t that old SNL guy Miller still considered funny?  Try some of his material.


People will be laughing at me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The inertia might be such that Pence would be impeached for that act alone.  Even more interesting would be the timing - would this happen at a time when the Speaker was a Democrat?
> 
> People at the time were happy to see Nixon gone, and didn't expect much better from Jerry "where's my helmet?" Ford.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....please continue.....                                     Magoo.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight manufacturing expansion...
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/philadelphia-fed-report-shows-slowdown-in-manufacturing-expansion-1529593322?mod=e2twe



*Poor Poor Shit Slinger....stuck in a depressed area of Southern California by his own Choice.*
*Don't run away from Change !*
*Embrace the Change that is coming and educate the Poor Poor masses that have followed *
*Democrats over the Cliffs of poverty....Pick them up at the base and show them the way to*
*prosperity....Explain to them that Democrats very  subsistence relies on the Trafficking of*
*Illegal Humans they have supported crossing Criminally at the Border. These actions have *
*been exposed for ALL to see yet the Main Stream Media continues to support the actions *
*taken by the Democratic party. Show how they created the KKK to enforce their Criminal*
*Policies set forth after losing a Civil War that Freed the very Humans they wanted enslaved.*
*Those same policies carried thru with similar actions in the 1900's, in the 1920 - 30's...*
*Throughout the 40's & 50's then came the Civil Rights era and they tried to flip one on*
*the American Public with LBJ, follow what they have done up thru the " Golden Child "*
*and his policies......All I have to cite is " Chicago "- a gun infested shithole that should*
*have been corrected....Nope ....abandoned by the Democrats and ruined further by*
*Rahm Emanuel...There plan was to " Fundamentally " change America....*
*Well they almost did until Hillary decided to run a failed Campaign a second time and *
*got her ass handed to her....Now the process of reversal is in order....*

*The Democrats policies as YOU well Know want followers ( Lemming ) voters who *
*respond without thinking......You can Change that thru Education and explaining *
*the TRUTH to them...!*


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s humor?   You’ve been waiting Gutfeld, haven’t you?
> 
> Humour is subjective, but some jokes are objectively below the threshold of even grin.  You should try stealing jokes from professionals.  Isn’t that old SNL guy Miller still considered funny?  Try some of his material.


Miller stopped being funny when he got bitter after he realized that he wasn't going to be making money at the Belushi/Chase/Murray/Aykroyd level.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Miller stopped being funny when he got bitter after he realized that he wasn't going to be making money at the Belushi/Chase/Murray/Aykroyd level.


Someone mention, "bitter"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Miller stopped being funny when he got bitter after he realized that he wasn't going to be making money at the Belushi/Chase/Murray/Aykroyd level.


Pffft.....
You apparently got bitter during your years as a cabin boy.....


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Are there easily searchable “points” she makes?  I’d love the search terms rather  than fast forwarding?  But truly, I don’t watch much TV, other than Netflix and Amazon.  One can go weeks without and cable news and no really miss anything new.
> 
> I’m just waiting, *if ever*, for open, live, impartial, substantive, conclusive, Watergate-style select joint House/Senate committee hearings on Emoluments/Russia.



*Just present HRC & Bent Willy on a stolen Whitehouse platter .....*
*Let's see if ol Bobby Mueller and his band of Thugs heads Splatter.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> That R is willing to lie to support the t agenda.


Ross hit the news lately when it was discovered that after he was interviewed by a reporter about his role in management of a publically traded company which he should have known would result in a negative impact on its market price once published, he sold short on the company's stock (note for Izyy - that's a financial instrument that returns a profit to the short-seller if the stock price declines soon) between the time of the interview and publication of the reporter's article.  That's an original kind of insider trading, since no one else except he and the reporter would have had the information.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> The inertia might be such that Pence would be impeached for that act alone.  Even more interesting would be the timing - would this happen at a time when the Speaker was a Democrat?
> 
> People at the time were happy to see Nixon gone, and didn't expect much better from Jerry "where's my helmet?" Ford.


More on Nixon -- in 1968 I was a Nixon supporter, and I would have voted for him (the first election year I was old enough) except that I lived in 4 different states that year and ended up not registered to vote in any of them.  However, by 1972 I knew more about him so that wasn't going to happen.  Yesterday my nephew brought up Hunter S. Thompson (because it turns out that years ago HST had predicted that the USA would soon elect a President who would attempt to be dictator for life) which led me to read this from HST's wikipedia article --

Thompson went on to become a fierce critic of Nixon, both during and after his presidency. After Nixon's death in 1994, Thompson described him in _Rolling Stone_ as a man who "could shake your hand and stab you in the back at the same time" and said "his casket [should] have been launched into one of those open-sewage canals that empty into the ocean just south of Los Angeles. He was a swine of a man and a jabbering dupe of a president. [He] was an evil man—evil in a way that only those who believe in the physical reality of the Devil can understand it."[37] Following Nixon's pardon by Gerald Ford in 1974, Hunter ruminated on the approximately $400,000 pension Nixon maneuvered his way into, by resigning before being formally indicted. While _The Washington Post_ was lamenting Nixon's "lonely and depressed" state after being forced from the White House, Hunter wrote that '_f there were any such thing as true justice in this world, his [Nixon's] rancid carcass would be somewhere down around Easter Island right now, in the belly of a hammerhead shark.'[38] _​

Pass the Wild Turkey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

A little less talk and a lot more action.
This is what class looks like.



Melania Trump Has Visited 100 Percent More Child Detention Centers Than Michelle Obama
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/22/michelle-obama-melania-trump-child-detention-center-visit/&ved=0ahUKEwiA05D5zunbAhUBGKwKHSXdC1gQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw33ZEMiNeFPAQDGUzE8JPXO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> The inertia might be such that Pence would be impeached for that act alone.  Even more interesting would be the timing - would this happen at a time when the Speaker was a Democrat?
> 
> People at the time were happy to see Nixon gone, and didn't expect much better from Jerry "where's my helmet?" Ford.


Spoken like a true John "commie" McCain republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CNN even called out the BS.
> "concentration camps"?
> Please.
> 
> Anyone with a brain can see this is pure political propaganda.


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> The smartest conservative I know of --
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/vote-against-the-gop-this-november/2018/06/22/a6378306-7575-11e8-b4b7-308400242c2e_story.html?utm_term=.e27722d9c221
> 
> "Vote against the GOP this November"


That's not saying much, you consider yourself a conservative, nuff said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I love it when moral mercinaries and situational ethicists deny their own guide book because they are souless creeps. But I don't find it funny. I find it disgusting and sad.
> You are hypocritical racist creep who is no more Christian than I am Martian.
> But you know that.


I live at the foot of the Cross.
Jesus loves me
This I know
For the Bible tell me so


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a fascist.


You better check your history, Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Not news.


And you better check your diaper, Dummies Dad-E.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I live at the foot of the Cross.
> Jesus loves me
> This I know
> For the Bible tell me so


But the Good Samaritan?
He still calls you Racist Joe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You better check your history, Dummy.


Not a historical reference: A *fascist* is a follower of a political philosophy characterized by authoritarian views and a strong central government — and no tolerance for opposing opinions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a historical reference: A *fascist* is a follower of a political philosophy characterized by authoritarian views and a strong central government — and no tolerance for opposing opinions.


I am nothing but tolerant, you lefties are the ones who can't tolerate the person you who beat the hag you tolerated as your nominee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a historical reference: A *fascist* is a follower of a political philosophy characterized by authoritarian views and a strong central government — and no tolerance for opposing opinions.


Let's ask Ben Shapiro and Ann Coulter about the little fascist protestors that are academia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am nothing but tolerant, you lefties are the ones who can't tolerate the person you who beat the hag you tolerated as your nominee.


Seems the pressure is getting to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pressure is getting to you.


I believe you know.better than that. Just keep throwing shit out there, too funny.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 23, 2018)

Goodnight Wall... that isn't built and Mexico hasn't paid for...
Goodnight Witchunt, that has produced a bunch of guilty pleas...
Goodnight Trade Ware, which is so easy to win...
Goodnight NK nutes, which are still in NK and still nukes...
Goodnight Paulie Nobail. Tomorrow is another day... in jail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

In an interview with Slate_, _the historian of fascism Robert Paxton warns against describing Donald Trump as fascist because “it’s almost the most powerful epithet you can use.” But in this case, the shoe fits.  And here is why.

Like Mussolini, Trump rails against intruders (Mexicans) and enemies (Muslims), mocks those perceived as weak, encourages a violent reckoning with those his followers perceive as the enemy within (the roughing up of protesters at his rallies), flouts the rules of civil political discourse (the Megan Kelly menstruation spat), and promises to restore the nation to its greatness not by a series of policies, but by the force of his own personality (“I will be great for” fill in the blank).  

To quote Paxton again, this time from his seminal "The Anatomy of Fascism": “Fascist leaders made no secret of having no program.” This explains why Trump supporters are not bothered by his ideological malleability and policy contradictions: He was pro-choice before he was pro-life; donated to politicians while now he rails against that practice; married three times and now embraces evangelical Christianity; is the embodiment of capitalism and yet promises to crack down on free trade.  In the words of the Italian writer Umberto Eco, fascism was “a beehive of contradictions.” It bears noting that Mussolini was a socialist unionizer before becoming a fascist union buster, a journalist before cracking down on free press, a republican before becoming a monarchist.

https://www.salon.com/2016/03/11/trumps_not_hitler_hes_mussolini_how_gop_anti_intellectualism_created_a_modern_fascist_movement_in_america/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In an interview with Slate_, _the historian of fascism Robert Paxton warns against describing Donald Trump as fascist because “it’s almost the most powerful epithet you can use.” But in this case, the shoe fits.  And here is why.
> 
> Like Mussolini, Trump rails against intruders (Mexicans) and enemies (Muslims), mocks those perceived as weak, encourages a violent reckoning with those his followers perceive as the enemy within (the roughing up of protesters at his rallies), flouts the rules of civil political discourse (the Megan Kelly menstruation spat), and promises to restore the nation to its greatness not by a series of policies, but by the force of his own personality (“I will be great for” fill in the blank).
> 
> ...


I believe it was Obama that said he was evolving on issues, wasn't it? Yes it was.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pressure is getting to you.


*




*

*Yes ....That is You Rodent !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

North Korea ditches anti-US propaganda
JUNE 24, 2018
MSM ignoring a potent signal that Kim Jong-un has succeeded in persuading the rest of his regime to go along with denuclearization and ending its rogu...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/north_korea_ditches_antius_propaganda.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Facing humiliation, Mueller backs away from prosecution of Russian entities
JUNE 23, 2018
Mueller "farms out" his primary mission because it has turned into a farce.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/facing_humiliation_mueller_backs_away_from_prosecution_of_russian_entities.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facing humiliation, Mueller backs away from prosecution of Russian entities
> JUNE 23, 2018
> Mueller "farms out" his primary mission because it has turned into a farce.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/facing_humiliation_mueller_backs_away_from_prosecution_of_russian_entities.html


I wonder who else read this


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder who else read this


The left already knows.
Should be interesting.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

Good morning Paulie Nobail.
Do you think the 9th breakfast in jail starts to get boring, or do you think the Warsaw facility chef is able to take individual orders?
Asking for a Trump campaign official...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facing humiliation, Mueller backs away from prosecution of Russian entities
> JUNE 23, 2018
> Mueller "farms out" his primary mission because it has turned into a farce.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/facing_humiliation_mueller_backs_away_from_prosecution_of_russian_entities.html


You really are the desperate and gullible sort.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are the desperate and gullible sort.


Or, to put it in simpler terms even Izzy might understand - "Sucker".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

It's about time.

MAGA

BORDER JUMPERS OUT WITH NO 'JUDGE OR COURT'
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-trump/trump-calls-for-deporting-illegal-immigrants-with-no-judges-or-court-cases-idUSKBN1JK0OL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Priorities, I am down.

PAPER: Illegals told they'll be reunited with children if they sign deportation order...
https://www.texastribune.org/2018/06/24/kids-exchange-deportation-migrants-claim-they-were-promised-they-could/?utm_campaign=trib-social-buttons&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Priorities, I am down.
> 
> PAPER: Illegals told they'll be reunited with children if they sign deportation order...
> https://www.texastribune.org/2018/06/24/kids-exchange-deportation-migrants-claim-they-were-promised-they-could/?utm_campaign=trib-social-buttons&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Hostages.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Hostages.


Trojan Horse Invaders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trojan Horse Invaders.


  You are fascist . . . and a scared little pussy, the two go hand in hand.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

Wow. Trump wants to get rid of courts and laws in defiance of the Supreme Court. Who could ever have seen that coming?

Goodnight American democratic republic.
Goodnight Alexander Hamilton.
Goodnight Monroe.
Goodnight Jefferson.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

Trade wars are easy...

http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/20/investing/chinese-investment-united-states-falls/index.html


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's about time.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> ...


It's against the law, however. Oh, that pesky Supreme Court and their rule of laws... Oh, I forgot, we have fascistic orange-Mussolini defenders around here who don't care about Supreme Court, constitution or rule of law... unless it involves guns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are fascist . . . and a scared little pussy, the two go hand in hand.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's against the law, however. Oh, that pesky Supreme Court and their rule of laws... Oh, I forgot, we have fascistic orange-Mussolini defenders around here who don't care about Supreme Court, constitution or rule of law... unless it involves guns.


You ok?


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Good morning Paulie Nobail.
> Do you think the 9th breakfast in jail starts to get boring, or do you think the Warsaw facility chef is able to take individual orders?
> Asking for a Trump campaign official...


*Robert Mueller & his 20 Now Democratic " Stasi " will pay dearly for what *
*they've all done this time.....Paul Manafort will be the Flash point of rebellion.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are fascist . . . and a scared little pussy, the two go hand in hand.


*It's quite amusing the caustic rhetoric you're falling back on...*
*especially given that you have :*

*A. No footing on which to base the remark.*
*B. No Intelligence to figure out your Wrong.*
* C. No Cojones to actually say that in person.*
*D. No Cojones to apologize for the degrading insult.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's quite amusing the caustic rhetoric you're falling back on...*
> *especially given that you have :*
> 
> *A. No footing on which to base the remark.*
> ...


The evidence has all been posted, the verdict is in, you and yours opinions have been cultivated and swayed by by fascist propaganda.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The evidence has all been posted, the verdict is in, you and yours opinions have been cultivated and swayed by by fascist propaganda.


*You clicked on the wrong remark to respond to.....*
*But it's Ok ....I'll think for you....*

*MR rodent :*

*There is no evidence, it's ALL conjecture...all of it...including the 31 seconds of phone time*
*Mueller and his Criminal hacks based their most recent complaint. The complaint to reject *
*his bail due to " Witness " tampering....31 seconds...it's as laughable as the massive amount*
*of " socalled " data they claim to have accumulated on Concord Managment ( The Russian Firm )*
*of Russian Troll recordings of which NOTHING...yes NOTHING has been translated into English*
*to be examined....They LIED about the charges !!*
*Americans who voted for DJT have been/and are aware of the Criminal acts being conducted by*
*the Democratic Party of Human Traffickers, and the Lies being told to the public by the MSM.*
*Your Nazi Party has a 24/7 propaganda campaign in process due to the massive amount of*
*crimes being exposed by the current administration....you have No message nor solution for*
*the voters in November of 2018....Just a long list of Criminal acts that are and will be prosecuted !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You clicked on the wrong remark to respond to.....*
> *But it's Ok ....I'll think for you....*
> 
> *MR rodent :*
> ...


Sorry, but it is glaringly obvious from here that you have been influenced over time to be where you are now. You use to espouse American ideals as if they were exclusively yours, now you deny such ideals and see them as dangerous to your supreme leader.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, but it is glaringly obvious from here that you have been influenced over time to be where you are now. You use to espouse American ideals as if they were exclusively yours, now you deny such ideals and see them as dangerous to your supreme leader.



*That's funny....your sentence structure is off, your rhetoric is off, your memory*
*is off and worst of all .....I think you just visited Maxine Waters...now you're*
*off your rocker !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's funny....your sentence structure is off, your rhetoric is off, your memory*
> *is off and worst of all .....I think you just visited Maxine Waters...now you're*
> *off your rocker !*


 Your vapid responses don't change the fact that you are a fascist.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your *vapid* responses don't change the fact that you are a *fascist*.


*Did you comprehend either after you looked them up...!*

*Bwhhhhaaaaaaa..!!*
*Hoooooboy....!*

*I stimulated you and powerfully extracted a " Vapid "*
*response of extreme ignorance....*

vap·id
ˈvapəd/
_adjective_
adjective: vapid
offering nothing that is stimulating or challenging


fascism 
 us   /ˈfæʃˌɪz·əm/  
   
         

political system based on a very powerful leader, state control of social and 
economic life, and extreme pride in country and race, with no expression 
of political disagreement allowed


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Did you comprehend either after you looked them up...!*
> 
> *Bwhhhhaaaaaaa..!!*
> *Hoooooboy....!*
> ...


Seems I nailed it on the head . . . and you as well, vapid fascist boy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems I nailed it on the head . . . and you as well, vapid fascist boy.


*Seems....?*

*Nah....you seem flustered....and you're not*
*right in the head if you agree with what you posted....*

*It takes a strong person to admit they are wrong ...!*

*Seek the TRUTH !*

*Your Cult is Criminal, and you are nothing but a Tool....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your vapid responses don't change the fact that you are a fascist.


Husker has a new word.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Did you comprehend either after you looked them up...!*
> 
> *Bwhhhhaaaaaaa..!!*
> *Hoooooboy....!*
> ...


The definition when I first looked up fascism probably forty years ago was,  "a system of government where a private economy is controlled by an authoritarian state"
The definition today is a combination of definitions that may or may not have anything to do with the original definition, and seem to have been added on over the years to obfuscate the actual meaning.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

In the great green room,
there was a telephone
and a neo-fascist authoritarian and his crooked, money laundering, mercenary campaign advisor.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In the great green room,
> there was a telephone
> and a neo-fascist authoritarian and his crooked, money laundering, mercenary campaign advisor.
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail!


At least the poor guy has you and rat.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?


I'm awesome. Have to travel again soon, though, so I miss laughing at your racist stupidity for a week or so.

I hope I don't miss the Killary arrest, or Obummer's indictment. I'm really surprised it hasn't happened yet. But I'm sure it's coming down really soon! So keep your chin up, Racist Joe!


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The definition when I first looked up fascism probably forty years ago was,  "a system of government where a private economy is controlled by an authoritarian state"
> The definition today is a combination of definitions that may or may not have anything to do with the original definition, and seem to have been added on over the years to obfuscate the actual meaning.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 24, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Nobail.

Here's some bedside reading. Next to the brush and the bowl of mush...

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article210477439.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm awesome. Have to travel again soon, though, so I miss laughing at your racist stupidity for a week or so.
> 
> I hope I don't miss the Killary arrest, or Obummer's indictment. I'm really surprised it hasn't happened yet. But I'm sure it's coming down really soon! So keep your chin up, Racist Joe!


Aren't you the same guy that defended a pedophile?
Yes you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Kids Chant USA! USA! for Melania Trump at SADD Kids and Teens Conference
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/24/chants-of-usa-usa-erupt-for-melania-trump-at-sadd-kids-and-teens-conference/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwja0uOw1e7bAhUOG6wKHSnNAnoQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2THbGSugcPgEXoXk2P2M9m


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

The lefts worst nightmare.
 

White House Adviser Leo: Trump Likely Two More Supreme Court Picks
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/24/wh-adviser-leo-trump-likely-two-more-scotus-picks/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwja0uOw1e7bAhUOG6wKHSnNAnoQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw3em9nPa0Fcv48b8oHf09gq


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Remember When it was Fashionable to be Tough on Immigration?
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
Being tough on illegal immigration was once as cool as saddle shoes and a poodle skirt, and not nearly as long ago.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/remember_when_it_was_fashionable_to_be_tough_on_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Illegal alien kids are unhappy having to recite the Pledge of Allegiance
JUNE 25, 2018
This in a nutshell is the problem with illegal aliens. Most want the benefits of being in America but most don't want to assimilate.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/illegal_alien_kids_are_unhappy_having_to_recite_the_pledge_of_allegiance.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

The sad state of journalism in the era of Trump Derangement Syndrome
JUNE 25, 2018
Worst of all: this is from Politico, not the Onion, as Mike@Doranimated tweeted . One or more editors of a publication that aspires to be the insider’...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_sad_state_of_journalism_in_the_era_of_trump_derangement_syndrome.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, but it is glaringly obvious from here that you have been influenced over time to be where you are now. You use to espouse American ideals as if they were exclusively yours, now you deny such ideals and see them as dangerous to your supreme leader.


Babblisious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your vapid responses don't change the fact that you are a fascist.


Change the record.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

‘Be a man Jimmy!’: Donald Trump triggers the blue-check mob with tweet on Jimmy Fallon
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/06/24/be-a-man-jimmy-donald-trump-triggers-the-blue-check-mob-with-tweet-on-jimmy-fallon/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjzxdDv4e7bAhVH7qwKHUcwBu0QqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0pfhhb4dt_ixCVFXQT18ze


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are fascist . . . and a scared little pussy, the two go hand in hand.


Hey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

*Trump Trashes Red Hen Restaurant: ‘Dirty,’ Inside and Out!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

*Detente? North Korea skips annual anti-U.S. rally*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

*YIKES!*


*Maxine: Open Season on Trump Staff

‘They won’t be able to go to a restaurant, they won’t be able to stop at a gas station’…

…’I have no sympathy for these people’…

…’God Is On Our Side’*
40,211


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you the same guy that defended a pedophile?
> Yes you are.


I don't defend you, Joe. I despise you. Get a dictionary.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

When I said they should grab a Harley and hit the road, I didn't mean it like that...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

It's almost like the markets react badly to trade wars, even those that are easily won.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I don't defend you, Joe. I despise you. Get a dictionary.


Some people just like that sort of thing, you should get into counseling asap.
I guess child rape is still ok with you?
I bet you are a Roman Polanski fan too, just as long as the people they employ keep their jobs, do I have that about right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I don't defend you, Joe. I despise you. Get a dictionary.


Here is some more good news,

*RELIGIOUS FREEDOM WIN: SCOTUS Invalidates Ruling Against Christian Florist *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's almost like the markets react badly to trade wars, even those that are easily won.


Depends on which side you are rooting for . . . and who's doing your negotiating.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The definition when I first looked up fascism probably forty years ago was,  "a system of government where a private economy is controlled by an authoritarian state"
> The definition today is a combination of definitions that may or may not have anything to do with the original definition, and seem to have been added on over the years to obfuscate the actual meaning.



*Oh Good Grief......you're a mess.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is some more good news,
> 
> *RELIGIOUS FREEDOM WIN: SCOTUS Invalidates Ruling Against Christian Florist *


Why do you care, you aren't religious, conservative nor do you support American ideals.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump Trashes Red Hen Restaurant: ‘Dirty,’ Inside and Out!*


*The Red Hen better start watching " Restaurant Rehab ".... cleanliness is item one *
*for MOST/ALL eateries.....  *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Good Grief......you're a mess.*


I love you too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care, you aren't religious, conservative nor do you support American ideals.


What do you mean by “American ideals”?
Signed e-reader.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you mean by “American ideals”?
> Signed e-reader.


Have you decided on an answer to that yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you decided on an answer to that yet?


Rat usually answers for me.
Be patient, I have him on call.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Smells like Mel's jacket --

https://overland.org.au/2018/06/a-brief-fascist-history-of-i-dont-care/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Smells like Mel's jacket --
> 
> https://overland.org.au/2018/06/a-brief-fascist-history-of-i-dont-care/


Smells more like Godwin’s dirty socks.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

Is that the Mid Continent nail in the coffin?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Smells like Mel's jacket --
> 
> https://overland.org.au/2018/06/a-brief-fascist-history-of-i-dont-care/


*It's your armpit old goon....take a bath.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care, you aren't religious, conservative nor do you support American ideals.


Let's ask your dadd-E. He professes to be a pro-American, conservative veteran, but I have my doubts about that.
How about I pick you up this Sunday and take you to my church?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's ask your dadd-E. He professes to be a pro-American, conservative veteran, but I have my doubts about that.
> How about I pick you up this Sunday and take you to my church?


Is OK for you to be in more than one cult?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Smells more like Godwin’s dirty socks.


What does "Godwin" mean to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is OK for you to be in more than one cult?


Which one are you in now? Oh, you are talking about your union, I get it.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

Little Paulie Nobail must not find jail too appealing 'cause he's finally appealing his bail revocation. They say day 10 is a charm!

Hope Paulie slamming a little iron on the yard. But not too much. Don't want to bulk out and not fit in those 1000 dollar suits.

"I dont know why you need those fancy _suits_ Paulie, you got no _life_ to _wear_ them to!" (Name that film! No googling!!)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Is this person a democrat?





READY TO RUMBLE!
MAXINE CALLS IN THE MOB
TRUMP AIDES URGED TO GET GUNS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Trump Fires Back At Maxine... 
WATERS HISTORY OF PRAISING VIOLENCE... 
PRESIDENT'S STAFFERS, ALLIES WATCH THEIR BACKS... 
Homeland Security employees warned of increased threats... 
_Burned animal carcass left on staffer's porch..._ 
TRUMP UNLOADS ON 'DIRTY' RESTAURANT THAT BOOTED PRESS SECRETARY...
Ren Hen In Legal Trouble? 
FLORIDA AG BULLIED: Thugs got one inch from my face...


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Fires Back At Maxine...
> WATERS HISTORY OF PRAISING VIOLENCE...
> PRESIDENT'S STAFFERS, ALLIES WATCH THEIR BACKS...
> Homeland Security employees warned of increased threats...
> ...



*The Democrats have " Yanked " the Genie from the Bottle, now they have to deal with*
*the consequences of their actions.....American Citizens will NOT be pushed around*
*by a Thug Democratic Party.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Democrats have " Yanked " the Genie from the Bottle, now they have to deal with*
> *the consequences of their actions.....American Citizens will NOT be pushed around*
> *by a Thug Democratic Party.....*


Strange how you say, "American Citizens" as if that is a separate, monolith that is controlled and given marching orders from a centralized source.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Little Paulie Nobail must not find jail too appealing 'cause he's finally appealing his bail revocation. They say day 10 is a charm!
> 
> Hope Paulie slamming a little iron on the yard. But not too much. Don't want to bulk out and not fit in those 1000 dollar suits.
> 
> "I dont know why you need those fancy _suits_ Paulie, you got no _life_ to _wear_ them to!" (Name that film! No googling!!)




*You are " The Catcher Don't Lie ", cause a Pitcher wouldn't post such things.....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm really sad that Harley and Davidson would lie.

I'm so glad Potus knows the real truth.

I'm so glad Killary has been jailed at last. Obummer must be running through a wheat field trailed by a crop duster some where in Murica.

MAGA!


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm really sad that Harley and Davidson would lie.
> 
> I'm so glad Potus knows the real truth.
> 
> ...


" Obummer must be running through a wheat field trailed by a crop duster some where in Murica. "

*Why is Barry running from a " Rainbow "....... the MSM said he loved that smell......*
*The smell of a Lakefront Chitown bath house in Murica...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange how you say, "American Citizens" as if that is a separate, monolith that is controlled and given marching orders from a centralized source.


Not really.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

This is your friendly reminder:

July before a midterm.
Do you know what's gonna happen?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not really.


I see, coming from where you are at, that is normal to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see, coming from where you are at, that is normal to you.


What is strange is how you put non-citizens above citizens, sad. Pinko on his way to full blown red commie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm really sad that Harley and Davidson would lie.
> 
> I'm so glad Potus knows the real truth.
> 
> ...


Maybe you're  the "Catcher in the Rye".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

What's that I hear? Dow down, Harley moving overseas, Canada wants to build a wall and what? . . .  What's that? The beginnings of the new ISIS is forming?  . . . and you wonder why they hate the US, still.

The United Nations implored member countries Monday to fill a critical funding gap that the Trump administration created by sharply cutting the U.S. contribution to a program that helps Palestinian refugees across the Middle East.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 206227, member: 1707"

What's that I hear? Dow down, Harley moving overseas, Canada wants to build a wall and what? . . .  What's that? The beginnings of the new ISIS is forming?  . . . and you wonder why they hate the US, still.
*More Fake News.....*

The United Nations implored member countries Monday to fill a critical funding gap that the Trump administration created by sharply cutting the U.S. contribution to a program that helps Palestinian refugees across the Middle East.
*Yep....let them fill the bucket for awhile and when THEY cut the ingrates off, they'll understand*
*why Trump did what he did ! In a word ..." Futile "..!*


/QUOTE


*Hey Bleeding Heart Liberal....send half your retirement over there...*
*Make sure they don't know who you are, they'll beat down your door for *
*MORE !*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey Racist Joe - good news on the job front. You can leave Standard Brands. Apparently the Space Force is hiring. Sign up on Mars! I'd get going if I was you. The line will be long soon.

Speaking of space:
Goodnight moon.
Goodnight cow jumping over the moon.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail, no appeal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Joe - good news on the job front. You can leave Standard Brands. Apparently the Space Force is hiring. Sign up on Mars! I'd get going if I was you. The line will be long soon.
> 
> Speaking of space:
> Goodnight moon.
> ...


You have made "cuckoo" the new normal.
Nice work.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What does "Godwin" mean to you?


Nothing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing?


It reminds me of you.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It reminds me of you.


So we will add "Godwin" to the list of words you fling around without knowing the meaning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> So we will add "Godwin" to the list of words you fling around without knowing the meaning.


We wont, but you people can do whatever you want.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

RECORD $300 BILLION REPATRIATED TO USA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Celebrity Style
*Melania Trump’s Most Stylish Moments Since Taking on the FLOTUS Title*
By Roxanne Adamiyatt and Cristina Gibson
June 25, 2018





 Olivier Douliery-Pool/Getty

[URL='http://www.zergnet.com/i/2972727/60947/0/0/144022266/1']     [/URL]
[URL='http://www.zergnet.com/i/3034059/60947/0/0/144022266/3'][URL='http://www.zergnet.com/i/3034059/60947/0/0/144022266/3']     [/URL][/URL]


Thanks to her former modeling career, First Lady *Melania Trump* Opens a New Window.  can turn even the most casual outfit into a major fashion moment. Since arriving in Washington, D.C., in January 2017, she has consistently wowed Us with her style choices, as she takes cues from former trendsetting First Ladies like Jackie Kennedy and embraces high-fashion designs.

Much like First Lady Michelle Obama before her, Melania’s outfits always keep Us guessing. Whether she is hosting her first state dinner for French President Emmanuel and First Lady Brigitte Macron in a sparkling Chanel Haute Couture gown that was modified from as jumpsuit in the brand’s Spring 2018 runway collection or sporting a pastel blue Burberry coat to read to children at the annual White House Easter Egg Roll, the First Lady’s wardrobe creatively and tastefully embraces color, texture and design.

Here at Stylish, we’ve been keeping tabs on her most stylish moments both at home and abroad. Keep scrolling to see our favorite looks!




*June 25 *
Following her visit to Texas in a controversial Zara jacket with “I Really Don’t Care. Do U?” emblazoned on the back, the First Lady welcomed the King and Queen of Jordan to the White House on Monday, June 25, in a light pink leather Proenza Schouler wrap dress that is currently sold-out but once retailed for $3,950.

_Credit:_ Win McNamee/Getty



*June 19*
To host the King and Queen of Spain at the White House, the First Lady went with a lovely olive and white Valentino dress she paired with matching olive heels. 

_Credit:_ Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images



*June 6*
For her first public outing in nearly a month with her husband at the National Response Coordination Center inside the FEMA headquarters, the First Lady chose to wear a belted camel trench coat-dress with pointed-toe stilettos.

_Credit:_ JIM WATSON/AFP/Getty


*May 10*
For an early morning trip to Joint Base Andrews in Washington, D.C., the First Lady stunned in a modern wide-leg Dior pantsuit and black pumps. 

_Credit:_ Yuri Gripas/Bloomberg via Getty


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Celebrity Style
> *Melania Trump’s Most Stylish Moments Since Taking on the FLOTUS Title*
> By Roxanne Adamiyatt and Cristina Gibson
> June 25, 2018
> ...


Wow.
The queens of Spain and Jordan aint bad either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

This will play so well in the midterms,
*Rage-sistance Raunch!

Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didn’t ‘Jizz’ in Your Food*

Several network and cable funnymen took swipes at White House press secretary Sarah Sanders, celebrating the Red Hen Restaurant owner who organized a staff-led resistance to serving Sanders, her family, and friends


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wow.
> The queens of Spain and Jordan aint bad either.


Eye candy for the brain-dead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wow.
> The queens of Spain and Jordan aint bad either.


See what happens when you get out of the truck? LoL.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This will play so well in the midterms,
> *Rage-sistance Raunch!*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/06/26/late-night-hosts-rip-sarah-sanders-the-chefs-couldve-ejaculated-in-your-food/*
> *Late-Night Hosts Rip Sarah Sanders: Be Grateful Chefs Didn’t ‘Jizz’ in Your Food*
> ...


If you don't think that is possible, you should read Bourdain's book.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Eye candy for the brain-dead.


This must be your dream girl,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

*OUCH!
Elections have consequences, Mother Fuckers
SUPREMES UPHOLD TRAVEL BAN *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Eye candy for the brain-dead.


Seems looks are the first and main concern of the nutter brigade . . . like Trump with his tweet about The Red Hen, not content, which they lack so don't look for or appreciate, it's all about appearances. Like with Obama.


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

*Trump slams Red Hen for being 'filthy.' Inspectors found no violations but Mar-a-Lago was cited 78 times in three years *


Trump says the Red Hen restaurant is "filthy" and "badly needs a paint job."
Critics were quick to point out that some of the president's own establishments have not performed well in their own inspections.
The Associated Press found the president's Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida was cited 78 times over three years for health code violations, including cooking staff not washing their hands and the “accumulation of black/green mold-like substance” on an ice machine.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/25/trump-slams-virginia-restaurant-for-being-filthy-but-inspectors-fou.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

*Food Safety News*
Breaking News for everyone's consumption



*Red Hen's clean, but some inspection reports a bit curious
*
By Dan Flynn | June 26, 2018

Whenever a previously obscure restaurant stumbles into the media’s spotlights, somebody is sure to raise its food safety record. After his press secretary was asked to leave the Red Hen Restaurant in Lexington, VA, this past week, President Donald J. Trump suggested that an eatery that is dirty on the outside is likely dirty on the inside too. The Red Hen may just be a tad shop worn.

Political writers were quick to report that the Red Hen “received a clean bill of health earlier this year” and that’s true. 
*However, food safety experts almost always warn consumers not*
* to put too much faith in any one inspection report.*






*Sarah Sanders*

Restaurant inspection reports are best viewed over time. 
*The Red Hen that gained so much publicity by asking the Sarah Sanders *
*party to leave has only been inspected four times since 2014. *
*Most standards call for restaurant inspections at least twice a year.*

The Red Hen is not getting inspected that often. Between 2015 and 2017, the restaurant at 11 E Washington St. in Lexington went 14 months without an inspection, leaving 2016 out completely. Inspecting the Red Hen is the job of the Central Shenandoah Health District (CSHD), the largest health district by area in Virginia. In the 3,439 square mile area between the Allegheny Mounts on the west and the Blue Ridge Mountains on the east, there are 1,100 restaurants requiring inspections.

Infrequent inspections are not the only food safety concern for the Red Hen.

*-> In 2014, the restaurant was written up for two critical violations. One involved raw beef stored above cooked ready-to-eat food. The other problem was raw thawing meat stored above cookie bars. During the inspection, the Red Hen operators were instructed to: “Separate raw foods during storage, preparation, holding, and display from raw RTE food including other raw food such as fish for sushi or molluscan shellfish, or other raw RTE food such as vegetables, and cooked RTE food.” <-*

The potential for cross-contamination was corrected during the inspection.

The Red Hen also was not marking prepared ready-to-eat (RTE) food with “consume by” dates.

“If the food is held at 41 degrees F or below the food shall be served or sold within 7 calendar days. Some harmful bacteria continue to grow even at refrigeration temperatures so limiting the amount of time in storage limits the amount of growth allowed for these bacteria,” inspectors noted.

But inspector notes that did not result in a “red” violation for the Red Hen might have been more troublesome for the restaurant if the inspectors had been so inclined. Here’s what they wrote:

“Note; It was discussed that ‘wild grown’ mushrooms or home-grown mushrooms may not be used in the facility and are strictly prohibited for use. Mushrooms must be purchased from a reputable dealer supplier.” Available reports do not indicate how the dangerous mushrooms were being used at the Red Hen or what happened to them.

Other notes from 2014 were positive about the restaurant operators’ use of food and unit temperatures, mechanical dish-machine sanitizing and overall food safety knowledge.

The Red Hen went 18 months until it was again inspected in November 2015, and it did not have any violations. Inspector notes were all positive.

When the next inspection occurred in January 2017, there was another strange inspection note.

“Observed pickles/jams in a hermetically sealed container is not from an approved food processing plant,” inspectors noted in an “observation” rather than a violation. They said the “observation” was corrected during inspection. Here’s what they said:

“Operator stated that jars were for decorative use only. The operator will take jars home. Obtain food in hermetically sealed containers from a food processing plant that is regulated by the food regulatory agency that has jurisdiction over that plant.”

The manufacturer of pickles and jams without strictly adhering to acidic food regulations is a well-recognized food safety danger.

Without more frequent inspections, the Red Hen’s bill of health is more incomplete than clean. Those mushrooms and acidic foods should keep inspectors interested in coming back, even though the White House Press Secretary likely won’t be returning.



*Do more research Booty Butt.....It appears once again the President was RIGHT about the RED HEN !

And as usual, the MSM Lies their asses off....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

*Obviously the Sanders/Huckabee's are not as picky as the POTUS, so he did them a favor *
*by exposing some pretty questionable practices....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

I hear Harley already has overseas production, what is the dumbass-in-chief babbling about now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

*Judge throws out climate suit against oil producers*
Jazz Shaw Jun 26, 2018 11:21 AM





Dismissed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

So much good news today,
*SCOTUS delivers pro-life — and free-speech — win in 5-4 NIFLA decision*
Ed Morrissey Jun 26, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





Not a total victory, but a clear signal of one


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Meltdown,
*…Ellison Suggests Gorsuch Bribed*
854
*…SCOTUS Strikes CA Abortion Law Targeting Crisis Pregnancy Centers*


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

It is interesting to note that the Supreme Court has erred famously in the past by making what are now seen as racist rulings, most notably Dred Scott v Sandford (blacks are not entitled to the same civil rights as whites) and Korematsu v United States (which allowed internment camps for ethnic Japanese living  near the west coast).  Even more interesting is the Court's decision cites Korematsu as "objectively unlawful" and "morally repugnant" in rebuttal to the formal dissent.  Blind in one eye, I guess.


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Food Safety News*
> Breaking News for everyone's consumption
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Its the DEEP STATE.  Right - nut job.


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Obviously the Sanders/Huckabee's are not as picky as the POTUS, so he did them a favor *
> *by exposing some pretty questionable practices....*


Like grabbing women by the pussy?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hear Harley already has overseas production, what is the dumbass-in-chief babbling about now?


*When you cannot discuss a subject you just spit and babble....Correct ?*
*That's what I thought.*

*Just an FYI, I'm pretty sure HD manufactures a good portion of the signature*
*components stateside and ships them as such...*
*They have also outsourced a bunch of the perimeter parts so there's a good chance*
*those parts can be shipped to the " Assembly " locations in the EU....*

*If I'm off on my " assumptions " ....then do some research and post " Your " facts....*


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

"Hard to see how the White House will reconcile Trump's sudden worries about food safety with the 15 violations they found last year at Mar-a-Lago," tweeted David Martosko, the US political editor for The Daily Mail.

Also at Trump branded properties: 

Washington, DC, health inspectors found 10 health code violations during an April visit to the Trump International Hotel, rating the hotel as "moderate risk" based on the inspection.
During a May follow-up, DC health inspectors found that the hotel failed to comply with some of the instructions to correct the violations, and the hotel remained in the "moderate risk" category. The steakhouse at the hotel, BLT Prime, was also given a "moderate risk" rating by inspectors in April.
And at the Trump International Hotel in Las Vegas, the hotel's steakhouse was forced to briefly shut down in 2012 when health inspectors found more than 50 violations.
http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-mar-a-lago-health-code-violations-resurface-after-red-hen-attack-2018-6


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Like grabbing women by the pussy?


*Locker room talk.....of course you would be offended by it, seeing as *
*you can't identify as " Male "...I know..I know...you're GN.*

*Do you have video of him physically grabbing a female genitalia in public....*
*If not, you can go back in your room now.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> "Hard to see how the White House will reconcile Trump's sudden worries about food safety with the 15 violations they found last year at Mar-a-Lago," tweeted David Martosko, the US political editor for The Daily Mail.
> 
> Also at Trump branded properties:
> 
> ...



*Fake News....until you can produce REAL inspector reports !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

*SESSIONS?
AYFKM?
Sessions LA visit sparks mass protest...*


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Locker room talk.....of course you would be offended by it, seeing as *
> *you can't identify as " Male "...I know..I know...you're GN.*
> 
> *Do you have video of him physically grabbing a female genitalia in public....*
> *If not, you can go back in your room now.....*


Trump is creepy pervert - you too perhaps?  You idolize Trump.  Do you to like to sneak around and try to see 14 year old girls changing?  It's OK you can tell us.  Trump likes to brag about it.  

Four women who competed in the 1997 Miss Teen USA beauty pageant said Donald Trump walked into the dressing room while contestants — some as young as 15 — were changing.

“I remember putting on my dress really quick because I was like, ‘Oh my god, there’s a man in here,’” said Mariah Billado, the former Miss Vermont Teen USA.

Trump, she recalled, said something like, “Don’t worry, ladies, I’ve seen it all before.”

Three other women, who asked to remain anonymous for fear of getting engulfed in a media firestorm, also remembered Trump entering the dressing room while girls were changing. Two of them said the girls rushed to cover their bodies, with one calling it “shocking” and “creepy.” The third said she was clothed and introduced herself to Trump.

*“I’ll tell you the funniest is that I’ll go backstage before a show and everyone’s getting dressed,” Trump told Howard Stern in recordings released Saturday by CNN. “No men are anywhere, and I’m allowed to go in, because I’m the owner of the pageant and therefore I’m inspecting it. ... ‘Is everyone OK?’ You know, they’re standing there with no clothes. ‘Is everybody OK?’ And you see these incredible looking women, and so I sort of get away with things like that.”*

Until now it was never alleged that this behavior extended to the teen pageant, in which contestants can be as old as 19 or as young as 14.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/kendalltaggart/teen-beauty-queens-say-trump-walked-in-on-them-changing?utm_term=.egW4znNra#.hxQ9PljKk


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is creepy pervert - you too perhaps?  You idolize Trump.  Do you to like to sneak around and try to see 14 year old girls changing?  It's OK you can tell us.  Trump likes to brag about it.
> 
> Four women who competed in the 1997 Miss Teen USA beauty pageant said Donald Trump walked into the dressing room while contestants — some as young as 15 — were changing.
> 
> ...


 . . . and I'm sure what we know is simply the tip of the creepy, disgusting iceberg. Trump is NYC born and raised, the smut and filth capital of America . . . even the golden showers are probably lightweight stuff to him.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 26, 2018)

Melania Trumps most stylish moments before election...


----------



## Friesland (Jun 26, 2018)

Poor Paulie Nobail is now joined by his friend Paulie Nodismissal...

Poor Paulie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Melania Trumps most stylish moments before election...
> 
> View attachment 2845


Now I really like her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

espola said:


> It is interesting to note that the Supreme Court has erred famously in the past by making what are now seen as racist rulings, most notably Dred Scott v Sandford (blacks are not entitled to the same civil rights as whites) and Korematsu v United States (which allowed internment camps for ethnic Japanese living  near the west coast).  Even more interesting is the Court's decision cites Korematsu as "objectively unlawful" and "morally repugnant" in rebuttal to the formal dissent.  Blind in one eye, I guess.


Rulings that were made 160 + years ago and another near seventy years ago. So you want to talk history, huh?
Interestingly, President Roosevelt a Democrat ordered the internment of American citizens and way back when Dred Scott was decided another Democrat was President and Chief Justice Tanney was appointed by a Democrat.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I'm sure what we know is simply the tip of the creepy, disgusting iceberg. Trump is NYC born and raised, the smut and filth capital of America . . . even the golden showers are probably lightweight stuff to him.


Yeah!!!
Those New Yorkers are a bunch of deplorables!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Melania Trumps most stylish moments before election...
> 
> View attachment 2845


Those that can, do.


What's Obama doing with oprah?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Melania Trumps most stylish moments before election...
> 
> View attachment 2845


Those that can, do, those who cannot do wear pant suits.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rulings that were made 160 + years ago and another near seventy years ago. So you want to talk history, huh?
> Interestingly, President Roosevelt a Democrat ordered the internment of American citizens and way back when Dred Scott was decided another Democrat was President and Chief Justice Tanney was appointed by a Democrat.


Were any of those known to be criminal frauds?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 26, 2018)

OMG - Harley-Davidson lied on it's 8K!!!! Either Harley or Davidson are in DEEP STATE SHYTE...

Or Trump has 0 understanding of economics and is a pathalogical liar. You make the call

Lock flathead up! Lock flathead up! Lock flathead up!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now I really like her.


Sure, but you're gonna have to repaint the ceiling, Spanky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - Harley-Davidson lied on it's 8K!!!! Either Harley or Davidson are in DEEP STATE SHYTE...
> 
> Or Trump has 0 understanding of economics and is a pathalogical liar. You make the call
> 
> Lock flathead up! Lock flathead up! Lock flathead up!


Your TDS episodes seem to be flattening out.
Too soon to be optimistic about recovery, but I do sense acceptance.
Baby steps.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is creepy pervert - you too perhaps?  You idolize Trump.  Do you to like to sneak around and try to see 14 year old girls changing?  It's OK you can tell us.  Trump likes to brag about it.
> 
> Four women who competed in the 1997 Miss Teen USA beauty pageant said Donald Trump walked into the dressing room while contestants — some as young as 15 — were changing.
> 
> ...


*The Creepy Pervert*

*You must be a Creep.*
*You're quite Creepy.*
*Creepy is rather Perverted.*
*You seem quite Perverted.*
*You must be a Pervert.*
*A rather Perverted kinda Creep.*
*Thus you're one Creepy Pervert.*


*Just walk away.......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Melania Trumps most stylish moments before election...
> 
> View attachment 2845



*Poor Poor Slinger.....now he's Fantasizing about the FLOTUS in*
*her younger days.....*

*Please do wash those beaters before you touch a doorknob ya Slingin Slob.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Let this be a lesson to you haters in here, don't be a douche.


*Update: ‘Red Hen’ Owner Resigns from Business Group*
835


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Creepy Pervert*
> 
> *You must be a Creep.*
> *You're quite Creepy.*
> ...


Looks like I hit a nerve with nono's.  So you are a creepy perve that likes to do like Trumpy and sneak around to see little girls changing.  Yup another fine Republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

How did that work out for ya?

*Red Hen owner resigns as director of ‘Main Street Lexington’*
John SextonPosted at 5:01 pm on June 26, 2018







Main Street Lexington is a volunteer business organization founded in 2013 with the goal of “re-establishing downtown Lexington as the vibrant economic and cultural nexus of our area.” Today, Stephanie Wilkinson, owner of the Red Hen restaurant, resigned her position as the group’s executive director. From WDBJ 7:

See Also: It’s on: The epic Tapper-Ellison battle over Farrakhan

Elizabeth Outland Branner, Board President of Main Street Lexington, says she accepted the resignation of Wilkinson as the executive director of Main Street Lexington.

“Considering the events of the past weekend, Stephanie felt it best, that for the continued success of Main Street Lexington, she should step aside,” Branner states.

I’d say that’s her first smart decision in the last week. The Facebook page for Historic Downtown Lexington Virginia, which may not be directly connected with Main Street Lexington, posted a statement criticizing Wilkinson’s decision and apologizing to President Trump and Press Secretary Sanders. That post has since been removed but screenshots of it exist:


* 
John Beagle‏ @johnbeagle Jun 25




The Facebook Poll from the Historic Downtown Lexington Virginia page is over. Here are the results: 80% against Stephanie Wilkinson keeping her position as the Director of Main Street Lexington.pic.twitter.com/cPvbw1UvH6







9:56 AM - 25 Jun 2018*


The same page apparently also ran a poll asking if Wilkinson should keep her position as director of Main Street Lexington:



Wilkinson has other problems to worry about. Wired reports that reviews for her restaurant have taken a beating on Yelp since she asked Sanders to leave:

Many of the press secretary’s supporters spent the weekend vandalizing the restaurant’s page by leaving thousands of fraudulent one-star reviews. Others who agreed with Wilkinson’s decision responded by writing retaliatory five-star reviews, turning Yelp into an unwilling platform for political speech. In essence, Yelp became a battleground—and not for the first time…

In theory, when a local business becomes part of a national controversy, Yelp has an established strategy to deal with the fallout. In reality, the Red Hen’s Yelp page remains a mess. It had more than 15,000 reviews at the time of writing and the restaurant’s overall rating is down to 1.5 stars, from nearly five stars several days ago.

Wilkinson strikes me as an extremist who invited a public response to her public action. So if anyone wants to badmouth her personally or refuse to visit her restaurant in response, I get that. But I still wish we weren’t in this situation in the first place. I’ve written before that one of the things I like about the right is that _not everything has to be political_. While the left puts out talking points for every Thanksgiving dinner, the right generally takes a pass on that sort of thing. And that’s to our credit.

But so long as the left insists on making everything a part of its #resistance drama, I guess this kind of backlash, while regrettable, is inevitable. You can’t start a political firestorm in your own place of business and then complain when your business was burned down by the same political firestorm. It seems Stephanie Wilkinson is learning that the hard way.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Looks like I hit a nerve with nono's.  So you are a creepy perve that likes to do like Trumpy and sneak around to see little girls changing.  Yup another fine Republican.



*Dude....*
*You're solidifying my premise....*
*I'm not your long time nemesis...*
*You really need to clean up yur act...*
*Before you end up in a burlap sack....*
*I might make you shake n shiver....*
*But it's no life at the bottom of the river.....*

*Creepy Thoughts to yourself Pervert....*


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

Trump is a Grade A pervert. I don't even know if "pervert" is a strong enough word, actually. The longer our nation is forced to hear about Donald Trump, the more we continue to learn about just how terrible of a human being he truly is.

Donald Trump's first wife, Ivana, in a sworn deposition, stated that he raped her in 1989. She described it as such to her closest confidantes on several occasions. A book describing the sexual encounter called it a "violent assault." Ivana later said she didn't want her description of the encounter to be interpreted in a literal or criminal sense.

Donald Trump has been sued for allegedly raping a 13-year-old girl in 1994. (Drew Angerer/Getty Images)

If this country treated the sexual assault of women seriously, that incident alone should've sent Trump to prison, if not at least providing a full stop to his career.

Now, a new federal lawsuit has been filed from a woman who says Donald Trump raped her in 1994 at a party hosted by convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein. She was 13 at the time. A previous lawsuit filed by this woman without the help of an attorney was dismissed, but caught the attention of lawyers who decided to take on her case and refile it for her.

Trump has previously denounced the allegations as categorically false and disgusting.

As horrific and far fetched as it sounds, this is the exact stuff billionaire Jeffrey Epstein was accused of doing. He was convicted and sent to prison for soliciting prostitution from an underage girl.

It appears Donald Trump may have known about Epstein's predilections. Years ago in an interview with New York Magazine Trump said, "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy,'' Trump booms from a speakerphone. "He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it -- Jeffrey enjoys his social life."

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/king-donald-trump-pervert-article-1.2683705


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is a Grade A pervert. I don't even know if "pervert" is a strong enough word, actually. The longer our nation is forced to hear about Donald Trump, the more we continue to learn about just how terrible of a human being he truly is.
> 
> Donald Trump's first wife, Ivana, in a sworn deposition, stated that he raped her in 1989. She described it as such to her closest confidantes on several occasions. A book describing the sexual encounter called it a "violent assault." Ivana later said she didn't want her description of the encounter to be interpreted in a literal or criminal sense.
> 
> ...





*Seriously....you are hangin out the window....*
*No one want's to be exposed to your inner twists and turns.....*
*Give it a break......Pee Wee Herman...*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 26, 2018)

Goodnight brush.
Goodnight Harley.
Goodnight Davidson.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail. Scratch another mark on the wall... Trump is a target said the ruling... oh my.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

Where have you been?
Trump is THE target lol.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day --

http://abcnews4.com/news/local/summerville-woman-charged-with-assaulting-boy-at-community-pool-assaulting-deputies


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where have you been?
> Trump is THE target lol.


Oh, you do have news now at your place!


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight brush.
> Goodnight Harley.
> Goodnight Davidson.
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail. Scratch another mark on the wall... *Trump is a target said the ruling*... oh my.



*LIAR....*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey, did anyone ever bet me on the whole NK gets rid of its nukes things? All you brave boys?

Cause Imma working up a mighty thirst, my brothers, a mi-i-i-i-i-ighty thirst.

Oh, and Goodnight Paulie Nobail...
Goodnight Paulie Nobails failed dismissal motion... 
"Even a blind person can see that the true target of the Special Counsel’s investigation is President Trump," Judge Ellis said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Leftist Hypocrisy Just Keeps on Comin'
LLOYD MARCUS
After every Trump victory for America, the American left becomes more insane, outraged, and dangerous. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/leftist_hypocrisy_just_keeps_on_comin.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Here is your collusion,

Putin-Trump summit on agenda as Bolton holds Moscow talks...
http://news.trust.org/item/20180626230124-hzyqp


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, you do have news now at your place!


Newsflash! 
Trump has been the target since he came out of the elevator at Trump Tower in 2015 and threw his hat in the presidential ring.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Even a blind person can see that the true target of the Special Counsel’s investigation is President Trump," Judge Ellis said.


I think we have a breakthrough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

*Unhinged: New RNC Campaign Ad Targets Left’s Heated Rhetoric…and It is BRUTAL*
Kira Davis


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

*OH SHIT!
First Citizens United and Now This,
Supremes deal sharp defeat to public employee unions, banning mandatory fees... 




► 0:37
Major League 2: Rotten Bums + Parking Lot - YouTube
YouTube‎*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Election have consequences.






*It’s Past Time We Tackled Education Reform*
Joe Cunningham

If not now, when?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

The unions argued that so-called fair share fees pay for collective bargaining and other work the union does on behalf of all employees, not just its members. More than half the states already have right-to-work laws banning mandatory fees, but most members of public-employee unions are concentrated in states that don’t, including California, New York, and Illinois.

Labor leaders fear that not only will workers who don’t belong to a union stop paying fees, but that some union members might decide to stop paying dues if they could in essence get the union’s representation for free.

A recent study by Frank Manzo of the Illinois Public Policy Institute and Robert Bruno of the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign estimated that public-sector unions could lose more than 700,000 members over time as a result of the ruling and that unions also could suffer a loss of political influence that could depress wages as well.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Election have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The unions argued that so-called fair share fees pay for collective bargaining and other work the union does on behalf of all employees, not just its members. More than half the states already have right-to-work laws banning mandatory fees, but most members of public-employee unions are concentrated in states that don’t, including California, New York, and Illinois.
> 
> Labor leaders fear that not only will workers who don’t belong to a union stop paying fees, but that some union members might decide to stop paying dues if they could in essence get the union’s representation for free.
> 
> A recent study by Frank Manzo of the Illinois Public Policy Institute and Robert Bruno of the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign estimated that public-sector unions could lose more than 700,000 members over time as a result of the ruling and that unions also could suffer a loss of political influence that could depress wages as well.


A simple solution would be to apply the union-negotiated payscale and benefits only to the union members.  Non-members get the legal minimum wage, holidays, and vacations.  Period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> A simple solution would be to apply the union-negotiated payscale and benefits only to the union members.  Non-members get the legal minimum wage, holidays, and vacations.  Period.


Not so simple.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day --

http://wset.com/news/local/west-virginia-man-charged-after-police-said-he-threw-feces-at-the-red-hen

MAGA!


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not so simple.


???  Union members get union-negotiated benefits.  Non-members don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

*NEW FACE OF THE LEFT...*

*MSNBC HOSTS GUSH...** 
*
*Women dominating Dem primaries...** 
*
*Establishment Takes Beating...** 

PELOSI SNAPS; ASKED ABOUT FRESH CANDIDATES... *


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Wacko-loon "civility" now extends at least as far as the Red Hen Bakery in Middlesex, Vt.

https://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/life/food/2018/06/27/red-hen-and-sarah-sanders-controversy-hits-middlesex-vermont-bakery/738493002/


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think we have a breakthrough.


*Yes....we do !*

*Robert Mueller should be in the Jail cell Manafort's in.....POS.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

*Christmas in July,






KENNEDY RETIRING
SUPREME COURT SEAT OPENS  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

From the HP 

 CODE RED:
KENNEDY RETIRING


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

HEIST MASTER MITCH CRIPPLES DEM PARTY 

Mitch McConnell Just Weakened Unions ― And The Democratic Party


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 8h8 hours ago




Congratulations to Maxine Waters, whose crazy rants have made her, together with Nancy Pelosi, the unhinged FACE of the Democrat Party. Together, they will Make America Weak Again! But have no fear, America is now stronger than ever before, and I’m not going anywhere!

4:18 AM - 27 Jun 2018


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HEIST MASTER MITCH CRIPPLES DEM PARTY
> 
> Mitch McConnell Just Weakened Unions ― And The Democratic Party


The turtle actually did something that helped move conservatism forward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The turtle actually did something that helped move conservatism forward.


There had to be something in it for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Par for the course.

*Jim Carrey Draws Trump Stomping Migrant Child in TIME Cover Parody*
322


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

One of my favorite political pictures,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

*LISTEN: DNC Members Wail After Kennedy Announces His Retirement*





Photo by Selcuk Acar/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images
ByHank Berrien
June 27, 2018
33.9k views
On Wednesday, after it was announced that Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy was stepping down from the court, providing an opportunity for President Trump to select a justice who would hew to the conservative line and not cross it on many occasions, as Kennedy did, the news was relayed to a Democratic National Committee meeting, and their doleful reactions would have filled any tumbler with leftist tears:

After the moans of “Ohhh,” and “Oh, my God,” a voice intones, “Not that he’s done us good on these recent decisions, but he was the one occasionally persuadable.” Another voice stated, “This is not good news.”

It is enormously ironic that those one the Left, who have used the judicial branch to overturn the will of the voters, should whine about the possibility that a strong conservative bent should animate the land's highest court.

After the recent decisions handed down by SCOTUS that ruled for a Christian baker, ruled against public sector unions, and upheld President Trump's so-called "travel ban," the moaning from Democrats was loud enough.

And now it's sheer cacophony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

The memo is out! Chuck Todd & Andrea Mitchell join Dems in expecting GOP 'hypocrisy' over vacant SCOTUS seat


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day -- Russell Walker, Republican candidate for North Crolina State House District 48.  Some of his recent campaign material --

 “God is racist.”
“God made the races and he is the greatest racist ever.”
“What is wrong with being a white supremacist?”
“The Jews are not Semitic, they are Satanic as they all descend from Satan.”

The NC Republican Party has announced they are withdrawing support for his candidacy.  No word yet from the White Huse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Democrats Whine to McConnell: No Vote on Kennedy Replacement Until After Midterms


Leading Democratic Senators are demanding a vote on the Trump administration’s forthcoming nominee to the Supreme Court be delayed until after the midterm elections in November 2018. 

3,911
*…Matthews: ‘Time for Vengeance’ for Garland…*
805
*…McConnell: Will Vote to Confirm This Fall…*
1,337
*…Trump Promises Replacement from Conservative List…*
1,234
*…Klukowski: Trump Can Create First Reliable Conservative Majority Since 1934…*
211
*…‘F*************CK’: Left Melts Down…*
2,744
*…Toobin: ‘Roe v. Wade Is Doomed’*
462


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats Whine to McConnell: No Vote on Kennedy Replacement Until After Midterms
> 
> 
> Leading Democratic Senators are demanding a vote on the Trump administration’s forthcoming nominee to the Supreme Court be delayed until after the midterm elections in November 2018.
> ...


Time to let the voters decide in the midterms. The vote can happen next year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time to let the voters decide in the midterms. The vote can happen next year.


You know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Why would we need a wall?
*132 candidates killed during campaign season!*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Nobail.

Goodnight Merrick Garland...

Goodnight veterans everwhere...

https://www.nbcnews.com/video/air-force-veteran-sets-himself-on-fire-to-protest-treatment-by-va-1264711747528


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2018)

The one where Ricky Fandango thinks a Vet lighting themselves on fire is comic gold..?

Uh... Ok?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The one where Ricky Fandango thinks a Vet lighting themselves on fire is comic gold..?
> 
> Uh... Ok?


Nice trick, you sneaky little waste of skin.
I clicked "funny" when you posted the first two lines.

You added the last one afterward.

I honestly thought you learned how to be funny.
I know better now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The one where Ricky Fandango thinks a Vet lighting themselves on fire is comic gold..?
> 
> Uh... Ok?


Im gonna leave the "funny" icon up there just to remind you what a deceitful prick you are.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time to let the voters decide in the midterms. The vote can happen next year.


*The vote will Happen Aug 2nd, 2018 @ 10:00 am EST....maybe even sooner !*

*Democrats heads will further explode immediately after....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gonna leave the "funny" icon up there just to remind you what a deceitful prick you are.


You're being kind of hard on deceitful pricks, aren't you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice trick, you sneaky little waste of skin.
> I clicked "funny" when you posted the first two lines.
> 
> You added the last one afterward.
> ...


As if..........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
> 
> Goodnight Merrick Garland...
> 
> ...


Good night child rapist collaborator.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're being kind of hard on deceitful pricks, aren't you?


Ive always been nice to freedom fries.
He didnt need to pull a commie sneak attack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive always been nice to freedom fries.
> He didnt need to pull a commie sneak attack.


Goes straight to his character.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hollywood Implodes over Justice Kennedy Retirement: 'This Is How You Lose a Country'
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/06/27/hollywood-implodes-over-justice-kennedy-retirement-this-is-how-you-lose-a-country/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj7lc7XsfXbAhUQVK0KHbINDQoQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2ECdgkMCWC0kEExg8507Z3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Comedy Central Writer Wishes Anthony Kennedy Was Shot
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/27/comedy-central-writer-wishes-anthony-kennedy-was-shot/&ved=0ahUKEwjYj9n-sPXbAhUE-6wKHRMMA8oQqUMIMzAC&usg=AOvVaw1LKYl4fSE6a9X0C1scKZUU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Chris Matthews: Kennedy Retirement ‘Time For Vengeance’
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/27/chris-matthews-kennedy-time-for-vengeance/&ved=0ahUKEwjYj9n-sPXbAhUE-6wKHRMMA8oQqUMIPzAF&usg=AOvVaw0ifnIELlUoubUgdk9_8sbz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

*CNN Legal Analyst Laments Overturning Roe v. Wade – Gets Reminded Of His Own Inconvenient History*
June 27th, 2018
NN’s Legal Analyst Jeffrey Toobin spent hours on air Wednesday fear mongering that another Donald Trump appointed justice to the Supreme Court would spell the end of abortion rights in America. Toobin said on multiple segments that it might be just a matter of months before the landmark Roe v. Wade was overturned if Trump were to appoint a pro-life Justice to replace a retiring Justice Kennedy.







*(RELATED: CNN’s Toobin Circles The Four Horsemen, Says 20 States Will Ban Abortion In 18 Months)*

Journalist Mark Hemingway saw some hypocrisy in Toobin’s fretting, given his past.



In 2010 a married Toobin was taken to court by the daughter of a colleague with whom he was having an affair. The affair had resulted in a child out of wedlock, in spite of Toobin asking the mother to have an abortion and offering to pay for it. Toobin also refused to sign the child’s birth certificate and is not allowed to see the child.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hot Air

Schumer, Durbin, Kamala Harris: How about we vote on this SCOTUS vacancy in January instead?
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/27/schumer-durbin-kamala-harris-vote-scotus-vacancy-january-instead/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwihzfXptfXbAhULXK0KHU5SDsQQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw351CTeec_ggpsQx4zC0oVg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hot Air

If Schumer hadn’t insisted on filibustering Gorsuch he’d be in a much better position now
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/27/schumer-hadnt-insisted-filibustering-gorsuch-hed-much-better-position-now/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwihzfXptfXbAhULXK0KHU5SDsQQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw126F2fKbvcLImjVjybq00W&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hope everyone had the chance to see Trump's in North Dakota tonight.
He loves the American People like no President I have ever seen.
Genuine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

BORDER BATTLE: Feds to begin distributing grant money to non-sanctuary cities...
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/jun/27/feds-distributing-grant-money-non-sanctuary-cities/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

*BYE BYE SNOWFLAKE*
*

'I quit': Fox News regular from Miami dumps network over immigration coverage
13 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article213925674.html&ved=0ahUKEwj1wpCwh_bbAhVIiqwKHdhSAc8QqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw3CkK3nWFmY-cV8mlRbItAO*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Silent Obama sends a message
JUNE 28, 2018
In the face of leftist violence and intolerance, the "I won! Deal with it!" former president's silence is deafening.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/silent_obama_sends_a_message.html
In 2013, while clashing again with Republicans, this time over the debt ceiling and the government shutdown, like a schoolmarm, the haughty former president instructed political adversaries, telling them:

You don't like a particular policy or a particular president? Then argue for your position. Go out there and win an election. Push to change it. But don't break it. Don't break what our predecessors spent over two centuries building. That's not being faithful to what this country's about.

After the 2012 election, Obama's "I won!" mentality emanated from an egotistical belief that his re-election meant that the American voter was pleased with his handling of the economy, health care reform, the border, and everything from Easter egg rolls to gay rights.

The problem for Obama is that in 2016, Republicans took his advice, Americans rejected his eight-year reign of terror, and Trump won the election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Supreme Court hands devastating blow to unions that have funneled hundreds of millions of dollars into Democrat coffers
JUNE 27, 2018
A financial pillar of the Democratic Party has been topppled over.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/supreme_court_hands_devastating_blow_to_unions_that_have_funneled_hundreds_of_millions_of_dollars_into_democrat_coffers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Snowflakes in the summer.
Too Funny

......and the horse you rode in on.

Hot take: With Justice Kennedy retiring, it’s time to report to the death camps
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/06/27/hot-take-with-justice-kennedy-retiring-its-time-to-report-to-the-death-camps/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjc9qqPj_bbAhUBXK0KHSSRD3MQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0JKeT4lCZ-q0md3nvjatib

Literally in tears. Haven’t felt this hopeless in a long time. With Justice Kennedy leaving, we now have two options as Americans: get fitted for your Nazi uniform or report directly to your death camp. How do you fight the darkness without light? My spark is going out. #SCOTUS
12:09 PM · Jun 27, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Haley: Iran Violating UN Resolutions by Shipping Weapons, Supporting Terrorists
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/06/28/haley-iran-violating-un-resolutions-by-shipping-weapons-supporting-terrorists/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj3krLvovbbAhUDbq0KHSFCD2AQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw38N1FgRvYa3_HezzxTfsH-&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

*YES YOU ARE!*

*Liberal Meltdown Over Justice Retirement...** 
*
*PANIC AT DNC...** 
*
*The day conservatives have been waiting for...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time to let the voters decide in the midterms. The vote can happen next year.


Trump's not up for election and he's gonna appoint the next justice....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Goes straight to his character.


Perhaps it's the crowd he hangs with.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Supreme Court hands devastating blow to unions that have funneled hundreds of millions of dollars into Democrat coffers
> JUNE 27, 2018
> A financial pillar of the Democratic Party has been topppled over.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/supreme_court_hands_devastating_blow_to_unions_that_have_funneled_hundreds_of_millions_of_dollars_into_democrat_coffers.html


Public employee unions should be abolished.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Silent Obama sends a message
> JUNE 28, 2018
> In the face of leftist violence and intolerance, the "I won! Deal with it!" former president's silence is deafening.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/silent_obama_sends_a_message.html
> ...


I wouldnt call it a "reign of terror". That sounds like the hyperbole we hear from the left today.
I would call it, a "reign of incompetence, and long, boring speeches".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt call it a "reign of terror". That sounds like the hyperbole we hear from the left today.
> I would call it, a "reign of incompetence, and long, boring speeches".


I don't know, this whole FBI/DOJ thing is pretty terrifying.
He did love to try and baffle us with his bullshit, sounds like our friends in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

From our friends at the Huff Po.

_POLITICS _
06/27/2018 09:34 pm ET
*We Already Know What A Post-Roe World Looks Like*
If abortion is made illegal again? “We’d use a coat hanger, like our grandmothers did.”
 
By Molly Redden





JIM WATSON via Getty Images


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Papers please.





CORTEZ WANTS TO BE PREZ!
_'SOCIALIST REVOLUTION'_


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Papers please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Venezuela is a prime location for her to start a campaign.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Public employee unions should be abolished.


Including police and fire?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Including police and fire?


All government unions.
They breed corruption and waste.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Including police and fire?


Why not?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

So faced with a union-friendly corporation, what have Republicans in the state done? One might expect them to say, "Every company should have the freedom to decide how to deal with its own workers; we may not be big fans of unions, but that freedom is what capitalism is all about," or something like that. But no. The Republican governor and state legislators have begun issuing threats that there won't be any future tax incentives for the company if the union wins the election. In other words, tax incentives are vital to bring jobs to the state—but if they're union jobs, we don't want them. We'd rather see our constituents unemployed than see them get jobs with union representation. So what you now have is Republicans fighting against a corporation to try to impose their vision of management-labor relations, one the corporation doesn't want.

What this issue has revealed is that while one might have thought that as far as conservatives are concerned, the creation of workplaces in which employees are given low wages and few benefits, and generally treated like crap, was merely a means to an end, the end being corporate profits and maximum freedom for business owners. But what we're now seeing is that a powerless and beaten-down workforce isn't a means to a larger end, and it isn't a byproduct. It is the end in itself.It's the goal. Here you have a highly profitable company that wants to have a more cooperative relationship with its workers, and obviously sees a union as a path to that relationship, because they know that they can work that way with unions, since they do it already all over the world. But the Republican politicians don't care about what the corporation wants. They are so venomously opposed to collective bargaining that they'll toss aside all their supposed ideals about economic liberty in a heartbeat.

http://prospect.org/article/just-how-much-do-republicans-hate-unions


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All government unions.
> They breed corruption and waste.


--and you were doing so well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

No private company wants the union. 
Lezbe honest


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not?


Do these words look familiar?

"the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No private company wants the union.
> Lezbe honest


None of the private companies I worked for had unions, but it was because they treated people well and didn't give anyone a reason to seek union help.  I did run into a union restriction at a defense electronics show once, where I was told by our booth boss that I was not allowed to plug in an extension cord - that was a union job.  I asked the union electrician when he came over to our booth if we were allowed to plug our equipment if we were allowed to plug our devices into the extension cord, and when he said yes I dug out a couple more for him to plug in just in case we needed them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Do these words look familiar?
> 
> "the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


No.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.


Noble of you to admit it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Noble of you to admit it.


OBVI.
Funny how you only pay attention to certain portions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> Funny how you only pay attention to certain portions.


What portions do I ignore?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> --and you were doing so well.


You can too.
Just pay attention and own up once in awhile.
All government unions need to be abolished.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> What portions do I ignore?


Mold rathen than ignore, #2 comes to mind.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mold rathen than ignore, #2 comes to mind.


I'm OK with current Supreme Court analysis, but we can all have dreams for the future.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Do these words look familiar?
> 
> "the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


Where does it say, "the right of the government to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where does it say, "the right of the government to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances".


Are you afraid to google anything or just too lazy?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 28, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
Goodnight delusional posters everywhere.

LOS ANGELES, CA — A 45-year-old San Pedro man pleaded guilty Monday to threatening to kill Rep. Maxine Waters, D-Los Angeles, over her opposition to President Donald Trump.

Anthony Scott Lloyd faces sentencing July 16 on the single count of threatening a United States official. The charge carries a maximum possible sentence of 10 years behind bars, but the defendant is expected to receive a far lesser penalty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/kathy-griffin-wonders-why-rnc-190021276.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you afraid to google anything or just too lazy?


E-reading.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 28, 2018)

Goodnight Gerald Fischman
Goodnight Robert Hiaasen
Goodnight John McNamara
Goodnight Rebecca Smith
Goodnight Wendi Winters

God bless you all, your friends and your families.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

"Super Elite Space Force"

White House sounds more and more like Kindergarten every day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> "Super Elite Space Force"
> 
> White House sounds more and more like Kindergarten every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Yes,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes,


Ryan, corporate interests and ISIS? How's that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

2018 Has Been Very Good to Trump Larry AltonHere we stand, just over two years removed from the 2016 election campaign, and supporters are beginning to enjoy a glimpse of what Donald Trump predicted back then.   More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Far left versus far right: spot the fascists - 6/29/18 June 29, 2018Let's compare Obama and Trump and see who fits the definition.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

HRC 2020,




* 
*
*HILLARY CALLS FOR 'STRENGTH' TO RESIST TRUMP...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can too.
> Just *pay attention* and own up once in awhile.
> All government unions need to be abolished.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ryan, corporate interests and ISIS? How's that?


Would it have happened without Trump?
Let me put it another way, would it have happened with HRC in the white house?
Let me answer it for you, Mr Mealy Mouth.
Fuck No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

*Fauxcahontas: Trump SCOTUS Nominee’Will Criminalize Abortion and Try to Punish Women’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Gerald Fischman
> Goodnight Robert Hiaasen
> Goodnight John McNamara
> Goodnight Rebecca Smith
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Gerald Fischman
> Goodnight Robert Hiaasen
> Goodnight John McNamara
> Goodnight Rebecca Smith
> ...


You forgot Merrick Garland.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You forgot Merrick Garland.


He is still available and not headed for jail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

*Hillary Endorses Harassment of Women in WH: ‘Give Me a Break, Really’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

This is almost too good to be true,
*De Blasio: Abolish ICE

Midterm Messaging: Dems All-In for Borderless U.S.A.*

New York City mayor Bill de Blasio is calling for the abolishment of U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

*Resistance Fail — Poll: Vast Majority of Democrats Do Not Want ICE Abolished*
599


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

*SUPREME COURT PICK ANNOUNCEMENT ON JULY 9TH...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

‘I Can’t Even … ‘ — Hillary Turns Into A Stuttering Mess When Asked About Melania Trump
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/29/i-cant-even-hillary-melania/&ved=0ahUKEwiKr8qeufrbAhUmxYMKHTOrAdAQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw246r4TmOqbMezGakxQlFLl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Fashion Notes: Melania Trump Struts in Flower Power Pants, Bright Stilettos for Weekend Getaway
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/06/29/fashion-notes-melania-trump-struts-in-flower-power-cigarette-pants-for-weekend-getaway/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjV17rLuvrbAhWBn4MKHZHPAnwQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0PH9EJ-P5jrXmb9IFnc_cH&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Too Funny.
Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1003616210922147841

As has been stated by numerous legal scholars, I have the absolute right to PARDON myself, but why would I do that when I have done nothing wrong? In the meantime, the never ending Witch Hunt, led by 13 very Angry and Conflicted Democrats (& others) continues into the mid-terms!

5:35 AM - Jun 4, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fashion Notes: Melania Trump Struts in Flower Power Pants, Bright Stilettos for Weekend Getaway
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/06/29/fashion-notes-melania-trump-struts-in-flower-power-cigarette-pants-for-weekend-getaway/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjV17rLuvrbAhWBn4MKHZHPAnwQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0PH9EJ-P5jrXmb9IFnc_cH&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2018)

Goodmorning Paulie Manafort. I wonder how the 4th of July BBQ is in Warsaw?

Meanwhile, a short list of odd Russia conincidences in this adminstriation...

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1f3RrFJfXrFrDw_VGalhyiSzdkzjBFStmqk5l12UoTV4/mobilebasic


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2018)

What are the odds the kid in the 3-stripes eventually engages in patricide?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2018)

Wait, you can't just steal from your own charity? Who knew tax law could be so hard?

https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/the-inconvenient-legal-troubles-that-lie-ahead-for-the-trump-foundation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait, you can't just steal from your own charity? Who knew tax law could be so hard?
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/the-inconvenient-legal-troubles-that-lie-ahead-for-the-trump-foundation


Is this it, is this the one? Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hot Air

WaPo to Dems: You know who to blame for your SCOTUS predicament, right?
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/29/wapo-dems-screwed-know/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiYg57psPvbAhWM24MKHS6bBYQQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw19CpyoxtvYMuVgVRWIchnx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Susan Collins May Just Have Driven A Stake Through Progressive Hopes Of Stopping Trump's SCOTUS Nomination
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/06/29/susan-collins-may-just-driven-stake-progressive-hopes-stopping-trumps-scotus-nomination/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

*'Nuclear war' could provide 'course correction' from Trump presidency, billionaire liberal donor says*
By Bradford Betz | Fox News
_







Left-wing billionaire Tom Steyer speaks at a conference in Washington, Nov. 19, 2014.  (Associated Press)

Left-wing billionaire Tom Steyer suggests in a Rolling Stone interview this week that “nuclear war” could provide a “course correction” for the U.S. following Donald Trump’s presidency.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Fact Check: 'Girl from the Bronx' Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Grew Up in One of Richest U.S. Counties
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/29/fact-check-girl-from-the-bronx-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-grew-up-in-one-of-richest-u-s-counties/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjR0YuUtvvbAhVj8IMKHbM8DlEQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw13uiG8cVYujrbOTq08HINK&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

JUNE 30, 2018
*Good riddance to Justice Anthony Kennedy*
By Taylor Lewis
The Supreme Court’s longest service justice announced his retirement shortly after casting the deciding vote on a string of decisions that were seen as wins for the conservative side of the bench. Kennedy’s stepping down didn’t come as a surprise. There have long been rumors in Washington that he was considering hanging up his robe. With a Republican-controlled Congress and White House, the timing couldn’t be better, so as to ensure his seat would be filled with someone from the right side of the ideological spectrum.






In GOP circles, Kennedy’s notice was met with whoops and hollers of joy. Not only will President Trump nominate another justice to the high court, but he or she will be in the vein of Justice Neil Gorsuch, the strict constitutionalist with whom Trump filled Antonin Scalia’s seat.

The press is treating the prospect like a royal rumble match between Senate Republicans and Democrats. The hype is overblown. With 51 Republican senators, and no more 60-vote requirement on approving Supreme Court nominations thanks to Mitch McConnell’s canny changing of the rules to seat Gorsuch over Democrat intransigence last year, Trump’s appointment will have an easy path to the Court.

The change can’t come soon enough. Despite Kennedy’s rightward leanings, and his appointment by President Ronald Reagan, as a justice, he ruled based on a corrupted idea of freedom, one so flimsy and weak, it could be mistaken at times for liberalism.

The Left knows this. That’s why there is a fair bit of agonizing over Kennedy’s departure. “This is the fight of our lives,” declares Massachusetts’ own chief progressive senator Elizabeth Warren. “Kennedy’s retirement means that women’s health, equal marriage, and civil rights are all at risk,” she warns. Kennedy would, sometimes, pick “a few causes that liberals cherish,” writesEmily Bazelon of _The_ _New York Times Magazine_. For liberals, he was an “occasional, if fickle, guardian angel.” Reverend Al Sharpton, in his usual breezily overblown manner, proclaimed that all “civil and human rights are at stake.”

CNN legal analyst Jeffrey Toobin is oddly specific, warning that at least 20 states will pass laws “banning abortion outright” once Kennedy’s successor is confirmed. One can hope!

For once, the leftist freakout could be justified. Kennedy was the Court’s big swing vote because his conception of freedom aligned nicely with social liberalism’s narrow view of the human person. As Rusty Reno writes, “When it comes to engraving the sexual revolution into our basic law, Justice Kennedy has provided the key votes, and often the rationales.” It was this mistaken view that led him to vote with the liberal bloc of the Court and legalize same-sex marriage across the country. It also provided a bulwark against any challenge to _Roe v. Wade_ should one have risen through the judicial system.

Kennedy’s vision was infamously summed up in _Planned Parenthood v. Casey_, a 1992 case that reinforced the right to abortion. Writing in the joint majority opinion, Kennedy fully embraced the relativistic view that freedom is anything one decides it should be, regardless of external truths. “At the heart of liberty is the right to define one’s own concept of existence, of meaning, of the universe, and of the mystery of human life,” he waxed.

That passage, which is lauded by many libertarian legal scholars, sums up the ultra negative view of freedom. By its lights, a person is only truly free if they are treated like a blank slate, without history or connection to anything larger than their own subjective assumptions. Atavistic allegiance to concepts like family and religion may not infringe upon this sacred autonomy.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/the_chicago_model_population_replacement_and_the_transformation_of_the_usa.html
Sweet mystery of life” passage, as the late Antonin Scalia derided it, is New Age feel-good claptrap that’s more at home in a weed smoke-filled dorm than a serious arena of law.

Kennedy would expand upon his reductive view of human liberty in his opinion in _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the case that invalided state bans on gay marriage. “The Constitution,” he wrote, “promises liberty to all within its reach, a liberty that includes certain specific rights that allow persons, within a lawful realm, to define and express their identity.” Scalia, in his ever effervescent wit, also batted away this airy defining of supreme law by comparing it to the “mystical aphorisms of the fortune cookie.”

There was only one problem: Scalia was writing from the traditional understanding of liberty. Kennedy was writing in the new. And it’s Kennedy’s paper-thin ontological view that rules the day.

The classical view of liberty saw freedom not as an excuse for unlimited autonomy. It balanced societal obligations with personal independence. Individuals, freely pursuing their ends, should strive toward a greater good. The Constitution was established with this framework of human nature in mind.

Kennedy’s philosophy strips liberty to the bone, desiccating its moral fiber until nothing but subjective solipsism remains.

Leftist liberals have plenty of faults. Their conception of the human person as an intractable grab bag of racial and sexual identities mixed up within society’s constricting norms turns life into a narrative about oppression and liberation. But _at least_ there’s a narrative to it–or as Walter Sobchack opined, _at least it’s an ethos_. For Kennedy acolytes, there is no narrative, no larger picture of humanity. It’s autonomy, mystery, and nothingness all the way down.

It explains why Kennedy is the favorite justice of people who regard filial duty as slavery, who view pederasty as just another form of love, and who refer to prostitutes as “sex workers.” He is a paragon of nihilism. His time on the Court won’t be missed.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2018)

Who knew trade wars were so easy...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/gm-says-tariffs-on-auto-imports-could-hurt-its-business-drive-up-car-prices-1530305067


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Who knew trade wars were so easy...
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/gm-says-tariffs-on-auto-imports-could-hurt-its-business-drive-up-car-prices-1530305067



Report: Trump Wants to Leave WTO
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economics/2018/06/29/trump_wto_exit/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_YywzPvbAhUL4YMKHfv2Ca8QqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0jVRB2MRCMiGT_ynbe9L_4


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Trump Wants to Leave WTO
> 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economics/2018/06/29/trump_wto_exit/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_YywzPvbAhUL4YMKHfv2Ca8QqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0jVRB2MRCMiGT_ynbe9L_4


All this decimation of democracy all just in an attempt to cover up, only temporarily, one pee-pee tape and few million dollars in dirty money . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/394979-dem-senator-mocks-trump-over-report-north-korea-increased-its-nuclear-efforts


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/394979-dem-senator-mocks-trump-over-report-north-korea-increased-its-nuclear-efforts


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Sorry to disturb your safe space with the reality that is the real world outside your bubble. The world laughs at Trump, like people have in America for decades, and we laugh at you, like we always have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All this decimation of democracy all just in an attempt to cover up, only temporarily, one pee-pee tape and few million dollars in dirty money . . .



Trump Trade Representative Rebukes China, EU for Tariff Retaliations
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/30/trump-trade-rep-rebukes-china-eu-tariff-retaliations/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwicjazM-PvbAhUDXK0KHf6KDvIQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0L7q6QeLRpt7dOyvFOQjRB


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

TRUMP SUMMER HOT STREAK
https://apnews.com/b5d909fc9e8642709d95a31a83c00b5c


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry to disturb your safe space with the reality that is the real world outside your bubble. The world laughs at Trump, like people have in America for decades, and we laugh at you, like we always have.


Really Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2866
> TRUMP SUMMER HOT STREAK
> https://apnews.com/b5d909fc9e8642709d95a31a83c00b5c


Golfing again?






https://trumpgolfcount.com

Fun Stats

Days Trump has spent at Mar a Lago:
69
Cost of flights to Mar a Lago (17 so far):*
~$34,181,000
Days Trump has spent at Bedminster:
34
Cost of flights to Bedminster (12 so far):*
~$8,995,000
Trump has visited his clubs once every this many days since his inauguration:
4.7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Golfing again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He probably thought this president this g was going to be a lot harder, tired from all the winning. He has accomplished more in 2 years than Obama did in 8. He gets to play a round or two.
MAGA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Nolte: CNN's Jim Acosta Caught on Video Manufacturing Very Fake News
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/06/30/cnns-acosta-caught-video-manufacturing-very-fake-news/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjNiq6Y__vbAhUDTKwKHc8rBWgQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1gQ29pl5_Vdno5D_Tgl_S0&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He probably thought this president this g was going to be a lot harder, tired from all the winning. He has accomplished more in 2 years than Obama did in 8. He gets to play a round or two.
> MAGA.


Propaganda and lies, but it makes you feel better it appears.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nolte: CNN's Jim Acosta Caught on Video Manufacturing Very Fake News
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/06/30/cnns-acosta-caught-video-manufacturing-very-fake-news/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjNiq6Y__vbAhUDTKwKHc8rBWgQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1gQ29pl5_Vdno5D_Tgl_S0&ampcf=1


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Propaganda and lies, but it makes you feel better it appears.


You wish.
Trump 2020 and with 2 Supremes in his pocket and this,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Watching the libs freak out about this SCOTUS pick, senator gillibrand is talking about all the women that will die in delivery from taking their baby to full term when we get rid of Roe vs Wade. They sure love to kill the innocent, but don't lock illegal alien kids up.
Too funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watching the libs freak out about this SCOTUS pick, senator gillibrand is talking about all the women that will die in delivery from taking their baby to full term when we get rid of Roe vs Wade.
> Too funny.


The sky is literally falling.
Locusts, fire and brimstone, earthquakes, global warming, holy shit!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


What did you call it?
Wide eyed eyes or wild eyed socialist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you call it?
> Wide eyed eyes or wild eyed socialist?


I looked up "wild eyed leftist" in the dictionary, and that picture came up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Watching the confused one on MSNBC and Corey Booker, they are comparing the midterms to the presidential election as far as postponing the SCOTUS confirmation, they are hoping against hope.
Fun to watch.
They don't know or don't want to know who they are dealing with.
Just think, when Trump's presidency is over, you libs still have 30 years to deal with his scotus picks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watching the confused one on MSNBC and Corey Booker, they are comparing the midterms to the presidential election as far as postponing the SCOTUS confirmation, they are hoping against hope.
> Fun to watch.
> They don't know or don't want to know who they are dealing with.
> Just think, when Trump's presidency is over, you libs still have 30 years to deal with his scotus picks.


Kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Seems like a lot of planning just to talk about golf and grand kids. Lying fucks.


Sharyl Attkisson

✔@SharylAttkisson

On p. 203 of IG report, “The OPA (Office of Public Affairs) Supervisor said that he later learned that fmr Pres. Clinton’s Secret Service detail had contacted Lynch’s FBI security detail to let them know that the former Pres. wanted to meet with Lynch.” @ChristopherSign

5:49 PM - Jun 29, 2018


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Including police and fire?


*ESPECIALLY FIRE AND POLICE UNIONS !*

*That DOES NOT MEAN reducing their pay one Iota if they earn it !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Seems like a lot of planning just to talk *
> *about golf and grand kids. Lying fucks.**
> 
> 
> ...



*** *I second that statement and endorse the two words " Lying Fucks " ...it's very very fitting !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *ESPECIALLY FIRE AND POLICE UNIONS !*
> 
> *That DOES NOT MEAN reducing their pay one Iota if they earn it !*


Soooooo? Point of eliminating their ability to bargain as a group would then be?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

NeverTrumpers and a 5-4 Vote
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
The NeverTrumps are still around, and with the stakes as high as who runs the Supreme Court now, they're beclowning themselves.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/nevertrumpers_and_a_54_vote.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Is Trump the Most Fun President Ever?

Short answer is Hell yes.

Bit by bit Donald Trump is dismantling the left's power, supply train, and prestige. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/is_trump_the_most_fun_president_ever.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *ESPECIALLY FIRE AND POLICE UNIONS !*
> 
> *That DOES NOT MEAN reducing their pay one Iota if they earn it !*


They do,
 
Prescott, still healing, honors 19 fallen Granite Mountain Hotshots five years later
AZCentral.com
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.azcentral.com/amp/747598002&ved=0ahUKEwju4pHF3_3bAhULUa0KHV7dA84QyM8BCCswAQ&usg=AOvVaw10-4Zn5X6sV5LCPK3KQ-WE&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They do,
> View attachment 2874
> Prescott, still healing, honors 19 fallen Granite Mountain Hotshots five years later
> AZCentral.com
> ...


RIP


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Soooooo? Point of eliminating their ability to bargain as a group would then be?


Assuming that they want to bargain as a group.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming that they want to bargain as a group.


Merit based doesn't always work the way it should. BS'er's sometimes get the grease while the silent, humble worker who doesn't push himself on the boss goes unrewarded. To each his own, but why insist on limiting the options and setting the scales firmly in the employers favor with limited recourse?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Merit based doesn't always work the way it should. BS'er's sometimes get the grease while the silent, humble worker who doesn't push himself on the boss goes unrewarded. To each his own, but why insist on limiting the options and setting the scales firmly in the employers favor with limited recourse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You really are falling right into being a worthless troll aren't ya?


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I looked up "wild eyed leftist" in the dictionary, and that picture came up.




*She's being marketed just as Barry Soetoro was.....She has NO MESSAGE !*

*Their/Her Strategy is Division in every sense down to the " Last Drop " !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *She's being marketed just as Barry Soetoro was.....She has NO MESSAGE !*
> 
> *Their/Her Strategy is Division in every sense down to the " Last Drop " !*


She scares you guys I see, hilarious!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are falling right into being a worthless troll aren't ya?


No lies or insults until the hypocrisy panel has finalized its findings, please.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *She's being marketed just as Barry Soetoro was.....She has NO MESSAGE !*
> 
> *Their/Her Strategy is Division in every sense down to the " Last Drop " !*


Another Manchurian candidate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No lies or insults until the hypocrisy panel has finalized its findings, please.


That's LE's gig.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's LE's gig.


You sure are giving him a run for his money.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Soooooo? Point of eliminating their ability to bargain as a group would then be?


*Eliminating their Political power thru " Collective Bargaining ".....*
*They will now have this Item called :*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sure are giving him a run for his money.


You must be kidding, of course then again, fascist is actually worse than all the names he comes up with . . . but mine rings true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must be kidding, of course then again, fascist is actually worse than all the names he comes up with . . . but mine rings true.


The anti-fascist, fascist brigade.
Got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Eliminating their Political power thru " Collective Bargaining ".....*
> *They will now have this Item called :*


You sure swallow what they feed you. Freedom to work for less in less safety, is that what people want? Do some research and see how things were before unions.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She scares you guys I see, hilarious!



*Actually Rodent...Truth be told, She scares the SHIT out of you !*

*I KNOW how to handle those types....and it's quite easy.*

*You're my first example....Now what.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The anti-fascist, fascist brigade.
> Got it.


See therein lies the difference, I like the anti fascist and you like the fascist. I can see why, you being a bandwagon type, the fascist are winning right now. What was it Dylan wrote about which way the wind blows?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure swallow what they feed you. Freedom to work for less in less safety, is that what people want? Do some research and see how things were before unions.


Government unions should be abolished.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Actually Rodent...Truth be told, She scares the SHIT out of you !*
> 
> *I KNOW how to handle those types....and it's quite easy.*
> 
> *You're my first example....Now what.*


You're babbling, fear does that to the weak.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure swallow what they feed you. Freedom to work for less in less safety, is that what people want? Do some research and see how things were before unions.


*Dude....just stop.*

*You're making a complete ASS of yourself.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See therein lies the difference, I like the anti fascist and you like the fascist. I can see why, you being a bandwagon type, the fascist are winning right now. What was it Dylan wrote about which way the wind blows?


The anti have become the fasci.
You just forgot when you put the mask over your lipstick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Government unions should be abolished.


Money in politics should be abolished the rest will take care of itself. You know, "The market at work".


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're babbling, fear does that to the weak.



*No..responding.

Once again....Now go on n Git.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The anti have become the fasci.
> You just forgot when you put the mask over your lipstick.


You are babbling nonsense to protect the ideals of fascist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Money in politics should be abolished the rest will take care of itself. You know, "The market at work".


The government unions are some of the biggest donors.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are babbling nonsense to protect the ideals of fascist.


I dont expect you to see the light.
You have your face covered in a commie mask.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure swallow what they feed you. Freedom to work for less in less safety, is that what people want? Do some research and see how things were before unions.


Maybe 80 years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont expect you to see the light.
> You have your face covered in a commie mask.


I am thought bad guys wore masks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The government unions are some of the biggest donors.


Not any more.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

*Oh Rodent......Yoohoo !*


*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am thought bad guys wore masks?


The antifa are the bad guys.
They represent all of the things they claim to oppose


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont expect you to see the light.
> You have your face covered in a commie mask.


Is that why you have gone fascist, you see commies everywhere?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 1, 2018)

I was promised easy denuking!! 

Goodnight, North Korean nuclear expansion.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/north-korea-expands-key-missile-manufacturing-plant-1530486907

Goodnight Paulie Nobail... spending Canada day in jail is sad. Spending Independence Day without any, even sadder. 

And you, Killary and Obummer - don't think we've forgotten. You. Are. Going. Away. For A LONG time! Sad!!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why you have gone fascist, you see commies everywhere?



*You really don't know that you have a massive Snot Booger hanging along side*
*of your lack of Intelligence...*

*Democrats are both Fascist AND Commies....at present !*

*Now go wipe yourself....*


----------



## Friesland (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh... and goodnight GOP Nazi...


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See therein lies the difference, I like the anti fascist and you like the fascist. I can see why, you being a bandwagon type, the fascist are winning right now. What was it Dylan wrote about which way the wind blows?


"You don't need a weatherman.."

In our 4th grade Christmas pageant, I played the weathervane man.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont expect you to see the light.
> You have your face covered in a commie mask.


Oh, look, the return of "commie".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why you have gone fascist, you see commies everywhere?


I see subversive threats to our republic as one and the same.
You can label me anything you like.
It doesn't change the state of affairs.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The antifa are the bad guys.
> They represent all of the things they claim to oppose


Is that straight from your twitter master?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, look, the return of "commie".


I know it makes you feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see subversive threats to our republic as one and the same.
> You can label me anything you like.
> It doesn't change the state of affairs.


Yet you side up with the fascist leaning crowd. So you have a preference.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you side up with the fascist leaning crowd. So you have a preference.


The commies are the fascists.
Its just the way things have evolved.
You people have cornered the market.
Congrats.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The commies are the fascists.
> Its just the way things have evolved.
> You people have cornered the market.
> Congrats.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


What is the definition of a group who attacks people in the streets for voicing an opinion not sanctioned by said group?
In other words, violently suppressing differing political views.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that straight from your twitter master?


Not very proud of themselves are they, antifa I mean.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not very proud of themselves are they, antifa I mean.


espola and husker are proud of their little army.
They get all pumped up when anyone calls them out.
Probably putting on commie bandanas and black turtle necks as we speak.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> espola and husker are proud of their little army.
> They get all pumped up when anyone calls them out.
> Probably putting on commie bandanas and black turtle necks as we speak.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I was promised easy denuking!!
> 
> Goodnight, North Korean nuclear expansion.
> 
> ...


The next appointment to the SCOTUS will have the progressive commies crying for decades...Sad indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


It's f'n hilarious.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The next appointment to the SCOTUS will have the progressive commies crying for decades...Sad indeed.


How can you plan to try and block a SCOTUS pick when you don't know who it is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> espola and husker are proud of their little army.
> They get all pumped up when anyone calls them out.
> Probably putting on commie bandanas and black turtle necks as we speak.


IDK, E keeps saying he is a conservative, he wouldn't lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Brown shirt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

NBC’s Chuck Todd Admits Trump Is ‘Winning’ While Democrats Are ‘Reeling’
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/01/chuck-todd-trump-winning-democrats-reeling/&ved=0ahUKEwiq_6DopoDcAhUFna0KHch8BtYQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw2CrXqGcFFrNkrVSDFLps95


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Trump is Winning Over Blacks, Hispanics, Millennials, and Even Gays
KARIN MCQUILLAN
The Democrat line is breaking.  Our minorities are breaking free. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/trump_is_winning_over_blacks_hispanics_millennials_and_even_gays.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hilarious satire of Dem apoplexy over Trump’s next Supreme Court pick
JULY 1, 2018
One of those gifts that will keep on giving.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/hilarious_satire_of_dem_apoplexy_over_trumps_next_supreme_court_pick.html


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brown shirt


Is it brown shirt or black turtleneck?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is Winning Over Blacks, Hispanics, Millennials, and Even Gays
> KARIN MCQUILLAN
> The Democrat line is breaking.  Our minorities are breaking free.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/trump_is_winning_over_blacks_hispanics_millennials_and_even_gays.html


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

CANCEL the blue wave: Maxine Waters is now attacking the leadership of HER OWN party
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2018/07/01/cancel-the-blue-wave-maxine-waters-is-now-attacking-the-leadership-of-her-own-party/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiFq7z8r4DcAhVRRa0KHXcGAOsQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0LroCoJDC0OJsJsrLhEiGZ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it brown shirt or black turtleneck?


Depends if it is day or night.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2018)

It's so weird - Canada announces retaliatory tariffs and the ommibus spending bill crashes the dow again.

Where's my Faux-waiian friend and the one Econ book he read to explain this to Racist Joe again? It's such a coincidence...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's so weird - Canada announces retaliatory tariffs and the ommibus spending bill crashes the dow again.
> 
> Where's my Faux-waiian friend and the one Econ book he read to explain this to Racist Joe again? It's such a coincidence...


Correction: dizzy doesn't read, he gets books on tape.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

US News
*That didn’t take long: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez explains to ‘older Democrats’ whether she’s a socialist*


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *That didn’t take long: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez explains to ‘older Democrats’ whether she’s a socialist*


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's so weird - Canada announces retaliatory tariffs and the ommibus spending bill crashes the dow again.
> 
> Where's my Faux-waiian friend and the one Econ book he read to explain this to Racist Joe again? It's such a coincidence...


Trudouche is just a poser, like you.
He will get in line soon.
MAGA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


It was a Chuck Todd interview on CNN.
You may have got Joe on this one. (except sarcasm)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Doubts over North Korea's intentions have deepened amid reports that it is continuing to produce fissile material for weapons.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/d3d72336-7db1-11e8-8c2e-bd47ff8d0460/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doubts over North Korea's intentions have deepened amid reports that it is continuing to produce fissile material for weapons.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/d3d72336-7db1-11e8-8c2e-bd47ff8d0460/


Are you on our side now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a Chuck Todd interview on CNN.
> You may have got Joe on this one. (except sarcasm)


E-reader strikes again.
Older democrats, just like E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doubts over North Korea's intentions have deepened amid reports that it is continuing to produce fissile material for weapons.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/d3d72336-7db1-11e8-8c2e-bd47ff8d0460/


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


You got played.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doubts over North Korea's intentions have deepened amid reports that it is continuing to produce fissile material for weapons.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/d3d72336-7db1-11e8-8c2e-bd47ff8d0460/


Putin's going to want a better deal than Kim got.  What can t offer?  US out of NATO?  No more crap about the Crimea thing?  Resist the Mueller probe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got played.


We don't have much to lose, lets just wait and see. Do you think you can do that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Putin's going to want a better deal than Kim got.  What can t offer?  US out of NATO?  No more crap about the Crimea thing?  Resist the Mueller probe?


Who's your conservative Supreme Court pick?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Putin's going to want a better deal than Kim got.  What can t offer?  US out of NATO?  No more crap about the Crimea thing?  Resist the Mueller probe?


Putin most definitely has a dossier of his own on one Donald J. Trump. Timing is everything.



"You cooperate Donald and no one will be the wiser"
"You have me Vlad, whatever you want!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin most definitely has a dossier of his own on one Donald J. Trump. Timing is everything.
> 
> View attachment 2877
> 
> ...


And you wonder why people call you liar, hypocrite and a dummy.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2018)

Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. Where will you spend today, the historical day that marks the colonies voting to leave the Kingdom of Britain and declare us Free and Independent States? Free and Independent... or in jail in Warsaw?

Oh, and goodnight Mikey Cohen's attorney's information sharing agreement with the Trump organization... Maybe Mikey wishes to stay Free and Independent, like our founding father's voted on this day in 1776... 

Hmmm. I wonder....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin most definitely has a dossier of his own on one Donald J. Trump. Timing is everything.
> 
> View attachment 2877
> 
> ...


Most definately....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. Where will you spend today, the historical day that marks the colonies voting to leave the Kingdom of Britain and declare us Free and Independent States? Free and Independent... or in jail in Warsaw?
> 
> Oh, and goodnight Mikey Cohen's attorney's information sharing agreement with the Trump organization... Maybe Mikey wishes to stay Free and Independent, like our founding father's voted on this day in 1776...
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder....


"Pardon me"


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Pardon me"


"Obstruction of justice"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. Where will you spend today, the historical day that marks the colonies voting to leave the Kingdom of Britain and declare us Free and Independent States? Free and Independent... or in jail in Warsaw?
> 
> Oh, and goodnight Mikey Cohen's attorney's information sharing agreement with the Trump organization... Maybe Mikey wishes to stay Free and Independent, like our founding father's voted on this day in 1776...
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder....


President Donald Trump’s personal attorney, Michael Cohen, told ABC News over the weekend that he puts his loyalty to his family and his country over loyalty to his longtime client.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "Obstruction of justice"


Perhaps, yet nothing to do with "collussion" or Russians


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps, yet nothing to do with "collussion" or Russians


Then why are they obstructing?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps, yet nothing to do with "collussion" or Russians


Are you sure?

And grammarly.com can help you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

So to summarize: The president ordered something inept; he’s not going to get what he wanted; and everyone in the administration has egg on their faces over it. 

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-02/donald-trump-s-ineptitude-is-no-joke?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=bd&utm_campaign=headline&cmpId=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So to summarize: The president ordered something inept; he’s not going to get what he wanted; and everyone in the administration has egg on their faces over it.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-02/donald-trump-s-ineptitude-is-no-joke?utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=bd&utm_campaign=headline&cmpId=yhoo.headline&yptr=yahoo


So which staffer is willing to take the heat for calling it the FART Act?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Most definately....


Details Details


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then why are they obstructing?


Who?
Here is your lie, again. It might be easier if you asked us to show when you are being truthful.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2018)

Goodnight Mikey Cohen's shredded documents.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/jasonleopold/here-are-the-documents-recovered-from-michael-cohens?utm_term=.bfpp1Zy2m#.na9KPYOVg

Goodnight Mikey Cohen's hope of pardon... State charges and you can't pardon to obstruct justice... Maybe Paulie Nobail needs a cellmate... or more likely Flippy Flynn get's a co-conspirator... Goodnight real independence day. Goodnight Paulie Nobail's independence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "Obstruction of justice"


Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?
Did you know if I am wrong above the president can pardon himself?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?
> Did you know if I am wrong above the president can pardon himself?


Did you know that obstruction of justice is a sufficient crime to bring a bill of impeachment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?
> Did you know if I am wrong above the president can pardon himself?


Who told you that, Rudy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you know that obstruction of justice is a sufficient crime to bring a bill of impeachment?


Who obstructed justice?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Husker,
Do you know what year it is?
Do you know Donald Trump is the President?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker,
> Do you know what year it is?
> Do you know Donald Trump is the President?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?
> Did you know if I am wrong above the president can pardon himself?


Did you know that it doesn't matter? Did you know that even a president can't pardon himself out of state crimes? Did you know that even Trumpsky, unless he gets his big mac attack in the rose garden won't always be a "sitting" president? Did you know Paulie Nobail is in jail with no bail due to "crimes against the United States of America" - on the day we declared independence, no less? Did you know that Mike Cohen is ending his attorney information sharing agreement with Trump Org? Do you know what that means? Did you know Trump Family charities SDNY lawsuit is progressing and unless Jr., EvenDumberSon and Incester settle Trump will have to testify? Did you know that Flynn pleaded guilty? Did you know Papa pleaded guilty? Did you know Gates pleaded guilty? Did you know the little Dutch Boy is also staring at the inside of a Pen tonight? Did you know you don't know much Racist Joe, but at least you let everyone know how little you know. Oh, and did you know Killary and Obummer aren't arrested yet But! Will! Be! Very! Soon!!!! I'm sure of it. kek.

Of course, the funniest thing is when your best defense is reduced to: "Dear Leader can't be indicted despite all the crimes that will be uncovered" you may want to rethink your loyalty pledge. Kek-kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you know that it doesn't matter? Did you know that even a president can't pardon himself out of state crimes? Did you know that even Trumpsky, unless he gets his big mac attack in the rose garden won't always be a "sitting" president? Did you know Paulie Nobail is in jail with no bail due to "crimes against the United States of America" - on the day we declared independence, no less? Did you know that Mike Cohen is ending his attorney information sharing agreement with Trump Org? Do you know what that means? Did you know Trump Family charities SDNY lawsuit is progressing and unless Jr., EvenDumberSon and Incester settle Trump will have to testify? Did you know that Flynn pleaded guilty? Did you know Papa pleaded guilty? Did you know Gates pleaded guilty? Did you know the little Dutch Boy is also staring at the inside of a Pen tonight? Did you know you don't know much Racist Joe, but at least you let everyone know how little you know. Oh, and did you know Killary and Obummer aren't arrested yet But! Will! Be! Very! Soon!!!! I'm sure of it. kek.
> 
> Of course, the funniest thing is when your best defense is reduced to: "Dear Leader can't be indicted despite all the crimes that will be uncovered" you may want to rethink your loyalty pledge. Kek-kek.


It sure brought you out from under that rock you hide under, dummy. Even husker thought it was funny, but you are too stupid to get it. 
Get it?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

We have known for some time that Scott Pruitt is a slimeball, but know it turns out he is a criminal slimeball.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/02/politics/scott-pruitt-whistleblower-secret-calendar/index.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you know that obstruction of justice is a sufficient crime to bring a bill of impeachment?


Apparently not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then why are they obstructing?


Because it is in the best interest of the FBI to do so given that they were the custodians of the information that wreck-less Hillary sent on unsecured servers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> We have known for some time that Scott Pruitt is a slimeball, but know it turns out he is a criminal slimeball.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/02/politics/scott-pruitt-whistleblower-secret-calendar/index.html


Most all of this admin are slimeballs. America will need hot shower and a good disinfectant when this is over.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> We have known for some time that Scott Pruitt is a slimeball, but know it turns out he is a criminal slimeball.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/02/politics/scott-pruitt-whistleblower-secret-calendar/index.html


Par for the course.  You people have a very different definition of criminal.  Your favorite words bolded from your article:

_*If* the *allegations* are true, the practice of keeping secret calendars and altering or deleting records of meetings *could* violate federal law as either "falsifying records" or hiding public records, according to legal experts interviewed by CNN. _

_"*If *somebody changed, deleted, scrubbed a federal record with the intent of deceiving the public or intent of deceiving anybody, it *could* very well be a violation of federal law," said Larry Noble, a former general counsel at the Federal Election Commission._


You people crack me up!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most all of this admin are slimeballs. America will need hot shower and a good disinfectant when this is over.


Sucka


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Par for the course.  You people have a very different definition of criminal.  Your favorite words bolded from your article:
> 
> _*If* the *allegations* are true, the practice of keeping secret calendars and altering or deleting records of meetings *could* violate federal law as either "falsifying records" or hiding public records, according to legal experts interviewed by CNN. _
> 
> ...


News people dance around the truth to avoid time in court.  I don't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin most definitely has a dossier of his own on one Donald J. Trump. Timing is everything.
> 
> View attachment 2877
> 
> ...


"Definitely" could mean a hundred different things for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> News people dance around the truth to avoid time in court.  I don't.


Okay Moonwalker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Par for the course.  You people have a very different definition of criminal.  Your favorite words bolded from your article:
> 
> _*If* the *allegations* are true, the practice of keeping secret calendars and altering or deleting records of meetings *could* violate federal law as either "falsifying records" or hiding public records, according to legal experts interviewed by CNN. _
> 
> ...


That's where they live.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> News people dance around the truth to avoid time in court.  I don't.


You say it best when you say nothing at all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You say it best when you say nothing at all.


Touching...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you know that it doesn't matter? Did you know that even a president can't pardon himself out of state crimes? Did you know that even Trumpsky, unless he gets his big mac attack in the rose garden won't always be a "sitting" president? Did you know Paulie Nobail is in jail with no bail due to "crimes against the United States of America" - on the day we declared independence, no less? Did you know that Mike Cohen is ending his attorney information sharing agreement with Trump Org? Do you know what that means? Did you know Trump Family charities SDNY lawsuit is progressing and unless Jr., EvenDumberSon and Incester settle Trump will have to testify? Did you know that Flynn pleaded guilty? Did you know Papa pleaded guilty? Did you know Gates pleaded guilty? Did you know the little Dutch Boy is also staring at the inside of a Pen tonight? Did you know you don't know much Racist Joe, but at least you let everyone know how little you know. Oh, and did you know Killary and Obummer aren't arrested yet But! Will! Be! Very! Soon!!!! I'm sure of it. kek.
> 
> Of course, the funniest thing is when your best defense is reduced to: "Dear Leader can't be indicted despite all the crimes that will be uncovered" you may want to rethink your loyalty pledge. Kek-kek.


News flash.....Trump has not been charged with any crimes.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> News flash.....Trump has not been charged with any crimes.


Hold that thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Touching...


At least someone gets me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Hold that thought.


Do.you think they will.arrest him before or after he gets his second supreme? 
Obama care, check
Roe, check
Gay marriage, check
2nd Amendment, in check
MAGA, check


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Where's husker?

The Democrat-Left: Stupid, Insane – and Very, Very Violent
https://www.redstate.com/setonmotley/2018/07/02/democrat-left-stupid-insane-violent/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Touching...


*Keith Whitley/Allison Krauss-"When You Say Nothing At All" - YouTube*
▶ 4:53


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Schumer Pre-Emptively Targets Possible Supreme Court Nominee*
2,481


----------



## Friesland (Jul 3, 2018)

Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. I don't want you to feel lonely...

On this day in 1776 a bunch of copyboys and patriots were frantically proof reading the Declaration of Independence. On this day in 2018 you are in jail in Warsaw Virginia for crimes against the United States.

Meanwhile, who knew denuking NK could be so hard? 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/30/north-korea-believed-to-be-deceiving-us-increasing-nuclear-production-report.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Pompeo Back to North Korea on July 5…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. I don't want you to feel lonely...
> 
> On this day in 1776 a bunch of copyboys and patriots were frantically proof reading the Declaration of Independence. On this day in 2018 you are in jail in Warsaw Virginia for crimes against the United States.
> 
> ...


Can you fucking believe Trump is the President of the USA, the most powerful person in the universe?
He will be nominating ANOTHER SUPREME in a few days and there is nothing you can do about it, you old child molester enabler you.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Shut up and sing,

*Bono warns that existence of UN, EU and NATO are threatened*

EDITH M. LEDERER
,
Associated Press_•_July 02, 2018





FILE - In this Monday, July 24, 2017, file photo, founder of the non-governmental organization ONE, U2 singer Bono speaks to the media after a meeting at the Elysee Palace, in Paris. Irish rock star Bono warned Monday, July 2, 2018, that the United Nations and other international institutions including the European Union and NATO are under threat, and nations must work together to ensure their continued existence. (AP Photo/Michel Euler, File)


UNITED NATIONS (AP) — Irish rock star Bono warned Monday that the United Nations and other international institutions including the European Union and NATO are under threat — and nations must work together to ensure their continued existence.

The Dublin-born U2 singer and activist gave a sobering speech to several hundred U.N. diplomats and staff at an event launching Ireland's candidacy for a seat on the powerful Security Council in 2021-22 saying "you can count on Ireland to do its part in that work."

While Bono didn't name any countries responsible for threatening global institutions during these "troubled times," his words appeared clearly aimed at U.S. President Donald Trump, who has criticized the EU and NATO. The American leader has also pulled out of the Paris climate agreement which the singer cited, and taken aim at the World Trade Organization with new U.S. tariffs, an institution Bono said is also under threat.

Speaking of the United Nations, Bono said, "I love that it exists, and I'll tell you, I don't take for granted that it exists, or that it will continue to exist because let's be honest, we live in a time when institutions as vital to human progress as the United Nations are under attack."

He then said the EU, NATO and the Group of Seven major industrialized nations have also been threatened.

"And not just these institutions but what they stand for — an international order based on shared values and shared rules, an international order that is facing the greatest test in its 70-year history," Bono said. "Not just these institutions but what they've achieved is at risk."

On Sunday night, the Irish government invited ambassadors from the 192 other U.N. member nations to Bono's concert at Madison Square Garden as part of its launch for a council seat.

Bono, who is also a human rights and humanitarian activist and philanthropist, joked Monday evening that it was "unusual having a load of ambassadors jumping up and down at a rock and roll show." He told the diplomats: "at least you weren't shouting at each other, so that was good."

But his speech was both his sobering assessment of the state of the world and an appeal to the diplomats to back Ireland for a council seat.

Ireland is expected to be in a three-way race against Canada and Norway for two seats reserved for Western nations on the Security Council. Elections to fill the seats for a two-year term will be held in June 2020.

Bono said Ireland's experience of colonialism, conflict, famine, mass migration "give us kind of a hard-earned expertise in these problems, and empathy and I hope humility."

"If you look at the agenda of what the Security Council will be addressing in the coming years, doesn't it look a lot like us?," he asked.

Bono said he just came back from Canada and praised Prime Minister Justin Trudeau as "a remarkable leader who's put together the most diverse Cabinet on the planet."

"That Canada is nice is the worst thing I can say about them," he said.

As for Norway, he said, "who could ask for a better neighbor or committed peacemaker?"

"Here's the worst thing I can say about them, they're tall. They're too tall," he said.

Bono, who is not tall, joked, "we bear no nation — even tall ones — any ill will."

But he said the world needs Ireland's storytelling talents and its ability to compromise "because that's how you achieve peace."

Irish Prime Minister Leo Varadkar formally launched Ireland's campaign for a council seat at the reception on the U.N.'s lawn that included Irish dancing and music — but no singing from Bono.

"We see ourselves as an island at the center of the world," Varadkar said. "And we're deeply aware that in an interdependent world, the great challenges of our time do not know international boundaries."

Varadkar said Ireland's independence in 1921 out of war and violence, and its U.N. membership since 1955 have led the country to be a promoter of freedom and defender of human rights.

"The United Nations is the conscience of our humanity," he said. "In these troubled and uncertain times, as a global island we want to play our part in defending, supporting and promoting its values."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because it is in the best interest of the FBI to do so given that they were the custodians of the information that wreck-less Hillary sent on unsecured servers.


I enjoy when you attempt to spin such a far flung word salad together. Did you stretch before attempting that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Hold that thought.


No, you should hold that thought.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy when you attempt to spin such a far flung word salad together. Did you stretch before attempting that?


Muahahahahaaaaaa..........................bless your little heart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's husker?
> 
> The Democrat-Left: Stupid, Insane – and Very, Very Violent
> https://www.redstate.com/setonmotley/2018/07/02/democrat-left-stupid-insane-violent/


Gee to lunatic fringe site with a Beretta banner whining because the actions of their sect has people fighting back, imagine that . . . they are the victims. For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Of course you would rather people sat back and let racist, fascist, white supremacist and nazis run rough shod over America, ain't gonna happen. Liberals may mellow and slow to react, that is until you threaten America, then you get what you deserve. Don't put it out if you can't take it coming back at you. Seems you guys are quite the snowflakes. Wake the fuck up, America is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee to lunatic fringe site with a Beretta banner whining because the actions of their sect has people fighting back, imagine that . . . they are the victims. For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Of course you would rather people sat back and let racist, fascist, white supremacist and nazis run rough shod over America, ain't gonna happen. Liberals may mellow and slow to react, that is until you threaten America, then you get what you deserve. Don't put it out if you can't take it coming back at you. Seems you guys are quite the snowflakes. Wake the fuck up, America is.


Good lord you really should remain silent...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*WALMART boycott launched after outcry over 'Impeach 45' clothing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee to lunatic fringe site with a Beretta banner whining because the actions of their sect has people fighting back, imagine that . . . they are the victims. For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Of course you would rather people sat back and let racist, fascist, white supremacist and nazis run rough shod over America, ain't gonna happen. Liberals may mellow and slow to react, that is until you threaten America, then you get what you deserve. Don't put it out if you can't take it coming back at you. Seems you guys are quite the snowflakes. Wake the fuck up, America is.


There he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord you really should remain silent...


Husker must have been hungry this morning, he bit hard on that one.
Ha


----------



## Friesland (Jul 3, 2018)

OMG!!! Trump is so MAGA he invented a time machine and determined Harley's 7% drop in 2017 sales were because they are moving their factory in 2018!!! He really is the guy Jesus sent us to MAGA like a mofo!

Now if he could just invent a Killary and Obummer to jail machine!! When will we finally have our justice!!!!! I'm nearly out of libtard tears!

Oh, and have a nice lunch, Paulie Nobail. I hope they have potato salad with dill in Warsaw. And grey poupon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Trump: ‘Crazy Maxine Waters’ the Face of Democrat Party*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Have I mentioned that you people are toast?
*Chuck Schumer Fail: 62% of Americans Want New Supreme Court Justice Before Midterms*

Americans want the President to appoint, and the Senate to confirm, a new Supreme Court justice before the 2018 midterm elections — by a staggering 2-to-1 margin, according to a new poll released Tuesday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord you really should remain silent...


Truth scares ya huh? . . . and you thought you were following the righteous path, primrose perhaps, but not righteous in the American sense, traitor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG!!! Trump is so MAGA he invented a time machine and determined Harley's 7% drop in 2017 sales were because they are moving their factory in 2018!!! He really is the guy Jesus sent us to MAGA like a mofo!
> 
> Now if he could just invent a Killary and Obummer to jail machine!! When will we finally have our justice!!!!! I'm nearly out of libtard tears!
> 
> Oh, and have a nice lunch, Paulie Nobail. I hope they have potato salad with dill in Warsaw. And grey poupon.


*Unemployment Rate Hits 3.9%, a Rare Low, as Job Market ...*
https://*www.nytimes.com*/*2018*/05/04/business/economy/jobs-report.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Unemployment Rate Hits 3.9%, a Rare Low, as Job Market ...*
> https://*www.nytimes.com*/*2018*/05/04/business/economy/jobs-report.html


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-wage-gains-uneven-20180223-story.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord you really should remain silent...


I hope he doesnt ever remain silent.
Its like Christmas every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I hope he doesnt ever remain silent.
> Its like Christmas every day.


Party like it's 11/8/2016.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 3, 2018)

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-wage-gains-uneven-20180223-story.html


Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy when you attempt to spin such a far flung word salad together. Did you stretch before attempting that?


Lol!  So nothing then.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee to lunatic fringe site with a Beretta banner whining because the actions of their sect has people fighting back, imagine that . . . they are the victims. For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Of course you would rather people sat back and let racist, fascist, white supremacist and nazis run rough shod over America, ain't gonna happen. Liberals may mellow and slow to react, that is until you threaten America, then you get what you deserve. Don't put it out if you can't take it coming back at you. Seems you guys are quite the snowflakes. Wake the fuck up, America is.


Lol!  Arm your arms crossed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


So just like the 25 page report that preceded this one and extensively cherry picked for this 7/3/18 report this one amounts to nothing more then a regular campaign.  What a bunch of hot air.  Did you even read it, or the 25 page report I posted last January that basically said the same thing with 18 more pages then todays report.  Again, you people crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Limbaugh Hammers Never Trumpers — ‘Has There Ever Been a Group of People More Wrong About Their Own Party?’*
3934EmailGoogle+Twitter

2 Jul 20181,263
Monday on his nationally syndicated radio show, Rush Limbaugh reflected on the so-called Never Trump wing of the Republican Party, noting that a push to vote for Democrats against President Donald Trump this November seems to have backfired given the retirement of Supreme Court Associate Justice Anthony Kennedy.


_Partial transcript as follows (courtesy of RushLimbaugh.com):_

LIMBAUGH: You know who’s really, really taking it on the chin about now? And that is the conservative Never Trumper crowd. You know, I haven’t talked about this on purpose, by design, but I’m just going to mention it here in reference. George Will, before the retirement announcement of Anthony Kennedy, was so frustrated that he wrote a piece suggesting the only hope for America is if all Republicans vote Democrat to get rid of Trump and everything related to Trump.

Now, stop and think about that for a minute. That’s almost as off the wall as people on the left are off the wall. That’s in the midst of policies that all of these intellectual conservatives have ostensibly been fighting for their whole lives. Trump is implementing much of what they have claimed to believe in. But maybe they didn’t believe it that much, because as it’s being implemented, they can’t bring themselves to support it because of the guy who is president while it’s happening. Vote Democrat? Give up the Supreme Court?

Give the Supreme Court to the Democrat Party? Give up on the idea of America remaining as founded? That’s the answer to Donald Trump on the Republican/conservative intellectual side? Has there ever been a group of people more wrong about their own party? Maybe, but I can’t think of it. Good grief! If there’s ever a bunch of people that ought to be humiliated and embarrassed, it is the faux intellectuals on the Never Trump side of conservatism. All the predictions of Trump failure, all the predictions of disaster, not a single one of them have come true — and in fact, it’s been just the exact opposite.

They’re pulling it


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> "You don't need a weatherman.."
> 
> In our 4th grade Christmas pageant, I played the weathervane man.


*What's changed.....you still " Play Act "......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG!!! Trump is so MAGA he invented a time machine and determined Harley's 7% drop in 2017 sales were because they are moving their factory in 2018!!! He really is the guy Jesus sent us to MAGA like a mofo!
> 
> Now if he could just invent a Killary and Obummer to jail machine!! When will we finally have our justice!!!!! I'm nearly out of libtard tears!
> 
> Oh, and have a nice lunch, Paulie Nobail. I hope they have potato salad with dill in Warsaw. And grey poupon.



*Sinus Headache again......cause it shows.*


----------



## Friesland (Jul 3, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Nobail. Tomorrow is Independence Day... for me, not you.

Goodnight GOP lead Senate Select Committe on Intelligence and their findings.

Goodnight Mikey "ending attorney sharing agreement" Cohen...

Goodnight moon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Paulie Nobail. Tomorrow is Independence Day... for me, not you.
> 
> Goodnight GOP lead Senate Select Committe on Intelligence and their findings.
> 
> ...


Goodnight, John Boy.
..."Goodnight Grandpa"..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hot Air

Trump fires stern letters to NATO allies on their defense spending
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/03/trump-letter-scolds-nato-allies-before-brussels-summit/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi5wJSRt4TcAhURYK0KHXJUDWwQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0Urxicoo0eamwYhWw1su5Z


----------



## Friesland (Jul 3, 2018)

Pore Pour Paulie Nobail.
Pore Pour Alex van der Stooge.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail. I'll eat a hotdog for you tomorrow. And have a nice cold beer. And maybe even two.
Goodnight Alex van der Stooge. I'll have a raw makerel with onion for you. And a nice cold beer. And maybe even two. 
De haring hangt door zijn eigen kieuwen...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pore Pour Paulie Nobail.
> Pore Pour Alex van der Stooge.
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail. I'll eat a hotdog for you tomorrow. And have a nice cold beer. And maybe even two.
> Goodnight Alex van der Stooge. I'll have a raw makerel with onion for you. And a nice cold beer. And maybe even two.
> De haring hangt door zijn eigen kieuwen...


Thats nice the way you said goodnight in Chinese.
You're a giver too.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Unemployment Rate Hits 3.9%, a Rare Low, as Job Market ...*
> https://*www.nytimes.com*/*2018*/05/04/business/economy/jobs-report.html


That is such a phony number.

The number isn't reflective. I've seen numbers of 24 percent -- I actually saw a number of 42 percent unemployment. Forty-two percent. That is the biggest joke there is in this country. … The unemployment rate is probably 20 percent, but I will tell you, you have some great economists that will tell you it's a 30, 32. And the highest I've heard so far is 42 percent.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pore Pour Paulie Nobail.
> Pore Pour Alex van der Stooge.
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail. I'll eat a hotdog for you tomorrow. And have a nice cold beer. And maybe even two.
> Goodnight Alex van der Stooge. I'll have a raw makerel with onion for you. And a nice cold beer. And maybe even two.
> De haring hangt door zijn eigen kieuwen...


*Gute Nacht, du unwissende Scheiß-Schlinge Socialist Lemming ....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That is such a phony number.
> 
> The number isn't reflective. I've seen numbers of 24 percent -- I actually saw a number of 42 percent unemployment. Forty-two percent. That is the biggest joke there is in this country. … The unemployment rate is probably 20 percent, but I will tell you, you have some great economists that will tell you it's a 30, 32. And the highest I've heard so far is 42 percent.



*Like your phony intelligence......The real numbers don't lie...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Like your phony intelligence......The real numbers don't lie...*


Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.


Check the welfare and unemployment numbers.

Happy Independence day


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Check the welfare and unemployment numbers.


7.8% unemployment number is a complete fraud as evidenced by the jobless claims number released yesterday. Real unemployment is at least 15%.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> 7.8% unemployment number is a complete fraud as evidenced by the jobless claims number released yesterday. Real unemployment is at least 15%.


I agree about the unemployment numbers.
They're always fluffed.
How do you think today's numbers stack up against the Obama era numbers?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree about the unemployment numbers.
> They're always fluffed.
> How do you think today's numbers stack up against the Obama era numbers?


As we now both know, by this stage of my game, I’m really just egging on your brethren of nincompoops and your titular leader to both ad hominem insults and unhinged insane ramblings in bolded text with photos of simian anuses and fecal matter, respectively. 

No use denying you were fooled into your first response tonight. We both have too many years into this for you to feign any awareness of my game at that point in time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> 7.8% unemployment number is a complete fraud as evidenced by the jobless claims number released yesterday. Real unemployment is at least 15%.


I love when you quote Trump or one of his underlings and these buffoons don't get it.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when you quote Trump or one of his underlings and these buffoons don't get it.


The number is not reflective. I have seen numbers of 24 percent. I saw a number of 42 percent unemployment. … That number is so false.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when you quote Trump or one of his underlings and these buffoons don't get it.


Again and again.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Again and again.


Nobody has jobs. … It is not a real economy. It is a phony set of numbers. They cooked the books.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Trump's burden: Cleaning up Obama's mess
JULY 4, 2018
President Trump has chosen to unravel the last eight years of Obama's tyranny one day at a time.  Trump is now reversing the negative Obama tide by si...

President Trump is unraveling eight years of Obama tyranny. Here is a little reminder why so many people now stand shoulder to shoulder with President Trump.

President Trump has chosen to unravel the last eight years of Obama's tyranny one day at a time. Trump is now reversing the negative Obama tide by simply implementing basic commonsense economic policies. The combination of this commonsense approach with tax cuts and the reversal of countless Obama executive order EPA regulations has resulted in a booming economy. Do you really think Obama cared about the middle class economically, or did he just take all of us for fools with his love of job-killing EPA regulations? These regulations did nothing but destroy American jobs and add costs to American-made products and U.S. private businesses. They had absolutely no real effect on the environment. Trump's reversal of these Obama regulations has brought back many U.S. jobs, and this has become the main contributing factor in revitalizing numerous U.S. industries. 

Why would a president who cared about peace and security in the Middle East and the world recklessly remove U.S. troops from Iraq? Was Obama the Manchurian candidate? The devastating negative repercussions of Obama's removal of U.S. troops from Iraq will surely be felt for many decades. ISIS in filling up the power vacuum within the Middle East has caused hundreds of thousands of deaths. Trump has since cleaned up the ISIS mess, and it took him less than a year to do it. 

Was Obama's compliance in enabling the terror state of Iran to receive 150 million dollars to basically self-regulate its nuclear program something that made the world a safer place? Thank God Trump has removed the U.S. from such a diabolical, one-sided "deal." The current uprisings in Iran might just take care of this problem. There will be no reprieve for the Iranian mullahs this time, not from President Trump.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/trumps_burden_cleaning_up_obamas_mess.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

TRUMP STRONG ON 4TH OF JULY!
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/results-matter-president-trump-tops-obama-in-approval-numbers-at-same-point-in-his-presidency/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/7f6cc94a-7f5a-11e8-8c2e-bd47ff8d0460/


----------



## Friesland (Jul 4, 2018)

Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. Happy Independence Day! ... oh wait. Happy MY Independence, YOUR continuing rotting in jail day. Pore, pour Paulie...
Goodmorning Alex van der Slammer. Happy American Independence Day! ... oh wait, Happy American Independence, Dutch son-in-law of Russian mobster still in prison Day! Pore, pur Alex.

Meanwhile, the Senate issued this! Did everyone see it? It make very good holiday reading, whether you're by the pool or in the slammer!

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf

Happy 4th all!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

*MUELLER TO SEND LETTER TO CONGRESS ON OCTOBER 28th*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *MUELLER TO SEND LETTER TO CONGRESS ON OCTOBER 28th*


Smart.  Wait 'till the new fiscal year budget money starts flowing again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

*NY Daily News: Trump Is a 'Clown Who Plays King' on Independence Day*


Snowflakes in July.   
_





Twitter/NY Daily News
KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ 4 Jul 2018 
*The New York Daily News, one of President Trump’s hometown papers, released its July 4 holiday edition with a front page mocking Trump as nothing more than a “clown who plays king.”*


The paper’s Independence Day edition cover features a photoshopped image of the president in clown makeup and a broken gold crown, with an American flag in the background.

Above Trump’s face, the paper’s cover displays the tagline: “Happy Birthday, America!”

The Daily News then published a headline mocking Trump as a mere clown who is not in step with American values.

“The clown who plays king can’t overthrow the bedrock values this nation was founded on 242 years ago today,” the headline reads.


The Daily News has not hidden its disdain for Trump and his supporters. Last week, the tabloid released a cover with a cartoon Trump dressed as a judge with the headline: “We are f****d!” in response to Justice Anthony Kennedy’s decision to retire from the Supreme Court.
_

_
In 2016, the Daily News attacked voters who cast their ballots for Trump in New Hampshire as “mindless zombies,” prompting then-candidate Trump to fire back at the paper for its financial troubles.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Great Again! Americans Will Set New Independence Day Holiday Travel Record
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economics/2018/07/04/great-again-americans-will-set-new-independence-day-holiday-travel-record/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj7iJuL4IXcAhWC8YMKHaB2BikQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1TqERMULBaEiuj4eVmV-Aj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Gas Pump Relief: Saudi Arabia Agrees to Trump Request to Pump More Oil
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economics/2018/07/04/gas-pump-relief-saudi-arabia-agrees-to-trump-request-to-pump-more-oil/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj7iJuL4IXcAhWC8YMKHaB2BikQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw3lz6Lc6OlzsN50yO-0cy7X


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *MUELLER TO SEND LETTER TO CONGRESS ON OCTOBER 28th*


On a Sunday?  Nine days before the election?  I guess that will give t adequate time to fire him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That is such a phony number.
> 
> The number isn't reflective. I've seen numbers of 24 percent -- I actually saw a number of 42 percent unemployment. Forty-two percent. That is the biggest joke there is in this country. … The unemployment rate is probably 20 percent, but I will tell you, you have some great economists that will tell you it's a 30, 32. And the highest I've heard so far is 42 percent.


I love you guys.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodmorning Paulie Nobail. Happy Independence Day! ... oh wait. Happy MY Independence, YOUR continuing rotting in jail day. Pore, pour Paulie...
> Goodmorning Alex van der Slammer. Happy American Independence Day! ... oh wait, Happy American Independence, Dutch son-in-law of Russian mobster still in prison Day! Pore, pur Alex.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Senate issued this! Did everyone see it? It make very good holiday reading, whether you're by the pool or in the slammer!
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/7f6cc94a-7f5a-11e8-8c2e-bd47ff8d0460/


negative news on Trump going viral, SHOCKING!!  Have a Snickers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> As we now both know, by this stage of my game, I’m really just egging on your brethren of nincompoops and your titular leader to both ad hominem insults and unhinged insane ramblings in bolded text with photos of simian anuses and fecal matter, respectively.
> 
> No use denying you were fooled into your first response tonight. We both have too many years into this for you to feign any awareness of my game at that point in time.


Im a giver and a helper.
You're welcome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when you quote Trump or one of his underlings and these buffoons don't get it.


Its easy to miss.
You take a quote from the past and move it into the present.
I read the following post and gave a congrats.
Its a trick, and I got tricked.

btw, I was still right.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its easy to miss.
> You take a quote from the past and move it into the present.
> I read the following post and gave a congrats.
> Its a trick, and I got tricked.
> ...


So you admit you were suckered, which means everyone should believe you are right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> On a Sunday?  Nine days before the election?  I guess that will give t adequate time to fire him.


Maybe they don't want anyone to read it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> So you admit you were suckered, which means everyone should believe you are right.


You have problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when you quote Trump or one of his underlings and these buffoons don't get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when you quote Trump or one of his underlings and these buffoons don't get it.


Oh, we get it. Get it?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 4, 2018)

Wait... you mean NK isn't going to CVID? But... but... I had a bet with... or right - nobody. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-usa/u-s-softens-north-korea-approach-as-pompeo-prepares-for-more-nuclear-talks-idUSKBN1JU26E?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5b3d229604d301515b9327bf&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter

And, in case you missed it, from Senator Burr and the SSCI ICA...

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf

Have a good picnic Paulie Nobail. 
Does anyone wonder why Mikey Nocooperation took his role as Trump's Lawyer off his bio? I dunno. Wonder why?
Have a good stroopwafel Alex van der Stooge... cause we know all prisons make excellent stroopwafel...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> On a Sunday?  Nine days before the election?  I guess that will give t adequate time to fire him.


Is that what the priggish Magoo guesses?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait... you mean NK isn't going to CVID? But... but... I had a bet with... or right - nobody.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-usa/u-s-softens-north-korea-approach-as-pompeo-prepares-for-more-nuclear-talks-idUSKBN1JU26E?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5b3d229604d301515b9327bf&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> So you admit you were suckered, which means everyone should believe you are right.


Yes, but only if you're smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

DNC Attacks Condition Of The US In July Fourth Message
Democratic National Committee (DNC) Chairman Tom Perez released a statement attacking the condition of the U.S. and the lack of freedom across the country on the Fourth of July.

“Thousands of children have been separated from their parents at our southern border. At our highest court, workers’ rights are being taken away, voting rights are under assault, Muslim Americans are being discriminated against for their faith, and women’s right to choose is under threat like never before,” Perez said in a statement.




Perez also stated that on Independence Day, too many Americans are out of jobs and can’t receive health care. The unemployment rate in the U.S., however, is the lowest it’s been in 18 years under President Donald Trump, and black unemployment has also dropped to 6.8 percent, the lowest since 1972. *(RELATED: ‘Amazing’: Unemployment Hits Lowest Rate In 18 Years)*

“As we celebrate our nation’s independence, we recognize that America’s founding promise remains out of reach for too many families. Too many members of our society are still struggling to find a good-paying job or get the health care they need. Too many women, LGBTQ Americans, people of color, and people with disabilities still face inequality and injustice across our society,” Perez continued.



Republicans released a much different statement Wednesday, with a positive message honoring those who fought to make a America a free nation, as well as thanking service members for their dedication to the U.S.

_
“As we celebrate more than two centuries of independence, we honor the patriots who declared America a free nation in 1776,” Republican National Committee (RNC) Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel said in a statement. “We also remember and thank our service members for their lasting dedication and countless sacrifices to guard our liberties.”

McDaniel stated the RNC would “uphold America’s founding principles and continue to fight for our inalienable rights: life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness for all.”_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/04/dnc-july-fourth-message/&ved=0ahUKEwi-2LnTyIbcAhVF4IMKHbFHBO4QqUMIOzAE&usg=AOvVaw05DSU72DmpL6L6QPP3SgPo


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2018)

You post all sorts of fascist leaning propaganda about so-called unemployment rates.  You pour through your Fox Bubble “alternative facts”, as if you have a monopoly on accuracy.  

I’ll tell you what’s accurate.  My grammar and spelling.  Perfect.  I’ve got the best spelling.  Every post I’ve poured over.  No mistakes. 

You hear a 5 percent unemployment rate. It's such a phony number. That number was put in for presidents and for politicians so that they look good to the people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

The Supreme Court Pick Is Just the Beginning
All across the land, normals are still celebrating the miracle of President Trump’s 2016 win. With a President Clinton we’d be under the jackboot of a...

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_supreme_court_pick_is_just_the_beginning.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Cable News Ratings: ‘Ingraham Angle’ Has Best Month to Date, MSNBC Grows in Total Viewers
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/cable-news-ratings-ingraham-angle-msnbc-1202864704/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjWjaXf3IbcAhUo44MKHfPyCboQqUMIUDAK&usg=AOvVaw1azQfIDZTe3H-VfmClQqxG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Trump will tell NATO nations USA cannot be world piggy bank...
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-nato/trump-will-tell-nato-nations-us-cannot-be-the-worlds-piggy-bank-idUSKBN1JT2XD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

_





WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump on Wednesday praised the U.S. military for keeping America "safe, strong, proud, mighty and free" and used the Independence Day holiday to thank them for being willing to put their lives on the line in defense of the nation.
_


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.



*Fake News.*

*From a Fuckin LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You post all sorts of fascist leaning propaganda about so-called unemployment rates.  You pour through your Fox Bubble “alternative facts”, as if you have a monopoly on accuracy.
> 
> I’ll tell you what’s accurate.  My grammar and spelling.  Perfect.  I’ve got the best spelling.  Every post I’ve poured over.  No mistakes.
> 
> You hear a 5 percent unemployment rate. It's such a phony number. That number was put in for presidents and for politicians so that they look good to the people.



*BOOM !*

*LIAR !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump will tell NATO nations USA cannot be world piggy bank...
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-nato/trump-will-tell-nato-nations-us-cannot-be-the-worlds-piggy-bank-idUSKBN1JT2XD


The same guy that wants to invade Venezuela? That guy is factually challenged, just like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The same guy that wants to invade Venezuela? That guy is factually challenged, just like you.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You post all sorts of fascist leaning propaganda about so-called unemployment rates.  You pour through your Fox Bubble “alternative facts”, as if you have a monopoly on accuracy.
> 
> I’ll tell you what’s accurate.  My grammar and spelling.  Perfect.  I’ve got the best spelling.  Every post I’ve poured over.  No mistakes.
> 
> You hear a 5 percent unemployment rate. It's such a phony number. That number was put in for presidents and for politicians so that they look good to the people.


I was going to suggest grammarly.com, but it's too subtle to be detected.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.





nononono said:


> *Fake News.*
> 
> *From a Fuckin LIAR !*


Couldn’t agree more with your vitriolic and utter contempt for the “*Fuckin LIAR !*” that said this. 

*Sept. 7, 2012 - Donald Trump
*
_*"Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.”*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Couldn’t agree more with your vitriolic and utter contempt for the “*Fuckin LIAR !*” that said this.
> 
> *Sept. 7, 2012 - Donald Trump
> *
> _*"Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.”*_


I heard Trump burnt one of his tiny little hands holding a sparkler . . . he was staring straight at it so he has flash burn as well.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I was going to suggest grammarly.com, but it's too subtle to be detected.


I’m not sure it’s a question primarily of subtlety, however that is certainly an _element_ of the usual gang of idiots inability to detect irony and satire.  Rather, it’s the variety of fake news sources readily available to them to isolate themselves from reality.  This “Townhall” to thing, Fox of course, and whatever go-to “happy news” sites they gravitate to confirm their racist, fascist, and un-American contempt for democracy and free press.  

I’m confident none of their go-to fake news sources contained any mention of Trump’s tweet bragging of his superior writing skills notwithstanding his misuse of the word “pour” rather than “pore” in the same tweet.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 4, 2018)

Wow, those were some fireworks! 
Goodnight Paulie Nobail. Hope you could hear the fireworks from your solitary-confinement for your own protection cell.
Goodnight Alex van der Hoosgow. Hope you know that here in America we shoot off fireworks and didn't think the Alex Jones civil war had actually started.
Goodnight GOP congressmen in Moscow... or I guess good morning. Hope you didn't get too pissed out with the lads.
Goodnight Senator Burr...
https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf
Happy 4th one and all...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh, the tolerant left.
Just in time for the midterms.

TEEN ATTACKED FOR WEARING MAGA HAT
https://news4sanantonio.com/news/local/viral-video-shows-teen-attacked-for-wearing-make-american-great-again-hat


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Is this fake new propagator still around?
Dan Rather on July 4th: ‘Great Sadness’ About Future with Donald Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

*London mayor Khan approves baby Trump blimp to fly over city during visit...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Yeah, save America for those that wish to strip-mine it's resources* for their own profit, aka himself, his admin and his new fond wealthy friends.

*The American working class and any pockets of wealth that can be harvested. The American market is open and will go to the highest bidder (or someone with the means to blackmail and extort).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

. . . and the Mueller investigation, expands, and continues . . .

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/mueller-taps-more-career-prosecutors-080002696.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

“He is incapable of reading a book, much less writing one,”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Jim Acosta
✔
@Acosta
 The flag is flying at half staff at WH after deaths of reporters and Trump is tweeting about "fake news." https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1014257237945176071 …

2:20 PM - Jul 3, 2018
5,441
2,842 people are talking about this


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, save America for those that wish to strip-mine it's resources* for their own profit, aka himself, his admin and his new fond wealthy friends.
> 
> *The American working class and any pockets of wealth that can be harvested. The American market is open and will go to the highest bidder (or someone with the means to blackmail and extort).


There is that lie you were asking for yesterday, again.
Mr Honesty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

J.K. Rowling
✔
@jk_rowling
 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha *draws breath* hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1014257237945176071 …

2:30 PM - Jul 3, 2018
157K
38K people are talking about this


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2018)

I suppose it was inevitable that t's vision for American is finally exposed as a grumpy old man shouting "Get off my lawn!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I suppose it was inevitable that t's vision for American is finally exposed as a grumpy old man shouting "Get off my lawn!"


Sounds like Mr. Magoo.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the Mueller investigation, expands, and continues . . .
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/mueller-taps-more-career-prosecutors-080002696.html


Expanding because they got nothing, just like when you reach into your pants to take a leak.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is that lie you were asking for yesterday, again.
> Mr Honesty.


You seem to be unable to distinguish opinion from a statement.

As far as Trump's ultimate agenda certain things are known, Russia helped him and wants to help them. The tax bill, "his tax bill", has great advantages for the already greatly advantaged and no so much for the currently disadvantaged. Scott Pruitt is still in the admin because he is doing what Republicans have always wanted to do, decimate the EPA by putting those the EPA is supposed to regulate in charge of the EPA.
Trump and his surrogates blatantly lie everyday, by the minute, it's a proven fact. You are a clown, Trump is a clown, most of the admin are clowns and this presidency is a joke. America will win, your kind will lose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Expanding because they got nothing, just like when you reach into your pants to take a leak.


Read the link scaredy cat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be unable to distinguish opinion from a statement.
> 
> As far as Trump's ultimate agenda certain things are known, Russia helped him and wants to help them. The tax bill, "his tax bill", has great advantages for the already greatly advantaged and no so much for the currently disadvantaged. Scott Pruitt is still in the admin because he is doing what Republicans have always wanted to do, decimate the EPA by putting those the EPA is supposed to regulate in charge of the EPA.
> Trump and his surrogates blatantly lie everyday, by the minute, it's a proven fact. You are a clown, Trump is a clown, most of the admin are clowns and this presidency is a joke. America will win, your kind will lose.


You seem to be unable to distinguish a lie from the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the link scaredy cat.


*Russians Fight Back*
Mueller indicted 13 Russian individuals and three entities in February on charges of violating criminal laws with the intent to interfere with the U.S. election through the manipulation of social media.

None of the targets are in the U.S., but one of them, the Internet Research Agency, has forced Mueller into another legal fight in federal court. The two sides have been sparring most recently over how to protect sensitive investigative materials from disclosure. Mueller has enlisted prosecutors with the U.S. Attorney’s office in Washington to handle the case.

Hiring people to take the cases that don't have anything to do with Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Please Mr President, we can't take all the winning,

*U.S. labor shortage is reaching critical point...*

_*Payrolls miss expectations as companies can't find enough people to hire...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Can I get an Amen,
*Boom: American Businesses Added 177,000 Jobs in June*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can I get an Amen,
> *Boom: American Businesses Added 177,000 Jobs in June*


The unemployment number, as you know, is totally fiction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

*North Korea’s official media drop their hostility toward Trump and the US*
Andrew Malcolm Jul 05, 2018 9:21 AM





Will the US MSM follow suit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

*Chelsea Handler apologizes to world for Trump on July 4*
Karen Townsend Jul 05, 2018 8:41 AM





“We’re sorry about our president.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the link scaredy cat.


I read it.
Can you point me to the revelation that prompted you to share?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem to be unable to distinguish a lie from the truth.


Sounds pathological...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chelsea Handler apologizes to world for Trump on July 4*
> Karen Townsend Jul 05, 2018 8:41 AM
> 
> 
> ...


She reminds me of this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She reminds me of this.


Maybe people will start paying attention.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 5, 2018)

Goodnight dirty Scotty Pruitt...
Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
Goodnight Alex van de Stroopwafel.
Goodnight swampy people everywhere.

Oh, and in case you missed it...

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe people will start paying attention.


Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I read it.
> Can you point me to the revelation that prompted you to share?


Gee Barney, I don't know . . . maybe that they are finding way more than they or anyone else (especially you) could ever imagine, but time will tell.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2018)

My desire in service to you, nononono has always been to bless you as you make important decisions for the Off Topic 2 group of 4-5 actual readers. I believe you are serving as a beacon of* “ TRUTH !!! “* in only your distinct misuse of all conventions of spelling, grammar and punctuation because of God’s providence. I believe that same providence brought me into your service. I pray as I have served you that I have blessed you and enabled you to effectively lead the 4-5 Off Topic 2 audience members. Thank you again nononono for the honor of baiting you to post filthy hate-filled rebuttals to direct quotes from public figures you adore and worship and I wish you Godspeed in all that you put your hand to.

Your Faithful Tormentor, Nonononono


----------



## Friesland (Jul 5, 2018)

Goodnight Lanny Davis. (The Deep State is LIT!)
Goodnight Dmitry Firtash.
Goodnight Mikey Notrump.
Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
Goodnight Alex van de Nobike.
Goodnight Swampy Swampdrainer McSwampface.
Goodnight Moon.

Oh, and in case you missed it...
https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## Friesland (Jul 5, 2018)

I just got the BEST deal on a 3rd hand mattress in DC. It even has "Trump Hotel" right on the tag!

Goodnight Paulie Nobail. If you need a mattress I'm storing one in your storage locker in Alexandria. No warrant needed.

Oh, and in case you missed it.

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2018)

One (more) down.  (At least) one more to go.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

"I'll give you a million dollars for your favorite charity, paid for by Trump, if you take the test and it shows you're an Indian." ~ Now you guys will know where some of your campaign donations (or charitable donations if you donate to the Trump J. Trump Foundation, or was he forced to shut that down due to massive improprieties?) will be going.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I just got the BEST deal on a 3rd hand mattress in DC. It even has "Trump Hotel" right on the tag!
> 
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail. If you need a mattress I'm storing one in your storage locker in Alexandria. No warrant needed.
> 
> ...


Nineteen


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Lanny Davis. (The Deep State is LIT!)
> Goodnight Dmitry Firtash.
> Goodnight Mikey Notrump.
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
> ...


Longing


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> My desire in service to you, nononono has always been to bless you as you make important decisions for the Off Topic 2 group of 4-5 actual readers. I believe you are serving as a beacon of* “ TRUTH !!! “* in only your distinct misuse of all conventions of spelling, grammar and punctuation because of God’s providence. I believe that same providence brought me into your service. I pray as I have served you that I have blessed you and enabled you to effectively lead the 4-5 Off Topic 2 audience members. Thank you again nononono for the honor of baiting you to post filthy hate-filled rebuttals to direct quotes from public figures you adore and worship and I wish you Godspeed in all that you put your hand to.
> 
> Your Faithful Tormentor, Nonononono


Hanapaa!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'll give you a million dollars for your favorite charity, paid for by Trump, if you take the test and it shows you're an Indian." ~ Now you guys will know where some of your campaign donations (or charitable donations if you donate to the Trump J. Trump Foundation, or was he forced to shut that down due to massive improprieties?) will be going.


News flash: Pocahontas won't take the offer.
Old newsresident Trump is millionaire many times over.

Old news but a news flash to the Duck:



3/07/2018
The Clinton Foundation continues to be the subject of a great deal of controversy long after Hillary Clinton lost her election to Donald Trump.

The most recent stems from the Obama administration's controversial approval of a Russian company's purchase of Uranium One. That purchase gave Russia control of 20% of the uranium in the United States.

While that deal was under consideration, however, the Justice Department was investigating a series of criminal acts inside the U.S. committed by Russian nuclear officials, including bribery, extortion and racketeering.

In addition, they uncovered evidence that Russian nuclear officials had routed millions of dollars to the Clinton Foundation, creating the appearance, at least of a conflict of interest, since Hillary Clinton, who was then Secretary of State, signed off on the Uranium One purchase.

When Hillary Clinton agreed to be Secretary of State during President Obama's first term, she promised her distance from the Clinton Foundation. The foundation also agreed to limit foreign donations.
entire article:
https://www.investors.com/politics/clinton-foundation-scandal/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Longing


Seemingly moist.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh hey everyone. Just heard from the Trumpster. Putin's fine! He's KGB, but he's fine! I'm going to sleep better now...

Oh, wait, that reminds me.

Goodnight Paulie Nobail. (Wow, is this week 3 already?! Poor Paulie. Maybe it's not good to owe Russian mobster millions of dollars. What do you guys think?)
Goodnight Mikey Lannydavisismydeepstatelawyer. Mikey isn't in jail or prison. He gets to wear ugly sport coats on the street. Be like Mikey. Don't do hard time!
Goodnight Alex van de Russiamobfamily. Alex is in prison. He gets to wear orange jumpsuits, to remind him of Donnie. Don't be like Alex. Alex gets no stroopwafel today.

Oh, and in case you missed it! -

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf

Set your clocks - Chinese tariffs start at midnight!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> News flash: Pocahontas won't take the offer.
> Old newsresident Trump is millionaire many times over.
> 
> Old news but a news flash to the Duck:
> ...


Point being? 

 . . . and just goes to show that money can't buy class, intelligence or honesty.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 5, 2018)

Goodnight Dickie Spencer on the redeye back to the US... 

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/395745-richard-spencer-confirms-ban-on-traveling-to-european-countries

Goodnight Paulie Nobail, facing another challenge to his challenge to his PC internment at Camp Owned by the Ruskie Mob.

Goodnight Soybeans.

Oh, and in case you missed it...

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## Friesland (Jul 5, 2018)

Goodnight Kim Fatcom! See you soon!

Oh, and in case you missed it...

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Kim Fatcom! See you soon!
> 
> Oh, and in case you missed it...
> 
> https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


If I'm gonna be reading this for at least six more years, can you spice it up a little?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh hey everyone. Just heard from the Trumpster. Putin's fine! He's KGB, but he's fine! I'm going to sleep better now...
> 
> Oh, wait, that reminds me.
> 
> ...


The 80's called.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Mitch McConnell Tweets Mocking Response to Schumer Asking Trump to Nominate Merrick Garland - Lauretta Brown
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/laurettabrown/2018/07/05/mitch-mcconnell-tweets-mocking-response-to-schumer-asking-trump-to-nominate-merrick-garland-n2497645?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjsxbbbnorcAhWk6oMKHdNDCjoQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw2VqvSQGpgy6YE87pGJhsZi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Eat It, Liberals: Trump Economy's Second Quarter Growth Projected To Hit 4.1 Percent - Matt Vespa
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/07/05/eat-it-liberals-trump-economys-second-quarter-growth-projected-to-hit-4-1-perc-n2495046?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjsxbbbnorcAhWk6oMKHdNDCjoQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0Wc_3QxXRBfG1-0mubUbkj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?
> 
> . . . and just goes to show that money can't buy class, intelligence or honesty.


Yes,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Too good to check,
Here's Why Hillary Is Running Again in 2020
JOEL GILBERT
Get ready!
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/heres_why_hillary_is_running_again_in_2020.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

State Department
4 hours ago
*Pompeo reportedly gives Kim Jong Un an Elton John 'Rocket Man' CD at Trump's request*





By  Alex Pappas   | Fox News










Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, left, reportedly brought a CD with the Elton John, right, song “Rocket Man” to give as a gift to North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, center, during his visit to the country on Friday.

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo reportedly brought a CD with the Elton John song “Rocket Man” to give as a gift to North Korean leader Kim Jong Un during his visit to the country.



Pompeo arrived in North Korea on Friday amid talks between the two countries over denuclearizing North Korea.

Pompeo brought two gifts for Kim, including a letter from President Trump and the CD, according to The Chosun Ilbo, a top newspaper in South Korea.

Last year, amid escalating rhetoric between the two countries, Trump repeatedly referred to Kim as “Rocket Man” and “Little Rocket Man.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 80's called.


I like the "Paulie Nobail" moniker.
Has a nice ring to it, but I'd like to see fries develop the characters a little more, and maybe do one where they make meatballs in the joint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*Rap Sheet: ***70*** Acts of Media-Approved Violence and Harassment Against Trump Supporters*
8,520
*[URL='https://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/07/05/cnns-navarro-i-dont-know-how-anyone-with-a-conscience-can-vote-for-pro-trump-rubber-stamp-republican/'][/URL]*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*China: U.S. ‘Opening Fire on the Entire World’ with Tariffs*
28EmailGoogle+Twitter






Kyodo News via Getty Images
5 Jul 2018863
*China’s Commerce Ministry warned on Thursday that new American tariffs amount to the United States “opening fire on the entire world, including itself” in a trade war.*
“U.S. measures are essentially attacking global supply and value chains. To put it simply, the U.S. is opening fire on the entire world, including itself,” Commerce Ministry spokesman Gao Feng said.


“China will not bow down in the face of threats and blackmail and will not falter from its determination to defend free trade and the multilateral system,” he added.

Reuters reviews the measures due to take effect on Friday:

U.S. Customs and Border Protection officials are due to collect 25 percent duties on a range of products including motor vehicles, computer disk drives, parts of pumps, valves and printers and many other industrial components.

The list avoids direct tariffs on consumer goods such as cellphones and footwear. But some products, including thermostats, are lumped into intermediate and capital goods categories.

China has threatened to respond with tariffs on hundreds of U.S. goods, including top exports such as soybeans, sorghum and cotton, threatening U.S farmers in states that backed Trump in the 2016 U.S. election, such as Texas and Iowa.

“An American chemical company has been rushing its shipments to China to beat the clock. A Beijing steakhouse has dropped U.S. beef from its menu. And China has been shifting soybean purchases to Brazil, from which it bought nearly 30% more beans in May than it had a year earlier, according to research firm CEIC,” the _Wall Street Journal_ adds, noting that Chinese importers have “mostly stopped buying U.S. soybeans.”

Bloomberg News reported on Wednesday there was “little sign of a last-minute deal” to avert tariffs on $34 billion in Chinese goods, making investors nervous about a crossfire of retaliatory measures between the U.S. and China. If the dispute escalates as predicted, it could ultimately affect half a trillion dollars in Chinese products, combined with a presumably comparable value of American goods sanctioned by China.

“The dispute is expected to ripple through global supply chains, raise costs for businesses and consumers and roil global stock markets, which have been volatile in anticipation of a prolonged trade fight between the United States and almost everyone else,” the _New York Times_ wrote on Thursday.

The _Times _quoted Syracuse University economics professor Mary Lovely explaining that “non-Chinese multinational corporations operating in China will often pay a larger share of the tariffs than Chinese firms,” which would add punch to China’s accusation of the Trump administration “opening fire on the world.”

“The Trump administration designed its tariff list to try to spare consumers, and many of the products that American families purchase from China, from flat-screen TVs to shoes, will not be hit on Friday. But in the process, the tariffs instead focus heavily on the kind of intermediate inputs and capital equipment that businesses purchase. Economists say that will raise costs for American industry, potentially threatening the manufacturing jobs that Mr. Trump has long said he wants to protect,” the _NYT _added.

The _Wall Street Journal _notes that foreign companies such as Germany’s Daimler AG and BMW AG are being drawn into the trade dispute because they sell American-made vehicles in China. Meanwhile, tariffs on American vehicles will give competitors like Toyota a competitive advantage in China.

Representatives from several major automakers told the _WSJ _they felt obliged to eat the cost of the tariffs themselves and keep their prices in China the same, a policy that would be difficult for them to sustain indefinitely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Where is the dumb one?
RECORD 155,576,000 EMPLOYED


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*UPDATE: ***133*** Acts of Media-Approved Violence and Harassment Against Trump Supporters*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Rap Sheet: ***70*** Acts of Media-Approved Violence and Harassment Against Trump Supporters*
> 8,520
> **


You get back what you put out . . . https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/donald-trump-incitement-violence/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Gee, do you mean they might ask questions they want actual answers to and may even research the background of these people? The nerve of them, just trust Lord Trump and all will be good . . . he's never made a mistake.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

There was a rally amongst the nincompoop trump loyalists in this forum?  At least you captured their greatest thoughts on camera.

The first toothless guy convinced that Obama as President during 9/11/01 and did nothing to stop it is clearly nononono.  The guy who can’t spell socialism on his shirt or knows what it is is Sheriff Joe.  The confused and contradictory truck driver is Fandingle, while the second toothless guy living under a freeway receiving food stamps but doesn’t think government programs should exist to help people is either the lion or the bear.  Mostly because he’s the most likely to unpredictably explode into vulgar language.  We’ll know which he is when he hits his “dumb” emoji here below.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 6, 2018)

Awe. Poor Paulie Nobail. In solitary 23 hrs. a day so Russians can't kill him. Pore, pour Paulie. I don't care, do u?

Goodnight chlorine gas bombs in Syria.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, do you mean they might ask questions they want actual answers to and may even research the background of these people? The nerve of them, just trust Lord Trump and all will be good . . . he's never made a mistake.


No Dummy, it means they won't support any nominee, they have said that before they even know who it will be.
That sounds reasonable, doesn't it?
There is your party at work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No Dummy, it means they won't support any nominee, they have said that before they even know who it will be.
> That sounds reasonable, doesn't it?
> There is your party at work.


It is not the responsibility of the news media to support anything, report, not support. You may have America confuse with some authoritarian nation with state sponsored media (and no, Fox is not "news", they are Trump TV for some of the day).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*Rush Limbaugh Has Some Fun With Feminists Going On 'Sex Strike' For Roe V. Wade*
*"Will anybody notice if these babes stop having sex?"*
*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is not the responsibility of the news media to support anything, report, not support. You may have America confuse with some authoritarian nation with state sponsored media (and no, Fox is not "news", they are Trump TV for some of the day).


Are you stupid?
The media didn't support/root for and try to elect Clinton?
You are truly a dumbass.
Have you heard the one about CNN giving the debate questions to Clinton regime?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Rush Limbaugh Has Some Fun With Feminists Going On 'Sex Strike' For Roe V. Wade*
> *"Will anybody notice if these babes stop having sex?"*
> *
> 
> ...


Kinda falls in line with what the misogynist in chief said . . .

There are certain topics President Donald Trump, 72, should stay away from an one of those is the #MeToo movement. Over 21 women have come forward to accuse him of sexual misconduct, so it’s not a subject he should be cracking jokes about. But because the bully-in-chief doesn’t know when to quit, he openly mocked the era of #MeToo during a speech in Montana on July 5.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda falls in line with what the misogynist in chief said . . .
> 
> There are certain topics President Donald Trump, 72, should stay away from an one of those is the #MeToo movement. Over 21 women have come forward to accuse him of sexual misconduct, so it’s not a subject he should be cracking jokes about. But because the bully-in-chief doesn’t know when to quit, he openly mocked the era of #MeToo during a speech in Montana on July 5.


Lighten up Francis, you really need to work on that sense of humor.
You haven't made any jokes since you nominated HRC.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you stupid?
> The media didn't support/root for and try to elect Clinton?
> You are truly a dumbass.
> Have you heard the one about CNN giving the debate questions to Clinton regime?


You certainly are deep in that shit, hip waders? Why do you insist on constantly minimalizing yourself ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lighten up Francis, you really need to work on that sense of humor.
> You haven't made any jokes since you nominated HRC.


It's funny enough watching you nutters writhe in Trump's shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are deep in that shit, hip waders? Why do you insist on constantly minimalizing yourself ?


Why did brazile get fired?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's funny enough watching you nutters writhe in Trump's shit.


Laughing through your tears.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey!!! Racist Joe!!!! I found a job for you. Like a real job - Trump's looking for cooks and waiters at Margo-Largo!

I'm sure you can overcook at chunk of beef - and even though Trump wants ferners, with all the spanglish cus words you picked up at the Standard Brand parking lot (and the donkey shows you hit-up in TJ) I'm sure you can pass.

Don't thank me. Remember. If it's not good enough for a shoe, it's not good enough for Potus!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey!!! Racist Joe!!!! I found a job for you. Like a real job - Trump's looking for cooks and waiters at Margo-Largo!
> 
> I'm sure you can overcook at chunk of beef - and even though Trump wants ferners, with all the spanglish cus words you picked up at the Standard Brand parking lot (and the donkey shows you hit-up in TJ) I'm sure you can pass.
> 
> Don't thank me. Remember. If it's not good enough for a shoe, it's not good enough for Potus!


Maybe you can answer why brazile got fired?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope she runs, Trump will have a field day with Pocahontas II.

Media
*LYING AGAIN! Kamala Harris catches HELL for pushing AP story about immigrant recruits being discharged*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*Telemundo: Trump Against Minorities*
* "A step backwards"*





TIMOTHY A. CLARY / Staff / Getty Images





ByPaul Bois
@PaulBois39
July 6, 2018
3.4k views
Because President Trump plans to revoke the Obama administration's guidelines on affirmative action, he is "against minorities," according to Spanish-speaking Telemundo.

Under the headline "Trump Against Minorities," Telemundo reports that Trump has it out for minorities, when, in fact, his new policy was applauded by Asian-Americans, who have been unfairly discriminated against due to affirmative action.

"This is a triumphant moment for Asian American communities," the Asian American Coalition for Education said in a statement following the Trump administration’s action.

Here's how Telemundo reported it:

President Trump’s administration has put an end to the practice of universities that favor the admission of racial and gender minorities to promote diversity. The suspension breaks with the guidelines that began to be applied in 2011 under the administration of Barrack Obama, in a policy called Affirmative Action. Under the new system, schools will stop considering race as a criteria of admission. Civil rights groups raised their voice against the new measure, that they consider a step backwards.

How exactly is is a "step backwards" for schools to treat everyone as equal, Telemundo did not say


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Laughing through your tears.


How many billions of gallons of liberal tears since nov. 8 2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many billions of gallons of liberal tears since nov. 8 2016?


I feel like Noah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*Europeans leaders worry Trump wants to fulfill promise to bring American troops home*
By Anita Kumar And Franco Ordoñez


July 06, 2018 05:00 AM


Washington
After 18 months of Donald Trump's "America First" presidency, European leaders meeting with him next week fear the United States may change its traditional course and begin to bring American troops home from the continent.

It comes as nations, especially in Eastern Europe, are lobbying the United States to increase the number of troops on the continent as they worry about combating an increasingly aggressive Russia.

Trump has talked about bringing U.S. troops home from around the globe since he was on the campaign trail espousing a strategy he dubbed "America First” but he has yet to act. 







*Read More*
  
*Trump’s UN speech delivers just what his voters wanted*



"They are scared to death," former Defense Secretary Leon Panetta told McClatchy. "They are worried about a very unpredictable president of the United States. They are increasingly worried he is going to do things not based on what's in the best interest..but based solely on his vision of 'America First.' "




The Pentagon is already reviewing the impact of withdrawing some of the 35,000 active-duty American troops in Germany, the Washington Post reported last month.

The fate of American troops in Europe are not expected to be on the agenda of the Brussels meeting of NATO — the alliance formed after World War II to counter a Soviet, now Russian, threat — but will loom large, as it comes just before Trump's meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin in Helsinki, Finland.

Some worry an unpredictable Trump, at the U.S.-Russia summit, could agree to take the first steps to embolden Russia, such as halting military exercises or agreeing that Crimea, a region of Ukraine annexed by Russia in 2014, belongs to Russia.


Magnus Nordenman, who worked as a defense analyst and a strategic planning consultant for major European defense industry companies, said European allies are "absolutely worried" after hearing Trump disparage allies of the G-7, as well as NATO members' contributions and seeing him eager to meet Putin as well as North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un.

"There is element of uncertainty in all this," said Nordenman, now the director of the Transatlantic Security Initiative at the Scowcroft Center for Strategy and Security at the Atlantic Council. "But we all need to take a bit of a breath here...and hope the president is in a good mood when he goes to Brussels."

A senior administration official with knowledge of the situation but not authorized to speak publicly did not initially answer the question about possible troop withdrawals on a conference call with reporters. But when asked a second time, the official said Trump is not expected to threaten troop withdrawals in Germany or elsewhere.

Congress is likely to oppose troop withdrawals and could pass legislation to prevent Trump from using money to move the military.

Trump has criticized international alliances and organizations, even the United Nations, and European allies fear he is less committed to their security and NATO as previous U.S. presidents. Last month, he abruptly refused to sign a joint statement with the G-7, the world's largest economies following a meeting in Canada.


“At a time when the transatlantic relationship between Europe and the U.S. is under a lot of pressure over disagreements on Iran and trade, NATO is really at the core of this relationship and will Trump — by basically criticizing the Europeans and conditioning American support — bring more disunity within the alliance," said Erik Brattberg, director of the Carnegie Endowment's Europe program who is in touch with a few diplomats who are concerned about Trump’s possible reduction of troops. "It would weaken the alliance and provide new opportunities for countries like Russia to take advantage of that.”

A third of active-duty U.S. military troops overseas — more than 60,000 — are stationed in Europe, including 35,000 in Germany, 12,000 in Italy, 8,500 in the United Kingdom and 3,300 in Spain, according to a Pew Research Center analysis of information from the Defense Manpower Data Center, a statistical arm of the Defense Department. Thousands more rotate into other European countries temporarily.

Many U.S. troops are there to do more than protect those countries. They are strategically located to help in other regions of the world, such as counter Iran or strike the Islamic State.

The Trump administration has been supportive of NATO and European countries at a tactical level — actions generally credited to Defense Secretary Jim Mattis. It has sent more military equipment, participated in regional exercises, signed new defense agreements with Sweden and Finland and increased the number of Marines in Norway on a rotational basis by 350 and in Poland by a battalion.


Poland, Romania and the Baltic nations of Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania have been asking the U.S. for additional troops for several years. Poland is willing to spend up to $2 billion to lobby the U.S. to build a permanent military base there, according to a Defense Ministry proposal.

Still, Trump has repeatedly threatened to punish countries if they don't spend enough on defense, even suggesting the U.S. may not protect them if they don't pay their fair share. That's in direct contradiction of NATO's pledge that an attack against one member is considered an attack against all of them.


"That’s the question: Is the U.S. security conditional?" asked Heather Conley, who served as a deputy assistant secretary of state in the Bureau for European and Eurasian Affairs for Bush and is now a senior vice president at the Center for Strategic & International Studies.



*Read More*
  
*Trump stuns NATO leaders by reverting to scolding campaign message*


In June, he sent letters to several allies complaining they are not abiding by a 2014 commitment to spend 2 percent of their gross domestic product on national defense. Kay Bailey Hutchison, U.S. ambassador to NATO, said this week that all 29 NATO members are increasing defense spending with 16 of them on track to meet the 2 percent goal.

Daniel DePetris, a military expert as at Defense Priorities, a D.C.-based foreign policy organization focused on a strong military and restrained foreign policy that is in periodic conversations with the Trump administration, said the countries either don’t believe Russia is a real threat to them or that the U.S. will protect them.

“Either they have to step up and do what’s rational based on their economic power or it is appropriate for us to reduce our contingent over there," he said


----------



## Friesland (Jul 6, 2018)

The funniest/saddest thing from yesterday is when Trump dumps on Bush and praises Putin and Kim and all the cultist spank their monkeys like "yeah! You tell 'em!" Do these clowns even care or it is just monster truck rallies without the deisel fumes? Could Trump show up and be like "Mike Pence? What is that hair cut? Calls his wife Mother? What does that mean? But Idi Amin, some say he's a murderer, but he was a just another fat guy..." And the Montana Maga would all be like "Yeahhhhh. I-di! I-di!"

Oh, and goodnight Paulie Nobail. I did hear he gets his own shower in solitary, so that's nice. And food is slipped through a slot, so it's like grubhub, for inmates.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The funniest/saddest thing from yesterday is when Trump dumps on Bush and praises Putin and Kim and all the cultist spank their monkeys like "yeah! You tell 'em!" Do these clowns even care or it is just monster truck rallies without the deisel fumes? Could Trump show up and be like "Mike Pence? What is that hair cut? Calls his wife Mother? What does that mean? But Idi Amin, some say he's a murderer, but he was a just another fat guy..." And the Montana Maga would all be like "Yeahhhhh. I-di! I-di!"
> 
> Oh, and goodnight Paulie Nobail. I did hear he gets his own shower in solitary, so that's nice. And food is slipped through a slot, so it's like grubhub, for inmates.


When are Paulie and the gang gonna make meatballs and pay off the guards to bring in lobster and red and white 'talian table cloths?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The funniest/saddest thing from yesterday is when Trump dumps on Bush and praises Putin and Kim and all the cultist spank their monkeys like "yeah! You tell 'em!" Do these clowns even care or it is just monster truck rallies without the deisel fumes? Could Trump show up and be like "Mike Pence? What is that hair cut? Calls his wife Mother? What does that mean? But Idi Amin, some say he's a murderer, but he was a just another fat guy..." And the Montana Maga would all be like "Yeahhhhh. I-di! I-di!"
> 
> Oh, and goodnight Paulie Nobail. I did hear he gets his own shower in solitary, so that's nice. And food is slipped through a slot, so it's like grubhub, for inmates.


And the nutters here get right in line.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> And the nutters here get right in line.


You just wish you knew how to make meatballs like Paulie Nobail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> And the nutters here get right in line.


You Bush loyalist crack me up!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Bush loyalist crack me up!


Civility matters, there is no reason to kick a man in failing health who just lost his wife. Only a scumbag like Trump would do such a thing for his own personal aims, and only scumbags would applaud.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 6, 2018)

Goodnight Tommy Noballsrealpizzagatesicko...

https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2018/03/26/tim-nolan-judge-tim-nolan-conservative-activist-tim-nolan-human-trafficker/400004002/

"I guess you never quite know people," said Ken Moellman, Jr., who worked with Nolan on conservative causes. "I genuinely do struggle to understand how and why."

As a judge, Nolan was known for being strict – something he was proud of. It earned him a reputation as a "hanging judge," an Enquirer profile from 1981 notes. 

"The word from offenders is, 'If I get in trouble, I don't want to come before Nolan,' " he said of himself.

Three decades later, he thanked a judge for her tolerance after he pleaded guilty to 21 counts involving human trafficking, trading heroin for sex with women – some of them tenants, some of them underage. 

There were 19 victims over a 10-year span, he admitted as part of his guilty plea. 

Nolan agreed to serve 20 years as a result of the plea agreement. At 71, with a litany of medical ailments, this could be a death sentence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Civility matters, there is no reason to kick a man in failing health who just lost his wife. Only a scumbag like Trump would do such a thing for his own personal aims, and only scumbags would applaud.


What do you think about scumbags that defend an adult who assaults a kid over a hat?
Scumbag. You and your dad-E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Tommy Noballsrealpizzagatesicko...
> 
> https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2018/03/26/tim-nolan-judge-tim-nolan-conservative-activist-tim-nolan-human-trafficker/400004002/
> 
> ...


What about all the people he employs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Joe Scarborough: for SCOTUS, Trump Will Pick ‘the White Man’
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/07/07/trump-white-man-joe-scarborough/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey, NeverTrumps, Where Would We Be with Hillary Clinton Right Now?
JOHN SCOTTO
Will the NeverTrumps ever come to the realization that President Trump is executing the conservative agenda most of them have been dreaming about for ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/hey_nevertrumps_where_would_we_be_with_hillary_clinton_right_now.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Every time Trump tweets, an angel gets its wings
JULY 7, 2018
It is his and our only weapon against a vicious, prevaricating, radically leftist media. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/every_time_trump_tweets_an_angel_gets_its_wings.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Let me know if you've heard this one,

US adds 213,000 jobs in June, better than expected, but wage growth is light

Funny thing, I seem to remember during the Obama years, jobs numbers were almost  always revised DOWN and it seems Trump's numbers are revised UP. I could be wrong, but I highly doubt it.
CNBC.com - 23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/07/06/nonfarm-payrolls-june.html&ved=0ahUKEwjZvvjs-IzcAhVGiqwKHX7JDWkQiJQBCCcwAA&usg=AOvVaw32mFR82cLx6-1pfVfRNv7M&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think about scumbags that defend an adult who assaults a kid over a hat?
> Scumbag. You and your dad-E.


You're attempting to reason with a hypocritical buffoon, good luck with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're attempting to reason with a hypocritical buffoon, good luck with that.


I'm an eternal optimist, but I am losing hope on this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Trump Economics Works, Democrats Proven Wrong - The Rush Limbaugh Show
Rush Limbaugh › 2018/07/06
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2018/07/06/trump-economics-works-democrats-in-denial/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjCl5mOh43cAhVLAqwKHb_iD9wQFjAKegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw2hxnk2FVWz_JELrBr1JEe6&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think about scumbags that defend an adult who assaults a kid over a hat?
> Scumbag. You and your dad-E.


I wouldn't have been that polite with racists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I wouldn't have been that polite with racists.


Go put your teeth in, tough guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't think rocket man got the memo

NKorea says talks with Pompeo 'regrettable'...
 
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/07/north-korea-foreign-ministry-says-talks-with-pompeo-regrettable-acc.html


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Economics Works, Democrats Proven Wrong - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> Rush Limbaugh › 2018/07/06
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2018/07/06/trump-economics-works-democrats-in-denial/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjCl5mOh43cAhVLAqwKHb_iD9wQFjAKegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw2hxnk2FVWz_JELrBr1JEe6&ampcf=1


Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 7, 2018)

Wait, I thought the nuclear threat was over?! Did that meanie Kim not tell the truth to pore, pour Donnie? Bad Kim! Bad Kimmie is so bad he even tricked the Best Negotiator In the History of the World!

"North Korea has accused the U.S. of undermining the spirit of last month’s summit between President Trump and Kim Jong Un after what it says were “regrettable” talks with a delegation led by Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.

A statement by the North Korean Foreign Ministry, accusing the U.S. of trying to unilaterally pressure the country into abandoning its nuclear weapons, came shortly after Pompeo’s delegation left the country.

"We had expected that the U.S. side would offer constructive measures that would help build trust based on the spirit of the leaders' summit ... we were also thinking about providing reciprocal measures," Pyongyang's Foreign Ministry said in a statement, according to The Associated Press."

I'm shocked! Shocked. Maybe the spokesperson was lying. Maybe Kim will shoot that mean man with a RPG for saying mean things about Donnie!

Goodnight Kimmie Stillnuked. You are a meanie!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about all the people he employs?


What? He's a judge? Who does he employ? Housekeeper? Gardner? Sex-slave? You are ok with seriel pedophiles rapists if they employ a few people? Wow. You are a psycho as well as a rapist. Nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What? He's a judge? Who does he employ? Housekeeper? Gardner? Sex-slave? You are ok with seriel pedophiles rapists if they employ a few people? Wow. You are a psycho as well as a rapist. Nice.


That would be your argument, you old pedophile apolgist you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait, I thought the nuclear threat was over?! Did that meanie Kim not tell the truth to pore, pour Donnie? Bad Kim! Bad Kimmie is so bad he even tricked the Best Negotiator In the History of the World!
> 
> "North Korea has accused the U.S. of undermining the spirit of last month’s summit between President Trump and Kim Jong Un after what it says were “regrettable” talks with a delegation led by Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.
> 
> ...


At least we know what is important to you, 
war monger.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

"Oh mercy, please sir, oh mercy great omnipotent one! Please have mercy on my infant child!"


“Morning Joe” co-host Mika Brzezinski called Ivanka Trump “sick” for thanking President Donald Trump for reuniting immigrant children and parents who were separated as a result of his own administration’s policies.

Brzezinski attacked the first daughter and other members of the Trump administration Friday after airing heart-wrenching footage of a Guatemalan mother seeing her 8-year-old daughter for the first time since they were forcibly separated at the U.S.-Mexico border 55 days earlier. 

The footage was particularly difficult to watch “when you realize this happened because of policies in the United States of America,” Brzezinski said.

“For some reason, some people who work for President Trump, including his daughter, are twisting this and actually thanking President Trump for moments like this, moments he created,” she later noted.

Brzezinski continued: “How sick, how sick for someone in the White House to tweet ‘thank you’ to Donald Trump for these reunions. Because these reunions, they should have never happened. These children should never have been taken away from their parents. These children should have never been traumatized.”

After the president countermanded his administration’s family separation policy last month, Ivanka Trump tweeted a thank you to her dad for “taking critical action ending family separation at our border.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Tommy Noballsrealpizzagatesicko...
> 
> https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2018/03/26/tim-nolan-judge-tim-nolan-conservative-activist-tim-nolan-human-trafficker/400004002/
> 
> ...


Good riddance.
I hate corrupt judges and law enforcement.
This sick bastard is as bad as they get.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I wouldn't have been that polite with racists.


Which racists?
You're not talking about those two kids are you?
Are you talking about the skateboarders you yelled at?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait, I thought the nuclear threat was over?! Did that meanie Kim not tell the truth to pore, pour Donnie? Bad Kim! Bad Kimmie is so bad he even tricked the Best Negotiator In the History of the World!
> 
> "North Korea has accused the U.S. of undermining the spirit of last month’s summit between President Trump and Kim Jong Un after what it says were “regrettable” talks with a delegation led by Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.
> 
> ...


Dont be a dumbass.
Tell me a good night story about Paulie Nobail.
I like those.
Tell me the one about how they make meatballs in the joint.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept.

Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms. Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/opinion/sunday/heartbeat-of-racism-denial.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept.
> 
> Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms. Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/opinion/sunday/heartbeat-of-racism-denial.html


NY Times, huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NY Times, huh?


North Korea accused the Trump administration on Saturday of pushing a “unilateral and gangster-like demand for denuclearization” and called it “deeply regrettable,” hours after Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said his two days of talks in the North Korean capital were “productive.”


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> North Korea accused the Trump administration on Saturday of pushing a “unilateral and gangster-like demand for denuclearization” and called it “deeply regrettable,” hours after Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said his two days of talks in the North Korean capital were “productive.”


Is this what is meant by "winning"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept.
> 
> Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms. Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/opinion/sunday/heartbeat-of-racism-denial.html


So that's your excuse...
Thanks for sharing Daffy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Is this what is meant by "winning"?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiR6YD5sI3cAhUoxFQKHcecCdYQFgh8MAE&url=https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/winning&usg=AOvVaw2EiYGamvoW57Y5hUdw7-v-


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So that's your excuse...
> Thanks for sharing Daffy.


It would be constructive, and possibly help clean up your image, if for once you showed something to back your assertions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiR6YD5sI3cAhUoxFQKHcecCdYQFgh8MAE&url=https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/winning&usg=AOvVaw2EiYGamvoW57Y5hUdw7-v-


Avoidance, deflection and just plain ignoring reality, you got 'em all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> North Korea accused the Trump administration on Saturday of pushing a “unilateral and gangster-like demand for denuclearization” and called it “deeply regrettable,” hours after Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said his two days of talks in the North Korean capital were “productive.”


So, I guess we know who you believe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I guess we know who you believe.


It is well documented that if you believe what Trump says you will be correct .01% of the time . . . when he uses "Trump" in the third person is about the only time you can believe he believe's what he is saying, as do you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be constructive, and possibly help clean up your image, if for once you showed something to back your assertions.


Once again you project what you feel..I'm fine with my image, apparently you feel you have a problem with your image, you do, you're an idiot.

_"When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept."
"Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms. Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Avoidance, deflection and just plain ignoring reality, you got 'em all.


Delusional...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Red-State Dems Face 'Terrible' Bind on Supreme Vote...
https://www.wral.com/red-state-democrats-face-terrible-bind-on-supreme-court-pick/17681882/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again you project what you feel..I'm fine with my image, apparently you feel you have a problem with your image, you do, you're an idiot.
> 
> _"When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept."
> "Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms. Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society."_


So again you come up dry . . . maybe someday . . . maybe.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 7, 2018)

Goodnight Nolan. Looking forward to you dying in prison...
Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
Goodnight Alex van de Slammer.
Goodnight Moon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Nolan. Looking forward to you dying in prison...
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
> Goodnight Alex van de Slammer.
> Goodnight Moon.
> ...


That's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Nolan. Looking forward to you dying in prison...
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
> Goodnight Alex van de Slammer.
> Goodnight Moon.
> ...


Can you please wait until trump gets this supreme seated before you arrest him?
How is RBG feeling?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Civility matters, there is no reason to kick a man in failing health who just lost his wife. Only a scumbag like Trump would do such a thing for his own personal aims, and only scumbags would applaud.


Agree.  You still crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh mercy, please sir, oh mercy great omnipotent one! Please have mercy on my infant child!"
> 
> 
> “Morning Joe” co-host Mika Brzezinski called Ivanka Trump “sick” for thanking President Donald Trump for reuniting immigrant children and parents who were separated as a result of his own administration’s policies.
> ...


Hanapaa!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Nolan. Looking forward to you dying in prison...
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail.
> Goodnight Alex van de Slammer.
> Goodnight Moon.
> ...


I'll bet the turtle doesnt have that picture hanging up in his house anymore.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Lets see if this makes it on cnn.
https://t.co/8L1IYkJq6g


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jul 7, 2018)

Goodnight all you lying The Ohio University wrestlers.

Goodnight pore, pour, lonely Paulie Nobail.
Goodnight pore, pour, Kimmy Nonukes.
Goodnight pore, pour Russia Nocup.
Goodnight mush.
Goodnight little old Jimbo whispering "hush..."
Goodnight lockerroom talk.
Goodnight moon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight all you lying The Ohio University wrestlers.
> 
> Goodnight pore, pour, lonely Paulie Nobail.
> Goodnight pore, pour, Kimmy Nonukes.
> ...


Meatballs.
The meatball story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Devin Nunes looks ready to dismantle deep state
JULY 8, 2018
Sure looks that way, based on the torrent of referrals he has made to seek testimony from a combined total of 42 Obama minions, all of whose names cam...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/devin_nunes_looks_ready_to_dismantle_deep_state.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

JULY 8, 2018
*Sunday Schadenfreude: New York Times warns its readers*
By Thomas Lifson
In an article that could alternatively be titled, “Boy, are we ever screwed,” Carl Hulse informs New York Times readers that red state Senate Democrats face a “terrible vote” over confirmation of the coming Supreme Court nominee of President Trump, which it calls “an agonizing choice.” In other words, President Trump has the Democratic Party right where he wants it, though the Times would never, ever, credit him for outmaneuvering liberals.

Example:

A decision by one or all of them to try to bolster their standing with Republican-leaning voters in their states by backing the president’s nominee would undermine Democratic leaders as they try to sustain party unity. And if their votes put the president’s choice on the court, it could hasten the move to the left by the party’s aggressive activist core, while intensifying the clamor for new, more confrontational leadership.






Note the clear implication that “the party’s aggressive activist core” demanding “new, more confrontational leadership” would be a problem. Certainly, it could be a problem for Chuck Schumer, though the Times won’t come out and say so. And, it would be a problem with voters, too. But again, the Times doesn’t out and admit that there is anything wrong with the crazy left. It’s just all left to implication:

But if they hold together on a “no” vote, those senators could not only surrender their own seats, but by expanding the Republican majority, they could also narrow the path of Democrats to a Senate majority for years to come by ceding those states to Republicans.

If, like me, you are a connoisseur of leftist hand-wringing and inability to fathom how they find themselves accountable to voters, yet stuck with a crazy base that will punish them for reflecting the values of their constituents, then this little article will bring a smile to your face.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day -- San Bernardino Deputy District Attorney Michael Selyem, who has recently deleted all his social media accounts after being confronted by SBDA investigators.

https://www.sbsun.com/2018/07/06/top-san-bernardino-county-gang-prosecutor-under-fire-for-offensive-social-media-posts/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day -- San Bernardino Deputy District Attorney Michael Selyem, who has recently deleted all his social media accounts after being confronted by SBDA investigators.
> 
> https://www.sbsun.com/2018/07/06/top-san-bernardino-county-gang-prosecutor-under-fire-for-offensive-social-media-posts/


It's hard to blame some of these people, they are just ignorant. They really aren't fascist they just do all the same things fascist are known for . . . but don't call then fascist!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's hard to blame some of these people, they are just ignorant. They really aren't fascist they just do all the same things fascist are known for . . . but don't call then fascist!


Idiot...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day -- San Bernardino Deputy District Attorney Michael Selyem, who has recently deleted all his social media accounts after being confronted by SBDA investigators.
> 
> https://www.sbsun.com/2018/07/06/top-san-bernardino-county-gang-prosecutor-under-fire-for-offensive-social-media-posts/


Perhaps he figured Hillary got away with deleting thousands of emails...why not?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 8, 2018)

Goodmorning Wesley Gropeman...
Goodmorning Jimbo Piledriver...
Goodmorning Paulie Nobail...

https://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2017/11/ohio_legislator_wes_goodman_le.html

Oh, and in case you missed it.

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Idiot...


Was that directed at Mr. Selyem?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Was that directed at Mr. Selyem?


Sure...everyone here in the kitchen already know Duck is...


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure...everyone here in the kitchen already know Duck is...


It appears you are squirming away from admitting you support Mr. Selyem's actions and sentiments.  Am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps he figured Hillary got away with deleting thousands of emails...why not?


Do you see the Clintons like Jesus, did they sacrifice themselves for all future sins?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see the Clintons like Jesus, did they sacrifice themselves for all future sins?


I see them as knuckle dragging nutters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day -- San Bernardino Deputy District Attorney Michael Selyem, who has recently deleted all his social media accounts after being confronted by SBDA investigators.
> 
> https://www.sbsun.com/2018/07/06/top-san-bernardino-county-gang-prosecutor-under-fire-for-offensive-social-media-posts/


bfd.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> bfd.


Does he echo your sentiments?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears you are squirming away from admitting you support Mr. Selyem's actions and sentiments.  Am I reading that wrong?


It appears you're wrong once again Magoo...you make way to many assumptions E...
The man erased shit from his email, I only pointed out that Hillary did the same thing. She got away with it, perhaps he will too.
That's all, I don't know the guy, don't know what he said. Don't really care.Where's daffy at? Shouldn't he be citing the 1st Amendment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see the Clintons like Jesus, did they sacrifice themselves for all future sins?


That's apparently how you see the Clinton's.
They've sacrificed nothing & to compare them to Christ is just more proof you should remain silent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's apparently how you see the Clinton's.
> They've sacrificed nothing & to compare them to Christ is just more proof you should remain silent.


Why then do you attempt to say their actions have absolved others of future sins?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Does he echo your sentiments?


You posted it.
You always seem to find things that reflect your interests.
Im not into that shit.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It appears you're wrong once again Magoo...you make way to many assumptions E...
> The man erased shit from his email, I only pointed out that Hillary did the same thing. She got away with it, perhaps he will too.
> That's all, I don't know the guy, don't know what he said. Don't really care.Where's daffy at? Shouldn't he be citing the 1st Amendment?


The First Amendment protects one from prior censorship (most of the time).  There is no guarantee of protection from consequences.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You posted it.
> You always seem to find things that reflect your interests.
> Im not into that shit.


You're not into eliminating racists from public employment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why then do you attempt to say their actions have absolved others of future sins?


I don't say that. I didn't say that. I'm pointing out the hypocrisy on the left.
The left wing progressives say it and allow like minded progressives to practice it.
"He only lied about sex". " She only erased 30,000 "personal" emails, that by the way, were ender subpoena".
8900o children separated from their parents at the border. Hardly a peep.
1900 children separated from their parents at the border. Outrage & disgust.
Harry Reid changing Senate rules to allow a simple majority to confirm federal judges. Hardly a peep.
Now, using Reid's rule change, the Republican's are going to confirm SCOTUS appointees the same way. Outrage and disgust.
What goes around comes around. Unfortunately, you apparently don't get it.
Go for a bike ride duck, might do you well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> The First Amendment protects one from prior censorship (most of the time).  There is no guarantee of protection from consequences.


I'm aware of that, explain it to the Duck.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not into eliminating racists from public employment?


I might be.
What do you think about those who teach at public universities?
Who decides which are racist and which are not?
You people?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I might be.
> What do you think about those who teach at public universities?
> Who decides which are racist and which are not?


For example?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't say that. I didn't say that. I'm pointing out the hypocrisy on the left.
> The left wing progressives say it and allow like minded progressives to practice it.
> "He only lied about sex". " She only erased 30,000 "personal" emails, that by the way, were ender subpoena".
> 8900o children separated from their parents at the border. Hardly a peep.
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> For example?


Lets see you figure that out.
You pass this test, and I may be on board.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets see you figure that out.
> You pass this test, and I may be on board.


Is this one of your "all of them" responses?  (think Palin)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is this one of your "all of them" responses?  (think Palin)


I didnt think so.
Dumb old dog on the front porch.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt think so.
> Dumb old dog on the front porch.


You didn't think what so?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't say that. I didn't say that. I'm pointing out the hypocrisy on the left.
> The left wing progressives say it and allow like minded progressives to practice it.
> "He only lied about sex". " She only erased 30,000 "personal" emails, that by the way, were ender subpoena".
> 8900o children separated from their parents at the border. Hardly a peep.
> ...


So, for you, pointing out the hypocrisy from the left is an avoidance tactic? Does it absolve the sins of the right?  . . . or do you just want to ignore that?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-trump-child-separation-meme/

Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-trump-child-separation-meme/
> 
> Sucker.


From the "snopes" page.
Official figures are not available for the number of children taken from families while their parents underwent criminal prosecution after being detained at the border during Obama’s tenure as president. We asked the Department of Homeland Security for those numbers and received no response.

sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone who thinks snopes plays it down the middle is a tool.
They report the meme as "false" then turn around and say they dont know.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> From the "snopes" page.
> Official figures are not available for the number of children taken from families while their parents underwent criminal prosecution after being detained at the border during Obama’s tenure as president. We asked the Department of Homeland Security for those numbers and received no response.
> 
> sucker.


Are you contending that that justifies the picture you posted?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you contending that that justifies the picture you posted?


I dont need no stinking badges.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone who thinks "snopes" is some kind of scientific truthiness standard is a herd animal.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone who thinks "snopes" is some kind of scientific truthiness standard is a herd animal.


What did they get wrong about the immigrant children separation situation?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone who thinks snopes plays it down the middle is a tool.
> They report the meme as "false" then turn around and say they dont know.


Did you decide that before you read it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong about the immigrant children separation situation?


They dont have the numbers.
They readily admit that in their "fact" check.
If they had any integrity, they would have concluded something like, "not proven" in order to save face for their leftist followers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you decide that before you read it?


All I see when you post is, "Baaaaah,....baaaaaaaahh,....baaaaaah.."


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They dont have the numbers.
> They readily admit that in their "fact" check.
> If they had integrity, they would have concluded something like, "not proven".


Apparently you  missed this part -  "The two figures included in the meme do not describe the same thing"


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All I see when you post is, "Baaaaah,....baaaaaaaahh,....baaaaaah.."


Interesting problem you have there.

Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is this one of your "all of them" responses?  (think Palin)


Ok


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see them as knuckle dragging nutters.


Ultimate projection! We have winner!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/obama-trump-child-separation-meme/
> 
> Sucker.


Put the right label on it and these suckers will go in head long.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone who thinks "snopes" is some kind of scientific truthiness standard is a herd animal.


Yet you writhe in pleasure when it comes from the right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight all you lying The Ohio University wrestlers.
> 
> Goodnight pore, pour, lonely Paulie Nobail.
> Goodnight pore, pour, Kimmy Nonukes.
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's hard to blame some of these people, they are just ignorant. They really aren't fascist they just do all the same things fascist are known for . . . but don't call then fascist!


You find it hard to blame others for your ignorance.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 8, 2018)

Goodnight Suella Notsobraverman...
Goodnight Paulie Nocellmate...

And in case you missed it...

https://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SSCI ICA ASSESSMENT_FINALJULY3.pdf


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 208289, member: 2987"

Couldn’t agree more with your vitriolic and utter contempt for the “*Fuckin LIAR !*” that said this.

*Sept. 7, 2012 - Donald Trump
*
_*"Unemployment rate only dropped because more people are out of labor force & have stopped looking for work. Not a real recovery, phony numbers.”*_

/QUOTE


*That's a Lame Ass use of a non verifiable Quote.*

*Show the source with a verifiable link....*

*And only a pussy ass Fuckin Liar like you would post something as his own and *
*then claim it to be someone else's and try to use it to embarrass a poster.   *
*You are a Fucking Coward and a Fucking Pussy.....*

*Just as the MSM lies about daily facts, so to do you ....Enjoy your new*
*status as the Fucking Coward of the Forum, Pussy Ass Coward Muther Fucker....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong about the immigrant children separation situation?



*You can't read can you.......*

*You wipe your butt by Braille also don't you.... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ultimate projection! We have winner!


That was the 5nos hidden quote trick.
Hanapaa!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Put the right label on it and these suckers will go in head long.


We have a winner?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you writhe in pleasure when it comes from the right.


I never quote snopes.
Its about as Orwellian as Orwellian gets.
I mean its RIGHT OUT OF THE BOOK.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

*The Cowardly Fat Bob The Slob is about as honest as John F. Kennedy's dad....*


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never quote snopes.
> Its about as Orwellian as Orwellian gets.
> I mean its RIGHT OUT OF THE BOOK.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 208289, member: 2987"
> 
> Couldn’t agree more with your vitriolic and utter contempt for the “*Fuckin LIAR !*” that said this.
> 
> ...


I’m thinking a screenshot of your fuhrer’s actual twitter post meets any court of civil discourse’s burden of proof, if so necessary to demonstrate your ignorance of history, or more importantly, the ease and accuracy a simple google search yields to prove the moron your screen character possesses.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's apparently how you see the Clinton's.
> They've sacrificed nothing & to compare them to Christ is just more proof you should remain silent.


A criminal defendant in the historic and still-current American rules of both state and federal criminal procedures does not have as a viable and legally recognized defense the citation to other persons in any similar or dissimilar circumstances having not been charged with such similar or dissimilar offenses(s) from which a court would accept such plea.  

This appears to be the Trump defense playbook.  Cite others actually or theoretically accused formally or informally through the court of public opinion to distract the ‘not smart people’* that will believe anything their fuhrer or his brown shirts (or red, white and blue blouse shirts) will cynically bloviate on Fox. 

“Your honor, I was driving at 95 mph the same as Bill Clinton was in his El Camino, but the cop didn’t pull Clinton over.”   

*Santorum.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Priggish..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, for you, pointing out the hypocrisy from the left is an avoidance tactic? Does it absolve the sins of the right?  . . . or do you just want to ignore that?


Not at all dumb ass.
It does point out your two faced hypocrisy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A criminal defendant in the historic and still-current American rules of both state and federal criminal procedures does not have as a viable and legally recognized defense the citation to other persons in any similar or dissimilar circumstances having not been charged with such similar or dissimilar offenses(s) from which a court would accept such plea.
> 
> This appears to be the Trump defense playbook.  Cite others actually or theoretically accused formally or informally through the court of public opinion to distract the ‘not smart people’* that will believe anything their fuhrer or his brown shirts (or red, white and blue blouse shirts) will cynically bloviate on Fox.
> 
> ...


"Precedent" is a bitch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


They never get anything wrong, ever.
They decide what you think.
Get it?
LO frick'n L.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They never get anything wrong, ever.
> They decide what you think.
> Get it?
> LO frick'n L.


Don't cry.  It's unmanly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't cry.  It's unmanly.


"LOfrick'nL"


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They never get anything wrong, ever.
> They decide what you think.
> Get it?
> LO frick'n L.





Lion Eyes said:


> "LOfrick'nL"


Maybe you can help the plumber/sucker out here - what did Snopes get wrong?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe you can help the plumber/sucker out here - what did Snopes get wrong?


When you write the script, you decide.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When you write the script, you decide.


It appears you have selected "nothing" as your answer. 

Here's a little treat for your nothing-ness.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Precedent" is a bitch.


“Precedent”:  a previous case or legal decision that may be or ( _binding precedent_) must be followed in subsequent similar cases.
"the decision *set a precedent* for others to be sent to trial in the US". 

Darn right it is.  Like _Clinton v. Jones_, 520 U.S. 681,  and _United States v. Nixon_, 418 U.S. 683.  Inconvenient truths.   

Try looking up _stare decisis_.  A little old concept generally well respected by genuinely impartial judicial officers of the Court.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe you can help the plumber/sucker out here - what did Snopes get wrong?


The plumber doesn't need any help...why so priggish Magoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears you have selected "nothing" as your answer.
> 
> Here's a little treat for your nothing-ness.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “Precedent”:  a previous case or legal decision that may be or ( _binding precedent_) must be followed in subsequent similar cases.
> "the decision *set a precedent* for others to be sent to trial in the US".
> 
> Darn right it is.  Like _Clinton v. Jones_, 520 U.S. 681,  and _United States v. Nixon_, 418 U.S. 683.  Inconvenient truths.
> ...


We'll be hearing all about _stare decisis_ in the SCOTUS appointment hearing...
I wasn't talking about a court of law.
I was talking about what how norms have changed, what was once unacceptable, now is. 
Like when the Democrats changed the rules appointing federal judges with a simple majority, rather than 60%.
A precedent was established. The Democrats will now bitch moan and complain how unfair that is during the confirmation proceedings. 
Precedent is "an earlier event or action that is regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances".
Precedent is a model, a yardstick, a standard, a guide...
https://www.bing.com/search?q=precedent&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IENTSR&pc=EUPP_


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You know the word, but fail to recognize in yourself.  What is the proper term for that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You know the word, but fail to recognize in yourself.  What is the proper term for that?


Priggish...?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You know the word, but fail to recognize in yourself.  What is the proper term for that?


Snopes.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snopes.


Here's an opinion for you - the reason you are so down on Snopes is because they have shown you to be in error so many times.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's an opinion for you - the reason you are so down on Snopes is because they have shown you to be in error so many times.


Snopes is never wrong because they decide what is right.
They decide, we (you) abide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's an opinion for you - the reason you are so down on Snopes is because they have shown you to be in error so many times.


Fake News.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Snopes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snopes?


Yup, all one need to do is consider who uses them, wez, husker and e, what a group.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

*On eve of Trump's Supreme Court pick, top Dem suggests sacrificing Senate seats to stop nomination*





 By Gregg Re | Fox News
_





*Media's Supreme Court scrutiny*

Pundits spotlight abortion as Trump mulls pick.

Just one day before President Trump is set to announce his pick to replace retiring Supreme Court Associate Justice Anthony Kennedy in a primetime address from the White House, a top Democratic senator suggested that stopping the nominee is more important than the upcoming midterm elections.

Continue Reading Below


Sen. Dick Durbin, D-Ill., acknowledged that so-called red-state Democrats may be tempted to vote for Trump's selection out of political necessity, but urged his colleagues Sunday to consider more than their political careers.

"Beyond the procedure, beyond the gamesmanship, it is a life-and-death important decision to be made by this court on so many issues," the Senate minority whip said on NBC's "Meet the Press."

"The men and women that I work with on the Democratic side really take this seriously," he added, after host Chuck Todd raised the possibility that Democrats could lose their bid to retake the Senate by opposing the nominee. "They understand it's an historic decision. It's about more than the next election. It's about what future the United States of America is going to chart."

"They understand it's an historic decision. It's about more than the next election."

- Sen. Dick Durbin, D-Ill.
Speaking on "Fox News Sunday," Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham called the situation a veritable "nightmare" for Democrats hanging onto their vulnerable seats in states that largely support Trump.

Those Democrats -- including West Virginia's Joe Manchin, North Dakota's Heidi Heitkamp, and Indiana's Joe Donnelly -- must choose between alienating their constituents, or trying to halt a conservative nominee who may ultimately prove unstoppable anyway because of the GOP's slim Senate majority.
_


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Snopes is never wrong because they decide what is right.
> They decide, we (you) abide.


Snopes doesn't just post a judgement.  They provide the facts and references from which they determine that judgement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Snopes doesn't just post a judgement.  They provide the facts and references from which they determine that judgement.


What a dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Dammit -- Things aren’t going to hell
JULY 9, 2018
Nominally-conservative #NeverTrumpers are growing ever more depressed.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/dammit__things_arent_going_to_hell.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

DERSHOWITZ: I'm treated worse for defending Trump than OJ..
https://www.wral.com/alan-dershowitz-is-enjoying-this/17681968/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Media
*BWAHAHA! Trump tweets hilarious video mocking 2016 Lefties sure he’d LOSE and the Resistance LOSES its SH*T *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

*Oh, It's Happening, Sweetheart.

Here We Go: Amid High Stakes and Swirling Rumors, Who Will the President Nominate for SCOTUS Tonight?

On Thursday, one of my most reliable sources filled me in on the latest internal ups-and-downs of the SCOTU…

Townhall · 1h*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

It sort of feels like 11-9-2016 in here this AM.
It's only going to hurt for a moment.
Too Funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *BWAHAHA! Trump tweets hilarious video mocking 2016 Lefties sure he’d LOSE and the Resistance LOSES its SH*T *


Ah yes the troll in chief, our conspiracy minded POTUS. He ranks right up there with some of the biggest buffoons of all time . . . when will he get the cool uniform?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 2919


*Soul Train Ain't No Stopping Us Now McFadden and Whitehead ...*
▶ 3:25





Similar
Sep 26, 2012 - Uploaded by steve3ri


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

How much fun do you think Trump would have if this happened?





HILLARY EYES 20/20...
Clintons fly commercial... 

What a pig.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

"I have confidence that Kim Jong Un will honor the contract we signed &, even more importantly, our handshake. "


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Come on, you guys are acting like your best friend just died.
It's only 1 supreme and he/she will only be on the court for 3 decades, how bad could it be?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come on, you guys are acting like your best friend just died.
> It's only 1 supreme and he/she will only be on the court for 3 decades, how bad could it be?


No concern of mine, who mentioned that? McDonnell will pick a capable candidate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come on, you guys are acting like your best friend just died.
> It's only 1 supreme and he/she will only be on the court for 3 decades, how bad could it be?


Nutters don't comply with the law anyways . . . besides your namesakes refusal to uphold the law  . . .

In her ruling, Robinson cited Kobach's "well-documented history" of avoiding the court's orders, noting an earlier opinion finding him in contempt.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/15a8c0e4-83a2-11e8-bef8-e3d3070e2cc0/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No concern of mine, who mentioned that? McDonnell will pick a capable candidate.


Who is McDonnell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't comply with the law anyways . . . besides your namesakes refusal to uphold the law  . . .
> 
> In her ruling, Robinson cited Kobach's "well-documented history" of avoiding the court's orders, noting an earlier opinion finding him in contempt.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/15a8c0e4-83a2-11e8-bef8-e3d3070e2cc0/


He was upholding the law, that is why Holder and Obama went after him, gotta have those illegal votes ya see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is McDonnell?


Typo, my bad I meant Ronald McDonald.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

*Trump's Personal Driver for 25 Years Sues for Unpaid Overtime*
 Christie Smythe 5 hours ago

 Trump’s driver of 25 years sues for thousands of hours of unpaid overtime










Donald Trump’s personal driver for more than 25 years says the billionaire real estate developer didn’t pay him overtime and raised his salary twice in 15 years, clawing back the second raise by cutting off his health benefits.

Noel Cintron, who is listed in public records as a registered Republican, sued the Trump Organization for about 3,300 of overtime that he says he worked in the past six years. He’s not allowed to sue for overtime prior to that due to the statute of limitations.
“In an utterly callous display of unwarranted privilege and entitlement and without even a minimal sense of noblesse oblige,” Trump and his businesses exploited the driver, Cintron says in the complaint.

Cintron says he was required to be on duty for Trump starting at 7 a.m. each day until whenever Trump, his family or business associates no longer required his services. He worked as long as 55 hours per week, but was paid a fixed salary of $62,700 in 2003, $68,000 in 2006, and $75,000 in 2010, according to the complaint.

The wage bump in 2010 came with a catch, Cintron said. He was induced to surrender his health insurance, saving Trump approximately $17,866 per year in premiums, according to the lawsuit.

"President Trump’s further callousness and cupidity is further demonstrated by the fact that while he is purportedly a billionaire, he has not given his personal driver a meaningful raise in over 12 years!" Cintron said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typo, my bad I meant Ronald McDonald.


It happens.
I wonder why Mr conservative or the pedofrile collaborator call you out on it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't like doing predictions, but I predict tonight between 6:00 and 7:00 the world will come to an end, turn to MSNBC at 6 and let me know if I was right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

*‘Unfortunate’: Ruth Bader Ginsburg believes it’s time to stop playing politics with judges*
1 min





Supreme Court Associate Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg said she hopes that "we will get back to the bipartisan spirit" when it comes to the congressional hearings for Supreme Court judges. (Robin Marchant/Getty Images)


As the looming announcement of President Donald Trump’s Supreme Court nominee divides Washington along partisan lines, Associate Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg spoke fondly of a time when judge confirmations weren’t such a political battle, ABC News reported.

Ginsburg, speaking at a screening event in Jerusalem for a documentary about her life , recalled how different the process was when she was confirmed in 1993.

“I hope someday we will get back to the bipartisan spirit prevailing with respect to the confirmation of judges,” Ginsburg said.

What was different then?
Ginsburg told the crowd at the event that when she was confirmed, a candidate’s political history or affiliations were not such a strong factor swaying the voting.

{sounds like the democrats fucked it all up, according to RBG}

“I was considered by some a controversial person because of my affiliation with the American Civil Liberties Union,” Ginsburg said. “There wasn’t a single question asked of me during my hearings about my ACLU connections. the vote was 96-3. When Justice [Stephen] Breyer was nominated the next year, the vote for him was also in the 90s. Since then the Senate has tended to divide along party lines and I think that’s unfortunate. During my confirmation hearings, perhaps my biggest supporter was Orrin Hatch, the Republican senator from Utah.

“I hope someday we will get back to the bipartisan spirit prevailing with respect to the confirmation of judges,” she concluded.

Justice Breyer was confirmed by the Senate by a final vote of 87-


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It happens.
> I wonder why Mr conservative or the pedofrile collaborator call you out on it?


“Leonard Leo was a visionary,” said Tom Carter, who served as Leo’s media relations director when he was chairman of the U.S. Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF), in an exclusive interview with The Daily Beast. “He figured out twenty years ago that conservatives had lost the culture war. Abortion, gay rights, contraception—conservatives didn’t have a chance if public opinion prevailed. So they needed to stack the courts.”

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/leonard-leo-supreme-court-federalist-society_us_5b354230e4b0f3c2219f4082


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Leonard Leo was a visionary,” said Tom Carter, who served as Leo’s media relations director when he was chairman of the U.S. Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIRF), in an exclusive interview with The Daily Beast. “He figured out twenty years ago that conservatives had lost the culture war. Abortion, gay rights, contraception—conservatives didn’t have a chance if public opinion prevailed. So they needed to stack the courts.”
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/leonard-leo-supreme-court-federalist-society_us_5b354230e4b0f3c2219f4082


Now that's some fake news, you people will never learn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's some fake news, you people will never learn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Indeed, it is fair to say that the world is now seeing the very serious impact that this President is having on US relations with the world. President Trump loves to wreck things. He must be a fan of Groucho Marx's famous lyrics in the film "Horse Feathers," "No matter what it is or who commenced it, I'm against it." On the world stage, being "against it" seems to be his favorite mantra.

Human rights don't seem to matter in the Trump White House.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/08/opinions/nato-summit-trump-is-changed-leader-opinion-zelizer/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indeed, it is fair to say that the world is now seeing the very serious impact that this President is having on US relations with the world. President Trump loves to wreck things. He must be a fan of Groucho Marx's famous lyrics in the film "Horse Feathers," "No matter what it is or who commenced it, I'm against it." On the world stage, being "against it" seems to be his favorite mantra.
> 
> Human rights don't seem to matter in the Trump White House.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/08/opinions/nato-summit-trump-is-changed-leader-opinion-zelizer/index.html


Human rights as in killing the unborn?
Human rights as in open borders and no laws?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indeed, it is fair to say that the world is now seeing the very serious impact that this President is having on US relations with the world. President Trump loves to wreck things. He must be a fan of Groucho Marx's famous lyrics in the film "Horse Feathers," "No matter what it is or who commenced it, I'm against it." On the world stage, being "against it" seems to be his favorite mantra.
> 
> Human rights don't seem to matter in the Trump White House.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/08/opinions/nato-summit-trump-is-changed-leader-opinion-zelizer/index.html


Phake nuwz.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Unfortunate’: Ruth Bader Ginsburg believes it’s time to stop playing politics with judges*
> 1 min
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the old hag.
See?, we all have something in common.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*You Jealous/Envious Coward.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indeed, it is fair to say that the world is now seeing the very serious impact that this President is having on US relations with the world. President Trump loves to wreck things. He must be a fan of Groucho Marx's famous lyrics in the film "Horse Feathers," "No matter what it is or who commenced it, I'm against it." On the world stage, being "against it" seems to be his favorite mantra.
> 
> Human rights don't seem to matter in the Trump White House.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/08/opinions/nato-summit-trump-is-changed-leader-opinion-zelizer/index.html


*The Cut n Paste King projects his Parties Policies....*
*That would be Cowardly Issues......*
*Grow some Cojones for once....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Dubya likes him . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dubya likes him . . .


I like him too.
Trump and Bush agree. Me and Ruth agree.
I think Im gonna cry.
'Merica.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like him too.
> Trump and Bush agree. Me and Ruth agree.
> I think Im gonna cry.
> 'Merica.


Confirm him and move on . . . Trumps gotta go kneel before Putin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Confirm him and move on .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . Trumps gotta go kneel before Putin.


If you wish hard enough the hate will make it happen,..
or not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

J. Scott Applewhite/AP
MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 10 Jul 2018 
*President Donald Trump chalked up another win at the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) last week when former deputy director Leandra English announced her resignation and dropped her lawsuit against the White House.*

English “plans to resign next week,” the Associated Press reportedon Friday.

“English was the chief of staff for Richard Cordray, President Barack Obama’s director of the bureau. She was promoted to deputy director shortly before Cordray resigned in late November. Citing the law that created the bureau, English and Cordray both argued that she was now the acting director of the bureau,” the Associated Press noted in its report, adding:

President Trump, citing longstanding laws over presidential appointees, named his budget director, Mick Mulvaney, as acting director of the bureau. It created a standoff between the White House and the CFPB, and it was unclear for several days who was actually in charge of the bureau.

Congressional Democrats, including Senator Elizabeth Warren, D-Massachusetts, and consumer groups backed English’s legal claim for control of the regulator while banking groups, and Republicans, pushed Mulvaney’s claim.

English quickly sued to block Mulvaney’s appointment, but federal judges repeatedly ruled that President Trump had the power to appoint who he wanted into federal agencies. After Mulvaney was clearly in control of the bureau, English was largely sidelined by the current administration.

“On Friday, she [also] said she would drop her lawsuit . . . now that Mr. Trump has formally nominated Kathy Kraninger to be the agency’s permanent director,” _The New York Times_ reported.

English’s resignation and decision to drop her lawsuit is yet another in a long string of victories for President Trump at the CFPB, the controversial independent agency established under the constitutionally questionable authority of the 2010 Dodd-Frank Act.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> J. Scott Applewhite/AP
> MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 10 Jul 2018
> *President Donald Trump chalked up another win at the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) last week when former deputy director Leandra English announced her resignation and dropped her lawsuit against the White House.*
> 
> ...


Will the winning never end?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Confirm him and move on . . . Trumps gotta go kneel before Putin.


You started off well Patrol and then went wishful Daffy on us...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Another example of precedents established by the Democrats: The Ginsburg Rule....

When President Bill Clinton nominated Ruth Bader Ginsburg to the U.S. Supreme Court in 1993, former Vice President Joe Biden, then a Democratic senator, chaired the Senate Judiciary Committee with a Democrat Senate majority.

Mindful that Ginsburg could be perceived as out of the mainstream of American law – she had once argued for legalizing prostitution, against separate prisons for men and women and raised the possibility of a right to polygamy – Biden prescribed certain rules for questioning nominees.

Biden’s most significant rule, which has since come to be known as the “Ginsburg Rule,” stipulated that nominees are under no obligation to answer questions regarding their personal views or about any issue that might conceivably come before the court.

Naturally, Republican members of the Judiciary Committee wanted to know whether Ginsburg still held such radical views. But Ginsburg religiously adhered to Biden’s Rule, refusing to answer questions on important matters such as funding for school vouchers, the religion clause of the First Amendment and homosexual rights. The senators were stymied in their efforts to obtain even a hint of her position on these and similar public issues because she said that doing so might compromise her impartiality in cases likely to come before the court.

Near the close of the hearing, Ginsburg explained: “My own views and what I would do if I were sitting in the legislature are not relevant to the job for which you are considering me, which is the job of a judge.”
read more:
https://www.pressherald.com/2018/07/08/another-view-rule-encourages-judicial-outliers-to-evade-important-questions/


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> J. Scott Applewhite/AP
> MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 10 Jul 2018
> *President Donald Trump chalked up another win at the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) last week when former deputy director Leandra English announced her resignation and dropped her lawsuit against the White House.*
> 
> ...


I'll bet you don't even consider it to be deceptive to put the AP trademark on an article copied from Breitbart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll bet you don't even consider it to be deceptive to put the AP trademark on an article copied from Breitbart.


. Scott Applewhite/AP
MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 10 Jul 2018 
*President Donald Trump chalked up another win at the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) last week when former deputy director Leandra English announced her resignation and dropped her lawsuit against the White House.*

English “plans to resign next week,” the Associated Press reported on Friday.

Click on the blue reported and you get what is below.

https://www.apnews.com/d8f03417be414027bdc52a3e7100eae8/Leandra-English


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> . Scott Applewhite/AP
> MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 10 Jul 2018
> *President Donald Trump chalked up another win at the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) last week when former deputy director Leandra English announced her resignation and dropped her lawsuit against the White House.*
> 
> ...


It appears you agree with me.  The article loser joe posted is not from AP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Goodnight, Roe vs Wade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you wish hard enough the hate will make it happen,..
> or not.


He's the biggest ass kisser to Putin this side of Moscow. If you open your eyes you'll see.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's the biggest ass kisser to Putin this side of Moscow. If you open your eyes you'll see.


Worst case:  T will agree to leave NATO, and Putin will agree not to release the videos.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Confirm him and move on . . . Trumps gotta go kneel before Putin.


Do we get to submit questions?

1.  Is the President above the law?
2.  Do you feel obligated by precedent?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll bet you don't even consider it to be deceptive to put the AP trademark on an article copied from Breitbart.


What are you doing up?
Put your teeth in the cup and get to bed.
*J. Scott Applewhite*





J. Scott Applewhite is the senior photojournalist with The Associated Press in Washington. His primary beat for three decades has been the White House where his coverage of six presidents — Jimmy Carter, Ronald Reagan, George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, and now Barack Obama — has given him a front-row seat to history. Most recently, he is focusing on the struggles of a divided and divisive Congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Do we get to submit questions?
> 
> 1.  Is the President above the law?
> 2.  Do you feel obligated by precedent?


Even McCain likes the guy, you dumbfucks can fight all you want, just going to show in the midterms.
Ha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll bet you don't even consider it to be deceptive to put the AP trademark on an article copied from Breitbart.


Not one bit.

English “plans to resign next week,” the Associated Press reportedon Friday.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 9, 2018)

Goodnight Baa-Baa black rates...
Goodnight Paulie Nobail, and yet another petition to the court...
Goodnight Belgium
Goodnight France
Goodnight Trumpy balloon in his underpants...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Baa-Baa black rates...
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail, and yet another petition to the court...
> Goodnight Belgium
> Goodnight France
> Goodnight Trumpy balloon in his underpants...


Good morning, wake up.
This is not a dream, it's your real life nightmare.
Ha.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another example of precedents established by the Democrats: The Ginsburg Rule....
> 
> When President Bill Clinton nominated Ruth Bader Ginsburg to the U.S. Supreme Court in 1993, former Vice President Joe Biden, then a Democratic senator, chaired the Senate Judiciary Committee with a Democrat Senate majority.
> 
> ...


You do know that Ginsburg was confirmed 96 to 3, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

*TRUMP: Seeing Putin Will Be Easier Than Meeting May...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

*Hollywood Resistance Freaks over Kavanaugh Nomination: ‘Will Cement the First American Dictatorship’*
32EmailGoogle+Twitter






Chris Pizzello/Invision/AP/Revolution Studios
10 Jul 201876
*Hollywood elites reacted with pure anger and outrage Monday night as President Donald Trump announced Judge Brett Kavanaugh of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit as his nominee to replace retiring Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy.*
Marvel director Joss Whedon warned that “considering this nomination will cement the first American dictatorship


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *TRUMP: Seeing Putin Will Be Easier Than Meeting May...*


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the problem.


HANAPAA!
Trump's just doing to the media what I do with you people.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HANAPAA!
> Trump's just doing to the media what I do with you people.


T is lying to the media every day?  We knew that already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HANAPAA!
> Trump's just doing to the media what I do with you people.


Make yourself look like a fool? You nutters are "Idiocracy" personified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> T is lying to the media every day?  We knew that already.


But it sure is fun watching you people have a conniption.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Make yourself look like a fool? You nutters are "Idiocracy" personified.


Hook up, clear the rail.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2018)

Moving on up! To the East Side. To a deluxe jail cell in Alexandria!

Paulie Nobail gets a fancier address! Judge moving him to Alexandria so he can be closer to his lawyers (and Russia!)
He is, however, still in jail. Week 3? 4? Oh well, must be nice to get a change of scenery. Hope they don't take away his sharpened toothbrush! Every con needs a shiv.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But it sure is fun watching you people have a conniption.


That, like the rest of your make believe world, is all in your mind . . . wishful thinking.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2018)

Paulie Nobail is being moved the same day as Mikey Flipturn appeared in court to meet his new judge.
The 15 minute meeting made no change to Mikey "they call him Flipper" Flipturns timeline. August 24 to revisit sentencing, which can be extended if Mikey's help on the "as of yet" undisclosed cases is not complete...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hook up, clear the rail.


If it looks like a fool, smells like a fool and quacks like a fool it must be a fool . . . you ain't fooling no one except yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Paulie Nobail is being moved the same day as Mikey Flipturn appeared in court to meet his new judge.
> The 15 minute meeting made no change to Mikey "they call him Flipper" Flipturns timeline. August 24 to revisit sentencing, which can be extended if Mikey's help on the "as of yet" undisclosed cases is not complete...


Orange on orange may become all the nutter fashion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Moving on up! To the East Side. To a deluxe jail cell in Alexandria!
> 
> Paulie Nobail gets a fancier address! Judge moving him to Alexandria so he can be closer to his lawyers (and Russia!)
> He is, however, still in jail. Week 3? 4? Oh well, must be nice to get a change of scenery. Hope they don't take away his sharpened toothbrush! Every con needs a shiv.


Just one more supreme, that's all we need.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That, like the rest of your make believe world, is all in your mind . . . wishful thinking.


You people are circling the drain, I asked the plumber and he agrees.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it looks like a fool, smells like a fool and quacks like a fool it must be a fool . . . you ain't fooling no one except yourself.


Ha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Orange on orange may become all the nutter fashion.
> 
> View attachment 2921


Talk about wishful thinking.
The power of the pardon is strong with this one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just one more supreme, that's all we need.


"we"? You act like you are getting nutters confirmed, you're not, all these people are highly regarded professionals that will up hold the Constitution and the laws of the land. Unless Giuliani gets in there. Dream on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about wishful thinking.
> The power of the pardon is strong with this one.


You either are unaware of the parameters of pardons or are trying hard to block it all out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are circling the drain, I asked the plumber and he agrees.


That's so cute.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Told you so,

RANCHERS’ REPRIEVE
*Trump pardons father, son at center of Oregon wildlife refuge standoff*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Told you so,
> 
> RANCHERS’ REPRIEVE
> *Trump pardons father, son at center of Oregon wildlife refuge standoff*


Why did he wait so long? Those guys were almost out as it was . . . now that Trump has set the bar he has some Black Panthers and some Weather Underground members convicted of similar, if not lesser, crimes he needs to pardon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did he wait so long? Those guys were almost out as it was . . . now that Trump has set the bar he has some Black Panthers and some Weather Underground members convicted of similar, if not lesser, crimes he needs to pardon.


Yeah, no.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But it sure is fun watching you people have a conniption.


Conniption?  We have known for some time that you are just a troll.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Told you so,
> 
> RANCHERS’ REPRIEVE
> *Trump pardons father, son at center of Oregon wildlife refuge standoff*


You are a fan of armed rebellion now?  How conservative of you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> You are a fan of armed rebellion now?  How conservative of you!


Of course I am, how do you think this country was formed?
Please continue.
Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Conniption?  We have known for some time that you are just a troll.


 . . . to support Trump it is a prerequisite, it's what he and they do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "we"? You act like you are getting nutters confirmed, you're not, all these people are highly regarded professionals that will up hold the Constitution and the laws of the land. Unless Giuliani gets in there. Dream on.


It's a team effort.
You need to get on the bus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You either are unaware of the parameters of pardons or are trying hard to block it all out.


Did you hear the one about Trump being able to pardon himself?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Conniption?  We have known for some time that you are just a troll.


Troll?
You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you hear the one about Trump being able to pardon himself?


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's so cute.


*You are circling the drain, while frantically pumping your main vein.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> You are a fan of armed rebellion now?  How conservative of you!


*Nope...Your side is. *
*And America will not tolerate it.*
*I hope you have an epiphany before it's*
*too Late !*


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course I am, how do you think this country was formed?
> Please continue.
> Sucker.


Not by conservatives, as they were defined in the day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's so cute.


Ain't it though?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are circling the drain, I asked the plumber and he agrees.


I approve this message.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears you agree with me.  The article loser joe posted is not from AP.


You're very hopeful .
The article from AP is referred to and all one has to do is click on it to see. Hardly decietful.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Not by conservatives, as they were defined in the day.


Dont take this the wrong way, but your douchiness is showing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Do we get to submit questions?
> 
> 1.  Is the President above the law?
> 2.  Do you feel obligated by precedent?


His answer would be:
1. No
2. Yes
Next!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know that Ginsburg was confirmed 96 to 3, right?


Yes Einstein it says those exact words in the article I cited. 
Geeezus you're obtuse.
Do you know what the Ginsburg Rule states? 
Do you understand what that means?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Make yourself look like a fool? You nutters are "Idiocracy" personified.


Pffftttt....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You either are unaware of the parameters of pardons or are trying hard to block it all out.


You are either paranoid schizophrenic or trying hard to act like one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes Einstein it says those exact words in the article I cited.
> Geeezus you're obtuse.
> Do you know what the Ginsburg Rule states?
> Do you understand what that means?


Biden says stuff rule and you want to hold to that? What about the Merrick Garland rule?

“Under the McConnell rule, the Senate shouldn’t consider any nominee for the Supreme Court until January, and I expect Republicans in the Senate to honor the rule they all agreed to just two short years ago.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are either paranoid schizophrenic or trying hard to act like one.


I like how you just make stuff up that makes no sense at all with nothing to back the assertion, just blather like with all nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

STAY CALM AND TRUMP ON!
HEADED TO EU, UK


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

We are still waiting for Trumpcare, the "Way better", "Much less expensive" healthcare plan that will be "easy", "maybe on the first day".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Trump Hits Two More Countries With Visa Sanctions For Refusing To Take Back Deportees
31 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/10/trump-countries-visa-sanctions/&ved=2ahUKEwjNppSJ5JXcAhWIsVQKHda6AeoQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw025gkIbOyqxnE2GZPtASVd


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Mr. Du.  I believe your zeal in attempting  to convince however incrementally, the 3-4 nincompoops in this forum you seek to enlighten that their Furhrer, das Drumpft, is the enlightened reincarnation of Adolf Hitler, will not be achieved by citing the ‘not smart people’* that appear to comprise the general intellect of the typical drumpft sycophant that attends one of his periodic Goebbels type fascist rallies.  

Sadly, all 3-4 herein are beyond any public embarrassment help, or all professional mental health help.  They are simply put, chronic and therefore beyond both of the services of either therapeutic or clinical services.  Sadly, but at least physically, they have been legally comitted to various  state medical facilities equipped to adequately meet their mental deficiencies.   

I have adopted a unique tactic of using both incontrovertible fact and statements against interest as neccesary to make any semblance of a counter-argument moot.  And has so far dissuaded several of the usual gang of idiots from posting their individual unique stylings of moronic retorts of varying incoherent rants from “hanapaa” to “asshole”, to name just a few of their nonsecutor responses.  

Yet you are certainly beyond any opinion I may extend on your free choice to illustrate the nincompoops’ inferior free choice to accept the disingenuous public utterances of an obviously facsict that currently enjoys a 30-40% approval of the American electorate.  Until at least Mueller completes his impartial criminal probe that has alteady obtained 5 federal guilty pleas and 19 criminal indictments.  

*Rick Santorum.  And least until his apparent “purge” from the Trump inner circle of blindly loyal synchophant loyalists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Mr. Du.  I believe your zeal in attempting  to convince however incrementally, the 3-4 nincompoops in this forum you seek to enlighten that their Furhrer, das Drumpft, is the enlightened reincarnation of Adolf Hitler, will not be achieved by citing the ‘not smart people’* that appear to comprise the general intellect of the typical drumpft sycophant that attends one of his periodic Goebbels type fascist rallies.
> 
> Sadly, all 3-4 herein are beyond any public embarrassment help, or all professional mental health help.  They are simply put, chronic and therefore beyond both of the services of either therapeutic or clinical services.  Sadly, but at least physically, they have been legally comitted to various  state medical facilities equipped to adequately meet their mental deficiencies.
> 
> ...


Holy shit.
Are you as smart as you think you are?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Nobail... seems he doesn't want to move after all. He's got all his shivs in good hiding places... Maybe it's harder for Dmitri and Boris to get out to Warsaw... 

Oh hey, does anyone know if there was any economic news today? Things were going along so nicely but "red in the morning, sailors take warning..." Was there a spending bill today? Or Baa-baa 2% black sheep?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Paulie Nobail... seems he doesn't want to move after all. He's got all his shivs in good hiding places... Maybe it's harder for Dmitri and Boris to get out to Warsaw...
> 
> Oh hey, does anyone know if there was any economic news today? Things were going along so nicely but "red in the morning, sailors take warning..." Was there a spending bill today? Or Baa-baa 2% black sheep?
> 
> View attachment 2925


Im going to work tomorrow.
How 'bout you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Mr. Du.  I believe your zeal in attempting  to convince however incrementally, the 3-4 nincompoops in this forum you seek to enlighten that their Furhrer, das Drumpft, is the enlightened reincarnation of Adolf Hitler, will not be achieved by citing the ‘not smart people’* that appear to comprise the general intellect of the typical drumpft sycophant that attends one of his periodic Goebbels type fascist rallies.
> 
> Sadly, all 3-4 herein are beyond any public embarrassment help, or all professional mental health help.  They are simply put, chronic and therefore beyond both of the services of either therapeutic or clinical services.  Sadly, but at least physically, they have been legally comitted to various  state medical facilities equipped to adequately meet their mental deficiencies.
> 
> ...


Il Duce, Benito Mussolini is where I see resemblance. I've gone high and I've gone low (nowhere near the depths that I see from the usual suspects in here) in an effort to show them where they were and where they are. But like in all other subjects they close their eyes, hold up their hand and scream out some obscure, long gone by disproven years ago conspiracy theory rhetoric as if that is cover they need.

They follow the pied piper of liberal democracy destruction who is now off to check notes with his retainer, but first he will stop by a NATO conference and drop a stink bomb . . .  then the nutters and Putin will applaud.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Not by conservatives, as they were defined in the day.


*Old man....just return the stolen property and stop *
*doing the " Cock " walk......*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Mr. Du.  I believe your zeal in attempting  to convince however incrementally, the 3-4 nincompoops in this forum you seek to enlighten that their Furhrer, das Drumpft, is the enlightened reincarnation of Adolf Hitler, will not be achieved by citing the ‘not smart people’* that appear to comprise the general intellect of the typical drumpft sycophant that attends one of his periodic Goebbels type fascist rallies.
> 
> Sadly, all 3-4 herein are beyond any public embarrassment help, or all professional mental health help.  They are simply put, chronic and therefore beyond both of the services of either therapeutic or clinical services.  Sadly, but at least physically, they have been legally comitted to various  state medical facilities equipped to adequately meet their mental deficiencies.
> 
> ...



*Bob The Cowardly Slob....go wipe that mouth.*
*You've displayed one of the worst cases of Forum*
*diarrhea to date..... *

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

MAGA
USA Set to Become World's Top Oil Producer...
https://www.bloombergquint.com/markets/2018/07/10/u-s-set-to-become-world-s-top-oil-producer-government-says


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Trump preparing additional tariffs on $200B in Chinese goods
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxbusiness.com/politics/trump-preparing-200b-in-additional-china-tariffs.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjVvOfZgZbcAhXKr1QKHY_xCpUQqUMwBXoECAUQGA&usg=AOvVaw2ccl2ETZ-jKIoZJIP4svP9


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump preparing additional tariffs on $200B in Chinese goods
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxbusiness.com/politics/trump-preparing-200b-in-additional-china-tariffs.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjVvOfZgZbcAhXKr1QKHY_xCpUQqUMwBXoECAUQGA&usg=AOvVaw2ccl2ETZ-jKIoZJIP4svP9


Despite her father’s rallying cry to “buy American and hire American,” 100% of Ivanka Trump’s fashion products were made overseas—at least until early 2017. 

And now her goods are avoiding the sweeping tariffs enacted by President Trump in his trade war with China. On Friday morning, Trump implemented $34 billion in tariffs on Chinese goods ranging from auto parts to medical devices, according to the Huffington Post. 

Clothing and shoes, like those imported by Ivanka Trump’s company, were spared.

http://fortune.com/2018/07/09/donald-trumps-china-tariffs-dont-apply-to-ivanka/


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2018)

OMG! OMG! OMG! Mikey Flipperstein and Little Mikey Flipperstein Jr. are opening an international consulting firm!!!

OMG! OMG! OMG! psych! Just kidding! It was just a press release, not a firm firm.

Paulie Nobail doesn't really want to be closer to his lawyers.

Everybody is Just Kidding today, even Sarah Palin!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Wrecking NATO
SHOSHANA BRYEN
The NATO countries are, indeed, among America’s closest allies, but some of them appear more interested in oil, natural gas, and trade with Iran than ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/wrecking_nato.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Chairman Bob Goodlatte: 'Appears that Lisa Page Has Something to Hide'
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/10/chairman-bob-goodlatte-appears-that-lisa-page-has-something-to-hide/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiw4uzXhJfcAhWF3oMKHZb1BR0QqUMwBHoECAkQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2OTYAToQrjavV55fV3N01X


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Seeing trump at the nato meeting with mad dog Mattis and Pompeo right behind him is classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

" It's not fair to the United States and we're not going to put up with it."

Who said it?
A. Barack Milhouse Obama?
B. The Donald?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

During the campaign, Trump often resorted to the tactic of falsely accusing his opponents of things he had been criticized for doing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During the campaign, Trump often resorted to the tactic of falsely accusing his opponents of things he had been criticized for doing.


Sounds like one of your traits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

GLOVES OFF AT NATO SUMMIT
_MERKEL HITS BACK_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> GLOVES OFF AT NATO SUMMIT
> _MERKEL HITS BACK_


Sounds about right for Trump, attacking women is what he does.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During the campaign, Trump often resorted to the tactic of falsely accusing his opponents of things he had been criticized for doing.


breakthrough?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds about right for Trump, attacking women is what he does.


Wait,..if Putin tells Trump what to do, why would he tell Trump to bash the Russian pipeline?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait,..if Putin tells Trump what to do, why would he tell Trump to bash the Russian pipeline?


You are just confusing them with facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> breakthrough?


Quote from a story about Trump's NATO visit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quote from a story about Trump's NATO visit.


I think maybe it's something a little ,..deeper.
You're so close.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait,..if Putin tells Trump what to do, why would he tell Trump to bash the Russian pipeline?


I see you don't understand the dynamics at work in that situation. You and yours ignored the actual things Obama did wrong, instead focusing on the lunatic fringe BS. Now you seem to be ignoring the actual things Trump might be on to, instead focusing on defending his fragile ego and honor, typical nutter logic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seeing trump at the nato meeting with mad dog Mattis and Pompeo right behind him is classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you don't understand the dynamics at work in that situation. You and yours ignored the actual things Obama did wrong, instead focusing on the lunatic fringe BS. Now you seem to be ignoring the actual things Trump might be on to, instead focusing on defending his fragile ego and honor, typical nutter logic.


Tells us all about the dynamics please, Mr steel worker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tells us all about the dynamics please, Mr steel worker.


Do some reading for yourself for once.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*Elon Musk Announces China Tesla Plant After Paying Lip Service to Trump’s Trade Campaign*
159EmailGoogle+Twitter






Peter Sparks/AFP/Getty, Lintao Zhang/Getty Images for IAAF
11 Jul 20181,437
*Tesla announced Tuesday the embattled electric car company plans to build a factory in Shanghai, dramatically increasing its notoriously constrained production capacity.*
CEO Elon Musk said the plant, whose plans have reportedly been in the works for a year, would eventually have an annual production capacity of 500,000 cars, adding that he hoped it would be “completed very soon.”


A joint announcement released by Shanghai’s government said a preliminary agreement had been signed to build the plant in the commercial hub’s Lingang district.“Shanghai will be the location for the first Gigafactory outside the United States,” said Musk. “It will be a state-of-the-art vehicle factory and a role model for sustainability. We hope it will be completed very soon.”

The announcement has raised questions about how the new facility will be paid for. Tesla benefits from millions in U.S. government subsidies and has been burning through billions of dollars as it has struggled to raise the rate of production of its more “affordable” Model 3 car. At the end of the first quarter, the company had just $2.7 billion of cash on its balance sheet.

According to reports, Tesla’s new factory would be the first in China’s to be wholly owned by a non-Chinese carmaker. The U.S. has criticized China for requiring foreign manufacturers to partner with domestic Chinese companies, a practice the U.S. says facilitates theft of U.S. intellectual property and technology.

But that may not be enough to prevent China from stealing Tesla technology.

“On Tuesday, Tesla also signed an electric vehicle investment agreement with Shanghai’s Lingang Management Committee, the Lingang Area Development Administration and the Lingang Group. A development and innovation center will also be set up. In theory, this is where a technology transfer could happen, even without a joint venture company,” Bloomberg columnist Anjani Trevedi pointed out. “That would defeat the purpose of having a wholly owned enterprise.”


It would take approximately two years before production begins and then up to three more years before it reaches full production. “Tesla is deeply committed to the Chinese market, and we look forward to building even more cars for our customers here,” a spokesperson for the car company said. “Today’s announcement will not impact our US manufacturing operations, which continue to grow.”

Tesla last month told shareholders that it was working with officials in Shanghai on establishing the plant, which would build electric cars and battery packs.

At the time, Musk claimed the electric carmaker was being reorganized to speed up production of Model 3 vehicles — a key to profitability at the fast-growing firm.

Expectations of an impending announcement spiked following reports Musk would travel to Shanghai on Tuesday, followed by a visit to Beijing. The joint announcement said “Tesla plans to construct and operate a wholly-owned” factory in Shanghai. China typically requires that foreign automakers set up joint ventures with Chinese firms when establishing auto manufacturing plants.

Tesla has been looking to expand into global markets, plans that faced a potential threat from intensifying trade frictions and President Donald Trump’s push to keep manufacturing jobs at home.

In keeping with his campaign promise to crack down on Beijing’s unfair trade practices, the United States Friday on pulled the trigger on 25 percent duties on roughly $34 billion in Chinese machinery, electronics and high-tech equipment, including autos, computer hard drives and LEDs. President Trump has for years slammed what he describes as Beijing’s underhanded economic treatment of the United States, with the trade deficit in goods with China ballooning to a record $375.2 billion last year. The move triggered immediate and similar retaliatory tariffs by China — perhaps heightening Tesla’s urgency in reaching a deal with Shanghai.

Tesla’s announcement to build a Chinese manufacturing plant comes mere days after Musk inserted himself into the rescue effort for 12 boys and their soccer coach trapped inside a south Thailand cave. Musk flew to Chiang Rai and offered various solutions to extract those inside the cave — but none were used. The billionaire even constructed a miniature “submarine” equipped with oxygen tanks and the ability to shuttle one person


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*…Take the Money and Run: Elon’s Thanks for Billion$ in U.S. Subsidies*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*Winning: Trump’s Economy Sets 10-Year Employment High for Manufacturing*
3,682


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*Pfizer Reverses Drug Price Hikes After Call with Trump*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

**
[URL='https://www.americanthinker.com/static/comments_faqs.html'][URL='https://www.americanthinker.com/static/contact_information.html'][URL='https://www.americanthinker.com/static/donate_to_american_thinker.html']       [/URL][/URL][/URL]

July 11, 2018
*Public-Sector Unions and Gifts of Public Funds*
By Deborah J. La Fetra
The Supreme Court’s decision in _Janus v. AFSCME_ prohibits states from allowing public employee unions to dock non-union members’ wages to support collective bargaining and other political activities.

The ink had barely dried on that decision before experts began proposing workarounds. For example, First Amendment scholar Eugene Volokh and others suggest that states could reduce public employee salaries by the amount needed by the union to engage in collective bargaining, and then allocate that amount of public funds directly to the union.


On its face, this proposal seems plausible, because courts offer taxpayers little recourse in making First Amendment free speech challenges to public expenditures.

But there’s a big problem: all state constitutions contain a Gift Clause that prohibits the government from making a gift of public funds to a private organization. Originally these clauses were added to prevent states from gifting public lands to railroads, but recently taxpayers have made Gift Clause challenges to state funds provided to public employee unions.

For example, many state and local governments agree to union collective bargaining agreements that give certain employees “release time” -- basically, excusing them from their normal duties so they can spend their days doing union work. In _Rozenblit v. Jersey City Education Association_, a case pending in the New Jersey appellate court challenges a release time provision that pays classroom teacher salaries and benefits to the teachers’ union president and vice president while they spend every working hour for the union.






When Jersey City taxpayers sued, arguing that the release time was an unconstitutional gift of public funds to the teachers’ union, the trial court disagreed on the theory that the union officials engaged in “peacemaking” activities (dealing with grievances and such) that justified the use of taxpayer funds. Yet shortly after the lower court decision, teachers in this very same union walked out on an illegal strike. Peacemaking, indeed!

Release time challenges brought under Gift Clause provisions have yet to succeed. The Arizona Supreme Court in _Cheatham v. DiCiccio_ (2016) narrowly rejected a claim brought by taxpayers who objected to paying for six full-time and 35 part-time employees of the Phoenix police department who worked for the benefit of the union -- including lobbying activities. But the decision was 3-2, and the lower appellate court had ruled in favor of the taxpayers, suggesting this argument may be gaining traction among judges.

Public employee unions in California face a particularly high hurdle because, in addition to the state constitution’s Gift Clause, a state statute prohibits the “waste of public funds.” In 1990, the Supreme Court held in _Keller v. State Bar of California_ that attorney members of a mandatory bar association could not be forced to subsidize the State Bar’s political and ideological activities. To ensure compliance with that ruling, Ventura County District Attorney Michael Bradbury sued the Bar to assert his ability to withhold those political subsidies when he used public funds to pay the bar dues for the attorneys in his office.

Bradbury invoked a California law that allows taxpayers to challenge any “waste of public funds” and argued that public employers could not pay for the Bar’s political activities or they would risk lawsuits under that law. In _County of Ventura v. State Bar of California_, an appellate court agreed, equating payments to support Bar politicking to a “direct contribution by the agency, on its employee’s behalf, to a political party or candidate or an ideological organization,” which “would be worse than totally unnecessary or useless or without public benefit -- it would be a wholly inappropriate encroachment by government into the political arena, and thus a waste of public funds.” The court acknowledged that public employees can make political contributions as they choose, “but government should have no part of it.”

This bring us to _Janus_’s holding that there’s no constitutional distinction between “political and ideological” union activities and activities related to collective bargaining -- all involve matters of substantial public concern and all are therefore inherently political. As a result, the _Ventura_ decision would apply, rendering any direct allocation of taxpayer funds to the union’s collective bargaining an illegal waste of public funds.

Rather than seeking a legislative end-run around public workers’ First Amendment rights, public sector unions should turn their focus inward and find ways to increase their value to workers, who would then choose to join and support the union voluntarily. This not only protects, but enhances, all workers’ speech rights.


When Jersey City taxpayers sued, arguing that the release time was an unconstitutional gift of public funds to the teachers’ union, the trial court disagreed on the theory that the union officials engaged in “peacemaking” activities (dealing with grievances and such) that justified the use of taxpayer funds. Yet shortly after the lower court decision, teachers in this very same union walked out on an illegal strike. Peacemaking, indeed!

Release time challenges brought under Gift Clause provisions have yet to succeed. The Arizona Supreme Court in _Cheatham v. DiCiccio_ (2016) narrowly rejected a claim brought by taxpayers who objected to paying for six full-time and 35 part-time employees of the Phoenix police department who worked for the benefit of the union -- including lobbying activities. But the decision was 3-2, and the lower appellate court had ruled in favor of the taxpayers, suggesting this argument may be gaining traction among judges.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Pfizer Reverses Drug Price Hikes After Call with Trump*


That's pretty funny.  T had no complaint about drug prices until Pfizer raised the price of Viagra.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.  T had no complaint about drug prices until Pfizer raised the price of Viagra.


Helped both of you then.
Is your wife still hiding them?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Helped both of you then.
> Is your wife still hiding them?


It has never come up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Winning: Trump’s Economy Sets 10-Year Employment High for Manufacturing*
> 3,682


Does that mean they actually started making Trump stuff in America?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Elon Musk Announces China Tesla Plant After Paying Lip Service to Trump’s Trade Campaign*
> 159EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


 . . . and where is your Ivanka outrage?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> It has never come up.


That's the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and where is your Ivanka outrage?


She is a citizen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*US Pays 22.1% of NATO Budget; Germany 14.7%; 13 Allies Pay ...*
https://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/patrick-goodenough/us-pays...
The national *contributions* go towards *NATO*’s military costs, civilian costs and the *NATO* Security Investment Program (NSIP), which deals with investment in command and control systems etc.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 11, 2018)

Wait, Paulie Nobail doesn't have to wear a jump suit!

And Germany gets 70% of it's energy from Russia! 

Sad...

(note: one of those facts is true...)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> **
> 
> 
> July 11, 2018
> ...


All government unions need to be abolished.
They are a cancer on our republic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is a citizen.


Business is business, emoluments are emoluments.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Most corrupt administration in USA history . . . and the Mueller investigation continues. It's 11 am here on the west coast, do you know where all Trump's ex-campaign managers and ex-cabinet members are?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most corrupt administration in USA history . . . and the Mueller investigation continues. It's 11 am here on the west coast, do you know where all Trump's ex-campaign managers and ex-cabinet members are?


Fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*Anti-Trump protest in Brussels expected THOUSANDS, got DOZENS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hmmmm, they don't seem very proud.

*Left-Wing AntiFa Terrorists ‘Freaking Out’ over Proposed ‘Unmasking’ Law*

The left-wing terrorist organization that calls itself Antifa is “freaking out” over a proposed law that would enhance penalties for anyone who “injures, oppresses, threatens, or intimidates any person” while wearing a disguise or mask.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmm, they don't seem very proud.
> 
> *Left-Wing AntiFa Terrorists ‘Freaking Out’ over Proposed ‘Unmasking’ Law*
> 
> The left-wing terrorist organization that calls itself Antifa is “freaking out” over a proposed law that would enhance penalties for anyone who “injures, oppresses, threatens, or intimidates any person” while wearing a disguise or mask.


"Antifa has been allowed to run rampant, committing countless acts of violence against everyday, peaceful supporters of President Donald Trump.

Anita has also been responsible for untold amounts of vandalism and property damage, and targets the alt-right."

Oh those poor put upon white nationalist, poor babies are being picked on by people disgusted by the mere presence of the "alt-right" and the support Breitbart and people like lil joe and the plumber give them.

That is one of the most disgusting displays of blatant support for hate groups I've ever read . . . . and the lemmings like lil joe eat it up.  No wonder they wear masks, it's obvious there is institutional support for these white nationalist pieces of shit. I'm sure Sessions wouldn't think twice about distributing photos of the antifa group to his fellow fascist. Fucking disgusting that this is can occur in America now with the blessings of congressmen and those from the executive branch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Antifa has been allowed to run rampant, committing countless acts of violence against everyday, peaceful supporters of President Donald Trump.
> 
> Anita has also been responsible for untold amounts of vandalism and property damage, and targets the alt-right."
> 
> ...


You ok?
I just posted about the violent lefty antifa group who is obviously ashamed of themselves and you attack me and the plumber.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 11, 2018)

Paulie Nobail has to move after all... and Mueller has recordings of 53 of his convos with gates... and a few 10s of thousands of other Gates docs...

Pore pour Paulie...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?
> I just posted about the violent lefty antifa group who is obviously ashamed of themselves and you attack me and the plumber.


All I do is protect the health of the nation every day, and this is the thanks I get.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Paulie Nobail has to move after all... and Mueller has recordings of 53 of his convos with gates... and a few 10s of thousands of other Gates docs...
> 
> Pore pour Paulie...


Did you know his real name is Manafortini?
Yeah, he knows how to make meatballs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2018)

espola said:


> It has never come up.


Take the pill & it will....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Antifa has been allowed to run rampant, committing countless acts of violence against everyday, peaceful supporters of President Donald Trump.
> 
> Anita has also been responsible for untold amounts of vandalism and property damage, and targets the alt-right."
> 
> ...


Terrible attempt at sarcasm at best...delusional rant at worst.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Terrible attempt at sarcasm at best...delusional rant at worst.


Its another delusional rant, but who's keeping track?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Take the pill & it will....


I don't want to be in the same state when that happens.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 11, 2018)

Foreign direct investment in the United States dropped 32 percent, or $120 billion, in 2017 as compared to the year before, according to new figures.

After a two-year spike in foreign investment, the Bureau of Economic Analysis found that the rate last year dropped to levels similar to 2014 and the years before the financial crisis.

http://thehill.com/policy/finance/396584-foreign-investment-in-us-drops-32-in-2017


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Foreign direct investment in the United States dropped 32 percent, or $120 billion, in 2017 as compared to the year before, according to new figures.
> 
> After a two-year spike in foreign investment, the Bureau of Economic Analysis found that the rate last year dropped to levels similar to 2014 and the years before the financial crisis.
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/finance/396584-foreign-investment-in-us-drops-32-in-2017


Keep praying, maybe the economy will crash, but I doubt it.
Based on historical cycles, we're due, but the QE 1-2 and 3 may have pushed the mess back, while saddling our children with the baggage.
Im no Edgar Casey, but I do predict the economy will cycle back down eventually.
I hope if it does, Trump lets things play out.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey, who dropped the Renminbi?

Of course the cycle will end. That's why they call it cycles. Trump will not let it "play out." Trump is guy who pushes it till it explodes, then chapters out and walks away. The whole point of the tax cut was to juice it through the midterms and perhaps longer. He will juice it as long as he can and it will go down hard. No a question of if, but when. And it will likely be precipitated by something nobody's prepping for and is unexpected. But we have 0 reserves for a big surprise. Pretty much out of ammo.

What is perplexing is the tariffs. If you wanted to roid out this economy as close to 2020 as you could, tariffs don't help you. Somebody must be getting rich off them.

Meanwhile, Paulie Nobail is headed to Alexandria... Can't wait to hear those phone calls!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, who dropped the Renminbi?
> 
> Of course the cycle will end. That's why they call it cycles. Trump will not let it "play out." Trump is guy who pushes it till it explodes, then chapters out and walks away. The whole point of the tax cut was to juice it through the midterms and perhaps longer. He will juice it as long as he can and it will go down hard. No a question of if, but when. And it will likely be precipitated by something nobody's prepping for and is unexpected. But we have 0 reserves for a big surprise. Pretty much out of ammo.
> 
> ...


You have to face the music sometime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

My son just got back from a fishing trip in Canada and he said they love Trump, they also said they have no idea how Trudeau got elected, nobody likes him and everyone thinks he is a pussy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! Mikey Flipperstein and Little Mikey Flipperstein Jr. are opening an international consulting firm!!!
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! psych! Just kidding! It was just a press release, not a firm firm.
> 
> ...



*You're Straight.....Just kidding....The " Brown " nose gave you away.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My son just got back from a fishing trip in Canada and he said they love Trump, they also said they have no idea how Trudeau got elected, nobody likes him and everyone thinks he is a pussy.


*Plus he has " Fake " eyebrows....God knows why, but he does.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, who dropped the Renminbi?
> 
> Of course the cycle will end. That's why they call it cycles. Trump will not let it "play out." Trump is guy who pushes it till it explodes, then chapters out and walks away. The whole point of the tax cut was to juice it through the midterms and perhaps longer. He will juice it as long as he can and it will go down hard. No a question of if, but when. And it will likely be precipitated by something nobody's prepping for and is unexpected. But we have 0 reserves for a big surprise. Pretty much out of ammo.
> 
> ...


No more QE.
That was my point.
When a downturn comes around, let it bottom out and recover on its own.
No big bank and big government union bailouts.
That was my point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, who dropped the Renminbi?
> 
> Of course the cycle will end. That's why they call it cycles. Trump will not let it "play out." Trump is guy who pushes it till it explodes, then chapters out and walks away. The whole point of the tax cut was to juice it through the midterms and perhaps longer. He will juice it as long as he can and it will go down hard. No a question of if, but when. And it will likely be precipitated by something nobody's prepping for and is unexpected. But we have 0 reserves for a big surprise. Pretty much out of ammo.
> 
> ...


https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/1017084911985889280


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

*Senate Votes to Support NATO as Trump Attacks Allies*

*The Senate on Tuesday approved a bipartisan motion of support for NATO with a 97-2 vote.*

* The Senate on Wednesday sent President Donald Trump a message on his actions on tariffs, which have roiled world markets and opened an escalating trade war with allies and adversaries alike.

Senators voted 88-11 to pass a motion introduced by Senate Foreign Relations Committee Chairman Bob Corker (R-Tenn.) aimed at giving Congress a role in determining when the U.S. can impose tariffs on other nations on “national security grounds.” 

Trump 'plays right into Putin's hands' at NATO meeting

"Trump sees the world not divided between West and East, but rather between nationalist populists and ‘globalists,’ and that aligns him against internationalist leaders in Great Britain, France, Germany and Canada, and more in line with anti-immigrant, illiberal and authoritarian regimes in Eastern Europe, Turkey and Russia, and that plays into Putin’s hands,”
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Senate Votes to Support NATO as Trump Attacks Allies*
> 
> *The Senate on Tuesday approved a bipartisan motion of support for NATO with a 97-2 vote.*
> 
> ...


Did you just go full metal 4nos?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

"He's just upset because he was expecting a full breakfast, there's only pastries and cheese!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

NATO ALLIES AGREE TO INCREASE DEFENSE SPENDING...
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/12/trump-says-nato-allies-have-agreed-to-increase-their-defense-spending-.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Donald Trump: American Matador
MICHAEL CURTIS
Trump is not running from the bulls in Europe. He's waving the red cape.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/donald_trump_american_matador.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NATO ALLIES AGREE TO INCREASE DEFENSE SPENDING...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/12/trump-says-nato-allies-have-agreed-to-increase-their-defense-spending-.html


The only problem is Trump has nothing to do with this change. As Matthew Fay, a defense policy analyst with the Niskanen Center, told Politifact in August: “It is comical to suggest NATO would change its counterterrorism policy in response to anything Donald Trump has said about it over the course of his campaign.”

https://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-presidential-debate-fact-check/2016/10/nato-members-are-increasing-defense-spending-but-that-has-nothing-to-do-with-trump-230034

It's true that NATO countries are increasing their defense spending, but it has little to do with Trump. In fact, the changes have been in the works for years. 

The big commitment was made in 2014, when all members that were spending less than 2% of GDP on defense promised to move toward the official target. 

"All allies made a pledge ... to stop the cuts in defense spending, and to gradually increase spending towards the goal of 2% of GDP within a decade," a NATO official said Wednesday.

https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/01/news/nato-spending-donald-trump/index.html

*The Claim*
Sitting down to breakfast in Brussels just before the NATO plenary session Wednesday, Trump accused NATO allies of being freeloaders:



*False*
The U.S. has not been stiffed for unpaid bills by NATO allies.

https://www.npr.org/2018/07/11/628137185/fact-check-trumps-claims-on-nato-spending


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only problem is Trump has nothing to do with this change. As Matthew Fay, a defense policy analyst with the Niskanen Center, told Politifact in August: “It is comical to suggest NATO would change its counterterrorism policy in response to anything Donald Trump has said about it over the course of his campaign.”
> 
> https://www.politico.com/blogs/2016-presidential-debate-fact-check/2016/10/nato-members-are-increasing-defense-spending-but-that-has-nothing-to-do-with-trump-230034
> 
> ...


NPR, HuH?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

*How do you not love this very stable genius?*

_Jubilant Presser: ‘Very Stable Genius’ Reprise!___


President Donald J. Trump appeared to have met his key objectives for the Brussels NATO summit Thursday, revealing that alliance members would “substantially” increase their commitments, and much faster than previously planned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *How do you not love this very stable genius?*
> 
> _Jubilant Presser: ‘Very Stable Genius’ Reprise!___
> 
> ...


"How"? By knowing the truth, try looking beyond what they tell you to believe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Must see TV!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/yahoo-news-now-191933606.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

* 
*
*Kavanaugh Spends Evening Feeding Homeless -- Hours After Nominated To Supreme Court!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

* 
*
*TRUMP STORMS LONDON...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *TRUMP STORMS LONDON...*


Can't he afford a tailor?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't he afford a tailor?


Well no, everyone knows Trump can't afford a tailor....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well no, everyone knows Trump can't afford a tailor....


Maybe if he took a couple days off of golf he could.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must see TV!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/yahoo-news-now-191933606.html


Good stuff, reality is exposing nutter attempts to undermine the Mueller investigation. Again, if Trump is innocent why all this effort? Accountability is coming and nutters are scared.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well no, everyone knows Trump can't afford a tailor....


What is wrong with his suit?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Another long set-up by Maddow, but, once again, a thorough assessment of the situation and a scathing rebuke of the Trumpublican narrative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is wrong with his suit?


It makes him look obese for one thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

The Department of Justice (DoJ) told a federal judge Tuesday that it may have mistakenly separated a father and toddler who could both be US citizens for as long as a year, in the process of enforcing the Trump administration’s “zero-tolerance” immigration policy.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/11/us-immigration-family-separations-doj-us-citizens


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It makes him look obese for one thing.


It is easy for a tailor to make a small man look bigger.  Going the opposite direction requires co-operation from the subject.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another long set-up by Maddow, but, once again, a thorough assessment of the situation and a scathing rebuke of the Trumpublican narrative.


The confused one lies just about as much as you do.
Did you hear the part that said it's probably not true, but............


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Department of Justice (DoJ) told a federal judge Tuesday that it may have mistakenly separated a father and toddler who could both be US citizens for as long as a year, in the process of enforcing the Trump administration’s “zero-tolerance” immigration policy.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/11/us-immigration-family-separations-doj-us-citizens


may have mistakenly, really?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

*YIKES!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

The rumors of Trumps death have been greatly exaggerated.


*President Trump Given a Croatia Jersey Hours Before Upset Win over England*
411


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "How"? By knowing the truth, try looking beyond what they tell you to believe.


And what?
Imagine what you think "they're" not telling you?
Muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...you are priceless Duck


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe if he took a couple days off of golf he could.


He's on a strict budget...it's either golf or a tailor.....


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


>


That was on Fox?  And wasn’t cut off within seconds after any director in the control room would have realized the Member’s five minutes were going to expose the charade of the Republican show/trial?

Now THAT’S a Fox employee that should be fired.  At least the chyron started out with a typical Fox slant on the FBI guy being “grilled”.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That was on Fox?  And wasn’t cut off within seconds after any director in the control room would have realized the Member’s five minutes were going to expose the charade of the Republican show/trial?
> 
> Now THAT’S a Fox employee that should be fired.  At least the chyron started out with a typical Fox slant on the FBI guy being “grilled”.


Reminds me of the stunt Issa and Cunningham tried in the House chamber years ago.  Members are allowed to make "speeches" from the House dais after adjournment to allow them to have material for videos to show the folks back home how hard they were working.  They challenged the other members to take action on some point - at a time when there were no other members present.  The next time they tried that, the video director panned across the empty chamber.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure the Republicans are hoping to get some sound-bite snippets they can use.  Reminds me of the stunt Issa and Cunningham tried in the House chamber years ago.  Members are allowed to make "speeches" from the House dais after adjournment to allow them to have material for videos to show the folks back home how hard they were working.  They challenged the other members to take action on some point - at a time when there were no other members present.  The next time they tried that, the video director panned across the empty chamber.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


>


Im shocked you chose this clip.
It doesnt represent any of your leftist, big government biases.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

*BREXIT BLAST...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Reminds me of the stunt Issa and Cunningham tried in the House chamber years ago.  Members are allowed to make "speeches" from the House dais after adjournment to allow them to have material for videos to show the folks back home how hard they were working.  They challenged the other members to take action on some point - at a time when there were no other members present.  The next time they tried that, the video director panned across the empty chamber.


I worked for the Congress when cspan first began coverage inside the House chamber.  The understanding between the parties was that cameras would always be fixed on the person speaking at all times, other than a fixed wide shot of the chamber facing the dais, without audio, during roll calls and allotted time for voting.  

This was standard and apolitical.  Until.  

The first wave of malignant hypocritical so-called religious puritanical asshole Republicans were elected, led by thrice married Gingrich, spouting calls for Christian values taught in public schools, public taxes to subsidize private religious schools, banning abortion, ad infinitum.  

There were about a dozen of them.  They’d use the morning two-minute speeches to drone on about each of these causes, in turn, each session.  The chamber was slowly filling as members arrived following the bells calling for quorums and voting.  A slick but harmless form of trickery.  

It was the post session one hour speeches that broke the bipartisan harmony of decorum.  

These nincompoops would get up at the  podium, knowing the camera would only show them in frame, while they would ramble on about the sanctity of marriage, stronger laws on pedephelia, ban abortions, etc.  

Of course many of these hypocrites were later exposed as paying for their mistresses’ abortions, diddling their wrestling students as former high school coaches, as infinitum.  Good old Bob Dornan was among these assholes. Duncan Hunter Sr, and good old Duke Cunningham, convicted felon for millions in bribes.  

But after a while, they would up their histrionics by turning to look at various portions of the chamber, pointing at perceived opposing members from the other side of the aisle and generally give the impression they had a packed house hanging on their every word of dripping personal hypocrisy.

Watching this in the chamber in person was one of the benefits we’d get as employees.  It was truly pathetic to see firsthand.  Every one of the 600 plus seats were empty, but for the 2-3 other speakers waiting to give their own empty chamber diatribe. 

Tip O’Neill, having been Speaker and the main signatory in this new camera era, correctly noted that the fixed camera rule was for the purpose of accurately reflecting the business of the House, and letting these fools pretend the chamber was filled when it was actually empty was a fraud conducted by these Gingrich dopes. 

So Tip ordered the camera director to pan the empty chamber while a speaker was wildly gesticulating his hysterical rankings.  Healthly bedlam ensued.  It was glorious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

https://t.co/CJiBge3TRP


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I worked for the Congress when cspan first began coverage inside the House chamber.  The understanding between the parties was that cameras would always be fixed on the person speaking at all times, other than a fixed wide shot of the chamber facing the dais, without audio, during roll calls and allotted time for voting.
> 
> This was standard and apolitical.  Until.
> 
> ...


Are you Peter Strzok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you Peter Strzok?


I’m under no subpoena power to respond.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He's just upset because he was expecting a full breakfast, there's only pastries and cheese!"


*No....I think you are still wearing yesterdays " Pullups "*
*That rash won't go away until you change them.....*

*Now go on and git .....change that smelly diaper.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "How"? By knowing the truth, try looking beyond what they tell you to believe.





espola said:


> It is easy for a tailor to make a small man look bigger.  Going the opposite direction requires co-operation from the subject.



*Above we have two subjects who walk around with*
*brown round on their respective noses.....*
*One pontificating about the merits of the TRUTH, yet telling*
*his Liberal audience to look beyond the TRUTH.*
*The other babbling about the aspects of deceiving by deliberate*
*obfuscation of the TRUTH...yet he walks with the evidence*
*clearly smeared on his nose....*

*Oh yes....Both have buried their respective noses in the rump of the now*
*disappearing legacy of the " Golden Child ".....AKA...." The Emperor with no Clothes "... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m under no subpoena power to respond.


My lips are sealed.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m under no subpoena power to respond.


*Then we will Kick the " Shit " out of You......*


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He's just upset because he was expecting a full breakfast, there's only pastries and cheese!"


She doesn't understand that her role is to make the WH look good.

Or maybe she has just exhausted all her talents.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *Kavanaugh Spends Evening Feeding Homeless -- Hours After Nominated To Supreme Court!*


Im not gonna say, but that looks like a MAGA hat.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NATO ALLIES AGREE TO INCREASE DEFENSE SPENDING...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/12/trump-says-nato-allies-have-agreed-to-increase-their-defense-spending-.html


You left out the "Trump says..." part of the headline.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not gonna say, but that looks like a MAGA hat.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> No, it doesn't.


Lighten up, Magoo.
Life is more than bitter feelings and soggy adult diapers.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't he afford a tailor?


*You OOOOOZE Jealousy/Envy.....*

*I truly feel sorry for your Cowardly Pussy Ass....*


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lighten up, Magoo.
> Life is more than bitter feelings and soggy adult diapers.


I see you still have nothing of value to add to the discussion.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another long set-up by Maddow, but, once again, a thorough assessment of the situation and a scathing rebuke of the Trumpublican narrative.



*You were also charmed by the cross eyed " Bearded Lady " at the Circus weren't you.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you still have nothing of value to add to the discussion.


*Are you going to get up and wipe or just sit there in your*
*daily defecation......*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Then we will Kick the " Shit " out of You......*


You’re pulling my own gag I trip you up every time, back on me, amirite?   

That’s a quote from Rudolph Hess, or Joseph Geobbels, ya?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Who’s the obese bozo with that ridiculous orange spackled face and an absurd flurry of a dozen gold strands of hair 5 feet long swirled around his head, next to a former Czech prostitute that has a documented criminal immigration record of violating the specific visa terms for working in the US?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who’s the obese bozo with that ridiculous orange spackled face and an absurd flurry of a dozen gold strands of hair 5 feet long swirled around his head, next to a former Czech prostitute that has a documented criminal immigration record of violating the specific visa terms for working in the US?


Easy, rat.
Nobody said anything about your mom.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Easy, rat.
> Nobody said anything about your mom.


Didn’t you explain that someone else was Rat from an earlier forum, now using a new fake aliases?  I’m not that guy, unless I am, and am just tying you nincompoops up with wordsmith logic and incontrovertible facts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Didn’t you explain that someone else was Rat from an earlier forum, now using a new fake aliases?  I’m not that guy, unless I am, and am just tying you nincompoops up with wordsmith logic and incontrovertible facts.


Yeah, I was just paying you a "compliment" lol.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I was just paying you a "compliment" lol.


That’s one of those Greg Gutman jokes. Right?   I’ve watched him a few times to really find what an intelligent person whose political views match his can cause one to find him funny.  I just don’t see it.  

I see a guy whose tradecraft is wildly discredited right wing conspiracy theories, then thinking up on the spot things that might get pitched at a comedy writers’ meeting, but are most often rejected.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s one of those Greg Gutman jokes. Right?   I’ve watched him a few times to really find what an intelligent person whose political views match his can cause one to find him funny.  I just don’t see it.
> 
> I see a guy whose tradecraft is wildly discredited right wing conspiracy theories, then thinking up on the spot things that might get pitched at a comedy writers’ meeting, but are most often rejected.


Are you the guy who said I obsess on how unfunny you are?
Now THAT was funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Who’s the obese bozo with that ridiculous orange spackled face and an absurd flurry of a dozen gold strands of hair 5 feet long swirled around his head, next to a former Czech prostitute that has a documented criminal immigration record of violating the specific visa terms for working in the US?


You're quite the judgmental asshole aren't ya?
You and espola seem to enjoy being priggish bores...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s one of those Greg Gutman jokes. Right?   I’ve watched him a few times to really find what an intelligent person whose political views match his can cause one to find him funny.  I just don’t see it.
> 
> I see a guy whose tradecraft is wildly discredited right wing conspiracy theories, then thinking up on the spot things that might get pitched at a comedy writers’ meeting, but are most often rejected.


A small amount of sophistication and less priggishness & you might someday get the humor.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’re pulling my own gag I trip you up every time, back on me, amirite?
> 
> That’s a quote from Rudolph Hess, or Joseph Geobbels, ya?



*Is it ?*

*Well now...is it....it is isn't it !*

*Amirite....it is.....it's a wrong rite...?*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

I see this thread is dropping.  It’s popular enough to get posts without my personal intervention.  But since I’m here, and still in this damn waiting room for my weekly Santa Monica beach walk colon hydrotherapy session, I might as well tell yet another incontrovertible and exceedingly embarrassing personal anecdote about the local nincompoops’ hero.  

The source is Ivanka.  She’s told it to so many friends in NYC over the years before her creepy father ran for president.  It’s really not even debatable as a false story.  

He had the typical male pattern baldness.  Once it stabilized to the extend his hair on the sides and lower back side of his head would not also go bald in time, he had a surgical procedure to remove the bald skin and stretch the skin with hair around the top of his head to be sewn together.  

Thus no bald skin anymore.  But an alarmingly weird scalp, thus he had to grow out all of his remaining hair, so as to swirl it in several directions, all with heavy hair spray along the way, each layer until all the hair was covering not only the actual cranium but feathered outward and downward that leaves no visible hairline.  

That leads many to think it’s a rug.  Like Hal Fishman’s hair helmet. 

Ivanka relished telling friends of this, along with his use of Men’s Only hair coloring, but his impatience never allows time for the selected color to set. Leaving the golden retriever look no other human in history has had the misfortune of naturally having, let alone choosing to adopt.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're quite the judgmental asshole aren't ya?
> You and espola seem to enjoy being priggish bores...


If by judgmental you mean pointing out historic facts, priggish I shall be.  But please use the term pour rather than bore, if only you knew why.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I see this thread is dropping.  It’s popular enough to get posts without my personal intervention.  But since I’m here, and still in this damn waiting room for my weekly Santa Monica beach walk colon hydrotherapy session, I might as well tell yet another incontrovertible and exceedingly embarrassing personal anecdote about the local nincompoops’ hero.
> 
> The source is Ivanka.  She’s told it to so many friends in NYC over the years before her creepy father ran for president.  It’s really not even debatable as a false story.
> 
> ...


He doesn't trust a fellow TV pitchman?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> He doesn't trust a fellow TV pitchman?


What a horrible disease.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If by judgmental you mean pointing out historic facts, priggish I shall be.  But please use the term pour rather than bore, if only you knew why.


Priggish boor is what you are & apparently proud of it... if only I cared why.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> He doesn't trust a fellow TV pitchman?


For the guy with the mullet who claims “the babes are back”, I’d not want to see what those babes must look like.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Priggish boor is what you are & apparently proud of it... if only I cared why.


Listen, Misu is calling me in for my colon hydrotherapy now.  It’s been real and it’s been fun.  You know the rest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

President Trump boasted about a poll on Thursday that he claims shows he's more popular than former President Lincoln.

“You know, a poll just came out that I am the most popular person in the history of the Republican Party,” Trump said in an interview with The Sunpublished on Thursday. 

“Beating Lincoln,” Trump said. “I beat our Honest Abe.” 

http://thehill.com/homenews/news/396800-trump-says-recent-poll-shows-hes-more-popular-than-lincoln


----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

Pore, pour Paulie Jumpsuit. He has to move and has to wear a jump suit.

Don't worry Killary will soon be wearing a pantsuit IN JAIL with Paulie and Obummer. It's coming. With Gohmert and Gowdy and a DENTIST (DDS!) leading the charge, how can it fail! They're going to FLOSS KILLARY right to the PEN!!! MAGA!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Been quite some time since we have witnessed such grace and beauty in the White House.
* 




*
*MEL WOW!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmmmmm.
DEPUTY ATTORNEY GENERAL ROSENSTEIN TO HOLD PRESS CONFERENCE FOR LAW ENFORCEMENT ANNOUNCEMENT... DEVELOPING...


----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

DOJ press conference at 11:45 EST. 

I'm tell you, today is Friday the 13th and Killary's luck just got bad... Lock Her Up! I'm thinking Trifecta: Killary, Obummer and Seth Rich's murderer - Joe Biden! (bet you didnt' see that coming!) You heard it here first!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> DOJ press conference at 11:45 EST.
> 
> I'm tell you, today is Friday the 13th and Killary's luck just got bad... Lock Her Up! I'm thinking Trifecta: Killary, Obummer and Seth Rich's murderer - Joe Biden! (bet you didnt' see that coming!) You heard it here first!


LOCK 'EM ALL UP! . .  . so Trump's past associates have someone to play cards with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> DOJ press conference at 11:45 EST.
> 
> I'm tell you, today is Friday the 13th and Killary's luck just got bad... Lock Her Up! I'm thinking Trifecta: Killary, Obummer and Seth Rich's murderer - Joe Biden! (bet you didnt' see that coming!) You heard it here first!


Maybe they are gonna give one of your pedophile movie star friends a pass.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

It's happening!!!!! Lock her up (in pantsuits!) Lock Her Up (in pantsuits!)...

I can't hardly stand the suspense. Maybe Joe Biden AND Tim Kaine!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

*Trump Refuses CNN’s Acosta Pleas: ‘I Don’t Take Questions from Fake News’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

*Peter Strzok: My ‘Patriotism’ Shows I Could ‘Never’ Have Been Blackmailed over Affair*

FBI special agent Peter Strzok’s testimony Thursday contradicted reports of Justice Department officials expressing concerns of blackmail over his extramarital affair with bureau lawyer Lisa Page


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

OMG - Killary is a Russian Hacking Intelligence agent!!!! I KNEW it. Locker UP!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

*WTF was Obama doing during his Term?*

RUSSIAN MILITARY CHARGED WITH HACKING DNC, STATE ELECTIONS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

*Obama the most inept president evah,*

INDICTMENT: U.S. v. Viktor Borisovich Netyksho, et al...
Russians accused of stealing usernames, passwords...
Podesta breached...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

12 more Russians indicted . . . and Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

The further education of Trump.

President Trump met British Prime Minister Theresa May and now says Brexit can happen any way the UK wants. That’s after criticizing the Brexit plan in a newspaper interview.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/invest-next-recession-175018792.html


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The further education of Trump.
> 
> President Trump met British Prime Minister Theresa May and now says Brexit can happen any way the UK wants. That’s after criticizing the Brexit plan in a newspaper interview.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/invest-next-recession-175018792.html


"Fake news...I  never said that, and we record all interviews...and when they quoted the recording they left out that I also complimented her...etc...etc...etc."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 12 more Russians indicted . . . and Mueller investigation continues.


It figures Trumps DOJ gets it done and not obamas.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Priggish boor is what you are & apparently proud of it... if only I cared why.


Remember, it’s “pour” as in,

“After having written many best selling books, and somewhat priding myself on my ability to write, it should be noted that the Fake News constantly likes to pour over my tweets looking for a mistake...”

As to why you’d care, who cares if you care or don’t care?  The important thing is you contribute in your own foul mouthed toothless Trump angry man rants outside one of his Nuremberg rallies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Remember, it’s “pour” as in,
> 
> “After having written many best selling books, and somewhat priding myself on my ability to write, it should be noted that the Fake News constantly likes to pour over my tweets looking for a mistake...”
> 
> ...


If ever someone needed healthcare, apparently he is opting out of healthcare on grounds of an ideological nature, "If it's Obamacare, I'm out, even if it kills me!" ~ signed, toothless, overweight, white nationalist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Remember, it’s “pour” as in,
> 
> “After having written many best selling books, and somewhat priding myself on my ability to write, it should be noted that the Fake News constantly likes to pour over my tweets looking for a mistake...”
> 
> ...


Pour over this...
That's a picture of you? Your inbred twin perhaps?
Cause it sure isn't a picture of me. I have all my teeth, no tatoos & I've never owned, carried or displayed a confederate flag.
You apparently believe that disagreeing with your post makes it foul mouthed & angry....interesting.
I'll stick with the discription of you as a priggish boor. It fits you nicely.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pour over this...
> That's a picture of you? Your inbred twin perhaps?
> Cause it sure isn't a picture of me. I have all my teeth, no tatoos & I've never owned, carried or displayed a confederate flag.
> You apparently believe that disagreeing with your post makes it foul mouthed & angry....interesting.
> I'll stick with the discription of you as a priggish boor. It fits you nicely.





Lion Eyes said:


> Curtailed? More duck shit....


That’s one of your elegantly phrased posts free of any foul mouthed words, right?  

Now this toothless Trump Enthusiast is you, amirite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


HA,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Ha Ha !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok... They didn't quite get Killary yet, but I feel they are circling.

Meanwhile, the Trump Euro trip is going really well. So Maga!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HA,


Good looking family, dangerously inept president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 2934 Ok... They didn't quite get Killary yet, but I feel they are circling.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Trump Euro trip is going really well. So Maga!


They could make a Kim Jong Un blimp so he'd have a friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

You may remember that t asked Russia to look for H's 30,000 missing emails.  That happened on July 27, 2016,

“The Conspirators spearphished individuals affiliated with the Clinton Campaign throughout the summer of 2016.  For example, on or about July 27, 2016, the Conspirators after hours to spearphish for the first time email accounts at a domain hosted by a third-party provider and used by Clinton’s personal office. At or around the same time, they also targeted seventy-six email addresses at the domain for the Clinton campaign.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> You may remember that t asked Russia to look for H's 30,000 missing emails.  That happened on July 27, 2016,
> 
> “The Conspirators spearphished individuals affiliated with the Clinton Campaign throughout the summer of 2016.  For example, on or about July 27, 2016, the Conspirators after hours to spearphish for the first time email accounts at a domain hosted by a third-party provider and used by Clinton’s personal office. At or around the same time, they also targeted seventy-six email addresses at the domain for the Clinton campaign.”


Teamwork, ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> You may remember that t asked Russia to look for H's 30,000 missing emails.  That happened on July 27, 2016,
> 
> “The Conspirators spearphished individuals affiliated with the Clinton Campaign throughout the summer of 2016.  For example, on or about July 27, 2016, the Conspirators after hours to spearphish for the first time email accounts at a domain hosted by a third-party provider and used by Clinton’s personal office. At or around the same time, they also targeted seventy-six email addresses at the domain for the Clinton campaign.”


No wonder T got the popular vote.


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


Cyber tourettes


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder T got the popular vote.


And did you see how popular he is in the UK?  100,000+ Brits in London hoping to catch a glimpse and cheer him on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> Cyber tourettes


Yes


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And did you see how popular he is in the UK?  100,000+ Brits in London hoping to catch a glimpse and cheer him on.


The Brexit Brits


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes


yawn


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Teamwork, ask and ye shall receive.


Teamwork, yes, but not collusion, right?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Teamwork, yes, but not collusion, right?


When was “teamwork” a crime?   I’m sure “gettin’ together to cook up something” is the actual statutory language under the US criminal codes, however.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder T got the popular vote.


Dr Brah, could you please explain plurality?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> When was “teamwork” a crime?   I’m sure “gettin’ together to cook up something” is the actual statutory language under the US criminal codes, however.


With today's modern wonders of communication and transportation, the teamworkers don't even ever have to meet.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder T got the popular vote.


I like and find it funny too.  You didn’t steal that from Greg Gutless did you?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> With today's modern wonders of communication and transportation, the teamworkers don't even ever have to meet.


But they met in Prague, and a couple of Russian hookers “peed” on a bed while someone watched.  Although I really don’t think it was urine.  I’ve been in a Moscow hotel lobby bar with a bevy of Russian whores trawling for Asian “customers”.  So I have some personal information on Russian creepy prostitution rackets.  

I was with fellow backpackers having just returned from crossing the Caucasus from Russia into Georgia.  Not long after working in Congress when Dan Crane was caught diddling minor female high school pages. 

We were not desirable potential customers.  Hadn’t gotten our rooms (and showers) sorted out yet.  More than a bit ripe.  But at least the bar served us, since we paid in US dollars and British pounds.


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Been quite some time since we have witnessed such grace and beauty in the White House.
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah really classy.  Where did Don the Con find her - some Yugoslavian "sailor wanna hump-hump" bar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> View attachment 2935
> 
> Yeah really classy.  Where did Don the Con find her - some Yugoslavian "sailor wanna hump-hump" bar.


Are you racist toward slavs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> View attachment 2935
> 
> Yeah really classy.  Where did Don the Con find her - some Yugoslavian "sailor wanna hump-hump" bar.


She even looks good from the back, is that why you are so pissed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder T got the popular vote.


This may have something to do with it as well.
Look at these people.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> View attachment 2935
> 
> Yeah really classy.  Where did Don the Con find her - some Yugoslavian "sailor wanna hump-hump" bar.


I think it was a Czech sailor wanna hump-hump bar.  But she speaks something like nine languages fluently.  Or so the President accurately says, and what are incontrovertible facts to “claim falsely” otherwise?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This may have something to do with it as well.
> Look at these people.


Oh the Irony.  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh the Irony.  Lol!


Ya think?






Look at the poor kid holding the sign.
Future conservative.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I like and find it funny too.  You didn’t steal that from Greg Gutless did you?


No


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you racist toward slavs?


She’s a Czech.  So he’s racist against Czechs.  Join the club.  Half of Eastern Europe hate the Czechs.  The rest are simply jealous of the Turkmenistan prostitutes.  Best in the world.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No


So you’re as funny as Gutman.  -Fandingle should “like” that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So you’re as funny as Gutman.  -Fandingle should “like” that.


Ok, you're a little funnier than espola.
Better?
...you people are so fragile.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So you’re as funny as Gutman.  -Fandingle should “like” that.


Ok


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, you're a little funnier than espola.
> Better?


There’s no competition about who is funnier.  It’s frankly sad that you either think there is some kind of competition or anyone seeking of recognition on such a banal issue.  The key is entirely outside your mental forefront, as it is designed to, and continues to play out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> There’s no competition about who is funnier.  It’s frankly sad that you either think there is some kind of competition or anyone seeking of recognition on such a banal issue.  The key is entirely outside your mental forefront, as it is designed to, and continues to play out.


How Husker of you.  Same rambling style


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This may have something to do with it as well.
> Look at these people.


Yikes!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yikes!


British comics are not as funny, on balance, than American comics.  A subjective view, of course.  But Brit citizens’ sense of comedic enterprise?  No match to any other citizenry.  A Brit mom with a baby, and a tiny baby size sign reading “I’m less a baby than Trump”.  Brilliant.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> British comics are not as funny, on balance, than American comics.  A subjective view, of course.  But Brit citizens’ sense of comedic enterprise?  No match to any other citizenry.  A Brit mom with a baby, and a tiny baby size sign reading “I’m less a baby than Trump”.  Brilliant.


crickets


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> crickets


Tangentially.  But not primarily.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

Goodnight Timmy Racistshytehead Clarkie...
Goodnight Gavin Racistshytehead Smithie...
Goodnight 12 little Hackovitches...
Goodnight Roger Swingingstones...
Goodnight Paulie Jumpsuit...
Goodnight Moon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How Husker of you.  Same rambling style


Bag-o-Rats


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Timmy Racistshytehead Clarkie...
> Goodnight Gavin Racistshytehead Smithie...
> Goodnight 12 little Hackovitches...
> Goodnight Roger Swingingstones...
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Friesland (Jul 13, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Jumpsuit Nobail's jury questionaire... 
Goodnight little old lady whispering "hush..."

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4599513-Notice-Other.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She even looks good from the back, is that why you are so pissed?


Real women scare you I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This may have something to do with it as well.
> Look at these people.


Kinda like the global warming thing, there is 97% of the world on one side and you and few gullible pigeons on the other (that would include you). The over whelming majority, worldwide, are not Trump fans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conservatives don't like Trump either, real ones that is . . . you know the ones with moral fiber and a backbone? "Do you know your scripture, sir? What does it profit a man to gain the whole world ...and lose his soul?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How Husker of you.  Same rambling style


BS! No one does run on a sentences like I do!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like the global warming thing, there is 97% of the world on one side and you and few gullible pigeons on the other (that would include you). The over whelming majority, worldwide, are not Trump fans.


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Real women scare you I see.


It would have to be a real big woman.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

*President Trump made some major missteps when meeting the queen*

President Trump made some major mistakes when meeting the queen




President Trump met with the queen of England today and committed several protocol gaffes that left many feeling that his behavior was an insult to Britain and lacked the respect that should be shown the monarch — and if not a monarch, a 92-year-old woman.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/president-trump-made-major-missteps-meeting-queen-194626332.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Trump’s business dealings in Scotland began in 2006, when he paid $16.6 million for a 1,400 acre parcel of land north of Aberdeen, where he completed the first of two proposed golf courses in 2012. In 2014, he bought Turnberry, an existing course located in southwestern Scotland, for $59 million. Trump sank millions more into developing both properties, but according to UK business records, he has consistently lost money on them. As Bloomberg reported, he has poured $200 million into the ventures and has yet to see a dime of profit. 

During the presidential campaign, Trump cited his business experience in Scotland as evidence that he had what it took to become president. 

Meanwhile, the big promises he made when he first pitched his plan for a world-class golf resort in Arberdeenshire have yet to materialize. He initially pledged the development would create as many as 6,000 jobs and spur $1.25 billion in investment; the reality so far has been more like 95 jobs and $50 million.

Far from winning over Scots, Trump has made numerous enemies.

On Friday, ahead of his visit, the _Scotsman_, the Scottish daily newspaper, ran a full-page editorial denouncing Trump as “an appalling human being.”

These purchases have posed something of a mystery, puzzling even people who have worked closely with Trump over the years and who were aware of his penchant for borrowing heavily to finance his projects. The question: Where was all this cash coming from?

“We have pretty much all the money we need from investors in Russia,” Trump’s son said, “We’ve got some guys that really, really love golf, and they’re really invested in our programs.”

https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2018/07/as-trump-visits-his-scottish-golf-course-a-mystery-remains/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 2936


A part of your herd.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *President Trump made some major missteps when meeting the queen*
> 
> President Trump made some major mistakes when meeting the queen
> 
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump’s business dealings in Scotland began in 2006, when he paid $16.6 million for a 1,400 acre parcel of land north of Aberdeen, where he completed the first of two proposed golf courses in 2012. In 2014, he bought Turnberry, an existing course located in southwestern Scotland, for $59 million. Trump sank millions more into developing both properties, but according to UK business records, he has consistently lost money on them. As Bloomberg reported, he has poured $200 million into the ventures and has yet to see a dime of profit.
> 
> During the presidential campaign, Trump cited his business experience in Scotland as evidence that he had what it took to become president.
> 
> ...


Where’s that inflatable Trump Baby when you need him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

_
'Kiss My You Know What': Manchin Tells Schumer to Mind His Own Business on Kavanaugh
Cortney O'Brien |  @obrienc2 | July 13, 2018

 










"I'll be 71 years old in August, you're going to whip me? Kiss my you know what," Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV) said of anyone trying to influence his vote on Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, particularly Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer. 
*Schumer said this week after Trump's announcement ceremony that he's going to fight Kavanaugh with "everything he's got," meaning he's undoubtedly going to try and sway the members of his party to voting against the nominee. Yet, red state Democrats like Manchin plan on resisting those attempts. If anything, it seems Manchin is leaning toward "yes." 

"He has all the right qualities," Manchin said of the nominee this week.
*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

You Won't Believe How Many Times This CA Man Who Attacked His Wife With a Chainsaw Has Previously Been Deported
#TRYME.

https://www.redstate.com/kiradavis/2018/07/13/wont-believe-many-times-ca-man-attacked-wife-chainsaw-previously-deported/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Tell me if you've heard this one before,

"There is no allegation in this indictment that any American citizen committed a crime," said Rosenstein. "There is no allegation that the conspiracy changed the vote count or affected any election result."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Feds: 1-in-5 Illegal Aliens Crossing with Toddlers Are Criminals, a Danger
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/13/feds-1-in-5-illegal-aliens-crossing-with-toddlers-are-criminals-a-danger/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjmtJiWzJ7cAhVKSq0KHeFCB8gQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2b8cznBvonhz0uQ-4C4sOd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Report: House Conservatives Move Forward with Plans to Impeach Rod Rosenstein
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/13/rreport-house-conservatives-move-forward-with-plans-to-impeach-rod-rosenstein/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjmtJiWzJ7cAhVKSq0KHeFCB8gQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw2LM04JYwAG1ar_NtQNXSXD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

Seems the banana-Republicans care more about power than the rule of law.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the banana-Republicans care more about power than the rule of law.


Go on.  You're about at least 200 words short.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

Suckerz gonna suck.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-will-trade-battles-end-watch-economies-not-politicians-1531304065?redirect=amp


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Suckerz gonna suck.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-will-trade-battles-end-watch-economies-not-politicians-1531304065?redirect=amp


Agree.  So what did you learn?  That devaluing currency is an effective tool?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

Pour pore Mikey Moblawyer... shoulda neva been a hoarder...

Prosecutors now have more than 2 million pieces of evidence seized from President Trump’s former lawyer Michael Cohen after a judge released 883,634 more items on Friday.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

What do you call low growth + inflation?

I wonder if that has ever happened before?

I wonder if there's a name for it?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

I actually don't think we'll have 70's style stagflation. But we are continuing to warp the fundamentals in unprecidented ways and who knows exactly how it will play out. It will be challenging at some point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pour pore Mikey Moblawyer... shoulda neva been a hoarder...
> 
> Prosecutors now have more than 2 million pieces of evidence seized from President Trump’s former lawyer Michael Cohen after a judge released 883,634 more items on Friday.


How about that collusion thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Hot Air

Man, Mika Brzezinski *really* liked that baby Trump balloon
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/14/man-mika-brzezinski-really-liked-baby-trump-balloon/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi4s6bJ5Z_cAhVG6IMKHdLrDwEQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw0D8TeCESsrpyX6bpGY-oXb


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I actually don't think we'll have 70's style stagflation. But we are continuing to warp the fundamentals in unprecidented ways and who knows exactly how it will play out. It will be challenging at some point.


Why would we have 70ʻs style stagflation without 70’s style QE?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

‘Asleep At The Switch’ — CNN’s Tapper Lights Up Obama Administration On Russian Hacking
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/14/tapper-obama-russian-hacking/&ved=0ahUKEwjGmbm555_cAhXk54MKHeqaB3MQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw08cEAex4L8Z9Rf8BjyLFd2


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie Juryquestionaires... 
Sleep tight...


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

Demand-pull... "probably only if cheap imports get more expensive due to rising wages in exporting countries or... (wait for it)... rising import duties..."

QE is not the only thing that is "inflationary..." but that was the whole point. Got to inflate out way out of the debt, as long as growth doesn't impolde.

Now, has the 1 trillion increased debt overjuiced the primed pump?

We shall find out, my friends.

When things slow down, how fast will the bottom fall out? What's the cost of money gonna be? Will Trump let it rise as much as it needs to? 

We will see.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I see this thread is dropping.  It’s popular enough to get posts without my personal intervention.  But since I’m here, and still in this damn waiting room for my weekly Santa Monica beach walk colon hydrotherapy session, I might as well tell yet another incontrovertible and exceedingly embarrassing personal anecdote about the local nincompoops’ hero.
> 
> The source is Ivanka.  She’s told it to so many friends in NYC over the years before her creepy father ran for president.  It’s really not even debatable as a false story.
> 
> ...


*Bob....is it true you had sphincter tissue stitched into your lips after a rough night *
*of drinking that led to you sucking on a hot exhaust pipe.....*
*It would explain why your lips purse up when that belly stomach grumbles....*


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-11/trump-tax-cut-optimism-fades-into-trade-war-gloom-at-top-banks?utm_content=politics&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_medium=social&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-politics&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Demand-pull... "probably only if cheap imports get more expensive due to rising wages in exporting countries or... (wait for it)... rising import duties..."
> 
> QE is not the only thing that is "inflationary..." but that was the whole point. Got to inflate out way out of the debt, as long as growth doesn't impolde.
> 
> ...


What else is inflationary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Assuming you know what inflation means in a monetary sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

California Dems humiliate incumbent Dianne Feinstein by endorsing her radical opponent in general election
JULY 15, 2018
The radical left’s domination of the activist base of the Democratic Party became painfully obvious to Senator Dianne Feinstein last night, as the par...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/california_dems_humiliate_incumbent_dianne_feinstein_by_endorsing_her_radical_opponent_in_general_election.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What else is inflationary?


Instead of trying to be professor Diz, why not just come right out and say what you mean? If you actually know your shit that should be easy and still achieve your desired effect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California Dems humiliate incumbent Dianne Feinstein by endorsing her radical opponent in general election
> JULY 15, 2018
> The radical left’s domination of the activist base of the Democratic Party became painfully obvious to Senator Dianne Feinstein last night, as the par...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/california_dems_humiliate_incumbent_dianne_feinstein_by_endorsing_her_radical_opponent_in_general_election.html


Divide and conquer: Make Putin Proud Again!
If one had no idea what Americanstinker was all about, one look at that the term "radical left" tells that division is one of their goals. Funny how the "radical left" are termed, "activists" and those with the same ideological bent as the Americanstinker are just good, hard working, American patriots . . . kinda shows their agenda on blaring bright colors. Us vs them, us good, them bad. Sounds just the way our enemies would want it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Lawrence O'Donnell
@Lawrence
Russia launched a war against the United States of America in 2016. And won.
5:59 AM · Jul 14, 2018

Razor

@hale_razor
2009: * ‘reset’ button fiasco* 2010: 2011: 2012: "after the election I’ll have more flexibility" 2012: “the 80s called & want their foreign policy back” 2013: 2014: 2015: 2016: 2017: 2018: WHY WON'T THE PRESIDENT DO SOMETHING ABOUT RUSSIAN ELECTION MEDDLING
6:08 AM · Jul 15, 2018

*Conversation*




Yahoo News
@YahooNews
Obama cyber chief confirms 'stand down' order against Russian cyberattacks in summer 2016 (link: https://yhoo.it/2yoA3EK) yhoo.it/2yoA3EK by @Isikoff


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Divide and conquer: Make Putin Proud Again!
> If one had no idea what Americanstinker was all about, one look at that the term "radical left" tells that division is one of their goals. Funny how the "radical left" are termed, "activists" and those with the same ideological bent as the Americanstinker are just good, hard working, American patriots . . . kinda shows their agenda on blaring bright colors. Us vs them, us good, them bad. Sounds just the way our enemies would want it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


What paper is that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

President Trump: The EU is a 'Foe' But That Doesn't Mean They Are Bad - Timothy Meads
30 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/07/15/untitled-n2500538?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiimqHKuaHcAhXD24MKHTB3BnAQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1PFZQalvO3vziRJxSYL-go&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> What paper is that?


Just another one you don't read.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Its a flyer posted on a wall.
I believe there's a website at the bottom, comerade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Alyssa Milano

✔@Alyssa_Milano
https://twitter.com/Alyssa_Milano/status/1018139735842263041


This is disgraceful, @realDonaldTrump. SHE’S THE QUEEN and she’s 92 years old! You’re incapable of acting like a human being. You’re incapable of being a leader.

7:26 AM - Jul 14, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

The Donald Does Europe
CLARICE FELDMAN
Democrats and anti-Trumpers think it’s perfectly fine for European leaders to put their own national interests first while criticizing the President f...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_donald_does_europe.html


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a flyer posted on a wall.
> I believe there's a website at the bottom, comerade.


Not that one - the newspaper clipping.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Not that one - the newspaper clipping.


Ive got a call into my twitter master, and will update you ASAP.
Here's another one you will approve of.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZgq_6yKHcAhWJCnwKHZXwAaIQFghbMAg&url=https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6855407&usg=AOvVaw1ufkXYfk5z9qURSeEESe8R


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> She’s a Czech.  So he’s racist against Czechs.  Join the club.  Half of Eastern Europe hate the Czechs.  The rest are simply jealous of the Turkmenistan prostitutes.  Best in the world.


Czechs are slavs. (fyi)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Not that one - the newspaper clipping.


OC Register.
https://www.ocregister.com/2017/03/02/democrats-less-welcoming-to-gop-voting-immigrants/#print


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

*Hillary Clinton Says Supreme Court Nominee Brett Kavanaugh Could Bring Back Slavery*
*"Now I worry they want to turn it back to the 1850s."*
by Emily ZanottiJuly 15, 2018


It was only a matter of time before failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton weighed in on President Donald Trump's Supreme Court nominee, Brett Kavanaugh, and it appears to have been time she spent working on a top notch critique: that Kavanaugh could return the United States to the days of slavery.

Speaking to the American Federation of Teachers Friday night, Clinton warned of "devastating consequences" if Kavanaugh is confirmed to the bench.

"Let me say a word about the nomination of Judge Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court," Clinton said in her speech. "This nomination holds out the threat of devastating consequences for workers rights, civil rights, LGBT rights, women’s rights — including those to make our own health decisions."
"It is a blatant attempt by this administration to shift the balance of the Court for decades and to reverse decades of progress," Clinton continued.

And that's where she landed on her new strategy of attack: warning of a return to the agrarian pre-Civil War America.

"I used to worry that they [the Republicans] wanted to turn the clock back to the 1950s. Now I worry they want to turn it back to the 1850s," Clinton said.

The 1850s, of course, predate the American Civil War, meaning that Clinton believes that under Kavanaugh it may be possible for the United States to return to a time where enslaving members of the human race was not simply legal, but regular practice in many states. Given her fear for both women _and_ minorities, it seems she's extrapolating on the leftist fear of an instituted "Handmaid's Tale," where subjugation is a matter of course.

That would be a tough hill to climb for Kavanaugh, considering that he'd need to retroactively declare the 13th Amendment off the books, a declaration that would require not just a Supreme Court decision, but an action by a majority of American states.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead of trying to be professor Diz, why not just come right out and say what you mean? If you actually know your shit that should be easy and still achieve your desired effect.


Good point.  Your clueless post was a part of the desired effect.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Divide and conquer: Make Putin Proud Again!
> If one had no idea what Americanstinker was all about, one look at that the term "radical left" tells that division is one of their goals. Funny how the "radical left" are termed, "activists" and those with the same ideological bent as the Americanstinker are just good, hard working, American patriots . . . kinda shows their agenda on blaring bright colors. Us vs them, us good, them bad. Sounds just the way our enemies would want it.


How about some vinegarette to go with your salad?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2018)

Goodnight 401K contribution limit...

https://nypost.com/2017/10/20/wall-street-furious-at-proposed-2400-401k-limits/

sorry kiddos... Us geezers been doing 50k a year! lulz.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight 401K contribution limit...
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/10/20/wall-street-furious-at-proposed-2400-401k-limits/
> 
> sorry kiddos... Us geezers been doing 50k a year! lulz.


Hello Roth!!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-an-economic-boom-can-run-out-the-clock-1531670259?mod=e2tw


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive got a call into my twitter master, and will update you ASAP.
> Here's another one you will approve of.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZgq_6yKHcAhWJCnwKHZXwAaIQFghbMAg&url=https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6855407&usg=AOvVaw1ufkXYfk5z9qURSeEESe8R


Ms. Taft seemed to be in favor of resettling refugees.  Is that your position now?


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive got a call into my twitter master, and will update you ASAP.
> Here's another one you will approve of.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZgq_6yKHcAhWJCnwKHZXwAaIQFghbMAg&url=https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6855407&usg=AOvVaw1ufkXYfk5z9qURSeEESe8R


See page 9, especially the Vietnamese row.

http://aaldef.org/TheAsianAmericanVote2016-AALDEF.pdf


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

"I'm very popular in Britain."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Ms. Taft seemed to be in favor of resettling refugees.  Is that your position now?


No, Im with the old Jerry Brown.
Our state has enough immigration to keep us for another hundred years.
What we need now, is assimilation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, Im with the old Jerry Brown.
> Our state has enough immigration to keep us for another hundred years.
> What we need now, is assimilation.


So you are just posting at random?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, Im with the old Jerry Brown.
> Our state has enough immigration to keep us for another hundred years.
> What we need now, is assimilation.


When will you start trying to assimilate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


What a horrible place London is.turning into.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


A man who started a crowd source funding account to bring a balloon ridiculing President Donald Trump to the United States hopes to fly it near the president’s New Jersey golf club. 

_>> Read more trending news_

The "Fund To Bring Baby Trump To America" raised more than $5,800 as of Sunday evening, more than its $4,500 goal, since it was started Friday by Didier Jimenez-Castro, who wants to fly it at the Trump National Golf Club in Bedminster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

In the midst of a messy political crisis at home over Britain's impending exit from the European Union, Prime Minister Theresa May revealed Sunday that Donald Trump gave her this piece of advice: Sue the EU, don't negotiate.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uks-theresa-may-trump-told-sue-eu-over-093528130--finance.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Looks like somebodies getting warmer . . . maybe even touched the hot button: News of the impeachment filing came as Mr Rosenstein announced the indictment of 12 Russian military officials for federal crimes during the 2016 election on Friday – a major development in special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/republicans-apos-preparing-impeach-deputy-202341590.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

The man who co-wrote “The Art of the Deal” said Sunday he believes President Trump’s faculties are diminishing — and that he feels obligated to sound the alarm.

Schwartz said he felt bad for journalists covering the president because they couldn’t go far enough.

“I believe the republic is in enormous risk that goes far beyond what most journalists are comfortable saying and what the general public, therefore — it doesn’t really fully understand,” he said.

https://nypost.com/2018/07/15/art-of-the-deal-co-author-says-trump-is-losing-his-mind/


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Goodnight Hard Brexit...
Goodnight Checker Brexit...
Goodnight No Brexit...
Goodnight all those names for that place and all the stuff they make...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A man who started a crowd source funding account to bring a balloon ridiculing President Donald Trump to the United States hopes to fly it near the president’s New Jersey golf club.
> 
> _>> Read more trending news_
> 
> The "Fund To Bring Baby Trump To America" raised more than $5,800 as of Sunday evening, more than its $4,500 goal, since it was started Friday by Didier Jimenez-Castro, who wants to fly it at the Trump National Golf Club in Bedminster.


Do you realize Mr Trump isn't even half way through his first term?
Do you think you will make it to the end?
Personally, I give you a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The man who co-wrote “The Art of the Deal” said Sunday he believes President Trump’s faculties are diminishing — and that he feels obligated to sound the alarm.
> 
> Schwartz said he felt bad for journalists covering the president because they couldn’t go far enough.
> 
> ...


New York Post, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

The Left is Always Wrong: Election Meddling Edition
TOM TRINKO
It’s perfectly fine when parties release false information that is damaging to Trump, but it’s the ultimate evil when someone releases accurate inform...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_left_is_always_wrong_election_meddling_edition.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Trump roils the Royals
JULY 16, 2018
Resentment comes from British colonialists who cooed over anti-colonialist Obama even after he thought “God Save the Queen,” was the musical accompani...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/trump_roils_the_royals_.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump roils the Royals
> JULY 16, 2018
> Resentment comes from British colonialists who cooed over anti-colonialist Obama even after he thought “God Save the Queen,” was the musical accompani...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/trump_roils_the_royals_.html


This is the same piece you posted in the other thread.
You should post it in every thread.
Its a great piece.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Good morning yield curve....
Goodmorning Paulie Nobail...
Goodmorning Wagner Group merceniaries who attack uniformed US service personnel in Syria in 2018...
Goodnight moon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A man who started a crowd source funding account to bring a balloon ridiculing President Donald Trump to the United States hopes to fly it near the president’s New Jersey golf club.
> 
> _>> Read more trending news_
> 
> The "Fund To Bring Baby Trump To America" raised more than $5,800 as of Sunday evening, more than its $4,500 goal, since it was started Friday by Didier Jimenez-Castro, who wants to fly it at the Trump National Golf Club in Bedminster.


Apparently there's money in this kind of thing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When will you start trying to assimilate?


Im not American enough?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is the same piece you posted in the other thread.
> You should post it in every thread.
> Its a great piece.


4:19 is pretty early.LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not American enough?


How the hell would she know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

*Sen. Mark Warner: Trump Can’t Be Trusted to Meet with Putin Alone*
Posted at 8:16 pm on July 15, 2018 by Alex Parker








You’re welcome, for that photo. It’s a primer.

Get ready for some goofiness.

On Sunday, Democratic congressman Mark Warner told CNN we’d better make sure other Americans are in the room when President Trump meets with Vladimir Putin Monday.

Yes — it’s that stupid.

The Virginia senator claimed he is “stunned” that Trump hasn’t held Putin’s feet to the fire over electoral meddling; furthermore, he said, Trump could be taken advantage of if he’s alone.

Yes — it’s that stupid.

“Frankly, one of the things I’m most worried about is we need to have other Americans in the room. … Vladimir Putin is a trained KGB agent, he may come in with maps of Syria, maps of Ukraine. And frankly, I think he’ll take advantage of this president whom we know doesn’t do much prep work before these meetings. … We need other individuals from his administration in the room so we know at least someone will press the Russians on making sure they don’t interfere in future U.S. elections.”


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

This Sacha Baron Cohen as Putin press conference is LIT! Trumpski got no idea he's being punked to pieces. Sacha is the man!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

This is obamas guy, too funny.
BRENNAN: Trump's Press Conference an Impeachable Offense, 'Treasonous'...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

HILLARY TROLLS...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

PELOSI: Russia has something on him... 
Putin Denies...


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

I would add treason to the list of reasons why t should be impeached after his embarrassing kowtowing to Putin, but it's already on the list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I would add treason to the list of reasons why t should be impeached after his embarrassing kowtowing to Putin, but it's already on the list.


What did he say or do that is treasonous?


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he say or do that is treasonous?


*You'll NEVER get the TRUTH out of Spola Henry...He's a Known LIAR.*

*Trump did exactly what anyone would do when confronted with a Lie of those proportions...*
*He went straight to the source the Democrats are LYING about and now we know the TRUTH.*
*Why would Putin make the comments he did, and further more he Blatantly revealed who the real *
*shitbag is ...Hillary Rodham Clinton and her " Cuck " Husband....*

*It was as clear as a bell what went down in Helsinki today, and the Democrats are completely*
*SCREWED !*


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

https://trends24.in/


#TreasonSummit


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You'll NEVER get the TRUTH out of Spola Henry...He's a Known LIAR.*
> 
> *Trump did exactly what anyone would do when confronted with a Lie of those proportions...*
> *He went straight to the source the Democrats are LYING about and now we know the TRUTH.*
> ...


I will check it out when I get home.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

If you Trumpians aren't jumping the ship or at least standing on the rail at the moment, then you are going along with Trump to the end and you believe Putin over our intelligence agencies. Traitors is what you'd have called yourselves just a few years ago and now are complicit in warming up to a murderous dictator that would like to see our country collapse. Putin doesn't care about you and your little ideological bent, nor does Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you Trumpians aren't jumping the ship or at least standing on the rail at the moment, then you are going along with Trump to the end and you believe Putin over our intelligence agencies. Traitors is what you'd have called yourselves just a few years ago and now are complicit in warming up to a murderous dictator that would like to see our country collapse. Putin doesn't care about you and your little ideological bent, nor does Trump.


Would you trust the FBI or the DOJ after what they put the most powerful man in the world through?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you trust the FBI or the DOJ after what they put the most powerful man in the world through?


Do you mean by indicting Russians? That may have irked Putin a bit. Trump's a piece of shit and they know it, so does papa Putin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you Trumpians aren't jumping the ship or at least standing on the rail at the moment, then you are going along with Trump to the end and you believe Putin over our intelligence agencies. Traitors is what you'd have called yourselves just a few years ago and now are complicit in warming up to a murderous dictator that would like to see our country collapse. Putin doesn't care about you and your little ideological bent, nor does Trump.


Naive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he say or do that is treasonous?


How about that collusion thing?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Naive.


"Complaining about someone elses solution without offering one of your own is called whining."  -T Roosevelt.  
Bruddah don't be a whiner.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> "Complaining about someone elses solution without offering one of your own is called whining."  -T Roosevelt.
> Bruddah don't be a whiner.


It is what he is best at.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about that collusion thing?


I don't know the precise word I'd use to explain the Trump Putin love fest I saw on the news today.  Compared to the explanation I'm starting to brace myself for- I'd say collusion seems like a nice word.  I don't know what it is, but there is some thang stanky emanating from that room where they held a private meeting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know the precise word I'd use to explain the Trump Putin love fest I saw on the news today.  Compared to the explanation I'm starting to brace myself for- I'd say collusion seems like a nice word.  I don't know what it is, but there is some thang stanky emanating from that room where they held a private meeting.


I believe Trump was given a dressing-down in that room.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Goodnight Maria Butinathumbalinaeatpoutineaincrimea...
Goodnight Paulie Nobail and Nohearingtomorrow and Courtdatecoming and Spendingtherestofyourlifeinprison...
Goodnight moon...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Maria Butinathumbalinaeatpoutineaincrimea...
> Goodnight Paulie Nobail and Nohearingtomorrow and Courtdatecoming and Spendingtherestofyourlifeinprison...
> Goodnight moon...


I do have to agree.  Today was another instance where my inner alarm goes off with regard to Trump.  There is just no way he loves on Putin the way he does if there isn't something to the relationship we don't know.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Goodnight Dana OneofthetwothatRussiapaysmeetingwithButinabacker...
Goodnight NRAidingandabetting...
Goodnight little old lady whispering "hush..."

OMG - don't forget KILLARY is ABOUT TO BE ARRESTED!!!!! And OBUMMER TOO!!!!!!!!! It's happening!!!!!!! kekekekekekkekekekekekek! 
Goodnight kekistan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do have to agree.  Today was another instance where my inner alarm goes off with regard to Trump.  There is just no way he loves on Putin the way he does if there isn't something to the relationship we don't know.


I know how you feel,


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know how you feel,


Was Manifort a paid foreign operative when this picture was taken?  Also I know he was in charge of Trumps election campaign at the time a foreign power was shown to have tried to influence the election in favor of Trump.  Again... what's Manifort's connection to Obama when this pic was taken?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

OMG who could have guessed pore pour Sheriff Clarke, with all his medals, would be involved in with a Russian Spy?! I'm shocked, shocked I say!!! Is there nothing left to believe in if you can't believe in cowboy hats and MEDALS!!! Why is Killary not in JAIL?!!!!!! It's! Not! Fare!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean by indicting Russians? That may have irked Putin a bit. Trump's a piece of shit and they know it, so does papa Putin.


Putin doesnt give a shit.
You people are chasing your tail, and the rest of us are trying our best to ignore the spectacle and enjoy the positive direction our country is finally on again.
Its getting old, the hysterical pissing and bitching.
Take a Midol and relax. The grown ups are back in charge.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Was Manifort a paid foreign operative when this picture was taken?  Also I know he was in charge of Trumps election campaign at the time a foreign power was shown to have tried to influence the election in favor of Trump.  Again... what's Manifort's connection to Obama when this pic was taken?


You people are so hooked on this "russian collusion" hoax that your brains have completely seized up.
News Flash!..
Donald Trump is President and he's not going anywhere.
The russians didnt do it, WE did it.
Deal with it.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are so hooked on this "russian collusion" hoax that your brains have completely seized up.
> News Flash!..
> Donald Trump is President and he's not going anywhere.
> The russians didnt do it, WE did it.
> Deal with it.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


https://screenshots.firefox.com/5QSzJuiHwY81TZVJ/www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you Trumpians aren't jumping the ship or at least standing on the rail at the moment, then you are going along with Trump to the end and you believe Putin over our intelligence agencies. Traitors is what you'd have called yourselves just a few years ago and now are complicit in warming up to a murderous dictator that would like to see our country collapse. Putin doesn't care about you and your little ideological bent, nor does Trump.




*I BELIEVE THE TRUTH !*

*YOU ARE SELLING A SACK OF LIES !*

*I BELIEVE YOU SHOULD ACCEPT THE TRUTH !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you Trumpians aren't jumping the ship or at least standing on the rail at the moment, then you are going along with Trump to the end and you believe Putin over our intelligence agencies. Traitors is what you'd have called yourselves just a few years ago and now are complicit in warming up to a murderous dictator that would like to see our country collapse. Putin doesn't care about you and your little ideological bent, nor does Trump.


https://t.co/13ylvpNnQD


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.



*You are projecting " Old Man "...*

*People Laugh at YOU !*


*By the way ....have you returned the Golf Balls you stole from the *
*Golf Course near your residence on your morning walks .......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are projecting " Old Man "...*
> 
> *People Laugh at YOU !*
> 
> ...


I try not to laugh at people.


----------



## Booter (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are so hooked on this "russian collusion" hoax that your brains have completely seized up.
> News Flash!..
> Donald Trump is President and he's not going anywhere.
> The russians didnt do it, WE did it.
> Deal with it.


When are you moving to Russia you fucking traitor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> When are you moving to Russia you fucking traitor.


Lets review, Obama, brennan, comey, Mueller and lynch were in charge when all this election meddling happened, they knew and did nothing about it, besides Obama telling Putin to cut it out and now Trump is taking the brunt of it?
Do I have it about right?
Any you people wonder why he doesn't believe our FBI, CIA and DOJ, after all, it was those departments that gave us WMD's, remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> When are you moving to Russia you fucking traitor.


Who was president when putin took crimea?
What did he do about it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> When are you moving to Russia you fucking traitor.


Booty, booty, booty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets review, Obama, brennan, comey, Mueller and lynch were in charge when all this election meddling happened, they knew and did nothing about it, besides Obama telling Putin to cut it out and now Trump is taking the brunt of it?
> Do I have it about right?
> Any you people wonder why he doesn't believe our FBI, CIA and DOJ, after all, it was those departments that gave us WMD's, remember?


The left is in meltdown mode.
They've been waiting for this trip for awhile, like they thought their hysterical bs would actually sway the American people this time.
Every time they pull this shit, Trump gets stronger.
I just shake my head and laugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Booty, booty, booty.


This sure brought everyone out today, just like November 8th 2016, only different.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are so hooked on this "russian collusion" hoax that your brains have completely seized up.
> News Flash!..
> Donald Trump is President and he's not going anywhere.
> The russians didnt do it, WE did it.
> Deal with it.


I do think it's an interesting question, what happens next if we find out Putin has some sort of blackmail on Trump or there are some sort of illicit ties?  
No thoughts or comments?    

That said.  You might be one of the ones who Trump bragged would cover for him if they saw him murder someone on fifth ave, but I do wonder how it plays out with Republicans in congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG who could have guessed pore pour Sheriff Clarke, with all his medals, would be involved in with a Russian Spy?! I'm shocked, shocked I say!!! Is there nothing left to believe in if you can't believe in cowboy hats and MEDALS!!! Why is Killary not in JAIL?!!!!!! It's! Not! Fare!
> 
> View attachment 2948


Photo bomb


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do think it's an interesting question, what happens next if we find out Putin has some sort of blackmail on Trump or there are some sort of illicit ties?
> No thoughts or comments?
> 
> That said.  You might be one of the ones who Trump bragged would cover for him if they saw him murder someone on fifth ave, but I do wonder how it plays out with Republicans in congress.


What if Obama agreed to be more flexible after the election on a hot mic?
...oh wait, that actually happened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The left is in meltdown mode.
> They've been waiting for this trip for awhile, like they thought their hysterical bs would actually sway the American people this time.
> Every time they pull this shit, Trump gets stronger.
> I just shake my head and laugh.


#METUTU


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This sure brought everyone out today, just like November 8th 2016, only different.


Even never trumper dominic lost his cool.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every time they pull this shit, Trump gets stronger.


Do you have a source for that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have a source for that?


https://twitter.com/PolishPatryot/status/1018515565449707520


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #METUTU



derp'


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What if Obama agreed to be more flexible after the election on a hot mic?
> ...oh wait, that actually happened.


Not sure how to respond.  It kinda seems like your saying since Obama had a hot mic slip up and that means now Trump is beyond any sort of reproach or accountability? lol  good grief, if he didn't know what he was getting into when he took the job then boy is he in trouble. 
We joke with each other about sheeple; but if that "well Obama" stuff resonates with you- you might just be a sheeple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure how to respond.  It kinda seems like your saying since Obama had a hot mic slip up and that means now Trump is beyond any sort of reproach or accountability? lol  good grief, if he didn't know what he was getting into when he took the job then boy is he in trouble.
> We joke with each other about sheeple; but if that "well Obama" stuff resonates with you- you might just be a sheeple.


No, what Im saying is that Obama's "hot mic" moment actually happened.
You're so tangled up in tds "what if" scenarios, you cant delineate reality from conspiracy theory.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, what Im saying is that Obama's "hot mic" moment actually happened.
> You're so tangled up in tds "what if" scenarios, you cant delineate reality from conspiracy theory.


Conspiracy threory?  If only it were so easy to dismiss.  

Multiple high level officials involved in Trumps campaign and in White House have been uncovered as illicitly receiving funds from oligarch while working for Trump.  My read is once they found a half dozen of them, that the conversation goes from conspiracy theory, to good gawd they really have embedded themselves in Trumps inner circle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Conspiracy threory?  If only it were so easy to dismiss.
> 
> Multiple high level officials involved in Trumps campaign and in White House have been uncovered as illicitly receiving funds from oligarch while working for Trump.  My read is once they found a half dozen of them, that the conversation goes from conspiracy theory, to good gawd they really have embedded themselves in Trumps inner circle.


You may want to get your facts straight.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You may want to get your facts straight.


Which facts?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Which facts?


Exactly.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

David Duke still likes t --

https://twitter.com/DrDavidDuke/status/1019004602673434624?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1019004602673434624&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/07/former-klan-wizard-david-duke-%e2%80%8fcompares-trump-jesus-historic-attack-media-jews/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Conspiracy threory?  If only it were so easy to dismiss.
> 
> Multiple high level officials involved in Trumps campaign and in White House have been uncovered as illicitly receiving funds from oligarch *while working for Trump*.  My read is *once they found a half dozen of them*, that the conversation goes from conspiracy theory, to *good gawd they really have* *embedded themselves in Trumps inner circle.*


lets start with these "facts" first.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Goodnight Trumplesthinskin...
Goodnight Paulie Timesup...
And Goodnight to many, dems, reps and socialists, who are also gonna get hit by this buckshot. There are some surprises coming... It's gonna be fun!
Goodnight moon...
Goodnight cow jumping over the moon...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> lets start with these "facts" first.


Well fivethirtyeight.com just listed them out.  I've cut and pasted it down below, and think the hyper links still work if you want to talk about sources or anyone in particular.  And I cut and pasted a few of my favorite lines here at the top.  I know this is inconvenient for you to believe, but this isn't going away.  Even if Dems don't have the numbers to impeach, this is going to be an anchor on his administration. 


_"It’s a large number considering that the investigation has been active for only 14 months. So far, Mueller has filed charges against five American, one Dutch and 26 Russian nationals, along with three Russian businesses. Of all those indicted, five people have pleaded guilty"

"Friday’s charges are perhaps most important because they add compelling evidence to the claim that the Russian government engaged in a coordinated effort to hack U.S. servers — a contention that had been disputed by Trump and some of his allies"_



> https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-mueller-investigation-keeps-growing-fast/amp/
> 
> It’s a large number considering that the investigation has been active for only 14 months. So far, Mueller has filed charges against five American, one Dutch and 26 Russian nationals, along with three Russian businesses. Of all those indicted, five people have pleaded guilty — including one who has already served prison time — and Paul Manafort, President Trump’s former campaign chairman, is awaiting trial. (The charges against him are related to his lobbying work, not election interference.) Our analysis of special counsel investigations going back to Watergate shows that a majority ended without charges being filed against anyone, while others took years to produce indictments. Mueller is still working quickly compared with past investigations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *“*What  *about” *if Obama agreed to be more flexible after the election on a hot mic?
> ...oh wait, that actually happened.


Appropriate correction noted.  You’re welcome.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie SonofErick...
Goodnight all the folks who voted against gun control that are named Bernie...
Goodnight Paulie Nobail...
Goodnight Russky Rubles... wherever they may fall...
Goodnight moon.

"Graduate studies" - is that what they call it these days? Heheheheheee...


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

Trump is Krushing It! on Hannity.

Compares Paulie Nobail to Al Capone! That will get Paulie FREE AT LAST!!! Go Trumpski! Go!!

Kekistan will be free!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Go F-land! Go!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Putin doesnt give a shit.
> You people are chasing your tail, and the rest of us are trying our best to ignore the spectacle and enjoy the positive direction our country is finally on again.
> Its getting old, the hysterical pissing and bitching.
> Take a Midol and relax. The grown ups are back in charge.


You are one brainwashed mofo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are so hooked on this "russian collusion" hoax that your brains have completely seized up.
> News Flash!..
> Donald Trump is President and he's not going anywhere.
> The russians didnt do it, WE did it.
> Deal with it.


Why are you always in agreement with the 3%?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well fivethirtyeight.com just listed them out.  I've cut and pasted it down below, and think the hyper links still work if you want to talk about sources or anyone in particular.  And I cut and pasted a few of my favorite lines here at the top.  I know this is inconvenient for you to believe, but this isn't going away.  Even if Dems don't have the numbers to impeach, this is going to be an anchor on his administration.
> 
> 
> _"It’s a large number considering that the investigation has been active for only 14 months. So far, Mueller has filed charges against five American, one Dutch and 26 Russian nationals, along with three Russian businesses. Of all those indicted, five people have pleaded guilty"
> ...


Lol. Not even close.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well fivethirtyeight.com just listed them out.  I've cut and pasted it down below, and think the hyper links still work if you want to talk about sources or anyone in particular.  And I cut and pasted a few of my favorite lines here at the top.  I know this is inconvenient for you to believe, but this isn't going away.  Even if Dems don't have the numbers to impeach, this is going to be an anchor on his administration.
> 
> 
> _"It’s a large number considering that the investigation has been active for only 14 months. So far, Mueller has filed charges against five American, one Dutch and 26 Russian nationals, along with three Russian businesses. Of all those indicted, five people have pleaded guilty"
> ...


_Friday’s charges are perhaps most important because they add compelling evidence to the claim that the Russian government engaged in a coordinated effort to hack U.S. servers — a contention that had been disputed by Trump and some of his allies. And although the indictments allege that someone close to the Trump campaign was in “regular contact” with one of the Russian hackers, we still don’t know whether members of the Trump campaign committed a crime by seeking or using the documents stolen by the Russians. The indictment also alleges that the hacked materials were seen as an opportunity for others, including an unnamed candidate for Congress who requested stolen documents about his or her opponent. In his statement, *Rosenstein emphasized that the indictment does not, however, suggest that the hacking “affected any election result.”*_


*So remind me Why this investigation/dragnet started again?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you always in agreement with the 3%?


I dont like to brag, but thanks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you always in agreement with the 3%?


Baaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/13ylvpNnQD


You are a complete idiot . . . Affleet sure is a thing of the past. It is cute how both you and Trump believe Putin no questions asked.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a complete idiot . . . Affleet sure is a thing of the past. It is cute how both you and Trump believe Putin no questions asked.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What if Obama agreed to be more flexible after the election on a hot mic?
> ...oh wait, that actually happened.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hanapaa!


So it's just a game? Haha You play a fucking idiot so well you really had me fooled . . . you sure it was all an act?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


Its a fact.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's just a game? Haha You play a fucking idiot so well you really had me fooled . . . you sure it was all an act?


The animals have all gone nuts at once.
This was the poo flinging Hail Mary.
I knew it would be good, but this takes the cake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a fact.


AND? What policy came of it? Did Obama throw our intelligence agencies under the bus in front of Putin?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> AND? What policy came of it? Did Obama throw our intelligence agencies under the bus in front of Putin?


What facts are you dealing with here?

What do you call it when an intelligence agency throws the POTUS under the bus?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The animals have all gone nuts at once.
> This was the poo flinging Hail Mary.
> I knew it would be good, but this takes the cake.


I do remember back in The Kitchen days when you PM'ed me saying you weren't really a redneck and that you were tiring of the act. Now you have a new schtick, nutter idiot with a strong white nationalist bent, enjoy. I prefer reality myself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What facts are you dealing with here?


So nothing? Never mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do remember back in The Kitchen days when you PM'ed me saying you weren't really a redneck and that you were tiring of the act. Now you have a new schtick, nutter idiot with a strong white nationalist bent, enjoy. I prefer reality myself.


Bullshit.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Conspiracy threory?  If only it were so easy to dismiss.
> 
> Multiple high level officials involved in Trumps campaign and in White House have been uncovered as illicitly receiving funds from oligarch while working for Trump.  My read is once they found a half dozen of them, that the conversation goes from conspiracy theory, to good gawd they really have embedded themselves in Trumps inner circle.



I can’t wait to hear what bullshit Lil Dicky has to say when Manafort and Cohen flip.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


>


Laughing at you.

But Seriously:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I can’t wait to hear what bullshit Lil Dicky has to say when Manafort and Cohen flip.


You think they'll tell us how many votes flipped?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm lovin' the Alamo crew. Ok kids "Nearer my god to Thee, in C!" This ship is unsinkable! 

Here's the thing. The Art of the Dealer is bumbling himself into a corner (not unlike the Brexiter-ish crowd.) Rees-Mogg and Pence both think they can leverage these parrallel track train wrecks into some kind of power move, but Trump will go down like a wounded bull and he's gonna break a lot of dishes. 

When the Reichstag burns you'll say - hey, look at the pretty flames.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do remember back in The Kitchen days when you PM'ed me saying you weren't really a redneck and that you were tiring of the act. Now you have a new schtick, nutter idiot with a strong white nationalist bent, enjoy. I prefer reality myself.


No really, we're laughing at you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm lovin' the Alamo crew. Ok kids "Nearer my god to Thee, in C!" This ship is unsinkable!
> 
> Here's the thing. The Art of the Dealer is bumbling himself into a corner (not unlike the Brexiter-ish crowd.) Rees-Mogg and Pence both think they can leverage these parrallel track train wrecks into some kind of power move, but Trump will go down like a wounded bull and he's gonna break a lot of dishes.
> 
> When the Reichstag burns you'll say - hey, look at the pretty flames.


Your Nobel piece.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No really, we're laughing at you.


I try not to laugh at people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a complete idiot . . . Affleet sure is a thing of the past. It is cute how both you and Trump believe Putin no questions asked.


Laughing at you.  I know you're not surprised.  But, thanks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm lovin' the Alamo crew. Ok kids "Nearer my god to Thee, in C!" This ship is unsinkable!
> 
> Here's the thing. The Art of the Dealer is bumbling himself into a corner (not unlike the Brexiter-ish crowd.) Rees-Mogg and Pence both think they can leverage these parrallel track train wrecks into some kind of power move, but Trump will go down like a wounded bull and he's gonna break a lot of dishes.
> 
> When the Reichstag burns you'll say - hey, look at the pretty flames.


This is your best work yet.
Id love to hear the one about the Manaforti meatballs, though


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I try not to laugh at people.


Bullshit!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bullshit!!


Really, I try.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is your best work yet.
> Id love to hear the one about the Manaforti meatballs, though


I think these people are under the impression that they are saying something new.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think these people are under the impression that they are saying something new.


The dog whistle went off and the hounds went full metal rabid.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Pence has a chance to look like sort of a hero here - he can cite t's babbling press conference as firm evidence that he is senile, and convene a 25th Amendment Cabinet meeting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Pence has a chance to look like sort of a hero here - he can cite t's babbling press conference as firm evidence that he is senile, and convene a 25th Amendment Cabinet meeting.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Pence has a chance to look like sort of a hero here - he can cite t's babbling press conference as firm evidence that he is senile, and convene a 25th Amendment Cabinet meeting.


I saw a portion of the words formed into sentences that were written onto paper that Pence read aloud to a specifically targeted friendly audience vetted to receive positively the words spoken by him.  

It was obvious the words he was instructed to read aloud (and obediently did read aloud) were written before the Treason Summit question and evasive/untruthful/deranged answers session took place.  

I’m now convinced Pence had a frontal lobotomy sometime between March and July of 2016.  In keeping with the birthers, truthers, deathers, tea baggers and nutters conspiracy cults, I’m naming us ‘no-brainers’.   Plus I can’t resist the multiple levels of irony in so many directions this conspiracy cult name will generate.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I saw a portion of the words formed into sentences that were written onto paper that Pence read aloud to a specifically targeted friendly audience vetted to receive positively the words spoken by him.
> 
> It was obvious the words he was instructed to read aloud (and obediently did read aloud) were written before the Treason Summit question and evasive/untruthful/deranged answers session took place.
> 
> I’m now convinced Pence had a frontal lobotomy sometime between March and July of 2016.  In keeping with the birthers, truthers, deathers, tea baggers and nutters conspiracy cults, I’m naming us ‘no-brainers’.   Plus I can’t resist the multiple levels of irony in so many directions this conspiracy cult name will generate.


Pence can be dealt with as Pence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Brazile, Rice, Obama Gave Russian Hackers Free Rein
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Indifference to Russian meddling was rampant throughout an Obama administration that could have done something about it but didn't. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/brazile_rice_obama_gave_russian_hackers_free_rein.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I saw a portion of the words formed into sentences that were written onto paper that Pence read aloud to a specifically targeted friendly audience vetted to receive positively the words spoken by him.
> 
> It was obvious the words he was instructed to read aloud (and obediently did read aloud) were written before the Treason Summit question and evasive/untruthful/deranged answers session took place.
> 
> I’m now convinced Pence had a frontal lobotomy sometime between March and July of 2016.  In keeping with the birthers, truthers, deathers, tea baggers and nutters conspiracy cults, I’m naming us ‘no-brainers’.   Plus I can’t resist the multiple levels of irony in so many directions this conspiracy cult name will generate.


Post Lobotomy:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brazile, Rice, Obama Gave Russian Hackers Free Rein
> DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
> Indifference to Russian meddling was rampant throughout an Obama administration that could have done something about it but didn't.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/brazile_rice_obama_gave_russian_hackers_free_rein.html


Rosenstein was no doubt pleased with himself to announce that 12 Russian spies were caught – er, spying, on President Obama's watch, by the way, but neglected to include one small detail in his announcement – namely, that DNC chair Donna Brazile and most of the Obama hierarchy let them do it.

As the Daily Caller reported:

*Donna Brazile says in her new book the Democratic National Committee (DNC) went against professional advice and sat idly for a month while Russians stole data because primaries were still underway in a number of states.

"In May, when CrowdStrike recommended that we take down our system and rebuild it, the DNC told them to wait a month, because the state primaries for the presidential election were still underway, and the party and the staff needed to be at their computers to manage these efforts," Brazile wrote in her new book, "Hacks."*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

"For a whole month, CrowdStrike watched Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear operating. Cozy Bear was the hacking force that had been in the DNC system for nearly a year."

Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear are cybersecurity firms that have reported ties with Russian hackers. Both groups are blamed for the hacks on the DNC in 2016. CrowdStrike is a private U.S. cybersecurity firm that oversaw the protection of the DNC's servers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "For a whole month, CrowdStrike watched Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear operating. Cozy Bear was the hacking force that had been in the DNC system for nearly a year."
> 
> Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear are cybersecurity firms that have reported ties with Russian hackers. Both groups are blamed for the hacks on the DNC in 2016. CrowdStrike is a private U.S. cybersecurity firm that oversaw the protection of the DNC's servers.


It's a big deal, now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a big deal, now.


The hysteria yesterday was a sign of something big just under the surface.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The hysteria yesterday was a sign of something big just under the surface.


I have lost count of "the end of Trump" issues.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a big deal, now.


Again, it’s like the more they investigate Trump, the more they investigate themselves.  Then the port side nutters jump on the wagon and they take themselves on a ride.  Hilarious!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The hysteria yesterday was a sign of something big just under the surface.


Except it’s not under the surface.  Trump haters are cherry picking the timeline to fit their false narrative.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Goodnight Dana Ratfcuker...

Hope you OC bois like you some Harley! Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

*Coulter: Media, GOP, Dems Reaction ‘Exactly Like Muslim Ban’ Hysteria*
10,589


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Coulter: Media, GOP, Dems Reaction ‘Exactly Like Muslim Ban’ Hysteria*
> 10,589


Ahh right... well if Ann Coulter says it's so, then how could anyone disagree?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I try not to laugh at people.


lol


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

"We're doing really well with Russia as of today."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... well if Ann Coulter says it's so, then how could anyone disagree?


Finally, like I said, you make sense at times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> "We're doing really well with Russia as of today."


Keep your friends close..............


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... well if Ann Coulter says it's so, then how could anyone disagree?


The wingnuts are believing Putin today because he said things they like, so why not Mr. Coulter?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Dana Ratfcuker...
> 
> Hope you OC bois like you some Harley! Kek.


Is it Hoppy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> "We're doing really well with Russia as of today."


But you're not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> The wingnuts are believing Putin today because he said things they like, so why not Mr. Coulter?


Sucka!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep your friends close..............


Your references to both real organized crime phraseology and now to the fictional Corleone family as analogous to the Trump Organization is certainly your unwitting and unintended consequence for dabbling in humor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Your references to both real organized crime phraseology and now to the fictional Corleone family as analogous to the Trump Organization is certainly your unwitting and unintended consequence for dabbling in humor.


I would give you my standard question to babble, but I already know the answer.


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2018)

Hillary was right - Don the Con is the puppet.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Would you know how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? Wood eye?!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hillary was right - Don the Con is the puppet.


Can you fucking believe you fucking people lost to this fucking guy?
I mean, fuck!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Goodnight Paulie 5withnessesgetimmunitybutyoudont...
Goodnight Moon...
Goodnight Woodeye Lady whispering "hush"...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, that settles that,

Trump says he misspoke on meddling...


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you fucking believe you fucking people lost to this fucking guy?
> I mean, fuck!


No you're the puppet.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Booter said:


> No you're the puppet.


Muppet... I would say.  He's not quite a grown up puppet, he's more like a muppet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Booter said:


> No you're the puppet.


I am giving Trump a mulligan on this one, anyone can misspeak.
You do it all the time.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am giving Trump a mulligan on this one, anyone can misspeak.
> You do it all the time.


When have you not given Trump a mulligan?  I can't think of a single instance.  
Anyway, just saying there's no need to explain you're giving him another chance.  We already know you're a true believer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> When have you not given Trump a mulligan?  I can't think of a single instance.
> Anyway, just saying there's no need to explain you're giving him another chance.  We already know you're a true believer.


Not true, the spending bill and not getting any funds for the big beautiful wall.
I will keep my eye on him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

FBI, DOJ Obstructing Trump Probe in Hope of Dem Takeover in Congress
*Nunes says DOJ, FBI betting on Dems killing probe*
Share
Tweet
Email


Devin Nunes / Getty Images

BY: Adam Kredo 
July 17, 2018 4:10 pm

The chair of the House Intelligence Committee accused the FBI and Department of Justice of stonewalling a sprawling investigation into claims the Trump campaign colluded with Russia with the hope of running out the clock until the November elections, when they anticipate Democrats will regain control of the House and dissolve an ongoing probe that has uncovered evidence U.S. officials sought to cripple Trump's campaign.

Rep. Devin Nunes (R., Calif.), in a wide-ranging audio interview with his House colleague Rep. Sean Duffy (R., Wis.), accused top officials at the FBI and DOJ of "putting all their chips on the Republicans losing the House" so that their Democratic allies can "shut down" the longstanding Intelligence Committee probe, which has unearthed information disputing claims of collusion in recent months.

Rep. Duffy interviewed Rep. Nunes for an upcoming episode of Duffy's podcast, "Plaidcast."

Nunes also lashed out at the U.S. media, accusing "90 percent" of reporters covering the Russia probe of being "essentially an arm of the Democratic party," according to an advance copy of the interview shared with the _Washington Free Beacon_.

AdChoices
ADVERTISING
Nunes has been running the Intelligence Committee's investigation into claims the Trump campaign colluded with Russia to cement the 2016 election. The committee has unearthed a body of evidence indicating senior officials at the FBI and DOJ worked to take down Trump on behalf of Democratic challenger Hillary Clinton.

"One-hundred percent, they [the FBI and DOJ] are putting all their chips on the Republicans losing the House and all these investigations will shut down," Nunes told Duffy.

Nunes went on to blast the media for its lack of coverage about Republican findings indicating that senior U.S. officials loyal to the Democratic Party actively worked to open intelligence investigations into the Trump campaign based on a faulty and salacious anti-Trump dossier.

"The media has been horrible on this whole situation," Nunes said." What we've seen since the election of President Trump has been what's been going on for a long time, but now you see what I call the 90-10 split."

"You have 90 percent of the media who are essentially an arm of the Democratic Party," he said. "Then you've got five percent of the media that I believe, for lack of a better term, are right or center right. They don't necessarily follow the establishment of the Republican National Committee or something like that, but they definitely are conservative."

"Then you only have five percent of the journalists that are out there that I would say are legitimate," Nunes said. "That's a problem in this country when you don't have a free and fair media."

The Intelligence Committee's investigation has dragged on for months with little support from Democrats, who continue to push claims of collusion between Russia and the Trump campaign.

"The DOJ and FBI have actively obstructed a congressional investigation," Nunes said, explaining that top officials continue to withhold documents that could disclose that both bodies intentionally worked to undermine the Trump campaign by opening secret investigations alleging Russia collusion.

"This is really serious stuff," Nunes said, criticizing the FBI and DOJ for going to secret U.S. courts with evidence collected in the anti-Trump dossier, originally compiled by Fusion GPS. "They opened up a counter intelligence investigation into the Trump campaign."

Disclosure: The _Washington Free Beacon_ was once a client of Fusion GPS. That relationship ended in January 2017. For more information, see here.

Nunes called the investigation into the Trump campaign unprecedented and an abuse of the American intelligence and security networks.

"After seven or eight months of stonewalling, we realized they [the FBI and DOB] had no intelligence in the opening of that investigation," Nunes told Duffy.

In a different media environment, these revelations would have been front-page news, but have largely been ignored by the U.S. media, which Nunes views as working to oppose Trump at all costs.

"If the shoe was on the other foot, and this is what's so bad and so corrupt about the media, and why I'm so worried about the future of our country, because without a free and fair and open media we have a major problem in this country," Nunes said. "The media is what we count on to bring the transparency to government. There's no possible way that if George W. Bush had done this to [former President Brack] Obama this town would have been on fire."

"They would have had the FBI and DOJ surrounded by rioting in the street, everyone would have been fired, there would have been people put in jail, and what's happening now is, you essentially have obstruction by the Department of Justice and the FBI colluding with the Democrats to ensure that these investigations do not properly take place," he said


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ok, can we put this whole thing to bed now?
Trump Clarifies: ‘Full Faith’ in Intelligence Agencies, Believes Russia Meddled


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Awwww Pour pore Paulie NotgonnamoveyertrialtoRoanokeyoutreasonousmoneylaunderinglackey...
Goodnight Paulie... One week left. Sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Racist Joe is funnier than Bill Maher! (of course, that's not hard, but still...)

Mulligan stew (in it!)! Kek!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Goodnight no collusion...

Ok kids, "Ball of collusion!" No dragging!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, can we put this whole thing to bed now?
> Trump Clarifies: ‘Full Faith’ in Intelligence Agencies, Believes Russia Meddled


You can't go back, you can never go back. Once he swallowed that sword he is a sword swallower, no turning back now.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

kek.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

kek-kek.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

kekekekekekekekekekkekekekekekkekekekeeeekekekekekekekekekekekeekekekeeekekekekekekekekekekkekekekeke...

Goodnight kekistan.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am giving Trump a mulligan on this one, anyone can misspeak.
> You do it all the time.





tenacious said:


> When have you not given Trump a mulligan?  I can't think of a single instance.
> Anyway, just saying there's no need to explain you're giving him another chance.  We already know you're a true believer.


Mr. T*:  if you’re not familiar with your sparring partner here.  Among his fast approaching 15,000 posts on just this newest and so far shortest lived iteration of the “kitchen”, this kind golfing partner giving Trump “a mulligan”** is an actual post affirming his opinion that Mark Felt, the Watergate “Deep Throat” was a traitor to the country.  

* Saw the real Mr. T in a Whole Foods a few years back.  Not more than 5’6”.  Same for Stallone.  Amazingly shorter than you’d ever think. 

** One of Trump’s myriad of cheating and disgraceful acts of breaching the many codes of gentlemanly play is taking his own mulligans throughout every round, on any hole, as often as he chooses.  The “he owns the course” is no excuse.  A proprietor that fucks up greens for all groups behind him by driving his fat ass in a golf cart onto them is an awful slob of a human.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Mr. T*:  if you’re not familiar with your sparring partner here.  Among his fast approaching 15,000 posts on just this newest and so far shortest lived iteration of the “kitchen”, this kind golfing partner giving Trump “a mulligan”** is an actual post affirming his opinion that Mark Felt, the Watergate “Deep Throat” was a traitor to the country.
> 
> * Saw the real Mr. T in a Whole Foods a few years back.  Not more than 5’6”.  Same for Stallone.  Amazingly shorter than you’d ever think.
> 
> ** One of Trump’s myriad of cheating and disgraceful acts of breaching the many codes of gentlemanly play is taking his own mulligans throughout every round, on any hole, as often as he chooses.  The “he owns the course” is no excuse.  A proprietor that fucks up greens for all groups behind him by driving his fat ass in a golf cart onto them is an awful slob of a human.


But, at least he isn't leaving snail trails like Hillary would have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't go back, you can never go back. Once he swallowed that sword he is a sword swallower, no turning back now.


Can we get back to the important issues?
*FED: Economy growing 'considerably stronger'...*


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

No colusion? 
No. Colusion!
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4609469-Indictment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

And then there's this,


Former FBI Lawyer Lisa Page Said Anti-Trump Texts With Peter Strzok 'Mean Exactly What They Say' 
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No colusion?
> No. Colusion!
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4609469-Indictment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

This is Bull Shit,they should just shoot these thugs,


*Federal Prosecutors Dismiss Assault Charges Against Turkish Guards Who Beat Up D.C. Protesters *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not true, the spending bill and not getting any funds for the big beautiful wall.
> I will keep my eye on him.


Im keeping my eye on him too.
If he drops a hunert bil in cash on pooty's door step, Im out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im keeping my eye on him too.
> If he drops a hunert bil in cash on pooty's door step, Im out.


These libs sure were hurt on 11-8-2016, it is still gushing out and at a moments notice.
I mean come on, trump had a bad day, lets move on and keep MakingAGA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These libs sure were hurt on 11-8-2016, it is still gushing out and at a moments notice.
> I mean come on, trump had a bad day, lets move on and keep MakingAGA.


Like I said, this meeting was in the works for some time.
All the usual leftists had plenty of time to plan their attack.
It was so predictable.
It was their pre-election Hail Mary.

Someone should hire me to see this shit coming.
Im a very stable genius.

The winning starts again, today


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like I said, this meeting was in the works for some time.
> All the usual leftists had plenty of time to plan their attack.
> It was so predictable.
> It was their pre-election Hail Mary.
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like I said, this meeting was in the works for some time.
> All the usual leftists had plenty of time to plan their attack.
> It was so predictable.
> It was their pre-election Hail Mary.
> ...


You have become a complete idiot, or maybe I just didn't notice. No one would or could ever be able to imagine an American, no less the man elected to be the President of the United States of America, would cower in front of Putin and babble all that self-serving, paranoid, anti-American gibberish in front of the whole world, amazing.  The level of weakness, the ignorance and the treasonous on display was beyond fiction . . . and you fall to your knees and applaud.

_To render assistance or counsel. Any act that deliberately strengthens or tends to strengthen enemies of the United States,or that weakens or tends to weaken the power of the United States to resist and attack such enemies is characterized as aid and comfort._

Article 3, section 3, clause 1 of the U.S. Constitution specifies that the giving of aid and comfort to the enemy is an element in the crime of Treason. Aid and comfort may consist of substantial assistance or the mere attempt to provide some support;actual help or the success of the enterprise is not relevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have become a complete idiot, or maybe I just didn't notice. No one would or could ever be able to imagine an American, no less the man elected to be the President of the United States of America, would cower in front of Putin and babble all that self-serving, paranoid, anti-American gibberish in front of the whole world, amazing.  The level of weakness, the ignorance and the treasonous on display was beyond fiction . . . and you fall to your knees and applaud.
> 
> _To render assistance or counsel. Any act that deliberately strengthens or tends to strengthen enemies of the United States,or that weakens or tends to weaken the power of the United States to resist and attack such enemies is characterized as aid and comfort._
> 
> Article 3, section 3, clause 1 of the U.S. Constitution specifies that the giving of aid and comfort to the enemy is an element in the crime of Treason. Aid and comfort may consist of substantial assistance or the mere attempt to provide some support;actual help or the success of the enterprise is not relevant.


Comfort?





Comfort?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Comfort?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats ALOTTA comfort.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1465224200246185


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Just saw Paulie E walking down the street singing...

Then I saw her face... Maria Butina...
Not a trace... of doubt in my mind.
It's implied!
Oooooh, I'm a consiprator, colluding conspirator, and I lied...
Badadadada...

Sing it with Paulie....


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

I've seen Turkish agents in action in Ismir. They are not nice peeps, in case you weren't sure... Do Not Congratulate.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

Sing it Paulie E!!

Tonight you're mine, completely
Caress the trigger so sweetly
Tonight the sights of love is in your eyes
Will you love me tomorrow
Is this a lasting treasure
Or just V. Putin’s pleasure
Can I believe the magic of your sighs
Will you still love me tomorrow
Tonight with words unspoken
You said that I'm the only one, the only one
But will my heart be broken
When the night meets the Russian star
I'd like to know that your love
Is a love Vlad can be sure of
So tell me now, 'cause I won't ask again
Will you still love me tomorrow
Will you still love me tomorrow
Will you still love me tomorrow

I need a hankie!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sing it Paulie E!!
> 
> Tonight you're mine, completely
> Caress the trigger so sweetly
> ...


Nice effort.
I can see you trying new things, and that deserves some reward.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2018)

When Paulie E gets on his knees at the Natonal Prayer Breakfast is he eating a little Russian Pastry?

Goodnight Paulie StillgoingtotrialinAlexandreiawith5withnessesnotpleadingthe5th...
Goodnight Paulie WaitingformyindictmenttocomedowncauseIwasboningaspyunderaFISAwarrant...
Goodnight Alamo Bois. You can keep beating off the Mexicans, but they'll keep coming!
Goodnight moon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> When Paulie E gets on his knees at the Natonal Prayer Breakfast is he eating a little Russian Pastry?
> 
> Goodnight Paulie StillgoingtotrialinAlexandreiawith5withnessesnotpleadingthe5th...
> Goodnight Paulie WaitingformyindictmenttocomedowncauseIwasboningaspyunderaFISAwarrant...
> ...


Not good.
You went backwards.
Dont try too hard.
Writing has to "flow".

baby steps, grasshopper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

So I guess we are done with trump U, locker room talk, collusion, stormy Daniels and separating the little envaders from the big envaders? Did I miss anything? Nice to move onto a new subject like Putin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Bad day for President Trump but worse day for his critics
JULY 18, 2018
Trump's critics fail the most basic of tests.   
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/bad_day_for_president_trump_but_worse_day_for_his_critics.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bad day for President Trump but worse day for his critics
> JULY 18, 2018
> Trump's critics fail the most basic of tests.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/bad_day_for_president_trump_but_worse_day_for_his_critics.html


Ahh right, the old two wrongs make Trump right argument.  lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right, the old two wrongs make Trump right argument.  lol


At least I will admit Trumps mistakes.
Something Mr Moderate would not do with his party.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least I will admit Trumps mistakes.
> Something Mr Moderate would not do with his party.


He said he thinks socialists are crazy.
He also said he didnt know if he would vote for one.
He contradicts himself a lot.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 18, 2018)

Goodnight Quinn Schansman. Goodnight Karlie Keijzer. Rest in peace.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Goodnight John Brennenishnev


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Goodnight John Brennenishnev


TAP TAP
Anyone who was part of the Russia problem [the entire Obama administration as well as his FBI, DOJ and CIA] can't talk shit on trump.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's just a game? Haha You play a fucking idiot so well you really had me fooled . . . you sure it was all an act?


*It's been two days since that post, were you able to relieve the " Stress "...*
*If not....carry on....*
*If so....go wash your hands....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No colusion?
> No. Colusion!
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4609469-Indictment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


But,But,But..................... I can't afford free ID.
You redneck racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Tell me if you've heard this one before, Republicans are defending only 8 senate seats in 2018 and the Dems are defending 20fucking3, plus 2 independents that cockus with the dems.

HA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me if you've heard this one before, Republicans are defending only 8 senate seats in 2018 and the Dems are defending 20fucking3, plus 2 independents that cockus with the dems.
> 
> HA.


When the "blue wave" turns out to be a red tsunami, what do you think will be the story?
Yep, ...the russians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the "blue wave" turns out to be a red tsunami, what do you think will be the story?
> Yep, ...the russians.


"Mass suicide erupts on the far coasts, while middle America dies from laughter."


----------



## Friesland (Jul 18, 2018)

If anyone thinks the Senate flips to majority Dems in Nov, they are silly.
If anyone thinks the House can't flip to majority Dems in Nov., they are silly.
If anyone thinks Dems won't pick up some state houses, they are silly.

Senate only goes Dem if there is a some serious, serious bad mistakes/bad news on Trump/GOP side.
But GOP will lose ground in a number of important areas, most importantly Govs and state legislatures. 
House is likely to go Dem by a few seats.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Voter ID has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


That's ugly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If anyone thinks the Senate flips to majority Dems in Nov, they are silly.
> If anyone thinks the House can't flip to majority Dems in Nov., they are silly.
> If anyone thinks Dems won't pick up some state houses, they are silly.
> 
> ...


Who did you predict would win in 2016?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Voter ID has nothing to do with it.


Neither did "collussion"......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If anyone thinks the Senate flips to majority Dems in Nov, they are silly.
> If anyone thinks the House can't flip to majority Dems in Nov., they are silly.
> If anyone thinks Dems won't pick up some state houses, they are silly.
> 
> ...


Other than that is just how it works, why do you think we would lose the Gov mansions and state seats?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's ugly.


Helpful advice you’ll never take: To accent your point in the dubious graphic illustrating vast geographic areas with tiny population levels to fool unsuspecting viewers that every county and every state across the country has the exact same population:

Alaska is WAY TOO SMALL in actual proportion to the lower 48.  While Hawaii is WAY TOO BIG for the opposite reason.


----------



## Booter (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump now says that Montenegro is going to pay for that wall!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Helpful advice you’ll never take: To accent your point in the dubious graphic illustrating vast geographic areas with tiny population levels to fool unsuspecting viewers that every county and every state across the country has the exact same population:
> 
> Alaska is WAY TOO SMALL in actual proportion to the lower 48.  While Hawaii is WAY TOO BIG for the opposite reason.


You just can't help yourself, smart guy. That is why you lost in 2016 and again in 2018 and 2020.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just can't help yourself, smart guy. That is why you lost in 2016 and again in 2018 and 2020.


Facts scare you.  I’m sorry you have that phobia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Facts scare you.  I’m sorry you have that phobia.


Just don't care for condescending fools like you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Voter ID has nothing to do with it.


Probably because we dont have a "voter ID".
When the russians find out, they may take the money they funneled through the NRA into the Trump campaign, and re-route it into airline tickets.
They may be able to fly a hundred people over here to vote in the mid terms.

Think what they could do with a hunert bil in cash.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably because we dont have a "voter ID".
> When the russians find out, they may take the money they funneled through the NRA into the Trump campaign, and re-route it into airline tickets.
> They may be able to fly a hundred people over here to vote in the mid terms.
> 
> Think what they could do with a hunert bil in cash.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

The gift that keeps on giving.
*Senate breaks record confirming judges for key court...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You finally got one right.
Broken clock.

btw, you're stuttering again.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.
> *Senate breaks record confirming judges for key court...*


So when it really comes down to it Joe... do you suppose the Republican leadership really wants to see Roe v Wade overturned?  I know this is unPC to say, but you know they are thinking what a loss of revenue, not to mention their best wedge tool to drive religious voters to go out and vote- if RoevWade were over-turned. 

My guess, the GOP leadership in the Senate lets this one die to after the midterm.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So when it really comes down to it Joe... do you suppose the Republican leadership really wants to see Roe v Wade overturned?  I know this is unPC to say, but you know they are thinking what a loss of revenue, not to mention their best wedge tool to drive religious voters to go out and vote- if RoevWade were over-turned.
> 
> My guess, the GOP leadership in the Senate lets this one die to after the midterm.


If Roe v Wade were overturned,  it would have no effect on most of the country.  There would be a hodgepodge of state laws in effect, and women who wanted abortions in the more restrictive states would make a short trip.  Unless they couldn't afford it, which would take us back to the ugly days of unwanted children being born into poverty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably because we dont have a "voter ID".
> When the russians find out, they may take the money they funneled through the NRA into the Trump campaign, and re-route it into airline tickets.
> They may be able to fly a hundred people over here to vote in the mid terms.
> 
> Think what they could do with a hunert bil in cash.


"Yes, and way more than three million illegals voted for Hillary, it's true, Trump said so and Hannity backed him up, so there." says a jerk with a MAGA hat, "The MSM and our intelligence agencies are all wrong and Trump is right!!!!!"


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> If Roe v Wade were overturned,  it would have no effect on most of the country.  There would be a hodgepodge of state laws in effect, and women who wanted abortions in the more restrictive states would make a short trip.  Unless they couldn't afford it, which would take us back to the ugly days of unwanted children being born into poverty.


It would effect the Republican's ability to fund raise on the issue at the federal level.  Not to mention there are massive numbers of American's who use the issue as litmus test for elections.  Seems like a lot of them would be back in play.  All for what you point out, isn't going to outlaw abortion at the state level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So when it really comes down to it Joe... do you suppose the Republican leadership really wants to see Roe v Wade overturned?  I know this is unPC to say, but you know they are thinking what a loss of revenue, not to mention their best wedge tool to drive religious voters to go out and vote- if RoevWade were over-turned.
> 
> My guess, the GOP leadership in the Senate lets this one die to after the midterm.


I doubt it also, even if they did it would be a state issue.
They are almost as bad as the fem Dems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Why do you think Susan Powers needed to unmask 200 people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Watch--Trump: 'Not One' Country Has Been Improved by Mass Immigration
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/18/watch-trump-not-one-country-has-been-improved-by-mass-immigration/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjd6Ky0_6ncAhUDNn0KHXiCBW8QqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw18enXIdr8OCFcen2mTasbC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Keith Ellison Claims National Borders Create ‘An Injustice’
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/18/keith-ellison-national-borders-injustice/&ved=0ahUKEwjz85SkgKrcAhULiFQKHfdYAW4QqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw0hQygEBquEZq4ts3tiA8rf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> If Roe v Wade were overturned,  it would have no effect on most of the country.  There would be a hodgepodge of state laws in effect, and women who wanted abortions in the more restrictive states would make a short trip.  Unless they couldn't afford it, which would take us back to the ugly days of unwanted children being born into poverty.


You were doing so well, then you drove the car right off the cliff Magoo.
The states that allow the abortion of children would continue to fund it, remember Planned Parenthood doesn't use federal funds for abortions.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 18, 2018)

Sad to say, I'm on my way (again) won't be back for many a day...

in the meantime, in case wifi fails me...

Goodnight Paulie MotiontosupressdeniedMotiontomovevenueDeniedMotiontothrowoutchargesDenied...
Goodnight Howdoyousolveaproblemlike Maria...
Goodnight Monty Negro...
Goodnight all my racist jacknuts...

While many of these trials are going to be very gratifying for me, I think Manaforte's might be #1. That is an evil scumbag of the highest order. He should have been locked up years ago...

Oh, and in case I can't get on-line when they indicte Killary (you know Obummer is in Namibia getting immunity!!! SWAPO!!! SWAPO!!) make sure to chant "Lock Her Up" for me. Extra loud!


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Trump critic of the day -- John Weaver, campaign aide to John Huntsman, US Ambassador to Russia

If you don’t do the right thing and speak out against this man, then you’re complicit and you will have that stain for the rest of your life.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

The Trump/Putin Summit Is the Worst Thing Ever Until the Next Worse Thing Ever - Kurt Schlichter
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/07/19/the-trumpputin-summit-is-the-worst-thing-ever-until-the-next-worse-thing-ever-n2501405?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjx0MTU8arcAhUSXKwKHczND4kQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2vTJJTDwZHV7kFq6uQ9mWy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hot Air

It’s happening: Plurality of Democratic women are ready for Hillary again
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/18/happening-plurality-democratic-women-ready-hillary/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwik8dO5iavcAhUNIKwKHdlzBA0QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3sZamJahxLpUcnunyNmjfk&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

*Limbaugh: Remember When Obama Did This In Response To Russian Meddling?*
by James BarrettJuly 18, 2018


Conservative talk radio host Rush Limbaugh was on a tear on Wednesday over the media's response to President Trump's widely criticized summit with Russian President Vladimir Putin. Limbaugh dedicated one segment of the three-hour show to providing some uncomfortable flashblacks for Trump's Democratic critics.

Limbaugh led into the discussion by quoting a June 2018 story by Yahoo's Michael Isikoff titled, "Obama cyber chief confirms 'stand down' order against Russian cyberattacks in summer 2016":

The Obama White House's chief cyber official testified Wednesday that proposals he was developing to counter Russia’s attack on the U.S. presidential election were put on a 'back burner' after he was ordered to 'stand down' his efforts in the summer of 2016.

Here's the video of Obama's chief cyber official Michael Daniel revealing the "stand down" order in a Senate Intelligence Committee:

_





"This is the Obama administration," said Limbaugh. "They knew the Russians were hacking. They knew Russians were engaging in cyber warfare, and the Obama White House chief cyber official testified that he was told to stand down. So Obama didn’t do anything about the Russians! Obama was telling everybody the Russians could not hack the presidential election. Obama was telling people that it was too massive and widespread and intricate, it couldn’t be done."

"The point is: Where was the media?" said Limbaugh. "Where was the media all hopped up about what Putin was doing in 2016, what the Russians were doing? Obama was telling everybody, 'Stand down. No big deal! Don’t worry about it.' What did Obama know that we didn’t know? Why did Obama want his own administration to stand down and not do anything? Could we maybe use the word 'treasonous,' that Obama was willing to stand down and stand aside and let the Russians continue meddling and tampering and whatever?"
_


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Adam Schiff on CNN, talking about Natasha Redhead --

“During the course of time when they were actively in the investigation, the majority that is, we said let’s bring in Maria Butina, here are the reasons why we should hear from her, here are the reasons why we should hear from Paul Erickson who is alleged to have been involved in setting up this secret back channel.  The Republicans were unwilling. They said no. We don’t want to have them come in, we don’t want to hear what they have to say. They wouldn’t explain why but it was very clear that anything that might tarnish the NRA, anything that might lead to discoverable evidence that might incriminate the White House or people around the president, they didn’t want to hear.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Adam Schiff on CNN, talking about Natasha Redhead --
> 
> “During the course of time when they were actively in the investigation, the majority that is, we said let’s bring in Maria Butina, here are the reasons why we should hear from her, here are the reasons why we should hear from Paul Erickson who is alleged to have been involved in setting up this secret back channel.  The Republicans were unwilling. They said no. We don’t want to have them come in, we don’t want to hear what they have to say. They wouldn’t explain why but it was very clear that anything that might tarnish the NRA, anything that might lead to discoverable evidence that might incriminate the White House or people around the president, they didn’t want to hear.”


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


He didn't really say that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


Talk about a wide eyed leftist.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

The first 1:20 is a remake of Schoolhouse Rocks' Conjunction Junction --

https://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-show-with-stephen-colbert/video/rGmleF8uuX8hf1ayXqw_xL2nRWSMXLFU/the-late-show-7-18-18-anderson-cooper-andy-cohen-dominic-cooper-beck-/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> The first 1:20 is a remake of Schoolhouse Rocks' Conjunction Junction --
> 
> https://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-show-with-stephen-colbert/video/rGmleF8uuX8hf1ayXqw_xL2nRWSMXLFU/the-late-show-7-18-18-anderson-cooper-andy-cohen-dominic-cooper-beck-/


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Goodness - what a thoughtful rejoinder!

Not!!!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Goodness - what a thoughtful rejoinder!
> 
> Not!!!


NOT!!  lol


----------



## Friesland (Jul 19, 2018)

Just a song before I go...

Civility...

http://non-intervention.com/3238/a-republican-citizenrys-greatest-last-resort-duty-is-to-kill-those-seeking-to-impose-tyranny/


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Just a song before I go...
> 
> Civility...
> 
> http://non-intervention.com/3238/a-republican-citizenrys-greatest-last-resort-duty-is-to-kill-those-seeking-to-impose-tyranny/


That guy hates everybody except white Christian males who wear ties every day and part their hair on the same side he does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> He didn't really say that?


They only believe what fellow nutters say, exclusively . . . even if they are not Americans. Their motto is "Nutters First!", they are so over the 'America' thing.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Fresno Bee, Devin's home paper, reports that he has been extraordinarily busy on the campaign trail this year, holding campaign events in places that aren't even in his district, like a winery in Paso Robles or hotels in Las Vegas.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Fresno Bee, Devin's home paper, reports that he has been extraordinarily busy on the campaign trail this year, holding campaign events in places that aren't even in his district, like a winery in Paso Robles or hotels in Las Vegas.


Get it while you can, the Trumpian way.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Sales jump for book by former US ambassador to Russia

NEW YORK --

A memoir by the former U.S. ambassador whom Russian officials have said they want to interview is in the top 10 on Amazon.com.

Michael McFaul's "From Cold War to Hot Peace: An American Ambassador in Putin's Russia" was No. 6 as of midday Thursday. The book was published in May.

Russian President Vladimir Putin has suggested interviews of Americans accused by the Kremlin of unspecified crimes in exchange for Russia's help investigating 12 Russians indicted by the U.S. in the 2016 election probe. The White House says President Donald Trump is weighing what he called an "incredible" offer, which has been widely denounced.

Russian officials have singled out McFaul, the U.S. ambassador to Russia from 2012-14, and fellow Kremlin critic Bill Browder.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I thought Andy Kaufman had died...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I thought Andy Kaufman had died...


You guys always make it apparent who scares you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys always make it apparent who scares you.


You guys, Rat Patrol, Husker Du, Daffy Duck,  & whoever else has got their head stuck up your ass continue to project your insecurities onto others.
That bugged eyed idiot doesn't scare me anymore than Nancy Pelosi or Maxine Waters do.
They should scare you because they believe they are representative of the Democrat Party.
Idiot...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sales jump for book by former US ambassador to Russia
> 
> NEW YORK --
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You guys, Rat Patrol, Husker Du, Daffy Duck,  & whoever else has got their head stuck up your ass continue to project your insecurities onto others.
> That bugged eyed idiot doesn't scare me anymore than Nancy Pelosi or Maxine Waters do.
> They should scare you because they believe they are representative of the Democrat Party.
> Idiot...


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


"You guys always make it apparent who scares you." _Duck _

I was responding to a lying insult....
So, lies? Nope
Insults, you can bet your priggish old ass, Magoo.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You guys always make it apparent who scares you." _Duck _
> 
> I was responding to a lying insult....
> So, lies? Nope
> Insults, you can bet your priggish old ass, Magoo.


You can bet your priggish old ass magoo?  
So angry and aggressive kitty cat.   Good grief...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

So what this new story that Trump told Putin he'd let him interrogate a bunch of American citizens in including our Ambassador to Russia...
It's just one thing after another with Putin humbling Trump in public on the world stage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You guys always make it apparent who scares you." _Duck _
> 
> I was responding to a lying insult....
> So, lies? Nope
> Insults, you can bet your priggish old ass, Magoo.


You sure make a big todo about very little . . . did I hit another nerve, again? A "lying insult", how ironic!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You can bet your priggish old ass magoo?
> So angry and aggressive kitty cat.   Good grief...


I'm not angry and I'm no more aggressive then you are
Magoo gets what he gives. Good grief.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not angry and I'm no more aggressive then you are
> Magoo gets what he gives. Good grief.


I don't know.  Feels like I spend a lot of time in here dealing with fragile egos.  You freak out on people when they are making polite conversation.  
So not sure I can honestly agree we're the same when it comes to aggression?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Feels like I spend a lot of time in here dealing with fragile egos.  You freak out on people when they are making polite conversation.
> So not sure I can honestly agree we're the same when it comes to aggression?


I do so enjoy those oh, so predictable interactions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure make a big todo about very little . . . did I hit another nerve, again? A "lying insult", how ironic!


Again? 
You give yourself way to much credit. 
Ironic indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Feels like I spend a lot of time in here dealing with fragile egos.  You freak out on people when they are making polite conversation.
> So not sure I can honestly agree we're the same when it comes to aggression?


You're right td, you don't know
What you consider aggression is perhaps different than what I consider aggression.
What you consider polite is perhaps different than what I consider polite.
You accuse me of freaking out, when I'm just giving what I get from the guys you consider polite...
Perhaps it's just your fragility


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I do so enjoy those oh, so predictable interactions.


Is that a direct quote from Lee?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that a direct quote from Lee?


q.e.d.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that a direct quote from Lee?


Is that a tear welling up in the corner of your eye?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Podesta, Hmmmm, that rings a bell. I wonder if he is related to John, hillarys' campaign dude,
*Tucker Carlson: Mueller’s giving immunity to Tony Podesta*
Ed Morrissey Jul 20, 2018 9:21 AM
Top Pick





Hmmmm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*Maybe espola can chime in on this,*
*Today’s deep question: Will Icon’s “Filibuster Endurance” panties help Senate Dems stop Kavanaugh?*
Ed Morrissey Jul 19, 2018 8:01 PM





Depends


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*White House: We’re inviting Putin to Washington for another summit this fall*
Allahpundit Jul 19, 2018 9:21 PM





Sequel


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*Trump: Let’s turn the China-tariff knob all the way up to $500 billion*
Ed Morrissey Jul 20, 2018 10:01 AM
Top Pick





“We have been ripped off by China for a long time.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*Rand Paul on anti-Russia resolution: “Trump Derangement Syndrome has officially come to the Senate”*
Allahpundit Jul 19, 2018 6:01 PM





“This is crazy hatred of the president!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*Pay Attention, you just might learn something,*

Report: Lisa Page revealed under oath that there was no basis for Mueller's appointment - 7/20/18 July 20, 2018A bombshell accusation that appears to have been confirmed under oath by lovebird-turned-songbird Lisa Page. More


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Pay Attention, you just might learn something,*
> 
> Report: Lisa Page revealed under oath that there was no basis for Mueller's appointment - 7/20/18 July 20, 2018A bombshell accusation that appears to have been confirmed under oath by lovebird-turned-songbird Lisa Page. More


 . . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


It is nice to get all the info you can, right?


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Pay Attention, you just might learn something,*
> 
> Report: Lisa Page revealed under oath that there was no basis for Mueller's appointment - 7/20/18 July 20, 2018A bombshell accusation that appears to have been confirmed under oath by lovebird-turned-songbird Lisa Page. More


The American Thinker is not a credible news source, thus you are not credible.  It's like when your kid tells you something on Youtube is true, and you tell them don't believe everything you hear on the internet.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *White House: We’re inviting Putin to Washington for another summit this fall*
> Allahpundit Jul 19, 2018 9:21 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Treason part two. Have you ever thought to ask, what is the benefit from Trump meeting the richest person in the world, again, face to face? There is nothing positive here for the American people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> The American Thinker is not a credible news source, thus you are not credible.  It's like when your kid tells you something on Youtube is true, and you tell them don't believe everything you hear on the internet.


Was she lying then or is she lying now?
Why don't you snopes it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2018)

Trump is meeting with Jeff Bezos? Wonder why?

FORBES
*THEBILLIONAIRES2018*

THE 2018 LIST



#1 Jeff Bezos



#2 Bill Gates



#3 Warren Buffett



#4 Bernard Arnault & family



#5 Mark Zuckerberg



#6 Amancio Ortega



#7 Carlos Slim Helu & family



#8 Charles Koch



#8 David Koch



#10 Larry Ellison


#11 Michael Bloomberg



#12 Larry Page



#13 Sergey Brin



#14 Jim Walton



#15 S. Robson Walton



#16 Alice Walton



#17 Ma Huateng



#18 Francoise Bettencourt Meyers & family



#19 Mukesh Ambani



#20 Jack Ma

#21 Sheldon Adelson



#22 Steve Ballmer



#23 Li Ka-shing



#24 Hui Ka Yan



#24 Lee Shau Kee



#26 Wang Jianlin



#27 Beate Heister & Karl Albrecht Jr.



#28 Phil Knight & family



#29 Jorge Paulo Lemann


#31 Georg Schaeffler



#32 Susanne Klatten



#32 David Thomson & family



#34 Jacqueline Mars



#34 John Mars



#36 Joseph Safra



#37 Giovanni Ferrero



#37 Dietrich Mateschitz



#39 Michael Dell


#41 Serge Dassault & family





#42 Stefan Quandt


#43 Yang Huiyan



#44 Paul Allen



#45 Leonardo Del Vecchio & family



#46 Dieter Schwarz



#47 Thomas Peterffy



#48 Theo Albrecht, Jr. & family



#48 Len Blavatnik



#50 He Xiangjian





https://www.forbes.com/billionaires/#2b084fbe251c


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Treason part two. Have you ever thought to ask, what is the benefit from Trump meeting the richest person in the world, again, face to face? There is nothing positive here for the American people.


Maybe he needs to borrow some laundered cash?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Treason part two. Have you ever thought to ask, what is the benefit from Trump meeting the richest person in the world, again, face to face? There is nothing positive here for the American people.


How much money do you think Obama scraped off the top of those billions that he stole from the USA and gave to the Iranians?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How much money do you think Obama scraped off the top of those billions that he stole from the USA and gave to the Iranians?


That was a big pile of cash.
Secret stash on steroids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*McConnell to Dems: Do you really want the Kavanaugh vote on the eve of the midterms?*
Ed Morrissey Jul 20, 2018 10:41 AM





Hardball


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That was a big pile of cash.
> Secret stash on steroids.


Pimpin ain't easy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How much money do you think Obama scraped off the top of those billions that he stole from the USA and gave to the Iranians?


Projecting again, that's what you would do, eh? Thing is, there are people in this world who have a moral fiber, a backbone and a work ethic that helps them stick to their values, all things you demonstrate daily you lack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*Media Will Have A Hard Time Spinning Trump's Latest Move That Hurts Russia*





Yuri Gripas/Bloomberg via Getty Images


A new move by the Trump administration is likely to upset Moscow and will be difficult for the media to spin as being friendly toward Putin as the Pentagon has reportedly sent more money to arm Ukraine.

"In a move likely to irk Moscow, the Pentagon has released $200M in new security assistance to Ukraine days after the Trump-Putin meeting, according to US & Ukrainian officials," CNN reporter Ryan Browne tweeted. "The funds will go toward counter-artillery radars, vehicles, night vision, comms, & medical equipment."



The Trump administration last December approved the sale of "lethal arms to Ukraine's government as the country battles pro-Russian separatists in its eastern provinces," The Hill reported at the time.

"When you actually look at the substance of what this administration has done, not the rhetoric but the substance, this administration has been much tougher on Russia than any in the post-Cold War era," said Daniel Vajdich, senior fellow at the Atlantic Council, according to NPR.

Trump has pushed sanctions against Russia which has greatly constrained their economy, kicked dozens of Russian diplomats out of the U.S., armed Ukraine, pushed for NATO member nations to increase defense spending, and killed hundreds of Russian mercenaries in Syria.

NPR added that Richard Fontaine, president of the Center for a New American Security, said, "There's a real disconnect between the president's words and the underlying policy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*MAGA


ICE Just Arrested Dozens of Illegal Aliens in a Sanctuary City, the Majority Have Serious Criminal Records 
Katie Pavlich*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a tear welling up in the corner of your eye?


Is that your head stuck up into your small intestine?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Prig


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting again, that's what you would do, eh? Thing is, there are people in this world who have a moral fiber, a backbone and a work ethic that helps them stick to their values, all things you demonstrate daily you lack.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


And? Yet another nutter stimuli understood only by the truly indoctrinated, designed to elicit a specific engineered response amongst the frightened victims of the vast leftist deep state conspiracy. 

AKA you are a puppet . . . just like Trumpf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Yet another nutter stimuli understood only by the truly indoctrinated, designed to elicit a specific engineered response amongst the frightened victims of the vast leftist deep state conspiracy.
> 
> AKA you are a puppet . . . just like Trumpf.


Just making sure you know what kind of values and moral fibre your hero has, his offspring too.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Trump is critical of kneeling, but is all in for groveling.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

How much does it cost to feed and house and provide medical treatment for a homeless veteran for a year?  Whatever that number is, divide it into $12,000,000, the cost for t's planned Presidential Parade, and you can see how insulted veterans should be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just making sure you know what kind of values and moral fibre your hero has, his offspring too.


I have no idea what you are talking about? What does that picture have to do with, "values and moral fibre"? What about that picture scares you so much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump is critical of kneeling, but is all in for groveling.


Yeah, thats why he trolls and beats the fake media into submission on a daily basis.
You people make me laugh.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, thats why he trolls and beats the fake media into submission on a daily basis.
> You people make me laugh.


Good, because people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Good, because people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Yawn...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> How much does it cost to feed and house and provide medical treatment for a homeless veteran for a year?  Whatever that number is, divide it into $12,000,000, the cost for t's planned Presidential Parade, and you can see how insulted veterans should be.


Veterans love Trump, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about? What does that picture have to do with, "values and moral fibre"? What about that picture scares you so much?


Scares me? Just showing you your hero.
What an embarrassment he was, kids following in his footsteps.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> How much does it cost to feed and house and provide medical treatment for a homeless veteran for a year?  Whatever that number is, divide it into $12,000,000, the cost for t's planned Presidential Parade, and you can see how insulted veterans should be.


We are?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We are?


Yes, we are, useless VA bureaucrat.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Scares me? Just showing you your hero.
> What an embarrassment he was, kids following in his footsteps.


I understand your concern, but none of my kids owns a hat like that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, thats why he trolls and beats the fake media into submission on a daily basis.
> You people make me laugh.


Because they cover his lunacy and repeat what he says?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Veterans love Trump, you wouldn't understand.


Whatever prejudices you hold about officers vs. enlistees — or ground-pounding grunts vs. managerial fobbits, flyboys, and squids — you’re probably about to cling to them a little tighter.

Among the many takeaways in Military Times’ far-ranging poll of service members’ attitudes toward President Donald Trump and his policies, the clearest may be these: The commander-in-chief’s strongest support within the armed forces comes from the uncommissioned, the Marine Corps, and the Army — and his biggest critics in the service come from the officers’ ranks, the Navy, and the Air Force. What service you’re in, and whether you’re enlisted or not, turn out to be the two biggest factors in your support for Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Scares me? Just showing you your hero.
> What an embarrassment he was, kids following in his footsteps.


You aren't saying anything, what does that photo show you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand your concern, but none of my kids owns a hat like that.


Is that it, the hat? or is it because the guy wearing it doesn't look like the America the Trump brigade wants to see?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand your concern, but none of my kids owns a hat like that.


When was the last time you checked to see if all of yours were still in the closet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes, we are, useless VA bureaucrat.


The biggest problem with insulted veterans is that they don’t read what the VA sends them.  They cross their arms and pout instead.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because they cover his lunacy and repeat what he says?


You actually repeat what he says more than all of us combined


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whatever prejudices you hold about officers vs. enlistees — or ground-pounding grunts vs. managerial fobbits, flyboys, and squids — you’re probably about to cling to them a little tighter.
> 
> Among the many takeaways in Military Times’ far-ranging poll of service members’ attitudes toward President Donald Trump and his policies, the clearest may be these: The commander-in-chief’s strongest support within the armed forces comes from the uncommissioned, the Marine Corps, and the Army — and his biggest critics in the service come from the officers’ ranks, the Navy, and the Air Force. What service you’re in, and whether you’re enlisted or not, turn out to be the two biggest factors in your support for Trump.


Sucka


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214434117179438&set=a.10200432925998409.1073741825.1014103189&type=3&theater


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2018)

Ms Barr's latest defense - "I'm not an ignorant racist, I'm just ignorant".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Ms Barr's latest defense - "I'm not an ignorant racist, I'm just ignorant".


Well, you finally found a subject you are well versed in.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2018)

Today's theme will be "Your favorite President did nothing wrong".


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2018)

In yougov.com shortlist poll of most-admired persons, Obama beats t in all countries surveyed except one.  Care to guess which one?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Today's theme will be "Your favorite President did nothing wrong".


Doesn't matter what he does that is well established. He's done everything they accused Obama/Hillary of tenfold. As he said he could shoot someone, in this case Uncle Sam, and they wouldn't care. He could give Putin the keys to the country (or the nuclear codes) and they wouldn't blink, in fact they would wonder why everyone else is so upset. It's not what he's done or does, but what he will allow to get done, its' a Faustian bargain.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't matter what he does that is well established. He's done everything they accused Obama/Hillary of tenfold. As he said he could shoot someone, in this case Uncle Sam, and they wouldn't care. He could give Putin the keys to the country (or the nuclear codes) and they wouldn't blink, in fact they would wonder why everyone else is so upset. It's not what he's done or does, but what he will allow to get done, its' a Faustian bargain.


Let me know when he delivers 100 bil in cash to pooty's castle.
(or "tenfold" would be a cool tril)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me know when he delivers 100 bil in cash to pooty's castle.
> (or "tenfold" would be a cool tril)


You know how long we had been holding their money? It was their money. How indebted to Russian interests is Trump? Oh yeah, we'll only know when Mueller discloses his tax returns because Trump is trying to keep that a secret, but you don't care. We gave Kim things for nothing what did Trump agree to give Putin in that 2 hour meeting? But you don't care. Like lil 'joe said, "It all depends on if they have a little r or d behind their name".


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know how long we had been holding their money? It was their money. How indebted to Russian interests is Trump? Oh yeah, we'll only know when Mueller discloses his tax returns because Trump is trying to keep that a secret, but you don't care. We gave Kim things for nothing what did Trump agree to give Putin in that 2 hour meeting? But you don't care. Like lil 'joe said, "It all depends on if they have a little r or d behind their name".


Part of that money was for F-14s, missiles for F-14s, and F-14 spare parts.  Iran had ordered 80 F-14s, when the only other customer was the US Navy.  The deliveries had not been completed by the time of the Iranian Revolution, and US ordered Grumman to stop deliveries, even though payment had already been received.  

I almost got caught up in that mess.  In 1972, I had been assigned to VF-1, one of the first Navy F-14 squadrons.  In 1976 I was rotated to shore duty (not much of a transfer - after two days of paperwork I ended up back in the same electronics repair lab at NAS Miramar where I had been working before).  In November 76 my enlistment expired, and I was contacted by a third-party contractor who was hiring experienced F-14 maintainers for 2-year contracts working in Iran on their F-14s.  The terms were pretty attractive - 2 years guaranteed at good wages, transportation and secure housing provided, plus a 2-week R&R trip every year to almost anywhere in the world, and a big bonus for sticking with it for the full 2 years.  I decided to go back to college at SDSU instead, and maybe take a job with them later.  As it turned out, the revolution happened before I finished school.  

I heard from people I knew that went over there that when the Americans evacuated, not one of the Iranian F-14s had been left in flyable condition.  The IIAF eventually got most of them working and they participated in the Iran-Iraq War in the 80's.  They still have the only F-14s flying and they are still competitive against other air forces in that region.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

espola said:


> View attachment 2972
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214434117179438&set=a.10200432925998409.1073741825.1014103189&type=3&theater


For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. *And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other left wingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.--Genovese*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know how long we had been holding their money?


We?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Today's theme will be "Your favorite President did nothing wrong".


Wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't matter what he does that is well established. He's done everything they accused Obama/Hillary of tenfold. As he said he could shoot someone, in this case Uncle Sam, and they wouldn't care. He could give Putin the keys to the country (or the nuclear codes) and they wouldn't blink, in fact they would wonder why everyone else is so upset. It's not what he's done or does, but what he will allow to get done, its' a Faustian bargain.


Coocoo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo


Ditz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Carter Page Surveillance Documents Indicate State Department Provided Initial Info After Interacting with Hoax Dossier Author
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/21/carter-page-surveillance-documents-indicate-state-department-provided-initial-info-after-interacting-with-hoax-dossier-author/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig7cLtzLLcAhUIKHwKHcYyBhcQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2XOnWULsKuqGgX_ZF_dRu5


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Great News! Guns and Family Detention Are No Longer a Problem (Neither is Anything Else but Russia)
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/07/21/guns-family-detention-russia-news-cycle/


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Great News! Guns and Family Detention Are No Longer a Problem (Neither is Anything Else but Russia)
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/07/21/guns-family-detention-russia-news-cycle/


I think the larger issue is that after his European Blitzkrieg and Russia suck up- a lot of folks are really starting to question Trumps behavior and competence.  And that makes taking a leadership roll, on guns and getting people to go along with your plan to build giant detention centers, a lot more complicated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We?


Read The Constitution of the United States of America.

constitution-transcript


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2973 Carter Page Surveillance Documents Indicate State Department Provided Initial Info After Interacting with Hoax Dossier Author
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/21/carter-page-surveillance-documents-indicate-state-department-provided-initial-info-after-interacting-with-hoax-dossier-author/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig7cLtzLLcAhUIKHwKHcYyBhcQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2XOnWULsKuqGgX_ZF_dRu5


Blah, blah, blah and the Mueller probe continues, madam.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know how long we had been holding their money? It was their money. How indebted to Russian interests is Trump? Oh yeah, we'll only know when Mueller discloses his tax returns because Trump is trying to keep that a secret, but you don't care. We gave Kim things for nothing what did Trump agree to give Putin in that 2 hour meeting? But you don't care. Like lil 'joe said, "It all depends on if they have a little r or d behind their name".


They took hostages, we froze 12 billion.
Obama gives the Iranians somewhere between 100 and 150 bil.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They took hostages, we froze 12 billion.
> Obama gives the Iranians somewhere between 100 and 150 bil.


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You say it like Im the guy who got duped into handing a hunert bil to the #1 world sponsor of terror.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You say it like Im the guy who got duped into handing a hunert bil to the #1 world sponsor of terror.


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They took hostages, we froze 12 billion.
> Obama gives the Iranians somewhere between 100 and 150 bil.


It is apparent you are better off staying in the truck . . . but you'll need to turn the radio off and stay off tweeter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is apparent you are better off staying in the truck . . . but you'll need to turn the radio off and stay off tweeter.


Yeah, I dont want to drive over one of you people's "red lines" lol.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I dont want to drive over one of you people's "red lines" lol.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I dont want to drive over one of you people's "red lines" lol.


Does that mean you purposely ignore reality in lieu of the safe space of the make believe world of nutter lies and fiction?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1020877591262236673
You people..


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that mean you purposely ignore reality in lieu of the safe space of the make believe world of nutter lies and fiction?


Haha... a safe space for nutters.  Although I would more say he's been "conditioned" by the Right Wing to ignore all news that doesn't get spoon fed to him inside the echo chamber, then he "purposely ignoring reality."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha... a safe space for nutters.  Although I would more say he's been "conditioned" by the Right Wing to ignore all news that doesn't get spoon fed to him inside the echo chamber, then he "purposely ignoring reality."


What do you call three peanuts in the same shell?
Ee-per, T-per and Hu-sker.

Thanks for the Sunday morning coffee snicker, gang.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you call three peanuts in the same shell?
> Ee-per, T-per and Hu-sker.
> 
> Thanks for the Sunday morning coffee snicker, gang.


ha ha  
(courtesy laugh)


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you call three peanuts in the same shell?
> Ee-per, T-per and Hu-sker.
> 
> Thanks for the Sunday morning coffee snicker, gang.


Thanks for the straight line - People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Thanks for the straight line - People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


He's positioning himself to say it was all a lark, all of it . . . "Ha, ha I was just pulling your legs, Hanapa!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Thanks for the straight line - People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Anytime, lol.
Im a giver.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anytime, lol.
> Im a giver.


Hey Lion... remember when I was talking about fragile egos?  
Something tells me you'd have started calling him a Pinhead 15 posts ago today...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hey Lion... remember when I was talking about fragile egos?
> Something tells me you'd have started calling him a Pinhead 15 posts ago today...


Something tells me you're being wishful. Why not? If you're gonna wish, wish big.
Aff is yanking the same chains he's yanked since he started posting in the kitchen.
He's still getting the expected responses from Magoo and Daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Thanks for the straight line - People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Priggishly coo coo....


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Something tells me you're being wishful. Why not? If you're gonna wish, wish big.
> Aff is yanking the same chains he's yanked since he started posting in the kitchen.
> He's still getting the expected responses from Magoo and Daffy.


I have no problem with the posts I have made to point out the errors and un-American behavior evidenced in the plumber's posting history.  Do you think I should have stayed silent in the face of bigotry and ignorance?


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If anyone thinks the Senate flips to majority Dems in Nov, they are silly.
> If anyone thinks the House can't flip to majority Dems in Nov., they are silly.
> If anyone thinks Dems won't pick up some state houses, they are silly.
> 
> ...



*Both the Senate and the House will stay republican....*
*Hillary will continue to work on strike three, and*
*Robert Mueller will hopefully be in Jail along with*
*his twenty dwarfs.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I have no problem with the posts I have made to point out the errors and un-American behavior evidenced in the plumber's posting history.  Do you think I should have stayed silent in the face of bigotry and ignorance?


Absolutely not...speak right up,  be it real or imagined un-American or bigoted posts.
Of course your history of arrogant self righteousness & smugness seems to eliminate you from any judgment that seems even close to being fair
By all means speak right up Magoo...you know Aff will continue to yank your priggish little chain....


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Absolutely not...speak right up,  be it real or imagined un-American or bigoted posts.
> Of course your history of arrogant self righteousness & smugness seems to eliminate you from any judgment that seems even close to being fair
> By all means speak right up Magoo...you know Aff will continue to yank your priggish little chain....


How do you know I am not yanking his chain (or yours)?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Absolutely not...speak right up,  be it real or imagined un-American or bigoted posts.
> Of course your history of arrogant self righteousness & smugness seems to eliminate you from any judgment that seems even close to being fair
> By all means speak right up Magoo...you know Aff will continue to yank your priggish little chain....


So by claiming he is yanking my chain are you saying he is being dishonest? Lying? Actually doesn't hold the beliefs he displays in here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

"Claiming Trump knows what he is doing and is cleaning up DC is like saying a three year old with crayons is creating a Picasso."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Claiming Trump knows what he is doing and is cleaning up DC is like saying a three year old with crayons is creating a Picasso."


Ive seen plenty of people who dont understand art proclaim they dont understand Picasso.
I just nod and move on to something a little more basic.
(which is ironic because Picasso, like Trump, levy (d) their craft toward the "essential".)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How do you know I am not yanking his chain (or yours)?


This made my day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How do you know I am not yanking his chain (or yours)?


You're to smug to yank anybodies chain....you are yanking something, but it ain't no chain....


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're to smug to yank anybodies chain....you are yanking something, but it ain't no chain....


grammarly.com


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh look - t has 4nos disease --

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1021234525626609666?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1021234525626609666&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2018/07/trump-issues-caps-threat-iranian-president-will-suffer-consequences/


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

It's getting pretty obvious that the rest of the world is ignoring t's kindergarten outbursts for now, since they assume he will be out of office one way or another real soon now.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive seen plenty of people who dont understand art proclaim they dont understand Picasso.
> I just nod and move on to something a little more basic.
> (which is ironic because Picasso, like Trump, levy (d) their craft toward the "essential".)









She doesn't remember me either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Good thing they put Trump's picture with this to tweet, you might get it confused with something Obama say, or not.



Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1021234525626609666

To Iranian President Rouhani: NEVER, EVER THREATEN THE UNITED STATES AGAIN OR YOU WILL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES THE LIKES OF WHICH FEW THROUGHOUT HISTORY HAVE EVER SUFFERED BEFORE. WE ARE NO LONGER A COUNTRY THAT WILL STAND FOR YOUR DEMENTED WORDS OF VIOLENCE & DEATH. BE CAUTIOUS!

10:24 PM - Jul 22, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Gowdy: If Collusion Evidence Existed, Adam Schiff Would Have Leaked It
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/22/gowdy-adam-schiff-leak-collusion/&ved=0ahUKEwiLmPv157TcAhUBJKwKHRNwCsMQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw1Sg4Fpst0i5zidQrQiaa8H


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Ten problems with the release of the heavily redacted FISA warrants on Carter Page
JULY 22, 2018
It is a huge scandal that the vast, frightening surveillance powers of our intelligence agencies, normally forbidden from snooping on American citizen...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/ten_problems_with_the_release_of_the_heavily_redacted_fisa_warrants_on_carter_page.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ten problems with the release of the heavily redacted FISA warrants on Carter Page
> JULY 22, 2018
> It is a huge scandal that the vast, frightening surveillance powers of our intelligence agencies, normally forbidden from snooping on American citizen...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/ten_problems_with_the_release_of_the_heavily_redacted_fisa_warrants_on_carter_page.html


Funny how the American Thinker seems to believe the problem here is the US Government and not Carter Page's actions.  
It's time to bring accountability back to office, and that's why I'm supporting the dems this November.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny how the American Thinker seems to believe the problem here is the US Government and not Carter Page's actions.
> It's time to bring accountability back to office, and that's why I'm supporting the dems this November.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


How Tammy Wynette of you Ricky...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> It's getting pretty obvious that the rest of the world is ignoring t's kindergarten outbursts for now, since they assume he will be out of office one way or another real soon now.


The thing that is obvious is that an overwhelming majority here and abroad disapprove of Trump and his behavior. The question is will those here now get off the ass and vote . . . or will they allow minority rule?

“If we can pick up some votes along the way, that’s fantastic, but it’s really about the suppression of votes.”

https://www.cnn.com/2016/12/26/us/2016-presidential-campaign-hacking-fast-facts/index.html

russian-election-hack-democrats-trump-putin-diagram


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> She doesn't remember me either.


I probably don't know as much about Picaso as Ricky (or at least as much as he says he knows)... 
But I can tell the model must have been stunning.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


priggish
http://www.dictionary.com/browse/priggish


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Something tells me you're being wishful. Why not? If you're gonna wish, wish big.
> Aff is yanking the same chains he's yanked since he started posting in the kitchen.
> He's still getting the expected responses from Magoo and Daffy.


Idk if I agree Ricky's the same as ever.  At least ever since he caught the Trump Fever... I don't know how to explain it exactly.  He's more zombie like.  Where his posts were once witty, now they are naw naw naw.  Where he used to be respected, now he just shuffles around between intellectual arguments like Sheriff Joe 2.0.  And could you imagine the Aff of 10 years ago crowing about looking like Ricky Schroeder?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk if I agree Ricky's the same as ever.  At least ever since he caught the Trump Fever... I don't know how to explain it exactly.  He's more zombie like.  Where his posts were once witty, now they are naw naw naw.  Where he used to be respected, now he just shuffles around between intellectual arguments like Sheriff Joe 2.0.  And could you imagine the Aff of 10 years ago crowing about looking like Ricky Schroeder?


Not crowing, just informing you on what others have said.
El Sid, from the old "Kitchen" said I looked like James T Kirk "in his prime", from the old series.
Fred Flinstone has never been on the table.
Dont hate me because I look good.






Im a giver and a nice guy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good thing they put Trump's picture with this to tweet, you might get it confused with something Obama say, or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=tropic+thunder+tom+cruise&qs=HS&sk=HS1&sc=8-0&cvid=B7825AC607E4486BA6497E8ABCC82E47&sp=2&ru=/search?q=tropic+thunder+tom+cruise&qs=HS&sk=HS1&sc=8-0&cvid=B7825AC607E4486BA6497E8ABCC82E47&FORM=QBRE&sp=2&view=detail&mmscn=vwrc&mid=216F694BD9BD9C5F9513216F694BD9BD9C5F9513&FORM=WRVORC


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not crowing, just informing you on what others have said.
> El Sid, from the old "Kitchen" said I looked like James T Kirk "in his prime", from the old series.
> Fred Flinstone has never been on the table.
> Dont hate me because I look good.
> ...


Idk... a fifty year old soccer dad talking about how he looks like Ricky Schroder or a 20 year old James T Kirk.  You tell me how believable this all sounds to you Ricky?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk... a fifty year old soccer dad talking about how he looks like Ricky Schroder or a 20 year old James T Kirk.  You tell me how believable you this all sounds to you Ricky?


Im think'n more 35 to 40 year old Kirk.
Still better than Fred Fintstone. lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

This guy could be my brother, except I have better hair.
Why do you people always try and put me down?
Im a nice guy.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> She doesn't remember me either.


Sorry about that - I thought I had found the artist's self-portrait, but I was wrong.  This is better (according to Google, anyway) --







In any event, I am pretty sure she doesn't remember me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 2977
> This guy could be my brother, except I have better hair.
> Why do you people always try and put me down?
> Im a nice guy.


Besides your apparent (I'll have to take your word for it) good looks, you do a fine job of belittling yourself with the insane clown posse rhetoric you seem to believe (the roots of which are easily found in hate group propaganda).


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> How do you know I am not yanking his chain (or yours)?


 " Self Chain Yanking " is your forte, and you have a History of displaying it.....
Did you return the stolen product you took from your neighborhood Golf Course.....
Spola Henry ....The self admitted Forum Thief.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

How well does ALL CAPS translate into Arabic script?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Claiming Trump knows what he is doing and is cleaning up DC is like saying a three year old with crayons is creating a Picasso."



You're desperate......that corner you've been backed into doesn't leave you many
options......except to LIE more.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im think'n more 35 to 40 year old Kirk.
> Still better than Fred Fintstone. lol.


45 year old Kirk... think I see where you're going with this now.
You want us to call you Barny Rubble. He did have the better wife for me also.  Trying to remember, what's his catch phrase...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk if I agree Ricky's the same as ever.  At least ever since he caught the Trump Fever... I don't know how to explain it exactly.  He's more zombie like.  Where his posts were once witty, now they are naw naw naw.  Where he used to be respected, now he just shuffles around between intellectual arguments like Sheriff Joe 2.0.  And could you imagine the Aff of 10 years ago crowing about looking like Ricky Schroeder?


Ricky is funny as hell, you sore losers just lost your sense of humor a couple of years ago.
Bitches


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 45 year old Kirk... think I see where you're going with this now.
> You want us to call you Barny Rubble. He did have the better wife for me also.  Trying to remember, what's his catch phrase...



There's a Large selection of names/characters that fit your " Mental " footprint....


----------



## Friesland (Jul 23, 2018)

Whaattttttttttt! No Podestas! No Killaries??? No Obummers!!!

It's the Deeeeeeep State again!!!!!

on another notes, the weather in NYC is screwing up my travel...

Goodnight Paulie TrialstartsonWednesday...


----------



## Friesland (Jul 23, 2018)

Awwww. Paulie has to wait to next week now. Probably cause Killary's trial starts Wed.!!! 

Lock Her Up!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im think'n more 35 to 40 year old Kirk.
> Still better than Fred Fintstone. lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk if I agree Ricky's the same as ever.  At least ever since he caught the Trump Fever... I don't know how to explain it exactly.  He's more zombie like.  Where his posts were once witty, now they are naw naw naw.  Where he used to be respected, now he just shuffles around between intellectual arguments like Sheriff Joe 2.0.  And could you imagine the Aff of 10 years ago crowing about looking like Ricky Schroeder?


I don't know td. It sounds as if you're describing the pc progresive far left wacko Democrats
When was the last time you saw aff or ricky schroeder?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know td. It sounds as if you're describing the pc progresive far left wacko Democrats
> When was the last time you saw aff or ricky schroeder?


...and have you ever seen both of us in the same place?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 45 year old Kirk... think I see where you're going with this now.
> You want us to call you Barny Rubble. He did have the better wife for me also.  Trying to remember, what's his catch phrase...


Let me just tell you that Im sorry.
Nothing can ever happen between us, but Im flattered.
Sometimes love hurts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky is funny as hell, you sore losers just lost your sense of humor a couple of years ago.
> Bitches


Funny.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 45 year old Kirk... think I see where you're going with this now.
> You want us to call you Barny Rubble. He did have the better wife for me also.  Trying to remember, what's his catch phrase...




*Here's some " Blow up " company just for you Mr Turdly.....*

*You can fantasize about the rest...*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me just tell you that Im sorry.
> Nothing can ever happen between us, but Im flattered.
> Sometimes love hurts.


#metoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hot Air

White House: Trump might revoke security clearances for Brennan, Comey, Clapper, McCabe, Hayden, and Susan Rice
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/23/white-house-trump-might-revoke-security-clearances-brennan-comey-clapper-mccabe-hayden-susan-rice/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj9lp_Iu7bcAhVEX60KHeEnBqMQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw1ARbkJOPlunP1B7Nu5lean


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hot Air

VA moves to cut “official time” for unions. “Chaos” ensues
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/23/va-moves-cut-official-time-unions-chaos-ensues/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj9lp_Iu7bcAhVEX60KHeEnBqMQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3eyTelZskj1dBfyMP2tdpi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Will the “Beatles” soon come to the US for their _really final _farewell tour? According to The Telegraph, the UK has asked the US to take over prosecution of two ISIS terrorists with British citizenship allegedly involved in the torture and decapitation of several journalists, including Brits and Americans. They’d like to see them get the death penalty, a sentence not possible in the UK — and normally a bar to extradition to, and cooperation with, the US:





Britain has secretly abandoned its blanket opposition to the death penalty and Guantanamo Bay to allow two notorious members of the “Beatles” group of Isil terrorists to be sent to America, The Telegraph can reveal.

Documents seen by this newspaper reveal that the UK Government has agreed to hand over intelligence to help prosecute the captured jihadists Alexanda Kotey and Shafee El-Sheikh, who both held British citizenship, in the US courts.

In a letter sent by Sajid Javid to Jeff Sessions, the US Attorney General, the Home Secretary says that Britain will demand no “assurances” that the pair will not be executed in America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

BREAKING: North Korea Begins Dismantling Key Launching Facilities, Report Says
45 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33458/breaking-north-korea-takes-begins-dismantling-key-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjw_Km3vbbcAhUDKKwKHac0BHwQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0DFf4rShO2MJofKUlNGWp1&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: North Korea Begins Dismantling Key Launching Facilities, Report Says
> 45 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33458/breaking-north-korea-takes-begins-dismantling-key-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjw_Km3vbbcAhUDKKwKHac0BHwQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0DFf4rShO2MJofKUlNGWp1&ampcf=1



*WINNING !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

American Steel Workers Applaud Trump's Trade Agenda: 'U.S. Has Been Taken Advantage of Too Long'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/23/american-steel-workers-applaud-trumps-trade-agenda-u-s-has-been-taken-advantage-of-too-long/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjDlaeg4bbcAhWpxYMKHdw0CPkQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0JXgpXGy7x09w2PbIFzViC&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that mean you purposely ignore reality in lieu of the safe space of the make believe world of nutter lies and fiction?


*Satellite images show North Korea has begun dismantling key test site*

By Zachary Cohen, CNN
Updated 7:28 PM ET, Mon July 23, 2018

Washington (CNN)New images published Monday by the prominent monitoring group 38 North indicate North Korea has begun dismantling key facilities at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station -- a move analysts say represents "an important first step towards fulfilling a commitment" made by Kim Jong Un during his summit with President Donald Trump in Singapore.

An analysis of the commercial satellite imagery captured between July 20 and July 22 shows that North Korea has started disassembling parts of its main satellite launch station -- a site that is believed to have played an important role in the development of Pyongyang's intercontinental ballistic missile program.

"Since these facilities are believed to have played an important role in the development of technologies for the North's intercontinental ballistic missile program, these efforts represent a significant confidence-building measure on the part of North Korea," according to 38 North's Joseph Bermudez Jr.
"Most notably, these include the rail-mounted processing building -- where space launch vehicles are assembled before moving them to the launchpad -- and the nearby rocket engine test stand used to develop liquid-fuel engines for ballistic missiles and space launch vehicles."


Both Trump and his secretary of state, Mike Pompeo, have been urging patience since the President held a historic summit with Kim in Singapore last month but the President has privately expressed frustration over the perceived lack of progress in talks, a US official told CNN.

entire article:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/23/politics/north-korea-satellite-images-38-north-sohae/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> View attachment 2981


It's interesting how much the Christian Conservative Coalition has changed since the Pat Buchanan years. 

Big picture, I question how hitching their wagon to Trump plays out for the evangelicals?  As your cartoon points out, the hypocrisy is out there flapping in the wind like a flag for everyone to see.

I thought the Mormon Church on the other hand improved their stock.  They seem to have been rather deft at holding onto their principles in the time of Trump.  Even compared to the Southern Baptists which is something like 50% African American- the Mormon's were the only Christian denomination really willing to confront the President when push came to shove.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's interesting how much the Christian Conservative Coalition has changed since the Pat Buchanan years.
> 
> Big picture, I question how hitching their wagon to Trump plays out for the evangelicals?  As your cartoon points out, the hypocrisy is out there flapping in the wind like a flag for everyone to see.
> 
> I thought the Mormon Church on the other hand improved their stock.  They seem to have been rather deft at holding onto their principles in the time of Trump.  Even compared to the Southern Baptists which is something like 50% African American- the Mormon's were the only Christian denomination really willing to confront the President when push came to shove.


I have had Mormon neighbors, friends, and coworkers all my adult life.  In my view, religion has two big components - the mystical and the cultural.  I don't buy much of the mystical part of Mormonism, but I admire their cultural achievements.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's interesting how much the Christian Conservative Coalition has changed since the Pat Buchanan years.
> 
> Big picture, I question how hitching their wagon to Trump plays out for the evangelicals?  As your cartoon points out, the hypocrisy is out there flapping in the wind like a flag for everyone to see.
> 
> I thought the Mormon Church on the other hand improved their stock.  They seem to have been rather deft at holding onto their principles in the time of Trump.  Even compared to the Southern Baptists which is something like 50% African American- the Mormon's were the only Christian denomination really willing to confront the President when push came to shove.


 . . . and they wonder why church attendance has been down. Hypocrisy, lies and deflection can only carry on for so long until reality catches up, it's a cycle . . . the next rinse is coming.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and they wonder why church attendance has been down. Hypocrisy, lies and deflection can only carry on for so long until reality catches up, it's a cycle . . . the next rinse is coming.



Why do you care....you're an Atheist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> Why do you care....you're an Atheist.


I wouldn't say that (you certainly don't pay attention in here do you) and how would a pagan like you know one from the other?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Congressional Republicans are expressing deep skepticism of Trump administration's plan to bail out farms hit by tariffs, saying farmers want free trade, not handouts.

Agricultural Committee Chairman Pat Roberts, R-Kan., said "they would much prefer trade, rather than aid."

GOP Sen. Ben Sasse of Nebraska said Trump's trade war "is cutting the legs out from under farmers and White House's 'plan' is to spend $12 billion on gold crutches."

Senators said the aid package could help short-term, but they're worried about losing long-term access to export markets. "When the tariff war is over... how do we get those markets back?" asked Sen. Jerry Moran, R-Kan.

Sen. Bob Corker, R-Tenn., said "instead of offering welfare to farmers" to solve a problem the administration created, it "should reverse course and end this incoherent policy."


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Now just watch the spinning spiral very closely ... very closely ... 

You are feeling sleepy - go on down - go on down --

"What you are seeing and what you are reading is not what’s happening."


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Now just watch the spinning spiral very closely ... very closely ...
> 
> You are feeling sleepy - go on down - go on down --
> 
> "What you are seeing and what you are reading is not what’s happening."




Pervert......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and they wonder why church attendance has been down. Hypocrisy, lies and deflection can only carry on for so long until reality catches up, it's a cycle . . . the next rinse is coming.


In the famous words of Al Davis,
Just win baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> In the famous words of Al Davis,
> Just win baby.


So in your world losing is winning?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> Pervert......


Are you calling the president a pervert? That was a his quote.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So in your world losing is winning?


You think a sphincter is a love chute.....I see why you're all screwed up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


 . . . and from the weak attempts, or lack thereof, to bolster his credibility in here, it is readily apparent that is what it is all about . . . and you wonder why I call your type anti-American. He's Trump first and so are you.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

If I were the editor, I would have edited out "vandal" from the headline and inserted "patriot" --

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/President-Donald-Trump-Star-Hollywood-Walk-Fame-Vandalized-489103611.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> If I were the editor, I would have edited out "vandal" from the headline and inserted "patriot" --
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/President-Donald-Trump-Star-Hollywood-Walk-Fame-Vandalized-489103611.html


I am sure you would, ya old fascist you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you would, ya old fascist you.


Like always, the exact opposite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always, the exact opposite.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Ben Franklin, one of my favorite Founding Fathers.

What do you see as the greatest threat nowadays to keeping the Republic?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Ben Franklin, one of my favorite Founding Fathers.
> 
> What do you see as the greatest threat nowadays to keeping the Republic?


The steady list toward socialism.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The steady list toward socialism.


You mean like your water meter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The steady list toward socialism.


Or your apparent preferred system:


Centralized, authoritarian, and often dictatorial government

Strong and charismatic leader

Strict governmental control over opposition, freedom of speech and freedom of assembly

Severe social regulations

Strong attachment to moral, nationalistic values

In some instances, international trade is opposed (because of the primacy of the nationalist feeling)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or your apparent preferred system:
> 
> 
> Centralized, authoritarian, and often dictatorial government
> ...


Apparently copied from the Democrat Platform & handbook...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always, the exact opposite.


He's a young fascist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You mean like your water meter?


More like this comrade Magoo....

WASHINGTON (Circa) — Self-declared socialists are fueling the energy of the Democratic Party, marked by the rise of figures like Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders and New York congressional candidate Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and the mainstream of the party is embracing their agenda.

Last week, a group of roughly 60 Democrats established a Medicare for All Caucus to rally support for a government-sponsored single-payer health care system, an issue that is fast becoming a priority for almost every 2020 Democratic presidential hopeful.

On Tuesday, House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi of California and Rep. Bobby Scott of Virginia unveiled a plan for debt-free higher education and free tuition for two-year community colleges. The bill stopped short of more far-reaching proposals for free in-state college tuition, with the authors explaining they wanted to keep the plan "within a reasonable budget."

As the November midterms approach, the mainstream of the party is championing economic-populist policies that will shift the cost of services, like health and education, from individuals to the federal government.

According to recent polls, the majority of Americans support proposals for universal health care, free college tuition and an increasing number (46 percent) support the idea of a government job guarantee.

The policies may be popular, but the cost and potential size of the new federeal programs have raised doubts about whether the agenda is feasible or if politicians are adopting the message to rally Democratic turnout in November.

"Each and every Democrat is serious about our agenda," insisted Rep. Barbara Lee of California, a member of the Progressive Caucus running to replace Rep. Joe Crowley of New York as the next Democratic Caucus Chair.

"When you talk about universal, accessible health care, debt-free college education, good paying jobs, the living wage, a better standard of living, that's a serious agenda, it's not just messaging," she told Circa.

entire article:
https://wjla.com/news/nation-world/democrats-turn-to-a-socialist-economic-agenda-ahead-of-midterms


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> More like this comrade Magoo....
> 
> WASHINGTON (Circa) — Self-declared socialists are fueling the energy of the Democratic Party, marked by the rise of figures like Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders and New York congressional candidate Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and the mainstream of the party is embracing their agenda.
> 
> ...


What tortured search string led you to a DC TV station?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Total guess here -- John Bolton said to t "I'll say 'witch hunt' if you cancel the invitation to Putin".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What tortured search string led you to a DC TV station?


I googled 'democrats socialist agenda' it popped right up...
*About 7,460,000 results (0.34 seconds)*
You should check all those results for  "water meter"


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 25, 2018)

oops...

WASHINGTON (AP) -- A federal judge ruled Wednesday that Maryland and the District of Columbia can proceed with their lawsuit accusing President Donald Trump of unconstitutionally accepting payments from foreign and state interests through his Washington hotel. The decision clears the way for the plaintiffs to seek financial records and other materials from the president's company.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently copied from the Democrat Platform & handbook...


I'll give you an E for effort on that, at least you tried your hand at humor, obvious, a bit unrefined and sophomoric in content . . . but hey, nice effort.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I googled 'democrats socialist agenda' it popped right up...
> *About 7,460,000 results (0.34 seconds)*
> You should check all those results for  "water meter"


The only person who has complained about the creeping socialism of water meters was our friend the plumber, who should know, right, based on professional qualifications.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or your apparent preferred system:
> 
> 
> Centralized, authoritarian, and often dictatorial government
> ...


I thought you liked the above under Obama?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The only person who has complained about the creeping socialism of water meters was our friend the plumber, who should know, right, based on professional qualifications.


What did I say about water meters?
I know exactly what I said, and it had nothing to do with socialism.
At least not on the surface.
Can you tell me what it is I said about water meters?
This a good test for your dilapidated memory bank.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did I say about water meters?
> I know exactly what I said, and it had nothing to do with socialism.
> At least not on the surface.


It was in a thread where you were complaining about smart electric meters, and included a warning about what was planned for water meters.  Don't deny it - I still get a big laugh out of it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It was in a thread where you were complaining about smart electric meters, and included a warning about what was planned for water meters.  Don't deny it - I still get a big laugh out of it.


What was the "plan" for water meters?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Total guess here -- John Bolton said to t "I'll say 'witch hunt' if you cancel the invitation to Putin".


Your guesses are better than your facts.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What was the "plan" for water meters?


You didn't say.  I gathered that you didn't like it.

Did you know they can run a microphone up your pipes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The only person who has complained about the creeping socialism of water meters was our friend the plumber, who should know, right, based on professional qualifications.


I never linked the words "creeping socialism" with water meters.
This is a fantasy of yours, and not a particularly creative one.
My issue with "smart" water meters is more of a 4th amendment issue, and how the information could be used in the future to tier water use rates based on any bureaucratic whim.
Its more of a consumer advocate position, rather than a political one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your guesses are better than your facts.


Not really.
Both are sub par.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't say.  I gathered that you didn't like it.
> 
> Did you know they can run a microphone up your pipes?


I did say.
You just dont pay attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Tell me if you have heard this one before,



Trade Deal a 'Major Win for President Trump,' 'Major Concession' by European Union
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/25/trade-deal-a-major-win-for-president-trump-major-concession-by-european-union/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjIu769qbvcAhVOHjQIHSCRCVQQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2adOZ5K1Lgh6C7mO1-XEN8


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me if you have heard this one before,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His game plan has been no mystery.
The tariff game is not one he wants to play, but if our trade partners wont play free trade, he's willing to use the tariff game to force it out of their hands.
In the end, he's a business man, and a damn good one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

WTF?! Rachel Maddow’s response to getting BUSTED for BS Trump story is “PROFOUNDLY irresponsible”
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/07/25/wtf-rachel-maddows-response-to-getting-busted-for-bs-trump-story-is-profoundly-irresponsible/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi69-2DrbvcAhUB9IMKHas_AqUQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw0N-dnJOLVcpx9wAvjoIzsN


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never linked the words "creeping socialism" with water meters.
> This is a fantasy of yours, and not a particularly creative one.
> My issue with "smart" water meters is more of a 4th amendment issue, and how the information could be used in the future to tier water use rates based on any bureaucratic whim.
> Its more of a consumer advocate position, rather than a political one.


It's hard to imagine any governmental function more socialist than a public water supply.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His game plan has been no mystery.
> The tariff game is not one he wants to play, but if our trade partners wont play free trade, he's willing to use the tariff game to force it out of their hands.
> In the end, he's a business man, and a damn good one.


Rounding off bankruptcies to the nearest 10, he has 0.

Or is it 10?  20?  100?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh, SNAP! Is THIS why MSNBC let Rachel Maddow get away with her lies?
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/07/25/oh-snap-is-this-why-msnbc-let-rachel-maddow-get-away-with-her-lies/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi69-2DrbvcAhUB9IMKHas_AqUQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3y_cgWPaJ1i9J75vYA2qYO&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's hard to imagine any governmental function more socialist than a public water supply.


What do you want me to do about it, sherlock?
Im about as anti socialism as anyone can get.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Rachel Maddow got a whole lotta mileage out of that story about the White House deceptively editing footage from Trump’s joint presser with Putin. That’s probably why it took her and her crackerjack team so long to even acknowledge — though not apologize for — the fact that they’d maybe kinda sorta jumped the gun a bit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Rounding off bankruptcies to the nearest 10, he has 0.
> 
> Or is it 10?  20?  100?


Envy is the most sinister of all.
Just let it go.
You'll live longer.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you want me to do about it, sherlock?
> Im about as anti socialism as anyone can get.


Shut off your public water and buy it from a private-business supplier.  

Does Oceanside bill sewage along with water?  You may have to do something about that also.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Shut off your public water and buy it from a private-business supplier.
> 
> Does Oceanside bill sewage along with water?  You may have to do something about that also.


Why?
Im not the guy who linked "creeping socialism" with my water meter.
Education, and the government/ media complex are where I see real problems.

Smart meters are another issue.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Envy is the most sinister of all.
> Just let it go.
> You'll live longer.


Envy?   Boy, did you misread that.  What's the title of this thread?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why?
> Im not the guy who linked "creeping socialism" with my water meter.
> Education, and the government/ media complex are where I see real problems.
> 
> Smart meters are another issue.


You had yours disconnected yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Envy?   Boy, did you misread that.  What's the title of this thread?


You mock those you secretly wish you had the balls to be.
I think I read it like Edgar Cayce.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You had yours disconnected yet?


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


That's what I thought when you first brought it up.

Here is yesterday's incriminating evidence --


25.555 KWH for the day, a little above the standard American household average of 24 KWH/day, and way beyond our personal objective of 12 KWH.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mock those you secretly wish you had the balls to be.
> I think I read it like Edgar Cayce.


And Cayce was a fraud.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> And Cayce was a fraud.


Eddy had you pegged, just like I do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what I thought when you first brought it up.
> 
> Here is yesterday's incriminating evidence --
> View attachment 2986
> ...


You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


>


Who sent that to you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who sent that to you?


Why is one of them you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is one of them you?


No, just wondering how many other people out there think you are stupid.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just wondering how many other people out there think you are stupid.


I counted 9 pointy hats.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and from the weak attempts, or lack thereof, to bolster his credibility in here, it is readily apparent that is what it is all about . . . and you wonder why I call your type anti-American. He's Trump first and so are you.



*Awwwww....cry me a river ya " little " insecure rod busting troll.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what I thought when you first brought it up.
> 
> Here is yesterday's incriminating evidence --
> View attachment 2986
> ...


*Turn the high draw accessories  you play with off.......*


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


>


Do you think Obama cared more for our military than trump does?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

No one trusts Trump, given his past record do you blame them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think Obama cared more for our military than trump does?


Some got sympathy and solace. Some got silence. One got a promise of cash.

Relatives of people who died in military service have recounted varied interactions with President Donald Trump in the difficult days and weeks after their loved one's death. Despite Trump's boast that he reaches out personally to all families of the fallen, interviews with families members did not support his claim. Some never heard from him at all, and a few who did came away more upset.

ct-trump-politics-of-honoring-war-dead-20171018-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Many Native American activists praised Obama for doing more than any other US president to recognise their grievances, including the government’s historical neglect of treaty obligations. Trump’s biggest impression so far, as a bang-up-to-date digital display acknowledges, is using the term “Pocahontas” to insult Senator Elizabeth Warren over her claims to Cherokee ancestry.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/feb/11/native-americans-indians-smithsonian-trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

It seems the Trump family has been lying about their ancestry for a couple of generations. Donald Trump himself claimed in his book _Trump: The Art of the Deal_ from 1987 that his father came to America as a boy, having emigrated from Sweden.

But it's not true. At least not according to the biographies _The Trumps: Three Generations That Built An Empire _by Gwenda Blair, and _The lost tycoon _by Henry Hurt

In their research into the Trump family, both author's have come to the conclusion that the Swedish origins was just a story invented by Trump's father. During the middle of the 19th century, Trump's true decent - German - was simply bad for business. 

“In the 1940s, people, especially in the real estate industry in New York, didn't want to hear that somebody was German — so let's get rid of that. Let's be Swedish,” Gwenda Blair said in an inteview with Inside Edition. 

According to the New York Times, Donald Trump even asked his father why he had to keep the lie going at the time of writing _Trump: the Art of the Deal_. 

https://nordic.businessinsider.com/donald-trump-told-the-world-he-was-of-swedish-ancestry---but-its-a-lie-2016-8/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

President Donald Trump has come under fire for using the name of a famous Native American as a slur -- at an event honoring Native Americans for their service as code talkers in World War II, no less.

Trump turned to his often-used insult of "Pocahontas" to slam Sen. Elizabeth Warren, whom he claims has embellished her purported Native American heritage. Warren has said she was raised being told that she is part Native American, but has maintained that she never used this aspect of her heritage to advance her career.
Trump's repeated attacks on Warren come despite his own family's past efforts to hide their heritage. According to multiple reports from The New York Times and the Boston Globe and a biography, Trump's father repeatedly sought to conceal the fact that he was the son of German immigrants.

Fred Trump sought to pass himself off as Swedish amid anti-German sentiment sparked by World War II. According to the biography "The Trumps: Three Generations that Built an Empire" by Gwenda Blair, Fred Trump denied knowing German and did not teach it to his children.
https://www.cnn.com/2017/11/28/politics/trump-family-heritage/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

*Frederick Trump (1869-1918) m. 1902; Age (1898) 29*
*Fred Trump (1905-1999) m. 1936 c 1937, 1938; Age (1940) 35*
*Donald Trump (6/14/1046-present) m. 1977; Age (1964) 18*
*Military Service: Frederick (None), Fred (None), Donald (None)*
We have just celebrated Memorial Day for 2016, so military service to our country is freshly relevant.* In honoring America’s war dead on Memorial Day, we also honor the service of recent veterans and our family members who served to ensure freedom and liberty for all of us. Sort of a family investment in America. Trump has continued to make support for veteran’s a prime topic in the political debate.

Grandfather Frederick, though an immigrant from Germany, was an American citizen in 1898. There was no draft imposed for the Spanish American War, but we have some guidance from the Civil War draft and World War I draft standards to judge his eligibility for service, if not a strict obligation. In 1898 he was 29 years old, single, unmarried, with no dependents, not engaged in any critical war related occupation, and with no religious objections. Thus, he was a prime candidate for service, or induction had there been a draft.

In the spring of 1898 he moved to Canada (until 1901), when he returned briefly to Germany and married in 1902, and then returned to NY. When he attempted to return to Germany on a permanent basis again in 1904, he was expelled from the country because of an official finding that he had evaded his military service obligation (active to age 35) when he originally left the country in 1885. He did not serve in the military in either country. He had no legal military service obligation in the US, but was found to be in violation of his mandatory German 3-year military service duty.

Father Fred was born in 1905. At the time of World War II and the imposition of a draft in 1940, at age 35 he was married and had 2 small children. He was subject to the draft. He was not engaged in any occupation subject to service exemption, such as war related production, public health and safety jobs, or agricultural employment. In truth, even with the expansive induction criteria in 1942, he still would have been lower on the priority list of men to be drafted because of his marriage and 3 dependent children. By 1943 he would have aged out of the high risk draft pool. He was subject to the draft in World War II, but was never called to serve.

In 1964 Donald turned 18 and had to register. He was unmarried, with no dependents, and not engaged in any employment which carried occupational exemptions (war related work, health and safety occupations, farm work). He was prime draft material during the years from 1964-1972. He had typical college student deferments from 1964-1968, but they expired on graduation. He was then classified as 1-A, then 1-Y, and finally 4-F. His high lottery number (.350) was for 1970. So, from June1968 until January 1970 (18 months) he was at high risk to be drafted. He obtained a medical deferment (1-Y) for a minor condition (except in wartime), which was later converted to a permanently disqualifying illness in 1971.

There is another special feature in Donald’s draft history. He graduated high school from the New York Military Academy in 1964, and while a cadet there was an officer in an official established junior R.O.T.C. command. As such, he would have received special considerations had he volunteered for military service (choice of military specialty, officer training school). He declined to take advantage.

For three generations, Trump’s paternal line has not offered or performed any military service for America, voluntary or through the draft. His father and grandfather played by the rules in America, but Donald bent them to advantage.

The Trump men were all eligible for military service to America. Millions of their fellow Americans volunteered or were drafted into service for their country during wartime. The Trumps all chose not to contribute in the most personal way one can to defend America’s freedom of speech, and to preserve the bounties of our economic and political system. They didn’t think the discounted value of their American citizenship, and the bounties our country provides, were worth enough to merit Trump military service.

What they did is not illegal, but it is not admirable or generous. Not even once in 100 years (1885-1980). Through five major military conflicts: Spanish American, World War I, World War II, the Korean War, and Viet Nam (which were contested for 30 years of that time period).

Why does this family history (or, rather lack thereof) matter? Because it means that Trump has no personal experience to learn from and appreciate military sacrifice, and no authentic family history stories to share with the tens of millions of family members of proud Veterans, living and dead who served their country honorably in times of war during the past century.

http://www.nowaytrump.com/?p=427


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

During my 29-year Army career, I must have stood or walked in dozens of parades. I hated all of them except one. A group of us from the 101st Airborne Division (Assault) marched in a ticker tape parade that reminded me of those black and white clips of the World War II victory celebrations. We had just gotten back from Iraq and Desert Storm where we helped liberate Kuwait from Saddam Hussein’s army. I was proud to endure that July heat because I knew what we had accomplished — we had won. 

So, what exactly are we celebrating with President Donald Trump’s proposed military parade?

There has been a lot of news and social media discussion about the financial cost and how that the money could be better used in other, more important, ways. That’s true; there’s no doubt about it. Others balk that it’s all about Trump’s ego. I don’t know about that. I don’t live in the man’s mind. 

However, as a veteran and someone who has led men and women in combat, I do know this: The parade flies in the face of our military values and our warrior ethos. This parade does not recognize the military — it embarrasses it.

https://www.courier-journal.com/story/opinion/contributors/2018/03/20/trump-parade-embarrasses-military/437797002/


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think Obama cared more for our military than trump does?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Rik Andino, Former Sgt US Marine Corps. Recruiter Liaison NCO, DOD Administration Management
Updated Mar 19


It’s a ridiculous waste of money. A pointless endeavor to benefit who?

Worse of all it’s insensitive to the junior members who’ll have to give up their free time and holiday to participate in this spectacle.

“_Thank you for your service Marine, Sailor, or Soldier. The President loves you so much he wants you to cancel the plans you made for 4th of July to go stand and march around Washington D.C. for a few hours_.”

Can you feel the collective groan growing amongst the units that’ll be tasked with this parade?

The ultimate question however, is for what? What purpose does this massive spectacle aspire to serve?

To honor our troops? As it’s been posit. Why can’t we find other ways to honor them? Are we so bereft of ideas that the only way we know to honor service-member is to force them to parade around the national mall with all the pomp and pageantry of a 19th Century Monarchy?

I’m sure if we put our best minds to work (here’s a newsflash you won’t find those best minds at the White House) we can find a better way to celebrate and honor veterans and service-members than just giving them an expensive parade. But from whee I stand, it seems as though no one is really trying to find a better option.

If you want to celebrate the troops and have a parade. Why don’t we propose smaller local parades at many US cities and towns? You know like Veteran's Day Parades. Where local veterans, service-members, and citizens can celebrate and participate, and allow thousands of Americans across the country to watch and enjoy a parade from the comforts of their own towns.

Instead of one big elaborate and expensive national monstrosity that will mostly serve to please a Childish President, whom like Nero wants more wine, more sport, more entertainment, and more blood. Can we have hundreds of small parades where service-members and veterans can interact with the citizens of their communities. Isn't that more American?
https://www.quora.com/How-do-veterans-and-active-duty-feel-about-Trumps-parade-and-is-it-really-honoring-the-military-as-he-claims-I-ask-because-I-am-a-veteran-and-I-dont-believe-it-is


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During my 29-year Army career, I must have stood or walked in dozens of parades. I hated all of them except one. A group of us from the 101st Airborne Division (Assault) marched in a ticker tape parade that reminded me of those black and white clips of the World War II victory celebrations. We had just gotten back from Iraq and Desert Storm where we helped liberate Kuwait from Saddam Hussein’s army. I was proud to endure that July heat because I knew what we had accomplished — we had won.
> 
> So, what exactly are we celebrating with President Donald Trump’s proposed military parade?
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


Let me find a real American vet to ask.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

HAHAHA! WaPost FACT CHECKED Rachel Maddow and now she needs to apologize to Donald Trump!
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/07/25/hahaha-wapost-fact-checked-rachel-maddow-and-now-she-needs-to-apologize-to-donald-trump/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiGi-eKu7zcAhVGCKwKHVJHAV4QqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2M-hITAg64qsrsjmXfZDl1


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me find a real American vet to ask.


Counting active duty and reserves, I was in for almost 11 years.  How many days did you serve?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Do you suppose any of Cohen's other clients are worried now that they know he has a habit of recording his meetings with clients, and some of those recordings are in the hands of the FBI?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

North Korea could return US soldiers' remains on Friday
 
New York Post - 9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://nypost.com/2018/07/26/north-korea-could-return-us-soldiers-remains-on-friday/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjoouvoir3cAhUKQ6wKHWQJDR0QiJQBCCcwAA&usg=AOvVaw3PgwyfutHFYYrXldn_2mcX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Counting active duty and reserves, I was in for almost 11 years.  How many days did you serve?


Fake News, comarade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you suppose any of Cohen's other clients are worried now that they know he has a habit of recording his meetings with clients, and some of those recordings are in the hands of the FBI?


Did he have any other clients? From what I have read he isn't a lawyer of any high renown, he is the dirty secrets kinda of lawyer* and probably works cheap . . . that and Trump has stiffed so many lawyers (and many others) in his time he can't get any good legal help. 

*Better Call Saul


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> North Korea could return US soldiers' remains on Friday
> View attachment 2989
> New York Post - 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://nypost.com/2018/07/26/north-korea-could-return-us-soldiers-remains-on-friday/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjoouvoir3cAhUKQ6wKHWQJDR0QiJQBCCcwAA&usg=AOvVaw3PgwyfutHFYYrXldn_2mcX&ampcf=1


That photo alone cost Trump some of the Korean vote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That photo alone cost Trump some of the Korean vote.


Koreans love round eye Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


>



Right...apparently you, Maxine & the rest of the Democrats are cut from the same cloth...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/trump_puts_free_back_in_free_trade.html
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/trump_puts_free_back_in_free_trade.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Guess that censorship at Facebook wasn't such a good idea
JULY 26, 2018
Markets are mercilessly pounding the social media giant in today's trading, based on a lower than forecast earnings report.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/guess_that_censorship_at_facebook_wasnt_such_a_good_idea.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Bodies are starting to show up . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bodies are starting to show up . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

"If you’re going to obstruct justice, you do it quietly and secretly, not in public," Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani told the Times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is that Pompeo?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Pompeo?


No crazier than the rest of the shit you come up with.
Does he have a cat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Donald Trump to China: ‘We Have All the Cards’ on Trade
51 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/26/donald-trump-to-china-we-have-all-the-cards-on-trade/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiF-_Xl3b3cAhUMeKwKHeHQCa0QqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0klWCFIeM7jCXcHlO4h-2T


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

#MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2038692552828891


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2038692552828891


Cavuto has always busted Trump's balls.
Get a clue, sherlock.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 213583, member: 3"











/QUOTE

*Did you return those STOLEN Golf Balls yet......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *"If you’re going to obstruct justice, you do it quietly and secretly, not in public," *
> 
> 
> Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani told the Times.



*The Democratic Mantra !*

*By a filthy Rodent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

What happened to "Trump will push the button if he is elected"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

"I will be giving a major speech, on most likely Monday. We are going to be discussing all of the things that have taken place with the Clintons,"" Donald J. Trump 6/9/2016


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3001


Super Liar!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Super Liar!


Have you heard this one, no balz?
GDP 4.1%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

“Says a lot, DOESN’T IT?” Sharyl Attkisson shares leaked internal email that’s SO VERY damning for John Brennan
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/07/27/says-a-lot-doesnt-it-sharyl-attkisson-shares-leaked-internal-email-thats-so-very-damning-for-john-brennan/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “Says a lot, DOESN’T IT?” Sharyl Attkisson shares leaked internal email that’s SO VERY damning for John Brennan
> https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/07/27/says-a-lot-doesnt-it-sharyl-attkisson-shares-leaked-internal-email-thats-so-very-damning-for-john-brennan/


He even looks like an old timey soviet goon.


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard this one, no balz?
> GDP 4.1%
> View attachment 3002


Great pic. Not sure which one is better...Super Tool or I'm a tool. 

Have you read this, genius.

I wouldn't want to overstate the underlying strength in GDP growth based on Friday's numbers,” Omair Sharif, senior U.S.economist at Societe Generale, said before the report. “There was a big boost from trade, but that'll go away.” Going forward, “it's highly unlikely we'll get 4 percent growth, or even 3 percent on a sustained basis.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Great pic. Not sure which one is better...Super Tool or I'm a tool.
> 
> Have you read this, genius.
> 
> I wouldn't want to overstate the underlying strength in GDP growth based on Friday's numbers,” Omair Sharif, senior U.S.economist at Societe Generale, said before the report. “There was a big boost from trade, but that'll go away.” Going forward, “it's highly unlikely we'll get 4 percent growth, or even 3 percent on a sustained basis.”


I thought trade was going to destroy our economy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Great pic. Not sure which one is better...Super Tool or I'm a tool.
> 
> Have you read this, genius.
> 
> I wouldn't want to overstate the underlying strength in GDP growth based on Friday's numbers,” Omair Sharif, senior U.S.economist at Societe Generale, said before the report. “There was a big boost from trade, but that'll go away.” Going forward, “it's highly unlikely we'll get 4 percent growth, or even 3 percent on a sustained basis.”


Foreign, Anti American bloomberg  lefty kook.
No wonder you follow him.
Chicken little.


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought trade was going to destroy our economy?


Only when you boy

Yet the risks from tariff wars and afading effect from tax cuts are among reasons analysts see difficulty keeping the economy growing at such a robust pace.


Sheriff Joe said:


> Foreign, Anti American bloomberg  lefty kook.
> No wonder you follow him.
> Chicken little.


Not sure how reporting on the economy makes you anti American? Do you dry clean your hood and robes or do you need to do that at home? Just curious...

Post more pictures of your boy.....makes me laugh!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to "Trump will push the button if he is elected"?


Patience . . . "FIRE AND FURY!" . . . "THE LIKES OF WHICH MANKIND HAS NEVER SEEN!" . . . are you saying if pushed Trump will backdown?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard this one, no balz?
> GDP 4.1%
> View attachment 3002


Still riding that wave.

— President Donald Trump relentlessly congratulates himself for the healthy state of the U.S. economy, with its steady growth, low unemployment, busier factories and confident consumers.

But in the year since Trump’s inauguration, most analysts tend to agree on this: The economy remains essentially the same sturdy one he inherited from Barack Obama.

https://www.denverpost.com/2018/01/20/donald-trump-takes-credit-for-barack-obama-economy/

So the bullish outlook is not entirely without basis. The economy is doing well in most respects, and Trump’s policies have contributed. Tax cuts are good for business, everything else being equal, and so is deregulation — though either may also have damaging consequences in the future.


But presidents don’t have nearly as much to do with our economic fortunes as Trump’s supporters believe. And if they do, those people owe Barack Obama a big fat groveling apology.

Trump is the classic example of a man born on third base who thinks he hit a triple.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/chapman/ct-perspec-chapman-trump-economy-growth-jobs-128-20180126-story.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Muleface just got played big time by Micheal Cohen.....

Watch how this " little " drama plays out...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Hot Air

Trump victory lap: We’ve lowered the trade deficit by $50 billion already
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/27/trump-victory-lap-weve-lowered-trade-deficit-50-billion-already/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjlyPaXtcDcAhVFXq0KHZl2DSgQqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw3iPJOUKpgqRXznHI0AT7YY


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Only when you boy
> 
> Yet the risks from tariff wars and afading effect from tax cuts are among reasons analysts see difficulty keeping the economy growing at such a robust pace.
> 
> ...


Grey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Grey.


Grow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

FLASHBACK: Economic ‘Experts’ Predicted 4-Percent Growth Would Never Happen
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/27/economic-experts-trump-gdp-growth/&ved=2ahUKEwiAsf3PgMHcAhWj6IMKHRo3B7kQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw1eo237E4BKExbG9K1fO3hm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still riding that wave.
> 
> — President Donald Trump relentlessly congratulates himself for the healthy state of the U.S. economy, with its steady growth, low unemployment, busier factories and confident consumers.
> 
> ...


You are truly a coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Fail: 9 Times Globalists Claimed Mass Immigration Is Necessary to Increase GDP
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/27/fail-9-times-globalists-claimed-mass-immigration-is-necessary-to-increase-gdp/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwirlZbIgcHcAhVUyYMKHVwFDwsQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3GW0G3dzxyAywp5eMlo4vX&ampcf=1


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 27, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Great pic. Not sure which one is better...Super Tool or I'm a tool.
> 
> Have you read this, genius.
> 
> I wouldn't want to overstate the underlying strength in GDP growth based on Friday's numbers,” Omair Sharif, senior U.S.economist at Societe Generale, said before the report. “There was a big boost from trade, but that'll go away.” Going forward, “it's highly unlikely we'll get 4 percent growth, or even 3 percent on a sustained basis.”


Highly unlikely Trump gets elected prez...hmmmm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still riding that wave.
> 
> — President Donald Trump relentlessly congratulates himself for the healthy state of the U.S. economy, with its steady growth, low unemployment, busier factories and confident consumers.
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/27/top-obama-economist-gdp-even-stronger-than-it-looks/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwifqK3NzsHcAhUOeawKHfXbDPsQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw34JJNLZJC7sSkTT4WC9TPE

Top Obama Economist: GDP Even Stronger Than It Looks
14 hours ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Trump is not Reagan; he's Lincoln
JULY 28, 2018
Honest Abe knew how to handle gangster Democrats.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/trump_is_not_reagan_hes_lincoln.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Ann Coulter: Trump-Putin Hysteria Will Be 'Nothing Compared' to Trump Replacing Ruth Bader Ginsburg
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/27/ann-coulter-trump-putin-hysteria-will-be-nothing-compared-to-trump-replacing-ruth-bader-ginsburg/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9jeSb4MHcAhUHHqwKHcPWBvwQqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw0QryMkcL_houDwNvwiFHr8


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2018)

Should be a slam dunk --

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AJLhD-H0ehtLUSQ2XLJfLvZxVqNk43pA/view

Trump does not have the "good character" required to hold a DC liquor license.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Should be a slam dunk --
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AJLhD-H0ehtLUSQ2XLJfLvZxVqNk43pA/view
> 
> Trump does not have the "good character" required to hold a DC liquor license.


Effing hilarious . . . the lying, welching, pussy grabbing buffoon in chief! I know an Iraqi family that owns liquor stores from OB to Lakeside that get harassed on occasion for being, "TERRORIST!" and told to go home (most likely from the type that cheer for Trump). But then again they are a good, humble, law abiding, Christian family that pays their bills, in full.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Effing hilarious . . . the lying, welching, pussy grabbing buffoon in chief! I know an Iraqi family that owns liquor stores from OB to Lakeside that get harassed on occasion for being, "TERRORIST!" and told to go home (most likely from the type that cheer for Trump). But then again they are a good, humble, law abiding, Christian family that pays their bills, in full.




*You look for these type of narratives....nothing else.*

*I know good upstanding American Businessmen who have been *
*Violently harassed for wearing Red Baseball Caps with four letters on it.*

*Now what Beotch....*

*Like I've told you many times before, be careful what side you pick *
*when the Civil unrest occurs.....You are a Huge target at present....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You look for these type of narratives....nothing else.*
> 
> *I know good upstanding American Businessmen who have been *
> *Violently harassed for wearing Red Baseball Caps with four letters on it.*
> ...


The war of the States aka The Civil War or as your type call it, "The War of Northern Aggression" is over your type lost and will continue to lose. You got lucky this time with Trump, but the people of the USA won't let that happen again.  The South will not rise again.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The war of the States aka The Civil War or as your type call it, "The War of Northern Aggression" is over your type lost and will continue to lose. You got lucky this time with Trump, but the people of the USA won't let that happen again.  The South will not rise again.


*The term " Civil War " has many uses in the English language, you might*
*want to look it up before stepping out on the plank once again.....*

*The " People " of the United States elected Donald J Trump....*
*One rogue State ( California ) rigged the election votes by *
*3.5 + million to try and sway the popular vote for the filthy*
*Criminal you supported ....named Hillary Rodham Clinton.*
*The same lady who stole the donated funds from Haiti that*
*was to help rebuild the island...*
*The same lady who stole the primary from Bernie Sanders....*
*The same lady who attempted to steal the election thru*
*spying via the Steele Dossier...*
*The same lady who stole the lives of FOUR Americans in*
*Benghazi.....*
*The same lady who stole 20 % of America's Uranium and*
*sold it to RUSSIA....*
*The same lady who stole over 100 + lives of Americans who*
*were set to testify against her and that filthy bent dick *
*husband of hers....*

*You support a Criminal Enterprise operated under the*
*auspices of a Political Party...*

*Do you EVER wonder why YOUR parties symbol is*
*a " Jackass "....stop and think about that for a while...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

espola said:


>


I stamped that post "Winner" as there is no "Classic!" choice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Ninth Circuit panel unanimously backs lawsuit against San Jose police who stood by and watched attacks on Trump supporters
JULY 28, 2018
Normally, suing police for failing to prevent crime is not allowed by courts.  But a three-judge panel of the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has just ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/ninth_circuit_panel_unanimously_backs_lawsuit_against_san_jose_police_who_stood_by_and_watched_attacks_on_trump_supporters.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

The Latest: Trump willing to shut down government over wall - AP News - Breaking News
35 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/07/29/the-latest-trump-willing-to-shut-down-government-over-wall-n2504849?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiqh-W9ycTcAhUh_IMKHWcJDsQQqUMwAXoECAoQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3gxEyEZC4bjnZPoC3HsC4F&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

espola said:


>


Sucka


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Therapists Seeing Patients With Trump Derangement Syndrome
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/29/trump-derangement-syndrome-therapy/&ved=2ahUKEwiDibuy78XcAhUhxoMKHRe9ByYQqUMwBnoECAgQHQ&usg=AOvVaw3xFPpKzPVb8w0c2aW2a8-W


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

President Trump Is Correct -- Study Shows 90% Of Administration Media Coverage Is Negative
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/07/29/presiden-trump-is-correct---study-shows-90-of-media-coverage-negative-study-shows-n2504929?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjd0LTw78XcAhWL5YMKHRsSBuMQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw190ziVrBBEsveCX_7ARfrO


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> President Trump Is Correct -- Study Shows 90% Of Administration Media Coverage Is Negative
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/07/29/presiden-trump-is-correct---study-shows-90-of-media-coverage-negative-study-shows-n2504929?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjd0LTw78XcAhWL5YMKHRsSBuMQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw190ziVrBBEsveCX_7ARfrO


Truth hurts don't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth hurts don't it?


You tell me.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

Rudy says he doesn't know if t was lying about the t-tower meeting.  

I can help you Rudy - he's lying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Rudy says he doesn't know if t was lying about the t-tower meeting.
> 
> I can help you Rudy - he's lying.








RUDY: 'COLLUSION NOT A CRIME'


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> RUDY: 'COLLUSION NOT A CRIME'


It's not a crime (as long as that is as far as it goes, and doesn't evolve into other things, like perjury, obstruction of justice, financial fraud, etc) - it's just political suicide.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth hurts don't it?


Apparently


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not a crime (as long as that is as far as it goes, and doesn't evolve into other things, like perjury, obstruction of justice, financial fraud, etc) - it's just political suicide.


Not sure if in this climate of a Republican congress well aware of gerrymandered districts thick with Trump supporters that could care less about Trump's crooked and deviant behavior, in fact relish it, that there is much threat of political suicide.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Rudy says he doesn't know if t was lying about the t-tower meeting.
> 
> I can help you Rudy - he's lying.


Yes.  Now what?  Collusion?  I agree.  Show me the votes.  Timeline?  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure if in this climate of a Republican congress well aware of gerrymandered districts thick with Trump supporters that could care less about Trump's crooked and deviant behavior, in fact relish it, that there is much threat of political suicide.


grammarly.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

US News
*LMFAO! Ruth Bader Ginsberg claims she has 5 more years on SCOTUS and the jokes write themselves*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


But you do agree... it is kinda funny how besides Trump no one is bragging about the economy? 
Wonder if they are thinking Trump policies of tax cuts for the wealthy and $2 Trillion a year deficit might look good now... but boy that video going to be a really be like a weight around their necks an few years down the road when the bill has come due.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> But you do agree... it is kinda funny how besides Trump no one is bragging about the economy?
> Wonder if they are thinking Trump policies of tax cuts for the wealthy and $2 Trillion a year deficit might look good now... but boy that video going to be a really be like a weight around their necks an few years down the road when the bill has come due.


Yep, reminds me of Obama care.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Food for thought...



> *GDP growth touted as “historic” by Trump is anything but*
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-gdp-growth-touted-as-historic-by-trump-is-totally-standard/
> 
> President Trump on Friday touted the U.S. economy's 4.1 percent growth in the second quarter as "an economic turnaround of historic proportions." He also predicted the spurt will be sustained and even accelerate.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

*President Ready to Meet Iran 'Anytime'...*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, reminds me of Obama care.


Remember that?  Want to talk about core campaign promises of 2016... boy did Repubs wiff on all those promises to repeal Obama care.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Ready to Meet Iran 'Anytime'...*


Stop me if you've heard this one before.  Two hot heads walk into a bar, sit down, and...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Let me know if you have heard this one,
*Rand Paul: I’ve thought about it long enough. I’m supporting Kavanaugh.*
Allahpundit Jul 30, 2018 1:31 PM





“I believe he will carefully adhere to the Constitution and will take his job to protect individual liberty seriously.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Remember that?  Want to talk about core campaign promises of 2016... boy did Repubs wiff on all those promises to repeal Obama care.


Yes, the repubs are a bunch of pussies, that we will agree on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Stop me if you've heard this one before.  Two hot heads walk into a bar, sit down, and...


 . . . and see two Corinthians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

DEM DAM BROKEN
*Kavanaugh meets with swing-vote Sen. Manchin, clearing way for possible left-wing support*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and see two Corinthians.


Can you believe it?
Look at how proud Melania is of her husband?
Have you ever been that proud of your man?


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 214206, member: 3"








/QUOTE



*Nothing like a little " Democratic " Humor .......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and see two Corinthians.



Piss their pants and leave.....

You see the " Two " filthy hot heads were Democrats.....


----------



## Friesland (Jul 30, 2018)

Good night Paulie Trialstartstomorrow...

Sleep tight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Ready to Meet Iran 'Anytime'...*


Funny, that's what Obama said, and boy oh boy did the the reich wing apparatchik come unglued.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Patriotism: The Secret of Trump's Success
KARIN MCQUILLAN
Unlike his political rivals, President Trump wants to use our full power. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/patriotism_the_secret_of_trumps_success.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Patriotism: The Secret of Trump's Success
> KARIN MCQUILLAN
> Unlike his political rivals, President Trump wants to use our full power.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/patriotism_the_secret_of_trumps_success.html


Fluff filled opinion piece . . . that and more of the same nutter habit of projecting what they want Trump to be, regardless of any evidence to back such assertions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fluff filled opinion piece . . . that and more of the same nutter habit of projecting what they want Trump to be, regardless of any evidence to back such assertions.


Let me help you out,

pa·tri·ot·ism
[ˈpātrēəˌtizəm]
NOUN

the quality of being patriotic; devotion to and vigorous support for one's country.
"a highly decorated officer of unquestionable integrity and patriotism"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hopefully this will make things all bettah,

*Kim Kardashian On Kimmel: 'I Have Nothing Bad To Say About The President' *


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Legal expert opinion on "collusion" --

https://nationalparalegal.edu/ViewNews.aspx?intTakeOnNewsID=129


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Legal expert opinion on "collusion" --
> 
> https://nationalparalegal.edu/ViewNews.aspx?intTakeOnNewsID=129


Paralegal?
You are a funny old man.
I am not interested in a paralegals opinion.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paralegal?
> You are a funny old man.
> I am not interested in a paralegals opinion.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paralegal?
> You are a funny old man.
> I am not interested in a paralegals opinion.


That's funny as you post BS all day that comes from people who's only claim to fame is they work for a nutter tabloid dispensing highly biased BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

*CNBC Survey: 59% Approve Trump’s Handling of Economy*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Legal expert opinion on "collusion" --
> 
> https://nationalparalegal.edu/ViewNews.aspx?intTakeOnNewsID=129


The term “collusion” is defined as “concerted activity toward a common purpose.”[2] The colloquial connotation of the word indicates that people who “collude” have worked together, usually in secret, to do something illegal. Still, other than in an antitrust context, “collusion” is not the name of a crime. (In antitrust law, two product sellers who conspire to set the price for goods may be guilty of “collusion,” but that is obviously not relevant here.) Former federal prosecutor Andrew McCarthy recently wrote that “collusion is a hopelessly vague term.”[3]There is no federal law that criminalizes collusion between a political campaign and foreign government. Even though “colluding” with a foreign government, especially one as hostile as the Russian government may be inappropriate or politically damaging, it’s not illegal. In this sense, collusion is viewed as a political term and not a legal term. As a result, Trump Jr, Manafort, and Kushner could not be prosecuted under a charge called “collusion.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


Didn't you read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny as you post BS all day that comes from people who's only claim to fame is they work for a nutter tabloid dispensing highly biased BS.


It would serve you better to listen to me and read what I post, you just might learn something.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you read it?


I usually read it for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I usually read it for him.


You're a giver too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

LOOK FAMILIAR?
*Painting of Trump team 'Crossing the Swamp' touches off social media frenzy*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LOOK FAMILIAR?
> *Painting of Trump team 'Crossing the Swamp' touches off social media frenzy*


Out looking for more swamp creatures to bring on board.


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LOOK FAMILIAR?
> *Painting of Trump team 'Crossing the Swamp' touches off so*


WTF? Don't tell me you like this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> WTF? Don't tell me you like this.


Ok, I won't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're a giver too?


Always have been.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

The way to lose the House is to cave to Democrats and the WSJ on immigration
AUGUST 1, 2018
President Trump has strategy to burn.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/the_way_to_lose_the_house_is_to_cave_to_democrats_and_the_wsj_on_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

AS THE PROBE TURNS:
TRUMP WARNS MUELLER;
TELLS SESSIONS TO 'END IT'


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AS THE PROBE TURNS:
> TRUMP WARNS MUELLER;
> TELLS SESSIONS TO 'END IT'


Seems Trump world is getting awful nervous lately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems Trump world is getting awful nervous lately.


Maybe, did you see his speech in Florida last night? Anything but nervous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

*GREAT: PRIVATE PAYROLLS SOAR...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Who says the media is biased?
*Politico’s Marc Caputo Mocks Trump Rally Attendees: Toothless ‘Garbage People’

Update: Apology*

Politico reporter Marc Caputo mocked attendees of President Donald Trump’s Tampa rally Tuesday night, referring to them as toothless “garbage people


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Gee, I wonder why Obama didn't get this handled years ago?
*Mexico extradites another suspect in murder of Border Patrol officer*
Ed Morrissey Aug 01, 2018 8:41 AM





Slow, but still furious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Turkey, however, refused to comply. The Trump administration followed through on its threat and hit Turkish Minister of Justice Abdulhamit Gul and Minister of Interior Suleyman Soylu with sanctions for being leaders “of an entity that has engaged in, or whose members have engaged in, serious human rights abuse.”

The two ministers will have any assets and properties under U.S. jurisdiction blocked and U.S. persons will be prohibited from engaging in financial transactions with the ministers, CNN reported.

In the news release announcing the sanctions, Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin called Brunson’s detention “unjust” and “simply unacceptable.”

He added, “President Trump has made it abundantly clear that the United States expects Turkey to release him immediately.”

In a news conference on Wednesday, White House press secretary Sarah Sanders stressed that the administration found Brunson’s imprisonment to be “unfair and unjust” and that it saw “no evidence that Pastor Brunson has done anything wrong.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Absolute BS. Trump changed the narrative because he didn't like the idea of people being made aware of police brutality and those that agree with that latched on. Idiots like you. Another case of creating an alternate reality.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Absolute BS. Trump changed the narrative because he didn't like the idea of people being made aware of police brutality and those that agree with that latched on. Idiots like you. Another case of creating an alternate reality.


Fake News and a lot of Fake Police Brutality. Hand up don't shoot, just a fucking lie that started it all and you bought into it, whitey.
Baltimore ring any bells?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News and a lot of Fake Police Brutality. Hand up don't shoot, just a fucking lie that started it all and you bought into it, whitey.
> Baltimore ring any bells?


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News and a lot of Fake Police Brutality. Hand up don't shoot, just a fucking lie that started it all and you bought into it, whitey.
> Baltimore ring any bells?


I am comforted to know that all those instances in the news of police brutality are just fake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I am comforted to know that all those instances in the news of police brutality are just fake.


Try actually reading my post or would you like me to have IZ do it for you?
You big filipino dummy.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Try actually reading my post or would you like me to have IZ do it for you?
> You big filipino dummy.


You are really showing what you are.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Feeling hot breath on his neck?  t says that son-in-law JK's new #1 priority is prison reform.

Does that mean he already turned in his term paper on Mideast peace?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You are really showing what you are.


Why do you lie so? If your argument is so strong you would not need to lie about what I post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I am comforted to know that all those instances in the news of police brutality are just fake.


Maybe it's like the way the nutters see Sandyhook and other atrocious acts as "false flag" events with paid actors, "dying".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

“That is VILE”: Clip of Sarah Sanders defending free speech makes Nicolle Wallace sweat (video)
9 hours ago

The media obviously aren’t happy with the Trump administration’s response, which was given at Wednesday’s press briefing. Sarah Huckabee Sanders explained that the White House believed in both freedom of the press and freedom of speech and thought the two went hand-in-hand … a response which MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace said was “vile” and made her sweat.








Kyle Drennen

@kjdrennen
IRONY: After playing clip of @PressSec supporting First Amendment, MSNBC's @NicolleDWallace bans any future soundbites from 'vile' Sarah Sanders.

What is utterly maniacal about this clip is the hypocrisy of these panelists who have said nil a word about the numerous conservatives who have been physically assaulted recently....one pompous, arrogant, self-righteous reporter gets heckled at a TRUMP rally and its Armageddon?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/08/01/that-is-vile-clip-of-sarah-sanders-defending-free-speech-makes-nicolle-wallace-sweat-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiWzIXdmc7cAhUDS60KHchrCP0QqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3JKPBT7Qt2RB_fMdwssj4R&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Woman charged with intentionally ramming a car because it had a Trump bumper sticker
AUGUST 2, 2018
Alleged perp was caught on video, but pleads "not guilty." Will she claim temporary insanity via Trump Derangement Syndrome?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/woman_charged_with_intentionally_ramming_a_car_because_it_had_a_trump_bumper_sticker.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1024967606577573891

Charles Koch of Koch Brothers, who claims to be giving away millions of dollars to politicians even though I know very few who have seen this (?), now makes the ridiculous statement that what President Trump is doing is unfair to “foreign workers.” He is correct, AMERICA FIRST!

3:38 AM - Aug 2, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

*IMPEACH FOTY FIVE

POLL: TRUMP APPROVAL 50%  *


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

Trump defenders are struggling to defuse t's tweet ordering Sessions to end the Mueller probe of Russian interference now that it is getting too close to him by saying it's not really obstruction of justice because everyone can see the tweet.  

Perhaps they didn't realize that everyone can see how desperate they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

*WATCH: Katy Tur, Rob Reiner Prove Exactly Why Americans Distrust The Media*





YouTube Screenshot





ByJacob Airey
August 2, 2018
656 views
In what can only be described as a severe case of a lack of awareness, during Wednesday’s edition of "MSNBC Live," anchor Katy Tur and Hollywood director Rob Reiner stood aghast that supporters of President Trump would dare to heckle CNN correspondent Jim Acosta at a rally in Tampa, Florida.

After expressing indignation that President Trump would dare retweet the viral video, Tur said, "The President hasn't said a word to his supporters to tell them to cool off, to chill out, to calm down. He stokes this," MRCTV reports.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

http://dilbert.com/strip/2018-07-22


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump defenders are struggling to defuse t's tweet ordering Sessions to end the Mueller probe of Russian interference now that it is getting too close to him by saying it's not really obstruction of justice because everyone can see the tweet.
> 
> Perhaps they didn't realize that everyone can see how desperate they are.


Keep shooting your .22 at the speeding Trump train.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

See? She is on your side.







*IVANKA: Family separations at border 'low point'...** 
*
*Media not enemy of the people...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep shooting your .22 at the speeding Trump train.


Yes, little Q boy we hear you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, little Q boy we hear you.


I don't know what that means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what that means.


It's your people, I know it's difficult, but actually read your leader in here nono's stuff and tell me I'm wrong . . . the rest of you either fall in line or like LE watch it go on without offering any rebuttal to the lunacy, therefor   becoming complicit in his silence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's your people, I know it's difficult, but actually read your leader in here nono's stuff and tell me I'm wrong . . . the rest of you either fall in line or like LE watch it go on without offering any rebuttal to the lunacy, therefor   becoming complicit in his silence.


What does Q mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

POLL: TRUMP APPROVAL 50%...
5 POINTS HIGHER THAN OBAMA AT POINT IN PRESIDENCY... 
Hispanics boosting numbers...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> POLL: TRUMP APPROVAL 50%...
> 5 POINTS HIGHER THAN OBAMA AT POINT IN PRESIDENCY...
> Hispanics boosting numbers...


The Gateway Pundit? Get real. 

trump-approval-ratings
https://news.gallup.com/poll/203198/presidential-approval-ratings-donald-trump.aspx


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Michigan seems to be flipping on President Donald Trump.

Voters in the key swing state that Trump unexpectedly won in 2016 now overwhelmingly disapprove of his performance after his first year in office, according to a new poll. 

The survey, conducted by Glengariff Group Inc. on behalf of _The Detroit News_ and WDIV, found that Trump's approval rating in the Great Lakes State has dropped to 39.5 percent, while his disapproval rating has risen to 54 percent. Women in Michigan voiced the loudest opposition, with 66 percent saying they "strongly" disapprove of Trump and 39 percent giving his first year in office an F grade. 

"His approval ratings are terrible; it's that simple," Rich Czuba, who completed the study and founded the Glengariff Group, told _The Detroit News._ "We are the bellwether state at this point. Michigan is going to reflect what is occurring nationally."

https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-michigan-approval-rating-789395


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Michigan seems to be flipping on President Donald Trump.
> 
> Voters in the key swing state that Trump unexpectedly won in 2016 now overwhelmingly disapprove of his performance after his first year in office, according to a new poll.
> 
> ...


Newsweek? AYFKM?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Newsweek? AYFKM?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Where is union boy?
*AFL-CIO’s Trumka won’t rule out unions endorsing Trump in 2020*

Pressed as to how serious he was about the AFL-CIO considering not endorsing the Democratic nominee for president for the first time since 1972, Trumka insisted “we will consider every candidate who’s running in 2020.”

Recalling the last presidential race, the union chief pointed out that “Trump got 3 percent more of our members than [Republican nominee Mitt] Romney did in 2012, but Hillary Clinton, unfortunately for her, got 10 percent less of our members than Obama did in 2012. And some didn’t vote for President or some voted third party.”

Trump gained among union members, Trumka felt, “because people were mad. They were looking for someone who was going to change the economy. They felt there were assaults on their health care and assaults on their pensions. People were looking for someone who will shake up the status quo, because the economy wasn’t working for them. Their wages were flattened and they found that candidate in Donald Trump.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Newsweek? AYFKM?


Have you got your Qanon coin, T-shirt and decoder ring yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is union boy?
> *AFL-CIO’s Trumka won’t rule out unions endorsing Trump in 2020*
> 
> Pressed as to how serious he was about the AFL-CIO considering not endorsing the Democratic nominee for president for the first time since 1972, Trumka insisted “we will consider every candidate who’s running in 2020.”
> ...


Smart business, see what you are offered first, commit later . . . and the members voting stats sound right for that time, but the times are a changing. We'll all see where Trump and Co. are in the future, time and Mueller will tell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


Today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Today?


Avoidance? You are just a troll, nothing more.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

We have seen t's crew change their mantra from "No collusion" to "Collusion is not illegal" to "Collusion - so what?"


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

http://dilbert.com/strip/2018-07-24


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> We have seen t's crew change their mantra from "No collusion" to "Collusion is not illegal" to "Collusion - so what?"


Desperate times call for desperate measures . . . aka Rudy muddying the waters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

*USA goes ahead with tax on Canadian newsprint...*


----------



## Friesland (Aug 2, 2018)

I think this is going very well for Paulie Notaste.

I can confirm that my bookkeeper and tax accountants don't know about any accounts I have in Cyprus to wire money to buy cars, clothes and real estate. So Paulie is just like me!

I think Paulie is going to come across as very honest if he takes the stand.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's your people, I know it's difficult, but actually read your leader in here nono's stuff and tell me I'm wrong . . . the rest of you either fall in line or like LE watch it go on without offering any rebuttal to the lunacy, therefor   becoming complicit in his silence.


*You follow me like a " little " lost puppy....*
*It's ok I'll continue to " feed " you......my " little " Rodent.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think this is going very well for Paulie Notaste.
> 
> I can confirm that my bookkeeper and tax accountants don't know about any accounts I have in Cyprus to wire money to buy cars, clothes and real estate. So Paulie is just like me!
> 
> I think Paulie is going to come across as very honest if he takes the stand.



*Every Lefty has accounts in Cyprus....Just ask Mueller/Wiessman where theirs are.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Why is Trump fighting the trade war?
GREG RICHARDS
Here's why.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/why_is_trump_fighting_the_trade_war.html​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's your people, I know it's difficult, but actually read your leader in here nono's stuff and tell me I'm wrong . . . the rest of you either fall in line or like LE watch it go on without offering any rebuttal to the lunacy, therefor   becoming complicit in his silence.


Speaking of lunacy...you are as far left as a wacko can be and not be in hiding or jail....your leader? Sounds like rhetoric from the Confederacy....
Complicit? Guilt by association? You fuckin' idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think this is going very well for Paulie Notaste.
> 
> I can confirm that my bookkeeper and tax accountants don't know about any accounts I have in Cyprus to wire money to buy cars, clothes and real estate. So Paulie is just like me!
> 
> I think Paulie is going to come across as very honest if he takes the stand.


The judge seems amused by the prosecution....Paulie may not have to take the stand....was he charged with collusion, or espionage?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

RECORD 155,965,000 EMPLOYED


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*Report: Intel Officials Support Revoking Brennan, Clapper Security Clearances*
526


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*Trump: I Would ‘Personally Prefer’ a Shutdown Before Midterms…*
4,998

*…Sez Rush, Hannity Agree*
1,158


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

* 
*
*Judge Ellis Loses Patience with Mueller Prosecutors; Ends Court Early...*

_*'Prosecute somebody because they wear nice clothes?'*_


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

"I have great respect for the U.K. United Kingdom. Great respect. People call it Britain. They call it Great Britain. They used to call it England, different parts." 

--Very Stable Genius


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> "I have great respect for the U.K. United Kingdom. Great respect. People call it Britain. They call it Great Britain. They used to call it England, different parts."
> 
> --Very Stable Genius


Don't forget the most powerful and the most important man in the world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't forget the most powerful and the most important man in the world.


That's not a Bruce Springsteen quote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*'FAKE NEWS' FIGHT TURNS PERSONAL...** 
*
*CNN: Acosta's Life 'Was in Jeopardy' at Rally...** 
*
*FLASHBACK 2008: Angry Mobs target FOXNEWS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's not a Bruce Springsteen quote.


Whatever that means.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't forget the most powerful and the most important man in the world.


Really?  Let's suppose a couple dozen Russian government employees started a very public investigation into Putin's behavior.  How long do you think they would last?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Really?  Let's suppose a couple dozen Russian government employees started a very public investigation into Putin's behavior.  How long do you think they would last?


You think Putin is more powerful than Mr President Trump?


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think Putin is more powerful than Mr President Trump?


Yes


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think Putin is more powerful than Mr President Trump?


Can t shut down an investigation into his conduct?  Putin can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Yes


Must be good to know you and E agree on things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Can t shut down an investigation into his conduct?  Putin can.


So, I will take that as a no.
I hope Trump wins again in 2020.


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be good to know you and E agree on things.


It's not about agreement. It's about Putin having your boy by the balls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> It's not about agreement. It's about Putin having your boy by the balls.


You wish.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I will take that as a no.
> I hope Trump wins again in 2020.


Ignoramus.  Not only can't t stop the investigation, he is trying to do it because Putin wants him to.  Who's more powerful there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.  Not only can't t stop the investigation, he is trying to do it because Putin wants him to.  Who's more powerful there?


I will still take that as a no, you mealy mouthed dick.


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish.


No....I don't wish for that but your boy put himself in the situation. He will keep washing Putin's nuts just like you will keep washing T's. 

Good luck with that


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> No....I don't wish for that but your boy put himself in the situation. He will keep washing Putin's nuts just like you will keep washing T's.
> 
> Good luck with that


You wish.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will still take that as a no, you mealy mouthed dick.


You sure get angry when confronted by reality . . . better go back to your safe space in the nutterville bubble, what an effing snowflake you have turned out to be.


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish.


Are you in the fourth fucking grade ball washer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure get angry when confronted by reality . . . better go back to your safe space in the nutterville bubble, what an effing snowflake you have turned out to be.


HA. That is just a term of endearment for e-reader.
You can't possibly really think I am  snowflake.
You big Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Are you in the fourth fucking grade ball washer?


You wish.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will still take that as a no, you mealy mouthed dick.


Since the plumber is absent, you can feel free to take up his denial wrench.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HA. That is just a term of endearment for e-reader.
> You can't possibly really think I am  snowflake.
> You big Dummy.


You constantly whine and act overly aggrieved, by everything from women and children seeking a better life away from murderous gangs to people who simply want to live their life as they see fit without bothering others.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.  Not only can't t stop the investigation, he is trying to do it because Putin wants him to.  Who's more powerful there?


Again... you know this how? The same way you know that Russia spies on every foreigner? Still waiting for that proof...

You are the ignoramus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Since the plumber is absent, you can feel free to take up his denial wrench.


Should I give him a call and see what's up?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again... you know this how? The same way you know that Russia spies on every foreigner? Still waiting for that proof...
> 
> You are the ignoramus.


https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/europe/sexual-blackmail-russia-style-a-history-of-kompromat-1.2934451

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/pay-no-attention-to-the-spies-on-the-23rd-floor-17885145/

https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-kgb-welcomes-you-to-estonias-hotel-viru-please-mind-the-hidden-bugs

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/14/opinion/sunday/that-time-the-kgb-slipped-me-vodka.html

etc, etc, etc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You constantly whine and act overly aggrieved, by everything from women and children seeking a better life away from murderous gangs to people who simply want to live their life as they see fit without bothering others.


Just pointing out the why our society is going down the tubes from liberal utopia dreams.
Dummy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/europe/sexual-blackmail-russia-style-a-history-of-kompromat-1.2934451
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/pay-no-attention-to-the-spies-on-the-23rd-floor-17885145/
> 
> ...


None of those say anything about spying on every foreigner. 

Try again ignoramus...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should I give him a call and see what's up?


Pretty sure he wouldn't take it.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> None of those say anything about spying on every foreigner.
> 
> Try again ignoramus...


You don't think they spied on t every time he went there?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't think they spied on t every time he went there?


That's not what you posted you ignoramus.  You posted that they spy on every foreigner and your yet to back it up. 

As usual you post stuff that you can't back it up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should I give him a call and see what's up?


Please do duck....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sure he wouldn't take it.


Aff would take the call...
Duck would be once again disappointed when he was informed that he was so full of shit even a plumber can't help him...


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not what you posted you ignoramus.  You posted that they spy on every foreigner and your yet to back it up.
> 
> As usual you post stuff that you can't back it up.


But I just did, and you denied it without reading.  If you are comfortably embedded in your hopeless ignorance, it's obvious there is not much I can do about it.  So back to the question before your"truth-seeking" diversion - has t figured out yet that they watched and recorded everything he did in Russia?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> But I just did, and you denied it without reading.  If you are comfortably embedded in your hopeless ignorance, it's obvious there is not much I can do about it.  So back to the question before your"truth-seeking" diversion - has t figured out yet that they watched and recorded everything he did in Russia?


What was that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> But I just did, and you denied it without reading.  If you are comfortably embedded in your hopeless ignorance, it's obvious there is not much I can do about it.  So back to the question before your"truth-seeking" diversion - has t figured out yet that they watched and recorded everything he did in Russia?


The problem is YOU did not read the articles that you posted. 

So in your words... please continue. 

In my words... please continue you ignoramus.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> *But I just did,* and you denied it without reading.  If you are comfortably embedded in your hopeless ignorance, it's obvious there is not much I can do about it.  So back to the question before your"truth-seeking" diversion - has t figured out yet that they watched and recorded everything he did in Russia?


You truly do live in bizarro world..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sure he wouldn't take it.


He may be more of a man than you think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Aff would take the call...
> Duck would be once again disappointed when he was informed that he was so full of shit even a plumber can't help him...


Aff would, Ricky might need to seek advice from his twitter handler first.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The problem is YOU did not read the articles that you posted.
> 
> So in your words... please continue.
> 
> In my words... please continue you ignoramus.


You avoided answering the question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> You avoided answering the question.


The fact that you would post that is hilarious!

You, the guy who will throw up a bunch of meaningless links and then says " But I did" answer.

You, the guy who avoids answering questions and then will double down on his lie.

You, the guy who tries his best evasion tactics when he knows that he is wrong but still denies it.

For once, try posting a link that pertains to what you posted. Russia spies on all foreigners.  Not some, not most, but all foreigners.  I'll help you... you can't. So now you try your best spin and try to wiggle your way out of it by deflecting it to me.

Everyone sees it E... everyone but you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aff would, Ricky might need to seek advice from his twitter handler first.


Same guy bozo...same answer duck shit....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The problem is YOU did not read the articles that you posted.
> 
> So in your words... please continue.
> 
> In my words... please continue you ignoramus.


Thus E-reader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The fact that you would post that is hilarious!
> 
> You, the guy who will throw up a bunch of meaningless links and then says " But I did" answer.
> 
> ...


E is just a really really bad troll, as in not good at it.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The fact that you would post that is hilarious!
> 
> You, the guy who will throw up a bunch of meaningless links and then says " But I did" answer.
> 
> ...


Do you think they spied on t?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Same guy bozo...same answer duck shit....


Big change in my opinion.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think they spied on t?


See what your doing? Because you make BS claims and now can't back them up you go to your deflecting routine. 

So I guess that means you were wrong about Russia sice you can't back it up. 

But that's normal for you..being wrong.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> See what your doing? Because you make BS claims and now can't back them up you go to your deflecting routine.
> 
> So I guess that means you were wrong about Russia sice you can't back it up.
> 
> But that's normal for you..being wrong.


You're still avoiding the question.

Do you think that the Russians spied on t?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> You're still avoiding the question.
> 
> Do you think that the Russians spied on t?


Keep trying Sunshine... it's fun when you make a fool out of yourself.

Btw.. where is your information that Russia spied on 81 million foreign visitors? You know, like you posted they did. 

Hypocrisy is another one of your strong points.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine... it's fun when you make a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Btw.. where is your information that Russia spied on 81 million foreign visitors? You know, like you posted they did.
> 
> Hypocrisy is another one of your strong points.


How big a portion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?  50%?  10%?  1%?  Do you think t would have been in the 1%?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> How big a portion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?  50%?  10%?  1%?  Do you think t would have been in the 1%?


I have no idea Sunshine. But I do know that it's not ALL of them like you posted...


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I have no idea Sunshine. But I do know that it's not ALL of them like you posted...


Is it none?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Is it none?


You don't read very well, do you. Nor do you comprehend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't read very well, do you. Nor do you comprehend.


Maybe his slobber bib is on too tight?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe his slobber bib is on too tight?


That just made me bust up laughing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That just made me bust up laughing!


Hey, it's Friday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> How big a portion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?  50%?  10%?  1%?  Do you think t would have been in the 1%?


An ironworker I grew up around (God rest his soul) was doing some post-tension work in Russia and said, even after extensive security screening and not being allowed to travel out of the area they were working, they always knew they were being watched.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, it's Friday.


Does that mean you'll get a break from being on call all week, all day, to immediately respond to posts in here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/12/leadup-iraq-war-timeline/


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't read very well, do you. Nor do you comprehend.


Did you say none, and I missed it?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An ironworker I grew up around (God rest his soul) was doing some post-tension work in Russia and said, even after extensive security screening and not being allowed to travel out of the area they were working, they always knew they were being watched.


Even outside of Russia, I have been approached by people who seemed to already know I had a technical background in Singapore, Sweden, and places in the USA.  Maybe they were just checking up on me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/12/leadup-iraq-war-timeline/


https://news.vice.com/article/the-cia-just-declassified-the-document-that-supposedly-justified-the-iraq-invasion


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you say none, and I missed it?


You miss a lot... but everyone knows that.


Try actually reading the post that your responding to and you might not look so foolish.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that mean you'll get a break from being on call all week, all day, to immediately respond to posts in here?


Says the guy with nearly 8,500 post..

I bet if you combine all your other accounts together you would be the numero uno poster!


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You miss a lot... but everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> Try actually reading the post that your responding to and you might not look so foolish.


My original thought was that t knows what he did every time he was in Russia, and now he knows that it is all recorded.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> My original thought was that t knows what he did every time he was in Russia, and now he knows that it is all recorded.


I would expect that he knows what he did. Just like you know what you did. 

Did you listen to the press conference with the Italian Prime Minister last week. Did President Trump sound as if he was worried about Russia? No. He actually sounded defiant.

Your reaching. But hey, it gives you something to lose sleep over.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> My original thought was that t knows what he did every time he was in Russia, and now he knows that it is all recorded.


Still waiting for that information backing up your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners. Or do you admit you were wrong about that?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Still waiting for that information backing up your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners. Or do you admit you were wrong about that?


I offered 1%.  You want less, but not "none"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that mean you'll get a break from being on call all week, all day, to immediately respond to posts in here?


I am a paid professional.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I offered 1%.  You want less, but not "none"?


How about you go back and read my previous post for your answer.

How about you provide proof for your claim. Or just admit that your wrong.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How about you go back and read my previous post for your answer.
> 
> How about you provide proof for your claim. Or just admit that your wrong.


grammarly.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


Learn how to properly post a link...


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 215196, member: 3"

"I have great respect for the U.K. United Kingdom. Great respect. People call it Britain. They call it Great Britain. They used to call it England, different parts."

--Very Stable Genius

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Multi Sport, post: 215323, member: 737"

The fact that you would post that is hilarious!

You, the guy who will throw up a bunch of meaningless links and then says " But I did" answer.

You, the guy who avoids answering questions and then will double down on his lie.

You, the guy who tries his best evasion tactics when he knows that he is wrong but still denies it.

For once, try posting a link that pertains to what you posted. Russia spies on all foreigners.  Not some, not most, but all foreigners.  I'll help you... you can't. So now you try your best spin and try to wiggle your way out of it by deflecting it to me.

Everyone sees it E... everyone but you.

/QUOTE


*He's a LIAR and a THIEF....*

*They operate like that, hence the abuse they receive.*

*The only way to even partially redeem his sorry ass would be to*
*post a picture of himself and the head of the Country Club *
*together as he returns the stolen Balls with an apology.*

*He won't though, thieves operate like that.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Major Upset in the Tennessee Gubernatorial Primary Hints Populism Is Alive and Well
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/08/03/major-upset-tennessee-gubernatorial-primary-hints-populism-alive-well/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Uh Oh,


POLL: Black Support For Trump Nearly Doubles Since Last Year
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34001/poll-black-support-trump-nearly-doubles-last-year-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj12caYrtPcAhUJZKwKHR2pCmMQqUMwCHoECAcQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3gbkqw0RrPmaA353jL-Y8D


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Rasmussen: Black approval rating of Trump now at 29%
AUGUST 4, 2018
If this figure reported in Rasmussen’s daily presidential tracking poll Friday is anywhere close to accurate, Democrats are closing in on a crisis. Wh...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/rasmussen_black_approval_rating_of_trump_now_at_29.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

More winning! Germany's central bank barring shipping $400 million in cash to Iran
AUGUST 3, 2018
Out-maneuvering Merkel and the German profiteers anxious to sell to the mullahs.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/more_winning_germanys_central_bank_barring_shipping_400_million_in_cash_to_iran.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

How do you not love this fucking guy?


Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1025586524782559232

Lebron James was just interviewed by the dumbest man on television, Don Lemon. He made Lebron look smart, which isn’t easy to do. I like Mike!

8:37 PM - Aug 3, 2018


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


Hey Magoo....remember the claim you made re: Robert E. Lee & an order he was suppose to have made about killing or shooting white officers of black troops on sight?
Perhaps this is what you read and in attempting to belittle Robert E Lee, you also attempted to blame him for an order that he apparently never made.
I see nothing in here regarding Lee...unless of course you have an article and citations you'd like to share.

*Black Soldiers in the U.S. Military During the Civil War*
Background

_"Once let the black man get upon his person the brass letter, U.S., let him get an eagle on his button, and a musket on his shoulder and bullets in his pocket, there is no power on earth that can deny that he has earned the right to citizenship."_

Frederick Douglass

The issues of emancipation and military service were intertwined from the onset of the Civil War. News from Fort Sumter set off a rush by free black men to enlist in U.S. military units. They were turned away, however, because a Federal law dating from 1792 barred Negroes from bearing arms for the U.S. army (although they had served in the American Revolution and in the War of 1812). In Boston disappointed would-be volunteers met and passed a resolution requesting that the Government modify its laws to permit their enlistment.

The Lincoln administration wrestled with the idea of authorizing the recruitment of black troops, concerned that such a move would prompt the border states to secede. When Gen. John C. Frémont (photo citation: 111-B-3756) in Missouri and Gen. David Hunter (photo citation: 111-B-3580) in South Carolina issued proclamations that emancipated slaves in their military regions and permitted them to enlist, their superiors sternly revoked their orders. By mid-1862, however, the escalating number of former slaves (contrabands), the declining number of white volunteers, and the increasingly pressing personnel needs of the Union Army pushed the Government into reconsidering the ban.

As a result, on July 17, 1862, Congress passed the Second Confiscation and Militia Act, freeing slaves who had masters in the Confederate Army. Two days later, slavery was abolished in the territories of the United States, and on July 22 President Lincoln (photo citation: 111-B-2323) presented the preliminary draft of the Emancipation Proclamation to his Cabinet. After the Union Army turned back Lee's first invasion of the North at Antietam, MD, and the Emancipation Proclamation was subsequently announced, black recruitment was pursued in earnest. Volunteers from South Carolina, Tennessee, and Massachusetts filled the first authorized black regiments. Recruitment was slow until black leaders such as Frederick Douglass (photo citation: 200-FL-22) encouraged black men to become soldiers to ensure eventual full citizenship. (Two of Douglass's own sons contributed to the war effort.) Volunteers began to respond, and in May 1863 the Government established the Bureau of Colored Troops to manage the burgeoning numbers of black soldiers.

By the end of the Civil War, roughly 179,000 black men (10% of the Union Army) served as soldiers in the U.S. Army and another 19,000 served in the Navy. Nearly 40,000 black soldiers died over the course of the war—30,000 of infection or disease. Black soldiers served in artillery and infantry and performed all noncombat support functions that sustain an army, as well. Black carpenters, chaplains, cooks, guards, laborers, nurses, scouts, spies, steamboat pilots, surgeons, and teamsters also contributed to the war cause. There were nearly 80 black commissioned officers. Black women, who could not formally join the Army, nonetheless served as nurses, spies, and scouts, the most famous being Harriet Tubman (photo citation: 200-HN-PIO-1), who scouted for the 2d South Carolina Volunteers.

Because of prejudice against them, black units were not used in combat as extensively as they might have been. Nevertheless, the soldiers served with distinction in a number of battles. Black infantrymen fought gallantly at Milliken's Bend, LA; Port Hudson, LA; Petersburg, VA; and Nashville, TN. The July 1863 assault on Fort Wagner, SC, in which the 54th Regiment of Massachusetts Volunteers lost two-thirds of their officers and half of their troops, was memorably dramatized in the film _Glory_. By war's end, 16 black soldiers had been awarded the Medal of Honor for their valor.

In addition to the perils of war faced by all Civil War soldiers, black soldiers faced additional problems stemming from racial prejudice. Racial discrimination was prevalent even in the North, and discriminatory practices permeated the U.S. military. Segregated units were formed with black enlisted men and typically commanded by white officers and black noncommissioned officers. The 54th Massachusetts was commanded by Robert Shaw and the 1st South Carolina by Thomas Wentworth Higginson—both white. Black soldiers were initially paid $10 per month from which $3 was automatically deducted for clothing, resulting in a net pay of $7. In contrast, white soldiers received $13 per month from which no clothing allowance was drawn. In June 1864 Congress granted equal pay to the U.S. Colored Troops and made the action retroactive. Black soldiers received the same rations and supplies. In addition, they received comparable medical care.

*The black troops, however, faced greater peril than white troops when captured by the Confederate Army. In 1863 the Confederate Congress threatened to punish severely officers of black troops and to enslave black soldiers. As a result, President Lincoln issued General Order 233, threatening reprisal on Confederate prisoners of war (POWs) for any mistreatment of black troops. Although the threat generally restrained the Confederates, black captives were typically treated more harshly than white captives. In perhaps the most heinous known example of abuse, Confederate soldiers shot to death black Union soldiers captured at the Fort Pillow, TN, engagement of 1864. Confederate General Nathan B. Forrest witnessed the massacre and did nothing to stop it.*

The document featured with this article is a recruiting poster directed at black men during the Civil War. It refers to efforts by the Lincoln administration to provide equal pay for black soldiers and equal protection for black POWs. The original poster is located in the Records of the Adjutant General's Office, 1780's–1917, Record Group 94.

Article Citation

Freeman, Elsie, Wynell Burroughs Schamel, and Jean West. "The Fight for Equal Rights: A Recruiting Poster for Black Soldiers in the Civil War." _Social Education _56, 2 (February 1992): 118-120. [Revised and updated in 1999 by Budge Weidman.]

https://www.archives.gov/education/lessons/blacks-civil-war


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Trump Labels MSNBC 'The Worst' Of The Fake News: 'So Corrupt'
POLITICS | VIRGINIA KRUTA
'bottom of the totem pole'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/04/trump-labels-msnbc-the-worst/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Tucker: The Angry Left Is 'Totally Distorted By Their Rage,' Inability To 'Topple' Trump
MEDIA | SCOTT MOREFIELD
'He’s a maniacal Roman emperor who murdered his own mother and burned his capital down. That sounds about right.'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/04/tucker-angry-left-topple-trump/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

In yet another turbulent week for the White House, the president twice took comfort in his safest of safe spaces: the Trump rally.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-rallies-base-base-rallies-192951014.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=dbb2094c-7d9a-37c0-96b9-7f844af62e78&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

*Let’s be clear: It is LeBron James who makes America great*

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/lets-clear-lebron-james-makes-america-great-035015565.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In yet another turbulent week for the White House, the president twice took comfort in his safest of safe spaces: the Trump rally.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-rallies-base-base-rallies-192951014.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=dbb2094c-7d9a-37c0-96b9-7f844af62e78&.tsrc=notification-brknews


Nobody speaks to America bettah.
Did you watch them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Bill Kristol

✔@BillKristol
https://twitter.com/BillKristol/status/1026119866884005889

I’ve been looking at some polling crosstabs and I’ve got to say to my fellow white men over 55: You’re a great disappointment to me. On the other hand it seems fitting and consistent with the American story that women, minorities and young people now step up to save the republic.

7:56 AM - Aug 5, 2018


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2018)

@Sheriff Joe this is who you are aligned with.  These filthy disgusting traitors that really deserve a hot poker up tgeir a$$es!

https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/1026150926271143936?s=20

Are you proud of this shit?


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2018)

Well, t got one right today - if there weren't any trees, there wouldn't be any forest fires.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 215552, member: 1585"



/QUOTE

*That is CLASS !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe this is who you are aligned with.  These filthy disgusting traitors that really deserve a hot poker up tgeir a$$es!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/1026150926271143936?s=20
> 
> Are you proud of this shit?



*Your Party is creating and fomenting it......At some point you either*
*separate from the Democratic Party or suffer the immense BACKLASH !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2018)

*Joe Arpaio Tells Sacha Baron Cohen He'd Give Donald Trump a Hand Job*


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/joe-arpaio-tells-sacha-baron-032400302.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2018)

As California wildfires claimed their seventh victim, Donald Trump finally weighed in on the tragedy with one of his most confounding tweets ever, blaming California for the blazes because it “diverts” water to the Pacific Ocean.

He also blamed the state’s “bad environmental laws” — the most protective in the nation — and trees. He called for a “tree clear to stop fire spreading.”

He failed to express condolences to the families of the victims, thank firefighters, or offer comfort to Californians afraid for their lives, homes and communities.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-accuses-california-causing-wildfires-045205093.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Joe Arpaio Tells Sacha Baron Cohen He'd Give Donald Trump a Hand Job*
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/joe-arpaio-tells-sacha-baron-032400302.html


Nothing compared to what we all took for Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe this is who you are aligned with.  These filthy disgusting traitors that really deserve a hot poker up tgeir a$$es!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/1026150926271143936?s=20
> 
> Are you proud of this shit?


No, but it is kind of funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

*It’s official: Trump reimposes Iran sanctions, reverses “horrible” Obama-Kerry deal*
Ed Morrissey Aug 06, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





EU: We’ll protect European firms against US enforcement


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

WOMP WOMP! Sen. Chris Murphy credits Obama with Trump's strong economy and OH HELL NO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Joe Scarborough Praises Barack Obama for the Strong Economy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe this is who you are aligned with.  These filthy disgusting traitors that really deserve a hot poker up tgeir a$$es!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noahpinion/status/1026150926271143936?s=20
> 
> Are you proud of this shit?


Speaking of red hot pokers, what do you think about these little left wing fascists?
You like?

*WATCH: Violent Antifa Members Smash Windows Of Marine Corps Recruiting Office  *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Joe Arpaio Tells Sacha Baron Cohen He'd Give Donald Trump a Hand Job*
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/joe-arpaio-tells-sacha-baron-032400302.html


Maybe he thinks he is joining the Union.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

White House Reinstates Harsh Sanctions on Iran and Trump Takes a Shot at Europe Over Nuclear Deal
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As California wildfires claimed their seventh victim, Donald Trump finally weighed in on the tragedy with one of his most confounding tweets ever, blaming California for the blazes because it “diverts” water to the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> He also blamed the state’s “bad environmental laws” — the most protective in the nation — and trees. He called for a “tree clear to stop fire spreading.”
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing compared to what we all took for Obama.



*WE didn't take anything, the Lemming Liberal Rump Nuzzlers *
*ran interference and took in the " Head " of the spear.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of red hot pokers, what do you think about these little left wing fascists?
> You like?
> 
> *WATCH: Violent Antifa Members Smash Windows Of Marine Corps Recruiting Office  *
> By Hank Berrien


Commie flags 'n hammers.
Who comes down on the side of these animals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commie flags 'n hammers.
> Who comes down on the side of these animals?


Well, they hate the military and they are in berkeley, I think know what side of the fence they are climbing.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2018)

Further, the Presidents repeated lies to the American people in this matter compound the case against him as they demonstrate his failure to protect the institution of the presidency as the 'inspiring supreme symbol of all that is highest in our American ideals'. Leaders affect the lives of families far beyond their own 'private life'. In the Bible story of Esther we are told of a king who was charged to put right his own household because there would be "no end of disrespect and discord" among the families of the kingdom if he failed to do so. In a day when reckless extramarital sexual activity is manifesting itself in our staggering rates of illegitimacy and divorce, now more than ever, America needs to be able to look to her First Family as role models of all that we have been and can be again.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As California wildfires claimed their seventh victim, Donald Trump finally weighed in on the tragedy with one of his most confounding tweets ever, blaming California for the blazes because it “diverts” water to the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> He also blamed the state’s “bad environmental laws” — the most protective in the nation — and trees. He called for a “tree clear to stop fire spreading.”
> 
> ...



*You're a miserable piece of shit, to bad we can't see when you get your ass*
*handed to you for these type of remarks........*
*What's the matter ......the coffee shop spit in your order again....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Let’s be clear: It is LeBron James who makes America great*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/lets-clear-lebron-james-makes-america-great-035015565.html


Maybe Ocasio and Sanders could take a lesson from LeBron and put some of their own skin in the game.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In yet another turbulent week for the White House, the president twice took comfort in his safest of safe spaces: the Trump rally.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-rallies-base-base-rallies-192951014.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=dbb2094c-7d9a-37c0-96b9-7f844af62e78&.tsrc=notification-brknews


I sent him a link to your ignore button.  Challenged him to find a safer space then....


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Further, the Presidents repeated lies to the American people in this matter compound the case against him as they demonstrate his failure to protect the institution of the presidency as the 'inspiring supreme symbol of all that is highest in our American ideals'. Leaders affect the lives of families far beyond their own 'private life'. In the Bible story of Esther we are told of a king who was charged to put right his own household because there would be "no end of disrespect and discord" among the families of the kingdom if he failed to do so. In a day when reckless extramarital sexual activity is manifesting itself in our staggering rates of illegitimacy and divorce, now more than ever, America needs to be able to look to her First Family as role models of all that we have been and can be again.


I left out the credit line -- Mike Pence, 1998


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I left out the credit line -- Mike Pence, 1998


That seems to be a habit of yours.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

ANY PREDICTIONS FROM YOU PEOPLE?
YOU HAVE DONE SO WELL IN THE PAST, JUST GIVING YOU ANOTHER CHANCE AT REDEMPTION.

*TONIGHT: Republicans fight to stop upset in OH... Developing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Federal Judge Orders FBI to Preserve Government Documents in James Comey's Personal Email


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, they hate the military and they are in berkeley, I think know what side of the fence they are climbing.


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

West Hollywood Votes To Remove Trump's Star While Doing Nothing About Cosby, Spacey, Michael Jackson
 
ENTERTAINMENT | BENNY JOHNSON
Bill Cosby has a star on the walk
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/07/west-hollywood-trump-star-spacey-cosby-jackson/


----------



## Friesland (Aug 8, 2018)

OMG - FINALLY an arrest in upstate New York.  FINALLY we get to see C... Collins? COLLINS in handcuffs. WTF!

What. About. Killary??!! The Deep State is KILLING our Griftconomy!!!!

Oh well, at least Manafort is coming off well. And Gates too. Upstanding fellas. Proud of those proud boys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - FINALLY an arrest in upstate New York.  FINALLY we get to see C... Collins? COLLINS in handcuffs. WTF!
> 
> What. About. Killary??!! The Deep State is KILLING our Griftconomy!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least Manafort is coming off well. And Gates too. Upstanding fellas. Proud of those proud boys.


Have you been paying attention to the manafort trial?
Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*…Trump-Backed Candidates 5-0…*
21,501
*…GOP Declares Victory in OH-12 Special Election…*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - FINALLY an arrest in upstate New York.  FINALLY we get to see C... Collins? COLLINS in handcuffs. WTF!
> 
> What. About. Killary??!! The Deep State is KILLING our Griftconomy!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least Manafort is coming off well. And Gates too. Upstanding fellas. Proud of those proud boys.








*Even If Paul Manafort’s Goose Is Cooked, Rick Gates’s Testimony Was a Total Dumpster Fire*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*US Ambassador to Germany Gets Daimler to Pull the Plug On A Major Investment In Iran*
streiff


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - FINALLY an arrest in upstate New York.  FINALLY we get to see C... Collins? COLLINS in handcuffs. WTF!
> 
> What. About. Killary??!! The Deep State is KILLING our Griftconomy!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least Manafort is coming off well. And Gates too. Upstanding fellas. Proud of those proud boys.


Slimeball t supporter --

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/4639631-U-S-v-Christopher-Collins-Et-Al-Indictment-18-Cr.html


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2018)

Food for thought --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=519572345130302


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*Blue Hate Wave: Celebs Trash Ohio Voters After Democrat Loss

‘This Is an Embarrassment’*

Hollywood-backed Democratic candidates didn’t fare as well as politically engaged celebrities had hoped in Tuesday’s elections, which sparked Russian meddling conspiracy theorizing and celebs bashing Green Party voters in Ohio.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Then there's this kook,
*…Alyssa Milano Blames — the Russians!*
6,536


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*ICE Employee Fired For Posting Pro-Hillary Clinton Memes On Social Media *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Trump need to pick better friends.
OMAROSA SECRETLY TAPED TRUMP


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OMG - FINALLY an arrest in upstate New York.  FINALLY we get to see C... Collins? COLLINS in handcuffs. WTF!
> 
> What. About. Killary??!! The Deep State is KILLING our Griftconomy!!!!
> 
> Oh well, at least Manafort is coming off well. And Gates too. Upstanding fellas. Proud of those proud boys.


*Rep Collins just plead ignorance due to Russian Collusion on his home computer .........*


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump need to pick better friends.
> OMAROSA SECRETLY TAPED TRUMP



*Hillary threatened to release tapes of her and Adam Schiff.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Blue Hate Wave: Celebs Trash Ohio Voters After Democrat Loss*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/08/08/celebrities-trash-ohio-voters-after-democrat-loss-this-is-an-embarrassment/*
> *‘This Is an Embarrassment’*
> 
> Hollywood-backed Democratic candidates didn’t fare as well as politically engaged celebrities had hoped in Tuesday’s elections, which sparked Russian meddling conspiracy theorizing and celebs bashing Green Party voters in Ohio.


This must be an SNL skit....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rep Collins just plead ignorance due to Russian Collusion on his home computer .........*


Just as long as he stays until trump gets some things done, then they can roast him.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 8, 2018)

Poor Paulie... only made 65 million over 4 years, kept 16 mill off books and still broke.

Man's got to learn to hustle!

Poor, poor Paulie. How was he to know you're supposed to FBAR? Poor Poor Paulie...

Goodnight Paulie Gonnaget10years...
Sleeptight...
See ya in 2027...

I'll give Collins credit for the lamest insider trading act I've ever seen. He's the Carter Page of security fraud. Kek!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Poor Paulie... only made 65 million over 4 years, kept 16 mill off books and still broke.
> 
> Man's got to learn to hustle!
> 
> ...


Did the judge make mueller's boy toy cry again today?
lmao.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

This is some bullshit,


Professor Accused Of Assaulting Trump Supporter With Bike Lock Gets Probation
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34250/professor-accused-assaulting-trump-supporter-bike-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwieqff5_t7cAhVEZKwKHV8-BaAQqUMwB3oECAcQIQ&usg=AOvVaw3fbHuKfFW0u6CODjDS0jn4


----------



## Friesland (Aug 8, 2018)

Good night Paulie Forgottodeclare60milliontotheIRS...

Here's some good-night reading... (for those of you chumps too poor for pacer...)

So now's the time for all brave boys and proud boys to show their cards.
Make your prediction.

Fries sez: Guilty on 14 counts.
1 to 2 years per count - minus time served.
12 - 16 years.

How plead you, me hearties?


----------



## Friesland (Aug 8, 2018)

On a more serious note I do hope everyone and their loved ones is safely out of any fire zones. It is raging near some of my friends homes.

Be safe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3030 View attachment 3031 View attachment 3033
> 
> Good night Paulie Forgottodeclare60milliontotheIRS...
> 
> ...


So, he isn't going to flip, rat out trump on Russian collusion?
Isn't that what you people predicted?

Just a show trial at this point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

The Elite Freaks Out When Trump Puts Americans First
https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/08/09/the-elite-freaks-out-when-trump-puts-americans-first-n2507958


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, he isn't going to flip, rat out trump on Russian collusion?
> Isn't that what you people predicted?
> 
> Just a show trial at this point.


"Show trial"?  

Ignoramus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> "Show trial"?
> 
> Ignoramus.


You Ok? You Dick.
Dictionary



show tri·al
SHō ˈtrī(ə)l/
_noun_
noun: *show trial*; plural noun: *show trials*

*a judicial trial held in public with the intention of influencing or satisfying public opinion, rather than of ensuring justice.*


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did the judge make mueller's boy toy cry again today?
> lmao.



U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III has raked prosecutors from the special counsel’s office over the coals for the past week and a half. But on Thursday, he backed down, telling jurors to ignore one piece of criticism.

"I was critical of counsel for … allowing an expert to remain in the courtroom,” he said before testimony began. “You may put that aside… I may well have been wrong.”

On Wednesday, Ellis scolded prosecutors for calling an IRS expert who has sat through the trial in the gallery. Prosecutors filed a motion Thursday morning pointing out that the transcript backed up their understanding that Ellis had explicitly allowed the expert to do so.

“The Court’s sharp reprimand of government counsel in front of the jury on August 8 was therefore erroneous,”  the prosecutors wrote. “And, while mistakes are a natural part of the trial process, the mistake here prejudiced the government by conveying to the jury that the government had acted improperly and had violated court rules or procedures. The exchange could very well lead the jury to reach two erroneous inferences: (a) that Mr. Welch’s testimony is not credible because he was improperly privy to the testimony of other witnesses, and (b) that the government sought to secure an unfair advantage by secreting its expert in the courtroom without permission…This prejudice should be cured.”

Ellis said Thursday that he had not actually read the transcript, which was attached to the government motion.

But, the judge said, “I was probably wrong.”​

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2018/08/09/paul-manafort-trial-day-8-live-coverage/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.019f05dcc8be


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You Ok? You Dick.
> Dictionary
> 
> 
> ...


Ignoramus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Rick Gates says he and Paul Manafort told FBI about foreign accounts in 2014
Rick Gates said Wednesday he and Paul Manafort told the FBI in 2014 about the foreign bank accounts now at the center of Mr. Manafort’s criminal trial for financial fraud. On Tuesday, Mr. Gates testif


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III has raked prosecutors from the special counsel’s office over the coals for the past week and a half. But on Thursday, he backed down, telling jurors to ignore one piece of criticism.
> 
> "I was critical of counsel for … allowing an expert to remain in the courtroom,” he said before testimony began. “You may put that aside… I may well have been wrong.”
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

All you brave fellas talk tough, but nobody has the cahones to make a simple prediction on an anonymous message board? Kek.

You can move the goalposts till they are past the terraces and in the parking lot, but Paulie Ostrich is still spending his nights in jail, and I'm a bet a case of frosty cold Chimay red that he's gonna spend a few nights there in 2020 and beyond too...

Pour pore Paulie...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> All you brave fellas talk tough, but nobody has the cahones to make a simple prediction on an anonymous message board? Kek.
> 
> You can move the goalposts till they are past the terraces and in the parking lot, but Paulie Ostrich is still spending his nights in jail, and I'm a bet a case of frosty cold Chimay red that he's gonna spend a few nights there in 2020 and beyond too...
> 
> Pour pore Paulie...


I am sure you are right, but do you think we would be here if he hadn't worked for Trump?
I really don't care what happens to him or gates, just a bit of a chicken shit show trial and if they don't come up with anything on Trump, Mueller should have his pussy sewn shut.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you are right, but do you think we would be here if he hadn't worked for Trump?
> I really don't care what happens to him or gates, just a bit of a chicken shit show trial and if they don't come up with anything on Trump, Mueller should have his pussy sewn shut.


Show trial?  So those millions in unpaid taxes are just made up to impress the rubes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Show trial?  So those millions in unpaid taxes are just made up to impress the rubes?


Why didn't they take care of this 4 years ago when the FBI knew about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Of course they did, anyone surprised?


Ohio Race Just Got Even Closer as Hundreds of Uncounted Votes Discovered


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn't they take care of this 4 years ago when the FBI knew about it?


Do you mean like getting some of the criminals to plead guilty and testify against the others?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you mean like getting some of the criminals to plead guilty and testify against the others?


No, I mean like prosecuting gates and manafort for these illegal accounts years ago, on their own.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I mean like prosecuting gates and manafort for these illegal accounts years ago, on their own.


It's not illegal to have overseas accounts, per se.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Here ratboy educate yourself...
Official United States Air Force Website
https://www.afspc.af.mil/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

*The right way.*
*Melania's parents become U.S. citizens...*
Melania Trump's parents become U.S. citizens as their attorney says they got NO special treatment from the government


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 2h2 hours ago




This is an illegally brought Rigged Witch Hunt run by people who are totally corrupt and/or conflicted. It was started and paid for by Crooked Hillary and the Democrats. Phony Dossier, FISA disgrace and so many lying and dishonest people already fired. 17 Angry Dems? Stay tuned!


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 2h2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coocoo.  

"Space Force all the way!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> "Space Force all the way!"


THE BEST PART IS THAT YOU WILL BE SUBSIDIZING IT.
Thank you for supporting The Donald and his ideas.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> All you brave fellas talk tough, but nobody has the cahones to make a simple prediction on an anonymous message board? Kek.
> 
> You can move the goalposts till they are past the terraces and in the parking lot, but Paulie Ostrich is still spending his nights in jail, and I'm a bet a case of frosty cold Chimay red that he's gonna spend a few nights there in 2020 and beyond too...
> 
> Pour pore Paulie...


Who gives a shit...well I guess you do...obsessed  much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not illegal to have overseas accounts, per se.


They knew about it long ago.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3030 View attachment 3031 View attachment 3033
> 
> Good night Paulie Forgottodeclare60milliontotheIRS...
> 
> ...


*I'll bet you watched every second of " Alien " Autopsy didn't you.....*



*That is the WORST compilation of Government evidence I have*
*EVER seen....*
*That is just chicken shit scraps to try and make a case....*

*Ellis won't toss the case, he will let Mueller and his Dumb as a Rock Thugs *
*step on their collective dicks even more.....*

*When the stacked jury comes back with a verdict of guilty, he will admonish*
*the Mueller Goon squad and let Manafort out on time served...*

*The DC trial is the REAL crooked one, you'll really get your panties all wet*
*pencildickfries over that one....." Hopefully " the Judge has an epiphany and *
*tosses that one....*



*Oh....just a heads up PDF, you're gunna have to register ALL of your*
*taped up bicycle locks from here on out....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> All you brave fellas talk tough, but nobody has the cahones to make a simple prediction on an anonymous message board? Kek.
> 
> You can move the goalposts till they are past the terraces and in the parking lot, but Paulie Ostrich is still spending his nights in jail, and I'm a bet a case of frosty cold Chimay red that he's gonna spend a few nights there in 2020 and beyond too...
> 
> Pour pore Paulie...


The goalposts?
The goal posts were finding someone guilty of "colluding" with Russia and conspiring to effect the outcome of the last election.
That won't happen here Fries...moved goal posts indeed...


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

Aw Lion. I haven't seen you here in a while. Nice to hear that kitty cat whine...

And don't forget, when Paulie Nobail gets done with the Rocket Docket, he's got the away leg coming up!

Poor Paulie. Who among us hasn't hid 60 million in Russian mob money in Cyprus banks cause their candidate got run out of Kiev? Kek...


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey, Congrats to Melania's folks getting their ball-and-chain migration citizenship today.

I've been to a couple of citizenship ceremonies. They are very moving. I'm glad Mel's folks got in before the door shut. I'm looking forward to their long career of merit and service to the US economy...


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They knew about it long ago.


And?


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, Congrats to Melania's folks getting their ball-and-chain migration citizenship today.
> 
> I've been to a couple of citizenship ceremonies. They are very moving. I'm glad Mel's folks got in before the door shut. I'm looking forward to their long career of merit and service to the US economy...


Chain migration that began with a shaky visa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Chain migration that began with a shaky visa.


They are the kind of people we want in our country.
Don't you agree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, Congrats to Melania's folks getting their ball-and-chain migration citizenship today.
> 
> I've been to a couple of citizenship ceremonies. They are very moving. I'm glad Mel's folks got in before the door shut. I'm looking forward to their long career of merit and service to the US economy...


Russianwives.com? 
How did that work out?


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are the kind of people we want in our country.
> Don't you agree?


Do you mean white Europeans?  What else do they have to offer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you mean white Europeans?  What else do they have to offer?


No, I mean self sufficient, crime and disease free.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

At least NK got rid of it's nukes. We got that going for us...


Wait. Wut? Aw, dangit... never mind.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are the kind of people we want in our country.
> Don't you agree?


They are both over 70. They are past their contribution years. They will only cost the US money (which I'm fine with btw, but they are a net drain on resources.)

"Per capita lifetime expenditure is $316,600, a third higher for females ($361,200) than males ($268,700). Two-fifths of this difference owes to women's longer life expectancy. Nearly one-third of lifetime expenditures is incurred during middle age, *and nearly half during the senior years. For survivors to age 85, more than one-third of their lifetime expenditures will accrue in their remaining years."*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2018)

espola said:


> U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III has raked prosecutors from the special counsel’s office over the coals for the past week and a half. But on Thursday, he backed down, telling jurors to ignore one piece of criticism.
> 
> "I was critical of counsel for … allowing an expert to remain in the courtroom,” he said before testimony began. “You may put that aside… I may well have been wrong.”
> 
> ...


The judge felt bad for making him cry.
I get that.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, Congrats to Melania's folks getting their ball-and-chain migration citizenship today.
> 
> I've been to a couple of citizenship ceremonies. They are very moving. I'm glad Mel's folks got in before the door shut. I'm looking forward to their long career of merit and service to the US economy...


Liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> They are both over 70. They are past their contribution years. They will only cost the US money (which I'm fine with btw, but they are a net drain on resources.)
> 
> "Per capita lifetime expenditure is $316,600, a third higher for females ($361,200) than males ($268,700). Two-fifths of this difference owes to women's longer life expectancy. Nearly one-third of lifetime expenditures is incurred during middle age, *and nearly half during the senior years. For survivors to age 85, more than one-third of their lifetime expenditures will accrue in their remaining years."*


Their son in law is a billionaire.
How much welfare do you think they'll siphon off from your clan?
You people are like trained seals, but without the innate talent to balance a ball on your noses.
You just bark and clap.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Their son in law is a billionaire.
> How much welfare do you think they'll siphon off from your clan?
> You people are like trained seals, but without the innate talent to balance a ball on your noses.
> You just bark and clap.


You don't think they'll buy medicare? Wanna bet? You think Trump will pay for private insurance for them? He doesn't even pay contractors. You know what private insurance without medicare costs for two 70 somethings? I do. Drumpf ain't paying it. 

I bet they had ACA private exchange insurance for the 5 years they had their green card.

You can be a silly man sometimes.

Someday folks will understand Trump. He's all about... Trump. That's it.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Liar.


Hey. It's GoBear! Are you having a bad day? Do you need a snuggly-hug?

I heart you GoBear! Smooches!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You don't think they'll buy medicare? Wanna bet? You think Trump will pay for private insurance for them? He doesn't even pay contractors. You know what private insurance without medicare costs for two 70 somethings? I do. Drumpf ain't paying it.
> 
> I bet they had ACA private exchange insurance for the 5 years they had their green card.
> 
> ...


Buy medicare... Buy being the key word...Like paying for medicare...


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Buy medicare... Buy being the key word...Like paying for medicare...


So all those rumors about Medicare being subsidized by taxes are just fake news?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Their son in law is a billionaire.
> How much welfare do you think they'll siphon off from your clan?
> You people are like trained seals, but without the innate talent to balance a ball on your noses.
> You just bark and clap.


Their son is notorious for not paying for anything he can get others to buy.  How much does the billionaire son-in-law pitch in to cover the costs of his weekly golfing vacations?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The judge felt bad for making him cry.
> I get that.


The judge realized he had painted himself into a corner and risked being best known for making a legal error in the biggest case of his career.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

August 10, 2018
*China yields to US oil market power*
By Thomas Lifson
If the US is about to engage in a trade war with China, the Middle Kingdom has just signaled that it wants that conflict to be a limited war by exempting a major (and growing) US export to China, crude oil. The Wall Street Journal reported:

As China made good on its threat to impose 25% tariffs on $16 billion worth of U.S. imports, one big-ticket item originally on its hit list was conspicuously missing: crude oil.

Oil had been one of a slate of targets China listed in June for tariffs to counter those the Trump administration threatened on Chinese imports. The gambit jeopardized a budding relationship: Over the past two years China has become the biggest buyer of U.S. crude-oil exports, last year taking a fifth of the total.

But oil was off Wednesday’s final list. 

The reason is quite simple: China desperately needs to import oil, and the US is the fastest-growing source of crude oil exports on world markets, including China.













Source: Wall Street Journal

That means that China can’t shun US oil, even if it wants to strike back at the US in order to maintain the structure of trade regulation and tariffs that enables it to run gigantic trade surpluses with the US. Moreover, the new sanctions on Iran mean that China won’t be able to replace US crude with Iranian sourced-oil.  

President Trump, in other words, has accurately read the underlying power dynamics of the US-China trade relationship and understands China’s vulnerabilities.

Analysts and industry insiders said the change could signal that *China is reassessing its bluster, given its slowing economy, the ease with which crude sellers can find new buyers—and, most of all, its climbing reliance on foreign oil. *China depends on imports for 70% of its energy needs, and the International Energy Agency forecasts that will climb to 80% by 2040.

“China would be shooting itself in the foot if they tax [crude oil] imports,” Shane Oliver, an analyst at AMP Capital Markets, said. “China’s economy is heavily dependent on oil.” [Emphasis added]

Oil (and soybeans and other big US  commodity exports) is traded on global markets, which means that a Chinese tariff on US commodities doesn’t destroy the market, it merely shifts supply or demand to other countries:

“The U.S.’s light crudes aren’t going to go away,” said Erik Norland, senior economist at CME Group. “If it’s not exported to China, it will be exported someplace else, and those could be other countries in this region or other parts of the world.”

The same is true for soybeans. If China buys Brazilian soybeans instead of US exports, the markets that Brazil formerly exported to will have to switch to US suppliers. Instead of the predictions of disaster for US farmers, the market price for soybeans in China is now rising, as Reuters notes:

 China’s soybean and soymeal prices jumped on Wednesday, with beans posting their biggest daily gain in a decade, as data showing a drop in soybean imports stirred supply concerns as a bitter trade dispute between Washington and Beijing plays out.

Gee, do you think it’s possible that President Trump knows more about negotiating than the nervous nellies that scream about trade wars damaging America?

If the US is about to engage in a trade war with China, the Middle Kingdom has just signaled that it wants that conflict to be a limited war by exempting a major (and growing) US export to China, crude oil. The Wall Street Journal reported:

As China made good on its threat to impose 25% tariffs on $16 billion worth of U.S. imports, one big-ticket item originally on its hit list was conspicuously missing: crude oil.

Oil had been one of a slate of targets China listed in June for tariffs to counter those the Trump administration threatened on Chinese imports. The gambit jeopardized a budding relationship: Over the past two years China has become the biggest buyer of U.S. crude-oil exports, last year taking a fifth of the total.

But oil was off Wednesday’s final list. 

The reason is quite simple: China desperately needs to import oil, and the US is the fastest-growing source of crude oil exports on world markets, including China.













Source: Wall Street Journal

That means that China can’t shun US oil, even if it wants to strike back at the US in order to maintain the structure of trade regulation and tariffs that enables it to run gigantic trade surpluses with the US. Moreover, the new sanctions on Iran mean that China won’t be able to replace US crude with Iranian sourced-oil.  

President Trump, in other words, has accurately read the underlying power dynamics of the US-China trade relationship and understands China’s vulnerabilities.

Analysts and industry insiders said the change could signal that *China is reassessing its bluster, given its slowing economy, the ease with which crude sellers can find new buyers—and, most of all, its climbing reliance on foreign oil. *China depends on imports for 70% of its energy needs, and the International Energy Agency forecasts that will climb to 80% by 2040.

“China would be shooting itself in the foot if they tax [crude oil] imports,” Shane Oliver, an analyst at AMP Capital Markets, said. “China’s economy is heavily dependent on oil.” [Emphasis added]

Oil (and soybeans and other big US  commodity exports) is traded on global markets, which means that a Chinese tariff on US commodities doesn’t destroy the market, it merely shifts supply or demand to other countries:

“The U.S.’s light crudes aren’t going to go away,” said Erik Norland, senior economist at CME Group. “If it’s not exported to China, it will be exported someplace else, and those could be other countries in this region or other parts of the world.”

The same is true for soybeans. If China buys Brazilian soybeans instead of US exports, the markets that Brazil formerly exported to will have to switch to US suppliers. Instead of the predictions of disaster for US farmers, the market price for soybeans in China is now rising, as Reuters notes:

 China’s soybean and soymeal prices jumped on Wednesday, with beans posting their biggest daily gain in a decade, as data showing a drop in soybean imports stirred supply concerns as a bitter trade dispute between Washington and Beijing plays out.

Gee, do you think it’s possible that President Trump knows more about negotiating than the nervous nellies that scream about trade wars damaging America?



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/china_yields_to_us_oil_market_power.html#ixzz5NmfBYSBG 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>



https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MTTIMUSCH1&f=M


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

It looks like Laura Ingraham, suffering because so many advertisers dropped her show after her nasty attack on Parkland School survivor David Hogg, has figured out a way to lose more of them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> So all those rumors about Medicare being subsidized by taxes are just fake news?


You would know first hand, so you tell us Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Their son is notorious for not paying for anything he can get others to buy.  How much does the billionaire son-in-law pitch in to cover the costs of his weekly golfing vacations?


Not paying for anything he can get others to buy? Sounds like a Democrat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2018)

President Trump was excoriated by countless critics, including members of his own administration, for blaming “both sides” for the deadly violence at a white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Va., last August. Nearly a year later, some of those deeply affected by the events of that weekend haven’t forgiven him.

Susan Bro, whose daughter, Heather Heyer, was killed when a car plowed into a group of counterprotesters, says the White House tried to contact her three times on the day of Heyer’s funeral. That was Aug. 15, three days after her death and the same day Trump angrily defended his initial statement during a contentious press conference with reporters at Trump Tower.

“My phone was turned off that entire day,” Bro told Yahoo News in a recent interview. “By the time I turned it on, it was like 10:30, and then I sat down and watched the news and heard he said there were good people on both sides, and I said, ‘Screw that. I’m not talking to him.’”


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You would know first hand, so you tell us Magoo...


I  pay less than $200/month for basic Medicare A and B, and a little less than that for supplemental insurance to cover the copays and gaps in Medicare.  In over 6 years, I have paid nothing else to doctors or hospitals.  My wife won't be eligible for Medicare until next year, and her California subsidized insurance costs more than three times what I pay, with much less generous coverage.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I  pay less than $200/month for basic Medicare A and B, and a little less than that for supplemental insurance to cover the copays and gaps in Medicare.  In over 6 years, I have paid nothing else to doctors or hospitals.  My wife won't be eligible for Medicare until next year, and her California subsidized insurance costs more than three times what I pay, with much less generous coverage.


Whadda country huh?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not paying for anything he can get others to buy? Sounds like a Democrat.


T used to claim he was a Democrat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MTTIMUSCH1&f=M


Crude oil exports to China.
That was the topic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> T used to claim he was a Democrat.


You used to claim you were a conservative.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Buy medicare... Buy being the key word...Like paying for medicare...


Like you don't think healthy young people subsidize old folks on medicare?

Do you understand how any of this works?

Did you know that Trump admin is trying to deport green card holders who used Medicare because... well, I'm sure you know...

So, how much tax $$ did the young parents of Melania contribute to US? (and, btw, I have no problem with them, or any recent immigrants getting medicare, but lets' be honest about what's going on. But the guy with nice hair assures us they aren't using medicare, so it's no biggie anyway... kek.)

ALL old people have to buys "some" medicare (unless they are really indigent.) Recent immigrants have to buy A as well as the rest. But it ain't CLOSE to private insurance (if you can get private insurance at 75 years old.) You all some lion fellas for sure.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey. It's GoBear! Are you having a bad day? Do you need a snuggly-hug?
> 
> I heart you GoBear! Smooches!


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> T used to claim he was a Democrat.


Exactly !
You are on top of your game today...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Like you don't think healthy young people subsidize old folks on medicare?
> 
> Do you understand how any of this works?
> 
> ...



Gosh...you are just the smartest person...tell me more Fries...please oh please tell me more...


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Crude oil exports to China.
> That was the topic.


Why are we exporting oil to China when we are still importing it?

A suggestion - we stop exporting oil to China and they can make it up on the oil we then won't have to import from Venezuela.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You used to claim you were a conservative.


That's almost right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why are we exporting oil to China when we are still importing it?
> 
> A suggestion - we stop exporting oil to China and they can make it up on the oil we then won't have to import from Venezuela.


I cant believe trump hasn't hired you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

*Cotton to Kamala Harris: no more Kavanaugh documents*
Karen Townsend Aug 10, 2018 1:31 PM





“You already said you’re voting no."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Here come the judge,
*Kavanaugh Hearing Set For Sept. 4...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

*Now hiring: teenagers*

Faced with hundreds of jobs to fill, and a shortage of workers to fill them, Canobie Lake Park bumped up its recruiting efforts this summer, taking out more ads and offering employees unlimited access to the amusement park during the week.

Canobie Lake also opened up more jobs to a group of workers it had previously limited: 15-year-olds.

These younger teens come with more restrictions on the hours they can work, but park supervisors had little choice, given how many older teens are getting snapped up by other businesses, said brand manager Chris Nicoli.

Young people are motivated to work, he said, even if they might have more to learn, or un-learn. For starters, he said, “They’re constantly attached to their phones.”


----------



## Friesland (Aug 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gosh...you are just the smartest person...tell me more Fries...please oh please tell me more...


Sure. What don't you understand?

I'm happy to help.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Liar.


Hi GoBear! 

Friday hugs.

You seem like you could use one.

Snugglie-bugglie to you!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Friesland (Aug 10, 2018)

Hope you're not trying to get out of Seattle tonight...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Declassified: Did Rosenstein Make False Statements to the FISA Judge?
ALLAN J. FAVISH
A newly revealed memorandum sets forth a compelling case that the deputy attorney general was dishonest in carrying on his witch hunt.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/declassified_did_rosenstein_make_false_statements_to_the_fisa_judge.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sure. What don't you understand?
> 
> I'm happy to help.


Okay. I don't understand why you think you're smarter than you actually are....
Please continue to "enlighten" us all.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay. I don't understand why you think you're smarter than you actually are....
> Please continue to "enlighten" us all.


You have made 2 posts recently in this thread that have no information in them except, perhaps inadvertently, exposing delightful features of your personality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MTTIMUSCH1&f=M


https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MTTEXCH1&f=A


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This must be an SNL skit....


I love the Democrat/Hollywood format.  Popularity is always intoxicating.  Just ask Hillary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You have made 2 posts recently in this thread that have no information in them except, perhaps inadvertently, exposing delightful features of your personality.


Yeah so?
Your point, you arrogant fuck?
You make posts all the time that contain little or no information and many times no verifiable citation or source.
So?
Why are you such a prig?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah so?
> Your point, you arrogant fuck?
> You make posts all the time that contain little or no information and many times no verifiable citation or source.
> So?
> Why are you such a prig?


q.e.d.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> All you brave fellas talk tough, but nobody has the cahones to make a simple prediction on an anonymous message board? Kek.
> 
> You can move the goalposts till they are past the terraces and in the parking lot, but Paulie Ostrich is still spending his nights in jail, and I'm a bet a case of frosty cold Chimay red that he's gonna spend a few nights there in 2020 and beyond too...
> 
> Pour pore Paulie...


Predictions take cahones?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


P.R.I.G.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> P.R.I.G.


I believe "prig" (and its derivatives, "priggish" and "priggishness") appear in most 8th-grade vocabulary lists.  Congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I believe "prig" (and its derivatives, "priggish" and "priggishness") appear in most 8th-grade vocabulary lists.  Congratulations on your accomplishment!


You believe? I believe it is you, that deserves the congratulations.
Funny how an 8th grade word fits you to a tee you arrogant asshole....
Just for you Magoo
prig
priɡ/
_noun_

a self-righteously moralistic person who behaves as if superior to others.
synonyms: prude, puritan, killjoy; smug, bore, ass wipe, cabin boy;


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)

More evidence why CNN is fake news. (as if any is needed.)
https://t.co/abaV56KliZ


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You have made 2 posts recently in this thread that have no information in them except, perhaps inadvertently, exposing delightful features of your personality.


Here's a post I made that is full of information that you profess expertise with and that you've priggishly ignored. 
I'll re-post it in it's entirety for your viewing pleasure. Enjoy!

Hey Magoo....remember the claim you made re: Robert E. Lee & an order he was suppose to have made about killing or shooting white officers of black troops on sight?
Perhaps this is what you read and in attempting to belittle Robert E Lee, you also attempted to blame him for an order that he apparently never made.
I see nothing in here regarding Lee...unless of course you have an article and citations you'd like to share.

*Black Soldiers in the U.S. Military During the Civil War*
Background

_"Once let the black man get upon his person the brass letter, U.S., let him get an eagle on his button, and a musket on his shoulder and bullets in his pocket, there is no power on earth that can deny that he has earned the right to citizenship."_

Frederick Douglass

The issues of emancipation and military service were intertwined from the onset of the Civil War. News from Fort Sumter set off a rush by free black men to enlist in U.S. military units. They were turned away, however, because a Federal law dating from 1792 barred Negroes from bearing arms for the U.S. army (although they had served in the American Revolution and in the War of 1812). In Boston disappointed would-be volunteers met and passed a resolution requesting that the Government modify its laws to permit their enlistment.

The Lincoln administration wrestled with the idea of authorizing the recruitment of black troops, concerned that such a move would prompt the border states to secede. When Gen. John C. Frémont (photo citation: 111-B-3756) in Missouri and Gen. David Hunter (photo citation: 111-B-3580) in South Carolina issued proclamations that emancipated slaves in their military regions and permitted them to enlist, their superiors sternly revoked their orders. By mid-1862, however, the escalating number of former slaves (contrabands), the declining number of white volunteers, and the increasingly pressing personnel needs of the Union Army pushed the Government into reconsidering the ban.

As a result, on July 17, 1862, Congress passed the Second Confiscation and Militia Act, freeing slaves who had masters in the Confederate Army. Two days later, slavery was abolished in the territories of the United States, and on July 22 President Lincoln (photo citation: 111-B-2323) presented the preliminary draft of the Emancipation Proclamation to his Cabinet. After the Union Army turned back Lee's first invasion of the North at Antietam, MD, and the Emancipation Proclamation was subsequently announced, black recruitment was pursued in earnest. Volunteers from South Carolina, Tennessee, and Massachusetts filled the first authorized black regiments. Recruitment was slow until black leaders such as Frederick Douglass (photo citation: 200-FL-22) encouraged black men to become soldiers to ensure eventual full citizenship. (Two of Douglass's own sons contributed to the war effort.) Volunteers began to respond, and in May 1863 the Government established the Bureau of Colored Troops to manage the burgeoning numbers of black soldiers.

By the end of the Civil War, roughly 179,000 black men (10% of the Union Army) served as soldiers in the U.S. Army and another 19,000 served in the Navy. Nearly 40,000 black soldiers died over the course of the war—30,000 of infection or disease. Black soldiers served in artillery and infantry and performed all noncombat support functions that sustain an army, as well. Black carpenters, chaplains, cooks, guards, laborers, nurses, scouts, spies, steamboat pilots, surgeons, and teamsters also contributed to the war cause. There were nearly 80 black commissioned officers. Black women, who could not formally join the Army, nonetheless served as nurses, spies, and scouts, the most famous being Harriet Tubman (photo citation: 200-HN-PIO-1), who scouted for the 2d South Carolina Volunteers.

Because of prejudice against them, black units were not used in combat as extensively as they might have been. Nevertheless, the soldiers served with distinction in a number of battles. Black infantrymen fought gallantly at Milliken's Bend, LA; Port Hudson, LA; Petersburg, VA; and Nashville, TN. The July 1863 assault on Fort Wagner, SC, in which the 54th Regiment of Massachusetts Volunteers lost two-thirds of their officers and half of their troops, was memorably dramatized in the film _Glory_. By war's end, 16 black soldiers had been awarded the Medal of Honor for their valor.

In addition to the perils of war faced by all Civil War soldiers, black soldiers faced additional problems stemming from racial prejudice. Racial discrimination was prevalent even in the North, and discriminatory practices permeated the U.S. military. Segregated units were formed with black enlisted men and typically commanded by white officers and black noncommissioned officers. The 54th Massachusetts was commanded by Robert Shaw and the 1st South Carolina by Thomas Wentworth Higginson—both white. Black soldiers were initially paid $10 per month from which $3 was automatically deducted for clothing, resulting in a net pay of $7. In contrast, white soldiers received $13 per month from which no clothing allowance was drawn. In June 1864 Congress granted equal pay to the U.S. Colored Troops and made the action retroactive. Black soldiers received the same rations and supplies. In addition, they received comparable medical care.

*The black troops, however, faced greater peril than white troops when captured by the Confederate Army. In 1863 the Confederate Congress threatened to punish severely officers of black troops and to enslave black soldiers. As a result, President Lincoln issued General Order 233, threatening reprisal on Confederate prisoners of war (POWs) for any mistreatment of black troops. Although the threat generally restrained the Confederates, black captives were typically treated more harshly than white captives. In perhaps the most heinous known example of abuse, Confederate soldiers shot to death black Union soldiers captured at the Fort Pillow, TN, engagement of 1864. Confederate General Nathan B. Forrest witnessed the massacre and did nothing to stop it.*

The document featured with this article is a recruiting poster directed at black men during the Civil War. It refers to efforts by the Lincoln administration to provide equal pay for black soldiers and equal protection for black POWs. The original poster is located in the Records of the Adjutant General's Office, 1780's–1917, Record Group 94.

Article Citation

Freeman, Elsie, Wynell Burroughs Schamel, and Jean West. "The Fight for Equal Rights: A Recruiting Poster for Black Soldiers in the Civil War." _Social Education _56, 2 (February 1992): 118-120. [Revised and updated in 1999 by Budge Weidman.]

https://www.archives.gov/education/lessons/blacks-civil-war


----------



## Friesland (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow, Holy Fire is alt-right terrorism. I have 3 friends had to leave their homes... crazy.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay. I don't understand why you think you're smarter than you actually are....
> Please continue to "enlighten" us all.


Sure. What specific question do you have?

Still happy to help.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wow, Holy Fire is alt-right terrorism. I have 3 friends had to leave their homes... crazy.


The alleged firestarter defended his alleged actions (in a manner of speaking) by quoting Q-Anon posts.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

What is a "perjury trap"?


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wow, Holy Fire is alt-right terrorism. I have 3 friends had to leave their homes... crazy.



*It was lit by a " Crazy " man.....*

*Crazy = Democrats*

*A Democrat lit the Fire....now what.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More evidence why CNN is fake news. (as if any is needed.)
> https://t.co/abaV56KliZ


I have a hard time believing a legit news organization would put out false information.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wow, Holy Fire is alt-right terrorism. I have 3 friends had to leave their homes... crazy.


Dogs don't count.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What is a "perjury trap"?


It's the same thing as a show trial, only different.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have a hard time believing a legit news organization would put out false information.


https://www.politifact.com/punditfact/tv/fox/


----------



## Friesland (Aug 11, 2018)

I got a check today from Mexico! They said it was for the wall!!!

oh wait no... I'm wrong...

It was a map from NK telling me where all the nukes are, and giving me access!!

oh wait no... read that wrong.

It's a flyer from a new taco truck down the street, which is still pretty cool! Have a great weekend! Mariscos Jalisco! Yum.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.politifact.com/punditfact/tv/fox/


And here's a good fresh example --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What is a "perjury trap"?


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

Exposed: the Deep State's Authorship and Publication of the Dossier
CLARICE FELDMAN
The Steele Dossier -- the gift that keeps on giving.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_real_dossier_story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

Trumponomics as a Response to a Failing Globalization
VERONIKA KYRYLENKO
The pace of globalization is slowing down as it reaches its natural limits, and the central goal of the Trump administration now is to secure America'...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/trumponomics_as_a_response_to_a_failing_globalization.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

I wonder why trump calls the media fake news?

UPDATE: 100+ Newspapers Join Coordinated Effort to Attack President...
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/11/media/boston-globe-free-press-editorial/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

Donald Trump: Omarosa a ‘Lowlife’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/donald-trump-omarosa-a-lowlife/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjL58v01OfcAhXBna0KHTUJDLkQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3WXij-9_gfUDlf7ZBdFhc_


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder why trump calls the media fake news?
> 
> UPDATE: 100+ Newspapers Join Coordinated Effort to Attack President...
> https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/11/media/boston-globe-free-press-editorial/index.html


Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trumponomics as a Response to a Failing Globalization
> VERONIKA KYRYLENKO
> The pace of globalization is slowing down as it reaches its natural limits, and the central goal of the Trump administration now is to secure America'...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/trumponomics_as_a_response_to_a_failing_globalization.html


It never seems to dawn that the volume of interest is the real issue, not the annual percentage rate.--Nelson Nash


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

But TRUMP rallies! WATCH Antifa protesters attack NBC reporter and his crew in Charlottesville
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/08/12/but-trump-rallies-watch-antifa-protesters-attack-nbc-reporter-and-his-crew-in-charlottesville/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjCpI-m7OfcAhVQbKwKHYpZALAQqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3G3XiQl1rrZvs5jbAl7jdd&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

Trump, doing the job the radical commie sympathizer Obama wouldn't.

Hot Air

Earth Liberation Front fugitive arrested in Cuba after 12 years on the run
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/11/earth-liberation-front-fugitive-arrested-cuba-12-years-run/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiyuJiW7efcAhVSYK0KHYEYBtYQqUMwAnoECAYQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1_4ah1ZvG3zrFJ3MECUYIM&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More evidence why CNN is fake news. (as if any is needed.)
> https://t.co/abaV56KliZ


_Although there's a longstanding debate about the effectiveness of newspaper editorials, *there is certainly strength in numbers *-- the greater the number of participants, the more readers will see the message._
_
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/11/media/boston-globe-free-press-editorial/index.html

LOL!!_

I think I hear 2016 calling.  They want their Clinton campaign policy back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


That's a short editorial.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald Trump: Omarosa a ‘Lowlife’
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/donald-trump-omarosa-a-lowlife/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjL58v01OfcAhXBna0KHTUJDLkQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3WXij-9_gfUDlf7ZBdFhc_


Why would he say that?  Here's part of it --

"Donald Trump, who would attack civil rights icons and professional athletes, who would go after grieving black widows, who would say there were good people on both sides, who endorsed an accused child molester; Donald Trump, and his decisions and his behavior, was harming the country. I could no longer be a part of this madness."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dogs don't count.


Im guessing cats, and a lot more than three.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im guessing cats, and a lot more than three.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_real_dossier_story.html
The real dossier story is not the scandalous insinuations that it makes, but rather it’s the funding sources, the teams that worked on it, and its compilation and distribution channels. At peak capacity, the dossier team must have consisted of at least 25 individuals who worked on it for over 6-12 months. Assuming a modest $200 per hour rate per person, some first/business class travel and accommodations, media, consulting, IT, and legal services, this project most have cost an upwards of 5-10 million dollars. According to Simpson’s testimony and documents, Fusion GPS was only paid about a million dollars by the DNC and Clinton campaign, which begs the questions of what was Hakluyt’s [Ed: another private UK intelligence operation closely connected to Hillary Clinton] cut and where did the rest of the money go?

For today’s purposes, I will simply note the highlights, but the article really deserves the attention of readers, investigators, and reporters. Using open source intelligence materials, he’s pinpointed the source(s) of the deeply flawed Steele Dossier, which formed the basis for the FISA warrants used by the FBI and Department of Justice to gather intelligence on the President and his associates.






He details the organization and staffing of GPS Fusion and reports:

The political makeup of the team was exclusively democratic with many of the employees and interns having a strong political connection to the Clinton or Obama administrations. Jason Raymond, the Research Director, came from John Kerry’s press office and was affiliated with USAID; Laura Seago, a senior analyst, came from the Brennan Center for Justice and was also affiliated with USAID …the senior management had a documented history of misconduct and ethical-related issues. Glenn Simpson has a Profane Cursing and Public Intoxication conviction; Jason Felch, a former reporter and the managing partner of the LA office, was fired from the LA Times for deceitful reporting. He was also cheating on his wife on multiple occasions with his Occidental College investigative source.

As for the main author of the dossier, Christopher Steele, Apelbaum details his MI6 background and his connection along with

	
	
		
		
	


	




fellow MI6-retiree Chris Burrows and Nicholas Butcher to other outfits after his cover was blown as a British spy. Also contributing to the Dossier was Nellie Hauke Ohr, wife of Bruce Ohr, and a British-French national, Edward Emil Baumgartner, who also has his own private intelligence consulting business in the UK,

Using a variety of methods and tools which he describes, Apelbaum has shown the interconnections between media figures and the dossier authors.

His research indicates:

The [Dossier] network graph analysis indicates that the fellowship of the dossier is a close-knit group; everyone knew each other long before embarking on the quest to find the alleged Russian collusion. All of the project key players are related through marriage, family relations, or work affiliations. [Snip] this team collaborated in various member configurations on many other ‘dossier projects’ and utilized the same collection methods, materials, resources, political network, and publication channels.

He has a detailed chart of the Dossier participants.

And he documents their work with intelligence operatives inside and outside U.S. channels. For example:

Halper, Clarke, Downer, Smith, Dearlove, Crawford, Lobban, MI6, LAD, and Hakluyt Linkage

Steele worked with the FBI as early as 2010 on the FIFA investigation. In 2016, he met them several times including at two meetings with agent Michael Gaeta, a leading FBI ‘Russia corruption expert’, in Rome and in London to discuss the dossier. Gaeta coordinated and got clearance for these meetings from Victoria Nuland at the State Department. Gaeta was the FBI case officer in Europe and controlled Orbis, Stefan Halper, and the Hakluyt dossier assets. [snip] Baumgartner, Nellie Ohr, Bruce Ohr, and David Kramer are all Harvard alumni. Nellie Ohr knew Stefan Halper since at least 2000. Nellie Ohr also worked in the MITRE Corporation with Halper’s son Marin Halper for six years from 2002-2008.

He establishes Hillary Clinton's close associate Sidney Blumenthal’s connections to and contacts with media, which promoted the dossier charges. Glenn Simpson’s wife, Mary Jacoby, also had extensive contacts with key figures in the media and federal apparatus., including Blumenthal, with whom she had worked at _Salon_.

Two months before the Dossier was released, Jacoby spent several hours in the White House with five people (Apelbaum identifies them) all of whom were related to the dossier team.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

It looks like there were more protestors than Nazis at the white power rally across the street from the WH today.  There also seemed to be more cops than Nazis there.  Maybe they were hoping for a return to their glory days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like there were more protestors than Nazis at the white power rally across the street from the WH today.  There also seemed to be more cops than Nazis there.  Maybe they were hoping for a return to their glory days.


You mean there were a lot more fascists than Nazis?
Maybe all this white supremacy is over blown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Tell me if you have heard this one before,

WaPo
*Breaking: Peter Strzok fired*


Do you know how crooked you have to be to get fired from a government JOB?
Even Obama and HRC didn't get fired.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

To be a real friend of t and his buy-American tariff program, you can buy a t-shirt saying "Boycott Harley-Davidson"  from t's good friends at Bikers for Trump.  

The cost of the t-shirts is held down by having them made in Haiti.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

I think it's safe to say  Russia collusion and the steele dossier are all but finished.

*Publicist Who Arranged Trump Tower Meeting Admits ‘I Didn’t Know What I Was Even Talking About’*
97EmailGoogle+Twitter






Alex Wong/Getty 
13 Aug 2018614
*NEW YORK — Rob Goldstone, the English publicist and music manager, admitted that “I didn’t know what I was really even talking about” when he sent a much publicized email to Donald Trump Jr. to set up the infamous Trump Tower meeting, claiming to possess incriminating information and documents on Hillary Clinton originating with “the Crown prosecutor of Russia.”*
Goldstone further conceded that he had no factual basis to back up his email to Trump Jr. claiming that any such purported opposition information on Clinton, which never actually surfaced, was “part of Russia and its government’s support for Mr. Trump.”



Like all other witnesses who have spoken publicly, Goldstone, who attended the Trump Tower meeting, said there was no dirt presented on Clinton and that the meeting focused largely on the Magnitsky Act, which sanctions Russian officials accused of involvement in the death of a Russian tax accountant, as well as talk about a Russian tax evasion scheme and alleged connections to the Democratic National Committee.

He said he was “embarrassed” that he even set up the meeting, and described Trump campaign officials present as viewing the get-together as a waste of time.

Goldstone made the comments in testimony to the Senate Judiciary Committee reviewed in full by Breitbart News. The testimony was given in December 2017 and publicly released several months ago. It is newly relevant following the renewed news media spotlight on the Trump Tower meeting while most of Goldstone’s nearly 250-pages of testimony remain entirely unreported by the news media.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Politics
*Here are the Deep State Operatives Who Were Demoted or Resigned From The FBI/DOJ Cabal*
 Steven Ahle February 12, 2018



Just as the investigation of the Deep State is getting down to cases, it’s a good idea to look back at the fourteen Deep State Operatives who have been demoted, fired or resigned. Everyone of them played a part or could have played a part in Obama’s illegal spying on Donald Trump. Newt Gingrich joined Maria Bartiromo on her program and she rattled off the names of the twelve who have been purged from the Deep State:

James Comey, FBI chief
* Peter Strzok, top FBI investigator (reassaigned)
* Lisa Page, top FBI attorney (reassigned)
* Andrew McCabe, Acting FBI Director and Deputy FBI Director
* James Baker, FBI General Counsel
* Stephen Laycock, Head of FBI Counterintelligence
* James Rybicki, FBI Chief of Staff
* Peter Kadzik, DOJ Asst. AG
* Preet Bharara, US Attorney, Southern District
* Bruce Ohr, Former US Associate AG (reassigned)
* Sally Yates, Acting AG
* Dana Boente, Former US AG Eastern Virginia district
* Mary McCord, Acting Assistant AG
* Hui Chen, DOJ Antifraud expert




Investigative reporter Sharyl Attkisson posted a list of at least ten DOJ-FBI operatives who


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Judicial Watch: Firing of Peter Strzok is a Body Blow to Robert Mueller's Special Counsel


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> To be a real friend of t and his buy-American tariff program, you can buy a t-shirt saying "Boycott Harley-Davidson"  from t's good friends at Bikers for Trump.
> 
> The cost of the t-shirts is held down by having them made in Haiti.


Competition.  Imagine that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Competition.  Imagine that.


Trump is just doing the job BJ Clinton said he would do.
Helping the Haitians.
Trump the Merciful.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

Wizbag?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wizbag?


Looks a little like inner tube neck.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What is a "perjury trap"?



*The thing you get caught in daily...........*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Politics
> *Here are the Deep State Operatives Who Were Demoted or Resigned From The FBI/DOJ Cabal*
> Steven Ahle February 12, 2018
> 
> ...





*AND THAT'S JUST THE TIP OF THE ICEBERG !!!!!*


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/RBReich/photos/a.404595876219681.103599.142474049098533/2084202841592301/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.facebook.com/RBReich/photos/a.404595876219681.103599.142474049098533/2084202841592301/?type=3&theater


How many votes did Trump get as a result of collusion?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Why did t have to ask the producers of The Apprentice if he acted like a racist during taping?  Didn't he already know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

TRUMP UNLEASHED: 'THAT DOG'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

*Fitton: How Were Bruce and Nellie Ohr, Christopher Steele, and Fusion GPS Plotting?*
191EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP/Pablo Martinez Monsivais
13 Aug 2018Washington, DC523
*Recently, Republican lawmakers indicated that Bruce Ohr, the former associate deputy attorney general, is becoming more central to their investigation of the soft coup against President Trump.*
Moreover, newly released emails and memos show that Ohr continued to receive information from former British spy Christopher Steele in 2017 after the FBI had supposedly terminated its relationship with Steele in 2016 for leaking to the media.



In fact, as I describe below, it was another Judicial Watch lawsuit that just uncovered FBI document showing that Steele was deemed unsuitable as a “confidential human source” in November 2016. But that was no impediment to Ohr’s continuing to use him nor the FBI continuing to receive “information” from Steele through Ohr! Talk about corruption!

Judicial Watch just filed a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit against the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) for all communications from the offices of the deputy attorney general and the office of the director of the Organized Crime Drug Enforcement Task Force related to Bruce G. Ohr, his wife Nellie Ohr, Christopher Steele, and Fusion GPS (_Judicial Watch v. U.S. Department of Justice _(No. 1:18-cv-01854)).

Bruce Ohr remains Organized Crime Task Force director. Until his dossier-related demotion, he was the fourth-ranked official at DOJ. The House Intelligence Committee memo released by Chairman Devin Nunes on February 2 says that Nellie Ohr was “employed by Fusion GPS to assist in the cultivation of opposition research on Trump” and that Bruce Ohr passed along the results of that research, which was paid for by the Democratic National Committee (DNC) and the Hillary Clinton campaign, to the FBI. The “salacious and unverified” dossier was used to obtain a Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) surveillance warrant to spy on Carter Page.

Judicial Watch sued after the Justice Department failed to respond to our May 29, 2018, FOIA request for:

All records from the Office of the Deputy Attorney General relating to Fusion GPS, Nellie Ohr and/or British national Christopher Steele, including but not limited to all records of communications about and with Fusion GPS officials, Nellie Ohr and Christopher Steele.



All records from the office of former Associate Deputy Attorney General Bruce G. Ohr relating to Fusion GPS, Nellie Ohr and/or British national Christopher Steele, including but not limited to all records of communications (including those of former Associate Deputy Attorney General Ohr) about and with Fusion GPS officials, Nellie Ohr and Christopher Steele.

All records from the office of the Director of the Organized Crime Drug Enforcement Task Force relating to Fusion GPS, Nellie Ohr and/or British national Christopher Steele, including but not limited to all records of communications (including those of former Organized Crime Task Force Director Bruce Ohr) about and with Fusion GPS officials, Nellie Ohr and Christopher Steele.

In December 2017, Bruce Ohr was removed from his position as U.S. associate deputy attorney general after it was revealed that he conducted undisclosed meetings with anti-Trump dossier author Christopher Steele and Glenn Simpson, principal of Fusion GPS.

In March, Judicial Watch filed two lawsuits seeking records about the Ohrs’ involvement in the anti-Trump dossier. In June, the DOJ was ordered to begin searching and producing Fusion GPS records to Judicial Watch.

As this sordid scandal continues to unfold, it is increasingly clear that top DOJ official Bruce Ohr – working in conjunction with his wife and other Clinton-connected Fusion GPS actors – played a key role in laundering false information from Russia about Donald J. Trump. The DOJ must stop the stonewalling and release these documents, as the law requires


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

_Campaign files legal action, seeks 'millions'..._


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

It looks like Manafort's defense is to call no witnesses and say nothing (other than his lawyer's closing statement, perhaps).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Why did t have to ask the producers of The Apprentice if he acted like a racist during taping?  Didn't he already know?


Racism is in your head.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like Manafort's defense is to call no witnesses and say nothing (other than his lawyer's closing statement, perhaps).


Shocking.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 217009, member: 3"
https://www.facebook.com/RBReich/photos/a.404595876219681.103599.142474049098533/2084202841592301/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/RBReich/photos/a.404595876219681.103599.142474049098533/2084202841592301/?type=3&theater






/QUOTE

*Drawn by a lunatic Progressive artist, cut n pasted by a lunatic Progressive forum poster who*
*has been caught doing the very act that the President is falsely accused of !*
*Imagine That !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

Must be bad if it makes a whore sick,
*MANHATTAN MADAM: 'BULLIED' BY SPECIAL COUNSEL...

'Leading questions' made me feel sick...*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like Manafort's defense is to call no witnesses and say nothing (other than his lawyer's closing statement, perhaps).


Who gives a shit?...oh I guess you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

Brennan, the Spooks, and Russian Collusion
ISHMAEL JONES
John Brennan's CIA should be held accountable for its role in spy operations against the Trump campaign.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/brennan_the_spooks_and_russian_collusion.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

Strzok's firing reveals the scandal at the FBI's Office of Professional Responsibility
AUGUST 14, 2018
The rot goes deeper than top management at the FBI.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/strzoks_firing_reveals_the_scandal_at_the_fbis_office_of_professional_responsibility.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

*July Retail Sales Rock, Productivity Soars Above Expectations, Manufacturing Businesses Booming*

Data released Wednesday showed the American economy is gaining strength, American consumers remain confident, and American workers are becoming more productive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

*China Angered by ‘America First’ Commitments in U.S. Defense Act*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

* 
*
*Trump revokes Brennan security clearance...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *Trump revokes Brennan security clearance...*


What took so long?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What took so long?


He's been busy, the clapper and rice could be next.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi GoBear!
> 
> Friday hugs.
> 
> ...


You're seriously odd. Mom's basement?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/status/1029749433129492480


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/status/1029749433129492480


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/upshot/presidential-polls-forecast.html


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2018)

The t knows whether or not he made racist comments during out-takes of the Apprentice.  He also knows that there are tapes of everything he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/Rasmussen_Poll/status/1029749433129492480


Uh Oh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Guess how many senior FBI officials involved in Hillary email probe have been fired or resigned since 2017
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2018/08/15/guess-how-many-senior-fbi-officials-involved-in-hillary-email-probe-have-been-fired-or-resigned-since-2017/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiW8dCFsPHcAhVCUK0KHcrtBVAQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0Gkik56v4IMeCarnjHTklY&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

300+ newspapers publish the same anti-Trump editorial today
AUGUST 16, 2018
Another milepost on the funeral march of the American newspaper industry.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/300_newspapers_publish_the_same_antitrump_editorial_today.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

*China Buckles: Trade Delegation to Washington Will Seek End of Trade War*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Market Summary > Dow Jones Industrial Average
INDEXDJX: .DJI
25,558.73 +396.32 (1.58%)
Closed: Aug 16, 4:48 PM EDT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Partisan Commie Sympathizer.



Commander of Bin Laden raid: Revoke my security clearance too, Mr. President




*Commander of Bin Laden raid: Revoke my security clearance too, Mr. President*
AllahpunditPosted at 4:41 pm on August 16, 2018







Can’t say I’m looking forward to the debate over whether Admiral McRaven is a globalist traitor.


But I’m sure it’s coming whether I’m looking forward to it or not.



He’s a SEAL who once served on Team Six and later commanded it for the Bin Laden raid so go figure that he’d hit hard:

Former CIA director John Brennan, whose security clearance you revoked on Wednesday, is one of the finest public servants I have ever known. Few Americans have done more to protect this country than John. He is a man of unparalleled integrity, whose honesty and character have never been in question, except by those who don’t know him.

Therefore, I would consider it an honor if you would revoke my security clearance as well, so I can add my name to the list of men and women who have spoken up against your presidency…

Through your actions, you have embarrassed us in the eyes of our children, humiliated us on the world stage and, worst of all, divided us as a nation.

If you think for a moment that your McCarthy-era tactics will suppress the voices of criticism, you are sadly mistaken. The criticism will continue until you become the leader we prayed you would be.

If he feels that strongly, why doesn’t he just forfeit his clearance? Clearly he’s trying to jump-start a movement among natsec pros in Brennan’s defense, a little collective action to deter POTUS from punishing any other critics. That might do it.

The problem with forfeiting his clearance, I guess, is that it would be a gesture aimed at shaming Trump and … he just can’t be shamed. It’s the same reason why no members of the administration have resigned in protest over anything he’s said or done, up to and including regular whipping boys like Jeff Sessions. He wouldn’t be embarrassed if they quit, he’d be glad to have the opportunity to rotate new people in. If you want to make him squirm a little, you do what McRaven did here: Dare him to take action himself. If he does it, then you can claim martyrdom. If he doesn’t do it, he looks like a wimp.

I figure the odds of POTUS actually revoking McRaven’s clearance are around 20 percent, with a 90 percent chance of him tweeting that a real soldier would have caught Bin Laden 10 years sooner. Predict the insulting nickname he’ll give him: (a) Wacky Bill M; (b) Ravin’ McRaven; (c) Barking SEAL; (d) Admiral Cuck.

What’ll be really exciting is when he revokes Obama’s and Hillary’s security clearances the day before the midterms. Big turnout motivator. Here’s an address by McRaven that went viral a few years ago, just to give you a sense of his approach to life. He’ll make a stellar choice for defense secretary by President Avenatti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Breakthrough’ on Trade with Mexico May Be Days Away


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Heilemann: 10% of GOP Would Be OK with Trump Killing Their Families


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Heilemann: 10% of GOP Would Be OK with Trump Killing Their Families


"They dont actually believe what's been presented to them"

This is what she said, and I agree.
I dont believe most of whats been "presented" to me by the MSM.

The "dissolving the grandparents" thing even had the useful idiot panel on edge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "They dont actually believe what's been presented to them"
> 
> This is what she said, and I agree.
> I dont believe most of whats been "presented" to me by the MSM.
> ...


I just posted that because it is hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Friendly Reminder: The Existence Of Trump's N-Word Tape Could Be As Mythical As Russian Collusion 
Matt Vespa |


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Just wanted to thank the libs for electing Obama and then nominating Hillary, without those 2 events we wouldn't have Trump today.

Uncategorized
*“This is so dumb”: Snopes rules that Hillary Clinton never smashed her cell phones with a hammer*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Politics
* Is Trump finally ready to turn his sights to remaking the 9th Circuit*




WASHINGTON – There's been a noticeable exception to President Donald Trump's otherwise successful effort to appoint young, conservative judges to the nation's appellate courts.

The Senate has confirmed a record 24 new circuit court judges nationwide in 20 months — with two more nominees scheduled for votes this week. But Trump has made far less progress in the jurisdiction he criticizes the most: the liberal-leaning U.S. 9th Circuit Court of Appeals, including California and eight other Western states.

Since Trump took office, the Senate has confirmed only one 9th Circuit judge — in Hawaii — leaving seven openings. A nominee in Oregon was abruptly withdrawn last month when it became clear he lacked the votes for Senate approval.


And Trump has yet to even nominate anyone for the three vacancies in California, partly because of a standoff with Sens. Dianne Feinstein and Kamala Harris.

But there are signs that the administration is beginning to set its sights on the 9th Circuit, likely triggering a bruising fight with Democrats.



For one thing, Trump is running out of vacancies in other circuits, particularly in conservative states where confirmation is easier.

"They've been focusing on lower-hanging fruit," said Ilya Shapiro, a senior fellow in constitutional studies at the Cato Institute. "After a while there are only so many seats to fill."

More than half of the 13 vacancies remaining nationwide are on the 9th Circuit.





Why Trump isn't moving faster is a mystery, considering how conservatives have long reviled the 9th Circuit and Trump has frequently attacked its rulings.

Since his inauguration, 9th Circuit judges have ruled that he couldn't legally bar tens of thousands of visitors and immigrants from several mostly Muslim nations from entering the country (a decision the Supreme Court overturned). They've forced him to continue processing renewal applications of immigrants previously approved for the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program, which Trump ended. Last month, a judge knocked down Trump's order restricting federal funds to so-called sanctuary cities.

"I thought they would have moved more aggressively," San Francisco appellate attorney Ben Feuer said.

But the recent fight over Ryan W. Bounds' nomination in Oregon showed that Trump and the Republican-led Senate are ready to adopt a tougher stance, including scrapping a long-standing Senate tradition to push through Trump's choices if necessary.

Oregon's two Democratic senators, Ron Wyden and Jeff Merkley, opposed Bounds and refused to issue their "blue slips," a century-old courtesy in which senators are asked to sign off on nominees from their state.

In the past, rejection by both home state senators was enough to effectively kill a nomination. But for the first time, Judiciary Committee Chairman Charles E. Grassley of Iowa brushed off the home senators' views and moved forward anyway.

Previously the Senate has only considered a nomination if both or at least one of the home state senators approved.



Bounds' nomination ultimately failed, but not because the Oregon senators didn't return their blue slips. Instead some of Bounds' old racially charged writings raised doubts among enough senators, including at least one Republican, that the White House withdrew his nomination.

But the precedent of breaking with the blue-slip tradition has deep implications for the 9th Circuit, where four of the nine states it covers have two Democratic senators.

Idaho's Republican senators support Trump nominee Ryan D. Nelson, so he is quickly moving through the process without a problem.

And Hawaii's two Democratic senators enthusiastically backed Trump nominee Judge Mark J. Bennett as a consensus pick who had already been vetted by their review committees. He was approved in July by a 72-27 vote.

But the rest of the vacancies will not be so easy.

Trump nominated appellate attorney Eric D. Miller of Washington state though he was not recommended by the review committee created by the state's Democratic senators, Patty Murray and Maria Cantwell. Murray says she's reserving judgment on Miller, but Cantwell's office immediately signaled another potential fight ahead, telling the Seattle Times that "the senator did not and does not consent to Eric Miller's nomination."

In Arizona, where Trump doesn't get along with either Republican senator, he's held off as well.

_[Analysis: Winners and losers from Tuesday's primaries: Once again, Trump is a big winner]_

Trump is saving the biggest battle for last. In California, talks between the administration and the state's senators appear to have stalled.

The White House floated some potential names, which the senators' review committees have examined. In early May, Harris and Feinstein recommended three potential judges to the White House. Neither side would say if there was any overlap between the two groups, but the lack of any nomination suggests there was not.

A White House official said the president intended to fill the 9th Circuit vacancies with more conservatives, but would not provide any timeline.
The recent focus on completing the confirmation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court could be delaying action in the 9th Circuit, though it hasn't stopped the Senate from voting on other judicial nominees.

Feinstein said in a statement that they are working to come to consensus.



Trump's best chance to reshape the 9th Circuit will be filling two of the vacant California seats once held by liberal lions: Judge Harry Pregerson, who took a reduced workload in 2015 and died in late 2017, and Judge Stephen Reinhardt, who died unexpectedly in March. Both were President Jimmy Carter appointees and were considered among the most left-leaning judges in the country.

Judge Alex Kozinski, who was appointed by President Ronald Reagan, retired in December amid accusations of sexual misconduct, creating a third California vacancy.

Though Trump is within striking distance of flipping some circuits from a majority of Democratic appointees to a majority of Republican appointees, the best he can hope for so far in the 9th would be increasing the conservative presence on the court.

Before Trump took office, the 9th Circuit had 20 Democratic and nine Republican appointees. If Trump filled all the current openings with conservatives, the balance would be 16 Democratic appointees to 13 Republican appointees.

Feinstein, the ranking Democrat on the Senate Judiciary Committee, is livid about Republicans' willingness to move forward without the blue slips and has warned them publicly against proposing nominees in California she and Harris don't support.

"It's no secret that President Trump and Republicans want to reshape the 9th Circuit and we will not accept unwarranted, partisan attacks on our courts," Feinstein said in March. "I am fully committed to ensuring that 9th Circuit nominees reflect our state's communities and values and are well-regarded by their local bench and bar."


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2018)

in today's "You can't make this shit up News" --

K-A Conway thinks reporters assigned to the White House should just do their jobs and stop obsessing on t.

Eric "Fredo" Trump tweeted that he doesn't like disloyal people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

*GREAT AGAIN: Youth Unemployment Hits 52-Year Low... *

_*WALMART Declares Best Economy for Customers in Decades...*_ *Get in Line: Backlog for Big Rigs...*


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2018)

So what does t fear moat today -- the Manafort trial, whatever the Russians have on him (and he knows what that might be - he was there), or whatever is on the Omarosa tapes (and he knows what that might be - he was there)?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2018)

espola said:


> So what does t fear moat today -- the Manafort trial, whatever the Russians have on him (and he knows what that might be - he was there), or whatever is on the Omarosa tapes (and he knows what that might be - he was there)?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moat


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Enemy of The People indeed,
'GOOD CALL': Judge in Manafort trial SHUTS DOWN media outlets' creepy request


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Enemy of The People indeed,

WOW: Reporter who snapped photo of nearly empty press section at Gosnell’s 2013 trial shares ‘fun fact’ about skeptical CNN
*jd mullane  *‏ @*jdmullane* 11 Apr 2013




PHOTO: Seats for media in Courtroom 304 at the Kermit Gosnell abortion "house of horrors" trial in Phila on Thurs.pic.twitter.com/fiOUB1oNdB







6:44 PM - 11 Apr 2013


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

*Trump administration is considering pulling back $3 billion in foreign aid*

The Office of Management and Budget instructed the State Department and the U.S. Agency for International Development earlier this month to provide a balance sheet of foreign aid projects that have not yet been funded. Unless Congress intervenes, the money may be returned to the U.S. Treasury at the end of fiscal year on Sept. 30.

A scramble is on to allocate the money before the administration announces the expected change, which would freeze the billions of dollars left.

In his previous two budgets, President Trump proposed steep cuts to foreign aid, but Congress restored them. Lawmakers from both parties view the last-minute move as a backdoor attempt to get the cuts, despite their objections, before they can do anything about them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Benghazi Hero Destroys 'Kool-Aid Drinker' John Brennan 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

John Brennan: Give It a Rest Already
ELISE COOPER
The former CIA director's security clearance was long overdue for a yanking. Just look at his record.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/john_brennan_give_it_a_rest_already.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

AUGUST 17, 2018
*The vise tightens on Canada's Justin Trudeau as Trump upgrades Mexico NAFTA*
By Monica Showalter
President Trump sold himself to the American public as the master of the art of the deal, and, well, gulp, we see it.

Seems the squeeze is on for Canada's lefty prime minister, Justin Trudeau, the guy who tried to pull a fast one on Trump in Quebec ahead of his Singapore summit with North Korea's Kim Jong-un earlier this summer. The Mexico upgrade deal on NAFTA, which is about to be announced, according to a top story on Drudge, gets Mexico squared away and leaves Canada's P.M. to face Trump alone.

Trump, being a dealmaker, seems to have gotten a better deal for U.S. companies and workers with Mexico, something extraordinary, given the negative rhetoric that has flowed over illegal immigrants from both sides of the border, and given the perception that Trump is anti-free trade. Well, no. There's now a deal about to be announced.

According to the Los Angeles Times, via the Virginian-Pilot:

Reaching an agreement with Mexico would mark a breakthrough for the administration after a year of roller-coaster talks and tension with its longtime North American trading partners. President Trump has frequently threatened to withdraw from NAFTA, linked the renegotiations to his call for a wall along the U.S.-Mexican border and slapped tariffs on Mexican and Canadian steel to apply pressure to make concessions.

But both Mexico and the U.S. have strong incentives to push through a deal quickly. Mexico wants to lock in an agreement before its new leftist president takes office, and the White House is keen on achieving a win on trade ahead of the midterm elections.

The heaviest changes will be to auto rules, an interesting thing, given that Mexico's new incoming president, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, as a former mayor of Mexico City and conversant in the surrounding Mexico state where the auto plants are, would be well familiar with the auto trade and its importance to Mexico. I suspect he'd support getting Trump out of his hair on his one, along with outgoing president Enrique Peña-Nieto, so I am going to predict that this goes through. The other thing, not mentioned in the LAT piece, is that Trump is going easy on Mexico's farm trade, given that farms in Mexico harvest their crops at a slightly different time of year from farms in the U.S., meaning that the fresh products don't overlap that much on store shelves. Besides that, out-competing Mexico's farms and putting them out of business means Mexican farm labor...will head north. We get it.

Some smart choices have been made.

That leaves Trudeau, and the LAT says he's been caught flat-footed:

Canada, meanwhile, has shown less urgency to complete a revision of the 24-year-old pact, but is expected to return to the bargaining table once the U.S. and Mexico settle their differences.

Bloomberg says he's been "frozen out":

"The Trump administration has clear frustrations with the Canadian government's approach to the Nafta modernization, and we're now seeing it play out in front of our faces," Adam Taylor, principal and co-founder at trade advisory firm Export Action Global, said by phone from Ottawa. "We've seen virtually overnight Mexico and the U.S. are moving forward and Canada looks left behind and then forced into a position where it has to make a significant set of concessions just to be readmitted to the talks, it seems."

With a Mexico deal in hand, Trump will be that much better placed to get the deal he wants from Canada. The LAT says the issues at stake are the U.S. need to get into the Canadian milk market and Canada's capacity to challenge U.S. anti-dumping claims in international courts. The other big one, not noted, is that Chinese manufacturers are skirting U.S. trade restrictions put on from their own failure to open their markets, by bringing goods into Canada and adding some minimal value, so as to get them labeled Canada goods. Something on that front is likely to be on Trump's agenda for Trudeau to address.

What it shows is how clever Trump is in maneuvering a deal with allies, who he says have run circles around us. There does seem to be an endgame here, and America seems to be about to come out a winner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

C
U
Next
Tuesday.



GOOD RIDDANCE: Guess which anti-Trump comedian just lost her Netflix show
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/08/17/good-riddance-guess-which-anti-trump-comedian-just-lost-her-netflix-show/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiHk_-14vbcAhWR_p8KHd3ZAG4QqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0RxbdGQWMey-nPqPitQTo8&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> C
> U
> Next
> Tuesday.
> ...


LMAO!!

Michelle Wolf says having Trump as president has made comedy a lot harder
3:48 PM - Aug 15, 2018

No it hasn't!!


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So what does t fear moat today -- the Manafort trial, whatever the Russians have on him (and he knows what that might be - he was there), or whatever is on the Omarosa tapes (and he knows what that might be - he was there)?


It looks like I missed a possibility - it appears t is actually most afraid of Brennan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like I missed a possibility - it appears t is actually most afraid of Brennan.


Michelle Wolf is right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like I missed a possibility - it appears t is actually most afraid of Brennan.


Trump is afraid, period . . . only he knows the breadth and depth of why.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is afraid, period . . . only he knows the breadth and depth of why.


Fear is good.  Let it serve you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is afraid, period . . . only he knows the breadth and depth of why.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like I missed a possibility - it appears t is actually most afraid of Brennan.


Just another page in a history of missed possibilities...no biggie Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moat


Are you applying?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you applying?


I figured Id start out as Jr. Editor and work my way up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I figured Id start out as Jr. Editor and work my way up.


He's starting to slip, better make sure the pay is adequate, you will earn it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is afraid, period . . . only he knows the breadth and depth of why.


*Trump's not afraid....you and yours are deathly afraid of the TRUTH !*

*The more TRUTH comes out, the more your sphincter tightens up and *
*causes you pain.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2018)

*The MSM has had copies of the originating documents that premised*
*the Independent Council initiation....They full well know that THEY are *
*complicit in covering for the FBI, DOJ, CIA lies that started this *
*" Witch Hunt ".....*

*You have NO Idea what's transpiring because your head is so far up the*
*rectum of deceit that you can only regurgitate the Crap fed you.....*

*Just be Honest for once and state that you are for the unseating of a*
*duly elected President because he is exposing the TRUTH ...!*

*Just state the TRUTH about why you want him out....no more bullshit*
*Russian Collusion crap....*



*We all Know that China has manipulated the past election way more *
*than Russia could even try to...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So what does t fear moat today -- the Manafort trial, whatever the Russians have on him (and he knows what that might be - he was there), or whatever is on the Omarosa tapes (and he knows what that might be - he was there)?


You were there...did you find it yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

“A newborn is without his father Friday” — because his father was wanted on an outstanding homicide warrant
2 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/08/18/a-newborn-is-without-his-father-friday-because-his-father-was-wanted-on-an-outstanding-homicide-warrant/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjZjsappfjcAhVKR60KHaGpCugQqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3WLqe_QCSNFsxr7R_O4ChJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

David J. Phillip/AP
MICHELLE MOONS 19 Aug 2018 
_

*California state legislators passed a resolution Thursday calling on Congress to formally apologize, and for President Donald Trump to join them in acknowledging wrongdoing in separating illegal alien family units at the border.*_


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

"Truth isn’t truth,” - R. Giuliani.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

John Bolton almost blew it --

“A number of people have commented that he [Brennan] couldn’t be in the position he’s in, of criticizing President Trump and his so-called collusion with Russia, unless he did use classified information."

But he pulled back just in time --

“But I don’t know the specifics.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> John Bolton almost blew it --
> 
> “A number of people have commented that he [Brennan] couldn’t be in the position he’s in, of criticizing President Trump and his so-called collusion with Russia, unless he did use classified information."
> 
> ...


The specifics must include long established rules regarding a "need to know".  Once you leave your government position, you no longer have  "need to know" access to do your job at CNN.  Please continue.  Too bad you didn't "pull back just in time" before making yourself look stupid.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The specifics must include long established rules regarding a "need to know".  Once you leave your government position, you no longer have  "need to know" access to do your job at CNN.  Please continue.  Too bad you didn't "pull back just in time" before making yourself look stupid.


You have that almost backward.  The clearance is given without reference to any specific information.  After that, any information supplied to a cleared person is on a "need-to-know" basis.

What level clearance is needed to be a recruiter?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

https://t.co/h2ofOTbi7m


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The specifics must include long established rules regarding a "need to know".  Once you leave your government position, you no longer have  "need to know" access to do your job at CNN.  Please continue.  Too bad you didn't "pull back just in time" before making yourself look stupid.


This is priceless.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is priceless.


Why do you say "priceless"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Why do you say "priceless"?


Because Im clever.
The shocker is you picking up on it.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Because Im clever.


No, you're not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> No, you're not.


So bitter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So bitter.


So pretentious.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So bitter.


I'm just being honest.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So pretentious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm just being honest.


Many folks, as they age, lose their filters.
Honest can be subjective.
It can also be delusional.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Many folks as they age, lose their filters.
> Honest can be subjective.
> It can also be delusional.


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


"Just being honest"....


And if the shoe fits...


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Just being honest"....
> 
> 
> And if the shoe fits...


Ageism is the curious offshoot of racism where the propagators attack the class they hope to become.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Ageism is the curious offshoot of racism where the propagators attack the class they hope to become.


Interesting since you're not that much older than I am...
Facts are facts...as folks age they lose filters that allow them to be considered civil
One persons "attack" is another's discussion.
What one describes as an attack maybe their arrogant inability to have civil conversation...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> You have that almost backward.  The clearance is given without reference to any specific information.  After that, any information supplied to a cleared person is on a "need-to-know" basis.
> 
> What level clearance is needed to be a recruiter?


What part of Brennans job at CNN requires the kind of clearance that was revoked?


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting since you're not that much older than I am...
> Facts are facts...as folks age they lose filters that make allow them to be considered civil
> One persons "attack" is another's discussion.
> What one describes as an attack maybe their arrogant inability to have civil conversation...


"If the shoe fits..."


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What part of Brennans job at CNN requires the kind of clearance that was revoked?


I have advised you before that you usually stumble when you go out on your own trying to look like an authority.  You're better off just quoting stuff that you like from FEE.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting since you're not that much older than I am...
> Facts are facts...as folks age they lose filters that make allow them to be considered civil
> One persons "attack" is another's discussion.
> What one describes as an attack maybe their arrogant inability to have civil conversation...


Irony personified . . . yet again.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony personified . . . yet again.


Your opinion is of little value because you are ____________. 

It is just as offensive to fill that blank with "old" as it is filling it with black, brown, Jewish, Muslim, gay or female.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The specifics must include long established rules regarding a "need to know".  Once you leave your government position, you no longer have  "need to know" access to do your job at CNN.  Please continue.  Too bad you didn't "pull back just in time" before making yourself look stupid.


E is the King of that.. and he still hasn't found it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Your opinion is of little value because you are ____________.
> 
> It is just as offensive to fill that blank with "old" as it is filling it with black, brown, Jewish, Muslim, gay or female.


Are you that desperate that you can't come up with your own ideas for a post? At least give credit where credit is due if you're gonna steal another posters idea..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> "If the shoe fits..."


You've made your bed Magoo, now lie in it...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony personified . . . yet again.


The peanut gallery pipes in....that's just Ducky....yet again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Your opinion is of little value because you are ____________.
> 
> It is just as offensive to fill that blank with "old" as it is filling it with black, brown, Jewish, Muslim, gay or female.


Who said your opinion is of little value?
I said as people age they lose their filters...you've changed that to something entirely different...which is where the delusion comes in...


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who said your opinion is of little value?
> I said as people age they lose their filters...you've changed that to something entirely different...which is where the delusion comes in...


Worse than bigots are those who try to weasel away from their own bigoted actions.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Worse than bigots are those who try to weasel away from their own bigoted actions.


But I wasn't referring to you there, just bigots in general.

Right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I have advised you before that you usually stumble when you go out on your own trying to look like an authority.  You're better off just quoting stuff that you like from FEE.


Lol!! Watching you trying to weasel out of telling us how Brennanʻs current job at CNN requires a security clearance is classic espola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Your opinion is of little value because you are ____________.
> 
> It is just as offensive to fill that blank with "old" as it is filling it with black, brown, Jewish, Muslim, gay or female.


There is a distinct lack of self-awareness amongst the nutter crowd.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!! Watching you trying to weasel out of telling us how Brennanʻs current job at CNN requires a security clearance is classic espola.


For someone who claims to have had a career in the Navy that is an astonishingly ignorant comment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm just being honest.





espola said:


> Worse than bigots are those who try to weasel away from their own bigoted actions.


Oh, I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> For someone who claims to have had a career in the Navy that is an astonishingly ignorant comment.


Nobody elected Brennan to anything.
He serves at the whim of the President.
The President who hired him is no longer in office.
His rights have not been infringed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> For someone who claims to have had a career in the Navy that is an astonishingly ignorant comment.


I am no longer astonished by your ignorant comments and inability to answer why Brennan still requires clearance.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am no longer astonished by your ignorant comments and inability to answer why Brennan still requires clearance.


Ignoramus.

Senior military and intelligence officials often keep their clearances active after retirement.  It allows the government to call them in quickly for consultations or questions without going through the labor of re-activating the clearance.

Also - having that clearance is a desirable resume item, and thus may have real monetary value to the retiree.

Also - the final assignments of such senior officials usually entail being exposed to some secrets that are best kept secret, at least for the near future.  The active clearance gives the security officials some leverage toward the individual.

Brennan did nothing to violate any security regulations.  Revoking his clearance was a petty act by the criminal in the WH who was pissed at how accurately Brennan was poking at him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.
> 
> Senior military and intelligence officials often keep their clearances active after retirement.  It allows the government to call them in quickly for consultations or questions without going through the labor of re-activating the clearance.
> 
> ...


Desirable resume item???  Yes Iʻm sure CNN finds it a desirable resume item.  Lol!!  Like I said, your ignorance no longer astonishes me.  Revoking his clearance could very well be petty but still does not explain why he needs continued clearance at the level he once held as CIA director.   Further, if you think that Brennan is such a valuable asset for the Mueller investigation why would restoring clearance be so labourious?  But please, continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Desirable resume item???  Yes Iʻm sure CNN finds it a desirable resume item.  Lol!!  Like I said, your ignorance no longer astonishes me.  Revoking his clearance could very well be petty but still does not explain why he needs continued clearance at the level he once held as CIA director.   Further, if you think that Brennan is such a valuable asset for the Mueller investigation why would restoring clearance be so labourious?  But please, continue.


His clearance has nothing to do with CNN.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> His clearance has nothing to do with CNN.


Perfect.  It never did right? Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.
> 
> Senior military and intelligence officials often keep their clearances active after retirement.  It allows the government to call them in quickly for consultations or questions without going through the labor of re-activating the clearance.
> 
> ...


We elected Trump to blow up the swamp.
We dont need these people grifting and politicizing their unentitled entitlements.
get it?
No, you do not.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We elected Trump to blow up the swamp.
> We dont need these people grifting and politicizing their unentitled entitlements.
> get it?
> No, you do not.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You people.
Im ok with that.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people.
> Im ok with that.


We people are American patriots.

What are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We elected Trump to blow up the swamp.
> We dont need these people grifting and politicizing their unentitled entitlements.
> get it?
> No, you do not.


"We"? The day after guy says. The swamp is open for business than ever. Trump and Co. are cashing in like no one could ever imagine. My God are a gullible brainwashed buffoon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> We people are American patriots.
> 
> What are you?


Thats funny, because us people are American patriots.
Why do you ask?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We"? The day after guy says. The swamp is open for business than ever. Trump and Co. are cashing in like no one could ever imagine. My God are a gullible brainwashed buffoon.


If your God is a gullible brain washed buffoon, Im sorry, but I have nothing to do with it.
I feel for you, but honest to God, its not me.

(btw, Im giving you the benefit of the doubt that anything you said makes sense)


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats funny, because us people are American patriots.
> Why do you ask?


You support a criminal cabal that has taken over the White House.  What's patriotic about that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> You support a criminal cabal that has taken over the White House.  What's patriotic about that?


What's the crime?
Stamping out the status quo?
Perhaps fracking the foundations of the fake news federation?
Feel free to fantasize about you fallacies freely.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> We people are American patriots.
> 
> What are you?


Laughing at you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> You support a criminal cabal that has taken over the White House.  What's patriotic about that?


Clueless


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We"? The day after guy says. The swamp is open for business than ever. Trump and Co. are cashing in like no one could ever imagine. My God are a gullible brainwashed buffoon.


Youʻre babbling.  Slow down, check your Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the crime?
> Stamping out the status quo?
> Perhaps fracking the foundations of the fake news federation?
> Feel free to fantasize about you fallacies freely.


Sucker.

People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody elected Brennan to anything.
> He serves at the whim of the President.
> The President who hired him is no longer in office.
> His rights have not been infringed.


Lied to Congress and voted for a commie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the crime?
> Stamping out the status quo?
> Perhaps fracking the foundations of the fake news federation?
> Feel free to fantasize about* you* fallacies freely.


You're.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Yeah, I got that.
Im ok with it.

Whats the crime, sherlock?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


If they ever stop laughing at you they might have some time to laugh at Ricky


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If they ever stop laughing at you they might have some time to laugh at Ricky


I dont mind.
I drive an electric car for Christ's sake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.
> 
> Senior military and intelligence officials often keep their clearances active after retirement.  It allows the government to call them in quickly for consultations or questions without going through the labor of re-activating the clearance.
> 
> ...


You don't know anything about what he did, except say the president colluded with russia and is a traitor.
How would know what trump did? He said this collusion is true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont mind.
> I drive an electric car for Christ's sake.


Right!  None of the alarmist here are walkinʻ the talk.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I got that.
> Im ok with it.
> 
> Whats the crime, sherlock?


An insult to Sherlock for one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right!  None of the alarmist here are walkinʻ the talk.


They too busy bark'n the bark.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They too busy bark'n the bark.


Their style of patriotism.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Their style of patriotism.


Fake navy people?
Fake patriots?

I just dont know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Worse than bigots are those who try to weasel away from their own bigoted actions.


Delusional pontification  from an arrogant judgmental asshole...you are a lot like Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

espola said:


> For someone who claims to have had a career in the Navy that is an astonishingly ignorant comment.


Why? You say astonishingly ignorant comments nearly every day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We"? The day after guy says. The swamp is open for business than ever. Trump and Co. are cashing in like no one could ever imagine. My God are a gullible brainwashed buffoon.


Right....
Post no more Duck, you convinced the majority....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I got that.
> Im ok with it.
> 
> Whats the crime, sherlock?


Make sure he cite's sources....


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Make sure he cite's sources....


grammarly.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

U.S. Steel to Invest $750M at Indiana Plant Thanks to Trump Tariffs: 'We Are Experiencing a Renaissance'
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/19/u-s-steel-to-invest-750m-at-indiana-plant-thanks-to-trump-tariffs-we-are-experiencing-a-renaissance/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjojsHvwfvcAhUDIKwKHa1dB3EQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw05-Lt0WAY-qW_Z_Vqh6rXN


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2018)

*Several weeks back, when it was first suggested that the president might start pulling the clearances of his political critics, I suggested in some interviews that paring back clearances government-wide was a good idea.* I thought the president should convene an advisory panel of current and former national-security officials held in esteem on both sides of the aisle (there are many such people). They could then recommend standards for withdrawing clearances, from both former officials and others (such as non-government contractors), if the government does not need them to have access to classified information. *Presumably, Brennan and many others would have fallen into the “no need to know” category. Their clearances could then have been pulled, along with many other former officials. The process would be a necessary housecleaning, not a partisan spat.--A.C. MCCARTHY*
*
*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


Priggish.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

James Clapper: Maybe That John Brennan Guy Is Just a Little Nuts, Now That You Mention It


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Why do you say "priceless"?



*Cause you are an Idiot.*

*Continue on the path you've chosen Mr., because you are living by a false narrative.*
*Daily the Democratic Party is being further exposed for the Corruption, Crimes and LIES*
*they've created and YOU support. That guy " Mudd " is exactly what is going to happen*
*to all of the Supporters of Your Criminal Party....You're ALL backed into a corner and*
*have no where to go. *

*Your choices are:*

*A. Fight for your LIES and Crime.*
*B. Admit you supported LIES and Crime and face the consequences.*
*C. Sit in the Corner and piss your pants during the coming Civil War over your LIES and Crimes.*

*Ya LYING THIEF.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> No, you're not.



*Oh...Yes he is !*

*You Thieving Idiot.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2018)

Trump and in turn his blindly loyal cult, are getting mighty desperate these days. How long will this disgraceful administration be able to hold on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump and in turn his blindly loyal cult, are getting mighty desperate these days. How long will this disgraceful administration be able to hold on?


Laughing at you people again


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Worse than bigots are those who try to weasel away from their own bigoted actions.


Weasel? Did you actually try to use a "weasel your way out" analogy? In case you haven't noticed you own that move as well...

For once, just once. Own it. You make a bad post, post a link that does not support your take or are just wrong...own it. You look so foolish when you don't.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump and in turn his blindly loyal cult, are getting mighty desperate these days. How long will this disgraceful administration be able to hold on?


According to you and your lemmings he was not supposed to be in office.  Then he wasn't going to last a year. Then two years. 

Hate to break the news to you Sunshine but President Trump is still there...


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Weasel? Did you actually try to use a "weasel your way out" analogy? In case you haven't noticed you own that move as well...
> 
> For once, just once. Own it. You make a bad post, post a link that does not support your take or are just wrong...own it. You look so foolish when you don't.


????

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> According to you and your lemmings he was not supposed to be in office.  Then he wasn't going to last a year. Then two years.
> 
> Hate to break the news to you Sunshine but President Trump is still there...


Despite lies, fraud, sexual assault, and abuse - and all that was before he even ran for office.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh...Yes he is !*
> 
> *You Thieving Idiot.*


Obvi.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> ????
> 
> Please continue.


Based on all your ???? it appears that you are confused. That is a reoccurring problem with you, not knowing what's going on. Are you seeking help for that? 

Have you found it yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Despite lies, fraud, sexual assault, and abuse - and all that was before he even ran for office.


And that adds to the discussion how? Are we gonna go back and revisit Pres. Clintons history before he became POTUS as well? 

You people... yea you.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Rudy called Brennan a blowhard today.  I don't care where you are from, that's funny stuff right there.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And that adds to the discussion how? Are we gonna go back and revisit Pres. Clintons history before he became POTUS as well?
> 
> You people... yea you.


You appear to be using Clinton's record (which I will guess you don't approve of) to rationalize your support for t.  

That's funny stuff, right there.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You appear to be using Clinton's record (which I will guess you don't approve of) to rationalize your support for t.
> 
> That's funny stuff, right there.


How cute... you're trying so hard.

Can you hurry up and find it? You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Despite lies, fraud, sexual assault, and abuse - and all that was before he even ran for office.


As opposed to those that waited until they got in to office to do the same.  You finally got something right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Rudy called Brennan a blowhard today.  I don't care where you are from, that's funny stuff right there.


Not nearly as funny as watching you defend Brennan’s argument to maintain the same security clearance he held as CIA director.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Rudy called Brennan a blowhard today.  I don't care where you are from, that's funny stuff right there.


I thought that Clapper said that?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not nearly as funny as watching you defend Brennan’s argument to maintain the same security clearance he held as CIA director.


Defend? I was simply* pointing out that there is nothing unusual about it.

* For your benefit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Rudy called Brennan a blowhard today.  I don't care where you are from, that's funny stuff right there.


Something Magoo, Brennan and Trump all have in common...that is funny stuff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Defend? I was simply* pointing out that there is nothing unusual about it.
> 
> * For your benefit.


People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

Hillary 2028!pic.twitter.com/12WYPA7TP6







8:51 PM - 19 Aug 2018


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Despite lies, fraud, sexual assault, and abuse - and all that was before he even ran for office.



*Are you describing yourself, Filthy Filner or both......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Defend? I was simply* pointing out that there is nothing unusual about it.
> 
> * For your benefit.









*Handiwipes have multiple uses....*

*One such use would be wiping the fomenting spittle from around your mouth*
*after lying profusely to try and cover your Lying ass....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

What a douchebag.

Comedian kicks off MTV Awards by taunting President...
'In Your Face, Trump! Suck it!'
https://www.mediaite.com/tv/kevin-hart-dings-potus-at-the-start-of-vmas-in-your-face-trump-suck-it/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a douchebag.
> 
> Comedian kicks off MTV Awards by taunting President...
> 'In Your Face, Trump! Suck it!'
> https://www.mediaite.com/tv/kevin-hart-dings-potus-at-the-start-of-vmas-in-your-face-trump-suck-it/


1 percenters like Hart love the popularity platform.  I do too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

Y'all can SHUT UP now! ICE deports Nazi forced labor camp guard Obama ignored, confuses Resist-harpies


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2018)

MAGA







https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2014/oct/28/facebook-posts/viral-meme-says-1956-republican-platform-was-prett/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

*Bokhari: This Is What ‘Election Interference’ Actually Looks Like

Masters of the Universe Censor Conservative Voices Before Midterms*

Democrats are fine with ‘election interference’ when it comes from Silicon Valley.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2018)

Let this soak in a bit....from the 2016 Republican Platform


Preamble
• REPUBLICAN PLATFORM 2016 •
We believe in American exceptionalism.We believe the United States of America is unlike any other nation on earth.We believe America is exceptional because ofour historic role — first as refuge, then as defender,and now as exemplar of liberty for the world to see.We affirm — as did the Declaration of Independence: that all are created equal, endowed by their Creator with inalienable rights of life, liberty,and the pursuit of happiness.We believe in the Constitution as our founding document.We believe the Constitution was written not as a flexible document, but as our enduring covenant.We believe our constitutional system — limited government, separation of powers, federalism,and the rights of the people — must be preserved uncompromised for future generations.We believe political freedom and economic freedom are indivisible.When political freedom and economic freedom are separated — both are in peril; when united, they are invincible.We believe that people are the ultimate resource— and that the people, not the government, are the best stewards of our country’s God-given natural resources. As Americans and as Republicans we wish for peace — so we insist on strength. We will make America safe. We seek friendship with all peoples and all nations, but we recognize and are prepared to deal with evil in the world.Based on these principles, this platform is an invitation and a road map. It invites every American to join us and shows the path to a stronger, safer,and more prosperous America.This platform is optimistic because the American people are optimistic.This platform lays out — in clear language — the path to making America great and united again.For the past 8 years America has been led in the wrong direction.Our economy has become unnecessarily weak with stagnant wages. People living paycheck to paycheck are struggling, sacrificing, and suffering.Americans have earned and deserve a strong and healthy economy.Our standing in world affairs has declined significantly — our enemies no longer fear us an dour friends no long trust us.People want and expect an America that is the most powerful and respected country on the face of the earth.The men and women of our military remain the world’s best. The have been shortchanged in numbers, equipment, and benefits by a Commander in Chief who treats the Armed Forces and our veterans as a necessary inconvenience.The President and the Democratic party have dismantled Americans’ system of healthcare. They have replaced it with a costly and complicated scheme that limits choices and takes away our freedom.The President and the Democratic party have abandoned their promise of being accountable to the American people.They have nearly doubled the size of the national debt.They refuse to control our borders but try to control our schools, farms, businesses, and even our religious institutions. They have directly attacked the production of American energy and the industry-related jobs that have sustained families and communities.

With this platform, we the Republican Party reaffirm the principles that unite us in a common purpose.

entire article:
https://www.gop.com/the-2016-republican-party-platform/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

*Fashion Notes: Melania Is Business Chic in Michael Kors Suit, Pussy Bow Blouse*


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Question of the day -- What is the difference between Junior Hunter and t?

A -- Junior has been indicted for his crimes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2018)

. . . "Individual 1" . . . complicit . . . hilarious and the cult chants lock her up ? Lock him ('em) up! Worst day ever . . . .


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

How Fox News handled t's worst day (so far)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . "Individual 1" . . . complicit . . . hilarious and the cult chants lock her up ? Lock him ('em) up! Worst day ever . . . .


Its good to see you smile again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> How Fox News handled t's worst day (so far)


Who doesnt love puppies?
I actually watched Brett Baier today when I got home.
I missed the puppy show


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> How Fox News handled t's worst day (so far)


Suckers


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Now that t's former lawyer has implicated him in a crime, let's see if Congress had found their balls yet.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Now that t's former lawyer has implicated him in a crime, let's see if Congress had found their balls yet.


Of course they haven't.  In the fall if there is push back from voters for their coddling of Trump- but they're all in on Trump-a-wirrle for now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . "Individual 1" . . . complicit . . . hilarious and the cult chants lock her up ? Lock him ('em) up! Worst day ever . . . .


Lol!!  You collusion clowns crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Of course they haven't.  In the fall if there is push back from voters for their coddling of Trump- but they're all in on Trump-a-wirrle for now.


Hmmmmm collusion anyone?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hmmmmm collusion anyone?


Show me where the appointment order says "collusion" --

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Appointment_of_Special_Counsel_to_Investigate_Russian_Interference_with_the_2016_Presidential_Election_and_Related_Matters.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

SADDEST GOFUNDME EVER! Morning Joe viewers not psyched to contribute to “Michael Cohen Truth Fund”
37 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/08/22/saddest-gofundme-ever-morning-joe-viewers-not-psyched-to-contribute-to-michael-cohen-truth-fund/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi--5fXz4DdAhWK94MKHeaRD9gQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3c9f4rzYWtiau_8qAf79If&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

Yo my dudes. Just got back from a little road trip around the south of the s**thole continent. Elephant poop is, indeed, very big! No wonder Trump called it that.

Did they lock Killary up yet?

Lemme know!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yo my dudes. Just got back from a little road trip around the south of the s**thole continent. Elephant poop is, indeed, very big! No wonder Trump called it that.
> 
> Did they lock Killary up yet?
> 
> Lemme know!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me where the appointment order says "collusion" --
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Appointment_of_Special_Counsel_to_Investigate_Russian_Interference_with_the_2016_Presidential_Election_and_Related_Matters.pdf


Still laughing at you


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yo my dudes. Just got back from a little road trip around the south of the s**thole continent. Elephant poop is, indeed, very big! No wonder Trump called it that.
> 
> Did they lock Killary up yet?
> 
> Lemme know!



*Scouting for " stolen " farms.....*


----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

One interesting thing, while I was there I stumbled across shocking, but definitive proof that it was Trump, not Obama that was born on the s**thold continent.

See this amazing live-birth photo of Drumpf's arrival on earth. This will really shake things up for all you birthers! Oh... and is Killary locked up yet? I can't wait to see her perp walk!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> One interesting thing, while I was there I stumbled across shocking, but definitive proof that it was Trump, not Obama that was born on the s**thold continent.
> 
> See this amazing live-birth photo of Drumpf's arrival on earth. This will really shake things up for all you birthers! Oh... and is Killary locked up yet? I can't wait to see her perp walk!
> 
> View attachment 3070


So Trump is actually African American?
Might want to let the legions of leftist race baiters in on the secret.
Im good with it.

Big hands.
Who'da thunk?
#MAGA


----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

He even came out that color, proving all the "spray on tan" folks to be liars and cads!


----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

Aw, I just found out I missed winning the Manafort pool by two counts! Sad!!

If I'd won I could have worn one of these to the sentencing!


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 218313, member: 1715"








/QUOTE

*While scouting " Stolen Farms " in South Africa Friedbrains stopped*
*by at one of the local " Rocky Road " all natural Ice Cream dispensaries*
*just for visiting American Democrats.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 218330, member: 1715"

Aw, I just found out I missed winning the Manafort pool by two counts! Sad!!

If I'd won I could have worn one of these to the sentencing!

View attachment 3071







*You already tried to " Wear " one and it rebuffed your *
*advances soundly.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)

Implicated, not yet indicted . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Implicated, not yet indicted . . .


Atta boy.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm just sitting here, a little jet-lagged, sipping a Springbank 18 and catching up on the news, and I'm laughing my balls off at the roadkill piling up behind the Trump train. Holy cow, it's starting to look like rabbits on an outback 2 lane. The list of who hasn't been run over is going to be longer than the list of who has when this all ends.
Bunch of idiots. All would be sitting pretty with their stolen money if Trump hadn't been dumb enough to actually win. Hysterical.
Who's next? Lessee.
Stone for sure.
Nunberg.
Sater? - probably cut a deal already.
Nunes? sure hope so. I'd bust a nut at that one.
Sessions?
Jr. - slam dunk
Eric? maybe too stupid. only the charity stuff maybe?
Pence? Manafort picked him... but he might sneak by.
Kushner - like father/like son...
Man, the carnage. What fun!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm just sitting here, a little jet-lagged, sipping a Springbank 18 and catching up on the news, and I'm laughing my balls off at the roadkill piling up behind the Trump train. Holy cow, it's starting to look like rabbits on an outback 2 lane. The list of who hasn't been run over is going to be longer than the list of who has when this all ends.
> Bunch of idiots. All would be sitting pretty with their stolen money if Trump hadn't been dumb enough to actually win. Hysterical.
> Who's next? Lessee.
> Stone for sure.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh, I ran into Bobby Mueller too, which was strange...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Lol!  You people on a new kick.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 22, 2018)

Was it Ben Franklin who wrote: "Better to be assumed to be an attomwaffen loving, Neo-nazi stormfront creep than to leave on your *bold* and remove all doubt?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

I wonder what the Oct surprise will be?
I bet it will be trump releasing the documents the FBI and the DOJ are not releasing. Just wait until they confirm kavanaugh and then Trump will  free to fire sessions, wray and rosenstein.
Should be an interesting few months.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Just a little tid-bit of things to come.
You people may get Trump, but it will be an eye opener fo sho.




*Lanny Davis: Michael Cohen “never went to Prague” as Steele dossier claims*

Lanny Davis, the Clinton-connected attorney for Michael Cohen, said Wednesday that the former Trump lawyer had never been to Prague, as the infamous Steele dossier alleges.

“Thirteen references to Mr. Cohen are false in the dossier, but he has never been to Prague in his life,” Davis said Wednesday in an interview on Bloomberg.

The statement is a significant denial given that, according to Davis, Cohen has turned over a new leaf by deciding to discuss his work on behalf of President Donald Trump.

Cohen pleaded guilty on Tuesday to tax evasion, bank fraud and campaign finance violations. He claimed that he acted at the direction of Trump by paying off two women who claimed they had affairs with the former real estate mogul in 2006.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

*Translator at Trump Tower Meeting Personally Served Hillary, Kerry, Obama

Worked for State Dept. Subcontractor… Holds Federal ‘Public Trust Clearance’*

NEW YORK — Anatoli Samachornov, a Russian translator who was present at the infamous June 2016 meeting at Trump Tower with campaign officials, testified that he was previously an interpreter for Hillary Clinton, John Kerry and Barack Obama


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2018)

“If I ever got impeached, I think the market would crash,” Trump told Fox News. “I think everybody would be very poor. Because without this thinking you would see, you would see numbers that you wouldn’t believe in reverse.”


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm just sitting here, a little jet-lagged, sipping a Springbank 18 and catching up on the news, and I'm laughing my balls off at the roadkill piling up behind the Trump train. Holy cow, it's starting to look like rabbits on an outback 2 lane. The list of who hasn't been run over is going to be longer than the list of who has when this all ends.
> Bunch of idiots. All would be sitting pretty with their stolen money if Trump hadn't been dumb enough to actually win. Hysterical.
> Who's next? Lessee.
> Stone for sure.
> ...



*I'll bet you get intimately excited over Arson fires don't you .....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “If I ever got impeached, I think the market would crash,” Trump told Fox News. “I think everybody would be very poor. Because without this thinking you would see, you would see numbers that you wouldn’t believe in reverse.”


*You failed quite a few classes in school didn't you.....*

*It's not an Impeachable offense, nor is paying off a stupid ass Stripper*
*trying to Blackmail you on the eve of an election who asked*
*for a picture umpteen years ago....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)

nononono said:


>


Always glad to carry further the mockery of Trump and his cotton candy matted fluff on the top of his orange head, here so poignantly visualized as his mother giving birth to him.

But a curious side note, and actually youth soccer related. Quite a change. 

Barron Trump is publicly listed on a Arlington VA Development Academy team. Yet not one story of his father making a single visit to watch him play a game. I know he’s very busy with saving the free world during 4-5 working hours a day in “executive time.” Any of you nincompoops and your Fox, American Thinker, Townhall, National Inquirer, etc. sources ever ran a story of the proud papa taking time away from tweeter rants to take at least an hour of time in over 15 months in DC since Barron and Melania were forced to leave NYC and pretend to be a normal family?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Always glad to carry further the mockery of Trump and his cotton candy matted fluff on the top of his orange head, here so poignantly visualized as his mother giving birth to him.
> 
> But a curious side note, and actually youth soccer related. Quite a change.
> 
> Barron Trump is publicly listed on a Arlington VA Development Academy team. Yet not one story of his father making a single visit to watch him play a game. I know he’s very busy with saving the free world during 4-5 working hours a day in “executive time.” Any of you nincompoops and your Fox, American Thinker, Townhall, National Inquirer, etc. sources ever ran a story of the proud papa taking time away from tweeter rants to take at least an hour of time in over 15 months in DC since Barron and Melania were forced to leave NYC and pretend to be a normal family?


You sir are a clown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

*Bombshell Report: FBI Never Examined Vast Majority Of Emails On Weiner's Laptop, Despite Comey's Claims*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

*The Comey-Mueller ‘Cash in’ Revealed: Tag Teamed ‘Billion-Dollar Boondoggle’ for Lockheed…

…Swamp ‘Choir Boys’ Spent Decades Building Surveillance State*

Seamus Bruner, Government Accountability Institute (GAI) researcher and author of Compromised: How Money and Politics Drive FBI Corruption, explained how former FBI Directors James Comey and Robert Mueller leveraged their government positions to enrich themselves


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what the Oct surprise will be?
> I bet it will be trump releasing the documents the FBI and the DOJ are not releasing. Just wait until they confirm kavanaugh and then Trump will  free to fire sessions, wray and rosenstein.
> Should be an interesting few months.



Won't matter. Too late. 

Trump can fire a bunch of Republicans he appointed, but he can't fire SDNY so easily, indictments are in, NY state is pursuing Cohen. Trump can't pardon Manafort without screwing himself. Cohen & AMI evidence is in investigators hands. There's more indictments to come.

The criminal conspiracy President's friends are screwed. It will take a while, but it will all come out. Don the con's "friends" will find out what every painter, taper, finish carpenter in Atlantic County NJ knows - Trump will screw you the first chance he gets. Its what he does.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Sing it with me!

If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *bold!*
If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *Bold!*
If you love the atomwaffen, 
If you post just like them often,
If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *bold!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Won't matter. Too late.
> 
> Trump can fire a bunch of Republicans he appointed, but he can't fire SDNY so easily, indictments are in, NY state is pursuing Cohen. Trump can't pardon Manafort without screwing himself. Cohen & AMI evidence is in investigators hands. There's more indictments to come.
> 
> The criminal conspiracy President's friends are screwed. It will take a while, but it will all come out. Don the con's "friends" will find out what every painter, taper, finish carpenter in Atlantic County NJ knows - Trump will screw you the first chance he gets. Its what he does.


Riddle me this, my gleefully sanctimonious little friend,..
Who is getting screwed right now, and who is doing the screwing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sing it with me!
> 
> If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *bold!*
> If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *Bold!*
> ...


You typed in bold.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sing it with me!
> 
> If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *bold!*
> If you're Nazi and you know it, type in *Bold!*
> ...


Since you have no idea what a Nazi is, I am here for you.

Since you truly are a dickhead this is for you as well,

Since you are a dumbfuck I can't help you any further.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Weisselberg in the house.

Racist Joe, stupid as he is racist.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You typed in bold.


Just helping out a dumb Nazi.

But probably didn't need it, since they know who they are.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Riddle me this, my gleefully sanctimonious little friend,..
> Who is getting screwed right now, and who is doing the screwing?


Isn't it clear?

Killary is going down really, really, really really soon!

And Manafort, Cohen, Papadop and friends are going to Club Med.

Now, who was it told us all that Manafort was going to walk? Cohen was clean? Trump isn't a money laundering, criminal con-clown who has stiffed trades and workers his whole life while shoving his nose up the "elite" arses he pretends to hate? 

Don't worry, this shows in the first few eps. There's lots more to come.

Killary is going doooooooooown.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Did I mention Weisselberg in the house?

Killary is TOAST!
Lock her up!
Lock her up!
Obummer too! Lock them up! Lock them up!

It's coming Qers. The swamp is about to be drained!!! Trump will save us!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did I mention Weisselberg in the house?
> 
> Killary is TOAST!
> Lock her up!
> ...


At the very least, he kept Hillary from furthering obamas radical agenda and turned the light on to the crooked DOJ and FBI, well worth whatever comes our way.
Let's not forget all the judges and hopefully another supreme.
Don't you think?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey Daffy...does Fries know you're posting under his name?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Just helping out a dumb Nazi.
> 
> But probably didn't need it, since they know who they are.


You said it.
I just point out the obvious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Isn't it clear?
> 
> Killary is going down really, really, really really soon!
> 
> ...


Guess again, my gleefully sanctimonious little friend.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Guess again, my gleefully sanctimonious little friend.


Killary!!!

Weisselberg has ALL the dirt on Killary!!!
AMI has a vault full of dirt on Killary!!!

She's going to be Locked! Up!

You sheeple don't recognize the scope and scale of Trump's brilliance.

He is lulling everyone in the Obummer/Killary orbit into a false sense of sanctimony by giving telling Mueller to give his CFO immunity from prosecution because - and here is how deep the Obummer/Killary deep state really goes - Weisselberg was WORKING FOR THE DEEP STATE! This whole time he has been directing a vast criminal conspiracy to entrap Trump when he eventually got a chance to Make America Great Again, because Wiesselberg HATES America! And hates GREATNESS! And loves Killary!!!! (and is probably Obummer's lover too.)

But the mask is being ripped off!

Killary is going DOWN!!!!!!

And I'm so happy about that. Finally.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Riddle me this, my gleefully sanctimonious little friend,..
> Who is getting screwed right now, and who is doing the screwing?


I see you have made a habit of denying the obvious . . . are you wearing knee pads?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have made a habit of denying the obvious . . . are you wearing knee pads?


Why, you need em back?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Killary!!!
> 
> Weisselberg has ALL the dirt on Killary!!!
> AMI has a vault full of dirt on Killary!!!
> ...


Barking up the wrong tree.
Go back and study the riddle again, sherlock.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you have made a habit of denying the obvious . . . are you wearing knee pads?


I see you think you see something again..


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

Killlllllllllary is going doooooooooooownnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!

And Obummer too!

It's coming... hold on to your seats...

Duncan Hunter is the key... when he tells all the DEEP STATE is DONE!!!!!!


Lock her up!
Lock her up!
Lock her uppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Killlllllllllary is going doooooooooooownnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!
> 
> And Obummer too!
> 
> ...


getting even colder.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Riddle me this, my gleefully sanctimonious little friend,..
> Who is getting screwed right now, and who is doing the screwing?


bump.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

By the way, I feel very safe now that NK is nuke-free.

That's another good thing!


Lockerup!
Lockerup!
Lockerup!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> bump.


You are, from both ends.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> By the way, I feel very safe now that NK is nuke-free.
> 
> That's another good thing!
> 
> ...


It will be a good thing for all of us when you stop posting like a 10 year old...mom's basement?


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Always glad to carry further the mockery of Trump and his cotton candy matted fluff on the top of his orange head, here so poignantly visualized as his mother giving birth to him.
> 
> But a curious side note, and actually youth soccer related. Quite a change.
> 
> Barron Trump is publicly listed on a Arlington VA Development Academy team. Yet not one story of his father making a single visit to watch him play a game. I know he’s very busy with saving the free world during 4-5 working hours a day in “executive time.” Any of you nincompoops and your Fox, American Thinker, Townhall, National Inquirer, etc. sources ever ran a story of the proud papa taking time away from tweeter rants to take at least an hour of time in over 15 months in DC since Barron and Melania were forced to leave NYC and pretend to be a normal family?



*Just as other posters I HOPE HAVE been ADVISED/WARNED .....*

*LEAVE THE KIDS OUT OF YOUR PARENT BATTLE.....*

*You are the lowest of the Low to resort to exposing/attacking a child to YOUR hatred of the Parent ....*

*You're a Scumbag BOB !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Always glad to carry further the mockery of Trump and his cotton candy matted fluff on the top of his orange head, here so poignantly visualized as his mother giving birth to him.
> 
> But a curious side note, and actually youth soccer related. Quite a change.
> 
> Barron Trump is publicly listed on a Arlington VA Development Academy team. Yet not one story of his father making a single visit to watch him play a game. I know he’s very busy with saving the free world during 4-5 working hours a day in “executive time.” Any of you nincompoops and your Fox, American Thinker, Townhall, National Inquirer, etc. sources ever ran a story of the proud papa taking time away from tweeter rants to take at least an hour of time in over 15 months in DC since Barron and Melania were forced to leave NYC and pretend to be a normal family?


Trump is/always has been a father from afar. Children seem to only be a byproduct of his lust. He has a long history of paying off women, how many were for abortions?


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The Comey-Mueller ‘Cash in’ Revealed: Tag Teamed ‘Billion-Dollar Boondoggle’ for Lockheed…*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/08/23/seamus-bruner-comey-mueller-cash-in-swamp/*
> *…Swamp ‘Choir Boys’ Spent Decades Building Surveillance State*
> 
> Seamus Bruner, Government Accountability Institute (GAI) researcher and author of Compromised: How Money and Politics Drive FBI Corruption, explained how former FBI Directors James Comey and Robert Mueller leveraged their government positions to enrich themselves



*In a Rational Society James Comey and Robert Mueller would be behind bars for LIFE !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is/always has been a father from afar. Children seem to only be a byproduct of his lust. He has a long history of paying off women, how many were for abortions?


*Judging now too I see.....

You're such a Nice Upstanding Gentleman who hides his shit in the Closet.*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just as other posters I HOPE HAVE been ADVISED/WARNED .....*
> 
> *LEAVE THE KIDS OUT OF YOUR PARENT BATTLE.....*
> 
> ...


Again, I believe I cited a publicly open internet site that merely lists the youngster as a member of a DA club.  Nothing was stated about the lad other than the wacky lying fake MSM ignoring any of Trump’s multiple, or even a single occasion of watching a match, and wondered if the usual gang of nincompoops had even a single story from the usual go-to nutter fantasy news sources providing a positive story of the father’s interest in watching a game.  

But you choose to invent false information and then seek to condemn the false information you make up.  

But it was my wife that prepares these postings, so you’ll have to take it up with her.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 218650, member: 2987"

Again, I believe I cited a publicly open internet site that merely lists the youngster as a member of a DA club.  Nothing was stated about the lad other than the wacky lying fake MSM ignoring any of Trump’s multiple, or even a single occasion of watching a match, and wondered if the usual gang of nincompoops had even a single story from the usual go-to nutter fantasy news sources providing a positive story of the father’s interest in watching a game.

But you choose to invent false information and then seek to condemn the false information you make up.

But it was my wife that prepares these postings, so you’ll have to take it up with her.


*Holy Shit ! Now that is the BIGGEST indicator of everything I have ever stated about you is TRUE.*
*That's right....Blame it on your Wife....*

*You Pussy Ass Mutha....*



/QUOTE


*Just own it, you're a fat slobbering Pussy....*
*Only a Pussy would attack the offspring.*

*Yes You ya PUSSY !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

*State Dept cuts aid to Palestinians by $200 million...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 3074


*Rodent = Salt Water Dork*


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2018)

small quiz for all you Nazis and Nazi wannabes: In what country did the Germans first try out their systemic extermination process later used in the holocaust?

First correct answer gets a Maga hat!


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> small quiz for all you Nazis and Nazi wannabes: In what country did the Germans first try out their systemic extermination process later used in the holocaust?
> 
> First correct answer gets a Maga hat!



*The Country you're from......*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> small quiz for all you Nazis and Nazi wannabes: In what country did the Germans first try out their systemic extermination process later used in the holocaust?
> 
> First correct answer gets a Maga hat!


Haha nazis... Look at this fool...good lord.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/fox-news-apos-neil-cavuto-015606678.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fox-news-apos-neil-cavuto-015606678.html


Fair and balanced.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fair and balanced.


Unfortunately you and your fellow nutters ignore that part and only listen to the complete nut jobs like yourselves.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unfortunately you and your fellow nutters ignore that part and only listen to the complete nut jobs like yourselves.



*How's that Bubblegum wrapper education workin out, from my*
*viewpoint you need to stop chewing and start reading.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unfortunately you and your fellow nutters ignore that part and only listen to the complete nut jobs like yourselves.


Fake News


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2018)

How perfectly perfect would it be if Trump had an anchor baby with an illegal immigrant housekeeper while his current wife's parents awaited their "chain migration" citizenship?

That would really be "total Trump" on the immigration front.

Don the con - the rules don't apply.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha nazis... Look at this fool...good lord.


You don't want a Maga hat? Or you don't know the answer?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

“Character, in the long run, is the decisive factor in the life of an individual and of nations alike.” Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ...But it was my wife that prepares these postings, so you’ll have to take it up with her.





nononono said:


> *...That's right....Blame it on your Wife....You Pussy Ass Mutha...*


In summary, the uncontroverted written record above, establishes as a matter of fact, that 4nos vehemently, or more vibrantly stated in his own distinctly crass use of expletive laden verbiage, viscerally abhors a person that blames their wife for their own misdeeds.

In my case, I have satirically created a false narrative of blaming “my wife” for a posting on an obscure soccer website that contains a purely non-soccer thread that perhaps a dozen people read with varying degrees of personal interest, humor, outrage, invective, and in at least one instance, insanity.

From this, that particular insane person has now, beyond all reasonable doubt, provided a permanent written record of abject scorn for anyone that would seek to blame their wife for transgressions alleged against them, rather than own their misdeeds, or assert their fifth amendment right against self incrimination, as it may relate to federal felony criminal charges.

So 4nos, what do you make of this Duncan Hunter, Jr. thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Oops,
Bill Clinton's Supreme Court Picks Were Confirmed While He Was Under Investigation
POLITICS | VIRGINIA KRUTA
For one, he was under subpoena ...
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/25/bill-clinton-scotus-investigation/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Trump Tweets About Explosive Clinton Email Story, Warns He 'May Have To Get Involved'
POLITICS | SCOTT MOREFIELD
'They purposely didn’t look at the disasters.'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/25/trump-clinton-emails-get-involved/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

President Trump Colors A Flag At A Children's Hospital — And All Critics Can See Is 'Russia, Russia, Russia!'
POLITICS | VIRGINIA KRUTA
'American flag's stripes are red and white'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/25/trump-colors-flag-russia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

David Rothkopf

✔@djrothkopf
https://twitter.com/djrothkopf/status/1033343423514927104

Can you think of an American public official who was a worse human being than Donald Trump? Seriously. Just one.




✔@jpodhoretz
https://twitter.com/jpodhoretz/status/1033350615693500416

Ted Kennedy killed a woman.
https://twitter.com/djrothkopf/status/1033343423514927104
Mary Jo Kopechne could not be reached for comment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Ann Coulter: 'Mollie Tibbetts Ought to Be Trump's Kate Steinle ... Why Hasn't He Deported Illegals?'


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/25/ann-coulter-mollie-tibbetts-ought-to-be-trumps-kate-steinle-why-hasnt-he-deported-illegals/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjGqaKg04ndAhUDPq0KHcO8B-sQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw1hF7_szoX6N0t7AqB-dKXc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

A poll released this week found that 60 percent of registered voters in North Dakota want Judge Kavanaugh confirmed to the Supreme Court, compared to only 23 percent who do not support the president’s nominee. The overwhelming support North Dakotans have for Judge Kavanaugh puts significant pressure on Sen. Heidi Heitkamp (D-ND) to support the president’s nominee.

Sen. Heitkamp met with Kavanaugh last week and said that she will continue “reviewing his record” as the Senate Judiciary Committee moves towards its confirmation hearings starting September 4.

The North Dakota Democrat broke with Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) last year and voted with Sens. Joe Manchin (D-WV) and Joe Donnelly (D-IN) to confirm then-Supreme Court nominee Neil Gorsuch.

Heitkamp faces a competitive race against her Republican challenger, Rep. Cramer. A recent poll found that Cramer already leads by four points ahead of the 2018 midterm elections.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2018)

Senator John McCain - RIP

Donald Trump - GFY


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unfortunately you and your fellow nutters ignore that part and only listen to the complete nut jobs like yourselves.


Busy removing all doubt....again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Senator John McCain - RIP
> 
> Donald Trump - GFY


Did the Donald GYP and not call you back or something?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oops,
> Bill Clinton's Supreme Court Picks Were Confirmed While He Was Under Investigation
> POLITICS | VIRGINIA KRUTA
> For one, he was under subpoena ...
> http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/25/bill-clinton-scotus-investigation/


Irrelevant.  Next question, counselor.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

The pending question is addressed to 4nos, and involves his response to Duncan Hunter, Jr.’s felony charges wherein he has implicated his wife to blame for his alleged felonies actions by a Trump appointed DOJ.  We await 4nos reasoned viewpoint.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did the Donald GYP and not call you back or something?


I dunno, my pussy,  some little hands jack a piece of you? Cause I'll hit Trump's digits and see if he'll DM you an apology or something. Stay strong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2018)

https://t.co/PlpiTLF6z0


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2018)

http://fortune.com/2016/03/23/donald-trump-debt/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I dunno, my pussy,  some little hands jack a piece of you? Cause I'll hit Trump's digits and see if he'll DM you an apology or something. Stay strong.


A little bitchs' scorn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> http://fortune.com/2016/03/23/donald-trump-debt/


Fake News, my little scorned bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

New derangement syndrome, same as the old derangement syndrome
AUGUST 26, 2018
The liberal anti-Bush insanity is resurrected with a vengeance in 2018.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/new_derangement_syndrome_same_as_the_old_derangement_syndrome.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you Mr Obama

Atlanta Fed Raises GDP Forecast to 4.6%...
https://www.streetinsider.com/Fed/Atlanta+Fed+Raises+GDP+Forecast+to+4.6%/14546182.html


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News, my little scorned bitch.


Did you get grabbed again, Racist Pussy? I can call Pecker, maybe he's got your story in his safe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


Fake News, my little scorned beotch.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

I was listening to Peter Gabriel's ode to Dumpster this morning...

Rico, Rico, Rico, Rico!

Very prescient of him.

Grab 'em by the Cohen! Or the Weisselberg... kek.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

What's the big deal stealing a little from a cancer charity? 

Everyone's so sensitive these days. 

Next thing you know they'll be all made about stealing from veterans. Sheesh.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

"Protected Class"







this-one-tweet-about-the-alt-right-rally-perfectly-sums-up-why-white-supremacists-arent-oppressed-76180


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh poor baby!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey, was that Racist Joe up there? It's a racist pussy in a whiny shirt, so sure could be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, was that Racist Joe up there? It's a racist pussy in a whiny shirt, so sure could be.


You are sure an emotional little bitch, you ok?


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are sure an emotional little bitch, you ok?


Hey my pussy, what up? Who told the pussy they could post? Lay low, or somebody's going to grab your racist pussy hind bits. 

Be cool, my pussy. Be cool.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey Racist Pussy Joe, you seen our runcible spoon anywhere? And someone took the honey. And the money. I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

McCain/Trump -- https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/27/politics/mccain-message-trump/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Coulter's Latest Book Hits the Trump-Hating Left
RICHARD KIRK
You want evidence of Justice Department and media corruption?  Coulter's got the goods – in spades – and served with her signature rapier wit.  Resist...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/coulters_latest_book_hits_the_trumphating_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

GDP HIGHER than unemployment,
Look that up bitches.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Winning
STOCKS SMASH RECORDS ON NEW NAFTA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


The ruling class is pissed.
Trump is making them look bad.
You cant just walk into the federal government and start representing the American tax payer without paying the consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

+0.79% 

25,994.23  /  +203.88

Nasdaq +0.84% 

8,013.11  /  +67.13 

S&P +0.64% 

2,893.16  /  +18.47


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

*Cohen Is Singing A Different Tune As GoFundMe Donations Pour In -- Law Professor Jonathan Turley Breaks Down How This Allows Users To Purchase The Testimony They Want*
US | Nick Givas
'It's a little unnerving'


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> McCain/Trump -- https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/27/politics/mccain-message-trump/index.html


CNN again a class "news" organization and you again a complete old douche bag.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> CNN again a class "news" organization and you again a complete old douche bag.


Trump's performance with respect to McCain's passing shows that you just can't buy class.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump's performance with respect to McCain's passing shows that you just can't buy class.


Here's a much better response than the White House could come up with --

https://vietnamnews.vn/politics-laws/464563/us-senator-mccain-who-helps-lay-foundation-for-vn-us-relations-passes-away.html#KWgZzS9Y3slRBHwV.97


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump's performance with respect to McCain's passing shows that you just can't buy class.


Classy post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ruling class is pissed.
> Trump is making them look bad.
> You cant just walk into the federal government and start representing the American tax payer without paying the consequences.


Do you always think what you are told to think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always think what you are told to think?


Is this the union boy?
How are your dues spent?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always think what you are told to think?


You ever had a thought of your own Daffy? Once or twice perhaps?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump's performance with respect to McCain's passing shows that you just can't buy class.


What the hell does Trump have anything to do with McCain's passing? Let's not fool ourselves gramps, mainstream media only embraced McCain because of his disdain for trumpy.  But shocking that you got a 'like' from the forum coward...lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Leftists despicably exploit McCain
AUGUST 28, 2018
The American left shamefully sees McCain's death as its latest bludgeon to beat up on conservatives, Republicans, and President Trump. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/8_27_2018_14_36.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Seems like a very nice Lady.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

The tolerant, non violent left.

*Enraged Student Arrested After Snatching MAGA Hat Off Classmate's Head, Slapping Teacher...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

CONSUMER CONFIDENCE RISES TO 18-YEAR HIGH


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The tolerant, non violent left.
> 
> *Enraged Student Arrested After Snatching MAGA Hat Off Classmate's Head, Slapping Teacher...*


Maybe she was enraged when she looked in the mirror...yikes!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*FBI agent says bureau leaked stories, then used them to get FISA warrants...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Maybe she was enraged when she looked in the mirror...yikes!


Pretty sure all the mirrors are broken at her place.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sure all the mirrors are broken at her place.


Not nice.
Its not her fault she looks like an anteater.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

I want to hear Hillary's alibi.
*KEY MANAFORT BANKER ROBBED OF BRIEFCASE, IPAD...

MYSTERIOUS PENTHOUSE BURGLARY...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*U.S.-Mexico Trade Pact Slams the Backdoor Shut on China*
49EmailGoogle+Twitter






AFP
28 Aug 201882
*The trade pact between U.S. and Mexico announced Monday would build a wall to keep out cheap goods from China.*
China has long been considered the “uninvited guest” to the North American Free Trade Agreement. It’s entry into the World Trade Organization led to a massive increase in its exports to the U.S. and Mexico, resulting in huge trade imbalances.



More strikingly, trade with China displaced trade between the two North American nations. China has taken market share from the U.S. in exports to Mexico–and from Mexico in exports to the U.S. , according to a 2013 study by Enrique Dussel Peters, coordinator of the Center for China-Mexico Studies at National Autonomous University in Mexico, and Kevin Gallagher, professor of international relations at Boston University where he co-directs the Global Economic Governance Initiative.

Prior to China’s ascension to the WTO, the US supplied Mexico with 60.8 percent of its office machine and computer imports and 70 percent of the peripheral parts for those machines. A decade later, the U.S. share had fallen to 10 percent. During that period China’s market share went from  13 percent of the office machine import market to 44 percent, and 5 percent of the parts market to 58 percent.

“We find that by 2009, 84% of Mexico’s manufacturing exports to the US were under threat from China. By threat we mean sectors where China is gaining market share and Mexico is losing it. We also find that 96% of US exports to Mexico are under threat from China,” Peters and Gallagher wrote in a 2014 article about their study.

There is an eight to one ratio of Mexico’s imports from China to Mexico’s exports, according to Marcelo Ebrard, Mexico’s incoming foreign minister.

Even that likely understates the impact on China. U.S. Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross has said that NAFTA opened a “back door” for Chinese products to enter the United States through Mexico and Canada.

Part of the problem has been NAFTA’s outdated rules of origin. When the agreement was drafted in the early 1990s, it did not anticipate the rise of China as a predatory, mercantilist manufacturing power. It did not foresee that Chinese manufacturers would seek to take advantage of Mexico’s access to U.S. markets by as many shipping parts and materials, to Mexico for eventual sale into U.S. markets. China is the second largest exporter of metals to Mexico, after the U.S.

The new deal would require 75 percent of the content in automobiles be sourced in North America to qualify for tariff-free treatment, up from 62.5% under NAFTA. It also requires that key materials used to make automobiles, such as steel and aluminum, be sourced in North America.  Rule of origin for many products–including textiles, chemicals, and other steel-intensive goods–will be tightened, as well.

This should reduce the China threat in Mexico and the U.S., which is one reason the agreement could be a win for workers on both sides of the border.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217772911818668


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*FIFA President Gifts Trump With Red Card For Unruly Reporters*
3:35 PM 08/28/2018
Amber Athey | Media and Breaking News Editor
_Email _
FIFA president Gianni Infantino gifted President Donald Trump an official soccer yellow card and red card and joked that the president could use them on unruly reporters.


https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/28/trump-fifa-red-card-reporters/






“In soccer, you know, we have refs,” Infantino told Trump in the Oval Office. “And they have cards. Yellow cards and red cards. Yellow is a warning, and when you want to kick out someone — ”

Trump appeared delighted by the idea of kicking people out of the Oval Office and immediately grabbed the red card from Infantino. The president then pretended to throw the red card at the press as the rest of the crowd laughed.

“That’s very good,” Trump joked with a big smile. “I like that, I like that.”

“So this can be used for — I don’t know,” Infantino said, as U.S. Soccer President Carlos Cordeiro suggested with glee that Trump use it for his “next media session.”

_Follow Amber on Twitter_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

*‘Gross. Awful.’: Ellen Page Melts Down over Ivanka Trump Photo with Pastor*
446EmailGoogle+Twitter






Jason Merritt/Getty Images/Twitter/goodasyou
28 Aug 2018506
*Actress Ellen Page lashed out at Ivanka Trump over her posing for a photo with evangelical pastor Jim Garlow, accusing the first daughter of “perpetuating horrible suffering and preventing equality from being realized.”*
“Nope. Nope. Gross. Awful. @*IvankaTrump*,” Ellen Page tweeted Monday in response to a tweet from Jeremy Hooper reading, “Here is @*IvankaTrump* posing at tonight’s evangelical dinner with a man who has quite literally claimed marriage equality is a satanic plot to destroy the image of God.”



“Don’t ever act like/pretend to support lgbtq+ people ever again @*IvankaTrump* People like your father, #*MikePence*, the gentleman you took a photo with and YOU are perpetuating horrible suffering and preventing equality from being realized. Shame,” Page tweeted on Tuesday.

The Oscar-nominated actress, who came out as gay in 2014, has long been a supporter of progressive causes. Last year, she organized a live reading of _Juno_, the acclaimed movie she starred in about a pregnant teenager, to support Planned Parenthood.

As Breitbart News reported, President Trump hosted an event for religious freedom Monday, inviting a number of evangelical leaders to the White House.

“The attacks on communities of faith are over. We’ve ended it. We’ve ended it. Unlike some before us, we are protecting your religious liberty,” Trump told the crowd Monday.

The Trump administration has been a strong voice in support of religious liberty, even declaring a “Religious Liberty Day” In January.

“Our Constitution and laws guarantee Americans the right not just to believe as they see fit, but to freely exercise their religion,” Trump said in the religious liberty statement.

“Unfortunately, not all have recognized the importance of religious freedom, whether by threatening tax consequences for particular forms of religious speech, or forcing people to comply with laws that violate their core religious beliefs without sufficient justification


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

How much longer will the national disgrace that is Trump be able to hold on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

"Forget about the white men’s vote!" Hillary Clinton reviews her winning strategy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much longer will the national disgrace that is Trump be able to hold on?


What did you say?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much longer will the national disgrace that is Trump be able to hold on?


Nothing new from CNN so he types this dribble.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

*Lanny Davis's walk-back of his bombshell claim to CNN is more complicated than it looks. And experts say it causes Michael Cohen some new problems.*
https://www.businessinsider.com/lanny-davis-cnn-claim-hurt-michael-cohen-2018-8


*Lanny Davis says he was wrong about Trump Tower meeting and Cohen
Michael Cohen's lawyer says he shouldn't have confirmed a report Cohen was willing to testify Trump knew about the Trump Tower meeting with Russians in advance.*
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/donald-trump/lanny-davis-says-he-was-wrong-about-trump-tower-meeting-n904521



CBS NEWS August 28, 2018, 6:48 PM
*Michael Cohen's attorney, Lanny Davis, backtracks on claim regarding Trump Tower meeting*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/michael-cohens-attorney-lanny-davis-backtracks-on-claim-regarding-trump-tower-meeting/


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you say?


You are so fucking ignorant! I felt bad for you....but that passed quickly. Have you ever left your house? By your post total I would suspect that you have not.


----------



## Gray Balz (Aug 28, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nothing new from CNN so he types this dribble.



Really


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> You are so fucking ignorant! I felt bad for you....but that passed quickly. Have you ever left your house? By your post total I would suspect that you have not.


Hanapaa!
Why would you call me ignorant?  I just posted the picture of Thee dumbest most ignorant motherfucker on Earth.
You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> View attachment 3080
> Really


You still here?
Get a life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

President Donald Trump is living in an alternate reality when it comes to special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation and other controversies swirling around him.



https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trumps-bent-041353420.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

Wonder what altered state Lanny Davis is living in.......


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 28, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> View attachment 3080
> Really


Who are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Aluminum Mill to Bring 550 Jobs Back to Kentucky Town Crippled by Free Trade
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/28/aluminum-mill-to-bring-550-jobs-back-to-kentucky-town-crippled-by-free-trade/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiBmf-9lpLdAhUSbKwKHRCFAz4QqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2DquO6W99OA_94_A6Ju7Fu


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Have you heard this one?

US economic growth in the second quarter revised higher on stronger business investment

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.businessinsider.com/us-gdp-q2-2018-second-estimate-2018-8&ved=2ahUKEwivkKTepZLdAhVEOKwKHTyOBpgQqUMwG3oECA0QEQ&usg=AOvVaw1k-QNDKslGFBYANyQYtevb&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aluminum Mill to Bring 550 Jobs Back to Kentucky Town Crippled by Free Trade
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/28/aluminum-mill-to-bring-550-jobs-back-to-kentucky-town-crippled-by-free-trade/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiBmf-9lpLdAhUSbKwKHRCFAz4QqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2DquO6W99OA_94_A6Ju7Fu


The picture in that article doesn't look much like Kentucky.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3081 Have you heard this one?
> 
> US economic growth in the second quarter revised higher on stronger business investment
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.businessinsider.com/us-gdp-q2-2018-second-estimate-2018-8&ved=2ahUKEwivkKTepZLdAhVEOKwKHTyOBpgQqUMwG3oECA0QEQ&usg=AOvVaw1k-QNDKslGFBYANyQYtevb&ampcf=1


Perhaps at least part of  the economic growth is due to some industries now being able to make legal reports for the first time --

https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/weed-stocks-tilray-doubles-sales-quarterly-earnings-2018-8-1027493899


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The picture in that article doesn't look much like Kentucky.


Sorry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps at least part of  the economic growth is due to some industries now being able to make legal reports for the first time --
> 
> https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/weed-stocks-tilray-doubles-sales-quarterly-earnings-2018-8-1027493899


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Trump Warns FBI, DOJ's Credibility Will Be 'Forever Gone' If They Don't Investigate These New Claims About Clinton's Emails


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

*WATCH: CNN Gives Most Insane Defense Of Antifa Ever. Twitter Explodes. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

*Breitbart: Texas Nurse Fired After Posting Measles Patient’s Data on Anti-Vaxx Facebook Page*
*Trump Taunts Florida Democrats for Nominating ‘Failed Socialist Mayor’ Gillum

Campaign Platform: Abolish ICE, ‘Universal Healthcare,’ ‘Stand Your Ground’ Repeal*

President Donald Trump celebrated Wednesday that the Republican nominee for Florida governor was facing a radical socialist in the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Breitbart: Texas Nurse Fired After Posting Measles Patient’s Data on Anti-Vaxx Facebook Page*
> *Trump Taunts Florida Democrats for Nominating ‘Failed Socialist Mayor’ Gillum*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/29/donald-trump-taunts-florida-democrats-for-nominating-socialist-andrew-gillum/*
> *Campaign Platform: Abolish ICE, ‘Universal Healthcare,’ ‘Stand Your Ground’ Repeal*
> ...


Your posts look more and more like the cover of a supermarket tabloid . . . and watch what you wish for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your posts look more and more like the cover of a supermarket tabloid . . . and watch what you wish for.


Be quiet, I'm educating you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be quiet, I'm educating you.


Like search engines not giving nutter conspiracy theories equal ground with facts, I too don't give your lies equal footing either. What color are the stripes on the flag in your world?

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/shortcuts/2018/aug/27/trump-new-american-flag-russian-twist-us-president-drawing-children-ohio


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like search engines not giving nutter conspiracy theories equal ground with facts, I too don't give your lies equal footing either. What color are the stripes on the flag in your world?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/shortcuts/2018/aug/27/trump-new-american-flag-russian-twist-us-president-drawing-children-ohio


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Symbolism, but no action . . . that flag should now be disposed of in a proper manner.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> In summary, the uncontroverted written record above, establishes as a matter of fact, that 4nos vehemently, or more vibrantly stated in his own distinctly crass use of expletive laden verbiage, viscerally abhors a person that blames their wife for their own misdeeds.
> 
> In my case, I have satirically created a false narrative of blaming “my wife” for a posting on an obscure soccer website that contains a purely non-soccer thread that perhaps a dozen people read with varying degrees of personal interest, humor, outrage, invective, and in at least one instance, insanity.
> 
> ...



*Well....*

*It appears Fat Bob The Slob is now studying under Andrew Weissman.....*
*You managed to type almost four paragraphs of complete gibberish in*
*an attempt to deflect from the TRUTH I pointed out. *
*Just throw the " Dog Poop " in the neighbors yard, until caught .....*

*Right Bob ?*

*Riiiiiight.....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Symbolism, but no action . . . that flag should now be disposed of in a proper manner.


*It will be donated to a Good Cause !*

*Make America Great Again.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It will be donated to a Good Cause !*
> 
> *Make America Great Again.....*


The whole Trump presidency is a scam for the weak minded like you. Everything he (and Melania) does is stolen (plagiarized), even that catch phrase came from Reagan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The whole Trump presidency is a scam for the weak minded like you. Everything he (and Melania) does is stolen (plagiarized), even that catch phrase came from Reagan.


Yes, just as long as Hillary is not and will not ever be our president I am good with what is happening right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Symbolism, but no action . . . that flag should now be disposed of in a proper manner.


You mean burning it on the ground after you and your commie friends stomp on it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Pussy Joe, you seen our runcible spoon anywhere? And someone took the honey. And the money. I'm kinda pissed.



*Oh stop Monkeying around with " that " spoon " Friedhands " you'll get it stuck and*
*cut " Tissue ".......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The picture in that article doesn't look much like Kentucky.



*Horsepucky *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

*Trudeau says NAFTA deal possible by Friday...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

True colors,

*Sarah Palin, Loyal Running Mate, Excluded from John McCain’s Funeral*
126EmailGoogle+Twitter






Chip Somodevilla / Getty
29 Aug 201812
*Former Alaska governor Sarah Palin, who was Sen. John McCain (R-AZ)’s running mate in the 2008 presidential election, has been excluded from his funeral.*
Breitbart News has independently confirmed an earlier report in _People_ magazine, which reported that Palin was not sent an invitation, and was told through intermediaries to stay away from the ceremony.



McCain fundraiser Carla Eudy confirmed to _People_ that Palin had not been invited — possibly, _People_ speculated, at the best of the McCain family.

The news comes on the tenth anniversary of the date in 2008 when Palin was announced as McCain’s pick for Vice President.

Palin now joins President Donald Trump on the list of those barred from the funeral.


But unlike Trump, Palin never feuded with McCain and never criticized him.

When news broke on Saturday of McCain’s passing, Palin said: “Today we lost an American original. Sen. John McCain was a maverick and a fighter, never afraid to stand for his beliefs. John never took the easy path in life — and through sacrifice and suffering he inspired others to serve something greater than self.



“John McCain was my friend. I will remember the good times. My family and I send prayers for Cindy and the McCain family.”

Last year, when McCain was reported to have said that he regretted choosing Palin instead of Sen. Joe Lieberman (I-VT), Palin described the news as a “gut punch” but refused to blame McCain personally, telling the UK _Daily Mail_ that she blamed his “ghostwriters” for such reports.

When McCain selected Palin as his running mate, the two had both built reputations as corruption-busting “maverick” leaders who were not afraid to buck their own parties.

After the 2008 election, they moved in separate political directions.

Palin became an inspirational figure for the Tea Party and for grassroots conservatives in general. McCain campaigned as a conservative border hawk in his 2010 re-election race, but became a harsh critic of the Tea Party, calling Sens. Ted Cruz (R-TX) and Rand Paul (R-KY) “wacko birds.”

Many in the Beltway blamed Palin for McCain’s loss in 2008 — even though Barack Obama had benefited from a sudden financial crisis and a biased press corps. That view seemed to have seeped into McCain’s own thinking.


Still, Palin never took offense, and always honored McCain. Even after being excluded from the funeral, she declined to criticize him.

_People_ quoted a source close to the Palin family: “[O]ut of respect for Sen. McCain and his family we have nothing to add at this point. The Palin family will always cherish their friendship with the McCains and hold those memories dear.”

McCain will be laid to rest on Sunday in Annapolis, following several days of memorial events and ceremonies


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't expect that the true story of how Palin was selected as running mate will be told in her lifetime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't expect that the true story of how Palin was selected as running mate will be told in her lifetime.


I don't think the true story of anything Palin will be told in her lifetime either.
All he had to do was turn her lose and he would have done much better, maybe even won.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Well....*
> 
> *It appears Fat Bob The Slob is now studying under Andrew Weissman.....*
> *You managed to type almost four paragraphs of complete gibberish in*
> ...


Naturally and with perfect predictability you have once again on cue avoided answering the simple question posed, and instead elected to dwell on irrelevant and rationally unrelated commentary.  Perhaps you need it to be dumbed down to your level of simple-minded stupidity.  

So what do you make of thing whole Duncan Hunter, Jr. thing?*

*Be forewarned,  all of your prior posts remain in the public domain, and your consistency in avoiding answering direct questions is well reflected in that public domain.  Good luck, Jim.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think the true story of anything Palin will be told in her lifetime either.
> All he had to do was turn her lose and he would have done much better, maybe even won.


Dreamer.  He had the election won with just any middle-of-the-road inoffensive running mate.  I suspect that some ambitious campaign strategist hoped to combine the "womens' vote" with the "Tea-Party vote" without doing due diligence on her background.  As soon as she had to answer any question that required honesty, education, or intelligence, she self-destructed.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Dreamer.  He had the election won with just any middle-of-the-road inoffensive running mate.  I suspect that some ambitious campaign strategist hoped to combine the "womens' vote" with the "Tea-Party vote" without doing due diligence on her background.  As soon as she had to answer any question that required honesty, education, or intelligence, she self-destructed.


Prediction* that the nincompoops will have to google to figure out what it means, with perhaps the expection of the latest incarnation of Affleat.  

* “Good luck, Jim” is a reference 4nos will be clueless where it originates.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Prediction* that the nincompoops will have to google to figure out what it means, with perhaps the expection of the latest incarnation of Affleat.
> 
> * “Good luck, Jim” is a reference 4nos will be clueless where it originates.


They will have to find it before the self-destruct times out.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> They will have to find it before the self-destruct times out.


Do the recent filn series use this reference?  I’ve yet to bother to watch one of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Dreamer.  He had the election won with just any middle-of-the-road inoffensive running mate.  I suspect that some ambitious campaign strategist hoped to combine the "womens' vote" with the "Tea-Party vote" without doing due diligence on her background.  As soon as she had to answer any question that required honesty, education, or intelligence, she self-destructed.


He was a milk toast candidate without balls to do what was necessary to beat Obama, the only reason he was as close as he was was Palin.
She was more popular than he was with conservative republicans.
In other words, he was a pussy, it shows in his snub of HIS choice for a running mate.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was a milk toast candidate without balls to do what was necessary to beat Obama, the only reason he was as close as he was was Palin.
> She was more popular than he was with conservative republicans.
> In other words, he was a pussy, it shows in his snub of HIS choice for a running mate.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin was not invited to Sen. John McCain’s memorial services.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin was not invited to Sen. John McCain’s memorial services.


Fake news


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Prediction* that the nincompoops will have to google to figure out what it means, with perhaps the expection of the latest incarnation of Affleat.
> 
> * “Good luck, Jim” is a reference 4nos will be clueless where it originates.


Ahhhh yes, the party of predictors.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> In summary, the uncontroverted written record above, establishes as a matter of fact, that 4nos vehemently, or more vibrantly stated in his own distinctly crass use of expletive laden verbiage, viscerally abhors a person that blames their wife for their own misdeeds.
> 
> In my case, I have satirically created a false narrative of blaming “my wife” for a posting on an obscure soccer website that contains a purely non-soccer thread that perhaps a dozen people read with varying degrees of personal interest, humor, outrage, invective, and in at least one instance, insanity.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin was not invited to Sen. John McCain’s memorial services.


Pay attention dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Priorities of the left, too funny.
Trumps legacy will be around for a generation.

Democrats cave, handing Trump a major victory – and liberals are angry about it


Marco Rubio

✔@marcorubio
https://twitter.com/marcorubio/status/1034611536847953920

Cancelling August recess resulted in the most productive Senate work period in recent memory. Today alone we confirmed seven more judges & 27 executive branch nominees (including a U.S. Attorney & 2 U.S. Marshalls from #Florida). Next week we will confirm another 8 judges.

6:19 PM - Aug 28, 2018
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/29/democrats-cave-handing-trump-a-major-victory-and-liberals-are-angry-about-it/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjwo4bOxJTdAhUOW60KHWoWAQwQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw1_Pi7awwmYNGj6nRSxuRKG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

TheBlaze

Chinese company got ‘nearly all’ emails from Hillary Clinton’s personal server, report says
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/29/chinese-company-got-nearly-all-emails-from-hillary-clintons-personal-server-report-says/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjwo4bOxJTdAhUOW60KHWoWAQwQqUMwBXoECAcQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2oshSWAh9n-eLuzdaRTIIL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

CNN’s Jeffrey Toobin claimed Trump is racist because Antifa is “widely perceived as an African American organization”
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/08/29/cnns-jeffrey-toobin-claimed-trump-is-racist-because-antifa-is-widely-perceived-as-an-african-american-organization-%F0%9F%A4%94/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNuIaAy5TdAhVPSK0KHRhSCmkQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw26wmJ-37EvfFCUxCVRl4oj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Guess Who Just Paid For Wall? Mexico!
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2018/08/30/guess-who-just-paid-for-wall-mexico-n2514163?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiL0pyVzpTdAhUSXK0KHVwLBRsQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw1Ag2njUjfWJL7NkThcv80Y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hot Air

State Department denying passports to people on the Texas border, demanding proof they were really born here
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/29/u-s-taking-passports-people-thinks-might-not-born/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwihot3Dz5TdAhUDXq0KHUq8Bw8QqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1V1HjtVi3gzc6cShjqd6js&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

FBI Refuses To Confirm Or Deny ICIG Warned Of Clinton Server Intrusion
| RICHARD POLLOCK
'Improperly stored'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/29/fbi-refuses-disclose-intelligence-community-inspector-general/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Donald Trump Attacks 'Sloppy' and 'Degenerate Fool' Carl Bernstein for Bogus CNN Story*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/29/donald-trump-attacks-sloppy-and-degenerate-fool-carl-bernstein-for-bogus-cnn-story/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjz3IvK0JTdAhUMQ60KHXC0CTQQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0gXKovtnEWGLTUOKdXSE9o&ampcf=1*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*to 'Destroy the Media' if Nothing Else*



_





Gage Skidmore/Flickr
JOHN BINDER 30 Aug 2018 


*New York Times best-selling author and populist conservative columnist Ann Coulter says she just wants President Trump to “destroy the media” – even if nothing else is accomplished by his administration.*


In an exclusive interview on SiriusXM Patriot’s Breitbart News Sunday, Coulter told Breitbart News’s Deputy Political Editor Amanda House that she wants Trump to continue to “destroy” the establishment media, specifically exposing its distaste that the president tweeted about the killing of white farmers occurring in South Africa.

Coulter said:

The more I look at some of the things that Trump is doing, okay maybe he’s never going to act like a president… But *I just want him there to destroy things. I want him to destroy the swamp. I want him to destroy the media*.* And I … want him to expose where the Democratic Party is going *with [things like] their chant ‘No borders, no wall, no USA at all,’ [with] Governor Cuomo saying America was never great, [with] New York Times hiring Sarah Jeong who just tweets hatred and venom towards white men.

*And now with the South Africa tweet, the media is angry because they want the genocide of white farmers to go through. It’s stunning how Trump really brings out the best of them*. And this constant exposure, this constant taunting of them. As much as I wish someone would tap Trump on the shoulder every morning and remind him ‘You’re president. You’re not limited to tweeting. You have lots of powers at your disposal. How about you do some of the stuff you ran on.’

As much as it annoys me that he doesn’t seem to realize he is president, the destruction he is wreaking, *maybe we need to destroy before we can rebuild*. [Emphasis added]
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Bernstein, 1977: Keep CIA ‘Propaganda’ Out of the Newsroom

Bernstein, 2018: Leave John Brennan Alone!*

Bernstein reserved his greatest contempt for publishers and editors who allowed their newspapers and networks “to become handmaidens to the intelligence services.” He didn’t spare his former employer, the Washington Post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

"My guys!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

trump-surrounded-by-criminals-michael-cohen-paul-manafort-2018-8


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 3086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*BREAKING. President Trump Cancels Federal Pay Hikes*
Posted at 3:30 pm on August 30, 2018 by streiff








Image via Flickr Creative Commons by Dustin Iskandar https://goo.gl/WTewNU licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original



Federal, non-military employees were scheduled to receive a 2.1% pay increase in January 2019, but that may not happen now.

“Under current law, locality pay increases averaging 25.70 percent, costing $25 billion, would go into effect in January 2019, in addition to a 2.1 percent across-the-board increase for the base General Schedule. We must maintain efforts to put our Nation on a fiscally sustainable course, and Federal agency budgets cannot sustain such increases,” Trump’s letter said.

Currently annual federal pay increases are baked into the system. By law, there is an annual increase of 2.1% and a locality increase of about 25% of that meaning that the average fed gets an cost of living increase of about 2.5 per year. (Federal base and locality pay scales.)

The current state of play is that the House budget includes no pay increase and the Senate bill includes a 1.9% increase. If no pay increase is specified in the budget, then the president has authority to modify the annual pay increase.


 


This is what President Trump has to say:

Title 5, United States Code, authorizes me to implement alternative plans for pay adjustments for civilian Federal employees covered by the General Schedule and certain other pay systems if, because of “national emergency or serious economic conditions affecting the general welfare,” I view the increases that would otherwise take effect as inappropriate.

Under current law, locality pay increases averaging 25.70 percent, costing $25 billion, would go into effect in January 2019, in addition to a 2.1 percent across-the-board increase for the base General Schedule. We must maintain efforts to put our Nation on a fiscally sustainable course, and Federal agency budgets cannot sustain such increases. Accordingly, I have determined that it is appropriate to exercise my authority to set alternative across-the-board and locality pay adjustments for 2019 pursuant to 5 U.S.C. 5303(b) and 5304a.

Specifically, I have determined that for 2019, both across‑the‑board pay increases and locality pay increases will be set at zero. These alternative pay plan decisions will not materially affect our ability to attract and retain a well‑qualified Federal workforce.

As noted in my Budget for Fiscal Year 2019, the cost of employing the Federal workforce is significant. In light of our Nation’s fiscal situation, Federal employee pay must be performance-based, and aligned strategically toward recruiting, retaining, and rewarding high-performing Federal employees and those with critical skill sets. Across-the-board pay increases and locality pay increases, in particular, have long-term fixed costs, yet fail to address existing pay disparities or target mission critical recruitment and retention goals.



I don’t know about the “national emergency or serious economic conditions affecting the general welfare” stuff, but I definitely agree that this is the correct decision and it sends the right message.

The federal workforce is a pampered workforce operating under rules much closer to what would would find in a union shop in the northeast or upper midwest in the 1950s or 1960s. Once you’ve been employed for three years you have tenure which means that it is a difficult, time consuming, and very certain process to fire someone who is not convicted of committing a felony while at work. Regular in-grade increases happen unless a supervisor can document they are not deserved. The federal system has one of the last defined-benefit pension plans in existence in addition to a 401k equivalent where the government matches up to 3% of your base on a dollar-for-dollar basis and the next 2% on a 50% basis meaning contributing 5% of your base gets you a 9% total contribution.

There is always a lot of bellyaching about “pay comparability” by feds but the fact that they aren’t searching out higher paying jobs in the private sector is the tell. Tenure and a defined-benefit pension have a value that offsets those instances where higher private sector wages exist for the same work.

And, of course, there is the added bonus that the federal workforce is virtually an arm of the Democrat party.

The best case here is if the conference committee quietly drops the Senate pay increase and lets Trump take the heat.

=========


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BREAKING. President Trump Cancels Federal Pay Hikes*
> Posted at 3:30 pm on August 30, 2018 by streiff
> 
> 
> ...


As noted in my Budget for Fiscal Year 2019, the cost of employing the Federal workforce is significant. In light of our Nation’s fiscal situation, Federal employee pay must be performance-based, and aligned strategically toward recruiting, retaining, and rewarding high-performing Federal employees and those with critical skill sets. Across-the-board pay increases and locality pay increases, in particular, have long-term fixed costs, yet fail to address existing pay disparities or target mission critical recruitment and retention goals.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In light of our Nation’s fiscal situation, Federal employee pay must be performance-based, .


Does that mean he is working for free now?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

The best element of this mugshot is the height marker at just over 6 feet.  He’s true height.  Doubt me?  Check him standing next to Jeb Bush at one of the 2016 debates. Bush is 6’3”.  Trump is lucky if he’s close to 6’2”. His vanity and commitment to denigrating adversaries who are overweight based on height standards leaves him committed to claiming to be 6’3” so his weight doesn’t tip into the “obese” range, where it is painfully obvious he has spilled over and into it some years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Does that mean he is working for free now?


He has been, you hasbeen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Trump Says He Will Pull U.S. Out of WTO ‘If They Don't Shape Up’*

Aug 30 2018, 8:23 PMAug 30 2018, 8:57 PMAugust 30 2018, 8:23 PMAugust 30 2018, 8:57 PM


(Bloomberg) -- President Donald Trump said he would pull out of the World Trade Organization if it doesn’t treat the U.S. better, continuing his criticism of a cornerstone of the international trading system.

“If they don’t shape up, I would withdraw from the WTO,” Trump said Thursday in an interview with Bloomberg News at the White House.

A U.S. withdrawal from the WTO would severely undermine the post-World War II multilateral trading system that the U.S. helped build.

Trump said last month that the U.S. is at a big disadvantage from being treated “very badly” by the WTO for many years and that the Geneva-based body needs to “change their ways.”

U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer has said allowing China into the WTO in 2001 was a mistake. He has long called for the U.S. to take a more aggressive approach to the WTO, arguing that it was incapable of dealing with a non-market economy such as China.

Lighthizer has accused the WTO dispute-settlement system of interfering with U.S. sovereignty, particularly on anti-dumping cases. The U.S. has been blocking the appointment of judges to the WTO’s appeals body, raising the possibility that it could cease to function in the coming years.

©2018 Bloomberg L.P.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Stop me if you've heard this one before,

*BANK OF AMERICA freezing accounts of customers suspected of not being citizens...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop me if you've heard this one before,
> 
> *BANK OF AMERICA freezing accounts of customers suspected of not being citizens...*


That's probably not good for many of Trump's 'friends'.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump Says He Will Pull U.S. Out of WTO ‘If They Don't Shape Up’*
> 
> Aug 30 2018, 8:23 PMAug 30 2018, 8:57 PMAugust 30 2018, 8:23 PMAugust 30 2018, 8:57 PM
> 
> ...


Trump will demolish our credit rating with his ignorance and naiveté.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.cfr.org/backgrounder/national-debt-dilemma


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

SO MUCH WINNING!

 President Donald Trump informed Congress on Thursday that he is canceling pay raises due in January for most civilian federal employees, citing budget constraints.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Since taking office, Trump has blocked a number of people for criticizing him or even just cracking jokes at his expense, including celebrities such as model Chrissy Teigenand author Stephen King. 

However, in May, a federal judge said Trump’s blocks were unconstitutional as his Twitter feed was a public forum which “has been used in the course of the appointment of officers (including cabinet secretaries), the removal of officers and the conduct of foreign policy.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chris-cuomo-calls-ex-trump-043907335.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Email Logs Reveal Correspondence Between Clinton Associate, Fusion GPS, and Russians at Trump Tower Meeting*

NEW YORK — Attorney Edward Lieberman, whose late wife Evelyn served as Hillary Clinton’s chief of staff, exchanged numerous emails with the co-founder of the controversial Fusion GPS firm and Russian participants in the infamous June 9, 2016, Trump Tower meeting, documentation provided to the Senate Judiciary Committee shows


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/chris-cuomo-calls-ex-trump-043907335.html


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

JUSTICE! Resistance jacka*s who grabbed teen's MAGA hat and threw a drink in his face INDICTED


----------



## Friesland (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi Kids - just back for a few hours. Miss me? Off to Hawaii tomorrow! Hope it's not too soggy.

I had a thought on the plane... do you think maybe our President doesn't always tell the truth? I'm starting to think so.

While I'm on my second tank Saturday and looking up through the arches I'll be thinking of Paulie Eightcounts, sitting in his jail cell, waiting on his second trial... Pore pour Paulie.
Then, when I'm having a frosty beer at the bar as the sunsets over Maui, I'll be thinking of Mikey Coconspirator, and be sad he's going to jail too. Then I'll drink to Mr. van Der Zwaan and Papa too. Mantle, and Drysdale, Whitey Ford and to you...
Aloha!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi Kids - just back for a few hours. Miss me? Off to Hawaii tomorrow! Hope it's not too soggy.
> 
> I had a thought on the plane... do you think maybe our President doesn't always tell the truth? I'm starting to think so.
> 
> ...


I'd be thinking about tako poki and chop steak.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd be thinking about tako poki and chop steak.


Plenty of time for that too. Lots of time to think underwater!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Boy, Trump sure knows how to communicate with the real American people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, Trump sure knows how to communicate with the real American people.


You mean the racist white underbelly that you try so desperately to be apart of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

_Trouble for Trump: Disapproval at a high, 63% back Mueller, half favor impeachmentoriginally appeared on abcnews.go.com_

Disapproval of Donald Trump is at a new high, support for the Mueller investigation is broad and half of Americans in a new ABC News/Washington Post poll favor Congress initiating impeachment proceedings against the president.

Sixty percent in the national survey disapprove of Trump’s performance in office, numerically the highest of his presidency, albeit by a single point; that includes 53 percent who disapprove strongly, more than half for the first time. Thirty-six percent approve, matching his low.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the racist white underbelly that you try so desperately to be apart of?


Balderdash....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the racist white underbelly that you try so desperately to be apart of?


Who you calling white? Mr White Union Boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

This is gonna leave a mark on history.
Elections have consequences.
We Won.






*Poop Maven Symone Sanders on CNN: Trump Enacting a ‘Hostile Takeover’ of the Courts*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the racist white underbelly that you try so desperately to be apart of?


These racists don't look very white to me.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi Kids - just back for a few hours. Miss me? Off to Hawaii tomorrow! Hope it's not too soggy.
> 
> I had a thought on the plane... do you think maybe our President doesn't always tell the truth? I'm starting to think so.
> 
> ...



*Leave the Locals alone, you've spread enough diseases mainland .....Friedhands.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 220050, member: 1585"

These racists don't look very white to me.






/QUOTE

*Three of the four horsemen.....Bills off in the dressing room looking for cheap shots.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Sure am glad we have trump to right this wrong, what do you think Obama would have done? I am pretty sure the answer rhymes with nothing.
*BREAKING: FBI Arrests All 5 'Extremist Muslims' Connected To New Mexico Compound*





Screenshot: NBC Video


August 31, 2018

The FBI announced on Friday that it has arrested all five adults connected to the "extremist Muslim" compound in New Mexico. The arrests come just days after all charges were dropped against three of the defendants.

Fox News reports that the five suspects, who made national headlines after 11 children were found starving at their compound, were arrested by the FBI for "violating federal firearms and conspiracy laws."

"The defendants, Jany Leveille, 35, a Haitian national illegally present in the United States, Siraj Ibn Wahhaj, 40, Hujrah Wahhaj, 37, Subhanah Wahhaj, 35, and Lucas Morton, 40, are charged in a criminal complaint that was filed earlier today in the U.S. District Court for the District of New Mexico," the FBI said in a statement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Murder, Kidnapping, and Assault With A Dangerous Weapon - Over 20 MS-13 Gang Members Arrested in California
US | MIKE BREST
21 people were charged with federal crimes
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/31/ms-13-arrested-california/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

National Guard Troops Are Staying On The Border For Another Year, Under Mattis's Orders
US | WILL RACKE
Up to 4,000 guardsmen
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/31/mattis-national-guard-troops-border/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

What a whore.

 

WATCH: Socialist Ocasio-Cortez recruits children to ‘fight Trump,’ help impeach him from office
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/09/02/watch-socialist-ocasio-cortez-recruits-children-to-fight-trump-help-impeach-him-from-office/amp&ved=2ahUKEwi7mtua1J3dAhVH-qwKHSxWDaIQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw1TL2vUI82jFlDXuoiGsUzE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
3h

Richard Trumka, the head of the AFL-CIO, represented his union poorly on television this weekend. Some of the things he said were so againt the working men and women of our country, and the success of the U.S. itself, that it is easy to see why unions are doing so poorly. A Dem!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> 3h
> ...


I see on this National Holiday we have no praise or ode to the working man/woman. Hard work, integrity, honor and loyalty to ones family/community are longer valued in Trump's America. No thought to those who built this country, protect it and make it safe everyday. Now Wall Street, hedge fund managers and the titans of large multinationals are the new hero's . . . unless they too step out of line in regards to the supreme leader.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

*Ode to the Working ______________.**

On this day, we raise our flag, all the way to the top, and let her wave.
The working ( insert one or all of 50 +genders of your choice) has earned our salute.
We toil serving food, or selling cars, or building homes.
Some of us toil with toilets and toil we must.
We're the working Americans who earn your trust.

Happy Labor Day.

*** insert one or all of the 50+ genders of your choice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Ode to the Working ______________.**
> 
> On this day, we raise our flag, all the way to the top, and let her wave.
> The working ( insert one or all of 50 +genders of your choice) has earned our salute.
> ...


Mocking people doesn't really help now does it? But you are now subservient and servile to the wealthy as they are your new lords, Trump says so . . . and the laughter continues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mocking people doesn't really help now does it? But you are now subservient and servile to the wealthy as they are your new lords, Trump says so . . . and the laughter continues.


I gave you your Ode, and I only mocked one person besides myself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1036659568594563072


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see on this National Holiday we have no praise or ode to the working man/woman. Hard work, integrity, honor and loyalty to ones family/community are longer valued in Trump's America. No thought to those who built this country, protect it and make it safe everyday. Now Wall Street, hedge fund managers and the titans of large multinationals are the new hero's . . . unless they too step out of line in regards to the supreme leader.


Who the hell do you think voted for Trump?
The working  people love the guy, just keep your head in your ass for 2 more years please.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1035984121737170944

Randy does Trump's tweets like a master.
He says Trump's tweets are better than anything Hollywood is coming up with, and he's been blackballed for his MAGA support anyways.
Guy is HILARIOUS.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see on this National Holiday we have no praise or ode to the working man/woman. Hard work, integrity, honor and loyalty to ones family/community are longer valued in Trump's America. No thought to those who built this country, protect it and make it safe everyday. Now Wall Street, hedge fund managers and the titans of large multinationals are the new hero's . . . unless they too step out of line in regards to the supreme leader.



*Pull your head out and go outside.....*

*Enjoy your retirement.*

*By the way when you see Union Boy Trumka......*

*Tell him to pound Sand....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

*Grills CEO Jack Dorsey*



_





Getty Images
ALLUM BOKHARI 3 Sep 2018 


*Twitter has said that its overzealous downranking of accounts was the result of errors in their system, just three days before CEO Jack Dorsey is set to testify before the House Energy and Commerce Committee on the subject of social media censorship.*



The company said that in its previous system, accounts determined to have a “higher likelihood of being viewed as abusive” were downranked in public conversations — up until now.

Notably, the platform’s previous system didn’t merely seek to downrank accounts that were actually abusive, but accounts that could be viewed as abusive. And not even that — accounts that were likely to be viewed as abusive.

Twitter did not explain whose determinations of “abusiveness” were being treated as authoritative.


Twitter said that they turned off the feature, explaining that a “higher level of precision” is needed. The acknowledgment that its system of downranking was flawed comes just a few days before Jack Dorsey is set to answer lawmakers’ questions on the subject of social media censorship. The evidence session is the result of recent controversy over Twitter’s blocking and “shadowbanning” practices, which has affected top Republican politicians but not Democrats.


The company said that it would continue to factor “behavioral signals” into how the platform ranks tweets, in order to serve “conversational health.” What these signals include remains a mystery.


Twitter has thus far refused to acknowledge that its downranking algorithms implicitly favor the left. Because Twitter factors in the number of times an account has been blocked or muted when deciding whether to downrank its content, it has set up a system that favors the easily-offended: people who like to shut themselves off from contrary opinions. It isn’t merely a stereotype that these people tend to be found more frequently on the left — research has found that Democrats are three times more likely than Republicans block or unfriend people over their political opinions on social media.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Grills CEO Jack Dorsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the shadow banning first came to light, @jack had everyone on the conservative side of the aisle blocked.
Seriously, he had blocked every account with a conservative viewpoint.
I had never even heard of him when this happened, and when I checked, sure enough, I was blocked.
After that he unblocked most of us, including myself, but the cat was out of the bag.
The blocking and reporting by armies of leftist trolls played a big part in censoring conservative views on twitter.
There are other tactics, most of which were lifted a few days ago.
Its very noticeable to those paying attention.

The timing of twitter lifting most of their shadow ban tactics right before testifying is hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who the hell do you think voted for Trump?
> The working  people love the guy, just keep your head in your ass for 2 more years please.


"voted for" past tense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "voted for" past tense.


"2 more years" future tense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "voted for" past tense.


Genius.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "2 more years" future tense.


YTD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

The Trump Administration Is Going After Harvard's Affirmative Action Policies
POLITICS | KEVIN DALEY
New filing argues Harvard discriminates against Asian applicants
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/30/justice-department-harvard-affirmative-action/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Trump Administration Is Going After Harvard's Affirmative Action Policies
> POLITICS | KEVIN DALEY
> New filing argues Harvard discriminates against Asian applicants
> https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/30/justice-department-harvard-affirmative-action/


At least they dont lump Pacific Islanders in with the Asians.
Shout out to Zero D.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Nuff said.

Justice Sotomayor: I'm The Perfect Affirmative Action Child
POLITICS | KEVIN DALEY
Sotomayor gets candid in university address
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/27/sotomayor-affirmative-action/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Justice Sotomayor: I'm The Perfect Affirmative Action Child
> POLITICS | KEVIN DALEY
> ...


Im conflicted here because I am uneducated. (formally)
This does not mean I agree with Sotomayor. In fact, I think she's a polished product of the system she represents.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I gave my wife the power of posting here and am not sure whatever she did.





nononono said:


> *That's right....Blame it on your Wife....*
> 
> *You Pussy Ass Mutha.... *


Leave my wife out of it, leave my family out of it, It’s me they’re after anyway. They’re not after my wife; they want to take me down, that’s what they’re up to. So let’s get this in the arena and have this settled.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Leave my wife out of it, leave my family out of it, It’s me they’re after anyway. They’re not after my wife; they want to take me down, that’s what they’re up to. So let’s get this in the arena and have this settled.


"News Flash"
Nobody cares about you either.

I mean that in the easiest way to handle ever.
Please relay this message to espola as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

EducatédHillbilly™@RobProvince

Nike embracing a guy who thinks cops are pigs and love a Communist mass murderer is a very interesting marketing campaign for an athletic sportswear company. #JustDoIt

3:02 PM - Sep 3, 2018
Collins’ tweet, depicting former NFL player and Army Ranger Pat Tillman who was killed during combat operations in Afghanistan in 2004, was widely used by people on social media to show what an athlete making a real sacrifice looks like.

Others pointed out Nike’s hypocrisy in supporting Kaepernick’s protests while selling shoes allegedly produced in factories that may have questionable labor practices:


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im conflicted here because I am uneducated. (formally)
> This does not mean I agree with Sotomayor. In fact, I think she's a polished product of the system she represents.


Don't sell yourself short.  You are well-educated in the sense that you remember what you have been told to believe.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "News Flash"
> Nobody cares about you either.
> 
> I mean that in the easiest way to handle ever.
> Please relay this message to espola as well.


My wife deals with my posts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> My wife deals with my posts.


What's his name?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the shadow banning first came to light, @jack had everyone on the conservative side of the aisle blocked.
> Seriously, he had blocked every account with a conservative viewpoint.
> I had never even heard of him when this happened, and when I checked, sure enough, I was blocked.
> After that he unblocked most of us, including myself, but the cat was out of the bag.
> ...


Since twitter never had any "shadow ban tactics", what was the timing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Since twitter never had any "shadow ban tactics", what was the timing?


You're wasting your time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're wasting your time.


You were waiting with that one.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're wasting your time.


You gave up easily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

COMMENTARY

*Kavanaugh and the Ginsburg Standard*
*‘No hints, no forecasts, no previews,’ she said in 1993, responding to a question about discrimination.*



53 Comments
By 
David B. Rivkin Jr. and 
Andrew M. Grossman
Sept. 3, 2018 5:35 p.m. ET
Ruth Bader Ginsburg is sworn in at her 1993 confirmation hearing. PHOTO: JEFFREY MARKOWITZ/SYGMA VIA GETTY IMAGES

Don’t blame Brett Kavanaugh when he demurs at his confirmation hearing from answering questions on legal issues that might come before the Supreme Court. It’s the senators who will be in the wrong, for demanding commitments that no judicious nominee could provide. To answer “direct questions on stare decisis on many other matters, including _Roe _and health care”—as Minority Leader Chuck Schumer has called for—would itself be disqualifying.

That principle has come to be called the Ginsburg Standard, after Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg. As she explained in the opening statement of her 1993 confirmation hearing: “A judge sworn to decide impartially can offer no forecasts, no hints, for that would show not only disregard for the specifics of the particular case—it would display disdain for the entire judicial process.” Or, as she later responded to a question about constitutional protections against discrimination based on sexual orientation: “No hints, no forecasts, no previews.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> YTD


ESAD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Too Funny.

HOURS before confirmation hearing, lawyer releases 42,000 PAGES of documents...
https://www.chron.com/news/article/Hours-before-Kavanaugh-confirmation-hearings-13202217.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

CURTAINS UP ON KAVANAUGH...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2018/09/03/donald-trump-supreme-court-nominee-brett-kavanaugh-gets-senate-test/1180524002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Awfully quiet in here today, you libs need to man up and take your medicine like we did in 08 and 2012.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*Video: Dems try adjourning Kavanaugh Judiciary confirmation hearing; Update: A Schumer plot?*
Ed Morrissey Sep 04, 2018 10:05 AM
Top Pick





Stunts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

_Mob Rule’: Dems Melt Down, Protesters Ejected_
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/04/live-updates-brett-kavanaugh-confirmation-hearings/
__


The Senate Judiciary Committee on Tuesday will begin its confirmation hearings for Brett Kavanaugh. If confirmed, Kavanaugh will replace retiring Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy. In his opening statement, Kavanaugh, echoing Supreme Court Chief Justice John Roberts, will say that a “good judge must be an umpire—a neutral and impartial arbiter who favors no litigant or policy.” Breitbart News will have live updates throughout the week. All times eastern


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Media
*Because THAT’S not suspicious! DOJ refuses to release KEY docs from time when Sally Yates was Trump’s AG*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey my Dudes. Been off line a bit. Did stupid Hitler get the nukes out of North Korea yet? A couple of million folks on some islands a little west of here were wondering. Hit me up when the coast is clear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey my Dudes. Been off line a bit. Did stupid Hitler get the nukes out of North Korea yet? A couple of million folks on some islands a little west of here were wondering. Hit me up when the coast is clear.


When you get back from rehab I have a new Supreme Court Justice I want you to meet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

This is low, even for liberals,
*Kavanaugh Daughters Rushed Out Of 'Hot' Hearing...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

White House Chief of Staff John F. Kelly frequently lost his temper, telling colleagues he thought the president was “unhinged,” according to Woodward. 

In one meeting, Kelly reportedly said Trump was “an idiot,” and it was “pointless to try to convince him of anything.”

“He’s gone off the rails. We’re in Crazytown. I don’t even know why any of us are here. This is the worst job I’ve ever had,” Kelly said.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/wildest-things-trump-bob-woodward-164621394.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=dbb2094c-7d9a-37c0-96b9-7f844af62e78&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*GREAT: Manufacturers growing at fastest pace in 14 years...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White House Chief of Staff John F. Kelly frequently lost his temper, telling colleagues he thought the president was “unhinged,” according to Woodward.
> 
> In one meeting, Kelly reportedly said Trump was “an idiot,” and it was “pointless to try to convince him of anything.”
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

SDPL already has 78 holds on the Woodward book.  They have not announced how many they will be buying, but it's usually in the 40's for a book like this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


You always have a way of letting us know what scares you as you know it's true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> SDPL already has 78 holds on the Woodward book.  They have not announced how many they will be buying, but it's usually in the 40's for a book like this.


You can have my copy.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can have my copy.


Someone has already told you what is in the book?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Twitter Users Shred Trump For Attacking Union Leader Richard Trumka On Labor Day

Trump deleted an earlier version of that tweet, which misspelled “against” as “againt,” as some Twitter users were happy to point out.



Ed Krassenstein@EdKrassen

Unions are as American as they can get! Stop attacking them on Labor Day!


8:29 AM - Sep 3, 2018


3,086

612 people are talking about this


Donald J. Treason
@POTUS_Don45
AT&T’s CEO praised @realDonaldTrump corporate tax cuts, promising to create 7,000 jobs with the savings. Instead, the company is laying off 7,000 employees, according to union representatives. Call centers are being moved outside the US. #LaborDay https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/aug/28/att-earns-record-profits-layoffs-outsourcing-continue …

https://www.yahoo.com/news/twitter-users-shred-trump-attacking-165547599.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Someone has already told you what is in the book?


Pure blasphemy as far as lil' ly'n joe is concerned. He will not decide for himself, his opinion has already or soon will be dictated to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Someone has already told you what is in the book?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Twitter Users Shred Trump For Attacking Union Leader Richard Trumka On Labor Day
> 
> Trump deleted an earlier version of that tweet, which misspelled “against” as “againt,” as some Twitter users were happy to point out.
> 
> ...


It was labor day, not union day.
Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pure blasphemy as far as lil' ly'n joe is concerned. He will not decide for himself, his opinion has already or soon will be dictated to him.


I can't wait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Where are the protestors? Antifa?
 Social justice warriors?
 Must be the wrong color/voting block.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes.


Like I said, and you fucking admit it like a moron. Self awareness is NOT your strong suit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Your dad-E asked if someone told me what was in the book and I responded Yes. Why would that get your panties all wet?
You are losing it and BTW,
HANAPAA, you big dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your dad-E asked if someone told me what was in the book and I responded Yes. Why would that get your panties all wet?
> You are losing it and BTW,
> HANAPAA, you big dummy.


Hilarious!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious!


Pathetic....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> You gave up easily.


Ima giver.
Besides, I dont want you popping a blood vessel or strok'n out all over the keyboard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

"Don't testify, it's either that or an orange jumpsuit."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Fred Guttenberg 

*✔* @fred_guttenberg 


WHAT A DOUCHE.

I will be at Kavanaugh hearings and I hope to play a role in ensuring that this man does not become the next Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

_Graham Scolds Dems: ‘you can’t lose elections and pick judges’
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/04/live-updates-brett-kavanaugh-confirmation-hearings/_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

trump-jeff-sessions-republicans-midterms


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Defense Secretary James Mattis

Following a contentious National Security Council meeting, Mattis told people close to him that the president had the understanding of “a fifth- or sixth-grader.”

Former Personal Attorney John Dowd

“You are not a good witness … Mr. President, I’m afraid I just can’t help you,” Dowd told Trump in a meeting in which he counseled the president not to agree to an interview with Special Counsel Robert Mueller.

Earlier, Dowd told Mueller why he didn’t want Trump to testify. “I’m not going to sit there and let him look like an idiot. And you publish that transcript, because everything leaks in Washington, and the guys overseas are going to say, ‘I told you he was an idiot. I told you he was a goddamn dumbbell. What are we dealing with this idiot for?’”


Dowd also reportedly referred to Trump as “a fucking liar.”

569293


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White House Chief of Staff John F. Kelly frequently lost his temper, telling colleagues he thought the president was “unhinged,” according to Woodward.
> 
> In one meeting, Kelly reportedly said Trump was “an idiot,” and it was “pointless to try to convince him of anything.”
> 
> ...


NEW: Defense Sec. James Mattis on Woodward book: "While I generally enjoy reading fiction, this is a uniquely Washington brand of literature, and his anonymous sources do not lend credibility." http://abcn.ws/2wJxJnA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*Female doctors don’t work as hard and deserve less pay, Texas doctor says. The backlash is intense.*
Sep 3, 2018 3:50 pm





A Texas doctor was harshly criticized for saying female physicians deserve less pay because they don't work as hard. (Getty Images)
 Follow 
Aaron ColenStaff Writer
A Texas doctor apologized Sunday after being abused on social media for his published opinion that female physicians should work harder if they want to make the same as their male counterparts, according to the Washington Post.

Gary Tigges, who started his own internal medicine practice in Plano in 1996, said he didn’t know his comments would be published in the Dallas Medical Journal under the “Big and Bright Ideas” section.

“My response sounds terrible and horrible and doesn’t reflect what I was really trying to say,” Tigges told the Dallas Morning News last week. “I’m not saying female physicians should be paid less, but they earn less because of other factors.”

Yes, there is a pay gap. Female physicians do not work as hard, and they do not see as many patients as male physicians. This is because they choose to, or they simply don’t want to be rushed, or they don’t want to work the long hours. Most of the time, their priority is something else … family, social, whatever.

Nothing needs to be “done” about this unless female physicians actually want to work harder and put in the hours. If not, they should be paid less. That is fair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*WATCH: Republican Senator Ben Sasse Gives Incredible And Much Needed Civics Lesson During SCOTUS Confirmation Hearing *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2018)

Lovely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lovely.


YIKES!
She might try some make up, wash her hair, lose some weight and when that fails try 2 brown paper bags.
Liberals are ugly inside and out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2018)

Never ceases to amaze me what these crackpots come up with.
https://twitter.com/BuckSexton/status/1037148037989261313


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never ceases to amaze me what these crackpots come up with.
> https://twitter.com/BuckSexton/status/1037148037989261313


You'll have to spell this put for TD...he doesn't know how to click on links and read for himeself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You'll have to spell this put for TD...he doesn't know how to click on links and read for himeself.


Thats no fun.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never ceases to amaze me what these crackpots come up with.
> https://twitter.com/BuckSexton/status/1037148037989261313


Looking for something to pretend to be offended about, Snowflake?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Looking for something to pretend to be offended about, Snowflake?


You ok?
Crackpots dont offend me.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You ok?
> Crackpots dont offend me.


I noticed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I noticed.


Dont mention it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said, and you fucking admit it like a moron. Self awareness is NOT your strong suit.



*Go drink a beer and cry in your pillow ...ya pussy..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

NIKE LAID OFF 1.4K AMERICAN WORKERS, OUTSOURCED NY FACTORY TO HONDURAS…
https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/04/nike-laid-off-1-4k-american-workers-last-year-outsourced-ny-factory-to-honduras/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You'll have to spell this put for TD...he doesn't know how to click on links and read for himeself.


He/She wouldn't ignore, would He/She.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never ceases to amaze me what these crackpots come up with.
> https://twitter.com/BuckSexton/status/1037148037989261313


*Conversation*




Buck Sexton
@BuckSexton

If you were dumb enough to believe that a (Mexican/Jewish) Kavanaugh advisor would flash a white power symbol on national tv, maybe sit out the rest of this week on Twitter. And don’t eat those little packets in beef jerky packages. Bad.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds like even Kelly thinks Stupid Hitler is stupid.

Sad.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> SDPL already has 78 holds on the Woodward book.  They have not announced how many they will be buying, but it's usually in the 40's for a book like this.


Update -- 36 on order, 260 holds requested.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lovely.


What's with all the ugly bitches?
Life is just too short.

 
“You’re voting to kill me”: This anti-Kavanaugh video targeting Sen. Susan Collins is threat-tastic
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/09/04/youre-voting-to-kill-me-this-anti-kavanaugh-video-targeting-sen-susan-collins-is-threat-tastic/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi68O7QzqPdAhVD2qwKHT7-DXEQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3heJ6X5emboFYBm9oJy4zt&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sounds like even Kelly thinks Stupid Hitler is stupid.
> 
> Sad.


You lose, again. I bet your comfortable in that place.
What step are you working?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's with all the ugly bitches?
> Life is just too short.
> 
> View attachment 3114
> ...


Why do you hate people so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Update -- 36 on order, 260 holds requested.


Why don't you cheap fucks just go buy one?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why don't you cheap fucks just go buy one?


Why don't you buy one and lend it to me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Why don't you buy one and lend it to me?


Because I don't like you.
Plus I already know what's in it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate people so much?


Why do people hate you so much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do people hate you so much?


Projecting again are ya? You and your fellow looney tunes nut cases sure are a psych 101 study case. (AKA easy to see through)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate people so much?


Projecting again are ya? You and your fellow looney tunes nut cases sure are a psych 101 study case. (AKA easy to see through)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Maybe we should have banned them all,









FLU FLIGHT ON THE EMIRATES


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

*JFK plane passengers 'seriously ill... coughing with fevers'...*
*Quarantined... *
*Crew taken away in ambulances...*
_*NYC: Exposed To Epidemic In Mecca...*_ 
*FRANCE: 147 EVACUATED from plane over CHOLERA fear...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe we should have banned them all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All humans? Planes? Any outside influence? Why are you so frightened? You gotta quit listening to whatever it is that wants you in a constant state of fear. Maybe try religion it can help those in need of guidance like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All humans? Planes? Any outside influence? Why are you so frightened? You gotta quit listening to whatever it is that wants you in a constant state of fear. Maybe try religion it can help those in need of guidance like you.


I live at the foot of the cross.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

*National Police Organization Launches Nike Boycott over Kaepernick Ad Campaign*
5755EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Matt Rourke
5 Sep 20181,726
*The National Association of Police Organizations is calling for a boycott of sportswear giant Nike, incensed by its latest “Just Do It” ad campaign featuring former NFL player and police protester Colin Kaepernick.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All humans? Planes? Any outside influence? Why are you so frightened? You gotta quit listening to whatever it is that wants you in a constant state of fear. Maybe try religion it can help those in need of guidance like you.



The things this guy thinks of typing...beyond hyperbole. It's borderline lunacy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> The things this guy thinks of typing...beyond hyperbole. It's borderline lunacy


Just another day in the life of the Duck....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I live at the foot of the cross.


A twisted one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *National Police Organization Launches Nike Boycott over Kaepernick Ad Campaign*
> 5755EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, they would prefer to go on killing without any objections or protests from the people they are targeting. Trump and his followers support that so are attempting to provide cover with a spun narrative.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

A real American speaks --

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/opinion/trump-white-house-anonymous-resistance.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> The things this guy thinks of typing...beyond hyperbole. It's borderline lunacy


Borderline?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> A real American speaks --
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/opinion/trump-white-house-anonymous-resistance.html


Who elected this jackass?
If he works for the president, ( and if this "anonymous source" is not another work of fiction) he should resign.
As it stands now he or she is just an insubordinate at best, and a traitor at worst.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who elected this jackass?
> If he works for the president, ( and if this "anonymous source" is not another work of fiction) he should resign.
> As it stands now he or she is just an insubordinate at best, and a traitor at worst.


He is a patriot working undercover to reduce the effect of t's treason.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> He is a patriot working undercover to reduce the effect of t's treason.


I'd give this story about a three percent chance of being factual.
Its typical NY Times anonymous horseshit.
Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd give this story about a three percent chance of being factual.
> Its typical NY Times anonymous horseshit.
> Sucker.


You sure are deep throating this Trump guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who elected this jackass?
> If he works for the president, ( and if this "anonymous source" is not another work of fiction) he should resign.
> As it stands now he or she is just an insubordinate at best, and a traitor at worst.


If we had a congress worth a damn the person in question should testify (probably already has to Mueller and is simply holding on until it's safe, aka Trump is gone), but for now it's good to know people care about America still. My money is on it being Kelly Anne, hint: read her hubbies stuff.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd give this story about a three percent chance of being factual.
> Its typical NY Times anonymous horseshit.
> Sucker.


You have about 3% chance of being right.

If the author is who he says he is, at some point he took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, not any political party or private business.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure are deep throating this Trump guy.


You and spola are double teaming some fictional NYT deep throat part deux.
Leave me out of your fake news double stack.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You have about 3% chance of being right.
> 
> If the author is who he says he is, at some point he took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, not any political party or private business.


Who did he say he was again?
I didnt catch the name.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and spola are double teaming some fictional NYT deep throat part deux.
> Leave me out of your fake news double stack.


Hold that thought.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who did he say he was again?
> I didnt catch the name.


Do you think Mueller knows his name?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we had a congress worth a damn the person in question should testify (probably already has to Mueller and is simply holding on until it's safe, aka Trump is gone), but for now it's good to know people care about America still. My money is on it being Kelly Anne, hint: read her hubbies stuff.


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think Mueller knows his name?


What is his name?
I didnt see it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You have about 3% chance of being right.
> 
> If the author is who he says he is, at some point he took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, not any political party or private business.


It is amazing the depths the t lovers will go to ignore the obvious and deny America in favor of an individual that doesn't give a rats ass about them, in fact one that mostly backs policies that do harm to the majority.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Just stay in the truck son and let the adults handle this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

If I had a dollar for every one of these "anonymous source" leftist hit pieces on the President, I'd probably have enough to fill up my truck and drive to NY and check it out myself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and spola are double teaming some fictional NYT deep throat part deux.
> Leave me out of your fake news double stack.


You call fake news on anything that goes against the one that's t bagging you, enjoy.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is his name?
> I didnt see it.


The longer he stays anonymous, the better for the People of the United States v. Donald Trump, et al.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just stay in the truck son and let the adults handle this.


Can you help espola out with the name of his "real American"?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I had a dollar for every one of these "anonymous source" leftist hit pieces on the President, I'd probably have enough to fill up my truck and drive to NY and check it out myself.


Ah, the aff-leet denial we all remember.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I had a dollar for every one of these "anonymous source" leftist hit pieces on the President, I'd probably have enough to fill up my truck and drive to NY and check it out myself.


Don't forget your rifle you can check out all the DC pizza places!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The longer he stays anonymous, the better for the People of the United States v. Donald Trump, et al.


Its the tooth fairy, isnt it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The longer he stays anonymous, the better for the People of the United States v. Donald Trump, et al.


"She".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Ah, the aff-leet denial we all remember.


You're wasting your time again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Ah, the aff-leet denial we all remember.


He's getting desperate, approaching critical mass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

d774b53e-3993-11e7-b166-28c41070a5c9


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "She".


Good point.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're wasting your time again.


No, I'm right on point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's getting desperate, approaching critical mass.


Thanks for the concern.
I do have something to do right now.
I worked, made money, and now its time to make something with ice in it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I'm right on point.


Go git em, gumshoe.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> d774b53e-3993-11e7-b166-28c41070a5c9


I think a tweeted resignation is more likely, from whatever he calls that plane with "TRUMP" on the side.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just stay in the truck son and let the adults handle this.



*You can't be an adult, you still suck your thumb*
*and crap your pants at the first sight of the TRUTH.*


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Go git em, gumshoe.


I (or more correctly,  "we") have a guy named Bob working on it, full time.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't forget your rifle you can check out all the DC pizza places!



*You like fondling " Wet Balls " don't you.....Right outta the drink.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I (or more correctly,  "we") have a guy named Bob working on it, full time.


"We" Americans that is . . . the Trumps have, well, they have Trump LOL! That really is a great juxtaposition, two opposing ends of the honor and integrity scale.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You like fondling " Wet Balls " don't you.....Right outta the drink.*


Oh look the plumbers favorite idiot is here to drool and slobber.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> A real American speaks --
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/opinion/trump-white-house-anonymous-resistance.html


Shocking....


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look the plumbers favorite idiot is here to drool and slobber.


And I thought I had him occupied full time trying to prove his "wet start" theory.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> And I thought I had him occupied full time trying to prove his "wet start" theory.


He simply slips from hyperbolic propaganda straight into ad hominem when confronted with a call to reality.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Countries with no extradition treaty with the USA --

Afghanistan, Algeria, Andorra, Angola, Armenia, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belarus, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brunei, Burkina Faso, Burma, Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Cape Verde, the Central African Republic, Chad, Mainland China, Comoros, Congo (Kinshasa), Congo (Brazzaville), Djibouti, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Indonesia, Ivory Coast, Kazakhstan, Kosovo, Kuwait, Laos, Lebanon, Libya, Macedonia, Madagascar, Maldives, Mali, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Micronesia, Moldova, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique, Namibia, Nepal, Niger, Oman, Qatar, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, São Tomé & Príncipe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, Togo, Tunisia, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Vatican, Vietnam and Yemen.

http://www.wlox.com/story/22665099/countries-with-no-extradition-treaty-with-us

Interestingly, Russia is on the list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Countries with no extradition treaty with the USA --
> 
> Afghanistan, Algeria, Andorra, Angola, Armenia, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belarus, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brunei, Burkina Faso, Burma, Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Cape Verde, the Central African Republic, Chad, Mainland China, Comoros, Congo (Kinshasa), Congo (Brazzaville), Djibouti, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Indonesia, Ivory Coast, Kazakhstan, Kosovo, Kuwait, Laos, Lebanon, Libya, Macedonia, Madagascar, Maldives, Mali, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Micronesia, Moldova, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique, Namibia, Nepal, Niger, Oman, Qatar, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, São Tomé & Príncipe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, Togo, Tunisia, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Vatican, Vietnam and Yemen.
> 
> ...


He can room up with Snowden.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Countries with no extradition treaty with the USA --
> 
> Afghanistan, Algeria, Andorra, Angola, Armenia, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belarus, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brunei, Burkina Faso, Burma, Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Cape Verde, the Central African Republic, Chad, Mainland China, Comoros, Congo (Kinshasa), Congo (Brazzaville), Djibouti, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Indonesia, Ivory Coast, Kazakhstan, Kosovo, Kuwait, Laos, Lebanon, Libya, Macedonia, Madagascar, Maldives, Mali, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Micronesia, Moldova, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique, Namibia, Nepal, Niger, Oman, Qatar, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, São Tomé & Príncipe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Somalia, Sudan, Syria, Togo, Tunisia, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Vatican, Vietnam and Yemen.
> 
> ...


Do we have one with Russia?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do we have one with Russia?


As I included in my post "Interestingly, Russia is on the list".


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Worthless opinion floating around the web, based on textual analysis, is that Nomen Nescio is actually Mike Pence.

Wouldn't that be a kick in the head?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

In a CBS News poll from 1998, 77 percent of Democrats said that then-President Bill Clinton’s relationship with White House intern Monica Lewinsky was “a private matter” having to do with Clinton’s “personal life.” Yet, (here comes the hypocrisy)just 16 percent of Democrats considered the affair a “public matter having to do with Bill Clinton’s job as president.”

I wonder what percentage feel like that today?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> In a CBS News poll from 1998, 77 percent of Democrats said that then-President Bill Clinton’s relationship with White House intern Monica Lewinsky was “a private matter” having to do with Clinton’s “personal life.” Yet, (here comes the hypocrisy)just 16 percent of Democrats considered the affair a “public matter having to do with Bill Clinton’s job as president.”
> 
> I wonder what percentage feel like that today?


When I read "here comes the hypocrisy" I really expected you to show an example of hypocrisy.  Would you like to try again?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Imagine that you are 
A:  a senior member of the White House staff
B:  NOT the author of the NYT Op Ed.
C: suddenly not invited to senior staff meetings any more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I (or more correctly,  "we") have a guy named Bob working on it, full time.


Good luck with that.
He got Nixon, but that was when he had public opinion and youth on his side.
He's a lot like you these days.
I'm sorry, ..not much of a compliment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course, they would prefer to go on killing without any objections or protests from the people they are targeting. Trump and his followers support that so are attempting to provide cover with a spun narrative.


You are an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course, they would prefer to go on killing without any objections or protests from the people they are targeting. Trump and his followers support that so are attempting to provide cover with a spun narrative.


Targeting criminals? 
Let's get rid of cops and ice then jails and prisons, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You have about 3% chance of being right.
> 
> If the author is who he says he is, at some point he took an oath to uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, not any political party or private business.


You did too and we see how that ended up, comrade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we had a congress worth a damn the person in question should testify (probably already has to Mueller and is simply holding on until it's safe, aka Trump is gone), but for now it's good to know people care about America still. My money is on it being Kelly Anne, hint: read her hubbies stuff.


Who was your money on November 16?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You did too and we see how that ended up, comrade.


I realize you usually have nothing but insults in your palette, but maybe you could provide some detail as to what you mean by that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I'm right on point.


So was kavanaugh today, they couldn't even get close to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I realize you usually have nothing but insults in your palette, but maybe you could provide some detail as to what you mean by that.


I mean you are a commie fascist prick.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I mean you are a commie fascist prick.


I thought you were maybe going to show some time or place where I violated my oath.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought you were maybe going to show some time or place where I violated my oath.


I would say cheering on a traitor in the white house speaks for itself.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would say cheering on a traitor in the white house speaks for itself.


I was opposed to Nixon and I let people know it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I was opposed to Nixon and I let people know it.


https://t.co/hplNj4Qb9e


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

I call dibs on the “traitor”/“hero” getting labeled “Deep Truth”.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I call dibs on the “traitor”/“hero” getting labeled “Deep Truth”.


I already called DEEP THROAT PART DEUX.
Git behind, l'il piglet.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I was opposed to Nixon and I let people know it.


I call dibs on the “traitor”/“hero” getting labeled “Deep Truth”.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I call dibs on the “traitor”/“hero” getting labeled “Deep Truth”.





Ricky Fandango said:


> I already called DEEP THROAT PART DEUX.
> Git behind, l'il piglet.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I already called DEEP THROAT PART DEUX.
> Git behind, l'il piglet.


Unless English is a second language for me, I’m pretty sure your dibs is completely different than my dibs.

But if you have an earlier time stamped post that claims dibs on “Deep Truth” as the “hero” (to me, at least), I’m all eyes on seeing it.  As to your wholly other dib for the traitorous villain currently a senior official in the WH, Godspeed to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Btw, the NYT writer who penned this mystery has already laid the groundwork for parts 2 through 5.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Unless English is a second language for me, I’m pretty sure your dibs is completely different than my dibs.


I dibsed a better title first, therefore mine cancels your out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Im bringing back the former White House press secretary in my book.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dibsed a better title first, therefore mine cancels your out.


You’re composing posts at 4nos speed.  Which means you’re erroneously quoting yourself in a mad dash effort to get your wild ideas out without any degree of self reflection, including of course, punctuation and spelling.  Since 4nos has no self control or self awareness, he’s immune to such humiliation.  I never thought you were near his bottom feeder depth.  I hope it’s just a momentary lapse of reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/hplNj4Qb9e


Just do it!


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/hplNj4Qb9e


Can't think for yourself?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’re composing posts at 4nos speed.  Which means you’re erroneously quoting yourself in a mad dash effort to get your wild ideas out without any degree of self reflection, including of course, punctuation and spelling.  Since 4nos has no self control or self awareness, he’s immune to such humiliation.  I never thought you were near his bottom feeder depth.  I hope it’s just a momentary lapse of reason.


Ha ha.
dibsed is my creation, and therefore subject to my authority.
You missed everything else like a slow, but gentle child, swinging at a baseball.
Eyes too close together, or too far apart.
You tell me.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im bringing back the former White House press secretary in my book.


Oh dear.  You never learned the rules on dibs?   It’s not a contest on which term is better, it’s who has first claim on it.  I have no doubt at least dozens of people around the world have true dibs on “Deep Truth” that predates my claim here.  But you know from our history since the old Andy Kaufman days I’ve never lied in or out of character.  That said, I’ve not yet seen or heard of any claim ahead of mine re Deep Truth, yet.   

You probably have a better dib on whatever your Deep Throat Part Two thing is.  Frankly, not that clever.  Just my worthless dissenting opinion to the 5-4 majority here. 

I hope you know of, and have correctly taught your kids the other precious codes in life.  Shotgun, as well as it’s origin.  When it can first be uttered to have effect. And jinks.  Especially as to the soft drink and who owes a bottle to whom.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ha ha.
> dibsed is my creation, and therefore subject to my authority.
> You missed everything else like a slow, but gentle child, swinging at a baseball.
> Eyes too close together, or too far apart.
> You tell me.


Obviously you’re joking about IP rights to the dibs code.  I shan’t bother a moment’s effort to obtain the origin of the term and its application.  We both know you’re smarter than that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh dear.  You never learned the rules on dibs?   It’s not a contest on which term is better, it’s who has first claim on it.  I have no doubt at least dozens of people around the world have true dibs on “Deep Truth” that predates my claim here.  But you know from our history since the old Andy Kaufman days I’ve never lied in or out of character.  That said, I’ve not yet seen or heard of any claim ahead of mine re Deep Truth, yet.
> 
> You probably have a better dib on whatever your Deep Throat Part Two thing is.  Frankly, not that clever.  Just my worthless dissenting opinion to the 5-4 majority here.
> 
> I hope you know of, and have correctly taught your kids the other precious codes in life.  Shotgun, as well as it’s origin.  When it can first be uttered to have effect. And jinks.  Especially as to the soft drink and who owes a bottle to whom.


Wrong.
If you remember correctly your formative years as a yoot, you will recall, correctly, that the rules were always changed on issues such as these to conform to the strongest personality, or just the strongest, period.
Think about it for a second and if you recall correctly, you will concede.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong.
> If you remember correctly your formative years as a yoot, you will recall, correctly, that the rules were always changed on issues such as these to conform to the strongest personality, or just the strongest, period.
> Think about it for a second and if you recall correctly, you will concede.


I’m afraid my yoot did not involve hanging with bullies, or being a toady for a bully.  So the rules on dibs, shotgun and even the rare jinks involved honor and mutual respect. 

Although frankly, the code on paying off on a jinks never actually mandated an actual transaction involving the soda pop involved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who was your money on November 16?


What happened then? Football? Basketball? Is that Hockey season?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m afraid my yoot did not involve hanging with bullies, or being a toady for a bully.  So the rules on dibs, shotgun and even the rare jinks involved honor and mutual respect.
> 
> Although frankly, the code on paying off on a jinks never actually mandated an actual transaction involving the soda pop involved.


Im sorry.
It was a game that involved working things out in a practical manner.
I handled it as a child.
Some are still working on it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

I says dibsed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry.
> It was a game that involved working things out in a practical manner.
> I handled it as a child.
> Some are still working on it.


I always thought they were going along with me, even some of the older kids, because I knew the right way to do things?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 5, 2018)

the bloated orange Erdogan seems unhinged even for a narcissistic wanna-be Hitler.

Do you think he's unwell?

Hey - anybody seen Paulie 8Counts? Or Mikey Hackedoff?

I just missed the rain. I'm pretty happy about that. But Pele shut the faucet off, so the heli-ride was nice but not awesome.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck with that.
> He got Nixon, but that was when he had public opinion and youth on his side.
> He's a lot like you these days.
> I'm sorry, ..not much of a compliment.


Wrong Bob.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Here is how the President handled this problem the last time it came up --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

When, not if, you cunt.

Cher: Our Lives Will Never Be the Same If ‘F*cking Train Wreck’ Kavanaugh Confirmed
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/09/05/cher-fcking-train-wreck-kavanaugh-confirmed/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi2k8qMpabdAhUQ7awKHat4DZcQqUMwBnoECAkQHQ&usg=AOvVaw1knG6qWAF6DwCwF06Ph60J


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Why focus on Trump?
SEPTEMBER 6, 2018
Why focus the FBI on Donald Trump?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/why_focus_on_trump.html
y Paul Murphy
Here's a passage from a June 6, 2018 article by Ivan Pentchoukov ("Spy Operation on Trump Campaign Started as Early as December 2015, New Texts Suggest"):

The Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee released 500 pages of documents and texts on June 4, the bulk of which consists of messages between Page and Strzok. One message, which was previously redacted, shows that FBI agents were working to recruit double agents as early as Dec. 28, 2015.

"You get all our oconus lures approved?" Strzok wrote to Page.

"No, it's just implicated a much bigger policy issue," Page responded. "I'll explain later. Might even be able to use it as a pretext for a call."

According to Chris Farrell, a former counterintelligence officer who ran double-agent operations for the U.S. Army, "oconus" stands for "outside the continental United States," while "lures" refers to people used as bait to snag a potential double agent.

We do not know what the bigger policy issue was, but we do know three things about this exchange:


this text exchange took place in the context of the Trump campaign;
it took place almost five months before the May, 2016, meeting between George Papadopoulous and Alexander Downer frequently cited by the FBI and democrat media as the trigger event giving rise to the FBI's interest in the Trump campaign;
the FBI subsequently paid multiple informants, including Joseph Mifsud, Stefan Halper and someone known as Henry Greenberg, to initiate what look like standard recruiting efforts against people, including George Papadopoulos, Carter Page, Michael Caputo, and Roger Stone, associated in one way or another with the Trump campaign.
The timing is particularly intriguing because, while Obama's inner circle would have known Hillary Clinton well enough to understand the risks she posed as the Democratic party's heir apparent and thus be deeply worried about her ability to defeat whoever the GOP put up, assuming them so prescient as to focus all their efforts at sabotage and compromise on the Trump campaign more than six weeks before the Iowa caucuses strains the bounds of credulity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Here is how the President handled this problem the last time it came up --


Actually, this was the last time.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, this was the last time.


Clinton's issues were personal, not Constitutional.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Wrong Bob.


Did you make a joke?
Im sorry I missed it, you old rascal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Clinton's issues were personal, not Constitutional.


Obstruction of justice and perjury led to his impeachment.
Personal issues are what lead to criminal behavior.

Remember, in both cases, it wasnt the crime, but the cover up that lead to impeachment.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obstruction of justice and perjury led to his impeachment.
> Personal issues are what lead to criminal behavior.
> 
> Remember, in both cases, it wasnt the crime, but the cover up that lead to impeachment.


Nixon resigned because he knew he would lose the impeachment vote.  Clinton waited to see.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Nixon resigned because he knew he would lose the impeachment vote.  Clinton waited to see.


AND -- if Nixon had gotten a blowjob in the WH coffee room, the whole world would have been better off.

To quote a 70-ish joke - Nixon had to watch Deep Throat 4 times before he got it down Pat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> AND -- if Nixon had gotten a blowjob in the WH coffee room, the whole world would have been better off.
> 
> To quote a 70-ish joke - Nixon had to watch Deep Throat 4 times before he got it down Pat.


You are one sick old fuck. AND a Liar. And an embarrassment to the uniform you SAY you wore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

*Jobless Claims Unexpectedly Plunge to New Post-1969 Record*
1,024


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are one sick old fuck. AND a Liar. And an embarrassment to the uniform you SAY you wore.


You sure you didn't want that post in large bold font?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 6, 2018)

Boy, Assad sure took the citrus Castro's threats seriously...

But at least there are no nukes in NK... or at least we cancelled war games and got a nice letter.

Winning!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure you didn't want that post in large bold font?


YES.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Btw, the NYT writer who penned this mystery has already laid the groundwork for parts 2 through 5.


“Deep Pence”

Dibs. 9:45am, 9/6/2018.  That’s the lodestar of my staked claim.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “Deep Pence”
> 
> Dibs. 9:45am, 9/6/2018.  That’s the lodestar of my staked claim.


I have to admit, this one is funny.
Too bad the deep state dirt slinger isn’t Mike Pence.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

The important thing is this official written statement from our president is entirely true, and there is no video of our president anytime in his life saying otherwise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have to admit, this one is funny.
> Too bad the deep state dirt slinger isn’t Mike Pence.


Just needed to ensure your post is preserved for the record, in the possibility you pay for your socalsoccer account, and have additional rights to delete your own posts after that 5 minute window all of us cheapskates are limited to after posting.

And just for context, and potentially history, your retort is that Mike Pence, a lodestar of a fellow, is NOT the presently unknown Sr. Trump WH official that authored the NYT’s op ed piece on September 3, 2018.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh, I’ve got a beautiful tract of 20 acres in the South Florida hill country, starting at 600 feet above sea level and above, I can sell to you for a one time price of $22k/acre.  You’ll need to wire transfer the funds to a Cypriot bank, a convenient way I use to best account for my income in US IRS reporting requirements.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

"I was born at night, but not last night" - Sen Leahy to Judge K, after K failed to explain why statements he has made in past Senate hearings contradict his current testimony.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> "I was born at night, but not last night" - Sen Leahy to Judge K, after K failed to explain why statements he has made in past Senate hearings contradict his current testimony.


That Leahy...what a card.
Almost as funny as passing out in the living room...


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I had a dollar for every one of these "anonymous source" leftist hit pieces on the President, I'd probably have enough to fill up my truck and drive to NY and check it out myself.


Hate to break it to you.  Deep Truth is not anonymous.  He is known by a very small circle of top executives at the NYTs.  I’m confident it’s their editor in chief, whoever edits the op-ed section, and potentially the publisher.   Deep Truth is simply a protected source, not anonymous. 

Anonymous would be someone that writes an op ed and submits it to a publication, without identifying themselves, and which no legitimate publication would publish.  You know, stuff Drudge and Alex Jones “alert” nutters about. 

Deep _Throat_, was a long time deep background source to Woodward for several years before Watergate, when Woodward worked in Naval Intelligence, I believe.  And Woodward cultivated Felt through the Watergate scandal with quite a bit of tortured ambivalence on Felt’s part.  

Woodward, Bernstein and Ben Bradlee were the only people that knew it was Felt, and honored his request to not be publicly identified in his lifetime.  But circumstances unrelated to any of them “outed” Felt at the near end of his life, by which time he did not begrudge being finally openly identified. 

You just have to read _*The Secret Man*_ by Woodward published in 2005, to get all of the lies and factually fake news Woodward has spent a lifetime disseminating while dishonestly stealing so-called “Pulitzer” prizes for shotty research, writing and treasonous publishing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hate to break it to you.  Deep Truth is not anonymous.  He is known by a very small circle of top executives at the NYTs.  I’m confident it’s their editor in chief, whoever edits the op-ed section, and potentially the publisher.   Deep Truth is simply a protected source, not anonymous.
> 
> Anonymous would be someone that writes an op ed and submits it to a publication, without identifying themselves, and which no legitimate publication would publish.  You know, stuff Drudge and Alex Jones “alert” nutters about.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they trust Trump, and Trump only! Think about that for a minute.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, but they trust Trump, and Trump only! Think about that for a minute.








Pinhead.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just needed to ensure your post is preserved for the record, in the possibility you pay for your socalsoccer account, and have additional rights to delete your own posts after that 5 minute window all of us cheapskates are limited to after posting.
> 
> And just for context, and potentially history, your retort is that Mike Pence, a lodestar of a fellow, is NOT the presently unknown Sr. Trump WH official that authored the NYT’s op ed piece on September 3, 2018.


Yes.
Unlike some of the crackpots who post here, I dont care if Im wrong once in awhile.
Its one of the things that makes me smarter than them.
Its not Pence, though.
You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> Unlike some of the crackpots who post here, I dont care if Im wrong once in awhile.
> Its one of the things that makes me smarter than them.
> Its not Pence, though.
> You can take that to the bank.


I give you full respect for being well above the nominal level of opinionated discourse of the nincompoops here that are incapable of seeing the disintegration of our American political ethos, hopefully just a short term in hindsight and not one that leads to a Third World War, or irrevocably sets into motion by inaction, the scientific fact of climate change to the detriment of our planet.

If you’re correct that Deep Truth is not Pence, your strongest arguments are that a wily Senior Official has used “lodestar” in their op ed to throw linguists off their track and pin it on Pence.  Second is Pence has no greater concern for the planet’s vitality than Trump.  Probably less.  Trump only cares about making money and being told he’s great.  If sea rise affects his Russian loaned golf courses, then climate change will be a tertiary concern of his.

Pence has the whole God thing running through his pious thought process.  Deep Truth doesn’t smell pious in a Pence way, thus the lodestar “tell” may well be a red herring. 

Also, I saw your post stating Deep Throat Part Deux today.  It certainly may predate my Deep Truth dib.  But their apples and oranges.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> AND -- if Nixon had gotten a blowjob in the WH coffee room, the whole world would have been better off.
> 
> To quote a 70-ish joke - Nixon had to watch Deep Throat 4 times before he got it down Pat.



*There's a whole deleted SoCalSoccer forum that has your devious remarks and*
*perverted posts buried within it.....Sick Bastard....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3119
> The important thing is this official written statement from our president is entirely true, and there is no video of our president anytime in his life saying otherwise.


Gee willikers.  Hasn’t anybody on the web condensed Trump’s Howard Stern interview in which sometime around 17 minutes into a 23 minute clip Trump calls a golfing buddy “mentally retarded” and edited it down to a 20 second YouTube clip?   

I don’t use my “The important thing is ...” routine unless I already know there is uncontroverted evidence to support the “thing” I pretend doesn’t exist.  But 23 minutes clips are intolerably too long to use as punchlines.  And I have to have a YouTube clip or this forum software won’t let me import it.  

There’s a 1:30 minute version I tried to use, but it’s Vimeo or some other format and I can’t load it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh, I’ve got a beautiful tract of 20 acres in the South Florida hill country, starting at 600 feet above sea level and above, I can sell to you for a one time price of $22k/acre.  You’ll need to wire transfer the funds to a Cypriot bank, a convenient way I use to best account for my income in US IRS reporting requirements.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Gee willikers.  Hasn’t anybody on the web condensed Trump’s Howard Stern interview in which sometime around 17 minutes into a 23 minute clip Trump calls a golfing buddy “mentally retarded” and edited it down to a 20 second YouTube clip?
> 
> I don’t use my “The important thing is ...” routine unless I already know there is uncontroverted evidence to support the “thing” I pretend doesn’t exist.  But 23 minutes clips are intolerably too long to use as punchlines.  And I have to have a YouTube clip or this forum software won’t let me import it.
> 
> There’s a 1:30 minute version I tried to use, but it’s Vimeo or some other format and I can’t load it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I give you full respect for being well above the nominal level of opinionated discourse of the nincompoops here that are incapable of seeing the disintegration of our American political ethos, hopefully just a short term in hindsight and not one that leads to a Third World War, or irrevocably sets into motion by inaction, the scientific fact of climate change to the detriment of our planet.
> 
> If you’re correct that Deep Truth is not Pence, your strongest arguments are that a wily Senior Official has used “lodestar” in their op ed to throw linguists off their track and pin it on Pence.  Second is Pence has no greater concern for the planet’s vitality than Trump.  Probably less.  Trump only cares about making money and being told he’s great.  If sea rise affects his Russian loaned golf courses, then climate change will be a tertiary concern of his.
> 
> ...


You have a way of turning the simple and obvious, into a babbling matrix of disjointed confusion.
Its a gift.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have a way of turning the simple and obvious, into a babbling matrix of disjointed confusion.
> Its a gift.


I’m sorry that basic collegiate or post graduate degree levels of basic intelligence and prose are consistedly ‘confusing’ to you.  I don’t mean to suggest _your_ education or intelligence levels are below such hurdles, but your responses suggest otherwise.

I’m unwilling when out of character to dumb down my posts to meet your stated level of comprehension. I truly believe you personally understand precisely my point of view and the level of use of prose to articulate it.  I have nothing to offer the true nincompoops than callously argue with you through their coarse language and coarse images to react to my level of discourse.  

I’m neither a statesman nor speechwriter, but when I am out of character, I choose to use my actual level of English language knowledge and usage therein.  So your suggestion I am trying to complicate issues is unfounded.  At least, I’m subconsciously trying to leave the true nincompoops here well beyond the rear view mirrors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m sorry that basic collegiate or post graduate degree levels of basic intelligence and prose are *consistedly* ‘confusing’ to you.  I don’t mean to suggest _your_ education or intelligence levels are below such hurdles, but your responses suggest otherwise.
> 
> I’m unwilling when out of character to dumb down my posts to meet your stated level of comprehension. I truly believe you personally understand precisely my point of view and the level of use of prose to articulate it.  I have nothing to offer the true nincompoops than callously argue with you through their coarse language and coarse images to react to my level of discourse.
> 
> I’m neither a statesman nor speechwriter, but when I am out of character, I choose to use my actual level of English language knowledge and usage therein.  So your suggestion I am trying to complicate issues is unfounded.  At least, I’m subconsciously trying to leave the true nincompoops here well beyond the rear view mirrors.


Thanks for "*consistedly* ‘confusing’" us by dumbing yourself down for our benefit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have a way of turning the simple and obvious, into a babbling matrix of disjointed confusion.
> Its a gift.


I'ole's Syndrome.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

It’s no insult by me if your vocabulary and grammar level is at or below your high school or grammar school level, at best, accordingly.  I’m just not willing while out of character to pander to it by dumbing down phrases and verbiage to match your level of comprehension.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2018)

Mock this;

WASHINGTON—The number of Americans filing applications for new unemployment benefits fell at the end of August to a nearly five-decade low.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s no insult by me if your vocabulary and grammar level is at or below your high school or grammar school level, at best, accordingly.  I’m just not willing while out of character to pander to it by dumbing down phrases and verbiage to match your level of comprehension.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s no insult by me if your vocabulary and grammar level is at or below your high school or grammar school level, at best, accordingly.  I’m just not willing while out of character to pander to it by dumbing down phrases and verbiage to match your level of comprehension.





*GOBEARGO* said:


> “                             “


Succinct.  Well done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Mr. Anonymous Exposes an Even Deeper State
55 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/davidlimbaugh/2018/09/07/mr-anonymous-exposes-an-even-deeper-state-n2516492?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjkybKmjajdAhUQbq0KHYsUC0EQqUMwB3oECAcQIQ&usg=AOvVaw1v-pxYOhbvDUg-tkEArGZx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Might be time to measure kavanaugh for his new lifetime outfit.

Hot Air

Collins: No sale on the Kavanaugh Roe memo
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/06/collins-no-sale-kavanaugh-roe-memo/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwicxsf4jajdAhUHEqwKHVIFArIQqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw0K9etKMb8K-cRVLcKqj5rU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Whoopi Goldberg: 'Something Stinky About' Anonymous Anti-Trump NYT Op-Ed
ENTERTAINMENT | KATIE JERKOVICH
'I don't know if I believe this'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/06/whoopi-goldberg-anonymous-nyt-op-ed/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Ann Coulter To Those Who Say Trump Lacks Authority To Build Wall -- 'Pull Out Your Pocket Constitution'
POLITICS | SCOTT MOREFIELD
'Defending American borders is the number one job of the commander in chief'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/06/ann-coulter-trump-border-wall-authority/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Succinct.  Well done.


You sir are a blowhard and a fool...in no particular order.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m sorry that basic collegiate or post graduate degree levels of basic intelligence and prose are consistedly ‘confusing’ to you.  I don’t mean to suggest _your_ education or intelligence levels are below such hurdles, but your responses suggest otherwise.
> 
> I’m unwilling when out of character to dumb down my posts to meet your stated level of comprehension. I truly believe you personally understand precisely my point of view and the level of use of prose to articulate it.  I have nothing to offer the true nincompoops than callously argue with you through their coarse language and coarse images to react to my level of discourse.
> 
> I’m neither a statesman nor speechwriter, but when I am out of character, I choose to use my actual level of English language knowledge and usage therein.  So your suggestion I am trying to complicate issues is unfounded.  At least, I’m subconsciously trying to leave the true nincompoops here well beyond the rear view mirrors.


I couldnt have said it better.
Bravo.
You are truly gifted, ..maybe even "touched".


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You sir are a blowhard and a fool...in no particular order.


I’m sorry you have trouble with facts, words that perhaps you have to look up their meaning, and any willingness to engage in adult conversation.  I’d still with your “dumb” emojis.  Saves time.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m sorry you have trouble with facts, words that perhaps you have to look up their meaning, and any willingness to engage in adult conversation.  I’d still with your “dumb” emojis.  Saves time.


Put down the cocktail keyboard warrior and proof read your nonsense... what do you find?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I couldnt have said it better.
> Bravo.
> You are truly gifted, ..maybe even "touched".


It’s been a few bad weeks for your man, I get it.  It’s frustrating.  Actually I’m not sure any week since late January 2017 has gone particularly well.  But for alternative facts.  Rather than surreptitiously insult me with false claims of my own self aggrandizing, you would serve your arguments by actually responding to my opinions with opinions of your own.  I assume you have such, about Trump’s honesty.  Trump’s fidelity.  Trump’s promise of hiring only the best people around him.  Trump’s transparency and Trump’s work ethics.  I’ll all eyes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s been a few bad weeks for your man, I get it.  It’s frustrating.  Actually I’m not sure any week since late January 2017 has gone particularly well.  But for alternative facts.  Rather than surreptitiously insult me with false claims of my own self aggrandizing, you would serve your arguments by actually responding to my opinions with opinions of your own.  I assume you have such, about Trump’s honesty.  Trump’s fidelity.  Trump’s promise of hiring only the best people around him.  Trump’s transparency and Trump’s work ethics.  I’ll all eyes.


Yeah.
Harrumph, and lol.
Sleep it off, Tiger Blood.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah.
> Harrumph, and lol.
> Sleep it off, Tiger Blood.


Well, no one can say I didn’t try to engage you and your nattering nabobs of nincompoops to discuss the national political situation in intelligent dialogues.  The posts from the usual gang of idiots plainly evidence a concerted yet unlikely coordinated effort to avoid the actual unfolding events and their consequences between now, early November, and the beginning of January when the next Congress convenes.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

T has the power to nominate whomever he wishes for Supreme Court.  T and his party have a majority in the Senate, which is all they need to confirm.  The majority in the Senate also gives t's party the power to run the hearings and votes.  

All of this, of course, has to be done in face of the power of the 1st Amendment.  If the t party is seen to be attempting to influence public opinion (or, more importantly - the "public" opinion expressed by sitting Senators) unfairly or illegally, the effort will be l
ost.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

espola said:


> T has the power to nominate whomever he wishes for Supreme Court.  T and his party have a majority in the Senate, which is all they need to confirm.  The majority in the Senate also gives t's party the power to run the hearings and votes.
> 
> All of this, of course, has to be done in face of the power of the 1st Amendment.  If the t party is seen to be attempting to influence public opinion (or, more importantly - the "public" opinion expressed by sitting Senators) unfairly or illegally, the effort will be l
> ost.


oh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Well, no one can say I didn’t try to engage you and your nattering nabobs of nincompoops to discuss the national political situation in intelligent dialogues.  The posts from the usual gang of idiots plainly evidence a concerted yet unlikely coordinated effort to avoid the actual unfolding events and their consequences between now, early November, and the beginning of January when the next Congress convenes.


Tell us how smart you are again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

AUGUST JOBS: +201K


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST JOBS: +201K


Its amazing what our economy can do with a little breathing room.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

*Fuck these race baitors.

I have a crush on Mrs Bash.
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fuck these race baitors.
> 
> I have a crush on Mrs Bash.
> *


Love the way she trolled crackpots yesterday.
(and she's hot)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/ScottPresler/status/1038069102345154560


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Love the way she trolled crackpots yesterday.
> (and she's hot)


So, you being the racist you obviously are, is married to a Mexican lady and you also think this Mexican-Jew is hot?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you being the racist you obviously are, is married to a Mexican lady and you also think this Mexican-Jew is hot?


She's hot and funny.
Instead of being bullied into submission by the fascist left, she trolls them with an obvious reference to the crackpot "white power" conspiracy hatched earlier.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s been a few bad weeks for your man, I get it.  It’s frustrating.  Actually I’m not sure any week since late January 2017 has gone particularly well.  But for alternative facts.  Rather than surreptitiously insult me with false claims of my own self aggrandizing, you would serve your arguments by actually responding to my opinions with opinions of your own.  I assume you have such, about Trump’s honesty.  Trump’s fidelity.  Trump’s promise of hiring only the best people around him.  Trump’s transparency and Trump’s work ethics.  I’ll all eyes.


And don't tell me, the democratic senators had a great week at the confirmation hearings this week right?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 7, 2018)

In other good news Assad (and Russia) are about to kill a lot more people and regain control of much of Syria that was once in US backed rebel hands, so that's something.

Papa joining Paulie 8Years today... Will he get real time?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And don't tell me, the democratic senators had a great week at the confirmation hearings this week right?


You notice how these guys are quite about their Senators who are leading the charge?

Hey @Nonononono did go back and do your proofreading yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

*120 Utilities Have Lowered Rates Thanks to Tax Cuts...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

espola said:


> T has the power to nominate whomever he wishes for Supreme Court.  T and his party have a majority in the Senate, which is all they need to confirm.  The majority in the Senate also gives t's party the power to run the hearings and votes.
> 
> All of this, of course, has to be done in face of the power of the 1st Amendment.  If the t party is seen to be attempting to influence public opinion (or, more importantly - the "public" opinion expressed by sitting Senators) unfairly or illegally, the effort will be l
> ost.


If....the Democrats had a legitimate bitch regarding Kavanaugh that would be news worthy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Succinct.  Well done.


indeed.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In other good news Assad (and Russia) are about to kill a lot more people and regain control of much of Syria that was once in US backed rebel hands, so that's something.


Geez did they cross that "red line"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Put down the cocktail keyboard warrior and proof read your nonsense... what do you find?


Clean up in isle six!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Once a lying douche always a lying douche,
*Obama Complains About Trump Taking Credit for Strong Economy*
"Republicans are saying it's a miracle. I have to kind of remind them: actually, those job numbers are the same as they were in 2015 and 2016."

_By NTK Staff_ | _09.07.2018 @12:47pm_
Former President Barack Obama bashed President Trump for taking credit for the strong American economy during a politically charged speech at the University of Illinois on Friday.

“By the time I left office, household income was near its all-time high, and the uninsured rate had hit an all-time low, and wages were rising, and poverty rates were falling. I mention all this just so when you hear how great the economy is doing right now, let’s just remember when this recovery started,” Obama said to applause from the audience.

“When you hear about this economic miracle that’s been going on – when the job numbers come out … and suddenly Republicans are saying, ‘It’s a miracle!’ I have to kind of remind them: actually, those job numbers are the same as they were in 2015 and 2016,” he added.

Obama’s remarks came on the heels of the August jobs report, which found that the United States created 201,000 new jobs in August.

But it’s not just Trump giving himself credit for the strong economy – economists are as well.

CNBC called the American economy a “tremendous achievement” for Trump, highlighting that “during his time in office, the economy has achieved feats most experts thought impossible. GDP is growing at a 3-percent plus rate. The unemployment rate is near a 50-year low. Meanwhile, the stock market has jumped 27 percent amid a surge in corporate profits.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

US News
*‘Can we get a FACT CHECK’? Barack Obama just straight-up LIED about Iran (again) [video] *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Media
*AWKWARD! Bret Baier dumps ICE-COLD water on Barack Obama’s boast about the economy *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

US News
*SHOCKER! Obama admits economy is doing ‘great’ (but guess who deserves ALL the credit) *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *SHOCKER! Obama admits economy is doing ‘great’ (but guess who deserves ALL the credit) *


Funny how when the economy turned for the better during the Obama admin it was business that was the driving force . . . and just so you know economic policy takes time to be effective. Trump can be applauded for staying out of the way. Besides that Trump has deregulated things that were put in place to protect people, the planet and our future, time will tell the possible negative effects that will entail. Real leaders have patience, foresight and a sense for the overall, longterm good, not quick profits for them and their friends . . . how are wages doing this year?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *‘Can we get a FACT CHECK’? Barack Obama just straight-up LIED about Iran (again) [video] *


Luv that pic...wasn't he in the audience at the confirmation hearings with the rest of the "adults"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how when the economy turned for the better during the Obama admin it was business that was the driving force . . . and just so you know economic policy takes time to be effective. Trump can be applauded for staying out of the way. Besides that Trump has deregulated things that were put in place to protect people, the planet and our future, time will tell the possible negative effects that will entail. Real leaders have patience, foresight and a sense for the overall, longterm good, not quick profits for them and their friends . . . how are wages doing this year?


Funny, BHO said we should be happy with the "new normal" growth of 2%...
Minority unemployment is at all time lows... hilarious!
And:
*U.S. adds 201,000 jobs as worker wages accelerate to nine-year high*
Published: Sept 7, 2018 9:41 a.m. ET

*The numbers: *
The United States created 201,000 new jobs in August, keeping the unemployment rate at an 18-year low and* generating the fastest increase in worker pay since the end of the Great Recession.*

Economists polled by MarketWatch had forecast a 200,000 increase in new nonfarm jobs.

The unemployment rate, meanwhile, was unchanged at 3.9%, the Labor Department said Friday.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-adds-201000-jobs-as-wage-growth-accelerates-to-nine-year-high-2018-09-07


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny, BHO said we should be happy with the "new normal" growth of 2%...
> Minority unemployment is at all time lows... hilarious!
> And:
> *U.S. adds 201,000 jobs as worker wages accelerate to nine-year high*
> ...


Big picture my small minded friend . . .

Rising prices have erased U.S. workers’ meager wage gains, the latest sign strong economic growth has not translated into greater prosperity for the middle and working classes.

Cost of living was up 2.9 percent from July 2017 to July 2018, the Labor Department reported Friday, an inflation rate that outstripped a 2.7 percent increase in wages over the same period. The average U.S. “real wage,” a federal measure of pay that takes inflation into account, fell to $10.76 an hour last month, 2 cents down from where it was a year ago.

The stagnation in pay defies U.S. growth, which has increased in the past year and topped 4 percent in the second quarter of 2018 — the highest rate since mid-2014.

The lack of wage growth has befuddled economists and policymakers, who hoped that after job openings hit record highs and the unemployment rate dipped to the lowest level in decades, employers would give beefy raises to attract and retain workers. But so far, gains have been slight, and small recent increases are being eclipsed by rising prices.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/08/10/america-wage-growth-is-getting-wiped-out-entirely-by-inflation/?utm_term=.39c23f20828f

Despite an unemployment rate at 4.1 percent or less since last October, wage growth has been anemic. In fact, over the last year, the average real wage of private sector workers saw no growth at all.

heres-why-wages-in-the-us-have-been-going-nowhere-2018-7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

*Watch: Kamala Harris Calls Kavanaugh’s Pocket Constitution ‘That Book You Carry’*

Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) described a pocket-sized version of the U.S. Constitution belonging to Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh as “that book you carry,” on day three of the judge’s confirmation hearing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how when the economy turned for the better during the Obama admin it was business that was the driving force . . . and just so you know economic policy takes time to be effective. Trump can be applauded for staying out of the way. Besides that Trump has deregulated things that were put in place to protect people, the planet and our future, time will tell the possible negative effects that will entail. Real leaders have patience, foresight and a sense for the overall, longterm good, not quick profits for them and their friends . . . how are wages doing this year?


You are an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how when the economy turned for the better during the Obama admin it was business that was the driving force . . . and just so you know economic policy takes time to be effective. Trump can be applauded for staying out of the way. Besides that Trump has deregulated things that were put in place to protect people, the planet and our future, time will tell the possible negative effects that will entail. Real leaders have patience, foresight and a sense for the overall, longterm good, not quick profits for them and their friends . . . how are wages doing this year?


Q E


----------



## Friesland (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey, that Broidy guy seems nice. One of you god-fearing conservatives should see if you can hook him up with your D. He's was a big GOP fundraiser. A real playa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Former University of Texas long snapper Nate Boyer, a U.S. Army Green Beret whose attempt to make the NFL resulted in a single 2015 preseason game with the Seattle Seahawks at the age of 34, played a significant role in bringing former San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick’s protest to light.

After Kaepernick sat on the bench before a preseason game against the Green Bay Packers in 2016, Boyer met with the QB at his next game in San Diego, and the two found common ground. Boyer convinced Kaepernick that kneeling during the national anthem was a way to honor those who gave their lives for the country while communicating his protest of racial inequality and social injustice.

Boyer has done well to communicate his mixed feelings on the subject, urging people on either side of the issue to better understand where the other is coming from — most notably, that athletes are “not protesting the anthem itself, they are demonstrating during the anthem.” He doesn’t necessarily agree with Kaepernick’s form of protest, but he supports (and fought for) his freedom to express it.

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/green-beret-nfl-long-snapper-nate-boyer-supports-colin-kaepernick-questions-nike-slogan-183831274.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Politics
*Several People Behind Trump Were Removed, Replaced During Rally In Montana*









President Donald Trump’s rally in Billings, Montana, on Thursday had many strange moments, including a tangent where he speculated about his potential impeachment and an instance where he seemed unable to pronounce the word “anonymous.” Perhaps oddest of all, though, was that several people standing behind Trump were replaced on camera as the evening went on.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/several-people-behind-trump-were-130601185.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Trump sure loves him some Zina Bash.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big picture my small minded friend . . .
> 
> Rising prices have erased U.S. workers’ meager wage gains, the latest sign strong economic growth has not translated into greater prosperity for the middle and working classes.
> 
> ...


Oh so now you want to acknowledge the inflationary effects of 3 rounds of QE.  Too funny.  Q.E.D..  I knew you mullets would take the bait.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh so now you want to acknowledge the inflationary effects of 3 rounds of QE.  Too funny.  Q.E.D..  I knew you mullets would take the bait.


 A see you are attempting, once again, to claim victory from the bitter depths of defeat, hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *A* see you are attempting, once again, to claim victory from the bitter depths of defeat, hilarious.


I see you are trying to see what you mean


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big picture my small minded friend . . .
> 
> Rising prices have erased U.S. workers’ meager wage gains, the latest sign strong economic growth has not translated into greater prosperity for the middle and working classes.
> 
> ...


Must you people always be so ignorant.  Never mind

The Consumer Price Index for All Urban Consumers (CPI-U) is used to deflate the earnings series for all employees.
https://www.bls.gov/news.release/realer.t01.htm#re_table1.f.1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *Several People Behind Trump Were Removed, Replaced During Rally In Montana*
> 
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Friesland (Sep 7, 2018)

Aw. Is Paulie 8Counts gonna plead?

Where's the sport in that?

Anybody hooked Broidy up with their Christian daughters yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aw. Is Paulie 8Counts gonna plead?
> 
> Where's the sport in that?
> 
> Anybody hooked Broidy up with their Christian daughters yet?


Collusion anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

TRUMP: PENTAGON WILL BUILD WALL
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6144837/Trump-says-use-MILITARY-build-wall-Congress-wont-fund-DHS.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Maybe trump tave banned all of them.

UPDATE: Two health scares at U.S. airports tied to Mecca pilgrims...
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/two-health-scares-at-us-airports-tied-to-mecca-pilgrims---us-officials-10696946


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

They ruined this guys life for 14 days?

Trump Campaign Adviser George Papadopoulos Sentenced to 14 Days in Jail
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/07/trump-campaign-adviser-george-papadopoulos-sentenced-to-14-days-in-jail/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjMtoGyv6rdAhWr1IMKHeJbAVgQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2Tz6TArgV4C1My-uCTSm68&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

NFL Ratings Crash in Season Opener, Total Audience Numbers Lowest Since 2009
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/07/nfl-ratings-crash-season-opener-total-audience-numbers-lowest-since-2009/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjMtoGyv6rdAhWr1IMKHeJbAVgQqUMwB3oECAkQIQ&usg=AOvVaw2JoxrHNWYDy6ZxmMXNPS6_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hot Air

Papadopoulos sentenced, maintains he never told campaign about Russian dirt
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/07/papadopoulos-sentenced-two-weeks-maintains-never-told/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj4jqTUwqrdAhUM16wKHbQMD2EQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0vi_omrn9na7i2cKTS9fAP&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3135


Obamas's just better, everyone knows that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obamas's just better, everyone knows that.


I love Obama, if not for his ineptitude we would not have the Donald.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Obama Targets Trump In Return To Campaign Trail...
Refers to self 102 times...
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/sep/7/president-obama-jumps-back-political-fray-calls-ou/
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/hes-back-obama-refers-to-himself-102-times-during-64-minute-speech/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Trump's Actions Reduce Iran's Boasting To Begging Europe For Help
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35611/trumps-actions-reduce-irans-boasting-begging-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiMpebNtKvdAhVFlKwKHfJvDFYQqUMwCXoECAcQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2SKdoHGBlrE2BlruZLuj1t


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Pollak: Democrats Opposed Every Policy Boosting the Economy
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/08/pollak-democrats-opposed-every-policy-boosting-the-economy/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj8_ueUt6vdAhVIeawKHQ-vBq8QqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0pOM0azNSam06QYFeWoTi8&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Obama cracks up with Trump Derangement Syndrome
SEPTEMBER 8, 2018
The Ex-President Who Won't Go Away gives another temper-tantrum speech.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/obama_cracks_up_with_trump_derangement_syndrome.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama cracks up with Trump Derangement Syndrome
> SEPTEMBER 8, 2018
> The Ex-President Who Won't Go Away gives another temper-tantrum speech.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/obama_cracks_up_with_trump_derangement_syndrome.html


"Cracks up"? Yeah cracks up as in laughs his ass off. Enjoy your idol worship and big daddy figure for now, the experiment is almost over and it failed miserably and will stain the Republican party for years to come.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obamas's just better, everyone knows that.


Yes, just ask him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Cracks up"? Yeah cracks up as in laughs his ass off. Enjoy your idol worship and big daddy figure for now, the experiment is almost over and it failed miserably and will stain the Republican party for years to come.


Yes, yes yes, keep chanting that and you may start believing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, yes yes, keep chanting that and you may start believing it.


Keep worshipping false idols if you wish.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep worshipping false idols if you wish.


https://t.co/GUVyybZ9hB


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collusion anyone?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collusion anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/GUVyybZ9hB


Monkeys?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Nice try, your guy is in deep, financially and otherwise . . . and you see that lack of enthusiasm on Obamas part there as equivalent to Trump's cozying up to Kim and Putin? Your loyalty may be blinding you to reality.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey, remember all the Nazis in the kitchen and their George Zimmerman love?

Where you at my Zimm-Nazis?! How you feeling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, your guy is in deep, financially and otherwise . . . and you see that lack of enthusiasm on Obamas part there as equivalent to Trump's cozying up to Kim and Putin? Your loyalty may be blinding you to reality.


Have you accepted the reality of November 16?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you accepted the reality of November 16?


You mean "The National Mistake"? The "Fleecing of America"? The "Big Con Job"? The "National Embarrassment"? I understand that most people are accustom to having some trust in their elected leaders and some what meaning what they say, but we all learned a lesson this time. The ideas, the promises all sounded good in principle, but the one purporting such notions doesn't have the scruples to have any principles. Americans got conned, we elected "The Rainmaker" . . . but this time there will be no happy ending or mending of his ways.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Fleecing of America"?


Ahhhh the QE scam.  Nice of you to acknowledge the facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhhh the QE scam.  Nice of you to acknowledge the facts.


"Blah, blah, blah" says the one trick pony. Why don't you wow us with your own personal analyzes of QE or the reversal thereof and the possible unintended consequences.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Blah, blah, blah" says the one trick pony. Why don't you wow us with your own personal analyzes of QE or the reversal thereof and the possible unintended consequences.


Wow! I like your "personal analyzes" better.  Fleecing works for me too.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Sep 8, 2018)

Note to self: you may not be able to decrease the trade deficit with a strong dollar, trade war and rising interest rates. Just a thought...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean "The National Mistake"? The "Fleecing of America"? The "Big Con Job"? The "National Embarrassment"? I understand that most people are accustom to having some trust in their elected leaders and some what meaning what they say, but we all learned a lesson this time. The ideas, the promises all sounded good in principle, but the one purporting such notions doesn't have the scruples to have any principles. Americans got conned, we elected "The Rainmaker" . . . but this time there will be no happy ending or mending of his ways.


Exactly, but why are you being so hard on Hillary?
She's been through enough.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, remember all the Nazis in the kitchen and their George Zimmerman love?
> 
> Where you at my Zimm-Nazis?! How you feeling?


https://twitter.com/FaithandFootbal/status/1038482466678497286


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wow! I like your "personal analyzes" better.  Fleecing works for me too.


So still nothing from you, typical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

https://t.co/L5PAS0LpUl


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean "The National Mistake"? The "Fleecing of America"? The "Big Con Job"? The "National Embarrassment"? I understand that most people are accustom to having some trust in their elected leaders and some what meaning what they say, but we all learned a lesson this time. The ideas, the promises all sounded good in principle, but the one purporting such notions doesn't have the scruples to have any principles. Americans got conned, we elected "The Rainmaker" . . . but this time there will be no happy ending or mending of his ways.


Apparently you have bought into the "Big Con Job"....
You are a minion of the far left and a victim of their fear campaign...hook line and sinker.
Trump is a buffoon, but the sky is not falling, the economy is booming, and the Supreme Court is getting a great justice in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Note to self: you may not be able to decrease the trade deficit with a strong dollar, trade war and rising interest rates. Just a thought...


Speaking of thoughts...how's the economy and unemployment doing these days?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of thoughts...how's the economy and unemployment doing these days?


Great... as it has been for the last 4-6 years.

But if you look closely, you'll note a few warning signs.

Check private sector jobs in August. 

Check job growth over last 4 years. Has actually decreased. We are closing in on "full employment" which causes some things in an economy.

Check trade deficit.

Check China off-book loan numbers.

Check emerging markets, esp Turkey, Argentina, Venezuela. 

Check tariffs. 

Check rents in Portland, Seattle, NYC and a few other metros.

As I've mentioned before, the juice from the tax cuts will keep things amped for a bit longer - who knows exactly how long - but when the drop comes it will be worse. 

Things that cannot simultaneously be true: We cannot raise interests rates/have strong dollar and cut imports/raise exports, especially with increased tariffs. Cannot happen.

We also can't get near full employment, see creeping up of wages and keep low interest rates, unless we like inflation.

So... reap while you can, would be my suggestion. We're 6 - 12 months off, but at some point, the buzz ends.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m sorry that basic collegiate or post graduate degree levels of basic intelligence and prose are consistedly ‘confusing’ to you.  I don’t mean to suggest _your_ education or intelligence levels are below such hurdles, but your responses suggest otherwise.
> 
> I’m unwilling when out of character to dumb down my posts to meet your stated level of comprehension. I truly believe you personally understand precisely my point of view and the level of use of prose to articulate it.  I have nothing to offer the true nincompoops than callously argue with you through their coarse language and coarse images to react to my level of discourse.
> 
> I’m neither a statesman nor speechwriter, but when I am out of character, I choose to use my actual level of English language knowledge and usage therein.  So your suggestion I am trying to complicate issues is unfounded.  At least, I’m subconsciously trying to leave the true nincompoops here well beyond the rear view mirrors.



*You are a LIAR.....*

*That is your character ......You have no Collegiate/post graduate resume.*

*You're a borderline high school graduate who fantasizes immensely while*
*supporting a Criminal Enterprise AKA the Democratic Party....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Great... as it has been for the last 4-6 years.
> 
> But if you look closely, you'll note a few warning signs.
> 
> ...




*The three cities you cite are shitholes...*

*The data you cite is shit....*

*Friedhands you're full of Shit.....*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 9, 2018)

Rents are still up in >50% of US cities y/y, but the softening is increasing... By itself, not a concern, but something to keep an eye on.

Happy New Year, friends and Nazis.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Great... as it has been for the last 4-6 years.
> 
> But if you look closely, you'll note a few warning signs.
> 
> ...


Rents on the west coast have been high for years, nothing new. 
Perhaps the local governments should do something besides raising minimum wage for part time workers.
Stream lining building permits would make a huge difference in the communities you've mentioned
While we didn't have "full employment" under Obama , we did have "creeping up of wages" along with low interest rates and little inflation.
Reap while I can?
You're not reaping while you can?
Sounds like you're hoping for inflation, rising unemployment and higher interest rates... why?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rents on the west coast have been high for years, nothing new.
> Perhaps the local governments should do something besides raising minimum wage for part time workers.
> Stream lining building permits would make a huge difference in the communities you've mentioned
> While we didn't have "full employment" under Obama , we did have "creeping up of wages" along with low interest rates and little inflation.
> ...


Huh? None of what you say is what I posted. Nothing at all.

Rents in the cities above are falling: Seattle's is falling in large part because they drastically streamlined the process to allow a building boom. Rents are down there due to supply and demand - they have increased supply a ton. Do you not know how that works? You think rents will go up if we build more? Uh... no.
The point is falling rents "can" be an early indicator of slowdown. Taken by themselves they are not a big deal, but something to watch as a trend is building (started in NYC about a year ago.)
Q3 growth is likely very strong. (see link)
I am not at all hoping for inflation, rising unemployment and higher interest rates.

This is the reality, however: We are in a very long recovery at this point. The tax break was designed to continue it, but it's an artificial bump (as were much of the bumps under Obama to get us out of the recession.) The question will be: how much have the bumps (and added debt) distorted the normal cycle. We'll see. But folks who think this goes on forever might be surprised. (Import taxes - tariffs - could take some of the air out, however, as they are taxes on consumers that to an extent offset the tax cuts, but hit a different segment of the demo. 

We shall see, but I doubt growth continues past 2020 in almost any scenario. Big question is how big the slowdown is. 

https://alfred.stlouisfed.org/graph/?g=l6WP&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=SM&utm_term=output&utm_content=data&utm_campaign=9426_1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Huh? None of what you say is what I posted. Nothing at all.
> 
> Rents in the cities above are falling: Seattle's is falling in large part because they drastically streamlined the process to allow a building boom. Rents are down there due to supply and demand - they have increased supply a ton. Do you not know how that works? You think rents will go up if we build more? Uh... no.
> The point is falling rents "can" be an early indicator of slowdown. Taken by themselves they are not a big deal, but something to watch as a trend is building (started in NYC about a year ago.)
> ...


My bad ... I was thinking rents in California have been climbing for years...build more and the rents will come down, exactly what I was referring to when I mentioned stream lining building permits. That would be supply and demand. Falling rents could also be the inability or the refusal to pay obscene monthly rents. Seattle instituted a $15.00 an hour minimum wage and that back fired miserably....
The economy, much like the weather is cyclical. We don't have a calamity like Freddie and Fannie looming in the shadows.
You are right, we shall see.
Some folks see what they want...I don't see the sky falling anytime soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

October surprise?

Trump Reportedly Close To Declassifying Carter Page And Bruce Ohr Documents
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/09/trump-declassify-bruce-ohr-carter-page/


----------



## Friesland (Sep 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My bad ... I was thinking rents in California have been climbing for years...build more and the rents will come down, exactly what I was referring to when I mentioned stream lining building permits. That would be supply and demand. Falling rents could also be the inability or the refusal to pay obscene monthly rents. Seattle instituted a $15.00 an hour minimum wage and that back fired miserably....
> The economy, much like the weather is cyclical. We don't have a calamity like Freddie and Fannie looming in the shadows.
> You are right, we shall see.
> Some folks see what they want...I don't see the sky falling anytime soon.


You may want to deep dive into Freddie and Fannie, fwiw.

BTW, here is the story on Seattle. Tech companies drove surge in building to avoid doing a Silicon Valley. Seattle is booming.

Falling rents can't be "refusal" to pay obscene monthly rents unless there are alternatives - (for instance Manhattan rent increases fell before Brooklyn's did recently because so many folks had gone to Brooklyn that new arrivals weren't even considering Manhattan.) Construction is a relatively long-window activity. The crash in construction of 2008-10 hit a few years later and only in the last few years has the construction from the recovery come on line. SFH still lag, and some NIMB cities (like SF, and to a lesser extent LA) lag. But even LA is about to see some softening at the top as the downtown luxury apt boom brings too many $$$ units on-line. (Chinese capital outflow limits also affecting some markets. Chinese nationals are not able to buy and hold rental properties as easily as a way to park offshore money.)

It's certainly possible the "sky doesn't fall" any time soon. No one really knows how this particular cocktail of "trickle down stimulus" (and stock buybacks) mixed with increased consumption tax (tariffs) mixed with near-full employment mixed with extra-strong dollar  and rising interest rates will play out... But I would start looking carefully at things over the next 6 months if I were someone with significant investments they might need to draw on in the 2-5 years.

Some BG on the Seattle construction boom. I happen to think the falling rents is a good thing for Seattle. Kid worked there this summer and had a great apt. for very reasonable $$, but if it is being repeated across the US (46% of cities had falling y/y rents as of August) it's something to be aware of... Especially given lack of SFH coming on line.

https://www.constructiondive.com/news/is-seattles-building-boom-over/518536/


----------



## Booter (Sep 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is a buffoon, but the sky is not falling, the economy is booming, and the Supreme Court is getting a great justice in a couple of weeks.


I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, People Like Me!


----------



## Booter (Sep 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of thoughts...how's the economy and unemployment doing these days?


As good as it was going when Obama left.  How's the National Debt going these days?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Huh? None of what you say is what I posted. Nothing at all.


Yeah, it's what lying eyes does . . . it's easier that way for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Booter said:


> As good as it was going when Obama left.  How's the National Debt going these days?


You drunk?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*WaPo: Blue-collar workers getting their money’s worth from Trump for now*
Ed Morrissey Sep 10, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





“The best [growth] rate since 1984.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*MAGA*

*Trump closes Palestinians' office in DC, citing their refusal to move forward on peace deal...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Booter said:


> I'm Good Enough, I'm Smart Enough, and Doggone It, People Like Me!


Bull shit!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, it's what lying eyes does . . . it's easier that way for him.


Peanut gallery begging for attention... back up a bit Daffy,  your nose is up my ass..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Booter said:


> As good as it was going when Obama left.  How's the National Debt going these days?


More bullshit...typical booter...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Best cartoon evah!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*BOLTON: International Criminal Court 'Dangerous'...*

_*Threatens to arrest judges...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank You, Obama: Your Speech Last Week Reminded Us How We Got Trump
Matt Vespa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

The top official on the White House economic advisory council said on Monday that President Trump’s claim that the quarterly change in the country’s gross domestic product has eclipsed the U.S. unemployment rate for “the first time in over 100 years” is false.

“I can tell you what is true,” Kevin Hassett, chairman of the council, told reporters during a press briefing. “What is true is that it is the highest in 10 years.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trumps-tweet-economy-false-top-white-house-economic-adviser-says-195318075.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=ecd5e8af-dc90-3332-9efb-d522bf6b8dfa&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Friesland (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey Guys... I'm starting to get the feeling maybe Donald Trump is an legit asshat.

Paulie 8Counts cop a plea yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Guys... I'm starting to get the feeling maybe Donald Trump is an legit asshat.
> 
> Paulie 8Counts cop a plea yet?


*FBI officials plotted 'media leaks' before major Trump-Russia revelation...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The top official on the White House economic advisory council said on Monday that President Trump’s claim that the quarterly change in the country’s gross domestic product has eclipsed the U.S. unemployment rate for “the first time in over 100 years” is false.
> 
> “I can tell you what is true,” Kevin Hassett, chairman of the council, told reporters during a press briefing. “What is true is that it is the highest in 10 years.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trumps-tweet-economy-false-top-white-house-economic-adviser-says-195318075.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=ecd5e8af-dc90-3332-9efb-d522bf6b8dfa&.tsrc=notification-brknews


Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 10, 2018)

Shocking. FBI after criminals.

The nerve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Shocking. FBI after criminals.
> 
> The nerve.


Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Trump: The Worst Racist of All Time
15 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2018/09/11/trump-the-worst-racist-of-all-time-n2517589?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjur4zmi7LdAhUIyoMKHQh5CmEQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2ok66PMitR2W1KOZGIYHuE&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

What a goofball.

Fox News Analyst Says Donald Trump is Losing NFL Anthem Protest Fight
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-donald-trump-nfl-anthem-protest-1113582?amp=1&ved=2ahUKEwjwv9L8jbLdAhVI5IMKHWJ8AQwQqUMwC3oECAUQMA&usg=AOvVaw2HidXev0_CjTw01DjW22RZ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Shocking. FBI after criminals.
> 
> The nerve.


Better investigate them . . . the FBI that is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better investigate them . . . the FBI that is.


Drain the swamp.


----------



## Booter (Sep 11, 2018)

*Fact check: The economy is booming. Who gets credit, Trump or Obama?*

 Trump inherited a booming economy with low unemployment and steady job growth — an easy win on day one — and he quickly claimed credit. Early in his presidency, Trump boasted about job gains starting from his election onward, crediting Obama's final months as his own.

The economy was, however, struggling when Obama took office in 2009. He inherited a dismal economy in the middle of a recession that lasted 18 months, facing what many feared would be a depression, and was able to turn it around in the first years of his presidency. The U.S. is now its 10th year of economic growth, and in its longest period of growth with 95 straight months of job creation. The bulk of that decade of growth was under Obama’s presidency, and can fairly be credited to him.

Trump's gains do not yet match his predecessor's. Since Trump took office, the country has added 3.58 million jobs, short of the 3.96 million jobs that were added in the final 19 months of Obama's presidency.

Economies do not grow overnight, or turn on a hair with a new presidency. While Obama can look back on his eight years and see his leadership play out, Trump's effect is still not yet known.

Trump has previously said that the U.S. is enjoying the best economy in America’s history — a claim other fact checkers have ruled to be false.

But it certainly is one of the best, as Trump tweeted today — thanks in large part to Obama.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/fact-check-economy-booming-who-gets-credit-trump-or-obama-n908286


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Fact check: The economy is booming. Who gets credit, Trump or Obama?*
> 
> Trump inherited a booming economy with low unemployment and steady job growth — an easy win on day one — and he quickly claimed credit. Early in his presidency, Trump boasted about job gains starting from his election onward, crediting Obama's final months as his own.
> 
> ...


How many dems are going to vote for kavanaugh?


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Rents are still up in >50% of US cities y/y, but the softening is increasing... By itself, not a concern, but something to keep an eye on.
> 
> Happy New Year, friends and Nazis.
> View attachment 3142
> View attachment 3141




*It's called an adjustment.....knucklehead.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Fact check: The economy is booming. Who gets credit, Trump or Obama?*
> 
> Trump inherited a booming economy with low unemployment and steady job growth — an easy win on day one — and he quickly claimed credit. Early in his presidency, Trump boasted about job gains starting from his election onward, crediting Obama's final months as his own.
> 
> ...



*Yep....now the Orwellian Obama Jackasses are attempting a History rewrite.... *

*Remember Bootbutt:*

*The Sun rises in the East and sets in the West.*
*The Sky is Blue.*
*2+2=4*
* ∞ = ∞*

*And you will continue to be referred to as an Idiot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

*Collins to progressives: Stop trying to “bribe” me against Kavanaugh*
Ed MorrisseyPosted at 2:01 pm on September 11, 2018







So has a crowdfunded effort to bully Susan Collins into opposing Brett Kavanaugh’s confirmation worked as intended? Collins still hasn’t officially announced her decision, but as predicted yesterday and today, the intimidation attempt has backfired even as its fund has grown from $900K to $1.3 million. The senator from Maine called it a “quid pro quo” demand that amounts to a bribe attempt, blasting Kavanaugh’s opponents for “new lows” in the campaign against him:

See Also: California regulates barber and tattoo shops out of business

“I consider this quid pro quo fundraising to be the equivalent of an attempt to bribe me to vote against Judge Kavanaugh.

“If I vote against him, the money is refunded to the donors. If I vote for him, the money is given to my opponent for the 2020 race,” she said.

She emphasized “this effort will not influence my vote at all,” adding, “I think it demonstrates the new lows to which the judge’s opponents have stooped.”

Note the vehemence of this response. Collins could have simply said that she’s fine with defending whatever choice she makes in her next election and that the Kavanaugh chips can fall where they may.  Collins might not have announced her decision, but that statement — especially the last sentence — doesn’t sound like a ringing endorsement for the case against Kavanaugh. When you defend someone against their opponents by noting the “new lows” to which they have “stooped,” it at least suggests a strong element of sympathy for the person being defended.

Recommended


Kamala Harris vs. Kavanaugh: Did you ever talk about Mueller with a lawyer from Marc Kasowitz's law firm?

On the other hand, it might be an attempt to set up a “pox upon both houses” argument for a no vote. It’s possible, but not terribly likely. Even if Collins goes on the attack against progressives now, it won’t save her from the wrath of Republicans for a nay vote on Kavanaugh later, especially if that tubes his nomination. And a nay vote won’t save her from the wrath of progressives anyway — they’ll still be gunning for her in the next election, and shooting down Kavanaugh over their tendentious and dishonest arguments over his testimony won’t prevent it.

However, Newsmax thinks that progressives organizing this effort might face some consequences of their own:

The ActionNetwork.org states that MFAL operates a federally registered political action committee. Maine People’s Alliance is a 501(c)4 organization, that is, a tax exempt group acting to promote socially beneficial objectives. But the actual fundraising campaign is being hosted by a San Francisco-based, for-profit website Crowdpac.com. …

A prominent Republican elections attorney, Cleta Mitchell of Foley & Lardner, told Newsmax this unusual fundraising effort may violate election laws.

“They’re trying to tie her official action to their threat that they’re going to give $1 million to somebody to run against her, if she doesn’t vote the way [they want her] to.”

Mitchell questioned the legality of the attempt to politically strong-arm Collins.

“It is certainly raising the specter of whether or not this violates the United States criminal code to prohibitions against attempted bribery, by linking official actions to monetary reward,” she said.

Mitchell wants an FEC probe into the MFAL-MPA campaign against Collins. The FEC probably will take a pass, but the IRS might take an interest in the group’s 501(c)(4) status. This certainly comes close to “electioneering” as opposed to “lobbying,” which would require the group to file under 527 rather than 501. It’s at least close enough to potentially give its organizers a very big headache, and to spend a lot of that $1.3 million on lawyers rather than candidates. Their attack on Collins might not have been their only miscalculation.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> * ∞ = ∞*


Meaningless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Come on now, it's not that bad, you people are acting like your whole deep state world is falling apart, it's just 1 justice, actually this will be #2 and with RBG, 3 could be on the way soon enough.
*SUSPECT TRIES STABBING REPUBLICAN CANDIDATE WITH SWITCHBLADE...*
*KNIFE MALFUNCTION DURING FESTIVAL ATTACK...*
*PHYSICAL STRUGGLE...*
*COPS: TRASHED PRESIDENT BEFORE VIOLENCE...*
*MASS SHOOTING THREAT AT TRUMP HOTEL MAGA EVENT...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Meaningless.



*Not so....explain why.*

*You'll have to think and NOT Lie !*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 11, 2018)

The good hair guy wanted to starve the beast.

But first we'll get to see what it's like when it's just really, really hungry...

https://www.cbo.gov/system/files?file=2018-09/54442-MBR.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The good hair guy wanted to starve the beast.
> 
> But first we'll get to see what it's like when it's just really, really hungry...
> 
> https://www.cbo.gov/system/files?file=2018-09/54442-MBR.pdf


I love a starving dragon.

signed, the dragon slayer.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better investigate them . . . the FBI that is.


*We Conservatives ARE !*

*Sooner or Later they will be in the Gallows...*


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Not so....explain why.*
> 
> *You'll have to think and NOT Lie !*


Start here --

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleph_number


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

*Our Lefty Friends' 'Spartacus Illusion'*
By Christopher Chantrill
For the last three years I have been developing a theory about the left’s “activism” culture. But I have failed miserably to come up with a catchy title for the whole thing.

Thank you, Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ). You are a champ!


I am here to say that the whole culture of left-wing “activism,” starting not later than Marx and Engels, is a “Spartacus Illusion,” the fantasy -- or conceit, or outright lie -- of little lefty rich kids from the ruling class thinking they are slaves taking it to The Man.

When a United States senator, protected by Capitol Hill police, says “I am Spartacus” he is delusional. When Good Little Liberal Girls get up in _Handmaid’s Tale_ cosplay outfits they are not sex-slaves of the ruling class: they _are_ the ruling class.

(Hey _Handmaid _girls! Have you ever thought that the sexual revolution plus abortion plus no-fault divorce plus hook-up culture has made _you_ into sex-slaves? Didn’t think you had.)

As Mary McCarthy said of Lillian Hellman: Everything she writes is a lie, including “and” and “the.” I know this is true because I once went to a performance of Hellman’s “Watch on the Rhine,” at the Berkeley Repertory Theater, no less. McCarthy has it exactly right. About “and” and “the.”

Everything the left says is a lie, including “I am Spartacus.”

It started with Marx and Engels declaring that heaven for the workers would be the government owning the means of production. Yeah, right. It led to poverty and starvation every time it was tried. Marxism is not justice, it is neo-slavery.






It continued with the Brit-kid Fabians and their plan for a welfare state. I don’t know what you call a state that spends 40-50 percent of GDP on government programs. The welfare state is not freedom from want, it is neo-feudalism.

Then the Frankfurt School rich kids came up with the cool idea to organize women and minorities in fake tribes all the better to divide and conquer the peoples of democratic capitalist states. Identity politics is not emancipation, it is neo-tribalism.

And don’t get me started on the Sixties Kidz and the “Resistance.”

The lefties call this progress. Or bending the arc of history. I call it the Great Reaction.

(By the way, the straight scoop on little rich kids is still _War and Peace_. Yeah. Poor little rich kid Pierre Besukhov. But at least Besukhov was shy and mild-mannered. And he got the girl.)

While all these rich kids have been acting out with their activism and their “I am Spartacus” delusions the market economy, unheralded and unplanned, merely increased real per capita income by 30 times in 200 years. I showed a nice liberal lady my Great Enrichment page the other day. She had no idea. How come, NPR and New York_ Times_? How come nice liberal ladies have no idea about the most important fact of our time?

Hey I know! How about a Ken Burns documentary series on PBS featuring Ms. Great Enrichment herself, Deirdre McCloskey, taking the part of Shelby Foote. McCloskey is transgender so we could pile on anyone that criticized her and get xem thrown off social media as transphobic!  Whaddya say, Zuck’n’Jack?

Let me lay it to you straight, lefties.

When your side figures it can make a mockery of a U.S. Senate hearing, complete with staged “protests” from the back row and Spartacus moments from an elected senator, it means you are the ruling class. Republicans would never dare do such a thing.

When your side treats the assault on a government office, like ICE in Portlandia, OR, as a minor peccadillo, it means that your side is the ruling class. Imagine the panic if some alt-right tiki-torchers tried that with You Know Who at 8th Avenue and 42nd Street! Anonymous would be the least of it.

When a former President of the United States stands next to the most notorious racists in the USA at a celebrity funeral, it means that those racists are tolerated -- nudge-nudge, wink-wink, know what I mean -- by the ruling class.  Imagine any former president ever standing next to David Duke.

When Good Little Girls are showing up all over with cutesy-wootesy protest signs just like they were taught in Activism class, they are not speaking truth to power. The are rich kids strutting the latest fashion.

Real protest is the Captain Swing rioters in Britain in 1820 smashing the threshing machines that were taking away their livelihood. And nobody cared.

Real protest is the protesters you never hear about in Venezuela protesting against starvation. ‘Cos nobody cares.

Here is how to tell real protest from fake protest. The real thing is reactive, far too late, unheralded, the last futile punches of a punch-drunk boxer, And nobody cares.

Kinda like the original Spartacus Rebellion.

As opposed to the fake one, starring Cory Booker as Kirk Douglas.

*Christopher Chantrill @chrischantrill runs the go-to site on US government finances, usgovernmentspending.com. Also get his American Manifesto and his Road to the Middle Class.*

For the last three years I have been developing a theory about the left’s “activism” culture. But I have failed miserably to come up with a catchy title for the whole thing.

Thank you, Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ). You are a champ!

I am here to say that the whole culture of left-wing “activism,” starting not later than Marx and Engels, is a “Spartacus Illusion,” the fantasy -- or conceit, or outright lie -- of little lefty rich kids from the ruling class thinking they are slaves taking it to The Man.

When a United States senator, protected by Capitol Hill police, says “I am Spartacus” he is delusional. When Good Little Liberal Girls get up in _Handmaid’s Tale_ cosplay outfits they are not sex-slaves of the ruling class: they _are_ the ruling class.

(Hey _Handmaid _girls! Have you ever thought that the sexual revolution plus abortion plus no-fault divorce plus hook-up culture has made _you_ into sex-slaves? Didn’t think you had.)


As Mary McCarthy said of Lillian Hellman: Everything she writes is a lie, including “and” and “the.” I know this is true because I once went to a performance of Hellman’s “Watch on the Rhine,” at the Berkeley Repertory Theater, no less. McCarthy has it exactly right. About “and” and “the.”

Everything the left says is a lie, including “I am Spartacus.”

It started with Marx and Engels declaring that heaven for the workers would be the government owning the means of production. Yeah, right. It led to poverty and starvation every time it was tried. Marxism is not justice, it is neo-slavery.






It continued with the Brit-kid Fabians and their plan for a welfare state. I don’t know what you call a state that spends 40-50 percent of GDP on government programs. The welfare state is not freedom from want, it is neo-feudalism.

Then the Frankfurt School rich kids came up with the cool idea to organize women and minorities in fake tribes all the better to divide and conquer the peoples of democratic capitalist states. Identity politics is not emancipation, it is neo-tribalism.

And don’t get me started on the Sixties Kidz and the “Resistance.”

The lefties call this progress. Or bending the arc of history. I call it the Great Reaction.

(By the way, the straight scoop on little rich kids is still _War and Peace_. Yeah. Poor little rich kid Pierre Besukhov. But at least Besukhov was shy and mild-mannered. And he got the girl.)

While all these rich kids have been acting out with their activism and their “I am Spartacus” delusions the market economy, unheralded and unplanned, merely increased real per capita income by 30 times in 200 years. I showed a nice liberal lady my Great Enrichment page the other day. She had no idea. How come, NPR and New York_ Times_? How come nice liberal ladies have no idea about the most important fact of our time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

GREAT AGAIN: USA Now Largest Global Crude Oil Producer...
https://www.climatedepot.com/2018/09/12/the-united-states-is-now-the-largest-global-crude-oil-producer-surpassed-russia-and-saudi-arabia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

*GREAT AGAIN: Middle-class income hit all-time high of $61,372...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

*LEAKED VIDEO: GOOGLE Execs Dismayed At Trump Election...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Sep 12, 2018)

Gotta say I never anticipated the biggest thrill for a god-fearing evangelical Nazis was electing a syphilitic, B-side Pope of Greenwich Village wannabe to own the libs, but I it seems I was wrong...

Did I hear Paulie 8Counts was giving a surprise concert? Hope I can get tickets!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *GREAT AGAIN: Middle-class income hit all-time high of $61,372...*


Pinkos.
I dont use google as a search engine anymore.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Gotta say I never anticipated the biggest thrill for a god-fearing evangelical Nazis was electing a syphilitic, B-side Pope of Greenwich Village wannabe to own the libs, but I it seems I was wrong...
> 
> Did I hear Paulie 8Counts was giving a surprise concert? Hope I can get tickets!


Can you repeat that without all the marbles in your mouth?
Im gonna do a poll.

What is Freisland's favorite word?

A. Paulie
B. Evangelical
C. Nazi
D. Mommy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you repeat that without all the marbles in your mouth?
> Im gonna do a poll.
> 
> What is Freisland's favorite word?
> ...


Isn't fries the kevin spacey defender?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't fries the kevin spacey defender?


Its a multiple choice poll.
I wont give my answer until all the results are in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you repeat that without all the marbles in your mouth?
> Im gonna do a poll.
> 
> What is Freisland's favorite word?
> ...


E. All of the above


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't fries the kevin spacey defender?


Fries isn't kevin spacey?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 12, 2018)

And don't forget. As soon as Florence is over...

Killary is going DOWN!!!!! Her and Obummer. I've got a warm 40 of Gennie Cream ready for the Big! Day!

The Deep State is about to be drained like a swamp!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you repeat that without all the marbles in your mouth?
> Im gonna do a poll.
> 
> What is Freisland's favorite word?
> ...


Dude. It's Killary!!!!!!!

Pay attention. 

Get your mind out of the gutter. (get it! heheheheheheeeeee!)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Dude. It's Killary!!!!!!!
> 
> Pay attention.
> 
> Get your mind out of the gutter. (get it! heheheheheheeeeee!)


One vote for Mommy.
Noted and tallied.
Thank's fries. (you're the first)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pinkos.
> I dont use google as a search engine anymore.


You've shown yourself to be such a pussy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've shown yourself to be such a pussy.


Thanks, I didnt get you anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

TheBlaze

Millions of water bottles left sitting on runway in Puerto Rico since last year
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/09/12/millions-of-water-bottles-left-sitting-on-runway-in-puerto-rico-since-last-year/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjC8MSb57fdAhVKJKwKHfbZAscQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw36meYLEqiYcHgbb4_8WPpE


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

The latest scientific finding that t is whining about --

https://publichealth.gwu.edu/sites/default/files/downloads/projects/PRstudy/Acertainment of the Estimated Excess Mortality from Hurricane Maria in Puerto Rico.pdf

Highlighted summary blurb on page iii --

Total excess mortality post-hurricane using the migration displacement scenario is estimated to be 2,975 (95% CI: 2,658-3,290) for the total study period of September 2017 through February 2018.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

*Cory Booker hit with Spartacus ethics complaint*
Jazz Shaw Sep 13, 2018 8:01 AM





Just do it


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> The latest scientific finding that t is whining about --
> 
> https://publichealth.gwu.edu/sites/default/files/downloads/projects/PRstudy/Acertainment of the Estimated Excess Mortality from Hurricane Maria in Puerto Rico.pdf
> 
> ...


Get a grip,
*Trump: The new Puerto Rico death toll is a Democratic conspiracy against me*
Allahpundit Sep 13, 2018 11:21 AM
Top Pick





Numbers


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> The latest scientific finding that t is whining about --
> 
> https://publichealth.gwu.edu/sites/default/files/downloads/projects/PRstudy/Acertainment of the Estimated Excess Mortality from Hurricane Maria in Puerto Rico.pdf
> 
> ...


"This was done by the Democrats in order to make me look as bad as possible when I was successfully raising Billions of Dollars to help rebuild Puerto Rico. If a person died for any reason, like old age, just add them onto the list."  -- from t tweet

“It’s an isolated island that lost its infrastructure and its power for a long time. You couldn’t get to people on the island for a long time because roads were washed out, power was gone and the casualties mounted for a long time.  So, I have no reason to dispute those numbers. Those are just the facts of what happens when a horrible hurricane hits an isolated place like an island.” -- House Speaker Paul Ryan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> "This was done by the Democrats in order to make me look as bad as possible when I was successfully raising Billions of Dollars to help rebuild Puerto Rico. If a person died for any reason, like old age, just add them onto the list."  -- from t tweet
> 
> “It’s an isolated island that lost its infrastructure and its power for a long time. You couldn’t get to people on the island for a long time because roads were washed out, power was gone and the casualties mounted for a long time.  So, I have no reason to dispute those numbers. Those are just the facts of what happens when a horrible hurricane hits an isolated place like an island.” -- House Speaker Paul Ryan.


Paul Ryan is just a lame duck pussy.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paul Ryan is just a lame duck pussy.


Since he is not dependent on any partisan source of campaign funds, he is free to speak the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> "This was done by the Democrats in order to make me look as bad as possible when I was successfully raising Billions of Dollars to help rebuild Puerto Rico. If a person died for any reason, like old age, just add them onto the list."  -- from t tweet
> 
> “It’s an isolated island that lost its infrastructure and its power for a long time. You couldn’t get to people on the island for a long time because roads were washed out, power was gone and the casualties mounted for a long time.  So, I have no reason to dispute those numbers. Those are just the facts of what happens when a horrible hurricane hits an isolated place like an island.” -- House Speaker Paul Ryan.


Hey t did throw paper towels to reporters? . . . "Best evah recovery effort . . . what's 3,000 people here or there. It's not like that man died on 9/11, where I lost hundreds of friends! You know I really did see thousands of  Muslims cheering in New Jersey that day! That and after the twin towers went down my building was once again the tallest building in NYC . . . no more 'second tallest' . . . that and a lot of rental space opened up that day!" ~ conglomeration of various t quotes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Since he is not dependent on any partisan source of campaign funds, he is free to speak the truth.


Nutters don't like the truth. The truth reveals who they really are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Since he is not dependent on any partisan source of campaign funds, he is free to speak the truth.


His history says he is for sale.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey t did throw paper towels to reporters? . . . "Best evah recovery effort . . . what's 3,000 people here or there. It's not like that man died on 9/11, where I lost hundreds of friends! You know I really did see thousands of  Muslims cheering in New Jersey that day! That and after the twin towers went down my building was once again the tallest building in NYC . . . no more 'second tallest' . . . that and a lot of rental space opened up that day!" ~ conglomeration of various t quotes.


Was this from before or after WE elected him?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm so sick of this anti-Trump BS.

I mean, if so many peeps died in PR why Yankee Daddy still spitting bars? No one dies in PR. Well, except spanglish whatevahs, and who give a crap 'bout that?

You all can doubt the Maga-man, but I'm telling you, as soon as Florence has done her stuff, Killary and Obummer are getting Locked Up!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One vote for Mommy.
> Noted and tallied.
> Thank's fries. (you're the first)


Mommy's second after Killary.

I love my moms lots, but not quite as much as locking up the leader of a world wild pedophile/bribery/white genocide movement.

You don't love your moms? You probably got your hair from her. That's kinda sad.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Start here --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleph_number


*End here....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm so sick of this anti-Trump BS.
> 
> I mean, if so many peeps died in PR why Yankee Daddy still spitting bars? No one dies in PR. Well, except spanglish whatevahs, and who give a crap 'bout that?
> 
> You all can doubt the Maga-man, but I'm telling you, as soon as Florence has done her stuff, Killary and Obummer are getting Locked Up!


*Did you smoke " it " before you posted or during ......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> "This was done by the Democrats in order to make me look as bad as possible when I was successfully raising Billions of Dollars to help rebuild Puerto Rico. If a person died for any reason, like old age, just add them onto the list."  -- from t tweet
> 
> “It’s an isolated island that lost its infrastructure and its power for a long time. You couldn’t get to people on the island for a long time because roads were washed out, power was gone and the casualties mounted for a long time.  So, I have no reason to dispute those numbers. Those are just the facts of what happens when a horrible hurricane hits an isolated place like an island.” -- House Speaker Paul Ryan.



*Paul Ryan is a Butt Sucking Liar.....*

*Teamsters literally crashed the response by going on strike DURING a*
*Hurricane.....how nice of them, and how nice of Paul Ryan to LIE !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2018)

"Nutters don't like the truth. The truth reveals who they really are."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm so sick of this anti-Trump BS.
> 
> I mean, if so many peeps died in PR why Yankee Daddy still spitting bars? No one dies in PR. Well, except spanglish whatevahs, and who give a crap 'bout that?
> 
> You all can doubt the Maga-man, but I'm telling you, as soon as Florence has done her stuff, Killary and Obummer are getting Locked Up!


They should of voted for him.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

Tweet from Rick Scott, Republican running for US Senate from Florida --

I disagree with @POTUS– an independent study said thousands were lost and Gov. Rosselló agreed. I've been to Puerto Rico 7 times & saw devastation firsthand. The loss of any life is tragic; the extent of lives lost as a result of Maria is heart wrenching. I'll continue to help PR​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've shown yourself to be such a pussy.


At least he's shown himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

*WATCH: SCOTUS' Clarence Thomas Slams Cory Booker's 'Spartacus' Moment  *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't like the truth. The truth reveals who they really are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Nutters all huddled up in a safety ball.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Nutters don't like the truth. The truth reveals who they really are."


Nutters be'n nutters.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Tweet from Rick Scott, Republican running for US Senate from Florida --
> 
> I disagree with @POTUS– an independent study said thousands were lost and Gov. Rosselló agreed. I've been to Puerto Rico 7 times & saw devastation firsthand. The loss of any life is tragic; the extent of lives lost as a result of Maria is heart wrenching. I'll continue to help PR​


Scott’s running for US Senate in Florida, where I suppose there may be a significant Puerto Rican populous of voters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Scott’s running for US Senate in Florida, where I suppose there may be a significant Puerto Rican populous of voters.


He can offer free bottled water to every one of them.
Just has to figure out how to get the stash outta Puerto Rico.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

This is your guy, I'm sure you're all proud.

trumps-long-history-of-lying-about-9-11-and-exploiting-it-for-personal-gain


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

More cluelessness . . .

trump-puerto-rico-maria-response.html


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He can offer free bottled water to every one of them.
> Just has to figure out how to get the stash outta Puerto Rico.


You bet.  Good political move.  Import millions of now bacterial contaminated bottles of water for his constituents, and intended voter base.  They’ll all be dead before November.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You bet.  Good political move.  Import millions of now bacterial contaminated bottles of water for his constituents, and intended voter base.  They’ll all be dead before November.


 . . . details, details details, not a nutter forte . . . and in his further quest to be, the most, Ricky has become nutter numero uno. Lends a new meaning to "roughing it in".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You bet.  Good political move.  Import millions of now bacterial contaminated bottles of water for his constituents, and intended voter base.  They’ll all be dead before November.


Im talking about the still sealed pallets of water for the last hurricane that USA delivered, and Puerto Rico officials failed to deliver.
Should be good to go.
Why else would they hoard it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . details, details details, not a nutter forte . . . and in his further quest to be, the most, Ricky has become nutter numero uno. Lends a new meaning to "roughing it in".


Pronounced, "nudder" for you people.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im talking about the still sealed pallets of water for the last hurricane that USA delivered, and Puerto Rico officials failed to deliver.
> Should be good to go.
> Why else would they hoard it?


If we could obtain just one of those year old, thin recycled plastic bottles, factory sealed which was at best purinated water*, would you *honestly now*, be willing to drink it’s entire contents in a hermetically sealed mayonnaise jar on the porch of Funk and Wagnall since noon today, without any ability to receive any medical care, treatment, ambulatory services or any dilution from fresh water or other abatement sources of any description of any kind?

*It is my understanding from several experts in the field of molds, bacteria and other fungi, seriously, that the primary and near total cause of bottled water being at significant risk of contaminants is the bacterial integrity of the “clean” bottle, not the water added thereafter, where nasty bacterial contaminants go first from the ubiquitous nominal status that human digestive systems can since time immemorial fight off via white blood cells, etc., to any level of toxic and life threatening levels of contamination.

Experts in this field have consistently told me that tap water (not in Flint, MI, my addition) is a safer source of water than factory sealed water from any municipal through artesian mountain  well sources.**

**a shame, frankly, that my profession and specialty therein has been one that involves learning all sorts of mundane but interesting tidbits of trivia that actually are factually accurate.

Drink up?

You may use Google to research before answering, but I must insist on our gentleman's agreement to be honest with one another on this bet.***

***Fiji Water, I’d told, is the most dangerous “bottled pure” water to expect is pure.  I’m told it was likely quite wonderfully pure just before it was filled on Fiji.  But the empty bottles that were unsealed, opened and sitting inside the Fiji warehouse?  Then the weeks from packing, crating, container ship stacking, sailing to their port of entry to US, train and or trucked to distribution facilities in God know’s where Utah, then trucked to San Diego, then light truck delivered to your Oceanside Ralph’s?  Say no more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If we could obtain just one of those year old, thin recycled plastic bottles, factory sealed which was at best purinated water*, would you *honestly now*, be willing to drink it’s entire contents in a hermetically sealed mayonnaise jar on the porch of Funk and Wagnall since noon today, without any ability to receive any medical care, treatment, ambulatory services or any dilution from fresh water or other abatement sources of any description of any kind?
> 
> *It is my understanding from several experts in the field of molds, bacteria and other fungi, seriously, that the primary and near total cause of bottled water being at significant risk of contaminants is the bacterial integrity of the “clean” bottle, not the water added thereafter, where nasty bacterial contaminants go first from the ubiquitous nominal status that human digestive systems can since time immemorial fight off via white blood cells, etc., to any level of toxic and life threatening levels of contamination.
> 
> ...


Well I guess the dipshits in Puerto Rico should have done their fucking job and got the water where it was needed, when it was needed.
Amirite?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2018)

Incompetent grifters sit on the goods and point their shit stained fingers at the USA while the good water spoils on a tarmac.
Im at a loss to figure out how anyone can look a gift horse in the mouth, and then let the same horse die on a tarmac.

If thats not enough, blame the guy who sent the horse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well I guess the dipshits in Puerto Rico should have done their fucking job and got the water where it was needed, when it was needed.
> Amirite?


They are socialists, someone else will do it.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well I guess the dipshits in Puerto Rico should have done their fucking job and got the water where it was needed, when it was needed.
> Amirite?


Possibly.  Recall I don’t bullshit on historic matters, unless I’m in character and being ridiculously obsequious.  

Did not drivers in PR go on strike of some sort, or was it actually a question of their general inability to get from home to their trucks?  And I suppose in retrospect now, what may turn out to be the complete inability via road conditions, perhaps not known then, perhaps learned from a congressional inquiry that could have taken place over the last 12 plus months, that the lines of communications of FEMA, that millions of bottles of water were on a tarmac at an airport, likely a military or regional airport, info was perhaps not available to those drivers that they ought to go to that airport, to collect and distribute the water?  Yes, run-on sentence.  Congressional investigation to follow. 

Only eight separate “Benghazi” congressional committee inquiries I suppose could answer such inquiries.  

The more pressing question, though: Have you agreed to drink the aforementioned bottled water?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Incompetent grifters sit on the goods and point their shit stained fingers at the USA while the good water spoils on a tarmac.
> Im at a loss to figure out how anyone can look a gift horse in the mouth, and then let the same horse die on a tarmac.
> 
> If thats not enough, blame the guy who sent the horse.


I think I expressed my gift horse view.  I happily accept it without any medical inquiry as to insult the giver.  But a medical evaluation some time later, after the giver has departed, can lead to my having a temporary surplus of glue for sale.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Incompetent grifters sit on the goods and point their shit stained fingers at the USA while the good water spoils on a tarmac.
> Im at a loss to figure out how anyone can look a gift horse in the mouth, and then let the same horse die on a tarmac.
> 
> If thats not enough, blame the guy who sent the horse.



Millions Of Water Bottles Found Rotting In Puerto Rico As San Juan Mayor Continues To Bash Trump
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35843/millions-water-bottles-found-rotting-puerto-rico-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjkmZ3wrrndAhWM1IMKHXFKB0kQqUMwAXoECAcQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1A-HjJcnlBrBaAAP--kV8l&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

It's all over but the shouting after the voting,
get the fuck over it. Ha.





William B. Plowman/NBC/NBC NewsWire via Getty Images
*BREAKING: FBI Isn’t Investigating Brett Kavanaugh Over Content Of Vague Dianne Feinstein Document*
by Ashe SchowSeptember 13, 2018


The Federal Bureau of Investigation has declined to investigate Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh over allegations sent to them by Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA).

Matt Zapotosky of The Washington Post quoted an FBI official as saying: “Upon receipt of the information on the night of September 12, we included it as part of Judge Kavanaugh’s background file, as per the standard process.” He also reported that the agency was not opening a criminal investigation into what Kavanaugh may or may not have done as a high school student.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im talking about the still sealed pallets of water for the last hurricane that USA delivered, and Puerto Rico officials failed to deliver.
> Should be good to go.
> Why else would they hoard it?


So where are we on the bottle, and whether or not you’ve chugged it down yet on Funk and Wagnall’s porch?

One of the usual gang of idiots has already posted from one of his idiotic news sources that the water is by now more than just putrid, but deadly.  

Unless you drank a bottle and are dead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So where are we on the bottle, and whether or not you’ve chugged it down yet on Funk and Wagnall’s porch?
> 
> One of the usual gang of idiots has already posted from one of his idiotic news sources that the water is by now more than just putrid, but deadly.
> 
> Unless you drank a bottle and are dead.


That's the kind of water t and his ever vigilant supporters (or is that vigilante?) want Puerto Ricans to consume . . . like the rental space that opened up after 9/11 and the fact that t's building was once again the tallest or the business opportunities that t bragged about loving that came about due to the great recession, a smart (or absolutely despicable) business person could take advantage of such a situation as mass genocide . . . heck negotiations are under way for Trump Tower Aleppo, lots of opportunity in Syria if of course one has a friend with influence in that region.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the kind of water t and his ever vigilant supporters (or is that vigilante?) want Puerto Ricans to consume . . . like the rental space that opened up after 9/11 and the fact that t's building was once again the tallest or the business opportunities that t bragged about loving that came about due to the great recession, a smart (or absolutely despicable) business person could take advantage of such a situation as mass genocide . . . heck negotiations are under way for Trump Tower Aleppo, lots of opportunity in Syria if of course one has a friend with influence in that region.


Balderdash!
Post like this is what has earned you the f'n idiot of the kitchen....
This is why I give you grief. 
Tee up another one Daffy....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Balderdash!
> Post like this is what has earned you the f'n idiot of the kitchen....
> This is why I give you grief.
> Tee up another one Daffy....


LOL!


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LOL!


Does he even realize one of his crowd of the usual gang of idiots has already posted a conservative blathering internet “news” site (read, Russian bot) has already “reported” that billions of bottles of water from FEMA is putrid and contaminanted, hence the fault of Puerto Ricans for not timely distributing it throughout the island.  

Whether any such FEMA communication of the airlift was actually made to Puerto Rican officials after Trump drained FEMA coffers of funding for communications, let alone supplies, Republican controlled  congressional inquiries never conducted, we’ll likely never know for years to come.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Wouldn’t a written email or recorded statement in any permanent recordation, contemporaneous to the then-ongoing, or instant completion of this essential air drop of millions of bottles of then-potable fresh water supplies to PR by FEMA be an enormously corroborating piece of evidence to support the current unsupported wild opinions promulgated by right-wing (Russian bot) websites as fact, serve as incontrovertible evidence that Trump’s FEMA not only delivered the then-potable water, but unequivocally communicated this fact to the PR authorities, and/or the FEMA ground services to be picked up and distributed to the millions of American citizens on the island without potable water for days, if not weeks and months?  Even if such water was even potable after several months in the baking, hot, bacterial producing rich environment in which they were left by Trump’s FEMA?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

I see I and autocorrect failed to catch a typo in a post above.  The House Oversight Subcommittee needs a referral to start the first of at least eight concurrent hearings.  This is *BIG*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Nikki Haley Torches UN: 'We Are No Longer Going To Give Money To People Who Are Against U.S.'
POLITICS | BENNY JOHNSON
'We are no longer going to give money to people who are against the U.S. Or say "Death to America."'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/13/nikki-haley-torches-un/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Liberals Don't Care about Character
TREVOR THOMAS
Through his deeds, Judge Kavanaugh is known and admired. And liberals just don't care.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/liberals_dont_care_about_character.html


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2018)

So all you clever fellas, help me out here. "Conspiracy against the United States of America" to own the libs: bad thing or nah?

Paulie PleadingguiltytoConspiracyagainsttheUS is a lot of words to put on an orange jumpsuit!

I, however, am sanctimoniously laughing my paulie walnuts off! Kek!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LOL!


Oh the happy idiot huh?   
Good for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh the happy idiot huh?
> Good for you.


You crack me up! Maybe I'm just now getting your humor. I can be a bit slow on the uptake. You take self-deprecating humor to whole new level and well beyond, bravo! You should be easier on yourself though . . . just saying.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! Maybe I'm just now getting your humor. I can be a bit slow on the uptake. You take self-deprecating humor to whole new level and well beyond, bravo! You should be easier on yourself though . . . just saying.


Projecting once again...atta boy  duck lips...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

NYT: Can you believe Nikki Haley’s state-funded residence is getting $52,000 curtains?*

I mention all of that to help you understand the logic of this hit piece on Nikki Haley in the Times. It’s not perfectly analogous to the Twitter phenomenon I described: The truth is mentioned right here in the story itself. But it’s buried six paragraphs in, treated as an afterthought in a piece that’s clearly designed to buttress the narrative that Trump’s team of alleged swamp-drainers is running up exorbitant tabs on the taxpayer dime. Tom Price, Scott Pruitt, now Nikki Haley:

The State Department spent $52,701 last year buying customized and mechanized curtains for the picture windows in Nikki R. Haley’s official residence as ambassador to the United Nations, just as the department was undergoing deep budget cuts and had frozen hiring…

“How can you, on the one hand, tell diplomats that basic needs cannot be met and, on the other hand, spend more than $50,000 on a customized curtain system for the ambassador to the U.N.?” asked Brett Bruen, a White House official in the Obama administration.

Then there’s this in the sixth paragraph, the subject of the asterisk in my own headline:

A spokesman for Ms. Haley said *plans to buy the curtains were made in 2016, during the Obama administration. Ms. Haley had no say in the purchase*, he said.

Ah. That’s the Paper of Record’s concession that its own story is garbage, but garbage that’s too useful to Democratic talking points to be spiked completely. They’re sufficiently ethical that they’ll let you know that Haley’s not actually to blame for this supposedly shocking example of wasteful spending. In fact, the last Democratic administration is. But they’re sufficiently _un_ethical when it comes to promoting their ideological interests that they’ll run it anyway and trust that many readers won’t notice that detail.

“But wait,” say critics, “it’s not like the Times saved that information for the very end of the story. It’s in paragraph six, towards the top. Readers are going to see it once they get past the headline.”

Are they? What if they … don’t want to get past the headline?







There were starving children in America during the Obama administration too, when the curtains were ordered. Don’t expect this Young Leader of Tomorrow to be too bothered about that. And before you say “He’s just a dumb kid,” note that the lefty attack dogs at Think Progress are also flogging the NYT story today, aghast that Trump’s State Department would slash diplomatic budgets while fulfilling the order for Haley’s curtains. It’s now a moral outrage, it seems, for a Republican administration not to reverse the worst examples of profligate spending ordered by a Democratic administration which Think Progress ardently supported. (This is strike three for TP this week, by the way. They breathlessly promoted the dubious Feinstein letter yesterday, then got dinged even by fellow liberals for whining when the Weekly Standard caught them dead to rights on another lie about Kavanaugh.) One thing it would have been useful for them or for the Times to address is whether the State Department could have canceled the order for the curtains even if it wanted to. The contract was signed in 2016; backing out now because the price was too high would be an actionable breach, one would think. Would it have been better if Team Trump reneged on a deal Obama had bound them to, then got sued and had to pay up anyway?

One more thing. The chief defender of the curtains purchase in the Times story isn’t Haley or one of her mouthpieces, it’s Patrick Kennedy. Kennedy was appointed as a top management official in the State Department at the end of the Bush administration and spent the entirety of the Obama administration in the same job. Presumably he signed off on the purchase in 2016 when it was made, but either way he’s happy to defend it now. They’ll be used for years, he told the paper of the curtains, and it’s important to have a mechanized device so that the ambassador can close them quickly in case of a security threat. The State Department uses the building for entertaining foreign diplomats too; the decor isn’t a pure luxury for the ambassador herself. It’s much ado about nothing _according to an Obama-era official_, yet people like Hogg and TP are lunging at it because the premise of Republican budget-slashers being spendthrifts for their own creature comforts is irresistible to their prejudices. If they want to hammer Trump on profligacy, may I interest them in this instead?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2018)

Guys, this is how deep the deep state is:

Florence and Manafort are just a distraction.

Today is the day... doube-secret-probation for...





you guessed it.







Killary and Obummer.

It's going DOWN!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>



LMAO.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> LMAO.....


Yes, that is perfect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> LMAO.....


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm starting to feel like the whole Mueller investigation is finally starting to pay off big for Trump.

I expect the deep state to be dug up and the swamp to be drained by midterms. 

Maga in the house!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Well, at least he got something right.

*Woodward: British Prime Minister Thought Obama Wasn't Tough Enough To Stand Up To Putin*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm starting to feel like the whole Mueller investigation is finally starting to pay off big for Trump.
> 
> I expect the deep state to be dug up and the swamp to be drained by midterms.
> 
> Maga in the house!


You old cucumber thief you.


----------



## Chizl (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that is perfect.








LMAO.....


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2018)

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1038018199449567232?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

https://www.nyse.com/quote/XNYS:NKE


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm starting to ...  !


You’re starting to ... *I’m* starting to worry Fandangle actually drank that bottle of “water” from the undisclosed airstrip on Puerto Rico, kept in a mayonnaise jar on Funk and Wagnall’s front porch, without any medical assistance standing by, and bought the farm. 

Unless he’s off birdtailing broads and banging beaver.  Then never mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

*Hey, Why Isn’t Anyone Screaming About Logan Act Violations By John Kerry?*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Huh?
*Hungary Builds a Wall, Cuts Illegal Immigration by Over 99 Per Cent*
166093EmailGoogle+Twitter






CSABA SEGESVARI/AFP/Getty Images
16 Sep 201718,395
*Hungary has slashed illegal immigration by over 99 per cent after rolling out a series of powerful border fences in response to the European migrant crisis, possibly providing a lesson as to the potential impact of constructing President Trump’s much-discussed southern wall in the U.S.*
Speaking on the second anniversary of the government’s move to seal Hungary’s border with Serbia — which is also an external border for the European Union — Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Chief Security Advisor, György Bakondi, announced that the fences have caused illegal immigration to collapse from 391,000 in 2015, to 18,236 in 2016, to just 1,184 in 2017.



“The system of technical barriers is the key to the success of border security, and without it, it would be impossible to stop the mass arrival of immigrants”, the security chief explained.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2018)

Man, I was sure today was Killary's day.

Dang. This deep state is deep!

I bet Obummer is hiding out in his birth-shack in Nairobi. He knows that Maga gonna Mag!

It's coming boys! Get out your confederate tube tops, your camo daisy dukes and your John Deere war machines. The lawnmower armies marching on Wurshington!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2018)

Today's trivia quiz:

How much coastline does Hungary have?
How long is Hungary's land border?

1) I dunno and I dunno give a fork. Maga! Maga! Maga!
2) Killllary!!!! Lock her upppppp! Lock her upppppppppppppppppp!
3) Huh? I'm just here for the white race genocide prevention. They are trying to KILLLLLL us! Killary! OBummer! 
4) Wut?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Today's trivia quiz:
> 
> How much coastline does Hungary have?
> How long is Hungary's land border?
> ...


They burn books don't they? . . . the creeping nazi-like influence marches on.

AUSTIN — History curriculum in Texas remembers the Alamo, but could soon forget Hillary Clinton and Helen Keller.

As part of an effort to "streamline" the social studies curriculum in Texas, the State Board of Education voted on Friday to change what students in every grade are required to learn in the classroom. They approved the removal of several historical figures, including Hillary Clinton and Helen Keller.

Here are some of the changes the board approved Friday:

*Grade 1*

Replace San Jacinto Day with Constitution Day in a section on "the origins of customs, holidays, and celebrations of the community, state, and nation"

*Grade 3*
Remove Helen Keller from section on "citizenship."

*Grade 4*

Remove the phrase "such as holding public officials to their word" from a requirement that students learn "how individuals can participate voluntarily in civic affairs at state and local levels"

Reinsert references to "Judeo-Christian (especially biblical law)," in section on "major intellectual, philosophical, political, and religious traditions that informed the American founding." 

Reinsert the Biblical figure of Moses and remove Thomas Hobbes from section on "individuals whose principles of laws and government institutions informed the American founding."

Reinsert "Arab rejection of the State of Israel has led to ongoing conflict" in section on "the rise of independence movements in Africa, the Middle East, and South Asia and reasons for ongoing conflicts." 
Reinsert reference to "the Judeo-Christian legal tradition," in section on "the development of democratic-republican government from its beginnings." 



Remove the phrase "describe the optimism of the many immigrants who sought a better life in America," in a section on "social issues affecting women, minorities, children, immigrants, and urbanization."


Reinsert a reference to "eugenics" in a section on "causes and effects of events and social issues such as immigration, Social Darwinism, the Scopes Trial, race relations, nativism, the Red Scare, Prohibition, and the changing role of women."

history-curriculum-texas-remembers-alamo-forgets-hillary-clinton-helen-keller


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Today's trivia quiz:
> 
> How much coastline does Hungary have?
> How long is Hungary's land border?
> ...


That cucumber was 3 feet long, impressive fries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They burn books don't they? . . . the creeping nazi-like influence marches on.
> 
> AUSTIN — History curriculum in Texas remembers the Alamo, but could soon forget Hillary Clinton and Helen Keller.
> 
> ...


MAGA
I bet she was hot when she was young.
BTW, that's an American Flag behind her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA
> I bet she was hot when she was young.
> BTW, that's an American Flag behind her.
> View attachment 3157


Fascist joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist joe.


Just doing what she was hired to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just doing what she was hired to do.


Exactly.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2018)

I just finished doing a 1600 in my lap-pool, hung in the hot tub a minute, now I'm having a finger of Springbank 18 on my patio with my dogs.

What do you think Paulie CooperatingMorecounts is doing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I just finished doing a 1600 in my lap-pool, hung in the hot tub a minute, now I'm having a finger of Springbank 18 on my patio with my dogs.
> 
> What do you think Paulie CooperatingMorecounts is doing?


Sober up cucumber boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Lying bitch.
Vox: This anonymous accusation against Kavanaugh is just like Anita Hill testifying against Clarence Thomas
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/14/vox-anonymous-accusation-kavanaugh-just-like-anita-hill-clarence-thomas/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj5leS3irzdAhVHZawKHczyDjQQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw07KNAOPl26TAdJOW-Ebymp


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3159
> Lying bitch.
> Vox: This anonymous accusation against Kavanaugh is just like Anita Hill testifying against Clarence Thomas
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/14/vox-anonymous-accusation-kavanaugh-just-like-anita-hill-clarence-thomas/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj5leS3irzdAhVHZawKHczyDjQQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw07KNAOPl26TAdJOW-Ebymp


Anita Hill didn't want to testify, but after the committee staff read the contents of her FBI interview, she was subpoenaed, so she had no choice.  She told the truth, Clarence Thomas lied about it, but he was confirmed anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Bill Maher on new Kavanaugh misconduct allegation: ‘I think it makes us look bad’
SEPTEMBER 15, 2018
Iconoclastic left pundit calls BS on his own side.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/bill_maher_on_new_kavanaugh_misconduct_allegation_i_think_it_makes_us_look_bad.html


----------



## Friesland (Sep 15, 2018)

When you lose a disgraced, partisan hack like Starr...

"Former Whitewater independent counsel Ken Starr says President Trump’s attacks on Russiagate special counsel Robert Mueller are “in the territory of abuse of power” and could justify a congressional censure of the president.

“I’ve seen reports that the president’s legal team were just taking a play out of the Clinton White House playbook: Attack the prosecutor, demonize the prosecutor, so yes, and I do, heartily and roundly, disapprove of it,” Starr added.

While insisting that he hadn’t yet seen evidence that would merit Trump’s impeachment, Starr did say the president’s conduct could be grounds for a formal censure by Congress. “I think we’re moving to that level,” he said."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ken-starr-trump-abuse-power-territory-090020896.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> When you lose a disgraced, partisan hack like Starr...
> 
> "Former Whitewater independent counsel Ken Starr says President Trump’s attacks on Russiagate special counsel Robert Mueller are “in the territory of abuse of power” and could justify a congressional censure of the president.
> 
> ...


t and his supporters have been victims of the system for so long they have to act out . . . years of being held back by educational, judicial and commonsense norms have injured them deeply, that fact is obvious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2018)

Physiological profiling by Dr Daffy Strangelove...

"t and his supporters have been victims of the system for so long they have to act out . . . years of being held back by educational, judicial and commonsense norms have injured them deeply, that fact is obvious."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t and his supporters have been victims of the system for so long they have to act out . . . years of being held back by educational, judicial and commonsense norms have injured them deeply, that fact is obvious.


You sound more like your dad every day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t and his supporters have been victims of the system for so long they have to act out . . . years of being held back by educational, judicial and commonsense norms have injured them deeply, that fact is obvious.


Your Trump Derangement Syndrome cracks me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound more like your dad every day.


Common sense norms, now that's funny.
Just as long as its  crazy left.
Is  Cory, maxine, Chuck and nancy normal?
You are trutly a dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2018)

Scary that we have gotten to the point where the right reich doesn't even deny their march towards fascism . . . when outed they simply roll with it, smiling (see: fascist joe and Co.)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scary that we have gotten to the point where the right reich doesn't even deny their march towards fascism . . . when outed they simply roll with it, smiling (see: fascist joe and Co.)


I take that back, you're a big dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

Home Depot Co-Founder On Trump: ‘Give The Guy Credit!’
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35914/home-depot-co-founder-trump-give-guy-credit-frank-camp?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiBtfiZt7_dAhUNY6wKHeTQA9oQqUMwAHoECAcQBQ&usg=AOvVaw2c66rSfVu1LKO1SKVDwPz5&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2018)

“How hard is it to say Nazis are bad?”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-donor-les-wexner-announces-191322407.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “How hard is it to say Nazis are bad?”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-donor-les-wexner-announces-191322407.html


The billionaire philanthropist has also donated $2.8 million to With Honor, a super PAC that endorses *both Republican and Democratic candidates. *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scary that we have gotten to the point where the right reich doesn't even deny their march towards fascism . . . when outed they simply roll with it, smiling (see: fascist joe and Co.)


You're a fucking liar....
How's that for a denial asswipe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a fucking liar....
> How's that for a denial asswipe?


You crack me up! You play the sniveling, crybaby, ignorant, intolerant buffoon to a t . . . just like t! Bravo!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a fucking liar....
> How's that for a denial asswipe?


Just a part of his affliction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! You play the sniveling, crybaby, ignorant, intolerant buffoon to a t . . . just like t! Bravo!


You ignorant bitch.. the happy idiot is something you'll be known as the rest of your miserable life...you ignorant parroting, projecting dick wad.
I support some of what Trump has done, I didn't vote for him and won't vote for him if he runs again.
If the Democrats run another candidate like their last nominee, they will lose again...
You're not a moron, you're a delusional ignorant moron...
Have you have a meme for that bit of wisdom too?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You ignorant bitch.. the happy idiot is something you'll be known as the rest of your miserable life...
> I support some of what Trump has done, I didn't vote for him and won't vote for him if he runs again.
> If the Democrats run another candidate like their last nominee, they will lose again...
> You're not a moron you're a delusional ignorant moron...
> Have you have a meme for that bit of wisdom too?


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scary that we have gotten to the point where the right reich doesn't even deny their march towards fascism . . . when outed they simply roll with it, smiling (see: fascist joe and Co.)


Scary that fuck heads like you believe that's true.
Fucking moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


You're a conservative, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

Kavanaugh Accuser Christine Blasey Ford Donned ‘Brain’ Pussy Hat for Anti-Trump March
20 mins ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/16/kavanaugh-accuser-christine-blasey-ford-donned-brain-pussy-hat-trump-march/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1l73tycDdAhVMPawKHYr7DjMQqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3y0GoCm1OVvQMtTpaa9gjb&ampcf=1

NEXT


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're a conservative, right?


I am what used to be called "conservative" before the word was co-opted by today's wannabe Fascists.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3162
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh Accuser Christine Blasey Ford Donned ‘Brain’ Pussy Hat for Anti-Trump March
> ...


The real question is going to come down to whether he grabbed her by the pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I am what used to be called "conservative" before the word was co-opted by today's wannabe Fascists.


You could fuck anything up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Lies? No fucking way Magoo.
Insults...absofuckinlutely!


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lies? No fucking way Magoo.
> Insults...absofuckinlutely!


Can you show me a lie?  Guess I don't see any lies, so maybe you can help me and point one or two of them out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I am what used to be called "conservative" before the word was co-opted by today's wannabe Fascists.


Trump certainly isn't a "conservative" anymore than today's Democrat leaders are "liberals"
Who are these wannabe fascists you reference?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you show me a lie?  Guess I don't see any lies, so maybe you can help me and point one or two of them out.


That's what I just said td, no lies.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's what I just said td, no lies.


Oh shite... we're talking about you.  haha boy I screwed that one up.  
Okay to answer my own question, that I just called you out on, I've reposted one of your posts.  The insults are easy to pick out of course.  As for the lie, I remember you saying you wouldn't vote for Trump back in the Presidental Primary... and now it's you won't vote for him again.  Liar.  




Lion Eyes said:


> You ignorant bitch.. the happy idiot is something you'll be known as the rest of your miserable life...you ignorant parroting, projecting dick wad.
> I support some of what Trump has done, I didn't vote for him and won't vote for him if he runs again.
> If the Democrats run another candidate like their last nominee, they will lose again...
> You're not a moron, you're a delusional ignorant moron...
> Have you have a meme for that bit of wisdom too?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't want to get anyone too excited, but I think tonight's the night...

k... i... l... l... a... r... y...

I've already poured a dram of Highland Park Valkerie. A small pitcher of spring water. Just watching the news. When I hear, it'll be a slow, satisfying sip...

then, two more fingers for o... b... u... m... m... e... r...

how sweet it will be.

kekekekekeke...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you show me a lie?  Guess I don't see any lies, so maybe you can help me and point one or two of them out.


Follow along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh shite... we're talking about you.  haha boy I screwed that one up.
> Okay to answer my own question, that I just called you out on, I've reposted one of your posts.  The insults are easy to pick out of course.  As for the lie, I remember you saying you wouldn't vote for Trump back in the Presidental Primary... and now it's you won't vote for him again.  Liar.


Are you drunk or just stupid? Have ereader splain it to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3162
> 
> 
> Kavanaugh Accuser Christine Blasey Ford Donned ‘Brain’ Pussy Hat for Anti-Trump March
> ...


Where do I get one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

Hard to believe how far are he left has fallen since Kennedy.
Complete 180


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Professor accusing Kavanaugh is radical SJW with some damning student reviews
SEPTEMBER 17, 2018
There are more testimonials as to Ford’s alleged insanity than there are regarding Kavanaugh’s alleged impropriety.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/professor_accusing_kavanaugh_is_radical_sjw_with_some_damning_student_reviews.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Trump to announce $200 billion in new China tariffs Monday
SEPTEMBER 16, 2018
Who will blink first in this trade war?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/trump_to_announce_200_billion_in_new_china_tariffs_monday.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*NFL Stadiums Plagued by Thousands of Empty Seats...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

I wonder why the dems always "find" these lies?


Kavanaugh Stands Firm: I Will Defend My Integrity Against These Completely False Allegations
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh shite... we're talking about you.  haha boy I screwed that one up.
> Okay to answer my own question, that I just called you out on, I've reposted one of your posts.  The insults are easy to pick out of course.  As for the lie, I remember you saying you wouldn't vote for Trump back in the Presidental Primary... and now it's you won't vote for him again.  Liar.


Fuck you.
Where is the lie td?
You call someone a liar you better be able to back it up...
I'm a lot of things td and I make plenty of mistakes, but two things I'm not, I'm not a liar or a thief.
I didn't vote for Trump the first time & I won't vote for him next time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you.
> Where is the lie td?
> You call someone a liar you better be able to back it up...
> I'm a lot of things td and I make plenty of mistakes, but two things I'm not, I'm not a liar or a thief.
> I didn't vote for Trump the first time & I won't vote for him next time.


Just a tactic of the left, like this kavanaugh accuser, make shit up to cast doubt, what's worse is that it's on purpose, so, who is the liar?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you.
> Where is the lie td?
> You call someone a liar you better be able to back it up...
> I'm a lot of things td and I make plenty of mistakes, but two things I'm not, I'm not a liar or a thief.
> I didn't vote for Trump the first time & I won't vote for him next time.


But you are one of his most enthusiastic supporters now?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a tactic of the left, like this kavanaugh accuser, make shit up to cast doubt, what's worse is that it's on purpose, so, who is the liar?


Are you saying it didn't happen, or that even if it did you are ok with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you saying it didn't happen, or that even if it did you are ok with it?


Yes. Innocent until proven guilty, mr fascist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

US News
*THWAP! Chuck Schumer’s stomps on a rake Dianne Feinstein dropped in his haste to delay Kavanaugh confirmation *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Media
*‘I WILL defend my integrity.’ Brett Kavanaugh releases statement on Christine Ford’s allegations and DAMN*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*WTF?


Lawyer for Kavanaugh’s Accuser: My Client Isn't Saying Kavanaugh Shouldn't Be Confirmed to the Supreme Court
Katie Pavlich*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Top Dems: We Must Delay Kavanaugh's Confirmation Process Due to an Unsubstantiated Allegation From 1982


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*Scoop: GOP plans to play hardball on Kavanaugh*

Strategists advising Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh plan to use aggressive tactics this week in response to the public accusation of a “stumbling drunk” sexual assault in high school that instantly imperiled his confirmation, top sources tell Jonathan Swan:

Some involved in the process are going to urge Senate leaders to call on the accuser — Christine Blasey Ford, who went on the record with The Washington Post’s Emma Brown — to testify publicly this week, ahead of Thursday’s scheduled Judiciary Committee vote. This gambit basically bets that she will decline, and Republicans can then say that they tried to investigate further.

A source close to the process said that if Democrats sink Kavanaugh “we’ll just bring in someone more conservative.”

https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2018/09/scoop-gop-plans-play-hardball-kavanaugh/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*"If they believed Professor Ford, why didn’t they surface this information *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

HUGE if true --> Kurt Schlichter drops the mother of all truth-bombs on Christine Blasey Ford's credibility

https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/09/17/huge-if-true-kurt-schlichter-drops-the-mother-of-all-truth-bombs-on-christine-blasey-fords-credibility/


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes. Innocent until proven guilty, mr fascist.


Innocent or guilty dates from the time of the act.  The "innocent until proven guilty" is an ignorant misquote of proper court procedure.

It's not clear from your response what you meant, so I will try to make it more clear.

Question A:  Are you saying the attack didn't happen? (Yes or no would be a sufficient answer, but feel free to elaborate).
Question B:  Are you saying that even if it did happen, it is not a disqualification for his confirmation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Innocent or guilty dates from the time of the act.  The "innocent until proven guilty" is an ignorant misquote of proper court procedure.
> 
> It's not clear from your response what you meant, so I will try to make it more clear.
> 
> ...


Yes and Yes.
He has been through 6 FBI probes and nothing, the FBI isn't interested, she is a left wing kook and an anti-Trump hater.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes and Yes.
> He has been through 6 FBI probes and nothing, the FBI isn't interested, she is a left wing kook and an anti-Trump hater.


So you don't have any teen-age (or maybe formerly teen-age) daughters?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> But you are one of his most enthusiastic supporters now?


Those are your words Magoo...
As I've posted several times before, Trump is a narcissistic loud mouth buffoon. 
Better Trump than Hillary. I wouldn't cast a vote for either one...ever.
I like his SCOTUS picks, I like his deregulation & business policies.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Those are your words Magoo...
> As I've posted several times before, Trump is a narcissistic loud mouth buffoon.
> Better Trump than Hillary. I wouldn't cast a vote for either one...ever.
> I like his SCOTUS picks, I like his deregulation & business policies.


So those times that you post fanciful insults against people who criticized t are just you trying to be fair?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> So those times that you post fanciful insults against people who criticized t are just you trying to be fair?


Pay attention Magoo...
The fact that they criticize Trump is not why they are called out.
When pinheads use terms like all, every, never, racist, nazi, fascists, deplorable, when describing those that disagree with with far left, politically correct, socialist nonsense...
Or when the garbage they post is hearsay, innuendo, propaganda or lies...I'll call'em out then also.
As I said, insults? you bet...lies? nope.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pay attention Magoo...
> The fact that they criticize Trump is not why they are called out.
> When pinheads use terms like all, every, never, racist, nazi, fascists, deplorable, when describing those that disagree with with far left, politically correct, socialist nonsense...
> Or when the garbage they post is hearsay, innuendo, propaganda or lies...I'll call'em out then also.
> As I said, insults? you bet...lies? nope.


T is a lying criminal fraud who should be impeached for obstruction of justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> T is a lying criminal fraud who should be impeached for obstruction of justice.


Any proof? Maybe just more fascist thinking from your conservative mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> So you don't have any teen-age (or maybe formerly teen-age) daughters?


Yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> T is a lying criminal fraud who should be impeached for obstruction of justice.


Okay.
If the evidence is such, then he should be impeached and criminally charged.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any proof? Maybe just more fascist thinking from your conservative mind.


You won't find it on Breitbart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> You won't find it on Breitbart.


It's not clear from your response what you meant, so I will try to make it more clear.
Any proof of said obstruction of justice, by Trump?
We can talk about the FBI and the DOJ if you would like.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not clear from your response what you meant, so I will try to make it more clear.
> Any proof of said obstruction of justice, by Trump?
> We can talk about the FBI and the DOJ if you would like.


1.  He fired Comey because Comey wouldn't agree to be loyal and go light on the Russia investigation.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes.


Looks like Orris Hatch agrees with you.  When asked what actions should be taken if the accusations of attempted rape are true, he said "If that were true, I think it would be hard for senators not to consider who he is today''.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> 1.  He fired Comey because Comey wouldn't agree to be loyal and go light on the Russia investigation.


I object, hearsay.
Is there going to be a #2?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like Orris Hatch agrees with you.  When asked what actions should be taken if the accusations of attempted rape are true, he said "If that were true, I think it would be hard for senators not to consider who he is today''.


I don't think Orris is the word you are looking for.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> 1.  He fired Comey because Comey wouldn't agree to be loyal and go light on the Russia investigation.


Care to site sources?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think Orris is the word you are looking for.


If I had spelled "Orrin" correctly, would you have had any comment on what he said?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to site sources?


Comey's book.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Comey's book.


He said...he said...
I don't trust Comey anymore than I trust Trump....


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He said...he said...
> I don't trust Comey anymore than I trust Trump....


Of course you don't.  No one who has been reading your contributions here for any length of time should be surprised at your taking that position.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> 1.  He fired Comey because Comey wouldn't agree to be loyal and go light on the Russia investigation.


Who else wanted the turd fired hmmmm….

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/democrats-cry-foul-comey-firing-previously-calling-resign/story?id=47352885


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Comey's book.


Come to think of it, where has the Liar Comey been? All his buddies are going down and he will be soon as well.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I object, hearsay.
> Is there going to be a #2?


2.  T's interference with DOJ, FBI, and Comey in their investigation of Michael Flynn.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Of course you don't.  No one who has been reading your contributions here for any length of time should be surprised at your taking that position.


Not trusting Comey any more than I trust Trump...hmmm...
Well Magoo, no one who has been reading your contributions here for any length of time should be surprised at your taking that position...
I was taught to question authority, not to let my emotions get the best of me when it comes to he said, he said....
Magoo, you probably trusted J Edgar Hoover too.
Atta boy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> 2.  T's interference with DOJ, FBI, and Comey in their investigation of Michael Flynn.


Lock Him Up.
Maybe he will go into Comey, Page and Strzoks cell. All we will be missing is Obama, Holder and the Clinton Klan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Who else wanted the turd fired hmmmm….
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/democrats-cry-foul-comey-firing-previously-calling-resign/story?id=47352885


Details Details.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not trusting Comey any more than I trust Trump...hmmm...
> Well Magoo, no one who has been reading your contributions here for any length of time should be surprised at your taking that position...
> I was taught to question authority, not to let my emotions get the best of me when it comes to he said, he said....
> Magoo, you probably trusted J Edgar Hoover too.
> Atta boy!


Your sudden diversion to a J Edgar Hoover reference is puzzling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Your sudden diversion to a J Edgar Hoover reference is puzzling.


Only if you ignore the fact that he too was head of the FBI, just as Comey was...
I question authority be it Comey or Trump...
They are both known to stretch the truth & manipulate the system.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only if you ignore the fact that he too was head of the FBI, just as Comey was...
> I question authority be it Comey or Trump...
> They are both known to stretch the truth & manipulate the system.


Comey stretched the truth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Comey stretched the truth?


Comey conspired to railroad trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*Orrin Hatch: Kavanaugh says he wasn’t at the party in question, accuser might be “mixed up”; Update: HS girlfriends vouch for Kavanaugh*
Allahpundit Sep 17, 2018 3:31 PM





Hmmmm

I don't even know why we are having this conversation, Clinton lies under oath and gets his Espola sucked in the oval office and stays in office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*Grassley: We’ll get to the bottom of this — as soon as Dems start cooperating*
Ed Morrissey Sep 17, 2018 2:01 PM





“Dr. Ford’s attorney could have approached my office


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Comey stretched the truth?


Yep...
...Comey’s explanation of his reasons for injecting himself into the 2016 presidential campaign by weighing in on Hillary Clinton’s emails is murky. When asked by George Stephanopoulos in his interview if a press conference to announce his findings in the Clinton email case would have made a difference, Comey replied, “I don't know. I've asked myself that a million times. It's hard – hindsight is a wonderful thing. I'm not sure that it would have. And – here's why I say that. Because we would've taken a tremendous amount of criticism for [the system] being fixed.”

https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnbaldoni/2018/04/16/james-comey-truth-teller-or-book-peddler/#486cdd2924dc

And of course:
"My judgment was I needed to get that out into the public square. So I asked a friend of mine to share the content of the memo with a reporter. I didn't do it myself for a variety of reasons, but I asked him to because I thought that might prompt the appointment of a special counsel," Comey said

The fact that Comey decided Hillary hadn't intended to break any laws before he interviewed her & then declared no prosecutor would indict her...

Yeah stretch and manipulate is what Mr. Comey does..


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep...
> ...Comey’s explanation of his reasons for injecting himself into the 2016 presidential campaign by weighing in on Hillary Clinton’s emails is murky. When asked by George Stephanopoulos in his interview if a press conference to announce his findings in the Clinton email case would have made a difference, Comey replied, “I don't know. I've asked myself that a million times. It's hard – hindsight is a wonderful thing. I'm not sure that it would have. And – here's why I say that. Because we would've taken a tremendous amount of criticism for [the system] being fixed.”
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnbaldoni/2018/04/16/james-comey-truth-teller-or-book-peddler/#486cdd2924dc
> ...


I'm sure you believe that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you believe that.


Why do you think Comey did what he did before the election?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> If I had spelled "Orrin" correctly, would you have had any comment on what he said?


Another thing Sen. Hatch said today - Judge Kavanaugh assured him that he had not been at the party Dr. Ford described, even though Dr. Ford has not specifically stated the date or place of the party.

Dr. Ford's letter to Sen. Feinstein included here --

https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/16/politics/blasey-ford-kavanaugh-letter-feinstein/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Another thing Sen. Hatch said today - Judge Kavanaugh assured him that he had not been at the party Dr. Ford described, even though Dr. Ford has not specifically stated the date or place of the party.
> 
> Dr. Ford's letter to Sen. Feinstein included here --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/16/politics/blasey-ford-kavanaugh-letter-feinstein/index.html


Maybe he never went to a teen drunken party?
She doesn't know when and where?
Do you believe her or him?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe he never went to a teen drunken party?
> She doesn't know when and where?
> Do you believe her or him?


In a jury trial, that kind of mixup that Judge K made would render any further testimony moot, assuming that the opposing lawyer picked up on it and made the jury aware.  

Or maybe it was just Old Orrin getting things "mixed up".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> In a jury trial, that kind of mixup that Judge K made would render any further testimony moot, assuming that the opposing lawyer picked up on it and made the jury aware.
> 
> Or maybe it was just Old Orrin getting things "mixed up".


Do you believe him or her?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

US News
*HERE WE GO: Trump orders ‘immediate declassification’ of Russia probe docs, text messages — ‘WITHOUT redaction’*


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you believe him or her?


Right now he has strikes against him in the credibility account (unless Hatch's story is just a "mixup").  What do you have on her?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Right now he has strikes against him in the credibility account (unless Hatch's story is just a "mixup").  What do you have on her?


You're such a douche canoe.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a douche canoe.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to mean something?


Use your imagination.lol.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Use your imagination.lol.


I can get a lot of things from my imagination.  Which one did you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Right now he has strikes against him in the credibility account (unless Hatch's story is just a "mixup").  What do you have on her?


She is a liberal pussy hat wearing professor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Use your imagination.lol.


No, he has a history.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is a liberal pussy hat wearing professor.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> And?


Goes without saying, she cannot be trusted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*Biden Shock: Trump Supporters ‘Dregs of Society’*
3,243


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Goes without saying, she cannot be trusted.


So -- you got nothing.  No surprise.

Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> So -- you got nothing.  No surprise.
> 
> Please continue.


She is the one doing the accusing, what do you want me to show you?
Oh, I forgot, fascism doesn't work that way.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is the one doing the accusing, what do you want me to show you?
> Oh, I forgot, fascism doesn't work that way.


You asked which one to believe.  I pointed out his self-inflicted credibility problem (assuming Sen. Hatch didn't just get something mixed up).  So far you have given no reason not to believe her other than that you don't like her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you believe that.


All out of Comey's mouth...apparently your ignorant of that.
I'm sure you you have evidence that he didn't say what he said and didn't do what he did...


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> All out of Comey's mouth...apparently your ignorant of that.
> I'm sure you you have evidence that he didn't say what he said and didn't do what he did...
> I


I was commenting on this part which I believe came from you --

The fact that Comey decided Hillary hadn't intended to break any laws before he interviewed her & then declared no prosecutor would indict her...

Yeah stretch and manipulate is what Mr. Comey does..​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Right now he has strikes against him in the credibility account (unless Hatch's story is just a "mixup").  What do you have on her?


She told no one about this for 20+ years...even though she thought she might die.
The other rapist, the one that saved her by jumping on the scene of the crime, denies it ever happened...
He has former girlfriends and female coworkers saying nothing but nice things about the man.
He been vetted numerous times over the last twenty years & it was never an issue....
Peculiar, odd, curious, all seem to describe how this was never mentioned or exposed before, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I was commenting on this part which I believe came from you --
> 
> The fact that Comey decided Hillary hadn't intended to break any laws before he interviewed her & then declared no prosecutor would indict her...
> 
> Yeah stretch and manipulate is what Mr. Comey does..​


Fucking A correct Magoo...you should question authority instead of drinking their koolaid...

(CNN)Former FBI Director James Comey drafted a statement exonerating former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton for running her government emails through a private email server before completing the investigation, according to two Republican senators.

Comey prepared the draft exoneration for Clinton before conducting interviews with top Clinton aides who were offered immunity for their cooperation, Senate Judiciary Chairman Chuck Grassley and Sen. Lindsey Graham said Thursday in a joint statement, citing transcripts of interviews with former Comey aides obtained by the Senate judiciary committee.
Comey would go on to announce in July 2016 that the FBI would not recommend charges against Clinton -- although he sharply chastised her decision to conduct State Department business through a private email server.
"Conclusion first, fact-gathering second -- that's no way to run an investigation. The FBI should be held to a higher standard than that, especially in a matter of such great public interest and controversy," Grassley and Graham wrote in a letter to FBI Director Christopher Wray seeking more information -- including all drafts of Comey's final statement on Clinton's emails by September 13.

https://www.cnn.com/2017/08/31/politics/comey-clinton-investigation/index.html


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fucking A correct Magoo...you should question authority instead of drinking their koolaid...
> 
> (CNN)Former FBI Director James Comey drafted a statement exonerating former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton for running her government emails through a private email server before completing the investigation, according to two Republican senators.
> 
> ...


But you are willing to accept t's authority.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> But you are willing to accept t's authority.


Having trouble with your short term memory Magoo?
*"I don't trust Comey anymore than I trust Trump"... *_Lion Eyes_


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> She told no one about this for 20+ years...even though she thought she might die.
> The other rapist, the one that saved her by jumping on the scene of the crime, denies it ever happened...
> He has former girlfriends and female coworkers saying nothing but nice things about the man.
> He been vetted numerous times over the last twenty years & it was never an issue....
> Peculiar, odd, curious, all seem to describe how this was never mentioned or exposed before, wouldn't you agree?


He was never in a position requiring Senate approval until confirmed in his current position on the DC Circuit in 2006.  As you may have observed in the daily coverage of this issue, accusing a powerful man of attempted rape is something most women have good reason to avoid.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Having trouble with your short term memory Magoo?
> *"I don't trust Comey anymore than I trust Trump"... *_Lion Eyes_


I'm saving that for later.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> He was never in a position requiring Senate approval until confirmed in his current position on the DC Circuit in 2006.  As you may have observed in the daily coverage of this issue, accusing a powerful man of attempted rape is something most women have good reason to avoid.


So?
Maybe TDS? Maybe just a crazy loon pc wack job?
She says nothing for decades, has no physical prof, and no witnesses.
Where are her buddies that were at the party, the ones she would have told when this occurred?
If she feared for her life why wouldn't she have spoken up when this happened?
How was it she found herself in a bedroom with not only one boy but two?
Have the hearing, call witnesses....let's see it played out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm saving that for later.


Good for you Magoo...
Are you gonna spring that on me when you finally cite your sources for the order Lee was suppose to have given?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

“Throughout his confirmation process, Judge Kavanaugh has had 65 meetings with senators—including with Senator Feinstein—sat through over 30 hours of testimony, addressed over 2,000 questions in a public setting and additional questions in a confidential session. Not until the eve of his confirmation has Sen. Feinstein or anyone raised the specter of new ‘information’ about him," White House spokesperson Kerri Kupec released in a statement Thursday afternoon.

*"Throughout 25 years of public service, the Federal Bureau of Investigation has thoroughly and repeatedly vetted Judge Kavanaugh, dating back to 1993, for some of the most highly sensitive roles. He has served in the Office of Independent Counsel, the White House, and on the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals, all before his nomination earlier this year to serve as Associate Justice on the Supreme Court," *

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/09/13/conservatives-slam-dianne-feinsteins-last-minute-assassination-attempt-on-kavanaugh-n2518722


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

Rallying to Kavanaugh’s defense, 65 women who knew him in high school issued a letter saying Kavanaugh has “always treated women with decency and respect.” The letter was circulated by Republicans on the Senate Judiciary Committee.

“We are women who have known Brett Kavanaugh for more than 35 years and knew him while he attended high school between 1979 and 1983,” wrote the women, who said most of them had attended all-girl high schools in the area. “For the entire time we have known Brett Kavanaugh, he has behaved honorably and treated women with respect.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/whitehouse/sen-feinstein-gives-investigators-info-she-got-on-kavanaugh/2018/09/14/13840c96-b7e2-11e8-ae4f-2c1439c96d79_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f284542e7af6


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Lies? Nope.
Justifiable & earned insults? You bet!


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So?
> Maybe TDS? Maybe just a crazy loon pc wack job?
> She says nothing for decades, has no physical prof, and no witnesses.
> Where are her buddies that were at the party, the ones she would have told when this occurred?
> ...


I agree.  

Meanwhile, t is inhibiting the FBI investigation into this incident.  Would you like to speculate about that?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for you Magoo...
> Are you gonna spring that on me when you finally cite your sources for the order Lee was suppose to have given?


Finally?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I agree.
> 
> Meanwhile, t is inhibiting the FBI investigation into this incident.  Would you like to speculate about that?


You're obviously in the know about such things.
So I'll defer to you and your sources.
Fill me, hell fill the entire kitchen in on the inhibiting that's going on...please!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Finally?


Yeah...
Cite your source(s)


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're obviously in the know about such things.
> So I'll defer to you and your sources.
> Fill me, hell fill the entire kitchen in on the inhibiting that's going on...please!


The White House hasn’t asked the FBI to investigate the allegation that Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh sexually assaulted a woman when they were in high school, a request required for the bureau to take further action, according to two people familiar with the matter.​
Bloomberg News, citing WH sources --

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-17/white-house-is-said-not-to-ask-fbi-to-vet-kavanaugh-allegations?utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=tictoc&utm_medium=social&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-tictoc


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> The White House hasn’t asked the FBI to investigate the allegation that Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh sexually assaulted a woman when they were in high school, a request required for the bureau to take further action, according to two people familiar with the matter.​
> Bloomberg News, citing WH sources --
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-17/white-house-is-said-not-to-ask-fbi-to-vet-kavanaugh-allegations?utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=tictoc&utm_medium=social&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-tictoc


Yeah, lets investigate a thirty five year old juvenile he said, she said.
GTFOH.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, lets investigate a thirty five year old juvenile he said, she said.
> GTFOH.


If it had been my daughter who was attacked as described, 35 years wouldn't be long enough to forget it.

How about you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> If it had been my daughter who was attacked as described, 35 years wouldn't be long enough to forget it.
> 
> How about you?


"If" is the definitive term.
"If" your daughter looked like fat, old, Jerry Garcia, or even like thin, guitar ripping Jerry Garcia, she would still look like Jerry Garcia.
He has fat ankles either way.
If your daughter was not very bright but made up for it by being somewhat less attractive, that would also be something to think about..


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "If" is the definitive term.
> "If" your daughter looked like fat, old, Jerry Garcia, or even like thin, guitar ripping Jerry Garcia, she would still look like Jerry Garcia.


I'm not sure where you are going with that.  You have been posting a lot of meaningless nonsense today.  What's going on to make you act so loopy?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2018)

Sure, you guys thought I was all exaggerating with that killary gonna be locked up stuff, but I have PROOF! 100% And not that Qnon stuff.

Its. Going. Down! Right now. In PA. Not just Killary. Bush. Cheney, Mueller. And you know what else? Florence? - a diversion from this! Read it and quake in your Uggs!

https://beforeitsnews.com/v3/alternative/2018/3637094.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not sure where you are going with that.  You have been posting a lot of meaningless nonsense today.  What's going on to make you act so loopy?


If.
If you think you are so smart, why dont you just judge everyone on what might be someone's recollection?
Better yet, wait until someone who hates you, and everything you stand for, decides to make an accusation against you, and then embrace it.
How many times has someone like that brought your daughter into a conversation with you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Its a little different when you put yourself in the shoes of the target.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If.
> If you think you are so smart, why dont you just judge everyone on what might be someone's recollection?
> Better yet, wait until someone who hates you, and everything you stand for, decides to make an accusation against you, and then embrace it.
> How many times has someone like that brought your daughter into a conversation with you?


Still loopy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Still loopy.


I dont expect you to understand.
Just a courtesy memo, as I am, and always will be, a giver.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2018)

DKE Brett already lied to the our fine congressional friends. 

But at least he'll have a chance to do it again...

Now, do we bet anyone's got Roy Moore witnesses or accusers in their flop? Whose holding the deep run here?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2018)

DKE till you die...

"I am approaching my eighth anniversary on the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals. I am approaching the 24th anniversary of my graduation from this school. That means I am approaching the 24th anniversary of my organizing 30 classmates in a bus to go to Boston for a Red Sox game and a night of Boston bar-hopping, only for us to return falling out of the bus onto the front steps of Yale Law School at about 4:45 a.m. One friend of mine, Steve Hartmann, actually had a Labor Law final the next morning. (I checked with him just yesterday to confirm that it was Labor Law.) True story.

On the bus, he actually had his book out and was reading his notes while people were doing group chugs from a keg. He got a P. I think the people doing the group chugs got H’s. Fortunately for all of us, we had a motto, what happens on the bus stays on the bus. Tonight, you can modify that to what happens at the Fed Soc after-party stays at the Fed Soc afterparty.

We had a good run my third year. We got our work done, but we had our share of fun. During our third year class party, it was a beautiful night then as it is tonight. We were at the Lawn Club. No one had done their SAWs. Most people didn’t even have their topics yet. But we didn’t care that night. We had a memorable evening. It is fair to say that we had a few drinks. Indeed, as a classmate of mine and I were reminiscing and piecing things together the other day, we think we had more than a few beers before the banquet. Might have been at Toads. Not a good idea.

Anyway, toward the end of the evening a friend of mine who shall remain nameless—and this is a story that is really about a friend of mine, not about me where I am disguising myself as a friend of mine—my friend broke a table in the Lawn Club reception area. Smashed it into multiple pieces. I actually still possess a photo of him sprawled on the floor on top of the table. How’d did he break it, you might ask? The old-fashioned way. He lost his balance and fell into the table, drink in hand, and the table collapsed. My friend was a big guy.

Now, you might think that we would have quickly left the Lawn Club after that, with some sense of shame. But you’d be wrong. My friend actually tried to get another drink at the bar. Proving something I have always known—that bartenders have a lot more common sense than many law school students—the bartender refused to serve my friend.

But that’s where one of our many fond memories of Yale Law School came in. Professor Steve Duke, who himself might have had a few cocktails, came to the rescue and told my friend that he would take care of the situation and argue his case to the bartender. His actual words, as we recalled the other day, were “I’ll take your case.” And sure enough, Steve Duke—or as we called him for reasons too bizarre to recall now, the Dukie-stick—won the case and got my friend some more beers. That’s probably one Professor Duke deserved to lose. The moral of this story: I suppose there are a lot of them. But here’s one I like: Don’t ever let it be said that Yale Law professors are not there when you most need them."


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> DKE Brett already lied to the our fine congressional friends.
> 
> But at least he'll have a chance to do it again...
> 
> Now, do we bet anyone's got Roy Moore witnesses or accusers in their flop? Whose holding the deep run here?


They didn't push the perjury issue too hard during the hearings, although it looked like something was about to pop.  Maybe they were getting a surprise ready for the floor debate?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> If it had been my daughter who was attacked as described, 35 years wouldn't be long enough to forget it.
> 
> How about you?


If you were a half decent father you would not have waited 35 years...you think?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If you were a half decent father you would not have waited 35 years...you think?


I agree, but I still would not have forgotten or forgiven.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I agree, but I still would not have forgotten or forgiven.


Forgotten or forgiven what?...JC are seriously believing this nonsense? You sir are a partisan hack!

And guess what, people are laughing their asses off at you fool! Now and until the end of your time.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Forgotten or forgiven what?...JC are seriously believing this nonsense? You sir are a partisan hack!
> 
> And guess what, people are laughing their asses off at you fool! Now and until the end of your time.


How did you get "partisan hack" from that?  I was expressing my opinion that I would not forget an attack on my child.  How about you?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> How did you get "partisan hack" from that?  I was expressing my opinion that I would not forget an attack on my child.  How about you?


What attack?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

‘It’s a GAME’: Dianne Feinstein is PISSED that Kavanaugh and Ford are willing to testify at public hearing
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/09/17/its-a-game-dianne-feinstein-is-pissed-that-kavanaugh-and-ford-are-willing-to-testify-at-public-hearing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj308q3qMTdAhUPWK0KHW3OCZwQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2pnV2J9ZU84Tjrf6xoppuQ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

*Grassley: Hearing set for Monday — but “we still haven’t heard from Dr. Ford”*
Ed Morrissey Sep 18, 2018 10:01 AM
Top Pick





“Odds are it will be a circus.”


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Who said this about whom?

“I lay there, annoyed that I was getting fucked by a guy with Yeti pubes and a dick like the mushroom character in Mario Kart.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> If it had been my daughter who was attacked as described, 35 years wouldn't be long enough to forget it.
> 
> How about you?


My daughters would not have allowed themselves to be in that situation - alone in a bedroom with two boys at a party.
If they had been assaulted, they would have told me about it WHEN it happened.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My daughters would not have allowed themselves to be in that situation - alone in a bedroom with two boys at a party.
> If they had been assaulted, they would have told me about it WHEN it happened.


Allowed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What attack?


The "attack" is obvious.
Its a reboot of the Clarence Thomas Hail Mary.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Who said this about whom?
> 
> “I lay there, annoyed that I was getting fucked by a guy with Yeti pubes and a dick like the mushroom character in Mario Kart.”


A whore about a customer.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

I doubt a perjury charge would stick - Kavanaugh used just enough qualifiers in all his testimony. But it's still clear he lied/withheld info/was less than truthful on Pickering, memos and stolen emails.

Mitch knew Brett Toodrunktocare was a landmine, but Donnie don't care.  Be interesting if they ram it through or cut bait next week.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A whore about a customer.


Spoken with the authority of one who knows first hand?

Now, which one would you be?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

The establishment spin on msnbc over the declassification story is priceless.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The establishment spin on msnbc over the declassification story is priceless.


What's the spin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Who said this about whom?
> 
> “I lay there, annoyed that I was getting fucked by a guy with Yeti pubes and a dick like the mushroom character in Mario Kart.”


There is no reason to bring your x wife into this conversation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I doubt a perjury charge would stick - Kavanaugh used just enough qualifiers in all his testimony. But it's still clear he lied/withheld info/was less than truthful on Pickering, memos and stolen emails.
> 
> Mitch knew Brett Toodrunktocare was a landmine, but Donnie don't care.  Be interesting if they ram it through or cut bait next week.


The FBI knew?


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I doubt a perjury charge would stick - Kavanaugh used just enough qualifiers in all his testimony. But it's still clear he lied/withheld info/was less than truthful on Pickering, memos and stolen emails.
> 
> Mitch knew Brett Toodrunktocare was a landmine, but Donnie don't care.  Be interesting if they ram it through or cut bait next week.


A confirmation vote in the Senate does not require courtroom procedure.  For each Senator, it will come down to "Will this vote mean I lose my next election?"


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

One thing I like a lot about Trump is that, since he's the most Christian President ever, I'm bout to be slapped with some hardcore f-ing sainthood. Which I dig. I look bitching in white and gold!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The establishment spin on msnbc over the declassification story is priceless.


It should be an interesting week.
Where the fuck has comey and his new book of lies been?
He knows the jig is up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What's the spin?


You need to watch it.
I cant do it justice.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The FBI knew?


Do you spell FBI "Mitch" racist Joe? Cause most of the rest of us don't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It should be an interesting week.
> Where the fuck has comey and his new book of lies been?
> He knows the jig is up.


Yeah, what happened to him?
Does nobody love him anymore?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> A confirmation vote in the Senate does not require courtroom procedure.  For each Senator, it will come down to "Will this vote mean I lose my next election?"


Oh yeah.  I just think "perjury" is not correct. Did not tell the full truth in order to intentionally leave an incomplete record to Congress at multiple hearings is 100% clear.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You need to watch it.
> I cant do it justice.


So, nothing from you, as usual.

Please continue.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

Trump gonna screw himself with this release, like he did the last time.

And just before Killary was finally going to jail for killing people with hurricanes. Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So, nothing from you, as usual.
> 
> Please continue.


I agree.
Thats why I suggested you watch for yourself.
Im not cut out to respin msnbc spin.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh yeah.  I just think "perjury" is not correct. Did not tell the full truth in order to intentionally leave an incomplete record to Congress at multiple hearings is 100% clear.


He said things in the hearings for his DC Circuit judgeship that are found not to be true in the documents that were released in the research for his current confirmation hearings.  What were seen as clumsy responses at the time can now be seen as evasive or misleading.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> Thats why I suggested you watch for yourself.
> Im not cut out to respin msnbc spin.


It made an impression on you, but you don't know how to express what that impression was?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> It made an impression on you, but you don't know how to express what that impression was?


It would be like trying to act out a Kabuki theater performance.
It doesnt work.
I dont expect you to get it.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It would be like trying to act out a Kabuki theater performance.
> It doesnt work.
> I dont expect you to get it.


What is there to "get"?  You haven't actually posted anything of substance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What is there to "get"?  You haven't actually posted anything of substance.


circle.

Its impossible to create substance where there is none.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Allowed?


Yes allowed...give permission.
Had these two boys dragged the "victim" in the bedroom, then the word allow would not be correct.
If you willingly go to the bedroom with two boys, you are placing yourself in a potential compromised situation.
Don't allow that to happen.
Common sense dictates what situations you allow yourself to be in.
You gonna park your car in a well lit and busy parking lot or a poorly lit alley away across the street from the parking lot?


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> circle.
> 
> Its impossible to create substance where there is none.


So "nothing" is what made that impression on you?


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes allowed...give permission.
> Had these two boys dragged the "victim" in the bedroom, then the word allow would not be correct.
> If you willingly go to the bedroom with two boys, you are placing yourself in a potential compromised situation.
> Don't allow that to happen.
> ...


I'll bet you can't tell how ridiculous that looks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll bet you can't tell how ridiculous that looks.


Only to an ignorant wank like you...
I'm guessing you believe it doesn't matter where you park your car....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, what happened to him?
> Does nobody love him anymore?


Bubba will soon.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only to an ignorant wank like you...
> I'm guessing you believe it doesn't matter where you park your car....


Parking my car has nothing to do with the matter at hand, other than a clever attempt at diversion.

If someone's daughter had "allowed" young men to have their way with her, that would have been an entirely different discussion, wouldn't it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I agree, but I still would not have forgotten or forgiven.


Yourself you mean?  For waiting 35 years or more to act on your not forgetting or forgiving.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only to an ignorant wank like you...





espola said:


> Parking my car has nothing to do with the matter at hand, other than a clever attempt at diversion.
> 
> If someone's daughter had "allowed" young men to have their way with her, that would have been an entirely different discussion, wouldn't it?


Magoo...
If you park your car in a dark alley and you get mugged, folks will question you as to what were you thinking, parking your car in a dark alley?
If a young lady is at a party should she
A) Stay in the area where there are many party goers or
B) Go to a bedroom with two guys?

Common sense tells most people to not place themselves in compromising positions, be it at a party or parking your car...
As far as your last statement, who said anything about allowing two men to have their way with his daughter?
Are you over medicated or simply over served?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh yeah.  I just think "perjury" is not correct. Did not tell the full truth in order to intentionally leave an incomplete record to Congress at multiple hearings is 100% clear.


Clear as mud....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hmmmmmmm.....

Chuck Grassley Has Sent Multiple Requests to Brett Kavanaugh's Accuser for Testimony, She Isn't Responding


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> The White House hasn’t asked the FBI to investigate the allegation that Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh sexually assaulted a woman when they were in high school, a request required for the bureau to take further action, according to two people familiar with the matter.​
> Bloomberg News, citing WH sources --
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-17/white-house-is-said-not-to-ask-fbi-to-vet-kavanaugh-allegations?utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=tictoc&utm_medium=social&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-tictoc


“I don’t think the FBI should be involved because they don’t want to be involved" -- t today.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

Trump is all in behind DKE Kav, but he's in a tricky spot.

Mitch never wanted him in the first place (for now obvious reasons).

Collin's is really on a tightrope now - see her recent call for Dr. Ford and DKE Kav's attorneys to ask questions of the Judge and his accuser.

The call for drunk-buddy Judge to testify is going to grow.

GOP will be worried this either staying open closing in on midterms, or worse confirming and having Roy Moore allegations and/or collaborating evidence surface.

It's Tuesday afternoon in DC.  3 more days to figure out: fish or cut bait.  I dunno which way it goes, but if I'm Mitch, I'm trying get Kav to withdraw and get Allie E in there fast as possible.

I dunno how this breaks. Dems hope Trump sticks with Kav to bitter end. We'll see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

This guy just does not give a fuck who is in the room,
*Pres. Trump, Pres. Duda hold press conference - YouTube*
▶ 1:01:47




9 mins ago - Uploaded by Fox News
President Donald _*Trump*_ and Polish President, Andrzej Duda hold a joint _*press conference*_ at the White ...


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> “I don’t think the FBI should be involved because they don’t want to be involved" -- t today.


“That’s not what they do.”


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> “That’s not what they do.”


t doesn’t trust the entire FBI bureau because it’s Director, that Trump appointed, has not demonstrated the “loyalty” to t that t expects of his employees.  Same for the DOJ, whose Trump appointed Attorney General and Assistant AJ in overseeing the Mueller probe, the US attorney for the Southern District of NY convicting 8 felonies, in addition to the Trump appointed official that appointed a career Republican law enforcement and investigator, prosecutor and highly decorated former Marine who served gallantly in the Vietnam conflict, rather than obtain 5 deferments and finally claim bone spurs as a medical excuse to dodge the draft.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, what happened to him?
> Does nobody love him anymore?


Coming soon to a TV near you, pretty boy. 

https://deadline.com/2018/09/james-comey-a-higher-loyalty-miniseries-deal-cbs-studios-billy-ray-alex-kurtzman-shane-salerno-1202467097/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> t doesn’t trust the entire FBI bureau because it’s Director, that Trump appointed, has not demonstrated the “loyalty” to t that t expects of his employees.  Same for the DOJ, whose Trump appointed Attorney General and Assistant AJ in overseeing the Mueller probe, the US attorney for the Southern District of NY convicting 8 felonies, in addition to the Trump appointed official that appointed a career Republican law enforcement and investigator, prosecutor and highly decorated former Marine who served gallantly in the Vietnam conflict, rather than obtain 5 deferments and finally claim bone spurs as a medical excuse to dodge the draft.


You don't know what you don't know.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm starting to think Mark Judge might be the TNT in this whole thing. I'm feeling like Grassley and Hatch have lost the plot a bit. And Mitch is honey bear. So it's really up in the air.

BTW, irrespective of this particular accusation, DKE Kav is a liar and a scoundrel. So there's that.

It's not like he's going to be replaced by Garland or anything, but a partisan hack like Kav shouldn't be on the bench.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Coming soon to a TV near you, pretty boy.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/09/james-comey-a-higher-loyalty-miniseries-deal-cbs-studios-billy-ray-alex-kurtzman-shane-salerno-1202467097/





Friesland said:


> I'm starting to think Mark Judge might be the TNT in this whole thing. I'm feeling like Grassley and Hatch have lost the plot a bit. And Mitch is honey bear. So it's really up in the air.
> 
> BTW, irrespective of this particular accusation, DKE Kav is a liar and a scoundrel. So there's that.
> 
> It's not like he's going to be replaced by Garland or anything, but a partisan hack like Kav shouldn't be on the bench.


lol.
I mean seriously, I lol'd on that one.
lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> t doesn’t trust the entire FBI bureau because it’s Director, that Trump appointed, has not demonstrated the “loyalty” to t that t expects of his employees.  Same for the DOJ, whose Trump appointed Attorney General and Assistant AJ in overseeing the Mueller probe, the US attorney for the Southern District of NY convicting 8 felonies, in addition to the Trump appointed official that appointed a career Republican law enforcement and investigator, prosecutor and highly decorated former Marine who served gallantly in the Vietnam conflict, rather than obtain 5 deferments and finally claim bone spurs as a medical excuse to dodge the draft.


you people...


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm starting to think Mark Judge might be the TNT in this whole thing. I'm feeling like Grassley and Hatch have lost the plot a bit. And Mitch is honey bear. So it's really up in the air.
> 
> BTW, irrespective of this particular accusation, DKE Kav is a liar and a scoundrel. So there's that.
> 
> It's not like he's going to be replaced by Garland or anything, but a partisan hack like Kav shouldn't be on the bench.


Like Clarence Thomas?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Like Clarence Thomas?


They pulled the same trick on both guys.
Its a dud both times.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They pulled the same trick on both guys.
> Its a dud both times.


Thomas lied his way out of it (which is an impeachable offense, BTW).  Will Judge K have the same result?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Thomas lied his way out of it (which is an impeachable offense, BTW).  Will Judge K have the same result?


Sure thing, swami.
There's only one liar in this case, and she aint gonna go under oath.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Thomas lied his way out of it (which is an impeachable offense, BTW).  Will Judge K have the same result?


Anita was shown to be a liar, you dummy.
YouTube · anaidnidnadriht

PREVIEW
3:35
Arlen Specter Interrogates Anita Hill
Jul 20, 2009
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=2ahUKEwidtKPV98XdAhUGbK0KHccQCdwQwqsBMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

Lulz


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Lulz


Is that nazi for ouch?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

So I'm thinking about high school...
And I'm thinking about my crew...
And I'm thinking about how I'm still in touch with all of them...
And I'm thinking: Ok, one of us is a few days away from getting on the Supreme Court, and someone accuses that person of attempted rape... And they say I was in the room when it happened. And I know it's not true. And the Senate asks me to come state that under oath so my good bud can be Scotus. And I say:
"Nah, I'll pass. I don't want to come to Capital Hill and make sure my good friend from high school becomes a Supreme Court justice like he deserves. I'd rather keep writing my crazy books about binge drinking in high school and keep up my youtube channel of weird young girl pix."
And then I think of Mark Judge.
And go "lulz" that f-ker is such a lying little scum.
And then I go for a swim.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2018)

So I'm thinking even more about high school.  And I'm remembering parties. And I'm remembering how 15 year olds got to them.
And I remember: in a car, that someone else drove.
So I'm thinking, hey, there DKE Brett, There's Dr. Ford, there's Mark "I don't wanna talk about it" Judge. There's someone who drove Dr. Ford there.
It was a party, so there's a few other people...
I'm thinking - you know, it's going to be pretty easy to recreate this, even 30 years later, to see if DKE Kav is telling the truth when he says he wasn't at any party.
Now I'm thinking, dinner!
And wondering how Paulie Cooperatingstoolie is doing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So I'm thinking even more about high school.  And I'm remembering parties. And I'm remembering how 15 year olds got to them.
> And I remember: in a car, that someone else drove.
> So I'm thinking, hey, there DKE Brett, There's Dr. Ford, there's Mark "I don't wanna talk about it" Judge. There's someone who drove Dr. Ford there.
> It was a party, so there's a few other people...
> ...


"So I'm thinking" is enough for us.
Thanks for starting with that, saves us some time.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Spoken with the authority of one who knows first hand?
> 
> Now, which one would you be?


That post was dumber than your last one... congrats that's  quite the accomplishment.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anita was shown to be a liar, you dummy.
> YouTube · anaidnidnadriht
> 
> PREVIEW
> ...


So that's why she has been on jail the last 17 years!  No wait, - that's not right - she's a law professor.

After the conflicting testimonies, it was obvious someone was lying.  Maybe they should have undergone polygraph tests to see which one was closest to telling the truth.

Or they could just ask those other 4 witnesses waiting to testify in a similar manner about Thomas and his abusive behavior.  

NB -- Spector even got the actor's name wrong.  It's Long Dong Silver.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So I'm thinking about high school...
> And I'm thinking about my crew...
> And I'm thinking about how I'm still in touch with all of them...
> And I'm thinking: Ok, one of us is a few days away from getting on the Supreme Court, and someone accuses that person of attempted rape... And they say I was in the room when it happened. And I know it's not true. And the Senate asks me to come state that under oath so my good bud can be Scotus. And I say:
> ...


The Republican controlled Senate has the power of subpoena to force this classmate, no matter his alleged hobbies, to appear and testify.  “I don’t recall” is an accepted answer to everything apart from asking his name.

But do they have the balls to subpoena him?  Each act of omission, collusion, subterfuge, and deceit they pull (are they actually going to place women staff members in their Judiciary Committee Room seats to ask questions) to cover the fact all 11 Republican Senators on the committee are white men, isn’t going to be an election commercial in and of itself next month?

For the first time, the WH talking points got through to t himself, AND he repeated them to the press re allowing time to carefully vet before voting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Like Clarence Thomas?


Clarence is a hack as Sotomayer is a hack...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Hot Air

Lindsey Graham: If Ford had no intention of coming forward, why’d she take a polygraph in early August?
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/18/lindsey-graham-ford-no-intention-coming-forward-whyd-take-polygraph-early-august/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjU-M259MbdAhVMb60KHafpBE8QqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw1_3goiyJ0U191iXkE8WTdq


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Jeff Flake Supports Advancing Kavanaugh Nomination If Accuser Refuses To Testify
POLITICS | SCOTT MOREFIELD
'I think we'll have to move to the markup'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/09/18/jeff-flake-kavanaugh-nomination-accuser-refuses-testify/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

John Kerry: A Traitor for the Ages
FRANK HAWKINS
Meeting with the mullahs bookends nearly 50 years of treason. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/john_kerry_a_traitor_for_the_ages.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Just another lying lib whore,

*Feinstein Under Fire, Scrambles To Walk Back 'Truthful' Comment About Kavanaugh Accusation *
By James Barrett


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

One of the first things I would do if I were going to make up a smear allegation is put a witness in the room and ask the FBI to investigate.

That's genius.

You can see how she got her Pepperdine Masters and her PhD.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another lying lib whore,
> 
> *Feinstein Under Fire, Scrambles To Walk Back 'Truthful' Comment About Kavanaugh Accusation *
> By James Barrett


Racist Joe - you ain't a lib. Otherwise, true quote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Racist Joe - you ain't a lib. Otherwise, true quote.


You a fan on this lying twat?
Figures you would be, no morals, just a political hack. I hope she dies a horrible, painful natural death.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*Senator Wants Men to 'Just Shut Up'...*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You a fan on this lying twat?
> Figures you would be, no morals, just a political hack. I hope she dies a horrible, painful natural death.


Of course you do. I was expect no more from you. Soulless, inadequate, racist scum are nothing if not predictable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Of course you do. I was expect no more from you. Soulless, inadequate, racist scum are nothing if not predictable.
> 
> View attachment 3173


Fake News.
Sincerely
Soulless, inadequate, racist scum.

P.S.
You lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*NRO’s Ed Whelan: “Much more” is coming to show that Kavanaugh is innocent*
Allahpundit Sep 19, 2018 1:31 PM
Top Pick





“Senator Feinstein will soon be apologizing to Judge Kavanaugh.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*Chuck Grassley: Ford can testify in closed session, but FBI role is ‘complete’*
John Sexton Sep 19, 2018 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“No other OUTSIDE investigation is necessary…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Good enough for me. Lets vote.

*Another Potential Witness Named By Kavanaugh Accuser Denies Claims *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

When Mika agrees with the republicans you know she is right, you people are toast



*Brzezinski: GOP Letting Ford Testify, But Dems ‘Moving the Goalpost’*
58EmailGoogle+Twitter

19 Sep 2018431
With Supreme Court justice nominee Brett Kavanaugh’s confirmation on hold amid Dr. Christine Blasey Ford’s accusations of sexual assault decades ago, MSNBC “Morning Joe” co-host Mika Brzezinski argued that Democrats were “moving the goalpost” on Republicans because they want to allow Ford the chance to testify and now they are not cooperating.



“ome Republicans could argue this is moving the goalpost,” Brzezinski said Wednesday. “And it’s moving the goalpost in an impossible direction because every legal analyst we have had on the show, you’re a lawyer, you know the law, there’s no way of finding out what happened in high school. There are statutes of limitations for a reason.”



“So, we need to hear from her. And that’s why everybody is open to hearing from [Ford]. But if she doesn’t want to speak, if she doesn’t want to testify, you have to wonder what the Republicans really are supposed to do except demand a vote. This is something that happened in high school. This is going to need her voice. There is no other way around it. No one can do it for her,” she continued


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

US News
*Shorter Chuck Grassley to Christine Blasey Ford: “It’s ‘put up or shut up’ time” *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*‘So you lied’? Woman who said she knew of alleged Kavanaugh-Ford incident just torpedoed her own credibility

Posted at 12:45 pm on September 19, 2018 by Sarah D.*
*https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/09/19/so-you-lied-woman-who-said-she-knew-of-alleged-kavanaugh-ford-incident-just-torpedoed-her-own-credibility/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> One of the first things I would do if I were going to make up a smear allegation is put a witness in the room and ask the FBI to investigate.
> 
> That's genius.
> 
> You can see how she got her Pepperdine Masters and her PhD.


Why aren't your friends calling for an FBI investigation into this matter?
*DNC Ellison Accuser Releases Medical Document Saying She Feared 'Retribution'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*Susan Collins, Flake, Corker Offer Private Testimony to Kavanaugh Accuser*
12EmailGoogle+Twitter






Getty: Win McNamee, Aaron P. Bernstein, Yamil Lage/AFP
19 Sep 201886
*Sen. Susan Collins (R-ME) publicly asked Dr. Christine Blasey Ford Wednesday afternoon to “reconsider” testifying before the Senate with her story of an alleged high school sexual assault from Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.*
“I hope that Dr. Ford will reconsider and testify before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Monday,” Collins wrote on her Twitter account. “It is my understanding that the Committee has offered to hold either a public or a private session, whichever would make her more comfortable.”


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Is there really any avenue the entire Senate Judiciary Committee Republican delegation of 11 white men can do, or not do, along with their Republican leadership of all white men, along with the uncontrovertable sexist and misogynist white man in the WH, and all his most senior advisors of wealthy white men to do anything that won’t be a negative in the midterms for each Republican in both houses of Congress up for re-election they had no idea would be another issue against reelection?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2018)

Dr. Ford just yelled fire in the theater....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Is there really any avenue the entire Senate Judiciary Committee Republican delegation of 11 white men can do, or not do, along with their Republican leadership of all white men, along with the uncontrovertable sexist and misogynist white man in the WH, and all his most senior advisors of wealthy white men to do anything that won’t be a negative in the midterms for each Republican in both houses of Congress up for re-election they had no idea would be another issue against reelection?


Those f'n deplorables....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Is there really any avenue the entire Senate Judiciary Committee Republican delegation of 11 white men can do, or not do, along with their Republican leadership of all white men, along with the uncontrovertable sexist and misogynist white man in the WH, and all his most senior advisors of wealthy white men to do anything that won’t be a negative in the midterms for each Republican in both houses of Congress up for re-election they had no idea would be another issue against reelection?


Just win baby. Trump is no different than he was before his election, do you have different feelings now?
His base is happier than they were before they elected him and everyone can see what he is doing with the economy.
You are sure stuck on this racist BS, how did that work out in November 16?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*Collins: “It’s not fair for Judge Kavanaugh for her not to come forward and testify”*
Ed Morrissey Sep 19, 2018 4:01 PM
Top Pick





Demand for FBI probe “reverses the normal order of things.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Rubber meet road,


On Kavanaugh, Did Democrats Execute A Brilliant Kill Move Or Did Another Bomb Go Off In Their Faces?; UPDATE: FBI Says This Is A 'Political Issue... Not A Law Enforcement One'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*Here's All Of The Evidence Against Brett Kavanaugh*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dr. Ford just yelled fire in the theater....


We'll see, but I bet you don't know a lot of Pepperdine grads who have kids, a decent, secure job, no public profile who decide: I know, I'll make up false, explosive accusations against a guy, say there's a witness to it (who is not my friend/co-conspirator) and toss that out there for laughs. And then invite the FBI to  investigate me.  That's a very mentally damaged person if that was her plan.

I have no idea about Dr. Ford's veracity, but it is clear that Kavanaugh and Judge were heavy drinking high school and college kids. It will not be impossible to find others who were at parties with DKE Kav and Judge (and Ford.)  A bit of inquiry will quickly indicate wether there really is a flame making that smoke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We'll see, but I bet you don't know a lot of Pepperdine grads who have kids, a decent, secure job, no public profile who decide: I know, I'll make up false, explosive accusations against a guy, say there's a witness to it (who is not my friend/co-conspirator) and toss that out there for laughs. And then invite the FBI to  investigate me.  That's a very mentally damaged person if that was her plan.
> 
> I have no idea about Dr. Ford's veracity, but it is clear that Kavanaugh and Judge were heavy drinking high school and college kids. It will not be impossible to find others who were at parties with DKE Kav and Judge (and Ford.)  A bit of inquiry will quickly indicate wether there really is a flame making that smoke.


More evidence of the ruling class (spoiled brats from the upper crust who feel entitled to do as they please) that have ingenuously co-opted the help of the fearful, the aggrieved, the naive and easily influenced to do their bidding. The burden of paying taxes to finance this country, to protect and die for this country has never been as heavy as it is now . . . and working class right wing nutters have been brainwashed into supporting this trend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More evidence of the ruling class (spoiled brats from the upper crust who feel entitled to do as they please) that have ingenuously co-opted the help of the fearful, the aggrieved, the naive and easily influenced to do their bidding. The burden of paying taxes to finance this country, to protect and die for this country has never been as heavy as it is now . . . and working class right wing nutters have been brainwashed into supporting this trend.


You must be talking about the Clintons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We'll see, but I bet you don't know a lot of Pepperdine grads who have kids, a decent, secure job, no public profile who decide: I know, I'll make up false, explosive accusations against a guy, say there's a witness to it (who is not my friend/co-conspirator) and toss that out there for laughs. And then invite the FBI to  investigate me.  That's a very mentally damaged person if that was her plan.
> 
> I have no idea about Dr. Ford's veracity, but it is clear that Kavanaugh and Judge were heavy drinking high school and college kids. It will not be impossible to find others who were at parties with DKE Kav and Judge (and Ford.)  A bit of inquiry will quickly indicate wether there really is a flame making that smoke.


You are just a jack off who doesn't know what the fuck you are talking about, ready to ruin a mans' reputation and career on info no prosecutor would ever bring to trial.
Yeah, you are a credit to your party.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

The thing that's so inspiring about racist Joe is his keen analytical skills. "Wet stuff's mud, long stuff's tape." Joe.

Now, any of you all who aren't too far gone from drinking stereo care to explain why a Pepperdine grad professor with steady job, home and kids would knowingly make a false accusation against a powerful, well-connected US Federal judge, name a witness, invite an FBI investigation, and bring on the kind of attention and attack she has watched other accusers, from Hill to Lewinski to Jones to Daniels endure?

Lion? Pretty boy with the hair? You got a theory?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Where is the FBI investigation?
*Mark Cuban Cuts $10M Check To Women's Orgs After MAVS Probe...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More evidence of the ruling class (spoiled brats from the upper crust who feel entitled to do as they please) that have ingenuously co-opted the help of the fearful, the aggrieved, the naive and easily influenced to do their bidding. The burden of paying taxes to finance this country, to protect and die for this country has never been as heavy as it is now . . . and working class right wing nutters have been brainwashed into supporting this trend.


 . . . and she is getting death threats from nutters like (or actually) the ones in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The thing that's so inspiring about racist Joe is his keen analytical skills. "Wet stuff's mud, long stuff's tape." Joe.
> 
> Now, any of you all who aren't too far gone from drinking stereo care to explain why a Pepperdine grad professor with steady job, home and kids would knowingly make a false accusation against a powerful, well-connected US Federal judge, name a witness, invite an FBI investigation, and bring on the kind of attention and attack she has watched other accusers, from Hill to Lewinski to Jones to Daniels endure?
> 
> Lion? Pretty boy with the hair? You got a theory?


Lets ask Feinstein, she's the one who is now saying she doesn't know if it's true and where can I get some stereo? Sounds like some good shit.
She is a partisan liberal pussy hat bitch, what else do you need to know?
Where did Clinton and Obama go to school?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and she is getting death threats from nutters like (or actually) the ones in here.


Who is giving her death threats? She brought all this on herself and now she doesn't want to talk about it, took a lie detector and hired an attorney in august before she said she wanted to stay hidden,
Wise up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets ask Feinstein, she's the one who is now saying she doesn't know if it's true and where can I get some stereo? Sounds like some good shit.
> She is a partisan liberal pussy hat bitch, what else do you need to know?
> Where did Clinton and Obama go to school?


There are plenty of conservative judges.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The thing that's so inspiring about racist Joe is his keen analytical skills. "Wet stuff's mud, long stuff's tape." Joe.
> 
> Now, any of you all who aren't too far gone from drinking stereo care to explain why a Pepperdine grad professor with steady job, home and kids would knowingly make a false accusation against a powerful, well-connected US Federal judge, name a witness, invite an FBI investigation, and bring on the kind of attention and attack she has watched other accusers, from Hill to Lewinski to Jones to Daniels endure?
> 
> Lion? Pretty boy with the hair? You got a theory?


Why do you think she scrubbed her social media?
Why did they wait until after the hearings?
Why won't she come talk about it?
Her bluff was called and she's got nothing.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

We'll see. I have no idea.
But she wants an investigation.
DKE Kav doesn't.
Mark Judge won't come talk.
We shall see.
Meanwhile, she's getting death threats, had to move, has had to pay personal security (which is very expensive, btw. Try it some time. Costs a ton.) and Kav is still a judge, even if he doesn't get on Scotus.
What's the upside for Dr. Ford?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We'll see. I have no idea.
> But she wants an investigation.
> DKE Kav doesn't.
> Mark Judge won't come talk.
> ...


Allegedly getting "death threats".
She's a liberal activist, and this stunt evidence that her pot is probably cracked.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What's the upside for Dr. Ford?


$$$
That, and she's a wild eyed true believer.
AKA "crackpot".

She has a go fund me page now so all you people can pay her to lie.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just a jack off who doesn't know what the fuck you are talking about, ready to ruin a mans' reputation and career on info no prosecutor would ever bring to trial.
> Yeah, you are a credit to your party.


If a prosecutor got this info, he would order an investigation before deciding whether to go to trial.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> If a prosecutor got this info, he would order an investigation before deciding whether to go to trial.


There is no jurisdiction, and no crime.
There is a vague allegation of something that happened when both parties were minors.
Its a political shit show at best.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no jurisdiction, and no crime.
> There is a vague allegation of something that happened when both parties were minors.
> Its a political shit show at best.


...says the plumber/lawyer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> ...says the plumber/lawyer.


I lay pipe, and I lay down the law.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Allegedly getting "death threats".
> She's a liberal activist, and this stunt evidence that her pot is probably cracked.


If the FBI investigated the alleged death threats, they should be able to tell if they are genuine real quickly, right?


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I lay pipe, and I lay down the law.


Do you know any laws besides the "shit flows downhill" law?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> If the FBI investigated the alleged death threats, they should be able to tell if they are genuine real quickly, right?


"If" seems to be your favorite word lately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you know any laws besides the "shit flows downhill" law?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "If" seems to be your favorite word lately.


It's better to consider the evidence than to jump to the preformed conclusion.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

TRUMP MOCKING.  Yes, this is the right thread. 

A collection of artistic depictions of a certain well-mocked deserving mysogynist’s junk, from at least one direct eyewitness.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> It's better to consider the evidence than to jump to the preformed conclusion.


What evidence starts with "if"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> TRUMP MOCKING.  Yes, this is the right thread.
> 
> A collection of artistic depictions of a certain well-mocked deserving mysogynist’s junk, from at least one direct eyewitness.
> 
> View attachment 3185 View attachment 3184 View attachment 3183 View attachment 3182 View attachment 3180 View attachment 3181


I see you've added a Morel.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> $$$
> That, and she's a wild eyed true believer.
> AKA "crackpot".
> 
> She has a go fund me page now so all you people can pay her to lie.


We'll see.
But I've had to budget a small security detail for a family before. It is crazy-expensive if you do it right, esp. with kids going to school.
She went to Pepperdine in the 90's. You and I both know what the culture there was "pre-Starr."
She has a very limited history of political action.
Again, I have no idea. But DKE Kav has/had a drinking problem. His friend Mark Judge is a drunk, a creep and being very squirrley.
And, of course, she has asked for an investigation. He has not.
If push came to shove, I would not bet on Kav.
This party will be fairly easy to ID with time and investigation, and someone will recall if Kav was there. If he was, he is lying and should not be on Scotus.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We'll see.
> But I've had to budget a small security detail for a family before. It is crazy-expensive if you do it right, esp. with kids going to school.
> She went to Pepperdine in the 90's. You and I both know what the culture there was "pre-Starr."
> She has a very limited history of political action.
> ...


Pepperdine is a fine institution, but that doesnt make her a saint.
She has a history, and her history includes left wing activism.
The whole thing is obviously contrived imho.
Its really obvious.

I dont think you are intentionally insulting my intelligence, but its *really* obvious whats going on here.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What evidence starts with "if"?


All of it.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine is a fine institution, but that doesnt make her a saint.
> She has a history, and her history includes left wing activism.
> The whole thing is obviously contrived imho.
> Its really obvious.
> ...


Obvious?  And then you bring up "insulting my intelligence".  Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Obvious?  And then you bring up "insulting my intelligence".  Sad.


Anybody ask you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> All of it.


Oh, jeeez.
This oughta be good.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine is a fine institution, but that doesnt make her a saint.
> She has a history, and her history includes left wing activism.
> The whole thing is obviously contrived imho.
> Its really obvious.
> ...


Hm. Ok.
Again, we'll see.
Dr. Ford wants an FBI investigation. Lying to the FBI is a crime (see Dec. 18 Flynn).
DKE Kav does not want an investigation.
Mark Judge does not want to speak to investigators.

One option would be for Dr. Ford to open a complaint with MontCo police as there is no (I believe) statute of limitation for felony sexual assault in Maryland (not sure this was the case at the time of the alleged assault.)

The second part of the logic here is what is the end game?
For those suggesting this is a conspiracy, how does risking her own credibility to bring down Kavanaugh help? Trump will simply nominate Eid or another on the list.
It does not make a lot of sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm. Ok.
> Again, we'll see.
> Dr. Ford wants an FBI investigation. Lying to the FBI is a crime (see Dec. 18 Flynn).
> DKE Kav does not want an investigation.
> ...


Where is the federal crime?
It makes sense as far as crackpots are concerned.
The object is to somehow delay the confirmation until after the midterms.
Thats it.
This is the final Hail Mary play.
OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> If a prosecutor got this info, he would order an investigation before deciding whether to go to trial.


It's been too long Gramps, I thought you knew something about everything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> It's better to consider the evidence than to jump to the preformed conclusion.


Just like you did with Trump, right mr prosecutor?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine is a fine institution, but that doesnt make her a saint.
> She has a history, and her history includes left wing activism.
> The whole thing is obviously contrived imho.
> Its really obvious.
> ...


Everyone knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm. Ok.
> Again, we'll see.
> Dr. Ford wants an FBI investigation. Lying to the FBI is a crime (see Dec. 18 Flynn).
> DKE Kav does not want an investigation.
> ...


Are you kidding me? She will be a hero. Kennedy killed a woman and was one of the most powerful senator ever. Clinton stayed in office after his crimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where is the federal crime?
> It makes sense as far as crackpots are concerned.
> The object is to somehow delay the confirmation until after the midterms.
> Thats it.
> ...


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you kidding me? She will be a hero. She has a job where she cant be fired. Kennedy killed a woman and was one of the most powerful senator ever. Clinton stayed in office after his crimes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Obvious?  And then you bring up "insulting my intelligence".  Sad.


He's very sensitive in that area.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's very sensitive in that area.


Thanks for caring, Dr. No (no)


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where is the federal crime?
> It makes sense as far as crackpots are concerned.
> The object is to somehow delay the confirmation until after the midterms.
> Thats it.
> ...


True, in my illiterate opinion, from the standpoint of the Democratic leadership in the hope of a Democrat controlled Senate.  

From the level of Ford, Judge, Ford therapist notes, Ford husband and those Ford told years ago, versus the 11 for 11 white men on the Republican Judiciary Panel, overseen by a full pack of old white men in charge of the Republican Senate, the optics for elections in six weeks and the surging women voter rolls throughout the country suggest the Republican legislators in both houses have a lot to be concerned about in so easily botching this in so many floor traps they can thank in no particular order:

Trump for being Trump.  McConnell for setting his Merritt Garland rule.  Hatch and Grassley for not pressing to subpoena Judge to open session to say he has no recall, under oath and penalty of perjury.  Grassley for cavalierly suggesting, I’m told, having Ford and Kavannaugh sit at the same table together.  And Trump again for not at least following HW Bush’s decency to order an FBI investigation. 

Me uneducated, thinks if a Dem controlled Senate takes over, the McConnell Rule goes into full effect.  No SCOTUS voting until Nov, 2020. 

Thomas is my Deadpool first pick.  No exercise, bad eating habits.  Coronary in the waiting.  RBG may be old, but she takes damn good care of herself, mentally and physically.  
The rest are either a hodge podge of semi to actually healthy for their ages to last well past 2020.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> True, in my illiterate opinion, from the standpoint of the Democratic leadership in the hope of a Democrat controlled Senate.
> 
> From the level of Ford, Judge, Ford therapist notes, Ford husband and those Ford told years ago, versus the 11 for 11 white men on the Republican Judiciary Panel, overseen by a full pack of old white men in charge of the Republican Senate, the optics for elections in six weeks and the surging women voter rolls throughout the country suggest the Republican legislators in both houses have a lot to be concerned about in so easily botching this in so many floor traps they can thank in no particular order:
> 
> ...


See?
Even us uneducated, deplorable dregs, can see the forest for the gump.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like you did with Trump, right mr prosecutor?


My opinions of t are based on his legal record and observations of his behavior.  You have the same information available to you, and your judgment inexplicably failed.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where is the federal crime?
> It makes sense as far as crackpots are concerned.
> The object is to somehow delay the confirmation until after the midterms.
> Thats it.
> ...


In the case of a Senate confirmation of a Presidential nomination, the FBI's role is expanded from the domain of federal crimes to that of a general investigative agency.  They're really good at it.  

You didn't know that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> In the case of a Senate confirmation of a Presidential nomination, the FBI's role is expanded from the domain of federal crimes to that of a general investigative agency.  They're really good at it.
> 
> You didn't know that?


https://t.co/hM4vDv2e8x

I think the FBI has already chimed in.
You didnt know that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

espola said:


> My opinions of t are based on his legal record and observations of his behavior.  You have the same information available to you, and your judgment inexplicably failed.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> True, in my illiterate opinion, from the standpoint of the Democratic leadership in the hope of a Democrat controlled Senate.
> 
> From the level of Ford, Judge, Ford therapist notes, Ford husband and those Ford told years ago, versus the 11 for 11 white men on the Republican Judiciary Panel, overseen by a full pack of old white men in charge of the Republican Senate, the optics for elections in six weeks and the surging women voter rolls throughout the country suggest the Republican legislators in both houses have a lot to be concerned about in so easily botching this in so many floor traps they can thank in no particular order:
> 
> ...


What's wrong with old white men?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where is the federal crime?
> It makes sense as far as crackpots are concerned.
> The object is to somehow delay the confirmation until after the midterms.
> Thats it.
> ...


But silly.  There is plenty of time before midterms.  Ali Eid would be a slam dunk - 30 days max.
And midterms are not going to mater anyway.  Confirmation is a Senate issue, not a House issue.
I didn't say there was a federal crime.  But why would she invite the FBI to interview her if she were going to lie?
If I were DKE Kav I'd want a full investigation, even if I was confirmed, to fully clear my name.
And, of course, you have conveniently ignored Mark Judge, who either was or wasn't there.
(Oh, and cute and inevitable move by Hatch, to claim now that Kav never said he wasn't at that party to he was never at a party "like that.")

Will be interesting to see how it plays.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Not to be too clear about it, you stereo-sodded racist dim-bulb: Dr. Ford is a professor in NoCal. She is not elected to anything. Got it?
You're welcome.
Love
Friesland



Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you kidding me? She will be a hero. Kennedy killed a woman and was one of the most powerful senator ever. Clinton stayed in office after his crimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Not to be too clear about it, you stereo-sodded racist dim-bulb: Dr. Ford is a professor in NoCal. She is not elected to anything. Got it?
> You're welcome.
> Love
> Friesland


She hasn't agreed to testify to the FBI, she wants kavanaugh investigated.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She hasn't agreed to testify to the FBI, she wants kavanaugh investigated.


Really?  Your news source is that bad?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She hasn't agreed to testify to the FBI, she wants kavanaugh investigated.


A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone. The ship is taking on water and listing hard off the starboard.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She hasn't agreed to testify to the FBI, she wants kavanaugh investigated.


Say "hi" to Dr. Ford when you speak to her again.

I will suggest everyone look into Mark Judge's history- past and recent. He is one very... uh... unusual guy. A little... quirky... shall we say.

Hope we get to see him in front of the Senate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

“I hope to be able to put this up as one of my crowning achievements that I was able to... expose something that is truly a cancer in our country,” Trump told The Hill when asked what he thought the outcome of his feud with the FBI would be.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with old white men?


Pragmatically, a word I had to look up to understand its meaning, they are dying out.  Meanwhile young and middle-aged women and older of all colors and backgrounds and religions and politics are flooding voter rolls throughout the country.  That is an inconvenient fact to many Republican House candidates in closely polling elections.  As to the Senate, seats such as Ted Cruz’ in Texas once in the very safe red zone are no longer there.  

Trends, another new word for me, are just that.  Indicators to be considered.  

Your “Hillary got trounced in 2016” retort is all teed up.  So feel better if it helps soothe your thin weak ego.  I make no prediction on the midterms.  I only note the current facts of surging numbers of women registering to vote everywhere, no matter how many impairments Republican controlled state legislatures have been quietly plotting to gerrymander in their party’s favor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone. The ship is taking on water and listing hard off the starboard.


You have been taking legal classes from dadd-e?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand says 'forcing' Christine Blasey Ford into a sham hearing is 'silencing her'
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/09/19/sen-kirsten-gillibrand-says-forcing-christine-blasey-ford-into-a-sham-hearing-is-silencing-her/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Say "hi" to Dr. Ford when you speak to her again.
> 
> I will suggest everyone look into Mark Judge's history- past and recent. He is one very... uh... unusual guy. A little... quirky... shall we say.
> 
> Hope we get to see him in front of the Senate.


Sen. Grassley willing to fly committee staffers to California to meet with Christine Blasey Ford in person
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/09/19/sen-grassley-willing-to-fly-committee-staffers-to-california-to-meet-with-christine-blasey-ford-in-person/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

We now know where fries gets his talking points.



‘Get a hammer, you jack*ass’! Lawrence O’Donnell is flat-out LYING about Kavanaugh-Ford; UPDATED

As Twitchy told you earlier, Lawrence O’Donnell affirmed his belief in Brett Kavanaugh’s guilt, proclaiming that “people who make up stories don’t ask the FBI to investigate those stories”:


Lawrence O'Donnell

✔@Lawrence
https://twitter.com/Lawrence/status/1042420328134320129

Lying to the FBI is a crime. 

Dr. Christine Blasey Ford wants to talk to the FBI. 

Brett Kavanaugh doesn’t want to talk to the FBI. 

Kavanaugh’s friend & witness Mark Judge doesn’t want to talk to the FBI. 

They all know lying to the FBI is a crime.

7:29 AM - Sep 19, 2018


(((AG)))@AG_Conservative
https://twitter.com/AG_Conservative/status/1042473053031215104

I know you're a dishonest hack, but lying to Congress is also a crime. 

Kavanaugh, Judge, and the other disputing witness have all sent official letters which risk that crime if they are lying.

Only person that has not made any legally-binding claims is Ford.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Fitton: Strzok-Page Emails -- FBI Officials Used Unsecure Email for Sensitive Data*



_





AP Photo/Evan Vucci
TOM FITTON 20 Sep 2018 


*Thanks to our efforts in the courts, we’ve known for some time now that Hillary Clinton used her unsecure illicit email system to transmit sensitive information.*

Turns out those supposedly investigating her in the FBI did some of the same.

We just received 47 pages of records from the Department of Justice, including email exchanges between fired FBI official Peter Strzok and FBI attorney Lisa Page revealing that FBI officials used unsecure devices in discussing how the U.S. could improve the sharing of sensitive data with the European Union top executive governing commission.

The documents also reveal that high-ranking FBI officials were not properly read-in to top-secret programs.

We obtained the documents through a January 2018 Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit filed after the DOJ failed respond to a December 4, 2017 FOIA request (Judicial Watch v. U.S. Department of Justice (No. 1:18-cv-00154)). We were seeking:

_

_All records of communications, including but not limited to, emails, text messages and instant chats, between FBI official Peter Strzok and FBI attorney Lisa Page;_
_All travel requests, travel authorizations, travel vouchers and expense reports of Peter Strzok._
_All travel requests, travel authorizations, travel vouchers and expense reports of Lisa Page._
_The newly obtained emails came in response to a May 21 order by U.S. District Judge Reggie B. Walton to the FBI to begin processing 13,000 pages of records exchanged exclusively between Strzok and Page between February 1, 2015, and December 2017. The FBI refuses to timely process the records and will not complete review and production of all the Strzok-Page materials until at least 2020.

In a January 30, 2016 email exchange sent entirely over unsecure devices, top former FBI officials including General Counsel Jim Baker, Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, Strzok, Page, unidentified individuals from the DOJ’s National Security Division and NSA General Counsel Glenn Gerstell, discuss a draft document with the subject line: “Revised IC Safe Harbor Letter (from [redacted] using [redacted] iPad).”

Baker notes in the exchange that he is attempting to work on the document using his smartphone: “So it is not possible to read the redlines on my smartphone. If you are still at the office, can you please save the redline version as a PDF and then resend? Thanks.”

Also, in the exchange, Strzok writes to Page “AND [GOD***MIT] GIVEN EVERYTHING GOING ON WHY IS [redacted] USING A YAHOO! ACCOUNT FOR THIS? (Actually, apparently a Yahoo! Account from [redacted’s] iPad. Make him stop!!!!!!”


IC Safe Harbor refers to a European Commission data-sharing arrangement with the United States that allowed for the transfer of personally identifiable information from the EU to the U.S. The arrangement was invalidated by the European Court of Justice in 2015 after disclosures of NSA surveillance operations by Edward Snowden. The court ordered that a new, stronger version of the arrangement be reached by January 31, 2016.

Five hundred million Yahoo! accounts reportedly were hacked in 2014. And, “a different attack in 2013 compromised more than 1 billion accounts. The two attacks are the largest known security breaches of one company’s computer network.” According to IT experts, the iPad is also notoriously insecure from hacking.

In a February 5, 2016, email Strzok indicates to Page that at least two, and possibly more, top FBI officials had not been properly “read-in” to top-secret, compartmented programs. Those included McCabe and Assistant Director for Counterintelligence Bill Preistap. It is indicated Page needs some read-ins as well.

Strzok writes:


Lisa — you were right, I was wrong (first time for everything), you’re good. Andy, however needs [redacted] (as does Bill P). I will take care of Bill — would you or someone on DD staff handle paperwork for Andy? Looking to get a bulk read-in done next week; to the extent Andy wants to join, I will let you know the time. I suspect, he (/you) may need other compartments as well, so it might make sense to do his separately en masse (that’s French for “all at once” … I’m not just a leader, I’m an educator).

Page responds:

Aww, it’s so cute that you think this is the first time you’ve been wrong. No reason to disrupt the fantasy now; the sad truth of reality will come crushing down soon enough.

In a January 28, 2016, email to Page, Strzok apparently mocks people with developmental disabilities when he complains to Page about the inefficient mail handling system: “Cool — I have three pieces of mail for 7th floor – what’s the easiest way to get them into the system there rather than waiting on Melwood mail system?”

Melwood is a nonprofit organization which helps those with developmental disabilities get jobs (such as sorting mail). The FBI employs and has even given awards to people placed by Melwood.

Here we see the top echelon of U.S. cyber security and law enforcement officials looking like Keystone Cops. And the emails show Strzok’s extreme lack of professional behavior in his FBI communications. Judicial Watch is frustrated by the FBI’s slow roll of documents at a rate that will not see all releasable Page-Strzok documents provided until 2020.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Blasey Ford Must Be Acknowledged and Then Dismissed
WILLIAM L. GENSERT
To say Blasey Ford's story doesn't hold together is putting it kindly.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/blasey_ford_must_be_acknowledged_and_then_dismissed.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Kavanaugh, Ellison, and the Presumption of Innocence
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
When charges are against Democrats, #MeToo becomes #MeNeither.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/kavanaugh_ellison_and_the_presumption_of_innocence.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Ford vs. Kavanaugh: There's Nothing to Investigate
TOM TRINKO
What does Christine Ford actually want the FBI to do?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/ford_vs_kavanaugh_theres_nothing_to_investigate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Brett Kavanaugh and the left's 'guilty until proven innocent' regime
SEPTEMBER 20, 2018
It is worth reminding everyone that the "guilty until proven innocent" movement made its debut under the Obama administration.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/brett_kavanaugh_and_the_lefts_guilty_until_proven_innocent_regime.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Democrats and the press just as sure about midterms as they were in 2016
SEPTEMBER 19, 2018
As the media press doom and gloom onto the supposed mood of Republicans, quite a few bright spots are emerging out in the hinterlands, leaving Democra...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/democrats_and_the_press_just_as_sure_about_midterms_as_they_were_in_2016.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

SEPTEMBER 19, 2018
*Democrats moving the goalposts on Kavanaugh, again and again*
By Monica Showalter
The latest on the Supreme Court confirmation saga of Judge Brett Kavanaugh is a doozy, according to this headline from the Washington Post: "Woman who accused Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault wants FBI to investigate incident before she testifies to Senate."

That's because it represents yet another effort to move the goalposts in wrapping up this nomination for the Supreme Court. They've done that a lot, something like four times. None of us is dumb. We all know that the Democrats' plan is to run out the clock on the nomination and hope the Senate shifts to the Democrats at the midterms to ensure that only a leftist can be seated on the high court. If that means ruining an innocent man's life with an unprovable charge, well, that's something the left's comfortable with, because Kavanaugh is a Republican, and not just any Republican, but the worst kind in their books: a Trump nominee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank you Mr Obama.
Impeach 45!
You dumb fucks.
JOBLESS CLAIMS 49-YEAR LOW
STOCKS RECORD HIGH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*North Carolina Boy Asks Donald Trump for a Hug After Hurricane Florence*
4,385


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone. The ship is taking on water and listing hard off the starboard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Democratic Senator Furious Over Republicans Offering Kavanaugh's Accuser Opportunity To Testify*
*"The callousness with which she was treated."*





Screenshot: CNN Video

ByRyan Saavedra
@realsaavedra
September 19, 2018
42.6k views
Sen. Mazie Hirono (D-HI) expressed her anger at Republicans on Wednesday for giving Judge Brett Kavanaugh's accuser the opportunity to testify before the Senate Judiciary Committee so that her voice can be heard before a vote to confirm Kavanaugh takes place.

Appearing on CNN's "New Day," Hirono said that she did not know that Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) was sitting on a letter that contained allegations against Kavanaugh.

"You know what happened right after she came forward on Sunday?" Hirono asked. "I think that's when most of us read about it. That the committee said, 'Oh, hey, we want to have a hearing with you. How about this coming Tuesday? Oh, if that's not good, how about Thursday?' The callousness with which she was treated."

"You know, for any of us to have dealt at all with the experience of sexual trauma knows that this is a very particularly damaging kind of experience," Hirono continued. "And you do not treat a person who has gone through this like, 'Oh, well, hey, how about this?' You know, I think it's appalling."


Hirono claimed that if Christine Blasey Ford testifies, she will be "re-victimized" as she continued to criticize Republican's offer to Ford, which she said "is additional callousness from my colleagues that I am totally appalled by."

WATCH:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*If Ford won’t show, proceed to confirmation, says … Tennessee Democrat*
Ed Morrissey Sep 20, 2018 8:41 AM





Deadline


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

No wonder Ca is so fucked up, with this guy running things,
*Jerry Brown on Trump: Something’s got to happen to this guy, if we don’t get rid of him he’ll wreck the world*
Allahpundit Sep 19, 2018 10:41 PM





What


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Democratic Senator Furious Over Republicans Offering Kavanaugh's Accuser Opportunity To Testify*
> *"The callousness with which she was treated."*
> 
> 
> ...


How about an affadavit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*I am Spartacus.
What a dick head.*

Confirmation of Judge Kavanaugh
5 hours ago
*Booker's push for Kavanaugh vote delay called out over his 1992 column detailing teenage groping*
By  Lukas Mikelionis   | Fox News


*Booker touts 'Spartacus moment' over Kavanaugh documents*
Mike Emanuel previews the final round of Kavanaugh hearings.

New Jersey Democratic Sen. Cory Booker is facing accusations of hypocrisy over his calls to delay the confirmation vote of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh amid sexual misconduct allegations, as he once admitted groping a friend without her consent in high school.



The senator, who urged the Senate Judiciary Committee to first let the FBI conduct an investigation after California professor Christine Blasey Ford accused the high court nominee of sexual assault over 35 years ago, once wrote an article detailing an instance where he groped a female friend. 






A portion of Cory Booker's 1992 column.  (The Stanford Daily)

“New Year's Eve 1984 I will never forget. I was 15. As the ball dropped, I leaned over to hug a friend and she met me instead with an overwhelming kiss. As we fumbled upon the bed, I remember debating my next 'move' as if it were a chess game,” Booker wrote in the student-run Stanford Daily newspaper in 1992.

“With the 'Top Gun' slogan ringing in my head, I slowly reached for her breast. After having my hand pushed away once, I reached my 'mark,’” he continued, without explaining what he meant by “mark.”

"With the 'Top Gun' slogan ringing in my head, I slowly reached for her breast. After having my hand pushed away once, I reached my 'mark.'"

- Cory Booker
“Our groping ended soon and while no 'relationship' ensued, a friendship did. You see, the next week in school she told me that she was drunk that night and didn't really know what she was doing,” he added.

Booker’s intent of the column was to detail his transformation from a 15-year-old who was “trotting around the bases and stealing second” to someone who was called a “man-hater” over his pro-women views.


“In retrospect, my soliloquy titled ‘The Oppressive Nature of Male Dominated Society and Its Violent Manifestations Rape, Anorexia, Battered Wives’ may have been a surreptitious attempt to convince her that I was a sensitive man, but more likely I was trying to convince myself that my attitudes had changed,” he wrote.


The now-senator came back to the topic a few months later in 1992, penning another article that mentioned the controversial column, which he said was about “date rape,” and admitted that his actions were at odds with his beliefs.

“But by my second column, as I raised my noble pen to address the issue of date rape, I realized that the person holding it wasn't so noble after all,” he wrote. “With this issue as with so many others, a dash of sincere introspection has revealed to me a dangerous gap — a gap between my beliefs and my actions.”

"With this issue as with so many others, a dash of sincere introspection has revealed to me a dangerous gap — a gap between my beliefs and my actions."

- Cory Booker
The columns by Booker, a potential 2020 presidential contender, have resurfaced after he became one of the leading voices of the Democratic opposition against Kavanaugh’s confirmation.

Following allegations of sexual misconduct against Kavanaugh, which he vehemently denied, Booker said the accusations are “serious, credible, and deeply troubling.” After the committee vote was delayed and Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley invited both Ford and Kavanaugh to testify on Monday, Booker called for an FBI investigation before holding a hearing.

Paul Mulshine, a columnist for the Star-Ledger, the largest newspaper in New Jersey, wrote Thursday that Booker’s columns will put him in an awkward position amid the scandal rocking the confirmation hearings.

“Based on that Stanford Daily column, Booker should be giving Kavanaugh the benefit of the doubt as well. The point of it was that the future senator had ‘a wake-up call’ and decided ‘I will never be the same.’”

Booker’s office pushed back strongly. 

“This disingenuous right-wing attack, which has circulated online and in partisan outlets for the past five years, rings hollow to anyone who reads the entirety of Senator Booker’s Stanford Daily column,” a spokesperson for the senator said in a statement to Fox News.

“The column is in fact a direct criticism of a culture that encourages young men to take advantage of women -- written at a time when so candidly discussing these issues was rare -- and speaks to the impact Senator Booker’s experience working to help rape and sexual assault survivors as a college peer counselor had on


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I am Spartacus.
> What a dick head.*
> 
> Confirmation of Judge Kavanaugh
> ...


So much for bullet proof glass houses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Media
*WHOA NELLY! Rumor has it info has been obtained that will 100% exonerate Kavanaugh (Feinstein set to apologize?)*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Pragmatically, a word I had to look up to understand its meaning, they are dying out.  Meanwhile young and middle-aged women and older of all colors and backgrounds and religions and politics are flooding voter rolls throughout the country.  That is an inconvenient fact to many Republican House candidates in closely polling elections.  As to the Senate, seats such as Ted Cruz’ in Texas once in the very safe red zone are no longer there.
> 
> Trends, another new word for me, are just that.  Indicators to be considered.
> 
> Your “Hillary got trounced in 2016” retort is all teed up.  So feel better if it helps soothe your thin weak ego.  I make no prediction on the midterms.  I only note the current facts of surging numbers of women registering to vote everywhere, no matter how many impairments Republican controlled state legislatures have been quietly plotting to gerrymander in their party’s favor.


Maybe those liberal women need a man to grab them by the pussy? You lib males sure the hell aren't doing it.
Trump 2020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

When the truth is a surprise, you’ve got a problem

 
*Awkward: Huffington Post’s Own Poll Reveals Few Actually Believe Kavanaugh Accusations Are True*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Friesland (Sep 20, 2018)

I think Dr. Ford may testify, despite Mike Davis' tweeting out the quiet part...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think Dr. Ford may testify, despite Mike Davis' tweeting out the quiet part...


Hopefully you are correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*OPEN TO TESTIFYING...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Christine Fords Attorney Says She Will Testify “With Conditions”*
Posted at 4:00 pm on September 20, 2018 by T.LaDuke







This is just going on and on and on and on……

Brett Kavanaugh’s accuser Christine Ford through her attorney now says that she will testify.

Not on Monday.

Not without terms being “fair”

Not without her safety being guaranteed.

According to the breaking wire at *CNN*:

Christine Blasey Ford opened the possibility she would testify before Congress about her accusation of sexual assault against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, but an appearance Monday was “not possible.”

An email her lawyers sent to the Senate Judiciary Committee and obtained by CNN said Ford “would be prepared to testify next week” if the senators offer her “terms that are fair and which ensure her safety,” according to the paper.

The message came a day ahead of a 10 a.m. Friday deadline set by Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley for Ford to decide whether she would appear before a hearing he set for Monday. It was first reported by the New York Times.

Here is the full email…

“I would like to set up a call with you later today to discuss the conditions under which Dr. Christine Blasey Ford would be prepared to testify next week. As you are aware, she has been receiving death threats, which have been reported to the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and she and her family have been forced out of their home. She wishes to testify, provided that we can agree on terms that are fair and which ensure her safety. A hearing on Monday is not possible and the Committee’s insistence that it occur then is arbitrary in any event. Dr. Ford has asked me to let you know that she appreciates the various options you have suggested. Her strong preference continues to be for the Senate Judiciary Committee to allow for a full investigation prior to her testimony.”

Terms that are fair? What does that mean? Has Brett Kavanaugh or the country been treated fair? Let’s have a debate on all of this.





Also, why would a committee of the legislative branch of the United States NOT want to make sure any of its invitees were not kept safe? This is just common sense.

I’m sorry that Professor Ford feels threatened. She should not have to feel that she is at an Occupy or ANTIFA rally. I would hope she realizes that Senator Feinstein and her crew leaked her letter and threw her under the bus and any blowback of this starts there.

If she comes to D.C., close off the hearing room so we don’t have any interruptions from the peanut gallery and let’s have a damn hearing.

This is really beginning to look like political theatre that is just meant to keep the Kavanaugh vote from happening.

As my colleague, Brandon Morse wrote the other day, *Democrat’s Attacks On Kavanaugh Are About Protecting Abortion, Not Sexual Assault Victims* and I agree with him.

This is just the ends justify the means game of the Democrats to protect the abortion lobby. They will ruin anyone who stands in the way.

This is not reasoned thinking, it is just sick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*President Trump to hold campaign rally in Las Vegas tonight*
https://*abcnews.go.com*/Politics/video/president-*trump*-hold...
With the midterms a few weeks away, *Trump* is back on campaign trail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Market Insider *
*The Dow just triggered a chart signal that could mean 'six to nine months of a higher stock market'*

As the Dow rallies to its first new high since January, there are a number of signs technical analysts are watching that could signal a further market breakout ahead, despite the fact that September is usually the worst month for stocks..
One of those signals was a technical confirmation by the Dow Jones Industrials of the move higher in Dow Jones Transport stocks, including airlines and railroads.
"I think that should be a Dow theory buy signal ... it means, according to the theory, the economy is supposed to be improving and therefore you have six to nine months of a higher stock market," said Art Cashin, UBS director of floor operations at the NYSE.

Adam Jeffery | CNBC
The Dow's first new high since January, just as the S&P 500 scored another record, is one of a number of positive signs that the bull market still has legs and could be setting up for a breakout, technical analysts say.

div > div.group > p:first-child" itemprop="cssSelector">
Stocks surged Thursday as investors pushed aside worries about trade tensions between the U.S. and China, and viewed the latest round of tariffs as less painful for the economy than expected.

At the same time, there are a handful of technical signals that make strategists believe the market could be at the beginning of another push higher.


Of course, there are headwinds that could disrupt this move, including the potential for more escalation in trade wars and rising interest rates. Some strategists are concerned about the divergence between the U.S. and other global markets.

But technicians do see a group of positive trends converging, even though September is usually the worst time for stocks and October has not always been much better.

*Dow industrials are bullish*
First, the Dow's jump above its Jan. 26 high of 26,616 was driven by strong moves in Boeing and Caterpillar, two industrial stocks that had been held back by emerging market weakness and China trade fears. The fact the Dow Jones Industrial Average made a new high, matching that in the Dow Jones Transports last week, triggered a bullish signal of confirmation for market technicians and other followers of the Dow theory.

"I think that should be a Dow theory buy signal ... it means, according to the theory, the economy is supposed to be improving and therefore you have six to nine months of a higher stock market," said Art Cashin, UBS director of floor operations at the New York Stock Exchange.







Boeing was up nearly 1 percent Thursday morning.

"The Dow was waiting for Boeing to start to move. It looks like it's ready. It's gone nowhere for eight months. It's had a really nice week," said Todd Sohn, technical strategist at Strategas Research.

*Financials wake up*
Second, financials found their footing this week, after lagging even as interest rates moved higher. Trading in the sector Wednesday laid the foundation for more gains.

"What we look at is we had a statistically significant move. In plain speaking terms, it had the strongest move in two months, higher than average volatility," said Sohn. S&P financials were up 2 percent Wednesday. "J.P. Morgan had its best day in two months."

The Financial Select Sector SPDR Fund ETF was up 0.8 percent Thursday.







*China bottom?*
Another positive sign is that Chinese stocks seem to be weathering the latest trade actions.

"When the president came out with his tariffs, China didn't go down. It just had two potent rally days, and didn't give it back. That added a little confidence to this move, that maybe China bottomed. China has been a headwind for the past two months," said Scott Redler, partner at T3Live.com, who follows short-term technicals.

Shanghai stocks were essentially flat Thursday but were up 1.8 percent for the week to date.







*Tech shakes off some weakness*
The Nasdaq was up as much as 1 percent Thursday, as tech names joined the rally as the best-performing sector. The S&P technology sector was up 0.2 percent for the week but more than 1 percent Thursday.

Redler said tech made an important move Wednesday when the QQQ, an ETF representing the Nasdaq 100, held its 50-day moving average, a sign of positive momentum.

"Tech is actually helping it along," he said. There had been doubts about technology's leadership recently, as social media, like Facebook lost ground, semiconductors declined and the sector looked vulnerable to trade actions. Apple was up 1.3 percent.

The VanEck Vectors Semiconductor ETF was up 1.2 percent Thursday, and Facebook was up 1.4 percent.







*Stocks outperform bonds*
Stocks moving higher and bonds selling off are a positive sign. The jump in interest rates, with Treasury yields moving higher, has not fazed the stock market yet. The 10-year yield has risen above 3 percent and was at 3.07 percent Thursday.

"Stocks are outperforming bonds. That's the ultimate in risk appetite," said Sohn. Treasury yields move opposite price.

The S&P 500 zipped past its recent high of 2,916 and was around 2,930 Thursday.

While finanicals picked up, a laggard was the S&P utility sector, off 0.3 percent Thursday and down 2.2 percent for the week. The sector is viewed as a safe haven, and the sector's high dividends are viewed as a good place to find yield.







_Source: Strategas Research_

Sohn said it's not clear at what point bond yields would challenge the stock market, but he believes it would take a yield well above current levels.

Just the fact that the Dow has caught up with the S&P and other indexes that have made new highs since January and February's stock market sell-off is a positive. Redler said the Dow joining in shows more broad-based buying. That is important, with the market hitting highs even without FANG — Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Google parent Alphabet — in the lead.

"If the S&P closes above its high, the first push would go to 2,940," said Redler. "It could work its way up to 3,000 in the fourth quarter


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone. The ship is taking on water and listing hard off the starboard.




Back in July, some Senate Democrats started demanding that the confirmation process for Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh be delayed until after the Mueller investigation is finished.......

.....As I wrote in July, *President Bill Clinton was under criminal investigation in 1993 when he nominated Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg. The Senate voted 96-3 to confirm her nomination just 42 days later.*


*A year later, Clinton was actually under subpoena when he nominated Justice Stephen Breyer. The Senate voted 87-9 to confirm his nomination and no Democrat feigned concern or suggested delaying the confirmation process.*

Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y., has said that the American Bar Association’s rating is the “gold standard” for evaluating judicial nominees.

Eighty percent of Trump’s nominees to the U.S. Court of Appeals received a “well qualified” rating from the ABA—a higher percentage than any of the previous five presidents of both parties. Yet most Democrats voted against more than three-quarters of those nominees.

Let’s be honest, these Senate Democrats oppose Trump’s every policy, nomination, decision, thought, word, and deed. So does it surprise anyone that senators who are unalterably opposed to the president and to his judicial nominees would scrounge around for some way to interfere with the Kavanaugh confirmation process?

https://www.dailysignal.com/2018/08/24/bill-clinton-got-his-supreme-court-pick-while-under-investigation-trump-should-get-his/


----------



## Friesland (Sep 20, 2018)

Cohen tweeting Lanny tweeting Cohen.

Goodnight Paulie Copaplea...
Goodnight DKE Kaving in...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Cohen tweeting Lanny tweeting Cohen.
> 
> Goodnight Paulie Copaplea...
> Goodnight DKE Kaving in...


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back in July, some Senate Democrats started demanding that the confirmation process for Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh be delayed until after the Mueller investigation is finished.......
> 
> .....As I wrote in July, *President Bill Clinton was under criminal investigation in 1993 when he nominated Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg. The Senate voted 96-3 to confirm her nomination just 42 days later.*
> 
> ...


Facts donʻt matter to nutters like Iʻole.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


That's cute how you try to make everything about you, how trump like of you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back in July, some Senate Democrats started demanding that the confirmation process for Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh be delayed until after the Mueller investigation is finished.......
> 
> .....As I wrote in July, *President Bill Clinton was under criminal investigation in 1993 when he nominated Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg. The Senate voted 96-3 to confirm her nomination just 42 days later.*
> 
> ...


And?  . . . and when Anita Hill came forward Republicans agreed an FBI investigation was the right and proper thing to do, it took 3 days. That was a long time ago when compromise was still the way to get things done before the Heritage Foundation outlawed it.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 21, 2018)

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/politics/sd-me-voter-registration-20180920-story.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?  . . . and when Anita Hill came forward Republicans agreed an FBI investigation was the right and proper thing to do, it took 3 days. That was a long time ago when compromise was still the way to get things done before the Heritage Foundation outlawed it.


Cherry picker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?  . . . and when Anita Hill came forward Republicans agreed an FBI investigation was the right and proper thing to do, it took 3 days. That was a long time ago when compromise was still the way to get things done before the Heritage Foundation outlawed it.


And what does this have to do with you ignorant asinine statement below that I was responding too?
*"A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone. The ship is taking on water and listing hard off the starboard."*

Just calling you on the stupidity you call reason....
F'n idiot..


----------



## Friesland (Sep 21, 2018)

Barrett.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Where is the outrage from the right? Is it because this guy is a citizen? White? A drug user? (we all know t and congressional republicans are all about supporting the drug industry with no regard to after/side effects of over-prescribing, and making readily available, opioids)

Ames police reports show that 22-year-old Collin Richards struggled with drug and alcohol abuse, mental health problems and homelessness after he got out of prison in June. His name also came up in a criminal investigation in which several officers served a warrant at the home of one of Richards' associates in August, according to records released to The Associated Press.

Richards is charged with first-degree murder in the killing of Iowa State University student Celia Barquin Arozamena while she played at Coldwater Golf Links on Monday. Investigators say he had been staying in a small homeless encampment in the woods near the public course. He is accused of stabbing Barquin, the Big 12 champion and Iowa State's female athlete of the year, and leaving her body in a pond on the course, where it was found after other golfers noticed her abandoned bag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> And what does this have to do with you ignorant asinine statement below that I was responding too?
> *"A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone. The ship is taking on water and listing hard off the starboard."*
> 
> Just calling you on the stupidity you call reason....
> F'n idiot..


One man's stupidity is another's modern day reality . . . whataboutism only takes you so far. You hold up one thing in distain to excuse another that you support? That, is stupidity (and hypocrisy), exemplified to me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One man's stupidity is another's modern day reality . . . whataboutism only takes you so far. You hold up one thing in distain to excuse another that you support? That, is stupidity (and hypocrisy), exemplified to me.


You could not have described yourself better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You could not have described yourself better.


Nice try, dizzy boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One man's stupidity is another's modern day reality . . . whataboutism only takes you so far. You hold up one thing in distain to excuse another that you support? That, is stupidity (and hypocrisy), exemplified to me.


Your stupidity is your reality.
I'm simply pointing out how wrong you are when you claim "*A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone".*
You obviously know not what you speak of...
Where did I say Clinton was wrong in his appointments? There you go again projecting your feelings and thoughts on me....
The only disdain I feel is toward your idiotic thought process and your blanket generalizations and categorical labeling of individuals...
You're a moron.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your stupidity is your reality.
> I'm simply pointing out how wrong you are when you claim "*A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone".*
> You obviously know not what you speak of...
> Where did I say Clinton was wrong in his appointments? There you go again projecting your feelings and thoughts on me....
> ...


Blah, blah blah, says butthurt lying guy . . . I find it humorous that you and yours feel you have been given validity (for yourselves and your wacko conspiracy theories and ideas) by t and his deficient intellect by talking up to you. You all feel smarter and that you have been right all along in concern to the tabloid insanity you believe because of t . . . cuz he does too, hilarious! Sheep following one man, t, your new lord and shepherd. Again, hilarious!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah blah, says butthurt lying guy . . . I find it humorous that you and yours feel you have been given validity (for yourselves and your wacko conspiracy theories and ideas) by t and his deficient intellect by talking up to you. You all feel smarter and that you have been right all along in concern to the tabloid insanity you believe because of t . . . cuz he does too, hilarious! Sheep following one man, t, your new lord and shepherd. Again, hilarious!


Your ignorance is surpassed only by your willingness to prove it daily...above is another fine example of the stupidity I've grown to expect from you...
You're pathetic. Wacko conspiracy theories? What are you blabbing about? Give me an example of ONE conspiracy theory I've ever posted about....just one (1) dick wad.
You make delusional seem like a viable option....good lord.

By the way  "*A president under criminal investigation has no rights to nominate anyone". *is not only wrong, it's ignorantly wrong....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, dizzy boy.


I was wrong.  Youʻve outdone yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I was wrong.  Youʻve outdone yourself.


Bag-o-rats.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah blah, says butthurt lying guy . . . I find it humorous that you and yours feel you have been given validity (for yourselves and your wacko conspiracy theories and ideas) by t and his deficient intellect by talking up to you. You all feel smarter and that you have been right all along in concern to the tabloid insanity you believe because of t . . . cuz he does too, hilarious! Sheep following one man, t, your new lord and shepherd. Again, hilarious!


Crazy shit.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh, look -- Devin hanging out with Nazis --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

I know I'm hurting you guys and winning bigly when you all huddle up in an attempt to heal your wounds, hilarious. "People will be laughing at you the rest of your life", a statement that rings so true about nutters, hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

More nutters doing what nutters do emboldened by the nutter-in-chief, cuz it's ok with him . . .







https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/code-no-black-people-new-york-bars-racist-dress-code-sparks-online-debate-163147601.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, look -- Devin hanging out with Nazis --


Fuk'n aryans.lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More nutters doing what nutters do emboldened by the nutter-in-chief, cuz it's ok with him . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No camo?
I'm out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know I'm hurting you guys and winning bigly when you all huddle up in an attempt to heal your wounds, hilarious. "People will be laughing at you the rest of your life", a statement that rings so true about nutters, hilarious!


That’s a short tail you’re chasing I’ole.   Good luck.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More nutters doing what nutters do emboldened by the nutter-in-chief, cuz it's ok with him . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s a short tail you’re chasing I’ole.   Good luck.


You always deliver sound advice for the rat.
I'ole Po'o Pa'akiki.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know I'm hurting you guys and winning bigly when you all huddle up in an attempt to heal your wounds, hilarious. "People will be laughing at you the rest of your life", a statement that rings so true about nutters, hilarious!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


----------



## Friesland (Sep 21, 2018)

Wait... do we listen to Ingraham or Hannity? Mixed signals are so confusing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait... do we listen to Ingraham or Hannity? Mixed signals are so confusing.


I cant take my eyes off CNN.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No camo?
> I'm out.


No baggy camo shorts?  I’m out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No baggy camo shorts?  I’m out.


Must be a gay pub.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Democrats: Due process, presumption of innocence do not apply to Kavanaugh
SEPTEMBER 22, 2018
Such legal niceties don't matter when the end justifies the means.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/democrats_due_process_presumption_of_innocence_do_not_apply_to_kavanaugh.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Roll out the guillotine
SEPTEMBER 22, 2018
As far as the left is concerned, Brett Kavanaugh is already convicted.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/roll_out_the_guillotine.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Trump's tax cuts already paying for themselves
SEPTEMBER 21, 2018
The left would have you believe that tax cuts "cost" us. That's because they and their Deep State and press allies think a strong economy threatens th...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/trumps_tax_cuts_already_paying_for_themselves.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

J'accuse as the New Legal Standard
Two and a half centuries of legal precedent in the United States is based on the assumption of "innocent until proven guilty."  The law provides for d...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/jaccuse_as_the_new_legal_standard.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Whom Will Democrats Nominate in 2020?
Difficult as it may be to believe, the 2020 election is right around the corner.  Candidates began announcing they were running for the 2016 election ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/whom_will_democrats_nominate_in_2020.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whom Will Democrats Nominate in 2020?
> Difficult as it may be to believe, the 2020 election is right around the corner.  Candidates began announcing they were running for the 2016 election ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/whom_will_democrats_nominate_in_2020.html


Do you ever take a break? You may have OCD . . . or a meth addiction. A regular Ted Haggard you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

So now the lying slut is afraid to fly?
I bet she doesn't show and the vote happens Monday.

Christine Blasey Ford will drive across country because she doesn’t like airplanes
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/21/christina-blasey-ford-needs-time-drive-across-country-doesnt-like-airplanes/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwju0-Sq1c7dAhVm4IMKHXAtD-0QqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3nY0MTtKRLMsjz28h64mby&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you ever take a break? You may have OCD . . . or a meth addiction. A regular Ted Haggard you are.


I took a break all day yesterday.
Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant take my eyes off CNN.


Don't worry, Ingraham changed her mind.

We're all Sean Thumbhead today!

Rod keeps his job for the weekend at least.

The Republic is saved for now. 

Rest easy.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> J'accuse as the New Legal Standard
> Two and a half centuries of legal precedent in the United States is based on the assumption of "innocent until proven guilty."  The law provides for d...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/jaccuse_as_the_new_legal_standard.html


The one where the racist idiot reveals he does not understand the difference between a trial and a confirmation hearing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The one where the racist idiot reveals he does not understand the difference between a trial and a confirmation hearing.


Did you read it or e-read it?
Pay attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

'If he becomes nominee, I'm moving to another country'...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/christine-blasey-ford-wanted-to-flee-the-us-to-avoid-brett-kavanaugh-now-she-may-testify-against-him/2018/09/22/db942340-bdb1-11e8-8792-78719177250f_story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Lawyer Caught On Camera: 'Going To Resist'...
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/21/kavanaugh-lawyer-debra-katz-resist-rally/

S

*KAVANAUGH ACCUSER’S LAWYER CAUGHT ON CAMERA: ‘WE ARE GOING TO RESIST’*
3:24 PM 09/21/2018
Amber Athey | Media and Breaking News Editor

So she's a kook.
Debra Katz, one of the attorneys representing Brett Kavanaugh’s accuser, attended a resistance rally against the president in 2017 and promised to “fight back.”

*WATCH:*


Katz is representing Dr. Christine Blasey Ford, who claims Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh sexually assaulted her in the 1980s while the two were in high school.


SCROLL TO CONTINUE WITH CONTENT
The lawyer has numerous ties to the resistance against Trump, and was caught on camera at a protest in February 2017 after Jeff Sessions was confirmed as the administration’s attorney general.

“We are going to fight back,” she told a reporter. “We are going to resist. We will not be silenced.”

Katz was identified only as a “protester” by ABC’s “Good Morning America.”

The Gargoyle, the alumni magazine for the University of Wisconsin Law School, profiled Katz on August 9, 2018 and found her to be just as committed to fighting the president as she was at the 2017 protest.

“The resistance is not going away, says Katz, and she is committed to being part of it,” the Gargoyle wrote.

“When I go to a march on behalf of Dreamers, I hear young people making connections between DACA and Islamophobia,” Katz told the magazine. “I hope that energy continues, to retake our democracy that is truly at risk now.”

Katz and her colleague Lisa Banks were also prepared to headline a fundraiser for Democratic Sen. Tammy Baldwin in October until they were asked about the event by CNN. Katz claimed the event was planned long before Dr. Ford came forward against Kavanaugh and referred to an invitation for the fundraiser sent out Thursday morning as an “old invite.” *(RELATED: Kavanaugh Accuser’s Lawyers Pull Out Of Democratic Fundraiser)*

The event was set to be held at the attorneys’ law firm.

“The short answer is this: We did a fundraiser for Sen. Baldwin six years ago when we ran for the Senate, we supported her then,” Katz told CNN. “We are not going to be doing a fundraiser now. We’re going to be focused on the issues involving the Kavanaugh confirmation process.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The one where the racist idiot reveals he does not understand the difference between a trial and a confirmation hearing.


So at a trial one is presumed innocent until proven guilty & at a confirmation hearing one is presumed guilty until proven innocent?
Interesting.....
This goes a long way to understanding the PC left and their obsession with labeling folks racist, nazis, traitors, rapists...in their mind these folks are guilty until they PROVE themselves innocent.
Legal scholars one and all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So at a trial one is presumed innocent until proven guilty & at a confirmation hearing one is presumed guilty until proven innocent?
> Interesting.....
> This goes a long way to understanding the PC left and their obsession with labeling folks racist, nazis, traitors, rapists...in their mind these folks are guilty until they PROVE themselves innocent.
> Legal scholars one and all.


We are talking to the Kevin Spacey sympathizer.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So at a trial one is presumed innocent until proven guilty & at a confirmation hearing one is presumed guilty until proven innocent?
> Interesting.....
> This goes a long way to understanding the PC left and their obsession with labeling folks racist, nazis, traitors, rapists...in their mind these folks are guilty until they PROVE themselves innocent.
> Legal scholars one and all.


Absurd. You, like racist Joe, simply don't understand or are willfully stupid.

A confirmation hearing is about suitability for the job and getting enough Senators to confirm you. That is why Merrick Garland, despite not having any proved or even alleged illegalities, was not confirmed: He couldn't get the votes in the Senate.

DKE Kav, right now, likely does not have the votes, or Grassley and McCreeper would shut this down. Or, at the very least, they believe the accusations (and other evidence) will prove damning enough that it will hurt GOP congress candidates in Nov.

If there was nothing here, and Grassley and McCreeper were confident of no fallout, they would hold the vote. But there is absolutely 0 precedent that executive branch nominees must be given judicial level due process for confirmation.  Not getting promoted from a federal judgeship to Scotus is in no way the same as taking a person's liberty or causing financial pain (ie. fines.) To not understand that is to be, truly, as dumb as a rock.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

Another thing:

Remind your D's not to accept smoothies from Jason Miller...

Oh, and Dr. Ford is going to show.  It will be very interesting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Absurd. You, like racist Joe, simply don't understand or are willfully stupid.
> 
> A confirmation hearing is about suitability for the job and getting enough Senators to confirm you. That is why Merrick Garland, despite not having any proved or even alleged illegalities, was not confirmed: He couldn't get the votes in the Senate.
> 
> ...


So Mr babbler, will he be confirmed?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Absurd. You, like racist Joe, simply don't understand or are willfully stupid.
> 
> A confirmation hearing is about suitability for the job and getting enough Senators to confirm you. That is why Merrick Garland, despite not having any proved or even alleged illegalities, was not confirmed: He couldn't get the votes in the Senate.
> 
> ...


Fuck you.
You are the one that doesn't understand. You arrogant piece of shit.
The only thing this man has going against him is that Trump nominated him...

Judge Brett M. Kavanaugh is “well qualified” to hold a seat on the Supreme Court, the American Bar Association said Friday, giving President Trump’s nominee another boost heading into next week’s confirmation hearing.

The ABA’s federal judiciary committee gave its unanimous rating to Judge Kavanaugh, who has sat for a dozen years on the circuit court of appeals in Washington, earning high marks for his approach to judging.

Though conservatives don’t put as much stock in the rating from the liberal-leaning ABA, Democrats have called it the “gold standard” for evaluating whether a judge should be confirmed.

The rating is based on peer reviews and evaluations, and judges candidates on their integrity, professional competence and judicial temperament. It does not consider ideology, philosophy or political affiliation.

A spokesperson from the ABA will testify at Judge Kavanaugh’s confirmation hearing about his evaluation next Friday.

ABA also gave Mr. Trump’s first nominee to the high court Justice Neil M. Gorsuch a unanimous well-qualified rating.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/aug/31/american-bar-association-gives-brett-kavanaugh-una/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Another thing:
> 
> Remind your D's not to accept smoothies from Jason Miller...
> 
> Oh, and Dr. Ford is going to show.  It will be very interesting.


Yes, she should bring her police report of the incident along with all the eye witnesses and collaborating evidence.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, she should bring her police report of the incident along with all the eye witnesses and collaborating evidence.


Collaborating?  Oh, I get it.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Absurd. You, like racist Joe, simply don't understand or are willfully stupid.
> 
> A confirmation hearing is about suitability for the job and getting enough Senators to confirm you. That is why Merrick Garland, despite not having any proved or even alleged illegalities, was not confirmed: He couldn't get the votes in the Senate.
> 
> ...


There are three votes of concern here.  The first is the committee recommendation vote - bet on 11-10 win for K unless Ford has surprises or he fumbles his response testimony.  Then there is the confirmation vote in the Senate.  I assume that McC will have a firm count of votes and will not allow it to proceed unless K will win.  Then there is the November vote, when voters nationwide will remember the results of this little psychology experiment.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, she should bring her police report of the incident along with all the eye witnesses and collaborating evidence.


Don't need to. 

She just hired a fairly well regarded attorney out of the SDNY. 

This will be simple for the simpletons.  Collins and Murkowski think they can weather this (or don't care about re-election) or they don't.

RNC (of Broidy/Cohen fame)/Federalists/Kochs/Mercers will either think the price of DKE Kav confirmation is too high or they won't.

Barrett or Lee would be my bet, if I was a betting man who needed mysterious donors to pay off my gambling debts... sorry for getting so hot.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you.
> You are the one that doesn't understand. You arrogant piece of shit.
> The only thing this man has going against him is that Trump nominated him...
> 
> ...


You seem triggered.

You're a dim bulb and you're short tempered.

So you make me laugh a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 22, 2018)

At the end of the day:

Will any of the 10 or so "red state Dems" and "blue/swing state GOP" actually want to vote on this?

My guess is, absent some serious damage to Dr. Ford's cred, they cut bait here.

But who knows?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> At the end of the day:
> 
> Will any of the 10 or so "red state Dems" and "blue/swing state GOP" actually want to vote on this?
> 
> ...


So, your bluster aside will he or won't he?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you.
> You are the one that doesn't understand. You arrogant piece of shit.
> The only thing this man has going against him is that Trump nominated him...
> 
> ...


You you take all this political stuff deeply personal. Maybe take your chair outside and get some fresh air, maybe go see how people actually live not the am radio or other hard right site version. Real people living real life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You you take all this political stuff deeply personal. Maybe take your chair outside and get some fresh air, maybe go see how people actually live not the am radio or other hard right site version. Real people living real life.


No one is talking to you Daffy...
Put your dunce cap back on and go sit in the corner.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> At the end of the day:
> 
> Will any of the 10 or so "red state Dems" and "blue/swing state GOP" actually want to vote on this?
> 
> ...


So we have become so PC that all one has to do to ruin a persons reputation or deny them a position on the SCOTUS is accuse them of malfeasance.
No proof necessary, just make an accusation...something Joe McCarthy would understand.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You seem triggered.
> 
> You're a dim bulb and you're short tempered.
> 
> ...


You're an arrogant turd who thinks way to highly of himself...I shake my head in disbelief.
You're welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Collaborating?  Oh, I get it.


No you don't...
Evidence that backs up what Dr. Ford is claiming...


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No you don't...
> Evidence that backs up what Dr. Ford is claiming...


Wouldn't that would be "corroborating"?

Unless you really meant the other.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So we have become so PC that all one has to do to ruin a persons reputation or deny them a position on the SCOTUS is accuse them of malfeasance.
> No proof necessary, just make an accusation...something Joe McCarthy would understand.


I'll bet the FBI could get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Wouldn't that would be "corroborating"?
> 
> Unless you really meant the other.


Got to love spell check...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll bet the FBI could get to the bottom of this.


How would they do that?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How would they do that?


It's their duty to investigate the background of Presidential appointments (but, obviously, not if they are told to stay away).


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> It's their duty to investigate the background of Presidential appointments (but, obviously, not if they are told to stay away).


Also, according to several news reports, the FBI is investigating her claim of death threats directed at her and her family.  Imaginary question - "Dr. Ford, why do you think these threats were made?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So we have become so PC that all one has to do to ruin a persons reputation or deny them a position on the SCOTUS is accuse them of malfeasance.
> No proof necessary, just make an accusation...something Joe McCarthy would understand.


Sounds like something right out of the t, fascist-light playbook. It's what you people do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Also, according to several news reports, the FBI is investigating her claim of death threats directed at her and her family.  Imaginary question - "Dr. Ford, why do you think these threats were made?"


The brownshirts are coming . . . I'm sure we have some in here.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The brownshirts are coming . . . I'm sure we have some in here.


The Republican Party is already the political favorite of the American neo-nazis.  It looks like the Republican leaders have less than a week to figure out how to engineer the Party's survival beyond the next two elections.

I really held out some hope for the TEA Party as a modern replacement for the entrenched Alphonse-Gaston duopoly in which American political leadership had become enmired when it was first formed but before it was taken over by the usual gang of demagogues and idiots.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Also, according to several news reports, the FBI is investigating her claim of death threats directed at her and her family.  Imaginary question - "Dr. Ford, why do you think these threats were made?"


What about threats against the nominee and family?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The brownshirts are coming . . . I'm sure we have some in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> The Republican Party is already the political favorite of the American neo-nazis.  It looks like the Republican leaders have less than a week to figure out how to engineer the Party's survival beyond the next two elections.
> 
> I really held out some hope for the TEA Party as a modern replacement for the entrenched Alphonse-Gaston duopoly in which American political leadership had become enmired when it was first formed but before it was taken over by the usual gang of demagogues and idiots.


I see the "Dumb"emoji came directly from one who tries desperately (in here at least to the 5 or 6 of us) to support the aforementioned, "demagogues" category and fits perfectly in with the aforementioned, "idiots".


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What about threats against the nominee and family?


"Judge Kavanaugh, what do you think is the source of these threats?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> The Republican Party is already the political favorite of the American neo-nazis.  It looks like the Republican leaders have less than a week to figure out how to engineer the Party's survival beyond the next two elections.
> 
> I really held out some hope for the TEA Party as a modern replacement for the entrenched Alphonse-Gaston duopoly in which American political leadership had become enmired when it was first formed but before it was taken over by the usual gang of demagogues and idiots.


You sure are quite the dumbass lying fuck we all know and love. The tea party wouldn't have anything to do, evah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The brownshirts are coming . . . I'm sure we have some in here.


You would know.
Who's side is antifa on?
That's the closest thing to a brown shirt these days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

A Woman Of The People.
 
IVANKA ROCKS WAL-MART...
https://www.dallasnews.com/business/retail/2018/09/21/vr-hugs-ivanka-trump-learned-visit-walmarts-training-academy-mesquite


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would know.
> Who's side is antifa on?
> That's the closest thing to a brown shirt these days.


So if you are anti-antifa, does that mean you are fa?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an arrogant turd who thinks way to highly of himself...I shake my head in disbelief.
> You're welcome.


You're still triggered.

And still amusing.

Thanks!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So we have become so PC that all one has to do to ruin a persons reputation or deny them a position on the SCOTUS is accuse them of malfeasance.
> No proof necessary, just make an accusation...something Joe McCarthy would understand.


Well, Roy Cohen was McCarthy and Trump's right hand man, so perhaps you're on to something.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, your bluster aside will he or won't he?


We he or won't be be confirmed?

I dunno.  There are rumblings of more accusers, but I have no idea if they will materialize.

Looks like she will talk to the committee. They are trying not to talk to Mark Judge, but he's a joker in this. Absent other accusations or some concrete evidence to confirm the party/event, it will come down to how each comports themselves in the interview.

DKE Kav is already a poor candidate and did not have an easy time when he was confirmed for his current position.  The Whelan schtick could also bite them all in butt.  Whalen was doing oppo for Kav/GOP on Kav and found Ford before she went public.  What else did Whelan find on Kav and why did he make up that stupid story?

If Kav (or Grassley et al) knew Whelan was floating that crap, it's awkward. And that they felt the need to make up something like that is weird. Kav has completely denied the party existed or he knew Ford (according to reports - I've not seen a direct interview.)

But really it comes down to numbers. I doubt Collins or Murkowski will seriously jeopardize their popularity over this issue. So how much has Maine/Alaska complained?

If Ford gets blown out of the room and nothing else serious/credible come out, they may push Kav through, but many GOPers are not happy with how this is playing out.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

I think we can all agree on this, however:

If DKE Brett Kav can be denied his god-give right to be on the Supreme Court, which is the god-darn god give right of all white American men who went to Georgetown Prep, for things as minor as lying to Congress and getting accused of sexual assault of a 15 year old girl...

Then for SURE Killary and Obummer are going to jail because lots of us yelled "lock her up!" A LOT and we wore red hats. That counts for something in this country! So Kav's hearing is a sure sign I've been right all along and Killary and Obummer are Going! Down!!! 

No African-born Muslim traitors and aging white female pedophile traffickers in our Murica ever again! MAGA baby! Keke! 

Ok, going out for pizza and a smoothie. TTYL!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> "Judge Kavanaugh, what do you think is the source of these threats?"


That is the dumbest question one could ask... but I wouldn't put it past one of those peabrain dems to ask it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think we can all agree on this, however:
> 
> If DKE Brett Kav can be denied his god-give right to be on the Supreme Court, which is the god-darn god give right of all white American men who went to Georgetown Prep, for things as minor as lying to Congress and getting accused of sexual assault of a 15 year old girl...
> 
> ...


Good lord put the pipe down and save the teeth that are left.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That is the dumbest question one could ask... but I wouldn't put it past one of those peabrain dems to ask it.


If you have been following along, you would have realized that that is a proposed question from the FBI.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We he or won't be be confirmed?
> 
> I dunno.  There are rumblings of more accusers, but I have no idea if they will materialize.
> 
> ...


Alaskans were already not liking Judge K because of his record of opinions on Native sovereignty issues.  

K has the distinction of being the least-popular SCOTUS nominee since Bork (whose nomination, you may remember, got borked).  

The issue that seems to have been lost in the rape kerfluffle is his admission (more or less)  that he misled the Senators during the hearing for his current judgeship.

It's interesting that Whelan knew Ford's name before she went public.  Who told him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Alaskans were already not liking Judge K because of his record of opinions on Native sovereignty issues.
> 
> K has the distinction of being the least-popular SCOTUS nominee since Bork (whose nomination, you may remember, got borked).
> 
> ...


Maybe it was that cunt feinstein.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> If you have been following along, you would have realized that that is a proposed question from the FBI.


For the nominee? Must have missed that.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

To be clear, I hope he gets confirmed. 

I think the fall out will be delicious.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> To be clear, I hope he gets confirmed.
> 
> I think the fall out will be delicious.


Included in voters' checklists for November will be "Voted for Kavanaugh? (Y/N)".


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> For the nominee? Must have missed that.


You don't think the FBI should investigate death threats against the nominee?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't think the FBI should investigate death threats against the nominee?


Yes that's what I said...huh?


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it was that cunt feinstein.


Or maybe that cunt Kavanaugh remembered who it was?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

Mr. Farrow apparently has some additional information.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

So Mr. Whelan offered to resign from his "Ethics" non-profit, but his board changed it to a suspension.  Apparently, an admitted partisan liar is just what they are looking for in a President.  

"Ethics" - heh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Or maybe that cunt Kavanaugh remembered who it was?


Who are you rooting for Mr conservative?
Maybe you are John McCain's ghost.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

Donald Trump: The Kim Campbell of the CA GOP.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/senate-democrats-investigate-a-new-allegation-of-sexual-misconduct-from-the-supreme-court-nominee-brett-kavanaughs-college-years-deborah-ramirez

Avenatti claims he has a different client with accusations.

Blumenthal holding event with former student at Yale...

Thinking Gorsuch might be the only Georgetown Prep man to get confirmed for Scotus in the first 2 years of Drumpf.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2018)

The voters/ the market has spoken, C-Kap is Nikes 6 billion dollar man . . . That's a lot of  zeroes, just like you nutters!


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/senate-democrats-investigate-a-new-allegation-of-sexual-misconduct-from-the-supreme-court-nominee-brett-kavanaughs-college-years-deborah-ramirez
> 
> Avenatti claims he has a different client with accusations.
> 
> ...


"...she was invited by a friend on the women’s soccer team to a dorm-room party."​
Suddenly this topic has jumped to on-topic status.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Mr. Farrow apparently has some additional information.


Mr?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2018)

Keep you eye on the prize!

shhhh... don't alert the deep state. Killary!!!!!  Your time will come. You and O'bummer! when you least expect it... expect it!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

View all

michellema


Michelle Malkin

Twitter › michellemalkin
Politically-timed, uncorroborated disclosures to resistance media are not evidence. Strategic pile-ons are not evidence. Mob chants are not evidence. Volume is not evidence. #BelieveEvidenceNotGender #StoptheSmearCampaign #HoldTheVote #ConfirmKavanaugh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

*Stormy Daniels' Lawyer Claims He Has Evidence Kavanaugh Ran A 'Gang Rape' Ring *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

UH OH,
*REPORT: Rod Rosenstein resigning at DOJ... Developing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

*Woke Nation: Mia Farrow Calls for Clarence Thomas to Resign*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Clerked for Scalia.
*Noel Francisco would oversee Special Counsel...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> It's their duty to investigate the background of Presidential appointments (but, obviously, not if they are told to stay away).


Obviously


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're still triggered.
> 
> And still amusing.
> 
> Thanks!


Speaking of amusing... you're still an arrogant turd


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Stormy Daniels' Lawyer Claims He Has Evidence Kavanaugh Ran A 'Gang Rape' Ring *


Echo's of the McMartin preschool frenzy


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of amusing... you're still an arrogant turd


Aww. You're still cute too, Snowflake.

Smooches.

Love

Freisland

PS - Paulie Cuttingdeals is still in jail. I'm going to do some laps.  Big Masters meet coming up. Got to put in the yards! Speaking of yards... wonder if Paulie is pumping iron on the yard. It would be awesome if he came out looking like some extra from Oz. Whole bunch of White Power and Cyrillic tats, shaved head, ripped like a Rodin. Imma write him, suggest it. That would be dope.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clerked for Scalia.
> *Noel Francisco would oversee Special Counsel...*


Not that Rod is going anywhere, but I think Frankie might be conflicted out even if it were to happen.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aww. You're still cute too, Snowflake.
> 
> Smooches.
> 
> ...



*Firsthand experience with prison " Love " motivated the emotional post above......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aww. You're still cute too, Snowflake.
> 
> Smooches.
> 
> ...


You're beginning to sound like Daffy...


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2018)

I went to high school with Chet Greenwood.  He was a year or two older than me.

https://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessage/archives/2018/09/24/gop-county-chair-deletes-tweet-that-said-kavanaugh-accuser-was-having-a-sexual-fantasy?utm_content=buffer09de4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Orleans County Republican Party chair Chet Greenwood denied writing a tweet posted to his account that suggested one of the women accusing U.S. Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault was instead recalling a “sexual fantasy.”​


----------



## Booter (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, she should bring her police report of the incident along with all the eye witnesses and collaborating evidence.


Lion Eyes, have you boofed yet?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Lion Eyes, have you boofed yet?


I thought Daffy had his nose stuck on my butt...apparently that's your nose.


----------



## Booter (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I thought Daffy had his nose stuck on my butt...apparently that's your nose.


But have you boofed yet?  You are a big Kavanaugh supporter - I thought maybe you had a common interest with Brett in boofing.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> I went to high school with Chet Greenwood.  He was a year or two older than me.
> 
> https://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessage/archives/2018/09/24/gop-county-chair-deletes-tweet-that-said-kavanaugh-accuser-was-having-a-sexual-fantasy?utm_content=buffer09de4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Orleans County Republican Party chair Chet Greenwood denied writing a tweet posted to his account that suggested one of the women accusing U.S. Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault was instead recalling a “sexual fantasy.”​


*What's your point....you know someone who most likely posted the TRUTH and then denied it *
*because he's spineless....*

*These women who are doing this are disgusting " Tools " for the filthy Democrats....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> But have you boofed yet?  You are a big Kavanaugh supporter - I thought maybe you had a common interest with Brett in boofing.


You thought?
No you didn't....


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're beginning to sound like Daffy...


Awe snickerdoodle,

Your gentle words of wooing are making my heart amush.

You continue to beguile, bemuse and amuse.

You're even cute when you're triggered, cuddly cat.

Smooches.

Love

Friesland


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2018)

How come Lion Eyes, our most ardent t supporter, hasn't posted this picture yet?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Awe snickerdoodle,
> 
> Your gentle words of wooing are making my heart amush.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Fries...you've manage to with minimal effort to move yourself into the peanut gallery along side your doppelganger...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> How come Lion Eyes, our most ardent t supporter, hasn't posted this picture yet?


You & t are in the same boat as far as I'm concerned magoo...the red helmet looks good on ya professor.
You look younger without the whiskers...


----------



## Booter (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You thought?
> No you didn't....


So no boofing.  OK, have you been part of a Devil's Island?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> How come Lion Eyes, our most ardent t supporter, hasn't posted this picture yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Echo's of the McMartin preschool frenzy


You didn't say pizza-gate because you still believe.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You didn't say pizza-gate because you still believe.


*The Cowardly Spineless - Pussy crawls out of his smelly feces laden lair to project *
*more of his deepest thoughts........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

*Trump says he’s an ‘absolute no’ on Puerto Rican statehood as long as San Juan mayor is in office*
2 hours





President Donald Trump listens as Puerto Rico Gov. Ricardo Rosselló speaks during a meeting on Oct. 19, 2017, in the Oval Office at the White House in Washington, D.C. Trump said Monday that he was strongly against Puerto Rican statehood while the mayor of San Juan remained in power. Rosselló called Trump's statements 'disrespectful.' (Kevin Dietsch-Pool/Getty Images)


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Cowardly Spineless - Pussy crawls out of his smelly feces laden lair to project *
> *more of his deepest thoughts........*


Thanks for the warning.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump says he’s an ‘absolute no’ on Puerto Rican statehood as long as San Juan mayor is in office*
> 2 hours
> 
> 
> ...


So it's personal?

If PR were admitted as a state, it would have 6 or 7 electoral votes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Thanks for the warning.


*You and the CS-P ass rodent conspired to move stolen product thru a *
*soccer forum ......you should know his smell quite well....you don't*
*need any warning...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> So it's personal?
> 
> If PR were admitted as a state, it would have 6 or 7 electoral votes.


Another thing Obama fucked up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> So it's personal?
> 
> If PR were admitted as a state, it would have 6 or 7 electoral votes.


Everything is personal with the emotionally stunted crybaby-in-chief that Putin helped get elected.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Awe snickerdoodle,
> 
> Your gentle words of wooing are making my heart amush.
> 
> ...


Was that some acid trip driven poem to LE? Truly bizarre.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations Fries...you've manage to with minimal effort to move yourself into the peanut gallery along side your doppelganger...


I tried to warn you. The guy's a dope.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Was that some acid trip driven poem to LE? Truly bizarre.


A little creepy, yeah.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congratulations Fries...you've manage to with minimal effort to move yourself into the peanut gallery along side your doppelganger...


I love peanuts and Joseph Conrad.

You're all moody and sensitive these days. Maybe the full moon?

Have a nice Monday!

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I love peanuts and Joseph Conrad.
> 
> You're all moody and sensitive these days. Maybe the full moon?
> 
> ...


Still creepy, but amicable.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Was that some acid trip driven poem to LE? Truly bizarre.


You just hate love.

Sad.

Don't be a hater.  Be a lover!

Go Bear Go! Go be a lover! Watch Bear go!

Go Bear.

Go!

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Still creepy, but amicable.


I'm always amicable. Because amicable starts with "friend."

You know that.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Woah! Is that the firing squad?!!

I knew it!!! Killary and Obummer are going down- and our Marines are the ones taking them out.

Yes!!!! Great! Day! for! Murica!!!!

finally!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything is personal with the emotionally stunted crybaby-in-chief that Putin helped get elected.


Collusion.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I love peanuts and Joseph Conrad.
> 
> You're all moody and sensitive these days. Maybe the full moon?
> 
> ...



*A charming little Prison coo by the resident shackle Queen....*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Some people get very prickly when they're left out of love. 

Don't miss out on love!

It's love-er-ly!

Here's some news of people not named killary who did bad government.

Don't do bad government.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/former-non-profit-president-charged-scheme-conceal-foreign-funding-2013-congressional-trip

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm always amicable. Because amicable starts with "friend."
> 
> You know that.
> 
> ...


Ima giver, so I already know.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ima giver, so I already know.


I know.

The hair is the tell-tale heart.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I know.
> 
> The hair is the tell-tale heart.
> 
> ...


Everyone loves the giver.
Its a gift.

It may just be what the world needs... most..


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2018)

Good night Paulie Nopardon,

Socalsoccer loves you, you treasonous, adulterous, greedy little lying POS slime bag!

Hope you have a nice Tuesday.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 24, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You just hate love.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, I have a court order keeping you 1000ft away from me at all times or you'll end up just like your idol Paulie or whatev cartoon name you've given him... freak. 

https://media.giphy.com/media/nHoIlj7KrC8og/giphy.gif


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

A bad 24 hours for journalism
SEPTEMBER 25, 2018
No wonder the country loathes the media.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/a_bad_24_hours_for_journalism.html


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Got to love spell check...


Do you suppose t used the same spell checker to come up with "False Acquisitions"?

https://twitter.com/EverCarradine/status/1044420135388246016?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1044421880134873089&ref_url=https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-false-acquisitions-tweet_us_5ba9d093e4b0181540dfffb7


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Husker dont.
https://t.co/yAn4StOIMh


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you suppose t used the same spell checker to come up with "False Acquisitions"?
> 
> https://twitter.com/EverCarradine/status/1044420135388246016?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1044421880134873089&ref_url=https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-false-acquisitions-tweet_us_5ba9d093e4b0181540dfffb7


No. I don't suppose so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Husker dont.
> https://t.co/yAn4StOIMh


A real source for real news.
Really.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

THE BITCH ISN'T HAPPY THAT A LAWYER WILL QUESTION HER.
Too funny.

CHRISTINE GETTING COLD FEET?


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Even t had to laugh at his empty boast at the UN.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Collusion.


Do you agree with Alan Dershowitz that "it is not a crime to collude with a foreign government"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you agree with Alan Dershowitz that "it is not a crime to collude with a foreign government"?


Collude to do what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

Do you hear that?

* Freak Show Falters: Avenatti Hides Public Profile After Admitting Kav Accuser Might Not Come Forward*

Attorney Michael Avenatti said his client might now not come forward against Brett Kavanaugh, and then locked his Twitter public profile from view


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

*Sarah Sanders: America 'A Country Where You're Innocent Until Proven Guilty — Unless You're A Conservative Republican' *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

*Just shut up!*

*WATCH: Democratic Senator Called Out For Failing To Give Kavanaugh The Presumption Of Innocence; She Doubles Down *
By James


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Collude to do what?


Dershowitz made that claim in his book that argued against impeachment of t for accepting help from Russia in his Presidential campaign.  D also noted possible exceptions, such as if he had been paid or extorted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Dershowitz made that claim in his book that argued against impeachment of t for accepting help from Russia in his Presidential campaign.  D also noted possible exceptions, such as if he had been paid or extorted.


I would have to agree with the attorney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

*Let’s make fun of the DC anti-fascists some more*
John Sexton Sep 25, 2018 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“You should be embarrassed for existing


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2018)

Laughingstock for all the world to see . . .

(CNN)President Donald Trump's touting of how his administration has accomplished more than any -- yes, any -- past administration in its first two years is one of his most consistent applause lines in his campaign patter.

"I don't believe there has been any administration in the history of this country that has done more in two years -- and we're not even up to two years yet -- than our administration," Trump said last week during a campaign speech in Las Vegas -- while reading a literal paper list of those accomplishments.
"Nobody has done what this administration has done in terms of getting things passed and getting things through," he told a group of sheriffs earlier this month.

His supporters love the line: _Despite all of the losers and haters, Trump is MAGA-ing!_


Which brings us to Tuesday morning -- and Trump's speech to the United Nations General Assembly in New York. 
"In less than two years, my administration has accomplished more than almost any administration in the history of our country," Trump said, as he does. 
"So true," said Trump, clearly caught by surprise by the laughter. "I didn't expect that reaction, but that's OK," he added to more laughter and some applause.

Before we go any further let me be clear: I wasn't in the room. I was watching it live on TV from Washington. But, watching on television, the perception of those few seconds was clear: The gathered world leaders -- or at least some of them -- were laughing at Trump's contention that he had done more in two years than any previous American administration ever.
Which makes some sense given that the claim seems, on its face ridiculous. There was Abraham Lincoln's management of the Civil War, Ulysses Grant's stewardship of the country through Reconstruction, Woodrow Wilson's work to repair the world community following World War I, Truman's work to do the same post-World War II, Ronald Reagan's steering of the country though the Cold War ... I mean, the list goes on and on. 
And it dwarfs Trump's accomplishments which, at least on the world stage, are at best incomplete at the moment. From his decision to pull the United States out of the Paris Climate Accords to his trade fight with China, we simply don't know what Trump's policies will mean in the light of history.
That Trump was taken aback by the laughter is telling, too.



https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/25/politics/donald-trump-un-speech-laugh/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laughingstock for all the world to see . . .
> 
> (CNN)President Donald Trump's touting of how his administration has accomplished more than any -- yes, any -- past administration in its first two years is one of his most consistent applause lines in his campaign patter.
> 
> ...


I bet they won't be laughing when trump finds out who they are and when he shuts the UN down in the USA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Who was it that said "We need a President who isn't a laughing stock to the entire World."?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Who was it that said "We need a President who isn't a laughing stock to the entire World."?


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 224681, member: 3"
Dershowitz made that claim in his book that argued against impeachment of t for accepting help from Russia in his Presidential campaign.  D also noted possible exceptions, such as if he had been paid or extorted./QUOTE



*Where did then " Citizen " Donald J. Trump accept help from the Russians...*

*Where was he Paid.....*

*Where was he extorted......*



QUOTE="espola, post: 224750, member: 3"
Who was it that said "We need a President who isn't a laughing stock to the entire World."?

/QUOTE

*You do realize you're the laughing stock of this forum......*

*Spola Henry ....the Filthy Filner Protoge.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 224756, member: 1585"






/QUOTE


*Now THAT is a Venice Beach " Butt Dart "  !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

*Project Veritas: IRS Employee Says ‘Evidence,’ Emails Deleted in Coverup*
4117EmailGoogle+Twitter






Project Veritas / YouTube
25 Sep 2018904
*In the fourth installment of Project Veritas’ investigative video series into the “Deep State,” two subjects identified as Internal Revenue Service (IRS) officials appear to condone the agency’s “unjust treatment” of conservative non-profit organizations — and one seems to affirm allegations that the former IRS commissioner appointed by Barack Obama deleted evidence to cover up that scandal.*




One of its subjects, identified by Project Veritas as IRS attorney Jerry Semasek, says “mistakes were made” in the agency’s handling of the agency’s 2013 discrimination scandal, in which multiple 501(c)(4) groups with phrases like “tea party” or “patriots” in their names received extra scrutiny. Judicial Watch, a perennial investigator of the scandal, described it this way: “President Obama’s IRS was used against his opponents to help him win reelection.”

“The law requires that an organization can’t be political, it can’t be partisan to be tax exempt… Those employees in Cincinnati Ohio started to separate them and put them in a pile. And it turns out that they were like the Tea Party group of people,” Semasek tells Project Veritas, adding, “And I think they did, like Lois Lerner and maybe some of her employees were more liberal-leaning or Democrats so I don’t know if they disallowed them, but they required them to produce more documentation to try to prove that they weren’t partisan.”


In another undercover meetup, Project Veritas shows a man identified as Thomas Sheehy — an IRS tax examiner and member of the far-left group Austin Democratic Socialists of America in Texas — appearing to praise former IRS Commissioner John Koskinen’s handling of the scandal, claiming the agency official couldn’t be held accountable “because he deleted all the emails.”

“Conservatives got really mad at him,” Sheehy purportedly says on camera. “He was so cool, though, because he deleted all the emails, so they could not hold any evidence against him.”



“Yeah, I don’t give a s**t if that is a crime for doing that because… you should give increased scrutiny to those groups because a lot of them are just f***ing fronts for the Koch brothers or whatever,” Sheehy said of the move.

Sheehy’s reference to “deleted all the emails” recalls allegations from 2015 and 2016, when Republican lawmakers accused Lerner and Koskinen of obstructing justice and destroying subpoenaed evidence. Jason Chaffetz (R-UT) introduced a resolution to impeach Koskinen for “high crimes and misdemeanors.” The charges against him included false statements to Congress:

Commissioner Koskinen failed to locate and preserve IRS records in accordance with a congressional subpoena and an internal preservation order. The IRS erased 422 backup tapes containing as many as 24,000 of Lois Lerner’s emails – key pieces of evidence that were destroyed on Koskinen’s watch.

…

When the agency determined Ms. Lerner’s emails were missing, Commissioner Koskinen testified the emails were unrecoverable. These statements were false.

Koskinen never admitted to any intentional wrongdoing or obstruction: “We did not succeed in preserving all of the information requested,” he told the House Judiciary Committee. “[A]nd some of my testimony later proved mistaken. I regret both of those failings.”

Sheehy’s characterization of the episode — “he deleted all the emails” — suggests a more deliberate course of action, though it is unclear whether he has firsthand knowledge to support that description.

In 2017, the Department of Justice (DOJ) settled a class-action suit in response to the IRS’s politicized actions. Attorney General Jeff Sessions admitted the Obama administration used “inappropriate criteria to screen applications for 501(c) status” disproportionately affecting conservatives, including requests for “highly sensitive information.” However, Sessions declined to prosecute principal players in the scandal like Lerner.


In another exchange, Sheehy appears to suggest he takes advantage of the agency’s work benefits, allowing him ample time for socialist political activism.

“I will say, I just really like the benefits. I get a lot of paid time off and sick days,” Sheehy says. “So, like, for DSA stuff, I can just honestly… I will just stay late for a period. So, I will just call in for the next day.”

Further, Sheehy claims there are other members of Democratic Socialists of America working at the IRS, including a friend of his named “Chris” who helps manage the agency’s social media presence. “My friend Chris, like, he does a lot of like tech stuff,” Sheehy begins. “He even runs the f**kin’, I was looking over his shoulder once at the electoral forum and I noticed that he actually is on the national social media working group. So, he helps run the national Twitter account. He also runs our local Twitter account. He also is one that does all the bylaws and stuff… he also works for the IRS.”

Following the release of Project Veritas’ fourth installment of its “Deep State” series, founder James O’Keefe said: “As our deep state investigation continues to unfold, four government agencies have responded resulting in the removal of two federal employees from their job duties. Stay tuned to see which Government Agency we unmask next.“


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

*Deborah Ramirez won’t speak to Congress: Read the New Yorker if you want her statement, says lawyer*
Allahpundit Sep 25, 2018 5:31 PM





“He said we are not issuing a statement


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

US News
*Enjoy this clip of Joe Biden telling Clarence Thomas that an FBI report isn’t worth anything*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

"The whole world is laughing at the United States" -- President Trump, 6/21/18

His prediction came true this morning. Or at least the whole world laughed at Donald Trump this morning.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

The "whole" world?  The entire world...
You sure about that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> "The whole world is laughing at the United States" -- President Trump, 6/21/18
> 
> His prediction came true this morning. Or at least the whole world laughed at Donald Trump this morning.


"People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life."
-espola-


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The "whole" world?  The entire world...
> You sure about that?


The UN General Assembly this morning was comprised of world leaders or their UN representatives from hundreds of nation state members.  

Your hero with the five foot long red tie will certainly be stewing over his embarrassment before the world stage. You haven’t read the Woodward book yet, or you’d know how often and how easily your hero stews when embarrassed.  God help the speechwriter who used the mini Nuremberg rally speech as the opener that your hero did not even remotely rely on teleprompters to deliver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The UN General Assembly this morning was comprised of world leaders or their UN representatives from hundreds of nation state members.
> 
> Your hero with the five foot long red tie will certainly be stewing over his embarrassment before the world stage. You haven’t read the Woodward book yet, or you’d know how often and how easily your hero stews when embarrassed.  God help the speechwriter who used the mini Nuremberg rally speech as the opener that your hero did not even remotely rely on teleprompters to deliver.


You may accidentally display that which reveals you,
but it's not you.
It's them.
Good boy.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life."
> -espola-


I have noticed that you haven't said anything laugh-at-able for several days now.  Too many t embarrassments lately?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I have noticed that you haven't said anything laugh-at-able for several days now.  Too many t embarrassments lately?


I'm from the government, and I'm here to help.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm from the government, and I'm here to help.


That's what I'm talking about right there.  You're just posting nonsense as if your "post something now" clock ticked over but you don't want to post any more of your usual obnoxious bullshit - you know - the stuff that will give people reasons to laugh at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what I'm talking about right there.  You're just posting nonsense as if your "post something now" clock ticked over but you don't want to post any more of your usual obnoxious bullshit - you know - the stuff that will give people reasons to laugh at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Might as well present the best that the recording industry has produced. Don’t you think?


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Might as well present the best that the recording industry has produced. Don’t you think?


Well, it's certainly better that way than if they had let him sing it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Might as well present the best that the recording industry has produced. Don’t you think?


Well, I have for others.
The song is absolutely beautiful, and it says more today than when the iconic Bacharach layed it down.
I've posted it with the incomparable Dionne Warwick at least three times.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Well, it's certainly better that way than if they had let him sing it.


You didn’t watch the whole thing.  You watched just up until Shatner starts his heavy smoking and heavier over-acting.  

That’s exactly when I stopped watching too.  But I fast forwarded to see they have a duel screen of him.  One, still over acting and just talking the lyrics.  But the other Shatner sings.  At least as much as I could stand to watch it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Might as well present the best that the recording industry has produced. Don’t you think?


LOVE the Shatner version.
Matter of fact, its going on my song list today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Might as well present the best that the recording industry has produced. Don’t you think?


Karen Black is one of, if not, *the *hottest crossed eyed women to ever make it in Hollywood.
Agreed?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Just so you know, I have a court order keeping you 1000ft away from me at all times or you'll end up just like your idol Paulie or whatev cartoon name you've given him... freak.
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/nHoIlj7KrC8og/giphy.gif


Go Bear go!

See Bear go to the courthouse.

See Bear sniffly-sad. 

See Bear tell Racist Sheriff "Racist Sheriff, man is mean to me on internet! Help me Racist sheriff. Man is so mean! And he's mean to my friend Paulie Treasonnuts! Please stop the mean, mean man from hurting me on the internets!!"

The Sheriff looks at Bear. He takes a big sip of his sterno. The Sheriff is VERY thirsty! That's why his teeth are black. All four of them! 

"Yes Bear Yes! I will give you this paper. It's a restraining order! Can you say 'restraining order?' I knew that you could! It will keep you safe from words on the internets! Now Go Bear Go! You're in the big purple bunny's chair." Sluuuuuuuurp! "Mm." The Sheriff laughs. "Good thing I don't smoke!"

Bear goes. Go Bear Go! Go safely into that dark internet. Good Bear. Goodnight Bear. Goodnight moon. Goodnight racist sterno drinking Sheriff. Good night Paulie PleadedoutandnowI'mcooperatingnuts.

Good night moon.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The UN General Assembly this morning was comprised of world leaders or their UN representatives from hundreds of nation state members.
> 
> Your hero with the five foot long red tie will certainly be stewing over his embarrassment before the world stage. You haven’t read the Woodward book yet, or you’d know how often and how easily your hero stews when embarrassed.  God help the speechwriter who used the mini Nuremberg rally speech as the opener that your hero did not even remotely rely on teleprompters to deliver.


My hero wasn't at the UN dick wad...now run along...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what I'm talking about right there.  You're just posting nonsense as if your "post something now" clock ticked over but you don't want to post any more of your usual obnoxious bullshit - you know - the stuff that will give people reasons to laugh at you for the rest of your life.


Way to lead by example Magoo...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Go Bear go!
> 
> See Bear go to the courthouse.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you don't own a gun and live near schools. Seek help! ... God be with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The "whole" world?  The entire world...
> You sure about that?


Well, besides the indoctrinated, like you . . . your kind hold a certain kind of intentionally ignorant hypocrisy.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Add Brian Kilmeade to the do-not-invite list.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well, besides the indoctrinated, like you . . . your kind hold a certain kind of intentionally ignorant hypocrisy.


This from a union depended, over exaggerating projecting parrot is hilarious.....bless your little heart Daffy.
Preciously pathetic liar is what you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Add Brian Kilmeade to the do-not-invite list.


What did the wannabe comic say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Not to give my hand away but, will the lying slut show up tomorrow?
I say no.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This from a union depended, over exaggerating projecting parrot is hilarious.....bless your little heart Daffy.
> Preciously pathetic liar is what you are.


If you only listened to the Fox News report on t's speech at the UN, you are excused for your ignorance on this topic.  They cut off the tape before the laughter started.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not to give my hand away but, will the lying slut show up tomorrow?
> I say no.


I think it shows personal courage on her part to come forward knowing that she would be the object of slanders like that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I think it shows personal courage on her part to come forward knowing that she would be the object of slanders like that.


The truth hurts.

Slander you say?





NEW ACCUSER CLAIMS 'GANG RAPE'


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> If you only listened to the Fox News report on t's speech at the UN, you are excused for your ignorance on this topic.  They cut off the tape before the laughter started.


Didn't watch in on Fox news douche bag....
The UN is not the ENTIRE world...Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I think it shows personal courage on her part to come forward knowing that she would be the object of slanders like that.


Courage...

Tawana Brawley is found covered with feces and wrapped in garbage bags outside the Pavilion Condominiums in Wappingers Falls, New York. Brawley appeared to have undergone an extremely traumatic experience: parts of her hair were cut off, her pants were slightly burned, and there was a racial slur scrawled on her body. Brawley told authorities that for four days she had been held against her will and repeatedly raped by a gang of white men, one of whom she claimed had a police badge.

The Brawley case became a ’cause celebre’ when controversial attorney C. Vernon Mason, Alton Maddox, and community activist Al Sharpton declared their support for Brawley and alleged that there was a cover-up in the investigation. Unfortunately, Brawley’s story did not hold up to the close scrutiny that followed.

Although she claimed to have been abducted and held for four days, nobody had filed a missing person’s report for the teenager during that time. In fact, there was little concrete evidence that Brawley had been attacked and increasing suspicion that her story was fabricated. According to several witnesses, Brawley had attended a party while she was supposedly missing, and fiber evidence showed that Brawley had likely written the racial slurs on herself. In the face of mounting criticism, *Brawley’s advisers began making wild, unfounded accusations, charging that Assistant District Attorney Stephen Pagones had participated in the alleged rape and that Special Prosecutor Robert Abrams was masturbating to the evidentiary photos*.

While the controversy surrounding the case became a media circus, Brawley and her family refused to testify or cooperate with the investigation. They did, however, accept financial contributions. In October 1988, a Grand Jury dismissed the entire matter. Attorneys Mason and Maddox faced disciplinary proceedings from the New York State Bar for their conduct during the investigation and Pagones filed a libel suit against Mason, Maddox, and Sharpton, which he won in 1998.

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/a-media-controversy-ignites-over-the-case-of-tawana-brawley


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Didn't watch in on Fox news douche bag....
> The UN is not the ENTIRE world...Magoo...


Who in the World outside USA is not laughing at him?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Who in the World outside USA is not laughing at him?


You know what Magoo, I don't care. 
I do know there are 7.5 billion people on the planet, they aren't all laughing at Trump...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The truth hurts.
> 
> Slander you say?
> 
> ...


Interesting, I didn't read anywhere in the article that she told the police, parents, counselors, teacher or any adult of this "gang rape". 

Strange behavior indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Interesting, I didn't read anywhere in the article that she told the police, parents, counselors, teacher or any adult of this "gang rape".
> 
> Strange behavior indeed.


Hopefully all of our senators will not be fooled by this and all voters see exactly what the libs are made of before the midterms.
All they have to do is listen to us.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know what Magoo, I don't care.
> I do know there are 7.5 billion people on the planet, they aren't all laughing at Trump...


I suppose you t-supporters are looking for whatever comfort you can find.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

*Questions About Julie Swetnick’s Claims: She Was in College When Brett Kavanaugh Was in High School*
13242EmailGoogle+Twitter











Michael Avenatti / Twitter
26 Sep 201810,063
*Questions arose Wednesday about claims by Julie Swetnick, the third “accuser” against Brett Kavanaugh, after it was revealed that she would have been in college during the time period she claims he was “present” at gang rapes at high school parties.*
On Wednesday morning, Michael Avenatti, the aspiring presidential candidate and lawyer for porn star Stormy Daniels, released a sworn affidavit from Swetnick in which she claimed to have met Kavanaugh and his friend Mark Judge in “approximately 1980-1981.”



She then went on to claim that in 1981-82, she “became aware of efforts” by Kavanaugh, Judge, and others to “spike” the punch “at house parties I attended” with the intent of incapacitating a girl who could then be gang raped. She said she witnessed Kavanaugh and Judge lining up outside a room waiting for their “turn.” She also said that in 1982, she was a victim of such gang rape, while drugged, with Kavanaugh and Judge “present.”





However, according to the _New York Times_, “Ms. Swetnick grew up in Montgomery County, Md., graduating from Gaithersburg High School in 1980 before attending college at the University of Maryland, according to a résumé for her posted online. Judge Kavanaugh graduated from Georgetown Prep in 1983.”


That means she would have met Kavanaugh while she was 17 or 18, and he was 15 or 16 years old. It also would mean that she was attending high school parties while in college


Benny 

*✔* @bennyjohnson 




So to summarize claims:

Swetnick graduated High School in 1980.
In 1982, as a college student, she was attending high-school parties where druggings & gang rapes occurred with regularity.
She went back to those parties 10 times.
She is just now reporting this, 37 years later.
Ok

10:43 AM - Sep 26, 2018



Erick Erickson 

*✔* @EWErickson 




To review the Avenatti claim: a woman claims that when she was a college aged adult (graduated high school in 1980), she went to high school parties where high school girls were drugged and raped and she, as the adult present, did nothing but avoid the punch.

10:47 AM - Sep 26, 2018


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I suppose you t-supporters are looking for whatever comfort you can find.


Did you ever take the time to look up President Trumps joint news conference with the Italian Prime Minister? Probably not as you are prone to following what the liberal media tells you to follow.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Questions About Julie Swetnick’s Claims: She Was in College When Brett Kavanaugh Was in High School*
> 13242EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if she ever had sex with any of these underaged boys? Statutory rape on her part if she did.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you ever take the time to look up President Trumps joint news conference with the Italian Prime Minister? Probably not as you are prone to following what the liberal media tells you to follow.


What's your point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know what Magoo, I don't care.
> I do know there are 7.5 billion people on the planet, they aren't all laughing at Trump...


Someday, hopefully, you will stop being such a little bitch, it's embarrassing to see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder if she ever had sex with any of these underaged boys? Statutory rape on her part if she did.


Something had her going back 10 times!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Donald J. Trump 

*✔* @realDonaldTrump 




Avenatti is a third rate lawyer who is good at making false accusations, like he did on me and like he is now doing on Judge Brett Kavanaugh. He is just looking for attention and doesn’t want people to look at his past record and relationships - a total low-life!

9:47 AM - Sep 26, 2018

Doesn't this next tweet sound like some of our lady friends in here?


Michael Avenatti 

*✔* @MichaelAvenatti 




Trump pretends he is a tough guy. He is nothing of the kind. He grew up spoiled with a silver spoon in his mouth and a gold toilet under his butt. He was handed everything. That is why the majority of America & the UN laughs at him and calls him a con. But at least Putin is a fan

10:45 AM - Sep 26, 2018


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> If you only listened to the Fox News report on t's speech at the UN, you are excused for your ignorance on this topic.  They cut off the tape before the laughter started.


Is the UN where all the smart people hang out? Has the laughter at the UN ever stopped in the last 2 decades?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

In various news sources over the last few days I have listened to Republican (I guess) t-supporting moms say that they are good with teenage boys drugging and groping their daughters in any way they want.

Did some confidential directive go out over the Fox/Breitbart/Infowars channels (for which I don't have a subscription) to suggest this change of opinion?  I say "change" because the conservative Republican moms I knew when I was in high school and college didn't have that opinion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> What's your point?


You just made it for him.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

I can only speak for myself, but if I were accused of a felonious assault of which I knew that I was innocent, I would have no problem with the world's best investigative agency checking it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> In various news sources over the last few days I have listened to Republican (I guess) t-supporting moms say that they are good with teenage boys drugging and groping their daughters in any way they want.
> 
> Did some confidential directive go out over the Fox/Breitbart/Infowars channels (for which I don't have a subscription) to suggest this change of opinion?  I say "change" because the conservative Republican moms I knew when I was in high school and college didn't have that opinion.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I can only speak for myself, but if I were accused of a felonious assault of which I knew that I was innocent, I would have no problem with the world's best investigative agency checking it out.


You mean because they did such a good job of vetting him prior to the confirmation hearings?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because they did such a good job of vetting him prior to the confirmation hearings?


Him?  I was only speaking for myself.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo


I guess that's one way to explain it.

One of my high school girlfriend's Mom was a nurse who worked the midnight shift.  If I was still at their house about 11 when she was leaving for work, she would give me a ride home - it was just a little out of her way.  It just occurred to me that some of those mysterious conversations we had on the rides home might have been subtly-disguised suggestions about safe sex practices.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I suppose you t-supporters are looking for whatever comfort you can find.


I'm just looking for the truth....you on the otherhand can't say that.
I suppose you pc lefties are looking for whatever it takes, even if it smears an innocent man, knowing you stopped at nothing to derail Trump...
You're pathetic...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Him?  I was only speaking for myself.


Yes you were.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess that's one way to explain it.
> 
> One of my high school girlfriend's Mom was a nurse who worked the midnight shift.  If I was still at their house about 11 when she was leaving for work, she would give me a ride home - it was just a little out of her way.  It just occurred to me that some of those mysterious conversations we had on the rides home might have been subtly-disguised suggestions about safe sex practices.


Of course they were.  And your parents no doubt rendered her subtlety redundant by not disguising their suggestions about safe sex.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Him?  I was only speaking for myself.


Genderqueer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2018)

Everyone is laughing at t-rump . . . everyone that is anyone that is.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> What's your point?


Did you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone is laughing at t-rump . . . everyone that is anyone that is.


Probably the most moronic post ever on this forum. For your sake I hope you are drunk off your ass..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone is laughing at t-rump . . . everyone that is anyone that is.


He’ll probably just ignore them.  You know?  Just like you do with the ignore button when everyone laughs at you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2018)

A_merica is the world's dominant superpower, and white Christian males sit at the top of our nation's food chain. That's the right and proper hierarchy, and it's under serious threat._
_
research-finds-that-racism-sexism-and-status-fears-drove-trump-voters_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Probably the most moronic post ever on this forum. For your sake I hope you are drunk off your ass..


Most moronic?  Save it.  He’ll do better.  Lean back and enjoy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A_merica is the world's dominant superpower, and white Christian males sit at the top of our nation's food chain. That's the right and proper hierarchy, and it's under serious threat.
> 
> research-finds-that-racism-sexism-and-status-fears-drove-trump-voters_


Your fear


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone is laughing at t-rump . . . everyone that is anyone that is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I can only speak for myself, but if I were accused of a felonious assault of which I knew that I was innocent, I would have no problem with the world's best investigative agency checking it out.


Speaking for yourself of course, how many FBI back ground checks do you think are needed?
1?
3?
6?
20?
100?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess that's one way to explain it.
> 
> One of my high school girlfriend's Mom was a nurse who worked the midnight shift.  If I was still at their house about 11 when she was leaving for work, she would give me a ride home - it was just a little out of her way.  It just occurred to me that some of those mysterious conversations we had on the rides home might have been subtly-disguised suggestions about safe sex practices.


What was his name?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Him?  I was only speaking for myself.


So did you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: No More Mr. White Guy*



_





ANN COULTER 26 Sep 2018 


*“They know the optics of 11 white men questioning Dr. Ford … will be so harmful and so damaging to the GOP.” — Areva Martin, CNN legal analyst*


“They understand that you have all of these white men who would be questioning this woman … the optics of it would look terrible.” — Gloria Borger, CNN chief political analyst

“Women across this nation should be outraged at what these white men senators are doing to this woman.” — Rep. John Garamendi, D-Calif.

“There has been some discussion of the GOP senators who happened to all be … white men.” — Jim Sciutto, CNN correspondent

“What troubles me is now there are … they’re all white men.” — Jennifer Granholm, former governor of Michigan, on CNN

”You’re seeing on display a metaphor for what this party is, which is basically ignorant white men.” — “Morning Joe” contributor Donny Deutsch

“All these white men … stumbling all over themselves asking her, you know, aggressive and obnoxious questions.” — Asha Rangappa, CNN analyst

“What are those — that collection of old white men going to do?” — Cynthia Alksne, MSNBC contributor

“If she testifies in front of the Judiciary Committee, where 11 members are white men …” — Susan Del Percio, Republican political strategist, on MSNBC

“Once again, it will be all white men on the Republican side of the Judiciary Committee.” — CNN anchor Poppy Harlow

“The optics for Republicans are going to be really tricky … You’ve got all white men on the Republican side here …” — Julie Pace, Washington bureau chief for The Associated Press, on CNN

“The Republicans, it happens to be 11 white men still on that side.” — CNN host John Berman

“The Republicans, it is 11 white men, talk to me about how you think the tone inside this hearing on Monday will be perceived? — Berman, a few minutes later


“On the Republican side, all 11 are white men.” — Berman, again, same show, several minutes later

“What hasn’t changed is the number of white men questioning, certainly, on the Republican side.” — Dana Bash, CNN chief political correspondent

“The Republican side on the Senate Judiciary Committee is all white men …” — Irin Carmon, senior correspondent for New York Magazine, on MSNBC

“Only this crowd of clueless old white guys …” — The Washington Post’s Jennifer Rubin on Twitter

Let me begin by saying these commentators are making a brilliant and totally ORIGINAL point, the plain truth of which is outshone only by, as I’ve said, its sheer no-one-has-ever-made-that-observation-before-ness.

As the Supreme Court confirmation hearing resumes this week for Judge Brett Kavanaugh, it’s clear that the Republicans are simply too white to get the job done. I suggest the Republicans sign up some outside help, the way baseball teams make late-season acquisitions of pitchers and designated hitters for the playoffs.

Some suggestions (note: not all of the following individuals are Republicans, but none has any partisan profile that I am aware of):

1. The Rev. Al Sharpton (Tawana Brawley affair demonstrates that he believes women).

2. Bill Cosby (extensive, up-close experience with victims of sexual assault, albeit from a rapist’s, rather than a “rapee’s” perspective).

3. Keith Ellison (likely good rapport with committee Democrats; has own transportation to Capitol Building).

4. Matias Reyes (would undoubtedly throw himself into committee’s work as pleasant change of pace from prison).

5. Sorry, I don’t remember the gentleman’s name, but that guy who kidnapped and raped the Columbia student, poured bleach on her and Krazy-Glued her lips shut. (This one is sort of a “wild card,” I admit; he could be absolutely great, or, judging by his history of poor impulse control, he could be too emotionally unstable to handle the committee’s important work; definitely a Person of Color, though; that I’m sure about.)

6. Alton Maddox, attorney for black youth hired by Jewish landlord to slash a model’s face because she refused to date him. Maddox pioneered novel “she’s a manipulative slut who had it coming” defense. (Close relationship with the Rev. Sharpton a definite plus.)

7. Lakireddy Bali Reddy, entrepreneurial Indian immigrant with strong experience with underage rape victims, having brought little girls to the U.S. purchased from their poverty-stricken parents in India as his private sex slaves. (His presence may bring Asha Rangappa on board.)

Seriously, if feminists want to make the point that only female senators have any business conducting these hearings, they have a logical point, albeit an idiotic one.

Of course, the last time feminists bet big on women being certain allies in the fight against misogyny, they were the women of the O.J. jury.

Still, I get the logic of demanding women interlocutors.

But what is the thinking behind snickering at “white men” judging an
accusation of sexual assault? Chuck Grassley is a big rapist?

You can be for rape or against it — I happen to be against it — but the idea that alleged sexual assault survivors need the loving care of black, Indian or Hispanic men to judge their stories flies in the face of crime statistics from around the globe.

In the history of the world, there has never been a more pacific, less rapey creature than the white male of Western European descent.

I realize it gives The New York Times’ editorial board (recent acquisition: Sarah Jeong) warm feelings every time someone throws in the word “white” as an intensifier, denoting extra hatefulness, but really, guys, it’s getting old.

Can we please, for the love of God, drop the painfully trite, mind-numbing cliche about “white men,” as if somehow their whiteness makes evil even eviler?

COPYRIGHT 2018 ANN COULTER
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Blasey Ford's published medical research includes 6 articles on the abortion pill
SEPTEMBER 27, 2018
In the USA, 31% of abortions before nine weeks are by pill (not surgery).
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/blasey_fords_published_medical_research_includes_6_articles_on_mifepristone_aka_ru486.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

These women are hired guns!
SEPTEMBER 27, 2018
None of these Kavanaugh accusers is remotely believable. This is a Democrat con game.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/these_women_are_hired_guns.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

*WILD EYED LEFTIST!

Put some make up on for Christ's sake!




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not to give my hand away but, will the lying slut show up tomorrow?
> I say no.


You lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You lose.


Yep, I missed that one, finally, after all these posts I was wrong, well I was 2/3's right, she is a lying slut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

By playing this video you agree to Twitter's use of cookies

This use may include analytics, personalization, and ads.

Learn more

Wired Sources  @WiredSources 



JUST IN: Former FBI agent who conducted polygraph on Christine Blasey Ford says he only asked two questions

8:42 PM - Sep 26, 2018 

Hardhat Patriot  @Hardhat_Patriot 




Only 2 questions asked during Polygraph 
* Prof Ford gives statement of events 
Then:
1. Is your statement true?
2. Is any part of your statement false?

Is this typical in a Polygraph???????????

Wired Sources  @WiredSources 

JUST IN: Former FBI agent who conducted polygraph on Christine Blasey Ford says he only asked two questions


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

_"Fuck the law. I don’t give a fuck about the law. I want my fucking money."_
_
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/sep/27/this-guy-doesnt-know-anything-the-inside-story-of-trumps-shambolic-transition-team_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> _"Fuck the law. I don’t give a fuck about the law. I want my fucking money."
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/sep/27/this-guy-doesnt-know-anything-the-inside-story-of-trumps-shambolic-transition-team_


Fake news.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Put something me make up on for Christ's sake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your point is the physical appearance of a woman has bearing on her credibility in a Senate Judiciary hearing?

I’ve got a hunch you’re not going to be posting Grassley’s female assistant, if your mysognist history is our guide.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/usaprogressive/photos/a.917375388424944/1136419579853856/?type=3&theater


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So your point is the physical appearance of a woman has bearing on her credibility in a Senate Judiciary hearing?
> 
> I’ve got a hunch you’re not going to be posting Grassley’s female assistant, if your mysognist history is our guide.


Don't you think she would look a little more presentable with a little touch up?
Maybe a brown paper bad would be better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

*Gillibrand: Whatever Kavanaugh Says at Hearing, ‘It Will Not Change My View’*
18142EmailGoogle+Twitter

26 Sep 20188,328
On Wednesday’s broadcast of CNN’s “Cuomo Primetime,” Senator Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) stated that she’s not open to changing her mind on Judge Brett Kavanaugh, she thought Kavanaugh’s record was disqualifying before the allegations against Kavanaugh came to light, and “whatever he says tomorrow, it will not change my view. And I’ve already read Dr. Blasey Ford’s testimony and I believe her.”



After Gillibrand stated the FBI should do a complete background check on Kavanaugh in light of the accusations against him, anchor Chris Cuomo asked, “[A]re you open to changing your mind?”



Gillibrand answered, “Based on everything I have heard to date, no. And before these allegations came to light, I thought Judge Kavanaugh’s record was disqualifying. His view on women’s rights, the fact that he doesn’t see women’s reproductive freedom anywhere in the Constitution, the fact that he believes insurers have more free speech rights than you and I, if you have a preexisting condition, they should be able to charge you whatever they want, the fact that he believes my boss should decide whether I have access to contraception, all of those things, to me, are disqualifying. Because his views are so far outside the mainstream, so conservative, that I can’t imagine him being a force for good on the court, and I can’t imagine him actually having the kind of judicial character that is necessary to be a justice on the Supreme Court. Then you just add to that all these allegations. So, no, whatever he says tomorrow, it will not change my view. And I’ve already read Dr. Blasey Ford’s testimony and I believe her.”

_Follow Ian Hanchett on Twitter @IanHanchett_


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.


More from the same "Fake News" article --

When the President of Egypt called t the day after the election with congratulations, he responded with " _I love the Bangles! You know that song Walk Like an Egyptian?_”


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

"Holy fuck, this guy doesn’t know anything. And he doesn’t give a shit.” -- Steve Bannon commenting on t's transition effort.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So your point is the physical appearance of a woman has bearing on her credibility in a Senate Judiciary hearing?
> 
> I’ve got a hunch you’re not going to be posting Grassley’s female assistant, if your mysognist history is our guide.


You mean because Kav grinded Grassley’s female assistant too?  You people crack me up.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because Kav grinded Grassley’s female assistant too?  You people crack me up.


Still trying to play with the big boys?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.facebook.com/usaprogressive/photos/a.917375388424944/1136419579853856/?type=3&theater


That was after 7 years of taking it in the ass from Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> More from the same "Fake News" article --
> 
> When the President of Egypt called t the day after the election with congratulations, he responded with " _I love the Bangles! You know that song Walk Like an Egyptian?_”


Really Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

_ Ford’s Fly Lie :
Admits Under Oath She’s World Traveler…

…Flashback: Hearing Delayed Because She Doesn’t Fly
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/27/live-updates-brett-kavanugh-christine-blasey-ford-testify-before-senate-judiciary-committee/_


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _ Ford’s Fly Lie :
> Admits Under Oath She’s World Traveler…
> 
> …Flashback: Hearing Delayed Because She Doesn’t Fly
> https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/27/live-updates-brett-kavanugh-christine-blasey-ford-testify-before-senate-judiciary-committee/_


Quoting Demo Dick Marcinko -  "You don't have to like it.  You just have to do it."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Welfare for Refugees Cost Americans $123 Billion in 10 Years


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

She claims she didn't know Grassley offered to go to her for her statement?
I knew that, you people knew that.
So, who didn't tell her or is she lying?
No 2 ways about it.
Feinstein is a known liar, pretty sure her lawyer wouldn't keep that little tidbit from her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> "Holy fuck, this guy doesn’t know anything. And he doesn’t give a shit.” -- Steve Bannon commenting on t's transition effort.


How shitty a democrat do you have to be to lose to T?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Quoting Demo Dick Marcinko -  "You don't have to like it.  You just have to do it."


So, Mr Conservative, what do you think about the good Judges treatment so far?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Still trying to play with the big boys?


Big boys don’t cry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty a democrat do you have to be to lose to T?


This shitty, check out the name plate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This shitty, check out the name plate.


She was so popular amongst the smart folks though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

…Feinstein Staff Consulted Ford on Lawyers…

…She Claims No Political Motive…


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WILD EYED LEFTIST!
> 
> Put some make up on for Christ's sake!
> 
> ...


Just so the record is clear.  Since you posted this misogynistic, sexist, derogatory, irrelevant and shameless post to denegrade Dr. Ford, you’ve posted in this sub-thread alone (and I’m not going to bother counting other threads) ten posts that do not comment on the physical appearance of the career sex crimes prosecutor the Republican side of the Senate Judiciary surreptitiously retained weeks ago, and refused until late yesterday to either disclose, or was leaked, and therefore you had no knowledge of this career prosecutor to whom Chairman Grassley (R), openly referred before the press as his party’s side of the committee as their “female assistant”.

Let me take a leap of faith.  If the mystery “female assistant” were Kimberly Gilfoyle, an accomplished and acclaimed former California prosecutor of sexual abuse crimes within her career, you’d have taken a moment to post her photograph instead of one of those 10 posts, or made it an eleventh in time period involved, isn’t that correct?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty a democrat do you have to be to lose to T?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just so the record is clear.  Since you posted this misogynistic, sexist, derogatory, irrelevant and shameless post to denegrade Dr. Ford, you’ve posted in this sub-thread alone (and I’m not going to bother counting other threads) ten posts that do not comment on the physical appearance of the career sex crimes prosecutor the Republican side of the Senate Judiciary surreptitiously retained weeks ago, and refused until late yesterday to either disclose, or was leaked, and therefore you had no knowledge of this career prosecutor to whom Chairman Grassley (R), openly referred before the press as his party’s side of the committee as their “female assistant”.
> 
> Let me take a leap of faith.  If the mystery “female assistant” were Kimberly Gilfoyle, an accomplished and acclaimed former California prosecutor of sexual abuse crimes within her career, you’d have taken a moment to post her photograph instead of one of those 10 posts, or made it an eleventh in time period involved, isn’t that correct?


No, I don't think too much of KG.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just so the record is clear.  Since you posted this misogynistic, sexist, derogatory, irrelevant and shameless post to denegrade Dr. Ford, you’ve posted in this sub-thread alone (and I’m not going to bother counting other threads) ten posts that do not comment on the physical appearance of the career sex crimes prosecutor the Republican side of the Senate Judiciary surreptitiously retained weeks ago, and refused until late yesterday to either disclose, or was leaked, and therefore you had no knowledge of this career prosecutor to whom Chairman Grassley (R), openly referred before the press as his party’s side of the committee as their “female assistant”.
> 
> Let me take a leap of faith.  If the mystery “female assistant” were Kimberly Gilfoyle, an accomplished and acclaimed former California prosecutor of sexual abuse crimes within her career, you’d have taken a moment to post her photograph instead of one of those 10 posts, or made it an eleventh in time period involved, isn’t that correct?


You like dissimilar comparisons.  Please go on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Just so the record is clear.  Since you posted this misogynistic, sexist, derogatory, irrelevant and shameless post to denegrade Dr. Ford, you’ve posted in this sub-thread alone (and I’m not going to bother counting other threads) ten posts that do not comment on the physical appearance of the career sex crimes prosecutor the Republican side of the Senate Judiciary surreptitiously retained weeks ago, and refused until late yesterday to either disclose, or was leaked, and therefore you had no knowledge of this career prosecutor to whom Chairman Grassley (R), openly referred before the press as his party’s side of the committee as their “female assistant”.
> 
> Let me take a leap of faith.  If the mystery “female assistant” were Kimberly Gilfoyle, an accomplished and acclaimed former California prosecutor of sexual abuse crimes within her career, you’d have taken a moment to post her photograph instead of one of those 10 posts, or made it an eleventh in time period involved, isn’t that correct?


Beauty comes from the inside.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Big boys don’t cry.


Do tell.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


It takes a soul to have emotions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


So what questions was he responding to exactly? 

And may I add..."what difference does it make!?!" was not calm and cool. You have fallen so far off your game you can't even post a relevant meme..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So what questions was he responding to exactly?
> 
> And may I add..."what difference does it make!?!" was not calm and cool. You have fallen so far off your game you can't even post a relevant meme..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


I think E is way past his nap time...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


Hillary was accused of allowing men to die. Emotionally, no biggie for her, "what difference does it make".
Kavanaugh was accused of sexual assault. Obviously it was emotionally huge for him...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I think E is way past his nap time...


You talking about the most conservative poster in these parts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary was accused of allowing men to die. Emotionally, no biggie for her, "what difference does it make".
> Kavanaugh was accused of sexual assault. Obviously it was emotionally huge for him...


They don't care, just a game to them.
Still just emotional, sore losers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

Today the Democrats in the Senate reinforced why they lost the last Presidential election....
Their desperation is obvious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


You still haven't answered my question about your first meme fail... what question was he answering? If you can't answer maybe you should come back when you actually have something to offer...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


You're a fucking piece of shit Magoo.
The man got emotional when he was talking about his daughter.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Nobody asked the obvious question that was on the tip of my tongue --

"Your Honor, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?"


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lindsey Graham reminded me of one of those soccer coaches whose team is losing badly so he goes off on a rant blaming the referees, the weather, and the field conditions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a fucking piece of shit Magoo.
> The man got emotional when he was talking about his daughter.


E is delusional.  Period. He has proven he believes hearsay over reason. He must have sustained more then a bump on his head by his assailant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Nobody asked the obvious question that was on the tip of my tongue --
> 
> "Your Honor, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?"


Let's ask you instead..Magoo, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Lindsey Graham reminded me of one of those soccer coaches whose team is losing badly so he goes off on a rant blaming the referees, the weather, and the field conditions.


You remind me of a soccer fan who knows nothing about the game...but thinks they do. The arrogance is laughable.
Did you see the Democrat Senators looking down, when Graham was chastising them, knowing he was absolutely correct in his assessment...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Lindsey Graham reminded me of one of those soccer coaches whose team is losing badly so he goes off on a rant blaming the referees, the weather, and the field conditions.


You remind me of a bitter old man who acts like a two year old when he misses his nap..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's ask you instead..Magoo, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?


You mean how many shots of Nyquil has he had?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Nobody asked the obvious question that was on the tip of my tongue --
> 
> "Your Honor, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?"


How you doing on my question? I know it's a tough one but that's what happens when you're clueless... you paint yourself into a corner.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


*You know who told the TRUTH today...*
*That won't make you sway.....*
*But you don't give a fuck....*
*Cause yur just an old cuck.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's ask you instead..Magoo, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?


I bought a 12-pack of Budweiser in aluminum bottles so I can pour half into a frozen glass and the reseal the bottle.  So the answer is one 8-oz Bud.

Have you?  (ever blacked out from drinking?)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I bought a 12-pack of Budweiser in aluminum bottles so I can pour half into a frozen glass and the reseal the bottle.  So the answer is one 8-oz Bud.
> 
> Have you?  (ever blacked out from drinking?)


No, can't say I have.
But I've been hammered more than once...enough about me

Not a single witness backed up Dr. Ford.
Not one piece of evidence.
Shame on the Democrats.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

*Confirm Brett Kavanaugh*
*The Judge rightly called out the politics of ‘search and destroy.’*

Thursday’s Senate hearing on Brett Kavanaugh’s Supreme Court nomination was an embarrassment that should have never happened. Judge Kavanaugh was right to call the confirmation process a “disgrace” in his passionate self-defense, and whatever one thinks of Christine Blasey Ford’s assault accusation, she offered no corroboration or new supporting evidence.

Ms. Ford certainly was a sympathetic witness—by her own admission “terrified” at the start and appearing to be emotionally fragile. Her description of the assault and its impact on her was wrenching. She clearly believes what she says happened to her. Her allegation should have been vetted privately, in confidence, as she said she would have preferred. Instead ranking Democrat Dianne Feinstein held it for six weeks and it was leaked—perhaps to cause precisely such a hearing circus.

Yet there is still no confirming evidence beyond her own testimony, and some of what she says has been contradicted. The female friend Ms. Ford says was at the home the night of the assault says she wasn’t there. The number of people she says were there has varied from four to five and perhaps more, but every potential witness she has cited by name says he or she doesn’t recall the party.

She still can’t recall the home where the assault took place, how she got there or how she got home that evening. She has no witnesses who say she told them about the alleged assault at the time—until she first spoke of it at a couples therapy session 30 years later in 2012. Mr. Kavanaugh’s name doesn’t appear in the notes of her therapist.


As for Judge Kavanaugh, his self-defense was as powerful and emotional as the moment demanded. If he was angry at times, imagine how you would feel if you were so accused and were innocent as he says he is. To deny the allegations as he did—invoking his children and parents and so many others who know him—and be lying would mean that he is a sociopath. If he were found to be lying, he would be impeached and probably prosecuted. Nothing in his long record in public life betrays the kind of behavior he is accused of against women.

Had he not been as forceful, his opponents would have said he looked guilty. Because he called the Democrats out for their character assassination, the critics now say he lacks the right temperament. The truth is that there is no answer, and no demeanor, that Brett Kavanaugh could offer that the left would credit. Their goal isn’t the truth. They want to destroy Judge Kavanaugh.

Republican Senators turned over their questioning of Ms. Ford to a trained prosecutor from Arizona, who attempted to clarify facts and fill holes in her testimony. Democrats showed zero interest in getting any facts from Ms. Ford. They spent their question time saying they believed Ms. Ford while badgering Republican Chairman Chuck Grassley to call other witnesses.

Yet those potential witnesses have all given sworn statements to Senate staff under penalty of felony that say they don’t recall the party or the alleged assault. Hauling them before the Senate wouldn’t illuminate the truth any more than Thursday’s hearing did.

Incredibly, Democrats spent their time with Judge Kavanaugh asking about drinking games and lines in his high school yearbook. Once Senator Lindsey Graham made that look foolish (see below), Democrats focused on their only other argument, which is that the FBI should investigate. But they well know the FBI would merely repeat the interviews they and the Senate Judiciary staff have already done.

*****
The real Democratic goal is to push a confirmation vote past Election Day. They can then spare their incumbents running for re-election from taking a difficult vote. If they win the election, they will then try to block any confirmation until they take over the Senate in January. No nominee to the right of Merrick Garland would then be confirmed in the final two years of the Trump Presidency. The Supreme Court would be divided 4-4 until 2021 at least.

Senate Republicans should understand that these are the real political stakes. This nomination isn’t only about the fate of a single man whose reputation can be discarded like some tabloid celebrity. This is about the future of the Supreme Court and who will control the Senate. If Republicans reject Mr. Kavanaugh based on what we know now, millions of voters will rightly be furious.

But as important, a rejection will bring dishonor to the Senate. It will validate the ambush and smear politics that Democrats are using. And it will turn Supreme Court nominations over to the justice of the social-media mob and the politics of accusation. It’s time for Senators to stand up and confirm Brett Kavanaugh.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/confirm-brett-kavanaugh-1538089143


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, can't say I have.
> But I've been hammered more than once...enough about me
> 
> Not a single witness backed up Dr. Ford.
> ...


We should know more tomorrow after the other witnesses testify, some of them friends of Dr. Ford and some of them friends of Judge Kavanaugh.

What's that?  No more testimony?  No more investigations?  Because the committee won't allow it?

Shame on the Republicans.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> We should know more tomorrow after the other witnesses testify, some of them friends of Dr. Ford and some of them friends of Judge Kavanaugh.
> 
> What's that?  No more testimony?  No more investigations?  Because the committee won't allow it?
> 
> Shame on the Republicans.


Look at the facts Magoo, they matter more than your hate for Trump...you're pathetic.

There is no evidence of a crime other than what Ford claimed happened.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Christine Blasey Ford has claimed that four other people attended a small gathering at which she was allegedly assaulted by Brett Kavanaugh. Three of those people, PJ Smyth, Mark Judge, and Kavanaugh, have already denied any recollection of attending such a party.

On Saturday night, Leland Ingham Keyser, a classmate of Ford's at the all-girls school Holton-Arms and her final named witness, denied any recollection of attending a party with Brett Kavanaugh.

"Simply put, Ms. Keyser does not know Mr. Kavanaugh and she has no recollection of ever being at a party or gathering where he was present, with, or without, Dr. Ford," lawyer Howard J. Walsh said in a statement sent to the Senate Judiciary Committee.

CNN reports that " Keyser is a lifelong friend of Ford's."

Keyser previously coached golf at Georgetown University and is now executive producer of Bob Beckel's podcast. Keyser is the ex-wife of Beckel, a former Democratic operative and commentator. A search on OpenSecrets.org reveals Keyser's only political donation has been to former Democratic senator Byron Dorgan.

Keyser's denial, as a female lifelong friend and Ford's last named witness, is the most consequential development that has occurred since Ford publicly stepped forward last Sunday and detailed her allegations to the _Washington Post_. Ford's allegation of the 1982 incident was told to no one until a 2012 therapy session, when Kavanaugh was first touted in the media as the most likely GOP Supreme Court nominee.

All of Ford's named witnesses of the party, both male and female, have now denied any recollection of attending such a party.

https://www.weeklystandard.com/john-mccormack/blasey-fords-female-classmate-her-last-alleged-witness-denies-ever-attending-party-with-kavanaugh


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> E is delusional.  Period. He has proven he believes hearsay over reason. He must have sustained more then a bump on his head by his assailant.


I'm going to go out on a limb and decide that you haven't been to law school since you don't know the meaning of "hearsay".  This was sworn testimony under risk of prosecution for perjury.  (Heck, even a good education in English would have covered that).  The fact that the two sides gave contradictory testimony is not unusual - that's why we have juries - to decide which version of the facts is more believable.  As I have pointed out before, there are three levels of "jury" in this case - the committee vote tomorrow (unless something happens overnight), the full Senate vote soon (ditto), and the November election vote (which will happen no matter what the committee and the Senate decide, and for which the die has been pretty much cast today - at least on this topic).

If you want to feel better about Judge k's situation, you might find solace in the fact that he helped overrule a jury verdict soon after he became part of the DC Circuit Court.    The jury had decided that a cop lied about killing a man in self-defense and awarded his family some money.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, can't say I have.
> But I've been hammered more than once...enough about me
> 
> Not a single witness backed up Dr. Ford.
> ...


There are plenty of people who have provided "evidence" in news stories that supports Dr. Ford's position.  Is your news source so limited that you haven't heard about those stories?

The Committee refuses to allow those people to testify under oath, or even to allow the FBI to check out those stories.  Shame on the Republicans on the Committee.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He must have sustained more then a bump on his head by his assailant.


In my recent hospital visit, I had an MRI, a couple of CT scans, and an EEG on my brain.  They found nothing wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do tell.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


No wonder she lost.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and decide that you haven't been to law school since you don't know the meaning of "hearsay".  This was sworn testimony under risk of prosecution for perjury.  (Heck, even a good education in English would have covered that).  The fact that the two sides gave contradictory testimony is not unusual - that's why we have juries - to decide which version of the facts is more believable.  As I have pointed out before, there are three levels of "jury" in this case - the committee vote tomorrow (unless something happens overnight), the full Senate vote soon (ditto), and the November election vote (which will happen no matter what the committee and the Senate decide, and for which the die has been pretty much cast today - at least on this topic).
> 
> If you want to feel better about Judge k's situation, you might find solace in the fact that he helped overrule a jury verdict soon after he became part of the DC Circuit Court.    The jury had decided that a cop lied about killing a man in self-defense and awarded his family some money.


I find solace in the truth Magoo. 
You care not about the truth. The truth is, there is no physical evidence or witnesses that can corroborate what Ford claimed happened.
The four people allegedly at the party, including Dr. Ford’s longtime friend Ms. Keyser, have said they recall no such event. Her buddy said under penalty of felony that she does not know Kavanaugh and does not believe she ever saw him at a party, ever.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Senate Judiciary Committee has allowed a reopening of *Brett Kavanaugh*‘s Supreme Court confirmation hearing, with invitations to both him and *Christine Blasey Ford*, the woman accusing him of attempted sexual assault. Those on both sides of the aisle are eager to hear what each might say when they are under oath, with potential perjury charges looming over possible false statements.

As it turns out, Kavanaugh already put himself at risk for possible charges, even if he doesn’t testify next week. According to Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman *Charles Grassley* (R-Iowa), the nominee sat down this past Monday with Republican staff for a “transcribed interview,” and Kavanaugh “understood that he was under penalty of felony, if he was not truthful.” That could either mean that Kavanaugh made his statements under oath, or it could refer to the statute prohibiting giving false statements to investigators. Grassley said that Democratic staff was invited, but they declined to participate.
https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/even-without-new-hearing-kavanaugh-could-already-be-at-risk-of-charges-for-statements-on-allegations/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


>


Bring it on Spartacus


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I bought a 12-pack of Budweiser in aluminum bottles so I can pour half into a frozen glass and the reseal the bottle.  So the answer is one 8-oz Bud.
> 
> Have you?  (ever blacked out from drinking?)


So we got an 8 of 16 oz. testimony today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Nobody asked the obvious question that was on the tip of my tongue --
> 
> "Your Honor, how many drinks did you have at lunch today?"


Everybody knows that old white guys can only handle 8 of 16 0zs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

The *hippocampus* is a small organ located within the brain's medial temporal lobe and forms an important part of the limbic system, the region that regulates emotions. The *hippocampus* is associated mainly with memory, in particular long-term memory. The organ also plays an important role in spatial navigation.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody knows that old white guys can only handle 8 of 16 0zs.


I usually consume other 8 oz, which has been kept cold and fizzy in its sealed bottle, later in the afternoon - such as right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at the facts Magoo, they matter more than your hate for Trump...you're pathetic.
> 
> There is no evidence of a crime other than what Ford claimed happened.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


He's a fascist, what do you expect?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I find solace in the truth Magoo.
> You care not about the truth. The truth is, there is no physical evidence or witnesses that can corroborate what Ford claimed happened.
> The four people allegedly at the party, including Dr. Ford’s longtime friend Ms. Keyser, have said they recall no such event. Her buddy said under penalty of felony that she does not know Kavanaugh and does not believe she ever saw him at a party, ever.
> 
> ...


Here's one you might have missed --






"But I studied really hard."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> There are plenty of people who have provided "evidence" in news stories that supports Dr. Ford's position.  Is your news source so limited that you haven't heard about those stories?
> 
> The Committee refuses to allow those people to testify under oath, or even to allow the FBI to check out those stories.  Shame on the Republicans on the Committee.


Plenty of people?
Who?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Plenty of people?
> Who?


So your news source is that bad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's a fascist, what do you expect?


He's no fascist, he's an arrogant old fool that apparently drinks too much.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> So your news source is that bad.


You made the claim Magoo, back it up or shut the fuck up....


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You made the claim Magoo, back it up or shut the fuck up....


I am satisfied with you exhibiting your biased ignorant state.

So please continue.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Jesuits say "enough" --

"While we previously endorsed the nomination of Judge Kavanaugh on the basis of his legal credentials and his reputation as a committed textualist, it is now clear that the nomination should be withdrawn."

https://www.americamagazine.org/politics-society/2018/09/27/editors-it-time-kavanaugh-nomination-be-withdrawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I usually consume other 8 oz, which has been kept cold and fizzy in its sealed bottle, later in the afternoon - such as right now.


Another "old white guy" tradition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> There are plenty of people who have provided "evidence" in news stories that supports Dr. Ford's position.  Is your news source so limited that you haven't heard about those stories?
> 
> The Committee refuses to allow those people to testify under oath, or even to allow the FBI to check out those stories.  Shame on the Republicans on the Committee.


Wonder how "those stories" got past the FBI.  You know?  Since those stories are so obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Jesuits say "enough" --
> 
> "While we previously endorsed the nomination of Judge Kavanaugh on the basis of his legal credentials and his reputation as a committed textualist, it is now clear that the nomination should be withdrawn."
> 
> https://www.americamagazine.org/politics-society/2018/09/27/editors-it-time-kavanaugh-nomination-be-withdrawn


Suckers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Jesuits say "enough" --
> 
> "While we previously endorsed the nomination of Judge Kavanaugh on the basis of his legal credentials and his reputation as a committed textualist, it is now clear that the nomination should be withdrawn."
> 
> https://www.americamagazine.org/politics-society/2018/09/27/editors-it-time-kavanaugh-nomination-be-withdrawn


Irony Alert.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> In my recent hospital visit, I had an MRI, a couple of CT scans, and an EEG on my brain.  They found nothing wrong.


Glad to hear but it really makes me wonder more about you then..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and decide that you haven't been to law school since you don't know the meaning of "hearsay".  This was sworn testimony under risk of prosecution for perjury.  (Heck, even a good education in English would have covered that).  The fact that the two sides gave contradictory testimony is not unusual - that's why we have juries - to decide which version of the facts is more believable.  As I have pointed out before, there are three levels of "jury" in this case - the committee vote tomorrow (unless something happens overnight), the full Senate vote soon (ditto), and the November election vote (which will happen no matter what the committee and the Senate decide, and for which the die has been pretty much cast today - at least on this topic).
> 
> If you want to feel better about Judge k's situation, you might find solace in the fact that he helped overrule a jury verdict soon after he became part of the DC Circuit Court.    The jury had decided that a cop lied about killing a man in self-defense and awarded his family some money.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that my refrence to hearsay was about a previous post you have made where you concluded that a story that was told tp you was enough evidence to prove that Russia spies on all foreigners. 

I think they may have misread your CT scan. I would ask for another.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that my refrence to hearsay was about a previous post you have made where you concluded that a story that was told tp you was enough evidence to prove that Russia spies on all foreigners.
> 
> I think they may have misread your CT scan. I would ask for another.


You're spinning in the mud and going nowhere.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You're spinning in the mud and going nowhere.


Keep pushing.  You can shower the mud off later.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Lindsey Graham reminded me of one of those soccer coaches whose team is losing badly so he goes off on a rant blaming the referees, the weather, and the field conditions.


You are a fucking idiot...own it old man.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

One point that I missed today, but just observed on the replays --

Kavanaugh said that his high school drinking was legal because in Maryland at that time the minimum age for alcohol was 18.  Maryland changed that law to 21 effective July 1, 1982.  Kavanaugh was born on February 12, 1965.  That would make him 17 years, 4 months, and 18 days old when the law changed.

https://one.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/research/FewerYoungDrivers/appendix.htm

That was sworn testimony, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

BREAKING. Collins, Murkowski, and Donnelly Make Their Decision

Posted at 9:46 pm on September 27, 2018 by streiff

_ 







My colleague, Sarah Quinlan, just announced that West Virginia Senator Joe Manchin has declared he will vote to confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Now, according to Hill sources, he has company:






If true, that’s it folks. The fat lady just hit the high-C and is riding her chariot off the stage towed by Dianne Feinstein and Chuck Schumer.








=========
=========
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

BREAKING: Orange County Judge Rules CA Sanctuary Law Unconstitutional
https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2018/09/27/breaking-orange-county-judge-rules-ca-sanctuary-law-unconstitutional/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Come ON! Sen. Blumenthal lectures Brett Kavanaugh about truth and integrity, world record number of facepalms ensue
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/09/27/come-on-sen-blumenthal-lectures-brett-kavanaugh-about-truth-and-integrity-world-record-number-of-facepalms-ensue/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

‘Spartacus is flailing’: What Cory Booker DIDN’T say to Brett Kavanaugh speaks volumes
https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/09/27/spartacus-is-flailing-what-cory-booker-didnt-say-to-brett-kavanaugh-speaks-volumes/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1045444544068812800

Judge Kavanaugh showed America exactly why I nominated him. His testimony was powerful, honest, and riveting. Democrats’ search and destroy strategy is disgraceful and this process has been a total sham and effort to delay, obstruct, and resist. The Senate must vote!

3:46 PM - Sep 27, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

WATCH: Under Fire, Senator Feinstein Blames FORD For Leak To The Media
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/36424/watch-under-fire-senator-feinstein-blames-ford-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiwpuSly93dAhUJ_IMKHfDDDHMQqUMwBnoECAYQHQ&usg=AOvVaw3c01-KyC1GquV5-rUmoZl4


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Still a crazy, lying whore after all these years.
 

Feinstein Hammered For Hypocrisy In Kavanaugh Hearing
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/36429/feinstein-hammered-hypocrisy-kavanaugh-hearing-james-barrett?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiwpuSly93dAhUJ_IMKHfDDDHMQqUMwBHoECAYQFQ&usg=AOvVaw0KyBGYXtpLDGxLIt31DcC7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Dianne Feinstein Recommended Attorneys To Christine Blasey Ford
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/09/27/dianne-feinstein-blasey-ford-lawyer&ved=2ahUKEwjOjJjSzN3dAhWr6IMKHRSrDQgQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0Aghy6Xp80O1aQT-nFIXjo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Christine Ford's Expert Nonsense
CHRISTOPHER DEGROOT
Ford is being disingenuous, trying to sway everyone via "her expertise."
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/christine_fords_expert_nonsense.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Losers,

The Left vs. Kavanaugh: Desperate Smears by Democracy's Losers
LESTER JACKSON
Democrats can't persuade the American people, so they've gone on the warpath.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/the_left_vs_kavanaugh_desperate_smears_by_democracys_losers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

*Fake Rape Victims Are More Fun than Real Ones*
By Deborah C. Tyler
To grasp why members of the American left come out to rant and root for their favorite fake victims like Colin Kaepernik and Christine Blasey Ford while they ignore real victims like Juanita Broaddrick, we will introduce two new concepts: narcissistic authoritarianism and its ethical strategy, the fake victim-rescuer delusional system.

In the last century, science and technology conferred astonishing and ubiquitous material improvements to life around the world and especially in America. The dizzying ascendance of wealth and material privilege set the stage for a fundamental shift in consciousness from morality and law (which infuse compassion and justice into the daily struggle for survival) to consciousness oriented around narcissistic gratification. In this paradigm, the struggle for survival is over, and the goal of ethical consciousness is to feel good about oneself. This vast transition arose when scientific advancement, mass affluence, and material comfort afforded shortcuts around historic American righteous authority articulated in our biblical and constitutional heritage. Moral absolutes became the refuge of simpletons, and maintaining a constitutional republic more bother than it's worth.

Modern American consciousness, as a whole, has shifted from social control based on historic righteous authority to social control based on modern narcissistic authoritarianism. One way of conceptualizing the difference between the conservative right-wing mindset and the progressive left-wing mindset is that the left has more completely abandoned traditional righteous authority, allowing narcissistic authoritarianism to more completely fill the religious and moral vacuum for the left. Narcissistic authoritarianism relies on a fallacious victimology regarding race, sex, and sexuality, as a primary means of considering oneself good and virtuous. This psychology is narcissistic because it is a closed self-referential belief system devoid of absolute, universal, or unchanging truth about human worth. It is authoritarian because narcissism is inherently tyrannical. There is no escape from or appeasement of this tyranny in the pursuit of imaginary glories of self-image. 

But the greatest impact of the shift from adherence to traditional righteous authority to modern narcissistic authoritarianism is that in the former, virtue derives from actual self-sacrifice and good deeds, whereas in the latter, virtue derives from displaying concern for supposed victims – and the louder, the better – without having to do any real service for anybody. That is so much easier and more fun.

Although narcissistic authoritarianism rejects traditional morality, the ego still needs to organize the world in categories of good and evil. In the absence of religiously based schemata of virtue and sin by which the ego can consider itself good, a new system of judgment and ethical differentiation developed, primarily among the left wing. It can be termed the fake victim-rescuer delusional system. In this psychological system, virtue lies in advocating for and rescuing accredited victims. This ethical system, which to a great degree has replaced traditional morality in left-wing psychology, is a defense mechanism that answers the question, "How do I feel good about myself without the bother of doing anything practical for the actually downtrodden?" The ego's answer is, "Why go to the trouble of actual service to real victims when it feels better to rant, rave, curse, and scream about fake ones?"

Because the psychological payoff of the fake victim-rescuer delusion is not to actually protect or help anybody, but rather to enable the delusional rescuer to feel good, fake victims work much better than real ones. Victims who have experienced actual pain, oppression, and suffering might dampen one's spirits.

Narcissism is authoritarian by nature because it works in service of the ego, whose job is to be a self-serving tyrant, while protecting the ego from making sacrifices. Psychologically, such sacrifices require sincere introspection. Introspection is by nature quiet. Those providing real help to real victims tend to be quiet because they are subsumed in the work. Those reveling in rescuing fake victims tend to be noisy and histrionic and to direct attention to themselves. Consider these victim-rescuers. Their activism, purportedly in support of the "victim" Christine Blasey Ford, is pure spectacle characterized by noise, execrable manners, and mob (rather than individual) action. Nowhere is Dr. Ford to be seen. However, these intrepid rescuers made sure _their own _video selfies were seen by millions. 

Christine Blasey Ford is already one of the most ideologically useful and emotionally gratifying fake victims in American history. Her victimization sideshow has provided such service to the narcissistic authoritarianism of the left wing that the Democrats should strike a Fake Victim Medal of Honor. If you had a fifteen-year-old daughter and learned that she went to an unsupervised party, drank herself stupid, and was momentarily pinned to a bed before getting free and sneaking home, would your first thought be to call the police? She may have had a harrowing experience while in the 9th grade, but if such an event did occur, it was a frightening life lesson, one that apparently Dr. Ford failed to learn. She is reported to have continued as a heavy drinking, hard partying surfer girl for years, before becoming a professional victimology scripturalist. She first unpacked her victimhood in marital therapy, which is a propitious moment for elaborating upon one's grievances.

Beyond the historical significance of helping the rageful left destroy the most qualified nominee to the Supreme Court since Antonin Scalia, the ongoing value of fake victims for the left is that they are much more fun to advocate for than the real ones. Having worked in a crime victim's assistance program with rape-survivors, I can attest that the difference between "victims" like Blasey Ford and the real ones is striking.

Real rape victims tend to come from lower-income, lower-educational level backgrounds. Often their lower socioeconomic status makes them more vulnerable to victimization. The rape of a teenager or adult does not tend to submerge for years. It has an immediate, often devastating effect on the person's life and behavior. Psychologically disabled people are often difficult to help. They often make self-defeating choices and set up conditions of re-victimization to expiate their shame. Psychotherapy for a sexually victimized person is an exquisitely delicate process of supporting the recovery dynamics of the mind. It is truly "leading from behind."

Acquaintance rape victims tend to come from the same culture and political belief system of the rapist. They are not driven by a political agenda, like the cadre of hard-left lawyers Blasey Ford has around her. Juanita Broaddrick was honored to meet with the politician who subsequently raped her. Clinton preyed on women who worked for him and trusted him. 

It is often said that fake victims do terrible damage to the credibility of real victims. But the damage goes deeper than undermining credibility. The fake victim-rescuer delusional system, which amounts to little more than rage and self-directed virtue-signaling, excuses the left wing from providing or supporting the actual difficult, compassionate, and patient service that may help real crime victims.

_Image: Plum Leaves via Flickr._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

This guy changed my mind about him.

ICYMI: Graham lowers the boom on Democrats at Kavanaugh’s hearing
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/27/icymi-graham-lowers-boom-democrats-kavanaughs-hearing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiimsrf1N3dAhVC_IMKHWMoDqgQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3lAav9xCORyonTsc5zrYr9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

*CORKER: YES....* 
*FLAKE YES...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

JUDGEMENT DAY
DEMS WALK OUT
LIVE


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy changed my mind about him.
> 
> ICYMI: Graham lowers the boom on Democrats at Kavanaugh’s hearing
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/27/icymi-graham-lowers-boom-democrats-kavanaughs-hearing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiimsrf1N3dAhVC_IMKHWMoDqgQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3lAav9xCORyonTsc5zrYr9


The man summarized this disgusting politicized theater and got zero refute from the hacks on the left.

Standing ovation..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

I am not sure her heart will be able to withstand this process,
#3 for Trump?


* Ruth Bader Ginsburg: I am 'really cheered on' by the #MeToo movement *

Naomi Lim
1 day ago
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f01%2fen-us%2fAAAHn1o%3focid%3dsl&title=Ruth+Bader+Ginsburg%3a+I+am+%27really+cheered+on%27+by+the+%23MeToo+movement&source=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f01%2fen-us%2fAAAHn1o%3focid%3dsl
http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/AAAHn1o?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f01%2fen-us%2fAAAHn1o%3focid%3dst&text=Ruth+Bader+Ginsburg%3a+I+am+%27really+cheered+on%27+by+the+%23MeToo+movement&original_referer=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f01%2fen-us%2fAAAHn1o%3focid%3dst
https://web.skype.com/share?url=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f01%2fen-us%2fAAAHn1o%3focid%3dss⟨=en-us&flow_id=2238dfde-4f7e-444f-beda-eb2ee75df188&source=msn

[URL='https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/sec-sues-tesla-ceo-musk-alleges-fraud-over-tweets/ar-BBNDJSr'][URL='https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/senate-panel-sets-130-pm-vote-on-kavanaugh/ar-BBNFi29']Committee sets afternoon vote on Kavanaugh[/URL]
 [/URL]





© Provided by MediaDC: Washington Newspaper Publishing Company, Inc.

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg said Wednesday she was buoyed by the #MeToo movement, hours before Judge Brett Kavanaugh faces the Senate Judiciary Committee amid allegations of sexual misconduct.


"I am really cheered on by this #MeToo [movement]," the 85-year-old Ginsburg told a group of first-year Georgetown University Law School students in Washington, D.C. "Every woman of my vintage has not just one story, but many stories, but we thought there was nothing you could do about it. Boys will be boys, so just find a way to get out of it."

Ginsburg, who devoted much of her career advocating for anti-sex-discrimination laws and other means of reform before joining the judiciary, did not mention President Trump's second Supreme Court nominee, Kavanaugh. Her remarks were in response to an audience question about whether she was excited or disappointed by the new women's movement.

"#MeToo was also an example of women coming together in numbers," Ginsburg continued. "So it was one complaint, and then one after another, the complaints mounted. So women nowadays are not silent about bad behavior."

Despite Ginsburg's work resulting in a number of case law and legislative changes, she said "getting through the unconscious bias" remained a problem for women.

Kavanaugh is scheduled to appear before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday to address a claim from Christine Blasey Ford that he drunkenly groped her and tried to remove her clothing at a Maryland high school party in 1982, when she was 15 and he was 17. Ford is also due to speak to the panel.

Kavanaugh has denied Ford's accusation, as well as other allegations leveled at him.

The Senate Judiciary Committee is expected to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination on Friday


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> One point that I missed today, but just observed on the replays --
> 
> Kavanaugh said that his high school drinking was legal because in Maryland at that time the minimum age for alcohol was 18.  Maryland changed that law to 21 effective July 1, 1982.  Kavanaugh was born on February 12, 1965.  That would make him 17 years, 4 months, and 18 days old when the law changed.
> 
> ...


That would have made Ford 14 or 15 when she had a beer with boys that were "visibly drunk"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That would have made Ford 14 or 15 when she had a beer with boys that were "visibly drunk"


What a hoot.
Fuck you E-spoola.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That would have made Ford 14 or 15 when she had a beer with boys that were "visibly drunk"


She has said all along that she was 15.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I am satisfied with you exhibiting your biased ignorant state.
> 
> So please continue.


I'm satisfied that you arrogantly make claims & can't back them up...
I'm sure you became the expert you believe yourself to be on hearsay having read about it in  Time/Life coffee table book...
Facts don't change Magoo. The woman has no proof, no 'Blue Dress' if you will. 
Only a "memory" that can't be substantiated,.... and you have the arrogance to accuse me of ignorance...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> She has said all along that she was 15.


She also claims a fear of flying....


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> She also claims a fear of flying....


I hate flying myself - not so much a fear, but a low tolerance for enforced discomfort.  But I load grit my teeth and load up when I have to anyway.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm satisfied that you arrogantly make claims & can't back them up...
> I'm sure you became the expert you believe yourself to be on hearsay having read about it in  Time/Life coffee table book...
> Facts don't change Magoo. The woman has no proof, no 'Blue Dress' if you will.
> Only a "memory" that can't be substantiated,.... and you have the arrogance to accuse me of ignorance...


What's so hard about "hearsay"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> She has said all along that she was 15.


So she was breaking the drinking law as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I hate flying myself - not so much a fear,


Got it.  Next dissimilar comparison please.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So she was breaking the drinking law as well.


Admitted.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

ABA urges FBI investigation before Senate vote --

https://www.americanbar.org/content/dam/aba/images/abanews/Senator Grassley from ABA 9-27-18.pdf

The American Bar Association urges the United States Senate Judiciary Committee (and, as appropriate, the full Senate) to conduct a confirmation vote on Judge Kavanaugh’s nomination to the Supreme Court of the United States only after an appropriate background check into the allegations made by Professor Ford and others is completed by the Federal Bureau of Investigation.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> ABA urges FBI investigation before Senate vote --
> 
> https://www.americanbar.org/content/dam/aba/images/abanews/Senator Grassley from ABA 9-27-18.pdf
> 
> The American Bar Association urges the United States Senate Judiciary Committee (and, as appropriate, the full Senate) to conduct a confirmation vote on Judge Kavanaugh’s nomination to the Supreme Court of the United States only after an appropriate background check into the allegations made by Professor Ford and others is completed by the Federal Bureau of Investigation.​


Were the previous background checks not appropriate?


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Were the previous background checks not appropriate?


Appropriate, but not complete in light of new evidence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Appropriate, but not complete in light of new evidence.


There is no evidence.
You dick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Appropriate, but not complete in light of new evidence.


How appropriate were the Democrats?
They have been sitting on this accusation for weeks...
They just want to delay the vote hoping they can take back the Senate in the next election and block any of Trump's appointees
Kavanaugh has been "vetted" 6 times over several decades and nothing like this has been reported.
The is no evidence to corroborate Dr. Ford's story...hell, she can't remember where the house is located or who's house she was at.
Where the's the blue dress...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Appropriate, but not complete in light of new evidence.


Evidence?

_Respectfully, *the Senate should recognize that a thorough FBI investigation *will demonstrate its commitment to a Supreme Court that is above reproach._

Are we assuming that the FBI is not thorough in these types of investigations?

_
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is no evidence.
> You dick.


allegations = evidence in their nutter world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m tempted to conclude that *if we human beings routinely treated accusations alone as sufficient proof of, if not their absolute validity, at least of their presumptive validity, civilization would be practically impossible.* I think that this conclusion is likely correct. But, perhaps, it’s too strong. *So I’ll conclude instead by saying that if we human beings routinely treated accusations alone as sufficient proof of, if not their absolute validity, at least of their presumptive validity, civilization as we know it would not exist. *Whatever civilization we would then be members of would look and feel radically different from that which we now know.--Donald Boudreaux


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2018)

Americans are oblivious to the dangers of imposing the burden of proof or of persuasion upon the accused.--Don Boudreaux


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> One point that I missed today, but just observed on the replays --
> 
> Kavanaugh said that his high school drinking was legal because in Maryland at that time the minimum age for alcohol was 18.  Maryland changed that law to 21 effective July 1, 1982.  Kavanaugh was born on February 12, 1965.  That would make him 17 years, 4 months, and 18 days old when the law changed.
> 
> ...


Wow.. you trully are as clueless as I thought.

Sucker.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2018)

Song of the day --






"Will I look back and wish I hadn't done what I did?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Song of the day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but your wives sure will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

This guy is a mealy mouthed Fuck.

GOP Officials Slam Flake: 'He's A Pompous A** Who Has Lost His F**king Mind'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/36483/gop-officials-slam-flake-hes-pompous-who-has-lost-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj6_sOlmN_dAhUQeKwKHXXnAxoQqUMwAHoECAUQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1ZLEedXTMMj1_TPcUo_LdU&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Song of the day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sung by Dr Ford...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So she was breaking the drinking law as well.


"Cast her into her . . . but please put another spoiled frat brat with a sense of entitlement into a place of power to support the wishes of the ruling class!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Cast her into her . . . but please put another spoiled frat brat with a sense of entitlement into a place of power to support the wishes of the ruling class!"


Spoken like a true socialist...a jealous sounding union socialist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2018)

Did they figure out kavanaugh killed Kennedy yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Cast her into her . . . but please put another spoiled frat brat with a sense of entitlement into a place of power to support the wishes of the ruling class!"


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2018)

Just a thought, with all the crap the FBI is going through and the fact that they have already done 6 background checks on kavanaugh does anyone think they will "find" something and report it? No fucking way, they don't need any more bad press from overlooking something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

Trump on Kim: Tough talk ... 'and then we fell in love' - Breaking News
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/09/30/trump-on-kim-tough-talk--and-then-we-fell-in-love-n2524050?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiLzMGw5eLdAhUDQ6wKHer2DKYQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw11j7mZI6GSjKFm7-qjNMXT


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a thought, with all the crap the FBI is going through and the fact that they have already done 6 background checks on kavanaugh does anyone think they will "find" something and report it? No fucking way, they don't need any more bad press from overlooking something.


Lazy Senators want somebody else to build their own convictions for them.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2018)

I find myself in agreement with Sen. Lindsey Graham today - no matter what the FBI finds, my mind is made up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I find myself in agreement with Sen. Lindsey Graham today - no matter what the FBI finds, my mind is made up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice choice creepy porn star lawyer.

Third Brett Kavanaugh Accuser Was Sued in 2000 for False Allegations of Sexual Misconduct
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/30/third-brett-kavanaugh-accuser-was-sued-in-2000-for-false-allegations-of-sexual-misconduct/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiGs_-uoOPdAhXOHzQIHQDpCicQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0n5ppOFdKCApt6F31AuNPD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

*that Christine Blasey Ford 'Credible'*



_





Mike Theiler/UPI
JOHN NOLTE 30 Sep 2018 


*On Thursday, Judge Andrew Napolitano handed the mob all the rope they could possibly ask for, courtesy of Fox News, saying, “All of us agree that this witness is exceptionally credible.”*

No one argued with him.

Listen, I am not here to signal my own virtue. I am not David French, or Matthew Dowd, or Jake Tapper. The reason I have defended those whose politics and character disgust me has nothing to do with virtue and everything to do with self-preservation.

I have never liked Roy Moore; I have still defended him. Charlie Sheen’s mug shot should be pasted next to “degenerate” in the dictionary; I have still defended him. Woody Allen, George Takei, and Bryan Singer are moral and political illiterates; I have still defended them. And in the specific cases of Allen, Moore, and Singer, vigorously and in great detail.

You know what—I was wrong. Let me back up a bit.


It’s actually not about self-preservation, at least not anymore.

Maybe it was at first, maybe it was a hundred years ago, before “The Woke” fascists who have captured our culture and media began slapping scarlet letters on free thinkers; before we became a country where panel after panel on MSNBC and CNN would condemn Atticus Finch for not believing the woman, before Twitter and Facebook would “unperson” Winston Smith over a joke.

Maybe a hundred years ago I believed that if I didn’t join the mob, I would be safe when the mob came for me, because I could say to the mob, “Hey, I’m not a part of this. I said Brian Williams deserved a second chance. I’ve never called on anyone to be fired. I oppose boycotts. I’ve defended you and you and even you.”

How so very naive….


Nope. it is no longer about self-preservation. And again, it not about virtue or principle or pride. It is now only about thing: when the mob comes for me, at the very least, I can comfort myself in the knowledge I am not reaping what I sowed.

And that’s why I waited a week before making any kind of comment about the allegations Christine Blasey Ford leveled against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, and that’s why I listened to her full testimony before commenting on that—which brings me to Fox News.

Watch this crap…

No, no… Wait. Before you watch that crap, let me set the scene…

The Fox News clip below is from Thursday—not Thursday evening after both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh had their full say, not even Thursday afternoon after Dr. Ford completed her full testimony. No, this is the very first break in her testimony, early in her testimony, very early in her testimony, a mere 15 minutes into her testimony…

And what is on the line here? Forget about the politics or the future of the Supreme Court. … Forget about all of that, because there is something much bigger at stake here: a man, an individual—his name, his reputation, his future, his place in history, his guilt or his innocence, and the way his own children will remember him.

There is no smaller or more vulnerable minority than The Individual, and in a decent country populated with decent people, nothing should be more important than that; than the right of that one man or that one woman to enjoy, among other things, the presumption of innocence until proven otherwise—most especially in the court of public opinion.

And with all that in mind…

Watch this crap:








Your ears are not lying to you. A mere 15 minutes into an all-day event, Chris Wallace, a man who poses as a journalist, the man who hosts one of the oh-so venerated Sunday shows, actually said:

[Ford’s testimony] is extremely emotional, extremely raw, and extremely credible. No could listen to her deliver those words and talk about the assault and the impact it had had on her life and not have your heart go out to her. … This is a disaster for the Republicans.

Later, Woke Wallace dropped this non sequitur of a virtue signal:

Over the course of this week, like I think a lot of American families, my family ― a lot of it on email ― has been discussing this and disagreeing and arguing about it. And two of my daughters have told me stories that I had never heard before about things that happened to them in high school.

Later that same afternoon on NPR CNN MSNBC Fox News:

Judge Andrew Napolitano said, “I think Dr. Ford is exceptionally credible.”

Way to judge, Judge.

Karl Rove described Ford as “credible,” without any pushback.

We expect this kind of shrill, thoughtless, dive bombing from a CNN or MSNBC. In fact, were I to turn on either of those networks to find anything close to moral decency, I wouldn’t know what to do with myself. But here is Fox News—Fox FREAKIN’ News—fashionably proclaiming uncorroborated and unsubstantiated testimony from a woman accusing a fellow human being of an attempted sexual assault—not just as credible, but as “extremely credible” and “exceptionally credible.”

And again, forget the politics, and think only of this: for just a moment pretend you are this man, a man with a wife, parents, friends, daughters—and without a shred of evidence, without even having heard all of her testimony, without having heard the rebuttal testimony, Fox News is telling them the sexual assault allegations against you are “extremely credible.”

This is monstrous behavior, unforgivable, un-American—the stuff of lynch mobs, of quislings—and it is the fakest of fake news.

By any standard of truth, fairness, classical liberalism, evidence, and facts, Dr. Ford is not only *not* credible, she is nothing close to credible.

Let me count the ways…
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

(Cont)

She has aligned herself with the far-left.
She straight-up lied about being afraid to fly.
She said she wanted anonymity but continually reached out to the far-left _Washington Post._
Her polygraph is a farce.
Her story has been carefully weaved into a Kafka-esque nightmare no man (even with detailed calendars) can ever escape from.
Every single one of her witnesses refutes her story — has no memory of the gathering in question or says it doesn’t happen, and this includes a lifelong friend.
Her team was so desperate to have The Woman Who Wants Anonymity to testify _publicly_, they turned down the opportunity to have her questioned in private at her home in California — and then lied about it.
Ford’s therapist’s notes from 2012 also refute here tale, even as the media and Democrats try to gaslight us into believing the opposite. Ford originally claimed *four boys *tried to rape her when she was in her *late teens* in the *mid-eighties*. Now she says it was one rapist and one bystander when she was 15 in the early eighties.
Ford refused to give her therapist’s notes to the Senate Judiciary Committee.
In the statement she wrote out in her farce of a polygraph test, Ford crossed out “early 80’s” so it would only read “80’s.”
Ford told the Committee the “primary impact” of the event occurred during the “four years after” it happened. She goes on to say, “I struggled academically. I struggled very much in Chapel Hill and in College. When I was 17 I went off to college, I had a very hard time.” Note how she skips over two whole years, her junior and senior years in high school; the two school years directly after the attack (unless it did indeed happen in her *late teens*).
To later confirm the event did in fact happen in 1982, Ford told the Committee she was able to pin it down to 1982 because she remembered she did not yet have her drivers’ license. But… she also says she doesn’t remember how she got to or from the house party, so how does she know she didn’t drive herself?
Ford also used Mark Judge’s Safeway job to confirm the 1982 timeline. She testified she saw him working there 6-8 weeks after the attack. She could not yet drive, so her mother drove her there, but for some bizarre reason Ford and her mother entered the Safeway using different doors. (And now mom can’t confirm this happened!)
Five times during her testimony she mentioned Safeway to verify the date. How could she know such a thing unless it really happened? Well, in his memoir (which began circulating online among Kavanaugh critics in the week before Ford’s testimony) Judge helpfully reveals he was working at the “local supermarket” during the “summer before senior year.”
In summation: On top of all four of her own witnesses refuting her allegations against Kavanaugh, so too do the notes taken by her own therapist. (Margot Cleveland’s tweet thread was indispensable for much of this — you will want to read it all.)
Dr. Ford’s allegations are not only *not* credible — they are ludicrous, a joke…

Even what she _does_ remember is so full of holes you could bounce Brian Stelter through it:


She didn’t hear two very drunk and belligerent boys sneak up on her?
Why was music already on in a room no one was using?
Wouldn’t blasting music ensure someone came upstairs to see what was going on, especially whoever’s house it was? This is completely counter-intuitive to criminal behavior.
After she locked herself in the bathroom, her rapists didn’t try to get at her? Didn’t jiggle the doorknob? Didn’t try to claim they were kidding? All tuned up for a rape, they just gave up and went downstairs laughing like nothing happened?
She remember how many beers she had (only one), but has been wildly inconsistent on the number of people who attended this small gathering, the number of people who were  in the room where the assault allegedly happened, and by extension the number of boys who tried to rape her.
She left without telling her best friend?
She left without WARNING her best friend there were two rapists in the house?
No one asked why she was leaving or found it strange enough to ask her the following day why she just vanished from the party?
She can remember how many beers she had (one) but not whose house she was in, how she got home, the date, the place, how many people were there (sometimes it’s 4, or 5 or 6), or anything solid?
She will show the Washington Post her therapist’s note but not the Senate, which represents We the People?
No one who believes in truth can declare this nonsense credible. But beyond that, where is the instinct of human decency that makes it impossible to cruelly and publicly smear a man as having “credible” sexual assault allegation leveled against him when those allegations are the very definition of horse shit.

For God’s sake, what are these Fox News cowards basing the words “credible” on? On something as unreliable as presentation and performance… How many witnesses against the wrongly accused are credible? How about we flip the script and remember that Bill Cosby’s credible _presentation_ and _performance _as America’s Dad allowed him to serial rape for 50 years.

Or does Fox News actually know just how un-credible Dr. Ford is, but rather than fight for truth, for The Individual, they prefer to surrender to the mob because that’s easier, safer, less stressful, and what you are _supposed to do._

A man’s life and career and name and reputation are on the line, his accusers actions and accusations are, by any standard, equal parts deceptive, dishonest, and implausible… And there was Fox News spreading the fake news that 2 + 2 = 5.

P.S. Maybe it’s time for President Trump to step calmly away from the Fox News.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 30, 2018)

Just back from a short trip abroad. Has NK gone nuke-free yet?

I hear Kim is a steamy little writer! 50 shades of starvation!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh, looks like Kavanaugh is still a liar, so at least he's a perfect GOP scouts nominee.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

* Canada, U.S. reach deal to save NAFTA as trilateral trade pact *
The United States and Canada reached a deal on Sunday to salvage NAFTA as a trilateral pact with Mexico, beating a midnight deadline with agreements to substantially boost American access to Canada's dairy market and protect Canada from possible U.S. auto tariffs, sources with direct knowledge of the talks said.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/canada-us-reach-deal-to-save-nafta-as-trilateral-trade-pact/ar-BBNLRde?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh, looks like Kavanaugh is still a liar, so at least he's a perfect GOP scouts nominee.


And Sen Flake said on 60 Minutes tonight that if the FBI finds that K lied to the Committee he won't vote for him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

* In memo, outside prosecutor argues why she would not bring criminal charges against Kavanaugh *

The outside prosecutor Senate Republicans hired to lead the questioning in last week’s hearing about the sexual assault allegations against Brett M. Kavanaugh is arguing in a new memo why she would not bring criminal charges against the Supreme Court nominee.

In the five-page memo, obtained by The Washington Post, Rachel Mitchell outlines more than half a dozen reasons why she thinks the testimony of Christine Blasey Ford — who has accused Kavanaugh of assaulting her at a house in suburban Maryland when they were teenagers in the early 1980s — has some key inconsistencies.

“A ‘he said, she said’ case is incredibly difficult to prove. But this case is even weaker than that,” Mitchell writes in the memo, sent Sunday night to all Senate Republicans. “Dr. Ford identified other witnesses to the event, and those witnesses either refuted her allegations or failed to corroborate them.”

Mitchell continued: “For the reasons discussed below, I do not think that a reasonable prosecutor would bring this case based on the evidence before the [Senate Judiciary] Committee. Nor do I believe that this evidence is sufficient to satisfy the preponderance-of-the-evidence standard.”

The memo is likely to prompt significant pushback from Democratic senators, who have argued that Ford is not on trial and that Kavanaugh is merely interviewing for a job. But the memo is clearly aimed at assuaging the concerns of a handful of GOP senators who are on the fence about whether to vote to confirm Kavanaugh and are considering whose story — Ford’s or Kavanaugh’s — to believe.

The FBI is now investigating Ford’s accusations, as well as those of a second woman, Deborah Ramirez.

In the memo, Mitchell argued that Ford has not offered a consistent account of the alleged assault, including when exactly it occurred. Mitchell also noted that Ford did not identify Kavanaugh by name as her attacker in key pieces of evidence, including notes from sessions with her therapist — records that Ford’s lawyers declined to provide to the Senate Judiciary Committee.

Ford testified before the panel Thursday that she is “100 percent” sure Kavanaugh was her attacker.

“I believed he was going to rape me,” she told the panel. “I tried to yell for help. When I did, Brett put his hand over my mouth to stop me from yelling. This is what terrified me the most.”

But in the memo, Mitchell also argued that Ford “has no memory of key details of the night in question — details that could help corroborate her account,” nor has Ford given a consistent account of the alleged assault. Noting that Ford did not remember in what house the incident allegedly occurred, or how she left the gathering and got back home, Mitchell said “her inability to remember this detail raises significant questions.”

Mitchell also stressed that nobody who Ford has identified as having attended the gathering — including Mark Judge, Patrick Smyth and Leland (Ingham) Keyser — has been able to directly corroborate Ford’s allegations. Keyser, however, has told the Judiciary Committee that she believes Ford’s account.

entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/in-memo-outside-prosecutor-argues-why-she-would-not-bring-criminal-charges-against-kavanaugh/ar-BBNM0aQ?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> And Sen Flake said on 60 Minutes tonight that if the FBI finds that K lied to the Committee he won't vote for him.


Welcome to the world of t-bots, they lie, it's what they do, they have to . . . abundant evidence of such herein.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Welcome to the world of t-bots, they lie, it's what they do, they have to . . . abundant evidence of such herein.


From the world where an accusation is gospel, no need for proof, just sling shit and hope it sticks...
Pathetic...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh, looks like Kavanaugh is still a liar, so at least he's a perfect GOP scouts nominee.


I see your boy spacey is back in the news, you still supporting him?
Just think of all the jobs people are losing because he is a predator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> * Canada, U.S. reach deal to save NAFTA as trilateral trade pact *
> The United States and Canada reached a deal on Sunday to salvage NAFTA as a trilateral pact with Mexico, beating a midnight deadline with agreements to substantially boost American access to Canada's dairy market and protect Canada from possible U.S. auto tariffs, sources with direct knowledge of the talks said.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/canada-us-reach-deal-to-save-nafta-as-trilateral-trade-pact/ar-BBNLRde?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


*MAGA.*


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Welcome to the world of t-bots, they lie, it's what they do, they have to . . . abundant evidence of such herein.


And in this situation, K didn't have to lie.  He could have admitted having a wild preppie youth fueled by family wealth and privilege, but that he had outgrown to become a better person for the experience, and matured into a sober conservative judge.  Instead, we just saw what preppie wealth and privilege can grow into.  

K should withdraw and allow t to nominate a more acceptable candidate, like Judge Pirro for instance.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did they figure out kavanaugh killed Kennedy yet?


Don't be silly we all know that Rafael Edward Cruz's father killed Kennedy.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Kavanaugh ordered the code red and he'd do it again!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> And in this situation, K didn't have to lie.  He could have admitted having a wild preppie youth fueled by family wealth and privilege, but that he had outgrown to become a better person for the experience, and matured into a sober conservative judge.  Instead, we just saw what preppie wealth and privilege can grow into.
> 
> K should withdraw and allow t to nominate a more acceptable candidate, like Judge Pirro for instance.


The ramblings of a fool...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I find myself in agreement with Sen. Lindsey Graham today - no matter what the FBI finds, my mind is made up.


About what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Who thought the sissy from the north would cave?

*Trudeau caves in last minute NAFTA deal*
Jazz Shaw Oct 01, 2018 9:21 AM





On second thought


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who thought the sissy from the north would cave?
> 
> *Trudeau caves in last minute NAFTA deal*
> Jazz Shaw Oct 01, 2018 9:21 AM
> ...


How many eyebrows did he sweat off in that negotiation? lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

*Oh the left.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Oh the left.*


Disgusting.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Oh the left.*


Russian Bot  
Sucker - dumbass.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Disgusting.


ditto
sucker - dumbass


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Russian Bot
> Sucker - dumbass.


Ford or Feinstein?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> ditto
> sucker - dumbass


Avenatti or his "clients"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

All of the above?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

A cartoon is just a thumbnail version of current events.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A cartoon is just a thumbnail version of current events.


Sucker!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A cartoon is just a thumbnail version of current events.


Pretty sad, lets hope this has undesired effect on the midterms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Sucker!


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Sucker!


If thats the way you see it, go ahead and have it your way.
Ima giver.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Kavanaugh's conspiracy: “political con job, orchestrated by the Clintons and George Soros and Kathy Griffin and Mr. Ronan Sinatra,”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kavanaugh's conspiracy: “political con job, orchestrated by the Clintons and George Soros and Kathy Griffin and Mr. Ronan Sinatra,”


No awards for Di-Fi?


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

“I WENT TO YALE,” he yelled. “Worked my butt off to be here — I busted my buns. . . . Am I angry? You’re damn right. But if you think I’m angry now, just wait until I get on that Supreme Court — because then you’re all going to pay.”  - Judge Kavanaugh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kavanaugh's conspiracy: “political con job, orchestrated by the Clintons and George Soros and Kathy Griffin and Mr. Ronan Sinatra,”


Kavanaugh  called all the cocksuckers out, they weren't expecting that.
It's going to be just like 11-8-2016 all over again if he gets through.
I heard there is going to be a vote this week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> “I WENT TO YALE,” he yelled. “Worked my butt off to be here — I busted my buns. . . . Am I angry? You’re damn right. But if you think I’m angry now, just wait until I get on that Supreme Court — because then you’re all going to pay.”  - Judge Kavanaugh


God, I hope he does just that.


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

“I didn’t have sex for many, many, many years … I was the proudest, drunkest virgin you’ve ever seen” - Judge Kavanaugh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> “I didn’t have sex for many, many, many years … I was the proudest, drunkest virgin you’ve ever seen” - Judge Kavanaugh


*Accuser Swetnick Backtracks...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> “I didn’t have sex for many, many, many years … I was the proudest, drunkest virgin you’ve ever seen” - Judge Kavanaugh


I love drunk virgins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

*Trump Cracks Joke About Drinking Then Tells CNN Reporter To Zip It *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Russian Bot
> Sucker - dumbass.


Does the Bot's name start with Chris Britt?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Well, that backfired: Prof who wants to castrate corpses of GOP senators will NOT moderate her rage
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/10/01/well-that-backfired-prof-who-wants-to-castrate-corpses-of-gop-senators-will-not-moderate-her-rage/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLvcX49ebdAhVI34MKHVUdAKMQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0vVa9qWZYrBhvTSvHKu8rS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Man there's a lot of white people in Tennessee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm sure Andy Duke wouldn't approve of this picture, oh well.


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Does the Bot's name start with Chris Britt?


I stand corrected.  What kind of fool believes such nonsense?  What kind of bigger fool propagates such nonsense?


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm sure Andy Duke wouldn't approve of this picture, oh well.


I wonder what "Mother" would say if Mike Pence saw this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> I wonder what "Mother" would say if Mike Pence saw this?


Saw what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

What a bitch,

*Jeff Flake: ‘We Can’t Have That on the Court’*


The Arizona senator called Brett Kavanaugh’s interactions with lawmakers at a hearing last week “sharp and partisan.”

Elaina Plott  11:51 AM ET





Jim Bourg / Reuters

 Share
 Tweet
 Email
As the Senate awaits the results of the FBI investigation into the Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, Jeff Flake, one of the lawmakers who spurred the inquiry, criticized the judge Tuesday for his recent appearance in the upper chamber.

Speaking with Jeffrey Rosen, the president of the Constitution Center, and Democratic Senator Chris Coons at The Atlantic Festival on Tuesday morning, Flake called the judge’s interactions with senators “sharp and partisan.”

“We can’t have that on the Court,” Flake said.

Flake’s “gentleman’s agreement” with Coons led to the FBI reopening its investigation into Kavanaugh.

I caught up with Flake briefly as he left the event, and asked if this meant he would not vote to confirm Kavanaugh, even if the FBI cleared him by week’s end. He appeared rattled, and his handlers rushed him into the stairwell. “I didn’t say that …” he stammered. “I wasn’t referring to him.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Ronna McDaniel 

*✔* @GOPChairwoman 




Red-state Democrats should do the right thing and confirm Judge Kavanaugh.

In North Dakota, an overwhelming 60% of voters support him. Heidi Heitkamp’s refusal to do so has her down 10 points against @KevinCramer. #NDSen

7:47 AM - Oct 2, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm sure Andy Duke wouldn't approve of this picture, oh well.


Not a flattering photo by any means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2018)

Damn liberal justice system!

Four members of a militant white supremacist group from California have been arrested on charges they traveled to Virginia last year to incite a riot and attack counter protesters at a white nationalist rally that turned deadly, court documents unsealed Tuesday say.

"These guys came to Charlottesville in order to commit violent acts, and it wasn't the first time they'd done it," U.S. Attorney Thomas Cullen said at a news conference held to announce the charges.

c70c1180-c653-11e8-a27d-25eda8586eb5


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> “I WENT TO YALE,” he yelled. “Worked my butt off to be here — I busted my buns. . . . Am I angry? You’re damn right. But if you think I’m angry now, just wait until I get on that Supreme Court — because then you’re all going to pay.”  - Judge Kavanaugh



*Ahhhh.......The smelly Lemming is exposed.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Damn liberal justice system!
> 
> Four members of a militant white supremacist group from California have been arrested on charges they traveled to Virginia last year to incite a riot and attack counter protesters at a white nationalist rally that turned deadly, court documents unsealed Tuesday say.
> 
> ...


*Four Democrats ( KKK ) have been arrested.....Now let's see the Governor, Mayor and Vice Mayor arrested for their involvement in the sham protest that was set up just like the sham with Dr Christine Blasey - Ford....*
*All responsible in both actions should be arrested and charged accordingly....*

*All perpetrators in both of these incidents were DEMOCRATS !*

*THAT IS INDISPUTABLE AND A FACT !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Where is our resident union boy?

*Steelworkers Union: USMCA Labor Protections Much Stronger than NAFTA or TPP*
59EmailGoogle+Twitter






SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images
2 Oct 201835
*The Trump administration’s new trade pact with Mexico and Canada is much better than previous trade agreements in the area of workers rights, the United Steelworkers union leader said in a statement Monday.*
The new United States Mexico Canada Agreement, which will replace the North America Free Trade Agreement, is an improvement on its predecessor and on the Trans-Pacific Partnership, the failed attempt at a multilateral trade agreement rejected by President Donald Trump shortly after he took office.



“In the area of workers’ rights, the draft text we have seen includes significant improvements over the existing NAFTA and is stronger than the rejected Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP). It goes farther than any prior trade agreement,” United Steelworkers (USW) International President Leo W. Gerard said in a statement.



This undercuts arguments that critics of the Trump administration who say the new deal is not that different from Nafta. People with ‘skin in the game’ believe it is a much better agreement.


Gerard praised the efforts of the Trump trade team in building a better trade agreement in cooperation with labor groups.

“The USW and other labor groups have worked closely with U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer since the United States initiated renegotiation of NAFTA. Labor has provided concrete and specific recommendations. Ambassador Lighthizer has worked diligently and seriously to resolve these issues,” Gerard said.

Despite the stronger protections for labor in the agreement, labor groups say that enforcement will be crucial going forward. That means, American political leadership must stay focused on an America First economic agenda.

From Gerard’s statement:

“The impact of the deal must be measured not only by what is in the final agreement, but also by what Mexico adopts legislatively to implement its commitments. Also, what will the Trump Administration and Congress do to ensure that the provisions of any final agreement are effectively applied, monitored and enforced? Strong text in an agreement backed up by legislative changes in Mexico will only matter if they are fully and faithfully enforced.

“t is vital to understand that this debate is not about free trade, protectionism or ivory-tower academic arguments. It is about what will happen to real people. NAFTA’s long-term impact has been devastating, and reforms are sorely needed.”

The USW represents 850,000 workers in North America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Forgive them my Lord, they know not what they do,
*Kavanaugh effect? Quinnipiac shows Dem generic ballot lead cut in half in a month*
Ed Morrissey Oct 02, 2018 2:01 PM





Harvard-Harris: 69% call the Kavanaugh hearings a “national disgrace


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Speaking of dumps, what a pig.
*Whoopi: Trump Is Taking a ‘Giant Dump’ on America*


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of dumps, what a pig.
> *Whoopi: Trump Is Taking a ‘Giant Dump’ on America*


*Whenever I take a " Dump " it is now referred to as a " Whoopi "....*

*Just go away " Whoopi ".....*
*Just go away......*
*You're now just a real life " Star Wars " character....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> I stand corrected.  What kind of fool believes such nonsense?  What kind of bigger fool propagates such nonsense?


You.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

FBI DONE TOMORROW


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love drunk virgins.


 "And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything ... Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> "And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything ... Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything."


Drunk virgins are more rare than unicorns, but not as rare as a lib with scruples.


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You.


ohhh ouch!  Spent all day thinking that one up didya?


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Drunk virgins are more rare than unicorns, but not as rare as a lib with scruples.


"I moved on her like a bitch. But I couldn’t get there." - Republican President Don the Con Trump.  Poor little Donny he moved on her like a bitch but he couldn't get there.  Sounds a lot like the nutters here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> "I moved on her like a bitch. But I couldn’t get there." - Republican President Don the Con Trump.  Poor little Donny he moved on her like a bitch but he couldn't get there.  Sounds a lot like the nutters here.


Did that come out before or after the election?
How bad of a candidate did you nominate?
It's like she killed American Heros or something.

YIKES!


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

*All The Lies Brett Kavanaugh Told*
The Supreme Court nominee fibbed throughout his entire confirmation hearing. Republicans don’t seem to care.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/brett-kavanaugh-lies_us_5bb26190e4b027da00d61fcd

Flake, Murkowski and Collins are going to care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *All The Lies Brett Kavanaugh Told*
> The Supreme Court nominee fibbed throughout his entire confirmation hearing. Republicans don’t seem to care.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/brett-kavanaugh-lies_us_5bb26190e4b027da00d61fcd
> ...


The huffington post huh?
Would you like to make a little wager?


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

*New York state tax department reviewing fraud allegations involving Trump in NYT article*

New York state tax officials are investigating allegations detailed in an exhaustive New York Times investigation into Donald Trump and his family's business dealings.
The Times reported that Trump and his family committed "instances of outright fraud" in order to transfer millions of dollars from the real estate empire of the president's father, Fred Trump, to his children without paying the appropriate taxes.
"The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the NYT article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation," a spokesman from the New York State Department of Taxation and Finance said in an email to CNBC.


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The huffington post huh?
> Would you like to make a little wager?


Why would I bet with a low life welsh like you?


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> "And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything ... Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything."



*Do you repeat that in front of the Mirror as you moan while fantasizing about *
*Donald Trumps ex wives.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Why would I bet with a low life welsh like you?


Because you would lose.
Because you are comfortable in that position.
Because you are a Hillary supporting sore loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *New York state tax department reviewing fraud allegations involving Trump in NYT article*
> 
> New York state tax officials are investigating allegations detailed in an exhaustive New York Times investigation into Donald Trump and his family's business dealings.
> The Times reported that Trump and his family committed "instances of outright fraud" in order to transfer millions of dollars from the real estate empire of the president's father, Fred Trump, to his children without paying the appropriate taxes.
> "The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the NYT article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation," a spokesman from the New York State Department of Taxation and Finance said in an email to CNBC.


Nobody cares.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

*Watch Live: POTUS Rally in Southaven, MS*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> I stand corrected.  What kind of fool believes such nonsense?  What kind of bigger fool propagates such nonsense?


Well, its leftist propaganda, and its not a russian bot, so... yeah..
At least you owned up.
Its a start.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, its leftist propaganda, and its not a russian bot, so... yeah..
> At least you owned up.
> Its a start.


Just did a search on your posts Ricky.  And funny thing... didn't find you owning up even once on here.  Never ever.

Probably cuz people with great hair are never wrong?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Well he is a candidate for the Supreme Court, that the Senate is set to vote on any day now. 
Instead of crying about democrats, maybe you should be happy the Senate even gave you're guy get a vote.  If he screws it up now then not sure what I can say to make you feel better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2018)

The UN's top court ordered the United States on Wednesday to lift sanctions on humanitarian goods for Iran in a stunning rebuke to US President Donald Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*It Looks Like Christine Ford Has a Perjury Problem*
Posted at 9:17 am on October 3, 2018 by streiff








Christine Blasey Ford testifies to the Senate Judiciary Committee on Capitol Hill in Washington, Thursday, Sept. 27, 2018. (Saul Loeb/Pool Photo via AP)



Now that the allegation of adolescent groping by Brett Kavanaugh seems to have been dismantled, and the evidence that he has improperly wagged his peepee at an unwelcoming woman is stuck at zero, and the gang-rape allegation appears to have been made by a group-sex aficionado, the next big allegations against Kavanaugh are that a) he drank in high school and college, b) he threw ice on some guy in a college bar, c) he was rude to our natural aristocracy, and d) he lied about his drinking. After the latest revelation concerning Ford, I think the perjury charge is going to evaporate.

During the hearing last Thursday, staff counsel Rachel Mitchell had this exchange with Christine Ford. It is part of a discussion of how and why she decided to take a polygraph, who chose the examiner, and who paid for the examination.

MITCHELL: Have you ever had discussions with anyone, beside your attorneys, on how to take a polygraph?

FORD: Never.

MITCHELL: And I don’t just mean countermeasures, but I mean just any sort of tips, or anything like that.

FORD: No. I was scared of the test itself, but was comfortable that I could tell the information, and the test would reveal whatever it was going to reveal. I didn’t expect it to be as long as it was going to be, so it was a little bit stressful.

MITCHELL: Had — have you ever given tips or advice to somebody who was looking to take a polygraph test?

FORD: Never.




 
Trending
*So Julie Swetnick Has a Thing for Group Sex With Morbidly Obese People...*
streiff




Yesterday, FoxNews obtained a statement from a guy who had dated Christine Ford for some seven years. While he shoots holes in the wildly improbable tale Ford has spun of being afraid of flying and requiring two doors wherever she stays, his biggest contribution is directly refuting Ford on the subject of her experience with polygraphs:

The former boyfriend, whose name was redacted in the declaration, also said Ford neither mentioned Kavanaugh nor mentioned she was a victim of sexual misconduct during the time they were dating from about 1992 to 1998. He said he saw Ford going to great lengths to help a woman he believed was her “life-long best friend” prepare for a potential polygraph test. He added that the woman, Monica McLean, had been interviewing for jobs with the FBI and U.S. Attorney’s office.

He further claimed that Ford never voiced any fear of flying (even while aboard a propeller plane) and seemingly had no problem living in a “very small,” 500 sq. ft. apartment with one door — apparently contradicting her claims that she could not testify promptly in D.C. because she felt uncomfortable traveling on planes, as well as her suggestion that her memories of Kavanuagh’s alleged assault prompted her to feel unsafe living in a closed space or one without a second front door.

Ford “never expressed a fear of closed quarters, tight spaces, or places with only one exit,” the former boyfriend wrote.

This has prompted Chuck Grassley to demand answers from Ford’s legal team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The UN's top court ordered the United States on Wednesday to lift sanctions on humanitarian goods for Iran in a stunning rebuke to US President Donald Trump.


This just in, Trump doesn't care what the UN has to say.
pay attention, you big dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just did a search on your posts Ricky.  And funny thing... didn't find you owning up even once on here.  Never ever.
> 
> Probably cuz people with great hair are never wrong?


You got me, rat.
Maybe I wasnt wrong all those times I ate crow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*Cory Booker Just Moved the Goalposts Out of the Stadium for Kavanaugh*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*So Julie Swetnick Has a Thing for Group Sex With Morbidly Obese People...*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*Andrea Mitchell Wants Kavanaugh Investigated for Rudeness to Congress, Because Apparently They’re Royalty*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Probably bad timing, but funny as hell,


*WATCH: Trump Mocks Kavanaugh Accuser's Vague Allegations: 'I Don't Know!'  *
By Amanda Prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Sounds like a good plot for a movie,

*Ex-Boyfriend Of Kavanaugh Accuser Swetnick Says She Liked To 'Have Sex With More Than One Guy At A Time' *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a good plot for a movie,
> 
> *Ex-Boyfriend Of Kavanaugh Accuser Swetnick Says She Liked To 'Have Sex With More Than One Guy At A Time' *


Shocker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

My new favorite artist, I am even going to buy his shoes.
[URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/supreme-court'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/democratic-party'][URL='https://www.dailywire.com/tags/donald-trump']*WATCH: TMZ Host Begs Kanye To Take Off 'MAGA' Hat. Kanye Isn't Having It. *[/URL][/URL][/URL]
*"Y'all can't bully me."*





Screenshot: TMZ



During an interview with TMZ on Tuesday, host Harvey Levin begged Kanye West to take off his "Make America Great Again" hat to make him and others "feel better." Kanye did not oblige, but instead sang the praises of the First Amendment and stressed that he will not be bullied.

"I would love it, Kanye, if you would not wear that hat. It would make me and a lot of other people feel better," said Levin. "In fact, why don't we say, 'Please take off the hat, Kanye!' How's that?"


"It's not good," answered the artist, who recently told a Saturday Night Live audience that he was "bullied" for wearing his Trump "MAGA" hat.

Levin backed off, agreeing that Kanye has a "right" to wear the hat, though he doesn't like what it "stands for."

"Exactly! First Amendment, baby! First Amendment! First Amendment," yelled Kanye, before arguing with Levin over what the hat stands for.

"Is it fair to say your hat doesn't represent your support of Donald Trump?" he asked.

After a long pause, Kanye replied, "I am American, and I support and give my ideas and support and brilliance to whoever ends up in office," adding, "That’s my stance, as an American. I support our president, bottom line, no matter who they are. As an American, I support our president."

"I already told you what this hat represents to me," he said, pointing at the "MAGA" atop his head. "This represents, y’all can’t bully me. ... You can't tell me what to do."

WATCH (relevant comments begin at the 30:40-mark):


----------



## Booter (Oct 3, 2018)

Don the Con was scolded today by his top advisors on FOX and Friends. 

*Key Republican senators condemn Trump's mockery of Ford*

"There's no time and no place for remarks like that. To discuss something this sensitive at a political rally is just not right. It's just not right. I wish he hadn't had done it," Flake told NBC's Savannah Guthrie on "Today," adding, "It's kind of appalling."

Trump's attack on Kavanaugh accuser could make McConnell's job even tougher
Collins, a Republican from Maine, similarly condemned Trump's comments, telling CNN's Manu Raju they "were just plain wrong." She would not say if the remarks would affect her vote.

South Carolina Sen. Lindsey Graham, a strong supporter of Kavanaugh's nomination who is pressing for a swift Senate vote, also criticized the President.
"President Trump went through a factual rendition, and I didn't like it. I would tell him to knock it off -- it's not helpful," Graham said at the "Atlantic Festival" in Washington. "But it can be worse, someone could be dead."

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/03/politics/jeff-flake-donald-trump-christine-blasey-ford/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Media
*‘I think I’m in love’! John Bolton responds to ‘activist reporter’ with this ‘savage’ gesture [video*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*Nolte: New Evidence Eliminates Christine Blasey Ford’s Residual Credibility*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Are any of you dummies following this?


U.S.

DJIA 26,828.39
+54.45
S&P 500 2,925.51
+2.08
NASDAQ 8,025.09
+25.54


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just did a search on your posts Ricky.  And funny thing... didn't find you owning up even once on here.  Never ever.
> 
> Probably cuz people with great hair are never wrong?



*Worthless post.......search for the TRUTH instead of promoting Liberal LIES...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: Whatever It Takes*
142EmailGoogle+Twitter






3 Oct 2018592
*The Democrats’ current position on the Supreme Court nomination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh is: We cannot have someone addicted to beer on our highest court! What if a foreign power were to ply him with this nectar in a can? Talk about taking control of our government! Suppose they throw in a case of Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier?*
A bitter college roommate is going whole hog, wailing, _He lied about being a beeraholic._



By the media’s account, Kavanaugh was a bounder, a brawler and a drunk. And yet he still managed to graduate at the top of his class, go to Yale, then to Yale Law and work in the highest positions in government.


I am in awe of his manliness. Hemingway has nothing on this guy! He should be our president. To paraphrase Abraham Lincoln after being told Ulysses S. Grant was a drunk, let’s find out what Kavanaugh drank and send a barrel of it to every college student.

At least the Democrats seem to have moved on from the Crazy Ladies Who Must Be Believed.

Kavanaugh’s first accuser, Christine Blasey Ford, doesn’t remember the time or place of the alleged high school groping, and all four witnesses she named deny any memory of such a party.


Forcing our first one-week delay, we were told that the poor lady was so traumatized by being groped in high school that she couldn’t fly. It was the worst thing that ever happened to her, compelling her to do what any reasonable person would under the circumstances: Add a second front door to her house.

She was supposedly terrified of small spaces, and an airplane, one of her friends told CNN, “was the ultimate closed space where you cannot get away.”

Then we found out that Ford regularly jets off to Hawaii, Costa Rica, the South Pacific islands and French Polynesia … to go surfing, one of the most terrifying activities around.

It sounded like a joke._ I was so shattered and broken, I could only go rock climbing in the Grand Tetons. After that, I’d repair to my room and curl up in a fetal position. Then I’d go rock climbing again._

An ex-boyfriend has come forward to say that in six years of dating Ford, she never mentioned a sexual assault, had no fear of flying, lived comfortably in a tiny home with only one front door, once coached a friend on how to take a polygraph, contrary to her sworn testimony — and also lied about stealing $600 from him.


Kavanaugh’s second accuser, Deborah Ramirez, jumped in to help, dusting off a memory of the nominee pulling a Bill Clinton on her as a freshman in college — but only after she spent a week huddled with her attorney, “assessing her memories” and calling classmates to ask if they thought it was true.

And did she have corroboration? She doesn’t need any! She’s a “survivor.” Even The New York Times — the newspaper that believed the Duke lacrosse rape case until about five minutes before the prosecutor was disbarred — said Ramirez didn’t have enough evidence to meet its standards.

His third accuser, our heroine Julie Swetnik, is the woman produced by porn lawyer Michael Avenatti. She claims that she repeatedly attended gang rape parties in the 1980s — and she saw Brett Kavanaugh there!

An ex-boyfriend says Swetnik once threatened to kill him and his unborn child; she had a restraining order taken out against her; was sued by an employer for engaging in “sexually offensive conduct,” making “false and retaliatory allegations” against co-workers and also lying about her educational background and work history.

A Democrat and Emmy-winning meteorologist wrote a letter to the Senate Judiciary Committee stating that, soon after he met Swetnik in the 1990s, she proposed group sex to him. Some years later, her own father told him to stay away, citing Swetnik’s psychological problems.


She is now the Democrats’ leading contender for 2020.

Poor Kate Snow of NBC News thought she had landed the interview of a lifetime when she sat down with Swetnik. Within about three questions, it became clear that she was talking to a lunatic. At that point, most of Snow’s energy went into hoping for a building-wide power failure to shut down the cameras.

Of the four witnesses Swetnik provided to NBC, whom she claimed would confirm her story, one denied knowing any Julie Swetnik, one was dead, and two did not respond to the network, perhaps wishing they were dead too.

By the end of the interview, Snow’s purse was missing.

But the Democrats are energetic devils. They’ve been poring over Kavanaugh’s high school yearbook and exclaiming, _He’s a beeraholic!_

With grim passion, they say, how dare you laugh at this? If he were a teetotaler, they’d say, _We can’t have someone on the court who’s so nerdy. How can this weird aesthete sympathize with murderers and insider traders?_

They’ve already won a second week’s delay by having two deranged women scream at Sen. Jeff Flake in an elevator.

After wetting himself, Flake insisted on a seventh FBI investigation. For weeks, the Democrats have been demanding an investigation — of an incident without witnesses, on a date unknown at a place unknown — by saying, _Oh, you big babies, the FBI investigation of Anita Hill only took three days!_

The FBI wrapped up its investigation of Kavanaugh in a few days and then sat around wondering how long it had to wait before producing the report. So now the “it will only take three days” crowd is saying, _Keep investigating!_ We don’t know how long the probe should be, but the minimum standards of decency require that it last at least until there’s a new president.

Whatever they find, they will argue in the alternative and just keep doing it and doing it. If Kavanaugh stepped on a bug, PETA activists would be screaming at Flake in an elevator.

The Democrats have a pair of twos, but they expect Republicans to fold. Why? Because that’s what Republicans always do!

Unfortunately, this time, Kavanaugh’s supporters are not accepting surrender.

COPYRIGHT 2018 ANN COULTER


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The UN's top court ordered the United States on Wednesday to lift sanctions on humanitarian goods for Iran in a stunning rebuke to US President Donald Trump.


This just in, Trump is the Alpha,

U.S. terminates 1955 treaty with Iran after U.N. court orders lifting sanctions…161

…Bolton: World Court ‘Allowed Iran to Use It as a Forum for Propaganda’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Thanks Trump for Trade Deals


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Media
*D’OH! New poll from NPR/PBS indicates Dems are HUGELY ‘overplaying their hand’ on Kavanaugh resistance *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Just so you little lib bitches can say you know what a cunt looks like I am posting a picture for you,
 

Man arrested for doxxing GOP senators was an intern in Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee’s office
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/10/03/man-arrested-for-doxxing-gop-senators-was-an-intern-in-rep-sheila-jackson-lees-office/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi_ktmd3OvdAhWD7IMKHZIBAucQqUMwAXoECAcQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0WgH5GJ33DUg0uAWxXwshW&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

* Trump donates second quarter salary to Small Business Administration, White House says  *
President Donald Trump donated his quarterly salary to the Small Business Administration.
The president earns a total annual salary of $400,000.
The donation to the SBA will be used for a 7-month intensive program for veterans called Emerging Leaders.
Since taking office, Trump has donated his quarterly salaries to various government departments such as Veterans Affairs, Transportation, Health and Human Services, National Park Service and the Education department.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-donates-second-quarter-salary-to-small-business-administration-white-house-says/ar-BBNTkCm?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just so you little lib bitches can say you know what a cunt looks like I am posting a picture for you,
> View attachment 3244
> 
> Man arrested for doxxing GOP senators was an intern in Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee’s office
> ...


*Oh my....that's an insult to the " C " word....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Did everyone here know Chris Wray (FBI dude) and Rod Rosenstein (DOJ dude) are both old buddies of kavanaugh? Too funny.
How the fuck does that feel? You liberal douchebags.
It's was ok when Mueller was going after Trump of behalf of Comey. Shoes on the other foot now. 
Ha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

*Kavanaugh for Supreme Court*



_





Senate Television via AP
KEN KLUKOWSKI 4 Oct 2018 


*WASHINGTON, DC – Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) on Wednesday began the final round of the confirmation battle over the nomination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh for the U.S. Supreme Court, filing for cloture to ensure a final vote on President Trump’s nominee by the end of this week.*


Shortly before 10:00 p.m. in a night session on Wednesday, McConnell filed a motion for cloture, to limit debate on the Kavanaugh nomination and force a final vote as to whether Judge Kavanaugh will become Justice Kavanaugh.

At the insistence of Sens. Jeff Flake (R-AZ) and Lisa Murkowski (R-AK), Senate leadership allowed an extra week for additional investigation into Kavanaugh. President Trump ordered the Federal Bureau of Investigation to expedite the Senate’s request, and to conclude its work by this Friday. The FBI finished its work early, and consequently senators can review the supplemental report beginning Thursday morning.

Under Senate rules, the motion must now “ripen” for a day. The full Senate will vote early on Friday on the motion. Although cloture requires 60 votes for legislation, only 51 votes are required for presidential nominees to judicial or executive office.

If cloture is invoked Friday morning, the final vote on confirmation will come late on Saturday afternoon.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

2001 video shows Obama admitting being a ‘thug,’ fighting, drinking, drugging in high school
OCTOBER 4, 2018
The standards being applied to Judge Brett Kavanaugh’s fitness for high office would have killed the presidential candidacy of Barack Obama, among oth...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/2001_video_shows_obama_admitting_being_a_thug_fighting_drinking_drugging_in_high_school.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Impeach fotyfive!



*Jobless Claims Plunge by More than Expected to Near 49 Year Low*



_





SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN CARNEY 4 Oct 2018 


*The number of Americans filing for unemployment benefits fell by more than expected last week*

Initial claims for state unemployment benefits dropped 8,000 to a seasonally adjusted 207,000 for the week ended Sept. 29, the Labor Department said Thursday.

Hurricane Florence, which hit North Carolina and South Carolina last month, affected claims, according to the Labor Department. The largest increases in initial claims for the week ending September 22 was in North Carolina. Claims in South Caroline rose by 2,830, the third largest rise behind Kentucky.

Economists had forecast claims falling by 1,000 to 213,000 in the latest week. A year ago there were 265,000 new claims.

Claims were new the recent low of 202,000, hit during the week ended September 15. That was the lowest level since November 1969.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Let's vote.

WSJ: White House Finds 'No Corroboration' of Kavanaugh Allegations in FBI Interview Reports
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/03/wsj-white-house-hasnt-found-corroboration-of-allegations-against-kavanaugh-in-fbi-interview-reports/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi704WT8ezdAhXFj1QKHUO_AgEQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw2EGjTqvZxac3DgIXTABv4U


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*POLL: TRUMP APPROVAL 50%...* 
*Don Meredith.flv - YouTube*
▶ 0:23




Nov 23, 2011 - Uploaded by Brad Dell
Don Meredith - Monday Night Football. ... Don Meredith.flv .... R.I.P. _*DON MEREDITH*_ "_*Turn out the lights*_ ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

FBI investigation BACKFIRING, DiFi? Sen. Dianne Feinstein goes after Rachel Mitchell and her memo in DESPERATE dig


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

'Drove me absolutely NUTS'! Ford's fear of flying may not have been the only FAKE thing about her testimony (we KNEW it!)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

FACE MEET RAKE: GOP and Dems agree that the Kavanaugh 'Republican bounce' is real


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

US News
*‘It’s over’: Sen. Chuck Grassley declares ‘No hint of misconduct’ in supplemental FBI report*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*It's raining men,*

*Farrow Further Discredits Kavanaugh Exposure Allegation

Five Witnesses Named by Ramirez All Deny*

The latest reporting from the New Yorker’s Ronan Farrow only further undermines Deborah Ramirez’s already-discredited allegation of sexual misconduct against Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*Women Are Winning in the Trump Economy*
146


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

US News
*MOVE those goal posts! Dick Durbin narrative shifts QUICKLY after FBI’s Kavanaugh report blows up in Dems’ faces*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*OH SHIT!
Manchin: I’m Looking at Kavanaugh’s Life ‘from 22 to 53’ to Decide
29
See post #7776.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*OH SHIT!

US News
IT’S HAPPENING: ‘It appears to be a very thorough investigation’ –Sen. Susan Collins

See post # 7776 & #7784.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*OH SHIT!






It’s Over: Flake and Collins Agree Kavanaugh FBI Report Is Good as Democrats Leave Schumer’s Office “Stone-Faced”
Brandon Morse

See post # 7776 & #7784 &  #7785.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

I am feeling a thickening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

If Mr Kavanaugh makes it through, I hope RBG's heart can withstand it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Shutting up the ladies in here is almost impossible,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

#MeeToo
What a hoot.





‘I FELT THE SHAME AND THE GUILT ALL OVER AGAIN’ 

Then you shouldn't have brought it up, you ignorant slut.

Kavanaugh Controversy Rekindles Pain For Sexual Assault Survivors 
By Carla Herreria


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

_ENTERTAINMENT _
10/04/2018 11:58 am ET *Updated* 52 minutes ago
*Ellen DeGeneres Is ‘Furious’ At People Who Don’t Believe Christine Blasey Ford*
DeGeneres and Savannah Guthrie discussed the sexual assault accusations against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.
 
By Alanna Vagianos





Ellen DeGeneres believes Christine Blasey Ford, the woman who accused Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault. 

During a conversation with “Today” show co-host Savannah Guthrie published Thursday morning, DeGeneres talked about her experience as a survivor of sexual abuse and how it’s shaped her thoughts on Ford’s allegation. 

“As a victim of sexual abuse, I am furious at people who don’t believe it,” the comedian told Guthrie of Ford’s testimony during a pre-taped interview on “The Ellen DeGeneres Show.”

Ford, a Palo Alto University psychology professor, publicly accused Kavanaugh in September of sexually assaulting her when the two were at a high school party in 1982. Last Thursday, she appeared before the Senate Judiciary Committee and gave an emotional testimony, which caught the attention of the entire country. 

As a survivor herself, DeGeneres said it’s not surprising that Ford couldn’t remember every single detail of her alleged assault. 

“You don’t remember those things. What you remember is what happened to you and where you were and how you feel. That’s what you remember,” she said. “I think anybody who has gone through it, right now, is watching this so angry because you know, how dare you not believe us?”

“What you remember is what happened to you, where you were, and how you feel. That’s what you remember.”@TheEllenShow talks to @SavannahGuthrie about Dr. Ford’s testimony and her own experience. Tune in tomorrow for full interview. pic.twitter.com/6F6CGQb8LG

DeGeneres spoke about her own assault Wednesday during a conversation with actress Busy Philipps on “The Ellen DeGeneres Show.” 

“I was 15 and I had something happen to me. When I watched Dr. Ford ― anyone who has had something happen to them, you just get so angry when someone doesn’t believe you or says, ‘Why did you wait so long?’” DeGeneres told Philipps.

“It’s because we’re girls and we’re taught not to say anything and go along with it,” she continued. “So you at 14, me at 15, God knows how many people in this audience have had something happen.” 

Two other women also have accused Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct. Kavanaugh has denied all accusations against him. 

Last week, the Senate Judiciary Committee voted to confirm Kavanaugh, but the final Senate vote was delayed until an FBI investigation into Ford’s allegation could be conducted. The FBI investigation concluded Thursday morning. Senators are currently reviewing the FBI’s findings, which are being withheld from the public. 

A final vote on Kavanaugh’s nomination could come as early as Saturday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Someone please grab all sharp objects from the liberals in your life,


Armageddon: A Major US Company Has Announced a Massive New Investment, Crediting Tax Reform


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't take all this winning,


Congressional Staffer Notes that Two Key Dems Did Not Sign Durbin's Letter to Grassley; UPDATE: Chris Coons Now On Board


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _ENTERTAINMENT _
> 10/04/2018 11:58 am ET *Updated* 52 minutes ago
> *Ellen DeGeneres Is ‘Furious’ At People Who Don’t Believe Christine Blasey Ford*
> DeGeneres and Savannah Guthrie discussed the sexual assault accusations against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.
> ...


Did she just say " how dare you not believe US" ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did she just say " how dare you not believe US" ?


Yep, that's the problem with libs, they just don't get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Account Lays the SmackDown on Dianne Feinstein Over Kavanaugh Hearing

Posted at 1:30 pm on October 4, 2018 by Andrea Ruth







The Republicans in control of the official Twitter account for the Senate Judiciary Committee are taking no prisoners with Democrats and the media’s reporting of dissatisfaction over the FBI investigation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh.

Perhaps Senate Democrats could've hired a professional? For example, a career prosecutor with decades of experience dealing with sex crimes? https://t.co/qVsrVfpIIG https://t.co/ImvbKoohc9

— Senate Judiciary (@senjudiciary) October 4, 2018




 
Trending
*‘Explosive’ Testimony from Former FBI Lawyer exposes ‘Abnormalities,’ Bias and Name of New Informant*
Andrea Ruth


Ouch. Referring, of course, to Rachel Mitchell, the talented sex crimes prosecutor Republicans brought in to question Kavanaugh’s accuser, Dr. Christine Blasey Ford.

Oh, yeah. And one more thing:

And, for the record, Senate Judiciary Committee Democrats DEMANDED five minutes each.

— Senate Judiciary (@senjudiciary) October 4, 2018



Republicans have clearly taken off the kid gloves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

As if losing the battle for trump's SCOTUS pick wasn't bad enough, just think of all the video clips of the crazy left fighting kavanaugh, they will make good campaign adds.
At least for the republicans.

*Cowards.*


----------



## Torros (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As if losing the battle for trump's SCOTUS pick wasn't bad enough, just think of all the video clips of the crazy left fighting kavanaugh, they will make good campaign adds.
> At least for the republicans.
> 
> *Cowards.*


Happening now. All the fragile people sitting in protest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

*Commentary: Christine Blasey Ford’s latest stunt sinks any credibility she had left*
3 hours





I believed Christine Blasey Ford thought she was telling the truth. Not anymore. (Photo by Melina Mara-Pool/Getty Images)
 Follow 


There were many people who walked away from watching Christine Blasey Ford’s testimony thinking she was a Democratic operative working to delay the confirmation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh. I was not one of those people. I believed her pain was real. I believed that she was sexually assaulted by someone in her younger years — I just did not believe that it was, in fact, Brett Kavanaugh, for various reasons. But the antics of Ford and her lawyers Wednesday at the 11th hour (sound familiar?) of the FBI investigation have me now convinced I was dead wrong.

In Ford’s opening statement to the Senate Judiciary Committee on Sept. 27, she stated:

My motivation in coming forward was to be helpful and to provide facts about how Mr. Kavanaugh’s actions have damaged my life so that you could take into a serious consideration as you make your decision about how to proceed. It is not my responsibility to determine whether Mr. Kavanaugh deserves to sit on the Supreme Court. My responsibility is to tell you the truth.

But on Wednesday, Ford’s attorneys declared they would not comply with Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley’s request to deliver to the FBI documents that would — according to them — only bolster the credibility of Ford’s testimony. Her legal team told Grassley they would withhold Ford’s therapist notes and audio recording of Ford’s lie detector test unless and until the FBI agreed to interview Ford as part of its investigation.

Well, wait a minute. If her motivation in coming forward was purely to “provide facts” and “tell the truth” and the requested documents would help the FBI corroborate her testimony, why would she withhold the information?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

I doubt there are any straight men on the planet that haven't groped a woman or 2, that's how this works, you don't know until you try.
Behar: GOP Tells Boys ‘Allowed to Grope a Woman’


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt there are any straight men on the planet that haven't groped a woman or 2, that's how this works, you don't know until you try.
> Behar: GOP Tells Boys ‘Allowed to Grope a Woman’


How many men have never been slapped by a woman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many men have never been slapped by a woman?


Men? Zero.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Men? Zero.


We all have a learning curve.
Men, for the most part, are slower than women.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

This is must see TV

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/10/04/lol-love-it-sen-orrin-hatch-gives-master-class-on-how-to-handle-elevator-terrorists-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjWp_3Xoe7dAhVG8IMKHUovBacQqUMwBXoECAcQGQ&usg=AOvVaw3l9nLlHBVftT5BjOsOLsvt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

*UH OH.*
*Unemployment 3.7%*

Although September’s figure came in lower than expected, huge revisions for August and July indicate the labor market is thriving in the United States.

2,264


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

November should be pretty interesting.

*Govt Cuts 1,000 Jobs in Month; Down 16,000 Under Trump...* 
*Hispanic Unemployment Record Low...* 
*Manufacturing confidence all-time high...* 
*POLL: PRESIDENT APPROVAL 51%...*


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Meanwhile, the Texas branch of wannabe Nazis is on the case --

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/2018-elections/2018/10/04/texas-womans-political-yard-sign-go-far-sid-miller-calls-others-call-cops


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many men have never been slapped by a woman?


Me (unless she slapped me so hard that I forgot it).

In my high school and college years, I recall being surprised at how eager girls were to do the same things boys wanted to do - up to a point.  When she said "no" or pushed me away, I took that as a limit and respected it.  Slapping me was not necessary for me to get the point.

How about you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Me (unless she slapped me so hard that I forgot it).
> 
> In my high school and college years, I recall being surprised at how eager girls were to do the same things boys wanted to do - up to a point.  When she said "no" or pushed me away, I took that as a limit and respected it.  Slapping me was not necessary for me to get the point.
> 
> How about you?


He said men. Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt there are any straight men on the planet that haven't groped a woman or 2, that's how this works, you don't know until you try.
> Behar: GOP Tells Boys ‘Allowed to Grope a Woman’


You have a da


Sheriff Joe said:


> He said men. Dummy.


What kind of low life piece of shit makes fun of a woman who could have potentially been assaulted? A "man" wouldn't do that. If either of my boys did that to a woman I would call the police. Oh wait....The man in charge doesn't give a rats ass so why should anyone else. MAGA!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> You have a da
> 
> What kind of low life piece of shit makes fun of a woman who could have potentially been assaulted? A "man" wouldn't do that. If either of my boys did that to a woman I would call the police. Oh wait....The man in charge doesn't give a rats ass so why should anyone else. MAGA!


He didn't make fun of her, he just pointed at the facts of the case, she has been caught and everyone knows it.
Why do you think her lawyer refused to give her shrinks notes to the committee?
Why did she hire a lawyer before her letter was sent?
She is a lying wretch.
Aren't you just a little concerned about the timing of Ford and co?
The day after the hearings?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He didn't make fun of her, he just pointed at the facts of the case, she has been caught and everyone knows it.
> Why do you think her lawyer refused to give her shrinks notes to the committee?
> Why did she hire a lawyer before her letter was sent?
> She is a lying wretch.
> ...


He was commenting on YOU making fun of her.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> He was commenting on YOU making fun of her.


Correct Espola. 

Is she really lying low life? Maybe she is. But what I don't understand is what her gain in this situation? How does she benefit from this? Tools like you  are going to make her life hell moving forward. If it is true then K gets what he deserves. Won't ever know with the limited FBI investigation around these charges. Seem right to you scum?

The only thing a "man" should be in this case is respectful. Something you know nothing about not does your boy T.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> He was commenting on YOU making fun of her.


Than he's even more stupid than he acts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Correct Espola.
> 
> Is she really lying low life? Maybe she is. But what I don't understand is what her gain in this situation? How does she benefit from this? Tools like you  are going to make her life hell moving forward. If it is true then K gets what he deserves. Won't ever know with the limited FBI investigation around these charges. Seem right to you scum?
> 
> The only thing a "man" should be in this case is respectful. Something you know nothing about not does your boy T.


What about kavanaugh? What does he get if he didn't do it, you fascist fuck.
Have you seen her gofundmyslutass website?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

On a lighter note,
 
Much better than Big Mike.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about kavanaugh? What does he get if he didn't do it, you fascist fuck.
> Have you seen her gofundmyslutass website?


Why then all the lies, restrictions, and coverups?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Correct Espola.
> 
> Is she really lying low life? Maybe she is. But what I don't understand is what her gain in this situation? How does she benefit from this? Tools like you  are going to make her life hell moving forward. If it is true then K gets what he deserves. Won't ever know with the limited FBI investigation around these charges. Seem right to you scum?
> 
> The only thing a "man" should be in this case is respectful. Something you know nothing about not does your boy T.


I know people like you don't take facts into consideration when you drag someones' good name through the mud just for political reason, but take a look if you dare.
LOCK HER UP!


Let's review the evidence that potentially points toward something sinister:

1) Leland Keyser, the (former, I'm assuming) friend of Christine Ford who denied ever attending the party she described or even knowing Brett Kavanaugh at all, now reports that she was pressured to change, or "revisit," her testimony. Who allegedly did the pressuring? None other than Monica McLean, the retired FBI agent and friend of Ford who, according to Ford's ex-boyfriend, had been coached by Ford on how to pass a lie detector test. When the ex-boyfriend initially told that story, it was assumed that McLean was just a random friend. Now we find out that she has been deeply involved this whole time.

2) Christine Ford has refused to turn over her therapy notes or any of the documentation from her polygraph test. If she is telling the truth, these materials would be enormously important evidence in her favor. If she is not telling the truth, these materials might destroy her case and, at a minimum, open her up to perjury charges. The fact that she will not turn over the evidence seems to indicate that it falls into the latter category, not the former.

3) There is still a lot of confusion surrounding the way in which these allegations were first reported and then made public. Democrats knew about Ford for several weeks yet kept it secret. What were they doing in the meantime? Why did they wait so long? How much communication was there between Ford and Democrats? What was the content of that communication? The secrecy is suspicious and should be explored by federal investigators.

4) Chuck Grassley sent a letter to Ford's attorney last night, asking for the third time that any relevant documents be turned over. The last paragraph of his letter is very interesting:

I urge you once again, now for the third time in writing, to turn over the therapy notes, polygraph materials, and communications with The Washington Post that Dr. Ford has relied upon as evidence. In addition to the evidence I requested in my October 2 letter, in light of recently uncovered information, please turn over records and descriptions of direct or indirect communications between Dr. Ford or her representatives and any of the following: (1) U.S. Senators or their staffs, particularly the offices of Senators Feinstein and Hirono, other than your communications with me and my staff in preparation for the September 27 hearings; (2) the alleged witnesses identified by Dr. Ford (Leland Keyser, Mark Judge, and Patrick “P.J.” Smyth); and (3) Debbie Ramirez, Julie Swetnick, or their representatives.

This follows the same line of questioning explored by the prosector at the hearing last week. It would seem that the Republicans have strong reasons to suspect that these various different parties coordinated behind the scenes. Again, what was the nature of that coordination? Why did they coordinate or communicate at all? Why would an honest woman with truthful allegations need to have any conversations whatsoever with the political opposition of the man she is accusing? And why would she need to speak with the other accusers? We know now that someone close to Ford put pressure on Leland Kesyer; what about the other witnesses? And who instructed McLean to make that call?

There are many crucial questions that must still be answered. Kavanaugh has been thoroughly exonerated, but Ford, her team, and Senate Democrats should now come under the microscope. Coordinated smear campaigns destroy innocent lives and undermine our system of government. A CNN analyst said yesterday that this is all "just politics." No, it's a lot more than that. If this was a calculated effort to lie, slander, and perjure — which is certainly how it looks — then it is not "politics" but a crime, and everyone involved should spend the next several years in a prison cell.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about kavanaugh? What does he get if he didn't do it, you fascist fuck.
> Have you seen her gofundmyslutass website?


What he gets if he didn't do it is a clean record and redemption you simple fuck. That's why a very detailed FBI analysis should have been done. If it was me and I was innocent I  would have demanded it. This would all go away. Pretty simple stuff.....just like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Why then all the lies, restrictions, and coverups?


I have no idea, I haven't questioned him like you must have.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know people like you don't take facts into consideration when you drag someones' good name through the mud just for political reason, but take a look if you dare.
> LOCK HER UP!
> 
> 
> ...


What questions did the FBI ask her this week?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> What he gets if he didn't do it is a clean record and redemption you simple fuck. That's why a very detailed FBI analysis should have been done. If it was me and I was innocent I  would have demanded it. This would all go away. Pretty simple stuff.....just like you.


Innocent until proven guilty Mr Meetoo.
Just because you have a pussy doesn't make you honest, just ask the duke rape girl and HRC.
Simple enough even for you.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have no idea, I haven't questioned him like you must have.


You are repeating some of the lies.  Why are YOU doing that?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Innocent until proven guilty Mr Meetoo.
> Just because you have a pussy doesn't make you honest, just ask the duke rape girl and HRC.
> Simple enough even for you.


Poor baby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What questions did the FBI ask her this week?


I guess they already heard enough from her lying ass. Her witnesses didn't even back her up.

Mr Trump says it much better than I ever could,
*Trump mocks Ford's sexual assault testimony - CNN Video - CNN.com*

https://www.cnn.com/.../donald-trump-mocks-christine-blasey-ford-testimony-mississipp...
▶ 1:41
3 days ago


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Innocent until proven guilty Mr Meetoo.
> Just because you have a pussy doesn't make you honest, just ask the duke rape girl and HRC.
> Simple enough even for you.


Wow...well said. 17,192 post's doesn't make you smarter either. Sad. MAGA!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You are repeating some of the lies.  Why are YOU doing that?


What are you talking about now?
The lie about being afraid to fly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Wow...well said. 17,192 post's doesn't make you smarter either. Sad. MAGA!


You lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Poor baby.


You lost a long time ago.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess they already heard enough from her lying ass. Her witnesses didn't even back her up.
> 
> Mr Trump says it much better than I ever could,
> *Trump mocks Ford's sexual assault testimony - CNN Video - CNN.com*
> ...


Wait...I thought you said he didn't make fun of her? Lying piece of shit?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about now?
> The lie about being afraid to fly?


She's not afraid to fly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Tell me if either of you two have heard this one yet,

Flash: Collins Stands Up to Mob


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Wait...I thought you said he didn't make fun of her? Lying piece of shit?


What's with the question mark, you must not be sure, emotional one.
He didn't make fun of her, he just mocked her lying liberal ugly ass.
Sorry for the redundancy.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me if either of you two have heard this one yet,
> 
> Flash: Collins Stands Up to Mob


I got as far as "Breitbart".

Sucker.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's with the question mark, you must not be sure, emotional one.
> He didn't make fun of her, he just mocked her lying liberal ugly ass.
> Sorry for the redundancy.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> She's not afraid to fly?


She is a frequent flier, just ask her  x boyfriend of 7 years.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is a frequent flier, just ask her  x boyfriend of 7 years.


And that makes her unafraid?

I bet I am more afraid of shots and needles than she is of flying, but I get them anyway.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I got as far as "Breitbart".
> 
> Sucker.


Makes sense though. Racist + Brietbart = Happy Sheriff.


Sheriff Joe said:


> What's with the question mark, you must not be sure, emotional one.
> He didn't make fun of her, he just mocked her lying liberal ugly ass.
> Sorry for the redundancy.


Look up the word mock and let me know what you find out genious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I got as far as "Breitbart".
> 
> Sucker.


You didn't listen to Collins, you must have e-listened.
She is in love with Brett.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> And that makes her unafraid?
> 
> I bet I am more afraid of shots and needles than she is of flying, but I get them anyway.


Hormone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Makes sense though. Racist + Brietbart = Happy Sheriff.
> 
> Look up the word mock and let me know what you find out genious


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


That's good. Stick with pictures. It's more your speed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> That's good. Stick with pictures. It's more your speed


Here is a picture for you, Which one is you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Makes sense though. Racist + Brietbart = Happy Sheriff.
> 
> Look up the word mock and let me know what you find out genious


You don't like breitbart, how about Drudge?






*COLLINS: YES...** 
*
*MANCHIN: YES...** 
*
*KAVANAUGH ON CUSP...*


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is a picture for you, Which one is you?



Here's a picture for you, I assume you are in the middle? Enough balls to show your face.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't like breitbart, how about Drudge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two liars. One is president and one will be on the supreme court. MAGA!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Here's a picture for you, I assume you are in the middle? Enough balls to show your face.


You know when a lib has lost when he pulls that old, used worn out card.
Just like Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Two liars. One is president and one will be on the supreme court. MAGA!


I am getting tired of all this winning, Trump was right.
He didn't say how you people would handle all the losing, but you are losing at that too.
Ha.
What a nice family, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

US News
*UH OH! Michael Avenatti did NOT like Sen. Susan Collins hammering him in her SCOTUS decision announcement*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

If the may of Milfistan runs for senate I am moving to Alaska.

US News
*SH*T just got REAL! Sarah Palin called Lisa Murkowski OUT in a big way and all we can say is RUN BABY RUN *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Correct Espola.
> 
> Is she really lying low life? Maybe she is. But what I don't understand is what her gain in this situation? How does she benefit from this? Tools like you  are going to make her life hell moving forward. If it is true then K gets what he deserves. Won't ever know with the limited FBI investigation around these charges. Seem right to you scum?
> 
> The only thing a "man" should be in this case is respectful. Something you know nothing about not does your boy T.



*Report: Blasey Ford’s Ex-FBI Friend Pressured Leland Keyser to Change Testimony*
5,596


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

*Collins’s big speech: Thank Michael Avenatti for helping to steer her towards supporting Kavanaugh*
AllahpunditPosted at 4:41 pm on October 5, 2018







History will remember, incredulously, that in the end the two most forceful advocates for Kavanaugh’s confirmation in the Senate were … Lindsey Graham and Susan Collins.

See Also: Sarah Palin to Lisa Murkowski: I can see 2022 from my house

2018: _Year of the RINO?_




This is a good point about the optics of Collins’s surprisingly comprehensive, even enthusiastic speech in Kavanaugh’s defense this afternoon:

So: Lengthy closing argument in Kavanaugh's favor, from a woman, who is not known as a partisan firebreather, televised everywhere.

— Oblivier Knox (@OKnox) October 5, 2018



The chatterati spent the last few hours puzzling over why low-key Susan Collins would have decided to make a spectacle of her yes vote, knowing that it was bound to piss off one half of her state or the other half. She wasn’t really going to blindside McConnell and her caucus by putting on a big show of voting no, was she? Or did she just like the idea of having the national spotlight momentarily all to herself, as politicians are known to do?

The truth is shocking: It looks like Collins set this up so that she could send Kavanaugh off to the Court with the biggest boost she could muster. She knew everyone was hanging on her vote and would watch the speech. She also doubtless knew that the image of a moderate woman Republican with two other Republican women in-frame would be a strong visual counter to liberal talking points that women are united against Kavanaugh. So she seized the opportunity to deliver a point-by-point refutation of all of the arguments against him, replete with some justified score-settling. She dinged whichever scumbag it was on the Democratic side who outed Ford by leaking her letter to Feinstein to the media. And she dinged the Avenatti-sponsored Swetnick fiasco, suggesting that it focused her on how important the presumption of innocence is:

“This outlandish allegation was put forth without any credible supporting evidence and simply parroted public statements of others. That such an allegation can find its way into the Supreme Court confirmation process is a stark reminder about why the presumption of innocence is so ingrained in our American consciousness,” Collins said in a Senate floor speech before declaring that she would vote to confirm Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court.

She wasn’t really undecided on Kavanaugh, it seems, or if she was her indecision was substantially eased by the FBI report. She used _perceptions_ of her indecision to generate public interest, then took advantage of that interest to lobby the public for him at length. All righties wanted was a yes vote. Instead they got a pretty ringing endorsement. What a stunner.

And now the Good People must make her pay:

Never let Collins have a moment of peace in public again.







The circus ringmaster is annoyed too, of course:

.@SenatorCollins should be ashamed of herself for attacking my client and Dr. Ford. How did she make a credibility determination as to my client? How is she qualified to do that without ANY investigation? She did ZERO to determine whether my client and her witnesses were credible




There was a message to Kavanaugh in this speech too, though. Collins went on at length about why she doesn’t believe he’ll vote to overturn Roe v. Wade, a passage that led Ann Coulter to quip, “The longer she talks, the less sure I am that we want him.” That was, I thought, Collins’s way of communicating to the nominee himself what she expects from him in exchange for gambling her political career on his confirmation. _You want the seat and I want Roe intact,_ she was saying. _Don’t make a schmuck out of me, Brett._

We’ll see if he does. Roe has always been the key to Collins’s support for him; numerous news reports since July have claimed she was lukewarm about Amy Coney Barrett, believing that she was more of a threat to follow through on nuking Roe than the Bush-backed establishmentarian Kavanaugh was. Kavanaugh’s still a risk to do it. But given the deep skepticism towards him among Democrats after the Ford matter and Collins’s appeal to him on the Senate floor, I think the odds that he pushes the button are smaller today than they were a month ago.

And hey: Even if he does, John Roberts will probably just cross the aisle and vote with the liberals to uphold abortion. It’s not like he’s above disappointing the right on a momentous vote.

I can’t find a transcript of the speech yet but will update with one when it’s available. If you don’t have time to watch it all (who does?), skip to 35:00 and watch her lay into Democrats who treated Ford as a political bludgeon. Exit question: Does Collins’s speech hurt Avenatti’s presidential chances? Logically, you would think liberals might be annoyed at him and say, “This media-whore clown might have spoiled our one chance to pick up Republican votes.” But in 2018 the logic is more likely to be, “Collins was always going to vote for Kavanaugh. She’s just blaming Avenatti because he frightens the right. Elect him and own the cons!”

*Update:* Here’s the transcript.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

Love the new screen names... I wonder if T'd approves them first or he green lights them all the time. 

Run with it guys because it's all you got.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

*GRAHAM & COLLINS 2024*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

This lying whore again?
 

2020: Susan Rice Walks Back Challenge to Susan Collins for Senate over Brett Kavanaugh Vote
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/05/2020-susan-rice-walks-back-challenge-to-susan-collins-for-senate-over-brett-kavanaugh-vote/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjXv-z37PDdAhVFhq0KHZxmBkUQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3awkQLe2HWIHtsUJ76aY7o


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Can you imagine where we would be right now if Hillary won?
Think about it.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine where we would be right now if Hillary won?
> Think about it.


With a Republican House and Senate?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

Mindless drones.
https://twitter.com/buzzman888/status/1048328614775853056


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> With a Republican House and Senate?


We sure the hell wouldn't have all these conservative judges, Paris Accord, Iran, North Korea, unemployment, the new NAFTA, the new embassy in jerUSAlem, stock market, taxes and just the fact that he has Made America Great Again.
Seeing you libs shit yourself daily ( nothing new for you ) just icing on the cake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mindless drones.
> https://twitter.com/buzzman888/status/1048328614775853056


“Why?  Sheʻs on our side.”   Too freakin’ funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> With a Republican House and Senate?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Why do liberal tears taste so good?
OCTOBER 6, 2018
There are a lot of reasons for sane people to be happy with how the Kavanaugh circus is turning out.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/why_do_liberal_tears_taste_so_good.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Kavanaugh boomerang #1: Fanatical Dems finally have unified the GOP behind Trump
OCTOBER 6, 2018
President Trump can thank Michael Avenatti, Chuck Schumer, Mazie Hirono, Monica McLean, Kama Harris, and the entire Trump-hating Democrat-media comple...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/kavanaugh_boomerang_1_fanatical_dems_finally_have_unified_the_gop_behind_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Kavanaugh boomerang #2: Fanatical Dems will drive away voters with over-the-top reaction from now to Nov. 6
OCTOBER 6, 2018
Even if a few among the Democrat leadership sober up and realize that their scurrilous, cruel attacks on Judge Kavanaugh have backfired, the angry fan...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/kavanaugh_boomerang_2_fanatical_dems_will_drive_away_voters_with_overthetop_reaction_from_now_to_nov_6.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Susan Collins's finest hour caps a great week for America
OCTOBER 6, 2018
One of the finest speeches in Senate history and among the greatest of statesman moments.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/susan_collinss_finest_hour_caps_a_great_week_for_america.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Why?  Sheʻs on our side.”   Too freakin’ funny.


https://twitter.com/LionelMedia/status/1048509402993635328
More of the same.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/LionelMedia/status/1048509402993635328
> More of the same.


In a robot voice... 

"Take me to your leader"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> In a robot voice...
> 
> "Take me to your leader"







This is how it starts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Photo by Zach Gibson/Getty Images
*MALKIN: Investigate The Senate Democrat Wrecking Machine*
by Michelle MalkinOctober 6, 2018


How did we get here? The Kavanaugh Supreme Court nomination circus didn't happen by accident. The emergence of incredible — and by "incredible," I mean the literal Merriam-Webster definition of "too extraordinary and improbable to be believed" — accusers in the 11th hour was no mistake.

It is my contention that this grand unearth-and-destroy spectacle was planned, coordinated and facilitated by Senate Judiciary Committee Democrats and their staffers.

After the FBI finishes its Freshmen Booze Investigations, Federal Barfight Interrogations and Fraternity Barfing Incidents probe of every last Yale and Holton Arms acquaintance and publicity hound ever photographed with Judge Brett Kavanaugh, every cog in the Resistance Wrecking Machine must be investigated:


Protest Orchestration. The hearings were doomed from the very start, when 70 screaming demonstrators (including Women's March holy warrior Linda Sarsour and actress Piper Perabo) systematically infiltrated the Hart Senate Office Building and disrupted the proceedings in Hour One of Day One. Day Two saw another 72 social justice mobsters arrested, with more than 200 total taken into custody by Capitol Police by the end of Day Three.

Taxpayers have a right to know who sponsored the deliberate sabotage and abuse of the gallery pass privilege, which has been in place since 1890. As the U.S. Senate website notes, "A code of conduct for visitors to the galleries is set by the Senate Committee on Rules and Administration and is enforced by the doorkeepers ... each gallery pass requires the 'signature' of a senator or officer of the Senate." We've seen this partisan-organized circus mayhem before.

During the Bush years, Democratic Reps. Lynn Woolsey and Major Owens showered Code Pink radicals with free passes to disrupt speeches and hearings. Last year, Sen. Chuck Schumer handed out passes to protesters for the Obamacare repeal vote. Sen. Dianne Feinstein acknowledged that she invited gun control activist and Parkland father Fred Guttenberg to the manufactured Kavanaugh chaos, where he pulled an awful fake news stunt during a break in the hearings — a stunt that no major media bothered to verify.


Who else did Feinstein enable? Which other senators joined the plot? Those who deliberately aid and abet the hijacking of congressional proceedings should be named and shamed. Their ability to sign for passes should be curtailed. When they go low, the taxpaying public has a right to know.

Leaky Sneaks. Denial ain't just a river in Egypt. It's what fills the Beltway swamp. Feinstein adamantly insists that she "did not leak the contents" or existence of Kavanaugh accuser Christine Blasey Ford's letter, which detailed an alleged sexual assault with more conjecture than actual details. Ford denied during panel questioning that she had leaked the letter. And the left-wing Intercept website, which ran the first report publicizing the letter's existence, also denies that Feinstein's office leaked it.

But it was Feinstein's office that sat on the letter for months until it would do the most damage. And it was Feinstein's office that recommended veteran liberal lawyer and proud resistance activist Debra Katz to Ford. Various media outlets that picked up the story point to other Democratic offices as possible sources for the privacy breach, since the letter purportedly went through California Democratic Rep. Anna Eshoo's office first before landing on Feinstein's desk and eventually arriving into the hands of Washington Post reporter Emma Brown.


I don't buy it. Feinstein's in control; her senior staffers, not Eshoo's, are the ones fielding complaints, auditioning potential victims and feeding the media. When a Beltway swamp creature declaims that "survivors have a right to decide how their stories are made public," that's not a deflection of responsibility. That's an inadvertent boast of the senator's ability to pick and choose which reporters to enlist in their smear campaign.

Accuser Procurement. There's something fishy about the highly managed appearance of accuser Deborah Ramirez onto the Kavanaugh circus scene. Like Ford, Ramirez was assisted by a home state elected official — Colorado Democratic Sen. Michael Bennett. But he got involved only after unnamed "Judiciary staff" reached out to him for help, according to the political operatives masquerading as journalists at the never-Trump New Yorker magazine.

"Judiciary staff reached out to our office and asked for a connection to someone who might be helpful should Deborah Ramirez decide to come forward with an allegation related to that made by Dr. Ford. We reached out to (liberal former Boulder County DA) Stan Garnett, who then met with Ramirez to work through how to analyze and present her allegations," Bennet Press Secretary Laurie Cipriano wrote in a statement.


A fish rots from the head down. And at the head of the Senate Democrats' Resistance Wrecking Machine is power-mad Beltway barnacle Sen. Dianne Feinstein. If the Senate Republicans can't man up and take back control of the judicial nominations process from the saboteurs seated next to them, they deserve to lose their majority.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

*‘Immigrant, minority woman’ reveals what the Dem-led anti-Kavanaugh movement has forced her to do*
_





The daughter-in-law on the late Antonin Scalia wrote a scathing rebuke of the Democratic Party for their role in the anti-Kavanaugh charade, vowing to only support Republicans moving forward. (McNamee/Getty Images)


Chris Enloe
2 hours
As the Senate is set to confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court Saturday, it appears that the well-orchestrated attempt to derail his nomination has backfired.

Writing in a new essay for The Federalist, Adele Scalia — wife of Christopher Scalia, the son of the late Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia — said she now supports Republicans after witnessing the embarrassing charade that sought to take down Kavanaugh.
*What did she say?*
Scalia wrote:

I have become a unicorn. My metamorphosis didn’t require a magic spell or potion, or even a trip to a well-reviewed plastic surgeon to add a horn to my head. All it took was Democrats’ treatment of Brett Kavanaugh over the last few weeks to turn me into that elusive creature: a minority, immigrant woman who supports Republicans.

Scalia said some might assume she is Republican because of the family she married into, but she made it clear she is not. In fact, she wrote that she “sympathize strongly with Democratic perspectives.” Now, however, Scalia said her eyes have been opened, and she sees “that Democrats are not who they claim to be.”

“The party that established itself as a champion for the voiceless, powerless, and wrongfully accused, betrayed its values and launched a vicious attack on Kavanaugh that left him voiceless, powerless, and completely incapable of defending himself,” Scalia wrote.

“Against all logic and good faith, they released uncorroborated allegations of sexual misconduct to the public, counting on the backdrop of the Me Too movement to make them that much harder to criticize or ignore,” she added. “I still cannot reconcile these actions with the social and criminal justice reform platforms that Democrats campaign on.”

In fact, not only is the orchestrated Kavanaugh take down not representative of supposed Democratic values, Scalia pointed out the left’s hypocrisy on “toxic masculinity.”

She said the left has “strongly condemned men in general, and straight white men in particular, for practicing toxic masculinity,” to which they argue that men should be vulnerable and display their emotion. But showing emotion is something Democrats condemned Kavanaugh for, arguing it shows he doesn’t have the temperament to be a Supreme Court justice.

“He was accused of putting on a performance. They asked what reason he, a man who was defending himself against unproven allegations of sexual assault and gang rape, whose family had been threatened and whose name had been eternally tarnished, had to cry. That is gaslighting at its most egregious, from the most vocal opponents of the sort of manipulation that is usually perpetrated against women,” Scalia wrote.

Scalia also panned the Democratic Party for essentially using Christine Blasey Ford, the woman who initially accused Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct, as a pawn in their anti-Kavanaugh scheme.

She wrote:

What’s worse is that to achieve all of this the left has gladly used a vulnerable woman against her wishes. Christine Blasey Ford had no intention or desire to ever become a household name. But when their initial attempts to derail Kavanaugh’s nomination failed and it seemed all but certain that he would be confirmed to the court, Democrats fed Ford to the wolves.

Only the wolves turned out to be sheep: I have seen countless Republicans defending and showing empathy for Ford on the news, giving her the benefit of the doubt on social media. By contrast, I have seen nothing of the sort for Kavanaugh from Democrats.

Scalia later reiterated that witnessing the events of the last month has opened her eyes to the truth.

“These events opened my eyes to the hypocrisy of the Democratic Party. It’s actually a very exclusive club that wants me as a member based solely on stereotypes of who I am supposed to be. The core values they tout do not apply to everyone, as Kavanaugh can testify, but only to a very small, very specific subset of people who tick certain boxes or support them in their political agenda,” she wrote.

Read Scalia’s full essay here.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

"It's when passions are most enflamed that fairness is most in jeopardy."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

YouTube · hopeandfail

0:13


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

So much for Trump not living up to his promises and being a demo is conservative clothing.
Which one of you smart guys said that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Photo by Zach Gibson/Getty Images
> *MALKIN: Investigate The Senate Democrat Wrecking Machine*
> by Michelle MalkinOctober 6, 2018
> 
> ...


Awwww look, they're all wearing their Hillary pant suits.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for Trump not living up to his promises and being a demo is conservative clothing.
> Which one of you smart guys said that?


What did you expect from the party of predictions?!!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for Trump not living up to his promises and being a demo is conservative clothing.
> Which one of you smart guys said that?


Trump has done more for conservatism, and frankly, for the restoration of the country's economic and political status world wide, than any President in my lifetime, and this includes Reagan.
Its only been two years, bitches.
The "never Trumpers" are all coming around too.
They have to because the results are astonishing.

You can have your pretty speeches and political platitudes, but results are where the smart money is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awwww look, they're all wearing their Hillary pant suits.


 The token geldings.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has done more for conservatism, and frankly, for the restoration of the country's economic and political status world wide, than any President in my lifetime, and this includes Reagan.
> Its only been two years, bitches.
> The "never Trumpers" are all coming around too.
> They have to because the results are astonishing.
> ...


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Minutes After Sen. Collins Says YES, Sen. Manchin Says ME TOO.
https://www.redstate.com/tladuke/2018/10/05/minutes-sen.-collins-says-yes-sen.-manchin-says-too./


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Who's laughing now, gumshoe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump has done more for conservatism, and frankly, for the restoration of the country's economic and political status world wide, than any President in my lifetime, and this includes Reagan.
> Its only been two years, bitches.
> The "never Trumpers" are all coming around too.
> They have to because the results are astonishing.
> ...


Trump 2020?, by Erick Erickson | Creators Syndicate
Creators Syndicate › read › erick-erickson
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.creators.com/read/erick-erickson&ved=2ahUKEwin6anf8PLdAhVSVK0KHZllB6cQ5OUBMB16BAgCEAE&usg=AOvVaw1UCVXEvHf21iLSHatmIaMJ


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump 2020?, by Erick Erickson | Creators Syndicate
> Creators Syndicate › read › erick-erickson
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.creators.com/read/erick-erickson&ved=2ahUKEwin6anf8PLdAhVSVK0KHZllB6cQ5OUBMB16BAgCEAE&usg=AOvVaw1UCVXEvHf21iLSHatmIaMJ


One by one, they are all jumping on the train.
You dont have to like him, but you cant argue with the results.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1048674648592961537

My triggering retweet of the day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

How many years is a scotus justice term?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many years is a scotus justice term?


Life time term....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Life time term....


I know, just wanted someone to remind the 2nd place team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey, watching Trump in Kansas right now, he looks like he is losing weight, he must be down to 210 or so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awwww look, they're all wearing their Hillary pant suits.


I think the leaker feinstein may need these,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I love that every time you post it.
Makes me laugh.
(not at anyone in particular)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, watching Trump in Kansas right now, he looks like he is losing weight, he must be down to 210 or so.


He needs to get in shape for the mid terms.
Guys been working like a maniac.

Ive never seen any President stump for house and senate members like Trump.
Its almost like he's never been a government employee before.
He actually understands what working is.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who's laughing now, gumshoe?


What is it you are celebrating?  Putting a lying asshole on the Supreme Court using bullying tactics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What is it you are celebrating?  Putting a lying asshole on the Supreme Court using bullying tactics.


You were laughing at me.
Remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He needs to get in shape for the mid terms.
> Guys been working like a maniac.
> 
> Ive never seen any President stump for house and senate members like Trump.
> ...


Not hard to look like a worker bee after the last president.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What is it you are celebrating?  Putting a lying asshole on the Supreme Court using bullying tactics.


That rantings of an alleged wife beater


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

I hadn't heard this,
Trump the merciful.

*Trump Says NFL's Goodell Thanked Him for Deal on Canadian Ads*
By 
Joshua Gallu
 and 
Josh Wingrove
October 4, 2018, 9:35 PM EDT
_





Roger Goodell Photographer: Kevork Djansezian/Getty Images
President Donald Trump said that NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell called to thank him for a provision of a trade deal with Canada that resolves a dispute over the football league’s Superbowl ads.

“I heard that the NFL had a problem with Canada on their advertising. A big, big problem,” Trump said at a campaign rally in Rochester, Minnesota, on Thursday night. “I said, we’ve got to fix the NFL. It took me two minutes. And now our country will be taking tens of millions of dollars more money.”







Roger Goodell

Photographer: Kevork Djansezian/Getty Images
Trump joked that much of the money would go to NFL players, “but they’ll still hate me.”


Trump completed a renegotiation of the North American Free Trade Agreement with Mexico and Canada on Sunday. He didn’t explain in any detail what problem he had resolved for the NFL as part of the deal. “Not going to get into it,” he said.

Canadian regulators ruled in 2016 that U.S. Superbowl ads would be shown north of the border for the first time. It was a decision popular with Canadian football fans, who have had to go online to find glitzy American Superbowl ads from companies such as Anheuser-Busch InBev, while viewing only domestic commercials during the game.

But the NFL and Canadian telecommunications giant BCE Inc., whose Bell Media unit owns rights to the game, opposed the move. The league feared the value of its broadcast rights in Canada would be weakened if Bell couldn’t make money selling domestic advertising for the Superbowl.

The NFL issued a statement Oct. 2 thanking Trump for “bringing about a resolution to our intellectual property issue in Canada,” according to the Washington Post.

After agreeing to the Nafta renegotiation, Trump said, “I got a call from Roger Goodell. He said, ‘Mr. President, I’d to thank you for what you did. You solved a problem that was going on for years.’”


_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What is it you are celebrating?  Putting a lying asshole on the Supreme Court using bullying tactics.


People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Short


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Not a nice thing to say, but possibly true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

"The only reason to vote Democrat is if you're tired of winning."


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2018)

*WINNING !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

"Trump called me and said, I gotta knock this russian m*&^er Fz"&%er out".
https://twitter.com/SolveTheLedger/status/1048774910737354752


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Really?  What did I get wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2018)

He is going to be laughing at all you people for the rest of his life.
 #MeToo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Really?  What did I get wrong?


Yes.  What makes you think you got anything wrong? Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2018)

*McConnell Reassured Trump: ‘I’m Stronger Than Mule Piss’ On Kavanaugh*
October 7th, 2018
_




_


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Really?  What did I get wrong?


Ask your wife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

If the Libs throughout the country give up like the ladies in here after this kavanaugh business, 2018 and 2020 could be a cake walk.
Still a bunch of sore losers after 2 years, I would have bet the house they would have run out of tears by now.
My bad.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the Libs throughout the country give up like the ladies in here after this kavanaugh business, 2018 and 2020 could be a cake walk.
> Still a bunch of sore losers after 2 years, I would have bet the house they would have run out of tears by now.
> My bad.


Where's the wife beater?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where's the wife beater?


Changing his bed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Target rich environment.
*Kavanaugh hires Supreme Court's first all-women law clerk team...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

*Dems first 2020 debate only months away...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

*'COLBERT' writer: 'I'm just glad we ruined his life'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Media
*WAR on (white) women?! NYT viciously attacks white women in DERANGED rant after Kavanaugh confirmed*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

US News
*‘Oh no she DIDN’T’! Elizabeth Warren’s #IndigenousPeoplesDay tweet proves she has ‘no shame’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

‘Get out, you little white little f*cker!’ Portland AntiFa fights fascism by … threatening, harassing civilians [video]
33 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/10/08/get-out-you-little-white-little-fcker-portland-antifa-fights-fascism-by-threatening-harassing-civilians-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwicqoHhzPfdAhXDMXwKHTGWCuwQqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3bhH5ofvvWrFnT8HkMnMBm&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

*It's about time.*



_





GETTY IMAGES NORTH AMERICA/AFP CHIP SOMODEVILLA
JOHN HAYWARD 8 Oct 2018 


*After meeting with North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un in Pyongyang on Sunday, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo spoke with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi and a senior Chinese cabinet official named Yang Jiechi.*


Wang slammed the U.S. for escalating “trade frictions” with China and supporting Taiwan, urging Pompeo to help mend relations between the two countries.

The Associated Press on Monday described the meeting between Pompeo and Wang as “polite but edgy” – edgy enough to have reporters escorted from the conference room in Beijing before the two got down to business.

The L.A. Times went with “chilly” to describe the meeting and called Wang’s public remarks “unusually sharp.” The New York Times found Wang’s words “unusually blunt” and Pompeo’s response “tart.” The Wall Street Journal said the meeting between Wang and Pompeo included some “testy words.”

The NYT speculated the Chinese are still smarting from Vice President Mike Pence’s sharp criticism during a speech to the Hudson Institute last Thursday. The Chinese scuttled an expected meeting between Pompeo and President Xi Jinping, sending Yang Jiechi instead to express Xi’s displeasure to the visiting Secretary of State.

China is also perpetually anxious about being cut out of the North Korean denuclearization process and might have felt a display of diplomatic muscle was needed after Pompeo’s visit to Pyongyang, where he is believed to have set the stage for another summit between dictator Kim Jong-un and U.S. President Donald Trump. Pompeo also departed Pyongyang with an agreement to allow international inspectors at North Korean missile sites, an achievement that appears to leave China on the sidelines, especially if Chinese inspectors are not invited to participate in the international denuclearization verification process.

Wang complained the U.S. is “constantly interfering in China’s internal and external affairs,” which sounds like a combination of petulance over the Trump administration’s accusations of Chinese meddling in the 2018 U.S. election and anger at American freedom of navigation patrols in the South China Sea. China defied international court rulings and territorial claims by other Asian nations to seize virtually the entire region as Chinese territory and is responding to U.S. patrols with increasing aggression.

Wang was particularly critical of U.S. support for Taiwan. The Trump administration angered Beijing last week by approving a $330 million arms shipment to Taiwan in defiance of Chinese demands to cancel the deal.

“Recently, as the U.S. side has been constantly escalating trade friction toward China, it has also adopted a series of actions on the Taiwan issue that harm China’s rights, and has made groundless criticism of China’s domestic and foreign policies,” Wang said.

“These actions have affected the mutual trust between both sides, and have cast a shadow over the prospects for China-U.S. relations, which completely go against the interest of our two peoples. We demand that the U.S. side stop these kinds of mistaken actions,” he continued.

Pompeo responded that the United States has a “fundamental disagreement” with China on the issues Wang listed.

“We have grave concerns about the actions China has taken,” he said.

Pompeo also expressed regrets that China chose not to participate in a “strategic dialogue” originally scheduled for October. Wang insisted it was the U.S. that canceled the dialogue, not China.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Pompeo: North Korea Agrees to Nuclear Site Inspections
58 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2018/10/08/pompeo-north-korea-agrees-to-nuclear-site-inspections/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjA4KzfzffdAhU3wMQHHbhYAiYQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1uw3JpLMouFZ8UV5zH2Xiu


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Trump: ‘Fraudster’ Blumenthal Was ‘Horrible’ To Kavanaugh
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/08/trump-blumenthal-fraudster-kavanaugh&ved=2ahUKEwiV5qmL0_fdAhWF-VQKHe0ICKIQqUMwBHoECAYQFQ&usg=AOvVaw22B8xg1su7FsjbK2bZZhat


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Pussy.

Astronaut Scott Kelly Apologizes To Twitter Mob For Quoting Churchill
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/08/astronaut-apologizes-quoting-churchill&ved=2ahUKEwiV5qmL0_fdAhWF-VQKHe0ICKIQqUMwBXoECAYQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2VjdUdkbl6HPg7D-IsA4LZ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2018)

So t was given hundreds of millions from his father that they didn't properly pay taxes on? Must be nice, if you can get away with it . . . if you ain't cheating you ain't trying. The masquerade, and fleecing of America goes on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Trump's Former Communications Director, Hope Hicks, Has Landed a New Gig
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2018/10/08/trumps-former-communications-director-hope-hicks-has-landed-a-new-gig-n2526601?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjh5uvC9vfdAhX5HjQIHQ6sAAgQqUMwBnoECAkQHQ&usg=AOvVaw2pFkfHrt0swCfVhXEQrjnP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So t was given hundreds of millions from his father that they didn't properly pay taxes on? Must be nice, if you can get away with it . . . if you ain't cheating you ain't trying. The masquerade, and fleecing of America goes on.


It wasn't really tax fraud tax fraud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Do you think these girls are safe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Uh Oh

POLL: Independents disapprove Dem nomination handling by 28-point margin...
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/independents-disapprove-of-democrats-handling-of-the-brett-kavanaugh-nomination-by-a-28-point-margin


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *‘Oh no she DIDN’T’! Elizabeth Warren’s #IndigenousPeoplesDay tweet proves she has ‘no shame’*


Shitting Bull.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So t was given hundreds of millions from his father that they didn't properly pay taxes on? Must be nice, if you can get away with it . . . if you ain't cheating you ain't trying. The masquerade, and fleecing of America goes on.


You should perhaps have an inkling of what you puke up and assume is truth...read up Daffy, take notes. Then repeat. Again...

*Trump’s taxes and you: Five questions answered*

As someone who works on issues of wealth and taxation, I was excited about the New York Times special investigation into the Trump family’s wealth and potential tax avoidance. Not for obvious political reasons, but because I knew there was a brief moment in time to talk about some of the matters I care about with my family and friends. Yes, the tax schemes discussed in the story seemed extreme, but what I really wanted everyone to know was how common they are.

The Kavanaugh confirmation was on everyone’s mind, so I could not hope for their undivided attention. The best thing I could do is to encourage my loved ones to read the article, but it is LONG and people are busy. I think the more important service I can offer is to answer their burning questions:

_Are these tax schemes legal?
_
I am not a criminal attorney but there are parts of the report that raise alarms for any legal expert. New York authorities have signaled their willingness to investigate, but these cases are hard to prove. There may also be statute of limitation issues as well. Stay tuned but do not hold your breath that anything will come of this.

The harder truth to swallow may be that the majority of this if perfectly legal. Playing games with value is old school. Valuation is a negotiation or compromise and there’s a vast range. As in all negotiations it is advantageous to set the initial number and the taxpayer always does. For example, let’s assume that your property is worth $10 million. You get a qualified but friendly appraiser who makes favorable assumptions and you submit a value of $1 million. There’s a chance the IRS may never audit you and even if they do you’ll reach an agreement at about $3-5 million. The gross undervaluation was still worth the trouble.

*A part of the Times investigation focuses on an advanced estate planning technique, the GRAT. Yet Congress explicitly allowed for this technique in 1990. In the late 1990s when Wal-Mart heirs used a more sophisticated, tax-saving version of the GRAT, the IRS challenged, but lost. None of this is a surprise to Congress.*

_How did authorities or regulators miss this?_

There’s a perfect storm of reasons why wealthy individuals are able to avoid taxation and detection. Long story short: (a) the wealthy have endless resources to make things that seem questionable appear ordinary, (b) the IRS and local tax authorities do not have the resources or determination to match, (c) authorities at the state and federal level do not coordinate with each other and the IRS does not even coordinate with itself, (d) there is no third-party verification at this level. When the wealthy make money there’s no W2 that their employer sends to the IRS to keep them honest, and (e) the estate tax is a weak law with many loopholes.

_Are all wealthy people doing this?_

Yes and no. Wealthy individuals like Warren Buffet and Bill Gates will also avoid the estate tax in a perfectly ordinary way: giving their money away to charity. Any wealthy person can avail themselves of this opportunity.

On the other hand, estate planning schemes are well known, and a substantial number of wealthy families utilize them. This creates a two-tiered system where the super-wealthy and those who are more sophisticated engage in the most aggressive planning.  The less sophisticated or unaware then tend to pay a much higher effective tax rate.

_Will electing Democrats in November make a difference?_

Not necessarily. These schemes and loopholes have been around for decades and have been well known to experts and legislators. This covers time periods where both parties were in power. Lest we forget, there are wealthy donors of all political stripes.

_Are there other ways to combat wealth inequality?_

Fortunately, tax academics have been thinking about this for a long time. Here are a couple of their ideas: (a) strengthen the estate tax and close the loopholes, (b) get rid of the estate tax and amend the income tax to end loopholes that allow a family to inherit appreciated property tax-free, (c) move to a different form of taxation like an annual wealth tax that more directly tackles the problem, (d) focus on broader taxation like a value-added tax and focus more efforts combating lack of wealth at the bottom, (e) focus more efforts and resources on shutting down tax avoidance by the wealthy.

_Goldburn P. Maynard Jr. is the assistant professor of law at the University of Louisville Brandeis School of Law

https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/410252-trumps-taxes-and-you-five-questions-answered_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

President Trump Hints That Bygones Are Not Bygones in the Kavanaugh Confirmation Fight
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/10/08/president-trump-hints-bygones-not-bygones-kavanaugh-confirmation-fight/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Donald Trump Apologizes to Brett Kavanaugh Family for Ugly Confirmation Process
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/08/donald-trump-apologizes-to-brett-kavanaugh-family-for-ugly-confirmation-process/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjT5LzPt_jdAhVPmK0KHYbjDqMQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3OCDmxmY0t2UFDsUNBvQ_v


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

Radical leftist Justice Kagan fears lack of 'centrists' on the Supreme Court
OCTOBER 9, 2018
If Kagan wants a "solid centrist" on the Court, she's more than welcome to become one.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/radical_leftist_justice_kagan_fears_lack_of_centrists_on_the_supreme_court.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

OCTOBER 9, 2018
*Trump and America*
By Kevin Cee
The results of the 2016 presidential election sent a shock wave throughout the United States and around the world. Contrary to the expectations of many, if not most, Donald Trump won the election. 

His opponents were stunned. They had already crowned their candidate as the winner. The party had already been planned and prepared. There was no possibility that Hillary Clinton could lose.

However, after a short period, Trump's opponents recovered. They would fight back. They simply could not tolerate this frightening – to them – specter who had promised Americans that he would build a wall to protect their country and that he would "drain the swamp" in Washington. They could not accept as president anyone who does not share their ideology and their plans for the United States.

His enemies, who had plotted during the presidential campaign to ensure that Hillary Clinton would be elected, immediately began to make their plans to undo the horrible and unthinkable mistake made by the voters of the United States. They decided that they would muffle and nullify the voice of the people by removing the president from office. They would impeach him.






And so, aided and abetted by the media and by high-ranking members of the government itself, they initiated their war. They would do whatever they had to do by whatever means they could imagine to damage and to destroy the president, his administration, his friends, and his supporters. It was a civil war, ferocious, with no holds barred and no sense of decency or honor. It would be pervasive and relentless. Nothing was sacred against their onslaught, not even the Constitution, not even the rule of law, not even the presumption of innocence until proven guilty, not even the right of others to believe anything other than what they believed.

Proof of the commitment of President Trump's enemies to weaken and overthrow him, a person duly elected by America's voters, assails us every day. The media fill newspapers, magazines, daily newscasts, and internet postings with negative stories. Whether they're true or untrue is not important. Reporters are no longer reporters. They have become judges who see their role as accepting negative opinions from the president's enemies and correcting the unacceptable opinions of the few supporters who occasionally have an opportunity to speak.

One representative example, among the countless possibilities, of the ruthlessness of President Trump's enemies is the recent public spectacle of the Senate Judiciary Committee. Poor, "terrified" Christine Blasey Ford! In spite of her protestation to the contrary, Ford was a pathetic pawn placed on the sacrificial altar by the pitiless Democratic members of the committee in their dogged and reprehensible destruction of anyone who might be an obstacle in the attainment of their sacred goals.

In spite of this constant stream of attacks, President Trump has been remarkably successful in the short period of time he has been the president. Most of his successes are not reported in the mainstream media, and, if it is begrudgingly reported, the news is almost always accompanied by a caveat that any credit really belongs to his predecessor, that the news is really bad, or that the administration is not telling the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

FAKE blue wave! Leaked audio of lib organizer telling bused-in activists to HIDE where they're from is SO 2018 Dems
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/10/09/fake-blue-wave-leaked-audio-of-lib-organizer-telling-bused-in-activists-to-hide-where-theyre-from-is-so-2018-dems/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

Look at how proud the girls are of their dad and husband, you people.should be ashamed of yourselves. 
Lying, cheating whores that you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

October surprise.

*Exclusive: Kevin McCarthy Introducing Bill to Fully Fund Border Wall

Midterms Become Immigration Referendum*

House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy will introduce a bill this week that will fully fund President Donald Trump’s planned wall along the U.S. border with Mexico, thereby setting the midterm elections up as a referendum on immigration policy, Breitbart News has learned exclusively


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hot Air

CNN anchor: How dare you call these Democratic protesters a “mob”
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/09/cnn-anchor-dare-call-democratic-protesters-mob/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjtlJ_R2fvdAhXo24MKHdEYB-YQqUMwAnoECAcQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1l_79tLZtszxof9XZVEys2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hot Air

Dem Sen. Mazie Hirono on protesters hounding Republicans: “This is what happens” because of white supremacists
12 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/09/dem-sen-mazie-hirono-protesters-hounding-republicans-happens-white-supremacists/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjtlJ_R2fvdAhXo24MKHdEYB-YQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3qKsQ6-EmfuId0ADT3gTZL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

OCTOBER 10, 2018
*Trump, Declassification, and Leverage*
By Mark Wauck
There's a reason why President Trump has not unilaterally declassified the documents exposing perfidy against him: leverage. As the whole Russia hoax is beginning to come into some sort of global perspective – quite literally, as we'll see – the extent of the advantage he now maintains by holding back declassification as a threat outweighs the benefits of transparency. Recent posts by observers who write from widely varying perspectives give us the ability to discern the current state of play.

Let's start with the domestic front of the Russia hoax. Sundance at Conservative Tree House has an excellent post up: "President Trump and DAG Rod Rosenstein – "No Collusion", No Immediate Worries..." The overall theme is one that's dear to Sundance's heart: leverage. The state of play is this: the congressional investigation has progressed to the point that it's clear beyond cavil that the entire Russia narrative is, in fact, a hoax and fraud – both on the American people in general and on our legal system. This is to say real criminal liability exists for the key players who developed the plot against Trump. John Solomon summarizes what Congress has discovered in succinct fashion:

There is now a concrete storyline backed by irrefutable evidence: The FBI allowed itself to take political opposition research created by one party to defeat another in an election, treated it like actionable intelligence, presented it to the court as substantiated, and then used it to justify spying on an adviser for the campaign of that party's duly chosen nominee for president in the final days of a presidential election.

And when, nine months later, the FBI could not prove the allegation of collusion between Trump and Russia, unverified evidence was leaked to the media to try to sustain public support for a continued investigation.

But Sundance spells out very specifically where the greatest risk – and therefore the greatest leverage – lies:

Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein created the special counsel under fraudulent pretense. That origination material (Ohr 302's, FISA pages, origination EC, and Page/Strzok messages) is now a risk to the Deputy AG.

There are many other players, in addition to Rosenstein, who are at serious risk. But from the perspective of leverage, Rosenstein is the key because he created the special counsel part of the hoax and because – as a result of A.G. Sessions's recusal – he remains in charge of the special counsel operation. Rosenstein can exercise as much or as little control over Mueller as he wants. Trump's threat of declassification of the "origination material" gives Trump complete leverage over Rosenstein _and therefore over Mueller_.

Trump's leverage ensures that Rosenstein will very much _want_ to restrain Mueller. If Rosenstein _wants_ to restrain Mueller, Mueller _will be_ restrained. This may explain why we are now seeing key members of Mueller's team leaving and returning to their old jobs. The importance of this is that Mueller has posed the greatest threat to the Trump administration, the greatest annoyance. That threat is now defanged for the immediate future. If Mueller steps out of line, boom! Declassification. By putting declassification on hold, Trump maintains his leverage. And Congress continues to investigate and slowly reveal the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

The Dims are whacko.

The Democrats' Moral Confusion
I am confused by the bipartisan outrage solely directed at Senator Dianne Feinstein's or her staff's lowdown leaking of Ford's name.  Of course, it wa...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/the_democrats_moral_confusion.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2018)

So apparently the sexual assaulter in chief is now claiming there is a war on men? He wants men to have the right to assault whomever they want I guess. Seems we are going back to Biblical times where women are traded for and treated like livestock . . . just what you nutters want, cuz you fear women as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So apparently the sexual assaulter in chief is now claiming there is a war on men? He wants men to have the right to assault whomever they want I guess. Seems we are going back to Biblical times where women are traded for and treated like livestock . . . just what you nutters want, cuz you fear women as well.


We should go back to biblical times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

*Was Rod Rosenstein serious about taping Trump after all?*
John Sexton Oct 09, 2018 9:21 PM





“Rosenstein was coordinating with two people in the administration to invoke the 25th Amendment


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2018)

First lady Melania Trump says women who make accusations of sexual abuse "need to be heard" and supported, but so do men.

She says when there are accusations there needs to be "really hard evidence" and accusers should "show the evidence."


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> October surprise.
> 
> *Exclusive: Kevin McCarthy Introducing Bill to Fully Fund Border Wall*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/09/kevin-mccarthy-introducing-bill-fully-fund-border-wall-midterm-immigration-referendum/*
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Juan Williams: Why Doesn’t Trump ‘Apologize to Ms. Ford?’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump says women who make accusations of sexual abuse "need to be heard" and supported, but so do men.
> 
> She says when there are accusations there needs to be "really hard evidence" and accusers should "show the evidence."


The rest of the story,
*Melania Trump On Me Too: We Should Support Men, ‘Not Just Women’*
In 2016, she defended Donald Trump against serial sexual misconduct allegations by suggesting people should “check the background of these women.”
 
By Marina Fang





Carlo Allegri / Reuters
First lady Melania Trump in Cairo, Egypt, on Saturday. 



First lady Melania Trump says she supports the Me Too movement but that accusers need “hard evidence” to back their claims, arguing “we need to support” accused men as well.

“I support the women, and they need to be heard,” Trump said in an ABC News interview taped last week during her trip to Africa. “We need to support them, and you know, also men, not just women.”

WATCH: One-on-one with First Lady @MelaniaTrump. She’s opening up for the first time about her life and her time in the White House to @TomLlamasABC.

“Being Melania - The First Lady” airs THIS Friday at 10|9c on @ABC: https://t.co/BFuO7gPBkP pic.twitter.com/MqXC5NuVMn

— Good Morning America (@GMA) October 10, 2018
When asked if accused men have received unfair treatment, the first lady said there should be proof to support the accusations. She also echoed her husband’s criticism of the media.

“I do stand with women, but we need to show the evidence,” Trump said. “You cannot just say to somebody, ‘I was sexually assaulted,’ or, ‘You did that to me,’ because sometimes the media goes too far. The way they portray some stories, it’s not correct. It’s not right.”

Reporters typically follow extensive protocols to corroborate misconduct claims before publishing them. Many survivors do not report sexual assault for a variety of reasons, including fear of retaliation, embarrassment or a lack of security. Sometimes, evidence is not readily available.

Trump stood by her husband when he was accused of sexual misconduct during his presidential campaign and dismissed the “Access Hollywood” tape of him bragging about sexual assault as “boy talk.”

In a 2016 interview with CNN’s Anderson Cooper, she claimed her husband’s accusers were “organized from the opposition” and suggested that people “check the background of these women.”

President Donald Trump has repeatedly insinuated that many women saying they were sexually assaulted, including those making such allegations against him, are lying.

During his campaign, he mocked his accusers by suggesting they were not attractive enough to be sexually assaulted.

“Look at her, I don’t think so,” he said of People magazine reporter Natasha Stoynoff, who said Trump attacked her in 2005. “Believe me, she would not be my first choice, that I can tell you,” he said of another woman, without naming her. 

At a campaign rally last week, the president undermined Christine Blasey Ford by mocking her testimony that now-Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh sexually assaulted her when they were in high school.

On Friday, the president also claimed without evidence that sexual assault survivors who demonstrated against Kavanaugh’s nomination on Capitol Hill were paid protesters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So apparently the sexual assaulter in chief is now claiming there is a war on men? He wants men to have the right to assault whomever they want I guess. Seems we are going back to Biblical times where women are traded for and treated like livestock . . . just what you nutters want, cuz you fear women as well.


Busy erasing all doubt....great bit of wisdom and deductive thinking goin' on there.....geesssuss


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

"The 'Lock her up!' shouting has long been a Trump crowd response to the mention of Hillary Clinton's name but on Tuesday it made its first appearance a half-hour before she did"   




The 'Lock her up!' shouting has long been a Trump crowd response to the mention of Hillary Clinton's name but on Tuesday it made its first appearance a half-hour before she did







+13    "Feinstein, the ranking Democrat on the Senate Judiciary Committee, fumbled during a hearing last month when asked if her staff leaked a letter from a woman who privately accused Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexually assaulting her decades earlier"   



Feinstein, the ranking Democrat on the Senate Judiciary Committee, fumbled during a hearing last month when asked if her staff leaked a letter from a woman who privately accused Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexually assaulting her decades earlier


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy erasing all doubt....great bit of wisdom and deductive thinking goin' on there.....geesssuss


He loses brain cells on a daily basis.  I can't think of a single poster who is as wacked as Ratman...but I love his post because it just makes him and those who follow his line of thinking look out of touch and deranged. 

Long live the Rat!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

*Good enough for me.*
*




*

*Wray: FBI tasked with renewed background check on Kavanaugh — and that’s exactly what we did*
Ed Morrissey Oct 10, 2018 1:31 PM





“That is the usual process, and my folks assure me that the usual process was followed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

*Another CNN anchor can’t understand why Kavanaugh protesters are being described as a “mob”*
Allahpundit Oct 10, 2018 2:01 PM





“Are you the moderator or the host, or arguing a liberal talking point?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Molly JongFast 

*✔* @MollyJongFast 




RBG is every democratic women in America right now.

5:57 PM - Oct 8, 2018


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 10, 2018)

The look on Ruth "Buzzie" Ginsberg's face is priceless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The look on Ruth "Buzzie" Ginsberg's face is priceless.


All the men justices laughing has to be pissing the libs off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Another CNN anchor can’t understand why Kavanaugh protesters are being described as a “mob”*
> Allahpundit Oct 10, 2018 2:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats urged voters not to hand over power to an angry Tea Party mob in 2010, when the Obama White House and then-Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) sought to hold on to the House majority.

Eight years later, the tables have been turned, and it is President Trumpand a GOP Congress who are warning voters against putting a radical, left-wing mob in charge of Washington.

The Democratic arguments in 2010 failed, at least as measured by the ballot box. Republicans gained 63 seats and took back the House majority.

Republicans, however, think their arguments will succeed this time around given the tactics of the so-called resistance to Trump, which has included heated confrontations with senators and administration officials in restaurants, airports and the hallways of the Capitol.

410667-democrats-see-hypocrisy-in-gop-attacks-on-liberal-mob


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All the men justices laughing has to be pissing the libs off.


She is laughing as well . . . everyone laughs at t-rump.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is laughing as well . . . everyone laughs at t-rump.


In a walking dead sort of way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Democrats urged voters not to hand over power to an angry Tea Party mob in 2010, when the Obama White House and then-Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) sought to hold on to the House majority.
> 
> Eight years later, the tables have been turned, and it is President Trumpand a GOP Congress who are warning voters against putting a radical, left-wing mob in charge of Washington.
> 
> ...


The tea party were a mob?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is laughing as well . . . everyone laughs at t-rump.


Yeah, she's laughing like she's about to shit a five gallon bucket of cheese.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

CNN makes red meat for Resistance out of Susan Collins’ comment on floated Susan Rice Senate challenge, CONTEXT ensues
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/10/10/cnn-makes-red-meat-for-resistance-out-of-susan-collins-comment-on-floated-susan-rice-senate-challenge-context-ensues/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjajMvxsf3dAhWvT98KHX0_BgEQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3HWwacQ_IGNyKZmlvmiDtO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Susan Rice's Republican Son Assaulted at Pro-Kavanaugh Event
2 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/10/susan-rices-republican-son-assaulted-at-pro-kavanaugh-event/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjs1u-in_7dAhWlUt8KHVHICAgQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2_2e8i7NkNxmjWcrQHCxAs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

If Kavanaugh Is 'Partisan,' Should We Impeach Justice RBG?
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/larryelder/2018/10/11/if-kavanaugh-is-partisan-should-we-impeach-justice-rbg-n2527279?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjngKG6rv7dAhVqUt8KHZUQDkwQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0uZMSE7PDd1PuZdOAaOin6


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2018)

First lady Melania Trump says she thinks she's "the most bullied person" in the world, based on what "people are saying" about her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

I lake Maddow's new look,

*MSNBC Host Suggests Saudis Are Bribing Trump So They Can Assassinate Critics *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump says she thinks she's "the most bullied person" in the world, based on what "people are saying" about her.


The Ignore feature might be helpful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Ignore feature might be helpful.


No, that's for when posters are useless, like you most of the time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, that's for when posters are useless, like you most of the time.


You mean because you’re incapable of ignoring people without using the Ignore feature?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, that's for when posters are useless, like you most of the time.


Can you mute yourself then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

*The ‘don’t call it a mob’ supercut video*
John Sexton Oct 11, 2018 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“We’re done being polite


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, that's for when posters are useless, like you most of the time.



YEAH!!!!  

SO THERE!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The ‘don’t call it a mob’ supercut video*
> John Sexton Oct 11, 2018 1:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I don't get it, that appears to be a firearm on his right hip and I would assume there are others nearby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

*“Trump is on his hero’s journey right now,” West said. “He might not have thought he’d have a crazy mother-fucker like Kanye running up to support.”*

*WORD!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump says she thinks she's "the most bullied person" in the world, based on what "people are saying" about her.


You've done it yourself, Mr douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Arkansas Sheriff Poses Inmates In Nike Gear To Mock Colin Kaepernick


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Democrats urged voters not to hand over power to an angry Tea Party mob in 2010, when the Obama White House and then-Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) sought to hold on to the House majority.
> 
> Eight years later, the tables have been turned, and it is President Trumpand a GOP Congress who are warning voters against putting a radical, left-wing mob in charge of Washington.
> 
> ...


*Do you use cue cards when shopping.....?*
*We know the ring in your nose is for Liberal Management redirection, but do you *
*ever think for yourself.....Really.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Mitch, you magnificent bastard! Libs are PISSED at Senate Dems for agreeing to this deal with McConnell

Posted at 5:54 pm on October 11, 2018 by Sarah D.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

It just keeps getting better and better:

While most of the media spent the day losing their collective minds over Kanye West being at the White House, Leader McConnell spent the day getting 15 more judges set for confirmation by the Senate.
— Meech (@michi83) October 11, 2018

And how, pray tell, did Mitch McConnell do that? The art of the deal, of course:

Senate reaches deal on confirming 15 judges (3 Circuit, 12 District) as price for Democrats to go home and campaign
— Burgess Everett (@burgessev) October 11, 2018



Senate Democrats agreed to confirm 15 lifetime federal judges on Thursday in exchange for Republicans agreeing to go into recess through the midterms so endangered Democrats can campaignhttps://t.co/UDWLgMRVEf
— POLITICO (@politico) October 11, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

*Trump on rebuking the Saudis over Khashoggi: He’s not a U.S. citizen, it didn’t happen here, and we have a $100 billion arms deal on the line*
Allahpundit Oct 11, 2018 6:01 PM
Top Pick





America first


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Glenn Simpson invokes Fifth Amendment right not to testify before House Judiciary Committee


Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

*Glenn Simpson invokes Fifth Amendment right not to testify before House Judiciary Committee*

John SextonPosted at 6:41 pm on October 11, 2018







Attorneys representing Glenn Simpson sent a letter to House Judiciary Chairman Bob Goodlatte saying their client plans to invoke his Fifth Amendment right not to participate in a confidential deposition and asking that he be excused from the scheduled meeting next week. From the Hill:

See Also: Trump on rebuking the Saudis over Khashoggi: He’s not a U.S. citizen, it didn’t happen here, and we have a $100 billion arms deal on the line

“Consistent with the September 27, 2018 letter we sent to you, Mr. Simpson, whose testimony is a matter of public record, will not be participating in a confidential deposition before this Committee,” lawyers for Simpson write, according to a copy of the letter obtained by The Hill. “He will instead invoke his constitutional rights not to testify under the First and Fifth Amendments of the Constitution.”

The lawyers, who declined the committee’s initial request for an interview late last month, blasted the joint investigation being led by Judiciary and the House Oversight and Government Reform committees as a partisan-driven probe aimed at undermining the ongoing investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential campaign…

“The obvious – and at times explicitly stated – goal of this Committee is to discredit and otherwise damage witnesses to Russia’s interference in the 2016 election, all as part of an effort to protect a President who has sought to placate and curry favor with a hostile foreign power and who demands that the Justice Department stop investigating him,” the lawyers wrote.

Simpson is the former journalist who founded Fusion GPS, the company that was hired by the DNC and the Clinton campaign to dig up dirt on Donald Trump. Fusion hired former British spy Christopher Steele and then did its best to get his allegations into the mainstream before Election Day 2016. Most reporters didn’t bite on the so-called dossier but Mother Jones magazine did and published a story containing quotes from Steele, albeit without naming him. Meanwhile, Steele was also talking to his contacts at the FBI and encouraging them to investigate the dossier. One of Fusion GPS’ employees working on the Trump investigation was Nellie Ohr, wife of Justice Department Official Bruce Ohr


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump says she thinks she's "the most bullied person" in the world, based on what "people are saying" about her.


*Nah....I'd have to strongly disagree ....*
*You ....The Flea bitten forum Rodent are the " Most " bullied person in the World.*
*Just look at all of your posts....I have never seen anyone whimper and whine so much*
*about a sitting POTUS....and when it's pointed out..you cower into a corner with*
*your smelly pink " Pussyman " hat and spit, fart and sling bodily fluids at any passerby*
*who tries to point out the ERROR of YOUR CHOSEN WAYS !*

*You are the most " Bullied " Pussyman in the World !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2018)

A Southern California man has been arrested after authorities say he sent an email threatening to kill U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein.

Authorities say Craig Shaver of Lancaster sent a Sept. 30 email to the senator. Other details weren't disclosed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Southern California man has been arrested after authorities say he sent an email threatening to kill U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein.
> 
> Authorities say Craig Shaver of Lancaster sent a Sept. 30 email to the senator. Other details weren't disclosed.


You can't kill what's already dead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2018)

More winning

Donald Trump Celebrates Release of Pastor Andrew Brunson
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/12/andrew-brunson-donald-trump-celebrates-release/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiJjNrE-4HeAhXmqIMKHekdCZQQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw30Rv-R8_d5HSbtU9KG3nbK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2018)

Hot Air

Feinstein: How dare Trump not act in good faith on my preferred 9th Circuit nominee
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/12/feinstein-dare-trump-not-act-good-faith-preferred-9th-circuit-nominee/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj5uoam_oHeAhWmy4MKHfa9DA8QqUMwCHoECAYQJQ&usg=AOvVaw2uLbnMZ2Es2CsQpMbfQ-n5


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More winning
> 
> Donald Trump Celebrates Release of Pastor Andrew Brunson
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/12/andrew-brunson-donald-trump-celebrates-release/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiJjNrE-4HeAhXmqIMKHekdCZQQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw30Rv-R8_d5HSbtU9KG3nbK


kanye-west-larry-hoover


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

*White House Aides 'Hugely Embarrassed' By Trump's Lunch With Kanye*

*https://www.yahoo.com/news/white-house-aides-apos-hugely-181018588.html*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Southern California man has been arrested after authorities say he sent an email threatening to kill U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein.
> 
> Authorities say Craig Shaver of Lancaster sent a Sept. 30 email to the senator. Other details weren't disclosed.










*VS*
*




*


*Check the " Real "  IP address of the sender.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *VS*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So it wasn't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2018)

A Trump supporter who berated his Lyft driver with the N word has been fired from his job after a video of the harassment went viral.

“I came out of a gay club and your driver is racist against gay people,” Ortiz rants, adding, “I know my legal rights as an American citizen that voted for Trump…” Ortiz also calls the Lyft operator, “a piece of s***.”

In another video call to a friend, Ortiz uses the N word multiple times to describe Lettman.

Ortiz also accuses Lettman of illegally filming him and says, “So, I’m going to make sure, while you’re recording this, that you never have a job as a Lyft driver again.” When Lettman finally speaks, he points to a sign in his car that states passengers will be recorded, to which Ortiz threatens to “make your night a living hell.”

Ortiz adds, “All that Black Lives Matter is bulls***.” He calls the police again while refusing to leave the car. “I bet you if I was black — and Black Lives Matter,” he spits, “he would have put the music on. F*** Black Lives Matter — every life matters … all I asked for was music.”

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/trump-supporter-calls-911-black-lyft-driver-not-turning-radio-225018422.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Trump supporter who berated his Lyft driver with the N word has been fired from his job after a video of the harassment went viral.
> 
> “I came out of a gay club and your driver is racist against gay people,” Ortiz rants, adding, “I know my legal rights as an American citizen that voted for Trump…” Ortiz also calls the Lyft operator, “a piece of s***.”
> 
> ...


This jackass sounds as fucked up as you Daffy.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Trump supporter who berated his Lyft driver with the N word has been fired from his job after a video of the harassment went viral.
> 
> “I came out of a gay club and your driver is racist against gay people,” Ortiz rants, adding, “I know my legal rights as an American citizen that voted for Trump…” Ortiz also calls the Lyft operator, “a piece of s***.”
> 
> ...


Socialist Smokescreen


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Socialist Smokescreen


Fascist commentary.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it wasn't you?


*You're not the sharpest knife in the drawer are you Pussyman.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2018)

Principal Replaced After Making A Student Take Off His Trump Jersey At A Patriotic-Themed Football Game
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/13/north-carolina-principal-replaced-student-trump-jersey-football-game&ved=2ahUKEwjwnqOnyoTeAhVGp4MKHV9qC5UQqUMwAXoECAUQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1KWbnYVvg7P4f1lDJx-5D_&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist commentary.


That too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2018)

*Billionaire Koch Bros: 'Morally Right' to Import Foreign Welfare Dependents*



_





AP Photo/Gregory Bull
JOHN BINDER 14 Oct 2018 


*The pro-mass immigration, GOP megadonor, billionaire Koch brothers are opposing President Trump’s initiative to save American taxpayers from having to subsidize welfare-dependent legal immigrants.*

Since February, Breitbart News has reported how the Trump administration is set to enforce an existing law whereby foreign nationals seeking to permanently resettle in the U.S. would need to prove that they will not become drains on the American taxpayer.

Such a plan would be a boon for American taxpayers, who currently spend about $57.4 billion a year on paying for the welfare, crime, and schooling costs of the country’s mass importation of 1.5 million new, mostly low-skilled legal immigrants every year. In the last decade, the U.S. has imported more than 10 million foreign nationals and is on track to import the same amount in the coming decade if legal immigration controls are not implemented.

Through the Koch brothers’ network of organizations—which have campaigned for Democrats’ open borders policies this election cycle—which include the pro-mass immigration LIBRE Initiativeand the economic libertarianism group Freedom Partners, the billionaire donors are opposing Trump’s reform to the legal immigration system.


Freedom Partners Executive Vice President Nathan Nascimento said in a statement that allowing mass migration of welfare-dependent foreign nationals into the U.S. is “morally right,” calling Trump’s reform “the wrong approach.”

“We should always welcome people who desire to come here and contribute because is it both morally right and their efforts benefit our nation, economy, and taxpayers,” Nascimento said.

Nascimento also said the U.S. must continue bringing more than 1.5 million immigrants to the country every year because there are not enough American workers willing to do blue-collar jobs, though economic data does not back up the so-called “labor shortage” claims made by the big business lobby and Chamber of Commerce.

“Moreover, with a strong economy fueled by the Trump administration’s pro-growth policies, unemployment is at a nearly 50-year low and many companies struggle to find workers,” Nascimento said. “We’re concerned that this proposed rule discourages well-intentioned, legal immigrants from coming here, particularly at a time when their contributions are needed the most.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

NBC Belatedly Corrects Fake News Story on Trump and Robert E. Lee
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2018/10/14/nbc-belatedly-corrects-fake-news-story-on-trump-and-robert-e-lee/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjo8cfBnojeAhVESN8KHUuIBX8QqUMwBnoECAgQHQ&usg=AOvVaw3Upy7LdQHQZAYjs1By3__-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Trump won, they didn't
OCTOBER 15, 2018
It's about time that sunk in.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/trump_won_they_didnt.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

With Brunson release, Trump's record of freeing American hostages gets ever longer
OCTOBER 14, 2018
Trump deserves a lot more credit for this than he's actually getting.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/with_brunson_release_trumps_record_of_freeing_american_hostages_gets_ever_longer.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Winning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2018)

"No collusion, I never did the things I said I did, those women are all lying, I never lie, I pay all my bills AND taxes . . .  I LOVE Kim Jong-un and I trust and believe him, Vlad and the Saudi King!" signed well documented liar and scumbag Donald J. Trump

President Donald Trump is suggesting that "rogue killers" may be responsible for whatever happened to missing Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi.

Trump told reporters as he departed the White House en route to Florida Monday that he spoke by phone with Saudi Arabia's King and that "The King firmly denied any knowledge" of the disappearance.

8dadc74a-d07a-11e8-a4db-184311d27129_story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No collusion, I never did the things I said I did, those women are all lying, I never lie, I pay all my bills AND taxes . . .  I LOVE Kim Jong-un and I trust and believe him, Vlad and the Saudi King!" signed well documented liar and scumbag Donald J. Trump
> 
> President Donald Trump is suggesting that "rogue killers" may be responsible for whatever happened to missing Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi.
> 
> ...


How bad of a candidate did you nominate to lose to this guy again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

*Trump Reacts To Warren DNA Test: Who Cares? Hope She Runs...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump Reacts To Warren DNA Test: Who Cares? Hope She Runs...*


Who cares? Decent people, people who care about others, people that stand up for the victimized, people with heart, soul and a sense of the overall good of and for humanity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who cares? Decent people, people who care about others, people that stand up for the victimized, people with heart, soul and a sense of the overall good of and for humanity.


So it sounds a lot like me and Kavanaugh.
Who were the heartless and soulless that went after an innocent man and tried to destroy him and his family?
Overall good and for humanity?
Too funny.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who cares? Decent people, people who care about others, people that stand up for the victimized, people with heart, soul and a sense of the overall good of and for humanity.


What???


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So it sounds a lot like me and Kavanaugh.
> Who were the heartless and soulless that went after an innocent man and tried to destroy him and his family?
> Overall good and for humanity?
> Too funny.


Try as you might, attempt to change the narrative, try to conflate unrelated issues using the talking points you've been given, but you always end up on the wrong side of right and wrong, and that of history.


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump Reacts To Warren DNA Test: Who Cares? Hope She Runs...*


T cares because she called his bluff and named the charity for his $1 million donation.  Will he deliver?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

espola said:


> T cares because she called his bluff and named the charity for his $1 million donation.  Will he deliver?


*Warren ‘DNA Test’

Could Be Between 0.097% – 1.6% Native Ancestry

Wat? She Claims Victory*

Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) has declared herself vindicated for a decades-long claim to be Cherokee, thanks to a DNA test she ordered in response to taunts from President Donald Trump, in another signal that the former professor is gearing up for a 2020 presidential run


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try as you might, attempt to change the narrative, try to conflate unrelated issues using the talking points you've been given, but you always end up on the wrong side of right and wrong, and that of history.


Looky there, the wife beater gave it a 'like'... how ironic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

US News
*Narrative BUSTED! Elizabeth Warren’s DNA compared to average white American is a HUMILIATING self-own *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

US News
*Elizabeth Warren, possibly 1/1024th Native American, wants Trump to pay up on heritage bet (FAIL ensues*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 15, 2018)

espola said:


> T cares because she called his bluff and named the charity for his $1 million donation.  Will he deliver?


I have at least five times as much Indian heritage per 23’n me.
You people can now address me as an original American.

Btw, I’m Also African American.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 15, 2018)

E pluribus unum


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *Narrative BUSTED! Elizabeth Warren’s DNA compared to average white American is a HUMILIATING self-own *


Priceless....

"According to a comprehensive DNA study by the Genetic Literacy Project, an average White person in America has 0.18 percent Native American DNA."

"This means Sen. Warren has statistically *less* Indian DNA than the avg. white American."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have at least five times as much Indian heritage per 23’n me.
> You people can now address me as an original American.
> 
> Btw, I’m Also African American.


That's a relief, I was still trying to make sense of that Obama vote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

US News
*REPORT: Authorities, HAZMAT team investigating ‘suspicious letter’ sent to Sen. Susan Collins’ home*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Heap big liar.






*Elizabeth Warren’s Fan Club Embraces the Racist One-Drop Rule to Support Her Ridiculous Claim of Indian Heritage*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

I wonder if Pocahontas used the same person to do her DNA test that Ford Balsey used to do her lie-detector "test".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

*5 Controversial Rappers Obama Invited To The White House *


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if Pocahontas used the same person to do her DNA test that Ford Balsey used to do her lie-detector "test".


Poor baby.  Stop whining.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Poor baby.  Stop whining.


I don't think whining is the word you are looking for.

WINNING YOU LOSER.


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No collusion, I never did the things I said I did, those women are all lying, I never lie, I pay all my bills AND taxes . . .  I LOVE Kim Jong-un and I trust and believe him, Vlad and the Saudi King!" signed well documented liar and scumbag Donald J. Trump
> 
> President Donald Trump is suggesting that "rogue killers" may be responsible for whatever happened to missing Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi.
> 
> ...


*If something happens to " OUR " President ...You Sir will have *
*BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS *
*due to BLATANT complicity in this Criminal Atmosphere !*

*You Cut n Paste Pussyman piece of crap.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Poor baby.  Stop whining.


*Poor Baby Thief......*

*Return the STOLEN PROPERTY you stole and possess !!*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Poor Baby Thief......*
> 
> *Return the STOLEN PROPERTY you stole and possess !!*


And stop beating your wife...coward.


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And stop beating your wife...cowardly SPOLA !.


Edit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Judge Dismisses Stormy Daniels Lawsuit Against Trump; Orders Her to Pay His Legal Fees...
https://www.mediaite.com/online/breaking-federal-judge-dismisses-stormy-daniels-lawsuit-against-donald-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Even the FLOTUS is laughing at paleface.

WATCH: Trump Levels Warren After Learning She's Only 1/1,024 Native American
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/37162/watch-trump-levels-warren-after-learning-shes-only-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj_ktjv6YneAhUPt1MKHTm8B2IQqUMwBHoECAYQFQ&usg=AOvVaw1-pu5SKG9rlfkqG3OW_YvM


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2018)

Lying slime ball and well known scumbag welcher Donald J. Trump backs out of yet another deal. Where's the mil? Besides the fact that he ain't got it, no one will loan it to him and that his slush fund, the Donald J. Trump Foundation, has been shutdown for illegal activity, he never means what he says anyway. Trump is truly America's biggest scumbag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying slime ball and well known scumbag welcher Donald J. Trump backs out of yet another deal. Where's the mil? Besides the fact that he ain't got it, no one will loan it to him and that his slush fund, the Donald J. Trump Foundation, has been shutdown for illegal activity, he never means what he says anyway. Trump is truly America's biggest scumbag.


Fake news from lying Sacajawea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Sen. Hatch Trolls Sen. Warren, Claims He’s 1/1032 T-Rex
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/15/hatch-warren-dna-tests&ved=2ahUKEwingsv95YreAhViS98KHTwXDmMQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1ahoVjn276UhTAuu5YZRoq&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Elizabeth Warren Melts Down in Wake of DNA Disaster
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/15/elizabeth-warren-melts-down-in-wake-of-dna-disaster/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwip_PP95oreAhXBhOAKHbufCXIQqUMwBHoECAgQFQ&usg=AOvVaw0bnlylyGLfXk4vYb3DsmpN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying slime ball and well known scumbag welcher Donald J. Trump backs out of yet another deal. Where's the mil? Besides the fact that he ain't got it, no one will loan it to him and that his slush fund, the Donald J. Trump Foundation, has been shutdown for illegal activity, he never means what he says anyway. Trump is truly America's biggest scumbag.


Why liberals would rather be 1% American Indian than 99% white
OCTOBER 16, 2018
In America today, white people are considered suspect racists at best, guilty until proven innocent.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/why_liberals_would_rather_be_1_american_indian_than_99_white.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Hmmmm....

US News
*WHOA! The FBI raided the offices of the city of San Juan, Puerto Rico this morning*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Media
*BALLER! Lindsey Graham’s plan to dump salt in Elizabeth Warren’s ‘DNA wound’ triggers a whole LOTTA stupid*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Harvard Pulled ‘Amazing Con’ Calling Her ‘Woman of Color’


President Donald Trump ridiculed Sen. Elizabeth Warren on Tuesday for her “bogus” attempt to prove her claimed American Indian heritage


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *Elizabeth Warren, possibly 1/1024th Native American, wants Trump to pay up on heritage bet (FAIL ensues*


It appears you approve of t welching on his challenge.  Is that what you do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears you approve of t welching on his challenge.  Is that what you do?


She hasn't proved anything, just like ballsey ford.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She hasn't proved anything, just like ballsey ford.


I'll take that as a "yes".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

This is entirely beneath this President, but funny as hell.






PRESIDENT GOES AFTER 'HORSEFACE' STORMY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears you approve of t welching on his challenge.  Is that what you do?



I suggest you read up on this subject...you look very foolish WB.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I suggest you read up on this subject...you look very foolish WB.


It's a well known fact, he doesn't read and he beats women.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a well known fact, he doesn't read and he beats women.


So very true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying slime ball and well known scumbag welcher Donald J. Trump backs out of yet another deal. Where's the mil? Besides the fact that he ain't got it, no one will loan it to him and that his slush fund, the Donald J. Trump Foundation, has been shutdown for illegal activity, he never means what he says anyway. Trump is truly America's biggest scumbag.


How shitty of a candidate do you have to be to lose to “Americaʻs biggest scumbag” after having been nominated by some very smart and popular people.  Lol!  Love the narrative Iʻole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying slime ball and well known scumbag welcher Donald J. Trump backs out of yet another deal. Where's the mil? Besides the fact that he ain't got it, no one will loan it to him and that his slush fund, the Donald J. Trump Foundation, has been shutdown for illegal activity, he never means what he says anyway. Trump is truly America's biggest scumbag.


You poor pathetic fool....


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I suggest you read up on this subject...you look very foolish WB.


You too?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> You too?


A wife beater like you?...nah never.

But seriously read up and enlighten yourself dumb dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

*Record 7.1M Job Openings*
1,199


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

I wonder what Trump's October surprise is going to be?
Maybe Mueller finding nothing?
Maybe the Obama, the FBI and the DOJ implicated in the Trump targeting scandal?


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A wife beater like you?...nah never.
> 
> But seriously read up and enlighten yourself dumb dumb.


Looks you been taking lie-and-insult training from loser joe?  Good for you.  You got nothing else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Trouble in Paradise. Democrats Throw In the Towel as MN-08 Flips From Blue to Red


Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter

*Trouble in Paradise. Democrats Throw In the Towel as MN-08 Flips From Blue to Red*
Posted at 3:59 pm on October 16, 2018 by streiff







There may be a Blue Wave in November, but one place it won’t be splashing is northeast Minnesota.

Though Minnesota’s Eighth District leans Republican in terms of voter registration, it has been reliably Democrat forever, with the exception of the blip on the radar of the Tea Party revolution in 2010 that saw newcomer Republican Chip Cravaak barely beat longtime machine Democrat James Oberstar. Cravaak was turfed out by Rick Nolan in 2012. Nolan announced in February that he was retiring from the House (he ran in the Democrat primary for Lieutenant Governor but lost).

Now that is changing.

In September, Republican Pete Stauber and Democrat Joe Radinovich were tied. Recent polls show Stauber running away with the election.







 
Trending
*Beto Down Big Again to Cruz in New Poll*
Andrea Ruth


The numbers are real enough that the DCCC has decided to cut its losses.



I don’t pretend to be able to predict political races, but the Blue Wave stuff has always seemed to me to be much more hype than reality.



More like it was a campaign tactic of the Democrats, amplified by their friends in the media, to give an air of inevitability and depress GOP turnout. I don’t doubt the GOP will lose seats but I don’t think losing the House is a given. The fact that we look to pick up a historically Democrat seat in the middle of what has been portrayed as a wave election just doesn’t seem correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks you been taking lie-and-insult training from loser joe?  Good for you.  You got nothing else.


Hey.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks you been taking lie-and-insult training from loser joe?  Good for you.  You got nothing else.



*A LIAR and THIEF trying to project his LYING and THIEVERY ......*

*Take the stolen products back to your neighborhood Golf Course and*
*attempt to start a redemption process....*

*You've got nothing else.....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks you been taking lie-and-insult training from loser joe?  Good for you.  You got nothing else.


Where's the lie?

Did you do your homework on the whole Warren debacle?


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where's the lie?
> 
> Did you do your homework on the whole Warren debacle?


Yes.  

Looks like you are following in loser joe's wake, to put it politely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You poor pathetic fool....


YPPF
I like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.
> 
> Looks like you are following in loser joe's wake, to put it politely.


I am a trail blazer.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am a trail blazer.


And yet all you have done is copy a couple dozen articles from Breitbart and that ilk.  Have you been taking "free thinking" lessons from the plumber?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

*Looks like Trump may have a new friend.*

*Mexico Vows to Stop Migrant Caravan If It Ignores Immigration Law*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And yet all you have done is copy a couple dozen articles from Breitbart and that ilk.  Have you been taking "free thinking" lessons from the plumber?


You are the one goose stepping to the liberal tune.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Why are liberals so nasty?
*WATCH: NYPD Releases Video of Antifa Attack at Republican Club*
16 Oct 2018414
*Maxine Waters Warns: Kavanaugh ‘Won’t Rest Easy in His Job’*


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are liberals so nasty?
> *WATCH: NYPD Releases Video of Antifa Attack at Republican Club*
> 16 Oct 2018414
> *Maxine Waters Warns: Kavanaugh ‘Won’t Rest Easy in His Job’*


q.e.d.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And yet all you have done is copy a couple dozen articles from Breitbart and that ilk.  Have you been taking "free thinking" lessons from the plumber?


https://www.vox.com/2018/10/16/17983250/elizabeth-warren-dna-test-cherokee-nation-trump


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And yet all you have done is copy a couple dozen articles from Breitbart and that ilk.  Have you been taking "free thinking" lessons from the plumber?


https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/15/17978144/elizabeth-warren-dna-test-native-american-genetics-ancestry-culture-identity-politics


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> https://www.vox.com/2018/10/16/17983250/elizabeth-warren-dna-test-cherokee-nation-trump


The question was not about the Cherokee Nation opinion of the test, but about t welching on his challenge.  Did you miss that?


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/15/17978144/elizabeth-warren-dna-test-native-american-genetics-ancestry-culture-identity-politics


Yes, I guess you did miss that.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And yet all you have done is copy a couple dozen articles from Breitbart and that ilk.  Have you been taking "free thinking" lessons from the plumber?


https://www.currentaffairs.org/2018/10/elizabeth-warrens-native-ancestry-response-is-a-complete-disaster


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes, I guess you did miss that.


Can lead a horse to water....


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Can lead a horse to water....


Why are you trying so hard to avoid the question of t's welching?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Why are you trying so hard to avoid the question of t's welching?


Not even the liberal rag media is taking this stupid angle of yours...why are you?


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not even the liberal rag media is taking this stupid angle of yours...why are you?


They're not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> The question was not about the Cherokee Nation opinion of the test, but about t welching on his challenge.  Did you miss that?


What was the bet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not even the liberal rag media is taking this stupid angle of yours...why are you?


He's just a mean old man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2018)

How many paychecks has President Trump cashed since he's been in office?


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was the bet?


It wasn't a bet.  It was a promise ("if you do this, I will do that").  She did it.  He's welching.  You support him.  It appears  that you think welching of that nature is an honorable thing to do.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's just a mean old man.


That's pretty close to the truth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> That's pretty close to the truth.


Life is too short.
Laugh a little.

You're welcome, as always.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2018)

https://twitter.com/ABC/status/1050427073452421120


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was the bet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

1/1024th was it? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> It wasn't a bet.  It was a promise ("if you do this, I will do that").  She did it.  He's welching.  You support him.  It appears  that you think welching of that nature is an honorable thing to do.


Sucker


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> They're not?


Nope.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nope.


Do you read a lot of the "liberal rag media"?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you read a lot of the "liberal rag media"?


Everyday.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Everyday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Life is too short.
> Laugh a little.
> 
> You're welcome, as always.


You have become comic relief.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have become comic relief.


Thank you, rat.
We all need to laugh a little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> That's pretty close to the truth.


It's the man part that he missed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

espola said:


> It wasn't a bet.  It was a promise ("if you do this, I will do that").  She did it.  He's welching.  You support him.  It appears  that you think welching of that nature is an honorable thing to do.


What was the promise?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/ABC/status/1050427073452421120


These liberal pricks will never have a kind word for Trump.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have become comic relief.


*You have become a Bellwether.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

The dykes will love this fat pig in jail.

*A senior Treasury Department employee is accused of leaking financial documents to the media related to targets of the investigation into Russia’s interference in the 2016 election, federal prosecutors say. Natalie Mayflower Sours Edwards, who has several years of experience investigating financial crimes and dealings as part of the U.S. intelligence community, was arrested and charged on October 16, the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York **said in a press release.*

Edwards, who is alternatively referenced as “Natalie Sours,” “Natalie May Edwards,” and “May Edwards,” in the press release, has been charged with conspiracy and unauthorized disclosure of “suspicious activity reports,” U.S. Attorney Geoffrey Berman said in the press release. The documents are connected to several of Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s targets, including Paul Manafort, Rick Gates and Maria Butina, prosecutors said. A 40-year-old Virginia resident, Edwards has most recently worked in the Treasury Department’s Financial Crimes Enforcement Network.

“Natalie Mayflower Sours Edwards, a senior-level FinCEN employee, allegedly betrayed her position of trust by repeatedly disclosing highly sensitive information contained in suspicious activity reports (SARs) to an individual not authorized to receive them,” Berman said in a statement. “SARs, which are filed confidentially by banks and other financial institutions to alert law enforcement to potentially illegal transactions, are not public documents, and it is an independent federal crime to disclose them outside of one’s official duties. We hope today’s charges remind those in positions of trust within government agencies that the unlawful sharing of sensitive documents will not be tolerated and will be met with swift justice by this office.”

Here’s what you need to know.

*1. Edwards Is Accused of Leaking Financial Documents to BuzzFeed, but She Told She Did So for ‘Record Keeping’ Because She Is a ‘Whistleblower’*





Natalie May Edwards in her mugshot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Limbaugh on Khashoggi: 'Where Was This Concern for Our Ambassador and Three Other Men Brutally Murdered in Benghazi?'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/10/17/limbaugh-on-khashoggi-where-was-this-concern-for-our-ambassador-and-three-other-men-brutally-murdered-in-benghazi/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiV2Pbk0o7eAhVGlVQKHaVXCMEQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1zjCusbsyVDO6rch196q5q&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Limbaugh on Khashoggi: 'Where Was This Concern for Our Ambassador and Three Other Men Brutally Murdered in Benghazi?'
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/10/17/limbaugh-on-khashoggi-where-was-this-concern-for-our-ambassador-and-three-other-men-brutally-murdered-in-benghazi/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiV2Pbk0o7eAhVGlVQKHaVXCMEQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1zjCusbsyVDO6rch196q5q&ampcf=1



*Absolutely 100 % correct....*

*Somehow this Journalist knew something that was beyond damning......*
*And I feel it had very deep involvement with the Clinton's disgusting *
*dark sex lifestyle - The Saudi King and Crown Prince paid Lots of $$$$*
*to the Clinton's and got NOTHING in return....*
*I'll bet this " Freelance " WaPo Journalist was going to expose the Rats in*
*the cellar and that's why he met his maker via a Bone Saw....*
*The Clinton's are the executioner at the end of the movie Braveheart *
*and had the Saudi hit squad eliminate him before the shit hit the fan.....*
*That's what I think of them....*

*Below is just the 20 % the Saudis will talk about....They tried to buy an*
*American President....They lost !*

https://www.mintpressnews.com/saudi-crown-prince-we-fund-20-of-clintons-presidential-campaign/217172/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2018)

Trump has made you support that which we once all agreed was evil. Now you stretch and spin and reach to excuse the inexcusable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has made you support that which we once all agreed was evil. Now you stretch and spin and reach to excuse the inexcusable.


I like you better when you just say nono.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has made you support that which we once all agreed was evil. Now you stretch and spin and reach to excuse the inexcusable.


*As you impune President Donald J. Trump with Lies make sure you cling *
*tight to your simian mother HRC  ya little angry " Pink " Baboon....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has made you support that which we once all agreed was evil. Now you stretch and spin and reach to excuse the inexcusable.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Trump to Mexico: Stop the caravan or I'll close the border
Mexico moving to stop the migrant caravan


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Feinstein Won't Let It Go: Of Course I'd Reopen the Kavanaugh Investigation If We Win a Majority


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2018)

Sign of the times --


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump to Mexico: Stop the caravan or I'll close the border
> Mexico moving to stop the migrant caravan


Now they know how we feel...every fken day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Now they know how we feel...every fken day.


I bet they do it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet they do it.


This just oozes irony.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2018)

For West, Trumpian masculinity—that which nakedly pursues power and evades all consequences in the process—is a kind of superpower. The men who wield it need to look the part, not just for themselves but  also for those they lead. “If he don’t look good, we don’t look good. This is our president,” West said. “He has to be the freshest, the flyest, [have] the flyest planes, the flyest factories.” During their Thursday meeting, Trump reciprocated the rapper’s affections with a mix of enthusiasm and condescension, calling West “a smart cookie” who can “speak for me anytime.”

But West is less interested in the idea of being Trump’s spokesperson, among black voters in particular, and more concerned with being the president’s buddy. “I love Hillary, I love everyone, right? But the campaign ‘I’m With Her’ just didn’t make me feel, as a guy that didn’t get to see my dad all the time, like a guy that could play catch with his son,” West continued. “It was something about when I put this hat on, it made me feel like Superman.”


In many ways, attempting to graph the convolutions of Kanye West’s political leanings is a futile endeavor. There are few consistencies in his logic beyond the persistence of self-aggrandizement.

572773


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2018)

. . . I'm just glad Trump helps make you all feel like worthy, manly men again. Now I see why you were all feel so aggrieved.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2018)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . I'm just glad Trump helps make you all feel like worthy, manly men again. Now I see why you were all feel so aggrieved.


Say what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Say what?


Read around the typos jackass*


* . . . or should I say the most aggrieved man in the history of grown men crying.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read around the typos jackass*
> 
> 
> * . . . or should I say the most aggrieved man in the history of grown men crying.


I did...still makes no sense, ya f'n cum stain....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

*Pelosi Warns: Will Be ‘Collateral Damage’ to Those Who Disagree with Us*

House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) told a gathering at the 92nd Street Y in New York on Sunday that there may have to be “collateral damage” to those Americans who do not agree with the Democratic Party agenda


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read around the typos jackass*
> 
> 
> * . . . or should I say the most aggrieved man in the history of grown men crying.


So wounded.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . I'm just glad Trump helps make you all feel like worthy, manly men again. Now I see why you were all feel so aggrieved.


Iʻm glad Trump makes you feel manly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

*Putin Hails Sunset of U.S. Global Domination Due To Mounting 'Mistakes'*


Putin sees end of United States’ world dominance



Russian President Vladimir Putin gloated Thursday about what he sees as the end of the United States’ world dominance due to growing “mistakes.” 


https://www.yahoo.com/news/putin-hails-sunset-u-global-020820083.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

They dismember horses don't they . . .

President Donald Trump defended Republican Greg Gianforte at a rally in Montana on Thursday, after the congressman pleaded guilty to assaulting a reporter last year.

“Any guy that can do a body slam — he’s my kind of guy,” Trump said at the campaign rally, according to the Associated Press. Gianforte pleaded guilty to misdemeanor assault after an altercation with _Guardian_ reporter Ben Jacobs.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/apos-kind-guy-apos-president-030851213.html

https://www.yahoo.com/news/twitter-explodes-apos-psychopath-apos-075410310.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

Too good to be true.







ONE MORE TIME?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

A political action committee said Friday that it won't pull a widely condemned radio ad that suggests white Democrats will lynch African-Americans if they win in midterm elections in Arkansas next month.

article_9c1c3e47-2ecd-5cdd-a78d-981bc5efafd7.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A political action committee said Friday that it won't pull a widely condemned radio ad that suggests white Democrats will lynch African-Americans if they win in midterm elections in Arkansas next month.
> 
> article_9c1c3e47-2ecd-5cdd-a78d-981bc5efafd7.html


And finally, this profound warning from _The Gulag Archipelago_:

Oh, Western freedom-loving “left-wing” thinkers! Oh, left-wing laborists! Oh, American, German and French progressive students! All of this is still not enough for you. The whole book has been useless for you. You will understand everything immediately, when you yourself — "hands behind the back"—toddle into our Archipelago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A political action committee said Friday that it won't pull a widely condemned radio ad that suggests white Democrats will lynch African-Americans if they win in midterm elections in Arkansas next month.
> 
> article_9c1c3e47-2ecd-5cdd-a78d-981bc5efafd7.html


In his honor, I devote the balance of this essay to some of my favorite words of Solzhenitsyn himself.

From a February 2003 Interview with Joseph Pearce, Sr., published in the _St. Austin Review_:

In different places over the years I have had to prove that socialism, which to many western thinkers is a sort of kingdom of justice, was in fact full of coercion, of bureaucratic greed and corruption and avarice, and consistent within itself that socialism cannot be implemented without the aid of coercion.

Communist propaganda would sometimes include statements such as "we include almost all the commandments of the Gospel in our ideology." The difference is that the Gospel asks all this to be achieved through love, through self-limitation, but socialism only uses coercion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

The anti-intellectual war on science and it's long term effects

As scientists, we have watched with dismay as senior positions in our federal science agencies remain unfilled, science advisory panels get disbanded and science-based policies are undermined.

But amid this governmental turmoil, another, longer-term development is under way that will affect the lives of everyone in the U.S. and take its toll on others around the world—the loss of critical expertise and capacity in the science agencies of the federal government, including the Environmental Protection Agency, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, and the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, among many others.

The science-related cuts proposed by the Trump administration come in programs that deal with issues it opposes ideologically, such as climate change and the use of regulation to reduce pollution. These changes are only part of a larger effort to “deconstruct the administrative state,” as former White House Chief Strategist Steve Bannon has put it, and they reflect this administration's uniquely antiscoience attitude.

We are seeing three troublesome developments unfold: the loss of senior scientists in public service, the dwindling of new scientific and technical talent coming into public service, and the chilling effect on the work of scientists who decide to stay. These issues have come up over and over again in many conversations with our colleagues who have experience as scientists and managers in the federal agencies.

A loss of senior scientists means a downgrading of expertise, institutional knowledge, and perhaps even entire programs and areas of work led by those scientists. This is the science that helps us identify, understand and deal with existing risks, as we anticipate future, unknown risks. Science that spurs innovation and incubates solutions. This loss of decades' worth of experience will take even more time to rebuild, precisely as the complexity and pace of the world's science-based challenges increase.

the-trump-administration-rsquo-s-war-on-science-agencies-threatens-the-nation-rsquo-s-health-and-safety


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The anti-intellectual war on science and it's long term effects
> 
> As scientists, we have watched with dismay as senior positions in our federal science agencies remain unfilled, science advisory panels get disbanded and science-based policies are undermined.
> 
> ...


You and your liberal friends are intellectually vacant.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2018)

New Yorker compendium of t's business frauds --

https://www.newyorker.com/news/swamp-chronicles/is-fraud-part-of-the-trump-organizations-business-model?fbclid=IwAR1BFzXDqtnCl9-APOLUE66CABM51fYpkHq7ZLz4j1bVwWAQz-a_1mXBPJ8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

*Manafort appears in court in wheelchair, to be sentenced in February*

By Katelyn Polantz, CNN








http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:void(0);


*JUST WATCHED*
*CNN reporter details Mueller's recent activity*


*CNN reporter details Mueller's recent activity* 02:19
* (CNN)*Former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort appeared in a wheelchair in a Virginia courtroom Friday afternoon, where he learned he will be sentenced next February.

His lawyer Kevin Downing said Manafort's health has "significant issues," related to the "terms of his confinement." He asked Judge T.S. Ellis to move him to sentencing quickly, so he could be moved out of confinement at the Alexandria detention center.
Manafort, who was convicted on eight counts in August, appeared in court in a wheelchair, with his right foot raised off the ground and in a sock. He is experiencing a serious medical condition -- inflammation that's related to his diet, a person familiar with Manafort's condition said.
In addition to setting a sentencing date for February 8, Ellis also dismissed 10 charges on which the jury could not reach a verdict.


He later pleaded guilty before a different judge in DC to two criminal counts of conspiracy and obstruction of justice, setting in motion his cooperation deal to assist the special counsel's probe into the 2016 presidential election.

Read More
The 69-year-old former Trump campaign chairman has been in jail since June, when a judge revoked his bail. He has been cooperating with special counsel Robert Mueller's team of late. CNN reported that Manafort's visits with the special counsel have stretched over at least nine days since he cut a deal a month ago, indicating he's shared dozens of hours' worth of details about Russians and Trump campaign affiliates.
Manafort's trial and admissions of guilt focused on his lobbying work for pro-Russian Ukrainians and barely touched his time in the Trump campaign. It's not yet known the extent of his contacts with Russians and Ukrainians throughout 2016, though Mueller is believed to have closely examined allegations that Manafort coordinated with the Russian government to interfere in the 2016 presidential election.

Manafort is central to several of the most notable moments of 2016. He was an attendee of the Trump Tower meeting where Russians purportedly offered information to the campaign that could hurt Hillary Clinton; he offered private briefings on the campaign to Russian oligarch Oleg Deripaska; and he was instrumental at the Republican National Convention when the party softened its stance on Ukraine.
Manafort also stayed in touch through this year with his Russian associate Konstantin Kilimnik, whom prosecutors say has ties to the same Russian military intelligence operation that allegedly hacked the Democrats during the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

espola said:


> New Yorker compendium of t's business frauds --
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/swamp-chronicles/is-fraud-part-of-the-trump-organizations-business-model?fbclid=IwAR1BFzXDqtnCl9-APOLUE66CABM51fYpkHq7ZLz4j1bVwWAQz-a_1mXBPJ8


The Trump wing of the party is all about corruption, deception and unscrupulous dealings. (see: Duncan Hunter)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

Every con-man needs pigeons, we have a few willing pigeons in attendance here everyday carrying his water and tooting his horn.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For West, Trumpian masculinity—that which nakedly pursues power and evades all consequences in the process—is a kind of superpower. The men who wield it need to look the part, not just for themselves but  also for those they lead. “If he don’t look good, we don’t look good. This is our president,” West said. “He has to be the freshest, the flyest, [have] the flyest planes, the flyest factories.” During their Thursday meeting, Trump reciprocated the rapper’s affections with a mix of enthusiasm and condescension, calling West “a smart cookie” who can “speak for me anytime.”
> 
> But West is less interested in the idea of being Trump’s spokesperson, among black voters in particular, and more concerned with being the president’s buddy. “I love Hillary, I love everyone, right? But the campaign ‘I’m With Her’ just didn’t make me feel, as a guy that didn’t get to see my dad all the time, like a guy that could play catch with his son,” West continued. “It was something about when I put this hat on, it made me feel like Superman.”
> 
> ...





espola said:


> New Yorker compendium of t's business frauds --
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/swamp-chronicles/is-fraud-part-of-the-trump-organizations-business-model?fbclid=IwAR1BFzXDqtnCl9-APOLUE66CABM51fYpkHq7ZLz4j1bVwWAQz-a_1mXBPJ8



*Both of you Oooooze Jealousy of an accomplished Man....*
*Both of you have inadequacy issues that scream with each new post.....*
*Both of you should stop exchanging Dimple Balls as you have in the past....*
*Both of you should have taken different educational routes in your youth.....*
*Both of you should stop drinking at such early hours.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every con-man needs pigeons, we have a few willing pigeons in attendance here everyday carrying his water and tooting his horn.


*You two wash Hillary's feet on a daily basis.....Now what !*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Both of you Oooooze Jealousy of an accomplished Man....*
> *Both of you have inadequacy issues that scream with each new post.....*
> *Both of you should stop exchanging Dimple Balls as you have in the past....*
> *Both of you should have taken different educational routes in your youth.....*
> *Both of you should stop drinking at such early hours.....*


Wake up village idiot! You ooze stupidity with your every post. Ignoring facts does not change them . . . and fact is you are an idiot.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wake up village idiot! You ooze stupidity with your every post. Ignoring facts does not change them . . . and fact is you are an idiot.









*$ 17.95 at Target stores.....don't ignore it, it'll just gets worse.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *$ 17.95 at Target stores.....don't ignore it, it'll just gets worse.*


You are but a small minded buffoon.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are but a small minded buffoon.


*You poor hopeless individual....*
*You have the " Freedom " of choice at your fingertips, yet you continue *
*come back for more of what you deplore......*

*Now who is the " Small minded Buffoon ".....*

*Oh my the little " Pink " Rodent is flustered.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The anti-intellectual war on science and it's long term effects
> 
> As scientists, we have watched with dismay as senior positions in our federal science agencies remain unfilled, science advisory panels get disbanded and science-based policies are undermined.
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2018)

espola said:


> New Yorker compendium of t's business frauds --
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/swamp-chronicles/is-fraud-part-of-the-trump-organizations-business-model?fbclid=IwAR1BFzXDqtnCl9-APOLUE66CABM51fYpkHq7ZLz4j1bVwWAQz-a_1mXBPJ8


Coocoo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 19, 2018)

espola said:


> New Yorker compendium of t's business frauds --
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/swamp-chronicles/is-fraud-part-of-the-trump-organizations-business-model?fbclid=IwAR1BFzXDqtnCl9-APOLUE66CABM51fYpkHq7ZLz4j1bVwWAQz-a_1mXBPJ8


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 19, 2018)

Cooc-ucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2018)

Fox News contributor and former GOP lawmaker Jason Chaffetz (R-Calif.) on Thursday posted a photo where he posed with a Native American statue, captioning it "At Disneyland today with Senator Elizabeth Warren."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/donald-trump-apos-bizarre-grammar-084538124.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/trump-may-shameless-persona-apos-122204382.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2018)

The scumbag, idiot-in-chief stands up for another supreme ruler who just so happens to be in deep with Trump Inc.

Turkey will "never allow a cover-up" of the killing of Saudi journalist Jamal Khashoggi in Saudi Arabia's consulate in Istanbul, a senior official in Turkey's ruling party said Saturday, reflecting international skepticism over the Saudi account that the writer died during a "fistfight."

The comment was one of many critical reactions to the Saudi Arabia's announcement of the writer's violent death, indicating the kingdom's efforts to defuse a scandal that has gripped the world were falling short. U.S. President Donald Trump, however, was an exception. Asked whether he thought the Saudi explanation was credible, he replied: "I do. I do."

c15f7426-d426-11e8-88bf-52b2bca8484e


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The scumbag, idiot-in-chief stands up for another supreme ruler who just so happens to be in deep with Trump Inc.
> 
> Turkey will "never allow a cover-up" of the killing of Saudi journalist Jamal Khashoggi in Saudi Arabia's consulate in Istanbul, a senior official in Turkey's ruling party said Saturday, reflecting international skepticism over the Saudi account that the writer died during a "fistfight."
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

BREAKING: President Trump Announces Aid Cuts to Multiple Countries Over Illegal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*DNC Perez’s Blue Wave Hedge: ‘Always Knew This Election Was Going to Be Close’…*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*More WSJ/NBC poll: Battleground voters favor Kavanaugh confirmation — by double digits*
Ed Morrissey Oct 22, 2018 12:41 PM
Top Pick





Kavanaughnesequences


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*PHOTOS: Mexico Openly Aids Migrant Caravan Marching To USA 

 Police Escort 

‘No One Will Stop Us’*
7,467
*Donald Trump Alerts Military: Migrant Caravan Now National Emergency*
12,962


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Trump Judges and Justice Department Reject Racial Preferences in Education


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

More liberal talking points,
*Bernie Sanders on the blue wave: ‘I don’t believe it’*
John Sexton Oct 22, 2018 3:21 PM
Top Pick





“…on election night you’re going to find a very, very close situation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*Massive Migrant Caravan Keeps Proving Trump Right on Border Policy*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*Elizabeth Warren Rips ICE: It's 'Not Making Us Safer' *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Massive Migrant Caravan Keeps Proving Trump Right on Border Policy*


Has anyone in the caravan explained why they are marching with the Honduran flag?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has anyone in the caravan explained why they are marching with the Honduran flag?


Mui estupido, sale?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

‘You didn’t build that!’ You’ll never guess what Barack Obama’s taking credit for today [video]
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/10/22/you-didnt-build-that-youll-never-guess-what-barack-obamas-taking-credit-for-today-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiFjf23rJveAhXCjFkKHcRoBNQQqUMwAnoECAcQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0Fn-KjrLKJRPE9adJcedyC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Limbaugh: Dems Get A Bunch Of Disappointing News About Mueller, FBI, Blue Wave
https://www.dailywire.com/news/37462/limbaugh-dems-get-bunch-disappointing-news-about-james-barrett


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has anyone in the caravan explained why they are marching with the Honduran flag?


If this is not stopped and turned around, you will have every thing needed to create a
CIVIL WAR flash point at the Border !

This is no joke !

And now you Liberal posters who scoffed at me two years ago will see what the
Liberal Military was planning for...." Jade Helm "

The size of these Caravans is growing exponentially with each passing day, as if
there are LARGE pockets of ILLEGAL MIGRANTS staged along these routes !!!

What happens if the Cartel decides to covertly arm all the Military aged Males
just before the border as they depart the covert midnight buses that will transport
them to the border before the election. You see they cannot make it to the border
before Nov 6th without outside help.
The Gulf route is approx 1633 miles up to Texas, at 40 miles ( average distance at
walking ) a day that's 40.8 days.
The California route puts them thru central Mexico at approx 3050 miles, at 40
miles a day that's 76.5 days.
If Mexican Tourist buses are employed that seat about 60, then you need about
200 - 235 buses for approx 7500...at 80 mph they are there in 17.5 or so hours...

The Democrats are pure evil in their intent anymore.....and we know now how
they operate by what they did to Judge Brett Kavanaugh....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

This just in,

Trump is a Nationalist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in,
> 
> Trump is a Nationalist.


Watch – Donald Trump: 'I'm a Nationalist' Not a Globalist

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/22/donald-trump-im-a-nationalist-not-a-globalist/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjYgY-Dx5veAhVGhOAKHQzGA4EQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw147vyrnJVzaF7uko0Tt23w&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*‘Ellen’ Producer: One More ‘Melania’ in U.S. Worse than Entire Migrant Caravan*
9,450

THIS IS CLASS
*Melania invites snarky 'Ellen' producer to event promoting kindness*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Looks like Pocahontas II isn't attracting too many youngsters in Iowa.
*David Siders*‏Verified account @*davidsiders* 2h2 hours ago




Small crowd on hand 4 @*KamalaHarris* in Cedar Falls b4 she arrives. Passing student asks, ‘what’s this for?’ A: ‘Kamala Harris’ Q: ‘What’s that?’ It’s earlypic.twitter.com/tLl27ng3Lw







9:05 AM - 23 Oct 2018 from Cedar Falls, IA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*Palestinian Teen Terrorist Indicted for Murdering American Ari Fuld*
44EmailGoogle+Twitter






Supplied
23 Oct 2018105

0:54
*The Times of Israel reports: Prosecutors filed an indictment Monday against a Palestinian teen who stabbed to death an Israeli-American father of four outside a West Bank supermarket last month, the army said.*
Khalil Jabarin was charged at a West Bank military court with intentionally causing death — the military court’s equivalent of murder — along with a number of lesser charges, in the killing of Ari Fuld on September 16.



The full indictment was placed under a gag order by the military court. Jabarin, 16, has been in custody since the terror attack, in which he stabbed Fuld repeatedly outside a supermarket in the central West Bank’s Gush Etzion Junction, before being shot and arrested.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*Texas Democratic Party sending out voter registration applications to dead people, non-US citizens*
2 hours





The Texas Democratic Party is sending out voter applications — to the deceased and to people who are not U.S. citizens. (Image source: KTVT-TV video screenshot)



The Texas Democratic Party has been sending out official voter registration applications to people who have been dead for years, sometimes decades, according to KTVT-TV. State government officials said they’ve also received complaints of applications being sent to non-citizens.

The voter registration applications included a stamped return envelope addressed to the Texas Secretary of State.


*What?*
Ola Allen of Dallas was affected by the party’s indiscretion. She said she received a voter registration application in the mail for her husband, who has been dead for almost three years. Shortly after, she received a voter registration application for her mother — who also died, just about two years ago.
Allen chalked up the voter registration applications to a simple oversight, since her husband and mother died in relatively recent years.
Then she received a voter registration application for her daughter, who was just 21 years old when she passed away — in 1989.

“I just said, ‘This can’t be real,” Allen told KTVT, and said that this application — her third — was nothing short of upsetting. “I just set it down because I lost it. I really lost it.”

Allen added, “My daughter has been gone 20-plus years and this doesn’t do a thing but open up an old wound for me.”

Allen told the station that she wasn’t necessarily concerned about voter fraud when she received the applications for her deceased family.

What she _is_ concerned about is the state of political affairs in the United States.

“‘Any means that it takes to get to the top, that’s what I am going to do.’ That’s what this tells me,” Allen said of the applications. “I just hope whoever sends these out will think about what they are doing.”

*Has there been a response?*
A spokesperson for the Texas Democratic Party said that the application mailers were part of an “unprecedented investment to provide eligible Texans with the opportunity to vote.”


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

*Trump tariffs lead to bleak 2019 farm forecasts
*
The Agriculture Department’s Economic Research Service has estimated that 2018 net farm income will be $9.8 billion, or 13 percent, lower than the year before. Adjusting for inflation, farm income is barely above the lowest level since 2002. If current trends continue, some agriculture economists predict that farm income will fall again in 2019.

*Trade aid vs. suppressed demand*

Although many farmers aren’t vocally blaming Trump for their woes, the trade war has both direct and indirect effects on agriculture. Steel and aluminum duties levied on imports from China as well as other trading partners like Canada have bumped up the cost of farm equipment, while tariffs on Chinese chemicals have raised prices on pesticides and herbicides.

USDA’s recent trade aid package provides some respite, but it will not address the broader challenges. Several sectors of the farm economy also complain that the $12 billion trade assistance program will give meager relief from retaliatory tariffs.

The department is set to announce plans for a second round of trade aid around early December, but the Agriculture secretary has repeatedly stressed the cash payments are intended to just be a temporary, one-year stopgap.

Gordon called the program a “Band-Aid on an arterial bleed.”

The biggest factor taking aim at farm incomes has to do with supply and demand economics. Commodity prices have plummeted since spring, when China was gearing up to slap 25 percent duties on U.S. agricultural goods like soybeans in retaliation for Trump’s tariffs on Chinese high-tech products.

Ken Morrison, an agriculture commodities market expert, said China is unlikely to back down over Trump’s trade demands on issues like intellectual property and technology transfers. Like other trade experts and market watchers, Morrison thinks retaliatory tariffs are here to stay.

*“I spent four years in China, long enough to know not to underestimate their willingness to endure economic pain, especially when their sovereign goals are threatened,” he said.*

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/10/23/trump-tariffs-farmers-agriculture-866450

*Put an Idiot in the White House - what could go wrong?
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump tariffs lead to bleak 2019 farm forecasts
> *
> The Agriculture Department’s Economic Research Service has estimated that 2018 net farm income will be $9.8 billion, or 13 percent, lower than the year before. Adjusting for inflation, farm income is barely above the lowest level since 2002. If current trends continue, some agriculture economists predict that farm income will fall again in 2019.
> 
> ...


You must not have listened to Trump in Texas last night.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Fake News putting words in the President's mouth,
*CNN's Jim Acosta 'Asks' Trump: 'You're a White Nationalist'*



_





JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Oct 2018 


*President Donald Trump defined nationalism for CNN reporter Jim Acosta in the White House Tuesday, saying that he’s “so proud of our country.”*


“Mr. President, just to follow up on your comments about being a nationalist–there is a concern that you are sending coded language or a dog whistle to some Americans out there that what you really mean is that you’re a white nationalist?” Jim Acosta asked in the Oval Office.

“I’ve never even heard that, I can’t imagine that,” Trump said. “I’ve never heard that theory about being a nationalist.”

Trump also said, “I am very proud of our country. We cannot continue to allow what’s happened to our country to continue happening. We can’t let it happen. So I’m proud. I’m proud of our country, and I am a nationalist. It’s a word that hasn’t been used too much. Some people use it, but I’m very proud. I think it should be brought back.”

“All I want our country is to be treated well, to be treated with respect. For many years, other countries that are allies of ours–so-called allies–they have not treated our country fairly. So in that sense, I am absolutely a nationalist, and I’m proud of it,” the president also told Acosta.


This question comes after Trump enthusiastically called himself a “nationalist” at a rally in Texas Monday.

“A globalist is a person that wants the globe to do well, frankly, not caring about our country so much,” the president said.

“You know what I am? I’m a nationalist. Okay? A nationalist. Use that word.”

Acosta, as usual, took to his Twitter to recap what just happened for his followers.

“I also asked Trump about the ‘nationalist’ label he has given himself. He brushed off the notion that this means he is a ‘white nationalist,'” he said in part.



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

MSNBC Host: The Real Mobs Are Those People Who Go To Trump Rallies 
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

*Shep Smith: Damn it, Trump is running on your fear of a migrant invasion*
Allahpundit Oct 23, 2018 10:21 PM





Mongering


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump tariffs lead to bleak 2019 farm forecasts
> *
> The Agriculture Department’s Economic Research Service has estimated that 2018 net farm income will be $9.8 billion, or 13 percent, lower than the year before. Adjusting for inflation, farm income is barely above the lowest level since 2002. If current trends continue, some agriculture economists predict that farm income will fall again in 2019.
> 
> ...


*Trump ruins our Farmer's International Markets with his tariffs and then wants to give the Farmers $18 Billion in aid.  Izzy you are right we are becoming Venezuela.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Let me be the 1st to call bullshit on this,








BOMBS SENT TO CLINTON, OBAMA
CNN EVACUATED


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump tariffs lead to bleak 2019 farm forecasts
> *
> The Agriculture Department’s Economic Research Service has estimated that 2018 net farm income will be $9.8 billion, or 13 percent, lower than the year before. Adjusting for inflation, farm income is barely above the lowest level since 2002. If current trends continue, some agriculture economists predict that farm income will fall again in 2019.
> 
> ...


But you people love taxes and QE.  Why wouldnʻt you love Tariffs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

For too long, the Democratic Party has operated under a certain assumption: The tides of history are in its favor. Aggregation of power to the federal government, usurpation of power by the judiciary, centralization of power in the executive branch -- all of that would redound to their political benefit. And for decades, they were largely correct: Not only did the federal government continue to grow but federal policymaking also shifted consistently leftward, with brief points of stagnation during eras of Republican rule.

But President Trump's ascension to power has shocked the Democrats awake. Suddenly, some Democrats have realized that they are not fated to rule forever -- and that powers handed to the federal government by Democrats can be turned against Democrats, too.

Ben Shapiro


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

This shock has resulted in two Democratic responses. The first: a determination to change the system of government itself to forestall any future Republican victory. Thus, we've heard calls to abolish the Electoral College (not happening), to pack the Supreme Court (not happening), to apportion the Senate based on population (not happening). The second response, however, is more tenable and far more appealing across the political aisle: a restoration of the founding promise to devolve authority to local authorities.— Ben again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

This week, Hillary Clinton hit upon this unique strategy -- a strategy some centuries old but fought tooth and nail by the left -- seemingly by accident. She tweeted, "A reality of a Supreme Court with a right-wing majority is that the states are a new important front in protecting civil rights -- especially the rights of the most vulnerable among us."

The states aren't that new. They've been around for a couple of centuries, and they've always been designed to protect the interests of local populations. Sometimes those interests have been brutal and terrible -- see, for example, slavery and Jim Crow -- but sometimes those interests have been positive and welcome. In designing a system determined to please the greatest number of human beings, localism is usually, but not invariably, the solution. As James Madison wrote in Federalist No. 39, our government is "neither wholly national nor wholly federal." There's a reason for that.— Shapiro


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

It's good to see members of the left finally discovering some founding philosophy. But there is one problem with the left's view of federalism and devolution of power: That view seems temporary. The minute Democrats seize power once more, the glories of federalism will surely recede into the background in favor of the club of federal power. That's just one more reason that Democrats shouldn't be handed that power anytime soon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me be the 1st to call bullshit on this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proud day for you fucking idiot nutters I'm sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Proud day for you fucking idiot nutters I'm sure.


Fake News.
It's far more likely they sent the fake bombs to themselves than a right winger.


----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.
> It's far more likely they sent the fake bombs to themselves than a right winger.


Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with this Sheriff Joe nut job.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in,
> 
> Trump is a Nationalist.


*I'm a Nationalist !!!*

*




*


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm a Nationalist !!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


We knew that already.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump ruins our Farmer's International Markets with his tariffs and then wants to give the Farmers $18 Billion in aid.  Izzy you are right we are becoming Venezuela.*




*Fake News except for the funding of the Caravans thru Venezuela...*


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

espola said:


> We knew that already.


*Thank You !*

*and YOU*

*Are A THIEF ! And of Course YOU knew that already too !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Proud day for you fucking idiot nutters I'm sure.


Nah!  Watching you spool is definitely a source of laughter though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with this Sheriff Joe nut job.


Lol! You people crack me up.  Joe gets to you two clowns all the time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

espola said:


> We knew that already.


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with this Sheriff Joe nut job.


Hey Hey.


----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

Izzy progression to a full fledged nutter over the last couple of years has been pretty sad to watch.  But at least it cracks him up.


----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

*"To refuse the obligations of international leadership and our duty to remain the last, best hope of Earth for the sake of some half-baked, spurious nationalism cooked up by people who would rather find scapegoats than solve problems, is as unpatriotic as an attachment to any other tired dogma that Americans consigned to the ash heap of history."

"We live in a land made of ideals, not blood and soil,"

"We have a moral obligation to continue in our just cause, and we would bring more than shame on ourselves if we don't," - John McCain *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy progression to a full fledged nutter over the last couple of years has been pretty sad to watch.  But at least it cracks him up.


Too bad your own nutterism renders your chronic ignorance regarding QE untreatable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy progression to a full fledged nutter over the last couple of years has been pretty sad to watch.  But at least it cracks him up.


 This iz coming from the one with multiple personalities.
Talk about sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *"To refuse the obligations of international leadership and our duty to remain the last, best hope of Earth for the sake of some half-baked, spurious nationalism cooked up by people who would rather find scapegoats than solve problems, is as unpatriotic as an attachment to any other tired dogma that Americans consigned to the ash heap of history."
> 
> "We live in a land made of ideals, not blood and soil,"
> 
> "We have a moral obligation to continue in our just cause, and we would bring more than shame on ourselves if we don't," - John McCain *


I never did like McCain, I mean how do you lose to a loser like Obama, it's almost as bad as HRC losing to Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy progression to a full fledged nutter over the last couple of years has been pretty sad to watch.  But at least it cracks him up.


He's got you chasing your tail, maybe your owner should have it removed.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 24, 2018)

shoulda drunk more sugar... sad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *"To refuse the obligations of international leadership and our duty to remain the last, best hope of Earth for the sake of some half-baked, spurious nationalism cooked up by people who would rather find scapegoats than solve problems, is as unpatriotic as an attachment to any other tired dogma that Americans consigned to the ash heap of history."
> 
> "We live in a land made of ideals, not blood and soil,"
> 
> "We have a moral obligation to continue in our just cause, and we would bring more than shame on ourselves if we don't," - John McCain *


U.S. international Leadership has led the world in to one financial crisis after the other.  Monetary policy that preceded each crisis was repeatedly supported by the late Senator John McCain.  Your quoting of  the late Senator shows your ignorance and lack of understanding regarding leadership.


----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> U.S. international Leadership has led the world in to one financial crisis after the other.  Monetary policy that preceded each crisis was repeatedly supported by the late Senator John McCain.  Your quoting of  the late Senator shows your ignorance and lack of understanding regarding leadership.


One can sure tell when you haven't cut and pasted something.  Is this supposed to be coherent?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> One can sure tell when you haven't cut and pasted something.  Is this supposed to be coherent?


Yes.  So was you article about QE.  But that didn't keep you from posting what was incoherent to YOU.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> One can sure tell when you haven't cut and pasted something.  Is this supposed to be coherent?


dizzy is an imbecile. Trump has emboldened the mentally awkward to speak their mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy is an imbecile. Trump has emboldened the mentally awkward to speak their mind.


Tell us more, you are now in your wheel house.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy is an imbecile. Trump has emboldened the mentally awkward to speak their mind.


q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! You people crack me up.  Joe gets to you two clowns all the time.


Joe owns them and plays with them like a cat plays with a rat...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy is an imbecile. Trump has emboldened the mentally awkward to speak their mind.


So Trump caused you to speak your mind....interesting, congratulations Daffy on your awakening, regardless of how awkward it maybe. F'n idiot. Tee up another!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe owns them and plays with them like a cat plays with a rat...


I think Joe finds them cute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)

donald-trump-cellphone-iphone-calls-security-china-russia-a8600986.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think Joe finds them cute.


In an homely kind of way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

This article is not about Daffy or Bootsie...but it sure could be. Their own little world indeed...
This guy is the nut case that opened fire on a Republican baseball practice.

*Virginia gunman hated Republicans, and 'was always in his own little world'*
There seemed to be little about America that James T. Hodgkinson agreed with. He had a hero, Bernie Sanders. But his enemies seemed to be endless.

To the former Illinois home inspector, Donald Trump and his whole family were traitors who needed to be imprisoned. The Republican Party was worse than terrorists. The wealthy were a corrupt oligarchy that needed to be shattered. On post after post on Facebook, Hodgkinson sounded off on the crisis facing the country, only to see his posts mostly met with silence from his friends.

In the final months of his life, the 66-year-old former construction worker had left his longtime home in Illinois to spend much of his time at a YMCA gym in Alexandria near the baseball diamond, fulminating online. "Republicans Hate Women, Minorities, Working Class People, & Most All (99%) of the People of the Country," he wrote on May 26.

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-pol-virginia-shooter-profile-20170614-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Who's advocating what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Aunt Maxine...apparently learned nothing from Dr. King.

Washington (CNN)Rep. Maxine Waters called on her supporters to publicly confront and harass members of the Trump administration in response to the "zero tolerance" policy that led to the separation of families at the border.

The California Democrat and vehement critic of President Donald Trump made the comments on Saturday, first at a rally in Los Angeles and later in a television interview. The comments, which come after several Trump administration officials have been recently protested at restaurants, have raised fresh questions about the state of American political discourse and were seized on by Trump for political gain.
"Let's make sure we show up wherever we have to show up. And if you see anybody from that Cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd. And you push back on them. And you tell them they're not welcome anymore, anywhere. We've got to get the children connected to their parents," Waters said at the Wilshire Federal Building, according to video of the event.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/25/politics/maxine-waters-trump-officials/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Aunt Maxine...apparently learned nothing from Dr. King.
> 
> Washington (CNN)Rep. Maxine Waters called on her supporters to publicly confront and harass members of the Trump administration in response to the "zero tolerance" policy that led to the separation of families at the border.
> 
> ...


How soon we forget.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Nutters


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nutters


I bet she doesn't do that again.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 26, 2018)

Awe, Racist Joe gonna be without his van. How he gonna get to Standard Brand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Awe, Racist Joe gonna be without his van. How he gonna get to Standard Brand.


*WaPo: Trump mulling EO suspending asylum applications as caravans approach*
Ed MorrisseyPosted at 9:21 am on October 26, 2018







If 800 soldiers can’t stop the caravans at the southern border, will an executive order do the trick? Donald Trump may issue an EO suspending all asylum grants from Central America, the Washington Post reported last night. That would effectively close down any legal avenue for their entry — at least until courts weigh in on the idea:

See Also: Developing: Florida man in custody in pipe-bomb manhunt; Update: Will be charged; Update: DNA evidence? Update: “Ties to New York”; Update: Suspect identified

Fixated on the migrant caravan moving north through Mexico, President Trump is weighing a plan to shut the U.S. border to Central Americans and deny them the opportunity to seek asylum, asserting similar emergency powers used during the early 2017 “travel ban,” according to administration officials and people familiar with the proposal.

The White House is also preparing to deploy as many as 1,000 additional U.S. troops to assist in security operations at the southern border in anticipation of the caravan’s arrival, officials said.

Under U.S. law, foreign nationals fleeing persecution have the right to apply for asylum once they reach American soil, but the executive order under consideration would suspend that provision and bar Central Americans as a matter of national security, according to those familiar with the proposal.

Such a move would probably trigger immediate challenges in U.S. courts.

The White House has not yet confirmed this — but they’re not denying it either, NPR reports. One can see why Trump might like this idea.  At least theoretically, it would allow him to act with executive authority to resolve a crisis, and provide a clean and anticlimactic end to the caravan issue. Grants of asylum get processed through two executive agencies: U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS), a division of the Department of Homeland Security (DHS), and the Executive Office for Immigration Review (EOIR) in the Department of Justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

*Papadopoulos: I might withdraw from Mueller agreement over DoJ misconduct*
Ed Morrissey Oct 26, 2018 10:01 AM





Risk.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2018)

Why did he have to be a youth soccer nut?


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Why did he have to be a youth soccer nut?


Because it fits perfectly the profile of those posting on these threads.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Because it fits perfectly the profile of those posting on these threads.


I could believe that 4nos has a van that looks like that, but surely not any other.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Why did he have to be a youth soccer nut?


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

*NUTTERS = TERRORISTS*


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


>


Yes nuts on both sides, misguided hatred, fear, and finding comfort in like communities, lacking the ability to find common ground, highlighting our differences, ignoring our similarities, and doubling down even when wrong.  It's a sad time in America and these threads are full of exhibits of all those points.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2018)

Fucking nutter all the way, just like you boys in here, a naive fucking nutter.


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

*The Republican Party under Trump has become a terrorist organization.  Trump incites violence 24/7.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *NUTTERS = TERRORISTS*


Anti-democracy, anti-American terrorists, fucking nutters . . .  bottom of the barrel types, all come out to see the light for the first time in decades. Dark days of the American experiment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *The Republican Party under Trump has become a terrorist organization.  Trump incites violence 24/7.*


Close the borders and round them up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anti-democracy, anti-American terrorists, fucking nutters . . .  bottom of the barrel types, all come out to see the light for the first time in decades. Dark days of the American experiment.


How shitty of a POTUS candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to the bottom of barrel types.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Yes nuts on both sides, misguided hatred, fear, and finding comfort in like communities, lacking the ability to find common ground, highlighting our differences, ignoring our similarities, and doubling down even when wrong.  It's a sad time in America and these threads are full of exhibits of all those points.


Be gone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Because it fits perfectly the profile of those posting on these threads.


Does that include you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fucking nutter all the way, just like you boys in here, a naive fucking nutter.


Projecting again Booter..er aaaa Daffy.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting again Booter..er aaaa Daffy.....


Sure is funny what brings the crazies in here out into the daylight.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *The Republican Party under Trump has become a terrorist organization.  Trump incites violence 24/7.*


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty of a POTUS candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to the bottom of barrel types.


Didn't he beat 16 conservatives prior to beating a bad Democratic candidate? Maybe you should expand your question to cover both parties?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Didn't he beat 16 conservatives prior to beating a bad Democratic candidate? Maybe you should expand your question to cover both parties?


Maybe you should expand your vocabulary to include nominate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Didn't he beat 16 conservatives prior to beating a bad Democratic candidate? Maybe you should expand your question to cover both parties?


1)Yes. 2) No.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you should expand your vocabulary to include nominate.


Any of those pics on that white van look familiar to you today? Maybe you guys were FB buddy's, maybe you belong to the same sites, maybe you get your info from the same places?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Any of those pics on that white van look familiar to you today? Maybe you guys were FB buddy's, maybe you belong to the same sites, maybe you get your info from the same places?


You may be right, but I haven't mailed any fake bombs lately.
You need to get a grip and go back to your 7v7 G ulittle thread.
Does your husband know you are on his computer?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Any of those pics on that white van look familiar to you today? Maybe you guys were FB buddy's, maybe you belong to the same sites, maybe you get your info from the same places?


Didn't take long for this trolls true colors to surface.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Didn't take long for this trolls true colors to surface.


All it takes is a couple of jabs.
You know when they come in here and try to act like Switzerland they are lefties, fosho.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All it takes is a couple of jabs.
> You know when they come in here and try to act like Switzerland they are lefties, fosho.


Lefties, Righties, Centrists, Libertarians, are all fine with me. Totalitarians, Ideologues, Dictators, Fascist aren't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Lefties, Righties, Centrists, Libertarians, are all fine with me. Totalitarians, Ideologues, Dictators, Fascist aren't.


#MeToo


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghostwriter said:


> Lefties, Righties, Centrists, Libertarians, are all fine with me. Totalitarians, Ideologues, Dictators, Fascist aren't.


Oh brother...extremism much?

#antifa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

*Texas Democratic Party Leader Funded ‘Voter Fraud Ring,’ Says AG*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Leticia Sanchez
25 Oct 20183,302

4:43
*A North Texas woman recently indicted as part of a “voter fraud ring” paid the others involved in the scheme with funds provided by a Democratic Party leader, say court documents filed by the Office of Attorney General Ken Paxton this week.*
Leticia Sanchez was charged with 17 felony counts of voter fraud following an investigation by Paxton’s office. Sanchez, 57, allegedly paid her co-defendants to target elderly voters in select northern Fort Worth precincts in the 2016 March Democrat Party primary election to affect the outcome of certain down-ballot candidate races.



The state’s newly filed notice of intent to introduce evidence in the Sanchez criminal case alleged that Stuart Clegg, then Tarrant County Democratic Party executive director, funded the alleged voter fraud ring’s criminal activities.



Breitbart obtained the court documents which stated that “after learning that state police investigators were in Tarrant County interviewing voters and members of her vote harvesting group,” Sanchez sent a text message to her daughter, Leticia Sanchez Tepichin, “conveying a message from Sanchez and Stuart Clegg” that the others involved in the ring should not cooperate with investigators. The message, written in Spanish, told Tepichin to “advise immediately” that a group of “malicious people” were investigating “our work” and “our boss Mr. Stuart.” She also advised them that a lawyer was in charge of the matter and they should tell the lawyer immediately if they are approached by anyone with questions.


Tarrant County/Leticia Sanchez Tepichin

Previously, Breitbart reported the AG’s Election Fraud Unit said the women carried out their the ruse by “seeding” or proliferating mail ballots to the targeted precincts through forged signatures, altering historical applications, and resubmitting them without the voter’s knowledge.


Sanchez was one of four women indicted on a cumulative 30 counts of voter fraud. Tepichin, 39, was indicted on nine counts of voter fraud; Maria Rosa Solis, 40, was charged on two counts for forging signatures on the mail-in ballots; and Laura Parra, 24, received one count of forgery.



The state’s notice also stated that Sanchez faxed the fraudulently obtained applications for mail-in ballots using the fax machine of then Fort Worth City Councilman Sal Espino. The court document did not name Espino of any wrongdoing in connection with the case.

The court documents then said that Sanchez and her cohorts collaborated on the voter fraud scheme between January 2015 and March 2016, intending to affect the outcome of the 2016 March Democratic Primary election in the unidentified down-ballot races.

Despite these serious voter fraud charges, Greg Westfall, one of two attorneys for Tepichin, insisted the state’s case was politically motivated and sought to suppress minority voting, according to the _Fort Worth Star-Telegram_.


“They are being used by people who want to justify voter ID,” said Westfall. “At the end of the day, there’s not going to be any fraud in this deal.”

The other lawyer Frank Sellers described the four women as “intelligent, educated women” who are church goers that have “never been in trouble a day in their lives,” work “multiple jobs to support their families” and are “good, helpful people.”

Still, one alleged victim, 76-year-old Minnie Barela, a blind Fort Worth woman, said otherwise when she told the _Star-Telegram_ that Sanchez turned up at her door “very friendly,” indicating she had the “authority” to help Barela with her mail-in ballot. Barela said she did not suspect anything wrong initially until Barela said she disagreed with Sanchez, who allegedly marked Barela’s ballot without her consent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2018)

NBC Sat On Information That Contradicted Gang Rape Claims Against Kavanaugh

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/26/nbc-buried-information-gang-rape&ved=2ahUKEwi53tPkt6beAhUvm-AKHUlwANIQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3Ff9jjHi3OrBr3li_9mfCu


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2018)

For Weeks, NBC News Sat On Story That Undercut Michael Avenatti, Julie Swetnick

14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/26/nbc-story-michael-avenatti-julie-swetnick&ved=2ahUKEwi53tPkt6beAhUvm-AKHUlwANIQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2GRGMYvTB7k3Pj9XTgT5-U


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2018)

Stupid fucking intolerant, religious extremist, nutters.

83c47c40-dadb-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupid fucking intolerant, religious extremist, nutters.
> 
> 83c47c40-dadb-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


That you Mr Tolerance?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupid fucking intolerant, religious extremist, nutters.
> 
> 83c47c40-dadb-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


Those Racist wounds of your are infected again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

*REPORT: Trump to Expand Military Border Deployment from 800 to 5,000*

Reports on Monday indicate that President Donald Trump will order an expansion of the U.S. military deployment to the U.S. southwest border. The order is expected to increase the number of troops being deployed from 800 to 5,000


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Just another criminal left wing kook,
*FL-Gov: Democratic candidate Andrew Gillum says if police have drawn weapons, they’ve gone ‘too far’*
1 hour





Florida gubernatorial candidate Andrew Gillum says that anytime a police officer pulls out a weapon, they have gone "too far." (Joe Raedle/Getty Images


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

*Roberts Will Have Hand on Throttle as Supreme Court Veers Right*

Greg Stohr
Oct 29 2018, 8:00 AMOct 29 2018, 5:26 PMOctober 29 2018, 8:00 AMOctober 29 2018, 5:26 PM


(Bloomberg) -- A shift to to the right is a near certainty for the U.S. Supreme Court. How quickly it will happen is up to Chief Justice John Roberts. 

With Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s confirmation, Roberts is now in firm control of the court’s throttle, positioned to decide whether and when to overturn liberal precedents. 






The stakes could hardly be higher. The court is being called on -- or will be soon -- to rule on abortion, guns, gay rights, religious freedom, campaign finance, voting rights, government regulation and presidential power.

In each area, conservative legal advocates have blazed a clear path they want the court to take. And in each, Roberts seems at least pointed in that direction.

But Roberts, 63, has also made himself the chief guardian of the court’s institutional standing, one who worries about any perception of it as a partisan body. That’s an image that would be hard to dispel if the court started issuing sweeping decisions with the five Republican appointees in the majority and the four Democratic appointees in dissent.

"His record shows a consistently conservative view of the law," said Allison Orr Larsen, a constitutional law professor teaching at Harvard Law School this semester. At the same time, he "seems to care very much about the court as an institution, and he is particularly aware of the fragility of the court when all eyes are watching and people view the justices as just politicians in robes."

Roberts and the court return to the bench Monday when they hear arguments in a pair of cases involving the enforcement of arbitration agreements.

*Clerk to Rehnquist*
Roberts, a 2005 appointee of President George W. Bush, joined the court with an impeccably conservative resume. He worked as a law clerk to then-Justice William Rehnquist, in President Ronald Reagan’s Justice Department and White House, and as deputy to Solicitor General Ken Starr in President George H.W. Bush’s administration.

Roberts has been on the conservative side of almost every 5-4 ideological divide since he became chief justice in 2005, the most glaring exception being his 2012 decision to join the liberal wing in upholding President Barack Obama’s Affordable Care Act.

He has also helped ensure the court’s rightward shift occurs incrementally. When the court considered throwing out a core part of the Voting Rights Act in 2009 as unconstitutional, Roberts instead wrote a narrow opinion that first gave Congress a chance to fix the law. After Congress didn’t act, he wrote a landmark 2013 decision that tossed out the disputed provision.

Similarly, Roberts wrote a 2007 opinion that gave companies, labor unions and interest groups more power to run political ads but didn’t go as far as three conservative colleagues wanted. Three years later, Roberts went the next step, joining that group and a fifth justice in the sweeping Citizens United decision.

*Moving Gradually*
Moving gradually is "in the chief justice’s DNA," Washington appellate lawyer Kannon Shanmugam of Williams & Connolly said last month. Roberts has "demonstrated in his time on the court a real reluctance both to overrule the court’s prior precedents and to move quickly."

But in some areas, Roberts doesn’t seem interested in waiting. He made his opposition to affirmation action clear when he wrote in a 2007 school integration case that "the way to stop discrimination on the basis of race is to stop discriminating on the basis of race."

And in others, his more conservative colleagues could try to push him. Although it takes five justices to issue a majority decision, only four are needed to agree to hear an appeal. For example, four other justices could vote to hear an appeal that challenges the Roe v. Wade abortion-rights ruling, hoping that Roberts will join them after the case is argued.

In his only public appearance since the rancorous fight that preceded Kavanaugh’s Oct. 6 confirmation, Roberts touted the importance of a nonpartisan judiciary. Speaking at the University of Minnesota Law School, Roberts made his point by paraphrasing comments from Kavanaugh at his confirmation hearing.

"As our newest colleague put it, we do not sit on opposite sides of an aisle," Roberts said. "We do not caucus in separate rooms. We do not serve one party or one interest. We serve one nation."

*Battle Over Kavanaugh*
The remarks glossed over the deeply partisan battle over the nomination, including Kavanaugh’s angry insistence that sexual assault allegations against him stemmed from a "calculated and orchestrated political hit."

So far Roberts and his colleagues have managed to muffle any partisan divisions. The court averted a sharp split this week when it shielded Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross from being questioned under oath about his plan to add a citizenship question to the 2020 census. None the liberal justices publicly dissented, perhaps because the court let other aspects of the lawsuits challenging the plan go forward.

The harmony won’t last forever. By next June, the court could be ruling on brewing fights over partisan gerrymandering, the workplace rights of gay and transgender people and Trump’s effort to rescind deportation protections for young undocumented immigrants.

Kavanaugh’s confirmation means conservatives will probably have the upper hand in each of those cases. And in all likelihood it will be Roberts who decides how far the court goes.

©2018 Bloomberg L.P.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2018)

Fox News asshole behavior got to be too much for solid right-winger Matt Drudge today ass he criticized the FN on-air team making jokes about the Pittsburgh synagogue slaughter.  He tweeted "A segment on Fox News this morning where hosts laughed and joked their way through a discussion on political impact of terror was bizarre. Not even 48 hours since blood flowed at synagogue?  Check your soul in the makeup chair!"

I may have to find a more reliable t supporter to balance my news coverage from now on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2018)

Lawsuit: Trump misled investors in money-losing companyby The Associated Press, AP22 minutes ago
NEW YORK -- 

President Donald Trump is accused in a lawsuit of misleading investors who lost money in a multi-level marketing company he endorsed in speeches and on "The Celebrity Apprentice."

The suit filed Monday in Manhattan federal court alleges the president received millions of dollars in exchange for reassuring investors in telephone company ACN there was little risk if they paid fees and incurred other expenses to start selling its phone service to others. The suit says Trump knew the salespeople had little chance of recouping their money and falsely claimed he had done extensive due diligence on the company.

The suit filed by four investors says Trump violated federal anti-racketeering law and is seeking class-action status.

The Trump Organization did not immediately respond to phone and email requests for comment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2018)

Werber noted that the president has embraced the politically fraught label of "nationalist." He said the Nazis were nationalists.

"It's part of his program to instigate his base," Werber said, and "bigots are coming out of the woodwork."

3a2e345a-db61-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Werber noted that the president has embraced the politically fraught label of "nationalist." He said the Nazis were nationalists.
> 
> "It's part of his program to instigate his base," Werber said, and "bigots are coming out of the woodwork."
> 
> 3a2e345a-db61-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


Speaking of politically fraught.  2016 really did a number on you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Werber noted that the president has embraced the politically fraught label of "nationalist." He said the Nazis were nationalists.
> 
> "It's part of his program to instigate his base," Werber said, and "bigots are coming out of the woodwork."
> 
> 3a2e345a-db61-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


Looks pretty diverse to me,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2018)

Fucking intolerant, religious extremist, piece of shit nutters and the con-man Trump.








52f0d816-db8a-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of politically fraught.  2016 really did a number on you people.


Fuck you and all your antisemitic, religious extremist, bullshit believing, piece of shit nutters. You're a fucking imbecile, that fact is well known.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck you and all your antisemitic, religious extremist, bullshit believing, piece of shit nutters. You're a fucking imbecile, that fact is well known.


Youʻre really mad arenʻt you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck you and all your antisemitic, religious extremist, bullshit believing, piece of shit nutters. You're a fucking imbecile, that fact is well known.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre really mad arenʻt you?


For the record, I don't think you're a piece of shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck you and all your antisemitic, religious extremist, bullshit believing, piece of shit nutters. You're a fucking imbecile, that fact is well known.


Pfftttt...
You judgmental buffoon...who the hell do you think you are?
Attempting to tie anyone in the kitchen with the crazy bastard in Pennsylvania is ignorant at best....
The only one who believes in bullshit around here is you, you Daffy mofo & that is well known.
Good lord what a piece of work, run along


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck you and all your antisemitic, religious extremist, bullshit believing, piece of shit nutters. You're a fucking imbecile, that fact is well known.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Oct 29, 2018)

If Don the Con's trade war smothers the economy faster than the GOP banker-lords anticipate, you're gonna see things get ugly fast. They'll abandon him like passengers on the Titanic and who knows what kind of insane crap that lunatic grifter will come up with. 

What a sick man supported by truly damaged or viciously cynical people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If Don the Con's trade war smothers the economy faster than the GOP banker-lords anticipate, you're gonna see things get ugly fast. They'll abandon him like passengers on the Titanic and who knows what kind of insane crap that lunatic grifter will come up with.
> 
> What a sick man supported by truly damaged or viciously cynical people.


At least he isn't Hillary. This is what you get when you elect a radical with questionable citizenship who was elected because he was 1/2 black and is well spoken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Hey, how did those dark kids get in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

*Caravan Crazy!

Migrant Admits Deported from USA for Attempted Murder

88% chance of evading deportation if Cross?*

A previously deported illegal alien who was convicted of attempted murder in the United States is just one of the at least 7,000 migrants traveling to the U.S. in a caravan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

*Looks like the left is toast.*





* 
*
*THE END: Merkel Won't Seek Reelection...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like Trumpism is catching,
*MBGA!*






*Brazilians FINALLY decide!** 
*
*Sweeping Bolsonaro victory...** 
*
*Wants to privatize state companies, liberalize gun ownership, mine rain forest... MORE** 
*
*Readies Trip to USA...*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If Don the Con's trade war smothers the economy faster than the GOP banker-lords anticipate, you're gonna see things get ugly fast. They'll abandon him like passengers on the Titanic and who knows what kind of insane crap that lunatic grifter will come up with.
> 
> What a sick man supported by truly damaged or viciously cynical people.



Are you hoping that happens? C'mon you know you do.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Are you hoping that happens? C'mon you know you do.


Speaking of cynical...


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

Booter said:


> *"To refuse the obligations of international leadership and our duty to remain the last, best hope of Earth for the sake of some half-baked, spurious nationalism cooked up by people who would rather find scapegoats than solve problems, is as unpatriotic as an attachment to any other tired dogma that Americans consigned to the ash heap of history."
> 
> "We live in a land made of ideals, not blood and soil,"
> 
> "We have a moral obligation to continue in our just cause, and we would bring more than shame on ourselves if we don't," - John McCain *



*A bunch of Garbage, appears he could craft a Large pile of Lies out of*
*his years of excuses after crashing a multitude of US Taxpayers*
*hardware......*

*Will the TRUTH ever come out about his association/enabling of Terrorists*
*with American Taxpayers HARD EARNED MONEY ..........*


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If Don the Con's trade war smothers the economy faster than the GOP banker-lords anticipate, you're gonna see things get ugly fast. They'll abandon him like passengers on the Titanic and who knows what kind of insane crap that lunatic grifter will come up with.
> 
> What a sick man supported by truly damaged or viciously cynical people.


*Viciously cynical " Humans " of the knuckle dragging type reside on the Liberal*
*side of the fence and admire the vile disgusting comments of Swindlers such as*
*Chuck Schumer, Diane Feinstein, Nancy Pelosi, Kamala Harris, Cory Booker and*
*yes the Queen of them all Hillary Rodham Clinton who manipulated Nations out*
*of billions of dollars on the promise of winning a Presidency !*

*That smelly Ballfries in Hand is the epitome of a Grifter....*
*What a Sick Man you are to support Her !*


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2018)

"I commented that we had a really wonderful government.  It was uniquely designed in such a fashion that absolute idiots could not wreck it in four years."

Richard Brown, former San Diego County Supervisor, in his article in the book Geologic Hazards in San Diego, published in 1977 by the San Diego Society of Natural History.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Trump plans to sign order terminating birthright citizenship...
https://www.axios.com/trump-birthright-citizenship-executive-order-0cf4285a-16c6-48f2-a933-bd71fd72ea82.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

This sounds rather queer.

Fox News’ Shepard Smith: “There Is No Invasion, No One’s Coming To Get You, There’s Nothing At All to Worry About” (VIDEO)
https://www.redstate.com/sarahquinlan/2018/10/29/fox-news-shepard-smith-there-is-no-invasion-no-ones-coming-to-get-you-theres-nothing-at-all-to-worry-about-video/


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump plans to sign order terminating birthright citizenship...
> https://www.axios.com/trump-birthright-citizenship-executive-order-0cf4285a-16c6-48f2-a933-bd71fd72ea82.html


14th Amendment of US Constitution, Section 1 -- All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.

Article V of US Constitution -- The Congress, whenever two thirds of both houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose amendments to this Constitution, or, on the application of the legislatures of two thirds of the several states, shall call a convention for proposing amendments, which, in either case, shall be valid to all intents and purposes, as part of this Constitution, when ratified by the legislatures of three fourths of the several states, or by conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other mode of ratification may be proposed by the Congress; provided that no amendment which may be made prior to the year one thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any manner affect the first and fourth clauses in the ninth section of the first article; and that no state, without its consent, shall be deprived of its equal suffrage in the Senate.

The 14th Amendment was passed by Congress June 18, 1866, and the ratification by the legislatures of three fourths of the states was completed in 1868.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of cynical...


Not being cynical there wife beater. Just unfortunately stating facts...sad commentary on one's obsession with a  politician is it not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> 14th Amendment of US Constitution, Section 1 -- All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.
> 
> Article V of US Constitution -- The Congress, whenever two thirds of both houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose amendments to this Constitution, or, on the application of the legislatures of two thirds of the several states, shall call a convention for proposing amendments, which, in either case, shall be valid to all intents and purposes, as part of this Constitution, when ratified by the legislatures of three fourths of the several states, or by conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other mode of ratification may be proposed by the Congress; provided that no amendment which may be made prior to the year one thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any manner affect the first and fourth clauses in the ninth section of the first article; and that no state, without its consent, shall be deprived of its equal suffrage in the Senate.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was passed by Congress June 18, 1866, and the ratification by the legislatures of three fourths of the states was completed in 1868.


and subject of the jurisdiction thereof


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not being cynical there wife beater. Just unfortunately stating facts...sad commentary on one's obsession with a  politician is it not?


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and subject of the jurisdiction thereof


And?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This sounds rather queer.
> 
> Fox News’ Shepard Smith: “There Is No Invasion, No One’s Coming To Get You, There’s Nothing At All to Worry About” (VIDEO)
> https://www.redstate.com/sarahquinlan/2018/10/29/fox-news-shepard-smith-there-is-no-invasion-no-ones-coming-to-get-you-theres-nothing-at-all-to-worry-about-video/


Shepard, even though on faux, wants to be a real journalist, one that relays the truth to his audience. You and the other trump-suckers seem to prefer the made-up fantasy world trump provides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shepard, even though on faux, wants to be a real journalist, one that relays the truth to his audience. You and the other trump-suckers seem to prefer the made-up fantasy world trump provides.


Shep Smith isn't dealing with a full deck, OBVI.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shepard, even though on faux, wants to be a real journalist, one that relays the truth to his audience. You and the other trump-suckers seem to prefer the made-up fantasy world trump provides.


Speaking of fantasy Duck
You just made that up Daffy...atta boy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> And?


and they aren't


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and they aren't


That phrase ("subject of the jurisdiction thereof"), even in 1866, referred to the reciprocal rights of diplomats, who were recognized as representatives of their home country and thus not subject to the laws of the country to which they were posted without the permission of their home country.  

There - you have reduced the state of your ignorance today.  You should feel proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> That phrase ("subject of the jurisdiction thereof"), even in 1866, referred to the reciprocal rights of diplomats, who were recognized as representatives of their home country and thus not subject to the laws of the country to which they were posted without the permission of their home country.
> 
> There - you have reduced the state of your ignorance today.  You should feel proud.


We will see, maybe kavanaugh will have a hand in this.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will see, maybe kavanaugh will have a hand in this.


I rescind my comment about you reducing your ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

That's a lot of blow jobs, maybe E-spoola will help her out?
…Trump Seeks $342,000 from Stormy Daniels


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If Don the Con's trade war smothers the economy faster than the GOP banker-lords anticipate, you're gonna see things get ugly fast. They'll abandon him like passengers on the Titanic and who knows what kind of insane crap that lunatic grifter will come up with.
> 
> What a sick man supported by truly damaged or viciously cynical people.


Those f'n deplorables....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2018)

More trump supporters in the news.







e2de04e4-dc61-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Caravan Crazy!*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/29/watch-caravan-migrant-admits-to-previously-being-deported-from-u-s-for-attempted-murder/*
> *Migrant Admits Deported from USA for Attempted Murder*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/29/watch-caravan-migrant-admits-to-previously-being-deported-from-u-s-for-attempted-murder/*
> ...


Send them to Poway...espola will put 'em up & vouch for them....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More trump supporters in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daffy & Bootsie having the time of their lives


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey Daffy here's a couple of your like minded folks... they're antifa, so you must be a supporter


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Send them to Poway...espola will put 'em up & vouch for them....


cruel and unusual


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2018)

*Intel Withdraws Funding For White Supremacist GOP Congressman Steve King*

*Land O'Lakes Withdraws Support For White Supremacist GOP Congressman Steve King


*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2018)

Attorneys for Kansas militia members who conspired to bomb a mosque and apartment complex housing Somali immigrants have asked the court to take into account at a sentencing hearing next month what they called President Donald Trump's rhetoric encouraging violence.

One has asked the judge to also consider the fact that all three men read and shared Russian propaganda on their Facebook feed designed to sow discord in the U.S. political system.

f4c723b2-dc6a-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2018)

More trump supporters in the news.

1e5a4cac-dc77-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Planned Parenthood Action 

*✔* @PPact 




Despicable, egregious, unconstitutional.

Eliminating #birthrightcitizenship would be incredibly harmful & is part of this administration’s radical, hateful agenda to stoke fear in our communities and contribute to many people’s already very real fear of deportation.

Axios 

*✔* @axios

EXCLUSIVE: President Trump plans to sign an executive order that would remove the right to citizenship for babies of non-citizens and unauthorized immigrants born on U.S. soil. https://www.axios.com/trump-birthright-citizenship-executive-order-0cf4285a-16c6-48f2-a933-bd71fd72ea82.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twsocialshare&utm_campaign=organic …

9:55 AM - Oct 30, 2018


223 

1,087 people are talking about this


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

*President Trump Gets a Key Ally in Fight to End Birthright Citizenship*
streiff

I’d like some of what Graham has been eating


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

“Well, you obviously cannot do that.  You know, as a conservative, I’m a believer in following the plain text of the Constitution, and I think in this case the 14th Amendment is pretty clear, and that would involve a very, very lengthy constitutional process.”  -- Paul Ryan, Speaker of the House, referring to t's plan to usurp the US Constitution by executive order.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, he got his photo op,






*Kanye Done With Politics: I've Been Used!*

*BREAKS WITH POTUS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> “Well, you obviously cannot do that.  You know, as a conservative, I’m a believer in following the plain text of the Constitution, and I think in this case the 14th Amendment is pretty clear, and that would involve a very, very lengthy constitutional process.”  -- Paul Ryan, Speaker of the House, referring to t's plan to usurp the US Constitution by executive order.


Paul Ryan is a pro illegal alien douchebag.
Sounds a lot like you.


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Trump Gets a Key Ally in Fight to End Birthright Citizenship*
> streiff
> 
> I’d like some of what Graham has been eating


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paul Ryan is a pro illegal alien douchebag.
> Sounds a lot like you.


Paul Ryan is not running for re-election, so, not being dependent on GOP fundraising, he is free to speak like an honest American patriot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Paul Ryan is not running for re-election, so, not being dependent on GOP fundraising, he is free to speak like an honest American patriot.


He may not be running for re-election, but he will be lobbying the shit out his friends.
I think I see your problem, you don't know what a patriot is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

*Barry, the Happy Muslim.*


US News
*Hey, remember those prisoners President Obama freed from Gitmo in exchange for deserter Bowe Bergdahl*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Hot Air
Harry Reid: It’s insane to reward illegal immigrants by giving their children birthright citizenship

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/30/harry-reid-insane-reward-illegal-immigrants-giving-children-birthright-citizenship/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj8p6yJwLDeAhWIZd8KHRuRASkQqUMwB3oECAcQIQ&usg=AOvVaw1A98dML1XANazJ-xoR-xe4


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

OCTOBER 31, 2018
*Ending Birthright Citizenship*
By Daniel John Sobieski
History, as the saying goes, is a lie agreed upon, and there has perhaps been no bigger lie detrimental to the future  national security and economic well-being of the United States that the 14th Amendment, clearly written to protect the rights of African-American slaves liberated by the first Republican President of the United States, Abraham Lincoln, somehow confers citizenship on the offspring of anybody whose pregnant and can sneak past the U.S. Border Patrol.

U.S. citizenship is rendered meaningless if it is defined as an accident of geography and it is the clear that this was not the intention authors of those who wrote the 14th Amendment and shepherded it into the Constitution. President Trump has rightly targeted birthright citizenship as an historical error that needs to be corrected:

President Trump said in a newly released interview he plans to sign an executive order ending so-called "birthright citizenship" for babies of non-citizens born on U.S. soil -- a move that would mark a major overhaul of immigration policy and trigger an almost-certain legal battle…

Michael Anton, a former national security adviser for Trump, pointed out in July that "there’s a clause in the middle of the amendment that people ignore or they misinterpret – subject to the jurisdiction thereof.”

"What they are saying is, if you are born on U.S. soil subject to the jurisdiction of the United States – meaning you’re the child of citizens or the child of legal immigrants, then you are entitled to citizenship,” Anton told Fox News’ Tucker Carlson in July. “If you are here illegally, if you owe allegiance to a foreign nation, if you’re the citizen of a foreign country, that clause does not apply to you.”

Anton is stunningly correct and clearly echoes the sentiments and legislative intent of the authors of the 14th Amendment. The only question is whether this historical error is better corrected though a clarifying amendment, legislation, or through a Trump executive order. GOP Rep. Steve King, R-IA, has proposed legislation:



In January of this year, Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) proposed the Birthright Citizenship Act of 2015 (HR 140) that seeks to amend current law by making requirements for citizenship more narrow, and, in King’s opinion, more constitutional…

“A Century ago it didn’t matter very much that a practice began that has now grown into a birthright citizenship, an anchor baby agenda,” King said. “When they started granting automatic citizenship on all babies born in the United States they missed the clause in the 14th Amendment that says, ‘And subject to the jurisdiction thereof.’ So once the practice began, it grew out of proportion and today between 340,000 and 750,000 babies are born in America each year that get automatic citizenship even though both parents are illegal immigrants. That has got to stop.”…

King’s bill seeks to amend section 301 of the Immigration and Nationality Act to clarify those classes of individuals born in the United States who are nationals and citizens of the United States at birth. The bill states that a person born in the United States is a citizen if one parent is “(1) a citizen or national of the United States, (2) an alien lawfully admitted for permanent residence in the United States whose residence is in the United States; or (3) an alien performing active service in the armed forces.”

But some would argue that no clarifying legislation is necessary and that as a result of President Trump’s appointment of originalist interpreters of the Constitution to the Supreme Court, the original intent of the 14th Amendment can be restored.

The Supreme Court has never said birthright citizenship is constitutional and legal scholars have noted that supporters of birthright citizenship, a gross misinterpretation of the 14th Amendment, ignore the intentions of those who wrote it.

*Peter H. Schuck, Yale University’s Simeon E. Baldwin Professor of Law Emeritus and self-described “militant moderate,” reiterated his opinion Monday that birthright citizenship is not required by the U.S. Constitution. Though opposed to many of the president’s positions, he was surprised the administration has not made opposition to citizenship for the children of illegal aliens more central to its immigration policy…*
On at least one key immigration stance, however, Schuck appears to be in agreement with President Trump. In the 1990s, along with Yale Political Scientist Rogers Smith, he determined, in a book called _Citizenship Without Consent_, that the policy of granting citizenship to everyone born on American soil, including so-called “anchor-babies” -- those born to illegal aliens -- was not mandated by the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution as is popularly trumpeted by open-borders supporters. Trump came to the same conclusion on the campaign trail, once stating, “We’re the only ones dumb enough, stupid enough to have it.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

Satire, so don't get upset --

https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/trump-strips-citizenship-from-children-of-immigrants-thus-disqualifying-himself-from-presidency?mbid=social_facebook&fbclid=IwAR1s0g6Kxoq7f_0ZIQaoJvJWY9O7z6xyX-pGgmGLPNwv621_wIKD3GzIrJY


----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, he got his photo op,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clown Trump has turned the oval office into a circus.  What a buffoon.


----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

*Who has left Trump's administration and orbit?*
President Donald Trump's administration has been marked by a series of exits from high-ranking officials. Appointments expected to last for years have only made it a matter of days, ending in chaotic departures. An analysis of the rate of departures by the Brookings Institution found that Trump's staff turnover is higher than the five previous presidents. 

https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2017/08/politics/trump-admin-departures-trnd/

Trump said he only hires the best people what a fucking joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> The clown Trump has turned the oval office into a circus.  What a buffoon.


Racist.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> The clown Trump has turned the oval office into a circus.  What a buffoon.


Circus or using an intern as a humidor...oval office ain't what it used to be huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Who has left Trump's administration and orbit?*
> President Donald Trump's administration has been marked by a series of exits from high-ranking officials. Appointments expected to last for years have only made it a matter of days, ending in chaotic departures. An analysis of the rate of departures by the Brookings Institution found that Trump's staff turnover is higher than the five previous presidents.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2017/08/politics/trump-admin-departures-trnd/
> ...


CNN=Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2018)

The Affordable Care Act's sixth sign-up season opens Thursday amid stabilizing premiums and more choice for consumers.

Nationally, average premiums are going up only by low single-digit percentages for 2019. In some states, and for some types of plans, premiums will decline. Fewer areas will see increases. Insurers also are expanding their participation.

Health care ranks among voters' top concerns going into next week's midterm elections.

1d098cf0-dd21-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN=Fake News.


So none of that really happened?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> So none of that really happened?


Who cares?
CNN just spouts nonsense, just like you.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> CNN just spouts nonsense, just like you.


It has been obvious from your start here, what with your promise to post lies and insults every day, that you don't care about the truth of what you post.  Thank you for the direct confirmation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> It has been obvious from your start here, what with your promise to post lies and insults every day, that you don't care about the truth of what you post.  Thank you for the direct confirmation.


Dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*GREAT: 'Robust' jobs market sees another 227,000 hires...*

_*Wages and salaries jump by 3.1%; Highest level in decade...*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Affordable Care Act's sixth sign-up season opens Thursday amid stabilizing premiums and more choice for consumers.
> 
> Nationally, average premiums are going up only by low single-digit percentages for 2019. In some states, and for some types of plans, premiums will decline. Fewer areas will see increases. Insurers also are expanding their participation.
> 
> ...


*Raise taxes or ration health care? Why single-payer won't work in California. Yet*
March 13, 2018 12:01 AM

Updated March 13, 2018 04:06 PM

Betty Doumas-Toto's health insurance premium rose nearly 48 percent in January, to $800 per month for an Affordable Care Act plan. She and her husband are both Los Angeles freelancers in the film industry and are draining their savings trying to keep up with their monthly payments.

A Pomona mother of five named Claudia, who is undocumented, can't get health insurance because of her immigration status. She's losing her hearing, but can't afford tests a doctor ordered because the costs are too high.

At an elder care home in the Sacramento suburbs, small business owners Harue Seki and her father Nori Seki say their 13 employees largely use Medi-Cal and rely on the emergency room when they get sick.

"We'd really like to be able to offer them health care ... but we can't afford it, Harue Seki said. "It makes it very difficult to compete as a small business owner."

The three women hope California will lead the nation in building the first universal, taxpayer-financed "single payer" health care system independent from the federal government. The state would take over the business of health care, cut out insurance companies and become the sole payer for all services, including primary care, surgeries and prescription drugs.

The idea is not new. Republican Gov. Earl Warren suggested a taxpayer-financed universal health care system in 1945. Voters considered and defeated a version of universal care in 2004. Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger vetoed a single-payer bill in 2006.

Now there is renewed interest, as proponents like Sen. Kamala Harris and gubernatorial candidate Gavin Newsom see single-payer as the solution to Republican-led efforts to unravel Obamacare. Evidence already shows the law is collapsing under the weight of soaring out-of-pocket costs and fewer affordable coverage options.

As a result, Americans are spending more of their income on medical care, delaying treatments or rationing medicine. Some are opting out of purchasing insurance altogether.

"What happens when our savings is gone? I get scared," Doumas-Toto said. "Democrats in California have a chance to do something about that. They need to be brave."

The idea is being strenuously pushed in the Legislature by the California Nurses Association, but has stalled amid Democratic opposition in the Assembly and is most likely dead for the year. No one has made a detailed proposal with a financing plan. Gov. Jerry Brown is skeptical.

Tremendous uncertainty exists over how a state-based single-payer system would work. No matter how it's crafted, the costs would be steep. *Californians likely would face huge increases to their tax bills *- both to pay for it initially and to cover inevitable cost increases in the future.

Creating such a system would cost $400 billion per year, more than double the state budget, according to an estimate by the nonpartisan Legislative Analyst's Office, one the nurses dispute.

entire article:
https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article201541734.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2018)

I laugh at you every time I look in here. How can grown adults be so gullible and or disingenuous and purely partisan over country and commonsense. It becomes easier to see how populations can be swayed to go against their own overall good and how trump was elected. People are sheep and trump followers are the dumbest sheep in the herd.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I laugh at you every time I look in here. How can grown adults be so gullible and or disingenuous and purely partisan over country and commonsense. It becomes easier to see how populations can be swayed to go against their own overall good and how trump was elected. People are sheep and trump followers are the dumbest sheep in the herd.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> CNN just spouts nonsense, just like you.


Case in point...

https://www.newsweek.com/cnn-don-lemon-says-biggest-terror-threat-white-men-start-doing-something-1195262


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Case in point...
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/cnn-don-lemon-says-biggest-terror-threat-white-men-start-doing-something-1195262


What did he get wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*President Trump Swats Paul Ryan for Attacking Him on Birthright Citizenship

‘focus on holding Majority’!*

“Paul Ryan should be focusing on holding the Majority rather than giving his opinions on Birthright Citizenship, something he knows nothing about!” Trump wrote on Twitter


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Case in point...
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/cnn-don-lemon-says-biggest-terror-threat-white-men-start-doing-something-1195262


Maybe he hasn't been to Chicago, Baltimore, Los Angeles and Cleveland.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Trump Swats Paul Ryan for Attacking Him on Birthright Citizenship*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/31/donald-trump-swats-paul-ryan-for-challenging-idea-to-end-birthright-citizenship/*
> *‘focus on holding Majority’!*
> 
> “Paul Ryan should be focusing on holding the Majority rather than giving his opinions on Birthright Citizenship, something he knows nothing about!” Trump wrote on Twitter


Oh, the irony!  T criticizing someone for having an opinion on something about which he knows nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, the irony!  T criticizing someone for having an opinion on something about which he knows nothing.


Sounds just like you, all of the time.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> What did he get wrong?


Tisk, tisk wife beater.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Tisk, tisk wife beater.


I asked what he got wrong, not what you are getting wrong.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I asked what he got wrong, not what you are getting wrong.


What I'm I getting wrong?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I asked what he got wrong, not what you are getting wrong.


What did he get right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*THE TRUE HISTORY OF MILLSTONE BABIES*
October 31, 2018




Having mastered fake news, now the media are trying out a little fake history. 

In the news business, new topics are always popping up, from the Logan Act and the emoluments clause to North Korea. The all-star panels rush to Wikipedia, so they can pretend to be experts on things they knew nothing about an hour earlier. 

Such is the case today with "anchor babies" and "birthright citizenship." People who know zilch about the history of the 14th Amendment are pontificating magnificently and completely falsely on the issue du jour. 

If you'd like to be the smartest person at your next cocktail party by knowing the truth about the 14th Amendment, this is the column for you! 

Of course the president can end the citizenship of "anchor babies" by executive order -- for the simple reason that no Supreme Court or U.S. Congress has ever conferred such a right. 

It's just something everyone believes to be true. 

How could anyone -- even a not-very-bright person -- imagine that granting citizenship to the children of illegal aliens is actually in our Constitution? 

The first question would be:_ Why would they do that?_ It's like being accused of robbing a homeless person. WHY WOULD I? 

The Supreme Court has stated -- repeatedly! -- that the "main object" of the citizenship clause of the 14th Amendment "was to settle the question ... as to the citizenship of free negroes," making them "citizens of the United States and of the state in which they reside." 

Democrats, the entire media and House Speaker Paul Ryan seem to have forgotten the Civil War. They believe that, immediately after a war that ended slavery, Americans rose up as one and demanded that the children of illegals be granted citizenship! 

_You know what's really bothering me? If someone comes into the country illegally and has a kid, that kid should be an American citizen!_ 




YOU MEAN THAT'S NOT ALREADY IN THE CONSTITUTION? 

Give me a scenario -- just one scenario -- where the post-Civil War amendments would be intended to grant citizenship to the kids of Chinese ladies flying to birthing hospitals in California, or pregnant Latin Americans sneaking across the border in the back of flatbed trucks. 

You can make it up. It doesn't have to be a true scenario. Any scenario! 

As the court has explained again and again and again: 

"(N)o one can fail to be impressed with the one pervading purpose found in (the 13th, 14th and 15th) amendments, lying at the foundation of each, and without which none of them would have been even suggested; we mean the freedom of the slave race, the security and firm establishment of that freedom, and the protection of the newly made freeman and citizen from the oppressions of those who had formerly exercised unlimited dominion over him." 

That's why the amendment refers to people who are "subject to the jurisdiction" of the United States "and of the state wherein they reside." For generations, African-Americans were domiciled in this country. The only reason they weren't citizens was because of slavery, which the country had just fought a civil war to end. 

The 14th Amendment fixed that. 

The amendment didn't even make Indians citizens. Why? Because it was about freed slaves. Sixteen years after the 14th Amendment was ratified, the Supreme Court held that an American Indian, John Elk, was not a citizen, despite having been born here. 

Instead, Congress had to pass a separate law making Indians citizens, which it did, more than half a century after the adoption of the 14th Amendment. (It's easy to miss -- the law is titled: "THE INDIAN CITIZENSHIP ACT OF 1924.") Why would such a law be necessary if simply being born in the U.S. was enough to confer citizenship? 

Even today, the children of diplomats and foreign ministers are not granted citizenship on the basis of being born here. 

President Trump, unlike his critics, honors black history by recognizing that the whole purpose of the Civil War amendments was to guarantee the rights of freed slaves. 

But the left has always been bored with black people. If they start gassing on about "civil rights," you can be sure it will be about transgenders, the abortion ladies or illegal aliens. Liberals can never seem remember the people whose ancestors were brought here as slaves, i.e., the only reason we even have civil rights laws. 

Still, it requires breathtaking audacity to use the Civil War amendments to bring in cheap foreign labor, which drives down the wages of African-Americans -- the very people the amendments were written to protect! 

Whether the children born to legal immigrants are citizens is controversial enough. But at least there's a Supreme Court decision claiming that they are -- U.S. v. Wong Kim Ark. That's "birthright citizenship." 

It's something else entirely to claim that an illegal alien, subject to deportation, can drop a baby and suddenly claim to be the parent of a "citizen." 

This crackpot notion was concocted by liberal zealot Justice William Brennan and slipped into a footnote as dicta in a 1982 case. "Dicta" means it was not the ruling of the court, just a random aside, with zero legal significance. 

Left-wing activists seized on Brennan's aside and browbeat everyone into believing that anchor babies are part of our great constitutional heritage, emerging straight from the pen of James Madison. 

No Supreme Court has ever held that children born to illegal aliens are citizens. No Congress has deliberated and decided to grant that right. It's a made-up right, grounded only in the smoke and mirrors around Justice Brennan's 1982 footnote. 

Obviously, it would be better if Congress passed a law clearly stating that children born to illegals are not citizens. (Trump won't be president forever!) But until that happens, the president of the United States is not required to continue a ridiculous practice that has absolutely no basis in law. 

It's often said that journalism is the first draft of history. As we now we see, fake news is the first draft of fake history. 

COPYRIGHT 2018 ANN COULTER


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> I asked what he got wrong, not what you are getting wrong.


Meanwhile while Lemon the racist is going after whitey, murder is still the norm in Chicago...

https://heyjackass.com/
Seriously this is one crazy ass site...got to be a fulltime job

Maybe if they were *gay*, black men shooting each other he would care.​


----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist.


You're right Trump is a racist.  Good to see you getting your head out of your ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Meanwhile while Lemon the racist is going after whitey, murder is still the norm in Chicago...
> 
> https://heyjackass.com/
> Seriously this is one crazy ass site...got to be a fulltime job
> ...


Whitey can't get a break these days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> You're right Trump is a racist.  Good to see you getting your head out of your ass.


Are you here to help stormy pay her debt?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whitey can't get a break these days.


Maybe affirmative action can be applied to whitey's now!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Maybe affirmative action can be applied to whitey's now!


They are the new minority in Ca I believe.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are the new minority in Ca I believe.


Oh dear! Now affirmative action is attacked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Oh dear! Now affirmative action is attacked.


Didn't they outlaw that?
I think they did after it brought us Sotomayor.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Oh dear! Now affirmative action is attacked.


Attacked? What a fool.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Attacked? What a fool.


Hey yogi. Your odd.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 1, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey yogi. Your odd.


Simpleton.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 1, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey yogi. Your odd.


You're.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Perez Hilton: ‘I Despise Trump, But I Agree’ on Ending Birthright Citizenship


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Lets see if Balsey Ford does the same,
Kavanaugh Sends $600k GoFundMe to Charity


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perez Hilton: ‘I Despise Trump, But I Agree’ on Ending Birthright Citizenship


You certainly are digging deep when you use Perez Hilton as your foil.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are digging deep when you use Perez Hilton as your foil.


Just posting some info from someone you can identify with.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just posting some info from someone you can identify with.


Just so you know, you aren't worth responding to as you are an admitted liar and obviously are here just looking for some attention, good luck with that,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2018)

Just another trump supporter going to prison for the rest of their life.







d27d5e3a-ddf9-11e8-9398-f451e611f709


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another trump supporter going to prison for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be an old girl friend of yours...how else would you know she was a Trump supporter?
Or are you just making shit up again Daffy...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know, you aren't worth responding to as you are an admitted liar and obviously are here just looking for some attention, good luck with that,


As the idiot responds to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are digging deep when you use Perez Hilton as your foil.


You sure respond to me a lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

*This is fricken funny and true.*

*Bryan Lewis - I think my dog's a Democrat (Official Video) - YouTube*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know, you aren't worth responding to as you are an admitted liar and obviously are here just looking for some attention, good luck with that,


Just so you know, the ignore button is your best, most reliable response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know, you aren't worth responding to as you are an admitted liar and obviously are here just looking for some attention, good luck with that,


Okay, you two get a room already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

OPINION
*Published* 1 hour ago
*Newt Gingrich: My midterm predictions – Trump Revolution is safe even if Dems take the House*





By Newt Gingrich | Fox News

*Newt Gingrich's honest look at the 2018 midterm races*
Former House speaker and Fox News contributor gives his take on the balance of power in Washington.

There is one clear certainty about Tuesday’s midterm elections. Democratic Sen. Chuck Schumer of New York will not become the Senate majority leader.



I have looked at every Senate race this year, and I do not see any way the Democrats can win majority control of the chamber when voters cast ballots just a few days from now.


The supposed blue wave broke before making it to shore. This is a much bigger breakthrough in national government than you might have expected.

If the Democrats acquire a majority in the Senate they could block every person President Trump nominates for federal judgeships. Now that this seems unlikely, Majority Leader Mitch McConnell of Kentucky and the Senate Republicans will continue the amazing shift of the courts back toward a reliance on the Constitution as the source of legal decision-making.

This shift of the courts was the biggest achievement of President Trump’s first two years. Now it is likely guaranteed to continue.


If the Democrats acquire a Senate majority they would launch dozens of investigations and help hobble the senior leadership of the government. They would make life endlessly frustrating for Trump appointees.

Instead of developing new policies, the president’s team would be absorbed with preparing for unending, irritating – but dangerous – hearings. Their time and energy for new reforms and new policies would be severely limited.

A Democratic Senate would pursue hearings on issues Democrats thought would keep their base excited and enthusiastic.

Among the biggest losers Tuesday will be the would-be Democratic presidential candidates mired in the minority.

The outbursts of Democratic Sens. Cory “Spartacus” Booker of New Jersey and Kamala Harris of California at the Senate confirmation hearing for now-Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh were early indications of the frustrations of trying to run for president while being in the minority.

Sens. Booker, Harris, Kirsten Gillibrand of New York, Bernie Sanders of Vermont, and Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts are among those who will lack the majority pulpit to schedule the right hearings on the right topics to maximize favorable publicity.

Depending on the scale of the Democratic defeat, Schumer may face a rebellion against his own leadership for failing to bring his party into the majority.

While Schumer kept his Democratic team together on big questions – such as opposing tax cuts and Kavanaugh’s nomination to the Supreme Court – Republican Leader McConnell simply kept on winning, despite a breathtakingly small margin in the Senate, where Republicans hold 51 of 100 seats.

Four Republicans deserve credit for keeping the Senate in Republican control: President Trump; McConnell; National Republican Senatorial Committee Chair Sen. Cory Gardner of Colorado; and Republican National Committee (RNC) Chair Ronna McDaniel.

President Trump has been the foundation for everything because he assembled the red state majority. His policies, mass rallies, tweets and media savvy have kept that majority together for two years.

The president may not have broadened his base, but he has certainly solidified and educated it. If Sen. Joe Manchin, D-W.Va. loses Tuesday, it will be a sign that no candidate can overcome being on the wrong team in a state President Trump carried by a 42 percent margin.

McConnell has once again vindicated his methodical, steady approach to governing. His memoir, “The Long Game,” is filled with examples of how patient and persistent he is.

McConnell helped recruit and fund Republican Senate candidates and in some cases provided campaign managers. When necessary, he has talked bluntly with incumbent senators to get them to do what is needed for re-election

McConnell’s consistency in working with Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley, R-Iowa, to get Kavanaugh approved for the Supreme Court may have been the final turning point in defining the Senate elections in the key states.

Gardner did a superb job of working with all his Senate Republican colleagues and the Trump White House to recruit the candidates who had the potential to win. Without these strong, competitive candidates, the opportunity for a Republican victory would never have materialized in a number of states.

It is easy to forget how much Republicans shot ourselves in the foot with weak – and sometimes downright weird – candidates in 2012 and 2014. Not a single unforced error was made in recruiting candidates for this year.

RNC Chair McDaniel has had the wisdom, energy and perseverance to do an outstanding job of fundraising and then focusing that fundraising to expand and deepen the Republican ground game nationally.

There are some key reasons Republicans won eight of 10 special elections for the House these past two years. One of them is the extra votes turned out by the RNC’s local neighborhood outreach program.

McDaniel deserves credit for the vision to grow the system – even beyond its 2016 base. She has had the energy to raise the money and the personality to keep the party focused on winning instead of bickering.

Speaking of 2016, if the size of the Republican victory Tuesday shocks the media and the left, some credit must go to the years of hard work by former RNC Chair Reince Priebus and his leadership in building a big enough system to help win hard-fought states like Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin.

Control of the 435-member House in Tuesday’s elections will be a tough contest that could go either way. I think the GOP range is probably a low of 204 to a high of 229. A party needs at least 218 seats to have majority control of the House. None of us will know for sure which party comes up on top until the votes are counted.

Opinion polls are about as meaningful as they were in 2016, and the so-called experts are probably as right as they were in 2016 when they just misread reality and imposed their own models.

The Senate as an institution is settled. Individual Senate races are still up in the air, but the general picture is clear.

There is no circumstance where Schumer can become majority leader. At a minimum, we will have a two-vote Republican majority after Tuesday.

McConnell’s majority will certainly grow. My current conservative estimate is a GOP gain of three seats from the 51 seats Republicans currently hold. My optimistic prediction is a gain so high I am afraid to put in writing. Leader McConnell dislikes and distrusts projections, so I will keep my much more positive number to myself.

The Trump Revolution will be safe and continue to grow in the Senate – and that is an amazing outcome for this year


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Now that he has admitted that his magabomber theory report was just all lies, why does Geraldo Rivera still have a job?  

Oh, wait -- it's with Fox News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2018)

President Donald Trump says he told the U.S. military mobilizing at the Southwest border that if migrants try to throw rocks at them, the troops should act as though the rocks are "rifles."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump says he told the U.S. military mobilizing at the Southwest border that if migrants try to throw rocks at them, the troops should act as though the rocks are "rifles."


Rocks kill. You dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Get a Grip Oprah.
One Dumb Bitch.



NBCBLK

✔@NBCBLK
https://twitter.com/NBCBLK/status/1058042073734135808


Oprah: “I'm here today because of the men and because of the women who were lynched, who were humiliated, who were discriminated against, who were suppressed, who were repressed and oppressed ... I refuse to let their sacrifices be in vain."

10:04 AM - Nov 1, 2018


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump says he told the U.S. military mobilizing at the Southwest border that if migrants try to throw rocks at them, the troops should act as though the rocks are "rifles."


Fake news


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*OCTOBER JOBS: +250K...*
*MANUFACTURING: +32K...*
*HISPANIC UNEMPLOYMENT ALL TIME LOW...*
*WAGE GAINS STRONGEST IN DECADE...*
*POLL: TRUMP APPROVAL 51%...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*THIS JUST IN,
RECORD 156,562,000 EMPLOYED  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh Beto Beto Beto,







By playing this video you agree to Twitter's use of cookies

This use may include analytics, personalization, and ads.

Learn more

James O'Keefe  @JamesOKeefeIII 



BREAKING @PVeritas_Action: BREAKING: "Nobody needs to know" Beto Campaign Appears to Illegally Spend Funds on Supplies for Caravan Aliens, Campaign Manager Says "Don't Worry" https://www.projectveritasaction.com/2018/11/01/beto/ …

6:04 PM - Nov 1, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Media
*UH OH! Latest Project Veritas videos look BAD for the Beto O’Rourke campaign*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2018)

Ah yes, SoCalSoccer forum home of the frightened little twits . . . the "caravan" is only 2,500 miles away! BOO!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

DEMOCRATS’ DREAM TEAM
*Pelosi’s anti-Trump leadership slate takes shape as ex-Speaker eyes return to power*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*STARBUCKS GETS IT, FINALLY.*
*My daughter was sooo excited to see these this AM.*

*Do Starbucks' 2018 holiday cup designs embrace Christmas? The controversy continues*
Updated Nov 1, 8:18 PM; Posted Nov 1, 7:51 PM





Starbucks's latest batch of seasonally themed cups will debut Friday. (Photo via Starbucks) (Starbucks)




49 shares
By The Washington Post

Stars, stripes, flames and coffee cherries, all adorned in cheerful shades of red and green.

These are the four designs included in Starbucks's latest batch of seasonally themed cups, which will debut Friday as the company kicks off the holiday season. This year, the coffee-making titan said it wanted to "look to the past" and draw inspiration from its signature Christmas blend.

Straightforward enough, right? Well - for some reason - it isn't.

The cups seem harmless at first, granting consumers a festive way to enjoy their favorite sugary - and sometimes over-the-top - beverages. But in recent years, watching some of Starbucks's seasonal design choices trigger controversy has become a holiday tradition in itself.

In 2015, for example, the company introduced a plain red holiday cup, ending a string of designs that featured more explicit holiday symbols, such as ornaments and reindeer, dating to 1997. Upon introducing the minimalist cup, Starbucks Vice President Jeffrey Fields said it was a way to "usher in the holidays with a purity of design that welcomes all of our stories."

The biggest story emerged soon afterward, however, when self-described evangelist Joshua Feuerstein posted a now-infamous rant on Facebook, slamming the coffee chain's design choice. He exclaimed in the video, "Do you realize that Starbucks wanted to take Christ and Christmas off of their brand-new cups? That's why they're just plain red!"

Feuerstein wasn't alone in his ire. That same year, at a campaign rally, then-candidate Donald Trump also criticized the cups, suggesting that there was "No more 'Merry Christmas' at Starbucks. No more."

"Maybe we should boycott Starbucks," Trump added.

In 2017, Starbucks went a different route - crafting a white design with doodles that encouraged customers to decorate and color the cup to their liking. But the doodles included two interlocked hands that some interpreted as belonging to a same-sex couple. This upset some, who believed the cup's design unnecessarily promoted a "gay agenda."

Back then, Starbucks told the New York Times that it would leave it up to customers to interpret what was on the cup.

This year, the question from 2015 returns: Is Starbucks truly embracing Christmas?

A CNN article published Thursday morning suggests as much. In the article, titled "Starbucks is doubling down on Christmas with its new holiday cups," Chief Operating Officer Roz Brewer said the company had "listened to customers" and realized they "loved the tradition of Christmas."

Starbucks unveils new holiday cups
Brewer said Starbucks realized that last year's cup design "didn't resonate with some, but it did resonate with others." She also told CNN that this year's cups are "not only retro, but true to who we are."

Beth Egan, an associate professor of advertising at Syracuse University, told The Washington Post that she doesn't think the latest batch of cups reflect Christmas or any one holiday in particular.

"They have a nice array of images that sort of play to Christmas from the red and green standpoint," Egan said. "But if you look at the star, it could just as easily be a Star of David."

Egan said she thinks some groups, such as conservative Christians, may be actively looking to pick fights with Starbucks's designs because of the stances the company has taken on certain issues, such as same-sex marriage.

"I find the ire interesting. I think some people are looking to be angry," Egan said.

On the controversy surrounding the hands on last year's cup, she added: "If you look at the overall design of that cup, they're cartoon hands. . . . How do you make a cartoon hand male or female?"

In a statement to The Post, Starbucks spokeswoman Sanja Gould said that, above all, the company aspires to create a "real sense of community and connection between our baristas and customers."

"As a brand that is intensely personal, we are humbled by how passionate customers are about our holiday cups," Gould said.

And for those who liked the plain red cup from 2015, don't fret: Starbucks is giving out limited-edition reusable red cups to customers Friday while supplies last


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh Oprah,
“I’m here today because of the men and because of the women who were lynched, who were humiliated, who were discriminated against, who were suppressed, who were repressed and oppressed, for the right, for the equality at the polls, and I want you to know that their blood is seeped into my DNA, and I refuse to let their sacrifices be in vain.”

*So I want you to vote for the party of FDR, the KKK and Jim Crow.*

*Like I said, one dumb bitch.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*'Colossal collapse' in gas prices expected heading into midterm elections*
Nathan Bomey, USA TODAY Published 9:18 a.m. ET Nov. 2, 2018





If you’re thinking about relocating...and traffic is a major concern, you may want to check out Waze’s annual Driver Satisfaction Index. Buzz 60's Chandra Lanier has the story. Buzz60

TWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE
Gas prices are expected to plunge sharply in the final days leading up to the midterm elections, potentially nearing $2 per gallon at some stations in low-tax states.

The sudden respite at the pump comes from sharply lower oil prices and declining wholesale gasoline prices.

Oil Price Information Service analyst Tom Kloza said it could amount to a "colossal collapse" in prices for consumers: from a $2.78 national average on Friday to as low as $2.50 by Tuesday.

"There’s the possibility you could see some prices flirt with $2 a gallon in the next 10 days or so in some of the low-tax areas," Kloza said. "For now it's going to be a great break."

The break comes after gas approached four-year highs in October, topping a national average of $2.90 per gallon at one point.

Prices have already fallen by 6 cents per gallon over the last week, according to AAA. But they remain 27 cents higher than a year ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

So, what has changed over there?
I will give you 1 hint, the most popular name is;






*‘Wild West’ Britain: Police Reveal 69,000 Children Wounded a Year in Violent Crime Wave*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Leon Neal/Getty
2 Nov 2018174

2:33
*Children as young as nine are carrying knives and 69,000 a year are wounded by blades as areas turn into a “Wild West” thanks to the UK’s violent crime wave, a senior police officer has said.*
Assistant chief constable Jacqueline Sebire of Bedfordshire police said that after more than 20 years in the force, the past few years has felt “completely different,” adding:



“Wild West? It can be… it’s happening in broad daylight, they’re in public spaces.”




She was speaking to a joint summit of the Association of Police and Crime Commissioners and the National Police Chiefs’ Council summit in London, where other top cops expressed concern about rising violent crime and slammed the focus on hate crimes and offensive comments.

THe senior officer explained that in the year to June there were 69,000 child woundings — defined as a stabbing or other violent incident resulting in a severe injury to a child aged between ten and 15 years old — an increase of 4,000 on the year before.

According to _The Times_, she said: “This feels completely different. I’ve worked in some really challenging London boroughs.




She continued: “This level of violence, this constant torrent of every single day another stabbing, another violent incident that we can’t seem to get ahead of.”

Adding: “There are children as young as 12 involved in stabbings. We have nine and 10-year-olds carrying knives.”

Sebire also explained how violent clashes were happening in public spaces in broad daylight, showing footage of youths shooting each other in a car park.

The “disregard to some of the consequences or that they might get found out, that’s what feels different to me”, she said. “We’ve always had violence, we’ve always had people shoot and stab each other.

“But the level of increase and just how sustained it is… it’s just constant. I worry that if we can’t get this right with [agency] partners, and as a society and a community, I do worry that this will continue.”

According to statistics released last month, one in five adults in England and Wales experienced crime last year whilst knife crime in London has hit its highest ever level.

For the year ending June 2018, homicide has risen by 14 percent, violent crime involving blades or knives by 12 percent, sexual offences by 18 percent, and robbery by 22 percent


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

It figures Pocahontas II [cameltoe Harris] was behind this.


US News
*HOLY S*IT: Woman who claimed Brett Kavanaugh raped her now says she made the whole thing up*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what has changed over there?
> I will give you 1 hint, the most popular name is;
> 
> 
> ...


The cartoon reminds me of an old poster I loved to read.
SALT.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It figures Pocahontas II [cameltoe Harris] was behind this.
> 
> 
> US News
> *HOLY S*IT: Woman who claimed Brett Kavanaugh raped her now says she made the whole thing up*


Anyone surprised?
Nope.


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "I commented that we had a really wonderful government.  It was uniquely designed in such a fashion that absolute idiots could not wreck it in four years."
> 
> Richard Brown, former San Diego County Supervisor, in his article in the book Geologic Hazards in San Diego, published in 1977 by the San Diego Society of Natural History.



*When you try to save face talking Politics.....Filthy Filner will always POP UP.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone surprised?
> Nope.


*Nope.....*

*Kamalatoe Harris and Willy the Grifter Brown.......What a pair they were.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

*New York Times: 'Best Time' for American Employees in Maybe 50 Years*



_





AP Photo/Charlie Riedel
NEIL MUNRO 3 Nov 2018 


*The New York Times said on November 2 that President Donald Trump’s high-pressure economy “is the best time for the American labor market in at least 18 years and maybe closer to 50.”*

In 1968, per capita wages and salaries grew by 6.65 percent, after inflation is included, and then it grew by another 5.4 percent in 1969, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2018)

Another proud trump fan shows his true self.







The man who shot and killed two people in a Tallahassee yoga studio appears to have made a series of racist and misogynistic videos four years ago.

Police say that on Friday night Scott Paul Beierle posed as a customer at the yoga studio and then suddenly started shooting people. He killed two women and injured five others. Beierle then fatally shot himself.

In a series of videos that were posted to YouTube in 2014, Beierle criticized how black people dress and speak and called women who date black men "whores." In another video he also complained about an "invasion" from Central America, while in another he ranted about the women who he said had caused him to become a misogynist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

Hanoi Jane parallels Trump and Hitler and rise of the Third Reich

KAREN TOWNSEND Posted at 5:31 pm on November 03, 2018

_ 




It’s election time so the name calling is in peak use. One particular insult can always be counted on against a Republican and it’s in no short supply now. Republican presidents are usually referred to as Hitler and this year is no different. Never mind that it’s a mid-term election and not a presidential election year.





Actress Jane Fonda, a.k.a. Hanoi Jane is the latest celeb to make headlines by paralleling the rise of Adolf Hitler and President Trump. She was in a very supportive environment – she was being honored along with some other liberal women in New York City at the Women’s Media Awards.

“If you’ve read anything about the rise of the Third Reich and Adolf Hitler, you will see the parallels,” Fonda said. “Attacking the media is the first step in the move towards fascism. The cornerstone to democracy is an independent, democratic media.”

The Grace and Frankie star added that “civility” is also under attack. “And we don’t have to take it anymore. Voting is the way to stop it. Everybody has to vote.”

That’s right. The woman who just compared President Trump to Hitler says civility is under attack. You can’t make this stuff up. Nothing says civility like inserting Hitler into a conversation about a person of a different political philosophy, right? Ugh. Irony is dead in 2018.

Remember when the left labeled President George W. Bush as Bushitler? The Hitler tag doesn’t just happen in America, it happens worldwide now. It’s usually a lazy way to make a distinction between right and wrong. Hey, you know what was wrong? It was very wrong – I’m one who believes it was treasonous – when Jane Fonda traipsed off to North Vietnam and showed compassion and comfort to our communist enemy during the Vietnam war. She was photographed straddling an antiaircraft gun, used to shoot down American planes and I will never shake that image from my memory. As far as I’m concerned, she should never have been allowed back into America.
_


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another proud trump fan shows his true self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Can you explain to the Forum why his lips are pursed.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hanoi Jane parallels Trump and Hitler and rise of the Third Reich
> 
> KAREN TOWNSEND Posted at 5:31 pm on November 03, 2018
> 
> ...


The Democrats can't resist a losing format.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

*CNN Interview Appears To Choose ‘Random’ Rally Goer — Turns Out To Be Andrew Gillum’s Mom*
November 3rd, 2018
_





CNN Interviews Andrew Gillum's Mom (CNN Screenshot: November 3, 2018)


CNN reporter Randi Kaye was conducting interviews at a rally for Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Andrew Gillum on Friday when she “randomly” interviewed Gillum’s mother.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

I wonder if this towel head is a Muslim?
No I don't.
 

Refugee from Iraq Accused of Making Two Bombs in Las Vegas for Attack

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2018/11/04/refugee-from-iraq-accused-of-making-two-bombs-in-las-vegas-for-attack/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj_84Gsi7zeAhULhuAKHXWDA28QqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw3Hpt0zMs7CyS87VV26xB9R


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if this towel head is a Muslim?
> No I don't.
> View attachment 3344
> 
> ...


He's got Corey Booker eyes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's got Corey Booker eyes.


You people are afraid of everything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people are afraid of everything.


No, just RATS!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people are afraid of everything.


So, now bombs are OK? Last week even fake bombs were your worst nightmare. What will it be this week?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

*It's my favorite time of year,*


Entertainment
*Donald Trump played Rihanna’s music at his Chattanooga rally and SHE IS PISSED*
*

 
Videos of jim reeves snowflake
bing.com/videos

2:15
Jim Reeves - Snowflake
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi7wsLyzL3eAhVmlFQKHZyxAvYQtwIILjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DjsM3xIh-ftI&usg=AOvVaw2MWYXLHTdda6B_2O0Er_NH*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Final WaPo/ABC Midterm Poll: GOP Up Big on Economy and Border Security, Dems' Generic Ballot Lead Shrinks


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

*a Damn About Us'*



_





SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty
CHARLIE SPIERING 5 Nov 2018 


*President Donald Trump criticized the government for sending billions of dollars of aid to foreign countries instead of using to help the United States.*


“You know what’s amazing?” Trump said Sunday at a campaign rally in Georgia. “We give billions and billions of dollars to these foreign countries that don’t give a damn about us, and we can’t get a couple of bucks to farmers who get wiped out by a hurricane. And we’re going to take care of our farmers.”

Trump recalled visiting the Georgia farmers in October who lost a majority of their crops to Hurricane Michael.

“I met with a lot of the farmers and these are great people,” he said. “I’ll never forget it, actually.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

‘They invigorated the GOP!’ Sharyl Attkisson takes Dems’ campaign tactics APART and the Resistance can’t DEAL

Posted at 11:58 am on November 05, 2018 by Sam Janney


For months we’ve been telling the Democrats that attacking Republicans both online and in real life would only help invigorate the Right, and thankfully they haven’t listened to us. Not that we think the Left actually reads Twitchy (except maybe Ron Perlman), but we’re not the only ones who have been telling them all they have to do is not be crazy.

ADVERTISEMENT





Thank God they didn’t listen.

Sharyl Attkisson takes Democrats’ campaign tactics apart point-by-point in her latest piece for The Hill:



From The Hill:

If you’d asked me even six months ago, I would have told you that the Republicans were the party of shooting themselves in the foot.

But as we move into the final days before the 2018 midterm elections, the Democratic Party is giving Republican tone-deafness and incompetence a very public run for the money — and then some.

Some leading Democrats haven’t seemed to figure out that the harder they’ve worked to expose, silence, scream at, attack and bully those with whom they disagree, the more they’ve invigorated the other side.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2018)

Don Albrecht, a 75-year-old accountant and Republican who voted for Trump in 2016, lives blocks away from the Louisville grocery store where two people died. He'd pulled into the parking lot minutes after the gunfire erupted, saw the police cars and shaken employees, and felt like the country's poisonous political climate had landed in his backyard. He wishes he could take back his vote for Trump.

"He has diarrhea of the mouth and diarrhea of the brain. He's just so irresponsible," said Albrecht, who worries Trump's embrace of the far-right is remaking his party. "I don't think the American public is going to put up with it. I think there's going to be a big backlash against Republicans because of this divisiveness."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

US News
*‘I’m fighting back’! Lindsey Graham has got some news for anti-Kavanaugh Dems*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘They invigorated the GOP!’ Sharyl Attkisson takes Dems’ campaign tactics APART and the Resistance can’t DEAL
> 
> Posted at 11:58 am on November 05, 2018 by Sam Janney
> 
> ...


It's like I always say, "I like the format" of Dumbocrats.  Speaking of... see above your last post?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don Albrecht, a 75-year-old accountant and Republican who voted for Trump in 2016, lives blocks away from the Louisville grocery store where two people died. He'd pulled into the parking lot minutes after the gunfire erupted, saw the police cars and shaken employees, and felt like the country's poisonous political climate had landed in his backyard. He wishes he could take back his vote for Trump.
> 
> "He has diarrhea of the mouth and diarrhea of the brain. He's just so irresponsible," said Albrecht, who worries Trump's embrace of the far-right is remaking his party. "I don't think the American public is going to put up with it. I think there's going to be a big backlash against Republicans because of this divisiveness."


Speaking of diarrhea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

*Militia groups head to border, stirred by Trump call to arms...*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don Albrecht, a 75-year-old accountant and Republican who voted for Trump in 2016, lives blocks away from the Louisville grocery store where two people died. He'd pulled into the parking lot minutes after the gunfire erupted, saw the police cars and shaken employees, and felt like the country's poisonous political climate had landed in his backyard. He wishes he could take back his vote for Trump.
> 
> "He has diarrhea of the mouth and diarrhea of the brain. He's just so irresponsible," said Albrecht, who worries Trump's embrace of the far-right is remaking his party. "I don't think the American public is going to put up with it. I think there's going to be a big backlash against Republicans because of this divisiveness."


*If this is YOUR best display of critical thinking skills by posting the above.....*

*I've got a couple of Dogs that would love to debate you.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Next,
Trump Honors Black Civil War Soldiers With His First National Monument


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/38007/trump-honors-black-civil-war-soldiers-his-first-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiIy9qI7b7eAhUtuVkKHabUC4MQqUMwAnoECAYQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2H_C3HZt1XACrAxYyFhhqp&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Just a bunch of fucking liars.
The whole bunch of em.

'No evidence to substantiate any of the claims': Takeaways from report on Kavanaugh allegations
USA TODAY - 10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1889770002&ved=2ahUKEwjWg5Hy977eAhUFjVkKHf_AAQYQiJQBMAB6BAgJEAQ&usg=AOvVaw3Azu6qxPR6NlLhlTp9oasd&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

HAIL MARY time? Dem AZ Senate hopeful Kyrsten Sinema now 'supports Trump sending 5000 troops to the border'
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/11/06/hail-mary-time-dem-az-senate-hopeful-kyrsten-sinema-now-supports-trump-sending-5000-troops-to-the-border/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

NOVEMBER 6, 2018
*Racism on the Rise*
By Mark Point
It's obvious that in a post-Obama America the anti-white zeitgeist is out of pandora's box. Whether it was always lurking beneath the language of multiculturalism and diversity is for historians to figure out. What's obvious is that when mainstream media personalities like Don Lemon or New York Times employees like Sarah Jeong freely spew textbook anti-white racism the world takes notice, the Overton window shifts and the temperature rises in the frog-pot. Over in Canada, in Europe and Australia whites are under attack. Due to unprecedented immigration and fatalist progressive experiments, there is no country where anti-white cultural currents are not rising. It wasn't supposed to be this way, weakness, wealth transfers, preferential treatment, open borders and accommodation were supposed to invite warm feelings, equal outcomes and racial blindness.

It's not the older conservatives but younger ones and future generations who are facing an unpleasant and unprecedented future if this trajectory continues. Not without reason are Millennials questioning the byzantine social codes and power dynamics they inherited from Boomers. Unlike Cold Warrior conservatives who were raised in communities with high social trust whose unifying threat was Eastern communism, Millennials were the first guinea pigs in the "racial blindness" experiment their elders enlisted them into.

By the 1990s the entire constellation of Christian morality and civic responsibility in the public space had been secularized and compressed into a singular mandate. Millennials were taught from childhood that the highest moral good was serving the self-esteem of non-whites. In prior ages virtues such as courage, modesty, chivalry, valor and faith were ways young adults were encouraged to distinguish themselves but for Millennials it was an adeptness and willingness to navigate the mercurial minefield of knowing when and how to serve the self-esteem of non-whites that mattered.

According to the implicit demands of the experiment, whites and by extension what could be perceived as "white culture" was selected for strategic downsizing. Having abandoned their inheritance, by the new millennium the custodians of S.T.E.M., Shakespeare and Bach were more likely to be Northeast Asians rather than white. Racial blindness was always around the next corner - the melting pot would begin to melt once whites pulled their children far enough to shoulder so someone else's could pass. It's unsurprising that when whites were encouraged to jettison the exigencies of tradition in favor of debasing themselves, that we ended-up with an entire class of people now lost in the wilderness without past or future.

Over the past thirty years conservatives were busy building an entire culture around anti-socialism while the Left was busy pushing its cultural trojan horse to unleash a whole different kind of plague. Maybe deep down many conservatives knew the anti-white damn would burst but they were too cowardly to confront it. Don't believe me? Railing against socialism won't get you fired from Google but notice the toxic way in which "diversity" is being used against white and you'll be untouchable. By the age of Obama the hatch-door opened and ever since then society's been on an explicitly anti-white trajectory.

So where have three decades of feverish placation and encouraging our sons and daughters to take a backseat landed us? Statue toppling, knock out games, self-self-segregated graduations, implicit this, privilege that, people being fired for thought-crimes, higher taxes on struggling families to subsidized race-based transfers, racialized comic book warriors, real historical heroes defaced with graffiti, suppressed speech, our national anthem undermined, and an endless torrent of millions of new immigrants adding more complexity to a difficult situation. Americans of all colors report race relations as having been worse over the last 10 years than decades prior.

Indeed, it's nice that wrangler-wearing boomers have had their war paint ready to conserv their nest egg from the perennial specter of Soviet style economics. Railing against socialized medicine and magazine limits is not without its merit, but for the sake of their grandchildren maybe they'd like to also counter the forces that seek to degrade whites and for the first time in 2,000 years, permanently disconnect culture associated with them. Is it not obvious that every group on the planet both within and outside the West is encouraged to embrace the legacy of their ancestors except for whites? You can keep your Hayek, Solzhenitsyn and Von Mises just replace the word "class" with "race" and you'll understand the playbook – it's got all the trim of Marxism only the motor is racial.

The "Diversity" program has unmasked itself – hopefully too soon. Diversity is no transcendental virtue it's a political program with one denominator "less white". No champion of Diversity is decrying China for being too Chinese, Sudan for being too black or that Detroit's backwards for a lack of whites. "Person of Color" is the latest newspeak cynically designed to isolate white people. There is a cultural force that has hit critical mass and it needs to be confronted head-on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

What A Bunch Of Deplorables: Pro-Trump Attendees Sing Amazing Grace After Woman Collapsed At Missouri Rally
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/11/06/what-a-bunch-of-deplorables-protrump-attendees-sing-amazing-grace-after-someone-collapsed-at-missouri-rally-n2535217?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjH3ae8_L_eAhXIrVQKHQwND2AQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw2esjbmjtxuPOqWANsfnH9M


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Why Issa retired - he predicted on Fox News that his former Congressional district would be won by Democrat Mike Levin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Boy, there are a lot of white people in Missouri.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

*Lot of white women in Missouri too.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Washington made a point of being non-partisan.  Jefferson and Madison were founders of the Democrat-Republican Party (1792), which changed its name to the Democrat Party in Andrew Jackson's time (1828).  There was no "GOP" until the 1850's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Washington made a point of being non-partisan.  Jefferson and Madison were founders of the Democrat-Republican Party (1792), which changed its name to the Democrat Party in Andrew Jackson's time (1828).  There was no "GOP" until the 1850's.


What party would they be in now?
For that matter, what party would JFK be in today?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What party would they be in now?
> For that matter, what party would JFK be in today?


They would all be opposed to the tyrant t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

espola said:


> They would all be opposed to the tyrant t.


Just the type of non-answer I would expect from a commie like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

This is low even for MSNBC.

Maddow needs to get some sleep.


*‘Misfire’: MSNBC Airs Fake Graphic Showing Andrew Gillum Winning Florida Vote*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Screenshots: MSNBC; Arr: BNN
6 Nov 20181,112

1:21
*MSNBC anchor Chris Hayes was left red-faced Monday evening after the cable news network aired a graphic showing Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Andrew Gillum beating his Republican rival Ron DeSantis by 45,000 votes*


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the type of non-answer I would expect from a commie like you.


Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Or would you rather be called a John McCain republican?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Or would you rather be called a John McCain republican?


I'm not a Republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not a Republican.


*Yarn | Well, that's my name. No shit. ~ National Lampoon's Christmas ...*

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/bf59a59d-06ee-44df-8f78-91dd51a58c75
▶ 0:02


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

*'PATHETIC': Rush Plays Clip Of Obama Taking Credit For Trump’s Booming Economy, Thoroughly Roasts Him *





David Cannon/Getty Images





ByAmanda Prestigiacomo
@amandapresto
November 5, 2018
133.2k views
On Monday, conservative talk show host Rush Limbaugh roasted former President Barack Obama for trying to take credit for his successor's booming economy in "pathetic" fashion. Obama made the remarks on Sunday night in Chicago, where he was campaigning for Democrats.

Rush started by knocking Obama for his underwhelming crowd size relative to the typical numbers Trump can pull in.

"By the way, this was another meager crowd," he said. "I mean, they said it was 9,600 people. They said that’s what this place held. It was not full. Obama, the Clintons, they just can't ... they can’t do it. They cannot do what Trump does. They cannot draw crowds. They cannot create excitement. They’re trying. They want in on the action, but they’re not pulling it off."

The host then ran the audio clip of Obama from Sunday night, while occasionally shouting an objection from behind his golden EIB mic (transcript provided by Rushlimbaugh.com):

_OBAMA: Democrats had to come in and I had to grab a broom and we had to get a mop and we had to clean up their mess. And it was hard, and it was slow, but we got the economy growing again. And we covered another 20 million folks with health care. And we made sure the wealthiest paid their fair share of taxes. And by the time I left office, wages were rising —_

_RUSH: No._

_OBAMA: — unemployment had fallen —_

_RUSH: No._

_OBAMA: — the uninsured rate was falling._

_RUSH: No!_

_OBAMA: The economy created more jobs over my latest 21 months than it did the 20 months since I’ve left office._

_RUSH: No way!_

_OBAMA: So when you hear the Republicans bragging about how good the economy is right now, where do you think that started?_

Rush categorized the weak attempt to steal credit from Trump by Obama as "pathetic."

"What a small-time, small-minded, pathetic attempt!" he shouted. "This guy was telling everybody get used to a flatline economy, get used to the new economy. America's best days were behind us. We hadn’t deserved all those great economies of the past because the Republican tax cuts. We had to pay the bill and all that. He told people jobs were not coming back in Indiana. He said get used to it. Our job here is to manage this new decline."

"He was doing everything he can to dissuade people from thinking there was gonna be a great economy because with his policies there could not be Democrat leftists policies do not, cannot create a growing economy as evidenced by their first priority if they win they’re gonna cancel a tax cut. You can wave good-bye to any of this recovery once they do that. And yet here he is trying to take credit for it," he noted.

"Obama is beside himself," explained Rush. "Remember, he was the messiah."

The big voice, noting how much better off the country is without Obama at the helm, skewered the former president further, again calling him "pathetic."

"This country is so much better off after his eight years, and he sees it, he’s got to try to claim some credit for it, it's just ... It's almost pathetic."

Rush also pushed back on Obama's claim of "fixing" health care. "By the way," he said, "Obama says that we fixed health care, 20 million folks. 20 million people had health care. Nope. It’s only eight million. Eight million people. That’s how many are enrolled in Obamacare. I mean, you can lie and say you brought health care to 20 million people, but it didn't happen. Obama claims the rest of the number, 12 million are on Medicaid, but Medicaid isn’t health insurance. It’s welfare. And we’re not supposed to brag about putting more people on welfare. ... Of course, Obamacare is welfare for the 85% who get subsidizes; so the whole thing was always set up that way."

Before ending the segment Rush revealed why he suspects the mainstream media are suddenly touting Trump's booming economy: immigration.

"The media and the Democrats know immigration is the issue," he said. "It was the issue in 2016 that got Trump elected. It's the issue that is going to service Trump's continuing success in the midterms."


"They're desperate to get Trump to stop talking about it. They want Trump to start talking about the economy," said Rush.

The host said the media were doing this to "bait" Trump into abandoning his immigration message to focus solely on the economy. "They actually think they can bait him. ... They think they have the kind of power, they say they want you to start talking about X, that you will think, 'Ooh. Wow. The media thinks I should be talking about this. Maybe I better.'"

"The media want him to drop all talk of immigration because it's death for the Democrats," Rush concluded.

WATCH:


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

I guess if you don't pay taxes it doesn't bother you to waste money moving troops around for a political stunt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess if you don't pay taxes it doesn't bother you to waste money moving troops around for a political stunt.




Aaron Blake
*Washington Post*
March 17, 2017

MSNBC's Rachel Maddow had a seemingly big scoop on Tuesday night: A previously unreleased tax return from President Donald Trump.

In the end -- as Maddow acknowledged repeatedly -- the more significant story was actually that this return was leaked to a reporter, not the return itself. The two pages of Trump's 2005 IRS Form 1040 didn't shed much light on the big questions about Trump finances.

Except for one important point that is: It turns out Trump didn't avoid income taxes for nearly two decades, after all.


https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-trump-tax-returns-show-he-did-not-avoid-taxes-20170314-story.html


----------



## Friesland (Nov 6, 2018)

S'up my peeps? Anybody got their wetsuits on?

Or the number of their bailbondsman?

Good night Paulie Lockedup.
Good night House GOP
Good night racist dip wads everywhere.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _OBAMA: So when you hear the Republicans bragging about how good the economy is right now, where do you think that started?_


With the first of three rounds of QE that subsidized the first 5 years of your 2 terms.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> S'up my peeps? Anybody got their wetsuits on?
> 
> Or the number of their bailbondsman?
> 
> ...


Good night Beto, Good night Gillum, Good night democrat Senate , Good night Socialist everywhere.....and Good night Blue  Wave!! Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good night Beto, Good night Gillum, Good night democrat Senate , Good night Socialist everywhere.....and Good night Blue  Wave!! Lol!


Why do you think the libs are so happy about the felons being able to vote in Florida?
I bet I know.
Should be interesting leading up to 2020, will the libs go full fascist and get trump reelected or will they take their medicine and try and get things done.
Pelosi, Waters and Schiff?
WTF.
Has anyone checked on RBG?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is low even for MSNBC.
> 
> Maddow needs to get some sleep.
> 
> ...


Well, that didn't work out the way you intended, huh Rachel?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Learn more

Yahoo News 

*✔* @YahooNews 



FULL EXCHANGE: Trump vs. @Acosta

"Put down the mic..."
"You are a rude, terrible


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

* 
*
*WILD PRESS CONFERENCE... 

MEDIA REVOLT...** 
*
*WH staffer wrestles microphone away...** 
*
_*CNN Reporter Called 'Rude, Terrible Person'...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *WILD PRESS CONFERENCE... *
> 
> ...


trump, like you nutters, is a whiny, crybaby who pouts when he doesn't get his way. That, and he admits, out loud, to a reporter that he simply says things to motivate his base, he doesn't believe them himself, he just says things, "because it works" yet you still sit there with your thumb up your ass hanging on every word he says as if it were gospel.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump, like you nutters, is a whiny, crybaby who pouts when he doesn't get his way. That, and he admits, out loud, to a reporter that he simply says things to motivate his base, he doesn't believe them himself, he just says things, "because it works" yet you still sit there with your thumb up your ass hanging on every word he says as if it were gospel.


Classic example of Daffy's projecting once again.....
Atta boy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump, like you nutters, is a whiny, crybaby who pouts when he doesn't get his way. That, and he admits, out loud, to a reporter that he simply says things to motivate his base, he doesn't believe them himself, he just says things, "because it works" yet you still sit there with your thumb up your ass hanging on every word he says as if it were gospel.


Do you still have a crush on me?
I am flattered, but I don't swing that way.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you still have a crush on me?
> I am flattered, but I don't swing that way.


I thought you did joe. No?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump, like you nutters, is a whiny, crybaby who pouts when he doesn't get his way. That, and he admits, out loud, to a reporter that he simply says things to motivate his base, he doesn't believe them himself, he just says things, "because it works" yet you still sit there with your thumb up your ass hanging on every word he says as if it were gospel.


Sounds like Trump has been thumbing your chocolate starfish for the last 2 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I thought you did joe. No?


I haven't had to yet, but if I don't start having more luck with women you never know.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump, like you nutters, is a whiny, crybaby who pouts when he doesn't get his way. That, and he admits, out loud, to a reporter that he simply says things to motivate his base, he doesn't believe them himself, he just says things, "because it works" yet you still sit there with your thumb up your ass hanging on every word he says as if it were gospel.



*" Thumb up your ass ".....well well...the rodent has resorted to projecting his *
*midnight fantasies.....*

*Don't get too cozy just because Dem's " Stole " House seats.....Remember*
*218 is the threshold and if their corruption is exposed as it will be......*
*you could witness massive upheaval on the Dem side......*

*Democrats = LIARS + CROOKS*


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" Thumb up your ass ".....well well...the rodent has resorted to projecting his *
> *midnight fantasies.....*
> 
> *Don't get too cozy just because Dem's " Stole " House seats.....Remember*
> ...


Doesn't look too good at the moment. There has been a nononono at the white house right now. "Sessions"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

So, more than 100 women won last night, I guess it WAS Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

*Sleaze: Here Are The Democrats Embroiled In Me Too Abuse Allegations That Won Last Night *
 

|
Posted: Nov 07, 2018 1:30 PM
Eric Schneiderman of domestic abuse, one of the alleged victims recounted her friends told her to keep her story to herself because Schneiderman was too valuable to lose; he was quarterbacking lawsuits against the Trump administration. Schneiderman eventually resigned in disgrace. But for four Democrats, they survived their Me Too moments, winning their respective elections last night. Talk about sleaze (via Fox News):

At least four Democrats facing sexual misconduct controversies in the #MeToo era were voted into office on Tuesday, a result that would appear to clash with the party’s claims to stand behind women and have zero tolerance toward such allegations.

House Reps. Keith Ellison, Tony Cárdenas and Bobby Scott, and Sen. Bob Menendez, all came out victorious on Tuesday, despite being accused of misconduct.

[…]

Cárdenas, a California Democrat, meanwhile, easily cruised to victory in the state’s 29th Congressional District, receiving nearly 80 percent of the vote, while being the subject of a lawsuit claiming he drugged and sexually assaulted a 16-year-old teenager in 2007.

A Los Angeles Superior Court ruled that “a reasonable and meritorious basis” for the case to proceed and Cárdenas was publicly identified as the accused person. He denied the accusations.

[…]

Old allegations of misconduct also came back to haunt Menendez, the incumbent New Jersey Senator, who won the closer-than-expected race as well.

Republican candidate Bob Hugin revived salacious allegations that Menendez had sex with underage prostitutes during past trips to the Dominican Republic.

The Democrat denied the allegations multiple times and decried them as a smear ever since they were revealed on a news site in 2012.

[…]

Virginia Democrat Bobby Scott won Virginia's 3rd Congressional District thanks to nobody challenging him, even after he was accused of sexual misconduct in 2017.

A former Congressional Black Caucus Foundation fellow. M. Reese Everson, claimed that the congressman sexually harassed her in 2013, and that she was fired and blacklisted from further work on Capitol Hill after she refused his advances.

Keith Ellison has been accused of domestic abuse by his former girlfriend, Karen Monahan. No one believes her, not even the chair of the Minnesota Democratic Party. That’s quite the difference from the vicious treatment of Judge Brett Kavanaugh, who was besieged by baseless and unsubstantiated allegations of sexual misconduct during his Supreme Court nomination. The Left wholeheartedly believed Kavanaugh’s accusers, despite zero evidence or corroborating witnesses. _The New York Times _didn’t even run stories on two of the accusers because they couldn’t confirm anything. 


Recommended
A Woman the Dems Just Elected Has a History of Making Some Pretty Anti-Semitic Statements 
Cortney O'Brien
Ellison ran for Minnesota Attorney General and won. He’s now the chief law enforcement officer in the state. Safe to say, a lot of sleazebags won their races—and Democratic voters are willing to tolerate it. Liberals have weaponized Me Too to take out people they don’t like, but use the media complex to hide their legion of bad hombres. That sounds about right…if you’re a progressive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

*O-No! Oprah, Beyonce, And Taylor Swift Don't Deliver For Democrats *


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Sleaze: Here Are The Democrats Embroiled In Me Too Abuse Allegations That Won Last Night *
> 
> 
> |
> ...


Any other source besides Townhall.com ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Any other source besides Townhall.com ?


Accusations are all you need.  It's all the rage now days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Any other source besides Townhall.com ?


How many do you want?

*Are Democrats Ignoring Their Own #MeToo Dilemma?*
The case of Keith Ellison, who’s been accused of domestic abuse, has flown under the radar for months, complicating the #MeToo playing field for the left.

by

Tina Nguyen
October 2, 2018 4:36 pm
Email
Facebook
Twitter






By Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images.

As sexual assault allegations around *Donald Trump* Supreme Court nominee *Brett Kavanaugh* have roiled Washington, another, Democratic case has received markedly less attention. On Monday, an attorney hired by Minnesota’s Democratic-Farmer-Labor Party announced that the allegations against Rep. *Keith Ellison,* who’s currently running for attorney general of Minnesota, could not be substantiated because *Karen Monahan,* Ellison’s former girlfriend who claims he subjected her to emotional and physical abuse, would not provide the video she claimed had captured one such incident. In her report, attorney *Susan Ellingstad* wrote that Monahan had changed her rationale for keeping the video under wraps, saying alternately that the flash drive on which the video is allegedly stored is packed away in boxes, to explaining that releasing the footage would be “too embarrassing and traumatic.” When Ellingstad offered to view the tape in private, Monahan did not return her text message and e-mail. “While I understand Ms. Monahan’s rationale of not wanting to succumb to the bullying and pressure to prove her story,” Ellingstad wrote, “I nonetheless find that dangling dispositive proof of a serious allegation of physical abuse and then withholding it from the investigator unavoidably creates doubt about the allegation.” (“This is #whyididnttell and I said it from the beginning, I didn’t expect to be heard, believed or validated,” Monahan tweeted in response.)

Try _Vanity Fair_ and receive a free tote.Join Now
Try _Vanity Fair_ and receive a free tote.Join Now
Try _Vanity Fair_ and receive a free tote.Join Now
The Ellison case has bubbled away on the back burner of the national conversation since mid-August, when Monahan first came forward. And it complicates things like the Kavanaugh vote for Democrats, who are seen by many on the right as all too willing to believe allegations against Republicans, but hesitant to condemn their own. “Guess what? Prominent Democrats line up in support, believe Kavanaugh’s accuser,” *Sean Hannity* complained on his show on September 20. “You’re hard pressed to find any Democrats standing behind Ellison’s ex-girlfriend. That proves it’s politics.” Others have chastised the media for failing to zero in on the case. “The press doesn’t need to be the final judge and arbiters to whether or not Keith Ellison is guilty,” said American Conservative Union chairman *Matt Schlapp* back in August. “But they need to explain the story so that people can make their own judgment. It’s really the press that continues to fail to do their job.” And this week, Kavanaugh’s right-wing supporters jumped on the news that the charges against Ellison had been waved away, claiming that Monahan has about as much evidence to offer as *Christine Blasey Ford.* (Monahan has shared medical records and notes from her therapist, as well as several messages from Ellison.)

As it stands, the House Ethics Committee has yet to investigate the allegations against Ellison, who still represents Minnesota’s 5th District. Late last month, the congressman himself called for such a probe, asking the committee to investigate Monahan’s claims because, he told BuzzFeed News, he is “eager to see this entire matter resolved”; thus far, he added, the “allegations have lingered in the public sphere, and remain unsubstantiated.” Several Democrats told BuzzFeed that they would welcome a House investigation, including *Kirsten Gillibrand, Nancy Pelosi,* and *Tim Kaine.* Senator *Mazie Hirono* called for a probe even before Ellison requested it, telling CNN, “I have been very clear that I make no excuses for anybody who engages in this kind of behavior . . . these allegations need to be investigated, and appropriate action taken.”


For some Democrats, the timing of an investigation would work out a little too perfectly for Ellison, who plans to leave Congress at the end of his term, whether or not he wins the A.G. race. “It probably should be [investigated], but you know, they won’t get it started and then he will be gone,” Democratic Representative *Jackie Speier* told BuzzFeed. “You know, it’s going to be a gesture more than anything else. We’ve got to do something with the Ethics Committee generally because when members leave, you know, the investigation falls off.” There’s also a good chance that Ellison is counting on being cleared by the House for political reasons—he currently holds a slim lead over his Republican rival, and according to a _Star Tribune_/M.P.R. News poll, 57 percent of voters are unsure about the domestic-abuse allegations against him. But at a time when survivors of sexual assault are finding an increasingly receptive audience, it would behoove Ellison, who denies the claims, to eliminate all traces of doubt.

As the #MeToo movement has swept through Congress, it has not left Democrats untouched. Senator *Al Franken* stepped down, at the behest of many of his Democratic colleagues, in light of allegations that he had behaved inappropriately toward women. And high-ranking Rep. *John Conyers* resigned over claims of sexual harassment, as well as allegations that he had used taxpayer money to silence his accusers. At the very least, Ellison seems hyper-aware of the optics. “Addressing this allegation has been especially challenging given the important national moment we are in,” he said in a statement after Ellingstad’s report went public. “I believe women who come forward must be heard, and to have their allegations fully investigated.” So far, his case has yet to make waves the way Kavanaugh’s has. Which means that Democrats would do well to pre-empt it with a thorough probe, for reasons both moral and political.






Donald Trump
FOLLOW
Follow to get the latest news and analysis about the players in your inbox.

See All Players
Full Screen*Photos:*
1/6
The Confirmation Circus of Brett Kavanaugh





Kavanaugh photographed before being sworn.
Photo: By Melina Mara/The Washington Post/Getty Images.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Doesn't look too good at the moment.* There has been a nononono at the white house * *right now. "Sessions"


** I'm flattered by the comparison......*

*Fishingforthem ....How is life as a eunuch, you still reach down for them don't you ! *


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> ** I'm flattered by the comparison......*
> 
> *Fishingforthem ....How is life as a eunuch, you still reach down for them don't you ! *


LOL !! Is the font suppose to make your writing aggressive? What a twerp !! Still laughing


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many do you want?
> 
> *Are Democrats Ignoring Their Own #MeToo Dilemma?*
> The case of Keith Ellison, who’s been accused of domestic abuse, has flown under the radar for months, complicating the #MeToo playing field for the left.
> ...


Perhaps a link that doesn’t lead to a nationalist site?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 7, 2018)

*Definition of nationalism *

1: loyalty and devotion to a nation especially : a sense of national consciousness exalting one nation above all others and placing primary emphasis on promotion of its culture and interests as opposed to those of other nations or supranational groups
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nationalism

na·tion·al·ist
a person who advocates political independence for a country.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 7, 2018)

This guy is a spoiled child in office. Can he do no wrong in his followers eyes?   I don't think his taxes will matter to his followers.
Something is truly wrong with America right now and this guy is exposing it.   
I'm not a liberal nut either and usually vote Republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Perhaps a link that doesn’t lead to a nationalist site?


What's wrong with being a nationalist?
 I'm a nationalist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Dominic said:


> This guy is a spoiled child in office. Can he do no wrong in his followers eyes?   I don't think his taxes will matter to his followers.
> Something is truly wrong with America right now and this guy is exposing it.
> I'm not a liberal nut either and usually vote Republican.


Obama built that.
Is it his personality or do you not like his policies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Someone is gonna get shot.

MOB OUTSIDE TUCKER CARLSON HOUSE...
https://www.nationalreview.com/news/protesters-chant-outside-tucker-carlson-home-fox-news-host/
THREATS: 'WE KNOW WHERE YOU SLEEP AT NIGHT'...
https://dailycaller.com/2018/11/07/protesters-tucker-carlson-house/
VIDEO...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Antifa Publishes Addresses of Coulter, Hannity, MORE...
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/11/dc-antifa-publishes-home-addresses-of-tucker-carlson-and-his-brother-as-well-as-ann-coulter-neil-patel-and-sean-hannity/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Smart power,
Joy Behar Blames GOP Senate Wins on Gerrymandering
https://www.redstate.com/tladuke/2018/11/07/joy-behar-blames-gop-senate-wins-gerrymandering/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

What a douchebag.
Jim Acosta BANNED From The White House!!
https://www.redstate.com/tladuke/2018/11/07/jim-acosta-banned-white-house/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

Lots of 1/2 white racists lately.
 

Trump Accuses Reporter Of Asking ‘Racist’ Question

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/11/07/trump-reporter-pbs-racist-question&ved=2ahUKEwiq5PO0i8TeAhXuYN8KHTF1Dk8QqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw3lqVQAcMIDbDb1dapoNafb


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built that.
> Is it his personality or do you not like his policies?


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Ok, then Hillary did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Mike Levin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mike Levin.


Mark Levin.
One of the smartest constitutional scholars evah.
Pretty funny too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Measure Y.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One of the smartest constitutional scholars evah.
> Pretty funny too.


The 49th congressional district. You really are an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

*Trailing but close, Abrams pushes to keep campaign alive*
*
Is she missing a tooth?
*






Early Wednesday, trailing but tantalizingly close in the race for governor, Stacey Abrams exhorted her supporters to brace for a do-over: a month-long campaign leading to a Dec. 4 runoff election.

As the day after Election Day ground on, however, the Democrat’s path forward looked increasingly narrow.





Republican Secretary of State Brian Kemp declared victory late Wednesday, announcing plans to begin the transition to a new administration on Thursday. And even before his declaration, political strategists and experts in Georgia election law cast doubt on Abrams’ ability to prolong the campaign.

Abrams’ hopes center on picking up enough votes from absentee and provisional ballots to deprive Kemp of an outright win. She also could ask for a recount. And she could file a lawsuit, seeking a judicial solution to a political problem.

Citing “significant irregularities” in Tuesday’s voting, Abrams’ campaign vowed to make sure all ballots get counted.


“We are moving forward,” Abrams’ campaign manager, Lauren Groh-Wargo, said in a conference call with reporters Wednesday morning. “This is what it is, and we’re going to explore all our options.”

.ntvAdChoicesImg { position: absolute; top: 0px; right: 0; z-index: 9999 ; } .ntv-moap h3 > a{text-decoration: none; } .ntv-moap .ntv-enter1 { max-width: 600px; width: 100%; box-sizing: border-box; background: #f0f0f0; padding: 10px; margin:0 auto; display: table; } .ntv-moap .ntv-image { margin-right: 10px; float: left; position: relative; width: 250px; } .ntv-moap .ntv-tit1 { font-family: Arial, sans-serif; margin-top: 0 !important; color: #000000 !important; font-size: 16px !important; margin-bottom: 5px; font-weight: normal !important; text-transform: none !important; line-height: 1.3em; display: table-cell; vertical-align: middle;} @media screen and (max-width:747px) { .ntv-moap .ntv-enter1 { width:100%; margin:0 !important; } } @media screen and (max-width:500px) { .ntv-moap .ntv-enter1 { display:block; max-width: 320px; margin: 0 auto !important; } .ntv-moap .ntv-image { width:100%; margin-bottom: 10px; margin-right:0 !important; } .ntv-moap .ntv-tit1 { display: block; margin:0 !important; } }
[URL='https://ajc.com/native/?prx_t=hEEEAIfAtANZkQA&&ntv_oc=300&ntv_fr']       [/URL]





November 6, 2018 Athens - GOP gubernatorial candidate Brian Kemp gives thumbs up as he takes on stage with his family during his election watch party at The Classic Center in Athens on Tuesday, November 6, 2018. HYOSUB SHIN / HSHIN@AJC.COM (HYOSUB SHIN / AJC)
Abrams’ perseverance followed an Election Day highlighted by a series of presumably unrelated missteps. Voting machines didn’t work properly or were in short supply in some precincts. Some potential voters were deterred by long lines. Absentee ballots may be lost in the mail from parts of southwest Georgia recently ravaged by Hurricane Michael.



Still, “it’s very, very difficult to prevail” in any campaign challenge, said Doug Chalmers, an election-law attorney from Atlanta who has advised Republican candidates. “It’s a high hurdle to clear in a statewide race.”

Despite the grim outlook and Kemp’s claim of victory, Abrams edged ever closer to her opponent on Wednesday as absentee votes and other ballots were counted. In the morning, Kemp had 50.5 percent of the vote, according to unofficial totals published by the Georgia secretary of state (the office Kemp has held since 2010). Early in the afternoon, his percentage dropped to 50.4 – and then to 50.36 and, by the end of the day, to 50.33.

But he needs just 50 percent plus one vote to avoid a runoff, and he remained 13,071 votes ahead of that mark. He led Abrams by about 63,000 votes, out of 3.9 million cast.


The secretary of state’s office said late Wednesday fewer than 3,000 absentee ballots remained to be counted statewide. In addition, county election officials are examining about 22,000 provisional ballots, which generally are cast by people who lack the required photographic identification or whose eligibility to vote is otherwise challenged. This year, officials in several counties told an unknown number of voters to fill out provisional ballots because of problems in polling places.

“We’re looking at potentially thousands of additional votes and voters who need their votes counted,” Groh-Wargo said.

Regardless, provisional voting in recent Georgia elections offers little encouragement for Abrams.

In 2016, amid heavy turnout for a presidential election, Georgia counted votes from 7,592 provisional ballots – about 45 percent of those submitted. In 2014, during the last governor’s race, officials approved just 24 percent of provisional ballots – 2,863 of 12,151 cast.

County officials have until Tuesday, Nov. 13, to submit final returns to the secretary of state’s office. Kemp’s office must certify the results by Nov. 14.

Abrams could request a recount if she finishes within 1 percentage point of Kemp in the final tally. But a recount is unlikely to matter.

The last time a recount overturned a Georgia election was 1998. Since the advent of electronic vote tabulation, recounts have become all but irrelevant. A 2009 recount in the election for mayor of Atlanta added a single vote to the loser’s total.

Successful court challenges also are rare.






11/07/2018 -- Atlanta, Georgia -- Georgia gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams (right) waits backstage with her family and friends before speaking to a crowd of supporters during her election night watch party at the Hyatt Regency in Atlanta, Wednesday, November 7, 2018. Georgia's gubernatorial race was too close to call, possibly signaling a run-off election. (ALYSSA POINTER/ALYSSA.POINTER@AJC.COM) (Alyssa Pointer)
State law allows losing candidates to contest elections in cases of fraud, irregularities or misconduct by election officials – but only if they can prove the malfeasance changed the outcome.

“You’ve got to have enough good solid evidence that makes one really, solidly wonder if this election is in doubt,” said David Walbert, an Atlanta lawyer who has represented Fulton County election officials.

Kemp may have inadvertently given Abrams a legal argument by performing two roles in this campaign: candidate for governor and, as secretary of state, chief election officer overseeing the voting.

Earlier this week, a group of activists sued Kemp, seeking to block him from overseeing vote counting in Tuesday’s election. For months, Abrams and her supporters repeatedly asked Kemp to resign or recuse himself, but Kemp denied his candidacy conflicted with his official duties.

On Wednesday, in what could be a preview of a legal challenge, Abrams’ campaign manager again slammed Kemp’s handling of the election.

“We don’t know the whole story,” Groh-Wargo said. “We are not the secretary of state. We do not have access to the public information that is held at the secretary of state’s office in terms of other potential votes, other mail ballots that could be stacked in corners of offices.”

“We are in unprecedented territory here,” she said, “with a secretary of state being in a race that is too close to call as the chief elections officer of Georgia.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 49th congressional district. You really are an idiot.


Why do you keep responding to me?
I know who the dude iz and you know I know, why all the dishonesty?


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you keep responding to me?
> I know who the dude iz and you know I know, why all the dishonesty?


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, the irony.


Do you think I did not know him?


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think I did not know him?


The irony was you complaining about another poster's honesty, idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you keep responding to me?
> I know who the dude iz and you know I know, why all the dishonesty?


You were thinking of Mark Levin, although you've already started backtracking and will never admit such. Hence, you really are an idiot, a scared, weak minded imbecile, t attracts those types . . . like you, no, LE, the ex-plumber, dizzy and the idiots behind the curtain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> The irony was you complaining about another poster's honesty, idiot.


I live at the foot of the Cross.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You were thinking of Mark Levin, although you've already started backtracking and will never admit such. Hence, you really are an idiot, a scared, weak minded imbecile, t attracts those types . . . like you, no, LE, the ex-plumber, dizzy and the idiots behind the curtain.


So now you don't think I can read?
You are a bigger dummy than I thought if you think I did not know who was running for Issa's spot. A political junkie who stays up on election night to listen to the libs spin their bad night. Maybe you are a bigger dummy than I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> The irony was you complaining about another poster's honesty, idiot.


Talk about irony.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you don't think I can read?
> You are a bigger dummy than I thought if you think I did not know who was running for Issa's spot. A political junkie who stays up on election night to listen to the libs spin their bad night. Maybe you are a bigger dummy than I thought.


Spin, dizzy, spin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Spin, dizzy, spin.


You know I am right, it's ok, everyone else knows it to. You can say it, they know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know I am right, it's ok, everyone else knows it to. You can say it, they know.


"know"? No, you are an idiot. Get a life, your pathetic games are asinine and juvenile. That goes for the rest of you trump sucker buffoons as well, history will not look kindly on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "know"? No, you are an idiot. Get a life, your pathetic games are asinine and juvenile. That goes for the rest of you trump sucker buffoons as well, history will not look kindly on you.


Why are you replying to me, union rube.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Perhaps a link that doesn’t lead to a nationalist site?



*The Hypocrisy from you is quite amazing.*

*You are a Nationalist. Now what.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

"Doctored video" hilarious! The depth of the desperate assaults on human intelligence is boundless, yet some choose to believe . . . Jonestown anyone?


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "know"? No, you are an idiot. Get a life, your pathetic games are asinine and juvenile. That goes for the rest of you trump sucker buffoons as well, history will not look kindly on you.


*History will adore Conservatives.

History will Shame Liberals.

Here ....I will recite the TRUTH you will
soon hear from Americans who used to
support YOUR Criminal Party....

SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME !SHAME ! SHAME !
 SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME !SHAME ! SHAME ! 
SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME !SHAME ! SHAME ! 
SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME !SHAME ! SHAME ! 
SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME !SHAME ! SHAME ! 
SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME ! SHAME !SHAME ! SHAME ! 

Sound Familiar !*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good night Beto, Good night Gillum, Good night democrat Senate , Good night Socialist everywhere.....and Good night Blue  Wave!! Lol!



Dumbest take ever. Not surprisingly.
Beto flipped 2 house seats
Wiped out GOP judge slates in two big city areas
Fla Amend 4
Mich registration
NC Judge
NV registration
Gov and houses across states.
The Dems missed this a few years ago. This is where the elections are controlled.
And this is a big year for that control.
Goodbye Koch constitutional convention.
Goodbye ACA repeal
Goodbye Scott
Goodbye Kansas Castro

This was a good day


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Doctored video" hilarious! The depth of the desperate assaults on human intelligence is boundless, yet some choose to believe . . . Jonestown anyone?



*Democrats " Doctor " videos.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Dumbest take ever. Not surprisingly.
> Beto flipped 2 house seats
> Wiped out GOP judge slates in two big city areas
> Fla Amend 4
> ...


*Wait a minute Friedhands, you will not achieve anything when the *
*Voter corruption involving Democrat manipulation of the results is*
*exposed......you might lose more than you gained. So ...shut up and*
*sit on your hands for awhile until the TRUTH comes out.*

*PS: Go get your hands looked at.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you don't think I can read?
> You are a bigger dummy than I thought if you think I did not know who was running for Issa's spot. A political junkie who stays up on election night to listen to the libs spin their bad night. Maybe you are a bigger dummy than I thought.


*Spola " Knows " whats between the rodents ears.....*

*About 6 - 7 dimple balls....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Ryan, out, Pelosi in
Nunez out, Schiff in
House Russia investigation back on
t tax returns to be examined


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Democrats " Doctor " videos.....*


From the White House? Citation please.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Dumbest take ever. Not surprisingly.
> Beto flipped 2 house seats
> Wiped out GOP judge slates in two big city areas
> Fla Amend 4
> ...


Back home in Vermont, they re-elected a Republican Governor, a Democrat Congressman, and an independent Senator.  The state Legislature is veto-proof Democrat in both houses, but my old Republican friend (the kid who lived down the street when I was growing up) held onto his House seat for I lost track of how many times.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Hypocrisy from you is quite amazing.*
> 
> *You are a Nationalist. Now what.*


Haha.. the bold font makes it sound so serious.. 
care to post anything on what happen today ?


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ryan, out, Pelosi in
> Nunez out, Schiff in
> House Russia investigation back on
> t tax returns to be examined


Junior Hunter was re-elected in his forever-Republican-safe 50th district, but unless his lawyers can pull a legal miracle out of the hat, he is on track to be expelled soon after the new House members take their seats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Dumbest take ever. Not surprisingly.
> Beto flipped 2 house seats
> Wiped out GOP judge slates in two big city areas
> Fla Amend 4
> ...


So, what you are saying is most felons are democrats. Got it.
Democrats will fuck it up so bad the repubs will take it again in 2020 and Trump will be there 4 4 more years.
When will you people realize Obama fucked up identity politics 4 the foreseeable future.
You should really just stop, even the liberal commentators like van jones and f chuck todd are crying in their wine spritzers with the results.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Well that's that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

*BYE BYE Jeffey Boy*

*Jeff Sessions resigns as Attorney General at Trump's ...*
https://*www.washingtonpost.com*/world/national-security/attorney...
Attorney General Jeff *Sessions* resigned on Wednesday at President Trump’s request, ending the tenure of a beleaguered loyalist whose relationship with the president was ruined when *Sessions*


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is most felons are democrats. Got it.
> Democrats will fuck it up so bad the repubs will take it again in 2020 and Trump will be there 4 4 more years.
> When will you people realize Obama fucked up identity politics 4 the foreseeable future.
> You should really just stop, even the liberal commentators like van jones and f chuck todd are crying in their wine spritzers with the results.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ryan, out, Pelosi in
> Nunez out, Schiff in
> House Russia investigation back on
> t tax returns to be examined


Hillary out and was never in.

Obama out Trump in.

I hope you people try to roast trump and kavanaugh, you are just too stupid for your own good.
The best thing you could do is get rid of nancy, Maxine and adam.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*Top stories*

Van Jones: This Is 
Not A Blue Wave, 
It's A Blue War; 
"Infestation Of ...
RealClearPolitics
1 day ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well that's that.


Who is the grey haired man next to the hobbit second from the left?
Who is the youngster next to melania?
Who is the short dude on the far right.
Where is RBG?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Dumbest take ever. Not surprisingly.
> Beto flipped 2 house seats
> Wiped out GOP judge slates in two big city areas
> Fla Amend 4
> ...


Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ryan, out, Pelosi in
> Nunez out, Schiff in
> House Russia investigation back on
> t tax returns to be examined


Yes!  You people deserve Pelosi.  You people still trying to tell us how many votes the Russians flipped for Trump.  Lmao!


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ryan, out, Pelosi in
> Nunez out, Schiff in
> House Russia investigation back on
> t tax returns to be examined


*Schiff and Pelosi will be in Jail before Jan 1, 2018....*
*Maxine Waters will be in Jail before Jan 1, 2108....*
*Eric Swallowwell will be indicted before Jan 1, 2018......*
*You're running out of little " Green " army men, better go to*
*Toy's R Us and stock up on more replacements because*
*the shits gunna hit the fan here real quick.....*

*




*

*Here's a starter pack for you......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Tourette's


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*THIEF !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is most felons are democrats. Got it.
> Democrats will fuck it up so bad the repubs will take it again in 2020 and Trump will be there 4 4 more years.
> When will you people realize Obama fucked up identity politics 4 the foreseeable future.
> You should really just stop, even the liberal commentators like van jones and f chuck todd are crying in their wine spritzers with the results.


Who are you trying to convince, yourself?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are you trying to convince, yourself?


No, just trying to help you out, I know you people are slobbering all over yourselves with your TDS, I would recommend you get a slobber bib like E-Daddy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

I forget, is ANTIFA  a right of left leaning MOB.
*Vox’s Yglesias Defends ‘Terrorizing’ Tucker’s Family

‘No Empathy’ for Wife Hearing Mob Smash Door*

Vox.com co-founder Matthew Yglesias defended a group of left-wing Antifa members terrorizing Tucker Carlson’s wife


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

ACA still in place and will be for decades.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

sinema-takes-slim-lead-in-too-close-to-call-arizona-senate-race-978733


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> sinema-takes-slim-lead-in-too-close-to-call-arizona-senate-race-978733


Fake news.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!


What's Lol is there are about 4 Repubs left in CA right now. The Dems picked up 30+ house seats. 300+ legislative seats. ACA repeal is dead. 2nd tax-giveaway is dead. VA GOP is racist, stupid and just killed itself. I'm kekking myself silly over here. At least Duncan Hunter won... so he can go to jail.

Pete Wilson and 187 killed the CA GOP in a slow, inevitable death.
Trump and his racist BS will kill the nationwide GOP in a slow, inevitable death.

I will lol as I watch, like I've lolled watching Steele tell us how vibrant the CA GOP is over his cigars and kickback money... lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Acting AG Whitaker Pretty Much Tells Dems To Shove It: No Recusal From Overseeing Russia Probe

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/11/08/acting-ag-whitaker-pretty-much-tells-dems-to-shove-it-no-recusal-from-overseeing-n2535587?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiwzZ3HrsbeAhXomOAKHdD6BKMQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw3B7nm_ccggjdyhkFGztE6x


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

*Official Overseeing Vote Count Destroyed Ballots, Accused of Not Removing Dead Voters from Rolls*
23,051


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

*Districts with Large Foreign-Born Populations Sent Far-Left Democrats to Congress*
2,146


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What's Lol is there are about 4 Repubs left in CA right now. The Dems picked up 30+ house seats. 300+ legislative seats. ACA repeal is dead. 2nd tax-giveaway is dead. VA GOP is racist, stupid and just killed itself. I'm kekking myself silly over here. At least Duncan Hunter won... so he can go to jail.
> 
> Pete Wilson and 187 killed the CA GOP in a slow, inevitable death.
> Trump and his racist BS will kill the nationwide GOP in a slow, inevitable death.
> ...


Lol!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What's Lol is there are about 4 Repubs left in CA right now. The Dems picked up 30+ house seats. 300+ legislative seats. ACA repeal is dead. 2nd tax-giveaway is dead. VA GOP is racist, stupid and just killed itself. I'm kekking myself silly over here. At least Duncan Hunter won... so he can go to jail.
> 
> Pete Wilson and 187 killed the CA GOP in a slow, inevitable death.
> Trump and his racist BS will kill the nationwide GOP in a slow, inevitable death.
> ...


What the Democrats have done to California...hilarious!

*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*

California Democrats have long been free to indulge blue-state ideology while paying little or no political price.
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What the Democrats have done to California...hilarious!
> 
> *Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
> 
> ...


On top of all that they just smell bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

If Tuesday was such a great night for libs, why are they so uptight?






*MICHELLE O DOWNLOADS ON TRUMP...*

*'NEVER FORGIVE'...*

_*PRESIDENT HITS BACK...*_


----------



## Friesland (Nov 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What the Democrats have done to California...hilarious!
> 
> *Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
> 
> ...


Cool. See you later, G. Have a nice trip!

(hint. Housing cost due to... too many rich people and NIMBY's.)


----------



## Friesland (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!


Agree. I'm laughing all day like Santa with a few Springbanks under his belt!

AZ going next. From West Texas through Vegas up to Bellingham, it's the blue coast.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Agree. I'm laughing all day like Santa with a few Springbanks under his belt!
> 
> AZ going next. From West Texas through Vegas up to Bellingham, it's the blue coast.


Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

I thought these people were just looking for a better life?

*Graphic Vid: 1 Dead, 3 Injured in Australia Knife Terror Attack*
1,020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

*Judge Rules Against Broward; Violated Constitution...*
*ORDERS IMMEDIATE INSPECTIONS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Now, does this look like a person we should trust with our democracy?

FL Judge To Broward County: Your Shoddy Vote Counting Operation Violated Open Records Laws


----------



## Friesland (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now, does this look like a person we should trust with our democracy?
> 
> FL Judge To Broward County: Your Shoddy Vote Counting Operation Violated Open Records Laws


Somebody needs to go to jail over this.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ACA still in place and will be for decades.


*Oh No It Won't !*

*It's failing and soon to be replaced.....One of the last pillars of Obama's *
*corrupt criminal dynasty to be reversed !*

*And it will go down with a THUD !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3379



*Every one is under investigation for MASSIVE VOTER Fraud......enjoy the " Quickie "*
*cause the roof is about to fall on your happy ass !!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3379


Maybe you thought Obama was going to flip that many seats? Lol!  Maybe they can all chip in to pay Ocasio-Cortez's rent for two months.  Girl Power!!  Your girly men couldn't get the job done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3379


Are they are  real women or do they just identify as such?
Hard to tell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they are  real women or do they just identify as such?
> Hard to tell.


Have they had their male genatalia waxed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Somebody needs to go to jail over this.


A look at Broward elections chief Brenda Snipes' long history of trouble
Sun Sentinel
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/politics/fl-ne-who-is-brenda-snipes-20181109-story,amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwj83PaC9MjeAhUOU98KHYPJBrwQFjAUegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw2ePilTNqf5zyi_CkT1Snck&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Forensic Expert: No, Acosta Video Showing Him Shoving a Woman's Hand Away Was NOT Doctored
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/11/09/forensic-expert-no-acosta-video-not-doctored/
CNN Selectively Edits Video to Cover Jim Acosta's Lies
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/11/09/cnn-selectively-edits-video-cover-jim-acostas-lies/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

What The Hell? Broward And Palm Beach Counties Ignore Court Ruling On Vote Counts; UPDATE: Reporters Threatened?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/11/10/what-the-hell-broward-and-palm-beach-counties-ignore-court-ruling-on-vote-counts-n2535700?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjs4fengMreAhWvTd8KHXeVATYQqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0-QLzXwIyh7I1yb34RxxUj&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Comey exposed: used personal, un-secured Gmail account for official business so sensitive that the emails cannot be released to the public
NOVEMBER 10, 2018

We now know that if James Comey had recommended prosecution of Hillary Clinton for her email abuses, he would have been cooking his own goose, for he ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/comey_exposed_used_personal_unsecured_gmail_account_for_official_business_so_sensitive_that_the_emails_cannot_be_released_to_the_public.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Comey exposed: used personal, un-secured Gmail account for official business so sensitive that the emails cannot be released to the public
> NOVEMBER 10, 2018
> 
> We now know that if James Comey had recommended prosecution of Hillary Clinton for her email abuses, he would have been cooking his own goose, for he ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/comey_exposed_used_personal_unsecured_gmail_account_for_official_business_so_sensitive_that_the_emails_cannot_be_released_to_the_public.html


Culture


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What The Hell? Broward And Palm Beach Counties Ignore Court Ruling On Vote Counts; UPDATE: Reporters Threatened?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/11/10/what-the-hell-broward-and-palm-beach-counties-ignore-court-ruling-on-vote-counts-n2535700?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjs4fengMreAhWvTd8KHXeVATYQqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0-QLzXwIyh7I1yb34RxxUj&ampcf=1


You were expecting something different from the Mob?  The same folks who think we should apply the electoral college to Senate elections?


----------



## Friesland (Nov 10, 2018)

Winning! (if you're China...)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Winning! (if you're China...)
> View attachment 3381


Lol!!


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2018)

Just wondering (correct me if I am way off base here) - can failing a draft physical due to bone spurs lead one to PTSD?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Just wondering (correct me if I am way off base here) - can failing a draft physical due to bone spurs lead one to PTSD?


Depends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Culture


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Just wondering (correct me if I am way off base here) - can failing a draft physical due to bone spurs lead one to PTSD?


Maybe it just makes his feet hurt when it rains.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3382


Selling pablum to idiots like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Selling pablum to idiots like you.


Would you please stop stalking me? It's getting creepy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Definition of nationalism *
> 
> 1: loyalty and devotion to a nation especially : a sense of national consciousness exalting one nation above all others and placing primary emphasis on promotion of its culture and interests as opposed to those of other nations or supranational groups
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nationalism
> ...


You’re such a monkey 
Patriotism is the exact opposite of nationalism. Nationalism is a betrayal of patriotism. By saying 'our interests first'...we erase what a nation hold dearest...its moral values. Heard that anywhere?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you please stop stalking me? It's getting creepy.


LOL !


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3422 View attachment 3421


Plastic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You’re such a monkey
> Patriotism is the exact opposite of nationalism. Nationalism is a betrayal of patriotism. By saying 'our interests first'...we erase what a nation hold dearest...its moral values. Heard that anywhere?


Did you ever ask Merkel how that has worked out for her country? Nothing at all wrong with looking out for #1.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You’re such a monkey
> Patriotism is the exact opposite of nationalism. Nationalism is a betrayal of patriotism. By saying 'our interests first'...we erase what a nation hold dearest...its moral values. Heard that anywhere?


Wrong.
Patriotism is not the "exact opposite" of nationalism. Read both definitions and try again.
Anarchy or possibly "globalism"may be two of the words you were looking for.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong.
> Patriotism is not the "exact opposite" of nationalism. Read both definitions and try again.
> Anarchy or possibly "globalism"may be two of the words you were looking for.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.



*People are laughing at YOU !

A. You are a PROVEN Thief !
B. You are a PROVEN pervert !
C. You are a PROVEN Liberal/Communist !

It's Lemming like YOU who are sitting back and letting the Country be stolen 
by Criminals ...Namely the Democratic Party ....

You used to Know Right from Wrong....
But you got yours so phuck the Country ...Huh Spola !
So now you just sit back and support the Criminal operation
because somehow YOU are complicit with this CRAP being 
shoveled down the throat of AMERICA....

NO Patriotic American who KNOWS their History would sit back 
and not comment on the direction the Communist Democrats are
leading American towards !

You KNOW what is transpiring and yet you sit back and hurl 
ignorant comments to the contrary when the TRUTH is pointed out !

You are the worst kind of Traitor !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *People are laughing at YOU !
> 
> A. You are a PROVEN Thief !
> B. You are a PROVEN pervert !
> ...


And a known wife beater and coward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe it just makes his feet hurt when it rains.


Depends


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You’re such a monkey
> Patriotism is the exact opposite of nationalism. Nationalism is a betrayal of patriotism. By saying 'our interests first'...we erase what a nation hold dearest...its moral values. Heard that anywhere?


Lol!


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2018)

“Alan Seeger and the soldiers and Marines of Belleau Wood were young men; Donald Trump is an old man. They took a pledge to serve faithfully, even at the risk of their lives; Donald Trump took a pledge to discharge the office of commander-in-chief, a similarly unlimited oath; they faced shot and shell; Donald Trump faced damp. They dutifully made their rendezvous. To his eternal shame, Donald Trump failed his.”

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/11/trump-aisne-marne-belleau-wood/575575/?fbclid=IwAR1xto2bXWKOYu_SXDEL50dDiLz2bKSuiRIuNR3k35WZ2YqZz4GhKFdZEno


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *People are laughing at YOU !
> 
> A. You are a PROVEN Thief !
> B. You are a PROVEN pervert !
> ...


Still with the bold font. As if made him look stronger.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you ever ask Merkel how that has worked out for her country? Nothing at all wrong with looking out for #1.


Still waiting on the call back. She’s busy honoring those who respectfully served. Unlike Trump who didn’t want to ruin the hair due to weather. Says a lot about a man you look up to. What does that say about you. 
I’ll check my VM champ ..


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *People are laughing at YOU !
> 
> A. You are a PROVEN Thief !
> B. You are a PROVEN pervert !
> ...


LOL !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong.
> Patriotism is not the "exact opposite" of nationalism. Read both definitions and try again.
> Anarchy or possibly "globalism"may be two of the words you were looking for.


LMAO !!! You’re such a funny guy !


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Still with the bold font. As if made him look stronger.



*Hey " Limp " wrist .....go back in your moms basement and tend to *
*the open wound between your legs....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Still waiting on the call back. She’s busy honoring those who respectfully served. Unlike Trump who didn’t want to ruin the hair due to weather. Says a lot about a man you look up to. What does that say about you.
> I’ll check my VM champ ..


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

espola said:


> “Alan Seeger and the soldiers and Marines of Belleau Wood were young men; Donald Trump is an old man. They took a pledge to serve faithfully, even at the risk of their lives; Donald Trump took a pledge to discharge the office of commander-in-chief, a similarly unlimited oath; they faced shot and shell; Donald Trump faced damp. They dutifully made their rendezvous. To his eternal shame, Donald Trump failed his.”
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/11/trump-aisne-marne-belleau-wood/575575/?fbclid=IwAR1xto2bXWKOYu_SXDEL50dDiLz2bKSuiRIuNR3k35WZ2YqZz4GhKFdZEno



*You were once a Man.....then you drank the poison and became a lemming...*

*Take a step back and look at the position you have taken in life.....*
*From Lying, Supporting Filthy Filner,  Stealing Golf Balls, Perverted Posts to*
*who knows what else you've done.....*

*You support a Lying Criminal Organization called the Democratic Party ....*
*You know what's transpiring, yet you continue to support THEIR criminal*
*activities thru defense in your multitude of adversarial responses supporting*
*the activities they reap on the Country.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2018)

espola said:


> “Alan Seeger and the soldiers and Marines of Belleau Wood were young men; Donald Trump is an old man. They took a pledge to serve faithfully, even at the risk of their lives; Donald Trump took a pledge to discharge the office of commander-in-chief, a similarly unlimited oath; they faced shot and shell; Donald Trump faced damp. They dutifully made their rendezvous. To his eternal shame, Donald Trump failed his.”
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/11/trump-aisne-marne-belleau-wood/575575/?fbclid=IwAR1xto2bXWKOYu_SXDEL50dDiLz2bKSuiRIuNR3k35WZ2YqZz4GhKFdZEno


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Still waiting on the call back. She’s busy honoring those who respectfully served. Unlike Trump who didn’t want to ruin the hair due to weather. Says a lot about a man you look up to. What does that say about you.
> I’ll check my VM champ ..


You didn't see him standing  in the rain today?
At least we can agree we are better off with him than Hillary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LMAO !!! You’re such a funny guy !


I know.
Thats why people laugh.
Its a gift.
Thank you.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't see him standing  in the rain today?
> At least we can agree we are better off with him than Hillary.


After all the criticism let’s be honest. That’s the only reason why.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

nononono said:


>


Hi Nononono. When did you take that picture. Perhaps you should have turned the other way. That can’t possibly be your best pose. Oh nononono.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Limp " wrist .....go back in your moms basement and tend to *
> *the open wound between your legs....*


“Limp” wrist ?  Damm, you’ve been reading too many comic books. You sound like an episode of Spider-Man vs green goblin. “Pow”... “CRACK”” 
“BOOM “...  Can’t wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't see him standing  in the rain today?
> At least we can agree we are better off with him than Hillary.


Sheriff could you be so kind and send me the link of the Thousand Oaks shooter off that website you so proudly promote. I’m looking for information as to what caravan he came from. .


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> “Limp” wrist ?  Damm, you’ve been reading too many comic books. You sound like an episode of Spider-Man vs green goblin. “Pow”... “CRACK””
> “BOOM “...  Can’t wait to see what you come up with next.



*Easy now....you want to save what's left in that sack for tomorrow....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff could you be so kind and send me the link of the Thousand Oaks shooter off that website you so proudly promote. I’m looking for information as to what caravan he came from. .


*Your Birth Cert will do....*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff could you be so kind and send me the link of the Thousand Oaks shooter off that website you so proudly promote. I’m looking for information as to what caravan he came from. .


He is a part of the caravan of the incompetent Ca government that can't protect it's people from crazy people they had a chance to evaluate because they are busy spending all their resources on illegal alien criminal's education, medication and incarceration.
Maybe if the hospitals,courts and prisons weren't full of Invaders he might have received the help he needed.

Case in point,

Murderer Deported to Mexico Last Month Recaptured in Texas

15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2018/11/11/murderer-deported-to-mexico-last-month-recaptured-in-texas/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi-n7Oq7c7eAhWkm-AKHfj7A6cQqUMwCHoECAoQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0HLdbH-GtT94LUYPYoL38H


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

What a difference a little class makes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Have you heard the American Hero murderer is running again? Too good to be true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> After all the criticism let’s be honest. That’s the only reason why.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff could you be so kind and send me the link of the Thousand Oaks shooter off that website you so proudly promote. I’m looking for information as to what caravan he came from. .


Election is over, so is the usefulness of "The Caravan" to scare little minded people like lil joe and co into voting . . . because Dems want open borders to allow in murderous hordes of vicious rapist, as long as they vote Dem and want free stuff!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

You nutters naively believe the most ridiculous BS, all in the name of partisan love. Love of country isn't what you do.

Democrats try to see the good in everyone so are susceptible to those with purely selfish intentions. 
Republicans have purely selfish intentions and will do anything, anything, to achieve their goals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters naively believe the most ridiculous BS, all in the name of partisan love. Love of country isn't what you do.
> 
> Democrats try to see the good in everyone so are susceptible to those with purely selfish intentions.
> 
> Republicans have purely selfish intentions and will do anything, anything, to achieve their goals.


I can see all the positive things you are seeing in our President.
Yes, Obama saw the good in all the terrorists he released from club gitmo that are on the battle field again killing Americans.
You big dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Media
*Get a Trumpy Bear and OWN THE LIBS! Trump supporter or not, THIS commercial is EVERYTHING (watch*


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe it just makes his feet hurt when it rains.


I heard on the news today that he was actually concerned that his hairdo wouldn't survive in the rain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I heard on the news today that he was actually concerned that his hairdo wouldn't survive in the rain.


Did ya?
Thank you for that dynamic post.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is a part of the caravan of the incompetent Ca government that can't protect it's people from crazy people they had a chance to evaluate because they are busy spending all their resources on illegal alien criminal's education, medication and incarceration.
> Maybe if the hospitals,courts and prisons weren't full of Invaders he might have received the help he needed.
> 
> Case in point,
> ...


I get it. So those they don’t write about. The focus only goes one way. I see. You expect people to open their eyes to your propaganda only.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *Get a Trumpy Bear and OWN THE LIBS! Trump supporter or not, THIS commercial is EVERYTHING (watch*


Made in Russia !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did ya?
> Thank you for that dynamic post.


Gorrilla glue .


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Easy now....you want to save what's left in that sack for tomorrow....*


Better !! But we have to work on the bold font.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a difference a little class makes.
> 
> View attachment 3425
> View attachment 3426


Humble. Take note , they are no different then anyone else.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your Birth Cert will do....*


Nononono you can’t be coming to the rescue.. unless it’s part of your comic book LOL !!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I get it. So those they don’t write about. The focus only goes one way. I see. You expect people to open their eyes to your propaganda only.


What propaganda?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> After all the criticism let’s be honest. That’s the only reason why.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters naively believe the most ridiculous BS, all in the name of partisan love. Love of country isn't what you do.
> 
> Democrats try to see the good in everyone so are susceptible to those with purely selfish intentions.
> Republicans have purely selfish intentions and will do anything, anything, to achieve their goals.


Sucker


----------



## Friesland (Nov 12, 2018)

Trump is not going to Arlington, which can only mean one of two things...

KILLARY IS GETTING LOCKED UP!!!!! Finally. Lock. Her. Up - and Obummer too!!!!!!!!!

or... Trump is a soulless cowardly conman douchebag who has finally run out of the will to even con his supporters.

I guess we'll know which soon enough.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Why do the Dems ALWAYS win these late-term elections?

DEM WINS AZ SENATE RACE


----------



## Friesland (Nov 12, 2018)

Winning!

https://www.wsj.com/articles/north-korea-keeping-up-work-on-missile-sites-report-says-1542039838


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Winning!
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/north-korea-keeping-up-work-on-missile-sites-report-says-1542039838


Haven't you hear the WSJ is just another Fake News liberal rag?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

Being a nutter must just be an act, as I have said before, no one could be that naive and stupid . . .  with a few exceptions illustrated in this forum.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3423



*Hey Ballsack......what you are displaying is the Thefts before the retaliatory CIVIL WAR !*

*Enjoy it while you can because you and yours will deeply regret what you've done....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being a nutter must just be an act, as I have said before, *no one could be that naive and stupid* . . .  with a few exceptions illustrated in this forum.


*You manage it with every New post you enter......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

Add forest management to the list of things t is uninformed on.

 . . . then of course there is this: President Donald Trump confused the Baltic states in Europe with the Balkans—and chastised leaders of the former for starting wars in the 1990s that lead to the break-up of Yugoslavia.


trump-confused-baltics-balkans-and-accused-confused-leaders-starting-yugoslav-1210939


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

Apparently in Florida where Reps are ahead they are saying, "STOP COUNTING!" . . . and in Arizona where Reps are behind they are saying, "KEEP COUNTING!", hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

*Mediaite*‏Verified account @*Mediaite* 2h2 hours ago




MSNBC’s Andrea Mitchell Says Broward Election Supervisor Snipes ‘Is a Republican’: ‘She’s Hardly a Democratic Official’ http://mediaite.com/a/fjuog pic.twitter.com/dXIqmRI4G0







11:05 AM - 12 Nov 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

Typical nutter in the age of t, it's not only ok, but is encouraged.

A video of a white U.S. senator from Mississippi making a flip reference to a "public hanging" is incensing voters in a special election runoff, drawing attention to the state's history of lynching and boosting Democrats' hope of pulling off a stunner in the Deep South.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical nutter in the age of t, it's not only ok, but is encouraged.
> 
> A video of a white U.S. senator from Mississippi making a flip reference to a "public hanging" is incensing voters in a special election runoff, drawing attention to the state's history of lynching and boosting Democrats' hope of pulling off a stunner in the Deep South.


What does race have to do with it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does race have to do with it?


Wiggling doesn't change your obvious racist viewpoint, in fact it confirms its existence.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Add forest management to the list of things t is uninformed on.
> 
> . . . then of course there is this: President Donald Trump confused the Baltic states in Europe with the Balkans—and chastised leaders of the former for starting wars in the 1990s that lead to the break-up of Yugoslavia.
> 
> ...



*You have once again displayed for all the forum your intellectual level....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wiggling doesn't change your obvious racist viewpoint, in fact it confirms its existence.


*YES ...ALL OF US CONSERVATIVES ARE " RACE " ORIENTED.........*

*WE CANNOT STAND IT WHEN CRIMINALS TRY/DO STEAL " RACES " SUCH AS WE ARE WITNESSING IN :*

*ARIZONA*
*CALIFORNIA*
*GEORGIA*
*MONTANA*
*FLORIDA*


*LIMP WRIST COUCH PUSSIES SUCH AS YOU ARE INDEBTED TO*
*THE PARTY RACE.....THAT'S WHY YOU TOE THE LINE WITH EACH*
*NEW CRIMINALLY SUPPORTING POST ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Strength is a declaration that cannot be misunderstood. 
Ronaldus Maximus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Winning!
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/north-korea-keeping-up-work-on-missile-sites-report-says-1542039838



Donald J. Trump 

*✔* @realDonaldTrump 




The story in the New York Times concerning North Korea developing missile bases is inaccurate. We fully know about the sites being discussed, nothing new - and nothing happening out of the normal. Just more Fake News. I will be the first to let you know if things go bad!


61.1K 
9:07 AM - Nov 13, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2018)

Queen Melania has spoken, and so it shall be. After a week of t pouting and acting pompous because he didn't get his parade and all the other kids made fun of him in Europe, royal proclamations have been issued!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

*Man Charged with Murder After Pregnant Mother Shot with a Crossbow*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Dan Kitwood/Getty
13 Nov 2018283

Savages.

*Ramanodge Umathallegadoo has been arrested after Sana Muhammad was shot in her kitchen in front of her five children with a crossbow at her home in Ilford, London.*
Mrs Muhammad, 35, who was known as Devi Umathallegadoo before she married Imtiaz Muhammad seven years ago, was washing dishes at 7:30 in the morning on Monday when she was shot.



The arrow entered the heart of pregnant Mrs Muhammad and missed the unborn child by inches, according to her husband.



https://trends.revcontent.com/click.php?d=Mxmv2EZCGeXyNb6fYGNKwUifdop0ibiCs2ZYnocfLmQzlohWmVo1e8CPiRNs%2BJg85ruS6yZWunlNas5i5o0WFDUNyNooEcSmtASAcM%2FhqD6RoGks2TYlhYHupsmLbK3aFRQWBCpZJ8dmY1tIkyiTSGj6OZlDoYbEOHezahyz%2FeFtSO63uu7mst6coYJ9x4de9YL09ahwk4imYD1NhHWHjzl9I84WTyHAn4c%2Bb2JZ5H%2BLvNQc5QCe0O4286DCmMSUB4%2BBf0DW7QFbjLQGi4xT6txcVKtve0qwncmxgHaFIcZN12IuINfv3eqyiZGe6hCCPLZbMaR1g%2B6agYrVrD4xgDMqRr7lqYzGeDYRWVrSe2QF4SF0wAhIdqSPagqp3qfJpJ8TWelzyrkhe0qngjDEz%2FF0p3VH5%2BmfV6sYI0T2wKPw9qAx1glwnhKdzLyJzdk3%2FBJnLVnetd1kLh99bXrvqpXGBHinlQAWDM7%2FB5Gx%2BU1L1KkgN39nudxg%2FPRcL%2BvUi4Xcw0ue0Lo6YgSStDTnIHC5kFKwvpv8Tqh4ftNpV2NA6W1MITp80rquW6CS%2FM%2BHDKdCSaK7tl7xt%2FbsJa6Q3ofvOGcg%2BEakRvzhYvR%2FomrrG%2BHFlDMM8fXclSvkeAJb2moJG%2Bf85k1dOpBSB74B1RqoEdkCHREhIU9w2GY7Ht9Qbnfow5CptL3hHvCsyYoIiWXb5r0oQfuhc8jhx1pro2I1AUgwWqv5sQrfNvWOaU0fEPjCVJWcwK0NfY4N7axiNcM2AnvEtefTwhPg7gllxS35D5Dxc9G%2F3IlR%2BsZn%2FhL3zVxFCukeUqyRRNJIQoqh&viewed=true

“The arrow went up into her heart but did not touch the unborn baby. The baby was due in four weeks. They operated with the arrow still in because it would have been too dangerous to take out,” Mr Muhammad, 52, told the_ Evening Standard_.


The eight-months-pregnant mother was rushed to hospital where her baby boy was delivered by emergency caesarian section. Mrs Muhammed later died and the baby has been transferred to a critical care unit due to his premature birth.

London’s Metropolitan Police confirmed Tuesday that Ramanodge Unmathallegadoo, 50, of no fixed abode, had been charged with Mrs Muhammad’s murder. He is due to appear at the Old Bailey on November 15th.

DCI Gary Holmes, of Scotland Yard’s homicide and major crime command, said: “This is a tragic incident and our sympathies are with the loved ones and friends of the victim.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Trump is not going to Arlington, which can only mean one of two things...
> 
> KILLARY IS GETTING LOCKED UP!!!!! Finally. Lock. Her. Up - and Obummer too!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wiggling doesn't change your obvious racist viewpoint, in fact it confirms its existence.


Speaking of wiggling.  Change your batteries


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Queen Melania has spoken, and so it shall be. After a week of t pouting and acting pompous because he didn't get his parade and all the other kids made fun of him in Europe, royal proclamations have been issued!


Youʻre blubbering.....again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

*American tourist, 27, murdered in Mexico; family wants answers, FBI to investigate stabbing death*







A Claremont family is looking for answers after learning their son was murdered while visiting Mexico. (KABC/Meyer family)


KABC
By Leticia Juarez
Tuesday, November 13, 2018 03:16PM
CLAREMONT, Calif. --
Taylor Meyer left for Playa Del Carmen, Mexico to celebrate a friend's 30th birthday. He was part of large group of singles and couples who rented a condo in a gated community in the popular resort town.


On Friday, the 27-year-old's parents received a call from the U.S. consulate in Mexico telling them their son had been murdered.

"We first didn't believe it," Kris Meyer, the victim's father, said. "This is just news that we thought was a very cruel hoax, but then we confirmed it was real."

Kris and Krista Meyer were told their son was stabbed to death.

"Three people attacked him, and that's what the witnesses said," Krista Meyer said.

The family said their son's wallet, shoes, watch and iPhone were taken during the attack.

But the Claremont couple said they don't understand how their son ended up so far from the condo he rented with friends.


"The bar is here," Kris Meyer said, demonstrating with his hands. "There was a 10 minute walk to the gate, the AirBnB they rented in a gated community. His body was found 32 minutes walking the other direction and a 10 minute cab ride away from the bar."

Friends who traveled with Meyer told his parents the group became separated and they lost track of Meyer.

Authorities have not said how Meyer ended up near the park where he was killed. His parents believe they may be trying to cover up their son's murder so not to scare away tourists from the area.

"We would just like the FBI overseeing and getting permission from the Mexican government to oversee this investigation," his father said. "And so that we have clarity that we know that this is what really happened."

On Sunday, more than 100 of Meyer's family and friends gathered at the Hermosa Beach pier to hold a candle light vigil.


The gathering remembered the fun loving man who loved country music, playing golf and organizing gatherings with friends.

"They brought him back to life for us," Krista Meyer said of the vigil for her son.

Meyer's body remains in Mexico. His suitcase sits in the family's Claremont living room still packed.

On Saturday, Meyer's family is planning to hold his funeral at Purpose Church Pomona to a packed crowd. His parents said they want it to be a celebration of their son's life.

"We are strong Christians," his father said. "We know Taylor is in a better place."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Winning!
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/north-korea-keeping-up-work-on-missile-sites-report-says-1542039838


https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1062505813288337408


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Man Charged with Murder After Pregnant Mother Shot with a Crossbow*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Locusts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

*If the midterms were a referendum, Trump won*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

Denham, Porter. Hunter going to jail. Supermajorities again.

Trump has literally killed the CA GOP. It's funny as hell. I'm Kekking my Ossoff over here.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *If the midterms were a referendum, Trump won*


Kek.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *If the midterms were a referendum, Trump won*


Once again attempting to declare victory from the ash pile of defeat I see.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

More kekking my Ossoff

https://www.fastcompany.com/90267536/bought-something-from-infowars-your-account-may-have-been-skimmed

If Racist Joe coulda got a credit card he'd have his whole $200 credit limit maxed by now!


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> *✔* @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...


Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> More kekking my Ossoff
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90267536/bought-something-from-infowars-your-account-may-have-been-skimmed
> 
> If Racist Joe coulda got a credit card he'd have his whole $200 credit limit maxed by now!


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek!


Good enough for me,


BREAKING: DOJ Releases Lengthy Memo Justifying President Trump's Appointment of Whitaker as Acting Attorney General


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

*Pro-Trump website selling Lego-like 'MAGA' border wall play set*
*Set includes Donald Trump figure, blocks for border wall*

Posted: 5:55 PM, November 12, 2018Updated: 5:55 PM, November 12, 2018
_ &lt;img src="https://bobcat.grahamdigital.com/image/upload/view?width=640&amp;height=360&amp;method=crop&amp;url=https://media.local10.com/photo/2018/11/12/walltoy_1542061070205_13931169_ver1.0_640_360.jpg"                             

	
	
		
		
	


	




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

*CARAVAN JUMPS BORDER FENCE; NO TROOPS...*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

Kekking my way to Kekkistan!

https://www.npr.org/2018/11/14/667818539/it-was-a-big-blue-wave-democrats-pick-up-most-house-seats-in-a-generation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good enough for me,
> 
> 
> BREAKING: DOJ Releases Lengthy Memo Justifying President Trump's Appointment of Whitaker as Acting Attorney General


Kek. Won't be for deep state Scotus though. kekekekekekekekekekekek!


----------



## Friesland (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kekking my way to Kekkistan!
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/11/14/667818539/it-was-a-big-blue-wave-democrats-pick-up-most-house-seats-in-a-generation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


I didn't see this in your fake news article.
Liar.
*United States House of Representatives elections, 2010*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



United States House of Representatives elections, 2010





← 2008 *November 2, 2010* 2012

The *2010 United States House of Representatives elections* were held November 2, 2010, as part of the 2010 midterm elections along with Senate elections, at the midpoint of President Barack Obama's first term in office. Voters of the 50 U.S. states chose 435 U.S. Representatives. Voters of the U.S. territories, commonwealths, and the District of Columbia chose their non-voting delegates.[a]

*Republicans regained control of the chamber they had lost in the 2006 midterm elections, picking up a net total of 63 seats and erasing the gains Democrats made in 2006 and 2008.* Although the sitting U.S. President's party usually loses seats in a midterm election, the 2010 election resulted in the highest loss of a party in a House midterm election since 1938,[6][7] and the largest House swing since 1948.[8] This also happened to be the Republicans' largest gain in House seats since 1938.[9]

Republicans gained the most in the State of New York where they picked up six seats, defeating five incumbents and winning an open Democratic district. The heavy Democratic Party losses were attributed to anger with President Obama, opposition to the Affordable Care Act, large budget deficits and the weak economy.[10][11][12] This was also the third consecutive midterm election in a president's first term where the Republican Party has made gains in the House of Representatives, as well as the second consecutive midterm election where party control of the said chamber changed hands. Notable freshmen included future Senators Cory Gardner, Todd Young, James Lankford and Tim Scott, future Governor of Delaware John Carney, future Director of the Office of Management and Budget Mick Mulvaney, future Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, future Lieutenant Governor of Arkansas Tim Griffin and future Louisiana Attorney General Jeff Landry


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2018)

t is pouting, has been for a little over  a week . . . he knows what's coming. Tax returns, ethics violation investigations, the unedited Mueller report and as of the first of the year the House will go back to doing its Constitutional duties, House Oversight anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is pouting, has been for a little over  a week . . . he knows what's coming. Tax returns, ethics violation investigations, the unedited Mueller report and as of the first of the year the House will go back to doing its Constitutional duties, House Oversight anyone?


That's ok, whatever happens from here on out we got the supreme court and he kept Hillary out of the white house.
Win-Win. I just hope RBG doesn't roll a 7 in the next 2 years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again attempting to declare victory from the ash pile of defeat I see.


Step aside and let your women show you how itʻs done.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 14, 2018)

_ 


Sheriff Joe said:



			That's ok, whatever happens from here on out we got the supreme court and he kept Hillary out of the white house.
Win-Win. I just hope RBG doesn't roll a 7 in the next 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

_Not to mention seeing little bitches on the left whine & moan on a daily. Been a joy to see!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CARAVAN JUMPS BORDER FENCE; NO TROOPS...*


I donʻt see any women or children up on those fences.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> _
> _
> 
> Not to mention seeing little bitches on the left whine & moan on a daily. Been a joy to see!


You would think they lost the house to Trump by more votes than Obama lost the house to the GOP during his first mid-term.  Wait!  Obama and Clinton lost more seats to the GOP in their first mid-terms and thus the house went to the GOP.  Not unusual.  Roll blue tide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Too funny, Michelle Obama: I Cried for 30 Minutes After Trump’s Inauguration, now we're even.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Is this perfect or what, creepy porn lawyer busted for wife abuse.
#Metoo

 
11/14/2018 2:45 PM PST
*Stormy Daniels' Attorney Michael Avenatti Arrested for Felony Domestic Violence*
EXCLUSIVE





*Michael Avenatti*, who became famous for representing Stormy Daniels in her battle with President Trump, has been arrested for felony domestic violence ... law enforcement sources tell TMZ.

Our law enforcement sources say Avenatti was arrested Wednesday after his estranged wife filed a felony DV report.  We're told her face was "swollen and bruised."

Our sources say the alleged incident occurred Tuesday, but there was a confrontation Wednesday between the two at an exclusive apartment building in the Century City area of L.A. 

We're told during today's confrontation the woman ran out of the apartment building and was on the sidewalk on her cellphone with sunglasses covering her eyes, screaming on the phone, "I can't believe you did this to me." 

We're told security brought her inside the building and Michael showed up 5 minutes later, ran into the building, chasing after her.  He screamed repeatedly, "She hit me first." We're told he angrily added, "This is bulls***, this is f***ing bulls***."

A law enforcement source says on Tuesday, Avenatti "kicked her out of the apartment" and that's presumably when the alleged domestic violence occurred.  We're told she went back to the apartment on Wednesday to retrieve her belongings and called police to stand by in case things got heated. 

They've been married since 2011. He filed for divorce in 2017.

We're told Avenatti is currently in custody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I donʻt see any women or children up on those fences.


What would be wrong with using non-lethal weapons? How about those shirt shooting guns they use at sporting events?
We would just fill it with a burrito instead, splat-splat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would be wrong with using non-lethal weapons? How about those shirt shooting guns they use at sporting events?
> We would just fill it with a burrito instead, splat-splat.


I like burritos, why would I waste it on those clowns?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Trump WH To CNN: Shove It, We Can Regulate Insufferable Journalists...Like Jim Acosta; UPDATE: Judge Overseeing Lawsuit Is Trump-Appointed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Well, at least we know she is a lying whore, she'll fit right in.

Chuck Schumer
*Kyrsten Sinema Explains Her Flip-Flop in Voting for Schumer: 'Would Have Considered' a Challenger*
 
Lauretta Brown
|
Posted: Nov 14, 2018 4:55 PM
said on the campaign trail that she would not vote for him.

“Arizonans know I will work with anyone — in either party — to get things done for our state,” Sinema said.

She argued that if someone had challenged Sen. Schumer for the position of minority leader she would have "considered" voting for them.

“It’s time for a new approach on both sides of the aisle and I look forward to working with my colleagues to cut through the dysfunction and deliver results for Arizona,” she continued. “Had there been a challenger for Minority Leader, I would have considered new leadership and a fresh perspective. I will continue to put Arizona over party.”

Sinema ran as a centrist to replace retiring Sen. Jeff Flake (R-AZ). She said she would not describe herself as a “proud Democrat.”

However, she has already begun working with the Democratic leadership she opposed on the campaign trail. She was pictured in a tweet Wednesday meeting with Schumer


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2018)

What happened to the caravan? Zero tweets? Zero consideration for the troops, here and in Europe . . . whittle t might get his hair wet! t is the worst public person ever. He shows no respect for our military, past, present or future. t is a laughingstock and a national embarrassment. t demeans everything he touches.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What happened to the caravan? Zero tweets? Zero consideration for the troops, here and in Europe . . . whittle t might get his hair wet! t is the worst public person ever. He shows no respect for our military, past, present or future. t is a laughingstock and a national embarrassment. t demeans everything he touches.



*Hey Rodent.......If you would stop shoving your thumb up your bum looking for a plum you *
*would see that 500 or so are already taunting the Border Patrol/Marines today at the park *
*above Tijuana at the Border......*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this perfect or what, creepy porn lawyer busted for wife abuse.
> #Metoo
> 
> 
> ...


If it happened 30 years ago it would be a lot more believable


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If it happened 30 years ago it would be a lot more believable


I'm sure espola can relate to this story.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Man Charged with Murder After Pregnant Mother Shot with a Crossbow*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTHING ON THE RECENT SHOOTING IN CALIFORNIA??


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If it happened 30 years ago it would be a lot more believable


If it even happened. All he needs to do is be like Trump. Deny deny deny until you get caught you change your story. LOL. 
Nothing new here folks.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump WH To CNN: Shove It, We Can Regulate Insufferable Journalists...Like Jim Acosta; UPDATE: Judge Overseeing Lawsuit Is Trump-Appointed


Remember this one Sheriff. It might bite you in the “A” if they allow him back in the White House


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Rodent.......If you would stop shoving your thumb up your bum looking for a plum you *
> *would see that 500 or so are already taunting the Border Patrol/Marines today at the park *
> *above Tijuana at the Border......*


Wait ? I thought it was 5000 invaders? No, 10,000. We sent how many troops for 500 armed invaders? 
Give me a break. Stick to your comics. Thumb up your bum ?? Are you from the 1940’s or something? That sounds like a back to the future line. For real..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> ANYTHING ON THE RECENT SHOOTING IN CALIFORNIA??


Fire took that right off of the front page.
Now who is using font?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Wait ? I thought it was 5000 invaders? No, 10,000. We sent how many troops for 500 armed invaders?
> Give me a break. Stick to your comics. Thumb up your bum ?? Are you from the 1940’s or something? That sounds like a back to the future line. For real..


How many are ok? These are just the beginning, you noticed they aren't even messing with Texas they are going straight for the sanctuary of Ca.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fire took that right off of the front page.
> Now who is using font?


Hahaha.. no font there. More like capitalization. Love how you pick and choose what propaganda to show. Certain stories you choose to put out. Unfortunately most are not true.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many are ok? These are just the beginning, you noticed they aren't even messing with Texas they are going straight for the sanctuary of Ca.


I’m just saying. You and others claimed this invasion was on its way. Then you play down your hype and attempt to back peddle a bit. Y’all about ignorance sheriff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m just saying. You and others claimed this invasion was on its way. Then you play down your hype and attempt to back peddle a bit. Y’all about ignorance sheriff.


What part of "these are just the beginning" are you having trouble understanding? Ignoring is very ignorant, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hahaha.. no font there. More like capitalization. Love how you pick and choose what propaganda to show. Certain stories you choose to put out. Unfortunately most are not true.


Capitalization is just the same as bold letters that you so love to hate.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Capitalization is just the same as bold letters that you so love to hate.


Awwww.. sheriff to the rescue !!!! 
I’m sure nononono is going to give you a hug soon.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What part of "these are just the beginning" are you having trouble understanding? Ignoring is very ignorant, don't you think?


There’s plenty you’ve ignored. How does that make you feel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Awwww.. sheriff to the rescue !!!!
> I’m sure nononono is going to give you a hug soon.


Just sayin.
Why do you have so many screen names?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

It’s a nice day for a naturalization ceremony. Congratulations Billy Idol on becoming a #*newUScitizen* today in Los Angeles, CA.pic.twitter.com/4s7KXHqoKC







5:45 PM - 14 Nov 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

*First Kanye and now Van Jones.

Media
Lefty blue-checks DRAG Van Jones after he calls Donald Trump the ‘uniter-in-Chief’ for support of criminal justice reform *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Let's see just how committed the libs are,


*Flake Won’t Vote for Judicial Nominees Until ‘Protect Mueller’ Vote*
2,200


*Cotton: Senate Will Work Christmas Eve and New Year’s Eve to Get Judges Confirmed If Necessary*
607


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Hope and Change: With More Votes Counted, It Looks Like Mia Love May Have Won in Utah After All (Update: Dems Caught Cheating in FL-Sen


----------



## Friesland (Nov 15, 2018)

California, a prophet on the burning shore
California, I'll be knocking on the golden door
Like an angel, standing in a shaft of light
Rising up to paradise, I know I'm gonna shine.

Kek...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> California, a prophet on the burning shore
> California, I'll be knocking on the golden door
> Like an angel, standing in a shaft of light
> Rising up to paradise, I know I'm gonna shine.
> ...


We already  now how fucked up Ca is, but thanks for the info.
Moonbeam can't even manage his forests and his gun free zones aren't helping anyone but the nut jobs and let us not forget the crazy train that will never be built that newsom is inheriting, yeah, we know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

And then there's this,
Gotta love Karma and I bet Kananaugh is laughing in his beer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m just saying. You and others claimed this invasion was on its way. Then you play down your hype and attempt to back peddle a bit. Y’all about ignorance sheriff.


Here is more hype and ignorance for you.

Police and Law Enforcement
*Published* 54 mins ago
*Dashcam video shows moment illegal immigrant suspect opens fire on Arkansas police officer*





By Travis Fedschun | Fox News


*Dramatic video: police dashcam captures dangerous shootout*
Watch this: An intense shootout between a sheriff’s deputy and a suspect in Arkansas was caught on video.

Newly released dashcam video shows the moments a police officer in Arkansas stared down the barrel of a gun during an intense shootout with an illegal immigrant suspect over the weekend.



The Washington County Sheriff's Office said in a news release the incident happened Sunday, after County Corporal Brett Thompson tried to initiate a traffic stop around 12:43 p.m. in Tontitown, located just outside Fayetteville.


The driver, 29-year-old Luis Cobos-Cenobio, didn't stop and the officer reportedly initiated a brief chase. After eventually pulling over, Cobos-Cenobio got out of his vehicle and began shooting at Thompson, officials said.

The video released Tuesday shows the moment the 29-year-old riddled Thompson's vehicle with bullet holes. Thompson quickly returned fire, and Cobos-Cenobio fled the scene.






Bullet holes can be seen in Corporal Brett Thompson's vehicle after the shooting


*MASSACHUSETTS COPS SEARCH FOR BIRD ACCUSED OF BREAKING AND ENTERING, CHASING POLICE CRUISER*

The 29-year-old was found by another officer about a half-hour later and once again shot at police, officials said.

He was then followed into Fayetteville, where Fayetteville Police and Arkansas State Police joined the pursuit until he was eventually stopped and taken into custody.

Authorities said the 29-year-old had a wound to the left arm and shoulder and was taken to a nearby hospital before being handed over to police.






Luis Cobos-Cenobio has been charged with four counts of attempted capital murder, committing a terroristic act, fleeing, possession of a controlled substance and possession of drug paraphernalia, according to police.

"We are so thankful Corporal Thompson, all other officers who were involved, as well as citizens who were in the areas of the incident, were unharmed," the sheriff's office said.

*OFFICERS KILLED IN THE LINE OF DUTY IN 2018*

Cobos-Cenobio has been jailed on $500,000 bond, and has had a detainer placed on him by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, an agency spokesperson confirmed to Fox News.

Cobos-Cenobio has been charged with four counts of attempted capital murder, committing a terroristic act, fleeing, possession of a controlled substance and possession of drug paraphernalia, according to police.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

NOW HE CAN’T GET ON TV?
*CNN, MSNBC downplay arrest of disgraced Dem darling Michael Avenatti*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m just saying. You and others claimed this invasion was on its way. Then you play down your hype and attempt to back peddle a bit. Y’all about ignorance sheriff.


More hype and ignorance,

BREACH ON THE BORDER
*While caravan chugs toward Tijuana, feds nab 650 migrants two hours to the east*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 15, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> If it even happened. All he needs to do is be like Trump. Deny deny deny until you get caught you change your story. LOL.
> Nothing new here folks.


He's guilty all right...the women said he did it...what more do you need?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

*Report: Florida Democrats Urged Voters to Submit Absentee Ballots After Election Day Using Altered Forms*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Joel Pollak / Breitbart News
15 Nov 20184,859

2:32
*Florida Democrats urged voters to submit absentee ballots after Election Day, using an official form that had been altered to make it look like they were doing so within the legal deadline, hoping a judge would later allow the votes.*
That attempt to add Democratic votes, which critics say is possible election fraud, was reported Thursday morning by Ana Ceballos of the _Naples Daily News_, who notes the scheme has already been reported to federal prosecutors.





A day after Florida’s election left top state races too close to call, a Democratic party leader directed staffers and volunteers to share altered election forms with voters to fix signature problems on absentee ballots after the state’s deadline.

The altered forms surfaced in Broward, Santa Rosa, Citrus and Okaloosa counties and were reported to federal prosecutors to review for possible election fraud as Florida counties complete a required recount in three top races.

But an email obtained by the USA TODAY NETWORK-Florida shows that Florida Democrats were organizing a broader statewide effort beyond those counties to give voters the altered forms to fix improper absentee ballots after the Nov. 5 deadline. Democratic party leaders provided staffers with copies of a form, known as a “cure affidavit,” that had been modified to include an inaccurate Nov. 8 deadline.

One Palm Beach Democrat said in an interview the idea was to have voters fix and submit as many absentee ballots as possible with the altered forms in hopes of later including them in vote totals if a judge ruled such ballots were allowed.

Election Day was November 6.


A decision Thursday by federal judge Mark Walker, a Barack Obama appointee, will allow voters to correct mismatched signatures on mailed-in and provisional ballots until Saturday. Republicans have appealed.

Republicans are already crying foul over Democrats’ efforts to overturn GOP victories in the races for governor and U.S. Senate by suing local election authorities to include votes that were improperly cast (or not cast).

Election officials in Broward County and Palm Beach County failed to comply with state laws and court orders regarding the counting and reporting of outstanding ballots, leading to speculation about efforts to tamper with the results.

Democrats have countered by claiming that Republicans do not want every vote to be counted.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'm sure espola can relate to this story.



*Because of his collection of " Balls " or old articles of " Clothing " .....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> He's guilty all right...the women said he did it...what more do you need?



*Who's the woman ?*

*Even TMZ is not revealing who the woman is.....*

*I wonder if his ex-wives would sing a different song if the " Payments " stopped !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump WH To CNN: Shove It, We Can Regulate Insufferable Journalists...Like Jim Acosta; UPDATE: Judge Overseeing Lawsuit Is Trump-Appointed


I e-mailed Acosta to say that if his Press Pass isn't reinstated, he has a home here with us to express his concerns.  One caveat though.  He will not be able to use the ignore feature if  his feelings get hurt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> California, a prophet on the burning shore
> California, I'll be knocking on the golden door
> Like an angel, standing in a shaft of light
> Rising up to paradise, I know I'm gonna shine.
> ...


How Democrats Display their Intelligence !


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> He's guilty all right...the women said he did it...what more do you need?


If the allegations are less than 32 years old, Avenutter is toast!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: Florida Democrats Urged Voters to Submit Absentee Ballots After Election Day Using Altered Forms*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs the damn Russians?!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

*YUGE!*


Even CNN Admits Dems Have No Chance In Florida; UPDATE: DeSantis Clinches Gov Win, Hand Recount For Senate


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Why are libs such sore losers?
*Gillum refuses to concede -- gains just 1 vote...*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 15, 2018)

Kek-kek-kek...

https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/California-has-extraordinary-budget-13392995.php?utm_campaign=twitter-premium&utm_source=CMS Sharing Button&utm_medium=social


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek-kek-kek...
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/California-has-extraordinary-budget-13392995.php?utm_campaign=twitter-premium&utm_source=CMS Sharing Button&utm_medium=social


How Democrats Display their Intelligence !


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *YUGE!*
> 
> 
> Even CNN Admits Dems Have No Chance In Florida; UPDATE: DeSantis Clinches Gov Win, Hand Recount For Senate


How Democrats Display their Intelligence !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice to see a Commander In Chief who actually respects our military.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice to see a Commander In Chief who actually respects our military.


You are blind, dumb and ignorant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are blind, dumb and ignorant.


And yet she persisted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek-kek-kek...
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/California-has-extraordinary-budget-13392995.php?utm_campaign=twitter-premium&utm_source=CMS Sharing Button&utm_medium=social


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just sayin.
> Why do you have so many screen names?


Screen names ? How so?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice to see a Commander In Chief who actually respects our military.


You are sooooo full of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Screen names ? How so?


You post just like a dude I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You are sooooo full of it.


Can't imagine the dumb one and his angry wife doing this.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Screen names ? How so?


Kek.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Kek.


Nope ! LOL !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't imagine the dumb one and his angry wife doing this.


But you said you didn’t have a wife. Do you forget your lies ?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You post just like a dude I know.


Hahaha.. A dude you know.
Trust me you don’t know me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hahaha.. A dude you know.
> Trust me you don’t know me.


Comprehension problems?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> But you said you didn’t have a wife. Do you forget your lies ?


I never said I didn't have a wife, who is lying now?
You must be related to the dumb one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hahaha.. A dude you know.
> Trust me you don’t know me.


Anytime a lib says trust me everyone better watch out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You are sooooo full of it.


Sorry, I forgot, the dumb one does love our military, you are correct.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 16, 2018)

Colorado to follow CA, VA, New England? Republican pollster says probably...

(The only good thing about the racist, misogynist, conman, lying shitheel scum in the White House is the enduring damage he is doing the Republican Party...)

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/post-election-poll-of-unaffiliated-colorado-voters-shows-trump-s-negative-effect-in-2018-midterms_


----------



## Friesland (Nov 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How Democrats Display their Intelligence !


Kek. 

The sad thing is with the deficit 3 Card Trumpie is leaving us, rich, responsible states like CA will take on an undue share of the repayment burden, cause good "republican" States like Mississippi and Kansas have no dough and generate no important revenue.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh, but at least the tax cut increased FDI... right...oh... just kekking!


----------



## Friesland (Nov 16, 2018)

You think Republicans are bailing now? Wait until the slowdown really hits... Give it 12 months or so. Brexit shytestorm, Asian issues, tech issues...

With the economy flat or even shrinking? It'll be rats off the Titanic. I'll be kekking till my kekker hurts!

Geo. Conway: I'd rather move to Australia than vote for Trump!

kekekeekekekek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

If you ain't cheating you ain't trying and you ain't no democrat,
*Abrams push for new Georgia Gov. vote...*
She is certainly not representing her race very well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

What is with you people?
Does anyone see a common thread here?

Politics
*Kemp, DeSantis secure paths to Florida and Georgia gov mansions, but opponents refuse to quit*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 16, 2018)

Yo! Where my SoCal Peeps at? Area Code Roll call!


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Remember this one Sheriff. It might bite you in the “A” if they allow him back in the White House


Hey sheriff did the trump pic not help ? LOL !


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said I didn't have a wife, who is lying now?
> You must be related to the dumb one.


No I’m not related to you. And I pretty sure you said you were a lonely man in his basement afraid to come out.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Comprehension problems?


Hey yogi. I’m good.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Kek.


Yogi are you referring to that Kiki song ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey sheriff did the trump pic not help ? LOL !


I don't know what that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> No I’m not related to you. And I pretty sure you said you were a lonely man in his basement afraid to come out.


You wish you were related to me, then you would know who your Daddy is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yo! Where my SoCal Peeps at? Area Code Roll call!
> 
> View attachment 3444


Yep, pretty sad state we live in, you can't even take a shit on the side walk without an illegal alien criminal shooting you by accident.
At least The Donald stopped HRC from ruining the entire country.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish you were related to me, then you would know who your Daddy is.


Dad is that you?? Pops.. Talk to me. Lol !! Dumb.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, pretty sad state we live in, you can't even take a shit on the side walk without an illegal alien criminal shooting you by accident.
> At least The Donald stopped HRC from ruining the entire country.


Or to a Bar. Where you can find yourself getting mowed down with an AR15. Oh wait? Is that fake news too bc the Sheriff  didn’t post on it? 

Sheriff Dufy


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what that means.


Acosta is getting his press badge back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Acosta is getting his press badge back.


Whatever, I doubt that is over with.
We have much bigger things to deal with than an unhinged reporter that accosts women.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever, I doubt that is over with.
> We have much bigger things to deal with than an unhinged reporter that accosts women.


LOL !!! I can’t believe you said that knowing everything trumps done !!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Or to a Bar. Where you can find yourself getting mowed down with an AR15. Oh wait? Is that fake news too bc the Sheriff  didn’t post on it?
> 
> Sheriff Dufy


When I have a bar it will not be a gun free zone, that I know fosho.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!! I can’t believe you said that knowing everything trumps done !!!


What has your President done?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Acosta is getting his press badge back.


Good...I want him on film making a complete ass out of himself and that news rag he works for on a daily.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!! I can’t believe you said that knowing everything trumps done !!!


Minion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Winning! U.S. Manufacturing Output Stronger than Expected…8

…Output Soars — Even from Tariffed Businesses


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What has your President done?


Beside the corruption and his Russian collusion? Well currently nothing but lie to us about invasions.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good...I want him on film making a complete ass out of himself and that news rag he works for on a daily.


Let’s see, If you think Acosta looked like an ass. What do you think Trump looked like.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When I have a bar it will not be a gun free zone, that I know fosho.


That Bar wasn’t a gun free zone was it? Help me out here. What was the name of the immigrant that mowed those innocent people down? I think his name sounded like the Las Vegas shooter too? Can you please check the Hill to verify? 

Thanks pops !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Minion.


Is that all you can come up with?? C’mon  Yogi you can do better than that.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Winning! U.S. Manufacturing Output Stronger than Expected…8
> 
> …Output Soars — Even from Tariffed Businesses


Ding ding ding !! Breaking news out of The HILL !!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Beside the corruption and his Russian collusion? Well currently nothing but lie to us about invasions.


You are still sticking with that? You are one of the last ones to believe that.
You really are a committed leftist, first Hillary and now this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> That Bar wasn’t a gun free zone was it? Help me out here. What was the name of the immigrant that mowed those innocent people down? I think his name sounded like the Las Vegas shooter too? Can you please check the Hill to verify?
> 
> Thanks pops !!


The correct term is illegal immigrant, I have nothing against legal immigrants.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Is that all you can come up with?? C’mon  Yogi you can do better than that.


You ignorant minion. Better? SMFH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Let’s see, If you think Acosta looked like an ass. What do you think Trump looked like.


Trump looked like he was going to kick his ass.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Let’s see, If you think Acosta looked like an ass. What do you think Trump looked like.


Whataboutism...SMFH.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump looked like he was going to kick his ass.


And should have.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Is that all you can come up with?? C’mon  Yogi you can do better than that.


Fish are you a man of color?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Fish are you a man of color?


No.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And should have.


You kidding me. Them hands can’t hurt a fly


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You ignorant minion. Better? SMFH


How about you say something about keeping safe with fire Yogi.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The correct term is illegal immigrant, I have nothing against legal immigrants.


Right. How about that article pal. Any luck? You can’t tell the difference between a legal citizen and an illegal one. Please don’t tell me you don’t walk around being prejudice assuming everyone is illegal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Right. How about that article pal. Any luck? You can’t tell the difference between a legal citizen and an illegal one. Please don’t tell me you don’t walk around being prejudice assuming everyone is illegal.


Sheriff Joe can smell an illegal a mile away.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are still sticking with that? You are one of the last ones to believe that.
> You really are a committed leftist, first Hillary and now this.


I will be expecting an apology from you when it all comes out. And please don’t bust out with Democrats corruption on that because every single person overseeing him is republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I will be expecting an apology from you when it all comes out. And please don’t bust out with Democrats corruption on that because every single person overseeing him is republican.


Deal, just one thing, what crime did he commit?
All of Mueller's team are democrats.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe can smell an illegal a mile away.


Do they smell like racist ?  That’s what I mean. You claim to be ok with legals. Yet you can’t be certain who is and who’s not. So you assume.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Deal, just one thing, what crime did he commit?


Cool. We will see soon. He keeps saying there was nothing and the investigation isn’t over. Will hear soon.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Deal, just one thing, what crime did he commit?
> All of Mueller's team are democrats.


Muller is not. He chose them. It’s overseen by republicans. It’s controlled by Republicans. He can only go as far as a republican representative let’s him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Muller is not. He chose them. It’s overseen by republicans. It’s controlled by Republicans. He can only go as far as a republican representative let’s him.


You just keep thinking good thoughts like that.
Maybe the new guy will set some boundaries and keep these innocents from losing everything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Cool. We will see soon. He keeps saying there was nothing and the investigation isn’t over. Will hear soon.


Did you not want to answer the question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Do they smell like racist ?  That’s what I mean. You claim to be ok with legals. Yet you can’t be certain who is and who’s not. So you assume.


I assume if you aren't able to speak to me in my language you shouldn't be here.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Right. How about that article pal. Any luck? You can’t tell the difference between a legal citizen and an illegal one. Please don’t tell me you don’t walk around being prejudice assuming everyone is illegal.


If your husband was murdered by a proven illegal immigrant, who was protected from deportation by sanctimonious law makers, would you not question why?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If your husband was murdered by a proven illegal immigrant, who was protected from deportation by sanctimonious law makers, would you not question why?


Yes of course I would question why. And I would ask the same if it were a legal one. What I’m saying is, was he legal isn’t going to be my first question. What’s the difference if a sick person would do it or not. What am I suppose to ask. Was he sick? Who should I blame. His doctor?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I assume if you aren't able to speak to me in my language you shouldn't be here.


Is that how it was when your ancestors arrived? Did they speak Cherokee ? I’m just saying. You wouldn’t be here if they were thrown out.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you not want to answer the question?


I will sheriff. When the investigation is over. Please share if you have the answers


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just keep thinking good thoughts like that.
> Maybe the new guy will set some boundaries and keep these innocents from losing everything.


LOL !!! Just remember you said you would apologize.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek.
> 
> The sad thing is with the deficit 3 Card Trumpie is leaving us, rich, responsible states like CA will take on an undue share of the repayment burden, cause good "republican" States like Mississippi and Kansas have no dough and generate no important revenue.


Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh, but at least the tax cut increased FDI... right...oh... just kekking!
> 
> View attachment 3443


Lol!  See that dive it took in 2015!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You think Republicans are bailing now? Wait until the slowdown really hits... Give it 12 months or so. Brexit shytestorm, Asian issues, tech issues...
> 
> With the economy flat or even shrinking? It'll be rats off the Titanic. I'll be kekking till my kekker hurts!
> 
> ...


Lol!  Can't wait!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes of course I would question why. And I would ask the same if it were a legal one. What I’m saying is, was he legal isn’t going to be my first question. What’s the difference if a sick person would do it or not. What am I suppose to ask. Was he sick? Who should I blame. His doctor?


You are the one that started this migrant BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I will sheriff. When the investigation is over. Please share if you have the answers


What crime is he guilty of?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Is that how it was when your ancestors arrived? Did they speak Cherokee ? I’m just saying. You wouldn’t be here if they were thrown out.


You can't live in "if" land.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the one that started this migrant BS.


You still can’t tell me how you can tell who’s legal and who’s not. You’re just prejudice towards people because you live based on the assumption they aren’t legal.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes of course I would question why. And I would ask the same if it were a legal one. What I’m saying is, was he legal isn’t going to be my first question. What’s the difference if a sick person would do it or not. What am I suppose to ask. Was he sick? Who should I blame. His doctor?


That is some weak ass response...if,if,if,if,if,if,if,if,if

What's the difference? Your husband would be alive dipshit. Blame? Your, I need every vote at any cost, voter base/politicians...but you knew that already Jose'.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You still can’t tell me how you can tell who’s legal and who’s not. You’re just prejudice towards people because you live based on the assumption they aren’t legal.


He believes what they tell him to believe, and if that aligns with his predetermined prejudice then all the better as far as lil minded joe goes. He's scared, they all are, their king t may be the most frightened as of Nov. 6th.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He believes what they tell him to believe, and if that aligns with his predetermined prejudice then all the better as far as lil minded joe goes. He's scared, they all are, their king t may be the most frightened as of Nov. 6th.


Change the record, creepy union dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2018)

" . . . the president has a habit of elaborating, so no, he can't go under oath."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . the president has a habit of elaborating, so no, he can't go under oath."


Maybe he will get the HRC treatment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe he will get the HRC treatment.


11 hours of the same questions 6 other special panels asked over the years previous?


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I will be expecting an apology from you when it all comes out. And please don’t bust out with Democrats corruption on that because every single person overseeing him is republican.





Fishme1 said:


> Do they smell like racist ?  That’s what I mean. You claim to be ok with legals. Yet you can’t be certain who is and who’s not. So you assume.





Fishme1 said:


> Cool. We will see soon. He keeps saying there was nothing and the investigation isn’t over. Will hear soon.





Fishme1 said:


> Muller is not. He chose them. It’s overseen by republicans. It’s controlled by Republicans. He can only go as far as a republican representative let’s him.





Fishme1 said:


> Yes of course I would question why. And I would ask the same if it were a legal one. What I’m saying is, was he legal isn’t going to be my first question. What’s the difference if a sick person would do it or not. What am I suppose to ask. Was he sick? Who should I blame. His doctor?





Fishme1 said:


> Is that how it was when your ancestors arrived? Did they speak Cherokee ? I’m just saying. You wouldn’t be here if they were thrown out.





Fishme1 said:


> I will sheriff. When the investigation is over. Please share if you have the answers





Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!! Just remember you said you would apologize.





Fishme1 said:


> You still can’t tell me how you can tell who’s legal and who’s not. You’re just prejudice towards people because you live based on the assumption they aren’t legal.



*Boo hoo " SmellyFishSticksunderdone " Boo sob hoo.......

You've got runon like a ninety year old lady on Chili verde........





*


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 11 hours of the same questions 6 other special panels asked over the years previous?



*Your Gal " Kamala Harris " is a Piece of Shit !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Can someone find a pic of moochelle with a bunch of white kids?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Jerry Brown to join Trump for visit; Survey damage...
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/417214-jerry-brown-to-join-trump-for-calif-visit-to-survey-wildfire-damage


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can someone find a pic of moochelle with a bunch of white kids?
> 
> View attachment 3446


#metoo


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Boo hoo " SmellyFishSticksunderdone " Boo sob hoo.......*
> 
> *You've got runon like a ninety year old lady on Chili verde........*
> 
> ...


Nononono. Seriously. You’ve got to get out more champ. You know, get out and mingle. Get a bit more hip with the words you chose to use. No offense man but your comebacks are pretty lame.. so boring.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jerry Brown to join Trump for visit; Survey damage...
> https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/417214-jerry-brown-to-join-trump-for-calif-visit-to-survey-wildfire-damage


Soooo he shouldn’t meet him ? Or what’s the point.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your Gal " Kamala Harris " is a Piece of Shit !*


Why you mad bro... LOL !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can someone find a pic of moochelle with a bunch of white kids?
> 
> View attachment 3446


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can someone find a pic of moochelle with a bunch of white kids?
> 
> View attachment 3446


This one is cool too because it’s diverse. Genuine.


Sheriff Joe said:


> Can someone find a pic of moochelle with a bunch of white kids?
> 
> View attachment 3446


So a picture like that is suppose to prove what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

I guess that's a bunch, my apologies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Soooo he shouldn’t meet him ? Or what’s the point.


Just shows how gracious trump is.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

It's your morning Kek from Kekistan!

LOS ANGELES — In the wake of a near-political annihilation in California that has left even longtime conservative stronghold Orange County bereft of a single Republican in the House of Representatives, a growing chorus of GOP loyalists here say there’s only one hope for reviving the flatlining party: Blow it up and start again from scratch.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/11/17/rip-california-gop-republicans-lash-out-after-midterm-election-debacle-1000481


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Can't wait!


I'm worried for you. You're too stupid and lazy and poor to afford health insurance premium, how will you survive?

I guess you're one lazy, poor guy medicaid for all will save, so that's good.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 17, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Why you mad bro... LOL !!


Great comeback champ.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!


Kek!


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Great comeback champ.


Kek! (And yes, I am the "great comeback champ." Thanks!)


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

More lekking in the Kingdom of Kek...

'That harsh assessment comes as Republicans survey the damage from the devastation of a “blue tsunami” in California which wiped out five GOP-held House seats — with more still threatened — while handing every statewide seat and a supermajority to the Democrats in both houses of the state legislature this week. 

The latest blow came Thursday, when Democrat Katie Porter, an UC Irvine professor, defeated Republican Rep. Mimi Walters in a district which represents the beating political heart of Orange County.

“I believe that the party has to die before it can be rebuilt. And by die — I mean, completely decimated. And I think Tuesday night was a big step,’’ says veteran California GOP political consultant Mike Madrid. “There is no message. There is no messenger. There is no money. And there is no infrastructure.”'


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek! (And yes, I am the "great comeback champ." Thanks!)


Funny I was responding to fish... Whoops! 

What other screen names do you have?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> More lekking in the Kingdom of Kek...
> 
> 'That harsh assessment comes as Republicans survey the damage from the devastation of a “blue tsunami” in California which wiped out five GOP-held House seats — with more still threatened — while handing every statewide seat and a supermajority to the Democrats in both houses of the state legislature this week.
> 
> ...


The mirror now becomes the democrats biggest enemy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> More lekking in the Kingdom of Kek...
> 
> 'That harsh assessment comes as Republicans survey the damage from the devastation of a “blue tsunami” in California which wiped out five GOP-held House seats — with more still threatened — while handing every statewide seat and a supermajority to the Democrats in both houses of the state legislature this week.
> 
> ...


Ca has been toast for decades, nothing to see here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> The mirror now becomes the democrats biggest enemy.


Do you really thing a mirror could survive pelosi, waters or feinstein?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm worried for you. You're too stupid and lazy and poor to afford health insurance premium, how will you survive?
> 
> I guess you're one lazy, poor guy medicaid for all will save, so that's good.


Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek! (And yes, I am the "great comeback champ." Thanks!)


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> More lekking in the Kingdom of Kek...
> 
> 'That harsh assessment comes as Republicans survey the damage from the devastation of a “blue tsunami” in California which wiped out five GOP-held House seats — with more still threatened — while handing every statewide seat and a supermajority to the Democrats in both houses of the state legislature this week.
> 
> ...


Step aside.  Let your women and Gavin Ocasio-Cortez take control.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Zoe Tillman

✔@ZoeTillman

Justice Brett Kavanaugh is at tonight's Federalist Society convention dinner, he just received a lengthy, enthusiastic standing ovation when he was introduced pic.twitter.com/NfsCvDt0m7


6,962
4:29 PM - Nov 15, 2018
Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really thing a mirror could survive pelosi, waters or feinstein?


No..  Great point.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156415777198387&set=a.10151999774243387&type=3&theater


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

This guy is gonna fit right in for 2020, what else do they got?
Michael Avenatti Law Firm Evicted from CA Office for Skipping $213,000 in Rent

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/17/michael-avenatti-law-firm-evicted-ca-office-skipping-213000-rent/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwikgrj-tdzeAhVitlkKHdqIAQ0QqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3s_c4YaBFD_hhfEeqm61Qg&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy is gonna fit right in for 2020, what else do they got?
> Michael Avenatti Law Firm Evicted from CA Office for Skipping $213,000 in Rent
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/17/michael-avenatti-law-firm-evicted-ca-office-skipping-213000-rent/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwikgrj-tdzeAhVitlkKHdqIAQ0QqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3s_c4YaBFD_hhfEeqm61Qg&ampcf=1


Those who live in glass houses . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

This doesn't sound like something she would say. Does it?

Broward election boss says racism may be behind clamor against her

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/broward-election-boss-says-racism-may-be-behind-clamor-against-her.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi65N3_zdzeAhUJr1QKHWX5DKcQqUMwAXoECAIQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1GXaFgPf0lbb5AaSI1C4Vy&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2018)

"I would help Nancy Pelosi if she needs some votes. She may need some votes. I will perform a wonderful service for her," Mr. Trump said as he left the White House to visit California Saturday morning. "I like her. Can you believe it? I like Nancy Pelosi."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This doesn't sound like something she would say. Does it?
> 
> Broward election boss says racism may be behind clamor against her
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/broward-election-boss-says-racism-may-be-behind-clamor-against-her.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi65N3_zdzeAhUJr1QKHWX5DKcQqUMwAXoECAIQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1GXaFgPf0lbb5AaSI1C4Vy&ampcf=1


Racism is ALWAYS on the table.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism is ALWAYS on the table.


OBVI.
Yep, they dream about it and we live it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> Yep, they dream about it and we live it.


That's how they show their intelligence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Where's fishface?



Another 3,300 Caravan Migrants Arrive in Tijuana, Says Mexico

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2018/11/17/another-3300-caravan-migrants-arrive-in-tijuana-says-mexico/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiEjPzI3dzeAhVCnOAKHWrwDvYQqUMwBHoECAwQFQ&usg=AOvVaw0wsCQT0JkqhQwH2eWGSo8V
2 hours ago


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Great comeback champ.


You like son .


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's fishface?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m here sheriff Dufy. I’m waiting for them to invade and not cross legally and ask for asylum. LOL !!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's fishface?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you thought Tijuana smelled bad before, can you imagine all the people crappin and peeing in the streets now?!!  It's only a matter of time before they start competing with Los Angeles and their Typhus outbreak.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

I hope they rename it Kekistan! kek!

8 GOP left in the whole kekking state... kekekekek.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/05/10/how-california-regained-title-of-worlds-5th-largest-economy/


----------



## Friesland (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!


Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you thought Tijuana smelled bad before, can you imagine all the people crappin and peeing in the streets now?!!  It's only a matter of time before they start competing with Los Angeles and their Typhus outbreak.


Rather 3rd world, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m here sheriff Dufy. I’m waiting for them to invade and not cross legally and ask for asylum. LOL !!


Good thing the 2nd Amendment is alive and well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rather 3rd world, wouldn't you say?


Democratic Socialism is what I say.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek!


Ribbet


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Democratic Socialism is what I say.


Probably won't affect the liberal elite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably won't affect the liberal elite.


The Socialist elite


----------



## Friesland (Nov 18, 2018)

Ms. Olsen has clearly spent some time on this forum...(And I agree with this op-ed. Single Party rule will be bad for CA. Even fast moving sailboats can capsize when there's not enough counterbalance. But stupid, intransigent racists and social-authoritarians have killed the CA GOP.  So sad.

"The California Republican Party isn’t salvageable at this time. The Grand Old Party is dead – partly because it has failed to separate itself from today’s toxic, national brand of Republican politics."

"Unfortunately, tragically, that is not the Republican Party promoted by President Donald Trump and his brand of national politics today. We have lost our way, and it’s killing any opportunity for political balance and thoughtful debate in California, elements that good public policy relies on."

_Kristin Olsen is a Stanislaus County supervisor and former Assembly Republican leader, kristin@kristinolsen.org. She wrote this commentary for CALmatters._
_
https://calmatters.org/articles/commentary/my-turn-gop-is-dead-in-california-a-new-way-must-rise/_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ms. Olsen has clearly spent some time on this forum...(And I agree with this op-ed. Single Party rule will be bad for CA. Even fast moving sailboats can capsize when there's not enough counterbalance. But stupid, intransigent racists and social-authoritarians have killed the CA GOP.  So sad.
> 
> "The California Republican Party isn’t salvageable at this time. The Grand Old Party is dead – partly because it has failed to separate itself from today’s toxic, national brand of Republican politics."
> 
> ...


Trump's been here for 2 years dumbass.
What party would JFK be in today?
All you need to do is look at the kavanaugh lynching to see the current state you f affairs in ca.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ms. Olsen has clearly spent some time on this forum...(And I agree with this op-ed. Single Party rule will be bad for CA. Even fast moving sailboats can capsize when there's not enough counterbalance. But stupid, intransigent racists and social-authoritarians have killed the CA GOP.  So sad.
> 
> "The California Republican Party isn’t salvageable at this time. The Grand Old Party is dead – partly because it has failed to separate itself from today’s toxic, national brand of Republican politics."
> 
> ...


Ribbet


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 18, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You like son .


Yes Fries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ms. Olsen has clearly spent some time on this forum...(And I agree with this op-ed. Single Party rule will be bad for CA. Even fast moving sailboats can capsize when there's not enough counterbalance. But stupid, intransigent racists and social-authoritarians have killed the CA GOP.  So sad.
> 
> "The California Republican Party isn’t salvageable at this time. The Grand Old Party is dead – partly because it has failed to separate itself from today’s toxic, national brand of Republican politics."
> 
> ...


That's not a wave.  That's foaming........at the mouth as Democrats chant "recount"


Blue wave.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's been here for 2 years dumbass.
> What party would JFK be in today?
> All you need to do is look at the kavanaugh lynching to see the current state you f affairs in ca.


Fries article:

Republican principles used to be about helping other people. *We believed in lifting people up out of poverty by giving them robust and free economic opportunities and by providing a world-class education.* We stood for giving people the freedom to run their own lives and businesses without undue government interference.

We welcomed people from all over the world who sought to live the American Dream and contribute to the economy and society. *They could be secure in knowing that they would not be persecuted for who they are and that they could build strong families and vibrant neighborhoods.

a.k.a. NOT A REPUBLICAN......Kek!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

More from Keksland:

*"It is time for a New Way.* And if the Republican Party can’t evolve, it may be time for a third party, one that will appeal to disenfranchised voters in the Republican and Democratic parties who long for better representation and a better California for all.".

Poor girl.  Free thinking her way to Socialist rules.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2018)

×

_CNN Panel: White Women Trump Voters are Racist and Heavily Invested in White Supremacy
Timothy Meads |  @timmymeadstweet | November 18, 2018

 
The hits just keep coming.






God bless the work that the good people at Newsbusters do on a daily basis - watching liberal crap on TV and calling out leftist nonsense so that the rest of America does not have to. This time, Newsbusters' Brad Wilmouth snagged a clip from Friday night of CNN's Don Lemon's panel of liberal hacks (except one) accusing white, pro-Trump women of being racist fools who support white supremacy.


From Wilmouth:

Liberal contributor Kirsten Powers argued that such women must be "racist" because they voted for Trump, while UC Berkeley Professor Stephanie Jones-Rogers argued that women have long benefited from "white supremacy" even while being "oppressed" by white men. Alice Stewart was the exception to the liberal rule.

Kirsten Powers admonished white women for bad behavior. Despite also being "oppressed" under white patriarchy, Powers asserted that white women vote in ways that harm other disadvantaged groups because their "fathers...husbands...and brothers" are benefiting from systemic racism and thus they are as well.

From Powers: 

I think we have to recognize that white men are doing it as well, but sometimes I think that we would hope that we would get better behavior from white women because white women are themselves are oppressed and that they would be able to align themselves with other oppressed people.

I think we have to remember that the white patriarchal system actually benefits white women in a lot of ways, and they are attached to white men who are benefiting from the system that was created by them, for them. And their fathers and their husbands and their brothers are benefiting from the system, and so they are also benefiting.


Professor Jones-Rogers agreed with this sentiment, adding that these women have a "deep investment" in white supremacy.

From Jones-Rogers:

We tend to think of white women primarily focusing on gender oppression -- that because they are oppressed as women, that that oppression will allow them to ally and to sympathize with other dispossessed and other disempowered peoples in the nation.

But my research actually shows that they long had deep investment in white supremacy, and not only did they benefit from it, but they participated in its construction and its perpetuation -- not just in the context of slavery, not just in the colonial period, but well after slavery was over.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ×
> View attachment 3452
> _CNN Panel: White Women Trump Voters are Racist and Heavily Invested in White Supremacy
> Timothy Meads |  @timmymeadstweet | November 18, 2018
> ...


This is how democrats display their intelligence .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 18, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1064340243543924737


----------



## Friesland (Nov 18, 2018)

Dispatches from Kekistan...

*“I voted for him — and now? He can kiss my red ass,” one former supporter said as #RakeAmericaGreatAgain goes viral*

https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/trump-tours-wildfire-757956/


----------



## Friesland (Nov 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's been here for 2 years dumbass.
> What party would JFK be in today?
> All you need to do is look at the kavanaugh lynching to see the current state you f affairs in ca.


Sing it with me, Racist Joe...

Into the great wide open
Under them skies of blue
Out in the great wide open
A racists without a clue...

Goodnight Racist Joe under the blue sky above the big blue wave...
Goodnight Paulie Nodeal, still in custody...
Goodnight Georgie Papadop, still guilty, packing for his 2 week vacation in the big house...
Goodnight Ms. Butina, still in jail...
Goodnight Gen Flynn, still guilty...
Goodnight Mr. Gates, still cooperating...
Goodnight sealed indictments...
Goodnight rake
Goodnight CA GOP...
Goodnight moon...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sing it with me, Racist Joe...
> 
> Into the great wide open
> Under them skies of blue
> ...


Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Dispatches from Kekistan...
> 
> *“I voted for him — and now? He can kiss my red ass,” one former supporter said as #RakeAmericaGreatAgain goes viral*
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/trump-tours-wildfire-757956/


Kek-Casio-Cortez


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sing it with me, Racist Joe...
> 
> Into the great wide open
> Under them skies of blue
> ...


I sang with you !


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sing it with me, Racist Joe...
> 
> Into the great wide open
> Under them skies of blue
> ...


Goodnight fishme.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Goodnight fishme.


I didn't think you could be dumber than you seemed. Glad to know I can still be surprised. 

Meanwhile, Don the Con strikes again...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I didn't think you could be dumber than you seemed. Glad to know I can still be surprised.
> 
> Meanwhile, Don the Con strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 3453


Kek.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I didn't think you could be dumber than you seemed. Glad to know I can still be surprised.
> 
> Meanwhile, Don the Con strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 3453


Ribbit!


----------



## Friesland (Nov 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ribbit!


Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 19, 2018)

Oops, spoke too soon...


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2018)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 231695, member: 1715"

Sing it with me, Racist Joe...

Into the great wide open
Under them skies of blue
Out in the great wide open
A racists without a clue...

*The above is tattooed on " Friedhands " forearm......*

Goodnight Racist Joe under the blue sky above the big blue wave...
*We legitimately have the Senate, You Criminals STOLE the House...Now what !*
Goodnight Paulie Nodeal, still in custody...
*In Jail over a Perjury Trap from scumbag Andrew Weissman.....Now what ! *
Goodnight Georgie Papadop, still guilty, packing for his 2 week vacation in the big house...
*Going to Jail over a Perjury trap from scumbag Andrew Weissman ( NO CRIME COMMITED ! ) ....Now what !*
Goodnight Ms. Butina, still in jail...
*Oh Boy...The Mueller Team indicted a " Hooker ".....on what Charges ....Hmmmmm...Now What !*
Goodnight Gen Flynn, still guilty...
*Set up by the FBI on a Perjury trap by scumbag Andrew Weissman ( NO CRIME COMMITED ! )....Now what !*
Goodnight Mr. Gates, still cooperating...
*He hasn't gave up shitt yet until " Little Adam Schitt " is indicted for human trafficing......*
Goodnight sealed indictments...
*For what..... Fake " Russian " Bots....How about indicting Facebook colluding with Russia/DNC/HRC...*
*That's what !*
Goodnight rake
*HELLO FINLAND....Maybe Gov Jerry Brown should listen for once .....Now what !*
Goodnight CA GOP...
*HELLO CALIFORNIA COMMUNISM.....Which YOU and YOURS support....Now What !*
Goodnight moon...
*Yeah !.....Don't let the door hit ya in the ASS Gov Jerry ( Moonbeam ) Brown-eye......*

/QUOTE

*Friedhands is in need of some " Shock " Therapy.....*
*Anyone want to donate their time....*
*I'll donate the Battery, Bucket and Cables......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 19, 2018)

Dump t he's a human piece of shit. He has no respect and deserves none.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

Look


Hüsker Dü said:


> Dump t he's a human piece of shit. He has no respect and deserves none.


Look who is talking.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dump t he's a human piece of shit. He has no respect and deserves none.


*Why must you project your situation in life do to the position *
*you have taken that led you to the current lifestyle you now*
*lead......Sad...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 19, 2018)

Ivanka, LOCK HER UP!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ivanka, LOCK HER UP!


At least she's not


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I sang with you !


Tone deaf.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least she's not


God that's a hideous human... But considering the lineage, no wonder.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Kek.


Are you trying to sing the Kiki song ?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God that's a hideous human... But considering the lineage, no wonder.


That’s not nice Yogi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God that's a hideous human... But considering the lineage, no wonder.


I bet these crazy libs know down deep trump and family are far better the the Clinton crime family.
I will take Melania and Ivanka of Hillary and Chelsea and day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3454
> 
> Kek.


Frog


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ivanka, LOCK HER UP!


Kek


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet these crazy libs know down deep trump and family are far better the the Clinton crime family.
> I will take Melania and Ivanka of Hillary and Chelsea and day of the week and twice on Sunday.


Yawning... ....ZZZZzzzzz..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Jerry Brown proposed easing the forestry rules that Trump criticized
NOVEMBER 20, 2018

California Governor Jerry Brown feigned outrage over President Trumps criticism of California’s forestry management in the wake of the horrendous wild...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/jerry_brown_proposed_easing_the_forestry_rules_that_trump_criticized_.html


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

"Trade wars are easy to win." Don the Con


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Trade wars are easy to win." Don the Con
> 
> View attachment 3459


TRILLION WIPED OFF TECH
OIL DIVES


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Trade wars are easy to win." Don the Con
> 
> View attachment 3459



President Trump's Approval Hits a New High on the Economy
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

*HOW FUCKING STUPID IS THE DEMOCRAT LEADERSHIP?*
*This is how fucking stupid they are,



Feinstein and Harris would like to pick Trump’s judicial nominees for him




Feinstein and Harris would like to pick Trump’s judicial nominees for him

Jazz ShawPosted at 9:21 am on November 20, 2018







There are some tense negotiations getting underway in the Senate, specifically on the Judiciary Committee when it comes to some more of President Trump’s judicial nominees. Or at least two California Democrats would like to think so. Senators Dianne Feinstein and Kamala Harris have sent a request to the White House in hopes of cutting a deal whereby they will agree to a couple of Trump’s nominees to the Ninth Circuit if he will, in turn, nominate a couple of people from their list. (Washington Times)

See Also: Keith Ellison now claims he didn’t run for AG to fight with Trump

Sens. Dianne Feinstein and Kamala Harris, both members of the Judiciary Committee, called on the White House Monday to make a deal to fill court vacancies.

The two California senators asked Pat Cipollone, tapped to be the acting White House counsel in October, to broker a deal over three 9th Circuit Court of Appeals positions.

“While we continue to oppose the slate of nominees the White House put forward on October 10, we remain hopeful that you will work with us to reach a bipartisan agreement in a timely manner,” they wrote.

The desire for a deal is certainly understandable, and arrangements such as this have been made regularly over the years, particularly when control of the Senate and the White House are split between the parties. But if you’ll forgive me for being so rude as to point this out, that’s not the case these days. Perhaps nobody stopped by to let Feinstein and Harris know about the results of the midterms, but the Democrats actually lost seats in the upper chamber. That means there are still going to be 21 members of the Judiciary Committee and eleven of them will be Republicans. With the departure of Jeff Flake, there will be even fewer headwinds for Trump’s nominees to make it out of committee.




So why would the President have to make a deal on any of the nominees? There was a time when things were more friendly in the Senate, but now the Democrats rarely cast a vote in favor of any of Trump’s candidates. He doesn’t exactly owe them a great deal of courtesy in these matters.

And let’s consider the deal they’re looking for. In exchange for agreeing to support the appointment of Judge James Rogan (who Trump picked), they want him to have Judge Lucy Koh nominated and confirmed for the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals. She’s a District Judge for the Northern District of California who was appointed by Barack Obama at the request of Boxer and Feinstein. She is perhaps best known for telling some attorneys for Apple that they “must be smoking crack” during one proceeding. She was approved for her current position with 90 votes in the Senate, but as I said, that was a different time and Republicans generally gave Obama’s nominees a pass.

If the President actually starts wheeling and dealing with these two then there must be something going on under the surface that we’re not being told. There are plenty of fine conservative candidates out there for these positions, and given the treatment that Trump has received from Democrats in the Senate over his nominees thus far, there seems little reason that he’d start handing out presents to the minority party now. The GOP has the votes to move Trump’s nominees out of committee and past a floor vote. All the Democrats can do is slow them down them for a while
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> "Trade wars are easy to win." Don the Con
> 
> View attachment 3459


Kek


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> President Trump's Approval Hits a New High on the Economy
> Katie Pavlich


LOL !!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

I would normally say how classless Obama is, but you people already know that.

*Obama Trashes Trump: 'Confused, Blind, Shrouded with Hate,' Has 'Mommy Issues'...*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek


You got that right.

It was kekking kek when he said it, and it's kekking kek now...

Don't say I didn't warn you last December... just saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

*Actress granted temporary restraining order against Avenatti*
John Sexton Nov 20, 2018 1:21 PM
Top Pick





“Miniutti is an actress in her 20s…”





*Details: What happened between and his girlfriend, according to her*

The woman, Mareli Miniutti, says she and Avenatti were in the master bedroom of their apartment arguing about money on November 13, when he called her an “ungrateful f**king bitch” … according to docs. She says he followed her into a guest bedroom while verbally berating her and hitting her “forcefully” in the face with pillows. She claims he said, “Do not disrespect me. You don’t get to sleep in my house tonight.”

In the docs, Mareli says Avenatti grabbed her by her wrist and pulled her off of the bed in the guest bedroom — and when she escaped his grasp, she started texting a friend. She claims he grabbed the phone out of her hand … and started screaming for help out of a window.

According to the docs, Avenatti then dragged her by her right arm and out into the public hallway of the apartment building. She says she was only wearing underwear and a t-shirt, and suffered scratches on her side and leg. The woman says she rang a neighbor’s doorbell for help, but Avenatti allegedly grabbed her and dragged her back into his apartment and shut the door … preventing her from leaving…

Mareli says, in the docs, this was the second time Avenatti was physically violent toward her


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Actress granted temporary restraining order against Avenatti*
> John Sexton Nov 20, 2018 1:21 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Sounds like espola..


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

Don the Con got it going on...

But Killary is going to jail for emails FOR SURE!!! And OBummer too. Lock them up!!!!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

By the way, in case you missed it for the last 30 years, Trump is a f*king idiot and a conman and everything he touches eventually turns to turds.

In case you're too stupid or racists to see it with your own two eyeballs.

He's poison.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> By the way, in case you missed it for the last 30 years, Trump is a f*king idiot and a conman and everything he touches eventually turns to turds.
> 
> In case you're too stupid or racists to see it with your own two eyeballs.
> 
> He's poison.


The man couldn't make money running a casino. Now he chooses money over human rights.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> By the way, in case you missed it for the last 30 years, Trump is a f*king idiot and a conman and everything he touches eventually turns to turds.
> 
> In case you're too stupid or racists to see it with your own two eyeballs.
> 
> He's poison.


Take it easy there Jose.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Take it easy there Jose.


If you think this applies to you... it just might.

There are two types of people in the world.

People who understand how the economy works.
And people who think Larry Kudlow knows how the economy works.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think this applies to you... it just might.
> 
> There are two types of people in the world.
> 
> ...


You are even more cray, cray than usual. Stay in shadows and you'll be fine. And for god's sake stay away from any firearm...you seem very triggered (get it) right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think this applies to you... it just might.
> 
> There are two types of people in the world.
> 
> ...


There is a third, people who think it was a good idea to nominate HRC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think this applies to you... it just might.
> 
> There are two types of people in the world.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, you know better that LK?
I know it's the Holidays and all, but it's a little early to be hitting the sauce.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

'IT'S A DISGRACE'
*Trump slams liberal-leaning 9th Circuit hours after an Obama-appointed judge's asylum ruling*


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think this applies to you... it just might.
> 
> There are two types of people in the world.
> 
> ...


Don't forget those who wake up every morning vowing they will support everything the criminal in the wh proposes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't forget those who wake up every morning vowing they will support everything the criminal in the wh proposes.


He's simply treating his windfall election, as a windfall for his family business. He, and those around him are cashing in as much as possible before they get caught, as they all know they will. Trump doesn't care.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me get this straight, you know better that LK?
> I know it's the Holidays and all, but it's a little early to be hitting the sauce.


You might want to ask Larry what his thoughts where in 2007. Or learn to use that duckduckgo thing.

He's a f*ing idiot like his boss who will soon be exposed... again...


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You are even more cray, cray than usual. Stay in shadows and you'll be fine. And for god's sake stay away from any firearm...you seem very triggered (get it) right now.


You guys are so f*king stupid. Kudlow and Trump are in the process of knocking the best economy is years off the rails.

Here, this Kudlow's combined economic genius. 
http://time.com/money/5197470/trump-pick-kudlow-predictions/

He's an idiot - and arrogant enough to not even realize it.

But don't take it from me, just because in December I told you all after the tax-cut sugar highs wear off and the "easily won" trade war and Fed rate hikes start weighing on the economy we are going to flat-line or slip into recession. 

You all believe Larry... And watch what happens to unpopular Don the Con when he knocks this economy down a few notches. Look for estimates for 1.8% growth next year to be revised downward very soon...

Happy Holidays,

Love

Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll make easy for folks who can't click links...

"Yet while Kudlow is sometimes described as an economist, he has no economics Ph.D. — and, in fact, didn’t even major in economics at college. As for his Wall Street career, it ended in the mid-1990s amid what Kudlow admitted was a serious drug and alcohol problem."

*"What Kudlow said:*“This correction will run its course until the middle of the year. Then things will pick up again, because not even Greenspan can stop the Internet economy.”
*When he said it:*February 2000
*What happened next:*The Dow would drop another 30% before bottoming out in September 2002 and beginning its comeback. But the Internet-ladenNasdaq, which peaked in March 2000, would not regain that levelfor another 15 years."
*
"What Kudlow said:*“The shock therapy of a decisive war will elevate the stock market by a couple thousand points.”
*When he said it:*June 2002
*What happened next:*Over the next six months the Dow dropped 1,000 points. Meanwhile, the U.S. war in Iraq — the conflict Kudlow was referring to — proved anything but decisive, dragging on for roughly a decade and costing the U.S. Treasury more than $2 trillion."

*"What Kudlow said:*“There’s no recession coming. The pessimistas were wrong. It’s not going to happen. At a bare minimum, we are looking at Goldilocks 2.0. (And that’s a minimum). Goldilocks is alive and well.* The Bush boom is alive and well.* It’s finishing up its sixth consecutive year with more to come. Yes, it’s still the greatest story never told.”
*When he said it:*December 2007
*What happened next:*The global financial crisis, followed by the worst recession since the Great Depression."

The guys is a bigger con and maybe even bigger poison than Trump. He just assured us a recession is not coming, so you can now bank on it. He's an ijit.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> By the way, in case you missed it for the last 30 years, Trump is a f*king idiot and a conman and everything he touches eventually turns to turds.
> 
> In case you're too stupid or racists to see it with your own two eyeballs.
> 
> He's poison.


*Now Now Friedhands.....I see a tremor coming forth, slow down and think about that empty
45 you just finished a few minutes ago.....go get some candy and purge the urge or you will end up 
on the street somewhere with convulsing tremors spewing forth garbled languages unrelated
to the current POTUS.....Go on....chew it thoroughly and swallow it just like you did with those
unsubstantiated claims against Justice Brett Kavanaugh....that's a good boy, now sit down and
take some deep deep breaths ....go on..Ok ..now repeat after me :
" I will never draw pictures of Nancy Pelosi in her Birthday suit while drinking Old English "
You got that Friedhands ?
Awwwww....It's Ok if you piddle n puke while plastered while thinking about Mad Maxine....
any sane human would.....
There there you old drunk....just sleep it off and have NICE DREAMS about POTUS making 
you rake the forests of Northern California.....

Yes Friedhands ...Trump is POISON to YOU...!
That's what the TRUTH does to Democrats....go on and sleep it off.
Remember ...Your Pension is NOT safe in Democratic hands....awwww but you knew that didn't
YOU !
Oops did that scare you !

The above Post was written in " Fry " script for his pleasure.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2018)

*everything*
[ev-ree-thing]

pronoun

every single thing or every particular of an aggregate or total; all.

pffftttt....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's simply treating his windfall election, as a windfall for his family business. He, and those around him are cashing in as much as possible before they get caught, as they all know they will. Trump doesn't care.


Atta boy duck...busy removing all doubt.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think this applies to you... it just might.
> 
> There are two types of people in the world.
> 
> ...


*Are you scared of the " Market " results today Friedhands....*
*The wild swing is directly related to your parties involvement*
*with the Feds fingers on the scales....pray for the 0% that Obama *
*was given for eight whole years....the " Fake " market % that was*
*enabled for his entire two terms.....Now it's time for Reality !*

*Reality is a Bitch ain't it !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You got that right.
> 
> It was kekking kek when he said it, and it's kekking kek now...
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you last December... just saying.


Kek, I won't say I didn't warn you.  Besides, you people like taxes.  It's the rallying call for 2020!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> By the way, in case you missed it for the last 30 years, Trump is a f*king idiot and a conman and everything he touches eventually turns to turds.
> 
> In case you're too stupid or racists to see it with your own two eyeballs.
> 
> He's poison.


Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The man couldn't make money running a casino.


Of course he made money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now he chooses money over human rights.


What human rights are you talking about?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think this applies to you... it just might.
> 
> There are two types of people in the world.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the people like you who think they understand how the economy works.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Are you scared of the " Market " results today Friedhands....*
> *The wild swing is directly related to your parties involvement*
> *with the Feds fingers on the scales....pray for the 0% that Obama *
> *was given for eight whole years....the " Fake " market % that was*
> ...


You still with the font nonono? Are you like 80 and use that bumble bee phone with the big numbers too ? LOL !!!  It’s 8pm. You should have been in bed at 6 pops..


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't forget the people like you who think they understand how the economy works.


That's pretty funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.


Especially after some Folgers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Are you scared of the " Market " results today Friedhands....*
> *The wild swing is directly related to your parties involvement*
> *with the Feds fingers on the scales....pray for the 0% that Obama *
> *was given for eight whole years....the " Fake " market % that was*
> ...


All that money out of thin air, a.k.a. QE to artificially inflate the money supply and stock market value.  Shocking isn't it?  Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

'That's An Assault On Our Democracy': LAPD Busts Voter Fraud Scheme on Skid Row

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/11/20/thats-an-assault-on-our-democracy-lapd-busts-election-fraud-scheme-n2536307?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwijo9LxwuXeAhWvneAKHTKqBaEQqUMwBnoECAgQHQ&usg=AOvVaw1RsPg9cvJljOcwHJo9iCWr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

NOVEMBER 21, 2018
*When Muslims Rape European White Women, Whose Fault Is It?*
By Raymond Ibrahim
European women are to blame for being raped by Muslim men. Such is the latest position – the latest apologia – being offered by those dedicated to exonerating undesirable Muslim behavior, particularly in the context of accepting more Muslim migrants into the West.

On October 14, seven Muslim migrants raped a teenage German girl in a park, after drugging her at a disco in Freiburg. (At least she survived; in a similar case that occurred a week earlier in Italy, the drugged rape victim was left murdered.) Bernhard Rotzinger, the police chief of Freiburg, responded by saying, "We cannot offer citizens an all-risk insurance [against crime], but I can advise this: Don't make yourself vulnerable by using alcohol or drugs."

Similarly, after mobs of Muslim migrants sexually assaulted as many as one thousand women on New Year's Eve 2016 in Cologne, Germany, the city's mayor, Henriette Reker, called on the women, the victims – not their male rapists – to make changes: "The women and young girls have to be more protected in the future so these things don't happen again. This means they should go out and have fun, but they need to be better prepared, especially with the Cologne carnival coming up. For this, we will publish online guidelines that these young women can read through to prepare themselves."


Such advice against alcohol, drugs, and reckless behavior would be more respectable had it not been made under duress. As it is, it is a cop-out. Or, as a November 8 report discussing the aforementioned rape in Freiburg puts it, "[t]he focus on prevention is a good thing, but also shows how German authorities and media barely hold the migrant crisis responsible for the disaster that is unfolding in Germany. Political correctness has caused officials to put the blame for the criminal acts on the women instead of Merkel's guests."


These are hardly the first times officials "put the blame for the criminal acts [of Muslim men] on the women." Nor is this phenomenon limited to Germany. For instance, after a 20-year-old Austrian woman waiting at a bus stop in Vienna was attacked, beaten, and robbed by four Muslim men – including one who "started [by] putting his hands through my hair and made it clear that in his cultural background there were hardly any blonde women" – police responded by telling the victim to dye her hair:


At first I was scared, but now I'm more angry than anything. After the attack they told me that women shouldn't be alone on the streets after 8pm. And they also gave me other advice, telling me I should dye my hair dark and also not dress in such a provocative way. Indirectly that means I was partly to blame for what happened to me. That is a massive insult.


Likewise, Unni Wikan, a female professor of social anthropology at the University of Oslo in Norway, insists that "'Norwegian women must take their share of responsibility for these rapes,' because Muslim men found their manner of dress provocative. The professor's conclusion was not that Muslim men living in the West needed to adjust to Western norms, but the exact opposite: 'Norwegian women must realize that we live in a Multicultural society and adapt themselves to it.'"


So much for the feminist claim that women are free to dress and behave as promiscuously and provocatively as they want – and woe to any man who dares cite this as justifying his sexual aggression. Apparently, this feminist refrain does not apply to Muslim men.

But perhaps the greater irony of all these excuses is that, from the very start of Islam 14 centuries ago, European women – even chaste nuns – have _always_ been portrayed by Muslims as sexually promiscuous by nature.


This is easily discerned by examining medieval Muslim perceptions – and subsequent treatment – of European women, as documented throughout _Sword and Scimitar: Fourteen Centuries of War between Islam and the West_ (see American Thinker review here). Consider Muslim views concerning neighboring Byzantine women, who came to represent all European or Christian women to Islam.

As one Western academic of Muslim origin (rather euphemistically) explains:


The Byzantines as a people were considered fine examples of physical beauty, and youthful slaves and slave-girls of Byzantine origins were highly valued. ... The Arabs' appreciation of the Byzantine female has a long history indeed. For the Islamic period, the earliest literary evidence we have is a hadith (saying of the Prophet). Muhammad is said to have addressed a newly converted Arab: "Would you like the girls of Banu al-Asfar [the yellow (haired?) or pale people]?"


Muhammad's question was meant to entice the man to join the Tabuk campaign against the Romans and reap its rewards – in this case, the sexual enslavement of attractive women. In other words, as "white-complexioned blondes, with straight hair and blue eyes," to quote another academic, Byzantine women were not so much "appreciated" or "highly valued" as they were lusted after. (All quotes in this article are sourced from and documented in _Sword and Scimitar_.)


Any sense of compliment ends there. Muslims habitually portrayed Europe's Christian women, as contemptible and corrupt infidels, beginning with those they first encountered in neighboring Byzantium, as sexually promiscuous by nature – perhaps simply to support the fantasy that they were eager to be sexually enslaved. Thus, for Abu Uthman al-Jahiz (b. 776), a prolific court scholar, the females of Constantinople were the "most shameless women in the whole world"; "they find sex more enjoyable" and "are prone to adultery." Abd al-Jabbar (b. 935), another prominent scholar, claimed that "adultery is commonplace in the cities and markets of Byzantium" – so much so that even "the nuns from the convents went out to the fortresses to offer themselves to monks."


For all these reasons and more, European women, typified by neighboring Eastern Roman women, became Islam's "beautiful femme fatale who makes men lose their self-control," as Nadia Maria el-Cheikh, author of _Byzantium Viewed by the Arabs_, explains:

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/trump_doesnt_need_congress_to_achieve_his_immigration_goals.html


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/the_soft_but_real_un_world_government_plan.html

Our [Arab-Muslim] sources show not Byzantine women but writers' images of these women, who served as symbols of the eternal female – constantly a potential threat, particularly due to blatant exaggerations of their sexual promiscuity. In our texts, Byzantine women are strongly associated with sexual immorality[.] ... While the one quality that our [Muslim] sources never deny is the beauty of Byzantine women, the image that they create in describing these women is anything but beautiful. Their depictions are, occasionally, excessive, virtually caricatures, overwhelmingly negative.


Such fevered fantasies – which "are clearly far from Byzantine reality" – existed only in the minds of Muslim men and "must be recognized for what they are: attempts to denigrate and defame a rival culture. ... In fact, in Byzantium, women were expected to be retiring, shy, modest, and devoted to their families and religious observances. ... The behavior of most women in Byzantium was a far cry from the depictions that appear in Arabic sources."


Clearly, little has changed some 1,400 years after the founding of Islam: European women continue to be seen as naturally promiscuous and thus provoking Muslim men into raping them.

Thus, in the United Kingdom, a Muslim man explained to a British woman why he was raping her: "you white women are good at it." Another Muslim man called a 13-year-old virgin "a little white slag" – British slang for "loose, promiscuous woman" – before raping her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What human rights are you talking about?


You won't get a response from Daffy...
His talking points are simply pulled out of thin air...or from the vacuum between his ears.
Happy Thanksgiving Bruddah!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You won't get a response from Daffy...
> His talking points are simply pulled out of thin air...or from the vacuum between his ears.
> Happy Thanksgiving Bruddah!


Mahalo Lion!  To you and your Ohana as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The man couldn't make money running a casino. Now he chooses money over human rights.


Is Health Care a Human Right?


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2018)

So when is that 10% middle class tax cut going to cut in?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 21, 2018)

espola said:


> So when is that 10% middle class tax cut going to cut in?


As soon as you stop beating your wife.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

espola said:


> So when is that 10% middle class tax cut going to cut in?


Depends.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You still with the font nonono? Are you like 80 and use that bumble bee phone with the big numbers too ? LOL !!!  It’s 8pm. You should have been in bed at 6 pops..


*I am ten years younger than you Fishsmelldepends " Boy "......*
*And I fish with authority......just look at what I catch....that's right....*
*go look in the mirror, I threw you back. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I am ten years younger than you Fishsmelldepends " Boy "......*
> *And I fish with authority......just look at what I catch....that's right....*
> *go look in the mirror, I threw you back. *


You are a scumbag.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

espola said:


> So when is that 10% middle class tax cut going to cut in?


When you tell us what is considered middle class.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2018)

espola said:


> So when is that 10% middle class tax cut going to cut in?


They can't recognize when they are being pulled around by the nose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can't recognize when they are being pulled around by the nose.


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can't recognize when they are being pulled around by the nose.



*Aaaawww Rodent.....why must you project so much !*


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I am ten years younger than you Fishsmelldepends " Boy "......*
> *And I fish with authority......just look at what I catch....that's right....*
> *go look in the mirror, I threw you back. *


LOL !!! Sooo stupid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can't recognize when they are being pulled around by the nose.


Says the guy who willingly buys in to and drinks the koolaid...Ducksheep


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

*Trump Dings ‘Fake News Media’ For Blaming Traffic Congestion And Low Gas Prices On Him*
November 21st, 2018
_





U.S. President Donald Trump laughs while hosting a CEO town hall on the American business climate at the Eisenhower Executive Office Building in Washington, U.S., April 4, 2017. REUTERS/Kevin Lamarque


President Donald Trump mocked the media Wednesday night for blaming his policies for low gas prices that some reports suggest are leading to heavy traffic congestion this holiday season.

“You just can’t win with the Fake News Media,” Trump wrote in a tweetahead of Thanksgiving Day. “A big story today is that because I have pushed so hard and gotten Gasoline Prices so low, more people are driving and I have caused traffic jams throughout our Great Nation. Sorry everyone!”






This is not the first time Wednesday the president has taken credit for helping Americans hit the road this season.

He thanked Saudi Arabia and the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries for helping him reduce oil prices. *(RELATED: Trump Touts ‘Oil Prices Getting Lower’ As Millions Hit The Road For Thanksgiving)*


“Oil prices getting lower. Great! Like a big Tax Cut for America and the World. Enjoy! $54, was just $82,” Trump tweeted Wednesday morning. “Thank you to Saudi Arabia, but let’s go lower!”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

Free Trade Economists Fail: China Paying for Trump Tariffs - Not U.S.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/21/free-trade-economists-fail-china-paying-trump-tariffs-not-u-s/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixyMv4r-feAhVhhOAKHYLWDl8QqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw16wP9Vy-UKiekI4oWTm5lc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

James Woods

✔@RealJamesWoods
· 10h

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/11/21/james-woods-invites-you-to-watch-obama-dismiss-every-political-figure-hes-dealt-with-in-the-entire-world/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLu5y-sOfeAhVtc98KHc-BDl8QqUMwBnoECAgQHQ&usg=AOvVaw0ymk4pQL4MFVpFZMZrI1eK

Wherein #Obama dismisses the value of every political figure he’s dealt with in the entire world in one minute and nineteen seconds. Amazing therefore that the “world’s smartest man” accomplished absolutely nothing in eight of the longest years in history.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't forget the people like you who think they understand how the economy works.


I dunno. I can afford my health insurance premium, so I'm feeling pretty good about my understanding.

I've heard some clever folks can't wrangle their premium. I'm sure it's just temporary, until their medicare kicks in...


----------



## Friesland (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Free Trade Economists Fail: China Paying for Trump Tariffs - Not U.S.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/21/free-trade-economists-fail-china-paying-trump-tariffs-not-u-s/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixyMv4r-feAhVhhOAKHYLWDl8QqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw16wP9Vy-UKiekI4oWTm5lc


Yeah, genius. We're "only" paying 5% of the 25% (if you bothered to actually read the actual article, not that Breitbart word turd stew "analysis".) And maybe you missed that last sentence of the actual summary of the study...

“As the trade conflict escalates, however, the U.S. administration may not be able to restrict its selection to products with high import elasticities,” they wrote. “And U.S. welfare might decrease as more of the tariff incidence falls on U.S. consumers.”

In other words, right now, for the most part, tariffs have hit industries who can choose to shop outside of China, which means US companies moving to non-Chinese suppliers avoid some of the tariffs... but, as more tariffs kick in Jan, there are less and less of those industries. China just makes too much stuff too cheaply (and well). So more and more companies will be forced to simply eat or pass on the tariffs.

Another thing the article only addressed in passing: who will be able to force their citizens to endure the costs of the trade war longer, Trump in the free market US with elections looming, or Xi, President for life with control over party and government. I'll let you guess who will put up the costs of the trade war longer... or you could just watch the dow, and US growth forecasts between now and January when the next big wave takes affect.

I think Trump will have to find a way out of the tariff war - companies, soybean farmers and manufacturers are cranky already and as the economy inches close to low to flat growth, that 5% will become more important to margins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Donald Trump: Ninth Circuit Allowing 'Bedlam, Chaos, Injury and Death'

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/22/donald-trump-ninth-circuit-allowing-bedlam-chaos-injury-death/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj2-bfAo-jeAhVxmeAKHWheCv8QqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw3dITf_7kuBKwAKtr-5Ho2U


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald Trump: Ninth Circuit Allowing 'Bedlam, Chaos, Injury and Death'
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/22/donald-trump-ninth-circuit-allowing-bedlam-chaos-injury-death/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj2-bfAo-jeAhVxmeAKHWheCv8QqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw3dITf_7kuBKwAKtr-5Ho2U


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I dunno. I can afford my health insurance premium, so I'm feeling pretty good about my understanding.
> 
> I've heard some clever folks can't wrangle their premium. I'm sure it's just temporary, until their medicare kicks in...


You people crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, genius. We're "only" paying 5% of the 25% (if you bothered to actually read the actual article, not that Breitbart word turd stew "analysis".) And maybe you missed that last sentence of the actual summary of the study...
> 
> “As the trade conflict escalates, however, the U.S. administration may not be able to restrict its selection to products with high import elasticities,” they wrote. “And U.S. welfare might decrease as more of the tariff incidence falls on U.S. consumers.”
> 
> ...


That's the dumbest post I have ever read.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can't recognize when they are being pulled around by the nose.


"Maybe he did, maybe he didn't."


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the dumbest post I have ever read.


You don't read what Izzy posts?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, genius. We're "only" paying 5% of the 25% (if you bothered to actually read the actual article, not that Breitbart word turd stew "analysis".) And maybe you missed that last sentence of the actual summary of the study...
> 
> “As the trade conflict escalates, however, the U.S. administration may not be able to restrict its selection to products with high import elasticities,” they wrote. “And U.S. welfare might decrease as more of the tariff incidence falls on U.S. consumers.”
> 
> ...


This is where we get to see how corporate tax cuts vs. Tariffs works out.  One tax against the other.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't read what Izzy posts?


Reading AND Understanding are not the same.  Have another Folgers


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can't recognize when they are being pulled around by the nose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2018)

t is an anti-American scumbag, and so are those who believe he isn't, full stop.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Admitting your problem is the first step to recovery.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is where we get to see how corporate tax cuts vs. Tariffs works out.  One tax against the other.


Yep. But corp is progressive, tariffs are regressive. Corps are still off-shoring, meanwhile...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-15/europe-doing-deals-in-asia-as-trump-s-war-on-trade-takes-a-toll?utm_content=politics&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-politics&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic


----------



## Friesland (Nov 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the dumbest post I have ever read.


I would expect nothing more out of you... 

Math is not your friend.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.


Just don't get sick until you've saved enough for your premiums. ER waits can suck, I've heard.

I have a nice concierge GP. She's not taking more patients, but she could recommend someone if you ever get flush again.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.


BTW, in the spirit of Thanksgiving I found this for you. Hope it helps:

https://www.chcf.org/publication/county-programs-for-the-medically-indigent-in-california/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I would expect nothing more out of you...
> 
> Math is not your friend.


His only friends are in here, the fellowship of misguided fools. Idiots backing idiots, makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I would expect nothing more out of you...
> 
> Math is not your friend.


What do you do for a living again? Mr econ.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you do for a living again? Mr econ.


Work, invest and manage properties, Mr. Standard-brands.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

Where's John Roberts? AKA the Obama judge.
Federal Judge Says Pro-Lifers Are Like the Klan and Men Should Have No Voice on Abortion

https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/11/22/federal-judge-says-pro-lifers-like-klan-men-no-voice-abortion/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

She's hot, but just another dumb liberal whore.



Donald Trump Is Not Saudia Arabia’s B***h but Tulsi Gabbard Is In Bashar Assad Harem

Posted at 1:55 pm on November 22, 2018 by streiff

_ 















Earlier this week, President Trump made a realpolitikdecision in the Washington Post generated outrage over the Saudi intelligence services killing Islamist, Muslim Brotherhood fluffer and WaPo opinion writer Jamal Khashoggi. He issued a statement that essentially said that even if the killing was carried out with the knowledge of Saudi Arabia Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman that our strategic relationship with Saudi Arabia took precedence over the desire of Turkey and Iran to neutralize the US-Saudi alliance.




Let’s go back to exactly a week ago, when news broke that a chemical attack had killed scores of Syrians, including children.

The Syrian civil war had not seen such an attack since 2013. In that case, and last week, there was little substantive debate over whom to blame. The United States and its allies, along with non-governmental organizations, all agreed the evidence pointed to Assad.

This is where Gabbard’s point of view starts to stray. For one thing, she still doesn’t believe there’s enough evidence to hold Assad responsible for last week’s chemical attack.

…

And here is how Gabbard reacted to Trump’s decision to launch missile strikes:

It angers and saddens me that President Trump has taken the advice of war hawks and escalated our illegal regime change war to overthrow the Syrian government. This escalation is short-sighted and will lead to more dead civilians, more refugees, the strengthening of al-Qaeda and other terrorists, and a possible nuclear war between the United States and Russia.

This administration has acted recklessly without care or consideration of the dire consequences of the United States attack on Syria without waiting for the collection of evidence from the scene of the chemical poisoning. If President Assad is indeed guilty of this horrible chemical attack on innocent civilians, I will be the first to call for his prosecution and execution by the International Criminal Court. However, because of our attack on Syria, this investigation may now not even be possible. And without such evidence, a successful prosecution will be much harder.

It’s remarkable that Gabbard raised the prospect of nuclear war with Russia. But note her language when it comes to placing blame. “Whoever is found responsible.” “If President Assad is indeed guilty.” These phrases reveal her striking departure from the consensus that Assad’s government launched the attack.

As a reminder, Gabbard met with Assad in Syria in January, an unusual decision met with criticism once she returned to Washington. The Hawaii congresswoman said she met with Assad because she’s interested in ending the Syrian civil war. “We’ve got to be able to meet with anyone that we need to if there is a possibility that we could achieve peace,” she told CNN on Jan. 25.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

Hot Air
John Roberts to Trump: There’s no such thing as a “Trump judge” or an “Obama judge”

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/11/21/john-roberts-trump-theres-no-thing-trump-judge-obama-judge/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwih5o7QzereAhUNh-AKHVLnC1YQqUMwAnoECAcQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3-tzfimRPXxkpdc1NQ_rQv&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

Intelligencer offers puff piece on powerful female senators who made Brett Kavanaugh ‘hysterical’

Posted at 8:04 pm on November 21, 2018 by Brett T.

_ 
New York Magazine’s Intelligencer section is presenting a feature on women and power, focusing on the four female senators on the Senate Judiciary Committee who asked the questions that made now-Justice Brett Kavanaugh hysterical.





There’s always time for a photo shoot, isn’t there?



Dianne Feinstein … isn’t she the one who sat on Christine Blasey Ford’s letter for a month and a half before using it as a Hail Mary when it looked like Kavanaugh’s confirmation was a done deal? Let’s never let that be forgotten whenever the story of the Kavanaugh confirmation is told.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

_ 







_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

A University Dean Defended Brett Kavanaugh. You Can Guess What Happened Next.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/38639/university-dean-defended-brett-kavanaugh-you-can-ashe-schow?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjqvt6p0-reAhWDmuAKHZ22B6UQqUMwA3oECAYQEQ&usg=AOvVaw03Q8s6VPx_II0wpMVw4Yfs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3466 Intelligencer offers puff piece on powerful female senators who made Brett Kavanaugh ‘hysterical’
> 
> Posted at 8:04 pm on November 21, 2018 by Brett T.
> 
> ...


Democrat men, step aside.  Let your women take care of stuff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> BTW, in the spirit of Thanksgiving I found this for you. Hope it helps:
> 
> https://www.chcf.org/publication/county-programs-for-the-medically-indigent-in-california/


Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep. But corp is progressive, tariffs are regressive. Corps are still off-shoring, meanwhile...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-15/europe-doing-deals-in-asia-as-trump-s-war-on-trade-takes-a-toll?utm_content=politics&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-politics&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic


Again.  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Just don't get sick until you've saved enough for your premiums. ER waits can suck, I've heard.
> 
> I have a nice concierge GP. She's not taking more patients, but she could recommend someone if you ever get flush again.


No thanks. You can have your Cuban healthcare.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No thanks. You can have your Cuban healthcare.


We could do a gofundIz if you need a little help with the low monthly payments.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again.  You people crack me up.


Again, crazy people laugh at anything.

I hope you get enough to buy your health insurance so you can access some mental health care. Self-care is the most important care, Iz


----------



## Friesland (Nov 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek


I can help you with the forms if you need it. I have the feeling reading can sometimes be a challenge for you.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 23, 2018)

Happy Trade-wars-are-easy-to-win-sanctimonious-black-friday...



https://www.marketwatch.com/story/housing-starts-tick-down-in-another-weak-month-for-residential-construction-2018-10-17

If you aren't anticipating a slow-down, you are not smart...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Happy Trade-wars-are-easy-to-win-sanctimonious-black-friday...
> 
> View attachment 3468
> 
> ...


Climate change will cost the U.S. economy hundreds of billions of dollars by the end of the century, damaging everything from human health to infrastructure and agricultural production, according to a government report issued on Friday.

The Congressionally-mandated report, written with the help of more than a dozen U.S. government agencies and departments, outlined the projected impacts of global warming in every corner of American society, in a dire warning at odds with the Trump administration's pro-fossil fuels agenda.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-report-detail-costs-climate-change-trump-downplays-121006859.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I can help you with the forms if you need it. I have the feeling reading can sometimes be a challenge for you.


You feeling people crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2018)

Tijuana declares humanitarian crisis, asks for international help...
https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/politics/border-issues/2018/11/22/tijuana-declares-humanitarian-crisis-migrant-caravan/2089905002/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Happy Trade-wars-are-easy-to-win-sanctimonious-black-friday...
> 
> View attachment 3468
> 
> ...


If youʻre smart you anticipated a slow down when the Fed turned off the QE spigot.  Kek.


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!! Sooo stupid.


*Is it now....your use of " Old School " mentality is easy to " Fish " for ......*
*No need to bait the hook, just toss it in the water and you're all mouth....*

*Old smelly fish like you are just training runs......ya want some gummy bait....*
*or do you like Bob's Velveeta on a double.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Again, crazy people laugh at anything.
> 
> I hope you get enough to buy your health insurance so you can access some mental health care. Self-care is the most important care, Iz


Yes it is.  How can I ever thank you people enough for the comedic therapy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is.  How can I ever thank you people enough for the comedic therapy.


Your desperation is obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your desperation is obvious.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Is it now....your use of " Old School " mentality is easy to " Fish " for ......*
> *No need to bait the hook, just toss it in the water and you're all mouth....*
> 
> *Old smelly fish like you are just training runs......ya want some gummy bait....*
> *or do you like Bob's Velveeta on a double.....*


Still sound dumb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Climate change will cost the U.S. economy hundreds of billions of dollars by the end of the century, damaging everything from human health to infrastructure and agricultural production, according to a government report issued on Friday.
> 
> The Congressionally-mandated report, written with the help of more than a dozen U.S. government agencies and departments, outlined the projected impacts of global warming in every corner of American society, in a dire warning at odds with the Trump administration's pro-fossil fuels agenda.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-report-detail-costs-climate-change-trump-downplays-121006859.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


Be the change.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Climate change will cost the U.S. economy hundreds of billions of dollars by the end of the century, damaging everything from human health to infrastructure and agricultural production, according to a government report issued on Friday.
> 
> The Congressionally-mandated report, written with the help of more than a dozen U.S. government agencies and departments, outlined the projected impacts of global warming in every corner of American society, in a dire warning at odds with the Trump administration's pro-fossil fuels agenda.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-report-detail-costs-climate-change-trump-downplays-121006859.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


FAKE NEWS
Sorry if the caps scare you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Macron's Nationalism.

'GOING TO TRIGGER CIVIL WAR'
PARIS BURNS
FUEL TAX REBELLION
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1049731/France-protests-paris-riots-police-emmanuel-macron-latest-france-news


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

MAGA

UPDATE: Deal reached to make asylum seekers wait outside USA...
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-united-states-mexico-asylum-20181124-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Climate change will cost the U.S. economy hundreds of billions of dollars by the end of the century, damaging everything from human health to infrastructure and agricultural production, according to a government report issued on Friday.
> 
> The Congressionally-mandated report, written with the help of more than a dozen U.S. government agencies and departments, outlined the projected impacts of global warming in every corner of American society, in a dire warning at odds with the Trump administration's pro-fossil fuels agenda.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-report-detail-costs-climate-change-trump-downplays-121006859.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


‘Embarrassing’: Climate Expert Explains What’s Wrong With The White House’s New Climate Report

5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/11/24/climate-change-donald-trump-report&ved=2ahUKEwi7zIa-4u3eAhXwwMQHHeI4DkQQqUMwCXoECAYQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1BeyDVzJC8efancLfQwBGo


----------



## Friesland (Nov 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is.  How can I ever thank you people enough for the comedic therapy.


You don't have to. We do it for the social good. 'Cause you now living in the People's Republic of (Republican-free) California.

The only thing funnier that Iz' idiocy (and BS) is the destruction of the CA GOP as they bear-hugged white nationalism, racism, anti-LGBTQ+, anti-environmentalism and xenophobia in one of the most diverse states in the country. Racist Joe and his band of morally corrupt Storm-front wanna-bes have driven anyone not sporting a swastika tattoo on their ass to become indie or Dem. Makes me laugh like Santa huffing whippets. Cox barely won OC for heaven's sake, you band of stupid az-hats.

"The final ingredient in the GOP collapse was Trump. From the start, his open appeals to white racial resentments and the fear of social change faced enormous resistance in diverse, culturally cosmopolitan California: He won less than 32 percent of the state’s vote in 2016. That essentially tied Alf Landon in 1936 as the weakest performance for a Republican presidential nominee in California since 1860. (William Howard Taft won even less of the vote in 1912, but only because Theodore Roosevelt, the former Republican president running as an independent, narrowly carried the state.)

But despite the unmistakable indication of Trump’s local unpopularity, the California GOP delegation locked arms around his turbulent presidency. That was partly due to pressure from McCarthy, who was looking to strengthen his own leadership prospects by solidifying his state delegation for Trump. (The House GOP caucus elected McCarthy as its leader last week.)

Those who fell in line included the seven Republican members in districts that had voted for Hillary Clinton over Trump in 2016. Two of those seven (Ed Royce and Darrell Issa) retired, but among the five that sought reelection, Steve Knight in exurban Los Angeles, Mimi Walters and Dana Rohrabacher in Orange County, and Jeff Denham and Valadao in the Central Valley all voted to repeal the Affordable Care Act, though California had expanded insurance under the law to more people than any other state."

Stupid F*ks. From Wilson to extinction in 25 years.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If youʻre smart you anticipated a slow down when the Fed turned off the QE spigot.  Kek.


Yep. December... Tax cut band-aid could only go so far... didn't quite get Don the Con past the elections like he hoped. 

Now, what he's gonna try to get him past 2020? Who we gonna invade? Honduras?


----------



## Friesland (Nov 24, 2018)

Mo' Cali ecology for the GOP...

"Democrats also won a supermajority in the State Senate and expanded their supermajority in the State Assembly, making it easier for governor-elect Gavin Newsom to enact progressive policies without needing to haggle with the GOP caucus. State Assemblywoman Catharine Baker — one of the few Republican elected officials left in the Bay Area — is leading her Democratic challenger Rebecca Bauer-Kahan by just 526 votes, or 0.3 percent, in her East Bay district. That’s down from a 3 percent lead on election night."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

And I am sure some of them are good people.

Child Rapists, Killer Busted near Texas Border
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2018/11/24/child-rapists-killer-busted-near-texas-border/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwja9_jO9-3eAhVmwMQHHRLzBvQQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3t53lS05KGad_Y0rrN7hU6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

I try not to use this word, but some times it just fits,
but if it looks like a cunt, walks and talks like a cunt it's a cunt,

Kamala Harris: ‘Weaponizing the census’ by asking about citizenship would ‘depress a full and accurate count’

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/11/24/kamala-harris-weaponizing-the-census-by-asking-about-citizenship-would-depress-a-full-and-accurate-count/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjI3MrV-O3eAhWiqlQKHTCMDBsQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2J1b3_d5MR4bzRek3xae6e&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Can I get an AMEN.
 

Christian Revival: This Season, Donald Trump Brings Faith in God Back to the Presidency
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/24/donald-trump-faith-god-presidency-thanksgiving/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Migrant Caravan Reportedly Planning ‘Human Stampede’ at the Border — and Trump’s Not Standing Down
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/23/human-stampede-border-trump-migrant-caravan/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2018)

The, "But I'm President?" defense . . .

The Trump family legal team attempted to use Trump’s presidency as an actual legal defense, citing the Supremacy Clause of the U.S. Constitution and stating that “a sitting President may not be sued.”

The presidential defense came from Donald Trump and his family members, who had hoped to have a lawsuit dismissed. The suit was brought against the Trump Foundation and the Trump family, according to _CNBC_.

The suit was brought by the New York state Attorney General Barbara Underwood, and it says that the Trump Foundation violated both state and federal laws for more than 10 years.

Justice Saliann Scarpulla shot down Trump’s request to dismiss the case. The judge also ruled against Trump’s argument that the state court has no jurisdiction over the case.

Click here to continue and read more...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2018)

Conservative media is obsessed with Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and she's getting increasingly more creative in shutting them down.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-trolls-fox-173711929.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I try not to use this word, but some times it just fits,
> but if it looks like a cunt, walks and talks like a cunt it's a cunt,
> 
> Kamala Harris: ‘Weaponizing the census’ by asking about citizenship would ‘depress a full and accurate count’
> ...


Another strong, effective woman speaking the truth, scares you so bad you pissed down your leg, again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Conservative media is obsessed with Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and she's getting increasingly more creative in shutting them down.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-trolls-fox-173711929.html


Have you heard her explain the 3 branches of government she is a part of?
Even Obama isn't that dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another strong, effective woman speaking the truth, scares you so bad you pissed down your leg, again.


You are right, did you see her work on the kavanaugh thing? 
She is one of your top dogs?
Good luck with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/woman-says-wants-whole-freaking-nation-white-racist-rant-caught-video-202917828.html


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can I get an AMEN.
> View attachment 3471
> 
> Christian Revival: This Season, Donald Trump Brings Faith in God Back to the Presidency
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/24/donald-trump-faith-god-presidency-thanksgiving/


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard her explain the 3 branches of government she is a part of?
> Even Obama isn't that dumb.


You misspelled "Trump".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/woman-says-wants-whole-freaking-nation-white-racist-rant-caught-video-202917828.html


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Hillary Clinton unplugged: media has to get smarter covering Trump

KAREN TOWNSEND Posted at 4:01 pm on November 24, 2018

_ 




She’s running. I am convinced of it. Hillary Clinton just can’t help herself. The woman can’t get off the stage and get on with her life. While most of the headlines coming out of her recent series of interviews given to The Guardian were about her ironic call for limited migration in Europe, she also delivered some interesting nuggets in regard to the American press. And, of course, the demise of the Republican party. She actually says that President Trump hasn’t been held accountable enough to suit her.





“The Republican party has collapsed in the face of Trump,” she said.

Clinton also criticised Trump’s repeated attacks on the press, behaviour she suggested had echoes of authoritarian and fascist political leaders who erode faith in facts and evidence. She said Trump had proved himself skilled at “tweeting and insulting and dominating the news cycles” and said he was too often left unchallenged by the press.

“I believe that where we are now in the political cycle is that the press does not know how to cover these candidates who are setting themselves on fire every day, who are masters of diversion and distraction,” she said.

Criticizing the press is nothing new for Hillary Clinton. She’s done it for as long as I can remember. Frankly, it’s been standard procedure for any politician to criticize the press whenever the coverage isn’t favorable. You will not be surprised to note, though, that when a Democrat like Hillary Clinton criticizes media outlets for less than vicious coverage of President Trump, there is radio silence from the virtue-signaling left that is now so outraged that Trump criticizes the media’s slanted reporting.

Hillary is irritated that the news media haven’t gotten smarter in their coverage of Trump. She even called out a network interview for omitting questions about an investigation into the Trump family empire and their tax returns. Gasp!
_


----------



## Friesland (Nov 24, 2018)

Winning...

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/incredible-u-s-china-soybean-nosedive-one-chart-161047194.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh great, I wonder how much this will cost us?
Should have left her there.

*Rod impales migrant woman who tries climbing over US border fence*





 By Paulina Dedaj | Fox News
_





Continue Reading Below


A migrant woman attempting to cross the nation's southern border with Mexico by climbing a portion of fencing was impaled this weekend after falling and landing on a piece of rebar, officials said.

The 26-year-old Guatemalan mother of two attempted to enter the U.S, near the San Ysidro Port of Entry Friday night.

According to The San Diego Union-Tribune, the woman was climbing a portion of the fence that was undergoing construction to replace old primary fencing with a new barrier. When she fell, rebar pierced the side of her body.

Officials responded to the scene around 8:25 p.m. and the woman was taken to an area hospital.

Border Patrol Agent Tekae Michael told the news outlet that the woman had two children, ages 3 and 5. After they were evaluated for trauma, they were turned back over to the custody of the Border Patrol.

Continue Reading Below


Michael said the woman told agents she was not a part of the migrant caravan heading toward the U.S.

“Entering our country illegally, particularly over our walls, is not only dangerous, but also very foolish,” San Diego’s chief Border Patrol agent, Rodney Scott, said Saturday. “This woman placed her own life and her children’s lives in peril. She could have easily died if not for the quick response by our agents and EMS.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks like black men are racist and misoynistic too,


*Poll Results: Black Men Helped Propel Brian Kemp To Victory*
November 24th, 2018
_





ATHENS, GA - NOVEMBER 06: Republican gubernatorial candidate Brian Kemp attends the Election Night event at the Classic Center on November 6, 2018 in Athens, Georgia. Kemp is in a close race with Democrat Stacey Abrams. (Photo by Kevin C. Cox/Getty Images)


A higher-than-expected number of black men voted for Republican Brian Kemp in Georgia’s gubernatorial election, prompting questions of their voting habits in a post-Barack Obama era.

Democrat Stacey Abrams admitted defeat on Nov. 16, more than a week after Election Day 2018 had passed. Her concession ended one of the closest races — and one of the most controversial — in Georgia’s modern history. Ultimately, Kemp won by nearly 55,000 votes out of around 3,939,000 total votes cast.




This margin of victory is much smaller considering Georgia law requires candidates to obtain more than 50 percent of the total vote or else face a runoff with the second-highest contender. In this context, Kemp escaped a second election with Abrams by about 17,000 votes.

As is typical for states in the deep south, white men voted overwhelmingly for the Republican candidate — where they made the vast bulk of Kemp’s base on Election Day. Kemp also performed extremely well with white women, capturing about 75 percent of their vote. On the other side, black women — perhaps hoping to elect the first black female governor in U.S. history — voted for Abrams by a 97-percent margin.


However, it’s one segment of the Georgia population that has raised eyebrows: black men.


Eight percent of black men pulled the lever for Kemp on Election Day, according to the Associated Press’ VoteCast. CNN’s network exit polling projected that number to be as much as 11 percent. The numbers reflect the double-digit support Donald Trump enjoyed from this demographic in Georgia following the 2016 presidential election. Exit polling following the 2016 election indicated that 15 percent of black men voted for Trump, bucking the norms of the previous two presidential election cycles.

Experts are surmising that black men are returning to their voting behavior before Barack Obama — the first black man elected U.S. president in history — entered the national political scene in 2008.

“Now that Obama is out, basically black men have gone back to where they were before” in terms of supporting the Democratic Party, Ted Johnson, a senior fellow at the Brennan Center for Justice, told The Washington Post. “The fact that Abrams got in the high 80s or low 90s means she outperformed Democratic candidates, pre-Obama, among black men.”
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another strong, effective woman speaking the truth, scares you so bad you pissed down your leg, again.


Projecting once again...


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

things that make you go... hmmmm... (aside from Russia firing on Ukrainian ships, which is like "of course.")


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm 500 miles away on my Holiday travel.  Can someone closer to the border tell me if it is shut down today or not?


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm 500 miles away on my Holiday travel.  Can someone closer to the border tell me if it is shut down today or not?


TJ/SY is apparently. No car or pedestrian crossing at the moment.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

Gee, Russia seizes 3 Ukrainian ships.

NK still making nukes and missiles.

Chem Gas attack in Syrian.

Still winning with Don the scumbag Con! Yipee Skippee.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Gee, Russia seizes 3 Ukrainian ships.
> 
> NK still making nukes and missiles.
> 
> ...


https://twitter.com/charliekirk11/status/1066773807929671680


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/charliekirk11/status/1066773807929671680


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


https://twitter.com/ColumbiaBugle/status/1066795756688834560


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/ColumbiaBugle/status/1066795756688834560


Don't we have the Army deployed to Texas to take care of this?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't we have the Army deployed to Texas to take care of this?


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


I'm a sucker?  Aren't you are the one that believes that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm a sucker?  Aren't you are the one that believes that?


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


The troops aren't in Texas?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 3475


You have been homing in on the 4nos level lately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You have been homing in on the 4nos level lately.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/charliekirk11/status/1066773807929671680


I didn't click the link. Is that the diaper guy? I love him! He is the right's version of an intellectual heavyweight!

 

Meanwhile, back to the trade war we're easily winning...

http://www.startribune.com/farm-bankruptcies-are-on-the-rise-and-bankers-worry-that-far-more-are-on-the-way/501157191/


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

You can believe the intellectual heavyweight in the diapers or you can listen Pompeo, the Japanese, US spies...

"The U.S. and Japan have pushed for the North to compile and turn over a detailed list of its nuclear sites to be dismantled as a next step in the process; the North has rejected that.

Japan's foreign minister, Taro Kano, said the accounting continues to be a priority for his country.

"Disclosing all nuclear inventories is the first step toward denuclearization,'' he told reporters after Pompeo wrapped up his meeting in Tokyo.

Kono also said he and Pompeo didn't go into details of a possible war-end declaration because it's premature while there is virtually no progress in denuclearization. "We are not even talking about whether to do it or not,'' he said. "It's not an issue that we are even considering.''"

https://www.voanews.com/a/pompeo-seeks-allied-unity-in-dealing-with-n-korea/4603009.html

Or more Pompeo...

https://www.voanews.com/a/pompeo-n-korea-weapons-work-counter-to-denuclearization-pledge/4512301.html

https://www.voanews.com/a/analysts-skeptical-as-moon-kim-move-to-improve-inter-korean-ties/4578380.html

Then again... I'd go with diaper-boy! He's a clever little fellow.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

Or this former CIA fella...

"As Pompeo pursues further talks in Pyongyang this month, Kim will surely hold his ground. Since declaring in June that North Korea is “no longer a nuclear threat”, Trump has backpedaled on virtually all of his demands, dropped his draconian deadlines, and failed even to hint that Kim’s foot-dragging is a cause for concern. In October, Pompeo made no headway toward defining even the basic vocabulary of a future agreement. According to officials who are familiar with the talks, on at least two occasions, the North Koreans asked him if he wanted to step out and call his boss. As matters stand, the Kim regime and the U.S. have yet to agree on the definition of terms such as “denuclearization,” “verifiable,” and “irreversible.”"

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/north-koreas-kim-jong-un-continues-to-outmaneuver-donald-trump-2018-11-23

Or this...

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/11/12/north-korea-has-least-13-secret-ballistic-missile-bases/1976942002/

WASHINGTON – North Korea has at least 13 secret operating bases where the regime is continuing work on its ballistic missile program, a sign Kim Jong Un is not winding down his country’s nuclear program despite public promises touted by the Trump administration.

New research, conducted by the Washington-based Center for Strategic and International Security, has identified 13 of an estimated 20 North Korean missile operating bases that Kim's regime has not declared.  


Or this:


----------



## Friesland (Nov 25, 2018)

Meanwhile...

https://www.kansascityfed.org/research/indicatorsdata/agcreditsurvey/articles/2018/11-15-2018/lower-income-continues-to-pressure-farm-finances

_Farm income and credit conditions continued to deteriorate in the third quarter of 2018, according to the Tenth District Survey of Agricultural Credit Conditions. Expectations for farm income and loan repayment rates were lowest for areas and operations more concentrated in soybean, corn, hog and dairy production as uncertainties surrounding trade continued. Alongside lower repayment rates, working capital deteriorated moderately while bankers’ loan portfolios in crop-producing states showed slightly higher levels of risk. Although farmland values remained stable, increasing stress in the farm sector could put downward pressure on farm real estate moving forward._

or this....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Forget Khashoggi, Where Were Our Elites When Obama Assassinated American Citizens?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/chrisreeves/2018/11/25/forget-khashoggi-where-were-our-elites-when-obama-assassinated-american-citizens-n2536445?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwimntapgPLeAhXQTd8KHa3RAsoQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0OHMFqRE2yWxM3u08Qglfk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

What about Your FISA Judges, Justice Roberts?
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI

Maybe Justice Roberts should hold his tongue when it comes to the partisanship of judges.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/what_about_your_fisa_judges_justice_roberts.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Too funny.

Illegal alien who took 'sanctuary' in a church arrested by ICE when he left
NOVEMBER 25, 2018

ICE agents did nothing wrong in enforcing the law they have sworn to uphold.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/illegal_alien_who_took_sanctuary_in_a_church_arrested_by_ice_when_he_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Anybody hearing about just how far left the caravan organizers are?
NOVEMBER 25, 2018

Still shilling the moms-and-kids narrative, the mainstream press doesn't have much interest in reporting about the far-left radicals behind the migran...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/anybody_hearing_about_just_how_farleft_the_caravan_organizers_are.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Stop me if you have heard this one before,

*Immigrant Who Killed Texas Teacher in Hit-and-Run Crash Was in Country Illegally: Reports*
*It's time to get all these disease ridden,criminal mother fuckers outta here.*
November 25, 2018 10:45, Last Updated: November 25, 2018 11:02
SHARE   
By Jack Phillips
A man who was arrested for killing a young teacher in El Paso, Texas, in a hit-and-run crash on Thanksgiving was out on bond for a prior assault charge and appears to be an illegal immigrant, according to local reports.


KFOX in El Paso reported, 24-year-old Joel Velazquez was in the United States illegally and is now being held by the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), related to his immigration status. It means he cannot bond out of jail, and if he was legally in the country, his bond would have been set for $125,000.

He was arrested for assault in 2017, but details of that arrest are not clear, according to local news outlets.

In the Thanksgiving crash, Velazquez is facing charges of accident involving death for blowing through a red light. His vehicle hit Amanda “Mandy” Ferguson Weyant as she was walking in a crosswalk in El Paso, WLOS-TV reported.

He then took off from the accident scene, and police found his vehicle abandoned, the WLOS report said.



_




_


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

So much winning... Please, stop all the winning!

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gm-restructuring/gm-to-slash-jobs-and-production-cancel-some-car-models-sources-idUSKCN1NV1NB?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true

GM plans to halt production next year at three assembly plants - Lordstown, Ohio, Hamtramck, Michigan, and Oshawa, Ontario. The company also plans to stop building several models now assembled at those plants, including the Chevrolet Cruze, the Cadillac CT6 and the Buick LaCrosse. 
GM said it will shift more investment to electric and autonomous vehicles.
The issue will be addressed in talks with the United Auto Workers union next year. GM Chief Executive Officer Mary Barra made calls early on Monday to disclose the plan.
“We are right sizing capacity for the realities of the marketplace” CEO Mary Barra said, adding that the cuts prompted by auto industry changes.
GM shares were last up 2.2 percent at $36.72 before being halted.
Cost pressures on GM and other automakers and suppliers have increased as demand waned for traditional sedans. The company has said tariffs on imported steel, imposed earlier this year by the Trump administration, have cost it $1 billion.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Winning y'all...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-housing-boom-is-coming-to-an-end-starting-in-dallas-1543248073?mod=e2tw

Yet even with the booming growth, Dallas’s once vibrant housing market is sputtering. In the high-end subdivisions in the suburb of Frisco, builders are cutting prices on new homes by up to $150,000. On one street alone, $4 million of new homes sat empty on a visit earlier this month. Some home builders are so desperate to attract interest they are offering agents the chance to win Louis Vuitton handbags or Super Bowl tickets with round-trip airfare, if their clients buy a home. Yet fresh-baked cookies sit uneaten at sparsely attended open houses.

The U.S. economy just had one of its best six-month stretchesin a decade, as the unemployment rate hovers around its lowest level in half a century. Still, along with a recent swoon in the stock market, the housing market—which makes up a sixth of the U.S. economy—has been a troubling weak spot. 

U.S. existing home sales have declined on an annual basis for eight straight months, the longest slump in more than four years, according to the National Association of Realtors report Wednesday. The slowdown has been driven by places that had earlier seen some of the strongest price growth during this recovery, including Seattle, Denver, New York City, Boston and the Bay Area.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So much winning... Please, stop all the winning!
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gm-restructuring/gm-to-slash-jobs-and-production-cancel-some-car-models-sources-idUSKCN1NV1NB?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Winning y'all...
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-housing-boom-is-coming-to-an-end-starting-in-dallas-1543248073?mod=e2tw
> 
> ...


Really Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

A Honduran employee of mine went to TJ this weekend to give the "refugees" some food and clothes, but instead he found the "refugees" to be a bunch of tatted up gang members and criminals.






*US Media Omit Violence by Caravan of Illegals As It Tries to Rush the US Border Wall*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Still sound dumb.


*The TRUTH is plain and simple.*

*Wash your puka ya smelly rack....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So much winning... Please, stop all the winning!
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gm-restructuring/gm-to-slash-jobs-and-production-cancel-some-car-models-sources-idUSKCN1NV1NB?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true
> 
> ...



*Fake News Friedhands, look what GM is doing in the " Truck " division.*

*And while your looking at REAL News.....Look where GM is headed....*
*it's Old News ...Numnuts.*

*http://fortune.com/2018/05/23/gm-general-motors-fortune-500/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Breaking: GM to cut nearly 15,000 jobs; Update: CEO called to the White House*
Ed Morrissey Nov 26, 2018 12:01 PM





And five North American plants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

At least her true colors are shining through, she should just join the democrats and get it over with.

Racism
*Rep. Mia Love Goes After Trump, Says GOP Has a Problem With Minorities in Concession Speech*
 
Lauretta Brown
|
Posted: Nov 26, 2018 1:45 PM
lost the race for Utah's 4th Congressional district by a narrow margin.

President Trump predicted Love’s loss earlier this month in a speech calling out GOP candidates who distanced themselves from him in the midterm elections.

“Mia Love gave me no love and she lost,” Trump quipped at the time. “Too bad. Sorry about that, Mia.”

Love replied to that comment Monday, saying it gave her a “clear vision” of “his world as it is.”

"The President's behavior towards me made me wonder: what did he have to gain by saying such a thing about a fellow Republican," Love said. "It was not really about asking him to do more, was it? Or was it something else? Well Mr. President, we'll have to chat about that."

"However, this gave me a clear vision of his world as it is,” she added. “No real relationships, just convenient transactions. That is an insufficient way to implement sincere service and policy."

Love went on to argue that Republican politicians have problems with minorities and black Americans.

"This election experience and these comments shines a spotlight on the problems Washington politicians have with minorities and black Americans -- it's transactional, it's not personal," she claimed.

"You see, we feel like politicians claim they know what's best for us from a safe distance, yet they're never willing to take us home,” she continued, “because Republicans never take minority communities into their home and citizens into their homes and into their hearts, they stay with Democrats and bureaucrats in Washington because they do take them home -- or at least make them feel like they have a home."


Recommended
Flashback: That Time the Border Patrol Deployed Pepper Spray to Repel Crowds During the Obama Administration 
Guy Benson
Love said that she is still a Republican and a conservative but that the GOP has a real problem with minorities.

“I am a Republican, I know conservative policies work,” she emphasized. “The problem is not the policy, it’s that we are never taken into hearts and into homes.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Lindsey Graham Makes a Suggestion for Ocasio-Cortez After She Defends Migrant Caravan
Cortney O'Brien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Illegal Alien Gets 12 Years in Prison for Sexually Abusing 6-Year-Old Girl*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Maxine: Border ‘Chaos’ ‘Political Ploy’ by Trump*
8,939


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Are you people getting the point?


*Previously Deported Illegal Alien Gets 25 Years for Raping Deaf Woman*
1,297


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

No?





Facebook/EHES
26 Nov 2018309

3:19
*A 28-year old Texas teacher lost her life on Thanksgiving Day after being struck by a hit-and-run driver who, reportedly, was in the United States illegally and had a criminal record.*

The victim, Amanda “Mandy” Ferguson Weyant, was in the crosswalk of an El Paso intersection when a 1996 red Chevrolet Cavalier ran a traffic light and crashed into her during the early morning hours of Thanksgiving Day, according to police. The driver of the vehicle fled.



Weyant, who taught sixth grade locally at Eastwood Heights Elementary, died on scene, said El Paso police. Later, officers later found the abandoned car but not the suspect. They asked the public for their help. Then, on Saturday, Sergeant Robert Gomez, El Paso Police Department spokesman, announced detectives arrested Joel Velazquez, 24, charging him with accident involving death. They booked the suspect into the El Paso County Detention Facility and and set his bail at $150,000


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep. December... Tax cut band-aid could only go so far... didn't quite get Don the Con past the elections like he hoped.
> 
> Now, what he's gonna try to get him past 2020? Who we gonna invade? Honduras?


In other words, if you were smart, you would have anticipated a slow down when the Fed turned off the QE spigot.  You Kektards crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You don't have to. We do it for the social good. 'Cause you now living in the People's Republic of (Republican-free) California.
> 
> The only thing funnier that Iz' idiocy (and BS) is the destruction of the CA GOP as they bear-hugged white nationalism, racism, anti-LGBTQ+, anti-environmentalism and xenophobia in one of the most diverse states in the country. Racist Joe and his band of morally corrupt Storm-front wanna-bes have driven anyone not sporting a swastika tattoo on their ass to become indie or Dem. Makes me laugh like Santa huffing whippets. Cox barely won OC for heaven's sake, you band of stupid az-hats.
> 
> ...


Kek!!  Please continue with your Blue High Tide.  You people are just pissed off that California didn't even matter in both 2016 and now 2018.  LMAO!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek!!  Please continue with your Blue High Tide.  You people are just pissed off that California didn't even matter in both 2016 and now 2018.  LMAO!!


Like Ca can become any more blue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Trump on GM closures: “They better damn well open a new plant [in Ohio] very quickly”*
Allahpundit Nov 26, 2018 6:01 PM
Top Pick





Protection


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like Ca can become any more blue.


Neuter blue that is.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek!!  Please continue with your Blue High Tide.  You people are just pissed off that California didn't even matter in both 2016 and now 2018.  LMAO!!


CA21 today, Bruddah... Kekking my keks off.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In other words, if you were smart, you would have anticipated a slow down when the Fed turned off the QE spigot.  You Kektards crack me up.


Yup. And the fake tax-break fake-stimulus didn't quite jack it up long enough... and the added tax of trade war did more damage than the economical genius Trumpski imagined, because he's a fiscal idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2018)

Apparently Manafort is fine with life behind bars over the alternative . . . I guess that takes the mystery out of why t acts so subservient to Putin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently Manafort is fine with life behind bars over the alternative . . . I guess that takes the mystery out of why t acts so subservient to Putin.


I guess he won't lie as easily as you might.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/official-gm-close-ontario-plant-054923778.html


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least her true colors are shining through, she should just join the democrats and get it over with.
> 
> Racism
> *Rep. Mia Love Goes After Trump, Says GOP Has a Problem With Minorities in Concession Speech*
> ...




*Mia Love has sold her soul for political talking points....Sad !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/official-gm-close-ontario-plant-054923778.html


*Oh My.... Rodent .....*


*They're taking a different direction and it doesn't include " Disposable " American passenger cars...*

*Those 14,000 + workers will have jobs constructing/maintaining autonomous passenger vehicles.....*

*The UAW is spreading more fear among the workers as usual....*
*Cue Richard Trumka aka " The Shit Starter "....!*
*A. You have heard the term " Temporary Reduction in Force " haven't you Rodent !!*
*B. You still just read the Title and first paragraph don't you....the end of the article*
*states how the workers will be reassigned to other plants most likely....which mean the *
*plants that are closing will be retooled to most likely build the autonomous vehicles they*
*will manufacture.....*
*The young Progressive Programmed Youth do NOT have a love of freedom thru private*
*ownership of their own transportation like their parents/grandparents/greatgrandparents do/did....*
*C. You should read more of the Agenda 21 proponents and the later Agendas....*
*Freedoms are a thing of the past with the Criminal Democrats - Progressives and Rhino Politicians... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Can you people believe you nominated Hillary to run against this guy?

What a bunch of smart guys you people are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> CA21 today, Bruddah... Kekking my keks off.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yup. And the fake tax-break fake-stimulus didn't quite jack it up long enough...


Lets give the tax breaks another 3 years like Obama did with 3 rounds of QE which is now generating 3 trillion dollars a year in interest for the Fed Reserve.

http://www.usdebtclock.org


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you people believe you nominated Hillary to run against this guy?
> 
> What a bunch of smart guys you people are.
> View attachment 3486


The smart people showing us how it is done.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump on GM closures: “They better damn well open a new plant [in Ohio] very quickly”*
> Allahpundit Nov 26, 2018 6:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Where my free-market libertarians at?

Yeah, that's what I thought.

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Ja, genau. Natürlich. 

*Historian finds German decree banishing Trump's grandfather*
Royal decree ordered Friedrich Trump to leave Bavaria and never come back after he failed to do military service

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/21/trump-grandfather-friedrich-banished-germany-historian-royal-decree?CMP=share_btn_fb&fbclid=IwAR1u4tzGSLmXuJ9gLZ8V1SyTfyqrzJZ_3hIw48hWaXEsE8AqWWpl2Qu19m4


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets give the tax breaks another 3 years like Obama did with 3 rounds of QE which is now generating 3 trillion dollars a year in interest for the Fed Reserve.
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org


The will pay for themselves... no really.

Let's see: QE + stimulus get us out of recession...
Tax Cuts get us into recession...

Brilliant.


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump on GM closures: “They better damn well open a new plant [in Ohio] very quickly”*
> Allahpundit Nov 26, 2018 6:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


 T is a socialist?


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump on GM closures: “They better damn well open a new plant [in Ohio] very quickly”*
> Allahpundit Nov 26, 2018 6:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Where my Austrians at?

Where my marginalists at?

Throw your dictats in the air and wave 'em like you just don't care!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Where my free-market libertarians at?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Kek.


Are your thoughts saying we shouldnʻt have bailed GM out?  Kek


----------



## Friesland (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are your thoughts saying we shouldnʻt have bailed GM out?  Kek


My thoughts are wondering why the Austrians have suddenly wearied of the waltz...

My other thought is some folks lederhosen are too tight...

My other thought is I miss Hintertux... And Kitzbuhel... 

Here's another thought:

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-china/tesla-china-sales-plunge-70-percent-in-october-auto-industry-body-idUSKCN1NW0BH?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=twitter

Tesla recently secured the site for its first overseas factory in Shanghai that will help it avoid the steep tariffs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Where my Austrians at?
> 
> Where my marginalists at?
> 
> Throw your dictats in the air and wave 'em like you just don't care!


Where are my Keynsians at?  

Where are my monetary morons?

Trillions of dollars out of thin air and give it to people who just don’t care.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> My thoughts are wondering why the Austrians have suddenly wearied of the waltz...
> 
> My other thought is some folks lederhosen are too tight...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the party Alice.  About time you woke up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

espola said:


> T is a socialist?


Depends


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Here's another thought:
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-china/tesla-china-sales-plunge-70-percent-in-october-auto-industry-body-idUSKCN1NW0BH?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=twitter
> 
> Tesla recently secured the site for its first overseas factory in Shanghai that will help it avoid the steep tariffs.


Shocking isn’t it?  He and the other corporate welfare applicants have been bilking the taxpayers since 1913.  I know, all this stuff has been over your head and will continue to be as you continue to make my point for me without knowing it. Please continue.  Take two espola’s and call me in the morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

WATCH: Brilliant Video Shows You Just How WRONG Jim Acosta Was About the Migrants Storming the Border
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/11/26/watch-brilliant-video-shows-just-wrong-jim-acosta-migrants-storming-border/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Brilliant Video Shows You Just How WRONG Jim Acosta Was About the Migrants Storming the Border
> https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/11/26/watch-brilliant-video-shows-just-wrong-jim-acosta-migrants-storming-border/


Democrats on display.....again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Brilliant Video Shows You Just How WRONG Jim Acosta Was About the Migrants Storming the Border
> https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/11/26/watch-brilliant-video-shows-just-wrong-jim-acosta-migrants-storming-border/


These folks missed Thanksgiving dinner at Magoo's and they sure don't want to miss Christmas dinner...


----------



## Friesland (Nov 27, 2018)

Poor Paulie Nodeal... gonna die in the big house...

*Manafort held secret talks with Assange in Ecuadorian embassy*
*Exclusive:*Trump ally met WikiLeaks founder months before emails hacked by Russia were published

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/nov/27/manafort-held-secret-talks-with-assange-in-ecuadorian-embassy


----------



## Friesland (Nov 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Welcome to the party Alice.  About time you woke up.


Bruddah IZ is woke!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Poor Paulie Nodeal... gonna die in the big house...
> 
> *Manafort held secret talks with Assange in Ecuadorian embassy*
> *Exclusive:*Trump ally met WikiLeaks founder months before emails hacked by Russia were published
> ...


Does the President still have pardon power?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

More Smart Power.
She used to be hot.


*CNN's Camerota: Migrants Storming Border Is Proof Border Wall NOT Needed*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Bruddah IZ is woke!


Hello Alice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Verified account @*RealJamesWoods* 15h15 hours ago




Since no American magazine will put her on a cover, we’ll just have to celebrate her ourselves. @*FLOTUS*pic.twitter.com/avWqYKxIDS







6:42 PM - 26 Nov 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

*Obama Admin Used Tear Gas At Least 80 Times at Border*

Under the Obama Administration, U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) law enforcement officials, including Border Patrol agents, utilized tear gas against migrants at or near the border at least 80 times between FY2012 and early FY2017.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Who the fuck is this guy?


*Jorge Ramos: U.S. Has Responsibility to ‘Absorb’ Caravan Migrants*
18,046


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Who the fuck is this guy?


*…Geraldo: We Are Treating Migrants Like Zombies from ‘The Walking Dead’*
9,918


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Kek.


*Rump nuzzler....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who the fuck is this guy?
> 
> 
> *Jorge Ramos: U.S. Has Responsibility to ‘Absorb’ Caravan Migrants*
> 18,046


*United States has the responsibility to " Shower " them with rubber bullets and teargas when*
*they behave like petulant Democrats....*
*Hmmmm.....maybe that's a way to shut up the House Representatives Schitt & Swallowell.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Being a lying whore pays,

*Christine Blasey Ford Speaks Out In First Statement Since Kavanaugh Hearing, Collects $650,000*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

*‘It Is Shocking That I Have To Explain This’: DHS Secretary Dispels Myths About Migrant Caravan *


----------



## Friesland (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3487


By the looks of that group, we will be ok.
A bunch of nobody's, just like your 2020 field.
You people will over reach and screw up your house majority  and I can practical guarantee that.
The senate is where it's at.
Have you looked at the 2020 senate seat map?
Doesn't look very good for you there either.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By the looks of that group, we will be ok.
> A bunch of nobody's, just like your 2020 field.
> You people will over reach and screw up your house majority  and I can practical guarantee that.
> The senate is where it's at.
> ...


21 or 22 Republicans running in 2020, and only 12 or 13 Democrats.  Looks like a great opportunity for Americans to remember how their Senators acted in the t scandals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> 21 or 22 Republicans running in 2020, and only 12 or 13 Democrats.  Looks like a great opportunity for Americans to remember how their Senators acted in the t scandals.


Only 1 or 2 seats even remotely in question on our side, how about yours?


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only 1 or 2 seats even remotely in question on our side, how about yours?


I'm an independent American, so I see 33 seats in question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm an independent American, so I see 33 seats in question.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.
You are to the left of Stretch Pelosi.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> 21 or 22 Republicans running in 2020, and only 12 or 13 Democrats.  Looks like a great opportunity for Americans to remember how their Senators acted in the t scandals.


Of these two Senators I think folks in the kitchen know who you agree with....all one must do is make the charge, to hell with corroborating evidence...
When did you stop beating your wife Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm an independent American, so I see 33 seats in question.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
That is hilarious!!!
Bravo Magoo...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of these two Senators I think think folks in the kitchen know who you agree with....all one must do is make the charge, to hell with corroborating evidence...
> When did you stop beating your wife Magoo?


As soon as she gets her new scooter.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3487


How many are really men?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> That is hilarious!!!
> Bravo Magoo...


No, you are the only thing hilarious in here, you are a complete joke, and a scumbag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are the only thing hilarious in here, you are a complete joke, and a scumbag.


You ok?
You seem quite emotional.
Have you finally realized Trump didn't collude or obstruct?
Did  your husband finally leave you?
What gives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

I just heard from a customer who was in TJ this weekend and she said the Mexicans hung 2 Hondurans from a bridge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3487


Suckers


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

espola said:


> 21 or 22 Republicans running in 2020, and only 12 or 13 Democrats.  Looks like a great opportunity for Americans to remember how their Senators acted in the t scandals.



*You still clutching your " Chuckie " Schumer doll tight at night while dying *
*your " Balls "..............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Have you people heard about the broken glass ceiling in Mississippi?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2018)

“I’ve wondered in these two years why corporate America and Wall Street have been kind of quiet about Trump, because he has never been one of them,” Moore said. “To corporate America, to Wall Street, Trump’s been the trailer trash of the millionaire class. They never let him into their club, their exclusive high-end club.”

“You’re such a fool, Trump. You’ve been played again by these people who’ve never liked you,” he added.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I’ve wondered in these two years why corporate America and Wall Street have been kind of quiet about Trump, because he has never been one of them,” Moore said. “To corporate America, to Wall Street, Trump’s been the trailer trash of the millionaire class. They never let him into their club, their exclusive high-end club.”
> 
> “You’re such a fool, Trump. You’ve been played again by these people who’ve never liked you,” he added.


Maybe the millionaire club is jealou$ that Trump i$ a billionaire.  Lol!  You people crack me up in your lack of comprehen$ion


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are the only thing hilarious in here, you are a complete joke, and a scumbag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe the millionaire club is jealou$ that Trump i$ a billionaire.  Lol!  You people crack me up in your lack of comprehen$ion


You really are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

I think this victim forgot senator.


*Michael Eric Dyson: Cindy Hyde-Smith ‘Is a Racist,’ ‘White Supremacist’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a fucking idiot.


Hanapaa! Sucka's!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this victim forgot senator.
> 
> 
> *Michael Eric Dyson: Cindy Hyde-Smith ‘Is a Racist,’ ‘White Supremacist’*


We've had racist Senators for as long as we have had Senators. It's just that before t they weren't so open about it. Now, for hateful, fear-ridden, always playing the victim idiots like you (the aggrieved), you see it as a positive. 

 “You’ll never get ahead by blaming your problems on other people.” Willie Nelson

 “The superior man blames himself. The inferior man blames others.” Don Shula

“Great leaders don’t rush to blame. They instinctively look for solutions.” Nina Easton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We've had racist Senators for as long as we have had Senators. It's just that before t they weren't so open about it. Now, for hateful, fear-ridden, always playing the victim idiots like you (the aggrieved), you see it as a positive.
> 
> “You’ll never get ahead by blaming your problems on other people.” Willie Nelson
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point, you big dummy.
Willie Nelson the pot head?
Don Shula who famously blamed his punter for a super bowl loss?


----------



## espola (Nov 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


"Proven lie"?  I must have missed that.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We've had racist Senators for as long as we have had Senators. It's just that before t they weren't so open about it. Now, for hateful, fear-ridden, always playing the victim idiots like you (the aggrieved), you see it as a positive.


Indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a fucking idiot.


You mean because I comprehended the difference between 1000 millionaires and 1 billionaire?  Don't get mad.  Just read and understand what you post instead of being the typical Dumbocrat nutter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 3489


Yikes!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 3489


He/she can't be racist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks for proving my point, you big dummy.
> Willie Nelson the pot head?
> Don Shula who famously blamed his punter for a super bowl loss?


Laces Out!!!!!--Ray Finkle a.k.a Lois Einhorn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

*DHS Reveals They’ve Stopped 170 Fake Families at the Border In Recent Months*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We've had racist Senators for as long as we have had Senators. It's just that before t they weren't so open about it. Now, for hateful, fear-ridden, always playing the victim idiots like you (the aggrieved), you see it as a positive.
> 
> “You’ll never get ahead by blaming your problems on other people.” Willie Nelson
> 
> ...


Wikipoo lists 20 names - interestingly 15 are Democrat
*Ku Klux Klan members in United States politics*

*Robert Byrd[edit]*

Senator Robert Byrd was a Kleagle, a Klan recruiter, in his 20s and 30s.
Robert C. Byrd, was a recruiter for the Klan while in his 20s and 30s, rising to the title of Kleagle and Exalted Cyclops of his local chapter. After leaving the group, Byrd spoke in favor of the Klan during his early political career. Though he claimed to have left the organization in 1943, Byrd, wrote a letter in 1946 to the group's Imperial Wizard stating "The Klan is needed today as never before, and I am anxious to see its rebirth here in West Virginia." Byrd attempted to explain or defend his former membership in the Klan in his 1958 U.S. Senate campaign when he was 41 years old.[1] Byrd, a Democrat, eventually became his party leader in the Senate. Byrd later said joining the Klan was his "greatest mistake."[2] However, in a 2001 incident Byrd repeatedly used the phrase "white niggers" on a national television broadcast.[3]




*Edward Douglass White[edit]*

Supreme Court Chief Justice White
Edward Douglass White, a Democrat and the Chief Justice of the United States, was a known member of the KKK in his home state of Louisiana, where he had served as U.S. Senator.[4][5]

*Hugo Black[edit]*

Supreme Court Justice Hugo Black
In 1921, Hugo Black successfully defended E. R. Stephenson in his trial for the murder of a Catholic priest, Fr. James E. Coyle. Black, a Democrat, joined the Ku Klux Klan shortly afterwards, in order to gain votes from the anti-Catholic element in Alabama. He built his winning Senate campaign around multiple appearances at KKK meetings across Alabama. Late in life Black told an interviewer:

at that time, I was joining every organization in sight! ... In my part of Alabama, the Klan was not engaged in unlawful activities ... The general feeling in the community was that if responsible citizens didn't join the Klan it would soon become dominated by the less responsible members.[6]

News of his membership was a secret until shortly after he was confirmed as an Associate Justice of the United States Supreme Court. Black later said that joining the Klan was a mistake, but he went on to say, "I would have joined any group if it helped get me votes."

entire article:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku_Klux_Klan_members_in_United_States_politics


----------



## Friesland (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Suckers


American conservatism more and more resembles the conservatism Hayek rejected...

An excerpt from The Constitution of Liberty The Definitive Edition
F. A. Hayek
Why I am Not a Conservative

https://www.press.uchicago.edu/books/excerpt/2011/hayek_constitution.html

Let me now state what seems to me the decisive objection to any conservatism which deserves to be called such. It is that by its very nature it cannot offer an alternative to the direction in which we are moving. It may succeed by its resistance to current tendencies in slowing down undesirable developments, but, since it does not indicate another direction, it cannot prevent their continuance. It has, for this reason, invariably been the fate of conservatism to be dragged along a path not of its own choosing. The tug of war between conservatives and progressives can only affect the speed, not the direction, of contemporary developments.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a fucking idiot.



*No Rodent .....YOU are....*

*Your " Hero " Herr Mueller is going down today for his involvement with Jeffery Epstein....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

Where is Fries?
*DOW surges 618 points after Fed Chair signals rates near neutral...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> American conservatism more and more resembles the conservatism Hayek rejected...
> 
> An excerpt from The Constitution of Liberty The Definitive Edition
> F. A. Hayek
> ...


LMAO!!  I didn’t see any Hayekians in your cute little meme that features mostly Democrat women who were voted in because Democrat men couldn’t get it done.  Step aside and make sure you know what Hayek stands for.....I’ll give you a hint, it’s not ignorance of insurance risk pools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!!  I didn’t see any Hayekians in your cute little meme that features mostly Democrat women who were voted in because Democrat men couldn’t get it done.  Step aside and make sure you know what Hayek stands for.....I’ll give you a hint, it’s not ignorance of insurance risk pools.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is Fries?
> *DOW surges 618 points after Fed Chair signals rates near neutral...*



*Purging his Computer of correspondence with Jeffery Epstein and Robert Mueller.....*
*Hillary sent him an e-mail that instructs contacts how to " Purge " their system....*







*" The Manual Way "....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

*Outcry after Mexico president gives highest honour to Jared Kushner*

Mexicans on Tuesday voiced their outrage over Kushner receiving the Order of the Aztec Eagle, whose past recipients include Queen Elizabeth, Nelson Mandela and Walt Disney.

“Giving [Kushner] the Aztec Eagle is a supreme act of humiliation and cowardice,” tweeted historian Enrique Krauze.

Carlos Bravo Regidor, a professor at the Centre for Research and Teaching in Economics, said: “This is the perfect ending for Peña Nieto’s term: an insuperable illustration of the indignity of his government’s position regarding Trump.

“It’s the final kick in the crotch for Mexicans.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

*TRUMP'S GREAT WALL BECOMES TRUMP'S GREAT STALL*
November 28, 2018



For those of us who were ecstatic the night Donald Trump was elected president, who watch election night videos over and over again, it used to be easy to defend him against the charge that he is just a BS-ing con man who would say anything to get elected. 

It's getting harder. 

Trump was our last chance. But he's spent two years not building the wall, not deporting illegals -- "INCREDIBLE KIDS!" -- and not ending the anchor baby scam. 

Within 10 seconds of Trump's leaving office, there will be no evidence that he was ever president. Laws will be changed, executive orders rescinded, treaties re-written and courts packed. 

Trump will leave no legacy at all. Only a wall is forever. 

We had no choice. No one else was promising to save America. 

_"On day one, we will begin working on an impenetrable, physical, tall, powerful, beautiful southern border wall. We will use the best technology, including above- and below-ground sensors, that's the tunnels. Remember that: above and below. Towers, aerial surveillance and manpower to supplement the wall, find and dislocate tunnels and keep out criminal cartels ..." _-- Presidential candidate Donald J. Trump 

But then he signed a spending bill expressly prohibiting him from building any part of the wall. 

_"I will never sign another bill like this again. I'm not going to do it again." _-- President Trump, after signing a spending bill that blocked any funding for a wall. 

Today, eight months later, Trump is about to sign another spending bill that will give him no money for the wall. 

Anyone want to bet me that he won't? 

So much for the world's greatest negotiator. 


Donald Trump is the commander in chief. He doesn't need Congress' approval to defend the nation's borders. 

But as long as his excuse for not building the wall is that Congress hasn't appropriated money for it, why on earth would he sign a spending bill that doesn't give it to him? 



     There is no tomorrow on this. Republicans are about to lose the House. It's now or never. 

We didn't need someone to tell us how hard it is to get anything done in Washington. We knew that. 

That's why we hired a builder. We didn't care what Trump's position on the lira was. We didn't care about Syria. We were just looking for the best contractor we could find so we would finally get a wall. 

If we were talking about a golf course in Scotland, I think Trump could figure out how to get it done. 

But instead of winning, we're getting whining. We're told it's Congress' fault for not giving Trump money to build the wall! The ACLU will sue! A judge will stop him! Blame Paul Ryan! (Possible Trump epitaph: _Chuck wouldn't let me!_) 

President Reagan bombed Libya in retaliation for two U.S. serviceman being killed by a bomb in a West Berlin discotheque -- TWO! 

But Trump thinks he needs the preapproval of Congress, the ACLU and a district court judge in Hawaii to do something about _tens of thousands_ of Americans being killed every year by illegal alien heroin dealers, drunk drivers and straight-up murderers. 

Reagan invaded Grenada because the country was becoming a Soviet client state. No Grenadian threatened to touch a hair on any American's head. One wonders what Reagan's reaction would have been to someone telling him, YOU CAN'T DO THAT! THE ACLU WILL SUE! 

If Reagan had Trump's advisers, we'd be speaking Russian. 

The ACLU, the Center for Constitutional Rights, the Southern Poverty Law Center and the other anti-American groups opposing Trump on immigration were the very same groups that opposed Reagan. They would have been happy if the U.S.S.R. had nuked this country. 

Sadly for them, Reagan kept his promises, and we won the Cold War. So now the back-up plan is to [URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1621572676/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1621572676&linkCode=as2&tag=anncoulter-20&linkId=4b625d88e83e506bec5ce87aa471cc9f']destroy our country




 by flooding it with the Third World. 

We needed Reagan and got P.T. Barnum instead. 

Evidently, Trump knew he could bomb an innocent country based on false information about the Syrian government using nerve gas in April 2018. (Actual reason: Ivanka cried.) No less than the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons spent months testing the bodies allegedly killed by nerve gas. Conclusion: No nerve gas. 

But we're supposed to believe that Trump doesn't realize that he's also allowed to defend the citizens of _this_ country. Does he know he's president? 

Even if noted constitutional law scholar Jared Kushner has convinced Trump that he needs congressional approval before he's allowed to repel invaders at our border -- but doesn't need Congress to bomb an innocent country because Ivanka cried -- the president could order the troops to invade Mexico and build the wall 10 yards in. 

But all we get are bombastic tweets and useless half-measures. The conservative media have been excitedly reporting that Obama put illegal alien kids in cages too! Obama used tear gas on the invaders too! 

Yes, exactly -- and none of that worked. That's why we voted for the guy who promised to build a wall. 

Unlike the president, we knew that the deluge of poor people flooding our country would never stop until we had an impenetrable border. 

And whatever happened to that executive order on anchor babies? Is Trump "trying" to sign that, too? Maybe he got writer's cramp. 

Trump also promised to deport illegals -- even the ones Democrats have given cute names to. 

_ "We're always talking about 'Dreamers' for other people. I want the children that are growing up in the United States to be dreamers also. They're not dreaming right now."_ -- Presidential candidate Donald J. Trump 

_"The executive order (on "Dreamers") gets rescinded."_ -- Presidential candidate Donald J. Trump 

Is it Paul Ryan's fault that Trump did a 180 on "Dreamers," called them "INCREDIBLE KIDS" and tried to give them amnesty? 

Every day that Trump does not keep his promises on immigration, thousands of immigrants turn 18 and start block voting for the Democrats, while thousands of traditional Americans die off. 

Florida and Texas are about five years away from turning solid blue. Trump was our last chance. After this, the country is never going to elect a Republican president again. 

So the next time you watch one of those election night videos, remember: If Trump doesn't keep his immigration promises, Hillary might as well have won. 

Trump will leave no legacy whatsoever. Without a wall, he will only be remembered as a small cartoon figure who briefly inflamed and amused the rabble. [/URL]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

US News
*She’s BAAACK! Nancy Pelosi can’t say ‘MAJORITY’ enough while accepting Dems’ applause as next Speaker

*
*Yarn | They don't know whether to smile, spit or swallow. ~ Cool Hand ...*

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/d987ef6e-98bd-4c1e-9f19-58fb8c642e50
▶ 0:02


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

Congress
*Tim Scott Accused of Being a Civil Rights 'Fraud' After Judicial Vote*
 
Cortney O'Brien
|
@obrienc2
|
Posted: Nov 28, 2018 4:18 PM
  Share (165)   Tweet





Sen. Tim Scott (R-SC) voted for Thomas Farr, nominee for the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of North Carolina on Wednesday in what was one of the most controversial nominations in Congress to date. His "yes" made it 50-50, leaving Vice President Mike Pence to break the tie and confirm him. Civil rights groups opposed Farr's nomination because he reportedly led voter suppression efforts in North Carolina, which resulted in black disenfranchisement.

Here's how tense of an environment it was.

Critics charge that Scott should know better than to support Farr, especially after he decided to vote against Ryan Bounds, a nominee for the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals, because of his former racially insensitive writings.


As the only black Republican senator, Scott faced enormous pressure ahead of the vote. According to some, he made the wrong decision. _Washington Post _contributor Jennifer Rubin even called him a fraud.

In 2013, Farr was hired to defend a voter ID law in North Carolina that critics insisted suppressed minority votes. He insists he had nothing to do with the crafting of that law.


Recommended
Silicon Valley Sharia 
Michelle Malkin
"It is unconscionable that the Senate would even consider someone with Thomas Farr’s record,” according to Sherrilyn Ifill of the NAACP Legal Defense Fund.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Look at the guy in the background. I think he needs to go to confession... naughty boy.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2018)

[QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 232785, member: 1585"







/QUOTE

*Spola wishes he was just " that " kind of Naughty....*
*But he likes to " Pick Up " balls from the local Course....*
*That's naughty unlike Nice....*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!!  I didn’t see any Hayekians in your cute little meme that features mostly Democrat women who were voted in because Democrat men couldn’t get it done.  Step aside and make sure you know what Hayek stands for.....I’ll give you a hint, it’s not ignorance of insurance risk pools.


I'm pretty well versed in what Hayek "stands for" and it's not a whole lot Don the Con is doing.

Pretty sad to watch auto workers suddenly realizing there's nothing under the shell... 

Now, you need that insurance "gofundIz" or not? You too stupid and lazy to afford your premiums or not?


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is Fries?
> *DOW surges 618 points after Fed Chair signals rates near neutral...*


Right here, Racist clueless Joe. If you think these numbers, after the largest corp tax cut in a long time are good numbers, you're stupider than you are racist. Do I need to explain them, or can you compare <2% annualized growth to a 3% 10 year T-Bill?

How do you think pensions, working on assumptions of 7% annual income are doing with this stock market? "Blowing up the deficit and bankrupting pensions to own the libs..." Some of you people are so stupid, you cheer as your boat is sinking, just cause some people you don't like are on it with you... Idiots.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh, Mikey "Cabman" Cohen... 

Don the Con's lawyer... and another one bites the dust! lol...

How does anyone not see what a con this clown is? I now understand how Nigerian Princes stay in the money.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> How do you think pensions, working on assumptions of 7% annual income are doing with this stock market?


Im not very smart so maybe you can help me out with this.
If the stock market was at 18000 when Trump was elected two years ago, and its at 25,000 today, is that more or less than 7% a year?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm pretty well versed in what Hayek "stands for" and it's not a whole lot Don the Con is doing.


Agree.  You keeping score?  Let me know when they turn on the QE spigot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pretty sad to watch auto workers suddenly realizing there's nothing under the shell...


After a taxpayer bailout and a corporate tax cut, all the taxpayer got was a cancelling of volt production and layoffs.  Where were the Hayekians?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

*I'LL DOWNLOAD ON DEMS!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Now, you need that insurance "gofundIz" or not? You too stupid and lazy to afford your premiums or not?


You people crack me up.  Donʻt you know that Health Insurance in the U.S. is illegal?


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not very smart so maybe you can help me out with this.
> If the stock market was at 18000 when Trump was elected two years ago, and its at 25,000 today, is that more or less than 7% a year?


I agree with you first clause.  As for the rest, a Presidemt's economic performance is usually ranked from one year after they take office so that we have had a chance for their  policies to take effect.  Before that it is presumed that we are just coasting on the policies of the previous adminiatration.  How are we doing so far this year?

https://www.google.com/search?q=dow+jones+chart&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=dow+jones+chart&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4707j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.com/search?q=nasdaq+chart&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=nasdaq+chart&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.12995j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh my god, all you turnips that fell off the Trump truck now getting run over! 

You're like a bunch of prairie boys landing in Times Square in 1928... What a racist cabal of rubes.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.  Donʻt you know that Health Insurance in the U.S. is illegal?


You know who crack me up? Faux free-marketers who can't get a good enough gig in a 5% unemployment economy to buy health insurance. That cracks me up like cray-cray.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

RAT SINGS!


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

How the t admin shows its support for veterans --

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/veterans-affairs-dept-tells-congressional-staffers-it-won-t-repay-n941491?fbclid=IwAR0i58E9d-PZE0EkXWgS8ovZ4SMb6_2N9qewPHP7VZq3Mwg2buaBaX1FOoI


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Klafter & Burke...

kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You know who crack me up? Faux free-marketers who can't get a good enough gig in a 5% unemployment economy to buy health insurance. That cracks me up like cray-cray.


Health Insurance is illegal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I agree with you first clause.  As for the rest, a Presidemt's economic performance is usually ranked from one year after they take office so that we have had a chance for their  policies to take effect.  Before that it is presumed that we are just coasting on the policies of the previous adminiatration.  How are we doing so far this year?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dow+jones+chart&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=dow+jones+chart&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4707j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=nasdaq+chart&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=nasdaq+chart&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.12995j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Clueless


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> If you think these numbers, after the largest corp tax cut in a long time are good numbers, you're stupider than you are racist.


Hey financial genius, donʻt forget the 5 consecutive years of  QE.  I know you havenʻt forgotten.  I just like pointing out how an increase in money supply for 5 straight years effects financial markets.  Again, you already know that.  A corporate tax cut is not an increase in money supply, as was the case when the Fed created money out of thin air by buying trillions of dollars of government bonds.  In fact, quite the opposite has been happening lately.  That is until yesterday.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Right here, Racist clueless Joe. If you think these numbers, after the largest corp tax cut in a long time are good numbers, you're stupider than you are racist. Do I need to explain them, or can you compare <2% annualized growth to a 3% 10 year T-Bill?
> 
> How do you think pensions, working on assumptions of 7% annual income are doing with this stock market? "Blowing up the deficit and bankrupting pensions to own the libs..." Some of you people are so stupid, you cheer as your boat is sinking, just cause some people you don't like are on it with you... Idiots.


Hold on pal.  What assumptions are you making about pensions given "<2% annualized growth to a 3% 10 year T-Bill?"  "Do I need to explain.... "? "How do you think pensions, working on assumptions of 7% annual income are doing with this stock market?" all depends on the portfolio allocation which tends to be more conservative as pensioneers get older.  Duh!  Trillion dollar deficits were all the rage from 08 to Oh shit 16!!  "You people are so stupid, you cheer as your boat is sinking (3 trillion in Interest alone), just cause some people you don't like are on it with you... Idiots."  It's become clear that you like to throw around financial statements without understanding those statements in aggregate.  But I am entertained.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> How the t admin shows its support for veterans --
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/veterans-affairs-dept-tells-congressional-staffers-it-won-t-repay-n941491?fbclid=IwAR0i58E9d-PZE0EkXWgS8ovZ4SMb6_2N9qewPHP7VZq3Mwg2buaBaX1FOoI


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Is that an official VA response?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 29, 2018)

Two years ago...
*Wall Street welcomes Trump with a bang*
by Matt Egan @MattEganCNNNovember 9, 2016: 4:10 PM ET
https://money.cnn.com/2016/11/09/investing/dow-jones-trump-wins-election/index.html


*Dow closes up 250 points; financials surge after Trump election upset*
Fred Imbert | Evelyn Cheng
Published 9:30 AM ET Wed, 9 Nov 2016  Updated 1:46 PM ET Thu, 10 Nov 2016
https://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/09/us-markets.html

One year ago...
*Dow’s 1-year gain since Trump’s win is its biggest post-Election Day rise since 1945*
Blue-chip stock gauge has climbed 28.50% in 12 months, just shy of its 29.83% gain after FDR won a fourth term
On the one-year anniversary of Donald Trump’s win in the U.S. presidential race, the Dow Jones Industrial Average is showing its biggest post-Election Day gain in more than 70 years.
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-dows-one-year-gain-since-trumps-election-is-its-biggest-since-1945-2017-11-08


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I agree with you first clause.  As for the rest, a Presidemt's economic performance is usually ranked from one year after they take office so that we have had a chance for their  policies to take effect.  Before that it is presumed that we are just coasting on the policies of the previous adminiatration.  How are we doing so far this year?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dow+jones+chart&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=dow+jones+chart&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4707j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=nasdaq+chart&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&oq=nasdaq+chart&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.12995j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


How much did the stock market jump just on the news that Trump was elected?
You giving BHO credit for that too? lol.

So is it more or less than 7% per year?

I'll wait.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh my god, all you turnips that fell off the Trump truck now getting run over!
> 
> You're like a bunch of prairie boys landing in Times Square in 1928... What a racist cabal of rubes.


7%ers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that an official VA response?


Yawn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that an official VA response?


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much did the stock market jump just on the news that Trump was elected?
> You giving BHO credit for that too? lol.
> 
> So is it more or less than 7% per year?
> ...


Your continued citing of t-spin does nothing to change the facts, it just shows what a buffoon you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued citing of t-spin does nothing to change the facts, it just shows what a buffoon you are.


What spin?
I just asked if the percentage was more or less than 7%.
Do you know?

18000 October 2016
25000 November 2018.

Fries the accountant says we need 7% per year for his pension.
How are we doing so far?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued citing of t-spin does nothing to change the facts, it just shows what a buffoon you are.


Both you and Espola spun out of the the question.  Shocking!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued citing of t-spin does nothing to change the facts, it just shows what a buffoon you are.


All you do is call people names.
Sad.
Cheer up, Li'l Buckaroo.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I'LL DOWNLOAD ON DEMS!*


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much did the stock market jump just on the news that Trump was elected?
> You giving BHO credit for that too? lol.
> 
> So is it more or less than 7% per year?
> ...


I still agree with your first clause.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I still agree with your first clause.


I guess you do.
Maybe between the two of us we can find someone smart enough to figure out my question.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I guess you do.
> Maybe between the two of us we can find someone smart enough to figure out my question.


A question you didn't ask is "how would the market have responded if t lost?"   Without that info you are just pinning the tail on the donkey blindfolded.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

When Jim Jordan jumps ship you know it's time to start playing "nearer my god!"

Kek...


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 7%ers.


How's Diaper Boy? Feeding you more expert intel on the NK nuke situation?


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Two years ago...
> *Wall Street welcomes Trump with a bang*
> by Matt Egan @MattEganCNNNovember 9, 2016: 4:10 PM ET
> https://money.cnn.com/2016/11/09/investing/dow-jones-trump-wins-election/index.html
> ...


Written by the guy who thinks he can freeze the dow... 

Same clown probably thinks he can freeze the debt too...

Your kids will be paying for 2017 for a long, long time. Hope it was worth it... 

Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All you do is call people names.
> Sad.
> Cheer up, Li'l Buckaroo.


Shemad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> A question you didn't ask is "how would the market have responded if t lost?"   Without that info you are just pinning the tail on the donkey blindfolded.


Well, you seemed to have narrowed it down to things I didnt ask.
Nice work, gumshoe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> How's Diaper Boy? Feeding you more expert intel on the NK nuke situation?
> 
> View attachment 3495


You think he knows if we got above 7% in Trump's first two seasons?


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, you seemed to have narrowed it down to things I didnt ask.
> Nice work, gumshoe.


You can't expect people who don't spend all day watching Fox News to be able to answer your riddles.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> You can't expect people who don't spend all day watching Fox News to be able to answer your riddles.


Is it really a riddle?
I thought a smuggy self superior like you might be able to push some calculator buttons and come up with an answer


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> A question you didn't ask is "how would the market have responded if t lost?"   Without that info you are just pinning the tail on the donkey blindfolded.


Horse-feathers Magoo.
That question can't be answered.
But look at the evidence - something you seem opposed to, be it legal or business matters - 
The market would have risen under Hillary, but business confidence would have remained the same as it was under Obama...too much regulations, taxes and government bureaucracy.
She was playing the same "new normal" economic growth at 1.5% to 2.5% as Obama....


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm pretty well versed in what Hayek "stands for" and it's not a whole lot Don the Con is doing.
> 
> Pretty sad to watch auto workers suddenly realizing there's nothing under the shell...
> 
> Now, you need that insurance "gofundIz" or not? You too stupid and lazy to afford your premiums or not?


*Spitting like the snake you present yourself as...huh Friedhands...*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

I will say today we inched... and I stress "inched" closer to isonomia.

So that's good news.

And, of course, Killary is about to go DOWN!!!! and O'Bummer too. Q is about to spring his trap, Mueller is going to rip off the Scooby mask and Trump will be sanctified by the Pope, LDS AND the Church of Christ as he walks across the pond at Margo Largo. It's gonna be LIT!


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*LIAR.*
*PERVERT.*
*THIEF.*


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You think he knows if we got above 7% in Trump's first two seasons?


You should bet on a 7% Dow next year, Hairman. I'd go all in on that. PM me, I'll take whatever action you offer.

Meanwhile... pursue this chart...  Kek    Now... where is diaper boy when you need him?


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I will say today we inched... and I stress "inched" closer to isonomia.
> 
> So that's good news.
> 
> And, of course, Killary is about to go DOWN!!!! and O'Bummer too. Q is about to spring his trap, Mueller is going to rip off the Scooby mask and Trump will be sanctified by the Pope, LDS AND the Church of Christ as he walks across the pond at Margo Largo. It's gonna be LIT!


*You should stop using Meth.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You should bet on a 7% Dow next year, Hairman. I'd go all in on that. PM me, I'll take whatever action you offer.
> 
> Meanwhile... pursue this chart...  Kek    Now... where is diaper boy when you need him?
> 
> View attachment 3496


*You mainline it don't you....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You should bet on a 7% Dow next year, Hairman. I'd go all in on that. PM me, I'll take whatever action you offer.
> 
> Meanwhile... pursue this chart...  Kek    Now... where is diaper boy when you need him?
> 
> View attachment 3496


As long as you get your 7% per year, Im happy.
How many times does 7% go into 28% sans the usual QE contributions of yore?


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as you get your 7% per year, Im happy.
> How many times does 7% go into 28% sans the usual QE contributions of yore?


Oh, look -- it's L'il Izzy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> A question you didn't ask is "how would the market have responded if t lost?"   Without that info you are just pinning the tail on the donkey blindfolded.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> When Jim Jordan jumps ship you know it's time to start playing "nearer my god!"
> 
> Kek...


The last time someone made a similar prediction you people showed up at the Crystal Palace to celebrate a defeat that was so unbelievable, you people had to look for someone else to blame instead for losing.  You smart people crack me up!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Spitting like the snake you present yourself as...huh Friedhands...*


He likes slinging it.  Quite the financial genius.  Learned everything he knows from E-nanke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He likes slinging it.  Quite the financial genius.  Learned everything he knows from E-nanke.


That's E-Funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's E-Funny.


E-larious.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The last time someone made a similar prediction you people showed up at the Crystal Palace to celebrate a defeat that was so unbelievable, you people had to look for someone else to blame instead for losing.  You smart people crack me up!


You mean the 40 house seats? I happily blame Don the Con for at least 10 of those... key.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You should bet on a 7% Dow next year, Hairman. I'd go all in on that. PM me, I'll take whatever action you offer.
> 
> Meanwhile... pursue this chart...  Kek    Now... where is diaper boy when you need him?
> 
> View attachment 3496


Is there a graph that shows the amount of funny money each administration begged borrowed and printed to E-fund gubment unions, banks, and "shovel ready" jobs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> E-larious.


E-sterical


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You mean the 40 house seats? I happily blame Don the Con for at least 10 of those... key.


Its good to see you giving the Donald some love for something.
Its better than going through life e-bitter.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as you get your 7% per year, Im happy.
> How many times does 7% go into 28% sans the usual QE contributions of yore?


So... that'd be a "no?" It's ok, I can post the same graph next year... 

Now, thoughts on the debt that has been borrowed to pay GM to offshore? How you thinking to pay that... oh, I forgot, the tax cuts are paying for it...

Wait, what is it Iz likes to write..? 

Oh yeah... sucker. kekekekek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You mean the 40 house seats? I happily blame Don the Con for at least 10 of those... key.


Who are you going to blame for the 2 Supremes?
How many judges do you think he can get through the Senate in the next 2 years?
The Kenyan was too lazy to fill those seats, thanks Obama.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its good to see you giving the Donald some love for something.
> Its better than going through life e-bitter.


I'm not a, b, c, d, or e-bitter. 

Amazed at you turnips playing 3-card monte on a broadway sidewalk, I'll give you that.

Never underestimate the stupidity of some American people, I guess...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its good to see you giving the Donald some love for something.
> Its better than going through life e-bitter.


E-nuff


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who are you going to blame for the 2 Supremes?
> How many judges do you think he can get through the Senate in the next 2 years?
> The Kenyan was too lazy to fill those seats, thanks Obama.


Racist Joe, so stupid he thinks SCOTUS will pay for his broke ass when his SS gets cut...

Yeah, Gorsuch gonna front you some Ka$h... 

sucker.

kekekekek.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So... that'd be a "no?" It's ok, I can post the same graph next year...
> 
> Now, thoughts on the debt that has been borrowed to pay GM to offshore? How you thinking to pay that... oh, I forgot, the tax cuts are paying for it...
> 
> ...


I dont gamble on the stock market.
Too many crooks involved.
Its a good idea to hedge what happens in the future while keeping notes on what happened yesterday.
If you want to make a gentlmen's bet on a 7 % average through the Trumpster's term, I'll gladly take the over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm not a, b, c, d, or e-bitter.
> 
> Amazed at you turnips playing 3-card monte on a broadway sidewalk, I'll give you that.
> 
> Never underestimate the stupidity of some American people, I guess...


That sounds a lot like j gruber.


----------



## Friesland (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there a graph that shows the amount of funny money each administration begged borrowed and printed to E-fund gubment unions, banks, and "shovel ready" jobs?


Aw now, my tonsorially superior friend, that's sounding like sour grapes. Don't be sad. Diaper Boy will cheer you up!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Racist Joe, so stupid he thinks SCOTUS will pay for his broke ass when his SS gets cut...
> 
> Yeah, Gorsuch gonna front you some Ka$h...
> 
> ...


So.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aw now, my tonsorially superior friend, that's sounding like sour grapes. Don't be sad. Diaper Boy will cheer you up!
> 
> View attachment 3497


You know better than that.
My grapes ferment. Never sour.

Who is this "diaper boy" you keep posting?
Friend of yours?


----------



## messy (Nov 29, 2018)

I think the tax cuts have been a boon. The wall, paid for by Mexico, has been great. His administration's conclusions about the Saudi murder of a journalist (weren't 4 of the 5 9/11 guys Saudi?), climate change, etc., were just plain wrong and he has let us know. His tax returns transparently show us that he's very wealthy and not indebted to Russian oligarchs or Saudi princes. His comments on Republican war hero (Bronze Star, Purple Heart, etc.) Robert Mueller being a traitor on a "witch hunt" show that he has no fear of any finding of wrongdoing against him. I think just today he has told us all that if Manafort doesn't rat him out, he may pardon him. He is a great American...if only the judicial branch and the military saw things his way, he would be in control. LOL. Q: Who's winning, Trump or Mueller?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

messy said:


> I think the tax cuts have been a boon. The wall, paid for by Mexico, has been great. His administration's conclusions about the Saudi murder of a journalist (weren't 4 of the 5 9/11 guys Saudi?), climate change, etc., were just plain wrong and he has let us know. His tax returns transparently show us that he's very wealthy and not indebted to Russian oligarchs or Saudi princes. His comments on Republican war hero (Bronze Star, Purple Heart, etc.) Robert Mueller being a traitor on a "witch hunt" show that he has no fear of any finding of wrongdoing against him. I think just today he has told us all that if Manafort doesn't rat him out, he may pardon him. He is a great American...if only the judicial branch and the military saw things his way, he would be in control. LOL. Q: Who's winning, Trump or Mueller?


Messy. very messy.
Winning?
I think Mexico is paying for the wall as we speak. Is it messy?, yes, and bound to get messier.
Another five or six of these "caravans" bogged down in TJ, and they just might build two walls.
Winning?
Mueller or Trump?...Hmmmm.
Cant say right now.
Who was winning on november 6th 2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

messy said:


> I think the tax cuts have been a boon. The wall, paid for by Mexico, has been great. His administration's conclusions about the Saudi murder of a journalist (weren't 4 of the 5 9/11 guys Saudi?), climate change, etc., were just plain wrong and he has let us know. His tax returns transparently show us that he's very wealthy and not indebted to Russian oligarchs or Saudi princes. His comments on Republican war hero (Bronze Star, Purple Heart, etc.) Robert Mueller being a traitor on a "witch hunt" show that he has no fear of any finding of wrongdoing against him. I think just today he has told us all that if Manafort doesn't rat him out, he may pardon him. He is a great American...if only the judicial branch and the military saw things his way, he would be in control. LOL. Q: Who's winning, Trump or Mueller?


At least he isn't Hillary.
Just imagine how fucked up things would be with it in the White House, they still can't get the pecker tracks out of the oval office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messy. very messy.
> Winning?
> I think Mexico is paying for the wall as we speak. Is it messy?, yes, and bound to get messier.
> Another five or six of these "caravans" bogged down in TJ, and they just might build two walls.
> ...


I am trying to figure out what these goofs are after with Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2018)

t is oblivious to the fundamental pillars that make and have made America great.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You mean the 40 house seats? I happily blame Don the Con for at least 10 of those... key.


*Oh no.....those 40 are due to outright theft after the results were in...*

*You crooked Democrats can only win thru theft, something your resident*
*" waterboy " E-Steal knows quite a bit about....ask him if he got the dye off*
*of his hands after the cheap gloves broke while dying his " Stolen " Balls......*

*E-Steal = Filthy Filner Clone*


----------



## messy (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messy. very messy.
> Winning?
> I think Mexico is paying for the wall as we speak. Is it messy?, yes, and bound to get messier.
> Another five or six of these "caravans" bogged down in TJ, and they just might build two walls.
> ...


I can help you with your question. 2 years ago, President Trump won the election. He will likely get to finish out his term.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 29, 2018)

messy said:


> I think the tax cuts have been a boon. The wall, paid for by Mexico, has been great. His administration's conclusions about the Saudi murder of a journalist (weren't 4 of the 5 9/11 guys Saudi?), climate change, etc., were just plain wrong and he has let us know. His tax returns transparently show us that he's very wealthy and not indebted to Russian oligarchs or Saudi princes. His comments on Republican war hero (Bronze Star, Purple Heart, etc.) Robert Mueller being a traitor on a "witch hunt" show that he has no fear of any finding of wrongdoing against him. I think just today he has told us all that if Manafort doesn't rat him out, he may pardon him. He is a great American...if only the judicial branch and the military saw things his way, he would be in control. LOL. Q: Who's winning, Trump or Mueller?



   This actor/business man probably dreams about taking over our democracy. Would anyone here be okay with him overthrowing our democracy?

  I predicted he would get impeached right after he got elected, and it looks like it is headed that way.  The Republican party will learn from this hopefully. 

 I am a registered Republican!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Dominic said:


> This actor/business man probably dreams about taking over our democracy. Would anyone here be okay with him overthrowing our democracy?
> 
> I predicted he would get impeached right after he got elected, and it looks like it is headed that way.  The Republican party will learn from this hopefully.
> 
> I am a registered Republican!!


You do know espola has been claiming to be a conservative for years.
Would you rather have Hillary?
That is the choice we were given.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am trying to figure out what these goofs are after with Trump.


*POTUS pulled back the curtains and caught them all playing*
*" Corruptocrat " and " Pullyerpud " with " Schitt n Swallowell "*
*on the American Taxpayers dime.....!*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Dominic said:


> This actor/business man probably dreams about taking over our democracy. Would anyone here be okay with him overthrowing our democracy?
> 
> I predicted he would get impeached right after he got elected, and it looks like it is headed that way.  The Republican party will learn from this hopefully.
> 
> I am a registered Republican!!


*Why will he be Impeached Dominic.....For exposing the disgusting practices/policies that*
*align with the NWO and blatantly Steal from YOURS and MY OFF SPRINGS financial FUTURE ?*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messy. very messy.
> Winning?
> I think Mexico is paying for the wall as we speak. Is it messy?, yes, and bound to get messier.
> Another five or six of these "caravans" bogged down in TJ, and they just might build two walls.
> ...


*Who was winning on november 6th 2018 ?*

*Republicans !*

*Who Stole ALL of Orange County after Nov 6th 2018?*

*Democrats !*


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do know espola has been claiming to be a conservative for years.
> Would you rather have Hillary?
> That is the choice we were given.


I didn't vote for either one of them.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't vote for either one of them.


*OMG...........*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH is plain and simple.*
> 
> *Wash your puka ya smelly rack....*


Hey nucklehead. How’s your boy Trump looking these days? Scared are we.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You mean the 40 house seats? I happily blame Don the Con for at least 10 of those... key.


I almost forget the male impotence of the Democrat party.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Hey nucklehead. How’s your boy Trump looking these days? Scared are we.


*Nah....but you and yours are quite scared.*

*How's that " Puka " you supported in 2016.....*

*You might want to send " it " some cough syrup..... *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there a graph that shows the amount of funny money each administration begged borrowed and printed to E-fund gubment unions, banks, and "shovel ready" jobs?


Yes.  But National debt nearly doubled under Obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So... that'd be a "no?" It's ok, I can post the same graph next year...
> 
> Now, thoughts on the debt that has been borrowed to pay GM to offshore? How you thinking to pay that... oh, I forgot, the tax cuts are paying for it...
> 
> ...


What debt has been borrowed Mr. frienance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That sounds a lot like j gruber.


Thatʻs how Frienance works.


----------



## messy (Nov 29, 2018)

Why do we even know who this sleazy guy Cohen is, who is rolling over on Trump? Remind me, where does this sleazeball come from again? 
Wait, what?! He was Donald Trump’s lawyer?! LOL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

I wish I knew how many votes the Russians mustered up for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wish I knew how many votes the Russians mustered up for Trump.


Not sure, but they were about 3 million short.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Written by the guy who thinks he can freeze the dow...
> 
> Same clown probably thinks he can freeze the debt too...
> 
> ...


More Frienance.  You keynesians cheered a doubling of the national debt under Obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

But thatʻs what Keynesians have always done.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, you seemed to have narrowed it down to things I didnt ask.
> Nice work, gumshoe.


Between Frienance and E-nanke youʻll get the same old Keynesian flop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

__
_*EXCLUSIVE: FBI Raids Home Of Whistleblower On Clinton Foundation, Lawyer Says*
November 29th, 2018






Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton makes a concession speech after being defeated by Republican president-elect Donald Trump in New York on Nov. 9, 2016. / AFP PHOTO /JEWEL SAMAD/AFP/Getty Images)


*The FBI raided the home of a whistleblower who was in possession of documents regarding the Clinton Foundation and Uranium One, according to the whistleblower’s lawyer, Michael Socarras.*
*The whistleblower, Dennis Nathan Cain, had turned the documents over to the Department of Justice’s inspector general and both the House and Senate Intelligence committees, according to the lawyer.*
*The FBI rummaged through Cain’s home for six hours, even after the whistleblower handed over the documents, according to Socarras.*
FBI agents raided the home of a recognized Department of Justice whistleblower who privately delivered documents pertaining to the Clinton Foundation and Uranium One to a government watchdog, according to the whistleblower’s attorney.

The Justice Department’s inspector general was informed that the documents show that federal officials failed to investigate potential criminal activity regarding former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, the Clinton Foundation and Rosatom, the Russian company that purchased Uranium One, a document reviewed by The Daily Caller News Foundation alleges.




The delivered documents also show that then-FBI Director Robert Mueller failed to investigate allegations of criminal misconduct pertaining to Rosatom and to other Russian government entities attached to Uranium One, the document reviewed by TheDCNF alleges. Mueller is now the special counsel investigating whether the Trump campaign colluded with Russia during the 2016 election.

“The bureau raided my client to seize what he legally gave Congress about the Clinton Foundation and Uranium One,” the whistleblower’s lawyer, Michael Socarras, told TheDCNF, noting that he considered the FBI’s raid to be an “outrageous disregard” of whistleblower protections. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

When you lose Jake Tapper,


*Jake Tapper: ‘I Don’t See Any Evidence’ Of Conspiracy Between Trump Team And Russia*
November 29th, 2018
_





Jake Tapper discusses latest Trump Russia news (CNN screengrab)


CNN host Jake Tapper expressed skepticism that Michael Cohen’s Thursday guilty plea necessarily amounted to “any evidence” of a conspiracy between the Trump team and the Russian government to interfere in the 2016 election.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Which means heʻll keep lookinʻ.


----------



## legend (Nov 30, 2018)

it's all so silly, right? trump already told us he had no business relationships with any russian oligarchs and manafort said it, too! 
i guess we can tell from his tax returns, right? no collusion. silly witch hunt. thank god we have devin nunes to help run interference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

legend said:


> it's all so silly, right? trump already told us he had no business relationships with any russian oligarchs and manafort said it, too!
> i guess we can tell from his tax returns, right? no collusion. silly witch hunt. thank god we have devin nunes to help run interference.


So, have we moved on from collusion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Awe  Great.


*Ryan: Romney Sees Himself as Moral Successor to McCain*
1,662


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

General
*And now teen conservative CJ Pearson’s Twitter account has been locked (again); Updated: He’s back*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

legend said:


> it's all so silly, right? trump already told us he had no business relationships with any russian oligarchs and manafort said it, too!
> i guess we can tell from his tax returns, right? no collusion. silly witch hunt. thank god we have devin nunes to help run interference.


Well said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, have we moved on from collusion?


I think itʻs hikarious that Mueller is back to clean up the mess that started on his watch as FBI Director.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think itʻs hikarious that Mueller is back to clean up the mess that started on his watch as FBI Director.


I can't understand why the republicans don't release info we need to see, like the Rosenstein FISA documents.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think itʻs hikarious that Mueller is back to clean up the mess that started on his watch as FBI Director.


What mess is that?


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't understand why the republicans don't release info we need to see, like the Rosenstein FISA documents.


Need?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Need?


Yes need, like you need diapers.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes need, like you need diapers.


Or need to stop beating your wife.


----------



## messy (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What mess is that?


I think he must mean the “no collusion, witch hunt” mess.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes need, like you need diapers.


So not at all then.  Thanks for setting that straight.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Or need to stop beating your wife.


Thank you for reminding us again that you have nothing to say.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Thank you for reminding us again that you have nothing to say.


You chose what to hear wife beater...not my issue.


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You chose what to hear wife beater...not my issue.


q.e.d.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Of course from your little book of retorts...predictable yet sad.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi1.wp.com%2Fvalourdigest.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2016%2F10%2FMan-hitting-woman.jpg%3Ffit%3D506%252C342%26ssl%3D1&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fvalourdigest.com%2Fwhy-you-should-never-hit-a-woman%2F&docid=5AQ6Ae9rkqOizM&tbnid=Hed3gtW5IWqftM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwiSrqTB2_zeAhWIiFQKHa8MCHMQMwhIKAIwAg..i&w=506&h=342&bih=535&biw=1200&q=man%20hitting%20wife&ved=0ahUKEwiSrqTB2_zeAhWIiFQKHa8MCHMQMwhIKAIwAg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

*Hollywoodite Anne Hathaway: ‘My Country Gassed Children’*
Posted at 11:00 am on November 30, 2018 by Alex Parker







Generally speaking, it seems, watching a celebrity try to process world events is like watching a chicken try to drive a car — they just can’t do it.

Case in point: Anne Hathaway.

In July, Anne took to Instagram to comment on the tragic murder of a woman who happened to be black. She took the opportunity to teach all white people about their privilege (here):

“The murder of Nia Wilson- may she rest in the power and peace she was denied here- is unspeakable AND MUST NOT be met with silence. She is not a hash tag; she was a black woman and she was murdered in cold blood by a white man. White people- including me, including you- must take into the marrow of our privileged bones the truth that ALL black people fear for their lives DAILY in America and have done so for GENERATIONS. White people DO NOT have equivalence for this fear of violence. Given those givens, we must ask our (white)selves- how ‘decent’ are we really? Not in our intent, but in our actions? In our lack of action?”

Therefore, all white people have power and privilege, and all fearing-for-their-lives black people do not.

Such comments by a white celebrity only serve to suggest that they 1) Have never known poor whites and 2) Don’t associate with any black colleagues (who are, of course, powerful and privileged).

Anne, by the way, is worth $35 million.

In response to the storming of the border Sunday, she provided analysis on Instagram:

“My country gassed children.”

Oh, boy. _Here we go._

“There are words for my horror. To those who will immediately speak of ‘doing it the right way,’ who will ‘blame the parents for putting the children in this position,’ or say ‘they were storming the wall,’ and ‘they were throwing rocks’: the only human response to this monstrous use of force against LEGAL asylum seekers- against children- is condemnation, shame, and rage. For those that still believe in voting for the man who recommended using lethal force on families fleeing violence and persecution: this is the policy you like?”






_Dadgummit!_

Firstly, of course, Anne’s country did not “gas” children. Its officers threw canisters which emit unpleasant fumes and work to disperse _crowds_ — in this case, a mob attempting to storm the U.S. border. “Gassing” is what the Germans murderously did to Jews in the Holocaust. Compared to that, tossing a canister of irritating smoke outside in order to break up a horde (here) is like farting in an elevator.

Here are a few other points:


All of Anne’s phrases in quotes are actually correct.
Tossing canisters of tear gas is not force. It makes the air unpleasant, and makes people skedaddle.
They are not asylum seekers. According to left-wing MSNBC, “Some of them may be eligible for asylum in the United States, but they are in the minority of this caravan” (here).
Storming our border is _not_ a “legal” act.
I’ve said before that politics is largely one giant straw man argument. And Anne can’t spin it into gold. The answer to her question, “For those that still believe in voting for the man who recommended using lethal force on families fleeing violence and persecution: this is the policy you like?” is simple. How can people support a man who recommended using lethal force on families fleeing violence and persecution? That’s _easy_ — He _didn’t do that:_
He didn’t “recommend” using lethal force — he gave approval to use lethal force if there is _no other way,_ and he specified that he hopes it doesn’t come to that (here).
They _aren’t families._ As per Fox News, “The total number of migrants in Tijuana alone break down this way: 6,062 total, comprising of 3,877 men, 1,127 women and 1,058 children.”
As already mentioned, the vast majority of them aren’t “fleeing violence and persecution.”

The real world tried to reach out to Anne on Instagram:

“And I will vote for this man again!! You sound pathetic!!”

“I see quite a number of people in that picture who aren’t running. And yes, this is the policy I like. Storming the borders and assaulting officers is not the way you show another country you will respect its laws.”

“Cry me a river already. Shame on the parents who would drag their children over 1,000 miles on an assumption. Since you’re so outraged, why don’t you let them stay at your house??? Typical Hollywood. All talk, zero action.”

“Hilarious. Please send an invite to all these invaders.”

“Well how about we just send all of them to your house?”

“Do you slap yourself to sleep at night? Asking for a friend.”

One response was particularly good, recalling a certain 1993 Texas tragedy:

“It is the parents’ fault for putting their kids in harm’s way, knowing they were criminally trying to enter America illegally. Go study history as well! Clinton and Obama sued tear gas big time on kids…Clinton did it in Waco as part of the Waco massacre and Obamas did it dozens of times!! Two-faced morals much?”

Perhaps Anne — who I like in movies — should just enjoy her $35 million. But if she wants to take a trip to the border and show ’em how things are done, there’s a limo waiting. With a rooster as chauffeur. Cock-a-doodle-doofus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Kid Rock Live on Fox News: ‘Screw that Joy Behar Bitch’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

I wonder if this group is right or left leaning?
*Antifa Attacks and Maces Group of Marines*
Posted at 8:24 pm on November 29, 2018 by Alex Parker







There’s a meme going around that shows a gaggle of masked Antifa members wreaking havoc with the caption, “You know you’ve lost perspective with you think _these_ are the _good guys.”_

Pretty solid point.

In Philadelphia, a group of men from the United States Marine Corps Reserve were confronted by Antifa members and called “Nazis” and “white supremacists.” Additionally, the soldiers were_ assaulted and maced._

On top of _that,_ the Antifa goons_ robbed_ one of them.

In order to capture the assailants, the Philadelphia Police Department put out the following report:

On Saturday, November 15, 2018, at approximately 3:20 pm, the complainants, who are United States Military Reservists, were on the 100 block of S. Front Street, when they were approached by numerous males and females.

The group of suspects called the complainants “Nazis,” and “White Supremacists.” The suspects then maced the complainants, and then proceeded to punch and kick them. During the assault, one of the complainant’s had his cell phone stolen from him by one of the male suspects.

The attack occurred near a We the People rally. WTP’s site describes its mission thusly:

At a time when our nation’s charter is under attack on multiple fronts, We the People must reclaim our Constitution and stand up for the rights and values it embodies. We must pledge to continue to make its promises a reality for all. … At a time when our nation’s charter is under attack on multiple fronts, We the People must reclaim our Constitution and stand up for the rights and values it embodies. We must pledge to continue to make its promises a reality for all. Please join us as we celebrate our Constitution and raise our voices together in support of the just, equal, inclusive country we can build together.

The rally’s Facebook Event page described it this way:

This event is for all Patriots, Militia, 3%, constitution loving Americans, pro good cop, pro ICE, pro law and order, pro life, pro American value, pro gun and anti illegal immigration…. Will you stand with us? ITS TIME TO SHOW PHILLY WHAT PATRIOTISM REALLY IS!!

I’m far from familiar enough with We the People to comment on them, but I’d like to point out coverage of their position by The Daily Dot, which I believe is a great example of en vogue left-wing sleight of hand. Firstly, The Dot quoted the above description in its article about the rally. However, the article’s subheading read quite differently:

The Three Percenters are throwing a pro-Trump, pro-gun, anti-immigration ‘We the People’ rally in Philadelphia, but say it isn’t white nationalist.

Notice: Being _against illegal_ immigration is now _“anti-immigration.”_ Judging by the Left’s language and what they mean, _actual_ immigration no longer _exists._ “Illegal immigration” is the new “immigration.”




Just pitiful.

It is, of course, the Left who are anti-immigration. Immigration is a legal system; going against that system, in fact, constitutes an anti-immigration position. The manipulation of language is upon us (here, here, and here).

Similarly averse to the definition of words, Antifa is, obviously, a fascistic horde (here).

And part of that horde shamefully attacked, maced, and stole from Marines.

Last week, one of the criminals turned himself in: 33-year-old Tom Keenan. He’s been charged with two counts of terroristic threats, two counts of criminal conspiracy, two counts of aggravated assault, two counts of simple assault, and two counts of reckless endangerment.

He’s been released on bail and will be in court on December 6.

Let’s hope all of Keenan’s accomplices are found.

See video below of the suspects and the police’s description. For examples of Antifa’s violence, please watch the second video (WARNING: LANGUAGE).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Verified account @*senorrinhatch* 3h3 hours ago




The Supreme Court.pic.twitter.com/Vdm04HXrDb







7:11 AM - 30 Nov 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Media
*TAKE COVER! Dan Bongino’s ‘very simple question’ about what border patrol agents should do INFURIATED Geraldo Rivera [video*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

WTF is with the left?
They have Trump dead to rights and they are still melting down, unless?



Media
*OMG LOL! Michelle Malkin SO rattles Code Pink co-director on Laura Ingraham’s show she COMPLETELY melts down (watch)*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What mess is that?


Depends


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

messy said:


> I think he must mean the “no collusion, witch hunt” mess.


Must?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

*Rahm Emanuel: Why would we nominate a loser like Beto O’Rourke for president?*
Allahpundit Nov 29, 2018 9:21 PM





Oof


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

*Trump: You’d better believe Rod Rosenstein belongs in jail*
Ed Morrissey Nov 29, 2018 8:01 PM





Not again


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

*3 killed in crash following high-speed attempt to evade border patrol (Update: Driver had been living in Tijuana)*
John Sexton Nov 30, 2018 3:21 PM





“There were 11 adults in the Chevrolet


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Failed Democrat McCaskill Blames Democrats for Senate Loss


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Awe  Great.
> 
> 
> *Ryan: Romney Sees Himself as Moral Successor to McCain*
> 1,662



*Where's a Lightning strike when you need it !*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/thanks-tax-law-t-claim-183102225.html


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/thanks-tax-law-t-claim-183102225.html



*What a retarded misleading article....*
*Doesn't say much for your understanding of tax deductions AT ALL !*
*I'll classify that one under Rodent poop.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/thanks-tax-law-t-claim-183102225.html


What a Yahoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a Yahoo.


Another Democratʻs intelligence  on display.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a Yahoo.


Anyone who re-posts Yahoo News, is a yahoo.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 30, 2018)

The ship is sinking slowly . I am able to witness our own generations  Nixon during my lifetime.  I understand now  how Hitler took control , Trump just has that large obstacle in his way a Democratic government with a  Constitution.
The Democratic government abiding by the constitution will prevail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Dominic said:


> The ship is sinking slowly . I am able to witness our own generations  Nixon during my lifetime.  I understand now  how Hitler took control , Trump just has that large obstacle in his way a Democratic government with a  Constitution.
> The Democratic government abiding by the constitution will prevail.


Dom you simply must do better than this.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dom you simply must do better than this.


It is that simple, it is happening before our eyes.  Don't let him fool you.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 30, 2018)

Rest In Peace George W Bush  a real Republican.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Dominic said:


> It is that simple, it is happening before our eyes.  Don't let him fool you.


I'm not.  That's why I voted for Gary Johnson.  Democracy and Liberty are not the same thing.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm not.  That's why I voted for Gary Johnson.  Democracy and Liberty are not the same thing.


There is no Liberty without Democracy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Dominic said:


> There is no Liberty without Democracy.


Agree.  So how is democracy being threatened currently?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Dominic said:


> The ship is sinking slowly . I am able to witness our own generations  Nixon during my lifetime.  I understand now  how Hitler took control , Trump just has that large obstacle in his way a Democratic government with a  Constitution.
> The Democratic government abiding by the constitution will prevail.


Hitler?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Tijuana Mayor: Organizers Behind the Migrant Caravan ‘Are the Real Criminals’
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/30/tijuana-mayor-gastelum-migrant-caravan-organizers-real-criminals/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Is this what they mean by Fake News?

*Trump Jr. Fires Back At NPR, Leahy, Swalwell After NPR Report ‘Bites The Dust’*
November 30th, 2018
_





Donald Trump Jr. Discusses Trumps 'HorseFace' comments


Donald Trump Jr. used Twitter to hit back at NPR and other critics, including Vermont Democratic Sen. Patrick Leahy and California Democratic Rep. Eric Swalwell, after an NPR report falsely accused him of lying in Senate testimony.

The report, published Friday, falsely claimed that Trump Jr.’s Senate testimony about the potential Moscow Trump Tower project was inconsistent with former Trump attorney Michael Cohen’s plea deal.



_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tijuana Mayor: Organizers Behind the Migrant Caravan ‘Are the Real Criminals’
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/30/tijuana-mayor-gastelum-migrant-caravan-organizers-real-criminals/


Manuel explained that, during Sunday’s human stampede (here) — in which tear gas had to be dispensed (here) and for which many will be deported (here) — Tijuana suffered financially due to the Border Patrol stopping all vehicle and pedestrian traffic:

“In those six hours that the border was closed, we lost approximately 129 million pesos (6.3 million U.S. dollars). That’s not fair. How do you think people from Tijuana feel towards those people who are making problems?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Dominic said:


> There is no Liberty without Democracy.



The Hill’s John Solomon: At Least Four Previously Unknown Spies Tied to FBI or Western ICs Tried to Infiltrate Trump Campaign

Posted at 11:30 am on December 01, 2018 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 
Investigative Reporter John Solomon has confirmed that at least six informants with long-established associations to the FBI or to US or Western (British and Australian) intelligence and two Russians made contact with Trump business and campaign officials between March and October 2016. Solomon said the informants told Trump associates “they had possible political dirt or stolen emails harmful to Hillary Clinton, or unsolicited business in London or Moscow.” Solomon obtained this information by conducting over 50 interviews with witnesses and by reviewing court records.





It’s noteworthy that “several of the contacts occurred before the FBI formally launched a legally authorized probe into the Trump campaign and possible collusion on July 31, 2016.” This is especially significant because the FBI or the intelligence agency involved may one day be called upon to explain the reason for the contact. Or maybe that’s too much to hope for.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Hill’s John Solomon: At Least Four Previously Unknown Spies Tied to FBI or Western ICs Tried to Infiltrate Trump Campaign
> 
> Posted at 11:30 am on December 01, 2018 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


In the end, it will become painfully clear to never trumper lemmings how they've been misled.
Whether they accept what they see will be a matter of character.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont gamble on the stock market.
> Too many crooks involved.
> Its a good idea to hedge what happens in the future while keeping notes on what happened yesterday.
> If you want to make a gentlmen's bet on a 7 % average through the Trumpster's term, I'll gladly take the over.


My note was about dow going forward, but sure, I'll take that action. 

A fermented beverage of your choice.

Election Day or inauguration?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In the end, it will become painfully clear to never trumper lemmings how they've been misled.
> Whether they accept what they see will be a matter of character.


Uh... yeah.

Meanwhile, Manafort and Papa spend the night in jail. Cohen and Flynn plead guilty and Trump walks offstage leaving the Argentine president scratching his nuts.

Folks. Don was a con in AC. Don was a con in NYC. Don was a con at TrumpU. Don is still a con in DC. 

The willful blindness is Cyclopsian.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... yeah.
> 
> Meanwhile, Manafort and Papa spend the night in jail. Cohen and Flynn plead guilty and Trump walks offstage leaving the Argentine president scratching his nuts.
> 
> ...


Willful blindness....hmm.
Someone of little significance described those folks as "deplorables"


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In the end, it will become painfully clear to never trumper lemmings how they've been misled.
> Whether they accept what they see will be a matter of character.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 1, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


From your book of stupidity... smh.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Willful blindness....hmm.
> Someone of little significance described those folks as "deplorables"


Don't believe me... trust the Weekly Standard. Guys, seriously, take it from a guy that grew up watching Trump con people. He's a liar and a con. It's just who he is.

https://www.weeklystandard.com/stephen-f-hayes/how-trumps-lies-about-russia-were-exposed


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2018)

Dominic said:


> The ship is sinking slowly . I am able to witness our own generations  Nixon during my lifetime.  I understand now  how Hitler took control , Trump just has that large obstacle in his way a Democratic government with a  Constitution.
> The Democratic government abiding by the constitution will prevail.



*Dominic you are posting nonsense unless you have an ulterior motive.......*

*The THREAT is not the current POTUS...*
*The THREAT is the New World Order/Globalists who do NOT want *
*individualism/independent THOUGHT !*

*Reread the Declaration of Independence and OUR Constitution ....Please !*

*You have an independent sight that you let FREEDOM pretty much run it's*
*course.....*
*The State of California Democrats elected Gavin Newsome to seal the deal*
*on Taxation WITHOUT Representation....watch what happens after *
*Jan 7th 2019...Gavin Newsome is GOING to Implement (fake a " pass ") a*
*taxation on ALL " Service Labor " and most likely a readjusted or new Tax on *
*ALL properties within the State of California.*

*Without " OUR " consent !*

*This is all to mainly shore up or temporarily shore up the Pension plans in*
*this State that are about to go belly up.....the rest will go to " Bleeding Heart "*
*causes of which this State has many that drain the financial coffers faster than*
*" Standard " taxation fills them up....*

*THAT IS NOT FREEDOM OF CHOICE THRU ELECTION !*
*THAT IS THEFT OF PRODUCERS HARD EARNED LABOR !*
*THAT IS WHAT THE CURRENT POTUS IS AGAINST !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't believe me... trust the Weekly Standard. Guys, seriously, take it from a guy that grew up watching Trump con people. He's a liar and a con. It's just who he is.
> 
> https://www.weeklystandard.com/stephen-f-hayes/how-trumps-lies-about-russia-were-exposed


He's a rude, loud mouthed, narcissistic carnival barker.
But he's not a Russian plant or the second coming of Hitler...
America found him less offensive than the con artist he was running against.
Couple more years, we can reboot if that's what the electorate decides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In the end, it will become painfully clear to never trumper lemmings how they've been misled.
> Whether they accept what they see will be a matter of character.


They will.suck up whatever narrative Mueller spits out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't believe me... trust the Weekly Standard. Guys, seriously, take it from a guy that grew up watching Trump con people. He's a liar and a con. It's just who he is.
> 
> https://www.weeklystandard.com/stephen-f-hayes/how-trumps-lies-about-russia-were-exposed


The weakly stranded with Mr conservative bill kristol?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They will.suck up whatever narrative Mueller spits out.


I know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Uh... yeah.
> 
> Meanwhile, Manafort and Papa spend the night in jail. Cohen and Flynn plead guilty and Trump walks offstage leaving the Argentine president scratching his nuts.
> 
> ...


You people crack me up.  Roll Blue Tide.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.  Roll Blue Tide.


Me too. I'm kekking my way to Kekistan.

You want a real laugh, read Mikey "the Hack man" C's sentencing doc (or, if you're racist Joe, get one of your undocumented Standard Brands buddies to read it to you.) It is freaking funnnnny! And what's even better - it will get funnier over time.

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5348235-Cohen-sentencing-memo.html


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's a rude, loud mouthed, narcissistic carnival barker.
> But he's not a Russian plant or the second coming of Hitler...
> America found him less offensive than the con artist he was running against.
> Couple more years, we can reboot if that's what the electorate decides.


I never said he was a Russian plant or the second coming of Hitler.

I said he was a racist, lying conman. And he is. He has been since he first stumbled out of Queens.

You guys will move the goal posts back to freaking Kekistan to avoid the elephant in the room. Don is a con. And a fairly poor one at that. His ego gets in the way of his business moves and he f**ks himself in his own arse time and time again. It's the height of poetic justice that the final nail in his con coffin might come due to him trying to stiff a pornographic film actress. He's so cheap, he can't help it. Rather than giving her real $$ that would have perhaps shut her up, he played the same BS games he played with AC painters, tile guys, plumbers and others. He tried to run a con...

That you guys can't even recognize a con this obvious makes me fear for your wallets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Me too. I'm kekking my way to Kekistan.
> 
> You want a real laugh, read Mikey "the Hack man" C's sentencing doc (or, if you're racist Joe, get one of your undocumented Standard Brands buddies to read it to you.) It is freaking funnnnny! And what's even better - it will get funnier over time.
> 
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5348235-Cohen-sentencing-memo.html


kek
*Donald Trump Jr Responds To NPR Finally Retracting False Story About Him*
_*"*I guess this is as close as I’ll get to an apology where yet another 'bombshell' bites the dust."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I never said he was a Russian plant or the second coming of Hitler.
> 
> I said he was a racist, lying conman. And he is. He has been since he first stumbled out of Queens.
> 
> ...


So, I guess you have moved on from collusion and obstruction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I guess you have moved on from collusion and obstruction.


As he should :

In another example of why Americans increasingly distrust the establishment media to present factually sound, unbiased news, NPR published a report Friday claiming that Donald Trump Jr.'s testimony to Congress conflicted with the current claims of Michael Cohen about the "Moscow Trump Tower" deal discussions taking place in 2016.

After a number of reporters from various outlets called out NPR for reporting what was a verifiably false claim, the network finally issued a correction and deleted its original tweet -- but not before the false report had permeated social media and made its way to CNN.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/38910/donald-trump-jr-responds-npr-finally-retracting-james-barrett?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Among the reporters who caught NPR peddling the falsehood were the Washington Post's Phillip Bump and the Federalist's Sean Davis and Mollie Hemingway, whose posts were highlighted by Twitchy, among others.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 1, 2018)

Please Jose let's not don't forget how we got here...

She's a liar and a con. It's just who she is.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fworldswisestowl.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2016%2F10%2Fhillary-clinton-ugly-3.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fworldswisestowl.com%2Ftag%2Fhillary-clinton%2F&docid=Y7q_2Ljlf-gabM&tbnid=r_y3II1588NnZM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwiBz-qG7__eAhWPFjQIHY3kCqoQMwguKAcwBw..i&w=270&h=338&bih=535&biw=1200&q=ugly%20hillary%20pictures&ved=0ahUKEwiBz-qG7__eAhWPFjQIHY3kCqoQMwguKAcwBw&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

No thanks, we already have enough democrats.


TRASHED: Tijuana now looks like the National Mall after a climate change rally (video)
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/12/01/trashed-tijuana-now-looks-like-the-national-mall-after-a-climate-change-rally-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjUrbDu7__eAhVI5IMKHffDCu8QqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0qGxEOJw-_vMVNmPfytDHc


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 1, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Thank you espola.
When you're dead and gone I'll laugh at myself on your behalf.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I never said he was a Russian plant or the second coming of Hitler.
> 
> I said he was a racist, lying conman. And he is. He has been since he first stumbled out of Queens.
> 
> ...


You people crack me up!  The country is conned in to 5 consecutive years of fiat money and youʻre worried about moving the goal post.  You rascals.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I guess you have moved on from collusion and obstruction.


Yeah, that russian collusion thing just went by and faded out in the rear view.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 1, 2018)

Dominic said:


> It is that simple, it is happening before our eyes.  Don't let him fool you.


PM me your mailing address and I'll send you one of these for your tree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up!  The country is conned in to 5 consecutive years of fiat money and youʻre worried about moving the goal post.  You rascals.


Someone is moving the goal posts and it ain't us people.


----------



## messy (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey how ‘bout those Socialist collective “Christian” insurance organizations? LOL!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up!  The country is conned in to 5 consecutive years of fiat money and youʻre worried about moving the goal post.  You rascals.


Oh god, you're one of those... Did you miss the fiat money printed from 1971 to 2012, or are you just selective in your fiat money concern? Next you'll start railing about 1913, the Rothschilds and you'll end up raking leaves with Rand Paul. Watch out for the crazy neighbor!

Meanwhile, I guess winning the trade war is going to take a bit longer. Time out!

Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, that russian collusion thing just went by and faded out in the rear view.


Yes, indeed. To be replaced by conspiracy, perjury and obstruction. 

Kek.

Suckers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh god, you're one of those... Did you miss the fiat money printed from 1971 to 2012, or are you just selective in your fiat money concern? Next you'll start railing about 1913, the Rothschilds and you'll end up raking leaves with Rand Paul. Watch out for the crazy neighbor!
> 
> Meanwhile, I guess winning the trade war is going to take a bit longer. Time out!
> 
> Sucker.


Spoken like a Con man.  Bring on that Frienance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes, indeed. To be replaced by conspiracy, perjury and obstruction.
> 
> Kek.
> 
> Suckers.


If only we had retained the foreign policy of the 80’s and not been so extremely reckless with top secret information. All that did was left democrats no other option but to conspire, perjur and obstruct.


----------



## legend (Dec 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If only we had retained the foreign policy of the 80’s and not been so extremely reckless with top secret information. All that did was left democrats no other option but to conspire, perjur and obstruct.


does anybody here know how to make charts? we should make charts of the lying and perjury and obstruction pleas and convictions of democrats vs. republicans say, over the last 20 years. hate to leave out watergate, though. but the trump numbers are staggering. it's watergate again, with the press and the judiciary leading the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey how ‘bout those Socialist collective “Christian” insurance organizations? LOL!


You mean the volentary ones?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

legend said:


> does anybody here know how to make charts? we should make charts of the lying and perjury and obstruction pleas and convictions of democrats vs. republicans say, over the last 20 years. hate to leave out watergate, though. but the trump numbers are staggering. it's watergate again, with the press and the judiciary leading the way.


One thing for sure, you people can make charts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

ICE Just Told NJ's AG To Shove It: You Want To Restrict Cooperation...We'll Just Increase Our Immigration Raids
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/12/01/ice-just-told-njs-attorney-general-to-shove-it-you-cut-off-local-cooperation-an-n2536841?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwipreGksYHfAhUq04MKHX59BBkQqUMwBXoECAsQGQ&usg=AOvVaw24TJ2htLy69VaKewqn5f4M


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

DECEMBER 2, 2018
*Another Turbulent Week with Some Big Mysteries*
By Clarice Feldman
*Still Winning*

This week the President signed a new trade deal with Mexico, Canada, and Argentina, a deal far more favorable to our interests than the now discarded NAFTA deal.

In the same time frame, our master negotiator hosted the first trilateral meeting with Japan and India, which should also boost the economy and which includes defense and military purchases. Merry Christmas, Xi.

*Comey: Still a Loser*

On the home front, Mueller and Comey keep looking worse and worse. Previously, former FBI Director James Comey refused to answer 100 questions when he testified before Congress because the hearings were public. Now, the House Judiciary Committee subpoenaed him to take his deposition, allowing him to testify in a closed setting. He ran to the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia seeking to quash the subpoena because he claimed his testimony might be selectively leaked. Judge Magistrate Trevor McFadden drew Comey’s counsel’s admission that there was no case law supporting his position. The government noted that Comey was free to publicly disclose his testimony after the deposition, and that, moreover, a transcript would be provided him 24 hours after his testimony which he was free to release in whole. Comey’s counsel told Judge McFadden “Here’s your opportunity, judge to make some law.” The judge said he would decide the case Monday at 10 a.m. I wouldn’t bet that he’ll make new law. The deposition, in the meantime, is now scheduled for this Tuesday. Doubtless, Comey is playing for time and the installation of a Democratic majority in the House and we can expect more shenanigans from the former FBI head.

*Two Mysteries*

1.* Chicago*

While the President was out of the country the FBI raided the office of Chicago Alderman Ed Burke, a guy who controlled the city and state finances. The Feds ordered everyone to leave, placed brown paper over the doors and went through the files in Burke’s office.

Is this Trump striking back? Is Obama’s cover coming undone? The Chicago field office offered no comment. It’s not clear they were even in the loop respecting this raid. Anti-Trumpers are salivating that this is another attempt to tar him, as his company hired Burke to handle permitting and tax issues to build in Chicago. Well, who didn’t? Only people who didn’t want building permits and favorable tax treatment.

2. *Cain Raid in Maryland*

More distressing and inexplicable was the November 19 FBI raid on the home of Dennis Nathan Cain, a whistleblower who gave evidence that federal officials failed to investigate potential criminal activity respecting Hillary Clinton, the Clinton foundation, and Rosatom, the Russian company which purchased Uranium One to Inspector General Michael Horowitz and which was then properly transmitted to the Senate and House Intelligence committees. The law protects whistleblowers that follow the procedure Cain did. Nevertheless, the FBI charged that Cain possessed stolen government property and used this to obtain permission for the raid from federal magistrate Stephanie Gallagher. The details of this seemingly shocking use of the FBI were reported by crack investigative reporter Richard Pollack.For six hours agents rifled through Cain’s home even after he handed over the documents to the FBI he’d already given to Horowitz.

Pollack notes:

The delivered documents also show that then-FBI Director Robert Mueller failed to investigate allegations of criminal misconduct pertaining to Rosatom and to other Russian government entities attached to Uranium One, the document reviewed by The DCNF alleges. Mueller is now the special counsel investigating whether the Trump campaign colluded with Russia during the 2016 election.

“The bureau raided my client to seize what he legally gave Congress about the Clinton Foundation and Uranium One,” the whistleblower’s lawyer, Michael Socarras, told the DCNF [Daily Caller News Foundation], noting that he considered the FBI’s raid to be an “outrageous disregard” of whistleblower protections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

*PC GONE MAD: Criticising migration could become CRIMINAL offence under new plan*
_






The United Nations Global Compact for Safe, Orderly and Regular Migration could be signed next week (Image: GETTY • EU)
*A LEADING MEP has warned EU citizens they could be “jailed” for criticising migration policies if a new United Nations agreement is acted upon.*
By THOMAS HUNT
PUBLISHED: 08:52, Sun, Dec 2, 2018UPDATED: 11:09, Sun, Dec 2, 2018
Share on FacebookShare on TwitterShare on Google+Share with EmailShare via Whatsapp
The United Nations Global Compact for Safe, Orderly and Regular Migrationseeks to make immigration a universal human right. MEP Marcel de Graaff said: “I would like to say some words on the global compact on migration. On the 10th and 11th of December there will be an international congress in Marrakesh Morocco. The participating countries are set to sign this agreement and although this joint agreement is not binding it is still meant to be the legal framework on which the participating countries commit themselves to build new legislation.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

_ 
*
The participating countries are set to sign this agreement and although this joint agreement is not binding it is still meant to be the legal framework on which the participating countries commit themselves to build new legislation*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I never said he was a Russian plant or the second coming of Hitler.
> 
> I said he was a racist, lying conman. And he is. He has been since he first stumbled out of Queens.
> 
> ...


You assume an awful lot and generalize way to much...
Poor con man? He conned his way to the Presidency. Who you trying to con?
While you may not have referenced Hitler, many like minded folks you agree with have.
You certainly have continued to tow the Russian collusion line...
What Trump's arrangement was with a whore is of no consequence to you or me...with me anyway.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

legend said:


> does anybody here know how to make charts? we should make charts of the lying and perjury and obstruction pleas and convictions of democrats vs. republicans say, over the last 20 years. hate to leave out watergate, though. but the trump numbers are staggering. it's watergate again, with the press and the judiciary leading the way.


You can cherry pick if you like.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You assume an awful lot and generalize way to much...
> Poor con man? He conned his way to the Presidency. Who you trying to con?
> While you may not have referenced Hitler, many like minded folks you agree with have.
> You certainly have continued to tow the Russian collusion line...
> What Trump's arrangement was with a whore is of no consequence to you or me...with me anyway.


You're such a hypocritical clown. And a rube, which is why the con will work. Cons work people who want to believe.

Lots of folks also believe Trump is a "good Christian." Kek.

His relationship with a "whore" matters because his hush-money payments to her and other women are illegal. So they have consequence to Cohen, who arranged them. And that is why he is spilling the beans on Don the Cons other cons.

Don the Con is really more mob-boss than con, in some ways. It is no accident he got his AC property from the Chicken Man, before the front of Mr. Testa's house was blown off, taking Mr. Testa with him...

It is no surprise that Don the mob-con lied on his NJ casino applications, that he bankrupt casinos left and right - I mean, come on, house odds anyone? Can't even skim enough off the booze to make your debt payments?

He's a con. He lies as a matter of course. You and many others are the mark. Your kid's/grandkid's economic future is the haul.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Spoken like a Con man.  Bring on that Frienance.


Guess you didn't know that "fiat money" was introduced by Nixon in 1971. Well, now you know.

You are welcome, sucker.

Love and keks

Freisland


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're such a hypocritical clown. And a rube, which is why the con will work. Cons work people who want to believe.
> 
> Lots of folks also believe Trump is a "good Christian." Kek.
> 
> ...


Mueller is the mob boss.
Get some education, frito.

The "con" is way bigger than Trump.
Its nation wide.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller is the mob boss.
> Get some education, frito.


Oh hairyman, don't write things like this when I'm having my afternoon coffee. I almost ruined a perfectly nice laptop when I spewed through my nose. You're kekkier than usual today! But thanks for the laugh!

The draft-dodging guy who had to buy a transfer from Fordham to Penn, who lied about his "class rank," who bankrupt casinos, decimated his dad's fortune, had Roy Cohn as his personal lawyer, has overtly illegally abused a family charitable trust is god's appointed President and the guy who volunteered and served, earned the Bronze Star, two Navy Commendation Medals, the Purple Heart and the Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry as an officer in the Marine Corps, attended Princeton, NYU and got his JD at UVa Law School, guided the FBI through post-9/11, left a big private law firm to become US Attorney, prosecuted Noriega for the DOJ...

Gawd a'mighty, you turnips didn't just fall off the truck, you laid there while it backed over you!

Hey, I got some very nice land in Canada I'm selling. Very nice. And cheap. Hit me up!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh hairyman, don't write things like this when I'm having my afternoon coffee. I almost ruined a perfectly nice laptop when I spewed through my nose. You're kekkier than usual today! But thanks for the laugh!
> 
> The draft-dodging guy who had to buy a transfer from Fordham to Penn, who lied about his "class rank," who bankrupt casinos, decimated his dad's fortune, had Roy Cohn as his personal lawyer, has overtly illegally abused a family charitable trust is god's appointed President and the guy who volunteered and served, earned the Bronze Star, two Navy Commendation Medals, the Purple Heart and the Vietnamese Cross of Gallantry as an officer in the Marine Corps, attended Princeton, NYU and got his JD at UVa Law School, guided the FBI through post-9/11, left a big private law firm to become US Attorney, prosecuted Noriega for the DOJ...
> 
> ...


I always knew it was you, frito.
Never go against the family.

btw, Do some research on BM. It will keep you regular along with the morning coffee.

BM is a daily movement, DT is the colon cleanse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2018)

Remember, its better to make friends than enemies, and its always better to put your own interest in front of what some may insist is the "greater good".
Thats not to say we remain selfish, its just that we must always persevere.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always knew it was you, frito.
> Never go against the family.
> 
> btw, Do some research on BM. It will keep you regular along with the morning coffee.
> ...


Here's a Sunday Family Quiz -

The man was blocked from opening a casino in Australia due to extensive mob ties. Was it...
1) Don the Con
2) Bob Mueller, war hero

Winner gets to not be a sucker for the rest of their lives!

Kek.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Guess you didn't know that "fiat money" was introduced by Nixon in 1971. Well, now you know.
> 
> You are welcome, sucker.
> 
> ...


So Obama taking a page out of Nixon’s book?   More Frienance.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Me too. I'm kekking my way to Kekistan.
> 
> You want a real laugh, read Mikey "the Hack man" C's sentencing doc (or, if you're racist Joe, get one of your undocumented Standard Brands buddies to read it to you.) It is freaking funnnnny! And what's even better - it will get funnier over time.
> 
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5348235-Cohen-sentencing-memo.html



*It has nothing to do with " Russian Collusion ".....*
*It has nothing to do with " Donald J. Trump " citizen.....*

*He was caught lying in a perjury trap set Dirty Cop Robert Mueller and*
*his henchmen ( One of the worst being Andrew Weissman ).....*
*Just as EVERY other conviction is from a Perjury trap or Ghost Russian*
*Humans who will NEVER show up in Court...!*

*The Special Counsel is the Biggest Joke on the North American Continent.*
*I don't see how they wake up in the morning and face themselves in the mirror.*

*At this point in the game I have absolutely NO respect for Mueller & Co.*
*even if after Wednesday he took down the WHOLE Clinton Foundation and*
*the Clinton's .....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're such a hypocritical clown. And a rube, which is why the con will work. Cons work people who want to believe.
> 
> Lots of folks also believe Trump is a "good Christian." Kek.
> 
> ...


Con’d by QE


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Here's a Sunday Family Quiz -
> 
> The man was blocked from opening a casino in Australia due to extensive mob ties. Was it...
> 1) Don the Con
> ...


Hanapaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh god, you're one of those... Did you miss the fiat money printed from 1971 to 2012,


Hmmmmm who was in office in 2012 Mr.  Frienance


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Here's a Sunday Family Quiz -
> 
> The man was blocked from opening a casino in Australia due to extensive mob ties. Was it...
> 1) Don the Con
> ...



*This man carried samples of American Uranium Ore to Russia. Who was it ?*

*1. The current POTUS.*
*2. The current head of the Special Counsel.*

*The winner gets to watch Freidhands be a human sucker for life !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're such a hypocritical clown. And a rube, which is why the con will work. Cons work people who want to believe.
> 
> Lots of folks also believe Trump is a "good Christian." Kek.
> 
> ...


That babble is husker esque.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That babble is husker esque.


Very.  Emotional Hemophilia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're such a hypocritical clown. And a rube, which is why the con will work. Cons work people who want to believe.
> 
> Lots of folks also believe Trump is a "good Christian." Kek.
> 
> ...


Trump doing the heavy lifting the pussy Kenyan wouldn't.
Trump Agrees To Hold Off On Threatened Tariff Increases; Xi Agrees To Buy ‘Very Substantial’ Amount Of US Products


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're such a hypocritical clown. And a rube, which is why the con will work. Cons work people who want to believe.
> 
> Lots of folks also believe Trump is a "good Christian." Kek.
> 
> ...


Hey fat man, I just posted he conned his way to the Presidency...  
Once again you assume an awful lot and generalize way to much.
I've also posted I didn't vote for either of the last two Presidents...
Hush money is illegal? Pfft...look up non disclosure agreement you pompous ass.
The sky is not falling...there is no fire in the theater...there was no collusion.
Kek...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So Obama taking a page out of Nixon’s book?   More Frienance.


Iz is the feeling when you don't actually know the definition of fiat money.

But you did read a wikipedia page on the "Austrians" and stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fat man, I just posted he conned his way to the Presidency...
> Once again you assume an awful lot and generalize way to much.
> I've also posted I didn't vote for either of the last two Presidents...
> Hush money is illegal? Pfft...look up non disclosure agreement you pompous ass.
> ...


Yes. Hush money in the context of a Presidential campaign, paid how it was is illegal. What part of that don't you understand?
Repeat after me: conspiracy, perjury, obstruction.
And most importantly: a big con by the big con.
"The tax cuts will pay for themselves... or just save Trump Inc. a ton of money."
Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hmmmmm who was in office in 2012 Mr.  Frienance


The feeling when Iz doesn't remember what he posted and still doesn't know the meaning of fiat money or who introduced it...

Maybe wait till your Austrians Part Zwei picture book arrives.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump doing the heavy lifting the pussy Kenyan wouldn't.
> Trump Agrees To Hold Off On Threatened Tariff Increases; Xi Agrees To Buy ‘Very Substantial’ Amount Of US Products
> View attachment 3519


Another rube falls for the con... "But Trump says..."

10% tariffs still on. No formal agreement. 90 day suspension of 25% tariffs... At least we'll have a nice day-trade bounce tomorrow (cause of tax cuts, remember?) Talk to me in March... Kek.


Jim Watson | AFP | Getty Images
Chinese President Xi Jinping (R) waves to the press as he walks with President Donald Trump at the Mar-a-Lago estate in West Palm Beach, Florida, April 7, 2017.
Markets around the world cheered the 90-day ceasefirethat U.S. President Donald Trumpand Chinese President Xi Jinpingagreed on over the weekend, but experts repeatedly expressed doubt that any concrete steps to totally ease tensions between the two economic giants can be achieved in so short a time.

"This is not a truce, this is not an armistice," Steve Okun, senior advisor at McLarty Associates, told CNBC's "Street Signs"on Monday. He noted the additional tariffs that the U.S.and Chinahave imposed on each other's products are still in place, so the 90-day withholding of further levies doesn't signal the end of the trade fight.

"Sure, it's a good sign that presidents talk, it's a good sign that they've set some kind of 90-day period — even though we don't really know what's expected to occur in that 90 days — but the trade war is on," added Okun, a trade expert and a board member of the American Chamber of Commerce in Singapore.

Trump and Xi met at the G-20 summit in Argentinaover the weekend. There, the American president agreed to not raise tariffs on $200 billion worth of Chinese imports from 10 percent to 25 percent in January as he had previously threatened, according to a statement from the White House. But, if the two countries fail to reach a deal at the end of 90 days, the threatened tariffs will be implemented, the statement said.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/03/us-china-trade-war-still-on-despite-trump-xi-90-days-truce-experts.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Another rube falls for the con... "But Trump says..."
> 
> 10% tariffs still on. No formal agreement. 90 day suspension of 25% tariffs... At least we'll have a nice day-trade bounce tomorrow (cause of tax cuts, remember?) Talk to me in March... Kek.
> 
> ...


CNBC? You must be kidding.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNBC? You must be kidding.


Hm. The feeling when, because you are racists and can't read, you think Steve Okum is "cnbc ...." Kek.

Ok. How about the WSJ and Nate Taplin? (Who argues Trump blinking here - which he did - lost the leverage he had due to China's flatlining to shrinking factory sector...) BTW, some of the goal of Trump's "trade war" are really important, esp. IP theft. The stupid thing is going around telling people trade wars are "easy to win" then kicking the can down the road with an unenforceable, non-specific agreement. It's just NK all over again: pretend to get concessions. Give concession of your own. Get nothing down the road. Don the Con is not even that good a con.

Or, you can listen to the Pink Elephant of the Sterno Bottle down at Standard Brands...

*Trump, Xi: This Isn’t the Deal You’re Looking For *
*Markets are celebrating a Sino-U.S. trade cease-fire. More-sober investors will recognize an opportunity may have been lost.*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-xi-this-isnt-the-deal-youre-looking-for-1543814693?mod=e2tw


----------



## Friesland (Dec 2, 2018)

Like, you all know the tariffs Xi is taking off cars is the one he put on due to Trump's tariffs. The original 15% remains... (and it's just a promise anyway. They same promise he made last year...) 

This was Trump blinking. Xi doesn't want a trade war (and never did.) But there are no major concessions in this pause. (Also, most US cars sold to China are made in China...)


----------



## legend (Dec 3, 2018)

"When you're attacking the FBI because you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

So good of Don the Con to take credit for putting out the fire he started...

He loves farmers... so he ruined an entire growing season... 

Ladies and gentleman- the con. 

Oh, and the tax cuts will pay for themselves...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm. The feeling when, because you are racists and can't read, you think Steve Okum is "cnbc ...." Kek.
> 
> Ok. How about the WSJ and Nate Taplin? (Who argues Trump blinking here - which he did - lost the leverage he had due to China's flatlining to shrinking factory sector...) BTW, some of the goal of Trump's "trade war" are really important, esp. IP theft. The stupid thing is going around telling people trade wars are "easy to win" then kicking the can down the road with an unenforceable, non-specific agreement. It's just NK all over again: pretend to get concessions. Give concession of your own. Get nothing down the road. Don the Con is not even that good a con.
> 
> ...


Just interesting the depths you will go to find someone who will agrees with you, besides your husband that iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> So good of Don the Con to take credit for putting out the fire he started...
> 
> He loves farmers... so he ruined an entire growing season...
> 
> ...


Have you seen the Dow today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm. The feeling when, because you are racists and can't read, you think Steve Okum is "cnbc ...." Kek.
> 
> Ok. How about the WSJ and Nate Taplin? (Who argues Trump blinking here - which he did - lost the leverage he had due to China's flatlining to shrinking factory sector...) BTW, some of the goal of Trump's "trade war" are really important, esp. IP theft. The stupid thing is going around telling people trade wars are "easy to win" then kicking the can down the road with an unenforceable, non-specific agreement. It's just NK all over again: pretend to get concessions. Give concession of your own. Get nothing down the road. Don the Con is not even that good a con.
> 
> ...


The wall street urinal?
You have got to be kidding, it's not even good enough to line a bird cage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

legend said:


> "When you're attacking the FBI because you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders







* 
*
*SPRINGSTEEN: I don't see anyone who can beat Trump...** 
*
*Sanders eyes 'bigger' 2020 bid despite warning signs...** 
*
_*Iowa Dems Want Generational Change...*_

*KAMALA: 'It's going to be ugly'...**





*
*DOWD: Curtains for Clintons...*


----------



## legend (Dec 3, 2018)

Add to that, someone comes in and plays on your racial anxieties, and blames an enormous amount of this on the "other" from the southern side of the border, and you're going to have an audience for those views,' Springsteen told the magazine.


Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *SPRINGSTEEN: I don't see anyone who can beat Trump...**
> *
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *SPRINGSTEEN: I don't see anyone who can beat Trump...**
> *
> ...


Add to that, someone comes in and plays on your racial anxieties, and blames an enormous amount of this on the "other" from the southern side of the border, and you're going to have an audience for those views,' Springsteen told the magazine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

legend said:


> Add to that, someone comes in and plays on your racial anxieties, and blames an enormous amount of this on the "other" from the southern side of the border, and you're going to have an audience for those views,' Springsteen told the magazine.
> 
> 
> Add to that, someone comes in and plays on your racial anxieties, and blames an enormous amount of this on the "other" from the southern side of the border, and you're going to have an audience for those views,' Springsteen told the magazine.


Trust me, it wasn't that good the first time.

Yep, those pesky laws getting in the way of progress.
I am still hoping my bounty program is implemented.
$5.00 per left ear of any adult illegal alien in the USA.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The wall street urinal?
> You have got to be kidding, it's not even good enough to line a bird cage.


Have someone read it to you, Racist Joe. Just ask them to go. very. slowly. And before you use it under your day-job primer. It. is. easier. to. read. that. way.

Love

Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh gee... Looks like some GOP lawyers understand what conspiracy, obstruction and perjury look like...

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen the Dow today?


Did you see my post that it was going to be a big day... cause of tax cuts! lol... oh wait. Cause of QE3! ... oh wait.

Wanna bet on the dow for 12 months going forward? Over/under is 7%. We can bet our favorite off-brand linseed oil! Or, we can get a nice craft-brewed can of stereo for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Have someone read it to you, Racist Joe. Just ask them to go. very. slowly. And before you use it under your day-job primer. It. is. easier. to. read. that. way.
> 
> Love
> 
> Friesland


You should broaden your horizons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh gee... Looks like some GOP lawyers understand what conspiracy, obstruction and perjury look like...
> 
> Kek.View attachment 3521


George Conway?
You keep quoting less than credible sources.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> George Conway?
> You keep quoting less than credible sources.


Yeah... former Solicitor General married to Trump's spokesperson is "less than credible..." (that's not a guy in the Army, Racist Joe.) I didn't think it was possible, but you continue to shock with your ignorance. I guess they're right, sterno does kill brain cells - or cell in your case.

Anyway, set your clocks. Roger Stone's live testimony in front of the House in Jan gonna be LIT!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Another rube falls for the con... "But Trump says..."
> 
> 10% tariffs still on. No formal agreement. 90 day suspension of 25% tariffs... At least we'll have a nice day-trade bounce tomorrow (cause of tax cuts, remember?) Talk to me in March... Kek.
> 
> ...


Frienance, I can just see you standing next to the QE spigot waiting for your orders from the Keynesian Con men.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm. The feeling when, because you are racists and can't read, you think Steve Okum is "cnbc ...." Kek.
> 
> *Ok. How about the WSJ and Nate Taplin? (Who argues Trump blinking here - which he did - lost the leverage he had due to China's flatlining to shrinking factory sector...) *BTW, some of the goal of Trump's "trade war" are really important, esp. IP theft. The stupid thing is going around telling people trade wars are "easy to win" then kicking the can down the road with an unenforceable, non-specific agreement. It's just NK all over again: pretend to get concessions. Give concession of your own. Get nothing down the road. Don the Con is not even that good a con.
> 
> ...


Trump lost leverage because of China's shrinking factory sector?  What non-specific agreement isn't unenforceable?  What concessions were really given?  Stand by at your QE spigot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you see my post that it was going to be a big day... cause of tax cuts! lol... oh wait. Cause of QE3! ... oh wait.
> 
> Wanna bet on the dow for 12 months going forward? Over/under is 7%. We can bet our favorite off-brand linseed oil! Or, we can get a nice craft-brewed can of stereo for you.


That goal post is getting heavy isn't it?


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Iz is the feeling when you don't actually know the definition of fiat money.
> 
> But you did read a wikipedia page on the "Austrians" and stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once.


*Hey Schitt slinger ....The Standard Hotel is calling for it's bedding back....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*SCOTUS to enviros: Yes, Trump can build a border wall*
Ed Morrissey Dec 03, 2018 4:01 PM
Top Pick





Upheld: “It is not our job to protect the people from the consequences of their political choices.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-outta-142056595.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Someone call the cops,

*2011: Obama locked out of White House - CNN Video - CNN.com*

https://www.cnn.com/videos/.../10/.../vault-vonat-obama-locked-out-of-white-house.cnn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Listen to this genius,



*Migrant Caravan Organizer to Trump: ‘Let These People In,’ They’re Not Bad*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






The Associated Press
3 Dec 201837

1:25
*An organizer of the migrant caravan gathering near the U.S. southern border in Tijuana, Mexico, urged President Trump to let his band of Central American migrants into the country because they “are not bad.”*
“Let these people in. Let them try. Let them try,” Luis Cruz, an organizer behind the migrant advocacy group Pueblos Sin Fronteras, told Fox News. “I mean, most of these people are not bad.”

But Cruz also admitted that he does not know if there are criminals or gang members embedded in the caravan bound for the U.S.-Mexico border.

“We don’t know if they’re part of a gang, if they’re gang members or not, because they hide,” Cruz said.


Thousands of migrants from Central America— mostly originating in Honduras— have been marching in caravans over the past few weeks to seek asylum status after they cross the border into the U.S.

Some of the migrants are already heading back to their home countries, blaming migrant advocacy groups like Pueblos Sin Fronteras for allegedly misleading them by promising an easy road to claim asylum status in the U.S.

Other migrants who have already arrived at the border found ways to illegally cross it, with caravan organizers pushing mothers and children to lead the march on the border wall before breaking down the barriers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*ISIS Leader Who Beheaded American Gets Hellfire Missile For Christmas*
World | Mike Brest
He got what was coming for him

https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/03/isis-missile-killed-american-beheading-kassig-al-umarayn/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*I Don't Care If She Sent Nuclear Bomb Plans To Kim, She Can Stay.





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry Kids,

Been off line today. Did they lock her up yet?

Lemme know! And that Obummer too. I figured they'd use HW's funeral to swoop in!

Can't wait to see the perp walk!

Maga!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That goal post is getting heavy isn't it?


Helpful Econ hint for Iz: Fiat money is not what you use to put a downpayment on a new used Chrysler.

Helpful Econ hint #2 for Iz: Today's market moves were not inspired by QE3.

Helpful Econ hint #3 for everyone. The "agreement" with China is as precise as the nuclear "agreement" with Korea.

You are welcome,

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump lost leverage because of China's shrinking factory sector?  What non-specific agreement isn't unenforceable?  What concessions were really given?  Stand by at your QE spigot.


Oh god. You can't read either, can you? This explains a lot.


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Is that Kevin Sorbo?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Frienance, I can just see you standing next to the QE spigot waiting for your orders from the Keynesian Con men.


Have you called Vienna yet to see what kind of money we printed from 1971 to 2012? Renault money? Aston Martin money? Citroen money? I'm sure you'll figure it out!

If you can't afford your healthcare premium, the call might be pricey. Try WhatsApp. (Friendly hint from friendly Friesland!)


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sorry Kids,
> 
> Been off line today. Did they lock her up yet?
> 
> ...


You don't know? HRC and Obama and Soros...and I think maybe James Comey...were all found guilty of treason today by the Supreme Court. The lower, "so-called" judges were deemed "unfair" by President Trump, so it went straight to the Supreme Court.  Oh, and they dropped the Mueller investigation and pardoned everyone convicted so far...


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2018)

espola said:


>


The true face of the Republican party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The true face of the Republican party.


Can you believe it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The true face of the Republican party.


You better fucking believe it.
Who had the bright idea to cheat and get this hag on the ballot?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Talk about stupid!
You people and supposed to be the smart ones?
We are truly fucked in that case.
Ha.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

From the guy in the room... He's an idiot, but he's our idiot!

Kudlow said the Trump administration would watch China closely to make sure it lives up to its commitments.

“We’ve been down this road before historically and the story has always been disappointing. Stuff that they said would get done doesn’t get done,” Kudlow said.

“I’m not questioning them right now, but the history has not been great,” he added. “We have a lot of things to do, a lot of hurdles.”


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about stupid!
> You people and supposed to be the smart ones?
> We are truly fucked in that case.
> Ha.


Us people and whom?

Perhaps get one of your Standard Brands friends who writes more coherent English to do these posts for you. Or post before you hit the sterno.

Friendly advice from your friend.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> From the guy in the room... He's an idiot, but he's our idiot!
> 
> Kudlow said the Trump administration would watch China closely to make sure it lives up to its commitments.
> 
> ...


We've gone from sitting at the head of the table to the fold out table set up for the kids . . . and even there the other kids are laughing and making fun of us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Helpful Econ hint for Iz: Fiat money is not what you use to put a downpayment on a new used Chrysler.
> 
> Helpful Econ hint #2 for Iz: Today's market moves were not inspired by QE3.
> 
> ...


Frienance 101.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh god. You can't read either, can you? This explains a lot.


Frienance 101A


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Have you called Vienna yet to see what kind of money we printed from 1971 to 2012? Renault money? Aston Martin money? Citroen money? I'm sure you'll figure it out!
> 
> If you can't afford your healthcare premium, the call might be pricey. Try WhatsApp. (Friendly hint from friendly Friesland!)


Is Frienance University still teaching students that QE money is printed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We've gone from sitting at the head of the table to the fold out table set up for the kids . . . and even there the other kids are laughing and making fun of us.


Yes you have.
Sorry.
When you grow up, you can sit at the big table too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3532


That's a pretty good salute.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

psst... I think the china white buzz might be short-lived... just sayin'


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is Frienance University still teaching students that QE money is printed?


I teach it's printed on the side of a Fiat, since 2012, like I learned from Professor Iz.

Now, perhaps Iz can teach how we're supposed to fold up a roll of Fiats. They don't fit in my money clip.

I can see why Iz would get this wrong, though. He only missed out on about 40 years of US monetary policy, so he's a little behind the times...

How was that QE3 rally today? Dead China bounce...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Frienance 101.


I learned it all from you, Bruddah Fiat. Teaching 1971 economics since 2012...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I teach it's printed on the side of a Fiat, since 2012, like I learned from Professor Iz.
> 
> Now, perhaps Iz can teach how we're supposed to fold up a roll of Fiats. They don't fit in my money clip.
> 
> ...


Is Frienance University accredited?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I learned it all from you, Bruddah Fiat. Teaching 1971 economics since 2012...


I remember now.  You walked but never got your degree.


----------



## legend (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trust me, it wasn't that good the first time.
> 
> Yep, those pesky laws getting in the way of progress.
> I am still hoping my bounty program is implemented.
> $5.00 per left ear of any adult illegal alien in the USA.


You brought up Springsteen discussing Trump. I posted some more of his comments.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I remember now.  You walked but never got your degree.


Apparently Tariff Man drives a souped up Fiat Money car... and studied at the feet of Professor Iz as well...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is Frienance University accredited?


By AAA. All our '71 - 2012 Fiat Money Cars come with towing (and man, do they need it...)

Did you figure out yet what our money was backed by from 1971 -2012? 

I'm sure you can do it. Check with someone in your automotive department.

How's that Dead China Bump looking today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Apparently Tariff Man drives a souped up Fiat Money car... and studied at the feet of Professor Iz as well...


He says he’s suing you and Frienance U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you figure out yet what our money was backed by from 1971 -2012?


Yes.  A promise from Frienance U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> How's that Dead China Bump looking today?


Is that a part of Frienance U’s curriculum?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that a part of Frienance U’s curriculum?


It is indeed. Right after you dive your '71 Fiat over to put in your tuition downpayment.

Then I direct you to the Heyek wikipedia page, give you lederhosen and tell you're an Austrian.

Then you go join Racist Joe standing in Standard Brands, waiting for your big break.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  A promise from Frienance U.


Try again. I know you can do it!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He says he’s suing you and Frienance U.


I'm sure he says that. He says that about everything.

Now, let's try your Freelance 101A test again.

The backing of US Fiat Money in 2012 changed from______ to ______?

Rand Paul gets those fetching curls using...
1) Silver dollars
2) the Gold Standard
3) the pickled blood of Nixon
4) Who is Rand Paul?

Come on now. You can do it!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It is indeed. Right after you dive your '71 Fiat over to put in your tuition downpayment.
> 
> Then I direct you to the Heyek wikipedia page, give you lederhosen and tell you're an Austrian.
> 
> Then you go join Racist Joe standing in Standard Brands, waiting for your big break.


Thats what I thought.  Con 101.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Try again. I know you can do it!


You missed it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm sure he says that. He says that about everything.
> 
> Now, let's try your Freelance 101A test again.
> 
> ...


Frienance U teaching that Fiat money is backed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 4, 2018)

69 FIAT - Spider


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Frienance U teaching that Fiat money is backed.


Did you get a calendar yet?

Have you and Racist Joe figured out how long that "China agreement" bounce is going to last..?

Don't drink the sterno.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 69 FIAT - Spider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Tariff Man is a more powerful super-hero than I thought -

Showing Iz' understanding of economics he wipes 600 pts off the Dow in a single tweet!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you get a calendar yet?
> 
> Have you and Racist Joe figured out how long that "China agreement" bounce is going to last..?
> 
> Don't drink the sterno.


sterno backs fiat money?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Tariff Man is a more powerful super-hero than I thought -
> 
> Showing Iz' understanding of economics he wipes 600 pts off the Dow in a single tweet!


Stand by your QE spigot.  We might need you.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you get a calendar yet?
> 
> Have you and Racist Joe figured out how long that "China agreement" bounce is going to last..?
> 
> Don't drink the sterno.


Not only is the economy humming, but finally Hilary and Comey are going to jail! I hear the Mueller investigation is closing in on them. Unfair! He's a Republican! Biased!


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The true face of the Republican party.









*The True face of the Democratic Party.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We've gone from sitting at the head of the table to the fold out table set up for the kids . . . and even there the other kids are laughing and making fun of us.


*You projecting again your status at Holiday gatherings.......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 69 FIAT - Spider



*Used as " Track " chocks for " Russian " tanks.......*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stand by your QE spigot.  We might need you.


Tariff Man is trying to get that tap turning. 

Maybe he will. Maybe he won't. We'll see. Maybe in 90 days. Maybe good for everyone. He's the best deal maker! And his gut knows what his brain doesn't!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> sterno backs fiat money?


You tell me - you're the guy who knows we've had it since 2012.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Tariff Man is trying to get that tap turning.
> 
> Maybe he will. Maybe he won't. We'll see. Maybe in 90 days. Maybe good for everyone. He's the best deal maker! And his gut knows what his brain doesn't!


Roger.  You can foam the runway.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You tell me - you're the guy who knows we've had it since 2012.


Long before 2012.  But I’m always interested in Frienance U’s teachings to the contrary.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Long before 2012.  But I’m always interested in Frienance U’s teachings to the contrary.


Oh, look, Bruddah Iz checked wikipedia! Good work Bruddah. Now how did you do on our quiz?

Next up... how will Tariff Man address this?!

https://apnews.com/2b47b6773d6d4e6aae638610180c1f98?utm_medium=AP_Politics&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=SocialFlow

*US coal consumption drops to lowest level since 1979*

Maybe Iz can wiki how tariffs will help us consume more coal and open more plants!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh, look, Bruddah Iz checked wikipedia! Good work Bruddah. Now how did you do on our quiz?


That was a quiz?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Next up... how will Tariff Man address this?!
> 
> https://apnews.com/2b47b6773d6d4e6aae638610180c1f98?utm_medium=AP_Politics&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=SocialFlow
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

*climate changed*
*Trump's Making U.S. Coal Exports the Greatest They've Ever Been*
*By*
*Mathew Carr*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-01/trump-s-making-u-s-coal-exports-the-greatest-they-ve-ever-been

Do they teach Supply and Demand at Frienance U.?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

*U.S. Coal Exports*
Europe has been one of the biggest destinations for U.S. coal in 2018

Source: U.S. Energy Information Administration


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is Fries?
> *DOW surges 618 points after Fed Chair signals rates near neutral...*


Sterno drinker says what? 

Racist Joe hears a horse fart, realizes he crapped himself and concludes he's a horse.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> View attachment 3546


Wait... maybe this is the chart you're looking for... (Wait, I didn't know free market included free flow of information in a chart form!! Don't look at the scale!! I don't wanna be Austrian any more!!!)


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

https://energytransition.org/2018/06/americas-coal-plants-closing-despite-trump/

US utilities will take 11.4 GW of coal-fired power plant capacity offline in 2018, in spite of Trump’s orders. Why? Simple economics, explains Michael Buchsbaum.

Wait... wut? Cause of supply and demand? That's socialist!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

http://www.journalgazette.net/business/20180904/ohio-firm-closing-coal-fired-plants

*Ohio firm closing coal-fired plants*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.powermag.com/oklahoma-coal-plant-sets-closing-date-losing-ppa/

*Oklahoma Coal Plant Sets Closing Date After Losing PPA*

Guess Brudda Iz needs more extra credit at Freinance U. He seems to have failed Coal 101... He will, however, get a Christmas lump of coal as a consolation prize...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/energyinnovation/2017/12/18/utilities-closed-dozens-of-coal-plants-in-2017-here-are-the-6-most-important/#f48c4475aca5

*Utilities Closed Dozens Of Coal Plants In 2017. Here Are The 6 Most Important.*

*
Building new coal is more expensive than building new renewable energy across the U.S.

Presidential rhetoric can't trump market economics - coal-fired plant closures will continue in 2018

Oh my, Tariff Man can't beat supply/demand/costs woman...

Sad.
*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/trump-cant-save-coal

*Trump Can’t Save Coal: More Capacity Closed in 2018 Than First Three Years of Obama Administration*

*Kek kek kek kek kek...*

*Lock Obummer up already!!*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.chron.com/business/energy/article/Texas-coal-plant-to-shut-down-by-2020-13255710.php

A north Texas coal-fired power plant will shut down in 2020 after it couldn't make money in the Texas power market.

The nearly 700 megawatt Oklaunion plant near Vernon couldn't compete in the market run by the Electric Reliability Council of Texas or ERCOT said AEP Texas spokesman Greg Blair.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

http://www.wyomingpublicmedia.org/post/westmorelands-bankruptcy-and-fall-coal-fired-power-plants#stream/0

In southwest Wyoming, the Kemmerer coal mine is the largest contributor of tax revenue to Lincoln County and a big employer. It's owned by Westmoreland Coal Company, which has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. It's one of the largest and oldest coal producers on the continent and some think it's another sign coal markets are not bouncing back, despite the Trump administration's efforts.




Wow, you people are really stupid.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Coal exports higher under... wait for it... OBummer!!! Lock him up!!!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Coal production...

 

It's a losing economic game that Austrian Freemarketer Iz and Tariff Man want to save by... state intervention. Awesome!


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Coal production...
> 
> View attachment 3561
> 
> It's a losing economic game that Austrian Freemarketer Iz and Tariff Man want to save by... state intervention. Awesome!


Fake News put out by the Trump administration's  Energy Information Administration, i.e. part of the Deep State Cabal, to make him look like he hasn't saved all those coal miner jobs in W. Virginia and elsewhere, when anybody who is not a Commie knows he has saved coal jobs!!!


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> http://www.wyomingpublicmedia.org/post/westmorelands-bankruptcy-and-fall-coal-fired-power-plants#stream/0
> 
> In southwest Wyoming, the Kemmerer coal mine is the largest contributor of tax revenue to Lincoln County and a big employer. It's owned by Westmoreland Coal Company, which has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. It's one of the largest and oldest coal producers on the continent and some think it's another sign coal markets are not bouncing back, despite the Trump administration's efforts.
> 
> ...


That's a lie. "Wyoming Public Media," i.e. a Soros-funded "public" (i.e. Commie) media company telling lies about coal bankruptcies and you know what else? Then they bribe Obama judges in the Federal Bankruptcy Courts to manufacture documents to make it look like a bankruptcy. We may never find out the truth about Westmoreland Coal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3559
> 
> Wait... maybe this is the chart you're looking for... (Wait, I didn't know free market included free flow of information in a chart form!! Don't look at the scale!! I don't wanna be Austrian any more!!!)


Sucker

There are many, many falsehoods out there about coal. The biggest, of course, is that "coal is dead," an organized effort to scare away potential investors of the world's most vital source of electricity. Indeed, the reality is quite different than what some insist that you believe. In fact, coal is still the main source of power in a leading 18 U.S. states, and still supplies almost 30% of American power. " Does that sound like an energy source that is...."dead?"

Globally, coal is even more alive. "Think the Big Banks Have Abandoned Coal? Think Again." Even a solar magazine admits: "China to add 259 GW of coal capacity, satellite imagery shows." For reference, 259 GW is more than twice the amount of power capacity that mighty Texas has FROM ALL SOURCES.

Now Asia - which accounts for close to 80% of total global coal usage - is increasingly turning to the U.S. to supply coal. We are still the world's third largest coal producer. The U.S. supplies both types, met coal to produce steel and steam coal to produce electricity. "U.S. coal exports increased by 61% in 2017 as exports to Asia more than doubled."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> https://energytransition.org/2018/06/americas-coal-plants-closing-despite-trump/
> 
> US utilities will take 11.4 GW of coal-fired power plant capacity offline in 2018, in spite of Trump’s orders. Why? Simple economics, explains Michael Buchsbaum.
> 
> Wait... wut? Cause of supply and demand? That's socialist!


 Indeed, the reality is quite different than what some insist that you believe. *In fact, coal is still the main source of power in a **leading 18 U.S. states,** and still supplies **almost 30%** of American power. "* Does that sound like an energy source that is...."dead?"

*Globally, coal is even more alive. "**Think the Big Banks Have Abandoned Coal? Think Again.**" Even a solar magazine admits: "**China to add 259 GW of coal capacity, satellite imagery shows.**" For reference, 259 GW is more than twice the amount of power capacity that mighty Texas has **FROM ALL SOURCE*S.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> https://www.chron.com/business/energy/article/Texas-coal-plant-to-shut-down-by-2020-13255710.php
> 
> A north Texas coal-fired power plant will shut down in 2020 after it couldn't make money in the Texas power market.
> 
> The nearly 700 megawatt Oklaunion plant near Vernon couldn't compete in the market run by the Electric Reliability Council of Texas or ERCOT said AEP Texas spokesman Greg Blair.


The U.S. has a 360-year supply of coal to bolster our expanding export market. The trade war with the U.S. however, could have China looking to expand domestic supply, and the country's coal production caps have been found to be "technically infeasible."

The fact is that both China (65%) and India (75%) are hugely dependent upon coal-based electricity, which will be needed in even bigger quantities to lift their low Human Development Index closer to those in the West, where universal electricity access has more people living better and longer. Can you really blame them? "The Statistical Connection Between Electricity and Human Development."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Coal exports higher under... wait for it... OBummer!!! Lock him up!!!


That was right around the time he read Alex Epstein's "Moral Case for Fossil Fuels" that I sent him.  Than it took a dive right before elections as the Democrats abandoned coal.  But lock her up was still in full swing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> http://www.wyomingpublicmedia.org/post/westmorelands-bankruptcy-and-fall-coal-fired-power-plants#stream/0
> 
> In southwest Wyoming, the Kemmerer coal mine is the largest contributor of tax revenue to Lincoln County and a big employer. It's owned by Westmoreland Coal Company, which has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. It's one of the largest and oldest coal producers on the continent and some think it's another sign coal markets are not bouncing back, despite the Trump administration's efforts.
> 
> ...


Are you next to your QE spigot?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2018)

Market recap for Tuesday, December 4th



Stocks nosedived as a slew of concerns over trade tensions and an inversion in part of the U.S. yield curve spooked investors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2018)

That feeling when you know you own the POTUS and are free to do what you want.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Market recap for Tuesday, December 4th
> Stocks nosedived as a slew of concerns over trade tensions and an inversion in part of the U.S. yield curve spooked investors.





Hüsker Dü said:


> That feeling when you know you own the POTUS and are free to do what you want.
> 
> View attachment 3562



*Hey Rodent....yeah YOU.....*

*Stop " sniffing " Progressive Democratic crack.....and you'll*
*stop posting delusional remarks derived from Mother Jones....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That feeling when you know you own the POTUS and are free to do what you want.
> 
> View attachment 3562


Feel better?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Market recap for Tuesday, December 4th
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks nosedived as a slew of concerns over trade tensions and an inversion in part of the U.S. yield curve spooked investors.


Like air out of a QE ballon.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That feeling when you know you own the POTUS and are free to do what you want.
> 
> View attachment 3562


That reminds me. Did you see what Roger Stone did today about his testimony in the Russian collision case? He took the 5th? What did Trump say about taking the 5th? It’s for mobsters, right? And “innocent people don’t take the 5th.”

American Justice.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

I think Flynn flipped on Killary!! The arrest will be LIT!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you next to your QE spigot?


Wait till DT see the economy flat-line. He'll be all over Powell like you can't imagine. "Spike that mofo!! In My Vein!!" kek

China-white high wearing off, Racist Joe... withdrawl might be uncomfortable...


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait till DT see the economy flat-line. He'll be all over Powell like you can't imagine. "Spike that mofo!! In My Vein!!" kek
> 
> China-white high wearing off, Racist Joe... withdrawl might be uncomfortable...


*You're about as bright as a brick Friedhands......*


----------



## Dominic (Dec 4, 2018)

Funny Fox news is talking about immigrants while everyone else talking about Mueller's  report on Flynn .   CIA False news.
We have our own Water Gate  going on right before our eyes.  #lockhimup  
Trump is probably out of his mind right now.     
Cohen, Flynn and Mannefort you cannot get any closer to Trump. Oh yeah don't forget the immigrants  * BREAKING IMMIGRANT NEWS*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Funny Fox news is talking about immigrants while everyone else talking about Mueller's  report on Flynn .   CIA False news.
> We have our own Water Gate  going on right before our eyes.  #lockhimup
> Trump is probably out of his mind right now.
> Cohen, Flynn and Mannefort you cannot get any closer to Trump. Oh yeah don't forget the immigrants  * BREAKING IMMIGRANT NEWS*



*Dominic !*


*The ONLY People who will be heading to the slammers will be ALL of the Criminals involved in :

A. The Uranium One Criminal Cabal. 
B. The Coup to take down a duly elected President .
C. The Whole Pedo Gang who associated with Jeffery Epstein.

That includes Robert Mueller !*

*Robert Mueller's Witch Hunt is a sinking ship and the Rats are scattering !*

*Remember !*
*Jan 1 2019 Military Tribunals will be active by executive order from President Trump !*




*2018 Amendments to the Manual for Courts-Martial, United States*
 Law & Justice 

Issued on: March 1, 2018



  

  

  
By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including chapter 47 of title 10, United States Code (Uniform Code of Military Justice (UCMJ), 10 U.S.C. 801-946), and in order to prescribe amendments to the Manual for Courts-Martial, United States, prescribed by Executive Order 12473 of April 13, 1984, as amended, it is hereby ordered as follows:

Section 1.  Part II, Part III, and Part IV of the Manual for Courts-Martial, United States, are amended as described in Annex 1, which is attached to and made a part of this order.

Sec. 2.  The amendments in Annex 1 shall take effect on the date of this order, subject to the following:

(a)  Nothing in Annex 1 shall be construed to make punishable any act done or omitted prior to the date of this order that was not punishable when done or omitted.

(b)  Nothing in Annex 1 shall be construed to invalidate the prosecution of any offense committed before the date of this order.  The maximum punishment for an offense committed before the date of this order shall not exceed the maximum punishment in effect at the time of the commission of such offense.

(c)  Nothing in Annex 1 shall be construed to invalidate any nonjudicial punishment proceeding, restraint, investigation, referral of charges, trial in which arraignment occurred, or other action begun prior to the date of this order, and any such nonjudicial punishment proceeding, restraint, investigation, referral of charges, trial in which arraignment occurred, or other action shall proceed in the same manner and with the same effect as if the amendments in Annex 1 had not been prescribed.

Sec. 3.  (a)  Pursuant to section 5542 of the Military

Justice Act of 2016 (MJA), division E of the National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2017, Public Law 114-328, 130 Stat. 2000, 2967 (2016), except as otherwise provided by the MJA or this order, the MJA shall take effect on January 1, 2019.

(b)  Nothing in the MJA shall be construed to make punishable any act done or omitted prior to January 1, 2019, that was not punishable when done or omitted.

(c)  Nothing in title LX of the MJA shall be construed to invalidate the prosecution of any offense committed before January 1, 2019.  The maximum punishment for an offense committed before January 1, 2019, shall not exceed the maximum punishment in effect at the time of the commission of such offense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Funny Fox news is talking about immigrants while everyone else talking about Mueller's  report on Flynn .   CIA False news.
> We have our own Water Gate  going on right before our eyes.  #lockhimup
> Trump is probably out of his mind right now.
> Cohen, Flynn and Mannefort you cannot get any closer to Trump. Oh yeah don't forget the immigrants  * BREAKING IMMIGRANT NEWS*


Shocking


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

*Executive Order Part B :*


(d)  Nothing in the MJA shall be construed to invalidate any nonjudicial punishment proceeding, restraint, investigation, referral of charges, trial in which arraignment occurred, or other action begun prior to January 1, 2019.  Except as otherwise provided in this order, the MJA shall not apply in any case in which charges are referred to trial by court-martial before January 1, 2019.  Except as otherwise provided in this order, proceedings in any such case shall be held in the same manner and with the same effect as if the MJA had not been enacted.

Sec. 4.  The Manual for Courts-Martial, United States, as amended by section 1 of this order, is amended as described in Annex 2, which is attached to and made a part of this order.

Sec. 5.  The amendments in Annex 2, including Appendix 12A, shall take effect on January 1, 2019, subject to the following:

(a)  Nothing in Annex 2 shall be construed to make punishable any act done or omitted prior to January 1, 2019, that was not punishable when done or omitted.

(b)  Nothing in section 4 of Annex 2 shall be construed to invalidate the prosecution of any offense committed before January 1, 2019.  The maximum punishment for an offense committed before January 1, 2019, shall not exceed the maximum punishment in effect at the time of the commission of such offense.

(c)  Nothing in Annex 2 shall be construed to invalidate any nonjudicial punishment proceeding, restraint, investigation, referral of charges, trial in which arraignment occurred, or other action begun prior to January 1, 2019.  Except as otherwise provided in this order, the amendments in Annex 2 shall not apply in any case in which charges are referred to trial by court-martial before January 1, 2019.  Except as otherwise provided in this order, proceedings in any such case shall be held in the same manner and with the same effect as if such amendments had not been prescribed.

Sec. 6.  (a)  The amendments to Articles 2, 56(d), 58a, and 63 of the UCMJ enacted by sections 5102, 5301, 5303, and 5327 of the MJA apply only to cases in which all specifications allege offenses committed on or after January 1, 2019.

(b)  If the accused is found guilty of a specification alleging the commission of one or more offenses before January 1, 2019, Article 60 of the UCMJ, as in effect on the date of the earliest offense of which the accused was found guilty, shall apply to the convening authority, in addition to the suspending authority in Article 60a(c) as enacted by the MJA, to the extent that Article 60:

(1)  requires action by the convening authority on the sentence;

(2)  permits action by the convening authority on findings;

(3)  authorizes the convening authority to modify the findings and sentence of a court-martial, dismiss any charge or specification by setting aside a finding of guilty thereto, or change a finding of guilty to a charge or specification to a finding of guilty to an offense that is a lesser included offense of the offense stated in the charge or specification;

(4)  authorizes the convening authority to order a proceeding in revision or a rehearing; or

(5)  authorizes the convening authority to approve, disapprove, commute, or suspend a sentence in whole or in part.

Sec. 7.  The amendment to Article 15 of the UCMJ enacted by section 5141 of the MJA shall apply to any nonjudicial punishment imposed on or after January 1, 2019.

Sec. 8.  The amendments to Articles 32 and 34 of the UCM enacted by sections 5203 and 5205 of the MJA apply with respect to preliminary hearings conducted and advice given on or after January 1, 2019.

Sec. 9.  The amendments to Article 79 of the UCMJ enacted by section 5402 of the MJA and the amendments to Appendix 12A to the Manual for Courts-Martial, United States, made by this order apply only to offenses committed on or after January 1, 2019.

Sec. 10.  Except as provided by Rule for Courts-Martial 902A, as promulgated by Annex 2, any change to sentencing procedures:

(a)  made by Articles 16(c)(2), 19(b), 25(d)(2) and (3), 39(a)(4), 53, 53a, or 56(c) of the UCMJ, as enacted by sections 5161, 5163, 5182, 5222, 5236, 5237, and 5301 of the MJA; or

(b)  included in Annex 2 in rules implementing those articles, applies only to cases in which all specifications allege offenses committed on or after January 1, 2019.

Sec. 11.  The amendments to Article 146 of the UCMJ enacted by section 5521 of the MJA and the new Article 146a enacted by section 5522 of the MJA shall take effect on the day after the report for fiscal year 2017 required by Article 146(c) of the UCMJ (as in effect before the MJA’s amendments) is submitted in accordance with Article 146(c)(1), but in no event later than December 1, 2018.

Sec. 12.  In accordance with Article 33 of the UCMJ, as amended by section 5204 of the MJA, the Secretary of Defense, in consultation with the Secretary of Homeland Security, will issue nonbinding guidance regarding factors that commanders, convening authorities, staff judge advocates, and judge advocates should take into account when exercising their duties with respect to the disposition of charges and specifications in the interest of justice and discipline under Articles 30 and 34 of the UCMJ. That guidance will take into account, with appropriate consideration of military requirements, the principles contained in official guidance of the Attorney General to attorneys for the Federal Government with respect to the disposition of Federal criminal cases in accordance with the principle of fair and evenhanded administration of Federal criminal law.

DONALD J. TRUMP

THE WHITE HOUSE,

March 1, 2018.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait till DT see the economy flat-line. He'll be all over Powell like you can't imagine. "Spike that mofo!! In My Vein!!" kek
> 
> China-white high wearing off, Racist Joe... withdrawl might be uncomfortable...


Your position at the QE spigot is becoming more important everyday.  Frienance 150.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your position at the QE spigot is becoming more important everyday.  Frienance 150.


I'm gonna tap that when the word from economical genius Don the Con comes.

Folks are getting tired of Don the Con and Larry the Mouth's idiocracy. Money folk won't endure this stupidity long. 

 The 2-10 a fluke or a harbinger?

Kicking the can 90 days for having more of this in March won't win many new fans in the spring...  Kek


----------



## Friesland (Dec 4, 2018)

Gee, the whole Flynn thing got me thinking, if something were to happen to Don the Con and Mikey-behind-the-barn, who would be our President?

Anyone here take an civics ever?


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Gee, the whole Flynn thing got me thinking, if something were to happen to Don the Con and Mikey-behind-the-barn, who would be our President?
> 
> Anyone here take an civics ever?


Rep. Pelosi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm gonna tap that when the word from economical genius Don the Con comes.
> 
> Folks are getting tired of Don the Con and Larry the Mouth's idiocracy. Money folk won't endure this stupidity long.
> 
> ...


Yup.  QE to the rescue.  Frienance 200.  Lord Keynes would be proud.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Gee, the whole Flynn thing got me thinking, if something were to happen to Don the Con and Mikey-behind-the-barn, who would be our President?
> 
> Anyone here take an civics ever?


Frienance U teaches that?


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2018)

Republican Congressman Chris Stewart with reasons we should support t's position on the murder of Khashoggi --

"Journalists disappear all over the country. "

I did not know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Rep. Pelosi.


And that's a good thought for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Anyone here take an civics ever?


Is this the guy giving English lessons?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Anti-Trump Weekly Standard reportedly on its last legs
DECEMBER 5, 2018
Trump Derangement Syndrome may turn out to be fatal for one of the most strident conservative publications opposing the president.  Yesterday, CNN bro...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/antitrump_emweekly_standardem_reportedly_on_its_last_legs.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Trump's 'Hire American'
DECEMBER 5, 2018
Another example of President Trump honoring his campaign promises. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/trumps_hire_american.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*Too Funny*

*The Washington Redskins Sign A New Quarterback. Colin Kaepernick Fans Won't Be Happy*
https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/05/washington-redskins-josh-johnson-colin-kaepernick/
Will Kaepernick ever play again?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Too Funny*
> 
> *The Washington Redskins Sign A New Quarterback. Colin Kaepernick Fans Won't Be Happy*
> https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/05/washington-redskins-josh-johnson-colin-kaepernick/
> Will Kaepernick ever play again?


With the money he’s getting I doubt he would want to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Too Funny*
> 
> *The Washington Redskins Sign A New Quarterback. Colin Kaepernick Fans Won't Be Happy*
> https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/05/washington-redskins-josh-johnson-colin-kaepernick/
> Will Kaepernick ever play again?


USD grad Josh Johnson already knows the system and terminology. Kap was done long before his protesting innocent people being shot in the back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

Laura Ingraham has many critics online, including it seems, her own brother.

On Tuesday, Curtis Ingraham let loose on his sister after her most recent Fox News broadcast, calling her the “queen of snipe” and saying he could hear their father’s rage when she spoke.

“I state it again, like father like daughter?! How humiliating to hear these echos [sic] of our father’s anger and racism broadcast about. Shame on my sister!” he said in a tweetresponding to a clip of her defending confederate statues. “As her brother, I am disgusted that she continues to support this presidential disgrace. They are two bullies at the pulpit … and what a profitable pulpit it has been for each. Shameful!” he said elsewhere. 

Also Read: Laura Ingraham to End Radio Show for Daily Podcast

During an interview with Vice last month, Curtis Ingraham said he and Laura had been raised in an “abusive” household with an alcoholic father who had also been a Nazi sympathizer. (probably a common theme amongst the constantly aggrieved)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> With the money he’s getting I doubt he would want to.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> USD grad Josh Johnson already knows the system and terminology. Kap was done long before his protesting innocent people being shot in the back.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

He helped so much he gets a get out of jail card! . . . for other friends and family it won't be so easy.

 U.S. Special Counsel Robert Mueller's office said on Tuesday President Donald Trump's ex-national security adviser Michael Flynn provided "substantial" cooperation with its probe into possible collusion between Trump's campaign team and Moscow.

Mueller's office said in a court filing Flynn assisted with the investigation "concerning links or coordination between the Russian government and individuals associated with the Trump campaign."

Flynn also provided "firsthand information about the content and context of interactions between the transition team and Russian government officials," the filing said.

Citing 19 interviews provided by Flynn to it and other federal prosecutors, Mueller's office asked a federal judge not to sentence him to prison.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laura Ingraham has many critics online, including it seems, her own brother.
> 
> On Tuesday, Curtis Ingraham let loose on his sister after her most recent Fox News broadcast, calling her the “queen of snipe” and saying he could hear their father’s rage when she spoke.
> 
> ...


This guy's a queer, isn't he?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, right.


A guttersnipe like you knows very little of the world beyond the sewer you occupy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A guttersnipe like you knows very little of the world beyond the sewer you occupy.


That douche was done as soon as he took a knee during my anthem. America didn't like it and capitalism spoke and is still speaking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He helped so much he gets a get out of jail card! . . . for other friends and family it won't be so easy.
> 
> U.S. Special Counsel Robert Mueller's office said on Tuesday President Donald Trump's ex-national security adviser Michael Flynn provided "substantial" cooperation with its probe into possible collusion between Trump's campaign team and Moscow.
> 
> ...


Just the opposite of what you think is more likely.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

Rudy Giuliani

✔@RudyGiuliani
https://twitter.com/RudyGiuliani/status/1068570837459050496

Mueller filed an indictment just as the President left for http://G-20.In  July he indicted the Russians who will never come here just before he left for Helsinki.Either could have been done earlier or later. Out of control!Supervision please?

Click on the //G-20 for the truth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He helped so much he gets a get out of jail card! . . . for other friends and family it won't be so easy.
> 
> U.S. Special Counsel Robert Mueller's office said on Tuesday President Donald Trump's ex-national security adviser Michael Flynn provided "substantial" cooperation with its probe into possible collusion between Trump's campaign team and Moscow.
> 
> ...


Lets see what Mueller’s boss had to say about the Russians:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A guttersnipe like you knows very little of the world beyond the sewer you occupy.


Isn’t the sewer your domain I’ole?  Isn’t that where rats thrive?


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

I read an interesting analysis today that in certain people brain waves can be observed that react in a way similar to brain waves associated with fear when they are told falsehoods that trigger their established beliefs.  Or, as I put it - "Suckers".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets see what Mueller’s boss had to say about the Russians:


Some things never get old.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Where's that cock sucker J Roberts?

*Ninth Circuit fully beclowns itself on illegal immigration*
Jazz Shaw Dec 05, 2018 9:21 AM





Out of control


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> USD grad Josh Johnson already knows the system and terminology. Kap was done long before his protesting innocent people being shot in the back.



Innocent "people"as in plural?... what a lemming.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's that cock sucker J Roberts?
> 
> *Ninth Circuit fully beclowns itself on illegal immigration*
> Jazz Shaw Dec 05, 2018 9:21 AM
> ...


Did you check your lap?

Oh, that's just your enlarged spleen. 

My bad...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did you check your lap?
> 
> Oh, that's just your enlarged spleen.
> 
> My bad...



Class clown...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 5, 2018)

They just recited the Apostle's Creed at HW's funeral. Trump thought it was a Rocky sequel screening. Doesn't. Even. Know. The. Words...

Don the Con just keeps conning on...


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He helped so much he gets a get out of jail card! . . . for other friends and family it won't be so easy.
> 
> U.S. Special Counsel Robert Mueller's office said on Tuesday President Donald Trump's ex-national security adviser Michael Flynn provided "substantial" cooperation with its probe into possible collusion between Trump's campaign team and Moscow.
> 
> ...


Rumors floating about that in the redacted portions of Mueller's supportive brief are indications that Flynn wore a wire when meeting with t and other WH principals.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

Needed a camera focused on t's face when Mulroney said this --


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm trying to decide whether t hasn't been to church often enough to know the Apostles' Creed, or whether he just can't read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*YIKES!*

*Transgender Miss Universe Contestant Now Odds-On Favorite To Win, Has Message For Trump, World *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm trying to decide whether t hasn't been to church often enough to know the Apostles' Creed, or whether he just can't read.


Keep us posted, would ya?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm trying to decide whether t hasn't been to church often enough to know the Apostles' Creed, or whether he just can't read.


Both.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*Bad News, Democrats, Your Top Candidate Is Bowing Out of the 2020 Race*
Posted at 2:30 pm on December 4, 2018 by streiff







Creepy Porn Lawyer is taking his clown hat out of the ring:


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I read an interesting analysis today that in certain people brain waves can be observed that react in a way similar to brain waves associated with fear when they are told falsehoods that trigger their established beliefs.  Or, as I put it - "Suckers".


Who does this...


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm gonna tap that when the word from economical genius Don the Con comes.
> 
> Folks are getting tired of Don the Con and Larry the Mouth's idiocracy. Money folk won't endure this stupidity long.
> 
> ...



*Being able to negotiate with YOUR neighbors is a solid trait.....*

*You need to start implementing that practice before your hostilities *
*alienate you to the closet again.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Bad News, Democrats, Your Top Candidate Is Bowing Out of the 2020 Race*
> Posted at 2:30 pm on December 4, 2018 by streiff
> 
> 
> ...



*He has to work, Trumps Lawyers ripped him and " Stormy " a new one......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I read an interesting analysis today that in certain people brain waves can be observed that react in a way similar to brain waves associated with fear when they are told falsehoods that trigger their established beliefs.  Or, as I put it - "Suckers".


*Hey LIAR/THIEF .....you really need to work on your sentence composition.....*
*Oh....and it's never too late to stop drinking from aluminum cans either....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I read an interesting analysis today that in certain people brain waves can be observed that react in a way similar to brain waves associated with fear when they are told falsehoods that trigger their established beliefs.  Or, as I put it - "Suckers".


Agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*Obama's FBI brass hollowed out, after latest resignation of key official*







Another top FBI official who helped oversee the Trump-Russia and Clinton email investigations is retiring, as the last traces of the bureau's embattled leadership team that once stood under Barack Obama's presidency disappear.



The official, Bill Priestap, will retire from his post as assistant director of the FBI’s counterintelligence division by the end of the year.


“Assistant Director Bill Priestap became eligible to retire and has chosen to do so after 20 years of service,” an FBI spokesperson told Fox News on Wednesday.

Priestap, who participated in the bureau’s investigation into Hillary Clinton’s private email server and the FBI’s initial probe into Russian meddling and potential collusion with Trump campaign associates during the 2016 presidential election, has testified before Congress on multiple occasions regarding the bureau’s handling of both investigations.






In this July 26, 2017 photo, Bill Priestap, assistant director of the FBI's Counterintelligence Division, testifies during a Judiciary Committee hearing into alleged collusion between Russian and the Trump campaign. (Reuters)


His departure, which reportedly was unrelated to the controversies surrounding those investigations, is significant, as it marks the de facto end of the Obama-era leadership team -- which has been steadily disbanding since the early months of the Trump administration amid a combination of firings and retirements.

Here’s a look at other top Obama FBI officials who have since left the bureau, or been removed:

*Former FBI Director James Comey*

James Comey, the highest-profile of the lot, was the first to go, though he has remained in the spotlight ever since his departure. President Trump fired Comey on May 9, 2017, after a recommendation from Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, who pegged his advice on Comey’s handling of the Clinton investigation, though other factors are suspected of playing a role.

Comey has been hit with scrutiny from both sides of the aisle over the bureau’s handling of the Clinton probe. Comey first announced in July 2016, during the heat of the presidential race, that he would recommend no charges against the former secretary of state while calling her handling of classified information on her server “extremely careless.” But just days before voters cast their presidential ballots, on Oct. 28 2016, Comey unilaterally announced he would re-open the investigation due to new emails uncovered on the laptop of Anthony Weiner—the husband of Clinton confidante Huma Abedin. Clinton and Democrats have argued that his actions contributed to her loss.

Video
When Trump took office, Comey decided to memorialize conversations between the two regarding the FBI’s investigation into Russian meddling. One of the memos detailed a conversation the two had in February 2017 regarding Trump’s former National Security Adviser Michael Flynn, and his communications with Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak. According to Comey’s memo, Trump asked that the former director shut down the investigation into Flynn, allegedly making the infamous statement: “I hope you can let this go.”

Comey ultimately shared the memos with his friend, Columbia Law School Professor Daniel Richman, who now serves as his attorney, with the intention of Richman leaking the memos to the press to spur the appointment of a special counsel. One week after Comey was fired, Rosenstein, who oversaw the Justice Department Russia investigation after former Attorney General Jeff Sessions recused himself, appointed Special Counsel Robert Mueller to investigate.

Comey is slated to return to Capitol Hill in the coming days, appearing before the House Judiciary Committee to share his testimony on both the Clinton and Trump probes in a closed-door setting.

*Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe*

Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, who was Comey’s No. 2 and tasked with leading the bureau upon his termination, was fired by former Attorney General Jeff Sessions in March, just days before he would have been eligible for a lifetime pension, after it was determined that he lied to investigators reviewing the bureau’s probe of Clinton’s server.

Sessions fired McCabe after the DOJ inspector general revealed McCabe had made “an unauthorized disclosure to the news media and lacked candor –including under oath—on multiple occasions.” Inspector General Michael Horowitz determined that McCabe had not been forthcoming in regard to the handling of the probe, which in turn, sparked a disciplinary process that recommended McCabe’s firing.

Video
That probe, though, was kick-started by Comey, who admitted to ordering the investigation this spring during an interview on his media blitz to promote his memoir. Comey said he believed McCabe was a “good person,” but that he “lied.”

McCabe, who served as acting FBI director from May 2017 until August 2017, when FBI Director Christopher Wray was confirmed to his post, was removed as Wray’s deputy in January after months of conflict-of-interest complaints from Republicans, including the president.

McCabe also led the bureau during the early months of the Russia investigation. Republicans accused McCabe of abusing the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA), by signing FISA warrants targeting former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page.

*Peter Strzok and Lisa Page*

Peter Strzok, a former senior counterintelligence agent, and Lisa Page, who worked as FBI general counsel, both left the bureau after a raging controversy over their apparent political bias.

Strzok and Page, who were romantically involved, first fell under intense scrutiny in December 2017, when the Justice Department inspector general revealed the two exchanged numerous anti-Trump text messages, dating back to 2016. The two discussed 2016 campaign politics and repeatedly blasted Trump. Some text messages also reflected apparent concern about being too tough on Clinton during the email probe.

One text message from Strzok to Page even vowed to “stop” Trump from becoming president.

Page and Strzok both worked on Mueller’s Russia investigation. Page left the special counsel’s office in the summer of 2017 after serving a short detail, and Strzok was removed and reassigned to the FBI’s Human Resources division after the politically charged text messages were uncovered last year.

Video
Both Page and Strzok testified on Capitol Hill this summer—Page in a closed-door setting, and Strzok in an hours-long public grilling before the House Oversight Committee. In May, Page resigned from her post at the bureau. Strzok first lost his security clearance, and then was escorted from his FBI office. By August, Strzok was officially fired.

The inspector general is currently investigating whether Strzok’s anti-Trump bias factored into the launch of the bureau’s Russia investigation.

*James Baker*

James Baker served as FBI’s general counsel and left the bureau on May 4—the same day as Lisa Page.






James Baker, former FBI general counsel, left the bureau in May. (FBI)

Baker, a top FBI lawyer, was reassigned in late 2017 as an adviser to current FBI Director Wray, after being the subject of a Justice Department investigation on the suspicion of leaking classified information about the salacious anti-Trump dossier to a journalist.

Baker currently is a visiting fellow of governance studies at The Brookings Institution.

*James Rybicki*

James Rybicki, who served as chief of staff to Comey, left the FBI in January. He served as chief of staff to Wray in the first months of his leadership but left the bureau amid scrutiny over his role in the Clinton email investigation.






Former FBI Chief of Staff Jim Rybicki. (AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*WATCH: Bitter Hillary Clinton Snubs Melania Trump At Funeral *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Obama's FBI brass hollowed out, after latest resignation of key offic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEP STATE! WATCH OUT! Mueller will expose them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> DEEP STATE! WATCH OUT! Mueller will expose them.


I wish, he sure doesn't act like a republican.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Bitter Hillary Clinton Snubs Melania Trump At Funeral *
> By Ryan Saavedra



*There's one " Hot " poker in HELL just waiting for her ( The Hildabeasts ) arrival......*


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wish, he sure doesn't act like a republican.


Sure he does. He has acted like a Republican his entire adult life, if you read up on him.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 5, 2018)

Here's a good little lesson on Don the Con from Bob "Gonna be a cell mate with O'Bummer" Mueller.

https://archives.fbi.gov/archives/news/speeches/the-evolving-organized-crime-threat


----------



## Friesland (Dec 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Class clown...


True dat. I'm the classiest clown in town.

Don the Con is, sadly, a classless con. Sad. And so many of his campaign buddies on their way to be classless ex-cons... Funny dat.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh, and _prettig sinterklaasfeest _to all. Don't forget to put out your clogs! (if you were good!!)


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> True dat. I'm the classiest clown in town.
> 
> Don the Con is, sadly, a classless con. Sad. And so many of his campaign buddies on their way to be classless ex-cons... Funny dat.


Pick up the phone and make the call before its too late. There is help out there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Bitter Hillary Clinton Snubs Melania Trump At Funeral *
> By Ryan Saavedra


Hilarious how you buy into the fabricated BS because you want to so badly . . . just like your belief in t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious how you buy into the fabricated BS because you want to so badly . . . just like your belief in t.


Not fabricated, HRC didn't acknowledge Trump.
She, like you are just a pathetic sore loser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not fabricated, HRC didn't acknowledge Trump.
> She, like you are just a pathetic sore loser.


Like always you see things opposite of reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always you see things opposite of reality.


Probably.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*Back to Reality.*






*After Turning Michael Flynn’s Life Into A Living Hell, Mueller Recommends Little Or No Jail Time*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

messy said:


> DEEP STATE! WATCH OUT! Mueller will expose them.


Maybe,

Is the Special Counsel About to Hammer Tony Podesta? 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Bill Clinton
*ICYMI: DOJ Indicted Democratic Mega Donor For Defrauding the Military to Win $8 Billion Defense Contract*

A similar situation occurred with the National Afghan Trucking (NAT) contract, which was a $984 million contract that required Anham to supply trucking services to the U.S. Military in Afghanistan. Instead of shipping trucks directly to Afghanistan, Anham allegedly violated sanctions against Iran and transported trucks through the country. 

The indictment alleges that the defendants’ conduct violated laws prohibiting fraud, commercial activity with Iran, and international money laundering.      

Derek Hunter
Abul Huda Farouki, 75; his brother Mazen Farouki, 73; and Salah Maarouf, 71, were each charged in an indictment filed in the District of Columbia with two counts of major fraud, one count of conspiracy to violate the restrictions on doing business with Iran, four counts of substantive violations of those restrictions, and one count of conspiracy to commit international money laundering.

Abul Huda Farouki was the chief executive officer of Anham and a major Democratic donor. He had previously donated to Bill Clinton, Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton. He was also a former member of the Clinton Global Initiative. Farouki's company was awarded contracts when President Obama was in office and Hillary Clinton served as Secretary of State


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

The Winning is Beginning! 
The Trumponomics is singing!
All the winning that he bringing!

(Kids, dunno if you heard, but he's a money laundering con... just saying')


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

messy said:


> DEEP STATE! WATCH OUT! Mueller will expose them.


Attempting to use the DOJ and other law enforcement to go after political rivals, as t wants to do, is as deep state/banana republic as it gets. These are dark, anti-American days we are going through. History will not be kind to those who are working against our best interests and those that believe they aren't and support them.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wish, he sure doesn't act like a republican.


You mean he's not a money-laundering, racist con? That's not all Republicans, Racist Joe, just a few too many like your, Trump's circle and McConnell...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You mean he's not a money-laundering, racist con? That's not all Republicans, Racist Joe, just a few too many like your, Trump's circle and McConnell...


Trumpians, like t, are neither Republican nor Democrat. They have been conned into attempting to help "Make Trump Great for Once" . . . he's been an aggrieved outsider (grifter) all his life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The Winning is Beginning!
> The Trumponomics is singing!
> All the winning that he bringing!
> 
> ...


I thought this was Obamas' economy?


----------



## messy (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought this was Obamas' economy?


This was Obama’s economy, per reasonable and customary viewpoints, for the first year.


----------



## messy (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe,
> 
> Is the Special Counsel About to Hammer Tony Podesta?
> Katie Pavlich


No question you’d have to be an MSM idiot to think the Mueller investigation is about Trump and his cronies.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The Winning is Beginning!
> The Trumponomics is singing!
> All the winning that he bringing!
> 
> ...


Obama's fault.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

He can't read or is just opposed to religion . . . or both?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/every-president-recited-prayer-except-084050034.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

messy said:


> This was Obama’s economy, per reasonable and customary viewpoints, for the first year.


Which way is the wind blowing today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He can't read or is just opposed to religion . . . or both?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/every-president-recited-prayer-except-084050034.html


What a Yahoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

messy said:


> This was Obama’s economy, per reasonable and customary viewpoints, for the first year.


"reasonable and customary", does not apply to t or his band of brainwashed buffoons.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

Well, the silver lining (or maybe "Gold Standard pre-1971 lining...") for today is maybe our economical genius Franz-Joseph IZ will get his spigot turned back on... or at least turned off more slowly (watch them job #s tomorrow, economical fans! Housing and inversion are worrying folks.)

Meanwhile, we are all tired of the winning (except us short people...)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*2020*

*Fauxcahontas Fiasco: NYT Admits DNA Test ‘Darkened Lingering Cloud’ over 2020 Hopes

Total Surrender: Dems Urge ’Strong Apology’ to Repair Damage*

The problem for Elizabeth Warren is that the window to clear up this legitimate scandal up has forever closed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "reasonable and customary", does not apply to t or his band of brainwashed buffoons.


..................and it does to you?
Urine idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*CHina*


*Hmmm: Canada arrests China telecom exec, will extradite to US*
Ed Morrissey Dec 06, 2018 10:01 AM





Coincidence


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

Sure the Dow maybe tanking, house may be cold, the 2-10 may be flat, but at least Trump took care of the trade surplus like he promised...

(Ok, new Freisnance economical genuiz quis: The US did have a $12 million/year trade surplus with China in one product. Who can name that (hint alert!) commodity? Winner gets more Friesnance economical geniuz analysis!)

kek.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Obama's fault.


He acted like a 4-year-old who didn't want to be there.  

Did you notice the pouty face every time someone said what a good President GHWB had been?  Perhaps he was thinking ahead to what people would say after his departure, things like "Thank God that's over".


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> He acted like a 4-year-old who didn't want to be there.
> 
> Did you notice the pouty face every time someone said what a good President GHWB had been?  Perhaps he was thinking ahead to what people would say after his departure, things like "Thank God that's over".


Why did you quote my post wife beater?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sure the Dow maybe tanking, house may be cold, the 2-10 may be flat, but at least Trump took care of the trade surplus like he promised...
> 
> (Ok, new Freisnance economical genuiz quis: The US did have a $12 million/year trade surplus with China in one product. Who can name that (hint alert!) commodity? Winner gets more Friesnance economical geniuz analysis!)
> 
> kek.


TDS.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> TDS.


I am dropping by more often simply to laugh at you, Go Bear Go! It makes me very happy to see how stupid you still are.

Now, did you answer my quis queztion clever friend?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I am dropping by more often simply to laugh at you, Go Bear Go! It makes me very happy to see how stupid you still are.
> 
> Now, did you answer my quis queztion clever friend?


It iz funny when you call people stupid.
Who did you vote for again?


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> TDS.


Isn't it about time you guys started telling us what a great guy Pence is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't it about time you guys started telling us what a great guy Pence is?


Isn't he?


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't he?


Still married to his first wife, never declared bankruptcy, hasn't been sued (or had a self-named business sued) for fraud or non-payment, never made hush payments to hookers, while he was Governor of Indiana he didn't fire anybody investigating him - got anything more?

Already he looks like several steps up from our current position.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I am dropping by more often simply to laugh at you, Go Bear Go! It makes me very happy to see how stupid you still are.
> 
> Now, did you answer my quis queztion clever friend?


Wow  Friesfish so personal. Why?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't it about time you guys started telling us what a great guy Pence is?


Nice fella.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Still married to his first wife, never declared bankruptcy, hasn't been sued (or had a self-named business sued) for fraud or non-payment, never made hush payments to hookers, while he was Governor of Indiana he didn't fire anybody investigating him - got anything more?
> 
> Already he looks like several steps up from our current position.


Lets sign him up. I'm good with that.
What's the chances you people will leave him alone to do his job?


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets sign him up. I'm good with that.
> What's the chances you people will leave him alone to do his job?


Depends on what he tries to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Depends on what he tries to do.


Pence seems to be the only one not attempting to 'cash in' on his position within the t admin, so far. He has, though, had to swallow a LOT of pride, integrity, religious belief and t-scum in the process.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pence seems to be the only one not attempting to 'cash in' on his position within the t admin, so far. He has, though, had to swallow a LOT of pride, integrity, religious belief and t-scum in the process.


I agree, pence is just like the Clintons and the obamas.
You fricken idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Depends on what he tries to do.


I agree, the answer is Zfuckingero.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pence seems to be the only one not attempting to 'cash in' on his position within the t admin, so far. He has, though, had to swallow a LOT of pride, integrity, religious belief and t-scum in the process.


When he was Governor, he was a hard-core FTP party man.  It will be interesting to see what he does with a bigger stick at his disposal.


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Here's a good little lesson on Don the Con from Bob "Gonna be a cell mate with O'Bummer" Mueller.
> 
> https://archives.fbi.gov/archives/news/speeches/the-evolving-organized-crime-threat



*You represent your Party quite well.....You're one Lying smelly Jackass..*
*The above article has absolutely NOTHING to do with then citizen Donald J. Trump.*
*But it does mention some of the scumbags Dirty Cop Robert Mueller has slept with.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*Wild-Eyed Leftist*





* 
*
*OCASIO CORTEZ: Climate Governance Will Create 'Economic, Social, and Racial Justice'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh, I'm Gonna Fight Him: Brenda Snipes Is Not Leaving Quietly In Election Spat With Rick Scott

*Yarn | Well, that's my name. No shit. ~ National Lampoon's Christmas ...*

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/bf59a59d-06ee-44df-8f78-91dd51a58c75


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wow  Friesfish so personal. Why?


Must be that time of the month.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> When he was Governor, he was a hard-core FTP party man.  It will be interesting to see what he does with a bigger stick at his disposal.


He'll do,

* Mike Pence On The Issues: Abortion, Gay Rights, Immigration and More *
*A look at Mike Pence's record on several key election issues.*
By Marc Torrence, Patch National Staff  | Jul 15, 2016 1:25 pm ET | Updated Jul 15, 2016 9:25 pm ET 
17

Indiana Gov. Mike Pence doesn't exactly see eye-to-eye with his new boss, Donald Trump, on all the issues. The two have some different ideas about trade and gay rights, among others.



Here's a look at where Pence stands on some key campaign issues:


*Abortion: *As governor, Pence signed into law a sweeping bill banning abortion if a fetus has a "genetic abnormality" such as Down syndrome and holding doctors legally liable if they had knowingly performed such procedures. The law also required that aborted fetal tissue be buried or cremated. A federal judge blocked the law from going into effect.

*The environment: *Pence has frequently expressed skepticism about the reality of climate change and fought back against key environmental acts designed to curb carbon emissions. In 2014, he told NBC's Chuck Todd that he doesn't know if climate change "is a resolved issue in science today." He wrote a letter to President Obama in 2015 saying he wouldn't comply with new Environmental Protection Agency regulations for coal plants.


*Guns: *Pence has an "A" rating from the NRA, and while in Congress he regularly voted with the gun lobby. That included voting against an assault weapons ban — something Trump has mentioned supporting during this election.

*Immigration:* In a December tweet, Pence called Trump's ban on Muslims entering the United States "offensive and unconstitutional." He has, though, supported strict immigration measures and opposed the resettlement of Syrian refugees in Indiana.

*LGBT rights: *Pence helped pass one of the nation's first "religious freedom" laws that protected people and businesses who wanted to refuse service to LGBT people if they cited religious objections. After businesses pulled out of expansion plans into the state, Pence faced immense pressure to roll back the law, which he did. Trump has actually been fairly open when it comes to rights for gay and transgender people.

*Trade:* Pence has offered support for the Trans Pacific Partnership, which Trump has routinely attacked, going so far as to call it a "rape" of the country. Pence in 2014 said, "Trade means jobs, but trade also means security. The time has come for all of us to urge the swift adoption of the Trans Pacific Partnership


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It iz funny when you call people stupid.
> Who did you vote for again?


Katie Hill. About 20 times. (I have an extensive wardrobe in my car.)

Who did you vote for? Drunken Hunter?


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Drunken Hunter?


I am sad that I didn't think of that myself.


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "reasonable and customary", does not apply to t or his band of brainwashed buffoons.


*A. It's reasonable to assume almost all Democrats are Criminal.*
*B. It's become customary for Democrats to steal elections in order to win.*
*C. It's a given that Democrats are Brainwashed buffoons.*
*D. All of the above.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Still married to his first wife, never declared bankruptcy, hasn't been sued (or had a self-named business sued) for fraud or non-payment, never made hush payments to hookers, while he was Governor of Indiana he didn't fire anybody investigating him - got anything more?
> 
> Already he looks like several steps up from our current position.



*Did the Clinton's declare BK ?*
*Did the Clinton's have involvement in Vince Fosters death ?*
*Did William Jefferson Clinton pay off Hookers ?*
*Did anyone ever sue the Clinton's for fraud or non-payment ?*
*Did the Clinton's ever fire anyone investigating them ?*

*Did the Obama's declare BK ?*
*Did Obama have deaths associated with him ?*
*Did Barry Soetoro aka Barrack Hussain Obama pay off Hookers ?*
*Did anyone ever sue the Obama's for fraud or non-payment ?*
*Did the Obama's ever fire anyone investigating them ?*

*You voted/supported both....*

*Oh what about your " Buddy " Filthy Filner....now there's a piece of work !*


*You voted/supported him.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I am sad that I didn't think of that myself.


Sober up Magoo and you might have clever thoughts....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Nolte: Classy Bush Funeral Reminds Us of Just How Awful the McCain Family Is
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/06/nolte-classy-bush-funeral-reminds-us-of-just-how-awful-the-mccain-family-is/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwibx-7ltYzfAhX5HTQIHSwmBfcQqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw307KFRuoewzx8wJ-wz5XXp&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nolte: Classy Bush Funeral Reminds Us of Just How Awful the McCain Family Is
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/06/nolte-classy-bush-funeral-reminds-us-of-just-how-awful-the-mccain-family-is/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwibx-7ltYzfAhX5HTQIHSwmBfcQqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw307KFRuoewzx8wJ-wz5XXp&ampcf=1


You truly are a piece of shit.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 6, 2018)

I think we should just pass the ball around instead of running up the score, the other team only has 10 players on the field and they look exhausted.  Will the losing team blame the refs for 9-0 loss, or actually figure out it is their idiot egotistical coach that is the problem?
Trump does remind me of some mega clubs coaching directors.


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a piece of shit.



*Ahhh....The TRUTH hurts like a Cold Slap of filthy " McCain " in the face......dozentit !*

*Rodent... I have to say you truly are one uninformed " piece of shit ".*


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Dominic said:


> I think we should just pass the ball around instead of running up the score, the other team only has 10 players on the field and they look exhausted.  Will the losing team blame the refs for 9-0 loss, or actually figure out it is their idiot egotistical coach that is the problem?
> Trump does remind me of some mega clubs coaching directors.


*I've used that style of analogy before.....

" Cept " Democrats are a full squad of Dirty Lying Players coached by crying Chuck Schumer who hired the Local
alcoholic center Ref Robert Mueller and his two crooked calling cronies Andrew Weissmann and Micheal Dreeban
as AR's.....

Team Burro can't get the ball past the fifty yard line without running into their own players and insulting Team
Trump ....they had Comey and Blumenthal as forwards, but they are both out due to self inflicted injuries. Now
Cryin Chuck sent out Bob Menendez and Jerry Nadler, cept one sits down and pontificates what he can do while the
other is off in the stands chasing ....well you know his reputation. Your poor Goalie Chris Coons is lost in the net
while the back line of Kamala Harris and Cory Booker are flirting with each other, your midfield is a mess...
Adam Schiff, Eric Swallwell, Ted Lieu and Maxine Waters are oblivious to the game format and are just focused on
grand standing and lying about the TRUTH....
The rest on the bench are just exhausted from the BS flyin out of " Coach " Chuck U Schumers mouth at Team
Trumps Coach....

Every time the ball goes in the net for Team Trump the Alcoholic Ref calls it back and resets the play based on
an obscure hallucination he's having at the moment from Vietnam....
Team Trump is winning, the truthful score just isn't being shown yet !

Team Burro is from that Mega Club " The Swamp Dwellers FC "  and there about to fold due to misappropriation of
club funds.....*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 6, 2018)

It's almost like Trustfund Swanson thinks Dons... (wait for it...) a Con... Sad...

"Fox News Host Tucker Carlson, who regularly praises Donald Trump on his show "Tucker Carlson Tonight," bashed the president in a rare interview with Swiss Publication Die Weltwoche.

On Tuesday, during an interview with Urs Gehriger, Die Weltwoche’s editor, Tucker admitted that he “hates” when Trump boasts and unleashed a variety of insults criticizing the Commander-in-Chief.

“It’s not my culture, I didn’t grow up like that,” he said, explaining his distaste for boasting.

After being asked whether be believed Trump has kept the promises he made during his campaign, Carlson responded: “No.”

“His chief promises were that he would build the wall, defund planned parenthood, and repeal Obamacare, and he hasn’t done any of those things,” the notorious Fox News host continued, before attributing the reason to perhaps Trump’s inability to keep focus.

“I don’t think he’s capable of sustained focus,” he continued. “I don’t think Congress is on his side. I don’t think his own agencies support him.”"

https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-tucker-carlson-trump-breaks-promises-doesnt-understand-system-and-1248410


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a piece of shit.


Whatever you say whiskers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's almost like Trustfund Swanson thinks Dons... (wait for it...) a Con... Sad...
> 
> "Fox News Host Tucker Carlson, who regularly praises Donald Trump on his show "Tucker Carlson Tonight," bashed the president in a rare interview with Swiss Publication Die Weltwoche.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show you don't know much about Tucker.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy's a queer, isn't he?


Are you insecure with your sexuality sheriff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds like a good, typical Democrat.


Basta! Celebrity lawyer, former 2020 hopeful Michael Avenatti in even more financial trouble

Posted at 7:48 pm on December 06, 2018 by Brett T.


Celebrity lawyer Michael Avenatti already released a statement saying that he’s dropping his plans to run for president on the Democratic ticket in 2020, so there’s no way that any new bad news can hurt his chances — which is a shame because it was kind of fun watching him gear up for a presidential run.







We already knew he has financial troubles: in October, a judge ordered Avenatti to pay $4.85 million in back pay to former partner Jason Frank. Also, he was being evicted from his office for nonpayment of four months’ rent.

Now the Washington Examiner reports that Avenatti is on the hook for child and spousal support.



Orange County Judge Carol Henson on Tuesday ordered some of Avenatti’s assets be liquidated and sold for back child and spousal support.

Although the total amount Avenatti owes is unclear, he was previously ordered to pay more than $150,000 a month in child and spousal support.

In Tuesday’s order, Henson said Avenatti must pay at least $80,000 to Lisa Storie-Avenatti on top of the transferred assets by Jan. 2.

Among those assets are a 2017 Ferrari GT Spider, five watches including a Rolex that retails for $12,000, a sculpture by famed architect Frank Gehry and a six-seat business jet worth millions.

Not the Ferrari!


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just goes to show you don't know much about Tucker.


I know enough to tell you he’s starting to turn on Trumpy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ahhh....The TRUTH hurts like a Cold Slap of filthy " McCain " in the face......dozentit !*
> 
> *Rodent... I have to say you truly are one uninformed " piece of shit ".*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a good, typical Democrat.
> 
> 
> Basta! Celebrity lawyer, former 2020 hopeful Michael Avenatti in even more financial trouble
> ...


Zzzzzzz... lies lies.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever you say whiskers.


Sheriff he knows you well. I would have gone with RACIST  POS. But I’m sure you get called that daily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Are you insecure with your sexuality sheriff.


No, why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I know enough to tell you he’s starting to turn on Trumpy.


Tucker, like a bunch of us people weren't really on Trump's side until you people started in with all the lies and deciept to oust him, a legally elected  president, then we had to circle the wagons. I love a lot of what he is doing, but mostly how he is upsetting  the apple cart and undoing what Obama did, all while putting America first, which Obama never ever even thought of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff he knows you well. I would have gone with RACIST  POS. But I’m sure you get called that daily.


That's getting kind of personal, getting emotional is a sure sign you are losing. No surprise here.
There is no such thing as racism, it's all in your head.


Hate Crime Hoax: Drake University Student Admits to Sending Racist Notes to Herself, Others
See what I mean?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/12/06/hate-crime-hoax-drake-university-student-admits-to-sending-racist-notes-to-herself-others/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjW3J7L44zfAhUEQKwKHWjTAdUQqUMwCHoECAwQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0ZplUt6klvovW_fbMvBbfH


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> They just recited the Apostle's Creed at HW's funeral. Trump thought it was a Rocky sequel screening. Doesn't. Even. Know. The. Words...
> 
> Don the Con just keeps conning on...


Speaking of Cons, how goes Friesland U?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Rumors floating about that in the redacted portions of Mueller's supportive brief are indications that Flynn wore a wire when meeting with t and other WH principals.


Rumors and indicatons.  Hanapaa!!  You people know too much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Needed a camera focused on t's face when Mulroney said this --


They tell me Joy Behar threatened to leave the View.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm trying to decide whether t hasn't been to church often enough to know the Apostles' Creed, or whether he just can't read.


Have another Folgers and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Both.


How crappy a candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The Winning is Beginning!
> The Trumponomics is singing!
> All the winning that he bringing!
> 
> ...


It’s a good thing we got you QE spigot boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Attempting to use the DOJ and other law enforcement to go after political rivals, as t wants to do, is as deep state/banana republic as it gets. These are dark, anti-American days we are going through. History will not be kind to those who are working against our best interests and those that believe they aren't and support them.


You go to Friesland U?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trumpians, like t, are neither Republican nor Democrat. They have been conned into attempting to help "Make Trump Great for Once" . . . he's been an aggrieved outsider (grifter) all his life.


Mazie is right.  You people know too much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

messy said:


> This was Obama’s economy, per reasonable and customary viewpoints, for the first year.


Did you learn that at Friesland U?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "reasonable and customary", does not apply to t or his band of brainwashed buffoons.


How did you smart people let it all happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Well, the silver lining (or maybe "Gold Standard pre-1971 lining...") for today is maybe our economical genius Franz-Joseph IZ will get his spigot turned back on... or at least turned off more slowly (watch them job #s tomorrow, economical fans! Housing and inversion are worrying folks.)
> 
> Meanwhile, we are all tired of the winning (except us short people...)
> 
> View attachment 3572


Interest rates are prices. They impart information. They tell a business person whether or not to undertake a certain capital investment. They measure financial risk. They translate the value of future cash flows into present-day dollars. Manipulate those prices — as central banks the world over compulsively do — and you distort information, therefore perception and judgment.

Interest rates ought to be discovered in the market, not administered from on high. They can’t do their essential work if someone, say a central bank, is muscling them around. Let’s get the central banks out of the business of using interest rates — and stock prices and exchange rates, too – as instruments of national policy. Today, investors live in a hall of mirrors: They don’t know which values are real and which are distorted by monetary manipulation. Market-determined rates will help restore clarity.--http://www.nationalreview.com/article/441128/james-grant-monetary-manipulation-must-end


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sure the Dow maybe tanking, house may be cold, the 2-10 may be flat, but at least Trump took care of the trade surplus like he promised...
> 
> (Ok, new Freisnance economical genuiz quis: The US did have a $12 million/year trade surplus with China in one product. Who can name that (hint alert!) commodity? Winner gets more Friesnance economical geniuz analysis!)
> 
> kek.


Let that drip out of the spigot.  Let the winning continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> He acted like a 4-year-old who didn't want to be there.
> 
> Did you notice the pouty face every time someone said what a good President GHWB had been?  Perhaps he was thinking ahead to what people would say after his departure, things like "Thank God that's over".


Speaking of pouty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Still married to his first wife, never declared bankruptcy, hasn't been sued (or had a self-named business sued) for fraud or non-payment, never made hush payments to hookers, while he was Governor of Indiana he didn't fire anybody investigating him - got anything more?
> 
> Already he looks like several steps up from our current position.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pence seems to be the only one not attempting to 'cash in' on his position within the t admin, so far. He has, though, had to swallow a LOT of pride, integrity, religious belief and t-scum in the process.


Easy whiskers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Wild-Eyed Leftist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny hearing her calling out her fellow dems to pay their interns the min wage.   That way politicians get to see the labor market at work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I am sad that I didn't think of that myself.


Maybe you didn’t want to risk offending anyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

DNC Chair Laments Influence of Church on Voters
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2018/12/07/dnc-chair-church-voters-n2537133?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiCzrC_5o3fAhUDOKwKHZCtBNgQqUMwAXoECAsQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1WCPvZ3vp6dBLAHJMvOd4u&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Then get the fuck out!

*Housekeeper at Trump's New Jersey golf club tells newspaper she is undocumented*
with the New York Times.

The woman, 45-year-old Victorina Morales, said she came to the United States from Guatemala and has worked at the golf club for the past five years.




In an interview Thursday evening with The Washington Post from her attorney's office, Morales said she has not been fired or heard from her employer since the publication of the Times article, in which she said she presented phony identity documents when she was hired at Trump National Golf Club.

Morales said she was scheduled to report to work Friday but did not plan to go, and said she made the decision to come forward because of mistreatment by her direct supervisor at the golf resort, including what she described as "physical abuse" on three occasions.


"I'm tired of being humiliated and treated like a stupid person," she said in Spanish during a brief interview. "We're just immigrants who don't have papers."

Immigration and Customs Enforcement, the agency charged with detaining and deporting immigrants who lack legal status, did not respond to questions asking about the case.

"We have tens of thousands of employees across our properties and have very strict hiring practices," Trump Organization spokeswoman Amanda Miller wrote in an email, without specifically addressing the article about Morales.

"If any employee submitted false documentation in an attempt to circumvent the law, they will be terminated immediately," Miller said.



President Donald Trump issued a proclamation Friday to deny asylum to migrants who enter the country illegally, tightening the border as caravans of Central Americans slowly approach the United States. The plan was immediately challenged in court.

Trump invoked the same powers he used last year...

Romero also said he is also considering what he called "employment action" against the Trump Organization for what he said were potential violations of state anti-discrimination laws on behalf of Morales and another client, Sandra Diaz, who also worked at the golf club illegally.

Trump built his 2016 presidential campaign around a hard-line stance against illegal immigration. He called for a wall along the U.S.-Mexico border, mass deportations of the undocumented, and an expansion of E-Verify, the federal government's online tool to check whether employees are legally eligible to work.

During that campaign, Trump said his own businesses already used the system - which, in most states, is voluntary for employers.



President Donald Trump said Thursday he intends to take executive action next week to end the "abuse" of the U.S. asylum system, a plan that could include "massive tent cities" at the southern border aimed at holding migrants indefinitely and making it more difficult for them to remain in the country.

...
As president, Trump listed E-Verify among his immigration priorities and requested $23 million in his 2019 budget proposal to expand the program for mandatory nationwide use.

But in recent months, he has largely gone quiet on the program, preferring to focus his immigration rhetoric on migrants at the Mexico border.

His silence on the issue has, to the dismay of some conservatives, drained momentum from one of their top policy goals.

"The president has been half-serious about stopping illegal immigration by not taking away the jobs magnet," said Roy Beck, president of NumbersUSA, a group pushing to reduce immigration. Beck said Trump has "let us down in his promise to help American workers" because he hasn't "put his shoulder behind a mandatory E-Verify bill."

According to the Times, Morales said that managers at Trump's club had taken steps to help her evade detection as an undocumented worker.

Another club staffer drove her to work, the paper reported, because she could not legally obtain a driver's license. And after a problem was discovered with her old phony documents, the Times reported that a club supervisor directed her to an employee who helped her obtain new phony ones.

The Times story was posted online on Thursday afternoon. Marc Lacey, the Times's national editor, wrote on Twitter that Morales had been notified a day earlier that the story would be posted and that she did not go to work Thursday


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DNC Chair Laments Influence of Church on Voters
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2018/12/07/dnc-chair-church-voters-n2537133?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiCzrC_5o3fAhUDOKwKHZCtBNgQqUMwAXoECAsQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1WCPvZ3vp6dBLAHJMvOd4u&ampcf=1


Shouldn’t this post be in the How Dems display their intel thread?


----------



## Booter (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of pouty.


11 of your last 12 posts?  Pout on Tariff Boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

The sun feels good today.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 7, 2018)

Who wears short-shorts? We wear short-shorts!

I'm standing by the tap, Iz. Just say gehen!


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Are you insecure with your sexuality sheriff.


*What now.... are you " Stupidly " projecting your insecurities Fishysmellinpuka...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What now.... are you " Stupidly " projecting your insecurities Fishysmellinpuka...*


IDK what's with these liberal deviants and their lust for me.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK what's with these liberal deviants and their lust for me.



*I've been throwin a lot back in the drink lately due to the " smell "...*
*Sumptin in the water is knottin up their brain stem n rottin the*
*limbic region....mixed up tendencies of lust must be the result.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

*VIVA LA FRANCE.

I wonder what would happen if you shot a few of the trouble makers?*


*Paris Tinderbox: Brace for Weekend Violence…

…Police Union Chief Tells Staff to Join Protests…

…Macron to Deploy Military…

…Tax Offices Firebombed…

…Mass Destruction of Traffic Cameras*
8,178


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What now.... are you " Stupidly " projecting your insecurities Fishysmellinpuka...*


I’m very secure with my sexuality thank you. It’s so sweet of you to come to the sheriff rescue. Perhaps you’ll do the same for Trump Jr?  “ You know” the soon to be a conspiracy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK what's with these liberal deviants and their lust for me.


Awwwww sheriff do you feel attacked ? NOnono.. is going to defend you from now on ok. Would it be safe to say you have a certain kinda lust for immigrants too? Or does that just apply to people that say thing you don’t like.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I've been throwin a lot back in the drink lately due to the " smell "...*
> *Sumptin in the water is knottin up their brain stem n rottin the*
> *limbic region....mixed up tendencies of lust must be the result.*


LOL !!! I’d love to read your comics to my grandparents!!! 
“Limbic” “sumptin” keep it coming nonono. You got me laughing!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Awwwww sheriff do you feel attacked ? NOnono.. is going to defend you from now on ok. Would it be safe to say you have a certain kinda lust for immigrants too? Or does that just apply to people that say thing you don’t like.


Are you talking illegal immigrants?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 7, 2018)

And today, another lesson in the perils of QE... Perhaps Don the Con was finally right: America is about to say "enough of this winning, you fooking criminal con. No more Winning!!" Hey, who wears short-shorts? I'm going scuba-diving for Xmas. What you all doing?

*Dow tanks 558 points ending stomach-churning week*

“This market volatility is all about trade” Robert Wolf, former chairman and CEO UBS Americas, told FOX Business.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/markets-us-stocks-tumble-after-weak-jobs-report


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking illegal immigrants?


Can you tell me what the difference between a legal one and a non legal one looks like ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

The sun feels good today.


Friesland said:


> And today, another lesson in the perils of QE... Perhaps Don the Con was finally right: America is about to say "enough of this winning, you fooking criminal con. No more Winning!!" Hey, who wears short-shorts? I'm going scuba-diving for Xmas. What you all doing?
> 
> *Dow tanks 558 points ending stomach-churning week*
> 
> ...


Your time is coming soon Spigot boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Can you tell me what the difference between a legal one and a non legal one looks like ?


Unfortunately not all the time, that is why stereotyping is so important.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The sun feels good today.
> Your time is coming soon Spigot boy.


I'm ready at the tap, "Bruddah" Iz. Hope you're surfing in your shortie this week... 

Hey, did you hear we left the gold standard? Just bringing you up to date in Kansas City.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m very secure with my sexuality thank you. It’s so sweet of you to come to the sheriff rescue. Perhaps you’ll do the same for Trump Jr?  “ You know” the soon to be a conspiracy.


*I support those who are right.*
*He can " Defend " himself quite well.*
*After he spanks the crap out of you, I'll send some tissues....*

*Now go home and wash that Fishsmellinpuka....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm ready at the tap, "Bruddah" Iz. Hope you're surfing in your shortie this week...
> 
> Hey, did you hear we left the gold standard? Just bringing you up to date in Kansas City.


Hence the QE spigot.  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

BREAKING: So, It Looks Like Michael Cohen Really Didn't Stab Trump In The Back (But He Could Have


----------



## Friesland (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence the QE spigot.  Lol!


That's why I'm standing by the kegger! 

And remember Individual 1 is an economical jeanus! Just wait till we "unilaterally" leave Nafta without a new treaty next week. Markets will love that!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

I may have to be changing "t" to "1".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> That's why I'm standing by the kegger!
> 
> And remember Individual 1 is an economical jeanus! Just wait till we "unilaterally" leave Nafta without a new treaty next week. Markets will love that!!


Hence your QE mission


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


>


I swear if that lady hosted a public hanging...and she will...I would sit in the front row!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I swear if that lady hosted a public hanging...and she will...I would sit in the front row!


What if it was a guillotining?


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What if it was a guillotining?


Wear a Gallagher poncho.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I swear if that lady hosted a public hanging...and she will...I would sit in the front row!


Did she win?


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

"Taken together, these offenses reveal a man who knowingly sought to undermine core institutions of our democracy."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I swear if that lady hosted a public hanging...and she will...I would sit in the front row!


_*“And it would be a short war my friend. The government has nukes.* Too many of them. But they’re legit,”_ the congressman wrote.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did she win?


Yes! Mississippi Republicans are great Americans.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> "Taken together, these offenses reveal a man who knowingly sought to undermine core institutions of our democracy."


Is that from an official government source? Or is it just like a bunch of idiots shouting “lock her up.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Is that from an official government source? Or is it just like a bunch of idiots shouting “lock her up.”


What's the difference?


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Is that from an official government source? Or is like a bunch of idiots shouting “lock her up.”


The summary judgement on 1 (and his co-conspirators) from the DOJ papers on Cohen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> "Taken together, these offenses reveal a man who knowingly sought to undermine core institutions of our democracy."


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the difference?


Has today's news completely derailed your mind?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Has today's news completely derailed your mind?


Is that an answer?


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The summary judgement on 1 (and his co-conspirators) from the DOJ papers on Cohen.


Awesome. Do you think Ricky will learn the difference between authentic American justice and a bunch of idiots shouting Lock Her Up by the time this is over? Obviously not, right? The idiots took over the asylum for a minute, here, but our Republic is strong.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Awesome. Do you think Ricky will learn the difference between authentic American justice and a bunch of idiots shouting Lock Her Up by the time this is over? Obviously not, right?


He won't admit it, and we can't see his pouty face when he is posting his irrelevancies.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> He won't admit it, and we can't see his pouty face when he is posting his irrelevancies.


Hair and vegetables and dipshit “graphs.” He is to science as Iz is to economics. 
And they both are to justice...
Not great students of the way things work but massive, unearned egos and arrogance as they constantly utter their incorrect views.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes! Mississippi Republicans are great Americans.


They are colorblind, unlike you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Hair and vegetables and dipshit “graphs.” He is to science as Iz is to economics.
> And they both are to justice...
> Not great students of the way things work but massive, unearned egos and arrogance as they constantly utter their incorrect views.


Babblisious


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are colorblind, unlike you people.


Coocoo.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence your QE mission


Say the word, I'll pour out!

Though I have to admit, I'm getting the feels that Kudrow fella might not be the economical geenioos we were promised. 

And I'm starting to worry that perhaps Individual 1 the Con might not be as good a negotiator as advertised...


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: So, It Looks Like Michael Cohen Really Didn't Stab Trump In The Back (But He Could Have


You’re reading the wrong paper  sheriff. LOL !!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 7, 2018)

In unrelated bit of good news, that Neo-Nazi white-supremest POS from Charlottesville was found guilty today. That scuzy little creep will spend the rest of natural-born days in jail... Maybe he and Paulie NoDeal, Kushner and Jr. will vacation in the same hole.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In unrelated bit of good news, that Neo-Nazi white-supremest POS from Charlottesville was found guilty today. That scuzy little creep will spend the rest of natural-born days in jail... Maybe he and Paulie NoDeal, Kushner and Jr. will vacation in the same hole.


What’s great is watching Fox News. They spend all their time talking about Hilary and her crimes. She’s not the president, she isn’t any office holder at all and in the middle of all this, they talk about Hilary. So strange. Can you imagine if the Dems talks about Oliver North or Tom Delay like this? They spend their time doing the criminal investigation that nobody is doing about Hilary, instead of talking about the news.
So they talk to their idiot viewers and get em all riled up, while the wheels of American justice grind on...
So good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Say the word, I'll pour out!
> 
> Though I have to admit, I'm getting the feels that Kudrow fella might not be the economical geenioos we were promised.
> 
> And I'm starting to worry that perhaps Individual 1 the Con might not be as good a negotiator as advertised...


You don't need my permission spigot boy.  Never have.  You people like big debt and big taxes.  The Keynesian Creed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In unrelated bit of good news, that Neo-Nazi white-supremest POS from Charlottesville was found guilty today. That scuzy little creep will spend the rest of natural-born days in jail... Maybe he and Paulie NoDeal, Kushner and Jr. will vacation in the same hole.


Stay focused.  Your debt mission is more important then going after shop lifters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Hair and vegetables and dipshit “graphs.” He is to science as Iz is to economics.
> And they both are to justice...
> Not great students of the way things work but massive, unearned egos and arrogance as they constantly utter their incorrect views.


Pick your favorite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> What’s great is watching Fox News. They spend all their time talking about Hilary and her crimes. She’s not the president, she isn’t any office holder at all and in the middle of all this, they talk about Hilary. So strange. Can you imagine if the Dems talks about Oliver North or Tom Delay like this? They spend their time doing the criminal investigation that nobody is doing about Hilary, instead of talking about the news.
> So they talk to their idiot viewers and get em all riled up, while the wheels of American justice grind on...
> So good.


I'ole is that you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> What’s great is watching Fox News. They spend all their time talking about Hilary and her crimes. She’s not the president, she isn’t any office holder at all and in the middle of all this, they talk about Hilary. So strange. Can you imagine if the Dems talks about Oliver North or Tom Delay like this? They spend their time doing the criminal investigation that nobody is doing about Hilary, instead of talking about the news.
> So they talk to their idiot viewers and get em all riled up, while the wheels of American justice grind on...
> So good.


You sure about that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

And now for something completely different.

‘Gleeful’ James Comey Repeatedly Advised By Lawyers Not to Answer Questions in Congressional Hearing
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2018/12/08/gleeful-james-comey-repeatedly-advised-lawyers-not-answer-questions-congressional-hearing/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Hearing Next Week on Clinton Foundation ‘Pay-To-Play’ Allegations Will Include 6,000 Pages of Whistleblower Documents
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2018/12/07/hearing-next-week-clinton-foundation-pay-play-allegations-will-include-6000-pages-whistleblower-documents/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

messy said:


> What’s great is watching Fox News. They spend all their time talking about Hilary and her crimes. She’s not the president, she isn’t any office holder at all and in the middle of all this, they talk about Hilary. So strange. Can you imagine if the Dems talks about Oliver North or Tom Delay like this? They spend their time doing the criminal investigation that nobody is doing about Hilary, instead of talking about the news.
> So they talk to their idiot viewers and get em all riled up, while the wheels of American justice grind on...
> So good.



Federal Judge Rips State Department for Helping to Bury Hillary's Email Scandal
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/12/07/federal-judge-rips-state-department-for-essentially-helping-to-bury-hillarys-email-scandal-n2537164?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjv38fGqpDfAhVOIKwKHQP0CLAQqUMwBXoECAsQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0AcVi8BU6_LxU7kCvexr5z


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Federal Judge Rips State Department for Helping to Bury Hillary's Email Scandal
> 15 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/12/07/federal-judge-rips-state-department-for-essentially-helping-to-bury-hillarys-email-scandal-n2537164?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjv38fGqpDfAhVOIKwKHQP0CLAQqUMwBXoECAsQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0AcVi8BU6_LxU7kCvexr5z


FALSE. FAKE. 
You have nothing else to hold on to sheriff. You’re drowning.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hearing Next Week on Clinton Foundation ‘Pay-To-Play’ Allegations Will Include 6,000 Pages of Whistleblower Documents
> https://www.redstate.com/slee/2018/12/07/hearing-next-week-clinton-foundation-pay-play-allegations-will-include-6000-pages-whistleblower-documents/


People who have been convicted or pleaded guilty since Trump became POTUS

-- Trump's personal attorney

-- Trump's former campaign chairman

-- Trump's former WH national security adviser

-- Trump's former campaign adviser

-- Trump's former deputy campaign chairman


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> ‘Gleeful’ James Comey Repeatedly Advised By Lawyers Not to Answer Questions in Congressional Hearing
> https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2018/12/08/gleeful-james-comey-repeatedly-advised-lawyers-not-answer-questions-congressional-hearing/


Sheriff if you still have one drop of dignity left in your soul don’t forget you said that an apology will be made by you when POTUS goes down.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are colorblind, unlike you people.


It’s that Racism that clouds your brain. That’s why nobody can have a serious debate with you. You lose quick sheriff. 
Is nonono coming to defend you? Nonono where you at clown??


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It’s that Racism that clouds your brain. That’s why nobody can have a serious debate with you. You lose quick sheriff.
> Is nonono coming to defend you? Nonono where you at clown??


You guys sound pretty serious.  What do you think Maricopa menace?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff if you still have one drop of dignity left in your soul don’t forget you said that an apology will be made by you when POTUS goes down.


What’s he going to apologize for?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> FALSE. FAKE.
> You have nothing else to hold on to sheriff. You’re drowning.


He’s helping you to remember the origins of the Mueller investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> FALSE. FAKE.
> You have nothing else to hold on to sheriff. You’re drowning.


You are not paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> People who have been convicted or pleaded guilty since Trump became POTUS
> 
> -- Trump's personal attorney
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff if you still have one drop of dignity left in your soul don’t forget you said that an apology will be made by you when POTUS goes down.


That doesn't sound like something I would ever say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It’s that Racism that clouds your brain. That’s why nobody can have a serious debate with you. You lose quick sheriff.
> Is nonono coming to defend you? Nonono where you at clown??


Are you black?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> People who have been convicted or pleaded guilty since Trump became POTUS
> 
> -- Trump's personal attorney
> 
> ...


Back to square 1.  Collusion.  How many votes did the Russians turn for Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That doesn't sound like something I would ever say.


I bought you a bubble wrap suit for Christmas.  That way, when you walk in to a room of emotional hemophilliacs you don’t poke any of them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2018)

Mueller is investigating Russian collusion regarding the 2016 Presidential election.
Anyone been charged with or plead guilty to what Mueller is charged with investigating?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 8, 2018)

From a psychological stand point, this experiment is kind of interesting.

I'm watching to see which Individual 1 the Con cool-aid drinkers bail due to- 

1) economics (and how deep it has to go before they do)
2) verified dishonest/criminal activity (and how criminal it has to be before they do)
3) erosion of political support/future (and how severe it will have to be before they do - this mostly only applies to politicians,  and some political appointees too.)
4) How many just sit on the deck playing "Nearer My God" until we all drown.

Fascinating. Only other question is whether I'll be watching from CA, Vancouver or Canary Islands.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Back to square 1.  Collusion.  How many votes did the Russians turn for Trump?


Wait, how are we going to save the Western Economical Systemz if you don't even understand the question?

I'm losing faith in our Fiat, Iz! Might have to buy a Caddy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Back to square 1.  Collusion.  How many votes did the Russians turn for Trump?


LOL !! That’s just part 1 my friend. Collusion will be next. Still pathetic how it’s the only word you are looking for. And you’re ok with the rest.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you black?


Why black ?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That doesn't sound like something I would ever say.


Oh so you never said that?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


And ? LOL !!!


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are not paying attention.


Look who’s talking.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s helping you to remember the origins of the Mueller investigation.


Mueller the republican? The one EVERYONE in both parties respect ?  Pathetic sheriff.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s he going to apologize for?


He said should potus be found guilty he would apologize on this forum. I dare the sheriff tell me I’m lying.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mueller is investigating Russian collusion regarding the 2016 Presidential election.
> Anyone been charged with or plead guilty to what Mueller is charged with investigating?


Cohen lied to Congress about the t real-estate deals with Russians.  That's a good place to start.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Why black ?


That's the only color you seem to be stuck on, simple question really. I understand if you don't want to answer it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Oh so you never said that?


I don't believe so, doesn't sound like something I would say, but I could be wrong. What am I supposed to be sorry for?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Mueller the republican? The one EVERYONE in both parties respect ?  Pathetic sheriff.


Liar.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe so, doesn't sound like something I would say, but I could be wrong. What am I supposed to be sorry for?


You have no shame.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> He said should potus be found guilty he would apologize on this forum. I dare the sheriff tell me I’m lying.


Guilty of what?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Guilty of what?


Collusion and all corruption.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the only color you seem to be stuck on, simple question really. I understand if you don't want to answer it.


Yea I really wont. It doesn’t make a difference really.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe so, doesn't sound like something I would say, but I could be wrong. What am I supposed to be sorry for?


Perhaps sorry for yourself.  I’m comfortable with myself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Collusion and all corruption.


Ok, if he is found guilty of obstruction or Russian collusion I will say I am sorry. 
But I still won't be sorry he was elected over Hillary.
He could shoot someone on 5th avenue and I still will never be sorry he beat HRC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Yea I really wont. It doesn’t make a difference really.


Then quit crying about it.
The more you envoke that bull shit the more you creat division, see the kenyan and his presidency if you don't believe me. Community organizers are nothing but trouble makers, see al, the Jew hater, sharpton.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You have no shame.


Now what?


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then quit crying about it.
> The more you envoke that bull shit the more you creat division, see the kenyan and his presidency if you don't believe me. Community organizers are nothing but trouble makers, see al, the Jew hater, sharpton.


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Friesland said:


> From a psychological stand point, this experiment is kind of interesting.


Yes it IZ.  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Cohen lied to Congress about the t real-estate deals with Russians.  That's a good place to start.


Agree.  Please start.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> He said should potus be found guilty he would apologize on this forum. I dare the sheriff tell me I’m lying.


Lol!  You dare him???? How old are you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Cohen lied to Congress about the t real-estate deals with Russians.  That's a good place to start.


Anytime you feel like explaining the relevance of real estate deals and collusion in the election please do so.  Don’t forget to tell us how many votes.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Please start.


Jan 3, 2019.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

×

_Knick Knack Low Fat Chocolate Milk is Back! Trump Administration Changes Obama Era School Lunch Rules
Timothy Meads |  @timmymeadstweet | December 08, 2018

 










The Associated Press reports that President Donald J. Trump has scaled back yet another vestige of the Obama era that hampered America's happiness and presented a bleak future for our nation's kids; thanks to President Trump, this time it's the eradication of more-so-than-usual rotten school lunches forced upon our nation's innocents by President Barack Obama. 


In an effort to promote healthy eating, First Lady Michelle Obama used her platform to encourage children and schools to exercise and to change their diets. Her husband's administration put in place certain standards for local school districts such as reduced sodium, fat free chocolate milk, and whole grain only requirements for breaded items such as pizza, grilled cheeses, and pasta. Some counties and districts were able to meet these standards and provide decent lunches. But this created numerous problems for schools who were unable to meet such standards, and as what happens with all centralized planning, instead opted for unique and paltry measures to reach these metrics. 

The Obama Era School lunch days were so bad in some areas, #ThanksMichelleObama even became a trend as students across the nation showed off their dismal meals. 

Here are a few examples:

However, as reported by NBC News, the U.S. Department of Agriculture recently announced changes to school lunch menus.

via NBC News:

The Trump administration is scaling back contested school lunch standards implemented under the Obama administration including one that required only whole grains be served. The U.S. Department of Agriculture said Thursday only half the grains served will need to be whole grains, a change it said will do away with the current bureaucracy of requiring schools to obtain special waivers to serve select refined grains foods.

Low-fat chocolate milk will also be allowed again. Previously, only fat-free milk could be flavored, although that rule had also been temporarily waived. A final goal for limiting sodium will be scrapped as well, but schools will still be required to meet reduced sodium targets.


Likewise, the School Nutrition Association said that eating whole grains weren't necessarily a problem per se, but requiring whole grain food certain items caused many in various regions across the country.

Diane Pratt-Heavner, a spokeswoman for the association, said whole-grain bread and buns generally aren't a problem. But she said students complained about other items, in many cases because of cultural or regional preferences. Finding whole-grain biscuits and grits that students like are a challenge in the U.S. South, she said, while tortillas are a challenge in the Southwest.

But other organizations disagreed, warning that the standards were working and the changes were unnecessary.  For example, "The American Heart Association encouraged schools to 'stay the course' and commit to meeting the stricter standards that started going into effect in 2012."

However, "Brandon Lipps, deputy undersecretary for the USDA's food and nutrition division, said that at some schools that only serve whole grain foods, some is wasted if students won't eat it. In those cases, schools might now consider other options," according to Lipps. 

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

*MALKIN: Stop Partisan Corpse Abuse*
by Michelle MalkinDecember 8, 2018


Impolite question, but it needs to be asked: Is there a Republican dead body that left-wing partisans won't use to bash Donald Trump?

This week's partisan corpse abusers callously exploited the passing of George H.W. Bush, America's 41st president, to get in their digs at the current commander in chief. Their vulgar level of incivility was inversely propositional to their sanctimonious calls for decency.

"The View's" Joy Behar rudely and crudely soiled the ABC show's tribute to the 94-year-old World War II hero and lifelong public servant. While Whoopi Goldberg and other panelists paid homage to Bush's character and love of family, Behar wielded an old Bush quote about federal Clean Air Act amendments to attack Trump on climate change. Her narcissistic pledge to become a "one-issue voter" on "pollution and the greenhouse effect" was interrupted when co-host Meghan McCain forcefully objected to the hijacking of their short-lived unity message.


Instead of apologizing for her ill-timed lapse into Trump Derangement Syndrome, Behar ripped into McCain while Goldberg cut to a commercial break. Not-so-joyful Joy reportedly shrieked in earshot of the audience: "Get this b—— under control" and told producers "If this s—- doesn't stop, I'm quitting this damn show. I can't take this much more."

Neither can my ears. Can't we just all get along?

MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski displayed a similar lack of restraint, extolling the Bush's legacy of bipartisanship not for its own sake — but to carp about how "over the last two years deviancy has continued being defined down by this current president."

The Washington Post's lead article on Bush's passing bemoaned: "'Honorable, gracious and decent': In Death, Bush Becomes a Yardstick for President Trump." Yes, it's a virtue-signaling yardstick to wallop Trump with in hopes of beating him into Beltway media submission.


Over at CNN, correspondent Jamie Gangel derided Trump's somber visit to the U.S. Capitol to pay his respects as Bush 41's casket arrived at the rotunda to lie in state. Gangel trashed Trump's ceremonial salute to Bush as "theatrical" and rejected veteran Beltway commentator David Gergen's assessment that Trump deserved credit for his decorum.

"I'm concerned that we shouldn't give credit to someone for not kicking dirt on the grave of a person who just passed away," said Jeffery Engel, rebuking Gergen during an interview with CNN anchor Anderson Cooper. (Yes, that's the same Cooper who demonstrated his commitment to civil discourse by infamously mocking tea party conservatives by using a degrading slang term for an oral sex act — also in an interview with poor David Gergen.)

Let's stop pretending and give the historical whitewash a rest. This isn't about celebrating "civility." It's about weaponizing "civility." The newfound fans of the Bush clan spent years demonizing them as bloodthirsty warmongers and dynastic oppressors. Bush the Younger was lambasted as a "chimp," beheaded in protest posters, and assassinated in off-Broadway plays. When liberals now praise the Bushes' "civility," what they are actually rewarding is the GOP establishment's capitulation to liberal principles of big government and elitist comity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

*Trump on France Chaos: 'End Paris Agreement, Return Money to People'*



_





SEBASTIEN SALOM-GOMIS/AFP/Getty Images
JACK MONTGOMERY 8 Dec 2018 


*U.S. President Donald Trump has weighed in on the growing chaos in Emmanuel Macron’s France, calling it “very sad” and suggesting it is time the scrap the Paris climate agreement and “return money back to the people in the form of lower taxes”.*

Macron, who has became a hero to left-liberals and something of a globalist poster boy after he bucked a populist surge on both sides of the Atlantic to win the French presidency, saw his poll rating crumble to 18 percent and his people out on the streets in their tens of thousands after he imposed a “green” fuel tax which fell heavily on rural people and the working class.


The essentially leaderless Gilets Jaunes, better known as the “Yellow Jackets” or “Yellow Vests” to English-speakers, have blocked roads and come out onto the streets of Paris in their thousands four weekends in a row now, and already forced the French leader to abandon the tax rise — but this has not been enough to mollify an increasingly revolution-minded populace, requiring him to deploy thousands of regular and paramilitary police to try and contain protests which have begun to take on the appearance of a civil insurrection.


“Very sad day [and] night in Paris,” observed the U.S. leader. “Maybe it’s time to end the ridiculous and extremely expensive Paris Agreement and return money back to the people in the form of lower taxes?”

President Trump suggested the United States was “way ahead of the curve” in rejecting the supposedly anti-climate change accord, noting that his country — despite its refusal to sign it — is “the only major country where emissions went down last year!”

_


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You dare him???? How old are you?


Not as old as you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Not as old as you.


That was the point you rascal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump on France Chaos: 'End Paris Agreement, Return Money to People'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't need no stinking Laffer Curve to tell us what happens when taxes are high.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MALKIN: Stop Partisan Corpse Abuse*
> by Michelle MalkinDecember 8, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


The emotional hemophilliacs are on a roll again.


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> FALSE. FAKE.
> You have nothing else to hold on to sheriff. You’re drowning.



*No.....You are...*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No.....You are...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


There you are !!!! Hey nonono. Between us, the sheriff needed you to rescue him. Had his “A” like a deputy. LOL !!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

*MASSIVE ICE Bust Of Illegal Aliens Nabs Child Abusers, MS-13 Member, Internationally Wanted Criminals*
by Ashe SchowDecember 8, 2018


A five-day operation conducted by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) in New Jersey has taken into custody 105 foreign nationals who were in the U.S. illegally. Approximately 80% of those arrested “had prior criminal convictions and/or pending criminal charges,” according to a statement from ICE. ICE did not make clear how the other 20% were included in this operation.

None of the suspects were named, but descriptions of some of them and their crimes were included in the statement. Individuals arrested came from 24 countries around the world, including Canada, Egypt, Guatemala, Korea, Mexico, Poland, and Russia. They were found across the state of New Jersey, and two were arrested in New York. Their ages ranged from 18 to 65 and their crimes varied from fraud to drugs to child abuse to theft.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

James Woods: This video of Barack Obama praising Emmanuel Macron is not aging well; ‘Imagine if Trump did this’

Posted at 10:16 pm on December 08, 2018 by Brett T.

_ 
This is one of those posts where the picture tells the story; in this case, it’s a video from the Guardian of French student protesters being rounded up by riot police. Sure, Paris is still on fire with riots, but students are also protesting overhauls to national entrance exams.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/12/08/james-woods-this-video-of-barack-obama-praising-emmanuel-macron-is-not-aging-well-imagine-if-trump-did-this/amp/



_


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 9, 2018)

Poor Individual 1 the Con... might survive till 2020, but at least we know he's gonna have to face a jury of his "peers." That will be quite the entertaining variety show!

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/andrew-c-mccarthy-why-trump-is-likely-to-be-indicted-by-manhattan-us-attorney

*Andrew C. McCarthy: Why Trump is likely to be indicted by Manhattan US Attorney*

*The major takeaway from the 40-page sentencing memorandum filed by federal prosecutors Friday for Michael Cohen, President Trump’s former personal attorney, is this: The president is very likely to be indicted on a charge of violating federal campaign finance laws.

It has been obvious for some time that President Trump is the principal subject of the investigation still being conducted by the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York.

Cohen earlier pleaded guilty to multiple counts of business and tax fraud, violating campaign finance law, and making false statements to Congress regarding unsuccessful efforts to build a Trump Tower in Moscow.

Yes, Cohen has stated he did the hands-on work in orchestrating hush-money payments to two women who claim to have had sexual liaisons with Trump many years ago (liaisons Trump denies).

But when Cohen pleaded guilty in August, prosecutors induced him to make an extraordinary statement in open court: the payments to the women were made “in coordination with and at the direction of” the candidate for federal office – Donald Trump.

Prosecutors would not have done this if the president was not on their radar screen. Indeed, if the president was not implicated, I suspect they would not have prosecuted Cohen for campaign finance violations at all. Those charges had a negligible impact on the jail time Cohen faces, which is driven by the more serious offenses of tax and financial institution fraud, involving millions of dollars.

....

To begin with, the campaign finance laws do not just prescribe limits on spending; they mandate disclosure. This is a leitmotif of the sentencing memo: Congress demanded transparency. A candidate may spend unlimited amounts on the campaign, but the amounts spent must be reported to the Federal Election Commission.

The sentencing memo for Cohen argues that the hush money payments were not merely unreported. It states that Cohen and the Trump organization – the president’s company – went to great lengths to conceal them by fraudulent bookkeeping.
*
(Hint, it's going to be the bookkeeping the clobbers Individual 1 the Con here. I might go to New York for the hearings!)


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Poor Individual 1 the Con... might survive till 2020, but at least we know he's gonna have to face a jury of his "peers." That will be quite the entertaining variety show!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/andrew-c-mccarthy-why-trump-is-likely-to-be-indicted-by-manhattan-us-attorney
> 
> ...


Classic TDS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Poor Individual 1 the Con... might survive till 2020, but at least we know he's gonna have to face a jury of his "peers." That will be quite the entertaining variety show!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/andrew-c-mccarthy-why-trump-is-likely-to-be-indicted-by-manhattan-us-attorney
> 
> ...


So, what you are saying is you have not a clue trump will sit in front a jury of his "peers."


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is you have not a clue trump will sit in front a jury of his "peers."


No what he's saying is a fken lying cunt who slept while Americans died and used an unauthorized server in her home that had classified information on it gets a nod but....hush money used to keep a lying whore's mouth shut is worthy of a court date.

Justice at its best.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No what he's saying is a fken lying cunt who slept while Americans died and used an unauthorized server in her home that had classified information on it gets a nod but....hush money used to keep a lying whore's mouth shut is worthy of a court date.
> 
> Justice at its best.


HDS


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> HDS


Hypocrite.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hypocrite.


???


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> ???


Self evident wife beater.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Self evident wife beater.


Self-evident lie, and a glimpse into your true character.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Self-evident lie, and a glimpse into your true character.


Character? Beating women is not considered a good trait sir.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Character? Beating women is not considered a good trait sir.


Lying is not a good trait, sir.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Lying is not a good trait, sir.


????


----------



## Friesland (Dec 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No what he's saying is a fken lying cunt who slept while Americans died and used an unauthorized server in her home that had classified information on it gets a nod but....hush money used to keep a lying whore's mouth shut is worthy of a court date.
> 
> Justice at its best.


You seem nice...

I'm certain today is the day Killary and OBummer will be locked up...

And I'm sure that the fact SDNY has put, in an official sentencing memo that "Individual 1 the Con" is implicated in illegal campaign contributions, wire fraud,  money laundering, falsifying documents and loan fraud means Q is true and the swamp has been drained.

Some of the suckers sound more like huffers.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is you have not a clue trump will sit in front a jury of his "peers."


I know you can't read and therefore don't know who McCarthy is, but maybe one of your CA friends from Standard Brands can explain it to you... 

kek


----------



## Friesland (Dec 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We don't need no stinking Laffer Curve to tell us what happens when taxes are high.


This, of course, is hysterical and stupid. (As are Racist Joe's posts on this, but that goes without saying.) You guys do realize that the Yellow Jackets are basically socialist populists whose 44 point demands include: higher minimum wage, lower maximum wage cap, 

The Yellow Jackets are AGAINST Macron's Trump-like tax cut for the wealthy. They want more income taxes for wealth, and reduced regressive consumption taxes - As Noah Rothman notes...

The Yellow Vests are not for the kind of smaller government championed by Macron’s government. Yellow Vest spokesmen Benjamin Cauchy: “Our demands are much bigger than this moratorium. We want a better distribution of wealth, salary increases.” One of the Yellow Vests’ central grievances is one of Macron’s first acts as president: a substantial reduction of the tax burden on France’s high earners. Among the “people’s directives” the Yellow Vests endorsed are an increase in the minimum wage, a “maximum wage” that caps income at €15,000 per month, the repeal of tax credits for employers, rent controls, dramatic increases in public spending on schools, post offices, and railroads, a ban on outsourcing, and a lower retirement age.

So yeah, you Yellow Jacket lovers, we're Laffering all the way. Some folks really stoopid.


----------



## messy (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I know you can't read and therefore don't know who McCarthy is, but maybe one of your CA friends from Standard Brands can explain it to you...
> 
> kek


So good. McCarthy vs Army = Trump vs Justice Dept.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I know you can't read and therefore don't know who McCarthy is, but maybe one of your CA friends from Standard Brands can explain it to you...
> 
> kek


Is or was?
Pay attention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This, of course, is hysterical and stupid. (As are Racist Joe's posts on this, but that goes without saying.) You guys do realize that the Yellow Jackets are basically socialist populists whose 44 point demands include: higher minimum wage, lower maximum wage cap,
> 
> The Yellow Jackets are AGAINST Macron's Trump-like tax cut for the wealthy. They want more income taxes for wealth, and reduced regressive consumption taxes - As Noah Rothman notes...
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

*Comey Says Russia Probe Targeted 'Four Americans' — Not Trump Or His Campaign*
by Joseph CurlDecember 9, 2018


Disgraced FBI Director James Comey on Friday told a House joint committee that the bureau's investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election targeted just "four Americans" — but not then-GOP nominee Donald Trump or his campaign.

The former director, fired by Trump in May 2017, sat for six hours of questioning in a closed-door session with members of the House Judiciary Committee and House Oversight and Government Reform Committee. Comey said that "some" of the initial targets were connected to the Trump campaign, but the campaign itself and the party's nominee were not targets.

“We opened investigations on four Americans to see if there was any connection between those four Americans and the Russian interference effort,” Comey told House Oversight and Government Reform Committee Chairman Trey Gowdy (R-SC). “And those four Americans did not include the candidate. At least some of them were. The FBI and the Department of Justice have not confirmed the names of those folks publicly, which is why I'm not going into the specifics.”

President Trump on Sunday accused Comey of lying.

"Leakin’ James Comey must have set a record for who lied the most to Congress in one day. His Friday testimony was so untruthful! This whole deal is a Rigged Fraud headed up by dishonest people who would do anything so that I could not become President. They are now exposed!" Trump wrote on Twitter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Here Is What Army-Navy Football Fans Think Of Anthem Kneelers [VIDEO]
47 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/09/army-navy-game-national-anthem-kneelers&ved=2ahUKEwj3q7S-j5TfAhXvi60KHYaMDTcQqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw27wDFG7zhRU3Fslu_k6jVv&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This, of course, is hysterical and stupid. (As are Racist Joe's posts on this, but that goes without saying.) You guys do realize that the Yellow Jackets are basically socialist populists whose 44 point demands include: higher minimum wage, lower maximum wage cap,
> 
> The Yellow Jackets are AGAINST Macron's Trump-like tax cut for the wealthy. They want more income taxes for wealth, and reduced regressive consumption taxes - As Noah Rothman notes...
> 
> ...


Of course they're socialist Antifa types, conservative types are busy working.
You dummy.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 9, 2018)

Goodnight Paul NewTrial. Goodnight Mikey Unindictedcoconspirator...

If anyone can't sleep tonight, here's some good reading for you...

Night night!

https://www.lawfareblog.com/tagged/mueller-documents

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course they're socialist Antifa types, conservative types are busy working.
> You dummy.


Aw snowflake. I was just cluing your economical geeniuz friend Iz in on the "tax" implications of the protest. You seem very angry tonight. Did you get some bad stereno?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You seem nice...
> 
> I'm certain today is the day Killary and OBummer will be locked up...
> 
> ...


TDS personified + MSND...bad combo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course they're socialist Antifa types, conservative types are busy working.
> You dummy.


Frienance U curriculum.  Can't help it.

The irony was apparently lost on them: The European Left, which Macron is appeasing by introducing the global warming tax, has been a strong proponent of making energy more expensive for consumers. That includes the support of Communist and socialist parties in national governments and the European Parliament. *How exactly is it that they are there to protest this new global warming tax when their ideological brethren, who actually have political power, are the very people who have brought them there to the streets in the first place?*

I think some socialist learned an important lesson that Frienance U students don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Isn’t it Time to Move Past the Khashoggi Killing?
FRANK HAWKINS
Yes, it was gruesome, but what’s in our national interest now?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/isnt_it_time_to_move_past_the_khashoggi_killing.html


----------



## Friesland (Dec 10, 2018)

I think Butina has the smocking gun...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Frienance U curriculum.  Can't help it.
> 
> The irony was apparently lost on them: The European Left, which Macron is appeasing by introducing the global warming tax, has been a strong proponent of making energy more expensive for consumers. That includes the support of Communist and socialist parties in national governments and the European Parliament. *How exactly is it that they are there to protest this new global warming tax when their ideological brethren, who actually have political power, are the very people who have brought them there to the streets in the first place?*
> 
> I think some socialist learned an important lesson that Frienance U students don't.


That you have no idea about European politics or where Macron stands on the issue is not a surprise. The majority of the "gas tax" went to... wait for it... deficit reduction, while Macron simultaneous did a Trumpian tax cut for the wealthy. The difference between France and here is the French take to the streets, we just vote or do nothing....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think Butina has the smocking gun...


So, for the record, what crime did your President commit and will this be the one that takes him down?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Friesland said:


> That you have no idea about European politics or where Macron stands on the issue is not a surprise. The majority of the "gas tax" went to... wait for it... deficit reduction, while Macron simultaneous did a Trumpian tax cut for the wealthy. The difference between France and here is the French take to the streets, we just vote or do nothing....


What a Laffer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


It appears that you don't realize that for a witness to be caught in a so-called perjury trap the witness must commit perjury.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

Can't t just order P to order Ayers to take the Chief of Staff job?  Isn't that how dictatorships are supposed to work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears that you don't realize that for a witness to be caught in a so-called perjury trap the witness must commit perjury.


Unless you are Hillary and Comey is doing trapping.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*False statement charges abound in Mueller probe, in contrast to Hillary Clinton case*

By Brooke Singman | Fox News


[URL='https://www.foxnews.com/politics/false-statement-charges-abound-in-mueller-probe-discouraged-in-clinton-case.print'][/URL]



Attorney Chandelle Summer on the signs showing the Russia probe could be over in a few weeks.

Nearly every Trump campaign associate indicted in Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s sprawling Russia probe has been charged with making false statements.



But in a striking contrast, raising questions about a possible double standard, not a single person interviewed during the FBI’s Hillary Clinton email investigation was hit with false statement charges – even though investigators believed some witnesses were untruthful.


“Somebody needs to be resolving how they exercise discretion, because a whole bunch of people are facing jail time, or flipping in one probe, and the agents openly discussed how other people in the Clinton probe could have been charged with the same offense,” former Justice Department senior official James Trusty told Fox News.

Of the six Trump campaign associates charged in Mueller’s long investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election, five have been charged with violating U.S.C. 1001 — making false statements to FBI agents.

Those charged include: former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser George Papadopoulos; former White House national security adviser Michael Flynn; former Trump personal attorney Michael Cohen; and former associates of Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort—Alex van der Zwaan and Rick Gates.


But according to the report released in June by Justice Department Inspector General Michael Horowitz on the FBI’s handling of the Clinton email investigation, federal prosecutors and FBI agents told the independent watchdog that witnesses in the probe lied during interviews, but that agents and prosecutors did not pursue false statements charges.

The report revealed one exchange in February 2016 between an agent and another FBI employee not assigned to the investigation. The employee asked the agent how an interview with an unnamed witness went.

“Awesome. Lied his ass off. Went from never inside the scif [sensitive compartmented information facility] at res, to looked in when it was being constructed, to removed the trash twice, to troubleshot the secure fax with HRC [Hillary Rodham Clinton] a couple times, to everytime there was a secure fax with HRC. Ridic,” the agent wrote.

The employee replied: “Wouldn’t it be funny if he was the only guy charged n[sic] this deal?”

“I know. For 1001 [false statements]. Even if he said the truth and didn’t have a clearance when handling the secure fax—aint noone gonna do s—t,” the agent responded.

Another message conversation related to charging witnesses included in the report between agents, and reviewed by the inspector general stated: “What we want to do and what we’re going to be allowed to do are two different things.”

Video
The report specifically referenced former Clinton technology aide Paul Combetta, who allegedly used the computer program “Bleachbit” to destroy thousands of Clinton’s email records, despite an order from Congress to preserve them.

“With respect to Combetta, we found his actions in deleting Clinton’s emails in violation of a Congressional subpoena and preservation order and then lying about it to the FBI to be particularly serious,” the inspector general wrote, noting that they asked prosecutors why they “chose to grant him immunity instead of charging him with obstruction of justice…or making false statements.”

The report revealed that the supervisory special agent, or SSA, in the Clinton case told the inspector general that “he believed Combetta should have been charged with false statements for lying multiple times” but also said that Combetta’s “later immunized testimony was truthful and that he was ‘fine’ with the immunity agreement.”

But Horowitz wrote in the report that he received “mixed testimony” over the potential Combetta charges.

Video
Horowitz noted that agents on the FBI’s Midyear team, the bureau’s code word for the group of agents assigned to investigate Clinton’s use of a private email server and handling of classified information while secretary of state, decided that giving Combetta immunity was “the most expedient way” to obtain truthful information from him, and felt that prosecuting him would not “serve a federal interest.”

According to Justice Department policy, government attorneys should recommend federal prosecution if they believe that the person’s conduct constitutes a federal offense, and that the evidence would be sufficient to obtain a conviction unless “the prosecution would serve no federal interest; the person is subject to effective prosecution in another jurisdiction; or there exists an adequate non-criminal alternative to prosecution.”

“Saying it’s not a federal interest is pure fluff. It’s a circular argument,” Trusty, now white-collar criminal defense attorney with Ifrah Law, said. “We as the feds don’t have a federal interest? They were in the middle of a high-profile federal investigation.”

Video
Horowitz wrote that prosecutors believed immunity was the best option, noting that a truthful Combetta testimony about the deletion of Clinton’s emails was essential to the investigation.

The inspector general ultimately found “no evidence that the conclusions by the prosecutors were affected by bias or other improper considerations.”

But Trusty questioned the principle guiding how and when to pursue false statements charges, specifically in the context of the Mueller investigation.

“Why is there a ‘federal interest’ in Papadopoulos and Flynn and everyone associated with the Russia investigation, but nobody in the Hillary probe?” Trusty asked. “It’s a very legitimate question at this point—why are they taking radically different approaches to the lower subjects in cases for one investigation versus another?”

Flynn pleaded guilty to making false statements to the FBI about his communications with former Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak. Last week, Mueller filed a memorandum recommending a lenient sentence for him, with the possibility of no prison time, stating Flynn has offered “substantial” help to the special counsel about “several ongoing investigations,” signaling the former national security adviser’s level of cooperation throughout the probe.

Meanwhile, Papadopoulos, who pleaded guilty last year to making false statements and materially false omissions to federal investigators about his meeting with an overseas professor with connections to the Russian government, completed his 14-day prison sentence on Friday. He is also required to pay a fine of $9,500 and complete 200 hours of community service.

Video
Last month, Cohen, who pleaded guilty in August to multiple tax-related and business charges in a separate criminal investigation led by the U.S. Attorney’s Office in the Southern District of New York, pleaded guilty to making false statements to Congress about the timeline of discussions about an abandoned deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow. Cohen’s plea agreement with the special counsel made clear that as part of the deal, Cohen would cooperate with Mueller’s team on “any and all matters” deemed relevant. Despite his cooperation, though, federal prosecutors on Friday stated that Cohen deserved a “substantial term of imprisonment,” and argued that Cohen’s efforts to cooperate with the special counsel were “overstated.”

*FEDERAL PROSECUTORS RECOMMEND 'SUBSTANTIAL TERM OF IMPRISONMENT' FOR MICHAEL COHEN*

Van der Zwaan, who was an associate of Manafort, pleaded guilty to making false statements earlier this year and was sentenced in April to serve 30 days in prison. He was required to also pay a $20,000 fine.

The special counsel’s office declined to comment on charging decisions.

Trusty said that guilty pleas related to false statements “does not suggest a particularly successful investigation.”

“It doesn’t suggest to me that they’re making a lot of headway on the substance of their investigation, which is Russian collusion,” Trusty said. “As an ex-prosecutor, false statements are a very distant second place.”


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *False statement charges abound in Mueller probe, in contrast to Hillary Clinton case*
> 
> By Brooke Singman | Fox News
> 
> ...


To quote Mike Love and Brian Wilson -- "(You shouldn't have lied now you shouldn't have lied)".

https://genius.com/The-beach-boys-fun-fun-fun-lyrics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

espola said:


> To quote Mike Love and Brian Wilson -- "(You shouldn't have lied now you shouldn't have lied)".
> 
> https://genius.com/The-beach-boys-fun-fun-fun-lyrics


Before my time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

US News
*OOPSIE! Kavanaugh’s ruling on this petition makes Senators Feinstein, Harris and Hirono look even WORSE*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

3.5 Million People Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Talk about Irony,

Pelosi, Schumer Distrust Trump Ahead of Wall Funding Negotiation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Why on earth do you people listen to this Criminal Racist Buffoon?



2020: Beto O’Rourke Woos Al Sharpton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Can we finally be done with this?


*McCarthy on Russia Investigation: ‘There’s Nothing There’*
775


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*The Man's A Menace.*


*Comey: ‘Use Every Breath We Have’ to Vote Trump out in 2020…*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*Stop Me If You've Heard This One Before,*


*Father Speaks Out After Daughter Allegedly Murdered by Illegal Alien: ‘He Stabbed Her to Death’*
8,273


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*105 Criminal Illegal Aliens, Including Child Sex Offenders, Arrested in Raid*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Scalise: ‘Every Single Day’ at Least 10 Known Terrorists Captured at Border

*The Hangover -- EVERY FUCKING DAY - YouTube*






Similar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*Macron promises tax relief...** 
*
_*Begs employers to give bonuses to angry citizens...*_


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can we finally be done with this?
> 
> 
> *McCarthy on Russia Investigation: ‘There’s Nothing There’*
> 775


I hear there’s a report coming soon. But as I heard on Fox News radio today, why would Trump keep shouting about “No Collusion” and misrepresent his efforts to build a tower in Russia and all his people denying their Russian contacts? All that just keeps casting suspicion and keeps the controversy alive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> I hear there’s a report coming soon. But as I heard on Fox News radio today, why would Trump keep shouting about “No Collusion” and misrepresent his efforts to build a tower in Russia and all his people denying their Russian contacts? All that just keeps casting suspicion and keeps the controversy alive.


Have you heard this?

*Nolte: After Russia Collusion Implodes, Media Want Trump Impeached over ‘Just Sex’*
4,825


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> I hear there’s a report coming soon. But as I heard on Fox News radio today, why would Trump keep shouting about “No Collusion” and misrepresent his efforts to build a tower in Russia and all his people denying their Russian contacts? All that just keeps casting suspicion and keeps the controversy alive.


That's funny, you listen to fox and I watch MSNBC for laughs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2018)

Obviously everyone else is lying and t is telling the God's honest, hilarious . . . what a bunch of buffoons you t believers have turned out to be . . . and you came from such humble origins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously everyone else is lying and t is telling the God's honest, hilarious . . . what a bunch of buffoons you t believers have turned out to be . . . and you came from such humble origins.


Read the name plate please,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

TheBlaze Staff
* BOMBSHELL: Filmmaker Ami Horowitz blows the lid off media's deceit about the migrant caravan *


https://theblaze.com/community/theblazestaff





Filmmaker Ami Horowitz headed to Mexico to take a firsthand look at the caravan of migrants from Central America. He shared what he learned with Glenn on Thursday's "The Glenn Beck Radio Program."


“There are so many layers of this onion, it’s hard to know where to begin," Ami told Glenn. "I think the most important thing ... is the complicity that the mainstream media has with the organizers of this caravan.

"I don't mean to say that they had some kind of cabal and they're working together," he continued. "What I mean by that is ... look at every image  that you see on CNN or MSNBC or the New York Times or Washington Post, any image or video that you see of the caravan. What's the one thing you always see? You always see women and kids right in the framing — and it's so ludicrous because you literally have to sit there for a while to find that frame because there are so few women and children. Literally, I would say 90 to 95 percent of the people there are men.

"You can go on and on about how disingenuous the media is on this," Ami said. "The media will have you believe this is some kind of organic groundswell of people who decided, at the same time, in Honduras, 'We're going to form a caravan and go to America.' That's the narrative you hear from the media. Again, nothing could be further from the truth."

"This was organized from the beginning ... there are literally lines and lines of these chartered buses that take people from place to place. There's mobile hospitals. There are armies of trucks and vehicles moving food and water and equipment," he added.


Glenn asked about 'Pueblo Sin Fronteras,' a Soros-funded group known to have organized and sponsored the caravan of South American migrants in April. 

"Oh this is _their_ caravan," asserted Ami. "They are the sponsors. They're the organizers. They are the ones that put this whole thing together.

"This is not a secret," he added. "It's not like I found something that nobody else could find. You just show up with a camera and this is what's out there. It's laid out for you. There are _hundreds_ of these workers. It's not like it's one or two kind of hiding in the bushes, they're all over the place. They're wearing T-shirts ... they're wearing colored vests and have these blow horns. You can't throw a rock and not hit one of these people. They've been organizing it from the beginning to the end, and the cost of this thing, Glenn, has got to be in the millions of dollars ... it's unbelievable how clear it is that this thing was organized from the beginning


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> There you are !!!! Hey nonono. Between us, the sheriff needed you to rescue him. Had his “A” like a deputy. LOL !!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read the name plate please,


And? You will never see the word "Honorable" anywhere near t or any of his family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You will never see the word "Honorable" anywhere near t or any of his family.


If it's on her name plate, Trump's will say Most Honorable Ever.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously everyone else is lying and t is telling the God's honest, hilarious . . . what a bunch of buffoons you t believers have turned out to be . . . and you came from such humble origins.


*You went back ten years for material......and yet do not comprehend what you posted.*

*Looks like they were right on Barry Soetoro's impending miscarriage....too bad it took *
*eight plus years to flush the " experiment "......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You will never see the word "Honorable" anywhere near t or any of his family.









*Who cares about HRC's past little placards......*
*He's got the whole " Honorable " office ya jealous little Rodent.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


>


You look nice in that pic nonono. On vacation?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You look nice in that pic nonono. On vacation?



*For your late night viewing......don't go overboard.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *For your late night viewing......don't go overboard.*


That’s your bad side.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> That’s your bad side.



*Now now.......what did I say "little " apestosa ....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now now.......what did I say "little " apestosa ....*


What’s apestosa ?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Guys any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3604 Guys any thoughts on this ?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Under What Circumstances Can A Payment Made To An Extortionist Be Considered A Felony? Answer: When You Are Donald Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*Criminal justice reform set to pass senate this week...*
*Unusual coalition of Republicans and Democrats...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Here is an interesting test for the health of your computer -- google "idiot" and click on the Images tab.

Like this --

https://www.google.com/search?q=idiot&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiU06vbpZjfAhUM2VQKHeqwDIUQ_AUIDigB&biw=1366&bih=626


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Here is an interesting test for the health of your computer -- google "idiot" and click on the Images tab.
> 
> Like this --
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=idiot&rlz=1C1CHBD_enUS738US738&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiU06vbpZjfAhUM2VQKHeqwDIUQ_AUIDigB&biw=1366&bih=626


Google?
What a YaHoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

No shrinking violet.
_*Has Explosive, Televised Shouting Match With Pelosi, Schumer...*_
_*Nancy, Chuck: Let's Keep Our Talks 'Private'...*_
_*VIDEO...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

US News
*LEGEND: Mike Pence stole the show at Trump-Pelosi-Schumer meeting (it’s not even close) [pics]*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

US News
*‘Let’s debate in private!’ Chuck Schumer and Nancy Pelosi ‘cry uncle’ in debate with Trump on border security (*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

_Schumer Freak Out: ’Let’s debate in private’___

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/11/oval-office-throwdown-chuck-schumer-and-nancy-pelosi-fight-with-donald-trump-on-border-wall/
President Donald Trump, future House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, and Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer erupted in an on-camera fight over border wall funding on Tuesday.

684


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _Schumer Freak Out: ’Let’s debate in private’___
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/11/oval-office-throwdown-chuck-schumer-and-nancy-pelosi-fight-with-donald-trump-on-border-wall/
> President Donald Trump, future House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, and Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer erupted in an on-camera fight over border wall funding on Tuesday.
> ...


Did he fire them?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Did he fire them?


No Magoo. They, like him, were elected.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3604 Guys any thoughts on this ?


*Is the FB-Lie investigating President Donald J. Trump ......?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Did he fire them?


He is just setting the ground rules for the next 2 years.
Doesn't seem very worried about the not so special counsel.

*A picture is worth a thousand years.*


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Magoo. They, like him, were elected.


Isn't that usually his response when people talk back to him? (see Kelly, et al.)


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Border Patrol, National Park Rangers, and USMC drill instructors are trading in their Smokey Bear hats for new models this week --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Did he fire them?


In the real world, t is too intimidated to fire people face to face.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the real world, t is too intimidated to fire people face to face.


Wasn't it nice (to the point of being out of character) for t to allow Kelly to announce his own resignation Monday?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't that usually his response when people talk back to him? (see Kelly, et al.)


You tell me...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the real world, t is too intimidated to fire people face to face.


One more example of ratboy busy erasing all doubt....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the real world, t is too intimidated to fire people face to face.


Firing people sucks even if they deserve it.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Firing people sucks even if they deserve it.


I got so good at it that the company would assign bad workers to my group just so I would fire them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I got so good at it that the company would assign bad workers to my group just so I would fire them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*Nancy Pelosi privately insults Trump's 'manhood' after 'wild' Oval Office meet, says she tried to 'be the mom'*

By Chris Sommerfeldt
Dec 11, 2018 | 3:50 PM







President Trump and Vice President Mike Pence meet with Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer and House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi in the Oval Office of the White House on Tuesday. (Evan Vucci / AP)

Nancy Pelosi belittled President Trump’s “manhood” and questioned whether he has even a basic understanding of government spending during a closed-door meeting with House Democrats on Tuesday, according to an aide in the room.

The California congresswoman, who’s vying to become the next House speaker, took repeated jabs at Trump while speaking to Democratic members of the Steering and Policy committee after returning to the Capitol from a tense Oval Office sit down with Trump, Vice President Pence and Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.).

Advertisement

“I was trying to be the mom. I can’t explain it to you. It was so wild. It goes to show you: you get into a tinkle contest with a skunk, you get tinkle all over you,” Pelosi said, drawing laughs from her fellow Dems, according to the aide in the room.

With reporters still present, Trump boasted during the meet he’s willing to shut down the government if Congress doesn’t earmark at least $5 billion in taxpayer money for a border wall with Mexico before a Dec. 21 spending deadline.



Pelosi told Dems at the subsequent committee meeting she made clear to Trump there isn’t enough support in Congress for a border wall and speculated the President is refusing to back down because he’s scared to run away with his tail between his legs.

“It’s like a manhood thing for him,” Pelosi said, according to the source. “As if manhood could ever be associated with him.”

All in all, Pelosi told the Democrats the Oval Office meeting was a win for their party.

“The fact is we did get him to say, to fully own that the shutdown was his,” Pelosi said. “That was an accomplishment.”


_This story will be _


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

OPINION
*Published* 4 hours ago
*Mark Levin: A time for truth*
By Mark Levin | Fox News

*Life, Liberty &amp; Levin - Sunday, December 9*
On Sunday, Mark was joined by Steve Scalise who is the current representative for Louisiana's 1st congressional district, serving since 2008. Together they discussed all things from the Democratic party to the Southern border and more.

1. A sitting president CANNOT be indicted. That’s official DOJ policy since 1973. Neither the Special Counsel nor the Southern District of New York (SDNY) nor Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein can defy that 45-year-old policy.



2. SDNY is NOT expert in campaign finance violations and neither is the Clinton appointed district judge. They rarely handle campaign finance cases. The left-wing media and politicians are regurgitating what the prosecutors have merely filed in their own self-serving brief. The media and others intentionally refuse to look at the actual rules and context. They refuse to even question what these prosecutors have thrown together.


3. The actual campaign rules and context do NOT include Non-Disclosure Agreements (NDAs) or infinite other contracts, payments, arrangements, acts of a private nature, etc. as campaign contributions. This is normal human behavior and was never intended to be regulated or reported. SDNY is dead wrong. And these private payments can be made in any manner or any amount. Again, they’re private payments involving private matters. To underscore, there’s no reporting requirement because they’re not campaign payments made with or without campaign funds.

4. SDNY inclusion of these charges in the Cohen plea deal was a sleazy political and PR attack against the president by an office coordinating with Mueller and aligned with Comey. SDNY knew Cohen would plead. It, therefore, knew its absurd allegations would not be tested in any courtroom — district, circuit or Supreme Court. If they were tested, SDNY would be hammered like a nail. But it knew the left-wing media and politicians would use the mere over-the-top allegations from its office, with absolutely nothing more, to claim the president committed campaign felonies. No due process. No assumption of innocence. They knew they couldn’t charge a sitting president. Thus, they convict the president in the press, not only an extreme act of professional misconduct but a violation of the very purpose of the DOJ memos banning the indictment of a sitting president while effectively indicting him in the court of public opinion, and watch as untold numbers of media personalities and former members of the SDNY, among others, use this dirty work to predict or demand the president’s indictment and/or impeachment.

5. As for impeachment, NDAs involving wholly private matters occurring before the president was even a candidate and completely unrelated to his office cannot legitimately trigger the Constitution's impeachment clause. Indeed, they could not be more irrelevant. The history of the clause and its “high crimes and misdemeanors” language make it crystal clear that the office and the president’s duties are not affected in any conceivable way by these earlier private contracts. Of course, Democratic Rep. Jerrold Nadler, another NYC radical, could not care less. He’s more than thrilled to be an executioner in this French Revolution redux. The Constitution be damned. Meanwhile, he and the others wave around the Constitution as if they’re defending it against a tyrant. It is they who are the tyrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Throw em back!

Border security
*Published* 7 mins ago
*Guatemalan teens 'severely' hurt after falling off border wall, US says*





By Paulina Dedaj | Fox News

Facebook


Two teens attempting to illegally cross the U.S. Border were severely injured last week after attempting to scale the wall, falling 18 feet.



Border agents said that at approximately 1 p.m. Friday, six aliens from Guatemala illegally entered the U.S. by climbing over the border wall just east of the San Luis Port of Entry.


A 14-year-old traveling with her mother fell 18 feet and sustained a serious back injury, officials said. Another teen, an unaccompanied 17-year-old girl, also fell and suffered an ankle injury.






Signs are located in multiple locations along the wall where the pair fell, warning about the dangers of scaling the structure. (U.S. Customs and Border Protection)

Yuma Station Border Patrol agents and emergency personal arrived on the scene. The 14-year-old was taken to a local medical center where she was then airlifted to a Phoenix hospital. The other teen was stabilized on the scene.


“The only legal and safe method of entry into the United States is through a designated Port of Entry,” said Yuma Sector Acting Chief Patrol Agent Carl Landrum. “People entering our country illegally, at places other than designated Ports of Entry, put themselves and their families in dangerous situations that could result in significant injury or even death.”

Signs are located in multiple locations along the wall where the pair fell, warning about the dangers of scaling the structure.

The four illegal immigrants with the injured teens were


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OPINION
> *Published* 4 hours ago
> *Mark Levin: A time for truth*
> By Mark Levin | Fox News
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Ken Starr on Trump's Legal Jeopardy: 'We're Nowhere Near' Indictable or Impeachable...







Former independent counsel Ken Starr said recent legal developments may have been embarrassing for President Trump, but he doesn't believe the president is at risk of indictment or impeachment.

Some Democrats in recent days have upped their rhetoric against Trump, following the release of a sentencing memo for his former attorney Michael Cohen.

The memo says that Cohen made hush-money payments to women who allegedly had affairs with Trump, and those payments were made “in coordination with and at the direction of” Trump.

Democrats have said if Trump is guilty of the same campaign finance violations that Cohen pleaded guilty to, then he could face serious trouble, including indictment or impeachment.


















On "America's Newsroom" Tuesday, Ken Starr said that's "a bit of overstatement," pointing out that campaign finances violations are notoriously difficult to prove.

*Turley: Potential Trump Campaign Finance Violations 'Very Serious,' But Difficult to Prove*

*Graham: Special Counsel Should Have Been Appointed to Investigate 'All Things Clinton'*

He explained that prosecutors must be able to prove criminal wrongdoing, while the more likely explanation is that the women were paid off to prevent embarrassment.

He noted that former Democratic presidential candidate John Edwards was unsuccessfully prosecuted over a similar scandal in 2008.

"We're nowhere near an indictable offense from what we know, assuming that the president could be indicted," Starr said. "And I don't think we're anywhere near an impeachable offense, given what we now know."

As for the parallel investigation into possible collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia before the 2016 election, Starr said there's been no evidence publicly revealed, and he believes this aspect of the probe could be winding down.

Watch more from Starr above


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Levin is smarter than me, so you know what that means.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

T says that Mexico is still paying for the wall.  So why he is threatening to shut down the government if we don't pay for it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> T says that Mexico is still paying for the wall.  So why he is threatening to shut down the government if we don't pay for it?


Because the government shuts down at 5 pm Friday anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> T says that Mexico is still paying for the wall.  So why he is threatening to shut down the government if we don't pay for it?


Why not?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a Laffer.


Alt-right?! (Though I got to say the biggest laffer was watching Individual 1 the Con get dunked on by Nancy "All World" Pelosi... kek.)

By the way, thanks to Individual 1 the Con, Steel is a steal!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 11, 2018)

Ken Starr of Baylor and BJs?!... Kek!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> T says that Mexico is still paying for the wall.  So why he is threatening to shut down the government if we don't pay for it?


"Still paying" or will? Me thinks you are a liar. 

https://fox5sandiego.com/2018/12/11/trump-privately-brags-to-democrats-that-mexico-will-still-pay-for-border-wall/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Politics
*Senators Urge No Prison Time for Intelligence Committee Aide Who Lied to FBI*
*Prosecutors, on other hand, recommend two years in prison for James Wolfe*
Senators urged leniency for former Senate Intelligence Committee James Wolfe, who lied to the FBI. (Photo By Tom Williams/CQ Roll Call)



Posted Dec 11, 2018 6:57 PM
http://www.rollcall.com/news/politics/senators-urge-no-prison-time-intelligence-committee-aide-lied-fbi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Alt-right?! (Though I got to say the biggest laffer was watching Individual 1 the Con get dunked on by Nancy "All World" Pelosi... kek.)
> 
> By the way, thanks to Individual 1 the Con, Steel is a steal!
> 
> ...


What's the problem Frienance?


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> "Still paying" or will? Me thinks you are a liar.
> 
> https://fox5sandiego.com/2018/12/11/trump-privately-brags-to-democrats-that-mexico-will-still-pay-for-border-wall/


I challenge anybody to explain what this idiot is talking about.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Trump: “who’s gonna pay for the wall?” Dumbshits: “MEXICO!”


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't that usually his response when people talk back to him? (see Kelly, et al.)


*Are you " Messy's " relative, the stupidity is strong with both of you...*


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Trump: “who’s gonna pay for the wall?” Dumbshits: “MEXICO!”


*They are, that's old news.....Messy you need to work on your responses and do a little research.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2018)

At a House Judiciary Committee hearing on Tuesday, Google CEO Sundar Pichai was asked by Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) why his 7-year-old granddaughter saw a photo of the congressman with inappropriate language while playing a game on her iPhone.
Pichai answered, "Congressman, iPhone is made by a different company."
The Democratic staff table erupted in laughter


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> I challenge anybody to explain what this idiot is talking about.


*I challenge you to explain why yur an Idiot calling someone an idiot.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At a House Judiciary Committee hearing on Tuesday, Google CEO Sundar Pichai was asked by Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) why his 7-year-old granddaughter saw a photo of the congressman with inappropriate language while playing a game on her iPhone.
> Pichai answered, "Congressman, iPhone is made by a different company."
> The Democratic staff table erupted in laughter



*You're a tool for posting the comments of a smartass foolish CEO who knows what Rep Steve King *
*was implying.....I watched that Jackass Sundar Pinchybutthole skirt around hard questions....*
*Your " Hero " Democrats are a table full of Jackasses....ya tool.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're a tool for posting the comments of a smartass foolish CEO who knows what Rep Steve King *
> *was implying.....I watched that Jackass Sundar Pinchybutthole skirt around hard questions....*
> *Your " Hero " Democrats are a table full of Jackasses....ya tool.*


People have been laughing at you all of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2018)

President Trump seemingly suggested that “10 terrorists” were recently apprehended trying to enter the country. However, when pressed about the president’s comments, officials could not provide evidence of any such apprehension.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People have been laughing at you all of your life.


Unfortunately probably not. He’s one of those creepy, quiet dudes who only does this online. After he shoots up the pizzagate parlor the neighbors all say “he seemed so quiet and friendly.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Unfortunately probably not. He’s one of those creepy, quiet dudes who only does this online. After he shoots up the pizzagate parlor the neighbors all say “he seemed so quiet and friendly.”


Talking to yourself again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Unfortunately probably not. He’s one of those creepy, quiet dudes who only does this online. After he shoots up the pizzagate parlor the neighbors all say “he seemed so quiet and friendly.”


"He seemed like such a nice fella, staying at home to take care of his mother and all."


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

"Truth isn't truth" -- R. Giuliani, 2018

https://www.apnews.com/f6e39b5887c14bfbbea6d6f784ccea59


----------



## Chizl (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Levin is smarter than me, so you know what that means.


He reads at a third grade level?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Chizl said:


> He reads at a third grade level?


Scram kid, you're bothering me.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Is the FB-Lie investigating President Donald J. Trump ......?*


No. Just individual # 1.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2018)

All the institutions that comprise the USA are wrong and dirty, and the real truth comes from a philandering, welching, back-stabbing, draft dodging wannabe celeb who has a habit of constantly lying. Is that about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

How did Whitey get transferred to another prison and end up in the general population with know boston mobsters?
What did he have on Mueller and how did he end up dead?

*Alan Dershowitz: Boston Remembers Mueller Protected Whitey ...*
https://*www.newsmax.com*/politics/alan-dershowitz-*mueller*-political...
Ripping FBI special counsel Robert *Mueller* as a political "zealot," Harvard law professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz reminded staunch *Mueller* supporters about the former FBI director's role in protecting "notorious mass murderer" *Whitey Bulger* as an FBI informant. "I think *Mueller* is a zealot ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*‘Whitey’ Bulger lawyer says he will sue over prison killing*
*Bulger was serving a life sentence for 11 murders and other crimes when he was beaten to death in October, hours after he was transferred to a West Virginia prison.*





The Federal Corrections Complex in Hazelton, West Virginia . –Kristian Thacker for The Boston Globe
AP,
December 10, 2018
BOSTON (AP) — A lawyer for James “Whitey” Bulger says he plans to sue the government over the notorious gangster’s prison killing.






James “Whitey” Bulger. —AFP/Getty Images
Attorney Hank Brennan told The Wall Street Journal that he will bring wrongful death and negligence claims on behalf of Bulger’s estate.

Brennan told The Associated Press he expects to begin filing a number of lawsuits over the next month but declined to provide further details.

Bulger was serving a life sentence for 11 murders and other crimes when he was beaten to death in October, hours after he was transferred to a West Virginia prison.

Authorities have said two Massachusetts mobsters are under suspicion in the 89-year-old’s killing . No charges have been filed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Reveal the Congressional Hush Fund Hypocrites Daniel John SobieskiHow many of Trump's accusers are guilty of the very infraction they accuse him of?  More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*CHINA

Markets rally as China 'prepares to rewrite economic plan' - business ...

https://www.theguardian.com/.../markets-rally-china-car-tariffs-pound-brexit-business-li...
15 mins ago - 1) The WSJ is reporting that China is revising its economic plan to give ... 2) Beijing has told US officials that it will cut the tariff on US cars from ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Lets see on of you mother fuckers argue this logic,
POTUS: Obama Gave Iran ’$150 Billion’; Why Not $5B for Wall


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> I challenge anybody to explain what this idiot is talking about.


There's a key word missing in the wife beaters post... do you see it Jose? It will change the whole context of his stupid statement...But if English is a second language for you then I may help you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Elections have consequences,


*Pence breaks Senate deadlock on judge for first time in U.S. history*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






UPI
12 Dec 201846
Dec. 12 (UPI) — Mike Pence made history Tuesday and became the first U.S. vice president to cast a tie-breaking vote to confirm a federal judge.



Pence, the Senate president, cast the vote to break a 50-50 tie for the nomination of Jonathan Kobes to the 8th Circuit Court of Appeals. The Senate voted down party lines except for Sen. Jeff Flake, R-Ariz., who’s vowed to oppose all judicial appointments until legislation is passed that protects special counsel Robert Mueller from being fired


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets see on of you mother fuckers argue this logic,
> POTUS: Obama Gave Iran ’$150 Billion’; Why Not $5B for Wall


You quite literally are an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Do any of you Mother Teresa types care to ponder what religion this cocksucking perp is?


***Live Updates** Strasbourg Christmas Market Shooting

4 Dead, 12 Injured…

Suspected Killer Identified… Manhunt Underway*
8,394


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You quite literally are an idiot.


And you are a creepy stalker who can't help yourself.


----------



## legend (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> There's a key word missing in the wife beaters post... do you see it Jose? It will change the whole context of his stupid statement...But if English is a second language for you then I may help you.


I win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

legend said:


> I win.


What did you win?


----------



## legend (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you win?


I challenged anybody to tell me what the idiot was talking about in my referenced post...nobody could. There was no "key word missing" from Espola's post.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

legend said:


> I challenged anybody to tell me what the idiot was talking about in my referenced post...nobody could. There was no "key word missing" from Espola's post.


Hey dumbass why do you use multiple screen names? Yes there is a word missing or I would not have type the post fucker. You're obviously too stupid to figure it out messy/legend or whatever is your screen name of the day is.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey dumbass why do you use multiple screen names? Yes there is a word missing or I would not have type the post fucker. You're obviously too stupid to figure it out messy/legend or whatever is your screen name of the day is.


Come on, then, own me. What's the word that is missing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2018)

3 years in the big house . . . Cohen will be squealing like a pig one way or the other.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Come on, then, own me. What's the word that is missing?


Try this puzzle:

still
adverb
will

Don't hurt yourself and good luck Sybil.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Try this puzzle:
> 
> still
> adverb
> ...


Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?  That's a good tactic for him - prevents him from saying something definite that might be found to be false.  Is that your plan also?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?  That's a good tactic for him - prevents him from saying something definite that might be found to be false.  Is that your plan also?


Who is this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 3 years in the big house . . . Cohen will be squealing like a pig one way or the other.


Squealing is something you apparently know much about...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?  That's a good tactic for him - prevents him from saying something definite that might be found to be false.  Is that your plan also?


The plumber doesn't like to get out of the truck much.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?  That's a good tactic for him - prevents him from saying something definite that might be found to be false.  Is that your plan also?


Exactly. He can't provide the word you missed. Could be he misread your post in the first place, which is not a big deal...God forbid he should cop to it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

Hard time ahead for Cohen.
He will be in the Federal prison in Otisville, New York.

That’s the sound of the men working on the gold-chain gang.

White-collar criminals and crooked pols are banging down the door to get into Otisville federal prison. The reason? It’s a walled Shangri-la.

“You could do about anything you wanted there,” said former inmate John Altman. “It’s not just good. It’s sweet. That’s why you request to go there.”

Disgraced former state Sen. Carl Kruger will serve out his seven-year corruption sentence in the suburban Orange County lockup. His boyfriend, Michael Turano, has requested to stay there too.

And why wouldn’t they want to go?

The prison’s store doubles as a delicatessen, serving up such favorites as rib steak, gefilte fish, kugel, salmon, chorizo and smoked oysters.

It’s only a 90-minute drive for visitors from the city, and it has boccie courts, horseshoe pits and enough room to play soccer.

Altman, who has spent time in six prisons since his 1989 conviction for running an interstate prostitution ring, says convicts could stay up until 2 a.m. on Friday and Saturday nights watching HBO, Showtime and Cinemax.

The low-security camp that’s connected with Otisville’s 1,200-inmate medium-security complex is exclusive too, housing only about 125 felons, two to a cell.

Memorial Day and the Fourth of July are celebrated with cookouts serving hamburgers, hot dogs, watermelon and potato salad.

“The food is right. The commissary is right. The officers don’t bother you. There are a lot of courses you can take. You had weights inside and outside, free weights and machines,” Altman said.

“Food, activities, TV and movies, and visitations are the four things you judge a facility by,” he said. “Things were good.”

Even Forbes magazine ranked Otisville one of America’s “10 Cushiest Prisons,” calling it the only one of 115 federal joints where “Bernie [Madoff] wanted to spend the rest of his life.”

https://nypost.com/2012/05/13/carls-castle-behind-bars/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber doesn't like to get out of the truck much.


You know this how?
That's right ...you're a fucking lying piece of shit.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People have been laughing at you all of your life.


*Americans who know the TRUTH feel sorrow for lemming such as you *
*that project the self inflicted miseries they've endured throughout life.....*
*Do some research and wake up to the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*Pentagon Says DOD Could Fund Border Projects*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*Mika Smears Pompeo with Homophobic ‘Butt-Boy’ Slur*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*Hmmmm..............*


US News
*AMBUSHED? Sentencing memo sheds new light on what Andrew McCabe told Michael Flynn before FBI interview *


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump seemingly suggested that “10 terrorists” were recently apprehended trying to enter the country. However, when pressed about the president’s comments, officials could not provide evidence of any such apprehension.


*Posting BS again......look up the " Terrorist " arrests by the Border Patrol....

How do you sleep at night with a " split " tongue....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hmmmm..............*
> 
> 
> US News
> *AMBUSHED? Sentencing memo sheds new light on what Andrew McCabe told Michael Flynn before FBI interview *




*Sunlight is the best disinfectant .....The Democrats are the bacteria....*

*And " Robert Mueller is going Down ! "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know this how?
> That's right ...you're a fucking lying piece of shit.


OBVI.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's the problem Frienance?


No problem for me, I don't own US Steel.

I feel very bad for poor Mikey Flynn, how the FBI tricked him into lying by asking him questions. No Fair!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No problem for me, I don't own US Steel.
> 
> I feel very bad for poor Mikey Flynn, how the FBI tricked him into lying by asking him questions. No Fair!


Giuliani gave a name to the situation when you're asked a question and your response is a lie. He (and Fox News) refers to that situation as a "perjury trap." So the person setting the "trap" is the bad guy, not the person committing the perjury. Trump people are awesome. They're so awesome, they seem to be going to jail.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking riddle lessons from the plumber?  That's a good tactic for him - prevents him from saying something definite that might be found to be false.  Is that your plan also?


You own that tactic E..


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you are a creepy stalker who can't help yourself.


And here I thought he was just a drunken idiot..


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Exactly. He can't provide the word you missed. Could be he misread your post in the first place, which is not a big deal...God forbid he should cop to it.


I just quoted t.  It was in the news.  Maybe not on Fox or Breitbart, which would explain your difficulty.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You own that tactic E..


Show me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And here I thought he was just a drunken idiot..


Multiple personalities.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No problem for me, I don't own US Steel.
> 
> I feel very bad for poor Mikey Flynn, how the FBI tricked him into lying by asking him questions. No Fair!


*Hey Limited Brain power....ya might want to read the latest request by the Judge.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Limited Brain power....ya might want to read the latest request by the Judge.....*


I wonder what Flynn told them?


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I just quoted t.  It was in the news.  Maybe not on Fox or Breitbart, which would explain your difficulty.


*LIAR.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder what Flynn told them?


*Fake 302 .....Mr Rodent. Seven months after the fact.*

*Mueller is going down and he's gunna be Flynn's Beotch until the money is*
*returned....All of it !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2018)

Tax cuts and a slowing economy will erode America’s fiscal strength during the next decade, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Service, the bond-rating agency. At some point, Moody’s might cut the nation’s top-tier credit rating.

The Moody’s warning challenges a core promise of President Trump and his fellow Republicans, who insisted the $1.5 trillion tax cut they passed last year would pay for itself and even generate more tax revenue, not less, because economic growth would suddenly boom. Trump predicted last year that the economy would “take off like a rocket ship” once his tax cuts went into effect. White House economists predicted family incomes would rise by $4,000 or more due to a sharp cut in business taxes.

None of that is happening or coming into view.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tax cuts and a slowing economy will erode America’s fiscal strength during the next decade, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Service, the bond-rating agency. At some point, Moody’s might cut the nation’s top-tier credit rating.
> 
> The Moody’s warning challenges a core promise of President Trump and his fellow Republicans, who insisted the $1.5 trillion tax cut they passed last year would pay for itself and even generate more tax revenue, not less, because economic growth would suddenly boom. Trump predicted last year that the economy would “take off like a rocket ship” once his tax cuts went into effect. White House economists predicted family incomes would rise by $4,000 or more due to a sharp cut in business taxes.
> 
> None of that is happening *or coming into view*.



*You're looking in the wrong place.....*

*




*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Exactly. He can't provide the word you missed. Could be he misread your post in the first place, which is not a big deal...God forbid he should cop to it.


Did you figure it out yet Sybil?


Hüsker Dü said:


> Tax cuts and a slowing economy will erode America’s fiscal strength during the next decade, according to a new report from Moody’s Investor Service, the bond-rating agency. At some point, Moody’s might cut the nation’s top-tier credit rating.
> 
> The Moody’s warning challenges a core promise of President Trump and his fellow Republicans, who insisted the $1.5 trillion tax cut they passed last year would pay for itself and even generate more tax revenue, not less, because economic growth would suddenly boom. Trump predicted last year that the economy would “take off like a rocket ship” once his tax cuts went into effect. White House economists predicted family incomes would rise by $4,000 or more due to a sharp cut in business taxes.
> 
> None of that is happening or coming into view.


One can only hope.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 12, 2018)

How many have plead guilty and how many in jail? Whats the tally? That is all that matters, no need to copy and paste.  I watch Fox news and they are so slightly changing their tune, at some point they will throw in the towel and reverse on this guy. Every hour they always make sure to show immigrants climbing the wall or going underneath, that is all they have left.  I hope this fiasco wakes America up to not take our freedom to vote lightly.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 12, 2018)

I stumbled across this video Mikey Cohen and the Peckers made in a tribute to Individual 1 the Con... It has a certain ring to it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

[QUOTE="Dominic, post: 235322,  I hope this fiasco wakes America up to not take our freedom to vote lightly.[/QUOTE]
It did, why do you think the American People elected Trump?
Let me help, Obama was a disaster.
And it's illegal crininal aliens, not immigrants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Don't mess with Deano,

After Listeners Revolt, Radio Station Reinstates Christmas Classic
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/12/12/koit-baby-its-cold-outside/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Judge in Flynn case orders Mueller to turn over interview docs after bombshell claim of FBI pressure
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/flynn-judge-orders-mueller-to-turn-over-fbi-docs-after-bombshell-filing-claiming-he-was-pressured-by-agents.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi1sdeY65zfAhULbq0KHTXYAxIQqUMwBnoECAUQHQ&usg=AOvVaw1ZdcqEcF9un70lG29wfYRD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

NO EGGNOG FOR YOU! President Trump cancels White House Christmas party for journos
52 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/12/13/no-eggnog-for-you-president-trump-cancels-white-house-christmas-party-for-journos/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiT1-7m65zfAhUSeKwKHbHRDS4QqUMwAHoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0Fp4_9v4MWIGmtWA30_Jw4&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No problem for me, I don't own US Steel.


So why did you post the steel chart?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NO EGGNOG FOR YOU! President Trump cancels White House Christmas party for journos
> 52 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/12/13/no-eggnog-for-you-president-trump-cancels-white-house-christmas-party-for-journos/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiT1-7m65zfAhUSeKwKHbHRDS4QqUMwAHoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0Fp4_9v4MWIGmtWA30_Jw4&ampcf=1


The tax payer party?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Dominic said:


> How many have plead guilty and how many in jail? Whats the tally? That is all that matters, no need to copy and paste.  I watch Fox news and they are so slightly changing their tune, at some point they will throw in the towel and reverse on this guy. Every hour they always make sure to show immigrants climbing the wall or going underneath, that is all they have left.  I hope this fiasco wakes America up to not take our freedom to vote lightly.


All that means is that we are getting close to our next financial crisis.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I just quoted t.  It was in the news.  Maybe not on Fox or Breitbart, which would explain your difficulty.


People are laughing at you right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

And this is the country that stole the election from Hillary who stole the nomination from Bernie?







*Russian robot hailed as hi-tech on state TV revealed as man in suit...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

BREITBART




*Exclusive–DHS Spox: 30-Foot Bollard Fence Is Part of Trump’s Promised Wall*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






MARK RALSTON/AFP/Getty Images
12 Dec 2018800

4:10
*The 30-foot bollard-style barrier that has been constructed along the United States-Mexico border in Calexico, California is part of President Trump’s promised border wall, a Department of Homeland Security (DHS) spokesperson says.*


In an exclusive interview with SiriusXM Patriot’s _Breitbart News Tonight_, DHS spokesperson Katie Waldman said the recently finished bollard barrier in Calexico is part of the Trump border wall.


Listen to Waldman’s full interview here:




“In Calexico, we just finished our first, what DHS will call the first Trump border wall because what was previously there was dilapidated, old landing mat [which] was replaced with a 30-foot steel bollard,” Waldman said. “And I think before this administration, before President Trump took office, that is never something that would have been built.”

“Border Patrol listed this as a priority going back to 2009, yet it languished in the previous administration without any action despite Border Patrol ranking this as their top priority,” Waldman said. “And President Trump saw that, took it up, funded it, and because of that, we have a 30-foot wall. I don’t know about you, but I have never seen a fence that’s 30 feet high. It’s quite a site to see.”



_Border Patrol officers keep watch before US Department of Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen M. Nielsen inaugurates the first completed section of President Trumps 30-foot border wall in the El Centro Sector, at the US Mexico border in Calexico, California on October 26, 2018. (MARK RALSTON/AFP/Getty Images)_


_Mounted Border Patrol officers patrol before US Department of Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen M. Nielsen inaugurates the first completed section of President Trumps 30-foot border wall in the El Centro Sector, at the US Mexico border in Calexico, California on October 26, 2018. (MARK RALSTON/AFP/Getty Images)_


_Border Patrol officers wait for US Department of Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen M. Nielsen to inaugurate the first completed section of President Trumps 30-foot border wall in the El Centro Sector, at the US Mexico border in Calexico, California on October 26, 2018. (MARK RALSTON/AFP/Getty Images)_

In a recent instance, illegal border crossers were caught dropping a child from the top of the Yuma, Arizona sector’s 18-foot border barrier.



Waldman says Trump’s border wall is an “ad hoc-based” project, as it relies on portions of funding from Congress, the most recent of which was a mere $1.6 billion included in an omnibus spending bill from April.

This means the promised border wall will come in various forms, rather than a uniform wall extending across all 2,000 miles of the border, Waldman says:

It’s ad hoc based on the funding and based on what the sector and what our folks on the ground say that they need. So it might be different in each different sector and each different section of the wall.

In certain sections, we’re going to see 30-foot high bollards, in other sections we’re going to see gates. It totally depends, it is what is best on the ground to secure the border.

Though the bollard barrier is different from the prototype walls that were tested in the San Diego, California desert earlier this year, Waldman says the prototypes were never destined to become a far-stretching wall along the entire border.


“So what prototyping was meant to do was help us inform what is the best in terms of operational use,” Waldman said. “So when the Army Rangers who tested on them, what we found is that bollard actually is the best for us because we’re actually able to see through it. So that’s what we were able to take away from prototyping.”

“It was never going to be, this is the winner, or that is the winner,” Waldman said. “It is what is the attribute of each different one of those walls that makes it for the best thing to have on our border to make it the most secure.”


_U.S President Donald Trump’s border wall prototypes stand near the U.S.-Mexico border on July 16, _2018_ in San Diego, California. (Mario Tama/Getty Images)_


_A US border patrol quad is seen next to US President Donald Trump’s border wall prototypes from Tijuana, northwestern Mexico, on April 3, 2018. (GUILLERMO ARIAS/AFP/Getty Images)_

Currently, the Trump administration is asking the Republican-controlled Congress for a fifth of border wall funding that Waldman says is necessary to ensure the U.S. is not a “less secure nation” with “more criminals” and “more drugs.”

Democrats say they are only willing to sign off on $1.6 billion in funding with the promise that the money goes towards “border security” measures and not a physical barrier to be constructed.

“We’re building wall right now,” Waldman said. “By the end of Fiscal [Year] 2019, we’ll have built over 120 miles of new wall. That’s a start. We have 2,000 miles. If we get the funds of $5 billion that the president has asked for, we’ll construct 330 miles of wall.”

“That’s what Congress is deciding right now,” Waldman said. “Do you want a secure nation and do Americans want to know who is coming into their country and who has a right to be here or do we not? I believe in this last election, Americans demanded a secure border, that’s what the president is trying to deliver to them and I hope Congress does the same.”

“We need a wall,” Waldman said. “We need to ensure that we don’t have unchecked mass migration at our borders


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*WORD.

Ayanna Pressley Calls Out Dems: ‘Do Black Lives Only Matter in Election Years?’
499*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*Pocahontas III is hot,


Tulsi ‘Seriously Considering’ 2020 Run*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Sounds like this is a foregone conclusion.


*Schiff: DOJ Needs to Reevaluate Whether a Sitting President Can Be Indicted*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*WHO KNEW?*
*BET Founder Bob Johnson Praises Donald Trump for Founding Opportunity and Revitalization Council*
*Email**Google+**Twitter*
*





AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin
12 Dec 2018**2,037*
*
2:01*
*President Donald Trump signed an executive order on Wednesday, establishing a White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council and earning the support BET founder Bob Johnson, a former Hillary Clinton supporter.*
*
“I’m a fundamental believer that there are business solutions to social problems,” he said, praising Trump for his efforts to help poverty-stricken neighborhoods.


Johnson was a vocal financial supporter of Hillary Clinton during the 2016 presidential campaign. CNN’s Van Jones was also spotted in the crowd as his Dream Corps foundation supported the idea.



The council will be headed by Secretary of Housing and Urban Development **Ben Carson** and will focus on a multi-agency approach to help restore the greatness of low-income communities, according to the White House.


“Our goal is to ensure that America’s great new prosperity is shared by all our citizens,” Donald Trump said, promising to help communities “ignored by Washington.”

The council will help the president identify ways to cut regulations, taxes, and spur private investments in poor communities.

“No citizen will be forgotten, no community will be ignored, and no American will be left on the sidelines,” Trump said. “To achieve our national destiny we must unlock the potential of all of our people.”
*

*Jimmy Kemp, the president of the Jack Kemp Foundation also attended as well as several pastors – Pastor Darrell Scott, Bishop Harry Jackson, and Pastor Donte Hickman.

Sen. Tim Scott was also present and praised Trump for his efforts for impoverished communities as well as his support for criminal justice reform.

“Your strong advocacy for criminal justice reform…without out any question without your leadership our Senate would not have made the decision to take it up in 2018,” he said
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................
‘Shady as hell’! OIG report on Peter Strzok and Lisa Page’s phones suggests ‘unacceptable’ conduct by Mueller’s office 
Posted at 11:21 am on December 13, 2018 by Sarah D.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Remember FBI texting pals Peter Strzok and Lisa Page? Well, the OIG is out with a new report pertaining to their mobile devices, and it contains some pretty interesting information:

According to the report, the Special Counsel’s Office issued iPhones to both Page and Strzok in late May 2017 and early June 2017, respectively. And while Page left the SCO on July 15, 2017, the Justice Management Division was unable to locate her iPhone until September 2018. After examining the device, the OIG found that it had been reset to factory settings on July 31, 2017. As for Strzok, he completed his SCO Exit Clearance Certificate on August 11, 2017. The SCO Records Officer who reviewed his phone the following month made a note in her log that Strzok’s phone contained “no substantive texts, notes or reminders.” When OIG received Strzok’s phone in late January 2018, they found that his phone had been reconfigured for a new user — by resetting it to factory settings
*


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................
> ‘Shady as hell’! OIG report on Peter Strzok and Lisa Page’s phones suggests ‘unacceptable’ conduct by Mueller’s office
> Posted at 11:21 am on December 13, 2018 by Sarah D.
> 
> ...



Was the original in red?  Or are you just doing holiday decorations?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Was the original in red?  Or are you just doing holiday decorations?


No and no, I am not very good at this posting thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

What a difference.

*Fashion Notes: Melania Trump Gets Fierce with American Soldiers*
16EmailGoogle+Twitter


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

So long you big pussy.
*Jeff Flake Warns of U.S. ‘Authoritarianism’ in Farewell Speech*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite
13 Dec 2018327

2:25
*Sen. Jeff Flake (R-AZ) warned in his farewell remarks Thursday morning that the United States faces “threats” from within its political system, stating “to say that our politics is not healthy is something of an understatement.”*

“I believe that we all know well that this is not a normal time, that the threats to our democracy from within and without are real, and none of us can say with confidence how the situation that we now find ourselves in will turn out,” Flake said in his final floor speech. “[T]o say that our politics is not healthy is something of an understatement.”


Flake, who is retiring from the Senate in January after declining to run for re-election, is among President Donald Trump’s most outspoken critic in Congress, often criticizing both the president’s American First agenda and tone. The outgoing lawmaker warned that while the U.S. political institutions remain intact, the country is “by no means immune” to authoritarianism.






“Let us recognize from this place here today that the shadow of tyranny is once again enveloping parts of the globe,” said Flake “And let us recognize as authoritarianism reasserts itself in country after country that we are by no means immune.”


Recalling his days as a monitor of Namibia’s transition to democracy, Flake spoke of Czechoslovak President Vaclav Havel’s speech before Congress in 1990 about the importance of support the Soviet Union before its collapse.

“Vladimir Putin would go on to be president and he is president still, and just as he hijacked democracy in his own country, he is determined to do so everywhere,” the Arizona Republican said. “Denial of this reality will not make it any less real. This is something that is staring us in the face, right now, as we are gathered here today.”


Flake, who expressed “gratitude” for the opportunity to serve in Senate, reflected on his inaugural Senate floor speech six years prior. “I noted then and echo today that serious challenges lie ahead, but any honest reckoning of our history and our prospects will note that we have confronted and survived more daunting challenges than we now face,” he said.  “Ours is a durable, resilient system of government, designed to withstand the foibles of those who from time to time occupy this place, including yours truly.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Was the original in red?  Or are you just doing holiday decorations?


It's Christmas decorations, you commie bastard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

This is good enough for me,

*Trump, in Fox News interview, says he never ‘directed’ Michael Cohen ‘to do anything wrong’*

President tweets that he never directed his former personal lawyer to break the law; John Roberts reports on the reaction from the White House.

President Trump, in his first interview since Michael Cohen was sentenced to prison, told Fox News on Thursday that he never directed his former fixer to do anything wrong and called Cohen's allegations to the contrary an attempt to “embarrass” him.



“I never directed him to do anything wrong,” the president told host Harris Faulkner in an exclusive interview on Fox News’ "Outnumbered Overtime." “Whatever he did he did on his own.”


Cohen, who worked as Trump’s lawyer for years before later turning against his boss, was sentenced to three years in prison Wednesday by a federal judge in New York after pleading guilty to numerous crimes, while cooperating with prosecutors. Those crimes included tax evasion and campaign-finance violations -- pertaining to hush-money payments during the 2016 campaign to two women who claimed past affairs with Trump. Cohen, speaking in court, implicated the president in those transactions, saying he felt it was his duty to cover up the president's “dirty deeds.”

In the interview with Faulkner at the White House, Trump said he believes Cohen cut a deal with prosecutors to “embarrass me” in an attempt to get a lesser sentence. He said the campaign-finance charges were specifically meant to embarrass him.

"It's a terrible system we have," Trump said of that deal.


Prosecutors echoed Cohen's claim that Trump orchestrated payments to former Playboy model Karen McDougal and adult film actress Stormy Daniels at Trump's direction.

But Trump insisted in Thursday’s interview that the Cohen payments were “not a campaign finance violation.” He has previously tweeted that they were a “simple private transaction.”

The president also took aim at the practice of taxpayer-funded settlement payments being paid to congressional staffers who accuse their bosses of harassment, asking why that’s not considered a campaign contribution.

“What about Congress where they have a slush fund and millions and millions of dollars is paid out each year?” he said. “They have a slush fund. Millions, they don't talk about campaign finance, anything. Have you ever heard of campaign finance laws? Have they listed that on their campaign finance sheets? No.”

The president recalled how he first hired Cohen as his fixer more than a decade ago while in business, saying Cohen got on his radar by doing a “favor” for him on a condominium committee. The president, considering everything that has happened recently, acknowledged it was a mistake to hire him.

“I hire usually good people but it just happened,” Trump said.

The president, in the interview, also addressed the curious court case against his former national security adviser Michael Flynn. His comments about Flynn come as a federal judge ordered Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s team late Wednesday to turn over all the government's documents related to Flynn's questioning, ahead of upcoming sentencing.

Trump said FBI agents “convinced” Flynn “he lied" in order to get Flynn to plead guilty to giving false statements about his contacts with the Russian ambassador. Flynn is cooperating with prosecutors, but Trump said he doubts Flynn did what Cohen did.

“Maybe they scared him enough that he'll make up a story but I have a feeling that maybe he didn't,” Trump said. “He's a tougher kind of a guy than Cohen.”

The president also addressed John Kelly’s departure as White House chief of staff, and his search for a replacement.

“I want somebody that's strong but I want somebody that thinks like I do,” he said. “It's my vision. It is my vision. After all, at the same time, I'm open to ideas


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

'I SENT THEM'
*Comey says he broke protocol to send agents to White House to grill Flynn*


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is good enough for me,


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

2 good 2 check

*Report: Gingrich now the frontrunner for chief of staff*
AllahpunditPosted at 11:21 am on December 13, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*Just like E-peeer,

DRIP DRIP DRIP*


The DOJ Inspector General Found 19,000 'Lost' Strzok and Page Texts


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


*Lying and Thievery has been " shown " in countless posts of yours......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is the country that stole the election from Hillary who stole the nomination from Bernie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are they sure it was a man.....Hillary has colluded to fit in many a " Pants " suit.......*







*Huma loves the " Colors " too !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is the country that stole the election from Hillary who stole the nomination from Bernie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are they sure it was a man.....Hillary has colluded to fit in many a " Pants " suit.......*







*Huma loves the " Colors " too !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No and no, I am not very good at this posting thing.


Hilarious...all you get is the wife beater commenting on the color of the font.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......................
> ‘Shady as hell’! OIG report on Peter Strzok and Lisa Page’s phones suggests ‘unacceptable’ conduct by Mueller’s office
> Posted at 11:21 am on December 13, 2018 by Sarah D.
> 
> ...


Could you imagine if the mainstream media reported this info to the sheep daily? They would lose the collective "minds".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So long you big pussy.
> *Jeff Flake Warns of U.S. ‘Authoritarianism’ in Farewell Speech*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> ...


*Flake is missing the part about our country being Hijacked by the Fed.*

The objective of the Federal Reserve Transparency Act is simple: to protect the interests of the average American by finding out where hundreds of billions worth of our dollars are going. The Federal Reserve has the ability to create new money and spend it on whatever financial assets it wants, whenever it wants, while giving the new money to whichever banks it wants.

*Yet, if the average Messy and legend from Main Street printed their own money, they would be imprisoned as counterfeiters.* *Nowhere else but in Washington D.C. would you find an institution with so much unchecked power. Creating new money naturally lowers interest rates, or the price of using money. Put another way, the Federal Reserve’s unchecked printing press creates a price control on the cost of using money.*

*Throughout our country’s history, price controls have never worked, and the Fed’s price control on interest rates has not worked. Think back to the housing bubble. Artificially low interest rates led to too many individuals buying, selling, and investing in the housing industry. This in turn led prices to soar, which ultimately, led the economy to spiral down to the Great Recession of 2008.*

*Since the 2008 financial crisis, the Fed has increased its balance sheet from less than $1 trillion to over $4.4 trillion.* Although the Fed has created trillions of new dollars, it has become apparent that most of this money is not finding its way into the hands of the average American.

*From 2009 to 2012, the incomes of the top 1 percent increased by a whopping 31 percent, while everyone else’s incomes increased by a measly 0.4 percent.* The reason for this is simple: big banks, corporations, and government entities receive the Fed’s money long before anyone else, and they bid up the prices of assets before the rest of us can get to purchasing them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Former Federal Reserve Governor Kevin Warsh once referred to the Fed’s easy-money policies as the reverse Robin Hood effect.

“If you have access to credit—if you’ve got a big balance sheet—the Fed has made you richer. This is a way to make the well-to-do even more well-to-do.”

The side effect of this uneven distribution of money is painfully apparent to many at the grocery store. Over the past 15 years, the price of white bread has increased by over 50 percent, while the price of eggs has more than doubled.

The cost of housing has also appreciated significantly in many areas. When adjusting for inflation, the price of housing in San Francisco has increased by 58 percent over just 25 years. Real household income, for regular Americans, has declined 10 percent over the past 15 years. Higher rent and higher grocery bills cause low income workers to incur more loans and credit card debt, which involve far higher interest rates than what the banks and Wall Street are currently paying.

These low income workers do not get the luxury of receiving the Fed’s newly-created money first, nor do they do have the luxury of receiving the near-zero interest rates that the wealthy do. As a result, one thing is for certain: the Fed’s price-control on interest rates acts a hidden tax on the less-well-to-do.

*The Fed also exacerbates income inequality by paying large commercial banks $12 billion in interest, this is a departure from nearly a century of practice, while individual savers earn practically no interest - the big banks are given $12 billion in interest.*

There is a revolving door between the Fed, the Treasury, and Wall Street -- a revolving door in a building that is all-too-eager to enrich big banks and asset holders at the expense of everyone else. I think that it’s about time we pull back the curtain to uncover this cloak of secrecy once and for all.

*Who is receiving loans from the Fed today? Who is the Fed paying interest to? Are there any conflicts about how these payments are determined? Are there any checks and balances on the size of these payments? The Federal Reserve Act actually forbids the Fed from buying some of the troubled assets they purchased in 2008. Yet they did it anyway.*

Given all these unanswered questions and given the sharp increase in the risk. Fed's balance sheet, it is unquestionably necessary for the fed to be audited more thoroughly than it has in the past. Audit the fed is just three pages long, and it simply says that the government accountability office, the GAO, which is a nonpartisan, apolitical agency in charge, that they be allowed to audit the fed, a full and thorough audit.

Currently, the GAO Is not allowed to monitor the fed's monetary deliberations or open market transactions. The GAO Was also forbidden from reviewing agreements with foreign central banks. During the downturn in 2008, trillions of dollars were spent, much of it, or quite a bit of it on foreign banks and we're not allowed to know what occurred, to whom this was given, and for what purpose. The fed audit in its current form is virtually futile.

When these restrictions were added to the audit in the 1970s, the GAO testified before Congress saying, “we do not see how we can satisfactorily audit the Federal Reserve System without authority to examine its largest single category of financial transactions and assets...”

To grasp just how limited the current audit is, recall that in 2009 Democratic Rep. Alan Grayson asked then-Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke which foreign countries received $500 billion in loans from the Fed, Bernanke was unwilling to name which countries or banks received the half-trillion worth of funds.

*That’s right: the Fed swapped half-a-trillion dollars to foreign countries in secret and did not even have the decency, under testimony before Congress, to report the details to anyone. But it gets worse: Democratic Senator Bernie Sanders also asked Bernanke who received $2.2 trillion that the Fed lent out during the financial crisis. Again, Bernanke refused to give a direct answer.*

*In the 2011, Dodd-Frank law, Congress ordered a limited, one-time GAO audit of Fed actions* during the financial crisis. *That audit uncovered that the Fed lent over $16 trillion to domestic and foreign banks during the financial crisis - a figure we would never have known if we only relied on the Fed's internal audits.*

Both Republicans and Democrats agree that it is absurd we do not know where hundreds of billions worth of our money is going. In fact, last year, my Audit the Fed bill received the support of nearly every Republican in the House of Representatives, and over 100 Democrats.

Some say that an audit will politicize the Fed. I find this claim odd given both sides of the aisle’s support for the bill. The GAO is a nonpartisan, independent, works for Congress. It does not lean Republican or Democratic, and it is not interested in influencing policy. 

I can’t seem to understand how a simple check by the GAO to ensure that there are no conflicts of interest will politicize anything.

Instead of criticizing a standard audit though, maybe the individuals that work within our central bank should begin curbing their own actions. Unlike the actions of current Fed officials, my bipartisan bill will not politicize monetary policy. I simply want to in overseeing the fed to ensure that our central bank is not picking favorites, and I want to make sure it remains solvent. 

*Like every agency, the Federal Reserve was created by Congress and is supposed to be overseen by Congress. Auditing the Fed should not be a partisan issue.*

Regardless of one’s monetary policy views - regardless of whether you think interest rates should be higher or lower - everyone can and should agree that for the sake of our country’s economic well-being, we need to know what has been going on behind the Federal Reserve’s cloak of secrecy.

It’s time we quit this guessing game. It’s time we audit the Federal Reserve once and for all to restore transparency to our nation’s checkbook.


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Could you imagine if the mainstream media reported this info to the sheep daily? They would lose the collective "minds".


*The 74 year old Alcoholic " Now Questionable Vietnam Record " Dirty Cop Robert Mueller is going DOWN !*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So why did you post the steel chart?


Hm... That's a riddle I'll let you ponder for a bit. A little free-thinking my do your cranium a bit of good.

Meanwhile, I'm just sad-laughing that this idiotic criminal f**k of a conman president's criminal enterprise is finally going to unravel because he was dim enough to run for president. Amazing.


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm... That's a riddle I'll let you ponder for a bit. A little free-thinking my do your cranium a bit of good.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just sad-laughing that this idiotic criminal f**k of a conman president's criminal enterprise is finally going to unravel because he was dim enough to run for president. Amazing.



*The New AG of New York is already in hot water..........Keep Dreaming !*
*Trump's Business's are doing fine..............*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm... That's a riddle I'll let you ponder for a bit. A little free-thinking my do your cranium a bit of good.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just sad-laughing that this idiotic criminal f**k of a conman president's criminal enterprise is finally going to unravel because he was dim enough to run for president. Amazing.


Haha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm... That's a riddle I'll let you ponder for a bit. A little free-thinking my do your cranium a bit of good.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just sad-laughing that this idiotic criminal f**k of a conman president's criminal enterprise is finally going to unravel because he was dim enough to run for president. Amazing.


And won, amazing.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You own that tactic E..


So when I say there is a lying criminal fraud traitor in the WH, that is too subtle for you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So when I say there is a lying criminal fraud traitor in the WH, that is too subtle for you?


So when you're refereed to as a lying stealing wife beating socialist ....


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So when I say there is a lying criminal fraud traitor in the WH, that is too subtle for you?


Are you saying that this is a first?


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

So if Melania calls journalists "opportunists" riding on t's coattails, what does that make her?


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when you're refereed to as a lying stealing wife beating socialist ....


You are showing your true character again.  Just can't help yourself?


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you saying that this is a first?


Look like you agree with me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So if Melania calls journalists "opportunists" riding on t's coattails, what does that make her?


A MILF. You Big Dummy


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Look like you agree with me.


Looks like you agree with me about Obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hm... That's a riddle I'll let you ponder for a bit. A little free-thinking my do your cranium a bit of good.


It made me think about the 17 months compared to what.  So I looked at US steel stock prices during the QE years.  And there you were standing next to the QE spigot when the stock price dropped to $7 a share.  Why would that happen after you had the spigot wide open?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*Gotta give em an A for effort.*

*Trump Inauguration Spending Under Criminal Investigation by Federal Prosecutors *
*Probe looking into whether committee misspent funds and top donors gave money in exchange for access to the administration*













…         
Federal prosecutors in Manhattan are investigating whether President Trump’s 2017 inaugural committee misspent some of the record $107 million it raised from donations, people familiar with the matter said.

The criminal probe by the Manhattan U.S. attorney’s office, which is in its early stages, also is examining whether some of the committee’s top donors gave money in exchange for access to the incoming Trump administration, policy concessions or to influence official administration positions, some of the people said.


Giving money in exchange for political favors could run afoul of federal corruption laws. Diverting funds from the organization, which was registered as a nonprofit, could also violate federal law.

The investigation represents another potential legal threat to people who are or were in Mr. Trump’s orbit. Their business dealings and activities during and since the campaign have led to a number of indictments and guilty pleas. Many of the president’s biggest campaign backers were involved in the inaugural fund.

The investigation partly arises out of materials seized in the federal probe of former Trump lawyer Michael Cohen’s business dealings, according to people familiar with the matter.

In April raids of Mr. Cohen’s home, office and hotel room, Federal Bureau of Investigation agents obtained a recorded conversation between Mr. Cohen and Stephanie Winston Wolkoff, a former adviser to Melania Trump, who worked on the inaugural events. In the recording, Ms. Wolkoff expressed concern about how the inaugural committee was spending money, according to a person familiar with the Cohen investigation.

The Wall Street Journal couldn’t determine when the conversation between Mr. Cohen and Ms. Wolkoff took place, or why it was recorded. The recording is now in the hands of federal prosecutors in Manhattan, a person familiar with the matter said.

The inaugural committee hasn’t been asked for records or been contacted by prosecutors, according to a lawyer close to the matter, who said: “We are not aware of any evidence the investigation the Journal is reporting actually exists.”

The inaugural committee has publicly identified vendors accounting for $61 million of the $103 million it spent, and it hasn’t provided details on those expenses, according to tax filings. As a nonprofit organization, the fund is only required to make public its top five vendors.

Created with Highcharts 6.0.4Money RaisedPrivate funds raised by each of the last fiveinaugural committeesPrivate funds raised by each of the last five inaugural committeesSource: Federal Election Commission
Created with Highcharts 6.0.4Trump(2017)Trump (2017)Obama(2013)Obama (2013)Obama(2009)Obama (2009)Bush (2005)Bush (2001)$0 million$50$100$150
The committee raised more than double what former President Barack Obama’s first inaugural fund reported raising in 2009, the previous record. President Trump’s funds came largely from wealthy donors and corporations who gave $1 million or more—including casino billionaire Sheldon Adelson, AT&T Inc. and Boeing Co. , according to Federal Election Commission filings. There is no sign that those three donors are under investigation.

Federal prosecutors have asked Richard Gates, a former campaign aide who served as the inaugural committee’s deputy chairman, about the fund’s spending and its donors, according to people familiar with the matter. Mr. Gates has met with prosecutors from the Manhattan U.S. attorney’s office and the special counsel’s office.


Mr. Gates, who served as deputy in the inaugural fund, in February pleaded guilty to conspiracy against the U.S. involving foreign political consulting work unrelated to the campaign. The case was brought by Mr. Mueller’s office. Mr. Gates agreed to cooperate with the Justice Department in ongoing investigations.


The committee was headed by Thomas Barrack Jr., a real-estate developer and longtime friend of Mr. Trump. There is no sign the investigation is targeting Mr. Barrack, and he hasn’t been approached by investigators since he was interviewed by special counsel Robert Mueller’s office last year, according to a person familiar with the matter. Mr. Mueller’s investigators, who are probing Russian interference in the 2016 U.S. election, asked Mr. Barrack only a handful of questions about the inaugural fund, the person said.

Mr. Mueller has also probed whether any foreign money flowed to the inaugural fund, which is prohibited from accepting foreign funds. In August, the U.S. attorney’s office in Washington, on a referral from Mr. Mueller, obtained a guilty plea from a Washington consultant who admitted he used a U.S. citizen to serve as a “straw purchaser” so that a “prominent Ukraine oligarch” could attend the inauguration. The names were never disclosed.

Manhattan federal prosecutors in recent months asked Tennessee developer Franklin L. Haney for documents related to a $1 million donation he made to Mr. Trump’s inaugural committee in December 2016, according to a person familiar with the matter. Mr. Haney in early April hired Mr. Cohen, at the time serving as Mr. Trump’s personal lawyer, to help obtain a $5 billion loan from the Energy Department for a nuclear-power project, the Journal has previously reported. Mr. Haney was asked for documents related to his correspondence with members of the committee, meeting calendars and paperwork for the donation, the person said. A loan application by Mr. Haney’s company is still pending at the Energy Department.

A lawyer for Mr. Haney didn’t respond to requests for comment.

The White House didn’t respond to requests for comment on the investigation. A lawyer for Mr. Cohen didn’t respond to requests for comment.

Since pleading guilty to federal crimes in August, Mr. Cohen has been cooperating with federal prosecutors in Manhattan and the special counsel’s office. He was sentenced Wednesday to three years in prison.

According to the inaugural fund’s tax filings, the committee’s top-paid vendor was an event-production firm led by Ms. Wolkoff called WIS Media Partners. The company, which California corporate records show was formed 45 days before the inauguration, was paid $25.8 million, the largest sum paid to a vendor.

Ms. Wolkoff is a former unpaid adviser to Mrs. Trump who also helped produce the inaugural. Ms. Wolkoff and several partners were paid about $1.6 million of the $25.8 million, and the remainder went to subcontractors, a person familiar with Ms. Wolkoff’s work said.



It couldn’t be determined which expenses are the focus of scrutiny by federal prosecutors. The committee said in its tax documents that it spent $77 million on conferences, conventions and meetings, plus $4 million on ticketing, $9 million on travel, $4.5 million on salaries and wages, and other expenses. Mr. Barrack has said that an external audit was completed of the inaugural committee’s finances, but the organization has declined to make that audit available.

The January 2017 inaugural events included a celebration concert at the Lincoln Memorial, receptions, private meals and inaugural balls.

People involved in Mr. Trump’s inaugural have attributed some of the costs to the last-minute nature of the planning. Few expected Mr. Trump to win the 2016 election, leaving his camp scrambling to arrange events for the inaugural, with little time to bid for competitive contracts, they said


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*Where’s the Outrage? Mexico Closes its Border Over Illegal Immigration from Another Country*
Alex Parker


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A MILF. You Big Dummy


I can't imagine why her popularity is so much less than any first lady in about 60 years. Actually,  I can.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A MILF. You Big Dummy


Question Sherriff…..when you're trying to get in the mood with your old lady, do you look at pictures of this gal or pictures of the border wall? Just curious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Question Sherriff…..when you're trying to get in the mood with your old lady, do you look at pictures of this gal or pictures of the border wall? Just curious


I look at pictures of your old lady.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> I can't imagine why her popularity is so much less than any first lady in about 60 years. Actually,  I can.


Oh paleeez.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Question Sherriff…..when you're trying to get in the mood with your old lady, do you look at pictures of this gal or pictures of the border wall? Just curious


Geez another screen name.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh paleeez.
> View attachment 3633


The bitch is cute.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

AND THE HITS JUST KEEP ON COMING...

President Donald Trump's 2017 inaugural committee is currently being investigated by federal prosecutors in New York for possible financial abuses related to the more than $100 million in donations raised for his inauguration, according to a source familiar with the matter.


The investigation was first reported by The Wall Street Journal Thursday afternoon.

Citing conversations with people familiar with the investigation, which is being handled by the US Attorney's office in Manhattan, the Journal reported that prosecutors are also looking into whether the committee accepted donations from individuals looking to gain influence in or access to the new administration.

The newspaper notes that "giving money in exchange for political favors" is illegal, as is misuse of any donated funds. The committee was registered as a nonprofit.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> AND THE HITS JUST KEEP ON COMING...
> 
> President Donald Trump's 2017 inaugural committee is currently being investigated by federal prosecutors in New York for possible financial abuses related to the more than $100 million in donations raised for his inauguration, according to a source familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


Another nothing burger... try hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> AND THE HITS JUST KEEP ON COMING...
> 
> President Donald Trump's 2017 inaugural committee is currently being investigated by federal prosecutors in New York for possible financial abuses related to the more than $100 million in donations raised for his inauguration, according to a source familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


Oh we're goin' to a Hukilau!!


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Another nothing burger... try hard.


So they are the US Attorney's office in the most powerful jurisdiction in the country, spending time on this. Who are you? LOL.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Question Sherriff…..when you're trying to get in the mood with your old lady, do you look at pictures of this gal or pictures of the border wall? Just curious


"Old lady"?  Don't you mean Thumbelina and her four sisters?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> So they are the US Attorney's office in the most powerful jurisdiction in the country, spending time on this. Who are you? LOL.



Haha sucker.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> So they are the US Attorney's office in the most powerful jurisdiction in the country, spending time on this. Who are you? LOL.


Try this Einstein ... does this concern you righteous one? 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/01/25/politics/justice-department-missing-t


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Try this Einstein ... does this concern you righteous one?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/01/25/politics/justice-department-missing-t


Got this --

*Uh-oh!*
*It could be you, or it could be us, but there's no page here.*


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Try this Einstein ... does this concern you righteous one?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/01/25/politics/justice-department-missing-t


This is perfect. I point out the simple fact of  yet another investigation of Trump’s people and you say “sucker?” Then you post a dead link? You’re impressive!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Got this --
> 
> *Uh-oh!*
> *It could be you, or it could be us, but there's no page here.*


Take your meds and go to bed wife beater.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

espola said:


> "Old lady"?  Don't you mean Thumbelina and her four sisters?


hey


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> This is perfect. I point out the simple fact of  yet another investigation of Trump’s people and you say “sucker?” Then you post a dead link? You’re impressive!


Haha... Dead link.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/01/25/politics/justice-department-missing-texts/index.html


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha... Dead link.


Try it! Haha is right.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> Try it! Haha is right.


Works for me.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha... Dead link.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/01/25/politics/justice-department-missing-texts/index.html


Hey did you read that! Trump calls it a big story! LOL


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey did you read that! Trump calls it a big story! LOL


Indeed.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Indeed.


He’s generally accurate.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> He’s generally accurate.


Yes anything but hush money to a whore is big news... Right Jose?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha... Dead link QUOTE]
> Just like E-readers pecker.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes anything but hush money to a whore is big news... Right Jose?


You sound mad that Trump is on the run from federal law enforcement and our American justice system. Don’t be. They impeached Clinton, remember?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> You sound mad that Trump is on the run from federal law enforcement and our American justice system. Don’t be. They impeached Clinton, remember?


How do I sound mad?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> They impeached Clinton, remember?


Remind me... How did that turn out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Australia to Follow Donald Trump’s Lead with Israel Embassy Move


----------



## messy (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Remind me... How did that turn out?


I wouldn’t imagine trump gets thrown out under impeachment. Lying about blow jobs and making payoffs to your affairs and lying about those  are not gonna get you thrown out of office.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> I wouldn’t imagine trump gets thrown out under impeachment. Lying about blow jobs and making payoffs to your affairs and lying about those  are not gonna get you thrown out of office.


We agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Trump Increases Arrests of Illegal Alien Hires by 640 Percent


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

Individual 1 the Con get's some truth from Fox...

“A very, very telling statement came out of the judge’s mouth yesterday after he read all the documents and heard all the arguments from the government prosecutors in D.C., prosecutors in New York, Michael Cohen, and his lawyers, and that was about the president,” Napolitano said. “The judge finding that the president ordered and paid for Michael Cohen to commit a crime.”

Hosts *Steve Doocy *and *Brian Kilmeade *responded by asking “what crime” and suggesting it wasn’t illegal because it was “out of his own pocket,” and not from the campaign.

“Donald Trump has said that that was not a campaign violation because it wasn’t involving the campaign. It was a damage control payment,” Doocy addded.

Napolitano then broke down why exactly Trump’s actions constitute a crime:

“Unfortunately, the president wasn’t in the courtroom, and the people who were, the federal prosecutors, who had a statement from David Pecker, the guy that owns the — _National Enquirer_ said it was for the campaign, the prosecutors said it was for the campaign, Michael Cohen said it was for the campaign. The president wasn’t there. Maybe he should have had lawyers there. So, if you make an honest mistake in failing to report something, or if you take $100,000 and you’re only supposed to take $2,500, you can correct that by returning the money, paying a fine and correcting the report. If you do this as part of a scheme to hide it, then it’s not a civil wrong, then it’s a crime. That’s what the judge found yesterday.”

Kilmeade then quickly pivoted to Reverend *Jeremiah Wright*, who’s “speaking out” made “candidate Obama look bad.”

“Someone walks up to Reverend Wright and says, ‘Hey, could you stop making the president — the senator look bad? He’s running for president,'” he added. “What does that have to do with the campaign? But yet, that might influence how I vote.”

Napolitano quickly informed the host that “would not be” an example of campaign violation.

The former judge-turned-pundit also addressed the *John Edwards *case, which many Trump supporters have used to claim the president is not implicated in Cohen’s crime.

“The John Edwards case actually hurts the president, because John Edwards’ lawyers made a motion to dismiss the indictment saying it’s not a crime, and the judge published an opinion saying why it’s a crime,” he explained. Now, the jury didn’t believe the government and believed John Edwards.”

“The fact of the matter is, any scheme to defraud the government by failing to report what must be reported is a crime, unless it’s an honest mistake in which case it’s not a scheme,” he concluded.

As for Cohen, he received a three-year prison sentence after being convicted in the Trump scandal hush money scheme.

“I felt it was my duty to cover up his dirty deeds,” Cohen said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Individual 1 the Con get's some truth from Fox...
> 
> “A very, very telling statement came out of the judge’s mouth yesterday after he read all the documents and heard all the arguments from the government prosecutors in D.C., prosecutors in New York, Michael Cohen, and his lawyers, and that was about the president,” Napolitano said. “The judge finding that the president ordered and paid for Michael Cohen to commit a crime.”
> 
> ...


Damn Russians.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> I wouldn’t imagine trump gets thrown out under impeachment. Lying about blow jobs and making payoffs to your affairs and lying about those  are not gonna get you thrown out of office.


Firing the man in charge of the investigation of your behavior is a crime.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Individual 1 the Con get's some truth from Fox...
> 
> “A very, very telling statement came out of the judge’s mouth yesterday after he read all the documents and heard all the arguments from the government prosecutors in D.C., prosecutors in New York, Michael Cohen, and his lawyers, and that was about the president,” Napolitano said. “The judge finding that the president ordered and paid for Michael Cohen to commit a crime.”
> 
> ...


In summary...

Money given to silence a whore.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Firing the man in charge of the investigation of your behavior is a crime.


But only if this was true wife beater.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> But only if this was true wife beater.


Irony.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

“Of course, every criminal defendant seeks to minimize his crimes. But such defendants don’t have a cheering squad composed of United States senators.”  -- George Conway, attorney Neal Katyal and former Republican FEC Chairman Trevor Potter  in op-ed page of Washington Post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Firing the man in charge of the investigation of your behavior is a crime.


No it's not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> “Of course, every criminal defendant seeks to minimize his crimes. But such defendants don’t have a cheering squad composed of United States senators.”  -- George Conway, attorney Neal Katyal and former Republican FEC Chairman Trevor Potter  in op-ed page of Washington Post.


I didnʻt know he was a “defendent”.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didnʻt know he was a “defendent”.


It's "defendant", and so far he has reached the level of unnamed co-conspirator.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> It's "defendant", and so far he has reached the level of unnamed co-conspirator.


Thanks for correcting both of us.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thanks for correcting both of us.


I quoted three lawyers.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

I read a rumor in the fake news yesterday that t used to be a regular consumer of Adderall (a prescription drug containing varieties of amphetamines), even to the point of crushing the pills and snorting the powder, while he was directing/producing The Apprentice and the Teen Miss Universe shows.  "Any of you girls want to win should come up to my suite later tonight". 

All lies, obviously.

By coincidence, I am now reading the book "Blitzed", all about drug use by Hitler and his armed forces before and during WW2.  Germany bought 35 million doses of uppers for tankers and pilots. H himself shifted from amphetamines to opiates as the bad news increased later in the war.


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> "Old lady"?  Don't you mean Thumbelina and her four sisters?


*You use that terminology as if to slight someone, yet you yourself have " enjoyed " their*
*company daily until the noodle gave up the ghost many many moons ago.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I quoted three lawyers.


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Individual 1 the Con get's some truth from Fox...
> 
> “A very, very telling statement came out of the judge’s mouth yesterday after he read all the documents and heard all the arguments from the government prosecutors in D.C., prosecutors in New York, Michael Cohen, and his lawyers, and that was about the president,” Napolitano said. “The judge finding that the president ordered and paid for Michael Cohen to commit a crime.”
> 
> ...




*Pure BS....being used to cover for the crimes WJC & HRC committed and will be prosecuted for.....*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

Today is the day!

Killary and O'Bummer!!! 

Go. Ing. Down!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> In summary...
> 
> Money given to silence a whore.


In summary - guy who committed multiple crimes cause he can't get laid without writing a check! kek.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In summary - guy who committed multiple crimes cause he can't get laid without writing a check! kek.


All good businessmen know that sometimes it is more efficient to hire a consultant for a few hours work rather than be stuck with the possible liability of a full-time partner.


----------



## messy (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We agree.


And I would even add that two wrongs don't make a right and just because the GOP wasted our time and money on the Clinton impeachment, if all they have on that a-hole Trump is "campaign finance violations" based on the hush money payments, the Dems should not waste our time and money on an impeachment effort.
I'm thinking and hoping that the Mueller investigation will turn up worse stuff, though, on that creep.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In summary - guy who committed multiple crimes cause he can't get laid without writing a check! kek.


I can live with that post.


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> In summary - guy who committed multiple crimes cause he can't get laid without writing a check! kek.



*He get " Laid ", what's your excuse......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> And I would even add that two wrongs don't make a right and just because the GOP wasted our time and money on the Clinton impeachment, if all they have on that a-hole Trump is "campaign finance violations" based on the hush money payments, the Dems should not waste our time and money on an impeachment effort.
> I'm thinking and hoping that the Mueller investigation will turn up worse stuff, though, on that creep.



*They have NOTHING on the current POTUS....*

*Now let's talk about that Huma receptacle you voted for...... *


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I can live with that post.


You can live with "committed multiple crimes"?


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> You can live with "committed multiple crimes"?



*You endorsed the Mayor of San Diego " Filthy Filner "..........*
*You're living with it !*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

That Economicalish Jeeniuz Individual 1 the Con screwing the US better than he mushroomed Stormy D...

Hope Mikey Cohen cuts us a check too!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I can live with that post.


Of course you can. Bird of a feather.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

Individual 1 the Con's mushroom suddenly grows big when he's sticking it to the US Taxpayer...

The Con is On...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-13/u-s-budget-deficit-hits-widest-on-record-for-month-of-november


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

espola said:


> You can live with "committed multiple crimes"?





Friesland said:


> Of course you can. Bird of a feather.


You fuckin idiots. I AGREED with fries on the content of the post, nothing more. And trust me that felt a tad dirty. Man you crybabies would argue with a mirror.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> That Economicalish Jeeniuz Individual 1 the Con screwing the US better than he mushroomed Stormy D...
> 
> Hope Mikey Cohen cuts us a check too!
> 
> View attachment 3641


Obama's economy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Obama's economy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2018)

The enormous harm this president is doing to the USA, and it's 'brand' worldwide, will take quite awhile to repair. Although the stain will remain forever.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The enormous harm this president is doing to the USA, and it's 'brand' worldwide, will take quite awhile to repair. Although the stain will remain forever.


Chicken Little.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The enormous harm this president is doing to the USA, and it's 'brand' worldwide, will take quite awhile to repair. Although the stain will remain forever.


Agree.  He left a pretty bad stain for you people to mop up after the November 2016 election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The enormous harm this president is doing to the USA, and it's 'brand' worldwide, will take quite awhile to repair. Although the stain will remain forever.


Tell us about it,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

*Border Patrol Agents Rescued 4300 Migrants from Life-Threatening Situations in 2018*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Obama's economy.


Lock Him Up!!!

Goodnight Paulie Moretrials
Goodnight Mikey Threeyears
Goodnight General Pantsonfire
Goodnight Economic Expansion

Goodnight all the poor folks Gobeargo paid for relations.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Lock Him Up!!!
> 
> Goodnight Paulie Moretrials
> Goodnight Mikey Threeyears
> ...


One of your mature responses... Can we get another children's book reference? This one is old.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BREAKING: House Oversight Committee Calls For Special Counsel To Investigate Crimes At Obama's DOJ *
> By Ryan Saavedra


This worked out well.

Lock! Him! Up!



Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump: I’m The Reason North Korea’s Willing To Talk
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/06/donald-trump-north-korea-sweden-press-conference/&ved=0ahUKEwjjmMWQldrZAhVowYMKHTu6CjUQqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw307gtPM8HB160HCoOZx3cd


This is working out well!

I'm almost tempted to take an end-of-year tour down the stupidity of Racist's Joe's opinions... but that would take another year at least...

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> One of your mature responses... Can we get another children's book reference? This one is old.


Don't you have some dating to price?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell us about it,


You don't understand decorum and respect, you are a gutter-snipe.


----------



## messy (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> One of your mature responses... Can we get another children's book reference? This one is old.


Here goes.
Humpty Trumpty sat on a wall.
Humpty Trumpty had a great fall.
All of his Russians  and all of his kin
Were not enough to save Trumpty’s skin.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> Here goes.
> Humpty Trumpty sat on a wall.
> Humpty Trumpty had a great fall.
> All of his Russians  and all of his kin
> Were not enough to save Trumpty’s skin.


Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't understand decorum and respect, you are a gutter-snipe.


You are a pussy coward just like the Kenyan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This worked out well.
> 
> Lock! Him! Up!
> 
> ...


Just posting the truth for all to see, you are welcome.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't you have some dating to price?


Oh geez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

_

HERE WE GO AGAIN: Blue checks are sharing MSNBC video of CBP agents pouring out water, don’t mention it happened under Obama

Posted at 10:11 pm on December 14, 2018 by Greg P.

 
We’re starting to see this video from January from Chris Hayes’ show on MSNBC making the rounds, but yet again, the blue checks sharing it aren’t telling the entire story.





The clip shows how CBP agents routinely destroy water and other supplies left by aid groups for illegal immigrants crossing the desert. If you click the link, Hayes is crystal clear that the videos he’s showing are from 2010 – 2017, but in light of the recent tragedy where a young girl died in ICE custody, it’s, of course, being used as a cudgel against the Trump administration. You can clearly see the timestamp in this frame is from 2011:


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

_
WOW: Judicial Watch report on when & how Dems’ ‘Russiagate’ narrative spread looks BAD for the Obama admin

Posted at 11:22 am on December 14, 2018 by Doug P.

 
Everybody knows that the Democrat narrative on the 2016 election got rolling early after Hillary Clinton lost in November of 2016, and Judicial Watch is reporting they’ve obtained documents showing that the Dems had help with those talking points from the highest levels of the federal government:


Judicial Watch 

✔@JudicialWatch
https://twitter.com/JudicialWatch/status/1073602680864550913

BREAKING: Judicial Watch released two sets of heavily redacted State Department docs showing classified info was researched & disseminated to multiple U.S. Senators by the Obama Admin immediately prior to President @realDonaldTrump’s inauguration. (1/5)http://jwatch.us/kM287p 


4,842
7:36 AM - Dec 14, 2018
Twitter Ads info and privacy

*Judicial Watch: Documents Reveal Obama State Department Urgently Provided Classified ‘Russiagate’...*
We made the deadline! Thank you everyone for what was truly a Department-wide effort!’ – former senior advisor to the assistant secretary for European and Eurasian Affairs, less than 24 hours before...

judicialwatch.org




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

JUDGE DECLARES UNCONSTITUTIONAL WITHOUT TAX
https://www.denverpost.com/2018/12/14/texas-federal-judge-obama-health-care-law-unconstitutional/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

FBI defies subpoena for docs on its raid on Uranium One whistleblower
DECEMBER 14, 2018
The Deep State now is publicly baring its fangs at us, laughing at ineffective attempts to hold it accountable for abuse and worse.  I hate to be alar...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/fbi_defies_subpoena_for_docs_on_its_raid_on_uranium_one_whistleblower.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

So Trump was right all along about the criminals in the caravan...
DECEMBER 14, 2018
Two hundred eighty arrests of caravan migrants for home break-ins and other crimes so far.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/so_trump_was_right_all_along_about_the_criminals_in_the_caravan.html


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

More current rumors from the fake news front -- The t inauguration committee raised and spent more than any previous inauguration.  Among the businesses selling products and/or services to the inauguration committee was the Trump Organization, which rented space for offices and events and charged for food and support services at the TO hotels in DC, often at rates far above what was being charged by other similar DC businesses.  The negotiator for many of those deals was Ivanka.


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> More current rumors from the fake news front -- The t inauguration committee raised and spent more than any previous inauguration.  Among the businesses selling products and/or services to the inauguration committee was the Trump Organization, which rented space for offices and events and charged for food and support services at the TO hotels in DC, often at rates far above what was being charged by other similar DC businesses.  The negotiator for many of those deals was Ivanka.


Trump has told his fans that he will use the office for personal gain and his family will rule. They like it!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

messy said:


> Trump has told his fans that he will use the office for personal gain and his family will rule. They like it!


What?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> More current rumors from the fake news front -- The t inauguration committee raised and spent more than any previous inauguration.  Among the businesses selling products and/or services to the inauguration committee was the Trump Organization, which rented space for offices and events and charged for food and support services at the TO hotels in DC, often at rates far above what was being charged by other similar DC businesses.  The negotiator for many of those deals was Ivanka.


God lord keep digging lefties...I heard Trump paid for parking tickets with campaign $s. Add that to his list of felonie charges.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God lord keep digging lefties...I heard Trump paid for parking tickets with campaign $s. Add that to his list of felonie charges.


Felony.


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey did you read about Zinke’s departure? We’ve never seen such a corrupt administration.
Way to drain the swamp!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 15, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey did you read about Zinke’s departure? We’ve never seen such a corrupt administration.
> Way to drain the swamp!


https://t.co/5kJP03rsHf


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/5kJP03rsHf


Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 15, 2018)

Zinke with the cash grab and dash. 

I'd love to see him locked up, but he's probably low on the list. WH pushes him out.

Mulvaney though was kind of a dumb idea. If he stays at OBM Congress will call him in a lot. Maybe he resigns OBM.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Negotiations


----------



## Friesland (Dec 15, 2018)

Did they arrest Killary today? I was watching a soccer game.

I'm sure it will happen before Christmas!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Zinke with the cash grab and dash.
> 
> I'd love to see him locked up, but he's probably low on the list. WH pushes him out.
> 
> Mulvaney though was kind of a dumb idea. If he stays at OBM Congress will call him in a lot. Maybe he resigns OBM.


Just be ready at the spigot.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just be ready at the spigot.


I think Zinke drained the cash spigot!

How's that trade war working out?

How's that "tax trickle down" working out?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did they arrest Killary today? I was watching a soccer game.
> 
> I'm sure it will happen before Christmas!


Hillary will be in a prison of sorts for the rest of her life having lost to Trump.  Kek!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't understand decorum and respect, you are a gutter-snipe.


You're an idiot...

State Department protocols advise U.S. diplomats and presidents to be sensitive to local customs but do not advise bowing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I think Zinke drained the cash spigot!


The spigot has infinite powers that were clearly displayed during the Obama years and evidenced by the $3 trillion in interest on debt that nearly doubled. 



Friesland said:


> How's that trade war working out?


When has the U.S. not been in a trade war?  Kek



Friesland said:


> How's that "tax trickle down" working out?


Depends.  For some it trickles up and flows down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Zinke with the cash grab and dash.
> 
> I'd love to see him locked up, but he's probably low on the list. WH pushes him out.
> 
> Mulvaney though was kind of a dumb idea. If he stays at OBM Congress will call him in a lot. Maybe he resigns OBM.


Who did you vote for in the primary?
All of this is your fault. Dummy.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Felony.


Wife beater.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wife beater.


Just can't help yourself, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wife beater.


Now, now....
There is the same evidence that Magoo beats his wife as there is that Kavanaugh assaulted Ms. Ford... accusations only, no real proof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

Eric Holder

✔@EricHolder
https://twitter.com/EricHolder/status/1073894701990846464

After an election in which the fate of Obamacare protections were decisive, a single, hard right judge destroys the system and defeated Republicans support this. It is time to move to some version of Medicare for all and end this nonsense.


27.6K
2:57 AM - Dec 15, 2018


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Just can't help yourself, right?


Kettle black much.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Kettle black much.


Have I ever called you "wife beater"?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Now, now....
> There is the same evidence that Magoo beats his wife as there is that Kavanaugh assaulted Ms. Ford... accusations only, no real proof.


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Wife beater.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wife beater.


q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


I'm as much a liar as you are a wife beater...Magoo.   

q.e.d. indeed.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Have I ever called you "wife beater"?


Not sure.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm as much a liar as you are a wife beater...Magoo.
> 
> q.e.d. indeed.


Do you see what allowing t into your life has made you?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not sure.


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you see what allowing t into your life has made you?


He was already an aggrieved, pissed off, complainer, the t thing just accentuated those personality disorders.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was already an aggrieved, pissed off, complainer, the t thing just accentuated those personality disorders.


It's hard to take those people seriously when their only debate tactic is to tell obvious lies about others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you see what allowing t into your life has made you?


Trump is  no more in my life than you Magoo...
You seem to be the one with so much hatred for Trump that you would believe unsubstantiated claims against an honorable man.
Hence forth the wife beating baloney,  just another unsubstantiated claim against an honorable man, right?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


How so?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was already an aggrieved, pissed off, complainer, the t thing just accentuated those personality disorders.


Magoo!
This asshole, someone you seemingly admire, is the biggest liar in the kitchen.
He lies mostly out of willful ignorance and a sad need for attention....pathetic really.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo!
> This asshole, someone you seemingly admire, is the biggest liar in the kitchen.
> He lies mostly out of willful ignorance and a sad need for attention....pathetic really.


Since I have already caught you in a willing lie, why would I believe anything you post?

That is the consequence of your behavior.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is  no more in my life than you Magoo...
> You seem to be the one with so much hatred for Trump that you would believe unsubstantiated claims against an honorable man.
> Hence forth the wife beating baloney,  just another unsubstantiated claim against an honorable man, right?


Of 100 Senators, 48 agreed with me and two refused to go on the record.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Of 100 Senators, 48 agreed with me and two refused to go on the record.


Your most asinine post to date. That gives you validation you partisan hack?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your most asinine post to date. That gives you validation you partisan hack?


I belong to no political party.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Since I have already caught you in a willing lie, why would I believe anything you post?
> 
> That is the consequence of your behavior.


I was showing you the errors of your ways Magoo...using the same amount of evidence against you as you allow hatred to convince you that an honorable man was somehow nefarious 
Once again, I'm no more a liar than you are a wife beater.
Willful lie? You are a pompous, arrogant ass...and hate will consume you.
Merry Christmas Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Of 100 Senators, 48 agreed with me and two refused to go on the record.


Now there's a great example of an honorable group....please Magoo.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I belong to no political party.


Liar.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was showing you the errors of your ways Magoo...using the same amount of evidence against you as you allow hatred to convince you that an honorable man was somehow nefarious
> Once again, I'm no more a liar than you are a wife beater.
> Willful lie? You are a pompous, arrogant ass...and hate will consume you.
> Merry Christmas Magoo...


48 Senators agreed with me that K is not qualified to be a Supreme Court Justice.  Are they all spouse abusers also?

I don't know if you have ever conducted a formal job interview, but K flunked his.  If a candidate had acted in my office as K did in the hearings, I not only would have vetoed him - I would have called security to have him escorted off the property.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Liar.


I voted for McCain for President, and this year for a mix of Republicans, Democrats, and some unknown.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> 48 Senators agreed with me that K is not qualified to be a Supreme Court Justice.  Are they all spouse abusers also?
> 
> I don't know if you have ever conducted a formal job interview, but K flunked his.  If a candidate had acted in my office as K did in the hearings, I not only would have vetoed him - I would have called security to have him escorted off the property.


48 DEMOCRATS fool...it doesn't validate squat. 

BTW...You've accused candidates of being a rapist on a job interview? How did they react?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> 48 DEMOCRATS fool...it doesn't validate squat.
> 
> BTW...You've accused candidates of being a rapist on a job interview? How did they react?


I have never had the reason to ask a candidate about his sexual behavior.  However, if I had heard a story similar to the accusations about a candidate, I would not have been able to ignore it and would have given the candidate a fair opportunity to respond.  K screwed the pooch with his response.

I remember similar situations with girls when I was that age, mutually trying to see how far you could push things.  But it never got to the point where either party was complaining.   And I didn't learn to like beer until I was 18 (legal where I was in college at the time, but not back home).

I still like beer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Of 100 Senators, 48 agreed with me and two refused to go on the record.



You dick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> 48 Senators agreed with me that K is not qualified to be a Supreme Court Justice.  Are they all spouse abusers also?
> 
> I don't know if you have ever conducted a formal job interview, but K flunked his.  If a candidate had acted in my office as K did in the hearings, I not only would have vetoed him - I would have called security to have him escorted off the property.


They're politicians Magoo...they did it out of hatred for the President, not because of a preponderance of the evidence.
Just how many of Ford's accusations were confirmed?
Out of hatred you apparently decided evidence wasn't necessary, just an accusation. You'd fit right in with the Democrat members of the Senate.
K was outraged and called out those who would accuse him of such conduct.
Kind of like someone who is being accused of wife beating.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I have never had the reason to ask a candidate about his sexual behavior.  However, if I had heard a story similar to the accusations about a candidate, I would not have been able to ignore it and would have given the candidate a fair opportunity to respond.  K screwed the pooch with his response.
> 
> I remember similar situations with girls when I was that age, mutually trying to see how far you could push things.  But it never got to the point where either party was complaining.   And I didn't learn to like beer until I was 18 (legal where I was in college at the time, but not back home).
> 
> I still like beer.


If you asked a potential candidate if they were a rapist by a "story" you would be sued wife beater.

BTW...that's how a heard about you from a "story".


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They're politicians Magoo...they did it out of hatred for the President, not because of a preponderance of the evidence.
> Just how many of Ford's accusations were confirmed?
> Out of hatred you apparently decided evidence wasn't necessary, just an accusation. You'd fit right in with the Democrat members of the Senate.
> K was outraged and called out those who would accuse him of such conduct.
> Kind of like someone who is being accused of wife beating.


Sprinkle in roe v wade and you got the pure definition of a political lynching.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If you asked a potential candidate if they were a rapist by a "story" you would be sued wife beater.
> 
> BTW...that's how a heard about you from a "story".


It's already established that you are a liar.  You have no more need to provide confirming evidence.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> It's already established that you are a liar.  You have no more need to provide confirming evidence.


About what?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> It's already established that you are a liar.  You have no more need to provide confirming evidence.


48 of your sworn enemies have said its so, along with a couple on a soccer forum...all that's need sir. Precedent has been set...guilty, guilty, guilty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

_
_

_
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Warren Admits: 'I'm Not A Person Of Color'
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39369/warren-admits-im-not-person-color-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj---qFuqTfAhUL26wKHajmAu8QqUMwCXoECAkQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2F98C4nXXKhhmqnz0ohULd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

*James Comey, Menace to Society*
By Patricia McCarthy
Is there a person on earth more oleaginous than James Comey? The man known for his phonogenic and photogenic memory suddenly can hardly remember anything at all. In short, he lied, over and over again while being questioned by members of Congress recently.  Given his memory deficits, he was most assuredly too incompetent and unaware to be head of the FBI . Yeah, right. He has a good memory and he's a practiced but bad liar. He thinks he is a cover-up artist. 






If there is any justice left in America, he will be charged with a panoply of crimes. He obviously should have been fired long ago, certainly on the first day of the Trump administration. Like his pal Robert Mueller, Comey has long pretended to be non-partisan when in fact he is a vicious and supremely arrogant anti-Trump zealot.  In the talk he gave at the 92nd Street Y a week ago, he bragged about flaunting the process and took advantage of the "chaos" of an administration four days old. 

In collusion with John Brennan, James Clapper, Andrew McCabe, the Clinton campaign and the Obama administration, Comey orchestrated the agreed-upon plan to take Trump down and out before the election with their fake "dossier" and then, once Trump won, to see that he would not be inaugurated or would be removed from office posthaste. 

These are very dangerous people, these self-appointed guardians of their own radical agenda and the power they've attained to protect it. Not one of them cares about the citizens of this nation; we are a constant thorn in their sides. They hate that we have the right to vote and that our votes count. And when our votes don't go their way? They will find a way to reverse our decision. They will lie, cheat and steal any election they can, and they get away with it, year after year. Which is why they remain so stunned that they did not, could not, guarantee the election of Hillary Clinton. They are full of rage that their carefully -calculated and well-coordinated scheme failed. 

 Comey is a classic narcissist in the same vein as Obama; arrogant and characterized by a profound sense of superiority. The left commonly calls Trump a narcissist, but he does not fit that list of symptoms nearly as perfectly as Comey. No narcissist could or would withstand the 24/7 personal attacks hurled at Trump every single day since he announced his candidacy. Not one; they would be suicidal. 







Trump shrugs the left's incessant vilification off like a bit of snow on his suit. Then he tweets his response, designed to inflame and inform. Trump does not lack empathy and is envious of no one. He is a successful, confident man who loves this country. He saw it going down the drain thanks to the progressive left, so he threw his hat in the ring. He won, despite the secret strategies of Comey and his pals to see that he would not, because a majority of Americans agree with him: the left is in the business of destroying America as founded and they have been phenomenally successful to that end. Someone from outside DC needed to step in and try to save us.



The intolerant progressives have virtually criminalized Christianity and Judaism while protecting Islam. Even left-wing Jews are now openly anti-Semitic. Progressives have been largely successful in outlawing the scientific notion of gender to embrace the sheer moonbattery of the "fluid gender" crowd. So besieged with the desperate plight of LGBT persons, millennials actually think they make up 40% of our population when they are only about 4.5%.  For an even tinier percentage of people, elementary school bathrooms must be open to anyone and everyone, even men pretending to be women. 


Education, K - 12 and university is now all about, only about, indoctrination. Dead white males like Shakespeare, Dickens, and Twain, are verboten. Anyone who thinks their son or daughter will become educated on any university campus (except Hillsdale and a few others) is sadly misguided. They will return from college spouting all the race, class, gender, and climate change nonsense that is the stuff of "education" today. They will have learned nothing but contempt for all those people who do not agree with their newfound, professor-inculcated intellectual superiority. 


 Our mainstream media is an arm of the Democrat/progressive (socialist) party. Our entertainment industry is as well. We are living in a tyranny, a dictatorship eerily similar to Orwell's dystopian _1984_. No freedom of speech. Words no longer mean what they used to mean. 

All of which brings us back to James Comey, a self-appointed member of the Big Brother crowd. He/they will decide who can and will be President. He/they will decide what is justice and who deserves it. We most certainly have a two-tiered system of justice, one for Democrats and elites, quite another for persons without power or on the wrong side of the left. 


Hillary Clinton belongs in prison for her many, many crimes over the past thirty years, but she remains confident that she will never be charged with any crime. Comey, Brennan, McCabe, Strzok, Page, Yates, Rosenstein, and others all colluded to prevent Trump from winning the presidency, and to do so, created out of whole cloth a tale of "collusion with Russia." They covered up Clinton's many crimes. 

." What a crock! Over the eight years of the Obama administration, the FBI, CIA, DOJ, and IRS became weapons of political power in order to destroy the Republican party. James Comey has been a charter member and prime mover in this "progressive" shift toward fascism in America. He is a menace, along with his partners in crime, to American society.

Image credit: Donkey Hotey


----------



## legend (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *James Comey, Menace to Society*
> By Patricia McCarthy
> Is there a person on earth more oleaginous than James Comey? The man known for his phonogenic and photogenic memory suddenly can hardly remember anything at all. In short, he lied, over and over again while being questioned by members of Congress recently.  Given his memory deficits, he was most assuredly too incompetent and unaware to be head of the FBI . Yeah, right. He has a good memory and he's a practiced but bad liar. He thinks he is a cover-up artist.
> 
> ...



"If you're attacking the FBI while you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 16, 2018)

legend said:


> "If you're attacking the FBI while you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


Attacking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

legend said:


> "If you're attacking the FBI while you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


Now we know why they call you legend, or did you give that name to yourself?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The spigot has infinite powers that were clearly displayed during the Obama years and evidenced by the $3 trillion in interest on debt that nearly doubled.
> 
> When has the U.S. not been in a trade war?  Kek
> 
> Depends.  For some it trickles up and flows down.



sucker.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> About what?


You don't like my opinion, so you are reduced to telling lies about me in an attempt to bully me into silence.  Nice ethics.  Your mother must be proud of her product.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3644
> _
> _
> 
> ...


 No trigger lock.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 16, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't like my opinion, so you are reduced to telling lies about me in an attempt to bully me into silence.  Nice ethics.  Your mother must be proud of her product.


Thought your ilk was all about bullying with lies to silence. But since that's not the case here, keep crying like a bitch you are.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Thought your ilk was all about bullying with lies to silence. But since that's not the case here, keep crying like a bitch you are.


Ilk?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

Herd of Ilk....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

legend said:


> "If you're attacking the FBI while you're under criminal investigation, you're losing." -- Sarah Huckabee Sanders


Sheriff Joe is under investigation?
Perhaps this investigation is wider than it's mandate...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Ilk?


Too big of a word for you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> sucker.


Kek


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sheriff Joe is under investigation?
> Perhaps this investigation is wider than it's mandate...


It's a set up by the crooked Obama Justice department, I am not a crook.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow, I lived in NYC when Rudy was mayor and he was never this f**king stoopid. Holy Mole Sauce... The collusion was over before the inauguration. Brilliant!

What a putz he's become. Too much sterno, ya think?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek


Right? I told you that tax stimulus was too early. I'm guessing Donald always has popped off too quick...


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Right? I told you that tax stimulus was too early. I'm guessing Donald always has popped off too quick...


And his partner always thinks to herself "Thank goodness that's over".  

As will all America soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Right? I told you that tax stimulus was too early. I'm guessing Donald always has popped off too quick...


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't understand decorum and respect, you are a gutter-snipe.



*So says the " Rodent " poster who has proven he doesn't understand/implement the very practices he's *
*accusing others of........*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And his partner always thinks to herself "Thank goodness that's over".
> 
> As will all America soon.


People have been laughing at you your whole life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And his partner always thinks to herself "Thank goodness that's over".
> 
> As will all America soon.


"Always"....you sound as if you have first hand knowledge.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wow, I lived in NYC when Rudy was mayor and he was never this f**king stoopid. Holy Mole Sauce... The collusion was over before the inauguration. Brilliant!
> 
> What a putz he's become. Too much sterno, ya think?


Yeah what the hell happened to that guy? He’s like a cartoon villain!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Ya think? I had Trump pegged as Donny Doggy Style, but who knows. File it under thoughts I'd rather not have...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ya think? I had Trump pegged as Donny Doggy Style, but who knows. File it under thoughts I'd rather not have...


The Peg-eee became the pegged in 2016. Kek!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Peg-eee became the pegged in 2016. Kek!


I don't doubt Individual 1 the Con likes a good pegging as well.

Melania's jaw line suggests she might not even need a strap-on.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I don't doubt Individual 1 the Con likes a good pegging as well.
> 
> Melania's jaw line suggests she might not even need a strap-on.


Melania looks like twice the man he is. Not only the jaw but I think she has more facial hair as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I don't doubt Individual 1 the Con likes a good pegging as well.
> 
> Melania's jaw line suggests she might not even need a strap-on.


Just in case what's your wife's number?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Melania looks like twice the man he is. Not only the jaw but I think she has more facial hair as well.


Can you please give her your wife's waxer number?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Are you guys sure you are talking about the right manly, hairy bitch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Messy and fries,
what are you guys, a couple of fags?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

ICE Arrests 6.5K Convicted Murderer, Sex Offender Illegal Aliens This Year
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/16/ice-arrests-6-5k-convicted-murderer-sex-offender-illegal-aliens-year/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwik1pjr-aXfAhUEUKwKHTzwAS8QqUMwBXoECAsQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0mmMYDZ0Z7ulxEAwlZ8bJr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

I guess that 90 million bribe by the NFL to the commie bastard kneelers didn't help.
Fuck the NFL.
I hope they go broke.

Other Bands Refuse to Play with Maroon 5 at Super Bowl Due to Kaepernick Controversy
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/12/16/other-bands-refuse-play-with-maroon-5-at-super-bowl-due-to-kaepernick-controversy/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwik1pjr-aXfAhUEUKwKHTzwAS8QqUMwCXoECAsQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2xNNOpJnNd2yhZse-n2rUi


----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just in case what's your wife's number?


You can't get enough pegging from your Standard Brands friends? Come on, Joe we all know: "If the paint vans' rockin', Joe came knocking'"


----------



## Friesland (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess that 90 million bribe by the NFL to the commie bastard kneelers didn't help.
> Fuck the NFL.
> I hope they go broke.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's gonna happen.

All you united Racists kept the folks out of the Colluseum tonight didnya?

How's Nike sales, anyway?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Melania looks like twice the man he is. Not only the jaw but I think she has more facial hair as well.


Step aside and let your women lead you eunichs.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

My favorite Trump tweets this week involve him referring to Cohen as a “rat.” As we know, a “rat” tells the authorities incriminating factual information about a criminal. How dumb is Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> My favorite Trump tweets this week involve him referring to Cohen as a “rat.” As we know, a “rat” tells the authorities incriminating factual information about a criminal. How dumb is Trump?


Pardon Everyone (Except That Rat Cohen)
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/12/17/pardon-everyone-except-that-rat-cohen-n2537555?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjs8L7j5KbfAhUHgK0KHddzD0oQqUMwAXoECAsQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0Iuz-T2Y3FjeruA3VsSwa3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Can the Democrats nominate two white guys?
DECEMBER 17, 2018
A Beto-Joe Biden ticket? Really?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/can_the_democrats_nominate_two_white_guys.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

FBI’s Declassification Of Dossier Summary Comey Used to Brief Trump Shows Comey Lied About Most Vital Fact Of All
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2018/12/16/fbis-declassification-dossier-summary-comey-used-brief-trump-shows-comey-lied-vital-fact/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

An Oregon family was shocked to discover that an inflatable black Santa Claus on their front lawn had been slashed by vandals just 24 hours after they put it on display.

Fritz and Belinda Richard, who are African-American, have lived in Bethany, Ore., for 21 years. This year, they decided to add an inflatable black Santa Claus to their holiday decorations. On Wednesday, Fritz Richard installed the 8-foot-tall inflatable in their front yard, only to see it slashed multiple times 24 hours later.

Richard told Beaverton, Ore., KOIN 6 News that he woke up on Thursday and discovered the slashed Santa deflated on their front lawn.

“Looks like someone had a problem with our black Santa,” he wrote on Facebook. “I found him this morning, someone took a knife to him. Trump is really changing this country! Is this how you make America ‘great again’, with hate crimes?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An Oregon family was shocked to discover that an inflatable black Santa Claus on their front lawn had been slashed by vandals just 24 hours after they put it on display.
> 
> Fritz and Belinda Richard, who are African-American, have lived in Bethany, Ore., for 21 years. This year, they decided to add an inflatable black Santa Claus to their holiday decorations. On Wednesday, Fritz Richard installed the 8-foot-tall inflatable in their front yard, only to see it slashed multiple times 24 hours later.
> 
> ...


More Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Gillibrand: Say, there are a lot of white men running for President, aren’t there?

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 9:31 am on December 16, 2018

_ 




We’ve been covering some of the early 2020 polling here recently and the same group of names keeps coming up for the Democratic nomination. At the top, we find Joe Biden and Bernie Sanders in almost every survey. More recently, Beto O’Rourke has climbed into the mix (somehow). In this Age of Diversity and Year of the Woman, doesn’t something seem to be missing? That’s what Kirsten Gillibrand suggested when she sat down for an interview with Van Jones on Friday night. Does it bother her that the frontrunners are, not to put too fine of a point on it, a bunch of white guys? (The Hill)





“In a party as diverse as ours, does it worry you to see the top three being white guys?” Jones asked Gillibrand, herself a potential presidential candidate, in front of the live audience.

“Yes,” Gillibrand responded.

“I aspire for our country to recognize the beauty of our diversity at some point in the future and I hope someday we have a woman president,” she continued, when asked to elaborate.

“I love the fact that Barack Obama was our president for eight years, I hope more people of color not only aspire [but] win the presidency, because that’s what makes America so extraordinary, that we are all of that, we are everything, and I think a more inclusive America is a stronger America.”
_


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FBI’s Declassification Of Dossier Summary Comey Used to Brief Trump Shows Comey Lied About Most Vital Fact Of All
> https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2018/12/16/fbis-declassification-dossier-summary-comey-used-brief-trump-shows-comey-lied-vital-fact/


“If you attack the FBI while under criminal investigation, you’re losing.” — Sarah Huckabee Sanders


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An Oregon family was shocked to discover that an inflatable black Santa Claus on their front lawn had been slashed by vandals just 24 hours after they put it on display.
> 
> Fritz and Belinda Richard, who are African-American, have lived in Bethany, Ore., for 21 years. This year, they decided to add an inflatable black Santa Claus to their holiday decorations. On Wednesday, Fritz Richard installed the 8-foot-tall inflatable in their front yard, only to see it slashed multiple times 24 hours later.
> 
> ...


Damm Trump... For years these racists wanted to knife those inflatables but didn't feel empowered. Now with Trump, they massacred those blowups because of their deep rooted hatred for black Santa's and Trump's green light to do so.

The real joke is someone got paid to write this trash article. The other joke is some fool on a soccer forum decided to post it... this is truly the world in which we live in.... TDS


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> “If you attack the FBI while under criminal investigation, you’re losing.” — Sarah Huckabee Sanders


Everytime you post that, people laugh at you...thanks.

BTW...what part of the investigation does Comey take part in?


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Everytime you post that, people laugh at you...thanks.
> 
> BTW...what part of the investigation does Comey take part in?


Walls are closing in on Trump. Many, such as yourself, are freaking out and attacking Mueller and the prosecution. Sorry bud! We have a justice system...it seems to find “a lot” of criminality around the clown you support. Ticks you off, I know, but you should stand proud and not be so partisan.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Walls are closing in on Trump. Many, such as yourself, are freaking out and attacking Mueller and the prosecution. Sorry bud! We have a justice system...it seems to find “a lot” of criminality around the clown you support. Ticks you off, I know, but you should stand proud and not be so partisan.


Where in any of my posts do I shown support for a clown?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Walls are closing in on Trump. Many, such as yourself, are freaking out and attacking Mueller and the prosecution. Sorry bud! We have a justice system...it seems to find “a lot” of criminality around the clown you support. Ticks you off, I know, but you should stand proud and not be so partisan.


t fans have been bamboozled by a con man. They actually believe he gives a rat's ass about them, America and American's. He has, is and will sell us all down the river for a few shiny coins, it's what he has always done.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where in any of my posts do I shown support for a clown?


People attack the FBI, etc.  I point out their own “chief’s” main spokesperson’s statement about attacking the prosecution and you say people laugh at that and you try to skirt the issue. That would clearly put you on the side of the administration. Own it, bro’! Trumpies are unwavering.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where in any of my posts do I shown support for a clown?


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-502#post-235819


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Trump: Why Didn’t FBI Break into Hillary’s Office?


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-502#post-235819


That was easy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Model Daisy Fuentes Marx asks the TSA why she had to remove her sweater but a woman in a burka did not

Posted at 10:09 pm on December 16, 2018 by Greg P.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Model Daisy Fuentes Marx questioned why she was allegedly forced to remove her sweater at a security checkpoint while others in line, including a woman in a “full burka or head wrap,” were not


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-502#post-235819


?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

17 investigations, and not a compromised Cyrus Vance Jr. in sight... Kek!

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-12-17/donald-trump-s-legal-vise-how-the-probes-have-proliferated


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-502#post-235819


OK I will play.... How in the hell does that show support again? By pointing out the absurdity of you crazies pointing to paying off a whore as evidence?

Try again.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> OK I will play.... How in the hell does that show support again? By pointing out the absurdity of you crazies pointing to paying off a whore as evidence?
> 
> Try again.


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


I joined this circus to point out the hypocrisy of the left on a continuous basis. Because I'm not a zealot like you and your ILK, and I don't go to bed mumbling Trump's name in vain doesn't make me a fan boy.

Show me where I specifically typed support.... I will wait.... and wait.... and wait....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> 17 investigations, and not a compromised Cyrus Vance Jr. in sight... Kek!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-12-17/donald-trump-s-legal-vise-how-the-probes-have-proliferated


So you people will be OK with Pence?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I joined this circus to point out the hypocrisy of the left on a continuous basis. Because I'm not a zealot like you and your ILK, and I don't go to bed mumbling Trump's name in vain doesn't make me a fan boy.
> 
> Show me where I specifically typed support.... I will wait.... and wait.... and wait....


These crazy, dirty, cheating fucking liberals and their witch hunt are making more trump supporters than detractors.
Count me as #1.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These crazy, dirty, cheating fucking liberals and their witch hunt are making more trump supporters than detractors.
> Count me as #1.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I joined this circus to point out the hypocrisy of the left on a continuous basis. Because I'm not a zealot like you and your ILK, and I don't go to bed mumbling Trump's name in vain doesn't make me a fan boy.
> 
> Show me where I specifically typed support.... I will wait.... and wait.... and wait....


You have already admitted that you are willing to lie to make a point.  Why should anyone believe you now?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> You have already admitted that you are willing to lie to make a point.  Why should anyone believe you now?


"Admitted"? Show me.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> OK I will play.... How in the hell does that show support again? By pointing out the absurdity of you crazies pointing to paying off a whore as evidence?
> 
> Try again.


It’s not “we crazies.” You keep attacking those with federal investigative powers (not “us”) who have found felonious behavior by many of those around the President. Those ongoing attacks against the prosecution show that you are clearly supporting the President. Own it, chump. Or are you so embarrassed that you want to run away and pretend you were never a supporter? That’s lame.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These crazy, dirty, cheating fucking liberals and their witch hunt are making more trump supporters than detractors.
> Count me as #1.


For sure. If there’s any conclusion to be drawn from the midterms, such as in Orange County, CA, it’s that Trump has more supporters now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> For sure. If there’s any conclusion to be drawn from the midterms, such as in Orange County, CA, it’s that Trump has more supporters now.


Wrong again, close the open border and arrest jerry brown and his sanctuary state supporters and deport all the illegals alien criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*Issa: ‘Would Not Be Surprised’ if Flynn Conviction Overturned*


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong again, close the open border and arrest jerry brown and his sanctuary state supporters and deport all the illegals alien criminals.


Proud member of the minority. Go teach that idiot GoBear how to stand up for his wrong convictions as well.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Issa: ‘Would Not Be Surprised’ if Flynn Conviction Overturned*


What was he lying about again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 17, 2018)

https://twitter.com/kwilli1046/status/1073028020364079104


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> What was he lying about again?


The FBI said they didn't think he was lying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

WOW: Maj Toure’s tweet featuring actual quotes from Dems is CHILLING reminder of why #2A matters now MORE than ever

Posted at 12:03 pm on December 17, 2018 by Sam J.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

We cover Democrats saying a lot of silly and even shocking, scary things, it’s a big part of what we do every day. But to see these shocking quotes put together in one tweet is truthfully a little intimidating even though we covered who said these things and when they said them.
Separately, not all together.
Maj Toure made an excellent point all while scaring the crap out of us, which is what we think he was trying to do in the first place



Maj Toure  @MAJTOURE 





Cortez: “it’s a bad idea to troll a member of a body that will have subpoena power in a month.”

Lieu: “I would love to regulate the content of speech.”

Swalwell: “it would be a short war, the govt has nukes.”

You: “our govt wouldn’t do that, we don’t need guns.”

Me: 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















 453 
6:53 AM - Dec


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you people will be OK with Pence?


I doubt Trump gets removed from office following impeached. He will either quit (unlikely, but possible if an immunity deal is cut), be voted out or win re-election.

If Trump quits, sure Pence is Pres. He's unelectable in a National General (the charism of a Datsun B210) so let him keep the seat warm. He'll be investigated to death to, as he was Paulie Walnuts boy and has some email issues of his own...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s not “we crazies.” You keep attacking those with federal investigative powers (not “us”) who have found felonious behavior by many of those around the President. Those ongoing attacks against the prosecution show that you are clearly supporting the President. Own it, chump. Or are you so embarrassed that you want to run away and pretend you were never a supporter? That’s lame.


They will laugh it off as a lark.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s not “we crazies.” You keep attacking those with federal investigative powers (not “us”) who have found felonious behavior by many of those around the President. Those ongoing attacks against the prosecution show that you are clearly supporting the President. Own it, chump. Or are you so embarrassed that you want to run away and pretend you were never a supporter? That’s lame.


Haha good lord. Can you read & comprehend? 

Please for your homework look up the word 'hypocrisy'. Once you do, apply the meaning to your post. You may have to think outside the box a bit and please take the blinders off. Now go back and read my posts from when I joined this "discussion" and maybe, just maybe you'll get it.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The FBI said they didn't think he was lying.


Ya know what, Joe? I must have missed that! I get so caught up when somebody pleads guilty to lying to the FBI and is convicted of it and I refer to the FACT of and then you smart folks come along with the real truth that even the FBI says he wasn’t!


*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha good lord. Can you read & comprehend?
> 
> Please for your homework look up the word 'hypocrisy'. Once you do, apply the meaning to your post. You may have to think outside the box a bit and please take the blinders off. Now go back and read my posts from when I joined this "discussion" and maybe, just maybe you'll get it.


You don’t like the fact that Trump is implicated in all sorts of felonious behavior. His campaign manager and lawyer have been convicted. You want to attack the prosecution. I understand. I didn’t implicate him and I’m not the prosecution. He calls people testifying against him who used to be on his side “rats,” as if he’s a mobster.  He’s a bad guy. Deal with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Ya know what, Joe? I must have missed that! I get so caught up when somebody pleads guilty to lying to the FBI and is convicted of it and I refer to the FACT of and then you smart folks come along with the real truth that even the FBI says he wasn’t!
> 
> You don’t like the fact that Trump is implicated in all sorts of felonious behavior. His campaign manager and lawyer have been convicted. You want to attack the prosecution. I understand. I didn’t implicate him and I’m not the prosecution. He calls people testifying against him who used to be on his side “rats,” as if he’s a mobster.  He’s a bad guy. Deal with it.


Just a good old fashioned public lynching.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a good old fashioned public lynching.


I remember when they lynched Nixon’s people too. And Ollie North? Just terrible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Ya know what, Joe? I must have missed that! I get so caught up when somebody pleads guilty to lying to the FBI and is convicted of it and I refer to the FACT of and then you smart folks come along with the real truth that even the FBI says he wasn’t!
> 
> You don’t like the fact that Trump is implicated in all sorts of felonious behavior. His campaign manager and lawyer have been convicted. You want to attack the prosecution. I understand. I didn’t implicate him and I’m not the prosecution. He calls people testifying against him who used to be on his side “rats,” as if he’s a mobster.  He’s a bad guy. Deal with it.


Irrevocable damages, this sad era of t and his brainwashed supporters, has, is and will continue to tarnish the American 'brand' here and abroad for decades to come. We are no longer, the "Shiny City upon a Hill".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> I remember when they lynched Nixon’s people too. And Ollie North? Just terrible.


You know, "El Chapo" has come out as a t supporter (in an attempt to be pardoned one assumes), I guess he was railroaded as well.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

BTW, I'm starting to think Idiot #1 is going to push a tired old economic growth straight into a recession with his inanity...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irrevocable damages, this sad era of t and his brainwashed supporters, has, is and will continue to tarnish the American 'brand' here and abroad for decades to come. We are no longer, the "Shiny City upon a Hill".


So, why the fuck did you elect Obama, twice and nominate Hillary?
That is the reason we are here, you fucked things up sooo bad Trump looked good.
There is no getting away for the blame Mr Snowflake.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irrevocable damages, this sad era of t and his brainwashed supporters, has, is and will continue to tarnish the American 'brand' here and abroad for decades to come. We are no longer, the "Shiny City upon a Hill".


On the other hand, though, Trump supports the troops, right? I mean, how many times has he been to visit our young soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan? How about Obama and every other president? Guy’s a creep.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Issa: ‘Would Not Be Surprised’ if Flynn Conviction Overturned*


Issa on Breitbart?  You're shameless.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I doubt Trump gets removed from office following impeached. He will either quit (unlikely, but possible if an immunity deal is cut), be voted out or win re-election.
> 
> If Trump quits, sure Pence is Pres. He's unelectable in a National General (the charism of a Datsun B210) so let him keep the seat warm. He'll be investigated to death to, as he was Paulie Walnuts boy and has some email issues of his own...


If t and P get their timing right, they can both resign just in time for Paul Ryan to be President.  Nothing on him, right?


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, why the fuck did you elect Obama, twice and nominate Hillary?
> That is the reason we are here, you fucked things up sooo bad Trump looked good.
> There is no getting away for the blame Mr Snowflake.


Coocoo.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> BTW, I'm starting to think Idiot #1 is going to push a tired old economic growth straight into a recession with his inanity...
> 
> View attachment 3652


His daily instability is shaking up markets, along with the tariffs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> On the other hand, though, Trump supports the troops, right? I mean, how many times has he been to visit our young soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan? How about Obama and every other president? Guy’s a creep.


Since you seem to be expert on all things Presidential...
How many times did President Obama go?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Issa on Breitbart?  You're shameless.


Darrel Issa only counters the shameless Adam Schiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> On the other hand, though, Trump supports the troops, right? I mean, how many times has he been to visit our young soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan? How about Obama and every other president? Guy’s a creep.


Have you asked a soldier how he likes Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Issa on Breitbart?  You're shameless.


I have been called worse.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Since you seem to be expert on all things Presidential...
> How many times did President Obama go?


A few, I believe. He went to Iraq and Afghanistan. Every president visits troops in war zones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Probably.


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WOW: Maj Toure’s tweet featuring actual quotes from Dems is CHILLING reminder of why #2A matters now MORE than ever
> 
> Posted at 12:03 pm on December 17, 2018 by Sam J.
> 
> ...



*Those three " Tweets " and the response from Maj Toure to them is the clearest*
*indication to date of where the Democrats " Regrettably " want this to go and what*
*the REAL American Citizens WILL do in retaliation.....*
*Democrats have NO idea what they are creating....NONE !*
*They will live to regret it !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Lying Thief.*


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Since you seem to be expert on all things Presidential...
> How many times did President Obama go?


At least once --


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I doubt Trump gets removed from office following impeached. He will either quit (unlikely, but possible if an immunity deal is cut), be voted out or win re-election.
> 
> If Trump quits, sure Pence is Pres. He's unelectable in a National General (the charism of a Datsun B210) so let him keep the seat warm. He'll be investigated to death to, as he was Paulie Walnuts boy and has some email issues of his own...



*You believe " Mary Poppins " is a documentary don't you...........*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> At least once --



*The " Jacket " was burned upon discard .........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The " Jacket " was burned upon discard .........*


You are a slimy, anti-American, guttersnipe who doesn't understand how the world, the USA or even how basic day to day interaction works.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you asked a soldier how he likes Trump?





Sheriff Joe said:


> WOW: Maj Toure’s tweet featuring actual quotes from Dems is CHILLING reminder of why #2A matters now MORE than ever
> 
> Posted at 12:03 pm on December 17, 2018 by Sam J.
> 
> ...


Relax, snowflake...and watch our justice system and system of “checks and balances” save the Republic. We have heard the military and Justice Roberts chastise Trump, he has both houses of Congress and still can’t get shit done...we will be ok.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> A few, I believe. He went to Iraq and Afghanistan. Every president visits troops in war zones.


I think it was three times in 8 years...maybe.
Never know... maybe Trump has it planned for Christmas?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Relax, snowflake...and watch our justice system and system of “checks and balances” save the Republic. We have heard the military and Justice Roberts chastise Trump, he has both houses of Congress and still can’t get shit done...we will be ok.


Then quit crying like a little bitch.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I think it was three times in 8 years...maybe.
> Never know... maybe Trump has it planned for Christmas?


Guess again, sailor!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> On the other hand, though, Trump supports the troops, right? I mean, how many times has he been to visit our young soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan? How about Obama and every other president? Guy’s a creep.


What kind of golf courses do they have over there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> At least once --


Just a fake photo in a hangar in DC.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Guess again, sailor!


So you do know the answer, that's why I asked you
More than three and less than seven...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Relax, snowflake...and watch our justice system and system of “checks and balances” save the Republic. We have heard the military and Justice Roberts chastise Trump, he has both houses of Congress and still can’t get shit done...we will be ok.


It's what is he has undone that is the important thing, including undoing Hillary Clintons presidential bid.
Don't forget about the 2 supreme court justices.
How is RBG feeling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*Israel Advances Bill to Expel Families of Terrorists From Their Homes*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






AFP
17 Dec 20186

2:31
*TEL AVIV – Israeli Ministers on Sunday night approved legislation that would allow Israel to expel the families of Palestinian terrorists from their homes to other areas of the West Bank within seven days of an attack or an attempted attack. *


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey, more farmer tariff welfare bribe checks going out today! 

This Conenomics is working great!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I think it was three times in 8 years...maybe.
> Never know... maybe Trump has it planned for Christmas?


OBummer only went 4 times in his entire 8 years. Twice in 2010 - once for 2-3 days, once just for one day. 2 days in 2012. 2-3 days in 2014.

Killary only went at least 4 times too. Probably to smuggle opium!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Don the Con is so stupid he doesn't even realize the worst thing he can do to turn on the spigot a little is publicly demand the Fed stop raising rates. If he wasn't such an egocentric asshat he'd listen to reasonable advisor who would say - look, global economy is slowing. STFU and let the Fed come to rate conclusion without suggestion of Presidential involvement (and maybe don't get rid of one of the softest fed governors on rates in a long while... but I digress.)

Trump really is a dumbass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OBummer only went 4 times in his entire 8 years. Twice in 2010 - once for 2-3 days, once just for one day. 2 days in 2012. 2-3 days in 2014.


I went ahead and looked it up. Apparently he went five times in eight years.
According to wikipoo....

April 7–8, 2009 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Iraq Baghdad   Met with President Jalal Talabani and Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki. Visited with U.S. troops.
March 27–28, 2010 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Afghanistan Bagram,Kabul    Met with President Hamid Karzai. Addressed U.S. military personnel
December 3, 2010 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Afghanistan Bagram    Met with U.S. military and diplomatic personnel, thanking them for their contributions to the war effort.
May 1–2, 2012 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Afghanistan Kabul    Met with President Karzai and addressed U.S. military personnel. Signed a long-term strategic partnership agreement between Afghanistan and United States. Addressed the nation from there                                     regarding the responsible end of the Afghanistan war.
May 25–26, 2014 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Afghanistan Bagram   Visited with U.S. troops


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud member of the minority. Go teach that idiot GoBear how to stand up for his wrong convictions as well.


Keyboard warrior.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud member of the minority. Go teach that idiot GoBear how to stand up for his wrong convictions as well.


Did you do your homework yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OBummer only went 4 times in his entire 8 years. Twice in 2010 - once for 2-3 days, once just for one day. 2 days in 2012. 2-3 days in 2014.
> 
> Killary only went at least 4 times too. Probably to smuggle opium!


Obama just wanted to be with as many mulim brotherhood types as possible.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OBummer only went 4 times in his entire 8 years. Twice in 2010 - once for 2-3 days, once just for one day. 2 days in 2012. 2-3 days in 2014.
> 
> Killary only went at least 4 times too. Probably to smuggle opium!


Didn't she trade our uranium for the opium?  Or have I been reading too many 4nos stories lately?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con is so stupid he doesn't even realize the worst thing he can do to turn on the spigot a little is publicly demand the Fed stop raising rates. If he wasn't such an egocentric asshat he'd listen to reasonable advisor who would say - look, global economy is slowing. STFU and let the Fed come to rate conclusion without suggestion of Presidential involvement (and maybe don't get rid of one of the softest fed governors on rates in a long while... but I digress.)
> 
> Trump really is a dumbass.


Actually he is a smart guy. He realized that people, in general, are not very smart.

"I have been at probably every powerful table that you can think of, I have worked at nonprofits, I have been at foundations, I have worked in corporations, served on corporate boards, I have been at G-summits, I have sat in at the U.N.: They are not that smart."


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> OBummer only went 4 times in his entire 8 years. Twice in 2010 - once for 2-3 days, once just for one day. 2 days in 2012. 2-3 days in 2014.
> 
> Killary only went at least 4 times too. Probably to smuggle opium!


And Obama went to Iraq once, so 5 trips to visit  troops in the Mideast wars.
How many times has Trump visited the troops in Iraq or Afghanistan?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> And Obama went to Iraq once, so 5 trips to visit  troops in the Mideast wars.
> How many times has Trump visited the troops in Iraq or Afghanistan?


He has been too busy flying back and forth to Russia to watch hookers pee on a bed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*WATCH: Comey Refuses To Deny Leaking Classified Information *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Killary only went at least 4 times too. Probably to smuggle opium![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does the time she had to duck bullets count?


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been too busy flying back and forth to Russia to watch hookers pee on a bed.


Nah that was before he was president.
He’s spending all his time golfing at his palm beach private club.
He probably cheats...and has a bunch of idiots denying it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, more farmer tariff welfare bribe checks going out today!
> 
> This Conenomics is working great!


Is that an FFA/QE?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I think it was three times in 8 years...maybe.
> Never know... maybe Trump has it planned for Christmas?


You don't know your ass from a hole in the ground and prove it with your every post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Trump really is a dumbass.


As are is brainwashed disciples.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As are is brainwashed disciples.


Says something about the competition for sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey, more farmer tariff welfare bribe checks going out today!
> 
> This Conenomics is working great!


That's a good spigot boy.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm very confident that today:

Mexico will pay for the wall
The tax cuts will pay for themselves
OBummer and Killary will be locked up

It's happening!!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's a good spigot boy.


It's working Bruddah! The Trumpenometrics is working and generating so much economical wealthiness!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been too busy flying back and forth to Russia to watch hookers pee on a bed.


Why doesn't he just Netflix the tap?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As are is brainwashed disciples.


You are tripping all over your labia you big pussy.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually he is a smart guy. He realized that people, in general, are not very smart.
> 
> "I have been at probably every powerful table that you can think of, I have worked at nonprofits, I have been at foundations, I have worked in corporations, served on corporate boards, I have been at G-summits, I have sat in at the U.N.: They are not that smart."


We shall see... but I'm going posit it's possible he has overplayed his hand.

Worst Dec Dow in a long time, esp on the back of a huge budget-busting tax cut.  Softening economy might not let him outlast China on tariffs. Exploding deficits tie interventionist hands. 17 investigations. Loss of the house. 

Perhaps he will dodge the bullet... but for sure we will not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

US News
*WOW: Christopher Steele says he was hired to help ‘challenge the validity of the outcome’ of the 2016 election*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We shall see... but I'm going posit it's possible he has overplayed his hand.
> 
> Worst Dec Dow in a long time, esp on the back of a huge budget-busting tax cut.  Softening economy might not let him outlast China on tariffs. Exploding deficits tie interventionist hands. 17 investigations. Loss of the house.
> 
> Perhaps he will dodge the bullet... but for sure we will not.


For sure we will not?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Didn't she trade our uranium for the opium?  Or have I been reading too many 4nos stories lately?


Magoo....come on you know she was busy watching videos and lying through her teeth...you remember!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo....come on you know she was busy watching videos and lying through her teeth...you remember!


I love your attempts to equate one against thousands defense (even though there is no there there with even the one)! What a fucking tool you are! Hilarious!


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm very confident that today:
> 
> Mexico will pay for the wall
> The tax cuts will pay for themselves
> ...


And we will have great health care.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love your attempts to equate one against thousands defense (even though there is no there there with even the one)! What a fucking tool you are! Hilarious!


Hey dickwad, I love your attempts to be relevant...shut the fuck up.
I was responding to this little gem that Magoo posted..."Didn't she trade our uranium for the opium? Or have I been reading too many 4nos stories lately?"
I got your tool hangin' right here bitch....if I want comment from you, I'll pull your nose out of my ass and let you know what I need.
Now run along you shit burbing 1/2 wit.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> For sure we will not?


Saw that and was going to post it, but thought this is the same nut ball that uses kids books as a theme for her posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

*....................and no leaks.*

*Italy: FBI helped us take down ISIS plot against the Vatican*
Ed Morrissey Dec 17, 2018 6:01 PM
Top Pick





Under the radar


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *....................and no leaks.*
> 
> *Italy: FBI helped us take down ISIS plot against the Vatican*
> Ed Morrissey Dec 17, 2018 6:01 PM
> ...


The United States FBI. Always get their man.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey dickwad, I love your attempts to be relevant...shut the fuck up.
> I was responding to this little gem that Magoo posted..."Didn't she trade our uranium for the opium? Or have I been reading too many 4nos stories lately?"
> I got your tool hangin' right here bitch....if I want comment from you, I'll pull your nose out of my ass and let you know what I need.
> Now run along you shit burbing 1/2 wit.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Ah Magoo, nice of you to stick up for that dimwitted fool...
I'm just glad you finally realized your mistake in believing accusations that have no evidence other than the accusation itself.
Merry Christmas Magoo you are one coocoo conservative ...


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ah Magoo, nice of you to stick up for that dimwitted fool...
> I'm just glad you finally realized your mistake in believing accusations that have no evidence other than the accusation itself.
> Merry Christmas Magoo you are one coocoo conservative ...


One thing I learned for certain is that if you ignore all the evidence there will be none.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> One thing I learned for certain is that if you ignore all the evidence there will be none.


If there is no evidence to ignore there is certainly no evidence...period.
How many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?
The FBI has ignored this six or is it seven times?
Coocoo indeed.
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If there is no evidence to ignore there is certainly no evidence...period.
> How many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?
> The FBI has ignored this six or is it seven times?
> Coocoo indeed.
> Merry Christmas!!


q.e.d.


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a slimy, anti-American, guttersnipe who doesn't understand how the world, the USA or even how basic day to day interaction works.



*Awwww.....is the wittle wiberal whining after a well deserved whoopin *
*that left a weeping wound....*

*Truth is Salt in the wound wittle frothing " Rodent " ............*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Relax, snowflake...and watch our justice system and system of “checks and balances” save the Republic. We have heard the military and Justice Roberts chastise Trump, he has both houses of Congress and still can’t get shit done...we will be ok.


*Yes......Very Dumb....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It's working Bruddah! The Trumpenometrics is working and generating so much economical wealthiness!


Kek!


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

*Friedbitchhands don't you have a dirt lawn to tend to.............*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We shall see... but I'm going posit it's possible he has overplayed his hand.
> 
> Worst Dec Dow in a long time, esp on the back of a huge budget-busting tax cut.  Softening economy might not let him outlast China on tariffs. Exploding deficits tie interventionist hands. 17 investigations. Loss of the house.
> 
> Perhaps he will dodge the bullet... but for sure we will not.


Poor spigot boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


When did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wife beater....


Taking lying insult training from loser joe?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking lying insult training from loser joe?


No.... Ms. Ford ....
Prove it ain't so Magoo...


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No.... Ms. Ford ....
> Prove it ain't so Magoo...


Why bother?  No one believes anything you post any more anyway.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Why bother?  No one believes anything you post any more anyway.


Whaaaa!!!! You sound just like your doppelganger...projecting your anxieties..poor Magoo, pathetic really.
Again, just how many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?
I'm as much a liar as you are a wife beater...


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Whaaaa!!!! You sound just like your doppelganger...projecting your anxieties..poor Magoo, pathetic really.
> Again, just how many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?
> I'm as much a liar as you are a wife beater...


Liar.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Wife beater.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


y.w.a.t.t.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If there is no evidence to ignore there is certainly no evidence...period.
> How many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?
> The FBI has ignored this six or is it seven times?
> Coocoo indeed.
> Merry Christmas!!


He sees what he wants to see and believes what he wants to believe. Don't present logic or facts to him...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor spigot boy.


Right? The spigot of felonies will not work out well. But we always had you pegged as low pressure and low energy. But you seem easy to peg...

Meanwhile, this is my favorite idea yet:

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/12/fox-friends-segment-calls-trump-voters-give-80-fund-wall-peoples-wall/

Do it!! Send him wall money!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> For sure we will not?


Yep. Was that too abstract for you? Should I draw pictures? Type slower.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek!


Yep.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yep. Was that too abstract for you? Should I draw pictures? Type slower.


Whatever floats your boat Sunshine. You probably also "sure" that the Rams would win. Wait.. were you also "sure" HRC would win? Please let me know what else you're "sure" of...


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Whatever floats your boat Sunshine. You probably also "sure" that the Rams would win. Wait.. were you also "sure" HRC would win? Please let me know what else you're "sure" of...


None of the Trumpies can stop referring to Hillary. It’s quite something!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> None of the Trumpies can stop referring to Hillary. It’s quite something!


You really are a simpleton... so easily amused. But that really seems to be your style.


----------



## messy (Dec 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You really are a simpleton... so easily amused. But that really seems to be your style.


Good one! I’m totally amused!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Good one! I’m totally amused!


Glad you and Rat Boy are so much alike. Oh wait, the Drunken Rat was supposed to be ignoring me. 

Hey Rat, ya you. You sober tonight?


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Glad you and Rat Boy are so much alike. Oh wait, the Drunken Rat was supposed to be ignoring me.
> 
> Hey Rat, ya you. You sober tonight?


Donald Trump: “what are we gonna build?” Mob of incredibly stupid angry dunbshits who make me embarrassed to be an American: “A wall!” Trump: “and who’s gonna pay for it?” Dumbshit suckers: “Mexico!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Taking lying insult training from loser joe?


Hey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

This must be what they mean by "the truth hurts".

*Fox News' Tucker Carlson Doubles Down On His Racist Immigration Rhetoric*
"That's what we said. It's true," said Carlson, who added he would not be "intimidated" as advertisers flee his show.
By Lee Moran
12/18/2018 03:37 AM ET
_

Fox News host Tucker Carlson has refused to walk back his claim that immigration makes the U.S. “poorer and dirtier,” which has caused several companies to pull ads from his show.

The “Tucker Carlson Tonight” host on Monday doubled down on his racist rhetoric from last week about the migrant caravan in Mexico as he told viewers: “It’s true.”

“The left says we have a moral obligation to admit the world’s poor. Even if it makes our own country more like Tijuana is now, which is to say poorer and dirtier and more divided,” Carlson said.

“That’s what we said. It’s true, ask Genaro Lopez. Thanks to the efforts of the American left, he and his city are living with the consequences. But precisely because it is so obviously true, saying it out loud is a threat,” he added.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*Woman Who Climbed Statue Of Liberty To Protest Trump’s Immigration Policy Convicted*
December 17th, 2018
_





The woman who climbed the Statue of Liberty on July 4 was convicted. Screenshot/WCBS


A woman who climbed the Statue of Liberty’s base July 4 to protest President Donald Trump’s immigration policy and claimed she couldn’t bear the thought of “children in cages” received her conviction Monday.

Judge Gabriel Gorenstein announced the decision after Therese Okoumou, 44, testified Monday. She was convicted of misdemeanor charges and could be in prison for up to 18 months, The Associated Press reported Monday. *(RELATED: Crazy ICE Protester Scales Statue Of Liberty, Forces Tourists To Evacuate)*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

The FBI Manufactured '302s' before Mueller
JACK CASHILL
This Luddite insistence on a written summary in the age of easy voice recording opens the door to all manner of misinterpretation.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/the_fbi_manufactured_302s_before_mueller.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

The FBI's Flynn Interview Was Not Legitimate
MARK WAUCK
Setting false statement traps is not official FBI business.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/the_fbis_flynn_interview_was_not_legitimate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*Someone please tell Democrats Obamacare is not like car insurance*
By Jack Hellner
Thank goodness that after eight years of Obamacare, a federal judge has ruled that Obamacare is unconstitutional. The impetus was Donald Trump and Republicans giving back freedom of choice to the people by getting rid of the individual mandate. 

I repeatedly hear from Democrats that Trump and Republicans are attempting to sabotage health care. That is exactly what the Democrats did when they forced Obamacare on the American people. They sabotaged the existing health care system by destroying competition when they passed a bill no one had read.

The public has heard over at least nine years that forcing people to buy health insurance is constitutional because states compel people who drive to buy car insurance. Somehow journalists, who claim to report facts, don't explain the difference between the auto insurance mandate and Obamacare. It has to be because they, like almost all Democrats, have an agenda to push, and the agenda is to destroy the private health insurance industry and move toward government control.

Here are just some of the obvious differences between auto insurance and Obamacare.

When it comes to buying auto insurance, states compel only people who drive, not anyone who might drive sometime in the future. In Obamacare, the state forces 100% of people to buy insurance because sometime in the future, they might need it.

With auto insurance, if you have a 45-year-old Chevy Vega or a $400,000 Rolls-Royce (with no loan), you can buy just liability insurance if you want. With Obamacare, you have to buy Rolls-Royce insurance, whether or not you want or need it.

With auto insurance, the individuals and insurance companies can put all sorts of limits on the policies to control the total exposure. With Obamacare, there are no annual or lifetime limits, which means that insurance companies (especially small and medium-size companies) have little ability to control risk, and there is absolutely no incentive for drug companies, hospitals, clinics, labs, and doctors to control costs.

With auto insurance, companies can charge more for men, who might drive more or get in more accidents than women, which makes sense, because their claims cost more. With Obamacare, insurance companies are not allowed to charge women more, even though their claims can be significantly higher, because they are the ones who have babies.



In auto insurance, the old don't have to subsidize the young, while in Obamacare, the young are required to subsidize the old.

In auto insurance, if you are an alcoholic, are a drug addict, have heart problems, get lots of tickets, or have pre-existing conditions, the insurance companies can choose not to sell to you or charge high premiums. In Obamacare, insurance companies aren't allowed to control the risk.

Some states have also passed tort reform to limit risk. With Obamacare, the Democrats thought paying off rich trial lawyers who donate to them was more important than controlling costs.

If Democrats wanted to control costs and help more people get health insurance, they could have expanded Medicaid a little, enhanced high-risk pools a little, reduced existing mandates, and put in tort reform. Instead, everything they did was meant to intentionally reduce competition and move toward government-run health care. The goal was obvious.

Journalists willingly repeated the obvious lies about keeping your doctor and lower premiums when Democrats were hawking the bill to the public. When Trump and Republicans were trying to get rid of the individual mandate, journalists in conjunction with other Democrats just repeated the talking point over and over again, with no evidence, that insurance premiums would skyrocket if the mandate was gone. I would love for them to explain why insurance premiums skyrocketed while the mandate was in place.

In 2019, the mandate is disappearing, and suddenly insurance costs are stabilizing for the first time in years. It is not a coincidence. Anyone with a simple knowledge of economics knows that if there is more choice on the insurance to buy, more competition in whom to buy from, and fewer mandates, the cost is more likely to be under control. The insurance companies no longer have a captive audience.

I would think journalists would be cheering that consumers are saving money and have more choice, but they aren't because they, like other Democrats, want government control.

Thank goodness Hillary is not president, because we would have continued the cascade of the destruction of the private health insurance industries and the millions of jobs either directly or indirectly affected. Cities that have significant numbers of people and families employed by the private sector would be greatly harmed, but the communities around D.C. would be enriched more than they already are. That is the goal of Democrats, including most journalists.


----------



## legend (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sheriff Joe is under investigation?
> Perhaps this investigation is wider than it's mandate...


I think the word you intended is "its."


----------



## legend (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The FBI's Flynn Interview Was Not Legitimate
> MARK WAUCK
> Setting false statement traps is not official FBI business.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/the_fbis_flynn_interview_was_not_legitimate.html


Ya gotta love the phrase "false statement traps." Is that anything like Giuliani's "truth isn't truth?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Right? The spigot of felonies will not work out well. But we always had you pegged as low pressure and low energy. But you seem easy to peg...
> 
> Meanwhile, this is my favorite idea yet:
> 
> ...


Stay focused Spigot boy.  QE is no joke.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Donald Trump: “what are we gonna build?” Mob of incredibly stupid angry dunbshits who make me embarrassed to be an American: “A wall!” Trump: “and who’s gonna pay for it?” Dumbshit suckers: “Mexico!”


What does that have to do with anything I posted? Paranoid much?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

legend said:


> Ya gotta love the phrase "false statement traps." Is that anything like Giuliani's "truth isn't truth?"


I wonder. Were you calling out BO about keeping your Doctor or your healthcare not going up a dime? Or was that on your other screen name...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud member of the minority. Go teach that idiot GoBear how to stand up for his wrong convictions as well.


So your here to stand up for the LGBQ minority... good for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

WHISTLEBLOWER MURDERED
*Illegal immigrants in $3.5M tree service scam killed witness: police*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

FREE SPEECH, ’DIRTY’ TRICKS
*TUCKER CARLSON: Guess what happens when you stand up to left-wing hysteria*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Best and brightest?
*California man, previously deported in 2014, goes on 24-hour 'reign of terror' before dying in police chase*



*California shooting spree suspect was deported in 2014*



A 36-year-old man who had been deported at least once and who owned a lengthy rap sheet died Monday after a day-long "reign of terror" in which he shot and killed someone, carjacked another person and led California police on a dangerous high-speed pursuit.



Gustavo Garcia, of Visalia, was pronounced dead at the scene of the crash on State Route 65 in Porterville when he was ejected from a stolen truck. Four others were injured, including one person who was in critical. Garcia, who was deported in 2014, had engaged in a gun battle with police and purposely tried to smash into other cars during the chase, officials said.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Again, just how many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?

I'm waiting Magoo...if your ability to reason is limited, I understand.
I'll just write it off to old age, alcohol & dementia.
You have a nice day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Who said Trump isn't doing anything?

U.N., Palestinians Demand $350m for ‘Refugee Agency’ After U.S. Funding Cuts


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So your here to stand up for the LGBQ minority... good for you.


Oh I have to stop messing with you. 1) you’re too good with the disses and 2) you’re in middle school.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder. Were you calling out BO about keeping your Doctor or your healthcare not going up a dime? Or was that on your other screen name...


Good analogy! Man you are just killing it, aren’t you?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Good analogy! Man you are just killing it, aren’t you?


Cmon Juan such a bitter soul... Did you do your homework yet?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

legend said:


> I think the word you intended is "its."


Thanks.
When you got nothin' else, go to spelling, grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stay focused Spigot boy.  QE is no joke.


Now that your interest is so clearly pegged, I'll leave the pegging and rates to you.

I'm having too much fun watching Flynn get sentenced and his associates get indicted.

"Lock him up!"

I'm sure Killary is going down next! Then... OBUMMER! hahahahahaaaaaa! Finally!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*After Two Years of Exhaustive Investigations, Journalists Still Cannot Corroborate Any Allegations In Dossier Which Triggered Russian Collusion Probe*
Elizabeth Vaughn
Read More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Media
*WOW: Sharyl Attkisson’s story about how the DOD responded to her request for photos taken night of Benghazi will INFURIATE you*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Lock him up.



Business
*White House says it wants to avoid government shutdown, will find other ways to fund border wall*



 Erica Werner ,
 
 Erica Werner
Congressional reporter focusing on economic policy
Email  Bio  Follow  
 Damian Paletta and

December 18 at 10:49 AM

The White House wants to avoid a partial government shutdown and has found other ways to get the border wall President Trump is demanding, spokeswoman Sarah Sanders said Tuesday.

Sanders’ comments come four days before large portions of the federal government will begin shutting down unless Congress and Trump reach a funding deal.

Trump has been demanding $5 billion from Congress for his border wall, which Democrats refuse to give.

But Sanders told Fox News Channel: “We have other ways that we can get to that $5 billion.”

“At the end of the day we don’t want to shut down the government, we want to shut down the border,” Sanders said.

Sanders said the White House was exploring other funding sources and believed it could be legally done.



Trump fired off a bunch of faulty claims about the border wall. Schumer called him out for his Bottomless Pinocchio. All in one oval office meeting. (Video: Meg Kelly/Photo: Jabin Botsford/The Washington Post)

“There are certainly a number of different funding sources that we’ve identified that we can use, that we can couple with money that would be given through congressional appropriations that would help us get to that $5 billion that the president needs in order to protect our border,” she said.

Sanders’s comments come after a series of miscalculations by Republicans in recent days over how to try and get Democrats to sign onto $5 billion to pay for the construction of a wall along the Mexico border.

Last week, Trump said he would be “proud” to shut down the government over the issue, a statement that congressional Republicans openly said muddied their messaging.

Then on Monday evening, Senate Republicans said they were anticipating a formal proposal from the White House, perhaps at 5 p.m., that never materialized. But the White House never promised a 5 p.m. proposal, and then Senate Republicans signaled they planned to move ahead on an overhaul of the criminal justice system this week, giving them very little time to negotiate a budget bill.

Meanwhile, the stock market has fallen precipitously in recent weeks, creating economic angst over Trump’s agenda. Trump has attacked the Federal Reserve, among others, for the stock market’s tumble, but it has rattled him, according to people who have spoken with him both inside and outside the White House.

The people spoke on the condition of anonymity to disclose the internal White House sentiment.

“We’ll continue to have these conversations with both Senate and House Republicans and Democrats. Our team has been in constant communication,” Sanders said. “We’re going to continue to do that. I’m not going to negotiate here, but we’ve been talking to them just as recently as this


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again, just how many of Ms. Fords accusations were corroborated, verified, confirmed, validated?
> 
> I'm waiting Magoo...if your ability to reason is limited, I understand.
> I'll just write it off to old age, alcohol & dementia.
> You have a nice day.


Is there a record of you discussing this with your husband and a therapist 10 years ago?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

General Treason...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a record of you discussing this with your husband and a therapist 10 years ago?


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

More from the Lock her up guy... (Killary is next! I know it!!!!!)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a record of you discussing this with your husband and a therapist 10 years ago?


Posts like these are why are why I think you are suffering from the trifecta mentioned in my previous post - old age, alcohol & dementia.
You lost the ability to answer even simple questions.
Did any of Ms. Fords friends who attended the party corroborate or remotely support her "testimony"? 
She claims she feared for her life, yet she apparently failed to share this "assault" with her buddies she was with that evening...????
How do you explain that Magoo?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> More from the Lock her up guy... (Killary is next! I know it!!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3667


Are your pants down reporting this?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Are your pants down reporting this?


Why, you need a little service? You didn't ask my rates yet, so...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Why, you need a little service? You didn't ask my rates yet, so...


Weak.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

General Treason part deux


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Good analogy! Man you are just killing it, aren’t you?


Actually it was a great analogy! Pointing out hypocrisy is always great...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Weak.


Sucker (literally, perhaps...)


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> General Treason part deux
> 
> View attachment 3668


Think about your wife. . you'll last longer... freak.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Oh I have to stop messing with you. 1) you’re too good with the disses and 2) you’re in middle school.


Seriously? That's all you got? Go back and try again Sunshine... you're begining to bore me.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

meanwhile, while we're waiting for Killary to get locked up... Con goes on and on and on and on can't stop conning to the break of dawn...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Think about your wife. . you'll last longer... freak.


Your interest in my penis is surprising and unwelcome.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> meanwhile, while we're waiting for Killary to get locked up... Con goes on and on and on and on can't stop conning to the break of dawn...
> 
> View attachment 3669


Yes they are dissolving the Trump Foundation under court supervision. Pure class. I think that action was part of the hoax/witch hunt/etc.

“Lock her up!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> More from the Lock her up guy... (Killary is next! I know it!!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3667


How did he sell the country out?  Specifically?  Was it like the QE sell out?


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did he sell the country out?  Specifically?  Was it like the QE sell out?


I’m pretty sure that Iz and Multi were on tv when Trump was yelling “who’s gonna pay for it?” And they shouted “Mexico!” Let’s make a bet.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Posts like these are why are why I think you are suffering from the trifecta mentioned in my previous post - old age, alcohol & dementia.
> You lost the ability to answer even simple questions.
> Did any of Ms. Fords friends who attended the party corroborate or remotely support her "testimony"?
> She claims she feared for her life, yet she apparently failed to share this "assault" with her buddies she was with that evening...????
> How do you explain that Magoo?


I see you are following the party line, little sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did he sell the country out?  Specifically?  Was it like the QE sell out?


Ask the judge, pegged lederhosen-boi. We were all told that this judge Sullivan was going to bring Mueller's house of cards down! Kek


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Your interest in my penis is surprising and unwelcome.


Not surprising you went there. Are you..  ya know .. sorta..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you are following the party line, little sucker.


I see you've lost your ability to reason and answer simple questions...


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I see you've lost your ability to reason and answer simple questions...


I see you can't participate in a debate without lying about people.

But you are excused by the t-partiers, who just follow their leader's example.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ask the judge, pegged lederhosen-boi. We were all told that this judge Sullivan was going to bring Mueller's house of cards down! Kek
> 
> View attachment 3670


So nothing.  Back to work spigot boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you can't participate in a debate without lying about people.
> 
> But you are excused by the t-partiers, who just follow their leader's example.


I'm so sorry for you & your family.
You no longer know how to participate...pathetic, sadly so.
Once again I'm as much a liar as you are a wife beater.
Who exactly did the FBI follow?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> I’m pretty sure that Iz and Multi were on tv when Trump was yelling “who’s gonna pay for it?” And they shouted “Mexico!” Let’s make a bet.


Only you people believed that.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So nothing.  Back to work spigot boy.


Nothing but a fed rate increase. The will peg the rates - something you should understand my Austrian house-obi.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm so sorry for you & your family.
> You no longer know how to participate...pathetic, sadly so.
> Once again I'm as much a liar as you are a wife beater.


You're doing great.  No one can tell when you are lying any more.

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  No one can tell when you are lying any more.
> 
> Please continue.


Who exactly did the FBI follow?
When did you stop beating your wife?
Does your care giver know your on the web?
How much have you had to drink today?
Should you be drinking and taking your meds?
Have you taken your meds?


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  No one can tell when you are lying any more.
> 
> Please continue.


(You know I was just kidding there, right?  Everyone knows when you're lying.)


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who exactly did the FBI follow?
> When did you stop beating your wife?
> Does your care giver know your on the web?
> How much have you had to drink today?
> ...


Oldies but goodies.  Doesn't even require thinking any more, does it?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Oldies but goodies.  Doesn't even require thinking any more, does it?


Something struck a nerve...which one(s)?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> (You know I was just kidding there, right?  Everyone knows when you're lying.)


I lie as much as you beat your wife....
Why did the FBI over look all this evidence of assault? 
You believe the evidence is there, are the FBI on Trumps team and towing the party line?


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Something struck a nerve...which one(s)?


q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I lie as much as you beat your wife....
> Why did the FBI over look all this evidence of assault?
> You believe the evidence is there, are the FBI on Trumps team and towing the party line?


...toeing...

If you ever bothered to read what I have posted about this whole affair, you might see why I enjoy belittling you.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Oldies but goodies.  Doesn't even require thinking any more, does it?


Divert, accuse, attack, change the subject, play the victim...you're running out of options Magoo...
Why didn't the FBI find any corroborating evidence or witnesses?


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Divert, accuse, attack, change the subject, play the victim...you're running out of options Magoo...
> Why didn't the FBI find any corroborating evidence or witnesses?


I see you still haven't caught up on your reading.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> ...toeing...
> 
> If you ever bothered to read what I have posted about this whole affair, you might see why I enjoy belittling you.


I've seen this response from you regarding other discussions.
If you have answers share them.
Especially why the FBI would ignore evidence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you still haven't caught up on your reading.


Just more games Magoo....


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've seen this response from you regarding other discussions.
> If you have answers share them.
> Especially why the FBI would ignore evidence.


You're arguing against things I never posted.

You're doing great.  Please continue.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Divert, accuse, attack, change the subject, play the victim...you're running out of options Magoo...
> Why didn't the FBI find any corroborating evidence or witnesses?


LE don't bother. He along with the other sheep found their supposed smoking gun and ran with it. Wonder if he was a juror would he vote yes to convict on a therapist session 10 years ago... probably.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Nothing but a fed rate increase. The will peg the rates - something you should understand my Austrian house-obi.
> 
> View attachment 3671


But the Fed can’t pay banks more on their (The bank) reserves than they (The Fed) are getting on their own assets.  Hence the Feds unloading of their balance sheet.  Be ready spigot boy.  The Austrians have been preparing you for an important but repetitive monetary mission.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But the Fed can’t pay banks more on their (The bank) reserves than they (The Fed) are getting on their own assets.  Hence the Feds unloading of their balance sheet.  Be ready spigot boy.  The Austrians have been preparing you for an important but repetitive monetary mission.


Don't worry, Individual 1 the Con has you pegged at the spigot, lederhosen-boi.

Rate hike is now insured...


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't worry, Individual 1 the Con has you pegged at the spigot, lederhosen-boi.
> 
> Rate hike is now insured...View attachment 3672


Speaking of "meaningless".


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But the Fed can’t pay banks more on their (The bank) reserves than they (The Fed) are getting on their own assets.  Hence the Feds unloading of their balance sheet.  Be ready spigot boy.  The Austrians have been preparing you for an important but repetitive monetary mission.


Assets?  How many houses does the Fed own?

Speaking of which --

https://www.gasbuddy.com/Charts?_ga=2.212651731.692931165.1545157533-1437782960.1539839457


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Assets?  How many houses does the Fed own?


None


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Don't worry, Individual 1 the Con has you pegged at the spigot, lederhosen-boi.
> 
> Rate hike is now insured...View attachment 3672


Con doesn’t do Spigot.  He does bankruptcy.  I’m good with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of "meaningless".


Agree


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You're arguing against things I never posted.
> 
> You're doing great.  Please continue.


"If you ever bothered to read what I have posted about this whole affair, you might see why I enjoy belittling you."
You claiming you posted them before, doesn't make it so.
Ms. Ford claims she was assaulted, but no one else can confirm what she claims.
I'm sure you, like Ms. Ford believe what you claim, but with nothing but your claims, it's just words.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "If you ever bothered to read what I have posted about this whole affair, you might see why I enjoy belittling you."
> You claiming you posted them before, doesn't make it so.
> Ms. Ford claims she was assaulted, but no one else can confirm what she claims.
> I'm sure you, like Ms. Ford believe what you claim, but with nothing but your claims, it's just words.


That has been my position all along.  There were some incidents in my past at about that age that parallel the activities in Ms. Ford's story.  Kids, beer, rock'n'roll...it all leads to trouble and/or fond memories, depending on how things work out.

All K had to do was deny it like the kind of person one would like to see as a Supreme Court Justice.  Instead, he freaked out and flunked the interview.

But even before that, it had become apparent (perhaps not to you or K) that he had lied in his previous confirmation hearing for the DC Court.  That's perjury.  Some clever Senator could put that card away in his pocket and draw it out later when there was a better chance of 2/3 of the Senate agreeing with him.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of "meaningless".


For those who might have missed the point (you know who you are) I was referring to t's tweet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> For those who might have missed the point (you know who you are) I was referring to t's tweet.


Of course you were.  Your assets question seemed to fall in the same category.


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Why bother?  No one believes anything you post any more anyway.



*That's a Bald Face LIE from a THIEF !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Woman Who Climbed Statue Of Liberty To Protest Trump’s Immigration Policy Convicted*
> December 17th, 2018
> _
> 
> ...





*And you know who represented her ???????*

*Creepy Porn Star Lawyer.......He's got the " Midas " touch ......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You're arguing against things I never posted.
> 
> You're doing great.  Please continue.



*Ahhh Yes.....Spola the Filthy Filner denier .....seeks credibility.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> That has been my position all along.  There were some incidents in my past at about that age that parallel the activities in Ms. Ford's story.  Kids, beer, rock'n'roll...it all leads to trouble and/or fond memories, depending on how things work out.
> 
> All K had to do was deny it like the kind of person one would like to see as a Supreme Court Justice.  Instead, he freaked out and flunked the interview.
> 
> But even before that, it had become apparent (perhaps not to you or K) that he had lied in his previous confirmation hearing for the DC Court.  That's perjury.  Some clever Senator could put that card away in his pocket and draw it out later when there was a better chance of 2/3 of the Senate agreeing with him.


What you call freaking out is understandable...given the seriousness of the allegation and the willingness of the Democrats to embrace the story teller and attack K.
What "lie" did he tell in his previous confirmation hearing?  

Listen to what Lindsay Graham had to say about what happened..he was very passionate with his "interview"...understandably so.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What you call freaking out is understandable...given the seriousness of the allegation and the willingness of the Democrats to embrace the story teller and attack K.
> What "lie" did he tell in his previous confirmation hearing?
> 
> Listen to what Lindsay Graham had to say about what happened..he was very passionate with his "interview"...understandably so.


The lie had to do with his role in selecting judges during the w days.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Con doesn’t do Spigot.  He does bankruptcy.  I’m good with that.


I'm sure you are. Since you can't afford health insurance, you're at high risk of the pool.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi everyone.

General Mikey Flynn is a felon. 

Just thought you might like to know!

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*Gotta love the racist feminazis.*



Amy Siskind  

*✔* @Amy_Siskind 




I will not support white male candidates in the Dem primary. Unless you slept thru midterms, women were our most successful candidate. Biggest Dem vote getters in history: Obama ‘08, Hillary ‘16. White male is not where our party is at, and is our LEAST safe option in 2020.


 12.6K 
6:10 AM - Dec 17, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Media
*Ann Coulter, Sheriff Joe and the Drudge Report drag President Trump over border wall funding*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> The lie had to do with his role in selecting judges during the w days.


Okay, please continue....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> General Mikey Flynn is a felon.
> 
> ...


So....why so gleeful?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So....why so gleeful?


Party above country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm sure you are. Since you can't afford health insurance, you're at high risk of the pool.


That’s why we need you Spigot boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*Fries Husband has started a gofund me page after this terrible tragedy.
Woman Dies After Cosmetic Butt Injection In NYC...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*Bernie top choice of progressives in 2020...** 
*
_*Women of color like Kamala*_


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Did you hear what the judge said about Michael Flynn today? And did you hear what the NY Attorney General said about the Trump Foundation? 
Have we ever seen such a dirty administration, as shown by convictions and guilty pleas? Watergate, maybe and nothing else comes close. Anyone who says otherwise is a flat-out liar or a complete idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Did you hear what the judge said about Michael Flynn today? And did you hear what the NY Attorney General said about the Trump Foundation?
> Have we ever seen such a dirty administration, as shown by convictions and guilty pleas? Watergate, maybe and nothing else comes close. Anyone who says otherwise is a flat-out liar or a complete idiot.


You ok?
Must have been an Obama judge.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> The lie had to do with his role in selecting judges during the w days.


Are you for or against Roe v Wade?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Did you hear what the judge said about Michael Flynn today? And did you hear what the NY Attorney General said about the Trump Foundation?
> Have we ever seen such a dirty administration, as shown by convictions and guilty pleas? Watergate, maybe and nothing else comes close. Anyone who says otherwise is a flat-out liar or a complete idiot.


Fken drama queen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*NFL hits player with 7th 'random' drug test after wearing Kaepernick cleats...*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

This is my holiday card to you all. The saddest thing is you all know it's true now... But the deadenders will go down with the ship... (The others will just get a new screen name. Kek.)


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So....why so gleeful?


Tis the season to be jolly... Didn't you know?

Flynn is a traitor. 

Trump's charity is corrupt.
Trump's University is corrupt.
Trump's real estate is corrupt.
Trump's family is corrupt.
Trump's followers are corrupt.
Trump is corrupt.

And you all know it to be true.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> That has been my position all along.  *There were some incidents in my past at about that age that parallel the activities in Ms. Ford's story.** Kids, beer, rock'n'roll...it all leads to trouble and/or fond memories, depending on how things work out.
> 
> All K had to do was deny it like the kind of person one would like to see as a Supreme Court Justice.  *Disgusting Remark  !*
> 
> ...



** The TRUTH about " your " past that was deleted with the first TWO SOCALOPIONS would have buried*
*you with this above admittance ......YOU KNOW IT and I KNOW IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*.........................*
*You CANNOT compare your disgusting remarks/habits with what was done to *
*Judge Brett Kavanaugh....Not one bit !*

*There is a Reason for this -> Spola = LIAR*


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> This is my holiday card to you all. The saddest thing is you all know it's true now... But the deadenders will go down with the ship... (The others will just get a new screen name. Kek.)
> View attachment 3673



*You are a Democratic Lemming who is attached to the LIBERAL MSM at the hip...*
*You can stick " Your " Greeting Card where the sun doesn't shine.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Did you hear what the judge said about Michael Flynn today? And did you hear what the NY Attorney General said about the Trump Foundation?
> Have we ever seen such a dirty administration, as shown by convictions and guilty pleas? Watergate, maybe and nothing else comes close. Anyone who says otherwise is a flat-out liar or a complete idiot.


Watergate was pretty innocuous in comparison. They weren't undermining America in an attempt to sell the whole country and democratic system down the river to turn a buck.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watergate was pretty innocuous in comparison. They weren't undermining America in an attempt to sell the whole country and democratic system down the river to turn a buck.


But he knew the country had a whole bunch of angry losers, who are dumb (“I love the uneducated”) and he took advantage of it. Of course, Congress and the courts haven’t really played along, so his efforts to undermine the Republic have continued to fail. He will be an ugly footnote in our history.


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watergate was pretty innocuous in comparison. They weren't undermining America in an attempt to sell the whole country and democratic system down the river to turn a buck.



*Man do YOU have your head deep up your cornholio....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> But he knew the country had a whole bunch of angry losers, who are dumb (“I love the uneducated”) and he took advantage of it. Of course, Congress and the courts haven’t really played along, so his efforts to undermine the Republic have continued to fail. He will be an ugly footnote in our history.



*Sorry Ass wipe....You and Your kind will be the " Stain " on American history*
*when the coup is exposed completely !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> But he knew the country had a whole bunch of angry losers, who are dumb (“I love the uneducated”) and he took advantage of it. Of course, Congress and the courts haven’t really played along, so his efforts to undermine the Republic have continued to fail. He will be an ugly footnote in our history.


2 words asswipe...Hillary Clinton...own it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> But he knew the country had a whole bunch of angry losers, who are dumb (“I love the uneducated”) and he took advantage of it. Of course, Congress and the courts haven’t really played along, so his efforts to undermine the Republic have continued to fail. He will be an ugly footnote in our history.


At least he isn't Hillary, who nominated her anyway?
Do you yet realize how bad you would have to be to lose to Trump?


----------



## Chizl (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he isn't Hillary, who nominated her anyway?
> Do you yet realize how bad you would have to be to lose to Trump?


That's true Sheriff. You need to be the second worst person on the planet.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure this is the testimony that will lock BOTH Killary and OBummer up for a long, long time. Probably Comey too!!!

Lock them up!!!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the testimony that will lock BOTH Killary and OBummer up for a long, long time. Probably Comey too!!!
> 
> Lock them up!!!View attachment 3674


We will store this post for the "sentencing".


----------



## Friesland (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We will store this post for the "sentencing".


Prosecutors asked for no jail time... or do you mean Killary and OBummer's sentencing. They are going away for a looooooong time. I'm telling you...

Meanwhile, reminder that Felonious Flynn was float as a VP possibility by Individual 1 the Con. Oh Lordy, I hope there are Taps.

Sing it with me Manfred: "Come on without, come on within! You've not seen nothing like felonious Flynn!"


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Chizl said:


> That's true Sheriff. You need to be the second worst person on the planet.


I don't know what you are trying to say.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Did you hear what the judge said about Michael Flynn today? And did you hear what the NY Attorney General said about the Trump Foundation?
> Have we ever seen such a dirty administration, as shown by convictions and guilty pleas? Watergate, maybe and nothing else comes close. Anyone who says otherwise is a flat-out liar or a complete idiot.


Iran-Contra.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Prosecutors asked for no jail time... or do you mean Killary and OBummer's sentencing. They are going away for a looooooong time. I'm telling you...
> 
> Meanwhile, reminder that Felonious Flynn was float as a VP possibility by Individual 1 the Con. Oh Lordy, I hope there are Taps.
> 
> ...


Ahhh ok.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Prosecutors asked for no jail time... or do you mean Killary and OBummer's sentencing. They are going away for a looooooong time. I'm telling you...
> 
> Meanwhile, reminder that Felonious Flynn was float as a VP possibility by Individual 1 the Con. Oh Lordy, I hope there are Taps.
> 
> ...


FBI always get their man...if they want to.


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm pretty sure this is *the testimony that will lock BOTH Killary and OBummer up for a long, long time. Probably Comey too!!!*
> 
> Lock them up!!!View attachment 3674



*Hey Limp " Richard "......you are quite possibly right in a twisted logic way.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Tis the season to be jolly... Didn't you know?
> 
> Flynn is a traitor. Not true
> Trump's charity is corrupt.
> ...


Flynn is no traitor.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Flynn is no traitor.


Interesting opinion.

Please continue.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Flynn is no traitor.


A Rat ? LOL


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> A Rat ? LOL


I'ole is insulted!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Interesting opinion.
> 
> Please continue.


I'll defer to Judge Sullivan & prosecutors:
After this exchange, Judge Sullivan tore into Flynn, calling the charges a “serious offense” and attacking the former Trump official for his work as an unregistered foreign agent on behalf of the Islamist state of Turkey. “Arguably, you sold your country out,” Sullivan fumed.

Progressive pundits’ ears perked up even more when Judge Sullivan asked a Special Counsel prosecutor whether the government believed that his actions rose “to the level of treasonous activity.” When the respondent demurred, Sullivan probed further, asking whether Flynn could have been charged with treason under the Logan Act. Again, the prosecutor would not say.

Soon after the judge broached the topic of “treason,” Flynn requested a recess to have time to confer with his counsel.

When the court hearing resumed, Sullivan emphatically denied the obvious implication of his “treason” questions, perhaps aware that the comments spread like wildfire on social media. “I felt terrible about that,” he said, noting that Flynn’s activity as a foreign agent ended in November 2016 and is thus not directly related to the charges of making false statements two months later.

“Don’t read too much into the questions I asked,” Sullivan continued. “I wasn’t suggesting he was committing treason. I was just curious if he could have been charged. Lots of conspiracy theories out there.”

Kelner followed the judge’s backtrack with a request to delay Flynn’s sentencing, citing his probable testimony in the prosecution of two former associates allegedly involved in his Turkey lobbying efforts. The defense lawyer argued Flynn may be able to “eke out” one last bit of cooperation with the feds before his final sentencing.

“He has held nothing back,” Kelner said. The FARA investigation “is the only area in which there is anything left to give,” he added.

Flynn reached a plea agreement with prosecutors in December 2017, admitting he gave false statements to FBI agents and pledging to testify for the Special Counsel — which was set up ostensibly to investigate Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election. Flynn’s purported false statements were about a phone conversation with Russian ambassador Sergey Kisleyak during Trump’s transition process. Mueller’s prosecutors recommended no jail time for the general, citing his “substantial assistance” to investigators.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watergate was pretty innocuous in comparison. They weren't undermining America in an attempt to sell the whole country and democratic system down the river to turn a buck.


That would be the Fed dropping 6 years of QE on the last President.  Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> But he knew the country had a whole bunch of angry losers, who are dumb (“I love the uneducated”) and he took advantage of it. Of course, Congress and the courts haven’t really played along, so his efforts to undermine the Republic have continued to fail. He will be an ugly footnote in our history.


Spigot boy is standing by to save us with more QE to further undermine our country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'll defer to Judge Sullivan & prosecutors:
> After this exchange, Judge Sullivan tore into Flynn, calling the charges a “serious offense” and attacking the former Trump official for his work as an unregistered foreign agent on behalf of the Islamist state of Turkey. “Arguably, you sold your country out,” Sullivan fumed.
> 
> Progressive pundits’ ears perked up even more when Judge Sullivan asked a Special Counsel prosecutor whether the government believed that his actions rose “to the level of treasonous activity.” When the respondent demurred, Sullivan probed further, asking whether Flynn could have been charged with treason under the Logan Act. Again, the prosecutor would not say.
> ...


Maybe the Judge will tell us how many votes the Russians stole?


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> 2 words asswipe...Hillary Clinton...own it.


Hmm, when I said “angry losers...who are dumb...” did I strike a chord, fella? And are those your favorite 2 words? How about 3 words...”Lock her up?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey, all you queers watch out.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, all you queers watch out.
> View attachment 3677


He looks the more womanly of the two, for sure.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, all you queers watch out.
> View attachment 3677


Hello !


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 18, 2018)

messy said:


> Hmm, when I said “angry losers...who are dumb...” did I strike a chord, fella? And are those your favorite 2 words? How about 3 words...”Lock her up?”


Did that makes sense to you when you typed it? Oh boy.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did that makes sense to you when you typed it? Oh boy.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## legend (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey everybody, how about that Trump Foundation! Why are they closing it down? It did so much good. What did they call it? A piggy bank to enrich Donald and his children? Who here contributed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'ole is insulted!!


Shouldn't the rat feel insulted?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

So, the law and order president signs a bill to release from prison a bunch of democtat voting criminals and kicks the can down the road on the wall?
Looks him up.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Makes sense to me.


Figures..  2 dumb, dumbs in a pod.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Flynn is no traitor.


Oh. Only plotted to kidnap a US resident for money while acting as an unregistered foreign agent... Only took (and failed to disclose, contrary to DoD rules) under-the-table money from Russia, Of course, you know better than Judge Sullivan who read a redacted filing you and I did not see... Traitor Flynn may not meet the narrow legal definition of a traitor as we are not in "declared" war against Russia or Turkey, but he is a moral traitor in the eyes of anyone with a reasonable moral compass.

Meanwhile... Individual 1 the Con could have more issues...

https://www.justsecurity.org/61917/hush-money-trump-organizations-bookkeeper-allen-weisselberg-key-prosecution-tax-crimes/


----------



## Friesland (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, the law and order president signs a bill to release from prison a bunch of democtat voting criminals and kicks the can down the road on the wall?
> Looks him up.


Oh wait... maybe he just a... Con?

Kek


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'll defer to Judge Sullivan & prosecutors:
> After this exchange, Judge Sullivan tore into Flynn, calling the charges a “serious offense” and attacking the former Trump official for his work as an unregistered foreign agent on behalf of the Islamist state of Turkey. “Arguably, you sold your country out,” Sullivan fumed.
> 
> Progressive pundits’ ears perked up even more when Judge Sullivan asked a Special Counsel prosecutor whether the government believed that his actions rose “to the level of treasonous activity.” When the respondent demurred, Sullivan probed further, asking whether Flynn could have been charged with treason under the Logan Act. Again, the prosecutor would not say.
> ...


Breitbart?  

Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Breitbart?
> 
> Sucker.


There are additional sources for the same set of facts...google it.
Are you saying the judge & prosecutors didn't say the things that are attributed to them?
Dumb ass.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are additional sources for the same set of facts...google it.
> Are you saying the judge & prosecutors didn't say the things that are attributed to them?
> Dumb ass.


Too funny. Tell us about the prosecution behavior during the Watergate era. Wait, you can’t because nobody cares? Walls are closing in on your team. Trump and Co forgot that American justice isn’t swayed by mob opinion or Presidential statements...it just grinds on..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Too funny. Tell us about the prosecution behavior during the Watergate era. Wait, you can’t because nobody cares? Walls are closing in on your team. Trump and Co forgot that American justice isn’t swayed by mob opinion or Presidential statements...it just grinds on..


Still have your head in the clouds I see.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Too funny. Tell us about the prosecution behavior during the Watergate era. Wait, you can’t because nobody cares? Walls are closing in on your team. Trump and Co forgot that American justice isn’t swayed by mob opinion or Presidential statements...it just grinds on..


Drama queen.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Drama queen.


They’re closing in on your boy. It is a drama, don’t you think? New ugly revelations every day? New subpoenas being issued, etc.? Captures the imagination!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> They’re closing in on your boy. It is a drama, don’t you think? New ugly revelations every day? New subpoenas being issued, etc.? Captures the imagination!


Not my boy... but you certainly have unhealthy obsession with him. 

Did you do your homework yet?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are additional sources for the same set of facts...google it.
> Are you saying the judge & prosecutors didn't say the things that are attributed to them?
> Dumb ass.


He's too lazy. He'd rather just pull a classic from his book of retorts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

legend said:


> Hey everybody, how about that Trump Foundation! Why are they closing it down? It did so much good. What did they call it? A piggy bank to enrich Donald and his children? Who here contributed?


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> They’re closing in on your boy. It is a drama, don’t you think? New ugly revelations every day? New subpoenas being issued, etc.? Captures the imagination!


a.k.a. ....Hanapaa!!


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are additional sources for the same set of facts...google it.
> Are you saying the judge & prosecutors didn't say the things that are attributed to them?
> Dumb ass.


The reason Flymm has not been charged with treason is his plea deal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Too funny. Tell us about the prosecution behavior during the Watergate era. Wait, you can’t because nobody cares? Walls are closing in on your team. Trump and Co forgot that American justice isn’t swayed by mob opinion or Presidential statements...it just grinds on..


How dense are you? 

Flynn hasn't committed, been charged with or pleaded guilty to treason...now run along.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> The reason Flymm has not been charged with treason is his plea deal.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Obama Lite.


US News
*President Trump declares victory over ISIS in Syria *


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> The reason Flymm has not been charged with treason is his plea deal.


BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

*With No Path for Victory, Donald Trump Promises ‘Win’ on the Wall*

President Donald Trump promised to win government funding for his planned wall on the Southern border on Wednesday, despite having no path for political victory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

$10B to Central America, Mexico


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Lindsey Graham Accuses Trump of Making a 'Huge Obama-like Mistake'
Cortney O'Brien


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *With No Path for Victory, Donald Trump Promises ‘Win’ on the Wall*
> 
> President Donald Trump promised to win government funding for his planned wall on the Southern border on Wednesday, despite having no path for political victory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3680


Lock him up.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lindsey Graham Accuses Trump of Making a 'Huge Obama-like Mistake'
> Cortney O'Brien


One last favor for Putin.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> One last favor for Putin.


HAHA people are seriously laughing at you wife beater.

q.e.d
liar
showing your true character
blah, fuckin, blah


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> HAHA people are seriously laughing at you wife beater.
> 
> q.e.d
> liar
> ...


You forgot "Since you have demonstrated your willingness to lie, why would anyone believe anything you post?"


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> You forgot "Since you have demonstrated your willingness to lie, why would anyone believe anything you post?"


Of course how silly of me... But prove where I'm not telling the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Trump is having a bad go of it right now.

*FED RAISES RATES...** 
*
*DEFIES president...** 
*
_*Stocks turn negative...*_


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Iran-Contra.


*Really.....Was Oliver North in the wrong.....if so, please explain.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is having a bad go of it right now.
> 
> *FED RAISES RATES...**
> *
> ...


*I don't quite know yet what's going on here.....*
*Either Powell is bucking the President...because he drank Dem Koolaid.*
*( Under Barry the Feds kept it at 0% for damn near 8 years. )*

*or*

*This is some kind of subtle play by Powell and Trump.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I don't quite know yet what's going on here.....*
> *Either Powell is bucking the President...because he drank Dem Koolaid.*
> *( Under Barry the Feds kept it at 0% for damn near 8 years. )*
> 
> ...


I don't know, but I don't like where all this is headed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> One last favor for Putin.


INDEED....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2018)

espola said:


> You forgot "Since you have demonstrated your willingness to lie, why would anyone believe anything you post?"


I have come to realize these nutters in here we are dealing with are the same guys that as kids made up fanatical, over the top stories about their father, or someone else they knew being in the FBI or having invented the wheel or the like. The same ones that when pressed would claim, "My daddy can beat up your daddy!"  . . . and they never changed.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have come to realize these nutters in here we are dealing with are the same guys that as kids made up fanatical, over the top stories about their father, or someone else they knew being in the FBI or having invented the wheel or the like. The same ones that when pressed would claim, "My daddy can beat up your daddy!"  . . . and they never changed.


Yup.  

We also had a 4nos type in the neighborhood, but didn't go to school with him.  He took the short bus to that other nice school out in the country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have come to realize these nutters in here we are dealing with are the same guys that as kids made up fanatical, over the top stories about their father, or someone else they knew being in the FBI or having invented the wheel or the like. The same ones that when pressed would claim, "My daddy can beat up your daddy!"  . . . and they never changed.


Whose your daddy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

_*McCain Associate DID provide copy...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Too Funny
The fake News Media.

Media
*Fake news: CNN’s one-time Journalist of the Year resigns after admitting to inventing interviews*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

*Burned Ann Coulter Calls a Wall-less Trump Term ‘a Joke Presidency,’ Newt Counters with Optimism*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Typical angry (jealous) black woman.

 
Michelle Obama Mocks Melania Trump For Doing The Same Thing She Did In 2009
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/19/michelle-obama-melania-trump-gift&ved=2ahUKEwja19LTqa3fAhUPT6wKHflCCy0QqUMwCHoECAsQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0-Hl44w2osbQo6ahq-N99A


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Judges Quietly Dismiss More Than EIGHTY Ethics Complaints Against Brett Kavanaugh
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39521/judges-quietly-dismiss-more-eighty-ethics-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjxjKOiq63fAhUDH6wKHe_1CXcQqUMwB3oECAkQIQ&usg=AOvVaw2AOiyuR1-ufWfQDvwDQaIU


----------



## Friesland (Dec 19, 2018)

So much winning!!

https://apnews.com/9ad490e00ff5458daa98edb9745aa27e?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow

SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korea said Thursday it will never unilaterally give up its nuclear weapons unless the United States removes its nuclear threat first, a statement that raises further doubts on whether leader Kim Jong Un will ever relinquish an arsenal he may see as his greatest guarantee of survival.

The statement carried by the official Korean Central News Agency came amid a deadlock in nuclear negotiations between the United States and North Korea over the sequencing of the denuclearization process and removal of international sanctions.

Kim and President Donald Trump met June 12 in Singapore where they issued a vague goal for the “complete denuclearization” of the Korean Peninsula without describing when and how it would occur.

But North Korea for decades has been pushing a concept of denuclearization that bears no resemblance to the American definition, vowing to pursue nuclear development until the United States removes its troops and the nuclear umbrella defending South Korea and Japan. In Thursday’s statement, the North reiterated its traditional stance on denuclearization and accused Washington of misleading what had been agreed on in Singapore.

“The United States must now recognize the accurate meaning of the denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula, and especially, must study geography the right way,” the statement said.

“When we talk about the Korean Peninsula, it includes the territory of our republic and also the entire region of (South Korea) where the United States has placed its invasive force, including nuclear weapons. When we talk about the complete denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula, it means the removal of all sources of nuclear threat, not only from the South and North but also from areas neighboring the Korean Peninsula,” the statement said.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know, but I don't like where all this is headed.


Hi. Individual 1 the con is a con. 

Just thought you'd like to know.

Stupid people don't see it because he is also a racist and stupid racist people like that.

Just thought you'd like to know.

Love,

Friesland the Short


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi. Individual 1 the con is a con.
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know.
> 
> ...


There's that word again, you lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

*86, count em, 86 NFL quarterbacks have been signed since the commie kapernick has been a free agent.
Dontcha love it?*


*Limbaugh: Trump Just Erased Kaepernick's Reason To Kneel *
By James Barrett


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *86, count em, 86 NFL quarterbacks have been signed since the commie kapernick has been a free agent.
> Dontcha love it?*
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Typical angry (jealous) black woman.
> 
> View attachment 3686
> Michelle Obama Mocks Melania Trump For Doing The Same Thing She Did In 2009
> ...


I shouldn't be so hard on this woman, after all she is  fat, ugly and married to a big pussy. Looks like she is missing that garden in the white house back yard.
Oink!
*Watch The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon Highlight: Michelle ...*

https://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/michelle-obama-gets.../3848531


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

I wonder if the perps are goat fucking towel heads?


*Two Scandinavian Women Backpack Through Morocco. They're Found Murdered With Knife Wounds To Their Necks. *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

It's time for everyone to e-mail Pence and remind him of his responsibilities under the 25th Amendment.

vice.president@whitehouse.gov


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> It's time for everyone to e-mail Pence and remind him of his responsibilities under the 25th Amendment.


So, you will be ok with Pence?


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you will be ok with Pence?


With a Democrat House as a balance?  You bet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

So much for his hero status,


*McCain associate shared unverified Steele dossier with Buzzfeed, court filing says*



Judge Napolitano's Chambers: Fox News Senior Judicial Analyst Judge Andrew Napolitano explains why two the criminal investigations against President Donald Trump are closing in and how the president's agenda could be placed in jeopardy.

An associate of the late Arizona Republican Sen. John McCain shared with Buzzfeed News a copy of the unverified, salacious opposition research dossier alleging that Russians had compromising material on President Trump, according to a bombshell federal court filing Wednesday.



McCain had strenuously denied being the source for Buzzfeed after it published the dossier, which was funded by the Democratic National Committee (DNC) and the Hillary Clinton presidential campaign. In recent days, the dossier's credibility has increasingly come under question, as the Yahoo News investigative reporter who broke news of its existence said many of its claims were "likely false," and an adviser to ex-Trump lawyer Michael Cohen said Cohen never went to Prague to pay off Russian hackers, as alleged in the dossier.

Nevertheless, the FBI extensively relied on the dossier in its warrant applications to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court in seeking to surveil Trump aide Carter Page. On four occasions, the FBI also incorrectly suggested to the FISA court that the Yahoo reporter, Michael Isikoff, had written an article that provided an independent basis to surveil Page -- even though London court records revealed Isikoff was, in fact, relying on the leaks from the dossier's author. (Page, who has not been charged with wrongdoing, is now suing the DNC for defamation.)

Earlier this year, Fox News reported that a top McCain associate, David Kramer, had been briefed on the dossier written by British ex-spy Christopher Steele in late November 2016 in Surrey, England. Kramer invoked his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination to avoid testifying before House Republicans about his handling of the dossier.





McCain has acknowledged giving the dossier to the FBI. But, until Wednesday, it remained a mystery what role, if any, his associates might have played in the dossier leaking to the media shortly afterwards.






David Kramer. (Fox News, File)

The new revelations were contained in an opinion authored by U.S. District Judge Ursula Ungaro. The opinion granted Buzzfeed's motion for summary judgment in a defamation action brought by a global corporation based in Luxembourg, XBT Holdings, which alleged that Buzzfeed had recklessly spread misinformation in the dossier about XBT's purported involvement in cyberwarfare against Democratic Party officials.

Ungaro cleared Buzzfeed of liability for defamation on the basis of the "fair report privilege," which broadly protects media outlets from defamation actions when they publish official reports, as long as they clearly indicate that the reporting is not their own. The statements about Kramer and McCain's activities were contained in Buzzfeed's unsealed motion for summary judgment, which Ungaro cited extensively in his ruling.

In November 2016, according to the filing, McCain sent Kramer, a director at the McCain Institute for International Leadership, to London to meet with Steele.


McCain had learned from Sir Andrew Wood, the former British Ambassador to Russia, that Steele had collected damaging information about Trump, according to the filing. Wood was an informal adviser to Orbis, which was retained by Fusion GPS, the firm behind the dossier. Fox News previously reported on Wood's involvement.

On Nov. 28, 2016, Kramer met with Steele and later obtained copies of the dossier from Glenn Simpson, the head of Fusion GPS, the filing states. Kramer then met with Buzzfeed reporter Ken Bensinger on Dec. 29, 2016 at the McCain Institute.

There, "Kramer reviewed with Bensinger what he knew about the dossier and explained that he took the allegations seriously." Then, Kramer showed Bensinger the dossier and purportedly informed him that “some of the information was unverified."


*Comey: Notion FISA court was abused is 'nonsense'*
Questions grow about FBI vetting of FISA dossier; panel reaction to on 'Hannity.'

Bensinger left his meeting "with copies of all seventeen memos" authored by Steele, and promptly took the compiled dossier to Mark Schoofs, BuzzFeed’s senior editor in charge of investigative reporting.

The McCain Institute did not immediately respond to Fox News' request for comment.

*REPORTER WHO BROKE NEWS OF DOSSIER'S EXISTENCE SAYS MANY OF ITS CLAIMS ARE 'LIKELY FALSE'*

Buzzfeed published an article entitled "These Reports Allege Trump Has Deep Ties to Russia" that included the 35-page dossier on January 10, 2017, shortly after a CNN report revealed the dossier's existence.


Senior Justice Department official Bruce Ohr, left, continued to communicate with former British spy Christopher Steele, right, even after the FBI cut ties with him. (AP)

Judge Ungaro remarked in a footnote: "The parties dispute whether Kramer gave Bensinger a copy or whether Bensinger took photos of the Dossier when Kramer was not looking. Kramer testified that Bensinger took photos of the Dossier when Kramer was out of the room, even though he asked Bensinger not to."

However, in a later declaration, "Kramer stated that he had no objection to Bensinger taking a hard copy and had provided hard copies to other journalists," Ungaro wrote.

According to the documents, Steele shared a report from the dossier written on Dec. 13 with an unnamed British security official, GOP Illinois Rep. Adam Kinzinger, R-Ill., Senior Director for Russian Affairs at the National Security Council (NSC) Celeste Wallender, and House Speaker Paul Ryan’s chief of staff, John Burks.

But, in a statement to Fox News, Ryan's team denied that assertion.

“Burks has never met Christopher Steele nor received any document directly from him," Ryan spokeswoman AshLee Strong told Fox News. "However, he was aware of and had read the dossier prior to its publication.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

*2020*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Redskins are happy with their new Fleet QB


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Hope our well-coiffed friend is sourcing up a case of St. Barbara's finest Telegraph, or a Chimay Red in a pinch...

So much winning..! (Hint, the Dow dump/slow down is gonna make Individual 1 the racist Con cave on China tariffs faster than he bailed on his Mexico funded wall... he's such a fraud it's amazing you turnips even show up here.)


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Sorry, spoke too soon...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3689
> 
> Hope our well-coiffed friend is sourcing up a case of St. Barbara's finest Telegraph, or a Chimay Red in a pinch...
> 
> So much winning..! (Hint, the Dow dump/slow down is gonna make Individual 1 the racist Con cave on China tariffs faster than he bailed on his Mexico funded wall... he's such a fraud it's amazing you turnips even show up here.)


Are you quoting the DNC?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you quoting the DNC?


Are you still here? Kek.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Are you still here? Kek.


Where should I be? In line at the Golden Corral with you?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where should I be? In line at the Golden Corral with you?


Did they revoke your VIP "line skip" pass?

Hey, ask Racist Joe what sort of animal these folks were copulating with? (I assume he's there with you as Standard Brands parking lot is probably slow this time  of year.)

https://www.kjrh.com/news/local-news/shooting-reported-at-walgreens-in-south-tulsa?fbclid=IwAR1qiq6wZowbsuWzXAuTyXl01N8NFEhvUbKpwkGQff_e3tbguyLs4ED949w


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did they revoke your VIP "line skip" pass?
> 
> Hey, ask Racist Joe what sort of animal these folks were copulating with? (I assume he's there with you as Standard Brands parking lot is probably slow this time  of year.)
> 
> https://www.kjrh.com/news/local-news/shooting-reported-at-walgreens-in-south-tulsa?fbclid=IwAR1qiq6wZowbsuWzXAuTyXl01N8NFEhvUbKpwkGQff_e3tbguyLs4ED949w


See what I mean? Good guy with a gun=dead bad guy with a gun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmm.............
I would never have guessed something like this would happen.

Released thanks to California’s sanctuary state law, man went on ‘reign of terror’ two days later (Update: Shootout video)
John Sexton Dec 20, 2018 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“…because of that our county was shot up by a violent criminal”
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

*Shutdown watch: The Speaker is Missing — and the President is Tweeting! Update: High Noon?*
Ed Morrissey Dec 20, 2018 11:21 AM





“That’s what the f*** serving in Congress has come to


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Did they revoke your VIP "line skip" pass?
> 
> Hey, ask Racist Joe what sort of animal these folks were copulating with? (I assume he's there with you as Standard Brands parking lot is probably slow this time  of year.)
> 
> https://www.kjrh.com/news/local-news/shooting-reported-at-walgreens-in-south-tulsa?fbclid=IwAR1qiq6wZowbsuWzXAuTyXl01N8NFEhvUbKpwkGQff_e3tbguyLs4ED949w


The fat rolls on your neck and the back of your head weigh more than I do.
You assume?
I assume you got kicked out of the Golden Corral and your hunger has caused you to hallucinate, you've fallen down in the parking lot and paramedics are waiting for a tow truck to winch your ass up to get you over to another all you can eat?
Sound about right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fat rolls on your neck and the back of your head weigh more than I do.
> You assume?
> I assume you got kicked out of the Golden Corral and your hunger has caused you to hallucinate, you've fallen down in the parking lot and paramedics are waiting for a tow truck to winch your ass up to get you over to another all you can eat?
> Sound about right?


Being kicked out of the Corral can be traumatic.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have come to realize these nutters in here we are dealing with are the same guys that as kids made up fanatical, over the top stories about their father, or someone else they knew being in the FBI or having invented the wheel or the like. The same ones that when pressed would claim, "My daddy can beat up your daddy!"  . . . and they never changed.



*I never had that thought, I handled it myself ....win or lose.*

*Now that you have projected your insecurity yet once again....run along " Child ".*


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi. Individual 1 the con is a con.
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know.
> 
> ...



*Friedhands burns himself once again......*

*Projecting your inner most thoughts on*
*a public forum while " Burning " the palms of*
*your little delicate hands trying to climb up on the*
*oven.....poor poor little " Shorty ".*
*Stupidity is becoming your strong point...*

*Remember.....The origin of YOUR racism comes from*
*YOUR grey matter and not YOUR melanin content.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There's that word again, you lose.


Actually it looks like your boy Trump is loosing Deputy. You might need your boyfriend nonono to come fight for you.
Wait !!! He’s already fighting your battles !!! 


LMAO !!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Actually it looks like your boy Trump is loosing Deputy. You might need your boyfriend nonono to come fight for you.
> Wait !!! He’s already fighting your battles !!!
> 
> 
> LMAO !!!!!


Pretty proud of you, a post without "racism" in it, baby steps.
You obviously don't pay attention,
I can't help that nono has good taste.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yesterday he said ISIS was defeated. Today he says the fight will go on without the US.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3695
> 
> Yesterday he said ISIS was defeated. Today he says the fight will go on without the US.


Hard to know what is really going on in those God forsaken countries, but I am tired of Americans being murdered by towel heads we are supposed to be training.
Do you think you know the situation better than Trump?


----------



## justified (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3689
> 
> Hope our well-coiffed friend is sourcing up a case of St. Barbara's finest Telegraph, or a Chimay Red in a pinch...
> 
> So much winning..! (Hint, the Dow dump/slow down is gonna make Individual 1 the racist Con cave on China tariffs faster than he bailed on his Mexico funded wall... he's such a fraud it's amazing you turnips even show up here.)


Trump's going to hold up Government funding for funds to pay for his wall. I'm not sure if his supporters understand that there already is a wall or barrier in most areas. But then again, Trump supporters don't believe in Government, so it's no problem for them if it shuts down.


----------



## justified (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3695
> 
> Yesterday he said ISIS was defeated. Today he says the fight will go on without the US.


The president temporary forgot what ISIS actually is. He was multi tasking and thought ISIS was one of the strippers he paid off in the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump's going to hold up Government funding for funds to pay for his wall. I'm not sure if his supporters understand that there already is a wall or barrier in most areas. But then again, Trump supporters don't believe in Government, so it's no problem for them if it shuts down.


No, there is not already a wall or barrier in most places, ones that work that is. The democrats position is that it is immoral and we need illegals because we are a nation of immigrants and we need their votes, not that we already have one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

justified said:


> The president temporary forgot what ISIS actually is. He was multi tasking and thought ISIS was one of the strippers he paid off in the past.


That's what happens when you lose your rat attorney.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, there is not already a wall or barrier in most places, ones that work that is. The democrats position is that it is immoral and we need illegals because we are a nation of immigrants and we need their votes, not that we already have one.


What's all this I have been hearing about a 30-foot wall?

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/12/2-chinese-illegally-dropped-off-in-us-from-mexico-via-ultralight-aircraft/?utm_source=popsmoke&utm_campaign=alt&utm_medium=facebook&fbclid=IwAR1wgoGoc_bER38nLamEX3G2DDxoI7IsB2FWsBx594CmLo6VB4-5Z7WlVbw


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to know what is really going on in those God forsaken countries, but I am tired of Americans being murdered by towel heads we are supposed to be training.
> Do you think you know the situation better than Trump?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


I know you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump's going to hold up Government funding for funds to pay for his wall. I'm not sure if his supporters understand that there already is a wall or barrier in most areas. But then again, Trump supporters don't believe in Government, so it's no problem for them if it shuts down.


Shut it down.
Make the pricks work over the holidays.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, there is not already a wall or barrier in most places, ones that work that is. The democrats position is that it is immoral and we need illegals because we are a nation of immigrants and we need their votes, not that we already have one.


This is tough for me to say......but I agree with you. Immigration reform is way overdue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Chizl said:


> This is tough for me to say......but I agree with you. Immigration reform is way overdue.


You see, I am not such a bad guy, it will be easier for you the second time.
If they are legal then so be it, it is the illegal ones, no matter where they are from, that need to go.
It is a simple matter of safety and economics.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You see, I am not such a bad guy, it will be easier for you the second time.
> If they are legal then so be it, it is the illegal ones, no matter where they are from, that need to go.
> It is a simple matter of safety and economics.


How do you tell the legals from the illegals?  Stop everyone darker-complected than you at gunpoint and demand to see their papers?


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

This will come as a shock to you, if you’re an idiot.

1. The stock market is tanking under Trump. And 

2. Today he lost yet another senior member of his administration.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You see, I am not such a bad guy, it will be easier for you the second time.
> If they are legal then so be it, it is the illegal ones, no matter where they are from, that need to go.
> It is a simple matter of safety and economics.


Agree. The issue is how it's presented to the masses however not sure T can change his approach. I would assume the vast majority of folks don't want wide open boarders.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You see, I am not such a bad guy, it will be easier for you the second time.
> If they are legal then so be it, it is the illegal ones, no matter where they are from, that need to go.
> It is a simple matter of safety and economics.


Safety?   From 2002 to 2009, while Joe was Sheriff,  the violent crime rate across Arizona dropped by 12 percent.  In Arpaio’s county it went up by  58 percent.  Maybe his deputies were too busy following his racist program to have any time for their real jobs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Agree. The issue is how it's presented to the masses however not sure T can change his approach. I would assume the vast majority of folks don't want wide open boarders.


Yep, only some of the nuts in DC that vote and make decisions on our behalf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Safety?   From 2002 to 2009, while Joe was Sheriff,  the violent crime rate across Arizona dropped by 12 percent.  In Arpaio’s county it went up by  58 percent.  Maybe his deputies were too busy following his racist program to have any time for their real jobs.


Fake News.
I believe that's when the 2 racists from the Obama admin were getting involved and railroading the good sheriff.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Agree. The issue is how it's presented to the masses however not sure T can change his approach. I would assume the vast majority of folks don't want wide open boarders.


That depends on what you mean by "wide open" and "boarders".  

My first wife was Mexican, a US native, and a US government employee.  More than once we were stopped by the border patrol while traveling together in San Diego County near the border.

My current wife is a naturalized immigrant.  She always carried her papers when we going anywhere that would take us through the San Onofre checkpoint.  Curiously, the longest delay we have ever had was at the northern border driving into Canada.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

MARICOPA, AZ CRIME ANALYTICS
https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/az/maricopa/crime


CHANCES OF BECOMING A VICTIM OF A VIOLENT CRIME                        

Maricopa  County  1 in 484           

Arizona 1 in 213

CHANCES OF BECOMING A VICTIM OF A PROPERTY CRIME

Maricopa County  1 in 72

Arizona  1 in 34


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> MARICOPA, AZ CRIME ANALYTICS
> https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/az/maricopa/crime
> 
> 
> ...


Current statistics now that Joe is gone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Current statistics now that Joe is gone?


So, you are just an old lying fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That depends on what you mean by "wide open" and "boarders".
> 
> My first wife was Mexican, a US native, and a US government employee.  More than once we were stopped by the border patrol while traveling together in San Diego County near the border.
> 
> My current wife is a naturalized immigrant.  She always carried her papers when we going anywhere that would take us through the San Onofre checkpoint.  Curiously, the longest delay we have ever had was at the northern border driving into Canada.


Maybe they were trying to figure WTF she was doing with you?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, there is not already a wall or barrier in most places, ones that work that is. The democrats position is that it is immoral and we need illegals because we are a nation of immigrants and we need their votes, not that we already have one.


Now that’s the most STUPIDEST explanation yet deputy. Relax. Isn’t there a fence already. And if it wasn’t working then how come all 7 thousand migrants from Honduras haven made it in yet. So dumb. It’s just part of your racist scenarios. Tell me. Why didn’t trump attack all those farmers he claims to do things for. You telling me they don’t have immigrants working those fields? You know, the fields where all the fruits and vegetables you eat come from.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are just an old lying fuck.


No Sheriff. In all honesty, you have proven to be the liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> No Sheriff. In all honesty, you have proven to be the liar.


Let's see it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Now that’s the most STUPIDEST explanation yet deputy. Relax. Isn’t there a fence already. And if it wasn’t working then how come all 7 thousand migrants from Honduras haven made it in yet. So dumb. It’s just part of your racist scenarios. Tell me. Why didn’t trump attack all those farmers he claims to do things for. You telling me they don’t have immigrants working those fields? You know, the fields where all the fruits and vegetables you eat come from.


Send them all back.
BTW you are a dope.


----------



## justified (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Send them all back.
> BTW you are a dope.


You know everything. And the president knows everything too. Mattis just quit over differences with Trump, because Trump knows more about the military and can make decisions without him. Trump's base, a group of rich rednecks who don't need healthcare, are white and feel they are being replaced by non-whites, whose only true ideology is that women do not have the right to choose. At least he's not Hilary, right? Idiots.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Send them all back.
> BTW you are a dope.


Lol !! 
Another one bites the dust in his administration. Feel stupid yet. I bet you do. How about a hug.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

justified said:


> You know everything. And the president knows everything too. Mattis just quit over differences with Trump, because Trump knows more about the military and can make decisions without him. Trump's base, a group of rich rednecks who don't need healthcare, are white and feel they are being replaced by non-whites, whose only true ideology is that women do not have the right to choose. At least he's not Hilary, right? Idiots.


You’re upsetting the sheriff and nonono is not going to like it. Lol !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

justified said:


> You know everything. And the president knows everything too. Mattis just quit over differences with Trump, because Trump knows more about the military and can make decisions without him. Trump's base, a group of rich rednecks who don't need healthcare, are white and feel they are being replaced by non-whites, whose only true ideology is that women do not have the right to choose. At least he's not Hilary, right? Idiots.


Get whitey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Lol !!
> Another one bites the dust in his administration. Feel stupid yet. I bet you do. How about a hug.


Just as long as hilly and billy will never be in the White House again it is well worth it.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to know what is really going on in those God forsaken countries, but I am tired of Americans being murdered by towel heads we are supposed to be training.
> Do you think you know the situation better than Trump?


Yes.

Individual 1 the Con is a clown. 

If you can't see that, it's cause you're a jugaloo in the Con's clown posse.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fat rolls on your neck and the back of your head weigh more than I do.
> You assume?
> I assume you got kicked out of the Golden Corral and your hunger has caused you to hallucinate, you've fallen down in the parking lot and paramedics are waiting for a tow truck to winch your ass up to get you over to another all you can eat?
> Sound about right?


Aw Lion, having a bad day?

The Turnip truck run over your tail when you fell off it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Yes.
> 
> Individual 1 the Con is a clown.
> 
> If you can't see that, it's cause you're a jugaloo in the Con's clown posse.


You people were too smart to let that happen and yet it did when you nominated and voted for Hillary.  That clown make-up doesn't come off of you people easily. Kek


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Current statistics now that Joe is gone?


Sure Magoo..exactly...why certainly.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Sorry my friends, but I'm off to the dirty rapist country for a bit of life aquatic. I hope I can get over that wall and down to Xcalat before everything shuts down.

I'm sure you will miss my daily updates, but when I return the forecast will be the same:

Individual 1 will still be a criminal, racist, narcissistic con. His turnips will still be autumn puree and the country will still be swirling down the porcelain bowel.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! I'll boil a bug and swill a cerveza in each of your honor!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

justified said:


> You know everything. And the president knows everything too. Mattis just quit over differences with Trump, because Trump knows more about the military and can make decisions without him. Trump's base, a group of rich rednecks who don't need healthcare, are white and feel they are being replaced by non-whites, whose only true ideology is that women do not have the right to choose. At least he's not Hilary, right? Idiots.


Kek!!  Hillary was blind sided by Bernie Bot and Comey Bot.  How many votes did the Russians steal for Trump?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> That depends on what you mean by "wide open" and "boarders".
> 
> My first wife was Mexican, a US native, and a US government employee.  More than once we were stopped by the border patrol while traveling together in San Diego County near the border.
> 
> My current wife is a naturalized immigrant.  She always carried her papers when we going anywhere that would take us through the San Onofre checkpoint.  Curiously, the longest delay we have ever had was at the northern border driving into Canada.


Where's the 'Nobody Cares' button?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sorry my friends, but I'm off to the dirty rapist country for a bit of life aquatic. I hope I can get over that wall and down to Xcalat before everything shuts down.
> 
> I'm sure you will miss my daily updates, but when I return the forecast will be the same:
> 
> ...


All thanks to fossil fuels.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Sorry my friends, but I'm off to the dirty rapist country for a bit of life aquatic. I hope I can get over that wall and down to Xcalat before everything shuts down.
> 
> I'm sure you will miss my daily updates, but when I return the forecast will be the same:
> 
> ...


No wonder.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people were too smart to let that happen and yet it did when you nominated and voted for Hillary.  That clown make-up doesn't come off of you people easily. Kek


The dumb fish always rise to the hatch, the real clowns hear the hurry-gurdy and dance like puppets they are.

You're as predictable as June gloom - and just as dim.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where's the 'Nobody Cares' button?


He meant to put this in his neighborhood where he post stuff that nobody cares about.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All thanks to fossil fuels.


Now there's a clever clown. Hope you remembered your red nose!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Aw Lion, having a bad day?
> 
> The Turnip truck run over your tail when you fell off it?


My day is awesome, you gonna start assuming shit again Fries? 
I've posted this more than once
I didn't vote for the man and never got on his bus. If he's nominated again,  I will not vote for him
I like his court appointment...but the man is a carnival barker and a buffoon.
Yet somehow he won the election. 
If the Democrat candidate in 2020 is as disgusting as Hillary, I won't cast my vote for him/her either.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My day is awesome, you gonna start assuming shit again Fries?
> I've posted this more than once
> I didn't vote for the man and never got on his bus. If he's nominated again, I will not vote for him
> I like his court appointment...but the man is a carnival barker and a buffoon.
> ...


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The dumb fish always rise to the hatch, the real clowns hear the hurry-gurdy and dance like puppets they are.
> 
> You're as predictable as June gloom - and just as dim.


Dumb did you smart people in when even smarter people predicted you were too smart to lose.   Kek


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


Not trying to fool anybody Magoo, although you're apparently confused. So sorry.
But what I posted is the truth.
You want to try and cast aspersions, have at it. Best of luck.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not trying to fool anybody Magoo, although you're apparently confused. So sorry.
> But what I posted is the truth.
> You want to try and cast aspersions, have at it. Best of luck.
> Merry Christmas!


The only thing I know about you is what you post here.  You are a supporter of everything t does, and 0nly criticize him when someone points that out.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Stephen Miller obviously hates himself and is trying to get everyone else to agree with him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> The only thing I know about you is what you post here.  You are a supporter of everything t does, and 0nly criticize him when someone points that out.


Imagine that, someone critical of Trump finding folks to criticize because they're not critical of everything Trump does.  Where do they get you people from.  Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Stephen Miller obviously hates himself and is trying to get everyone else to agree with him.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Now there's a clever clown. Hope you remembered your red nose!


I like you Carbon Clowns better.  Hope you remembered your green nose


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> The only thing I know about you is what you post here.  You are a supporter of everything t does, and 0nly criticize him when someone points that out.


Pay attention Magoo...I didn't vote for the man and I wouldn't cast a vote for the man.
I'm not a supporter of _everything_ anybody on this earth does. To use a word like everything is asinine
I'll let you and the rest of the cryfuckin babies criticize Trump...much of what you say it well earned by the man. It changes nothing. The next election will be telling....
I respond to horseshit and asswipes that use words like all & every and debate with words like nazi's, racists, homo-phoebes and deplorables and who somehow believe an accusation is all one needs to ruin someones life.
Merry Christmas Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> The only thing I know about you is what you post here.  You are a supporter of everything t does, and 0nly criticize him when someone points that out.


You are a fucking liar, but everyone knows that.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pay attention Magoo...I didn't vote for the man and I wouldn't cast a vote for the man.
> I'm not a supporter of _everything_ anybody on this earth does. To use a word like everything is asinine
> I'll let you and the rest of the cryfuckin babies criticize Trump...much of what you say it well earned by the man. It changes nothing. The next election will be telling....
> I respond to horseshit and asswipes that use words like all & every and debate with words like nazi's, racists, homo-phoebes and deplorables and who somehow believe an accusation is all one needs to ruin someones life.
> Merry Christmas Magoo.


Show me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


That would put you with the majority.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2018)

Chizl said:


> This is tough for me to say......but I agree with you. Immigration reform is way overdue.


Stephen Miller doesn't want "Immigration reform" he wants an ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Stephen Miller obviously hates himself and is trying to get everyone else to agree with him.


Miller was bullied by Latinas in Santa Monica and wants revenge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> This will come as a shock to you, if you’re an idiot.
> 
> 1. The stock market is tanking under Trump. And
> 
> 2. Today he lost yet another senior member of his administration.


Not shocked = not idiot?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Safety?   From 2002 to 2009, while Joe was Sheriff,  the violent crime rate across Arizona dropped by 12 percent.  In Arpaio’s county it went up by  58 percent.  Maybe his deputies were too busy following his racist program to have any time for their real jobs.


Yawn


----------



## Friesland (Dec 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like you Carbon Clowns better.  Hope you remembered your green nose


Btw, I'm sure I'll come back with the wall money. I'm sure it's in a bag somewhere near the Belize Boarder. Someone probably just misplaced it. 

So you can hold on your go fund me donation...


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3695
> 
> Yesterday he said ISIS was defeated. Today he says the fight will go on without the US.



*Hey Fishsmellinpuka ....Nancy gunna need a bucket beotch for tomorrow night, bring towels*
*and duct tape. And you might want to bring Vaseline for your upper lip, she over powers you... *


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Btw, I'm sure I'll come back with the wall money. I'm sure it's in a bag somewhere near the Belize Boarder. Someone probably just misplaced it.
> 
> So you can hold on your go fund me donation...



*You Liberals are in for a Big surprise if you push America to*
*Civil Unrest !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stephen Miller doesn't want "Immigration reform" he wants an ethnic cleansing.


*Oh my.......Immigration reform is the " Trigger " and every last Lemming Liberal will crap their tights*
*because they're so loose from bending over and takin it for the lost " Cause " of Socialism.*
*Depends is only a temporary solution, YOU need to seek professional help now.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Miller was bullied by Latinas in Santa Monica and wants revenge.



*Oh my....now the Rodent is making up crap like his " Standard Hotel " Hero Adam Schitt for Brains.*


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Btw, I'm sure I'll come back with the wall money. I'm sure it's in a bag somewhere near the Belize Boarder. Someone probably just misplaced it.
> 
> So you can hold on your go fund me donation...


If you think Iz makes donations, guess again.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Btw, I'm sure I'll come back with the wall money. I'm sure it's in a bag somewhere near the Belize Boarder. Someone probably just misplaced it.
> 
> So you can hold on your go fund me donation...


So what happens to the Trumpies now that the shit is hitting the fan? Do they act like they never cared for him in the first place and it was all HRC’s fault? That’s what I’m smelling. Those liars and pushiest have no conviction.
Anyhow, America wins.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

*House OKs spending bill with over $5 billion included for the border wall, now the bill goes to the Senate*
I saw Nancy P. emphatically tell Trump that he didn't have the votes in the House.
What the hell just happened?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Fishsmellinpuka ....Nancy gunna need a bucket beotch for tomorrow night, bring towels*
> *and duct tape. And you might want to bring Vaseline for your upper lip, she over powers you... *


I’m shaking in my boots. You should be pretty familiar with Vaseline by now. LOL !


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *House OKs spending bill with over $5 billion included for the border wall, now the bill goes to the Senate*
> I saw Nancy P. emphatically tell Trump that he didn't have the votes in the House.
> What the hell just happened?


Well the republicans still have the house. However I also heard Trump say Mexico was going to pay for it. 
REALLY, what the hell happen ?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stephen Miller doesn't want "Immigration reform" he wants an ethnic cleansing.


Who doesn't? You dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

HOW? New Poll: Almost Unanimously, GOP Women Approve of Trump

Posted at 8:15 pm on December 20, 2018 by Alex Parker

_ 










According to a Fox News poll (and as covered by The Daily Wire), President Trump is kinda the cat’s meow among a stunning 93% of Republican women. They approve!

But I thought all women hate The Donald?

The Left is surely in a pickle now, because we must #BelieveAllWomen.

The survey — conducted between December 9th and 11th — revealed that more GOP gals like Trump than do their guys. Men only favored Trump at a rate of 85%.

Again, how could it be?

In August, The New Yorker had this to say:

Just as he has made enemies of women, Muslims, Latinos, and African-Americans, Trump has calculated that it is to his political advantage to isolate skeptics in the press and declare them “enemies of the people.”

Nice.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

What a little bitch.

WACKO: Rep. Luis Gutierrez Insists Trump & ‘Repugnant’ Christians Would’ve Killed Baby Jesus
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/12/20/luis-gutierrez-trump-killed-baby-jesus/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

Matthew Whitaker Confirms That Robert Mueller Has a New Boss
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/12/20/matthew-whitaker-confirms-robert-mueller-new-boss/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

DHS Secretary: From Now on Illegal Aliens Will Be Deported to Mexico
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/12/20/dhs-secretary-from-now-on-illegal-aliens-will-be-deported-to-mexico-n2537845?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiBi97G9rDfAhVPvKwKHZYXCkAQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw33_LS-HO_kNeKU0lUiWzqw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

YIKES! What a pig.
Looks like there are no mirrors in Obama's barn.


DECEMBER 21, 2018
*Michelle Obama's horrifying $4,000 Balenciaga boots*
By Jeannie DeAngelis
Recently, former first lady Michelle Obama closed out her money-grabbing "Becoming" a gazillionaire book tour of America at the Barclay Center in Fort Green, Brooklyn, where Michelle's welcome was on a level comparable to Beyoncé's.

After being introduced by an anorexic Sarah Jessica "Sex in the City" Parker, Michelle emerged from candy-pink curtains donned with what had to be 100 yards of blinding yellow tie-waist satin. Then, before sitting down, the towering former FLOTUS applauded herself Hillary-style and feigned humility by crossing her arms across her chest, appearing shocked that so many dupes were willing to pay $3,000 for a ticket.





Quite frankly, when Michelle walked onto the Barclay stage, "The Banana Boat Song" by Harry Belafonte would have been more appropriate than being subjected to Alicia Keyes singing "This Girl Is on Fire." Nevertheless, and true to form, the biased media viewed the embarrassing spectacle Michelle made of herself as a fashion dream come true.

To make matters worse, complimenting Obama's yellow ensemble were thigh-high, gold-sequined twinkly boots that resembled footwear Elton John, in his heyday, would have been pleased to wear.

Kaitlyn Frey of People magazine gushed over Obama's outfit, writing, "Introducing the First Lady of _Fashun_! Michelle Obama just had a mic-drop fashion moment – leaving the Internet rejoicing."

Speaking of first ladies, while the left-wing media salivates all over Michelle's clown outfit, our classy, tailored, elegant current first lady, Melania Trump, continues to be ignored by a biased fashion industry that prefers to rave about Michelle dressed like a stand-in for Big Bird on _Sesame Street_.

Then there's the whole $4K boot thing, which is surreal because it was Michelle Obama who continually harangued Americans that to get the things none of us wanted, we would have "to give up a piece of [our] pie so that someone else [could] have more."







Now, it seems that the "someone else" who "has more"...is none other than Michelle. And not for nothin', as they say in Fort Green, Brooklyn – judging from the number of gold sequins covering her ample thighs, those Balenciaga boots have a whole lot of pastry packed into them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

Mexico to let migrants remain while US asylum claims proceed...
https://apnews.com/c1baf6c05f4944c4a5b92553604a14ab


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Well the republicans still have the house. However I also heard Trump say Mexico was going to pay for it.
> REALLY, what the hell happen ?


What happened is sanity lost in the House (that’s why so many have been thrown out by the voters) and won’t lose in the Senate and Trump will have a small shutdown, because the $5b won’t be approved by the Senate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

messy said:


> What happened is sanity lost in the House (that’s why so many have been thrown out by the voters) and won’t lose in the Senate and Trump will have a small shutdown, because the $5b won’t be approved by the Senate.


And he didn't  have the votes in the house.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2018)

messy said:


> What happened is sanity lost in the House (that’s why so many have been thrown out by the voters) and won’t lose in the Senate and Trump will have a small shutdown, because the $5b won’t be approved by the Senate.


There is a GoFund Me for the wall . . . plenty of suckers out there.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he didn't  have the votes in the house.


He apparently did. They made their statement.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

Looks like Trump is offending Wall Street. It would seem that nothing could doom a president quicker. They thought he was their guy for a while.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2018)

messy said:


> Looks like Trump is offending Wall Street. It would seem that nothing could doom a president quicker. They thought he was their guy for a while.


t is for t and no one else . . .  he never even had time for his own children.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HOW? New Poll: Almost Unanimously, GOP Women Approve of Trump
> 
> Posted at 8:15 pm on December 20, 2018 by Alex Parker
> 
> ...


At this point, any woman who declares herself a "GOP woman" must by simple logic be a t supporter.   The other 7% must be confused about the question, which is about the expected level of erroneous responses expected in any fair poll.  As it is, t is gaining a rising proportion of a declining total.

How many have left the party since his rise?  Every week I see news articles about female Republican elected officials publicly declaring themselves to be Democrats or independents.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

messy said:


> He apparently did. They made their statement.


Tell Pelosi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is for t and no one else . . .  he never even had time for his own children.


Who's your Daddy?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

If Congress and t are clever enough, they could pass a funding bill just in time for t to sit on it as a pocket veto.  Only the seating of the new Congress Jan 3 will be able to do anything about that.  

From Article 1, Section 7, of the US Constitution--

If any Bill shall not be returned by the President within ten days (Sundays excepted) after it shall have been presented to him, the same shall be a Law, in like manner as if he had signed it, unless the Congress by their Adjournment prevent its return, in which case it shall not be a Law.​
Passing a bill today would make Jan 2 "ten days (Sundays excepted)".  The new Congress takes their seats at noon on Jan 3 (20th Amendment, Section 2).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> At this point, any woman who declares herself a "GOP woman" must by simple logic be a t supporter.   The other 7% must be confused about the question, which is about the expected level of erroneous responses expected in any fair poll.  As it is, t is gaining a rising proportion of a declining total.
> 
> How many have left the party since his rise?  Every week I see news articles about female Republican elected officials publicly declaring themselves to be Democrats or independents.


t is all about himself and will soon be all by himself . . . with a few fellow conspiracy theorists to tell him how 'right' he is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-administration-lifts-sanctions-russian-112748160.html


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-administration-lifts-sanctions-russian-112748160.html


Yet another treasonous last-shot favor to Putin.  Kick him out and lock him up.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

T should feel lucky.  When he tried to promote himself to Field Marshal Bonespur, his SecDef just resigned.  After Hitler tried the same thing, telling his Generals how to run his war, they tried to kill him at least 3 times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Yet another treasonous last-shot favor to Putin.  Kick him out and lock him up.


The mom-in-law in town from the Great State of Texas, when I got home yesterday I turned on the news then said I needed to see if they had drug t away in chains yet (the rest of the family, besides Tiffany, in-tow), to which her reply was, "For what?" . . . different world represented on faux and within the bubble. It's all some people know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> T should feel lucky.  When he tried to promote himself to Field Marshal Bonespur, his SecDef just resigned.  After Hitler tried the same thing, telling his Generals how to run his war, they tried to kill him at least 3 times.


You're sounding more and more like I'ole with every post.


----------



## justified (Dec 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is for t and no one else . . .  he never even had time for his own children.


I'm sure the company building the border wall has a sweet bonus for him to get the wall built. In just a few days of crazy, uniformed decisions he's making Putin and Erdogan look great and making the US look worse and worse. But what do you expect from a guy who doesn't plan and can't see past the next hour? Isis uses their territory for planning just like Al Qaeda did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2018)

justified said:


> I'm sure the company building the border wall has a sweet bonus for him to get the wall built. In just a few days of crazy, uniformed decisions he's making Putin and Erdogan look great and making the US look worse and worse. But what do you expect from a guy who doesn't plan and can't see past the next hour? Isis uses their territory for planning just like Al Qaeda did.


Homogeneous coffee thoughts.  Just sip it though.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell Pelosi.


?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

messy said:


> ?


Stretch said Trump didn't have the votes in the house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Yet another treasonous last-shot favor to Putin.  Kick him out and lock him up.


What a YaHoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

*Hmmmmmm....
The timing of her movie cause a ponder.
Maybe there is more to her previous health issue over the last few months?*






*Justice Ginsburg cancerous growths removed from lungs...*
*LAST WEEK: Health 'fine'...*


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stretch said Trump didn't have the votes in the house.


She was wrong. She didn’t think people are really that stupid. No wonder those bozos are toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

I wonder how much this criminal will cost us?
I say let her rot.

Seriously Injured’ Migrant Rescued by Border Patrol After Mountain Fall
https://www.breitbart.com/border/2018/12/21/seriously-injured-migrant-rescued-by-border-patrol-after-mountain-fall/


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

He said President Obama is the founder of ISIS,” Kilmeade said. “[Trump] just refounded ISIS, because they’ve got 30,000 men there, and they’re already striking back with our would-be evacuation. The president is really on the griddle with this.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2018)

messy said:


> What happened is sanity lost in the House (that’s why so many have been thrown out by the voters) and won’t lose in the Senate and Trump will have a small shutdown, because the $5b won’t be approved by the Senate.


Pffftttt...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> T should feel lucky.  When he tried to promote himself to Field Marshal Bonespur, his SecDef just resigned.  After Hitler tried the same thing, telling his Generals how to run his war, they tried to kill him at least 3 times.


CooCoo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is for t and no one else . . .  he never even had time for his own children.


Bunch of under achievers they are...


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Trump supporter of the day --

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/12/watch-unhinged-trump-supporter-caught-camera-yelling-hate-nggers-passion/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day --
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/12/watch-unhinged-trump-supporter-caught-camera-yelling-hate-nggers-passion/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hmmmmmm....
> The timing of her movie cause a ponder.
> Maybe there is more to her previous health issue over the last few months?*
> 
> ...


1 week from diagnosis to surgery, I guess she isn't on mediecare.
Where's the death panel?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Byrd quit the Klan, acknowledged his errors, and apologized for his actions.  I'm guessing that not too many t supporters will ever do that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Byrd quit the Klan, acknowledged his errors, and apologized for his actions.  I'm guessing that not too many t supporters will ever do that.


You should try it.


----------



## justified (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day --
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/12/watch-unhinged-trump-supporter-caught-camera-yelling-hate-nggers-passion/


It's an instant classic. I hope she loses her job after being identified by someone just like those "bad people on both sides" at the Charlottesville rally. You gotta love Trump's leadership style. Tell everyone you're going to sign something, then change you story after most people get on a plane to fly home. Typical of a guy who never had to reach consensus or compromise with anyone, like a child in his first job. And one year after the tax cut, the stock market is in the tank and keeps getting worse. That will hurt his core base, the rich who pay attention to the economy but don't care about anything else except white is right, vs. his other base who aren't smart enough to know how bad he is and are happy for him to shut down the government because they don't have jobs anyway. It'll be tough to claim food stamps after the government is shut down, huh?  I guess Mulvaney pretty much summed it up in his recent video appearance when he called him a "terrible human being."  Was he talking about Trump or his supporters too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

justified said:


> It's an instant classic. I hope she loses her job after being identified by someone just like those "bad people on both sides" at the Charlottesville rally. You gotta love Trump's leadership style. Tell everyone you're going to sign something, then change you story after most people get on a plane to fly home. Typical of a guy who never had to reach consensus or compromise with anyone, like a child in his first job. And one year after the tax cut, the stock market is in the tank and keeps getting worse. That will hurt his core base, the rich who pay attention to the economy but don't care about anything else except white is right, vs. his other base who aren't smart enough to know how bad he is and are happy for him to shut down the government because they don't have jobs anyway. It'll be tough to claim food stamps after the government is shut down, huh?  I guess Mulvaney pretty much summed it up in his recent video appearance when he called him a "terrible human being."  Was he talking about Trump or his supporters too?


White is Right, I like it. Do you have any more pearls of wisdom?


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is for t and no one else . . .  he never even had time for his own children.


*You're gunna get Coal for Christmas unless you reverse that remark.....*
*Every one of his offspring are Polite, Successful and respect their father.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

justified said:


> It's an instant classic. I hope she loses her job after being identified by someone just like those "bad people on both sides" at the Charlottesville rally. You gotta love Trump's leadership style. Tell everyone you're going to sign something, then change you story after most people get on a plane to fly home. Typical of a guy who never had to reach consensus or compromise with anyone, like a child in his first job. And one year after the tax cut, the stock market is in the tank and keeps getting worse. That will hurt his core base, the rich who pay attention to the economy but don't care about anything else except white is right, vs. his other base who aren't smart enough to know how bad he is and are happy for him to shut down the government because they don't have jobs anyway. It'll be tough to claim food stamps after the government is shut down, huh?  I guess Mulvaney pretty much summed it up in his recent video appearance when he called him a "terrible human being."  Was he talking about Trump or his supporters too?


*Fake News.....Fake Video.....From a Poster who Fakes Intelligence.*


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2018)

You know who keeps drawing their paychecks during a government "shutdown"?  Among others -- President, Vice President, Senators, and Congressmen.


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

espola said:


> You know who keeps drawing their paychecks during a government "shutdown"?
> Among others -- President, Vice President, Senators, and Congressmen.


*You know who displays their stupidity at DAMN NEAR 100% every day.....*

*YOU Spola...*

*You draw a couple of Government derived retirement checks if not more....Now STFU.*


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2018)

Worst week in stocks since last time we had a Republican president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

At least he is not Hillary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he is not Hillary.


Your opinion has been partially molded by Russian propaganda,, and you don't care that it has.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Remember when the #GOP went berserk because Hillary's spouse had a casual conversation with AG Lynch at the airport? 


Waiting for GOP to go berserk again because @POTUS is now having direct conversations to influence acting AG Whitaker on investigations that implicate him ....


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Awww memories


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your opinion has been partially molded by Russian propaganda,, and you don't care that it has.


Which part?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your opinion has been partially molded by Russian propaganda,, and you don't care that it has.


Your opinion is been based solely on CNN/MSN/Facebook propaganda... and you don't care one bit.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which part?


All of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> All of it.


All of what? All of part of it?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Seriously?? The paper is blank. We can see it

Liar!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3706
> 
> Seriously?? The paper is blank. We can see it
> 
> Liar!


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Remember when the #GOP went berserk because Hillary's spouse had a casual conversation with AG Lynch at the airport?
> 
> 
> Waiting for GOP to go berserk again because @POTUS is now having direct conversations to influence acting AG Whitaker on investigations that implicate him ....


Where do they get you people from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your opinion has been partially molded by Russian propaganda,, and you don't care that it has.


Ah yes.  The vote count.  How many?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> Worst week in stocks since last time we had a Republican president.


Inflate a balloon for 6 years and then stop inflating it and see what happens.  I was tempted to use an equation but Anything to do with Net income seems difficult for an RE magnate.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2018)

According to this, the things I care most about in the Federal Government will continue operating during the shutdown -- military, Postal Service, Social Security, Medicare, and the Mueller team.  Federal courts, however, may be turning off the lights in about three weeks.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/12/20/18136667/partial-government-shutdown-post-office-military-passports


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2018)

Holiday cooking suggestion for the remaining enthusiastic t supporters --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Holiday cooking suggestion for the remaining enthusiastic t supporters --


  Too expensive.  The supply of crow was depleted following the Nov 2016 predictions.  Pho is much cheaper and tastier too.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Inflate a balloon for 6 years and then stop inflating it and see what happens.  I was tempted to use an equation but Anything to do with Net income seems difficult for an RE magnate.


Huh? You’re as good at analogies as you are at finance!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> Huh? You’re as good at analogies as you are at finance!


Keeping it simple for ya


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3707


The government shuts down every Friday.


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Keeping it simple for ya


I actually think you are a student at OCC or SMC


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> I actually think you are a student at OCC or SMC


do ya now?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> I actually think you are a student at OCC or SMC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> I actually think you are a student at OCC or SMC


Who did you actually think was going to win 11/8/2016?


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> do ya now?


Yes. You speak like a jr college sophomore who takes Econ classes. You seriously sound like you have zero experience in financial matters. Or maybe you fill out purchase orders or do administrative tasks for a company controller somewhere?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes. You speak like a jr college sophomore who takes Econ classes. You seriously sound like you have zero experience in financial matters. Or maybe you fill out purchase orders or do administrative tasks for a company controller somewhere?


Don't flatter yourself.  The Net Income/Total Average Asset= Return on Assets, is 3rd grade math when you can provide the numbers.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 22, 2018)

Is the defense packing it in the box hoping for a penalty shoot out?  The other team is clearly dominating possession, and keeps hitting the post shot after shot. This reminds me of those parents who follow their mega club and coach at all costs, even when they see things they do not like.

This is like a Bronze team drawing a Gold team in State Cup.

Oh Dominic must be a tree hugger because he is against Trump. LOL Far from the truth  REPUBLICAN

Whats he going to do next?  How many years will it take to recover from this mess? More Republicans like Lindsey Graham need to come forth.


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't flatter yourself.  The Net Income/Total Average Asset= Return on Assets, is 3rd grade math when you can provide the numbers.


It doesn’t matter. That’s what you’re missing. Your life is out of a book or a Cubicle. Look at your bank account and see what you do to make it grow...if you care about money so much, as you seem to.
I told you. This house that I’ve lived in for 20 years was $885,000. I have refi’d twice for lower rates. I took 100K out once to start a college fund which has averaged 3.5% tax free growth. I pay a 3.15% mortgage. I live in it. It’s now worth about $4m. Property taxes blah blah blah. 
If I had taken that 885 and invested it 20 years ago and rented a house this size in this neighborhood (ie my rental value is about $12K/mo)...who knows? Maybe more, maybe less.
But most of my money is in stocks and bonds, while most of my “wealth” is tied up in a few houses. They gain massive equity and are great assets to own...as is art, most of the time. My income is from my job, which is not in finance or real estate. My job is not an “asset,” even though that’s my biggest revenue stream.
When you start living a financial life (maybe when you’re older than you are now), you might start to understand how it really works.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> It doesn’t matter. That’s what you’re missing. Your life is out of a book or a Cubicle. Look at your bank account and see what you do to make it grow...if you care about money so much, as you seem to.
> I told you. This house that I’ve lived in for 20 years was $885,000. I have refi’d twice for lower rates. I took 100K out once to start a college fund which has averaged 3.5% tax free growth. I pay a 3.15% mortgage. I live in it. It’s now worth about $4m. Property taxes blah blah blah.
> If I had taken that 885 and invested it 20 years ago and rented a house this size in this neighborhood (ie my rental value is about $12K/mo)...who knows? Maybe more, maybe less.
> But most of my money is in stocks and bonds, while most of my “wealth” is tied up in a few houses. They gain massive equity and are great assets to own...as is art, most of the time. My income is from my job, which is not in finance or real estate. My job is not an “asset,” even though that’s my biggest revenue stream.
> When you start living a financial life (maybe when you’re older than you are now), you might start to understand how it really works.


Why is your wealth tied up in a few different houses?  Or do you live in a few different houses?  Lol.


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why is your wealth tied up in a few different houses?  Or do you live in a few different houses?  Lol.


Why not? If you own in the right locations, always great assets to have.


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you actually think was going to win 11/8/2016?


Dewey Beats Truman! Did that surprise you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

messy said:


> Why not? If you own in the right locations, always great assets to have.


 Net Income/Total Average Assets = Return on your Assets.  And you realize your wage income is not an asset.  The only thing youʻve been right about so far.   But lets include your equity and plug that value in to a return on equity equation to see if your equity is generating any income off your equity, thus fitting the definition of an asset.   Net income/Total average equity= Return on equity


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Net Income/Total Average Assets = Return on your Assets.  And you realize your wage income is not an asset.  The only thing youʻve been right about so far.   But lets include your equity and plug that value in to a return on equity equation to see if your equity is generating any income off your equity, thus fitting the definition of an asset.   Net income/Total average equity= Return on equity


Blah blah blah. Think and grow rich. You’re lost in irrelevant poppycock. How much do you have? How much does it grow every year? Where do you live? These are what matters. So far, you’ve shown that you don’t know accounting or finance or how to make a buck. Use your gut and your brains. Learn by doing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Blah blah blah. Think and grow rich. You’re lost in irrelevant poppycock. How much do you have? How much does it grow every year? Where do you live? These are what matters. So far, you’ve shown that you don’t know accounting or finance or how to make a buck. Use your gut and your brains. Learn by doing.


Exactly.   Do the third grade math that says your homes are generating some net income for you and not the bank.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Exactly.   Do the third grade math that says your homes are generating some net income for you and not the bank.


“Buy it, you’ll like it!” The 3rd grade math is just that...childish calculations to feed your fear. Get in the game. My primary residence has more than quadrupled in value over the past 20 years...do you know what kind of legacy that is for retirement and/or the kids? My one rental property ticks along at 17% net/net per year. Equity in that has gone up about 20-25% in the 3 years I’ve owned it. No mortgage. That one is in a different state. I can teach you to put away the abacus and get in the game, chicken.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> “Buy it, you’ll like it!” The 3rd grade math is just that...childish calculations to feed your fear. Get in the game. My primary residence has more than quadrupled in value over the past 20 years...do you know what kind of legacy that is for retirement and/or the kids? My one rental property ticks along at 17% net/net per year. Equity in that has gone up about 20-25% in the 3 years I’ve owned it. No mortgage. That one is in a different state. I can teach you to put away the abacus and get in the game, chicken.


Speaking of games, the only thing that keeps growing is your imaginary portfolio.  A rental property?  What do you know, an asset in your midst.  Lol.  Wonder why that was never mentioned before. Perhaps youʻre learning something?


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of games, the only thing that keeps growing is your imaginary portfolio.  A rental property?  What do you know, an asset in your midst.  Lol.  Wonder why that was never mentioned before. Perhaps youʻre learning something?


How about we bet on the accuracy of my portfolio? 3 houses. We can use Venmo. And you can describe your portfolio, mister finance genius, and I can decide whether I believe you or not. If it’s failing or non-existent, I believe you, based on your analyses that you lock into on this website. All of your political and personal financial views focus on expenses and not revenues. Keeps you out of the game!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> How about we bet on the accuracy of my portfolio? 3 houses. We can use Venmo. And you can describe your portfolio, mister finance genius, and I can decide whether I believe you or not. If it’s failing or non-existent, I believe you, based on your analyses that you lock into on this website. All of your political and personal financial views focus on expenses and not revenues. Keeps you out of the game!


”Revenue” is typically not net income.  You could have expenses that totally wipe out your revenues.  I focus on both so that you know what your return on assets are if you actually have an asset.  I have no interest in betting on the accuracy of your evolving portfolio.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Revenue” is typically not net income.  You could have expenses that totally wipe out your revenues.  I focus on both so that you know what your return on assets are if you actually have an asset.  I have no interest in betting on the accuracy of your evolving portfolio.


Do you think stocks are an asset?


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Revenue” is typically not net income.  You could have expenses that totally wipe out your revenues.  I focus on both so that you know what your return on assets are if you actually have an asset.  I have no interest in betting on the accuracy of your evolving portfolio.


I guess you don’t want to take my bet? Hey, is stock an asset?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Do you think stocks are an asset?


Yes


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes


But not a house. Got it!
What happened to my bet? Are we on?
If you don’t want to bet on whether I am lying about real estate, how about we pick a CPA or a banker or a stockbroker and ask them if we list a house as an asset on financial statements? I say you do and you say you don’t.
How much should we bet, genius?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> But not a house. Got it!
> What happened to my bet? Are we on?
> If you don’t want to bet on whether I am lying about real estate, how about we pick a CPA or a banker or a stockbroker and ask them if we list a house as an asset on financial statements? I say you do and you say you don’t.
> How much should we bet, genius?


We can put your phantom rental property on there as an asset.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can put your phantom rental property on there as an asset.  Lol!


That’s the other bet. Whether I have these properties or not.
C’mon, phony. Try to back up anything you ever say. 
The good news about owning you on BOTH these issues is that I have destroyed all of your credibility. Chicken.
Again, my work is done here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> That’s the other bet. Whether I have these properties or not.
> C’mon, phony. Try to back up anything you ever say.
> The good news about owning you on BOTH these issues is that I have destroyed all of your credibility. Chicken.
> Again, my work is done here.


What's your Net income on all of them?


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's your Net income on all of them?


Sorry chump, you’re out of the game. Get in the game, quit lying and being scared and stupid and get in the game. Live and learn. You embarrass yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Sorry chump, you’re out of the game. Get in the game, quit lying and being scared and stupid and get in the game. Live and learn. You embarrass yourself.


And again, Net Income/Total Average Assets = Return on Assets.  But you have to have net income


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> But not a house. Got it!
> What happened to my bet? Are we on?
> If you don’t want to bet on whether I am lying about real estate, how about we pick a CPA or a banker or a stockbroker and ask them if we list a house as an asset on financial statements? I say you do and you say you don’t.
> How much should we bet, genius?


*How about we pick a few and see what kind of a joke you are, because....*

*You've already lost..........*

https://www.moneyunder30.com/why-your-house-is-not-an-investment





messy said:


> I guess you don’t want to take my bet? Hey, is stock an asset?



*First off Mr " Messy " Financial which types of stock are you referring to :

A. Common Stock
or*
*B. Preferred Stock*


*Stocks are considered a " High Risk Investment "....The risk is initiated at the time of purchase*


http://www.arborinvestmentplanner.com/common-stock-advantages-risk-2/

*" Risk of Common Stock

Owners of common stock have no guarantees, but are accepting the risk in exchange for potential greater gains than other safer investments. However, the shareholder’s liability is limited to the price paid for the common stock.

 
Common stock can be very volatile and is generally considered a high risk investment class. In the case of liquidation of the business, owners of common stock are last in line behind creditors, bondholders, and preferred stockholders. "


" The Risk of Preferred Stock
Interest Rate Risk
Remember that preferred stocks pay a consistent dividend, much like the coupons paid by fixed income securities (bonds).*
*As is the case with bonds, preferred stocks are extremely sensitive to changes in interest rates. As interest rates rise, the present value of a preferred stock falls (and vice versa).*
*
The difference is that preferreds are issued in perpetuity (they have no specified maturity date), while bonds are issued with a specified maturity date (often a maximum of 30 years).
Because preferreds are issued in perpetuity, they are even more sensitive to interest rate changes than long-term bonds. When interest rates rise, the value of preferred stock will often plummet. When interest rates decline, preferreds don’t benefit like bonds because of their call provision (discussed below).
Thus, preferred stocks are subject to asymmetric interest rate risk, which ultimately makes them unattractive to many individual investors.
Almost all preferreds are callable at par value at the issuer’s discretion, normally following a specified amount of time past the issue date (often five years). This provision hurts preferred stockholders when interest rates decline.

If interest rates fall, the issuer will likely call the preferred stock and replace it with a new offering at a lower rate, thus lowering the company’s overall cost of capital.

Because of the asymmetric interest rate risk and call provisions, preferred stocks rarely trade above their issue price (at a premium).
Like bonds, preferred stocks are rated by the major credit-rating companies. Preferred stocks generally receive a lower credit rating than comparable bonds for two reasons:


Preferred stock dividends do not carry the same guarantees provided by coupon payments from a bond.
In the event of a bankruptcy, all debt holders (including bond owners) are paid before preferred shareholders.
As a result, preferred stock carries substantial credit risk. In financial distress, a company will always delay or eliminate a preferred dividend before it will default on its debt.
*


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

*You may " Quite Possibly " be making some money on houses and Stocks  Mr " Messy " Financial , but *
*you are NOT the one in the know that is for sure......I personally think you are full of crap.*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You may " Quite Possibly " be making some money on houses and Stocks  Mr " Messy " Financial , but *
> *you are NOT the one in the know that is for sure......I personally think you are full of crap.*


You see, you are expressing an opinion. I am talking about facts. If we can’t agree on those, there’s nothing to talk about.
And if “experts” are all biased, then we can never agree on the facts. I’m with the experts. You understand that there’s nothing to debate about how to fill out a financial statement. Your friend has an incorrect view as to how to do it. Therefore, there’s nothing more to discuss.


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> You see, you are expressing an opinion. I am talking about facts. If we can’t agree on those, there’s nothing to talk about.
> And if “experts” are all biased, then we can never agree on the facts. I’m with the experts.


*No Zit, YOU are pontificating on a Soccer Forum about what YOU say you have....*
*That's called bullshitting.....*

*Post your Tax Returns on this forum ya little Zit.......*
*Come on " High Finance "......Put your money where your *
*little Bird ass mouth has just placed you.........*

*You have just failed Business 101......*

*I say you are full of Bullshit.....now what.*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No Zit, YOU are pontificating on a Soccer Forum about what YOU say you have....*
> *That's called bullshitting.....*
> 
> *Post your Tax Returns on this forum ya little Zit.......*
> ...


Of course you say that. You are an even bigger idiot than your phony finance friend.
As it stands, I am happy to let you try to tell me whether your house, even a house with a mortgage, goes on a financial statement as an asset (the real property) or a liability. See if you can guess. Did you know that it’s not a matter of opinion? 
I am also happy to bet you that everything I have represented here as to my tax obligations and my real estate holdings, is correct.
We will both choose an escrow holder and put up $1000. Loser pays and goes before the forum and apologizes to everybody and refrains from blogging here again.
I only “brag” to establish my vastly superior credibility over that phony blowhard Iz. It doesn’t make me better than anybody, but it certainly suggests that I know much more about these subjects than that joker.
How’s that?


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Of course you say that. You are an even bigger idiot than your phony finance friend.
> As it stands, I am happy to let you try to tell me whether your house, even a house with a mortgage, goes on a financial statement as an asset (the real property) or a liability. See if you can guess. Did you know that it’s not a matter of opinion?
> I am also happy to bet you that everything I have represented here as to my tax obligations and my real estate holdings, is correct.
> We will both choose an escrow holder and put up $1000. Loser pays and goes before the forum and apologizes to everybody and refrains from blogging here again.
> ...


*Au Contraire ya " Little " Zit Bullshitter.....*

*Show some documentation like I did that counters what I posted ya " Little " Zit....*

*Owning over encumbered properties is nothing to boast about... *

*Hey am I conversing with the 2018 Bullshit King " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " ....*
*The one who's now " Asset/Credibility " poor......*

*How's that little Toyota Prius your leasing gettin ya around.........!*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Au Contraire ya " Little " Zit Bullshitter.....*
> 
> *Show some documentation like I did that counters what I posted ya " Little " Zit....*
> 
> ...


Why are you such a crazy liar like your loser friend? If I have $2.5m in loans on $7.7m worth of real estate, how am I over-encumbered? Where is your bet? Put your money where your mouth is.

More importantly, have you ever filled out a financial statement? Do you have a house? Which side did you put it on.

LOLOL...


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Why are you such a crazy liar like your loser friend? If I have $2.5m in loans on $7.7m worth of real estate, how am I over-encumbered? Where is your bet? Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> More importantly, have you ever filled out a financial statement? Do you have a house? Which side did you put it on.
> 
> LOLOL...


*Oh my are you a zit.*

*Let's see :*

*$2.5 in loans on $2.5 m in property.*

*And you've inflated the value by $5.2 m.*

*A fantasy value that will disappear with one reset.*

*Of course Mr " Messy " Financial has leveraged a portion*
*if not all of that inflated value to play High Finance .....thus*
*your over encumbered status.*

*Now you are in a deficit status......whoooo weeee a tissue paper crisis.*

*You're high on the hog til the hog dies and then your sellin dog food.....*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh my are you a zit.*
> 
> *Let's see :*
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Bingo!



*That's correct...and " Bingo " will be your name.*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's correct...and " Bingo " will be your name.*


-O


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> -O


*Go buy another Redbull .......you might be able to hang for another thirty minutes...*

*You're a sad case " Messy " Financial....a sad case.*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Go buy another Redbull .......you might be able to hang for another thirty minutes...*
> 
> *You're a sad case " Messy " Financial....a sad case.*


Nope. Not gonna make it for 30 minutes...


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2018)

It looks someone finally read the whole of the Mattis resignation letter and realized that it is mostly critical of t, after the first 2 paragraphs that let him down gently.  When t found out and saw how most reporters were laughing at him, he was pissed.  Meanwhile, at chez Hannity (Fox News), it is business as usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks someone finally read the whole of the Mattis resignation letter and realized that it is mostly critical of t, after the first 2 paragraphs that let him down gently.  When t found out and saw how most reporters were laughing at him, he was pissed.  Meanwhile, at chez Hannity (Fox News), it is business as usual.


The Folgers drip and sip


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

Anyone who favors a U.S. military presence in Syria should be calling for Congress to formally authorize it. That process will require making a strong public case that deployment is required to preempt an immediate threat to U.S. security and that the mission has coherent, achievable goals that clearly define what victory looks like. Otherwise, our presence in Syria is illegitimate.--John Glaser


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Anyone who favors a U.S. military presence in Syria should be calling for Congress to formally authorize it. That process will require making a strong public case that deployment is required to preempt an immediate threat to U.S. security and that the mission has coherent, achievable goals that clearly define what victory looks like. Otherwise, our presence in Syria is illegitimate.--John Glaser


The reasons we are in Syria are pro-Israel politics and middle east oil, neither of which we need, but both of which will be winners in Congress and the WH.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 24, 2018)

*Trumps latest: "AMERICA IS RESPECTED AGAIN!"  
*
Nixon:
In the past few days, however, it has become evident to me that I no longer have a strong enough political base in the Congress to justify continuing that effort. As long as there was such a base, I felt strongly that it was necessary to see the constitutional process through to its conclusion, that to do otherwise would be unfaithful to the spirit of that deliberately difficult process and a dangerously destabilizing precedent for the future.

But with the disappearance of that base, I now believe that the constitutional purpose has been served, and there is no longer a need for the process to be prolonged.

I would have preferred to carry through to the finish whatever the personal agony it would have involved, and my family unanimously urged me to do so. * But the interest of the Nation must always come before any personal considerations. *

From the discussions I have had with Congressional and other leaders, I have concluded that because of the Watergate matter I might not have the support of the Congress that I would consider necessary to back the very difficult decisions and carry out the duties of this office in the way the interests of the Nation would require.

I have never been a quitter. To leave office before my term is completed is abhorrent to every instinct in my body. But as President, I must put the interest of America first. America needs a full-time President and a full-time Congress, particularly at this time with problems we face at home and abroad.

*To continue to fight through the months ahead for my personal vindication would almost totally absorb the time and attention of both the President and the Congress in a period when our entire focus should be on the great issues of peace abroad and prosperity without inflation at home. *

Therefore, I shall resign the Presidency effective at noon tomorrow. 

Trump will probably Tweet his resignation Speech


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3708


Don't worry.  Spigot boy is standing by just in case we need to employ the Obama Era QE policy again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

Dominic said:


> *Trumps latest: "AMERICA IS RESPECTED AGAIN!"
> *
> Nixon:
> In the past few days, however, it has become evident to me that I no longer have a strong enough political base in the Congress to justify continuing that effort. As long as there was such a base, I felt strongly that it was necessary to see the constitutional process through to its conclusion, that to do otherwise would be unfaithful to the spirit of that deliberately difficult process and a dangerously destabilizing precedent for the future.
> ...


....."*prosperity without inflation at home".  *Did Nixon employ 6 years of QE on the road to prosperity and an inflated money supply?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Look at this jackass desperately lying to all you happy republicans too.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 24, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3709
> 
> 
> Look at this jackass desperately lying to all you happy republicans too.


You are party obsessed. Seriously what is wrong with this old, outdated political system.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 24, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3709
> 
> 
> Look at this jackass desperately lying to all you happy republicans too.


Hold on I'm  a registered Republican and knew this guy would be an idiot.


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You are party obsessed. Seriously what is wrong with this old, outdated political system.


What's wrong?  We're living it.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You are party obsessed. Seriously what is wrong with this old, outdated political system.


How am I party obsessed. Is the Republican Party not allowing this maniac to continue to run our country. Are you a republican and want trump out?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 24, 2018)

espola said:


> What's wrong?  We're living it.


What are we living in?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 24, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> How am I party obsessed. Is the Republican Party not allowing this maniac to continue to run our country. Are you a republican and want trump out?


Fk the letter asshole... Unless you're willing to own both sides of the political BS, you're nothing but a hack for a "side".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3709
> 
> 
> Look at this jackass desperately lying to all you happy republicans too.


Don't worry. Spigot boy is standing by just in case we need to employ the Obama Era QE policy again.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 24, 2018)

Ho Ho Ho...

I'm back from my Pesos for Wall and Stop the Rapists tour.

I'm sad to report I found no pesos for Wall (although German the dive-master did give me 50 cents Belizian $ he said I could put toward it, so we got that going for us.

As for the Stop the Rapists leg, I didn't see any rapists in the Polaris lounge, none in the Hertz Gold car pick-up in Cancun, none at the Sanara in Tulum and not a single one in Xcalak or on the Banco... Although I was afraid of a croc attack  out on the banco...

Meanwhile, I come back to see our economicalish genius got great help from his Treasury Sec. who somehow slipped over the wall and braved the rapists in Cabo...

And look, it's Individual 1 the Con sending all you turnips a Christmas Present... Merry Con Christmas, turnips and suckers. Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't worry. Spigot boy is standing by just in case we need to employ the Obama Era QE policy again.


No even my massive hose can help this economical genius.

This is price of getting to be racist again. 

Killing American (and Kurds) to own the libs.

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh... and Merry Xmas to the Russian bombers in Venezuela! 

So much winning! Can't believe all the winning!

But at least we get to be proudly racist. We got that going for us.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh... and Merry Xmas to the Russian bombers in Venezuela!
> 
> So much winning! Can't believe all the winning!
> 
> But at least we get to be proudly racist. We got that going for us.



Yes, many Evangelicals are among the holiest and most quietly devoted people out there. Some have bravely resisted the cult. But their leaders have turned Christianity into a political and social identity, not a lived faith, and much of their flock — a staggering 81 percent voted for Trump — has signed on. They have tribalized a religion explicitly built by Jesus as anti-tribal. They have turned to idols — including their blasphemous belief in America as God’s chosen country. They have embraced wealth and nationalism as core goods, two ideas utterly anathema to Christ. They are indifferent to the destruction of the creation they say they believe God made. And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump. He may be the least Christian person in America, but his persona met the religious need their own faiths had ceased to provide. The terrible truth of the last three years is that the fresh appeal of a leader-cult has overwhelmed the fading truths of Christianity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes, many Evangelicals are among the holiest and most quietly devoted people out there. Some have bravely resisted the cult. But their leaders have turned Christianity into a political and social identity, not a lived faith, and much of their flock — a staggering 81 percent voted for Trump — has signed on. They have tribalized a religion explicitly built by Jesus as anti-tribal. They have turned to idols — including their blasphemous belief in America as God’s chosen country. They have embraced wealth and nationalism as core goods, two ideas utterly anathema to Christ. They are indifferent to the destruction of the creation they say they believe God made. And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump. He may be the least Christian person in America, but his persona met the religious need their own faiths had ceased to provide. The terrible truth of the last three years is that the fresh appeal of a leader-cult has overwhelmed the fading truths of Christianity.


Some people want to use religion as an excuse. Religion is not an excuse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes, many Evangelicals are among the holiest and most quietly devoted people out there. Some have bravely resisted the cult. But their leaders have turned Christianity into a political and social identity, not a lived faith, and much of their flock — a staggering 81 percent voted for Trump — has signed on. They have tribalized a religion explicitly built by Jesus as anti-tribal. They have turned to idols — including their blasphemous belief in America as God’s chosen country. They have embraced wealth and nationalism as core goods, two ideas utterly anathema to Christ. They are indifferent to the destruction of the creation they say they believe God made. And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump. He may be the least Christian person in America, but his persona met the religious need their own faiths had ceased to provide. The terrible truth of the last three years is that the fresh appeal of a leader-cult has overwhelmed the fading truths of Christianity.


*Proverbs 27:2 *
Let another praise you, and not your own mouth; a stranger, and not your own lips


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh... and Merry Xmas to the Russian bombers in Venezuela!
> 
> So much winning! Can't believe all the winning!
> 
> But at least we get to be proudly racist. We got that going for us.


It's all in your head.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Proverbs 27:2 *
> Let another praise you, and not your own mouth; a stranger, and not your own lips


MERRY XMAS TO ALL..

EVEN THE WHINEY LITTLE BITCHES THAT REP THE LEFTIES HERE AND EVEN FRIES AND HIS 5 SCREEN NAMES! 

ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILIES!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> No even my massive hose can help this economical genius.
> 
> This is price of getting to be racist again.
> 
> ...


Of course it can help.  You must buy your way out of racism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes, many Evangelicals are among the holiest and most quietly devoted people out there. Some have bravely resisted the cult. But their leaders have turned Christianity into a political and social identity, not a lived faith, and much of their flock — a staggering 81 percent voted for Trump — has signed on. They have tribalized a religion explicitly built by Jesus as anti-tribal. They have turned to idols — including their blasphemous belief in America as God’s chosen country. They have embraced wealth and nationalism as core goods, two ideas utterly anathema to Christ. They are indifferent to the destruction of the creation they say they believe God made. And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump. He may be the least Christian person in America, but his persona met the religious need their own faiths had ceased to provide. The terrible truth of the last three years is that the fresh appeal of a leader-cult has overwhelmed the fading truths of Christianity.


Damn Russians!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people want to use religion as an excuse. Religion is not an excuse.


Yes it is.  Religion is the excuse that sent Jesus to the cross.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Ho Ho Ho...
> 
> I'm back from my Pesos for Wall and Stop the Rapists tour.
> 
> ...


Whoooosh! goes the QE balloon.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Proverbs 27:2 *
> Let another praise you, and not your own mouth; a stranger, and not your own lips


This section hit home for you?

And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> This section hit home for you?
> 
> And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump.


Religion is the replacement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> This section hit home for you?
> 
> And because their faith is unmoored but their religious impulse is strong, they seek a replacement for religion. This is why they could suddenly rally to a cult called Trump.


You, Mr Big.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is.  Religion is the excuse that sent Jesus to the cross.


I thought politics was the excuse that sent him to the cross.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> I thought politics was the excuse that sent him to the cross.


You thought your domicile was an asset too.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You thought your domicile was an asset too.



as·set
/ˈaset/
_noun_

a useful or valuable thing, person, or quality.
"quick reflexes were his chief asset"
synonyms: benefit, advantage, blessing, good point, strong point, selling point, strength, forte, virtue, recommendation, attraction, resource, boon, merit, bonus, plus, pro
"he sees his age as an asset"
property owned by a person or company, regarded as having value and available to meet debts, commitments, or legacies.
"growth in net assets"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> as·set
> /ˈaset/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


Is your home available to meet debts monthly?  If so, it moves beyond you income statement to both sides of the balance sheet.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3711


Plastic.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is your home available to meet debts monthly?  If so, it moves beyond you income statement to both sides of the balance sheet.


It’s ok not to have any money or property or other real assets.

You just need to learn to be humble about it and not hold yourself out as a financial expert.

Otherwise, you just embarrass yourself.

Just in the past 24 hours you have 1) been unable to answer the question of whether a house that you own with a mortgage on it is listed as an asset on your financial statement and 2) you have acknowledged that you don’t own a house, because you think it’s no better than renting. (Of course, what’s probably the case is you can’t afford the down payment, which is ok!)

We have all seen it and you have been exposed.

Yet you’re the guy who blabs on and on about “QE,” etc.

“Be Humble, Sit Down.” You a Kendrick fan, or is Cecilio and Kapono more your speed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s ok not to have any money or property or other real assets.
> 
> You just need to learn to be humble about it and not hold yourself out as a financial expert.
> 
> Otherwise, you just embarrass yourself


Doesnʻt take a financial expert.  You just need to recognize who is paying the mortgage each month.  And you need to recognize your equity purchase a.k.a. a down payment.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Doesnʻt take a financial expert.  You just need to recognize who is paying the mortgage each month.  And you need to recognize your equity purchase a.k.a. a down payment.


I recognize and acknowledge everything. 
Then I build wealth. 
If I have taught you anything here, it’s a) get humble about this stuff and stop letting your fear and insecurity cause you to brag about how “knowledgeable” you are about this stuff and b) get in the game.
Stop letting your “3rd-grade math” stop you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Just in the past 24 hours you have 1) been unable to answer the question of whether a house that you own with a mortgage on it is listed as an asset on your financial statement


Nobody else pays the mortgage but you.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nobody else pays the mortgage but you.


Hey that’s very good!
 I do pay the mortgage. Whose mortgage do you pay? A) the landlord’s, or B) your own?
Only one correct answer here, again, son.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> 2) you have acknowledged that you don’t own a house, because you think it’s no better than renting. (Of course, what’s probably the case is you can’t afford the down payment, which is ok!)


I recognize that nobody pays the monthly mortgage for me, nor do I net any income from my domicile.  Like all other homeowners.  If our homes were assets the housing crisis would not have happened.  Are you denying that event?


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I recognize that nobody pays the monthly mortgage for me, nor do I net any income from my domicile.  Like all other homeowners.  If our homes were assets the housing crisis would not have happened.  Are you denying that event?


Incorrect. 
Many people purchased assets that went underwater, so the liability exceeded the asset value and the banks, more than anyone, took the hit (they were the lenders and not the owners...so under your logic, the “real” asset holder, ie the note holder, suffered more than the homeowners). The loans were too easy to get, etc etc. 
Assets devalue. Art dips, stock is massively devalued over the last month, even cash devalues during periods of high inflation (mid-70s, for example). That doesn’t change the character of these items from assets to liabilities. 
None of this happened to people who bought a house they could afford or lenders who loaned against viable creditors and properties. 
But maybe it happened to you...I understand. Once bitten, twice shy I guess.

Whose mortgage do you pay again? Yours or the landlord’s? 

Not a complicated question. This is the second time I have asked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> We have all seen it and you have been exposed.
> 
> Yet you’re the guy who blabs on and on about “QE,” etc.


I've only exposed that you and I pay the bank to live in our homes and that neither you nor I net any monthly  income from our domiciles.  Six years of QE made you and a lot of other people rich by inflating your home value artificially.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> I recognize and acknowledge everything.
> Then I build wealth.
> If I have taught you anything here, it’s a) get humble about this stuff and stop letting your fear and insecurity cause you to brag about how “knowledgeable” you are about this stuff and b) get in the game.
> Stop letting your “3rd-grade math” stop you.


The 3rd grade math doesn't stop you.  It should affirm your decisions to purchase an asset that produces monthly net income, which your domicile does not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey that’s very good!
> I do pay the mortgage. Whose mortgage do you pay? A) the landlord’s, or B) your own?
> Only one correct answer here, again, son.


Good.  I pay a mortgage like you do that does not produce monthly net income.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I've only exposed that you and I pay the bank to live in our homes and that neither you nor I net any monthly  income from our domiciles.  Six years of QE made you and a lot of other people rich by inflating your home value artificially.


So the house that I bought in ‘87 and sold in ‘91 for about 60% greater (I told you about it already) was as a result of the last 6 years?

How about the house that I bought in ‘97 that doubled in value in 4 years. Was that the last 6 years of QE?

We have clearly had very different experiences with real estate purchases.  But your conclusions are way skewed by your own bad experiences.

So again, despite all your arrogant talk about economics and finance, you appear to have failed at the easiest money-making adventure there is. 

Maybe for you, a house isn’t an asset. That’s sad.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The 3rd grade math doesn't stop you.  It should affirm your decisions to purchase an asset that produces monthly net income, which your domicile does not.


As I said, my income comes from my day job.
And based on our dialogue, if I need you to instruct me on how to buy real property, it would seem I would fail instead of succeed.
And as I have also said, more than 50% of my net worth is in real estate.
Do you know how to determine net worth?
You take all of your asset values and deduct all of your liabilities.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Incorrect.
> Many people purchased assets that went underwater, so the liability exceeded the asset value and the banks, more than anyone, took the hit (they were the lenders and not the owners...so under your logic, the “real” asset holder, ie the note holder, suffered more than the homeowners). The loans were too easy to get, etc etc..


KISS.  If people were buying a home asset and equity in that asset, they still would not be producing monthly Net Income.  The fact that people were going underwater only underscores the fact that they had a liability to begin with since no one else was contracted to pay the mortgage but them.  The note holders did not suffer because the Fed foamed the runway through QE bailouts.  Where have you been, son?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Assets devalue. Art dips, stock is massively devalued over the last month, even cash devalues during periods of high inflation (mid-70s, for example). That doesn’t change the character of these items from assets to liabilities.


Exactly.  We simply have to answer the question of whether or not your alleged assets are drawing some net income for other then your lender/bank.  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> None of this happened to people who bought a house they could afford or lenders who loaned against viable creditors and properties.
> But maybe it happened to you...I understand. Once bitten, twice shy I guess.


You're just wreaking of humility.  Whether or not people could afford a loan doesn't change the fact that they, like you and I, were not and are not drawing any monthly Net Income from the homes we live in.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> KISS.  If people were buying a home asset and equity in that asset, they still would not be producing monthly Net Income.  The fact that people were going underwater only underscores the fact that they had a liability to begin with since no one else was contracted to pay the mortgage but them.  The note holders did not suffer because the Fed foamed the runway through QE bailouts.  Where have you been, son?


You were paying attention. The note holders got bailed out. 
It wasn’t a “liability to begin with,” silly. Quite the contrary...it was like buying stock (an asset, correct?) high and betting it would keep going up. The stock could crash (as in right now)...it was still an asset. People loaned on the expectation that real estate “asset value” would keep increasing. It didn’t.
Right now, my stocks are still an asset, but losing value. And it’s true I don’t have specific liability, such as a margin loan, against these assets.
My real estate assets, on the other hand, against which I do have some “liabilities” (e.g., mortgages) are still maintaining their “asset value” much better than my stocks are.
So at this moment, real estate is a far more valuable asset than stock.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Whose mortgage do you pay again? Yours or the landlord’s?


Mine. Doesn't matter.  You nor I recieve monthly net income from the lender.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're just wreaking of humility.  Whether or not people could afford a loan doesn't change the fact that they, like you and I, were not and are not drawing any monthly Net Income from the homes we live in.


Why the obsession with income? Equity is what creates wealth, not income.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You were paying attention. The note holders got bailed out.
> It wasn’t a “liability to begin with,” silly. Quite the contrary...it was like buying stock (an asset, correct?) high and betting it would keep going up. The stock could crash (as in right now)...it was still an asset. People loaned on the expectation that real estate “asset value” would keep increasing. It didn’t.
> Right now, my stocks are still an asset, but losing value. And it’s true I don’t have specific liability, such as a margin loan, against these assets.
> My real estate assets, on the other hand, against which I do have some “liabilities” (e.g., mortgages) are still maintaining their “asset value” much better than my stocks are.
> So at this moment, real estate is a far more valuable asset than stock.


Basically, what I've been saying all along.  No Net Income from your home mortgage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Why the obsession with income? Equity is what creates wealth, not income.


Right, but you need income to buy 20% of your home equity so that you don't have to pay for the banks Mortgage insurance (PMI).  But equity is only valuable if you generate income from it or a profit.  If the latter than you no longer have a liability, but cash assets.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right, but you need income to buy 20% of your home equity so that you don't have to pay for the banks Mortgage insurance (PMI).  But equity is only valuable if you generate income from it or a profit.  If the latter than you no longer have a liability, but cash assets.


Backwards as usual. No other asset lets you take the full ride in increase when you only pay 20% to get in.

As I said, you get your income from your job.

Also, the house is not only an asset, but for tax purposes it’s called a “capital gains asset” (if you want to check on that, go to the federal tax code) so you pay far less in taxes on the sale than you would pay in income taxes from rental revenues. In my case, those profits are worth about 30% more than “income.”
Combined with the deductibility of my mortgage payments...can’t beat it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> It wasn’t a “liability to begin with,” silly. Quite the contrary...it was like buying stock (an asset, correct?) high and betting it would keep going up. The stock could crash (as in right now)...it was still an asset. People loaned on the expectation that real estate “asset value” would keep increasing. It didn’t.


Once you buy a stock, you are buying equity.  You are saying to the company, go make money with my money and thus you have an asset when your stocks earn money allowing you to do whatever you want with those gains.   If the company ever has to liquidate, lenders (Corporate bond holders) get paid first.  Stock holders last, if at all.  Banks lent money because they knew they were percieved as TBTF and thus were bailed out, helping you and I to maintain some equity in our homes and stocks.  That's why they call stocks equities.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Backwards as usual. No other asset lets you take the full ride in increase when you only pay 20% to get in.


No other asset requires PMI either without a 20% downpayment.  Although you can get insurance for stocks.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Once you buy a stock, you are buying equity.  You are saying to the company, go make money with my money and thus you have an asset when your stocks earn money allowing you to do whatever you want with those gains.   If the company ever has to liquidate, lenders (Corporate bond holders) get paid first.  Stock holders last, if at all.  Banks lent money because they knew they were percieved as TBTF and thus were bailed out, helping you and I to maintain some equity in our homes and stocks.  That's why they call stocks equities.


I pay $10 for stock that’s worth $10 and hope that the company does well and grows the value of my stock. If it goes up by 20% in 2 years, I get $12. I paid 10 and got back 12.
I pay $2 for $10 worth of real property and pay the rest off over 30 years at a very low interest rate, which I deduct.
If it goes up by 20% in 2 years, I get $12. But I only paid $2! And I lived in it for 2 years! 
See how that works?
So the other $8 I used to buy the same stock and made 20% on that!


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No other asset requires PMI either without a 20% downpayment.  Although you can get insurance for stocks.


You’re being too complicated again. See my examples.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You’re being too complicated again. See my examples.


I'm not the one that started comparing stocks to real estate without knowing what you were comparing.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> I pay $10 for stock that’s worth $10 and hope that the company does well and grows the value of my stock. If it goes up by 20% in 2 years, I get $12. I paid 10 and got back 12.
> I pay $2 for $10 worth of real property and pay the rest off over 30 years at a very low interest rate, which I deduct.
> If it goes up by 20% in 2 years, I get $12. But I only paid $2! And I lived in it for 2 years!
> See how that works?
> So the other $8 I used to buy the same stock and made 20% on that!


LMAO!!  Nice job Krugman.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!!  Nice job Krugman.


That’s how it works. I don’t know what “Krugman” thinks...I just know what I have done.
Keep reading and doing math and don’t buy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> That’s how it works. I don’t know what “Krugman” thinks...I just know what I have done.
> Keep reading and doing math and don’t buy!


Just sell.


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No other asset requires PMI either without a 20% downpayment.  Although you can get insurance for stocks.


Or you can just agree to pay a higher interest rate, or search for a lender that will give you a better deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Or you can just agree to pay a higher interest rate, or search for a lender that will give you a better deal.


Neither of which will eliminate the requirement for PMI unless you're using the VA guarantee.  In which case you pay a 2.15% of the loan amount funding fee.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3712


A liar.


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Neither of which will eliminate the requirement for PMI unless you're using the VA guarantee.  In which case you pay a 2.15% of the loan amount funding fee.


Requirement?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Requirement?


Yes


----------



## espola (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

espola said:


> No.


Is that what you negotiated?


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Proud of our Commander-In-Chief for his Christmas visit to the troops so far from home.

Wait, what? Oh, right, he does things differently from all the other presidents...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud of our Commander-In-Chief for his Christmas visit to the troops so far from home.
> 
> Wait, what? Oh, right, he does things differently from all the other presidents...


Maybe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud of our Commander-In-Chief for his Christmas visit to the troops so far from home.
> 
> Wait, what? Oh, right, he does things differently from all the other presidents...


Possibly


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud of our Commander-In-Chief for his Christmas visit to the troops so far from home.
> 
> Wait, what? Oh, right, he does things differently from all the other presidents...


Hopefully


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2018)

Bone spurs?   Cowardly fake news.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/us/politics/trump-vietnam-draft-exemption.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Bone spurs?   Cowardly fake news.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/us/politics/trump-vietnam-draft-exemption.html


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


You come off as the biggest sucker alive. You must be playing a role because no one is as stupid as you pretend to be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off as the biggest sucker alive. You must be playing a role because no one is as stupid as you pretend to be.


You mullets swallow every hook.  Have you ever served?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

Desperate times for the idiot-in-chief . . .

 President Donald Trump's claims over Christmas that he had awarded 115 miles of new border wall construction in Texas appear to confuse work that's already funded and underway.
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-confuses-claims-border-wall-201448780--finance.html

He knows his wall, and most likely his time as POTUS, are doomed and seems to be making an effort to at least appease the idiots already in his back pocket. 

t has no idea how to relate to people, probably a trait he shares with some of his loyal pigeons. "Because at 7 it's marginal, right?" What a jackass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has no idea how to relate to people,


You haven't been paying attention.
How bad of a candidate did you vote for, twice?
Hillary, a woman of the people.
You are still a fucking dope.
Whiskers.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You haven't been paying attention.
> How bad of a candidate did you vote for, twice?
> Hillary, a woman of the people.
> You are still a fucking dope.
> Whiskers.


I didn’t vote for this one


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


LMAO !! 
Who’s the sucker !


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

“It wasn’t like he was boiling the little girl’s bunny rabbit in a pot on the stove . . ."
What's with you people and your representatives? You are the cream of the crop when it comes to asinine stupidity. Were you all home schooled or something? Hello from the real world you socially awkward buffoons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “It wasn’t like he was boiling the little girl’s bunny rabbit in a pot on the stove . . ."
> What's with you people and your representatives? You are the cream of the crop when it comes to asinine stupidity. Were you all home schooled or something? Hello from the real world you socially awkward buffoons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


What's that black dude doing next to Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Bone spurs?   Cowardly fake news.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/us/politics/trump-vietnam-draft-exemption.html


Thank you Dr.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

It’s a picture o


Sheriff Joe said:


> What's that black dude doing next to Trump?


its a picture of a military hero next to a coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I didn’t vote for this one
> View attachment 3716


What is he being locked up for?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It’s a picture o
> 
> its a picture of a military hero next to a coward.


Where the hell is the secret service when you need them.
Isn't Melania hot?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where the hell is the secret service when you need them.
> Isn't Melania hot?


She’s made out of plastic. I hope it’s recycled plastic.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is he being locked up for?


It’s ok to ignore all the corruption. It keeps you ignorant. How’s the wall coming along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It’s ok to ignore all the corruption. It keeps you ignorant. How’s the wall coming along.


It's ok to ignore the question. It solidifies the fact you have no clue. How did that Hillary nomination work out? And you had to cheat to get her in?
Talk about funny yet sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> She’s made out of plastic. I hope it’s recycled plastic.


This is recycled,


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3709
> 
> 
> Look at this jackass desperately lying to all you happy republicans too.


*Prove to the Forum he is Lying....*

*All YOU do is post your feelings.*

*Show some documented proof with financial breakdowns that dispute what he states.....*

*Until you provide definitive proof you are just another " Donkey " braying due to bleeding*
*from the rectum of lies as usual.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 237594, member: 1585"

This is recycled,






/QUOTE

*I once saw something like that, I left it's drunk ass on the " Stool " it was residing on....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Desperate times for the idiot-in-chief . . .
> 
> President Donald Trump's claims over Christmas that he had awarded 115 miles of new border wall construction in Texas appear to confuse work that's already funded and underway.
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-confuses-claims-border-wall-201448780--finance.html
> ...


He supposedly related to the Russians just fine.  Now we just need to know how may votes the Russians stole for him to beat a candidate that was already softened by the Bernie and Comey bots.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Proud of our Commander-In-Chief for his Christmas visit to the troops so far from home.
> 
> Wait, what? Oh, right, he does things differently from all the other presidents...


The other presidents took their first lady with them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It’s ok to ignore all the corruption. It keeps you ignorant. How’s the wall coming along.


Not nearly as well as the wall of debt that was built over the first 6 years of the Obama era.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Prove to the Forum he is Lying....*
> 
> *All YOU do is post your feelings.*
> 
> ...


We can start here and work from these


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

numbers:

-4M working age Americans lost health care

-$1.5T corporate handout

-$779B deficit

-Worst Dec stock market since 1931

-17% increase in hate crimes

-2,654 migrant kids taken from families

-~40,000 gun deaths in 2017


But wait there’s more.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

(cont’d):

-US added to list of deadliest countries for journalists for 1st time ever

-US greenhouse gas emissions rise by 2.5%

-5 Trump aide guilty pleas

-17 (known) Trump/Russia investigations

-3 gov't shutdowns

-Numerous allies abandoned


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> We can start here and work from these
> View attachment 3717


How many votes did the Russians steal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> (cont’d):
> 
> -US added to list of deadliest countries for journalists for 1st time ever
> 
> ...


Sucka!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> numbers:
> 
> -4M working age Americans lost health care
> 
> ...


Sucka doodle.  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> (cont’d):
> 
> -US added to list of deadliest countries for journalists for 1st time ever
> 
> ...


But Hillary got the popular vote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> numbers:
> 
> -4M working age Americans lost health care
> 
> ...


Are those 4 million who lost health care dead?
Are you counting Antifa in the hate crime numbers?
Are you talking about Illegal alien criminal kids?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But Hillary got the popular vote.


Damn Russians!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> numbers:
> 
> -4M working age Americans lost health care
> 
> ...


Are you sure your numbers are right?
Sounds like Fake News.
DOW +1000


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure your numbers are right?
> Sounds like Fake News.
> DOW +1000


My mistake,
DOW +1,086


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

*CBP nabs convicted sex offenders and more MS-13 members at border*
Jazz Shaw Dec 23, 2018 11:01 AM





Let them all in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Do you know Trump is a white supremacist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Where's that fucking coward Fries?

*No Bear Market Just Yet; Dow Jones Skyrockets, Has Biggest Day In History*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Maybe these dead people would have benefitted from a wall?
Mexican Cartel Gunmen Kill Couple in Walmart Parking Lot near Arizona


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Did you people know Trump is a misogynist and a white supremacist?





President Trump and the First Lady traveled to Iraq late on Christmas night to visit with our troops and Senior Military leadership to thank them for their service, their success, and their sacrifice and to wish them a Merry Christmas.pic.twitter.com/s2hntnRwpw







11:18 AM - 26 Dec 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LMAO !!
> Who’s the sucker !


That's an easy one, dizzy the make believe Hawaiian.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe these dead people would have benefitted from a wall?
> Mexican Cartel Gunmen Kill Couple in Walmart Parking Lot near Arizona


What wall would have protected the 
Las Vegas shooter victims 
Thousand Oaks victims 
Orlando night club victims 
Sandy hook victims 
Columbine victims 
And so on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's an easy one, dizzy the make believe Hawaiian.


I knew it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What wall would have protected the
> Las Vegas shooter victims
> Thousand Oaks victims
> Orlando night club victims
> ...


Then lets build it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's that fucking coward Fries?
> 
> *No Bear Market Just Yet; Dow Jones Skyrockets, Has Biggest Day In History*


Here fishy fishy fishy,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

*Liberal Billionaire Apologizes For Funding Russian Bot ‘False Flag’ — But Questions Remain Unanswered*
December 26th, 2018
_





Democratic Sen.-elect Doug Jones holds a press briefing in Birmingham, Alabama, U.S., Dec. 13, 2017. (Photo: REUTERS/Carlo Allegri)


*Billionaire tech entrepreneur Reid Hoffman apologized for funding a false flag operation suggesting Russian bots supported Alabama Republican Roy Moore’s failed Senate bid.*
*Hoffman did not mention in his apology who executed a disinformation campaign designed to tie Moore to Russian internet trolls. *
*One of the officials who was responsible for the Russian bot “false flag” operation is an Obama-era official.*

Billionaire Reid Hoffman apologized Wednesday for funding an effort to dupe Alabama voters into believing Russian bots were fueling Republican Roy Moore’s failed senatorial bid. But he left crucial questions unanswered.

His statement left several important facts about the so-called experiment unaddressed, including a detailed accounting of everyone involved in the caper, as well who crafted and executed the campaign. The effort was the subject of a closed-door presentation in Washington, D.C., to a group of liberal technology experts, The Washington Post reported, citing anonymous sources.




_


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here fishy fishy fishy,


All of a sudden you want to point out that market sheriff Doofy joe.


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> We can start here and work from these
> View attachment 3717


*Every one of those individuals was set up by Mueller and Co.*

*EVERY ONE !*

*Crimes that SHOULD have been prosecuted under Mueller's watch, yet now used to*
*try and tarnish the President.*
*The rest are perjury traps that Mueller and Weissmann have a looooong record of*
*setting up....Filthy Disgusting Perjury Traps and not ONE Russian is associated with *
*the President. Not ONE ! Oh the media has gone out of their way to smear shit on the*
*barn wall in an attempt to make it look like something exists, but there is absolutely*
*nothing at all there but MSM LIES !!!*

*Go look up YOUR HERO Robert " Bobby " Mueller's record of criminal involvement*
*and overturned convictions.....!*
*His record alone of criminal involvement should have his sorry ass in jail RIGHT NOW !*
*Answer me this Filthy Fishsmellingpuka, why is Whitey Bulger dead and what was he about*
*to reveal when he was transferred to the " Other " Prison and immediately killed by a prisoner*
*who was let into an area where ALL security was absent. He was mutilated beyond recognition*
*as if to send a message to anyone else who would rat out Robert Mueller....well it won't work !!*
*Then you have his disgusting henchmen Andrew Weissmann who is one filthy Prosecutor with*
*one of the most corrupt records around.....Pure Filth !*


*Hey Stinky Puka.....go do some REAL research !!!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3721



*Stinky Puka is spreading Lies......Nothing like living up to your *
*name below......*

*Fishysmellinrottenpuka.....*


*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Every one of those individuals was set up by Mueller and Co.*
> 
> *EVERY ONE !*
> 
> ...


I see. Muller put them there to set them up. Right pal.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Stinky Puka is spreading Lies......Nothing like living up to your *
> *name below......*
> 
> *Fishysmellinrottenpuka.....*
> ...


Lies? LOL !! Go back to bed old man. You going to get a heart attack.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3721


Snore


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LMAO !!
> Who’s the sucker !


Pucker up mullet


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2018)

I see that t made a surprise visit to troops in a war zone.  That's a good thing.

Then he lied to them about their pay raise --

"You protect us. We are always going to protect you. And you just saw that, 'cause you just got one of the biggest pay raises you've ever received. ... You haven't gotten one in more than 10 years. More than 10 years. And we got you a big one. I got you a big one. I got you a big one."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I see that t made a surprise visit to troops in a war zone.  That's a good thing.
> 
> Then he lied to them about their pay raise --
> 
> "You protect us. We are always going to protect you. And you just saw that, 'cause you just got one of the biggest pay raises you've ever received. ... You haven't gotten one in more than 10 years. More than 10 years. And we got you a big one. I got you a big one. I got you a big one."


‘USA!’ POTUS & FLOTUS got a thunderous reception from US troops in Iraq [video]
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/12/26/usa-potus-flotus-got-a-thunderous-reception-from-us-troops-in-iraq-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjchrmigcDfAhVPI6wKHYLRAmoQqUMwAXoECAoQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2KqbFMiAnDW3UJuDg-1Pzj&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> All of a sudden you want to point out that market sheriff Doofy joe.
> View attachment 3722


Someone's got to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

With identical tweets, Schumer and Pelosi reveal themselves as mouthpieces for the same propaganda puppet master
DECEMBER 27, 2018
 Now we have proof that the current ostensible leaders of the Democrats’ party are often just actors reading from scripts supplied to them by people h...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/with_identical_tweets_schumer_and_pelosi_reveal_themselves_as_mouthpieces_for_the_same_propaganda_puppet_master.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

*Leftists Recoil in Horror After Trump Signs Military MAGA Hats*



_





SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty
CHARLIE SPIERING 27 Dec 2018 
*Media and Hollywood leftists predictably reacted in horror after President Donald Trump signed several Make America Great Again campaign hats owned by members of the military.*


Trump made a surprise trip to visit the troops in Iraq and Germany on Wednesday, spending time greeting the troops, snapping selfies, and giving autographs. Some of them brought Trump their MAGA hats for the president to sign.


“Just awful,” wrote actress Mia Farrow on Twitter in response to the news.
_


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With identical tweets, Schumer and Pelosi reveal themselves as mouthpieces for the same propaganda puppet master
> DECEMBER 27, 2018
> Now we have proof that the current ostensible leaders of the Democrats’ party are often just actors reading from scripts supplied to them by people h...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/with_identical_tweets_schumer_and_pelosi_reveal_themselves_as_mouthpieces_for_the_same_propaganda_puppet_master.html


Coincidentally the same happens here by the bafoons on the left. Even using multiple screens to type  the same stupid dribble.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's an easy one, dizzy the make believe Hawaiian.


Dizzy is a fake Hawaiian American like Obama is a fake African American...
You ignorant piece of shit...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With identical tweets, Schumer and Pelosi reveal themselves as mouthpieces for the same propaganda puppet master
> DECEMBER 27, 2018
> Now we have proof that the current ostensible leaders of the Democrats’ party are often just actors reading from scripts supplied to them by people h...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/with_identical_tweets_schumer_and_pelosi_reveal_themselves_as_mouthpieces_for_the_same_propaganda_puppet_master.html


Old news Joe...
Ratman does the same thing, just parrot talking points, cater to the minions and hope their constituency doesn't investigate and quaffs down the kool-aid


----------



## Chizl (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you people know Trump is a misogynist and a white supremacist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Coincidentally the same happens here by the bafoons on the left. Even using multiple screens to type  the same stupid dribble.


Just like our girls in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Yes


Just makin sure.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Yes


“Many fine people...on all sides.”

Who did he mean? Who were the fine people on the side that had the march, please? Your kind of people, Joe? Is that why you spend every day defending the issue of  Trump being a white supremacist, even when nobody brings it up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Yes








Another black person next to POTUS, what the hell is going on? She is smiling as well. I am sure she will be thrown out of the club.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Now, that's a picture.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew it.


It is so obvious even you see it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> “Many fine people...on all sides.”
> 
> Who did he mean? Who were the fine people on the side that had the march, please? Your kind of people, Joe? Is that why you spend every day defending the issue of  Trump being a white supremacist, even when nobody brings it up?


That's because I can read your mind and it isn't a pretty sight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is so obvious even you see it.


That fake Hawaiian bastard, the next time I meet him for lunch I will sound him on it.
He sure looks like he's not from around here. I don't think he owns a pair of shoes either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> “Many fine people...on all sides.”
> 
> Who did he mean? Who were the fine people on the side that had the march, please? Your kind of people, Joe? Is that why you spend every day defending the issue of  Trump being a white supremacist, even when nobody brings it up?


From yesterday, smart guy,

*Jemele Hill on Calling Trump White Supremacist: ‘I Thought I Was Saying Water Is Wet’*
3,165


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> From yesterday, smart guy,
> 
> *Jemele Hill on Calling Trump White Supremacist: ‘I Thought I Was Saying Water Is Wet’*
> 3,165


There you go again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> There you go again.


You said nobody brought it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> There you go again.


Just keepin it real.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just keepin it real.


Like the 10% raise for the soldiers. 
Thanks!


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Like the 10% raise for the soldiers.
> Thanks!


After no raises for 10 years!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> After no raises for 10 years!


Obama built that.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> After no raises for 10 years!


“They had plenty of people that came up, they said, ‘You know, we could make it smaller. We could make it 3%, we could make it 2%, we could make it 4%.’ I said, ‘No. Make it 10%. Make it more than 10%.’ Cause it’s been a long time, it’s been more than 10 years. Been more than 10 years, that’s a long time.”

Troops get a raise every year.  It's the law.  This year it was 2.6%.

Meanwhile, the 5th Service, the Coast Guard, is working today without any pay at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Like the 10% raise for the soldiers.
> Thanks!


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> “They had plenty of people that came up, they said, ‘You know, we could make it smaller. We could make it 3%, we could make it 2%, we could make it 4%.’ I said, ‘No. Make it 10%. Make it more than 10%.’ Cause it’s been a long time, it’s been more than 10 years. Been more than 10 years, that’s a long time.”
> 
> Troops get a raise every year.  It's the law.  This year it was 2.6%.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 5th Service, the Coast Guard, is working today without any pay at all.


You better get Stretch Pelosi and plugs schumer to the table.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You better get Stretch Pelosi and plugs schumer to the table.


Congress has passed a budget that includes Coast Guard pay.  Field Marshal Bonespurs refuses to sign it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

_*WSJ RIPS WASH POST COVERAGE OF TRUMP...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Congress has passed a budget that includes Coast Guard pay.  Field Marshal Bonespurs refuses to sign it.


What part did you leave out accidently on purpose?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's an easy one, dizzy the make believe Hawaiian.


How can that be???!!!  Moana is my blood sister!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What wall would have protected the
> Las Vegas shooter victims
> Thousand Oaks victims
> Orlando night club victims
> ...


One thing is for sure....we know what didn't protect them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew it.


We don't call him I'ole for nothing ya know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> All of a sudden you want to point out that market sheriff Doofy joe.
> View attachment 3722


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I see that t made a surprise visit to troops in a war zone.  That's a good thing.
> 
> Then he lied to them about their pay raise --
> 
> "You protect us. We are always going to protect you. And you just saw that, 'cause you just got one of the biggest pay raises you've ever received. ... You haven't gotten one in more than 10 years. More than 10 years. And we got you a big one. I got you a big one. I got you a big one."


Show me where he didn't get them a pay raise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dizzy is a fake Hawaiian American like Obama is a fake African American...
> You ignorant piece of shit...


I'ole is just mad that Hawaii Democrats brought in the Mongoose to get rid of him and his ohana.  But he still hasn't figured out that the Mongoose is not nocturnal so he and his family still go foraging in the day time at their own peril.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just makin sure.


That he's a racist....yes we get it!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That fake Hawaiian bastard, the next time I meet him for lunch I will sound him on it.
> He sure looks like he's not from around here. I don't think he owns a pair of shoes either.


The Midway (CV-41) Air Boss wouldn't let me wear my Olukai's on the flight deck.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My mistake,
> DOW +1,086


How's the stock market looking today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> How's the stock market looking today?


It's down, why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> How's the stock market looking today?


The CBOE is loving all this volatility.


----------



## Chizl (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's down, why?


Because you real emotional when it's up. Down...not so much. Cherry picking the good news I guess. That's why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Because you real emotional when it's up. Down...not so much. Cherry picking the good news I guess. That's why.


Even though I hated and hate Obama, I never rooted against or cheered against my country.
Congratulations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> That he's a racist....yes we get it!


Get what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> Because you real emotional when it's up. Down...not so much. Cherry picking the good news I guess. That's why.


Now we know who you are.
*Never Trumpers Root for Economic Crash*


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even though I hated and hate Obama, I never rooted against or cheered against my country.
> Congratulations.


So why are you doing it now?


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now we know who you are.
> *Never Trumpers Root for Economic Crash*


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Shut it down,

UN General Assembly shames itself again with this list of 2018’s condemnations

Posted at 8:53 pm on December 26, 2018 by Brett T.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Another year has passed with the United States somehow still funding the United Nations and giving it a headquarters, so that it can continually prove itself to be utterly useless.
Hillel Neuer, executive director of United Nations Watch, compiled a list of the times member countries were condemned by the United Nations, and it’s no surprise who came out on top by a wide margin:

Verified account @*HillelNeuer* 23h23 hours ago




Total of 2018 Condemnations adopted at UN General Assembly: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Israel 21 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Iran 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Syria 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 North Korea 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Russia 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Myanmar 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 US 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Algeria 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 China 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hamas 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Iraq 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Pakistan 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Qatar 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Saudi 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Somalia 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Turkey 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Venezuela 0 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Zimbabwe 0

10:54 AM - 26 Dec 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> So why are you doing it now?


Doing what?


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

Treasonous.

https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-navy-seal-iraq-video-1272102


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Treasonous.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-navy-seal-iraq-video-1272102


What a dope you are.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What wall would have protected the
> Las Vegas shooter victims
> Thousand Oaks victims
> Orlando night club victims
> ...


*You're a sick one Mr FishnGrinch.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Treasonous.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-navy-seal-iraq-video-1272102



*Malcolm Nance is about as credible as Out going Gov Jerry Brown's " New " satellite is*
*going to be....A pile of crap that will never get off the ground due to Lies.*
*Nance is full of Shit......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> How's the stock market looking today?


*Ask after it closes.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

I wish I would have known, I would have bought 2,.................


*World Hijab Day!*
8,343


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wish I would have known, I would have bought 2,.................
> 
> 
> *World Hijab Day!*
> 8,343



*I'll bet she takes that " Silly " wrap off when at the ortho....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even though I hated and hate Obama, I never rooted against or cheered against my country.
> Congratulations.


What made you start now ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What made you start now ?


Start what?


----------



## Dominic (Dec 27, 2018)

The Obama's are the most admired man and woman in Merica https://www.yahoo.com/news/michelle-obama-displaces-clinton-admired-woman-180939668.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What made you start now ?


Congratulations, you have the same thought process as a 70 years old man in diapers, E-reader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Dominic said:


> The Obama's are the most admired man and woman in Merica https://www.yahoo.com/news/michelle-obama-displaces-clinton-admired-woman-180939668.html


Fake News.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whoooosh! goes the QE balloon.


Pfffftttttt goes the Fed balloon... like a lead balloon... or the red balloon...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> MERRY XMAS TO ALL..
> 
> EVEN THE WHINEY LITTLE BITCHES THAT REP THE LEFTIES HERE AND EVEN FRIES AND HIS 5 SCREEN NAMES!
> 
> ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILIES!!!


It's sad to know Santa didn't bring you any brains. Perhaps next year.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's all in your head.


The dude abides.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Chizl said:


> How's the stock market looking today?


Like this. Why do you ask?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 3723
> 
> Like this. Why do you ask?


There is the said coward, right on Q.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is the said coward, right on Q.


Hey Racist Joe, how will Mnuchin get back from dirty, rapey Mexico with that big wall we're not building?

A few more days and the fun begins.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even though I hated and hate Obama, I never rooted against or cheered against my country.
> Congratulations.


Liar.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Now a quiz. Are you stupid or smart?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Smart people predicted this would happen when the GOP juiced an already long-in the tooth recover closing in on near full employment.

Stupid people thought juicing the economy by giving money to those that don't need to spend it would "trickle down" and magically change the laws of economics and human nature.

Stupid people thought stimulus was better given to rich folks and companies who don't need to spend it - and can decide in what country to spend it - rather than middle/working class folk who need to spend it.

Stupid people thought the tax cuts would pay for themselves.

Stupid people thought a guy who bankrupts casinos was a clever businessman.

Stupid people thought a strong dollar would help the trade deficit.

Stupid people think "China" pays for tariffs on US goods.

Stupid people think Individual 1 the Con has any concern for anyone but themselves.

Stupid people think pointing out that economics and human nature tend to work in a certain way is rooting "against America" as if pointing out that if you park under a coconut tree, you may end up with a smashed window is rooting "against windshields."

That's how stupid people think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Joe, how will Mnuchin get back from dirty, rapey Mexico with that big wall we're not building?
> 
> A few more days and the fun begins.


Coward, that sure seems to fit you,
How did you like that rally?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Smart people predicted this would happen when the GOP juiced an already long-in the tooth recover closing in on near full employment.
> 
> Stupid people thought juicing the economy by giving money to those that don't need to spend it would "trickle down" and magically change the laws of economics and human nature.
> 
> ...


And who did you vote for? Twice?
talk about stupid.
Coward.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Jan 3rd coming in HOT !!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And who did you vote for? Twice?
> talk about stupid.
> Coward.


Has anyone seen the Coward? Check under the bed. She seems to be missing again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3724
> Jan 3rd coming in HOT !!


What did he do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Pfffftttttt goes the Fed balloon... like a lead balloon... or the red balloon...


Exactly!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Even you desperate, forever aggrieved nutters see the writing on the wall, hilarious! Don the con is taking another entity down with him . . . add America to the list.

https://gawker.com/a-complete-list-of-donald-trump-s-business-disasters-1764151188


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The dude abides.


That is all in your head as well


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That is all in your head as well


Plenty of room in there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even you desperate, forever aggrieved nutters see the writing on the wall, hilarious! Don the con is taking another entity down with him . . . add America to the list.
> 
> https://gawker.com/a-complete-list-of-donald-trump-s-business-disasters-1764151188


Nothing like you nutters ignoring 6 straight years of QE.  Americaʻs been on that list about 11 bailouts ago.  Those whiskers are not very sensitive to knowledge are they.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like you nutters ignoring 6 straight years of QE.  Americaʻs been on that list about 11 bailouts ago.  Those whiskers are not very sensitive to knowledge are they.


Dizzy wanna cracker?


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What made you start now ?


*Only Liberals do that.....*
*Look how you (ex)posed your question Turn Coat.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy wanna cracker?


*Rodent want some Pelosi thigh Cheese....*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That is all in your head as well


Yet, the dude abides.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward, that sure seems to fit you,
> How did you like that rally?


You mean the one that ended with the S&P down 7% YTD? I liked that "rally" fine because I've been short since Dec. 2017.

How about you? Did your massive portfolio launch you into a life of sterno-drinking leisure? Or at least get you enough money to pay Bruddah Iz' health insurance premium. I'm worried about his diabetes.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Exactly!


Stupid people thought QE9 was coming, despite near-full employment and a massive tax-stimulus.

Those are the same people who swore that housing wasn't a bubble and tech stocks had re-written the PE rules forever...

And that gravity won't work on them this time...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You mean the one that ended with the S&P down 7% YTD? I liked that "rally" fine because I've been short since Dec. 2017.
> 
> How about you? Did your massive portfolio launch you into a life of sterno-drinking leisure? Or at least get you enough money to pay Bruddah Iz' health insurance premium. I'm worried about his diabetes.


I am sure you've been short longer than that.
Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

*Manhunt for Illegal Immigrant Accused of Killing Cop...*

_*'ARMED AND VERY DANGEROUS'...*_

*1,000 MIGRANTS RELEASED IN TEXAS, NEW MEXICO...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Stupid people thought QE9 was coming, despite near-full employment and a massive tax-stimulus.
> 
> Those are the same people who swore that housing wasn't a bubble and tech stocks had re-written the PE rules forever...
> 
> And that gravity won't work on them this time...


It was QE9. One round of QE for every trillion dollars added to the debt over 6 consecutive years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

*Where Was The Media Outrage When 18 Migrants Died In Custody Under The Obama Administration?*
 
Matt Vespa
|
@mvespa1
|
Posted: Dec 27, 2018 12:45 PM
concentration camps under the Trump presidency when it comes to border enforcement. It’s straight up insanity. Then again, what would you expect the reaction would be from a movement that wants open borders? Associated Press has more:


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Where Was The Media Outrage When 18 Migrants Died In Custody Under The Obama Administration?*
> 
> Matt Vespa
> |
> ...



To me this different reactions is less about Obama or Trump, and more about how people react to tragedy when you're actually trying to come up with real world solutions to the problems at the boarder, verse awarding million dollar contracts to political cronies friends to build walls and set up prison camps on the boarder.  

Have you had a chance to read any of the articles about the for profit companies Trumps paying to run the camps down there on the boarder Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> To me this different reactions is less about Obama or Trump, and more about how people react to tragedy when you're actually trying to come up with real world solutions to the problems at the boarder, verse awarding million dollar contracts to political cronies friends to build walls and set up prison camps on the boarder.
> 
> Have you had a chance to read any of the articles about the for profit companies Trumps paying to run the camps down there on the boarder Joe?


Nope, but this is America, right?

Nothing that we have tried since regan has worked and it would save us much more than 5 billion per year.
That was easy.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nope, but this is America, right?
> Nothing that we have tried since regan has worked and it would save us much more than 5 billion per year.
> That was easy.


Actually the number of people illegally crossing the boarder has dropped 90% since the Bush Administration according to Homeland Security.  Of course, I get that it's convenient for populists like Trump to pretend otherwise...



> *Most immigrants who enter the country do so legally, federal data shows*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/25/most-immigrants-who-enter-the-country-do-so-legally-federal-data-show/?utm_term=.007a3abf0d85
> 
> President Trump this weekend lamented what he characterized as an invasion of undocumented immigrants that is “very unfair to all of those people who have gone through the system legally and are waiting on line for years.”
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Actually the number of people illegally crossing the boarder has dropped 90% since the Bush Administration according to Homeland Security.  Of course, I get that it's convenient for populists like Trump to pretend otherwise...


Are you saying you are ok with the current number of illegals coming into our country?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you saying you are ok with the current number of illegals coming into our country?


I'm saying that I'm not into spending $5 billion to award more contracts to Trump supporters for a wall that isn't going to fix the problem.  What are you saying?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying that I'm not into spending $5 billion to award more contracts to Trump supporters for a wall that isn't going to fix the problem.  What are you saying?


I'm saying are you ok with the current number of illegal criminals that cross our borders every day?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you saying you are ok with the current number of illegals coming into our country?


I think he's saying that the Pre-Trump walls had nothing to do with the 90% reduction in illegal immigration.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Stupid people thought QE9 was coming, despite near-full employment and a massive tax-stimulus.
> 
> Those are the same people who swore that housing wasn't a bubble and tech stocks had re-written the PE rules forever...
> 
> And that gravity won't work on them this time...



*You mix Conservative TRUTH with Democratic FICTION.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think he's saying that the Pre-Trump walls had nothing to do with the 90% reduction in illegal immigration.


You know libs can't deal with straight forward questions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know libs can't deal with straight forward questions.


Or straight forward history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

You libs are sure a bunch of douchebags.



*Jerry Brown on 2020: ‘What’s Wrong with White Men?’… ‘Will Be ‘Running Things for Quite a Bit of Time’*



_





AFP
TONY LEE 28 Dec 2018 
*When asked about his thoughts on the 2020 field, outgoing California Governor Jerry Brown (D) recently told the Associated Press that white men will “probably be running things for quite a bit of time” and wondered, “What’s wrong with white men?”*

The Associated Press asked Brown, who recently told NPR that national Democrats are becoming too radical for voters, for a piece over the weekend if having three white men—Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT), former Vice President Joe Biden, and Rep. Robert Francis “Beto” O’Rourke—as his party’s early 2020 frontrunners hurts Democrats, especially after the 2018 midterm elections in which Democrats celebrated successful female and minority candidates.


“Look, it’s not the skin color, it’s who’s the right person with the right set of qualities to lead the nation,” Brown reportedly said. “That can be a man or a woman, it can be someone of a background other than what we’ve seen for most of our history.”

Other Democrats have warned that nominating a white man in 2020 could turn off Democrats of color the party cannot afford to lose in what is expected to be a tight 2020 battle against Trump.

Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) recently told CNN host Van Jones that she was worried that the three current frontrunners are white men.


“I aspire for our country to recognize the beauty of our diversity in some point in the future, and I hope someday we have a woman president,” Gillibrand told Jones.

Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA), a potential presidential contender, also reportedly the Associated Press that she would “hope” that her party’s presidential nominee would be representative of the country in terms of race and gender.

Biden, Sanders, and O’Rourke have led various year-end polls and straw polls that serve as snap shots before candidates formally announce their candidacies in 2019. Biden topped the Des Moines Register’s Iowa Poll. Sanders led the most recent Democracy for America straw poll while O’Rourke narrowly led MoveOn’s straw poll.
Ok_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Cramer says the Fed is 'recklessly' confusing the market — 'it's a good time to be quiet'
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/12/27/cramer-says-the-fed-is-recklessly-confusing-the-stock-market.html&ved=2ahUKEwju95TkxsLfAhUMUa0KHaRWAGoQqUMwBHoECAQQDA&usg=AOvVaw2CzNXiHFG8Yk-Y54QlqnaM&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3725
> Cramer says the Fed is 'recklessly' confusing the market — 'it's a good time to be quiet'
> 21 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/12/27/cramer-says-the-fed-is-recklessly-confusing-the-stock-market.html&ved=2ahUKEwju95TkxsLfAhUMUa0KHaRWAGoQqUMwBHoECAQQDA&usg=AOvVaw2CzNXiHFG8Yk-Y54QlqnaM&ampcf=1


Worst stock market year in the last 10 years.
Thank you, President Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Worst stock market year in the last 10 years.
> Thank you, President Trump!


I thought it was obamas' economy?


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought it was obamas' economy?


Why doesn’t it sink in with you? I feel like all I do is try to get obvious concepts through the thick skulls of you idiots. 
The previous president is responsible for the first year of the next administration’s economy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Why doesn’t it sink in with you? I feel like all I do is try to get obvious concepts through the thick skulls of you idiots.
> The previous president is responsible for the first year of the next administration’s economy.


.......unless the previous president enjoyed 6 years of QE to subsidize the economy that he says he built by creating 9 trillion in liabilities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Why doesn’t it sink in with you? I feel like all I do is try to get obvious concepts through the thick skulls of you idiots.
> The previous president is responsible for the first year of the next administration’s economy.


Where did you hear that one?


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .......unless the previous president enjoyed 6 years of QE to subsidize the economy that he says he built by creating 9 trillion in liabilities.


Then he doesn’t get credit for the first year of the next administration? Sure he does.
And the quantitative easing that everybody with a brain agreed was absolutely necessary to save us from another Great Depression (thank you, GOP economics under W) should not have transpired?
I think the deal with you is that you don’t like spending money on anything, no matter how valuable. 
Everything you have ever said about spending is wrong, Ignatius.
Go buy a house!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Everything you have ever said about spending is wrong, Ignatius.


Get a grip.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It was QE9. One round of QE for every trillion dollars added to the debt over 6 consecutive years.


Wait, then the tax cut was QE8 AND 9! 

Hmmm. Maybe those QEs were not the best QEs...

But that infrastructure bill. Now that was an effective and useful stimulus... under Ike.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm saying are you ok with the current number of illegal criminals that cross our borders every day?


I'm not. Keep Mnuchin in Mexico with the Scottish Trollop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I'm not. Keep Mnuchin in Mexico with the Scottish Trollop.


Did you have a bad dream last night, coward?


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait, then the tax cut was QE8 AND 9!
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe those QEs were not the best QEs...
> 
> But that infrastructure bill. Now that was an effective and useful stimulus... under Ike.


Now on this one, didn’t Trump want the infrastructure bill? Which is absolutely necessary and his only good idea ever? (I love it when the Feds use our tax dollars to fix our nation’s infrastructure. Best money we can spend). 
But McConnell and the rest of those backwards Bozos told him no?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Then he doesn’t get credit for the first year of the next administration? Sure he does.
> And the quantitative easing that everybody with a brain agreed was absolutely necessary to save us from another Great Depression (thank you, GOP economics under W) should not have transpired?
> I think the deal with you is that you don’t like spending money on anything, no matter how valuable.
> Everything you have ever said about spending is wrong, Ignatius.
> Go buy a house!


Too late.  I like spending.  Especially when that spending is amortized.  The level of financial understanding required for QE is beyond you by choice.  Just keep making your mortgage payments.  That's what is best for you.  It works, even in a simulated portfolio.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Wait, then the tax cut was QE8 AND 9!
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe those QEs were not the best QEs...
> 
> But that infrastructure bill. Now that was an effective and useful stimulus... under Ike.


I didn't know you put more money in the system to fund the tax cuts spigot boy?  Who authorized that?  Or was tax cut money just reallocated from the government to the private sector and tax payers? Kek!


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too late.  I like spending.  Especially when that spending is amortized.  The level of financial understanding required for QE is beyond you by choice.  Just keep making your mortgage payments.  That's what is best for you.  It works, even in a simulated portfolio.


You’re so jealous, you keep referring to my portfolio (which I haven’t told you much about, but some) as “simulated” while you criticize it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/status/1078496926058700800

US News
*What CHANGED?! Chuck Schumer 2009 kicks Chuck Schumer 2018 right in his badoobies on illegal immigration (video*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Now on this one, didn’t Trump want the infrastructure bill? Which is absolutely necessary and his only good idea ever? (I love it when the Feds use our tax dollars to fix our nation’s infrastructure. Best money we can spend).
> But McConnell and the rest of those backwards Bozos told him no?


  Speaking of Backwards Bozos and their ballons, 6 years of QE really cut in to the infrastructure bill.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> You’re so jealous, you keep referring to my portfolio (which I haven’t told you much about, but some) as “simulated” while you criticize it.


My cubicle knows a simulation when it reads it.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you have a bad dream last night, coward?


Hi Racist Joe. How's that Wall coming? You still standing in the Standard Brand's parking lot, sipping sterno hoping someone will pull up in a pick-up and get you a little New Year's Eve drinking money?

The diving on the Banco was amazing, thanks for asking. We spent two nice nights in Tulum on the way down as well. Great food, lots of fun with the kids. No raping in sight. Trying to decide if we should hit Whistler for New Years. Can $ is down to .73 and they got lots of snow, but it's been pretty cold and will be busy. Maybe just do Tahoe the week after.

Hope you get a tape'n'scrape by New Years. Otherwise, try drinking anti-freeze. That might take the edge off.

Happy New Year,

Love Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought it was obamas' economy?


It is. And anyone who didn't pop their nut too fast would have ridden it until now, then kicked in a stimulus tax cut that might have carried the artificially juiced growth through 2020. But some folks got no staying power, so Individual 1 the con shot his wad too early, (and frankly, in the wrong hole - it don't trickle down from there) and instead of juicing a slow-steady economy right before election season, he overhyped a warm economy too early, got a big stock bump that was unstustainable since it was built on buybacks and accounting moves (and tax changes) and now it's reverted to form. 

A smart con man would have waited till right now to maximize the political benefit, but Individual 1 the Con is a good con man, but not a good businessman.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> It is. And anyone who didn't pop their nut too fast would have ridden it until now, then kicked in a stimulus tax cut that might have carried the artificially juiced growth through 2020. But some folks got no staying power, so Individual 1 the con shot his wad too early, (and frankly, in the wrong hole - it don't trickle down from there) and instead of juicing a slow-steady economy right before election season, he overhyped a warm economy too early, got a big stock bump that was unstustainable since it was built on buybacks and accounting moves (and tax changes) and now it's reverted to form.
> 
> A smart con man would have waited till right now to maximize the political benefit, but Individual 1 the Con is a good con man, but not a good businessman.


Nothing says over hyped market as well as 6 consecutive years of QE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi Racist Joe. How's that Wall coming? You still standing in the Standard Brand's parking lot, sipping sterno hoping someone will pull up in a pick-up and get you a little New Year's Eve drinking money?
> 
> The diving on the Banco was amazing, thanks for asking. We spent two nice nights in Tulum on the way down as well. Great food, lots of fun with the kids. No raping in sight. Trying to decide if we should hit Whistler for New Years. Can $ is down to .73 and they got lots of snow, but it's been pretty cold and will be busy. Maybe just do Tahoe the week after.
> 
> ...



Manhunt underway after California cop killed; authorities say suspect in US illegally

California authorities are searching for a man who killed a small-town police officer the day after Christmas ... C…

USA Today · 16h


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing says over hyped market as well as 6 consecutive years of QE.


Nothing except, of course, 8 to 9 consecutive years of QE + top end tax cuts and tax "reform" that favors juicing stock prices.

It wasn't hard to predict. In fact, some of us did back in December...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi Racist Joe. How's that Wall coming? You still standing in the Standard Brand's parking lot, sipping sterno hoping someone will pull up in a pick-up and get you a little New Year's Eve drinking money?
> 
> The diving on the Banco was amazing, thanks for asking. We spent two nice nights in Tulum on the way down as well. Great food, lots of fun with the kids. No raping in sight. Trying to decide if we should hit Whistler for New Years. Can $ is down to .73 and they got lots of snow, but it's been pretty cold and will be busy. Maybe just do Tahoe the week after.
> 
> ...




Oakland Mayor Still Has No Regrets About Warning Illegal Immigrants About ICE Raid...Despite These Consequences


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

*Jerome Corsi: FBI, Mueller ‘harassing’ my family*

Right-wing conspiracy theorist Jerome Corsi accused the FBI and special counsel Robert Mueller of “harassing” his family.

During an interview on Fox Business on Wednesday, Corsi said federal agents are needlessly surveilling his family while he is being scrutinized as part of the Russia investigation.

“Right now I’ve got evidence that the FBI and Mueller’s team are now harassing my family,” Corsi said during an interview on “Trish Regan Primetime.” “They are doing door knocks on my stepson. They are parking surveillance vans with two agents in it outside the places where various members of my family work.”

“My children have done nothing wrong,” He added. “My wife, I’ve been married to her for 27 years, and now they’re gonna try to make them criminals? I mean this is harassing my family, it’s beyond bounds, and I won’t stand for it.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

*Trump Ultimatum: Fund Wall Or Southern Border Shuts Down 'Entirely' *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Nothing except, of course, 8 to 9 consecutive years of QE + top end tax cuts and tax "reform" that favors juicing stock prices.
> 
> It wasn't hard to predict. In fact, some of us did back in December...


Tax cuts don't create new money spigot boy.  Only you can do that.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Jerome Corsi: FBI, Mueller ‘harassing’ my family*
> 
> Right-wing conspiracy theorist Jerome Corsi accused the FBI and special counsel Robert Mueller of “harassing” his family.
> 
> ...


Coocoo.

Or, in this case, "Right-wing conspiracy theorist".


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax cuts don't create new money spigot boy.  Only you can do that.


Taxes remove money from circulation.  Therefore, reducing taxes leaves more money.  That concept might involve using negative numbers.  Didn't they get to that in your third-grade education?

Don't feel bad.  I used to read the frequent contributions to the newsgroup sci.math of one "James Harris" who claimed, among other things, that there was something wrong with the definition of the number 7.  Is that your real name?  Or a previous posting name?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3726


A gift from t's Mexican friends, no doubt.  After all, they are paying for it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> A gift from t's Mexican friends, no doubt.  After all, they are paying for it.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Are those t's Mexican friends?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax cuts don't create new money spigot boy.  Only you can do that.


You don't need new money for stimulus, oh shoeless one.

But you know what else doesn't create new money? Threatening to fire your Fed chairman cause he won't give you QEfinity. That's what dumb people who don't understand money do...


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oakland Mayor Still Has No Regrets About Warning Illegal Immigrants About ICE Raid...Despite These Consequences


All the 2A folks can't count to 10, can they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Are those t's Mexican friends?


Shhhh, don't wake them. They are practicing for when they come over here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> All the 2A folks can't count to 10, can they?


Whatever that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

*Pelosi Spending Shutdown at Hawaii Resort...* 
*Maxine Waters in Bahamas...* 
_*President Cancels Florida Trip...*_


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Worst stock market year in the last 10 years.
> Thank you, President Trump!



*Uhmmmm...Excuse me " Messy " financial, but you cannot complain ......You're supposed to*
*be the " Financial " guru according to all of your braggadocios posts you've inundated the *
*forum with over the last few weeks.....You should be able to make money on a down turn as*
*well as a skyrocketing market....*

*You loose a little too much over the last seven to ten days and now the chickens have come home *
*to roost....Hmmmm....?*

*Maybe your Democratic tribesmen shouldn't have pressured Powell so hard to raise rates and *
*tank the economy as it did, you see your boomerang antics have come back and sliced your *
*noggin huh....  *

*Just wait until Pelosi, Schumer and Nadler start their dumb as rocks inquisitions into *
*nothing burgers.....We Americans WILL revolt and it WILL not be pretty.....*

*You think your " Vote Harvesting " tactics went unnoticed, well it didn't and you Democrats*
*WILL pay for your crimes.....Yes You WILL.....!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi Racist Joe. How's that Wall coming? You still standing in the Standard Brand's parking lot, sipping sterno hoping someone will pull up in a pick-up and get you a little New Year's Eve drinking money?
> 
> The diving on the Banco was amazing, thanks for asking. We spent two nice nights in Tulum on the way down as well. Great food, lots of fun with the kids. No raping in sight. Trying to decide if we should hit Whistler for New Years. Can $ is down to .73 and they got lots of snow, but it's been pretty cold and will be busy. Maybe just do Tahoe the week after.
> 
> ...



*Wow ...Democratic Arrogance/Hatred on full display before the Hammer comes down on all of*
*your Progressive/Communist Hero's.....*

*Jan 1, 2019.....EO # 12473*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

*Dem senators to judicial appointee: Why did you join the extremist … Knights of Columbus?*
Ed Morrissey Dec 27, 2018 1:01 PM





The Know-Really-Nothings.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> All the 2A folks can't count to 10, can they?


*Oh we can count.....*













*












Twenty on hand.......
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

*Dem freshman renegades ready to rock boat...

'Did not come to play'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh we can count.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever need more than 10 you are probably dead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Close the border.







*Rising star political journalist, 26, dies from swine flu...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Hi Racist Joe. How's that Wall coming? You still standing in the Standard Brand's parking lot, sipping sterno hoping someone will pull up in a pick-up and get you a little New Year's Eve drinking money?
> 
> The diving on the Banco was amazing, thanks for asking. We spent two nice nights in Tulum on the way down as well. Great food, lots of fun with the kids. No raping in sight. Trying to decide if we should hit Whistler for New Years. Can $ is down to .73 and they got lots of snow, but it's been pretty cold and will be busy. Maybe just do Tahoe the week after.
> 
> ...



*GRAPHIC — Cancun Wraps 2018 with At Least 540 Homicides*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






EFE
28 Dec 201837

3:08
*Three garbage bags containing human remains from at least two victims were discovered dumped in the western section of Cancun on Wednesday morning.*
Breitbart News recently reported that formerly peaceful Cancún continues to experience shocking levels of cartel violence. The previous annual record for murders was smashed in 2018 with 540, as opposed to 2017’s 227.


The most recent find of human remains occurred on Supermanzana 206 after citizens reported the discovery of garbage bags on the side the road, according to local reports. One bag was torn open, exposing a decapitated human head and pair of arms. Once the municipal police arrived, they cordoned off the area and later handed over the scene to the ministerial police of the state attorney general’s office. The bags contained what appeared to be the dismembered bodies of two unknown male victims. Both were apparently tortured and exposed to fire, according to the ministerial police.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever that means.


Racist Joe with the proof in the sterno-pudding.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax cuts don't create new money spigot boy.  Only you can do that.


QE does not create new money either, by the way. Shoeless Bruddah might not have his Austrian syntax as economicallyish sound as he might like.

But Maria is an asset to the abbey, so you have that lederhosen boi.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Is everyone watching the Kurds partner with Assad now to keep the Turks from slaughtering them? You know - the men and women who liberated manbij and raqqa from ISIS with the help of embedded US military? 

Oh boy. This is going to be something. Kurds + Syrian regulars (and Hez and some Rep Guard) against Turkey + some Arab rebel factions... New operation Euphrates.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My cubicle knows a simulation when it reads it.


Except you’re wrong. Hey now that’s a first.
What did you spend your Christmas bonus on?
You’re not gonna believe what mine was...it’s my own company but I still treat it as salary and give myself a W-2 when I take the profits at end of year. Wanna guess how much? It’s my own personal QE!
You can start by taking your annual salary and quadrupling it! And that was just my bonus. What I took the rest of the year was probably 10x what you make.
But you’re the finance expert around here, aren’t you? And I’m the dummy who overpays experts and gets suckered by banks, right?
If you think I’m simulating, try me. Let’s share, mr. expert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Except you’re wrong. Hey now that’s a first.
> What did you spend your Christmas bonus on?
> You’re not gonna believe what mine was...it’s my own company but I still treat it as salary and give myself a W-2 when I take the profits at end of year. Wanna guess how much? It’s my own personal QE!
> You can start by taking your annual salary and quadrupling it! And that was just my bonus. What I took the rest of the year was probably 10x what you make.
> ...


Boy you are an idiot.
Worse than I thought.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dem senators to judicial appointee: Why did you join the extremist … Knights of Columbus?*
> Ed Morrissey Dec 27, 2018 1:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you ever need more than 10 you are probably dead.


*Doesn't hurt to have surplus though.......*

*Standard load for a US Soldier is 210 - 240 for a Rifleman.....*
*Carry 5–7 full magazines for your primary weapon *
*and 3–4 for the secondary weapon.*

*LAPD carry S&W(M&P) approx 5-7 clips at 10 to 15 each.....loose info est.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Doesn't hurt to have surplus though.......*
> 
> *Standard load for a US Soldier is 210 - 240 for a Rifleman.....*
> *Carry 5–7 full magazines for your primary weapon *
> ...


That is a bunch of rounds.
I can't understand some of these shootouts, the cops will fire 80 rounds and hit the guy once in the foot.
They really need to shoot more in training, the bar to qualify is fairly low in most departments I believe.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy you are an idiot.
> Worse than I thought.


When a guy judges everyone (including me) and points fingers at everyone you gotta test his credibility. If he’s a clerk, that’s weird and needs to be called out. What are you, his wingman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> When a guy judges everyone (including me) and points fingers at everyone you gotta test his credibility. If he’s a clerk, that’s weird and needs to be called out. What are you, his wingman?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> When a guy judges everyone (including me) and points fingers at everyone you gotta test his credibility. If he’s a clerk, that’s weird and needs to be called out. What are you, his wingman?


He just gets to you people and it's funny as hell to watch you get all emotional while he stays cool and calm.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He just gets to you people and it's funny as hell to watch you get all emotional while he stays cool and calm.


Can’t argue with that!


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

BTW, if shoeless lederhosen boy or any of the rest of you economicalish jeaniuses ever stop blowing your investment calls, or sterno-chugging all your SNAP money away, and decide to go off to Indonesia on a pilgrimage to Barrack OBummer's (soon to be Locked! Up!) commie islamic indoctrination camp, I highly recommend a side trip up-river in Borneo on a Klotok, especially before the Emirates explained the Panglun Bun airport into an international air-strip. That will change everything. Taking 3 days on the deck of an open boat to see the Oran's (and rapidly deforesting Palm and Mahogany jungle) is amazing.
 

And look, you might even find The Donald! Happy New Year all you wall building, Killary locking-up Einsteins! Kek!!


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He just gets to you people and it's funny as hell to watch you get all emotional while he stays cool and calm.


But he stays cool and calm while calling people liars. Recipe for ugliness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Taxes remove money from circulation.  Therefore, reducing taxes leaves more money.  That concept might involve using negative numbers.  Didn't they get to that in your third-grade education?
> 
> Don't feel bad.  I used to read the frequent contributions to the newsgroup sci.math of one "James Harris" who claimed, among other things, that there was something wrong with the definition of the number 7.  Is that your real name?  Or a previous posting name?


Nice job Pupkin


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You libs are sure a bunch of douchebags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know you don't like black or brown people Joe.  So now what's your problem with white people Joe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Are those t's Mexican friends?


t has no friends, never has . . . that's a big part of his problem.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .......unless the previous president enjoyed 6 years of QE to subsidize the economy that he says he built by creating 9 trillion in liabilities.


Yea... that totally absolves Trumps and Republican's of the trillions they've added to the nations deficit.  Totally solid point Bubs.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice job Pupkin


Shoeless bruddah Otto thinks Powell has a silver-back printer running in his office. Kek.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You don't need new money for stimulus, oh shoeless one.
> 
> But you know what else doesn't create new money? Threatening to fire your Fed chairman cause he won't give you QEfinity. That's what dumb people who don't understand money do...


I wish you geniusʻs were around to tell Obama they donʻt need 9 trillion in new money for stimulus.  Not that the community planner had a clue about monetary policy.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wish you geniusʻs were around to tell Obama they donʻt need 9 trillion in new money for stimulus.  Not that the community planner had a clue about monetary policy.


Lol... talk about stupid.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Except you’re wrong. Hey now that’s a first.
> What did you spend your Christmas bonus on?
> You’re not gonna believe what mine was...it’s my own company but I still treat it as salary and give myself a W-2 when I take the profits at end of year. Wanna guess how much? It’s my own personal QE!
> You can start by taking your annual salary and quadrupling it! And that was just my bonus. What I took the rest of the year was probably 10x what you make.
> ...


*You're full of shit as the Christmas Goose of past.....*

*One shit talkin Double wide dwellin Diet Coke swillin pop corn munchin credit card maxxin tool.....*

*Aww hell....go on, we need some entertainment....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> QE does not create new money either, by the way. Shoeless Bruddah might not have his Austrian syntax as economicallyish sound as he might like.
> 
> But Maria is an asset to the abbey, so you have that lederhosen boi.


Sorry spigot boy.  Youʻre still funded and not a part of the Shutdown.  Without new money the world would have plunged in to another depression.  Just ask messy.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're full of shit as the Christmas Goose of past.....*
> 
> *One shit talkin Double wide dwellin Diet Coke swillin pop corn munchin credit card maxxin tool.....*
> 
> *Aww hell....go on, we need some entertainment....*


Don’t you have an Alex Jones podcast to listen to?


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wish you geniusʻs were around to tell Obama they donʻt need 9 trillion in new money for stimulus.  Not that the community planner had a clue about monetary policy.


It’s geniuses, that’s the plural. 
Thanks, Ignatius!


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm saying are you ok with the current number of illegal criminals that cross our borders every day?


Regardless of how I feel about illegals... not sure what it says about spending billions on a wall across open expanses of desert?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sorry spigot boy.  Youʻre still funded and not a part of the Shutdown.  Without new money the world would have plunged in to another depression.  Just ask messy.


You must be using the old guttenburg press, lederhosen boi. Or the Fed's keeping that thing hidden in the Free Mason dungeon. Kek.

Meanwhile, here come the commies to the heart of the mountains!

https://www.denverpost.com/2018/12/28/colorado-public-health-insurance-legislation/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> But he stays cool and calm while calling people liars. Recipe for ugliness.


You are the only one calling people derogatory names.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the only one calling people derogatory names.


Incorrect. Referring to “simulations” is just a fancy way of saying someone is lying


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wish you geniusʻs were around to tell Obama they donʻt need 9 trillion in new money for stimulus.  Not that the community planner had a clue about monetary policy.


The one where Lederhosen boi thinks OBummer was "printing" QE "money... "

No wonder he can't afford health insurance premiums (or shoes.)

Bummer won't be able to "print" that QE money once we Lock! Him! Up! Kek


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We all know you don't like black or brown people Joe.  So now what's your problem with white people Joe?


I love everyone, except illegals. Don't you think it's odd for the head of the first and only sanctuary state to be complaining about the racist dark people running his own party?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> But he stays cool and calm while calling people liars. Recipe for ugliness.


There are some serious psychological issues on display in here. At best dizzy is delusional, no doubt both grandiose and persecutory in nature.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Incorrect. Referring to “simulations” is just a fancy way of saying someone is lying


I think you are being just a bit sensitive.
Why don't we all meet up and you can buy us some steaks and some cocktails?


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are some serious psychological issues on display in here. At best dizzy is delusional, no doubt both grandiose and persecutory in nature.


Thank you, that’s helpful. His illness makes him less despicable. Ignatius J. Reilly has a statue in New Orleans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are some serious psychological issues on display in here. At best dizzy is delusional, no doubt both grandiose and persecutory in nature.


You haven't a clue. No news here.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love everyone, except illegals. Don't you think it's odd for the head of the first and only sanctuary state to be complaining about the racist dark people running his own party?


Oh... you didn't actually read the article you posted about Jerry Brown.  Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Regardless of how I feel about illegals... not sure what it says about spending billions on a wall across open expanses of desert?


Have you ever seen what the government spends money on? I believe 5 billion in 1/10 of 1% of the budget. A fence across the desert just might save some of the illegals lives, they do find quite a few dead out there.
BTW, how do you feel about illegals?
It seems you really don't care to answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh... you didn't actually read the article you posted about Jerry Brown.  Lol.


I read enough to get that out of it.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read enough to get that out of it.


lol...  
Listen Joe, maybe it's time for you to go back to the Tom Foley, self-loathing I hate gay people cuz I'm a Republican posts.  You know, because talking about current events doesn't seem to be your thing.  Think I speak for everyone when I say who else isn't ready for one of those good old Sheriff Joe homoerotic posts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... talk about stupid.


There you go again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol...
> Listen Joe, maybe it's time for you to go back to the Tom Foley, self-loathing I hate gay people cuz I'm a Republican posts.  You know, because talking about current events doesn't seem to be your thing.  Think I speak for everyone when I say who else isn't ready for one of those good old Sheriff Joe homoerotic posts?


You really know everything don't you, isn't it about time to put someone on ignore?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Except you’re wrong. Hey now that’s a first.
> What did you spend your Christmas bonus on?
> You’re not gonna believe what mine was...it’s my own company but I still treat it as salary and give myself a W-2 when I take the profits at end of year. Wanna guess how much? It’s my own personal QE!
> You can start by taking your annual salary and quadrupling it! And that was just my bonus. What I took the rest of the year was probably 10x what you make.
> ...


Why?  I already know you 're not getting any income from your home if it's not a rental.  You don't need experts to know that.  Or do you still?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really know everything don't you, isn't it about time to put someone on ignore?


Ahh... right.  The problem is me, not that you're political party forces you to live life on the down low.  Solid point Brokeback.  
Imagine how wonderful the world would be if gay republicans like you didnt' have to hide in the closet?


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is a bunch of rounds.
> I can't understand some of these shootouts, the cops will fire 80 rounds and hit the guy once in the foot.
> They really need to shoot more in training, the bar to qualify is fairly low in most departments I believe.



*You are correct......*

* LE/Military acquaintances are all marksmen on the ranges......can't speak for their*
*" active " shooting....not that anyone would want that record willingly.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> When a guy judges everyone (including me) and points fingers at everyone you gotta test his credibility. If he’s a clerk, that’s weird and needs to be called out. What are you, his wingman?



*" Messy "......are you gunna cry....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Thank you, that’s helpful. His illness makes him less despicable. Ignatius J. Reilly has a statue in New Orleans.


Now you are taking diagnosis from rat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> When a guy judges everyone (including me) and points fingers at everyone you gotta test his credibility. If he’s a clerk, that’s weird and needs to be called out. What are you, his wingman?


Why do you feel judged?  The world is full of people like you who think their homes are an asset.  That's why ARM's were so popular.  But feel free to buy more and more equity each month. lol!


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you are taking diagnosis from rat?


Diagnosis?  lol...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... right.  The problem is me, not that you're political party forces you to live life on the down low.  Solid point Brokeback.
> Imagine how wonderful the world would be if gay republicans like you didnt' have to hide in the closet?


We are the big tent party, not the big closet party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Diagnosis?  lol...


Sorry. I have too many of you on the line..


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are the big tent party, not the big closet party.


At least when I point out you're plainly a gay man, you don't freak out and spend the next three days ranting about how un-gay you are.  
I call that progress.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Incorrect. Referring to “simulations” is just a fancy way of saying someone is lying


No it's not.  It's a great way for you to learn without having to pay tuition to Fries U to learn this stuff.  Clerks work for free.  Especially when the government is shutdown.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are some serious psychological issues on display in here. At best dizzy is delusional, no doubt both grandiose and persecutory in nature.



*You are the main specimen.....shall we start with your childhood dear Rodent...... *

*Now about that grown man who used to by beer for you....the confession was to the forum.....*

*It troubles you.....go on...let it out.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> But he stays cool and calm while calling people liars. Recipe for ugliness.


Are you not confident in who you are that you have to constantly tell us how rich you are.....Mr. Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> The one where Lederhosen boi thinks OBummer was "printing" QE "money... "
> 
> No wonder he can't afford health insurance premiums (or shoes.)
> 
> Bummer won't be able to "print" that QE money once we Lock! Him! Up! Kek


They did away with the printers in 2008.  All electronic like your Spigot.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> At least when I point out you're plainly a gay man, you don't freak out and spend the next three days ranting about how un-gay you are.
> I call that progress.


*Isn't the proper term for " Gay "a synonym of jovial/ happy....*

*Must I always have to correct you.....come on Tiny " T "....*
*you're exposing some inner misdirected desires again.*

*Some days he's happy*

*Some days he's un-happy*

*You just don't understand proper english......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really know everything don't you, isn't it about time to put someone on ignore?


No kidding.  Wonder what his name will be when he comes back from the safe space.  I can't wrap myself in bubble wrap anymore.  I'm getting a rash.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you are being just a bit sensitive.
> Why don't we all meet up and you can buy us some steaks and some cocktails?


Stop!!  You're persecuting him


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Thank you, that’s helpful. His illness makes him less despicable. Ignatius J. Reilly has a statue in New Orleans.


Does it generate any net income?


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

*" Messy " income is fantasy speculated and squandered thru projected asset borrowing....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> At least when I point out you're plainly a gay man, you don't freak out and spend the next three days ranting about how un-gay you are.
> I call that progress.


Sound like you have something against the gays.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No kidding.  Wonder what his name will be when he comes back from the safe space.  I can't wrap myself in bubble wrap anymore.  I'm getting a rash.


Facts are like flying shards of glass to these people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stop!!  You're persecuting him


I just figured he might need a right off before the end of the year.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sound like you have something against the gays.



*Tiny " T " appears to be quite unhappy at being discreetly happy....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you not confident in who you are that you have to constantly tell us how rich you are.....Mr. Trump?


CRA CRA.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stop!!  You're persecuting him


It would be persecution. The poor guy’s personality doesn’t suggest anything but boredom.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you not confident in who you are that you have to constantly tell us how rich you are.....Mr. Trump?


Actually, I’m so confident in who you are not, that I feel the need to remind you, as you opine arrogantly and condescendingly on subjects of which you know so little. But the point about it being a mental health issue with you is well taken...


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No it's not.  It's a great way for you to learn without having to pay tuition to Fries U to learn this stuff.  Clerks work for free.  Especially when the government is shutdown.


The government is always shut down on Fridays.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> It would be persecution. The poor guy’s personality doesn’t suggest anything but boredom.


Says the so called multi millionaire on the socal soccer forum.
Too Funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> The government is always shut down on Fridays.


Now you are quoting him, looks like he is swaying you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> It would be persecution. The poor guy’s personality doesn’t suggest anything but boredom.


Kinda "messed" up isn't it?


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you feel judged?  The world is full of people like you who think their homes are an asset.  That's why ARM's were so popular.  But feel free to buy more and more equity each month. lol!


What’s an ARM?
It’s plain that people like you are operating under different assumptions...like maybe how to draw up loans and act responsibly toward Section 8 housing purchases. Wealth accumulation is not in your vocabulary, you’re concerned about different things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Actually, I’m so confident in who you are not, that I feel the need to remind you, as you opine arrogantly and condescendingly on subjects of which you know so little. But the point about it being a mental health issue with you is well taken...


I know you have no net income on your home.  Facts are often re-defined as arrogant and  condescending amongst you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the so called multi millionaire on the socal soccer forum.
> Too Funny.


The multi millionaires that I know are not on this forum.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The multi millionaires that I know are not on this forum.


You don’t know me and besides, you forget I have offered to prove it.
Hard to believe, ain’t it? 
You’d rather believe that I make up specifics about my tax bill, housing purchases and sales, etc.
Whatever makes you feel good in your looney bin.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> The government is always shut down on Fridays.


*As is a portion of your Cerebral Cortex.....and not just on " Friya's Day "......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> What’s an ARM?
> It’s plain that people like you are operating under different assumptions...like maybe how to draw up loans and act responsibly toward Section 8 housing purchases. Wealth accumulation is not in your vocabulary, you’re concerned about different things.


Why are you concerned?


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> What’s an ARM?
> It’s plain that people like you are operating under different assumptions...like maybe how to draw up loans and act responsibly toward Section 8 housing purchases. Wealth accumulation is not in your vocabulary, you’re concerned about different things.



*Oh my......" Messy " is concerned he's been putting deodo some where it doesn't belong...*

*Adjustable*
*Rating*
*Messy*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> What’s an ARM?
> It’s plain that people like you are operating under different assumptions...like maybe how to draw up loans and act responsibly toward Section 8 housing purchases. Wealth accumulation is not in your vocabulary, you’re concerned about different things.


You're kidding about the ARM question....right?


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're kidding about the ARM question....right?



*No he's ( It's ) not.........SoCal JC system gave him ( It ) the " tools " ....he ( It ) sold the books for ganja.*

*Now he's ( It's ) fantasizing on a Soccer Forum because the dues are beyond reach for Jr's much*
*needed training.......Focus on the kid " Messy " financial....you'll find a way to pay !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> You don’t know me and besides, you forget I have offered to prove it.
> Hard to believe, ain’t it?
> You’d rather believe that I make up specifics about my tax bill, housing purchases and sales, etc.
> Whatever makes you feel good in your looney bin.


If your mortgage payment seems an asset to you, then so be it.  Who am I to tell you otherwise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> You don’t know me and besides, you forget I have offered to prove it.
> Hard to believe, ain’t it?
> You’d rather believe that I make up specifics about my tax bill, housing purchases and sales, etc.
> Whatever makes you feel good in your looney bin.


Simulations require specifics too.  Otherwise they wouldn't be simulations.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If your mortgage payment seems an asset to you, then so be it.  Who am I to tell you otherwise.


Real property=asset. 
Mortgage=liability.
Stock=asset.
Credit card debt=liability
Art=asset.
Debt to gallery=liability.
Accounts receivable=asset.
Lease obligation=liability.

These are called “examples” of things that go on a “financial statement.”


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They did away with the printers in 2008.  All electronic like your Spigot.


Oh good. Wouldn't want the Fed "printing" money the old fashioned way...

You're a true economicallish jeanius, no doubts.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Here's a suggestion.

If you are ever named executor of someone's estate and they own a "domicile", try not putting it in the list of assets.

See how that goes over with the probate judge (and any heirs.) 

Then tell us again about your economicalish jeaniousity. (and don't forget to list the Fed's printing press as an asset too! Oh, and your lederhosen, strudel boi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Real property=asset.
> Mortgage=liability.
> Stock=asset.
> Credit card debt=liability
> ...


Income statement and balance sheet to be more specific.  No wonder you hire professionals.  Your next mortgage payment on your home is due.  Expecting any net income from your home?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh good. Wouldn't want the Fed "printing" money the old fashioned way...
> 
> You're a true economicallish jeanius, no doubts.


The Treasury still prints money on the Federal Reserves (Fed) authorization though.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

O


Friesland said:


> Here's a suggestion.
> 
> If you are ever named executor of someone's estate and they own a "domicile", try not putting it in the list of assets.
> 
> ...


The probate judge is an Obama judge and the QE inflated the domicile it’s still not an asset.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Income statement and balance sheet to be more specific.  No wonder you hire professionals.  Your next mortgage payment on your home is due.  Expecting any net income from your home?


I’m just grateful that my deductible 3.15% interest payment allows me to capture all my asset appreciation, while the money I haven’t used to buy my house is out there making about 7-9% every year.
Love my mortgage...cheapest money I can buy to pay for the best assets I own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The multi millionaires that I know are not on this forum.


You mean besides me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Here's a suggestion.
> 
> If you are ever named executor of someone's estate and they own a "domicile", try not putting it in the list of assets.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by own?  No mortgage?  Every spigot boy should know that the Feds assets were MBS's, lederhosens full of MBS's.  But they've been selling those MBS assets off to tighten the money supply which has resulted in rising interest rates.  But I know that a good little Spigot boy knows these things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean besides me.


How could I forget.  Messy has been keeping me busy.  How's the Beef Jerky market share coming along


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> I’m just grateful that my deductible 3.15% interest payment allows me to capture all my asset appreciation, while the money I haven’t used to buy my house is out there making about 7-9% every year.
> Love my mortgage...cheapest money I can buy to pay for the best assets I own.


Sounds like a match made in heaven.  The bank collects money every month at about 9 times your interest rate of 3.15% according to the amortization schedule for 840k at 3.15% with only 10 years left even gratuitously assuming you were always at 3.15% without refi, which you did for 100k of education.  I didn't account for that to show that you're still easily near 30% in interest payments a month!  Sounds like your simulation is wreaking of asset-ness.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What do you mean by own?  No mortgage?  Every spigot boy should know that the Feds assets were MBS's, lederhosens full of MBS's.  But they've been selling those MBS assets off to tighten the money supply which has resulted in rising interest rates.  But I know that a good little Spigot boy knows these things.


You don’t know what “own” means? Why do I have to always explain to you? How come you know so little? When you have the grant deed, you “own” the house. When you have the trust deed, you are the “lender” on the house. It’s not complicated, as I keep trying to explain to you so you can stop being so poor.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What do you mean by own?  No mortgage?  Every spigot boy should know that the Feds assets were MBS's, lederhosens full of MBS's.  But they've been selling those MBS assets off to tighten the money supply which has resulted in rising interest rates.  But I know that a good little Spigot boy knows these things.


What do I mean by "own?" Come on economical jeanius. It's a three letter word. Did you not know that some "domiciles" come without mortgages? Or that you can pay them off? Or that even if there is a mortgage, if the value of the "domicile" is more than the mortgage and fees, there is a positive value to the domicile?

And the mortgage is immaterial in the example anyway. You think you can tell the judge: "I didn't list the "domicile" as an asset because it has a mortgage." And how did you list the liabilities, my clever lederhosen boi?

Now, where does the Fed get it's ink to print that money you think they print? At the magic fed ink store?

I'm starting to think you know less about spigots than the good-hair guy, who at least is a spigot professional.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a match made in heaven.  The bank collects money every month at about 9 times your interest rate of 3.15% according to the amortization schedule for 840k at 3.15% with only 10 years left even gratuitously assuming you were always at 3.15% without refi, which you did for 100k of education.  I didn't account for that to show that you're still easily near 30% in interest payments a month!  Sounds like your simulation is wreaking of asset-ness.


Poor thing. Again you have no idea what you’re talking about, lost in complication and missing the forest for the trees. Sounds fancy, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How could I forget.  Messy has been keeping me busy.  How's the Beef Jerky market share coming along


Absolutely marvellous old boy, about to go national you know.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 28, 2018)

meanwhile, the winning just won't stop!

https://www.farmonline.com.au/story/5804723/us-wheat-sector-spooked-by-tpp/?cs=4698


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Friesland said:


> What do I mean by "own?" Come on economical jeanius. It's a three letter word. Did you not know that some "domiciles" come without mortgages? Or that you can pay them off? Or that even if there is a mortgage, if the value of the "domicile" is more than the mortgage and fees, there is a positive value to the domicile?
> 
> And the mortgage is immaterial in the example anyway. You think you can tell the judge: "I didn't list the "domicile" as an asset because it has a mortgage." And how did you list the liabilities, my clever lederhosen boi?
> 
> ...


I had to ask because most of you think that "the mortgage is immaterial in the example anyway".  It's quite material though because without it, we aren't having this conversation.  I did know that some domiciles come without mortgages...just like some horses come with a horn on their head.  Paying a mortgage off over 30 years is dumb.  Ask messy.  He didn't get rich by paying off mortgages over thirty years.  There has always been positive value to messy's domicile from day one.  Just zero net income from that unrealized positive value.  The Fed creates ink out of thin air, just like money spigot boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Poor thing. Again you have no idea what you’re talking about, lost in complication and missing the forest for the trees. Sounds fancy, though.


Sounds like you're confused.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I had to ask because most of you think that "the mortgage is immaterial in the example anyway".  It's quite material though because without it, we aren't having this conversation.  I did know that some domiciles come without mortgages...just like some horses come with a horn on their head.  Paying a mortgage off over 30 years is dumb.  Ask messy.  He didn't get rich by paying off mortgages over thirty years.  There has always been positive value to messy's domicile from day one.  Just zero net income from that unrealized positive value.  The Fed creates ink out of thin air, just like money spigot boy.


To me, there are few things worse than being a landlord...some things are more important than “net income.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> You don’t know what “own” means? Why do I have to always explain to you? How come you know so little? When you have the grant deed, you “own” the house. When you have the trust deed, you are the “lender” on the house. It’s not complicated, as I keep trying to explain to you so you can stop being so poor.


Why would your lender be poor.  You're still paying 27% interest payments a month on the house that you own.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> To me, there are few things worse than being a landlord...some things are more important than “net income.”


Absolutely.  Time Value of Money is King.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would your lender be poor.  You're still paying 27% interest payments a month on the house that you own.


Because if I laid out big chunks of money at a very low interest rate, I would stay poor. That’s the bank’s problem. I’m just buying a house that grows in value and provides me with housing at a very low interest rate. The bank’s money is too cheap to be a good investment. It’s probably break-even for them because they make money off me in other areas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Because if I laid out big chunks of money at a very low interest rate, I would stay poor. That’s the bank’s problem. I’m just buying a house that grows in value and provides me with housing at a very low interest rate. The bank’s money is too cheap to be a good investment. It’s probably break-even for them because they make money off me in other areas.


Your amortization schedule says otherwise.  Like you said.  Being a landlord sucks, but that's where you actually own an income producing asset.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your amortization schedule says otherwise.  Like you said.  Being a landlord sucks, but that's where you actually own an income producing asset.


1. The amortization schedule doesn’t say otherwise. Only you do. 2. My saved rent is my net income. And that’s a lot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> 1. The amortization schedule doesn’t say otherwise. Only you do. 2. My saved rent is my net income. And that’s a lot.


1.  Your lender is good with that reasoning. lol! 2. See number 1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> 1. The amortization schedule doesn’t say otherwise. Only you do. 2. My saved rent is my net income. And that’s a lot.


Pardon me, do you have any grey poupon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

×

_Oh Goodie: FBI Says A Record Number Of Illegal Tried To Purchase Guns This Year
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | December 29, 2018








There are a variety of factors that can prohibit you from owning firearms. If you’re convicted of a violent crime, like assault, domestic abuse/violence, a dishonorable discharge from the military, or being in this country illegally. That’s the most obvious one, and it also tops the list of the reasons why someone was rejected for a firearms purchase through the National Instant Background Check System. The FBI is reporting that a record number of illegals tired to purchase firearms this year. Over seven million illegals tried to purchase guns. Those who were adjudicated for mental health were the runners up in the prohibited category, with over 5.6 million rejected NICS checks (via Washington Examiner):


The National Instant Criminal Background Check System said that it rejected 7,836,600 planned purchases from “illegal/unlawful alien” as of 2018. And that was at the end of November. Christmas purchases of guns are typically high and were not included.

That number has been increasing in recent years.

[…]

The full list of prohibited categories and NICS catches:

Illegal/unauthorized alien: 7,836,600. 

Adjudicated mental health: 5,637,317. 

Convicted of a crime punishable by more than one year or a misdemeanor punishable by more than two years: 3,833,213. 

State prohibitor: 1,267,285. 

Misdemeanor crime of domestic violence conviction: 174,388. 

Under indictment: 128,214. 

Protection/restraining order for domestic violence: 74,014. 

Renounced U.S. citizenship: 46,346. 

Unlawful user/addicted to controlled substance: 46,320. 

Dishonorable discharge: 16,485. 

Fugitive from justice: 1,919.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Vape Store Clerk Has Meltdown over Customer Wearing Trump Shirt
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/28/vape-store-clerk-has-meltdown-over-customer-wearing-trump-shirt/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiyrIy0mMXfAhUDXq0KHWkYBUcQqUMwBHoECAsQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3OJI16Aviijos4oW0jd5PL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Trump’s China trade strategy is #winning
DECEMBER 29, 2018
President Trump took a brilliant, gutsy step in confronting China over its parasitic trade strategy, and the signs today are unmistakable that he made...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/trumps_china_trade_strategy_is_winning.html


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I had to ask because most of you think that "the mortgage is immaterial in the example anyway".  It's quite material though because without it, we aren't having this conversation.  I did know that some domiciles come without mortgages...just like some horses come with a horn on their head.  Paying a mortgage off over 30 years is dumb.  Ask messy.  He didn't get rich by paying off mortgages over thirty years.  There has always been positive value to messy's domicile from day one.  Just zero net income from that unrealized positive value.  The Fed creates ink out of thin air, just like money spigot boy.


You are more full of BS than our Individual 1 the Con, shoeless lederhosen boi. And for the record, the Fed has no printing press, electronic or otherwise.

And the idea that paying off a mortgage over 30 years is "dumb" means you think our Individual 1 the Con is a bigger moron than even I do, as he carries more mortgage debt than 99% of the humans in existence.

This is a stupid argument. No court in the land would not consider a "domicile" you "own" - even if it's underwater - as an asset (except if it's protected under homestead laws etc. But even then it's considered a protected asset not "not an asset.") Only an economicalish idiot  would suggest that.

And borrowing money at 3 to 6% for 30 years to buy a "domicile" has been a fantastic path to financial independence for millions of folks, especially in California... but sure, you keep renting and hoping to scrape together some money for that very expensive health insurance premium...

You really do make me kek. I give you that.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would your lender be poor.  You're still paying 27% interest payments a month on the house that you own.


Coocoo.


----------



## seuss (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _Oh Goodie: FBI Says A Record Number Of Illegal Tried To Purchase Guns This Year_






There was a VERY important note that was added to the quoted  and purposefully misleading article:

“CORRECTION: An earlier version of this story said the numbers were of attempted purchases. The report is of "active records" of those barred. Washington Secrets regrets the error. “


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Math


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Math


D-


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1.  Your lender is good with that reasoning. lol! 2. See number 1


Excellent. Everybody wins!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You are more full of BS than our Individual 1 the Con, shoeless lederhosen boi. And for the record, the Fed has no printing press, electronic or otherwise.
> 
> And the idea that paying off a mortgage over 30 years is "dumb" means you think our Individual 1 the Con is a bigger moron than even I do, as he carries more mortgage debt than 99% of the humans in existence.
> 
> ...


Of course the court considers a house an asset.  For the bank.  They get paid first like they have been throughout the loan process.  Everybody else gets paid next if there are any proceeds after all liabilities have been paid.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Excellent. Everybody wins!


Right.  But only one pays.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> D-


F


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> F


I didn't want to be that cruel, but if you insist ... OK, you got an F.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't want to be that cruel, but if you insist ... OK, you got an F.


..for Folgers?  No thanks.  Feel free to divide monthly interest by the total monthly payment in the amortization schedule.  You might learn something.  I might bump you up to an E for effort.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  But only one pays.


Nope. Both do. “Economical Jenious.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Nope. Both do. “Economical Jenious.”


The bank pays you value? Lmao!  Put that on your income statement.  Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

seuss said:


> There was a VERY important note that was added to the quoted  and purposefully misleading article:
> 
> “CORRECTION: An earlier version of this story said the numbers were of attempted purchases. The report is of "active records" of those barred. Washington Secrets regrets the error. “


I wonder how many were successful? How many illegals attempting are ok with you? If they weren't here we wouldn't even have to talk about it.
Send them all back.
Every last one of the disease ridden, murdering raping, plague on decent society criminals.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ..for Folgers?  No thanks.  Feel free to divide monthly interest by the total monthly payment in the amortization schedule.  You might learn something.  I might bump you up to an E for effort.


You apparently don't know that the words "interest rate" already have mathematical, legal, and accounting meanings to the civilized world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> You apparently don't know that the words "interest rate" already have mathematical, legal, and accounting meanings to the civilized world.


Yes they do.  Now do the exercise and see how much of your monthly payment goes to interest in an amortization schedule.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they do.  Now do the exercise and see how much of your monthly payment goes to interest in an amortization schedule.


Coocoo


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The bank pays you value? Lmao!  Put that on your income statement.  Kek!


We can disagree on whether fronting me 80% of my house value, taking 0% of the house’s appreciation and letting me pay off at only 3+ percent over a long time is “paying me value.” My experience suggests that it’s excellent value. 
I’m grateful for the opportunity every day and even more so when I sell!


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they do.  Now do the exercise and see how much of your monthly payment goes to interest in an amortization schedule.


Why do you care so much how much of my payments is interest? I get all of the increase in asset value anyway and I deduct the interest, not the principal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo


You apparently don't know that the words "amortization achedule” already have mathematical, legal, and accounting meanings to the civilized world.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You apparently don't know that the words "amortization achedule” already have mathematical, legal, and accounting meanings to the civilized world.


Yes, they do (assuming you meant s, not a).  Why are you ignoring them?


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You apparently don't know that the words "amortization achedule” already have mathematical, legal, and accounting meanings to the civilized world.


Ya know, home ownership isn’t for everyone. You seem not to like the deal that’s offered by banks (I.e. secured mortgages)  as being too good for the bank and, I guess by extension, not good enough for you. So you should avoid it.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course the court considers a house an asset.  For the bank.  They get paid first like they have been throughout the loan process.  Everybody else gets paid next if there are any proceeds after all liabilities have been paid.  Kek!


You're an idiot. I've been executor on estates. One does not list the "domicile" as a bank asset. I've had to sue folks who have used bankruptcy protection. The court does not require the bankrupt protected party to list "domicile" as a "bank asset."

There is "asset" - the "domicile."
And "Liability" - any mortgage/HELOC or other note secured by the "domicile."

But then again, you think the Fed owns a printing press, so, not surprising you don't understand how that works, shoeless lederhosen boi.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're an idiot. I've been executor on estates. One does not list the "domicile" as a bank asset. I've had to sue folks who have used bankruptcy protection. The court does not require the bankrupt protected party to list "domicile" as a "bank asset."
> 
> There is "asset" - the "domicile."
> And "Liability" - any mortgage/HELOC or other note secured by the "domicile."
> ...


Poor guy must have tried buying a house once and got “throwed out” by the dastardly bankers! So ever since he thinks the bank owns people’s houses. How’s that dust bowl era treating you, Iz? Not so great, huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes, they do (assuming you meant s, not a).  Why are you ignoring them?


Show me.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

BTW the calculation on whether it makes more financial sense to rent vs. buying is easy to make.

The "break even point" even absent appreciation is generally 4 to 8 years depending on rent and upkeep costs.

Almost anyone staying in their "domicile" more than 10 years will find it cheaper to own than to rent.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me.


you can just get the fed to print you money to pay for a "domicile." How can you lose?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Poor guy must have tried buying a house once and got “throwed out” by the dastardly bankers! So ever since he thinks the bank owns people’s houses. How’s that dust bowl era treating you, Iz? Not so great, huh?


If you buy the standard 20% in equity at closing, its hard to get “throwed out” if youʻre making payments according to your amortization schedule.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> you can just get the fed to print you money to pay for a "domicile." How can you lose?


They called it a housing crisis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> You're an idiot. I've been executor on estates. One does not list the "domicile" as a bank asset. I've had to sue folks who have used bankruptcy protection. The court does not require the bankrupt protected party to list "domicile" as a "bank asset."
> 
> There is "asset" - the "domicile."
> And "Liability" - any mortgage/HELOC or other note secured by the "domicile."
> ...


The executor doesnʻt determine what an asset is.  That is already done by those that designated you as an executor.  Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Ya know, home ownership isn’t for everyone. You seem not to like the deal that’s offered by banks (I.e. secured mortgages)  as being too good for the bank and, I guess by extension, not good enough for you. So you should avoid it.


Actually I do consider my liability to have unrealized value.  You just call it an asset with value.  Whatever works for you works even better for the bank.  In case you havenʻt noticed.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually I do consider my liability to have unrealized value.  You just call it an asset with value.  Whatever works for you works even better for the bank.  In case you havenʻt noticed.


Whatever that means.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> BTW the calculation on whether it makes more financial sense to rent vs. buying is easy to make.
> 
> The "break even point" even absent appreciation is generally 4 to 8 years depending on rent and upkeep costs.
> 
> Almost anyone staying in their "domicile" more than 10 years will find it cheaper to own than to rent.


I don’t think he will understand that. He’s too fixated on the bank’s good deal. LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Whatever that means.


1.  It means that homes that you bought in the past would have had the same value whether you called them a liability or an asset.  2.  A rental ,a.k.a an asset, might net you some monthly income too, prior to the sale.  3.  A non-rental has unrealized value.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1.  It means that homes that you bought in the past would have had the same value whether you called them a liability or an asset.  2.  A rental ,a.k.a an asset, might net you some monthly income too, prior to the sale.  3.  A non-rental has unrealized value.


1. So true! For that matter, whether you called them a chair or a table! They just happen to be assets. Valuable ones.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> I don’t think he will understand that. He’s too fixated on the bank’s good deal. LOL.


You're paying the bank according to an amortization schedule so you don't have to pay rent.  A savings you say?  Not if the landlord is trying to net some income.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're paying the bank according to an amortization schedule so you don't have to pay rent.  A savings you say?  Not if the landlord is trying to net some income.


As I suspected, you didn’t understand fries’ point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> 1. So true! For that matter, whether you called them a chair or a table! They just happen to be assets. Valuable ones.


Actually, if you had paid attention, either a chair and a chair or a table and a table.  Like comparisons are always more accurate although they typically aren't financed unless they're made of gold, silver, platinum, or ivory or copper for that matter.  And they don't have to be assets to be valuable.  Right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> As I suspected, you didn’t understand fries’ point.


I don't think Fries understood his point.  So you know what that means.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't think Fries understood his point.  So you know what that means.


Actually he did. He simply compared the relative economic benefits of home ownership vs rental.
He did not include any values to the mortgage lender or the landlord, therefore you could not comprehend the comparison. As I had stated would be the case.

Let me ask you a question. If the bank were to sell my mortgage today and I were to sell my house, who would get more money, me or the bank? You know the assumptions.
 Would the seller who gets more money in exchange have the more valuable asset?


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually, if you had paid attention, either a chair and a chair or a table and a table.  Like comparisons are always more accurate although they typically aren't financed unless they're made of gold, silver, platinum, or ivory or copper for that matter.  And they don't have to be assets to be valuable.  Right?


You’re losing the plot here. Speak English. “Like comparisons...aren’t financed...” What?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Actually he did. He simply compared the relative economic benefits of home ownership vs rental.
> He did not include any values to the mortgage lender or the landlord, therefore you could not comprehend the comparison. As I had stated would be the case.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. If the bank were to sell my mortgage today and I were to sell my house, who would get more money, me or the bank? You know the assumptions.
> Would the seller who gets more money in exchange have the more valuable asset?


Over the last 20 years you have given a bank 860k.  More than you borrowed.  That doesnʻt include your 20% downpayment or the home insurace, property tax, hoa, mello roos, etc. that you pay to other than the bank. They, doesnʻt matter which bank, immediately lent out your down payment and monthly payments for the last 20 years because your dollars were more valuable 20 years ago then they are today.  The lender easily makes more than you over 20 years.  But youʻre happy with what you make and that is all that matters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> You’re losing the plot here. Speak English.


Okay.  But Iʻm not the one comparing chairs to tables.  Just sayin’


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Over the last 20 years you have given a bank 860k.  More than you borrowed.  That doesnʻt include your 20% downpayment or the home insurace, property tax, hoa, mello roos, etc. that you pay to other than the bank. They, doesnʻt matter which bank, immediately lent out your down payment and monthly payments for the last 20 years because your dollars were more valuable 20 years ago then they are today.  The lender easily makes more than you over 20 years.  But youʻre happy with what you make and that is all that matters.


Wrong again, sailor. The bank didn’t get my down payment, did you not know that? They loaned 80% of the money for the purchase and the seller received 100%. Am I really having to explain  this to you? You think the bank received the down payment to loan out???!!! And you can’t answer the question of whether the bank (which still owns my mortgage, by the way) or I currently have a more valuable asset to sell? Losing the plot, economical jenious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Wrong again, sailor. The bank didn’t get my down payment, did you not know that? They loaned 80% of the money for the purchase and the seller received 100%. Am I really having to explain  this to you? You think the bank received the down payment to loan out???!!! And you can’t answer the question of whether the bank (which still owns my mortgage, by the way) or I currently have a more valuable asset to sell? Losing the plot, economical jenious.


So you gave the 20% to other than the bank?  I'm sure the bank was happy to have you pay PMI if that's the case.  Or did espola negotiate a better deal amongst numerous options for you.  Or maybe spigot boy gave you the Fed Funds rate after espola annualized an already annualized rate?  The bank has been lending out your money for the last 20 years.  Their asset has been consistently more valuable for 20 years thanks to your monthly interest payments.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Actually he did. He simply compared the relative economic benefits of home ownership vs rental.
> He did not include any values to the mortgage lender or the landlord, therefore you could not comprehend the comparison. As I had stated would be the case.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. If the bank were to sell my mortgage today and I were to sell my house, who would get more money, me or the bank? You know the assumptions.
> Would the seller who gets more money in exchange have the more valuable asset?



*What Real Estate classes are you taking......*
*Why ?*
*Because you're wasting money.*
*Why ?*
*Because you're telegraphing the cumulative Idiocracy you've acquired thus far.*
*What's the solution ?*
*STFU, stop bragging and study......*


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you gave the 20% to other than the bank?  I'm sure the bank was happy to have you pay PMI if that's the case.  Or did espola negotiate a better deal amongst numerous options for you.  Or maybe spigot boy gave you the Fed Funds rate after espola annualized an already annualized rate?  The bank has been lending out your money for the last 20 years.  Their asset has been consistently more valuable for 20 years thanks to your monthly interest payments.


Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*Your reverse mortgage stings .....huh....*


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you gave the 20% to other than the bank?  I'm sure the bank was happy to have you pay PMI if that's the case.  Or did espola negotiate a better deal amongst numerous options for you.  Or maybe spigot boy gave you the Fed Funds rate after espola annualized an already annualized rate?  The bank has been lending out your money for the last 20 years.  Their asset has been consistently more valuable for 20 years thanks to your monthly interest payments.


Now I’m hearing the twilight zone theme. The buyer got 100% of the purchase price. You lost the plot about 4 posts ago, I’m afraid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your reverse mortgage stings .....huh....*


His asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Now I’m hearing the twilight zone theme. The buyer got 100% of the purchase price. You lost the plot about 4 posts ago, I’m afraid.


Don't be afraid.  Just keep paying off your mortgage so the bank can lend your money out again and again and again.............


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't be afraid.  Just keep paying off your mortgage so the bank can lend your money out again and again and again.............


It’s so weird when you borrow money to buy shit and when you pay it back the lender uses your loan payments to invest in things. You’re a deep thinker, man. And here I thought you were dumb.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> As I suspected, you didn’t understand fries’ point.


Aren't you the same person?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s so weird when you borrow money to buy shit and when you pay it back the lender uses your loan payments to invest in things. You’re a deep thinker, man. And here I thought you were dumb.


That's not deep thinking.  It's the lending business.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's not deep thinking.  It's the lending business.


It’s any business. You make money from your business and you re-invest it. Dude, really? This is getting weird AF.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s any business. You make money from your business and you re-invest it. Dude, really? This is getting weird AF.


But not all business's amortize their reinvestments.  Dude Really?


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But not all business's amortize their reinvestments.  Dude Really?


Yeah I repeat this has now entered the idiot zone. Businesses amortize all equipment purchases, for example. Poor thing. Caught in your own web of knowing nothing. You sound fancy, though, with all your big words and math and stuff. But the CD of your brain is really scratched up!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Yeah I repeat this has now entered the idiot zone. Businesses amortize all equipment purchases, for example. Poor thing. Caught in your own web of knowing nothing. You sound fancy, though, with all your big words and math and stuff. But the CD of your brain is really scratched up!


What big words and math of fancy have you run in to? Lol!!


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Yeah I repeat this has now entered the idiot zone. Businesses amortize all equipment purchases, for example. Poor thing. Caught in your own web of knowing nothing. You sound fancy, though, with all your big words and math and stuff. But the CD of your brain is really scratched up![/QUOTE
> 
> And did you ever answer the question of what is worth more if sold today, my house or the lender’s mortgage. Simple question, yet I have to repeat it. I still owe over 500K!


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What big words and math of fancy have you run in to? Lol!!


It’s been fun. Headed back to planet Earth now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s been fun. Headed back to planet Earth now.


Safe travels.  Investment Simulations are always fun.  Hopefully educational too.  Fries U would have charged you and amortized your tuition cost.


----------



## messy (Dec 29, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Aren't you the same person?


Weird having two guys with brains and money in your midst, isn’t it?


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The executor doesnʻt determine what an asset is.  That is already done by those that designated you as an executor.  Kek


Exactly. The executor can't say "Bruddah Iz told me the "domicile" is not an asset so I didn't list it, your honor." A "domicile" that one owns any portion of, even if the liabilities outweigh the equity is listed as an asset. The mortgage is then listed as a liability. Then we do this crazy thing called "math." It's like magic, but with numbers.

Meanwhile, here's some more math...

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-imports-zero-u-s-soybeans-november-first-time-trade-n951556?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Exactly. The executor can't say "Bruddah Iz told me the "domicile" is not an asset so I didn't list it, your honor." A "domicile" that one owns any portion of, even if the liabilities outweigh the equity is listed as an asset. The mortgage is then listed as a liability. Then we do this crazy thing called "math." It's like magic, but with numbers.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's some more math...
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-imports-zero-u-s-soybeans-november-first-time-trade-n951556?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


All the magic happens at the Spigot and you know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> Weird having two guys with brains and money in your midst, isn’t it?


Aw, shucks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s been fun. Headed back to planet Earth now.


Gonna go for the ingore button soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gonna go for the ingore button soon.


Might as well.  Theyʻre already ignoring facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s been fun. Headed back to planet Earth now.


Tiring of dizzy's wormhole of nonsensical incongruity?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gonna go for the ingore button soon.


Stupid is as stupid does, and that describes you two knuckleheads to a tee.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tiring of dizzy's wormhole of nonsensical incongruity?


He does it on purpose.  No one could be that stupid and still be able to operate a keyboard.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> He does it on purpose.  No one could be that stupid and still be able to operate a keyboard.


Agree. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tiring of dizzy's wormhole of nonsensical incongruity?


Just because you and Joe are having a lovers spat donʻt blame me for you not being able to engage a conversation at the third grade level.  I mean Espola, Fries and messy at least brought some conviction albeit naive.  You were stuck in your maze without a clue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Cameron Gray

✔@Cameron_Gray
https://twitter.com/Cameron_Gray/status/1078820484484091914

According to @govtrack, the House of Representatives has 53 members from California

I just looked through the Twitter feeds of all 53 to see if they had tweeted about the murder of Newman, California Corporal Ronil Singh

The results are depressing to say the least...
ressing to say the least...


Cameron Gray

✔@Cameron_Gray

Of the 53, only one, that's right, ONE, wrote a tweet about the murder of Corporal Singh, @GOPLeader Kevin McCarthyhttps://twitter.com/GOPLeader/status/1078736661406777344 …


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just because you and Joe are having a lovers spat donʻt blame me for you not being able to engage a conversation at the third grade level.  I mean Espola, Fries and messy at least brought some conviction albeit naive.  You were stuck in your maze without a clue.


I'm over him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Trump Touts ‘Big Progress’ from Long Trade Call with Chinese President
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/29/trump-touts-big-progress-from-long-trade-call-with-chinese-president/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjm7e2Q68bfAhVKQ6wKHbD5B0gQqUMwCHoECAwQJQ&usg=AOvVaw1NNrzw9YCgw-x63tlfGSkS


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All the magic happens at the Spigot and you know it.


Now you've got me believing in Powell's Moving Printing Press and the Magic of Domiciles that Aren't Assets...

If only Iz had shoes and enough money for his health insurance, all would be right with the world.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 29, 2018)

espola said:


> He does it on purpose.  No one could be that stupid and still be able to operate a keyboard.


I used to think that. I'm less convinced after the great domicile debate.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

So t froze Federal employees' pay because they are mostly Democrats?

They are now.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 30, 2018)

messy said:


> Weird having two guys with brains and money in your midst, isn’t it?


Sure if you say so lady.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

DECEMBER 30, 2018
*Sore loser of the year: Michigan Dem legislator stops representing her district after losing August primary*
By Thomas Lifson
Despite the temptation to abolish the crown after Hillary’s stunning performance as a sore loser in 2016, another Democrat is making a strong case for membership in the sore loser hall of fame, where she joins Al Gore and John C. Breckinridge (who was defeated by Abraham Lincoln in 1860 and went on to join the Confederacy as Secretary of War).

Whatever Bettie Cook Scott may lack in national prominence, she makes up with chutzpah. When she lost her bid to move from the Michigan House of Representatives to a Michigan State Senate seat by losing the Democrat primary, she simply stopped showing up for work. Her district, in the City of Detroit, only elects Democrats, so the primary was tantamount to electoral victory.

Tom Gantert of Michigan Capital Confidential reports:

Democrat Bettie Cook Scott stopped showing up to legislative sessions as a state representative for the 2nd District in the Michigan House after she lost her bid for a state Senate seat in the August primary election.

The Detroit representative was far and away the state legislator who missed the most votes in 2018, according to an analysis done by Michigan Votes, the Mackinac Center for Public Policy’s vote-tracking website.

Scott missed 599 of a possible 1,045 votes in 2018. She missed all 488 votes from August through December 2018. MichiganVotes.org said in its analysis that it is unable to recall a similar situation in the past 25 years. Michigan Votes released its report on missed legislative votes on Friday.

State representatives are paid $71,685 a year. Scott didn’t respond to an email seeking comment.







Photo credit: Michigan State Legislature

Rep. Scott missed just under 40% of the year, if she quit the day after the August 7 primary, or $28,477.60 worth of her annual salary. If you or I stopped doing our jobs, we’d certainly not get paid for the rest of the year, but of course it doesn’t work that way for solons, who always seem to free to abandon their jobs to run for higher office.

But abandoning her constituents out of pique is not even at the top of the list of Scott’s offenses against decency in 2018. On the day of the primary, she employed aracial slur to characterize her primary opponent. Jessica Chasmar of the Washington Times:

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/public_employees_fighting_to_keep_their_identities_secret_in_abortion_body_parts_case.html


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/leftists_eat_their_own_in_san_franciscos_mission_district.html

Michigan state Rep. Bettie Cook Scott is facing backlash from more than a dozen progressive groups after she allegedly used a racial slur against her Democratic opponent.

Ms. Scott, who is black, is accused of calling state Rep. Stephanie Chang, who is of Taiwanese descent, a “ching-chang” and “ching-chong,” according to several witnesses who spoke with the Detroit Metro Times.

Ms. Scott allegedly went on a tirade against Asian immigrants while speaking to voters outside polling precincts during last week’s Democratic primary, saying “these immigrants from China are coming over and taking our community from us,” Metro Times reported.

Ms. Chang went on to win the race for state Senate District 1 with 49 percent of the vote, compared to Ms. Cook’s 11 percent.

“These comments are offensive to all Asian-Americans,” Ms. Chang told Metro Times. “It isn’t about me. It’s about an elected official disrespecting entire populations, whether they be Asian-American, immigrant, or residents of Senate District 1 or [Ms. Cook‘s] own current house district.”

The backlash got to her, apparently:

Ms. Scott on Thursday publicly apologized to Ms. Chang and said she planned to apologize in person during a meeting with her next week.

“Those are not the kinds of comments that should be made nor are they the kind of comments I would normally make,” Ms. Scott said in a statement issued through her lawyer Bill Noakes, The Detroit News reported. “I humbly apologize to Rep. Chang and to her husband, Mr. Gray, and to the broader Asian American community.

“We live in a time of increasing divisiveness,” she said. “As a state representative, I should never do anything to contribute to an atmosphere of divisiveness and for that, I am terribly sorry. I look forward to meeting with Rep. Chang to express my apologies directly to her as soon as she’s able to meet with me.”

Even after whatever personal reflection followed her apology, Rep. Scott still could not get it together to show up and do the job for which she was being paid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

PAM KEY 30 Dec 2018
Sunday on CNN’s “State of the Union,” Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) called former President Barack Obama’s reasons for pulling U.S. troop out of Iraq in 2011 “a bunch of bullshit.”


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/12/30/lindsey-graham-obamas-excuse-for-iraq-troop-pullout-is-a-bunch-of-bullsh-t/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9sv2n7cffAhUQRqwKHXCACCcQqUMwAHoECAsQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0YrQ7o6lzjRfd8sSWSNG_o&ampcf=1
_
BASH: If ISIS reconstitutes itself after the U.S. leaves, does President Trump bear responsibility? 

GRAHAM: Number one, everything we’re dealing with today falls on Obama’s watch. He is the one who withdrew from Iraq in 2011 —

BASH: He did it because there was the forces agreement in Iraq, right?

GRAHAM: No. That’s a bunch of bullshit. Pardon my French. That’s an absolute lie. Obama wanted to get to zero. He got to zero. In 2011 I said I hope the president is right but I fear this decision will come back to haunt us. ISIS came about as a result to withdrawal from Iraq.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Now you've got me believing in Powell's Moving Printing Press and the Magic of Domiciles that Aren't Assets...
> 
> If only Iz had shoes and enough money for his health insurance, all would be right with the world.


Too bad Powell has shutdown the printing press with the rest of the government.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> So t froze Federal employees' pay because they are mostly Democrats?
> 
> They are now.


When did you guys start believing what he says?


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sure if you say so lady.


Thank you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I used to think that. I'm less convinced after the great domicile debate.


It wasnʻt a debate.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Now you've got me believing in Powell's Moving Printing Press and the Magic of Domiciles that Aren't Assets...
> 
> If only Iz had shoes and enough money for his health insurance, all would be right with the world.


Even better in his signature quote about how he can't afford health care is the absence of an opening quotation mark. He gets so confused he doesn't know if he's quoting someone else or just saying something himself. Ignatius J. Reilly--look it up. He's the guy.
I can't imagine how that guy can't afford health insurance. LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> I used to think that. I'm less convinced after the great domicile debate.


It wasnʻt a debate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

messy said:


> Even better in his signature quote about how he can't afford health care is the absence of an opening quotation mark. He gets so confused he doesn't know if he's quoting someone else or just saying something himself. Ignatius J. Reilly--look it up. He's the guy.
> I can't imagine how that guy can't afford health insurance. LOL.


Health Insurance is illegal.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

According to the news this morning, it's not a wall (Kelly) and Mexico is paying for it (t).

So why is the government shut down again?  What am I missing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> According to the news this morning, it's not a wall (Kelly) and Mexico is paying for it (t).
> 
> So why is the government shut down again?  What am I missing?


By the time we hit Jan 1st the government will  be shutdown for two Sats/two Sunds/christmas and NY Day.  Six days.  What a bargain.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 30, 2018)

messy said:


> Thank you.


Welcome.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> According to the news this morning, it's not a wall (Kelly) and Mexico is paying for it (t).
> 
> So why is the government shut down again?  What am I missing?


A whole lot of brain cells evidently.


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A whole lot of brain cells evidently.


Do you have anything to contribute other than lies and insults?  BTW, loser joe has already put in a claim on that territory.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A whole lot of brain cells evidently.


Kelly said a combination of wall, personnel and technology is what’s appropriate. 

Trump says Mexico is paying for it and he won’t sign a budget until the Dems agree that US taxpayers pay for it. He talks like Iz.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have anything to contribute other than lies and insults?  BTW, loser joe has already put in a claim on that territory.


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have anything to contribute other than lies and insults?  BTW, loser joe has already put in a claim on that territory.


Hey.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

Here’s what Republicans with brains and integrity say...this guy was the boss of US and all armed forces fighting terrorists in Afghanistan...calling out Trump for being a liar and a pussy...

It’s important for me to work for people who I think are basically honest, who tell the truth as best they know it,” McChrystal said. He suggested that the president has been, at times, “openly disingenuous on things.”

“The military talks about ... if you’re put into a difficult military situation would that leader sacrifice himself, put himself and others at risk to come for you,” he continued. “I have to believe that the people I’m working for would do that, whether we disagree on a lot of other things. I’m not convinced from the behavior that I’ve seen that that’s the case here.”


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

messy said:


> Here’s what Republicans with brains and integrity say...this guy was the boss of US and all armed forces fighting terrorists in Afghanistan...calling out Trump for being a liar and a pussy...
> 
> It’s important for me to work for people who I think are basically honest, who tell the truth as best they know it,” McChrystal said. He suggested that the president has been, at times, “openly disingenuous on things.”
> 
> “The military talks about ... if you’re put into a difficult military situation would that leader sacrifice himself, put himself and others at risk to come for you,” he continued. “I have to believe that the people I’m working for would do that, whether we disagree on a lot of other things. I’m not convinced from the behavior that I’ve seen that that’s the case here.”



*A.  You have NO Idea what your talking about, just the ability to regurgitate.*
*B. I suggest YOU ( " Messy " Financial ) do a little research and questioning of more Military members *
*than zero and you will find that you've been spoon fed Donkey Shit 24/7/365 for two years by the MSM......*
*C. Upon realization of the above two you might understand what is going to happen in the very very near *
*future.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

messy said:


> Here’s what Republicans with brains and integrity say...this guy was the boss of US and all armed forces fighting terrorists in Afghanistan...calling out Trump for being a liar and a pussy...
> 
> It’s important for me to work for people who I think are basically honest, who tell the truth as best they know it,” McChrystal said. He suggested that the president has been, at times, “openly disingenuous on things.”
> 
> “The military talks about ... if you’re put into a difficult military situation would that leader sacrifice himself, put himself and others at risk to come for you,” he continued. “I have to believe that the people I’m working for would do that, whether we disagree on a lot of other things. I’m not convinced from the behavior that I’ve seen that that’s the case here.”


Are you talking about this disgrace to the uniform?
He is worse than McCain.

*Stanley McChrystal recalled over Rolling Stone article*
US commander in Afghanistan apologises for magazine article in which he criticises Barack Obama and ambassador to Kabul




Jon Boone in Kabul and Matthew Weaver

Tue 22 Jun 2010 10.26 EDTFirst published on Tue 22 Jun 2010 10.26 EDT

 This article is over *8 years old*
General Stanley McChrystal, the US commander of all Nato-led forces in Afghanistan, has been recalled to Washington after he criticised Barack Obama's administration in a magazine profile due to be published later this week.

A Nato official confirmed that McChrystal would travel to Washington tomorrow to explain the Rolling Stone article, in which he said that he felt betrayed by the US ambassador to Kabul, Karl Eikenberry. One of his aides told the magazine that McChrystal was disappointed by his first meeting with an "unprepared" Obama.

The official was unable to say how long the general would be away, but did say that McChrystal believed he had largely "sorted" the situation after immediately calling the people he had attacked in the profile to apologise.

_
Earlier today, McChrystal attended a meeting with the Afghan president, Hamid Karzai, Eikenberry and Richard Holbrooke, the US special representative who McChrystal also belittled in the magazine article.

A US diplomat said that while "the story sucked" and that McChrystal "running amok" was embarrassing, the row would not affect policy or the way the men worked together.

McChrystal issued a statement offering his "sincerest apology" for the comments and the article. "It was a mistake reflecting poor judgment and should never have happened," he said.

"Throughout my career, I have lived by the principles of personal honour and professional integrity. What is reflected in this article falls far short of that standard."

According to the article, due to be published on Friday, although McChrystal voted for Obama, the two didn't get on from the start.


Obama felt McChrystal was too outspoken last autumn when he called for more troops to be sent to Afghanistan.

"I found that time painful," McChrystal admitted in the article. "I was selling an unsellable position."

Obama agreed to deploy an extra 30,000 troops but only after months of dithering that many in the military found frustrating. The troop commitment was coupled with a pledge to begin bringing them home in July 2011, setting what strategists advising McChrystal regarded as an arbitrary deadline.

McChrystal's statement said: "I have enormous respect and admiration for President Obama and his national security team, and for the civilian leaders and troops fighting this war and I remain committed to ensuring its successful outcome."
_


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about this disgrace to the uniform?
> He is worse than McCain.
> 
> *Stanley McChrystal recalled over Rolling Stone article*
> ...


What was your opinion of him when he criticized Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What was your opinion of him when he criticized Obama?


I don't recall, but I probably agreed with him.
Just think how bad must of been to be recalled by the anti-American commie Obama.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It wasnʻt a debate.


Good. Cause you'd a been laughed off the stage.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It wasnʻt a debate.


We heard you the first time. And I repeat, good thing as you'd have been laughed off any middle school debate team.


----------



## Friesland (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad Powell has shutdown the printing press with the rest of the government.


Oh no! We will run out money soon then, won't we, lederhosen economical jeanius boi?


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about this disgrace to the uniform?
> He is worse than McCain.
> 
> *Stanley McChrystal recalled over Rolling Stone article*
> ...


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't recall, but I probably agreed with him.
> Just think how bad must of been to be recalled by the anti-American commie Obama.


You seem to have a problem with war heroes. Are you jealous because they got to use their guns and become big shots and you just use yours for fantasy?


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We heard you the first time. And I repeat, good thing as you'd have been laughed off any middle school debate team.


I was on a high school debate team once.  To give you an idea of how long ago that was, the topic for our first meet was Medicare.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

messy said:


> You seem to have a problem with war heroes. Are you jealous because they got to use their guns and become big shots and you just use yours for fantasy?


I heard you the first time, you getting worked up again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

California Sheriff SLAMS Sanctuary Cities, Illegal Immigration After SEVEN More Individuals Are Arrested In Cop Slaying
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39778/california-sheriff-slams-sanctuary-cities-illegal-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiS19b-zsjfAhUGVa0KHVViDfYQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0ag9yjZDRceAWYSAUCSQF8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

TDS

Flashback: Schumer Admits Illegal Aliens Are 'Criminals' And Border Walls Make America Safer (VIDEO)
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2018/12/30/flashback-schumer-admits-illegal-aliens-are-criminals-and-border-walls-make-america-safer-video-n2538262?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiGw_Sv2cjfAhURAnwKHeTVDvoQqUMwAXoECAsQCQ&usg=AOvVaw24tqOCmaZlTkTWtUcqQkaX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Ready The Clown Car: The First Batch of Democrats Are Ready To Announce Their 2020 Bids
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/12/30/ready-the-clown-car-the-first-batch-of-democrats-are-ready-to-announce-their-2020-bids-n2538251?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiGw_Sv2cjfAhURAnwKHeTVDvoQqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1eDoKZ1cRxQsOS-j-imIbt&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Price Transparency for Rx Drugs…At Last!
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/gilgutknecht/2018/12/30/price-transparency-for-rx-drugsat-last-n2538246?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiGw_Sv2cjfAhURAnwKHeTVDvoQqUMwCHoECAsQJQ&usg=AOvVaw2FAveeyNFh7yzs2qCmtnnl


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We heard you the first time. And I repeat, good thing as you'd have been laughed off any middle school debate team.


They were already laughing, and still are.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't recall, but I probably agreed with him.
> Just think how bad must of been to be recalled by the anti-American commie Obama.


Why don't you just admit you have no moral core, and are just repeating whatever talking points they feed you over on those right wing news sites? 

Really it's an outrage whats become of the party of Lincoln.  You guys ought to be ashamed.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A.  You have NO Idea what your talking about, just the ability to regurgitate.*
> *B. I suggest YOU ( " Messy " Financial ) do a little research and questioning of more Military members *
> *than zero and you will find that you've been spoon fed Donkey Shit 24/7/365 for two years by the MSM......*
> *C. Upon realization of the above two you might understand what is going to happen in the very very near *
> *future.....*


lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why don't you just admit you have no moral core, and are just repeating whatever talking points they feed you over on those right wing news sites?
> 
> Really it's an outrage whats become of the party of Lincoln.  You guys ought to be ashamed.


The real shame is what happened to the party of Kennedy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

espola said:


> What was your opinion of him when he criticized Obama?


*What was yours Mr Midnight soiled under wear..........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Oh no! We will run out money soon then, won't we, lederhosen economical jeanius boi?


Of course not.  Itʻll just be more expensive to buy dollars spigster.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> Good. Cause you'd a been laughed off the stage.


Like I said it wasnʻt a debate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We heard you the first time. And I repeat, good thing as you'd have been laughed off any middle school debate team.


Like I said, it wasnʻt a debate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Police Arrest 7 For Helping Illegal Alien Cop-Killer, All 7 Are Illegal Aliens: Report
43 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39791/police-arrest-7-helping-illegal-cop-killer-theyre-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi53KbkhsrfAhUGK3wKHQ8xBqsQqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1BdCAz5zpXaon1K-e28K0O&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

*




*

*The 2018 Breitbart Fake News Awards*
*https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2018/12/31/nolte-the-2018-breitbart-news-fake-news-awards/*
*…Dozens and Dozens of Jaw-Dropping Lowlights…*
*https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2018/12/31/nolte-the-2018-breitbart-news-fake-news-awards/*
*…Tapper, Never-Trumpers Most Humiliated*
4,227


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What was yours Mr Midnight soiled under wear..........*


You lost along time ago when you started with the personal insults.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lost along time ago when you started with the personal insults.


Except he thinks that is winning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lost along time ago when you started with the personal insults.


Aren't you the same douche that was insulting Melania a couple of years ago?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stupid is as stupid does, and that describes you two knuckleheads to a tee.


Look what I found husker, sounds like an insult.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lost along time ago when you started with the personal insults.


You are even worse than Piers Morgan,




Piers Morgan Attacks Michelle Obama for Cruelty to Melania Trump


Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter

*Piers Morgan Attacks Michelle Obama for Cruelty to Melania Trump*
Posted at 6:00 pm on December 30, 2018 by Alex Parker







Sometimes, political sides are hard to distinguish. Sometimes, they’re fluid, which isn’t a bad thing.

Virulently anti-gun Piers Morgan dropped a bomb on Michelle Obama last week, over the former First Lady’s treatment of Melania Trump.

As you may remember, tradition has dictated that past First Families stay out of politics once their terms are over. Ex-presidents go on to support charities, make special appearances, and give top-dollar speeches. They avoid commenting on the present administration.

Barack Obama has taken a different route, jabbing at President Trump and campaigning for the midterms (here, here, here, and here).

As for Lady Obama, Piers asserted the following via the _Daily Mail:_

Oh Michelle.

Not you, too?

Just when I thought there was one person in public life that soared effortlessly and admirably above the incessantly ugly partisan trash-talk that pervades every second of American airspace these days, Mrs Obama has let me down.

And frankly, she has let herself down too.

Piers was specifically referring to an appearance the erstwhile FLOTUS made on _The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon,_ during which she “plunge[d] the b*tchy knife firmly into the back of” Mrs. Trump.”

Piers explained:

The attack came after Fallon showed her a photo of her and husband Barack boarding Air Force One for the last time after Donald Trump’s inauguration in January 2017.

‘Can you just walk me through…,’ said Fallon.

But before he could even finish the question, Michelle interrupted with a sneering: ‘Bye Felicia!’

Fallon collapsed with laughter and the audience whooped with joy.

And wherever she was, Melania Trump must have winced with anger and humiliation.

“Bye Felicia” refers to a scene from the 1995 movie _Friday._ And, as Piers pointed out, it “is an intensely derogatory one.”

“A local girl named Felicia who annoys the neighbourhood with her constant begging, and shameless attempts to live off others, annoys (main character) Craig.

When she asks if she can borrow his car, and a marijuana joint, he point blank refuses, then looks away and says simply ‘Bye, Felicia’ in a dismissive tone.

The phrase is now widely used, especially on social media, as an ice cold ‘kiss off’ for unpleasant people who you want to avoid.

It means, depending on which dictionary you refer to, a variant on: ‘I’m done with you, I have no interest in you, or anything you have to say.’

It’s specifically designed to cause hurt to the recipient.

Then there was this:

This slur would be bad enough, but Michelle wasn’t finished there.

Talking of the stress of that Inauguration day, she said: ‘Then the Tiffany’s box..’ and crunched her face into an expression of withering theatrical bemusement.

She was referring to the expensive picture frame gift that Melania gave her outside the White House.

Fallon laughed again, as the audience cheered.

And for a second time, Melania was being humiliated on national television, for the apparent crime of giving her predecessor as First Lady a nice gift.

Personally, I’m not a fan of Piers. But he has, from time to time, shown himself to be more than just a hardline party guy. And I respect the independence of that, whether he’s right or wrong in his views.

I’ve met Michelle Obama, once, and found her a delightful person – warm, friendly and highly personable.

I’ve also met Melania Trump, many more times, and always found her exactly the same.

They’re two very different women, but they have shared the rare experience of being First Lady.

…

Every move they make, every word they speak, every dress they wear, is exposed to intense global scrutiny, comment and criticism.

It must be a relentlessly intrusive and stressful existence, and I applaud them both for doing it with a touch of class, elegance and dignity.

You can hate Barack Obama, but still admire the way his wife Michelle conducted herself during her time at the White House.

Piers closed with this:

A while ago, Michelle Obama told the world her mantra was: ‘When they go low, we go high.’

How sad to now see the same Michelle Obama, a woman I greatly admire, now herself go so low simply to belittle her successor, flog a few more books and further line her already bulging pockets.

-Alex


 
Trending
*McConnell and Chao: As Corrupt As The Clintons*
Joe Cunningham


P.S. It should be noted that I don’t think Michelle was necessarily saying “Bye, Felica” to Melania. It believe she may have been referring to her role as First Lady. As for the implication of the Tiffany’s box, watch the second video below and make your own assessment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lost along time ago when you started with the personal insults.


*I will defend myself, whether on this forum or in person.....and that just busts your britches doesn't it.*
*You support a Criminal Enterprise known to the general public as the " Democratic Party "...*
*Look up which Political Party has Deep Roots in Child Trafficking.....Sure ain't the *
*Conservative side.....*
*Why pray tell would YOUR Party want a Wall on the Southern Border when they*
*benefit financially from the Trafficking of children across the "Open " spaces that the*
*CURRENT PRESIDENT WANTS WALLED OFF !!!!*
*Imagine that Mr Rodent.....That's the FILTHY SECRET OF YOUR PARTY YOU DENY !!!!*


*You post thousands upon thousands of worthless posts kissing ass....*
*One or two of my posts with sourced information " Trumps " one or two years of your crap.....*


*OPEN YOU EYES IN 2019 Mr Rodent !!!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 238571, member: 1585"/QUOTE


*A Picture that is worth a Thousand complimentary words !*
*Or More !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Friesland (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like I said, it wasnʻt a debate.


We know. You were just wrong.

Meanwhile.

*2018 was the worst for stocks in 10 years*


----------



## Friesland (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like I said it wasnʻt a debate.


We know. You were just wrong (part deux)


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We know. You were just wrong.
> 
> Meanwhile.
> 
> *2018 was the worst for stocks in 10 years*


*If you're dumb enough to NOT know when to get out. Did your hand get " Fried "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We know. You were just wrong.
> 
> Meanwhile.
> 
> *2018 was the worst for stocks in 10 years*


Not if you bought the options.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

Friesland said:


> We know. You were just wrong (part deux)


You paid your mortgage. That wasn't wrong.  So you know what that means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you the same douche that was insulting Melania a couple of years ago?


So show me where I did that.


Sheriff Joe said:


> Look what I found husker, sounds like an insult.


That's simply the truth, you two prove it with your every slobbered word. t brought stupid back, and that's you two.


----------



## legend (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey, Mueller sure does stay quiet, doesn't he?  Trump, Giuliani...so many of them commenting on his job every day and trying to turn public opinion against him, but on he goes.
'Murican Justice. Gotta love it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So show me where I did that.
> 
> That's simply the truth, you two prove it with your every slobbered word. t brought stupid back, and that's you two.


I don't need to show you, you know what kind of a douchebag you are and so does everyone else.
There you go again, you old hypocrite you.
So we are two different people now?


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2019)

Nixon is best remembered for his "I am not a crook" speech.  T will be remembered similarly for his "walls and wheels" tweet.

Has everyone sent their "25th Amendment - now or never" email to Pence?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Nixon is best remembered for his "I am not a crook" speech.  T will be remembered similarly for his "walls and wheels" tweet.
> 
> Has everyone sent their "25th Amendment - now or never" email to Pence?


How many collusion votes was it again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So show me where I did that.
> 
> That's simply the truth, you two prove it with your every slobbered word. t brought stupid back, and that's you two.


You tell’um whiskers.


----------



## Dominic (Jan 1, 2019)

NoNoNo im with you on trying to MAGA , it is just that I do not think Trump is the right guy. Great message but look at who has fallen around him, he seems to have no integrity.  I know when someone goes against Trump you automatically go in to slam the dems mode, but don't you 
think the Republicans can come up with someone better than Trump.  I think the True anti big government candidate would have been Bearney and the DNC did him in. Trump is smart and knows what you want to hear, and knows where the votes are. The best thing Trump has done so far is wake everyone up on how important voting is, and not taking this great democracy we live in for granted.


----------



## Dominic (Jan 1, 2019)

“General” McChrystal got fired like a dog by Obama. Last assignment a total bust. Known for big, dumb mouth. Hillary lover!" Trump tweeted.

Trump knows what his base wants to hear, and knows the demographics . The above tweet is exactly what they want to hear and keeps them supporting him.  I cannot believe some of you support this classless rhetoric from our representative to the world.


----------



## Dominic (Jan 1, 2019)

What if Baron played soccer????? At what level would he be at? Would Trump just buy the club ?  What kind of soccer Dad would he be?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

Dominic said:


> What if Baron played soccer????? At what level would he be at? Would Trump just buy the club ?  What kind of soccer Dad would he be?


I heard he was on a DA club.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

Dominic said:


> “General” McChrystal got fired like a dog by Obama. Last assignment a total bust. Known for big, dumb mouth. Hillary lover!" Trump tweeted.
> 
> Trump knows what his base wants to hear, and knows the demographics . The above tweet is exactly what they want to hear and keeps them supporting him.  I cannot believe some of you support this classless rhetoric from our representative to the world.


We all know he has issues, but at least he isn't hillary.
Would you rather have her in his place?


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

legend said:


> Hey, Mueller sure does stay quiet, doesn't he?  Trump, Giuliani...so many of them commenting on his job every day and trying to turn public opinion against him, but on he goes.
> 'Murican Justice. Gotta love it.


*He's quiet because he's a slimy dirty Cop that is trying very very hard to create crimes....*
*Every one of his so called convictions will be turned around and he will DIE a soiled man.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2019)

Dominic said:


> NoNoNo im with you on trying to MAGA , it is just that I do not think Trump is the right guy. Great message but look at who has fallen around him, he seems to have no integrity.  I know when someone goes against Trump you automatically go in to slam the dems mode, but don't you
> think the Republicans can come up with someone better than Trump.  I think the True anti big government candidate would have been Bearney and the DNC did him in. Trump is smart and knows what you want to hear, and knows where the votes are. The best thing Trump has done so far is wake everyone up on how important voting is, and not taking this great democracy we live in for granted.


The Republican Party came up with several candidates that they thought were better four years ago.


----------



## messy (Jan 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He's quiet because he's a slimy dirty Cop that is trying very very hard to create crimes....*
> *Every one of his so called convictions will be turned around and he will DIE a soiled man.....*


On he goes. American justice. Bad guys already going to jail.


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

messy said:


> On he goes. American justice. Bad guys already going to jail.


*Is Paul Manafort a Bad Guy ?*
*If so, why DIDN'T Robert Mueller Charge him and convict him when a lot of these*
*crimes he was charged for or referred to the SDNY and THEY charged him....Why was this*
*guy set up AFTER he was picked/referred to the Trump campaign !!!!!!!*
*I can repeat the above scenario to varying degrees with quite a few of the other people/entities that *
*Robert Mueller & Co. have set up in perjury traps.....*
*YOU DO NOT SEE THE FOREST THRU THE TREES !*
*YOU ARE DEMOCRATIC LEMMING THAT ENJOYS THE MSM SPOON FED LIES !*


----------



## messy (Jan 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Is Paul Manafort a Bad Guy ?*
> *If so, why DIDN'T Robert Mueller Charge him and convict him when a lot of these*
> *crimes he was charged for or referred to the SDNY and THEY charged him....Why was this*
> *guy set up AFTER he was picked/referred to the Trump campaign !!!!!!!*
> ...


What’s a perjury trap? Is that like a DUI trap?


----------



## messy (Jan 1, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s a perjury trap? Is that like a DUI trap?


I can’t wait to see the tax returns. Those will show the all-important “MOTIVE.”


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

QUOTE="Dominic, post: 238649, member: 1"

NoNoNo im with you on trying to MAGA , it is just that I do not think Trump is the right guy.
*You are entitled to that opinion, out of the 17 or so candidates on the Republican side HE WAS the*
*one who went after the CLINTON CABAL and the others were ALL complacent or did NOT articulate*
*their position AT ALL !*

Great message but look at who has fallen around him, he seems to have no integrity.
*The ones who have since Jan 20, 2017 " Fallen " are either not :*
* A. " Team Players " ( Sound Familiar ! ) ( A. includes ALL employees fired/dismissed/quit ! )*
*or were *
*B. CRIMINALS who should have been Prosecuted under Obama's watch*
*or were*
*C. Set up in perjury traps by Robert Mueller & Co.*

I know when someone goes against Trump you automatically go in to slam the dems mode
*Yes I do ! Unless they articulate a message that PROVES their point. Lying DOES NOT COUNT !*

but don't you think the Republicans can come up with someone better than Trump. 
*They had 17 + choices at one time, Trump rose to the top didn't he !*
*He has damn near achieved EVERY PROMISE he made, the Democrats are the ROAD BLOCK !*
*Not one of his achievements is detrimental to the Country. His picked Jerome Powell the run the*
*Feds.....Look what Powell was doing until he got called out ! Those moves by Powell were*
*definitely NOT conducive to Growing a Robust economy, now I think Powell is back tracking....*


I think the True anti big government candidate would have been Bearney and the DNC did him in.
*Bernie Sanders is a SOCIALIST !*
*We would not have an economy if he was elected. What Hillary Rodham Clinton did to him was *
*ROTTEN TO THE CORE, but remember Dominic ...Bernie took the whippin and took the cash !*
*He showed his TRUE sellout colors ( Kinda like the Tribes who sold out William Wallace ! )*


Trump is smart and knows what you want to hear, and knows where the votes are.
*If Trump was selling an elixir I would not buy it, he's NOT selling anything, he restoring*
*a framework that will " MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN " ....big difference.*

The best thing Trump has done so far is wake everyone up on how important voting is,
and not taking this great democracy we live in for granted.
*100% Correct !!!!!!*
*And as a result of ripping the curtains back....America is VERY VERY*
*aware of the corruption. Those that deny it will regret their denial because*
*they were/are complicit to the corruption that was/is exposed !!!!!*


/QUOTE



*Sometimes you cannot pick the VERY best " Tools " for the job, so settling for the next best*
*item that will achieve the ultimate GOAL is the course that is needed.....*

*Donald J Trump was the Next Best and he's doing the JOB even with massive*
*amounts of Politicians and NWO idiots throwing shoes into the conveyor belt !*

*Sabotage = Rhinos/Democrats*


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

Dominic said:


> What if Baron played soccer????? At what level would he be at? Would Trump just buy the club ?  What kind of soccer Dad would he be?



*Dominic that is NOT of any interest of ours/yours......it appears he's*
*letting the kid be a kid. *
*He's the POTUS and that's what I watch....*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You paid your mortgage. That wasn't wrong.  So you know what that means.


I also listed my assets - and - shockingly - my "domicile" was included.

I also paid my credit card, but - shockingly - my Nara is an asset...

And you, still, are wrong, it appears. Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 1, 2019)

Gobeargo is apparently now either an inept financial planner or wannabe art critic.

Sad to see a new year has not made old Go any smarter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Coward waits until after the election.

Mitt Romney Slams Trump's 'Character' in Washington Post Op-Ed
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/01/mitt-romney-slams-trumps-character-in-washington-post-op-ed/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixlPbKmM_fAhUSbK0KHeOFDjsQqUMwCXoECAsQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2lkzZU0B6_1W78j17ibd4T


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I also listed my assets - and - shockingly - my "domicile" was included.
> 
> I also paid my credit card, but - shockingly - my Nara is an asset...
> 
> And you, still, are wrong, it appears. Sucker.


It appears you paid your mortgage.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Gobeargo is apparently now either an inept financial planner or wannabe art critic.
> 
> Sad to see a new year has not made old Go any smarter.


Perhaps a scholarship from Fries U would help.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Gobeargo is apparently now either an inept financial planner or wannabe art critic.
> 
> Sad to see a new year has not made old Go any smarter.


Butthurt about your post being deemed 'dumb' are we? Seems the new year hasn't changed you from being a whiney bitch... didn't hold my breath on that you would anyway. Same old, same old pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Why don't we just let the IRS take care of border security?
*Tear gas deployed to stave off caravan migrants again*
Jazz Shaw Jan 02, 2019 9:41 AM
Top Pick





Not the sort of fireworks we were looking for, migrants

*GAO: IRS Had 4,487 Guns; 5,062,006 Rounds of Ammunition ...*
*www.ar15.com* › General › General Discussion
Dec 29, 2018 · GAO: *IRS* Had 4,487 *Guns*; 5,062,006 Rounds of Ammunition. General » General Discussion. AR-15 AK-47 Handgun Precision Rifles Armory Training Competitive Shooting General Outdoors Archery Hometown Industry. *AR15.COM* is the world’s largest firearm community and is a gathering place for firearm enthusiasts of all types.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Media
*Well DUH! Former NYT editor actually admits the Leftist birdcage-liner has a ‘financial incentive’ to bash Trump*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

*China Cracks: Manufacturing Contracts for 1st Time Since Trade War Began*
279


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Nikki Haley, the departing U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, claims that President Trump's unpredictable rhetoric has often worked to the diplomatic advantage of the United States.



In an interview Wednesday with NBC's "Today" show, Haley explained her working dynamic with the president, referencing negotiations with other world ambassadors.

"We would partner in that. He would ratchet up the rhetoric, and I'd go back to the ambassadors and say, you know, he's pretty upset. I can't promise you what he's going to do or not, but I can tell you if we do these sanctions, it will keep him from going too far," she said.

Haley said she was "trying to get the job done."

"I got the job done by being truthful, but also by letting him be unpredictable and not showing our cards," she said.


Haley said working with the president involved being truthful to herself and to him, as well as being able to tell him when she thought matters were going in the right or wrong direction.

Haley also discussed the murder of activist Jamal Khashoggi, saying "I think we need to have a serious, hard talk with the Saudis to let them know we won't condone this, we won't give you a pass, and don't do this again."

"And then," Haley added, "I think that the administrations have to talk about where we go from here."

She also acknowledged how Saudi Arabia has helped the U.S.

"What I can tell you that is so important is that the Saudis have been our partner in defeating and dealing with Iran, and that has been hugely important," Haley said.

But she reinforced her tough response from earlier in the interview, saying "when these things (such as the murder of Khashoggi) happen, we have to step back and never back away from our principles."

Video
Haley will be leaving her post at year's end, but said she has not set plans for the next stage of her career -- despite speculation that she may run for president at some point.

"I think a lot people have talked about what I may be doing in the future," she said. "But I can promise you, Michael (her husband Michael Haley, an officer in the South Carolina Army National Guard) and I have never talked about running for president, what that would look like, anything like that."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Dominic, post: 238649, member: 1"
> 
> NoNoNo im with you on trying to MAGA , it is just that I do not think Trump is the right guy.
> *You are entitled to that opinion, out of the 17 or so candidates on the Republican side HE WAS the*
> ...


Dom's a bomb thrower.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

What a d-bag Romney is,


Wow: RNC Chair Calls Out Her Uncle Mitt for His Anti-Trump Op-ed
Cortney O'Brien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

*Mexico's New President Unveils 'Free Zones' Plan To Stop Illegal Immigration To US.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Die already,

*With 'Not Long' To Live, Harry Reid Speaks Of Trump In 'Worst' Terms 'Ever' *





Andrew Harrer/Bloomberg via Getty Images
ByJames Barrett
January 2, 2019
32.9k views
Former Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid "does not have long to live," New York Times Magazine's Mark Leibovich states bluntly, but that doesn't appear to have had any impact on the curmudgeonly ex-senator's famously sharp tongue. He's just as combative and surly as ever, and had some harsh things to say about President Trump in a rare interview since being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in May.

In addition to making clear to Leibovich during their sit-down in early December that he would not win the battle with cancer — stating in painfully inexorable terms, "As soon as you discover you have something on your pancreas, you’re dead" — Reid offered his thoughts on Trump, whom he declared "the worst president we’ve ever had."

Reid's comments on Trump were prompted by Leibovich asking if he agreed with fired FBI Director James Comey's description of Trump as a mafia godfather. Reid suggested that was a bit too complimentary.

"Organized crime is a business, and they are really good with what they do. But they are better off when things are predictable," said Reid. "In my opinion, they do not do well with chaos. And that’s what we have going with Trump."

Trump, Reid added, is an "interesting person" because he supposedly lacks a conscience.

"He is not immoral but is amoral," said Reid. "Amoral is when you shoot someone in the head, it doesn’t make a difference. No conscience."

Leibovich notes that there was "a hint of grudging respect in Reid’s tone," but that the former senator "seemed to catch and correct" it.

"I think he is without question the worst president we’ve ever had," Reid said. "We’ve had some bad ones, and there’s not even a close second to him. He’ll lie. He’ll cheat. You can’t reason with him."


But again, "a hint of wonder crept into his voice," writes Leibovich, "as if he was describing a rogue beast on the loose in a jungle that Reid knows well."

That "jungle," suggests the author, is one that Reid played a role in creating, as one of the politicians who repeatedly demonstrated that he's willing to play "dirty" to push his agenda, including against a man who was about as opposite of Trump as one can imagine: Mitt Romney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Creepy Uncle Joe, man of the people.



Joseph R. Biden Jr. spoke with the novelist Jodi Picoult at an event last month in Vermont.CreditCreditHilary Swift for The New York Times
When officials at the University of Utah invited Joseph R. Biden Jr. to speak there in December, Mr. Biden’s representatives listed a number of requirements for the appearance. His booking firm, Creative Artists Agency, said the school would need to fly Mr. Biden and his aides to Salt Lake City by private plane. It would have to buy 1,000 copies of his recent memoir for distribution to the audience. There would be no insertion of the word “former” before “vice president” in social media promotions. And the speaking fee would be $100,000 — “a reduced rate,” it was explained, for colleges and universities.

But three days before the event, Mr. Biden’s aides learned that the public university would be using state funds to pay his fee. They already had a policy against taking tuition dollars, and decided that accepting taxpayer dollars for such a windfall might appear just as politically distasteful. Mr. Biden made the trip anyway but declined to take a check.

That costly last-minute reversal exposes the complicated balance Mr. Biden has attempted since leaving the vice presidency two years ago: between earning substantial wealth for the first time and maintaining viability as a potential 2020 presidential contender.

He has done so while building a network of nonprofits and academic centers that are staffed by his closest strategists and advisers, many making six figures while working on the issues most closely identified with him. It has effectively become a campaign-in-waiting, poised to metamorphose if the 76-year-old Mr. Biden announces his third bid for the presidency.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 238750, member: 1585"







/QUOTE

*The above cartoon sourced by " The Sheriff " is absolutely SPOT on !!!!*

*The Democrats are becoming the Party of " Blood "......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Media
*‘Shocker’! This media outlet landing Mitt Romney’s first interview since anti-Trump op-ed ‘says everything’*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

*Creepy Uncle Joe Biden outta just go into hidin.....*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

I don't have a shocked face to cut and paste... but by my count, sure seem like you add Romney and the rest of the establishment Republican's in the Senate in with the Dem's, and you're looking at the 2/3's Senate votes needed to impeach the president?  

Hindsight is always 20/20 of course, but with the Senate being so hard to gerrymander and the fact that he's lost the House- I'm starting to think Trumps decision to purely pander to the far right base and count on his ability to yell about Mexican's and Hillary during the elections might have been a big miscalculation.  Any guesses from the peanut gallery on what his chances are of staying in office vs getting impeached?  Given how poor of a strategist he is proving to be- I'm really starting to wonder if he's got the chops to hang on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't have a shocked face to cut and paste... but by my count, sure seem like you add Romney and the rest of the establishment Republican's in the Senate in with the Dem's, and you're looking at the 2/3's Senate votes needed to impeach the president?
> 
> Hindsight is always 20/20 of course, but with the Senate being so hard to gerrymander and the fact that he's lost the House- I'm starting to think Trumps decision to purely pander to the far right base and count on his ability to yell about Mexican's and Hillary during the elections might have been a big miscalculation.  Any guesses from the peanut gallery on what his chances are of staying in office vs getting impeached?  Given how poor of a strategist he is proving to be- I'm really starting to wonder if he's got the chops to hang on.


Tell us again who you voted for twice and how bad of a candidate she was and why you have such bad judgement.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell us again who you voted for twice and how bad of a candidate she was and why you have such bad judgement.


You make it sound like you voted for a good candidate...
Blame it on Hillary all you want, but Trump has been started only pandering to the far right and it only takes first grade math to see where that is going to leave him if he keeps hemorrhaging support.  Or let me put it another way... have you heard Sean Hannity's show's rating are down 20% from a year ago.  If it comes down to Ruppert having to decide between cutting bait and saving Fox News from being pulled down with Trump what way do you think he's going to go?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You make it sound like you voted for a good candidate...
> Blame it on Hillary all you want, but Trump has been started only pandering to the far right and it only takes first grade math to see where that is going to leave him if he keeps hemorrhaging support.  Or let me put it another way... have you heard Sean Hannity's show's rating are down 20% from a year ago.  If it comes down to Ruppert having to decide between cutting bait and saving Fox News from being pulled down with Trump what way do you think he's going to go?


The only thing I am saying is you should have nominated a better candidate.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing I am saying is you should have nominated a better candidate.


Hey, if you think invoking Hillary is like a get out of jail free card for Trump's poor job performance, then all I got to say is good luck to him with that.
Personally I don't see how that saves him anymore then pandering to the far right 25% of the electorate will save his job if he crashes the economy or Muller uncovers corruption from foreign influences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hey, if you think invoking Hillary is like a get out of jail free card for Trump's poor job performance, then all I got to say is good luck to him with that.
> Personally I don't see how that saves him anymore then pandering to the far right 25% of the electorate will save his job if he crashes the economy or Muller uncovers corruption from foreign influences.


I am not saying any such thing, but he was the best option.
I wonder how things would be if he had just a bit of support from the media?


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

*Fact check: President Trump's error-filled holiday tweets on the border wall*

Trump is stuck on an unworkable campaign pledge that Mexico would be forced to pay for the wall, but administration officials have refused to explain Trump's logic for how the revised NAFTA would pay for the wall. The updating of the trade pact negotiated by the Trump administration makes some changes at the margins. But if that results in a smaller trade deficit because Mexico is buying more goods from the United States, it does not necessarily translate into greater revenue for the U.S. government. (As we noted, Trump often equates trade deficits to "losses," but that's a misunderstanding of basic economics.) Moreover, Congress would still have to appropriate funds, and it has refused to do so.

Sometimes, the president has asserted the wall would pay for itself because of reduced illegal immigration. The president often relies on dubious figures on the cost of illegal immigration. But in any case, a border wall on the southern border would not stop people from overstaying their visas.

*Illegal border crossings represent a relatively small share of the number of people who enter the country, legally or otherwise, in any given year, according to the Department of Homeland Security.* Studies estimate that nearly half of the immigrants residing in the United States illegally entered the country legally with a visa -- a percentage that keeps growing. "Two-thirds of those who arrived in 2014 did not illegally cross a border, but were admitted (after screening) on non-immigrant (temporary) visas, and then overstayed their period of admission or otherwise violated the terms of their visas," said a 2017 report by the Center for Migration Studies. "Moreover, this trend in increasing percentages of visa overstays will likely continue into the foreseeable future."

http://www.journalgazette.net/news/fact-check/20190102/fact-check-president-trumps-error-filled-holiday-tweets-on-the-border-wall

*Trump wants to waste billions of taxpayer dollars because he is a moron who wants to appease his base of idiots.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Fact check: President Trump's error-filled holiday tweets on the border wall*
> 
> Trump is stuck on an unworkable campaign pledge that Mexico would be forced to pay for the wall, but administration officials have refused to explain Trump's logic for how the revised NAFTA would pay for the wall. The updating of the trade pact negotiated by the Trump administration makes some changes at the margins. But if that results in a smaller trade deficit because Mexico is buying more goods from the United States, it does not necessarily translate into greater revenue for the U.S. government. (As we noted, Trump often equates trade deficits to "losses," but that's a misunderstanding of basic economics.) Moreover, Congress would still have to appropriate funds, and it has refused to do so.
> 
> ...


You are still an idiot.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not saying any such thing, but he was the best option.
> I wonder how things would be if he had just a bit of support from the media?


Actually I'm glad you making the point about him being the best option because I think it helps illustrate what I'm saying.  If hardcore Republicans such as yourself are getting to the point where you defend the Trumps Presidency with a blanket "don't blame me, I just didn't want to vote for Hillary" defense... I think that's a pretty clear illustration that he's in trouble.
And as for the media supporting him?  As best I can tell you only consume right leaning news Joe, and look at your last two posts- even you are starting to sound like you want to clean your hands of him.  Take a moment and let that sink in.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

In case you wanted to read Mitt Romney's Op-Ed on Trump Joe...



> *Mitt Romney: The president shapes the public character of the nation. Trump’s character falls short.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/mitt-romney-the-president-shapes-the-public-character-of-the-nation-trumps-character-falls-short/2019/01/01/37a3c8c2-0d1a-11e9-8938-5898adc28fa2_story.html?utm_term=.00f480076590
> 
> The Trump presidency made a deep descent in December. The departures of Defense Secretary Jim Mattis and White House Chief of Staff John F. Kelly, the appointment of senior persons of lesser experience, the abandonment of allies who fight beside us, and the president’s thoughtless claim that America has long been a “sucker” in world affairs all defined his presidency down.
> ...


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are still an idiot.


Where's that wall shitstain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> Where's that wall shitstain?


New year same old tired booty, did you forget your log in?


tenacious said:


> Actually I'm glad you making the point about him being the best option because I think it helps illustrate what I'm saying.  If hardcore Republicans such as yourself are getting to the point where you defend the Trumps Presidency with a blanket "don't blame me, I just didn't want to vote for Hillary" defense... I think that's a pretty clear illustration that he's in trouble.
> And as for the media supporting him?  As best I can tell you only consume right leaning news Joe, and look at your last two posts- even you are starting to sound like you want to clean your hands of him.  Take a moment and let that sink in.


It all depends what he ends up doing, I was a cruz guy and then he won and everyone started in on him, so that made me stick up for him against all the bull shit you people could make up about him. If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

An energy industry lobbyist is the new Secretary of the Interior.
Draining the Swamp. LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> In case you wanted to read Mitt Romney's Op-Ed on Trump Joe...


It's funny, that pussy wouldn't go after Obama and lost and now he is gonna go after Trump who did what he could not.
What a sore loser. Trump even supported him in his senate race and now he knifes trump.
He will get his in the end.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

WSJ: Prepare to yawn at Mueller’s final report


Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

*WSJ: Prepare to yawn at Mueller’s final report*

Ed MorrisseyPosted at 5:01 pm on January 2, 2019







A new year offers the best chance for optimism, but perhaps the Wall Street Journal might be overdoing it here. We may be only a few weeks away from the end of Robert Mueller’s investigation, but Holman Jenkins advises everyone to scale down their expectations for any blockbusters in the special counsel’s final report. There won’t be much fire to go with all the media-created smoke, Jenkins predicts, but there would be more to report if Mueller focused on the _real_ problem of the 2016 election — a counterintelligence establishment that tried to interfere with the election:

See Also: Analyst: Brexit deal now so damaged, “I don’t think it’s going to happen”

Maybe the story here is simply one of unintended consequences. Maybe it all comes down to an overly bumptious FBI chief who couldn’t let pass an opportunity to be really, really important. But I don’t think so. Before there was the Steele dossier or the warrant to eavesdrop on Carter Page, there was the Hillary email investigation, which we now know launched a series of intelligence-agency interventions in U.S. domestic politics in which ostensible concerns about Russian intelligence activities were opportunistically entwined with anti-Trump motives.

Especially if you’re unhappy about Mr. Trump, this untold story shrieks for more attention. Unfortunately, much of the alleged reporting consists of waiting around for anti-Trump tidbits to be dropped in the press’s lap. Mr. Mueller himself has taken a tack seemingly designed to make sure that, even after the desired collusion is not found, the FBI’s pre-election activities seem justified.

Mr. Mueller might well issue a report in 2019 that concocts a confection of guilt by innuendo based on the Russia-related dealings and statements of Mr. Trump and the people around him. Alternatively, he could clear the air: Mr. Trump’s election was the doing of the American voter and nobody else.

But it’s already pretty obvious that he’s not going to tell us anything that will greatly shift our understanding of the 2016 race. Whereas, in the still-classified appendix of the Justice Department inspector general’s report on Mr. Comey’s actions are the beginnings of an untold and important story: how U.S. intelligence agencies, using Russia as an excuse, fiddled ineptly and improperly in our election and quite conceivably undermined the Hillary victory they were so obviously trying to secure.

Jenkins has one key figure in his corner in predicting a nothingburger. Rudy Giuliani spent the last couple of days in 2018 telling Mueller to “put up or shut up”:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> An energy industry lobbyist is the new Secretary of the Interior.
> Draining the Swamp. LOL.


I forget, but wasn't Obama the one that promised no lobbyists?


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forget, but wasn't Obama the one that promised no lobbyists?


Trump promised to “Drain the Swamp” and now has an energy lobbyist (ultimate swamp creature) as his Secretary of The Interior!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's funny, that pussy wouldn't go after Obama and lost and now he is gonna go after Trump who did what he could not.
> What a sore loser. Trump even supported him in his senate race and now he knifes trump.
> He will get his in the end.


So don't do what you think is right... just blindly support your party?  I don't know if that's realistic.  Republican's in the House who blindly followed Trump got voted out in record numbers and Republican's barely held onto the Senate because they squeaked out wins in conservative strongholds like Indiana and the Dakota's. 

Couple that with Trump losing his twitter mojo and the Muller investigation... and I'm not sure it's as an easy choice for Romney as you seem to want to believe.  When the rubber hits the road, if Trump goes down it's going to be the Republican's who turn on him first that will be best positioned to take control of the party and lead it out of the swamp.


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


Like building a wall and having Mexico pay for it?  Or building a wall and having you and I pay for it.  A wall that would do very little for boarder security.   Would you settle for a shower curtain?  That would be on par with the Don The Con's bait and switch.  SUCKER!!!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It all depends what he ends up doing, I was a cruz guy and then he won and everyone started in on him, so that made me stick up for him against all the bull shit you people could make up about him. If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


So now Trumps doing bad because of the bull shit I make up about him?  Notice again... you're no longer talking about what a good job he's doing, just how his failures are somebody else's fault?  Just say'n.


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


*Balance the federal budget 'fairly quickly'*
The Promise: 

"It can be done. ... It will take place and it will go relatively quickly.  ... If you have the right people, like, in the agencies and the various people that do the balancing ... you can cut the numbers by two pennies and three pennies and balance a budget quickly and have a stronger and better country."

Update: Federal deficit isn't shrinking; it's growing


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


*Remove existing Syrian refugees*
The Promise: 
“I'm putting the people on notice that are coming here from Syria, as part of this mass migration, that if I win, if I win, they're going back.” 

Update: No action from Donald Trump to deport Syrian refugees, despite campaign promise


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


*Establish a ban on Muslims entering the U.S.*
The Promise: 

“Donald J. Trump is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country's representatives can figure out what the hell is going on.” 

Update: Trump’s travel restrictions survive Supreme Court, fall short of promised Muslim ban


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Remove existing Syrian refugees*
> The Promise:
> “I'm putting the people on notice that are coming here from Syria, as part of this mass migration, that if I win, if I win, they're going back.”
> 
> Update: No action from Donald Trump to deport Syrian refugees, despite campaign promise


If you like your Dr....................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Establish a ban on Muslims entering the U.S.*
> The Promise:
> 
> “Donald J. Trump is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country's representatives can figure out what the hell is going on.”
> ...


If you like your plan you can keep your plan.....................................


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


*Enact term limits*
The Promise: 
"If I'm elected president, I will push for a constitutional amendment to impose term limits on all members of Congress."

Update: No immediate path seen for congressional term-limits


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Balance the federal budget 'fairly quickly'*
> The Promise:
> 
> "It can be done. ... It will take place and it will go relatively quickly.  ... If you have the right people, like, in the agencies and the various people that do the balancing ... you can cut the numbers by two pennies and three pennies and balance a budget quickly and have a stronger and better country."
> ...


Those shovel ready project weren't all that shovel ready..............................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Enact term limits*
> The Promise:
> "If I'm elected president, I will push for a constitutional amendment to impose term limits on all members of Congress."
> 
> Update: No immediate path seen for congressional term-limits


I am a US citizen................................


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Last but not least,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> Like building a wall and having Mexico pay for it?  Or building a wall and having you and I pay for it.  A wall that would do very little for boarder security.   Would you settle for a shower curtain?  That would be on par with the Don The Con's bait and switch.  SUCKER!!!


What difference at this point does it make?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump promised to “Drain the Swamp” and now has an energy lobbyist (ultimate swamp creature) as his Secretary of The Interior!


And? Who is it? What did he do?


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Little Joey Snowflake: "It's everybody else's fault."  Spoken like a true Republican!!!


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What difference at this point does it make?


SUCKER!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So don't do what you think is right... just blindly support your party?  I don't know if that's realistic.  Republican's in the House who blindly followed Trump got voted out in record numbers and Republican's barely held onto the Senate because they squeaked out wins in conservative strongholds like Indiana and the Dakota's.
> 
> Couple that with Trump losing his twitter mojo and the Muller investigation... and I'm not sure it's as an easy choice for Romney as you seem to want to believe.  When the rubber hits the road, if Trump goes down it's going to be the Republican's who turn on him first that will be best positioned to take control of the party and lead it out of the swamp.


Romney won't get there this way.
How many republicans retired? I believe it was a bunch. 39? You know the midterms are almost always really bad for the party in power, right?
BTW, we added seats in the senate.


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

Little Joey Shitstain: "Kathy Griffin prevented Trump from being a great president."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> Little Joey Snowflake: "It's everybody else's fault."  Spoken like a true Republican!!!


All I'm saying is it ain't all bad, booty.
2 supremes, how is RBG feeling these days?

Good thing Obama was such a lazy dude.
*List of federal judges appointed by Donald Trump - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*List_of_federal_judges_appointed_by*...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So now Trumps doing bad because of the bull shit I make up about him?  Notice again... you're no longer talking about what a good job he's doing, just how his failures are somebody else's fault?  Just say'n.


Is that what I said?
The paris accord, anwar, Iran, China, Us, Canada and Mexico agreement, tax cuts.
I am just happy Obama was such a disaster and Hillary was so horrible we had to elect Trump to straighten all this stuff out.
Bottom line.
You lost, fall in line.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I'm saying is it ain't all bad, booty.
> 2 supremes, how is RBG feeling these days?
> 
> Good thing Obama was such a lazy dude.
> ...


Trump is by far the least active president in decades. We haven’t ever seen this level of golfing and vacationing.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Romney won't get there this way.
> How many republicans retired? I believe it was a bunch. 39? You know the midterms are almost always really bad for the party in power, right?
> BTW, we added seats in the senate.


The American people spoke loud and clear in the midterms. By millions and millions. 
And here in CA where you live? Forget about it. Orange County, of all places, is no longer Republican thanks to Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> The American people spoke loud and clear in the midterms. By millions and millions.
> And here in CA where you live? Forget about it. Orange County, of all places, is no longer Republican thanks to Trump.


Didn't Hillary win by millions and millions too?
That is thanks to you people, maybe some of these illegals will have an effect on someone you know and love someday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is by far the least active president in decades. We haven’t ever seen this level of golfing and vacationing.


You know that's a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> Little Joey Shitstain: "Kathy Griffin prevented Trump from being a great president."


Are you talking about Tranny Griffin?


----------



## Booter (Jan 2, 2019)

*Trump says he 'essentially' fired Mattis (who actually resigned in protest)*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/02/politics/trump-mattis-resignation/index.html

Tough guy Donald Trump dishing out more bullshit for his base of idiots.  Little Joe your president if full of shit just like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump says he 'essentially' fired Mattis (who actually resigned in protest)*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/02/politics/trump-mattis-resignation/index.html
> 
> Tough guy Donald Trump dishing out more bullshit for his base of idiots.  Little Joe your president if full of shit just like you.


CNN? Too Funny, even for you booty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

The republicans are a bunch of fucking pussies, they might as well be democrats.

THE CLINTONS
*Published* 11 mins ago
*GOP letter reveals FBI divisions over Clinton case decision, conflicting claims on Rosenstein controversy*





By Catherine Herridge, Cyd Upson | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
close
*House Republicans quietly end probe into allegations of FBI bias in Clinton, Trump investigations*


House Republicans are shuttering their long-running probes into the FBI and Justice Department’s actions during the 2016 campaign as they hand over the majority to Democrats on Thursday – but disclosed new findings on their way out that undercut the official narrative surrounding the bureau’s decision not to prosecute former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and her team for mishandling classified information.



The details were revealed in a letter Friday from outgoing Judiciary Committee Chairman Bob Goodlatte, R-Va., and Oversight Committee Chairman Trey Gowdy, R-S.C., summarizing their findings and reiterating once more their call for a special counsel to be appointed to probe decisions made in the Clinton email and Russia probes – and the “disparate way these two investigations were seemingly conducted.”

The incoming Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, Adam Schiff of California, tweeted dismissively about the Republican letter last week, writing, "This is how the House Republican effort to undermine Mueller by ‘investigating the investigators’ ends. Not with a bang, but with a Friday, buried-in-the-holidays whimper, and one foot out the door."

*CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP*

But, the letter to Acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., and DOJ Inspector General Michael E. Horowitz included significant new details, specifically concerning 2016 statements from then-FBI Director James Comey. In July 2016, Comey took the unusual step of publicly recommending against criminal charges over Clinton's use of an unsecured personal server for government business, though the decision to pursue a criminal case ultimately rested with the Justice Department.


Video
"Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case," Comey told reporters. Later that month and again in September 2016, Comey testified the decision was "unanimous."

However, Republican House investigators uncovered evidence to the contrary, saying a top FBI lawyer and others relayed that the bureau was divided over the Clinton case recommendation.

"FBI General Counsel James Baker, however, initially did believe the [Clinton email] case could be made from an evidentiary standpoint and multiple witnesses testified to the Committees the FBI's decision not to recommend charges was not 'unanimous,'" they wrote.

The seven-page letter revealed that Baker, the FBI's former top lawyer, was a critical witness on several aspects of the investigation. He also spoke to allegations that Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein discussed secretly recording the president and removing him from office two weeks after Comey was fired in May 2017, which Rosenstein adamantly has denied. The chairmen said Baker testified "there were discussions amongst senior FBI and DOJ officials about President Trump's fitness for office, invoking the 25th Amendment, and the prospect of wearing a recording or transmitting device during conversations with the President."

After the allegations first surfaced, Fox News reported on Sept. 22, based on a source who was in the meeting, that Rosenstein's "wire" comments were viewed as "sarcastic." Rosenstein also released a statement saying, "I never pursued or authorized recording the President and any suggestion that I have ever advocated for the removal of the President is absolutely false."

*SOURCE IN ROOM SAYS ROSENSTEIN'S 'WIRE' COMMENT WAS CASE OF SARCASM*

Still, the letter said, "Baker relayed comments attributed to Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein as relayed to him. ... There are questions DAG Rosenstein alone can answer and while the allegations are serious, his denial was forceful. The questions deserve to be asked and the DAG deserves his chance to respond."

Video
Neither the FBI nor the Justice Department responded to Fox News' requests for comment on the letter.

Fox News first reported some of the Baker revelations in October, including the fact that then-FBI lawyer Lisa Page and then-Acting FBI Director Andrew McCabe consulted Baker, who told House investigators he believed Rosenstein was serious.

Transcripts from Comey's closed-door interviews in December, meanwhile, revealed his lawyer threatened to shut down the session after persistent questions from Republican Rep. John Ratcliffe of Texas over whether the former director mishandled classified information when he shared memos documenting conversations with Trump with Columbia University law professor Daniel Richman and lawyers David Kelley and Patrick Fitzgerald. Comey previously testified to a Senate committee that he leaked at least one memo to Richman to kick-start the special counsel investigation.

Ratcliffe questioned who received the memos and whether they had appropriate security clearances, stating that "four of the seven" memos "have been identified either by you [Comey] or by the FBI as containing classified information."

On multiple occasions, Comey declined to answer questions about his handling of the memos, stating Richman, Kelley and Fitzgerald now act as his attorneys. "I can't -- I'm not going to answer questions about my communications with my lawyers," he said.

Video
Comey confirmed that he "did not have written authorization from the FBI to share the February 14th memo, the unclassified memo" with Richman, but Comey would not provide more detail on what memos were shared with Kelley or Fitzgerald.

At one point, Kelley threatened to shut down the questioning. "We're here to answer questions about decisions not made and made by DOJ and the FBI in connection with the Hillary Rodham Clinton investigation and the Russian investigation. This is talking about his firing. Can you explain the relevance of these questions? Because if this continues, we're just going to call it a day," Kelley said.

After the session, Fox News asked Comey if there was a spill of classified information when he shared the memos. "I'm not going to talk about something like that," he responded.

Comey did confirm to House investigators that Horowitz was investigating how Comey created and handled the memos, some of which included classified information.

After the second Comey interview, the incoming Democratic chairman of the House Judiciary Committee characterized the testimony and GOP line of questioning as old news. "It was a total waste of time, we’re simply rehashing things that have been gone over in public many times before with regard to the FBI and DOJ’s conclusions with respect to the investigation of Hillary Clinton’s emails," Rep. Jerry Nadler, D-N


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

*Just another MSM fucking lie.*

*Five Weeks After The Guardian’s Viral Blockbuster Assange-Manafort Scoop, No Evidence Has Emerged — Just Stonewalling*
Glenn Greenwald

January 2 2019, 5:43 a.m.
Five weeks ago, The Guardian published one of the most extraordinary and significant bombshells in the now two-plus-year-old Trump-Russia saga. “Donald Trump’s former campaign manager Paul Manafort held secret talks with Julian Assange inside the Ecuadorian embassy in London, and visited around the time he joined Trump’s campaign,” claimed reporter and best-selling “Collusion” author Luke Harding, Dan Collyns, and a very sketchy third person whose name was bizarrely scrubbed from The Guardian’s byline for its online version but appeared in the print version: Fernando Villavicencio, described by the Washington Post, discussing this mysterious discrepancy, as “an Ecuadoran journalist and activist


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know that's a lie.


Obviously not. Many more vacation days than Obama or anybody else.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Just another MSM fucking lie.*
> 
> *Five Weeks After The Guardian’s Viral Blockbuster Assange-Manafort Scoop, No Evidence Has Emerged — Just Stonewalling*
> Glenn Greenwald
> ...


The MSM is Fox and Breitbart and The Daily Caller, correct? What did they lie about this time? 
Or do you mean the much smaller Guardian is MSM? How does that work?


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about Tranny Griffin?


Melania is twice the man she is.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that what I said?
> The paris accord, anwar, Iran, China, Us, Canada and Mexico agreement, tax cuts.
> I am just happy Obama was such a disaster and Hillary was so horrible we had to elect Trump to straighten all this stuff out.
> Bottom line.
> You lost, fall in line.


Remind me again... how many posts did it take for me to goad you into saying something positive about Trump, three or was it four?  And then this half baked list, half of which well require the House to pass them in the coming term is best you can do.  You keep blaming everyone else- but all I can think is with friends like you all I can say is Trump is gonna be toast amigo.  

Anyway, I'm remember that fall in line quip.  It should come in handy if he get's impeached.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Melania is twice the man she is.


No accounting for taste.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Remind me again... how many posts did it take for me to goad you into saying something positive about Trump, three or was it four?  And then this half baked list, half of which well require the House to pass them in the coming term is best you can do.  You keep blaming everyone else- but all I can think is with friends like you all I can say is Trump is gonna be toast amigo.
> 
> Anyway, I'm remember that fall in line quip.  It should come in handy if he get's impeached.


You have the rambling way of whiskers.
When and why is trump going down?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have the rambling way of whiskers.
> When and why is trump going down?


Rambling way of whiskers?  Hmm... maybe stay in the angry lane and leave the clever to somebody else.

Anyway, to answer your question with the nutters saying I just didn't want to elect Hillary, and establishment players like Romney starting to line up against him... I'm going to go out on a limb and guess he fires himself before the end of 2019.  You know, so Pence can acquit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Rambling way of whiskers?  Hmm... maybe stay in the angry lane and leave the clever to somebody else.
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question with the nutters saying I just didn't want to elect Hillary, and establishment players like Romney starting to line up against him... I'm going to go out on a limb and guess he fires himself before the end of 2019.  You know, so Pence can acquit.


I don't know about that unless they have something really bad on him or his kids, but we would already know about that I imagine.


----------



## messy (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know about that unless they have something really bad on him or his kids, but we would already know about that I imagine.


I’m just very eager to see the tax returns.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know about that unless they have something really bad on him or his kids, but we would already know about that I imagine.


Well something bad on his kids... or you know, it turns out the reason Trump is on twitter everyday ranting about Muller is because there is something there for investigators to find.

Truthfully it won't take much I don't really think.  Just think about it.  With Trump pulling out of Syria, and talking about pulling out of Afghanistan and South Korea, he's going to lose the hawks and military vote.  He's already lost the right leaning moderates.  The only one's he's got left are the rightie-tighties like you Joe.  And if Fox News keeps backing away from him, I wonder how long ever your type will be willing to associate with him.  As I've already pointed out, we're already seeing you start to reposition yourself with the don't blame me, I just didn't want to vote for Hillary posts.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't have a shocked face to cut and paste... but by my count, sure seem like you add Romney and the rest of the establishment Republican's in the Senate in with the Dem's, and you're looking at the 2/3's Senate votes needed to impeach the president?
> 
> Hindsight is always 20/20 of course, but with the Senate being so hard to gerrymander and the fact that he's lost the House- I'm starting to think Trumps decision to purely pander to the far right base and count on his ability to yell about Mexican's and Hillary during the elections might have been a big miscalculation.  Any guesses from the peanut gallery on what his chances are of staying in office vs getting impeached?  Given how poor of a strategist he is proving to be- I'm really starting to wonder if he's got the chops to hang on.



*You gotta a lot of P's in that post, you pushing P's for pabulum promotion presumably.....*
*I'll take my hook back....you prefer plucking at Valveeta in peaceful places.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You gotta a lot of P's in that post, you pushing P's for pabulum promotion presumably.....*
> *I'll take my hook back....you prefer plucking at Valveeta in peaceful places.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hey, if you think invoking Hillary is like a get out of jail free card for Trump's poor job performance, then all I got to say is good luck to him with that.
> Personally I don't see how that saves him anymore then pandering to the far right 25% of the electorate will save his job if he crashes the economy or Muller uncovers corruption from foreign influences.



*Oh Boy .....Tiny " T " is gettin excited because the MSM is spoon feeding him*
*Donkey Dung at a vicious rate......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well something bad on his kids... or you know, it turns out the reason Trump is on twitter everyday ranting about Muller is because there is something there for investigators to find.
> 
> Truthfully it won't take much I don't really think.  Just think about it.  With Trump pulling out of Syria, and talking about pulling out of Afghanistan and South Korea, he's going to lose the hawks and military vote.  He's already lost the right leaning moderates.  The only one's he's got left are the rightie-tighties like you Joe.  And if Fox News keeps backing away from him, I wonder how long ever your type will be willing to associate with him.  As I've already pointed out, we're already seeing you start to reposition yourself with the don't blame me, I just didn't want to vote for Hillary posts.


You really haven't been paying attention, when he does something I don't like I will point it out, then you people.start with the false stories and lying and it puts me right back on his team.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 2, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Butthurt about your post being deemed 'dumb' are we? Seems the new year hasn't changed you from being a whiney bitch... didn't hold my breath on that you would anyway. Same old, same old pussy.


You still seem nice.

Oh, and it's almost like the tax cut put a phony bandage on international economic weakness... Someone post a snapshot of today's market, might be last time it's up for 2019 in a while... Sad.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Perhaps a scholarship from Fries U would help.


Certainly couldn't hurt. At least Bear would know that a "den" is an asset if Bear owns it, even if Bear has to pay on a mortgage to not shit in the woods.

Bear would have that going for them.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It appears you paid your mortgage.  Lol!


And my credit card... Kek.

Do you really not understand assets, liabilities and balance sheets?

Perhaps you should have spent more time studying the Italians (and Egyptian Jews) and less time on the strudels of Vienna... Sucker.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really haven't been paying attention, when he does something I don't like I will point it out, then you people.start with the false stories and lying and it puts me right back on his team.


These guys never pay attention. They're too busy telling us how great they are..


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> These guys never pay attention. They're too busy telling us how great they are..


Says the guy who just spent half the day on another thread bragging about how rich his daddy is.  lol


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And my credit card... Kek.
> 
> Do you really not understand assets, liabilities and balance sheets?
> 
> Perhaps you should have spent more time studying the Italians (and Egyptian Jews) and less time on the strudels of Vienna... Sucker.


He thinks he understands.  Does that count?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really haven't been paying attention, when he does something I don't like I will point it out, then you people.start with the false stories and lying and it puts me right back on his team.


Ahh... right, if only the press just told everyone Trump was doing a great job; and how smart it was to start trade wars with Europe and China at the same time, that abandoning the Kurds to Turkey and Iran was a good thing, the money ties to Putin & Saudi Arabia, continued to ignore the lies, etc, etc, etc... we'd all think he was doing great.  I hear you Joe, if only. 

But then again, you know what they say about "if's."  Like maybe if I stop eating I could become a supermodel!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Says the guy who just spent half the day on another thread bragging about how rich his daddy is.  lol


Really? Where did I post that? You should read my post again about you reading only what you want to read. Then read the post that you're referring to again. I would say that you put your foot in your mouth again but you only have two feet..


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? Where did I post that? You should read my post again about you reading only what you want to read. Then read the post that you're referring to again. I would say that you put your foot in your mouth again but you only have two feet..


lol... yeah I must have put my foot in my mouth again.  You're just too smart for me!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> lol... yeah I must have put my foot in my mouth again.  You're just too smart for me!


Show me the post. You can't because I never posted that. Keep trying low life, keep trying.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Show me the post. You can't because I never posted that. Keep trying low life, keep trying.


Listen dude, you strike me as a nutjob on the edge and I don't want to be the one who pushes you over.  Have an nice life, I wish you the best.

I'm putting you on ignore and you gobeargo screen name too.  Like forever.  I would feel bad if I said something and it lead to you hurting yourself, or your family.  There is just something not right with you and the deep anger in your posts. I want no part of it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Listen dude, you strike me as a nutjob on the edge and I don't want to be the one who pushes you over.  Have an nice life, I wish you the best.
> 
> I'm putting you on ignore and you gobeargo screen name too.  Like forever.  I would feel bad if I said something and it lead to you hurting yourself, or your family.  There is just something not right with you and the deep anger in your posts. I want no part of it.


Way to man up and own your previous post. Your Momma would be so proud of the low life you became...


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

messy said:


> The MSM is Fox and Breitbart and The Daily Caller, correct? What did they lie about this time?
> Or do you mean the much smaller Guardian is MSM? How does that work?



*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy ".........your landlord wants you upstairs....*



tenacious said:


> Says the guy who just spent half the day on another thread bragging about how rich his daddy is.  lol


*Tiny " T ".......just leave it alone....your gunna collapse one of your *
*dorsal vessels with that kind of abuse....my o my are you excitable.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy " " Messy ".........your landlord wants you upstairs....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tenacious one doesn't like being reminded of what a low life he is...


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Listen dude, you strike me as a nutjob on the edge and I don't want to be the one who pushes you over.  Have an nice life, I wish you the best.
> 
> I'm putting you on ignore and you gobeargo screen name too.  Like forever.  I would feel bad if I said something and it lead to you hurting yourself, or your family.  There is just something not right with you and the deep anger in your posts. I want no part of it.



*Bowing out on Jan 2, 2019 8:29 pm ........Tiny " T " is out.*

*Now for the matter of Schumer and Pelosi...Hairplug and Wrinkle.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... right, if only the press just told everyone Trump was doing a great job; and how smart it was to start trade wars with Europe and China at the same time, that abandoning the Kurds to Turkey and Iran was a good thing, the money ties to Putin & Saudi Arabia, continued to ignore the lies, etc, etc, etc... we'd all think he was doing great.  I hear you Joe, if only.
> 
> But then again, you know what they say about "if's."  Like maybe if I stop eating I could become a supermodel!


How about we just stop all the false stories about trump? Let's start there. For example, Mr Kavanaugh.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Bowing out on Jan 2, 2019 8:29 pm ........Tiny " T " is out.*
> 
> *Now for the matter of Schumer and Pelosi...Hairplug and Wrinkle.*


I tried to be nice to the low life before. Even liked a few of his post and tried to be civil but he would always reply back in a condescending manner. I tried to forget what he tried to pull in the previous version of the forum but the guy was a low life last year and will forever be one. He won't change...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Listen dude, you strike me as a nutjob on the edge and I don't want to be the one who pushes you over.  Have an nice life, I wish you the best.
> 
> I'm putting you on ignore and you gobeargo screen name too.  Like forever.  I would feel bad if I said something and it lead to you hurting yourself, or your family.  There is just something not right with you and the deep anger in your posts. I want no part of it.


They are worse than I am? I just don't see it.
Did you take your pills today? 
For such a well off financial genius you sure are sensitive. Your momma should of told you no once in a while and had you go outside and play in the mud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Bowing out on Jan 2, 2019 8:29 pm ........Tiny " T " is out.*
> 
> *Now for the matter of Schumer and Pelosi...Hairplug and Wrinkle.*


We gotta up our game, I thought you and I were way worse than multi and bear.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we just stop all the false stories about trump? Let's start there. For example, Mr Kavanaugh.


False stories about Trump.  Do you think it was wise to declare a trade war with Europe, Canada and China all at the same time?  I'd love to hear your thoughts because my retirement nest egg is looking very unhappy these days.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are worse than I am? I just don't see it.
> Did you take your pills today?
> For such a well off financial genius you sure are sensitive. Your momma should of told you no once in a while and had you go outside and play in the mud.


You make me laugh Joe.  Plus you can take as good as you get without flipping the fuck out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You make me laugh Joe.  Plus you can take as good as you get without flipping the fuck out.


You don't cus very often.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> False stories about Trump.  Do you think it was wise to declare a trade war with Europe, Canada and China all at the same time?  I'd love to hear your thoughts because my retirement nest egg is looking very unhappy these days.


We need to even the playing field sometime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> False stories about Trump.  Do you think it was wise to declare a trade war with Europe, Canada and China all at the same time?  I'd love to hear your thoughts because my retirement nest egg is looking very unhappy these days.


You are assuming that caused it? You are much more educated than I, tell me what is the average time between downturns in the market? How long has it been since the last one?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we just stop all the false stories about trump? Let's start there. For example, Mr Kavanaugh.


What false stories?


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are assuming that caused it? You are much more educated than I, tell me what is the average time between downturns in the market? How long has it been since the last one?


2 days.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3742


What will.he be arrested for?
Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need to even the playing field sometime.


Not sure how declaring a trade war on the whole world is leveling the playing field, so much as it's poor strategy in terms of gaining the leverage we need to level that playing field.  It's just poor leadership, predictably resulting in an economy going into recession and what will probably be a deal that could have been much better if we had played the sides against each other instead of taking on the whole world on at once.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

I thought you weren't supposed to give  firewater to an injun?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

espola said:


> 2 days.


You didn't see the rally the last 3 sessions?
You need to DVR it when you nap.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 2, 2019)

Wow, I just learned from Individual 1 the Con that Reagan was wrong all along about Russia and Afghanistan. They were supposed to invade. It was a good thing! What was Ronnie thinking? I'm so glad we are all now "woke" to Rusky benevolence of invasion doctrine.

Everything is so much clearer!

Seriously though, that Russian love fest. What do they have on Donnie-boy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

espola said:


> What false stories?


I know you can read, pick one.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't see the rally the last 3 sessions?
> You need to DVR it when you nap.


How did 2018 end, compared to 2017?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to give  firewater to an injun?
> View attachment 3743


Don't worry, Racist Joe, there's enough sterno for you too.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you can read, pick one.


How about you show your head is not completely empty by giving us just one.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't see the rally the last 3 sessions?
> You need to DVR it when you nap.


You may want to sleep through tomorrow... Kek.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What will.he be arrested for?
> Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

espola said:


> How did 2018 end, compared to 2017?


Did you miss it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

*22,000 Minors 'Illegally Crossed' Border in December...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, you can.


Pelosi on whether sitting president can be indicted


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

*How is my bounty program sounding now?*

*NY Times: ’40-Year’ Flood of Immigration Turns Orange County Blue*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Henry Olsen: Mitt Romney Put ‘Investors’ Profits’ over ‘American Jobs’…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

* 
*
*BEIN' GREEN: Ocasio-Cortez's Radical Mandate for Govt Control...

Gender-based justice, Reparations, Universal income, Medicare for All*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

espola said:


> How about you show your head is not completely empty by giving us just one.


*Liberal ‘lies’ about President Trump*
By Kayleigh McEnany, opinion contributor - 02/21/17 05:20 PM EST   327
4,177
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterTwitter
inShare






© Getty
Liberals have discovered a new word.

Lie: “to make an untrue statement with intent to deceive.”  

Like a teenager who just learned a new SAT word, the left is using and misusing this word to characterize President Trump




Donald John TrumpDOJ declines to take Arpaio fight to Supreme CourtCanadian man arrested for trespassing at White House says he wanted to deliver Crown Royal to TrumpGraham: Trump giving up on border wall fight would be the 'end of his presidency'MORE’s statements.  From his most recent “last night in Sweden” remark to his assertion that the murder rate is at its highest mark in 47 years, liberals have incorrectly labeled Trump as “intending to deceive.”



MSNBC's Lawrence O’Donnell went so far as to crown himself “the enemy of Trump lies.”  Interestingly, the concept of lying has been noticeably absent from liberal vocabulary for the last eight years.

This characterization was nowhere to be found when President Barack Obama




Barack Hussein ObamaRomney attacks Trump, now he's a media darlingCompromise on border wall, our last line of defenseDemocrats should nominate a military officer in 2020MORE’s then-U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice appeared on five Sunday talk shows and blamed the Benghazi attacks on a YouTube video. In lockstep, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton allegedly assured the families of the four dead Americans that she would get the videomaker; this promise came despite Clinton knowing full well that terrorists were to blame.  

Indeed, Clinton wrote in two emails in the immediate aftermath of Benghazi that these Americans “were killed in Benghazi by an al Qaeda-like group” not at the hands of a spontaneous protest triggered by a video.  Nevertheless, she purportedly deceived the families of these American heroes.

The “L-word” was absent when the Obama administration promised 37 times “if you like your healthcare plan, you can keep it,” only to be followed by millions of Americans losing their plans and doctors en masse.  According to NBC, the “Obama administration knew millions could not keep their health insurance.”  Liberals, nevertheless, played the naiveté card.

“Lying” allegations were nonexistent when Hillary Clinton vowed that she “did not email any classified material to anyone on my email” only to be followed by a revised vow that she “never sent nor received any information that was classified at the time it was sent and received” before finally arriving at the promise that she “never received nor sent any material that was marked classified.”  

Is your head spinning?  Mine too!  Clinton’s evolving and lawyerly defenses of course came as the evidence of her sending and receiving classified information became public.  As the facts grew, so too did evidence of Clinton’s intentional deception.

Rather than label the Obama and Clinton duplicities as lies, liberals rationalized them. Obama and Clinton did not intend to deceive, and thus they did not “lie.”

Rice and Clinton were caught up in “the fog of war” during Benghazi, as Clinton stated to a congressional panel.  Obama did not realize millions would lose their plans.  And Clinton, despite having three decades of government experience, just did not know how to handle classified information.

In other words, because these liberals did not intend to deceive – a questionable notion at best, given the facts – they did not lie.  

If the left would use this same exacting precision in analyzing the words of President Trump, not only would they find that Trump is not “lying” but that he lacks the nefarious cover-up motives involved in several of the aforementioned Democratic mistruths.  

For instance, I was at Trump’s Saturday rally in Melbourne, Fla., where he urged his audience to “look at what’s happening last night in Sweden.”

The left used Trump’s vague statement to impart sinister suspicion.  “How dare he make up a terrorist attack!?” and  “liar!” were but a few of the apoplectic freak-outs.  Meanwhile, the person beside me heard it entirely differently.  “He’s referring to information he gathered regarding Sweden last night,” this person said.  

Trump’s clarification on Twitter that his “last night” remark indeed referred to a Friday night Fox News segment on crime in Sweden validated the latter interpretation over the former.  Nevertheless, the former interpretation was adopted as gospel.

The left’s “lying” narrative was again on full display when Trump stated that the murder rate was the highest it has been in 47 years.  The liberals accused Trump of intentionally planting a false statistic, but they ought to have done a cursory Google search, which would have clarified exactly what Trump was getting at: the U.S. had just seen the biggest increase in murders in 45 years.

Trump used this statistic several times throughout the campaign, and Politifact rated his statement as “mostly true.”  But this time Trump left out one word — increase — and the left lost it, resorting to the “lying” label.  

The truth is liberals are using every tactic possible to drown the Trump presidency.  False allegations of racism, bigotry, xenophobia, anti-Semitism, and now lying each have their own chapter in the Trump takedown playbook.  

As it turns out, the only lies being told are not by President Donald Trump but by liberals, who will hypocritically mischaracterize Trump’s every action.  They do so intentionally – the very definition of a “lie.”

_Kayleigh McEnany is a CNN political commentator who recently received her Juris Doctor from Harvard Law School. She graduated from Georgetown University's School of Foreign Service and also studied politics at Oxford University. _


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *BEIN' GREEN: Ocasio-Cortez's Radical Mandate for Govt Control...*
> 
> *Gender-based justice, Reparations, Universal income, Medicare for All*


I'd be curious to hear from the folks who I assume are dems on this forum, what they feel about this rethoric. 

I'm holding my breath now....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'd be curious to hear from the folks who I assume are dems on this forum, what they feel about this rethoric.
> 
> I'm holding my breath now....


I am sure they will wait until their talking points are sent to them.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are assuming that caused it? You are much more educated than I, tell me what is the average time between downturns in the market? How long has it been since the last one?


You were saying...

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2019-01-03/u-s-factory-gauge-falls-most-since-2008-as-orders-output-cool?__twitter_impression=true

while Trump was trying to job the market to get him through the midterms, the real world was having an economic cycle.

Perhaps we should have been addressing that?

Or, trade wars, that's a strategy...


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What will.he be arrested for?
> Did you know you can't indict a sitting president?


Yes you can racist joe.


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN? Too Funny, even for you booty.


Got your head in the sand shitstain or is it up your ass?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Got your head in the sand shitstain or is it up your ass?


LOL !


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

Little Joey Shitstain - could you have been a great general too like Don the Con thinks he would have been?  Poor Commander Bone Spurs - we'll never know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes you can racist joe.


Who told you that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Got your head in the sand shitstain or is it up your ass?


CNN is the Fake News Network Mr booty.
I believe even your dumb ass knows that.
At least we know why you are so misinformed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Joe sets up the circus tent and the clowns roll in!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Joe sets up the circus tent and the clowns roll in!


It's a new year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Great, just what we need in the USA, a towel head making laws.
*Muslim congresswoman to be sworn in on Thomas Jefferson's Quran...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a new year.


...same clowns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Joe sets up the circus tent and the clowns roll in!


*The Hangover -- EVERY FUCKING DAY - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s858BOeTKEM

Similar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

I know these people are just U S citizens, but they matter to somebody I bet.


*In Memoriam: 12 Americans Allegedly Killed by Illegal Aliens in 2018*
6,712


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he sticks to his promises I will continue to support him.


*As a candidate, Donald Trump said he could eliminate the national debt in eight years, largely by focusing on better trade deals. But in office, Trump has presided over a considerable increase in red ink, with annual deficits expected to surpass $1 trillion as soon as 2019. Overall debt is rising accordingly, with the national debt held by the public surpassing $16 trillion for the first time last week. Total debt outstanding is now approaching $22 trillion.*


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN is the Fake News Network Mr booty.
> I believe even your dumb ass knows that.
> At least we know why you are so misinformed.


Shitstain - do you have bone spurs in your brain?


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Joe sets up the circus tent and the clowns roll in!


Bozo, is that tent a liability or an asset?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Bozo, is that tent a liability or an asset?


Both.  The tent is the asset, the loan the liability.  I just don't live in it with you clowns.  Thanks for the rent though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> *As a candidate, Donald Trump said he could eliminate the national debt in eight years, largely by focusing on better trade deals. But in office, Trump has presided over a considerable increase in red ink, with annual deficits expected to surpass $1 trillion as soon as 2019. Overall debt is rising accordingly, with the national debt held by the public surpassing $16 trillion for the first time last week. Total debt outstanding is now approaching $22 trillion.*


Obama built that, booty.


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

*US national debt reaches a new high under Trump*

The US national debt stood at $21.974 trillion at the end of 2018, more than $2 trillion higher than when President Donald Trump took office, according to numbers released Thursday by the Treasury Department.

he debt began to level off at the beginning of Trump's term, but bounced up again last year as the tax cuts passed at the end of 2017 took effect and the dramatically lower corporate tax rate lowered Treasury revenues.

As a candidate, Trump promised to "get rid of" the national debt, telling the Washington Post in 2016 that he could make the US debt-free "over a period of eight years."

According to the Congressional Budget Office, total public debt stood at 78% of America's gross domestic product in fiscal year 2018, the highest percentage since 1950. The deficit -- or the difference between what the government spends and what it takes in over any one year -- jumped to 3.8% of GDP in 2018, up from 3.5% in 2017.

That's particularly unusual in such a strong economy without major new expenditures. If no changes are made, the CBO projects that public debt will rise to 96% of GDP by 2028. A big chunk of that -- $1.9 trillion between 2018 and 2028 -- will be due to the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act,the CBO reported last April.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/politics/trump-us-national-debt/index.html

Only an assclown like Don the Con could take the super strong economy that Obama left him and tank the stock market and add $2 Trillion to the National Debt in 2 years!!!

Shitstain you are the biggest sucker known to man!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> *US national debt reaches a new high under Trump*
> 
> The US national debt stood at $21.974 trillion at the end of 2018, more than $2 trillion higher than when President Donald Trump took office, according to numbers released Thursday by the Treasury Department.
> 
> ...


Bootsie, that 2 trillion is the interest on the near doubling of the debt left by obama.


----------



## Chizl (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built that, booty.





Booter said:


> *US national debt reaches a new high under Trump*
> 
> The US national debt stood at $21.974 trillion at the end of 2018, more than $2 trillion higher than when President Donald Trump took office, according to numbers released Thursday by the Treasury Department.
> 
> ...


Your wasting your time as you are dealing with 3rd grade logic.

Economy strong = Trump is a stable genius and solely responsible for the great wealth he has bestowed upon our great nation

Economy takes a turn for the worse = Obama built that

Which one is it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Chizl said:


> Your wasting your time as you are dealing with 3rd grade logic.
> 
> Economy strong = Trump is a stable genius and solely responsible for the great wealth he has bestowed upon our great nation
> 
> ...


Just going with liberal logic here, you don't agree?


----------



## Chizl (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just going with liberal logic here, you don't agree?


Nope


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Chizl said:


> Your wasting your time as you are dealing with 3rd grade logic.
> 
> Economy strong = Trump is a stable genius and solely responsible for the great wealth he has bestowed upon our great nation
> 
> ...


I bet the 3rd grader used You're instead of "Your".


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Economists with Morgan Stanley are forecasting 1.7% gross domestic product growth for 2019, which would be the lowest level since 2012.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Both.  The tent is the asset, the loan the liability.  I just don't live in it with you clowns.  Thanks for the rent though.


Now that you have some cash flow, perhaps you can finally afford that health insurance, and that accounting 101 course... Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just going with liberal logic here, you don't agree?


Forschizle


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Economists with Morgan Stanley are forecasting 1.7% gross domestic product growth for 2019, which would be the lowest level since 2012.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

We really get the government we deserve,



Pelosi Re-elected Speaker of the House...Which Dems Voted Against Her?

Cortney O'Brien


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Kek.

How's that finacialistic jeaniosity of the tax cut and trade war doing?

Oh, and did you scrape up enough pennies for your health insurance yet? You can do it! Try the freeway exits. Hard work pays off!

Suckerz.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Kek.
> 
> How's that finacialistic jeaniosity of the tax cut and trade war doing?
> 
> ...


Health Insurance is illegal in the U.S.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Kek.
> 
> How's that finacialistic jeaniosity of the tax cut and trade war doing?
> 
> ...


There's the resident coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Do you people feel better or worse?






*PELOSI IN CONTROL...*
_*Constitution Considers Me President's Equal...*_
*Won't rule out indictment, impeachment...*
*Confused Speaker botches speech...*
_*'I think I skipped a couple of pages. I'm not sure'...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

This is getting good already,


Oh My: Bernie Sanders Says He Was Too Busy To Address Sexual Harassment Claims Infesting His 2016 Campaign

Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

*Feinstein Endorses Joe Biden For 2020 | The Daily Caller*
https://www.dailycaller.com/2019/01/03/*feinstein*-*endorses*-*biden*-2020
Jan 03, 2019 · While *Biden* has not yet made an official announcement regarding his 2020 plans, *Feinstein* is the second prominent Democrat in as many days to urge him to run. New York Governor Andrew Cuomo threw his support behind President Obama’s former vice president on Wednesday


US News
*GIRL POWER! Oh wait … Sen. Dianne Feinstein admits she wouldn’t support Kamala Harris for president and Lefties can’t DEAL*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Got your head in the sand shitstain or is it up your ass?


I don't know if you know what an embarrassment is, but if you ask your parents they will Shirley let you in on it.

Booty's go to rag,

CNN’s Most Embarrassing Moments from 2018


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> False stories about Trump.  Do you think it was wise to declare a trade war with Europe, Canada and China all at the same time?  I'd love to hear your thoughts because my retirement nest egg is looking very unhappy these days.



*Boo Hoo.....Dirt bag. You apparently don't understand the word diversify.*

*Tiny " T " fits you quite well.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Feinstein Endorses Joe Biden For 2020 | The Daily Caller*
> https://www.dailycaller.com/2019/01/03/*feinstein*-*endorses*-*biden*-2020
> Jan 03, 2019 · While *Biden* has not yet made an official announcement regarding his 2020 plans, *Feinstein* is the second prominent Democrat in as many days to urge him to run. New York Governor Andrew Cuomo threw his support behind President Obama’s former vice president on Wednesday
> 
> ...



*Hey....they can start a NEW Company !*

*" Feinbidenstein "  Adult Diapers for those scummy disgusting individuals who *
*shit themselves in public 24/7/365.*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to give  firewater to an injun?
> View attachment 3743


*She has an " Oral " fixation, she's stretching those lips for " Large " donations.*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Health Insurance is illegal in the U.S.


Then why are you worried about affording it?

Sucker...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There's the resident coward.


Kek. 

How's that "3 day rally" working for you now, Racist Joe? 

Are you hanging out by the metaphorical Wall cruising for Roy Moore-bait?

Happy New House Year! 

Good bye and good riddance Paul Ryan! The King of Debt.


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Then why are you worried about affording it?
> 
> *Sucker*...


*Freidorhimsack loves to play on wet grass with wet balls........................*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

You know who we haven't seen in a while? The man with the good hair. And I'm working on a mighty thirst... A mighty, mighty thirst...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

*Latest forecast:2.6percent —January 3, 2019*
The GDPNow model estimate for real GDP growth (seasonally adjusted annual rate) in the fourth quarter of 2018 is *2.6 percent*on January 3, down from 2.7 percent on December 21. The nowcasts of fourth-quarter real consumer spending growth and fourth-quarter real private fixed investment growth decreased from 3.7 percent and 2.7 percent, respectively, to 3.6 percent and 2.4 percent, respectively, after this morning’s Manufacturing ISM Report On Business from the Institute for Supply Management.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Kek.
> 
> How's that "3 day rally" working for you now, Racist Joe?
> 
> ...


There is the resident coward.
You can have Ryan and I can't wait to see this new clown show in 2019.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> *Latest forecast:2.6percent —January 3, 2019*
> The GDPNow model estimate for real GDP growth (seasonally adjusted annual rate) in the fourth quarter of 2018 is *2.6 percent*on January 3, down from 2.7 percent on December 21. The nowcasts of fourth-quarter real consumer spending growth and fourth-quarter real private fixed investment growth decreased from 3.7 percent and 2.7 percent, respectively, to 3.6 percent and 2.4 percent, respectively, after this morning’s Manufacturing ISM Report On Business from the Institute for Supply Management.


The new normal, wasn't that it?
*Barack Obama Is Now The Only President In History To Never ...*
https://*www.zerohedge.com*/news/2017-01-27/*barack-obama*-now-only...
Not only is the *average* annual growth rate of just 1.48% during *Obama's* business cycle the weakest of any expansion since at least 1949, he has just become the only President to have not had even one year of 3% *GDP* growth.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Then why are you worried about affording it?
> 
> Sucker...


Poor guy can’t afford much. He’s a little confused about what’s valuable and what isn’t. I assume his views have cost him along the way. He says you’re teaching him, though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2019)

I see the usual suspects are in here running in circles like cockroaches exposed to the light.

Pelosi, a strong woman, capable, able to make deals and Democrat, t-scum kryptonite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see the usual suspects are in here running in circles like cockroaches exposed to the light.
> 
> Pelosi, a strong woman, capable, able to make deals and Democrat, t-scum kryptonite.


You are still a fucking idiot whiskers.
Pelosi will get chewed up and spit out over the next 2 years.


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor guy can’t afford much. He’s a little confused about what’s valuable and what isn’t. I assume his views have cost him along the way. He says you’re teaching him, though.


*Off you go......down to the corner liquor store.....buy yourself some " All Day " Suckers....*
*That's the only way you'll ever give anyone a " Lickin "......*
*" Messy " Financial....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor guy can’t afford much. He’s a little confused about what’s valuable and what isn’t. I assume his views have cost him along the way. He says you’re teaching him, though.


He's an undereducated, liar with an inferiority complex like all the t-scums and t himself.


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see the usual suspects are in here running in circles like cockroaches exposed to the light.
> 
> Pelosi, a strong woman, capable, able to make deals and Democrat, t-scum kryptonite.


*I'm glad you've exposed your well hidden Criminal nature, supporting a Mafioso style " Bitch "*
*seems to be right up a Rodents exhaust chute......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are still a fucking idiot whiskers.
> Pelosi will get chewed up and spit out over the next 2 years.


Are you pouting again?


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an undereducated, liar with an inferiority complex like all the t-scums and t himself.


*But you are uneducated, and a Rodent.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *But you are uneducated, and a Rodent.*


 . . . and happy as a lark. Why are you so butt-hurt all the time?


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you people feel better or worse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least she's not Paul Ryan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an undereducated, liar with an inferiority complex like all the t-scums and t himself.


And he's got all you people in a tizzy, talking to yourselves again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

*WSJ: Prepare to yawn at Mueller’s final report*
Ed Morrissey Jan 02, 2019 5:01 PM





Giuliani: “I challenge Mueller to put up or shut up.”


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The new normal, wasn't that it?
> *Barack Obama Is Now The Only President In History To Never ...*
> https://*www.zerohedge.com*/news/2017-01-27/*barack-obama*-now-only...
> Not only is the *average* annual growth rate of just 1.48% during *Obama's* business cycle the weakest of any expansion since at least 1949, he has just become the only President to have not had even one year of 3% *GDP* growth.


We could be looking at sub-2 in 2019 and 2020... That folks don't understand the distortion of Idiot Number 1's push-me-pull-you economic non-policy (that is probably simply designed for some thugs in Cypress to sit around jobbing the market the swings, with some vig for the Drumpf-iosa.) is one of the funnier things  of the past year. Even "serious" business folks got publicly jackassed by Trump and his dim Hooked-by-a-foreign-gold-digger/hooker-in-arms Mnuchin.

Drumpf and the GOP kleptocrats shot the racehorse with ephedrine. They loved watching her gallop but will be oh so shocked when her heart gives out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We could be looking at sub-2 in 2019 and 2020...


Hillary could be president too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

espola said:


> What false stories?


What votes stolen for Trump by the Russians.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary could be president too.


Predictions.  What a hoot.  Suckers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We could be looking at sub-2 in 2019 and 2020... That folks don't understand the distortion of Idiot Number 1's push-me-pull-you economic non-policy (that is probably simply designed for some thugs in Cypress to sit around jobbing the market the swings, with some vig for the Drumpf-iosa.) is one of the funnier things  of the past year. Even "serious" business folks got publicly jackassed by Trump and his dim Hooked-by-a-foreign-gold-digger/hooker-in-arms Mnuchin.
> 
> Drumpf and the GOP kleptocrats shot the racehorse with ephedrine. They loved watching her gallop but will be oh so shocked when her heart gives out.


Gotta love the Fries U curriculum. Kek!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an undereducated, liar with an inferiority complex like all the t-scums and t himself.


New Year...same old rat. Projecting your feelings with gusto.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You were saying...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2019-01-03/u-s-factory-gauge-falls-most-since-2008-as-orders-output-cool?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> ...


Everybody wants a bargain don't they?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody wants a bargain don't they?


Sure. If you're holding ca$$h money, you're rolling happy.

But if you were hoping to retire on your Apple portfolio... you'll be living on apple sauce.

And if you thought Individual 1 the Con was gonna juice your millionaire portfolio up to the B-boys, you're sadly disappointed.

But don't pout, I'm sure Killary and O'Bummer are Going! Down! reaaaaaaaally soon.

Lock! Them! Up! Lock! Them! Up!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gotta love the Fries U curriculum. Kek!


I do. I love it!

My "domicile" is not an asset and the Fed prints the money that the Chinese pay the tariffs with, right?

Oh wait, that's Bruddah Iz Sertified Economicalish Jeanius homeschool curriculum.

Economics consists of two books: Lonelyplanet guide to Austria and "Dumb crap a Santa Clara MechE professor once said." It's a gut!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey - anybody seen Paulie Manafort or Mikey Cohen lately?

Kek.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sure. If you're holding ca$$h money, you're rolling happy.
> 
> But if you were hoping to retire on your Apple portfolio... you'll be living on apple sauce.
> 
> ...


Killary and Shah Bama already went down in 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey - anybody seen Paulie Manafort or Mikey Cohen lately?
> 
> Kek.


hey anybody know where the stolen votes for Trump are?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2019)

t has no idea what he is doing, there is no plan and he is attempting to take us down in a death spiral. He has more alligiance to Putin and other Russian entities than he has to the USA.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has no idea what he is doing, there is no plan and he is attempting to take us down in a death spiral. He has more alligiance to Putin and other Russian entities than he has to the USA.


That’s just your fear I’ole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I do. I love it!
> 
> My "domicile" is not an asset and the Fed prints the money that the Chinese pay the tariffs with, right?
> 
> ...


Your domicile is an asset silly.


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey - anybody seen Paulie Manafort or Mikey Cohen lately?
> 
> Kek.


They’re in jail. One is Trump’s lawyer and one is his campaign manager. Awesome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

messy said:


> They’re in jail. One is Trump’s lawyer and one is his campaign manager. Awesome.


Now I see why you consider yourself so intelligent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

messy said:


> They’re in jail. One is Trump’s lawyer and one is his campaign manager. Awesome.


Dragnet


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

≡__
_
Um… Speaker Nancy Pelosi says the Constitution considers her equal to President Trump

Posted at 8:33 pm on January 03, 2019 by Brett T.

 
We could see from the video that Nancy Pelosi was really, really thrilled to have that giant gavel back in her hands Thursday as she was named Speaker of the House, but is she maybe having delusions of grandeur? Was Speaker Paul Ryan equal to President Obama? Because he certainly never claimed that.






In an interview with The New York Times, Pelosi was asked if she considers herself equal to President Trump, to which she replied, “The Constitution does.”

We know Democrats consider the Constitution a “living document,” but come on.



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Here we go.

BREAKING: Democrats Introduce Bill To Eliminate Electoral College
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39931/breaking-democrats-introduce-bill-eliminate-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjBue_moNPfAhVmS98KHVsjD24QqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw23YWhczJ6j-Hgcg8LuJc_s&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Photo by John Lamparski/WireImage via Getty Images
*Trump Trolled Warren On Twitter. Leftists Are So Mad They Reported Him To Melania.*
by Hank BerrienJanuary 3, 2019


On Thursday, President Trump retweeted a meme from The Daily Wire that mocked Senator Elizabeth Warren’s nascent presidential campaign. In response, leftists on Twitter decided to report the action — to Melania Trump.

Trump tweeted this:

Trump has often mocked Warren for claiming she had Native American heritage, which ultimately prompted her into taking a DNA test that only left her wide-open for more mockery, as it found that the "generational range based on the ancestor that the report identified suggested" she was only between 1/64th and 1/1,024th Native American, as The Boston Globe reported.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Here we go.

Democratic Rep. Brad Sherman to Introduce Articles of Impeachment Against Trump on First Day of New Congress
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/laurettabrown/2019/01/03/house-democrat-will-begin-first-day-of-new-congress-by-introducing-articles-of-impeachment-n2538459?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj077izotPfAhWEdd8KHW5QA_EQqUMwBHoECAoQFQ&usg=AOvVaw0XgU3zienBk8xwW761S1fk


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

The quickest way to spread something on the internet is to demand that it not be spread.

https://imgur.com/gallery/Zzg25kK


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s just your fear I’ole.


t and Co. are making Pelosi and Co. look like heroes riding in on white horses . . . Pelosi quoting Reagan, classic!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Here we go.

DC UGLY: New Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib Goes off on Trump: We're Going to 'Impeach the Motherf*cker!'
https://www.mediaite.com/online/new-congresswoman-rashida-tlaib-goes-off-on-trump-were-going-to-impeach-the-motherfcker/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

JANUARY 4, 2019
*Congratulations and Questions for Our Two New Muslim Congresswomen*
By Frank Hawkins
Congratulations to the first Muslim women elected to Congress, Rashida Tlaib (who wrapped herself in a Palestinian flag on election night) and Somali-born Ilhan Omar, (who allegedly married and divorced her brother to help him illegally gain entry to the US, which would make her guilty of immigration/marriage fraud and bigamy.) The two women have just been sworn in as members of the 116th U.S. Congress. Here is the oath of office they were required to take.

I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion, and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God."







Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) Photo credit: Lorie Shaull







Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) Photo credit: US Dept of State

We wish them every success as newly-elected American leaders.  But because our politically correct, left-leaning media will likely never ask, we feel obligated to pose several questions for these new congresspersons. I am confident they will want their fellow Americans to know how they stand on a number of important issues.

It’s already clear how they feel about America’s close ally, Israel. During her campaign, Omar said she did not support the hateful Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS), describing it as counterproductive to peace. Immediately after the election, she flipped. Her campaign office told Muslim Girl she supports BDS despite "reservations on the effectiveness of the movement in accomplishing a lasting solution."  

During her time in the Minnesota legislature, Omar referred to Israel as "the apartheid Israeli regime."  She recommended that the University of Minnesota divest from Israel bonds and criticized a law intended to prohibit the BDS movement. In a 2012 tweet, she said Israel had “hypnotized the world” and was guilty of “evil doings.” Omar accused journalists of Islamophobia for reporting her statements.

As for Tlaib, she openly supports punishing Israel economically in order to bring attention to issues of alleged racism and international human rights violations. “I personally support the BDS movement,” she said.  Tlaib, a member of the Democratic Socialists of America, supports a one-state solution: It has to be one state," she has said; two states for two peoples "does not work." She opposes United States aid to Israel.

I suppose these positions are somewhat predictable, but what about other more fundamental issues that the media won’t touch?

One of the nastiest aspects of Islam is the tradition in some places of Female Genital Mutilation (FGM), a gruesome practice used to suppress female sexuality, typically found in African or fundamentalist Islamic societies. Genital mutilation of girls involves cutting out all or part of the clitoris. This disgusting practice is a common cultural or religious practice in some African countries including Sudan, Egypt, and Ilhan Omar’s country of birth, Somalia, although it has been outlawed by several international treaties. Even so, in 2017 two Muslim doctors in Michigan were arrested for carrying out this barbaric religious “rite of passage.”  

What is Omar’s position on this? Will she campaign to have it stopped? Will she denounce its use in Africa and the Middle East?  What about Tlaib?



Other women’s issues are important to Americans. The Qur’an says a husband has the right to “beat” a “disobedient wife.” (Qur’an 4:34). Have the two women ever been beaten by their husbands? Would they willingly accept it? Do they agree that Muslims wives are required to be “obedient?” Or, will Omar and Tlaib openly denounce this aspect of Islam?

Under Islamic Sharia law, homosexuals are oppressed and killed. We’ve all seen the videos of blindfolded gay men being thrown off of buildings in the Middle East in the name of Allah. In addition, women are abused and forced to wear the hijab. Do the two new congresswomen believe Sharia law should be followed in any form in the US? Will they denounce the practice of Sharia Law as a challenge to constitutional law in the United States? Will they campaign against it? If not, why not?

Islam teaches that blasphemers must be put to death.  Apostates who leave Islam are subject to the death penalty. Mohammad said, "Whoever changes his Islamic religion, kill him. Those who reject Islam must be killed." Islamic law enforces dhimmi status on non-Muslims, prohibiting them from observing their religious practices publicly, raising their voices during prayer, ringing church bells, or saying anything considered "insulting to Islam." Islamic law relegates non-Muslims to "dhimmi" status, where they are forbidden to propagate their customs among Muslims and cannot display a cross, Christmas decorations or the Star of David.  It would be useful for Omar and Tlaib to clarify their positions on these fundamental Islamic issues of tolerance, a key value of American culture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Let me know if you've heard this one before,

U.S. Added 312,000 Jobs in December; Unemployment at 3.9%
New York Times - 8 mins ago


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t and Co. are making Pelosi and Co. look like heroes riding in on white horses . . . Pelosi quoting Reagan, classic!


All white, must be right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here we go.
> 
> DC UGLY: New Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib Goes off on Trump: We're Going to 'Impeach the Motherf*cker!'
> https://www.mediaite.com/online/new-congresswoman-rashida-tlaib-goes-off-on-trump-were-going-to-impeach-the-motherfcker/


Michigan proud!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All white, must be right.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

DEC JOBS: +312K
RECORD 156,945,000 WORKING
HISPANIC UNEMPLOYMENT LOWEST EVER


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Over 200 members voted for Nancy Pelosi today, yet the GOP only booed one: me. Don’t hate me cause you ain’t me, fellas 

	
	
		
		
	


	



https://twitter.com/_waleedshahid/status/1080896088524181509 …
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez added,






0:14
*Waleed Shahid*Verified account @*_waleedshahid*
Republicans boo Ocasio-Cortez. They are so scared. pic.twitter.com/JLjKBRioV8




Sworn in and ready to throwdown for the people


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Over 200 members voted for Nancy Pelosi today, yet the GOP only booed one: me. Don’t hate me cause you ain’t me, fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like you’re scared, too. Don’t be. America will survive. Obama begets Trump begets...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems like you’re scared, too. Don’t be. America will survive. Obama begets Trump begets...


I am willing to bet you really don't believe I am scared.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*Trump: Dems Need Impeachment… Because They Can’t Beat Me in 2020!*
2,100


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

DOW +800


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

US News
*Trump must’ve found Obama’s ‘magic wand’ to create a Dec jobs report that CRUSHED expectations*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Just a little bit on incentive is all it takes.













https://www.wsj.com/articles/fed-chairman-powell-sees-flexibility-on-rates-this-year-11546616769


*Fed Chairman Powell Sees Flexibility on Rates This Year*
*Stocks rally after chairman says central bank isn’t on a fixed path to push benchmark rate higher*



ATLANTA—Stocks rallied Friday after Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell said mild inflation gives the central bank greater flexibility to set policy in the year ahead and that the Fed wasn’t on a fixed path to push its benchmark interest rate higher.

“With the muted inflation readings that we’ve seen coming in, we will be patient as we watch to see how the economy evolves,” he said at a conference in Atlanta.


Fed officials last month penciled in two rate increases this year, but Mr. Powell said that path could change if recent market volatility causes the economy to slow more than officials anticipate.

“We will be prepared to adjust policy quickly and flexibly and use all of our tools to support the economy should that be appropriate,” he said, speaking on a panel with former Fed leaders.

Mr. Powell said markets have tumbled in recent weeks and aren’t expecting any Fed rate increases this year because investors are placing greater weight on risks to the outlook that haven’t yet shown up substantially in U.S. economic data.

Those risks, he said, include slower global growth, weakness in China, trade tensions and “general policy uncertainty coming out of Washington.” U.S. data so far remains “on track” to sustain recent economic momentum, he said.

Bond yields tumbled two weeks ago after investors believed Mr. Powell wasn’t sufficiently sensitive to recent market developments. On Friday, Mr. Powell didn’t say whether or when the Fed planned to raise interest rates again.

Mr. Powell also curtly addressed speculation that President Trump’s unhappiness over monetary policy might lead to his removal as Fed chairman. Mr. Trump last month raised the topic of dismissing Mr. Powell with advisers, though White House advisers later said he wasn’t planning to do so.

Mr. Powell said Friday he wouldn’t resign his post if Mr. Trump asked him to do so, which is important because it isn’t clear whether the law would allow Mr. Trump to fire the Fed chairman. He declined to say whether he planned to meet with Mr. Trump. White House advisers have said they would like to arrange a meeting between the two men.

Mr. Powell said the public shouldn’t worry about whether the central bank would yield to political pressure. “The Fed has a very strong culture around nonpolitical activity,” he said. Making decisions based on data—and not politics—is “very much in the DNA of anyone who’s spent any time at the Fed.”

Separately, Mr. Powell pushed back against some investors’ recent fixation on the Fed’s plans to continue shrinking its $4.1 trillion portfolio of bonds and other assets, which swelled during successive stimulus campaigns after the 2008 financial crisis.


The Fed in October 2017 initiated a process to gradually shrink those holdings by allowing as much as $50 billion in bonds every month to mature without replacing them. That plan ran smoothly for a year, but last fall, as stock markets began to tumble and government bond yields declined, some investors said the run-off was having a more pronounced


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

This whore is going to fit right in, I think I will send her some pork belly.


Freshman Democrat On Trump: 'We’re Going To Go In And Impeach The Motherf**ker'; UPDATE: Runs Away From Press


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

LISTEN: TRIGGERED: A Controversial New Year's Resolution and Kanye's Back On the Trump Train
Townhall.com Staff


----------



## Friesland (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your domicile is an asset silly.


Wait, wut? Why didn't you say so in the intro class?

Meanwhile, very good job numbers (with some retroactive revising up even) and a bit of wage pressure... So I think the old QE11 might not sail...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 4, 2019)

Labor market is too tight. Won't be able to do much on the rate front.

Also, China ain't buying like they used to. We're headed into a place where you need someone who can walk a balancing act - due to juicing the economy too soon, profits are going to fall, but employment is going to stay pretty strong. Wage pressure will be a bit inflationary. As will debt. Who will buy the bonds - and at what price?

That will be the question...


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am willing to bet you really don't believe I am scared.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and happy as a lark. Why are you so butt-hurt all the time?


*" Happy " as a Lark......Rodents don't normally fly.*

*I don't have a " Butt - Hurt ".*


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3749



*Oh yes Robert Mueller is scared !*
*Why do you think he Drinks Alcohol most of his waking hours.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3749


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This whore is going to fit right in, I think I will send her some pork belly.
> 
> 
> Freshman Democrat On Trump: 'We’re Going To Go In And Impeach The Motherf**ker'; UPDATE: Runs Away From Press


*Hey....save some room in the box for another New Years Present....*

*




*

*And where is that offspring of a " Goat Fucker's " Hijab....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait, wut? Why didn't you say so in the intro class?
> 
> Meanwhile, very good job numbers (with some retroactive revising up even) and a bit of wage pressure... So I think the old QE11 might not sail...


Your house is the banks asset.  QE has been sailing for several decades


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>



*That's right, Trump threw him out the window, next set of images will*
* be depicting " The Beast " backing up over the shit bag....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh yes Robert Mueller is scared !*
> *Why do you think he Drinks Alcohol most of his waking hours.....*


Oh ! I forgot you know him. You guys talk all the time. LOL ! You stupid ignorant bastard.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's right, Trump threw him out the window, next set of images will*
> * be depicting " The Beast " backing up over the shit bag....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Good thing nonono was there to rescue you deputy. Your ass was blah blah blah.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3750



*Hmmm....Fishsmellinrottenpuka sure isn't very bright now is he.....*

*1. Perjury trap.*
*2. Perjury trap.*
*3. Old Crime under Mueller's watch.*
*4. Old Crime under Mueller's watch.*
*5. Old Crime under Mueller's watch.*
*6. The President of The United States ....MAGA !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Oh ! I forgot you know him. You guys talk all the time. LOL ! You stupid ignorant bastard.


If you know one crooked railroading son of a bitch you know em all.
Getting a bit emotional, aren't we?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3750


Have you seen the stock market today?
Tell that coward fries about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Good thing nonono was there to rescue you deputy. Your ass was blah blah blah.


▶ 4:32
Dec 18, 2013 - Uploaded by DionneWarwickVEVO
Dionne Warwick's official music video for '_*That's What Friends Are For*_' ft. Elton John, Gladys Knight ...

*That's What Friends Are For - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq-sxM20RMM

Similar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone watch todays t talk? What a rambling mess.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you know one crooked railroading son of a bitch you know em all.
> Getting a bit emotional, aren't we?


I actually do know one. They call him Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> I actually do know one. They call him Trump.


Oh ! I forgot you know him. You guys talk all the time. LOL ! You stupid ignorant bastard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


>


It's called bankruptcy in most cases. A.k.a. Too small for a bailout.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*ROGER STONE: Mueller 'harassed' me...** 
*
_*Tracked maid to ask if I was meeting Russians...*_* 
*
_*Went through garbage...*_* 
*
*Grand jury gets 6 month extension...*

I wonder why they need 6 months?
Unless they have what booty has in his hand when he reaches down to take a piss.
NUTIN.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

espola said:


> The quickest way to spread something on the internet is to demand that it not be spread.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/Zzg25kK


How many votes did she get for Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone watch todays t talk? What a rambling mess.


You calling someone a rambling mess? Now that's too funny.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone watch todays t talk? What a rambling mess.


*Obviously you " Tried " to understand commonsense proper English used by*
*the POTUS, but you stumbled hard and fell on your face when he moved onto *
*two and three syllable words....hence your above response of a " Rambling Mess "...*
*Poor Poor Rodent......*

*What are you going to do when they come for you...........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

So if you shoot her and she falls on the Mexico side we are good?
Pregnant Migrant Rescued atop Wall on Mexico-California Border


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's called bankruptcy in most cases. A.k.a. Too small for a bailout.


Yea I read all about how to file bankruptcy from the Trump bio.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So if you shoot her and she falls on the Mexico side we are good?
> Pregnant Migrant Rescued atop Wall on Mexico-California Border


Not sure. Try it deputy. Let us know how that goes. 
Will that be falling over a concrete wall, or the steel slats?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yea I read all about how to file bankruptcy from the Trump bio.


*Take heed, you will need the practice when your investment in " Messy " Financial*
*takes a dump very soon....." Messy " was deep in the Chinese manufacturing Industry,*
*now he's buying Depends because he's shittin his britches over the rapid contraction*
*in China....Take Heed Fishsmellinrottenpuka, the over fed Panda is starving and a Military*
*incursion on Taiwan could happen any minute !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Not sure. Try it deputy. Let us know how that goes.
> Will that be falling over a concrete wall, or the steel slats?


Whatever happened to the minutmen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yea I read all about how to file bankruptcy from the Trump bio.


Itʻs a part of capitalism, where bailouts are a part of socialism.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is KING !*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your house is the banks asset.  QE has been sailing for several decades


Really? Is that what you think. The bank lists my house as an asset. 

Every day it becomes increasingly clear why you can't afford health insurance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Really? Is that what you think. The bank lists my house as an asset.
> 
> Every day it becomes increasingly clear why you can't afford health insurance.


Health insurance is illegal.
How about the economy?
How about the market?
You coward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Really? Is that what you think. The bank lists my house as an asset.
> 
> Every day it becomes increasingly clear why you can't afford health insurance.


There is no such thing as health insurance.

And yes your house is an asset for the bank.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There is no such thing as health insurance.
> 
> And yes your house is an asset for the bank.


You understand how mortgages work but you don’t understand how real estate works ...that’s so odd.
The mortgage loan is an asset for the bank, but not the house. The house is an asset for the homeowner.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

Treason.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/politics/trump-cabinet-meeting-afghanistan-soviet-union/index.html

BTW, I read a story today that Penn sent t a letter asking for their diploma back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Treason.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/politics/trump-cabinet-meeting-afghanistan-soviet-union/index.html
> 
> BTW, I read a story today that Penn sent t a letter asking for their diploma back.


Did ya?

This is CNN,

CNN Worships Nancy Pelosi’s Ice Cream Order — Slams Trump For Getting Two Scoops

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/04/cnn-trump-pelosi-ice-cream-scoops&ved=2ahUKEwivlKea4tbfAhVIRa0KHQugDyEQqUMwBXoECAsQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0zt0nYZiUFM83eZiDFk5up


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

I dub thee eyebrows.
Are manly eyebrows back in?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You understand how mortgages work but you don’t understand how real estate works ...that’s so odd.
> The mortgage loan is an asset for the bank, but not the house. The house is an asset for the homeowner.


You seem to understand how real estate works but you donʻt understand how mortgages and real estate work together.  But you pay every month and thatʻs all the understanding the bank cares about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I dub thee eyebrows.
> Are manly eyebrows back in?
> View attachment 3754
> View attachment 3755
> View attachment 3756


Rich folk have come across her type before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Just another angry black person millionaire sore losing bitch.
Shut up and dribble.

*WATCH: Charles Barkley Says Trump Presidency Proves Why Fans Shouldn't Get All-Star Game Vote*

 
_





The Associated Press
WARNER TODD HUSTON 5 Jan 2019 
*Broadcaster and former NBA Star Charles Barkley often dips into politics during his sports commentary. However, on Friday he took it a step further by saying the fans should not be able to vote on the All-Star game because they also voted for President Trump. Which, in Barkley’s mind, proves that the fans have bad judgment.*


The Turner Sports NBA analyst tossed out his anti-democratic views during Thursday’s broadcast of TNT’s Inside the NBA, as the panel discussed the upcoming All-Star game, according to Awful Announcing.

Barkley was apparently taking issue with the fact that basketball fans have a say in who plays during the All-Star game, by voting online for their favorite players.

As the panel talked of the game, Barkley dryly cut in and said, “I don’t like the fans voting.”

Kenny Johnson was a tad taken aback and told Barkley, “You’re a fan.”

At that point, Ernie Johnson noted that fans have been voting for quite a while: “Get used to it, it’s only been happening your entire life.”

But Barkley was undaunted. He went on saying, “That don’t make it right. Look what happened last time we let them make a big decision. Get a clue: White House.”

Johnson was shocked at the suggestion that Americans should have their vote taken away because Charles Barkley does not like their choice for president and scoffed, “So you should take that vote away from the fans too?”


Barkley’s distaste for President Donald Trump is unsurprising. Only a few months ago he said he was “angry and disgusted” with the Trump era.

It is also unsurprising to see Barkley attack voters. After all, the former L.A. Lakers was heard slamming the “ignorant” voters in Alabama who were so happy to get a visit from the president.

He also campaigned hard to defeat the Republican Senate candidate during the 2017 special election in Alabama.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

JANUARY 5, 2019
*The Results of Obama's Presidency Still Don't Matter to Journalists*
By Jack Hellner
I read frequently what a good or even great a president Barack Obama was, and how his administration was virtually free of scandals. We also frequently hear how bad a President Trump is and how corrupt he is.

Somehow when journalists and others spew forth with these generalities, I never see the examples of what makes Obama

	
	
		
		
	


	




good or great, and what makes Trump so bad.  So, I thought it would be good to fill in some of the blanks, because results should be what makes a President good or bad. (Of course, Obama got a Nobel Peace Prize for doing nothing other than giving a speech, so he has been idolized for a long time for a blank slate).

In 2008 Terrorism deaths Worldwide were 15,708. In 2009 they were 15,310. By the last three years of Obama’s Presidency, terrorism deaths had risen to 32,763, 29424 and 25,722. The first two years of Trump’s presidency are back down to below 19,000. It is no surprise that terrorism deaths rose when Obama called ISIS the JV team and drew a fatuous red line in Syria, did everything he could to build up the terrorist-sponsoring Iran, and even stopped a U.S investigation into drug running by the terrorist Hezb’allah organization. Thank goodness we now have Trump instead of Hillary who even said, “What difference does it make?” when people died in Benghazi, and who was so lawless with classified information. 

USA Today

Terror-related deaths have fallen for the third consecutive year around the globe, 

After peaking at about 34,000 deaths in 2014, terrorism-related deaths fell by 44 percent last year to 18,800, 

Military defeats of the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL, in Iraq and Syria and the Nigerian government “breaking the back” of Boko Haram are the main reasons for the drop in deaths related to terrorism, Killelea said. Afghanistan recorded the highest number of terror-related deaths among all countries.

Overall, deaths at the hands of the Islamic State dropped by 52 percent in 2017, according to the report. Killelea predicted that the group will no longer rank as the deadliest terrorist organization in 2018_._ 

President Obama strengthened tyrants in China, Cuba, Iran and Russia throughout his eight-year presidency. He did little to stop North Korea. Trump, in contrast, is weakening the economies of tyrants throughout the World with sanctions, tariffs, getting out of the Iran deal and increasing oil production. He appears to have scared North Korea into stopping the threatening of its neighbors.

Tillerson and Kelly said they had to keep Trump from breaking laws, but they never accused him of breaking actual laws. Obama and those he surrounded himself with didn't care. Sanctuary cities and states and DACA are just two examples.

The Obama administration illegally spied on thousands of Americans, including political opponents. The Obama administration also illegally unmasked names of people surrounding Trump. We have seen nothing similar under Trump.

Obama’s policies gave us the slowest economic recovery in seventy years despite almost zero interest rates, massive federal injection of funds, substantial government spending increases and an increase of around $10 trillion in debt. Trump has given us the fastest annual growth since 2005. Obama gave us the lowest labor participation rate in forty years. Trump has brought the unemployment for all races, all education levels and all sexes to record lows.

Obama rewarded political bundlers with jobs and contracts. Trump has given almost 100% of U.S. taxpayers and businesses more money to improve the economy, whether they donated to him or supported him or not. Elizabeth Warren and others say, without evidence, that Trump’s policies only benefit the rich. What a crock. It appears that almost the only people that may pay more taxes are higher income people from high tax states that may lose some deductions. It is the Democrats who are trying to protect those rich people, not Trump. Democrats are also the ones that push the $7,500 tax credit for electric vehicles where almost all the credits go to wealthier people who pretend they care about the environment while they virtue-signal their neighbors.

Obama used the EPA, CFPB and Justice Department to blackmail companies and set up slush funds for political purposes and to reward supporters. The slush funds are gone after Trump was elected.

Obama took away freedom of choice on health care and premiums, and out of pocket expenses rose rapidly. Trump has given freedom of choice back and all of a sudden, prices are stabilizing in 2019. It must be a coincidence. Obama also illegally diverted funds, without going through the cumbersome legislative process, when Obamacare was coming up short. It also was Democrats who diverted Medicare funds to Obamacare, not Trump or Republicans.

Obama also violated freedom of speech rights of political opponents through IRS. He weaponized the Justice Department to protect people who violated laws who worked for him, while they were used to target Trump and those who surrounded him. Yet journalists overwhelmingly continue the fiction that no one was above the law during Obama’s eight years and that the Justice Department treats all of us equally.

A fictional Russian collusion narrative perpetuated by a fraudulent dossier created out of thin air and paid for by Hillary and the DNC is not about Trump corruption. The clear case of corruption resides with the Obama Administration colluding with the DNC and Hillary to elect Hillary and destroy Trump. The complicit media is a co-conspirator for perpetuating the fraud.



It is also not a campaign finance violation to use personal money to pay off blackmailing porn stars and Playboy bunnies. It should be a campaign finance violation to steal taxpayer money to hide scandals of members of Congress. If Pelosi actually wants transparency, she will release the names of all cases where taxpayer money was used to protect incumbents.

The egotistical, narcissistic Obama said he would stop sea levels from rising when he became President but he couldn’t even keep his promise to let people keep their Doctor, Plan and lower premiums.

I honestly can’t think of anything Obama did domestically or relating to foreign policy that made the U.S. or World safer and stronger. I wish these people that say that Obama was good or great would come up with a list of policies that were meant to make the U.S. as a whole better -- private sector. Obama came into office saying he wanted to remake America. I believe that is true. He wanted to remake America to weaken its power throughout the world and to make the government stronger and make more people dependent on it. Those are lousy goals.

Image credit: cropped from White House Archives


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

JANUARY 5, 2019
*Trump's Space Force: We Win, They Lose*
By Chriss Street





President Trump’s establishment of  the ‘Space Force’ as a branch of the U.S. military recognizes that America is on the verge of “We win, and they lose” strategic dominance.

In the 36 years since President Ronald Reagan launched his Strategic Defense Initiative, referred to by critics as “Star Wars,” the United States has invested about $254 billion in a series of precision guidance weapons and anti-missile technologies. Following Clinton and Obama administration opposition, President Trump is finally rolling out America’s first integrated terrestrial and space-based system to defend against missile attacks. 

President Trump on June 18, 2018 directed the Department of Defense to immediately begin the process to establishing ‘Space Force’ as the sixth branch of the armed forces. The directive ordered an acceleration of space technology and development initiatives; developing and fielding new next-generation capabilities for national security; creating a unified combatant command, to improve, evolve, and plan space warfighting.

The White House release was first thought to be a response to President Vladimir Putin releasing a video in March to a conference of military officials showcasing Russia’s new array of hypersonic missiles that can fly at Mach 20 and carry nuclear weapons that are 6500 times more powerful than the U.S. bomb dropped on Hiroshima. Putin claimed Russian nuclear weapons are “absolutely invulnerable for any missile defense system.” 

But the TASS News Agency reported in August that Russia’s FSB state security arrested scientist Viktor Kudryavtsev for treason after conducting raids on two weapons laboratories that confirmed top secret files on its “Dagger” and “Avangard” hypersonic maneuverable re-entry vehicles that can deliver conventional or nuclear payloads had been leaked to NATO. TASS also reported another Russian hypersonic expert was convicted of leaking “a software system able to compute optimized aerodynamic characteristics of hypersonic aircraft containing state secrets” to the Chinese military.

The United States Air Force quietly began glide-testing for a Boeing autonomous spaceplane prototype built for NASA that looked like a miniature Challenger Space Shuttle in 1998. With the President George W. Bush withdrawing the U.S. from the 30-year-old Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty in 2002, the program was renamed the X-37 and transferred to the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).

Three autonomous X-37s were built and launched into low earth orbits during the Obama Administration, including an X-37B flight that lasted 717 days. A supposedly unarmed X-37B was launched by the Trump Administration on September 7, 2017 and was in an orbit that flew over North Korea early on January 4, 2019.

The Trump Administration announced in May of 2017 that DARPA awarded Boeing’s Southern California Phantom Works a contract to build XS-1 Phantom Express spaceplanes. The Pentagon required “aircraft-like” performance capability to conduct at least 10 flights in as many days. Potentially manned spaceplanes featuring vertical take-off and conventional runway landing are expected to test at the top-secret Area 51. 

For Space Force targeting, a SpaceX Falcon Block 5 reusable rocket launched the first of 10 Lockheed GPS 3 low-orbit satellites into a constellation orbit on December 23. To minimize vulnerability from Russian and Chinese anti-satellite efforts, the dual use civilian/military GPS 3 navigational tracking system features three times greater accuracy and up to eight times more anti-jamming capabilities than the existing GPS satellites.

The cyber-secure XS-1s and GPS 3 satellite network will be fully-integrated with Raytheon’s OCX next-generation terrestrial ground control anti-missile coverage can track multiple objects and extend coverage to hard-to-reach areas such as urban canyons and mountainous terrain.



The Trump Administration has not been trumpeting what appears to be America’s disruptive lead in ‘Star Wars’ capabilities. But DARPA commented:

"In an era of declining budgets and proliferating foreign threats to U.S. air and space assets, routine, affordable and responsive access to space is essential to enabling new military space capabilities and rapid reconstitution of space systems during crisis.”

As in much else, Donald Trump is leading way in defending America’s interests in space.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You seem to understand how real estate works but you donʻt understand how mortgages and real estate work together.  But you pay every month and thatʻs all the understanding the bank cares about.


When you learn, your wealth will grow.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I dub thee eyebrows.
> Are manly eyebrows back in?
> View attachment 3754
> View attachment 3755
> View attachment 3756


Fortunately, all we have to do is look st the House Dem leaders and the House GOP leaders to see who is heading into the future as representing Anerica. Hence the Trumpies’
anger.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> When you learn, your wealth will grow.


until taxes hit 70% for you rich folks


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Fortunately, all we have to do is look st the House Dem leaders and the House GOP leaders to see who is heading into the future as representing Anerica. Hence the Trumpies’
> anger.


AOC is your girl.  All that is left is to “impeach the mother fucker”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Fortunately, all we have to do is look st the House Dem leaders and the House GOP leaders to see who is heading into the future as representing Anerica. Hence the Trumpies’
> anger.


Stretch Pelosi and schmuckey schumer?
You really need to raise your standards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> AOC is your girl.  All that is left is to “impeach the mother fucker”


Someone needs to explain to the foul mouthed antisemite how that works.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> until taxes hit 70% for you rich folks


I think it was Joe whom I asked, just yesterday, when was the great America that Trump wants to make Great Again and what were the highest fed rates then? Take a look!


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone needs to explain to the foul mouthed antisemite how that works.


After the embarrassing impeachment proceedings that the idiots brought against Clinton, I would just hope that the Dems don’t bring proceedings that can’t win.
Have to wait to read the Mueller report, to see if Trump has committed any crimes worse than the obstruction of justice we observe daily.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I think it was Joe whom I asked, just yesterday, when was the great America that Trump wants to make Great Again and what were the highest fed rates then? Take a look!


The most recent and highest “fed rates” was under Jimmy Carter.  Great time to be a saver.  But maybe you got your terminolgy all twisted up from Fries U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> After the embarrassing impeachment proceedings that the idiots brought against Clinton, I would just hope that the Dems don’t bring proceedings that can’t win.
> Have to wait to read the Mueller report, to see if Trump has committed any crimes worse than the obstruction of justice we observe daily.


So much for waiting for the report.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone needs to explain to the foul mouthed antisemite how that works.


Hard to explain things to them nutters.  Theyʻve been in such an emotional state for the last two years.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for waiting for the report.


You don’t need the report to know about the obstruction. You just read his tweets to know that. That won’t get him thrown out by the Senate.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The most recent and highest “fed rates” was under Jimmy Carter.  Great time to be a saver.  But maybe you got your terminolgy all twisted up from Fries U.


But when was America Great, as Trump means it? What were the Fed rates then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> But when was America Great, as Trump means it? What were the Fed rates then?


Did you ask him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t need the report to know about the obstruction. You just read his tweets to know that. That won’t get him thrown out by the Senate.


Should comey have been fired?


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Should comey have been fired?


No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> No.


Even after that Clinton debacle and him being an ultra Dem partisan?


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even after that Clinton debacle and him being an ultra Dem partisan?


How about after he announced that they were reopening the HRC email investigation right before the election? Partisan Dem, for sure.

No he shouldn’t have been fired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> How about after he announced that they were reopening the HRC email investigation right before the election? Partisan Dem, for sure.
> 
> No he shouldn’t have been fired.


But at least we all agree The POTUS has the right to do so.
It's amazing how everyone's opinion changed when that happened.
At least now we know where is heart was and is.


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But at least we all agree The POTUS has the right to do so.
> It's amazing how everyone's opinion changed when that happened.
> At least now we know where is heart was and is.


I think firing Comey was bad, especially combined with his statement that a main reason was the Russia investigation and all of his subsequent statements calling the investigation a hoax and a witch hunt, but again that’s not gonna get him thrown out of office.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever happened to the minutmen?


Ever since you retired from that group they haven’t been the same.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3757


Yesterday’s “second-rate burglary” is today’s “witch hunt.”


----------



## Friesland (Jan 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There is no such thing as health insurance.
> 
> And yes your house is an asset for the bank.


No. My house is not an asset for the bank. You have no idea what you're talking about.

And of course there is "such thing" as health insurance. Because some wackadoodle at San Jose State sent you a newsletter don't make it true.

Maybe he's the guy that taught you accounting.

Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 5, 2019)

By the way, how are you libertarian types liking the "emergency military eminent domain" idea?

Kek.

Suckerz.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> No. My house is not an asset for the bank. You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> And of course there is "such thing" as health insurance. Because some wackadoodle at San Jose State sent you a newsletter don't make it true.
> 
> ...


Fries U.  What a deal.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> No. My house is not an asset for the bank. You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> And of course there is "such thing" as health insurance. Because some wackadoodle at San Jose State sent you a newsletter don't make it true.
> 
> ...


I have expressed the opinion in the past that Izzy gets his economics/accounting/finance training from that guy who looked like his head was about to explode and who used to be on cheap cable channels at 3AM, but now those guys are on the internet 24/7.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> By the way, how are you libertarian types liking the "emergency military eminent domain" idea?
> 
> Kek.
> 
> Suckerz.


Same as everything else the government takes without consent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I have expressed the opinion in the past that Izzy gets his economics/accounting/finance training from that guy who looked like his head was about to explode and who used to be on cheap cable channels at 3AM, but now those guys are on the internet 24/7.


They are?  Isnʻt everything on the internet 24/7? Kek!


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

This was a clue in Jeopardy this week under the category "Extraordinary Renditions"  --

($800) Israel Kamakawiwo’ole’s soaring take on this “Wizard of Oz” classic is ubiquitous in Hawaii


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Ever since you retired from that group they haven’t been the same.


Time to get the band back together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> This was a clue in Jeopardy this week under the category "Extraordinary Renditions"  --
> 
> ($800) Israel Kamakawiwo’ole’s soaring take on this “Wizard of Oz” classic is ubiquitous in Hawaii


False.  Everywhere but Hawaii.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> This was a clue in Jeopardy this week under the category "Extraordinary Renditions"  --
> 
> ($800) Israel Kamakawiwo’ole’s soaring take on this “Wizard of Oz” classic is ubiquitous in Hawaii


Locals like this one better.  The other over played song is for you tourist.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> This was a clue in Jeopardy this week under the category "Extraordinary Renditions"  --
> 
> ($800) Israel Kamakawiwo’ole’s soaring take on this “Wizard of Oz” classic is ubiquitous in Hawaii


Which naturally leads to this, allegedly recorded in a single take in his first visit to a professional recording studio --






A friend of a friend looks a lot like him.  His nickname is 2B since an Asian visitor had described him to be "as fat as two Buddhas".


----------



## messy (Jan 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> No. My house is not an asset for the bank. You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> And of course there is "such thing" as health insurance. Because some wackadoodle at San Jose State sent you a newsletter don't make it true.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for Iz. He stays poor and angry because he thinks banks and insurance companies are ripping him off. Whether they are or not is irrelevant; they’re necessities for us to live our lives and have the freedom to think expansively.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I feel bad for Iz. He stays poor and angry because he thinks banks and insurance companies are ripping him off. Whether they are or not is irrelevant; they’re necessities for us to live our lives and have the freedom to think expansively.


Fries U.  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Which naturally leads to this, allegedly recorded in a single take in his first visit to a professional recording studio --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But only the bruddahs can sing.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 5, 2019)

Your "domicile" is not a bank asset, but never forget that Maria is not an asset to the abbey either... So don't feel too bad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2019)

For dizzy . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Your "domicile" is not a bank asset, but never forget that Maria is not an asset to the abbey either... So don't feel too bad.


Amen.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For dizzy . . .


Smart Investments for a .02 cent annual raise.  Published by Fries U LLC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh no, the bank came by today and told me they're selling my house, since it's their asset.

Oh wait. That didn't happen. 

I did, however, take my kid to get a flu shot and my health insurance coverage paid for it.

Amazing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Smart Investments for a .02 cent annual raise.  Published by Fries U LLC


It is obvious why you are always so bitter, one would think you'd be able to get over it after all this time.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3765


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh no, the bank came by today and told me they're selling my house, since it's their asset.
> 
> Oh wait. That didn't happen.
> 
> ...


How about that rally Fri?
Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

BOZELL & GRAHAM: New Details Ruin Khashoggi Hero Story
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39976/bozell-graham-new-details-ruin-khashoggi-hero-l-brent-bozell-iii?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj9kf_DuNnfAhVSZKwKHfgzCawQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3j2ZP70w9alp4EMpondl4I&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh no, the bank came by today and told me they're selling my house, since it's their asset.
> 
> Oh wait. That didn't happen.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you keep paying the bank every month to repay them for the money you borrowed to buy the house...what about that, huh? And it’s amortized!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Creepy uncle Joe has a problem with women, at least adult women.
 

Biden Forgets Ann Coulter's Name, Blames 'Conservative Blonde Woman' for Shutdown
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/05/biden-forgets-ann-coulters-name-blames-conservative-blonde-woman-for-shutdown/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjx7uSDwNnfAhUOZKwKHdiVAvsQqUMwB3oECAsQIQ&usg=AOvVaw3J1pzSkU_q4vQAa6kp56fF


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that rally Fri?
> Coward.


Stop swilling the sterno and pay attention. I mentioned it on Friday along with the job numbers.

Now, how have the markets done since Dec when I suggested the tax cut was too early?

Oh, looky here... (and no, Sterno Racist Joe, your cardboard box under the freeway is not an asset to you, the bank or the community.)


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

For all you sad suckers who can't pay for your health insurance, our new Governor, who has no realistic GOP opposition (because all the GOP in CA have doubled down on the stupidest and most alienating policies like rampant kleptocracy and anti-environmental positions) is proposing single-payer health care. So Iz, you can get those circulation hose you've been eyeing very soon.

Life is good.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Stop swilling the sterno and pay attention. I mentioned it on Friday along with the job numbers.
> 
> Now, how have the markets done since Dec when I suggested the tax cut was too early?
> 
> ...


7% a year average over 4 years.
This is our wager.
Where are we now?


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 7% a year average over 4 years.
> This is our wager.
> Where are we now?


It was 19,800 on Inauguration Day.
What would it have to be by January 2021 to average 7%/year? Iz, do you have your calculator out?


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It was 19,800 on Inauguration Day.
> What would it have to be by January 2021 to average 7%/year? Iz, do you have your calculator out?


Simple interest, or compounded annually?


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Simple interest, or compounded annually?


I think if it’s 26,200 or so by 1/21 that would average 7% per year. 
From 1973 to 2016 the average return increase was about 11%, so that would pretty much suck.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I think if it’s 26,200 or so by 1/21 that would average 7% per year.
> From 1973 to 2016 the average return increase was about 11%, so that would pretty much suck.


The first year (when it was still Obama's economy) DJIA (is that the measure in question?) was up over 8%.  Since then, now that it is t's economy (tax cuts -> big deficit, trade wars, NAFTA evolution, etc) it's down almost as much as it gained the year before.


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

espola said:


> The first year (when it was still Obama's economy) DJIA (is that the measure in question?) was up over 8%.  Since then, now that it is t's economy (tax cuts -> big deficit, trade wars, NAFTA evolution, etc) it's down almost as much as it gained the year before.


Obama’s stock market will be far, far better than Trump’s.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 7% a year average over 4 years.
> This is our wager.
> Where are we now?


Dude! We missed you! Where you been at, my fine headed friend?

We're 2 months in and this is about where we are (Needs to be adjusted for Inauguration Day, but it's broad strokes.

2017: 24.39%
2018: -5.97%

So we're at ~+9%/annualized with 2 years to go.  (I haven't bothered to tag the numbers directly to inauguration day yet but these are the general numbers.)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Trump Quotes Obama, Clinton ‘Build a Barrier’ to Fight Illegal Immigration
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/06/trump-quotes-obama-clinton-build-a-barrier-to-fight-illegal-immigration/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNxMCQ4NnfAhUEH6wKHdYtB38QqUMwAHoECAwQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0jiW9OPeta1ER5eJrYoNtS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?

Khan’s London: Kids See Parents Knifed, Woman Strangled to Death, Multiple Stabbings
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/06/london-parents-knifed-strangled-stabbed-weekend/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNxMCQ4NnfAhUEH6wKHdYtB38QqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0JSrmKK8CkOMqzr4gOsaqk&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?
> 
> Khan’s London: Kids See Parents Knifed, Woman Strangled to Death, Multiple Stabbings
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/06/london-parents-knifed-strangled-stabbed-weekend/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNxMCQ4NnfAhUEH6wKHdYtB38QqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0JSrmKK8CkOMqzr4gOsaqk&ampcf=1


Was someone talking about "unchecked Muslim immigration" here?  Or is that just the voices in your head that speak secretly only to you?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Good news: Bolton is keeping Trump from his insane 30 day Syria pullout, so the Kurds and Arab allies in Manbij, Kobani etc. won't get killed/run out of town.
Bad news: Trump is listening to Bolton so we'll continue to be in our forever wars.

There is a realistic middle ground. Be nice if someone took it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?
> 
> Khan’s London: Kids See Parents Knifed, Woman Strangled to Death, Multiple Stabbings
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/06/london-parents-knifed-strangled-stabbed-weekend/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNxMCQ4NnfAhUEH6wKHdYtB38QqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0JSrmKK8CkOMqzr4gOsaqk&ampcf=1


Did you read anywhere that it isn't Muslims?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Good news: Bolton is keeping Trump from his insane 30 day Syria pullout, so the Kurds and Arab allies in Manbij, Kobani etc. won't get killed/run out of town.
> Bad news: Trump is listening to Bolton so we'll continue to be in our forever wars.
> 
> There is a realistic middle ground. Be nice if someone took it...


Financial genius and foreign policy expert, is there anything you can't do?
Coward.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Financial genius and foreign policy expert, is there anything you can't do?
> Coward.


I can't stomach sterno. Or racists. 

That's two things. Have you figured out if you LG washer box is your asset, or the bank's, or Drunken Hunters?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

BTW, I uploaded the S&P chart there by mistake, but the dow has similar 2 year shape.

Cheers! Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Hey, fine haired fella, aren't you glad we didn't bet on Steel and easy to win trade wars?! Kek. That's some economicalish jeaniousity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Obama’s stock market will be far, far better than Trump’s.


t knows better than anyone . . . in any field, about anything and everything . . . just ask him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t knows better than anyone . . . in any field, about anything and everything . . . just ask him.


Look where he started, douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Obama’s stock market will be far, far better than Trump’s.


So, Obama built that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I can't stomach sterno. Or racists.
> 
> That's two things. Have you figured out if you LG washer box is your asset, or the bank's, or Drunken Hunters?


Coward.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Concrete and steel, and you can see through it.  But will Mexico still be paying for it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look where he started, douche.


With a silver spoon, millions upon millions of dollars in backing and plenty of slimey intent.


----------



## nononono (Jan 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Concrete and steel, and you can see through it.  But will Mexico still be paying for it?




*They already are.........*


----------



## nononono (Jan 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With a silver spoon, millions upon millions of dollars in backing and plenty of slimey intent.


*Jealousy and Envy ooooze from your every pore and post...................*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With a silver spoon, millions upon millions of dollars in backing and plenty of slimey intent.


Sounds like a union guy.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *They already are.........*


LOL !!! Stupid fool !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

I guess you can't say all lives matter, too funny.

‘Just s*it the bed again’: Libs are already TRASHING Nancy Pelosi and it’s GLORIOUS
34 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/01/06/just-sit-the-bed-again-libs-are-already-trashing-nancy-pelosi-and-its-glorious/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjb3ejesdrfAhUPSq0KHaAACcMQqUMwAHoECAsQBQ&usg=AOvVaw2r6qktBoj5GGRVqjh2Beuj&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Former FBI Chief: Only Wray Can Repair FBI After Disgraces of Comey, McCabe And Strzok
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/06/fbi-comey-mccabe&ved=2ahUKEwjDlLG7tNrfAhVJM6wKHaHjAdAQqUMwA3oECAoQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0ifB36yRI6lPOYwqZWJtNy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

He'll fit right in,

After Breaking ‘No Fossil Fuel’ Pledge, Beto Shows Support For Green New Deal Concept
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/06/beto-signals-support-for-green-new-deal&ved=2ahUKEwjDlLG7tNrfAhVJM6wKHaHjAdAQqUMwCXoECAoQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0_tqBQWhEmPMUwmQiZrBX8


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!! Stupid fool !


That would be hyperventilating, drooling, messy, suck-ass, stupid fool . . . just saying. It's really quite embarrassing to witness on an ongoing basis.


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *They already are.........*


Then why is the federal government partially shut down? The president says it’s to get money for a wall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Then why is the federal government partially shut down? The president says it’s to get money for a wall.


Gee I thought t said the wall was well under way? Or is he simply trying to take credit for previous administrations work . . . like always?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I thought t said the wall was well under way? Or is he simply trying to take credit for previous administrations work . . . like always?


The "previous administration" and "work" should never be in the same sentence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says "no question" Trump is a racist in 60 Minutes interview*
BY KOLBE NELSON

UPDATED ON: JANUARY 6, 2019 / 7:00 PM / CBS NEWS


In a 60 Minutes interview that touched on a number of subjects,Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez said there's "no question" President Trump is racist. The comment came after correspondent Anderson Cooper asked Ocasio-Cortez, "Do you believe President Trump is a racist?"

"Yeah. Yeah. No question," Ocasio-Cortez replied.

The rookie congresswoman cited the president's rhetoric as proof.

"When you look at the words that he uses, which are historic dog whistles of white supremacy," Ocasio-Cortez said. "When you look at how he reacted to the Charlottesville incident, where neo-Nazis murdered a woman, versus how he manufactures crises like immigrants seeking legal refuge on our borders, it's night and day."

Ocasio-Cortez, the youngest woman ever elected to Congress, called the president, "a symptom of a problem."

"The president certainly didn't invent racism," Ocasio-Cortez said, "But he's certainly given a voice to it and expanded it and created a platform for those things."

In response, the deputy White House press secretary said, "Congresswoman Ocasio-Cortez's sheer ignorance on the matter can't cover the fact that President Trump supported and passed historic criminal justice reform..."  and "... has repeatedly condemned racism and bigotry in all forms."

In the interview, Ocasio-Cortez also responded to criticisms she's pushing the Democratic Party too far to the left and explained the tax hikes she would implement to help pay for her "Green New Deal."


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward.


Racist Sucker.

Kek.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be hyperventilating, drooling, messy, suck-ass, stupid fool . . . just saying. It's really quite embarrassing to witness on an ongoing basis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Was someone talking about "unchecked Muslim immigration" here?  Or is that just the voices in your head that speak secretly only to you?


Nobody talks about unchecked muslim immigration until after itʻs happened silly.  Relax.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey, fine haired fella, aren't you glad we didn't bet on Steel and easy to win trade wars?! Kek. That's some economicalish jeaniousity.
> 
> View attachment 3769


Fries U.  What a deal.  Cherry picked out the QE years.  Lmao!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Obama’s stock market will be far, far better than Trump’s.


6 years of QE, it better be equity boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Dude! We missed you! Where you been at, my fine headed friend?
> 
> We're 2 months in and this is about where we are (Needs to be adjusted for Inauguration Day, but it's broad strokes.
> 
> ...


Awww spigot boy donʻt  take it personal.  Powellʻs got nothing against you Keynesians.  Heʻs paying the banks 2.4%+ on reserves and excess reserves.  People are free to borrow as they see fit.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awww spigot boy donʻt  take it personal.  Powellʻs got nothing against you Keynesians.  Heʻs paying the banks 2.4%+ on reserves and excess reserves.  People are free to borrow as they see fit.


Is he paying the banks that based on my house on the asset side of their ledger? (And how does he time to do that when he's got to be so busy at that Fed printing press printing all that money you told us about?)

I really hope that's what's priming the pump, my bank-asset-house and Powell at the printing press.

And I hope the bank doesn't sell their asset while I'm in it. That would be awkward...

Sucker. Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 6, 2019)

Should we just go-fund Iz's health insurance so he can get the support stockings, heal his feet and we can all live in peace?

I'm losing faith in his ability to save it up on his own.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awww spigot boy donʻt  take it personal.  Powellʻs got nothing against you Keynesians.  Heʻs paying the banks 2.4%+ on reserves and excess reserves.  People are free to borrow as they see fit.


Is that an annualized rate?  Or an overnight rate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

JANUARY 7, 2019
*Allah over America*
By Eileen F. Toplansky
The smirk by Chuck Schumer spoke volumes, and the full-blown identity politicians showing their true colors remind one of Abraham Lincoln's potent lines when on March 4, 1865 he penned the following:

While the inaugural address was being delivered ... devoted altogether to saving the Union without war, insurgent agents were in the city seeking to destroy it without war – seeking to dissolve the Union and divide effects by negotiation. Both parties deprecated war, but one of them would make war rather than let the nation survive, and the other would accept war rather than let it perish, and the war came.

We are not in a hot civil war at this time, but, as Charles R. Kelser has written, "cold civil war is better than a hot civil war, but it is not a good situation for a country to be in. Underlying our cold civil war is the fact that America is torn increasingly between two rival constitutions, two cultures, two ways of life."

Consider Nikki Randhawa, a Sikh who represented the very best of America when she was the United States ambassador to the United Nations. Most of us know her as Nikki Haley. Her marriage to Michael Haley was a "measure of respect for their individual backgrounds – the colorful Sikh ritual was followed by the Methodist ceremony." Her husband is an officer in the South Carolina National Guard. She was a governor of South Carolina – clearly two proud Americans who serve their country with distinction.

Reflect now on the newly elected Democratic Muslim women who embody the creeping sharia that is enveloping the world. Ilhan Omar (Minnesota) used American immigration law to her advantage by marrying her brother in 2009. The "motivation for the marriage points to possible immigration fraud and student loan fraud. What's more she swore to apparent falsehoods in court." 

Tashida Tlaib (Michigan) has vociferously called for the impeachment of Donald Trump. According to Tlaib "President Donald Trump is a direct and serious threat to our country." She asserts that "[o]n an almost daily basis, he attacks our Constitution, our democracy, the rule of law and the people who are in this country. His conduct has created a constitutional crisis that we must confront now."

The Democrats can always be counted on to project what they are actually engaging in.

It is they who are creating the constitutional crisis, not the other way around. In addition, both these women show their absolute animus for Israel. 

Omar has "long been a harsh critic of Israel. On November 16, 2012 – just a few days after Gaza-based Hamas terrorists had launched more than 150 deadly rockets into the Jewish state, prompting an Israeli military response – she tweeted that 'the apartheid Israeli regime' had 'hypnotized the world' in order to conceal its own 'evil doings.'"

Tlaib was the Arab-American coordinator for Obama's 2008 campaign in Michigan. In addition, she has ties to the Hamas-linked Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR). Then, "_n 2013-14, she received numerous financial donations from individuals affiliated with CAIR, the Islamic Society of North America, the Muslim Students Association (MSA), and the Muslim Public Affairs Council (MPAC)." Moreover, "n an October 2015 tweet, Tlaib linked to an article in The Nation lauding Black Lives Matter activists in Chicago for supporting 'a Palestinian woman threatened with deportation.' The woman in question was Rasmea Odeh, a Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine terrorist who had played a central role in a deadly 1969 terrorist bombing in Jerusalem, and had committed felonious immigration fraud in the U.S. years later."

Tlaib and Omar have insinuated themselves into American politics. They personify the anti-freedom, Jew-hatred, sharia intolerance that is integral to the tenets of the Quran, the very book that Tlaib rested her hand on when she was sworn in! Tlaib and Omar are symptomatic of the leftist-Islamic (Red-Green) anti-American connection that keeps gaining traction in the country. The left (Progressives) believe in the notion of a "living Constitution" and work to create "administrative agencies" that circumvent the limitations that the original Constitution set in place. Likewise, Muslims wish to substitute sharia law for the Constitution, making the absurd claim that they are similar. If so, why change the law in the first place?_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

*JUSTICE GINSBURG WILL NOT SIT FOR SUPREME COURT ARGUMENTS...

FIRST TIME EVER...*


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 6 years of QE, it better be equity boy.


I know it’s hard to believe, but you’re wrong again. After bear markets there are bull markets in recovery. Such has always been the case. “QE” is irrelevant. 
Other than knowing what a mortgage is, you know absolutely nothing about money, yet you continuously opine on it. I love the delusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

BREITBART



*Illegal Alien Accused of Killing 22-Year-Old American in Head-On Collision*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Knoxville Police Department
6 Jan 20193,376

2:17
*An illegal alien has been arrested and charged for allegedly killing a 22-year-old American man from Knoxville, Tennessee, in a head-on traffic collision last week.*

Pierce Kennedy Corcoran, an aspiring personal trainer who was the son of Knoxville Fire Department Captain D.J. Corcoran, was killed in a head-on car crash by 44-year-old illegal alien Franco Cambrany Francisco-Eduardo last week, according to the Knoxville Police Department.


Police said in a news release that Corcoran was driving on a highway in the area with 21-year-old Jade Damecia Adams in the passenger seat. Both Corcoran and Adams were wearing their seat belts when Francisco-Eduardo allegedly crashed into them on December 29th with his pickup truck.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Is he paying the banks that based on my house on the asset side of their ledger? (And how does he time to do that when he's got to be so busy at that Fed printing press printing all that money you told us about?)
> 
> I really hope that's what's priming the pump, my bank-asset-house and Powell at the printing press.
> 
> ...


Not only would it be “awkward” they would missing out on some double digit interest returns every month.

And did the Fed Res not tell spigot boy that they were paying banks not to lend out money for less than 2.5%?  Check your Fries U text books.

Fries U.  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Should we just go-fund Iz's health insurance so he can get the support stockings, heal his feet and we can all live in peace?
> 
> I'm losing faith in his ability to save it up on his own.


What insurance?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that an annualized rate?  Or an overnight rate?


Good question.  Feel free to annualize it if you like.  Lol!  Fries U.  What a deal!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says "no question" Trump is a racist in 60 Minutes interview*
> BY KOLBE NELSON
> 
> UPDATED ON: JANUARY 6, 2019 / 7:00 PM / CBS NEWS
> ...


That's why you like him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

t makes up ghost stories to seem important and you dumbasses swallow it whole while callowing in fear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I know it’s hard to believe, but you’re wrong again. After bear markets there are bull markets in recovery. Such has always been the case. “QE” is irrelevant.
> Other than knowing what a mortgage is, you know absolutely nothing about money, yet you continuously opine on it. I love the delusion.


Fries U.  Love it!


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not only would it be “awkward” they would missing out on some double digit interest returns every month.
> 
> And did the Fed Res not tell spigot boy that they were paying banks not to lend out money for less than 2.5%?  Check your Fries U text books.
> 
> Fries U.  What a deal!


"Double digit interest returns"?  Where did you get that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

I will give you people 3 guesses at what this picture is about and the 1st 2 don't count.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will give you people 3 guesses at what this picture is about and the 1st 2 don't count.


Your fear being manipulated for a desired effect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fear being manipulated for a desired effect.


Tell that to the officer's wife and 5 month old son.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to the officer's wife and 5 month old son.


q.e.d.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> "Double digit interest returns"?  Where did you get that?


The poor guy (literally and figuratively) stays poor because of his irrational feat.
When he read about mortgages, he learned that the amortization process loads up your monthly payment with interest early in the process, so in his confusion he thinks that you are paying more interest than the rate on your mortgage. You’re not, of course. You are paying future years’ interest early.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


F. U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> "Double digit interest returns"?  Where did you get that?


From the amortization schedule.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fear being manipulated for a desired effect.


Cowards Creed


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> F. U.


Itʻs the Cowards Creed.  Bootsieʻs Besties.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> The poor guy (literally and figuratively) stays poor because of his irrational feat.
> When he read about mortgages, he learned that the amortization process loads up your monthly payment with interest early in the process, so in his confusion he thinks that you are paying more interest than the rate on your mortgage. You’re not, of course. You are paying future years’ interest early.


Like 30 years early!!  Agree with you that You are paying future years interest early.  Even though you donʻt agree with you when you say “Youʻre not, of course.”  LMAO!! You Fries U people crack me up!!


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fear being manipulated for a desired effect.


Well said


----------



## Friesland (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What insurance?


The one you can't afford, my bruddah. 

I'm just tryna do you a solid.

I know it can be hard for a hustler these days. Uber don't do what it used to.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not only would it be “awkward” they would missing out on some double digit interest returns every month.
> 
> And did the Fed Res not tell spigot boy that they were paying banks not to lend out money for less than 2.5%?  Check your Fries U text books.
> 
> Fries U.  What a deal!


That must be why the Fed is printing that money, Bruddah.

Now, about that asset. My uncle just bought a new Tractor with his HELOC. Does his bank have a Caterpillar on their books now? 

Kek. Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Well said


Maybe you would like to talk to his Widow and explain to his some why his Dad is dead.
You are just a coward like the rest of your friends.
Power at any cost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

TRUMP TO BORDER
PLANS OVAL OFFICE ADDRESS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you would like to talk to his Widow and explain to his some why his Dad is dead.
> You are just a coward like the rest of your friends.
> Power at any cost.


It's almost funny how stupid and naive you are.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The one you can't afford, my bruddah.
> 
> I'm just tryna do you a solid.
> 
> I know it can be hard for a hustler these days. Uber don't do what it used to.


He doesn’t strike me as a hustler. Quite the opposite, in fact


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's almost funny how stupid and naive you are.


Maybe you would like to tell the widow her legal immigrant dead husband isn't worth as much as a law breaking murdering illegal alien scumbag that should have never been allowed in to our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

See what you are doing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The one you can't afford, my bruddah.
> 
> I'm just tryna do you a solid.
> 
> I know it can be hard for a hustler these days. Uber don't do what it used to.


No it doesnʻt.  But it still turns your car in to an asset!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you would like to tell the widow her legal immigrant dead husband isn't worth as much as a law breaking murdering illegal alien scumbag that should have never been allowed in to our country.


Theyʻre afraid of women with big balls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what you are doing?


You mean by limiting immigration judges, immigration and entry through proper border crossings t is forcing those seeking a better life into the far reaches of the mountains and deserts where many die.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Theyʻre afraid of women with big balls.


They might just like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean by limiting immigration judges, immigration and entry through proper border crossings t is forcing those seeking a better life into the far reaches of the mountains and deserts where many die.


Dangling the carrot is killing these people as well as US citizens.
Votes at all cost.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

So let’s take a look, shall we? The Trumpies on here don’t like immigrants,


Bruddah IZ said:


> No it doesnʻt.  But it still turns your car in to an asset!


car loan makes it an asset for the bank, don’t it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean by limiting immigration judges, immigration and entry through proper border crossings t is forcing those seeking a better life into the far reaches of the mountains and deserts where many die.


How about this one from 2012? Did Trump do this also?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about this one from 2012? Did Trump do this also?


You certainly are shallow and one dimensional.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> That must be why the Fed is printing that money, Bruddah.
> 
> Now, about that asset. My uncle just bought a new Tractor with his HELOC. Does his bank have a Caterpillar on their books now?
> 
> Kek. Sucker.


But the Fed isnʻt “printing” money at the moment.  Thatʻs why youʻre feeling left out, Spigot boy.

Your uncle is smarter than you.  He is long term leasing out the Caterpillar to pay off both the HELOC and his mortgage.  He got a sweet deal on the caterpillar because he knows one of the Cat Execs.  Caterpillar gets subsidies through the U.S. Import/Export Bank and thus CAT machinery is much cheaper for both your uncle and the Aussie co. that he leases the CAT to.  He is able to live in his home while his HELOC money works to pay off both liabilities. In other words, his home has some income that comes to both the bank while also netting him some income that he defers to his LLC so he can take a lower salary in anticipation of  you people voting for AOCʻs New Green Deal that wants to tax your uncleʻs income at 70%.   Brilliant dude your uncle!!  

Definitely not a Fries U grad!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> So let’s take a look, shall we? The Trumpies on here don’t like immigrants,
> 
> car loan makes it an asset for the bank, don’t it?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are shallow and one dimensional.


I see the coward moniker is catchy with you people.
So, if we had a great big beautiful wall that worked why would they still be coming to the USA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/29/trump-isnt-telling-the-truth-about-illegal-immigrants-and-crime-the-public-knows-it/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5e69ee56bab0


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

https://scholars.org/sites/scholars/files/ssn_basic_facts_massey_on_undocumented_migration.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/11/28/5-facts-about-illegal-immigration-in-the-u-s/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/29/trump-isnt-telling-the-truth-about-illegal-immigrants-and-crime-the-public-knows-it/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5e69ee56bab0


Does that mean the other wall builders werenʻt telling the truth either?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

https://www.adl.org/resources/fact-sheets/myths-and-facts-about-immigrants-and-immigration


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://scholars.org/sites/scholars/files/ssn_basic_facts_massey_on_undocumented_migration.pdf


2011? You really are a big dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does that mean the other wall builders werenʻt telling the truth either?


Others built partitions, t wishes to build a shrine, you should know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/11/28/5-facts-about-illegal-immigration-in-the-u-s/


HispanicNov 17, 2016
*Children of unauthorized immigrants represent rising share of K-12 students*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Others built partitions, t wishes to build a shrine, you should know that.


Hope it is more successful than that Obama LyBarry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Mother Fucking Jews.

GOING TOO FAR?
*New House Dem accused of anti-Semitic slur, days after profane anti-Trump tirade*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean by limiting immigration judges, immigration and entry through proper border crossings t is forcing those seeking a better life into the far reaches of the mountains and deserts where many die.


Forcing? Pfffttt...
Illegally entering and crossing the southern border has always been treacherous.
Educate yourself first..perhaps then you won't seem so ignorant...from wikipoo:

*Migrant deaths along the Mexico–U.S. border* occur hundreds of times a year because of those attempting to cross into the United States from Mexico illegally. The US Border Patrol reported 294 migrant deaths in the fiscal year 2017 (ending September 30, 2017), which was lower than in 2016 (322), and any year during the period 2003-2014. Exposure (including heat stroke, dehydration, and hyperthermia) were the leading cause.

The group Border Angels estimates that since 1994, about 10,000 people have died in their attempt to cross the increasingly militarized border. According to the U.S. Customs and Border Protection, 7,216 people have died crossing the U.S–Mexico border between 1998 and 2017. In 2005, more than 500 died across the entire U.S.–Mexico border. The number of yearly border crossing deaths doubled from 1995 to 2005, before declining. The statistics reflect only known deaths and do not include those who have never been found.

Mexico's Secretariat of Foreign Affairs has compiled data including deaths on the Mexican side of the border area during the period from 1994 to 2000. The data shows 87 deaths in 1996, 149 in 1997, 329 in 1998, 358 in 1999, and 499 in 2000.

U.S. Border Patrol reported that 3,221 migrants were rescued in the fiscal year 2017.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migrant_deaths_along_the_Mexico–United_States_border


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Others built partitions, t wishes to build a shrine, you should know that.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mother Fucking Jews.
> 
> GOING TOO FAR?
> *New House Dem accused of anti-Semitic slur, days after profane anti-Trump tirade*


How is that "anti-semitic"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Others built partitions, t wishes to build a shrine, you should know that.


Not for 2 billion


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> How is that "anti-semitic"?


Dems 2020 candidate!  I love it!  Let the predictions begin!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> How is that "anti-semitic"?


You can read


Bruddah IZ said:


> Dems 2020 candidate!  I love it!  Let the predictions begin!


They will try to out crazy each other and then it will be too late to get back to reality.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can read
> 
> They will try to out crazy each other and then it will be too late to get back to reality.


Keep making a wall your issue. So far so good


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can read


I didn't read anything anti-semitic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

All t does is lie, it's what he does. He lies about big things, he lies about things that don't matter, he just lies. He lies while some people take it as gospel, base their lives on it, completely abandoning their past ethics, moral standing, common sense and alliances concerning American patriots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All t does is lie, it's what he does. He lies about big things, he lies about things that don't matter, he just lies. He lies while some people take it as gospel, base their lives on it, completely abandoning their past ethics, moral standing, common sense and alliances concerning American patriots.


Kinda like you people supporting  Hillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All t does is lie, it's what he does. He lies about big things, he lies about things that don't matter, he just lies. He lies while some people take it as gospel, base their lives on it, completely abandoning their past ethics, moral standing, common sense and alliances concerning American patriots.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kinda like you people supporting  Hillary.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Hey do you have any FDR videos?
How about that President Trump, huh?


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All t does is lie, it's what he does. He lies about big things, he lies about things that don't matter, he just lies. He lies while some people take it as gospel, base their lives on it, completely abandoning their past ethics, moral standing, common sense and alliances concerning American patriots.


His lies are hurting his own efforts to get the wall built. Sara Sanders goes on Fox News talking about terrorists coming across and Fox tells her there’s no terrorists coming in that way...they take airplanes. But they think their supporters are so stupid that they can keep up those lies and people will buy in. Ain’t happening, except with the total idiots. Not enough of those.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His lies are hurting his own efforts to get the wall built. Sara Sanders goes on Fox News talking about terrorists coming across and Fox tells her there’s no terrorists coming in that way...they take airplanes. But they think their supporters are so stupid that they can keep up those lies and people will buy in. Ain’t happening, except with the total idiots. Not enough of those.


There are a bunch posting here.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His lies are hurting his own efforts to get the wall built. Sara Sanders goes on Fox News talking about terrorists coming across and Fox tells her there’s no terrorists coming in that way...they take airplanes. But they think their supporters are so stupid that they can keep up those lies and people will buy in. Ain’t happening, except with the total idiots. Not enough of those.


An interesting t-idiocy -- he professes a desire to keep America's secure against terrorists, but he is not paying TSA officers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey do you have any FDR videos?
> How about that President Trump, huh?


Trump videos?  Oh yeah.  I have plenty of those.  See CNN or MSNBC, 24/7/365.  What else do you want to know about Racist Democrat Prez FDR.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> An interesting t-idiocy -- he professes a desire to keep America's secure against terrorists, but he is not paying TSA officers.


Heʻs not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His lies are hurting his own efforts to get the wall built. Sara Sanders goes on Fox News talking about terrorists coming across and Fox tells her there’s no terrorists coming in that way...they take airplanes. But they think their supporters are so stupid that they can keep up those lies and people will buy in. Ain’t happening, except with the total idiots. Not enough of those.


There were plenty enough to build existing walls.  Or partitions if you prefer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His lies are hurting his own efforts to get the wall built. Sara Sanders goes on Fox News talking about terrorists coming across and Fox tells her there’s no terrorists coming in that way...they take airplanes. But they think their supporters are so stupid that they can keep up those lies and people will buy in. Ain’t happening, except with the total idiots. Not enough of those.


Wallace was wrong or lying.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But the Fed isnʻt “printing” money at the moment.  Thatʻs why youʻre feeling left out, Spigot boy.
> 
> Your uncle is smarter than you.  He is long term leasing out the Caterpillar to pay off both the HELOC and his mortgage.  He got a sweet deal on the caterpillar because he knows one of the Cat Execs.  Caterpillar gets subsidies through the U.S. Import/Export Bank and thus CAT machinery is much cheaper for both your uncle and the Aussie co. that he leases the CAT to.  He is able to live in his home while his HELOC money works to pay off both liabilities. In other words, his home has some income that comes to both the bank while also netting him some income that he defers to his LLC so he can take a lower salary in anticipation of  you people voting for AOCʻs New Green Deal that wants to tax your uncleʻs income at 70%.   Brilliant dude your uncle!!
> 
> Definitely not a Fries U grad!


So, the bank has a nice tractor on its books? Wow. That must be the new accounting.

The Fed isn't printing money? But my economical jeanius bruddah IZ told me they print money. But I can't find the printing press anywhere, and then he told me it's e-lec-tronic or some newfangled contraption. And I know my Bruddah Iz, being a economicalish geneious wouldn't tell me lies.

Oh, and my "domicile" is not an asset. Well, it is to a bank, apparently, but not to me. But my cement pond? That's just a hole in the ground where the money goes.

Now, if we could just get more than a buck two fifty in Iz's go fund me, he could buy some of that health insurance that doesn't exist that just paid 80% of my kid's dentist visit.

Oh, and it looks like maybe the dog ate Paulie Nondeal's homework? I wonder if he'll get (more) detention?

Goodnight Paulie Stillinjail. Goodnight Mikey Cohen... Goodnight Moon!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 7, 2019)

Has anyone here checked into the eminent domain lawsuits from previous attempts at wall building?

Has anyone here checked how much of the proposed "wall" land is currently privately owned?

All those stoic Atlases just shrug, I guess...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Has anyone here checked into the eminent domain lawsuits from previous attempts at wall building?
> 
> Has anyone here checked how much of the proposed "wall" land is currently privately owned?
> 
> All those stoic Atlases just shrug, I guess...


You are really an impressive coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So, the bank has a nice tractor on its books? Wow. That must be the new accounting.
> 
> The Fed isn't printing money? But my economical jeanius bruddah IZ told me they print money. But I can't find the printing press anywhere, and then he told me it's e-lec-tronic or some newfangled contraption. And I know my Bruddah Iz, being a economicalish geneious wouldn't tell me lies.
> 
> ...


Looks like we found you professor, coward.
Denialists: How AOC is Intensifying the Left's War on Math
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/01/07/aoc-you-guys-its-super-disingenuous-to-ask-how-id-pay-for-giant-spending-programs-n2538609?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwibjtLult7fAhUBQKwKHf6ZA9UQqUMwB3oECAsQIQ&usg=AOvVaw1sQ6Q3zZLLqcMIBb91nROf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

The anti-Trump trade narrative continues in the WSJ regardless of the data
JANUARY 8, 2019
Somehow it left out information about how total exports are actually doing. (It must be an innocent oversight and not based on any agenda.)

I know you dummies like pictures.
 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/the_antitrump_trade_narrative_continues_in_the_wsj_regardless_of_the_data.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Ending the reconquista of America's Southwest
JANUARY 8, 2019
President Trump was elected to stop the reconquest of southwestern America by Mexicans.  Before we seized it in 1848, this was Mexican territory.  We ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/ending_the_reconquista_of_americas_southwest.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Illegals a law unto themselves in California cop-killing case
JANUARY 7, 2019
Same people the Democrats would like to amnesty.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/illegals_a_law_unto_themselves_in_california_copkilling_case.html


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wallace was wrong or lying.


That must be it. That darned Fox News, always lying to make Trump look bad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So, the bank has a nice tractor on its books? Wow. That must be the new accounting.
> 
> The Fed isn't printing money? But my economical jeanius bruddah IZ told me they print money. But I can't find the printing press anywhere, and then he told me it's e-lec-tronic or some newfangled contraption. And I know my Bruddah Iz, being a economicalish geneious wouldn't tell me lies.
> 
> ...


It is the new accounting.  Itʻs called a HELOC.  I added it to messyʻs simulation along with real health insurance, a cement pond safe, go fund me cards, e-money and a printing machine to prime your spigot should Powell decide that he wants to put you to work.  I also added a Paulie and Mikey space in the same corner as the monopoly game board.  Kek!  Enjoy


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> That must be it. That darned Fox News, always lying to make Trump look bad.


And while none are coming across the southern border on foot, terrorists come on airplanes and our TSA employees are calling in sick because of the shutdown. Perfect Trump politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> And while none are coming across the southern border on foot, terrorists come on airplanes and our TSA employees are calling in sick because of the shutdown. Perfect Trump politics.


You are just as dumb as Bruddah has shown you to be.
*About a dozen people on terror watchlist encountered at southern border in fiscal year 2018*

By Pamela Brown, CNN











A view of the border wall between Mexico and the United States, in Ciudad Juarez, Chihuahua state, Mexico on January 19, 2018. AFP PHOTO / Herika MARTINEZ   
* (CNN)*Roughly a dozen individuals on the terror watchlist were encountered by federal officials at the US southern border from October 2017 to October 2018, according to an administration official familiar with data from Customs and Border Protection.

The number of individuals encountered at the southern border is a very small percentage of the total known or suspected terrorists who tried to enter or travel to the US in fiscal year 2017. That much larger number has been touted by the administration as it seeks to gain support to build a wall on the border.
The official adds there are not significant numbers of known or suspected terrorists crossing the southern border but the number went from "zero to a small increase" over the last couple of years.
But the official said that while the number of potential terrorists trying to cross the border is minimal, the Department of Homeland Security is concerned that terrorists could try to exploit immigration patterns.








Trump plans prime-time address, border visit as shutdown fight continues
A State Department report for the year 2016 said, "There are no known international terrorist organizations operating in Mexico, no evidence that any terrorist group has targeted U.S. citizens in Mexican territory, and no credible information that any member of a terrorist group has traveled through Mexico to gain access to the United States."

Of the approximately dozen individuals, around half were prevented from entering the country at a legal port of entry on the southern border and the other half were apprehended crossing the border illegally between ports of entry.
The official did not provide details of whether any of the individuals are currently in US custody. The official noted that just because someone is believed to have a tertiary affiliation doesn't mean there is a prosecutable crime for the Department of Justice to pursue, but it's enough to make sure the individual doesn't make it into the US and for the US to pursue repatriation.



DHS has said -- and reiterated in a fact sheet released Monday night -- that 3,755 known or suspected terrorists tried to enter or travel to the US in fiscal year 2017. But those numbers are for all entry points and visa applications around the world, not just at the southern border.
CNN has reported that the number is misleading when provided in the context of the southern border, as it primarily reflects individuals who were blocked from entering the US when they applied for visas or sought to travel to the US, including by air.

Both the official and DHS also distinguish between individuals on the terror watchlist and what the department calls "special interest aliens," who come from hostile countries or ones with terrorist activity and take irregular routes to the southern border.
Nielsen said some 3,000 "special interest aliens" came to the southern border last year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

She's got to go, can you imagine Trump getting another Supreme?







*UPDATE: GINSBURG MISSES SECOND DAY AT SUPREME COURT...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Clinton has some interesting friends,

BODY NO. 2
*Second person found dead under mysterious circumstances at home of Dem megadonor*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

I doubt any of you Anti-American cowards will watch this,


*WATCH: RNC Releases New Video Highlighting Families Impacted By Illegal Immigration*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*TONIGHT: TRUMP OVAL OFFICE ADDRESS...*
*EMERGENCY DECLARATION?*
*Yarn | Oh, God! Oh, God! ~ Vegas Vacation (1997) | Video clips by ...*

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/17e44bc6-e24a-4353-80ce-6b599a4b5bc8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*VIDEO: Students hate Trump immigration quotes -- don't realize they're Dems!*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is the new accounting.  Itʻs called a HELOC.  I added it to messyʻs simulation along with real health insurance, a cement pond safe, go fund me cards, e-money and a printing machine to prime your spigot should Powell decide that he wants to put you to work.  I also added a Paulie and Mikey space in the same corner as the monopoly game board.  Kek!  Enjoy


I see a savings and loan is for sale. Think of all the houses I'll own if I buy it! I'll have rental assets galore.

Once I do that, I'll pay your mythical health insurance for you my corpulent friend, and get you those circulation sox Santa forgot.


----------



## Booter (Jan 8, 2019)

*US national debt rises $2 trillion under President Trump*

According to the Congressional Budget Office, total public debt stood at 78% of America’s gross domestic product in fiscal year 2018, the highest percentage since 1950. The deficit — or the difference between what the government spends and what it takes in over any one year — jumped to 3.8% of GDP in 2018, up from 3.5% in 2017.

That’s particularly unusual in such a strong economy without major new expenditures. If no changes are made, the CBO projects that public debt will rise to 96% of GDP by 2028. A big chunk of that — $1.9 trillion between 2018 and 2028 — will be due to the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, the CBO reported last April.

https://fox43.com/2019/01/04/us-national-debt-rises-2-trillion-under-president-trump/


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ending the reconquista of America's Southwest
> JANUARY 8, 2019
> President Trump was elected to stop the reconquest of southwestern America by Mexicans.  Before we seized it in 1848, this was Mexican territory.  We ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/ending_the_reconquista_of_americas_southwest.html


And then, the Entire State of CA, much of AZ and NM and even TX elected Dems to stop Trump's stupid-ass immigration white elephant.

I see Racist Joe the Sterno Drinking Coward, has not once commented on the "emergency seizure" of property to build the wall. Eminent domain seizure will be needed for something like 90% of the property in Texas alone.

There is a reason border states vote against the stupidity of our kleptocrat president: because it's stupid.

Whether it's 4 or 8 or 12 "person's of interest" or "on a watch list" stopped at the southern border, there have been many, many more stopped at airports, the Canadian border points of entry etc.

The lie of equating a stupid wall, whose land-grabs will be tied up in court for decades, with genuine border oversight and security is obvious and was soundly rejected by CA voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *US national debt rises $2 trillion under President Trump*
> 
> According to the Congressional Budget Office, total public debt stood at 78% of America’s gross domestic product in fiscal year 2018, the highest percentage since 1950. The deficit — or the difference between what the government spends and what it takes in over any one year — jumped to 3.8% of GDP in 2018, up from 3.5% in 2017.
> 
> ...


Fake news.
Tell me what the CBO project for Obamacare?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And then, the Entire State of CA, much of AZ and NM and even TX elected Dems to stop Trump's stupid-ass immigration white elephant.
> 
> I see Racist Joe the Sterno Drinking Coward, has not once commented on the "emergency seizure" of property to build the wall. Eminent domain seizure will be needed for something like 90% of the property in Texas alone.
> 
> ...


The border are border states, you dummy, full of Hispanics. That's all part of the Reconquista. You Dummy.
ViVa La RaZa.
Trump has a mandate to fix illegal immigration by the American voters.
Elections have consequences. You Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*Mexico to regulate illegal crossings -- on Guatemala border...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Is this guy a fag? He'll fit right in.






*Newsom immediately challenges Trump at inauguration...** 
*
*Vows 'Sanctuary To All Who Seek It'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And then, the Entire State of CA, much of AZ and NM and even TX elected Dems to stop Trump's stupid-ass immigration white elephant.
> 
> I see Racist Joe the Sterno Drinking Coward, has not once commented on the "emergency seizure" of property to build the wall. Eminent domain seizure will be needed for something like 90% of the property in Texas alone.
> 
> ...



Media
*That’s SIX too many: NBC News super stoked only ‘SIX terrorists’ crossed southern border illegally in 1st half of 2018 (holy sh*t!)*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

UH OH!
*Top China Trade Official Makes Surprise Stop at U.S. Trade Meetings*
0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*I think you people are toast.*

*Pentagon Preparing for Potential Order to Build the Wall…*
1,239
*…Lawyers Make Case for POTUS’s Authority*


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The border are border states, you dummy, full of Hispanics. That's all part of the Reconquista. You Dummy.
> ViVa La RaZa.
> Trump has a mandate to fix illegal immigration by the American voters.
> Elections have consequences. You Coward.


Elections have consequences. OMG you said something accurate. Trump couldn't get Mexico to pay, he couldn't get Congress to pay when he had both houses...and now the electorate has spoken loud and clear...by a massive 8.6 million vote margin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Elections have consequences. OMG you said something accurate. Trump couldn't get Mexico to pay, he couldn't get Congress to pay when he had both houses...and now the electorate has spoken loud and clear...by a massive 8.6 million vote margin.


Sounds just like Obama care.
Maybe next time you people should actually look at how the nominees actually win the election, 2nd place isn't all that bad, but you libs sure aren't very happy about it.
The electoral college matters, who knew?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Has anyone here checked into the eminent domain lawsuits from previous attempts at wall building?
> 
> Has anyone here checked how much of the proposed "wall" land is currently privately owned?
> 
> All those stoic Atlases just shrug, I guess...


Did someone whisper eminent domain?


https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/NYC-Health-Care-Guarantee-Mayor-de-Blasio-504046171.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just like Obama care.
> Maybe next time you people should actually look at how the nominees actually win the election, 2nd place isn't all that bad, but you libs sure aren't very happy about it.
> The electoral college matters, who knew?


Especially if the opposing candidate sucks as bad as she did.  Her own party blew her up!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I see a savings and loan is for sale. Think of all the houses I'll own if I buy it! I'll have rental assets galore.
> 
> Once I do that, I'll pay your mythical health insurance for you my corpulent friend, and get you those circulation sox Santa forgot.


Santa didnʻt forget to pay his mortgage and that is always good for circulation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Can the libs have any worse timing?
Trump might just be able to use this tonight.
They still haven't learned to read the T leaves.



Gavin Newsom’s First Act as CA Governor: More Healthcare for Illegal Aliens627
NYC’s de Blasio Guarantees ‘Free’ Health Care to All, Including Illegal Aliens


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

From the White House: President Trump Isn't Caving 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just like Obama care.
> Maybe next time you people should actually look at how the nominees actually win the election, 2nd place isn't all that bad, but you libs sure aren't very happy about it.
> The electoral college matters, who knew?


8.6 million. The electorate has spoken loud and clear about the wall, haven’t they? Now if he fulfilled his promise about Mexico paying for it, he could have built it already.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Preview of tonight's speech --

“Lies, lies and more damn lies is what we’re going to hear.”

-- Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Preview of tonight's speech --
> 
> “Lies, lies and more damn lies is what we’re going to hear.”
> 
> -- Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele.


What a boob he turned out to be. That is what you get when you hire someone because he is partially black.
First Obama then this dope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Is coal back yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*‘Ginger Preparations’ Underway In Case Of Ginsburg Vacancy ...*
https://*dailycaller.com*/2019/01/07/white-house-preparations-*ginsburg*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Santa didnʻt forget to pay his mortgage and that is always good for circulation.


Wait, after 2017 years, Santa still hasn't paid off his Pole place? Man, forget the laying-a-finger up-chimney shit, he's got to eat less butter cookies and make accelerated payment. Talk about buried under debt payment! I bet some Icelandic troll talked into some sort of interest-only scam. "Don't worry. It's going to get warn as hell up here soon, once they invent cars and fire up electric plants with coal. You'll have a water-front estate worth billions!" Don't trust Icelanders. That's my advice.

And, come to think of it, maybe Santa flat out stole your support hose. With that nose and belly he could have circulation issues his own self and it sounds like he may be as flat-ass broke as you are.


----------



## Booter (Jan 8, 2019)

*AP FACT CHECK: Trump's Mythical Terrorist Tide From Mexico*

The libertarian CATO Institute said that from 1975 through 2017, seven people who entered the U.S. illegally from "special interest" countries — states tied at least loosely to terrorism — were convicted of planning attacks on U.S. soil. None crossed from Mexico. They came from Canada or jumped ship in U.S. ports, and all before special interest countries were classified as such. The plots were foiled and no one was hurt.

The only known terrorists who crossed illegally from Mexico in those decades were three ethnic Albanians from Macedonia who came as children with their parents in 1984 and, in their 20s, were arrested in the foiled plot to attack the Fort Dix, New Jersey, Army base in 2007, the CATO study found. They were not from a special-interest country.

https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2019/01/07/us/politics/ap-us-trump-terrorism-fact-check.html


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The border are border states, you dummy, full of Hispanics. That's all part of the Reconquista. You Dummy.
> ViVa La RaZa.
> Trump has a mandate to fix illegal immigration by the American voters.
> Elections have consequences. You Coward.


Hi Sterno Racist Joe. Read this very s-l-o-w-l-y so you understand (or have one of your Standard Brands friends read it for you.)

The "hispanics" are citizens and voters... Try that again. "Hispanic" US Citizens are voters.

See how that works, you Racist Worm-filled Sponge-livered, Brain-addled dingdong.

America just voted out the clowns supporting Trumps wall - and voted into the part of government that Don the Con needs to fund a wall folks who represent them and won't fund a wall.

That is the consequence of the election, dim-bulb in a cold-room.

Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Preview of tonight's speech --
> 
> “Lies, lies and more damn lies is what we’re going to hear.”
> 
> -- Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele.


Funny, if Trump is such a buffoon why wouldn't they want him to talk to the people in prime time? You people should welcome the chance for all to see, but I believe you people are just a little bit afraid that what Trump says Americans might just believe.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can the libs have any worse timing?
> Trump might just be able to use this tonight.
> They still haven't learned to read the T leaves.
> 
> ...


Gavin won in a landslide, and you will not see a GOP CA governor again in your or your children's lifetime.

Steel and his buddies out here are idiots and racists to rival you - but they drink 300 a bottle brandy, not the GOP donor dime. Kek.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Gavin won in a landslide, and you will not see a GOP CA governor again in your or your children's lifetime.
> 
> Steel and his buddies out here are idiots and racists to rival you - but they drink 300 a bottle brandy, not the GOP donor dime. Kek.


That's one of many reasons why many people are leaving the state...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *AP FACT CHECK: Trump's Mythical Terrorist Tide From Mexico*
> 
> The libertarian CATO Institute said that from 1975 through 2017, seven people who entered the U.S. illegally from "special interest" countries — states tied at least loosely to terrorism — were convicted of planning attacks on U.S. soil. None crossed from Mexico. They came from Canada or jumped ship in U.S. ports, and all before special interest countries were classified as such. The plots were foiled and no one was hurt.
> 
> ...


THE NY TIMES? It's owned by a Mexican, you dope. probably an illegal.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you would like to talk to his Widow and explain to his some why his Dad is dead.
> You are just a coward like the rest of your friends.
> Power at any cost.


Coward ? You pick and choose what lives matter. Ignorant to the true realities of life. Fuck you. You hide behind this soccer forum attempting to spread your propaganda and racist point of view. You are as coward as they come old timer.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's one of many reasons why many people are leaving the state...


Blah blah blah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hi Sterno Racist Joe. Read this very s-l-o-w-l-y so you understand (or have one of your Standard Brands friends read it for you.)
> 
> The "hispanics" are citizens and voters... Try that again. "Hispanic" US Citizens are voters.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you are getting at, but just watch tonight and then you can let me know what the hell you are trying to say.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, if Trump is such a buffoon why wouldn't they want him to talk to the people in prime time? You people should welcome the chance for all to see, but I believe you people are just a little bit afraid that what Trump says Americans might just believe.


There’s no question that a number of idiots will believe his lies tonight, even after they are proven to be lies. That’s nothing to brag about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Coward ? You pick and choose what lives matter. Ignorant to the true realities of life. Fuck you. You hide behind this soccer forum attempting to spread your propaganda and racist point of view. You are as coward as they come old timer.


How do I pick what lives matter? You put illegals in front of American citizens.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what you are getting at, but just watch tonight and then you can let me know what the hell you are trying to say.


What? More false statements. Lies, attempts to creat fear. Bullshit


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s no question that a number of idiots will believe his lies tonight, even after they are proven to be lies. That’s nothing to brag about.


So, you have read his speech?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> What? More false statements. Lies, attempts to creat fear. Bullshit


Tell that to the dead cop and his family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Blah blah blah.


Cover your ears, coward.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do I pick what lives matter? You put illegals in front of American citizens.


Whatever asshole. You are just as racist as they come. Go spread your fear elsewhere.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Gavin won in a landslide, and you will not see a GOP CA governor again in your or your children's lifetime.
> 
> Steel and his buddies out here are idiots and racists to rival you - but they drink 300 a bottle brandy, not the GOP donor dime. Kek.


Tank you and doone forgot da survey.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to the dead cop and his family.


What should we say to the Vargas shooting victims. And all the rest of the victims of domestic white terrorism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Whatever asshole. You are just as racist as they come. Go spread your fear elsewhere.


At least you don't deny it.
Viva la Raza.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> What should we say to the Vargas shooting victims. And all the rest of the victims of domestic white terrorism


How about the truth.
That is exactly why we don't need to import more killers, we have plenty here already. What good do illegals do for our country that we can't do without?
More positive or negative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Whatever asshole. You are just as racist as they come. Go spread your fear elsewhere.


Mexican is not a race and either is Hispanic or illegal, I will try to educate you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

What do you people think of your sanctuary state? Proud? Or embarrassed like real Americans?
*California vows total 'sanctuary'... *


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you people think of your sanctuary state? Proud? Or embarrassed like real Americans?
> *California vows total 'sanctuary'... *


The best was when Trump bragged at the U.N. and all the world leaders there laughed at him. How great was that? This wall thing is a giant, irrelevant symbol and I, for one, am happy to see the President and his idiot followers fail on that hill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The best was when Trump bragged at the U.N. and all the world leaders there laughed at him. How great was that? This wall thing is a giant, irrelevant symbol and I, for one, am happy to see the President and his idiot followers fail on that hill.


And yet you won't even answer the question.
I bet they all laughed at him behind his back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

29 Facts About the Border and Mexican Cartels You Need to Know


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexican is not a race and either is Hispanic or illegal, I will try to educate you.


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Any of the coward class asked any border patrol officers what they think of the wall?
Obama-Appointed Border Patrol Chief: Trump Right About the Wall


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The best was when Trump bragged at the U.N. and all the world leaders there laughed at him. How great was that? This wall thing is a giant, irrelevant symbol and I, for one, am happy to see the President and his idiot followers fail on that hill.


The Democrats may have stumbled onto a winning strategy.  Since it has been demonstrated that the country can survive two years with a criminal lunatic in charge, just allow him to continue until 2020 - and the probable death of the Republican Party.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's one of many reasons why many people are leaving the state...


I thought your complaint was that too many people want to come into the state.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t need to. Hey did you see Kellyanne acknowledging Sara Sanders’ giant lie about the Southern border and terrorists? “Everyone makes mistakes.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Congratulations, you are now part of the coward class, well done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

CNN’s Lemon Suggests Networks Delay Trump Address: People Might ‘Believe’ It


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

*Kamala Harris: Trump Spreading ‘Propaganda’ to Get Wall*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

School Choice Advocates Market Vouchers to Illegal Aliens


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Media
*Published* 1 hour ago
*Last Update* 12 mins ago
*Kellyanne Conway embarrasses CNN’s Jim Acosta during heated exchange: 'You're such a smarta--'*







Kellyanne Conway mocked CNN White House correspondent Jim Acosta during a press gaggle on Tuesday.

Kellyanne Conway embarrassed CNN White House correspondent Jim Acosta during a press gaggle on Tuesday, referring to him as a "smarta--" unliked by other reporters.



Acosta asked Conway if she could promise that President Trump would tell the truth when addressing the nation on Tuesday night.


"Yes, Jim," Conway shot back, "Can you promise that you will? The whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help you God? Am I allowed to mention 'God' to you?"

Acosta – who has emerged as a household name for interruptions when Trump and members of his administration are made available to the press – responded by telling Conway that he doesn’t have an “alternative facts” problem like she does.

"Make sure that goes viral. This is why I’m one of the only people around here who gives you the time of day," Conway said. "You’re such a smarta-- most of the time and I know you want this to go viral."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the truth.
> That is exactly why we don't need to import more killers, we have plenty here already. What good do illegals do for our country that we can't do without?
> More positive or negative.


Fishme1 said: ↑
What should we say to the Vargas shooting victims. And all the rest of the victims of domestic white terrorism
Coward.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *Published* 1 hour ago
> *Last Update* 12 mins ago
> *Kellyanne Conway embarrasses CNN’s Jim Acosta during heated exchange: 'You're such a smarta--'*
> ...


“Alternative facts”. “Truth isn’t truth.” I have never seen a bunch of liars like this since the assholes tried to tell the idiots that we were winning the Vietnam War. 
Idiots believed it then and similar idiots believe these people now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Blah blah blah.













*Immigrant truancy in America: “No one wants to talk about it”*



It’s the usual lecture from this judge and hundreds of judges across the country as the children of immigrant families – some documented and others not – are dragged into court for chronic absence. The reasons are as varied as the places they come from. Some are from countries where a teenager doesn’t normally attend school. Some are caught up in gang activity or fear falling prey to it at school. Some families – particularly in cities where police are working with immigration authorities – skip school when Immigration and Customs Enforcement is snooping around, or don’t even enroll their teenagers for fear they will be found out and sent back to where they came from.

But in many cases teenagers are simply teenagers behaving badly.

“These parents come here for a better life, but sometimes the kids don’t give a shit,” said David Ishibashi, executive director of the Youth Success Network, which works with chronically absent children in New Jersey. “These people risk their lives to come here.” But in many cases, he added, the problems immigrant teens face – poverty, trauma, illness and underperforming schools — run much deeper than a bad attitude.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And yet you won't even answer the question.
> I bet they all laughed at him behind his back.


Not behind his back. They laughed in his face  while he was on the podium. He said “I didn’t expect that response.” Didn’t you see it? He’s an international joke.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward.


Looks to me like you just posted "Coward" in response to one of your own posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks to me like you just posted "Coward" in response to one of your own posts.


Fixed it, coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Not behind his back. They laughed in his face  while he was on the podium. He said “I didn’t expect that response.” Didn’t you see it? He’s an international joke.


I do remember that, wait till he pulls out of the UN.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> “Alternative facts”. “Truth isn’t truth.” I have never seen a bunch of liars like this since the assholes tried to tell the idiots that we were winning the Vietnam War.
> Idiots believed it then and similar idiots believe these people now.


How old are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> “Alternative facts”. “Truth isn’t truth.” I have never seen a bunch of liars like this since the assholes tried to tell the idiots that we were winning the Vietnam War.
> Idiots believed it then and similar idiots believe these people now.


*Did you see Supreme Court Justice Alito quietly call Obama ...*
*www.nachi.org* › … › Miscellaneous Discussion for Inspectors
Jan 28, 2010 · He is saying foreign owned corporations are now *being* allowed to fund any and all campaigns and that should not happen. ... Did you see Supreme Court Justice Alito quietly call *Obama* a *liar* during speech? Quote: Originally Posted by gromicko. Name a corporation, big enough to influence an election, that has no foreign stockholders. ...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what you are getting at, but just watch tonight and then you can let me know what the hell you are trying to say.


Tonight I have a date with a lovely Trappist I found left over from Christmas. The shy little monk was hiding in the garage and I uncovered him as I was putting away Christmas lights. I look forward to him immigrating past my taste buds.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How old are you?


Old enough for you to call me daddy, son.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Did you see Supreme Court Justice Alito quietly call Obama ...*
> *www.nachi.org* › … › Miscellaneous Discussion for Inspectors
> Jan 28, 2010 · He is saying foreign owned corporations are now *being* allowed to fund any and all campaigns and that should not happen. ... Did you see Supreme Court Justice Alito quietly call *Obama* a *liar* during speech? Quote: Originally Posted by gromicko. Name a corporation, big enough to influence an election, that has no foreign stockholders. ...


Which is your favorite? Mexico is paying for the wall? We are bringing coal back? Biggest inauguration crowd ever? How about “No Collusion?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this guy a fag? He'll fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howʻs that for eminent domain


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's one of many reasons why many people are leaving the state...


immigration to CA is up (as is emigration out of CA.) The poor and uneducated are leaving (in general) and the wealthy and better educated are arriving. (Why Joe is bucking this trend we will never know.) But it does give lie to the idea that high taxes will spur emigration. It is mostly high housing costs that are driving people out. The lower income CA residents can't afford too stay. That is a huge bummer and a huge problem. But things like Newsom's health care may make it easier for low-income CA residents.

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-losing-low-income-people-gaining-wealthy-people-per-report-20180221-htmlstory.html

*Low-income folks moved out, high-income folks moved in*
People making $55,000 or less a year were mostly moving out of California between 2007 and 2016, the report found, while people making more than $200,000 a year moved in.

More of those residents with lower income were moving to states like Texas, Nevada and Arizona. And more of those with higher incomes were coming into California from states like New York, Illinois, and New Jersey.

*Young people with less education also left California*
California families with children under 18 years of age moved out in droves to states like Texas, Arizona, Nevada, and Oregon. California also lost a lot of people with a high school degree or some college education in this span.

On the flip side, California gained more adults between ages 26 and 35, many with bachelor’s or master’s degree — mostly from New York and from Illinois.

With this, the face of California is changing into one that looks wealthier and middle-aged.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Did you see Supreme Court Justice Alito quietly call Obama ...*
> *www.nachi.org* › … › Miscellaneous Discussion for Inspectors
> Jan 28, 2010 · He is saying foreign owned corporations are now *being* allowed to fund any and all campaigns and that should not happen. ... Did you see Supreme Court Justice Alito quietly call *Obama* a *liar* during speech? Quote: Originally Posted by gromicko. Name a corporation, big enough to influence an election, that has no foreign stockholders. ...


And, of course, the 2016 campaign proved Alito to be the little turdfaced liar we knew he was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> immigration to CA is up (as is emigration out of CA.) The poor and uneducated are leaving (in general) and the wealthy and better educated are arriving. (Why Joe is bucking this trend we will never know.) But it does give lie to the idea that high taxes will spur emigration. It is mostly high housing costs that are driving people out. The lower income CA residents can't afford too stay. That is a huge bummer and a huge problem. But things like Newsom's health care may make it easier for low-income CA residents.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-losing-low-income-people-gaining-wealthy-people-per-report-20180221-htmlstory.html
> 
> ...


Sounds like we are attracting/importing more Democrats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

So collusion is now obvious . . . "What did he know and when did he know it" is now the query du jour.


----------



## Booter (Jan 8, 2019)

*Trump Puts His Weakness on Display*
*His retreat on Syria proves he lacks authority to impose his will on other issues, including the shutdown and the border wall.*

Donald Trump has become so weak that even when the formal powers of the presidency favor him the most — in his role of commander in chief — he can be easily rolled. And this feebleness costs him everywhere, including in his impotent bargaining position on his border wall and the shutdown.

Last month, Trump declared that U.S. troops would be leaving Syria within 30 days. That’s no longer operative. National Security Adviser John Bolton suggested the withdrawal would only occur under certain conditions and could be months or even years away. Staffers aren’t supposed to be able to put conditions on a president’s decisions about troop deployments; the Pentagon isn’t supposed to be able to, either. Even if you believe, as Richard Neustadt taught, that presidential power is very limited, everyone agrees that a president’s position is strongest with regard to commander-in-chief functions, one of the very few constitutional powers they have that aren’t easily checked by others.

And yet the Syria episode is a good demonstration of just how much Trump’s influence has eroded through inept presidenting.

And what Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and everyone else see is a president who acts impulsively, who is easily rolled even when he has institutional advantages, who fails to plan ahead or to learn the policy basics, and who can’t be counted on to defend his own positions. What that means for Democrats in the shutdown confrontation is that negotiating a deal with him is both impossible, and probably unnecessary: They can count on him to eventually swing in their direction, or at least to fold. And for rank-and-file congressional Republicans, it means there’s no safe ground. Oppose him and they risk being attacked, but support him and they risk being undermined — or being led into so many obvious traps it’ll seem like Admiral Ackbar is the party mascot.

*Trump has always behaved like this. But while his reputation mattered in his previous careers, he had never been subjected to the kind of attention he is getting as president. There are no political players who are unaware of Trump’s dismal professional track record and remain available for him to work the presidential equivalent of Trump University on. And absent the extremely unlikely possibility that he’ll actually change how he operates and then manage to convince the world of it, Glassman is correct: It’s only going to get worse.*

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-08/trump-s-syria-setback-undermines-him-on-shutdown-and-border-wall


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's one of many reasons why many people are leaving the state...


Of course, this trend (net High School dropouts leaving/net College Degree+ immigrating) is another reason CA is basically dead to the GOP. College educated immigrants, mostly from  New York, New England, New Jersey, VA and Ill are much more likely to be Dems. Of course, if you count foreign immigration, CA (and even moreso if you count birthrate) is still growing in population. We lost about 130k Californians (net) to other US. states, but had about 220k births and 180k foreign immigration.

Now, when Racist Joe follows his uneducated brethren, I'll splurge on a date with another Trappist or two...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Old enough for you to call me daddy, son.


What is an ultra rich old dude doing hanging around a soccer forum?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is coal back yet?


???????????????


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is an ultra rich old dude doing hanging around a soccer forum?


What is a racist, sexual deviant like like you doing outside a jail cell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> immigration to CA is up (as is emigration out of CA.) The poor and uneducated are leaving (in general) and the wealthy and better educated are arriving. (Why Joe is bucking this trend we will never know.) But it does give lie to the idea that high taxes will spur emigration. It is mostly high housing costs that are driving people out. The lower income CA residents can't afford too stay. That is a huge bummer and a huge problem. But things like Newsom's health care may make it easier for low-income CA residents.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-losing-low-income-people-gaining-wealthy-people-per-report-20180221-htmlstory.html
> 
> ...


So this is why you don't like the electoral college?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is a racist, sexual deviant like like you doing outside a jail cell?


You finally figured out what I do for a living.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of course, this trend (net High School dropouts leaving/net College Degree+ immigrating) is another reason CA is basically dead to the GOP. College educated immigrants, mostly from  New York, New England, New Jersey, VA and Ill are much more likely to be Dems. Of course, if you count foreign immigration, CA (and even moreso if you count birthrate) is still growing in population. We lost about 130k Californians (net) to other US. states, but had about 220k births and 180k foreign immigration.
> 
> Now, when Racist Joe follows his uneducated brethren, I'll splurge on a date with another Trappist or two...


Here comes 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So collusion is now obvious . . . "What did he know and when did he know it" is now the query du jour.


Obvious? So now we know he colluded? What law did he break?


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is an ultra rich old dude doing hanging around a soccer forum?


Not at all ultra rich. I think ultra rich is $25m plus. I’m not half that.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obvious? So now we know he colluded? What law did he break?


We know he colluded. We don’t know what law(s) he broke when his campaign manger shared campaign info with agents of a foreign government, which foreign government authorized a disinformation campaign on the internet to help him get elected.
Let’s let the justice system decide, now that the facts are beginning to come out and many of his people are implicated. 
Remind me why Clinton was impeached again?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you don't deny it.
> Viva la Raza.


Pathetic. And I didn’t deny anything stupid. All you do is speak shit. Racist chants on a soccer forum. Afraid to speak up this way outside of this forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> We know he colluded. We don’t know what law(s) he broke when his campaign manger shared campaign info with agents of a foreign government, which foreign government authorized a disinformation campaign on the internet to help him get elected.
> Let’s let the justice system decide, now that the facts are beginning to come out and many of his people are implicated.
> Remind me why Clinton was impeached again?


Can we please just wait for RBG to roll a 7 and then you can have Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Pathetic. And I didn’t deny anything stupid. All you do is speak shit. Racist chants on a soccer forum. Afraid to speak up this way outside of this forum.


Can you please show me one of my racist posts?
Is an American citizen's life more important to you than an illegal alien criminal's life in the USA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> We know he colluded. We don’t know what law(s) he broke when his campaign manger shared campaign info with agents of a foreign government, which foreign government authorized a disinformation campaign on the internet to help him get elected.
> Let’s let the justice system decide, now that the facts are beginning to come out and many of his people are implicated.
> Remind me why Clinton was impeached again?


Perjury and obstruction.
What high crime or misdemeanor has he committed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Not at all ultra rich. I think ultra rich is $25m plus. I’m not half that.


Can I borrow some?


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perjury and obstruction.
> What high crime or misdemeanor has he committed?


You tell me. 
I don’t know.
Why does he keep shouting no collusion, if it’s not a crime?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obvious? So now we know he colluded? What law did he break?


Obstruction of justice, which he inadvertently admitted out of ignorance.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can I borrow some?


Borrow from Iz. He’s the loan expert and your buddy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> You tell me.
> I don’t know.
> Why does he keep shouting no collusion, if it’s not a crime?


Because you keep yelling collusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Obstruction of justice, which he inadvertently admitted out of ignorance.


When he fired his employee for incompetence?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Borrow from Iz. He’s the loan expert and your buddy.


I would have to pay him back.
You aren't my buddy?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When he fired his employee for incompetence?


T called it disloyalty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> T called it disloyalty.


So that's what you hanging your hat on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

I can't watch Trump tonight, you people let me know what happens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone see the market rally today or yesterday?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Obstruction of justice, which he inadvertently admitted out of ignorance.


t is the poster boy for ignorance . . . he will be remembered, for being inept and destructive to the USA. Heard in the future, "At least he/she isn't Trump!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't watch Trump tonight, you people let me know what happens.


He lies, end of story.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that's what you hanging your hat on?


Did you intend that statement to have any meaning?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Obstruction of justice, which he inadvertently admitted out of ignorance.


Collusion, i.e. conspiracy with a foreign power.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that's what you hanging your hat on?


You're looking even more desperate than usual.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone see the market rally today or yesterday?


The rally that took it to 26800? No I didn't see that one either...

But tell our friend with the fancy hair that if Trump's minions keep talking about backing away from the China trade war he's got a better shot at his 7% annualized... Can Individual 1 resist his tariff threats? We shall see...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

All in all, Trump's just a little dick with no wall...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Will Hurd, Texas GOP Rep. District runs along miles of Texas border: “I was just on the border. If something is a crisis why are you not paying the people that are taking care of the crisis?”


----------



## Friesland (Jan 8, 2019)

Wait, is that true? I just heard Don the Con didn't ask God to bless America!

It's shocking a guy who paid a porn star to hush up his f*k-fest with her while his illegal immigrant soft-core porn wife was home breast-feeding the son he ignores at every chance forgot to ask God to bless the country that he bilks. That's not nice, Don the Con. If you want to keep bilking the country, you want God to bless it with more stuff to bilk!!


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The rally that took it to 26800? No I didn't see that one either...
> 
> But tell our friend with the fancy hair that if Trump's minions keep talking about backing away from the China trade war he's got a better shot at his 7% annualized... Can Individual 1 resist his tariff threats? We shall see...
> 
> View attachment 3776


Hair


Sheriff Joe said:


> Because you keep yelling collusion.


 No, I don’t. We all know that Trump yells “no collusion” all the time while Mueller says nothing.
After today, it’s unlikely he will be saying that any more.
He will change and have his suckers (of whom there aren’t many, but they are dumb and loud) say that collusion doesn’t matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Hair
> 
> No, I don’t. We all know that Trump yells “no collusion” all the time while Mueller says nothing.
> After today, it’s unlikely he will be saying that any more.
> He will change and have his suckers (of whom there aren’t many, but they are dumb and loud) say that collusion doesn’t matter.


How many votes were colluded?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait, is that true? I just heard Don the Con didn't ask God to bless America!
> 
> It's shocking a guy who paid a porn star to hush up his f*k-fest with her while his illegal immigrant soft-core porn wife was home breast-feeding the son he ignores at every chance forgot to ask God to bless the country that he bilks. That's not nice, Don the Con. If you want to keep bilking the country, you want God to bless it with more stuff to bilk!!


But you fell asleep at the Spigot for 6 straight QE years during the largest bilk fest the world has ever experienced.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Will Hurd, Texas GOP Rep. District runs along miles of Texas border: “I was just on the border. If something is a crisis why are you not paying the people that are taking care of the crisis?”


Exactly, them wall builders canʻt work for nothin’


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have to pay him back.
> You aren't my buddy?


Beef jerky would suffice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is the poster boy for ignorance . . . he will be remembered, for being inept and destructive to the USA. Heard in the future, "At least he/she isn't Trump!"


How shitty a party do you have to be to lose to the poster boy for ignorance?  Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He lies, end of story.


How shitty a party do you have to be to lose to a liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> All in all, Trump's just a little dick with no wall...


Why did you vote for him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Hair
> 
> No, I don’t. We all know that Trump yells “no collusion” all the time while Mueller says nothing.
> After today, it’s unlikely he will be saying that any more.
> He will change and have his suckers (of whom there aren’t many, but they are dumb and loud) say that collusion doesn’t matter.


So, is this it? Is this the one, again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

‘Look at their faces’! Schumer and Pelosi watch replay of disastrous rebuttal to Trump’s border speech (just TRY not to laugh)
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/01/08/look-at-their-faces-schumer-and-pelosi-watch-replay-of-disastrous-rebuttal-to-trumps-border-speech-just-try-not-to-laugh/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi86qK21eDfAhVPXK0KHTjtBK0QqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw2Ii6rKn3nt4rWqiTvmAAJI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

CNN’s Chris Cuomo Defends Wall For Second Night In A Row
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/08/cnn-chris-cuomo-donald-trump-border-wall&ved=2ahUKEwi4m4mA1uDfAhUQbK0KHWCAD4QQqUMwAXoECAoQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2RtgSTv_AhxtZhGmYofscR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Democrats Can Fund the World, but Not the Wall
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
Trump will get his wall, either through an eventual budget deal or via the military on the basis of national security. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/democrats_can_fund_the_world_but_not_the_wall.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

R E S P E C T


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Here is stretch pelosi and plugs Schumer last night.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

My bad,
 
Pelosi, Schumer spark laughs on social media for 'angry parents' rebuttal to Trump address
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/pelosi-schumer-see-social-media-mockery-for-angry-parents-rebuttal-to-trump-address.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjp2dOr5eDfAhUBG6wKHdceBbgQqUMwBXoECAYQGA&usg=AOvVaw3U5rJ11HSADWEAyBFfawRe


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

That was a historic speech. I’m sure good Americans will now change their minds and support the building of a wall.

Not!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> That was a historic speech. I’m sure good Americans will now change their minds and support the building of a wall.
> 
> Not!


That pig on the right doesn't look like she is starving.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

*Fact Check: Yes, There Has Been a ‘Sharp Rise’ in Illegal Immigration…*
132
*…Thousands of Americans Have Been Killed by Illegal Aliens*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 9, 2019)

Has anyone heard from Racist Joe? I'm worried...

https://www.thedailybeast.com/proud-boy-member-accused-of-murdering-his-brother-with-a-sword-4


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Has anyone heard from Racist Joe? I'm worried...
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/proud-boy-member-accused-of-murdering-his-brother-with-a-sword-4


Joe is here, but he is on a separate blog with those fellas...they give him the inside scoop on transgenders and the other fun stuff he posts.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you fell asleep at the Spigot for 6 straight QE years during the largest bilk fest the world has ever experienced.  Kek!


I'm getting no traction with the go fund me. You may have to wait for Gavin to pass single-payer to get your coverage. Sorry Bruddah. Stay healthy now.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 9, 2019)

Sad...

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/trump-primetime-speech-tv-ratings-tuesday-jan-8-2019-1174810

January 09, 20198:04am PT byRick Porter 

*TV Ratings: Democrats' Response to Trump Speech Outdraws President in Early Numbers*


----------



## Booter (Jan 9, 2019)

Little Joey Shitstain,  Don the Con had 2 years of a majority in in both houses of congress so why didn't he get his wall then?  Do you ever stop to look at what is in the tripe Fox News is feeding you?  Why was Don the Con risking all of our lives for those 2 years?  Don the Con said it would be done on Day 1.  The fact is Don the Con is way out of his league, he is intellectually lazy and is simply inept.  None of that is the Democrat's fault; Don the Con is not very good at being President or even pretending to be President. 

Did you watch The Apprentice?  You do know that was all staged scenarios with no basis in reality - right?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Little Joey Shitstain,  Don the Con had 2 years of a majority in in both houses of congress so why didn't he get his wall then?  Do you ever stop to look at what is in the tripe Fox News is feeding you?  Why was Don the Con risking all of our lives for those 2 years?  Don the Con said it would be done on Day 1.  The fact is Don the Con is way out of his league, he is intellectually lazy and is simply inept.  None of that is the Democrats fault; Don the Con is not a very good at being President or even pretending to be President.
> 
> Did you watch The Apprentice?  You do know that was all staged scenarios with no basis in reality - right?


I think t has finally realized that he can't just call up Ms Pelosi and say "You're fired".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I think t has finally realized that he can't just call up Ms Pelosi and say "You're fired".


Tʻs realized Sheʻs got the biggest balls in the democrat party.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Little Joey Shitstain,  Don the Con had 2 years of a majority in in both houses of congress so why didn't he get his wall then?  Do you ever stop to look at what is in the tripe Fox News is feeding you?  Why was Don the Con risking all of our lives for those 2 years?  Don the Con said it would be done on Day 1.  The fact is Don the Con is way out of his league, he is intellectually lazy and is simply inept.  None of that is the Democrat's fault; Don the Con is not very good at being President or even pretending to be President.
> 
> Did you watch The Apprentice?  You do know that was all staged scenarios with no basis in reality - right?


15 seasons is pretty real.......coward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sad...
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/trump-primetime-speech-tv-ratings-tuesday-jan-8-2019-1174810
> 
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm getting no traction with the go fund me. You may have to wait for Gavin to pass single-payer to get your coverage. Sorry Bruddah. Stay healthy now.


Mahalo nui.  Btw, your uncle picked up my premium with the proceeds from the Caterpillar.  He even took out a whole life policy on me.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mahalo nui.  Btw, your uncle picked up my premium with the proceeds from the Caterpillar.  He even took out a whole life policy on me.


Except due to size of your elemu they insisted it be a "second to die" policy - which I thought was just mean!

So, I was gonna hit an ATM and grab some cash, but maybe I can swing by the fed instead? I hear they are printing money.


----------



## Booter (Jan 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 15 seasons is pretty real.......coward.


I wouldn't know I never watched a second of it.  The show sounds like something you would watch, believe and enjoy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm getting no traction with the go fund me. You may have to wait for Gavin to pass single-payer to get your coverage. Sorry Bruddah. Stay healthy now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe is here, but he is on a separate blog with those fellas...they give him the inside scoop on transgenders and the other fun stuff he posts.


Just keeping it real.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Little Joey Shitstain,  Don the Con had 2 years of a majority in in both houses of congress so why didn't he get his wall then?  Do you ever stop to look at what is in the tripe Fox News is feeding you?  Why was Don the Con risking all of our lives for those 2 years?  Don the Con said it would be done on Day 1.  The fact is Don the Con is way out of his league, he is intellectually lazy and is simply inept.  None of that is the Democrat's fault; Don the Con is not very good at being President or even pretending to be President.
> 
> Did you watch The Apprentice?  You do know that was all staged scenarios with no basis in reality - right?


Hey, Hey, Hey.
Why don't you go ask Obama about having both houses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

*Record number of migrant families crossing border...** 
*
*Tuberculosis, flu, infections rampant... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mahalo nui.  Btw, your uncle picked up my premium with the proceeds from the Caterpillar.  He even took out a whole life policy on me.


Nice to suck from the gubermint teet eh?  . . . and you get to blog all day while getting paid!


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey.
> Why don't you go ask Obama about having both houses.


Do you mean when he passed the Affordable Care Act?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Five Mexican Nationals Sent to Prison for International Sex Trafficking Ring62

Tijuana: 18 Murdered in 18 Hours


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you mean when he passed the Affordable Care Act?


No, not the regular way. Didn't he change a few rules?


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, not the regular way. Didn't he change a few rules?


Huh? I don't think he declared a national emergency, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Except due to size of your elemu they insisted it be a "second to die" policy - which I thought was just mean!
> 
> So, I was gonna hit an ATM and grab some cash, but maybe I can swing by the fed instead? I hear they are printing money.


Just turn the handle on the spigot silly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? I don't think he declared a national emergency, if that's what you mean.


I thought he slipped it through with reconciliation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> That was a historic speech. I’m sure good Americans will now change their minds and support the building of a wall.
> 
> Not!


They supported before.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> I wouldn't know I never watched a second of it.  The show sounds like something you would watch, believe and enjoy.


15 seasons = millions of watchers, believers and enjoyers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Looks like another one who is starving.
Why are you women so fat?
She's got more chins than a Chinese phone book.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice to suck from the gubermint teet eh?  . . . and you get to blog all day while getting paid!


I told you there are three of us.  I just donʻt believe in having three different screen names.


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought he slipped it through with reconciliation.


Trump is a great negotiator, I’m sure he will do fine.


----------



## Booter (Jan 9, 2019)

*To Trump, the wall was never more than an applause line. And now it's failing.*

I don’t think Trump has ever cared a bit about immigration or protecting the border. I don’t think he gives a whip about who comes in or where or how or why they enter the country.

The wall, for our narcissist in chief, has never been more than an abstraction, something large and impressive-sounding he could use to get the people who like him excited. I doubt its functionality or purpose has any meaning to him. It simply became a part of his nationalist brand, an idea that was fun to toss around in a crowded auditorium, like a giant beach ball at a concert.

But now that the government is shutdown and Trump’s temper tantrum isn’t swaying Democrats in Congress one bit, that fun, giant bouncing ball of an idea isn’t feeling so fun to our self-serving president.

What Trump needed, in the wake of Democrats winning back the House of Representatives and special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation closing in on him, was a distraction. The focus had to move away from all the people in his inner circle who were flipping or being sentenced to prison time, and he — the Donald — had to grab the spotlight.

So he fell back on the part of his presidential brand he thought he could always count on: The Wall!

But it backfired. It stopped being fun. It required Trump to do a televised speech he didn’t want to do, and now he’ll have to fly down to the border and pretend to care.

He doesn’t care. The wall has never been more than an applause line. And now it’s nothing more than a Trumpian attempt to distract from other things that might make Trump look bad.

It’s not working. It’s just adding to the things making Trump look bad.

You could see it on the president’s face Tuesday night as he squinted at the American people and delivered the divisive, dishonest words that others fed him.

He looked like he knows the con isn’t working. Like he just figured out that the fall guy is him.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/huppke/ct-met-trump-address-wall-border-huppke-20190108-story.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> *To Trump, the wall was never more than an applause line. And now it's failing.*
> 
> I don’t think Trump has ever cared a bit about immigration or protecting the border. I don’t think he gives a whip about who comes in or where or how or why they enter the country.
> 
> ...


Walls are meant to be divisive.  Thatʻs why previous administrations have been building them long before Donny T..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Walls are meant to be divisive.  Thatʻs why previous administrations have been building them long before Donny T..


Looks like the coward is trying to impress you?

Surf's up down your way I hear.
Maybe husker can dip his head in.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Combover alert --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

She won't be around long,

*Tulsi Gabbard Blasts Dems for 'Religious Bigotry'...*
Pretty hot though,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the coward is trying to impress you?
> 
> Surf's up down your way I hear.
> Maybe husker can dip his head in.


Whiskers in the barrel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> *To Trump, the wall was never more than an applause line. And now it's failing.*
> 
> I don’t think Trump has ever cared a bit about immigration or protecting the border. I don’t think he gives a whip about who comes in or where or how or why they enter the country.
> 
> ...


This is t's thing, if it gets built he's got nothing. He already passed on $25 bil when attatched to DACA . . . Limbaugh, Miller, Levin and Coulter want an ethnic cleansing not just a wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is t's thing, if it gets built he's got nothing. He already passed on $25 bil when attatched to DACA . . . Limbaugh, Miller, Levin and Coulter want an ethnic cleansing not just a wall.


What's wrong with that? They are rather filthy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is t's thing, if it gets built he's got nothing. He already passed on $25 bil when attatched to DACA . . . Limbaugh, Miller, Levin and Coulter want an ethnic cleansing not just a wall.


Arenʻt your whiskers a cleanser of sorts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Where is the resident coward market watcher fries?
4 day rally, you loser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is t's thing, if it gets built he's got nothing. He already passed on $25 bil when attatched to DACA . . . Limbaugh, Miller, Levin and Coulter want an ethnic cleansing not just a wall.


You continue to marginalize yourself...apparently you just can't help yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is the resident coward market watcher fries?
> 4 day rally, you loser.


His uncle is way cool.  Shakes his head when neph-fries ask for donations to Fries U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

*Your Taxes (Once Again) Are Underwriting Bad Mortgage Loans*
The Federal Housing Finance Agency doubled down on failure by ratcheting up federal affordable housing mandates for Fannie and Freddie after the 2008 financial crisis.
*Wednesday, January 09, 2019*






Bad government policies helped spawn the 2008 financial crisis. Those policies are still in place. One of them is lending money to non-creditworthy people to buy houses. As _Bloomberg News _reports, government guarantees underpin home loans to people who have already defaulted on their car loans or filed for bankruptcy. When the economy goes south, they will default on their home loans, too (at the taxpayers' expense). Thanks to the federal government’s “most important affordable housing program,” a loan officer gets a “nearly risk-free commission” for making loans that the “government ultimately bears the risk for.” As a result, a lender views a man with bad credit as an enticing prospect even though, as _Bloomberg News_ notes:

His car has been repossessed, something that would likely disqualify him at the Bank of America branch next door.

“Usually a repo that’s like three years old, we’re not really going to sweat that,” he assures the caller. “We’re pretty lenient here.” He steers his prospect to several $400,000 homes with swimming pools. “Have your wife check that out,” he says, referring to a remodeled kitchen with granite countertops. “She’s going to love it.”

Many of Christian’s customers have no savings, poor credit, or low income—sometimes all three. Some are like Joseph Taylor, a corrections officer who saw Christian’s roadside billboard touting zero-down mortgages. Taylor had recently filed for bankruptcy because of his $25,000 in credit card debt. But he just bought his first home for $120,000 with a zero-down loan from Christian’s company. Monthly debt payments now eat up half his take-home pay. “If he can help me, he can help anyone,” Taylor says. “My credit history was just horrible.”

Christian can do this kind of deal because he is, in effect, making the loan on behalf of the federal government through its most important affordable housing program. It’s a sweet deal: He gets his nearly risk-free commission. Taylor puts no money down. If things go south, the government ultimately bears the risk. 

https://fee.org/articles/your-taxes-once-again-are-underwriting-bad-mortgage-loans/


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2019)

Why did the White House staff delete this t-weet?

“Billions of dollars are sent to the State of California for Forrest fires that, with proper Forrest Management, would never happen. Unless they get their act together, which is unlikely, I have ordered FEMA to send no more money. It is a disgraceful situation in lives & money!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Why did the White House staff delete this t-weet?
> 
> “Billions of dollars are sent to the State of California for Forrest fires that, with proper Forrest Management, would never happen. Unless they get their act together, which is unlikely, I have ordered FEMA to send no more money. It is a disgraceful situation in lives & money!”


Because Fries is on furlough and the QE Spigot is unmanned.  But mostly because they can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey, let me know if you have heard this one before,


Time to cancel the ‘HOLY S*IT’? NY Times makes MAJOR correction to its reporting on Manafort and Oleg Deripaska

Posted at 2:28 pm on January 09, 2019 by Greg P.

_ 
WHOOPS!

The New York Times issued a major correction on its reporting from last night that said Paul Manafort had attempted to pass internal Trump polling data to Russian oligarch Oleg Deripaska, who reportedly has close ties to the Kremlin. The corrected version now says Manafort attempted to pass the data to two Ukrainian oligarchs, Serhiy Lyovochkin and Rinat Akhmetov:
_


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2019)

Congressman Stephen King confirms that he is an ignorant racist -- “White nationalist, white supremacist, Western civilization — how did that language become offensive?”


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, let me know if you have heard this one before,
> 
> 
> Time to cancel the ‘HOLY S*IT’? NY Times makes MAJOR correction to its reporting on Manafort and Oleg Deripaska
> ...


So instead of Manafort giving internal t documents to a Russian, he was giving the documents to two pro-Russian Ukranians?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey.
> Why don't you go ask Obama about having both houses.


And why the bank didn't list them as assets...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just turn the handle on the spigot silly.


Can't. We shut down, Bru. No ink for Powell's printing press till they turn the taps back on. 

But once the bank sells all those houses on it's balance sheet, it'll be flowing again. Cause you know your bizness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Pompeo, at site of Obama's address to Muslim world, rebukes his legacy: 'Age of self-inflicted American sha...
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/pompeo-at-site-of-obamas-address-to-muslim-world-rebukes-his-legacy-age-of-self-inflicted-american-shame-is-over.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjG_Lu99uPfAhUKsVQKHUCnB4YQqUMwA3oECAQQEA&usg=AOvVaw19hUBEXzxe4p1P6mPUYM2c&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

WHITE HOUSE READIES FOR GINSBURG DEPARTURE...
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/01/10/trump-white-house-urging-allies-to-prepare-for-possible-rbg-departure-1096102


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2019)

Will t pardon R. Kelly?


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You continue to marginalize yourself...apparently you just can't help yourself.


Yeah, you’re marginalized, says the California right-winger. LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hopefully one of these illegal murdering rapists will pay her a visit.
 
CNN Navarro Files Nails on TV as Guest Discusses Murders by Illegals...
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/awful-star-cnn-contributor-ana-navarro-files-nails-on-live-tv-as-guest-discusses-murders-by-illegal-aliens-video/


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

I wonder which report will be juicier...the Starr Report or the Mueller Report?


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully one of these illegal murdering rapists will pay her a visit.
> View attachment 3785
> CNN Navarro Files Nails on TV as Guest Discusses Murders by Illegals...
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/awful-star-cnn-contributor-ana-navarro-files-nails-on-live-tv-as-guest-discusses-murders-by-illegal-aliens-video/


“And who’s gonna pay for it?” 
The mob of stupid idiots responds “Mexico!”
Who on here was in one of those mobs of stupid idiots?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully one of these illegal murdering rapists will pay her a visit.
> View attachment 3785
> CNN Navarro Files Nails on TV as Guest Discusses Murders by Illegals...
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/awful-star-cnn-contributor-ana-navarro-files-nails-on-live-tv-as-guest-discusses-murders-by-illegal-aliens-video/


Fear and loathing . . . why do these murders get more play from you and yours than say Tamir Rice, Trayvon Martin, Heather Heyer or those slaughtered while in prayer at Mother Emanuel church? Do you think immigrants are more blood thirsty than native born individuals?


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

One of the best for all the righty goofballs is how Fox snookers them.
It’s a huge network whose owner is one of the biggest media titans in the world. It always says to the idiots “well, in the media they say...” and they proceed to quote the other major media who did not create a business plan for winding up the right wing. While they’re as big as any of them, but the others are “the media.” And the idiots buy in.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fear and loathing . . . why do these murders get more play from you and yours than say Tamir Rice, Trayvon Martin, Heather Heyer or those slaughtered while in prayer at Mother Emanuel church? Do you think immigrants are more blood thirsty than native born individuals?


I think they identify more with George Zimmerman. He looks and acts like these right wingers on here and he’s afraid of black people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I think they identify more with George Zimmerman. He looks and acts like these right wingers on here and he’s afraid of black people.


I guess your law and order speech goes only one was. Loser.
Zimmerman was found not guilty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fear and loathing . . . why do these murders get more play from you and yours than say Tamir Rice, Trayvon Martin, Heather Heyer or those slaughtered while in prayer at Mother Emanuel church? Do you think immigrants are more blood thirsty than native born individuals?


Thanks for making my point, if the illegal murderers weren't here maybe we could solve our own problems. Send them all back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> “And who’s gonna pay for it?”
> The mob of stupid idiots responds “Mexico!”
> Who on here was in one of those mobs of stupid idiots?


Elections have consequences you idiot and we won.
Maybe you should have donated some of your vast wealth to your pathetic party heads?
Cheapskate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fear and loathing . . . why do these murders get more play from you and yours than say Tamir Rice, Trayvon Martin, Heather Heyer or those slaughtered while in prayer at Mother Emanuel church? Do you think immigrants are more blood thirsty than native born individuals?


Yes, it is a settled fact. You dick.

n October 2017, Mexico suffered its deadliest month since it started keeping such data in 1997, with 2,371 murder investigations. 2017 was Mexico's deadliest year on record, with 31,174 murders recorded, leading to a murder rate of *25 per 100,000 inhabitants* in 2017, compared with 19.4 in 2011.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2019)

What is the union scale for non-speaking extra roles?  T could have paid at least that much to those unpaid government employees in the background of his border visit video today.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess your law and order speech goes only one was. Loser.
> Zimmerman was found not guilty.


That happens. So was OJ.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences you idiot and we won.
> Maybe you should have donated some of your vast wealth to your pathetic party heads?
> Cheapskate.


Actually, we all lost. America is waking up, though, as shown by the recent midterm massive blue wave.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 10, 2019)

Goodnight Paulie NoBar...

*Paul Manafort resigns from Connecticut bar ahead of misconduct hearing*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Paulie NoBar...
> 
> *Paul Manafort resigns from Connecticut bar ahead of misconduct hearing*


How many votes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder which report will be juicier...the Starr Report or the Mueller Report?


Lol!  Make a prediction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> “And who’s gonna pay for it?”
> The mob of stupid idiots responds “Mexico!”
> Who on here was in one of those mobs of stupid idiots?


Only you people believed Mexico was going to pay for the wall.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only you people believed Mexico was going to pay for the wall.


You were in the crowd screaming “Mexico!?” In the scooter section? 
Why am I not surprised?


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Make a prediction.


So wait, two of trump’s closest associates, lawyer and campaign manager, both convicted of felonies? Really?
Remind me which close Clinton associates have been convicted of felonies? 
LOL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fear and loathing . . . why do these murders get more play from you and yours than say Tamir Rice, Trayvon Martin, Heather Heyer or those slaughtered while in prayer at Mother Emanuel church? Do you think immigrants are more blood thirsty than native born individuals?


Are you suggesting that the immigrant Cullen's join the native born Warren's for a killing spree?


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes?


He wasn’t voted out. He resigned from the bar.
His testimony will be fun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You were in the crowd screaming “Mexico!?” In the scooter section?
> Why am I not surprised?


Because you know that it is better to pay your bank to hold on to the alleged equity


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> He wasn’t voted out. He resigned from the bar.
> His testimony will be fun.


Yes it will.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> So wait, two of trump’s closest associates, lawyer and campaign manager, both convicted of felonies? Really?
> Remind me which close Clinton associates have been convicted of felonies?
> LOL!


How many votes did the Russians steal from Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, we all lost. America is waking up, though, as shown by the recent midterm massive blue wave.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Goodnight Paulie NoBar...
> 
> *Paul Manafort resigns from Connecticut bar ahead of misconduct hearing*


Another rally today?
Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Make a prediction.


 Their predicter has been in the shop since late 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Suspected MS-13 members arrested in stabbing incident entered US illegally, were released by judges
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/01/10/suspected-ms-13-members-arrested-in-stabbing-incident-entered-us-illegally-were-released-by-judges/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjC2f7P6-TfAhUMS6wKHQ7IA-QQqUMwAXoECAoQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2rBEj-eG0ObZMxxgalapkN&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

How are these guys doing?

 
GRAPHIC -- Mexican Cartel Gunmen Castrate, Murder Rivals
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/01/10/graphic-mexican-cartel-gunmen-castrate-murder-rivals/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjYueLw7OTfAhUQQ60KHfD9DCIQqUMwAXoECAwQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0E2u6sd0AvLgd_qOyIqFK2&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Their predicter has been in the shop since late 2016.


So true. Who could have imagined that after a brief 21 months, Dems would rout Republicans by 8.6m votes nationwide! The country has spoken.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal from Hillary?


I think this shutdown is working for trump. You know what they say, if you don’t get a wall, take away the paychecks from a bunch of workers!


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because you know that it is better to pay your bank to hold on to the alleged equity


I do both. Pay my bank and hold the equity (actually, it grows). How about you? Pay your landlord and he owns the equity? How about the scooter? Do you own that, or do you least that at as well? That’s ok, the scooter is a depreciating asset, unlike your landlord’s property and my house.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How are these guys doing?
> 
> View attachment 3789
> GRAPHIC -- Mexican Cartel Gunmen Castrate, Murder Rivals
> ...


I swear we need to take the paycheck from an air traffic controller because of this, don’t you agree? Or lay off some TSA guys? Who’s with me?!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I think this shutdown is working for trump. You know what they say, if you don’t get a wall, take away the paychecks from a bunch of workers!


Sounds like a job for the Blue Wave.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, we all lost. America is waking up, though, as shown by the recent midterm massive blue wave.


ROTFLMAO!!! Massive you say?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> So wait, two of trump’s closest associates, lawyer and campaign manager, both convicted of felonies? Really?
> Remind me which close Clinton associates have been convicted of felonies?
> LOL!


Really? You don't believe anyone has ever been to prison to protect the Clintons? Nah, you're not that naive. Or are you...


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? You don't believe anyone has ever been to prison to protect the Clintons? Nah, you're not that naive. Or are you...


Protect from what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I do both. Pay my bank and hold the equity (actually, it grows). How about you? Pay your landlord and he owns the equity? How about the scooter? Do you own that, or do you least that at as well? That’s ok, the scooter is a depreciating asset, unlike your landlord’s property and my house.


The bank holds your equity until you sell or decide to borrow it....again. Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Looks like we are 1/2 way to 3 million votes,

*Integrity Victory in LA County*



_





Getty Images
MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 11 Jan 2019 
*Judicial Watch won a significant victory for election integrity last week when it signed a settlement agreement with the State of California and Los Angeles County that could potentially remove as many as 1.5 million voters–all of whom are listed as inactive but still registered as of April 27,2018–from the rolls in Los Angeles County.*


According to the Los Angeles Registrar-Recorder County Clerk’s website, there were 5.2 million registered voters in the county eligible to vote in the November 2018 general election, of which 3.7 million, or 71 percent, were classified as active and 1.5 million, or 29 percent, were classified as inactive but still registered and eligible to vote.


A total of 2.9 million votes, or about 57 percent of all registered voters, were cast in the highest turnout race on the ballot in the November 2018 general election, the gubernatorial contest between Gavin Newsom and John Cox.

More than three million ballots were distributed to registered voters–1,673,104 were distributed at the ballot box at official polling locations, while 1,350,313 were distributed as vote-by-mail.

Los Angeles County and the State of California “will begin the process of removing from their voter registration rolls as many as 1.5 million inactive registered names that may be invalid,” Judicial Watch said in its statement announcing the settlement agreement.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I swear we need to take the paycheck from an air traffic controller because of this, don’t you agree? Or lay off some TSA guys? Who’s with me?!


Holding America/Americans hostage isn't a normal way to get what you want (a shrine to fear, loathing and t)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> So true. Who could have imagined that after a brief 21 months, Dems would rout Republicans by 8.6m votes nationwide! The country has spoken.


Yes, in Spanish.
just try to get something through the Senate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration going?

Khan's London: 14-Year-Old 'Butchered' in Knife Murder, Teen Girl Slashed in Face
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/11/khans-london-14-year-old-murdered-gang-teen-girl-slashed-face/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwito4uo9-XfAhUEEXwKHZdGB-AQqUMwB3oECAwQIQ&usg=AOvVaw22iUq-ER3uBd6uhou0vj_z


----------



## legend (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, in Spanish.
> just try to get something through the Senate.


The Dakotas still have their senators, you're right! Even Wyoming has 2! That's 6 right there for about 100 people. They don't have to share modern American values and can still wield power, for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

legend said:


> The Dakotas still have their senators, you're right! Even Wyoming has 2! That's 6 right there for about 100 people. They don't have to share modern American values and can still wield power, for sure.


What are modern American values?
You people need to start paying attention to middle America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

This is CNN.

San Diego TV station: CNN declined 'local view' on wall effectiveness...
https://thehill.com/homenews/media/424876-san-diego-tv-station-cnn-declined-our-local-view-because-of-reports-on-wall


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.niche.com/places-to-live/mcallen-hidalgo-tx/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

You just can't make this shit up.

…AOC Fined by New York for Failing to Provide Workers’ Comp
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/10/democratic-socialist-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-fined-by-new-york-for-failing-to-provide-workers-comp/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2017/may/17/jorge-ramos/jorge-ramos-border-communities-some-safest-country/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just can't make this shit up.
> 
> …AOC Fined by New York for Failing to Provide Workers’ Comp
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/10/democratic-socialist-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-fined-by-new-york-for-failing-to-provide-workers-comp/


breitbart? I think they did make it up, like always.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are modern American values?
> You people need to start paying attention to middle America.


People are people. Unfortunately the 10 that live in Wyoming get as many senators as the millions of Californians


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that unchecked Muslim immigration going?
> 
> Khan's London: 14-Year-Old 'Butchered' in Knife Murder, Teen Girl Slashed in Face
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/11/khans-london-14-year-old-murdered-gang-teen-girl-slashed-face/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwito4uo9-XfAhUEEXwKHZdGB-AQqUMwB3oECAwQIQ&usg=AOvVaw22iUq-ER3uBd6uhou0vj_z


I think you should compare that to the mass slaughter that happens here in shootings. Been to any country music festivals lately?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you should compare that to the mass slaughter that happens here in shootings. Been to any country music festivals lately?


Perfect, I post something bad about london and you say something bad about the USA.
The definition of a liberal.
Anti-American nut job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perfect, I post something bad about london and you say something bad about the USA.
> The definition of a liberal.
> Anti-American nut job.


Is that why you lie so much because the truth hurts too much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why you lie so much because the truth hurts too much?


Enough said. Nut job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

“Our government needs the church, because only those humble enough to admit they're sinners can bring democracy the tolerance it requires to survive” ― Ronald Reagan


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Holding America/Americans hostage isn't a normal way to get what you want (a shrine to fear, loathing and t)?


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Au contraire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you should compare that to the mass slaughter that happens here in shootings. Been to any country music festivals lately?


Gun free zones.  Gotta love em!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire.


Exactly.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gun free zones.  Gotta love em!


Which ones? Did they lead to mass shootings?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Which ones? Did they lead to mass shootings?


Yes.  Thousand Oaks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

*Fed chair Powell predicts no recession in 2019*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

*Ginsburg to Miss Second Week*

National networks and pundits are breathlessly repeating rumors that Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg will imminently be leaving the Supreme Court and that the White House is preparing for an all-out confirmation war. But part of those reports are definitely false, and the rest may be false as well.

1,699


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Stop illegal disease immigration now.
*CDC says it's another severe flu season with 7 million sick so far...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

* 
*
*Ocasio-Cortez mocks aging Dems...*

*Party elders try to rein in!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Looks like the unions are toast.






*Freedom Foundation Helps Free Over 40,000 Government Employees from Union Strangleholds*
Freedom Foundation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

*Illegal Alien MS-13 Members Charged with Stabbing Fellow Student*
683
*Miles from Capitol, MS-13 Member Allegedly Filmed Sex with Minor for Blackmail*
284


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? You don't believe anyone has ever been to prison to protect the Clintons? Nah, you're not that naive. Or are you...


@messy still waiting for your reply.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> @messy still waiting for your reply.


"Protect from what?"

Still waiting for your reply.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2019)

Professional Engineer and wall expert's opinion on t's wall --

https://www.facebook.com/apatrick/posts/10100902776405671


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> @messy still waiting for your reply.


I thought those Clinton people ended up dead? That is why they aren't in jail.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Professional Engineer and wall expert's opinion on t's wall --
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/apatrick/posts/10100902776405671


Facebook huh?


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facebook huh?


Yup, posted by an expert.  As a fellow engineer (retired) I agree with all the statements she made.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Yup, posted by an expert.  As a fellow engineer (retired) I agree with all the statements she made.


She?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

I could really get behind her.







Aaron P. Bernstein/Getty Images

2020 elections

*Tulsi Gabbard to run for president *
By DANIEL STRAUSS

01/11/2019 06:40 PM EST

Updated 01/11/2019 06:59 PM EST

2019-01-11T06:59-0500
 Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter
.cms-textAlign-left{text-align:left;}.cms-textAlign-center{text-align:center;}.cms-textAlign-right{text-align:right;}.cms-magazineStyles-smallCaps{font-variant:small-caps;}.cms-playbookStyle-rubric{color:#b70000;font-weight:bold;font-family:sans-serif;}
Rep. Tulsi Gabbard said Friday that she is running for president.

“I have decided to run and will be making a formal announcement within the next week,” she said during an interview on CNN's "The Van Jones Show."



Gabbard, a 37-year old combat veteran, has done little to hide her presidential ambitions. She recently made stops in both Iowa and New Hampshire and looked into hiring digital staff and speechwriters. She has also authored a memoir set to be released in May.

The Hawaii Democrat's entrance into the presidential primary field comes before an expected wave of similar announcements from higher profile candidates.

A recent Democracy for America survey of the liberal group's members found that about 2 percent said Gabbard should run, behind better known potential 2020 contenders like Sen. Bernie Sanders or former Vice President Joe Biden


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

The clown car is getting full,





* 
*
*Bloomberg Defends Wealth: Says would self fund bid...** 
*
*Oprah Backs Beto With Star Studded NYC Event...*

*Don't like Elizabeth Warren? She wants to know why...*

_*Bernie facing headwinds...*_

*BIDEN BROTHER: Joe's going to run... ** 
*
*TULSI GABBARD: I'M IN...*

*Castro looks to regain spotlight he once enjoyed...*

*Gillibrand makes big moves...*


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

espola said:


>


You sure?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> People are people. Unfortunately the 10 that live in Wyoming get as many senators as the millions of Californians


Canada isn't far away and you would fit right in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

espola said:


>


Wonder what she knows about a wall of debt.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> @messy still waiting for your reply.


WTf are you talking about? Who on their staff or their personal lawyers are felons or in jail? Campaign managers? Attorneys? National Security Advisors? Please name them.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perfect, I post something bad about london and you say something bad about the USA.
> The definition of a liberal.
> Anti-American nut job.


You posted about letting in Muslims who stab people. We let these white idiots stay here with their guns who shoot hundreds. Which is worse, dummy?


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Thousand Oaks.


That must have been it. How about the other 100 places? So stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You posted about letting in Muslims who stab people. We let these white idiots stay here with their guns who shoot hundreds. Which is worse, dummy?


You and you anti American ways.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and you anti American ways.


You need to learn about our ways. You always sound like you don’t like them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> That must have been it. How about the other 100 places? So stupid.


100 places?


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

messy said:


> WTf are you talking about? Who on their staff or their personal lawyers are felons or in jail? Campaign managers? Attorneys? National Security Advisors? Please name them.


Multi do you have the answers?


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 100 places?


Yup


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> WTf are you talking about? Who on their staff or their personal lawyers are felons or in jail? Campaign managers? Attorneys? National Security Advisors? Please name them.


Answering a question with questions. How very left of you. How about you try just answering the question I posed to you first?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You need to learn about our ways. You always sound like you don’t like them.


Commie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

House Dems to shut down terrorism subcommittee — to focus on investigating Trump instead

ALLAHPUNDIT Posted at 4:01 pm on January 11, 2019

_ 




Lucky for them that global terrorism has been defeated. Otherwise this would have been deeply embarrassing, a real-life punchline to a joke about how obsessed Democrats are with taking down Trump.




It’s not Republicans who leaked this news to try to score a point on Pelosi’s caucus, either. This is Democrats themselves boasting to reporters about where their priorities lie. Trump first, then terrorism somewhere down the list. Down below the, ahem, “Green New Deal” somewhere.

Congressional committees, like the priorities of the politicians who run them, change with the times. On Wednesday morning, Eliot Engel, the Democratic congressman from New York who has just taken over the chairmanship of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, sank into an oversized leather chair in his office and told me that his first act as chairman will be to create a new subcommittee devoted to investigating President Trump.

After the 9/11 attacks, Engel’s predecessors on Foreign Affairs set up a new terrorism subcommittee, which underscored America’s sudden, obsessive focus on countering such threats. *It is telling that this is the subcommittee that Engel will now eliminate in favor of his new investigative panel.* There “wasn’t a great clamor” to keep the terrorism panel, Engel told me, whereas there is no end to the Trump foreign-policy scandals that his members are pushing to investigate. “We just thought, if we’re going to do something relevant in this era where Congress is going to reassert itself, where there are so many questionable activities of this Administration vis-à-vis foreign policy, that it made sense to have this.” *Trump, in other words, is a bigger threat than terrorism. At least for now.*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

White House slams 'hack' Comey, 'liar' McCabe after report of secret FBI probe of possible Trump link to Ru...
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-administration-slams-partisan-hack-comey-and-mccabe-amid-report-of-secret-fbi-probe-of-whether-trump-works-for-russians.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjeifnan-jfAhVRF6wKHfQcA_IQqUMwAXoECAIQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0wjuvaoMk3GNzuFvtG3cqH&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You need to learn about our ways. You always sound like you don’t like them.


What a Socialist Really Wants
BRUCE DEITRICK PRICE
What exactly is a socialist?  You could spend all day studying encyclopedias and not settle anything.  Using various definitions, you could probably p...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/what_a_socialist_really_wants.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

There goes the neighborhood.

Islam Enters Congress
VALERIE GREENFIELD
Both congresswomen Omar's and Tlaib's first acts in Congress are clear attempts to prioritize their own religious preferences and to honor the heritag...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/islam_and_congress.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

JANUARY 12, 2019
*Love for Western Civilization Leads to Strong Border Security*
By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
Pres. Donald Trump, speaking in Poland June 6, 2017, affirmed his belief in defending Western civilization. In that speech, he summed up his views by stressing the love of freedom. He said, "And above all, we value the dignity of every human life, protect the rights of every person, and share the hope of every soul to live in freedom[.] ... Those are the priceless ties that bind us together as nations, as allies, and as a civilization[.] ... We strive for excellence, and cherish inspiring works of art that honor God." It was essentially an updated reiteration of the rights theme of "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness" found in our Declaration of Independence.

To this writer, the simple sentence that introduced the above remarks was never fully developed, yet it was the key to the entire speech. Trump said, "Our own fight for the West does not begin on the battlefield – it begins with our minds, our wills, and our souls." This suggests an additional dimension of inquiry that goes farther than, but includes, the ideas and ideals captured in the Declaration of Independence. Those ideas and ideals grew within a philosophical, legal, theological, and historical framework where mind, soul, and will were understood in such a way that only life, liberty, and pursuit of happiness could satisfy them. To understand the dimension of mind, soul, and will, students of history must understand much more than the Declaration of Independence. That lovely document is but the tip of the iceberg of almost 2,000 years of Western civilization that preceded it. And it is only one of many currents of thought that sustain us.

At the same time as Trump was extolling Western civilization in Poland, many American colleges and universities have abandoned having a Western civilization course requirement in their curricula. The fascists, the socialists, the communists, and their allies – the atheist existentialists and deconstructionists in philosophy – have been successful in attacking the assumptions and principles of Western civilization and rejecting not only life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, but the foundational understandings of mind, soul, language, and will upon which they rest. Consider all the amazing and complex threads preceding the Declaration that we are ignoring in much of our education system.

We have lost the glorious picture of the evolution of the fall of Rome; the strengthening of the medieval Catholic Church through many councils that affirmed theological principles that are still accepted by Catholics and Protestants; the struggle against Islam beginning in the 7th century and continuing until this very day, the amazing evolution of medieval philosophy under the auspices of the Catholic Church; the survival of the West through the Black Plague; the heroic defense of the West by Charles ("The Hammer") Martel, the educational reforms and defense of Christendom by Charlemagne and Louis IX; the prolonged struggle between the monarchies of Europe and the papacy for pre-eminence; and the early, middle, and late Renaissance. Would it not be valuable to read Niccolò Machiavelli's _The Prince_ when evaluating the behavior of Sen. Charles Schumer and Speaker Nancy Pelosi? Trump mentioned that beautiful symphonies were written in the West (implying that they were not from Asia, Africa, or South America), but he only scratched the surface. In Western civilization, one finds the growth and development of "rights theories" beginning with the Magna Carta and extending in England and later Great Britain to the Declaration of Rights, about 100 years before our Bill of Rights. The West also is the origin of the scientific revolution, which has been a boon to our health, nutrition, transportation, communication, and prosperity.


----------



## messy (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> House Dems to shut down terrorism subcommittee — to focus on investigating Trump instead
> 
> ALLAHPUNDIT Posted at 4:01 pm on January 11, 2019
> 
> ...


Watergate took up a lot of time, too. It's good for the country to root out these criminal leaders and send people to jail.


----------



## messy (Jan 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Answering a question with questions. How very left of you. How about you try just answering the question I posed to you first?


I won. Trump staff in jail...Clinton staff not in jail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I won. Trump staff in jail...Clinton staff not in jail.


You did win.  How do you feel?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 100 places?


"Billions and billions"...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> People are people. Unfortunately the 10 that live in Wyoming get as many senators as the millions of Californians


That pesky Constitution...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Watergate took up a lot of time, too. It's good for the country to root out these criminal leaders and send people to jail.


TDS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Ivanka Trump on List of Possible Candidates to Lead World Bank
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/12/ivanka-trump-on-list-possible-candidates-lead-world-bank/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi-3_ekxujfAhUEXawKHR4gB74QqUMwAHoECAwQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1KGbFyNcVEvCVpcTX0NU98&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Donald Trump Fondly Recalls Firing 'Total Sleaze' James Comey
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/12/donald-trump-fondly-recalls-firing-total-sleaze-james-comey/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi-3_ekxujfAhUEXawKHR4gB74QqUMwAXoECAwQCQ&usg=AOvVaw2oCV805yzmhT0coWtVEtvr&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that unchecked Muslim immigration going?
> 
> Khan's London: 14-Year-Old 'Butchered' in Knife Murder, Teen Girl Slashed in Face
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/11/khans-london-14-year-old-murdered-gang-teen-girl-slashed-face/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwito4uo9-XfAhUEEXwKHZdGB-AQqUMwB3oECAwQIQ&usg=AOvVaw22iUq-ER3uBd6uhou0vj_z


Khan’s London: Woman Kidnapped and Raped by Impostor Uber Driver

I bet we could find a common denominator in these 2 stories, but I just can't figure it out.
Anyone?
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/12/london-mohammed-rape-robbed-woman/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiW_-GNx-jfAhVDG6wKHSA6A40QqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2K5vGYpmbPD8rtLVwulPJT&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Priest: Blame 'White Tribe' For Anti-Mass Migration Attitudes
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/12/priest-blame-white-tribe-for-anti-mass-migration-attitudes/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiW_-GNx-jfAhVDG6wKHSA6A40QqUMwA3oECAwQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0JarZr2uB7iAX0RCaPqM1S


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> People are people. Unfortunately the 10 that live in Wyoming get as many senators as the millions of Californians


The mob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> That pesky Constitution...


Careful, you are talking to Mr law and order, only when it helps his argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Poll: Fewer than One in Five Italians Want Ports Reopened to Migrants
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/12/poll-fewer-than-one-in-five-italians-want-ports-reopened-to-migrants/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjz-sKV3ujfAhUQWK0KHaflC80QqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1GDOr_jMHuNbZgXtCmckmh&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2019)

My propsal for a way out of this mess -- Congress will pass a budget (just like the one the old Congress passed and t at one time said he would sign before Limbaugh and Coulter bit him in the ears) which t will sign with a signing message declaring a national emergency to steal funds from anywhere he can to build a piece of his wall.  Many Americans will sign onto a lawsuit challenging t's thefts which will leave the whole thing locked up in the courts as long as t is in office.

--maybe next week, even--


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I won. Trump staff in jail...Clinton staff not in jail.


Of course you won. You always win in your mind. Now try answering the question and lets see if you really won...


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course you won. You always win in your mind. Now try answering the question and lets see if you really won...


Try answering this question - protect the Clintons from what?


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!! Stupid fool !



*Yes Fishysmellinrottenpuka ...you are a stupid " Tool " !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Try answering this question - protect the Clintons from what?




*Themselves..........*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another rally today?
> Coward.


Hi Racist Sterno Joe.

Funny that only the tonsorially exceptional one had the courage to take the market bet, but now you're the blustery tough guy. You are a source of endless amusement, I'll give you that.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes?


Sadly, the bank had to give us some assets due to Manafort's plea. It's just seems unfair that the banks would lose valuable assets because Manafort is a crooked mobbed up creep. Izconomics just don't seem fair!

Stay healthy. Gavin's coming to your aid.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only you people believed Mexico was going to pay for the wall.


Oh, some of us knew Mexico was never paying for the wall...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh, some of us knew Mexico was never paying for the wall...


Ask Vincente Fox . . .


----------



## Friesland (Jan 12, 2019)

I have it on good authority THIS is the weekend...

Killary and O'Bummer are Going! Down!

The FBI will finally put those two Be! Hind! Bars!!!

It's happening!


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes Fishysmellinrottenpuka ...you are a stupid " Tool " !*



Hey jackass. 
Would you prefer the actual link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3791
> Hey jackass.
> Would you prefer the actual link.


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration doing?

WATCH: Mohammed Abdul Drives 4x4 Into Nightclub Dance Floor
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/12/watch-mohammed-abdul-drives-nightclub-dance-floor-jailed-28-years/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjkgMSL8OnfAhUHKawKHbX0BqQQqUMwA3oECAoQEQ&usg=AOvVaw2Viwrfb69Q4dJ8lDtdPPBp


----------



## messy (Jan 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course you won. You always win in your mind. Now try answering the question and lets see if you really won...


I don’t know the answer. Maybe you do. We all know, for a fact, that Trump’s campaign manger, lawyer, national security adviser have all been convicted, right? It’s so hard to believe even as I write this. It’s basically Nixon again.


----------



## messy (Jan 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I have it on good authority THIS is the weekend...
> 
> Killary and O'Bummer are Going! Down!
> 
> ...


For sure. I hear that Obama and Clinton associates are being rounded up as we speak. Lock her up!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know the answer. Maybe you do. We all know, for a fact, that Trump’s campaign manger, lawyer, national security adviser have all been convicted, right? It’s so hard to believe even as I write this. It’s basically Nixon again.


You really don't pay attention to anything anyone post except yourself do you? 

You don't know the answer to the question? Really? Tell me Mr. Messy... what is the question?


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really don't pay attention to anything anyone post except yourself do you?
> 
> You don't know the answer to the question? Really? Tell me Mr. Messy... what is the question?


Grow up.


----------



## legend (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really don't pay attention to anything anyone post except yourself do you?
> 
> You don't know the answer to the question? Really? Tell me Mr. Messy... what is the question?


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really don't pay attention to anything anyone post except yourself do you?
> 
> You don't know the answer to the question? Really? Tell me Mr. Messy... what is the question?


Nope. Now I have answered twice. Do you know of anybody? Name them. And their relationships and if they compare to the level of close association and authority that Trump's jailbirds had.
Your turn, silly boy. I have now asked twice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sadly, the bank had to give us some assets due to Manafort's plea. It's just seems unfair that the banks would lose valuable assets because Manafort is a crooked mobbed up creep. Izconomics just don't seem fair!
> 
> Stay healthy. Gavin's coming to your aid.


Too late.  Your uncle and I are making investments sufficient to generate passive income.  Manafort had a fleet of Caterpillars that the bank was willing to sell us for cheap.  We’re good.  kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh, some of us knew Mexico was never paying for the wall...


They’ve not paid for the existing walls either.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Now I have answered twice. Do you know of anybody? Name them. And their relationships and if they compare to the level of close association and authority that Trump's jailbirds had.
> Your turn, silly boy. I have now asked twice.


How many votes did the russians steal?


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too late.  Your uncle and I are making investments sufficient to generate passive income.  Manafort had a fleet of Caterpillars that the bank was willing to sell us for cheap.  We’re good.  kek!


When he says “passive income,” you don’t want to ask him how much...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Now I have answered twice. Do you know of anybody? Name them. And their relationships and if they compare to the level of close association and authority that Trump's jailbirds had.
> Your turn, silly boy. I have now asked twice.


You've answered the question? Really? Show me, what post did you answer it in? And what question that I ask did you believe you answerd? Because so far all you've done since I asked is throw questions my way...


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You've answered the question? Really? Show me, what post did you answer it in? And what question that I ask did you believe you answerd? Because so far all you've done since I asked is throw questions my way...


I‘be answered twice and you haven’t answered me once. We are done with this game. I won.


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You've answered the question? Really? Show me, what post did you answer it in? And what question that I ask did you believe you answerd? Because so far all you've done since I asked is throw questions my way...


Coocoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I‘be answered twice and you haven’t answered me once. We are done with this game. I won.


Were did you answer? You haven't and know it.  If you really did answer you would have supplied the post.  I actually thought more of you but I was wrong...


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Were did you answer? You haven't and know it.  If you really did answer you would have supplied the post.  I actually thought more of you but I was wrong...


You have an advantage there since it is hard to think less of you than most of us here already do.


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Were did you answer? You haven't and know it.  If you really did answer you would have supplied the post.  I actually thought more of you but I was wrong...


Huh? You’re losing it dude. Ask the question again and I will immediately answer. Then I will ask my question again.
FYI, I have twice answered “I don’t know” to your question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> When he says “passive income,” you don’t want to ask him how much...


Enough to pay for my healthcare silly.


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sadly, the bank had to give us some assets due to Manafort's plea. It's just seems unfair that the banks would lose valuable assets because Manafort is a crooked mobbed up creep. Izconomics just don't seem fair!
> 
> Stay healthy. Gavin's coming to your aid.


*Gavin Gruesome is your " Cabin " boy Friedhands....wait til his wretched past *
*comes out......might make yours seem a little tame.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3791
> Hey jackass.
> Would you prefer the actual link.



*Man o Man are you just plain Stupid.....*
*Fake News in response to Democrat crimes......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

The Terror of Repeated Consonants: Mom ‘Sickended’ by Company’s ‘Racist’ Message

Posted at 5:24 pm on January 12, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 


Kinder Egg makes a limited edition toy, but you may not want your child to have it. At least, not if you’re like Kimberley, from Victoria, Australia.

The Kinder chocolate egg comes — or came — with a plastic, cartoonish character in the shape of an egg who’s holding three balloons. Each balloon has a “K” on it, for…Kinder.

Kimberley was horrified that her son could possibly come in contact with the toy. She expressed her dismay on the parenting site Kidspot.com.

Upon first encountering the terror of repeated consonants, she laughed:

“Initially we laughed in shock. It was kind of like ‘are we seeing and reading this right?’”

Then she felt sick.

“As soon as you open the package the toy comes in two parts. One is the egg and the other is the balloons with ‘KKK’ written on them. As soon as you see them – you notice it.”
She was beside herself.

“This is a massive oversight that anyone could have seen. It’s also hard to find something to say as the initials of Kinder Surprise aren’t ‘KKK’. It should have been just KS or KSCE (Kinder Surprise Crème Egg).”

Despite the fact that the KKK was (yes — was; they don’t currently exist to any notable degree) a group in the United States and has no ties whatsoever to Australia, Kimberley believes most Aussies know who they are.


“Even to this day, the KKK do exist. It raises questions as to what the company supports and if this is subliminal marketing.”

Uhhh…

“My son is 15 months old – so he doesn’t read but it would be easy for a kid who was old enough to read to ask what those initials meant.”

Uhhhhhhh….

That would be “Kinder.” Thrice.

She contacted Kinder — a company whose name begins with a “K” — to find out if they were trying to market the Ku Klux Klan.

Kinder responded:

We really are sorry for any offence caused due to the inference of how the three K’s read together on this toy. To offer some explanation of how this toy came to be, initially it was designed with one balloon with a “K” on it. However, two more were added to provide a more robust structure. Please be assured that we had absolutely no intention to make any association with the acronym.

Shewwww!!!! It’s so good to know that a candy company on the other side of the planet isn’t trying to subliminally indoctrinate toddlers with consonants that, when used in a series to represent a completely different idea in a totally different part of the world in reference to an organization from a different historical period, could indicate something that would be absurd.

That’s a load off my mind.

Kinder surely eased Kimberley’s mind with this great news
tock from this toy range has been withheld from the market and destroyed. Rest assured, we are revisiting our internal processes to ensure something like this cannot happen again. It was never intended for this toy to be offensive and we would like to extend our sincerest apologies.

And so, the world is safe. For Kimberley.

I’m not sure how old she is, but if you’d like to send her balloons for her birthday with her initial on them, please, for goodness sake: Don’t send three, you racist b*st*rds.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

Left-Wing NYC Mayor Bill de Blasio: All the Money is ‘in the Wrong Hands,’ So Let’s Change That
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/01/13/bill-de-blasio-money-in-wrong-hands-cnn-state-of-union/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? You’re losing it dude. Ask the question again and I will immediately answer. Then I will ask my question again.
> FYI, I have twice answered “I don’t know” to your question.


Do you think anyone has gone to jail to protect the Clintons? Key words, "do you think", makes this a yes or no question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2019)

On the local news tonight, first a story about t's demand for a wall, then immediately afterwards a story about three tunnels being discovered near Nogales, large, ventilated tunnels that obviously had been there awhile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2019)

. . . now more stories about the war against ISIS.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They’ve not paid for the existing walls either.  Kek!


Right? Suckerz!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Enough to pay for my healthcare silly.


Wait? You're a con too? The whole time I been worry about your health, hombre, and you got that magical health insurance?!

Awe, first Individual 1 and now Bruddah Iz. Next thing you know you'll tell me Racist Sterno Joe is not really a sheriff and all my illusions will be crushed.


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you think anyone has gone to jail to protect the Clintons? Key words, "do you think", makes this a yes or no question.


Protect from what?  Please note that this question demands an answer based in fact, not opinion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 13, 2019)

*Susan Carol McDougal* (née *Henley*; born 1955) is one of the few people who served prison time as a result of the Whitewater controversy of the 15 individuals who were convicted of federal charges.

Her refusal to answer "three questions" for a grand jury, on whether President Bill Clinton lied in his testimony during her Whitewater trial, led her to receive a jail sentence of 18 months for contempt of court. That made up most of the total 22 months she spent incarcerated.

She received a full presidential pardon from Clinton in the final hours of his presidency in 2001.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_McDougal


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you think anyone has gone to jail to protect the Clintons? Key words, "do you think", makes this a yes or no question.


Nope. I’d be an ignoramus to think otherwise considering the absolute lack of any facts suggesting otherwise.
 Even the Trump Foundation is worse than the Clinton Foundation and was forced to dissolve under court supervision. It doesn’t stop with this guy and has nothing to do with the Clintons. But nice try.
The people around Trump going to jail are major close officials. It’s truly mind-boggling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I’d be an ignoramus to think otherwise considering the absolute lack of any facts suggesting otherwise.
> Even the Trump Foundation is worse than the Clinton Foundation and was forced to dissolve under court supervision. It doesn’t stop with this guy and has nothing to do with the Clintons. But nice try.
> The people around Trump going to jail are major close officials. It’s truly mind-boggling.


Your naivety is not surprising. Do you recall why Susan McDougal went to jail? What questions she declined to answer? Who those questions were about? But I agree with you on one thing... you're an ignoramus.


----------



## legend (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your naivety is not surprising. Do you recall why Susan McDougal went to jail? What questions she declined to answer? Who those questions were about? But I agree with you on one thing... you're an ignoramus.


Game over. I won. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

legend said:


> Game over. I won. Thanks for playing.


Is that you Messy? Forgot what account you logged into I see...

What a loser...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

legend said:


> Game over. I won. Thanks for playing.


And by the way Messy/Legend/Loser McDougal went to jail protecting the Clintons. She refused to answer questions about the truthfulness of the Clintons and was sent to jail. 

Got that loser Legend? You truly are a Messy mess tonight... idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Right? Suckerz!


Acosta showed you people what happens around walls.


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And by the way Messy/Legend/Loser McDougal went to jail protecting the Clintons. She refused to answer questions about the truthfulness of the Clintons and was sent to jail.
> 
> Got that loser Legend? You truly are a Messy mess tonight... idiot.


Refusing to answer questions?  Lock her up!

Who else is refusing to answer questions these days?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait? You're a con too? The whole time I been worry about your health, hombre, and you got that magical health insurance?!
> 
> Awe, first Individual 1 and now Bruddah Iz. Next thing you know you'll tell me Racist Sterno Joe is not really a sheriff and all my illusions will be crushed.


Just like the  students and Faculty at Fries U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Protect from what?  Please note that this question demands an answer based in fact, not opinion.


How many votes did the Russians steal again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

legend said:


> Game over. I won. Thanks for playing.


How many votes did the Russians steal again....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I’d be an ignoramus to think otherwise considering the absolute lack of any facts suggesting otherwise.
> Even the Trump Foundation is worse than the Clinton Foundation and was forced to dissolve under court supervision. It doesn’t stop with this guy and has nothing to do with the Clintons. But nice try.
> The people around Trump going to jail are major close officials. It’s truly mind-boggling.


Yes it is.  Kek!  Just like amortization schedules.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just like the  students and Faculty at Fries U.


Yeah, we don't teach the "your domicile is a bank asset and the Fed prints money" Izconomics. Maybe we'll look at updating the curriculum... sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 13, 2019)

I do hope Trump does a wall emergency, domain snatch. It's running about 35 points underwater right now on a couple of polls.

Even Murica gonna laugh that crap out the door.

Don the Con is becoming Don the Clown every day.

How's Paulie Walnuts? Hope he's making room in his cell (Been there since June or something? That's pretty serious time at this point.) for OBummer cause he's gonna be Locked! Up!

Gawd the idiots round about here.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Acosta showed you people what happens around walls.


Did he show you people what happens around eminent domain lawsuits? Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Did he show you people what happens around eminent domain lawsuits? Sucker.


So, you are against eminent domain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I do hope Trump does a wall emergency, domain snatch. It's running about 35 points underwater right now on a couple of polls.
> 
> Even Murica gonna laugh that crap out the door.
> 
> ...


Tell us idiots who you voted for again? Twice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that you Messy? Forgot what account you logged into I see...
> 
> What a loser...


So, an eletist multi millionaire ultra smart guy needs but can't keep track of multiple screen names?
Yeah, you are believable.
What a dork.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal again....


I'll take this one,
Just enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

IT JUST GOT WORSE
*GREGG JARRETT: Want more proof of FBI corruption? Read this*


MARK PENN: How 'Deep State' is worse than feared


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

WATCH: New Series "Walls Across America" Shows Us Democrat's Walls Around Their Homes Starting With George Soros


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

*Rosenstein working on plan to make it easier for DOJ to spy on journalists...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

NPR: Begging for More Barriers, US Border Patrol Arrested 2,500 Caravan Migrants For Illegal Crossings
Guy Benson


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, we don't teach the "your domicile is a bank asset and the Fed prints money" Izconomics. Maybe we'll look at updating the curriculum... sucker.


The bank only cares that you pay monthly.  No need to update your curriculum.  And the Fed will call you when they need you spigot boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I do hope Trump does a wall emergency, domain snatch. It's running about 35 points underwater right now on a couple of polls.
> 
> Even Murica gonna laugh that crap out the door.
> 
> ...


All Fries U grads.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Did he show you people what happens around eminent domain lawsuits? Sucker.


He’s clearly a Fries U grad.  Nothing like 6 years of QE to display eminent domain and a Wall of debt .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

*NOT GREAT AGAIN: China Trade Surplus With USA Hits Record...*

*17% jump...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

t is what back in the KGB days they use to refer to as a useful idiot.

https://www.kyivpost.com/article/opinion/op-ed/max-boot-here-are-18-reasons-trump-could-be-a-russian-asset.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is what back in the KGB days they use to refer to as a useful idiot.
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/article/opinion/op-ed/max-boot-here-are-18-reasons-trump-could-be-a-russian-asset.html


You would know ...


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the local news tonight, first a story about t's demand for a wall, then immediately afterwards a story about three tunnels being discovered near Nogales, large, ventilated tunnels that obviously had been there awhile.


*And in other News ......*

*LAUSD Teachers are on Strike...*
*AGAINST THE ADVISE OF THEIR OWN ACCOUNTANTS !*
*PROMPTED BY IDIOTS IN THE UNION WHO CANNOT BALANCE 
A CHECKBOOK !*

*Go figure....*

*Be a nice guy RODENT and dip into that FAT Savings you brag about all the time *
*and take those freezing Lemmings some Hot Chocolate......*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is what back in the KGB days they use to refer to as a useful idiot.
> 
> https://www.kyivpost.com/article/opinion/op-ed/max-boot-here-are-18-reasons-trump-could-be-a-russian-asset.html



*There's a dog pissin on your leg, do as I suggested and take those poor *
*Lemmings some Hot Chocolate.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

If you libs don't know what anti-climactic means just ask your wives.

*Report 'almost certain to be anti-climactic'...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

I wonder when t is gone if his followers will start a new political party? The Cocksacks . . . or the Putin Party?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

. . . Bullshitvics?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

*Illegal Alien Accused of Sexually Assaulting Woman in Motel Room*
EmailTwitter






Robert Nickelsberg/Getty
13 Jan 20191,186

2:15
*Authorities arrested an illegal alien in Texas on Tuesday for allegedly breaking into a Guatemalan woman’s motel room and sexually assaulting her while she held her one-year-old infant.*

Francisco Maldonado Tojin, 23, a Guatemalan national in the U.S. illegally, was arrested after he allegedly tried to grope the woman and rape her on Tuesday morning, KTSM




The _El Paso Times_ reported both the victim and the suspect were illegal aliens from Guatemala staying at the Budget Inn Motel in El Paso on behalf of Annunciation House, a local nonprofit providing housing for illegal aliens released by federal immigration officials.

The female victim told police she left the door to her room unlocked to let the volunteers go in and out freely. The volunteers reportedly responded once they heard her scream and saw Tojin allegedly flee the scene.

Police say Tojin was staying at the motel with his six-year-old son. Officers found Tojin in the room with his son, reportedly not cooperating with authorities asking him to identify himself, police said.

Authorities charged Tojin with burglary of habitation while intending to commit a sexual crime and booked him into El Paso County Detention Center on $30,000 bond.

His six-year-old son is in the custody of the U.S. Office of Refugee Settlement, according to the _El Paso Times_.

The victim and her child have left El Paso since the incident to be with family in another part of the U.S.

Just weeks before his Tuesday arrest, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) officials released Tojin after capturing him in El Paso, the local Spanish-language news outlet Noticias Ya reported.


Breitbart News reached out to ICE officials to confirm whether federal immigration officials placed a detainer on Tojin. If he is convicted of his crimes, the detainer will enable ICE to take him into custody and potentially deport him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder when t is gone if his followers will start a new political party? The Cocksacks . . . or the Putin Party?


Sounds good, we elect you as our leader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds good, we elect you as our leader.


I am opposed to Putin running our country, you on the the other hand seem quite comfortable with it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds good, we elect you as our leader.


Rats party... the Irrelevants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder when t is gone if his followers will start a new political party? The Cocksacks . . . or the Putin Party?


Or the whiskers!


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Rats party... the Irrelevants.


That would be appropriate for the GOP after t 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am opposed to Putin running our country, you on the the other hand seem quite comfortable with it.


Kinda like whiskers in your elemu huh I’ole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> That would be appropriate for the GOP after t 2020.


Let the predictions begin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . Bullshitvics?


Rattivics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am opposed to Putin running our country, you on the the other hand seem quite comfortable with it.


If he kept Hillary from getting elected I will give him my vote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he kept Hillary from getting elected I will give him my vote.


Traitor.


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder when t is gone if his followers will start a new political party? The *Cocksacks *. . . or the Putin Party?



*Nope....that is YOUR Parties current " Nickname " for individuals such as YOU who hang off the *
*lower backside of YOUR Parties Mascot " a Jackass "....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> That would be appropriate for the GOP after t 2020.



*Ahhhh Shadddup ya THIEF !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Seems t and of course his ardent followers are all fine with Steve King and his blatant racism. After a woman was run down by a car and killed, "Fine people on both sides . . ."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

I would never would have thought it would come down to a POTUS having to deny his collusion and employment by possibly our worst enemy . . . and no one believes him. He's squirming hard.


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t and of course his ardent followers are all fine with Steve King and his blatant racism. After a woman was run down by a car and killed, "Fine people on both sides . . ."


*Hey Rodent.....Yeah YOU....you like shit Sandwiches don't you.*

*Because the whole story is FAKE shit and you just ate it up........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t and of course his ardent followers are all fine with Steve King and his blatant racism. After a woman was run down by a car and killed, "Fine people on both sides . . ."


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

The only meeting notes t had confiscated were those with Putin, no one else, pretty clear he wasn't worried about "leaks". Just the truth getting out, he's in deep.


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would never would have thought it would come down to a POTUS having to deny his collusion and employment by possibly our worst enemy . . . and no one believes him. He's squirming hard.



*After you take the LAUSD Lemmings some Hot Chocolate I'll *
*get you another " Shit Sandwich " from another California Democrat......*
*Until then, get yur ass in gear ......your fellow " Union " Idiots are cold.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

t and his family are in danger. Putin and the other Russian entities that the t family are mixed up with don't play. This might end ugly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only meeting notes t had confiscated were those with Putin, no one else, pretty clear he wasn't worried about "leaks". Just the truth getting out, he's in deep.


Hanapaa!


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t and his family are in danger. Putin and the other Russian entities that the t family are mixed up with don't play. This might end ugly.


*Hey " Costlysack "....you might want to explain to the Lemmings in the rain about*
*dipping into " Rainy Day " funds needlessly.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

If t and his family are given refuge in Russia will we send operatives to bring him back or worse?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Traitor.


Yes,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would never would have thought it would come down to a POTUS having to deny his collusion and employment by possibly our worst enemy . . . and no one believes him. He's squirming hard.


How many votes did he get again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If t and his family are given refuge in Russia will we send operatives to bring him back or worse?


Send Reacher.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s clearly a Fries U grad.  Nothing like 6 years of QE to display eminent domain and a Wall of debt .


Here's the kink in your hose, Izanomical jeanious...

New York (CNN Business)The Chinese investment boom into America has almost completely vanished.
Foreign direct investment from China into the United States plummeted by 83% in 2018, according to a reportreleased Monday by law firm Baker McKenzie.
Not only are Chinese firms drastically scaling back investments, but they've embarked on a record-setting wave of salesof real estate, hospitality and entertainment businesses. 
Including those sales, net Chinese foreign direct investment into North America turned negative in 2018 to the tune of $5.5 billion, according to Baker McKenzie. Another $12 billion of Chinese assets around the world are expected to be sold this year, the report said.
The evaporation of Chinese money in the United States reflects self-imposed restrictions by Beijing on investments outside the country. The trend was exacerbated, though, because Washington has been tightening foreign investment reviews. The US-China trade war is also a contributor.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NOT GREAT AGAIN: China Trade Surplus With USA Hits Record...*
> 
> *17% jump...*


Yeah... that tariff thing is working great... Trump promised to bring it down by what, 200? Yeah, sure... He must practice Izenomics.

Balance of trade is not prima facie a "bad" thing. Chinese censorship and theft of IP, however, is.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All Fries U grads.


I think Don the Con is a pretty good adherent to Izenomics. I'm sure he lists his current "domicile" as a bank asset. No one will be shocked if when he's out of office we learn that he's take a mortgage out of Saudi on the White House. And refied with a HELOC.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The bank only cares that you pay monthly.  No need to update your curriculum.  And the Fed will call you when they need you spigot boy.


Sorry Izenomical genioos. You doubled down one too many times on the "domicile" is a bank asset. So now the "asset forfeiture" for the wall will have to come from Nogales Savings and loan.... 

You really are stupid. That's what makes you the funniest.

"Your domicile is a bank asset..." kek. Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If t and his family are given refuge in Russia will we send operatives to bring him back or worse?


*You " Hittin " Friedhands sterno stash again......*
*Cuz yur postin some really ridiculous shit....*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry Izenomical genioos. You doubled down one too many times on the "domicile" is a bank asset. So now the "asset forfeiture" for the wall will have to come from Nogales Savings and loan....
> 
> You really are stupid. That's what makes you the funniest.
> 
> "Your domicile is a bank asset..." kek. Sucker.



*You lookin fur these.....*

*




*

*You left them with " The Rodent "....just follow his posts.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Here's the kink in your hose, Izanomical jeanious...
> 
> New York (CNN Business)The Chinese investment boom into America has almost completely vanished.
> Foreign direct investment from China into the United States plummeted by 83% in 2018, according to a reportreleased Monday by law firm Baker McKenzie.
> ...


CNN?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry Izenomical genioos. You doubled down one too many times on the "domicile" is a bank asset. So now the "asset forfeiture" for the wall will have to come from Nogales Savings and loan....
> 
> You really are stupid. That's what makes you the funniest.
> 
> "Your domicile is a bank asset..." kek. Sucker.


You are getting a little bit emotional for a guy who belongs to a party that now holds all the cards.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 14, 2019)

ABC News White House correspondent Jonathan Karl says his sources tell him that Robert Mueller's anticipated report on the special counsel's investigation into Russian election meddling and possible collusion between President Trump's campaign and Moscow is “almost certain to be anti-climactic.”

"There have been expectations that have been building, of course, for over a year," Karl told "This Week" host George Stephanopoulos on Sunday. "But people who are closest to what Mueller has been doing, interacting with the special counsel, caution me that this report is almost certain to be anti-climactic."

"If you look at what the FBI was investigating in that New York Times report, you look at what they were investigating, Mueller did not go anywhere with that investigation," Karl continued. "He has been writing his report in real time through these indictments and we have seen nothing from Mueller on the central question of, was there any coordination, collusion, with the Russians in the effort to meddle in the elections? Or was there even any knowledge on the part of the president or anybody in his campaign with what the Russians were doing, there’s been no indication of that."

read more:
https://thehill.com/homenews/media/425179-abcs-karl-sources-say-mueller-report-is-almost-certain-to-be-anti-climactic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Border Security
*CNN Host Calls Out Top Democrat Over Party's Hypocrisy On Border Wall*
 
Matt Vespa
|
@mvespa1
|
Posted: Jan 14, 2019 2:56 PM
focused on having a sensible counter-offer rather than looking for any moment to stop the president. 


CNN took a break from going down its anti-Trump rabbit hole, with host Alisyn Camerota pushing back on Hoyer for his party’ stance on this whole matter. She noted that both sides want border security (or at least Democrats say they’re for it) and that Trump had moved away from a wall and would have settled for a barrier, another thing that Democrats have supported. Camerota pretty much exposed Democrats for their hypocrisy, which Hoyer responded by saying that he didn’t like Trump shutting down the government because he didn’t get what he wanted. It’s not what _he wants _though, Steny. Support for the wall has risen since the shutdown, and despite what some liberal publications have decided to deride as fake news, there is a border crisis. _The Washington Post _and _The New York Times _have reported on this. It’s a national security priority. This isn’t some pet project, and it’s not like Trumps is asking for hundreds of billions of dollars.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

AZ Sheriff: Trump Is Right. We Have A Border Crisis. We've Had One For The 31 Years Since I've Been Here


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If t and his family are given refuge in Russia will we send operatives to bring him back or worse?


...and who gets all those golf courses?  Maybe we can convert some of them into soccer training facilities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t and of course his ardent followers are all fine with Steve King and his blatant racism. After a woman was run down by a car and killed, "Fine people on both sides . . ."


Do you even know what the truth looks like?

US News
*Mitch McConnell drops the hammer on Steve King (and these libs still aren’t happy)*


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting a little bit emotional for a guy who belongs to a party that now holds all the cards.


"all"?


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AZ Sheriff: Trump Is Right. We Have A Border Crisis. We've Had One For The 31 Years Since I've Been Here


Why wasn't it taken care of in 2017?


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you even know what the truth looks like?
> 
> US News
> *Mitch McConnell drops the hammer on Steve King (and these libs still aren’t happy)*


Mitch M is the Republican leader in the Senate.  King is a member of the House of Representatives.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would never would have thought it would come down to a POTUS having to deny his collusion and employment by possibly our worst enemy . . . and no one believes him. He's squirming hard.


That's so 80s... well according to Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Mitch M is the Republican leader in the Senate.  King is a member of the House of Representatives.


What the fuck does that have to do with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Why wasn't it taken care of in 2017?


Because the republicans are a bunch of pussies, almost as bad as democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> "all"?


That is what you people have been saying for the last 2 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

*WATCH: Laura Loomer Brings Illegal Immigrants To Nancy Pelosi's Home. Pelosi Has Police Remove Them*
*Hat tip NoNo.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and who gets all those golf courses?  Maybe we can convert some of them into soccer training facilities.


He doesn't own most of the things with his name on it . . . and some of those . . .

https://www.npr.org/2018/05/02/607785452/in-the-new-york-real-estate-market-trumps-name-may-be-losing-its-luster


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you even know what the truth looks like?
> 
> US News
> *Mitch McConnell drops the hammer on Steve King (and these libs still aren’t happy)*


McConnell is a Republican.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting a little bit emotional for a guy who belongs to a party that now holds all the cards.


Typical trumpian attempting to relinquish any and all responsibility.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and who gets all those golf courses?  Maybe we can convert some of them into soccer training facilities.


https://www.bustle.com/p/how-many-hotels-does-trump-own-the-number-is-not-what-youd-think-9045784


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

https://gawker.com/a-complete-list-of-donald-trump-s-business-disasters-1764151188


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with it?


I am no longer surprised at your ignorance.  Or is that just part of your act as a troll?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

So prophetic . . .


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is what you people have been saying for the last 2 years.


Yes, because there was a Republican President and Republican majorities in both Houses of Congress.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Here's the kink in your hose, Izanomical jeanious...
> 
> New York (CNN Business)The Chinese investment boom into America has almost completely vanished.
> Foreign direct investment from China into the United States plummeted by 83% in 2018, according to a reportreleased Monday by law firm Baker McKenzie.
> ...


Oh spigot boy, no wonder your uncle laughs when I mention fries U.  Really?  The Chinese pull 5 bil in FDI and you scream Global Contagion.  Chump Change.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So prophetic . . .


Wonder if she prophescied losing to t.  Kek!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, because there was a Republican President and Republican majorities in both Houses of Congress.


And they, all but the president, don't want an archaic, middle ages technology wall either . . . they just won't always admit it (and how silly/childish an idea it is).

wall-buster


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wonder if she prophescied losing to t.  Kek!


With a little, a lot of help from his (your) friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I am no longer surprised at your ignorance.  Or is that just part of your act as a troll?


This is the brilliant post from Whiskers,

Hüsker Dü said: ↑
Seems t and of course his ardent followers are all fine with Steve King and his blatant racism. After a woman was run down by a car and killed, "Fine people on both sides . . ."

This is the brilliant post from E-reader,

espola said: ↑
Mitch M is the Republican leader in the Senate. King is a member of the House of Representatives.


Again I ask, What the fuck does his place of employment matter?
You wretch.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And they, all but the president, don't want an archaic, middle ages technology wall either . . . they just won't always admit it (and how silly/childish an idea it is).
> 
> View attachment 3805wall-buster


Border Patrol was able to defeat one of the prototype walls with one of these --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is the brilliant post from Whiskers,
> 
> Hüsker Dü said: ↑
> Seems t and of course his ardent followers are all fine with Steve King and his blatant racism. After a woman was run down by a car and killed, "Fine people on both sides . . ."
> ...


What has t said?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I think Don the Con is a pretty good adherent to Izenomics. I'm sure he lists his current "domicile" as a bank asset. No one will be shocked if when he's out of office we learn that he's take a mortgage out of Saudi on the White House. And refied with a HELOC.


He doesn’t have to list it as an asset. He just has to pay his mortgage every month.  The bank doesn’t really care what you people call your domicile.  They celebrate your net worth every time you pay them according to the amortization schedule that you agreed to.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry Izenomical genioos. You doubled down one too many times on the "domicile" is a bank asset. So now the "asset forfeiture" for the wall will have to come from Nogales Savings and loan....
> 
> You really are stupid. That's what makes you the funniest.
> 
> "Your domicile is a bank asset..." kek. Sucker.


Your monthly mortgage payment makes your domicile the banks asset no matter what I say.  Kek!  Fries U, what a deal!!


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Interesting poll results --

https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2592


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Border Patrol was able to defeat one of the prototype walls with one of these --


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting poll results --
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2592


Who did they predict would win the election in 2016?
Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With a little, a lot of help from his (your) friends.


Agree.  Gary Johnson did help.  But then again so did Comey and Sanders.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did they predict would win the election in 2016?
> Fake News.


They don't predict.  They just ask for people's opinions.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar


Breitbart didn't cover this?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting poll results --
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2592


Indeed


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your monthly mortgage payment makes your domicile the banks asset no matter what I say.  Kek!  Fries U, what a deal!!


You keep teaching that, Proffeser Iz, and your Izanomics is sure to win the Nobel this year... Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> They don't predict.  They just ask for people's opinions.


What did their poll say would win the election and why should we believe them?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He doesn’t have to list it as an asset. He just has to pay his mortgage every month.  The bank doesn’t really care what you people call your domicile.  They celebrate your net worth every time you pay them according to the amortization schedule that you agreed to.  Kek!


The best thing about Iz-con-omics, which makes it similar to Trump-con-nomics is words can mean anything you want them to, which is what puts the "con" in Iz-con-nomics. So Trump's White House "domicile" can be a Deutsche Bank asset! Fabulous. Now, is Trump someone's asset, that's the fun question!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Breitbart didn't cover this?


Yes, Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You keep teaching that, Proffeser Iz, and your Izanomics is sure to win the Nobel this year... Sucker.


No need to teach it.  It comes out of your account every month.  Kek!


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did their poll say would win the election and why should we believe them?


What basis do you have for not believing them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The best thing about Iz-con-omics, which makes it similar to Trump-con-nomics is words can mean anything you want them to, which is what puts the "con" in Iz-con-nomics. So Trump's White House "domicile" can be a Deutsche Bank asset! Fabulous. Now, is Trump someone's asset, that's the fun question!


Maybe he’s like messy’s equity.  Kek!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe he’s like messy’s equity.  Kek!


I'm sure it is, since you make words mean whatever you want them to mean...

Maybe Messy's equity is a Paulie Walnuts 7 months in jail, or Ivanka's silicone bags. Who knows? Iz-symantics goes with Iz-con-omics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm sure it is, since you make words mean whatever you want them to mean...
> 
> Maybe Messy's equity is a Paulie Walnuts 7 months in jail, or Ivanka's silicone bags. Who knows? Iz-symantics goes with Iz-con-omics.


Fries U, what a deal.  Where the word equity confuses.  Kek!  Nice shotgun you have there.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No need to teach it.  It comes out of your account every month.  Kek!


Real estate loan payments? They come out of a few accounts each month. 

Yet, neither my primary "domicile," my second "domicile" nor my rental "domiciles" are listed by any bank as assets. How can that be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Real estate loan payments? They come out of a few accounts each month.
> 
> Yet, neither my primary "domicile," my second "domicile" nor my rental "domiciles" are listed by any bank as assets. How can that be?


That’s called, not having a loan from a bank.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s called, not having a loan from a bank.


Uh... no.

Try again Iz-con-omics.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm sure it is, since you make words mean whatever you want them to mean...
> 
> Maybe Messy's equity is a Paulie Walnuts 7 months in jail, or Ivanka's silicone bags. Who knows? Iz-symantics goes with Iz-con-omics.


You mean Legends...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

It is impossible to pass opioids between steel slats. It is physically impossible to push a substance that can be injected into your veins with a hypodermic needle through the space between steel wall slats. Period.

I just want you all to know that.

Also, a bank has your "domicile" listed on their balance sheet under assets... Period.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Because some of us have children in, or soon to be in, college, and may actually be serious about money, public service announcement:

If you "own" "real estate" outside your "primary domicile" and it is not "owned" by a "registered business" or reported on your Sched E, do NOT take what you learned in your Iz-CON-omics course when you are filling out your Fafsa and say "this Tahoe ski cabin is not MY asset, it is the bank's asset..." or you will be doing it wrong (and technically committing fraud, although making shit up on federal forms seems to be fine in the current administration.) List it as an asset.

End of public service announcement.

Now, back to Bruddah Iz and his Rich Iz, Poor Iz, No health Care Iz TED talk...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... no.
> 
> Try again Iz-con-omics.


So the cash flows away from you each month.  Kek!  Now I know where messy gets it from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Because some of us have children in, or soon to be in, college, and may actually be serious about money, public service announcement:
> 
> If you "own" "real estate" outside your "primary domicile" and it is not "owned" by a "registered business" or reported on your Sched E, do NOT take what you learned in your Iz-CON-omics course when you are filling out your Fafsa and say "this Tahoe ski cabin is not MY asset, it is the bank's asset..." or you will be doing it wrong (and technically committing fraud, although making shit up on federal forms seems to be fine in the current administration.) List it as an asset.
> 
> ...


Agree.  If it’s an asset you’ll know it.  It’s called net income.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It is impossible to pass opioids between steel slats. It is physically impossible to push a substance that can be injected into your veins with a hypodermic needle through the space between steel wall slats. Period.
> 
> I just want you all to know that.
> 
> Also, a bank has your "domicile" listed on their balance sheet under assets... Period.


You’re really pushing Fries U.  Your uncle said you would.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  If it’s an asset you’ll know it.  It’s called net income.


Just because you read it in an airport be-a-rich-daddy book does not make it the correct use of language.

Your 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 100th "domicile" - if you bought it as opposed to renting it from someone else - is YOUR asset, regardless of "net income." You could have net income of 0 or -450,000 a month, and if a form asks you to list your assets, you will list your "domicile" if you care about filling out the form correctly.

Net income has nothing to do with assets. Fixed assets, in general, produce no net income until they are sold - at which point - ironically, they are no longer your asset but now have produced net income... Oh. My. God!

So don't be like Bruddah. Don't pretend to be an economicalish jeanius by using actually financial and accounting words the way some guy who is becoming a rich-dad on your nickel uses them. Use them the correct way. That way you won't have to revise your federal forms 100 times like Crooked Jared.

I helped a business partner fill out her FAFSA today. Tip: From what we read, your principal "domicile" does not need to be listed as an asset to be considered in your Fafsa, but any other "domiciles" you own, including vacation house and perhaps rentals, depending on how you hold them, have to be listed. If you hold rental property in an LLC or CA corp, and report it on a schedule E you can probably call it a "business" but if you only air BnB it a few times, use it yourself, pay upkeep out of commingled personal funds, you probably should list it as a personal asset.

Another friendly PSA from your friend Friesland


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Are all these lefty candidates narcissistic?
 
It’s ON! Kamala Harris sees Elizabeth Warren’s ‘I’m gonna get me a beer’ video and raises her one ‘Gettin’ down just for the funk of it’
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/01/14/its-on-kamala-harris-sees-elizabeth-warrens-im-gonna-get-me-a-beer-video-and-raises-her-one-gettin-down-just-for-the-funk-of-it/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjB1tDz5-_fAhWn64MKHX2kABAQlO8DMAF6BAgLEAk&usg=AOvVaw3lJWVQ3_wo8mLUMrGd49Ly&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Does anyone think whitey has a chance to get the Democrat nomination?

Julián Castro throws his sombrero in the ring
JANUARY 15, 2019
Judging by his campaign launch and his “rise” in the party hierarchy before that, Castro is positioning himself as a master of the art of extreme iden...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/julian_castro_throws_his_sombrero_in_the_ring.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration doing?
55 Men Arrested over Alleged Child Sex Abuse in Yorkshire, England
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/15/55-men-arrested-alleged-child-sex-abuse-yorkshire-england/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjygOLv_e_fAhU1GTQIHepNBgEQlO8DMAJ6BAgMEA0&usg=AOvVaw3k88FxPIpw04mVfi9i4MH2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*PHOTOS: From Vatican Walls to Obama’s Fence, 20 Barriers Around the World*

As President Trump requests full funding for a border wall along the United States-Mexico border, elected Democrats continue to claim that walls are “immoral” and “racist.” 

7,169


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are all these lefty candidates narcissistic?
> View attachment 3807
> It’s ON! Kamala Harris sees Elizabeth Warren’s ‘I’m gonna get me a beer’ video and raises her one ‘Gettin’ down just for the funk of it’
> 7 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/01/14/its-on-kamala-harris-sees-elizabeth-warrens-im-gonna-get-me-a-beer-video-and-raises-her-one-gettin-down-just-for-the-funk-of-it/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjB1tDz5-_fAhWn64MKHX2kABAQlO8DMAF6BAgLEAk&usg=AOvVaw3lJWVQ3_wo8mLUMrGd49Ly&ampcf=1


"I still like beer."  -- Pre-Justice Kavanaugh


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does anyone think whitey has a chance to get the Democrat nomination?
> 
> Julián Castro throws his sombrero in the ring
> JANUARY 15, 2019
> ...


Didn't you recently post that Mexican is not a race?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't you recently post that Mexican is not a race?


Sure, why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

espola said:


> "I still like beer."  -- Pre-Justice Kavanaugh


I must of missed that staged video of the latest Supreme.


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I must of missed that staged video of the latest Supreme.


Senate testimony --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just because you read it in an airport be-a-rich-daddy book does not make it the correct use of language.
> 
> Your 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 100th "domicile" - if you bought it as opposed to renting it from someone else - is YOUR asset, regardless of "net income." You could have net income of 0 or -450,000 a month, and if a form asks you to list your assets, you will list your "domicile" if you care about filling out the form correctly.
> 
> ...


You’re a little late on the realization that we’ve been using the language of finance.  All you people need to know is that your home loan is not a liability for the bank.  Your first clue would be your monthly payment to.  Rental properties are also often an asset and a liability.  But again, not a liability for the bank.  No amount of Airport reading will convey that fact better than cash flowing to the bank from the borrower monthly.  What FAFSA wants, FAFSA gets...... if you want to qualify.  Net Worth assets and Net income from assets are not the same.  Personal Finance and business finance is not the same.  Wage income and investment income is not the same.  You have a business partner that can’t fill out a FAFSA form without your help?  Fries U grads. What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

espola said:


> "I still like beer."  -- Pre-Justice Kavanaugh


He owns a brewery.  An asset if you prefer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*STUDY: Trump TV News 90% Negative in 2018...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

The party of old,


US News
*Sen. Dianne Feinstein already lying about AG nominee Bill Barr; Bonus: Anti-Mueller narrative BUSTED*


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

What’s great is that the new AG doesn’t view the Mueller investigation as a witch hunt. Mr. Trump has problems...which he’s trying to cover up with all the shutdown noise. LOL.


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2019)

Interesting -- AG nominee Barr discloses that he is incompetent for the job -- “I have not personally researched Emoluments Clause. I can’t tell you what it says at this point.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Breitbart London  @BreitbartLondon 




Brazil: Bolsonaro to Extradite Italy’s ‘Red Terrorist’ Given Asylum Under Socialists https://www.breitbart.com/latin-america/2018/11/08/brazil-bolsonaro-to-extradite-italys-red-terrorist-given-asylum-under-socialists/ …


 82 
10:50 AM - Nov 8, 2018
T
[URL='https://t.co/pf7jp0PDgl']  

*Brazil: Bolsonaro to Extradite Italy's 'Red Terrorist' Cesare Battisti*
Brazil's Jair Bolsonaro claimed he would do "everything legally in my power" to authorize extradition of Italian terrorist Cesare Battisti.

breitbart.com[/URL]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*Ex-Trump Attorney: Rosenstein, Comey, Mueller, McCabe Didn’t ‘Sincerely Believe’ Russia Conspiracy*
620


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*Trump: U.S. Will ‘Devastate’ Turkey Economically If It Attacks Kurds*
129


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ex-Trump Attorney: Rosenstein, Comey, Mueller, McCabe Didn’t ‘Sincerely Believe’ Russia Conspiracy*
> 620


Is that what an “ex-Trump attorney” said? Huge news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration doing?

*Afghan Migrant Arrested After 87-year-old Woman Brutally Killed*
EmailTwitter






BORIS ROESSLER/AFP/Getty Images
15 Jan 2019183

2:05
*Police in the German city of Jena have arrested a 23-year-old asylum seeker from Afghanistan following the discovery of the body of an 87-year-old German woman believed to have been murdered.*
The body of the German pensioner was discovered on Saturday morning in a cellar in Jena-Winzerla with police believing the woman had been murdered. An arrest warrant was drawn up on Sunday evening with police managing to arrest the 23-year-old Afghan migrant, a neighbour of the woman according to _Thüringer Allgemeine_.


Police spokesman Patrick Martin commented on the case to German tabloid _Bild_, saying: “The way in which the woman died is currently being determined in one section. Also, it must be clarified whether and what involvement the suspect had in the homicidal offence.”

The 87-year-old had been missing for two days prior to the discovery of her body as her relatives had previously turned to the police for help in finding her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration going?
55 Men Arrested over Alleged Child Sex Abuse in Yorkshire, England


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re a little late on the realization that we’ve been using the language of finance.  All you people need to know is that your home loan is not a liability for the bank.  Your first clue would be your monthly payment to.  Rental properties are also often an asset and a liability.  But again, not a liability for the bank.  No amount of Airport reading will convey that fact better than cash flowing to the bank from the borrower monthly.  What FAFSA wants, FAFSA gets...... if you want to qualify.  Net Worth assets and Net income from assets are not the same.  Personal Finance and business finance is not the same.  Wage income and investment income is not the same.  You have a business partner that can’t fill out a FAFSA form without your help?  Fries U grads. What a deal.


This is maybe the best one yet. “...your home loan is not a liability for the bank.” Very good, Izzy! It’s actually an asset for the bank! Did you know that owning debt is an asset? Having a debt obligation is a liability. Basic stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> This is maybe the best one yet. “...your home loan is not a liability for the bank.” Very good, Izzy! It’s actually an asset for the bank! Did you know that owning debt is an asset? Having a debt obligation is a liability. Basic stuff.


Fries U, what a deal.  So basic that you missed it.  You really shouldn’t wander away from Net Worth arguments.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re a little late on the realization that we’ve been using the language of finance.  All you people need to know is that your home loan is not a liability for the bank.  Your first clue would be your monthly payment to.  Rental properties are also often an asset and a liability.  But again, not a liability for the bank.  No amount of Airport reading will convey that fact better than cash flowing to the bank from the borrower monthly.  What FAFSA wants, FAFSA gets...... if you want to qualify.  Net Worth assets and Net income from assets are not the same.  Personal Finance and business finance is not the same.  Wage income and investment income is not the same.  You have a business partner that can’t fill out a FAFSA form without your help?  Fries U grads. What a deal.


None of this dim-bulb word salad tells us where, on the bank balance sheet, they list your "domicile" as their asset.

It does not tell you this because there is NO place on a bank balance sheet where your "domicile" is listed as "their asset." If they list a "domicile" as a bank asset it is because it is no longer your asset.

Iz just says stupid shit cause it makes him think he seems smart.

Do this: Call your bank. Ask where your "domicile" is listed under their "bank assets."

The idea that "assets" only include "assets that produce cash flow" is made up by a guy who wants to sell books. It is not what it means. Company books, personal books, bank books, all sorts of books list tons of assets that do not produce cash flow.

The stupidity of talking about "domiciles" as "bank assets" when you mean "mortgage" is just Iziotic word games, and not true on top of it.

Now, tell us about that Fed printing press. Where do they keep it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't you recently post that Mexican is not a race?


You are corresponding with a person who has no integrity whatsoever, he will just lie, change his story, claim you are wrong and then claim victory. It's what they do, dizzy, lil' ho, bear, multi, no-brains even the ex-plumber had taken it up, it's just who they are, trolls.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are corresponding with a person who has no integrity whatsoever, he will just lie, change his story, claim you are wrong and then claim victory. It's what they do, dizzy, lil' ho, bear, multi, no-brains even the ex-plumber had taken it up, it's just who they are, trolls.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> None of this dim-bulb word salad tells us where, on the bank balance sheet, they list your "domicile" as their asset.
> 
> It does not tell you this because there is NO place on a bank balance sheet where your "domicile" is listed as "their asset." If they list a "domicile" as a bank asset it is because it is no longer your asset.
> 
> ...


Poor Iz inhabits a very small world in his cubicle. You’re way too fancy for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> None of this dim-bulb word salad tells us where, on the bank balance sheet, they list your "domicile" as their asset.
> 
> It does not tell you this because there is NO place on a bank balance sheet where your "domicile" is listed as "their asset." If they list a "domicile" as a bank asset it is because it is no longer your asset.
> 
> ...


You should be ashamed of yourself trying to hold a half-wit, t-sucker accountable for anything! It's a wonder if dizzy can even tie his shoes no less make sense . . . must be slip-ons or utilize velcro.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 15, 2019)

Good day to buy some Cornwall cottages if you're so inclined... Or perhaps a small footie club.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U, what a deal.  So basic that you missed it.  You really shouldn’t wander away from Net Worth arguments.


Did you know that net worth is assets minus liabilities? Again, basic stuff. 
When you learn what an “asset” and a “liability” are, you can calculate it. I’m guessing it won’t be an issue for you, though.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you know that net worth is assets minus liabilities? Again, basic stuff.
> When you learn what an “asset” and a “liability” are, you can calculate it. I’m guessing it won’t be an issue for you, though.



*Did you know your posts resemble Asshats + Liberalitis....which equals the sum total*
*of Cryin Chuck + Nasty Nancy's Intelligence.....*
*What is that total you ask.....*
*Why sure " Messy " Financial I'll give it to you....*

*It equals......ready ?*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

WATCH: Clemson QB Loved Trump’s Fast Food Feast


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Breaking News
FED BEING INVESTIGATED
*Comey FBI’s top lawyer subject of criminal leak investigation, documents reveal*


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Breaking News
> FED BEING INVESTIGATED
> *Comey FBI’s top lawyer subject of criminal leak investigation, documents reveal*











*The Lincoln Hangings.............*
*Now it's time to start with these current Treasonous individuals.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The Lincoln Hangings.............*
> *Now it's time to start with these current Treasonous individuals.*


What an embarrassment Obama was and is.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What an embarrassment Obama was and is.


You seem to be having trouble sticking with the plot. 
The federal government has a special prosecutor investigating the Russian influence on the last presidential election. So far, several of President Trump's closest associates have been convicted and even jailed. The prosecutor, Robert Mueller, was endorsed again today by President Trump's choice for Attorney General (the last Attorney General, Jeff Sessions, recused himself from the investigation because of certain "Russian contacts" that he had previously engaged in). 
The report has not been issued yet.
Should be a doozy.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 15, 2019)

Racist Sterno Joe is just salty because his idol Steve "Racist Sterno" King is getting his pasty okole kicked...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem to be having trouble sticking with the plot.
> The federal government has a special prosecutor investigating the Russian influence on the last presidential election. So far, several of President Trump's closest associates have been convicted and even jailed. The prosecutor, Robert Mueller, was endorsed again today by President Trump's choice for Attorney General (the last Attorney General, Jeff Sessions, recused himself from the investigation because of certain "Russian contacts" that he had previously engaged in).
> The report has not been issued yet.
> Should be a doozy.


What does that have to do with the Krooked Kenyan?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Racist Sterno Joe is just salty because his idol Steve "Racist Sterno" King is getting his pasty okole kicked...


Didn't you read this?
How about that market rally?
*'Completely mischaracterized'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*Victims of Illegal Immigration Storm Nancy Pelosi’s Office

Chant ’Build the Wall’*

Angel families, American victims of crimes committed by illegal aliens, marched on Capitol Hill and Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s office Tuesday, along with legislators and Women for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Racist Sterno Joe is just salty because his idol Steve "Racist Sterno" King is getting his pasty okole kicked...



*The Left Must Stop Conflating Conservatism With Racism. The Right Must Not Defend Something Just Because The Left Attacks It. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> None of this dim-bulb word salad tells us where, on the bank balance sheet, they list your "domicile" as their asset.
> 
> It does not tell you this because there is NO place on a bank balance sheet where your "domicile" is listed as "their asset." If they list a "domicile" as a bank asset it is because it is no longer your asset.
> 
> ...


In a secure place.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself trying to hold a half-wit, t-sucker accountable for anything! It's a wonder if dizzy can even tie his shoes no less make sense . . . must be slip-ons or utilize velcro.


Lol!  The adults are talking.  Run along Whiskers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor Iz inhabits a very small world in his cubicle. You’re way too fancy for him.


Fancy Fries U!  What a deal.  I see where you get your finance acumen from as you pay double digit interest  payments every month.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem to be having trouble sticking with the plot.
> The federal government has a special prosecutor investigating the Russian influence on the last presidential election. So far, several of President Trump's closest associates have been convicted and even jailed. The prosecutor, Robert Mueller, was endorsed again today by President Trump's choice for Attorney General (the last Attorney General, Jeff Sessions, recused himself from the investigation because of certain "Russian contacts" that he had previously engaged in).
> The report has not been issued yet.
> Should be a doozy.


How many votes did the Russians steal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you know that net worth is assets minus liabilities? Again, basic stuff.
> When you learn what an “asset” and a “liability” are, you can calculate it. I’m guessing it won’t be an issue for you, though.


Same outcome.  No net income.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem to be having trouble sticking with the plot.
> The federal government has a special prosecutor investigating the Russian influence on the last presidential election. So far, several of President Trump's closest associates have been convicted and even jailed. The prosecutor, Robert Mueller, was endorsed again today by President Trump's choice for Attorney General (the last Attorney General, Jeff Sessions, recused himself from the investigation because of certain "Russian contacts" that he had previously engaged in).
> The report has not been issued yet.
> Should be a doozy.


Obama was an American, American dream personified actually, that pisses lil' ho and his fellow bullshitvics off. They prefer Putin and his puppet show.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama was an American, American dream personified actually, that pisses lil' ho and his fellow bullshitvics off. They prefer Putin and his puppet show.


They are soooo jealous that the black guy who smokes weed accomplished so much more than their entire family lines combined! They should be proud to live in a country where that can happen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

Seems that t attempted to serve cold stale junk food to the Clemson squad, what a fucking joke t is, a bad joke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

Top of Putin's wish list, break up NATO . . . things t has said he wants to do, leave NATO. Puppet.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you read this?
> How about that market rally?
> *'Completely mischaracterized'...*


When Liz Cheney says you're racist, you are stone-MFing-cold, pointy-hood-wearing, ketchup-tossing, red-lining, Trump-level racist.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The Left Must Stop Conflating Conservatism With Racism. The Right Must Not Defend Something Just Because The Left Attacks It. *


How to spot a racist. Look for Racist Sterno Joe, or Steve King - signed Senator Liz Cheney.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When Liz Cheney says you're racist, you are stone-MFing-cold, pointy-hood-wearing, ketchup-tossing, red-lining, Trump-level racist.


And McConnell says he’s racist and Kevin McCarthy says he’s racist...


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> And McConnell says he’s racist and Kevin McCarthy says he’s racist...


King is done. Not enough racists with any power to protect him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> They are soooo jealous that the black guy who smokes weed accomplished so much more than their entire family lines combined! They should be proud to live in a country where that can happen.


Why do you call.him black when he is a mostly white? Does it make you feel better in living with your white privilege? Does it make you feel more progressive? Does it make you look stupid? 
Yes it does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama was an American, American dream personified actually, that pisses lil' ho and his fellow bullshitvics off. They prefer Putin and his puppet show.


Easy Viskers Rattivitch


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Top of Putin's wish list, break up NATO . . . things t has said he wants to do, leave NATO. Puppet.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you call.him black when he is a mostly white? Does it make you feel better in living with your white privilege? Does it make you feel more progressive? Does it make you look stupid?
> Yes it does.


Got it. Thanks for letting me know that Obama isn’t black.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 15, 2019)

When Kevin McCarthy says you're racist you are confederate-flag-tattoo, hand-smell-like-fire-starter, Bannon's-too-libby, no-you-can't-use-the-bathroom Racist.


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Top of Putin's wish list, break up NATO . . . things t has said he wants to do, leave NATO. Puppet.


Is Putin happy or sad that t has shut down essential security elements of the US government?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Got it. Thanks for letting me know that Obama isn’t black.


No answer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When Liz Cheney says you're racist, you are stone-MFing-cold, pointy-hood-wearing, ketchup-tossing, red-lining, Trump-level racist.


I am sure you are right on this one since you've been wrong on almost everything else, but what did he say that's racist?


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No answer?


Hey bud...the inability to identify black people or racist statements is not something you can fix on this forum. Sorry man...but it's good you're trying!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey bud...the inability to identify black people or racist statements is not something you can fix on this forum. Sorry man...but it's good you're trying!


It's a simple question, maybe legend should give it a try?
In the Kenyan's case I believe it's called political expediency, you must be driven by the crowd.
Group think, yeah, that's it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Got it. Thanks for letting me know that Obama isn’t black.


Obama is black when he wants to be and white when he needs to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Entertainment
*CNN star ties white supremacy remarks to Trump’s Warren attacks*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*Rasmussen Poll: Nearly 6-in-10 Swing Voters Say Wall Not ‘Immoral’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

8x-Deportee Accused of Trafficking $850k in Meth, Cocaine


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*Populism works.*

Asylum Claims Up 22% France, Down in Populist Countries


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Ghetto Girl

*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez just used a phrase that you have to look up on Urban Dictionary to understand and yes, it’s REALLY bad *
Posted at 9:49 am on January 16, 2019 by Greg P.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

In an interview with the Washington Post, celebrity Democratic socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez used the phrase “run train” to describe her plans over the next two years in Congress:
In case you are not aware of the meaning of “run train,” Urban Dictionary defines it as a “gangbang“:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ghetto Girl
> 
> *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez just used a phrase that you have to look up on Urban Dictionary to understand and yes, it’s REALLY bad *
> Posted at 9:49 am on January 16, 2019 by Greg P.
> ...


Trump wanna be’s lettin’ there mouths run train.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump wanna be’s lettin’ there mouths run train.


Just sit back and let em run train on each other.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama is black when he wants to be and white when he needs to be.


The personal jealousy you show toward Obama is so weird.
Have you seen him shoot the “J?” Black, for sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The personal jealousy you show toward Obama is so weird.
> Have you seen him shoot the “J?” Black, for sure.


Racist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just sit back and let em run train on each other.


Shhhhh!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shhhhh!


That must be the reason they are the tranny party.
Can't go wrong. LoL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The personal jealousy you show toward Obama is so weird.
> Have you seen him shoot the “J?” Black, for sure.


Have you seen his wife? I think she could guard Shaq.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Smart power.

*Women caught twerking atop SUV on crowded interstate...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

I think this is #3,000.001,

Another Noncitizen Indicted for Voter Fraud in TX


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Did you read about Manafort today? This investigation is getting more interesting every day. And I like what new AG nominee Barr has to say about Mueller and the investigation. 'murican Justice!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you read about Manafort today? This investigation is getting more interesting every day. And I like what new AG nominee Barr has to say about Mueller and the investigation. 'murican Justice!


Yawn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn.


Hate to see these kids getting disappointed day after day.
The girl that cried wolf.


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem to be having trouble sticking with the plot.
> The federal government has a special prosecutor investigating the Russian influence on the last presidential election. So far, several of President Trump's closest associates have been convicted and even jailed. The prosecutor, Robert Mueller, was endorsed again today by President Trump's choice for Attorney General (the last Attorney General, Jeff Sessions, recused himself from the investigation because of certain "Russian contacts" that he had previously engaged in).
> The report has not been issued yet.
> Should be a doozy.



*You're not Bright " Messy " Financial.......The President PICKED him !*

*The Democrats are lapping up his " Generic " responses......*

*Mueller is a DIRTY COP, just because Barr knows him personally doesn't mean Shitbag *
*Mueller gets a " Get Out Of Jail Free " card.....He's Filthy and everyone Knows it.*
*All of these are " Process " crimes, damn near everyone of these individuals was set up*
*through a perjury trap or committed crimes under HIS watch as FBI director and he*
*used those " Old " crimes to drag their names and TRUMP in the mud.......*

*He will pay for what he's done to this Country !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ghetto Girl
> 
> *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez just used a phrase that you have to look up on Urban Dictionary to understand and yes, it’s REALLY bad *
> Posted at 9:49 am on January 16, 2019 by Greg P.
> ...



*" Sandy " is a Communist !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to The USA,
*Remains of 127 dead migrants recovered in AZ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*Schiff hiring full-time team to investigate Russia connections...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Schiff hiring full-time team to investigate Russia connections...*


Does Mueller know about this?
James Comey involved? Peter Strzok? McCabe?


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Schiff hiring full-time team to investigate Russia connections...*


*" Schiff " for brains is trying to set up distractions so when the TRUTH comes out about*
*what he and ED BUCK did at the Standard Hotel the public MIGHT not see it in the News !*

*Ed Buck the Democratic Financial Donor to HRC and Adam Schiff just KILLED his*
*second Black Male Prostitute in his apartment !*

*The " Convenient " death of the primary  individuals who ran the Standard Hotel in a *
*helicopter crash was soooooo beyond suspicious, Adam Schiff for brains is up to his neck*
*in controversy.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does Mueller know about this?
> James Comey involved? Peter Strzok? McCabe?


I was thinking that they might know Mueller hasn't found much so they will just double check.
Doing the peoples business.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was thinking that they might know Mueller hasn't found much so they will just double check.
> Doing the peoples business.


Elections have consequences. The people have spoken. This is what we want. I hope they get his tax returns...that should really help move this along.


----------



## Booter (Jan 16, 2019)

*Trump Summons Thousands Back to Work Without Pay as Shutdown Drags On*

It looks like fat Don the Con Chump is going to have to eat those leftover Big Macs all by himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Anyone else notice the rally today?
Where is the coward?


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump Summons Thousands Back to Work Without Pay as Shutdown Drags On*
> 
> It looks like fat Don the Con Chump is going to have to eat those leftover Big Macs all by himself.


*There was zero left overs......Clemson was a hungry group.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Elections have consequences. The people have spoken. This is what we want. I hope they get his tax returns...that should really help move this along.



*Pelosi and Co. are in for a Huge surprise !*

*What they and the RHINOS did to Rep Steven King is going to *
*destroy them !*

*Rep Steven King is no more a " White " Supremacist/Nationalist*
*than Spola is an Honest Poster on this Forum and NEVER stole*
*a single Golf Ball !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Elections have consequences. The people have spoken. This is what we want. I hope they get his tax returns...that should really help move this along.


So what's you're excuse? Trump won..


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So what's you're excuse? Trump won..


More people voted against him than for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

Could someone tell the White House that ISIS is alive and killing our soldiers?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/c/pence-declares-isis-has-been-defeated-hours-after-reported-fatal-syria-blast/vp-BBSkQOa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Pelosi and Co. are in for a Huge surprise !*
> 
> *What they and the RHINOS did to Rep Steven King is going to *
> *destroy them !*
> ...


WTF are you hyperventilating about now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could someone tell the White House that ISIS is alive and killing our soldiers?
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/c/pence-declares-isis-has-been-defeated-hours-after-reported-fatal-syria-blast/vp-BBSkQOa


MSN? No wonder you're such a bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

"NO COLLUSION! NO COLLUSION! . . . please believe me!"


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So what's you're excuse? Trump won..


this last election was a very loud statement about what the people want. 8.6 million more voted for Dems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> this last election was a very loud statement about what the people want. 8.6 million more voted for Dems.


Herd mentality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Herd mentality.


Yeah, but you're a parrot and a dumb one at that, so . . .


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2019)

"I never said there was no collusion" -- R. Giuliani, today.


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "NO COLLUSION! NO COLLUSION! . . . please believe me!"



*Yeah.....that is correct Rodent Testicle !*
*No Collusion with Donald J. Trump.*

*The Collusion is with the Clinton's, Pelosi and Feinstein.......*

*Here's an FBI File on Nancy Pelosi's Rat Bastard Mafia connected Father !*
*She thinks she's going to treat the POTUS like her father did people in Baltimore......Fat Chance.*
*She's got anther thing coming !*

https://bitterqueen.typepad.com/friends_of_ours/2015/07/fbi-files-congresswoman-nancy-pelosis-father-thomas-dalesandro-jr-was-constant-companion-of-notoriou.html


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF are you hyperventilating about now?


*Off you go........clean that little tool box the bottom 50 % botched up and gave you such anger....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Herd mentality.


There's that pesky groupthink again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could someone tell the White House that ISIS is alive and killing our soldiers?
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/c/pence-declares-isis-has-been-defeated-hours-after-reported-fatal-syria-blast/vp-BBSkQOa


Our?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you are right on this one since you've been wrong on almost everything else, but what did he say that's racist?


Aw Racist Sterno Joe, you're so cute when your out of wood alcohol...

And Rudy?! D'ya hear Rudy?

Steve King is and has been a clear, explicit racist for years.

And there was a Chuck C. Anti-semite dickhead Johnson sighting with the GOP today too.

Them Repubs just can't go too long with doing a racism.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you are right on this one since you've been wrong on almost everything else, but what did he say that's racist?


Ask Liz Cheney! lulz.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow !! 

Changing stories of @realDonaldTrump team:


-No contacts with Russia 

-Some contacts but only about adoption

-Lots of contacts but no crimes

-Crimes, but no collusion

-Collusion, but Trump didn't know


Based on this progression, the next defense is "it's technically not treason.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Herd mentality.


We woke up. When you learn more and more evidence that trump is a Russian asset, we will have more fun. Today Giuliani started to admit that his “team” colluded. Good stuff!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 16, 2019)

12 murdered in Manbij - 4 US service persons. Kurds and allied arabs. A town the liberated at great cost over a year ago, and when the Turks cut them off via operation Euphrates they turned south and fought their way down to Raqqa.

So, there you go...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does Mueller know about this?
> James Comey involved? Peter Strzok? McCabe?


I hope he's talking to all them.  He is a very smart and level-headed prosecutor.  It will be interesting to read his report.

He's a very nice man, as well. Good dad.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I hope he's talking to all them.  He is a very smart and level-headed prosecutor.  It will be interesting to read his report.
> 
> He's a very nice man, as well. Good dad.


Fortunately, the new AG nominee seems to agree. He made sure to inform Congress of his high regard for Mueller and knowledge that this is not a “hoax” or a “witch hunt” and the investigation should be permitted to proceed until completion.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> 12 murdered in Manbij - 4 US service persons. Kurds and allied arabs. A town the liberated at great cost over a year ago, and when the Turks cut them off via operation Euphrates they turned south and fought their way down to Raqqa.
> 
> So, there you go...


Wait, I heard ISIS claimed the attack...but didn’t our president just tell us we defeated them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, but you're a parrot and a dumb one at that, so . . .


There now Whiskers.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Schiff " for brains is trying to set up distractions so when the TRUTH comes out about*
> *what he and ED BUCK did at the Standard Hotel the public MIGHT not see it in the News !*
> 
> *Ed Buck the Democratic Financial Donor to HRC and Adam Schiff just KILLED his*
> ...


Your clear and concise summaries of current events make you a very credible source, every time. Are you a stringer for a news organization? You’re so on it, my man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could someone tell the White House that ISIS is alive and killing our soldiers?
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/c/pence-declares-isis-has-been-defeated-hours-after-reported-fatal-syria-blast/vp-BBSkQOa


Can someone tell Congress to authorize our presence there?  You chicken hawks crack me up.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Can someone tell Congress to authorize our presence there?  You chicken hawks crack me up.


Why? The president said we won and that’s why we are leaving. You don’t believe him, is that what you’re saying?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> We woke up. When you learn more and more evidence that trump is a Russian asset, we will have more fun. Today Giuliani started to admit that his “team” colluded. Good stuff!


Be even better when they tell us how many votes were colluded.  Kek!  You’re gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Be even better when they tell us how many votes were colluded.  Kek!  You’re gonna need a bigger boat.


You’ll probably be disappointed. But the report will be very interesting. I thought what Giuliani said today was interesting...he said that Trunp’s team colluded, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Why? The president said we won and that’s why we are leaving. You don’t believe him, is that what you’re saying?


Because it wasn’t authorized by Congress when Obama sent them.  They makes your second question irrelevant.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because it wasn’t authorized by Congress when Obama sent them.  They makes your second question irrelevant.


The president says we won. No more isis. He’s pulling out. He’s commander in chief. If you don’t respect his views, that’s your problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You’ll probably be disappointed. But the report will be very interesting. I thought what Giuliani said today was interesting...he said that Trunp’s team colluded, right?


I’ve been disappointed by the lack of information regarding votes stolen by the russians.  Because that’s when it really gets fun.  We Get to find out what a fine candidate hillary was had the russians not meddled vs. how comey and sanders ruined her chances in her own party.  Collusion would convolute itself.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ve been disappointed by the lack of information regarding votes stolen by the russians.  Because that’s when it really gets fun.  We Get to find out what a fine candidate hillary was had the russians not meddled vs. how comey and sanders ruined her chances in her own party.  Collusion would convolute itself.


I hope you find satisfaction, but maybe that’s a different investigation that you can mount. So now you have two things to lobby Congress about! A declaration of war on Syria (did I get that right?) and an investigation seeking the number of votes stolen by Russians. Good luck! For myself, I’m eagerly awaiting the results of special prosecutor Mueller’s investigation to be revealed!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The president says we won. No more isis. He’s pulling out. He’s commander in chief. If you don’t respect his views, that’s your problem.


No.  It is the Blue Waves problem.  At least the Blue Wave is smart enough to not fight T on this.  Chicken Hawk dems hungry for more dead soldiers and CINC wanting to bring his troops home prior to the 2020 election.  Save money, save lives.  Checkmate.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  It is the Blue Waves problem.  At least the Blue Wave is smart enough to not fight T on this.  Chicken Hawk dems hungry for more dead soldiers and CINC wanting to bring his troops home prior to the 2020 election.  Save money, save lives.  Checkmate.


But you asked if someone could have congress declare war. But really you don’t want that and you’re happy he pulled out. Got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I hope you find satisfaction, but maybe that’s a different investigation that you can mount. So now you have two things to lobby Congress about! A declaration of war on Syria (did I get that right?) and an investigation seeking the number of votes stolen by Russians. Good luck! For myself, I’m eagerly awaiting the results of special prosecutor Mueller’s investigation to be revealed!


Me too.  In the end Collusion will convolute itself.  Just like you do real estate finance when you stumbled on your collateralized debt, making my asset point without realizing it.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> But you asked if someone could have congress declare war. But really you don’t want that and you’re happy he pulled out. Got it.


Nope.  Go back and read.  Never mentioned war.  This is why finance challenges you.  You don’t read and comprehend.  Fries U, what a deal!!  But I am glad CINC made that decision.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope.  Go back and read.  Never mentioned war.  This is why finance challenges you.  You don’t read and comprehend.  Fries U, what a deal!!


Only an idiot would suggest that congress needs to “authorize our presence” somewhere if you didn’t mean war. But of course, one did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Only an idiot would suggest that congress needs to “authorize our presence” somewhere if you didn’t mean war. But of course, one did.


And again.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And again.


I will turn in hoping that you get congress to “authorize our presence” somewhere, as you suggest, and that you learn how many votes the Russians stole. 
And I will awake eager to learn about tomorrow’s trump news...whether Christie refers again to all the “grifters” around him, or Barr assuring us that Mueller is a good man whose investigation should continue, or more news showing that Trump is promoting Russian national interests. So far, so good!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I will turn in hoping that you get congress to “authorize our presence” somewhere, as you suggest, and that you learn how many votes the Russians stole.
> And I will awake eager to learn about tomorrow’s trump news...whether Christie refers again to all the “grifters” around him, or Barr assuring us that Mueller is a good man whose investigation should continue, or more news showing that Trump is promoting Russian national interests. So far, so good!


Fortunately, the Blue Wave is not trying to look like the War Party this close to elections.  So no authorization will be forthcoming and bringing the troops home from an unauthorized presence is not a bad thing politically.  Especially after the bombing today.  None of us have sons there, mahalo ke akua.  Let’s bring’em home.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 16, 2019)

When even Sarah Suckubus Liarface says you're racist - you are the picture next to racist in the OED!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ask Liz Cheney! lulz.


So nothing? 
Funny how a simple question can spin you people around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> The president says we won. No more isis. He’s pulling out. He’s commander in chief. If you don’t respect his views, that’s your problem.


You people sound pretty happy about dead American soldiers.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fortunately, the Blue Wave is not trying to look like the War Party this close to elections.  So no authorization will be forthcoming and bringing the troops home from an unauthorized presence is not a bad thing politically.  Especially after the bombing today.  None of us have sons there, mahalo ke akua.  Let’s bring’em home.


So you agree that Isis is defeated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When even Sarah Suckubus Liarface says you're racist - you are the picture next to racist in the OED!


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

So now that; Trump is a national laughingstock, whose own lawyer essentially admitted yesterday that his campaign colluded with Russians, and is basically down to a bunch of WWE fans as his support...does he resign soon? Just asking.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  It is the Blue Waves problem.  At least the Blue Wave is smart enough to not fight T on this.  Chicken Hawk dems hungry for more dead soldiers and CINC wanting to bring his troops home prior to the 2020 election.  Save money, save lives.  Checkmate.


"Chicken Hawk" dems?  Not sure I follow the reference...
Rather then any kind of hawk like attitude, to not want to suddenly leave a huge power void in Syria for fears of who will take over seems like a common sense concern.  Yet you dismiss such concerns as Chicken.  lol

Guess that makes you a crazy Trump hawk, whereby 3rd grade twitter taunts and poorly considered policy are the soup de jour?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Can someone please tell me where Rudy is going with this? 



> *Rudy Giuliani: ‘I never said there was no collusion’ between Trump campaign and Russia*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/01/17/rudy-giuliani-says-i-never-said-there-was-no-collusion-between-trump-campaign-russia/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_giuliani-745a:homepage/story-ans&utm_term=.d4ab9461114b
> 
> Rudolph W. Giuliani claimed Wednesday night that he “never said there was no collusion” between President Trump’s campaign and Russia leading up to the 2016 presidential election.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> So now that; Trump is a national laughingstock, whose own lawyer essentially admitted yesterday that his campaign colluded with Russians, and is basically down to a bunch of WWE fans as his support...does he resign soon? Just asking.


Yes, he will resign and give the presidency to Hillary, will you people STFU after that?
All this rain is your liberal tears.
Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When even Sarah Suckubus Liarface says you're racist - you are the picture next to racist in the OED!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Oh right.  Hillary... 
Great insight Joe.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Trump should go find the sign Harry Truman famously had on his desk...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump should go find the sign Harry Truman famously had on his desk...


Obama shit canned it, along with Churchill and the constitution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

**


January 17, 2019
*Leaked Bruce Ohr testimony may be the key to unraveling the biggest political scandal in American history*
By Thomas Lifson


The mobilization of law enforcement and intelligence assets by the Obama administration in 2016 to spy on the presidential campaign of rival party candidate Donald Trump is the biggest political scandal in our history. The Mueller probe of Trump is a cover-up, as are leaks to friendly media by anonymous former officials. Yet, the pieces are falling into place to burn through the dust clouds and see the underlying crimes.

John Solomon of The Hill is one of our leading sources for the real story obscured by the guilty parties and their media allies. Fully uncovering it will require prosecution of related crimes, and the testimony of cooperating witnesses in the interest of mitigating their legal consequences, up to and including prison time.


Testimony given by former FBI top lawyer Bruce Ohr that has been leaked to Solomon provides, in Solomon’s words,






“…the most damning evidence to date that FBI and DOJ officials may have misled federal judges in October 2016 in their zeal to obtain the warrant targeting Trump adviser Carter Page just weeks before Election Day.”

Misleading a federal judge is a big crime.

Ohr has testified that the officials who submitted the FIA warrant applications knowingly lied, because he warned them that the Fusion-GPS dossier was opposition research from the Hillary Campaign:

The then-No. 4 Department of Justice (DOJ) official briefed both senior FBI and DOJ officials in summer 2016 about Christopher Steele’s Russia dossier, explicitly cautioning that the British intelligence operative’s work was opposition research connected to Hillary Clinton’s campaign and might be biased.

Ohr’s briefings, in July and August 2016, included the deputy director of the FBI, a top lawyer for then-Attorney General Loretta Lynch and a Justice official who later would become the top deputy to special counsel Robert Mueller.

At the time, Ohr was the associate attorney general. Yet his warnings about political bias were pointedly omitted weeks later from the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) warrant that the FBI obtained from a federal court, granting it permission to spy on whether the Trump campaign was colluding with Russia to hijack the 2016 presidential election.

According to Solomon’s sources, Ohr has corroborating evidence, including notes taken at the time. And Ohr warned them:

...saying he disclosed to FBI agents that his wife and Steele were working for the same firm and that it was conducting the Trump-Russia research project at the behest of Trump’s Democratic rival, the Clinton campaign.

“These guys were hired by somebody relating to, who’s related to the Clinton campaign and be aware,” Ohr told Congress, explaining what he warned the bureau.

It sounds to me like Ohr is prepared to turn state’s evidence, perhaps to spare his wife, as well as himself, a stay at the Graybar Hotel.

Rod Rosenstein, who signed off on one of the FISA applications, is getting out of the DOJ as soon as William Barr is confirmed. Will he have his hands full defendng that signature on a document that misled a federal judge into granting an illegitimate warrant to spy on a presidential campaign?

Just because the media are loath to publicize the unraveling, don’t be fooled into believing that this scandal will be dropped. William Barr had no motive beyond seeing justice served for accepting the nomination as AG. He already had as much prestige and money as he would ever need.

The mobilization of law enforcement and intelligence assets by the Obama administration in 2016 to spy on the presidential campaign of rival party candidate Donald Trump is the biggest political scandal in our history. The Mueller probe of Trump is a cover-up, as are leaks to friendly media by anonymous former officials. Yet, the pieces are falling into place to burn through the dust clouds and see the underlying crimes.

John Solomon of The Hill is one of our leading sources for the real story obscured by the guilty parties and their media allies. Fully uncovering it will require prosecution of related crimes, and the testimony of cooperating witnesses in the interest of mitigating their legal consequences, up to and including prison time.

Testimony given by former FBI top lawyer Bruce Ohr that has been leaked to Solomon provides, in Solomon’s words,






“…the most damning evidence to date that FBI and DOJ officials may have misled federal judges in October 2016 in their zeal to obtain the warrant targeting Trump adviser Carter Page just weeks before Election Day.”

Misleading a federal judge is a big crime.


Ohr has testified that the officials who submitted the FIA warrant applications knowingly lied, because he warned them that the Fusion-GPS dossier was opposition research from the Hillary Campaign:

The then-No. 4 Department of Justice (DOJ) official briefed both senior FBI and DOJ officials in summer 2016 about Christopher Steele’s Russia dossier, explicitly cautioning that the British intelligence operative’s work was opposition research connected to Hillary Clinton’s campaign and might be biased.

Ohr’s briefings, in July and August 2016, included the deputy director of the FBI, a top lawyer for then-Attorney General Loretta Lynch and a Justice official who later would become the top deputy to special counsel Robert Mueller.

At the time, Ohr was the associate attorney general. Yet his warnings about political bias were pointedly omitted weeks later from the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) warrant that the FBI obtained from a federal court, granting it permission to spy on whether the Trump campaign was colluding with Russia to hijack the 2016 presidential election.

According to Solomon’s sources, Ohr has corroborating evidence, including notes taken at the time. And Ohr warned them:

...saying he disclosed to FBI agents that his wife and Steele were working for the same firm and that it was conducting the Trump-Russia research project at the behest of Trump’s Democratic rival, the Clinton campaign.

“These guys were hired by somebody relating to, who’s related to the Clinton campaign and be aware,” Ohr told Congress, explaining what he warned the bureau.

It sounds to me like Ohr is prepared to turn state’s evidence, perhaps to spare his wife, as well as himself, a stay at the Graybar Hotel.

Rod Rosenstein, who signed off on one of the FISA applications, is getting out of the DOJ as soon as William Barr is confirmed. Will he have his hands full defendng that signature on a document that misled a federal judge into granting an illegitimate warrant to spy on a presidential campaign?

Just because the media are loath to publicize the unraveling, don’t be fooled into believing that this scandal will be dropped. William Barr had no motive beyond seeing justice served for accepting the nomination as AG. He already had as much prestige and money as he would ever need.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/leaked_bruce_ohr_testimony_may_be_the_key_to_unraveling_the_biggest_political_scandal_in_american_history.html#ixzz5csXkuiKD 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> **
> 
> 
> January 17, 2019
> ...


Why is this such a huge issue? What did they find in the Carter Page “targeting” that Trump claims was obtained through a falsified warrant application? He was the Trump campaign operative who had previously said he was an adviser to the Kremlin, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Unions have lost it and are going down,

*VIDEO: LA teachers surround cars, block parking lot, scream 'scum!' at subs...*
Let us play a game, it's called count whitey, GO!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Can someone please tell me where Rudy is going with this?


So no one wants to talk about Rudy Giuliani huh?  

All I'm saying is if RG is the guy Trump has running his legal team and handling his personal affairs...  is Trump really the guy we want in charge of handling our/the nations affairs.  What a disaster.  Even if he's not a Russian agent how long are voters going to put with the ridiculousness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So no one wants to talk about Rudy Giuliani huh?
> 
> All I'm saying is if RG is the guy Trump has running his legal team and handling his personal affairs...  is Trump really the guy we want in charge of handling our/the nations affairs.  What a disaster.  Even if he's not a Russian agent how long are voters going to put with the ridiculousness.


So, is this the one? Is this the final nail? Again?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Be even better when they tell us how many votes were colluded.  Kek!  You’re gonna need a bigger boat.


I thought there was no collusion. Wait, was there? LOL !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Is this the final nail? Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Why is this such a huge issue? What did they find in the Carter Page “targeting” that Trump claims was obtained through a falsified warrant application? He was the Trump campaign operative who had previously said he was an adviser to the Kremlin, right?


IDK.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Is this the final nail? Again?


Well... I suppose not the final nail.  That would be when Republican's start speaking out publicly against him. 

Doesn't feel like we're quite there yet.  But sure does feel like it's coming?  Letting the Conservatives con him into shutting down the government is what did in your guy Ted Cruz too, eh Joe.  Lyn' Ted.  Honestly, I was surprised Trump would fall into the same leverage-less hole of political negotiation.  Although I will admit I am now savoring watching his political tap-dance back in out from out on the abyss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3820


You people have been writing Trumps obituary for 2 years now and I am just asking if this is the one that's gonna take him down.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people have been writing Trumps obituary for 2 years now and I am just asking if this is the one that's gonna take him down.


A President only gets elected every 4 years.  If Trump doesn't get re-elected to a second term I think people are going to have a long list of reasons.  Russia, Rising National Debt with no tangible benefits to show for it, poor leadership would be my big three.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... I suppose not the final nail.  That would be when Republican's start speaking out publicly against him.
> 
> Doesn't feel like we're quite there yet.  But sure does feel like it's coming?  Letting the Conservatives con him into shutting down the government is what did in your guy Ted Cruz too, eh Joe.  Lyn' Ted.  Honestly, I was surprised Trump would fall into the same leverage-less hole of political negotiation.  Although I will admit I am now savoring watching his political tap-dance back in out from out on the abyss.


As long as you have  these crazies running your party I feel pretty optimistic about things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> A President only gets elected every 4 years.  If Trump doesn't get re-elected to a second term I think people are going to have a long list of reasons.  Russia, Rising National Debt with no tangible benefits to show for it, poor leadership would be my big three.


Obama made it through all that.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As long as you have  these crazies running your party I feel pretty optimistic about things.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821


Well we know one thing...Pelosi has Trump in a time-out. When is he going to start calling her “mommy?”


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As long as you have  these crazies running your party I feel pretty optimistic about things.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821


Bernie is no longer a Democrat.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, he will resign and give the presidency to Hillary, will you people STFU after that?
> All this rain is your liberal tears.
> Too funny.


No. But what might be fun is when Pence is implicated too (remember how Agnew went before Nixon?) and we end up with President Pelosi.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

Today's Text from the House chaplain, to be read at noon before the daily session starts, is Psalms 109:8.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> I thought there was no collusion. Wait, was there? LOL !!


I thought there were votes stolen.  Wait, was there? LOL!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... I suppose not the final nail.  That would be when Republican's start speaking out publicly against him.
> 
> Doesn't feel like we're quite there yet.  But sure does feel like it's coming?  Letting the Conservatives con him into shutting down the government is what did in your guy Ted Cruz too, eh Joe.  Lyn' Ted.  Honestly, I was surprised Trump would fall into the same leverage-less hole of political negotiation.  Although I will admit I am now savoring watching his political tap-dance back in out from out on the abyss.


Republicans have been speaking out against T since he started campaigning in 2014.  Welcome to the party Alice.  Those stolen votes have been a bit of challenge.  Got a bigger boat yet?


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I thought there were votes stolen.  Wait, was there? LOL!!


Why did you think there were votes stolen? Is that an issue anywhere? I follow this stuff daily and I have not seen that...only you seem to talk about it. We do know there is a collision investigation and Trump always shouts “no collusion.” But not a stolen vote investigation. Hey that’s 3 things you can ask Congress for now! Worth investing in a plane ticket, hey big fella?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> "Chicken Hawk" dems?  Not sure I follow the reference...
> Rather then any kind of hawk like attitude, to not want to suddenly leave a huge power void in Syria for fears of who will take over seems like a common sense concern.  Yet you dismiss such concerns as Chicken.  lol
> 
> Guess that makes you a crazy Trump hawk, whereby 3rd grade twitter taunts and poorly considered policy are the soup de jour?


I’m sure you didn’t follow the Chicken Hawk reference.  Typical of a chicken hawk.  The “common sense concern” has been paid for in blood AND tax dollars.  Yet you dismiss such concerns.  The Blue Wave can further authorize our troop presence there if they are concerned about power voids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Bernie is no longer a Democrat.


At least you know what party you belong to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> No. But what might be fun is when Pence is implicated too (remember how Agnew went before Nixon?) and we end up with President Pelosi.


You have it all figured out, does legend agree?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Why did you think there were votes stolen? Is that an issue anywhere? I follow this stuff daily and I have not seen that...only you seem to talk about it. We do know there is a collision investigation and Trump always shouts “no collusion.” But not a stolen vote investigation. Hey that’s 3 things you can ask Congress for now! Worth investing in a plane ticket, hey big fella?


You people crack me up.  I knew the collusion would convolute itself in your brain like finances do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you know what party you belong to.


Wait, Bernie Bot is not a dem?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> So you agree that Isis is defeated.


No. Unless you believe in conspiracies


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m sure you didn’t follow the Chicken Hawk reference.  Typical of a chicken hawk.  The “common sense concern” has been paid for in blood AND tax dollars.  Yet you dismiss such concerns.  The Blue Wave can further authorize our troop presence there if they are concerned about power voids.


I think your support of the president, who announced that we have defeated ISIS, is mistaken. I disagree that we have defeated ISIS. In fact, it would appear that his announcement has emboldened ISIS, who just killed Americans yesterday.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people crack me up.  I knew the collusion would convolute itself in your brain like finances do.


You seem confused. Show me press or legal documents alleging stolen votes. That’s in your head, poor baby!
While you’re at it, show me how when I have sold houses and pocketed major capital gains after paying off my lender, what I sold was not an asset. 
Your fantasy world is a trip...but you’d be miserable if you didn’t have it, I think.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Why did you think there were votes stolen? Is that an issue anywhere? I follow this stuff daily and I have not seen that...only you seem to talk about it. We do know there is a collision investigation and Trump always shouts “no collusion.” But not a stolen vote investigation. Hey that’s 3 things you can ask Congress for now! Worth investing in a plane ticket, hey big fella?


It's a concept he can grasp.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I think your support of the president, who announced that we have defeated ISIS, is mistaken. I disagree that we have defeated ISIS. In fact, it would appear that his announcement has emboldened ISIS, who just killed Americans yesterday.


Too easy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> It's a concept he can grasp.


Not even the  January 2017 intel report grasped the concept.  Or worse, they did and decided they needed a bigger boat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem confused. Show me press or legal documents alleging stolen votes. That’s in your head, poor baby!
> While you’re at it, show me how when I have sold houses and pocketed major capital gains after paying off my lender, what I sold was not an asset.
> Your fantasy world is a trip...but you’d be miserable if you didn’t have it, I think.


Shame you didnʻt read the January 2017 multi agency intel report.  It was only 25 pages.  Pretty entertaining to be honest.  

Your house was collateralized debt.  The Cap gain$ is your asset after sale.  Finally.  1031 exchange?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait, Bernie Bot is not a dem?


No now, maybe he is still pissed at the DNC for colluding with Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shame you didnʻt read the January 2017 multi agency intel report.  It was only 25 pages.  Pretty entertaining to be honest.
> 
> Your house was collateralized debt.  The Cap gain$ is your asset after sale.  Finally.  1031 exchange?


Read? That's your best one to date.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You seem confused. Show me press or legal documents alleging stolen votes. That’s in your head, poor baby!


How else would Hillary have lost to such a man?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

* 
*
*OCASIO-CORTEZ: Medicare, free tuition for all!

And she's just getting started...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Ginsburg Cancels Speaking Engagements


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Never trust a chicom,

Report: U.S. Pursuing Criminal Probe of China’s Huawei for Trade Secret Theft


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

What a little bitch, he/she must be one of you people,

Macron: British ‘Losers’ Were ‘Sold a Lie’ in Brexit Referendum


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shame you didnʻt read the January 2017 multi agency intel report.  It was only 25 pages.  Pretty entertaining to be honest.
> 
> Your house was collateralized debt.  The Cap gain$ is your asset after sale.  Finally.  1031 exchange?


I’m afraid your financial info is incorrect. Shocker. To be a capital asset and pay capital gains taxes on it, you have to hold the asset for a minimum period. The cash from the sale was taxed at capital gains rates just a few months after I received it. So what was the capital asset that permitted the reduced tax liability?
Hint: it was not the cash.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not even the  January 2017 intel report grasped the concept.  Or worse, they did and decided they needed a bigger boat.


Obviously, you didn't understand it.  No surprise.

https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shame you didnʻt read the January 2017 multi agency intel report.  It was only 25 pages.  Pretty entertaining to be honest.
> 
> Your house was collateralized debt.  The Cap gain$ is your asset after sale.  Finally.  1031 exchange?


Maybe this will help.

a profit from the sale of property or an investment.
"a tax is imposed when individuals part with an asset and make capital gains on it"

That is the definition of capital gains. 
What did I part with, in my example, that I used some of my profits with which to pay my capital gains taxes?

Hint: my house. 

So should I have claimed it wasn’t an asset and not paid taxes? Will you help me with this? I will split the recovery 50/50 with you...and you can prove your theory!


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Obviously, you didn't understand it.  No surprise.
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf


It’s not complicated. This is a study of “efforts to influence.” Doesn’t discuss poor Izzy’s obsession with “how many stolen votes.” You’re right, he doesn’t understand it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a little bitch, he/she must be one of you people,
> 
> Macron: British ‘Losers’ Were ‘Sold a Lie’ in Brexit Referendum


Translation:  we need the brits to help us bail out Italy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> a profit from the sale of property or an investment.
> "a tax is imposed when individuals part with an asset and make capital gains on it"
> ...


The 1031 just slipped right by you.  And you wonder why I put you in the simulator.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Obviously, you didn't understand it.  No surprise.
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf


You read it?!!!


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The 1031 just slipped right by you.  And you wonder why I put you in the simulator.


It was just a sale of my home for cash.
I ignored it because it’s totally irrelevant. You brought it up because you’re embarrassed to answer the simple question.
Why did I pay capital gains on the sale of my house if it wasn’t an asset? Help me recover those monies, would you? Did I get ripped off?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not complicated. This is a study of “efforts to influence.” Doesn’t discuss poor Izzy’s obsession with “how many stolen votes.” You’re right, he doesn’t understand it.


Colluders convoluting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> It was just a sale of my home for cash.
> I ignored it because it’s totally irrelevant. You brought it up because you’re embarrassed to answer the simple question.


So cash sale minus taxes huh?  Fries U, what a deal.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So cash sale minus taxes huh?  Fries U, what a deal.


Your last two posts are just a jumble.
Poor thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Your last two posts are just a jumble.
> Poor thing.


You make a fine argument for equity and then decide you want to cash in and give back a good percentage of the equity to the government.  Kek!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Your last two posts are just a jumble.
> Poor thing.


He's not fond of dealing with matters of substance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's not fond of dealing with matters of substance.


I canʻt dumb it down for you.  It would not be fair to messy.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's not fond of dealing with matters of substance.


I think he's given up. 3 straight jumbled posts. His brain is short-circuiting now that he knows a house is an asset and Mueller isn't looking for stolen votes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I think he's given up. 3 straight jumbled posts. His brain is short-circuiting now that he knows a house is an asset and Mueller isn't looking for stolen votes.


Between collateralized debt being considered an asset and collusion without a goal, you need a new un-jumbler.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> this last election was a very loud statement about what the people want. 8.6 million more voted for Dems.


Like I said... Trump won. You've been complaining for over two years. Get over it Legend, turn the page already...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Herd mentality.


They are begining to uncover some shady tactics used by the left this last election. Things that are illegal in other states but permitted in Cali. Shows how desperate the left is...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> They are begining to uncover some shady tactics used by the left this last election. Things that are illegal in other states but permitted in Cali. Shows how desperate the left is...


We all already know how desperate the left is/was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

How do you people not love this guy?

*TRUMP FIRES BACK AT PELOSI: YOUR FOREIGN TRIP CANCELLED...** 
*
*Letter Sent HOUR Before Departure...** 
*
_*FLY COMMERCIAL!*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Now that's a bitch slap.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you people not love this guy?
> 
> *TRUMP FIRES BACK AT PELOSI: YOUR FOREIGN TRIP CANCELLED...**
> *
> ...


Doesnʻt Nance know that her flight would contribute to AGW!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's a bitch slap.


And good for the environment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Doesnʻt Nance know that her flight would contribute to AGW!!!


Knows, but those guidelines are for the deplorable crowd.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Like I said... Trump won. You've been complaining for over two years. Get over it Legend, turn the page already...


Better every day!


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I think he's given up. 3 straight jumbled posts. His brain is short-circuiting now that he knows a house is an asset and Mueller isn't looking for stolen votes.


How do you say "word salad babbling" in Hawaiian?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

*BBC ‘Diversity’ Season to ‘Celebrate History of Multicultural Britain’*
976


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you say "word salad babbling" in Hawaiian?


Ko mana wanna magu you....


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2019)

Perhaps Mississippi is planning to secede again --


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Wow !!
> 
> Changing stories of @realDonaldTrump team:
> 
> ...




*Oh my.....Fishsmellinrottenpuka has a lot to learn about playing hardball.....*

*Lesson one Stinky !*
*Don't taunt a pitcher when you can't even read a pitch....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2019)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 241731, member: 3256"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE

*Not only did he send her luggage back to her office, but on a Military cart !*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 241731, member: 3256"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a lot of skin tightener.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Anyone see that rally today? Where is that coward fries?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Convicted Child Rapist/Illegal Immigrant Caught Sneaking Back into the U.S., & He’s Not 2019’s First
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/01/17/wilfredo-perez-aguilar-convicted-deported-rapist-caught/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s Attempt to Find Mitch McConnell for Media Stunt Goes Wrong and Gets Awkward
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/01/17/alexandria-ocasio-cortezs-attempt-find-mitch-mcconnell-media-stunt-goes-wrong-gets-awkward/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you say "word salad babbling" in Hawaiian?


Lolo Haole


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you say "word salad babbling" in Hawaiian?


Is that the issue, you think? He can’t translate concepts back from Hawaiian so he gets everything backwards? Makes sense.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Looks like a letter from a childish idiot whose audience is childish idiots...hence, your posting. It’s cool that losers have a hero, though. 
The Barr-Mueller relationship is also cool!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like a letter from a childish idiot whose audience is childish idiots...hence, your posting. It’s cool that losers have a hero, though.
> The Barr-Mueller relationship is also cool!


You gotta agree this is some funny shit Lessy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that the issue, you think? He can’t translate concepts back from Hawaiian so he gets everything backwards? Makes sense.


Nothing more backwards than Collateralized house debt masquerading as an asset.  Fries U!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like a letter from a childish idiot whose audience is childish idiots...hence, your posting. It’s cool that losers have a hero, though.
> The Barr-Mueller relationship is also cool!


Yes it is.  Have they gotten a bigger boat yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You gotta agree this is some funny shit Lessy.


Hilarious.  Both of them justified their positions on the back of a shutdown.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious.  Both of them justified their positions on the back of a shutdown.


“Amateurs, grifters, convicted and unconvicted felons...” — Chris Christie on Team Trump.
So good!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> “Amateurs, grifters, convicted and unconvicted felons...” — Chris Christie on Team Trump.
> So good!


How did democrats lose to “Amateurs, grifters, convicted and unconvicted felons.....” not only in 2016 but 2018 too?!!  Soooooo good!  Kek!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Republicans have been speaking out against T since he started campaigning in 2014.  Welcome to the party Alice.  Those stolen votes have been a bit of challenge.  Got a bigger boat yet?


Republicans have been speaking out against T?  Could you point to one criticism in here by any poster you call a "Republican" making a single serious critique of how Trump is doing as President. I guess that's the boat I'm talking about.  Don't know how big you'd call it?  

Trump won.  And what did he do with it? At some point, when all the tweets are posted, the wall is built or not built, the government is back up and running and the Washington spin hits up against real life- folks are going to vote how well Trumps first term went.  My guess is they won't be thinking about 2014 when they decide to re-elect or not.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did democrats lose to “Amateurs, grifters, convicted and unconvicted felons.....” not only in 2016 but 2018 too?!!  Soooooo good!  Kek!


Ask Christie. This is getting soooo good.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Republicans have been speaking out against T?  Could you point to one criticism in here by any poster you call a "Republican" making a single serious critique of how Trump is doing as President. I guess that's the boat I'm talking about.  Don't know how big you'd call it?
> 
> Trump won.  And what did he do with it? At some point, when all the tweets are posted, the wall is built or not built, the government is back up and running and the Washington spin hits up against real life- folks are going to vote how well Trumps first term went.  My guess is they won't be thinking about 2014 when they decide to re-elect or not.


If he gets the wall, he gets re-elected. If he doesn’t, he doesn’t. That’s how I see it. The criminal thing will take too long.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did democrats lose to “Amateurs, grifters, convicted and unconvicted felons.....” not only in 2016 but 2018 too?!!  Soooooo good!  Kek!


Bubs... you sound like you thought this last election was a win for Republicans.  Seemed to me like voters gave Dems the House, and came close enough to giving away the Senate in a year that favored Repbublian's.  And yet you see this as a Trump victory?  I'd love you to walk me through how you see that as a Republican win?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m sure you didn’t follow the Chicken Hawk reference.  Typical of a chicken hawk.  The “common sense concern” has been paid for in blood AND tax dollars.  Yet you dismiss such concerns.  The Blue Wave can further authorize our troop presence there if they are concerned about power voids.


Trying to follow the train of thought here.  You saying that because I don't follow the Chicken Hawk Reference... that proves I'm a chicken hawk?  
Damn Bubs, that's some chicken hawk, microphone drop material. haha

But really.  How do you see Trump's handling of Syria?  Any thoughts beyond the usually Trump's my guy no matter what song and dance?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Republicans have been speaking out against T?  Could you point to one criticism in here by any poster you call a "Republican" making a single serious critique of how Trump is doing as President. I guess that's the boat I'm talking about.  Don't know how big you'd call it?
> 
> Trump won.  And what did he do with it? At some point, when all the tweets are posted, the wall is built or not built, the government is back up and running and the Washington spin hits up against real life- folks are going to vote how well Trumps first term went.  My guess is they won't be thinking about 2014 when they decide to re-elect or not.


Am I a republican?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Bubs... you sound like you thought this last election was a win for Republicans.  Seemed to me like voters gave Dems the House, and came came close enough to giving away the Senate in a year that favored Repbublian's.  And yet you see this as a Trump victory?  I'd love you to walk me through how you see that as a Republican win?


Not a history buff, huh?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Am I a republican?


More importantly to this conversation I would say are you one of the many Republican's who have criticized Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> But really.  How do you see Trump's handling of Syria?  Any thoughts beyond the usually Trump's my guy no matter what song and dance?


If you think Bruddah thinks this way you are even more stupid than I thought and I thought you were pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> More importantly to this conversation I would say are you one of the many Republican's who have criticized Trump?


I am.


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> More importantly to this conversation I would say are you one of the many Republican's who have criticized Trump?


You’re good. The WWE guys don’t even know you’re yanking their chain.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you think Bruddah thinks this way you are even more stupid than I thought and I thought you were pretty fucking stupid.


The guy who named himself Sheriff-Joe, and spends all day on a youth soccer website thinks I'm stupid.  lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Republicans have been speaking out against T?  Could you point to one criticism in here by any poster you call a "Republican" making a single serious critique of how Trump is doing as President. I guess that's the boat I'm talking about.  Don't know how big you'd call it?
> 
> Trump won.  And what did he do with it? At some point, when all the tweets are posted, the wall is built or not built, the government is back up and running and the Washington spin hits up against real life- folks are going to vote how well Trumps first term went.  My guess is they won't be thinking about 2014 when they decide to re-elect or not.


How his first term went?  The term that wasn’t supposed to happen in the first place?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Ask Christie. This is getting soooo good.


It’s about to get better.  Christie doesn’t know how many votes the Russians colluded.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> If he gets the wall, he gets re-elected. If he doesn’t, he doesn’t. That’s how I see it. The criminal thing will take too long.


Oh look, another prediction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Bubs... you sound like you thought this last election was a win for Republicans.  Seemed to me like voters gave Dems the House, and came close enough to giving away the Senate in a year that favored Repbublian's.  And yet you see this as a Trump victory?  I'd love you to walk me through how you see that as a Republican win?


They maintained the Senate and lost the house because Dems elected women with bigger balls than their men.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Trying to follow the train of thought here.  You saying that because I don't follow the Chicken Hawk Reference... that proves I'm a chicken hawk?
> Damn Bubs, that's some chicken hawk, microphone drop material. haha
> 
> But really.  How do you see Trump's handling of Syria?  Any thoughts beyond the usually Trump's my guy no matter what song and dance?


Horrible.  The troop removal should have been initiated immediately, two years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The guy who named himself Sheriff-Joe, and spends all day on a youth soccer website thinks I'm stupid.  lol


Yes, tenacious. LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tenacious. LOL.


It’s your magnetism.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


She's going to Be! Locked! Up!

Killlllllllary AND O'Bummmmmmmmer!!!!!

Hey, how about that Mikey Cohen. Think he has taps?


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They maintained the Senate and lost the house because Dems elected women with bigger balls than their men.


Yes, Tenacious, he’s actually that stupid. 
Doesn’t have a house or a woman and boy is he angry about it.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people have been writing Trumps obituary for 2 years now and I am just asking if this is the one that's gonna take him down.


Actually. Nope. Only because we want it ALL. Let me give you a little more fuel for the . 

Klobuchar: "A president persuading a person to commit perjury would be obstruction. Is that right?"

Barr: "Yes."


Klobuchar: "You also said that a president — or any person — convincing a witness to change testimony would be obstruction. Is that right?"

Barr: "Yes."

After today’s news. LOL !! You ignorant bastard !


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Republicans have been speaking out against T since he started campaigning in 2014.  Welcome to the party Alice.  Those stolen votes have been a bit of challenge.  Got a bigger boat yet?


Bruddah you’ve been singing the same tune for a while now. It’s such a shame.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They maintained the Senate and lost the house because Dems elected women with bigger balls than their men.


Awwee sounds like you need a hug too. Wait, doesn’t Trump hire the best and only the best?  You should me feeling ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tenacious. LOL.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey Kids,

What's the buzz feed?
Tell me what's a happening.
What's the buzz feed?
Tell me what's a happening.
Why should you want to know?
Don't you mind about the future
Don't you try to think ahead
Save impeachment for tomorrow
Think about Mueller instead


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2019)

How's individual #1 doing, is he in jail or in front of a firing squad yet?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 17, 2019)

Imma bet Racist Sterno Joe is eligible for at least 80% off a nice flight to Ixtepec!

https://thehill.com/policy/transportation/aviation/425956-aeromexico-offers-new-dna-discounts-in-viral-ad-campaign


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Am I a republican?


The libitards in here are losing their minds again...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How his first term went?  The term that wasn’t supposed to happen in the first place?


Kinda funny how the lefties in here keep changing their narrative... and their screen names.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny how the lefties in here keep changing their narrative... and their screen names.


Let’s change yours to Multi Stupid. LOL !!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Bruddah you’ve been singing the same tune for a while now. It’s such a shame.


Truth shames.   kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Awwee sounds like you need a hug too. Wait, doesn’t Trump hire the best and only the best?  You should me feeling ashamed of yourself.


Auwe, sounds like you need a lang lesson haole boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's individual #1 doing, is he in jail or in front of a firing squad yet?


Sharpening tour whiskers for the plunge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Imma bet Racist Sterno Joe is eligible for at least 80% off a nice flight to Ixtepec!
> 
> https://thehill.com/policy/transportation/aviation/425956-aeromexico-offers-new-dna-discounts-in-viral-ad-campaign


Not good for the  environment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2019)

Seems some people project onto individual #1 what they want and hear from individual #1 what they want to hear. Those same people seem to stay way from any information that disagrees with those presumptions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Actually. Nope. Only because we want it ALL. Let me give you a little more fuel for the .
> 
> Klobuchar: "A president persuading a person to commit perjury would be obstruction. Is that right?"
> 
> ...


So, is this the one? Again?
Did you.hear RBG is cancelling her future speaking engagements?
Could you imagine that dude trump getting 3 Supremes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Whitey got no chance,
MEDIA TURNING AGAINST 'BABBLING' BETO...
https://www.ctpost.com/opinion/article/Preseason-is-over-for-Beto-O-Rourke-13542085.php
CNN: DRIPS WHITE MALE PRIVILEGE...
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/17/politics/beto-orourke-funk-drive-2020/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*A spectacularly failed strategy from Justice Ginsburg*
By Anna L. Stark
Everyone thought Hillary Clinton would easily win the White House in 2016, apparently including even Supreme Court associate justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg. At age 85, she is one of the oldest serving justices behind Oliver Wendell Holmes, who retired just before his 91st birthday, and more recently John Paul Stevens; who retired in 2010 at age 90. Justice Ginsburg stated she wanted to serve five more years and rebuked calls for her to retire during the Obama administration, claiming that her replacement, someone who shares her opinions on women's issues, was not guaranteed by allowing Obama to nominate her successor. Perhaps Justice Ginsburg believed that Ms. Clinton would be better suited to nominate a clone of herself.

Sometimes, the best laid plans go awry. President Trump not only succeeded at having both of his Supreme Court nominees confirmed, but may get the opportunity to nominate a third conservative judge. Ironically, Justice Ginsburg is gravely ill and may never return to the bench; the Senate Judiciary chairmanship has changed hands; and if the Kavanaugh confirmation process was obscene and downright disgusting – as they say, you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

JANUARY 18, 2019
*Everything Is Racist: A Handy List*
By Geoffrey P. Hunt
Anything, and everybody white is racist nowadays.  Who knew that the 1953 Chevy Corvette that came only in Polo White, with white wall tires, was the ultimate in racist symbolism?  We are covered in the white down of racism, everyday.

Postcard created by Art Fitzpatrick in 1953







Here’s more:

White Castle hamburgers, White hospital coats

White highway lines, White potatoes

White clouds, White shirts

White nurses uniforms, White-out typing correction fluid

White US Navy uniforms, White baseboard trim

White-out blizzards, White bridal gowns

White mayonnaise, Vatican papal election white smoke

Teeth whitening,, White boards in conference rooms

White navy beans, Soft-white light bulbs

White lightning, White frosting

White typewriter paper, White t- shirts

White snow, White belts and shoes

White toilet paper, White milk

White vanilla ice cream, White fettuccine alfredo

White pillow cases, White hair

White canvas sails, White Motor trucks

White dinner napkins, White picket fences

White doves, White seagulls

White apple blossoms, White rice

White whipped cream, White sandwich bread

White fluff, White eggs 

White sneakers, White handkerchiefs

White gauze, White toothpaste

White cotton, White moonlight

White candles, White birches


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

So, after you people.lynch Trump, what is the media going to talk about?
How great the Dem 2020 field is?
Too Funny.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, after you people.lynch Trump, what is the media going to talk about?
> How great the Dem 2020 field is?
> Too Funny.


What “you people,” exactly? Who “lynched” Nixon? Mr. Mueller is a Republican. So is his new boss, Mr. Barr. They have been appointed by, or with the approval of, President Trump.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> What “you people,” exactly? Who “lynched” Nixon? Mr. Mueller is a Republican. So is his new boss, Mr. Barr. They have been appointed by, or with the approval of, President Trump.​


You people are you people and you know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Largest single group of migrants ever tunnels under border wall in Arizona...
https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-container/US/largest-single-group-migrants-tunnels-border-wall-arizona/story?id=60462672


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration working out?
Migrants Kidnap Belgian Woman, Hold Her as Sex Slave for Months
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/18/belgian-woman-kidnapped-migrants-held-as-sex-slave-two-months/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjDqYvmw_ffAhWOHzQIHTvzBt4QlO8DMAF6BAgLEAk&usg=AOvVaw31fh6pXqS6QS0oJmZypt0e&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are you people and you know it.


You people, you mean. My people lost. The people that won are conducting the investigation. That’s why America works at times like this. Both sides remember there are laws and a justice system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You people, you mean. My people lost. The people that won are conducting the investigation. That’s why America works at times like this. Both sides remember there are laws and a justice system.


Yup.  Lets see how many votes were stolen before we start dragging the net for anything else.  Collusion equals what?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  Lets see how many votes were stolen before we start dragging the net for anything else.  Collusion equals what?


LOL !! Dragging the net. The republicans are doing pretty good with this investigation. You and your white hooded buddies are watching your boy in the White House fall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !! Dragging the net. The republicans are doing pretty good with this investigation. You and your white hooded buddies are watching your boy in the White House fall.


That’s your emotions talking.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  Lets see how many votes were stolen before we start dragging the net for anything else.  Collusion equals what?[/QHey, when you're at


I see no reason why, when you’re up on Capitol Hill urging them to revise the tax rules so that a house is no longer an asset, you can’t demand that they investigate how many votes were stolen. Go for it...you need an outlet. Women  are clearly not one for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You people, you mean. My people lost. The people that won are conducting the investigation. That’s why America works at times like this. Both sides remember there are laws and a justice system.


Oh, so you like our justice system today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  Lets see how many votes were stolen before we start dragging the net for anything else.  Collusion equals what?


*Green card holder voted illegally 3 times in North Carolina. The judge scolds election officials...*


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, so you like our justice system today?


When have I complained about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !! Dragging the net. The republicans are doing pretty good with this investigation. You and your white hooded buddies are watching your boy in the White House fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> When have I complained about it?


When you defend your sanctuary state.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

International events
*‘These people are DIRTY AF!’ Greg Craig, former Obama general counsel, turns out to be a BIG ol’ liar and leaker*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Anyone care to ponder?
*Sweden: Rape Reports up 33% in Last Decade*
*
Oh, how is that unchecked muslim immigration going?




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I see no reason why, when you’re up on Capitol Hill urging them to revise the tax rules so that a house is no longer an asset, you can’t demand that they investigate how many votes were stolen. Go for it...you need an outlet. Women  are clearly not one for you.


No tax revisions are necessary for your home to not be considered collateralized debt masquerading as an asset.  The bank loves your mindset.  Not demanding a vote investigation.  That was all a part of the collusion package.  Big balled women are clearly for you.  Go Big Blue Wave!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not good for the  environment.


Ixtepec's environment!

Getting Racist Sterno Joe out of town makes everything cleaner and bright!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*BREAKING NEWS: Nancy Pelosi says Trump is accused by his own State Department of putting lives of members of Congress and U.S. TROOPS at risk by revealing her plans to lead delegation to Afghanistan when he canceled military jet*

*President Trump canceled Nancy Pelosi's government-funded trip abroad*
*He continued to assail her Friday, asking in a tweet why she would 'leave the Country with other Democrats on a seven day excursion' during a shutdown*
*Pelosi escalated the fight within the hour — accusing him of threatening her security when he publicly revealed her top-secret trip to Afghanistan*
*Her spokesman accused Trump of posing a 'grave threat' to House Democrats' in a statement that invoked the warnings of his own State Department*
*House Speaker planned to fly commercially to Afghanistan after he recalled her military plane, her spokesman revealed *
*State 'provided an updated threat assessment detailing that the President announcing this sensitive travel had significantly increased the danger' *
*White House did not immediately respond to a request for comment*
*Pelosi has been scheduled to visit Afghanistan by way of Brussels with a delegation of congressional Democrats*
*Trump informed Pelosi via a Thursday letter that the White House shared publicly that he was postponing her visit*
*Told her she was welcome to fly commercial to the war zone during the trip he called an 'excursion' in the letter and a Friday morning tweet *
*Her office said the CoDel would have but the Administration 'leaked the commercial travel plans as well' making it too risky*
* She asked him Wednesday to postpone his Jan. 29 State of the Union*
*Cited security concerns amid the partial government shutdown *
*White House claims the State of the Union spat has nothing to do with it*
*Some lawmakers were seen waiting on a bus outside Longworth House Office Building on Capitol Hill when the White House made the call *
*White House press secretary said: 'We want to keep her in Washington'*
*'If she leaves, she guarantees that the second round of paychecks to 800,000 federal workers won't go out,' Sarah Sanders explained*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: Nancy Pelosi says Trump is accused by his own State Department of putting lives of members of Congress and U.S. TROOPS at risk by revealing her plans to lead delegation to Afghanistan when he canceled military jet*
> 
> *President Trump canceled Nancy Pelosi's government-funded trip abroad*
> *He continued to assail her Friday, asking in a tweet why she would 'leave the Country with other Democrats on a seven day excursion' during a shutdown*
> ...


Top Secret trips are expensive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Top Secret trips are expensive.


They have been loving leaks the past 2 years, what gives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Top Secret trips are expensive.


I wonder what Pelosi's face looks like at 30.000 feet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what Pelosi's face looks like at 30.000 feet?


Why?  She’s got big balls spending big money at a time like this.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Obstruction of justice, perjury, possibly treason -- yawn -- nothing new.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/trump-russia-cohen-moscow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=bfnsplash


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No tax revisions are necessary for your home to not be considered collateralized debt masquerading as an asset.  The bank loves your mindset.  Not demanding a vote investigation.  That was all a part of the collusion package.  Big balled women are clearly for you.  Go Big Blue Wave!


And then, while you are campaigning for your changes, you can go to Guantanamo where they have all these prisoners in jail for conspiring to commit terrorist acts. You say “Kek, where are the bombs? How many people did they kill?” And get them released! 
Keep fighting for change.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> And then, while you are campaigning for your changes, you can go to Guantanamo where they have all these prisoners in jail for conspiring to commit terrorist acts. You say “Kek, where are the bombs? How many people did they kill?” And get them released!
> Keep fighting for change.


How many votes did the Russians steal for Trump?


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal for Trump?


You go, girl! It’s so good to have a cause.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Obstruction of justice, perjury, possibly treason -- yawn -- nothing new.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/trump-russia-cohen-moscow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=bfnsplash


Buzzfeed?
Not exactly the first place someone would go for credible news, don't you think?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Let’s change yours to Multi Stupid. LOL !!


Wow! That's so original.  You really got me on that one...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> And then, while you are campaigning for your changes, you can go to Guantanamo where they have all these prisoners in jail for conspiring to commit terrorist acts. You say “Kek, where are the bombs? How many people did they kill?” And get them released!
> Keep fighting for change.


That place is still open? I thought one of Obamas campaign promises was to shut it down?


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like a letter from a childish idiot whose audience is childish idiots...hence, your posting. It’s cool that losers have a hero, though.
> The Barr-Mueller relationship is also cool!


*Now Now Now ....." Messy " Financial the little forum whipping boy....*

*Take the medicine, you tried to block a goal in the box with your stubby little hand....*

*Hence your petulant rant over " pending " results.......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buzzfeed?
> Not exactly the first place someone would go for credible news, don't you think?


LOL!


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow! That's so original.  You really got me on that one...


*Fishysmellinrottenpuka is having a bad " Hair " day.....*


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buzzfeed?
> Not exactly the first place someone would go for credible news, don't you think?


That's pretty funny coming from Mr. Breitbart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> And then, while you are campaigning for your changes, you can go to Guantanamo where they have all these prisoners in jail for conspiring to commit terrorist acts. You say “Kek, where are the bombs? How many people did they kill?” And get them released!
> Keep fighting for change.


Who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That place is still open? I thought one of Obamas campaign promises was to shut it down?


Why would Obama shut it down when his brothers in arms reside there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*BOOM: USA Could Soon Pump More Crude Than Saudis Can at Their Peak...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Obstruction of justice, perjury, possibly treason -- yawn -- nothing new.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/trump-russia-cohen-moscow-tower-mueller-investigation?ref=bfnsplash


It figures justified would like e-readers story, try this one.

'Off we go again'! Co-authors of sketchy BuzzFeed report can't even get their stories straight [video]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Buzzfeed editor says those questioning their questionable story have taken ‘last and weakest resort’ (reality checks ensue)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

You people are the dumbest people I have ever met.
*BuzzFeed: Trump Ordered Cohen to Lie to Congress About Russia …*
13,815
*…Reporter Says He Has Not Seen the Evidence from Anon Sources…*
495
*…Chuck Todd: ’Can’t Overstate How Significant This Development Is’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

***Watch Live**

Thousands Gather on National Mall to ‘March for Life’

Pence: ’Life Is Winning in America Once Again’*

Thousands of pro-life activists will gather on the National Mall on Friday for the anniversary of the United States Supreme Court Roe v. Wade decision that made abortion on demand the law of the land in 1973


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*Trump: I Have the Votes in Congress to Uphold Abortion Vetoes*
150


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are the dumbest people I have ever met.
> *BuzzFeed: Trump Ordered Cohen to Lie to Congress About Russia …*
> 13,815
> *…Reporter Says He Has Not Seen the Evidence from Anon Sources…*
> ...


Mueller knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Elections have consequences and that includes putting anti-abortion justices on the Supreme Court.


*WATCH: On Eve Of Headlining March For Life, Shapiro Goes Full-Bore Targeting Abortion *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Mueller knows.


Maybe and I'm ok with that. Trump has destroyed you people for the next generation.


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe and I'm ok with that. Trump has destroyed you people for the next generation.


You people? the American public? The American system of government? Checks and balances? You support a guy with no goals, no backbone, no agenda. You have no clue what you want either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> You people? the American public? The American system of government? Checks and balances? You support a guy with no goals, no backbone, no agenda. You have no clue what you want either.


You people aren't the American public, you people are rooting against the values this country was founded on. You people hate everything America stands for.
All I want is a secure border, get rid of all the illegals, keep my guns and Trump to get his 3rd supreme.
I am a pretty simple guy.


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny coming from Mr. Breitbart.


*That's pretty funny coming from the Forum's admitted Thief.*


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people aren't the American public, you people are rooting against the values this country was founded on. You people hate everything America stands for.
> All I want is a secure border, get rid of all the illegals, keep my guns and Trump to get his 3rd supreme.
> I am a pretty simple guy.


So in your mind, the American public stands for colluding with an unfriendly foreign power to put a criminal lunatic in the WH, just so you get your way on some juvenile taunts?  I'm glad I don't live in your neighborhood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

This is what happens to rats.

*Michael Cohen black eye, arm in sling...** 
*
_*Hospital ID band?*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> So in your mind, the American public stands for colluding with an unfriendly foreign power to put a criminal lunatic in the WH, just so you get your way on some juvenile taunts?  I'm glad I don't live in your neighborhood.


I am sure you have proof supporting those lies.
So, you got all that from my post?
You must be clairvoyant.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people aren't the American public, you people are rooting against the values this country was founded on. You people hate everything America stands for.
> All I want is a secure border, get rid of all the illegals, keep my guns and Trump to get his 3rd supreme.
> I am a pretty simple guy.


That’s funny. But you keep forgetting that our most important principles are our laws and our justice system. You not liking them proves you don’t know our values.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s funny. But you keep forgetting that our most important principles are our laws and our justice system. You not liking them proves you don’t know our values.


When did I say any of that nonsense?


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did I say any of that nonsense?


Just this morning you referred to a federal investigation as a “lynching.” Sorry, bud. You don’t like the way the wheels of justice turn, then you don’t like American values.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did I say any of that nonsense?


Changing the subject/narrative again. Next thing you know he'll change his screen name.... oh wait. Nevermind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Just this morning you referred to a federal investigation as a “lynching.” Sorry, bud. You don’t like the way the wheels of justice turn, then you don’t like American values.


I said no such thing.

You are rather good at making things up.

This is my post.

So, after you people.lynch Trump, what is the media going to talk about?
How great the Dem 2020 field is?
Too Funny


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> You people? the American public? The American system of government? Checks and balances? You support a guy with no goals, no backbone, no agenda. You have no clue what you want either.


*Hey justafriedbrain.....you're ignoring facts again.*


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I said no such thing.
> 
> You are rather good at making things up.
> 
> ...


exactly. "people lynch Trump." a lynching is the opposite of legitimate justice. sorry you don't approve of our justice system. maybe try russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> exactly. "people lynch Trump." a lynching is the opposite of legitimate justice. sorry you don't approve of our justice system. maybe try russia.


So now you are telling me what I meant to say?
You got issues.
Put legend back online.
His multiple personalities are more reasonable than yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*What are they applauding?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Now I get it, Trump pissed in your punch, you people really need to let it go.
How is RBG feeling?


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you are telling me what I meant to say?
> You got issues.
> Put legend back online.
> His multiple personalities are more reasonable than yours.


I'm telling you what you said. It's in quotes. You are calling this federal investigation a "lynching." You don't like our justice system. Try Russia!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm telling you what you said. It's in quotes. You are calling this federal investigation a "lynching." You don't like our justice system. Try Russia!


Ok, when you are done railroading Trump, better?


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What are they applauding?*


We’re they the ones at the UN who all laughed at him that day? Have you seen that video yet?


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What are they applauding?*


Thank you for posting this. It was the day the world laughed at Trump, and America. It was a great day for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You go, girl! It’s so good to have a cause.


Collusion it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> exactly. maybe try russia.


I told these fools years ago (before t ran) that Russia was a conservatives paradise. Now they seem to think I was right . . . but they want Russia here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> We’re they the ones at the UN who all laughed at him that day? Have you seen that video yet?


They don't watch the news, they only consume propaganda.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 18, 2019)

Trade war truce?

That would be good!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 18, 2019)

Nixon recorded himself ordering "thievery" and then ordered people to lie about it.

Dumb ass shouldn't wired the White House and shoulda just STFU and he'd had no problem.

Like Trump his own hubris is the problem.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 18, 2019)

Don the Con is trading foreign policy for a 300 million dollar deal (plus a few side hustles.)

But like all his scams Individual 1 can't keep 'em quiet. Only question is does the Senate act. I bet no.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I told these fools years ago (before t ran) that Russia was a conservatives paradise. Now they seem to think I was right . . . but they want Russia here.





Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't watch the news, they only consume propaganda.


Busy erasing all doubt....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> Thank you for posting this. It was the day the world laughed at Trump, and America. It was a great day for you.


Trump let that roll right off his back, you can see they are clapping for him, right?


----------



## Booter (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am a pretty simple guy.


Simpleton is more like it.  An easy mark.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> We’re they the ones at the UN who all laughed at him that day? Have you seen that video yet?


Have I seen the video? You do know who I am, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> Simpleton is more like it.  An easy mark.


Which one are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

UH OH,
*Breitbart*
*Mike Pence Surprises March for Life Crowd, Introduces Trump’s Message

‘we will stand with you’ until ‘we restore the sanctity of life’*

Vice President Mike Pence surprised the massive March for Life crowd in Washington, DC, Friday, supporting life and introducing a message from President Donald Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*Cruz: ‘We March for the Unborn of Our Generation and Generations to Come’*
527


----------



## Booter (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am a pretty simple guy.


"I love the poorly educated" -  Don the Con Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Where is that fucking coward fries?

Markets
*Stocks close sharply higher, 4th straight week of gains *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Fox News Insider
*Wallace on report Trump told Cohen to lie to Congress: I take it with a 'giant block of salt'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

What do you queerbaits think of this?

*All Three Networks Ignore ‘March For Life,’ Cover Pro-Abortion ‘Women’s March’ Instead *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> So in your mind, the American public stands for colluding with an unfriendly foreign power to put a criminal lunatic in the WH, just so you get your way on some juvenile taunts?  I'm glad I don't live in your neighborhood.


How many votes were colluded?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

After the wall Mr Trump looks like he has something else in mind,
*Fifth Circuit drops bombshell on Planned Parenthood — and the national media*
Ed Morrissey Jan 18, 2019 12:01 PM





“…the video was authentic and not deceptively edited


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> "I love the poorly educated" -  Don the Con Trump


Who are you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s funny. But you keep forgetting that our most important principles are our laws and our justice system. You not liking them proves you don’t know our values.


How many votes did the Russians steal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Commercial to afghanistan?
*Pelosi: We were going to fly commercial to Afghanistan — but Trump’s letter created a security risk*
Allahpundit Jan 18, 2019 11:21 AM





” This morning, we learned that the Administration had leaked the commercial travel plans as well.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh the left,

*CNN anchor: Should taxpayers pay for Karen Pence’s Secret Service given that her school disapproves of homosexuality?*
Allahpundit Jan 18, 2019 4:41 PM
Top Pick





What


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3825


You wish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*‘Yes and Walls Can Come Tumbling Down,’ Bruce Ohr’s Testimony Directly Contradicts Statements of FBI/DOJ Leaders*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*Now That A Federal Circuit Court Has Found the #PPSellsBabyParts Videos Legit Will the Media Apologize?*
streiff


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Commercial to afghanistan?
> *Pelosi: We were going to fly commercial to Afghanistan — but Trump’s letter created a security risk*
> Allahpundit Jan 18, 2019 11:21 AM
> 
> ...


First Class, CO2 carbon foot print.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh the left,
> 
> *CNN anchor: Should taxpayers pay for Karen Pence’s Secret Service given that her school disapproves of homosexuality?*
> Allahpundit Jan 18, 2019 4:41 PM
> ...


Fries U strikes again!


----------



## Booter (Jan 18, 2019)

This one is for Simple Little Joey Shitstain:

*Donald Trump’s ‘great wall’ is a fantasy that even he knows will never be real*

Donald Trump sought the presidency on a fantasy: with Mexico’s money, he would build a “great wall” of concrete-and-steel across America’s southern border.
Ever since he won, Trump has obscured his inability to make the fantasy real.
He has fogged the air on whether he seeks a wall or something else, whether he needs money from Congress or not, whether the wall is “desperately needed” or already largely built.

Trump knew it, too. Days after his inauguration, he told Mexico’s president of his “political bind, because I have to have Mexico pay for the wall – I have to. I’ve been talking about it for a two-year period.”

When his counterpart reiterated firm opposition, a leaked transcript of their phone call showed, Trump replied: “But you cannot say that to the press. The press is going to go with that, and I cannot live with that.”

Resistance extended beyond financing. Influential Republicans, such as Texas Sen. John Cornyn, cast doubt early on about the feasibility and effectiveness of a border-long barrier.


By spring 2017, Republicans abandoned a White House demand for $1 billion to begin wall construction. Covering that retreat, Trump called money for replacement of existing barriers a “down payment.”

Later, as they pursued shared tax cut goals, Republicans trumpeted Trump’s theme anew. “It is time for The Wall,” Ryan tweeted in August 2017.

But it wasn’t time. *Though Republicans never explicitly rebuffed the president, the time never came while they controlled both chambers of Congress the last two years.
*
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/04/donald-trumps-great-wall-is-a-fantasy.html


----------



## Booter (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is that fucking coward fries?
> 
> Markets
> *Stocks close sharply higher, 4th straight week of gains *


When Obama left office, Jan 20, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,827. When he entered office, Jan 20, 2009, the Dow closed at 7,949. In other words, in his 8 years in office the Dow went up roughly 150%. If Trump stays in office 8 years, the Dow would have to be 49,369 for his term in office to equal Obama’s as it relates to the stock market and the Dow Jones Industrial average.

Furthermore, private sector job growth was up 2.2 million in 2016, Obama’s last year in office while job growth in 2017, Trump’s first year, was up 2.1 million. First quarter 2018, job growth was 605,000. Job growth in the first quarter of 2016 was 606,000. Again, job growth under Obama was marginally better than under Trump.

In Obama’s last year, Bill OReilly, then the most popular Fox news host, complained that jobs created under Obama were misleading because the labor participation rate was only 63% which is virtually exactly where it is after the first quarter of 2018.

Average hourly wages grew approximately 3 percent in 2016 and were up approximately 2.3 percent in 2017. Once again, the self proclaimed jobs President, Donald Trump, has underperformed Obama despite doing away with what the Republicans call “job killing regulations”, a very large corporate tax cut and increases in deficit spending.

For modern presidents that served eight years, job growth in Bill Clinton’s two terms was 21.5 million. During the Obama administration, 17.3 million jobs were created. Ronald Reagan’s two terms added 15.9 million jobs, LBJ’s administration created 11.9 million private sector jobs and last (and least) George W Bush manage only 2.1 million in his 8 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> When Obama left office, Jan 20, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,827. When he entered office, Jan 20, 2009, the Dow closed at 7,949. In other words, in his 8 years in office the Dow went up roughly 150%. If Trump stays in office 8 years, the Dow would have to be 49,369 for his term in office to equal Obama’s as it relates to the stock market and the Dow Jones Industrial average.
> 
> Furthermore, private sector job growth was up 2.2 million in 2016, Obama’s last year in office while job growth in 2017, Trump’s first year, was up 2.1 million. First quarter 2018, job growth was 605,000. Job growth in the first quarter of 2016 was 606,000. Again, job growth under Obama was marginally better than under Trump.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

View attachment 38


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*One of the BuzzFeed Reporters Behind the Trump Report Has a History of Making Things Up*
Joe Cunningham


----------



## justified (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


"Fake news" is what Trump supporters say when they can't handle the truth, facts or reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> "Fake news" is what Trump supporters say when they can't handle the truth, facts or reality.


Really Fake News.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> "Fake news" is what Trump supporters say when they can't handle the truth, facts or reality.


Poor things don’t know the difference.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, when you are done railroading Trump, better?


I’m disappointed. I thought you were a patriot. Guess not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor things don’t know the difference.


Who is this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m disappointed. I thought you were a patriot. Guess not.


How do you feel about sanctuary cities/states and illegal aliens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

*Trump will have a field day with this San Fran lib.*
*REPORT: Gavin Newsom Running Ads in Swing States...*


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you feel about sanctuary cities/states and illegal aliens?


I love this country. Sorry you feel badly about the constitution and the justice system.
I know your friend Iz wants to change the tax code so that a house is not treated as a capital asset and he wants an investigation to determine the specific amount of votes which were switched to Trump as a result of the Russian interference in our election. Maybe you should travel with him to D.C. to start working on the changes you seek. I know you’d like to do something about transgender rights and immigration...those are actually issues in actual debate, unlike Iz’s issues, where he’s the only one concerned about them. Nevertheless, you’re a team. Hop to it!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I love this country. Sorry you feel badly about the constitution and the justice system.
> I know your friend Iz wants to change the tax code so that a house is not treated as a capital asset and he wants an investigation to determine the specific amount of votes which were switched to Trump as a result of the Russian interference in our election. Maybe you should travel with him to D.C. to start working on the changes you seek. I know you’d like to do something about transgender rights and immigration...those are actually issues in actual debate, unlike Iz’s issues, where he’s the only one concerned about them. Nevertheless, you’re a team. Hop to it!


So, how do you feel about sanctuary.cities/states and illegal immigration?


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, how do you feel about sanctuary.cities/states and illegal immigration?


Is that two questions? 
1. I feel fine about them. No strong feelings one way or the other.
2. I feel it’s illegal and we clearly don’t prioritize it. Must be powers greater than you or I (those are always corporate powers which is why you idiots don’t understand anything about the climate debate) who have decided it’s ok. The “wall” is irrelevant and should not happen. It’s Un-American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

Where is e -reader? That dick will believe anything.

Mueller team disputes BuzzFeed report claiming Trump told Cohen to lie
29 mins ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mueller-team-disputes-buzzfeed-report-claiming-trump-told-cohen-to-lie.amp&ved=2ahUKEwiSvJqz1PjfAhXtFjQIHUWUC8kQ0PADMAJ6BAgGEAw&usg=AOvVaw2ra_vY8P8Q2NleLlC1k9wA&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is e -reader? That dick will believe anything.
> 
> Mueller team disputes BuzzFeed report claiming Trump told Cohen to lie
> 29 mins ago
> ...


All M's team said was "not accurate".  Fox threw out a lure, looking for suckers, and they found one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I told these fools years ago (before t ran) that Russia was a conservatives paradise. Now they seem to think I was right . . . but they want Russia here.


Fries U.  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3824


Can you believe Hillary lost despite all the predictions?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3825


How many votes did the Russians steal again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

espola said:


> All M's team said was "not accurate".  Fox threw out a lure, looking for suckers, and they found one.


..again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> When Obama left office, Jan 20, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,827. When he entered office, Jan 20, 2009, the Dow closed at 7,949. In other words, in his 8 years in office the Dow went up roughly 150%. If Trump stays in office 8 years, the Dow would have to be 49,369 for his term in office to equal Obama’s as it relates to the stock market and the Dow Jones Industrial average.
> 
> Furthermore, private sector job growth was up 2.2 million in 2016, Obama’s last year in office while job growth in 2017, Trump’s first year, was up 2.1 million. First quarter 2018, job growth was 605,000. Job growth in the first quarter of 2016 was 606,000. Again, job growth under Obama was marginally better than under Trump.
> 
> ...


Amazing what can happen when your Presidency is subsidized by 6 consecutive years of QE also known as a near doubling of the national debt.  Fries U! What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

justified said:


> "Fake news" is what Trump supporters say when they can't handle the truth, facts or reality.


Subsidizing Obama’ s first 6 years with QE is the truth.  Fries U graduates!


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Subsidizing Obama’ s first 6 years with QE is the truth.  Fries U graduates!


I think your envy of people with money seriously clouds your objectivity. C’mon...expand your horizons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I think your envy of people with money seriously clouds your objectivity. C’mon...expand your horizons.


Collateralized debt masquerading as an asset is not enviable finance boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor things don’t know the difference.


....between collateralized debt and an asset.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collateralized debt masquerading as an asset is not enviable finance boy.


You can do it! When you get back from DC, promise me you’ll read up on investment and you’ll start. No matter how small...listen, I probably had your money when I was 30 (no, you’re really dumb...I probably already had a lot more than you do now, but still...) and I started investing. Conservatively, learning about things like “assets,” “debt,” “value,” “interest,” and things grew and grew. What you need to understand is that I viewed things, even then, exactly opposite as you view them. And look at us now!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You can do it! When you get back from DC, promise me you’ll read up on investment and you’ll start. No matter how small...listen, I probably had your money when I was 30 (no, you’re really dumb...I probably already had a lot more than you do now, but still...) and I started investing. Conservatively, learning about things like “assets,” “debt,” “value,” “interest,” and things grew and grew. What you need to understand is that I viewed things, even then, exactly opposite as you view them. And look at us now!


Lol! View them any way you want finance boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You can do it! When you get back from DC, promise me you’ll read up on investment and you’ll start. No matter how small...listen, I probably had your money when I was 30 (no, you’re really dumb...I probably already had a lot more than you do now, but still...) and I started investing. Conservatively, learning about things like “assets,” “debt,” “value,” “interest,” and things grew and grew. What you need to understand is that I viewed things, even then, exactly opposite as you view them. And look at us now!


Us? You and legend?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I think your envy of people with money seriously clouds your objectivity. C’mon...expand your horizons.


I think your envy of money seriously clouds your brain.


----------



## messy (Jan 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Us? You and legend?


You and Izzy in DC. Represent! 2 California Republicans who make up their own facts and don’t like immigrants! And you’re both uneducated! You’ll be celebrities with the Trump crowd! Izzy might come back knowing how many votes were stolen and you can come back with a little wall!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal again?


You tell us what your estimate is. They pumped a lot of propaganda into the system, to think they got nothing in return is foolish. They wanted a useful idiot and they got one . . . what's your excuse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I think your envy of people with money seriously clouds your objectivity. C’mon...expand your horizons.


The aggrieved are envious/bitter of just about everyone and everything . . . they even detest women and children trying to find a better, healthier, more stable environment to live.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You and Izzy in DC. Represent! 2 California Republicans who make up their own facts and don’t like immigrants! And you’re both uneducated! You’ll be celebrities with the Trump crowd! Izzy might come back knowing how many votes were stolen and you can come back with a little wall!


It is illegal immigrants and I cannot recall Iz saying much on the subject. You Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

You people are so fucking stupid.

Another anti-Trump 'bombshell,' another dud
JANUARY 19, 2019
The anti-Trump throng keeps getting left high and dry.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/another_antitrump_bombshell_another_dud.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Another 'narrative' falling apart: Trump surges 19 points in poll with...Latinos
JANUARY 18, 2019
The PBS-commissioned poll detail wasn't actually reported in the story from PBS. It took a competitor to notice.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/another_narrative_falling_apart_trump_surges_19_points_in_poll_with__latinos.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Booter said:


> This one is for Simple Little Joey Shitstain:
> 
> *Donald Trump’s ‘great wall’ is a fantasy that even he knows will never be real*
> 
> ...


CNBC? That's all you need to say.
Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

CNN And MSNBC Repeatedly Floated Impeachment Over Disputed BuzzFeed Report
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/18/cnn-msnbc-impeach-trump-buzzfeed-mueller&ved=2ahUKEwiM4ZKD__nfAhUOIqwKHVugB3AQlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw3lygK1McTuCIwW4hrgqXJJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

CNN Guest: BuzzFeed ‘Got Their Brains Kicked In’ By Mueller’s Team
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/18/cnn-ben-ferguson-buzzfeed-brains-mueller&ved=2ahUKEwiM4ZKD__nfAhUOIqwKHVugB3AQlO8DMAV6BAgKEBk&usg=AOvVaw06oMJtvGIn8xdpoo45ZD5P


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

You people should watch.

Trump To Make ‘Major Announcement’ About Border ‘Crisis’ And Government Shutdown On Saturday
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/18/trump-announcement-shutdown-wall&ved=2ahUKEwiM4ZKD__nfAhUOIqwKHVugB3AQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw2OiF8BR_pjIyBdfM1ekjHG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Who gives a fuck?

Nancy Pelosi Claims Trump Endangered Her Life with Cancellation of Her Afghanistan Trip
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/01/18/nancy-pelosi-trump-endangered-life-cancellation-trip/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Ron DeSantis Continues Cleaning House In Florida’s Elections System
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/01/18/ron-desantis-continues-cleaning-house-floridas-elections-system/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Maher: 'I Think the BuzzFeed Story Is True'
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/01/18/maher-i-think-the-buzzfeed-story-is-true/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjKmdCynfrfAhWC0FQKHeTXBK4QlO8DMAR6BAgMEBU&usg=AOvVaw28Xs4WO9xm-b-gnUhhxmmg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Dems Who Pushed BuzzFeed Report Silent After Special Counsel Statement
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/18/dems-who-pushed-buzzfeed-report-silent-after-special-counsel-statement/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjKmdCynfrfAhWC0FQKHeTXBK4QlO8DMAZ6BAgMEB0&usg=AOvVaw1fXzk0jJgFa5ILlgaFzXHP


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You tell us what your estimate is. They pumped a lot of propaganda into the system, to think they got nothing in return is foolish. They wanted a useful idiot and they got one . . . what's your excuse?


My estimate would be enough to win.  How much more propaganda did the Russians pump into the system than Bernie and Comey bot did?  You people are in denial about how crappy a candidate YOU nominated and are looking for an excuse to justify your ignorance.  That’s why you escaped to the safe zone after the election.  I have no excuse.  I voted for Johnson who put a decent enough dent in FL. for Trump to win FL..  kek!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think your envy of money seriously clouds your brain.


Play money even.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The aggrieved are envious/bitter of just about everyone and everything . . . they even detest women and children trying to find a better, healthier, more stable environment to live.


Not true.  Why do you detest U.S. women and children who are trying to find a better, healthier, more stable environment to live by giving those same benefits to illegals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My estimate would be enough to win.  How much more propaganda did the Russians pump into the system than Bernie and Comey bot did?  You people are in denial about how crappy a candidate YOU nominated and are looking for an excuse to justify your ignorance.  That’s why you escaped to the safe zone after the election.  I have no excuse.  I voted for Johnson who put a decent enough dent in FL. for Trump to win FL..  kek!!


Again your own narrative alludes you, wow you are dumb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.  Why do you detest U.S. women and children who are trying to find a better, healthier, more stable environment to live by giving those same benefits to illegals?


What benefits?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again your own narrative alludes you, wow you are dumb.


Ditto...ya wank


----------



## Friesland (Jan 19, 2019)

Ah. Big shocker. Maga hats doing a racism to an American war vet.

https://newsmaven.io/indiancountrytoday/news/outrage-as-non-native-youth-wearing-maga-hats-taunt-and-disrespect-native-elder-jy7UVwdg8kK2uvT0L-JOig/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah. Big shocker. Maga hats doing a racism to an American war vet.
> 
> https://newsmaven.io/indiancountrytoday/news/outrage-as-non-native-youth-wearing-maga-hats-taunt-and-disrespect-native-elder-jy7UVwdg8kK2uvT0L-JOig/


Those hats are pretty dangerous.
What does "doing a racism" mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

How do you not love this guy?
Too Funny.
Naturalization in the oval office.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What benefits?


The environmental ones you mentioned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again your own narrative alludes you, wow you are dumb.


Deep thinker.


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2019)

messy said:


> exactly. "people lynch Trump." a lynching is the opposite of legitimate justice. sorry you don't approve of our justice system. maybe try russia.


*Hey ...." Messy " Financial....*

*How's it feel to be an Asshat.....it's obvious to those who understand " intent " what*
*you meant.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah. Big shocker. Maga hats doing a racism to an American war vet.
> 
> https://newsmaven.io/indiancountrytoday/news/outrage-as-non-native-youth-wearing-maga-hats-taunt-and-disrespect-native-elder-jy7UVwdg8kK2uvT0L-JOig/


Sucker!  Fries U!!


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2019)

T says the wall works.  Just look at San Antonio!  Which is right on the Mexican border, 100 miles away.

Maybe he was referring to the Alamo walls.  Or maybe he is just suffering from (another) attack of dementia.  

Has everyone sent their 25th Amendment email to Pence?


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2019)

"Give me what I want, and I won't take away something you already have."


----------



## messy (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My estimate would be enough to win.  How much more propaganda did the Russians pump into the system than Bernie and Comey bot did?  You people are in denial about how crappy a candidate YOU nominated and are looking for an excuse to justify your ignorance.  That’s why you escaped to the safe zone after the election.  I have no excuse.  I voted for Johnson who put a decent enough dent in FL. for Trump to win FL..  kek!!


I hear the twilight zone thing whenever this nutjob says anything. How can someone be wrong 100% of the time? Of course he voted for “Johnson.” Ignatius J. Reilly indeed!


----------



## messy (Jan 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah. Big shocker. Maga hats doing a racism to an American war vet.
> 
> https://newsmaven.io/indiancountrytoday/news/outrage-as-non-native-youth-wearing-maga-hats-taunt-and-disrespect-native-elder-jy7UVwdg8kK2uvT0L-JOig/


Yeah I saw the video. I’m looking forward to those hateful parents and children, of whom there seems to be millions, climbing back under their rocks once Trump is out of office.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker!  Fries U!!


Those kids believe their "domicile" is on the bank's balance sheet as an asset, that the Fed has a printing press to print money, and they aren't racist little shitheads.

And they are as right about the 3rd points as they are about the first 2.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those hats are pretty dangerous.
> What does "doing a racism" mean.


Just watch the video Racist Sterno Joe. If you don't recognize it, well, maybe that's the problem.

Did you get your DNA done yet so you can get your discount on your flight to Mexico?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I saw the video. I’m looking forward to those hateful parents and children, of whom there seems to be millions, climbing back under their rocks once Trump is out of office.


Build the wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just watch the video Racist Sterno Joe. If you don't recognize it, well, maybe that's the problem.
> 
> Did you get your DNA done yet so you can get your discount on your flight to Mexico?


Coward.


----------



## messy (Jan 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Those kids believe their "domicile" is on the bank's balance sheet as an asset, that the Fed has a printing press to print money, and they aren't racist little shitheads.
> 
> And they are as right about the 3rd points as they are about the first 2.


The idiocy of the first two are just the product of fantasy, the third comes from a feeling of inferiority and being economically “replaced.”
It’s oddly more logical than the first two.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward.


Racist.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build the wall.


Why, you hoping to get some day-labor? News flash - they don't sheetrock that kind of wall, Racist Joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> T says the wall works.  Just look at San Antonio!  Which is right on the Mexican border, 100 miles away.
> 
> Maybe he was referring to the Alamo walls.  Or maybe he is just suffering from (another) attack of dementia.
> 
> Has everyone sent their 25th Amendment email to Pence?


Along with the rest of you suckers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear the twilight zone thing whenever this nutjob says anything. How can someone be wrong 100% of the time? Of course he voted for “Johnson.” Ignatius J. Reilly indeed!


How many votes did the Russians steal?  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Those kids believe their "domicile" is on the bank's balance sheet as an asset, that the Fed has a printing press to print money, and they aren't racist little shitheads.
> 
> And they are as right about the 3rd points as they are about the first 2.


Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

How didn't someone beat their asses?

Appalling: Catholic school students harass Native American veteran on Lincoln Memorial steps
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/01/19/appalling-catholic-school-students-harass-native-american-veteran-on-lincoln-memorial-steps/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjy0K3gqPzfAhVHbKwKHZITCToQlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw1uEKcNw9RSf9S-33FylJz8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Eric Swalwell: All Evidence I've Seen Shows Trump Is a Russian Agent
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/19/eric-swalwell-all-evidence-ive-seen-shows-trump-is-a-russian-agent/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiDh9GjqfzfAhVRVK0KHcY_BqgQlO8DMAN6BAgMEBE&usg=AOvVaw0BEQyBmISm87HVU9XZQOeO


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> The idiocy of the first two are just the product of fantasy, the third comes from a feeling of inferiority and being economically “replaced.”
> It’s oddly more logical than the first two.


If Mexico only sends it's worst, rapist, murders and gang members, and you are afraid they are coming to take your job, WTF do you do for a living?


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Eric Swalwell: All Evidence I've Seen Shows Trump Is a Russian Agent
> 7 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/19/eric-swalwell-all-evidence-ive-seen-shows-trump-is-a-russian-agent/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiDh9GjqfzfAhVRVK0KHcY_BqgQlO8DMAN6BAgMEBE&usg=AOvVaw0BEQyBmISm87HVU9XZQOeO


There's a lot of evidence. His tax returns may show motive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> The idiocy of the first two are just the product of fantasy, the third comes from a feeling of inferiority and being economically “replaced.”
> It’s oddly more logical than the first two.


So can we add phycologist to your many titles?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> There's a lot of evidence. His tax returns may show motive.


If, should, would, could and may.
Shirley you have some evidence by now, it's been 2 years and almost everyone in the world is looking.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If, should, would, could and may.
> Shirley you have some evidence by now, it's been 2 years and almost everyone in the world is looking.


Mueller knows.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So can we add phycologist to your many titles?


"Phycology is the scientific study of algae."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phycology


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If, should, would, could and may.
> Shirley you have some evidence by now, it's been 2 years and almost everyone in the world is looking.


We have a lot. It's everywhere, including information in the article you posted. But if you're in a hurry for some final conclusion, I can't help you there.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So can we add phycologist to your many titles?


Amateur, but yes.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

rg today on t "discussing" Cohen's testimony with him before he testified -- "So what?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> rg today on t "discussing" Cohen's testimony with him before he testified -- "So what?"


And?
BuzzFeed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> rg today on t "discussing" Cohen's testimony with him before he testified -- "So what?"


How many votes did the Russians steal?


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?
> BuzzFeed?


Mueller knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I saw the video. I’m looking forward to those hateful parents and children, of whom there seems to be millions, climbing back under their rocks once Trump is out of office.


‘MORE media lies’: Looks like there’s a whole lot MORE to story about Catholic students ‘harassing’ Native American protester

Posted at 7:57 am on January 20, 2019 by Sam Janney

_ 
If the social media mob comes for you, it’s something you will never EVER forget. Whether a story is true or not (and it’s starting to look like this latest outrage they’re screeching about may NOT be true), they will do anything and everything they can to ruin the person, their family, and anyone and everyone who knows them

Even if they’re a high school kid.

The story of the Covington Catholic students allegedly harassing a Native American protester was the HUGE story on Saturday, magically replacing Buzzfeed’s disastrous and incredibly embarrassing debacle about Trump/Cohen and the Trump Tower in Moscow. Color us shocked at how quickly the media can make this stuff disappear … *adjusts tinfoil hat*

Full videos have been shared on social media, plus texts from the students and an entire statement claiming that what is being pushed by the media and the social media mob is a bunch of BS.

Let’s start with Jim Hanson:


He stood there, with an adult banging a drum in his face.

It gets better.



So the bit about evil, racist kids surrounding and harassing the poor Native American guy?

Sounds like it’s been debunked.

Here are messages from the Covington kids themselves …

https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/more-media-lies-looks-like-theres-a-whole-lot-more-to-story-about-catholic-students-harassing-native-american-protester/amp/_


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Mueller knows.


...and t knows, and Cohen knows, and, based on his statements today, rg now knows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

A Catholic archdiocese outside Cincinnati is investigating the actions of some of its high school students during the Indigenous Peoples March in Washington Friday.

Some students wearing Make America Great Again hats and clothing appeared to surround and may have taunted a Native American troupe as it performed the "American Indian Movement" song about strength and courage. It's not clear which of those young people surrounding the Native Americans are students of Covington Catholic High School in Covington, Kentucky. There appears to have been jeering by another group of people preceding the incident caught on video.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/catholic-school-investigate-taunting-native-americans-n960626?cid=public-rss_20190120


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build the wall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

*AMAZING PHOTO EVIDENCE FROM THE SOUTHERN BORDER SHOWS WE ARE BEING INVADED BY CLEVER PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Catholic archdiocese outside Cincinnati is investigating the actions of some of its high school students during the Indigenous Peoples March in Washington Friday.
> 
> Some students wearing Make America Great Again hats and clothing appeared to surround and may have taunted a Native American troupe as it performed the "American Indian Movement" song about strength and courage. It's not clear which of those young people surrounding the Native Americans are students of Covington Catholic High School in Covington, Kentucky. There appears to have been jeering by another group of people preceding the incident caught on video.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/catholic-school-investigate-taunting-native-americans-n960626?cid=public-rss_20190120


Did you watch the video? You fucking liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah I saw the video. I’m looking forward to those hateful parents and children, of whom there seems to be millions, climbing back under their rocks once Trump is out of office.


So, what do you think now? Poor injuns confronting kids, too funny. Just another lie from you people.
Poor little injun crying.
Ha


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just watch the video Racist Sterno Joe. If you don't recognize it, well, maybe that's the problem.
> 
> Did you get your DNA done yet so you can get your discount on your flight to Mexico?


Did you get the rest of the story yet? 
You fucking coward.
MAGA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

The tricks of the multibillion-dollar drug business include using drones, submarines, ultralight planes and even frozen sharks to transport product across the US-Mexico border. Just consider that in 2016, US Customs and Border Protection Air and Marine Operations agents attempted to seize a submarine in the Pacific Ocean with nearly $194 million worth of cocaine.

And yet President Trump argues that his proposed border wall, a throwback to a bygone era, will "stop much of the drugs from pouring into this country and poisoning our youth."
As he said last July, he is worried that smugglers will throw "large sacks of drugs" over the wall and hit US citizens on the head -- a preoccupation that led to his request for a transparent border wall.

But more importantly, the wall will be a gift to the drug cartels.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/08/opinions/border-wall-cartels-trump-opinion-driver/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/corruption-and-money-laundering/explained-what-has-donald-trump-got-do-latin-american-drug-cartels/


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you get the rest of the story yet?
> You fucking coward.
> MAGA.


Irony.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what do you think now? Poor injuns confronting kids, too funny. Just another lie from you people.
> Poor little injun crying.
> Ha


So you, a t-sucker, dispute the claim of racist actions by fellow t-suckers by using racist slurs (like always) yet don't see the irony (like always).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/corruption-and-money-laundering/explained-what-has-donald-trump-got-do-latin-american-drug-cartels/


t wants to help eliminate the competition for his friends.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you get the rest of the story yet?
> You fucking coward.
> MAGA.


Here's the full story.

You're a racist. Those kids are racists. The government is still shut down and Trump just offered amnesty and sent Coulter in conniptions.

End of story.

Goodnight Paulie Stillinjail...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and t knows, and Cohen knows, and, based on his statements today, rg now knows.


Perfect.  So how many votes was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Here's the full story.
> 
> You're a racist. Those kids are racists. The government is still shut down and Trump just offered amnesty and sent Coulter in conniptions.
> 
> ...


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you get the rest of the story yet?
> You fucking coward.
> MAGA.


I await an independent source. That video was very incriminating but if the old drum banger moved to get in the kid’s face, despite the fact that the kid was an asshole (you saw his hat), then the kid was the one who showed restraint by not punching a hole in the drum in his face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you, a t-sucker, dispute the claim of racist actions by fellow t-suckers by using racist slurs (like always) yet don't see the irony (like always).


My kids are part injun so it's ok.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Catholic archdiocese outside Cincinnati is investigating the actions of some of its high school students during the Indigenous Peoples March in Washington Friday.
> 
> Some students wearing Make America Great Again hats and clothing appeared to surround and may have taunted a Native American troupe as it performed the "American Indian Movement" song about strength and courage. It's not clear which of those young people surrounding the Native Americans are students of Covington Catholic High School in Covington, Kentucky. There appears to have been jeering by another group of people preceding the incident caught on video.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/catholic-school-investigate-taunting-native-americans-n960626?cid=public-rss_20190120


Fake news


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I await an independent source. That video was very incriminating but if the old drum banger moved to get in the kid’s face, despite the fact that the kid was an asshole (you saw his hat), then the kid was the one who showed restraint by not punching a hole in the drum in his face.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/more-media-lies-looks-like-theres-a-whole-lot-more-to-story-about-catholic-students-harassing-native-american-protester/amp/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Here's the full story.
> 
> You're a racist. Those kids are racists. The government is still shut down and Trump just offered amnesty and sent Coulter in conniptions.
> 
> ...


Only you people won't believe your own eyes, too funny.

MAGA.
Coward.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/more-media-lies-looks-like-theres-a-whole-lot-more-to-story-about-catholic-students-harassing-native-american-protester/amp/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I await an independent source. That video was very incriminating but if the old drum banger moved to get in the kid’s face, despite the fact that the kid was an asshole (you saw his hat), then the kid was the one who showed restraint by not punching a hole in the drum in his face.


I am starting  to like you, with Bruddah's help there is hope for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My kids are part injun so it's ok.


Yeah, like how you once claimed to be African/American to excuse your disparaging remarks about that group . . . just like your hero individual #1, always full of excuses and blaming others for your stupidity and sloth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you, a t-sucker, dispute the claim of racist actions by fellow t-suckers by using racist slurs (like always) yet don't see the irony (like always).


What racial slur? Is cowboy a racial slur?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only you people won't believe your own eyes, too funny.
> 
> MAGA.
> Coward.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/more-media-lies-looks-like-theres-a-whole-lot-more-to-story-about-catholic-students-harassing-native-american-protester/amp/


You believe what you are told to believe, like always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Irony.


Picking on little kids, that's  how far you have fallen.
You dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/corruption-and-money-laundering/explained-what-has-donald-trump-got-do-latin-american-drug-cartels/


Globalwitness? WTF?
You are getting desperate, always have been though really when you think about it actually perhaps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


He is no Trumper.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Turns out "Black Muslims" are to blame . . .

The mother of the boy filmed harassing an elderly Native American at a rally in Washington DC has come out and blamed "black Muslims" for her son's behaviour.

In an e-mail written to the website Heavy.com, the mother claimed that it was _not _the protester who was harrassed, but that it was actually the other way around.

She wrote:

Shame on you! Were you there? Did you hear the names the people where calling these boys? It was shameful.

Did you witness the black Muslims yelling profanities and video taping trying to get something to futher (sic) your narrative of hatred??

She continued:

Did you know that this “man” came up to this one boy and drummed in his face? Shame on you. Only reporting what you want. More fake news.

https://www.indy100.com/article/maga-hat-boy-nathan-phillips-black-muslis-donald-trump-native-american-covington-8737536


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is no Trumper.


Gee you picked up on that one pretty fast there Sherlock! It's called 'parody', it's a form of humor, yet this one strikes close to (your) home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee you picked up on that one pretty fast there Sherlock! It's called 'parody', it's a form of humor, yet this one strikes close to (your) home.


Didn't watch it.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My kids are part injun so it's ok.


No, it's not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> No, it's not.


Are you part injun?


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Picking on little kids, that's  how far you have fallen.
> You dick.


Where?


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you part injun?


My kids are part Asian.  Do you see me using racist slurs against Asians?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, like how you once claimed to be African/American to excuse your disparaging remarks about that group . . . just like your hero individual #1, always full of excuses and blaming others for your stupidity and sloth.


Liar, I never disparged anyone because they were black.
BTW, we are all a bit African, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> My kids are part Asian.  Do you see me using racist slurs against Asians?


I will take that as a no so you can stay the fuck out of something that doesn't concern you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I await an independent source. That video was very incriminating but if the old drum banger moved to get in the kid’s face, despite the fact that the kid was an asshole (you saw his hat), then the kid was the one who showed restraint by not punching a hole in the drum in his face.


Video Analytics too!!  Fries U!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turns out "Black Muslims" are to blame . . .
> 
> The mother of the boy filmed harassing an elderly Native American at a rally in Washington DC has come out and blamed "black Muslims" for her son's behaviour.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t wants to help eliminate the competition for his friends.


Nothing like 6 years of QE to eliminate the competition.  Just ask Lehman brothers.


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will take that as a no so you can stay the fuck out of something that doesn't concern you.


All minorities in the US are concerned about any racism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

×

_OPINION
Harry Reid Exposes Greatest Liberal Scam of All-Time
Wayne Allyn Root | January 20, 2019








What's in the news day and night? The wall.

It's all anyone talks about or thinks about or debates. Have you heard? The U.S. government is partially shut down over the wall.


But it's all a massive liberal scam. A Ponzi scheme. Pure fraud. Bernie Madoff couldn't come up with a better scam.

Because the same liberal politicians and donors who scream about the "racism" and "immorality" and "ineffectiveness" of a wall all live behind walls.

President Trump needs to buy TV infomercial time and run a 30-minute TV show in a Ross Perot fashion -- featuring aerial views of the mansions and estates of liberals, protected by walls, gates, and armed guards. You know, the exact same protections they don't want you and me or our children to have.

Exhibit A is Harry Reid, the Democratic former Senate Majority Leader from my home state of Nevada.

Please ignore the advertising slogan "What happens in Las Vegas stays in Las Vegas." It's not true. Las Vegas is the crossroads of America. What happens here is happening everywhere. And I've uncovered the biggest liberal scam in America -- going on right here in Las Vegas.

It revolves around my home community in Henderson. I live in the exclusive Anthem Country Club. There are about 1,500 beautiful homes behind the gates of Anthem. Together, these homes are worth around $1 billion -- in just one country club in one Las Vegas suburb.


What's the amazing appeal of Anthem Country Club? It's got a big beautiful wall around it. And thick iron gates in front are protected by armed guards. The result? There is virtually no crime inside walled, gated, armed Anthem.

Life is good behind the gates of Anthem.

In the rest of Las Vegas ... not so much. In the rest of Vegas ... lots of crime, gang bangers, drugs, car-jackings, and home invasion robberies. Proving walls and gates and lots of armed guards are a good thing if you want your family to be safe.

But wait. My Anthem community recently added yet another feature to keep our residents safe. Every vehicle entering our gates must show a government-issued photo ID or they will be denied entry.

Guess who's my neighbor, just steps away from my home? Former Sen. Harry Reid. The one and only. He could have chosen anywhere in Nevada or America to retire. But he didn't. He chose the protection of fortress Anthem for his family.

There are many lessons we can learn from studying Anthem Country Club.

Lesson No. 1: If you want your family and children to be safe, BUILD A WALL -- preferably a wall that is also surrounded by armed guards. The Vatican understands this lesson. Every celebrity in Hollywood understands. All the wealthy politicians in Washington, D.C., understand. All the big-shot media executives understand. Bill Gates, Warren Buffett and George Soros all understand. Barbara Streisand, George Clooney, Sean Penn, and Madonna all understand. They are protected by big walls, sturdy gates, and armed guards.


Lesson No. 2: Liberal Democrats are hypocrites. All the liberal bigmouths who denigrate the wall live behind walls and gates. None is a better example than Reid, former chief water carrier and bottle washer of President Barack Obama. Reid spent his entire Senate career fighting viciously against a wall. Reid argued walls were terrible and unnecessary things.

So, why did Harry choose Anthem? Because he loves his family. That's why we all want a wall at America's southern border. To protect our country and our children from bad people, drugs, disease, and violent crime. Welcome to the neighborhood, Harry. Can I bring a cake by?

Lesson No. 3: Liberals lie about everything. Liberals don't just use walls to separate themselves from the very poor and illegal alien voters they count on to elect them. They use limos and private jets and send their children to lily-white private schools where they'll never be around gangbangers or illegal aliens or Muslim refugees or disease.

Lesson No. 4: Guns must not be as bad as liberals claim. Because liberals may argue against gun ownership, but at the same time, they have armed guards protect them.

Lesson No. 5: The argument against voter identification is a total scam. How do all those gardeners, maids and pool cleaners drive through the gates of Anthem every day? The answer: They all already have a government-issued photo ID. So I guess it's a lie when liberal politicians claim that poor people and minorities don't have a photo ID or that it's too difficult for them to get or that it's "racist" to ask them for it.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> My kids are part Asian.  Do you see me using racist slurs against Asians?


Good for you Haole boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> All minorities in the US are concerned about any racism.


Yes it's called Racism masquerading as Diversity.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like 6 years of QE to eliminate the competition.  Just ask Lehman brothers.


Hey dummy, Lehman went BK before the QE started. 
Keeping a clean sheet, though. 100% wrong, every time.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only you people won't believe your own eyes, too funny.
> 
> MAGA.
> Coward.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/more-media-lies-looks-like-theres-a-whole-lot-more-to-story-about-catholic-students-harassing-native-american-protester/amp/


The smirking asshole blocking the Indian dude from marching is ok? R u kidding?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, Lehman went BK before the QE started.
> Keeping a clean sheet, though. 100% wrong, every time.


Yes they did finance boy.  That was the point if you understood what QE really was.  Lehman was not bailed out.  QE allowed B of A to buy out Lehman.  Fries U strikes again!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> All minorities in the US are concerned about any racism.


No they aren't.
They don't like you.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they did finance boy.  That was the point if you understood what QE really was.  Fries U strikes again!!


I will paraphrase..”QE...eliminate competition...ask Lehman Bros.” 
I then informed you that Lehman Bros. was eliminated prior to QE. 
It’s always Opposite Day when you say anything.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they did finance boy.  That was the point if you understood what QE really was.  Lehman was not bailed out.  QE allowed B of A to buy out Lehman.  Fries U strikes again!!


Except Lehman went BK and sold to Barclay’s and not B of A and QE had nothing to do with it.  As this one incredibly dumb smarmy lamer I know on a blog always says, “and again.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I will paraphrase..”QE...eliminate competition...ask Lehman Bros.”
> I then informed you that Lehman Bros. was eliminated prior to QE.
> It’s always Opposite Day when you say anything.


Your Frienance really inhibits understanding how cash flows and to whom it flows.  Just like your collateralized debt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> All minorities in the US are concerned about any racism.


All intelligent beings are . . . the war on ignorance and stupidity is never ending. t did spur a rally amongst those on the anti-intellectual side, but this too will pass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> The smirking asshole blocking the Indian dude from marching is ok? R u kidding?


The Indian came over to the kids and the kid just stood there, didn't say or do anything.
You really aren't that big of a snowflake. Are you?

Maybe this is more like it,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All intelligent beings are . . . the war on ignorance and stupidity is never ending. t did spur a rally amongst those on the anti-intellectual side, but this too will pass.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All intelligent beings are . . . the war on ignorance and stupidity is never ending. t did spur a rally amongst those on the anti-intellectual side, but this too will pass.


So are you an intelligent intellectual?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

__
_
OMG LOL! Elizabeth Warren makes HEAP BIG fool of herself jumping into social media mob attack on Covington school kids
 

Posted at 11:31 am on January 20, 2019 by Sam Janney

 
Ok, so you knew Elizabeth Warren would be front and center exploiting the narrative the social media mob CREATED about at bunch of Catholic high school kids and a Native American Vietnam vet, especially when there were MAGA hats involved.





She really is shameless.

Especially since this is still up and we’re seeing the WHOLE story now and these kids really didn’t do anything PLUS ol’ Nathan has pulled similar stunts in the past.

Way to go, Liz.


Maybe she should just stick to posting Instagram videos of herself drinking beer with her husband.

Wow.

Elizabeth is 1/1024th outraged or something …
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/omg-lol-elizabeth-warren-makes-heap-big-fool-of-herself-jumping-into-social-media-mob-attack-on-covington-school-kids/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiIwK6yp_3fAhUN5awKHRbAAjkQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw0J5ahvqkP1a4HbHtACu0ER_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> The smirking asshole blocking the Indian dude from marching is ok? R u kidding?


__
_
WOW: Member of Pawnee and Seminole tribes tells DIFFERENT story about Covington Catholic high school kids and protester

Posted at 9:56 am on January 20, 2019 by Sam Janney

 
As Twitchy reported, there is far more to what happened during an alleged altercation between a bunch of high school kids and a group of Native American protesters. The media originally went with the ‘white kid picked on the Native American Vietnam vet’ angle because some kids were wearing MAGA hats. Well, that and we all know what gets the clicks and the tapes.


Sounds like even members of the protest group are telling more of the story …


Wound up singing with them.

Huh.

That sure as sh*t doesn’t sound like a bunch of hateful kids harassing a Native American Vietnam vet …

From the AP:

In a phone interview, Frejo told The Associated Press he felt they were mocking the dance and also heckling a couple of black men nearby. He approached the group with Phillips to defuse the situation, joining him in singing the anthem from the American Indian Movement and beating out the tempo on hand drums.

Although he feared a mob mentality that could turn ugly, Frejo said he was at peace singing among the scorn and he briefly felt something special happen as they repeatedly sang the tune.

“They went from mocking us and laughing at us to singing with us. I heard it three times,” Frejo said. “That spirit moved through us, that drum, and it slowly started to move through some of those youths.”

Mocking. Hrm. After watching the raw footage we’re still not sure the ‘mocking’ was what they think it was but we’ll take this.
Bingo.
Unfortunately not before the social media mob made it into something it’s NOT.
Can we undo the damage? We’ll see.
Pretty much.

Truth hurts is why the media so rarely report it these days.

Don't you people get tired of getting owned here all day everyday?

I feel sorry for you dopes.

Love SJ
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

*Media Accuse Pro-Life Students of Mocking Native American*



_





THOMAS D. WILLIAMS, PH.D. 20 Jan 2019 
*The Roman Catholic Diocese of Covington rushed to condemn a group of Catholic students sporting MAGA hats at the March for Life whom the media accused of mocking and harassing a Native American man. But the story was fake news.*
Video footage belies reports that the students from Covington Catholic High School “taunted” and “harassed” Nathan Phillips, who was present in Washington, DC, for the first Indigenous Peoples March on Friday.


Jesuit-run America magazine claimed that a small group of Native American drummers had been “surrounded by a much larger band of teenagers,” an allegation repeated by other media outlets.

In point of fact, however, video footage shows the Native Americans confronting the youths, and Mr. Phillips begins playing his drum just inches from the face of one of the boys, who simply smiles at him.

This unedited video (with the original sound) is indisputable proof that the Native American man approached the Catholic school kids pic.twitter.com/cFi0qRYDg2

— PolishPatriot™️ (@PolishPatriotTM) January 20, 2019

The New York Times went so far as to allege that the boys had “mobbed” a Native elder, which is unsustainable in the face of video footage showing the man approaching the boys, who are stationary.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

*Media Accuse Pro-Life Students of Mocking Native American*



_





THOMAS D. WILLIAMS, PH.D. 20 Jan 2019 
*The Roman Catholic Diocese of Covington rushed to condemn a group of Catholic students sporting MAGA hats at the March for Life whom the media accused of mocking and harassing a Native American man. But the story was fake news.*
Video footage belies reports that the students from Covington Catholic High School “taunted” and “harassed” Nathan Phillips, who was present in Washington, DC, for the first Indigenous Peoples March on Friday.


Jesuit-run America magazine claimed that a small group of Native American drummers had been “surrounded by a much larger band of teenagers,” an allegation repeated by other media outlets.

In point of fact, however, video footage shows the Native Americans confronting the youths, and Mr. Phillips begins playing his drum just inches from the face of one of the boys, who simply smiles at him.

This unedited video (with the original sound) is indisputable proof that the Native American man approached the Catholic school kids pic.twitter.com/cFi0qRYDg2

— PolishPatriot™️ (@PolishPatriotTM) January 20, 2019

The New York Times went so far as to allege that the boys had “mobbed” a Native elder, which is unsustainable in the face of video footage showing the man approaching the boys, who are stationary.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry, I will now stop rubbing your nose in your own shit.

Kathy Griffin Calls for Doxxing High School Kids: 'I Want NAMES, Shame Them'
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/01/20/kathy-griffin-calls-for-doxxing-high-school-kids-i-want-names-shame-them/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixsJ-0tP3fAhUOOK0KHWd3CGwQlO8DMAF6BAgOEAk&usg=AOvVaw3Osh_WA_6sywdXOtnccN5r&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

‘Your movie SUCKED.’ Leslie Jones RAGES about new 
Ghostbusters movie, plays sexist card AND finds a way to blame Trump
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/your-movie-sucked-leslie-jones-rages-about-new-ghostbusters-movie-plays-sexist-card-and-finds-a-way-to-blame-trump/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwicg5Dwu_3fAhVK_IMKHaRnC-8QlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw0jVT3DXOUV7y3PvRjv2lr8


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Except Lehman went BK and sold to Barclay’s and not B of A and QE had nothing to do with it.  As this one incredibly dumb smarmy lamer I know on a blog always says, “and again.”


And again what?  You're missing a few pieces.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

CNN Contributor Admits Buzzfeed Story… Bad Day For The News Media.

Posted at 2:00 pm on January 20, 2019 by T.LaDuke

_ 





*Are those letters crooked?*

What a difference just a couple of hours make.





When everyone woke up Friday morning to the news that Buzzfeed had EXCLUSIVE reporting that Donald Trump had told his lawyer at the time to lie to Congress, the only question the media had was how long until Trump was impeached. When everyone was tucking themselves in later Friday night the question everyone had was, how many times can Buzzfeed get away with this crap and should anyone watch their cat videos anymore?

Well, at least one member of the 4th estate had the guts or just lost his marbles long enough to say this whole incident was a bad day for the news media. That person was Jeffery Toobin from CNN.





Yes, that CNN. The one that features Don Lemon and Chris Cuomo.

According to *Newsweek*

On Anderson Cooper 360, CNN’s Jeffrey Toobin said the statement was damaging for the media.

“What the reaction here may be is ‘the press screwed up. They should apologize. The media isn’t as great as it thinks it is.

“This is a bad day for the news media. Let’s not kid ourselves. That statement is at least a partial repudiation of an enormously important story,” Mediaite reported him as saying.

As most people now know, Buzzfeed was given a rare rebuttal from the special counsel Robert Mueller’s office on Friday night about their reporting that Trump had told Michael Cohen to lie to Congress and that was part of the Mueller investigation.

From *CNN*…





“BuzzFeed’s description of specific statements to the Special Counsel’s Office, and characterization of documents and testimony obtained by this office, regarding Michael Cohen’s Congressional testimony are not accurate,” said Peter Carr, a spokesman for Mueller’s office, in a statement.

This never happens. Like ever.

Special counsels and federal investigators rarely give a comment other than “no comment”. That the Mueller team felt compelled to come out and release a statement is amazing. With all the abuse President Trump has heaped on Mueller, no one would have batted an eye had the former F.B.I. director just sat on a no comment and let that fester.





So when the all-day media frenzy of how this was the silver bullet to sink Trump was manifesting itself, some people were questioning very basic things about the story. My colleagues here at Red State, Joe Cunningham, and Brandon Morse wrote these stories which started to ask some serious questions about the narrative.

*WATCH: Buzzfeed Reporter Admits They Haven’t Seen Documents Supporting Their Bombshell Cohen Report*





*There’s A Big, Glaring Question In BuzzFeed’s Trump Report*

This is something you would expect all media outlets to be doing.

Kudos to Brandon and Joe for filling the void and doing the critical thinking so many in the mainstream press refused to do because their feelings of hate for Trump pretty much trump good reporting.

Jeffery Toobin from CNN had the rare moment on live T.V.and said something on a panel of people who were pushing this story and praying for it to be true.

“This is a bad day for the news media. Let’s not kid ourselves.”

He nailed it.

Now, I’m no fan of Toobin. I thought his commentary on the Kavanaugh hearings and the clown show during it was flat out embarrassing for someone with a “Legal Analyst” tag after his name on CNN. However, if you criticize you should also compliment. Toobin standing up and calling this feeding frenzy of crap reporting and saying it was a bad day for the news media, in general, was spot on.




_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Contributor Admits Buzzfeed Story… Bad Day For The News Media.
> 
> Posted at 2:00 pm on January 20, 2019 by T.LaDuke
> 
> ...


That’s what happens when they go after other than votes colluded.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s what happens when they go after other than votes colluded.


Easy for you to say.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Easy for you to say.


But so hard to prove.  Agreed?  Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But so hard to prove.  Agreed?  Kek!


“...go after other than votes colluded” might make sense to somebody. Just not anybody who speaks English.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 20, 2019)

espola said:


> My kids are part Asian.  Do you see me using racist slurs against Asians?


I think you have a slanted view on the subject.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2019)

messy said:


> “...go after other than votes colluded” might make sense to somebody. Just not anybody who speaks English.


You don’t say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So are you an intelligent intellectual?


There's your ignorance and self doubt once again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your ignorance and self doubt once again.


I just love when someone has to call themselves intelligent because nobody else will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

__
_
Brother of falsely accused Covington Catholic HS student says family is receiving threats, business trashed online

Posted at 10:18 pm on January 20, 2019 by Greg P.

 
One of the uglier aspects of the entire Covington Catholic HS — Nathan Phillips story from over the weekend is that the mob doxxed a student by the name of Michael Hodge who wasn’t even in D.C. at the time:



Here’s a photo that was flying around on Saturday showing Michael, who wants to be a chef, interning at a local restaurant:
Andrew Hodge, Michael’s brother, took to Twitter on Sunday night to detail all of the fallout from the false accusation. For starters, this all happened as the family was preparing for a wedding:

The family is receiving threats and their business is getting trashed online:





And there will be “zero consequences” for everyone who did this:



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2019)

I bet this bastard isn't even an injun, he looks like a Mexican to me. We need to get him tested, probably an illegal.
_





ka_ya11 / Instagram / Screenshot
JOEL B. POLLAK 21 Jan 2019 
*Covington Catholic High School student Nick Sandmann issued a public statement Sunday evening in response to the controversy over a viral video showing a confrontation between a Native American activist and him and his fellow students at the March for Life in Washington, DC, on Friday.*

Sandmann, a junior, identified himself as the student at the front of the crowd in the video, and described the media reports about the confrontation as “misinformation and outright lies.”

The statement was issued by a public relations firm on behalf of Sandmann and his family, NBC News reported.

Native American activist Nathan Phillips said that the students had been “beastly” toward a group of black activists nearby, and that he felt “threatened” by them.

When more video evidence emerged, however, it seemed that the black activists — radicals from an obscure religious sect — had taunted the students with racial and homophobic slurs, and that Phillips had approached the students rather than the other way around.

Sandmann described the scene:

When we arrived, we noticed four African American protestors who were also on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. I am not sure what they were protesting, and I did not interact with them. I did hear them direct derogatory insults at our school group.

…

Because we were being loudly attacked in public, a student in our group asked one of our teacher chaperones to begin our school spirit chants … I did not witness or hear any students chant “build that wall” or anything hateful or racist at that time. Assertions to the contrary are simply false.

…

After a few minutes of chanting, the Native American protestors, whom I hadn’t previously notices, approached our group. The Native American protestors had drums and were accompanied by at least one person with a camera.

…

I believed that remaining motionless and calm, I was helping to defuse the situation. … I said a silent prayer that the situation would not get out of hand.

…

I was not intentionally making faces at the protestor. I did smile at one point because I wanted him to know that I was not going to become angry … I am a faithful Christian and practicing Catholic, and I always try to live up to the ideals my faith teaches me — to remain respectful of others, and to take no action that would lead to conflict or violence.
_


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Phillips_(activist)


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Indian came over to the kids and the kid just stood there, didn't say or do anything.
> You really aren't that big of a snowflake. Are you?
> 
> Maybe this is more like it,
> ...


I’m finding, after a bit of research, that the  immediate narrative was incorrect and  that the lame-ass kids in the MAGA hats were not the bad guys they were portrayed to be in this thing. Pains me to say that...they’re obviously tools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m finding, after a bit of research, that the  immediate narrative was incorrect and  that the lame-ass kids in the MAGA hats were not the bad guys they were portrayed to be in this thing. Pains me to say that...they’re obviously tools.


Like I said, there is hope for you, but you aren't making any friends on the left by being honest.
I believe it is now called the Kavanaugh Effect.

I got a hat for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I guess they have their minds made up, not cool.

*'FOX & FRIENDS' graphic says Ruth Bader Ginsburg dead...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah. Big shocker. Maga hats doing a racism to an American war vet.
> 
> https://newsmaven.io/indiancountrytoday/news/outrage-as-non-native-youth-wearing-maga-hats-taunt-and-disrespect-native-elder-jy7UVwdg8kK2uvT0L-JOig/


What happens when you get played by CNN.
This story is what one guy in a red hat refers to as, "fake news".

You have a problem with racial issues, fries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happens when you get played by CNN.
> This story is what one guy in a red hat refers to as, "fake news".
> 
> You have a problem with racial issues, fries.


OBVI.
Plus he is a grade A coward.


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like I said, there is hope for you, but you aren't making any friends on the left by being honest.
> I believe it is now called the Kavanaugh Effect.
> 
> I got a hat for you.


The drum dude is a bit of a whack job. Not like those Trump rally wrestling fans, but not very credible.  On the flip side, I also 65% believe the Buzzfeed story will be borne out. Time will tell...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*Kamala Harris Officially Launches Her Presidential Campaign for “Truth” and “Decency,” Forgetting She’s a Recently Proven Liar*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> The drum dude is a bit of a whack job. Not like those Trump rally wrestling fans, but not very credible.  On the flip side, I also 65% believe the Buzzfeed story will be borne out. Time will tell...


Maybe, who knows. One thing for sure is that it will be an interesting 2 years.






*Buzzfeed and the Left Have to Decide Whether the Cohen Story Is True, or their Beloved Mueller Investigation Is Lying*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Entertainment
*Blue-check DBAG: ‘Beauty and the Beast’ producer Jack Morrissey tweets THREAT to Covington kids then locks down like a coward*


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, who knows. One thing for sure is that it will be an interesting 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, they don’t have to make that decision at all. Mueller shut down a leak, that’s it. Followed by Giuliani’s daily admissions of stuff previously denied by Trump. Interesting two years, for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*China economic growth sinks to 3-decade low...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*Can someone please tell me the difference in these 2 photos?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just love when someone has to call themselves intelligent because nobody else will.


You certainly are insecure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are insecure.


You compliment your self and I am insecure, got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You compliment your self and I am insecure, got it.


You ooze it, can't help yourself and aren't able to see past your hate.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

Booter said:


> "I love the poorly educated" -  Don the Con Trump



*I pity idiots like YOU who cannot think for themselves......*

*Look up the word " Intent "......*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ooze it, can't help yourself and aren't able to see past your hate.



*If you embrace " LOVE " so much.....why do you spew so much HATE !*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happens when you get played by CNN.
> This story is what one guy in a red hat refers to as, "fake news".
> 
> You have a problem with racial issues, fries.


I've seen the videos, my hombre, from many angles and from many starting points.

If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.

But we all get to raise our kids how we wish, I guess.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only you people won't believe your own eyes, too funny.
> 
> MAGA.
> Coward.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/20/more-media-lies-looks-like-theres-a-whole-lot-more-to-story-about-catholic-students-harassing-native-american-protester/amp/


I've seen the videos, Racist Joe, from many angles and many starting points.

If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.

DACA
Racist.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  What a deal!


We teach all about bank assets and who owns the money printing press. You could use at last two courses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I've seen the videos, Racist Joe, from many angles and many starting points.
> 
> If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you plan the discussion on your weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I've seen the videos, Racist Joe, from many angles and many starting points.
> 
> If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.
> 
> ...


At least some on the left are decent at times, it takes a big man to admit when he is wrong, I understand your reluctance little fella,

Entertainment
*Too little TOO LATE? S.E. Cupp, Jamie Lee Curtis, and others apologize for making ‘snap judgments’ on Covington kids*


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I've seen the videos, my hombre, from many angles and from many starting points.
> 
> If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.
> 
> But we all get to raise our kids how we wish, I guess.



*Chicken Shit.....You know the TRUTH and yet you would LIE to your offspring to conceal it!*


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I've seen the videos, my hombre, from many angles and from many starting points.
> 
> If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.
> 
> But we all get to raise our kids how we wish, I guess.


Following the lead of the "at least ..." crowd -- At least they weren't wearing Redskins hats.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Following the lead of the "at least ..." crowd -- At least they weren't wearing Redskins hats.


*Pussy response # 2 above......*

*Return the Stolen Golf Balls ....ya sack.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

This is what hate looks like,


*FrieslandBronze *
Joined:
Oct 20, 2016
Messages:
963
Likes Received:
40
Trophy Points:
28
Ratings:
+380 / 15


Ah. Big shocker. Maga hats doing a racism to an American war vet.

https://newsmaven.io/indiancountryt...srespect-native-elder-jy7UVwdg8kK2uvT0L-JOig/

Friesland, Saturday at 11:59 AM Report


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Even though messy has recognized the error of his ways I hope he can get his money back from his psych degree.
messy_Bronze_


The self proclaimed coward, Fries,

Those kids believe their "domicile" is on the bank's balance sheet as an asset, that the Fed has a printing press to print money, and they aren't racist little shitheads.

And they are as right about the 3rd points as they are about the first 2.


The self proclaimed financial genius/psychologist /elitist, Messy,
The idiocy of the first two are just the product of fantasy, the third comes from a feeling of inferiority and being economically “replaced.”
It’s oddly more logical than the first two.

messy, Saturday at 9:35 PM Report


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Here is more evidence that the left has lost it, as if you needed any more examples.

*Twitter Allows ‘Verified’ Calls for Violence Against Conservative High School Kids

‘LOCK THE KIDS IN THE SCHOOL AND BURN THAT B*TCH TO THE GROUND’*

Twitter has spent years assuring the public that it will crack down on trolling, harassment, and violent threats. It’s also pledged to tackle “misinformation” and “unhealthy conversation,” using these loaded terms as excuses to ban a wide range of anti-progressive dissidents from the platform.

5,666


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

More lies from the left and the complicit  media,


Media
*Ouch! Sharyl Attkisson points to more proof that media malpractice has consequences (CNN hardest hit*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Blue Wave?



[URL='https://www.redstate.com/signup'] [/URL]
 

Dems Angry As Lindsey Graham Uses New Judicial Committee Chair to Investigate Obama Era Scandals




*Dems Angry As Lindsey Graham Uses New Judicial Committee Chair to Investigate Obama Era Scandals*

Posted at 2:29 pm on January 21, 2019 by Brandon Morse

Democrats are less than thrilled over the fact that Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) has decided to use his new position as chairmen of the Senate Judicial Committee to look back into the scandals of the Obama Administration.

According to The Hill, Graham has turned his attention to scandals such as the FBI’s investigation into Hillary Clinton’s private email server and the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) warrant applications targeting former Trump campaign aide Carter Page.

Some Democrats have immediately turned to mocking Graham over the investigations, saying he’s wasting their time:

“This is going to be like the History Channel it turns out. Instead of taking a look at the current issues, Lindsey Graham wants to go back and answer important questions about the Bermuda Triangle and Hillary Clinton,” Durbin told The Hill.

Durbin said he was “concerned” about Graham’s plans but quipped that “you know there is that question about Jimmy Carter which he probably wants to ask.”

Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.), another member of the panel, said maybe Graham should “investigate Benghazi some more too” — an apparent reference to a years-long House probe that Democrats considered a political stunt.

The Democrats have indicated that, instead of investigating oddities and unanswered questions about what Democrats were doing during the time in power at the executive level, they should be focusing on a bipartisan effort to take down President Trump for…something, according to The Hill:

Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) sent a letter to Graham on Friday asking him to call Cohen to testify before the committee.

“Our committee must conduct a thorough investigation of the President’s involvement in these crimes and whether he obstructed justice to hide them. … The hour to put country before petty partisan differences has come,” he added.

Sen. Dianne Feinstein (Calif.), the top Democrat on the panel, added in a statement, without directly mentioning Graham, that Republicans should “join in a bipartisan effort to get the facts to the American people, who deserve to know the full story of what happened during and after the 2016 election.”

Graham has spoken in the past that he wants to open up the FISA issue, and that the FBI “phoned in” the Clinton investigation, and now it seems he’s going to make good on his word.



According to Sen. John Cornyn (R-Texas), noted that “as long as it’s focused on oversight of those institutions, the FBI and DOJ, it’s clearly in the Judiciary Committee’s jurisdiction.” Thus, Graham is well within his right to pursue answers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I've seen the videos, Racist Joe, from many angles and many starting points.
> 
> If those were my kids, there would be a serious discussion.
> 
> ...


So these kids stand in the way while others kids in your party choose to use violence to protest...

And you choose to complain about the kids standing in the way.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2019)

*Freisland is a disgusting piece of Donkey dung that endorses Racism and Hate *
*Speech !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We teach all about bank assets and who owns the money printing press. You could use at last two courses.


www.frienance_kek.edu/register/at”last”twocourses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Freisland is a disgusting piece of Donkey dung that endorses Racism and Hate *
> *Speech !*


He is just an angry little union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I got a kick out of this,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Freisland is a disgusting piece of Donkey dung that endorses Racism and Hate *
> *Speech !*


That's surprising Fries hates white catholic young boys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Racist
*Democrat on House Judiciary Committee says they will likely investigate Justice Kavanaugh for perjury*
John Sexton Jan 21, 2019 6:41 PM
Top Pick





“There’s no question that he committed perjury, right?”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


He was an idiot...therefore could be a Trump supporter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Do you know what is worse than a white trump supporter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

messy said:


> He was an idiot...therefore could be a Trump supporter.


At least he didn't vote for Hillary, racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


The Pence's aren't Christians, they are filled with hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Pence's aren't Christians, they are filled with hate.


He may be your president someday, show some respect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Phillips_(activist)


Says in his wiki page he was a "recon ranger" in the marine corps.
I didnt know the marines had rangers.


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Says in his wiki page he was a "recon ranger" in the marine corps.
> I didnt know the marines had rangers.


Didn't see Heartbreak Ridge?


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He may be your president someday, show some respect.


Maybe as soon as next week.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is what hate looks like,
> 
> 
> *FrieslandBronze *
> ...


Hey Racist Joe, you seem triggered.

All out of Sterno today? Maybe the kitchen supply place was closed because it's MLK day.

Is that where your sad racist decline began? No drinkie on a Monday?

Sad.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

https://twitter.com/roflinds/status/1087486166939680768


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/local/northern-ky/2018/12/11/former-covcath-player-xavier-commit-charged-rape-sodomy/2283381002/


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/covington-catholic-black-paint/


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Suckerz.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Joe, you seem triggered.
> 
> All out of Sterno today? Maybe the kitchen supply place was closed because it's MLK day.
> 
> ...





Friesland said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/covington-catholic-black-paint/


You two libs feed on fake news!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/2019/01/21/covington-catholic-runswitch-pr-helped-student-in-controversial-video/2638400002/

Suckerz.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You two libs feed on fake news!


You feed on sterno. And racism.

Oh well.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/05/29/gay-valedictorians-speech-rejected-kentucky-catholic-school-diocese/650814002/

Suckerz.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 21, 2019)

Rudi! OMG.

"I've listened to the tapes... I mean... uh..."

That dude is LIT!


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

_*LIBERALS HAVE BLADDER CONTROL ISSUES SAYS TOP UROLOGIST AT MAYO CLINIC*_
Toby Knutts


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2019)

espola said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Phillips_(activist)


Sucker.

Phillips joined the Marine Corps, serving in the Vietnam War as a 'Recon Ranger' and Infantryman.[8][9][10][11][12][13] *This is contentious claim, since the the last combat troops left Vietnam in 1971, while Nathan served in the U.S. military from 1972 to 1976.*[14]


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker.
> 
> Phillips joined the Marine Corps, serving in the Vietnam War as a 'Recon Ranger' and Infantryman.[8][9][10][11][12][13] *This is contentious claim, since the the last combat troops left Vietnam in 1971, while Nathan served in the U.S. military from 1972 to 1976.*[14]


The USN ships on Yankee Station were still making one-way ordnance deliveries through April of 1975.  Before your time, I guess.  

"*Last awarded* 30 April 1975"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnam_Service_Medal


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Rudi! OMG.
> 
> "I've listened to the tapes... I mean... uh..."
> 
> That dude is LIT!


Apparently, he wants us to believe that he has listened to and read all the evidence that he says does not exist.

There will be some interesting movies coming out in the next few years - comedies, with the likes of Ben Stiller as Crazy Rudy.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

*DOCTORS CONFIRM RUDY’S MIND SHARP AS TACK AND IRONICALLY NEW YORKER MAGAZINE WILL FOLD*
Ivan Tickler


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Yeah, liberalism is a disease,
 
CORTEZ CRACKS: WORLD ENDING IN 12 YEARS!
https://news.grabien.com/story-ocasio-cortez-millennials-were-world-going-end-12-years-if-w


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Best and brightest.

'Likely' illegal alien linked to 4 horrific murders in Nevada
JANUARY 21, 2019
How many times will this scenario repeat itself before it becomes a problem?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/likely_illegal_alien_linked_to_4_horrific_murders_in_nevada.html


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Short and Dumbest. Confirmed medical studies show weasel Democrats have smallest penises in new Marist College study. 
Oliver Dowankle
January 17, 2019
https://www.muricaoverthinker.com/blog/2019/01/likely__liberals_have_small_johnsons.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what night this was?


Here is a clue,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can anyone tell me what night this was?
> 
> View attachment 3851
> Here is a clue,
> View attachment 3852


Give up? Here is another clue,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Question for Gillibrand: Was it “racist” when you held all of the same immigration positions as Trump?*
Allahpundit Jan 21, 2019 7:21 PM





“I did not think about suffering in other people’s lives.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration working out?

France: Migrants Make up 40 Percent of Unemployed Youth


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration working out/

Three Illegal Migrant Boats Arrive in England in One Day


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Matteo Salvini: ‘I Am Proud’ to Have Halted Illegal Immigration*
EmailTwitter






Getty Images
22 Jan 201920

3:55
*Italy’s indomitable interior minister Matteo Salvini said Tuesday he is “proud” to have put an end to illegal immigration in Italy.*
“You enter Italy by saying ‘May I come in’ and ‘Please,’” Mr. Salvini said in a Tweet to his followers, explaining that by combatting illegal immigration he was also fighting human trafficking and the drug trade.


Decrying smugglers and human traffickers, Salvini said he had evidence that “with the money they make—around 3,000 euro for every person they put on the boat—they buy arms and drugs. So stopping the trafficking of human beings does not just mean stopping immigration, but it also means blocking weapon and drug trafficking.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Lifting sanctions on murderous Russian criminals, who just happened to be apart of the elect t coalition from Russia, seems a bit suspect . . . with Mitch's help of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lifting sanctions on murderous Russian criminals, who just happened to be apart of the elect t coalition from Russia, seems a bit suspect . . . with Mitch's help of course.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

You people better get control of this and fast.


*Existence of Billionaires 'Immoral'...*
*I Give 'Zero' F*cks...* 
*POLL: 74% of Dems would vote for her for president!* 
_*Buzz Hits Davos as Dalio Says 70% Tax Talk to Rise...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

You pussies are quiet this morning, I understand, embarrassment has that affect on you, the weak minded.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You pussies are quiet this morning, I understand, embarrassment has that affect on you, the weak minded.


Talking to yourself again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


How's that? t is in so deep with those people he, and his family, will never be clean again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talking to yourself again?


Why did you respond? Because you know exactly what you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? t is in so deep with those people he, and his family, will never be clean again.


Yes, a self made multi billionaire and his family who live the life of leisure  needs to be in cahoots with the Russians.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why did you respond? Because you know exactly what you are.


Sticks and stones . . . you are a traitor, rather anything than that in my book.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, a self made multi billionaire and his family who live the life of leisure  needs to be in cahoots with the Russians.


You really ignore reality and cling to the word of t, your new gospel . . . "self made"? You are a rube . . . he didn't build that, daddy did, he bankrupt it. Then got bailed out by mother Russia, no one else would.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Suckerz.


You're officially part of the lynch mob now.
Congrats.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't see Heartbreak Ridge?


Was that movie about Rangers?
I thought it was about a Recon unit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*Exclusive — Inside the Inaugural Blexit Rally: ‘The Black and Latino Community Will Save America’…*
3,422
*…Meet the Blexiteers: ‘There Are More Options Than Just Being Democrat’…*
139

*…Charlie Kirk: Blexit Is the ‘Beginning of the End of the Democrat Party’…*
271
*…Candace Owens: Blexit Is a ‘Revolutionary Declaration of Independence’…*
299

*…Ann Coulter: Blexit Is ‘Contrary to the Entire Media Narrative’ About Black Americans*
256


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was that movie about Rangers?
> I thought it was about a Recon unit.


The Army has Rangers (big R).  The Army, the Navy, and the USMC have rangers (small r).  The Navy calls their rangers SEALs; the USMC calls their rangers Recon.  

The concept of "rangers" (small r) goes back to units formed in the French and Indian Wars, such as Rogers Rangers, who travel light, living off the land or what they could carry on their backs or take from their enemies.  After WW2, the Army formalized the process with specific units designated as "Ranger" and established a Ranger School and a uniform decoration (Ranger Tab) which successful graduates are permitted to wear even if they are not assigned to a Ranger-designated unit or command. 

The Air Force has PJs, which are like rangers, but in a limited sense, since their focus is on the rescue of downed aircrewmen.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The Army has Rangers (big R).  The Army, the Navy, and the USMC have rangers (small r).  The Navy calls their rangers SEALs; the USMC calls their rangers Recon.
> 
> The concept of "rangers" (small r) goes back to units formed in the French and Indian Wars, such as Rogers Rangers, who travel light, living off the land or what they could carry on their backs or take from their enemies.  After WW2, the Army formalized the process with specific units designated as "Ranger" and established a Ranger School and a uniform decoration (Ranger Tab) which successful graduates are permitted to wear even if they are not assigned to a Ranger-designated unit or command.
> 
> The Air Force has PJs, which are like rangers, but in a limited sense, since their focus is on the rescue of downed aircrewmen.


I'll take that as a no.
I could call my brother who was a marine corps pilot and ask him, but whats the sense?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a no.


Please fill us in on why you think so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Please fill us in on why you think so.


Its better to just let you stew in your own juices.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its better to just let you stew in your own juices.


It would be more honest of you to just admit your ignorance.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a no.
> I could call my brother who was a marine corps pilot and ask him, but whats the sense?


Pilots aren't rangers.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Pilots aren't rangers.


www//html.//rangers-can-be-pilots-if-they-want-to-you-old-judgmental-prick
Hardy Handsome 
JANUARY 21, 2019


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, a self made multi billionaire and his family who live the life of leisure  needs to be in cahoots with the Russians.


"Self made"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really ignore reality and cling to the word of t, your new gospel . . . "self made"? You are a rube . . . he didn't build that, daddy did, he bankrupt it. Then got bailed out by mother Russia, no one else would.


You are just too easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> "Self made"?


You are just as dumb as your friend whiskers.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just as dumb as your friend whiskers.


Who is whiskers?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Catholic boys school sex education?

https://mobile.twitter.com/amoneyresists/status/1087712015060209664?s=12&fbclid=IwAR31G0AMUphmE9eCauD-k5NwdqIDEBVJKkml8JbJ2qBQtH3vfLXPI2G9PpY


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a no.
> I could call my brother who was a marine corps pilot and ask him, but whats the sense?


It would be hard on your fragile ego to be shown wrong twice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> It would be more honest of you to just admit your ignorance.


He has grown increasingly ignorant as time goes by.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a no.
> I could call my brother who was a marine corps pilot and ask him, but whats the sense?


Was he a drop out as well?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just too easy.


Just like LE your BS is easily debunked at a moments notice. Maybe do some research about something before you prove yourself ever so ignorant . . . just like LE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like LE your BS is easily debunked at a moments notice. Maybe do some research about something before you prove yourself ever so ignorant . . . just like LE.


You and your dad-E are too stupid to know when you are being played.
Too funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has grown increasingly ignorant as time goes by.


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................................


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like LE your BS is easily debunked at a moments notice. Maybe do some research about something before you prove yourself ever so ignorant . . . just like LE.


Care to name the times you've "debunked" anyone, much less me...??
Take your time ya wanker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> It would be more honest of you to just admit your ignorance.


You first Magoo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to name the times you've "debunked" anyone, much less me...??
> Take your time ya wanker.


I'm batting a thousand against you. Pull the stick outta your ass and get real.


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was he a drop out as well?


*Why do you accuse others of your short comings.*

*You can still get your GED.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

This is how rumors get started.
I hear she was born in Oakland.

Jacob Wohl 

*✔* @JacobAWohl 




Kamala Harris is NOT eligible to be President. Her father arrived from Jamaica in 1961—mother from India arrived in 1960

Neither parent was a legal resident for 5 years prior to Harris’s birth, a requirement for naturalization

Kamala was raised in Canada


8,945 
7:38 AM - Jan 22, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

15.3K people are talking about this


----------



## Friesland (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're officially part of the lynch mob now.
> Congrats.


"It's not rape if you enjoy it..."

You're officially part of the suckered apologists now. Congrats. (Of course you have been for a while, but nothing's changed.)

https://twitter.com/girlsreallyrule/status/1087733862283776003

(Also, if you think that's "lynching" you need to read a history book...)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "It's not rape if you enjoy it..."
> 
> You're officially part of the suckered apologists now. Congrats. (Of course you have been for a while, but nothing's changed.)
> 
> ...


"It wasn't rape rape."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

*HILARIOUS: Tom Brokaw Tells MSNBC Panel Democrats Share Blame for Shutdown, and Their Faces Are Priceless*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "It's not rape if you enjoy it..."
> 
> You're officially part of the suckered apologists now. Congrats. (Of course you have been for a while, but nothing's changed.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, me and the "women" on "The View". lol.
Lynch mob. Even they see it.
Wear it proud.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, me and the "women" on "The View". lol.
> Lynch mob. Even they see it.
> Wear it proud.


Yeah, I'm worried for the poor PR guy... I mean kid... 

Kids did some stupid racist shit. Rather than just say "Sorry, we f-ed up - were having fun, didn't mean to hurt anyone." their snowflake parents hire PR firms (of CNN reporters! lol) and go on a media tour.

So now folks are going to go through the videos 5 more times and find more of the stupid kid and his "rape" "joke" and he'll get called out and they'll find a few more... And the rapists Covington let walk graduation gets dragged out.

All cause nobody can just say "yeah, it was dumb and offensive. We were stupid kids being stupid. Sorry..."

Oh well, it's their money and time. Maybe they'll get cold Wendy's at the White House at least."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, I'm worried for the poor PR guy... I mean kid...
> 
> Kids did some stupid racist shit. Rather than just say "Sorry, we f-ed up - were having fun, didn't mean to hurt anyone." their snowflake parents hire PR firms (of CNN reporters! lol) and go on a media tour.
> 
> ...


Arent you the same guy who was crying about some nazi cyber stalker coming after your family?
These kids were doxxed by thousands of psychos before they got off the bus back in Covington.
You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is how rumors get started.
> I hear she was born in Oakland.
> 
> Jacob Wohl
> ...



*Just the " Willie " Brown affair WILL sink her chances completely !!!!*


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, I'm worried for the poor PR guy... I mean kid...
> 
> Kids did some stupid racist shit. Rather than just say "Sorry, we f-ed up - were having fun, didn't mean to hurt anyone." their snowflake parents hire PR firms (of CNN reporters! lol) and go on a media tour.
> 
> ...





Ricky Fandango said:


> Arent you the same guy who was crying about some nazi cyber stalker coming after your family?
> These kids were doxxed by thousands of psychos before they got off the bus back in Covington.
> You should be ashamed of yourself.


That's the same guy all right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm batting a thousand against you. Pull the stick outta your ass and get real.


Yet you can't name one time....
You lying ignorant pathetic piece of shit...
Pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet you can't name one time....
> You lying ignorant pathetic piece of shit...
> Pull your head out of your ass.


That's a lot, but it's spot on and quite funny.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

I think I see Stephen Miller's problem -- he's the shortest man remaining at the wh --


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

And such a contrast to the rabble of the Kenyan crowd.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

What a low class mob looked like.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> I think I see Stephen Miller's problem -- he's the shortest man remaining at the wh --


et cetera Miller --

“There’s something deeply wrong with Stephen Miller — I think we can all acknowledge that.  And maybe someday he’ll have a relationship with a live human woman.” -- Rick Wilson today on TV interview.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> et cetera Miller --
> 
> “There’s something deeply wrong with Stephen Miller — I think we can all acknowledge that.  And maybe someday he’ll have a relationship with a live human woman.” -- Rick Wilson today on TV interview.


Miller will be viewed historically as a visionary.  You people will never understand.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m looking forward to learn why Mueller is looking at the NRA. Maria Butina, anyone?
I know you rightys are completely freaking out about the Mueller Report, but please be patient.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Miller will be viewed historically as a visionary.  You people will never understand.


Oh, I get it.  "Racist Joe" is a parody account created to expose the "Sheriff Joe" lunacy.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m looking forward to learn why Mueller is looking at the NRA. Maria Butina, anyone?
> I know you rightys are completely freaking out about the Mueller Report, but please be patient.


Only you liberals are panicking.  Project much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

Pelosi is honoring a long held American principle, never negotiate with terrorist.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pelosi is honoring a long held American principle, never negotiate with terrorist.


It looks like Pelosi has been to negotiator school, and it is not clear if t has ever been to any school.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The USN ships on Yankee Station were still making one-way ordnance deliveries through April of 1975.  Before your time, I guess.
> 
> "*Last awarded* 30 April 1975"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnam_Service_Medal


Yes.  Before Recon Rangers too.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently, he wants us to believe that he has listened to and read all the evidence that he says does not exist.
> 
> There will be some interesting movies coming out in the next few years - comedies, with the likes of Ben Stiller as Crazy Rudy.


Speaking of non-existent evidence, how about them stolen votes?


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Only you liberals are panicking.  Project much?


Relax. It will come.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Relax. It will come.


The only thing coming is Mueller in jail.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of non-existent evidence, how about them stolen votes?


Simmer down. The Mueller Report will come. 
In the meantime, the prosecution has a great ally in Rudy Giuliani who keeps telling us Trump’s campaign colluded and Trump was trying to get a big project made during the election season while he was promoting pro-Russian positions. But be patient.


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The only thing coming is Mueller in jail.


Yeah, that’s it! Tuesday is a good night for drugs, pal!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

espola said:


> It looks like Pelosi has been to negotiator school, and it is not clear if t has ever been to any school.


The irony of a silver spoon bankrolled by his father, who went bankrupt running a casino (I mean really, who loses money running a casino? Look how well local tribal gaming has done), was constantly bailed out by his father, then banks (until they stopped pouring money into that money pit and he went to the Russians)  . . . the irony of him saying that Federal employees and contractors, "can make adjustments" to weather the shutdown. He is running the country like he has his businesses, many of which only lasted a couple years.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Simmer down. The Mueller Report will come.
> In the meantime, the prosecution has a great ally in Rudy Giuliani who keeps telling us Trump’s campaign colluded and Trump was trying to get a big project made during the election season while he was promoting pro-Russian positions. But be patient.


Admitting guilt, then denying guilt, then grudgingly accepting guilt is a technique for softening the blow and will always leave some true believers stuck back in the "denying guilt" phase.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Simmer down. The Mueller Report will come.
> In the meantime, the prosecution has a great ally in Rudy Giuliani who keeps telling us Trump’s campaign colluded and Trump was trying to get a big project made during the election season while he was promoting pro-Russian positions. But be patient.


"America's Mayor" is still fighting crime, this time from the inside.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/trump-lied-to-me-about-his-wealth-to-get-onto-the-forbes-400-here-are-the-tapes/2018/04/20/ac762b08-4287-11e8-8569-26fda6b404c7_story.html?utm_term=.bcdd2feb833c


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Too funny,
BREAKING: Covington Kids Going To The White House
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42515/ocasio-cortez-claims-she-didnt-make-remark-tv-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2019)

Who Knew? NBC Has A 400 Million Dollar Investment In Buzzfeed.
https://www.redstate.com/tladuke/2019/01/22/knew-nbc-400-million-dollar-investment-buzzfeed./


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration working out?
Three Arrested In Michigan For Allegedly Planning To Join ISIS, Wanted To ‘Kill Non-Believers’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/22/isis-us-citizens-arrested-michigan&ved=2ahUKEwjl4Z_B-IPgAhVRvKwKHZcnCcQQlO8DMAZ6BAgKEB0&usg=AOvVaw0rg3P2O7NhQj715QoCCyL9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

I am glad Obama was such a lazy bumb.

MAGA

Published January 22, 2019
Last Update an hour ago
*White House announces 51 judicial picks, including two for liberal 9th Circuit*

*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/white-house-announces-51-judicial-picks-including-two-for-liberal-ninth-circuit.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjgzP_Z-YPgAhUDjq0KHZOQCE8Q0PADMAF6BAgFEAk&usg=AOvVaw0yhYUTtLVHyBMMF5EU1Mxu&ampcf=1*

By Gregg Re | Fox News
_

_

_
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration going?

'Predominantly Migrant' Gang Attack Germans at Train Station
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/23/gang-predominantly-migrants-randomly-attack-germans-train-station/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwid-6by-4PgAhVFY6wKHSHYDMMQlO8DMAB6BAgNEAU&usg=AOvVaw0ZcVRevaemGHd1zJo_W806&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Simmer down. The Mueller Report will come.
> In the meantime, the prosecution has a great ally in Rudy Giuliani who keeps telling us Trump’s campaign colluded and Trump was trying to get a big project made during the election season while he was promoting pro-Russian positions. But be patient.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> It looks like Pelosi has been to negotiator school, and it is not clear if t has ever been to any school.


But it’s pretty clear that the opposition in 2016 was schooled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The only thing coming is Mueller in jail.


Fries U!! What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The irony of a silver spoon bankrolled by his father, who went bankrupt running a casino (I mean really, who loses money running a casino? Look how well local tribal gaming has done), was constantly bailed out by his father, then banks (until they stopped pouring money into that money pit and he went to the Russians)  . . . the irony of him saying that Federal employees and contractors, "can make adjustments" to weather the shutdown. He is running the country like he has his businesses, many of which only lasted a couple years.


The Fed Bank rolled Obama for 6 straight years.  Putting the U.S. in nearly 9 trillion dollars more debt.  Kek!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!! What a deal!!


Imitation is sincerest form of flattery, though not very original.

No one can out Sheriff Joe Sheriff Joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Imitation is sincerest form of flattery, though not very original.
> 
> No one can out Sheriff Joe Sheriff Joe.


They’re getting desperate.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

I love how we borrow over a billion from the Chinese to pay our farmers who are struggling from the Chinese tariffs, all because they voted for Trump.
Not dissimilar logic to refusing to pay TSA and FBI employees because we need border security.
Same logic as you people on here. Except you might not even understand what I just said...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I love how we borrow over a billion from the Chinese to pay our farmers who are struggling from the Chinese tariffs, all because they voted for Trump.
> Not dissimilar logic to refusing to pay TSA and FBI employees because we need border security.
> Same logic as you people on here. Except you might not even understand what I just said...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

*'Build a Wall & Crime Will Fall!'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Principles,
Mercedes-Benz Stadium’s Chick-fil-A to Remain Closed During Super Bowl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

I wonder how much longer the U N will be HQed  in the USA.
U.N. Demands Illegal Aliens Get ‘Equal Access’ to Healthcare


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I love how we borrow over a billion from the Chinese to pay our farmers who are struggling from the Chinese tariffs, all because they voted for Trump.
> Not dissimilar logic to refusing to pay TSA and FBI employees because we need border security.
> Same logic as you people on here. Except you might not even understand what I just said...


Do you understand what you just said?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

*PRESIDENT TO PELOSI: I'M COMING FOR STATE OF UNION ANYWAY...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Hmmmmmm.......
*Michael Cohen Delays Congressional Testimony...** 
*
_*Safety Fears...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Build the Wall.

*COPS: Twice-Deported Migrant Raped, Impregnated Teen*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim refugee bullshit doing?
Merkel’s Germany: Fake Asylum Seeker Charged with Murder, Child Rape


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> et cetera Miller --
> 
> “There’s something deeply wrong with Stephen Miller — I think we can all acknowledge that.  And maybe someday he’ll have a relationship with a live human woman.” -- Rick Wilson today on TV interview.



*The fact that YOU posted that says a lot about your inner psychic......*
*Here's to hoping you wash your vinyl companion after service....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

This guy is a big pussy, just like you people.


NO TIME TO TALK
*Michael Cohen postpones testimony, cites 'threat' from Trump, Rudy*


3:54Cohen postpones testimony to House


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy is a big pussy, just like you people.
> 
> 
> NO TIME TO TALK
> ...



*Black eye....*

*Arm in a sling.....*

*Represented by Lanny Davis......*

*I'd say he's not cooperating with the deep state.*


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *PRESIDENT TO PELOSI: I'M COMING FOR STATE OF UNION ANYWAY...*


Does he have a warrant?


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Does he have a warrant?


He doesn’t need no stinking warrant kek. He’s our President and has the power to speak anywhere anytime.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Does he have a warrant?


*OMG.....did you slip washing your stolen " Balls "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> He doesn’t need no stinking warrant kek. He’s our President and has the power to speak anywhere anytime.


Fries U!!


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> He doesn’t need no stinking warrant kek. He’s our President and has the power to speak anywhere anytime.


"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> "The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."


Fake news thief.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 243082, member: 3"

"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."

/QUOTE

*I'm glad you posted that !*

*Now go wipe your ass, because you just shit all over yourself and YOUR *
*DEMOCRATIC POSITION !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

_*NANCY SAYS NO!*_


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 243082, member: 3"
> 
> "The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."
> 
> ...


That thief thinks we care about his stupid cites to commie manifestos. 

We believe in the US Constitution!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Messy's house is for sale,
_*$125M Malibu Mansion Could Set L.A. County Record...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> That thief thinks we care about his stupid cites to commie manifestos.
> 
> We believe in the US Constitution!


Looks like I got to you just a little bit, too funny.
You lose.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

*Looks like I got to you just a little bit, too funny. You lose.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

US News
*‘Applauding human slaughter!’ Watch this ‘horrifying’ response to N.Y. passing barbaric abortion bill [video] *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *Looks like I got to you just a little bit, too funny. You lose.*


KeK.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> He doesn’t need no stinking warrant kek. He’s our President and has the power to speak anywhere anytime.


You tell’um Frienance!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Illegal Alien Sentenced to 401 Years to Life for Multiple Violent Sex Crimes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um Frienance!


Hey, if impersonating me keeps him from practicing his finance theory, I will take the hit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you understand what you just said?


Yup. You don't. Take an economics class.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathan_Phillips_(activist)


Looks like they edited "recon ranger's" wiki page.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks like Messy's 2nd home is for sale,

*Most expensive home EVER in USA sells for $238,000,000!*


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Messy's 2nd home is for sale,
> 
> *Most expensive home EVER in USA sells for $238,000,000!*


You have idiot friends who will refer to that property as something other than an asset. Tell that to the seller! Can you believe how stupid Iz is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You have idiot friends who will refer to that property as something other than an asset. Tell that to the seller! Can you believe how stupid Iz is?


Do you have any mirrors in your mansion?
Go find one and be quick about it.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2019)

It's too early for polls, but --

https://www.publicpolicypolling.com/polls/trump-polling-at-only-41-42-against-possible-democratic-foes/

Trump gets just 41 or 42% in head to head match ups against 7 likely Democratic candidates for President. He trails Joe Biden 53-41, Bernie Sanders 51-41, Kamala Harris 48-41, Beto O’Rourke 47-41, Elizabeth Warren 48-42, and Cory Booker and Kirsten Gillibrand each 47-42.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. You don't. Take an economics class.


You're not talking economics though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> It's too early for polls, but --
> 
> https://www.publicpolicypolling.com/polls/trump-polling-at-only-41-42-against-possible-democratic-foes/
> 
> Trump gets just 41 or 42% in head to head match ups against 7 likely Democratic candidates for President. He trails Joe Biden 53-41, Bernie Sanders 51-41, Kamala Harris 48-41, Beto O’Rourke 47-41, Elizabeth Warren 48-42, and Cory Booker and Kirsten Gillibrand each 47-42.


Here we go!!  PREDICTORS UNITE!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, if impersonating me keeps him from practicing his finance theory, I will take the hit.


Who said he was practicing finance theory?  Frienance is all I've heard so far.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

The battle lines were drawn after Charlottesville. The MAGA hats are for racists.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You have idiot friends who will refer to that property as something other than an asset. Tell that to the seller! Can you believe how stupid Iz is?


I’d actually call it an asset.....now that it is cash.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> The battle lines were drawn after Charlottesville. The MAGA hats are for racists.


Racist


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’d actually call it an asset.....now that it is sold.


I have a Warhol. Only an idiot would tell me it’s not an asset.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


I swear you’re the only idiot Hawaiian I know. I’m not lumping you in with others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> The battle lines were drawn after Charlottesville. The MAGA hats are for racists.


I'll take 2.
Snowflake.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here we go!!  PREDICTORS UNITE!!


Prediction implies statements about the future.  This a series of measurements of the present.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’d actually call it an asset.....now that it is cash.


Stay poor, sailor...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Prediction implies statements about the future.  This a series of measurements of the present.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'll take 2.
> Snowflake.


If the hats fit!


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Prediction implies statements about the future.  This a series of measurements of the present.


Do you think they can understand that? Right over their heads...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Stay poor, sailor...


Simulations are fun aren’t they.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Prediction implies statements about the future.  This a series of measurements of the present.


Oh, like who will be the president in 2020?
Sounds like a statement about the future to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think they can understand that? Right over their heads...


Love you smart guys, richie rich and e-reader.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Simulations are fun aren’t they.


Stay poor. You’re good at it. Believe me I can tell!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> If the hats fit!


Messy is the new chicken little.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Stay poor. You’re good at it. Believe me I can tell!


Was it my explanation of your collateralized debt, masquerading as an asset, that made you think I was poor?  Kek!


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love you smart guys, richie rich and e-reader.


Do you share Poor Izzie's opinion on America's most commonly-held asset?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you share Poor Izzie's opinion on America's most commonly-held asset?


It is a commonly held opinion that collateralzed debt is an asset.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love you smart guys, richie rich and e-reader.


It’s not that we are smart. It’s just that compared to Dumb and Dunber like you idiots, it’s easy to look smart.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Was it my explanation of your collateralized debt, masquerading as an asset, that made you think I was poor?  Kek!


It’s the way you discuss money that let’s us know you don’t have much. 
You’re very angry about it, too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s the way you discuss money that let’s us know you don’t have much.
> You’re very angry about it, too.


I was thinking the same with how you contradict yourself when discussing money....even in simulation.  Kinda Trumpian.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not that we are smart. It’s just that compared to Dumb and Dunber like you idiots, it’s easy to look smart.


Apparently not.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I was thinking the same with how you contradict yourself when discussing money....even in simulation.  Kinda Trumpian.


You keep using the term “simulation” for some reason. You know I’m telling the truth because I’ve offered to prove up all that I say, subject to your paying me when I prove it, and you have declined every time. 
Stay poor and dumb and scared, baby boy.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


Wasn't he still in the "Mexico is paying for it" mode then?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Arent you the same guy who was crying about some nazi cyber stalker coming after your family?
> These kids were doxxed by thousands of psychos before they got off the bus back in Covington.
> You should be ashamed of yourself.


"It's not rape if you enjoy it..."
I'm not at all ashamed of myself.
If I was a Covington chaperone, I would be ashamed of myself.
And if one of those was my kids,  there would have been a very different letter.
If I was one of those kids, I would be ashamed of myself.
Those kids knew there were cameras pointed at them - in many cases it was their own cameras.
I condemn any and all threats toward them or their family and don't agree with doxing, especially kids.
But they attended a public event, that was expected to be covered by news - as it was. 
They engaged in behavior that assured they would get attention - behavior that was certain to get them attention - as it did.
They, themselves, brought on the attention.
It would be absurd to think you could do something like that in front of the Lincoln Memorial, with cameras all around you, and stay anonymous. That is just rank stupidity and is not even a serious argument from you.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 23, 2019)

I am shocked that a guy who bankrupts a good half-dozen business, stiffed dozens of subs, had his U closed as a fraud, has his charity closed as a fraud, has now shut down the government over a stupid campaign lie that Mexico would pay for some "wall" that we have to eminent domain thousands of acres of private property for.

Simply shocked.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 3855 What a low class mob looked like.


Oh look, none of their psycho brothers tortured a dog to death...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you share Poor Izzie's opinion on America's most commonly-held asset?


Iz knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not that we are smart. It’s just that compared to Dumb and Dunber like you idiots, it’s easy to look smart.


Not as easy as spelling, dunny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I am shocked that a guy who bankrupts a good half-dozen business, stiffed dozens of subs, had his U closed as a fraud, has his charity closed as a fraud, has now shut down the government over a stupid campaign lie that Mexico would pay for some "wall" that we have to eminent domain thousands of acres of private property for.
> 
> Simply shocked.


As shocked as you were in November 2016?
Coward


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "It's not rape if you enjoy it..."
> I'm not at all ashamed of myself.
> If I was a Covington chaperone, I would be ashamed of myself.
> And if one of those was my kids,  there would have been a very different letter.
> ...


BOO!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

She'll fit right in,
 

WATCH: Warren Doesn't Know How Many Branches Of Government Exist
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42576/watch-warren-doesnt-know-how-many-branches-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

First Mueller slaps down BuzzFeed and now the rat doesn't want to commit perjury.
What a pussy. Almost as big of a coward as Fries.

Michael Cohen Postpones Testimony, Claims Threats from Trump, Giuliani
17 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/23/michael-cohen-postpones-testimony-claims-threats-from-trump-giuliani/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiG_J-9uobgAhUNLKwKHd8XCSwQlO8DMAl6BAgLECk&usg=AOvVaw05M4iAA4N1CM41VXfvJyZh

Michael Cohen Postpones Testimony, Claims Threats from Trump, Giuliani


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Why is Fake News Accepted by so Many?
MICHAEL CURTIS
The Buzzfeed scandal underlines the problem of bias in the news media. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/why_is_fake_news_accepted_by_so_many.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

How demented is the American left? Ocasio-Cortez is their Pied Piper
JANUARY 24, 2019
If she were not so ignorant of all things American, historical, economic or so lacking in common sense, she could well be dangerous. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/how_demented_is_the_american_left_ocasiocortez_is_their_pied_piper_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*There goes the neighborhood.*

*DACA Green Cards Could Trigger Chain Migration for 4M*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration doing?
Khan’s London: ‘Axeman’ Chases Shoppers Through Supermarket


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration doing?
French Waitress Disarms Gun-Wielding Migrant Who Shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’

At least the French women aren't a bunch of pussies.
Maybe you people can set your goal to be at least as tough as a French woman?
Shoot for the stars.
Bitches.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Let me know if you have heard this one before,

*Jobless Claims Hit Lowest Level in 49 Years*
52

*Hats – Trump Make America Great Again Committee*
https://shop.donaldjtrump.com/collections/headwear

*Tell em Sheriff Joe sent you.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You keep using the term “simulation” for some reason. You know I’m telling the truth because I’ve offered to prove up all that I say, subject to your paying me when I prove it, and you have declined every time.
> Stay poor and dumb and scared, baby boy.


Ah yes.  Your collateralized debt, thought of as an asset.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Wasn't he still in the "Mexico is paying for it" mode then?


Only you people believed that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "It's not rape if you enjoy it..."
> I'm not at all ashamed of myself.
> If I was a Covington chaperone, I would be ashamed of myself.
> And if one of those was my kids,  there would have been a very different letter.
> ...


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## legend (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes.  Your collateralized debt, thought of as an asset.  Kek!


No, dummy. Debt is a liability to the borrower, not an asset.


----------



## legend (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/01/23/kellyanne-conway-wall-name-ridiculist-ac360-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/this-week-in-politics/

This idiot talks like Iz. Cooper's takedown at the end is soooo good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I am shocked that a guy who bankrupts a good half-dozen business, stiffed dozens of subs, had his U closed as a fraud, has his charity closed as a fraud, has now shut down the government over a stupid campaign lie that Mexico would pay for some "wall" that we have to eminent domain thousands of acres of private property for.
> 
> Simply shocked.


Frienance!!


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only you people believed that.


Who is "you people"?  I never believed it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

legend said:


> No, dummy. Debt is a liability to the borrower, not an asset.


Good boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is "you people"?  I never believed it.


Good boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

legend said:


> No, dummy. Debt is a liability to the borrower, not an asset.


At least you spell better than messy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

legend said:


> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/01/23/kellyanne-conway-wall-name-ridiculist-ac360-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/this-week-in-politics/
> 
> This idiot talks like Iz. Cooper's takedown at the end is soooo good.


CNN Huh?


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Huh?


Kellyanne Conway. But the CNN guy at the end was great.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> First Mueller slaps down BuzzFeed and now the rat doesn't want to commit perjury.
> What a pussy. Almost as big of a coward as Fries.
> 
> Michael Cohen Postpones Testimony, Claims Threats from Trump, Giuliani
> ...


Just gonna take longer for the Report to come out.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

legend said:


> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/01/23/kellyanne-conway-wall-name-ridiculist-ac360-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/this-week-in-politics/
> 
> This idiot talks like Iz. Cooper's takedown at the end is soooo good.


First it was "Truth is not truth" and now "Wall is not wall".  

The WH "truth"-teller staff obviously need help with their new slogan.  The working assignment is to complete this bumper sticker -- "Build the <<insert synonym 1 for "wall" here>> and crime will <<insert word that rhymes with synonym 1 here>>".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Kellyanne Conway. But the CNN guy at the end was great.


The queer?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> First it was "Truth is not truth" and now "Wall is not wall".
> 
> The WH "truth"-teller staff obviously need help with their new slogan.  The working assignment is to complete this bumper sticker -- "Build the <<insert synonym 1 for "wall" here>> and crime will <<insert word that rhymes with synonym 1 here>>".


Kinda reminds me of “if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor”


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


Obvi


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Obvi


Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


You don't know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


You forgot to switch screen names.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Kellyanne Conway. But the CNN guy at the end was great.


The negro?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The negro?


If you say so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

GANG’S ALL HERE
*Feds ID more than 100 Salvadoran criminals nabbed at border in ongoing migrant wave*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

MS-13 Gang Members Stopped After Crossing Arizona Border


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MS-13 Gang Members Stopped After Crossing Arizona Border



*Nancy Pelosi's gardeners are in Arizona ?*
*She must not be paying them....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


Obvi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You forgot to switch screen names.


Obvi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> The negro?


Fries U!!


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

*Negro* denotes "*black*" in Spanish and Portuguese, 
derived from the Latin word niger, 
*meaning black*, 
which itself is probably from a Proto-Indo-European 
root *nekw-, "to be dark", akin to *nokw-, "night".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "It's not rape if you enjoy it..."
> I'm not at all ashamed of myself.
> If I was a Covington chaperone, I would be ashamed of myself.
> And if one of those was my kids,  there would have been a very different letter.
> ...


It takes some courage to admit you were not only wrong, but actually participated in spreading smears that were thrown against the wall by rabid, hate filled, sub-humans.
Not a lot of courage, but a little.

I dont see any here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It takes some courage to admit you were not only wrong, but actually participated in spreading smears that were thrown against the wall by rabid, hate filled, sub-humans.
> Not a lot of courage, but a little.
> 
> I dont see any here.


What you see is a bunch of kool aid drinking parrot heads, simply repeating what the media hoped had happened.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What you see is a bunch of kool aid drinking parrot heads, simply repeating what the media hoped had happened.


Sound bite suckers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It takes some courage to admit you were not only wrong, but actually participated in spreading smears that were thrown against the wall by rabid, hate filled, sub-humans.
> Not a lot of courage, but a little.
> 
> I dont see any here.


Fries has lost his mind, I think he/she is one of those crazy trannies I keep talking about.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 24, 2019)

legend said:


> No, dummy. Debt is a liability to the borrower, not an asset.


You out of the closet now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You out of the closet now?


I think it's the middle aged woman syndrome, kids are gone and they are in the huge mansion all by themselves, just letting herself go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You out of the closet now?


A little mood music for messy and legend,

*Marvin Gaye - Let's Get It On - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vAiESu5wrA


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fries has lost his mind, I think he/she is one of those crazy trannies I keep talking about.


Frienance has a lot going on in that brain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*When did she get out?*




BACK TO DEALING?
*Pelosi to propose ‘alternative package’ including border security to end shutdown, Brazile reveals*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It takes some courage to admit you were not only wrong, but actually participated in spreading smears that were thrown against the wall by rabid, hate filled, sub-humans.
> Not a lot of courage, but a little.
> 
> I dont see any here.


Sorry bud, but you've been played.
I've watched the videos.
That kid went to a public rally and stood there with a camera in his face. He didn't care if was "doxxed." He could have walked away.
The kids doing the tomahawk chop? They knew there was a camera there. They could have walked away.
The kid yelling "it's not rape if you enjoy it." He knew there was a camera there. He could have just not yelled disgusting, offensive crap.
We throw kids that age in jail as adults all the time. But here the little snowflakes are too delicate for the publicity they went out and encouraged.

If they were the CP5 Trump would take a full page ad out to say they should get the death penalty... but since they're only little white boys.. shrug.

Oh well, in 15 years a few of them will be this guy...

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/news/2019/01/24/new-secretary-state-ertel-dressed-blackface-halloween-2005/2649161002/


----------



## Friesland (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fries has lost his mind, I think he/she is one of those crazy trannies I keep talking about.


Is that "talking" you been doing with those crazy trannies Racist Sterno Joe? Is it Eddie Murphy "talking" or Danny Bonaducci "talking."

Why are you so fixated on transexuals Racist Sterno Joe? Most of the transexuals I know are very nice people, but your particular fixation is interesting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry bud, but you've been played.
> I've watched the videos.
> That kid went to a public rally and stood there with a camera in his face. He didn't care if was "doxxed." He could have walked away.
> The kids doing the tomahawk chop? They knew there was a camera there. They could have walked away.
> ...


Wrong again and still wont apologize.
The kid you showed who shouted something about "rape isnt rape" is a very short clip and there is literally no way to tell anything about what he was replying to.
Is it a stupid comment?, probably.
The only thing we know for sure is that he is not a student at Covington HS.

"tomahawk chop" ?!! Is that the thing you want to hang your guillotine on?
GTFOH.

You posted a link where those kids painted themselves black.
Did you bother to find out what the school colors are or why?

You're not doing anything here but making an ass of yourself.
Just stop.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

This really pisses me off.
I did not want to come in here and step on you people's neck any more but leave these kids alone.
Its just bullshit. -kek.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Is that "talking" you been doing with those crazy trannies Racist Sterno Joe? Is it Eddie Murphy "talking" or Danny Bonaducci "talking."
> 
> Why are you so fixated on transexuals Racist Sterno Joe? Most of the transexuals I know are very nice people, but your particular fixation is interesting.


How can we not ask these questions. He’s incredibly obsessed with stories about transgenders and pedophiles...I think it was Shakespeare who said “the lady doth protest too much.” If the sensible pump fits, wear it!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong again and still wont apologize.
> The kid you showed who shouted something about "rape isnt rape" is a very short clip and there is literally no way to tell anything about what he was replying to.
> Is it a stupid comment?, probably.
> The only thing we know for sure is that he is not a student at Covington HS.
> ...


Uh... "we don't know what the kid who yelled "It's not rape if you enjoy it" while there are a bunch of high school girls around "was replying to.." If you need to know the context of that comment, well...

Ok, Dad. You go with that one.

You've never watched a Skins game? Sure... you go with that one.

I'm well aware of what the school colors are. At one point I went to a school where black was one of the colors. Yet, miraculously, no one in that school ever painted their entire face and chest black with white outlines of eyes and mouths... hmmm.

But yet, all those kids somehow didn't know they were on 5, 6, 7 cameras? And magically thought they were going to be free from public scrutiny, at a public demonstration, in front of the Lincoln Memorial...

And you all wonder why the GOP in CA is dead...

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/426841-gop-california-state-lawmaker-leaves-party-blasts-trump


----------



## Friesland (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This really pisses me off.
> I did not want to come in here and step on you people's neck any more but leave these kids alone.
> Its just bullshit. -kek.


You know what pisses me off?

All you self-righteous hypocrites who literally watch a bunch of kids be racist, sexist little jerk-offs and excuse them left and right, then, when a kid like Travon gets SHOT TO DEATH you bring up... "he smoked weed..." "He's no angel..." "Why was he wearing a hoodie..."

To all you two-faced, faux-Christian, racist clowns - you just expose yourselves at every turn.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong again and still wont apologize.
> The kid you showed who shouted something about "rape isnt rape" is a very short clip and there is literally no way to tell anything about what he was replying to.
> Is it a stupid comment?, probably.
> The only thing we know for sure is that he is not a student at Covington HS.
> ...


Maybe you can help me out here - I've been racking my brain trying to think of a situation where I would approve of one of my sons making the "rape" comment.  I can't think of any.  You don't have sons, right?  But maybe you could provide us with a situation where you would approve of a young man saying that to one of your daughters?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... "we don't know what the kid who yelled "It's not rape if you enjoy it" while there are a bunch of high school girls around "was replying to.." If you need to know the context of that comment, well...
> 
> Ok, Dad. You go with that one.
> 
> ...


The plumber is an apologist maximus. He isn't a racist, but will go full blown Kelly Anne Conway and bend over backwards to defend them and claim those that oppose them are the real threat. The plumbers ideal of "American Freedom" is the freedom to hate all you want . . . unless you are one of those that hate his kinda haters.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

I see Ryan Zinke has gone into blockchain. President of Artillery One.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry bud, but you've been played.
> I've watched the videos.
> That kid went to a public rally and stood there with a camera in his face. He didn't care if was "doxxed." He could have walked away.
> The kids doing the tomahawk chop? They knew there was a camera there. They could have walked away.
> ...


Fries U.  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You know what pisses me off?
> 
> All you self-righteous hypocrites who literally watch a bunch of kids be racist, sexist little jerk-offs and excuse them left and right, then, when a kid like Travon gets SHOT TO DEATH you bring up... "he smoked weed..." "He's no angel..." "Why was he wearing a hoodie..."
> 
> To all you two-faced, faux-Christian, racist clowns - you just expose yourselves at every turn.


You missed the beginning of the party Alice.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

One of the Republicans I voted for in November is now a Democrat.

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2019/01/24/longtime-california-republican-lawmaker-switches-parties/

“Donald Trump has led the Republican party to the extreme on issues that divide our country,”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe you can help me out here - I've been racking my brain trying to think of a situation where I would approve of one of my sons making the "rape" comment.  I can't think of any.  You don't have sons, right?  But maybe you could provide us with a situation where you would approve of a young man saying that to one of your daughters?


Suckers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> One of the Republicans I voted for in November is now a Democrat.
> 
> https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2019/01/24/longtime-california-republican-lawmaker-switches-parties/


Yawn


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

espola said:


> One of the Republicans I voted for in November is now a Democrat.
> 
> https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2019/01/24/longtime-california-republican-lawmaker-switches-parties/


The smart ones realize who they're in bed with. There aren't many smart ones but fortunately around these parts there aren't many, period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Is that "talking" you been doing with those crazy trannies Racist Sterno Joe? Is it Eddie Murphy "talking" or Danny Bonaducci "talking."
> 
> Why are you so fixated on transexuals Racist Sterno Joe? Most of the transexuals I know are very nice people, but your particular fixation is interesting.


There you go complimenting yourself again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

This video was saved shortly before being deleted from facebook. It may have possibly been the first backup so the world could see the entire circumstances that lead to a media frenzy over a tiny clip. I hope it helped the kids to be exonerated from the crazy accusations. Here is the tweet where I posted it as it was processing. https://twitter.com/reinforcedtv/stat... FYI: To debunk some rumors - due to the new youtube rules this video has not had a single ad played on it. The channel just got 1k subs as of 230pm pacific time Jan 22 and could take a month for youtube to say yes or no. However, it would have been nice because it has about 139638.8 hours of viewing time. that is equivalent to 15 years 339 days.  The channel was monetized years ago but lost it when the rules changed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The smart ones realize who they're in bed with. There aren't many smart ones but fortunately around these parts there aren't many, period.


You tell'm finance boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

and this is the reason why this land was taken away from you.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong again and still wont apologize.
> The kid you showed who shouted something about "rape isnt rape" is a very short clip and there is literally no way to tell anything about what he was replying to.
> Is it a stupid comment?, probably.
> The only thing we know for sure is that he is not a student at Covington HS.
> ...


Too late


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2019)

T's Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross should resign and move back to his mansion.

"Release the hounds."  -- M. Burns


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This really pisses me off.
> I did not want to come in here and step on you people's neck any more but leave these kids alone.
> Its just bullshit. -kek.


Trying to reason with some of these folks is like reasoning with three year olds...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You know what pisses me off?
> 
> All you self-righteous hypocrites who literally watch a bunch of kids be racist, sexist little jerk-offs and excuse them left and right, then, when a kid like Travon gets SHOT TO DEATH you bring up... "he smoked weed..." "He's no angel..." "Why was he wearing a hoodie..."
> 
> To all you two-faced, faux-Christian, racist clowns - you just expose yourselves at every turn.


Speaking of self righteous...fuck off Fries you pompous judgmental faux intellect...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The smart ones realize who they're in bed with. There aren't many smart ones but fortunately around these parts there aren't many, period.


Pffftttt...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is an apologist maximus. He isn't a racist, but will go full blown Kelly Anne Conway and bend over backwards to defend them and claim those that oppose them are the real threat. The plumbers ideal of "American Freedom" is the freedom to hate all you want . . . unless you are one of those that hate his kinda haters.


Busy erasing all doubt...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... "we don't know what the kid who yelled "It's not rape if you enjoy it" while there are a bunch of high school girls around "was replying to.." If you need to know the context of that comment, well...
> 
> Ok, Dad. You go with that one.
> 
> ...





Friesland said:


> You know what pisses me off?
> 
> All you self-righteous hypocrites who literally watch a bunch of kids be racist, sexist little jerk-offs and excuse them left and right, then, when a kid like Travon gets SHOT TO DEATH you bring up... "he smoked weed..." "He's no angel..." "Why was he wearing a hoodie..."
> 
> To all you two-faced, faux-Christian, racist clowns - you just expose yourselves at every turn.





Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is an apologist maximus. He isn't a racist, but will go full blown Kelly Anne Conway and bend over backwards to defend them and claim those that oppose them are the real threat. The plumbers ideal of "American Freedom" is the freedom to hate all you want . . . unless you are one of those that hate his kinda haters.


I see plenty of hate here.
None of it coming from the kids you people slander.
You make me sick.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

This blog is fun because we get to see the American remnants on here. They are so angry that they can’t keep up and, whereas in other geographic areas they have diners and such to congregate in, here in so cal they can only do it here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see plenty of hate here.
> None of it coming from the kids you people slander.
> You make me sick.


Poor baby.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> This blog is fun because we get to see the American remnants on here. They are so angry that they can’t keep up and, whereas in other geographic areas they have diners and such to congregate in, here in so cal they can only do it here.


Why would you put a link up to something that has nothing to do with any of the kids that were slandered, as an excuse to slander them?
Its sick.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would you put a link up to something that has nothing to do with any of the kids that were slandered, as an excuse to slander them?
> Its sick.


I did no such thing. My link today was to that hilarious kellyanne video with Cooper trolling her. That was humor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor baby.


Im not the one being slandered.
Dont feel sorry for me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I did no such thing.


Fries did, and the rest of you fell in line.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fries did, and the rest of you fell in line.


Show me where. I agree with Fries that these were not the nice Christian boys you claim. They were a bunch of teenagers wearing MAGA hats next to an “indigenous people’s rally.” I’ve already said that Phillips guy was a clown, but Fries is right that the new methodology of you people is to always blame the minorities. “Good people on all sides” my ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Show me where. I agree with Fries that these were not the nice Christian boys you claim. They were a bunch of teenagers wearing MAGA hats next to an “indigenous people’s rally.” I’ve already said that Phillips guy was a clown, but Fries is right that the new methodology of you people is to always blame the minorities. “Good people on all sides” my ass.


The teens were waiting for a bus you fucking moron.
There was no "indigenous people's rally", it was a right to life rally.
The usual nutjobs were there protesting. IE "recon ranger" and the "Black Israelites", and You people got suckered into their warped circus reality.
I cant believe Im arguing with such mental, and moral midgets.
All of that is on me.
Out.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The teens were waiting for a bus you fucking moron.
> There was no "indigenous people's rally", it was a right to life rally.
> The usual nutjobs were there protesting. IE "recon ranger" and the "Black Israelites", and You people got suckered into their warped circus reality.
> I cant believe Im arguing with such mental, and moral midgets.
> ...


Your Fearless Leader. #MAGA. It’s working, isn’t it?!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Most of the transexuals I know are very nice people,


Most? How many do you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Show me where. I agree with Fries that these were not the nice Christian boys you claim. They were a bunch of teenagers wearing MAGA hats next to an “indigenous people’s rally.” I’ve already said that Phillips guy was a clown, but Fries is right that the new methodology of you people is to always blame the minorities. “Good people on all sides” my ass.


If the moccasin fits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Most? How many do you know?


Now that's funny.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Your Fearless Leader. #MAGA. It’s working, isn’t it?!


I'll ask again. Did you watch the entire video?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... "we don't know what the kid who yelled "It's not rape if you enjoy it" while there are a bunch of high school girls around "was replying to.." If you need to know the context of that comment, well...
> 
> Ok, Dad. You go with that one.
> 
> ...


You watched the entire video?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

Morning headlines: Roger Stone arrested , who's next? . . .  and Warriors have visit with Obama while in DC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Ohio Steel Mill, Idled from Free Trade, to Reopen Thanks to Trump's Tariffs
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/24/ohio-steel-mill-reopen-trumps-tariffs/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwikh_6M_ojgAhVJQq0KHQd8B7cQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw2Z4IMNf5ikTPG86hUq8vPV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Fake News and the Narrative
JOHN KINSELLAGH
As a wholly owned subsidiary of the Democratic Party, the mainstream media now act as the communications organ for proselytization of The Narrative. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/fake_news_and_the_narrative.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

CNN announces that Trump is preparing a national emergency declaration and has identified $7 billion to use for border wall
JANUARY 25, 2019
Guess who's playing the leak game?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/cnn_announces_that_trump_is_preparing_a_national_emergency_declaration_and_has_identified_7_billion_to_use_for_border_wall.html


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The teens were waiting for a bus you fucking moron.
> There was no "indigenous people's rally", it was a right to life rally.
> The usual nutjobs were there protesting. IE "recon ranger" and the "Black Israelites", and You people got suckered into their warped circus reality.
> I cant believe Im arguing with such mental, and moral midgets.
> ...


I was in DC this weekend.  All I'll say is it did have a bit of a lawless feel in that with the shut down.  Especially around the parks.  In that they are open and someone was picking up the trash, but there are no guided tours, rangers or officials walking around keeping the peace. Basically the parks were open to the tourists, and there were multiple different protests going throughout the National Mall...  all surrounded by hoards of young groups of Catholic school kids being lead by 70 year old nuns to the anti-abortion protest that morning.  

So I'm not surprised that there was conflict.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Morning headlines: Roger Stone arrested , who's next? . . .  and Warriors have visit with Obama while in DC.


With Stone being arrested I'd have to guess Muller is coming to the end of his investigation.  At least Stone would appear to be someone who directly links the Trump campaign/ Trump's family to Russian interests.  The investigation is now at the gates... and soon the public will learn the nature of the Trump campaign's relationship with Russian money and government sponsored hackers.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see plenty of hate here.
> None of it coming from the kids you people slander.
> You make me sick.


You started sick.

But there's a cure.

Where's Roger?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

STONE INDICTED
_DRAMATIC PRE-DAWN RAID_
CNN AIRS FOOTAGE OF ARREST
_TIPPED OFF?_


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You watched the entire video?


I watched more than one. I watch 5 different videos.

You?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You started sick.
> 
> But there's a cure.
> 
> Where's Roger?


Ask CNN, they seem to have the inside track.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey, where's Roger today?

Where's Manafort today?

Where's Cohen today?

Witch hunt?

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask CNN, they seem to have the inside track.


Aw pumpkin...

CNN set up Roger Stone.

Ok, sweetheart. 

Killary!! Lock. Her. Up!!!!

OBummer is going down!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Media
*‘Not BUYIN’ it’! Some peeps don’t believe CNN’s explanation for how they knew to have cameras ready for Stone’s early-morning arrest*


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of self righteous...fuck off Fries you pompous judgmental faux intellect...


Ooh. I'm cuts to the quicks!

It's so funny to see all you guys who laugh at Racist Joe's endless "Kenyan" BS as if it's not racist, as if taking the screen name of a guy indicted for actual racism isn't racist, and then can't see those kid's actions for what they are.

It's cause you all want to excuse that crap. But it's clear and it's simple.

We did it too when we were young and stupid. We made fun of people for stuff we shouldn't have. The only difference is when our chaperones or parents saw it, they didn't hire PR firms and swarm the news will BS "explanations." They got pissed, told us to apologize and behave better.

Instead these kids have an army of excusers due to political posturing.

You all make me laugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*Ricky Gervais Rips the Left: If I Defend Freedom of Speech ‘I’m Suddenly an Alt Right Nazi’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

BFD
*Mueller Probe Arrests Roger Stone

7 Counts: Obstruction, False Statements to Congress, Witness Tampering*

Roger Stone has been arrested in Florida, according to the office of the special counsel led by Robert Mueller.

13,102
*…Indictment Focuses on Wikileaks Contact Attempts…

…Alleged Threats Against Intermediary…

…Mentions ’High-Ranking Trump Campaign Official’… Bannon?*
13,102
*…Watch: CNN Camped Out with FBI Agents for Early-Morning Raid*


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ooh. I'm cuts to the quicks!
> 
> It's so funny to see all you guys who laugh at Racist Joe's endless "Kenyan" BS as if it's not racist, as if taking the screen name of a guy indicted for actual racism isn't racist, and then can't see those kid's actions for what they are.
> 
> ...


Wait, you don’t know that they always defend the Nazis and the white nationalists and call Obama “Kenyan” because they’re the oppressed?!They’re the losers that Trump recognizes. Can’t keep up in a changing society and need someone “smaller” to blame. He’s played them perfectly. But he ain’t inviting them to Mar-a-lago!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

I know I'm using my toxic-masculinity part of my brain when I say this... but doesn't Stone have one of the most punchable faces you've ever seen on tv? 

That said, my gut tells me Stone isn't going flip.  Don't know him well enough to say for certainty, but he always struck me as a being 100% on the darkside. Muller is going to be able to squeeze him, and it's going to be tough for the Trump camp to spin it in any way that generates sympathy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Too Funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ooh. I'm cuts to the quicks!
> 
> It's so funny to see all you guys who laugh at Racist Joe's endless "Kenyan" BS as if it's not racist, as if taking the screen name of a guy indicted for actual racism isn't racist, and then can't see those kid's actions for what they are.
> 
> ...


It is obvious your parents didn't care how you turned out, just hoped for the best for what they had to work with.
BTW, I am just proud that someone born in Kenya can become president of the USA, that's all.
BTWII  Sheriff Joe was lynched by the Kenyan's DOJ.
Go figure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is obvious your parents didn't care how you turned out, just hoped for the best for what they had to work with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, you don’t know that they always defend the Nazis and the white nationalists and call Obama “Kenyan” because they’re the oppressed?!They’re the losers that Trump recognizes. Can’t keep up in a changing society and need someone “smaller” to blame. He’s played them perfectly. But he ain’t inviting them to Mar-a-lago!


Did your husband leave the seat up again?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is obvious your parents didn't care how you turned out, just hoped for the best for what they had to work with.


Is this like a feel bad for yourself, repost?  Or did you accidentally erase part of the post before you hit reply?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> With Stone being arrested I'd have to guess Muller is coming to the end of his investigation.  At least Stone would appear to be someone who directly links the Trump campaign/ Trump's family to Russian interests.  The investigation is now at the gates... and soon the public will learn the nature of the Trump campaign's relationship with Russian money and government sponsored hackers.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Let me guess, recipe calls for Russian dressing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Let me guess, recipe calls for Russian dressing?


So, is this stone thing all about oppo research and lying about it?
Please tell me there is more to the story.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Let me guess, recipe calls for Russian dressing?





Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this stone thing all about oppo research and lying about it?
> Please tell me there is more to the story.


Please tell me that you have something more, Lieutenant. These two Marines are on trial for their lives. Please tell me their lawyer hasn't pinned their hopes to a phone bill.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this stone thing all about oppo research and lying about it?
> Please tell me there is more to the story.


I don't know much about the man or why the FBI picked up Stone.  My understanding is he's an inside player, and I've also seen him in the news giving tireless Trump supporter soundbites.  

As to why he's important, think I heard something about he might have had some talks with that WikiLeaks guy hiding in that embassy over in London.  You know, like if Team Trump was coordinating the release of stolen Dem emails with the Russian government... there would have had to been people coordinating between the hackers, Wikileaks, etc.  Some people I think believe Stone may have been one of the "coordinators".  Like let's pretend Jarred Kushner just met with Trump and think it's a good idea to release some damaging info.  Who do you suppose he would have called to say it's go time...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*So the FBI staged quite the show in arresting Roger Stone*
Jazz Shaw Jan 25, 2019 8:01 AM





Funny how that worked


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't know much about the man or why the FBI picked up Stone.  My understanding is he's an inside player, and I've also seen him in the news giving tireless Trump supporter soundbites.
> 
> As to why he's important, think I heard something about he might have had some talks with that WikiLeaks guy hiding in that embassy over in London.  You know, like if Team Trump was coordinating the release of stolen Dem emails with the Russian government... there would have had to been people coordinating between the hackers, Wikileaks, etc.  Some people I think believe Stone may have been one of the "coordinators".  Like let's pretend Jarred Kushner just met with Trump and think it's a good idea to release some damaging info.  Who do you suppose he would have called to say it's go time...


Everyone knows what stone is and how he works, no surprise here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Please tell me that you have something more, Lieutenant. These two Marines are on trial for their lives. Please tell me their lawyer hasn't pinned their hopes to a phone bill.


Gotta give you credit for trying. Pretty desperate though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I watched more than one. I watch 5 different videos.
> 
> You?


So you watched the full hour plus unedited video and came to your current conclusion that these boys acted in a racist, disrespectful manner?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you watched the full hour plus unedited video and came to your current conclusion that these boys acted in a racist, disrespectful manner?


Cowards close their eyes when things get real.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this stone thing all about oppo research and lying about it?
> Please tell me there is more to the story.


Ask the FBI and Mr. Mueller.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*Tucker Carlson: Our borders are vulnerable, and Dems are trying to make the problem worse. That's the truth*





By Tucker Carlson | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
close
*Tucker: Democrats' border proposal would not secure border*

Democrats' proposed bill only restores previous funding levels for Border Patrol and other existing programs.

So, what exactly is the Democratic border security proposal? Would it actually secure the border?



We had some time, so we checked. In a word, no, it would not.

The Democratic bill in the Senate simply restores previous funding levels for the border patrol and other existing programs. So you have to ask yourself, when you consider that, the following: Was the border secure in December, before the shutdown?

*CLICK HERE TO READ MORE FROM TUCKER CARLSON.*

No, it was not. That’s why we’re having this debate right now. Then how will it be more secure after a bill that doesn’t change anything passes? Well, it wouldn’t be. That’s the point of the legislation -- to maintain the broken status quo.


Meanwhile, in the House, Homeland Security Committee Chair Bennie Thompson says he plans to introduce a bill that contains billions for border security, but nothing for a wall. Thompson has a brand new idea, he tells us. Thompson says we can secure the border with the marvels of technology. He recently told PBS that cutting-edge machines can help us “identify those vulnerabilities” on the border.

Thompson’s plan can expect enthusiastic support from the congresswoman from Tech Land, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi.

*CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE ENTIRE EPISODE.*

"The positive, technological wall that can be built is what we should be doing," she has said. "Technology to scan the cars coming through the ports of entry ... and that is to detect guns. It’s like an electronic dog almost to detect drugs, guns and other contraband."

It’s really like an electronic dog that can detect contraband. On one level, it’s hilarious, and we’ve laughed about it before. But it’s also patronizing, really. You’d have to be totally ignorant of what’s happening at the border to believe that more surveillance is going to solve the problem. We have an awful lot of surveillance technology already. You have drones, cameras, sensors, radar, dirigibles.

We have it all there, in part, because the George W. Bush administration put it there. That administration spent more than a billion dollars on something called the Secure Border Initiative Network. It used technology to watch about 50 miles of our southern border. Congressman Bennie Thompson himself called that program a “grave and expensive disappointment.” Well, Thompson was right about that. What’s changed is that Democrats now support grave and expensive disappointments. They specialize in grave and expensive disappointments. They’re pushing one now.

Democrats have become extremists on the question of borders. You’d never know that from watching television or reading the paper. The media won’t say it. Nor will most Republicans, by the way. Even in the Trump administration, some officials seem intent on making Nancy Pelosi’s case for her, that Republicans are the real extremists here. 

That’s shortsighted. Leaving the politics aside, it’s not a good idea because our southern border is one of America’s most dangerous vulnerabilities. That’s not a talking point. It’s literally true. Here’s why: As of this week, Mexico is an intact country. Will it remain an intact country? Maybe. But maybe not.

Mexico is a deeply unstable place. That’s not an attack on the Mexican people; it’s an acknowledgment of what anyone who knows anything about the country will tell you. The national murder rate is five times ours. Since 2006, more than 250,000 people – that’s a quarter million – have been murdered in Mexico, including hundreds of politicians and judges. There’s a war going on in Mexico, and it’s spurred by drug cartels that reach into the highest levels of the Mexican government. That's not an exaggeration.

The attorney general of an entire Mexican state recently pleaded guilty to drug trafficking charges. A governor of a state on the U.S. border took bribes to let cartels operate freely, which they did. And just the other day, the country’s previous president was credibly accused by a witness at trial, in court, of taking a $100 million bribe from El Chapo Guzman

In effect, Mexico has become a narcostate. But it’s not even the most volatile country in the region. Nicaragua is in severe turmoil. That gets no coverage, but it’s real. Parts of El Salvador are largely controlled by gangs. Venezuela, meanwhile, is literally falling apart. A recent Brookings Institution report predicted that a total collapse in Venezuela, which could happen any day, might create 8 million refugees. For perspective, that’s more refugees than the ones that fled the entire Syrian Civil War. Keep in mind, that flood of humanity upended all of Europe.

Something similar could easily happen here, to us. It likely will if we ignore the problem, which we are doing. And yet the position of Democrats in Washington is that everything is fine, and you’re nuts if you disagree. Nothing needs to be done. That’s the definition of recklessness. In fact, it’s worse than recklessness. It’s like letting your kids play in traffic. You wouldn’t do that to people you cared about. You’d prevent it from happening.

Democrats have become extremists on the question of borders. You’d never know that from watching television or reading the paper. The media won’t say it. Nor will most Republicans, by the way. Even in the Trump administration, some officials seem intent on making Nancy Pelosi’s case for her, that Republicans are the real extremists here.

Video
Here’s what Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross said when asked on another cable news newtwork about workers who aren’t being paid during the shutdown: "The people might have to pay a little bit of interest, but the idea that it's paycheck or zero is not a really valid idea," he said. "There have been ads run by a number of the public-sector credit unions ... Those have announced very, very low interest-rate loans to bridge people over the gap."

CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP

So, more debt? More interest payments? That’s the solution? No. Those are the last things most Americans need. It was an idiotic thing to say. Look for Wilbur Ross’s words to be aired every day for the next three years on CNN. They know a propaganda win when they see one.

And it’s a shame. It’s also a distraction because it doesn’t change the fundamental nature of this crisis. Our borders remain vulnerable, and the stakes are higher than they’ve ever been, thanks to the chaos just south of them. Leaders who cared about the country would be staying up late trying to fix the problem. Democratic leaders are trying to make it worse. That’s the bottom line truth


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *So the FBI staged quite the show in arresting Roger Stone*
> Jazz Shaw Jan 25, 2019 8:01 AM
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why? They didn’t do Manafort or the others like that. But we know you don’t like the FBI...you like the KGB guys like Putin. Welcome to America, pal! And welcome to the great state of California! Congrats.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Tucker Carlson: Our borders are vulnerable, and Dems are trying to make the problem worse. That's the truth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tucker is definitely your kind of guy. Just look at the suit and the smirk. I bet he gets invited to Mar-a-Lago.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Morning headlines: Roger Stone arrested , who's next? . . .  and Warriors have visit with Obama while in DC.


Game recognizes game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why? They didn’t do Manafort or the others like that. But we know you don’t like the FBI...you like the KGB guys like Putin. Welcome to America, pal! And welcome to the great state of California! Congrats.


They did manafort the same way I believe.
Have you observed the FBI top brass being fired or suspended?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Tucker is definitely your kind of guy. Just look at the suit and the smirk. I bet he gets invited to Mar-a-Lago.


What's wrong with Tucker? Is it the whiteness?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

SOURCE: SHUTDOWN AGREEMENT REACHED
ANNOUNCEMENT SET FOR 1 PM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

It's a good thing for these cock suckers I am not working the border.

WATCH: People in Mexico Hurl Rocks at Border Patrol Agents After Illegal Crossing


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Entertainment
*About-FACE! Rob Reiner, who accused FBI of colluding with Trump in 2016, sings FBI’s praises after arrest of Roger Stone*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*…CNN Crew Set Up 1 Hour Before FBI Arrived…*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *…CNN Crew Set Up 1 Hour Before FBI Arrived…*


I thought that was weird. I wonder why?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is obvious your parents didn't care how you turned out, just hoped for the best for what they had to work with.
> BTW, I am just proud that someone born in Kenya can become president of the USA, that's all.
> BTWII  Sheriff Joe was lynched by the Kenyan's DOJ.
> Go figure.


You're a liar.

You know you are.

We know you are.

And it's stupid that you even play this game. Not surprising, but stupid. And all the little sheeples around here who give your racist BS act the nudge-nudge wink-wink know it too.

That's the disgusting part. Everyone knows you're disgusting. But those that suffer it gladly are guilty of it as well.

They know who they are. And they know it's true.

And Roger Stone is headed to jail... And there is no wall.

But Killary is going down soon... Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're a liar.
> 
> You know you are.
> 
> ...


At least the Kenyan was #1 at something, don't get emotional, he fooled a whole lot of people.






Roger doesn't look too concerned for some reason.






*COWARD.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought that was weird. I wonder why?


The sad thing is that it surprises nobody.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought that was weird. I wonder why?


It's not unusual for big-budget news organizations to send their fourth-string crew to camp out on potentially-newsworthy doorsteps.  Stone has been saying for weeks that he expects to be arrested and indicted.  AND it's Friday, or Mueller-day as it should have become known among those who fear they are at risk.  

I thought it was weird that big-bucks stone doesn't appear to have a security system.  Even poor little me was able to install several motion-detector lights around the house.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least the Kenyan was #1 at something, don't get emotional, he fooled a whole lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See. You're a liar and a racist.

You don't even hide it.

You're proud of it.

But your little sheeple buddies want to pretend like it's not right there. At least you only play stupid word games on an internet site, but you do know - and clearly show - what's in your heart.

As do we all.

Killary will be next.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a good thing for these cock suckers I am not working the border.
> 
> WATCH: People in Mexico Hurl Rocks at Border Patrol Agents After Illegal Crossing


It's good for all of us that you don't work.

Welfare queen.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *COWARD.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> See. You're a liar and a racist.
> 
> You don't even hide it.
> 
> ...


Don't take my word for it.



Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's good for all of us that you don't work.
> 
> Welfare queen.


If I was working the border they might just leave with a limp, but not the same kind of limp your wife is used to though.


KEK.
Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

espola said:


>


That's a pretty good one, for you.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If I was working the border they might just leave with a limp, but not the same kind of limp your wife is used to though.
> 
> 
> KEK.
> Coward.


Aw sweetie. You playing the crying game, Danny Partridge?


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't take my word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.


I have your word for it.

You're a racist. 

You know it.

I know it.

Ricky and Lion and their buddies know it.

Only issue is you like being racist and they're fine with it.

Therein lies the problem.

It's no mystery. 

You're a racist clown. You're just too cowardly to just say it. Oh well. Sad.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a good thing for these cock suckers I am not working the border.
> 
> WATCH: People in Mexico Hurl Rocks at Border Patrol Agents After Illegal Crossing


Actually, it is good for them you hang out at the border.

But you'd never be able to charge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw sweetie. You playing the crying game, Danny Partridge?


What the hell does that have to do with you being a coward?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I have your word for it.
> 
> You're a racist.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but when someone tells me who they are I believe them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Oops, now that was an accident.

 
Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

KeK.
Coward.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

I guess this means that my Federal Court jury duty next month won't be postponed.

I wonder if Yosemite will get Mariposa Grove opened next week.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey, where's Roger today?
> 
> Where's Manafort today?
> 
> ...


Where are the stolen votes today? Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Please tell me that you have something more, Lieutenant. These two Marines are on trial for their lives. Please tell me their lawyer hasn't pinned their hopes to a phone bill.


Fries U!! Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're a liar.
> 
> You know you are.
> 
> ...


Fries U!! What a deal! Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!! What a deal! Kek!


Like I always say, "If the towel fits."


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!! What a deal! Kek!


I'm still holding one spot in my Capstone: "Find your house on a Bank Balance Sheet" seminar.

And, of course, there is always room in the "Watch the Fed ink up the Print Press and Print you some Money" lecture.

Just pay your registration fee and we'll sign you up!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Today is the day Nancy Pelosi became Presidential...

kek.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like I always say, "If the towel fits."


Your refrigerator box in the alley with the cock suckers where you aren't working is no one's asset.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know about you, but when someone tells me who they are I believe them.
> View attachment 3868


Oh I believe you.

And I know you're too cowardly to admit it.

Among other things.

I don't expect more from you. I did a little bit from some others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Today is the day Nancy Pelosi became Presidential...
> 
> kek.


Even you aren't that stupid, but you did vote for a Kentan and HRC twice.

KeK.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh I believe you.
> 
> And I know you're too cowardly to admit it.
> 
> ...


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Your refrigerator box in the alley with the cock suckers where you aren't working is no one's asset.


Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sucker.


It's ok. You can do what you like with your free time...

And all your time is free.

Speaking of suckers, do you think Pence goes down with Stone?

Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Media
*Call the burn unit! Ann Coulter goes nuclear on Donald Trump after border wall cave*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's ok. You can do what you like with your free time...
> 
> And all your time is free.
> 
> ...


Who cares?

KeK.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like I always say, "If the towel fits."


Like I always say:

Racist Sterno Joe is a racist pig and those that encourage his cowardly racist side-long act are complicit.

Every one of you.

Now, let's see. Who said this was a witch hunt and who said Manafort, Stone and friends were going to jail?

Show of hands! 

Kek. Suckerz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Like I always say:
> 
> Racist Sterno Joe is a racist pig and those that encourage his cowardly racist side-long act are complicit.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about now?
I have been saying this for years and nobody can point to one racist post of mine.
I don't judge anyone by race, creed or color.
That is a lefty trait.

KeK.


----------



## Booter (Jan 25, 2019)

And Don the Con didn't even get his "Prorated down payment" on the wall.  WHA WHA WHA WHAAAA!!!

Little Joey Shitstain, a ha ha ever get the feeling you've been cheated?  Good night.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm still holding one spot in my Capstone: "Find your house on a Bank Balance Sheet" seminar.
> 
> And, of course, there is always room in the "Watch the Fed ink up the Print Press and Print you some Money" lecture.
> 
> Just pay your registration fee and we'll sign you up!


The Capstone sounds entertaining.  How did finance boy do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Today is the day Nancy Pelosi became Presidential...
> 
> kek.


Gettin’ used to lining up behind your women.  Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Booter said:


> And Don the Con didn't even get his "Prorated down payment" on the wall.  WHA WHA WHA WHAAAA!!!
> 
> Little Joey Shitstain, a ha ha ever get the feeling you've been cheated?  Good night.


Whatever, at least he isn't Hillary.
How is RBG feeling these days?
Who is in control of the Senate?
Can you even fathom trump getting a third supreme?

OMG!
MAGA!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gettin’ used to lining up behind your women.  Kek!


They are no threat to any women standing in front of them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know I'm using my toxic-masculinity part of my brain when I say this... but doesn't Stone have one of the most punchable faces you've ever seen on tv?
> 
> That said, my gut tells me Stone isn't going flip.  Don't know him well enough to say for certainty, but he always struck me as a being 100% on the darkside. Muller is going to be able to squeeze him, and it's going to be tough for the Trump camp to spin it in any way that generates sympathy.


Stone, like some of the t scum sucker punks in here, might be the kind that enjoys prison life, just saying.


----------



## Booter (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever, at least he isn't Hillary.
> How is RBG feeling these days?
> Who is in control of the Senate?
> Can you even fathom trump getting a third supreme?
> ...


That's all well and good but Trump is a bozo and you're in here every waking minute of your life sucking Trump's schwantz.  At what point do you feel like a moron?  Could you ever have imagined Trump would be this bad.  Have some self-respect man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are no threat to any women standing in front of them.


"threat"? Funny how with your language you project your adolescent mindset. Are you a rapist or just an abuser of women?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm still holding one spot in my Capstone: "Find your house on a Bank Balance Sheet" seminar.


Skipping the income statement?  Sorry, but your mortgage payment is income to the bank.  You know, the cash flow thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's all well and good but Trump is a bozo and you're in here every waking minute of your life sucking Trump's schwantz.  At what point do you feel like a moron?  Could you ever have imagined Trump would be this bad.  Have some self-respect man.


That's a lot.
I will be fine with whatever they find on Trump knowing Hillary didn't get elected.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And, of course, there is always room in the "Watch the Fed ink up the Print Press and Print you some Money" lecture.


Or you could just reference the Feds TARP and watch them subsidize Obama's presidency for 6 straight QE years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "threat"? Funny how with your language you project your adolescent mindset. Are you a rapist or just an abuser of women?


I only abuse myself and you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a lot.
> I will be fine with whatever they find on Trump knowing Hillary didn't get elected.


How could she lose with all those smart men behind her?!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just pay your registration fee and we'll sign you up!


Your uncle said he would let me borrow a nickel to register.  Kek!


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

So with all the excitement today, I still have one question -- Where's Rudy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

espola said:


> So with all the excitement today, I still have one question -- Where's Rudy?


Who cares.  Where are the colluded votes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

Why was there so much lying about Russian contacts in t world?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How could she lose with all those smart men behind her?!!!


Nothing worse than being behind Hillary.
Yikes!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why was there so much lying about Russian contacts in t world?


Because losing is too tough a pill for you people to swallow so you make up lies to choke down the reality of you having nominated a shitty candidate.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because losing is too tough a pill for you people to swallow so you make up lies to choke down the reality of you having nominated a shitty candidate.


Calm down now. Nobody is making up anything. If you don’t like the American justice system, think about moving to Russia!


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who cares.  Where are the colluded votes?


Nobody cares.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Calm down now. Nobody is making up anything. If you don’t like the American justice system, think about moving to Russia!


There’s that horse pill again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody cares.


...inside your cocoon.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ...inside your cocoon.


Seen a lot more of the world than you have, son. Seen more places, more people, more of everything. Too late for you, but you should try to read.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

It is a shame that after this disaster of a an attempt at a presidency that the, "Smart guy businessman" idea may never be tried again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Seen a lot more of the world than you have, son. Seen more places, more people, more of everything. Too late for you, but you should try to read.


I doubt you’ve seen more places than I have. I’ve been to places that are no place for chicken hawks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is a shame that after this disaster of a an attempt at a presidency that the, "Smart guy businessman" idea may never be tried again.


Your yearning for the QE teet like Barry’s first 6 years.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I doubt you’ve seen more places than I have. I’ve been to places that are no place for chicken hawks.


I’ve seen many more places.  A chicken hawk is a Republican. Didn’t you know that? Like Dick Cheney and Henry Kissinger? Your kind. Colin Powell wasn’t a chicken hawk...so the GOP dumped him!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I’ve seen many more places.  A chicken hawk is a Republican. Didn’t you know that? Like Dick Cheney and Henry Kissinger? Your kind.


Chicken hawks and polly wogs are slime.  You must be cross bred.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I’ve seen many more places.  A chicken hawk is a Republican. Didn’t you know that? Like Dick Cheney and Henry Kissinger? Your kind.


He just says things in an attempt to get a response. If you haven't noticed he's a bit of an empty vessel simply repeating things he thinks sound nifty, but can't go past that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He just says things in an attempt to get a response. If you haven't noticed he's a bit of an empty vessel simply repeating things he thinks sound nifty, but can't go past that.


I keep things within the Fries U grad range.  They desire meaningful dialogue while failing to reciprocate or even initiate.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Chicken hawks and polly wogs are slime.  You must be cross bred.


Colin Powell wasn’t a chicken hawk. He’s not a Republican any more, is he? And let’s not forget Chicken Hawk Hannity and O’Reilly, etc.
McCain wasn’t a chicken hawk, so he fell out with you people. Who’s a chicken hawk? Maybe you? Ha! President GW Bush—-Chicken Hawk! All your people. And let’s not forget Cadet Bone Spur


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Colin Powell wasn’t a chicken hawk. He’s not a Republican any more, is he? And let’s not forget Chicken Hawk Hannity and O’Reilly, etc.
> McCain wasn’t a chicken hawk, so he fell out with you people. Who’s a chicken hawk? Maybe you? Ha! President GW Bush—-Chicken Hawk! All your people.


You even deflect like a chicken hawk.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You even deflect like a chicken hawk.


Cadet Bone Spur! Your boy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ...inside your cocoon.


Irony exemplified.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Cadet Bone Spur! Your boy!


What’s your excuse?  Asthma, Bed wetter, sleep walker, knock knees, etc.


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s your excuse?  Asthma, Bed wetter, sleep walker, knock knees, etc.


No draft. Didn’t want to sign up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony exemplified.


Indeed!!! Mr. ignore button after the elections.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

messy said:


> No draft. Didn’t want to sign up.


Fries U came callin’


----------



## messy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U came callin’


Different U. But to the extent that I got a broad, “liberal arts” education, maybe. Learned many things...but shotgunning beers I had already learned in high school.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Don't let the plumber watch this.  It will make him sick.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I doubt you’ve seen more places than I have. I’ve been to places that are no place for chicken hawks.


Recruiting in the inner city?  Or the Jungle in Olongapo?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stone, like some of the t scum sucker punks in here, might be the kind that enjoys prison life, just saying.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is a shame that after this disaster of a an attempt at a presidency that the, "Smart guy businessman" idea may never be tried again.


Better than the dumb not citizen guy approach.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Recruiting in the inner city?  Or the Jungle in Olongapo?


Yankee Station, the I.O., Mombasa, Diego Garcia, the San Bernadino Straits, the Malacca Straits, South China Sea, the Straits of Hormuz, Persian Gulf, Hokaido, Cam Rahn Bay, the jungles of Cubi Point, Mt. Fuji, Mt. Kilamanjaro footlands, Perth, macau, Pattaya Beach, Aotearoa, Tahiti, Sea of Japan, etc.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yankee Station, the I.O., Mombasa, Diego Garcia, the San Bernadino Straits, the Malacca Straits, South China Sea, the Straits of Hormuz, Persian Gulf, Hokaido, Cam Rahn Bay, the jungles of Cubi Point, Mt. Fuji, Mt. Kilamanjaro footlands, Perth, macau, Pattaya Beach, Aotearoa, Tahiti, Sea of Japan, etc


All that whilst swabbing the head? Did they ever let you off the boat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All that whilst swabbing the head? Did they ever let you off the boat?


Aye!


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All that whilst swabbing the head? Did they ever let you off the boat?


About half of them are liberty calls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2019)

I keep seeing that picture of the Warriors, all of them, posing with President Obama in my news feed . . . while the pretender in chief gets schooled by Speaker Pelosi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

The Left Doesn't Hate the US; It Hates Us
WILLIAM L. GENSERT
Democrats don't want to destroy America; they want to destroy us. We deserve it for who we are.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/the_left_doesnt_hate_the_us_they_hate_us.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Not all persons here illegally are alike; The wall keeps the worst ones out
JANUARY 26, 2019
Those illegal immigrants who can't get into the U.S. except by breaking in will be hardest hit.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/not_all_persons_here_illegally_are_alike_the_wall_keeps_the_worst_ones_out.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Roger Stone's SWAT team arrest: Are we even America anymore?
JANUARY 26, 2019
As a nation, we are in the throes of self-destruction.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/roger_stones_swat_team_arrest_are_we_even_america_anymore.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Liberal values in Europe face a challenge “not seen since the 1930s”, leading intellectuals from 21 countries have said, as the UK lurches towards Brexit and nationalists look set to make sweeping gains in EU parliamentary elections.

The group of 30 writers, historians and Nobel laureates declared in a manifesto published in several newspapers, including the Guardian, that Europe as an idea was “coming apart before our eyes”.

“We must now will Europe or perish beneath the waves of populism,” the document reads. “We must rediscover political voluntarism or accept that resentment, hatred and their cortege of sad passions will surround and submerge us.”

They write of their regret that Europe has been “abandoned from across the Channel” – an oblique reference to the drawn-out Brexit process that has arguably brought Anglo-European relations to their lowest point since the second world war.

And they say that unless efforts are made to combat a rising tide of populism, the EU elections will be “the most calamitous that we have ever known: victory for the wreckers; disgrace for those who still believe in the legacy of Erasmus, Dante, Goethe, and Comenius; disdain for intelligence and culture; explosions of xenophobia and antisemitism; disaster”.

“Abandoned from across the Channel and from across the Atlantic by the two great allies who in the previous century saved it twice from suicide; vulnerable to the increasingly overt manipulations of the master of the Kremlin, Europe as an idea, as will and representation, is coming apart before our eyes,” the text reads.

The 800-word paean was drafted by the French philosopher Bernard-Henri Lévy. Signatories included the novelists Ian McEwan and Salman Rushdie, the historian Simon Schama and the Nobel prize laureates Svetlana Alexievitch, Herta Müller, Orhan Pamuk and Elfriede Jelinek.

Rushdie told the Guardian: “Europe is in greater danger now than at any time in the last 70 years, and if one believes in that idea it’s time to stand up and be counted.

“In the UK, I hope parliament may yet have the courage to call for a second referendum. That could rescue the country from the calamity of Brexit and go a long way towards rescuing the EU as well.”

McEwan said he had signed the manifesto because he was “very pessimistic” about the current moment, “but try to be hopeful that the zeitgeist will turn”.

Pamuk said the idea of Europe was also important to non-western countries. “Without the idea of Europe, freedom, women’s rights, democracy, egalitarianism is hard to defend in my part of the world.

Advertisement
rise in support for populist, nationalist or anti-immigration parties. Many of them have made significant gains in national elections, as the centre-right and centre-left that have traditionally dominated Europe’s postwar politics retreat.


Hungary’s prime minister, Viktor Orbán, has said the elections are a chance to bid farewell “to liberal democracy”. Unlike Eurosceptics in the UK, most European counterparts do not want to leave the EU but to take it over.

Leading the charge against the resurgent rightwing populists are the French president, Emmanuel Macron, and the German chancellor, Angela Merkel. While both have been weakened by domestic problems, this week they renewed their countries’ vows of postwar friendship and warned the lessons of their bloody past were being forgotten.

EU officials in Brussels believe it is possible there will be a decisive advance for the populists and gains for pro-European parties, or at least a confusing mix of the two, leaving the populists significantly stronger, but still facing a strong, if disunited, majority of pro-European MEPs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liberal values in Europe face a challenge “not seen since the 1930s”, leading intellectuals from 21 countries have said, as the UK lurches towards Brexit and nationalists look set to make sweeping gains in EU parliamentary elections.
> 
> The group of 30 writers, historians and Nobel laureates declared in a manifesto published in several newspapers, including the Guardian, that Europe as an idea was “coming apart before our eyes”.
> 
> ...


Translation:  please don’t leave!! We need you Brits to stand with us (Macron and Merkel. M&M) at the QE spigot when Italy needs to be bailed out!  Please don’t go the way of the Capitalist Scandinavians!!


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Translation:  please don’t leave!! We need you Brits to stand with us (Macron and Merkel. M&M) at the QE spigot when Italy needs to be bailed out!  Please don’t go the way of the Capitalist Scandinavians!!


Your obsession with the whole QE thing is quite curious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Your obsession with the whole QE thing is quite curious.


“I love the uneducated”


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “I love the uneducated”


Why are you quoting Trump? His whole financial history has been quantitatively eased by daddy and banks and, apparently, Russians.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you quoting Trump? His whole financial history has been quantitatively eased by daddy and banks and, apparently, Russians.


I knew you two had something in common.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew you two had something in common.


Except we have nothing in common. You Republicans like those rich kids like Trump and Bush.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you quoting Trump? His whole financial history has been quantitatively eased by daddy and banks and, apparently, Russians.


t jr once said they didn't need to deal with banks anymore because they had Russian "investors".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you quoting Trump? His whole financial history has been quantitatively eased by daddy and banks and, apparently, Russians.


Apparently.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

espola said:


> t jr once said they didn't need to deal with banks anymore because they had Russian "investors".


Probably in the tax returns. Might explain why the family works for Russian interests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Except we have nothing in common. You Republicans like those rich kids like Trump and Bush.


You don't like bush? Now I see your challenge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

HOLY S*IT: The Telegraph agrees to pay Melania Trump ‘substantial damages’ over error-filled article
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/01/25/holy-sit-the-telegraph-agrees-to-pay-melania-trump-substantial-damages-over-error-filled-article/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjftqrE7ovgAhVHZawKHVljD_QQlO8DMAJ6BAgLEA0&usg=AOvVaw0uWZScdjJ8Vl9FsxZNUAvA&ampcf=1


----------



## tenacious (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HOLY S*IT: The Telegraph agrees to pay Melania Trump ‘substantial damages’ over error-filled article
> View attachment 3871
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/01/25/holy-sit-the-telegraph-agrees-to-pay-melania-trump-substantial-damages-over-error-filled-article/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjftqrE7ovgAhVHZawKHVljD_QQlO8DMAJ6BAgLEA0&usg=AOvVaw0uWZScdjJ8Vl9FsxZNUAvA&ampcf=1



Am I the only one who looked at that photo of the 1st Lady and though she looks like she is dressed up to role-play a flight attendant on Air Force One?


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't like bush? Now I see your challenge.


Capital “B”


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who looked at that photo of the 1st Lady and though she looks like she is dressed up to role-play a flight attendant on Air Force One?


No, you’re not the only one. Not mad...gotta keep the marriage fresh.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

*Kentucky Catholic Bishop: Trump’s MAGA Hats Are Not ‘Pro-Life’*
Lexington’s Bishop John Stowe said Covington Catholic students can’t be “pro-life” while supporting a president who “denigrates” immigrants and refugees.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Except we have nothing in common. You Republicans like those rich kids like Trump and Bush.


I knew you three had something in common.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

espola said:


> t jr once said they didn't need to deal with banks anymore because they had Russian "investors".


....who have banks.  Duh!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who looked at that photo of the 1st Lady and though she looks like she is dressed up to role-play a flight attendant on Air Force One?


I didn’t know Fries U is teaching fashion too!  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ....who have banks.  Duh!


Wrong again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Wrong again.


Duetsche


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Duetsche


Actually I take it back. It appears that you’re at least partly right on this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who looked at that photo of the 1st Lady and though she looks like she is dressed up to role-play a flight attendant on Air Force One?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

How's that unchecked muslim immigration going?
Syrian Man Arrested After Molesting Young German Girls on Their Way to School
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/26/syrian-man-arrested-molesting-young-german-girls-their-way-school/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwip19ejnYzgAhUM2qwKHWGQCTMQlO8DMAV6BAgKEBk&usg=AOvVaw0QhQnKe3_P0kI0-XDNhTw4


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually I take it back. It appears that you’re at least partly right on this one.


Yes.  Go on.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Go on.


Deutsche Bank. Yes, the Russians had banks.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your uncle said he would let me borrow a nickel to register.  Kek!


Only if you can answer the question of whether his Cat is an asset on his books or the banks.

He's pretty sure he's gonna keep his nickel.

Unless, you know, the Fed uses it's money printer to print you one.

Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or you could just reference the Feds TARP and watch them subsidize Obama's presidency for 6 straight QE years.


Aw pumpkin.

Did you finally realize they don't really have a printing press?

And now you're hiding under a TARP?

Sucker.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about now?
> I have been saying this for years and nobody can point to one racist post of mine.
> I don't judge anyone by race, creed or color.
> That is a lefty trait.
> ...


You're a liar.

Anyone and everyone who has read your posts knows you're a liar.

The fact that you're too big a coward to just say it outright is not surprising.

But the same hypocritical cowardice that lets you claim your muslim and Obama posts aren't racists, simply because you play childish "nudge-nudge wink-wink" games is the same hypocritical cowardice that lets guys like nice hair Ricky convince themselves that the Covington kids were "playing along" not mocking and that DOJ-lawsuit, CP5, "both sides," confirmed by close employees Trump isn't racist.

It's just stupid and cowardly. At least real bigots like Gavin Proudboy and Spencer Alt-right are big enough to own their racist crap.

Whether or not anyone can "point" to an explicitly racist post is game-playing. And those that quietly or loudly defend your racist crap are as complicit. 

You're a racist creep. Clear as day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're a liar.
> 
> Anyone and everyone who has read your posts knows you're a liar.
> 
> ...


So, me calling Muslims towelheads or murdering rapists and calling barack hussien Obama a Muslim or Kenyan, not a citizen or mostly white is racist? Or maybe it's when I call illegal aliens diseased criminals who are wrecking my country.
Not anything racist about any of that snowflake.
Wouldn't expect anything less from a coward like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Exhibit A you asshole Fries,

Legionnaires outbreak at Border Patrol facility...
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/disease-at-border-puts-migrants-at-risk-theres-a-crisis-here

Exhibit B for bitch coward Fries,

Migrant Caravan Swells to 12,000...
https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/01/26/migrants

Exhibit C for you Coward Fries,

People Hurl Rocks at Agents After Illegal Crossing...
https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/01/25/watch-people-hurl-rocks-and-insults-at-border-patrol-during-smuggling-attempt-at-texas-border/

Anything for votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Forgot Exhit D for the dickhead Fries,

Migrant with Flesh-Eating Bacteria Found with Large Group of Border Crossers
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/01/26/migrant-with-flesh-eating-bacteria-found-with-large-group-of-border-crossers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjm_vLb04zgAhUF-lQKHZpNBcEQlO8DMAV6BAgLEBk&usg=AOvVaw1yLuvdTD7P0U1eyjVqJFjg


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, me calling Muslims towelheads or murdering rapists and calling barack hussien Obama a Muslim or Kenyan, not a citizen or mostly white is racist? Or maybe it's when I call illegal aliens diseased criminals who are wrecking my country.
> Not anything racist about any of that snowflake.
> Wouldn't expect anything less from a coward like you.


Racist.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Racist.


Not even a question. Total racist. Ricky admits it, at least.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

You little bitch libs like picking on kids,

Bill Maher Attacks 16-Year-Old Covington Catholic Student — ‘What A Little Pr*ck’
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/26/bill-maher-attacks-covington-nick-sandmann&ved=2ahUKEwjX6f_M1YzgAhVB71QKHUKJCbEQlO8DMAZ6BAgLEB0&usg=AOvVaw1zxTMIgX6btjcvewTe7Hv1


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

Patriotic high school kids --

https://www.smalljoys.tv/homeless-vet-dies-with-no-family-3/?grt_origin=smalljoys_us.vonvon.me_201901230105&fbclid=IwAR2RU1lN_bT2_Iu8yZFbjKKeRHksMBIxuS_gy-3Z_FS5sJ-wDYxSSgDc2n8

Not a MAGA hat in sight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Not even a question. Total racist. Ricky admits it, at least.


Why would you say something stupid like that? I expect it from espoola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Only if you can answer the question of whether his Cat is an asset on his books or the banks.
> 
> He's pretty sure he's gonna keep his nickel.
> 
> ...


Your uncle said you always had struggled with the books.  He said if you started with an income statement, the balance sheet is easy.  He almost died of laughter when I told him you were looking for individual homes on the banks balance sheet.  He still can’t understand how you graduate so many students who think their personal residence is an asset given that it doesn’t cash flow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Patriotic high school kids --
> 
> https://www.smalljoys.tv/homeless-vet-dies-with-no-family-3/?grt_origin=smalljoys_us.vonvon.me_201901230105&fbclid=IwAR2RU1lN_bT2_Iu8yZFbjKKeRHksMBIxuS_gy-3Z_FS5sJ-wDYxSSgDc2n8
> 
> Not a MAGA hat in sight.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Not even a question. Total racist. Ricky admits it, at least.


Racism is a social construct.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

_* BUILD THE WALL!!!
*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw pumpkin.
> 
> Did you finally realize they don't really have a printing press?
> 
> ...


oh spigot boy.  It’s not just the books is it.

The Bureau of Engraving and *Printing* (BEP) is a government agency within the *United States*Department of the Treasury that designs and produces a variety of security products for the *United States* government, most notable of which is Federal Reserve Notes (paper *money*) for the Federal Reserve, the nation's central bank ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> _*View attachment 3872 BUILD THE WALL!!!*_


Fries U!!  What a deal!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> _*View attachment 3872 BUILD THE WALL!!!*_


I agree  and you are a coward.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your uncle said you always had struggled with the books.  He said if you started with an income statement, the balance sheet is easy.  He almost died of laughter when I told him you were looking for individual homes on the banks balance sheet.  He still can’t understand how you graduate so many students who think their personal residence is an asset given that it doesn’t cash flow.


Hilariously stupid, on its face. The person holding a million in cash under the mattress  a mil in jewelry and 5 Warhols has no assets. You can’t be that dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hilariously stupid, on its face. The person holding a million in cash under the mattress  a mil in jewelry and 5 Warhols has no assets. You can’t be that dumb.


You just can't help yourself, pitiful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hilariously stupid, on its face. The person holding a million in cash under the mattress  a mil in jewelry and 5 Warhols has no assets. You can’t be that dumb.


Hilariously stupid, on its face. The person holding a million in cash under the mattress doesn’t exist.  The million in jewelry is rented out to his richest friends wives at 10k a night to impress their other rich friends wives.  The 5 Warhols are rented out to Art shows for rich folks at a 100k per warhol, per weekend.  Not because they need the money.  Sounds like assets to me.  But I am puzzled as to what denomination of bills are under the mattress.  Fries U!! What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilariously stupid, on its face. The person holding a million in cash under the mattress doesn’t exist.  The million in jewelry is rented out to his richest friends wives at 10k a night to impress their other rich friends wives.  The 5 Warhols are rented out to Art shows for rich folks at a 100k per warhol, per weekend.  Not because they need the money.  Sounds like assets to me.  But I am puzzled as to what denomination of bills are under the mattress.  Fries U!! What a deal!!


The jewelry and art are not rented out. Many people have substantial jewelry and/or art collections, worth many millions, and you don’t understand that they are assets. Another of your strange fixations. What a strange misunderstanding you have, that people with valuable jewelry and art rent them out...not to mention that when you give a piece for a museum exhibit you don’t rent it, you loan it gratis. LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like trump was right about this too.

Texas says it found 95,000 non-citizens on voter rolls; 58,000 have voted

I believe this makes it 3 million.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/texas-says-it-has-discovered-95000-non-citizens-on-voter-rolls-58000-have-voted.amp&ved=2ahUKEwiBitOh6YzgAhVMR6wKHaBOBZ0Q0PADMAF6BAgDEAk&usg=AOvVaw2DF9O0woDdRqFlKn36MXlW&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> The jewelry and art are not rented out. Many people have substantial jewelry and/or art collections, worth many millions, and you don’t understand that they are assets. Another of your strange fixations.


All you Fries U grads struggle with the books.  Don’t worry it doesn’t mean your simulator rich guy isn’t rich.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All you Fries U grads struggle with the books.  Don’t worry it doesn’t mean your simulator rich guy isn’t rich.


Back to your barn, sailor. I mean cubicle. “Warhols rented out to art shows.” Priceless!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Back to your barn, sailor. I mean cubicle. “Warhols rented out to art shows.” Priceless!


Hanapaa!  Just like your simulation.


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!  Just like your simulation.


There’s a big world out there with people doing interesting things. You should check it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s a big world out there with people doing interesting things. You should check it out.


Ever see the hundreds of fishing boats at night off the coast of Korea?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ever see the hundreds of fishing boats at night off the coast of Korea?


That's pretty cool that they let you go up on the deck, did you have a chaperone? Or were you simply dumping your bucket?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's pretty cool that they let you go up on the deck, did you have a chaperone? Or were you simply dumping your bucket?


Okay that was funny for a Chicken Hawk!!


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Melania Trump 
*✔* @FLOTUS  
https://twitter.com/FLOTUS/status/1088968575187148801
Our work in the East wing continues into 2019 with online safety, fighting opioid abuse & supporting the well-being of children everywhere! #BeBest


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

BREAKING: Fries U Donates $1 Billion In Assets to the Wall Fund.
Myhomeisanasset.com. 30 Dec 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Melania Trump
> *✔* @FLOTUS
> Our work in the East wing continues into 2019 with online safety, fighting opioid abuse & supporting the well-being of children everywhere! #BeBest


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ever see the hundreds of fishing boats at night off the coast of Korea?


No. Been on a fishing boat on the Mekong River though.
Ever walked at 18,000’ in the Himalayas? 
Or eaten mushrooms on Koh Samui?
Or had Easter lunch in Fond du Lac, Wisconsin?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> No. Been on a fishing boat on the Mekong River though.
> Ever walked at 18,000’ in the Himalayas?
> Or eaten mushrooms on Koh Samui?
> Or had Easter lunch in Fond du Lac, Wisconsin?


Mekong yes, Himalayas no, Koh Samui no, Fon du lac no, Fuji yes, Mauna Kea yes, Haleakala Yes, Erewohn yes


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mekong yes, Himalayas no, Koh Samui no, Fon du lac no, Fuji yes, Mauna Kea yes, Haleakala Yes, Erewohn yes


I spent a couple of nights on Haleakala once. No mules.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I spent a couple of nights on Haleakala once. No mules.


Mountain bikes will do.  Haleakala is slowly swelling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Illegal Alien Child Rapist Sentenced To 401 Years In Prison, Victim Begs For No Deportation So He Can't Return
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2019/01/26/illegal-alien-child-rapist-sentenced-to-401-years-in-prison-victim-begs-for-no-d-n2540296?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj3yYvokY7gAhURPK0KHaqxD9AQlO8DMAh6BAgMECU&usg=AOvVaw0BHWhglJgzROyKpE8X4rMJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bishop Apologizes to Covington Catholic, Admits Being 'Bullied and Pressured' to Condemn
22 hours ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bishop Apologizes to Covington Catholic, Admits Being 'Bullied and Pressured' to Condemn
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2019/01/26/bishop-apologizes-to-covington-catholic-admits-to-being-bullied-and-pressured-n2540295?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj3yYvokY7gAhURPK0KHaqxD9AQlO8DMAl6BAgMECk&usg=AOvVaw3WOTlc5MRqHxYS5GG7J45u


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Leadership? What a fucking  Wacko bird.

Meghan McCain: I Hate America Without My Father's Leadership
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/26/meghan-mccain-i-hate-america-without-my-fathers-leadership/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjgtOLylI7gAhUCZawKHfzjBCwQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw0_SaUvceSOr10G7amZfSEi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Boats and hoes,


Willie Brown admits it: Kamala Harris slept her way to the top
JANUARY 27, 2019
Brown says that Harris was his 'girlfriend' and on multiple occasions helped boost the famous feminist and presidential candidate to the political top...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/willie_brown_admits_it_kamala_harris_slept_her_way_to_the_top.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bishop Apologizes to Covington Catholic, Admits Being 'Bullied and Pressured' to Condemn
> 22 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2019/01/26/bishop-apologizes-to-covington-catholic-admits-to-being-bullied-and-pressured-n2540295?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj3yYvokY7gAhURPK0KHaqxD9AQlO8DMAl6BAgMECk&usg=AOvVaw3WOTlc5MRqHxYS5GG7J45u


The Bishop should now resign.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boats and hoes,
> View attachment 3876
> 
> Willie Brown admits it: Kamala Harris slept her way to the top
> ...


Because we all know that sleeping with Willie Brown is a girls ticket to the top!  Bang up job on the reporting American Thinker.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Because we all know that sleeping with Willie Brown is girls ticket to the top!  Bang up job on the reporting American Thinker.


All these crazy allegations against the right for racism and misogyny. Crazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Because we all know that sleeping with Willie Brown is a girls ticket to the top!  Bang up job on the reporting American Thinker.


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> All these crazy allegations against the right for racism and misogyny. Crazy.


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Because we all know that sleeping with Willie Brown is a girls ticket to the top!  Bang up job on the reporting American Thinker.


I think it's the 30 year age difference and the fact that he was married. 
Remember, 54 goes into 84 much better that 84 into 54.
KEK!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


Oh wow!  Bubs just came round and repeated our argument back at us.  I haven't seem him do this in at least 12 hours!  So amazing!  So awesome!  So bubs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Oh wow!  Bubs just came round and repeated our argument back at us.  I haven't seem him do this in at least 12 hours!  So amazing!  So awesome!  So bubs.


So pithy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> All these crazy allegations against the right for racism and misogyny. Crazy.


Old man gets around,
*2001-01-19 04:00:00 PDT San Francisco* -- It's a bit early to hand out cigars, but San Francisco's 66-year-old Mayor Willie Brown is about to hear an old name from a new mouth: "Daddy."

The mother is Carolyn Carpeneti, his chief fund-raising coordinator, and the due date is late April or early May. In case you're wondering, it's a girl.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think it's the 30 year age difference and the fact that he was married.
> Remember, 54 goes into 84 much better that 84 into 54.
> KEK!


So now you're not arguing that she slept her way to the top?  But that she slept with a married man.  
Hmm... honestly having an affair with Horton, while we've got a Pussy Grabber in Chief sitting in the White House seems rather tame to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> All these crazy allegations against the right for racism and misogyny. Crazy.


Nothing new with how libs live their lives, embarrassing. 
She is burnt toast , in the trash she goes, right where she always belonged. KeK.
Willie Brown: So What If I Dated Kamala Harris and Gave Her State Jobs?
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/27/willie-brown-so-what-if-i-dated-kamala-harris-and-gave-her-state-jobs/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjU0P_aq47gAhWKt1kKHfiCA-8Q0PADMAJ6BAgGEA0&usg=AOvVaw3JN_pyL3gZFBU5-zK2yiIf&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing new with how libs live their lives, embarrassing.
> She is burnt toast , in the trash she goes, right where she always belonged. KeK.
> Willie Brown: So What If I Dated Kamala Harris and Gave Her State Jobs?
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/27/willie-brown-so-what-if-i-dated-kamala-harris-and-gave-her-state-jobs/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjU0P_aq47gAhWKt1kKHfiCA-8Q0PADMAJ6BAgGEA0&usg=AOvVaw3JN_pyL3gZFBU5-zK2yiIf&ampcf=1


2 Words. President Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> 2 Words. President Trump.


Racist


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing new with how libs live their lives, embarrassing.
> She is burnt toast , in the trash she goes, right where she always belonged. KeK.
> Willie Brown: So What If I Dated Kamala Harris and Gave Her State Jobs?
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/27/willie-brown-so-what-if-i-dated-kamala-harris-and-gave-her-state-jobs/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjU0P_aq47gAhWKt1kKHfiCA-8Q0PADMAJ6BAgGEA0&usg=AOvVaw3JN_pyL3gZFBU5-zK2yiIf&ampcf=1


After years of denying that he and his wife placed swinger’s ads for “similar couples or exceptional muscular…single men,” Stone finally admitted that they paid for the ads.  (That’s Roger Stone)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> After years of denying that he and his wife placed swinger’s ads for “similar couples or exceptional muscular…single men,” Stone finally admitted that they paid for the ads.  (That’s Roger Stone)


Damn Russians!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> After years of denying that he and his wife placed swinger’s ads for “similar couples or exceptional muscular…single men,” Stone finally admitted that they paid for the ads.  (That’s Roger Stone)


I didn't know stone was your moral baseline, but I do now.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know stone was your moral baseline, but I do now.


Your people. Very much so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn Russians!


Roger Stone: Mueller Indictment 'Thin as Piss on a Rock'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/01/27/roger-stone-mueller-indictment-thin-as-piss-on-a-rock/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi4lerKto7gAhUPm1kKHbZuDCYQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw2zgmGmQimUoeP3Jk3TdB5A&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Your people. Very much so.


I am starting to like Mr Stone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Oh wow!  Bubs just came round and repeated our argument back at us.  I haven't seem him do this in at least 12 hours!  So amazing!  So awesome!  So bubs.


"Your" argument is a weak, nothing legitimate to argue chant.
Shining a light on the absurdity of "your" argument and the blindness of your response is enlightening in itself...


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am starting to like Mr Stone.


Me, too.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/27/politics/roger-stone-cooperation-robert-mueller/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am starting to like Mr Stone.


His whole gig is deception and lies, no wonder you like him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Your" argument is a weak, nothing legitimate to argue chant.
> Shining a light on the absurdity of "your" argument and the blindness of your response is enlightening in itself...


Actually it's you and "bubs" that come off as weak as circus punch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually it's you and "bubs" that come off as weak as circus punch.


Good enough for you clowns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Me, too.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/27/politics/roger-stone-cooperation-robert-mueller/index.html


CNN?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good enough for you clowns.


I'll get the car.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually it's you and "bubs" that come off as weak as circus punch.


That's the punch that Trump pissed in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the punch that Trump pissed in.


Yes he did, and you suck it down like mamas milk.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Your" argument is a weak, nothing legitimate to argue chant.
> Shining a light on the absurdity of "your" argument and the blindness of your response is enlightening in itself...


Kitty Cat, perhaps you should ask yourself... is that light from Tenacious's absurdity, or is it the reflected glare my own absurdity?

Regardless of absurdities, where have you been hiding yourself?  I obviously must have hurt your feeling in our last debate because you've been hiding.  And now that you've come out of hiding it's to be huffy.  
So let me take this moment to say whatever it was I said last to get your worked up I'm sorry.  I suppose I could go look through my post history, see what the issue is and the apologize.  But instead, just to save everyone time I'm going to apologize.  Lion, sorry your feeling got hurt.  Now don't we all feel better!  I know I do...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes he did, and you suck it down like mamas milk.


That’s no way to talk about yo mama!  Comrade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s no way to talk about yo mama!  Comrade.


You certainly hold command over a quite the repertoire of grade school retorts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes he did, and you suck it down like mamas milk.


So it looks like we are back together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly hold command over a quite the repertoire of grade school retorts.


I struggle to keep it age appropriate.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

No upside to illegal immigration.

*Scabies outbreaks at facility in NM...** 
*
_*Maine's Largest City Strains Under Influx...*_


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No upside to illegal immigration.
> 
> *Scabies outbreaks at facility in NM...**
> *
> _*Maine's Largest City Strains Under Influx...*_


Asylum seekers enter legally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*Texas Finds 58,000 People Who Identified As Non-Citizens Have Voted Since 1996 *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually it's you and "bubs" that come off as weak as circus punch.


Right.
You continue to remove all doubt...you really should shut the hell up ratboy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Kitty Cat, perhaps you should ask yourself... is that light from Tenacious's absurdity, or is it the reflected glare my own absurdity?
> 
> Regardless of absurdities, where have you been hiding yourself?  I obviously must have hurt your feeling in our last debate because you've been hiding.  And now that you've come out of hiding it's to be huffy.
> So let me take this moment to say whatever it was I said last to get your worked up I'm sorry.  I suppose I could go look through my post history, see what the issue is and the apologize.  But instead, just to save everyone time I'm going to apologize.  Lion, sorry your feeling got hurt.  Now don't we all feel better!  I know I do...


You give yourself to much credit...you've never "hurt" my feelings.
Don't be absurd td, I use absurdity to illustrate a point. You not so much.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly hold command over a quite the repertoire of grade school retorts.


You would know best...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Asylum seekers enter legally.


Not the ones I am talking about.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not the ones I am talking about.


You didn't read the articles you posted?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*Trump's Golf Course Fires 12 Illegal Immigrants, So Their Lawyer Demands 'Full Investigation' *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*Check out the new benefits available to illegal aliens in New York*
Jazz ShawPosted at 12:31 pm on January 28, 2019







Out in the Empire State, there’s more good news for illegal aliens. If you’re interested in going to college, not only will state leaders refuse to assist immigration enforcement efforts to deport you, but you can apply for state financial aid and grant programs to fund your tuition. This is part of the recent “justice agenda” announced by Governor Andrew Cuomo. The new legislation was named the “DREAM Act,” but it applies to far more people than would normally be included in the common usage of the word “dreamers.” (Newsweek)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Poll: After Shutdown Showdown 'Win,' Pelosi's Favorability Rating Drops Lower Than Trump's
Guy Benson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Here we go,

*TREASURY TO BORROW $1 TRILLION FOR SECOND YEAR TO FINANCE DEBT...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*Planned Parenthood Remembers Holocaust Memorial Day, Forgets How Many People It’s Killed*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here we go,
> 
> *TREASURY TO BORROW $1 TRILLION FOR SECOND YEAR TO FINANCE DEBT...*


Shocking!  6 straight years of QE!! Fries U!! What a deal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

Shutdown cost the nation $11 billion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shutdown cost the nation $11 billion.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Check out the new benefits available to illegal aliens in New York*
> Jazz ShawPosted at 12:31 pm on January 28, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


Despite your misleading "(Newsweek)" ending, the only part of that that was from Newsweek was the factual, neutral article found by following the link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Despite your misleading "(Newsweek)" ending, the only part of that that was from Newsweek was the factual, neutral article found by following the link.


Thanks Gumshoe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*USA Unveils Charges Against HUAWEI Days Before China Talks Resume...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Fitting,

*Obama and McCain aides form 'elite PR team'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*U.S. Welcomes China Trade Delegation for 90-Day Negotiations*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*Paul Manafort’s Sentencing in Virginia Postponed Indefinitely*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Despite your misleading "(Newsweek)" ending, the only part of that that was from Newsweek was the factual, neutral article found by following the link.


It is and has been a given since lil' Joe came in that his links are pure BS, right-wing fever swamp fiction.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

Seems the rabid dogs of the far right are at each others throats.


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> This blog is fun because we get to see the American remnants on here. They are so angry that they can’t keep up and, whereas in other geographic areas they have diners and such to congregate in, here in so cal they can only do it here.


*You poor poor " Messy " Financial, your loneliness is getting the best of you.....*
*Try a Farmers site for hookups....one of them will loan out a Piglosi for the night.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is and has been a given since lil' Joe came in that his links are pure BS, right-wing fever swamp fiction.


*Awww......your skateboard wheels fall off on the way to the corner Liquor Store old man....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shutdown cost the nation $11 billion.


QE1 cost the nation $85 billion in a single month. An then continued for two more rounds.  What else you got?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Despite your misleading "(Newsweek)" ending, the only part of that that was from Newsweek was the factual, neutral article found by following the link.


What was factual about the neutral article?  How were you misled?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks Gumshoe.


Still waiting on the facts from the article he didn't read.  Classic E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg watch nears the end of its second month
JANUARY 29, 2019
Where's Ruth?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/ruth_bader_ginsburg_watch_nears_the_end_of_its_second_month.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Heckled Within Seconds At First Public Event...

https://news.grabien.com/story-howard-schultz-heckled-within-seconds-first-campaign-appeara


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Dems threaten STARBUCKS boycott...
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6641239/Bloomberg-rebukes-Schultz-Democrats-threaten-Starbucks-BOYCOTT-independent-run.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

A lover scorned,

Hot Air
Christie: I tried telling Trump a war was coming on Russia collusion
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/01/28/christie-tried-telling-trump-war-coming-russia-collusion/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwigob-sl5PgAhV0LH0KHc0NC-sQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw3b5Jh4cAvEO9W4stzcmgVk


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dems threaten STARBUCKS boycott...
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6641239/Bloomberg-rebukes-Schultz-Democrats-threaten-Starbucks-BOYCOTT-independent-run.html


Boycotting Starbucks is strangely reminiscent of the great Hannity Krupts Smash-up Publicity Stunt of 2017.  Although I don't think Schultz still runs Starbucks, so how the boycott hurts him is a mystery to me?

Nor is Schultz running as a Dem.  Which is the more interesting part of this story to me.  I read in the NY Post today that he felt the Dem party had gone too left for him to have a chance.  Food for thought... someone like Schultz might be a nice protest vote for moderates if the party swings too far left and also Republican voters who object to Trump's lurch to the far right.  Heck, a viable middle of the road self-funded candidate could keep anyone from winning the election outright if they don't get the requisite number of Electoral College votes; and then it would be up to the House of Reps to vote for the President.  Isn't that how it works?  

If the Dem controlled House ends up picking the president- between Trump, Schultz and a "far left" Dem candidate... you know it won't be Trump that get's elected.  Nor do I see Republican in the House sitting on the sideline when it come to deciding between Schultz and someone like Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A lover scorned,
> 
> Hot Air
> Christie: I tried telling Trump a war was coming on Russia collusion
> ...


Lover scorned?  I thought Trump just tried to hire Christie as his Chief of Staff...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Boycotting Starbucks is strangely reminiscent of the great Hannity Krupts Smash-up Publicity Stunt of 2017.  Although I don't think Schultz still runs Starbucks, so how the boycott hurts him is a mystery to me?
> 
> Nor is Schultz running as a Dem.  Which is the more interesting part of this story to me.  I read in the NY Post today that he felt the Dem party had gone too left for him to have a chance.  Food for thought... someone like Schultz might be a nice protest vote for moderates if the party swings too far left and also Republican voters who object to Trump lurch to the far right.  Heck, a viable middle of the road self-funded candidate could keep anyone from winning the election outright if they don't get the requisite number of Electoral College votes; and then it would be up to the House of Reps to vote for the President.  Isn't that how it works?
> 
> If the Dem controlled House ends up picking the president- between Trump, Schultz and a "far left" Dem candidate... you know it won't be Trump that get's elected.  Nor do I see Republican in the House sitting on the sideline when it come to deciding Schultz and an Elizabeth Warren.


Did you hear the protester yelling at him? If you run you will reelect trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Lover scorned?  I thought Trump just tried to hire Christie as his Chief of Staff...


Krispy crème always wanted in and he was passed over.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you hear the protester yelling at him? If you run you will reelect trump.


Well if you believe the news then he's right because there's only right or left; and in which context any vote that isn't for the Dem candidate is a vote for Trump. 

But then again, this is the same logic Dem's used last election.  And the result was Hillary winning the primary.  Perhaps Schultz is right and it's time for something new.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Krispy crème always wanted in and he was passed over.


I know Kushner doesn't get along with Christie, as Christie had sent Kushner's father to prison!   Hard to blame Jarred on playing the him or me card on that one...

Trump and Christie on the other hand have always gotten along was my understanding?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Leadership  Analysis

*Analysis* Interpretation of the news based on evidence, including data, as well as anticipating how events might unfold based on past events

*If Howard Schultz runs for president, Starbucks will be on the ballot, too*



 
By  Jena McGregor
 
 Jena McGregor
Reporter covering leadership issues in the headlines
Email  Bio  Follow  
January 28 at 4:58 PM
After former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz announced Sunday that he is seriously weighing an independent run for president, a backlash erupted lamenting the effect his campaign could have on the outcome of the 2020 race. “Vanity projects that help destroy democracy are disgusting,” tweeted Neera Tanden, president of the Center for American Progress and a former aide to President Obama and Hillary Clinton, saying she’d boycott the brand if he ran.

It would mean a billionaire candidate whose name is nearly synonymous with one of the world’s most well-known consumer brands. But what ultimate effect would a run have on the image of the company he built?

It’s hard to know because it’s virtually unprecedented. Hired chief executives of big brands (former Hewlett-Packard CEO Carly Fiorina) have run for president. Business owners (Ross Perot, Donald Trump) have run or even won. But the harsh scrutiny and divisive rhetoric that a presidential campaign could unload on a publicly traded global consumer brand is uncharted territory, and may find its first test in the candidacy of Howard Schultz.

Close

Do third-party candidates impact elections?

  Skip


Former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz said in an interview aired on Jan. 27 that he may run for president as an independent. (Patrick Martin/The Washington Post)

“What makes this different is that Starbucks is, if not the most important, at least one of the most recognizable consumer brands around the globe,” said Aaron Chatterji, a professor at Duke University’s Fuqua School of Business who has studied CEO activism. “That’s very different, even compared to Trump, in terms of the Starbucks brand’s penetration all across America.”

Schultz built Starbucks from a small Pacific Northwest coffee chain into the caffeine juggernaut it is today. He remains one of the company’s biggest shareholders -- though he retired last year, when he left open the possibility he’d run for public office. Long before that, as the billionaire coffee magnate sounded notes about civility and unity, co-authored books about veterans and citizenship or called for a boycott of campaign contributions until politicians reached a debt solution, questions have swirled over whether he’d mount a presidential bid.

But Sunday’s announcement added a new wrinkle -- Schultz, who has long been associated with progressive causes, said he was considering a run as an independent candidate, not as a Democrat -- and offered a first glimpse at how people would respond.

It wasn’t pretty.

A number of Democrats trounced the idea, calling it a “rich man’s fantasy” and an easy route to victory for Trump’s reelection. Calls for a boycott of Starbucks abounded on social media. To some, the news was a punch line: “Schultz would just open up too many campaign offices, some right across the street from one another,” quipped one Twitter user.

An email to a spokeswoman in Schultz’s office was not immediately returned.

In a statement to employees posted on Starbucks’s website, current chief executive Kevin Johnson said that “as a company, we don’t get involved in national political campaigns. And nothing changes for Starbucks.” He added that “as Starbucks partners, we have a responsibility to always recognize and respect the diversity of perspectives of all customers and partners on these topics.”

Experts on brand reputation were divided on how much risk Starbucks actually faces. Schultz’s leadership of the company is almost certain to come under greater scrutiny, questions about his motivation for running could get intermingled with Starbucks' image, and its outsize reputation as a progressive employer could suffer bruises if stories were to emerge from disgruntled employees who get a bigger platform to air any grievances.

Any company that attracts the “otherworldly” scrutiny of a presidential campaign is bound to face questions about decisions that looked good to investors but not necessarily the voting public, said Bruce Haynes, vice chair of Sard Verbinnen’s public affairs office in Washington.

“There are no perfect candidates, and there are no perfect businesses," he said.

While Starbucks is known for offering benefits to baristas like health care, “bean stock” and online college tuition benefits, it has also been scrutinized in the past for scheduling irregularities it has promised to fix and for run-ins with efforts to unionize.

“People will be looking for stories of employees or shareholders who’ve had bad experiences and be more than happy to create platforms to tell their stories to achieve their own political objectives," Haynes said.

He added “that’s the position that Starbucks finds itself in -- they’re a bigger, broader target because of their success.”

Still, he said, at this point, the risk may be limited. Starbucks has “developed this reputation with good reason, and if you’re a Kamala Harris or an Elizabeth Warren and you want to dismiss Howard Schultz for not doing enough for working men and women, you’d better bring a very good case because people perceive them to be a leader,” Haynes said.

Others said the kind of immediate calls for boycotts and pushback from Democrats may not translate into real purchasing changes in most consumers' behavior. Research has shown that while the threat of a boycott can be powerful, and draw national media attention that uncovers problems, they don’t often change customers' buying patterns.

“Political strategy differences are not what people get outraged about,” said Anthony Johndrow, CEO of Reputation Economy Advisers in New York. “To get really serious about changing your buying behavior, you’ve got to do something that really bothers me," he said, noting that the “vanilla latte” centrist language Schultz is using is “inherently not offensive” and it’s too soon to know not only whether he will run, but whether he would remain a candidate until the 2020 election.

Carreen Winters, chief reputation strategist for the public relations firm MWW, said that while Schultz’s Starbucks tenure is likely to get outsize scrutiny because he doesn’t have a political record to run on, the company could actually come out ahead.

Because he’s no longer CEO, “everything they look at will be historical. If it’s something positive, Starbucks will get credit, and if it’s not positive, it’s in the rear-view mirror." She pointed to how Bill Gates has been able to carve out a post-CEO career as a philanthropist where every Gates Foundation decision is not considered through the lens of Microsoft.

And what if Schultz falls flat as a candidate? Could low polling numbers or a poor debate performance rub off on the Starbucks brand? Experts said voters are likely able to separate the two -- and that while Schultz may have plenty of name recognition, he doesn’t inspire the same kind of following as, say, Martha Stewart or Oprah Winfrey did with their brands.

Said Paul Argenti, a professor at Dartmouth’s Tuck School of Business who studies corporate communication: “People don’t go to Starbucks because of Howard Schultz.”

*Read more: *


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Washington was the last non-partisan candidate to win.

Lincoln was the last third-party candidate to win.

With the leveling effects of online campaigns and fundraising this may be the style of the future.  Any truly independent candidate must be wealthy enough (or able to raise funds from the public)  in order to able to afford whatever it takes to get on the ballot in all (or at least most) states.  

The Constitution was not written with political parties in mind, and it was assumed that each state's electors would vote for the best man regardless of any affiliation.  That method blew up in the 1824 election, when all the electoral votes were split among 4 candidates all members of the Democrat-Republican Party.  Jackson won the most popular votes and electoral votes, but not a majority of either, and JQ Adams won in the House.

Another point - there is nothing in the Constitution to prevent an impeached President from running again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

I keep forgetting, does antifa lean left or right?

*Antifa leader arrested for 'terroristic threats'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

*Payback: House Dems mulling primary challenge to AOC?*
Ed Morrissey Jan 29, 2019 2:01 PM
Top Pick





“She’s pissing off a lot of people


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Hmm: New Poll Shows Plummeting Support for Impeachment, Less Public Faith in Mueller


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

US News
*GLORIOUS: In the past 24 hours, Howard Schultz has criticized Kamala Harris, Elizabeth Warren and @AOC *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Media
*NOTHING MATTERS: CNN hires Florida Dem who is under investigation for violating ethics laws *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

How do you spell hoax?

*Shock: ‘Empire’ Star Hospitalized in Alleged Hate Crime Attack…

…rope around neck, bleach poured on him…

…‘This is MAGA country’*
248


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

*Abrams to deliver Dems' State of Union response...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Abrams to deliver Dems' State of Union response...*


Not your fathers' democrat party,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

CONTROVERSIAL PROPOSAL
*EXCLUSIVE: Dems on key House panel to strike 'God' from oath, draft shows*


College trustees ditch Pledge of Allegiance over


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Abrams to deliver Dems' State of Union response...*


*Oh for Heavens sakes......*
*Atlanta got the Superbowl Stacy....*
*Someone send her to " SmileDirectClub....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Calabama?


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

LAZY COLORED CAUGHT IN WHITE HOUSE WATCHING OTHER COLOREDS ON TV ALL DAY
By Baba Kanush

Reported Monday that Trump enjoys giving impromptu talks to visitors — and on one occasion baselessly claimed that his predecessor, former President Barack Obama, watched a lot of sports from the private dining room off the Oval Office.

“He just sat in here and watched basketball all day,” Trump said, according to the publication, citing four people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh for Heavens sakes......*
> *Atlanta got the Superbowl Stacy....*
> *Someone send her to " SmileDirectClub....*


https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/gap-toothed-women-1988


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Calabama?


When can we look forward to San Andreas splitting the Eastern California counties from the west, and the Western counties dropping into the Pacific?


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CONTROVERSIAL PROPOSAL
> *EXCLUSIVE: Dems on key House panel to strike 'God' from oath, draft shows*
> 
> 
> College trustees ditch Pledge of Allegiance over




*" In God We Trust " that she will see the light before she becomes COMPLETELY immeresed in darkness....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> When can we look forward to San Andreas splitting the Eastern California counties from the west, and the Western counties dropping into the Pacific?


Hopefully soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> LAZY COLORED CAUGHT IN WHITE HOUSE WATCHING OTHER COLOREDS ON TV ALL DAY
> By Baba Kanush
> 
> Reported Monday that Trump enjoys giving impromptu talks to visitors — and on one occasion baselessly claimed that his predecessor, former President Barack Obama, watched a lot of sports from the private dining room off the Oval Office.
> ...


According to the publication and 4 people.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/gap-toothed-women-1988



*Rodent....you have issues with deep gaps between.*


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Calabama?


The Rep from the 50th is currently under indictment for financial misbehavior.  I thought that my jury duty next month might put me on his jury, but his trail has been postponed until September or later.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> The Rep from the 50th is currently under indictment for financial misbehavior.  I thought that my jury duty next month might put me on his jury, but his trail has been postponed until September or later.


*They don't seat Thieves....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

"Divorced from reality" best description of t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Seems like Jr is next to be indicted . . . then on up the stream.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

I wonder who the House Republicans think they are protecting by not naming anyone to the intell committee?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Apparently Mnuchin has business ties to Russians that are making hundreds of millions because of the sanctions he helped lift, interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

What is it that is said about when people compare their rivals as being like Hitler and having lost the fight? . . . see: Limbaugh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is it that is said about when people compare their rivals as being like Hitler and having lost the fight? . . . see: Limbaugh


Tell us about it.  I don’t listen to Rush unless you people tell me what you heard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently Mnuchin has business ties to Russians that are making hundreds of millions because of the sanctions he helped lift, interesting.


Apparently not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder who the House Republicans think they are protecting by not naming anyone to the intell committee?


Huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems like Jr is next to be indicted . . . then on up the stream.


How many votes was it?


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

"This is MAGA country"

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/empire-actor-jussie-smollet-possible-hate-crime_us_5c507c46e4b0f43e410b4a27


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

Do we think every Intelligence boss in this country will campaign against Trump?


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is it that is said about when people compare their rivals as being like Hitler and having lost the fight? . . . see: Limbaugh


My dad was the ranking officer of the occupying force in a small German town in spring and summer of ‘45. He said all the townsfolk (mostly women) would offer gifts, etc., claiming they were never Nazis and they hated the Nazis, which he knew was B.S. 
As the country normalizes, which started in november and continues daily, the wingnuts are already distancing themselves from Trump, Rush, etc., because they’re ashamed to be associated with such an absurd moment in American history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we think every Intelligence boss in this country will campaign against Trump?


Who's we sucker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> My dad was the ranking officer of the occupying force in a small German town in spring and summer of ‘45. He said all the townsfolk (mostly women) would offer gifts, etc., claiming they were never Nazis and they hated the Nazis, which he knew was B.S.
> As the country normalizes, which started in november and continues daily, the wingnuts are already distancing themselves from Trump, Rush, etc., because they’re ashamed to be associated with such an absurd moment in American history.


Were you adopted?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

The Daily Beast Attacks Howard Schultz Over Starbucks Music Store’s Whiteness
https://www.redstate.com/prevaila/2019/01/29/daily-beast-attacks-howard-schultz-starbucks-music-stores-whiteness/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

The Left and Bill Kristol Come Unglued As Matthew Whitaker Announces the Mueller Investigation Is Nearly Over
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/01/29/left-bill-kristol-come-unglued-matthew-whitaker-announces-mueller-investigation-nearly/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

SJW Madness: New York Times Attacks Disney’s Classic “Marry Poppins” for “Black Face”
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/01/29/sjw-madness-new-york-times-attacks-disneys-classic-marry-poppins-black-face/


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who's we sucker?


I meant you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Private Payrolls Smash Expectations*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Most Americans
don't want a
standing ovation
for abortions until ...
USA Today
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=cuomo+abortion+bill+celebration&&view=detail&mid=219D3E9F3610F1653303219D3E9F3610F1653303&&FORM=VDRVRV
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=cuomo+abortion+bill+celebration&&view=detail&mid=6DB178D1B0F8CB7F84246DB178D1B0F8CB7F8424&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Way too hot and way moderate for todays democrat/socialist/fascist party.*

*Politico: Tulsi Gabbard’s campaign already in disarray*
John Sexton Jan 29, 2019 10:01 PM





“…a candidate who managed to be both indecisive and impulsive.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

US News
*‘Am I hearing this right?’ Va. Gov. Ralph Northam just defended the murder of infants born alive [video*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who's we sucker?


The sucker is you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2019)

Impeach now before election season, avoid the rush and eliminate the source of all the contradictory nonsense . . . let Nancy serve out his term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Impeach now before election season, avoid the rush and eliminate the source of all the contradictory nonsense . . . let Nancy serve out his term.


Impeach for what reason?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*VA Gov. Advocates Post-Birth Abortion...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Meth and murder: New kind of drug war has made Tijuana one of deadliest cities on Earth...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Divorced from reality" best description of t.



*Nope......that would be YOU !*

*Who gets credit for the robust economy for starters .....Hmmmmmmm !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

* 
*
*Former STARBUCKS CEO has spent months researching presidential bid...** 
*
*I'm A Billionaire, I Thought That Was The American Dream!** 
*
*Warns of socialism coming to USA...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Fusion GPS Had Wife Of DOJ Official Investigate Trump’s Children: Report *
By Ashe Schow


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2019)

"So who are you talking to about foreign affairs so you will be ready the first day of your presidency?"-interviewer
"Myself, I am mostly talking to myself because I have a good brain."-t


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "So who are you talking to about foreign affairs so you will be ready the first day of your presidency?"-interviewer
> "Myself, I am mostly talking to myself because I have a good brain."-t


It’s the Dunning-Kruger Effect! Just like Iz!


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*FOXCONN WILL DOUBLE PRODUCTION AT ITS EXPECTED WISCONSIN PLANT*
#MAGA

Our President, you people. Deal with it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *FOXCONN WILL DOUBLE PRODUCTION AT ITS EXPECTED WISCONSIN PLANT*
> #MAGA
> 
> Our President, you people. Deal with it.


Oh yeah, except they haven't and won't . . . "It's like the eighth wonder of the world!"


----------



## Friesland (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> oh spigot boy.  It’s not just the books is it.
> 
> The Bureau of Engraving and *Printing* (BEP) is a government agency within the *United States*Department of the Treasury that designs and produces a variety of security products for the *United States* government, most notable of which is Federal Reserve Notes (paper *money*) for the Federal Reserve, the nation's central bank ...


Someone turned on the spigot for you today....

So, you read that and it confirms that the Fed has a printing press. I'm afraid you'll have to repeat Fries U, Mr. Iz...


----------



## Friesland (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilariously stupid, on its face. The person holding a million in cash under the mattress doesn’t exist.  The million in jewelry is rented out to his richest friends wives at 10k a night to impress their other rich friends wives.  The 5 Warhols are rented out to Art shows for rich folks at a 100k per warhol, per weekend.  Not because they need the money.  Sounds like assets to me.  But I am puzzled as to what denomination of bills are under the mattress.  Fries U!! What a deal!!


Iz puts the ass in asset. 

There is nothing in the commonly held definition of asset that requires it be "rented out" or income producing in any way. Just because you bought a book in an airport does not change that.

You really do need Fries U!


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Iz puts the ass in asset.
> 
> There is nothing in the commonly held definition of asset that requires it be "rented out" or income producing in any way. Just because you bought a book in an airport does not change that.
> 
> You really do need Fries U!


He really doesn’t know. And his views are so provincial and closed-off that he assumes art owners rent out their art, thereby turning it into an “asset.” It’s so bizarre.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah, except they haven't and won't . . . "It's like the eighth wonder of the world!"


Fake news


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*NYC’S MARBLE COLLEGIENT CHURCH CONFIRMS - TRUMP WAS RELIGIOUSLY VITAL PART OF SUNDAY SERVICES EACH WEEK AND DEVOTED BIBLE STUDY CONGREGANT*

*So there’s that, all you libtards here. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2019)

"Totally and completely unfit to be president."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Totally and completely unfit to be president."


Apparently you nominated that very thing and are now blaming the Russians for your ignorance and arrogance.  Comey and Sanders did much more damage to Hillary than your phantom Russians with their phantom vote theft.  Pretty pathetic losers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Calabama?


Otisburg


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> When can we look forward to San Andreas splitting the Eastern California counties from the west, and the Western counties dropping into the Pacific?


Fries U!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Divorced from reality" best description of t.


That’s your ignore button actually


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder who the House Republicans think they are protecting by not naming anyone to the intell committee?


the wanderings of I’ole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently you nominated that very thing and are now blaming the Russians for your ignorance and arrogance.  Comey and Sanders did much more damage to Hillary than your phantom Russians with their phantom vote theft.  Pretty pathetic losers.


Gotta give em credit for sticking with it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> My dad was the ranking officer of the occupying force in a small German town in spring and summer of ‘45. He said all the townsfolk (mostly women) would offer gifts, etc., claiming they were never Nazis and they hated the Nazis, which he knew was B.S.
> As the country normalizes, which started in november and continues daily, the wingnuts are already distancing themselves from Trump, Rush, etc., because they’re ashamed to be associated with such an absurd moment in American history.


How shitty a candidate did dems have to nominate to get to this point!! I mean geeze!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Totally and completely unfit to be president."


Why did you vote for her then? Twice?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were you adopted?


It’s all part of chicken hawks simulation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Iz puts the ass in asset.
> 
> There is nothing in the commonly held definition of asset that requires it be "rented out" or income producing in any way. Just because you bought a book in an airport does not change that.
> 
> You really do need Fries U!


Does Fries U get their finance text books from the Wily Coyote ACME Co.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> He really doesn’t know. And his views are so provincial and closed-off that he assumes art owners rent out their art, thereby turning it into an “asset.” It’s so bizarre.


You both really struggle with the books don’t you.  You think Art owners insure their art?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Someone turned on the spigot for you today....
> 
> So, you read that and it confirms that the Fed has a printing press. I'm afraid you'll have to repeat Fries U, Mr. Iz...


Wrong.  Read it again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s the Dunning-Kruger Effect! Just like Iz!


Iz likes talking to you.  Obvi!


----------



## messy (Jan 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You both really struggle with the books don’t you.  You think Art owners insure their art?


Yes, they do. Just like homeowners insure their houses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Now we know, t was ordained by God himself (I assume the Christian God as portrayed in the Bible) to be president. I now see why the truly devout won't question t but what about the rest of you losers? Just a "W" to hang your hat on one would assume.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes, they do. Just like homeowners insure their houses.


Why would the insurance company do that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now we know, t was ordained by God himself (I assume the Christian God as portrayed in the Bible) to be president. I now see why the truly devout won't question t but what about the rest of you losers? Just a "W" to hang your hat on one would assume.


sucker


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would the insurance company do that?


No reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Lying mother fucker.


US News
*REPORT: Jussie Smollett refused to turn over his cell phone to Chicago police*


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*SPECIAL COUNSEL ADMITS COMPLETE LACK OF ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT STONE CHARGES*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *SPECIAL COUNSEL ADMITS COMPLETE LACK OF ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT STONE CHARGES*


Wouldn't it be something if they don't find anything worth while on trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently you nominated that very thing and are now blaming the Russians for your ignorance and arrogance.  Comey and Sanders did much more damage to Hillary than your phantom Russians with their phantom vote theft.  Pretty pathetic losers.


I'm sure you hoped and wished t would turn out better, more sane, able to actually make deals, be 'presidential', like everyone else once he was elected. Too bad he turned out to be the same guy he has always been.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*Sarah Sanders: I Think God Wanted Donald Trump To Be President*
6,895


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you hoped and wished t would turn out better, more sane, able to actually make deals, be 'presidential', like everyone else once he was elected. Too bad he turned out to be the same guy he has always been.


Was Obama presidential? What deals did he make?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Sarah Sanders: I Think God Wanted Donald Trump To Be President*
> 6,895


Liar joe quoting Breitbart quoting Sarah - a triple play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

BENCH BRAWL
*DiFi, Kamala fume as Trump renominates conservative judges to overhaul liberal 9th Circuit*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*BREAKING: Record Fentanyl Seizure Made At Border, Enough To Kill 57 Million *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Well worth anything Trump could have possibly done or possibly do to the USA.







Graham: We’re Getting Trump’s Ninth Circuit Nominees Confirmed
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Joe, do you get paid to do this? You are always here, always posting. Do you have a life or are you doing life?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*I guess Trump was right, again.*

*Pennsylvania admits to thousands of registered “non-citizen voters”*
Jazz Shaw Jan 31, 2019 9:21 AM





It’s motor voter time once again


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe, do you get paid to do this? You are always here, always posting. Do you have a life or are you doing life?


I'm a robot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*More Trump: On second thought, never mind a DACA-for-wall swap*
Ed Morrissey Jan 31, 2019 10:01 AM





“I want to find out what the Supreme Court is going to do first


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't it be something if they don't find anything worth while on trump?


We American patriots don’t predict like those libtard commie democrats do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> We American patriots don’t predict like those libtard commie democrats do.


Commie bastards, if you are going to try and copy me at least get it right.
Coward.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Poor Racist Joe, his "illegal" voters keep turning out to be citizens...

Sad.

https://www.wacotrib.com/news/elections/state-all-on-local-list-of-potential-noncitizen-voters-are/article_20771942-538d-506d-bcad-7e7ca79e261d.html?platform=hootsuite

The good news is Paulie Walnuts is still in jail, Roger "three way" Stonehead is headed to jail, and Killary will be locked up soon!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You both really struggle with the books don’t you.  You think Art owners insure their art?


Are you claiming art owners DON'T insure their art?

Might want to warn these folks about their business model...

https://www.privateartinvestor.com/art-business/art-insurers-and-brokers/

I guess art insurance companies instead print money in their printing presses? Or do they put houses on their books as assets?

You really are dumber than I thought.


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't it be something if they don't find anything worth while on trump?


You mean if they don’t learn that Trump was surrounded by close associates who conspired to commit various financial and computer crimes and covered up efforts to discover their behavior? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Poor Racist Joe, his "illegal" voters keep turning out to be citizens...
> 
> Sad.
> 
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean if they don’t learn that Trump was surrounded by close associates who conspired to commit various financial and computer crimes and covered up efforts to discover their behavior? Is that what you mean?


That is just process BS, I mean if they find no collusion. That is what the whole premiss was, right?


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is just process BS, I mean if they find no collusion. That is what the whole premiss was, right?


what does "process BS" mean? In reviewing the "third-rate burglary" at the Watergate hotel, a lot of president's men went to jail for a lot of things. Nixon didn't; he was called an undicted co-conspirator.
the crime here was russian tampering with our election.


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Poor Racist Joe, his "illegal" voters keep turning out to be citizens...
> 
> Sad.
> 
> ...


Classic.  They were all citizens!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> what does "process BS" mean? In reviewing the "third-rate burglary" at the Watergate hotel, a lot of president's men went to jail for a lot of things. Nixon didn't; he was called an undicted co-conspirator.
> the crime here was russian tampering with our election.


Cut it out, why didn't Obama take care of that? Why didn't he bring it up before the election when he knew about it?


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cut it out, why didn't Obama take care of that? Why didn't he bring it up before the election when he knew about it?


You mean that he was aware that Russia was deeply involved online with a targeted disinformation campaign against HRC and in favor of Trump and he didn't do anything about it? I don't know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Are you claiming art owners DON'T insure their art?
> 
> Might want to warn these folks about their business model...
> 
> ...


Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean that he was aware that Russia was deeply involved online with a targeted disinformation campaign against HRC and in favor of Trump and he didn't do anything about it? I don't know.


He knew the Russians were trying to mess with our elections.


----------



## messy (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He knew the Russians were trying to mess with our elections.


If he knew, I don't know why he didn't do anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean that he was aware that Russia was deeply involved online with a targeted disinformation campaign against HRC and in favor of Trump and he didn't do anything about it? I don't know.


*There's still little evidence that Russia's 2016 social media efforts did much of anything*



 
December 28, 2017
We’ve known for some time that the various investigations into Russian meddling in the 2016 election were looking at whether people associated with the campaign of Donald Trump had helped guide the Russians’ digital efforts. Back in July we explored the idea that the Russian efforts to tamp down turnout for Hillary Clinton or boost support for Trump could have benefited from internal campaign data.

That idea was bolstered by a report from Yahoo News this week that investigators working with special counsel Robert S. Mueller III were talking to staffers for the Republican National Committee who worked with the Trump campaign on voter targeting efforts. “They are seeking to determine if the joint effort was related to the activities of Russian trolls and bots aimed at influencing the American electorate,” sources told Yahoo’s Michael Isikoff.

This plays into a popular sense of how the 2016 campaign unfolded. The Russians launched hundreds of Facebook ads, reaching millions of people in critical swing states. They unleashed thousands of fake Twitter accounts, which got retweeted hundreds of thousands of times. The targeting of users on Facebook in particular was described in various news reports as appearing to be “highly sophisticated” — naturally raising the question of whether the Russians had been aided in their efforts.

All of that, though, requires setting aside what we actually know about the Russian activity on Facebook and Twitter: It was often modest, heavily dissociated from the campaign itself and minute in the context of election social media efforts.

Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee released a series of examples of the sorts of ads purchased by the Russians in November. Many, as The Washington Post reported, focused on highlighting divisive cultural issues, like the Black Lives Matter movement and immigration.

Of the 30 ads shared by the Democrats, six, viewed 1.2 million times in total, ran in 2015. Only seven ran in the last month of the campaign, totaling about 340,000 views. The ads targeted none of the four closest states in the election — New Hampshire, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin — specifically; most were national ad buys. States that were targeted specifically included Texas and New York, neither of which was considered a swing state.

A little-noticed statement from Sen. Richard Burr (R-N.C.), chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, detailed how _un_sophisticated the Russian ad targeting actually was in the context of the election. Among the points he made:


Maryland was targeted by nearly five times as many ads as was Wisconsin (262 to 55).
Thirty-five of the 55 ads targeting Wisconsin ran during the primary.
More ads targeted DC than Pennsylvania.
A total of $1,979 was spent in Wisconsin — $1,925 of it in the primary.
The spending in Michigan and Pennsylvania were $823 and $300, respectively.
More of the geographically targeted ads ran in 2015 than in 2016.
Facebook’s own public numbers hint at how the ads were weighted relative to the campaign. Ten million people saw ads run by the Russian agents — but 5.6 million of those views were _after _the election.

The targeting revealed by the House Democrats suggests a relatively broad approach to influencing the public. Facebook allows more sophisticated targeting relative than other advertising methods, including being able to target people by fairly specific geographies and interests (like people interested in the Confederacy, as one of the Russian ads sought out). The unusual possibilities offered by Facebook targeting can help contribute to the sense that the Russians did something especially clever. But there’s a difference between a sophisticated _tool_ and sophisticated _targeting_. You can drive a Tesla to the grocery store, which is essentially what the Russians did in the ads released by the Democrats.

What about those Twitter bots that have been the subject of so much consternation? Twitter has identified some 2,700-plus accounts it believes were associated with Russian actors. According to NBC News’ analysis, those Twitter accounts tweeted about 202,000 times from 2011 to August 2017 (when Twitter shut them down).

How many is that? Just before Election Day in 2016, Twitter announced 1 billion tweets had been sent from August 2015 through that point. Even assuming all 202,000 of those tweets from the Russian accounts were in that period, it means they constituted 0.02 percent of the election-related tweets. On Election Day itself, there were another 75 million election-related tweets. If _all_ of the Russian-linked tweets had been dropped on Election Day — closer to the point at which they would have directly helped suppress or boost turnout — they would still only have constituted 0.27 percent of the tweets that day. But they weren’t.

Perhaps, one might argue, there is classified information about Russia’s meddling that suggests a more dramatic problem. Perhaps. On Thursday morning, though, Rep. Jim Himes (D-Conn.) of the House intelligence committee told CNN he hadn’t seen much evidence of any criminal collusion the American people weren’t already aware of. (There’s also the argument that, in an election as close as that of 2016, even small efforts by Russian actors might have had an outsized effect. This is true, but it is also true of hundreds of other small things that happened (and didn’t) in the closing days of the presidential race.)

As it stands, the public evidence doesn’t support the idea that the Russians executed a savvy electoral strategy on social media to ensure Trump’s victory. In fact, it seems _less_ the case that they did so now than seemed might be possible back in July


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Classic.  They were all citizens!


Did you read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

messy said:


> If he knew, I don't know why he didn't do anything.


Really?





Well you do now.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward.


Oh look. It's Racist Sterno Joe, coming out of his wood-alcohol stupor to impress us with his command of the English language.

Hey Joe, I hope you don't get too strung out, a drug dog just sniffed out a huge opiod shipment at the Nogales border crossing - you know, the one that will blocked by a wall soon... If you jones too much, there's probably a methadone clinic in SD that can help you out. Or up the sterno intake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look. It's Racist Sterno Joe, coming out of his wood-alcohol stupor to impress us with his command of the English language.
> 
> Hey Joe, I hope you don't get too strung out, a drug dog just sniffed out a huge opiod shipment at the Nogales border crossing - you know, the one that will blocked by a wall soon... If you jones too much, there's probably a methadone clinic in SD that can help you out. Or up the sterno intake.


What does that have to do with you being a coward?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2019)

Folks fence their yards and lock their doors. They have security cameras, private security guards along with local, state and federal police.
Yet they still get broken into, robbed, assaulted and murdered.

We don''t need no stinkin' border security...what good will it do? They'll just tunnel under, climb over or over stay their visa...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Why when people like Colin Kaepernick talk about police brutality they are labeled anti-American by the right, told to respect law enforcement and that those on the wrong side of the law get what they deserve, until the ones being arrested are from their side. Cohn, Manafort, Stone, oh the outrage about police tactics used in those arrests.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Folks fence their yards and lock their doors. They have security cameras, private security guards along with local, state and federal police.
> Yet they still get broken into, robbed, assaulted and murdered.
> 
> We don''t need no stinkin' border security...what good will it do? They'll just tunnel under, climb over or over stay their visa...


Everyone wants border security and yes your first part is a perfect argument against the need for a "Wall".


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe, do you get paid to do this? You are always here, always posting. Do you have a life or are you doing life?



*Please forward your phone GPS location every five minutes for the next five weeks.......*
*I suspect you are a professional couch surfer in a permanent Basement curl.........*


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BREAKING: Record Fentanyl Seizure Made At Border, Enough To Kill 57 Million *
> By Ryan Saavedra


Nogales already has a wall, or fence, or wangdoodle, visible in the background here -- 

https://www.google.com/maps/@31.3334761,-110.9440238,3a,37.5y,180.24h,86.89t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sm620Svt8Lgm96i2jv3xBXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)

*Damned if the Forum Liberal Crowd hasn't become quite " Dumb " over *
*the last 48 hours......*

*They've taken themselves to a new low....*

*How low...?*

*So low an ant could piss on their foreheads and drag her thorax across *
*there bald heads.......*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Nogales already has a wall, or fence, or wangdoodle, visible in the background here --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@31.3334761,-110.9440238,3a,37.5y,180.24h,86.89t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sm620Svt8Lgm96i2jv3xBXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Like the overwhelming majority of drugs they were being brought through a legal port of entry (smart businessmen don't want their fragile product being subjected to the weather). What we need is more money for border inspection and screening. More points of entry manned with more border agents with more sophisticated means of screening vehicles and cargo (at the border and docks).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look. It's Racist Sterno Joe, coming out of his wood-alcohol stupor to impress us with his command of the English language.
> 
> Hey Joe, I hope you don't get too strung out, a drug dog just sniffed out a huge opiod shipment at the Nogales border crossing - you know, the one that will blocked by a wall soon... If you jones too much, there's probably a methadone clinic in SD that can help you out. Or up the sterno intake.


*Resilient Economy Fuels Best January Stocks in 30 Years...** 
*
_*AMAZON Third Record Profit in Row...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Resilient Economy Fuels Best January Stocks in 30 Years...**
> *
> _*AMAZON Third Record Profit in Row...*_


And?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the overwhelming majority of drugs they were being brought through a legal port of entry (smart businessmen don't want their fragile product being subjected to the weather). What we need is more money for border inspection and screening. More points of entry manned with more border agents with more sophisticated means of screening vehicles and cargo (at the border and docks).


I used to work in the building where these were made - Mobile Vacis --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the overwhelming majority of drugs they were being brought through a legal port of entry (smart businessmen don't want their fragile product being subjected to the weather). What we need is more money for border inspection and screening. More points of entry manned with more border agents with more sophisticated means of screening vehicles and cargo (at the border and docks).


How sophisticated do you need to get?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How sophisticated do you need to get?
> View attachment 3897


You really are a simpleton. Those in your picture are your intellectual equals . . . no wonder you are so worried about them taking your job, your wife, your life, they are you . . . but probably harder working than you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a simpleton. Those in your picture are your intellectual equals . . . no wonder you are so worried about them taking your job, your wife, your life, they are you . . . but probably harder working than you.


Tell me all about it, Union Boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me all about it, Union Boy.


That you are lazy? That is obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*Anyone heard from RBG?*






*On the Same Day Kathy Tran Submitted Her Infant Murder Bill, She Introduced a Bill Protecting Moths*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you are lazy? That is obvious.


So, you are now saying illegal aliens are lazy?
I know that already, but I am happy you are coming around.
Welcome to the club.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are now saying illegal aliens are lazy?
> I know that already, but I am happy you are coming around.
> Welcome to the club.


You are lazy, that fact is obvious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are now saying illegal aliens are lazy?
> I know that already, but I am happy you are coming around.
> Welcome to the club.


Are you saying you think the crude individuals, your peers, in that photo of yours are "illegal"? What leads you to think that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you hoped and wished t would turn out better, more sane, able to actually make deals, be 'presidential', like everyone else once he was elected. Too bad he turned out to be the same guy he has always been.


Voters knew who he was at least 2 years prior to the election and still elected him.  You people nominated  a candidate that lost to t and was torpedoed by your own party, Bernie and Commey.  But your arrogance and stupidity leading you to find fault in the Russians.  Poor losers.  Too bad you people have chased off Howard and a good chunk of votes if he runs in 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Are you claiming art owners DON'T insure their art?
> 
> Might want to warn these folks about their business model...
> 
> ...


So the art iz actually a liability due to cash flowing away from your “asset” to the insurance company.  Denying the books again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Poor Racist Joe, his "illegal" voters keep turning out to be citizens...
> 
> Sad.
> 
> ...


“Racist Joe” huh.  You’re as slick as carrier deck


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe, do you get paid to do this? You are always here, always posting. Do you have a life or are you doing life?


He’s an Exterminator.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Racist Joe” huh.  You’re as slick as carrier deck


You're a little late to the party, tinkerbell!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're a little late to the party, tinkerbell!


All the better to watch you Racist Joe.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So the art iz actually a liability due to cash flowing away from your “asset” to the insurance company.  Denying the books again.


You're funny. Dumb, cute and funny. 

But you do not understand the definition of asset. But that's ok. You're going to be a Rich Dad! The book says so!! Right on the jacket.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Racist Joe” huh.  You’re as slick as carrier deck


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

So if someone doesn't insure their it's an asset, but if they insure it, it's not?

You're a finalisticious Jeanious again!


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Just saw I paid an annual fee for my safe deposit box again this year. Guess the gold, stock certs and gems in there are liabilities!

Oh my! What I rube I've been.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying you think the crude individuals, your peers, in that photo of yours are "illegal"? What leads you to think that?


Sheriff Joe can spot an illegal from a mile away, profiling works.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're funny. Dumb, cute and funny.
> 
> But you do not understand the definition of asset. But that's ok. You're going to be a Rich Dad! The book says so!! Right on the jacket.


Your uncle is shaking his head.  Says you never knew much about Cash Flow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So if someone doesn't insure their it's an asset, but if they insure it, it's not?
> 
> You're a finalisticious Jeanious again!


Which way is the cash flowing Frienance?  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just saw I paid an annual fee for my safe deposit box again this year. Guess the gold, stock certs and gems in there are liabilities!
> 
> Oh my! What I rube I've been.


 Depends on the net income.  Some days your gold is up, some down.  Same with your stock certs and value of your gems.  But your simulation might be too complex for a Fries U grad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

CHINA WILL PURCHASE 5 MILLION TONS OF SOYBEANS PER DAY FROM U.S. FARMERS
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/31/china-will-purchase-5-million-tons-of-soybeans-per-day-from-u-s-farmers/


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Depends on the net income.  Some days your gold is up, some down.  Same with your stock certs and value of your gems.  But your simulation might be too complex for a Fries U grad.


Uh... if my gold stays in the box my net income... stay with me here... is $0.00 - $120 for the box pro-rated... so if I still HAVE the gold, the NET INCOME is slightly less than $0.00 (so, I guess my gold is not an asset. Oh woah is me... the shiny little rand will be so sad...

Stay with me here.  If gold prices are "up" or "down" or "flat" - IF I DON'T SELL THE GOLD THERE IS NO INCOME!

There you go. Fries U. 101, free of charge. Market fluctuation means nothing to your income UNLESS YOU SELL... (ignoring dividends for the stocks, of course.) Kind of like... stay with me here... art. You're welcome.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Which way is the cash flowing Frienance?  Kek!


Cash flow is not the definition of an asset. Your book is stupid, as are you. If you own a stock, and the price goes down, it is no longer an asset?

Sure. Tell that to your Fries U professor. You're really dim.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your uncle is shaking his head.  Says you never knew much about Cash Flow.


My uncle is right here laughing at you with me. He just said: That Iz fella is dumb as dirt. And that's probably not fair to the dirt.

Let's say it again for the folks in the cheap seats: Cash flow is not the definition of an asset. Income produced by something is not the definition of an asset. Levels of market fluctuation do not alter whether something is or isn't an asset (unless it goes to 0 value, which is a different issue/problem.)

Whether you buy insurance for it or not, art is an asset.
The bank does not list your house on their balance sheet as an asset.

Fies U 101B. Free of charge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... if my gold stays in the box my net income... stay with me here... is $0.00 - $120 for the box pro-rated... so if I still HAVE the gold, the NET INCOME is slightly less than $0.00 (so, I guess my gold is not an asset. Oh woah is me... the shiny little rand will be so sad...
> 
> Stay with me here.  If gold prices are "up" or "down" or "flat" - IF I DON'T SELL THE GOLD THERE IS NO INCOME!
> 
> There you go. Fries U. 101, free of charge. Market fluctuation means nothing to your income UNLESS YOU SELL... (ignoring dividends for the stocks, of course.) Kind of like... stay with me here... art. You're welcome.


Diz is on a fixed government income, he has liquidity issues, amongst others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Notice How Democrats are Never Indicted?
WILLIAM L. GENSERT
Democrats never worry about financial ruin or Mueller going after their families.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/notice_how_democrats_are_never_indicted.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

The Corrupt DoJ vs. the People
ED BRODOW
Unless the Mueller investigation is terminated and we address the real scandal in our government -- corruption at the top levels of the DoJ and FBI --...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/the_corrupt_doj_vs_the_people.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Classic.  They were all citizens!


Another inspection of voter rolls, another 11,000 illegally registered voters
FEBRUARY 1, 2019
Can Democrats finally quit pretending that voter fraud does not exist?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/another_inspection_of_voter_rolls_another_11000_illegally_registered_voters.html


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Depends on the net income.  Some days your gold is up, some down.  Same with your stock certs and value of your gems.  But your simulation might be too complex for a Fries U grad.


Whether or not your gold and jewelry and stock certificates that sit in a box are assets “depends on the net income.” That statement is the greatest asset, in humor value, we will ever see on this blog!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Diz is on a fixed government income, he has liquidity issues, amongst others.


And he thanks you for doing your share.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Impeach!

America Created 304,000 Jobs in January, Smashing Estimates
37 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/02/01/jobsjanuary/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjl0NLy2prgAhUms1QKHX8HD8MQlO8DMAB6BAgLEAU&usg=AOvVaw1tpwhVf_hCRwZwvRWxbnU7&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration going?

Khan's London: No Prison for Teenager Who Left Former U.S. Ambassador with 'Horrific Injuries'
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/01/khans-london-no-prison-for-teenager-who-left-former-u-s-ambassador-with-horrific-injuries/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjl0NLy2prgAhUms1QKHX8HD8MQlO8DMAN6BAgLEBE&usg=AOvVaw1kRn4A1c6HnD7qVZtK3MdF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

He will fit right in,

2020: Cory Booker Announces He's Running for President
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/01/booker-president-2020/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjl0NLy2prgAhUms1QKHX8HD8MQlO8DMAF6BAgLEAk&usg=AOvVaw2pMCf6fRviRGf5VkyfDgiK&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... if my gold stays in the box my net income... stay with me here... is $0.00 - $120 for the box pro-rated... so if I still HAVE the gold, the NET INCOME is slightly less than $0.00 (so, I guess my gold is not an asset. Oh woah is me... the shiny little rand will be so sad...
> 
> Stay with me here.  If gold prices are "up" or "down" or "flat" - IF I DON'T SELL THE GOLD THERE IS NO INCOME!
> 
> There you go. Fries U. 101, free of charge. Market fluctuation means nothing to your income UNLESS YOU SELL... (ignoring dividends for the stocks, of course.) Kind of like... stay with me here... art. You're welcome.


No income?!! So why own it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Cash flow is not the definition of an asset. Your book is stupid, as are you. If you own a stock, and the price goes down, it is no longer an asset?
> 
> Sure. Tell that to your Fries U professor. You're really dim.


Cash flow is not the definition of an asset.  It is the function of an asset.  Hence the Return on Assets equation. Duh!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> My uncle is right here laughing at you with me. He just said: That Iz fella is dumb as dirt. And that's probably not fair to the dirt.
> 
> Let's say it again for the folks in the cheap seats: Cash flow is not the definition of an asset. Income produced by something is not the definition of an asset. Levels of market fluctuation do not alter whether something is or isn't an asset (unless it goes to 0 value, which is a different issue/problem.)
> 
> ...


Again Cash flow is the function of an asset.  And markets do fluctuate on assets.  Fries U grads struggle with financials because they struggle with the books.  Without assets balance sheets don’t exist, neither markets, Frienance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Media
*‘Utterly SHAMELESS!’ Rachel Maddow’s latest Russia conspiracies and fearmongering are even pissing the Left off*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Elections have consequences,

*FL: DeSantis Dumps Common Core*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?

BREITBART


*UK: Man Jailed After Raping 11-Year-Old Girl in Car*
EmailTwitter






Nottinghamshire Police
1 Feb 2019167

1:56
*Shamol Miah has been given a short prison sentence after he drove a “very young and vulnerable” girl to a secluded area in his car, and raped her*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?

BREITBART

*Paedophile Who Fled from British Authorities Found in Pakistan*
EmailTwitter






Muhammed Semih Ugurlu/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images
1 Feb 201977

1:04
*ISLAMABAD (AP) – Pakistani authorities and the British Embassy say police have arrested a British citizen who fled to Pakistan in 2016 during his trial in Britain. He was later sentenced to 19 years for raping a child.*

Pakistan’s Federal Investigation Agency officials say the arrest was a joint operation by Pakistani officers and Britain’s National Crime Agency last Saturday in the town of Sangla in eastern Punjab province.


The officials spoke on condition of anonymity as they were not authorized to talk to reporters.

The British Embassy identified the man as Choudhry Ikhalaq Hussain, a convicted paedophile. It said Britain had worked closely with Pakistan since 2017 “to secure his arrest and extradition.”

The case will now go to a Pakistani court, which is expected to approve the man’s extradition to Britain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks like the animals are restless,
how is that unchecked muslim immigration going?

BREITBART



*Austria: More Than Half of Suspects in Murders of Women in 2017 Were Foreigners*
EmailTwitter






BARBARA GINDL/AFP/Getty Images
31 Jan 2019247

2:14
*More than half of the suspects involved in murders where women were the victims have foreign backgrounds, according to Austrian Family Minister Juliane Bogner-Strauss.*

Ms Bogner-Strauss said that in 2017 Austria had seen 203 suspects involved in the murders of women and of those, 126 were foreigners. Among the foreigners were 62 asylum seekers — over a quarter of all suspects, _Kleine Zeitung_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

_*Botches words, suffers face spasms, confuses Dems, GOP...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

*Manufacturing Unexpectedly Surges in January*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Just a bunch of dummies, just like you people in here.

*Why This Jobs Report Will Be a Mess - The New York Times*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/business/economy/jobs-report.html

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwin6939jJvgAhWoh1QKHbj4Bd0QFjAAegQIChAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2Faponline%2F2019%2F01%2F31%2Fus%2Fpolitics%2Fap-us-economy-jobs-report.html&usg=AOvVaw23Ymafh9MWyfmcB-B1lJlQ']*A Robust US Job Market Likely Defied Shutdown During January ...*

https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2019/01/31/us/.../ap-us-economy-jobs-report.html[/URL]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

*Michael Moore Calls for Starbucks Boycott Until Howard Schultz Drops Presidential Ambitions…*
215
*…CNN Published Five Hit Pieces Against Schultz in One Day*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the overwhelming majority of drugs they were being brought through a legal port of entry (smart businessmen don't want their fragile product being subjected to the weather). What we need is more money for border inspection and screening. More points of entry manned with more border agents with more sophisticated means of screening vehicles and cargo (at the border and docks).



*Ok miserable Rodent....*

*I declare the WHOLE southern border a point of entry....*
*I want the WHOLE point of entry manned with border agents, vehicles, buildings to *
*house the equipment and 30 ft high security obstacles in between each and every building.*
*I and EVERY AMERICAN CITIZEN want this for the security of each and every agent who *
*will staff the point of entry from McAllen Texas to San Diego California....*

*Now you miserable Rodent call your Pig Master Nancy Piglosi and get it done !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michael Moore Calls for Starbucks Boycott Until Howard Schultz Drops Presidential Ambitions…*
> 215
> *…CNN Published Five Hit Pieces Against Schultz in One Day*



*Man are the Democrats scared shitless !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

"lazy and incompetent" and a "lunatic"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michael Moore Calls for Starbucks Boycott Until Howard Schultz Drops Presidential Ambitions…*
> 215
> *…CNN Published Five Hit Pieces Against Schultz in One Day*


Michael Moore that predicted Trump would win?  Without collusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Diz is on a fixed government income, he has liquidity issues, amongst others.


How are those annual 20 cent raises coming along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Whether or not your gold and jewelry and stock certificates that sit in a box are assets “depends on the net income.” That statement is the greatest asset, in humor value, we will ever see on this blog!


If their not generating income I’ll be happy to take them off your hands.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he thanks you for doing your share.


even 20 cents annually counts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> even 20 cents annually counts.


Maybe we should start a GFM page for her?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How are those annual 20 cent raises coming along?


You have trouble paying attention I see . . . I guess you are so broke you can't afford to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have trouble paying attention I see . . . I guess you are so broke you can't afford to.


Weak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weak


Must be that time of the month, she seems a bit on edge today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weak


Yes, yes you are . . . maybe you should eat healthier and get out of your cubicle at lunch instead of ramping up your posting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes you are . . . maybe you should eat healthier and get out of your cubicle at lunch instead of ramping up your posting.


Walk and post whiskers!


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 245360, member: 1707"

"lazy "
*Boy are you Lazy Rodent !*


" and incompetent "
*Your incompetence is astounding and evident with each new post.*

and a "lunatic"
*Yes....you display your Progressively Progressive lunacy with each new post too. *
/QUOTE]

*Poor poor Rodent .....poops on his front lawn, steps in it and then blames the neighbor.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

*How did that white dude get in the picture?*


Dems' State of the Union Responder: Those Covington Kids Behaved Badly, And Trump's Racism is to Blame


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

'Full of Schiff': Top House Democrat Has His Trump-Russia Lead Blow Up In His Face 
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

*After discussions with Trump, Foxconn says it will build factory in Racine County*
Rick Romell and Molly Beck, Milwaukee Journal Sentinel Published 12:03 p.m. CT Feb. 1, 2019 | Updated 2:39 p.m. CT Feb. 1, 2019


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *After discussions with Trump, Foxconn says it will build factory in Racine County*
> Rick Romell and Molly Beck, Milwaukee Journal Sentinel Published 12:03 p.m. CT Feb. 1, 2019 | Updated 2:39 p.m. CT Feb. 1, 2019



*Another day .....*
*Another Deal !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Another day .....*
> *Another Deal !*


If, and that's a big if, they do build the facility, which is doubtful, it will not be because of the tangerine man, unless of course he promised far more than it's worth, like always. T doesn't make deals, he gives things away for nothing . . . like the shutdown.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If, and that's a big if, they do build the facility, which is doubtful, it will not be because of the tangerine man, unless of course he promised far more than it's worth, like always. T doesn't make deals, he gives things away for nothing . . . like the shutdown.



*Geeeez Lueeeeze...Rodent !*

*Don't you " Joes " benefit from the Iron Work ....I'm sure that*
*has gotta be a Union job. *

*You're always the bitter man....Put some sugar in your Lemonade.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Geeeez Lueeeeze...Rodent !*
> 
> *Don't you " Joes " benefit from the Iron Work ....I'm sure that*
> *has gotta be a Union job. *
> ...


The work that is going on to repair/replace the border fence (bankrolled and approved during the Obama administration) has been non-union with different companies getting contracts for different sections.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The work that is going on to repair/replace the border fence (bankrolled and approved during the Obama administration) has been non-union with different companies getting contracts for different sections.


*Did you get lost ....and on a Forum none the less.*

*Hmmmmm.....let's see....*

*I responded to the below post:*

Post # 13429
 Hüsker Dü said: ↑
" If, and that's a big if, they do build the facility, which is doubtful, it will not be because of the tangerine man, unless of course he promised far more than it's worth, like always. T doesn't make deals, he gives things away for nothing . . . like the shutdown. "

*I do understand that you're having a rough day......just try and keep your lies in order would ya !*


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Full of Schiff': Top House Democrat Has His Trump-Russia Lead Blow Up In His Face
> Matt Vespa


https://earthjustice.org/about/staff/matt-vespa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

If t wants to pull out of the nuclear deal with Russia Putin must have told him to do so . . . what else they talk about when we can't listen we'll find out in the future.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't care either way.

It hardly seems possible, but the Foxconn deal has gotten even worse. Yet again.

New documents released by the Wisconsin Department of Administration, and reported by Milwaukee’s BizTimes, show the administration of Gov.* Scott Walker* signed a deal with Foxconn that would allow the company to pay up to 93 percent of its workers just $30,000 a year, or slightly less than $15 an hour. For a family of four, that’s a low enough salary to be eligible for federal food assistance, and is anything but a family-supporting job. 

At issue was the company’s promise to pay workers at Foxconn an average wage of $53,875, which the state was requiring in order for the company to get the massive, multi-billion state subsidy — the largest ever given in America to a foreign company — the Walker administration was promising. The story by reporter *Arthur Thomas*, who continues to scoop the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel in covering Foxconn, reveals the Walker administration originally proposed to count only wages under $100,000 in computing the average wage while Foxconn’s negotiators wanted no “artificial cap” on the average wage. “Foxconn expects all wages to be considered for the average annual wage calculation,” attorneys for the company wrote.



https://urbanmilwaukee.com/2018/07/17/murphys-law-foxconn-deal-allows-low-ball-wages/


----------



## Friesland (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again Cash flow is the function of an asset.  And markets do fluctuate on assets.  Fries U grads struggle with financials because they struggle with the books.  Without assets balance sheets don’t exist, neither markets, Frienance.


You just read that in the Daddy book? It's now really clear you simply don't understand what you're talking about.

Which is not surprising.

"Cash flow" is "not" the function of all assets. That's absurd. Many assets "function" is to provide future value, not current cash flow.

Dim. I guess you still think the rand in the safe deposit box is flowing some cash...


----------



## Friesland (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No income?!! So why own it?


Uh... let's see. Hedge. Future value, intrinsic value, owning for competitive advantage, to name a few...

If you really think no successful company in the world owns assets that produce no income you're as dumb as the guys who thinks their house is on the bank's balance sheet... oh wait, that was you!

oops.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 1, 2019)

So, who's going to be the new governor of Virginia?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If, and that's a big if, they do build the facility, which is doubtful, it will not be because of the tangerine man, unless of course he promised far more than it's worth, like always. T doesn't make deals, he gives things away for nothing . . . like the shutdown.


BTW, that shutdown really hurt and disabled our country.
What happened to the soup lines this last weekend?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So, who's going to be the new governor of Virginia?


Anyone (especially you) who accuses other people of being racist are racist themselves.
Coward.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone (especially you) who accuses other people of being racist are racist themselves.
> Coward.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Where is the union rube?

Unions and liberals, match made in heaven.




__
_*Embezzlement, Theft Charges Against Labor Kingpin May Cripple Dems’ 2020 Machine*
February 1st, 2019






Democratic U.S. presidential nominee Hillary Clinton poses with supporters after speaking at the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW), Local 357, union hall in Las Vegas, Nevada, U.S., August 4, 2016. REUTERS/Steve Marcus

Pennsylvania Democrats are worried about the short-term future of their political machine after authorities charged a Philadelphia labor leader with numerous counts of embezzlement, bribery and theft, Politico reports.

John Dougherty, the business manager of Philadelphia’s branch of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW), and six other labor officials were indicted on 116 charges related to lavish misuse of union funds and buying influence with corrupt politicians, Philadelphia’s The Inquirer and CBS Philly report. *(RELATED: Union Power: Police Clerk Literally Had To Go To Court To Leave Her Union)*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Conservative talk radio host Rush Limbaugh was in a particularly buoyant mood on Friday because, as he put it, "essentially what we’re watching is the Democrat Party commit suicide."

Daily Wire TV









"It’s kind of mesmerizing to watch, kind of exciting to watch, and the excitement tempered with some anticipation," Limbaugh said on his radio show Friday. "But essentially what we’re watching is the Democrat Party commit suicide. Now, I know it may not look like that to you because you might think the Democrat Party’s winning and dominating things, but I’m telling you, folks, they are committing suicide. And I’ll tell you who has made this happen, aside from me, and that would be D.J.T., Donald J. Trump."

While he assured his listeners that he would eventually get to their calls on "Open Line Friday," Limbaugh first laid out some recent developments backing his assertion that we're watching "the Democrat Party suicide" in real time. Among the key factors driving the Democrats to self-destruction is the consistently good economic news, Donald Trump in general, and their sharp left turn into crazy radicalism.

"Donald Trump is driving Democrats crazy," said Rush. "Now, that is not new or revolutionary. But we’ve talked in recent days about how the Democrats are no longer masking and hiding who they are. They’re just out front with it. I think one of the reasons for this is Trump. Trump, in the political spectrum of things here, Trump owns the right, obviously, but I think he also has made great inroads in carving out a dominate position in the center."

Enter former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz, a moderate liberal who's "gonna make a beeline for the center," but clearly has been taken aback by the response from the party he's so long supported. The reason: "he has no idea how radically insane liberal it is. And now he’s finding out. And he’s gobsmacked by it."

While the left mobs Schultz, "CNN can barely contain itself that Cory Booker has announced his intention to enter this fray," despite his "resume of failure." The reason they hate the hugely successful Schultz so much but love "failure" Booker: the Democrats' old class warfare and new intersectionality obsession, both of which are ultimately self-defeating. Throw in the Democrats' stunning embrace of extreme abortion bills and you've got a recipe for party implosion.

"And you couple this with what the Democrat Party is making known about their position on abortion and because Trump has co-opted a large swath of the American political center, he’s driving every Democrat who wants to unseat him so far to the left, I don’t care how far to the left you might think our general population is, they are nowhere near where the mainstream of the Democrat Party is. And you will see," said Limbaugh.

The abortion extremism is so egregious, suggested Rush, that the media is doing everything they can _not_ to cover it, while Democrats pretend like they know nothing about it.

"The media is in no way being honest about what the Democrat agenda is," he said. "Do you know that the media’s not even covering this [Democratic Virginia Gov.] Ralph Northam business? And a bunch of people went out and asked other ranking Democrats what they think of Ralph Northam’s position on after-birth abortion in Virginia, and they’re all claiming they didn’t know. 'What?' they’re saying. 'I didn’t know about this.' Half of them are lying. The other half are telling the truth ’cause the media isn’t reporting this."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration working out?

HORROR: Mother Found Guilty Of Mutilating 3-Year-Old Daughter's Genitals, A First In The U.K.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42963/horror-mother-found-guilty-mutilating-3-year-old-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You just read that in the Daddy book? It's now really clear you simply don't understand what you're talking about.
> 
> Which is not surprising.
> 
> ...


 All assets cash flow in the future.  Positive or negative.  Whether they provide future value or not remains to be seen.  Hence the Tech Wreck and Housing crisis.  Good grief Frienance!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Uh... let's see. Hedge. Future value, intrinsic value, owning for competitive advantage, to name a few...
> 
> If you really think no successful company in the world owns assets that produce no income you're as dumb as the guys who thinks their house is on the bank's balance sheet... oh wait, that was you!
> 
> oops.


Their on the banks balance sheet alright.  Long enough to be packaged in to an MBS and sold to investors who put that MBS on their balance under anything resembling accounts recievable.  Ring a bell Frienance?  You must have missed messy’s avoidance of the following:

Return On Assets =

Net Income / Average Total Assets

Please tell me which “successful” company is not producing a return on their assets?  I can think of at least 500 companies that produce a positive ROA.  Geeze Frienance!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is the union rube?
> 
> Unions and liberals, match made in heaven.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Conservative talk radio host Rush Limbaugh was in a particularly buoyant mood on Friday because, as he put it, "essentially what we’re watching is the Democrat Party commit suicide."
> 
> Daily Wire TV
> 
> ...


Then you have Frienance saying:

“If you really think no successful company in the world owns assets that produce no income you're as dumb as the guys who thinks their house is on the bank's balance sheet... oh wait, that was you!”

There are at least 500 truly successful companies that have produced an ROA every year for decades.  The Fortune 500 ring your cracked bell Frienance?


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then you have Frienance saying:
> 
> “If you really think no successful company in the world owns assets that produce no income you're as dumb as the guys who thinks their house is on the bank's balance sheet... oh wait, that was you!”
> 
> There are at least 500 truly successful companies that have produced an ROA every year for decades.  The Fortune 500 ring your cracked bell Frienance?


Guess who here doesn’t know the difference between investment capital and an asset. Hmmm...I wonder who that is?
Iz, depending on whether or not you’re presentable, I may let you hang around the office for a couple of days and I can put you through a little tutorial in business concepts such as operating capital, equity value, asset maintenance, investment, savings, etc.
And I don’t even work in finance. I just operate a little business. You’ve never done that, so I can give you an education.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Guess who here doesn’t know the difference between investment capital and an asset. Hmmm...I wonder who that is?
> Iz, depending on whether or not you’re presentable, I may let you hang around the office for a couple of days and I can put you through a little tutorial in business concepts such as operating capital, equity value, asset maintenance, investment, savings, etc.
> And I don’t even work in finance. I just operate a little business. You’ve never done that, so I can give you an education.


The Forbes 500 is based on the 500 US companies (or multinationals in some cases) with the highest revenue.  Profit is not a requirement.  GM stayed on the list right into bankruptcy.


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The Forbes 500 is based on the 500 US companies (or multinationals in some cases) with the highest revenue.  Profit is not a requirement.  GM stayed on the list right into bankruptcy.


He’s very confused. But he’s read about “ROA”!
He’s a big, smart, funny guy on this blog. 
The rest of the world...not so much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Guess who here doesn’t know the difference between investment capital and an asset. Hmmm...I wonder who that is?
> Iz, depending on whether or not you’re presentable, I may let you hang around the office for a couple of days and I can put you through a little tutorial in business concepts such as operating capital, equity value, asset maintenance, investment, savings, etc.
> And I don’t even work in finance. I just operate a little business. You’ve never done that, so I can give you an education.


Why do you invest in capital?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The Forbes 500 is based on the 500 US companies (or multinationals in some cases) with the highest revenue.  Profit is not a requirement.  GM stayed on the list right into bankruptcy.


Show me.  Lol!  Frienance was focusing on assets.  Must have been the Obama bailout.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s very confused. But he’s read about “ROA”!
> He’s a big, smart, funny guy on this blog.
> The rest of the world...not so much.


Isn’t this stuff above you?  Nice smokescreen for your Frienance Education


----------



## messy (Feb 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isn’t this stuff above you?  Nice smokescreen for your Frienance Education


Come to the office. Sit and keep your mouth shut and learn. I won’t charge you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Conservative talk radio host Rush Limbaugh was in a particularly buoyant mood on Friday because, as he put it, "essentially what we’re watching is the Democrat Party commit suicide."
> 
> Daily Wire TV
> 
> ...


He does play to his audience . . . funny coincidence, irony possibly, I listened to part of that show on the road.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Come to the office. Sit and keep your mouth shut and learn. I won’t charge you.


Again, dizzy was that kid that claimed all kinds of crazy things about his dad being in the FBI and was also an astronaut . . . and he is still doing it. Aka in non-PC terms he's a liar, with his head in the clouds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

How to Destroy the Bill of Rights: Start with the 9th and 10th Amendments
ROBERT CURRY
The Ninth and Tenth are already dead letters. The First and Second are set to follow.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/how_to_destroy_the_bill_of_rights_start_with_the_9th_and_10th_amendments.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

China Caves to President Trump in U.S. Trade War
FEBRUARY 2, 2019
The Chinese must accept that they catastrophically underestimated President Trump’s Trade War resolve to go all-in against China and its multinational...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/china_caves_to_president_trump_in_us_trade_war.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Democrats and Their Media Pretend Muslim Terrorism Is Manufactured
RICH LOGIS
All terrorists are created equal, but some are created more equal than others.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/democrats_and_their_media_pretend_muslim_terrorism_is_manufactured.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

*Michael Moore Suggests The Democrat Who'd Crush Donald Trump, If She Were Old Enough*
“She is the leader, everybody knows it, everybody feels it," the documentary filmmaker said.
By Lee Moran
02/02/2019 06:37 AM ET
|
_
Michael Moore lamented the constitutional rule that sets a minimum age of 35 for the president on Friday’s broadcast of MSNBC’s “The Last Word.”

The documentary filmmaker said it was “too bad” because, otherwise, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) would have been able to throw her hat into the ring.

Moore appeared to suggest, in a roundabout way, that the freshman lawmaker could be one of the only Democrats who could not only beat President Donald Trump but also “crush” him in a presidential race.

“She is the leader, everybody knows it, everybody feels it, she’s the leader of this mass movement,” he said.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Come to the office. Sit and keep your mouth shut and learn. I won’t charge you.


I’ve learned a lot about you And your Frienances.  All for free.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, dizzy was that kid that claimed all kinds of crazy things about his dad being in the FBI and was also an astronaut . . . and he is still doing it. Aka in non-PC terms he's a liar, with his head in the clouds.


Shhhhh


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ve learned a lot about you And your Frienances.  All for free.  Kek!


We’ve explained the concepts but I think you need to bear witness. It seems clear you neither earn a big income nor have any idea how to build wealth. I can help you.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, dizzy was that kid that claimed all kinds of crazy things about his dad being in the FBI and was also an astronaut . . . and he is still doing it. Aka in non-PC terms he's a liar, with his head in the clouds.


If there’s one thing he’s showed us, it’s his active fantasy life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> If there’s one thing he’s showed us, it’s his active fantasy life.


Your domicile still cash flowing to the bank.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> We’ve explained the concepts but I think you need to bear witness. It seems clear you neither earn a big income nor have any idea how to build wealth. I can help you.


What Frienancial concepts have you explained?  Collateralized Debt?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your domicile still cash flowing to the bank.


You don’t even want to know its jump in value over the last 12 months. What an asset!
Come sit with me and learn. I promise I won’t embarrass you. I will start slow. We will pretend you have money to invest.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What Frienancial concepts have you explained?  Collateralized Debt?


Have I mentioned my debt-free assets? That don’t earn income?


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone (especially you) who accuses other people of being racist are racist themselves.
> Coward.


Aw Racist Joe, did you find another source for that smack they found at the "wall?" Shouldn't you be on the nod by now?

You're cute. And racist. And dumb.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Their on the banks balance sheet alright.  Long enough to be packaged in to an MBS and sold to investors who put that MBS on their balance under anything resembling accounts recievable.  Ring a bell Frienance?  You must have missed messy’s avoidance of the following:
> 
> Return On Assets =
> 
> ...


That you don't understand the difference between an assets and debt collateral is not surprising. "Investors" bought my house, did they?

Sure. So why are then letting me live in it when they could sell it for 3x the mortgage? That's a poor economic choice innit?

And I supposed the iPhones at the local Jeanious Bar are my assets, since I own some Apple bonds. Maybe I'll roll down there in a minute and pick up my "assets" and sell them.

You're really dumb. I'm not sure even Fries U. can help you.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then you have Frienance saying:
> 
> “If you really think no successful company in the world owns assets that produce no income you're as dumb as the guys who thinks their house is on the bank's balance sheet... oh wait, that was you!”
> 
> There are at least 500 truly successful companies that have produced an ROA every year for decades.  The Fortune 500 ring your cracked bell Frienance?


And every one of them own some assets that don't produce "cash flow." 

But we've dance this around enough now and clearly you are simply too stupid to understand. 

But lets make this interesting:

I will bet you 100 cases of Sculpin or your favorite Trappist brew that if we email any major American business accounting firm and ask if assets must produce "cash flow" to be considered an asset they will firmly and unequivocally say "no." We on? Or are you the coward?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ve learned a lot about you And your Frienances.  All for free.  Kek!


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And every one of them own some assets that don't produce "cash flow."
> 
> But we've dance this around enough now and clearly you are simply too stupid to understand.
> 
> ...


You have he coward distinction all to yourself.
Coward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> That you don't understand the difference between an assets and debt collateral is not surprising. "Investors" bought my house, did they?
> 
> Sure. So why are then letting me live in it when they could sell it for 3x the mortgage? That's a poor economic choice innit?
> 
> ...


Your uncle said the same thing about Fries U. providing anything but help.  Kek!  

Yup.  Investors bought your collateralized debt (your house being the collateral) and packed it up all nice and neat into a jenga tower and sold it. 






They're letting you live in it because you're paying them double digit interest every month, and either pay PMI, a VA funding fee, or made a 20% down payment to insure their asset, your collateralized debt.  That's much more valuable than a speculated 3X mortgage in a rising interest rate environment.  And it's not a poor econ choice but rather a smart finance choice.  You're like a custodian for the banks money with the right incentives for you as well.  But the bank is getting more of your dollars when it's worth more and less of it after 25 years when your dollar is worth less due to inflated prices.  It's called inflation of the money supply which in turn inflates prices.  The bank takes your monthly payments and immediately sells it to someone else.  Cash is much more liquid than RE.    

You could easily answer your I-phone and bond question if you noticed the cash flow direction.  I don't recommend selling those bonds at the moment though.  AAPL assets are still returning about 11%, equity is returning about 46%.  Both good for your bonds and I-phone.   

Questions?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So, who's going to be the new governor of Virginia?


Another Democrat..perhaps someone more like Robert Byrd.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And every one of them own some assets that don't produce "cash flow."
> 
> But we've dance this around enough now and clearly you are simply too stupid to understand.
> 
> ...


He will never bet anything. I have tried. 1. He’s stupid and he would lose every bet. 2. He’s broke and can’t afford to bet. 
It’s super frustrating because he has nothing to lose as he spouts 100% incorrect info to his fans like Joe and others.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And every one of them own some assets that don't produce "cash flow."
> 
> But we've dance this around enough now and clearly you are simply too stupid to understand.
> 
> ...


We are on!  But Sculpin sucks, especially the pineapple!!  And you don't have to call them.  Just look at their financial stats.  I don't care what they say.  I look at the financial reports that an "American business accounting firms produce."  The only time they might "firmly and unequivocally say "no." is when there is fraud going on.  You know, the whole Madoff, Bernanke, Paulson, Geithner, Enron, etc thing?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your uncle said the same thing about Fries U. providing anything but help.  Kek!
> 
> Yup.  Investors bought your collateralized debt (your house being the collateral) and packed it up all nice and neat into a jenga tower and sold it.
> 
> ...


1. My mortgage payment is the same per month in 10 years, when my money is worth less. So the bank is getting less then and I am getting more. Understand? And my equity value over that time rises tremendously and my borrowed money was incredibly cheap. Understand? The bank hasn’t sold my mortgage. Understand?
Do you own any assets?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We are on!  But Sculpin sucks, especially the pineapple!!  And you don't have to call them.  Just look at their financial stats.  I don't care what they say.  I look at the financial reports that an "American business accounting firms produce."  The only time they might "firmly and unequivocally say "no." is when there is fraud going on.  You know, the whole Madoff, Bernanke, Paulson, Geithner, Enron, etc thing?


“He doesn’t care what they say.” He didn’t take the bet after all. He’s scared. His absolute unwillingness to put his money where his mouth is, every single time, puts the lie to everything he says on here. Really ignorant know-it-all. Ignatius J. Reilly!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> He will never bet anything. I have tried. 1. He’s stupid and he would lose every bet. 2. He’s broke and can’t afford to bet.
> It’s super frustrating because he has nothing to lose as he spouts 100% incorrect info to his fans like Joe and others.


Why would I bet on Sculpin.  Okay, maybe the grapefruit.  You Frienanciers crack me up.  Your responses show a clear lack of understanding.  E-mailing a company to ask about the definition or function of an asset is pretty juvenile.  It just shows me that you guys struggle with the financials.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “He doesn’t care what they say.” He didn’t take the bet after all. He’s scared.


'Fraid of Frienance.  Not hardly.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 'Fraid of Frienance.  Not hardly.


Clearly. Again...YOU DID NOT TAKE THE SIMPLE BET about defining an asset.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 'Fraid of Frienance.  Not hardly.


Coward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. My mortgage payment is the same per month in 10 years, when my money is worth less. So the bank is getting less then and I am getting more. Understand? And my equity value over that time rises tremendously and my borrowed money was incredibly cheap. Understand? The bank hasn’t sold my mortgage. Understand?
> Do you own any assets?


This is one of those ignorant responses that Fries U students use.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Clearly. Again...YOU DID NOT TAKE THE SIMPLE BET about defining an asset.


 Candy from a baby.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is one of those ignorant responses that Fries U students use.


Do you own any assets? Art, jewelry, real estate, stocks, bonds?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Coward.


 Struggle with the books too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you own any assets? Art, jewelry, real estate, stocks, bonds?


Yes.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Candy from a baby.


Are you admitting you’re wrong and that’s why you won’t bet? Takes a big man to do that. I guess that means you’re not admitting it. You’re just chicken. Fun to be a chicken, isn’t it? I wouldn’t know, but you seem like you have fun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Are you admitting you’re wrong and that’s why you won’t bet? Takes a big man to do that. I guess that means you’re not admitting it. You’re just chicken. Fun to be a chicken, isn’t it? I wouldn’t know, but you seem like you have fun.


Why would I admit I am wrong.  Besides, your parents might get mad if I took your money.  And the bet was for over priced beer that all you Frienanciers seem to like.  Dilly, dilly.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I admit I am wrong.  Besides, your parents might get mad if I took your money.  And the bet was for over priced beer that all you Frienanciers seem to like.  Dilly, dilly.


Cluck away, chicken. You chickened out of yet another bet, to back up what you say on here. Every time. Ignatius!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Cluck away, chicken. You chickened out of yet another bet, to back up what you say on here. Every time. Ignatius!


Maybe a tour of the wine cellar for you two.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe a tour of the wine cellar for you two.


Did you know that fine wine is an asset? Doesn’t earn a dime sitting there, so obviously you didn’t know. Nor will you bet on it. Because you’re chicken.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you know that fine wine is an asset? Doesn’t earn a dime sitting there, so obviously you didn’t know. Nor will you bet on it. Because you’re chicken.


Assuming the fine wine just sits there.  But what about the tax shelter of planting and producing said wine.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming the fine wine just sits there.  But what about the tax shelter of planting and producing said wine.


Poor thing. You do get confused, don’t you? Wine is an asset. Making wine is either a hobby, in which case it’s not a commercial endeavor and the wine, being homemade, is not much of an asset. Or it’s a business, in which case your business expenses can be deducted against your earnings from selling the wine. If it’s valuable wine, then again, the asset earns greater valuable over time (that’s how wine works, to a point, it becomes better as it ages, and it’s a more valuable asset).
Your comment about “tax shelter” is, as is your custom because you’re such an idiot, nonsense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> He will never bet anything. I have tried. 1. He’s stupid and he would lose every bet. 2. He’s broke and can’t afford to bet.
> It’s super frustrating because he has nothing to lose as he spouts 100% incorrect info to his fans like Joe and others.


You seem to be emotionally involved.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

I start with 300 acres of land but can only plant on 27 acres.  But they're all estate grapes so I start small, maybe build a storage facility and a tasting room.  Grow some avocados too! Hire a winemaker from the Guadalupe Valley to oversee operations.  Takes 11 years to get to my first release of 5 different wines.  That's eleven years of little to no sales.  Plus it's costing me 25K a month to cool the pallets of wine.  I decide I want to dig a wine cave in the hillside to cut that cooling cost out.  Then the wife who is going to chef school says lets build a spa and Bed and Breakfast, and a small intimate ampitheater on the non planted land within the next 5 years.  This venture greatly reduces the tax burden of the primary assets if the tax gouging democrats get their way.  That way the over all return on assets increase or, worse case, stay positive due to the projected 57 trillion dollars to be spent on construction projects world wide over the next 30 years.  Which is good for my cement business.  I'm thinking this might be a good time for a toast to my World Class double gold Falanghina.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor thing. You do get confused, don’t you? Wine is an asset. Making wine is either a hobby, in which case it’s not a commercial endeavor and the wine, being homemade, is not much of an asset. Or it’s a business, in which case your business expenses can be deducted against your earnings from selling the wine. If it’s valuable wine, then again, the asset earns greater valuable over time (that’s how wine works, to a point, it becomes better as it ages, and it’s a more valuable asset).
> Your comment about “tax shelter” is, as is your custom because you’re such an idiot, nonsense.


You Frienanciers crack me up.  It's a lot more than wine sales.  My discarded wine skins are smarter than a Fries U grad.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I start with 300 acres of land but can only plant on 27 acres.  But they're all estate grapes so I start small, maybe build a storage facility and a tasting room.  Grow some avocados too! Hire a winemaker from the Guadalupe Valley to oversee operations.  Takes 11 years to get to my first release of 5 different wines.  That's eleven years of little to no sales.  Plus it's costing me 25K a month to cool the pallets of wine.  I decide I want to dig a wine cave in the hillside to cut that cooling cost out.  Then the wife who is going to chef school says lets build a spa and Bed and Breakfast, and a small intimate ampitheater on the non planted land within the next 5 years.  This venture greatly reduces the tax burden of the primary assets if the tax gouging democrats get their way.  That way the over all return on assets increase or, worse case, stay positive due to the projected 57 trillion dollars to be spent on construction projects world wide over the next 30 years.  Which is good for my cement business.  I'm thinking this might be a good time for a toast to my World Class double gold Falanghina.


All nonsense, as is everything you say. Poor thing. What’s the Wine Spectator ranking on that Falanghina? LOL.
You have an active fantasy life, I will grant you that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> All nonsense, as is everything you say. Poor thing. What’s the Wine Spectator ranking on that Falanghina? LOL.
> You have an active fantasy life, I will grant you that.


Feeling insecure?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Feeling insecure?


I noticed you didn’t answer my question about your “World Class” wine. Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm gonna miss this common street whore at the super bowl.

Cardi B Refused to Perform at Super Bowl to Support Colin Kaepernick: ‘We Got to Stand Behind Him’
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/02/cardi-b-refused-to-perform-at-super-bowl-to-support-colin-kaepernick-we-got-to-stand-behind-him/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8o87l7p3gAhUPZKwKHZ6-BuAQlO8DMAd6BAgKECE&usg=AOvVaw3IziSkG1YxEKwlpMRJV8t0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

This is going to piss some people off.

Trump golfs with greats Tiger Woods and Jack Nicklaus at his Florida club
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-golfs-with-golf-greats-tiger-woods-and-jack-nicklaus-at-his-florida-club.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjM7qWX8J3gAhVCmK0KHZ3IAk0Q0PADMAh6BAgBECY&usg=AOvVaw3_inoU1kITFy7Iz8xKzMHr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Portland officials react to former Gov. Paul LePage's comments on Fox News

__
_






LIFE
*PORTLAND OFFICIALS REACT TO FORMER GOV. PAUL LEPAGE'S COMMENTS ON FOX NEWS*
Maine's former Gov. Paul LePage went on Fox News Wednesday night to say that asylum seekers in Portland are draining the city's resources.
Author: Shannon Moss
Published: 02/01/19


PORTLAND, Maine — Maine's former Gov. Paul LePage is not shying away from the spotlight.

LePage went on Fox News Wednesday night to blast the city he feuded with during his eight years in the Blaine House.

LePage says asylum seekers in Portland are draining the city's resources, affecting those who need them the most.

The former governor was a guest on Laura Ingraham's show Wednesday night. Ingraham was reacting to a Wall Street Journal article that claimed Maine's largest city is under strain from asylum seekers. 
_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.newscentermaine.com/amp/article?section=life&headline=portland-officials-react-to-former-gov-paul-lepages-comments-on-fox-news&contentId=97-d0b1e71a-8b9a-49bb-b71d-9287cc6accbd&ved=2ahUKEwjM7qWX8J3gAhVCmK0KHZ3IAk0Q0PADMAR6BAgBEBY&usg=AOvVaw2_zxAHPQKqu7XX6TdslzLt


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm gonna miss this common street whore at the super bowl.
> 
> Cardi B Refused to Perform at Super Bowl to Support Colin Kaepernick: ‘We Got to Stand Behind Him’
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/02/cardi-b-refused-to-perform-at-super-bowl-to-support-colin-kaepernick-we-got-to-stand-behind-him/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8o87l7p3gAhUPZKwKHZ6-BuAQlO8DMAd6BAgKECE&usg=AOvVaw3IziSkG1YxEKwlpMRJV8t0


“Common Street Whore” is a different artist, I think.
This one is beloved by tens of millions all over the world and is probably worth $50m...and it’s still early!


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Feeling insecure?


Still can’t answer my simple question about your world class “falanghina?” Is it because it isn’t? Like every other phony thing you say on this website? What’s its ranking?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I start with 300 acres of land but can only plant on 27 acres.  But they're all estate grapes so I start small, maybe build a storage facility and a tasting room.  Grow some avocados too! Hire a  winemaker from the Guadalupe Valley to oversee operations.  Takes 11 years to get to my first release of 5 different wines.  That's eleven years of little to no sales.  Plus it's costing me 25K a month to cool the pallets of wine.  I decide I want to dig a wine cave in the hillside to cut that cooling cost out.  Then the wife who is going to chef school says lets build a spa and Bed and Breakfast, and a small intimate ampitheater on the non planted land within the next 5 years.  This venture greatly reduces the tax burden of the primary assets if the tax gouging democrats get their way.  That way the over all return on assets increase or, worse case, stay positive due to the projected 57 trillion dollars to be spent on construction projects world wide over the next 30 years.  Which is good for my cement business.  I'm thinking this might be a good time for a toast to my World Class double gold Falanghina.


You start with zero land and your “rich dad” book, plus hallucinations about having any money. And you end there. Congrats!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I noticed you didn’t answer my question about your “World Class” wine. Cat got your tongue?


Actually the cat was busy ripping the whiskers out of some rat bastard that was trying to nibble his way through the door seals in the wine making bay.  But the first three glasses is what got my tongue and cheeks.   The Falanghina has been scored between 87-93.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You start with zero land and your “rich dad” book, plus hallucinations about having any money. And you end there. Congrats!


Poor insecure smart guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Common Street Whore” is a different artist, I think.
> This one is beloved by tens of millions all over the world and is probably worth $50m...and it’s still early!


Beloved, yes,

Cardi, frankly, has had enough.

"I feel like we need to take some action," she said. "I don't know what type of action, b*tch, because this is not what I do. But b*tch I'm scared. This is crazy. And I really feel bad for these people that have to go to f*cking work to not get motherf*cking paid."

The decline of decent society, a goal of the left.
Congratulations.
Just keeping it real, bitch.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beloved, yes,
> 
> Cardi, frankly, has had enough.
> 
> ...


Talent is talent, old man. That’s exactly what they said about Elvis Presley and The Beatles. You ain’t original.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor insecure smart guy.


“Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. I admire your fantasy life. You have a lot of terminology. You don’t know how to use it, but...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Feeling insecure?


You need to know when and how to use that, you obviously don't. Did I nail a sore spot when I last hit you with that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is going to piss some people off.


 . . . and that's all that matters to you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. I admire your fantasy life. You have a lot of terminology. You don’t know how to use it, but...


That Trumpian tantrum suits you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to know when and how to use that, you obviously don't. Did I nail a sore spot when I last hit you with that?


Yes you did you messy little rat.  Lol!  Should I hit the ignore button?


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We are on!  But Sculpin sucks, especially the pineapple!!  And you don't have to call them.  Just look at their financial stats.  I don't care what they say.  I look at the financial reports that an "American business accounting firms produce."  The only time they might "firmly and unequivocally say "no." is when there is fraud going on.  You know, the whole Madoff, Bernanke, Paulson, Geithner, Enron, etc thing?


Ok. You said: We are on for this bet:

I will bet you 100 cases of Sculpin or your favorite Trappist brew that *if we email any major American business accounting firm and ask if assets must produce "cash flow" to be considered an asset they will firmly and unequivocally say "no."* We on? Or are you the coward?

Awesome. I'll email a few accountants first thing Monday. I'm working up a major league thirst! Mmmmmmm..... (and yeah, the flavored Sculpin sucks. It's like a wine spritzer. But the IPA is a nice local summer brew. I like Telegraph Road better, but you can't get 100 cases easily. I'm fine to take a nice Belgian as well. I'm pretty much Homer Simpson on this one: Mmmm. Beer! As long as it's not mass-produced gold water.)


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another Democrat..perhaps someone more like Robert Byrd.


Nope. The LG. He's better than Northram, ironically. Dude can't resign fast enough for me.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Portland officials react to former Gov. Paul LePage's comments on Fox News
> 
> __
> _
> ...


You love you some racists, don't you? LePage is a major league POS.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> https://earthjustice.org/about/staff/matt-vespa


*" Messy " Financial smokes crack before posting....*

*A random post about a San Fransisco Earthy Freak who was involved with*
*the Sierra Club relates to Schiff for Brains How ???????????*

*No wonder your posts are all over the place like Seagull in a Fish Warehouse...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Nope. The LG. He's better than Northram, ironically. Dude can't resign fast enough for me.


*Identity Politics....something you strongly endorse over Intelligence...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Talent is talent, old man. That’s exactly what they said about Elvis Presley and The Beatles. You ain’t original.


Yeah, no.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2019)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1091793707777642497

I dare anyone to try and watch this withhout laughing out loud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that's all that matters to you.


Easy target.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You love you some racists, don't you? LePage is a major league POS.


Hard to tell with you people, you even call me racist so forgive me if I ask you for a bit of evidence.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> "This is MAGA country"
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/empire-actor-jussie-smollet-possible-hate-crime_us_5c507c46e4b0f43e410b4a27


Any news on this?
Did the MAGA hat wearing thugs get caught and put to the guillotine yet?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ok. You said: We are on for this bet:
> 
> I will bet you 100 cases of Sculpin or your favorite Trappist brew that *if we email any major American business accounting firm and ask if assets must produce "cash flow" to be considered an asset they will firmly and unequivocally say "no."* We on? Or are you the coward?
> 
> Awesome. I'll email a few accountants first thing Monday. I'm working up a major league thirst! Mmmmmmm..... (and yeah, the flavored Sculpin sucks. It's like a wine spritzer. But the IPA is a nice local summer brew. I like Telegraph Road better, but you can't get 100 cases easily. I'm fine to take a nice Belgian as well. I'm pretty much Homer Simpson on this one: Mmmm. Beer! As long as it's not mass-produced gold water.)


Funny, I didn’t hear Iz confirm that he’s accepting the bet, limited to whether or not accountants will firmly and unequivocally answer “no” to the question of whether something has to be income-producing to be considered an “asset.” Of course they will. Of course he’s afraid to bet.
He has neither conviction, nor resources! But he does have an active fantasy life where he spouts big words and concepts he doesn’t understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ok. You said: We are on for this bet:
> 
> I will bet you 100 cases of Sculpin or your favorite Trappist brew that *if we email any major American business accounting firm and ask if assets must produce "cash flow" to be considered an asset they will firmly and unequivocally say "no."* We on? Or are you the coward?
> 
> Awesome. I'll email a few accountants first thing Monday. I'm working up a major league thirst! Mmmmmmm..... (and yeah, the flavored Sculpin sucks. It's like a wine spritzer. But the IPA is a nice local summer brew. I like Telegraph Road better, but you can't get 100 cases easily. I'm fine to take a nice Belgian as well. I'm pretty much Homer Simpson on this one: Mmmm. Beer! As long as it's not mass-produced gold water.)


Here is what you said:



Friesland said:


> You just read that in the Daddy book? It's now really clear you simply don't understand what you're talking about.
> 
> Which is not surprising.
> 
> ...


It’s actually really clear that Fries U is not teaching their students about how to read the financials.  The function of assets is to cash flow whether now or in the future.  Using equity to provide cash flow shouldn’t be new to a veteran like yourself, Frienance.  

Asset Future value or equity can change.  Hence the tech wreck and the housing crisis.  Assets can also negative cash flow or you can use the equity in assets to provide a return on the equity of that asset.  Just like Your AAPL bonds question.  But go ahead and call your imaginary accounting firm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any news on this?
> Did the MAGA hat wearing thugs get caught and put to the guillotine yet?


Fake News. 
He/she won't release his phone records for some reason.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1091793707777642497
> 
> I dare anyone to try and watch this withhout laughing out loud.


*I.......*

*




*

*




*


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any news on this?
> Did the MAGA hat wearing thugs get caught and put to the guillotine yet?


The article doesn't say anything about hats.  Is yours missing?


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1091793707777642497
> 
> I dare anyone to try and watch this withhout laughing out loud.


"Dare"?  Still missing your days in junior high?


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> "Dare"?  Still missing your days in junior high?



*I " Dare " you to return those Stolen Golf Balls to their rightful owner.....*
*The Golf Course near your house you pilfered them from....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Easy target.


Yes you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is what you said:
> 
> It’s actually really clear that Fries U is not teaching their students about how to read the financials.  The function of assets is to cash flow whether now or in the future.  Using equity to provide cash flow shouldn’t be new to a veteran like yourself, Frienance.
> 
> Asset Future value or equity can change.  Hence the tech wreck and the housing crisis.  Assets can also negative cash flow or you can use the equity in assets to provide a return on the equity of that asset.  Just like Your AAPL bonds question.  But go ahead and call your imaginary accounting firm.


You try so hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes you are.


You Missing your junior high days?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

‘Don’t @ me, racist’: This might not have been the day to tweet that all Republicans are racists, period

Posted at 8:09 pm on February 02, 2019 by Brett T.

_ 
Don’t get us wrong — there isn’t a day goes by where we don’t see countless tweets going by calling Republicans racists and worse. But it takes a special kind of timing — the same day even Democrats are calling for a Democrat governor to resign over appearing in a yearbook photo either in blackface or a Klan costume (and admittedly donning blackface for a dance contest) — to flatly declare that all Republicans are racists and sh***y people.





Stephanie Wittels Wachs is an author with a book to sell, but it sounds like she doesn’t want her sales spoiled with Republican money, so do her a favor and don’t insult her by buying her book and expecting her to accept cash from a racist.


Stephanie Wittels Wachs

@wittelstephanie

If you still support the Republican Party, you actively (or passively) support hate, intolerance and racism. Period. End of story. There is no gray area. You are a shitty person. Don’t @ me, racist.
_


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is what you said:
> 
> It’s actually really clear that Fries U is not teaching their students about how to read the financials.  The function of assets is to cash flow whether now or in the future.  Using equity to provide cash flow shouldn’t be new to a veteran like yourself, Frienance.
> 
> Asset Future value or equity can change.  Hence the tech wreck and the housing crisis.  Assets can also negative cash flow or you can use the equity in assets to provide a return on the equity of that asset.  Just like Your AAPL bonds question.  But go ahead and call your imaginary accounting firm.


"In the future..." Kek. NOW you come round when the rubber is about to hit the road.

You're a liar and con. But you're amusing.

Now, care to explain how my gold bars provide "income" without me selling them or borrowing against them? Oh yes, now you'll add "future" to the equation... 

I know why you defend Trump - you're a dishonest con too. Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Fuck these towelheads, time to 86 the UN from the USA,

Guess what the UN “blacklisted” during a holocaust event

JAZZ SHAW Posted at 5:31 pm on February 02, 2019

_ 

Monday was UN Holocaust Remembrance Day, when the United Nations was supposed to pay homage to victims of the Holocaust. As part of the proceedings, the Austrian and Norwegian missions to the UN hosted a well-attended event, complete with high-end food and beverages. Among the included drinks were a variety of wines.

Unfortunately, someone quickly noticed that the labels on one of the brands of wine had all been defaced with a marker. The bottles were the product of the award-winning Golan Heights Winery in Israel, but someone had gone through and blacked out the name of the winery on all of them, apparently feeling that the name was offensive. (Free Beacon)

The United Nations is again facing accusations of anti-Israel bias for erasing from display the location of an Israeli-made bottle of wine during a recent Holocaust remembrance event, according to pictures provided to the Washington Free Beacon.

During a U.N. Holocaust memorial event sponsored by Austria and Norway earlier this week, an Israeli-made wine was served. However, “Golan Heights Winery,” where the wine was produced, appears to have been blacked out on the label so it can no longer be viewed, according to pictures.

The apparent whitewashing of the wine’s origins was first caught by Anne Bayefsky, director of the Touro Institute on Human Rights and the Holocaust and president of Human Rights Voices, whose members attended the event and posted photos on Twitter.

Here’s the photo of one of the altered bottles, tweeted by Ms. Bayefsky.

_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

"Willful ignorance" perfect!
. . . and " he gets mad when intelligence briefs contradict something believes" fits t and his lemmings to a t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

"Nelsonian knowledge" I like that one.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "In the future..." Kek. NOW you come round when the rubber is about to hit the road.
> 
> You're a liar and con. But you're amusing.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that sudden appearance of "future".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard.


I can’t dumb down for you.  Fries U grads are smarter than you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can’t dumb down for you.  Fries U grads are smarter than you.


There you go again, trying and trying and trying . . . at least lil 'ho thinks your his kinda 'man'.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is what you said:
> 
> It’s actually really clear that Fries U is not teaching their students about how to read the financials.  The function of assets is to cash flow whether now or in the future.  Using equity to provide cash flow shouldn’t be new to a veteran like yourself, Frienance.
> 
> Asset Future value or equity can change.  Hence the tech wreck and the housing crisis.  Assets can also negative cash flow or you can use the equity in assets to provide a return on the equity of that asset.  Just like Your AAPL bonds question.  But go ahead and call your imaginary accounting firm.


“Cluck cluck,”says the chicken. “Not betting. Don’t know. Will lose. Can’t cover the loss. Cluck cluck.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "In the future..." Kek. NOW you come round when the rubber is about to hit the road.
> 
> You're a liar and con. But you're amusing.
> 
> ...


Yes one month to the next is the future Frienance.  And Financials run quarterly and annually too.  I gave you both the chance to specify time lines for different asset classes and even provided the ROE equation to show you that assets can cash flow off the use of equity to buy more liquid assets than a home to live in.  But neither of you latched on to how equity can work to create cash flow sooner than a 30 year mortgage.  You needing to call a business accounting firm to verify and prove to me what you’re not sure of is hilarious.  I don’t have that problem.  I know you don’t understand what you’re talking about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,”says the chicken. “Not betting. Don’t know. Will lose. Can’t cover the loss. Cluck cluck.”


You guys have to call somebody else to tell me how smart I know you’re not.  You Frienanciers crack me up.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can’t dumb down for you.  Fries U grads are smarter than you.


And the men said “but chicken, you always chatter away with your dumb and wrong statements about economics and finance and you call other people ‘simulators’ and ‘fake,’ but every time they challenge you to a bet on your statements you always chicken out.”
So the chicken said, “cluck cluck. I’m stupid, and I’m scared and I’m wrong, but I would be more stupid to bet on any of those things, because I would lose and be exposed. That’s why I’m a chicken!” And the chicken lived to lie another day...but he was exposed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> And the men said “but chicken, you always chatter away with your dumb and wrong statements about economics and finance and you call other people ‘simulators’ and ‘fake,’ but every time they challenge you to a bet on your statements you always chicken out.”
> So the chicken said, “cluck cluck. I’m stupid, and I’m scared and I’m wrong, but I would be more stupid to bet on any of those things, because I would lose and be exposed. That’s why I’m a chicken!” And the chicken lived to lie another day...but he was exposed.


Wait, you have to call somebody else to tell me how smart you aren’t and I’m chicken?!  Kek!


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait, you have to call somebody else to tell me how smart you aren’t and I’m chicken?!  Kek!


“Cluck cluck, won’t bet. I’m wrong and I’m scared,” said the chicken!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck, won’t bet. I’m wrong and I’m scared,” said the chicken!


Kek!  Okay.  Tell me what company you’re going to ask about and the accounting firm you’re going to use.  I’m not confident that you’re capable of identifying a firm nor trust Frienances ability to identify a “succesful” company to analyze.  Let’s just take ACME Incorporated off the table right now.  For your benefit.  If you can’t do either, you clucksters can keep scatching dirt till you get a clue.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek!  Okay.  Tell me what company you’re going to ask about and the accounting firm you’re going to use.  I’m not confident that you’re capable of identifying a firm nor trust Frienances ability to identify a “succesful” company to analyze.  Let’s just take ACME Incorporated off the table right now.  For your benefit.  If you can’t do either, you clucksters can keep scatching dirt till you get a clue.


Fries’ bet. I’m assuming any of the big 5 accounting firms, or any bank (citi, Wells Fargo), or a brokerage house (Schwab, Morgan Stanley) would satisfy both of you. You know, any firm which is expert in assets can tell you what they are. The only question of the bet is whether an asset must be “income-producing” to be an asset. So, e.g. is art sitting on a wall, or gold sitting in a safety deposit box, an asset. Your answer is repeatedly “no.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Fries’ bet. I’m assuming any of the big 5 accounting firms, or any bank (citi, Wells Fargo), or a brokerage house (Schwab, Morgan Stanley) would satisfy both of you. You know, any firm which is expert in assets can tell you what they are. The only question of the bet is whether an asset must be “income-producing” to be an asset. So, e.g. is art sitting on a wall, or gold sitting in a safety deposit box, an asset. Your answer is repeatedly “no.”


I can hear those firms laughing at your bet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

How much did you pay for your art and for your gold?  How much can you sell them for on Monday?  And if they are assets, what is your return on assets 

Net income/average total assets


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much did you pay for your art and for your gold?  How much can you sell them for on Monday?


Talk to Fries about your bet, Chicken, but those questions are obviously irrelevant to the bet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Talk to Fries about your bet, Chicken, but those questions are obviously irrelevant to the bet.


So now your bet is irrelevant as well.  Your art and gold we’re bought for cash flow purposes whether you realize it or not


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So now your bet is irrelevant as well.  Your art and gold we’re bought for cash flow purposes whether you realize it or not


“Cluck, cluck,” said the Chicken. “Won’t bet, I’m wrong, can’t afford to pay, cluck cluck! No bet! Scared!” 

And the chicken was exposed, in front of all his followers, as a liar and a phony.

And the chicken tried to talk about finance and economics, but everyone knew he was a phony, so nobody ever listened to the chicken again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck, cluck,” said the Chicken. “Won’t bet, I’m wrong, can’t afford to pay, cluck cluck! No bet! Scared!”
> 
> And the chicken was exposed, in front of all his followers, as a liar and a phony.
> 
> And the chicken tried to talk about finance and economics, but everyone knew he was a phony, so nobody ever listened to the chicken again.


The math always scare you Frienanciers off.  Just like it did with your house, your collateralized debt that is.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The math always scare you Frienanciers off.  Just like it did with your house.


“Cluck, cluck. Not betting. Don’t know what an asset is. Cluck cluck. Afraid to bet!” And the chicken ran down the road...

Hey chicken, that’s two simple bets you’ve chickened out on...one from me and one from Fries. And this was just to ask a financial professional the definition of an asset. You couldn’t! Cluck cluck!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck, cluck. Not betting. Don’t know what an asset is. Cluck cluck. Afraid to bet!” And the chicken ran down the road...
> 
> Hey chicken, that’s two simple bets you’ve chickened out on...one from me and one from Fries. And this was just to ask a financial professional the definition of an asset. You couldn’t! Cluck cluck!


Fries U!  So much for that Frienancial education.  Gotta Ask a financial professional whether an asset needs to generate income.  Of course it does.  That’s why you bought it.  So lets calculate your ROA.  Net income/Total average assets = ask a financial professional.  Kek!  Oh hey my art and gold are worth what?  Let me ask my financial professional.  Kek!  Or better yet.  Maybe my art and gold have substantially increased in value and the bank is willing to lend you the equity!  Kek!


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  So much for that Frienancial education.  Gotta Ask a financial professional whether an asset needs to generate income.  Of course it does.  That’s why you bought it.  So lets calculate your ROA.  Net income/Total average assets = ask a financial professional.  Kek!  Oh hey my art and gold are worth what?  Let me ask my financial professional.  Kek!  Or better yet.  Maybe my art and gold have substantially increased in value and the bank is willing to lend you the equity!  Kek!


“Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. “I won’t bet on my definition of an asset. I’m wrong. I’m scared. Can’t pay the bet. Won’t bet. Cluck cluck.”  And the chicken was so scared and unbelieving that others were so much smarter and well-off than the chicken, that the chicken just kept clucking but would not bet. So everyone knew the chicken was a liar and a phony.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. “I won’t bet on my definition of an asset. I’m wrong. I’m scared. Can’t pay the bet. Won’t bet. Cluck cluck.”  And the chicken was so scared and unbelieving that others were so much smarter and well-off than the chicken, that the chicken just kept clucking but would not bet. So everyone knew the chicken was a liar and a phony.


This is not new.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> This is not new.


He really is like a character in a movie or a book.
Rupert Pupkin Or Ignatius J. Reilly. Living a fantasy life reading and watching YouTube economics. Probably lives with his mom.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said the chicken. “I won’t bet on my definition of an asset. I’m wrong. I’m scared. Can’t pay the bet. Won’t bet. Cluck cluck.”  And the chicken was so scared and unbelieving that others were so much smarter and well-off than the chicken, that the chicken just kept clucking but would not bet. So everyone knew the chicken was a liar and a phony.


Fries U! So much for that Frienancial education. Gotta Ask a financial professional whether an asset needs to generate income. Of course it does. That’s why you bought it. So lets calculate your ROA. Net income/Total average assets = ask a financial professional. Kek! Oh hey my art and gold are worth what? Let me ask my financial professional. Kek! Or better yet. Maybe my art and gold have substantially increased in value and the bank is willing to lend you the equity! Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> He really is like a character in a movie or a book.
> Rupert Pupkin Or Ignatius J. Reilly. Living a fantasy life reading and watching YouTube economics. Probably lives with his mom.


Fries U! So much for that Frienancial education. Gotta Ask a financial professional whether an asset needs to generate income. Of course it does. That’s why you bought it. So lets calculate your ROA. Net income/Total average assets = ask a financial professional. Kek! Oh hey my art and gold are worth what? Let me ask my financial professional. Kek! Or better yet. Maybe my art and gold have substantially increased in value and the bank is willing to lend you the equity! Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> This is not new.


shhhh the Frienanciers are busy pondering some 3rd grade math that they have to call their financial professional to verify


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> shhhh the Frienanciers are busy pondering some 3rd grade math that they have to call their financial professional to verify


Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Liar.


Show me


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes one month to the next is the future Frienance.  And Financials run quarterly and annually too.  I gave you both the chance to specify time lines for different asset classes and even provided the ROE equation to show you that assets can cash flow off the use of equity to buy more liquid assets than a home to live in.  But neither of you latched on to how equity can work to create cash flow sooner than a 30 year mortgage.  You needing to call a business accounting firm to verify and prove to me what you’re not sure of is hilarious.  I don’t have that problem.  I know you don’t understand what you’re talking about.


I, in fact, clearly wrote "current cash flow" in response to your post and you did not dispute it. Because you're full of BS.

And some assets produce 0 cash flow. 

The fact that assets "can" create cash flow is not in dispute. Of course they can. Your claim that all assets function is "cash flow" is still incorrect and dumb. And your claim that my gold bars "produce income" while in the safe deposit box, based on the value of gold, is also dumb.

You can copy all the cute terms you want out of your airport book, but it does not change the fact that "cash flow" and "assets" are not the same thing. Not all assets "function" is cash flow. Your bank does not list your house as their "asset" on their balance sheet. And the Fed does not own a printing press.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much did you pay for your art and for your gold?  How much can you sell them for on Monday?  And if they are assets, what is your return on assets
> 
> Net income/average total assets


It doesn't matter how much I "can" sell them for, if I don't sell them. Absent a sale there is 0 cash flow - yet I still have assets - and they are, to be clear, assets.

If I pass them to my heirs, and never sell them, they were still always assets. 

You don't understand, clearly. But it doesn't change the facts of the situation.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You guys have to call somebody else to tell me how smart I know you’re not.  You Frienanciers crack me up.


In the words of the immoral Racist Joe, Iz you is...

Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

From his cold, dead hands: Police say Jussie Smollett held onto his sandwich despite attack

Posted at 10:07 pm on February 02, 2019 by Brett T.

_ 
Rafer Weigel of Fox 32 in Chicago is one of the few reporters still checking in with Chicago police to see what progress they’ve made into their investigation into an alleged racist and homophobic attack on “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett, who claims he had a noose strung around his neck and bleach poured on him by assailants who yelled, “This is MAGA country!”





If might seem like a small detail, but police noted that Smollett still had a grip on his Subway sandwich despite the attack.

Hey, it’s not funny.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Rapper Bow Wow Who Threatened to ‘Pimp’ First Lady Arrested on Battery Charges
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/02/bow-wow-threatened-pimp-first-lady-arrested-battery-charges/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiwyIT70Z_gAhVJR6wKHahJCwkQlO8DMAZ6BAgKEB0&usg=AOvVaw0AeAN8N53kr24lFCts3tNA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Colorado Senate Passes Bill Nixing Electoral College in Favor of Popular Vote
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/02/colorado-senate-passes-bill-nixing-electoral-college-in-favor-of-popular-vote/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiwyIT70Z_gAhVJR6wKHahJCwkQlO8DMAV6BAgKEBk&usg=AOvVaw3ytFnfJbM0c6Q9kcYk8Xsw


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> shhhh the Frienanciers are busy pondering some 3rd grade math that they have to call their financial professional to verify


"Cluck, cluck. Not gonna bet on the financial professional's answer, cuz I'm wrong. Cluck, cluck. I'm a chicken!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I, in fact, clearly wrote "current cash flow" in response to your post and you did not dispute it. Because you're full of BS.
> 
> And some assets produce 0 cash flow.
> 
> ...


What does “current” cash flow mean to you?  You frienanciers crack ne up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> "Cluck, cluck. Not gonna bet on the financial professional's answer, cuz I'm wrong. Cluck, cluck. I'm a chicken!"


You guys obviously don’t know any financial professionals.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It doesn't matter how much I "can" sell them for, if I don't sell them. Absent a sale there is 0 cash flow - yet I still have assets - and they are, to be clear, assets.
> 
> If I pass them to my heirs, and never sell them, they were still always assets.
> 
> You don't understand, clearly. But it doesn't change the facts of the situation.


Only a Frienancier would say It doesn’t matter how much I “can”sell them for.  That kinda blows up the whole equity thing in your house and the value that you pass on to heirs.  They’re assets and your “current” income needs are not the current need$ of the masses.  Hence the fluctuating markets.  Fries U!! What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> In the words of the immoral Racist Joe, Iz you is...
> 
> Coward.


Frienanciers get emotional when they have to call a professional to make their point and can’t point to a single real world example of a “successful” company that doesn’t produce a ROA.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only a Frienancier would say It doesn’t matter how much I “can”sell them for.  That kinda blows up the whole equity thing in your house and the value that you pass on to heirs.  They’re assets and your “current” income needs are not the current need$ of the masses.  Hence the fluctuating markets.  Fries U!! What a deal.


"Cluck cluck," said the chicken. "Just don't make me bet on anything I say. I'm chicken!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> "Cluck cluck," said the chicken. "Just don't make me bet on anything I say. I'm chicken!"


Cluck, Cluck said the Frienanciers.  Just don’t make me bet on anything that I can’t call a financial professional to confirm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Cluck, Cluck said the Frienanciers. “We only bet with dumb guys who don’t know what they’re talking about....or does he?  Maybe we should call a financial professional?  Kek!! Fries U!  What a deal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> "This is MAGA country"
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/empire-actor-jussie-smollet-possible-hate-crime_us_5c507c46e4b0f43e410b4a27


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


This really is fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Daily Beast: New England Patriots 'Preferred Team of White Nationalists'
52 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/02/03/daily-beast-new-england-patriots-preferred-team-of-white-nationalists/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjk8_C2gKDgAhVMCTQIHeRPBUsQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw3sLXP5djXdkTVLtDOAMIsX&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> This really is fake news.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

'UNFORGIVABLE!': Trump Slams Embattled Democrat Governor Ralph Northam
 
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42987/unforgivable-trump-slams-embattled-democrat-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Trump: Pelosi ‘Wants Open Borders’ And ‘Doesn’t Mind Human Trafficking’
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/03/trump-negotiating-nancy-pelosi&ved=2ahUKEwifvOWro6DgAhUOPa0KHZ4wD80QlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw2BqLQ9XtTw9wVzbObwHda0


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

espola said:


> This really is fake news.


Don't tell the plumber he wants to believe so bad it hurts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump: Pelosi ‘Wants Open Borders’ And ‘Doesn’t Mind Human Trafficking’
> View attachment 3916
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/03/trump-negotiating-nancy-pelosi&ved=2ahUKEwifvOWro6DgAhUOPa0KHZ4wD80QlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw2BqLQ9XtTw9wVzbObwHda0


Interviewer, " . . . but she offered over a billion for border security?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Interviewer, " . . . but she offered over a billion for border security?"


We will see soon enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will see soon enough.


t doesn't want this to end in a deal. The "wall" is simply a political exercise he hopes to use going into 2020 . . . it keeps fools like you all pumped up.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't tell the plumber he wants to believe so bad it hurts.


He is the only t supporter posting here who I believe is actually sincere and not just a troll.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t doesn't want this to end in a deal. The "wall" is simply a political exercise he hopes to use going into 2020 . . . it keeps fools like you all pumped up.


So, are we still broken up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Interviewer, " . . . but she offered over a billion for border security?"


How much over a billion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t doesn't want this to end in a deal. The "wall" is simply a political exercise he hopes to use going into 2020 . . . it keeps fools like you all pumped up.


Drive by fool.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Frienanciers get emotional when they have to call a professional to make their point and can’t point to a single real world example of a “successful” company that doesn’t produce a ROA.


Maybe by "cash flow" you meant "champagne flow..." Hmmm, oh I remember, these guys are "renting out" their art at 100k a pop. Some economics Jeanious tole me, otherwise this art and the boat couldn't be assets - remember!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-03/art-on-the-superyachts-beware-of-wine-corks-and-unruly-children?utm_medium=social&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=business&utm_source=twitter

You are persistently dumb, I'll give that.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Maybe by "cash flow" you meant "champagne flow..." Hmmm, oh I remember, these guys are "renting out" their art at 100k a pop. Some economics Jeanious tole me, otherwise this art and the boat couldn't be assets - remember!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-03/art-on-the-superyachts-beware-of-wine-corks-and-unruly-children?utm_medium=social&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=business&utm_source=twitter
> 
> You are persistently dumb, I'll give that.


“Cluck cluck,” said Iz the chicken. “I think rich people must rent out their valuable assets. But I wouldn’t bet on it! I’m chicken!”


----------



## Friesland (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cluck, Cluck said the Frienanciers. “We only bet with dumb guys who don’t know what they’re talking about....or does he?  Maybe we should call a financial professional?  Kek!! Fries U!  What a deal?


We still got that bet then?

Iz claim: Anything whose "function" isn't cash flow is not an asset.

Is that still your claim? Or are you "evolving..." Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 3, 2019)

Little gondolas row from yacht to yacht, collecting Warhols for the "art rental party" everyone throws all over Murica...

Kek.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Maybe by "cash flow" you meant "champagne flow..." Hmmm, oh I remember, these guys are "renting out" their art at 100k a pop. Some economics Jeanious tole me, otherwise this art and the boat couldn't be assets - remember!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-03/art-on-the-superyachts-beware-of-wine-corks-and-unruly-children?utm_medium=social&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=business&utm_source=twitter
> 
> You are persistently dumb, I'll give that.


No wonder you need a financial professional.  Fries U! What a deal !


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Iz the chicken. “I think rich people must rent out their valuable assets. But I wouldn’t bet on it! I’m chicken!”


Maybe I can use your financial professional to help me with my chickeness.  Kek!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We still got that bet then?
> 
> Iz claim: Anything whose "function" isn't cash flow is not an asset.
> 
> Is that still your claim? Or are you "evolving..." Kek.


So I post the ROA equation weeks ago and I’m the one evolving?  You frienanciers really do need a professional.  See why the books are important?  Probably not.  Your uncle said you were a frienancial nuisance.  Probably the frienancial company you keep.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

“Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Not betting. Everything I say is wrong. Why would I bet? Chicken and wrong, but poor!”


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard.


*Ah a bitter Rodent....with a soiled post.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "In the future..." Kek. NOW you come round when the rubber is about to hit the road.
> 
> You're a liar and con. But you're amusing.
> 
> ...



*Adam Schiff for Brains is seeking a " New " very dishonest commentary origin....*
*Your continuous diarrheatribe appears to fit the bill quite well, apply on his Government funded website....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Not betting. Everything I say is wrong. Why would I bet? Chicken and wrong, but poor!”


Cluck, Cluck I’m Fries Chicken and everything IZ says is wrong but I have to call my financial professional to be sure.  Kek!  I’m too chicken to learn.  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cluck, Cluck I’m Fries Chicken and everything IZ says is wrong but I have to call my financial professional to be sure.  Kek!  I’m too chicken to learn.  What a deal!!


“Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Please don’t make me bet. I’m wrong and I’m chicken!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck,” said Chicken Iz. “Please don’t make me bet. I’m wrong and I’m chicken!”


Cluck, cluck, “My financial professional does all my thinking for me because I’m too chicken to do the ROA calculation myself.”  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cluck, cluck, “My financial professional does all my thinking for me because I’m too chicken to do the ROA calculation myself.”  Fries U!  What a deal!


“Cluck,” said the Chicken Iz. “I am an idiot with a big mouth. If you ask me to bet on anything I ever say, I will decline. Why? Because I’m wrong, so why would I bet? Cluck cluck. I’m a chicken!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck,” said the Chicken Iz. “I am an idiot with a big mouth. If you ask me to bet on anything I ever say, I will decline. Why? Because I’m wrong, so why would I bet? Cluck cluck. I’m a chicken!”


Cluck, cluck my financial professional says to me “if this guy IZ is so dumb why would you call me???!!  Well he wonʻt take a bet ..... click.  Hello?” Kek!


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cluck, cluck my financial professional says to me “if this guy IZ is so dumb why would you call me???!!  Well he wonʻt take a bet ..... click.  Hello?” Kek!


“Cluck cluck. I talk a lot,” says Chicken Iz. “Just never ask me to bet. I won’t. I’m wrong all the time and I’m chicken!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “Cluck cluck. I talk a lot,” says Chicken Iz. “Just never ask me to bet. I won’t. I’m wrong all the time and I’m chicken!”


Cluck cluck. I talk a lot,” says Chicken IZ “Just never ask me to bet. I won’t. I’m wrong all the time and I’m chicken!  But I, messy, have to call my financial professional because Iʻm too chicken to  do the ROA equation myself because it will show that all assets contribute to ROA”. Kek!  What a deal.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So I post the ROA equation weeks ago and I’m the one evolving?  You frienanciers really do need a professional.  See why the books are important?  Probably not.  Your uncle said you were a frienancial nuisance.  Probably the frienancial company you keep.


So my mom wrote today to say she's cleaning out the attic and wonders if I want my coin collection. I told her "no." I was planning to pass it on to my kids with my other assets, but now I know it's not my asset because Iz told me there is no cash flow. 

Jeanious.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 3, 2019)

Question of the day: Is a patent an asset?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So my mom wrote today to say she's cleaning out the attic and wonders if I want my coin collection. I told her "no." I was planning to pass it on to my kids with my other assets, but now I know it's not my asset because Iz told me there is no cash flow.
> 
> Jeanious.


Your uncle was telling me that your mom was worried about how you didnʻt know the books well enough to know asset allocation and ROA calculation.  Kek!


----------



## Friesland (Feb 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your uncle was telling me that your mom was worried about how you didnʻt know the books well enough to know asset allocation and ROA calculation.  Kek!


Funny cause my mom was asking how that idiot Iz did an ROA on his own assets, including his house, gold in his safe deposit box, art on his yacht and his coin collection and I told her not to be silly, Iz doesn't own that stuff, he can't even afford his health insurance payments...

Oh wait, we forgot health insurance is "illegal" and "doesn't exist." Kek.

Now, why don't you do an ROA on your "assets" for us - but if you were ever lucky enough to buy a house would you ledger it under your assets or under the banks?

Enquiring minds want to know... kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder you need a financial professional.  Fries U! What a deal !


And now, the President of Fries U OAC.

FEBRUARY 4, 2019
*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s wet dream*
By Taylor Day
In the land of make-believe where Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez lives, she believes that enacting a 70% tax rate on America’s wealthiest would help offset the phenomenal cost of her Green New Deal which she claims will turn the country into an oasis with no more carbon emissions.  In reality, the congressional freshman has no idea how the simplest mathematics work.

There are 540 billionaires that live in America.  The combined wealth among them amounts to $2.4 trillion.  Even if she were able to fulfill her fantasy and assemble a Stasi-force that could seize all of their assets and leave the bourgeois Americans destitute, she wouldn’t have enough money to run the government for eight months.

America doesn’t have a problem with the wealthy “not paying their fair share” as proponents of her wild tax proposal claim.  The top 10% of U.S. taxpayers pay over 70% of all federal taxes.  And those at the very top, the “1%” account for the largest share of individual paid taxes, more than the bottom 90% combined.  They are already paying their fair share… and then some.

Maybe supporters of the Green New Deal could recognize that the U.S. has a spending problem.  Sandy O’s proposal is to spend more than $700bn a year on lowering carbon emissions and renewable energy sources.  She’s hoping to offset this by taxing billionaires to death and cutting the defense spending in half.  Basically, she is willing to compromise the safety and security of every citizen to see her utopian desires made real.

She’s not just risking American lives, either.  Cutting defense spending also cuts America’s reach around the world.  For example, when the U.S. issues sanctions on other countries, they are punishments for gross behaviors by a sovereign nation, like humanitarian violations or beginning wars without provocation.

They are only effective because the U.S. has the world’s greatest military capable of enforcing them.  Halving our military defense budget would mean that these other countries would be more likely to consider risking the repercussions of ignoring American sanctions because for the first time, they might be able to match U.S. military spending.

This balancing of world powers would have devastating effects at home and with American allies.  A huge chunk of DoD spending goes toward new technology development which keeps the United States always ahead of threats from enemies and the enemies of our global partners.  If they don’t feel secure, they may seek different defense alliances, further weakening America both militarily and economically.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/02/04/nfl-pushes-social-justice-message-super-bowl-rejecting-pro-american-commercial/
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/02/04/nfl-pushes-social-justice-message-super-bowl-rejecting-pro-american-commercial/


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

I


Friesland said:


> Funny cause my mom was asking how that idiot Iz did an ROA on his own assets, including his house, gold in his safe deposit box, art on his yacht and his coin collection and I told her not to be silly, Iz doesn't own that stuff, he can't even afford his health insurance payments...
> 
> Oh wait, we forgot health insurance is "illegal" and "doesn't exist." Kek.
> 
> ...


I’m from LA so I meet phonies like Iz every week. Takes a well-honed antenna and just a couple of questions to find out they are blowhards and phonies who have nothing. But they have just enough of a rap that, if you don’t scratch too deeply, gets over on people. This guy basically is in a cubicle but talks about fancy stuff...doesn’t take long to know he doesn’t know what he’s talking about. It’s all cut n paste from weird shit he reads.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And now, the President of Fries U OAC.
> 
> FEBRUARY 4, 2019
> *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s wet dream*
> ...


This is all crazy talk, you know that, right? Take a look back at when the US had 70% tax rates and who was taxed “to death.” And you know that income has very little to do with the wealth of a billionaire, so paying that tax is relatively negligible. 

We’ve always had a “spending problem.” Republicans make it worse, Democrats make it better. Republicans spend the same amount and never want to pay for it. It’s usually war-related. And yes, the entitlement state has grown. 
Republicans spout this BS like the quest for climate-saving renewable energy spending is going to bankrupt us and make us weak, which is a hysterical lie. 
And any idiot who says “Venezuela” when talking about the good ol’ USA is a hysterical liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I
> 
> I’m from LA so I meet phonies like Iz every week. Takes a well-honed antenna and just a couple of questions to find out they are blowhards and phonies who have nothing. But they have just enough of a rap that, if you don’t scratch too deeply, gets over on people. This guy basically is in a cubicle but talks about fancy stuff...doesn’t take long to know he doesn’t know what he’s talking about. It’s all cut n paste from weird shit he reads.


Was your well-honed antenna broken in the lead up to 11-2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> This is all crazy talk, you know that, right? Take a look back at when the US had 70% tax rates and who was taxed “to death.” And you know that income has very little to do with the wealth of a billionaire, so paying that tax is relatively negligible.
> 
> We’ve always had a “spending problem.” Republicans make it worse, Democrats make it better. Republicans spend the same amount and never want to pay for it. It’s usually war-related. And yes, the entitlement state has grown.
> Republicans spout this BS like the quest for climate-saving renewable energy spending is going to bankrupt us and make us weak, which is a hysterical lie.
> And any idiot who says “Venezuela” when talking about the good ol’ USA is a hysterical liar.


You only need to listen to your potential leaders.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was your well-honed antenna broken in the lead up to 11-2016?


Nope, but it was obvious that I, like the great majority of all of us her in So Cal and the majority of voters in the country, were stuck with HRC and it didn’t take antenna to tell us about Trump.
Trump is not a phony who pretends he’s something he’s not. He’s just a total asshole straight up.
One thing I finally figured out is how little he really cares about experience or advisers in the system. He goes straight to his fans with twitter and from Ann coulter and mark levin and rush Limbaugh and Fox, etc., so he’s avoiding the DC “trap” that way and it’s very effective for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

“Build That Wall” Cookie Maker “Unapologizes”, Begins Re-Selling Them By The Dozen


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*YouTube Looking to Remove the Dislike Button After Social Justice Ads Get Disliked Into Oblivion*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*NFL Pushes Social Justice Message During Super Bowl After Rejecting Pro-America Commercial*
Brandon Morse


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NFL Pushes Social Justice Message During Super Bowl After Rejecting Pro-America Commercial*
> Brandon Morse


I don’t understand the headline. Isn’t social justice pro-America? Declaration of Independence is a social justice document. So is the Constitution.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> And any idiot who says “Venezuela” when talking about the good ol’ USA is a hysterical liar.


Venezuela


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t understand the headline. Isn’t social justice pro-America? Declaration of Independence is a social justice document. So is the Constitution.


Yes, but mostly for white male Protestant property owners, with compromises designed to include slave owners.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, but mostly for white male Protestant property owners, with compromises designed to include slave owners.


Go on...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Funny cause my mom was asking how that idiot Iz did an ROA on his own assets, including his house, gold in his safe deposit box, art on his yacht and his coin collection and I told her not to be silly, Iz doesn't own that stuff, he can't even afford his health insurance payments...
> 
> Oh wait, we forgot health insurance is "illegal" and "doesn't exist." Kek.
> 
> ...


I would let the bank do their own books. 

ROA: 13%

Net Income = 28k
Total average assets: 210k (not including home.  It's a liability on my balance sheet and an expense on the income statement)

Does Fries U teach insurance?  Or do you need to call your financial  professional? 

Tell your mom that I work for your uncle, who is obviously the smarter of the two, and I share the cost of health care with him as a part of my compensation package for our Caterpillar leasing business.

We are thinking about supporting Howard Schultz in 2020 so the Democrats will have someone other than the Russians to blame for their incompetent leadership.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Go on...


Is this something you never heard before?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Yes, but mostly for white male Protestant property owners, with compromises designed to include slave owners.


You mean the Constitution wasn’t written with Poibelly Iz in mind?


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You mean the Constitution wasn’t written with Poibelly Iz in mind?


When the Kingdom of Hawaii was overthrown, the Hawaiian Republic constitution was written so that native Hawaiians were essentially disenfranchised.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I
> 
> I’m from LA so I meet phonies like Iz every week. Takes a well-honed antenna and just a couple of questions to find out they are blowhards and phonies who have nothing. But they have just enough of a rap that, if you don’t scratch too deeply, gets over on people. This guy basically is in a cubicle but talks about fancy stuff...doesn’t take long to know he doesn’t know what he’s talking about. It’s all cut n paste from weird shit he reads.


Reminds me of your explanation of collateralized debt.  Some of my weirdest readings.  I Love to cut and paste your cluelessness.  The diff between my "fancy talk" and your fancy talk is I actually know what I'm talking about.  You have yet to speak or understand basic financial stats.  That's why you're too chicken to bet without consulting a financial professional.  Those professionals love people like you.  Cluck, cluck


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

espola said:


> When the Kingdom of Hawaii was overthrown, the Hawaiian Republic constitution was written so that native Hawaiians were essentially disenfranchised.


Reminds of the creation of the Federal Reserve.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds of the creation of the Federal Reserve.


I have no idea why it would.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t understand the headline. Isn’t social justice pro-America? Declaration of Independence is a social justice document. So is the Constitution.


That is exactly why Trump beat Hillary's ass in 2016.
You people just don't get it.
Trump 2020.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of your explanation of collateralized debt.  Some of my weirdest readings.  I Love to cut and paste your cluelessness.  The diff between my "fancy talk" and your fancy talk is I actually know what I'm talking about.  You have yet to speak or understand basic financial stats.  That's why you're too chicken to bet without consulting a financial professional.  Those professionals love people like you.  Cluck, cluck


You know less than nothing, you’re clearly a broke-ass phony. Whenever we seek independent verification of your nonsense, you chicken out.  Nobody wonders why...you are in a fantasy land of your own creation, dreaming of high finance and secondary mortgage markets. We have shown you up by your fear of betting on every occasion. Whether it’s the question of if I’m “simulating” or the question of what is an asset, you chicken out. Phony.

You are used to speaking to idiots who think a simple conversation about a lien on a house or a UCC secured interest on a loan makes it some fancy “collateralized debt,” which is just a fancy way of referring to a secured loan. It’s how people by cars, phony, and if they don’t make the payment on the asset, it gets repossessed. You act like that is some great discovery of yours.

You’re a chicken shit and a phony and you’ve been exposed.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You mean the Constitution wasn’t written with Poibelly Iz in mind?





espola said:


> When the Kingdom of Hawaii was overthrown, the Hawaiian Republic constitution was written so that native Hawaiians were essentially disenfranchised.


Why wouldn’t those buddaheads be disenfranchised?  You’ve been to Hawaii. You’ve seen how slovenly the moke are.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You only need to listen to your potential leaders.


We don’t have a candidate to beat Trump...yet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Is this something you never heard before?


Not from you...please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You know less than nothing, you’re clearly a broke-ass phony. Whenever we seek independent verification of your nonsense, you chicken out.  Nobody wonders why...you are in a fantasy land of your own creation, dreaming of high finance and secondary mortgage markets. We have shown you up by your fear of betting on every occasion. Whether it’s the question of if I’m “simulating” or the question of what is an asset, you chicken out. Phony.
> 
> You are used to speaking to idiots who think a simple conversation about a lien on a house or a UCC secured interest on a loan makes it some fancy “collateralized debt,” which is just a fancy way of referring to a secured loan. It’s how people by cars, phony, and if they don’t make the payment on the asset, it gets repossessed. You act like that is some great discovery of yours.
> 
> You’re a chicken shit and a phony and you’ve been exposed.


I knew it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> We don’t have a candidate to beat Trump...yet.


Sure you do,

*POLL: Biden in lead...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

'Ouch!!' Gladys Knight gets a STANDING O after dropping a mic on Don Lemon's attempt to shame her for Nat'l Anthem at #SBLIII


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure you do,
> 
> *POLL: Biden in lead...*


He's not a candidate yet...but yes, that would be one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> He's not a candidate yet...but yes, that would be one.


He'll fit right in,


*Biden 1975 Flashback: Segregation Is Better for ‘Black Pride’*
620


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is exactly why Trump beat Hillary's ass in 2016.
> You people just don't get it.
> Trump 2020.


Maybe my 2 favorite things that show just how out of touch this administration is with real people are:  1. the Vice President won't be alone in a room with a woman, and 2. The Sec. of Agriculture, self-proclaimed billionaire Wilbur Ross, told the Federal employees who weren't getting paid to "get a loan."


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He'll fit right in,
> 
> 
> *Biden 1975 Flashback: Segregation Is Better for ‘Black Pride’*
> 620


He’ll be fine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I have no idea why it would.


Neither does he.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You know less than nothing, you’re clearly a broke-ass phony. Whenever we seek independent verification of your nonsense, you chicken out.  Nobody wonders why...you are in a fantasy land of your own creation, dreaming of high finance and secondary mortgage markets. We have shown you up by your fear of betting on every occasion. Whether it’s the question of if I’m “simulating” or the question of what is an asset, you chicken out. Phony.
> 
> You are used to speaking to idiots who think a simple conversation about a lien on a house or a UCC secured interest on a loan makes it some fancy “collateralized debt,” which is just a fancy way of referring to a secured loan. It’s how people by cars, phony, and if they don’t make the payment on the asset, it gets repossessed. You act like that is some great discovery of yours.
> 
> You’re a chicken shit and a phony and you’ve been exposed.


*A. You're upset that the Rams lost and there is a MAGA hat in New England's Locker.*
*B. You're upset that YOU have been exposed as the New/Old idiot of the Forum.*
*C. You're anger and hatred will subside after you start your new Semester.*
*D. Don't forget to spend some time researching Scientific facts regarding the false premise*
*surrounding your adopted Religion " Climate Change/Global Warming.....*

*Ta ta............*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> He’ll be fine.


*He won't when a compilation of groping photos all surface on one page *
*of a Major News Outlet.......*

*Now get to work on understanding the " False " premise that troubles you so.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> He’ll be fine.


It's not him I'm worried about.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

*Yuk............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not him I'm worried about.


Apparently compassion and genuine warmth confound you . . . you certainly will never see it from t or any of his family that's for sure. You can't buy and sell empathy so you , and t, have no use for it.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently compassion and genuine warmth confound you . . . you certainly will never see it from t or any of his family that's for sure. You can't buy and sell empathy so you , and t, have no use for it.


I know, right? There’s nothing wrong with anything in those photos.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

"What if ISIS resurges?" interviewer
"We will go back, we have really good cargo planes, we'll go back" t, showing his total lack of understanding military deployment and tactical staging.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

W


Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently compassion and genuine warmth confound you . . . you certainly will never see it from t or any of his family that's for sure. You can't buy and sell empathy so you , and t, have no use for it.


We'll just have crazy Joe watch your grandkids for the weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "What if ISIS resurges?" interviewer
> "We will go back, we have really good cargo planes, we'll go back" t, showing his total lack of understanding military deployment and tactical staging.


I am sure you know more than President Trump about the welfare of the nation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

. . . and meanwhile back at the southern border refugee interment camps (read: cages) it seems the federal government (read: t admin) has admitted that the separation they caused between parents and children desperately seeking a better life may remain a permanent situation. But then again t has mentioned Andrew "Trail of Tears" Jackson as a great president. Now t has his "Trail of Tears" moment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you know more than President Trump about the welfare of the nation.


You seem to have continued comprehension issues, amongst others. t is an idiot and everyone, except other idiots, knows that.


----------



## Booter (Feb 4, 2019)

Trump’s ‘Great Memory’ Fails As He Repeatedly Forgets Names In New Supercut

Funny video of a man with no self-dignity.  Words come out of his mouth, he makes a fool of himself and he doesn't care - he's a real fool's fool.


https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-forgetting-names-video_us_5c57dab0e4b00187b552391b


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have continued comprehension issues, amongst others. t is an idiot and everyone, except other idiots, knows that.


Hey, I am sorry, it won't happen again, but when I look down at you and those baby blues I just lose all control, sorry, I promise to show more self control the next time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and meanwhile back at the southern border refugee interment camps (read: cages) it seems the federal government (read: t admin) has admitted that the separation they caused between parents and children desperately seeking a better life may remain a permanent situation. But then again t has mentioned Andrew "Trail of Tears" Jackson as a great president. Now t has his "Trail of Tears" moment.


Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.
More likely than not just more fake news though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.
> More likely than not just more fake news though.


Seeking amnesty is now a crime?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump’s ‘Great Memory’ Fails As He Repeatedly Forgets Names In New Supercut
> 
> Funny video of a man with no self-dignity.  Words come out of his mouth, he makes a fool of himself and he doesn't care - he's a real fool's fool.
> 
> ...


Hilarious and just the tip of the ignorance iceberg.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have continued comprehension issues, amongst others. t is an idiot and everyone, except other idiots, knows that.


Speaking of idiots....
Of all the people to cast aspersions regarding "continued comprehension issues".....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seeking amnesty is now a crime?


Amnesty?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, I am sorry, it won't happen again, but when I look down at you and those baby blues I just lose all control, sorry, I promise to show more self control the next time.


You are just wrong all the time, all the time. No excuse for that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of idiots....
> Of all the people to cast aspersions regarding "continued comprehension issues".....


Funny how you, yourself cast aspersions with no proof . . . I quote the proof right off the page as easy as it gets, why can't you? . . . oh yeah, cuz you just make stuff up that isn't true so you can't prove it. It must be horrible being you, just a miserable, grumpy wretch.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump’s ‘Great Memory’ Fails As He Repeatedly Forgets Names In New Supercut
> 
> Funny video of a man with no self-dignity.  Words come out of his mouth, he makes a fool of himself and he doesn't care - he's a real fool's fool.
> 
> ...


Nothing so called “funny” about that so called fake news video. 

As a native son of Pleasure, Ca, I resent your insinuation our glorious President has a faulty memory.  It’s you people with faulty memory.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Any haphazardly typed search for “creepy executive branch photo” will give you any number of shots of creepy joe in compromising positions.  I don’t even have to check my result before posting.


Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not him I'm worried about.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Actually. I meant this photo


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently compassion and genuine warmth confound you . . . you certainly will never see it from t or any of his family that's for sure. You can't buy and sell empathy so you , and t, have no use for it.


*Sorry about his losses and choices of running mates....but..*

*Biden is one Creepy MF'r..*

*You are one cornfused old man Rodent .....that Crusty old man would NEVER get near any offspring *
*for any reason PERIOD....End of discussion.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Any haphazardly typed search for “creepy executive branch photo” will give you any number of shots of creepy joe in compromising positions.  I don’t even have to check my result before posting.View attachment 3918



*Hey goofy poster who stole some Else's Avatar.....*
*Isn't the first pic of Trump and his daughter....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 245951, member: 1707"


. . . and meanwhile back at the southern border refugee interment camps (read: *OBAMA* cages)
*Those " Cages " were instituted under your Golden Child's administration...*

it seems the federal government (read: t admin) has admitted that the separation
they caused between parents and children desperately seeking a better life may
remain a permanent situation.
*Are you describing the Child sex trafficking going on at the Southern Border....*
*Why yes you are and you did not even realize it because YOUR POLITICAL PARTY*
*is complicit with what is going on at the California Southern Border...*

But then again t has mentioned Andrew "Trail of Tears" Jackson as a great president.
Now t has his "Trail of Tears" moment.
*See ....this is what happens when you don't finish your schooling and let others*
*do the " Thinking and Reasoning " for you....*
*Rodent ...go back and read your History, then try another analogy.*

*Hint: Start with Socialism as a Premise, then connect it the Latin Americas....*



/QUOTE


*Poor poor Rodent.....that nose of yours must hurt awfully bad.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*Identity Politics and Class Warfare Define Julian Castro 2020 Campaign…

…Mother Co-Founded La Raza, Active in Chicano separatist movements*

Perhaps it was fitting that in the moments that Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam first came under fire late last week for a yearbook photograph portraying two men in racially insensitive manners–one in blackface, the other donning Ku Klux Klan robes–former Housing and Urban Development (HUD) Secretary Julian Castro was the first 2020 Democrat hopeful to call on Northam to resign.

2,469


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*Resist we mutch!*
*
*
*Al Sharpton Accuses 'So Called' Super Bowl Fans of Racism*


*Al Sharpton Led His First Anti-Semitic Race-Riot In Crown ...*
https://www.truthrevolt.org/news/*al*-*sharpton*-led-his-first-anti...
*Al Sharpton* Led His First Anti-Semitic Race-Riot In Crown Heights, Twenty-Three Years Ago Today. ... 8.19.2014 . News. Jeff Dunetz . *Al Sharpton* wasn't always an unrepentant MSNBC star, advisor to president Obama, and first-in-line to agitate a racial situation anywhere in the country. ... *Sharpton* was out of *town* on the first night of the riot ...

Posted: Feb 04, 2019 11:00 AM
an accusatory address to the NFL and its fans on MSNBC's "Gotcha" segment.

Sharpton used this time to call out football fans for being racist because they didn't approve of black players kneeling for the National Anthem. The protest, instigated by former 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick in 2016, was a demonstration against police violence against black Americans.

"If you're insistent that freedom of speech is inviolent [?] and then deride black athletes of sitting out of patriotism's ritual harkening back to, oh, 2009, then you are exactly what Kaepernick was protesting," the reverend said, looking straight into the camera.

Sharpton then went on to call out the NFL itself for getting minority entertainers for the halftime show to "reassure the so-called fans after Jay-Z, Rihanna, Cardi B and others reportedly said no." The "others" Sharpton referred to apparently included P!nk, whose name was included with the other aforementioned performers on a screen behind Sharpton. The choice of halftime entertainment has been a sticking point for Sharpton, who had previously chided rapper Travis Scott for accepting to perform with Maroon 5.


Recommended
Northam's Former College Roommate Reveals Governor's Halloween Costume, But Misses One Thing 
Matt Vespa
Sharpton concluded his lecture with a strange attempt to relate to the audience he had just thrashed. "So, enjoy tonight's action," he said. "Get the chips and the salsa ready along with that excuse for your boss in the morning. But remember, if America is ever going to tackle injustice, it cannot continue to punt just because it's convenient


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Identity Politics and Class Warfare Define Julian Castro 2020 Campaign…*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/04/identity-politics-class-warfare-define-julian-castro-2020-campaign/*
> *…Mother Co-Founded La Raza, Active in Chicano separatist movements*
> 
> ...



*Just a " I Wonder " moment about two faced Democrat Julian Castro from TEXAS......*

*La Raza ( The Race ) is bad enough........*

*And then how about the comic books that conditioned *
*the youth of Mexico for decades and are still being distributed....*

*Will he call on MEXICO to stop the distribution of the below old *
*copies of MEMIN PINGUIN that are to this day being sold on E-Bay*
*out of Plano, Texas....and elsewhere...*
*These were sold in Walmarts until someone FINALLY called it for what it was/is....*
*RACIST....*













*Talk about hypocrisy ....Castro needs to address*
*many, many issues being smuggled into America....*
*Starting with this preconditioning of Latin American youth....*
*The above comics are just one of a multitude of subjects sold in*
*Mexico.....*
*And then address the Child Sex Trafficking coming across the *
*Southern Border and being disguised as just relatives bringing*
*across a poor displaced child....*
*IT IS HORRENDOUS AND THE MEDIA WILL NOT EXPOSE THE
TRUE SOURCES....................*


*Julian Castro is a Hypocrite to the Nth degree !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

* Ocasio-Cortez invites the woman who cornered GOP Sen. Flake as her guest to State of the Union *
*
I am pretty sure the only man more cowardly than flake in fries.




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You know less than nothing, you’re clearly a broke-ass phony. Whenever we seek independent verification of your nonsense, you chicken out.  Nobody wonders why...you are in a fantasy land of your own creation, dreaming of high finance and secondary mortgage markets. We have shown you up by your fear of betting on every occasion. Whether it’s the question of if I’m “simulating” or the question of what is an asset, you chicken out. Phony.
> 
> You are used to speaking to idiots who think a simple conversation about a lien on a house or a UCC secured interest on a loan makes it some fancy “collateralized debt,” which is just a fancy way of referring to a secured loan. It’s how people by cars, phony, and if they don’t make the payment on the asset, it gets repossessed. You act like that is some great discovery of yours.
> 
> You’re a chicken shit and a phony and you’ve been exposed.


Kek!  I love it when you go full emotional nutter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seeking amnesty is now a crime?


A little truth  there? I know that is the goal, but I believe asylum is the word you were looking for.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek!  I love it when you go full emotional nutter.


I'm actually happy. Now that you've been exposed, you will only bother those couple of idiots who read all the wrong shit you say. It's good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm actually happy. Now that you've been exposed, you will only bother those couple of idiots who read all the wrong shit you say. It's good.


Fries U!  Same deal!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> * Ocasio-Cortez invites the woman who cornered GOP Sen. Flake as her guest to State of the Union *
> *
> I am pretty sure the only man more cowardly than flake in fries.
> 
> ...


Have to agree there, Flake talked the talk but when it came time to vote he fell in line.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A little truth  there? I know that is the goal, but I believe asylum is the word you were looking for.


Probably.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have to agree there, Flake talked the talk but when it came time to vote he fell in line.


He could have lied.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm actually happy. Now that you've been exposed, you will only bother those couple of idiots who read all the wrong shit you say. It's good.


You are just exposing yourself to be an emotional little girl, I am glad you are happy, it's good. LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Rep. Tulsi Gabbard, D.-HI, speaks at a press conference on Capitol Hill on July 18, 2018.
Feb. 2, 2019, 7:03 AM ET
By Robert Windrem and Ben Popken

The Russian propaganda machine that tried to influence the 2016 U.S. election is now promoting the presidential aspirations of a controversial Hawaii Democrat who earlier this month declared her intention to run for president in 2020.

An NBC News analysis of the main English-language news sites employed by Russia in its 2016 election meddling shows Rep. Tulsi Gabbard of Hawaii, who is set to make her formal announcement Saturday, has become a favorite of the sites Moscow used when it interfered in 2016.



Several experts who track websites and social media linked to the Kremlin have also seen what they believe may be the first stirrings of an upcoming Russian campaign of support for Gabbard.

Since Gabbard announced her intention to run on Jan. 11, there have been at least 20 Gabbard stories on three major Moscow-based English-language websites affiliated with or supportive of the Russian government: RT, the Russian-owned TV outlet; Sputnik News, a radio outlet; and Russia Insider, a blog that experts say closely follows the Kremlin line. The CIA has called RT and Sputnik part of "Russia's state-run propaganda machine."


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just exposing yourself to be an emotional little girl, I am glad you are happy, it's good. LoL


So happy. My emotions are not at all the point, but I understand why you don’t want to discuss the point. 
Your emotion is embarrassment. I understand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He could have lied.


That's the PC way to see it, I say be did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> So happy. My emotions are not at all the point, but I understand why you don’t want to discuss the point.
> Your emotion is embarrassment. I understand.


Iz has your number, understand that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, what do you know! It turns out that amateur economist Donald J. Trump knows more about sound monetary policy than Fed chairman Jerome Powell and his team of hundreds of Ph.D. economists.


ked-amp":true,"hidden-mutation-observer":true,"expAdsenseCanonical":false,"canary":false,"expAdsenseUnconditionedCanonical":false,"amp-story-v1":true,"ad-type-custom":true,"linker-form":true,"no-sync-xhr-in-ads":true,"a4aProfilingRate":false,"version-locking":true,"scroll-height-bounce":false,"amp-sidebar toolbar":true,"amp-auto-ads-adsense-holdout":false,"amp-list-resizable-children":true,"as-use-attr-for-format":false,"amp-auto-ads-adsense-responsive":false,"font-display-swap":true,"amp-ima-video":true,"amp-playbuzz":true,"amp-auto-ads":true,"pump-early-frame":true,"amp-date-picker":true,"inabox-rov":true,"amp-access-iframe":true,"a4aFastFetchAdSenseLaunched":false,"amp-list-viewport-resize":false,"doubleclickSraExp":false,"amp-apester-media":true,"doubleclickSraReportExcludedBlock":false,"amp-live-list-sorting":true,"linker-meta-opt-in":true,"ampdoc-closest":false,"amp-story-responsive-units":true,"scroll-height-minheight":false,"user-error-reporting":true,"expAdsenseA4A":false,"a4aFastFetchDoubleclickLaunched":false,"no-initial-intersection":true,"sandbox-ads":true},"sentinel":"1-19936094473701345627"}}" height="250" width="300" data-amp-3p-sentinel="1-19936094473701345627" allow="sync-xhr 'none';" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="" allowtransparency="" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" sandbox="allow-top-navigation-by-user-activation allow-popups-to-escape-sandbox allow-forms allow-modals allow-pointer-lock allow-popups allow-same-origin allow-scripts" class="i-amphtml-fill-content" id="google_ads_iframe_2" style="margin: auto; display: block; height: 250px; max-height: 100%; max-width: 100%; min-height: 0px; min-width: 0px; width: 300px; transform: translate(-50%, -50%); top: 0px; left: 0px; position: absolute; bottom: 0px; right: 0px; border-width: 0px !important; border-style: initial !important; padding: 0px !important;">[/iframe]
Call it street smarts or call it business moxie, but Trump was dead right when he attacked the Fed, first in September and then even more savagely after the Fed's Christmas Eve rate hike massacre, which closed the day on a 650-point crash in the Dow Jones Industrial Average. More than 500 points of that blood spillage occurring while Powell was making his economically hapless rate hike announcement.

The political left and the media rallied around the Fed's actions and could hardly have been more disdainful of the president on this issue. They seemed to want the economy to falter so as to discredit Trump's policies.

The New York Times and others scolded: How dare Trump attack the economic oracles at the Temple? The left has acted as if Powell has some kind of divine infallibility -- as if he were the pope.

But of course, we learned with the $4 trillion meltdown in the stock market that the Fed is not just fallible, but has lost its grip on the steering wheel.

Fortunately, this week, the Fed put its tail between its legs, and, as The Wall Street Journal put it, issued its "apology" by signaling to financial markets that no more rate hikes are likely this year. The retreat by the Fed began shortly after Christmas and -- eureka -- markets are healthy again (though still rightly skittish about the China trade war). After the Fed started backing off the threat of even tighter money in 2019, commodity prices pulled out of their dangerous deflationary spiral.


From the time of the Fed's September rate hike through the end of December, general commodity prices -- lead, copper, silver, soybeans, wheat, etc. -- collapsed by nearly 13 percent. Then, in December, consumer prices fell by 0.1 percent. The only logical reason for the Fed to raise interest rates and/or sell off the assets on its balance sheet would be to fight inflation, but there was NO inflation at the time of their last two rate hike decisions.

The Fed should have been cutting rates, not raising them. But at least by calling off the dogs with their turnabout on future rate hikes, the Fed enabled commodity prices to rally -- although they are still too low.

Unfortunately, the Fed severely damaged its credibility with the financial markets and the voters via its acts of economic malpractice late last year. The wild swings in the markets caused by the Fed are destabilizing and add risk and uncertainty. Jerome Powell's job is to dampen market volatility, not to stimulate it.

Trump saw the perils of excessively tight money before nearly anyone else. He said that the rate hikes were colliding with his pro-growth tax cut and deregulatory policies and thus preventing the 3 to 4 percent growth that America wants and deserves. The Trump growth agenda increased global demand for dollars at the very time the Fed started pulling back on dollar supply. This set in motion the destructive deflation of the last quarter of 2018 that left so many investors standing on the ledge. The Fed was responsible for the worst December for the stock market in 60 years.


What is doubly confounding about the Fed-inspired financial collapse is that mistakes like this are so easily avoided. The Fed could have simply adopted the rule that the two of us have been pushing, and targeted for stable commodity prices. This is the strategy that Paul Volcker employed in the early 1980s to break the back of hyperinflation. Had the Fed done this, the stock market collapse would have been avoided and the real economy wouldn't have been jolted.

Stock prices and the CRB index have been highly correlated. Stock values fell and then rose primarily in nominal terms, not in real terms (as gauged by the CRB Index).

The Fed can keep commodity prices stable by selling bonds when prices are rising and buying them when prices are falling. Investors were pleased when the Fed also pulled back on its "unwinding of the balance sheet," as this also stops the unwise yanking of dollar liquidity out of the market in a deflationary environment.

Many investors are looking at the Fed's recent policy switch toward stable money with an attitude of "better late than never." However, that isn't good enough. The Fed should hardly be congratulated for cleaning up its own mess. That's why we want a permanent change in Fed monetary policy that will ensure stable money. If the Fed does this, President Trump's other economic policies will continue to produce rapid growth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Hot Air
Lemon to legend: Aren’t you worried about losing your career for singing at the Super Bowl?
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/04/lemon-legend-arent-worried-losing-career-singing-super-bowl/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiLpc6czKTgAhWI94MKHfahCBEQlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw13hs_mi2DhVZtmnLVac-RX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Leftists hate the way we were
FEBRUARY 5, 2019
That's why the slogan "MAGA" triggers them so intensely.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/leftists_hate_the_way_we_were.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Roger Stone's lawyer offers proof CNN is in bed with FBI
FEBRUARY 5, 2019
Will the liberal media consider this news a bombshell?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/roger_stones_lawyer_offers_proof_cnn_is_in_bed_with_fbi.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the PC way to see it, I say be did.


Watch what they do, not what they say.  Didnʻt you see his whiskers twitch?


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz has your number, understand that.


You’re embarrassed, so that’s an approach you can take instead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re embarrassed, so that’s an approach you can take instead.


Do you have nightmares about what Iz does to you in here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, what do you know! It turns out that amateur economist Donald J. Trump knows more about sound monetary policy than Fed chairman Jerome Powell and his team of hundreds of Ph.D. economists.
> 
> 
> ked-amp":true,"hidden-mutation-observer":true,"expAdsenseCanonical":false,"canary":false,"expAdsenseUnconditionedCanonical":false,"amp-story-v1":true,"ad-type-custom":true,"linker-form":true,"no-sync-xhr-in-ads":true,"a4aProfilingRate":false,"version-locking":true,"scroll-height-bounce":false,"amp-sidebar toolbar":true,"amp-auto-ads-adsense-holdout":false,"amp-list-resizable-children":true,"as-use-attr-for-format":false,"amp-auto-ads-adsense-responsive":false,"font-display-swap":true,"amp-ima-video":true,"amp-playbuzz":true,"amp-auto-ads":true,"pump-early-frame":true,"amp-date-picker":true,"inabox-rov":true,"amp-access-iframe":true,"a4aFastFetchAdSenseLaunched":false,"amp-list-viewport-resize":false,"doubleclickSraExp":false,"amp-apester-media":true,"doubleclickSraReportExcludedBlock":false,"amp-live-list-sorting":true,"linker-meta-opt-in":true,"ampdoc-closest":false,"amp-story-responsive-units":true,"scroll-height-minheight":false,"user-error-reporting":true,"expAdsenseA4A":false,"a4aFastFetchDoubleclickLaunched":false,"no-initial-intersection":true,"sandbox-ads":true},"sentinel":"1-19936094473701345627"}}" height="250" width="300" data-amp-3p-sentinel="1-19936094473701345627" allow="sync-xhr 'none';" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="" allowtransparency="" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" sandbox="allow-top-navigation-by-user-activation allow-popups-to-escape-sandbox allow-forms allow-modals allow-pointer-lock allow-popups allow-same-origin allow-scripts" class="i-amphtml-fill-content" id="google_ads_iframe_2" style="margin: auto; display: block; height: 250px; max-height: 100%; max-width: 100%; min-height: 0px; min-width: 0px; width: 300px; transform: translate(-50%, -50%); top: 0px; left: 0px; position: absolute; bottom: 0px; right: 0px; border-width: 0px !important; border-style: initial !important; padding: 0px !important;">[/iframe]
> ...


The sought liquidity of the market is being undone not just by tighter money (increased interest rates) but by the Feds policy of paying interest on bank’s reserves and excess reserves. If we knew how much we paid to banks last year to hold reserves or excess reserves the yellow vest might come out.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you have nightmares about what Iz does to you in here?


Too bad you didn’t try to help him out earlier, I noticed.
  Now it’s too late.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Too bad you didn’t try to help him out earlier, I noticed.
> Now it’s too late.


You are the one that needs help, if this were a fight they would have stopped it long ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*Make Sure You Watch Tonight, He May Just Resign. 
LoL*






CALL FOR UNITY!
TRUMP APPROVAL 48%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?

*London: Children, Teenagers Behind Half of Knife Crime…*
266
*…33 Arrested over Historic Child Sex Abuse Allegations in Northern England*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

US News
*It appears former KKK Grand Wizard David Duke is back to supporting a Democrat for president *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*Ain't it great?


THE KAVANAUGH TREATMENT?
Fairfax sex assault accuser lawyers up with Blasey Ford’s attorney as fight looms


Virginia Lt. Gov. Justin Fairfax denies sexual assault 
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*The Democrats are Worried About RBG*
Wrongthink Radio


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*The left is sure having a bad year.






Wow — Ralph Abort-the-Baby-After-Birth Northam Refused to Shake His Black Political Opponent’s Hand
Alex Parker*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*This is kinds like deciding between the gays and the muslims.*
*LoL

Black vs women.

Too Funny.*

*Media in no hurry to believe accuser of Virginia Lt. Governor*
Jazz Shaw Feb 05, 2019 9:21 AM





Believe all women


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Advertisement * 

MAXINE MELTDOWN! Waters begs Americans to 'turn the television off' during State of Union... *


----------



## Friesland (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I would let the bank do their own books.
> 
> ROA: 13%
> 
> ...


Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*MYSTERY: No pictures from Ruth Bader Ginsburg 'public appearance'?*


Friesland said:


> Coward.


Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*Hilarious!*


*Ruth Bader Ginsburg Only Attends Democrat State Of The Union Speeches *
By Ashe Schow


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

What more would you expect from the confused one?


Entertainment
*MSNBC star Rachel Maddow accused of deceiving viewers by glossing over Trump Jr. blocked call reports*


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the one that needs help, if this were a fight they would have stopped it long ago.


I had to finish it. He chickened out, neither you nor anybody else could back him up and that was that.
You might play by different rules.
Where I’m from, you challenge somebody, they back down, everyone knows who won.
And that’s why you didn’t back him up. Now you’re late.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Fed Chief Powell Has B-day Dinner with Trump at WH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I had to finish it. He chickened out, neither you nor anybody else could back him up and that was that.
> You might play by different rules.
> Where I’m from, you challenge somebody, they back down, everyone knows who won.
> And that’s why you didn’t back him up. Now you’re late.


He was doing just fine all by himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

US News
*SPARTACUS II: Sen. Cory Booker just embarrassed himself — BIG TIME — at the Neomi Rao confirmation hearing*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

US News
*‘Just disgusting’! How can Ilhan Omar claim to stand against ‘hate or bigotry’ after this? [video*


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was doing just fine all by himself.


Yup. Chickened out. Had no backup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. Chickened out. Had no backup.


Hey, don't start picking on me because you got owned. Just keep trying.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm actually happy. Now that you've been exposed, you will only bother those couple of idiots who read all the wrong shit you say. It's good.


*ID = Forum Avatar = " Messy " Financail = Idiot

You have been exposed.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re embarrassed, so that’s an approach you can take instead.


*You are " Bare assed " on a forum....take a different approach.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *‘Just disgusting’! How can Ilhan Omar claim to stand against ‘hate or bigotry’ after this? [video*



*You know what is REALLY amazing...

The " Culture " on the left does NOT mix with the " Culture " on the right....

But Dems are just plain Stupid lately..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know what is REALLY amazing...
> 
> The " Culture " on the left does NOT mix with the " Culture " on the right....
> 
> But Dems are just plain Stupid lately..*


They are giving Trump an open goal for 2020.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, don't start picking on me because you got owned. Just keep trying.


Chiming in after the fact. He was challenged, he backed down, he had no backup and now the peanut gallery chimes in.
Feels good that I finally cost him all credibility.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Chiming in after the fact. He was challenged, he backed down, he had no backup and now the peanut gallery chimes in.
> Feels good that I finally cost him all credibility.


*How did YOU cost him ANY credibility......*

*You are the one who's lost ALL credibility.*

*" Messy " Financial go back thru your posts and review your *
*plunge into the implausible statements that destroy all of your*
*credibility......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Chiming in after the fact. He was challenged, he backed down, he had no backup and now the peanut gallery chimes in.
> Feels good that I finally cost him all credibility.


You need to quit smoking that Ca legal dope.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to quit smoking that Ca legal dope.


I swear I know what you mean. He was called out by a couple of guys as being a liar and a phony. They offered to prove it, he said “no.” Nobody supported him. He won!


----------



## Booter (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Believe all women


Shitstain, do you believe these women?

*List of Trump's accusers and their allegations of sexual misconduct*

At least 16 women have accused Donald Trump of varying inappropriate behavior, including allegations of sexual harassment or sexual assault, all coming forward with their accusations before or during his bid for the White House.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/list-trumps-accusers-allegations-sexual-misconduct/story?id=51956410


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I swear I know what you mean. He was called out by a couple of guys as being a liar and a phony. They offered to prove it, he said “no.” Nobody supported him. He won!


How is he a liar and a phony? Just because he doesn't believe what you say? A couple of guys? You, e, rat, Fries and booty?
Now that's funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> Shitstain, do you believe these women?
> 
> *List of Trump's accusers and their allegations of sexual misconduct*
> 
> ...


No, you people fucked that up with the false Kavanaugh thing.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I swear I know what you mean. He was called out by a couple of guys as being a liar and a phony. They offered to prove it, he said “no.” Nobody supported him. He won!



*Your local Hospital will attend to the damage you are inflicting upon yourself*
*with the repeated impacts of your poor face against the bano mirror.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> Shitstain, do you believe these women?
> 
> *List of Trump's accusers and their allegations of sexual misconduct*
> 
> ...


*Fairfax: On second thought, maybe my 2021 rival is spreading “smear” against me instead of Northam*
Ed Morrissey Feb 05, 2019 2:01 PM





Baier: Say, where are the “we believe her” Democrats and media figures now


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

BREAKING: Big Trump Win: Tax Cuts Trigger Exxon Mobil To Invest Whopping $10 Billion In America's Infrastructure


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*WATCH: Cory Booker Tries To Trap Judicial Nominee, Embarrasses Himsel*


By  Ryan Saavedra 
 @realsaavedra 
February 5, 2019
1k views
Sen. Cory Booker tried to trap President Donald Trump's nominee to replace Judge Brett Kavanaugh on the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals on Tuesday and ended up embarrassing himself.



Daily Wire TV



Cory Booker Could Become America's Third Bachelor President



















During the confirmation hearing, Booker pressed Neomi Rao over her stances on LGBT issues, specifically on whether she has ever hired any LGBT law clerks.

"Have you ever had any LGBTQ law clerks?" Booker asked.

"Senator, I've yet to be a judge," Rao responded. "I don't have law clerks."

Fox News noted that the "American Bar Association said Monday it has deemed Rao 'well-qualified' for the appeals court."


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is he a liar and a phony? Just because he doesn't believe what you say? A couple of guys? You, e, rat, Fries and booty?
> Now that's funny.


Isn’t that the whole point, or did you miss basically 100% of it? We sought to verify our respective views by betting and asking any expert of his choice. He declined, aka chickened out. Very simple to verify facts. It wasn’t a debate about opinions. He was afraid. We figured him out...you didn’t enter the discussion. Neither did anyone else who likes him...

I’m glad because I suspected all along that he was a know-nothing blowhard, who lives in fantasy.

The debate was sorta like me telling you that Hillary is really the president and explaining why. That stupid.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Cory Booker Tries To Trap Judicial Nominee, Embarrasses Himsel*
> 
> 
> By  Ryan Saavedra
> ...




*" Spartacus " is a complete Idiot........*

*How he got elected speaks volumes about the *
*citizens who elected him....*

*When challenged intellectually he falls back on *
*very subtle violent laced rhetoric....just watch how *
*he pushed back at Sen Ted Cruz after Cruz flat*
*called him out in front of the whole Judiciary*
*Committee....Quite telling.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Isn’t that the whole point, or did you miss basically 100% of it? We sought to verify our respective views by betting and asking any expert of his choice. He declined, aka chickened out. Very simple to verify facts. It wasn’t a debate about opinions. He was afraid. We figured him out...you didn’t enter the discussion. Neither did anyone else who likes him...
> 
> I’m glad because I suspected all along that he was a know-nothing blowhard, who lives in fantasy.
> 
> The debate was sorta like me telling you that Hillary is really the president and explaining why. That stupid.


What's not to like?
You are really invested in this, you got nothing on him.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's not to like?
> You are really invested in this, you got nothing on him.


Nothing. We're good. A guy comes on a blog like he knows anything, we back him off, all good. He's a phony. I knew it and it was fun to nail him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Chiming in after the fact. He was challenged, he backed down, he had no backup and now the peanut gallery chimes in.
> Feels good that I finally cost him all credibility.


He had credibility?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

t has the reverse Midas touch (despite all the god awful, tacky, gawdy gold paint he decorates with), everything he touches goes to shit and oh yeah, is under investigation. Most criminal POTUS EVER!


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing. We're good.
> *" Messy " is not good.*
> 
> A guy comes on a blog like he knows anything, *we* back him off, all good.
> ...


*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy ".....go home an study....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has the reverse Midas touch (despite all the god awful, tacky, gawdy gold paint he decorates with), everything he touches goes to shit and oh yeah, is under investigation. Most criminal POTUS EVER!



*How does it feel to be the Forums most prolific Liar that oozes jealousy n envy daily.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

_POLITICS _
02/05/2019 06:05 pm ET  *Updated* 1 hour ago
*Democrats Have Found Their Future, And It Looks Like Stacey Abrams*
*
Found her? How in the hell could you lose her?

*
The party’s last two State of the Union response selections went safe. Picking Abrams shows it has found a path forward.
 
By Kevin Robillard





Lawrence Bryant / Reuters
Many Democrats want campaigns in the future to strike a balance between turning out the party’s base and reaching out to the middle, as Stacey Abrams’ campaign did.






The Democratic Party’s picks to give responses to President Donald Trump’s first two addresses to Congress reflected the state of uncertainty the party found itself in. After giving the 2017 slot to then-72-year-old former Kentucky Gov. Steve Beshear — a backward-looking pick if there ever was one — they followed up with the selection of Massachusetts Rep. Joe Kennedy, best known for being the scion of the quintessential Democratic family.

Both speeches had their merits — Beshear’s, in particular, previewed the party’s relentless focus on health care during the midterm elections — but are mostly now remembered for the awkwardly lit diner where Beshear delivered his speech and for how wet Kennedy’s lips appeared.

Former Georgia gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams’ speech this year may also end up being remembered for something other than its content, if it’s remembered at all. (It has been years since the State of the Union — or the opposition party’s response — had an actual, measurable impact on American politics.) But Democratic leaders’ decision to have Abrams deliver the response shows the party isn’t quite as lost as it was in the months following Trump’s surprising victory over Hillary Clinton. The party, or at least its top operatives, now knows in what direction it wants to head, and it’s toward more candidates like Abrams.

Many Democrats now view Abrams’ campaign, which came up just short against Brian Kemp, a Trump acolyte, as a model for future candidates. The party, which spent much of 2017 and 2018 caught in a debate about whether it should focus on mobilizing young people and voters of color or winning over suburban voters who are disenchanted with Trump, views Abrams as proof it doesn’t need to be a choice.

Abrams, as a black woman who spent years courting donors to fund voter registration projects targeting people of color through her New Georgia Project, is often given the shorthand label of a progressive. But her 2018 campaign showed just as much dedication to reaching out to the middle as it did to firing up her party’s base.

As early as her primary against Stacey Evans, Abrams positioned herself as a candidate who could appeal across Georgia’s racial and urban-suburban-rural divides. In a 30-second ad titled “Guys Like Me,” a white union worker, speaking with a slight drawl, delivers his pitch for Abrams.

“She understands all of Georgia,” says Kenny Mullins, an official with a local International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers chapter. “She’s fighting against tax hikes that are going to hurt guys like me that get up at the crack of dawn to go and work long hours.”

Throughout the campaign, she continued reaching out to business groups and Republicans. In another spot, released in October, the Georgia Democratic Party noted she worked with the GOP and fought to stop “a massive tax hike on Georgians.”

“We can continue the progress we’ve made by building each other up, not tearing each other down,” Abrams says in the ad.

And none of her outreach to the center took away from her work to register and turn out minority and young voters who were more likely to support Democrats. At the same time, she largely avoided embracing left-wing policy priorities like “Medicare for all” and abolishing Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

“Her message was very open to everyone,” said Washington Gov. Jay Inslee, who chaired the Democratic Governors Association during Abrams’ run and funneled about $4.5 million to support her. “It was about economic opportunity. It wasn’t exotic or avant-garde.”

The result was sky-high turnout and a narrow loss in a state where Democrats had become accustomed to even highly sought-after recruits losing by substantial margins. (And Abrams’ result must be considered in light of Kemp’s influence as Georgia’s secretary of state on the election process. She has said that the election was “not free and fair” and that he enabled “the systemic dismantling of our democracy.”)

Her message went furthest in the state’s suburbs: According to The Atlanta Journal-Constitution, she won Cobb County, a populous suburb of Atlanta where former House Speaker Newt Gingrich began his political career, with 54 percent of the vote, four years after GOP then-Gov. Nathan Deal won it with 56 percent. In Gwinnett County, she garnered 57 percent of the vote, a massive spike from the 42 percent Democratic nominee Jason Carter got in the 2014 governor’s contest.

Her message was very open to everyone. It was about economic opportunity. It wasn’t exotic or avant-garde.Washington Gov. Jay Inslee, former chairman, Democratic Governors Association
Abrams’ bipartisan tendencies, which date back to her time in the state legislature, have long generated suspicion among some progressives, even as journalists have often painted her as part of the party’s left wing. But Abrams surpassed expectations in a way that Democratic candidates who ran more left-leaning campaigns — like Florida’s Andrew Gillum, Arizona’s David Garcia and Maryland’s Ben Jealous — weren’t able to.

Of course, her strategy isn’t easily replicated. Jealous and Garcia were hammered by millions of dollars in attack ads from the Republican Governors Association, leaving them with little chance of success. But Abrams, a favorite of both the Democratic small-dollar donor base and the party’s megadonors, had more than enough cash to invest in getting her message out, parrying GOP attacks and getting out her core voters.

Abrams wasn’t alone in this type of success. Other Democrats have pointed to Sen. Kyrsten Sinema, a more conservative Democrat, who used a similar strategy of investing big dollars in field and digital operations to turn out younger and more progressive voters while using television ads to reach across the aisle with messages focused on helping veterans and protecting Obamacare.

And now New York Sen. Chuck Schumer hopes he can persuade Abrams to join Sinema in Congress’ upper chamber. Schumer and Nevada Sen. Catherine Cortez Masto have met with Abrams, hoping to get her to challenge GOP Sen. David Perdue, a Trump favorite and former CEO who is running for a second term in 2020.

The ambitious Abrams, who famously used an Excel spreadsheet to plan out her life ― including a 2028 presidential run ― has always wanted to be governor of Georgia but isn’t ruling out a Senate bid. Her team is in nearly constant contact with EMILY’s List, which heavily backed her 2018 run. She has launched Fair Fight Georgia, a group that she said will “will pursue accountability in Georgia’s elections and integrity in the process of maintaining our voting rolls.” The group has already filed a major lawsuit against the state and aired a Super Bowl ad focused on voter rights.

Republicans, meanwhile, are acting as if she’s already a candidate. The Senate Leadership Fund, a super PAC run by allies of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, has sent out press releases calling Fair Fight a “political slush fund.” And the National Republican Senatorial Committee released a video attacking her before her State of the Union response.

But maybe Abrams is aiming a little higher. Fair Fight Georgia is hosting watch parties for her response, including a dozen in Georgia. It’s also hosting some in other states ― including in South Carolina, Iowa and New Hampshire. 2028 isn’t that far away


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Coward.


FriesChicken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

This is the best news I have read all day. So who is lying the black Governor to be or the black woman professor? This is getting better and better.

*News about Vanessa Tyson Scripps College*
bing.com/news
__
Vanessa Tyson: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

The message was shared by Adria Scharf: “This is Vanessa Tyson’s private post she gave permission to share the screenshot of her post she is a professor at Scripps College now. Heartbreaking.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> FriesChicken.


You really are getting to the ladies in here, they have finally lost it, again.
Play nice.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really are getting to the ladies in here, they have finally lost it, again.
> Play nice.


You don’t like it when we call your chicken friend a chicken?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> Lemon to legend: Aren’t you worried about losing your career for singing at the Super Bowl?
> View attachment 3923
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/04/lemon-legend-arent-worried-losing-career-singing-super-bowl/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiLpc6czKTgAhWI94MKHfahCBEQlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw13hs_mi2DhVZtmnLVac-RX


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t like it when we call your chicken friend a chicken?


Kek!  You Fries U grads are worse than Trump U grads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t like it when we call your chicken friend a chicken?


I am telling him to take it easy on you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I had to finish it. He chickened out, neither you nor anybody else could back him up and that was that.
> You might play by different rules.
> Where I’m from, you challenge somebody, they back down, everyone knows who won.
> And that’s why you didn’t back him up. Now you’re late.


How does a guy who doesnʻt know anything, is wrong about everything, is really dumb, get two Frienanciers to bet on what they think they know....but only if they can call a financial professional to tell them what it is they think they know, much less understand?  What a deal!!  You two Friesters crack me up!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am telling him to take it easy on you.


Iʻve been really nice to them.  Iʻve done nothing but help them.  I gave them equations and relatively simple answers.  Oh well.  Fries uncle has been really cool!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve been really nice to them.  Iʻve done nothing but help them.  I gave them equations and relatively simple answers.  Oh well.  Fries uncle has been really cool!


It's really nice that you have each other to tell lies to in some attempt to comfort one another from the cruel factual world. You certainly have fabricated a world all your own where you can be relevant and hopefully heal . . . a "Welcome to Marwen" kinda story of your own making.


----------



## messy (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's really nice that you have each other to tell lies to in some attempt to comfort one another from the cruel factual world. You certainly have fabricated a world all your own where you can be relevant and hopefully heal . . . a "Welcome to Marwen" kinda story of your own making.


Joe ain’t no dummy. He watched and watched as his hallucinatory buddy couldn’t stand up to making a wager on his delusions. Didn’t say squat.  None of em did. They’re smarter than he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve been really nice to them.  Iʻve done nothing but help them.  I gave them equations and relatively simple answers.  Oh well.  Fries uncle has been really cool!


You're a giver too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's really nice that you have each other to tell lies to in some attempt to comfort one another from the cruel factual world. You certainly have fabricated a world all your own where you can be relevant and hopefully heal . . . a "Welcome to Marwen" kinda story of your own making.


Itʻs really nice that Fries U grads have professionals to rely on when a dumb guy comes along.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe ain’t no dummy. He watched and watched as his hallucinatory buddy couldn’t stand up to making a wager on his delusions. Didn’t say squat.  None of em did. They’re smarter than he is.


Except youʻre not wagering.  Youʻre relying on someone else my egg laying friend.  You don’t want to really know because youʻre afraid that if you do the equation you lose.  Nobody buys an asset for it not to create cashflow at some point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're a giver too.


I had a good teacher.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing. We're good. A guy comes on a blog like he knows anything, we back him off, all good. He's a phony. I knew it and it was fun to nail him.


Kek!  I can just hear the finance guy on the phone laughing at you two poached Phrienancies.  “Wait what?  Just do the 3rd grade math giveʻum your ROA and you win!   No we canʻt do the math for you!  Or we could.  Thatʻll be $1000 consulting fee”. Kek!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Boy, Trump looks pretty presidential tonight, don't you think?
These libs look pretty pissed. No wonder stretch Pelosi didn't want him coming.
Too funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, Trump looks pretty presidential tonight, don't you think?
> These libs look pretty pissed. No wonder stretch Pelosi didn't want him coming.
> Too funny.


Gymʻs freakinʻ crowded!  Guess Maxine got through to these gym rats.  But I know one rat that did watch SOTU.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

"war and investigation"


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

It looked like t was claiming credit for the record-breaking number of women in Congress, which was the most honest statement in the whole speech.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

CNN: 59% Had 'Very Positive' View of Speech...
CBS POLL: 76% APPROVE OF SPEECH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

'Russian Interference' Didn't Happen
LEO GOLDSTEIN
So-called "Russian interference" was invented by the DNC, Hillary's campaign, and the Obama administration. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/russian_interference_didnt_happen.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Democrats Just Can't Stop Playing Their 'Woman Card'
VERONIKA KYRYLENKO
The left seems to be too stubborn to learn the lesson that it is not sex, race, or any other "minority" card that wins elections.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/democrats_just_cant_stop_playing_their_woman_card.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Donald Trump's SOTU: Shooting white-breasted ducks on a pond
FEBRUARY 6, 2019
I am ever so glad that I watched that speech.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/donald_trumps_sotu_shooting_whitebreasted_ducks_on_a_pond.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Trump's SOTU reveals the angry ladies of the left, especially the men.
FEBRUARY 6, 2019


A bunch of sour women sitting on their hands because the president doesn't want to kill full-term babies.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/trumps_sotu_reveals_the_angry_ladies_of_the_left.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> It looked like t was claiming credit for the record-breaking number of women in Congress, which was the most honest statement in the whole speech.


Democrat men couldn’t get the job done.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Russian Interference' Didn't Happen
> LEO GOLDSTEIN
> So-called "Russian interference" was invented by the DNC, Hillary's campaign, and the Obama administration.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/russian_interference_didnt_happen.html


Damn pesky votes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek!  I can just hear the finance guy on the phone laughing at you two poached Phrienancies.  “Wait what?  Just do the 3rd grade math giveʻum your ROA and you win!   No we canʻt do the math for you!  Or we could.  Thatʻll be $1000 consulting fee”. Kek!!


*Yarn | It's the difference between paper law and trial law. ~ A Few ...*

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/8848a04d-88e8-46c7-a1e5-750d24babe63

Similar
▶ 0:03
Dec 18, 2016
0. It's the _*difference between*_ paper _*law*_ and _*trial law*_. _*A Few Good Men*_ (1992) · Source video - Top ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

WE 'WILL NEVER BE SOCIALIST'
*President Trump vows to reject far-left economics in SOTU speech, as key Dems watch stone-faced*
**


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WE 'WILL NEVER BE SOCIALIST'
> *President Trump vows to reject far-left economics in SOTU speech, as key Dems watch stone-faced*
> **


Ah yes one of the many conspiracy theories brought up in t's horribly delivered speech, talk about low energy, disjointed and unaware of one topic ending and another beginning! 

Bernie looks to Northern Europe while you idiots keep screaming Venezuela.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's SOTU reveals the angry ladies of the left, especially the men.
> FEBRUARY 6, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


These angry women could not have better demonstrated who and what the Democratic Party is today. As many have observed, this is not the party of JFK. It is the party of Lenin, Stalin, and Hitler. Those women could not even stand to oppose late-term, post-birth abortion. As Planned Parenthood has been for years, these Democrat women are now in Hitler territory. Next they will be supporting the euthanasia of the elderly. Obamacare tried to do exactly that. That is the slippery slope they have willingly created for themselves. Trump's speech forced them to reveal their callous, murderous agenda for all to see.

It was a pathetic, un-American spectacle, those women. In the end, they are about one thing, one thing only: rage. *Rage at whom and what? Who knows? But it cannot be the country. Look at where they are, the success they've attained. Each of them is an example of the opportunity, freedom, and equality that only this nation provides, and still they are angry. They still want to abort fully formed infants, tax the rich into oblivion, and impose Venezuelan-style socialism on us all. 
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> These angry women could not have better demonstrated who and what the Democratic Party is today. As many have observed, this is not the party of JFK. It is the party of Lenin, Stalin, and Hitler. Those women could not even stand to oppose late-term, post-birth abortion. As Planned Parenthood has been for years, these Democrat women are now in Hitler territory. Next they will be supporting the euthanasia of the elderly. Obamacare tried to do exactly that. That is the slippery slope they have willingly created for themselves. Trump's speech forced them to reveal their callous, murderous agenda for all to see.
> 
> It was a pathetic, un-American spectacle, those women. In the end, they are about one thing, one thing only: rage. *Rage at whom and what? Who knows? But it cannot be the country. Look at where they are, the success they've attained. Each of them is an example of the opportunity, freedom, and equality that only this nation provides, and still they are angry. They still want to abort fully formed infants, tax the rich into oblivion, and impose Venezuelan-style socialism on us all. *


Ah yes, dizzy, one of the aforementioned idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*GREAT: Trade deficit narrows much more than expected...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*1,809 illegal crossing attempts a day...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

There are cunts and then there are cunts, stretch Pelosi is the latter,


BACKHANDED COMPLIMENT
*Nancy Pelosi praised by liberals for ‘exquisite shade’ of SOTU applause*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, dizzy, one of the aforementioned idiots.


I hate when you and Joe spat so early in the mornʻ.  Are you still wearing your white rage dress from last night?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes one of the many conspiracy theories brought up in t's horribly delivered speech, talk about low energy, disjointed and unaware of one topic ending and another beginning!
> 
> Bernie looks to Northern Europe while you idiots keep screaming Venezuela.


Speaking of idiots Duck, you are parroting the left's talking points almost verbatim...


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of idiots Duck, you are parroting the left's talking points almost verbatim...


I'm searching my memory for a time when you did not parrot the right's talking points almost verbatim.  Help me out here...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm searching my memory for a time when you did not parrot the right's talking points almost verbatim.  Help me out here...


Post 'em if you got 'em Magoo.
Take your time....
By the way conservative, is not the same as the right...but you should know that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes one of the many conspiracy theories brought up in t's horribly delivered speech, talk about low energy, disjointed and unaware of one topic ending and another beginning!
> 
> Bernie looks to Northern Europe while you idiots keep screaming Venezuela.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I hate when you and Joe spat so early in the mornʻ.  Are you still wearing your white rage dress from last night?


You should of saw the look on his face and his eyes bug out when I lost control, I just couldn't help myself, but I said I was sorry and I would not do it again.
He mad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em Magoo.
> Take your time....


Everything you post proves his point, extreme right wing fever swamp talking points and anger is all you ever post. You and nono are the worst, the others go human from time to time posting about gardens, BBQ, rifle purchases or something useful . . . all you have is piss and vinegar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should of saw the look on his face and his eyes bug out when I lost control, I just couldn't help myself, but I said I was sorry and I would not do it again.
> He mad.


Your real life must be a miserable one as you are always in here trying to escape it with a made up fantasy world all of your own making.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your real life must be a miserable one as you are always in here trying to escape it with a made up fantasy world all of your own making.


You are mad at everyone, just relax and take in Trump 2020.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em Magoo.
> Take your time....
> By the way conservative, is not the same as the right...but you should know that...


That's no help.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything you post proves his point, extreme right wing fever swamp talking points and anger is all you ever post. You and nono are the worst, the others go human from time to time posting about gardens, BBQ, rifle purchases or something useful . . . all you have is piss and vinegar.


There you go again with terms like "everything" which is a bald face lie due to your comprehension problems and ignorance.
Post anything ANYTHING that proves everything I post is extreme right wing...
I'll make it easy for you ratshit, simply post one (1) of my posts that proves your point.
Take your time Daffy...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*Covington Catholic teen sues 54 news outlets, lawmakers and celebrities...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> That's no help.


It's your story Magoo,  now cite something that proves your point.
Again take your time....you're looking for a post of mine that contains right wing rhetoric.
Perhaps get with Daffy as he has a plethora of extreme right wing rhetoric I've posted...
I can hardly wait...


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your story Magoo,  now cite something that proves your point.
> Again take your time....you're looking for a post of mine that contains right wing rhetoric.
> Perhaps get with Daffy as he has a plethora of extreme right wing rhetoric I've posted...
> I can hardly wait...


It appears you didn't understand what I asked for, so you just pushed the "angry rant" button.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t like it when we call your chicken friend a chicken?


*The Forum knows who the " Messy " chicken is.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you didn't understand what I asked for, so you just pushed the "angry rant" button.


*It appears you have a deep double standard...*

*You posted images and backed up those images with confirming *
*rhetoric that states YOU TOOK Golf Balls from the local Golf*
*Course near your residence while walking in the am in the past.*
*A multitude of Golf Balls which you proudly displayed in photos*
*you posted on this Forum, then you engaged in a conversation with another *
*poster on this forum regarding the sale and transportation of the *
*Stolen Golf Balls ....*

*This is just one incident of your Blatant Hypocrisy on this Forum that *
*has earned you the " Moniker " of Liar and Thief.*

*Then there is Filthy Filner.....*

*We won't even touch on the disgusting comments that were repulsive from *
*the deleted/hacked sites from two Forums ago....*

*Your moral compass is in need of a DEEP Cleaning.........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe ain’t no dummy. He watched and watched as his hallucinatory buddy couldn’t stand up to making a wager on his delusions. Didn’t say squat.  None of em did. They’re smarter than he is.



*Please elaborate with specific examples to support your blatantly false accusations.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It appears you have a deep double standard...*
> 
> *You posted images and backed up those images with confirming *
> *rhetoric that states YOU TOOK Golf Balls from the local Golf*
> ...


Do you possess any kind of thought process beyond displays of emotion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*About that statistic of “immigrants” committing fewer crimes than citizens*
Jazz Shaw Feb 06, 2019 1:31 PM
Top Pick





Non-urban legends


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*CBS/YouGov flash poll: Viewers overwhelmingly approved of Trump’s SOTU; ratings up too*
Ed Morrissey Feb 06, 2019 2:01 PM
Top Pick





Selection bias


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Please elaborate with specific examples to support your blatantly false accusations.....*


It is over, but if you want to pretend to help your friend from fantasyland, explain to me his “equation” and how it relates to the definition of an “asset.”  (Hint—it’s all nonsense cuz he’s cuckoo, but try).

And do it now, please.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Please elaborate with specific examples to support your blatantly false accusations.....*


Cat got your tongue? You can’t help out Chicken Iz?


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Please elaborate with specific examples to support your blatantly false accusations.....*


Hey Nono, want to help him out?
So no backup for Chicken Iz?
Not surprised...


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you possess any kind of thought process beyond displays of emotion?


I still don't get the "Filthy Filner" references.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It is over, but if you want to pretend to help your friend from fantasyland, explain to me his “equation” and how it relates to the definition of an “asset.”  (Hint—it’s all nonsense cuz he’s cuckoo, but try).
> 
> And do it now, please.


Are you still in simulation mode?


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Joe ain’t no dummy. He watched and watched as his hallucinatory buddy couldn’t stand up to making a wager on his delusions. Didn’t say squat. None of em did. They’re smarter than he is.



nononono said:


> *Please elaborate with specific examples to support your blatantly false accusations.....*


Hey nono, wanna help out here? Describe Chicken Iz's equation and its relationship to asset? Or maybe you don't, because you know it's cuckoo.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you still in simulation mode?


You neither, huh? Leaving Chicken Iz out to dry...can't say I blame you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You neither, huh? Leaving Chicken Iz out to dry...can't say I blame you.


How did you like that speech last night?


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you like that speech last night?


All over the map. Give it a 5.5. He’s so strong with his base that if he acts like that, he will get enough independents to win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> All over the map. Give it a 5.5. He’s so strong with his base that if he acts like that, he will get enough independents to win.


You people need to find someone fast and tamp down these radicals.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people need to find someone fast and tamp down these radicals.


Biden or Klobuchar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

So now we know what Mueller has.



*House intelligence chair announces sweeping investigation into Trump's finances and Russia*



















*JUST WATCHED*
*How Mueller is investigating the Russians*
More Videos ...
*MUST WATCH*




sent one transcript to Mueller in December after the special counsel's office requested Roger Stone's interview. Federal prosecutors accused Stone of lying to the committee in his seven-count indictment last month.
Schiff has said that he wanted to send the transcripts to Mueller for review to see whether any other witnesses who appeared before the committee committed perjury. The transcripts are likely to be transmitted by the end of the day, Schiff said.
In addition to the accusations against Stone, which he pleaded not guilty to last week, former Trump lawyer Michael Cohen pleaded guilty to lying to Congress in his 2017 testimony about how long discussions surrounding a Trump Tower Moscow project extended into the 2016 campaign.
When the committee was controlled by Republicans in the last Congress, Schiff tried to send the un-redacted transcripts to Mueller, but Republicans blocked his motion, arguing that Mueller had not requested them.
The other interviews that will now be sent to the special counsel include Trump's eldest son Donald Trump Jr., son-in-law Jared Kushner and senior campaign aides Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon and Hope Hicks. They also include numerous Obama administration officials and others in Trump's orbit who were interviewed during the committee's yearlong probe.
The committee already voted in November under former Chairman Devin Nunes, a California Republican, to make its interview transcripts public. But they are currently being reviewed for classified material by the Office of the Director of National Intelligence ahead of a public release.
Republicans on the committee, led by Nunes, made several motions on Wednesday that were rejected by Democrats.
They sought to immediately make public the committee's interview transcripts conducted in an unclassified setting, which includes most of the panel's Russia interviews. Nunes in a statement slammed an "unacceptable delay" in the executive branch's declassification process.
And Republicans sought to issue subpoenas to a dozen officials, including former FBI Director James Comey, according to Republican Rep. Chris Stewart of Utah.
Schiff said that the Democrats rejected the GOP motions because there was personally identifiable and some classified material contained in the unclassified transcripts, and the committee wouldn't issue subpoenas before offering to bring in witnesses voluntarily.
The Office of the Director of National Intelligence estimated that the transcripts would be ready for public release in May or June, Schiff said, and he hoped to speed up that process by releasing some of the transcripts that were already ready first.
The Republican motions underscored the role-reversal for Schiff and Nunes in the Democratic-led Congress when it comes to the Russia investigation: In the last Congress, Schiff made numerous requests for subpoenas and committee actions that were rejected by the Republican majority.

As he left the committee's secure spaces, Nunes was asked whether he voted to release the transcripts to Mueller. "You guys are an embarrassment to yourselves," Nunes responded.
_This story has been updated with additional developments Wednesday._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Biden or Klobuchar


Don't think biden has the nuts  to go against trump and I don't know the other one, so he is out of the race already.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you possess any kind of thought process beyond displays of emotion?


*It appears I have evoked a much anticipated emotional response from YOU to cover for the*
*conspiring YOU and Spola were engaged in regarding the Stolen Golf Balls.....*

*Process that.......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It is over, but if you want to pretend to help your friend from fantasyland, explain to me his “equation” and how it relates to the definition of an “asset.”  (Hint—it’s all nonsense cuz he’s cuckoo, but try).
> 
> And do it now, please.


*It's not over....because you are wrong.*

*Prove me wrong with facts.*

*And do it now......" Messy " Financial.*


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's not over....because you are wrong.*
> 
> *Prove me wrong with facts.*
> 
> *And do it now......" Messy " Financial.*


Can’t do the kooky nonsense equation that is supposed to have something to do with the definition of an asset when it doesn’t, huh? So you gave up on Chicken Shit Iz, too? You and Joe, both? Impressive friends he’s got...zero backup.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't think biden has the nuts  to go against trump and I don't know the other one, so he is out of the race already.


Biden might be the only one that actually does have the nuts...and Klobuchar is a she and she’s waiting in the wings. As is Joe. They’re letting the lefty weftys winnow themselves out.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Can’t do the kooky nonsense equation that is supposed to have something to do with the definition of an asset when it doesn’t, huh? So you gave up on Chicken Shit Iz, too? You and Joe, both? Impressive friends he’s got...zero backup.


*You like to be toyed with don't you........*

*Where's your facts " Messy " Financial....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Biden might be the only one that actually does have the nuts...and Klobuchar is a she and she’s waiting in the wings. As is Joe. They’re letting the lefty weftys winnow themselves out.


*Glad you exposed where your morals are......*


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You like to be toyed with don't you........*
> 
> *Where's your facts " Messy " Financial....*


You don’t understand his equation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Can’t do the kooky nonsense equation that is supposed to have something to do with the definition of an asset when it doesn’t, huh? So you gave up on Chicken Shit Iz, too? You and Joe, both? Impressive friends he’s got...zero backup.


I think is your only option.


----------



## messy (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think is your only option.


So neither you nor no can back him up. I won’t say that makes 3 chickens, but 1 Chicken Iz and two birds who flew the coop!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *...the*
> *conspiring YOU and Spola were engaged in regarding the Stolen Golf Balls.....*
> 
> *Process that.......*


New evidence of a continuing crime; Once “generally dispersed” over a 20 square mile range. Found in an open portion of the thief’s backyard.  A number of tomato plants were used to attempt to hide the thief’s illicit bounty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 3939
> New evidence of a continuing crime; Once “generally dispersed” over a 20 square mile range. Found in an open portion of the thief’s backyard.  A number of tomato plants were used to attempt to hide the thief’s illicit bounty.


Coward.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward.


Fellow racist. But you’ve got way too much time on your hands to waste on edjumacatin’ those dumb hillbilly libtards.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It is over, but if you want to pretend to help your friend from fantasyland, explain to me his “equation” and how it relates to the definition of an “asset.”  (Hint—it’s all nonsense cuz he’s cuckoo, but try).
> 
> And do it now, please.


Kek! I can just hear the finance guy on the phone laughing at you two poached Phrienancies. “Wait what? Just do the 3rd grade math giveʻum your ROA and you win! No we canʻt do the math for you! Or we could. Thatʻll be $1000 consulting fee”. Kek!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Cat got your tongue? You can’t help out Chicken Iz?


Kek! I can just hear the finance guy on the phone laughing at you two poached Phrienancies. “Wait what? Just do the 3rd grade math giveʻum your ROA and you win! No we canʻt do the math for you! Or we could. Thatʻll be $1000 consulting fee”. Kek!!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kek! I can just hear the finance guy on the phone laughing at you two poached Phrienancies. “Wait what? Just do the 3rd grade math giveʻum your ROA and you win! No we canʻt do the math for you! Or we could. Thatʻll be $1000 consulting fee”. Kek!!


You go poibelly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe ain’t no dummy. He watched and watched as his hallucinatory buddy couldn’t stand up to making a wager on his delusions. Didn’t say squat. None of em did. They’re smarter than he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nono, wanna help out here? Describe Chicken Iz's equation and its relationship to asset? Or maybe you don't, because you know it's cuckoo.


Help!  Help!  Says the Frienanciers.  The chickens are attacking me with 3rd grade division problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You go poibelly.


You are still a coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*Panera closing the last of its pay-what-you-can stores*
John Sexton Feb 06, 2019 5:01 PM
Top Pick





No more free lunch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You neither, huh? Leaving Chicken Iz out to dry...can't say I blame you.


That would be a “yes”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2019)

messy said:


> All over the map. Give it a 5.5. He’s so strong with his base that if he acts like that, he will get enough independents to win.


And Howie will get enough to put the Dems in 3rd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

CBS! 
72% also agree with Trump on immigration.


Drive-Bys Shell-Shocked by Their Own Snap Polls
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2019/02/06/drive-bys-shell-shocked-by-their-own-snap-polls/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwih_brw4KjgAhUXCDQIHf4mBQUQ0PADMAJ6BAgIEAw&usg=AOvVaw3R6TqX9NiIhhuMwM2HlhIm&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

CBS Poll: 72 Percent of SOTU Viewers Approve of Trump's Immigration Stance
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/05/cbs-poll-72-percent-approve-trump-immigration-stance/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwih_brw4KjgAhUXCDQIHf4mBQUQ0PADMAN6BAgIEBA&usg=AOvVaw2mHuIzXlb6ENBth76Co3qo&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Biden might be the only one that actually does have the nuts...and Klobuchar is a she and she’s waiting in the wings. As is Joe. They’re letting the lefty weftys winnow themselves out.


HuffPost: Former staffers say Sen. Klobuchar is prone to bursts of cruelty

JOHN SEXTON Posted at 9:21 pm on February 06, 2019

_ 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/06/huffpost-sen-klobuchars-office-high-turnover-rate/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjFyrqjx6ngAhUPSq0KHeexAk0QlO8DMAJ6BAgHEA0&usg=AOvVaw2cO_PiBaL_s-lI-IaHk9gi&ampcf=1

:_



_
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Maybe they need a wall?

*Sweden Admits It Cannot Control Its Own Borders*
375


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't think she is the right color for the left these days.


02/06/2019 05:36 pm ET  *Updated* 16 hours ago
*Sen. Amy Klobuchar’s Mistreatment Of Staff Scared Off Candidates To Manage Her Presidential Bid*
At least three people withdrew from consideration to lead the senator’s nascent campaign — in part because of Klobuchar’s history of mistreating her staff.
By Molly Redden and Amanda Terkel
X




At least three people have withdrawn from consideration to lead Sen. Amy Klobuchar’s nascent 2020 presidential campaign — and done so in part because of the Minnesota Democrat’s history of mistreating her staff, HuffPost has learned.

Klobuchar, who plans to make an announcement about a potential presidential bid on Sunday in Minneapolis, has spent the past several months positioning herself to run for president. She’s beloved in her state as a smart, funny and personable lawmaker and has gained national attention for her lines of questioning at high-profile hearings.

But some former Klobuchar staffers, all of whom spoke to HuffPost on condition of anonymity, describe Klobuchar as habitually demeaning and prone to bursts of cruelty that make it difficult to work in her office for long. 

It is common for staff to wake up to multiple emails from Klobuchar characterizing one’s work as “the worst” briefing or press release she’d seen in her decades of public service, according to two former aides and emails seen by HuffPost.

Although some staffers grew inured to her constant put-downs (“It’s always ‘the worst,’” one said sarcastically, “‘It was ‘the worst’ one two weeks ago”), others found it grinding and demoralizing. Adding to the humiliation, Klobuchar often cc’d large groups of staffers who weren’t working on the topic at hand, giving the emails the effect of a public flogging.

“Senator Klobuchar loves her staff ― they are the reason she has gotten to where she is today,” a campaign spokesperson told HuffPost. “She has many staff who have been with her for years ― including her Chief of Staff and her State Director, who have worked for her for 5 and 7 years respectively ― and many who have gone on to do amazing things, from working in the Obama Administration (over 20 of them) to running for office to even serving as the Agriculture Commissioner for Minnesota. She is proud of them and the work they have done for Minnesota.”

Some people who worked for Klobuchar say they valued the experience: Klobuchar has an unrivaled command of details, puts in long, enthusiastic hours, and simply demands that her office meet those same high standards, several former staffers maintained. Those employees described working for her as a challenge, but an exhilarating one that caused them to grow and perform their best work. They question whether former co-workers who thought she was abusive were falling for sexist stereotypes about female leaders with high standards. 






ASSOCIATED PRESS
Some former staffers of Sen. Amy Klobuchar describe the lawmaker as habitually demeaning and prone to bursts of cruelty that make it difficult to work in her office for long.
Reached for comment, Klobuchar’s office referred HuffPost to multiple ex-staffers who shared glowing statements about working for her.

“I’ve heard people say she’s tough to work for and I sometimes cringe when I hear it because I rarely hear that said about male bosses in Congress despite the fact that half of Congress is tough to work for,” said Tristan Brown, a former legislative aide who called Klobuchar “probably the most brilliant, hardworking person I’ve had the privilege to work for.”

Erik Garcia Luna, who worked in Klobuchar’s Minneapolis office from 2009 to 2014, remembers her as kind. He said that she called her staffers during the 2013 government shutdown to check in with them and make sure they and their families were taken care of. 

He said he had no idea why there were such divergent views from people who had worked for the senator: “I don’t know what to make of them, to be frank.”

_*Do you have more information on what it’s like to work for Sen. Klobuchar — or other members of Congress? Get in touch: scoops@huffpost.com*_

What is indisputable, however, is that Klobuchar’s office consistently has one of the highest rates of staff turnover in the Senate. From 2001 to 2016, she ranked No. 1 in the Senate for staff turnover as measured by LegiStorm, a widely used database of congressional staff salaries. She’s now third, behind Maryland Democrat Chris Van Hollen and Louisiana Republican John Kennedy. 

And this is not the first time Klobuchar has had issues building a team because of worries about her mistreatment of staff.

A former employee in her Senate office recalled her struggling to find an outside candidate to replace an outgoing chief of staff. A staffer in another Hill office recounted losing interest in a job opening with Klobuchar when a current staffer, the one conducting the interview, conveyed that avoiding Klobuchar’s anger was a significant part of the job.

The senator has acknowledged she has “high expectations,” but many people who have worked with Klobuchar or interacted with her and her staff say her treatment of staff goes beyond the normal expectations of excelling in a job. 

Three former staffers said Klobuchar has tasked them or their co-workers with performing personal errands, such as making her personal appointments, washing dishes at her home or picking up her dry cleaning.

Senate staff are generally prohibited by Senate ethics rules from performing personal duties for members.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Funny listening to morning schmoe today, they said maybe we ran a few stop signs in the kavanaugh scandal.
Now that one of their own is in the cross hairs of a female sexual abuse accuser.

*The Longest Day for Trump's Adversaries...* 
*POLL: PRESIDENT APPROVAL 49%...** 

*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny listening to morning schmoe today, they said maybe we ran a few stop signs in the kavanaugh scandal.
> Now that one of their own is in the cross hairs of a female sexual abuse accuser.
> 
> *The Longest Day for Trump's Adversaries...*
> ...


Dominoes anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*'I'll never let you down,' Trump pledges at National Prayer Breakfast...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t understand his equation?


*Logic slipped by you at a young age didn't it.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Jussie Smollett Being Warned of Consequences by Police As His MAGA Attack Claim Falls Apart*
Brandon Morse


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Jussie Smollett Being Warned of Consequences by Police As His MAGA Attack Claim Falls Apart*
> Brandon Morse




*Wait til the TRUTH comes out about Sen Kamala Harris *
*and her hypocrisy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Her past actions in San Fransisco and as State AG *
*are well documented, but hidden.*

*And right along side her will be Adam Schiff for Brains *
*hidden past....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

*Geeeez...when you come to think of it, California is going to*
*upstage Virginia 10 - 1 in scandals ( or more ) if the TRUTH is every released !*

*Where's the DNC server that Xavier Becerra conveniently LOST ! *
*The list of California corrupt Democratic Politicians would fill *
*this forum for days on end ...............!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

* 
*
*REPORT: Schiff Recruiting White House Employees for Probe...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

US News
*Faces that launched a 1000 laughs! Picture-thread of Democrats’ faces watching Trump’s SOTU is hilariously EPIC *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez Attacks ICE After Illegal MS-13 Gangster Allegedly Murdered Someone In Her District*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

‘Donald Trump just won 2020’: All the Democratic candidates are signing on to the Green New Deal
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/02/07/donald-trump-just-won-2020-all-the-democratic-candidates-are-signing-on-to-the-green-new-deal/


----------



## Fishme1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *REPORT: Schiff Recruiting White House Employees for Probe...*


LMAO !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Feb 7, 2019)

A gift for Racist joe , nonono and the rest of  the KLAN that kisses his ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Donald Trump just won 2020’: All the Democratic candidates are signing on to the Green New Deal
> https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/02/07/donald-trump-just-won-2020-all-the-democratic-candidates-are-signing-on-to-the-green-new-deal/


The flag of the "Green Deal"


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The flag of the "Green Deal"
> View attachment 3953


Did you do that all by yourself?  Good boy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'I'll never let you down,' Trump pledges at National Prayer Breakfast...*


Did he tell the one about the two Corinthians?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*President Trump's SOTU Affirmed Liberty to Unresponsive Subversives*
By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
An hour before Pres. Donald Trump's State of the Union Address, I opened my mail. It included a thank-you note regarding a contribution I had made to a right-wing organization. The author of the note quoted Nikita Khrushchev, who said, "You Americans are so gullible. No, you won't accept communism outright, but we'll keep feeding you small doses of socialism until you finally wake up and find you already have communism." The author of the thank-you note was revolted by this remark by N.K. and knew I would be as well. 


I grew up during the Cold War and understood that communism was not merely an alternative theory of politics and economics to that held by most Americans, but was a living and breathing threat to our freedom emanating 24-7 from the USSR, the PRC, and a determined fifth column of traitorous leftists living in these United States. Our conflict with communism was not a mere academic or drawing room debate between gentleman-scholars. Rather, the ardent supporters of communism wished to extract the essence of our freedom and opportunities from our society. 


In the name of curbing the rich, they wish to curb us all, grab power, assert governmental force over every area of our lives, and make themselves arbiters of every life decision we make – where we live, what kind of work each of us does, where and when we can and cannot travel, how to heat our homes or even build our homes, where to go to school, how many children to have, how long we live and under what conditions we live, and even the thoughts we think. Almost all that we now consider "private" they would refashion and reconfigure to be seen as "public." Our individual rights would be subsumed under collective rights. 

As Richard Overy relates in his remarkable volume, _The Dictators: Hitler's Germany, Stalin's Russia_, under the Soviet Union system of law, a person could be deemed guilty of a crime simply because he was documented to have had _thoughts_ similar to the thoughts of those who actually plotted and committed a crime even if he had had no part in planning or carrying out the crime. Thus, when I see Bernie Sanders's bespectacled face, I see not just another person with whom I have some differences of opinion, but, behind his college professor visage, a hideous expression of hatred for all that we hold dear. In like manner do I perceive the other leftists of the Democratic Party with their pro-communism agenda despite their attempts to present those views as mainstream or make them sound less threatening by calling them socialistic.








Pres. Donald Trump spat in the face of the socialists and socialists in sheep's clothing of the Democratic Party during Tuesday evening's State of the Union address. "America was founded on liberty and independence and not government coercion, domination, and control," he said to Republican applause. He continued, "We are born free and we will stay free. Tonight, we renew our resolve that America will never be a socialist country." These sentences cleared the air. There is no hiding from the truth encapsulated in these words. Fresh air blew through the hall and could be felt over the airwaves. 


The Democrats should be repudiating the extreme leftists in their party; instead, they are embracing the far left ideology. During the 1930s and 1940s, the Democrats went through a crisis where they had to repudiate the extreme left wing of the party, which roughly can be designated as those led by Henry Wallace. President Harry Truman fired Wallace from his position as secretary of commerce because he perceived Wallace as being too conciliatory toward the Soviet Union. Wallace subsequently formed the Progressive Party and ran for president against Truman and the Republican candidate, Thomas Dewey, in 1948 but garnered only 2.4% of the vote. Here was a case where the Democratic Party's leader repudiated the far-left wing of that party. Nevertheless, it was an ironic and striking reality that a large percentage of the Socialist Party platform of 1912 had been implemented in the U.S., including the graduated income tax, by the time Wallace was rejected. Most of the implementation came during the New Deal under President Franklin D. Roosevelt. Only in their program of "Collective Ownership" were the goals of the Socialist Party not met over time. The people of the U.S. decided on regulation instead of ownership. The socialists wanted ownership of all banks, all transportation, all mines, all means of communication, and all land.


Similar trends can be seen in the labor movement in the 1940s era. Many unions that had been strongly supportive of Pres. Franklin Roosevelt because of his initiative in getting the Wagner Act through Congress at the same time tried to purge their ranks of communist leadership. My own father was a union activist with the Transport Workers' Union. That union had been formed both by men who were communist unionists and by non-communist unionists. Under the leadership of Michael Quill, whose base was staunchly Irish Catholic and still held many so-called "bourgeois values," repudiated and kicked out the communist wing of the union, also in 1948, as the Cold War picked up a head of steam. 


Earlier in the century, Eugene V. Debs had run for president three times as leader of the Socialist Party, but his aggressive objection to World War I led to his imprisonment and severely set back the socialist-communist agenda in the U.S.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

FEBRUARY 7, 2019
*Jussie Smollet 'hate crime' looking more and more like a hoax*
By John Dietrich
Coverage of the alleged attack on black homosexual entertainer Jussie Smollett will slowly fade into the sunset. Many prominent people in the media and politics have commented on the case, and when it is revealed as a hoax, as it almost certainly will be, their credibility will suffer further damage. It is best to let it quietly slide down the memory hole.


Smollett was supposedly attacked by two assailants at about 2:00 AM on the morning of 29 January. This was one of the coldest nights of the year at minus 12 degrees and a wind chill of minus 20. Smollett claimed that he was attacked by two men who called him "Empire f----- n-----," beat him, poured an "unknown chemical substance" on him, and put a rope around his neck. One report claims that the attackers "used their teeth as well as hands and feet as weapons." Yes, Smollett claims he was bitten. Even hillbillies should know that it is inadvisable to bite a homosexual. When police arrived at Smollett's residence, he was still wearing the rope his alleged attackers had given him.

Police claim they are withholding some information in order to verify reports from people still coming forward. A Smollett neighbor claimed to have seen a "redneck" with a rope. Unfortunately, this "redneck" with a rope did not fit the description provided by Smollett. An anonymous witness saw a "hillbilly looking" character in the area. How do rednecks and hillbillies dress in minus 12-degree weather? Apparently, these attackers were considerate enough not to interrupt Jussie's telephone conversation or damage his sandwich. His original police report did not mention the fact that the attackers shouted, "This is MAGA country." This was added later.


The Chicago Police Department is not sparing any expense to find the alleged perpetrators. Chicago Police Department spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said, "We are starting to search stores to see if any of this kind of rope was purchased in the area." The FBI is reportedly also involved. Video footage of the area is being viewed for evidence. Guglielmi said investigators would go "painstakingly" through footage to reconstruct what Smollett said happened. Two individuals have been found on video in the area about at the same time as Smollett's alleged attack. The video is worthless for identification purposes. For some reason, authorities are interested in whether these people are "homeless or otherwise." It has recently been reported that Smollett was on camera for all but about 60 seconds of his trip. This would make it almost impossible for the attack to take place. 


Smollett said, "I am working with authorities and have been 100% factual and consistent on every level." Smollett did not tell police in his first interview that his attackers yelled, "This is MAGA country." Smollett's manager, Brandon Z. Moore, said that he was on the phone with him when the incident happened and that he heard the attackers shouting, "This is MAGA country!" On Friday, the head of the police department, Superintendent Eddie Johnson, said Smollett had been "very cooperative and we have no reason at this point to think he's not being genuine with us." The Chicago Police Department issued a statement claiming, "The victim is fully cooperating with investigators." Yet Smollett refused to surrender his phone in order to verify that he was talking to his manager during the attack.


A week after the attack the police superintendent was beginning to show signs of skepticism. He reported that Smollett was still being considered a victim, but if investigators found that he had made a false report, he would be held accountable. 

President Trump was asked about this attack during a press conference. He responded, "That, I can tell you, is horrible. I've seen it, last night. I think that's horrible. It doesn't get worse as far as I'm concerned." Was a president ever asked about 13-month-old Antonio Santiago, who was shot in the face at point-blank range in front of his mother, or 12-year-old Jonathan Foster, murdered with a blowtorch, or 5-month-old Andre Jenkins, who was placed in a clothes dryer by his babysitter? These were all crimes that the media chose not to highlight.


The media's exaggerated promotion of stories allegedly revealing racial bias has consequences. The Tawana Brawley rape hoax, the Duke Lacrosse rape hoax, and numerous false claims of police brutality have enraged members of the black community. The murder of a 7-year-old black girl, Jazmine Barnes, was national news when it was reported that he murderer was white. When it was determined that the assailant was black, it was no longer news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3952 A gift for Racist joe , nonono and the rest of  the KLAN that kisses his ass.


Racist? How could I be racist against the Kenyan? I hate the white bread part of him just as much as the black part.
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The flag of the "Green Deal"
> View attachment 3953


Socialism, the gateway to communism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Trump: Why did Schiff meet with Fusion GPS chief in Aspen?*
Ed Morrissey Feb 08, 2019 9:21 AM
Top Pick





“Brief and social in nature”?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

MSNBC Host, Liberals Were Not Happy Over This Word President Trump Used To Describe Democrats During State Of the Union Address


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

I've been telling you the Supreme Court and the military will save us from the freedom-hating, anti-American nutbags and sho' nuff, look at this morning's decision!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Feel good story of the day,

A Customs and Border Protection agent shot a driver Thursday who attempted to run over an agent at a port of entry on the U.S.-Mexico border in Arizona, reports said.



Mexico’s border officers surrounded the vehicle after its momentum carried it across the border, and they found two men inside, according to the Arizona Republic. The driver had been shot in the head and a passenger was arrested, the paper reported, citing local outlet the Nogales International.




The driver's condition was not immediately available.



Nogales Mayor Arturo Garino told FOX10 Phoenix that he heard from other city officials that the driver was attempting to cross south into Mexico at the DeConcini Port.




Border Protection and Nogales police officials both alerted that the port of entry's outbound lanes were shut down due to an emergency, but did not elaborate. The agencies issued an update about an hour later stating the crossing had been reopened


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I've been telling you the Supreme Court and the military will save us from the freedom-hating, anti-American nutbags and sho' nuff, look at this morning's decision!


Yeah, Roberts is a douche.
How is RBG feeling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Someone get the net,


GUNS, GRUB AND DRIVEWAYS
*Tax-happy Democrats around nation flex muscles with barrage of new levy proposals*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Best News Ever.*

Russia Investigation
*Published* 46 mins ago
*Hearing erupts as Acting AG Whitaker calls time on Dem chairman: ‘Your 5 minutes is up’*





By Br


*Acting Attorney General Whitaker and Chairman Nadler spar over Robert Mueller's investigation*
Democratic Chairman Jerry Nadler presses Acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker on his supervision of Special Counsel Robert Mueller's probe at a House Judiciary Committee hearing.

Acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker stunned onlookers and lawmakers during an already-contentious House hearing Friday, when he tried to call time on the Democratic chairman after yet another line of questioning regarding Special Counsel Robert Mueller's Russia probe.



The retort came after Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., first said he wanted Whitaker to appear for a private deposition after the hearing and went on to ask Whitaker whether he had been “asked to approve any requests or action” for the special counsel.


*WHITAKER WILL TESTIFY BEFORE HOUSE PANEL AFTER TENSE BACK-AND-FORTH: NADLER AND DOJ*

“Mr. Chairman, I see that your five minutes is up, so…” Whitaker replied as the hearing room broke out in gasps. “I am here voluntarily. We have agreed to five-minute rounds.”

Nadler, who even cracked a slight smile at the response, repeated his question, and Whitaker ultimately responded: “I have not interfered in any way with the special counsel’s investigation.”


The fiery back and forth follows a dramatic political prelude to the hearing itself, complete with threats by Nadler to subpoena the witness and threats by the DOJ to boycott. Democrats are acutely focused on Whitaker's oversight of the Mueller probe, in his acting AG status while awaiting confirmation of President Trump's attorney general pick William Barr.

“There has been no change in the overall management of the special counsel investigation,” Whitaker testified Friday, saying that he never offered any “promises or commitments” regarding the Mueller or any other investigation.

Nadler pressed Whitaker over whether he had shared information about the investigation with Trump, or any White House officials.

“I do not intend today to talk about my private conversations, but to answer your question, I did not talk to the president about the status of the investigation,” Whitaker answered. “Consistent with what I’ve already said. I have not talked about the special counsel’s investigation with any White House officials.”

Whitaker did not directly answer several of Nadler’s other questions, resulting in the chairman requested that the acting attorney general return to the committee at a later date.

“I’ve given you a fair opportunity so that we could avoid this fight in the first place, but you don’t appear to have done any of that,” Nadler said, referring to Whitaker’s preparations, while saying, “I do not believe issuing a subpoena here would correct the problem.” Nadler explained that the committee would “attempt to reach an accommodation with the department to receive answers,” so Whitaker can return for “deposition before the committee, under oath.”

Nadler said that, at that point, he expects “clean answers or proper assertion of privilege claimed by the president.”

Meanwhile, the top Republican on the committee blasted the hearing as a "dog and pony show."

“This hearing is a character assassination on Acting Attorney General Whitaker, all pure political theater, to go after the president,” Ranking Member Doug Collins, R-Ga, said in his opening statement while urging the committee to adjourn.


A vote was then taken on whether to abruptly end the hearing. The measure did not pass, and the hearing began as scheduled.

The hearing follows an intense back and forth between the Justice Department and the Judiciary Committee a day earlier.

The Judiciary Committee voted Thursday to give Nadler the authority to issue a subpoena if necessary, despite Whitaker having already agreed to appear before the panel voluntarily.

Nadler made clear early Thursday that he did not want to have to subpoena Whitaker, but said a “series of troubling events” suggested it would be better for him to be prepared with that authority, just in case he decided not to show up for the hearing.

But Whitaker then warned he would not show up unless lawmakers dropped the threat.


“Consistent with longstanding practice, I remain willing to appear to testify tomorrow, provided that the Chairman assures me that the Committee will not issue a subpoena today or tomorrow and that the Committee will engage in good faith negotiations before taking such a step down the road,” Whitaker wrote to Nadler.

Hours later, Nadler responded that if Whitaker appeared before the panel “prepared to respond to questions from our members, then I assure you there will be no need for the committee to issue a subpoena on or before February 8.”

Whitaker accepted the assurances and testified Friday.

The hearing Friday comes as the Senate is close to confirming Trump’s nominee for attorney general. The Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday voted, along party lines, to advance Barr’s nomination to the full Senate for confirmation.

The president fired his first attorney general, Jeff Sessions, the day after the 2018 midterm elections. Prior to Whitaker’s appointment as acting attorney general, Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein oversaw the Russia investigation.

Nadler and other Democrats have criticized Whitaker for not recusing himself from the Mueller probe, as Sessions did due to his involvement with the Trump campaign in 2016, as Whitaker had made public comments criticizing the investigation.


The hearing is the committee’s first major oversight hearing looking at the Justice Department of this Congress. Whitaker told reporters last week that Mueller’s probe was “close to being completed,” the first official sign that the investigation may be nearing an end. His comments, though, were a departure for the Justice Department, which rarely comments on the status of investigations. Whitaker, though, said he had been “fully briefed” on the probe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Congress closes in on border deal... Developing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Reminder to Self-Important SJWs that People Can Celebrate Whatever Culture They Want*
Posted at 11:00 am on February 8, 2019 by Brandon Morse






Cultural approrpiation or culturally appropriate?

If there’s one thing I can’t stand it’s the idea that one culture cannot participate or experiment with another. The social justice-obsessed call doing such a thing “cultural appropriation,” which revolves around the idea that a person — especially those dastardly white people — uses an aspect of a certain culture for personal gain or fun without the express permission or guidance of someone from that culture.

Those who do engage in this “cultural appropriation” are labeled racist, publicly shamed, a figuratively tarred and feathered.

A recent example is Gordon Ramsey who dared announce his plans to open up an authentic Asian restaurant called “Lucky Cat.”

“A revolutionary new venture and concept for the group, the restaurant is set to be an authentic Asian Eating House and a vibrant late-night lounge, inspired by the drinking dens of 1930s Tokyo and the Far East,” said Ramsay’s restaurant group according to London Eater. “Just as these nocturnal clubs were once the playground of urban dwellers seeking all things spirited and rebellious, Lucky Cat has _woven these notions_ into the fabric of Lucky Cat, as showcased in everything from the menu concept to the innovative interior design.”

The opening up of a Ramsey restaurant should usually be cause for parades down main street, but of course, the SJWs went into full outrage m




*Reminder to Self-Important SJWs that People Can Celebrate Whatever Culture They Want*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Bezos actually thinks a young hot thing wants the richest man in the world for his little prick?
Too funny.






BEZOS CLAIMS BLACKMAIL!
PECKER PIC DRAMA
RICHEST MAN IN PLAY OR PAY
_FEDS PROBE_
GOV'T BEHIND LEAK OF SEXTS?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Cartels using caravans to sneak drugs into USA...*
*Eight Guatemalans Rescued from Atop CA Wall...*
*'New Normal': 200 illegals arrested in NC...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

'Your Five Minutes Is Up:' Acting AG Whitaker Challenges Chairman Nadler Over Repetitive Mueller Questions; Update: Jackson Lee Berates Him For Behavior


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Your Five Minutes Is Up:' Acting AG Whitaker Challenges Chairman Nadler Over Repetitive Mueller Questions; Update: Jackson Lee Berates Him For Behavior


Acting is right. What a doofus. 
Get Barr in there and we have Justice and the courts and the military all acting appropriately so Trump goes nowhere.
The voters told him to get bit a couple of months ago and the system is winning. 
All good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Roll Call: House Dems may have to vote for barrier funding after all*
Ed Morrissey Feb 08, 2019 12:01 PM





“No appetite on either side of the aisle … for another partial government shutdown.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Acting is right. What a doofus.
> Get Barr in there and we have Justice and the courts and the military all acting appropriately so Trump goes nowhere.
> The voters told him to get bit a couple of months ago and the system is winning.
> All good.


Funniest thing I have seen for some time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Spartacus: If we could save the world from Nazis, we can save it from climate change with the Green New Deal*
Allahpundit Feb 08, 2019 2:01 PM
Top Pick





“Our planet is in peril and we need to be bold


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funniest thing I have seen for some time.


We all win! 
That’s if you’re paying attention. 
But you’re not because you’re too busy cutting n pasting to look around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> We all win!
> That’s if you’re paying attention.
> But you’re not because you’re too busy cutting n pasting to look around.


You are almost up to husker level  babble.
I am sure you will get there soon.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Acting is right. What a doofus.
> Get Barr in there and we have Justice and the courts and the military all acting appropriately so Trump goes nowhere.
> The voters told him to get bit a couple of months ago and the system is winning.
> All good.


*Barr ain't gunna do squat...*

*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy ".....really, go do some research....*

*The whole thing is Kabuki Theater......*

*If I was in Matt's position at this moment I would get up and walk out, but not *
*before going over to Nader and Jefferies and slapping the shit out of them....*
*Those two meatballs are worse than Sheila Jackson Lee, and that is hard to accomplish.*

*We all know Whitaker isn't going to roll on " Gomer " Pyle ( Rod Rosenstein ) or*
*" The Dirty Cop " Robert Mueller.....so this whole thing is to kick dirt at the POTUS....*
*Nothing else....*

*America will be righting the ship when about 50 + individuals from Barry Soetoro's*
*administration are perp walked on Public/Cable TV.....until then PDJT can only*
*do what is humanly possible with one hand tied behind his back....and he's sure*
*accomplishing a lot with that handicap !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

You libs really need to find someone pretty soon or Trump will be here for 4 more years.

Here Are Ocasio-Cortez’s Latest Idiotic Remarks About Illegal Aliens And Immigration Enforcement 
Matt Vespa


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You libs really need to find someone pretty soon or Trump will be here for 4 more years.
> 
> Here Are Ocasio-Cortez’s Latest Idiotic Remarks About Illegal Aliens And Immigration Enforcement
> Matt Vespa



*They have no one.....*

*And here's the real irony NONE of the Democrats can face up to !*

*Now President Donald J. Trump used to be a DEMOCRAT !!*



*I would NEVER want a JACKASS as my team symbol ....*

*Uh uh....no way Jose !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *They have no one.....*
> 
> *And here's the real irony NONE of the Democrats can face up to !*
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I think they all know it too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 8, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you didn't understand what I asked for, so you just pushed the "angry rant" button.


It appears once again you're talking out your ass Magoo....typical.
You don't anger me, you amuse me...
Please continue.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It appears once again you're talking out your ass Magoo....typical.
> You don't anger me, you amuse me...
> Please continue.


q.e.d.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Like always.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2019)

What is Whitaker afraid of? Why won't he answer the simplest of questions? He appears to be auditioning for future gig. Does he realize that he is not tangerine man's personal lawyer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is Whitaker afraid of? Why won't he answer the simplest of questions? He appears to be auditioning for future gig. Does he realize that he is not tangerine man's personal lawyer?


Just a big FU to these self aggrandizing libs, what a hoot.
Matt Whitaker Headed To Trump Hotel After Hearing And People Are Talking
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c5e7200e4b0f9e1b17d4f68/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjmoe630K7gAhUBGKwKHbzbBq4QlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw3m5R1Z9iFm1F-O-aBYkkM9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

James Clapper Rips 'Truly Cringeworthy' Whitaker Testimony: It Was 'Amateur Hour'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c5e763ce4b0eec79b2389f9/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjmoe630K7gAhUBGKwKHbzbBq4QlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw24boJSkTbCXRFMvUa1dSz3


----------



## messy (Feb 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a big FU to these self aggrandizing libs, what a hoot.
> Matt Whitaker Headed To Trump Hotel After Hearing And People Are Talking
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c5e7200e4b0f9e1b17d4f68/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjmoe630K7gAhUBGKwKHbzbBq4QlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw3m5R1Z9iFm1F-O-aBYkkM9


My favorite part was when hakeem Jeffries asked him who he was and how the hell did he get this job. Amateur hour is right. Total buffoon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

messy said:


> My favorite part was when hakeem Jeffries asked him who he was and how the hell did he get this job. Amateur hour is right. Total buffoon.


You talking about Jeffries?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Full Hakeem Jeffries: 'There will be opportunities for the next generation of Democrats' - MSNBC.com
MSNBC.com › mtp-daily › watch › full-...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/01/23/rep_hakeem_jeffries_defends_calling_trump_grand_wizard_of_1600_pennsylvania_avenue.html&ved=2ahUKEwjxpvm7967gAhUZwMQHHSefBuE4ChAWMAF6BAgHEAE&usg=AOvVaw2JnY5Z8pJQgkbXIR26fWpV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Rep. Hakeem Jeffries: Trump Is the 'Grand Wizard of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue' ...
Breitbart › clips › 2019/01/21
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/01/21/rep-hakeem-jeffries-trump-is-the-grand-wizard-of-1600-pennsylvania-avenue/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjkzuiT967gAhUQ2FQKHRDFBdcQFjAIegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw1gw9r8LXeDlhKWpQ1r5bxI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

*I guess I would be angry too if I were a cat classless pig.*

*Nolte: Meghan McCain Trashes Jared and Ivanka for Accepting Invitation to Her Father's Funeral*



_





Mark Wilson/Getty Images
JOHN NOLTE 9 Feb 2019 
*It was John McCain who started the feud with Donald Trump, and it was John McCain who ensured the feud lived on long after Trump tried, repeatedly, to make peace. The media won’t tell you that, but the late senator from Arizona is the one who drew first blood and kept drawing it.*
On June 16, 2015, Trump announced he was running for president, and within two weeks, McCain was smearing Trump as racist. “I just disagree with his comments about the, quote, Mexicans,” he said at a June 30 town hall event.


Trump said nothing in reply.

Ten days later, McCain again smeared Trump as a racist, and this time did so on, of all places, MSNBC.

“I just think that it is offensive to not only Hispanic citizenry, but other citizenry, but he’s entitled to say what he wants to say,” McCain told the far-left news outlet on July 11. “But I guarantee you the overwhelming majority [in Arizona] … do not agree with his attitude, that he has displayed, toward our Hispanic citizens. We love them.”

McCain, of course, is referring to Trump’s announcement speech where the future president referred to the type of people the Mexican government is looking to be rid of through that country’s cynical border policy.

“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us,” Trump explained. “They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”

Trump was specifically talking about who the Mexican government was looking to be rid of, not the Mexican people or Mexican illegal aliens in general.

But by pretending otherwise, McCain was joining the media by deliberately taking Trump out of context, and on July 11, the day after McCain’s MSNBC appearance, Trump finally hit back.

“We have incompetent politicians, not only the president,” Trump told thousands of his supporters at a rally in Phoenix. “I mean, right here, in your own state, you have John McCain. I’ve supported John McCain, but he’s very weak on immigration… If the right person runs against John McCain, he will lose.”

Pretty tepid stuff from Trump, especially in light of McCain’s dishonest determination to smear him as a racist.

Five days later, on July 16, McCain hit back, this time in the far-left New Yorker,  and again he crossed the line by referring to Trump’s supporters as “crazies.”

“This performance with our friend out in Phoenix is very hurtful to me,” McCain said. “Because what he did was he fired up the crazies… Now he galvanized them. He’s really got them activated.”

To recap: At this point, McCain has attacked Trump’s supporters as dangerous racists and smeared Trump as a racist, and did so by deliberately taking him out of context.

It was only at this point that Trump did what Trump does — went for the throat. In a July 16 tweet, Trump demanded an apology from McCain for the “crazies” remark, and in a follow-up tweet wrote, “McCain should be defeated in the primaries. Graduated last in his class at Annapolis–dummy!”

Two days later Trump went for the full ballbreak with his well-publicized remarks referring to McCain’s service record. Trump said, “He’s not a war hero. He was a war hero because he was captured. I like people who weren’t captured.”

But the myth fabricated by the establishment media is that Trump started all of this, or at the very least, that it was Trump who first removed the gloves. That myth is a lie, a shameless lie that refused to die even after what happened next.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Man Charged With Killing Pregnant Woman Won’t Be Charged With Abortion Due To New York’s New Law
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43273/man-charged-killing-pregnant-woman-wont-be-charged-ashe-schow


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Commander in "Chief"?
 

Sen. Elizabeth Warren Officially Announces Run For President; Opens With Speech About A ‘Rigged’ System


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

FEBRUARY 10, 2019
*The Ku Klux Krats*
By Bruce Walker


The racist antics of Virginia governor Ralph Northam ought not to surprise anyone. The Democratic Party has long been marinated in racist thinking. Today, most of that racism is irrational hatred of white people and the denial of white people through such policies that the Nazis practiced — racial quotas — in the name of that moronic and repulsive goal "social justice," which is to say injustice; all justice is individual.

The Democratic Party was even more deeply committed to racism against blacks, and the Ku Klux Klan was simply the terrorist wing of the Democratic Party, which drove Republicans out of the South and compelled blacks to join the Democratic Party, where they were denied the right to vote in primaries or participate in caucuses to choose the Democrat nominee for offices.

Blacks who gave in to this terrorism and became Democrats were said by disgusted black women to be "crossing the Jordan" and were referred to as "Uncle Tom," which is how that derogatory name from _Uncle Tom's Cabin_entered the American political lexicon.

The Ku Klux Klan did more than just terrorize Republicans. The Klan was a strong supporter of public schools and a passionate advocate of creating a federal department of education with Cabinet-level status. The Ku Klux Klan also touted itself in many parts of the nation as "progressive" and opposed big business.

The infestation of Klan members in the Democratic Party — an utterly forgotten story — includes not just nebbishes like Northam, but Democrat icons. Woodrow Wilson, though not a Klan member himself, re-segregated the federal civil service. He showed the Klan celebratory film, _The Birth of a Nation_, in the White House and commented that so much of what was in the film was so true.

FDR won the Democrat presidential nomination in 1932 when, in the later rounds of voting, all the "Solid South" swung to him. FDR never desegregated the military or tried to end the disenfranchisement of blacks in the South or supported the civil rights bills that conservative Republicans repeatedly introduced in Congress. Truman himself applied to join the Ku Klan Klan.

Democrat presidents put several Klansmen on the Supreme Court. Justice Edward White, who had been a Klansman, was put on the Supreme Court by Grover Cleveland. FDR put Hugo Black, a leftist icon and also a Klansman, on the Supreme Court. Harry Truman put Tom Clark, father of the odious radical leftist Ramsay Clark, on the Supreme Court.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

FEBRUARY 10, 2019
*Acting AG Matthew Whitaker: Football impresario, stomper of Democrats*
By Ed Timperlake
The Judiciary Committee hearing on February 8, 2019, held by Chairman Nadler (D-N.Y.) with committee witness Acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker, became an epic historic failure. Acting A.G. Whitaker's testimony is for the ages.

It is simple: just watch clips from the hearing while taking note of the video of the Iowa Hawkeyes scoring a touchdown on a pass thrown to Number 46, Matt Whitaker. If a person is capable of doing what Number 46 did under tremendous pressure, then the hearing was easily a symbolic walk in the park for the Acting A.G.





The former Iowa varsity Rose Bowl player symbolically ran every play he knew on the Democrats of the committee, while keeping a true Iowa nice style. It was a day of symbolic smash mouth football while at times channeling his brilliant fake punt for a TD.

"Five minutes for lunch"? They did not see that coming.

A moment for the ages is captured in a lasting quote by witness Whitaker in his reminding the chair that if Nadler sets the rules, then he also must play by the rules. "Mr. Chairman, I see that your five minutes is up" will soon be part of congressional legends.





This exchange is equally priceless:

Rep. Eric Swalwell, California Democrat, pressed Mr. Whitaker on his views about Mr. Mueller. The acting attorney general said he thought Mr. Mueller was both honest and not conflicted.

Mr. Swalwell then asked Mr. Whitaker to use the hearing to express that view to Mr. Trump.

"I am not your puppet, to repeat what you are saying," Mr. Whitaker responded.

Mr. Swalwell didn't back down, demanding Mr. Whitaker say that, speaking directly to the president through the hearing.

"I am not here to be a puppet to repeat terms and words that you say," Mr. Whitaker shot back.

In a day of theater, lines were crossed. One specific example in challenging a witness's integrity was demonstrated by Rep. Jeffries (D-N.Y.). Congressman Jeffries made a rhetorical statement that was simply grandstanding against a proud, well educated, and distinguished man from Iowa. His behavior crossed over the line to a personal attack:

Rep. Hakeem Jeffries (D-N.Y.) openly mused to Whitaker that many Americans are "trying figure out who are you, where did you come from and how the heck did you become the head of the Department of Justice."

Whitaker attempted to respond to Jeffries but was cut off by the congressman saying "that was a statement not a question."

Let two years of theatrics begin, and then let the voters decide on election day 2020.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FEBRUARY 10, 2019
> *Acting AG Matthew Whitaker: Football impresario, stomper of Democrats*
> By Ed Timperlake
> The Judiciary Committee hearing on February 8, 2019, held by Chairman Nadler (D-N.Y.) with committee witness Acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker, became an epic historic failure. Acting A.G. Whitaker's testimony is for the ages.
> ...


He is pretty much a short-term joke in the sense that he had zero qualifications, but at least he made sure to point out that Mueller is honest and Whitaker has no reason to believe that Mueller is conflicted.
Good to hear from his “supervisor” and we’ve already heard that from Barr.
America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> He is pretty much a short-term joke in the sense that he had zero qualifications, but at least he made sure to point out that Mueller is honest and Whitaker has no reason to believe that Mueller is conflicted.
> Good to hear from his “supervisor” and we’ve already heard that from Barr.
> America.


US attorney.
BTW, your 5 minutes are up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US attorney.
> BTW, your 5 minutes are up.


Smarmy, belligerent, anti-American rhetoric, keep that up for another two years please.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always.



*Handling the tool I see.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

messy said:


> He is pretty much a short-term joke in the sense that he had zero qualifications, but at least he made sure to point out that Mueller is honest and Whitaker has no reason to believe that Mueller is conflicted.
> Good to hear from his “supervisor” and we’ve already heard that from Barr.
> America.


 *The only Joke is your attempt at rationalizing Mueller as honest.....*

*Another example of your " Messy " grey matter.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Smarmy, belligerent, anti-American rhetoric, keep that up for another two years please.


Who will be your nominee? Who will you vote for?


----------



## Friesland (Feb 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> FriesChicken.


Poor Iz. Call the bank yet? Find your house on their books? Or are you renting cause you don't want to "pay for the bank's asset..." Or maybe you're renting your basement to Racist Sterno Joe and the RAM meth brigade...


----------



## Friesland (Feb 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve been really nice to them.  Iʻve done nothing but help them.  I gave them equations and relatively simple answers.  Oh well.  Fries uncle has been really cool!


"Simple" is the key word to your economical Jeanous.

Did you take my bet yet?

I'm waiting...

You want some huli huli on that leg?

(I'm sure Racist Joe will benefit from your "equations" - after he finds his cardboard box on the "books" at the local bank...)


----------



## Friesland (Feb 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How does a guy who doesnʻt know anything, is wrong about everything, is really dumb, get two Frienanciers to bet on what they think they know....but only if they can call a financial professional to tell them what it is they think they know, much less understand?  What a deal!!  You two Friesters crack me up!


You're still a chicken.

If I don't know anything, take the bet.

We're waiting... huli huli man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're still a chicken.
> 
> If I don't know anything, take the bet.
> 
> We're waiting... huli huli man.


How do you keep from stepping on your own labia?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're still a chicken.
> 
> If I don't know anything, take the bet.
> 
> We're waiting... huli huli man.



*Why do you " Friedchickenpants " n  " Messypigsticker " keep pursuing a bet you cannot substantiate .....*
*If your both so secure in what you tout as " Winning " information then post *
*the results right here on the Forum.....*

*Post both arguments for all to read and see....*

*Layout your supposed " Winning " information and the " Counter "*
*statement you are both disputing.....*

*Until I see that laid out in an honest compelling format that supports your side, you both *
*can just rest on the sordid past posting reputations you've BOTH developed and nurtured....*

*So far the amalgamation of you two Idiots is " Messyfriedchickenpantspigsticker " and holding....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Major League Baseball Ditches 'Disabled List' Over Social Justice Concerns
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43284/major-league-baseball-ditches-disabled-list-over-emily-zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Number of Anchor Babies in 10 States More Than 4X Boston Population
47 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/10/number-of-anchor-babies-in-10-states-more-than-4x-boston-population/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiuqLfI27LgAhVRX60KHXP9DqwQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw09p6jM435qPYZAozBsJWve&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Number of Anchor Babies in 10 States More Than 4X Boston Population
> 47 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/10/number-of-anchor-babies-in-10-states-more-than-4x-boston-population/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiuqLfI27LgAhVRX60KHXP9DqwQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw09p6jM435qPYZAozBsJWve&ampcf=1


I also heard at least 3,000 radical terrorist have been caught crossing the southern border! Oh wait . . .


----------



## Friesland (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you keep from stepping on your own labia?


Do you have questions? Do you need advice? I'm sure I can find you an FAQ to guide you.

Meanwhile, you can take Iz's bet instead. I'll make it 100 cases of Sterno for you, Racist Joe.

Hit me up! Don't be a cluck.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 10, 2019)

Your regular reminder that "economical jeanousus" Brah Iz thinks your house is on the bank's balance sheet as a bank asset, that art is not an asset, that the Fed has a printing press, and is afraid to back up his beliefs with a wager...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

IT BEGINS: Rep. Adam Schiff is worried Robert Mueller isn’t being tough enough on President Trump
https://twitchy.com/category/us-politics/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Trump’s wild popularity overseas is one of media’s best kept secrets
FEBRUARY 10, 2019
World-famous Italian festival parade that features giant ‘God-Emperor Trump’ is only the latest example. Not just a hero, a superhero!
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/trumps_wild_popularity_overseas_is_one_of_medias_best_kept_secrets.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump’s wild popularity overseas is one of media’s best kept secrets
> FEBRUARY 10, 2019
> World-famous Italian festival parade that features giant ‘God-Emperor Trump’ is only the latest example. Not just a hero, a superhero!
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/trumps_wild_popularity_overseas_is_one_of_medias_best_kept_secrets.html


They still have statues that honor Il Duce, some there like daddy figures too, just like you do.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IT BEGINS: Rep. Adam Schiff is worried Robert Mueller isn’t being tough enough on President Trump
> https://twitchy.com/category/us-politics/


Twitchy.com?  I'll have to remember that one next time you ding me for using CNN as my source...
Anyway,  I think a lot of people want to see where this Russian investigation goes, and it's not just dems.  Yes voters want to see Trumps tax return.  Yes they want to know if he borrowed dirty Russian funds to save his company.  And I doubt that seeing the newly empowered dems clamoring to deliver is a surprise to anyone.  

Trumps problem is his dog whistles aren't working anymore.  He's cried wolf too many times and his credibility has been used up on things like "Tax Cuts" that raise taxes on places like Orange County to pay for tax cuts to his conservative base of support in the South East of the country.  Huff and puff, but Trump's got to track back to the middle or Dems will just keep racking up easy wins dinging a low popularity president.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Smarmy, belligerent, anti-American rhetoric, keep that up for another two years please.


That Whitaker guy flatly comes across to me as a stooge.  And while I doubt Joe will admit it, my guess is Whitaker also comes across as a stooge to a lot of people on the political right as well.  

It's kind of funny to think back to when Trump was bragging how he hired all the best people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Twitchy.com?  I'll have to remember that one next time you ding me for using CNN as my source...
> Anyway,  I think a lot of people want to see where this Russian investigation goes, and it's not just dems.  Yes voters want to see Trumps tax return.  Yes they want to know if he borrowed dirty Russian funds to save his company.  And I doubt that seeing the newly empowered dems clamoring to deliver is a surprise to anyone.
> 
> Trumps problem is his dog whistles aren't working anymore.  He's cried wolf too many times and his credibility has been used up on things like "Tax Cuts" that raise taxes on places like Orange County to pay for tax cuts to his conservative base of support in the South East of the country.  Huff and puff, but Trump's got to track back to the middle or Dems will just keep racking up easy wins dinging a low popularity president.


Looky here,
*RASMUSSEN: TRUMP APPROVAL 52%...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

*Trump: ‘Crazy’ Democrats Making ’Brand New Demand’ to Stop Deportations*

President Donald Trump reacted Monday to new demands from House Democrats to cap the detention of illegal immigrants in the United States


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looky here,
> *RASMUSSEN: TRUMP APPROVAL 52%...*


I forget... do we believe in polls in here or not?  I only bring it up because only agreeing with polls that agree with you, obviously doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump: ‘Crazy’ Democrats Making ’Brand New Demand’ to Stop Deportations*
> 
> President Donald Trump reacted Monday to new demands from House Democrats to cap the detention of illegal immigrants in the United States


Right... and I'm sure they'll stop just as soon as the King guy from Iowa stops sharing right wing propaganda on facebook.   Haha crazy congressmen/women are like crazy relatives.  Every party's got 'em. 

My personal read on the issue is a majority of voters seem to agree that it is time to revise the nations border policy.  Heck even Obama was clued in on this if you look at the numbers his admin deported.   But I would also say a general majority also seem to disagree with Trumps heavy handed tactics.   Obviously Trump would disagree- but that we could have both and effective and HUMANE control over the countries borders seems like an achievable goal to me.  And if Trump isn't able to lead on the issue then it's time to vote in someone who can.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're still a chicken.
> 
> If I don't know anything, take the bet.
> 
> We're waiting... huli huli man.


You chickened out on the equation a long time ago.  Cluck, cluck gotta pull da feathers before you huli dat buggah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I forget... do we believe in polls in here or not?  I only bring it up because only agreeing with polls that agree with you, obviously doesn't carry much weight.


Rasmussen certainly is not an outlier.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rasmussen certainly is not an outlier.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Impeach!*
*GALLUP: Optimism about personal finances 16-year high...*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rasmussen certainly is not an outlier.


Well... I feel like I'll admit that during the last presidential election I felt confident that Hillary would win and I was wrong.  Rasmussen on the other hand got that one right as I recall.  Although don't think it went so well for them this past November.  So we will see; I would comment that I read Trumps tweets and these days it sure seems like losing the election has been on his mind.

You know, like he doesn't quite trust the 52% from Rasmussen either.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Impeach!*
> *GALLUP: Optimism about personal finances 16-year high...*


Imagine if it was optimism about personal finances and pride in their country...
Just saying, sometimes it feels like we should be aiming a little higher.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Your regular reminder that "economical jeanousus" Brah Iz thinks your house is on the bank's balance sheet as a bank asset, that art is not an asset, that the Fed has a printing press, and is afraid to back up his beliefs with a wager...


Wagers are for chickens that have to call a professional to tell them what they don’t know and werenʻt taught at Fries U.  Kek!  What a deal?!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They still have statues that honor Il Duce, some there like daddy figures too, just like you do.


TDS


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wagers are for chickens that have to call a professional to tell them what they don’t know and werenʻt taught at Fries U.  Kek!  What a deal?!!


Fries. U? 
I love that your jokes are so insider that only you understand them my friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Imagine if it was optimism about personal finances and pride in their country...
> Just saying, sometimes it feels like we should be aiming a little higher.


*Impeach!*





TRUMP 52% APPROVAL JOLTS WASHINGTON
_BEST IN YEARS_


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... I feel like I'll admit that during the last presidential election I felt confident that Hillary would win and I was wrong.  Rasmussen on the other hand got that one right as I recall.  Although don't think it went so well for them this past November.  So we will see; I would comment that I read Trumps tweets and these days it sure seems like losing the election has been on his mind.
> 
> You know, like he doesn't quite trust the 52% from Rasmussen either.


Rasmussen has a history since they first started publishing poll results of being way over to the right - and they are not embarrassed about it at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

*DEMS FEAR BIDEN 'WEAKER THAN HILLARY'...** 
*
*As Dem Field Grows, 2020 Race Sharpens in Tone...** 
*
_*Kamala Tried to Keep Inmates Locked Up for Cheap Labor...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Rasmussen has a history since they first started publishing poll results of being way over to the right - and they are not embarrassed about it at all.


E-reader has a history of lying, shitting his bed and being way over on the left, so there's that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

It is looking more and more like Mueller doesn't have the goods on Trump, I may be wrong, but as you people know that doesn't happen very often.

*Schiff concerned Special Counsel scrutiny of finances isn't adequate...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm not sayin, just sayin.




* 
*
*None Dare Call it a Hoax: The Jussie Smollett Saga Continues...*

_*Neighbors cast doubt on attack story...*_


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Twitchy.com?  I'll have to remember that one next time you ding me for using CNN as my source...
> Anyway,  I think a lot of people want to see where this Russian investigation goes, and it's not just dems.  Yes voters want to see Trumps tax return.  Yes they want to know if he borrowed dirty Russian funds to save his company.  And I doubt that seeing the newly empowered dems clamoring to deliver is a surprise to anyone.
> 
> Trumps problem is his dog whistles aren't working anymore.  He's cried wolf too many times and his credibility has been used up on things like "Tax Cuts" that raise taxes on places like Orange County to pay for tax cuts to his conservative base of support in the South East of the country.  Huff and puff, but Trump's got to track back to the middle or Dems will just keep racking up easy wins dinging a low popularity president.



*Source the LA Times on Adam Schiff for Brains Tiny " T "....then get back to us.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm not sayin, just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He won't release his phone for a very good reason....it will destroy him !*
*The Police are being held back from aggressive seizure of his phone or he's*
*already Hillaried it....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/in-pushing-for-marijuana-legalization-harris-spotlights-smoking-pot-in-college


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/in-pushing-for-marijuana-legalization-harris-spotlights-smoking-pot-in-college


And I thought from your previous posts that you were opposed to her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

*You people sure about this strategy?*

*Dems: Freeze ICE, Shrink Deportations*
284

*Trump: ‘Crazy’ Democrats Making ’Brand New Demand’ to Stop Deportations*
3,561


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> And I thought from your previous posts that you were opposed to her.


You are right for once.


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> And I thought from your previous posts that you were opposed to her.



*Spola......for goodness sake just stop.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Conway: ‘Bigmouth’ Democrats Want More Illegal Aliens in the US


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

U.S. Steel Firing Up Furnace in Alabama, Thanks to Tariffs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

BREITBART
*Report: CIA, Mossad, MI6 Smuggle Iranian Nuclear Scientist to UK on a Dinghy*
EmailTwitter






AFP
11 Feb 201957

1:54
*TEL AVIV – An Iranian nuclear scientist was reportedly smuggled out of the Islamic Republic to the UK in a dinghy in a joint operation conducted by the CIA, Mossad and Britain’s MI6, the UK’s Sunday Express reported.*

Citing unnamed sources, the British paper said the nuclear technician has information on Iran’s nuclear program. He also helped plan the assassination of Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan, a nuclear scientist who died in a car bombing in Tehran in 2012, the newspaper alleged.


The migrant crisis was used as a cover to get the Iranian to safety in the town of Lydd, the report said


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Can you feel it?
*Never Trumper Erick Erickson Says Will Support Trump in 2020*
*

Media
‘Well it’s about damn TIME!’ Erick Erickson’s announcement breaks #NeverTrump and Twitter (bonus, makes Chris Hayes cry*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

US News
*Uh oh! Adam Schiff’s NOT going to like Rep. Mark Meadows pointing out why ‘the collusion investigation is a sham’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

*Hilarious: Trump Calls Out Amy Klobuchar’s Snowstormed Promise to Fight Global Warming*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Ignorant?
She'll fit right in.


*MARTIN: Tulsi Gabbard Ignorance Regarding Syria Reveals She's Unfit To Be President  *
By Bradley Martin


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Fries. U?
> I love that your jokes are so insider that only you understand them my friend.


Only you donʻt understand.  The chickens keep coming back for more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Conway: ‘Bigmouth’ Democrats Want More Illegal Aliens in the US


Gives them problems to solve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

*Are you ready for Shutdown II: Detention Bed Boogaloo?*
Ed Morrissey Feb 11, 2019 2:01 PM





“Why would you want to limit the number of detention beds…?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

*In closed hearing, a clue about “the heart” of Mueller’s Russia inquiry*

Comments by one of Mr. Mueller’s lead prosecutors, disclosed in a transcript of a closed-door hearing, suggest that the special counsel continues to pursue at least one theory: that starting while Russia was taking steps to bolster Mr. Trump’s candidacy, people in his orbit were discussing deals to end a dispute over Russia’s incursions into Ukraine and possibly give Moscow relief from economic sanctions imposed by the United States and its allies.

The theory was offered almost as an aside by the prosecutor, Andrew Weissmann, during a discussion of contacts between Mr. Trump’s former campaign chairman, Paul Manafort, and a longtime Russian associate, Konstantin V. Kilimnik, whom investigators have linked to Russian intelligence.

A closer look at the transcript, released late Thursday, shows that the prosecutors have been keenly focused on discussions the two men had about a plan to end the conflict that followed Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and annexation of Crimea in 2014.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Even if one could find a way to stop all cow farts, that's only about 5% of a cow's methane production.  The rest comes put as belches and other emissions associated with ruminant digestive processes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Even if one could find a way to stop all cow farts, that's only about 5% of a cow's methane production.  The rest comes put as belches and other emissions associated with ruminant digestive processes.


out


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ignorant?
> She'll fit right in.
> 
> 
> ...


People I know from Hawaii don't like her, they say she is dino.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

It's just good to know that ISIS has been defeated, "defeated badly", that Russia did not interfere with our election process because Putin said so in a, "very strong and powerful" way, that North Korea is no longer a nuclear threat and that hundreds of children will never see their parents again because those parents were seeking asylum and better life hoping the, "the shining city on the hill" would be their salvation . . . Christian nation my ass.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wagers are for chickens that have to call a professional to tell them what they don’t know and werenʻt taught at Fries U.  Kek!  What a deal?!!


Wagers are folks that know what they are talking about.

Chicken poop is for the folks that pretend they know what they are talking about, but when challenged to put their (Fed Printing Press) money where their mouth is, and wager a small bauble on their absurd claim that assets aren't assets unless they produce "cash flow" or that the bank has your house as an asset on their balance sheet. Sadly, Brudda Iz is all about the guano.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You chickened out on the equation a long time ago.  Cluck, cluck gotta pull da feathers before you huli dat buggah.


So, about that wager?

You in huli huli boy?

I'm waiting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

So t Jr sees the "Trail of tears" as something to joke about? They are pushing the Andrew Jackson thing a bit too far I would think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's just good to know that ISIS has been defeated, "defeated badly", that Russia did not interfere with our election process because Putin said so in a, "very strong and powerful" way, that North Korea is no longer a nuclear threat and that hundreds of children will never see their parents again because those parents were seeking asylum and better life hoping the, "the shining city on the hill" would be their salvation . . . Christian nation my ass.


Hey, we should not worry about Russia, the Kenyan told him to "cut it out."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wagers are folks that know what they are talking about.
> 
> Chicken poop is for the folks that pretend they know what they are talking about, but when challenged to put their (Fed Printing Press) money where their mouth is, and wager a small bauble on their absurd claim that assets aren't assets unless they produce "cash flow" or that the bank has your house as an asset on their balance sheet. Sadly, Brudda Iz is all about the guano.


Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So t Jr sees the "Trail of tears" as something to joke about? They are pushing the Andrew Jackson thing a bit too far I would think.


Are you talking about you trail of tears from 11/8/2016?


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


>


52%ers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

BUDGET DEAL REACHED
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/02/11/shutdown-congress-border-security-1163824


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 52%ers


You people,  this is what he is referring to,
TRUMP 52% APPROVAL JOLTS WASHINGTON...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, we should not worry about Russia, the Kenyan told him to "cut it out."


That's your excuse for t cowering in Putin's presence and carrying his water?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

How the fuck did you people lose to this guy Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wagers are folks that know what they are talking about.
> 
> Chicken poop is for the folks that pretend they know what they are talking about, but when challenged to put their (Fed Printing Press) money where their mouth is, and wager a small bauble on their absurd claim that assets aren't assets unless they produce "cash flow" or that the bank has your house as an asset on their balance sheet. Sadly, Brudda Iz is all about the guano.


 If you knew what you were talking about you wouldnʻt need a professional to tell you how to do an ROA.  You would just do the simple math.  But keep chickening out on the ROA.  Even if it is a simulated portfolio.  When you said purchase price and date of purchase donʻt matter I knew you were the liar youʻve always been.  Kek!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So, about that wager?
> 
> You in huli huli boy?
> 
> I'm waiting.


So about that ROA calculation?

You figure it out yet Spigot boy?

Iʻm waiting


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So about that ROA calculation?
> 
> You figure it out yet Spigot boy?
> 
> Iʻm waiting


You're looking desperate, more than usual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

t and his supporters, racism or just assholes that want to be bullies as they are the aggrieved, the victimized, the "forgotten" . . . most likely a mix of both.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're looking desperate, more than usual.


This is above you.  Run along Whiskers.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How the fuck did you people lose to this guy Trump?


How the hell did your guy Lyn' Ted Cruz lose to Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> How the hell did your guy Lyn' Ted Cruz lose to Trump?


There was a lot of Cruz love in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is above you.  Run along Whiskers.


You have no idea, I mean, no idea, that fact is obvious. You want it so badly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no idea, I mean, no idea, that fact is obvious. You want it so badly.


Once again projecting....atta boy!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There was a lot of Cruz love in here.


There was a lot more Hillary love in here...


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There was a lot of Cruz love in here.


Haha... your right, there were more than a few tears shed in here the day Lyn' Ted stepped out of the race.  Funny how quick they rightie-tighties abandoned him out in the cold.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no idea, I mean, no idea, that fact is obvious. You want it so badly.


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

"Finish the Wall!" T, always trying to take credit for something he had nothing to do with.
. . . spends most of his day enjoying "executive time" then days he's the hardest working president ever, typical nutter, sounds like the nutters in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

I see being a scumbag runs in the t family, sleazy NYC scammers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Haha... your right, there were more than a few tears shed in here the day Lyn' Ted stepped out of the race.  Funny how quick they rightie-tighties abandoned him out in the cold.


Nobody abandoned him, you people continue to make trump fans out of all Republicans with your lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see being a scumbag runs in the t family, sleazy NYC scammers.


Looks like you need some healing, better call Dr, governor Northam, he said he is the only one that can cause and heal the pain in Virginia because he is a Dr.lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

The prisoners don't like the facilities?
LoL

More than 70 detainees condemn conditions in San Diego immigration facility...
https://www.omaha.com/news/nation/more-than-detainees-condemn-conditions-in-san-diego-immigration-facility/article_1d5e10a1-779c-5638-be44-da0158134be1.html


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobody abandoned him, you people continue to make trump fans out of all Republicans with your lies.


How many percentage points did he beat Beto by again?  Not to second guess you, but you sure seems like your and my versions of "making Trump fans" is a bit different when you consider how Republican's have fared in national elections post 2016.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So about that ROA calculation?
> 
> You figure it out yet Spigot boy?
> 
> Iʻm waiting


An equation? That's your excuse? I didn't know the bank doesn't list your house on its balance sheet as an asset because of an equation? I didn't know art was an asset because of an equation? I didn't know that an asset could be an asset without producing cash flow because of an equation? If it wasn't ROA's fault, maybe it's ROI's fault, or EBITDA did it-a... But maybe the acronym you should be looking for is GAAP. 

Put down the airport book, wanna-be rich daddy. Pick up a basic accounting tome. It will pay dividends.

Now, huli huli boi. About that wager. Think of the ROI when you win 100 cases of sterno for your homie Racist Joe! Think of all car break-ins you'll stop!

So, you taking the bet?


----------



## Friesland (Feb 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you knew what you were talking about you wouldnʻt need a professional to tell you how to do an ROA.  You would just do the simple math.  But keep chickening out on the ROA.  Even if it is a simulated portfolio.  When you said purchase price and date of purchase donʻt matter I knew you were the liar youʻve always been.  Kek!!



Did you take the bet huli huli boy?


----------



## Friesland (Feb 12, 2019)

Bug... or feature?


*In the 7th Circuit Court of Appeals*, which includes Illinois, Indiana and Wisconsin, twice as many farmers declared bankruptcy in 2018 as during the 2008 recession. 
*In the 8th Circuit*, which spans from North Dakota to Arkansas, bankruptcies shot up 96%.
*In the 10th Circuit, *which includes Kansas, Colorado and parts of Oklahoma, bankruptcies were up 59%. Together, these three jurisdictions accounted for nearly 50% of all farm product sales in 2017, per the Journal.
*Last year, farm debt rose *to over $409 billion, with the average size of loans in the 4th quarter reaching $74,190, the highest 4th quarter level in history.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Bug... or feature?
> 
> 
> *In the 7th Circuit Court of Appeals*, which includes Illinois, Indiana and Wisconsin, twice as many farmers declared bankruptcy in 2018 as during the 2008 recession.
> ...


Old farmer joke that is more germane now than ever --

As the old farmer bought a lottery ticket at the corner gas station --

Store clerk:  So tell me, Al, what would you do if you won a million dollars in the lottery? 
Farmer Al:  I guess I'd keep on farming until the money ran out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> How many percentage points did he beat Beto by again?  Not to second guess you, but you sure seems like your and my versions of "making Trump fans" is a bit different when you consider how Republican's have fared in national elections post 2016.


I guess we will see, who will be your nominee\sacrafice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

What a dumbass fuck,
A picture from betos  rally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Without Elitist Racialism, There Is Little Racism
JEFFREY BARRETT
We are living in a country where the racialist political elites and their media allies are fomenting the fear of racism in a society in which race dis...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/without_elitist_racialism_there_is_little_racism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Are Liberals Going Mad, or Are They Out of Ideas?
CHRISTOPHER CHANTRILL
What the lefties cannot get into their heads is, what if they are wrong? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/are_liberals_going_mad_or_are_they_out_of_ideas.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

The Leftists Are Devouring Their Own; Break Out The Popcorn.

Posted at 1:00 am on February 12, 2019 by Mike Ford

_ 






Since Donald J. Trump came down the stairway, the left, spearheaded by the radical feminists have thought that this was their moment. In Donald Trump, they believed they had the ideal Republican candidate to face off against Herself, while providing an ideal carpet for her to strut upon, as she waddled her way to her “inevitable” ascension to the throne, a chair which she has lusted after all of her life.





It must have driven them, as the pulchritudinous Penny in television’s, “Big Bang Theory” puts it, “Bat Crap Crazy,” that Trump was able to survive all of the slings and arrows they launched at him, some of them pretty pretty nasty, from his—let’s be candid, somewhat unseemly past. He was able to not only survive, but was able thrive and ultimately ascend to a lofty position, whereby he could appoint judges who could and would, put stop their leftist legal agenda.

That said, I’m sure most of us have seen the video montage, showing clips starting shortly after the beginning of his campaign, predicting his sure to be, fiery immolation—This, is the beginning of the end, for the Trump campaign. No; THIS, is the beginning of the end, for Donald Trump. OK, we really mean it this time—THIS, is really no-kiddin’, the beginning of the end, for Donald Trump—followed by stunned disbelief and hysterical sobbing, as the media was forced to, oh-so-reluctantly, call the election for him.

Side note: Like most folks, I do have my down days. But whenever I feel a little blue, I look at this picture of Her Steatopygiousness’s** supporters on election night, and I laugh and laugh…and laugh some more.
_


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Did you take the bet huli huli boy?


Chicken Iz doesn’t take bets. He just clucks. He’s a Chicken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Chicken Iz doesn’t take bets. He just clucks. He’s a Chicken.


He's got your number, as does Ricky and multi.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's got your number, as does Ricky and multi.


How did huli huli Iz get that number? ROA, ROI, ALE, EBITA, reading the chicken poo?

Maybe you can take the bet for him Racist Sterno Joe? You like the ROI on getting 100 cases of Sterno for 0 down 0 payments, right? You can do that math...

So take the bet, Racist Sterno Joe. Don't be a huli huli boi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's got your number, as does Ricky and multi.


Yes and t is the greatest business man ever, anyone can see right through the BS simpleton. The emperor is wearing no clothes. Just saying it doesn't make it true to the aware. You look to believe anything that makes you feel better about yourself . . . and you guys seem to desperately need that as evidenced by your last ditch efforts in a side forum on a kids soccer site, a forum with less than 10 participants, sad, really sad. You guys don't come in here to discuss anything you come in here in an attempt to make  yourselves feel better about yourselves, again, sad and pitiful.


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's got your number, as does Ricky and multi.


Your problem is you only respond to emotions and never to substance. That's why Trump works for you...his base appeals to stir an emotional reaction.
If you focus on what's really happening, instead of your feelings about it, you will see things more clearly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes and t is the greatest business man ever, anyone can see right through the BS simpleton. The emperor is wearing no clothes. Just saying it doesn't make it true to the aware. You look to believe anything that makes you feel better about yourself . . . and you guys seem to desperately need that as evidenced by your last ditch efforts in a side forum on a kids soccer site, a forum with less than 10 participants, sad, really sad. You guys don't come in here to discuss anything you come in here in an attempt to make  yourselves feel better about yourselves, again, sad and pitiful.


Says the guy in 3rd with 9610 posts and who can't quit me. LoL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Your problem is you only respond to emotions and never to substance. That's why Trump works for you...his base appeals to stir an emotional reaction.
> If you focus on what's really happening, instead of your feelings about it, you will see things more clearly.


Substance? The biggest threat to our country is our open southern border and the liberal agenda.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Substance? The biggest threat to our country is our open southern border and the liberal agenda.


Again, an emotional non-fact based reponse.


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Substance? The biggest threat to our country is our open southern border and the liberal agenda.


You forgot "abortion" and "socialism." None of it is real, but it makes more a good emotional appeal. The real issues are very different.
You touched on one the other day when you noted that Netflix paid no taxes.
And how many did GM lay off while the execs pocketed about $1b in government contracts and tax cuts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

HILLARY'S FBI?
*New email docs hint at secret contacts, a dubious proposal and a director’s*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You forgot "abortion" and "socialism." None of it is real, but it makes more a good emotional appeal. The real issues are very different.
> You touched on one the other day when you noted that Netflix paid no taxes.
> And how many did GM lay off while the execs pocketed about $1b in government contracts and tax cuts?


Obama built that.
That's what happens when you get in bed with the government and that government goes away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, an emotional non-fact based reponse.


Fact.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fact.


I'm sure that's what they told you to believe. Hence the people along the border don't want a wall and the easily persuaded through fear mongering like you, do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Ah yes, another good time out on the town for a t supporter . . .

The BBC reports the unidentified Trump supporter twice almost knocked Skeans and his camera over as he “shoved and swore” at other members of the press and yelled “fuck the media” before security escorted him away.

“Fortunately our cameraman is fine, he is made of stern stuff,” O’Donoghue told the “Today” program on BBC Radio 4. He called it “an incredibly violent attack” and said the “goading of the crowds against the media” is “a constant feature” of Trump’s rallies.

Early 70's Chile anyone?

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/trump-supporter-launches-apos-incredibly-105355973.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, another good time out on the town for a t supporter . . .
> 
> The BBC reports the unidentified Trump supporter twice almost knocked Skeans and his camera over as he “shoved and swore” at other members of the press and yelled “fuck the media” before security escorted him away.
> 
> ...


What did they say about Antifa?
What did they say about those trump supporters at the trump rally in Ca that had to run for their lives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure that's what they told you to believe. Hence the people along the border don't want a wall and the easily persuaded through fear mongering like you, do.


Walls work, just ask the non queer people in san diego co.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Can you imagine the fun we will have if Mueller comes up with nothing on Trump?



*Senate uncovered no direct evidence of conspiracy between Trump campaign and Russia...

Former Trump lawyer slams Mueller probe, maintains president will be cleared... *


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built that.
> That's what happens when you get in bed with the government and that government goes away.


That must be it, if there was no such thing as reality.
In reality, it was Trump’s tax cuts and execs (and shareholders) did great, while nobody used the cuts to hire...they laid off!
But it’s simple...things like whose fault it is that people don’t get paid well and what’s going on with the climate and the environment are not emotional enough.
So Trump appeals to emotions, which works for so many people.
So someone doesn’t know what an asset is, but you don’t care, because my emotions are what you focused on. Get it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

CHRONIC MEMORY PROBLEM
*Kamala Harris' claim about smoking pot while listening to Snoop, Tupac, goes up in smoke*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> That must be it, if there was no such thing as reality.
> In reality, it was Trump’s tax cuts and execs (and shareholders) did great, while nobody used the cuts to hire...they laid off!
> But it’s simple...things like whose fault it is that people don’t get paid well and what’s going on with the climate and the environment are not emotional enough.
> So Trump appeals to emotions, which works for so many people.
> So someone doesn’t know what an asset is, but you don’t care, because my emotions are what you focused on. Get it?


If you don't get paid well find another job. I am supposed to get emotional about that and the climate change hoax?


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

The Art of the Deal (2019 version) -- 

1.  Ask for more than you want 
2.  Settle for less than they were willing to give you in the first place
3.  Declare victory


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*PHOTOS: Anti-Wall Beto Uses Fences, Barricades at El Paso Rally*
*




*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HILLARY'S FBI?
> *New email docs hint at secret contacts, a dubious proposal and a director’s*


So Trump had a big pep rally yesterday, where he was going to win voters over and make them eager to pay for his wall.  And yet even his own hardcore followers in here can't be bothered with the wall bs and are back to talking about Hillary.

I'm not a Republican but that has to be a concern for some of you who are as we head into the next election.  I mean aside from build a wall the Trump ideas well doesn't seem to run very deep.  Is there anyone enough who believes not being Hillary and having built a wall is going to be enough to propel him into a second term?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So Trump had a big pep rally yesterday, where he was going to win voters over and make them eager to pay for his wall.  And yet even his own hardcore followers in here can't be bothered with the wall bs and are back to talking about Hillary.
> 
> I'm not a Republican but that has to be a concern for some of you who are as we head into the next election.  I mean aside from build a wall the Trump ideas well doesn't seem to run very deep.  Is there anyone enough who believes not being Hillary and having built a wall is going to be enough to propel him into a second term?


Who know and who cares? He stopped Hillary, got 2 supremes and a bunch of federal judges, how is RBG feeling these days?
How much money and time have you people wasted the last 2 plus years chasing your tail on this whole Trump thing?
You can't even put up a qualified candidate.
BTW, thanks for letting us know you aren't a republican, had no idea.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who know and who cares? He stopped Hillary, got 2 supremes and a bunch of federal judges, how is RBG feeling these days?
> How much money and time have you people wasted the last 2 plus years chasing your tail on this whole Trump thing?
> You can't even put up a qualified candidate.
> BTW, thanks for letting us know you aren't a republican, had no idea.


Yes I hope this is exactly what I hope Republican's are telling themselves.  That Trumps given them enough...
The first step to stopping the disaster unfolding in Washington is to stop digging.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fact.


QED


----------



## tenacious (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *PHOTOS: Anti-Wall Beto Uses Fences, Barricades at El Paso Rally*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting that Trump is giving Beto a platform to pinch on his news cycle.   In that Beto's a charismatic guy who obviously can thread the needle on border issues, being from El Paso and all.  Even if Beto has him concerned and Trump is itching to go on the offensive to chop him down early- this seems like the wrong issue in that it plays to a Beto strength? 

I get Trump can be a savvy tactician... but I don't understand this move.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It's interesting that Trump is giving Beto a platform to pinch on his news cycle.   In that Beto's a charismatic guy who obviously can thread the needle on border issues, being from El Paso and all.  Even if Beto has him concerned and Trump is itching to go on the offensive to chop him down early- this seems like the wrong issue in that it plays to a Beto strength?
> 
> I get Trump can be a savvy tactician... but I don't understand this move.


He knows his followers, they enjoy watching him pick on people. All t's attacks are petty, non-fact based and simply mean spirited for the sake of being mean spirited . . . they applaud the separation of infants and mothers don't they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes I hope this is exactly what I hope Republican's are telling themselves.  That Trumps given them enough...
> The first step to stopping the disaster unfolding in Washington is to stop digging.


Who is your answer to this problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He knows his followers, they enjoy watching him pick on people. All t's attacks are petty, non-fact based and simply mean spirited for the sake of being mean spirited . . . they applaud the separation of infants and mothers don't they?


You forgot funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You forgot "abortion" and "socialism." None of it is real, but it makes more a good emotional appeal. The real issues are very different.
> You touched on one the other day when you noted that Netflix paid no taxes.
> And how many did GM lay off while the execs pocketed about $1b in government contracts and tax cuts?


Factoids from 2013 regarding GM...






*Taking Taxpayers Out for a Ride*
*They don't call it 'Government Motors' for nothing.*
*Once one of the "bluest" of America's blue chip corporations, General Motors has seen better days. Early in President Barack Obama's first term, it was nearly subsumed into the U.S. government on the grounds that a federal bailout – which amounted to a near takeover of the company – was necessary in order to save it from bankruptcy and to protect tens of thousands of American jobs.

The president campaigned for re-election on the success of his bailout of the auto industry which, truth be told, was confined to GM and Chrysler. There are plenty of companies that were and still are building cars and trucks in the United States that did just fine without the kind of interventions needed to keep two of what used to be called "The Big Three" from sliding into an economic abyss despite the recession.

For Obama, the bailout of GM was an opportunity to suggest that government intervention in the private economy, if it's done right, can be a good thing and to present himself as a chief executive who cared, in contrast to the messaging flowing out of his campaign about his GOP opponent, former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney.

But it turns out the American people may have been sold a bill of goods, that the so-called bailout of Chrysler and GM was more about saving the once all-powerful United Auto Workers' union than it was about bringing the companies back to profitability. It's a story that ranges from the slime to the ridiculous that should, as several recent news accounts suggest, be looked at more closely.

One is a story that ran in the October 14 edition of USA Today that said GM had "boosted prices of its redesigned 2014 full-size pickups $1,500 – enough to pay for a $1,500 rebate currently offered on most models." The scheme is so bizarre on its face that it sounds like it could only have sprung from the mind of one of the automakers' Washington overlords during the period immediately following the bailout.

The decision, to raise the price on future models to make up for revenues lost on account of the need to discount current inventories, came after yet another disappointing month of truck sales, which are down about 8 percent from the same time a year ago.

Moreover GM, which has already started to offer the 2014 models, is losing out to Ford, which was not part of the government bailout and generated – according to sales statistics – considerable brand affinity because of it.

It may be and is indeed likely that the people buying trucks are more conservative than those who by fuel-friendly hybrids and other, smaller vehicles. The stereotypes about them may be true; maybe they are just not buying GM trucks like they used to, just like they are not buying the line that the only way to save GM was by having taxpayers bail it out.

"In exchange for the bailout in 2009," the paper said, "GM promised to meet certain domestic car production targets over the next four years. The obvious point of this stipulation was to ensure that GM jobs remained here at home and weren't shipped overseas," but the company has consistently failed to meet them. The administration has allowed GM to waive those targets, the paper continued, even though it announced in June that it would boost its output from its China plants by 70 percent while "nearly doubling its export production capacity there from 77,000 units to 130,000."

This is compounded by the fact that, in order to satisfy the demands of the Washington industrial policy makers, the company rolled out to great fanfare an electric car that still costs more than most people are willing to pay despite the fact that it is subsidized by the same taxpayers who are not buying it.

That's small potatoes compared to what GM is doing on another front. As the Washington Examiner editorialized Thursday, the Obama administration has "quietly released the auto manufacturer from a bailout requirement that it increase its production in the U.S."; the company is, instead, "spending billions of dollars building up its production capacity in China."

It's time for Congress to take another close look at the bailout of General Motors, if for no other reason than to lay down markers for the next time the automakers comes to Washington hat in hand or the politicians go to Detroit with an offer they can't refuse. Over time, the numbers just don't seem to add up and it's really starting to look like, together, the Obama administration and GM took taxpayers for a ride. 

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/peter-roff/2013/10/17/gm-and-the-obama-administration-took-taxpayers-for-a-ride


*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*Dems, Fearing Russia Collusion Investigation Will Come Up Empty, Now Attacking Robert Mueller*


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Factoids from 2013 regarding GM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the huge tax cut they just got.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*Senate Intel Dems, GOP agree: No “direct evidence” of collusion found*
Ed Morrissey Feb 12, 2019 12:01 PM





“We were never going find a contract signed in blood saying, ‘Hey Vlad, we’re going to collude’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*‘Huge, Sophisticated’ Mexican Cartel Meth Lab Busted in Georgia*
7


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


>


FAKE NEWS!  From a beaner filled so-called fire department.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


>


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> FAKE NEWS!  From a beaner filled so-called fire department.


How about that rally today?
Coward.
*Dow Jones Industrial Average*

DOW · February 12, 4:53 PM EST
25,425.76


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Even if one could find a way to stop all cow farts, that's only about 5% of a cow's methane production.  The rest comes put as belches and other emissions associated with ruminant digestive processes.



*So I guess the Dinosaurs were the cause of the " Global Warming " that led to their demise*
*since you buy into the Idiocy of Herbivores becoming a " Cause and Effect " premise....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Haha... your right, there were more than a few tears shed in here the day Lyn' Ted stepped out of the race.  Funny how quick they rightie-tighties abandoned him out in the cold.


*Skeletons that outdid Skeletons......Now what Tiny " T ".......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> An equation? That's your excuse? I didn't know the bank doesn't list your house on its balance sheet as an asset because of an equation? I didn't know art was an asset because of an equation? I didn't know that an asset could be an asset without producing cash flow because of an equation? If it wasn't ROA's fault, maybe it's ROI's fault, or EBITDA did it-a... But maybe the acronym you should be looking for is GAAP.
> 
> Put down the airport book, wanna-be rich daddy. Pick up a basic accounting tome. It will pay dividends.
> 
> ...



*Yur such a sweaty ballsack.......*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that rally today?
> Coward.
> *Dow Jones Industrial Average*
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Fake news.


At least you know who you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


>


Right up there with Jussy "MAGA country" Smolliet, and "hands up dont shoot".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that rally today?
> Coward.
> *Dow Jones Industrial Average*
> 
> ...


You think we may hit that 7% target friedlander set?


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure that's what they told you to believe. Hence the people along the border don't want a wall and the easily persuaded through fear mongering like you, do.



*What was behind Fake " Beto " last night at his " Big " rally........*
*Hmmmmm..........*







*A working fence !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


>



*Solidifying your reputation I see ............*

*Approx - 4,000 for " Beto " ( The Fake Hispanic ) O'Rourke...*
*another 2,000 - 3,000 outside.....*

*Approx - 6,500 inside ( Fire Dept stopped any further ! ) another*
*28,500 outside....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

*Oh .....did I stretch the truth a little....maybe 18,000 - 25,000.....*
*Pardon me for my " Democratic " estimate.....*

*Honestly ...WTFC..." Beto " is an Idiot all the same....just like the rest*
*of the 35 + Low IQ Communists running on the Democratic side...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2019)

Overflow crowd outside the venue.






Beeto had around five to six hundred, ..a thousand tops..
Trump a little shy of ten thousand would be my guess.

This is Beeto's home town.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Right up there with Jussy "MAGA country" Smolliet, and "hands up dont shoot".


So you agree with loser joe when he said " From a beaner filled so-called fire department"?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Overflow crowd outside the venue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a good guess.  How much bigger is Trump’s dick compared to Beenos?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh .....did I stretch the truth a little....maybe 18,000 - 25,000.....*
> *Pardon me for my " Democratic " estimate.....*
> 
> *Honestly ...WTFC..." Beto " is an Idiot all the same....just like the rest*
> *of the 35 + Low IQ Communists running on the Democratic side...*


You did not stretch anything.  Trump’s dick is longer and thicker than any mortal man’s Johnson.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beeto had around five to six hundred, ..a thousand tops..
> Trump a little shy of ten thousand would be my guess.
> 
> This is Beeto's home town.


Can you count that high?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Can you count that high?


Swabby. Get a grip.  Trump had tens of thousands more supporters at his rally than the dozen or so illegal wetbacks that scurried about beano’s failed insurrection. Deal with it. The El Paso FD has actual comparison crowd estimations that indubitably support my unbiased reporting of facts.  Look them up and try to repute me. 

You people rely on failed media operations like Bozo’s wapo and the bankrupt NYT.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> That’s a good guess.  How much bigger is Trump’s dick compared to Beenos?


You tell us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Right up there with Jussy "MAGA country" Smolliet, and "hands up dont shoot".


You know E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> So you agree with loser joe when he said " From a beaner filled so-called fire department"?


Why are you a loser? A liar and a loser, sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> So you agree with loser joe when he said " From a beaner filled so-called fire department"?


What's a beaner?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey smart ass.  Here’s last night’s El Paso Trump rally for you to drill over the head count. THOUSANDS!!!  Deal with it. 





espola said:


> Can you count that high?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Can you count that high?


*VIDEO: Beto Supporters Beat Hanging Trump Effigy*


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Senate Intel Dems, GOP agree: No “direct evidence” of collusion found*
> Ed Morrissey Feb 12, 2019 12:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, did you post the news that they were never going to find a signed deal between Trump and Putin regarding collusion? Huge news!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Fuck em,

*ICE Arrests 200 After North Carolina Counties Cut Ties with Immigration Officials*
EmailTwitter






Photo by John Moore/Getty Images
12 Feb 2019309

2:13
*Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agents arrested 200 undocumented aliens in North Carolina after several counties moved to cut ties with ICE.*
ICE Regional Director Sean Gallaghar said the raids were a direct result of the counties refusing to work with immigration officials.


“This is the direct conclusion of dangerous policies of not cooperating with ICE. This forces my officers to go out onto the street to conduct more enforcement,” Gallaghar said according to the _Charlotte Observer_.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, did you post the news that they were never going to find a signed deal between Trump and Putin regarding collusion? Huge news!


Unnamed senate democrat.
Wait for what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Can you count that high?


Maybe a thousand.
Maybe half of those are US citizens.
Beeto's home town.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> So you agree with loser joe when he said " From a beaner filled so-called fire department"?


So which one of you peter puffers is racist joe?
My guess is commander friedlander.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe a thousand.
> Maybe half of those are US citizens.
> Beeto's home town.


Maybe?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe?


Did I stutter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did I stutter?


No, that's the Kenyan's gig.


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unnamed senate democrat.
> Wait for what?


You know, like "stop the presses, Joe's got big news! Dems admit no signed agreement between Putin and Trump regarding collusion!"


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dems, Fearing Russia Collusion Investigation Will Come Up Empty, Now Attacking Robert Mueller*


Gotta get to the bottom of his financial dealings with Russia. Need tax returns and the Deutsche Banke info.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You know, like "stop the presses, Joe's got big news! Dems admit no signed agreement between Putin and Trump regarding collusion!"


I can't help the fact libs are not the brightest bunch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Gotta get to the bottom of his financial dealings with Russia. Need tax returns and the Deutsche Banke info.


Desperate libs call for desperate measures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe has a new girl friend,


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> So you agree with loser joe when he said " From a beaner filled so-called fire department"?



*OMG......Spola ...put a plug in it.*


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Desperate libs call for desperate measures.


Yeah those are desperate measures. A simple tax return as with every single other president in the modern era and some bank transactions.


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

“From now on, no reporter from the Washington Post is to be in the White House.”
—President Richard M. Nixon


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

“I have never heard or seen such outrageous, distorted reporting in 27 years of public life.”
—President Richard M. Nixon


----------



## Friesland (Feb 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You think we may hit that 7% target friedlander set?


You should start planning your Inauguration 2021 party... you might be serving fine Friesland booze.

Unlike huli huli boi, some folks are willing to put their money where their pie-hole is and perhaps they will end up with a nice little ROI.

Huli huli boi knows he's wrong, however, so like the chicken, he just crossed the road... 

But Racist Sterno Joe...can he really pass up the chance at 100 cases of sterno? That's got to be at least a weeks worth of slurping for Racist Joe! C'mon Joe. Be like the hirsute one, take a chance. Put your markers on the table! You never know if you might profit!

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Huge, Sophisticated’ Mexican Cartel Meth Lab Busted in Georgia*
> 7


If only Georgia had a wall...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that rally today?
> Coward.
> *Dow Jones Industrial Average*
> 
> ...


They must like Beto as well.


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you don't get paid well find another job. I am supposed to get emotional about that and the climate change hoax?


My point exactly. Who controls all the money and what’s happening to the earth over decades aren’t issues where you can show a fetus or an ms-13 member to work people up.
Trump plays to emotions. It got him enough votes in the right places to win. It may work again, but I doubt it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Apparently, besides acting like the fencing and barriers that already exist along the southern border were of his making, t has now, despite past decades of grand parades and fireworks in D.C. on the 4th of July, t has decided that maybe, possibly we should start having grand parades and fireworks every year, "on or around the 4th of July", at least he is considering it . . . who buys this BS? Oh yeah we have some of them in here, suckers!
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/02/trump-proposes-july-4-parade-in-d-c-which-already-exists.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

https://www.vox.com/2019/2/5/18211600/trump-inauguration-investigation-subpoena-sdny


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

National debt tops 22 trillion as new tax plan adds 30 billion just in the last month.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey, kids. Emergency! Anyone heard from Racist Joe?

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/multiple-white-supremacist-gang-members-among-54-defendants-charged-rico-indictment

Maybe he's in with Paulie LiedtoProsecutors...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Ana Navarro Fires Back At Roger Stone After He Calls Her A ‘Piglet’
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/12/ana-navarro-roger-stone-piglet&ved=2ahUKEwjrtc7d3rjgAhUIDq0KHexVCLUQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw1Lr0ZzC_8AHW-YuVsCU_wc&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Report: Illegal Immigrant Confesses to Killing Woman Found in Suitcase
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019/02/12/report-illegal-immigrant-confesses-killing-woman-found-suitcase/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiCvKeZ4LjgAhWBm-AKHdgPApoQlO8DMAR6BAgLEBU&usg=AOvVaw06pXQWKv47pj19e20EU4pW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Extremism, Scandals Rip Apart Democrat Party: Radicalism, Racism, Anti-Semitism, Sexism, Socialism Threaten Left's Return to Power
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/12/extremism-scandals-rip-apart-democrat-party-radicalism-racism-anti-semitism-sexism-socialism-threaten-lefts-return-to-power/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiP8v3o6LjgAhUKlKwKHTuQAp4QlO8DMAV6BAgLEBk&usg=AOvVaw12shAAKNtswkNYnLSk02-P


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Problematic: Drunk driving checkpoints are reportedly making illegal immigrants nervous
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/02/12/problematic-drunk-driving-checkpoints-are-reportedly-making-illegal-immigrants-nervous/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwii0sWw6bjgAhVBba0KHftWBL8QlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw26BKLnKWw7sJ64gjctq0xI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> My point exactly. Who controls all the money and what’s happening to the earth over decades aren’t issues where you can show a fetus or an ms-13 member to work people up.
> Trump plays to emotions. It got him enough votes in the right places to win. It may work again, but I doubt it.


Just win baby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hot Air
Veep writer: We heard a rumor about Sen. Klobuchar ‘a million times’
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/12/veep-writer-heard-rumor-sen-klobuchar-staffer-shave-legs/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiam_2h6rjgAhUOYK0KHUidByAQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw2ONkUlXD8ujAelzHod2HIH


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> National debt tops 22 trillion as new tax plan adds 30 billion just in the last month.


Republicans don’t know how to count.
Reminds me of one of the “economic experts” in here.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You tell us.


Oh come on. Aren’t we stronger together?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans don’t know how to count.
> Reminds me of one of the “economic experts” in here.


304> 65.844.610 is that about right?
Who can't count?
Ha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Oh come on. Aren’t we stronger together?


Yes, you are.






*New Dem bloc's push left unsettles party...*
_*STARBUCKS Schultz rips 'Green New Deal'...*_
*Accusations of socialism...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*Breitbart*
*Poll: Media’s All-Out Assault on Trump Only Hurts Trust in… Media

55% of Independents, 1 in 5 Democrats Believe Journos Pushed Russia Conspiracies Without Evidence*

The media’s hate campaign against Trump, a campaign waged with fake news, conspiracy theories, bigotry, and flat-out lies has only resulted in a backlash against this very same media


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*SHUT IT DOWN!

Trump Touts Progress on Border Wall, Budget Provides for Only 55 Miles
3,742*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Uncategorized
*Just some of the collected names who we will never hear retractions from regarding the Jussie Smollett story*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Oh come on. Aren’t we stronger together?


Thanks Hillary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ana Navarro Fires Back At Roger Stone After He Calls Her A ‘Piglet’
> View attachment 3969
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/12/ana-navarro-roger-stone-piglet&ved=2ahUKEwjrtc7d3rjgAhUIDq0KHexVCLUQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw1Lr0ZzC_8AHW-YuVsCU_wc&ampcf=1


Imagine that a t supporter and long time friend trying to bully someone so as to feel better about themselves . . . just like I said, thanks for posting that to further prove my point!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just win baby.


This is the real world not the NFL. I could see how someone who is as demonstrably shallow as you would look for something to grasp onto that makes you feel like you got a "W" for once in your life. It wasn't you pal.


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 304> 65.844.610 is that about right?
> Who can't count?
> Ha.


Try to focus on the present.
Nostalgia is fun, though, I understand...sometimes it’s all you have. 
I do like control of the House and the election of 3 months ago, though. 
And the Chief Justice seems to understand the Consritution.
Too bad about that insane Republican spending though. They don’t understand economics. 
Trump well understands that if you can’t pay for things, you go bankrupt and the taxpayers pay for the bad debt, correct? Or don’t you understand how that works, either?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> That’s a good guess.  How much bigger is Trump’s dick compared to Beenos?


I'll leave the comparisons of other men's genitals to Joe, although I do wonder who had the bigger crowd...  any official figures?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is your answer to this problem?


Who is my answer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*Ocasio-Cortez Living in DC Luxury Apartment Building?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Who is my answer?


Yes, who will fix the country?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*Wisconsin GOP lawmakers force Kaepernick’s name out of Black History resolution*

Assembly Majority Leader Jim Steineke of Kaukauna said Republicans wouldn’t support the resolution that included Kaepernick “for obvious reasons,” referring to protests during the national anthem.

Democratic Rep. LaKeshia Myers of Milwaukee said Kaepernick “decided to take on ownership of a problem that he saw, which was police brutality.”

“Whether you dislike the method that he used, understand that it is a part of America’s DNA — not just African-Americans’ protest,” said Myers, who was the lone vote against the resolution.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

In his latest effort to boost the coal business — and in the process help a major supporter — President Trump has called on the Tennessee Valley Authority to, essentially, ignore the advice of its staff and keep a large coal-fired power plant operating.

The move has drawn extra scrutiny because that plant buys coal from a company headed by a large campaign donor to Trump, Murray Energy Corp. Chairman, President and CEO Robert Murray.

The facility at issue is the last remaining unit at TVA's Paradise Fossil Plant in Western Kentucky.

In an environmental assessment signed Monday TVA staff proposed retiring the coal-fired plant. The report says, "As a large coal unit with medium operating costs and a high forced outage rate, as well as the need for significant repairs, PAF Unit 3 does not fit current and likely future portfolio needs."

https://www.npr.org/2019/02/12/693966847/president-trump-and-allies-push-to-save-a-very-specific-coal-plant

Imagine a scenario in which an investigative reporter uncovered a secret document from the White House. The document, in this hypothetical, showed Donald Trump using the power of his office to pressure a public agency to do a favor for one of his campaign supporters, who has an obsolete coal plant, but who has the president trying to pull strings for him behind the scenes.

In this scenario, the investigative reporter would have quite a scoop. It’s the kind of story that raises questions about corruption and abuses at the highest levels.

In 2019, however, we apparently don’t need an investigative reporter to uncover such a controversial document – because Donald Trump will simply put all of this on Twitter without a whole lot of thought.

“Coal is an important part of our electricity generation mix,” the president wrote yesterday, “and [the Tennessee Valley Authority] should give serious consideration to all factors before voting to close viable power plants, like Paradise #3 in Kentucky!”

And why, pray tell, would Trump take time out of his crushingly busy schedule to lobby the Tennessee Valley Authority in support of a single aging coal plant? Because as Politico reported overnight, the president apparently wants to help one of his top supporters, who’s eager to keep the TVA as a customer.

[Trump’s] missive came just days before the TVA board is slated to vote on the future of Paradise Unit 3, a 49-year-old coal plant that the federally owned utility has said would be too expensive to keep operating.

The 1,150-megawatt plant gets the bulk of its coal from a subsidiary of Murray Energy, according to data from the Energy Information Administration. Robert Murray, the CEO of the mining company, is a major Trump supporter who has personally lobbied the president to take other actions to help the ailing coal industry, particularly in regions where he sells coal.

Murray is also, the report added, “a prolific GOP donor.” His support included exceedingly generous contributions to a leading pro-Trump super PAC in 2016.

It’s a tough dynamic to defend. It’s not cost effective for the Tennessee Valley Authority to prop up an aging coal plant. Trump is lobbying the TVA to do it anyway. (Remember when it was Republican orthodoxy that the government isn’t supposed to pick winners and losers?)

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trump-intervenes-support-coal-plant-owned-major-donor


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In his latest effort to boost the coal business — and in the process help a major supporter — President Trump has called on the Tennessee Valley Authority to, essentially, ignore the advice of its staff and keep a large coal-fired power plant operating.
> 
> The move has drawn extra scrutiny because that plant buys coal from a company headed by a large campaign donor to Trump, Murray Energy Corp. Chairman, President and CEO Robert Murray.
> 
> ...


Rachel maddow? The confused one?
You are Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*How do you not love Trump?*

*300 Migrants Apprehended After ‘Human Wall’ Protest in New Mexico*
127


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *How do you not love Trump?*
> 
> *300 Migrants Apprehended After ‘Human Wall’ Protest in New Mexico*
> 127


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rachel maddow? The confused one?
> You are Fake News.


It's the story not the source. t has monetized the presidency, this country is for sale.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

https://news.yahoo.com/national-debt-tops-22-trillion-214033190.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Oh come on. Aren’t we stronger together?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you are.


I’m an essential consultant.  Calll iit what I am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the story not the source. t has monetized the presidency, this country is for sale.


Yes, see the now defunked Clinton Crime Family Foundation.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, see the now defunked Clinton Crime Family Foundation.


Defunked?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Defunked?


Yes, like parliament funkadelic.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah those are desperate measures. A simple tax return as with every single other president in the modern era and some bank transactions.


*Nobody's Business......what was relevant has already been reviewed.*
*The Democrats are creating another Witch Hunt to cover for ALL the*
*crap they did for eight years under Barry Soetoro and the Illegal Coup*
*they tried before/during and are still trying currently.....Hundreds of*
*the previous administration belong in jail for what they've done !*

*You are a poor Troll for the Democratic Party.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the story not the source. t has monetized the presidency, this country is for sale.


*You really are an Idiot.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You should start planning your Inauguration 2021 party... you might be serving fine Friesland booze.
> 
> Unlike huli huli boi, some folks are willing to put their money where their pie-hole is and perhaps they will end up with a nice little ROI.
> 
> ...


You should have made it 10 %.
I probably would have let that slide.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, see the now defunked Clinton Crime Family Foundation.


And? More fever swamp BS with no backing, you are a joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*Bob Menendez: Why is Trump treating DUIs by illegals as a criminal offense?*
Allahpundit Feb 12, 2019 8:41 PM





“The president’s zero-tolerance policy that has turned everyone, regardless of their record, into a criminal.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? More fever swamp BS with no backing, you are a joke.


Why did they go belly up after the bitch lost?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

*Trump trolls MSNBC over Senate Committee finding no evidence of collusion*
John Sexton Feb 12, 2019 9:21 PM





“after two years and interviewing more than 200 witnesses


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

Remember this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember this?


I would love to have seen her pretty smile fade on election night.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

She's Hot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Trump Demands California Pay Back Federal Government For Canceled Bullet Train Project
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/13/trump-california-money-train&ved=2ahUKEwiT2POXvrrgAhXkN30KHXsiC6gQlO8DMAN6BAgLEBE&usg=AOvVaw1kKj0QTKpRcAzL75LjCIVp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Spike Lee: Christopher Columbus Was A ‘Terrorist’
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43440/spike-lee-christopher-columbus-was-terrorist-paul-bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

Time to Prosecute Hillary & Maybe a Few FBI Agents Too
https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/02/14/time-prosecute-hillary-maybe-fbi-agents/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hot Air
Harris’ “Trump tax cut is really a tax hike” spin gets four Pinocchios

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/13/harris-trump-tax-cut-really-tax-hike-spin-gets-four-pinocchios/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjn-YzFpLvgAhULPq0KHeNlDTYQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw2-ioFiadtsei6hbzJeE5j6&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Democrats’ Racist Chickens Come Home To Roost
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/derekhunter/2019/02/14/democrats-racist-chickens-come-home-to-roost-n2541417?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwigqJzdpbvgAhUIEawKHdHFBNcQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw2ydiHyinDnQorkaSv1w0MN&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time to Prosecute Hillary & Maybe a Few FBI Agents Too
> https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/02/14/time-prosecute-hillary-maybe-fbi-agents/


McCabe is shifting into ass saving mode.
Oh my.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> McCabe is shifting into ass saving mode.
> Oh my.


Damn straight.  Not a shred of physical evidence like memos, emails, reports, assignment sheets, accounting ledgers, supervisory reports, action summaries or bureau task memos to back up his ass saving mode, mind you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> McCabe is shifting into ass saving mode.
> Oh my.


Yeah, somebody should.

Former acting FBI Director Andrew McCabe is confirming for the first time publicly that there were high-level discussions at the Justice Department about recruiting Cabinet members to invoke the 25th Amendment to remove President Donald Trump from office in the aftermath of former FBI Director James Comey's firing.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/politics/andrew-mccabe-obstruction-of-justice/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, somebody should.
> 
> Former acting FBI Director Andrew McCabe is confirming for the first time publicly that there were high-level discussions at the Justice Department about recruiting Cabinet members to invoke the 25th Amendment to remove President Donald Trump from office in the aftermath of former FBI Director James Comey's firing.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/politics/andrew-mccabe-obstruction-of-justice/index.html


Dont tell anyone but, ( cnn is in on it too)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Damn straight.  Not a shred of physical evidence like memos, emails, reports, assignment sheets, accounting ledgers, supervisory reports, action summaries or bureau task memos to back up his ass saving mode, mind you.


Coward.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Damn straight.  Not a shred of physical evidence like memos, emails, reports, assignment sheets, accounting ledgers, supervisory reports, action summaries or bureau task memos to back up his ass saving mode, mind you.


You ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont tell anyone but, ( cnn is in on it too)


For one, you guys use the least reliable sources one can find, basically you count on the likes of national enquirer type outlets.
Second, I see you have no comment on the news, just the source, as if that changes the implications the article brings to light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For one, you guys use the least reliable sources one can find, basically you count on the likes of national enquirer type outlets.
> Second, I see you have no comment on the news, just the source, as if that changes the implications the article brings to light.


Boy, you actually sound semi intelligent. We know better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Viva la State,
French State Has Arrested, Convicted 1,800 Yellow Vest Members


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

*NBC: You may be disappointed by Mueller report...*
Hey you people, I don't think they are talking to us people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

*Open Border Bill: Congress Goes for Epic Immigration Sneak

Incentives for Illegal Aliens

Aid, Buses, Legal Shields*

Democrat legislators added numerous aid and welfare programs in the 2019 spending bill to support the growing wave of economic migrants, even as they agreed to provide $1,375 billion for construction of a border wall.

5,463
*…Landmine Field…

…Shock:Amnesty Pipeline for MS-13 Gang…*
531
*…Angel Mom in Pelosi’s Office: ‘Why Are They Placed in Front of Us?’…*
263
*…Spending Plan Stigmatizes, Chokes ICE Enforcement…*
60
*…Expands ’Catch and Release’…*
505
*…Full Text*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, you actually sound semi intelligent. We know better.


He threw me a curveball today too.
I had to click "agree" over in the climate thread.
Hey, if those people say something right, hell if I wont give em credit.
I want them to get smarter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

What a bunch of douchebags, 45 of them.


*Results Are In From Vote To Confirm William Barr To Be Attorney General*





Mark Wilson/Getty Images






By  Ryan Saavedra 
 @realsaavedra 
February 14, 2019
  views
The Senate confirmed William Barr to be the next Attorney General on Thursday in a 54-45 vote that puts him in charge of the Justice Department for the second time in his career


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He threw me a curveball today too.
> I had to click "agree" over in the climate thread.
> Hey, if those people say something right, hell if I wont give em credit.
> I want them to get smarter.


This must be caused by my tough love.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This must be caused by my tough love.


Ive got messy learning how to read and you've got rat forming complete and coherent sentences.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive got messy learning how to read and you've got rat forming complete and coherent sentences.


Yes, and did you the president has decided that a parade and fireworks in the DC area on or around the date of July 4th might be s good idea! You people are full novel, never thought of before ideas! Maybe you two could also arrange for the sun to come up tomorrow?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and did you the president has decided that a parade and fireworks in the DC area on or around the date of July 4th might be s good idea! You people are full novel, never thought of before ideas! Maybe you two could also arrange for the sun to come up tomorrow?


I went to one of those in DC, on the Mall, July 4, 1977.  

And...the annual KGB Sky Show was invented as a dress rehearsal for the Bicentennial show planned for the DC Mall in 1976, to make sure the synchronization of the music on the radio and fireworks was working right.  They set off fireworks in 2 places - Fiesta Island and the old Chollas Landfill in East San Diego, adjacent to SR94.  Traffic was stopped all over the city.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You should have made it 10 %.
> I probably would have let that slide.


I should have stuck to 7% from the date of post, like I posted. But I'm a generous fella - and it's a hedged bet anyway. 

But don't get too sucked in right now. December '18 was good pickings - esp fangs. I'd be circumspect today.

By the way, friendly reminder: your house is not the bank's asset. And your art is an asset. You're welcome.

Now, if I could just get huli huli boi to put his money where his fat asset is, I could really hedge our wager... but like any good huli huli, he's chicken underneath.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time to Prosecute Hillary & Maybe a Few FBI Agents Too
> https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/02/14/time-prosecute-hillary-maybe-fbi-agents/


Killlllllllaryyyyyyyy!!! IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!

Lock her up! Lock her up! Finally. Manafort will tear of the mask - to reveal he's - Austin Powers!!!! O'Bummer too. Put that Irish crook in JAIl!!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Killlllllllaryyyyyyyy!!! IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lock her up! Lock her up! Finally. Manafort will tear of the mask - to reveal he's - Austin Powers!!!! O'Bummer too. Put that Irish crook in JAIl!!!!!


It seems t is so confident that Hillary is on the verge of a long prison sentence that he has lifted, err 'borrowed' one of her campaign slogans. That crafty t family, why do any work when you can plagiarize it from others!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

"I know words, the best words"

"Stronger together"~ Hillary






"Make America Great Again"~ Bill


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

What a buffoon, he even steals slogans.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Demands California Pay Back Federal Government For Canceled Bullet Train Project
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/13/trump-california-money-train&ved=2ahUKEwiT2POXvrrgAhXkN30KHXsiC6gQlO8DMAN6BAgLEBE&usg=AOvVaw1kKj0QTKpRcAzL75LjCIVp



*Oh Yeah !*
*And when Fool Gov Gavin Gruesome refuses......*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What a buffoon, he even steals slogans.



*Nothing wrong with taking a " Losing " slogan and *
*making it into a WINNER !*

*You're such a Tool Rodent.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Next Democratic presidents ideas of a "National Emergency"? Climate change, gun violence and voters rights. I'm sure you alt-right nut jobs will love that.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I should have stuck to 7% from the date of post, like I posted. But I'm a generous fella - and it's a hedged bet anyway.
> 
> But don't get too sucked in right now. December '18 was good pickings - esp fangs. I'd be circumspect today.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Next Democratic presidents ideas of a "National Emergency"? Climate change, gun violence and voters rights. I'm sure you alt-right nut jobs will love that.


*Won't happen......the Democrats are getting there nuts cut.*

*McCabe just offered his up on a platter.*

*Wait til " Queen Bee " Pelosi's hive is smashed open....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Won't happen......the Democrats are getting there nuts cut.*
> 
> *McCabe just offered his up on a platter.*
> 
> *Wait til " Queen Bee " Pelosi's hive is smashed open....*


Hilarious, two people that have the distinct upper hand over t and here you come attempting to trash them. Pelosi runs circles around t and does it in heels! Hilarious!


----------



## Friesland (Feb 14, 2019)

Wait. Why is No posting selfies?

Hey No, you can have some of huli huli Iz's action too. I'll let all three of you in on it. Iz gets some CA sources hops product, Racist Sterno Joe gets his wood alcohol blend and you can have a 100 cases of baboon shit. Cause I'm guessing that's what you drink.

But all 3 of you are too chicken to take the bet. The big haired man is the only reactionary on these boards got any nuggets.

Meanwhile, here's some pictures of one of No's close relatives when I was boating around Borneo a couple of years ago. Perfect for Valentine's Day. (Ok, I shouldn't be insulting - to the Orans! Kek....)


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, two people that have the distinct upper hand over t and here you come attempting to trash them. Pelosi runs circles around t and does it in heels! Hilarious!



*You really are that stuck aren't you......*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 247917, member: 1715"

Perfect for Valentine's Day.


View attachment 3995

/QUOTE

*Awwwww......Friedhands got a kiss today....How sweet.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

*Awwwww......Friedhands got a Kiss Today...How Sweet !*


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time to Prosecute Hillary & Maybe a Few FBI Agents Too
> https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/02/14/time-prosecute-hillary-maybe-fbi-agents/


For sure. Then they need to go after those "Parkland survivor" phonies.
Trump will get 'em. His team really knows how to weed out the baddies.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> For sure. Then they need to go after those "Parkland survivor" phonies.
> Trump will get 'em. His team really knows how to weed out the baddies.









*" Messy " Financial's Idea of promoting a " Safe " zone around his fledgling business....*


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The Art of the Deal (2019 version) --
> 
> 1.  Ask for more than you want
> 2.  Settle for less than they were willing to give you in the first place
> 3.  Declare victory


Ahem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

You cocksuckers still think the deep state does not exist?

MCCABE'S 60 MINUTES OF FAME: DOJ DISCUSSED REMOVING TRUMP...
https://news.yahoo.com/mccabe-25th-amendment-discussions-doj-remove-trump-office-140646145.html
Rosenstein offer to wear wire was serious...
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/429960-mccabe-said-justice-dept-discussed-25th-amendment-confirms-rosenstein


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You cocksuckers still think the deep state does not exist?
> 
> MCCABE'S 60 MINUTES OF FAME: DOJ DISCUSSED REMOVING TRUMP...
> https://news.yahoo.com/mccabe-25th-amendment-discussions-doj-remove-trump-office-140646145.html
> ...


Its all coming unwound.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I know words, the best words"
> 
> "Stronger together"~ Hillary
> 
> ...


And you assholes lost?lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> That must be it, if there was no such thing as reality.
> In reality, it was Trump’s tax cuts and execs (and shareholders) did great, while nobody used the cuts to hire...they laid off!
> But it’s simple...things like whose fault it is that people don’t get paid well and what’s going on with the climate and the environment are not emotional enough.
> So Trump appeals to emotions, which works for so many people.
> So someone doesn’t know what an asset is, but you don’t care, because my emotions are what you focused on. Get it?


Fries U Grads!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I love the huge tax cut they just got.


Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, did you post the news that they were never going to find a signed deal between Trump and Putin regarding collusion? Huge news!


How many votes were colluded?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

I have been known to curse in 4 or 5 different languages, just so people don't get offended.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/politics/immigration/2019/02/14/two-spanish-speaking-americans-sue-after-border-patrol-questions-them/2875162002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nothing wrong with taking a " Losing " slogan and *
> *making it into a WINNER !*
> 
> *You're such a Tool Rodent.......*


That does prove a thing or three.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive got messy learning how to read and you've got rat forming complete and coherent sentences.


What can we say, we're givers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive got messy learning how to read and you've got rat forming complete and coherent sentences.


Maybe Iz can work on their anger issues? He is a mild mannered kind soul.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You cocksuckers still think the deep state does not exist?
> 
> MCCABE'S 60 MINUTES OF FAME: DOJ DISCUSSED REMOVING TRUMP...
> https://news.yahoo.com/mccabe-25th-amendment-discussions-doj-remove-trump-office-140646145.html
> ...


Intelligent, patriots do not a deep state make. These are serious people with serious jobs and intent, they are bound by honor to protect America and the Constitution, t is none of that in fact he is the antithesis thereof.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you assholes lost?lol


No, Hillary lost and t won not you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes were colluded?


Did that make sense to you when you posted it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Intelligent, patriots do not a deep state make. These are serious people with serious jobs and intent, they are bound by honor to protect America and the Constitution, t is none of that in fact he is the antithesis thereof.


How many votes were colluded now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did that make sense to you when you posted it?


It didnʻt make sense to me when U.S.S. Collusion was in sea trials.  Now that sheʻs at sea she has become quite the leaky “wessel” says Mr. Chekoff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Intelligent, patriots do not a deep state make. These are serious people with serious jobs and intent, they are bound by honor to protect America and the Constitution, t is none of that in fact he is the antithesis thereof.


Why are those Patriots being fired?
Only you people would think criminals are Patriots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It didnʻt make sense to me when U.S.S. Collusion was in sea trials.  Now that sheʻs at sea she has become quite the leaky “wessel” says Mr. Chekoff.


Great movie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

What a racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a racist.
> 
> View attachment 3998


Jefferson loved some of his slaves, had children with them . . . but didn't bring them to vote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are those Patriots being fired?
> Only you people would think criminals are Patriots.


Look who's having them fired, Mr goldenshowers himself, drenched in Russian piss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look who's having them fired, Mr goldenshowers himself, drenched in Russian piss.


You are liar and a loser.
You are even worse than E.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its all coming unwound.


Yes, agree, t is causing a Constitutional crisis . . . the t admin is the gold standard for hypocrisy, corruption and criminal activity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, agree, t is causing a Constitutional crisis . . . the t admin is the gold standard for hypocrisy, corruption and criminal activity.


Whatever happens, we will be better off than if the dumb whore  had won.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, agree, t is causing a Constitutional crisis . . . the t admin is the gold standard for hypocrisy, corruption and criminal activity.


You're an absolute fucking moron....you sound like you drink from the same well as McCabe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an absolute fucking moron....you sound like you drink from the same well as McCabe.


How's that? Can you explain your irrational fears and reasons for lashing out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Yuge!

Britain and America Sign Deal on Post-Brexit Trade, Plan Huge Free Trade Agreement

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/15/britain-america-sign-deal-post-brexit-trade/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjr18HYmL7gAhVr7YMKHcoPAP8QlO8DMAV6BAgLEBk&usg=AOvVaw2WD4EtImjxanYLEjde5GS5


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an absolute fucking moron....you sound like you drink from the same well as McCabe.


Remember how you got all upset when I said you just echoed the right-wing crap?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Some Presidents say they are going to build a wall and then actually do it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever happens, we will be better off than if the dumb whore  had won.


Carly Fiorina? She's really not that dumb, heartless bitch might be more appropriate . . . and she may run in 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Remember how you got all upset when I said you just echoed the right-wing crap?


They follow their leader, t and nothing else . . . allegiance to country, nope, tenets of democracy, nope.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Emergency!  Emergency!

"I didn't need to do this" 

Then off to play golf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Carly Fiorina? She's really not that dumb, heartless bitch might be more appropriate . . . and she may run in 2020.


You know who the whore is.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Carly Fiorina? She's really not that dumb, heartless bitch might be more appropriate . . . and she may run in 2020.


She managed to boost HP's stock 10% in one day - the day she quit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? Can you explain your irrational fears and reasons for lashing out?


McCabe is so ignorantly paranoid of Trump that he suggested a coup....
Apparently, you blindly follow such such nonsense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Remember how you got all upset when I said you just echoed the right-wing crap?


I echo right and wrong & the rule of law...that right wing crap?
Due process is also part of my right wing crap.
I'm not as smart as you think you are.
I need more than accusations, suspicions & mistrust.
You probably agree with McCabe's over reach of power, his lying ways and his far left crap...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> McCabe is so ignorantly paranoid of Trump that he suggested a coup....
> Apparently, you blindly follow such such nonsense.


When serious people with a long history of honorable service to this country suspect a known cheat, hypocrite, liar and buffoon (who was a joke to all until he wasn't for some) of being untrustworthy I listen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I echo right and wrong & the rule of law...that right wing crap?
> Due process is also part of my right wing crap.
> I'm not as smart as you think you are.
> I need more than accusations, suspicions & mistrust.
> You probably agree with McCabe's over reach of power, his lying ways and his far left crap...


What over reach? Did he fabricate a "crisis" and then declare a "National emergency" so he could fund a tribute to himself and to appease his dumbest supporters?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> McCabe is so ignorantly paranoid of Trump that he suggested a coup....
> Apparently, you blindly follow such such nonsense.


A coup?  He suggested following the procedures of the 25th Amendment to the United States CONSTITUTION.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I echo right and wrong & the rule of law...that right wing crap?
> Due process is also part of my right wing crap.
> I'm not as smart as you think you are.
> I need more than accusations, suspicions & mistrust.
> You probably agree with McCabe's over reach of power, his lying ways and his far left crap...


25th Amendment is due process.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> 25th Amendment is due process.


I tagged this post "Informative" as I hope LE might learn more about America and our way of doing things . . . I wish someone could do likewise for t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I tagged this post "Informative" as I hope LE might learn more about America and our way of doing things . . . I wish someone could do likewise for t.


You mean like nominating and electing presidents?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When serious people with a long history of honorable service to this country suspect a known cheat, hypocrite, liar and buffoon (who was a joke to all until he wasn't for some) of being untrustworthy I listen.


McCabe was fired for lying...
This is why you're fucking moron.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> 25th Amendment is due process.


Not for the FBI to decide....they investigate crime. 
They don't arbitrarily decide to investigate a sitting President.
Just as they shouldn't decide what the DOJ should prosecute


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I tagged this post "Informative" as I hope LE might learn more about America and our way of doing things . . . I wish someone could do likewise for t.


Horse feathers....


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not for the FBI to decide....they investigate crime.
> They don't arbitrarily decide to investigate a sitting President.
> Just as they shouldn't decide what the DOJ should prosecute


What was it I said about you posting right-wing crap?

q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> McCabe was fired for lying...
> This is why you're fucking moron.


More right-wing crap.

Please continue to prove me right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> More right-wing crap.
> 
> Please continue to prove me right.


He has nothing else, he's trapped in the bubble and doesn't know how to get out or think on his own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> McCabe was fired for lying...
> This is why you're fucking moron.


That's just one thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

WATCH: Trump Hilariously Trolls Dems' Sullen SOTU Reactions With R.E.M.’s ‘Everybody Hurts’
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43537/watch-trump-trolls-democrats-sotu-reactions-rems-paul-bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

HILARIOUS: Trump Jr. Tanks Ocasio-Cortez Over Her Latest, Dumbest Remarks About NYC’s Amazon Loss
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/15/donald-trump-jr-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-twitter-amazon-new-york-loss-3-billion/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Trump Meets with MLK’s Pro-Life Niece, Conferences Advocates, & Continues His Fight for the Unborn
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/15/donald-trump-alveda-king-conference-call-meeting-abortion/


----------



## Friesland (Feb 15, 2019)

What the heck is wrong with Manafort? Dude just wants to die in prison I guess. There will be a narcocorrido sung in his honor somewhere in TJ one day and Racist Sterno Joe, hopped up on lighter fluid, will dance to it without knowing the words...


----------



## Friesland (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know who the whore is.


Yep. We all do...


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yep. We all do...
> 
> View attachment 4000


The way she is holding her hands in the lower right picture is so classy.  No wonder t fell for her.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

After-market rack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yep. We all do...
> 
> View attachment 4000


That's not very nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> The way she is holding her hands in the lower right picture is so classy.  No wonder t fell for her.


You wish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> After-market rack.


Come on now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come on now.
> 
> View attachment 4002


Someone call the dog catcher.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> The way she is holding her hands in the lower right picture is so classy.  No wonder t fell for her.


You’re just trying to scam the stupidest people in your base. 

The beautiful concrete wall spanning the entire 2,000 mile southern border? Our glorious leader is certainly not trying to scam me or my fellow conservative thinkers here.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You’re just trying to scam the stupidest people in your base.
> 
> The beautiful concrete wall spanning the entire 2,000 mile southern border? Our glorious leader is certainly not trying to scam me or my fellow conservative thinkers here.


No, he’s not. Best. President. Evah.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> No, he’s not. Best. President. Evah.


See, you can read.
I'm so proud.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> After-market rack.


How dare you insult our First Lady, with your crude sexism.  You people amaze me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> How dare you insult our First Lady, with your crude sexism.  You people amaze me.


Baby steps.
He just learned how to read.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not very nice.


Marrying an old fat obese guy for his money?

I agree.

"Given the breadth of Manafort’s criminal activity, the government has not located a comparable case with the unique array of crimes and aggravating factors."


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Marrying an old fat obese guy for his money?
> 
> I agree.
> 
> "Given the breadth of Manafort’s criminal activity, the government has not located a comparable case with the unique array of crimes and aggravating factors."


And what was his job again? When he met with a Russian oligarch to give him polling info, what was his job?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Marrying an old fat obese guy for his money?
> 
> I agree.
> 
> "Given the breadth of Manafort’s criminal activity, the government has not located a comparable case with the unique array of crimes and aggravating factors."


Is Michelle really a Michael?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> And what was his job again? When he met with a Russian oligarch to give him polling info, what was his job?


Just win baby, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> How dare you insult our First Lady, with your crude sexism.  You people amaze me.


Yawn


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just win baby, you should try it sometime.


You don’t know?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Really fake news --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

What kind of man only touts downturns in the stock market? A coward names fries.


Dow jumps 444 points; Stock Market's 8th Straight Weekly Gain...
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/15/stocks-trump-speech-us-china-trade-and-earnings-in-focus.html


----------



## Friesland (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is Michelle really a Michael?


You're the "tranny" expert. 

You tell us, Danny Bonnaduci.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey, did huli huli boi, Racist Sterno Joe or the *BOLD PSYCHO* take my bet yet?

Bueller? Mueller? Bueller..?


----------



## Friesland (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What kind of man only touts downturns in the stock market? A coward names fries.
> 
> 
> Dow jumps 444 points; Stock Market's 8th Straight Weekly Gain...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/15/stocks-trump-speech-us-china-trade-and-earnings-in-focus.html


Hey Racist Sterno Joe, you take my bet yet?

Here's my advice to you Sterno Joe. Take your card board box (the one the bank lists as an asset), sell it, put it all in the market on Tuesday.



Now what kind of wood alcohol sodden person thinks 2.71%is an attractive annualized return? (Not peeking, kids! Show your work.)

Now Racist Sterno Joe, you take that wager yet? Talk about capons...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're the "tranny" expert.
> 
> You tell us, Danny Bonnaduci.


I would have to say by the size of the amazon yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Sterno Joe, you take my bet yet?
> 
> Here's my advice to you Sterno Joe. Take your card board box (the one the bank lists as an asset), sell it, put it all in the market on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


At least you know who the resident coward is.
I like a self aware man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you know who the resident coward is.
> I like a self aware man.


You just like men.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just like men.


So does your wife, maybe you can find her one.


----------



## messy (Feb 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey, did huli huli boi, Racist Sterno Joe or the *BOLD PSYCHO* take my bet yet?
> 
> Bueller? Mueller? Bueller..?


All we got in this world are our word and our balls and if you want to see why these guys are so angry...they got neither.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

messy said:


> All we got in this world are our word and our balls and if you want to see why these guys are so angry...they got neither.


Speaking of balls, how was coffee with Multi?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of balls, how was coffee with Multi?


Multi, like you, and most other psycho t-sucker who spew easily refuted BS online/social media, come in with their tail between their legs and muted as it's different when you don't have a chorus of t lemmings chirping in support of your lunacy . . . but strangely the truth stays the same, the truth and no one is intimidated to repeat the truth. See it all the time with people that are all a flutter online then when confronted face to face back down to reality, again, hilarious hypocrites. No one wants to be laughed at in public like you guys are online.


----------



## messy (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of balls, how was coffee with Multi?


Not yet. Couldn’t arrange it.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you know who the resident coward is.
> I like a self aware man.


You taking that bet, Racist Sterno Joe?

That's what I thought.

Meanwhile, some good news...

https://wzakcleveland.com/3845387/west-virginia-official-who-called-michelle-obama-an-ape-in-heels-faces-30-years-in-prison-for-fema-fraud/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You taking that bet, Racist Sterno Joe?
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> ...


Coward.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey, where'd our economical jeaneaous huli huli boi go?

Maybe the bank sold his house right off their balance sheet, since, you know, it's their asset...


----------



## Friesland (Feb 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward.


You take the bet Racist Sterno Joe?

The pompadour man is willing to put his money where his mouth is.

Step up, Racist little punk...


----------



## messy (Feb 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You taking that bet, Racist Sterno Joe?
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> ...


Then there’s this...

https://apple.news/ATUJfzAk8S8ern-5Q05PhfQ

Was she instructed to lie?


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Then there’s this...
> 
> https://apple.news/ATUJfzAk8S8ern-5Q05PhfQ
> 
> Was she instructed to lie?


She certainly lied, but that's the job of Press Secretary, and she wasn't lying under oath or to law enforcement --  yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

espola said:


> She certainly lied, but that's the job of Press Secretary, and she wasn't lying under oath or to law enforcement --  yet.


Gee and I was under the impression that she was some kinda tried and true "Christian" and those types don't lie, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

. . . evangelically speaking.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

All you libtards can suck on our President’s stature on the world stage when his second in command elicits thunderous applause at the mere mention of his name.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 16, 2019)

Trump sure was good for Kaepernick.  Let’s hope that his collusion case has similar findings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Trump sure was good for Kaepernick.  Let’s hope that his collusion case has similar findings.


Good thing trump rescued that washed up qb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Too Funny.

SELF HATE!
CLAIM: 'EMPIRE' STAR STAGED ATTACK
PAID BROTHERS TO USE NOOSE
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/16/entertainment/jussie-smollett-attack/index.html
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jussie-smollett-case-brothers-say-empire-actor-paid-them-to-participate-in-alleged-attack-source-says-2019-02-16/
https://pjmedia.com/trending/hoax-police-think-empire-star-jussie-smollett-paid-two-men-to-attack-him/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Guess they couldn't find any real victims.


WANTED: Chicago police to re-question actor Jussie Smollett...
COULD GET 3 YEARS IN PRISON FOR FILING FALSE REPORT...
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-met-jussie-smollett-police-question-20190216-story.html
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6713267/Chicago-police-believe-Jussie-Smollett-PAID-two-Nigerian-brothers-ATTACK-street.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh my,

Report: Those two Nigerian brothers purchased the rope found around Jussie Smollett’s neck
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/02/16/report-those-two-nigerian-brothers-purchased-the-rope-found-around-jussie-smolletts-neck/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiouvOY5sHgAhXB5YMKHaQPCPEQlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw0DK9-N_yXoOtR7ethvwEfM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Lock her up.

BREAKING: New Evidence Suggests Jussie Smollett Orchestrated Attack On Himself, Police Say
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43569/breaking-new-evidence-suggests-jussie-smollett-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

So convincing.

…FLASH BACK: JUSSIE SMOLLETT: ATTACKERS TARGETED ME BECAUSE ‘ I COME REALLY, REALLY HARD’ AGAINST TRUMP…
https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/14/jussie-smollett-attackers-targeted-me-because-i-come-really-really-hard-against-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

I told you these people weren't  dealing with a full deck.

Hoax!
Chicago P.D. Believe ’Empire’ Star Paid Friends to Fake Hate Crime
’This Is Maga Country’: Deplorables Smeared Again
’Fake Noose’
https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/16/report-chicago-police-believe-jussie-smollett-paid-two-men-to-stage-attack/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Lying bitch,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Why do Democrats need to make up these lies?

10 WILD HOAX CRIMES OF 2018
KAVANAUGH RAPE HOAX
FABRICATED TRUMP HATE CRIMES
THE ’CUT OFF’ HIJAB
https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/12/31/10-wild-hoax-crimes-of-2018/


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Nigga please.

_
 BLOG

 HEADLINES
Jussie Smollett: “45 and his white-hooded cohorts are a national disgrace”

KAREN TOWNSEND Posted at 5:31 pm on February 16, 2019

 




In case you were wondering if Empire actor and singer Jussie Smollett is a Trump supporter, the answer is a strong no. Something that caught my attention during the whole drama over his alleged attack by red hat-wearing, MAGA yelling attackers is that he deleted a strongly worded tweet to President Trump from his Twitter feed as this story gained steam in the press. Why did our brave victim do that? I haven’t seen any reference to the tweet in any of the reporting of the story.


The tweet called Trump a ‘nigga’ and that was pretty much the only thing that set it apart from any other Trump deranged tweet from a Hollywood celebrity. Having seen that tweet, I was skeptical of his story about the alleged attack from the start. I just couldn’t figure out why he would do it. Here’s one tweet that is still up and it refers to Trump supporters as “white-hooded cohorts” and clowns. Of course, he’s speaking in support of Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez.




The release of Olabinjo and Abimbola Osundairo at near 9 PM Chicago time surely means that whatever that “new evidence” is, it is a clear game changer for the ever twisting and turning Empire star case.

Adding to that, attorney Michael Monico has been now been retained by Smollett.

The Chicago-based defense lawyer is a frequent go-to-guy for high profile cases. In the past year he represented Donald Trump’s ex-right hand man Michael Cohen in his dealings with Robert Mueller’s investigation and other related federal cases. Having seemingly spilled the beans to the ex-FBI Director to some extent or another on his lying to Congress and more, Cohen is set to start a three-year prison sentence next month.

Looks like attorney Monico is experienced with clients telling tall tales. I wonder what beans the Nigerians spilled to warrant their release without being charged with anything. Due to yesterday’s tragic mass shooting in nearby Aurora, CPD canceled a press conference to update on the story.

We will eventually get the full story, I assume, but meanwhile, it is puzzling why this guy would put himself in this public relations mess. I didn’t understand why a celebrity would be walking alone down a deserted Chicago street at 2:00 A.M. during a polar vortex to get a sandwich at a nearby Subway. Magically, two men appeared and jumped him on his return walk back to his apartment. They just happened to have bleach and a noose on them. None of it made sense from the beginning. Allegedly, one of the Nigerian men has worked on theEmpire show.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hot Air
Now we know why Colin Kaepernick didn’t end up in the AAF
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/16/now-know-colin-kaepernick-didnt-end-aaf/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjonfv5-8LgAhVCwYMKHcB5DQcQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw1E6DsduO2drjDLAQzkI7DY&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

*Here Are All The Politicians Who Rushed To Judgement On The Smollett ‘Hate Crime’*
February 17th, 2019
_





(L to R) Sens. Mazie Hirono, Cory Booker, and Sen. Kamala Harris listen as Dr. Christine Blasey Ford testifies before the Senate Judiciary Committee. Tom Williams/pool via REUTERS


When Jussie Smollett claimed he was assaulted by two men wearing “Make America Great Again” hats, many Democratic politicians quickly came to his defense.

Those Democrats included Sens. Cory Booker and Kamala Harris, and Reps. Maxine Waters, Nancy Pelosi, and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, among others.




Waters blamed the attack on President Donald Trump and asked, “Why all of a sudden do we have people unable to study while black, unable to mow a lawn while black, unable to have picnic while black, and being attacked?”

Pelosi tweeted, “The racist, homophobic attack on [Smollett] is an affront to our humanity. No one should be attacked for who they are or whom they love.”








President Donald Trump delivered the State of the Union address, with Vice President Mike Pence and Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi, at the Capitol in Washington, DC on February 5, 2019. (Doug Mills/Pool via REUTERS)


Kamala Harris tweeted that the attack was a “modern-day lynching,” while her fellow senator and presidential candidate Cory Booker used the same term to describe the alleged attack.

Meanwhile, Ocasio-Cortez tweeted that the attack was not “possibly” a racist and homophobic attack, but that “it was a racist and homophobic attack.”

Smollett, who is gay, claimed that his attacker shouted racist and homophobic slurs at him. However, additional details later added a cloud of doubt to Smollett’s story, including the fact that Smollett was later seen walking to his house in the early hours of the morning with a subway sandwich in his hand. *(RELATED: Jussie Smollett On MAGA Hats: ‘I Never Said That!’)*

On Thursday, reports emerged that the Chicago Police Department now believe that the incident was a hoax and that Smollett staged the attack to garner sympathy because his character was being written off the show “Empire,” a report which 20th Century Fox denied, calling the claims “patently ridiculous.”


On Wednesday, two Nigerian brothers were arrested in connection with the case, and on Saturday CNN reported that the brothers are “now cooperating fully with law enforcement.”

Chicago police now believe that Smollett paid the two brothers to stage the assault.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

__
_
Here it is: CNN co-host reminds us of the REAL tragedy if the Jussie Smollet attack was a hoax

Posted at 8:56 pm on February 16, 2019 by Brett T.

 
We’ve already had a thread on people giving their suggestions on how left-wing news outlets will frame the news that the alleged racist and homophobic hate crime against — heck, the modern-day lynching of — black and gay actor Jussie Smollett. The safest bet: the incident, though staged, is emblematic of the environment of hatred and bigotry witnessed every day at the White House.





CNN is reporting Saturday night that two sources say Smollett paid two men to stage the attack, and the co-host of CNN’s “New Day Weekend” reminds us of the real tragedy if this all turns out to be a hoax.


You know, that’s not that far off from Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand learning that the campus gang rape story in “Rolling Stone” was completely fabricated but hoping that campus rape hoaxes would shine a spotlight on the very real campus rape epidemic.

And remember all the hot takes on the Covington students; e.g., the red MAGA hat is the new white hood?





Is it just us, or does it bother anyone else that an actor whose Twitter history showed a severe case of TDS claimed his attackers tried to lynch him and yelled, “This is MAGA country”?
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

…FLASHBACK: DEMS CALLED ATTACK ‘LYNCHING’; NAACP BLAMED TRUMP
https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/16/flashback-democrats-called-jussie-smollett-attack-lynching-naacp-blamed-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

How is that unchecked Muslim immigration doing?

KHAN’S LONDON: MIGRANTS JAILED FOR BEATING MAN TO DEATH WITH SHEARS, PICK-AXE HANDLES IN STREET
https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/17/khans-london-migrants-jailed-beating-man-death-street/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

FEBRUARY 17, 2019
*Now we know: it was (and remains) an attempted coup*
By Peter Barry Chowka
Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe’s 60 Minutes interview, airing in full on CBS tonight, is a disaster for the Deep State. His admission during his interview that he and other top FBI and Justice Department officials seriously considered taking steps including invoking the 25th Amendment to remove President Trump from office in the spring of 2017 is a blockbuster.  Thanks to his candor,


we can finally use without reservation the “C” word – for an attempted coup d’état –in describing what McCabe and other Deep State players were cooking up in secret two years ago.

Excerpts of McCabe’s damning interview were released by CBS News on Thursday. Almost immediately, a range of experts – including a few Democrats – began using the “C” word.







*Alan Dershowitz on Hannity, Fox News Feb. 15, 2019*

Thursday evening, Alan Dershowitz, emeritus professor of law at Harvard Law School and a Democrat, appeared on Fox News’s Tucker Carlson Tonightand said about what McCabe revealed to 60 Minutes, “If true, it is clearly an attempt at a coup d’état.” The following night, during an interview with Sean Hannity on Fox News, Dershowitz went even farther in analyzing what McCabe said about Rod Rosenstein:


Let’s talk about Rod Rosenstein. He is the Deputy Attorney General of the United States. He was the acting attorney general for this case. And he is suggesting using the 25th Amendment that was written to take care of a problem of Woodrow Wilson having a stroke or President Reagan being shot and being on the operating table. These guys [McCabe, Rosenstein, at al] are watching _House of Cards_ instead of reading the Constitution. The Constitution is as clear as can be. The 25th Amendment is applicable only if you’re incapacitated. It’s not a substitute for impeachment; it’s not a substitute for an election. And if Rod Rosenstein actually thought about and suggested wiring the president, [and] invoking the 25th Amendment he should be fired before he has an opportunity to resign. He should be disgraced. The Inspector General of the Justice Department should be looking into it.

*This is as close as this country has ever come to the consideration of a coup d’état – a constitutionally unlawfaul coup d’état* [emphasis added.] – against the duly elected president, whether you like him or not, whether you voted against him as I did or not. The Constitution has to prevail. The 25th Amendment has to mean what it says. And when you have a deputy attorney general thinking about circumventing the 25th Amendment, that is close to a Constitutional crisis.

A variety of observers and analysts, writing in The Federalist, Fox News online, American Thinker, Conservative Review, and scores of other publications, have now used the word “coup” in headlines or in the body of their articles on the subject.







*Kimberley Strassel on Journal Editorial Report, Fox News Feb. 16, 2019*

*More in Home*

*Smollett apparent hate crime hoax a crisis for media that jumped to vilify Trump supporters*

*Democracy also dies in a boutique with Kamala Harris*


*Meet Monica Witt, the traitorous Iran defector you never heard of*


*Peak Warmist hysteria?*


*Finally, the Democrats openly acknowledge their socialism*
Appearing on Saturday’s Journal Editorial Report on the Fox News channel, Kimberley Strassel, Wall Street Journal reporter and editorial board member, advanced the analysis further:

It’s crazy to have to go here – but I’m going to go there. *Essentially what they were doing is engaging [in], or at least contemplating, a coup.*[emphasis added.] Because, look, this is not the FBI’s job. . . The FBI’s job is to investigate, is to recommend prosecution, or if it really believes what it believed is happening here, that this president was somehow unfit to serve in office or colluding with the Russians, its job is to inform senior leaders of Congress who can then go down the road of impeachment or to inform other senior members of the cabinet who could look at the 25thAmendment. The FBI has no role here. And the idea that they thought this was appropriate just says everything about Jim Comey, Andy McCabe, and their sense of their own importance and no rules about what they needed to follow in order to – in their jobs.

After CBS News let the cat out of the bag on Thursday with the excerpts of the McCabe interview, McCabe attempted to walk back his quotes that had led to the widespread description of his and his colleagues’ machinations in 2017 as a potential coup. Monica Showalter explored this questionable effort in her blog “Andrew McCabe scrambles to deny 'coup plotting'” at American Thinker yesterday. Her conclusion reflected what most other thoughtful analysts who have been following the developments were also saying: “Sorry, big boy, it's time to face the music.”

The fact that a coup d’état against President Trump was under serious consideration is no longer speculation proposed by fringe “conspiracy theorists.” The words “coup” or “attempted coup” can now be used without qualification or apology in describing the history of the attempts to take down President Trump that went on at some of the highest levels of the federal government in 2017.

Only by using the correct names for matters can an appropriate response be formulated. This is ancient wisdom propounded by Confucius:

"If language is not correct, then what is said is not what is meant;
if what is said is not what is meant, then what must be done remains undone;
if this remains undone, morals and art will deteriorate;
if justice goes astray, the people will stand about in helpless confusion.

Hence there must be no arbitrariness in what is said.
This matters above everything."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Multi, like you, and most other psycho t-sucker who spew easily refuted BS online/social media, come in with their tail between their legs and muted as it's different when you don't have a chorus of t lemmings chirping in support of your lunacy . . . but strangely the truth stays the same, the truth and no one is intimidated to repeat the truth. See it all the time with people that are all a flutter online then when confronted face to face back down to reality, again, hilarious hypocrites. No one wants to be laughed at in public like you guys are online.


Put the pipe down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Put the pipe down.


Pretty much nailed it didn't I.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty much nailed it didn't I.


Sleep it off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

From huffpo?
*Police: Investigation Into Alleged Jussie Smollett Attack Has ‘Shifted’*
A spokesman for the Chicago Police Department said that the “Empire” actor’s attorney had been contacted with a request for a follow-up interview.
By David Barden
02/16/2019 08:55 PM ET
|
Updated 10 hours agoChicago Police Department has confirmed that the trajectory of its investigation into the alleged attack on Jussie Smollett has “shifted” after questioning individuals believed to be involved in the incident. 

In an email to HuffPost, Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said that the attorney of the “Empire” actor had been contacted with a request for a follow-up interview.

Advertisement
“We can confirm that the information received from the individuals questioned by police earlier in the Empire case has in fact shifted the trajectory of the investigation,” he said.

Two Nigerian brothers ― one of whom was hired by Smollett as a personal trainer ― were arrested on suspicion of assaulting Smollett were released by Chicago police late Friday without charges. 

No further details about the investigation have been given by the police. 

Citing two anonymous law enforcement sources with knowledge of the investigation, CNN reports that police believe the actor may have paid the two brothers to orchestrate the attack.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

*BREAKING JUST BECAUSE IM OBSESSED WITH POSTING ABOUT JESSIE SMOLLETTS DOESNT MEAN IT HAS ANYTING TO DO WOTH HIS RACE IM NOT A RACUST I JUST HAVECTHAT NAME*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

*ORDINARILY I’D BE ALL OVER THIS NEUART UN AMBASSADORSHIP STORY ... WHAT WITH THE NANNY ISSUE AND HER INCREDIBLE INCOMPETENCE ... BUT SHE’S CONSERVATIVE, GOOD LOOKING AND WHITE ... SO YEAH, THERE’S THAT*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *BREAKING JUST BECAUSE IM OBSESSED WITH POSTING ABOUT JESSIE SMOLLETTS DOESNT MEAN IT HAS ANYTING TO DO WOTH HIS RACE IM NOT A RACUST I JUST HAVECTHAT NAME*


I guess I'm really outta the loop on this one, who in the hell is Jessie Smolletts and why is that person of such import?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I'm really outta the loop on this one, who in the hell is Jessie Smolletts and why is that person of such import?


He’s a negro


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

messy said:


>


JUST SHOWING US ALL HOW A REAL PRESIDENT HANDLES A NATIONAL EMERGENCY


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I'm really outta the loop on this one, who in the hell is Jessie Smolletts and why is that person of such import?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I'm really outta the loop on this one, who in the hell is Jessie Smolletts and why is that person of such import?


I thought you read all of espola's posts?
Dont you sit on his lap when he types?

He was the first guy to scoop 'n post the "maga country" Jussie Smollett story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you read all of espola's posts?
> Dont you sit on his lap when he types?
> 
> He was the first guy to scoop 'n post the "maga country" Jussie Smollett story.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess I'm really outta the loop on this one, who in the hell is Jessie Smolletts and why is that person of such import?


Because he is a lying fuck, just like you.
LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> He’s a negro


What's a negro?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> JUST SHOWING US ALL HOW A REAL PRESIDENT HANDLES A NATIONAL EMERGENCY


Can't work 24 hours a day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because he is a lying fuck, just like you.
> LoL


Please show me where I lied.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's a negro?


Ne·gro
*Dictionary result for Negro*
/ˈnēɡrō/
DATED•OFFENSIVE
_noun_

1.
a member of a dark-skinned group of peoples originally native to Africa south of the Sahara.
_adjective 

relating to black people.
Origin
mid 16th century: via Spanish and Portuguese from Latin niger, nigr- ‘black’.

_


----------



## Friesland (Feb 17, 2019)

Trade wars are easy...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-one-here-is-gonna-kick-my-buttfarm-belt-bankruptcies-are-soaring-11549468759

Where's my huli huli boi? 

Did chipotle wings Racist Sterno Joe take the bet yet?

Why did Racist Sterno Joe cross the road? To get more sterno.

Killary is going doooooown! 

Goodmorning Paulie Gonnadieinprison.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

The head of the DNC just said the 2020 election is solely about defeating trump and bringing the country together and all  the candidates know it is not about them. 
Anyone believe this?
Too funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


https://twitter.com/w_terrence/status/1096975819900157957


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you read all of espola's posts?
> Dont you sit on his lap when he types?
> 
> He was the first guy to scoop 'n post the "maga country" Jussie Smollett story.


Scoop?  My wife told me about the story.  I posted a link to the story.

Did you find your hat yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Scoop?  My wife told me about the story.  I posted a link to the story.
> 
> Did you find your hat yet?


Yeah, the CBS affiliate in Chicago is reporting that the two "maga country" Nigerians purchased rope and two red hats at a hilariously named hardware store in the area.

Btw, you posted the story with your own headline,.."maga country" lol.,,..
..still lmao!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't work 24 hours a day.


But CAN receive the highest honor of being nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize by the Japanese Government with absolutely no pressure from Washington to do so or risk economic retributions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/w_terrence/status/1096975819900157957


I don't make a habit of clicking on alt-right links.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, the CBS affiliate in Chicago is reporting that the two "maga country" Nigerians purchased rope and two red hats at a hilariously named hardware store in the area.
> 
> Btw, you posted the story with your own headline,.."maga country" lol.,,..
> ..still lmao!


You are fooled by t's lies constantly . . . fooled once blame on . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Scoop?  My wife told me about the story.  I posted a link to the story.


This is for you and the wife you blame for being an idiot.

"sucker"


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't make a habit of clicking on alt-right links.


And yet you still hold the views you secrete?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

This would be hilarious if it weren't so telling of how far down our country has come with a carpetbagger, reality TV, con-man being elected to the highest office by an unaware and uninvolved electorate.

(Watch the video where the room goes silent and Pence drops his head)

Vice President Mike Pence appeared to have overestimated his audience’s opinion of the American president on Friday when he spoke during an event at the Munich Security Conference.

The vice president was in Germany as part of a delegation of U.S. lawmakers to the annual conference that dates back to the height of the Cold War.

″I especially want to invite all of you to thank Senator Lindsey Graham for leading this delegation,” Pence said.

A strong round of applause followed.

“And to [...] all of you I bring greetings from a great champion of freedom and of strong national defense, who must work with these members of Congress to strengthen America’s military might and strengthen the leadership of the free world,” he continued. “I bring greetings from the 45th president of the United States of America, President Donald Trump.”

The crowd did not react.

When German Chancellor Angela Merkel finished an extended critique of Trump’s “America First” policies, she received an enthusiastic standing ovation. (Ivanka Trump, an adviser to the president and his eldest daughter, did not join in.)

While the conference has traditionally given world leaders a moment to come together in pursuit of shared goals, this year’s tone has highlighted the division between the U.S. and other superpowers.

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/mike-pence-berlin-trump_n_5c6873dce4b033a799432eb6?utm_hp_ref=ca-us-politics&ncid=other_homepage_tiwdkz83gze&utm_campaign=mw_entry_recirc


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, the CBS affiliate in Chicago is reporting that the two "maga country" Nigerians purchased rope and two red hats at a hilariously named hardware store in the area.
> 
> Btw, you posted the story with your own headline,.."maga country" lol.,,..
> ..still lmao!


I quoted a line from the story.  You didn't read it?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

*BREAKING ... CALIFORNIA SO CALLED GOVERNOR TO WASTE TAX DOLLARS ON FRIVOLOUS SUIT AGAINST EMERGENCY ACTION TO SECURE BORDER*

Related note ... President Trump personally inspecting the damage border incursions have wrought on Jupiter Fla golf course. 

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is for you and the wife you blame for being an idiot.
> 
> "sucker"


Realizing you have been a sucker for more than two years now (since the day after the 2016 election when you knew it was safe get onboard with t) must hurt, so you are all a glee when a liar fools others, for a minute.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This would be hilarious if it weren't so telling of how far down our country has come with a carpetbagger, reality TV, con-man being elected to the highest office by an unaware and uninvolved electorate.
> 
> (Watch the video where the room goes silent and Pence drops his head)
> 
> ...


Wait.  Ivanka was in the audience when Pence spoke, yet didn’t applaud her father?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Wait.  Ivanka was in the audience when Pence spoke, yet didn’t applaud her father?


No one booed, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

*Has eminent domain ever been previously used to build a barrier along the U.S.-Mexico border?*
Yes. In the final years of President George W. Bush’s administration, land owners in Texas had their property seized through eminent domain to build a border fence along the border with Mexico.

In 2007, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security filed more than 360 eminent domain lawsuits against Americans who owned land along the Mexico border, from Texas to California, The Texas Tribune reported. Ten years later, some of those lawsuits are still going on.


https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-how-trump-eminent-domain-could-work-to-build-wall-20190107-htmlstory.html


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

espola said:


> No one booed, right?


Don’t be stupid.  World leaders would never boo an American President.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2019)

From my nephew (not the commie one, but the one who is married to my niece)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Don’t be stupid.  World leaders would never boo an American President.


Laugh at him, yes, boo, not yet.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is for you and the wife you blame for being an idiot.
> 
> "sucker"


Blame?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

These ones never get old . . .

















Talk about all hat and no cattle!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These ones never get old . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re looking statesmanlike and genuine family values photos of President Trump.  For some reason they’re not coming up easy.  I’ve searched “Trump family at weekly Sunday services” and “World leaders not laughing at Trump” but I think the libtard media has suppressed them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

MAXINE: TAKE TO THE STREETS!
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/02/15/maxine-waters-calls-for-rallies-across-america-to-send-trump-a-message-no-fake-emergency/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Biden in Munich: America Is 'An Embarrassment'...
https://news.grabien.com/story-biden-europe-america-today-embarrassment


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Gotta love the leader of the radical left.

Pelosi Wishes Everyone 'Happy Thanksgiving' On Valentine's Day...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/confusion-pelosi-wishes-happy-thanksgiving-on-valentines-day/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

This is CNN,

BREAKING NEWS: CNN reporter helps Kamala Harris try on clothes during campaign stop...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/this-is-cnn-reporter-helps-kamala-harris-try-on-clothes-during-campaign-stop/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Senate panel to investigate meetings between Russians, Obama officials...
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/feb/16/senate-panel-probing-meetings-between-russians-and/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Too funny,

Feb. 17, 2019 9:54 AM EST
*Retailers, Fashion Brands Struggle With Racial Insensitivity*
By ANNE D'INNOCENZIO
AP Retail Writer


Antonio Calanni, ASSOCIATED PRESS
NEW YORK (AP) — Retailers and top fashion brands like Gucci and Prada keep apologizing for products that smack of racial insensitivity.

The big question is: Why does it keep happening?

Experts say many of these fashion companies live in a sort of bubble and lack the diversity in their staff that could vet their fashions. They also blame the increasing pressures facing the industry to push products from the design board to the stores and online in weeks rather than months without taking time to thoroughly review products.

"There is such pressure on speed that there is no time for consideration," said Allen Adamson, co-founder of Metaforce, a marketing firm. "When you are moving this fast, there is no time for perspective."

Just as quickly as mistakes are made, so too are they amplified over social media as shoppers take to Instagram, Twitter and Facebook to voice complaints.

In the latest example, Katy Perry's fashion line this week pulled two types of shoes — which featured protruding eyes, nose and red lips — that critics likened to blackface. The singer and company said they were saddened that it was being compared to blackface and had envisioned the designs to be a nod to "modern art and surrealism."

Last week, Gucci removed a sweater off the market after complaints that the oversized collar designed to cover the face resembled blackface makeup. In a statement posted on Twitter, Gucci offered a mea culpa and said that it planned to turn the incident "into a powerful learning moment for the Gucci team and beyond."

The latest blunders followed apologies from Italian designer Prada, which said in December it was no longer selling a line of accessories that featured a character with brown skin and exaggerated red lips. And last year, Swedish retailer H&M pulled an ad that featured a black child donning a sweat shirt with the words "Coolest monkey in the jungle."

Experts say that companies are not keeping up with the pace and complexity of global expansion.

"The fact is, all retailers live in a global village today, whether they realize it or not," said Sonia Lapinsky, managing director in the retail practice at AlixPartners, a global consulting firm. "And even if massive, global movements like the diversity movement and other 'woke' movements don't yet seem to be of the highest importance to all retailers, in every segment and in every corner of the planet, those that think that way are most likely doing so at their long-term peril."

Adheer Bahulkar, a partner at consultancy A.T. Kearney, agreed, saying that brands need to pay attention to issues that might not be noticed within their own culture but that are "highly sensitive in another culture."

Acknowledging their mistakes, some companies are now trying to rectify the problem. Gucci, for instance, announced Friday it will hire a global director for diversity and inclusion, a newly created role. It also is promising to launch a scholarship program to cultivate diverse design talent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

15 Celebrities Who Blamed Trump, Deplorables for Hoax Attack on Jussie Smollett
57 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/17/15-celebrities-who-blamed-trump-deplorables-for-hoax-attack-on-jussie-smollett/&ved=2ahUKEwj5iZnfx8PgAhVQHzQIHQiJD2MQlO8DMAt6BAgJEB4&usg=AOvVaw3qtBJxaQy-0UbNk0F2T925


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Funny, booker doesn't look or act like Spartacus, what gives?

 

Cory Booker Called Smollett ‘Attack’ A ‘Lynching,’ Now He’s Refusing Comment Amid New Evidence In The Case
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/17/cory-booker-jussie-smollett&ved=2ahUKEwjdrd28yMPgAhWtJDQIHVIkDvkQlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw3JVfscFcmoiysc_W5d_qw1&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

So far your candidates aren't looking very good.

WATCH: Elizabeth Warren Gets Rattled By Heckler Calling Her Out For Lying
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43578/watch-elizabeth-warren-gets-rattled-heckler-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Found one you people would like to get behind, he has all the tools.
 

WEINER OUT! Disgraced Former Congressman Anthony Weiner Leaves Jail After Serving Just 15 Months
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43578/watch-elizabeth-warren-gets-rattled-heckler-ryan-saavedra


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Found one you people would like to get behind, he has all the tools.
> View attachment 4014
> 
> WEINER OUT! Disgraced Former Congressman Anthony Weiner Leaves Jail After Serving Just 15 Months
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/43578/watch-elizabeth-warren-gets-rattled-heckler-ryan-saavedra


I always look forward to the pictures you post of your secret loves, like Melania and ... oh ... I see ... never mind!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

I’ll get right on those statesmanlike and family values pictures of Trump real soon.  Just had to post a dozen links to democrat negro and dumbass bitches for all eager to read my posts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I always look forward to the pictures you post of your secret loves, like Melania and ... oh ... I see ... never mind!


I breeze past joe's bs with simply a cursory glance and wonder WTF cares about all that crap? CNN reporter helps Harris try on clothes? People seem to do shit that fascinates idiots like lil 'ho.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I breeze past joe's bs with simply a cursory glance and wonder WTF cares about all that crap? CNN reporter helps Harris try on clothes? People seem to do shit that fascinates idiots like lil 'ho.


Appalling. Typical dem media sucking up to their masters.  You’ll never find a Fox News host gallivanting through the White House while a true American patriot is our President.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

MS-13 PRISONERS CAUGHT BY SUPER WHITE TODDLER WHILE TRYING TO BREAK INTO CAR TO MURDER WHITE FLORIDIANS!
https://www.townhall.com/clips/201...sheriff-joe-is-an-idiot-and-this-post-confirms-that/


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Ahem.



*STFU.....Ya Lying stealing old gutter trash.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I breeze past joe's bs with simply a cursory glance and wonder WTF cares about all that crap? CNN reporter helps Harris try on clothes? People seem to do shit that fascinates idiots like lil 'ho.



*Speaking of " Ho's " how much pain do you take before crying " Uncle "......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I breeze past joe's bs with simply a cursory glance and wonder WTF cares about all that crap? CNN reporter helps Harris try on clothes? People seem to do shit that fascinates idiots like lil 'ho.


Yeah right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

How Does Straight White Male Dem Run? Very Carefully...
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/02/17/white-male-democrats-2020-225101


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Surprised they didn't shoot the little bastard.

*Mother Upset After Son Kicked Out of Class Over Pledge of Allegiance*
By Stephanie Claytor Polk County 
UPDATED 4:56 PM ET Feb. 17, 2019
*LAKELAND, Fla. —* An 11-year-old Polk County student refused to stand for the Pledge of Allegiance, and after explaining his reasons, he was kicked out of class and eventually arrested for being disruptive and disobeying commands to calm down and leave the classroom.


*Incident hapened February 4 at Lawton Chiles Middle Academy*
*Student refused to stand for pledge; arrest report says he called school leaders racists*
*His mother, Dhakira Talbot, wants charges dropped*
*More Polk County headlines*
He was also suspended for three days. 

The incident happened at Lawton Chiles Middle Academy in Lakeland on February 4. The sixth-grader was arrested and taken to a juvenile detention center, charged with disrupting a school function and resisting arrest without violence. 

The student's mother, Dhakira Talbot, said her son is in gifted classes and has been bullied at the school in the past. 

"I'm upset, I'm angry. I'm hurt," she said. "More so for my son. My son has never been through anything like this. I feel like this should've been handled differently. If any disciplinary action should've been taken, it should've been with the school. He shouldn’t have been arrested." 

The incident started when a substitute teacher asked the student to stand up for the pledge. 

The student reportedly told the substitute teacher the flag was racist and the national anthem was offensive to black people. 

In a statement to the district, the substitute teacher reported telling the 11-year-old boy "Why if it was so bad here he did not go to another place to live." She said he then said, "they brought me here."

She said she replied by saying, "Well you can always go back, because I came here from Cuba and the day I feel I'm not welcome here anymore I would find another place to live."

She wrote, "Then I had to call the office because I did not want to continue dealing with him."

Dhakira Talbot said the teacher was wrong.

"She was wrong. She was way out of place," Talbot said. "If she felt like there was an issue with my son not standing for the flag, she should've resolved that in a way different manner than she did," Talbot said. 

According to the arrest affidavit, the student was arrested by the school resource officer because he refused to follow multiple commands, repeatedly called school leaders racist and was disruptive. They said he threatened to get the school resource officer and principal fired and to beat the teacher. 

The student, who was with his mother when she was interviewed, told Spectrum Bay News 9 he didn’t threaten to beat the teacher. 

Talbot is working with the Poor and Minority Justice Association to get some help with the matter. 

"I want the charges dropped and I want the school to be held accountable for what happened because it shouldn’t have been handled the way it was handled," Talbot said. 

A spokeswoman with the school district said students aren't required to participate in the Pledge of Allegiance, but the substitute teacher wasn't aware of this. The spokeswoman said the substitute teacher will no longer be able to work at any of the district's schools and the district is still looking into the matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

__
_
After Covington and Smollett We Owe Ourselves a Victory Dance In the End Zone

Posted at 5:29 pm on February 17, 2019 by streiff

 













Welp. It is that time again.
Another bullsh** allegation of some sort of race/gender harassment has blown up and, after a couple of weeks of putting up with being told how horrible we are…because every bad action by a Republican or anyone thought to have been a Republican at one time or another is, naturally, the responsibility of every Republican…now we’re told we’re horrible for having been right in our initial skepticism.

The Jussie Smollett case had the Tawana Brawley stench about it from Day One. A C-list actor from a television show that is popular with someone goes out from his hotel in Chicago in the early morning hours of Tuesday, January 29. He returns to his hotel wearing a rope around his neck and carrying his Subway sandwich. The temperature is about -9, according to AccuWeather. He claims he was jumped by a couple of white guys wearing MAGA hats who said hurty-pants things to him and welcomed him to “Trump country.” They also poured bleach on him. To people not suffering from tertiary TDS, there were bizarre things that never rang true. Strangely, in addition to letting him keep his sandwich, Smollett’s assailants also avoided hitting him in the face. They were racists but strangely gentlemanly about it. Smollett isn’t all that famous and it’s pretty doubtful anyone would recognize him at 2 a.m. Why were guys hanging out waiting to attack this actor in subzero weather? How did they know he would be jonesing for some Subway in the wee hours? And since when did Chicago become “Trump country?”



Now we know that this whole thing was contrived by Smollett and a couple of acquaintances, but guess what? Now we are all terrible people for pointing out the credulousness of the press and their willingness to push any story at all that might further the Democrat agenda. In fact, we are now being scolded by left and right over rubbing this nonsense in. First up, S. E. Cupp:

S.E. Cupp

✔@secupp
https://twitter.com/secupp/status/1096983828592316416

The giddiness among Trumpsters over the Smollett news is gross. This story is awful. He allegedly abused police resources, exploited raw divisions in this country, and made it harder for every victim of a hate crime to report. This is sad no matter your politics.

This is some of the most blatant dumbfu**ery since the Covington Catholic High School kids were held to be responsible for something because they wore MAGA hats. We’re being told that we are playing into the hands of heaven-knows-what foreign plot because we are dunking on all the cretins who pushed this story. Smollett isn’t to blame. The people who pushed the story aren’t to blame. The people who were targeted by this stunt and who didn’t believe it are now the bad guys for saying “I told you so.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Can one of you smart guys tell me what a grand jury does?

New Report....Grand Jury Will Get The Jussie Smollet Case Next Week
https://www.redstate.com/tladuke/2019/02/17/new-report....grand-jury-will-get-jussie-smollet-case-next-week


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Pretty disappointed in Magic Johnson.

Top 30 old tweets from journos, celebrities and Dem politicians on Jussie Smollett
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/17/top-30-old-tweets-from-journos-celebrities-and-dem-politicians-on-jussie-smollett/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi856vfq8TgAhUFx58KHftSAPoQlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw0Ta6Pq1m8qIIuf98Ocaem1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2019)

Here is your leader.

Pelosi Deletes Sympathetic Tweet For Jussie Smollett
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/17/pelosi-deletes-tweet-jussie-smollett&ved=2ahUKEwi40dGcrcTgAhVkFjQIHVqsBH8Q0PADMAB6BAgDEAY&usg=AOvVaw2iU4d1Igv-qaQuONJajSUR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

_OPINION
Where Have All The Hate Criminals Gone?
Scott Morefield | February 18, 2019
 







Liberals must love hate crimes. Why else would they fabricate so many of them?

It could be that few events do more to both foster the liberal narrative and further the liberal political agenda than an old-fashioned skoal-chomping, meth-snorting, beer-can-chucking hate crime committed by some racist, toothless wife-beater-clad redneck. And if there’s a Confederate flag flying somewhere, so much the better

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/scottmorefield/2019/02/18/where-have-all-the-hate-criminals-gone-n2541626?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi9xrjwo8XgAhUygK0KHd59Dk4QlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw0JGoB16p2ISutXPJUp8wJ9&ampcf=1



_​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Who is raising these people?

11-YEAR-OLD ANTHEM PROTESTER ACCUSED OF THREATENING TO BEAT TEACHER, PLEDGE ’RACIST’
https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019/02/17/student-accused-threatening-beat-teacher-refusing-recite-racist-pledge/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

*Colin Kaepernick Successfully Shakes Down the NFL*
By Christopher Paslay
On Friday, the NFL officially capitulated to washed up quarterback Colin Kaepernick and his social justice Gestapo, agreeing to settle Kaepernick's alleged "collusion" case under confidential terms. 

"The resolution of this matter is subject to a confidentiality agreement so there will be no further comment by any party," the NFL said in a public statement, trying to keep its lack of backbone under the radar and out of the public eye.

The Associated Press speculated that Kaepernick made millions from the settlement, as did Carolina Panthers safety Eric Reid, who also sued the league. "Considering the lost salary both players claimed and legal costs, the settlement could have climbed into the tens of millions," the AP said in a recent article.

Kaepernick's shakedown of the NFL is now complete. He's not only gotten filthy rich off the NFL, but also managed to rewrite history, painting himself as a legitimate martyr of a legitimate cause — and an employable quarterback to boot.

Kaepernick is far from a martyr. In June of 2014, the 49ers signed Kaepernick to a six-year, $126-million deal, but because he chose to opt out of his contract to become a free agent after only three years, he received $39 million. What a hardship that must have been. As Kaepernick says in his lucrative Nike ad, "Believe in something. Even if it means sacrificing everything."

Sacrifice. Yeah. 

"I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color," Kaepernick told the NFL media in August of 2016. "To me, this is bigger than football, and it would be selfish on my part to look the other way. ... If they take football away, my endorsements from me, I know that I stood up for what is right." 

Ironically, Kaepernick _received an endorsement _from Nike for his protest, and most likely _got paid by the NFL _in Friday's settlement. 

As for Kaepernick's "cause," this is as sketchy as his Nike ad about "sacrificing everything." Apparently, his kneeling during the National Anthem was about raising awareness for social issues, such as police brutality. Now, what is "raising awareness," exactly? Kaepernick kneels, and we supposedly think about police using excessive force in an impoverished neighborhood and then...what? What do we do then? I know what I do at that point: I watch the football game.

His feigned martyrdom and ill defined cause, coupled with his poor play, translate into Kaepernick being unemployable as a quarterback, despite the NFL settlement. Once upon a time, Kaepernick was an up-and-coming player with a bright future. The latter half of his six-year career is a different story. According to the 2016 Quarterback Tiers survey, which featured input from 46 coaches and evaluators, Kaepernick was only ranked as a "fourth-tier quarterback." 

Granted, this ranking may have been high enough to earn him a job as a back-up in 2017, but signing Kaepernick would have come with a ton of extra baggage: the drama and polarizing nature of his political activism. Whether you agree or disagree with Kaepernick on any particular issue is beside the point. The fact remains that his politics has an effect on everything from locker room morale to ticket sales to press conferences to community relations. This added burden was simply too heavy for NFL coaches and general managers to take on, especially in exchange for a "fourth-tier" quarterback. To put it plainly, Kaepernick's shenanigans were simply not worth the investment.

The NFL is a business that operates according to supply and demand, as it should. Each player has a market value and is responsible for protecting this value not only through conditioning and training, but also through being an ambassador of the league. As everyone knows, injecting politics into a product can do irreparable harm to a product's market value and must be done with caution. Kaepernick, perhaps realizing that his once prominent stature in the NFL was all but gone, decided to throw caution to the wind when he began taking a knee during the National Anthem. How much this stemmed from his own ego as opposed to genuine altruism is not clear, but either way, Kaepernick knew what he was doing. 

This is why _Kaepernick _— not the NFL owners, coaches, or general managers — should take responsibility for his lack of employment. The NFL owes Kaepernick _nothing_. 

Yet the NFL still settled with him. Why? 

Because those in charge compromised their integrity for political correctness. In 2019, anything deemed "social justice" is untouchable. For many Americans, Sunday football is not a suitable venue for political theater. Today's unending cycle of news forces enough toxic politics down everyone's throat, and a break from the muck is more than welcomed.

But when it comes to "social justice," all the world's a stage, whether you like it or not. Whether you have a slightly different perspective or worldview or not; many people saw Kaepernick's kneeling as extremely disrespectful to law enforcement, the military, and working-class Americans. Folks like Kaepernick are so convinced of their moral superiority that they feel they can intrude on your life at any time or in any place. Never mind the fact that you can still agree with the "cause" even though you don't want the nastiness of politics to stain the purity of an honest athletic competition on a Sunday afternoon. 

In the end, the NFL decided to settle with Kaepernick and kowtow to social pressure instead of fighting the phony "collusion" suit. By doing so, the league not only allowed Kaepernick to further damage its product, but probably paid him millions to do it.

_Image: Kate via Flickr._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

*Trump’s National Emergency Draws Fire Because He Rejects Globalism*
By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
Dan Balz, Chief Correspondent for the Washington Post, has written a powerful screed against President Donald Trump wherein he repudiates Trump’s declaration of a national emergency.  He expresses in word and tone his hatred and contempt for Trump the man.  Sadly, he along with most Democrats and some Republicans, has qualms about Trump’s “national emergency.”  With compressed lips they express fears about there being an assault on separation of powers.  Or, they insist his motive is not national defense, but mere egotistical self-assertion.  The many betrayers of the precious soil of the USA offer rank, impromptu renditions of their theme song called “Besmirch Trump,” but in the end, their own inadequacies are on display.

Actually, Balz’s animus, and that of the arrayed MSM anti-Trump contingent, is due to Trump’s incessant campaign against the agenda of the globalists both here and abroad.  President Trump's insistence on the integrity of the American nation-state is profoundly at odds with the globalist mindset, which has taken over the minds/worldviews of many of those in positions of political power as well as the MSM and many of the technology gurus of Silicon Valley.  His outspoken desire to improve our border security as well as to defend against Islamic terrorism is causing the apostles of globalism to react in rage against both the man and his policies. I not only see a "derangement syndrome" but a paranoia and extraordinary flight from reality.

One aspect of this campaign against the globalists is Trump’s ability, both during his campaign and during his presidency, to look beyond individual accomplishments and likeability of various Americans who are Muslim.  Policy issues and likeability quotients of people are two different dimensions of existence, and must be addressed differently. Only President Trump took it upon himself to openly and without malice take on this difference, and to express concern about the radical jihadist nature of a percentage of Muslims in the world, and openly stated that this issue should be addressed in American society before we go the way of Europe. Even when he spoke in Saudi Arabia he had the courage to denounce jihadism.

The open door policies of the Left and the weak, go-along accommodation of more conservative elements have enabled unconscionably large numbers of citizens of Islamic countries to move into Europe. This _hijrah_ or flood of Islamic immigrants is clearly a Trojan horse operation – an invasion as has sometimes been stated – with “seeking a better life” as a cover for “seeking a violent takeover.”  Most are welfare recipients.  Their communities are often so hostile to the laws of the countries where they reside that “no go” zones for non-Muslims, even police, exist in England, France, Belgium, Sweden, and other countries.  Native born, non-Muslim women have been attacked in unacceptable numbers by immigrants from the Middle East and Africa.

Why do European countries hold these policies?  Answer: the Left has a history of being against the nation-state concept. Remember one of their original slogans, “Workers of the World Unite”? The ideal and idea of workers united cuts across nation-state identities would to their minds become the basis of a new internationalism, where control of the means of production would be taken by workers with common interests -- whether they be in Russia, Peru, France, or the Congo.  This fantasy was never even close to being realized, but it’s an ever-burning flame in the hearts of the Left.  President Trump clearly does not want to see the European experience vis-à-vis Islamist immigration repeated here.

But our relations with Islam and with Islamic immigration are only one dimension of our need to regain our identity as a nation-state, a nation-state that saved liberty and justice twice in the twentieth century. And, also by our protracted Cold War against communism (of which many of our young people have little knowledge or understanding), the values of liberty and justice for all were preserved, however imperfectly, from the murderous control freaks of the USSR and the People’s Republic of China.  Another dimension is the systematic deterioration of our controls over immigration to our country, particularly at our southern border.

The porous southern border poses a different sort of threat to culture than Islamic jihadism. As with unwillingness to have a fully-engaged discussion of the dangers of the excessive presence of illegals, the Left wants to exploit this for their own advantage. They want to have these folks come in and vote for Democratic candidates. They want the violence to help de-stabilize our prosperity and security and send a message to the people that America the beautiful is not beautiful anymore. They want to de-stabilize society in order to effect change, change away from capitalist towards socialist/communist values (government must grow when there is widespread crime and social disorder), and they want a society where the welfare state is the model of what caring and love looks like. (The welfare state model of values and goodness is quite different from the image of peace, charity, love, and goodness advanced by the Bible.)

Trump has dared to challenge this globalist vision that has been growing for decades.  He has challenged this alliance at its heart, and sixty-two million Americans realized in November 2016 – however vaguely – that the patriots, lovers of America’s history, of our traditions, of Judeo-Christian morality, and of family life needed to turn back the clock in order to go forward successfully in time and space. The momentum of the past few decades away from our national unity/consciousness has increased exponentially in recent years. Our prosperity, identity as one country under God, as well as heirs to a tradition of personal autonomy and responsibility, can only continue if we re-affirm our historic, abiding appreciation for the nation-state concept – fifty stars on a field of blue emblazoned on the upper left corner of thirteen red and white stripes. Trump was our choice. Little did we know how effective he would be in challenging the globalist status quo.

Despite differences among various factions on the Left, they have in common their desire to ally not with the underdog as they profess, but with the unstable, disruptive, dependent, and profoundly anti-American elements in our world.  In this way, they hope to increase dependence upon big government for security, jobs, education, health, transportation, homes, and energy.  President Trump sees through this power-mad vision that is at its core un-American.  This is why we must continue to support his attempt to build a wall, control our border, and stay strong in the face of criminals crossing our borders and Islamic de-stabilizing attempts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

*Lara Logan Breaks Ranks with Media: Almost All Corporate News Far-Left, Dumbed Down, Dishonest…

…‘Unless You Seek out Breitbart,’ You Won’t See the ‘Other Side’*

Lara Logan, foreign correspondent for CBS’s 60 Minutes, said Breitbart News offers “the other side” of news media relative to what she described as a mostly left-wing and partisan Democrat news landscape in the U.S. and abroad.

372


----------



## Friesland (Feb 18, 2019)

Where's my huli huli boi? 

Out trying to find his house an the bank's balance sheet?

Where's my Racist Sterno Joe? Did he take the bet yet?

How come the pompadour of love is the only one here with nuggets?

Sad.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh look - actual voter fraud hearing underway in NC... committed by GOP of course.

Here's a little info on the back story...

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/vice-chair-of-bladen-county-board-of-elections-resigns/885726509


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

espola said:


> No one booed, right?


Our President?  Never.  And no mocking laughter, ever.  Not there, and not at the UN. Never.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look - actual voter fraud hearing underway in NC... committed by GOP of course.
> 
> Here's a little info on the back story...
> 
> https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/vice-chair-of-bladen-county-board-of-elections-resigns/885726509


Fake News from a real coward.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News from a real coward.


Come on chicken wings - take the bet! Just think what 100 cases of Sterno could do for your buzz!!

Racist Sterno Joe - put your cardboard box and snap payments where your mouth is.

Meanwhile, things are looking up for the pompadour of love. Looks like Trumpy is caving on the China deal. Will be good for the market short term. "Globalists" don't like 25% tariffs that Americans have to pay... lulz.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/18/a-us-china-trade-deal-nears-beijing-may-get-what-it-wants-commentary.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Come on chicken wings - take the bet! Just think what 100 cases of Sterno could do for your buzz!!
> 
> Racist Sterno Joe - put your cardboard box and snap payments where your mouth is.
> 
> ...


CNBC huh?
Really fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Must be bad if head race baiter Al Sharpton is alarmed.

*Civil Rights Activist Says Could Have Started Race War...*
*SHARPTON: HE SHOULD PAY PRICE IF STAGED...** 
'PRANKSTER ACTIVISTS' SWARM DC... *


----------



## messy (Feb 18, 2019)

How many blow jobs has this guy given? A lot more than one, I gay-ran-tee it...

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2019/02/12/1834157/-This-West-Virginia-politician-describes-the-LGBTQ-community-as-the-modern-day-KKK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

messy said:


> How many blow jobs has this guy given? A lot more than one, I gay-ran-tee it...
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2019/02/12/1834157/-This-West-Virginia-politician-describes-the-LGBTQ-community-as-the-modern-day-KKK


Yeah, he is a kook and yeah, the queer community is a hate group.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

messy said:


> How many blow jobs has this guy given? A lot more than one, I gay-ran-tee it...
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2019/02/12/1834157/-This-West-Virginia-politician-describes-the-LGBTQ-community-as-the-modern-day-KKK


Another day another frightened (he might give in to temptation) GOPer . . . and it's called discipline, push away from the table once you are feeling full.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, he is a kook and yeah, the queer community is a hate group.


You would know.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

White woman insults restaurant manager for speaking Spanish --

-- in a Mexican restaurant.

https://www.latinorebels.com/2019/02/17/anotherracistvideo/


----------



## messy (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, he is a kook and yeah, the queer community is a hate group.


Have you spent time “infiltrating” them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

espola said:


> White woman insults restaurant manager for speaking Spanish --
> 
> -- in a Mexican restaurant.
> 
> https://www.latinorebels.com/2019/02/17/anotherracistvideo/


MAGA!


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> MAGA!


I wonder how she asks for extra _salsa_ for her _burrito_.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I wonder how she asks for extra _salsa_ for her _burrito_.


"Hell them there is merican words, good words, the best words! What?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Have you spent time “infiltrating” them?


Don't need to, I have you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News from a real coward.


You know cowardly, you see it in the mirror at the bath house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know cowardly, you see it in the mirror at the bath house.


So, you are a homophobe as well as an anti-American racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are a homophobe as well as an anti-American racist.


You are obviously obsessed at the least and possibly a closet queer (not that there is anything wrong with that, just playing to your fears) and I am anti-your idea of a pro-Putin America. How does it feel to be a sock puppet for Kremlin concerns? Aka Putin's hand up your arse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are obviously obsessed at the least and possibly a closet queer (not that there is anything wrong with that, just playing to your fears) and I am anti-your idea of a pro-Putin America. How does it feel to be a sock puppet for Kremlin concerns? Aka Putin's hand up your arse.


Sounds like you are getting a bit emotional.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

*Yes, just what we need in America, more illegal breeders.*

*Breitbart*
*EXCLUSIVE: Leaked Photos Show U.S. Border Facility Overwhelmed by Migrants*
*https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/02/18/exclusive-leaked-photos-show-u-s-border-facility-overwhelmed-by-migrants/*
*‘The flow shows no signs of abating and it keeps increasing’*

Leaked photos reveal the extent to which U.S. border facilities are being overwhelmed by the inflow of migrants from Central America and other nations. Breitbart exclusively obtained the photos that are reminiscent of the Obama-era border surge. The images depict a Customs and Border Protection (CBP) processing, detention, and transport facility at a U.S. port-of-entry in the El Paso, Texas. According to the source of the images, the photos were taken on February 17, 2019.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Yes, just what we need in America, more illegal breeders.*
> 
> *Breitbart*
> *EXCLUSIVE: Leaked Photos Show U.S. Border Facility Overwhelmed by Migrants*
> ...


"Leaked"? Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Man Stephen Miller sure holds a grudge over that little Hispanic girl taking his lunch money!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Now t is taking a new middle school away from military kids to fund part of his statue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Starving women and children is all a wall will stop.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

"I believe Putin" - t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

"Michelle Obama is an ape in heels" lady pleads guilty to defrauding FEMA out 18 grand . . . no surprise there, nutters are criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Michelle Obama is an ape in heels" lady pleads guilty to defrauding FEMA out 18 grand . . . no surprise there, nutters are criminals.


Nice link.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice link.


Between nutters and criminality? That fact is becoming glaringly obvious. t is going to do time, it's just down to where. Federal time is easier than doing state time, he may make sure at the end that's where he goes, club fed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Between nutters and criminality? That fact is becoming glaringly obvious. t is going to do time, it's just down to where. Federal time is easier than doing state time, he may make sure at the end that's where he goes, club fed.


Calm down, rat.
Its a beautiful day.
The President just gave an inspiring speech.
God Bless the USA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

*Harris Freezes, Laughs Awkwardly When Asked About Calling Smollett Incident a ‘Modern-Day Lynching’*
*'I think the facts are unfolding'*
Share
Tweet
Email

BY: David Rutz 
February 18, 2019 4:43 pm

Sen. Kamala Harris (D., Calif.) froze and awkwardly looked around when pressed Monday on her tweet that the alleged attack on Jussie Smollett was a "modern-day lynching," before saying she needed to see all the facts.

Smollet, a gay, black actor, claimed he was the victim of a hate crime in January, saying two men beat him up in a Chicago street, poured bleach on him and placed a rope around his neck. He also said they yelled, "This is MAGA country," a reference to President Donald Trump's "Make America Great Again" campaign slogan. The story has taken a turn, with police now reportedly investigating whether Smollett orchestrated the attack himself by paying two Nigerian brothers to do it.

Democratic politicians were quick to believe Smollett's account at the time and tweet out their condemnations, including Harris and other 2020 presidential candidates. She praised the actor as "one of the kindest, most gentle human beings I know" and said "this was an attempted modern day


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Harris Freezes, Laughs Awkwardly When Asked About Calling Smollett Incident a ‘Modern-Day Lynching’*
> *'I think the facts are unfolding'*
> Share
> Tweet
> ...


She said she would let law enforcement do their job before she commented, but don't let that slow a nutter down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Calm down, rat.
> Its a beautiful day.
> The President just gave an inspiring speech.
> God Bless the USA.


The current president has a hard time speaking coherently, in full sentences and staying on topic, so I have no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The current president has a hard time speaking coherently, in full sentences and staying on topic, so I have no idea what you are referring to.


I'll give you and the other non-reader the "Cliff's Notes" version.

"No more commies"


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll give you and the other non-reader the "Cliff's Notes" version.
> 
> "No more commies"


Doesn't have the same ring as "I am not a crook".


----------



## messy (Feb 18, 2019)

How about that proven North Carolina voter fraud scandal, huh? 
Shows, again, the difference between big-mouth false claims among T and Co., vs. factual reality of who the cheaters are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll give you and the other non-reader the "Cliff's Notes" version.
> 
> "No more commies"


Problem is you have gone so far with the "no commies" that not only do you consider moderate Americans, "On both sides", to be "commies", but you condemn life long America patriots and public servants (who have put their lives on the line for this country, something neither of us has done and I for one am thankful for their service), but you also have applauded the presidents subservience to an equally menacing threat, Putin. You, and t, have sided with Putin over American interests. t owes them millions and possibly his presidency, what do you owe them? Or is it just spite?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

messy said:


> How about that proven North Carolina voter fraud scandal, huh?
> Shows, again, the difference between big-mouth false claims among T and Co., vs. factual reality of who the cheaters are.


t, and nutters in general, accuse others of what they themselves are guilty of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

messy said:


> How about that proven North Carolina voter fraud scandal, huh?
> Shows, again, the difference between big-mouth false claims among T and Co., vs. factual reality of who the cheaters are.


You have finally, officially lost it.
You think there is more voter fraud on the right than the left?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have finally, officially lost it.
> You think there is more voter fraud on the right than the left?


Do you realize what a tool/fool you look like? Don't care do ya . . . lotta work in here for what? To get laughed at!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

At least she is transparent and a fraud.


US News
*Former prosecutor Kamala Harris decries the tons of money put into mass incarceration*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you realize what a tool/fool you look like? Don't care do ya . . . lotta work in here for what? To get laughed at!


All I know is that Trump beat Hillary and you can't deal.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I know is that Trump beat Hillary and you can't deal.


And all I know is when we’re licked on facts, science or common sense, the Hillary trope and “fake news” are all we’ve got.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> And all I know is when we’re licked on facts, science or common sense, the Hillary trope and “fake news” are all we’ve got.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Revealed:  4nos secret identity -- Roger Stone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Another one bites the dust,

Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein expected to leave Justice Department in mid-March
17 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/02/18/politics/rod-rosenstein-mid-march/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwjn9urz4MbgAhUJi6wKHaoSCpcQ0PADMAV6BAgDEAs&usg=AOvVaw2RSKYNvxx9J-BRpZmYc0RL&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Ever her own father wants nothing to do with the lying bitch.


[img decoding="async" alt="ad placeholder" src="https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/plugins/TH-amp-2018/th-config/assets/imgs/logo_rs_60px.png" class="i-amphtml-fill-content i-amphtml-replaced-content" >

Kamala Harris’ Father, Unhappy About Her ‘Stereotype of a Pot-Smoking Jamaican’, Says ‘We Wish to Categorically Disassociate Ourselves From This Travesty’

Posted at 7:00 pm on February 18, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn


More fallout from Kamala Harris’ radio show interview last Monday on “The Breakfast Club.” She was widely ridiculed for saying she listened to Tupac and Snoop when she smoked pot in college, after it was discovered that neither had recorded any music until several years after she had graduated.





The latest criticism comes from her father, a Jamaican professor, who was unhappy with her joke about pot-smoking Jamaicans.

The co-host said, “They say you oppose legalizing weed.”

Harris replied, “That’s not true…And look, I joke about it – half-joking – half my family’s from Jamaica. Are you kidding me?”


Upset about his daughter’s “pursuit of identity politics,” he posted the statement below on _Jamaica Global Online_.

“My dear departed grandmothers (whose extraordinary legacy I described in a recent essay on this website), as well as my deceased parents, must be turning in their grave right now to see their family’s name, reputation and proud Jamaican identity being connected, in any way, jokingly or not with the fraudulent stereotype of a pot-smoking joy seeker and in the pursuit of identity politics. Speaking for myself and my immediate Jamaican family, we wish to categorically dissociate ourselves from this travesty.” *–*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Tennessee Man Allegedly Pulls Gun on MAGA Hat Wearer, Gets Carted Off to Jail
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/02/18/tennessee-man-allegedly-pulls-gun-maga-hat-wearer-gets-carted-off-jail/


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4021
> Tennessee Man Allegedly Pulls Gun on MAGA Hat Wearer, Gets Carted Off to Jail
> https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/02/18/tennessee-man-allegedly-pulls-gun-maga-hat-wearer-gets-carted-off-jail/


I call dibs as the first to post "2nd Amendment".


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

I only had to read the first four words to confirm what we already knew about Harris.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNBC huh?
> Really fake news.


Hey, you take the bet yet?

Where's my huli huli boi?

It's sad when the pompadour of love is the only real hombre left among you Alt-lite cucks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I know is that Trump beat Hillary and you can't deal.


You confuse disappointment with a loss to being appalled by conduct unbecoming. Your man is a total sham, he wasn't a good businessman and he is completely unfit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another one bites the dust,
> 
> Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein expected to leave Justice Department in mid-March
> 17 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/02/18/politics/rod-rosenstein-mid-march/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwjn9urz4MbgAhUJi6wKHaoSCpcQ0PADMAV6BAgDEAs&usg=AOvVaw2RSKYNvxx9J-BRpZmYc0RL&ampcf=1


Old news, he made plans to leave awhile back.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have finally, officially lost it.
> You think there is more voter fraud on the right than the left?


What I “think” has nothing to do with it. 
Just like I would be stupid to have an opinion on global warming. 
All we have are facts. Sorry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Send in the clowns? Don't bother, they're here
FEBRUARY 19, 2019
From Pelosi to Ocasio-Cortez, the Left in all its iterations is stone-cold crazy.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/send_in_the_clowns_dont_bother_theyre_here.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

That Time Jussie Smollett Called Trump Supporters ‘Clowns’ And A ‘National Disgrace’
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/18/jussie-smollett-trump-supporters&ved=2ahUKEwjDoIyX8MfgAhVDbKwKHVZiD2kQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw2pMHkBNUADhw0pV-pFU3Af&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

The Memos Went Out! Eerily Identical tweets cover the very hysterical and deeply nonexistent conservative Malia Obama wine freakouts
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brads-313037/2019/02/18/the-memos-went-out-eerily-identical-tweets-cover-the-very-hysterical-and-deeply-nonexistent-conservative-malia-obama-wine-freakouts/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiJgunG_8fgAhWpj1QKHQxjCM4QlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw0KjDU237bFfcVNS9njoBHh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Yale University Holds Event To Help Illegal Immigrants Find Jobs
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43641/yale-university-holds-event-help-illegal-hank-berrien


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> What I “think” has nothing to do with it.
> Just like I would be stupid to have an opinion on global warming.
> All we have are facts. Sorry.


https://crooksandliars.com/2019/02/whoa-nc9-hearings-include-admitted-0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> What I “think” has nothing to do with it.
> Just like I would be stupid to have an opinion on global warming.
> All we have are facts. Sorry.


So what is your opinion on global warming?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> https://crooksandliars.com/2019/02/whoa-nc9-hearings-include-admitted-0


Did she confess or has she been found guilty?
If so lock her up.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what is your opinion on global warming?


I’m not qualified to have an opinion.
Don’t ask me my opinion on gravity, either.
Science explains things to us.
If oil companies were threatened by gravity, they’d tell the idiots that it’s not a magnetic force emanating from the earth’s core (or something like that) and the idiots would “debate” the issue.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did she confess or has she been found guilty?
> If so lock her up.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Did she confess or has she been found guilty?
> If so lock her up.


Yes, she admitted to being paid to fill out absentee ballots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes, she admitted to being paid to fill out absentee ballots.


Lock her up.
Wasn't that easy?
Too bad you people won't call out your own.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> What I “think” has nothing to do with it.
> Just like I would be stupid to have an opinion on global warming.
> All we have are facts. Sorry.


Priceless.
This guy is living out a book he never read.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 19, 2019)

So, it seems some things never change.

Hey, does anyone think when Manafort and Gates gave the commie the polling date, they might have asked him to do something with it?  Or was it just light reading?

Hope everyone and their families are doing well.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Priceless.
> This guy is living out a book he never read.


If I was stupid and egotistical, I’d “read a book about it” and form an opinion.
If there were anti-gravity books, and I was stupid and egotistical, I’d form an opinion about that too.
 LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> If I was stupid and egotistical, I’d “read a book about it” and form an opinion.
> If there were anti-gravity books, and I was stupid and egotistical, I’d form an opinion about that too.
> LOL!


So, is science of 200 years ago the same science of today?


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is science of 200 years ago the same science of today?


You mean like that Isaac Newton stuff?
Again, I don’t judge science. That would make me an egotistical idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m not qualified to have an opinion.


Liar.  You’re a Fries U grads.  Besides, you can always avoid an ROA equation or just call a professional to do it for you Poultry boy.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar.  You’re a Fries U grads.  Besides, you can always avoid an ROA equation or just call a professional to do it for you Poultry boy.


Hey Chicken Iz who won’t bet.
You’re perfect proof of an egotistical idiot who doesn’t believe in experts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Chicken Iz who won’t bet.
> You’re perfect proof of an egotistical idiot who doesn’t believe in experts.


Oh I believe in experts.  But they’re not infallible.  Especially in the Finance industry.  Lots of Frienance grads out there!  What a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean like that Isaac Newton stuff?
> Again, I don’t judge science. That would make me an egotistical idiot.


So, what you are saying is all this man made global warming could be wrong.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is all this man made global warming could be wrong.


Same with gravity.
Same with earth revolving around the sun.
Maybe tobacco is healthy.
Maybe rain comes from Neptune.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is all this man made global warming could be wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Same with gravity.
> Same with earth revolving around the sun.
> Maybe tobacco is healthy.
> Maybe rain comes from Neptune.


Raining unqualified opinions.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Do you ever ask yourself why only oil companies and the uneducated don’t acknowledge man-made global warming? You should!


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Raining unqualified opinions.


Where is an opinion stated, dummy?
I’m not an egotist, I don’t have opinions on things involving scientific theory. I accept prevailing scientific knowledge about things such as gravity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Where is an opinion stated, dummy?
> I’m not an egotist, I don’t have opinions on things involving scientific theory. I accept prevailing scientific knowledge about things such as gravity.


Sure you do.
Does global warming exist?


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure you do.
> Does global warming exist?


Does gravity?
Does the earth revolve around the sun?
I don’t believe these are matters on which I am qualified to have an “opinion.” 
Are there atoms? Are there molecules?
None of these are debatable issues, even by those who study, let alone laypeople like us.
But up to you and the other idiots and dupes and egotists to pretend like it’s a matter of opinion. Of course, it isn’t.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least she is transparent and a fraud.
> 
> 
> US News
> *Former prosecutor Kamala Harris decries the tons of money put into mass incarceration*



*Kamala Harris likes pickles, even when choking.....*


*Reporter : Sen Harris what do you think of the new revelations regarding *
*the Jussie Smollett.....*

*Sen Harris; Gugh...ugh....blu*


Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4024 I only had to read the first four words to confirm what we already knew about Harris.





*" Willie Browned "..........!!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Does gravity?
> Does the earth revolve around the sun?
> I don’t believe these are matters on which I am qualified to have an “opinion.”
> Are there atoms? Are there molecules?
> ...



*" Messy " ......you are missing classes.*

*The above post of yours is an indication of failing grades two weeks in.....Sad.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Are there any honest leftists left?


*Justin Trudeau’s Top Adviser Resigns amid Corruption Scandal*
223


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are there any honest leftists left?
> 
> 
> *Justin Trudeau’s Top Adviser Resigns amid Corruption Scandal*
> 223



*NOPE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Does gravity?
> Does the earth revolve around the sun?
> I don’t believe these are matters on which I am qualified to have an “opinion.”
> Are there atoms? Are there molecules?
> ...


You sure can't be a liberal, you aren't tolerant at all.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure can't be a liberal, you aren't tolerant at all.


*He's a bottom feeding Socialist.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He's a bottom feeding Socialist.....*


He is heading that way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure can't be a liberal, you aren't tolerant at all.


Although you are attempting, once again, to twist messy's words . . . it is true tolerance is a liberal trait that those that believe t don't have and can't fathom.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although you are attempting, once again, to twist messy's words . . . it is true tolerance is a liberal trait that those that believe t don't have and can't fathom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


More agreement, progress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although you are attempting, once again, to twist messy's words . . . it is true tolerance is a liberal trait that those that believe t don't have and can't fathom.


Urineidiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Urineidiot.


Poor thing, just like your master t, you get all upset when confronted by and told the meaning of your own words.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure can't be a liberal, you aren't tolerant at all.


OK I’m not a liberal then.
No equal rights for ignorant and egotistical idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

*Trump global campaign to decriminalize homosexuality...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor thing, just like your master t, you get all upset when confronted by and told the meaning of your own words.


Upset? Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> OK I’m not a liberal then.
> No equal rights for ignorant and egotistical idiots.


See what I mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Race to the bottom,
*Warren Unveils Child Care Funded by Wealth Tax...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More agreement, progress.


More delusional blather....typical.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you ever ask yourself why only oil companies and the uneducated don’t acknowledge man-made global warming? You should!


Oil companies are backing away from denial positions now that their lawyers and insurers have laid out the potential cost of misleading stock buyers.  Some also realize there is money to be made from producing and selling renewable energy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

*'EMPIRE' strikes back, cutting Jussie Smollett's scenes...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Oil companies are backing away from denial positions now that their lawyers and insurers have laid out the potential cost of misleading stock buyers.  Some also realize there is money to be made from producing and selling renewable energy.


If I didn't know you better, you almost sound like you know what you're talking about. You know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

*Schultz digs in, slams 'radical left'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

'HORRIBLE LAPSE IN JUDGMENT'
*McCabe slams Loretta Lynch in new book, says Clinton probe should have gone to special counsel*


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If I didn't know you better, you almost sound like you know what you're talking about. You know?


I forgot a line --

Some of the sheep that were led astray by previous denial politics don't even realize they have been left out there all alone.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although you are attempting, once again, to twist messy's words . . . it is true tolerance is a liberal trait that those that believe t don't have and can't fathom.


*You can still sign up for night school to address the above problem you constantly*
*display regarding basic sentence structure/spelling.........*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You can still sign up for night school to address the above problem you constantly*
> *display regarding basic sentence structure/spelling.........*


Hear hear.  Proper sentence structure requires a space before the use of an exclamation point. While the use of endless periods at the end of a “so called” sentence is very more proper ........ !!!! ............


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I forgot a line --
> 
> Some of the sheep that were led astray by previous denial politics don't even realize they have been left out there all alone.


*We can all hear your cries from afar in the high grass of Socialism.....*

*There are approximately 11 plus herders heading your way to lead you*
*and your kind over the beautiful Venezuelan style painted cliffs .....*
*No nets will be provided.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Hear hear.  Proper sentence structure requires a space before the use of an exclamation point. While the use of endless periods at the end of a “so called” sentence is very more proper ........ !!!! ............


*My rules.....You're wrong...now go read some writings in abstract.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *My rules.....You're wrong...now go read some writings in abstract.*


*WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION NUMBNUTS ?? .....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION NUMBNUTS ?? .....*



*You're a disgrace to the movie you borrowed that quote from......*




*




*


*PS:   Ain't it a bitch you picked a fight many moons ago and yur still gettin an ass whoopin.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

*Covington student sues WASH POST for $250,000,000...*

*'Ignored basic journalist standards'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Parents should be shot for raising a bunch like this.

*Jussie Smollet Siblings Blame The Media: ‘Make The Victim Look Like He’s The Criminal’*
*"This is the media, the irresponsible media" *





Robin Marchant / Contributor / Getty Images






By  Paul Bois 
 @paulbois39 
February 19, 2019
53.4k views
As the alleged hate crime against "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett continues to implode, with more and more evidence indicating he hired Nigerian actors to stage a hoax crime, CNN reports that the actor's siblings are playing denial games by blaming the media for the sudden change of events







Writing on their Instagram, Smollett's sister, Jurnee Smollett-Bell, and his brother, Jocqui Smollett, shared quotes from Malcolm X warning that the media has the power to make the innocent look guilty.

"This is the media, the irresponsible media," the post said. "It will make the criminal look like he's the victim and make the victim look like he's the criminal. If you aren't careful, the media will have you hating the people who are being oppressed and loving the people who are doing the oppressing."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

*Feds probing whether Smollett played a role in sending threatening letter he received*

The FBI and the US Postal Inspection Service are currently investigating whether Jussie Smollett played a role in sending a threatening letter addressed to him at “Empire’s” Chicago studio prior to the alleged attack, two federal officials confirm to ABC News.

The accusation, made by the two brothers who were persons of interest, has not been confirmed.

The letter, which was sent Jan. 22, is currently in the FBI crime lab for analysis, one of the sources said.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Parents should be shot for raising a bunch like this.
> 
> *Jussie Smollet Siblings Blame The Media: ‘Make The Victim Look Like He’s The Criminal’*
> *"This is the media, the irresponsible media" *
> ...












*Ain't that a BITCH Jussie Smollett......*

*You got caught and now you're going to blame your " Willing " messenger....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'HORRIBLE LAPSE IN JUDGMENT'
> *McCabe slams Loretta Lynch in new book, says Clinton probe should have gone to special counsel*


So, he's right when you like what he says, but wrong when you don't? Cherry pick much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, he's right when you like what he says, but wrong when you don't? Cherry pick much?


Just enlightening you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, he's right when you like what he says, but wrong when you don't? Cherry pick much?



*Damn Rodent.....why must you bring such self inflicted pain to yourself....*

*You really need to do research.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just enlightening you.


That you are a hypocrite? We all knew that already.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Gee, another crook in t's Cabinet.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/19/politics/wilbur-ross-financial-disclosure/index.html

But I repeat myself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Gee, another crook in t's Cabinet.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/19/politics/wilbur-ross-financial-disclosure/index.html
> 
> But I repeat myself.


The help wanted ad for the t admin read: "Like to do crime? Wanna do some more?"


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you are a hypocrite? We all knew that already.



*Poor Poor Rodent.......*


*




*

*You just don't learn......*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Damn Rodent.....why must you bring such self inflicted pain to yourself....*
> 
> *You really need to do research.*


This idiot seems unhinged.  Is this a pattern for him?  If bad Trump news came out today, it would make sense.  Idiot MAGA people tend to explode when their baby man is getting cornered.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Gee, another crook in t's Cabinet.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/19/politics/wilbur-ross-financial-disclosure/index.html
> 
> But I repeat myself.



*You cite the .....*

*Criminal*
*News*
*Network*

*Both you and they have a lock on LYING !*

*Ya Thief.*


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The help wanted ad for the t admin read: "Like to do crime? Wanna do some more?"


Haven't the sleazeballs figured out yet that taking a public political job like that means that every i they left undotted in their past will be found out?  Or maybe they think that as long as t is getting away with it, they should try too.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> This idiot seems unhinged.  Is this a pattern for him?  If bad Trump news came out today, it would make sense.  Idiot MAGA people tend to explode when their baby man is getting cornered.



*Comfort food and the Liberal Lies won't seem so bad Mr....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Haven't the sleazeballs figured out yet that taking a public political job like that means that every i they left undotted in their past will be found out?  Or maybe they think that as long as t is getting away with it, they should try too.


*You really should look in your own " Liberal " closet.....

Starting with the two aged Criminals... Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Comfort food and the Liberal Lies won't seem so bad Mr....*


He started all these one post threads with bat shit crazy rants.  He’s as phony a Trump sycophant as.  Well he’s bat shit crazy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> He started all these one post threads with bat shit crazy rants.  He’s as phony a Trump sycophant as.  Well he’s bat shit crazy.



*Dumb.....*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


You are clearly a fake conservative.  You and the other Trump defenders are just racist traitors and I am including all of the gutter trash faux conservatives on this thread.  I would love to be face to face with you cowards.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Surprised they didn't shoot the little bastard.
> 
> *Mother Upset After Son Kicked Out of Class Over Pledge of Allegiance*
> By Stephanie Claytor Polk County
> ...


@Sheriff Joe you are a racist prick and I promise if I ever meet you the little bastard will be you while I am stomping you into the ground.  And if you think that I am fucking joking PM so that we can discuss it with my fists.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Colin Kaepernick Successfully Shakes Down the NFL*
> By Christopher Paslay
> On Friday, the NFL officially capitulated to washed up quarterback Colin Kaepernick and his social justice Gestapo, agreeing to settle Kaepernick's alleged "collusion" case under confidential terms.
> 
> ...


You must have the smallest pinky dick in the world.  Have your wife call me if she needs some sausage from a real man.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe you are a racist prick and I promise if I ever meet you the little bastard will be you while I am stomping you into the ground.  And if you think that I am fucking joking PM so that we can discuss it with my fists.


Hey Joe I guess your words have consequences. 
You guys are all chicken though. Won’t bet to back up claims and won’t face make a play. It’s like the Klan and their hoods at night, so nobody knows who they are.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good thing trump rescued that washed up qb.


You are one to talk.  You have zero athletic ability in your bloodline, a small penis and you clearly don’t do that well for yourself.  How much credit card debt are you in @Sheriff Joe ?  Someone as racist and dumb as you clearly has financial problems.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joe I guess your words have consequences.
> You guys are all chicken though. Won’t bet to back up claims and won’t face make a play. It’s like the Klan and their hoods at night, so nobody knows who they are.


He will hide like all racist cowards do. PM me Joe you pu$$y.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> If I was stupid and egotistical, I’d “read a book about it” and form an opinion.
> If there were anti-gravity books, and I was stupid and egotistical, I’d form an opinion about that too.
> LOL!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joe I guess your words have consequences.
> You guys are all chicken though. Won’t bet to back up claims and won’t face make a play. It’s like the Klan and their hoods at night, so nobody knows who they are.


Urine idiot.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are one to talk.  You have zero athletic ability in your bloodline, a small penis and you clearly don’t do that well for yourself.  How much credit card debt are you in @Sheriff Joe ?  Someone as racist and dumb as you clearly has financial problems.


Speaking of small Johnsons.  Check out the size of Trump’s junk in this thread picture.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 19, 2019)

That kid could have been my son.  And if it was that story would have gone much differently I can promise you that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> He will hide like all racist cowards do. PM me Joe you pu$$y.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are one to talk.  You have zero athletic ability in your bloodline, a small penis and you clearly don’t do that well for yourself.  How much credit card debt are you in @Sheriff Joe ?  Someone as racist and dumb as you clearly has financial problems.


What’s up with this?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You can still sign up for night school to address the above problem you constantly*
> *display regarding basic sentence structure/spelling.........*


Aren’t you the blowhard that started a thread misspelling Ginsberg’s name?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are clearly a fake conservative.  You and the other Trump defenders are just racist traitors and I am including all of the gutter trash faux conservatives on this thread.  I would love to be face to face with you cowards.


#MAGA
I love you too, you big stud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe you are a racist prick and I promise if I ever meet you the little bastard will be you while I am stomping you into the ground.  And if you think that I am fucking joking PM so that we can discuss it with my fists.


What triggered you this time?
What is racist about my post?
You are just a bit emotional, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joe I guess your words have consequences.
> You guys are all chicken though. Won’t bet to back up claims and won’t face make a play. It’s like the Klan and their hoods at night, so nobody knows who they are.


You are one to talk.
MAP goes nuts a couple of times a year, he will sober up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You must have the smallest pinky dick in the world.  Have your wife call me if she needs some sausage from a real man.


Are you a real man? Could have fooled me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are one to talk.  You have zero athletic ability in your bloodline, a small penis and you clearly don’t do that well for yourself.  How much credit card debt are you in @Sheriff Joe ?  Someone as racist and dumb as you clearly has financial problems.


Kapernick is a pathetic loser, just like you.
Victimitis, go have that checked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You must have the smallest pinky dick in the world.  Have your wife call me if she needs some sausage from a real man.


Next time you kiss your wife think of me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are one to talk.  You have zero athletic ability in your bloodline, a small penis and you clearly don’t do that well for yourself.  How much credit card debt are you in @Sheriff Joe ?  Someone as racist and dumb as you clearly has financial problems.


Maybe, but my kids stand up for our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joe I guess your words have consequences.
> You guys are all chicken though. Won’t bet to back up claims and won’t face make a play. It’s like the Klan and their hoods at night, so nobody knows who they are.


How did that coffee meet up go with multi?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Trump Takes Back $1 Billion from California
Gavin Newsom Complains: ‘Political Retribution’
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/19/gavin-newsom-trump-takes-back-nearly-1-billion-from-california-after-high-speed-rail-canceled/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

POTENTIALLY HALF A MILLION ILLEGAL ALIENS PROJECTED TO ENTER U.S. THIS YEAR
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/19/potentially-half-a-million-illegal-aliens-projected-to-enter-u-s-this-year/


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

POTENTIALLY HALF A MILLION SHERIFF JOE POSTS PROJECTED TO ENTER SOCALSOCCER OFF TOPIC THREAD THIS YEAR
https://www.dimwit.com/politics/2019/02/19/potentially-half-a-million-ridiculous-posts-projected-to-enter-here-this-year/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> POTENTIALLY HALF A MILLION SHERIFF JOE POSTS PROJECTED TO ENTER SOCALSOCCER OFF TOPIC THREAD THIS YEAR
> https://www.dimwit.com/politics/2019/02/19/potentially-half-a-million-ridiculous-posts-projected-to-enter-here-this-year/


Fries U!  What a deal


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> POTENTIALLY HALF A MILLION SHERIFF JOE POSTS PROJECTED TO ENTER SOCALSOCCER OFF TOPIC THREAD THIS YEAR
> https://www.dimwit.com/politics/2019/02/19/potentially-half-a-million-ridiculous-posts-projected-to-enter-here-this-year/


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Way to go racist!  Under the radar.  Well played.  No one will catch the hidden message in plain sight.

Damn you thought. You had 4 minutes to delete it.  Then it’s reposted to prevent your attempted Roger Stoning it.  At least you don’t face jail on Thursday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> POTENTIALLY HALF A MILLION SHERIFF JOE POSTS PROJECTED TO ENTER SOCALSOCCER OFF TOPIC THREAD THIS YEAR
> https://www.dimwit.com/politics/2019/02/19/potentially-half-a-million-ridiculous-posts-projected-to-enter-here-this-year/


What would you people do without me?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you people do without me?


Discuss policy positions.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you people do without me?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Discuss policy positions.


Sorry sheriff buddy.  He’s got you there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

"But illegals don't commit as much crime as American citizens"

ILLEGAL ALIEN ACCUSED OF REPEATEDLY RAPING 15-YEAR-OLD GIRL IN KENTUCKY
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/19/illegal-alien-accused-of-repeatedly-raping-15-year-old-girl-in-kentucky/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Who gives a shit?

KIRSTEN GILLIBRAND: BORDER WALL CUTS ‘INDIGENOUS PEOPLE’ OFF FROM AMERICA
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/19/kirsten-gillibrand-border-wall-cuts-indigenous-people-off-from-america/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

HAYWARD: IF SMOLLETT ISN’T CHARGED WITH A HATE CRIME, NO ONE SHOULD BE
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/19/kirsten-gillibrand-border-wall-cuts-indigenous-people-off-from-america/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Face to the bottom.

Kamala Harris: 'Goodbye Columbus' (Day)
FEBRUARY 20, 2019
A nation’s collective identity is rooted in a sense of shared history. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/kamala_harris_goodbye_columbus.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Lock his ass up.

Federal grand jury reportedly already convened, issued multiple subpoenas on Jussie Smollett fake mail threat sent to Fox 1/18/19
FEBRUARY 19, 2019
Jussie's problems just got multiplied severalfold.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/federal_grand_jury_reportedly_already_convened_issued_multiple_subpoenas_on_jussie_smollett_fake_mail_threat_sent_to_fox_11819.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

I know you people want one.
 
https://www.trumpstore.com/collections/headwear-hats


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lock his ass up.
> 
> Federal grand jury reportedly already convened, issued multiple subpoenas on Jussie Smollett fake mail threat sent to Fox 1/18/19
> FEBRUARY 19, 2019
> ...


Jeez Joe, we need to maintain our consistency on all things racist and trumpian. Grand juries issuing subpoenas are fake news and treasonous, not examples of prosecutorial administration.

Sorry for using big words.  Go MAGA!


----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you people want one.
> View attachment 4029
> https://www.trumpstore.com/collections/headwear-hats


Do you think he will go with "the American dream is dead " as one of his campaign themes again, so the losers will keep voting for him?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think he will go with "the American dream is dead " as one of his campaign themes again, so the losers will keep voting for him?


You libtards can’t handle the Trump.  Brave veteran of his own “Vietnam”.  Show some respect.  Thank him for his service.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

GREAT AGAIN MAKE SUMMITS


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think he will go with "the American dream is dead " as one of his campaign themes again, so the losers will keep voting for him?


What do the "winners" think?
Should the Democrats go full blown socialist?
Perhaps run a winner like Hillary again?
When will Trump go to prison?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*BREAKING NEWS ......*
*Trump NOT Implicated in Crimes Says Leading Trump Legal Scholar*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think he will go with "the American dream is dead " as one of his campaign themes again, so the losers will keep voting for him?


I didn't realize trump winning would wound you people so, you people better find someone and soon.
Crazy Joe and crazy Bernie is the best you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *BREAKING NEWS ......*
> *Trump NOT Implicated in Crimes Says Leading Trump Legal Scholar*
> View attachment 4031


Is this the one? Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4030 GREAT AGAIN MAKE SUMMITS


Gotta give the man credit for trying.
Much better than Obama, don't you think?
Iran and Russia really miss that POS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Oy Vey,
This dude's toast.






*L.A. City Attorney: Smollett Convicted in 2007 of Giving False Info to Police*
Sister Toldjah


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta give the man credit for trying.
> Much better than Obama, don't you think?
> Iran and Russia really miss that POS.


You can't even let yourself see reality can you? You've been fed a narrative by those that would manipulate you and you take it at face value, no questions asked. You are the worst of America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Way to go racist!  Under the radar.  Well played.  No one will catch the hidden message in plain sight.
> 
> Damn you thought. You had 4 minutes to delete it.  Then it’s reposted to prevent your attempted Roger Stoning it.  At least you don’t face jail on Thursday.


Nope.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't even let yourself see reality can you? You've been fed a narrative by those that would manipulate you and you take it at face value, no questions asked. You are the worst of America.


Does the messy one know you speak for him?
No ones talking to you. Shut the fuck up, you ignorant piece of shit...
If I want something projected, parroted, a union talking point or the thoughts of a pseudo intellectual I'll let you know.
Run along now ya dick wad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oy Vey,
> This dude's toast.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think this has anything to do with his racist attempt to smear good Americans.
I gave false info to cops when I was young and dumb.
That being said,
what this guy did is so despicable, it defies explanation.
What if a couple guys just happened to be in the area, and they just happened to be white?
Who do you think the msm would have railroaded?
Do you think "Jussie" gives a shit?
How much violence could this narcissistic hoax have caused?
Racist, sociopathic, douchebag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does the messy one know you speak for him?
> No ones talking to you. Shut the fuck up, you ignorant piece of shit...
> If I want something projected, parroted, a union talking point or the thoughts of a pseudo intellectual I'll let you know.
> Run along now ya dick wad.


Squeal little piggy squeal! LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think this has anything to do with his racist attempt to smear good Americans.
> I gave false info to cops when I was young and dumb.
> That being said,
> what this guy did is so despicable, it defies explanation.
> ...


I think you are getting waaay too deep on this. You seem to be throwing all your angst into this one guy, save some for the rest of the world that is so, so against you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think you are getting waaay too deep on this. You seem to be throwing all your angst into this one guy, save some for the rest of the world that is so, so against you.


https://t.co/b9buQ3otEU
Read this, dipshit.
Im not the guy who is ranting about how "racist Trumpers" are against me and threatening people on a soccer forum.
Im not the guy making shit up to try and create some kind of race war in Chicago.
Im not framing some kid in a video so he looks like a racist, and slandering him like the entire left wing media did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/b9buQ3otEU


Is that from your master?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/b9buQ3otEU
> Read this, dipshit.
> Im not the guy who is ranting about how "racist Trumpers" are against me and threatening people on a soccer forum.
> Im not the guy making shit up to try and create some kind of race war in Chicago.
> Im not framing some kid in a video so he looks like a racist, and slandering him like the entire left wing media did.


Your just the racist that referred to Jussie Smollett as a “boy”.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Your just the racist that referred to Jussie Smollett as a “boy”.


He sure as hell aint a man.
He's like you.
A coward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/b9buQ3otEU
> Read this, dipshit.
> Im not the guy who is ranting about how "racist Trumpers" are against me and threatening people on a soccer forum.
> Im not the guy making shit up to try and create some kind of race war in Chicago.
> Im not framing some kid in a video so he looks like a racist, and slandering him like the entire left wing media did.


So this incident is your lightening rod.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/b9buQ3otEU
> Read this, dipshit.
> Im not the guy who is ranting about how "racist Trumpers" are against me and threatening people on a soccer forum.
> Im not the guy making shit up to try and create some kind of race war in Chicago.
> Im not framing some kid in a video so he looks like a racist, and slandering him like the entire left wing media did.


Nice list of grievances. Lots to cover there, let's start with who is "threatening" who "on a soccer forum"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He sure as hell aint a man.
> He's like you.
> A coward.


You know people always seem to be more sensitive about subjects that hit close to home. Maybe there's an issue here you need to confront?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*James Clapper: Mueller Report Might Be ‘Anti-Climactic’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*Morning Joe Galaxy Brain: ‘The Deep State Elected Donald Trump’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*McCabe: "I think it's possible" Trump is a Russian asset*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

CNN: MUELLER REPORT NEXT WEEK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Can you imagine what will happen if they find nothing?

*Former DNI James Clapper Sets the Stage for “Anti-Climactic” Mueller Report; Noticeably Softens His Rhetoric*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN: MUELLER REPORT NEXT WEEK


The Republicans have asked a favor from their fellow Republican, Mueller, to release the report in full before the 2020 campaign gears up in full so the can select a candidate to replace t asap (they don't want Pence).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Republicans have asked a favor from their fellow Republican, Mueller, to release the report in full before the 2020 campaign gears up in full so the can select a candidate to replace t asap (they don't want Pence).


Maybe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey, whatever happened to all the crooks and deviants in Virginia?
Racists, baby killers and rapists and they are still in office?
They must be democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Build that wall.

Half-Ton of Meth Seized at South Texas Border Checkpoint


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*Mo Brooks Backs Food Stamp Requirements: Wrong to Let ‘Slackers’ Live Off Taxpayers*
280


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Don't need to, just give t or one of his supporters a microphone. This guy is getting more publicity than he could have ever hoped for . . . at least amongst you fools, does anyone else care? Publicity stunt gone afoul.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build that wall.
> 
> Half-Ton of Meth Seized at South Texas Border Checkpoint


How would the wall have helped? Are you really that dumb or just playing it up so the other dummies like you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Remember, even the Berlin Wall had ports of entry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How would the wall have helped? Are you really that dumb or just playing it up so the other dummies like you?


Yes, I am talking to you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I am talking to you.


So tell me how the wall would have helped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

*Census: Highest immigrant population in 100 years, over half Latinos...** 






*
*As families arrive en-masse border agents offer snacks and medical checks...*

*Border wall construction begins in San Diego...** 

Bracing in Rio Grande Valley...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So tell me how the wall would have helped.


Can't hurt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't hurt.


That money could be well spent where it is actually needed not on a vanity project. Can't we just build one of these?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That money could be well spent where it is actually needed not on a vanity project. Can't we just build one of these?


That's exactly what t and his minions want, except a couple of thousand miles wider.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't hurt.


Waste of money and manpower doesn't "hurt"?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine what will happen if they find nothing?
> 
> *Former DNI James Clapper Sets the Stage for “Anti-Climactic” Mueller Report; Noticeably Softens His Rhetoric*
> Elizabeth Vaughn


You mean nothing more than has been released (or leaked) already?


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are clearly a fake conservative.  You and the other Trump defenders are just racist traitors and I am including all of the gutter trash faux conservatives on this thread.  I would love to be face to face with you cowards.


*Cowards .....Nah.*

*Americans EXPOSING THE DEMOCRATS LIES......Yep !*

*Are YOU seriously BUTT HURT due to the TRUTH, it appears so !!!!*


*PS: You would be well advised to Stop asking for a personal intervention.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4028
> What’s up with this?


*Why do you look at it repeatedly......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> You mean nothing more than has been released (or leaked) already?



*No.*

*You mean the Lies from the " Dirty Cop " and his " Pet " Andrew Weissmann.......*

*You know all about " Lies "....don't you Spola.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Cowards .....Nah.*
> 
> *Americans EXPOSING THE DEMOCRATS LIES......Yep !*
> 
> ...


What lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> You mean nothing more than has been released (or leaked) already?


And that offense is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And that offense is?


You are in denial.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

As the Mueller report comes out as t is abroad will he simply tell the pilot to fly him to Moscow?


----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't realize trump winning would wound you people so, you people better find someone and soon.
> Crazy Joe and crazy Bernie is the best you got?


“The American Dream is dead,” says Trump.
He knew the losers would respond if he blamed Blacks and immigrants. It works!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> “The American Dream is dead,” says Trump.
> He knew the losers would respond if he blamed Blacks and immigrants. It works!


I blame libs like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are in denial.


Just asking, what is it that will take Trump down?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And that offense is?


His self-confessed obstruction of justice is sufficient to complete the offense.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the Mueller report comes out as t is abroad will he simply tell the pilot to fly him to Moscow?


Isn't he planning to be in Hanoi soon anyway?

Remember "my personal Vietnam"?


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lies?



*My.... o..... my......you are one lost little Liberal Sheep/Rat.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> His self-confessed obstruction of justice is sufficient to complete the offense.



*Wait for it.....*











*Spola.....YOU are a LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the Mueller report comes out as t is abroad will he simply tell the pilot to fly him to Moscow?



*Just plain stupid you are....*


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

This case is sure to end up in the Supreme Court on First Amendment grounds --

https://www.richmond.com/news/plus/judge-orders-era-activist-who-exposed-breast-outside-capitol-held/article_d8557a15-1b78-517d-8763-40881a55d14a.html?fbclid=IwAR39oZtFzf-1yL3NbuLbdDxVnIg2TafddVefeM1NT75phVjE0mMYYfDxBOg

I wonder what position Justices k and Uncle Thomas will take (no pun intended).

Irony - the Virginia State Seal (and part of the State Flag) which is on display in every Virginia courtroom --


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> This case is sure to end up in the Supreme Court on First Amendment grounds --
> 
> https://www.richmond.com/news/plus/judge-orders-era-activist-who-exposed-breast-outside-capitol-held/article_d8557a15-1b78-517d-8763-40881a55d14a.html?fbclid=IwAR39oZtFzf-1yL3NbuLbdDxVnIg2TafddVefeM1NT75phVjE0mMYYfDxBOg
> 
> ...



*Your Party*
*Your Past*
*Your Present*
*You're a Racist*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> His self-confessed obstruction of justice is sufficient to complete the offense.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Who has done more for the black community?
The community organizer or Mr President, The Donald Trump?
Professor: MAGA Hats Will Someday Be Viewed the Same Way as KKK Hoods


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Politics & Policy
* Blacks Mainly Backslide under Obama *
*By* *Deroy Murdock*

  About Deroy Murdock  
March 24, 2016 4:57 PM

[URL='https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nationalreview.com%2F2016%2F03%2Fblack-americans-barack-obama-going-backwards-under-president-obama%2F']

 
 
 






(Saul Loeb/AFP/Getty)

With President Obama’s gas tank now less than an eighth full, it’s amazing where he has taken black Americans. Mainly, it’s been a long ride in reverse.

Even liberal black broadcaster Tavis Smiley has criticized Obama for this. As Smiley told _HuffPost Live_’s Alyona Minkovski, “Sadly — and it pains me to say this — over the last decade, black folk, in the era of Obama, have lost ground in every major economic category.”

The World According to O

‐ The seasonally adjusted labor-force-participation rate for black teenagers also sagged from 29.6 percent to 28.8 percent — down 2.7 percent.

‐ During Obama’s tenure, the percentage of black Americans struggling below the poverty line has advanced, according to the most recent Census Bureau data, from 25.8 in 2009 to 26.2 in 2014 — up 1.6 percent.

‐ Real median income among black households during those years, according to the Census Bureau, sank from $35,954 to $35,398 — down 1.5 percent.

*RELATED: Obama’s Legacy Is Already Collapsing*

‐ The number of black food-stamp participants exploded across that time frame from 7,393,000 to 11,699,000, the U.S. Department of Agriculture reports — up 58.2 percent.

‐ Also, from Obama’s oath of office through the fourth quarter of 2015, the percentage of black Americans who own homes foundered from 46.1 percent to 41.9 percent, according to the Census — down 9.1 percent.


With 2015 GDP growth at just 2.4 percent, Price added: “It is disappointing that the president continues championing this economic record — [fourth quarter 2015] growth at less than 1 percent and, according to the Congressional Budget Office, an average growth rate of just over 2 percent in the coming decade, if we keep the same policies in place. That is a full percentage point below the historical average.”

*RELATED: When Will Obama Stop Blaming Republicans for His Failures?*

Prominent Democrats share Price’s concerns.

As he unveiled the 2015 _State of Black America_ report, Urban League president Marc Morial complained that “Black America remains in a recession and remains in crisis when it comes to jobs and the economy.” He continued: “Black unemployment is twice that of white unemployment. Wages are stagnant. Many people who are working are simply not earning what they need or should earn to make ends meet.”

The Urban League’s National Equality Index found black Americans going backwards economically, from 57.4 percent equality with whites in 2009 to 55.8 percent in 2015 — down 2.8 percent.





For her part, Democrat front-runner Hillary Clinton seemed to attack Obama’s record of stagnation when she told NBC News that most Americans are concerned about “what we’re going to do to get the economy going.”

In his most recent State of the Union address, Obama said, “Anyone claiming that America’s economy is in decline is peddling fiction.” Americans — black, white, and otherwise — should feel deeply betrayed after seven years on Obama’s nonfiction Road to Nowhere.




[/URL]


----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do the "winners" think?
> Should the Democrats go full blown socialist?
> Perhaps run a winner like Hillary again?
> When will Trump go to prison?


Trump is going to prison? Really? Do tell!
Also, what does “full blown socialist” mean?
What is half a socialist? You mean like Medicare and Social Security and free public education? Is that what you mean?
I don’t expect answers...you righties are all chicken shits. And really dumb. 
You all need a history class.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> His self-confessed obstruction of justice is sufficient to complete the offense.


Shuuuuuuush....

These boobs think Mueller clears him of impeachable offenses.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> His self-confessed obstruction of justice is sufficient to complete the offense.


Be sure not to bring up the SDNY AG office.  There’s nothing to see happening there on impeachment front.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Once again you, like t, object to being held accountable for your own words.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is going to prison? Really? Do tell!
> Also, what does “full blown socialist” mean?
> What is half a socialist? You mean like Medicare and Social Security and free public education? Is that what you mean?
> I don’t expect answers...you righties are all chicken shits. And really dumb.
> You all need a history class.


*Yur a confirmed Idiot. And a " Messy " one at that.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again you, like t, object to being held accountable for your own words.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Dutch historian goes to Davos to criticize behavior of the global elite, especially for avoiding paying taxes.  Tucker Carlson interviews him for Fox News but then tries to bury the interview after historian calls him a hypocrite and a millionaire funded by billionaires.

Video of the interview is embedded here --

https://twitter.com/nowthisnews/status/1098282209834950657?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1098283273120350211&ref_url=https://www.huffpost.com/entry/tucker-carlson-interview-rutger-bregman_n_5c6d9f66e4b0e37a1ed431d1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Muslim Banned.

Donald Trump: Islamic State Bride Not Allowed Back to the United States


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Make Cleveland Great Again.

Home Depot Hiring 1,350 Employees in Cleveland


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Isn't he planning to be in Hanoi soon anyway?
> 
> Remember "my personal Vietnam"?


VD.  Does the military still award combat vets this honored service medal?

Me think they do long time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

_*I am sure he will get all the help he needs behind bars.*

Cook County Grand Jury Has Convened_


‘Empire’ actor Jussie Smollett is now a “suspect in a criminal investigation” for allegedly “filing a false police report,” a Chicago Police Department spokesperson said Wednesday.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> VD.  Does the military still award combat vets this honored service medal?
> 
> Me think they do long time.


I never heard of that one, but in the old days failing a VD test did not make one ineligible for a Good Conduct Medal.  However, one could be court-martialed for not reporting for treatment, and therefore "damaging government property".  Treatment was free and anyone who wanted one could get a free blood test on the way home, no questions asked.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I never heard of that one, but in the old days failing a VD test did not make one ineligible for a Good Conduct Medal.  However, one could be court-martialed for not reporting for treatment, and therefore "damaging government property".  Treatment was free and anyone who wanted one could get a free blood test on the way home, no questions asked.



*Spola Spola......were you one of the " Guys " who left squeeze imprints on the urinal*
*plumbing while urinating......oooooooooo that musta hurt !*


----------



## Friesland (Feb 20, 2019)

Somebody wanna go check Racist Sterno Joe's box? Make sure he's not in the hoosegow.

https://www.npr.org/2019/02/20/696470366/arrested-coast-guard-officer-planned-mass-terrorist-attack-on-a-scale-rarely-see?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Oh, and anyone seen my huli huli boi? I want some fancy economicalish jeaneousityiness advice. Is the SUV I just bought for cash an asset or is it positive cash flow? My accountant wants to know...


----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Somebody wanna go check Racist Sterno Joe's box? Make sure he's not in the hoosegow.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/02/20/696470366/arrested-coast-guard-officer-planned-mass-terrorist-attack-on-a-scale-rarely-see?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Oh, and anyone seen my huli huli boi? I want some fancy economicalish jeaneousityiness advice. Is the SUV I just bought for cash an asset or is it positive cash flow? My accountant wants to know...


“If you’re rich enough to own a Jeep outright, then you must be renting it out...therefore it’s an asset.” —Chicken Iz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Spola Spola......were you one of the " Guys " who left squeeze imprints on the urinal*
> *plumbing while urinating......oooooooooo that musta hurt !*


Nah, you gotta have sex first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Somebody wanna go check Racist Sterno Joe's box? Make sure he's not in the hoosegow.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/02/20/696470366/arrested-coast-guard-officer-planned-mass-terrorist-attack-on-a-scale-rarely-see?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Oh, and anyone seen my huli huli boi? I want some fancy economicalish jeaneousityiness advice. Is the SUV I just bought for cash an asset or is it positive cash flow? My accountant wants to know...


He ain't got nothing on me. I shoot that many rounds in a few hours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Smollett indictment has Dems suddenly supporting 'presumption of innocence'
FEBRUARY 21, 2019
Wednesday was a bad day for Jussie Smollett.  A grand jury handed down an indictment , and he is now charged two felonies — filing a false police repo...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/smollett_indictment_has_dems_suddenly_supporting_presumption_of_innocence.html


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is going to prison? Really? Do tell!
> Also, what does “full blown socialist” mean?
> What is half a socialist? You mean like Medicare and Social Security and free public education? Is that what you mean?
> I don’t expect answers...you righties are all chicken shits. And really dumb.
> You all need a history class.


What a surprise, angry chicken shit Lion couldn't answer me. You're all the same!


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

https://a.msn.com/r/2/BBTJRf2?m=en-us&ocid=News

I read this, from the commie Associated Press, and I again realize how smart Trump is.
He knows his supporters are  idiots who will believe anything he says, especially it blames outsiders for the fact that they're losers.
So he lies to get support and they believe him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Media
*ALL fiction! We knew Obamacare sucked but WHOA NELLY new report shows CBO really made sure it screwed the pooch


messy said:



https://a.msn.com/r/2/BBTJRf2?m=en-us&ocid=News

I read this, from the commie Associated Press, and I again realize how smart Trump is.
He knows his supporters are  idiots who will believe anything he says, especially it blames outsiders for the fact that they're losers.
So he lies to get support and they believe him.
		
Click to expand...

Have you heard comey's acquittal of HRC?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> What a surprise, angry chicken shit Lion couldn't answer me. You're all the same!


What does "I don't expect answers" mean to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

How is that unchecked muslim immigration going?

5 German Cities See Stabbing Attacks On Same Day…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*A Picture Is Worth A thousand Lies.*


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does "I don't expect answers" mean to you?


When I ask simple questions and you chickens can’t answer any of them. All the time.
Because the answers, when you do know them, embarrass you.
It’s awesome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*WATCH: CNN's Lemon Panics That Trump, Fox News Going To Pounce On Smollett Story*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> When I ask questions and you chickens can’t answer any of them. All the time.
> It’s awesome.


That's a lie.


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a lie.


So let me repeat, below,  a couple of simple questions I asked you a few minutes ago which you can’t answer other than to call me “liar” for telling you that you can’t answer.
And of course I asked Lion some simple questions in response to his “socialist” comment and he chickened out too.
You’re all chicken shits. That’s why Chicken Iz wouldn’t take my bet and you losers can’t answer my questions. It’s awesome!

Which reminds me, when was America great? Haven't I asked you that before and, as one of the resident chickens here, you couldn't answer, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Whoa Nellie! Bruce Ohr Passed on a Third Trump Dossier From His Wife to the FBI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> So let me repeat, below,  a couple of simple questions I asked you a few minutes ago which you can’t answer other than to call me “liar” for telling you that you can’t answer.
> And of course I asked Lion some simple questions in response to his “socialist” comment and he chickened out too.
> You’re all chicken shits. That’s why Chicken Iz wouldn’t take my bet and you losers can’t answer my questions. It’s awesome!
> 
> Which reminds me, when was America great? Haven't I asked you that before and, as one of the resident chickens here, you couldn't answer, right?


I have already answered that twice now, dummy.
"All the time."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*Let’s Talk About White Privilege*
davenj1

White privilege does not describe reality; it tells people how to act and behave


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

* 
*
*Trudeau popularity plunges after scandal...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Can you believe it?

*Bookies: Trump a Heavy Favorite in 2020...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*Videos of i am not a racist*
bing.com/videos
_




_
6:56

Click to view on Bing
6:56
Nov 28, 2017 · Mix - Joyner Lucas *-* I'm *Not Racist YouTube* Black Conservative Reaction To The I’m *Not Racist* Video From Joyner Lucas #ImNotRacist - Duration: 21:31. Anthony Brian Logan 1,397,597 views


*Author:* joyner lucas

*Views:*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*Joyner Lucas - I'm Not Racist - YouTube*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does "I don't expect answers" mean to you?


Maybe that he's talking to pussies he knows won't even try to back there own bs. Happens here everyday, it's what you people do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

It's gotten to the point where I have to double check if the post I am seeing is from lil' Joe or his cousin racist Joe ad they all are alike . . . almost like they come from the same person? Except lil' Joe's are worse and more sexually obsessed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: CNN's Lemon Panics That Trump, Fox News Going To Pounce On Smollett Story*


That's a lie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Joyner Lucas - I'm Not Racist - YouTube*


He may not be but you are.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whoa Nellie! Bruce Ohr Passed on a Third Trump Dossier From His Wife to the FBI


How does his giving the information to the FBI (where he worked)  that he received from his wife considered a bad thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How does his giving the information to the FBI (where he worked)  that he received from his wife considered a bad thing?


Fake News from criminals.
Collusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Well done Mr Johnson.

 5:25
*Chicago Police Chief: Jussie Smollett Faked Attack 'To Promote His Career' | NBC News*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News from criminals.
> Collusion.


It was not news.  It was raw intelligence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He may not be but you are.


That's a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was not news.  It was raw intelligence.


Raw? That's even worse than fake, especially when it comes from dishonest, sore losers with an axe to grind.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Raw? That's even worse than fake, especially when it comes from dishonest, sore losers with an axe to grind.


So you want the FBI to get filtered data to make their conclusions?  Do you want that data to be approved by the Politburo before it is shared with the INVESTIGATING party?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*Paid them with a check? *
*jeenyus*

*Report: Smollett ‘Dissatisfied’ with $1M+ Annual ‘Empire’ Salary

Paid Brothers by Check*

Empire actor Jussie Smollett staged an attack on himself last month because he was dissatisfied with his salary from the hit drama, a salary that was over $1 million per year, according to new reports.

3,689


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*MAGA!*



8 Days to Tariffs: U.S.-China Trade Talks Kick Off in D.C.14
Jobless Claims Fall by More Than Expected


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't know what's going to happen, but CNN might.


*WATCH: CNN Prepares Viewers For Bad News About Mueller’s Russia Report *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Watch CNN’s Don Lemon Have a Meltdown Over Jussie Smollet’s Felony Charge


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Paid them with a check? *
> *jeenyus*
> 
> *Report: Smollett ‘Dissatisfied’ with $1M+ Annual ‘Empire’ Salary*
> ...


Like I said a few days ago, publicity stunt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Has the GOP been designated a hate group yet? Soon enough it will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has the GOP been designated a hate group yet? Soon enough it will.


*…Flashback: Actor Said Kavanaugh Guilty Until Proven Innocent*
1,724


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *…Flashback: Actor Said Kavanaugh Guilty Until Proven Innocent*
> 1,724


Another individual incident? I give you a majority trend and give me 1 person, an actor no less? Weak.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Somebody wanna go check Racist Sterno Joe's box? Make sure he's not in the hoosegow.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/02/20/696470366/arrested-coast-guard-officer-planned-mass-terrorist-attack-on-a-scale-rarely-see?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Oh, and anyone seen my huli huli boi? I want some fancy economicalish jeaneousityiness advice. Is the SUV I just bought for cash an asset or is it positive cash flow? My accountant wants to know...



*Salvage *
*Utility *
*Vehicles *

*are a deficit....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said a few days ago, publicity stunt.


*Really ?*

*Post the statement where you said that " A Few Days Ago "*

*Then you MUST know about the connection with ...*
*Two Senators...*
*One AG*
*And the Fool who is on his knees....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Remember, the release of the Mueller report is just the start.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another individual incident? I give you a majority trend and give me 1 person, an actor no less? Weak.


Majority? Says you. Dummy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember, the release of the Mueller report is just the start.



*The start of what ?*

*The " Adam Schiff for Brains " Hocus Pocus show...*
*The " Elijah Cummings " scrape Democratic poop and throw it at the Barn wall contest....*
*The " Jerry Nadler " I am the Penguin, you will submit to me carnival.*

*Oh boy.....The Three Stooges of " Donkey " town.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The start of what ?*
> 
> *The " Adam Schiff for Brains " Hocus Pocus show...*
> *The " Elijah Cummings " scrape Democratic poop and throw it at the Barn wall contest....*
> ...


Try as you might you can't will t into being a decent human being nor one who is in deep shit.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 249238, member: 1707"

Try as you might you can't *will* t into being a 
decent human being *nor one who is in deep shit*.

/QUOTE

*It's quite evident you're very frustrated that the *
*Democratic Mantra of " Russia Russia Russia " is*
*not going to stick anywhere....*

*All of the other Lies and Shit hurling You and Your*
*fellow " Donkey " Tribesmen/women " have attempted *
*are failing miserably !*

*The whole charade is now on display for ALL of America*
*and the World to see. The latest attempt at shaming Trump*
*and his supporters with the Jussie Smollett HOAX is *
*quickly unraveling to the point where Sen Kamala Harris*
*and Sen Cory Booker's involvement will be laid out for*
*the WHOLE Nation to see !*

*As I keep telling you, there is still time to repent and drop*
*your association with the Criminal Enterprise known*
*as The Democratic Party ( The Donkey Tribe ).....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Reminds me of some of the bitches in here, can't even knock the little guy down with a sucker punch.


CAMPUS CLASH
*DISTURBING VIDEO: Conservative activist pummeled at Cal-Berkeley*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks like Trump's a giver too.

*Watch Live: Trump Hosts Reception for National African American History Month*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

BREITBART

*GRAPHIC: Texas Sheriff’s Deputies Recover Three Dead Migrants 80 Miles from Border*

*You libs will stop at nothing for votes and power.*





Photo: Brooks County Sheriff's Office
21 Feb 2019126

3:47
*The Brooks County Sheriff’s Office reported the recovery of three deceased migrants this week. The discoveries raised the migrant death toll for this county located about 80 miles inland from the Mexican border to five for 2019.*

On February 17, Brooks County Sheriff’s Office Deputy Bianca Mora received information about the discovery of a deceased migrant in the southwest part of the county, according to information provided by sheriff’s office officials. This is a known area for drug smugglers to drop off their human cargo to have them march around the Falfurrias Border Patrol Checkpoint.







Brooks County Sheriff’s Office Deputies recover the body of a deceased migrant about 80 miles from the Mexican border with Texas. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

Deputy Mora met Border Patrol agents and a justice of the peace at the scene four miles into the ranch where she observed a deceased male lying face down in a wooded area. She reported that the partially disrobed migrant wore a purple plaid shirt, grey boxers, blue jeans with a khaki belt, and black socks. Shoes were found near the body along with a cellphone, a charger, a yellow wallet containing a Mexican identification card, a silver chain with a round pendant, eyeglasses, a wristwatch, and a prescription pill container.

The justice of the peace made the statutory death pronouncement and the local funeral home representatives took custody of the body.

Mora noted the identification card belonged to 57-year-old Daniel Quintero Ochoa. It is not known if that is the identity of the deceased migrant and the face had decomposed beyond recognition from being face-down in the dirt.

The Webb County Medical Examiner’s Office in Laredo, Texas, will provide autopsy services for Brooks County and will attempt to confirm the deceased’s identity.

Three days earlier, Deputy S. Rosas and Training Officer B. Gomez received information about the discovery of skeletal remains on a ranch located near the Border Patrol checkpoint. The deputies met Border Patrol agents at the scene located about 1.2 miles into the ranch, sheriff’s officials reported. The deputies found skeletal remains scattered by animals over a wide area. Deputies found a small quantity of foreign currency at the scene.






Brooks County Sheriff’s Office Deputies recover the skeletal remains of a deceased migrant about 80 miles from the Mexican border with Texas. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

Deputy Rosas gathered the skeletal remains and personal items and placed them in paper evidence bags. The remains will be transported to the Webb County Medical Examiner’s office who will attempt to make an identification from the remains.

On February 11, Deputy Robert Castanon received notice of the discovery of the skeletal remains of a third deceased migrant. These remains were located on the same ranch as the February 14 discovery. Castanon met a Border Patrol agent at the scene located about 4.5 miles inside the ranch.






Brooks County Sheriff’s Office Deputies recover the skeletal remains of a deceased migrant about 80 miles from the Mexican border with Texas. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

The agent led the deputy to the location of what appears to be a female migrant based upon items of clothing found at the scene. The bones and skull were found in a wide area after being scattered by animals. In addition to the skeletal remains, the deputy found a woman’s silver ring with a pink stone, a white bra, a small blue bag made from cloth, and an assortment of change, the report states.

The deputy gathered the remains and personal effects of the deceased migrant and placed them in evidence bags for transportation to the Webb County Medical Examiner’s Office who will attempt to identify the deceased.


The discovery of the three sets of human remains brings the migrant death toll for this year in this single county located about 80 miles from the Texas border with Mexico to five.

Border Patrol officials also found the body of a migrant who drowned in the All-American Canal in Southern California this week, Breitbart News reported on Thursday.

The International Organization for Migrants’ Missing Migrant Project reports that at least 21 migrants have been found dead in incidents connected to smuggling migrants across the border into the U.S.– 18 of those were found near the Texas border.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Reminds me of some of the bitches in here, can't even knock the little guy down with a sucker punch.
> 
> 
> CAMPUS CLASH
> *DISTURBING VIDEO: Conservative activist pummeled at Cal-Berkeley*



*NEVER EVER EVER let someone get that close under those conditions !*

*NEVER NEVER NEVER !!!!*

*First rule !*

*Be aware of your surroundings and be in control of the situation !*


*I could see that coming in the full length video, he set the skinny guy up for the right with ease.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

RedState
Construction for 30-Foot Border Wall Begins in California
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/21/30-foot-border-wall-california-begins-construction-san-diego/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjgucT7r87gAhVJh1QKHXWVBFIQlO8DMAB6BAgUEAU&usg=AOvVaw1AqmKNLmRRjvqshwad1-MJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

WATCH: Charles Barkley Leaves Shaq Begging Him To Stop As He Hilariously Targets Smollett
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43815/watch-charles-barkley-leaves-shaq-begging-him-stop-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

WATCH: Kamala Harris Ignores Reporters Firing Questions About Smollett Case
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43813/watch-kamala-harris-ignores-reporters-firing-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Race to the bottom.

Dem 2020 hopefuls Harris, Warren say they embrace idea of reparations for black Americans: report
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/harris-warren-embrace-reparations-for-black-americans.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjPisrvtc_gAhUQ26wKHZMtAgQQ0PADMAJ6BAgDEA4&usg=AOvVaw0EfvuZH0M2bdXw1WAv4Hg8&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Race to the bottom.
Run Away! Kamala Harris Has Lunch With Infamous Hoax Pusher Al Sharpton, Dodges Questions About Jussie Smollett
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/02/21/after-lunch-with-hoax-pusher-al-sharpton-kamala-harris-runs-away-from-questions-about-jussie-smollett-n2542016?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwixv-W2ts_gAhUSO60KHW_ZBZkQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw2C-VDyUU1eevphDdsNdldv


----------



## messy (Feb 22, 2019)

Man, all this Stone, Cohen and Manafort criminal stuff reminds me of Obama and all his close associates...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Man, all this Stone, Cohen and Manafort criminal stuff reminds me of Obama and all his close associates...


Be patient grasshoppa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Hot Air
Lemon: The worst part about Smollett hoax will be all the conservative pouncing, you know
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/21/lemon-worst-part-smollett-hoax-will-conservative-pouncing-know/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjv7ITUw8_gAhXUKH0KHaGOCSkQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw1EmibPuYy3Y8ogzALFJNqx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Smollett to _Empire_ castmates: No really, I'm totally innocent
__
_ BLOG

 HEADLINES
Vandals deface statue of General Lee. No, not that General Lee.

ALLAHPUNDIT Posted at 10:01 pm on February 21, 2019

 



The motive here is still unknown but the curator of the William C. Lee Airborne Museum has a compelling theory. Given that Confederate memorials have been defaced or torn down recently in the greater Raleigh-Durham area, where the museum is located, and in light of the fact that most Americans are abject ignoramuses about their country’s basic history, it seems likely that someone thought this General Lee was that General Lee and decided to torch a statue of him to protest racism.





And so, between this and the Jussie Smollett saga, we have a recurring theme on the homepage today: Woke and stupid are a woeful combination.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

TRUMP TO USE ‘NUCLEAR OPTION’ TO RECOVER EXTRA $2.5B FROM CA
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/22/trump-to-use-nuclear-option-to-recover-2-5-billion-more-from-californias-failed-high-speed-rail-project-private-sector/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

'EMPIRE' CHOP
_'FEELS BETRAYED'_
CAST FURIOUS
DRUGS MADE HIM DO IT?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m gonna pause in my relentless posts convicting and condemning a prominent black man only currentedly charged with a crime to shift to a breaking story out of Palm Beach of another prominent black man who has been charged with, and therefore is guilty of crime.  Once I get his name, I’ll spend days keeping you all well informed. 

Never mind.  Back to the Empire black.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I’m gonna pause in my relentless posts convicting and condemning a prominent black man only currentedly charged with a crime to shift to a breaking story out of Palm Beach of another prominent black man who has been charged with, and therefore is guilty of crime.  Once I get his name, I’ll spend days keeping you all well informed.
> 
> Never mind.  Back to the Empire black.


The Empire strikes black, you dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

_*POLL: Trump gains with blacks, Hispanics, women...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Seems the "conservative media" (for lack of a better name) is using this Smollet case as a lightening rod for all things evil and "liberal" . . . so of course it bleeds over into here with the gullible guppies all a flutter and splashing around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*Nolte: From Trayvon to Jussie — Poll Shows Media Hoaxes Killed Race Relations*

Tell me again how the media are not the enemy of the American people. What does an enemy do if not use lies to divide us, to create hostility where none existed before?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nolte: From Trayvon to Jussie — Poll Shows Media Hoaxes Killed Race Relations*
> 
> Tell me again how the media are not the enemy of the American people. What does an enemy do if not use lies to divide us, to create hostility where none existed before?


You really have bought into the authoritarian narrative I see. You are an example of why we don't have enough qualified people to fill many of the jobs available.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have bought into the authoritarian narrative I see. You are an example of why we don't have enough qualified people to fill many of the jobs available.


We are at full employment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Looks like Virginia has all their other problems figured out,

*Virginia bans people under 21 from buying tobacco...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*Brexit: Britain Enjoys Record Budget Surplus as E.U. Faces Black Hole in Coffers*
494


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are at full employment.


Tell them that in Dayton and McAllen: https://www.rgj.com/story/money/economy/2018/09/19/poverty-rates-america-cities-highest-levels/37799947/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Brexit: Britain Enjoys Record Budget Surplus as E.U. Faces Black Hole in Coffers*
> 494


Continuing to carry water for Putin I see.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Law enforcement/Guardians of our nation doing their job to weed out threats like t.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Kamala Harris Ignores Reporters Firing Questions About Smollett Case
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/43813/watch-kamala-harris-ignores-reporters-firing-hank-berrien



*In a normal world she WOULD NOT be where she is today......*
*She has/is/will USE identity politics to further her career in*
*corrupt politics any way she can....and it's sick that she can *
*get away with it !*

*Again ....in a normal world she would not be in ANY position*
*of power ......nor would the " Race Baiting " thug at her left arm...... *


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Thief...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *In a normal world she WOULD NOT be where she is today......*
> *She has/is/will USE identity politics to further her career in*
> *corrupt politics any way she can....and it's sick that she can *
> *get away with it !*
> ...


You certain buy at face value and latch onto the narrative you are fed by those that would control you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certain buy at face value and latch onto the narrative you are fed by those that would control you.



*If you did some research as I always tell you to do.....*
*You would be able to understand what she has done/is doing/and where she's headed...*
*Again....do some research OUTSIDE of the MSM narrative and see where she REALLY*
*stands.....it just might shock you back into reality.*

*This state ( specifically the Bay area ! ) was her incubator, as it has been for quite a *
*few of the radicals in the Democratic Party......*

*Remolding this Great Country into a Socialist Shit Hole is NOT my*
*idea of Progress...!*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> RedState
> Construction for 30-Foot Border Wall Begins in California
> View attachment 4038
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/21/30-foot-border-wall-california-begins-construction-san-diego/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjgucT7r87gAhVJh1QKHXWVBFIQlO8DMAB6BAgUEAU&usg=AOvVaw1AqmKNLmRRjvqshwad1-MJ&ampcf=1


Did you thank Obama for that?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you thank Obama for that?



*Should we include Holder's " Fast and Furious " with the Obama " Token " wall......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Law enforcement/Guardians of our nation doing their job to weed out threats like t.


Why is he not still employed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you thank Obama for that?


Sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*Trump, Xi plan Mar-a-Lago summit...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*My sources tell me it was because she is going to the Oscars and festivities this weekend.*
*




*

*Chicago Prosecutor Recuses Herself From Jussie Smollett ...*
https://*blackamericaweb.com*/2019/02/20/chicago-*prosecutor*-recuses...
Feb 20, 2019 · CHICAGO (AP) — Chicago’s top *prosecutor recused herself* from the investigation into the attack reported by “Empire” actor Jussie *Smollett* shortly after police requested another interview with the actor. The office of Cook County State’s *Attorney* Kim Foxx offered few specifics Tuesday when announcing that Foxx was recusing *herself* from the *case*, which police said had “shifted ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

So which left wing made up scandal is the worst?

1. Brett Kavanaugh?

2. Covington HS?

3. Smollett?

You people should feel proud.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So which left wing made up scandal is the worst?
> 
> 1. Brett Kavanaugh?
> 
> ...


You missed a few.
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/18/reporter-andy-ngo-list-fake-hate-crimes-getting-long/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certain buy at face value and latch onto the narrative you are fed by those that would control you.


Projection....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You missed a few.
> https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/18/reporter-andy-ngo-list-fake-hate-crimes-getting-long/


A few?
How fucking embarrassing it must be to be a left wing tool.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I’m gonna pause in my relentless posts convicting and condemning a prominent black man only currentedly charged with a crime to shift to a breaking story out of Palm Beach of another prominent black man who has been charged with, and therefore is guilty of crime.  Once I get his name, I’ll spend days keeping you all well informed.
> 
> Never mind.  Back to the Empire black.


*BROKEN NEWS !!!!!*
*Fakes News out of Florida.  White Man falsely accused of having a good time.  President Trump reacts.  “I’m surprised. He says he didn’t do it.”*
*Now back to real news about black men guilty with unnecessary trials a mere formality and waste of money. *​


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> *BROKEN NEWS !!!!!*
> *Fakes News out of Florida.  White Man falsely accused of having a good time.  President Trump reacts.  “I’m surprised. He says he didn’t do it.”*
> *Now back to real news about black men guilty with unnecessary trials a mere formality and waste of money. *​


Why are you such a racist?
Did a black dude steal your boyfriend?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Where is that bitch/coward fries?

*Dow rises more than 180 points to retake 26,000, notches 9-week winning streak*

Fred Imbert | Ryan Browne
 Published 15 Hours Ago   Updated 1 Hour Ago


----------



## Friesland (Feb 22, 2019)

So many pedophiles hang with Don the Con. Maybe he's worse than just a lying POS con man?

https://gritpost.com/trump-campaign-chair-trafficking/


----------



## Friesland (Feb 22, 2019)

I would suggest Racist Sterno Joe mortgage the fridge box and buy, buy, buy...

Or, just take that bet with me - how can any returns be better than sterno for nothing?

Or you and huli huli boi just a couple of capons?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

US News
*Maddening: ICE slams Calif. sanctuary policies that aided illegal immigrant who fired on deputy *


----------



## Booter (Feb 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you did some research as I always tell you to do.....*
> *You would be able to understand what she has done/is doing/and where she's headed...*
> *Again....do some research OUTSIDE of the MSM narrative and see where she REALLY*
> *stands.....it just might shock you back into reality.*
> ...


*Socialism and Social Programs In America That Republicans Love:*
Don’t like redistribution of wealth or shared-burden services by government? Here’s a starter list of socialist services in America, public and private – try living without these for awhile:



Medicare
Social Security
The US Military
Your Firefighters, Policemen, and Beloved County Sherif.
The Justice System
Your Water (the fact you can drink it and not die)
Your Child's K-12 Education
Public Transportation
The Roads You Drive On (with and without potholes)
National Parks
(publicly-operated) Prisons
Border Protection (find me one republican who wants that to go away)
Disposal Of Your Toilet Waste (do you want to go back to outhouses?)
Your Garbage Collection (and the dump, too)
The National Football League (the NFL shares revenue)
Your Church (pay tithes? help other parishioners? build barns or attend cookouts?)
Your Charities
The Bible.
All of those things are socialist in design, or teach aspects of socialism. Basically: Civilization is socialism. If America did not practice some measure of socialism we would not have a Military… that alone should make conservatives stop shouting and think a little. Get over the hate, Tea Party. You’re just as much a socialist as all the rest of us. 
        Without socialism, America wouldn’t even exist."

I'm not rich enough to golf, but isn't the whole idea of "handicaps" the very essence of socialism, holding back the over-achievers to give under-achievers a chance to catch up and creating a level playing field? And don't professional sports do the same thing to prevent over-achievement to ruin sports??? Just try to imagine America's major sports leagues WITHOUT SOCIALISM. 

        See https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/06/why-american-sports-are-socialist/487640/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*Student Fights Back After School Declares Itself a Safe Space From MAGA Hats*
Sister Toldjah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

What ever happened to balsyford and swetnick?
How are their lawsuits against Kavanaugh going?


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What ever happened to balsyford and swetnick?
> How are their lawsuits against Kavanaugh going?


Not sure. More litigously speaking, the Leeds, Anderson, Harth, Heller, McDowell, Virginia, Sullivan, McGillivray, Crooks, Stoynoff, Murphy, Drake, Laaksonen, Zervos and Searles defamation suit by Trump must be in their final pre-trial stages by now. 

Don’t you think?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *My sources tell me it was because she is going to the Oscars and festivities this weekend.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*She's closely associated with Sen Kamala Harris also.....*
*There is also a HUGE link to all of them and Huey Newton, Angela Davis and Bobby Seale......*

*AND Senate Bill S.488*


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Isn't it supposed to be easy to win trade wars?

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-china-trade-war-25-million-tonnes-of-us-soybeans-to-go-unsold-2019-2?fbclid=IwAR1Dujnq6WpMhyZQ5UE0ihTLjvFFCUFqwvVoKt1fQQfSpCu9JwfKJZB4iCk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Not sure. More litigously speaking, the Leeds, Anderson, Harth, Heller, McDowell, Virginia, Sullivan, McGillivray, Crooks, Stoynoff, Murphy, Drake, Laaksonen, Zervos and Searles defamation suit by Trump must be in their final pre-trial stages by now.
> 
> Don’t you think?


Fake News.
Thanks to smollets lying ,we don't believe anything you say.
Ain't it great?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

I know BJ Clinton was the first black president and Obama did nothing for the cause, Trump is doing more for black Americans than any modern day President. Pretty telling that the two Presidents who have done most for black Americans are both Republicans and white.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone know where that bitch coward fries is?

WALL ST LONGEST WEEKLY WINNING STREAK IN 24 YEARS!
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/stock-market-news-february-22-2019-132420891.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmmm
GALLUP: Liberals outnumber conservatives in only 6 states...
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/gallup-liberals-outnumber-conservatives-in-only-6-states-down-from-9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Here's messys pick to run our country.

Hot Air
Revealed: The time Amy Klobuchar ate a salad with a comb and made an aide clean it
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/22/revealed-time-amy-klobuchar-ate-salad-comb-made-aide-clean/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiUocjP-tHgAhUEaq0KHZGcAY4QlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw1zVGX_VSrGcuq44A5ca6AE&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hot Air
Professor: Hate crime hoaxes are more common than people think
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/22/professor-hate-crime-hoaxes-common-people-think/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiUocjP-tHgAhUEaq0KHZGcAY4QlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw0uoCA1u1svmudDbLQXjyFk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

This is what you get when you get a job (RNC) just because of your race.


__
_*Steele: Trump ‘Probably’ Unhappy That Law Enforcement Stopped Attack On Prominent Democrats*
February 23rd, 2019






Michael Steele on MSNBC about Trump and Coast Guard arrested (2/22)

Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele claimed Friday on MSNBC that President Donald Trump was ‘probably’ upset that law enforcement prevented a terror attack against prominent Democrats.

A U.S. Coast Guard lieutenant was arrested earlier this week for allegedly stockpiling guns and ammunition with the alleged intention of carrying out a large-scale terror attack to “establish a white homeland.”




*WATCH:*







“I was going to say, I guess I kind of, at this point, have reached — my glass is no longer half-full, it’s just overflowing with all of the crazy that comes out of Trump,” Steele stated. “On this one, why would we be surprised that a self-proclaimed nationalist would not speak out against a self-proclaimed white nationalist?”


He continued, “Why are we acting like this is a space Donald Trump is going to go in on behalf of the American ideal? No, he’s not. These are his people, all right. And he’s not going to thank law enforcement because he’s probably not happy about what law enforcement did.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Best video you will ever see.

WATCH: Amazing Bodycam Video Shows Female Cop Kill 4-Times-Deported Illegal Enabled by Sanctuary Law
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/22/riley-jarecki-shootout-javier-hernandez-morales-sanctuary-laws-california/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixu4u2_NHgAhUCS6wKHWqRBzAQke8DMAJ6BAgGEAs&usg=AOvVaw24rhmOaO7UAFGM16LCCKoJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

This is CNN, #FakeNews.

CNN’s Symone Sanders in Denial: ‘Very Concerning’ Police Leaked—Smollett Was ‘Staunchly Believable’
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/22/cnns-symone-sanders-in-denial-very-concerning-police-leaked-smollett-was-staunchly-believable/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjhkc6h_tHgAhUESq0KHQyvDnkQlO8DMAl6BAgMECk&usg=AOvVaw2KiOLtNQZIsqj6dZQ5ZUzU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

*Look What CNN Is Outraged Over Now*
By Brian Joondeph
Big media have had plenty to be outraged over during the tough times they have been living through in the age of Trump the Terrible. When the New York Times writes its version of the history of Western civilization, today will be at the epicenter of what the paper will describe as the dark ages.

The media are outraged over the silly, like how President Trump gets two scoops of ice cream or doesn't have a pet dog in the White House. They are also incensed over what they believe is serious, that Trump colluded with Putin to steal the election from Hillary Clinton, despite there being not one iota of evidence supporting their belief. It's much like believing that Elvis and Bigfoot are regularly splashing around with the Loch Ness Monster.

There is plenty the media could be outraged about but are not.

Where is the outrage over the Obama administration spying on its political opponent's presidential campaign, then, when caught, using unverified opposition research to obtain a FISA warrant to cover its misdeeds? Followed by finagling a special counsel appointment to put the blanket of investigational secrecy over its illegal and treasonous activities? No outrage.

The media swallowed the Jussie Smollett hoax hook, line, and sinker, without scrutiny, investigation, or hesitation. When it turned out to be not only a hoax, but also a preplanned and rehearsed drama, much like Smollett's former TV show _Empire_, the media felt let down, but not outraged. Now that Smollett has been arrested for his hoax, the media will slither away from this story as fast as they can.

What little indignation they have is directed toward "[t]he celebrity press and among activists and among Twitter people", as explained by CNN's own activist and Twitter person, Brian Stelter. Oh no, it wasn't us real journalists here at CNN and other major media outlets peddling the false Jussie Smollett story endlessly, and of course blaming President Trump; it was everyone else. Nice try, but that won't sell, since there is plenty of evidence, as Twitchy chronicled, of big media rushing to judgment.

There are plenty more examples of media outrage over false stories that the media dutifully presented only one side of as part of their agenda journalism. These include the Duke lacrosse team; the University of Virginia rape case; "hands up, don't shoot"; and the Justice Kavanaugh accusations — all discredited, but reported as undisputed gospel truth by the lazy and corrupt media.

There is no outrage over biased and malicious reporting, just the fake humility of acknowledging they were duped, again, then quickly moving on to the next outrage. This is exactly why Rush Limbaugh calls them the "drive-by media": they drive by a story, sputter fire and brimstone for a week or two, then quickly drive on after the story is debunked.

This week's outrage is from CNN itself over the fact that the network hired someone who worked in the Trump administration.

Here is the apparent problem.

*CNN says it is hiring Sarah Isgur Flores, who most recently served in the Justice Department as Jeff Sessions' spokesman, to be a political editor in the Washington bureau. Flores is a longtime Republican political operative who previously worked for Carly Fiorina, Ted Cruz and Mitt Romney.*

CNN employees, led by one of their gadflies, Brian Stelter, are fit to be tied, "[q]uestioning whether her sudden leap from the Trump administration to the CNN newsroom is an ethical breach." Oh, the outrage of a "revolving door" between administrations and newsrooms. And the family relationships between Democrat administrations and journalists.





How about these "ethical breaches"?

CNN's senior vice president of newsgathering, Virginia Moseley, is married to Thomas R. Nides, who was a deputy secretary of state in the Obama administration.

ABC News reporter Matthew Jaffe is married to former Obama deputy press secretary Katie Hogan.

Obama's national security adviser, Susan "Benghazi was caused by a YouTube video" Rice, is married to former ABC News executive producer Ian Cameron.

David Rhodes was president of CBS News during the Obama administration, at the same time his brother Ben served as a deputy national security advisor to President Obama.

During those same years, Ben Sherwood was president of ABC News while his wife Karen was deputy secretary of energy in the Obama regime.

Claire Shipman is the senior national correspondent for ABC's _Good Morning America_. She is married to Jay Carney, Obama's former White House press secretary.

Obama's director of National Intelligence, James Clapper, neck deep in spy-gate, is an official CNN correspondent whom CNN host Chris Cuomo welcomed to the "family."

Laura Jarrett, daughter of Obama consigliere Valerie Jarrett, is a CNN correspondent.

This pattern is not unique to Obama officials. George Stephanopoulos, co-anchor of ABC's _Good Morning America_, was a former senior Clinton White House adviser and member of the famous Clinton War Room.

The pattern of an incestuous relationship between Democrat administrations and big media is long and robust. Many believe that the mainstream media are an arm of the Democratic Party. Or vice versa.

 Street lobbyists are an arm of the U.S. Congress, or vice versa. That's the way Washington, D.C. works. Laws could be written to prevent such a revolving door, but in a free society, people are free to work where they want, but that's another discussion.

For CNN to be outraged over a former Trump administration official joining its ranks is both hypocritical and silly. It does clearly illustrate where CNN comes down on news versus politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Fake Hate, Fake Collusion: All in the Name of Destroying the Trump Presidency
TREVOR THOMAS
What Jussie Smollett and Andrew McCabe's FBI have in common.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/fake_hate_fake_collusion_all_in_the_name_of_destroying_the_trump_presidency.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are you such a racist?
> Did a black dude steal your boyfriend?


Wow that sound's exactly like something lil' joke would write.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Leftists want to rename John Wayne Airport because he was a racist...or something
FEBRUARY 22, 2019
How can you judge anyone without looking at the totality of his life?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/leftists_want_to_rename_john_wayne_airport_because_he_was_a_racistor_something.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Student Fights Back After School Declares Itself a Safe Space From MAGA Hats*
> Sister Toldjah


t is a divder, plain and simple, divide and conquer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

It must be comforting to be in a space, a reality all your own separate from that of the real world and to be constantly told it's the other side that is living a lie and that it's "others" fault if you don't have everything you think you should.
Ah to be a t supporter, springtime for t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It must be comforting to be in a space, a reality all your own separate from that of the real world and to be constantly told it's the other side that is living a lie and that it's "others" fault if you don't have everything you think you should.
> Ah to be a t supporter, springtime for t.


MAGA.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA.


q.e.d.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey, did Racist Sterno Joe or his Huli Huli Boi take my bet yet?

Some of you all who actually read the thread, let me know if the cluck cuck capons ever find their nuggets.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Leftists want to rename John Wayne Airport because he was a racist...or something
> FEBRUARY 22, 2019
> How can you judge anyone without looking at the totality of his life?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/leftists_want_to_rename_john_wayne_airport_because_he_was_a_racistor_something.html


The airport was renamed for Wayne in 1979 as an Orange County political statement.  The politics have changed.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The airport was renamed for Wayne in 1979 as an Orange County political statement.  The politics have changed.


I saw an interview with Bruce Dern where he told about how Wayne was preparing for shooting The Cowboys.  He told Dern to come onto the set every day insulting him and cursing at him, getting the young actors in the film in the proper mood for the climactic scene.  Dern got it - "You don't have to tell me how to do my job, you fucking asshole!"


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I saw an interview with Bruce Dern where he told about how Wayne was preparing for shooting The Cowboys.  He told Dern to come onto the set every day insulting him and cursing at him, getting the young actors in the film in the proper mood for the climactic scene.  Dern got it - "You don't have to tell me how to do my job, you fucking asshole!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

"Russia, if you are listening . . ."


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The airport was renamed for Wayne in 1979 as an Orange County political statement.  The politics have changed.


John Wayne is a fag.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So which left wing made up scandal is the worst?
> 
> 1. Brett Kavanaugh?
> 
> ...


Speaking of scandal.  The Feds just released 800 pages of pure reading pleasure about Manafort and his career.  I wonder if any of it, has anything to say about his time as Campaign Manager for POTUS PG and his cigar night out with one Russian, Ukrainian wonder boy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

[SIZE=4]Friesland[/SIZE] said:


> Hey, did Racist Sterno Joe or his Huli Huli Boi take my bet yet?
> 
> Some of you all who actually read the thread, let me know if the cluck cuck capons ever find their nuggets.


That's a big N.O. . . . these foolie-O's can't pull their head outta the Hannity/Dobbs/Levin/Carlson insane clown posse ass long enough to breath no less back their ridiculous bs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> John Wayne is a fag.


If you say so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Speaking of scandal.  The Feds just released 800 pages of pure reading pleasure about Manafort and his career.  I wonder if any of it, has anything to say about his time as Campaign Manager for POTUS PG and his cigar night out with one Russian, Ukrainian wonder boy?


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> View attachment 4042


"OH LOOK OVER HERE!!!! Don't look to the reality about to be exposed behind the special counsels curtain!" ~ signed Deep In Denial


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "OH LOOK OVER HERE!!!! Don't look to the reality about to be exposed behind the special counsels curtain!" ~ signed Deep In Denial


I don't care if Trump paid Putin in cash or by way of the penthouse suite as long as Hillary didn't win.
Just win baby.
This is politics and you lost.
Get over it, bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care if Trump paid Putin in cash or by way of the penthouse suite as long as Hillary didn't win.
> Just win baby.
> This is politics and you lost.
> Get over it, bitch.


So you don't mind if t is sucking Putin's balls you just want dirty seconds?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Pentagon to send another 1,000 troops to Mexican border
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/news/pentagon-to-send-another-1000-troops-to-mexican-border/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8_M233dLgAhUNPa0KHRX0DgQQlO8DMAV6BAgLEBk&usg=AOvVaw2BL2E3k_Fn5U07HnNKdsv5


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pentagon to send another 1,000 troops to Mexican border
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/news/pentagon-to-send-another-1000-troops-to-mexican-border/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8_M233dLgAhUNPa0KHRX0DgQQlO8DMAV6BAgLEBk&usg=AOvVaw2BL2E3k_Fn5U07HnNKdsv5


Don't you claim to be a "conservative"? Obviously not a "fiscal conservative".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

_OPINION
Starbucks Is Stuck With Howard Schultz’s Legacy
Peter Flaherty | February 23, 2019
 









Now that Howard Schultz supposedly has disengaged himself from Starbucks and is considering a run for the presidency in 2020, the company fears his political pursuits will hurt their bottom line.


Well too bad.

After decades of liberal activism and supporting Democratic candidates like Hillary Clinton, Schultz now says he may run as an independent. Some Democratic Party loyalists have gone ballistic, hurling invectives at Schultz and claiming that he will ensure the re-election of the president by splitting the anti-Trump vote.

Moreover, they are threatening boycotts. Leftist filmmaker Michael Moore urged everyone to avoid Starbucks until Schultz “announces he’s not running.”

And raising the stakes, Democratic Super PAC American Bridge 21st Century – backed by billionaire George Soros – recently targeted Starbucks, casting doubts on Schultz’s leadership. Among the charges: The company paid $46 million in settlements to employees over wage and compensation grievances. “[American Bridge] is clearly trying to convince voters that under his leadership, Starbucks took advantage of employees,” CNBC reported.

The fear of the potential economic fallout at the Seattle headquarters has been palpable – so much that Starbucks dispatched a prominent Democratic PR firm SKDKnickerbocker to try and persuade their comrades not to harm their beloved company.

Reportedly, the firm has been “reaching out to Democratic operatives in the last week expressing fear that the animus directed at Schultz over his proposed independent presidential bid was having a spillover effect on the coffee conglomerate he used to lead.”
_


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Socialism and Social Programs In America That Republicans Love:*
> Don’t like redistribution of wealth or shared-burden services by government? Here’s a starter list of socialist services in America, public and private – try living without these for awhile:
> 
> 
> ...




*A. You're a Class 1 Lemming.*
*B. You've just proven your ignorance.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't you claim to be a "conservative"? Obviously not a "fiscal conservative".


I know Trump is everything you hate, straight, white,  male, Christian, successful, pro USA, democrat slaying American but other than those things, why don't you like him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know Trump is everything you hate, straight, white,  male, Christian, successful, pro USA, democrat slaying American but other than those things, why don't you like him?


Why do you lie so much?


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you lie so much?


*Why do you deny....*

*Do you get paid to push Democratic Lies.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why do you deny....*
> 
> *Do you get paid to push Democratic Lies.....*


That's hilarious! If anyone, lil' joke should be getting paid for all the work he puts in, is getting paid to "push lies" in this forum of less than 10 that certainly would be a waste of time and money. We are only talking to each other, you get that don't you? . . . or are "they" listening to you at all times?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's hilarious! If anyone, lil' joke should be getting paid for all the work he puts in, is getting paid to "push lies" in this forum of less than 10 that certainly would be a waste of time and money. We are only talking to each other, you get that don't you? . . . or are "they" listening to you at all times?


Just answer the question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just answer the question.


You first, why do you lie so much?


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's hilarious! If anyone, lil' joke should be getting paid for all the work he puts in, is getting paid to "push lies" in this forum of less than 10 that certainly would be a waste of time and money. We are only talking to each other, you get that don't you? . . . or are "they" listening to you at all times?



*Oh my...........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You first, why do you lie so much?



*




*

*Ohhhh....Your too much ya stupid Rodent...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

*Bill Maher mocks Middle Americans as less 'affluent and educated,' saying 'they want to be us'*





 By Paulina Dedaj | Fox News
_







Bill Maher arrives at the 2015 Vanity Fair Oscar Party in Beverly Hills, California. (ADRIAN SANCHEZ-GONZALEZ/AFP/Getty Images)

Continue Reading Below


“Real Time” host Bill Maher on Friday derided Middle Americans in red states as envious of their blue-state counterparts, in wide-ranging remarks that also included criticism of Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos for not building its headquarters in poorer states.

HBO's Maher blamed Bezos for pitting wealthy cities against one another in a real estate battle over where the next Amazon headquarters would be built, while ignoring states that he argued would benefit most from thousands of new jobs. This, after a previous deal to build in New York City fell through.

BILL MAHER ON JUSSIE SMOLLETT: VICTIMS SHOULDN’T ALWAYS BE BELIEVED, THEY SHOULD BE TAKEN ‘SERIOUSLY’

“We have a problem in America called spatial geographic inequality which means the most affluent and educated people are clustered in just a few cities,” he said.

He said there are “two Americas,” referencing states that historically vote Democratic versus ones that skew Republican.

Continue Reading Below








“We have orchestras and theaters districts and world-class shopping. We have Chef Wolfgang Puck, they have Chef Boyardee.”

He continued: “The blue parts of America are having a big prosperity party while the big sea of red feels like their invitation got lost in the mail -- and they still use the mail.”

CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP

The comedian went on to explain why he thinks red-state voters are so “pissed off.”

“The fly-over states have become the passed-over states, that’s why red state voters are so pissed off. They don’t hate us, they want to be us.”


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

George W. Bush Center Slams Trump's Plan to Boost Jobs for U.S. Graduates
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/23/george-w-bush-center-slams-trumps-plan-boost-jobs-u-s-graduates/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj2guyuktPgAhVGG6wKHflODZgQlO8DMAZ6BAgMEB0&usg=AOvVaw0j13rwvnYq_B91z54wWdKF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Kim Heads to Hanoi...
https://news.yahoo.com/north-korean-leaders-train-arrives-china-reports-145112519.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kim Heads to Hanoi...
> https://news.yahoo.com/north-korean-leaders-train-arrives-china-reports-145112519.html
> 
> View attachment 4045


And? Are you going to give a minute by minute?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

*Graham on Possible Future Special Counsel Collusion Charges: If There 
*
*Was a Legal Headshot, Mueller Would Have Taken It Long Ago'*



_





JEFF POOR 24 Feb 2019 

Friday on Hugh Hewitt’s nationally syndicated radio show, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) sounded off on what he perceived to be the current status of the Department of Justice special counsel probe headed up by Robert Mueller.


Graham speculated that had there been any more criminal indictments to drop that they would have come out already.

“I really don’t know,” Graham said when he was asked by host Hugh Hewitt what he expected to be in the Mueller’s report. “But I believe if there had been any collusion, sort of a legal headshot — Mueller would have taken it a long time ago. No one has been charged with conspiracy. Collusion is conspiracy. No one has been charged with conspiring with anybody. So that makes me think there is no collusion.”

“And the other stuff is pretty much going to be a yawner,” he continued. “What we’re all looking for is did the Trump campaign work with Russia. Based on what I’m seeing, I’m pretty confident the answer is going to be no.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Alveda King: ‘Delighted’ Trump Restricted Funding to Planned Parenthood, Founded by ‘KKK Adviser’ Margaret Sanger
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/23/alveda-king-delighted-trump-restricted-funding-to-planned-parenthood-founded-by-kkk-adviser-margaret-sanger/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiE5b-OqNTgAhUIcq0KHRGrAXAQlO8DMAJ6BAgNEA0&usg=AOvVaw21G0Ky0K0JRrH4TpZRXFOx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

*‘One Human Race’*



_





Jeff Fusco/Getty Images
ROBERT KRAYCHIK 24 Feb 2019 
*Dr. Alveda King, niece of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., urged Americans to see humanity as “one race” and “one blood” united via divine creation in a Friday interview on SiriusXM’s Breitbart News Tonight with host Rebecca Mansour and special guest host Rick Manning.*

Mansour invited King’s comment on the state of race relations, highlighting a February-published Gallup poll showing increasing dissatisfaction with race relations over recent years.

Mansour noted, “Gallup has been polling on [race relations] for a number of years; since 2001, at least. Back in 2001, at least 70 percent of black Americans graded race relations as very good or somewhat good, and 62 percent of white people agreed. Now, it shows that over time — and it started in 2013 — our attitude and optimism towards race relations has taken a nosedive, and now it’s almost at a really low ebb. Only 55 percent of white Americans, and only 49 percent of black Americans view race relations in a positive light.”

Mansour asked, “All of the stories out now that seem to be pulling us apart — especially the Jussie Smollett thing that just happened — how do we come back and heal? What do we need to do? What’s going on with our country, right now?”

“Consciously … I made a decision that I would not defend anybody for being called a racist, anymore,” replied King. “I would not fight against people and call others racist. I would come up with this particular truth. We hold many truths to be self-evident. Well, this should be one of those truths. Of one blood, God made the human race. God created the human race.”


*LISTEN*:


King recalled, “My uncle, Reverend Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., said we must learn to live together as brothers and sisters, or perish together as fools. Well, you can’t be brothers and sisters with a different race. So we are one blood. We all bleed the same, and as a result we are the human race.”

King continued, “Now, we have different ethnic groups — different ethnic distinctions — and that’s a good thing. We should celebrate our differences. We can’t go around and say, ‘I don’t see color. I’m colorblind,’ because if you don’t see my color, you have a deficiency. Colorblindness is a medical condition. It could be a spiritual condition. Open your eyes. See me. Celebrate me. Love me. Respect me. Regard me, and I will do that for you as my brother or sister. So we can see color.”


King concluded, “You know that old saying, if we don’t know our history we’ll repeat it? Well, if we don’t know our history we also can’t repeat the good part of our history; the good things. So we must now see ourselves as human beings with ethnic differences, socioeconomic differences, but one blood, and if we do that more, that’s how we’re going to break through this new rash of racism, I call it. But we have to understand that we’re one human race. Praise the Lord.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

High Ties and Misdemeanors
CLARICE FELDMAN
The defamation campaign against the president continues with the thoroughly debunked tale of assault on Jussie Smollett.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/high_ties_and_misdemeanors.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Trump's Presidency Triggered a Wave of Fake Hate Crimes
FRANK HAWKINS
Jussie Smollett’s fake hate crime blaming Trump supporters has now been exposed as a hate crime of its own. And, as it turns out, we’ve seen this movi...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/trumps_presidency_triggered_a_wave_of_fake_hate_crimes.html


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Kim Takes Dump on Train While Passing Through Woo Phuk Kares Provence

BREAKING NEWS ......

Trump Pinches Loaf at Same Time Kim Drops Kids in Pool AND TWEETS IMPORTANCE NOT TO RUSH TO JUDGMENT ON KRAFT SEX CRIMES


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

WORD.

*Teddy Roosevelt: "No Room in This Country for Hyphenated Americans"*
November 22, 2015 • 23 Likes • 3 Comments


*Teddy Roosevelt: "No Room in This Country for Hyphenated Americans"*


“_There _is no room in this country for hyphenated Americanism. When I refer to hyphenated Americans, I do not refer to naturalized Americans. Some of the very best Americans I have ever known were naturalized Americans, Americans born abroad. But a hyphenated American is not an American at all.”“This is just as true of the man who puts “native” before the hyphen as of the man who puts German or Irish or English or French before the hyphen. Americanism is a matter of the spirit and of the soul. Our allegiance must be purely to the United States. We must unsparingly condemn any man who holds any other allegiance.”“But if he is heartily and singly loyal to this Republic, then no matter where he was born, he is just as good an American as any one else.”“The one absolutely certain way of bringing this nation to ruin, of preventing all possibility of its continuing to be a nation at all, would be to permit it to become a tangle of squabbling nationalities, an intricate knot of German-Americans, Irish-Americans, English- Americans, French-Americans, Scandinavian- Americans, or Italian-Americans, each preserving its separate nationality, each at heart feeling more sympathy with Europeans of that nationality than with the other citizens of the American Republic.”“The men who do not become Americans and nothing else are hyphenated Americans; and there ought to be no room for them in this country. The man who calls himself an American citizen and who yet shows by his actions that he is primarily the citizen of a foreign land, plays a thoroughly mischievous part in the life of our body politic. He has no place here; and the sooner he returns to the land to which he feels his real heart-allegiance, the better it will be for every good American.”

_Theodore Roosevelt _
_Address to the Knights of Columbus _
_New York City- October 12th, 1915_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

*CNN’s S.E. Cupp Rips Media’s ‘Dumb’ Headlines, Warns Trump Has 2020 ‘In The Bag’*
“If I’m Donald Trump, I’m feeling pretty good about my chances.”
By Amy Russo
02/24/2019 08:23 AM ET
|
Updated 34 minutes ago


CNN’s S.E. Cupp rebuked the media for jeopardizing the 2020 election with coverage of insignificant political dust-ups rather than focusing on substantive issues.

Ticking off headlines from a handful of mainstream sources, the anchor was baffled by reporting on Sen. Amy Klobuchar’s (D-Minn.) salad-eating habits and old footage of Sen. Bernie Sanders’ (I-Vt.) discussing breadlines.


“If I’m Donald Trump, I’m feeling pretty good about my chances,” Cupp said. “As long as the media keeps zeroing in on these dumb plot lines and as long as Democrats spend the next year talking about the things most Americans don’t prioritize, and as long as candidates sounds more like they’re running for president in 1950 Russia instead of 2019 America, Trump has got this one in the bag.”


She also took issue with the uproar over a video of Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) squaring off with children who support the Green New Deal, calling it an example of “Dem-on-Dem crime” at the hands of liberals who posted the clip online.

The footage, released Friday by the Sunrise Movement, an environmental activism group, showed Feinstein talking down to the children in her San Francisco office after they asked for her endorsement of the deal.

Arguing that the full video wasn’t as damning as it seemed, Cupp warned that infighting could hurt the party as it heads toward 2020, suggesting that while it is undergoing ideological debate, it may prove a hinderance come Election Day.

“Instead of playing right into Trump’s hands, Democrats have to seriously sort out their messaging,” she said, adding that “this is all good for Trump.”


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CNN’s S.E. Cupp Rips Media’s ‘Dumb’ Headlines, Warns Trump Has 2020 ‘In The Bag’*
> “If I’m Donald Trump, I’m feeling pretty good about my chances.”
> By Amy Russo
> 02/24/2019 08:23 AM ET
> ...


She’s probably right that it’s Biden or bust for the Dems.
Unless Beto is Obama on the stump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> She’s probably right that it’s Biden or bust for the Dems.
> Unless Beto is Obama on the stump.


Nobody can be as dumb as Obama on the stump without reading from the teleprompter. Nobody.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobody can be as dumb as Obama on the stump without reading from the teleprompter. Nobody.


Good call. In ‘08, when nobody was familiar with him, he got what, by far the most votes of anybody, ever? You must be right. 
If Beto is that “dumb,” he doesn’t have a chance.
I see how you and Ricky are friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good call. In ‘08, when nobody was familiar with him, he got what, by far the most votes of anybody, ever? You must be right.
> If Beto is that “dumb,” he doesn’t have a chance.
> I see how you and Ricky are friends.


Ricky has good taste.
Have you watched the Kenyan off prompter?
Muttering stuttering fool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Good call. In ‘08, when nobody was familiar with him, he got what, by far the most votes of anybody, ever? You must be right.
> If Beto is that “dumb,” he doesn’t have a chance.
> I see how you and Ricky are friends.


You need to make a decision, Biden, salad comb lady or the straight white guy who is mentally challenged and pretends he is a mexican, or don't you have an opinion  on this either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Andrew McCabe Concedes James Comey ‘Eroded the Credibility of the FBI’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/24/andrew-mccabe-concedes-james-comey-eroded-the-credibility-of-the-fbi/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi5_7uB9dTgAhXM854KHRN4BVcQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2qoHvWVMmpHPs8CHBjt4Gw&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD.
> 
> *Teddy Roosevelt: "No Room in This Country for Hyphenated Americans"*
> November 22, 2015 • 23 Likes • 3 Comments
> ...


So quit categorizing people then and realize they are all Americans with different points of view. You are the worst at referring to your fellow Americans in a hyphenated manner.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Andrew McCabe Concedes James Comey ‘Eroded the Credibility of the FBI’
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/24/andrew-mccabe-concedes-james-comey-eroded-the-credibility-of-the-fbi/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi5_7uB9dTgAhXM854KHRN4BVcQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2qoHvWVMmpHPs8CHBjt4Gw&ampcf=1


I agree with you about McCabe. He has been very accurate.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to make a decision, Biden, salad comb lady or the straight white guy who is mentally challenged and pretends he is a mexican, or don't you have an opinion  on this either.


Actually, I don't at all. Let's see how it shakes out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about McCabe. He has been very accurate.


Yes very accurate.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi, happy Sunday

Did Racist Sterno Joe or his Huli Huli cluck cuck boi take my wager yet?

Lemme know!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hi, happy Sunday
> 
> Did Racist Sterno Joe or his Huli Huli cluck cuck boi take my wager yet?
> 
> Lemme know!


You scare them.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hi, happy Sunday
> 
> Did Racist Sterno Joe or his Huli Huli cluck cuck boi take my wager yet?
> 
> Lemme know!


They’re total chicken shits. But we knew that 
already. When you know you’re dumb, you don’t put any of your very few nickels behind your statements.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Schiff in a brilliant strategic move will pull an end around if the Mueller report isn't made available. . . he'll simply call Mr Mueller in to testify.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Schiff in a brilliant strategic move will pull an end around if the Mueller report isn't made available. . . he'll simply call Mr Mueller in to testify.


...and the subpoena will read "Bring a copy of your report with you".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So quit categorizing people then and realize they are all Americans with different points of view. You are the worst at referring to your fellow Americans in a hyphenated manner.


Liar. Anyone who wants to come here, leave their flag at home, become a citizen, support themselves and assimilate I am good with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, I don't at all. Let's see how it shakes out.


Safe space dweller.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and the subpoena will read "Bring a copy of your report with you".


Schiff brilliant?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hi, happy Sunday
> 
> Did Racist Sterno Joe or his Huli Huli cluck cuck boi take my wager yet?
> 
> Lemme know!


What wager is that coward?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about McCabe. He has been very accurate.


Even when he was terminated for lying?
Pretty low standards you people have.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even when he was terminated for lying?
> Pretty low standards you people have.


You’re quoting him approvingly. I’m agreeing.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Safe space dweller.


I don’t know what that means. You people have weird phrases.
I’m good with Beto and Joe and Kamala and a bunch of  ‘em. A couple will rise up. Like I said, unless Beto has O’s oratorical chops and charisma, I’m thinking Biden is the best bet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar. Anyone who wants to come here, leave their flag at home, become a citizen, support themselves and assimilate I am good with.


Then why do you point out the differences more than what we all have in common?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Schiff brilliant?


Yes, it's only that he scares your controllers so they tell you otherwise and you buy, buy, buy it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Safe space dweller.


Is that how we should refer to you in the future? You are scared Schiff to leave the comfort of the world your sources have made for you to believe in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even when he was terminated for lying?
> Pretty low standards you people have.


Lied? What lie?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then why do you point out the differences more than what we all have in common?


I should have said, "Then why do you point out the differences exclusively?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know what that means. You people have weird phrases.
> I’m good with Beto and Joe and Kamala and a bunch of  ‘em. A couple will rise up. Like I said, unless Beto has O’s oratorical chops and charisma, I’m thinking Biden is the best bet.


Next.
Pay what? Kamala Harris might have just won the AOC primary and lost the general election with one answer
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2019/02/24/pay-what-kamala-harris-might-have-just-won-the-aoc-primary-and-lost-the-general-election-with-one-answer/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwitgOD_rtXgAhUFaq0KHdwyBhwQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw1VefKZNsKNGCLaYwSaVhhX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, it's only that he scares your controllers so they tell you otherwise and you buy, buy, buy it.


‘Are you deliberately LYING’?! Rep. Dan Crenshaw DROPS Rep. Eric Swalwell for screeching over NRA headline and it’s VICIOUS
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/02/24/are-you-deliberately-lying-rep-dan-crenshaw-drops-rep-eric-swalwell-for-screeching-over-nra-headline-and-its-vicious/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwitgOD_rtXgAhUFaq0KHdwyBhwQlO8DMAV6BAgKEBk&usg=AOvVaw2iTQAojSenC_pSZrOgh_uO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I should have said, "Then why do you point out the differences exclusively?"


Illegal aliens and hijab wearing Muslims aren't assimilating.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lied? What lie?


Lies, you know what that  is.

“After an extensive and fair investigation and according to Department of Justice procedure, the Department’s Office of the Inspector General (OIG) provided its report on allegations of misconduct by Andrew McCabe to the FBI’s Office of Professional Responsibility (OPR).

>> Read more trending news

“The FBI’s OPR then reviewed the report and underlying documents and issued a disciplinary proposal recommending the dismissal of Mr. McCabe. Both the OIG and FBI OPR reports concluded that Mr. McCabe had made an unauthorized disclosure to the news media and lacked candor − including under oath − on multiple occasions.

“The FBI expects every employee to adhere to the highest standards of honesty, integrity, and accountability. As the OPR proposal stated, ‘all FBI employees know that lacking candor under oath results in dismissal and that our integrity is our brand.’

“Pursuant to Department Order 1202, and based on the report of the Inspector General, the findings of the FBI Office of Professional Responsibility, and the recommendation of the Department’s senior career official, I have terminated the employment of Andrew McCabe effective immediately.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal aliens and hijab wearing Muslims aren't assimilating.


Some of us enjoy/celebrate diversity . . . some of us want everyone to fall in line, no individual expression allowed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal aliens and hijab wearing Muslims aren't assimilating.


So of us enjoy diversity . . . some of us want everyone to fall in line, no individual expression allowed.


Sheriff Joe said:


> Lies, you know what that  is.
> 
> “After an extensive and fair investigation and according to Department of Justice procedure, the Department’s Office of the Inspector General (OIG) provided its report on allegations of misconduct by Andrew McCabe to the FBI’s Office of Professional Responsibility (OPR).
> 
> ...


Again, what lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Race to the bottom.

Harris: The Term 'Identity Politics' Is an Attempt to Shut Us Up
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/02/24/harris-the-term-identity-politics-is-an-attempt-to-shut-us-up/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiEobWSstXgAhUCX60KHUt-AhEQlO8DMAh6BAgKECU&usg=AOvVaw0EwZlR52uc8IQHYOHB3f1V


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Fairfax Compares Himself To Lynching Victims — Continues To Refuse Calls For Resignation
28 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/02/24/fairfax-lynching-victim-comparison&ved=2ahUKEwjr1PHrs9XgAhVPAqwKHYAeAqgQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw0RyxRBpmQHGx09ivCThwbQ&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal aliens and hijab wearing Muslims aren't assimilating.


So when you want Mexican food (or Chinese or Thai or sushi or ... ) you go to Denny's?


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Are you going to give a minute by minute?


*Envy and Jealousy ooooze from your posts again.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Fourth of July, "Salute to America" . . . like we have done for decades.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about McCabe. He has been very accurate.



*Very accurate with his LIES !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> So when you want Mexican food (or Chinese or Thai or sushi or ... ) you go to Denny's?


Taco Bell, pick up Stix and grocery store sushi, don't do thai.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fourth of July, "Salute to America" . . . like we have done for decades.



*The spittle is showing up on your posts now.......Oh My.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of us enjoy/celebrate diversity . . . some of us want everyone to fall in line, no individual expression allowed.


Especially when it's a red hat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> So when you want Mexican food (or Chinese or Thai or sushi or ... ) you go to Denny's?


nutters aren't keen on the "land of the free home of the brave" thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

nutters fundamentally are opposed to the American ideal.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters aren't keen on the "land of the free home of the brave" thing.



*You are a sad case Rodent......When will you learn.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Taco Bell, pick up Stix and grocery store sushi, don't do thai.


Very telling, talk about staying in a safe space. Enjoy your sheltered life . . . no wonder you admire t, just too bad your daddy couldn't give millions and bail you out when you blew it all like t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Especially when it's a red hat.


You reap what you sow. That hat symbolizes hate, fear mongering and intentional division. Hate crimes are on the rise thanks to t and his enabling people like you to openly display their intolerance, hence repulsion of the hat that symbolizes that.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Very telling, talk about staying in a safe space. Enjoy your sheltered life . . . no wonder you admire t, just too bad your daddy couldn't give millions and bail you out when you blew it all like t.



*Classic taunting from a childish adult who's been cornered on his unsupported *
*derogatory comments sourced from his Democratic Party !*

*Now we know why you took refuge on the " Skateboard "as a youth.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You reap what you sow. That hat symbolizes hate, fear mongering and intentional division. Hate crimes are on the rise thanks to t and his enabling people like you to openly display their intolerance, hence repulsion of the hat that symbolizes that.


Yes, they are so rampant smollet had to make two up.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they are so rampant smollet had to make two up.


Have you found where Smollet mentioned hats of any kind?


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 249858, member: 1707"

You reap what you sow. 
*Yes " We " do ! Enjoy your retirement on a strong economy.*

That hat symbolizes hate, fear mongering and intentional division. 
*Sorry Buttplugboy....*
*The Hat shows :*
*Strength.*
*Tenacity*
*Freedom.*
*Unity.*


Hate crimes are on the rise thanks to t and his enabling people like you to openly display their intolerance
*That's right !*
*From DEMOCRATS !*

 hence repulsion of the hat that symbolizes that.
*Nope....You Democrats are repulsed by " Success "....*
*The " Hat " represents " SUCCESS " !!!*



/QUOTE



*Awwwww.....Poor Poor Rodent....devoid of independent thought.*
*Triggered by " Success " !!!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you found where Smollet mentioned hats of any kind?


*Hey Golf Ball Thief.....*

*Your judgement is clouded by guilt.*

*Jussie Smollet gave the two Nigerian Brutha's a $ 100.00 bill to *
*purchase two red hats and various other items ( Rope ) to support the *
*actors " skit "in the ice at approx  2:30 am......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you found where Smollet mentioned hats of any kind?


Haven't looked.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh look, it's a bank official trying to explain to Racist Sterno Joe's Huli Huli Boi Iz that Joe's cardboard box is not actually an asset on their balance sheet...

Oh wait, no, it's chief China trade agreement negotiator Lighthizer trying to explain to a very stupid Don the Con what an MOU is... and Don the Con only being happy when Lighthize calls it by some other name... even though it's the exact same thing (kind of like our good old Huli Huli Boi...)

What a ship show.

https://wokesloth.com/trump-laughed-at-arguing-own-trade-chief/lindseyweedston/


----------



## Friesland (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh, has Racist Sterno Joe or the Huli Huli Boi taken my bet yet?

Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, it's a bank official trying to explain to Racist Sterno Joe's Huli Huli Boi Iz that Joe's cardboard box is not actually an asset on their balance sheet...
> 
> Oh wait, no, it's chief China trade agreement negotiator Lighthizer trying to explain to a very stupid Don the Con what an MOU is... and Don the Con only being happy when Lighthize calls it by some other name... even though it's the exact same thing (kind of like our good old Huli Huli Boi...)
> 
> ...





Friesland said:


> Oh, has Racist Sterno Joe or the Huli Huli Boi taken my bet yet?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know...



*Man...What you lack in Intelligence you sure make up with pure unadulterated ignorance.*


----------



## Friesland (Feb 24, 2019)

You all really don't want to miss that video. I'll link it here again. It's amazingly stupid. Like jaw dropping.

"We will leave through the brown wooden door here..." "I don't really like using the door, I prefer using the portal..." "But the door is how we get out..." "I think we should use the portal. Doors are so normal." "Very good Mr. Liar-in-Chief, we'll exit through the brown wooden portal here." "Great idea, Bob. Let's do that."

What an idiot. Really have to watch the video. OMG.

https://wokesloth.com/trump-laughed-at-arguing-own-trade-chief/lindseyweedston/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, it's a bank official trying to explain to Racist Sterno Joe's Huli Huli Boi Iz that Joe's cardboard box is not actually an asset on their balance sheet...
> 
> Oh wait, no, it's chief China trade agreement negotiator Lighthizer trying to explain to a very stupid Don the Con what an MOU is... and Don the Con only being happy when Lighthize calls it by some other name... even though it's the exact same thing (kind of like our good old Huli Huli Boi...)
> 
> ...


Web results
The Dow Rises Above 26,000, Posts a 9-Week Winning Streak | Fortune
Fortune › 2019/02/22 › dow-jon...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2019/02/22/dow-jones-industrial-average-9-week-winning-streak&ved=2ahUKEwi2hLvh2NXgAhVM4qwKHSvJAKsQFjAPegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw2UfPGzQm8AFTuNpwKtRomN&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You all really don't want to miss that video. I'll link it here again. It's amazingly stupid. Like jaw dropping.
> 
> "We will leave through the brown wooden door here..." "I don't really like using the door, I prefer using the portal..." "But the door is how we get out..." "I think we should use the portal. Doors are so normal." "Very good Mr. Liar-in-Chief, we'll exit through the brown wooden portal here." "Great idea, Bob. Let's do that."
> 
> ...


Hopefully t and/or his followers don't end up doing something too detrimental to the country so we can all continue to laugh at them for a long time to come. With stupid that deep it could get really ugly.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hopefully t and/or his followers don't end up doing something too detrimental to the country so we can all continue to laugh at them for a long time to come. With stupid that deep it could get really ugly.


He's running up the deficit for the benefit of his rich family and friends.  He is weakening our relations with our strongest allies.  He is causing financial problems in our agricultural producers, hurting family farms more than the big-ag companies.  He is cutting back on environmental protections.  His shutdown caused damage to National Parks that will take from decades to centuries to recover.

Lock him up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2019)

espola said:


> He's running up the deficit for the benefit of his rich family and friends.  He is weakening our relations with our strongest allies.  He is causing financial problems in our agricultural producers, hurting family farms more than the big-ag companies.  He is cutting back on environmental protections.  His shutdown caused damage to National Parks that will take from decades to centuries to recover.
> 
> Lock him up.


Yeah, you're right, the clown show is distracting from the reality of the actual damage t is facilitating,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Ocasio-Cortez: Probably time to stop having kids because ‘there’s scientific consensus that the lives of children will be very difficult’
FEBRUARY 25, 2019
In a stream-of-consciousness livestream video yesterday, Congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez revealed a lot more than she intended about her life i...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/ocasiocortez_probably_time_to_stop_having_kids_because_theres_scientific_consensus_that_the_lives_of_children_will_be_very_difficult.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Donald J. Trump 

*✔* @realDonaldTrump 




Be nice if Spike Lee could read his notes, or better yet not have to use notes at all, when doing his racist hit on your President, who has done more for African Americans (Criminal Justice Reform, Lowest Unemployment numbers in History, Tax Cuts,etc.) than almost any other Pres!


 72.5K 
3:50 AM - Feb 25, 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*GALLUP: Americans' Perceptions of USA World Image Best Since 2003...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> *✔* @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...


You reap what you sow.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hopefully t and/or his followers don't end up doing something too detrimental to the country so we can all continue to laugh at them for a long time to come. With stupid that deep it could get really ugly.


Other than having made American great again, our leader has run a well tooled campaign and administration of loyal hard working great Americans.  All of them support our President and anything any of them say must be accepted as *TRUTH !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Other than having made American great again, our leader has run a well tooled campaign and administration of loyal hard working great Americans.  All of them support our President and anything any of them say must be accepted as *TRUTH !!!*


 . . . whether photographic evidence or video or transcript or outcome say otherwise? "There are good people . . . on both . . . on both sides!"


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You all really don't want to miss that video. I'll link it here again. It's amazingly stupid. Like jaw dropping.
> 
> "We will leave through the brown wooden door here..." "I don't really like using the door, I prefer using the portal..." "But the door is how we get out..." "I think we should use the portal. Doors are so normal." "Very good Mr. Liar-in-Chief, we'll exit through the brown wooden portal here." "Great idea, Bob. Let's do that."
> 
> ...





*You really are an idiot ( To " steal " your own term. ).*

*That was a  discussion on " Contract " language pure and simple.*

*MOU's are a weasel agreement...pure and simple.....*

*Contracts are binding.....( We hope ! )*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really are an idiot ( To " steal " your own term. ).*
> 
> *That was a  discussion on " Contract " language pure and simple.*
> 
> ...


t is a horrible businessman and deal maker, he constantly gives away the high ground and gets nothing in return . . . Nancy Pelosi worked him over, while wearing heels and a smile on her face.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Other than having made American great again, our leader has run a well tooled campaign and administration of loyal hard working great Americans.  All of them support our President and anything any of them say must be accepted as *TRUTH !!!*


Yeah, I never knew that Harry Reid was "thrown out of Congress" he retired and is suffering from cancer (so that makes him a perfect target for t).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I never knew that Harry Reid was "thrown out of Congress" he retired and is suffering from cancer (so that makes him a perfect target for t).


You reap what you sow.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a horrible businessman and deal maker, he constantly gives away the high ground and gets nothing in return . . . Nancy Pelosi worked him over, while wearing heels and a smile on her face.


Pelosi swung those big tits in his face and he had no choice but to think with his dick instead of his gut.  You’d do the same if your dick were as big as his.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Next time you see one of the little commies-in-training at the grocery selling their $5 boxes of cookies just remember who the organization supports.

Girl Scouts Celebrate Ocasio-Cortez, Andrew Cuomo, Michelle Obama, Jill Biden, Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You reap what you sow.


Yes, and t won't be treated well by history, he and those that believe in and support his carnival barker lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Next time you see one of the little commies-in-training at the grocery selling their $5 boxes of cookies just remember who the organization supports.
> 
> Girl Scouts Celebrate Ocasio-Cortez, Andrew Cuomo, Michelle Obama, Jill Biden, Ruth Bader Ginsburg


Yeah, Americans, the nerve of those littles kids!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*Indictment: 7 Illegal Aliens Accused of Helping Alleged Cop Killer Used Fake IDs*
702


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, Americans, the nerve of those littles kids!


 

* Former Girl Scouts leader finds organization’s ‘money trail’ to abortion *


WASHINGTON, D.C., February 7, 2017 (LifeSiteNews) — American parents sending their little Sally or Joan to Girl Scouts to learn essential life skills may be horrified to learn that the organization funds and partners with the world's leading abortion advocacy organization.

Rochelle Focaracci, former leader of her daughter’s Girl Scout's troop, told LifeSiteNews that the organization's “money trail” to abortion is indisputable. She spoke to LifeSiteNews while supervising an anti-Girl Scouts booth during an event at the March for Life in Washington last month. 

Focaracci, co-editor of _Girl Scouts: Why Not_, explained how Girl Scouts USA belongs to the World Association of Girl Guides and Girl Scouts (WAGGGS) and pays an annual membership fee of $1.8 million. 

“WAGGGS advocates for contraception and ‘abortion rights’ on behalf of its girl members,” she said. WAGGGS, she pointed out, openly partners with the International Planned Parenthood Federation. 

WAGGGS is also closely tied to the UN Population Fund and its agenda, which includes graphic sexual education for children from the earliest ages, free access to contraceptives and abortion for minors, and protection of “right to privacy” so youth can hide their sexual activity, pregnancies, and abortions from parents.

Focaracci said the more registered Girl Scouts there are, the more money WAGGGS receives for its work, part of which includes a pro-contraception and pro-abortion agenda. 

A signboard at Focaracci’s booth showcased a screenshot of the Girl Scouts income tax return, where a $1.8 million “membership quota payment” made to WAGGGS was highlighted. 

“Here’s the money trail,” she said. “It’s here [in the income tax return], every year.”

Focaracci also noted how Girl Scouts partners with The Coalition of Adolescent Girls, an organization that has direct ties to the UK abortion provider Marie Stopes International. 

“Marie Stopes actually provides abortion,” she said. “Their little slogan is ‘Children by choice, not by chance.’”

“That’s pretty concerning that Girl Scouts USA is an active member here,” she said. 

Focaracci once saw the Girl Scouts as a wholesome endeavor that she hoped would help her daughter grow into a strong and confident woman while having a lot of fun along the way. But that all changed in 2008 when she was shocked to learn that part of the Scouts’ agenda stood in direct opposition to her Christian values of respecting life and living chastely by treating one’s body as a temple of the Lord. 

The Girls Scouts’ connection to abortion along with its ties to leftist groups pushing gender ideology (here and here) have caused controversy in recent years.

Last year, Archbishop Robert Carlson of St. Louis cut diocesan ties with the Girl Scouts over its involvement in promoting contraception and abortion. He directed pastors to support other scouting options for the girls of the archdiocese.

“Girl Scouts is exhibiting a troubling pattern of behavior and it is clear to me that as they move in the ways of the world it is becoming increasingly incompatible with our Catholic values,” he said in a letter at that time. 

In 2012, Indiana state Sen. Bob Morris refused to sign a resolution honoring the Girl Scouts’ 100th anniversary because of “disturbing” information that had surfaced about the organization’s relationship with Planned Parenthood. 

In 2011, then-Auxiliary Bishop James Conley of Denver warned that participation in the Girl Scouts risks opening young women to the pro-abortion agenda because of the organization’s approach to sexuality and “reproductive freedom.”

Concerned parents have the option of alternative scouting organizations for their daughters, such as American Heritage Girls or Frontier Girls


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Other than having made American great again, our leader has run a well tooled campaign and administration of loyal hard working great Americans.  All of them support our President and anything any of them say must be accepted as *TRUTH !!!*



*Oh Boy......*

*The TRUTH is just that...The TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hopefully t and/or his followers don't end up doing something too detrimental to the country so we can all continue to laugh at them for a long time to come. With stupid that deep it could get really ugly.



*Not to be as RUDE as you.....but you haven't a clue as to what your posting about.*


----------



## messy (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really are an idiot ( To " steal " your own term. ).*
> 
> *That was a  discussion on " Contract " language pure and simple.*
> 
> ...


Of course an MOU is a contract. Detailed points and signatures.


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course an MOU is a contract. Detailed points and signatures.


Sometimes an MOU is an agreement to draw up a proper contract.


----------



## messy (Feb 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Sometimes an MOU is an agreement to draw up a proper contract.


Ok. But it still has all effective details and signatures of the parties. it's a binding agreement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*Hate Hoax Nation

Prosecutors Charge LGBT Activist with Burning Down Own Home with Pets Inside*

Michigan prosecutors say a longtime LGBT activist set fire to her home and killed her pets due to resentment from subsiding controversy over the enactment of nondiscrimination legislation she advocated for. 

1,276


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*CNN, Fake News Predict Trump’s Doom: 2020 Election Already Over!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*PayPal CEO Admits Partnership with Far-Left SPLC to Blacklist Conservatives*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

POTUS: ‘We Have a Special Feeling’ with North Korea


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

AMERICAN FREED
*Trump reveals US citizen held hostage in Yemen for 18 months is back with family*


----------



## messy (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *PayPal CEO Admits Partnership with Far-Left SPLC to Blacklist Conservatives*


How come all the cool tech discoveries and businesses are always done by Dems? It must be that intellect you righties hate so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

messy said:


> How come all the cool tech discoveries and businesses are always done by Dems? It must be that intellect you righties hate so much.


IDK, I will take the trade off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*Chicago PD Superintendent: ‘A Lot More Evidence’ Against Smollett*

Monday on ABC’s “Good Morning America,” Chicago Police Superintendent Eddie Johnson revealed “there is a lot more evidence” going against “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett’s version of an alleged hate crime. Johnson said as of now, Smollett will still get his day


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh Boy......*
> 
> *The TRUTH is just that...The TRUTH.*


Agreed.  In other news, there is no TRUTH to the charge against Kraft, a very distant acquaintance of Trump.  More a neighbor really.  Hardly know him. Don’t know him.  If there was, the thug police would have videotape evidence.  Which they don’t. 

*TRUTH !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*Trump’s Support Among Hispanic-American Voters Is Growing*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*Boston: 2 Grisly Murders Could Have Been Prevented, if Not for a Judge’s Stance Against Deportation*
Alex Parker


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course an MOU is a contract. Detailed points and signatures.


*No it's not !*

*Unless the specifics are laid out that an MOU is a Legally binding CONTRACTUAL agreement it is NOT A CONTRACT.*
*And once an MOU is signed it becomes a CONTRACT and it is no longer an MOU....very simple...*

*An MOU is just that a Memorandum of Understanding during initial meeting...Guidelines if you will.*

*In Lawyer speak, unless YOU watch what your signing you can screw yourself by signing a statement*
*classified as an MOU....but is actually a CONTRACT.*

*You can morph it with :*
* " Intent to be bound "*
*" Intent to be immediately bound "*
*" Intent to be bound by a formal agreement "*
*..... which equals a Contract.*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

REPUBLICAN FAMILY VALUES

Well respected Mother Jenner, a staple of Republican values, publicly stands proudly with her daughter, and her snatch open for paparazzi examination.

#MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Rosenstein: If the DoJ isn’t prepared to prosecute someone, it should keep its mouth shut


Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

*Rosenstein: If the DoJ isn’t prepared to prosecute someone, it should keep its mouth shut*

Ed MorrisseyPosted at 4:01 pm on February 25, 2019







Is this a smoke signal _to_ Robert Mueller, or a smoke signal _from_ the special counsel? Departing deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein told an audience at the Center for Strategic and International Studies that history would prove that Donald Trump “will deserve credit” for the people he appointed to the run the Department of Justice, which certainly caught the ear of the Washington Post’s Matt Zapotsky. What came next set off sirens over the eventual report coming from the Russia-collusion probe:

See Also: Live at 5:30 ET: Senate votes on Sasse’s bill to protect infants who survive failed abortions





One could have sussed out an ironic meaning in the first statement — _Donald Trump deserves credit for appointing his own political/legal hangman_ — but the second part of the statement makes the thrust sound more literal. Here’s the money quote about the dangers of too _much_ government transparency, in case the tweet doesn’t display for all readers. Emphases Zapotsky’s:

Just because government collects information doesn’t mean that information is accurate, *and it can be really misleading if you’re overly transparent about information that the government collects, so I think we do need to be really cautious about that.* And that’s again not to comment on any particular case. There may be legitimate reasons for making exceptions but as a general principle, my view is the Department of Justice is best served when people are confident that we’re going to operate — when we’re investigating American citizens in particular — we’re going to do it with appropriate sensitivity to the rights of uncharged people. … The guidance I always gave my prosecutors and the agents that I worked with during my tenure on the front lines of law enforcement *were if we aren’t prepared to move our case beyond a reasonable doubt in court, then we have no business making allegations against American citizens.*

_Hmmmm_. That certainly sounds like the man who delivered the predicate for firing James Comey as FBI director in May 2017. Rosenstein wrote the memo Trump used to fire Comey over his indiscretions in the Hillary Clinton investigation, making statements that infuriated Democrats at the time, and for which they still blame Comey for Clinton’s loss. Trump may have fired Comey for other reasons — Trump himself has suggested it had more to do with Comey’s refusal to publicly state that he wasn’t a target of the FBI’s probes — but Rosenstein was clear that Trump had plenty of grounds on which to fire Comey anyway. This reiteration of Rosenstein’s administrative values sounds like a big signal on the obstruction probe, at the very least.

As Zapotsky notes, it doesn’t sound much like a man who’s expecting to see bad news delivered to his new boss, Attorney General William Barr. Rosenstein seems to be shaping the political battlefield for a nothingburger report and a lot of closed lips on whatever chatter Mueller and his team managed to collect. In essence, Rosenstein is telling CSIS that the official DoJ policy was, is, and _should be_ “put up or shut up.” And since the special counsel operates within DoJ regulations and procedures, Rosenstein would have the ability to tell Mueller the same thing — although Mueller would likely not have to be instructed as such.

This also lets Barr off the hook. Rosenstein strongly suggesting that these are the standards he would impose if he remained in charge. That makes it tougher to blame Barr if he operates in the same manner. Did Rosenstein deliberately choose to make that public case for Barr before his own departure in mid-March? That certainly would be doing a solid for Barr, whose motives and integrity have been under attack by Democrats since the day he accepted the appointment from Donald Trump.

It’s worth repeating that we don’t _know_ that Mueller hasn’t found anything chargeable on Trump or anyone else who hasn’t already been indicted. But if we _don’t_ see any more indictments, it sounds as though we’re not going to see much more in a report either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4060
> REPUBLICAN FAMILY VALUES
> 
> Well respected Mother Jenner, a staple of Republican values, publicly stands proudly with her daughter, and her snatch open for paparazzi examination.
> ...


Maybe it needed to breathe.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Agreed.  In other news, there is no TRUTH to the charge against Kraft, a very distant acquaintance of Trump.  More a neighbor really.  Hardly know him. Don’t know him.  If there was, the thug police would have videotape evidence.  Which they don’t.
> 
> *TRUTH !!!*



*Is there video of Kraft getting his tallywacker slapped for an agreed upon charge or just him *
*" donating " to the cause....*
*Did he go into the joint for muscle relief or " Muskle " joint relief...*
*Is he senile do to the recent death of a spouse....*
*or*
*Is he in denial of spending $$$$$$$$ because he's a lonely grouse.*

*Hmmmmm......*

*Why is prostitution illegal.....!*
*if*
*Weed is considered a " Gateway " drug and yet it's legal.....!*


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Agreed.  In other news, there is no TRUTH to the charge against Kraft, a very distant acquaintance of Trump.  More a neighbor really.  Hardly know him. Don’t know him.  If there was, the thug police would have videotape evidence.  Which they don’t.
> 
> *TRUTH !!!*


The question came to mind when I heard this while driving to the store - why would a rich guy pay somebody to do something he could handle himself?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4060
> REPUBLICAN FAMILY VALUES
> 
> Well respected Mother Jenner, a staple of Republican values, publicly stands proudly with her daughter, and her snatch open for paparazzi examination.
> ...



*Oh gawd.....Man Hands !!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Is there video of Kraft getting his tallywacker slapped for an agreed upon charge or just him *
> *" donating " to the cause....*
> *Did he go into the joint for muscle relief or " Muskle " joint relief...*
> *Is he senile do to the recent death of a spouse....*
> ...


Again, alcohol is a gateway drug to stupid decisions. Pot is the gateway drug to junk food. Why are you stuck on the message of Reefer Madness and (purported cross dresser) J. Edgar Hoover?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

espola said:


> The question came to mind when I heard this while driving to the store - why would a rich guy pay somebody to do something he could handle himself?


*The question comes to mind after each and every post where Spola asks a self abusing *
*question......*

*Hmmmm....Why would an " Old Guy " post pictures of stolen " Balls " and solicit the sale *
*of said " Balls "  in a cobbled rack that displays his ill gotten  " Balls " on an open Soccer Forum....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, alcohol is a gateway drug to stupid decisions. Pot is the gateway drug to junk food. Why are you stuck on the message of Reefer Madness and (purported cross dresser) J. Edgar Hoover?


*Wow....thanks for an unsolicited insight to your minds inner workings....*

*Didn't know you liked J. Edger Hooker that much.....*
*Never read a message on " Reefer Madness "....enlighten us....*

*You got a problem with Weed ?*
*You got a problem with Prostitution ?*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The question comes to mind after each and every post where Spola asks a self abusing *
> *question......*
> 
> *Hmmmm....Why would an " Old Guy " post pictures of stolen " Balls " and solicit the sale *
> *of said " Balls "  in a cobbled rack that displays his ill gotten  " Balls " on an open Soccer Forum....*


You’ve proven Espola is a thief.  You proved the entire Mueller crowd are Democrats out to get Trump.  We await your analysis that the entire SDNY office are partisan Democrats from the SDNY US Attorney down.  MAGA !!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You’ve proven Espola is a thief.  You proved the entire Mueller crowd are Democrats out to get Trump.  We await your analysis that the entire SDNY office are partisan Democrats from the SDNY US Attorney down.  MAGA !!!!!


*"THE WHOLE WORLD IS OUT GET ME . . . EERRR, US!" ~ signed NONONONO*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *"THE WHOLE WORLD IS OUT GET ME . . . EERRR, US!" ~ signed NONONONO*


You can't handle the truth!  You weep for nononono and you curse the wacky Alt Right. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what nononono knows.

nononono’s existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives!

I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain nononono to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that nononono provides, and then questions the manner in which he provides it!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


You reap what you sow. It's people like Donald J. Trump that give t fans a bad name.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You reap what you sow. It's people like Donald J. Trump that give t fans a bad name.


What did he do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

*Live at 5:30 ET: Senate votes on Sasse’s bill to protect infants who survive failed abortions; Update: Vote fails, 53-44*
Allahpundit Feb 25, 2019 5:29 PM





Life.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You’ve proven Espola is a thief.  You proved the entire Mueller crowd are Democrats out to get Trump.  We await your analysis that the entire SDNY office are partisan Democrats from the SDNY US Attorney down.  MAGA !!!!!


*Nah ....just read up on Preet Bharara and every thing else about the SDNY falls in place....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nah ....just read up on Preet Bharara and every thing else about the SDNY falls in place....*


Exactly.  This is the cut throat investigative work we need.  Bahrara, that Demo hold over.  Running down the Trump family from his high tower in the SDNY AG office.  When will Trump fire him and appoint reasonable Republican prosecutors and go after Hillary and her pedophile pizza rings?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Beside legitimizing Kim, I wonder what t will give him for free?


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beside legitimizing Kim, I wonder what t will give him for free?


Maybe a ride back to NK on Air Force 1, so he doesn't have to endure that 3-day train ride again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

courtesy of wikimedia Commons







By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO
 @AMANDAPRESTO
February 25, 2019
 70.5k views


On Monday evening, Senate Democrats blocked their Republican counterparts from protecting infants born alive after botched abortion procedures. The Born-Alive Abortion Survivors Protection Act, which is sponsored by Rep. Marsha Blackburn (R-TN), failed to pass the Senate with a vote of 53-44, seven votes shy of the required 60.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> courtesy of wikimedia Commons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was that vote? . . . and who was totally in charge of Congress . . . so how many Republicans voted against that bill and why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When was that vote? . . . and who was totally in charge of Congress . . . so how many Republicans voted against that bill and why?


This will cost you people in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When was that vote? . . . and who was totally in charge of Congress . . . so how many Republicans voted against that bill and why?



Caleb Hull

✔@CalebJHull
https://twitter.com/CalebJHull/status/1100219972184350720

Every single Democrat (except for Manchin, Casey, and Jones) voted in favor of infanticide tonight.

Every Republican voted in favor of protecting those innocent babies' lives.

Never forget this. Get to the polls. Vote.


996
6:24 PM - Feb 25, 2019


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Caleb Hull
> 
> ✔@CalebJHull
> 
> ...


Are you saying there's a new law that permits infanticide? How did it pass?


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This will cost you people in 2020.


Did you hear Bernie Sanders say he wants Trump to wear  a lie detector during the 2020 debates? Classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Why Do Blacks and Leftists Wish the Attack on Smollett Happened?
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/dennisprager/2019/02/26/why-do-blacks-and-leftists-wish-the-attack-on-smollett-happened-n2542201?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwix8OLmzdngAhWIDHwKHS63BrQQlO8DMAR6BAgQEBU&usg=AOvVaw2NF0WQuaI7WUGZdOYNEz2O


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you hear Bernie Sanders say he wants Trump to wear  a lie detector during the 2020 debates? Classic.


You mean the multi millionaire socialist with 3 houses that hires sexual harassers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Are you saying there's a new law that permits infanticide? How did it pass?


You people are toast in 2020. 
No walking  this back.


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are toast in 2020.
> No walking  this back.


Cohen is gonna be fun this week.


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the multi millionaire socialist with 3 houses that hires sexual harassers?


It was a great line. "A lie detector that beeps whenever he lies." That would be awesome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Cohen is gonna be fun this week.


You mean the guy that already lied to congress?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> It was a great line. "A lie detector that beeps whenever he lies." That would be awesome.


How did you people let this guy get elected?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

_RATFEST ON HILL_


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you people let this guy get elected?


It’s the dumbfucks and the suckers that elected him. Not we here in CA.


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _RATFEST ON HILL_


Can’t wait for this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Can’t wait for this.


Is this the one? Again?
*CONGRESS CALLS WITNESS CONVICTED OF LYING TO CONGRESS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s the dumbfucks and the suckers that elected him. Not we here in CA.


You voted for Hillary twice, it's 100% your fault.

*Step Brothers your fault - YouTube*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This will cost you people in 2020.


No it won't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> No it won't.


I bet you thought Trump was going to beat Hillary too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Op-ed February 26, 2019

Jordan Schachtel
* Commentary: Another media hoax — Anti-Trump letter’s 58 ‘bipartisan’ signers are mostly Obama officials *
*Credibility takes another hit*

Photo by Mitchell Layton/Getty Images


Jordan Schachtel




A so-called "bipartisan" letter from 58 national security officials condemning the president's use of an emergency declaration for border security has almost nothing "bipartisan" about it. In fact, it's a document signed by a who's who of top Obama administration officials and fiercely anti-Trump figures. But that didn't stop the media from reporting the story as if there were actual bipartisan consensus.


The letter made the rounds through the legacy media on Monday, castigating the president's use of an emergency declaration to enhance U.S. border security measures. It claims that there is "no factual basis for the declaration of a national emergency," adding that there is no justification for "reprogramming billions of dollars in funding to construct a wall at the southern border."

Teeing up an anti-Trump, open-borders narrative, Politico reported: "President Donald Trump — already facing opposition on his national emergency declaration from House Democrats and a collection of state attorneys general — will on Monday have to contend with a rebuke by a bipartisan group of 58 former national security officials denouncing the White House's directive."

Countless media publications, including CNN, Politico, The Washington Post, The Associated Press, and many more, claimed that the letter was bipartisan, offering credibility to the argument that these former national security officials are somehow neutral in their outlook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

News February 26, 2019

Dave Urbanski
* CNN panelist: 'Racist' Trump doesn't view 'black people as fully human' *

*'This is a president who knows he's on the wrong side of history'*

Image source: Mediaite video screenshot (left); YouTube screenshot (right)


 




The former editor-in-chief of Ebony magazine told CNN host Don Lemon that "racist" President Donald Trump doesn't view "black people as fully human."


Kierna Mayo offered her observation Monday night in the wake of a war of words between Trump and filmmaker Spike Lee, who fired the first shot over the bow during his acceptance speech Sunday night after winning Best Adapted Screenplay for his movie "BlacKkKlansman" at the Academy Awards.










"The 2020 presidential election is around the corner," Lee told the audience, reading from notes and never mentioning Trump's name. "Let's all mobilize. Let's all be on the right side of history. Make the moral choice between love versus hate. Let's do the right thing."

Trump responded on Twitter, calling Lee's subtle salvo against him "racist" and insisting he's done more for black people than nearly any other president


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You voted for Hillary twice, it's 100% your fault.
> 
> *Step Brothers your fault - YouTube*
> 
> ...


weird. i only remember voting for her once.  what do you know that i don't? wasn't it those few idiots in michigan and 1 or 2 other players that didn't vote for hilary that were the problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> weird. i only remember voting for her once.  what do you know that i don't? wasn't it those few idiots in michigan and 1 or 2 other players that didn't vote for hilary that were the problem?


You didn't vote in the primary?


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't vote in the primary?


I don't think so and if I did, I didn't vote for Hillary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s the dumbfucks and the suckers that elected him. Not we here in CA.


Those f'n "deplorables"....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*Attacking John Wayne*
Posted at 8:30 am on February 26, 2019 by Mike Ford






Proving once again that she is not only smarter than I am, but also much quicker on the draw, my fellow contributor Sister Toldjah, has penned an excellent article regarding leftist attacks on that great American icon, John Wayne—and done so before I could even organize my first paragraph. She does a stellar job describing how the leftists just can’t stop using race as a cudgel, even stooping to excoriate a man long dead. Before you look at my thoughts below, please check out her efforts here.

It’s true that Wayne spoke in terms not socially acceptable today. Got it. He was a product of his era. But looking deeper into what he actually said and how he lived his life—how he actually treated people of all colors and beliefs, much Like Charlton Heston who marched with Dr Martin Luther King, he’s definitely more of a man, more of a civil rights leader than that race profiteer Jesse Jackson ever could hope to be. This latest attack, is merely meant to shiv John Wayne in the back, while as he’s been for decades, unable to defend himself.

Along with my Dad, John Wayne was my lodestar as a young man trying to discover what it meant to be a real man—a real American. Both of these MEN portrayed combat heroes, Wayne on The Silver Screen, my Dad, in actual combat. Although he never served in a war, I imagined Wayne’s portrayals, as a movie about my Father’s heroic achievements in Korea—Bronze Star, with “V” device among others.

I applied to West Point because of both of them. My fervent dream was to command a company in the storied, 82nd Airborne Division, which I eventually did, despite my obvious shortcomings. In the movie, “The Longest Day, ” John Wayne, portrayed LTC Benjamin Vandervoort, Commander of the 2/505 Parachute Infantry Regiment. LTC Vandervoort broke his ankle on the D-Day jump and was forced to hobble around on it until his troops “liberated” a wheelbarrow to truck him around—one tough hombre. A few generations later, I was privileged to command HHC, 3rd Battalion, of that same Regiment. Dream—Achieved.





A small aside: The movie portrayed a technical error. It showed Vandervoort/Wayne launching from the aircraft, with his Static Line unhooked, which would have kept his chute from opening and of course, resulted in his impacting the ground at terminal velocity. Our standing joke among Infantrymen, was that only John Wayne could do that—and live.

Moving forward a few decades, who can forget the final scene in the Green Berets, where the little Vietnamese kid, Ham Chuk, asks after learning that Peter-San (the Scrounger) has died, “But—what will happen to me?” And COL Kirby (John Wayne) responds…”You’re what this is all about!” Even now, I’m choked up, just writing about this scene. Point of fact, there is even a hill at Ft Benning, GA named after him—John Wayne Hill, where the fire base battle was filmed.

Marion Michael Morrison, AKA John Wayne, is a real American icon. From my foxhole, all I can see, is that the leftists can only make progress, real progress, by attacking the pillars that are the foundational underpinnings of our great country—like the Boy Scouts, the Military, our Churches and of course and, in and of himself, that great American Hero, John Wayne. That’s their purpose. They will attack anything to do with Americanism and American Manhood in order to foster their communist beliefs and advance their evil agenda. This attack on John Wayne is just another firefight in the ongoing battle for American Manhood


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This will cost you people in 2020.


Why because a Republican held Congress voted against the bill?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*Trump-Hating Journalist Jorge Ramos Met a Real Dictator and it Did Not Go Well*
Brad Slager


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Caleb Hull
> 
> ✔@CalebJHull
> 
> ...


Obviously a lie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _RATFEST ON HILL_


There must be a crime committed before one can "rat someone off" are you finally admitting to the intense criminal culture of the t admin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*What agenda?*
*DUMBING IT DOWN: North Carolina Lowers Standards For Rating Schools*





Photo by Sydney Bourne/GettyImages

By  Hank Berrien 
February 26, 2019
  views
The North Carolina legislature is discussing a bill that would lower the standards for public schools, allowing the schools to be judged by a less stringent standard.


House Bill 145 states:

The State Board of Education shall calculate the overall school performance score by adding the school achievement score, as provided in subsection (b) of this section, and the school growth score, as determined using EVAAS as provided in subsection (c) of this section, earned by a school. The school achievement score shall account for eighty percent (80%), and the school growth score shall account for twenty percent of the total sum. For all schools, the total school performance score shall be converted to a 100-point scale and used to determine an overall school performance grade. The overall school performance grade shall be based on the following scale and shall not be modified to add any other designation related to other performance measures such as a "plus" or "minus":

Then the bill outlines the new parameters:

A school performance score of at least 90 85 is equivalent to an overall school performance grade of A.
A school performance score of at least 80 70 is equivalent to an overall school performance grade of B.
A school performance score of at least 70 55 is equivalent to an overall school performance grade of C.
A school performance score of at least 60 40 is equivalent to an overall school performance grade of D.
A school performance score of less than 60 points 40 is equivalent to an overall school performance grade of


----------



## Booter (Feb 26, 2019)

*HHS docs show thousands of alleged incidents of sexual abuse against unaccompanied minors in custody*

Washington (CNN)The Department of Health and Human Services received more than 4,500 complaints of sexual abuse against unaccompanied minors from 2014-2018, according to internal agency documents released Tuesday by Florida Democratic Rep. Ted Deutch.

In addition,1,303 complaints were reported to the Justice Department during that same time frame, according to the documents.
Deutch addressed the documents during a high-profile House hearing Tuesday on the Trump administration's "zero tolerance" policy that resulted in thousands of immigrant children being separated from their parents.
He said that the documents "demonstrate over the past three years, there have been 154 staff on unaccompanied minor, let me repeat that, staff on unaccompanied minor allegations of sexual assault."

"This works out on average to one sexual assault by HHS staff on unaccompanied minor per week," he added.  

When President Trump was reached for comment he stated "Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything."

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/08/us/donald-trump-tape-transcript.html

#Making America Great?#


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You reap what you sow. It's people like Donald J. Trump that give t fans a bad name.



*You just admitted you're a violent person in need of an intervention....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Booter said:


> *HHS docs show thousands of alleged incidents of sexual abuse against unaccompanied minors in custody*
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Department of Health and Human Services received more than 4,500 complaints of sexual abuse against unaccompanied minors from 2014-2018, according to internal agency documents released Tuesday by Florida Democratic Rep. Ted Deutch.
> 
> ...




*Fake News.....unless of course Jeffery Epstein was near the facility....*
*Which would account for all 154 in the first year under Obama's *
*last year.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously a lie.


No it's not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Booter said:


> *HHS docs show thousands of alleged incidents of sexual abuse against unaccompanied minors in custody*
> 
> Washington (CNN)The Department of Health and Human Services received more than 4,500 complaints of sexual abuse against unaccompanied minors from 2014-2018, according to internal agency documents released Tuesday by Florida Democratic Rep. Ted Deutch.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh, this is too perfect! Let's check in on the lady who assaulted the man in the MAGA hat, shall we?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously a lie.



US News
*‘You are a ghoul’! Kamala Harris’ spin on her pro-infanticide vote is straight-up ‘evil’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*RNC: 'Have fun in prison!'*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *‘You are a ghoul’! Kamala Harris’ spin on her pro-infanticide vote is straight-up ‘evil’*



*She and Sen Cory Booker were the source behind Jussie Smollett's HOAX....*
*Chicago PD covered it up...*
*Jussie Smollett's phone records would have implicated her and Cory....*
*There's NO WAY he did what he did for a pay increase....SAG doesn't work*
*that way !*

*She and the whole Democratic Party are feeling " empowered " because they *
*have a large swath of dumbed down humans that apparently can be told to*
*accept the MURDER of infantile human beings...follow along like Lemming.*

*THE DEMOCRATS NEW MOTTO !*

*" It's just an infant - go ahead and kill it ! "*

*THE DEMOCRATS ARE EVIL !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Border Patrol Chief: Agents Are Being Diverted Away From Combatting Drug Cartels to Care for Kids and Families
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*Matt Gaetz threatens Michael Cohen: Maybe it’s time for your wife to hear about your girlfriends*
Allahpundit Feb 26, 2019 5:31 PM
Top Pick





“I wonder if she’ll remain faithful when you’re in prison.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

A democrat? NAH!


*BREAKING: Maryland Speaker Removes Democrat Involved In 'N-Word' Scandal From Leadership Post *
By Ryan Saavedra

*Democrat Lawmaker Refers To Majority Black County As ‘N****r District,’ Report Says *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*Planned Parenthood Head Bashes Trump Over Anti-Infanticide Tweet: 'As A Mother...I Am Disgusted' *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*You guys give up yet?*

*‘Not necessarily the top country’? Sure, Sen. Booker, run with that and let us know how it turns out *
Posted at 6:33 pm on February 26, 2019 by Jacob B.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

New Jersey Sen. Cory Booker wants to be your next president.
He also does not believe the United States is the top nation into which a person can be born these days.

What country, pray tell, is the top nation to be born in today, Sen. Booker?





If he really hates it that bad…

On the other hand, Booker’s comments may be valid considering his party seems laser-focused on making sure United States-born babies can be killed, even after they are alive.

Everyone knows you win the White House by slamming the U.S.
Works every time


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Bush was always sort of a douche.
*Bush Center: Open Borders for Business Hiring*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

*DID CNN STACK TOWN HALL AUDIENCE AGAINST BERNIE?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *DID CNN STACK TOWN HALL AUDIENCE AGAINST BERNIE?*


Still pushing the Russian narrative I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously a lie.









Too bad you never see this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

What do you douchebags think Boeing thinks about Trump's trip to Vietnam?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

This is how we do it.
Elections have consequences and we won.

9th Circuit gets another Trump-picked judge, after White House bypasses consultation with Dems
The Senate on Tuesday confirmed President Trump's nominee to be a judge on the liberal 9th Circuit Court of Appeals in a party-line vote -- and, in a historic snub, the White House ignored the input of the judge's two Democratic home-state senators in the process.

The aggressive and unprecedented move to bypass the traditional "blue slip" consultation process and plow ahead with the confirmation comes as the Trump administration seeks to systematically erode left-wing dominance on the key appellate court, which Trump has called "disgraceful" and politically biased.

With a sprawling purview representing nine Western states, the appellate court has long been a thorn in the side of the Trump White House, with rulings against his travel ban policy and limits on funding to "sanctuary cities." A lawsuit is currently pending before the 9th Circuit concerning Trump's emergency declaration over border security -- and Trump had sarcastically predicted that Democrats would purposefully file suit in the San Francisco-based appellate court to improve their odds.

The new 9th Circuit judge, Seattle attorney Eric Miller, was confirmed 53-46. Miller was one the 51 federal judicial nominees left over from the previous Congress whom the White House re-nominated last month.

TRUMP: 9TH CIRCUIT WOULD OVERTURN MY THANKSGIVING TURKEY PARDON IF IT COULD
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ninth-circuit-gets-another-trump-picked-judge-after-white-house-bypasses-consultation-with-dems.amp&ved=2ahUKEwix0MCnjtvgAhVHiqwKHXPvB_oQr_oDMAJ6BAgDEBA&usg=AOvVaw1et4sf9d-3VizGDaIHIeEV&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

DOJ Fines Virginia Firm for Hiring Foreigners over Qualified Americans
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/26/doj-fines-virginia-firm-h-1b-workers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjG_LnHkdvgAhUHHqwKHUdqD24QlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw0rcBjbh-iJBSU_nDcNp4HU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

DOJ Fines Virginia Firm for Hiring Foreigners over Qualified Americans
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/26/doj-fines-virginia-firm-h-1b-workers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjG_LnHkdvgAhUHHqwKHUdqD24QlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw0rcBjbh-iJBSU_nDcNp4HU&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Feb 26, 2019)

I miss my Huli Huli Boi. Anyone take my bet yet?

Oh, goodnight Paulie Gonnadieinjail.

I'm starting to think Don the Con might not be completely honest about things...

Hey Racist Sterno Joe, go find your cluck cuck buddy, ask him if he's gonna take my bet. And how about you... getting thirsty... Look, it comes in a 40! You're be rolling RSJ. You gotta get some of that action. 100 cases. Think of rager you could throw for your cardboard box buddies!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I miss my Huli Huli Boi. Anyone take my bet yet?
> 
> Oh, goodnight Paulie Gonnadieinjail.
> 
> ...


How dare you. 

You fuckin' people. You have no idea how to defend a nation. All you did was weaken a country today, Fries U. That's all you did. You put people's lives in danger. Sweet dreams, son.


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

espola said:


>


How dare you. 

President Trump heroically led his country in battle against the ravages of bone spurs.  At least that was what he said.  Medical records apparently don’t exist to even support that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> How dare you.
> 
> President Trump heroically led his country in battle against the ravages of bone spurs.  At least that was what he said.  Medical records apparently don’t exist to even support that.


How did you people let this guy win?
Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocahontas.

Hot Air
Warren: My fundraising ethics only apply in the primary
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/26/warren-fundraising-ethics-apply-primary/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiu492G89vgAhUCIqwKHayZCoYQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw1tFuXhjM_KCnWQ4bk99dHf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Well, well, well, anyone surprised?

I thought Trump was a racist?

Too Funny.

It's a good thing we don't have to believe her, you know, the whole smollet thing.

*Alva Johnson speaks out in tearful interview about her claim Trump 'forcibly kissed' her*
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
Video
*Former Trump campaign staffer files lawsuit, claims Trump tried to kiss her in 2016*



Former Trump campaign staffer Alva Johnson broke down in tears Tuesday night while explaining her accusations that President Trump “forcibly kissed” her during the 2016 election.

Johnson, who has filed a lawsuit against the president, told MSNBC she'd joined the Trump campaign because she believed the White House needed a “businessman” despite thinking he “didn’t have a chance of winning.” She described her role as an “outreach” director in Alabama, where she organized “one of the largest rallies” at the time with then-Sen. Jeff Sessions in attendance.

Johnson said in August 2016, she briefly interacted with then-candidate Trump on an RV during a campaign stop in Florida. Before he stepped off the bus to speak with campaign interns, she told him to “go kick ass” and said she hadn’t seen her family in a very long time. And, after he told her he wouldn’t “let you down,” Johnson said Trump held her hand and began getting closer.

“I just had a lot of internal dialogue. I’m like, ‘okay, is he gonna hug me?’ And then he keeps coming closer. And I’m like, ‘is he gonna hug me?’ I’m like, ‘oh my God, I think he’s going to kiss me’ because he was coming directly towards my face,’” Johnson told MSNBC host Chris Hayes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Pocahontas II is really trying to erase her past prosecutor gig.

Kamala Harris: We Need ‘Reparations’ to Help Blacks ‘Heal’ from ‘Trauma’
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/26/kamala-harris-we-need-reparations-to-help-blacks-heal-from-trauma/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiQ-4CH-NvgAhVGaq0KHVjRDFsQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw2x4d97FnUhlpJKzePklqYD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Spike Lee's Disservice to Black America
FEBRUARY 27, 2019
Sccessful black Americans like Spike Lee, Samuel L. Jackson, and Oprah Winfrey preaching the America-is-against-you lie is a major disservice to their...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/spike_lees_disservice_to_black_america.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

I like the team of Donald. Eric, Tucker,Ricky and Joe
You guys should all hang out
Birds of a feather...probably all have the same suit, too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone know what the demographics of Detroit are?


*Motor City MAGA

Fiat Chrysler to Reopen Idled Detroit Plant…

Chrysler to Invest $4.5B in Michigan, Create 6.5K Jobs*
5,436


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Media
*Reporters who shouted questions about Michael Cohen at Trump during Kim Jong Un photo-op barred from dinner*


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know what the demographics of Detroit are?
> 
> 
> *Motor City MAGA*
> ...


14.5b investment since 2009, 10b already made. Mostly under Obama.
And they're going electric. 
All good.
Doesn't your photo show some "demographics?"


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

I love the Cohen hearings.
And Maria Butina is still cooperating?
Can you imagine a president with so much sordid stuff around him?
Remind me how many of HRC's close associates are in jail?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> 14.5b investment since 2009, 10b already made. Mostly under Obama.
> And they're going electric.
> All good.
> Doesn't your photo show some "demographics?"


Obama, you are a dope.
Obama is the dumbest president, maybe even the dumbest person on earth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> 14.5b investment since 2009, 10b already made. Mostly under Obama.
> And they're going electric.
> All good.
> Doesn't your photo show some "demographics?"


I can have Ricky read this to you and then have Iz explain the economic affects if need be.


*Fiat Chrysler opening new Detroit plant in $4.5 billion plan*



February 27, 2019 / 8:39 AM / CBS/AP

Fiat Chrysler said it will spend $4.5 billion to build the first new auto assembly plant in Detroit in almost three decades, boosting its workforce in the area by about 6,500 jobs. Investment officials touted the plan as an uncommon opportunity to revive the region's economy.

President Donald Trump thanked Fiat Chrysler via Twitter. "They are all coming back to the USA, it's where the action is!" he wrote on Wednesday morning. 

Under the plan, the company said it would reopen a shuttered engine plant in the city and convert another in the same complex into a future assembly plant for the Jeep Grand Cherokee and a new, three-row, full-size Jeep SUV and plug-in hybrid models for all.

The Motor City was once home to about a dozen massive auto production plants, but a rash of closures helped to push Detroit's unemployment rate to a peak of almost 29 percent a decade ago. The new Chrysler plant would be the first since 1991 and is expected to add 3,850 jobs. The company said in a news release that it would add another 1,100 new jobs at its Jefferson North Assembly plant in Detroit, and roughly 1,500 new jobs at facilities in the neighboring suburb of Warren.

The investment would roughly double FCA's hourly workforce in the city and the expected average wage for the new jobs is about $58,000 a year.

Speaking at a news conference after the announcement, Detroit Mayor Mike Duggan called the deal a "once in a generational chance to change the economic" fortunes of Detroit. Gov. Gretchen Whitmer said it has been a long time since Michigan has seen an automotive investment as "big and transformative" as Fiat Chrysler's plan.

*Ripple effect*
The investment will also have a ripple effect, boosting the automotive industry and helping other non-auto businesses elsewhere in Michigan and other Midwest states, Whitmer said.

Fiat Chrysler said the additional investments are subject to tax incentive packages it was working out with the city and state of Michigan. The automaker would need about 200 acres (80 hectares) of land for the project, most owned by the city, Great Lakes Water Authority, DTE Energy and the Moroun family, which owns significant amounts of city real estate and the Ambassador Bridge that connects Michigan to Ontario, Canada. Most of the needed land would be for expanding the footprint of the existing facility, parking and other uses.

City officials signed a memorandum of understanding with the automaker, and they were ironing out a deal to assemble land for the project over the next 60 days.

If enough land is acquired and the tax incentives approved, construction is expected to start later this year and the first new vehicles could be in production by the end of 2020.

*General Motors *
The automaker's injection of money and jobs into the Motor City contrasts sharply with news from rival General Motors Co., which announced plans to shutter its Detroit-Hamtramck plant next year and plans to close four others in the U.S. and Canada.

City officials insisted they would help bring those 5,000 new jobs to the city without displacing any residents. In the early 1980s, thousands of people were relocated and a black and Polish neighborhood known as Poletown was razed for what became GM's Detroit-Hamtramck plant.


General Motors to cut more than 4,000 jobs this week
The company also said Ram heavy duty pickup truck production will stay in Mexico, despite a previous announcement that it would move to a factory in Warren. Instead, the Warren plant will get the Jeep Wagoneer and Grand Wagoneer large SUVs, plus it will continue to build the previous generation Ram light-duty pickup at least through this year.

*Tax credits*
Fiat Chrysler's massive, multi-layered investment calls to mind online retailer Amazon, which last year had more than 230 municipalities competing for its second headquarters and offering billions of dollars in inducements. Northern Virginia and New York ultimately won the competition, but Amazon recently canceled the New York project — and some 25,000 promised jobs — after running into fierce opposition to those incentives from lawmakers and political activists on the left.

Fiat Chrysler's industrial overture to the Detroit area is not the same, said Kristin Dziczek, of the Center for Automotive Research, an industry think tank in Ann Arbor, Michigan. For the automaker, she said, it's akin to "investing with friends in Michigan they know very well." She noted that the city and state are likely to "come to the table with something good" because they see a realistic return on their investment. The city said it's offering $12 million in tax credits.

"You wouldn't find local opposition to this issue like in New York — people in Detroit and Michigan want auto jobs," Dziczek said. "(Fiat Chrysler) is not out there waving their dollars around saying, 'Who will give us the most incentives?' ... They weren't playing an incentive game. They were looking at a business case, and what makes sense."

Company officials said SUVs remain in demand, with strong sales and growth potential in domestic and overseas markets. The company's chief financial officer told investors in June that trucks and SUVs would account for 80 percent of revenue by 2022.

*Union praise*
Union leaders also praised the announcement.

"It is especially exciting because these are good union jobs that have been achieved through collective bargaining," United Auto Workers Vice President Cindy Estrada said in a statement. "We now look forward to working with the city and other community leaders on a community benefits agreement that reimagines our city and empowers our citizens to create sustainable communities with long-term viability."

Detroit's history has long been intertwined with the U.S. auto industry, with its attendant peaks and valleys.


Big American muscle cars steal the show at this year's Detroit Auto Show
Historically, Detroit's job losses have been reflected in its plummeting population. About 1.8 million people lived in Detroit in the 1950s and Detroit was the nation's fourth-biggest city in 1960. By 2016, it would rank 21st as the tens of thousands of the middle class fled to the suburbs. More whites moved away following a riot in 1967. The black middle class made a similar exodus in the following decade.

About the same time, the car plants that provided jobs and helped keep the city running were hiring fewer people. Around 1970, Detroit's unemployment rate was just over 7 percent. It reached 25 percent by 1990. In 2009, the unemployment rate was close to 29 percent.

*Shrinking population*
Today, Detroit has fewer than 700,000 residents. But the city's unemployment rate last fall was down to about 8 percent.

Fiat Chrysler says it's cutting about 1,400 jobs at a plant in Belvidere, Illinois, that makes Jeep Cherokees — a move the automaker says is unrelated to a major investment in the Detroit area that could add 6,500 workers.

Company officials say the cuts are because of softening demand globally for the SUV, and not related to the Detroit-area investments.

The Illinois plant will continue with its remaining 3,760 workers. The company adds in a statement it will work to place laid off workers in open, full-time positions as they become available


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I love the Cohen hearings.
> And Maria Butina is still cooperating?
> Can you imagine a president with so much sordid stuff around him?
> Remind me how many of HRC's close associates are in jail?


Well I hope you’re satisfied.


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama, you are a dope.
> Obama is the dumbest president, maybe even the dumbest person on earth.


As I said, this 4.5b is in addition to the 10b spent since 09.
Looks like they are cutting 1400 now in IL and adding up to possibly 6500. So net gain of maybe 5,000 if they  reach potential?
All good!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

"You are the first person convicted of lying to congress that's been invited back to testify, so congratulations on that."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, well, well, anyone surprised?
> 
> I thought Trump was a racist?
> 
> ...


So you are ok with unwanted forcibly sexual acts because you believe it proves something? You really are an idiot a show it more everyday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *Reporters who shouted questions about Michael Cohen at Trump during Kim Jong Un photo-op barred from dinner*


That's how democracy dies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

*Michael Cohen: I Have No Evidence of Russia Collusion…

…but ‘I Have My Suspicions’*

During a Congressional hearing Wednesday, President Trump’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen said that while he has no actual evidence of the Trump campaign coordinating with Russia, he has his “suspicions


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michael Cohen: I Have No Evidence of Russia Collusion…*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/27/michael-cohen-i-have-no-evidence-of-russian-collusion-but-i-have-my-suspicions/*
> *…but ‘I Have My Suspicions’*
> 
> During a Congressional hearing Wednesday, President Trump’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen said that while he has no actual evidence of the Trump campaign coordinating with Russia, he has his “suspicions


Keep dreaming lil' joke keep dreaming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are ok with unwanted forcibly sexual acts because you believe it proves something? You really are an idiot a show it more everyday.


So, you believe her?
#FakeNewsYouDumbFuck


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are ok with unwanted forcibly sexual acts because you believe it proves something? You really are an idiot a show it more everyday.


Well, your wife must be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep dreaming lil' joke keep dreaming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Immigration and Customs Enforcement
*Protected by a Sanctuary City: Previously Deported Illegal Alien Who Raped a Child Has Been Sentenced*
 
Katie Pavlich
|
@KatiePavlich
|
Posted: Feb 27, 2019 9:00 AM
  Share (229)   Tweet





A previously deported illegal alien from Honduras, Juan Ramon-Vasquez, has been sentenced in Philadelphia after being convicted of repeatedly raping a child. Philadelphia is a sanctuary city and he will serve just 21 months in jail.

"In March 2014, he was found back in the United States by U.S. Department of Homeland Security’s Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) officers.  At that time, Ramon-Vasquez was in the custody of the Philadelphia Department of Prisons," the Department of Justice explained in a release late Tuesday. "The City of Philadelphia thereafter chose not to comply with a detainer lodged by ICE for Ramon-Vasquez, who was instead released from custody by the Philadelphia Department of Prisons.  After his release, Ramon-Vasquez proceeded to repeatedly rape a young child.  The defendant is currently serving a sentence of 8 to 20 years in state prison for the


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

SCRIPTED TESTIMONY?
*Cohen admits he worked with key Dems Schiff, Cummings to prepare for hearings*


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "You are the first person convicted of lying to congress that's been invited back to testify, so congratulations on that."


How is it possible that one guy, Trump, could surround himself with so much sleaze and criminal activity? It’s unreal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> How is it possible that one guy, Trump, could surround himself with so much sleaze and criminal activity? It’s unreal.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't think is working out the way you people thought it was going to.

The libs are even calling him Michael.

What a bunch of fucking idiots you people are.


'I BELIEVE SO'
*WATCH LIVE: Cohen insists he was 'a good lawyer' to Trump, after admitting secretly recording him*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Denial.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think is working out the way you people thought it was going to.
> 
> The libs are even calling him Michael.
> 
> ...


Just a temporary side show.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

When you lose CNN,

*CNN Panel: Cohen Lied When He Told Congress He Never Wanted White House Job*
Share
Tweet
Email
BY: Jeffrey Cimmino 
February 27, 2019 12:43 pm

A CNN panel said Michael Cohen made a false claim Wednesday when he said he never wanted a job in the Trump White House during his testimony before the House Oversight Committee.

"The one potential problem that I thought Michael Cohen has is when he was asked if he wanted a job in the White House, and he said no," correspondent Dana Bash said. "Our reporting, I know, Pam, you have been told and I have been told, all of us, by people in and around the process real time, he very much wanted a job in the White House."

Host Jake Tapper played the clip in which Rep. Jim Jordan (R., Ohio) pressed Cohen about his desire to work in the White House.

"How long did you work in the White House?" Jordan asked.

"I never worked in the White House," Cohen responded.

"That's the point, isn't it, Mr. Cohen? … You wanted to work in the White House, but you didn't get brought to the dance," Jordan continued.

Cohen denied Jordan's claims and insisted he was "extremely proud to be personal attorney to the president of the United States of America."

"I did not want to go to the White House. I was offered jobs. I can tell you a story of Mr. Trump reaming out Reince Priebus because I had not taken a job where Mr. Trump wanted me to, which was working with Don McGahn at the White House general counsel," Cohen added.

"I think the issue there is that one sentence: ‘I did not want to go to the White House.' All of our reporting suggests that's not true," Tapper said.

"After he said that I reached out to Reince Priebus," Bash said. "I spoke to him, and his comment was no comment. He said I'm not getting involved in this and we, of course, witnessed this real time that this president probably more than any other, if he wants somebody in the White House, they're there."

"You know, Reince Priebus and John Kelly probably didn't want Omarosa to be working in the White House and other people, but they were there because the president wanted it to be so. So if Michael Cohen and the president really wanted it to happen, more importantly the president, it would have happened and he wanted it."

Cohen, Trump's longtime lawyer and fixer, has compared Trump to a mob boss in his testimony and called him a racist, con man and cheat. He said he regretted the work he's done on behalf of him over the past decade.

Cohen was sentenced to three years in prison in December for a variety of charges, including tax evasion, bank fraud, campaign finance violations, and lying to Congress. He has also been disbarred.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

*Democrats Release Medicare For All Bill And Gue$$ What’s Missing*
Sarah Lee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

ASSOCIATED PRESS
POLITICS 
More Than 37,000 Visa Applications Denied In 2018 Because Of Trump’s Travel Ban 
By Rowaida Abdelaziz


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michael Cohen: I Have No Evidence of Russia Collusion…*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/27/michael-cohen-i-have-no-evidence-of-russian-collusion-but-i-have-my-suspicions/*
> *…but ‘I Have My Suspicions’*
> 
> During a Congressional hearing Wednesday, President Trump’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen said that while he has no actual evidence of the Trump campaign coordinating with Russia, he has his “suspicions


Who had loser joe for first up in the "still no collusion" pool?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Who had loser joe for first up in the "still no collusion" pool?


You people must be getting desperate, pinning your hope on a known liar, felon that has lied to Congress before. This is the best you got?
Too Funny.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people must be getting desperate, pinning your hope on a known liar, felon that has lied to Congress before. This is the best you got?
> Too Funny.


Q:  What was the biggest lie to Congress that Cohen admitted to? 
A:  "Trump did nothing wrong."


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Matt Gaetz threatens Michael Cohen: Maybe it’s time for your wife to hear about your girlfriends*
> Allahpundit Feb 26, 2019 5:31 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...



*The Democrats ( One of the " Ladies " with jewelry in her cheek ) threatened *
*Rep Matt Gaetz with HEAVY Legal action for his comments !*

*Let's see if " She " :*

*A. Follows thru...( She most likely won't )*
*B. Survives personal scrutiny of her " Private " life !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

There goes the fake dossier.


US News
*‘There it is!’ People were hoping Michael Cohen would be asked about Prague, and he just *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Media
*Game over? Oh man, not even CNN is buying what Michael Cohen is selling [video*


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There goes the fake dossier.
> 
> 
> US News
> *‘There it is!’ People were hoping Michael Cohen would be asked about Prague, and he just *



*Micheal Cohen is now giving himself a " Reach around "....5:07 ET*

*Lanny Davis is perplexed by the grandiose " Reach around " 5:08 ET*

*AOC dreamed of a Hamburger during the grandiose " Reach around " 5:09 ET*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Micheal Cohen is now giving himself a " Reach around "....5:07 ET*
> 
> *Lanny Davis is perplexed by the grandiose " Reach around " 5:08 ET*
> 
> *AOC dreamed of a Hamburger during the grandiose " Reach around " 5:09 ET*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

*"Cohen says if Trump loses in 2020, there will never be a peaceful transition of power".....

Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......geeezzzzuss.....I think Cohen and Daffy are cut from the same cloth....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

I know it's black history month and all, but this is cra cra.

Democrats In 2019: First Blackface, Then Klan Regalia, And Now They Can Just Drop The N-Word?
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 250451, member: 1585"









/QUOTE





*BWWWHHAAAAAAA !!!!!!*

*I DON'T EVEN HAVE TO POINT OUT THE RESEMBLANCE TO......*


*" THE RODENT " !!!!!*


----------



## Booter (Feb 27, 2019)

The following from Cohen's closing remarks pretty much sums up the miserable piece of shit Don the Con Trump is.  It's hilarious to come in here and read the batshit crazy rantings of the Trump supporting Fox News zombies. 

_I'd like to say directly to the president, we honor our veterans even in the rain, you tell the truth even when it doesn't enrich you, you respect the law and incredible law enforcement agents, you don't villainize them, you don't disparage generals, gold star families, prisoners of war and other heroes who had the courage to fight for this country.

You don't attack the media and those who question what you don't like or what you don't want them to say and you take responsibility for your own dirty deeds. You don't use your power of your bully pulpit to destroy the credibility of those who speak out against you. You don't separate families from one another or demonize those looking to America for a better life. You don't vilify people based on the god they pray to and you don't cuddle up to our adversaries at the expense of our allies.

Finally, you don't shut down the government before Christmas and new year's just to simply apiece your base. This behavior is childish, it denigrates the office of the president and it's simply un-American. And it's not you.

So to those who support the president and his rhetoric as I once did, I pray the country doesn't make the same mistakes that I have made or pay the heavy price that my family and I are paying, and I thank you very much for this additional time, chairman._


----------



## Booter (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> How is it possible that one guy, Trump, could surround himself with so much sleaze and criminal activity? It’s unreal.


He only hires the best felons.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

The craziest thing about Congressman (for now) Gaetz's witness-tampering threats yesterday is that he is actually a lawyer and should have known better.

Oh,  wait a minute -- he's from Florida -- never mind.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> The following from Cohen's closing remarks pretty much sums up the miserable piece of shit Don the Con Trump is.  It's hilarious to come in here and read the batshit crazy rantings of the Trump supporting Fox News zombies.
> 
> _I'd like to say directly to the president, we honor our veterans even in the rain, you tell the truth even when it doesn't enrich you, you respect the law and incredible law enforcement agents, you don't villainize them, you don't disparage generals, gold star families, prisoners of war and other heroes who had the courage to fight for this country.
> 
> ...



*The above Cut n Paste response from the Democrats " Caged " LIAR supports the *
*projected depiction of most, if not all Democrats.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> He only hires the best felons.


How did you idiots let him win?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

*Greg Krieg*‏Verified account @*GregJKrieg* 2h2 hours ago




WUT https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-politics/virginia-first-lady-under-fire-for-handing-cotton-to-african-american-students-on-mansion-tour/2019/02/27/e03dedbe-3ac4-11e9-aaae-69364b2ed137_story.html …pic.twitter.com/WNexbyqyX9







95 replies   252 retweets   412 likes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Actor Terry Crews Talks About the Importance of Fatherhood – and Gets Blasted by #Woke Folks


Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter

*Actor Terry Crews Talks About the Importance of Fatherhood – and Gets Blasted by #Woke Folks*

Posted at 7:30 pm on February 27, 2019 by Sister Toldjah






_Actor Terry Crews. Screen grab via ABC’s “The View”._

“America’s Got Talent” host and “Brooklyn Nine-Nine” star Terry Crews isn’t afraid to mix it up when it comes to discussing issues some view as “controversial.” This week as no exception.

It all started on Sunday. Crews linked to an opinion piece from the _New York Times_ written by human rights lawyer Derecka Purnell in which she criticized remarks former President Obama made at a town hall earlier this month.

He was speaking to a group of young black men, and Purnell took issue with what she saw as Obama’s shaming of black culture:

He and the basketball player Stephen Curry discussed mentorship, masculinity and mass incarceration. But his scolding of black boys drew the most attention.

“If you are really confident about your financial situation,” Mr. Obama told the crowd, “you are probably not going to be wearing a eight-pound chain around your neck.”

“Because you know,” he continued, “‘Oh, I got a bank account.’ I don’t have to show you how much I got. I feel good.”

His comments disappointed me because they’re part of problematic practices, like calling out black children for having ghetto names like mine or wearing Air Jordans. Such remarks by Mr. Obama reflect his administration’s failure, and to an extent that of My Brother’s Keeper, to tackle the systemic inequality that shapes black people’s lives in America.

Crews’s response: “If a successful black man can’t advise the black male youth of the next generation, who will? THE STREET. That’s who.”


----------



## Friesland (Feb 27, 2019)

Where's my Huli Huli Boi?

And Don the Con really got NK today- tricked them into agreeing to not provide an accounting of their nukes! That clever fox. Why didn't any other president think of such a great negotiation: meet with nothing in return, leave with nothing tangible gained. Now that's the art of the deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Feb 27, 2019)

hey, did Huli Huli Boi or Racist Sterno Joe take my bet yet?

Just wondering.

Lemme know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where's my Huli Huli Boi?
> 
> And Don the Con really got NK today- tricked them into agreeing to not provide an accounting of their nukes! That clever fox. Why didn't any other president think of such a great negotiation: meet with nothing in return, leave with nothing tangible gained. Now that's the art of the deal!


Coward.


----------



## Friesland (Feb 27, 2019)

Where did Huli Huli Boi go?

And where is that brave hombre Racist Sterno Joe? Did he put his handouts where his sterno is?

We're waiting RSJ. Step up, homie.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where did Huli Huli Boi go?
> 
> And where is that brave hombre Racist Sterno Joe? Did he put his handouts where his sterno is?
> 
> We're waiting RSJ. Step up, homie.



*You're futile attempt at juvenile insults rather exposes the direction*
*the humiliation traveled when you were an obnoxious youth.....*


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where did Huli Huli Boi go?
> 
> And where is that brave hombre Racist Sterno Joe? Did he put his handouts where his sterno is?
> 
> We're waiting RSJ. Step up, homie.


Chicken Iz can’t type right now. He’s using his fingers to count. 
But he says a lot fancy stuff. He has an equation! 
But no, too chicken to bet on the definition of an asset.


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

I love this Cohen stuff. Remember when he was interviewed during the campaign?
“What polls? What polls?”


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I love this Cohen stuff. Remember when he was interviewed during the campaign?
> “What polls? What polls?”


I’m pretty sure that dude behind and to his left is the consigliere of the Profaci family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

MAGA.

Travel Ban Ends Nearly All Immigration from Terrorist-Sanctioned Countries
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/27/travel-ban-ends-nearly-all-immigration-from-terrorist-sanctioned-countries/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj-9b-rzN3gAhVNAqwKHaoCBYcQlO8DMAN6BAgMEBE&usg=AOvVaw1vCTSYrP6hf2r36JbzdWTz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Illegal Alien Accused of Beating Newborn Son to Potential Death
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/27/illegal-alien-accused-of-beating-newborn-son-to-potential-death/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj-9b-rzN3gAhVNAqwKHaoCBYcQlO8DMAF6BAgMEAk&usg=AOvVaw11MX-ZBgEsbGu3i8VOsQOX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Previously Deported Illegal Alien Convicted of Child Rape After Release by Sanctuary City
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/27/deported-illegal-alien-child-raping-sanctuary-city/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj-9b-rzN3gAhVNAqwKHaoCBYcQlO8DMAJ6BAgMEA0&usg=AOvVaw0C0T6xC_Pgu116VzeqVEx9&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Feb 27, 2019)

I am shocked, SHOCKED!! that Don the Con finally visits the general area of the Hanoi Hilton and doesn't get NK to give up their nukes. Who could have predicted?

Meanwhile, anyone seen my Huli Huli Boi? I got an MOU with him and Racist Sterno Joe that one of those cluck cucks is gonna increase the cash flow of their assets by a little wager...

Maybe they're locked up with Paulie Gonnadieinjail. 

Don't worry HHB and RSJ, I'll ship to prison. I'm generous like that!


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I am shocked, SHOCKED!! that Don the Con finally visits the general area of the Hanoi Hilton and doesn't get NK to give up their nukes. Who could have predicted?
> 
> Meanwhile, anyone seen my Huli Huli Boi? I got an MOU with him and Racist Sterno Joe that one of those cluck cucks is gonna increase the cash flow of their assets by a little wager...
> 
> ...


This time, t followed the clever negotiating tactic of giving in to the other side before the meeting started.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2019)

“Republicans on the committee tried to destroy the credibility of his testimony, not because they believe that his testimony is false, but because they fear it is true.” 

-- Peter Wehner, former Deputy Director of Speechwriting for George W Bush


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Here we go again: on the US student who died in NK Otto Warmbier t said, "I believe Kim knew nothing about it" and that were "warm feelings in the air".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

espola said:


> This time, t followed the clever negotiating tactic of giving in to the other side before the meeting started.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Race to the bottom.

MAG: Kamala keeps misrepresenting career as prosecutor...
https://reason.com/blog/2019/02/27/kamala-harris-misrepresents-her-previous


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

*]BUMP.*
“Republicans on the committee tried to destroy the credibility of his testimony, not because they believe that his testimony is false, but because they fear it is true.”

-- Peter Wehner, former Deputy Director of Speechwriting for George W Bush


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> *]BUMP.*
> “Republicans on the committee tried to destroy the credibility of his testimony, not because they believe that his testimony is false, but because they fear it is true.”
> 
> -- Peter Wehner, former Deputy Director of Speechwriting for George W Bush


Bush again? I put him right down on the bottom rung with the wackadoodle  Mccain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

*Growing Scandal May Pull Down Canada’s Trudeau

…Alleged Threats, Bribes, Prostitutes*

Former Canadian Attorney General Jody Wilson-Raybould gave a bombshell testimony accusing Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and other officials of “veiled threats” to force her to drop a case for political purposes.

903


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

BREAKING CHINA
*North Korea expert explains why President Trump’s Vietnam walkout is sure to spook Beijing*


SEAN HANNITY: At Hanoi summit, China’s Xi saw a president willing to walk away: Gordon Chang


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

***Watch Live**

CPAC 2019 – Day One*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ***Watch Live***
> *https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/02/28/watch-live-conservative-political-action-conference-2019-day-one/*
> *CPAC 2019 – Day One*


t pusses out and says he believes Kim knew nothing about the torture of Otto Warmbier. t is afraid to confront anyone and stand up for what is right. He agrees with adversaries and snaps at allies as he flies away, not to their face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t pusses out and says he believes Kim knew nothing about the torture of Otto Warmbier. t is afraid to confront anyone and stand up for what is right. He agrees with adversaries and snaps at allies as he flies away, not to their face.


3 lies there.

Is Trump going to jail before or after Cohen is murdered?


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t pusses out and says he believes Kim knew nothing about the torture of Otto Warmbier. t is afraid to confront anyone and stand up for what is right. He agrees with adversaries and snaps at allies as he flies away, not to their face.



*Look at you.... all twisted and shit.*

*If it wasn't for despots like Little Rocket Man and his minion torturing and killing*
*humans you wouldn't have anything to post about.....*

*You " Love " Kim, Putin and the Maduro types....makes your little butthole pucker with*
*delight.... everyday !*

*More War !*
*More Famine !*
*More Human brutality !*
*More Civilization under Socialism/Communism !*

*Oh if only HRC had been voted in !*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

She'll fit right in,


*Ocasio-Cortez Hit With FEC Complaint Alleging She Laundered Money To Boyfriend*


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She'll fit right in,
> 
> 
> *Ocasio-Cortez Hit With FEC Complaint Alleging She Laundered Money To Boyfriend*










*What Burger....I'm eating a " Hot " dog.....oops a Veggie Sandwich.
Seems she's not listening to Mad Maxine when it comes to Lies and Deceit !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What Burger....I'm eating a " Hot " dog.....oops a Veggie Sandwich.
> Seems she's not listening to Mad Maxine when it comes to Lies and Deceit !*


You are a creepy scumbag. You come off as the type of person other people get seriously creeped out about when in close proximity to you. A serious mouth breather you are.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a creepy scumbag. You come off as the type of person other people get seriously creeped out about when in close proximity to you. A serious mouth breather you are.


*One day you're the " Tough " guy......*
*The next, your " whimpering " ass gets creeped out....*

*Now now Rodent....it just doesn't work like that.*

*As for this " Mouth Breather " reference....the fact that YOU *
*bring it up...projects that others in your past have laid this*
*smelly flower at your feet.....maybe just the " proximity "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

*Judge Orders Release Of Christopher Steele Deposition*
February 28th, 2019
_





Christopher Steele speaks to reporters in London. (Youtube screen shot/CBS News)


A federal judge in Florida on Thursday ordered the release of depositions given by former British spy Christopher Steele and a longtime associate of late Republican Arizona Sen. John McCain in a lawsuit filed against BuzzFeed regarding Steele’s anti-Trump dossier.

U.S. District Court Judge Ursula Ungaro overruled requests by Steele and David Kramer, the former McCain associate, to keep depositions they gave in the BuzzFeed lawsuit under seal. Ungaro dismissed a lawsuit filed against BuzzFeed on Dec. 19, 2018, by Aleksej Gubarev, a Russian businessman accused in the dossier of using his companies to hack into DNC computers.



_


Steele was hired in June 2016 by opposition research firm Fusion GPS to investigate then-candidate Donald Trump’s ties to Russia. He produced 17 separate memos dated between June 20, 2016, and Dec. 13, 2016, alleging a vast conspiracy between the Trump campaign and Kremlin to influence the election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

United Nations showcasing photograph of communist 'mass murderer'

 
https://www.foxnews.com/world/united-nations-showcases-photograph-of-communist-revolutionary-che-guevara


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> United Nations showcasing photograph of communist 'mass murderer'
> 
> View attachment 4083
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/united-nations-showcases-photograph-of-communist-revolutionary-che-guevara


Unbelievable.  Next thing those commies will do is showcase a photo of Kim Jong Un.  Wait, not him. He’s Trump’s buddy now. Wait, they’re not on speaking terms today. Maybe tomorrow.  I’m confused.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

[QUOTE="Racist Joe, post: 250799, member: 5326" I’m confused.[/QUOTE]
Go to the OMG thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a creepy scumbag. You come off as the type of person other people get seriously creeped out about when in close proximity to you. A serious mouth breather you are.


Who's king?
Your king.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4086


Horrible situation for sure and that is why you don't go to these places and fuck around.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Horrible situation for sure and that is why you don't go to these places and fuck around.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Who's king?
> Your king.


People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Horrible situation for sure and that is why you don't go to these places and fuck around.


Blaming the victim fits your politics well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Horrible situation for sure and that is why you don't go to these places and fuck around.


Especially before Trump was in office.
El Presidente got some Americans back from that hell hole, but during the last administration they came back like poor Otto, or they didnt come back at all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Im sorry, he's your king too.
My bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Blaming the victim fits your politics well.


Sorry, you are the party of victims, I almost forgot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Especially before Trump was in office.
> El Presidente got some Americans back from that hell hole*, but during the last administration they came back like poor Otto, or they didnt come back at all.


* Aka "shithole"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> * Aka "shithole"


Racist!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

*In ‘Emotional’ Meeting After ‘Embarrassing’ Gun Bill Vote, Democrats Learn Their 2018 Blue Wave Isn’t So Blue*
* "... their promise to their constituents was that they were going to put people over politics." *





Alex Wong/Getty Images

By  James Barrett 
March 1, 2019
84.5k views
Just a couple of months into their new reign in the House after the "blue wave" election in 2018, Democratic leaders are coming to find that they're not quite as unified as they'd hoped they'd be — and that some of the moderate Democrats elected in districts Trump won in 2016 are actually willing to do what the increasingly radical leadership of the party is committed to never doing: compromising at times with Republicans.





On Wednesday, despite being the minority party in the House, Republicans managed to win a vote that helped empower ICE — the agency Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and other radical Democrats have demonized as the embodiment of xenophobia and cruelty and want to #abolish outright — and promote the Republican agenda of deporting more people living in the country illegally.

"Republicans offered an amendment to a broader gun background check bill to have the National Instant Criminal Background Check System report them to U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, which could then decide if it wants to pick them up for deportation," The Washington Times explains. "The amendment was approved on a 220-209 vote, with 26 Democrats joining the GOP in support. Only one Republican voted against it."

The vote prompted an "emotional" meeting among Democrats afterward, with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi lecturing her fellow Democrats about staying in line and Ocasio-Cortez vowing to put her fellow Democrats on a "list" to be primaried if they dare to undermine her radical agenda by voting with Republicans.

"We are either a team or we’re not, and we have to make that decision," Pelosi reportedly told her fellow Democrats after the vote.


Ocasio-Cortez's spokesman Corbin Trent told The Washington Post that the freshman representative "said that when activists ask her why she had to vote for a gun safety bill that also further empowers an agency that forcibly injects kids with psychotropic drugs, they’re going to want a list of names and she’s going to give it to them."

But as the Post reports, some of the more moderate freshman representatives aren't so easily cowed and understand that their more purple views are a big part of the reason that Democrats won the majority in the House.




AD Quality Auto360p720p1080p .st0{fill:#FFFFFF;}.st1{fill:#0099FF;} Top articles3/6READ MOREBiden Calls Mike Pence A 'Decent Guy.' Then This Happens.


 
"It's this class of members that got elected that are the reason we have the majority," said Florida's Rep. Stephanie Murphy, co-chair of the moderate Blue Dog Coalition. "Many of them come from these [moderate] districts, and their promise to their constituents was that they were going to put people over politics."

Congresswoman Murphy is correct in saying that moderates secured Democrats the majority in the House in 2018. A total of 22 of them (18 freshmen) voted for the ICE amendment, Bloomberg's Greg Giroux pointed out (h/t [URL='https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/02/28/nancy-pelosi-goes-bonkers-gop-embarrasses-gun-control-vote/']RedState): "Of the 26 Democrats who voted for that Republican 'motion to recommit' (ICE amendment) gun bill, 22 represent districts Trump won in 2016; 18 of the 26 were first elected in November 2018."


 *Greg Giroux*‏Verified account @*greggiroux* Feb 27




Of the 26 Democrats who voted for that Republican "motion to recommit" (ICE amendment) gun bill, 22 represent districts Trump won in 2016; 18 of the 26 were first elected in November 2018.pic.twitter.com/w5bV9zo0bp







1:13 PM - 27 Feb 2019[/URL]


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist!


I really don’t believe he knew about it.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, you are the party of victims, I almost forgot.


What "party" would that be?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

It appears that t was prepared to offer to cancel the joint US-ROK military exercises that have been a regular part of our relationship for decades as an opening gesture with Kim.  Even though the talks have failed, the next round of exercises is canceled anyway.

Lock him up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> United Nations showcasing photograph of communist 'mass murderer'
> 
> View attachment 4083
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/united-nations-showcases-photograph-of-communist-revolutionary-che-guevara


Oh, I thought they were gonna talk about t's best bud Kim.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *One day you're the " Tough " guy......*
> *The next, your " whimpering " ass gets creeped out....*
> 
> *Now now Rodent....it just doesn't work like that.*
> ...


No inconsistency of course, just you, once again, feeling trapped. You are a well established scumbag, even those on your side know it, but they like that kinda thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who's king?
> Your king.


That's funny, I wonder how many counts of business fraud he will help expose? RICO, baby, RICO.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that t was prepared to offer to cancel the joint US-ROK military exercises that have been a regular part of our relationship for decades as an opening gesture with Kim.  Even though the talks have failed, the next round of exercises is canceled anyway.
> 
> Lock him up.


Putin told him to do that, sooooooo . . . Lock him up and then hang him for treason.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *In ‘Emotional’ Meeting After ‘Embarrassing’ Gun Bill Vote, Democrats Learn Their 2018 Blue Wave Isn’t So Blue*
> * "... their promise to their constituents was that they were going to put people over politics." *
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how AOC is the new "It girl" for the t swallowers.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Separated at birth --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Separated at birth --


Dumb and Dumber


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who's king?
> Your king.




*Rodent's relative......how those " Tiny " hands quiver.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> What "party" would that be?


The selt pitty party of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how AOC is the new "It girl" for the t swallowers.


She is only good for one thing.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The selt pitty party of course.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The selt pitty party of course.


So you mean the aggrieved, the forgotten, those who thought t would be their champion because he said so, like you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Separated at birth --




*Poor Poor Spola.......*

*Separated upon impact......*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I have no idea what that means.


*Of course you do....insert an " f " for the t ya Fool.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you mean the aggrieved, the forgotten, those who thought t would be their champion because he said so, like you.



*MAGA !*



*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is only good for one thing.


Another example of how you see the ignorance of a caveman mindset as not only cute, but also a viable way to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I have no idea what that means.


Sure you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another example of how you see the ignorance of a caveman mindset as not only cute, but also a viable way to be.


I meant that she is only good for pulling all of you fools on the left, way, way over the cliff left and to laugh at, 2 things.
What did you think I meant?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

*Candace Owens at CPAC: The Democrats Are the ‘Party of Slavery, Jim Crow, KKK’*
887


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Dems kicked ass in ‘18. America has spoken.
Elections have consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

‘GIFT’ TO TRUMP?
*Dems embrace reparations, border wall destruction, Green New Deal – and may hurt 2020 chances*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Listen and learn.

bing.com/videos
__Click to view

19:53
Michelle Malkin speaks at CPAC 2019: full speech


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

This must be the resident cowards' paper, Fries?






*Paper Dumps Covington Coverage Correction On Friday Evening...
'Contradicting or failing to confirm accounts'...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure you do.


Im not so sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I really don’t believe he knew about it.


Sounds reasonable to me.
Shithole commie regimes torture and kill a lot of people.
You think Kim is up to date on the specifics?


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.
> Shithole commie regimes torture and kill a lot of people.
> You think Kim is up to date on the specifics?


Actually, they don't torture and kill captured Americans. When they do, the boss knows about it. 
If you like dictators, though, such as Kim, Putin and the Saudi king, you pretend to take them at their word.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, they don't torture and kill captured Americans. When they do, the boss knows about it.
> If you like dictators, though, such as Kim, Putin and the Saudi king, you pretend to take them at their word.


You mean, they dont torture and kill Americans, "anymore".
New Sheriff in town.
Have you heard?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, they dont torture and kill Americans, "anymore".
> New Sheriff in town.
> Have you heard?


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Tell Otto.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, they dont torture and kill Americans, "anymore".
> New Sheriff in town.
> Have you heard?


I admire that you unashamedly lick the boots of the rich. You know your place, which is good.

Meanwhile, did you see this? Do the crime, do the time...

Prosecutors are recommending as much as a year in jail for members of the Proud Boys extremist gang, two of whom have pleaded guilty so far to charges stemming from a vicious attack outside a GOP event in Manhattan late last year.

Ten members of the Proud Boys appeared in New York Supreme Court on Friday, having initially faced charges of assault and rioting after they were caught on video ruthlessly beating protesters outside the Metropolitan Republican Club on the Upper East Side in October. 

Initially, the Proud Boys ― a gang of right-wing extremists founded by Gavin McInnes, known for attacking protesters across the country ― blamed anti-fascists for starting the fight that night. But in December, surveillance video from a nearby building, along with footage taken by journalist Sandi Bachom, made it clear that the Proud Boys were the aggressors.

Two of them have taken plea deals in the case. Jake Freijo and Eryk Kacznyski pleaded guilty Friday to a lesser charge of disorderly conduct in exchange for their freedom and five days of community service. Another two ― Irvin Antillon and David Jacob ― are due back in court later this month. 

The Manhattan District Attorney’s office recommended a variety of sentences for an additional six men, from probation up to a year in jail. Each was offered a plea deal to various assault and rioting charges.

The following recommended sentences will be decided by a judge in April:



*John Kinsman:* one year in jail on a plea to attempted assault in the second degree and riot in the second degree
*Geoffrey Young:* six months in jail on a plea to riot in the second degree and attempted assault in the third degree
*David Kuriakose:* 30-day jail/probation split on a plea to riot in the second degree and attempted assault in the third degree
*Kyle Borello:* three years’ probation on a plea to riot in the second degree and attempted assault in the third degree
*Douglas Lennan:* three years’ probation on a plea to riot in the second degree and attempted assault in the third degree
*Maxwell Hare:* one year in jail on a plea to attempted assault in the second degree and riot in the second degree


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tell Otto.


Do you have your nose so thoroughly buried in t's buttcheeks that you don't realize he has led you into a position of supporting an anti-American dictator?  I remember the good old days when you used to call people like what you have become "commies".


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you have your nose so thoroughly buried in t's buttcheeks that you don't realize he has led you into a position of supporting an anti-American dictator?  I remember the good old days when you used to call people like what you have become "commies".


If he reads Orwell, he may understand the relationship between totalitarian states and totalitarian leaders. So far, he doesn't understand it at all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you have your nose so thoroughly buried in t's buttcheeks that you don't realize he has led you into a position of supporting an anti-American dictator?  I remember the good old days when you used to call people like what you have become "commies".


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> he reads Orwell


Yes i do.
That makes one of us.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


Have you figured out why people are laughing at you yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you figured out why people are laughing at you yet?


Apparently not.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I admire that you unashamedly lick the boots of the rich. You know your place, which is good.
> 
> Meanwhile, did you see this? Do the crime, do the time...
> 
> ...


Fake News mostly.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News mostly.


How do you mean? There are no legal proceedings against those people for that night?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, they don't torture and kill captured Americans. When they do, the boss knows about it.
> If you like dictators, though, such as Kim, Putin and the Saudi king, you pretend to take them at their word.


Some people need a "daddy" figure in their lives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, they dont torture and kill Americans, "anymore".
> New Sheriff in town.
> Have you heard?


Kim plays t like a fiddle then goes back to NK and laughs his ass off. On the world stage, and in the USA, t is a joke, as are you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you have your nose so thoroughly buried in t's buttcheeks that you don't realize he has led you into a position of supporting an anti-American dictator?  I remember the good old days when you used to call people like what you have become "commies".


He and many others use to support America first now it's t first and nothing else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> How do you mean? There are no legal proceedings against those people for that night?


"Fake News" is simply how he begrudgingly acknowledges the truth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people need a "daddy" figure in their lives.


You're the expert. (apparently)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim plays t like a fiddle then goes back to NK and laughs his ass off. On the world stage, and in the USA, t is a joke, as are you.


Ha-ha.
That kind of joke?
Is that what espola keeps talking about?
When does it get funny?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He and many others use to support America first now it's t first and nothing else.


#MAGA


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim plays t like a fiddle then goes back to NK and laughs his ass off. On the world stage, and in the USA, t is a joke, as are you.


I love you too, rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes i do.
> That makes one of us.


Yeah, and like I said before when dizzy interpreted the Planet Earth episode showing the ravages of global warming and pollution as showing that, "the planet is doing pretty well", you see things you want to see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, and like I said before when dizzy interpreted the Planet Earth episode showing the ravages of global warming and pollution as showing that, "the planet is doing pretty well", you see things you want to see.


wait, are you messy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> wait, are you messy?


No, I just took a shower, I was pretty filthy before though, why do you ask?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I just took a shower, I was pretty filthy before though, why do you ask?


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Dems kicked ass in ‘18. America has spoken.
> Elections have consequences.


*Oh yeah....*

*Democrats kicked ass so well in 2018 they ended up with a least*
*20 questionable US House of Representative seats that everyone*
*KNOWS were stolen by fraudulent vote harvesting/vote counting or*
*any number of other methods to swing the US House from Republican*
*to Democrat.....*
*SoCal Orange County is a prime example of the corruption we witnessed*
*this last election cycle.....*
*Again..everyone knows the votes were fraudulently achieved and Democrats*
*seated when Republicans were wining until AFTER the polls closed ....*

*America DID NOT SPEAK ...... RED" Messy " !*
*Criminals SPOKE WITH THEIR HAMMER AND SICKLE in California !*








*What happened was Conservatives in California ( Esp SoCal )*
*let complacency sink in and the lost seats reflect just that !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

He tells me he didn’t know about it, and I will take him at his word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Another violent tolerant leftist.

FINALLY! Zachary Greenberg arrested for the assault of @TPUSA activist at UC Berkeley
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/03/01/finally-zachary-greenberg-arrested-for-the-assault-of-tpusa-activist-at-uc-berkeley/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjy2PS-tOLgAhVh_4MKHd0BDm0QlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw3PmU6ec9BA0APqTmZ1kDYx&ampcf=1


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh yeah....*
> 
> *Democrats kicked ass so well in 2018 they ended up with a least*
> *20 questionable US House of Representative seats that everyone*
> ...


errrrrrrrh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

*Rate of Hispanic poverty in America has fallen to a record low 18.3% - and the overall rate of poor Americans has declined three years in a row, new Census data reveals *
*Hispanics account for 18.3% of the population and 18.3% of them live in poverty *

*The 1.1% year-on-year decrease in their rate poverty of in 2017 was also the largest single decline that the U.S. Hispanic population has ever experienced*
*The rate of poverty among all Americans declined slightly in 2017 to 12.3%, the third year in a row that the numbers have gone down, Census data shows*
*Hispanic households also saw their median household income increase 3.7% to $50,486 in 2017, the third year in a row that the population saw a rise in pay*
The rate of poverty among Hispanic people fell to 18.3 percent in 2017 – the lowest number since government officials started tracking the data in 1972, according to new U.S. Census data.

The year-on-year decrease of 1.1 percent in 2017 was also the largest single decline that the Hispanic population - of all races - has ever experienced.

The rate of poverty among all Americans declined slightly in 2017 to 12.3 percent, the third year in a row that the numbers have gone down, though Census officials said the year-on-year decline wasn't statistically significant.


This graph illustrates the rate of poverty each year since 1972 among Hispanics, white people and all Americans, according to U.S. Census data
One of the major factors driving the shift is the decrease in immigration from Latin America – and particularly Mexico – over the past decade, said Tomás Jiménez, an associate professor of sociology at Stanford University.

'Now the majority of the growth of the Hispanic population is coming from the U.S.-born population, and the U.S.-born population is … exhibiting signs of assimilation, and that's reflected in economic indicators,' Jiménez told DailyMail.com. 'They are doing better than their parents.' 


His own research is finding another related trend is changing: as recently as 2009, 24 percent of people of Mexican descent in the U.S. were in the country illegally. By 2016 that number had fallen to 15 percent, Jiménez said.

That's had a tremendous impact on the overall financial well-being of that population, he added. 

While fewer Hispanics are now considered poor, they continue to be disproportionately impoverished given how much of the overall population they repla

Across the tracks: Where a child lives in America - often down to the block - offers stark predictions for whether they will grow up to be rich, poor or even land in prison
America's neediest cities revealed: Detroit ranks worst in the nation, with high rates of child and adult poverty 
Hispanics make up 18.3 percent of the U.S. population, yet account for 27.2 percent of people living in poverty in America.

By comparison, white people are 60.5 percent of the U.S. population and account for 42.8 percent of the people living in poverty. 

Black Americans account for 13.2 percent of the population but 22.7 percent of all Americans living in poverty, while Asians in America make up 6 percent of the population and 4.9 percent live in poverty.

Hispanic households saw their median household income increase 3.7 percent to $50,486 in 2017, the third year in a row that the population saw a rise in pay.

The declines in poverty were concentrated among Hispanic males, who saw their poverty rates go down 1.1 percent.

In addition, foreign-born Hispanics saw a 1.4 percentage point decline in their poverty rates, while those living in Western states had a 2.3 percentage point decrease.

The biggest concentration was among Hispanics living outside of major cities, where poverty rates among that population were down 5.7 percentage points.


This graph illustrates the breakdown of demographics of all Americans, as well as the population of Americans living in poverty, according to U.S. Census data
Meanwhile, poverty rates for Hispanic females, native-born Hispanics and those living outside of the Western U.S. did not change significantly in 2017 compared to 2016.

Overall, 12.3 percent of Americans were living in poverty in 2017, down from 12.7 percent in 2016 – and representing a 2.5 percentage point decrease since 2015's rate of 13.5.

It's the longest stretch of declines in the overall poverty rate since the four-year period from 1997-2000.

The national poverty rate was 22.4 percent in 1959, the year the measure was established. 

In the 10 years that followed, poverty rates moved steadily downward – dropping 10.3 percentage points – until a recession in 1969. 

Since then, the rate has fluctuated up and down between a low of 11.1 in 1972 and a high of 15.2 in 1983. 

Trump touts strength of US economy in State of the Union address


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

It’s Not ‘Identity Politics,’ It’s Anti-White Politics
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/ilanamercer/2019/03/01/its-not-identity-politics-its-antiwhite-politics-n2542461?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi6x5_OwuPgAhUDnawKHbjSAwgQlO8DMAd6BAgLECE&usg=AOvVaw2_M5JnzJt_gB2dJlE13QBu


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Democrats Prepare Congressional Hearings over Trump Saying ‘Fake News’
Beto: Calling Press ’Enemy of the People’ Is ’incitement to violence’
https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/01/democrats-prepare-congressional-hearings-over-trump-saying-fake-news/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

HARVARD/HARRIS POLL: 3-IN-4 VOTERS FAVOR ‘AMERICA FIRST’ PLATFORM FROM CANDIDATES
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/01/harvard-harris-poll-3-in-4-voters-favor-america-first-immigration-trade-war-platform-candidates/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

UNITED NATIONS SHOWCASES GIANT PORTRAIT OF COMMUNIST TYRANT CHE GUEVARA
 
https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2019/03/01/united-nations-showcases-giant-portrait-communist-tyrant-che-guevara/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

*From Roy Rogers to Infanticide*
By Lloyd Marcus
I learned that the Roy Rogers Museum in Branson, MO closed its doors forever. Roy Rogers was a bit before my time. Still, the closing of his museum triggered something in me. My late black dad, Dr. Rev. Lloyd E. Marcus was a big Roy Rogers fan. I remember Roy Rogers as a good guy cowboy on TV who always did the right thing. Roy's character was very much like my dad's. No, I am not going to get sappy, reminiscing about a time when TV role models taught kids right from wrong. Suggest that some behaviors are right and some behaviors are wrong -- how corny, judgmental, intolerant and old fashion is that?

America has moved on. Democrats, Hollywood, and fake news media say America no longer wants white guys like Roy Rogers on TV, infecting our kids with Christian morals and family values.

America has moved on from the biblical teaching that there are only two genders. NYC recognizes 31 different genders. Facebook gives customers 56 gender options. Leftists believe they are far more sophisticated and intelligent than Bible believers and Americans living in flyover country.

Leftists say determining a baby's gender by its genitalia at birth is idiotic. They say we must allow the child to evolve into the gender it wants to be. This insane child abuse has led to hundreds of kids as young as four years old identifying as transgender and changing their sex. 

American College of Pediatricians president Dr. Michelle Cretella wrote, “Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.” Dr. Cretella also stated, “No one is born transgender.”






America has moved on from children respecting their father and their elders. There I go sounding like an old guy. My sister, three brothers and I were raised respecting our dad, answering him with yes or no sir. Dad was fun and easy to talk to. But we understood that he was not our peer. Hollywood routinely portrays fathers as idiots whose kids give them zero respect.

America has moved on from TV heroes like Superman who stood for “truth, justice and the America way.” Leftist indoctrination in public school has our kids believing “the American way” and patriotism are racist. Singing the song “Proud to be an American” has been banned in public schools. Wearing an America flag t-shirt to school on a Mexican holiday has been banned in America. Unfortunately, many of our youths believe it is racist to expect immigrants to learn English, respect our flag, and enter our country legally.

Superman on TV has been replaced with America's first lesbian superhero. LGBTQ indoctrination dominates kid's TV programming. Public education beginning in pre-k promotes same-sex parents and encourages little boys to wear dresses to school. 


When Roy Rogers was popular on TV, students still began their school day with a simple prayer for themselves, their parents, teachers and country. In 1962, the Supreme Court ruled that prayer and Bible reading in public school was unconstitutional which removed prayer from public school. The consequences have been devastating. Behavior and academic performance plummeted. Pregnancies for girls 10-14 shot up 553%; student STDs up 226%. Since removing biblical principles from public policy, divorce rates skyrocketed up 117%; single-parent households up 140%.

Since removing prayer, SAT scores declined for 18 consecutive years. SAT scores for students in Christian private schools are almost 80% higher than public school. 

Democrats successfully caused America to move on, rescuing students from the horror of beginning their day by humbly acknowledging their creator with a prayer.

Once again, Democrats are intensely working to deceive Americans into moving on, away from valuing the life of human babies. Democrats seek to pass a law to execute babies even after they are born. Absurdly, Democrats claim they desire only to protect a woman's health. How on earth does a baby threaten its mother's health after it is born? Democratic women rant that fathers should not have any say in a mother's decision to murder their babies.

Senate Democrats, many of them running for president, voted against saving the life of babies who survive abortions. Roy Rogers and his wife Dale Evans could never imagine a time when an entire American political party would become so overtaken by evil; claiming moral authority to pass legislation to murder living breathing crying babies. Welcome to modern America.

Folks, I am extremely excited about the Heartbeat bill that makes abortion illegal as soon as the baby's heartbeat can be detected. The Heartbeat bill is gaining momentum in several states. Praise God.

Since _Roe v. Wade_ in 1973, America has aborted nearly 60 million babies. I pray that the Heartbeat bill will mark the beginning of the end of America mass murdering babies. I also pray that the bill will end the effort by Democrats, Hollywood, and leftists to cause Americans to move on, away from Godly principles and values which have made America great.

For America to be great again, we must honor God again. Founding Father John Adams said, “Our constitution was made only for a moral and a religious people.”

My fellow Americans, did I mention that the Roy Rogers Museum in Branson, MO closed its doors forever?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

I learned that Trump didn't tell Cohen to lie, there was no collusion, and the dossier was false. It is too bad journalists didn't care.
MARCH 2, 2019
Are journalists and other Democrats who willingly spread false stories with no evidence to destroy someone they don't want as president any better tha...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/i_learned_that_trump_didnt_tell_cohen_to_lie_there_was_no_collusion_and_the_dossier_was_false_it_is_too_bad_journalists_didnt_care.html


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

I wonder why she is getting a pass?

TheBlaze
NYC Mayor De Blasio's wife spent $900 million in taxpayer money—with no record of how it was spent.
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/02/nyc-mayor-de-blasios-wife-spent-900-billion-in-taxpayer-money-with-no-record-of-how-it-was-used/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjz_rvv2OPgAhVMAqwKHYAnC4gQlO8DMAJ6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw0scfSglPqwgD9N4ojBowUt&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

*Washington Post finally admits mistakes in coverage of Covington Catholic incident*

_
Can you lefty bitches read?





Washington Post video screenshot
AARON COLEN

More than a month after the original incident, The Washington Post has issued an editor's note correcting it's erroneous reporting on the confrontation between Native American activist Nathan Phillips and the Covington Catholic High School students.

Early reports from the event portrayed the students as instigators who were mocking and harassing Phillips. The imagery of a white teenager wearing a "Make America Great Again" hat while smiling and staring down a Native American man fit perfectly with a narrative many in the media, including at The Post, were eager to jump on.

But, the more details that came out about the situation, the more it became clear that Phillips was not an innocent victim of harassment and ridicule from Trump-supporting students.


Here's what the Post had to say about it in the Friday note:

A Washington Post article first posted online on Jan. 19 reported on a Jan. 18 incident at the Lincoln Memorial. Subsequent reporting, a student's statement and additional video allow for a more complete assessment of what occurred, either contradicting or failing to confirm accounts provided in that story — including that Native American activist Nathan Phillips was prevented by one student from moving on, that his group had been taunted by the students in the lead-up to the encounter, and that the students were trying to instigate a conflict. The high school student facing Phillips issued a statement contradicting his account; the bishop in Covington, Ky., apologized for the statement condemning the students; and an investigation conducted for the Diocese of Covington and Covington Catholic High School found the students' accounts consistent with videos.Subsequent Post coverage, including video, reported these developments: "Viral standoff between a tribal elder and a high schooler is more complicated than it first seemed"; "Kentucky bishop apologizes to Covington Catholic students, says he expects their exoneration"; "Investigation finds no evidence of 'racist or offensive statements' in Mall incident."

A Jan. 22 correction to the original story reads: Earlier versions of this story incorrectly said that Native American activist Nathan Phillips fought in the Vietnam War. Phillips said he served in the U.S. Marines but was never deployed to Vietnam.
It is important to note that The Washington Post is being sued by one of the Covington students, Nicholas Sandmann, who was most prominently featured in the videos of the incident and whose reputation was significantly attacked in the aftermath.


Sandmann is suing the Post for $250 million, claiming he was defamed based on a "deceptively edited" video. Sandmann's lawyers accused the Post of leading a "mainstream and social media mob of bullies which attacked, villified and threatened" him.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

*Turning Point USA Celebrates First Night of CPAC with ‘AmericaFest’ After Party*





Jonathan Williams/TPUSA
1 Mar 201970

2:50
*Turning Point USA hosted its first-ever CPAC after party on Thursday night, entitled “AmericaFest” — a culturally political event for young conservatives, featuring special guest appearances and remarks from Donald Trump Jr., Kimberly Guilfoyle, Sen. Ted Cruz, and Rep. Dan Crenshaw.*

Conservative student organization Turning Point USA (TPUSA) put on its first ever “AmericaFest” after party at CPAC on Thursday night, which turned out to be a successful event packed with young conservatives and featuring special guest appearances from Donald Trump Jr., Kimberly Guilfoyle, Senator Ted Cruz, and Rep. Dan Crenshaw, among others.

AmericaFest, which was facilitated by TPUSA’s newly hired chief creative officer, Benny Johnson, appropriately meshed together conservative politics and culture, which even included a “bread line” overseen by a cardboard cutout of socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, as well as a tastefully-labeled cocktail list.

A few of the selections on the drink menu included a “Mexico Will Pay For It,” which would get you a tequila sunrise, a “Russian Collusion,” which was a vodka soda, and a “CRYN’ Chuck Schumer” equated to a glass of wine — but if you simply wanted a juice box, you could order the “AOC.”






The TPUSA after party was hosted at the Cadillac Ranch in National Harbor, Maryland, right across the street from where CPAC is being held — and served as a great CPAC “kick off” party for young conservatives attending the conference from all over the country.

“You’re on the right side of this, guys — history is going to remember you favorably,” said Trump Jr. to the party-goers on Thursday night, after having noted several ways in which the Democrat Party has become increasingly radical, specifically mentioning the “post-term abortion nonsense” and Rep. Ocasio-Cortez’s admitted goal to “pay people who don’t want to work.”

“This didn’t exist a few years ago,” added Trump, referring to the student organization and conservatism in general beginning to take on a new cultural identity, “Thank you for making me party and making people see what this party is all about.”

TPUSA founder and executive director Charlie Kirk took a break from his more formal suit-and-tie look to don a red t-shirt with the words, “This is MAGA country,” while the organization’s communications director Candace Owens led a crowd of students onto the dance floor.

The following are a few photos from TPUSA’s AmericaFest, courtesy of photographer Jonathan Williams.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *From Roy Rogers to Infanticide*
> By Lloyd Marcus
> I learned that the Roy Rogers Museum in Branson, MO closed its doors forever. Roy Rogers was a bit before my time. Still, the closing of his museum triggered something in me. My late black dad, Dr. Rev. Lloyd E. Marcus was a big Roy Rogers fan. I remember Roy Rogers as a good guy cowboy on TV who always did the right thing. Roy's character was very much like my dad's. No, I am not going to get sappy, reminiscing about a time when TV role models taught kids right from wrong. Suggest that some behaviors are right and some behaviors are wrong -- how corny, judgmental, intolerant and old fashion is that?
> 
> ...



Good grief... I'll never get back the 30 seconds of my life I wasted reading the first paragraph of this dumb post. Honestly, I feel kind of bad for you Joe... what kind of human spends all day reading wacko right wing fluffer pieces and re-posting them on a youth soccer website?   Talk about a creepy and weird.


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Good grief... I'll never get back the 30 seconds of my life I wasted reading the first paragraph of this dumb post. Honestly, I feel kind of bad for you Joe... what kind of human spends all day reading wacko right wing fluffer pieces and re-posting them on a youth soccer website?   Talk about a creepy and weird.


And you’re not even mentioning his peculiar focus on the trans issue. His reading sources are soooo weird. The crush on Donald Trump, Jr is a nice touch...they all have that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Good grief... I'll never get back the 30 seconds of my life I wasted reading the first paragraph of this dumb post. Honestly, I feel kind of bad for you Joe... what kind of human spends all day reading wacko right wing fluffer pieces and re-posting them on a youth soccer website?   Talk about a creepy and weird.


Don't waste that on me, Kevin Spacey needs all of your energy right now.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't waste that on me, Kevin Spacey needs all of your energy right now.


Joe... maybe I should go bump up some of your old posts on Roy Moore, but I bet you can't find a single one of me defending Kevin Spacey.  Kinda funny there is actual proof of you doing that exact thing your making-up attacks on others about.  Seems to be a thing with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Joe... maybe I should go bump up some of your old posts on Roy Moore, but I bet you can't find a single one of me defending Kevin Spacey.  Kinda funny there is actual proof of you doing that exact thing your making-up attacks on others about.  Seems to be a thing with you.


Aren't you the one that said Spacey should be left alone because he employs a lot of people or something along those lines?
What did Roy Moore do and why isn't he been charged, prosecuted, arrested and jailed?
I don't remember me defending him other to say we need some proof. I could be wrong and if so show me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Watch Live: President Donald Trump Speaks at CPAC
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/02/watch-live-president-donald-trump-speaks-at-cpac/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Deport the towel head.

WHOA: The Democrat chair of the House Foreign Affairs Committee just UNLOADED on Rep. Ilhan Omar over her latest ‘vile anti-Semitic slur’
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/03/01/whoa-the-democrat-chair-of-the-house-foreign-affairs-committee-just-unloaded-on-rep-ilhan-omar-over-her-latest-vile-anti-semitic-slur/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwipjqLYkOTgAhUJZawKHf3mCvUQlO8DMAV6BAgJEBk&usg=AOvVaw3RitgV70ERc6JXZxg0cLVD


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you the one that said Spacey should be left alone because he employs a lot of people or something along those lines?
> What did Roy Moore do and why isn't he been charged, prosecuted, arrested and jailed?
> I don't remember me defending him other to say we need some proof. I could be wrong and if so show me.


No, I'm the one who said his team dropped him, he was digitally removed from his last movie and his career was over... and there wasn't any more punishment Hollywood or the entertainment industry could do to him.  I'm sure the posts are still there if anyone wants to go look. 

Roy Moore wasn't charged because as he pointed out, the statute of limitations had passed and it was no longer possible to charge him.  Guess voters in his district didn't quite see it that way as he ended up losing one of the deepest red districts in the country.  

If you don't remember defending him, that's on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> No, I'm the one who said his team dropped him, he was digitally removed from his last movie and his career was over... and there wasn't any more punishment Hollywood or the entertainment industry could do to him.  I'm sure the posts are still there if anyone wants to go look.
> 
> Roy Moore wasn't charged because as he pointed out, the statute of limitations had passed and it was no longer possible to charge him.  Guess voters in his district didn't quite see it that way as he ended up losing one of the deepest red districts in the country.
> 
> If you don't remember defending him, that's on you.


I guess I am just a victim of the boy who cried wolf syndrome, feels pretty good to be the victim.
You should know by now I don't like criminals, lock all the guilty people up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Especially before Trump was in office.
> El Presidente got some Americans back from that hell hole, but during the last administration they came back like poor Otto, or they didnt come back at all.


It is just like Carter and the hostages, they were let go before Regan got the chance. The killed Otto because Obama is a weak pussy that did nothing.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess I am just a victim of the boy who cried wolf syndrome, feels pretty good to be the victim.
> You should know by now I don't like criminals, lock all the guilty people up.


So Sheriff Joe, as a model of consistency, you’ll agree with me that Sheriff Joe Arpaio should be locked up, right?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Joe... maybe I should go bump up some of your old posts on Roy Moore, but I bet you can't find a single one of me defending Kevin Spacey.  Kinda funny there is actual proof of you doing that exact thing your making-up attacks on others about.  Seems to be a thing with you.



*Hey " Tiny " T....did they ever prove any of those unsubstantiated accusations/smears....*

*If Roy Moore tries a 2020 bid he will have some formidable challenges..... !*

https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/432121-gop-candidate-welcomes-roy-moore-to-enter-alabama-senate-race


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Tiny " T....did they ever prove any of those unsubstantiated accusations/smears....*
> 
> *If Roy Moore tries a 2020 bid he will have some formidable challenges..... !*
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/432121-gop-candidate-welcomes-roy-moore-to-enter-alabama-senate-race


BREAKING NEWS!!!!
Local socalsoccer Idiot Supports Pedophiliacs Holding Public Office


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!
> Local socalsoccer Idiot Supports Pedophiliacs Holding Public Office



*Oh my....False accusation KING is now reduced to inane childish attacks.*

*It's Ok......I do understand you mental dilemma. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> So Sheriff Joe, as a model of consistency, you’ll agree with me that Sheriff Joe Arpaio should be locked up, right?


I was pardoned, it was a witch Hunt that wasted time and money because Obama was a partisan hack.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

*HRC......*

*One " Messy " real Witch Hunt.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess I am just a victim of the boy who cried wolf syndrome, feels pretty good to be the victim.
> You should know by now I don't like criminals, lock all the guilty people up.


The whole t swallower thing is to play the victim, who do you think you are fooling, yourself?
t got elected telling you you were "the forgotten" the victims of a "rigged system" then once elected did the exact opposite by rigging the system even further making policy by the rich, for the rich and to the advantage of the rich . . . yet you persist to support these things that go directly against your own best interests.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 2, 2019)

Where's my huli huli boi at?

Anyone take that bet yet?

The cucks that cluck still around?

Goodnight Paulie Dieinjail,


----------



## Friesland (Mar 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Especially before Trump was in office.
> El Presidente got some Americans back from that hell hole, but during the last administration they came back like poor Otto, or they didnt come back at all.


This, of course, is just another load of unmitigated horse shit by lying enablers. Untrue and stupidly repeated. Here's some facts.
 .


Then-Director of National Intelligence James Clapper went to retrieve Kenneth Bae along with Matthew Todd Miller, both of whom were accused of "hostile acts." They were released in November of 2014 after spending months in a hard labor camp.

The journalists Laura Ling and Euna Lee were freed after former PresidentBill Clinton traveled to Pyongyang in August of 2009 to ask for their release and to collect them.

Other releases have had unhappy endings. The American student Otto Warmbier was released by North Korea in 2017 when he was in a coma. He died shortly after returning home.

But we all know liars gonna lie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where's my huli huli boi at?
> 
> Anyone take that bet yet?
> 
> ...


All the t swallowers buffoons all lay low when it comes to being held accountable, they aren't "Stand Tall" kinda people. They are the shrink and hide types.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where's my huli huli boi at?
> 
> Anyone take that bet yet?
> 
> ...









*How's yur eyesight.....heard yous was high *
*on Dehorn an the starwell incident was tramatizin....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All the t swallowers buffoons all lay low when it comes to being held accountable, they aren't "Stand Tall" kinda people. They are the shrink and hide types.



*Who's hiding.....*

*From the looks of it....you and yours are in a World of Hurt.*
*Looks like ole Jeffery Epstein is gunna pop like a Zit and spill*
*the beans on a whole shit load of Democrats AND Republicans.....*

*Let's see who shrinks and hides when the TRUTH comes out about *
*what went on at this Island .....Dip stick.*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who's hiding.....*
> 
> *From the looks of it....you and yours are in a World of Hurt.*
> *Looks like ole Jeffery Epstein is gunna pop like a Zit and spill*
> ...


Who 's side are you on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> This, of course, is just another load of unmitigated horse shit by lying enablers. Untrue and stupidly repeated. Here's some facts.
> View attachment 4106 .
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't Obama handle it?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who 's side are you on?


Mine. But he doesn’t know it.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 2, 2019)

Luckily, Pakistan and India are going to war, so we've got that going for us.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Luckily, Pakistan and India are going to war, so we've got that going for us.


No shit. At least that will probably stop us from invading Venezuela.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> No shit. At least that will probably stop us from invading Venezuela.


How about we send them a couple of pallets on 100s? It worked so well before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we send them a couple of pallets on 100s? It worked so well before.


Is the US holding funds previously frozen of theirs?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> No shit. At least that will probably stop us from invading Venezuela.


Why? It may actual encourage t, "I want one of my own!"

 . . . it may check that last spot in the everything he said he would do but did the opposite Bingo game, "No stupid wars".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the US holding funds previously frozen of theirs?


Do you know what the #1 terrorist sponsor did with that money? Why the fuck do you think it was frozen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone know why we even need USA day in the USA?

Report: Arizona High Schoolers Punished for Wearing MAGA Clothing on 'USA Day'
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/03/02/report-arizona-high-schoolers-punished-for-wearing-maga-clothing-on-usa-day/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjJws-Zi-XgAhWCsp4KHT7SDfQQr_oDMAJ6BAgDEBA&usg=AOvVaw0f3PHPLTZc_iD6bhG_mJlI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what the #1 terrorist sponsor did with that money? Why the fuck do you think it was frozen?


Tell me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4107


Burn it now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

_





The left has proven themselves to be the antithesis of truth, individuality and love, Dennis Prager said at CPAC 2019.

Prager, host of The Dennis Prager Show and founder of Prager U, spoke Saturday at the Gaylord National Resort & Convention Center in Maryland. He shared with the CPAC crowd 21 things that the left has completely damaged. These include universities, the media, arts, sports, the nuclear family, the Boy Scouts of America, religion and human happiness.


What makes the leftist agenda so dangerous, according to Prager, is that even people who are well-mannered and have good intentions can fall for its ideology, allowing it to spread in America’s culture.

“Your opponent is irrelevant,” Prager told political candidates in the past. “You are running against someone on the left. The left is destructive.”

Prager finds it baffling how people who believe in statements made by the left will engage in acts that are hypocritical. He pointed to Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s (D-NY) rhetoric that the world will end in 12 years and her belief that massive floods will emerge as a result of climate change. He wonders why people who believe in her words don’t end up selling their homes by the waterfront.

“Do they believe what they say?” he asked.

Prager also commented on racial relations in the United States, blaming the left for creating hostility between black and white people and making up issues that don’t exist.

“There are probably more hoaxes than there are genuine beatings of black people by whites,” he said.

During the end of his speech, he created an example of a married man who says, “I love my wife, but I want to see her fundamentally transformed.” Prager asked rhetorically if someone can truly love their wife and say such a thing. In comparison, can someone on the left really say they love America but want to change everything about it?

Prager ended his talk by advertising the upcoming documentary No Safe Spaces. This film details the totalitarian nature of modern college campuses, and how they hinder freedom of speech.
_


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Burn it now.


That flag has been defiled by old shitstain himself.  The United States Flag Code (4 USC Sec 8 Para (k) Amended 7 July 1976) : "_The Flag, when it is in such condition that it is no longer a fitting emblem of display, should be destroyed in a dignified way, preferably by burning_."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . . and you believe him, hilarious! Opposite world realized.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 2, 2019)

An honest person might ask, since Don the Con claims Kim knew nothing about the murder of Otto Wambier, when the murderous dictator learned about it, who did he punish and how? What steps were taking against the "unknown" guards who killed the American by the authoritarian killer that Don the Con "loves."

That is what an honest person who gave the slightest of actual concern about Wambier or his family might ask.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

More than a million paid out in California state sex harassment suits, and Kamala Harris recalls nothing
MARCH 2, 2019
Was she so busy sleeping her way to the top that she had no time to hire decent people?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/more_than_a_million_paid_out_in_california_state_sexharassment_suits_and_kamala_harris_recalls_nothing.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Justin Trudeau equated procuring prostitutes with supporting Canadian workers
MARCH 2, 2019
The prime minister told Parliament that procuring prostitutes is "consistent" with Canadian values.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/justin_trudeau_equated_procuring_prostitutes_with_supporting_canadian_workers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Michelle Malkin under fire after barn-burner of a CPAC speech
MARCH 2, 2019
Watch and enjoy a warrior who never relents and never gives up.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/michelle_malkin_under_fire_after_barnburner_of_a_cpac_speech.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know why we even need USA day in the USA?
> 
> Report: Arizona High Schoolers Punished for Wearing MAGA Clothing on 'USA Day'
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/03/02/report-arizona-high-schoolers-punished-for-wearing-maga-clothing-on-usa-day/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjJws-Zi-XgAhWCsp4KHT7SDfQQr_oDMAJ6BAgDEBA&usg=AOvVaw0f3PHPLTZc_iD6bhG_mJlI&ampcf=1


USA day?


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

I wonder if John Bolton has figured out yet that his footnote in history is going to be --

*His career showed early promise but he ended up as a sycophant to the worst President in US history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I wonder if John Bolton has figured out yet that his footnote in history is going to be --
> 
> *His career showed early promise but he ended up as a sycophant to the worst President in US history.


You really got it bad.
#TDS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Keep Digging! Clinton Wants Congress To Pursue Russia Collusion, Even If Mueller Comes Up Empty
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44165/keep-digging-clinton-wants-congress-pursue-russia-emily-zanotti


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 3, 2019)

Question of 2019 ... Where is Ruth Bader TRUTH ?


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You really got it bad.
> #TDS


Denial is your strong suit, as usual.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 3, 2019)

Where's my huli huli boi? 

How long till Iz pops up with some lame sock puppet and can't wait 3 posts till he quotes some Hayek catch phrase he read on a cereal box?

How about Racist Sterno Joe, he take my bet yet?

Kek.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

*3.8 Million Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump*





Carolyn Kaster/AP Photo
3 Mar 2019458

2:22
*More than 3.8 million people dropped off food stamps since President Donald Trump’s first full month in office, according to the most recent data from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA).*

The latest USDA data revealed that food stamp participation dropped to 38,577,141 in November 2018, down by 3,899,257 since Trump took office in February 2017, when 42,134,301 Americans received food stamps through the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP).

Food stamp enrollment also dropped to its lowest level in a decade. The last time overall food stamp participation was this low was in November 2009, when 38,184,306 people were on the government dole, according to USDA data.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *3.8 Million Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So $2 Trillion in added debt so we can save a few bucks on food stamps.  Talk about fuzzy math...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 3, 2019)

Head's up - if anyone is involved with Pat's DA, a kid with the same name as one of their '03s and some friends from the OC did a pretty crappy little racism that is now blasting around social media. I have no idea if it's the same kid, but I think it is going to be a tough week for them either way. If anyone knows folks on the team or any of the group involved in the red cup swastika beer party, you might want to give them a head's up that Insta pix and screen grabs of them with swastikas and their antisemetic  crap are getting pinged around the internet by big accounts right now.


----------



## messy (Mar 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Head's up - if anyone is involved with Pat's DA, a kid with the same name as one of their '03s and some friends from the OC did a pretty crappy little racism that is now blasting around social media. I have no idea if it's the same kid, but I think it is going to be a tough week for them either way. If anyone knows folks on the team or any of the group involved in the red cup swastika beer party, you might want to give them a head's up that Insta pix and screen grabs of them with swastikas and their antisemetic  crap are getting pinged around the internet by big accounts right now.


https://ocweekly.com/oc-high-schoolers-sieg-heil-over-swastika-beer-pong/

Great kids! Who are the parents?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm sure when the whole beer pong swastika video comes out we'll discover the Jews egged them on.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm sure when the whole beer pong swastika video comes out we'll discover the Jews egged them on.


I find it interesting that the kids knew enough about Nazi culture to construct an accurate swastika shape, but apparently not enough to know what it meant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Head's up - if anyone is involved with Pat's DA, a kid with the same name as one of their '03s and some friends from the OC did a pretty crappy little racism that is now blasting around social media. I have no idea if it's the same kid, but I think it is going to be a tough week for them either way. If anyone knows folks on the team or any of the group involved in the red cup swastika beer party, you might want to give them a head's up that Insta pix and screen grabs of them with swastikas and their antisemetic  crap are getting pinged around the internet by big accounts right now.


Sounds like a they are on their way to becoming a Democrat congresswoman.


----------



## messy (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a they are on their way to becoming a Democrat congresswoman.
> View attachment 4109


Knowing what an absolute chicken s--- you and your kind are around here, I know better than to ask you to bet on which political party they identify with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Knowing what an absolute chicken s--- you and your kind are around here, I know better than to ask you to bet on which political party they identify with.


Who cares? It's messed up either way. That's the difference between libs and conservatives.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 4, 2019)

Where's my huli huli boi?

I'm so lonely, and I have some questions about whether the bank has my lunch on their balance sheet that I bought with a credit card yesterday. Does my Irvine Parisian Bakery Baguette Sandwich now count as a bank asset?

I have so many questions only my huli huli boi can answer, but I'm afraid he got swept to sea in a north shore ripper. Sad...

Hey Racist Sterno Joe, you take huli huli boi's bet action yet?

How come the pompadour of love is the only cuck with any nuggets around here?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where's my huli huli boi?
> 
> How long till Iz pops up with some lame sock puppet and can't wait 3 posts till he quotes some Hayek catch phrase he read on a cereal box?
> 
> ...


Oh you’re so smug with all your so in so is going to jail CRAP. I’ll tell you someone who is NOT going to jail.  

ROGER STONE. 

#WHOFRAMEDROGERSTONE???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

*Canada Will Proceed with Meng Wanzhou Extradition*
EmailTwitter






© CTV/AFP/File 
1 Mar 2019190

0:50



*Canada said Friday that it will allow the U.S. extradition case against Huawei executive Meng Wanzhou to proceed.*
“The British Columbia Supreme Court has scheduled an appearance date for March 6, 2019 at 10:00 a.m. (PST) to confirm that an Authority to Proceed has been issued and to schedule the date for the extradition hearing,” the Canadian Department of Justice said.

Meng is the chief financial officer of Huawei and the daughter of its founder, Ren Zhegnfei. She was arrested in Vancouver in December at the request of U.S. prosecutors who say that Meng defrauded several banks to hide payments from Iran in violation of international sanctions against that country.

Huawei has denied that Meng committed any illegal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

This just might be the Hillary Clinton of the 2020 election.
Overreach.

HOUSE OPENS OBSTRUCTION PROBE
81 SUBPOENAS FLY


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I find it interesting that the kids knew enough about Nazi culture to construct an accurate swastika shape, but apparently not enough to know what it meant.


You should find this interesting too...
From Wikipedia:

"The swastika was a widely used Native American symbol. It was used by many southwestern tribes, most notably the Navajo. Among different tribes the swastika carried various meanings. To the Hopi it represented the wandering Hopi clans; to the Navajo it represented a whirling log ( tsil no'oli' ), a sacred image representing a legend that was used in healing rituals.

"The history of the swastika goes back to the origins of the Eurasian Continent. The swastika is an important symbol in Hinduism and Buddhism, among others, and was also used in Native American and Jewish faiths prior to World War II. By the early twentieth century it was regarded worldwide as symbol of good luck and auspiciousness."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should find this interesting too...
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "The swastika was a widely used Native American symbol. It was used by many southwestern tribes, most notably the Navajo. Among different tribes the swastika carried various meanings. To the Hopi it represented the wandering Hopi clans; to the Navajo it represented a whirling log ( tsil no'oli' ), a sacred image representing a legend that was used in healing rituals.
> ...


When I was in elementary school I made an Indian vest and it has a swastika on it, my kids showed me when we were going through my old stuff and I couldn't figure out how the teacher let that happen, but now I know.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I find it interesting that the kids knew enough about Nazi culture to construct an accurate swastika shape, but apparently not enough to know what it meant.


One of the kids posted an apology that included "the holocaust is the new n word" - not sure where he was going with that.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should find this interesting too...
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> "The swastika was a widely used Native American symbol. It was used by many southwestern tribes, most notably the Navajo. Among different tribes the swastika carried various meanings. To the Hopi it represented the wandering Hopi clans; to the Navajo it represented a whirling log ( tsil no'oli' ), a sacred image representing a legend that was used in healing rituals.
> ...


Did the Hopi and Navajos include a one-armed salute in their rituals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Why do these liberals get a pass on all things racist?

*Biden: Obama Clean, Articulate, Bright African-American*
https://*www.outsidethebeltway.com*/*biden*_*obama*_clean_articulate...
*Joe Biden* on Barack *Obama*: â€œI mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. ... I don’t thik *Biden* is a *racist*. I’m ...

*POLL: Biden up big with black voters...*


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> One of the kids posted an apology that included "the holocaust is the new n word" - not sure where he was going with that.


He’s going with admitting he and the entire crowd are damn dirty Democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> damn dirty Democrats.


Is there any other kind?


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who 's side are you on?



*Oh my....now you can't tell right from left...TRUTH from LIES.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More than a million paid out in California state sex harassment suits, and Kamala Harris recalls nothing
> MARCH 2, 2019
> Was she so busy sleeping her way to the top that she had no time to hire decent people?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/more_than_a_million_paid_out_in_california_state_sexharassment_suits_and_kamala_harris_recalls_nothing.html



*She want's to now charge for what she gave away free.....*

*Willie apparently got a " Deal ".....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Did the Hopi and Navajos include a one-armed salute in their rituals?


Great question e...!!!
What do you think?


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

*




*

*American " Rituals " !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

All's fair in the left's quest for voters, even rape and murder.
NYimes Admits Mass Rape of Latino Migrants…

…’sexual violence inescapable part of collective migrant journey’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

*Hillary Gets Ready?: Clinton Suggests Lost Election Because of Racist Voter Laws*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Trump serves athletes Chick fil A


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump serves athletes Chick fil A


Wasn't that months ago?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

There is no room for these towel heads in my country.


CONTROVERSY IN FOCUS
*Dems to introduce resolution punishing anti-Semitic remarks amid Omar scandal*


Omar spars with fellow Dems over Israel comments, faces new calls to be removed from committee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Wasn't that months ago?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is no room for these towel heads in my country.
> 
> 
> CONTROVERSY IN FOCUS
> ...


Again I first thought gotta be Racist Joe not even lil' joke would be that outrageous, but I guess just being borderline has gotten old so you are no longer trying to shield your ignorance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.


The lying, adulterous, reality show, junk food, anti-American, pro-murderous dictators, anti-American intelligence agency president for the wealthy, ignorance personified by him and those that still believe he's "For the common man, the forgotten". . . and aren't you so proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The lying, adulterous, reality show, junk food, anti-American, pro-murderous dictators, anti-American intelligence agency president for the wealthy, ignorance personified by him and those that still believe he's "For the common man, the forgotten". . . and aren't you so proud.


WORD!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again I first thought gotta be Racist Joe not even lil' joke would be that outrageous, but I guess just being borderline has gotten old so you are no longer trying to shield your ignorance.


Do you think this hate monger should be here? Let alone in congress?




* 
*
*SHE DID IT AGAIN!** 
*
_*Pelosi responds with resolution against anti-Semitism...*_


----------



## Friesland (Mar 4, 2019)

Where's my huli huli boi?

Poor Roger the Jail Dodger, so many people out to get the poor innocent fella. Sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The lying, adulterous, reality show, junk food, anti-American, pro-murderous dictators, anti-American intelligence agency president for the wealthy, ignorance personified by him and those that still believe he's "For the common man, the forgotten". . . and aren't you so proud.


A man of the people.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A man of the people.


Correction. Man of the white men.  From the looks of the picture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

*…Large Migrant Groups Cross Border Barrier into Arizona…*
1,171
*…200 Cases of Mumps Confirmed in Texas Migrant Detention Centers*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Correction. Man of the white men.  From the looks of the picture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

*Two caravans a week: 70,000 detained along the southern border in February*
John Sexton Mar 04, 2019 5:21 PM
Top Pick





“If this continues, I don’t think there will be anyone left in Guatemala.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

Just heard t trying to put words together with the ND Bison there for junk food (they certainly didn't rush to eat . . . and who invites the Divison 1 champs to the White House?), painful to watch him try to speak, embarrassing, awkward and bizzare. He is a full blown imbecile.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Wasn't that months ago?


*Have you lost your " Golf balls " again......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just heard t trying to put words together with the ND Bison there for junk food (they certainly didn't rush to eat . . . and who invites the Divison 1 champs to the White House?), painful to watch him try to speak, embarrassing, awkward and bizzare. He is a full blown imbecile.



*That was Bernie you were watching......and yes that was very unsettling to watch.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where's my huli huli boi?









*He's your huli huli bacha boi .......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Was Trump mocked today?  Inevitably, yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That was Bernie you were watching......and yes that was very unsettling to watch.*


Bernie is president now and wearing t disguise? How crafty of that old Independent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Was Trump mocked today?  Inevitably, yes.


Just give him a mic . . . or a phone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

What's wrong with you people?

*Mayor: I Was The Victim Of A Racist Hate Crime. Cops: Not Even Close.*





Getty Images







By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO
 @AMANDAPRESTO
March 4, 2019
 29.5k views


Darnell Byrd McPherson, the mayor of Lamar, South Carolina, believed she was victimized by a racist hate crime earlier this month when she found her and her husband's cars covered in a “yellow, sticky substance.”




Advertisement: 0:02


However, local authorities and the South Carolina Law Enforcement Division (SLED) have since confirmed that there was no crime committed, determining the “yellow, sticky substance” to be pollen.

Nonetheless, McPherson feels she was victimized for the color of her skin. Perhaps by flowers and bees.

“My husband went out to the car to get some things out of the garage,” the volunteer mayor recalled to Newsweek. “He says, ‘Somebody’s painted your car!’”

“They started rubbing it,” McPherson continued, “and it was this yellow, sticky substance. So it was like, What is this? … It looked like little pebbles.”

To McPherson, this was a clear hate crime due to the history of the town: “I likened it as a hate crime because No. 1, there’s a history in our town of Lamar,” she said.

“It ignited some fear in my spirit. My God, who would do that?” she asked, adding, “It was something; it was just unnerving to me.”

As noted by Newsweek, McPherson clarified “that there were no words or symbols drawn on the cars. The cars were parked in the street near the end of the couple's driveway, a block and a half from Lamar’s downtown.”

McPherson had both cars pressure-washed twice the day after the incident.


“The substance wasn’t saved and the cars were actually cleaned—pressure-washed twice—there was no substance, and so they didn’t have it for the investigation,” said the mayor.

Darlington County Sheriff’s Office Lieutenant Robby Kilgo told Newsweek his team found the substance “to be pollen” and that “[t]here was no reason for us to collect a sample.”

“The report that was taken included details of an examination by two sheriff's officials (a sergeant and a deputy) 'immediately came to the conclusion that the substance had a yellowish tint to it and that it's a type of powder similar to pollen,’” reports Newsweek.

Though local authorities found no evidence to support McPherson’s suspicions of a hate crime, upon the mayor’s insistence that she was victimized, SLED got involved in the case. The agency quickly came to the same conclusion as local authorities and failed to even open an investigation.

“We reviewed the incident report, but we did not open a formal investigation” because they “did not believe a crime occurred,” said a spokeswoman for SLED.

McPherson claims that local law enforcement told her, “There’s rumors out there that they’re going to assassinate you.”

The Day After | The BenShapiro Show Ep. 656READ MORE





Report: AttorneyGeneral Chris Christie?READ MORE





Is Antifa Is A TerroristOrganization?YESNOThe Blue Wave That NeverCame | The Matt Walsh ShowREAD MORE





Upstate NY Mayor Not SorryFor Insulting Dem VotersREAD MORE


SKIP NOWYour feedback matters.Is this advertisementrelevant to you?Yes, it is!Not really



“That’s a federal crime,” said the mayor.

“What do we need to do in Lamar? I say, we need to come together,” McPherson said. “There should be something else … But there’s always these remnants of racism.”

"I don't care about a car," she added. "What I want is my life."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

AXELROD CALLS OUT DEMS FOR ‘WITCH-HUNT’ INVESTIGATION APPEARANCE
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/04/david-axelrod-calls-out-democrats-for-making-investigations-look-like-witch-hunt/


----------



## Friesland (Mar 4, 2019)

Where have you gone, huli huli boi, huli huli boi?
Where have you gone cluck-cuck Izzie?

The sporting spirit of this great nation is sorely lacking, sorely, sorely lacking...

Goodnight Paulie Stillinjail...
Goodnight Redheaded NRA BeeninjailsinceJune...
Goodnight Huli Huli Boi. I may put you on a milk carton tomorrow...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Trump’s New Attorney General Warns Of ‘Porous Border’ Effects*
March 4th, 2019
_





William Barr reacts while testifying before a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on his nomination to be attorney general on Capitol Hill. REUTERS/Jonathan Ernst

Newly-confirmed Attorney General Bill Barr laid out in stark terms the negative effects of a porous border, in a Monday speech before the National Association of Attorneys General.











Barr preceded his warning by noting the rising number of opioid deaths in the United States, particularly the effects of Chinese fentanyl, which is used by Mexican drug cartels to augment the effects of their heroin supply. “The DEA has stated publicly that the Mexican trans national criminal organizations are the greatest criminal drug threat to the United States,” Barr declared, adding “the DEA tells us that the majority of the heroin, cocaine, methamphetamine and fentanyl in this country got here across our southern border.”

“Having a porous southern border makes every state more vulnerable to these drugs,” Barr continued, saying that “the problem with the porous border is not limited to drugs,” and that “it creates opportunities for human trafficking, one of the most heinous criminal acts there is.”


Barr’s comments come amid a high-profile fight between President Donald Trump and Congress about the current situation at the U.S. southern border. The United States detained approximately 70,000 migrants at the southern border in February, a dramatic spike from the previous month.


Trump declared a national emergency at the border in February, which authorizes him to appropriate approximately $3.6 billion to begin construction of his proposed wall.







FILE PHOTO: William Barr testifies at a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on his nomination to be attorney general of the United States on Capitol Hill in Washington, U.S., January 15, 2019. REUTERS/Yuri Gripas/File Photo

The national emergency was quickly challenged by Congress, where the House of Representatives last week passed a disapproval resolution. The resolution must now be taken up by the Senate, where four Republican senators have stated that they will join their Democratic colleagues in voting for the resolution. *(RELATED: 3 Senate Republicans Are Banding Together To Support Resolution To Terminate Trump’s National Emergency)*

The senators each say they oppose the move because they believe it to be an unconstitutional action by Trump to circumvent the congressional appropriations process. Trump, however, has vowed to veto any disapproval legislation which would effectively end the process as the Congress does not have the necessary two-thirds majority to override the president’s action.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ocasio-Cortez: U.S. Should Not Have Authorized Use Of Force Against 9/11 Perpetrators
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44233/ocasio-cortez-us-should-not-have-authorized-use-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Hillary: Wisconsin Voters ‘Turned Away’ from Polls in 2016 over Skin Color
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/04/hillary-clinton-wisconsin-voters-turned-away-from-polls-in-2016-over-skin-color/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Dear Black Americans: Forget the Race Issue
CHRISTOPHER CHANTRILL
If the main objective on civil rights was reached in the '60s by making racial discrimination illegal, then why has the use of "racism" shot into the ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/dear_black_americans_forget_the_race_issue.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Remembering Obama’s bogus Selma speech
MARCH 4, 2019
Obama used his best black preacher voice to tell his audience a story so comically unanchored to reality that had a black Republican’s told it his can...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/remembering_obamas_bogus_selma_speech.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey Democrats! Remember Howard Schultz? Sure looks like he's running for president
MARCH 4, 2019
Funny how both the press and the Democrats don't seem to have noticed what Schultz is up to...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/remember_howard_schultz_sure_looks_like_hes_running_for_president.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Libs just can't help themselves.

House Democrats' H.R. 1 is the ballot harvester's delight
MARCH 4, 2019
A new Democrat bill claiming to be about 'corruption' to be presented today in the House sure looks like a bid to rig California-style politics into n...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/ballot_harvesters_delight_new_democratic_bill_claiming_to_be_about_corruption_sure_looks_like_californiastyle_politics.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

'Red-state hate' by liberals will re-elect Donald Trump in 2020
MARCH 4, 2019
Democrats refused to learn their lesson from 2016.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/redstate_hate_by_liberals_will_reelect_donald_trump_in_2020.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Democrats! Remember Howard Schultz? Sure looks like he's running for president
> MARCH 4, 2019
> Funny how both the press and the Democrats don't seem to have noticed what Schultz is up to...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/remember_howard_schultz_sure_looks_like_hes_running_for_president.html


Love his third tweet.  But both parties have been undermining capitalism since before the great depression by allowing the fed to debase the dollar.  Too bad the financial iliteracy taught at Fries U still runs rampid.


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Love his third tweet.  But both parties have been undermining capitalism since before the great depression by allowing the fed to debase the dollar.  Too bad the financial iliteracy taught at Fries U still runs rampid.


Rampid is right.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 5, 2019)

Huli huli booooooiiiiiii!!! Suuuu-iiiiieeee! Suuuuuuuiiiiieeeee....

Meanwhile:

"On a jarring note, the NIS said that it detected signs of the North restoring part of the Dongchang-ri missile launch site it tore down.

"(The North) appears to be putting back a roof and a door (to a Dongchang-ri facility)," the NIS was quoted as saying.

The NIS also said that the military authorities of South Korea and the United States have run a "thorough" monitoring system to keep track of the North's nuclear and missile facilities, including its uranium enrichment sites that were apparently brought up in nuclear negotiations between Washington and Pyongyang.

"The U.S. information is the same as ours, but we can't comment on what facilities are located where," the NIS was quoted as saying during the briefing.

The 5-megawatt graphite-moderated reactor is one of the key facilities at the Yongbyon nuclear complex. It is capable of producing spent fuel rods, which if reprocessed can yield 5 to 7 kilograms of weapons-grade plutonium annually. About 6 kg of plutonium is required to build a single bomb."


----------



## Friesland (Mar 5, 2019)

The one where huli huli boi longs for the Panic of 1873 and 6 years of depression...

Or the panic of 1893...

Or the panic of 1907...

Folks really miss "capitalism" and bank runs and boom bust cycles... Ah, the good old days.

Did huli huli boi take my bet yet?

Or did he finally figure out his asset from his elbow?


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The one where huli huli boi longs for the Panic of 1873 and 6 years of depression...
> 
> Or the panic of 1893...
> 
> ...


Chicken Iz doesn't read history, so you've lost him. But your attacks on him are "Rampid," if he would say so himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

US News
*Illegal immigrant charged with murder of Mollie Tibbetts wants trial moved to community with more ‘diversity’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Chicken Iz doesn't read history, so you've lost him. But your attacks on him are "Rampid," if he would say so himself.


You of all people shouldn't be correcting anyone.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is no room for these towel heads in my country.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Again I first thought gotta be Racist Joe not even lil' joke would be that outrageous, but I guess just being borderline has gotten old so you are no longer trying to shield your ignorance.


Who said the good sheriff isn’t the distinguished racist one in the same?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


North Dakota fields quite a few elderly college football players.  Kudos to them for not seeing age.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The one where huli huli boi longs for the Panic of 1873 and 6 years of depression...
> 
> Or the panic of 1893...
> 
> ...


Itʻs not a bet spigot boy.  Itʻs just an excuse for your ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli huli booooooiiiiiii!!! Suuuu-iiiiieeee! Suuuuuuuiiiiieeeee....
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> ...


Get ready spigot boy.  Itʻs almost time.  The debt has been fully monetized and Powell will be calling on you soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Who said the good sheriff isn’t the distinguished racist one in the same?


Is towel head a race?


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Flag of Russia --



Flag of Collusia (as photographed at CPAC)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Thais is a big relief for someone, just not sure who that is.







*HILLARY FINISHED: NO 2020...*


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thais is a big relief for someone, just not sure who that is.


It sure thais.


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where have you gone, huli huli boi, huli huli boi?
> Where have you gone cluck-cuck Izzie?
> 
> The sporting spirit of this great nation is sorely lacking, sorely, sorely lacking...
> ...



*Ol " Friedhands " is calling out for Adam Schiff & Ed Buck.....*
*If you stand closer to your cardboard cutouts you just might get some " Love ".....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2019)

*George...George...George of the Jungle ....*
*Watch out for that Treeeee......!*

*




*

*Oh..That was Hillaryyyyy !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

*The deep state*
*Clapper: ‘I Didn’t Lie’ About NSA Spying, ‘Didn’t Understand’ the Question*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Better put this guy on suicide watch.

*Justin Trudeau Loses Another Cabinet Minister as Corruption Scandal Grows*

Treasury Board President Jane Philpott, a member of Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s cabinet, resigned her post on Monday because she “lost confidence” in the administration’s handling of the SNC-Lavalin scandal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Not black enough?


*2020: Booker Takes Shot at Kamala’s Jamaican Heritage?

…‘My Roots Go Back to Slavery’*
1,979


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Bye Bye

*Detainees force-fed after hunger strike in Texas deported by ICE to India*
By Anna Hopkins | Fox News

Faceboo
Two Indian men who were force-fed while on a hunger strike at the El Paso Processing Center in Texas have been deported (Google View )

Two Indian men who were force-fed through nasal tubes while on a hunger strike inside a Texas detention facility have been deported, immigration officials said Monday.



The two detainees held at the El Paso Processing Center were deported to India on Friday, according to U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

Nine detainees -- from India, Nigeria, Turkey, Bissau-Guinea, Pakistan and Croatia -- have been refusing to eat in detention centers in the El Paso, Atlanta, San Diego, Miami and Seattle areas of responsibility, ICE spokeswoman Leticia Zamarripa said

A February report from USA Today, however, said there were 12 total detainees on a hunger strike at the El Paso facility: nine from India and three from Cuba.

*67 ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS FOUND IN DEPLOREABLE CONDITIONS INSIDE TINY NEW MEXICO 'SHED': ICE*


Earlier this year, federal judges authorized nose-to-stomach force-feeding of nine detainees in El Paso. In response, the United Nations human rights office said the U.S. could be violating the U.N. Convention Against Torture because it views force-feeding as potential "ill treatment."

On Feb. 15, it was reported that ICE officials had stopped force-feeding the men after growing criticism. The group began their hunger strike at the beginning of the year, protesting unfair treatment at the El Paso facility, which they described as constant verbal abuse and threat of deportation by officials. They also protested the lack of information they were being provided about their asylum cases.

Ruby Kaur, a lawyer representing two of the detainees in El Paso, said the force-feeding was "extremely painful" and "against their will," adding that her clients told her they experienced vomiting and nasal and rectal bleeding because of the treatment. She claimed that her clients, among others on hunger strikes, were held in solitary confinement to "intimidate them" into ending the strike.

*RAND PAUL TO REPORTEDLY VOTE AGAINST TRUMP'S DECLARATION OF NATIONAL EMERGENCY AT BORDER*

She also added that some of the Indian men started the protest because they do not speak English and ICE had not provided them with a translator who could speak Punjabi, according to NPR.

*CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP*

ICE said at the time that the department "fully respects the rights of all people to voice their opinion without interference," and "does not retaliate in any way against hunger strikers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

When will they learn?


Entertainment
*‘Entirely average’: The reviews of ‘Captain Marvel’ are coming in and they’re not good*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Hoo Boy: Are Democrats Planning to Move Forward With Impeachment, Regardless of What Mueller Finds?*
 
Guy Benson
|
@guypbenson
|
Posted: Mar 05, 2019 2:05 PM
hopelessly partisan and beset with intense infighting. *(2) *The Senate panel's parallel probe has been much more professionally handled, with sober bipartisan leadership, but its resources and powers are incomplete, so its 'no collusion' findings cannot be considered conclusive. *(3) *What really matters are the findings of Special Counsel Robert Mueller and his team.  Mueller is so important, in fact, that there has been constant hand-wringing about his investigation being canceled or disrupted by Trump.  But now that it's reportedly almost Mueller Time, there appears to be a concerted effort in anti-Trump circles to redefine the battlefield.  No matter what Mueller's verdict may be on Russian 'collusion,' we're increasingly told, Trump is already guilty:


That first tweet is a CNN analyst preparing his audience for a potential letdown, preemptively pivoting to focusing on already-known facts if Mueller doesn't drop new bombshells.  The second is the Senate Intelligence Committee's ranking member (who is slowly backing away from his call for his state's governor to resign) not exactly contradicting Chairman Burr, but basically arguing, "what we already know is bad enough."  Perhaps most importantly, the new leader of the House committee that would instigate the impeachment process against the president went on television over the weekend and declared that he's seen enough to conclude that its "very clear" the president has committed an impeachable crime:


Amid last week's Michael Cohen hearings, a number of liberals, journalists, and Republicans observed that the proceedings felt like the first step toward removing Trump from office.  Byron York argues that Democrats have now officially tipped their hand:

Think what you will about the reasons — calling an investigation a "witch hunt" is obstruction of justice? — but *Nadler sounded less like a man weighing the evidence than a man who has has made up his mind.* Given that, Nadler's ABC interview led to a question: President Nixon was threatened with impeachment for obstruction of justice. President Clinton was impeached for obstruction of justice. Why is Nadler, who heads the committee in the House that originates articles of impeachment, not moving forward with impeaching President Trump right now? ... *Nadler's talk with ABC was the clearest indication yet that Democrats have decided to impeach Trump and are now simply doing the legwork involved in making that happen.* And that means the debate among House Democrats will be a tactical one — what is the best time and way to go forward — rather than a more fundamental discussion of whether the president should be impeached...

Other House Democrats are sending similar messages. "There is abundant evidence of collusion," House Intelligence Committee Chairman Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., said on CBS Sunday...So now the Democratic plan is coming into sharper relief. The impeachment decision has been made. Various committee chairs are moving forward in gathering and organizing the formal justification for removing the president. *The timing decision is still up in the air, as is an overarching communications plan — selling impeachment to the American public, or more specifically those Americans who don't already support impeachment...whatever the stated rationale, impeachment is on.*

The goalposts are moving before our very eyes.  But Allahpundit seems to agree that the _Axios_-floated grand strategy from House Democrats is not to pull the trigger on the I-word over the next year-plus, but rather to execute a slow-bleed of politically-damaging pain over that time span. The idea would be to cripple and overwhelm Trump's presidency all the way up to election day, then let the voters oust him from office. "The smart play is to do what they’re doing, launching an open-ended investigation that will dig up plenty of dirt on Trump and grind on to Election Day next year," he writes. "Instead of passing articles of impeachment and seeing them die in the Senate, they’re probably going to produce a Democratic counterpart to the Mueller report, laying out everything they find in gory detail and publishing it next summer so that the Democratic nominee and the media have a treasure trove of oppo to use against Trump." If I were a betting man, that would be my wager, too. I'll leave you with Trump-skeptical conservative writer David French attacking the Steele Dossier (the credibility of which was further eroded by Cohen's testimony


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

BLOOMBERG: NO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Black journalists' group places CNN on 'special monitoring list'*
By Michael Burke and Joe Concha - 03/05/19 04:24 PM EST   120








The National Association of Black Journalists (NABJ) said Tuesday that it would place CNN on a "special media monitoring list," citing a lack of black representation among the network's leadership ranks.

NABJ said in a statement that its preliminary research showed that CNN has no black employees reporting to CNN President Jeff Zucker. It also showed that the news organization has no black executive producers as well as no black vice presidents or senior vice presidents on the news side.

CNN disputed the group's finding that there are no black vice presidents on the news side, according to NABJ. But the news network did not provide the name or position of the vice president or vice presidents, NABJ said.

The NABJ said a four-person delegation sought to meet with Zucker but that the CNN president refused to do so because of "a personal issue between CNN and NABJ’s Vice President-

"Previously, former Democratic National Committee Chair Donna Brazile admitted, according to a Time essay, she inadvertently disclosed a town hall topic to the Clinton campaign that was part of Martin’s research inquiry for the town hall," the NABJ statement reads.

"NABJ’s request to meet was and is focused solely on CNN’s diversity efforts, its results and our strategic priorities as an organization," the statement continued.

CNN said in a statement shared with The Hill that it was open to meeting with members of the group's leadership team, but said that it would not be part of any meetings involving Martin.

"For months, we have been working with NABJ to schedule a meeting because the relationship between CNN and NABJ is very important to us. As we have told them many times, we look forward to a thoughtful discussion about how both of our organizations can continue to work together. Unfortunately, the significant and reckless damage that Roland Martin did to CNN while partnering with us during a 2016 Democratic Town Hall has made any meeting that includes him untenable," CNN said in the statement.

"Mr. Martin displayed an unprecedented and egregious lack of journalistic ethics and integrity by leaking questions prior to the town hall. As a result, we have told NABJ that CNN will not participate in any meeting that includes him. We have made it abundantly clear that we would be more than happy to sit down with the rest of their leadership team as soon as possible, and that offer still stands," the network added.

NABJ said its next step will include further research and analysis on CNN's "diversity, inclusion and equity practices." The group also said it is calling for a "civil rights audit" to examine CNN's "hiring, promotion and compensation practices involving black employees."

The group said that it its delegation is engaged in "very positive outreach" with other media companies and has met or scheduled meetings with ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC.

Last year, former CNN morning anchor Soledad O'Brien slammed the network and the cable news industry at large for what she said is a lack of diversity on the senior level.


The former "Apprentice" reality show contestant was the most senior black person in the administration, serving as director of communications for the Office of Public Liaison until her firing in 2018.

"Very terrible! But, uh, walk me through the senior black staff at @CNNPolitics or @cnn or, hey, I’ll take cable news," O'Brien wrote in an August 2018 tweet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Conservative Activist to Press Charges Against Suspect in UC Berkeley Assault


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hoo Boy: Are Democrats Planning to Move Forward With Impeachment, Regardless of What Mueller Finds?*
> 
> Guy Benson
> |
> ...


Still dragginʻ that net eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still dragginʻ that net eh?


#metoo


----------



## Friesland (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Get ready spigot boy.  Itʻs almost time.  The debt has been fully monetized and Powell will be calling on you soon.


It's my huli huli boi!!!! You're back!!!

Oh we missed you. It's tax season and we don't know whether to list our houses as bank assets or personal assets. And our art collections. Where to start?! What if there's no current cash flow? Does art just disappear? We need your economicalish wisdom huli huli boi.

Oh, and I'm sure it's just an oversight, but neither you nor Racist Sterno Joe appear to have taken our little wager.

It's not too late! You'll have such positive and delicious ROI! And Racist Sterno Joe will skip a week or two of DTs.

Great to have you back, huli huli.

Love,

Friesland


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

CODE RED: UCP Released the Number of Illegal Immigrant Border Arrests Since October, & It’s Shocking




*CODE RED: UCP Released the Number of Illegal Immigrant Border Arrests Since October, & It’s Shocking*

Posted at 6:53 pm on March 5, 2019 by Alex Parker







On Tuesday, the U.S. Customs and Border Protection revealed alarming statistics regarding the number of illegal immigrants recently arrested while trying to sneak into the country.

According to Border Patrol Chief of Operations Brian Hastings, Last month’s tally for apprehensions came in at over 66,000.

Since October, there’ve been over _268,000_ arrests.

Compared to the same period during the last fiscal year, that’s a 97% increase.

Another difference between the current number of arrests and years past is the _origin_ of the lawbreakers. Once comprised primarily of Mexicans, the group’s now populated mostly by the “northern triangle”: Honduras, Guatemala, and El Salvador


----------



## Friesland (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm just a world-traveling gambler, beer guzzler and art appreciator, but maybe a lawyer out there can read this and let us know: Is this good for Paulie Dieinjail or not?

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5759638-Mueller-reply-to-Manafort-VA-sentencing-memo.html


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

In 2011, days after Donald Trump challenged President Barack Obama to “show his records” to prove that he hadn’t been a “terrible student,” the headmaster at New York Military Academy got an order from his boss: Find Trump’s academic records and help bury them.

The superintendent of the private school “came to me in a panic because he had been accosted by prominent, wealthy alumni of the school who were Mr. Trump’s friends” and who wanted to keep his records secret, recalled Evan Jones, the headmaster at the time. “He said, ‘You need to go grab that record and deliver it to me because I need to deliver it to them.’ ”


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm just a world-traveling gambler, beer guzzler and art appreciator, but maybe a lawyer out there can read this and let us know: Is this good for Paulie Dieinjail or not?
> 
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5759638-Mueller-reply-to-Manafort-VA-sentencing-memo.html


The wheels of American justice have really ground down that crooked shyster. He's grown into an old man overnight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> In 2011, days after Donald Trump challenged President Barack Obama to “show his records” to prove that he hadn’t been a “terrible student,” the headmaster at New York Military Academy got an order from his boss: Find Trump’s academic records and help bury them.
> 
> The superintendent of the private school “came to me in a panic because he had been accosted by prominent, wealthy alumni of the school who were Mr. Trump’s friends” and who wanted to keep his records secret, recalled Evan Jones, the headmaster at the time. “He said, ‘You need to go grab that record and deliver it to me because I need to deliver it to them.’ ”


Wouldn't you like to see more original documents from the Kenyan?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Conservative Activist to Press Charges Against Suspect in UC Berkeley Assault


He should.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> He should.


Andy, you are starting to scare me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't you like to see more original documents from the Kenyan?


You show your pain so easily while attempting to convince yourself you are right.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Andy, you are starting to scare me.


Why?  It was assault on tape.  I don't care if the guy said he wanted to f his Mom. Don't hit. Pretty fucking simple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why?  It was assault on tape.  I don't care if the guy said he wanted to f his Mom. Don't hit. Pretty fucking simple.


Antifa status quo.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Antifa status quo.


Never much cared for those anarchists.  They are not liberals.  They are anarchists.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


More hand cream excuses?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Never much cared for those anarchists.  They are not liberals.  They are anarchists.


Commie/ Anarchy hybrid, which makes absolutely no sense at all.
They wave commie flags and pretend to themselves they are anarchists.
Its literally, an oxymoron.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think this hate monger should be here? Let alone in congress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelosi also added about anti Muslim hate speech to the same resolution.

I find it funny how people call her an Anti-Semite when she throws just as much criticism about our relationship and the actions of the Saudi's as our relationship and the actions of the Israeli government.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commie/ Anarchy hybrid, which makes absolutely no sense at all.
> They wave commie flags and pretend to themselves they are anarchists.
> Its literally, an oxymoron.


Moron is pretty appropriate.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 5, 2019)

Tax time... for everyone...

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/dems-brace-trump-tax-return-legal-fight-reach/story?id=61479669


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Pelosi also added about anti Muslim hate speech to the same resolution.
> 
> I find it funny how people call her an Anti-Semite when she throws just as much criticism about our relationship and the actions of the Saudi's as our relationship and the actions of the Israeli government.


She hates Jews.
Let's not beat around the bush.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She hates Jews.
> Let's not beat around the bush.


Prove it.  Prove it with her own words not Hannity's take on her words.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Winning!!!

Wait.  losing.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4117 Winning!!!
> 
> Wait.  losing.


Wait.  It’s Michael Cohen and Lanny Davis, therefore Hillary and Obama’s fault.   So .....  WINNING!!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Prove it.  Prove it with her own words not Hannity's take on her words.


I dont need to prove it.
You know it.
Israel has hypnotized the world.
Allah will let the people see the evil they have done.

Something Adolf Hitler may have said? (had he not been eradicated)
Guess again.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She hates Jews.
> Let's not beat around the bush.


She didn't criticize Jews.  She criticized the government of Israel.  Are you saying that Jewish Israeli citizens who criticize their government hate themselves?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont need to prove it.
> You know it.
> Israel has hypnotized the world.
> Allah will let the people see the evil they have done.
> ...


I agree that the Israeli government and it's supporters have hypnotized the word in ways that gloss over the bad actions against the Palestinians and in how they influence US politicians.  Does that make me anti-Semitic?


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont need to prove it.
> You know it.
> Israel has hypnotized the world.
> Allah will let the people see the evil they have done.
> ...


Which twitter feed told you to believe that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I agree that the Israeli government and it's supporters have hypnotized the word in ways that gloss over the bad actions against the Palestinians and in how they influence US politicians.  Does that make me anti-Semitic?


You believe the Jews have hypnotized the world ok, I dont.
Do you also believe Allah will show the world the light?
I also dont believe that.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Wait.  It’s Michael Cohen and Lanny Davis, therefore Hillary and Obama’s fault.   So .....  WINNING!!!!


New York's now looking into possible insurance fraud by the Donald Org using the financial statements that Cohen gave Congress last week. 

A word of caution.  When you buy a house for $7mil and then you do well and it gets assessed at $15 mil, don't tell your insurance company and Deutsche bank it is worth close to $300mil when looking at lower insurance rates and a big loan. You could go to jail for that.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you also believe Allah will show the world the light?


No more than I believe Jesus of Nazareth was the Messiah. People say stupid shit based on their mythology all the time.  I am used to it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Which twitter feed told you to believe that?


The Jew hater tweeted that, so I would have to say it was her "feed."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> No more than I believe Jesus of Nazareth was the Messiah. People say stupid shit based on their mythology all the time.  I am used to it.


Well, Jesus was a Jew so we know where he stands on Jews.
(I know its a loaded statement, so let's not make asses of ourselves, please)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> No more than I believe Jesus of Nazareth was the Messiah. People say stupid shit based on their mythology all the time.  I am used to it.


Fact is, you and I both know some of these young Muslim political movers are Jew Haters.
Don't fight what you already know, it isn't smart.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, Jesus was a Jew so we know where he stands on Jews.
> (I know its a loaded statement, so let's not make asses of ourselves, please)


He was also a Palestinian.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fact is, you and I both know some of these young Muslim political movers are Jew Haters.
> Don't fight what you already know, it isn't smart.


I know some are.  Just like I know some of them old and young Republicans are bigots on many fronts.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> New York's now looking into possible insurance fraud by the Donald Org using the financial statements that Cohen gave Congress last week.
> 
> A word of caution.  When you buy a house for $7mil and then you do well and it gets assessed at $15 mil, don't tell your insurance company and Deutsche bank it is worth close to $300mil when looking at lower insurance rates and a big loan. You could go to jail for that.


Not if you’re the President.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Not if you’re the President.


The President is not immune from being arrested on State fraud charges. Neither are the other members of that companies Board and it's other stock holders.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fact is, you and I both know some of these young Muslim political movers are Jew Haters.
> Don't fight what you already know, it isn't smart.


You’re so right. 

I agree with you Mister, we could use a man like Adolf Hitler again. 

Didn’t need no welfare state. 

Everybody pulls their weight.

Gee our old Lasalle ran great. 

Those were the days.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The President is not immune from being arrested on State fraud charges. Neither are the other members of that companies Board and it's other stock holders.


Why do you hate America so much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I know some are.  Just like I know some of them old and young Republicans are bigots on many fronts.


There are Democrat bigots as well. At least as many as the Republicans, maybe more.
So what?
Most elected officials are liars and grifters.
You seem to agree with me about the Jew haters so I guess we dont need to debate any more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You’re so right.
> 
> I agree with you Mister, we could use a man like Adolf Hitler again.
> 
> ...


Things Congresswoman Omar might say?
...wait, she hates white people (especially old white men) too.

Nevermind.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Things Congresswoman Omar might say?
> ...wait, she hates white people (especially old white men) too.
> 
> Nevermind.


I'll bet I am more "old white man" than you are, and I don't see any reason to believe that she hates me.

You need to get out more.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Jew hater tweeted that, so I would have to say it was her "feed."


She tweeted the part about Herr Hitler?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I'll bet I am more "old white man" than you are, and I don't see any reason to believe that she hates me.
> 
> You need to get out more.


I get out plenty, and she doesn't know either of us, but generally speaking, I agree.
You are the least likable "old white guy" out of the two of us.
Touche.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get out plenty, and she doesn't know either of us, but generally speaking, I agree.
> You are the least likable "old white guy" out of the two of us.
> Touche.


Touché.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get out plenty, and she doesn't know either of us, but generally speaking, I agree.
> You are the least likable "old white guy" out of the two of us.
> Touche.


Gentlemen. I can assure you all that Mr. Fandango most certainly does not get out plenty. His solarium privileges are all the sunshine he sees.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Touché.


I agree.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.


If you care (or even know what I am discussing here) this may help --

https://tools.oratory.com/altcodes.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Gentlemen. I can assure you all that Mr. Fandango most certainly does not get out plenty. His solarium privileges are all the sunshine he sees.


Dont make me tell them what i do to you in the solarium, nurse,.. or what you beg for when you look up my smock.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2019)

espola said:


> If you care (or even know what I am discussing here) this may help --
> 
> https://tools.oratory.com/altcodes.html


Looks like we agree again.
Most unlikable-you.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like we agree again.
> Most unlikable-you.


I didn't see that in the chart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Jew hater tweeted that, so I would have to say it was her "feed."


"Jew Hater" you mean t or one of the other extreme rightwing sycophants that pump out the George Soros, Hillary in league with the big money Jews type BS propaganda?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You show your pain so easily while attempting to convince yourself you are right.


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Never much cared for those anarchists.  They are not liberals.  They are anarchists.


They are undoubtedly self proclaimed liberals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> More hand cream excuses?


If it turns you on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get out plenty, and she doesn't know either of us, but generally speaking, I agree.
> You are the least likable "old white guy" out of the two of us.
> Touche.


It's been open season on whitey since 08.
Lezbhonest


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Touché.


Douche.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's been open season on whitey since 08.
> Lezbhonest


Poor fucking cry baby, you are such the victim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Just another fake lib victim hoax.
 

_

Airport would like to know where David Corn saw that obscene AOC graffiti so they can clean it up

Posted at 6:52 pm on March 05, 2019 by Brett T.

 
As Twitchy reported earlier, Mother Jones’ David Corn was appalled by some obscene graffiti about Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez he came across in the bathroom stall of an airport — apparently, it was so nasty that he refused to post a photo
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/03/05/airport-would-like-to-know-where-david-corn-saw-that-obscene-aoc-graffiti-so-they-can-clean-it-up/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjL9IGD4uzgAhVEDq0KHf4AA_IQlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw0k23Ele_ccqqPwSB-4gEHi
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Jew Hater" you mean t or one of the other extreme rightwing sycophants that pump out the George Soros, Hillary in league with the big money Jews type BS propaganda?


Democrats are the Jew haters,
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/03/05/cant-make-this-up-heres-where-house-dems-are-reportedly-at-with-that-resolution-condemning-anti-semitism/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjL9IGD4uzgAhVEDq0KHf4AA_IQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw1H26f0nGYYWQQBxkxceHjm

__
_
‘Can’t make this up’: Here’s where House Dems are reportedly at with that resolution condemning anti-Semitism; UPDATED

Posted at 6:54 pm on March 05, 2019 by Sarah D

 
Oh, hey, how’s that House Democratic resolution condemning anti-Semitism coming along? About as well as can be expected. By which we mean, of course, about as badly as can be expected:




Just when you think they can’t possibly dig their own graves any deeper, they grab ten more shovels.



It’s almost impressive, when you think about it. They have before them a task that should take absolutely zero effort, and they still can’t manage to do the bare minimum.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Kamala Harris's DOJ Paid Out More Than$1M in Sexual Harassment, Retaliation Claims
https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2019/03/05/kamala-harriss-doj-paid-than1m-sexual-harassment-retaliation-claims/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

MARCH 6, 2019
*Democrats Need Stupid Voters*
By John Leonard
Remember Jonathan Gruber, the chief architect of ObamaCare?

The economics professor from MIT had bragged the law was deliberately written in tortured and confusing language in order to fool the American voter and famously said, “lack of transparency was a huge political advantage.” Gruber also sneered that the overall strategy to have the bill passed into law “depended on the stupidity of the American voter.”

How could Gruber be confident that enough voters would be so stupid as to support Democratic efforts to take control of our healthcare? Well, for one thing, he’s not only a Democrat, but part of their aristocracy. Even more importantly, Gruber is an academic elitist. In other words, making sure people remain stupid about basic economics has been the primary focus of his life’s work. But he’s hardly alone.

How bad is it? Try reading Howard Zinn’s warped “alternative” version of history sometime.  Or better yet, read _The End of Biblical Studies_ -- written by, you guessed it, an atheist/professor of religious studies (who does not appreciate my work, if his threats to sue me for libel were meant to be taken seriously.)

Unfortunately, these are only two examples of many. Our education system has been completely overrun with dogmatic liberals, from kindergarten through college. The youth of today are being thoroughly indoctrinated into liberal groupthink and encouraged to become obnoxious activists on issues like climate change, demanding drastic action without debate or discussion.

What else might explain the popularity of Bernie Sanders and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez? How could anyone believe that socialism might succeed in the United States when it has failed miserably everywhere it’s ever been tried? Socialism offers a promise of utopia via a fair and equitable redistribution of wealth, but the reality is a totalitarian government, equally distributed misery, and bread lines. The only people happy with a socialist government belong to the ruling class.






Speaking of bread lines, Bernie Sanders once went on the record to say that bread lines are good. Only a complete idiot or truly evil person would argue that lining up for food is good, because food lines mean that food is scarce, not plentiful. When a line forms to purchase any commodity or product, it means that demand is great and believed to exceed supply. That’s usually taught in the introduction to economics.

Any argument advocating socialism can be easily defeated using a single word: Venezuela. Ironically, as Bernie was defending bread lines in the video at the link above, he said the alternative to socialism (and bread lines) was no food. Bernie said that without socialism, the rich would continue to eat and the poor would starve. But that's exactly what has happened in socialist Venezuela. Maduro stuffed his face on national television, while the Venezuelans were losing twenty-four pounds on average. Ninety percent of the country lives in poverty, but Maria Gabriela Chavez (the daughter of Hugo Chavez) lives in a palace and has a net worth of $4.2 billion dollars.

Now how’s that for wealth redistribution? Sound fair to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Omar, Tlaib, and anti-Semitism
STEVE POSTAL
Omar and Tlaib's blatant animus toward Israel cannot be viewed as anything other than anti-Semitic. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/omar_tlaib_and_antisemitism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

MARCH 6, 2019
*The passion excuse*
By Michael James
Democratic Party enthusiasts’ years ago wore white hoods and gathered to scare, harass, and sometimes murder people of backgrounds different from their own.

One must suppose these awful people were passionate.  Murder is, after all, most often a crime born of passion.

Of course, passion is no excuse for terrible behavior. 

Yet many Democrats use this excuse as common prescriptive.  Alexandria Occasio-Cortez, for example, is labeled “passionate” as an excuse for making stupid assertions about the world ending in twelve years unless we get rid of cows.  Another example is Ilhan Omar.  Her anti-Semitic proclamations are glossed over as “passion” for the Palestine issue.






Passion is not a virtue.  Passion is an emotion.

People who live soaked in emotion open themselves up to a balance sheet of overwhelming red ink.

Love is in the black.  Empathy is in the black.  Joy is in the black.

Passion is in the red.  Stress is in the red.  Taking offense is in the red.  A constant requirement for “safe spaces” is in the red.  Anger is in the red.  Jealousy is in the red.  Rage is in the red.

And once a person decides to live essentially in the red they unwittingly create an inner susceptibility to hate.

Hate is the final destination of all unchecked emotions. 

It is the presence of  “passion” unwed to careful “thought” that creates a climate ripe for the pseudo-moralistic attitudes of Twitter mobs, the legacy media, and even our own Congress.

Passion is the basis, not the excuse, for slander and bias and hate against just about anybody.

That’s not new; it’s old as human nature.  The irony lies in the entire “woke” pretense.  Are these folks “woke” enough to recognize their own behavior as mimicking the actions of historical movements that led to tyranny?


Democratic Party enthusiasts’ today wear masks and gather to scare, harass, and sometimes attack people of persuasions different from their own.

I guess we are almost back where we started.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2019)

One of the things, importantly that nono promised me last night is regardless he’s not going to do fecal and monkey butt pictures and nuclear. 

Not going to do pooping. So I trust him, and I take him at his word. I hope that’s true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

More angry towel heads.
Send them all back.

*Sarsour Erupts over Antisemitism Vote: Pelosi ‘Typical White Feminist’ Doing ‘Dirty Work of Powerful Men’*

Linda Sarsour, co-leader of the embattled Women’s March, attacked House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) as House Democrats draft a resolution condemning antisemitism following blowback from Rep. Ilhan Omar’s (D-MN) latest anti-semitic remarks. Omar became the center of controversy after suggesting last week


----------



## Friesland (Mar 6, 2019)

It is very heartening to see that Don the Con both shrunk the federal deficit and the trade deficit like the promised...

oh wait.

Regular reminder: Tariffs are regressive taxes on US consumers. Those of you here not in the top 5% or so simply traded some income tax for some use tax.

You are welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats are the Jew haters,
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/03/05/cant-make-this-up-heres-where-house-dems-are-reportedly-at-with-that-resolution-condemning-anti-semitism/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjL9IGD4uzgAhVEDq0KHf4AA_IQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw1H26f0nGYYWQQBxkxceHjm
> 
> __
> ...








She pointed to an image Trump tweeted of a six-pointed star surrounded by cash, the times Trump has retweeted neo-Nazis and his rhetoric around a conspiracy of international of bankers.

“Trump is normalizing bigotry in a way that’s having a trickle-down effect on society,” she said.

The Trump campaign has vigorously denied accusations of anti-Semitism. Hope Hicks, a spokeswoman for the Trump campaign, told The New York Times last week, “We have no knowledge of this activity and strongly condemn any commentary that is anti-Semitic.” She added, “We totally disavow hateful rhetoric online or otherwise.”

Nevertheless, the study found that among the 1,600 accounts that sent the majority of anti-Semitic tweets to journalists, the most common words in the users’ biographies were “Trump,” “nationalist,” “conservative” and “white.”

https://washingtonjewishweek.com/34173/expert-anti-semitism-in-trump-campaign-a-factor-in-hateful-tweets/news/national-news/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor fucking cry baby, you are such the victim.


Why me? I am not white, at least I don't identify as such.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She pointed to an image Trump tweeted of a six-pointed star surrounded by cash, the times Trump has retweeted neo-Nazis and his rhetoric around a conspiracy of international of bankers.
> 
> “Trump is normalizing bigotry in a way that’s having a trickle-down effect on society,” she said.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone ready to try my bounty program yet?

*Illegal immigration at worst rate in decade...*
*Invasion intensifies...*
*Busloads...*
*Will 'surpass Obama Era'...*
*55 Illegals Transported to Hospitals Each Day...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/274001/anti-semitism-is-a-conspiracy-theory


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why me? I am not white, at least I don't identify as such.


Yet another example of your lack of responsibility and accountability, even for your own words and you wonder why you are called a fascist. Continue with your lies, you do have a few suckers in here who believe you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another example of your lack of responsibility and accountability, even for your own words and you wonder why you are called a fascist. Continue with your lies, you do have a few suckers in here who believe you.


So, you can choose what gender you want to be but not what race? How does that work?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's been open season on whitey since 08.
> Lezbhonest


Why would say that? Odd timing wouldn't you say? Don't you mean since 1965 or did something else happen in 2008 that made you feel even more victimized by the liberal democracy at large?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would say that? Odd timing wouldn't you say? Don't you mean since 1965 or did something else happen in 2008 that made you feel even more victimized by the liberal democracy at large?


You know what happened in 2008, the worst president ever was elected because he was part black. He said he was going to transform the country and he sure did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*Somali Gangs Battle in Minneapolis...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Why do we want these disease ridden, uneducated, criminal illegal, drain on decent society here again? Other than votes I mean.

*200 Cases of Mumps in Texas Detention Centers...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what happened in 2008, the worst president ever was elected because he was part black. He said he was going to transform the country and he sure did.


We are now, by far, experiencing the least prepared, least qualified, least engaged, least interested in what's best for the nation, worst president EVER. Yet besides the mountains of evidence you stick by him because you believe the b.s. propaganda you were fed with no footing in reality and keep saying, "At least he's not Hillary".
People have been laughing at you and will continue to do so.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are now, by far, experiencing the least prepared, least qualified, least engaged, least interested in what's best for the nation, worst president EVER. Yet besides the mountains of evidence you stick by him because you believe the b.s. propaganda you were fed with no footing in reality and keep saying, "At least he's not Hillary".
> People have been laughing at you and will continue to do so.


All you did was weaken a country today.  Sleep well, son.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are now, by far, experiencing the least prepared, least qualified, least engaged, least interested in what's best for the nation, worst president EVER. Yet besides the mountains of evidence you stick by him because you believe the b.s. propaganda you were fed with no footing in reality and keep saying, "At least he's not Hillary".
> People have been laughing at you and will continue to do so.


*TRUMP vs. OBAMA: In First Two Years in Office Trump Adds 9 MILLION More Jobs Than Obama*





 by Jim Hoft January 5, 2019 274 Comments 






*2018 Was Year of the Worker Thanks to President Trump!*
*Job numbers released yesterday through the end of December show an increase of nearly 5 million jobs since President Trump won the 2016 election and an unemployment rate of less than 4 percent. After the same period under Obama, (4) million jobs were lost and unemployment skyrocketed to 9.3 percent!*
President Trump’s economic results could arguably be the best all time.



According to data released yesterday by the Bureau of Labor Statistics, *President Trump has added nearly 5 million jobs* in the first two years of his administration.

The same cannot be said for President Obama’s first two years as he lost 4 million jobs. Obama was so bad at creating jobs that by the end of his second term he said that jobs were not coming back. This showed in his first two years with millions of lost jobs.

*Overall President Trump has gained nearly 9 million more jobs than Obama in their respective first two years in office!*







According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, under President Trump more Americans are in the work force than ever before and 2018 was the year of the worker.  President Trump is working hard to bring good paying jobs back to the US and his efforts are showing historic results.

Also according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics *the US unemployment rate at year end remained at historic lows of less than 4 percent.   Rates for Hispanics have never been lower*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Must hand it to t, he is smart enough to hide his grades, all the way from K thru college, as he knows how mediocre it will show him to be. Another C student from the ranks of the GOP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must hand it to t, he is smart enough to hide his grades, all the way from K thru college, as he knows how mediocre it will show him to be. Another C student from the ranks of the GOP.


One guys hides his birth certificate and his transcripts and the other hides his grades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*Melania Trump Pushes Media: Cover Opioid Deaths as Much as Idle Gossip*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One guys hides his birth certificate and his transcripts and the other hides his grades.


One guy produces his birth certificate and his tax returns, and the other guy hides his tax returns, his hush money to porn stars, his infidelities, his foreign contacts and business deals, and his hairline.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*Exclusive: An Inside Look at the Blexit Rally in Virginia Ignored by Establishment Media*
291


Nonononono said:


> One guy produces his birth certificate and his tax returns, and the other guy hides his tax returns, his hush money to porn stars, his infidelities, his foreign contacts and business deals, and his hairline.


No, I mean his origional birth certificate.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 6, 2019)

"Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez retweeted a post from the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine, which the US has designated a terrorist organization.

The head of the US Center for Palestinian Rights on Tuesday shared an article questioning the influence of the American Israel Public Affairs Committee in the face of accusations from Omar that the pro-Israel lobby was paying members of Congress.

“AIPAC activist tells NYT the lobby is coming for Congresswomen @AOC @RashidaTlaib and @IlhanMN,” Yusuf Munayye tweeted. “They are three people who, in my opinion, will not be around in several years.”"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

'NOT A SAFE JOURNEY'
*Migrant girls over 10 given pregnancy test at border because of rape risk: DHS boss*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

BREITBART

*Thomas Sowell on Rise of Socialism: Educational System, Media Aren’t Encouraging People to Test Ideas Against Facts*
EmailTwitter

6 Mar 201988

1:33


Tuesday on Fox Business Network’s “Cavuto: Coast to Coast,” economist and Hoover Institution senior fellow Thomas Sowell offered his thoughts on what appears to a comeback for the popularity of socialism in the United States.


Sowell explained that some of the blame could be put on the media and educational institutions in the country for not doing a better job of putting socialism to the test.

“Unfortunately, neither our educational system nor our media encourage people to test ideas against facts,” Sowell said. “Socialism is a wonderful sounding idea. It’s only as a reality, it is disastrous.”

Prior to his conversion from Marxism to embracing free-market economics, Sowell explained how he relied on empirical evidence, which he argued was lacking now.

“Before I was a Marxist, I was an empiricist, and I stayed an empiricist,” he said. “And with the passing years, as I look into more and more things, I saw the difference between the reality and the rhetoric. Unfortunately, so many people today including in the leading universities don’t pay much attention to evidence.”


“Looking at it from a worldwide perspective, I would say these so-called exceptions are universal on every continent among people of every race, color, creed, and whatever,” Sowell added


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Fellow libtards.  Now is the time to strike on our world agenda. This obscure Southern California youth soccer website is the widest media to get the message to the largest audience. 

1.  Ensure HR 1 passes, pdq
2.  Get the 81 innocent targets of our retribution served with subpoenas. 
3.  Get hundreds of thousands of Central American pantywaists to overload of porous open southern border. 

5nos out.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Fellow libtards.  Now is the time to strike on our world agenda. This obscure Southern California youth soccer website is the widest media to get the message to the largest audience.
> 
> 1.  Ensure HR 1 passes, pdq
> 2.  Get the 81 innocent targets of our retribution served with subpoenas.
> ...



*Poor Poor Bob the Slob.*
*So easily.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Bob the Slob.*
> *So easily.....*
> 
> *
> ...


Not even fun anymore.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not even fun anymore.




*Well....there's always fishing with a....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Historic until the shit hits the fan.



*NASA To Conduct Historic All-Female Spacewalk *
By Paul Bois


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Historic until the shit hits the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*We shall see........

Remember the " Ferrying " pilots during WWII ...80 % were women and they did just fine !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*“Wrong on multiple levels”: WaPo drops four Pinocchios on Hillary’s vote-suppression claims*
Ed Morrissey Mar 06, 2019 4:01 PM





“Seriously misleading.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*MAGA!






A big change to Ford’s Mexico plans that will make Donald Trump smile

Jazz ShawPosted at 4:31 pm on March 6, 2019







You might recall, a little more than a year ago, when liberals were absolutely giddy over the news that Ford was going to be building an automotive plant in Mexico after all. It was seen as a defeat for President Trump’s America first ideas and a failure of one of his campaign promises. I wonder what they’ll be saying now? The company just announced that the Mexico deal has been scrapped and they will instead be expanding a plant in Michigan, adding hundreds of new jobs. (USA Today)

See Also: Good news from Pelosi: Omar’s comments weren’t “intentionally anti-semitic”

Ford Motor announced Tuesday that it would cancel plans for a $1.6 billion Mexico plant and launch a Michigan expansion in a move that may be viewed as a capitulation to Donald Trump.

Ford CEO Mark Fields said the company would spend $700 million and add 700 jobs to “transform and expand” its Flat Rock, Mich. manufacturing plant to make autonomous and electric vehicles.

“Make no mistake about it — Ford is a global automaker but our home is right here in the United States,” Fields said at a press conference.

This is an interesting development, mostly for the people of Michigan. A 700 job expansion is nothing to sneeze at and with technology increasingly moving in the direction of autonomous vehicles, this will keep them in a growing market. But it’s also something that will be of great interest to the President as we head into the next election cycle. After only narrowly carrying the state in 2016 with a plurality, beating Clinton by barely half a point, his approval ratings have been underwater there by as much as 15 points recently.



If this decision by Ford is viewed as a feather in Trump’s cap, that means the Democrats will once again have a lot of work to do in a state that they previously were able to take for granted. (Hillary Clinton definitely took it for granted in 2016 and the results were fatal.) But in 2018 they seemed to have regained their mojo in a significant way. They won the races for governor, attorney general, and secretary of state. It was the first time they took all three of those seats in a single election since Reagan was in office.

But as I mentioned above, this is one announcement that should really be looked at outside of partisan politics. Whether you love the President or despise him, this is good news for Michigan. A big boost in manufacturing jobs radiates outward like a rising tide, helping with their struggles in housing and retail markets. Let’s hope this trend
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'NOT A SAFE JOURNEY'
> *Migrant girls over 10 given pregnancy test at border because of rape risk: DHS boss*


So is she a liar or just unaware?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*Gerald Nadler Rejects Constitution’s Limitations on Impeaching Trump*



_





Getty Images
KEN KLUKOWSKI 7 Mar 2019 
*House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler (R-NY) told a Sunday show host that Congress can impeach President Donald Trump for matters that are not crimes, and also for alleged acts that he claims Trump committed before becoming president, rejecting key limits that the Framers of the Constitution placed on Congress’s impeachment power.*

Nadler gave an interview to George Stephanapoulous on ABC’s This Week, laying out the long-term partisan Democrat’s plan to relentlessly attack President Trump, with the evident goal of ousting him from office.


“Seeking to sabotage a fair election would be an impeachable offense,” Nadler declared, insisting that the president is “implicated” in “various crimes,” including crimes committed during the 2016 election.

Nadler’s Judiciary Committee investigation will seek to establish the facts pertaining to the president’s actions during the 2016 election. Nadler made clear that he has already concluded that the president is guilty of “abuse of power,” “corruption,” and “obstruction of justice.” That last one is key, because it is a specific federal felony that could be cited as grounds for impeachment.

The left-wing Democrat accused President Trump of a laundry list of illegal activities, including little-known – and little-understood, especially by media pundits – constitutional provisions such as what he calls the “Emoluments Clause” of the Constitution. (There are actually two such provisions in the Constitution, the Foreign Emoluments Clause and the Domestic Emoluments Clause. It is unclear which one Nadler says the president is violating.)


But the list of allegations show that the New York partisan is quite serious, including “abuses of power, obstruction of justice, threats to the Mueller investigation, threats to witnesses,” and so on.

Nadler also claimed that when President Trump criticizes Robert Mueller, that criticism is obstruction of justice, which is a felony. He also claims that President Trump’s firing James Comey as FBI director was obstruction of justice.

He also insists that Congress can remove the president from office for matters that are not crimes.

“So can there be impeachable offenses that are not crimes?” asked Stephanopoulous.


“Oh, sure,” Nadler replied. “Crimes and impeachable offenses [are] two different things.”

Nadler’s claims are shocking.

First, the Framers of the Constitution specified in Article II, Section 4, “The President … shall be removed from Office on Impeachment for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.”

Elsewhere, the Constitution adds that it takes a simple majority vote (50 percent plus one, or 218 in the modern House) in the House to impeach, and then a two-thirds supermajority vote (67 in the modern Senate) to remove an impeached president from office.


The Constitution gives treason and bribery as examples of impeachable crimes. The best reading of that clause could be paraphrased as, “treason, bribery, or similarly serious crimes.” People can debate about whether lesser crimes can be treated as impeachable offenses, but they cannot debate about whether the Framers were talking about actual crimes. The Constitutional Convention debated having the Constitution say that a president could be removed for “maladministration” – that is, being a bad president – but deliberately decided against it.

The Democrat-led U.S. House in 1974 included abuse of power as one of the impeachment articles against President Richard Nixon. Nadler did not discuss that, but it is sometimes mentioned in impeachment discussions.

But impeaching for abuse of power is hard to reconcile with the original public meaning of the Impeachment Clause of the Constitution unless it is referring to criminal abuses of power. The 1970s were a decade that saw government officials frequently abandon the original meaning of the Constitution, perhaps most infamously with the Supreme Court’s 1973 Roe v. Wade decision – inventing out of thin air a constitutional right to abortion – but also the original meaning of the Constitution’s Establishment Clause in Lemon v. Kurtzman(1971), how the First Amendment’s Free Speech Clause applies to campaign-finance laws in Buckley v. Valeo(1976), and the proper scope of vital constitutional separation-of-powers principles such as Congress’s War Powers Act and vast expansions of federal powers over the environment and education.

In other words, you want to take with a grain of salt conclusions about the Constitution that branches of government promulgated in the 1970s. It was not the U.S. government’s finest decade in that regard.
_


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is she a liar or just unaware?


*Once again you've established your lack there of........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

DEMS REVOLT AGAINST PELOSI...
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/06/ilhan-omar-israel-democrats-1206740


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

NEW GENERATION DEFENDS OMAR...
https://www.lmtonline.com/news/article/Democratic-divide-over-Omar-s-remarks-tests-13668736.php


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hiring the Right Plumber: Blacks and the Democrats
RICK HAYES
The 2020 election will soon be upon us, and the black community has hired the same incompetent political party for the past 50 years. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/hiring_the_right_plumber_blacks_and_the_democrats.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Typical white feminist Nancy Pelosi behaves typically, caves to bigotry
MARCH 7, 2019
Ilhan Omar is going to get off scot-free.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/typical_white_feminist_nancy_pelosi_behaves_typically_caves_to_bigotry.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Race to the electoral bottom
MARCH 7, 2019
If it is mob rule the people want, they can have it in more than one flavor. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/race_to_the_electoral_bottom.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

'People of Color' Is a Marxist Phrase. Let's Stop Using It.
STEVEN KESSLER
Weaponized envy pleasantly disguised as equality.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/people_of_color_is_a_marxist_phrase_lets_stop_using_it.html


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

As a member of the elite class (i.e. college-educated millionaire), at least I know that by far the wealthiest administration in history cares about keeping my money away from, well, you know...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

TheBlaze
Girl Scouts awards teen for campaign to promote abortion and the anti-Trump Women's March
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/07/girl-scouts-awards-teen-for-campaign-to-promote-abortion-and-the-anti-trump-womens-march/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiL47CdnvDgAhWMqZ4KHe4DBz0QlO8DMAF6BAgNEAk&usg=AOvVaw0DOGogsrOWjVHqcj9J5KMy&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Trump: Worst. Racist. Ever.
 
https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/03/07/trump-worst.-racist.-ever./


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Well....there's always fishing with a....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Shooting fish in a barrel... 
But I suppose it's just a sign of the times that we live in a world where now every sportsman has to come home with a trophy- but boy do these guys sure seem like loosers to me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Shooting fish in a barrel...
> But I suppose it's just a sign of the times that we live in a world where now every sportsman has to come home with a trophy- but boy do these guys sure seem like loosers to me.


Ask yourself questions before popping off.
Why would a guy shoot tuna in a net? It doesn't do anything but damage the product.
Shark in the net would be my guess.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is she a liar or just unaware?


If only you had a dime every time that question was asked about you....


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ask yourself questions before popping off.
> Why would a guy shoot tuna in a net? It doesn't do anything but damage the product.
> Shark in the net would be my guess.


Yes a row of blue collar fishermen with shotguns and hear plugs, dressed in polo shirts... worried about a shark eating the catch.  Deep insightful post bra!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes a row of blue collar fishermen with shotguns and hear plugs, dressed in polo shirts... worried about a shark eating the catch.  Deep insightful post bra!


"Eating the catch"?
You really are stupid.

"A row of blue collar fishermen"?
I see one guy with a shotgun.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Eating the catch"?
> You really are stupid.
> 
> "A row of blue collar fishermen"?
> I see one guy with a shotgun.


The guy with the shotgun is wearing a wet suit... and he may very well be dispatching the tuna with head shots using shotgun slugs as ammo.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Eating the catch"?
> You really are stupid.
> 
> "A row of blue collar fishermen"?
> I see one guy with a shotgun.


Well and here I thought you were just a plumber from Oceanside who watched Fox News and supported these guys because you saw a gun.  But damn... sounds like you're a real sportsman!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The guy with the shotgun is wearing a wet suit... and he may very well be dispatching the tuna with head shots using shotgun slugs as ammo.


Alright, so I finally clicked on the pic to see it at scale.  Yes it's a wet suit... 
That's how we shot 400 lb halibut so we could get them in the boat when I was up in AK.  doesn't make much sense with a 50lb tuna, so the plumber is likely right they are shooting a shark.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm sure Magoo will find this amusing....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Alright, so I finally clicked on the pic to see it at scale.  Yes it's a wet suit...
> That's how we shot 400 lb halibut so we could get them in the boat when I was up in AK.  doesn't make much sense with a 50lb tuna, so the plumber is likely right they are shooting a shark.


Keep guessing td...
Blue Fin Tuna can weigh 2000 lbs


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure Magoo will find this amusing....


That looks like a blue fin.  What a waste of good meat, as a fish like that needs to be bled so the lactic acid doesn't ruin the meat, not shot with a gun.
Again, as someone who has stalked and killed animals (a sometimes sportsman) these guys still look like looser to me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That looks like a blue fin.  What a waste of good meat, as a fish like that needs to be bled so the lactic acid doesn't ruin the meat, not shot with a gun.
> Again, as someone who has stalked and killed animals these guys still look like looser to me.


Head shots td...head shots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure Magoo will find this amusing....


Looks like they are shooting the tuna.
Very large bluefin.
I can see why now a slug to the head would be an effective way to neutralize those giants.

My guess was wrong, but so was TD's.
Those guys dont look like losers to me.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Head shots td...head shots.


After you hook a blue fin you have to slash the gills and drag the fish for a hour or so til it's dead or the meat is basically ruined.

Also I'd put that big one around 700lbs.  A 1200lb tuna is much much bigger...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That looks like a blue fin.  What a waste of good meat, as a fish like that needs to be bled so the lactic acid doesn't ruin the meat, not shot with a gun.
> Again, as someone who has stalked and killed animals (a sometimes sportsman) these guys still look like looser to me.


I've killed my share of tuna.
We kill em first with a blow to the head, and then cut the gills to bleed em.
Those fish are so big, and there are so many of them, that a shotgun is safer, quicker, and more effective than anything I could think of.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> After you hook a blue fin you have to slash the gills and drag the fish for a hour or so til it's dead or the meat is basically ruined.
> 
> Also I'd put that big one around 700lbs.  A 1200lb tuna is much much bigger...


You want to kill the fish quickly, drain the blood and get it cold.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've killed my share of tuna.
> We kill em first with a blow to the head, and then cut the gills to bleed em.
> Those fish are so big, and there are so many of them, that a shotgun is safer, quicker, and more effective than anything I could think of.


That's not how you fish blue fin.  They have more lactic acid then any other fish in the world.  So if you don't bleed them all that acid ruins the meat.  
Properly landed that big fish would be worth $10,000-$15,000.  Shot in the head like that it's basically dog food.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That's not how you fish blue fin.  They have more lactic acid then any other fish in the world.  So if you don't bleed them all that acid ruins the meat.
> Properly landed that big fish would be worth $10,000-$15,000.  Shot in the head like that it's basically dog food.


You need to kill the fish right away.
They pump the lactic acid around when they struggle in the net.
If you kill them quickly, you can get the blood out faster.
You think those guys dont know what they're doing?

Those are netted fish.
You cant drag them around in the ocean.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You need to kill the fish right away.
> They pump the lactic acid around when they struggle in the net.
> If you kill them quickly, you can get the blood out faster.
> You think those guys dont know what they're doing?


Sorry... you plainly don't know much about fishing blue fin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Sorry... you plainly don't know much about fish blue fin.


Yeah, I guess the professionals in the pic don't either.
smh...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I guess the professionals in the pic don't either.
> smh...


Yes... that was my point.  They are loosers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... that was my point.  They are loosers.


You don't make a living as a fisherman.
These guys do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Alright, so I finally clicked on the pic to see it at scale.  Yes it's a wet suit...
> That's how we shot 400 lb halibut so we could get them in the boat when I was up in AK.  doesn't make much sense with a 50lb tuna, so the plumber is likely right they are shooting a shark.


You are suck a fucking liar, the world record halibut is 459lbs.
I am a regular at Waterfall resort and the biggest they even want you to keep is 100lbs, the big ones are the breeders.
BTW, they don't even bring big halibut onto the boat, dumbass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Head shots td...head shots.


You are gonna need to explain that to these libs.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't make a living as a fisherman.
> These guys do.


Seeing those pics, I doubt they make a living fishing blue fin...  

Here's an article on handling a large blue fin like that. 
http://karenlynncharters.com/dressing-and-handling-of-school-and-mediumlarge-blue-fin-tuna/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are suck a fucking liar, the world record halibut is 459lbs.
> I am a regular at Waterfall resort and the biggest they even want you to keep is 100lbs, the big ones are the breeders.
> BTW, they don't even bring big halibut onto the boat, dumbass.


The world record for blue fin is 459lbs?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Back to mocking Trump.

How is that trade war going?  Is he getting the trade balance back in line?
How about that damn deficit?  Is he getting close to a balanced budget like the Clinton years? He has the best economy ever (per his own words).  We should be paying down our national debt in record time and certainly no reason to run an annual deficit.  Right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The world record for blue fin is 459lbs?


Buts


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

My second guess after looking at all the pics is that these fish are farmed in pens, and the guys are harvesting the crop. 
They shoot em in the head, then jump in and slice the gills and rope the tails.
I’ve seen floating pens when fishing in Mexico but I’ve never seen them pull the fish out.
I could be wrong, but it’s just a guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are suck a fucking liar, the world record halibut is 459lbs.
> I am a regular at Waterfall resort and the biggest they even want you to keep is 100lbs, the big ones are the breeders.
> BTW, they don't even bring big halibut onto the boat, dumbass.


 I’ve never had the pleasure of fishing those big barn doors.
I’ve caught and speared the local halibut since I was a kid, and even at 15 lbs they can be challenging to take with a sling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’ve never had the pleasure of fishing those big barn doors.
> I’ve caught and speared the local halibut since I was a kid, and even at 15 lbs they can be challenging to take with a sling.


Our skipper uses an axe handle to knock them out and sometimes with the really big ones shoots them with a 410 and them ties them to the back of the boat.
Not much fun to catch, especially when they see the light then go all the way back down, good eating though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*News**Radio**Podcasts**BlazeTV*
Sign InTry BlazeTV for Free
 


* Commentary: 12 astounding numbers that show the whole invasion of our border *

*How bad do things need to get?*

Eddie Seal/Bloomberg via Getty Images


 Daniel Horowitz




After the media lied to the public throughout the border debate — when we actually had a chance to fix things in the budget — now the media suddenly admits we have a crisis at the border. A Washington Post reporter conceded that the numbers were "bonkers." The New York Times put in a headline the Customs and Border Patrol chief's warning that the border is at a "breaking point."


Here are 12 facts about the border apprehension numbers and the trends that demonstrate why the Trump administration should immediately shut down all asylum requests. Now is the president's opportunity to make a new case to the American people and go beyond simply addressing a few billion in border funding.

● * 76,325* – The number of total illegal aliens and inadmissible aliens apprehended at and between points of entry in the month of February. That is the highest number for a single month since April 2008, but very likely one of the highest months of all time for unique (non-repeating) illegal aliens, given that many of the apprehensions from last decade were multiple crossings of the same individual within hours or days. Today, according to Brandon Judd, president of the National Border Patrol Council, "We rarely arrest the same person twice in one year, much less in the same work shift."

● *916,000* – The annual pace of February's border flow if this continues. But Customs and Border Patrol predicts that with the weather getting warmer over the next few months and the incentives for illegal immigration unaddressed, the numbers will grow larger.

● *40,325* – A record number of family unit apprehensions in February. That beats the record we just set in December 2018 by a whopping 26 percent.

● *136,150 – *The number of family units apprehended between points of entry for the first five months of fiscal year 2019. This far surpasses the numbers for any previous _full_ year.

● *165,568 – *The number of family units apprehended between points of entry since Judge Dana Sabraw ruled last July that all parents or adults brought with children must be released with the children.* During that last seven months, as many family units have been apprehended as in the previous 23 months. *

● *2,023%* *–* The percentage increase in monthly family unit apprehensions since the low of the "Trump effect" in April 2017 through February 2019. Yes: 2,023 percent increase.

● *311%* *–* The percentage increase in family units apprehended by Border Patrol for the first five months of this fiscal year over the first five months of last fiscal year.

● *97%* *–* The total percentage increase in all illegal alien apprehensions for the first five months of this fiscal year over the first five months of last fiscal year.

● *1,689%* *–* The increase in family units apprehended in the El Paso sector for the first five months of fiscal year 2019 over the same period last year. El Paso saw its highest apprehensions in February since April 2006. And many of those in 2006 were the same people coming back after being deported immediately, and they were deported again. Almost all of these coming in currently remain here indefinitely.

● *70 *– Number of large groups, defined as 100 or more, coming in at once to surrender to border agents and shutting down their resources. There were 13 such groups in FY 2018, mainly in the latter part of the year when this phenomenon began. It was almost unheard of in previous years.

● *31,000* – The number of projected aliens taken to American hospitals by the end of the year if the current pace holds, as compared to 12,000 last year.

● *57,000* – The number of man-hours Border Patrol had to spend with aliens in our hospitals just since Dec. 22. According to Brian Hastings, chief of Border Patrol operations, 25 percent to 45 percent of Border Patrol resources are now diverted to the processing and humanitarian functions rather than patrolling the border.

During the press conference when Trump announced his emergency declaration on Feb. 15, the media demanded from the president a set of data to demonstrate the problem. Well, here is the data that shows the most evident indicators of an emergency — a skyrocketing trajectory on all fronts.

The question for us all is how bad things need to get before we finally respect our own national sovereignty and stop allowing the courts to encourage illegal aliens to come here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

He Went There: Top Democrat Mitigates Holocaust Survivors To Defend Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitic Antics


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My second guess after looking at all the pics is that these fish are farmed in pens, and the guys are harvesting the crop.
> They shoot em in the head, then jump in and slice the gills and rope the tails.
> I’ve seen floating pens when fishing in Mexico but I’ve never seen them pull the fish out.
> I could be wrong, but it’s just a guess.


I could see farming a 50lb fish... but a 500lb fish like at big one?  Idk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*James Clapper Claimed He Didn’t Lie, But Misunderstood A Question. Democrat Senator Destroys Him. *
By Ashe Schow


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

When you've got David Duke all else doesn't really matter.

*Former KKK Grand Wizard David Duke: 'Omar Most Important Member Of Congress!' *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’ve never had the pleasure of fishing those big barn doors.
> I’ve caught and speared the local halibut since I was a kid, and even at 15 lbs they can be challenging to take with a sling.


The summer after I graduated high school I went and worked in a cannery up in Petersberg AK. There wasn’t much to do up there beside going to the dump to watch the bears and fishing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Hispanic Caucus: DACA Not Enough, Need Amnesty for All*
2,868


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When you've got David Duke all else doesn't really matter.
> 
> *Former KKK Grand Wizard David Duke: 'Omar Most Important Member Of Congress!' *
> By Ryan Saavedra


Don’t know that lady from Adam. However I’ve got to say... after hearing about stunts  like how Facebook Execs got the Anti-Deflamation League to attack privacy advocates Al Sharpton style for being anti-Semitic... There is a small part of me that wonders about the attacks on this congress woman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Don’t know that lady from Adam. However I’ve got to say... after hearing about stunts  like how Facebook Execs got the Anti-Deflamation League to attack privacy advocates Al Sharpton style for being anti-Semitic... There is a small part of me that wonders about the attacks on this congress woman.


https://www.nytimes.com/subscription/multiproduct/lp8HYKU.html?campaignId=6W74R
Thursday, March 7, 2019


*Politics*|Ilhan Omar Apologizes for Statements Condemned as Anti-Semitic


*Ilhan Omar Apologizes for Statements Condemned as Anti-SemiticIlhan Omar Apologizes for Statements Condemned as Anti-Semitic*

Democrats have joined Republicans in criticizing Representative Ilhan Omar, Democrat of Minnesota, for comments that they say are anti-Semitic.CreditSarah Silbiger/The New York Times

Image

	
	
		
		
	


	




Democrats have joined Republicans in criticizing Representative Ilhan Omar, Democrat of Minnesota, for comments that they say are anti-Semitic.CreditCreditSarah Silbiger/The New York Times

WASHINGTON — Representative Ilhan Omar, who has been battling charges of anti-Semitism for weeks, apologized on Monday for insinuating that American support for Israel is fueled by money from a pro-Israel lobbying group — a comment that drew swift and unqualified condemnation from fellow Democrats, including Speaker Nancy Pelosi.

The mea culpa by Ms. Omar, a freshman lawmaker from Minnesota and one of the first two Muslim women elected to Congress, came after a day of bipartisan outrage over her tweet Sunday night asserting that support for Israel was “all about the Benjamins baby,” a reference to hundred-dollar bills.

“Anti-Semitism is real and I am grateful for Jewish allies and colleagues who are educating me on the painful history of anti-Semitic tropes,” Ms. Omar said in a statement released on Twitter, about an hour after Ms. Pelosi and the entire Democratic leadership publicly chastised her for engaging in “deeply offensive” anti-Semitic tropes.


“My intention is never to offend my constituents or Jewish Americans as a whole,” Ms. Omar wrote, adding, “I unequivocally apologize.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Farrakhan Praises Omar’s Anti-Semitic Remarks: ‘Shake Up ...*
https://*news.yahoo.com*/farrakhan-praises-*omar*-*anti*-*semitic*...
Feb 18, 2019 · Nation of *Islam* leader Louis Farrakhan on Sunday praised Representative Ilhan *Omar’s* (D., Minn.) recent endorsement of an *anti-Semitic* trope and urged the freshman lawmaker not to bow to pressure from critics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., is facing new accusations of making anti-Semitic remarks, *with a senior member of her party rebuking the House freshman for words* that he said conjured a “vile anti-Semitic slur.”

*'I ask that she retract them': Rep. Ilhan Omar accused of ...*
nationalpost.com/news/world/i-ask-that-she-retract-them-rep-ilhan-omar-accused-of-anti-semitism-again


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., is facing new accusations of making anti-Semitic remarks, *with a senior member of her party rebuking the House freshman for words* that he said conjured a “vile anti-Semitic slur.”
> 
> *'I ask that she retract them': Rep. Ilhan Omar accused of ...*
> nationalpost.com/news/world/i-ask-that-she-retract-them-rep-ilhan-omar-accused-of-anti-semitism-again


Honestly I haven't been following the story too closely.  What was the exact quote she's being criticized for?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are suck a fucking liar, the world record halibut is 459lbs.
> I am a regular at Waterfall resort and the biggest they even want you to keep is 100lbs, the big ones are the breeders.
> BTW, they don't even bring big halibut onto the boat, dumbass.


Big fucking deal. I land a 500 pound nofin every few days. All blubber, no meat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Dems Vote Against Crackdown on Illegal Aliens Buying Guns*
168


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Students Protest Black Speaker — with ‘End White Supremacy’ Sign*
158


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Clyburn: Omar’s Experience ‘More Personal’ than Holocaust Is to Most Jews*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Seeing those pics, I doubt they make a living fishing blue fin...
> 
> Here's an article on handling a large blue fin like that.
> http://karenlynncharters.com/dressing-and-handling-of-school-and-mediumlarge-blue-fin-tuna/


Guess again td...they do indeed make a living at it.





*Purse Seine*
Purse seine fishing is a consistent and efficient method, enabling fishers to catch and freeze large quantities of tuna.

Purse seine vessels fish either by spotting free-swimming schools of tuna or by utilizing floating objects that attract fish, either with natural or manmade objects such as fish aggregating devices (FADs).

*KEY STATISTICS*

*About 63% *— Percentage of tuna caught globally each year by purse seine vessels
*1,101* – Estimated number of purse seine vessels authorized to fish for tuna
*693* – Number of large-scale tropical tuna purse seine vessels
*BYCATCH*
When fishing on free-swimming schools, purse seine fishing has an average bycatch rate of less than 1 percent. When utilizing FADs, bycatch rates vary from around 1.75 percent in the western and central Pacific to nearly 8.9 percent, depending on the ocean region.

*FUEL EFFICIENCY*
According to an ISSF-commissioned study, purse seine vessels consume 368 liters of fuel in order to land one ton of tuna.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Guess again td...they do indeed make a living at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue fin isn't a tropical tuna... especially the really big ones are all caught up by Nova Scotia up by the arctic circle.  Again they have to be bled or the meat goes bad.  There is a lottery for tags every year and if you've got one of the tags it's not even legal to release a fish if you think it's too small.  They just don't catch that type of fish by net intentionally.  Not sure why you don't believe me.

A 500lb one like in your pic, if the meat is prime grade will literally be flown over night to Japan so they can sell it fresh the next day in the market.  However a 500lb blue fin shot in the head, will never be prime grade meat.  You have to get the lactic acid out of the fishes meat while it's still alive or it ruins the fish.


----------



## Booter (Mar 7, 2019)

*President Trump calls Apple CEO Tim Cook 'Tim Apple' and social media responds to the flub*

"We appreciate it very much, Tim Apple," Trump said as he sat next to Cook who had a paper name tag in front of him that said "Tim Cook."

It's not the first time Trump got a CEO's name wrong.

Last March, he called Lockheed Martin's CEO Marillyn Hewson "Marillyn Lockheed."

On other occasions, Trump has mixed up first names, sometimes of his own staff.

He has referred to his national security adviser John Bolton as Mike Bolton. In January, he also referred to Republican House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy as "Steve."

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2019/03/06/tim-apple-president-trump-flubs-apple-ceo-tim-cooks-name/3087515002/

With Trump being a total dumbfuck and now senile on top of that we can't get this lump of shit out of the White House fast enough.  

I heard Trump has been trying to reach one of the early investors in Apple, Johnny Appleseed, for economic advise.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Blue fin isn't a tropical tuna... especially the really big ones are all caught up by Nova Scotia up by the arctic circle.  Again they have to be bled or the meat goes bad.  There is a lottery for tags every year and if you've got one of the tags it's not even legal to release a fish if you think it's too small.  They just don't catch that type of fish by net intentionally.  Not sure why you don't believe me.
> 
> A 500lb one like in your pic, if the meat is prime grade will literally be flown over night to Japan so they can sell it fresh the next day in the market.  However a 500lb blue fin shot in the head, will never be prime grade meat.  You have to get the lactic acid out of the fishes meat while it's still alive or it ruins the fish.


Did you see all the blood in the water in those pics?
They were shooting them in the head then jumping in and bleeding them.
The biggest blue fin in the world are (were) in the Mediterranean. They were  fished for centuries in Extremely shallow water by herding schools into coves with nets.

Bluefin are found in all temperate and tropical seas

I’ve caught a shitload of tuna over the years.
Bluefin bigeye yellowfin you name it


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you see all the blood in the water in those pics?
> They were shooting them in the head then jumping in and bleeding them.
> The biggest blue fin in the world are (were) in the Mediterranean. They were  fished for centuries in Extremely shallow water by herding schools into coves with nets.
> 
> ...


When I say bleed, it's not like with veal where you kill the animal then drain the blood.  
With a large blue fin you have to bleed it while it's still alive and then swim it behind the boat at one or two knots til it's dead.  You want it's beating heart to pump out the blood.  Shooting it in the head stops the heart and ruins the meat.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Blue fin isn't a tropical tuna... especially the really big ones are all caught up by Nova Scotia up by the arctic circle.  Again they have to be bled or the meat goes bad.  There is a lottery for tags every year and if you've got one of the tags it's not even legal to release a fish if you think it's too small.  They just don't catch that type of fish by net intentionally.  Not sure why you don't believe me.
> 
> A 500lb one like in your pic, if the meat is prime grade will literally be flown over night to Japan so they can sell it fresh the next day in the market.  However a 500lb blue fin shot in the head, will never be prime grade meat.  You have to get the lactic acid out of the fishes meat while it's still alive or it ruins the fish.


I'm well aware of what blue fin goes for in Japan.
Who's to say this tuna didn't go to Japan? Oh yeah, you did.

*Processing Bluefin tuna once caught*
Depending on where you are in the world and what you intend to do with your tuna, there’s a lot of conflicting advice with regards to how to kill, bleed, fillet and store your tuna. Fortunately there’s a few simple things to know and we’ll leave it up to you which techniques you want to employ.

*Revive the tuna*
These fish have a very high metabolic rate and when you catch them they are often exhausted when you finally get them to the surface. A build up of lactic acid during this time can spoil the quality of the meat if you bring your tuna aboard immediately and start bleeding it etc. For this reason, most of the higher quality commercial tuna fishermen will tie a rope around the tail and anchor this rope to the boat whilst also re-hooking the tuna in the mouth. Then they allow it to swim alongside the boat at a slow pace until the tuna is revived and the lactic acid build-up dissapates enough.

Fish that are not revived are known as ‘burnt’ or in Japanese ‘Yake’

_*Kill and Bleed the tuna*_

_Some people prefer to spike the tuna by inserting a thin metal spike into the brain area located on the top of the head between the eyes. This is a very humane and quick way to kill the tuna however it also prevents the heart from beating faster than bleeding the fish out. Commercial fishermen tend to slide the arteries located just behind the pectoral fins and place the fish back into the water to bleed out over the next 10-15 minutes. This also helps cool the tuna while helping oxygenate the fish and preventing the issue mentioned above from occurring._

Which ever method you want to use, the main point here is that you want to remove as much circulating blood from the fish as you can without it pooling or coagulating around the meat areas. Excess and coagulated blood will taint the taste of the meat whilst also increasing the amount of undesirable bacteria in the flesh.
http://tunafishingcharters.com.au/processing-bluefin-tuna-caught/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm well aware of what blue fin goes for in Japan.
> Who's to say this tuna didn't go to Japan? Oh yeah, you did.
> 
> *Processing Bluefin tuna once caught*
> ...


That fish in the your pic won't be going to Japan, as a blue fin caught in a net and then shot in the head will render the meat dog food quality.  And the Japanese market is all about quality. 

Did you not understand the article your posted?  It says the same thing I've been saying...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

*Bankrupt California utility wants to give $235M in bonuses*
24EmailTwitter






7 Mar 201998
SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — Pacific Gas & Electric Corp. sought a judge’s approval to pay $235 million in bonuses to thousands of employees despite the California utility’s bankruptcy.


The money is intended to provide incentives to workers and will not be distributed if the company doesn’t meet safety and financial goals, PG&E said in a court filing Wednesday. It said the bonus program has been restructured with its Chapter 11 case in mind and puts a greater emphasis on safety performance.

“In deliberately designing the plan this way, the debtors are sending a clear message to their workforce that the safety of the communities the debtors serve and of their employees is of paramount concern during the restructuring process and into the future,” attorneys for the utility said in court documents.

PG&E filed for bankruptcy in January in the face of billions of dollars in potential liability from huge wildfires in California in 2017 and 2018, including the deadliest U.S. wildfire in a century. That blaze in November 2018 killed 86 people and destroyed most of the town of Paradise.

The utility scrapped its plan to pay $130 million in bonuses for 2018, determining the payments were inappropriate given the wildfires that year and the company’s deteriorating financial situation. Attorneys for wildfire victims had objected to the awards.

An employee union argued that the decision was unfair to workers. The new bonus figure is for work in 2019.

PG&E said bonuses have historically constituted 6 to 20 percent of employees’ pay and brought their total compensation “in line with the market and their peers in the utility space.”

Roughly 10,000 employees are eligible for a bonus this year. They include people with titles such as manager or vice president, but not top level executives who control company policy or report to the board of directors, PG&E said in its court filing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> When I say bleed, it's not like with veal where you kill the animal then drain the blood.
> With a large blue fin you have to bleed it while it's still alive and then swim it behind the boat at one or two knots til it's dead.  You want it's beating heart to pump out the blood.  Shooting it in the head stops the heart and ruins the meat.


Those are Andalusian tuna.
The Japanese buy those tuna, and they pay a shitload for them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you see all the blood in the water in those pics?
> They were shooting them in the head then jumping in and bleeding them.
> The biggest blue fin in the world are (were) in the Mediterranean. They were  fished for centuries in Extremely shallow water by herding schools into coves with nets.
> 
> ...


These are probably the same tuna that have migrated along this pathway for a millenium.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

I think we should turn this into a fishing thread.
We already got all the Trump haters hooked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think we should turn this into a fishing thread.
> We already got all the Trump haters hooked.


They are really not going to like this,

 


*Ex-Trump campaign chief Paul Manafort sentenced to 47 months for fraud in Mueller case*

A federal judge on Thursday sentences President Donald Trump's former campaign chairman Paul Manafort to serve 47 months in prison.
Manafort had been convicted in the Virginia court last summer on eight counts of bank fraud, tax fraud and failing to file a foreign bank account report.
"He has lived an otherwise blameless life," the judge says of Manafort, a central figure in the special counsel's Russia probe.
 

A federal judge on Thursday sentenced President Donald Trump's former campaign chairman Paul Manafort to serve 47 months in prison, a far shorter length of time than prosecutors in the case had argued for.


The decision from federal judge T.S. Ellis in Virginia comes less than a week before Manafort's second sentencing hearing in another case in Washington, D.C., district court. Both cases were brought on charges lodged by special counsel Robert Mueller in his ongoing probe of Russia's election meddling and possible collusion with the Trump campaign.

Manafort, seated in a wheelchair and clad in a green prison jumpsuit during the hearing, spoke of the hardship he has faced as a prime figure in the high-profile Mueller investigation.


"The last two years have been the most difficult for my family and I," Manafort said in his plea for compassion from the judge.




"To say I have been humiliated and ashamed would be a gross understatement," he said.

Before delivering his sentence, Ellis said that Manafort has "been a good friend to others, a generous person."

The judge added: "He has lived an otherwise blameless life."

Manafort had been convicted in the Virginia court last summer on eight counts of bank fraud, tax fraud and failing to file a foreign bank account report. The charges mostly pertained to Manafort's past work for Ukraine's Russia-backed president at the time, Viktor Yanukovych.

Manafort was not convicted on 10 other criminal counts in that case, which were deadlocked by the 12-person jury.

Manafort's lawyer argued in court that the amount of time Manafort spent talking to prosecutors — 50 hours in total — reflects significant cooperation in the government's investigation.

But Mueller's team said bluntly that Manafort's interviews only took so long because he misled them.

"Fifty hours with us was because he lied," prosecutor Greg Andres told Ellis. "He lied, so it took longer to provide the truth to him."

Manafort "did not provide valuable information to the special counsel that wasn't already known," Andres said.

In a sentencing memo last week, Manafort's attorneys argued that Manafort should receive a sentence "substantially below" the 19-to-24-year prison length suggested by federal guidelines. Manafort is a "first-time offender," they wrote, and noted that he admitted his guilt on separate charges launched by Mueller in Washington, D.C., federal court.

Ellis apparently agreed that the guidelines were too high, calling the calculated range "excessive."

Still, Ellis said before delivering the sentence that he was "surprised" he did not hear Manafort "express regret" in his remarks.

They also accused the special counsel of attempting to "vilify Mr. Manafort as a lifelong and irredeemable felon," as well as "spreading misinformation about Mr. Manafort to impugn his character in a manner that this country has not experienced in decades."

But Mueller countered in a Tuesday night filing that Manafort's request for leniency should be ignored at his sentencing, arguing that Manafort has not taken responsibility for his crimes. The special counsel also highlighted additional wrongdoing Manafort is alleged to have done since his cases began, including witness tampering and lying to investigators.

While Ellis had often been curt and impatient toward prosecutors during Manafort's three-week trial, most of his rulings before announcing Manafort's sentence appeared to favor the government's position.

Ellis reportedly shot down multiple objections from Manafort's lawyers regarding a pre-sentence report prepared by federal probation officials. The judge also declined to give Manafort any credit for accepting responsibility for his crimes.

Both the defense and the prosecution agreed to delay a decision about Manafort's restitution until after his second sentencing in D.C. next week.

Trump has consistently and aggressively denounced the Mueller probe as "illegal" and a "witch hunt" motivated by partisan politics. His fiery criticisms have raised alarm among Mueller's defenders, who suspect Trump may be considering a pardon for Manafort or other targets of the Russia probe.

"It's very sad, what happened to Paul," Trump said of Manafort in November. "I have not offered any pardons," he said at that time, but added, "I'm not taking anything off the table."

New York authorities are reportedly prepping charges against Manafort if Trump does pardon his crimes


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those are Andalusian tuna.
> The Japanese buy those tuna, and they pay a shitload for them.


I've never heard of a Andalusian tuna... but they sound tasty. 
Honestly have more luck with Jack and Mahi then tuna, but don't really go out much since my kid was born.  Was thinking I was going to treat my uncle for a deep sea trip on his birthday if anyone can recommend a charter. 

Trout, perch and blue gill are most in my wheelhouse, as thats what I fished when I was a kid and had more time.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are really not going to like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re gonna go nuts. 47/2 minus 9 is a little over one year on good behavior.  That’s it. Over. Done. All federal cases concluded.  No further sentencing by any other judge. 

Wait. What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> They’re gonna go nuts. 47/2 minus 9 is a little over one year on good behavior.  That’s it. Over. Done. All federal cases concluded.  No further sentencing by any other judge.
> 
> Wait. What?


They were pushing 20 or 30 years, ha.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That fish in the your pic won't be going to Japan, as a blue fin caught in a net and then shot in the head will render the meat dog food quality.  And the Japanese market is all about quality.
> 
> Did you not understand the article your posted?  It says the same thing I've been saying...


Yes I know it also says the same thing that Aff is talking about as it also describes what is happening in the pictures: 
_This also helps cool the tuna while helping oxygenate the fish and preventing the issue mentioned above from occurring._
The issue mentioned above, ‘burnt’ or in Japanese ‘Yake’,  is prevented. 
Reread the article: "Depending on where you are in the world and what you intend to do with your tuna, there’s a lot of conflicting advice with regards to how to kill, bleed, fillet and store your tuna. Fortunately there’s a few simple things to know and we’ll leave it up to you which techniques you want to employ".


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes I know it also says the same thing that Aff is talking about as it also describes what is happening in the pictures:
> _This also helps cool the tuna while helping oxygenate the fish and preventing the issue mentioned above from occurring._
> The issue mentioned above, ‘burnt’ or in Japanese ‘Yake’,  is prevented.
> Reread the article: "Depending on where you are in the world and what you intend to do with your tuna, there’s a lot of conflicting advice with regards to how to kill, bleed, fillet and store your tuna. Fortunately there’s a few simple things to know and we’ll leave it up to you which techniques you want to employ".


Not to beat a dead hors... I mean fish.  How long do you suppose it would take to ice down a 500lb fish Aff?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were pushing 20 or 30 years, ha.


I know. Now it’s just shy of 3 years if he behaves. Or zero, if he’s got a friend in high places.  MAGA.  

Which reminds me.  Was there a time when corruption in the White House was rampant?  Is that when America was great?

Lyndon Johnson was pretty corrupt.  But the Johnson years are probably not what Trump had in mind.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were pushing 20 or 30 years, ha.


Hmm, the article made it sound like this is a different case, and we'll hear the verdict the more serious charges in the coming weeks.


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm, the article made it sound like this is a different case, and we'll hear the verdict the more serious charges in the coming weeks.


We’ll always have New York. That takes care of his pardon hopes...
Is Trump’s rule that you have to be a) family b) crooked or c) really really rich, to work closely with him? It’s unbelievable.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I know. Now it’s just shy of 3 years if he behaves. Or zero, if he’s got a friend in high places.  MAGA.
> 
> Which reminds me.  Was there a time when corruption in the White House was rampant?  Is that when America was great?
> 
> Lyndon Johnson was pretty corrupt.  But the Johnson years are probably not what Trump had in mind.


Nixon, Reagan, w...etc.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Blue fin isn't a tropical tuna... especially the really big ones are all caught up by Nova Scotia up by the arctic circle.  Again they have to be bled or the meat goes bad.  There is a lottery for tags every year and if you've got one of the tags it's not even legal to release a fish if you think it's too small.  They just don't catch that type of fish by net intentionally.  Not sure why you don't believe me.
> 
> A 500lb one like in your pic, if the meat is prime grade will literally be flown over night to Japan so they can sell it fresh the next day in the market.  However a 500lb blue fin shot in the head, will never be prime grade meat.  You have to get the lactic acid out of the fishes meat while it's still alive or it ruins the fish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I know. Now it’s just shy of 3 years if he behaves. Or zero, if he’s got a friend in high places.  MAGA.
> 
> Which reminds me.  Was there a time when corruption in the White House was rampant?  Is that when America was great?
> 
> Lyndon Johnson was pretty corrupt.  But the Johnson years are probably not what Trump had in mind.


How much time did he get for Russian collusion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm, the article made it sound like this is a different case, and we'll hear the verdict the more serious charges in the coming weeks.


I believe it's the other way around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Someone get this bitch a towel.

Creepy Video of Rashida Tlaib’s Speech at CAIR-Chicago Event: ‘We Always Said ‘The Muslims Are Coming’… I Think We’re Here!’
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/08/creepy-video-rashida-tlaibs-speech-cair-chicago-event-always-said-muslims-coming...-think


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Adam Schiff Decides Mueller Doesn't Matter, Hires MSNBC Hack to Investigate "Collusion"
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/07/rep.-adam-schiff-decides-mueller-isnt-trustworthy-hires-msnbc-hack-investigate-collusion


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

*‘Blameless’ Manafort? Twitter Users Torch Judge For Bizarre Claim, Light Sentence.*
Judge T. S. Ellis III was slammed for giving the former Trump campaign manager such a light sentence.
 
By Ed Mazza






U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III is being slammed on social media for giving a surprisingly light sentence to Paul Manafort, who was President Donald Trump’s campaign manager for part of the 2016 election. 

Manafort was found guilty on eight counts, including bank fraud, filing false tax returns and failure to report foreign bank accounts. Sentencing guidelines called for 19 to 24 years in prison.

Manafort’s attorneys argued for leniency by claiming he was a “first-time offender.” Ellis agreed, saying Manafort “has lived an otherwise blameless life,” and sentenced him to just 47 months. 

However, as “The Late Show” host Stephen Colbert cracked, “He wasn’t so much a first-time offender as a first-time getting caughter.” In fact, Manafort has lived anything but an “otherwise blameless life,” often working for ruthless dictators and notorious human rights abusers. 

On Twitter, people lambasted the judge, both for his comments and for the sentence. Many pointed out other people who had received much harsher terms for far less serious offenses:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

A bit of flashback,

*PUBLISHED:* 9:41 PM 4 May 2018
*UPDATED: *10:22 PM 4 May 2018
* Mueller Blasted By Federal Judge For Extreme Overreach ‘Power’ *
*He demanded that the scope memo, unredacted, be delivered to him within a set time frame. *





 by Austin Lewis






Robert Mueller's special investigation was blasted by a federal judge for being an extreme overreach and a power grab that seemed to have no limits. Will this be the end of it?

*SIGN up for conservative daily post news alerts*
Robert Mueller’s special investigation has dragged on for nearly a year, and to many it simply seems like it’s little more than a fishing expedition, hoping to find SOMETHING that President Donald J. Trump did wrong. Even famous leftists like Alan Dershowitz agree with that claim. Today, it seems that the judge in the Manafort case agrees that there are issues with the extreme overreach for “unfettered power” by the special investigation.


In a shocking turn of events, a federal judge rebuked Mueller and his team, accusing them of lying to target the President, and of vastly expanding the scope of the investigation beyond what Acting Attorney General Rod Rosenstein empowered them to investigate. *He suggested that they may not even have the right to charge Paul Manafort in federal court, and that they are lying about their mandate and seeking “unfettered power” to bring down the President of the United States of America.*

U.S. District Judge T.S. Ellis III, a Ronald Reagan appointee, took a very strong stance against the case presented to his court in Alexandria, Virginia.

In the beginning, he pointed out that the charges against Manafort, charges of bank fraud stemming from his work for Ukranian President Viktor Yanukovych, seem to be outside the mandate Rosenstein’s memo laid out for the investigation.

This is a point that Kevin Downing, the attorney for the former Trump campaign associate, has repeatedly made, although a partially redacted version of Rosenstein’s memo allegedly gave the investigation the power to look into suspected crimes related to payment for work in Ukraine.

Judge Ellis also said that he doesn’t believe the special investigation actually cares about prosecuting the bank fraud at all. Rather, he seems to believe that Mueller and his investigators and prosecutors are simply hoping to ‘squeeze’ the former member of the Trump campaign, hoping he might “sing,” and that the information he gives up could be an actionable or impeachable offense.


The judge outright said that the investigation didn’t care about the defendant, but rather they cared about “what information Mr. Manafort can give you to lead you to Mr. Trump and an impeachment, or whatever.”

The federal judge said that he was worried that Manafort might not just ‘sing’, but also ‘compose,’ providing information that the investigators want to hear to save himself, rather than providing necessarily accurate information.

In order to clear up the actual limitations of the scope of the mandate provided in the Rosenstein memo, the court demanded access to the unredacted memo.

According to the Mueller investigative team, the August 2017 scope memo, and the May 2, 2017 letter appointing the former FBI Director to lead the investigation, provided the team with a broad mandate to investigate essentially whatever they felt like investigating.

Even if that is the case, the fact that the special investigators are relying on information from an earlier Department of Justice probe in their attempt to indict and convict Manafort, according to Ellis, may place the charges outside their scope.

The investigative team also said that they couldn’t show the judge the unredacted memo because it contains some powers that are secret because they involve ongoing investigations, as well as information on national security matters that cannot be publicly disclosed.

Ellis, in an amused and unpersuaded response to this claim, said that the argument of the special investigative team was essentially “we said this was what the investigation was about, but we are not bound by it and we were lying.”


He also issued an order to the team, saying that they had two weeks to provide him with an unredacted copy of the scope memo, or to provide him with a better reason why he couldn’t see it.

When the prosecutors claimed that the scope contained material not pertaining to the Manafort charges, the judge replied, appropriately, “I’ll be the judge of that.”

Ellis also suggested that this kind of limitless power to investigate whatever they could conceive of was not in the best interest of the nation or the courts, and that it was extremely open to abuse.

He even asked when, exactly, the investigation would finally conclude, and at what point special counsel attorney Michael Dreeben would be satisfied that they had investigated enough.


The special counsel refused to speculate or provide a clear answer.

The judge then asked him why the Manafort case remained a part of the special investigation, while a similar case against Michael Cohen, the President’s personal lawyer, was spun off and handed over to the U.S. Attorney’s Office in New York.

In asking such a question, Ellis is doing precisely as a wise judge should do, especially considering the nature of the court case thus far. If the case that the prosecution is trying to bring against the defendant is entirely out of their scope, they must turn the case over to the proper authority.



They cannot decide that they will use the case to bully Manafort into some sort of confession when they don’t even have the right to run the case.

Judge Ellis made a strong statement that he would not cosign an arbitrary and infinite special investigation attempting to squeeze people for information.

The judge has been impartial throughout the process. When the case began, he warned the defendant that he could face punishment as stiff as a life sentence in a federal prison, and during bond hearings pointed out that the defendant was a significant flight risk due to his ties to foreign nations and his wealth.

It’s time that the Mueller investigation either bears some sort of fruit against its intended target, or that the special counsel admits that it’s a fishing expedition hoping to find something wrong to prosecute the President for


----------



## tenacious (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe it's the other way around.


Looks like your right...
Can't help but notice, once again 'Sheriff Joe' the guy who brags about law and order hasn't made a peep about this clowns light sentence.  Wonder if Joe's not outraged about the very light verdict because Manafort's a white collar criminal, or because he's conservative?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

* 
*
*Ilhan Omar trashes Obama: 'Hope and change' was a mirage...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Looks like your right...
> Can't help but notice, once again 'Sheriff Joe' the guy who brags about law and order hasn't made a peep about this clowns light sentence.  Wonder if Joe's not outraged about the very light verdict because Manafort's a white collar criminal, or because he's conservative?


Or because Mueller overreached. Or because you are pissed there was no collusion. Or because none of his crimes involve Trump.
Too Funny.
He went through the justice system and now he is in jail, sounds like law and order to me.
Check out post 15439 in this thread, sore loser.

*BTW Happy Womens Day.*

*Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*






Similar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

*SMART POWER!

House votes in favor of illegal immigrant voting... Developing... *


----------



## Booter (Mar 8, 2019)

*Paul Manafort: Beneficiary of America’s Sentencing Gap*

Class and race work together in the prosecutor’s office, judge’s chambers, and juror’s box, providing something close to a systemic guarantee: A poor person, or person of color — or one of the millions of Americans to which both identities apply — will not face the same criminal-justice system that men like Paul Manafort experience.

http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/03/paul-manafort-beneficiary-of-americas-sentencing-gap.html#comments

When a black woman gets more time for unknowingly casting an illegal vote in a local election than for everything Manafirt did, you cannot deny white privilege is real.

Manafort stole 25 million over 10 years and the judge treated it like a "first time" offense.
And if someone had been breaking and entering people's homes for 10 years and stealing a total of 250,000?
Would a judge say "first time?"

Seriously? Four years? Seriously? If the average mugging victim carries $250, Manafort = 100,000 muggings. Four years? Seriously?

*This should help some to understand why Black athletes kneel during the National Anthem - Little Joey Shitstain excluded, that dudes brain is fried.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Paul Manafort: Beneficiary of America’s Sentencing Gap*
> 
> Class and race work together in the prosecutor’s office, judge’s chambers, and juror’s box, providing something close to a systemic guarantee: A poor person, or person of color — or one of the millions of Americans to which both identities apply — will not face the same criminal-justice system that men like Paul Manafort experience.
> 
> ...


White Privilege Is A Myth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Paul Manafort: Beneficiary of America’s Sentencing Gap*
> 
> Class and race work together in the prosecutor’s office, judge’s chambers, and juror’s box, providing something close to a systemic guarantee: A poor person, or person of color — or one of the millions of Americans to which both identities apply — will not face the same criminal-justice system that men like Paul Manafort experience.
> 
> ...


Black athletes kneel because they hate America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Paul Manafort: Beneficiary of America’s Sentencing Gap*
> 
> Class and race work together in the prosecutor’s office, judge’s chambers, and juror’s box, providing something close to a systemic guarantee: A poor person, or person of color — or one of the millions of Americans to which both identities apply — will not face the same criminal-justice system that men like Paul Manafort experience.
> 
> ...


Manaford went through our criminal process and was sentenced, you don't like it then change the laws or just shut the fuck up.
HA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Paul Manafort: Beneficiary of America’s Sentencing Gap*
> 
> Class and race work together in the prosecutor’s office, judge’s chambers, and juror’s box, providing something close to a systemic guarantee: A poor person, or person of color — or one of the millions of Americans to which both identities apply — will not face the same criminal-justice system that men like Paul Manafort experience.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

What a beautiful morning for Paulie Onlygonnahaftaserve10yearsandgiveupafewmillion.

I wonder how his gout will do after 9 more years in big house?

Lucky Paulie. He'll only be 79 or so when he gets out... A lifetime ahead of him.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Manaford went through our criminal process and was sentenced, you don't like it then change the laws or just shut the fuck up.
> HA.


Hey Racist Sterno Joe, didn't get your swill this morning?

Remember, my bet is still open to you and huli huli boi (and anyone else that wants to stock up on some free booze.) 

Just think what 100 cases of sterno can do to your mood! Don't worry, be sterno-happy!


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SMART POWER!
> 
> House votes in favor of illegal immigrant voting... Developing... *


Sucker.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SMART POWER!
> 
> House votes in favor of illegal immigrant voting... Developing... *


The measure would have had no practical effect even if it had passed. Illegal immigrants — and indeed noncitizens as a whole — are not legally able to participate in federal elections.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Manaford went through our criminal process and was sentenced, you don't like it then change the laws or just shut the fuck up.
> HA.


He still has another court date.  By the way, celebrating the *Campaign Manager* of the US President *ONLY*  getting four years is a bit wild, don't you think?  At the same time the 10 year in house lawyer for the same President is getting ready to start his own 4 year stretch.   Is that what is considered *WINNING *for you folks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> What a beautiful morning for Paulie Onlygonnahaftaserve10yearsandgiveupafewmillion.
> 
> I wonder how his gout will do after 9 more years in big house?
> 
> Lucky Paulie. He'll only be 79 or so when he gets out... A lifetime ahead of him.


Nice try.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The measure would have had no practical effect even if it had passed. Illegal immigrants — and indeed noncitizens as a whole — are not legally able to participate in federal elections.


Legally, yes, but that never stops democrats. Giving illegals drivers licenses and then registering them to vote on "accident" come on big guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> He still has another court date.  By the way, celebrating the *Campaign Manager* of the US President *ONLY*  getting four years is a bit wild, don't you think?  At the same time the 10 year in house lawyer for the same President is getting ready to start his own 4 year stretch.   Is that what is considered *WINNING *for you folks?


I am not celebrating, just turning it back on the dopes in here that are crying about the light sentence.
Yes, for crimes that have nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey Racist Sterno Joe, didn't get your swill this morning?
> 
> Remember, my bet is still open to you and huli huli boi (and anyone else that wants to stock up on some free booze.)
> 
> Just think what 100 cases of sterno can do to your mood! Don't worry, be sterno-happy!


You libs are sure having a bad couple of months, maybe when Mueller's report drops it will cheer you up?


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not celebrating, just turning it back on the dopes in here that are crying about the light sentence.
> Yes, for crimes that have nothing to do with Trump.


Nothing to do with t?  You must have a unique perspective.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not celebrating, just turning it back on the dopes in here that are crying about the light sentence.
> Yes, for crimes that have nothing to do with Trump.


But we know he worked with his Ukrainian commie buddy to get the polling data to the GRU.  We know that because gates was at the Havana bar with them and told Mueller. It is in the sentencing memo. That is fucking collision/conspiracy and a direct link to Pussy Grabber.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> But we know he worked with his Ukrainian commie buddy to get the polling data to the GRU.  We know that because gates was at the Havana bar with them and told Mueller. It is in the sentencing memo. That is fucking collision/conspiracy and a direct link to Pussy Grabber.


And Cohen went to Prague, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Nothing to do with t?  You must have a unique perspective.


What crimes did he commit that involve Trump?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And Cohen went to Prague, right?


If it makes you feel better to ignore the known, that is your choice.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'People of Color' Is a Marxist Phrase. Let's Stop Using It.
> STEVEN KESSLER
> Weaponized envy pleasantly disguised as equality.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/people_of_color_is_a_marxist_phrase_lets_stop_using_it.html




*THAT'S CORRECT.*

*IDENTITY POLITICS.*

*WE ARE ALL HUMANS LAST I CHECKED.......!*

*The Statement I have seen/heard forever that is just *
*Ignorant/Irritating AND Used by Democrats/Rhinos is.....*

*" I have a ( _ _ _ _ _ ) * friend, I can't be Racist ! "*


** Insert any Color you want, but WE all know which five letters go THERE !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> If it makes you feel better to ignore the known, that is your choice.


*Hmmmmm....Andy....you sure you want to take that " Boxed " in position.*

*I'm giving YOU an Out !*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmmm....Andy....you sure you want to take that " Boxed " in position.*
> 
> *I'm giving YOU an Out !*


It was part of Manafort's defense team blunder and then confirmed by Gates.
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/why-would-paul-manafort-share-polling-data-with-russia


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> If it makes you feel better to ignore the known, that is your choice.


It's what he does best.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You libs are sure having a bad couple of months, maybe when Mueller's report drops it will cheer you up?


Bad month? Paul Gotgout? is going to jail for at least 4 years, and probably close to 10. Mikey Cohen dropping checks off with Schiff. HR1 passing house. I'm having a lovely month... oh and this...

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/03/07/neo-nazi-sentenced-prison-travis-ricci-shooting-kelly-ann-jaeger-vinlanders-social-club/3100881002/

How's your month going? Find something to drink yet?

Seen my huli huli boi? Did you take my bet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Bad month? Paul Gotgout? is going to jail for at least 4 years, and probably close to 10. Mikey Cohen dropping checks off with Schiff. HR1 passing house. I'm having a lovely month... oh and this...
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/03/07/neo-nazi-sentenced-prison-travis-ricci-shooting-kelly-ann-jaeger-vinlanders-social-club/3100881002/
> 
> ...


Did you say passing the house?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> If it makes you feel better to ignore the known, that is your choice.


Is there some crime there I am missing? Why wasn't manaford charged with that crime?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Bad month? Paul Gotgout? is going to jail for at least 4 years, and probably close to 10. Mikey Cohen dropping checks off with Schiff. HR1 passing house. I'm having a lovely month... oh and this...
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/03/07/neo-nazi-sentenced-prison-travis-ricci-shooting-kelly-ann-jaeger-vinlanders-social-club/3100881002/
> 
> ...


Checks for what?


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What crimes did he commit that involve Trump?


He was convicted, among other things, for not reporting income paid to him by Ukranian politicians friendly to Putin.  How far down that route would you like to look?  From what we know of the Russian братва operating in the USA (and our prisons) I can see why Paulski didn't want to say much about it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there some crime there I am missing? Why wasn't manaford charged with that crime?


Manafort pled out to other things.  The commie, now he was charged with a crime there.  Does that tweak your moral compass at all?  Or since HRC got beat, nothing else really matters?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Redstate
*Adam Schiff Proven a Liar As the Bruce Ohr Transcript Is Released*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Manafort pled out to other things.  The commie, now he was charged with a crime there.  Does that tweak your moral compass at all?  Or since HRC got beat, nothing else really matters?


What other thing and who is the commie? Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

espola said:


> He was convicted, among other things, for not reporting income paid to him by Ukranian politicians friendly to Putin.


When?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Good news from Pelosi: Ilhan Omar has a “different experience in the use of words”*
Allahpundit Mar 08, 2019 2:41 PM
Top Pick





What.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Love it when one muslim bashes another,


NOW SHE HITS OBAMA
*Fresh off anti-Semitism controversy, Omar mocks ex-president's 'hope and change' mantra*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love it when one muslim bashes another,
> 
> 
> NOW SHE HITS OBAMA
> *Fresh off anti-Semitism controversy, Omar mocks ex-president's 'hope and change' mantra*


Why are you against religion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you against religion?


That's not religion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

I think she really loves her husband.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not religion.


What is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think she really loves her husband.


That's scary, as that means he has no one that will tell him the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

*Flash: Jussie Smollett Grand Jury Indictments

16 Felony Counts for Hate Hoax*

Empire actor Jussie Smollett on Friday was indicted by a grand jury in Chicago on 16 felony counts in connection to an alleged hate crime staged against himself in January.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was part of Manafort's defense team blunder and then confirmed by Gates.
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/why-would-paul-manafort-share-polling-data-with-russia



*My response was directed at your previous subject matter of whether Cohen was in Prague...
So far it's been proven it was a different guy, unless you have valid data to show otherwise....

As for Paul Manafort I feel there was some sort of vendetta that Robert Mueller AKA " The Filthy Cop
had to settle against him.....

It's obvious as hell that Manafort was under Comey and Mueller's skin way before then DJT citizen 
announced his bid for Presidency.....he committed crimes under Mueller's watch as FBI director and
under Comey's watch as FBI director...not only that Rod Rosenstein gave Manafort a pass years back.

Why would he want to literally destroy Paul Manafort's life as he has done.....
All of Manafort's crimes are Tax, Bank Loan Fraud and " Process " crimes....nothing More !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Bad month? Paul Gotgout? is going to jail for at least 4 years, and probably close to 10. Mikey Cohen dropping checks off with Schiff. HR1 passing house. I'm having a lovely month... oh and this...
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/03/07/neo-nazi-sentenced-prison-travis-ricci-shooting-kelly-ann-jaeger-vinlanders-social-club/3100881002/
> 
> ...


*Democrat Rep. Adam Schiff Met With Cohen for TEN Hours Prior to Testimony*
Posted at 3:00 pm on March 8, 2019 by Bonchie







Former Trump lawyer, Michael Cohen, testified before the House publicly at the end of February. While promoted as a coming “bombshell,” it quickly fizzled into nothing but petty sniping, even as CNN and their cohorts desperately tried to latch onto anything they could. You can read a breakdown by RedState contributor Elizabeth Vaughn here.

One revealing statement given by Cohen was that he had met with “the party” (in this case the DNC), as well as other Democrat members before testifying.

“Did you or anyone else on your team cooperate with the Democratic Party in preparing for this hearing?” Hice asked Cohen last week.

“We’ve spoken to the party,” Cohen replied.

He later noted that he’s spoken with the Democratic chairs and their staff on the House Intelligence and Oversight panels, and that Chairman Elijah Cummings (D-Md.) in large part convinced him in these meetings to publicly testify.

Well, that sounds totally above board. A witness meeting with a *political party* prior to his testimony seems like witness tampering to me, but hey, I’m sure they were just a legitimate part of the investigation, right?




This led some Republican House members to request more information about the meetings.

Rep. Michael Turner (R-Ohio) delivered a letter on Wednesday to Cohen as he was testifying a second time before the panel, asking him to answer a series of questions regarding the extent of contact he had with Democrats on the House and Senate Intelligence committees as well as the House Oversight and Reform Committee.

“Clearly, there will be questions as to whether or not such contacts, if they occurred, constitute witness tampering, obstruction of justice, or collusion, collaboration, and cooperation between the House Democratic majority, their staff, and you,” he wrote.

The extent of those meetings was a mystery until now but things are beginning to leak out.

Per Foxnews.com, Rep. Adam Schiff, who’s recently decided Robert Mueller can’t be trusted and now wants his own collusion investigation (click here for a breakdown), met with Michael Cohen for TEN hours prior to him testifying before the House. Not only that, these meetings occurred over four trips (paid for with your tax dollars) to New York by Mr. Schiff and his staff. In other words, a lot of effort went into this.

President Trump’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen told House investigators this week that staff for Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff, D-Calif., traveled to New York at least four times to meet with him for over 10 hours immediately before last month’s high-profile public testimony, according to two sources familiar with the matter — as Republicans question whether the meetings amounted to coaching a witness.

The sources said the sessions covered a slew of topics addressed during the public hearing before the oversight committee — including the National Enquirer’s “Catch and Kill” policy, American Media CEO David Pecker and the alleged undervaluing of President Trump’s assets.

The possible impropriety of this is clear. You may recall the thermonuclear freak out that occurred just days before when a Republican committee member poked at Cohen on Twitter. The media-verse lit up with claims of possible witness tampering and a coming ethics investigation.

Here we have the ranking member of another committee, which Cohen wasn’t even testifying before, holding ten hours of meetings leading up to his public testimony. Given Schiff’s tattered history of falsely claiming evidence of collusion and just generally acting like a partisan snake, the idea that he and his staff didn’t give Cohen any “advice” during these sessions or pressure him on topics simply doesn’t pass muster.

The fact that so much petty sniping and so many verbatim Democratic talking points made it into Cohen’s testimony reeks of collusion between the two. There’s only one reason you meet with a political party and the most partisan members of the House prior to testifying. You do it to coordinate testimony and ensure that all the “points” are hit, which is exactly what Cohen did before the committee.

Republicans need to keep pulling this string. Showing these investigations for what they are is going to be important going forward. For Schiff’s part, he claims he only met with Cohen to “allay his concerns about the President’s threats to him and his family” (narrator: no such threats happened). You can decide whether you believe that or not


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *All of Manafort's crimes are Tax, Bank Loan Fraud and " Process " crimes....nothing More !*


Yes crimes, that people should go to prison for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes crimes, that people should go to prison for.


If he didn't work for Trump would he be in jail right now?


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's scary, as that means he has no one that will tell him the truth.



*Mr Rodent you continue to display the evidence of a Jealous, Envious and Miserable*
*human being.....*

*As of yet there has been NO verification of any accusations that the scummy Democrats*
*paid for and assembled into a rotten Dossier that was passed around thru the FBI, Media*
*and the DOJ like one of your old Hustler Mags to set up a false narrative that was used to *
*spy on then citizen DJT and open up a two year investigation based on the false premise*
*of " Russian Collusion "....*


*So it is quite evident that you and your fellow Lemming are " Shit out of Lies " ... Jealous, *
*Envious and Miserable human beings just as the bug eyed liar Adam Schiff for Brains ....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he didn't work for Trump would he be in jail right now?


Probably not but that is not the point.  Just because you are not found out does not mean the crimes are not demanding of the legal punishment.  Most drug dealers don't go to jail until something brings them out into the scrutiny of law enforcement. Kushners dad did all sorts of awful crap before he ended up on the wrong side.  POTUSPG is facing many of the same things in New York.  Where his tax returns and his personal financial statements he used to apply for loans and lower insurance costs are now being brought out into the open by his ex lawyer.  If those prove out to be what he used, he could be looking at state and federal time in the pokey. That is why Deutsche Bank and his Insurance broker have been subpoenaed for those records.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes crimes, that people should go to prison for.


*White collar crimes that have NEVER seen a person treated as he has been....*

*Robert Mueller*
*Andrew Weissmann*
*and the rotten judge *
*Amy Berman Jackson*

*will all answer one day for how they treated this man.....!*

*They used him as a prop to try and send a message like *
*Mueller did with the convenient prison killing of Whitey Bulger....*
*They can spin it all they want.... he was spilling the beans on *
*Mueller and his criminal activities in Boston and else where.*
*So an appropriate " disposal " method was used in the " Prison Transfer "....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *White collar crimes that have NEVER seen a person treated as he has been....*


That is bullshit. Ask Jared Kushner about his Dad or Gene Haas, or Bernie Madoff or any number of other asshole tax cheat pricks.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

Wait... is this the bad week I had?

Fox News senior judicial analyst Andrew Napolitano said that President Trumpcan’t survive “another week like the last one” after the tumultuous hearing of his former personal attorney Michael Cohen.

Napolitano wrote in a Washington Times opinion piece on Wednesday that the president’s “serious and powerful tormentors” cannot be beaten by “mockery alone.”

“He needs to do more than demean them with acerbic tweets, because many of those tormentors can legally cause him real harm. He needs to address these issues soberly, directly and maturely,” the former judge wrote.

Napolitano said it had been a bad week for Trump because of the unsuccessful summit in Vietnam with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un in addition to the Cohen hearing.

On North Korea, he said Trump was wrong to think he could force a deal through personality alone. 

Napolitano also pointed to reporting by The New York Times this week that the president authorized top-secret security clearance for his son-in-law and top adviser Jared Kushner. 

https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/433172-fox-newss-napolitano-trump-cant-survive-another-week-like-the-last?__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true&__twitter_impression=true

Hope so. I'll take more bad weeks like that any... wait for it... day of the week...


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 252634, member: 1268"

That is bullshit.
*Really now ....Andy.*

Ask Jared Kushner about his Dad 
*Charles Kushner - 14 months in a MINIMUM security prison in Montgomery Alabama...*

or Gene Haas, 
*Gene Haas - 16 months at a Los Angeles half way house HERE in California....*

or Bernie Madoff 
*Bernie Madoff - 150 Years in prison....For a $ 64.8 Billion Ponzi scheme *
*( I fail to see the comparison to Manafort )*

or any number of other asshole tax cheat pricks.
*Without names it's just " Turds " in the bowl for you....*


/QUOTE

*The first two you listed are " White Collar " crimes.....*
*The other Idiot you pulled out of you ass doesn't even relate.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


That's not an answer to my question, that is ignorance.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 252634, member: 1268"
> 
> That is bullshit.
> *Really now ....Andy.*
> ...


Gene did 20 months in LOMPOC Federal Pen not a half way house.  That was for one crime he plead guilty to.  He would have done a lot more if he did not plea out.  manafort, went all mafia on the Feds.  Refused to take a deal, lost in a court battle and then lied, pled guilty and lied some more.  Also about a dozen crimes not one.

Kushner did 14 months in prison and then finished his 2 years at a halfway house.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Chant heard in Charlottesville: "Jews won't replace us!"

"Fine people, on both sides"- t's response


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

Winning?

Is KJU going to put a satellite in orbit?

https://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1206907/whats-up-at-sanum-dong/


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

Of course, the sentencing issue comes down to race, class and connections. (and, it appears, not living in Florida...)

See: 
Corry Pearson (10 years) - https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdfl/pr/riviera-beach-resident-sentenced-over-10-years-prison-operating-fraudulent-tax
Rashia Wilson (21 years) - https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2015/03/06/queen-of-tax-fraud-teasing-i-cant-be-caught-gets-21-years-prison-for-the-second-time/#4b1afc454d15
Tanya Fox (20 years) - https://www.wesh.com/article/fla-woman-sentenced-to-20-years-in-prison-in-5-million-tax-fraud-case/4437405
Tiffani Williams (9 years) - https://www.tampabay.com/news/courts/criminal/tampa-woman-gets-nine-years-in-prison-for-15-million-tax-fraud-scheme/2247550

But Paulie will likely get a few more years next week, so, in reality, his total sentence is not that out of line with tax-crime and bank fraud. Plus he's very sorry that getting caught was so embarrassing, so there's that. 

(He's also likely to face NY state charges in addition, plus the money he gave up. There's really no sentence that could do Manaforts scumbaggery justice, but in the grand scheme of thing, he's getting something in the range of what he deserves.)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

An “artificial” earthquake has reportedly been detected in North Korea.

The 2.1-magnitude seismic activity is thought to have been caused by an explosion in a mine, according to the Korea Meteorological Administration.

The earthquake’s epicentre was measured near ground level in the mining town of Pyongyang on Thursday, reported the _Korea Times_.



Mining is known to cause minor seismic activity but the tremor came shortly after North Korea was reported to be “pursuing the rapid rebuilding” of a missile site it promised to dismantle.

South Korea’s intelligence agency has reportedly been briefed on renewed activity at the Sohae long-range missile launch  centre  in Tongchang-ri, in North Korea’s northeast.





_The rebuilding was said to have started in the weeks before North Korean leader Kim Jong-un’s failed talks with Donald Trump. Mr Trump said he would be “very, very disappointed” if the reports were true.

New activity has also been detected at a factory that produced North Korea’s first intercontinental ballistic missiles capable of reaching the US, according to South Korea’s JoongAng Ilbo and Donga Ilbo newspapers.


North Korea nuclear and missile bases monitored after new activity
Previous missile and nuclear tests in North Korea have triggered small earthquakes, although there is no evidence to suggest the latest tremors were caused by such tests.

On Thursday, Mr Trump’s national security adviser said the US president was open to further talks with Mr Kim despite reports Pyongyang had reactivated part of its missile programme.

The two leaders’ second summit broke down without an agreement last week, with the US claiming North Korea had demanded an end to all sanctions in exchange for setting aside its nuclear ambitions.



https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/north-korea-earthquake-nuclear-missile-kim-jong-un-trump-a8813426.html_


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 252641, member: 1268"

Gene did 20 months in LOMPOC Federal Pen not a half way house.  
*Andy ....Andy ....Andy.....get your facts straight !*
*" Haas was committed to a Lompoc prison on Jan. 14, 2008, and *
*spent almost a year there before being transferred in November to*
* a halfway house, the Vinewood Re-entry Center in Long Beach. "*
*( I was a little off on mine..I admit, but YOU are involved in the *
*industry.....YOU should know the stuff YOU spout off on to heart ! )*

http://archive.vcstar.com/business/haas-about-to-leave-prison-ep-371964445-350884221.html/


That was for one crime he plead guilty to.  
*And......*

He would have done a lot more if he did not plea out. 
*And......*

Manafort, went all mafia on the Feds.  
*No he didn't ...The guy never committed ( was charged ) a crime until 
Mueller went all " Mafia " vendetta on him...
Why wasn't the PEDOPHILE Tony Podesta charged, they worked 
together...and he ( Podesta ) is as Filthy as they come !*


Refused to take a deal, lost in a court battle and then lied, pled guilty and lied some more. 
*That Court Battle WILL be reversed and Andrew Weissmann WILL be charged for
what he did to Paul Manafort.*

 Also about a dozen crimes not one.
*" White" collar Process crimes half of them are....Old Filthy Mueller should be 
proud ....huh !*

Kushner did 14 months in prison and then finished his 2 years at a halfway house.
*He did 14 months in a minimum security prison camp ( basically a halfway house )*
*" The minimum-security prison camp, populated by as many as 800 white collar criminals, *
*is located next to Maxwell Air Force Base in Montgomery. "*


https://www.al.com/news/2017/06/father_of_trump_son-in-law_jar.html

/QUOTE


*Back to your old shit spinning ways I see.............*
*Don't you get tired of being caught with your pants down....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of course, the sentencing issue comes down to race, class and connections. (and, it appears, not living in Florida...)
> 
> See:
> Corry Pearson (10 years) - https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdfl/pr/riviera-beach-resident-sentenced-over-10-years-prison-operating-fraudulent-tax
> ...



*The cases will be overturned and once again*
*Andrew Weissmann and Robert Mueller will be disgraced.......*
*They should be made to pay every dime back*
*that they charged the Government !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of course, the sentencing issue comes down to race, class and connections. (and, it appears, not living in Florida...)
> 
> See:
> Corry Pearson (10 years) - https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdfl/pr/riviera-beach-resident-sentenced-over-10-years-prison-operating-fraudulent-tax
> ...


So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So shut the fuck up.


Oh poor baby! Squeal little piggy, squeal! Lol!


----------



## messy (Mar 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The cases will be overturned and once again*
> *Andrew Weissmann and Robert Mueller will be disgraced.......*
> *They should be made to pay every dime back*
> *that they charged the Government !*


Why are you such a lying stupid sack of shit? 
None of that will happen and you know it.
And like the rest of you pussy right-wingers, I will offer you a bet and you won’t take it.
You all come on here and lie your asses off to each other.
While you’re at it, tell us again about South Africa stealing land from white farmers, you stupid fuck.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you such a lying stupid sack of shit? None of that will happen and you know it.
> And like the rest of you pussy right-wingers, I will offer you a bet and you won’t take it.
> You all come on here and lie your asses off to each other.


4nos is obviously a parody account intended to make a different poster look more reasonable.  Which one do you think it is?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So shut the fuck up.


DT's can make you nasty, Racist Sterno Joe.

Just take my bet with your buddy huli huli boi and never face those shakey hands again...

Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 8, 2019)

For all the lunatics who can't count, with Manafort's money Mueller is still in the black.

We need our economicalish Jeaniousityness huli huli boi to explain it to the dumb ones in the back.

Mueller is a Fed Asset.


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 9, 2019)

Pussy Grabber spent the Super Bowl hanging with the sex slave owner of the Rub and Tug that Bobby Kraft got busted at.  It wold be ironic except somehow I think they all know each other.  got to love Florida.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/trump-cheered-patriots-to-super-bowl-victory-with-founder-of-spa-where-kraft-was-busted/ar-BBUxwPW?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Why are you such a lying stupid sack of shit?
> None of that will happen and you know it.
> And like the rest of you pussy right-wingers, I will offer you a bet and you won’t take it.
> You all come on here and lie your asses off to each other.
> While you’re at it, tell us again about South Africa stealing land from white farmers, you stupid fuck.


Easy there Mr multi millionaire.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

A reminder that the only thing standing between us and the left's neo-Cultural Revolution is...Trump
MARCH 8, 2019
Peggy Noonan hits one out of the park, describing what we are up against in the Age of Trump.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/a_reminder_that_the_only_thing_standing_between_us_and_the_lefts_neocultural_revolution_is__trump.html


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

espola said:


> 4nos is obviously a parody account intended to make a different poster look more reasonable.  Which one do you think it is?


Well... seems to me there are really only 4 conservatives in here who post.  Lion, Ricky, Multi and Joe.

Lion doesn't strike me as having the patience for a fake screen name.
Ricky always read like it's Ricky talking in a fake voice when he's used fake names, so he's easy to spot.
Multi's ego would never permit him to have a mentally handicapped screen name.
That leaves Joe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... seems to me there are really only 4 conservatives in here who post.  Lion, Ricky, Multi and Joe.
> 
> Lion doesn't strike me as having the patience for a fake screen name.
> Ricky always types like it's Ricky talking in a fake voice when he's used fake name, so we know it's not him.
> ...


You finally figured it out, I have over 20k posts and I am nono?
You got to be kidding.
I thought you libs we're supposed to be smart?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Bad month? Paul Gotgout? is going to jail for at least 4 years, and probably close to 10. Mikey Cohen dropping checks off with Schiff. HR1 passing house. I'm having a lovely month... oh and this...
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/03/07/neo-nazi-sentenced-prison-travis-ricci-shooting-kelly-ann-jaeger-vinlanders-social-club/3100881002/
> 
> ...


Do you know what DOA means?
Hot Air
H.R.1 passes in the House, “For The People Act” DOA in the Senate
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/09/h-r-1-passes-house-people-act-doa-senate/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj0z6nT0PXgAhUKbK0KHX-nC-0QlO8DMAF6BAgLEAk&usg=AOvVaw1rDh1mE8Roc4Y4Jcepaf-u&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Hot Air
All but 6 Democrats oppose resolution against illegal aliens voting
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/09/6-democrats-oppose-resolution-illegal-aliens-voting/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj0z6nT0PXgAhUKbK0KHX-nC-0QlO8DMAJ6BAgLEA0&usg=AOvVaw2tv-l1lhZxy5XnCqn-t2VA&ampcf=1


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 9, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Pussy Grabber spent the Super Bowl hanging with the sex slave owner of the Rub and Tug that Bobby Kraft got busted at.  It wold be ironic except somehow I think they all know each other.  got to love Florida.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/trump-cheered-patriots-to-super-bowl-victory-with-founder-of-spa-where-kraft-was-busted/ar-BBUxwPW?li=BBnbfcL


Can anyone imagine if that was Obama and one of his buddies had just got nabbed at a rub and tug.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Can anyone imagine if that was Obama and one of his buddies had just got nabbed at a rub and tug.


Is was The Kenyan at the run and tug. BreitAir has proof the photo of our President was doctored. It was Barry.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

And all you libtards and queers take notice. There is no video of the Patriot’s owner getting his own version of kraft services. None!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 9, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> And all you libtards and queers take notice. There is no video of the Patriot’s owner getting his own version of kraft services. None!!


Why do you hate queers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Can anyone imagine if that was Obama and one of his buddies had just got nabbed at a rub and tug.


No, if would never have been reported.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why do you hate queers?


What makes you think he hates them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Easy there Mr multi millionaire.


Your insecurity and envy are showing, like always.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 9, 2019)

Where my huli huli boi at?

I'm sad there a so few sporting types on this sporting website. Only the Pompadour of Love to give me faith in the reactionaries ability to reproduce.

Sad.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> And all you libtards and queers take notice. There is no video of the Patriot’s owner getting his own version of kraft services. None!!


I’d be interested if there are any lawyers in here who can clarify... but I’d assume that as part of the public record there is no way Kraft is going to be able to prevent the video from being released to the public?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 9, 2019)

Because I want to make everyone happy, some photos of your favorite poster driving through the sh**hole continent with his family in a 4x... Have a great weekend! Don't smoke while you're drinking the sterno!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Because I want to make everyone happy, some photos of your favorite poster driving through the sh**hole continent with his family in a 4x... Have a great weekend! Don't smoke while you're drinking the sterno!
> 
> View attachment 4159 View attachment 4160


Nice pics, but isnt a little extreme to label an entire continent a shithole?
Might want to reel it in a little and just isolate a few countries.
I know, Im nit picking.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I’d be interested if there are any lawyers in here who can clarify... but I’d assume that as part of the public record there is no way Kraft is going to be able to prevent the video from being released to the public?


I dont care.
As far as Im concerned him and Jussy can be bunk buddies.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice pics, but isnt a little extreme to label an entire continent a shithole?
> Might want to reel it in a little and just isolate a few countries.
> I know, Im nit picking.


If you're gonna go, go big or go home!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont care.
> As far as Im concerned him and Jussy can be bunk buddies.


I don’t want to see the tape. However I would say there is a certain spectacle in watching the rich and powerful use their voodoo so that the rules for everyone else don’t apply to them.

As for Jussy... did I hear they are charging him with 17 felonies or something like that? Gawd damn.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey, did I ever tell you about the time we drove all the way around Iceland in a VW popup van and stopped to snorkel the continental divide? That was c-c-c-c-coooold!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

*America is set to surpass Saudi Arabia in a 'remarkable' oil milestone*
By Matt Egan, CNN Business



Updated 11:47 AM ET, Fri March 8, 2019








New York (CNN Business)Move over, Saudi Arabia. America is about to steal the kingdom's energy exporting crown.

The United States will surpass Saudi Arabia later this year in exports of oil, natural gas liquids and petroleum products, like gasoline, according to energy research firm Rystad Energy.
That milestone, driven by the transformative shale boom, would make the United States the world's leading exporter of oil and liquids. That has never happened since Saudi Arabia began selling oil overseas in the 1950s, Rystad said in a report Thursday.
"It's nothing short of remarkable," said Ryan Fitzmaurice, energy strategist at Rabobank. "Ten years ago, no one thought it could happen."


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey, did I ever tell you about the time we drove all the way around Iceland in a VW popup van and stopped to snorkel the continental divide? That was c-c-c-c-coooold!
> 
> View attachment 4162


I did that snorkel. The fissure.


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I’d be interested if there are any lawyers in here who can clarify... but I’d assume that as part of the public record there is no way Kraft is going to be able to prevent the video from being released to the public?


Do you suppose Kraft's "health massage" is being paid for by Medicare?

https://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20040406/frequent-ejaculation-prostate#1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you suppose Kraft's "health massage" is being paid for by Medicare?
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20040406/frequent-ejaculation-prostate#1


So, "It's for my health!" is the new line?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Because I want to make everyone happy, some photos of your favorite poster driving through the sh**hole continent with his family in a 4x... Have a great weekend! Don't smoke while you're drinking the sterno!
> 
> View attachment 4159 View attachment 4160


That's a lot of carbon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I did that snorkel. The fissure.


Be the change you wish to see in the world.


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, "It's for my health!" is the new line?


Preventive medicine.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you suppose Kraft's "health massage" is being paid for by Medicare?
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20040406/frequent-ejaculation-prostate#1


So the way his lawyers see it, he's got something like a medical marijuana card but for rub and tugs?   Oy' vey


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So the way his lawyers see it, he's got something like a medical marijuana card but for rub and tugs?   Oy' vey


I think I was about 16 when I first heard about the potential hazard of "blue balls", and now we have proof backed up by serious medical research.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

Not that I really want to know... but how do you suppose the tested the effects of blue balls?


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not that I really want to know... but how do you suppose the tested the effects of blue balls?


Years of dedicated research, obviously.  I imagine they had a hard time (no pun intended) recruiting for volunteers on the "blue" side.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Years of dedicated research, obviously.  I imagine they had a hard time (no pun intended) recruiting for volunteers on the "blue" side.


You probably don't tell the blue side guys it's a test would be my guess.  You just send in "nurses" in skimpy Halloween nurse getup's and wait to see what happens...


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You probably don't tell the blue side guys it's a test would be my guess.  You just send in "nurses" in skimpy Halloween nurse getup's and wait to see what happens...


I don't think they are going to immediately develop prostate cancer.  You would have to repeat the test every Haloween or so and track the results.  

Now on the "clear" side, I can imagine comments like "C'mon baby, it's all in the interests of science!"


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, "It's for my health!" is the new line?


It’s for my health.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You probably don't tell the blue side guys it's a test would be my guess.  You just send in "nurses" in skimpy Halloween nurse getup's and wait to see what happens...


How skimpy will determine how long to wait.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Now on the "clear" side, I can imagine comments like "C'mon baby, it's all in the interests of science!"


C’mon baby, it’s all in the interests of science!


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I’d be interested if there are any lawyers in here who can clarify... but I’d assume that as part of the public record there is no way Kraft is going to be able to prevent the video from being released to the public?


That video is fake. And it didn’t exist. And whatabout the video of Obama’s birth in a Maasai mud hut.  Whatabout that?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

We’ve had a lot of fun poking at Trump and his circle of jerks regarding this Florida sex trafficker.  At least there’s no connection to the Republican Party as a whole. That would be awful.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Never mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4175


Blasphemous, but then again t-swallowers think he is God himself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey, did I ever tell you about the time we drove all the way around Iceland in a VW popup van and stopped to snorkel the continental divide? That was c-c-c-c-coooold!
> 
> View attachment 4162


Why didnt you call it a shithole Island?
Not African enough?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I did that snorkel. The fissure.


I bet you snorkel a lot of fissures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I bet you snorkel a lot of fissures.


The fissure whisperer.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why didnt you call it a shithole Island?
> Not African enough?


I just follow Don the Con's lead...

Meanwhile...

https://news.joins.com/article/23406804?cloc=joongang|home|newslist1big


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I just follow Don the Con's lead...
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> https://news.joins.com/article/23406804?cloc=joongang|home|newslist1big


Getting the embedded ads in Korean makes them much easier to ignore.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I bet you snorkel a lot of fissures.


Usually dive them, but plumbers and Don the Con fans know fissures better than anyone!  
Been cleaning out an old computer. Lots of travel photos. There's a few chutes on this mountain that are fissures... Headed back there soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

If it's white it ain't right.
NEWS MARCH 10, 2019

*2020 Democratic candidate sorry about being a white male*

_





(Image source: YouTube screenshot)
CALEB HOWE

Gov. Jay Inslee of Washington is running for the Democratic nomination in 2020, and like most of the Dem hopefuls was in Austin over the weekend at the SXSW festival. While there, he and the other candidates spoke with a lot of media, including several taking interviews with NBC's Chuck Todd for Meet the Press or CNN's Jake Tapper for State of the Union on Sunday morning.

But unlike the other candidates, Inslee had a unique message: sorry I'm a white dude.

In Inslee's case, the interview was with Tapper, who brought up the numbers from the latest CNN/Des Moines Register poll, which he said "shows only 38 percent of likely Democratic caucus-goers in Iowa" would be "satisfied with a straight white male nominee."

"So why are you, as a straight white male, the right person to lead the Democratic party if there's so much skepticism from Democrats in Iowa?"


"I think I have evinced a humility about being a straight white male, that I've never experienced discrimination like so many do." said Inslee. "I've never been pulled over as an African-American teenager by an officer driving through a white neighborhood. I've never been a woman who had been talked over in a meeting. So I've approached this with humility."

Inslee said his career has dedicated to "advancing justice" and "making sure that we have as much diversity as possible."

He listed several other ways he has atoned, including making sure his staff attend "implicit bias' training, his stand against the so-called "Muslim ban" and more. He brought up criminal justice reform, though did not mention President Trump's actions on the same issue.

Although Inslee is showing a meager 1% in that CNN poll, it should be noted that the leader, by far, was white male and former Vice President Joe Biden, with a whopping 27%. You can read more about that poll here.
_


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

[QUOTE="messy, post: 252686, member: 3299"

Why are you such a lying stupid sack of shit? 
*Awww...do some research Poor " Messy " Financial...*

None of that will happen and you know it.
*Now Little " Messy "....How many times has *
*Andrew Weissmann/Robert Mueller had THEIR cases*
*overturned....Look it up...Rep Louie Gohmert knows !*


And like the rest of you pussy right-wingers, 
I will offer you a bet and you won’t take it.
*Will YOU be around in ten years ....Hmmmm ?*
*Go look at the past legal proceedings the two monkeys have had *
*overturned....then get back to me on a " Bet ".*
*A good gambler knows his odds, and you my little non friend*
*wish to offer a " Bet " that has the chances of YOU losing in*
*very high percentages...I won't take advantage of a " Messy " *
*gambler....*

You all come on here and lie your asses off to each other.
*Please point out the lies that I ( You are commenting to me. )*
*have posted on this forum regarding the subject matter that has *
*your sphincter bound up in knots....*


While you’re at it, tell us again about South Africa stealing 
land from white farmers, you stupid fuck.
*A. I didn't know " South Africa " as a whole was....I'm pretty sure I *
*stated/quoted indigenous humans were setting forth practices*
*that would enable the large scale theft of duly owned land*
*from WHITE farmers....!*
*B. The EFF is one of the primary engineers behind this radical*
*movement to STEAL the land from WHITE farmers because they*
*feel it is THEIR land...which is a flat out LIE !*
*This is just one article that you can source and do further*
*research with....What I have stated is FACT and you *
*need to grow a pair and step out of your little mud hut...*

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-04-12/white-south-african-farmers-say-theyre-living-in-fear/9644248

/QUOTE

*Like I stated in the past " Messy " Financial....you really need to do*
*some research !*
*It's quite sad that you try to conduct " Critical " thinking while *
*maintaining your cranium presence deep within the bowels of *
*your cherished Lemming Leaders....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I just follow Don the Con's lead...
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> https://news.joins.com/article/23406804?cloc=joongang|home|newslist1big



*Yur full of shit like your manufactured hero " The Golden Child "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

Tucker , Tucker, Tucker, the real Tucker revealed . . . of course this will endear him even further to the men, and women (they are happy to be under the thumb), that make up "the base".


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

*Rodent....Rodent ....Rodent......the Russians are here to stay.*


----------



## messy (Mar 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> [QUOTE="messy, post: 252686, member: 3299"
> 
> Why are you such a lying stupid sack of shit?
> *Awww...do some research Poor " Messy " Financial...*
> ...


Mueller being “overturned” is your drug-addled claim that has nothing to do with reality.
It’s effectively a lie.
The article you post is about crime in South Africa farm areas.
You are a liar and a conspiracy freak.
Now tell me about Hillary’s pedophile ring in the pizza parlor, loon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller being “overturned” is your drug-addled claim that has nothing to do with reality.
> It’s effectively a lie.
> The article you post is about crime in South Africa farm areas.
> You are a liar and a conspiracy freak.
> Now tell me about Hillary’s pedophile ring in the pizza parlor, loon.


So says the Russian conspiracy nutjob.
Ha


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tucker , Tucker, Tucker, the real Tucker revealed . . . of course this will endear him even further to the men, and women (they are happy to be under the thumb), that make up "the base".


Womp womp...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 10, 2019)

Don the Con is finally getting on-brand in a way that may resonate:

https://web.archive.org/web/20190208093611/http://www.trumphotels.org/


----------



## Friesland (Mar 10, 2019)

I've really enjoyed going through my travel pix. And I'm sure you have too!

Here's a nice one of a turtle when we were diving in huli huli boi's neck of the woods... I think this is a turtle cleaning station up the coast on the big island, but it could be on the backside of Maui toward Hana.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Excuses Everywhere: Tulsi Gabbard Has a Sorry Explanation For Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitic Comments
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/03/10/excuses-everywhere-tulsi-gabbard-has-a-sorry-explanation-for-ilhan-omars-anti-s-n2542895?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiT9vO-_fngAhUrgK0KHaAxBkQQlO8DMAR6BAgKEBU&usg=AOvVaw02xtC-fRAQ0ch07CoaFm6k


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Nervous Nancy Has Lost Control of Her Crazy Party
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2019/03/11/nervous-nancy-has-lost-control-of-her-crazy-party-n2542883?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiT9vO-_fngAhUrgK0KHaAxBkQQlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw3MR6vrVQGo0t5eicc_F8rJ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

"United we stand divided we fall"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Trump is an Army of One
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
No other Republican could withstand the daily blistering barrage from the media and both political parties ganging up on Donald Trump to destroy his p...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/trump_is_an_army_of_one.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

MARCH 11, 2019
*Corey Booker’s First Lesson About Marijuana*
By Colin Flaherty
The first thing you need to know about legalizing marijuana is that it has nothing to do with marijuana. It is all about criminal justice reform.

And the first thing you need to know about criminal justice reform is that it is really about black people in prison.


And the first thing you need to know about black people in prison is that there are a too many of them there for one reason only: white racism.

And how do we know that? That’s the part about pot. Corey Booker begins the circle game:

“From the time I was a kid growing up as the only black family in a white community, you get to realize how our justice system is so broken,” Booker intoned to an enthralled NPR host. “It treats people differently based upon geography, based on the color of their skin.”

“And seeing in college at Stanford, the use of drugs, pretty significantly. And then you see in neighborhoods like the one I live in now -- we have a country where there’s no difference between blacks and whites for using marijuana. Or using drugs. But the arrest rates are multiple times higher for African Americans.”






So it is not about pot after all: pot is just one example, picked seemingly at random, that Booker et al would have us believe shows how black people and white people do the same crime, but only black people do the time.

And what about assault or burglary or rape or murder or home invasions? The black crime rate for those felonies is way higher as well. Which of course is further proof that cops are picking on black people while letting white people get away with murder

Wouldn’t it be pretty if that were true?

But it’s not. Not even close. And if you do not know that by now, it is only because you are wrapped up in denial, deceit, and delusion and refuse to know it.

Yet for all the times that Booker and other national politicians repeat that pot canard, not one reporter ever stepped up to ask: "How do you know that?" Presumably there’s something more than a nerdy Corey Booker remembering through a cannabis haze how white kids smoked a lot of dope at Stanford 25 years ago.

Apparently, it is so obviously true that no one bothers to ask, thus breaking the first and only rule of journalism: If your mother says she loves you, check it out.

But when rare reporter is forced to at least tip his hat in the direction of a source for this questionable assertion, we come up with a questionable statistic from a strange place: the census department.

When they census takers go into a home to ask about drug use, black people and white people answer the question about the same.

That’s called self-reporting. And for drug use, it is notoriously unreliable -- especially by race. If you check out my scintillating bestseller _Don’t Make the Black Kids Angry_, you’ll find lots of details about lots of studies that document the difference between testing for drugs and asking about drugs.

One is reliable. The other is stupid. Think you can figure out the difference? Cops can.

America’s favorite blue-checked white guy, Tim Wise, invaded my Twitter space the other day to scorn anyone who cites studies that show black people use more drugs and lie about it more often than white people.

Like Johnny Appleseed, Wise makes his living traveling the country and telling college students about the evils of white racism.  There is no black drug problem, he tells us. No black crime. No black violence. And he has about a million studies to back up what he says. Only, you have to meet certain criteria before you are allowed to see this secret info:

“I have researched this for a quarter of a century,” said Wise, a Poli Sci major from Tulane. “So what makes you think you are even qualified to enter into this discussion? The only reason you did is because you assume the worst about black people not based on data but bias.”

If you disagree with this transparently absurd denial of reality, you can be kicked off Facebook, Google, YouTube, Patreon, iTunes, even Amazon -- as your humble correspondent has been over the last few years, and days. (Not to worry, that scintillating bestseller is still available at Smashwords, until Amazon buys it, that is.)

There is even a study that shows not only do black people use more drugs, they lie about it way more often too. Easy to find in the _Journal of Addictive Behavior_. If you don’t want to take my word for it, and you cannot find my scintillating bestseller because Amazon yanked it down a few days ago, then go here, for starters: Comparison between self-report and hair analysis of illicit drug use.

It is difficult to see how the black violent crime rates could get any worse: They are five, ten, twenty, even a thousand times greater than white and Asian crime rates.

But here’s the real story: when you factor in stitches for snitches, witness intimidation, not calling 911, stopping cradle to prison pipelines by arresting fewer black people, and Bronx juries, the true black crime and violence numbers go from really, really bad to astronomically out of proportion.

Sorry Booker. Sorry Tim Wise.

The entire enterprise of criminal justice reform and legalizing pot is built on a big fat lie of white racism and black victimization -- the greatest lie of our generation. And it depends on not even one reporter asking one simple question that would break that lie into one million pieces: “How do you know?”

So far, no takers.

So all we are left with is a transparently false fairy tale:  And to believe it, to ignore the enormous statistical and real life information that makes it easy to see how this is the greatest lie of our generation, all you have to do is get really, really, really, really, really high.

_*Colin Flaherty is the author of *_*Don’t Make the Black Kids Angry*_*. Which used to be an Amazon #1 bestseller before Amazon removed it for being offensive or something. He is working on a biography of the sage of New Jersey, T-Bone.*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

$50 Per Barrel Continues U.S. Oil Boom, Bankrupts Saudi Arabia
MARCH 11, 2019
The oil sheiks are up against it.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/50_per_barrel_continues_us_oil_boom_bankrupts_saudi_arabia.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

BREITBART


*Senate Confirms High-Priority Trump Judges Without Any Democrat Support*
EmailTwitter






AP Photo/Evan Vucci
11 Mar 2019Washington, DC65

5:20
*WASHINGTON, DC – Senators confirmed three high-priority Trump judges to the federal appeals courts last week without a single Democrat voting for any of them, with one of those new judges replacing an irreplaceable conservative judicial icon, Judge Alice Batchelder.*

The Senate confirmed Allison Jones Rushing on March 6 as a judge on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Fourth Circuit, which covers five states in the middle of the Eastern Seaboard. The vote was 53-44. At age 37, Judge Rushing is the youngest appellate judge appointed by President Donald Trump. A partner at powerhouse law firm Williams & Connelly, Rushing is an Evangelical Christian – a group that is underrepresented on the federal appeals bench – and a former law clerk both to Justice Neil Gorsuch (when he served on the Tenth Circuit appeals court) and Justice Clarence Thomas.


The other two confirmations were for the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Sixth Circuit, which covers Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky, and Tennessee. With them, President Trump has appointed six of the 16 seats on that court, the single largest impact on any federal court to date measured either by absolute numbers or by percentages


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

*MAGA!
Two More Jihadi Brides Stripped of U.K. Citizenship*


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MAGA!
> Two More Jihadi Brides Stripped of U.K. Citizenship*


What does UK citizenship have to do with MAGA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

espola said:


> What does UK citizenship have to do with MAGA?


I misread it.
Do you think it would be happening if Trump wasn't the president?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Can someone please tell me again why we need these people in the USA?

_*Illegal crossings from Canada on rise...*_

*Mumps, other outbreaks force detention centers to quarantine over 2,000...*


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I misread it.
> Do you think it would be happening if Trump wasn't the president?


Who got jihadi John? Who got bin laden?
Trump? Or you mean the UK stripped these lady friends of jihadi John from citizenship because of trump? Wow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

PELOSI: NO IMPEACHMENT
'JUST NOT WORTH IT'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

British Spy Christopher Steele Repeatedly Had Breakfast With DOJ Official Whose Wife Worked for Fusion GPS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Who got jihadi John? Who got bin laden?
> Trump? Or you mean the UK stripped these lady friends of jihadi John from citizenship because of trump? Wow.


I was surprised too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Adam Schiff?

Manu Raju 

*✔* @mkraju 
 ·  27m 




House Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff tells me he agrees with Pelosi on impeachment: “If the evidence isn’t sufficient to win bipartisan support for this, putting the country through a failed impeachment isn’t a good idea.”


Manu Raju 

*✔* @mkraju 

Schiff added: “I think given how polarized the country is right now and given how the Republican members of Congress have prostrated themselves right now in front of the president, in the absence of very graphic evidence, it would be difficult to get the support of” the Senate


 415 
2:35 PM - Mar 11, 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


You don't want a military?
Police? 
Streets?
Highways? 
FDA?
Border Patrol?
ICE?
Postal Service?
Schools?
Etc.
Etc.
Etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Adam Schiff is Proven to be a Liar...Again


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't want a military?
> Police?
> Streets?
> Highways?
> ...


OK Mr Brownshirt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


So you see those that see and point out the divisiveness as the ones causing the divisiveness?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Ashley Rae Goldenberg 

*✔* @Communism_Kills 




My exclusive on @RashidaTlaib. You know how we're talking about anti-Semitism in the Democratic Party lately? Check out the images posted by an Instagram account Rashida Tlaib follows from her official Instagram page. My story (and more posts) here: https://capitalresearch.org/article/rashida-tlaib-follows-anti-semitic-instagram-page/ …


 1,132 
3:09 PM - Mar 8, 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see those that see and point out the divisiveness as the ones causing the divisiveness?


If you say so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

*Sheriff Joe approves this message.*

*Exclusive — President Donald Trump on Immigration: ‘I Don’t Want to Have Anyone Coming in That’s on Welfare’

’They’re going to vote Democrat’*

President Donald Trump, in an exclusive Oval Office interview with Breitbart News on Monday afternoon, said he does not want immigrants coming to the United States to be dependent on welfare programs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Can you feel it?
I might be wrong, but it sure seems the left is preparing the world for bad news in regards to trump being tossed out, thrown in jail and impeachment.

*Schiff to Mueller: You’re letting Trump off the hook!*
Ed Morrissey Mar 11, 2019 6:01 PM





“Yes, I think it is a mistake.”


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

Nominal R t says that Ds hate Jews.  Nominal R Paul LePage, ex-gov of Maine, says Ds love Jews.

Could be an interesting convention.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you say so.


It's part of what you do . . . and the other t-swallowers do as well.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 11, 2019)

Since there was so much interest in fissures, here's an underwater view of snorkeling where the two continental shelfs collide. Very clear, but very cold!

Enjoy! You are welcome.

Love,

Friesland (and goodnight Paulie AnothersentenceonWed...)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2019)

So t claims to have "won" a golf tournament he didn't even play in? Sounds like he's taking lessons from Kim Jong un.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So t claims to have "won" a golf tournament he didn't even play in? Sounds like he's taking lessons from Kim Jong un.


Actually ratman, he sounds a lot like you...


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Since there was so much interest in fissures, here's an underwater view of snorkeling where the two continental shelfs collide. Very clear, but very cold!
> 
> Enjoy! You are welcome.
> 
> ...


I remembered...It’s called the Silfra Fissure. Cleanest/clearest water in the world.


----------



## Booter (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Socialism is taxpayer funds being used collectively to benefit society as a whole, despite income, contribution, or ability.

Sounds horrible, huh?

Well I hate to be the one to tell you, but Socialism, which you have been told to fear all your life, is responsible for all this...

*1. The Military/Defense* - The United States military is the largest and most funded socialist program in the world.  It operates thanks to our taxpayer dollars and protects the country as a whole. From the richest citizens to the homeless who sleep under the bridge. We are all protected by our military whether we pay taxes or not. This is complete socialism.

*2. Highways/Roads* - Those roads and highways you drive on every single day are completely taxpayer funded. Your tax dollars are used to maintain, expand, and preserve our highways and roads for every one's use. President Eisenhower was inspired by Germany's autobahn and implemented the idea right here in America. That's right, a republican president created our taxpayer funded, national highway system. This was a different time, before the republican party came down with a vicious case of rabies that never went away.

*3. Public Libraries* - Yes. That place where you go to check out books from conservative authors telling you how horrible socialism is, is in fact socialism. Libraries are taxpayer funded. You pay a few bucks to get a library card and you can read books for free for the rest of your life.

*4. Police* - Ever had a situation where you had to call the police? Then you have used a taxpayer funded socialist program. Anyone can call the police whether they pay taxes or not. They are there to protect and serve the community, not individuals. This is complete socialism on a state level, but still socialism all the same. Would you rather have to swipe your credit card before the police will help you?

*5. Fire Dept.* - Hopefully you have never had a fire in your home. But if you have, you probably called your local taxpayer-funded fire department to put the fire out. Like police, this is state socialism. Your tax dollars are used to rescue your entire community in case of a fire. It use to be set up where you would pay a fee every month to the fire dept. for their service. If you didn't pay, they let your house burn down. Sadly, a man from Tennessee had this exact situation happen to him in 2011 because he didn't pay his $75.00 fee. I guess that small town in Tennessee would rather let people's houses burn down than resort to evil socialism. So don't take for granted the fact that you have a 24/7 fire dept. to put out your burning home thanks to socialism.

I'm sorry Little Joey Shitstain that there are no pictures to help explain it to you.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 12, 2019)

I am very encouraged that a guy who thinks the Max8 is too complicated is heading the space force.

When we rule space with steam-powered star-fighters, it's gonna be ON!


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I am very encouraged that a guy who thinks the Max8 is too complicated is heading the space force.
> 
> When we rule space with steam-powered star-fighters, it's gonna be ON!


If you don’t love America and our glorious President as unconditionally as we do, grab your towel, wrap it around your empty noggin, and head back to whatever shithole country you came from.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I am very encouraged that a guy who thinks the Max8 is too complicated is heading the space force.
> 
> When we rule space with steam-powered star-fighters, it's gonna be ON!


After the Lion Air crash, when the flight recorder showed unusual changes in attitude and altitude, Boeing hinted that the pilots should have been trained to turn the suspected system off.  That made me wonder what that was all about, so I read up.  Boeing wanted to continue using the 737 airframe more or less unchanged but with newer engines that would be stronger, quieter, and cleaner.  However, to fit those engines under the wings, they had to mount them in a manner that might have induced unexpected nose-up deviations under certain conditions of thrust, balance, weather, and wind, with the risk of stalling the wings if not quickly corrected.  To counter this, they installed an automated system that would, without pilot input, move the horizontal tail surfaces in such a way as to bring the nose down.  Oopsy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> Socialism is taxpayer funds being used collectively to benefit society as a whole, despite income, contribution, or ability.
> 
> Sounds horrible, huh?
> 
> ...


So, we are a socialist country?
Then why are you crying about Trumps tax law?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

*House Oversight Chairman Elijah Cummings Requests an Interview With Former Admin. Officials, White House Says #Noway*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Booter (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, we are a socialist country?
> Then why are you crying about Trumps tax law?


You are so fucking stupid it's hard to even read your replies.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 252984, member: 3299"


Mueller being “overturned” is your drug-addled claim that has nothing to do with reality.
*No drugs here....I suspect you're " Projecting " as usual.*

It’s effectively a lie.
*Ummm...really now.*

The article you post is about crime in South Africa farm areas.
*Yes it is.....now reread the article and face the FACTS !*

You are a liar and a conspiracy freak.
*Neither....but you fit the bill for both projected....now what !*

Now tell me about Hillary’s pedophile ring in the pizza parlor, loon.
*You tell me about it....and while yur at it, explain the Haiti missing children...*
*along with the missing funds. Oh, and don't forget the contents of the Weiner*
*laptop that made NYPD and SDNY want to file charges immediately, yet*
*the Obama administration quietly suppressed the contents....which is *
*still being investigated.....*


/QUOTE


*Yep ol " Messy " is frustrated because the Facts are not what the " Fiction MSM " is funneling *
*him....*


*PS: How come Hillary Clinton got her Law License back just after 70 yesterday...*

*Could it be Attorney - Client privilege....Curious...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> You are so fucking stupid it's hard to even read your replies.



*Actually Boot Butt you just made a complete fool of yourself......enjoy.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> You are so fucking stupid it's hard to even read your replies.


You are getting emotional again.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/bible-signed-by-trump-sells-for-dollar325-on-ebay/ar-BBUGDcd?li=BBnbcA1

True believers.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/bible-signed-by-trump-sells-for-dollar325-on-ebay/ar-BBUGDcd?li=BBnbcA1
> 
> True believers.


*So what.....you can have your " Sales " book signed I'm sure by Biden.*
*Just don't stand to close or he might grope you.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Why do we need these people here again?


*More Than 2,000 People In ICE Custody QUARANTINED In Outbeak Of Infectious Diseases *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/bible-signed-by-trump-sells-for-dollar325-on-ebay/ar-BBUGDcd?li=BBnbcA1
> 
> True believers.


The proceeds will be donated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

*Study: Migrants Using Nearly 2X the Welfare of Native-Born Americans*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Elections have consequences.

6th Circuit Kneecaps Planned Parenthood And Shows Why President Trump's Judges Are Vital


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences.
> 
> 6th Circuit Kneecaps Planned Parenthood And Shows Why President Trump's Judges Are Vital


*Now if only they could do something about that " Thing " called Amy Jackson Berman......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Hot Air
Lisa Page: FBI discussed charging Clinton with ‘gross negligence’ but the DOJ said no
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/12/lisa-page-testimony-fbi-discussed-charging-clinton-doj-said-no/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj1yMqBlP7gAhUEbK0KHQu3AA0QlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw0VcoikeDtG9Vtayjnwx8Pc&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Appeals Court Rules That Ohio's Law Defunding Planned Parenthood Is Constitutional
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/laurettabrown/2019/03/12/federal-court-upholds-ohios-right-to-defund-planned-parenthood-n2543000?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj3_-rSlP7gAhUGQK0KHZDkDskQlO8DMAV6BAgJEBk&usg=AOvVaw1vliBDagJUQlTXZAkIYBCH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Lisa Page Testimony May Have Put Obama AG Loretta Lynch In The Crosshairs
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/12/lisa-page-testimony-stings-loretta-lynch&ved=2ahUKEwi46c6Rlf7gAhUCJKwKHWH7Ay0QlO8DMAN6BAgHEBE&usg=AOvVaw3NHxovq-ZX99CouJd6WyBr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Pelosi revokes Pence’s House office space*

Republicans gave Pence, a former House member, a first-floor bonus office in the U.S. Capitol shortly after President Trump was inaugurated in 2017.

The vice president rarely used the space, but it was a symbolic gesture of the warm relationship Pence enjoyed with Ryan and the House GOP. The vice president serves as the president of the U.S. Senate and historically has been provided an office on the Senate side of the Capitol, which is where Pence more regularly holds court when he visits Congress.

A placard above the door identifying it as Pence’s House office was quietly removed in recent weeks. A House Democratic aide confirmed to NPR that the space will be reassigned. “Room assignments are reviewed and changed at the beginning of every Congress,” the aide said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Pelosi revokes Pence’s House office space*
> 
> Republicans gave Pence, a former House member, a first-floor bonus office in the U.S. Capitol shortly after President Trump was inaugurated in 2017.
> 
> ...


The only space Pence requires is behind t with a stupid adoring look on his face, he too is useless to the American people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

'HOW MANY MORE?'
*Chief blasts sanctuary policies after illegal immigrant charged with murder*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

DEADLY FORCE
*DASHCAM VIDEO: Arkansas cop jumps on hood, shoots suspect dead*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*REVEALED: Lisa Page Testimony Shows Obama AG Loretta Lynch Lied*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey douchebags, so sorry.







*MANAFORT PLEADS FOR MERCY...* 
*Gets 43 MORE months in second Mueller sentence... Developing...*
*7.5 years total...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DEADLY FORCE
> *DASHCAM VIDEO: Arkansas cop jumps on hood, shoots suspect dead*


So, instead of simply shooting the tires he killed someone? And you see that as justice, steal a car, die? That cop should be arrested for manslaughter at the least . . . what an effing idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey douchebags, so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"So many lies" . . . he won't flip, he is in to deep with the kinda people that don't play. He (and his entire family) would suffer fatal consequences if he were to rat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, instead of simply shooting the tires he killed someone? And you see that as justice, steal a car, die? That cop should be arrested for manslaughter at the least . . . what an effing idiot.


Did you not see the guy attempting to run him over?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "So many lies" . . . he won't flip, he is in to deep with the kinda people that don't play. He (and his entire family) would suffer fatal consequences if he were to rat.


All you did was weaken a country today, Huffee. Sleep well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> All you did was weaken a country today, Huffee. Sleep well.


Now you sound exactly like nono-nut.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you not see the guy attempting to run him over?


Yeah, like he had no time to move out of the way, get real.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 13, 2019)

Poor Paulie 90Monthsandawholenewtrialcoming...

Too bad. So sad.


----------



## Booter (Mar 13, 2019)

Socialism is taxpayer funds being used collectively to benefit society as a whole, despite income, contribution, or ability.

Sounds horrible, huh?

*6. Postal Service* - Like having mail delivered directly to your front door and paying next to nothing to send mail anywhere you want? Well it's all made possible by socialism.

*7.* *Student Loans and Grants* - Did you go to College? If you did, you family might not have been rich enough to pay your way through. So you got your education anyway through student loans and grants from the federal government at taxpayer expense. Of course you have to pay back the loans, but if not the government, did you know anyone else who was going to lend you tens of thousands of dollars? Probably not. So the taxpayers lent you the money and you paid it back with slight interest. The government grants you accepted were gifts from the taxpayer and the federal government that you did not have to pay back. Socialism got you through school.

*8. Bridges* - Along with our highways, our government used your taxpayer dollars to build bridges. This allows the public to travel across rivers without having to sail or swim.

*9. Garbage Collection* - Like having your garbage collected once a week instead of having to drive it to the landfill yourself? Thank socialism.

*10. Public Landfills* - Taxpayer dollars are used to have places to dump all of our garbage that is collected by taxpayer funded garbage men.

*11. War* - That's right! War would not be possible without socialism. Your tax dollars are used to fight wars for your country. This is Big Government at it's biggest. Private companies don't attack other countries, at least not yet. Government is the only entity in America that can defend us from foreign enemies and our tax dollars are used for every second of it. Socialism has brought down Adolf Hitler, Saddam Hussein, and Bin Laden. War may very well be the most socialist thing on this list.

*12. Farm Subsidies* - Our government uses taxpayer funds to pay farmers and businesses to provide their income and keep them growing food for the public.

*13. CIA* - The Central Intelligence Agency is vital to America's security. The CIA is completely taxpayer funded to protect the public from enemies.

*14. FBI* - The Federal bureau of investigations is a taxpayer funded government agency.

*15. Congressional Health Care - As Republicans in congress warn us of the evils of government-run health care, most of them are covered by taxpayer-funded government-run health care. You literally pay for their health care while they tell you that paying for your neighbors health care through a public option or single-payer system is socialism. They are 100% correct, it is socialism. They're just not telling you that they like their socialist health care, they just don't think you should have it. They are afraid you might like it better than the private insurance you have now that funds their campaigns and gives them money to push what is best for them and not for you. Members of congress are free to opt out of their evil government health care, but most of them don't because deep down, they like socialism too.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, instead of simply shooting the tires he killed someone? And you see that as justice, steal a car, die? That cop should be arrested for manslaughter at the least . . . what an effing idiot.


Your mental equal, the driver, had a gun and he was told time and again to get out of the car.
You are an effing idiot...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, like he had no time to move out of the way, get real.


And then what? Wait for him to kill someone else?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Poor Paulie 90Monthsandawholenewtrialcoming...
> 
> Too bad. So sad.


Yes, that must be the Russian collusion trial.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And then what? Wait for him to kill someone else?


So shoot him dead on a hunch? Sounds like plumber logic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that must be the Russian collusion trial.


Pauly won't squeal he's a good soldier . . . he wants to live. t just wants to make money, and stay alive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So shoot him dead on a hunch? Sounds like plumber logic.


Much better to shoot and kill a car thief with a gun then let him get away.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that must be the Russian collusion trial.


I don't believe we've had that one... yet. lol...

Meanwhile... "also indicted..." Yikes!

Ali Khoroshahin, 49, of Fountain Valley, Calif., former head coach of women’s soccer at the University of Southern California.

Jorge Salcedo, 46, of Los Angeles, former head coach of men’s soccer at the University of California at Los Angeles.

Laura Janke, 36, of North Hollywood, Calif., former assistant coach of women’s soccer at the University of Southern California.

Rudolph “Rudy” Meredith, 51, of Madison, Conn., former head women’s soccer coach at Yale University, was charged in an information with conspiracy to commit wire fraud and wire fraud.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> All you did was weaken a country today, Huffee. Sleep well.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you sound exactly like nono-nut.


Sleep well.  In the news I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Trump-Obsessed Gavin Newsom Promises to Hose CA Residents to Care for Illegals*
Jennifer Van Laar


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pauly won't squeal he's a good soldier . . . he wants to live. t just wants to make money, and stay alive.



*Amy Berman Jackson is a demented vindictive Judge.........*
*What she did today in the court room was beyond disgusting....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Much better to shoot and kill a car thief with a gun then let him get away.


Why? Are you kidding, kill someone for stealing a car? What should we do when someone destroys your business by counter suing you when you are trying to recover monies owed cost waaaay more than a car?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Are you kidding, kill someone for stealing a car? What should we do when someone destroys your business by counter suing you when you are trying to recover monies owed cost waaaay more than a car?


It usually pays to do what the person that is pointing a gun at you says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Tucker Torches CNN, Liberal Group in Scorched Earth Monologue...*

*REVEALED: Now MEDIA MATTERS Boss Under Fire For Past Statements...

'Japs, Jewry, Trannies'... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

I am sure glad the blue wave wasn't,


Senate confirms White House official Rao for appeals court

Senators voted 53-46 to confirm Neomi Rao for a seat on the US Circuit Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz Comes Closer to a Candidacy in Miami*
Brad Slager


----------



## Friesland (Mar 13, 2019)

It is not true that Paul Manafort legally changed his name to Paul Manhesfcuked...

Fake News.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 13, 2019)

The most frightening thing about this college bribery scandal is despite all his step-mom's frozen huli huli money, the best school they could bribe dumb little Tucker into was Trinity! The janitor's kids at St. George don't even put Trinity on their list. Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It is not true that Paul Manafort legally changed his name to Paul Manhesfcuked...
> 
> Fake News.


Think trump will pardon him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*BETO, SET, GO!

'I'M JUST BORN TO DO THIS'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

[QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 253873, member: 1707"

Why? 
*Self defense and security of property.....*

Are you kidding, kill someone for stealing a car?
*Self defense and security of property....*

What should we do when someone destroys your business by counter 
suing you when you are trying to recover monies owed 
cost waaaay more than a car?

*You need to clarify the above post....*
*one garbled mess that I was barely able to decipher.*

[/QUOTE]


*You ever been robbed at gunpoint Rodent.....*
*You ever had your cars stolen at gunpoint Rodent.....*
*You ever had your business robbed at gunpoint Rodent.......*

*I don't think you have.....*

*Answer this Rodent :*

*What did they do to Horse Thieves Rodent.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 253932, member: 1585"







*BETO, SET, GO!*

*'I'M JUST BORN TO DO THIS'...*


/QUOTE


*Well looky here.....*
*The FAKE Mexican gets a full cover on Vanity Fair....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Boo !


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Boo !


*Tie your shoe....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Boo Yah!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 253932, member: 1585"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know you are a fake, joe is a flake, we also have a wannabe fake Hawaiian and a smarter than anyone else plumber . . . how is Beto a "fake Mexican"? And as all ya all have said over and over that "Mexican" isn't a race, what does "Fake Mexican" even mean?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Boo Yah!









*Hooked yah......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you are a fake, joe is a flake, we also have a wannabe fake Hawaiian and a smarter than anyone else plumber . . . how is Beto a "fake Mexican"? And as all ya all have said over and over that "Mexican" isn't a race, what does "Fake Mexican" even mean?


*If I'm a fake why would you ask me for goodness sake.....*

*" Beto " ask the fake Mexican...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If I'm a fake why would you ask me for goodness sake.....*
> 
> *" Beto " ask the fake Mexican...*


I will give you credit for one thing you are consistent, you never take responsibility for what you say.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will give you credit for one thing you are consistent, you never take responsibility for what you say.



*You can give me credit....*
*You can give me cash....*
*You can slap yur face...*
*You can spray it with mace....*
*You can toss the dice...*
*You can be rotten n nice....*
*You can pet a mole...*
*You can sit in a hole....*
*You can toss the hay....*
*You can never tell me what to say....*

*Now run along and don't delay.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

“The ‘no collusion’ refrain that runs through the entire defense memorandum is unrelated to matters at hand,” she said. “The ‘no collusion’ mantra is simply a non sequitur.”

Then she added: “The ‘no collusion’ mantra is also not accurate, because the investigation is still ongoing.”


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The 'No collusion' mantra has no citation, especially in this court in this case. In fact that mantra has no citation anywhere as the special counsel has yet to produce it's report."



*Amy Berman Jackson is a dirty Tool......*
*Robert Mueller played her like a Fool.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Amy Berman Jackson is a dirty Tool......*
> *Robert Mueller played her like a Fool.....*


18 U.S. Code § 115
(a)(1)Whoever—
(B) threatens to assault, kidnap, or murder, a United States official, a United States judge, a Federal law enforcement officer, or an official whose killing would be a crime under such section,with intent to impede, intimidate, or interfere with such official, judge, or law enforcement officer while engaged in the performance of official duties, or with intent to retaliate against such official, judge, or law enforcement officer on account of the performance of official duties, shall be punished as provided in subsection (b).


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Amy Berman Jackson is a dirty Tool......*
> *Robert Mueller played her like a Fool.....*


Right the judge is crooked as is the prosecutor as is the fbi as is the justice department as is the cia. 
Manafort is totally awesome! I love the meeting he had with the Russian guy when he brought him all the polling info. Don’t you?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 13, 2019)

Do any of you Don the Con stans out there have a good explanation for why Donnie lies about the most mundane and easily fact-checked things, over and over again? Even when there seems to be absolutely 0 tactical advantage. It's very odd. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do any of you Don the Con stans out there have a good explanation for why Donnie lies about the most mundane and easily fact-checked things, over and over again? Even when there seems to be absolutely 0 tactical advantage. It's very odd. Any thoughts?


Fact checkers are cruel, evil people that squash nutter dreams, so nutters don't do "fact checking".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do any of you Don the Con stans out there have a good explanation for why Donnie lies about the most mundane and easily fact-checked things, over and over again? Even when there seems to be absolutely 0 tactical advantage. It's very odd. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do any of you Don the Con stans out there have a good explanation for why Donnie lies about the most mundane and easily fact-checked things, over and over again? Even when there seems to be absolutely 0 tactical advantage. It's very odd. Any thoughts?


Actually yes.  In my years of managing people, I have run into a couple, not very many at all, that just can not tell the truth. They will fabricate stories that are not just stupid but almost always totally unnecessary. From shaders to those that argue the color of the sky, I have dealt with them all but those full throated truth preventer are in a world of their own. War heroes, been in the fastest cars, had the hottest women, and so on.  If a trucking company make a late delivery, instead of just saying, sorry the truck is late, the story becomes about a 3 state run from the law and how they personally escorted the load to the customer. A 100 guys and I have seen this about 5-6 times. About half of those are drug issues but for the other half, it is a psychological deformity. I think POTUS PG falls into that group.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

So today the Senate tells Trump to shove his fake emergency up his ass. Yay.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Actually yes.  In my years of managing people, I have run into a couple, not very many at all, that just can not tell the truth. They will fabricate stories that are not just stupid but almost always totally unnecessary. From shaders to those that argue the color of the sky, I have dealt with them all but those full throated truth preventer are in a world of their own. War heroes, been in the fastest cars, had the hottest women, and so on.  If a trucking company make a late delivery, instead of just saying, sorry the truck is late, the story becomes about a 3 state run from the law and how they personally escorted the load to the customer. A 100 guys and I have seen this about 5-6 times. About half of those are drug issues but for the other half, it is a psychological deformity. I think POTUS PG falls into that group.


People think he's funny.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> People think he's funny.


Fear can be a subtle thing.  It is often masked in humor.  If you look around at a world that is different than what you imagined it would be like, it can be scary. Trump plays on those fears like the character in a Steven King book.  He mocks people that are different.  Brown people come from shit hole countries. He looks like a clown but much like that clown from Derry, Maine, there is real evil behind that make up. And the make up hides his own fears.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Fear can be a subtle thing.  It is often masked in humor.  If you look around at a world that is different than what you imagined it would be like, it can be scary. Trump plays on those fears like the character in a Steven King book.  He mocks people that are different.  Brown people come from shit hole countries. He looks like a clown but much like that clown from Derry, Maine, there is real evil behind that make up. And the make up hides his own fears.


"real evil" says the pro baby killer Andy Duke.
Here is the actual thing he allegedly  said,
One of the sources briefed on the Thursday Oval Office meeting with lawmakers confirmed Trump asked, "Why do we want all these people from 'shithole countries' coming here?"
If Trump is so bad there should be no need for you people to make up shit.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "real evil" says the pro baby killer Andy Duke.
> Here is the actual thing he allegedly  said,
> One of the sources briefed on the Thursday Oval Office meeting with lawmakers confirmed Trump asked, "Why do we want all these people from 'shithole countries' coming here?"
> If Trump is so bad there should be no need for you people to make up shit.


What skin color are the people from those "shit hole" countries? Why did the Republican majority House and Senate not build the wall?  Because this guy uses fear to get you all riled up. The only emergency at our southern border was made by his administration. If you want to stop drugs and deal with the humanitarian issues, build better border crossings. That is the first thing you do.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Actually yes.  In my years of managing people, I have run into a couple, not very many at all, that just can not tell the truth. They will fabricate stories that are not just stupid but almost always totally unnecessary. From shaders to those that argue the color of the sky, I have dealt with them all but those full throated truth preventer are in a world of their own. War heroes, been in the fastest cars, had the hottest women, and so on.  If a trucking company make a late delivery, instead of just saying, sorry the truck is late, the story becomes about a 3 state run from the law and how they personally escorted the load to the customer. A 100 guys and I have seen this about 5-6 times. About half of those are drug issues but for the other half, it is a psychological deformity. I think POTUS PG falls into that group.


I used to be like that, piling fable on fable to explain the failure of previous fables.  I think it lasted from the first time I saw a Disney movie until about age 10.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What skin color are the people from those "shit hole" countries? Why did the Republican majority House and Senate not build the wall?  Because this guy uses fear to get you all riled up. The only emergency at our southern border was made by his administration. If you want to stop drugs and deal with the humanitarian issues, build better border crossings. That is the first thing you do.


Is Russia a shithole country? Is mexico a shithole country?
That's not what the people who actually work for ICE/border patrol will tell you.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I used to be like that, piling fable on fable to explain the failure of previous fables.  I think it lasted from the first time I saw a Disney movie until about age 10.


It amazes me to see middle age men do this. After you have seen it once, you get a sense of it pretty fast. When I first had a taste of business success, I became an incredible arrogant ass. Like most, the next economy downturn was not just humbling but life changing in many ways.  I have no need to be seen as the best in my business.  I have a great need to try to be the best. Getting accolades is nice but self satisfaction is much better.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It amazes me to see middle age men do this. After you have seen it once, you get a sense of it pretty fast. When I first had a taste of business success, I became an incredible arrogant ass. Like most, the next economy downturn was not just humbling but life changing in many ways.  I have no need to be seen as the best in my business.  I have a great need to try to be the best. Getting accolades is nice but self satisfaction is much better.


When I got my first supervisory job (a half-dozen engineers worked "for" me) I had to fire someone for incompetence.  My boss and the HR manager and I met with him, explained what was happening, and I gave him a specific design task and a reasonable time (two weeks, I think) to get it done.  He was gone by his own choice before the time was up.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is Russia a shithole country? Is mexico a shithole country?
> That's not what the people who actually work for ICE/border patrol will tell you.


Did he mention Russia during his rant?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

espola said:


> When I got my first supervisory job (a half-dozen engineers worked "for" me) I had to fire someone for incompetence.  My boss and the HR manager and I met with him, explained what was happening, and I gave him a specific design task and a reasonable time (two weeks, I think) to get it done.  He was gone by his own choice before the time was up.


That is how is should go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did he mention Russia during his rant?


Yes, in the same sentence he said brown people.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, in the same sentence he said brown people.


I never said he said brown people. I said the shithole countries are mostly brown people who want to come here.  Than he said we should get more people from Norway.  Why Norway?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I never said he said brown people. I said the shithole countries are mostly brown people who want to come here.  Than he said we should get more people from Norway.  Why Norway?


Did he mention any country?  Why not Norway?
Nigerian Migrant Arrested After Allegedly Molesting 8-Year-Old


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I never said he said brown people. I said the shithole countries are mostly brown people who want to come here.  Than he said we should get more people from Norway.  Why Norway?


Can you please get your story straight?
So you think brown people come from shit hole countries, not Trump.

Here is your post;
Fear can be a subtle thing. It is often masked in humor. If you look around at a world that is different than what you imagined it would be like, it can be scary. Trump plays on those fears like the character in a Steven King book. He mocks people that are different.  *Brown people come from shit hole countries.* He looks like a clown but much like that clown from Derry, Maine, there is real evil behind that make up. And the make up hides his own fears.

Andy Dukes, Today at 7:21 AM Report


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

US News
*It’s about DAMN TIME: Sen. Lindsey Graham calls for special counsel to investigate ‘potential crimes’ in Obama’s DOJ and FBI*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please get your story straight?
> So you think brown people come from shit hole countries, not Trump.
> 
> Here is your post;
> ...


I think that the majority of people from the countries he mentioned or were mentioned in the discussion that he refered to as "shithole Countries" happen to be brown skinned. Would you like the demographic breakdown of El Salvador, Haiti and the African Union area?

http://time.com/5100481/donald-trump-shithole-countries-respond/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Police: Woman Slashed SUV Tires After Seeing MAGA Hat Inside


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *It’s about DAMN TIME: Sen. Lindsey Graham calls for special counsel to investigate ‘potential crimes’ in Obama’s DOJ and FBI*


Trump is on his third AG. How come they have not started an investigation?


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> 18 U.S. Code § 115
> (a)(1)Whoever—
> (B) threatens to assault, kidnap, or murder, a United States official, a United States judge, a Federal law enforcement officer, or an official whose killing would be a crime under such section,with intent to impede, intimidate, or interfere with such official, judge, or law enforcement officer while engaged in the performance of official duties, or with intent to retaliate against such official, judge, or law enforcement officer on account of the performance of official duties, shall be punished as provided in subsection (b).



*Check your ( 6 ) ya fool.....*
*You just posted the rule !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do any of you Don the Con stans out there have a good explanation for why Donnie lies about the most mundane and easily fact-checked things, over and over again? Even when there seems to be absolutely 0 tactical advantage. It's very odd. Any thoughts?


*First and foremost ....!*

*Post a list of the relevant lies you are accusing the POTUS of !*


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trump is on his third AG. How come they have not started an investigation?


Trump’s on his third wife and they haven’t started an investigation. 

Oh wait. They have.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trump is on his third AG. How come they have not started an investigation?


*Andy .....*

*You're not viewing C-Span 1, 2, 3  are you, nor are *
*you paying attention to the REAL news....*

*Here's a simple " teaser " compound question :*

*Where did Andrew Weissmann go, and why did he go ....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think that the majority of people from the countries he mentioned or were mentioned in the discussion that he refered to as "shithole Countries" happen to be brown skinned. Would you like the demographic breakdown of El Salvador, Haiti and the African Union area?
> 
> http://time.com/5100481/donald-trump-shithole-countries-respond/


No thank you, just laughing at you jumping to your own concolusions.
What countries did trump say were shit hole countries?
You are part of the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trump is on his third AG. How come they have not started an investigation?


Give em time.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No thank you, just laughing at you jumping to your own concolusions.
> What countries did trump say were shit hole countries?
> You are part of the problem.


I would not calling it jumping after 4 years.  I would call it coming to a conclusion. I will gladly be part of his problems.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> So today the Senate tells Trump to shove his fake emergency up his ass. Yay.


*Living in an alternate reality and not finishing your homework*
*makes for a miserable existence....*

*" Messy " ..." Messy "....Wake up and finish your homework...!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 254078, member: 1268"

Actually yes.  In my years of managing people, I have run into a couple, not very many at all, that just can not tell the truth. They will fabricate stories that are not just stupid but almost always totally unnecessary. From shaders to those that argue the color of the sky, I have dealt with them all but those full throated truth preventer are in a world of their own. War heroes, been in the fastest cars, had the hottest women, and so on. 
*Ummmm.....I hope you've deleted some " Old " posts.....*

If a trucking company make a late delivery, instead of just saying, sorry the truck is late, the story becomes about a 3 state run from the law and how they personally escorted the load to the customer. A 100 guys and I have seen this about 5-6 times. *About half of those are* *drug issues *but for the other half,
*Old Posts...Andy...!*


it is a psychological deformity.
*Not drug induced ....Hmmmm !*


I think POTUS PG falls into that group.
*So your calling the POTUS a pathalogical LIAR....
Support your accusation with FACTS !
*




/QUOTE


*Andy Andy Andy.....what are we going to do with you....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Stand with Israel’ and ‘Stand with Ilhan’ Chants Compete in Pelosi’s Office…
11
*…Nancy Backs 16-year-olds Voting: ‘Capture Kids When They’re in High School’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Trump Mocks Beto’s Hand Movements: ‘Is He Crazy?’…483

…Labels Democrats ‘Border Deniers’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Shit Hole


*New Mexico compound members face terrorism-related charges*
John Sexton Mar 14, 2019 2:41 PM 
 
“…to engage in jihad, to die as martyrs”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

*S*** AOC says*

Known by her initials AOC, she’s insisted on being called a democratic socialist but also said she doesn’t “give a damn” if she’s called a regular socialist. She endorsed the two-state solution for Israel and the Palestinians mere days before she said she would have to engage more with “activists” before deciding where she stood. She said the idea the Green New Deal involves a “massive government takeover” was untrue the same day she agreed with an NPR host saying it would entail a “massive government intervention.”

Her thoughts on issues like automation—”We should not be haunted by the specter of being automated out of work”—power—”I’m the boss,” she declared, because of her efforts with the Green New Deal—climate change—”the world is going to end in 12 years” if we don’t address it—the current state of the country—she thinks it’s not enough to do 10 percent better than the current “garbage” we are—and demographics—”that upper middle class doesn’t exist anymore”—have raised plenty of conservative eyebrows, leading to a great deal of ink spilt on the right-wing “obsession” with her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would not calling it jumping after 4 years.  I would call it coming to a conclusion. I will gladly be part of his problems.


Collusion? Espionage? 
Looks like Trump will stay in office...
Which one of the Democrat candidates for President has the best chance of defeating this "problem"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4211
> Trump’s on his third wife and they haven’t started an investigation.
> 
> Oh wait. They have.


Could be worse...DJT could have gone JFK and his whores could have wound up like Marilyn...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 14, 2019)

It always interesting that Don the Con's supporters won't address his verifiable lies. Kellyanne Conway was happy to call him out for them (and for stiffing subs) when she worked for Raphael, but once they get on the Drumpf Train, they get amnesia (or Meme-itis.)

How can it be so hard to answer a simple question: Don the Con tells easily verifiable lies (Like, for instance, that he said "Tim Cook Apple" "very fast" when he clearly simply said "Tim Apple..." Why would he Bother to lie about such obvious, unimportant slips that all of might make? Bueller?)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It always interesting that Don the Con's supporters won't address his verifiable lies. Kellyanne Conway was happy to call him out for them (and for stiffing subs) when she worked for Raphael, but once they get on the Drumpf Train, they get amnesia (or Meme-itis.)
> 
> How can it be so hard to answer a simple question: Don the Con tells easily verifiable lies (Like, for instance, that he said "Tim Cook Apple" "very fast" when he clearly simply said "Tim Apple..." Why would he Bother to lie about such obvious, unimportant slips that all of might make? Bueller?)


He used to be a democrat, old habits are hard to break.
You of all people know that.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Could be worse...DJT could have gone JFK and his whores could have wound up like Marilyn...


Excellent citation to a very under used criminal defense axiom. _Long dead persons have done worse_. Well done, counselor. 

If you’ve got the flashlights, I’ve got the shovels. We’ll have his remains in custody by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It always interesting that Don the Con's supporters won't address his verifiable lies. Kellyanne Conway was happy to call him out for them (and for stiffing subs) when she worked for Raphael, but once they get on the Drumpf Train, they get amnesia (or Meme-itis.)
> 
> How can it be so hard to answer a simple question: Don the Con tells easily verifiable lies (Like, for instance, that he said "Tim Cook Apple" "very fast" when he clearly simply said "Tim Apple..." Why would he Bother to lie about such obvious, unimportant slips that all of might make? Bueller?)



*Can you post the audio you're referencing ......*

*I'd swear he's saying " FriedFatHands "....but it could be " TimCookApple ".....*

*Just kinda irrelevantly slips by fast doesn't it....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Excellent citation to a very under used criminal defense axiom. _Long dead persons have done worse_. Well done, counselor.
> 
> If you’ve got the flashlights, I’ve got the shovels. We’ll have his remains in custody by tomorrow afternoon.










*Funny.....I don't see evidence of you purchasing those items....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Could be worse...DJT could have gone JFK and his whores could have wound up like Marilyn...


Or Mary Joe Uncle Teddy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It always interesting that Don the Con's supporters won't address his verifiable lies. Kellyanne Conway was happy to call him out for them (and for stiffing subs) when she worked for Raphael, but once they get on the Drumpf Train, they get amnesia (or Meme-itis.)
> 
> How can it be so hard to answer a simple question: Don the Con tells easily verifiable lies (Like, for instance, that he said "Tim Cook Apple" "very fast" when he clearly simply said "Tim Apple..." Why would he Bother to lie about such obvious, unimportant slips that all of might make? Bueller?)


Sounds like a national security issue. We better verify!! Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

*Suspect In Kavanaugh Confirmation Doxxing Has Feinstein Ties, Allegedly Possessed Senate Data. DOJ May Hide The Details*
March 15th, 2019
_





Senate Judiciary Committee ranking member Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) looks on next to new U.S. Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-SC) during a committee hearing on William Barr's nomination to be attorney general of the United States on Capitol Hill in Washington, U.S., January 15, 2019. REUTERS/Jonathan Ernst

*The former Senate aide accused of doxxing Republicans during Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s confirmation hearing allegedly possessed troves of information, including Senate data, court proceedings indicate.*
*The suspect is the son of a wealthy family with ties to Dianne Feinstein, the Senate Judiciary Committee’s top Democrat. Republicans suggested she timed a leak about sexual assault allegations against Kavanaugh to harm his confirmation chances.*
*The court barred the media from hearing details about the alleged breach, and now a plea deal that could prevent the truth from ever emerging appears to be in the works.*
A former Senate aide charged with doxxing Republican senators and extorting a witness comes from an elite family with ties to Sen. Dianne Feinstein, the top Democrat on the Judiciary Committee.

Prosecutors signaled Tuesday that they might give the aide, Jackson Cosko, a plea deal that would prevent the facts of the case from ever being learned publicly.





During Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s September 2018 confirmation hearing, Cosko — a former IT aide who once managed Democratic New Hampshire Sen. Maggie Hassan’s office computer accounts — allegedly posted to Wikipedia the home addresses of Republican senators who supported the Supreme Court justice.

“I own EVERYTHING,” Cosko told a Hassan aide who caught him in the act, according to prosecutors. “If you tell anyone I will leak it all. Emails signal conversations gmails.”

Information revealed in court since then suggested that might not have been a bluff. U.S. District Judge Thomas Hogan on Jan. 24 said Cosko allegedly possessed terabytes of information, including Senate data so sensitive that it could not be discussed in open court.
_


----------



## Friesland (Mar 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a national security issue. We better verify!! Fries U!  What a deal!


Looks who's back - my huli huli boi! I thought I'd see you at the hearing with AOC and Well Fargo.

AOC: Mr. Bank President, where are all the houses on your balance sheet? Huli Huli Boi told me it's a bank asset. What are you trying to hide?!!!

Huli Huli Boi: Here here! Now ask Powell where he's hiding that printing press?!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Mar 14, 2019)

Did Huli Huli Boi take my bet yet?

Come on Huli Huli Boi. It's your shot. You coulda been a pretender!


----------



## Friesland (Mar 14, 2019)

So, nobody knows why Don the Con just lies about stupid, unimportant stuff everyone can see is a lie... 

Figured. It's a mystery.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

t threatening violence against his political rivals, just another day in merica.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

I just heard that good for nothing, shiftless, cheating, ner do well, Kenyan, loser Obama signed bibles and boobs INSIDE a Baptist Church.  

Thank God we have a true American in the White House.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 15, 2019)

Wait a second. They promised it was winding down?!!! How can this be?????!!!!

Killary!!!! When will she be locked up?!!!!!!! I'm soooooooooooo sadddddddddd!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-15/mueller-asks-for-60-day-postponement-to-file-gates-report?cmpid==socialflow-twitter-politics&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=politics&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Friesland (Mar 15, 2019)

Wait, just re-read it. It says Mueller has "several" on-going investigations that Gates is cooperating.

I'm sure one is the one that will put down Killary and O'Bummer!!!! Lock them up!!!!!!!


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait a second. They promised it was winding down?!!! How can this be?????!!!!
> 
> Killary!!!! When will she be locked up?!!!!!!! I'm soooooooooooo sadddddddddd!


I'm gonna rip the eyes out of your head and piss into your dead skull!  You fucked with the wrong Marine!


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I'm gonna rip the eyes out of your head and piss into your dead skull!  You fucked with the wrong Marine!


Obviously fake.  A real Marine would have promised to skullfuck the eye sockets.

Interesting cultural awareness there by grammarly.com, which didn't flag the word "skullfuck".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait a second. They promised it was winding down?!!! How can this be?????!!!!
> 
> Killary!!!! When will she be locked up?!!!!!!! I'm soooooooooooo sadddddddddd!
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-15/mueller-asks-for-60-day-postponement-to-file-gates-report?cmpid==socialflow-twitter-politics&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=politics&utm_source=twitter


Bloomberg?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

AOCISACUNT

See acieved her title pretty fast.

AOC: To hell with your 'thoughts and prayers' for victims of New Zealand massacre
MARCH 15, 2019
"Thoughts and prayers" involve the two least favorite things for the left; thinking and praying.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/aoc_to_hell_with_your_thoughts_and_prayers_for_victims_of_new_zealand_massacre.html


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AOCISACUNT
> 
> See acieved her title pretty fast.
> 
> ...


American Thinker?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did he mention any country?  Why not Norway?
> Nigerian Migrant Arrested After Allegedly Molesting 8-Year-Old


Breitbart?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump: I’m The Reason North Korea’s Willing To Talk
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/06/donald-trump-north-korea-sweden-press-conference/&ved=0ahUKEwjjmMWQldrZAhVowYMKHTu6CjUQqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw307gtPM8HB160HCoOZx3cd


Daily Caller?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences.
> 
> 6th Circuit Kneecaps Planned Parenthood And Shows Why President Trump's Judges Are Vital


Red State?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you not see the guy attempting to run him over?


Village Idiot Today?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

GUESS THE RACIST:  Which quote is taken directly from a known racist?

“People hate the word invasion, but that’s what it is.”

“They will NEVER conquer our lands.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2019)

espola said:


>


Just between you and me,..
(that's not a boob)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just between you and me,..
> (that's not a boob)


t certainly is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Red State?


Write all of them down and visit them often. Dummy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Write all of them down and visit them often. To be a Dummy


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just between you and me,..
> (that's not a boob)



*Spola has once again revealed why it was rather appropriate that his *
*old posts on two old sites " Disappeared "......No ability to distinguish*
*adult ♀ body parts from ( well we all know what he's accused of.. ).  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

73% of all terrorist attacks around the world in the last 10 years were committed by white supremacists, yet t doesn't see it as a problem. "Just a small group . . ."


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 73% of all terrorist attacks around the world in the last 10 years were committed by white supremacists, yet t doesn't see it as a problem. "Just a small group . . ."



*Wow !*

*You've moved on to the BIG LIES now haven't you.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wow !*
> 
> *You've moved on to the BIG LIES now haven't you.....*


Protecting your own again I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 73% of all terrorist attacks around the world in the last 10 years were committed by white supremacists, yet t doesn't see it as a problem. "Just a small group . . ."


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Protecting your own again I see.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

So do we think the idiot brigade believed Trump when he said he had the police and the military and if the other side goes too far, it will be “very bad?” 
The military is on our side, not Trump’s. So watch.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey Righties was the New Zealand shooting “terrorism?”


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Hot Air!


----------



## Friesland (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bloomberg?


Are you questioning the content, since there's a, you know, actual court filing.

Hitting the sterno early today, hombre?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Feds: Illegal Aliens' Health Care Costs U.S. Taxpayers Quarter of a Billion Dollars Annually
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/15/feds-illegal-aliens-health-care-costs-u-s-taxpayers-quarter-billion-dollars-annually/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwis-cCa54XhAhUFr54KHb8bBz8QlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw2vQX89wVoE85jAU6FWV0mJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Friesland (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bloomberg?


For those of us too lit on sterno to google...

https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Gates-sentencing.pdf

It's short, Racist Joe, but alas, there are no pictures.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just between you and me,..
> (that's not a boob)


Sure he is. Just listen to him talk to Tim Apple. A bodacious boob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

I know this is probably a racist question, but WTF is wrong with being white?

WOKE: CNN Has a Creepy Obsession With Beto O’Rourke’s “Whiteness”
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/15/cnn-obsessed-beto-orourke-white/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Yeah, why bitch?

Investigators Ask Loretta Lynch: Why Didn't DOJ/FBI Give Trump A Defensive Briefing If They Suspected Members of His Campaign Had Ties to Russia?
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/14/investigators-ask-loretta-lynch-didnt-dojfbi-give-trump-defensive-briefing-suspected-members-campaign-ties-russia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Fucked an old married man to further her career more like it.

Kamala Harris, Who Dined Many Times Alone With a Married Man, Finds Pence's Position on Dining Alone With Women "Outrageous"
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/03/15/kamala-harris-dined-many-times-alone-married-man-finds-pences-position-dining-alone-women-outrageous/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

MARCH 16, 2019
*What Trump does not do...and it's fantastic*
By Majid Mohammadi
When Democrats lost to a non-politician in 2016, they could not swallow the failure and began to degrade their opponent's victory (by manufacturing "Russia collusion"), insult people who voted for the winner (calling them racist), and assassinate the character of the winner (calling him a dictator). To make the case for the third act, they invented a story that Donald Trump likes dictators and wants to be one and will not leave office if not elected in 2020. But his actions show the opposite. Trump does not want to be a king or a dictator, while his predecessors behaved as if they wanted to be.

To demonstrate this fact, I will provide examples of what Trump has not done and what King Barack H. Obama and King George W. Bush did. Here is a list:


Trump does not invite singers and performers to the White House to sing and perform for him and his family, while Obama and Bush did. They sat like kings and used our tax money to be entertained.

Trump does not go to Kennedy Center honors or Mark Twain prize ceremonies to sit in a special place and be watched by the crowd as a king.
Trump does not perform at the White House Correspondents' dinner as the chief of the country. He does not care about entertaining the media and being praised by them.
Trump calls media as they are (biased and unprofessional) without violating their rights. He does not need them to praise him as King Obama and King Bush did. All dictators love to be praised. Trump does not care about the elite's expectations.

Trump is focused on results and delivering his promises. He does not keep people in office who do not deliver.

Against all leftists' propaganda, Trump has not gained any personal benefit from being in power. All reports show that his business is not as good as before 2016.
Trump did not bow to the king of Saudi Arabia as Obama did. He did not praise Putin as Bush did. He did not try to normalize relationship with Cuban dictators and did not write personal nice letters to the dictator of Iran, as Obama did.

Trump is not writing fat checks to people who chant "death to America" (like Hamas).
Trump did not need any praise from Europeans and pushed them to pay their fair share in NATO.
Trump did not budge to socialists, Islamists, and fascists, while both Obama and Bush were lenient toward them. Their failures were effective in giving a boost to those groups.
The reasons Trump does not do these things are less important than the not doing them itself. Trump, whatever he is, is the elected leader of American people and has behaved as an elected leader.

Nobody is perfect. Democratically elected leaders are supposed to be average — average government by average people. Our founding fathers never wanted (fake) philosopher-kings as our leaders.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/what_trump_does_not_doand_its_fantastic.html


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Have you seen the Mexicans laughing at Trump? Their diplomats say he's the opposite of Teddy Roosevelt...he "speaks loudly and carries a small stick."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Time to defund these commies.

United Nations Honors Che Guevara—Yet Again
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/humbertofontova/2019/03/16/united-nations-honors-che-guevarayet-again-n2543196?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiPpYaV8obhAhXgJTQIHaPCCiMQlO8DMAJ6BAgQEA0&usg=AOvVaw1HcT-6rFcvTa9Dh-6eKFTn&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

I have no particular love for the idealized ‘worker’ as he appears in the bourgeois Communist’s mind, but when I see an actual flesh-and-blood worker in conflict with his natural enemy, the policeman, I do not have to ask myself which side I am on.
—-George Orwell


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time to defund these commies.
> 
> United Nations Honors Che Guevara—Yet Again
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/humbertofontova/2019/03/16/united-nations-honors-che-guevarayet-again-n2543196?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiPpYaV8obhAhXgJTQIHaPCCiMQlO8DMAJ6BAgQEA0&usg=AOvVaw1HcT-6rFcvTa9Dh-6eKFTn&ampcf=1


Snowflake.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this is probably a racist question, but WTF is wrong with being white?
> 
> WOKE: CNN Has a Creepy Obsession With Beto O’Rourke’s “Whiteness”
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/15/cnn-obsessed-beto-orourke-white/


Snowflake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Snowflake.


Easy Frosty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Have you seen the Mexicans laughing at Trump? Their diplomats say he's the opposite of Teddy Roosevelt...he "speaks loudly and carries a small stick."


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Mar 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  What a deal!


He's just like my Huli Huli Boi! Talks a big argument, but carries a small mind. Read the backs of any good airport get-rich quick books lately huli?

Meanwhile, 100 cases of your favorite beer, just here for the taking... All you got to do is find that small stick and take a swing...


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> He's just like my Huli Huli Boi! Talks a big argument, but carries a small mind. Read the backs of any good airport get-rich quick books lately huli?
> 
> Meanwhile, 100 cases of your favorite beer, just here for the taking... All you got to do is find that small stick and take a swing...


That accounts for the Trump love here. Being all bark and no bite is how a loser like Iz runs his entire financial life...loud talk, tiny stick!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> That accounts for the Trump love here. Being all bark and no bite is how a loser like Iz runs his entire financial life...loud talk, tiny stick!


Arrogance is your #1 attribute...
Being a cowardice punk is #2.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Have you seen the Mexicans laughing at Trump? Their diplomats say he's the opposite of Teddy Roosevelt...he "speaks loudly and carries a small stick."


*Are these the " Diplomats " that take cartel money and funnel it to :*
*Speaker Nancy Pelosi*
*Sen Diane Feinstein*
*Cal AG Xavier Becerra*
*And various members of the....*
*The California " Latino " Legislative Caucus *

*California Politics is DIRTY to the core and YOU know it !*

*Most of the " Mexicans " ( as YOU like to call them ) *
*[ I call these people California Citizens ]*
*do not support the Democrats agenda....They support a Business friendly environment.*

*You continue to display " Messy " thinking processes and Identity Politics.*
*You foment division with each new post.....*


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Arrogance is your #1 attribute...
> Being a cowardice punk is #2.


I think you meant “cowardly,” dumbshit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you meant “cowardly,” dumbshit.


I meant what I said, you arrogant piece of shit.
Cowardice works just fine.
You lack bravery, you're a punk & pompous ass.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you meant “cowardly,” dumbshit.









*" Messy " Selfie....*


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " Selfie....*


Pretty much. But I use those crest whitening strips.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I meant what I said, you arrogant piece of shit.
> Cowardice works just fine.
> You lack bravery, you're a punk & pompous ass.


A Cowardice Punk. I wish I was a Bravery Giant. 
You should only have my courage, you stupid old twat.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Village Idiot Today?


That’s not funny


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2019)

Trump supporter of the day --

https://www.wistv.com/2019/03/16/trump-supporter-drives-build-wall-float-past-new-zealand-mourners-cleveland-city-hall/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Arrogance is your #1 attribute...
> Being a cowardice punk is #2.


Oh you poor victimized thing you! Bless your little heart.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day --
> 
> https://www.wistv.com/2019/03/16/trump-supporter-drives-build-wall-float-past-new-zealand-mourners-cleveland-city-hall/


Fake news. That’s a Democrat stirring up trouble.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Trump supporter of the day --
> 
> https://www.wistv.com/2019/03/16/trump-supporter-drives-build-wall-float-past-new-zealand-mourners-cleveland-city-hall/


That was a lot of time, money and effort just to be annoying.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a lot of time, money and effort just to be annoying.


When we racist conservatives can spend nothing here just to be annoying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Another one bites the dust.

NEW: Fusion GPS Internal Memo Blows Up (Another) Trump Dossier Claim
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/16/new-internal-fusion-gps-memo-blows-trump-dossier-claim/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

According To More Than Two Dozen Sources, FBI Withheld Exculpatory Evidence On FISA Court Application to Spy on Carter Page
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/16/according-two-dozen-sources-fbi-withheld-exculpatory-evidence-fisa-court-application-spy-carter-page/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

I wonder if her parents think there is an emergency at the border?

MS-13 members accused of stabbing 16-year-old 100 times, setting body on fire
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/us/ms-13-members-accused-of-stabbing-16-year-old-100-times-setting-body-on-fire.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi8m_P37ofhAhUPWK0KHYzXAM8Q0PADMAF6BAgBEAo&usg=AOvVaw2_Mf9BNgdqPJSlqsuM4lL7&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Bill Mahr just called you libs a bunch of pussies,
I concur.
Bill Maher To Dems Ducking Fox News Primary Debates: “Grow A Pair”
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://deadline.com/2019/03/bill-maher-democrats-fox-news-debate-controversy-real-time-video-1202576863/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8m_P37ofhAhUPWK0KHYzXAM8Q0PADMAZ6BAgBEB4&usg=AOvVaw3E_mz0HfM27jqDcZWpwvZk
'Fox & Friends' hosts credit Bill Maher for comments about Dems | TheHill
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://thehill.com/homenews/media/434395-fox-friends-hosts-credit-bill-maher-for-comments-about-dems?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi8m_P37ofhAhUPWK0KHYzXAM8Q0PADMAJ6BAgBEA4&usg=AOvVaw1Xs_dFWMsb2nlSYaaKCnfF&ampcf=1


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> According To More Than Two Dozen Sources, FBI Withheld Exculpatory Evidence On FISA Court Application to Spy on Carter Page
> https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/16/according-two-dozen-sources-fbi-withheld-exculpatory-evidence-fisa-court-application-spy-carter-page/


That is not a thing. The FBI does not have to show all possible evidence in getting a warrant.  They just have to show enough evidence to get approval.  An approval that is very difficult to get and goes through multiple stages. Maybe it is as simple as Carter Page openly saying he has influence inside the Kremlin and would not stop meeting with people the FBI warned him face to face were spies.  I don't know how much more spotlight someone wants to put on themselves than what he did.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if her parents think there is an emergency at the border?
> 
> MS-13 members accused of stabbing 16-year-old 100 times, setting body on fire
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/us/ms-13-members-accused-of-stabbing-16-year-old-100-times-setting-body-on-fire.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi8m_P37ofhAhUPWK0KHYzXAM8Q0PADMAF6BAgBEAo&usg=AOvVaw2_Mf9BNgdqPJSlqsuM4lL7&ampcf=1


Did the accused killers come across the border illegally?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

War hero my ass.
A lying fucking coward is more like it.
May he rot in hell.
_
Newly Unsealed Court Documents Reveal Who Shared The Russia Dossier With The FBI And Media
Beth Baumann |  @eb454 | March 16, 2019
 







Previously sealed court documents reveal how Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) and one of his associates, former State Department official David Kramer and McCain Institute fellow, shared the Democratic National Committee-funded Russia dossier with the FBI and various media outlets. McCain previously denied being BuzzFeed's source after the outlet published the dossier.


According to Fox News, "former senior counterintelligence FBI agent Bill Priestap confirmed that the FBI received a copy of the first 33 pages of the dossier in December 2016 from McCain."

In a 2017 court filing, Kramer confirmed that British spy Christopher Steele provided the dossier to him. Kramar then turned around and provided the dossier to reporters at McClatchy, NPR, The Washington Post, The Wall Street Journal, BuzzFeed and CNN’s Carl Bernstein, The Daily Caller reported. 
_


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> War hero my ass.
> A lying fucking coward is more like it.
> May he rot in hell.
> _
> Newly Unsealed Court Documents Reveal Who Shared The Russia Dossier With The FBI And Media ..._


Now just a damn minute.  I’m supposed to be the parody account of the seriously deranged wingnut reactionary Trump blow hard.  Then you fuck it all up with this beauty. Get your shit together.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Now just a damn minute.  I’m supposed to be the parody account of the seriously deranged wingnut reactionary Trump blow hard.  Then you fuck it all up with this beauty. Get your shit together.


Just shows you can't get anymore over the top than lil' joke, he is a disgusting sychophant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did the accused killers come across the border illegally?


Does it matter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows you can't get anymore over the top than lil' joke, he is a disgusting sychophant.


Sometimes the truth can be hard to take.
You are welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is not a thing. The FBI does not have to show all possible evidence in getting a warrant.  They just have to show enough evidence to get approval.  An approval that is very difficult to get and goes through multiple stages. Maybe it is as simple as Carter Page openly saying he has influence inside the Kremlin and would not stop meeting with people the FBI warned him face to face were spies.  I don't know how much more spotlight someone wants to put on themselves than what he did.


Verifiable


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Verifiable


Joe is really angry that the dossier is largely true. Makes his fearless leader look bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe is really angry that the dossier is largely true. Makes his fearless leader look bad.



__
_
Brilliant: Christopher Steele Admits He Used Random Internet Posters as Trump Dossier Sources

Posted at 7:00 pm on March 16, 2019 by Bonchie

 







I’m tired of using the one picture of Christopher Steele in existence, so enjoy this clown picture instead. It’s still relevant, as you’ll see.





It’s been a busy few days for Fusion GPS and by virtue Steele, the former British spy contracted to compile the Trump dossier. Hillary Clinton was, of course, the person funding all this. She’s escaped essentially all accountability due to our ever willing media.

Earlier today, I covered some of the fall out from documents released by a judge in a now dismissed defamation suit against Fusion GPS. There’s more though, as deposition transcripts of Steele’s testimony in that lawsuit have been released as well. It includes some rather interesting (or infuriating depending on your mood) revelations of just how much of a dumpster fire the dossier itself was.





The Washing Examiner gives us the details.

According to deposition transcripts released this week, Steele said last year he used a 2009 report he found on CNN’s iReport website and said he wasn’t aware that submissions to that site are posted by members of the public and are not checked for accuracy.

A web archive from July 29, 2009 shows that CNN described the site in this manner: “iReport.com is a user-generated site. That means the stories submitted by users are not edited, fact-checked, or screened before they post.”

You’d think a super-spy like Steele, who’ve I’ve been assured is just a virtuous defender of freedom, would understand the need to at least attempt to verify things he finds on the internet. Apparently not though, as he admits in the deposition that he didn’t even know iReport was essentially a message board.

During his deposition, Steele was pressed on the methods he used to verify allegations made about Webzilla, which was thought to be used by Russia to hack into Democratic emails.

When asked if he discovered “anything of relevance concerning Webzilla” during the verification process, Steele replied: “We did. It was an article I have got here which was posted on July 28, 2009, on something called CNN iReport.”

I love this part because in the timeline of the questioning, he doesn’t realize what’s happening at first. He thinks he’s responding by confirming that he got the article from a valid source. Then the lawyer drops the hammer on him.

“I do not have any particular knowledge of that,” Steele said when asked what was his understanding of how the iReport website worked.

When asked if he understood that content on the site was not generated by CNN reporters, he said, “I do not.” He was then asked: “Do you understand that they have no connection to any CNN reporters?” Steele replied, “I do not.”

He was pressed on this further: “Do you understand that CNN iReports are or were nothing more than any random individuals’ assertions on the Internet?” Steele replied: “No, I obviously presume that if it is on a CNN site that it may has some kind of CNN status. Albeit that it may be an independent person posting on the site.”
_


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe is really angry that the dossier is largely true. Makes his fearless leader look bad.


Look bad?  That puts it mild. The dossier proves Trump had whores piss on him in Moscow.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Look bad?  That puts it mild. The dossier proves Trump had whores piss on him in Moscow.


Oh, Joe doesn’t mind that part.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, Joe doesn’t mind that part.


That’s funny cuz it’s true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Look bad?  That puts it mild. The dossier proves Trump had whores piss on him in Moscow.


Just another thing he thinks they have in common, 'cept lil' joke saves the money by simply pissing on himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

This is the last thing Clinton wants.

Conservatives Defend Chelsea Clinton After Video Of Confrontation Goes Viral
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/16/chelsea-clinton-conservatives-new-zealand-nyu&ved=2ahUKEwimqaafmInhAhUJQ60KHcCnBlcQlO8DMAl6BAgHECk&usg=AOvVaw3k4xDiss58jm94WHR7-78B


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Watch the illegal immigrant 'conveyor belt' - in action
MARCH 17, 2019
In San Diego, 52 illegal border crossers ran through a hole in the U.S.'s junk border with Mexico, promptly to present themselves to the waiting U.S. ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/watching_the_illegal_immigrant_conveyor_belt__in_action.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

I wonder if kavanaugh would have received this pass?

Reuters Admits They Sat On Bombshell Beto O'Rourke Story For 2 Years
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44759/reuters-admits-they-sat-bombshell-beto-orourke-ryan-saavedra


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Pretty much all the terrorism in this country is white men with guns. 
Should we build a wall?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty much all the terrorism in this country is white men with guns.
> Should we build a wall?


Pretty much?
Take a stand Milk toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, Joe doesn’t mind that part.


That is the behavior of the left.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 17, 2019)

Huuuuuuli Boi!!!!!

Huuuuuuullllliiiiiiii Boiiiiiiiii! 

(To be said in the "suiiiii" voice from Deliverance...)

Where's my Huuuuuuulllllllliiiiiiiiiii Boiiiiiiiiii????!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

They are laughing at you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

This one really pisses you pinko commies off I would bet,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

It is fucking weird to post pictures of our President like he is your idol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is fucking weird to post pictures of our President like he is your idol.


He is not my idol, he was one of my last choices, but you people keep lying about him and bring us to support him.
You guys slobbering all over Obama and HRC, not that's fucking weird. Protecting felons, crazy.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not my idol, he was one of my last choices, but you people keep lying about him and bring us to support him.
> You guys slobbering all over Obama and HRC, not that's fucking weird. Protecting felons, crazy.


Careful there Sunshine. You’ve lifted at least one re-election slogan from the Trump campaign. 

“He’s one of my last choices - Trump 2020!”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not my idol, he was one of my last choices, but you people keep lying about him and bring us to support him.
> You guys slobbering all over Obama and HRC, not that's fucking weird. Protecting felons, crazy.


Go find the thread of endless photos of Obama. Never happened. 

As far as lies about.  Let’s try some truth.

He openly talked about sexually assaulting women.  Truth.

His National Security Advisor was a foreign agent and Trump even though worned still gave him the post.  Truth

His campaign manager gave a known member of the GRU confidential polling data.  Truth

The Russian government actively helped him get elected.  Truth

He lies on average more times per day than any previous elected official.  Truth

Wikileaks timed releases of stolen emails that the GRU gave them in a very coordinated manner.  Truth


There is some truth about your idol.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

I now know 4nos real name.  It's Amanda Walcott.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huuuuuuli Boi!!!!!
> 
> Huuuuuuullllliiiiiiii Boiiiiiiiii!
> 
> ...


Kinda mean that you’re shaming him for being backwards and dumb.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty much?
> Take a stand Milk toast.


Pretty much as in over 90%. Almost all the terrorism in this country is perpetrated by white men. I know you take all facts you don’t lie and call them fake to defend your views and trump’s views, so there’s another fact for you to deny, clown.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Kinda mean that you’re shaming him for being backwards and dumb.


Nobody could be that stupid and still be able to operate a keyboard.  He does it on purpose and deserves all the mockery he gets.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4223


Did you see where those fascist bitches are now threatening to sue major networks and newspapers and Bill Maher because they were called fascist bitches? Where’s my dimbshits to chicken out of another bet? Joe, Huli Boy, Multi? I say the fascist bitches lose. But I prefer lawsuits to their customary torch burning and mass shootings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Go find the thread of endless photos of Obama. Never happened.
> 
> As far as lies about.  Let’s try some truth.
> 
> ...


Where would all these trump people be if he lost to hillary?
Exactly.
Just sour grapes. 
It was so bad for you that you went into hiding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you see where those fascist bitches are now threatening to sue major networks and newspapers and Bill Maher because they were called fascist bitches? Where’s my dimbshits to chicken out of another bet? Joe, Huli Boy, Multi? I say the fascist bitches lose. But I prefer lawsuits to their customary torch burning and mass shootings.


How about if they settle out of court?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank God someone has the grapes to stand up against the threat that is Weekend Update!

I feel safer already.

Now, when are they going to Lock! Up! Killary!!!!!

I want to drink more liberal snowflake tears!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Operation Varsity Blues scam artist faked students’ race, ethnicities
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/17/operation-varsity-blues-scam-artist-faked-students-race-ethnicities/


----------



## Friesland (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not my idol, he was one of my last choices, but you people keep lying about him and bring us to support him.
> You guys slobbering all over Obama and HRC, not that's fucking weird. Protecting felons, crazy.


Racist Sterno Joe got in the wood polish again!

Lock! Her! Upppppppp!!!!!!!

There's a pink elephant in your box Joe!!!!! Run while you can!!!!!!!

Man, DTs must suck.

You seen my huli huli boi in those hallucinations?

How come you cluck cucks too chicken to take a simple bet? Mr. Pompadour gonna have a case of fine bubbly for his 2020 Christmas feast. Why you so chicken?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

*Twitter Mob Comes For Dean Cain Over Egg Attack Comments — He Fires Back In Exclusive Statement To The Daily Caller*
March 17th, 2019
_





Actor Dean Cain arrives at the 11th season finale of "American Idol" in Los Angeles, California, May 23, 2012. REUTERS/Jason Redmond

“Superman” actor Dean Cain made an offhand comment about what he would do if someone blindsided him with an egg attack, and the Twitter mob came for him.

It all began with the now-viral video of Australian Senator Fraser Anning that circulated on Saturday. Anning was attacked by a teen — who broke an egg over his head from behind — and he turned and slapped the boy.








While many cheered the boy on, citing Anning’s “Islamophobic” views and anti-immigration stance, Cain responded to the video by saying simply, “I would have knocked that kid cold.”




He was immediately attacked for “defending a Nazi” and for advocating violence against a child — but Cain was quick to explain that neither of those accusations were based in reality. *(RELATED: Dean Cain Fires Back At Critics Who Try To Smear Him As A ‘Homophobic Bigot’)*












_


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about if they settle out of court?


Well let’s see. Oreilly was obviously guilty of sexual harassment with all his payoffs totaling close to $30m. 
If cnn pays anything over $1m, that’s a win for the fascist bitches. Anything less, good guys won.
Hey who’s gonna watch tricky dick on cnn tonight ? It uses facts and records to she what he was like and he handled the investigation exactly like trump in so many ways. But you people are too ignorant to read history, ive noticed, so you won’t watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4222


Was that Racist Joe or lil' joke posting that? I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4228


What's with the equestrian outfit? Is she swatting the children with the crop? Shouldn't she be wearing the sexy librarian costume?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Catch and Release Goes Boom
DHS Releases 84.5K Border Crossers into USA — in Two Months!
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/dhs-releases-84-5k-border-crossers-illegal-aliens-u-s-two-months/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

POLLAK: ‘TRUMP IS RACIST’ IS LIKE THE ‘RUSSIA COLLUSION’ HOAX
https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/17/pollak-trump-is-racist-is-like-the-russia-collusion-hoax/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Kinda mean that you’re shaming him for being backwards and dumb.


It's like throwing eggs at the kids getting off the short bus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

I always crack up when those spam threads show up and someone looks at them, nono for one, lil' joke the other.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

*TLAIB: OMAR EASY TARGET BECAUSE SHE’S BLACK MUSLIM*
*https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/17/dem-rep-tlaib-ilhan-omar-is-an-easier-target-because-she-black-and-muslim/*


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> POLLAK: ‘TRUMP IS RACIST’ IS LIKE THE ‘RUSSIA COLLUSION’ HOAX
> https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/17/pollak-trump-is-racist-is-like-the-russia-collusion-hoax/


Very similar, exactly. You stitch together a series of facts and statements and you come to a conclusion. If you use phrases like “it’s a hoax” while people close to you are dropping like flies from their Russia relationships  and “good people on all sides” when referring to a white power march, then your idiot defenders deny reality.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Twitter Mob Comes For Dean Cain Over Egg Attack Comments — He Fires Back In Exclusive Statement To The Daily Caller*
> March 17th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


When you’re a has-been at 35 you try to find a niche. Being a right-wing nutbag gets him some attention. It’s like the has-been Kirk Cameron being a Jesus freak.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> POLLAK: ‘TRUMP IS RACIST’ IS LIKE THE ‘RUSSIA COLLUSION’ HOAX
> https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/17/pollak-trump-is-racist-is-like-the-russia-collusion-hoax/


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/donald-trump-racist-meme/


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/donald-trump-racist-meme/


Loser joe doesn't do facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> When you’re a has-been at 35 you try to find a niche. Being a right-wing nutbag gets him some attention. It’s like the has-been Kirk Cameron being a Jesus freak.


It was a nice smack to the punks head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/donald-trump-racist-meme/


Snopes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser joe doesn't do facts.


Either does Snopes, I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where would all these trump people be if he lost to hillary?
> Exactly.
> Just sour grapes.
> It was so bad for you that you went into hiding.


Not hiding.  Just bored with the politics here. Also, some folks got a little personal.  Not worth the effort.  I see you did not dispute any of that truth. If you are a crook or foreign agent, maybe it is better to stay in the shadows.  I think Pussy Grabber will wish he never won.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snopes?


No need for Snopes on that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not hiding.  Just bored with the politics here. Also, some folks got a little personal.  Not worth the effort.  I see you did not dispute any of that truth. If you are a crook or foreign agent, maybe it is better to stay in the shadows.  I think Pussy Grabber will wish he never won.


That's why Melania cried, she knew, eventually, his goose would be cooked . . . she is smarter than him, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Either does Snopes, I thought everyone knew that.


Right. Snopes puts out facts and then determines if something is true or false.
Joe hates facts...as I will paraphrase what he said yesterday when someone asked him if a particular ms-13 criminal that he discussed was here illegally...”what difference does it make.” He’s too stupid to care about facts. He cares about his feelings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Right. Snopes puts out facts and then determines if something is true or false.
> Joe hates facts...as I will paraphrase what he said yesterday when someone asked him if a particular ms-13 criminal that he discussed was here illegally...”what difference does it make.” He’s too stupid to care about facts. He cares about his feelings.


Do you care if they were here legally? I am sure someone in their family tree wasn't.
You know, the old amnesty or anchor baby syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Right. Snopes puts out facts and then determines if something is true or false.
> Joe hates facts...as I will paraphrase what he said yesterday when someone asked him if a particular ms-13 criminal that he discussed was here illegally...”what difference does it make.” He’s too stupid to care about facts. He cares about his feelings.


Too stupid?
Snopes on brink as founder accused of fraud and lying
Daily Mail › uk
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4730092/amp/Snopes-brink-founder-accused-fraud-lying.html&ved=2ahUKEwjDz-zLoIrhAhVQCKwKHVHdC6AQFjAHegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw0vEjIzINJOByzbcC7ild0-&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Can you people imagine if all this deep state turn out to be true?

A Little Trouble for Andrew Weissmann, Robert Mueller’s Top Henchman? GOP Lawmakers Turn To The DOJ For Answers

Posted at 1:00 pm on March 17, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 















Federal prosecutors Sam Buell, far left, and Andrew Weissmann, center, smile as they talk with reporters outside the Federal Courthouse after winning their case against Arthur Andersen in Houston Saturday, June 15, 2002. A jury on Saturday convicted Arthur Andersen of shredding Enron-related documents, dealing the company a huge blow and giving a first victory to prosecutors investigating Enron’s collapse. (AP Photo/David J. Phillip)

The most revealing information gleaned from the transcripts of DOJ official Bruce Ohr’s testimony before Congress last year was how clear he claimed to be about the origins of the Steele dossier. From his briefing to then-FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe and then-FBI lawyer Lisa Page on July 30, 2016 through his appearance before the joint House Judiciary and Oversight Committees, he said he has emphasized the questionable origins of the dossier. He has told all who have been briefed that the document was opposition research compiled by a man who harbored intense hatred for Trump and wanted “desperately” to prevent him from winning the election. He said that none of the allegations had been verified. He also made it clear that it was paid for by Hillary Clinton’s campaign and the DNC, which Clinton essentially controlled.





Andrew Weissman, often referred to as Mueller’s “pit-bull,” has been the lead investigator on the highly partisan special counsel team. He is known for doing “whatever it takes to win.” He recently announced he would be stepping down from both the special counsel and the DOJ.





Ohr briefed both Weissman and DOJ prosecutor Zainab Ahmad, who is also a member of Mueller’s team, in the summer of 2016, and “warned them that the anti-Trump dossier compiled by former British spy Christopher Steele was not properly vetted.”

Investigative Reporter Sara Carter reported that on March 1, 2019, Reps. Mark Meadows (R-NC) and  Jim Jordan (R-OH) sent a letter, which can be viewed here, to new Attorney General William Barr requesting documents and communications about “actions taken or not taken by Weissmann and Ahmad after they met with Ohr.” Meadows and Jordan also included “multiple detailed questions” regarding Weismann and Ahmad that they would like written answers to and requested a response by March 15th at 5pm.





The letter stated:

This development (that they were briefed and warned by Ohr) raises questions about the impartiality and independence of Weissmann and Ahmad as senior members of the Special Counsel investigation. We write to determine what steps both Weissmann and Ahmad took to apprise Special Counsel Robert S. Mueller III and the Justice Department of their contacts with Ohr and the substance of those meetings before their assignment to the Special Counsel’s office.

Under normal circumstances, concerns that Trump may have colluded with Russia to win the presidency, would have been investigated by the DOJ. But Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein chose instead to appoint a special counsel. He did so, he said, “to ensure impartiality and independence of those charged with the investigation.”

The federal rules governing the appointment of a special counsel are explicit. It states that:





The special counsel shall be a lawyer with a reputation for integrity and impartial decision making, and with appropriate experience to ensure both that the investigation will be conducted ably, expeditiously and thoroughly, and that investigative and prosecutorial decisions will be supported by an informed understanding of the criminal law and Department of Justice policies.

Ohr’s testimony indicated that Weissman and Ahmad had been made aware of the exact nature of the dossier. This raises the question of how having that knowledge affected their ability to serve on the special counsel team. Did they discuss it with Robert Mueller before he tapped them for the team?  Meadows and Jordan would like answers to the following questions.

_


_

Identify all actions taken by Weissmann and Ahmad, including disclosures, to apprise the Department or the Special Counsel’s Office of their role in the events Bruce Ohr testified to about supplying the FBI with information relating to the Trump campaign;

Explain all actions taken by Weissmann and Ahmad after learning Steele, Simpson, and Nellie Ohr were providing Bruce Ohr information for the purpose of relaying it to the FBI;

Provide all documents and communications referring or relating to disclosures made by Weissmann and Ahmad as part of their appointments to the Special Counsel’s Office;

Provide all documents and communications related to the process that the Department used to evaluate prosecutors’ and investigators’ independence to serve the Special Counsel’s Office
_


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh and I’m selling specially made MAGA hats.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

Obsession with the Steele dossier is the new Benghazi.  Forget that George was drunkenly bragging about Russia help, Carter was playing footsie with Russia’s Kremlin or that Jarod was asking for back channels and The whole Manafort thing.  It must be that Steele was some sort of deep state plant.  That way you can use the favorite return to real questions about Pussy Grabber.  But what about......


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too stupid?
> Snopes on brink as founder accused of fraud and lying
> Daily Mail › uk
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4730092/amp/Snopes-brink-founder-accused-fraud-lying.html&ved=2ahUKEwjDz-zLoIrhAhVQCKwKHVHdC6AQFjAHegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw0vEjIzINJOByzbcC7ild0-&ampcf=1


Nothing in there about whether its facts are facts...which they are. Go back and read about Trump’s history of racism.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4246 Oh and I’m selling specially made MAGA hats.


Tinfoil hat!


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you people imagine if all this deep state turn out to be true?
> 
> A Little Trouble for Andrew Weissmann, Robert Mueller’s Top Henchman? GOP Lawmakers Turn To The DOJ For Answers
> 
> Posted at 1:00 pm on March 17, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obsession with the Steele dossier is the new Benghazi.  Forget that George was drunkenly bragging about Russia help, Carter was playing footsie with Russia’s Kremlin or that Jarod was asking for back channels and The whole Manafort thing.  It must be that Steele was some sort of deep state plant.  That way you can use the favorite return to real questions about Pussy Grabber.  But what about......


Pussy grabber? You mean that old locker room talk?
Boys will be boys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Tinfoil hat!


How did you people let him get elected?


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you people imagine if all this deep state turn out to be true?
> 
> A Little Trouble for Andrew Weissmann, Robert Mueller’s Top Henchman? GOP Lawmakers Turn To The DOJ For Answers
> 
> ...



*DIRTY COP ROBERT MUELLER AND ROTTEN PROSECUTOR ANDREW WEISSMANN WILL*
*SOON BE GOING TO JAIL FOR WHAT THEY HAVE DONE !*

*THEY BOTH KNEW THAT THE STEELE DOSSIER WAS BOGUS AND THAT EACH OF THE*
*FISA APPLICATIONS WERE WITH OUT MERIT !!!!*

*THIS IS THE BIGGEST CRIME PERPETRATED ON THE AMERICAN PUBLIC YET !*

*OUR TAX DOLLARS PAID FOR THIS JOKE OF A " RUSSIAN COLLUSION " PREMISED*
*SPECIAL COUNSEL.....!*

*NOT ONE CONVICTION IS BASED ON " RUSSIAN COLLUSION "......NOT ONE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing in there about whether its facts are facts...which they are. Go back and read about Trump’s history of racism.


Fake News from a fake source.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obsession with the Steele dossier is the new Benghazi.  Forget that George was drunkenly bragging about Russia help, Carter was playing footsie with Russia’s Kremlin or that Jarod was asking for back channels and The whole Manafort thing.  It must be that Steele was some sort of deep state plant.  That way you can use the favorite return to real questions about Pussy Grabber.  But what about......


It's  Benghazi except with someone else running the DOJ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

The Trump Make America Great Again Hat! Red
https://www.google.com/shopping/product/2205658081654935575?q=maga+hat&client=ms-android-verizon&sa=X&biw=640&bih=279&tbs=cat:173,vw:g,init_ar:SgVKAwitAUoHsgQECLyoIA==,ss:44&prmd=sniv&prds=epd:9383779596099277424,paur:ClkAsKraX_y0x9oIkvFkhhfpm3Qy-nPKejcT5LYF3WMDjffLTlyp-sHIB3Poy_X6AZcAhvlr-Q2Q3awlFvMn6OtB-FHldjxOjoTsulsTTrXadZv0-dO8AzNSohIZAFPVH72tAxCXStLGiXgvCLYk_jU0EyvGQg,cdl:1,prmr:1,cs:1&ved=0ahUKEwiPveHavIrhAhUNPa0KHVZqBZUQgTYIzAU


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you people let him get elected?


Why is he your idol?


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *DIRTY COP ROBERT MUELLER AND ROTTEN PROSECUTOR ANDREW WEISSMANN WILL*
> *SOON BE GOING TO JAIL FOR WHAT THEY HAVE DONE !*
> 
> *THEY BOTH KNEW THAT THE STEELE DOSSIER WAS BOGUS AND THAT EACH OF THE*
> ...


Blow it out your ass, you stupid lying fuck.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News from a fake source.


Do you pretend to be this stupid, or are you really just a right-wing fascist liar?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussy grabber? You mean that old locker room talk?
> Boys will be boys.


The soon to happen depositions should help you understand.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Blow it out your ass, you stupid lying fuck.


Getting upset with NuNu is a waste of time and effort.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is he your idol?








*Why is he Yours ....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Blow it out your ass, you stupid lying fuck.


Why are you so emotional? Looks like you know what's going down.
You are not a stable person, but then again, no liberal Iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you pretend to be this stupid, or are you really just a right-wing fascist liar?


Your whole world iz falling apart right before your red eyes. 
I think you may just be starting to realize it.
The Kenyan isn't running interference any longer.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your whole world iz falling apart right before your red eyes.
> I think you may just be starting to realize it.
> The Kenyan isn't running interference any longer.


Looks like you chose "stupid".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussy grabber? You mean that old locker room talk?
> Boys will be boys.


Boys don't have hookers piss on them, deviants do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Getting upset with NuNu is a waste of time and effort.


Masochists like nono seek humiliation.


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your whole world iz falling apart right before your red eyes.
> I think you may just be starting to realize it.
> The Kenyan isn't running interference any longer.


Huh? Just watching facts unfold. Nothing falling apart. A lot of Trump cronies going to jail, Gates still cooperating, Mueller Report coming, ‘18 elections were huge. I think a combination of alcohol and redstate.com blurs your vision.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like you chose "stupid".


I just wanted you to be able to understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Just watching facts unfold. Nothing falling apart. A lot of Trump cronies going to jail, Gates still cooperating, Mueller Report coming, ‘18 elections were huge. I think a combination of alcohol and redstate.com blurs your vision.


Nice try, we got to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Trump Gives GM Ultimatum: Reopen Closed Lordstown, Ohio, Plant
’Stop Complaining and Get the Job Done’
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/trump-gives-gm-ultimatum-reopen-closed-lordstown-ohio-plant/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

MEDIA SILENCE SURROUNDS MUSLIM MASSACRE OF CHRISTIANS
https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/17/media-silence-surrounds-muslim-massacre-of-christians/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Lieberman the moderate?
Your party is out of control and you people better do some soul searching, not easy for you libs.

LIEBERMAN: BY NOT DENOUNCING ANTISEMITISM, PELOSI, DEMS MAKE ANTISEMITISM ACCEPTABLE
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/17/lieberman-by-not-denouncing-antisemitism-pelosi-and-dems-make-antisemitism-acceptable/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Trump Called Them Animals; Are They? MS-13 Stabs 16-Year-Old Over 100 Times, Burns the Body
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/03/17/jacson-pineda-chicas-jose-ordonoez-zometa-ms-13-murder-stabbing/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Stealing Thunder: Trump Reportedly Supports Making Mueller Report Public
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/03/17/stealing-thunder-trump-reportedly-supports-making-mueller-report-public/


----------



## Friesland (Mar 17, 2019)

Dean Caine woulda been the little wimp fasc who jumped in to grab the kid's feet after 5 other macho facists subdued him to make sure he wasn't carry more concealed huli huli spawn.

But what's up with Don the Con today? He go off his meds or what? That freak ain't right today. He's flipping out even for him. Wow.

Anybody seen my huli huli boi?

Did racist sterno Joe take my bet yet?

Is Killary in jail?

Night Paulie Stillinjailfor6.5years...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 17, 2019)

Now Rudi G is crapping himself on twitter too. Wonder what's going on... Rudi's prolly Irish whiskeyed up, but what's with Don the Con? Isn't this a golf day?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Now Rudi G is crapping himself on twitter too. Wonder what's going on... Rudi's prolly Irish whiskeyed up, but what's with Don the Con? Isn't this a golf day?


Rumor is t went to church for the first time in ages . . . seems he maybe trying to find God before the feds find him.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't know why libtards think there's something weird about an RNC official secretly paying for an abortion and to cover up an affair. Don't they know big donors always get a couple of free sin passes from God? Snowflakes.

https://www.propublica.org/article/federal-authorities-raided-trump-fundraisers-office-in-money-laundering-probe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I don't know why libtards think there's something weird about an RNC official secretly paying for an abortion and to cover up an affair. Don't they know big donors always get a couple of free sin passes from God? Snowflakes.
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/federal-authorities-raided-trump-fundraisers-office-in-money-laundering-probe


Libtards are immoral and hurting America’s moral fabric. Trump’s closest cronies are all in jail and this close friend and fundraiser also paid off a girl he had an affair with while he was married. 
Christians are for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I don't know why libtards think there's something weird about an RNC official secretly paying for an abortion and to cover up an affair. Don't they know big donors always get a couple of free sin passes from God? Snowflakes.
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/federal-authorities-raided-trump-fundraisers-office-in-money-laundering-probe


And?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 18, 2019)

For folks who can actually read, this is a fascinating and extensive breakdown of the possible/likely results (in terms of release/sharing of information) of the various (probably 5 at least) Mueller-initiated investigations. (Maybe someone can read it to Racist Sterno Joe?

Sure makes those '18 midterm results very important. Congress intelligence committees should be getting briefed regularly on many aspects of these investigations. Barr shouldn't be able to kill all the info from coming out... 

https://www.justsecurity.org/63275/why-its-a-mistake-to-be-a-waitin-the-mueller-report-and-why-you-should-instead-focus-on-two-other-reports/

Still wonder what set Don the freaky Con off this weekend. Think it was Broidy? Seems like it must be something bigger.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 18, 2019)

whatevs... Dude brings the cash, who cares what he gets up to...

https://www.thedailybeast.com/elliott-broidys-mistress-shera-bechard-says-he-demanded-she-get-abortion


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> For folks who can actually read, this is a fascinating and extensive breakdown of the possible/likely results (in terms of release/sharing of information) of the various (probably 5 at least) Mueller-initiated investigations. (Maybe someone can read it to Racist Sterno Joe?
> 
> Sure makes those '18 midterm results very important. Congress intelligence committees should be getting briefed regularly on many aspects of these investigations. Barr shouldn't be able to kill all the info from coming out...
> 
> ...


 I want to know what he has on Lindsy Graham that turned LG into such a simpering puppet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> whatevs... Dude brings the cash, who cares what he gets up to...
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/elliott-broidys-mistress-shera-bechard-says-he-demanded-she-get-abortion


The Daily Beast?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Libtards are immoral and hurting America’s moral fabric. Trump’s closest cronies are all in jail and this close friend and fundraiser also paid off a girl he had an affair with while he was married.
> Christians are for Trump.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> For folks who can actually read, this is a fascinating and extensive breakdown of the possible/likely results (in terms of release/sharing of information) of the various (probably 5 at least) Mueller-initiated investigations. (Maybe someone can read it to Racist Sterno Joe?
> 
> Sure makes those '18 midterm results very important. Congress intelligence committees should be getting briefed regularly on many aspects of these investigations. Barr shouldn't be able to kill all the info from coming out...
> 
> ...


You are Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I want to know what he has on Lindsy Graham that turned LG into such a simpering puppet.


You are the only puppet in here.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I want to know what he has on Lindsy Graham that turned LG into such a simpering puppet.


Nothing of course. He’s a lifelong bachelor and devout Christian. So the possibility of a Trump type fake news sex scandal is out of the question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Fox News
*Donna Brazile Signs as New Fox News Contributor*
 





_Source: AP Photo/Paul Sancya_


Former interim Democratic National Committee chair Donna Brazile just signed on as a Fox News contributor. In her new role, she'll be offering political analysis across both FNC and FOX Business Network’s daytime and primetime programming. Brazile is delighted for the new challenge, despite knowing she'll get some heat from her progressive friends.

"I'm delighted to be joining FOX News," Brazile said in a statement on Monday. "I know I'm going to get criticized from my friends in the progressive movement for being on FOX News. My response is that, if we've learned anything from the 2016 election, it is that we can't have a country where we don't talk to those who disagree with our political views. There's an audience on FOX News that doesn't hear enough from Democrats. We have to engage that audience and show Americans of every stripe what we stand for rather than retreat into our 'safe spaces' where we simply agree with each other. For there is no safety in self-limiting numbers. You can be darn sure that I'm still going to be me on FOX News. I'm going to do what I always do: and dish it out straight, exactly as I see it, with just as much New Orleans hot sauce as folks expect


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Attorney General Bill Barr: Trump's National Emergency is Perfectly Legal 
Katie Pavlich |


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Attorney General Bill Barr: Trump's National Emergency is Perfectly Legal
> Katie Pavlich |


Most likely but we will find out. Barr is not the person resposible to figure this out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

*Dems obsessed with political correctness, sensitivity...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Daily Beast?


Says the Blaze and Brietbart poster.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Says the Blaze and Brietbart poster.


Exactly.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

QUOTE="nononono, post: 254795, member: 187"

*DIRTY COP ROBERT MUELLER AND ROTTEN PROSECUTOR ANDREW WEISSMANN WILL*
*SOON BE GOING TO JAIL FOR WHAT THEY HAVE DONE !*

*THEY BOTH KNEW THAT THE STEELE DOSSIER WAS BOGUS AND THAT EACH OF THE*
*FISA APPLICATIONS WERE WITH OUT MERIT !!!!*

*THIS IS THE BIGGEST CRIME PERPETRATED ON THE AMERICAN PUBLIC YET !*

*OUR TAX DOLLARS PAID FOR THIS JOKE OF A " RUSSIAN COLLUSION " PREMISED*
*SPECIAL COUNSEL.....!*

*NOT ONE CONVICTION IS BASED ON " RUSSIAN COLLUSION "......NOT ONE !*

/QUOTE




messy said:


> Blow it out your ass, you stupid lying fuck.





Andy Dukes said:


> Getting upset with NuNu is a waste of time and effort.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Masochists like nono seek humiliation.



*The cascading affect of the TRUTH !*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I want to know what he has on Lindsy Graham that turned LG into such a simpering puppet.


Graham is a nut job and one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Graham is a nut job and one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen.


Are all your mirrors broken?


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Graham is a nut job and one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen.


True, but he used to be critical of t - so what changed?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Graham is a nut job and one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen.





espola said:


> True, but he used to be critical of t - so what changed?


Graham is a “nut job and one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen.”
——- Donald Trump


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Graham is a “nut job and one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen.”
> ——- Donald Trump


"I have come to like him" -- LG today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4255


And? Is that one of the child molesters?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

News March 18, 2019

Chris Enloe
* Family demands justice after illegal immigrant gets 14 months for hit-and-run that left man decapitated *

*'He had no business here in the first place'*

Image source: WTVD-TV screenshot


 Chris Enloe




The family of a North Carolina man who was struck and killed last September is demanding justice after the illegal immigrant convicted of the hit-and-run was given what the family says is a lenient sentence.

 The truth about Bitcoin and other crypto currencies Wall Street won’t tell you 
*What are the details?*
Neri Damian Cruz-Carmona, a 26-year-old illegal immigrant from Mexico, was arrested in Raleigh last September after police say he struck and killed 26-year-old Jamar Rashaun Beach, who was riding a motorcycle.

The impact of the collision was so violent that it decapitated Beach, police said. And it gets worse: Instead of stopping to alert authorities of the accident, Cruz-Carmona fled from the scene with Beach's mangled body in tow, according to WTVD-TV. Police believe Cruz-Carmona was intoxicated at the time of the accident.

Cruz-Carmona pled guilty Friday to felony hit-and-run causing serious death injury/death, the only charge prosecutors said they could bring in court. Law enforcement said they could not prove that Cruz-Carmona caused the accident or that he was driving while impaired.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Is that one of the child molesters?


No, that was at Episcopal National Cathedral.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I want to know what he has on Lindsy Graham that turned LG into such a simpering puppet.


He's a double spy working his way into the good graces of heir trumpf . . . he may have a bomb in his briefcase.

or he's gay and t found out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> No, that was at Episcopal National Cathedral.


I meant t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I meant t.


Sure you did, Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure you did, Dummy.


Talking to yourself again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh My: Support for Impeachment, Faith in Mueller Crater in New Poll, as Majority Agrees Trump 'Witch Hint' Victim
Guy Benson


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh My: Support for Impeachment, Faith in Mueller Crater in New Poll, as Majority Agrees Trump 'Witch Hint' Victim
> Guy Benson


Half is now a majority? Propaganda works on the unaware.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

"He spends his time obsessing about something he will never be, a great man, he will never be a great man."


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He spends his time obsessing about something he will never be, a great man, he will never be a great man."


He still has a shot at America's greatest traitor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh My: Support for Impeachment, Faith in Mueller Crater in New Poll, as Majority Agrees Trump 'Witch Hint' Victim
> Guy Benson


People aren't stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> He still has a shot at America's greatest traitor.


So he is going after McCains' title?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> He still has a shot at America's greatest traitor.


Infamy it is then.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People aren't stupid.


Hey t-swallower, ever read nono, lil' joke, dizzy, LE, multi or your own posts? You guys are flaming idiots . . . and it only took about 70,000 rubes like you to elect a certified lunatic.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People aren't stupid.


That's why they will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Only the best people . . .

https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/03/trump-xi-jinping-dictators/554810/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey t-swallower, ever read nono, lil' joke, dizzy, LE, multi or your own posts? You guys are flaming idiots . . . and it only took about 70,000 rubes like you to elect a certified lunatic.


It pays to know how the Presidential election works. Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 4259View attachment 4260View attachment 4261
> 
> Only the best people . . .
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/03/trump-xi-jinping-dictators/554810/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It pays to know how the Presidential election works. Dummy.


 . . . and get some outside help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and get some outside help.


Hillary is the one that hired the Russians to create the fake dossier and even fucked that up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


And? You'll need to explain what your deep rightwing fever swamp sources tell you to believe. I'm not one of the indoctrinated like you, so I don't respond to the stimuli in the way you have been trained to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary is the one that hired the Russians to create the fake dossier and even fucked that up.


The Free Beacon, funded in large part by the New York hedge fund billionaire Paul Singer, hired the firm, Fusion GPS, in 2015 to unearth damaging information about several Republican presidential candidates, including Mr. Trump. But The Free Beacon told the firm to stop doing research on Mr. Trump in May 2016, as Mr. Trump was clinching the Republican nomination.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/27/us/politics/trump-dossier-paul-singer.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

*Lobbying Case Against Democrat With Ties to Manafort Reaches Key StageLobbying Case Against Democrat With Ties to Manafort Reaches Key Stage*

Gregory B. Craig, the White House counsel under President Barack Obama, is under investigation for work he did on behalf of the president of Ukraine.CreditMark Wilson/Getty Images

Image

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gregory B. Craig, the White House counsel under President Barack Obama, is under investigation for work he did on behalf of the president of Ukraine.CreditCreditMark Wilson/Getty Images
By Kenneth P. Vogel and Katie Benner

WASHINGTON — A long-running federal investigation into a former White House counsel in the Obama administration is reaching a critical stage, presenting the Justice Department with a decision about whether to charge a prominent Democrat as part of a more aggressive crackdown on illegal foreign lobbying.

The case involving the lawyer, Gregory B. Craig, was transferred in January from federal prosecutors in New York to those in Washington. The previously undisclosed move was driven by Justice Department officials in Washington, and reflects an eagerness within the department to prosecute violations of lobbying laws after the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, focused on foreign influence in his investigations.

A decision about whether to prosecute Mr. Craig, who was White House counsel for President Barack Obama during his first year in office, is expected in the coming weeks, people familiar with the case said. The investigation centers on whether Mr. Craig should have disclosed work he did in 2012 — while he was a partner at Skadden, Arps, Slate, Meagher & Flom — on behalf of the Russia-aligned government of Viktor F. Yanukovych, then the president of Ukraine.

The work was steered to Mr. Craig by Paul Manafort, who was then a political consultant collecting millions of dollars from clients in former Soviet states. Mr. Manafort, who went on to become President Trump’s campaign chairman in 2016, was sentenced this month to seven and a half years in prison on charges brought by Mr. Mueller’s team related to obstruction of justice and violations of banking, tax and lobbying laws stemming from his work in Ukraine


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary is the one that hired the Russians to create the fake dossier and even fucked that up.


You did not even get that right.

1.  The original contract was from Republicans looking for dirt.
2. It was a working paper.  Not a full report.  Just notes and the HRC did pay to finish it.
3.  Hardly fake.  There are really good pieces of journalism that go into detail what has been disproven (nothing yet but the Cohen/ Prague thing and the golden showers sure are suspect) and what has been proven.  A bunch about how the Russians had decided to back Trump and were using active measures to do so was originally found in the Dossier.  And those things have been proven as facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You did not even get that right.
> 
> 1.  The original contract was from Republicans looking for dirt.
> 2. It was a working paper.  Not a full report.  Just notes and the HRC did pay to finish it.
> 3.  Hardly fake.  There are really good pieces of journalism that go into detail what has been disproven (nothing yet but the Cohen/ Prague thing and the golden showers sure are suspect) and what has been proven.  A bunch about how the Russians had decided to back Trump and were using active measures to do so was originally found in the Dossier.  And those things have been proven as facts.


Why on earth would they put both in the same dossier?


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You'll need to explain what your deep rightwing fever swamp sources tell you to believe. I'm not one of the indoctrinated like you, so I don't respond to the stimuli in the way you have been trained to.


*You speak ( Type ) with forked tongue ( Fingers )....!*

*You are the Worst !*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why on earth would they put both in the same dossier?


It was part of the information.  There was no editing.  That was not the job of Steele.  Also, remember, the Dossier had all that about Trump Moscow that everyone in Trump land called a lie.  until they had to admit it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was part of the information.  There was no editing.  That was not the job of Steele.  Also, remember, the Dossier had all that about Trump Moscow that everyone in Trump land called a lie.  until they had to admit it.


So that is where they got unverified?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

GRAPHIC: Terrorist Cartel Boss near Texas Border Dismembers 16…86

…Cartel Gunman Executes Patient in Tijuana Hospital


----------



## Friesland (Mar 18, 2019)

Mueller is certainly going to jail, right after Killary and O'Bummer.

You can bet your sweet bippy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Free Beacon, funded in large part by the New York hedge fund billionaire Paul Singer, hired the firm, Fusion GPS, in 2015 to unearth damaging information about several Republican presidential candidates, including Mr. Trump. But The Free Beacon told the firm to stop doing research on Mr. Trump in May 2016, as Mr. Trump was clinching the Republican nomination.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/27/us/politics/trump-dossier-paul-singer.html


The New York Times?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

But the poll question on which that headline rests is seriously flawed. The question reads as follows: “President Trump has called the Special Counsel’s investigation a ‘witch hunt’ and said he’s been subjected to more investigations than previous presidents because of politics. Do you agree?”

It’s true that 50.3 percent of the poll’s 1,000 respondents said “yes” to that question. But that doesn’t necessarily mean they believe the Mueller investigation is a “witch hunt.” The prompt packs two different questions into one — a poor strategy for a poll question. Respondents simply may have meant to agree that Trump has been “subjected to more investigations than previous presidents because of politics” — a controversial but defensible position — without intending to go further and indicate they think Trump is the victim of a “witch hunt.”

https://www.vox.com/2019/3/18/18271441/trump-tweet-usa-today-suffolk-poll-mueller-witch-hunt


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was part of the information.  There was no editing.  That was not the job of Steele.  *Also, remember, the Dossier had all that about Trump Moscow *that everyone in Trump land called a lie.  until they had to admit it.









*Andy ....Andy .....Andy..... You just don't research do you.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Andy ....Andy .....Andy..... You just don't research do you.....*


Ok scumbag, what did he get wrong?


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok scumbag, what did he get wrong?










*Once again ...you prove me right.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

*Donald Trump Reups Effort to Eliminate PBS, NPR Federal Funding*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was part of the information.  There was no editing.  That was not the job of Steele.  Also, remember, the Dossier had all that about Trump Moscow that everyone in Trump land called a lie.  until they had to admit it.


Look. The Steele memos have 6 major events covered in various sections of the collective memos. All six are true. Verified by numerous sourcing. 

The only event of any questionable validity is Cohen meeting in Prague. He denied it. But he’s a liar.  So that too is true.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Look. The Steele memos have 6 major events covered in various sections of the collective memos. All six are true. Verified by numerous sourcing.
> 
> The only event of any questionable validity is Cohen meeting in Prague. He denied it. But he’s a liar.  So that too is true.



*All six " accusations " ( Lies ) are supported by circle journalism/FBI statements-articles based on *
*FBI/journalism statements.....COMPLETE FABRICATIONS !*

*It's Ok Bob .....you can " Believe " the world is flat.*


*Numerous sourcing = Circle journalism/FBI-FBI/journalism Circle*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Look. The Steele memos have 6 major events covered in various sections of the collective memos. All six are true. Verified by numerous sourcing.
> 
> The only event of any questionable validity is Cohen meeting in Prague. He denied it. But he’s a liar.  So that too is true.


I stand corrected. There are 7 major events in the verified dossier.

I lumped Trump getting a golden shower along with Trump engaged in perverted sex acts on tape as one. They each stand on their own. 

My bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> That's why they will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


"Most" people.
You get a pass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I stand corrected. There are 7 major events in the verified dossier.
> 
> I lumped Trump getting a golden shower along with Trump engaged in perverted sex acts on tape as one. They each stand on their own.
> 
> My bad.


You people still in the pee barrel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary is the one that hired the Russians to create the fake dossier and even fucked that up.


This post is useful.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post is useful.


Just as a brown banana peel is useful in a compost pile. Yes, it’s useful.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just as a brown banana peel is useful in a compost pile. Yes, it’s useful.


Well, you need to have the sense to use it. (in both cases)


----------



## Friesland (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post is useful.


It is mostly likely the straw that will land her IN THE SLAMMER!!!!

Killary is going down!
O'Bummer is next!!
Then Mueller will be Locked! Up!!!! Along with Adam Schiff and George Soros!!!!!!!

I, for one, can't wait. Any day now...  Oh the party we will have.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It is mostly likely the straw that will land her IN THE SLAMMER!!!!
> 
> Killary is going down!
> O'Bummer is next!!
> ...


This a little pie in the sky.
Those people aren't subject to the same "laws" or "ethics" you people are.
You're smart enough to know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I stand corrected. There are 7 major events in the verified dossier.
> 
> I lumped Trump getting a golden shower along with Trump engaged in perverted sex acts on tape as one. They each stand on their own.
> 
> My bad.


Fake news


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People aren't stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

So, Chelsea Clinton is at a memorial for the 49 murdered Muslims and 2 of the towel heads berate her for dismissing Omar's antisemitism language and clinton apologizes, then Beto tells a joke about his wife and then has to apologize for being sexist and then apologizes for his white privilege for good measure.

Crazy Fucks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, Chelsea Clinton is at a memorial for the 49 murdered Muslims and 2 of the towel heads berate her for dismissing Omar's antisemitism language and clinton apologizes, then Beto tells a joke about his wife and then has to apologize for being sexist and then apologizes for his white privilege for good measure.
> 
> Crazy Fucks.


This post is useful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post is useful.


Sometimes it pays to spell it out in plain English so these elitists can understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> He's just like my Huli Huli Boi! Talks a big argument, but carries a small mind. Read the backs of any good airport get-rich quick books lately huli?
> 
> Meanwhile, 100 cases of your favorite beer, just here for the taking... All you got to do is find that small stick and take a swing...


You chickens couldnʻt do simple division why would I expect you to pay off your bet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty much all the terrorism in this country is white men with guns.
> Should we build a wall?


Right on the border.  And Mexico will pay.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4232


I didnʻt know your Mom golfs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You chickens couldnʻt do simple division why would I expect you to pay off your bet.


Chicken, bawk bawk!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4230


Fries U! What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Chicken, bawk bawk!


Fries U Reject!


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Devin Nunes sure was clever.  Just by suing Twitter because of a couple of parody accounts that made fun of him, no one is laughing at him anymore!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Devin Nunes sure was clever.  Just by suing Twitter because of a couple of parody accounts that made fun of him, no one is laughing at him anymore!


Theyʻre still laughing at both of you.


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Free Beacon, funded in large part by the New York hedge fund billionaire Paul Singer, hired the firm, Fusion GPS, in 2015 to unearth damaging information about several Republican presidential candidates, including Mr. Trump. But The Free Beacon told the firm to stop doing research on Mr. Trump in May 2016, as Mr. Trump was clinching the Republican nomination.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/27/us/politics/trump-dossier-paul-singer.html


Correct. The Free Beacon hired GPS Fusion first to do some research on Trump, before the Clinton campaign hired them. 
Solid company, people who matter acknowledge the veracity of most of that dossier. It holds up.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Devin Nunes sure was clever.  Just by suing Twitter because of a couple of parody accounts that made fun of him, no one is laughing at him anymore!


Devin's Mom told me that she actually named him "Kevin", but he was never able to pronounce that, so what are you going to do?

His cow complained that Devin always pulls on only one of her teats when milking her.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Eisenhower was a socialist.  Who knew?

https://www.commondreams.org/views/2019/03/13/bring-back-eisenhower-socialism?fbclid=IwAR2SneQE-LUEBTSEa-wga8h7ZCeW_5GD-Vg01p_MJdCARi1Ipf8S8cSbEsM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh, So This Is Why The FBI Couldn't View The Clinton Foundation Emails On Hillary's Unauthorized Server
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/03/18/more-collusion-clinton-campdoj-deal-prevented-fbi-from-viewing-foundation-emails-on-her-unsecured-and-unauthorized-server-n2543144?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj4_7PXiY7hAhWP_YMKHf2hDKEQlO8DMAV6BAgOEBk&usg=AOvVaw03bNWNJCfRQt5SZPUwRsFN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Trump Tweets Tucker Carlson Clip Explaining How ‘Russia Hoax Began’
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/18/trump-tucker-carlson-clip-russia-hoax&ved=2ahUKEwjwn9aKio7hAhVJ54MKHYwDDcoQlO8DMAF6BAgGEAk&usg=AOvVaw1YidzqFEdAkYEcsjysVO3i&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Brazil President’s U.S. Visit Kicks Off With Steve Bannon-Sponsored Paranoia Fest
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c8fb5a1e4b0d50544fe2318/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjPqpO8lY7hAhWO2YMKHQKICTQQlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw2Iy37R3Xjvn6CzERskQ_wx&ampcf=1


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, So This Is Why The FBI Couldn't View The Clinton Foundation Emails On Hillary's Unauthorized Server
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/03/18/more-collusion-clinton-campdoj-deal-prevented-fbi-from-viewing-foundation-emails-on-her-unsecured-and-unauthorized-server-n2543144?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj4_7PXiY7hAhWP_YMKHf2hDKEQlO8DMAV6BAgOEBk&usg=AOvVaw03bNWNJCfRQt5SZPUwRsFN


What would have been the reason to look at those emails?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What would have been the reason to look at those emails?


Why not?
Wasn't she the one that was keeping/sending classified information on an unsecured server?
Wasn't she the one that destroyed her phones and computers?
Wasn't she the one taking bribes thru the Clinton foundation?


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Eisenhower was a socialist.  Who knew?
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/2019/03/13/bring-back-eisenhower-socialism?fbclid=IwAR2SneQE-LUEBTSEa-wga8h7ZCeW_5GD-Vg01p_MJdCARi1Ipf8S8cSbEsM


The idiots don't know when America was great because they don't read history. But Ricky makes good climate graphs and Joe is a fine Christian who hates blacks, Mexicans and women!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not?
> Wasn't she the one that was keeping/sending classified information on an unsecured server?
> Wasn't she the one that destroyed her phones and computers?
> Wasn't she the one taking bribes thru the Clinton foundation?


It had nothing to do with her State Department emails. It would be illegal for some law enforcement group to get a warrant for your emails and then used that to look at your companies emails from a different user name.

Same same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> The idiots don't know when America was great because they don't read history. But Ricky makes good climate graphs and Joe is a fine Christian who hates blacks, Mexicans and women!


Why would you say something stupid like that?
MAP is my friend.
I employ 14 Mexicans.

I love women.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You chickens couldnʻt do simple division why would I expect you to pay off your bet.


You take my bet yet, huli huli boi?

Or you still trying to find your house on your banks asset sheet?

Cluck go the cucks as they ducks the chicken crap they pass off a knowledge...

Step up and take the bet, huli huli boi. Free booze. You can't lose...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 19, 2019)

Sounds like Rod R is sticking around so he can Lock! Up! Killary!!!

It's gonna be so LIT!


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Devin's cow asked today what Devin is doing with his other hand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

CNN Abruptly Ends Interview With Muslim Doctor After She Makes This Statement About Trump, GOP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*Schultz to be featured in FOXNEWS town hall... *


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

In Trump's America, my black friend goes to South Padre Island, TX yesterday for some business and looks up at the hotel he's checking into during spring break.
There, on the 7th floor,  is an American flag out of a window, and next to it is a confederate flag.
Country full of backwards idiots...even the young ones. This is why we are failing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> In Trump's America, my black friend goes to South Padre Island, TX yesterday for some business and looks up at the hotel he's checking into during spring break.
> There, on the 7th floor,  is an American flag out of a window, and next to it is a confederate flag.
> Country full of backwards idiots...even the young ones. This is why we are failing.


Yes, tell us all about the party of the KKK, FDR and locking the japs up in America.
What does the race of your friend have to do with it?
You are one racist elitist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*HAPPY ENDING: Prosecutors Offer to Drop Charges Against PATRIOTS Owner Bob Kraft...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*Breitbart News’ Joel Pollak: The Definitive Takedown of the Charlottesville ‘Very Fine People’ Hoax

Media Ignore Trump Denouncing Neo-Nazis, KKK as ‘repugnant and contrary to the American ideal’*

Joel Pollak dismantled the lie that Donald Trump described white supremacists and neo-Nazis in Charlottesville, VA, as “very fine people.”

521


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*5-4*


SUPREME VICTORY
*SCOTUS backs Trump, makes it easier for feds to deport illegal immigrants released from prison*
*
In the case before the justices, a group of mostly green card holders argued that unless immigrants were picked up immediately after finishing their prison sentence, they should get a hearing to argue for their release while deportation proceedings go forward. But in the 5-4 decision on Tuesday, the Supreme Court ruled against them, deciding that federal immigration officials can detain undocumented immigrants at any time after their release from local or state custody. The court also ruled the government maintains broad discretion to decide who would represent a danger to the community in deciding who to release or detain*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*SPLC hires Michelle Obama’s former Chief of Staff to investigate workplace environment*
John Sexton Mar 19, 2019 3:01 PM
Top Pick





“Allegations of harassment and racism within the SPLC’s offices aren’t new…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Illustration: Damon Dahlen/HuffPost; Photos: Getty/Reuters/AP
THE HOT NEW THING IN THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY: WHITE MEN 

The Idea That Beto O’Rourke Is Disadvantaged By Being A White Man Is Wrong


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tell us all about the party of the KKK, FDR and locking the japs up in America.
> What does the race of your friend have to do with it?
> You are one racist elitist.


I knew you’d defend the Confederate flag and insult the black person who was offended. You must feel really shitty about your lot in life.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tell us all about the party of the KKK, FDR and locking the japs up in America.
> What does the race of your friend have to do with it?
> You are one racist elitist.


The Democrats kicked out the last vestiges of the KKK in the 70's.  When are the Republicans going to do the same?


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The Democrats kicked out the last vestiges of the KKK in the 70's.  When are the Republicans going to do the same?


It’s awesome that Joe gets so embarrassed and feels so shitty about the fact that kids in this country, during this presidency, fly Confederate flags in the face of African-Americans, that he has to go on the attack to make himself feel better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I knew you’d defend the Confederate flag and insult the black person who was offended. You must feel really shitty about your lot in life.


Where did I insult anyone and where did I defend any flag?
Now he was offended?
Why didn't you say so in the first place, that changes everything.
The only thing I feel shitty about is any person that has to listen to your bull shit.
You Big Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The Democrats kicked out the last vestiges of the KKK in the 70's.  When are the Republicans going to do the same?


70's?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s awesome that Joe gets so embarrassed and feels so shitty about the fact that kids in this country, during this presidency, fly Confederate flags in the face of African-Americans, that he has to go on the attack to make himself feel better.


Why would I be embarrassed if I am the racist you say I am?
I will tell you why, you are a fucking liar that knows better and still says it.
All to promote racism and division  in the USA, congratulations.


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would I be embarrassed if I am the racist you say I am?
> I will tell you why, you are a fucking liar that knows better and still says it.
> All to promote racism and division  in the USA, congratulations.


Nope.  I pointed out that my BLACK friend was so offended by the Confederate flag flying from a Texas spring break hotel and you went on the attack. So I pointed out what that says about YOU.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just as a brown banana peel is useful in a compost pile. Yes, it’s useful.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Breitbart News’ Joel Pollak: The Definitive Takedown of the Charlottesville ‘Very Fine People’ Hoax*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/radio/2019/03/19/breitbart-news-pollak-definitive-takedown-of-the-charlottesville-very-fine-people-hoax/*
> *Media Ignore Trump Denouncing Neo-Nazis, KKK as ‘repugnant and contrary to the American ideal’*
> 
> ...



*The TRUTH has been out there since Charlottesville.....*
*The Democrats are scared shitless to acknowledge it !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope.  I pointed out that my BLACK friend was so offended by the Confederate flag flying from a Texas spring break hotel and you went on the attack. So I pointed out what that says about YOU.



*" Your ( Black ) friend "......*

*Ain't that a Classic !*


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Breitbart News’ Joel Pollak: The Definitive Takedown of the Charlottesville ‘Very Fine People’ Hoax*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/radio/2019/03/19/breitbart-news-pollak-definitive-takedown-of-the-charlottesville-very-fine-people-hoax/*
> *Media Ignore Trump Denouncing Neo-Nazis, KKK as ‘repugnant and contrary to the American ideal’*
> 
> ...


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q="fine+people+on+both+sides"+video&view=detail&mid=EFF4A97E1C3E762909D7EFF4A97E1C3E762909D7&FORM=VIRE

Hey stupid. Why would you call it a "lie" that Donald Trump referred to them as "very fine people."  Watch at 1:00 of the above.
I'm sure you say that the Nazis had some "very fine people," don't you. Then do you lie about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope.  I pointed out that my BLACK friend was so offended by the Confederate flag flying from a Texas spring break hotel and you went on the attack. So I pointed out what that says about YOU.


You are a liar, but we already have that figured out.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 19, 2019)

I just heard a great old song, and it's like it was written for our Brudda!

Even the recording artist is perfect: Sam the Sham.

Got somebody ready to pull the wool with you...
Huli Huli
Huli Huli
Huli Huli

Did Huli Huli take my bet yet?

Sam the Sham... key.


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a liar, but we already have that figured out.





Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a liar, but we already have that figured out.


Were you in favor of the Confederate flag flying from the college kids’ hotel room so my BLACK friend could see it? You were. Admit it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Were you in favor of the Confederate flag flying from the college kids’ hotel room so my BLACK friend could see it? You were. Admit it.


Why on Earth would I be in favor of that?
Don't be an idiot.


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why on Earth would I be in favor of that?
> Don't be an idiot.


A lot of people who talk like you would defend it as “heritage, not hate” and argue that it’s a first amendment thing.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q="fine+people+on+both+sides"+video&view=detail&mid=EFF4A97E1C3E762909D7EFF4A97E1C3E762909D7&FORM=VIRE
> 
> Hey stupid. Why would you call it a "lie" that Donald Trump referred to them as "very fine people."  Watch at 1:00 of the above.
> I'm sure you say that the Nazis had some "very fine people," don't you. Then do you lie about it?


*There were some very fine people, they just weren't below.....*

*Gov of Virginia = Democrat*
*Mayor of Charlottesville = Democrat*
*Vice Mayor of Charlottesville = Democrat*
*Organizer of the Rally = Democrat*
*Nazi = Democrat*
*KKK = Democrat*
*ANTIFA = Democrat*
*BLM = Democrat*

*There's more to the list....You're welcome......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> A lot of people who talk like you would defend it as “heritage, not hate” and argue that it’s a first amendment thing.


*Today's Tuesday......Homework is due.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> A lot of people who talk like you would defend it as “heritage, not hate” and argue that it’s a first amendment thing.


I can't speak for the Confederacy, but free speech if more important than your friends feelings.
Just think what will happen if this gets out of hand? First it's a flag, then it's statues and then something as petty as a red hat that has a positive message for our country.
See how that works?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 19, 2019)

Hold on to your champagne glasses...


FedEx reported declining international revenue as a result of unfavorable exchange rates and the negative effects of trade battles.
“Slowing international macroeconomic conditions and weaker global trade growth trends continue, as seen in the year-over-year decline in our FedEx Express international revenue,” says Alan B. Graf, Jr., FedEx Corp. executive vice president and chief financial officer.
FedEx reported weaker-than-expected third-quarter earnings and revenue after the closing bell on Tuesday, and cut full-year guidance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

t knows what's coming, he knows what he's done, he knows he's going down.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Devin Nunes sure was clever.  Just by suing Twitter because of a couple of parody accounts that made fun of him, no one is laughing at him anymore!


But wait - there's a new one mocking Kevin - I mean Devin -

https://twitter.com/devinnunesskin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

KOPPEL: ESTABLISHMENT PRESS ‘OUT TO GET’ TRUMP
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/19/koppel-establishment-press-out-to-get-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Islamophilia: A Neurotic Reaction Against Truth
JACK WISDOM
“Islamophiles” have been using the term Islamophobia to slander those who want to defend our culture from the false, non-Christian religion of Islam.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/islamophilia_a_neurotic_reaction_against_truth.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Victim Politics: The Game of Loser Takes All
STEVE APFEL
When life is good, there are people who seek out others to make it worse, to level inequalities. It is hard to get the mind around this, but they do.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/victim_politics_the_game_of_loser_takes_all_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Hate Trump's Love
VERONIKA KYRYLENKO
As long as Trump keeps working for the good of America, the Left will oppose and smear him by whatever means necessary.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/hate_trumps_love.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Cindy McCain shows the message she recieved from a t-swallowed cursing John McCain and their daughter. Strange how the words\phrasing is identical to that which we read in here . . . marching and talking in lockstep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cindy McCain shows the message she recieved from a t-swallowed cursing John McCain and their daughter. Strange how the words\phrasing is identical to that which we read in here . . . marching and talking in lockstep.


Strange.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

WATCH: CNN's Jim Acosta Loses It After Not Getting Called On At News Conference
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44861/watch-cnns-jim-acosta-loses-it-after-not-getting-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

Country happiness index sees US drop another spot.  Those social democratic countries in Northern Europe keep all the top spots.  Why are those citizens so happy?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KOPPEL: ESTABLISHMENT PRESS ‘OUT TO GET’ TRUMP
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/19/koppel-establishment-press-out-to-get-trump/


Exactly what they said in '73 and '74 about Nixon! Or don't you read things that far back?

Hey, did you read about Cohen getting paid $500K from the Russian oligarch who's under sanctions for  election tampering?

Those Trumpies knew how to play with Ivan, didn't they???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Exactly what they said in '73 and '74 about Nixon! Or don't you read things that far back?
> 
> Hey, did you read about Cohen getting paid $500K from the Russian oligarch who's under sanctions for  election tampering?
> 
> Those Trumpies knew how to play with Ivan, didn't they???


Then you have nothing to be so angry about.
Trump should be gone inside a year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Lets see, from a quick look at the morning news feed it appears Nines is still trying to deep-throat that clock t-swallowers love the taste of so much as the world laughs, t doesn't understand why the overwhelming majority of people on social media hate him and it appears t is trying to be a home wrecker in a different way than in the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Mueller Asks For More Time To Hand Over Manafort Records In Cryptic Court Filing*
The special counsel’s office said it was facing the “press of other work” and needed more time to comply with the request.
 
By Nick Visser




Prosecutors in special counsel Robert Mueller’s office have asked a judge for more time to respond to a request for records related to their investigation of former Donald Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort, saying they’re too busy with “other work” right now.

“The government respectfully requests an extension of time — through and including April 1, 2019 — to respond to the motion,” Deputy Solicitor General Michael Dreeben, a member of Mueller’s team, wrote in the filing. “The counsel responsible for preparing the response face the press of other work and require additional time to consult within the government.”

The filing relates to a March 7 request filed by The Washington Post asking that U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson unseal a bevy of records related to Manafort’s trial. Many have been sealed or heavily redacted, but the Post argued the documents were of a “profound public interest.”

“The investigation, which concerns the integrity of this country’s elections, goes to the core of the interests protected by the First Amendment,” the newspaper said in its motion.

A response was due on March 21.

It’s unclear what “work” the special counsel might be chipping away at, and Mueller has been notoriously tight-lipped about the investigation until the moment a subpoena or indictment drops. But his office has reportedly been nearing the conclusion of its investigation, begun in May 2017, into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election. 

Manafort was sentenced to a total of more than seven years in prison in two criminal trials that saw the longtime lobbyist convicted of mortgage fraud and conspiracy, among other charges. He faced far more time in prison for his crimes, but one of the judges said that federal sentencing guidelines of 19 to 24 years would be “excessive.”

Mueller’s report has ensnared several major players in the Trump orbit, including the president’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen and longtime Republican strategist Roger Stone.

The U.S. House voted unanimously last week to make the findings of Mueller’s report public, although the resolution was largely symbolic. Attorney General William Barr is the ultimate decision-maker on such matters, and he has publicly suggested that he thinks the full document should be kept confidential.

Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) blocked the House resolution when it reached the Senate last week


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Mueller Asks For More Time To Hand Over Manafort Records In Cryptic Court Filing*
> The special counsel’s office said it was facing the “press of other work” and needed more time to comply with the request.
> 
> By Nick Visser
> ...


Why would such a remarkable guy with such a sterling reputation be spending so much time on this witch hunt? I know he’s got a couple Obama and Clinton attorneys in the crosshairs too. 
This will be interesting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would such a remarkable guy with such a sterling reputation be spending so much time on this witch hunt? I know he’s got a couple Obama and Clinton attorneys in the crosshairs too.
> This will be interesting.


Why would he be stalling?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would he be stalling?


Doesn’t sound like he’s stalling. Sounds like he’s working. Every day new stuff. Today he nailed Greg Craig a lawyer in the Obama administration for lobbying for Ukrainians without registering as a foreign agent. He’s busy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn’t sound like he’s stalling. Sounds like he’s working. Every day new stuff. Today he nailed Greg Craig a lawyer in the Obama administration for lobbying for Ukrainians without registering as a foreign agent. He’s busy.


20 plus attorneys and who knows how many staffers and they can't print out some paperwork.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 20 plus attorneys and who knows how many staffers and they can't print out some paperwork.


Well they have you looking over their shoulder and judging them, so that should make them more diligent. 
How long was the Benghazi investigation?
How about blowjobgate?
Oops I forgot, your sense of history goes back about 5 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn’t sound like he’s stalling. Sounds like he’s working. Every day new stuff. Today he nailed Greg Craig a lawyer in the Obama administration for lobbying for Ukrainians without registering as a foreign agent. He’s busy.


That was before the Mueller witch hunt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*More Than 400 Illegal Immigrants Apprehended Within 5 Minutes By Border Agents In Texas *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

NADLER MEETS ‘RESISTANCE’
*Key Dem’s massive probe of Trump hits snag as agencies, individuals ignore document requests*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Spineless, Sanctimonious, and Self-serving Mitt Romney Doesn’t Understand Why Trump Would Disparage a Man as Exemplary as His Friend John McCain*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

POLITICS 
03/19/2019 04:45 pm ET  *Updated 20 hours ago *
*Top Interior Press Secretary Spouted Islamophobia, Climate Denial In 2017 Podcast*
*
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/faith-vander-voort-interior-2017-podcast-islamophobia_n_5c9100c6e4b04ed2c1af0760*
In an interview, Faith Vander Voort argued that

attacks by radical self-proclaimed Muslim groups pose a bigger threat to society than climate change does.
By Chris D’Angelo and Rowaida Abdelaziz  

Faith Vander Voort, the newly promoted top spokeswoman at the Interior Department, voiced support for more surveillance of Muslim communities and argued that attacks by radical self-proclaimed Muslim groups pose a far bigger threat to society than climate change during a 2017 interview full of Islamophobic and anti-immigrant rhetoric.

The comments were made during a June 8, 2017, episode of “The Word,” a podcast of the now-defunct right-wing news outlet The Daily Nerv. Vander Voort co-founded The Daily Nerv in early 2017, about a year before she joined the Trump administration, and briefly co-produced and co-hosted the podcast, according to her resume on Interior’s website.

During the episode in question, Vander Voort says she does not believe it is a violation of individual civil liberties for intelligence agencies to monitor phones and internet activities ― at least when it comes to surveillance of Muslim communities.

“I think that terrorists attacking us are the real infringement on our freedom,” she said. “Our freedom comes from our safety and ability to follow our dreams and live a happy and free life here in the United States. It doesn’t come from us being able to send whatever we want without anyone looking.”

The episode aired a few days after the deadly London Bridge attack ― a tragedy that President Donald Trump used to promote his Muslim travel ban. It is chock full of the very anti-Muslim rhetoric that has emboldened extremists around the globe, and that is all but indistinguishable from white nationalist talking points.

HuffPost was alerted to the podcast last week, hours before a gunman opened fire at two mosques in New Zealand, killing at least 50 people. The suspect left behind an anti-immigrant, anti-Muslim manifesto in which he cited American white supremacy as an inspiration and called Trump “a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose.”



The left is so upset because they genuinely believe that climate change ― quote unquote, ‘climate change’ ― is the biggest threat to our society. ... Look in Manchester, look in London. That is the biggest threat to our society.Faith Vander Voort
Vander Voort has a history of Islamophobic comments. In a 2015 blog post that has since been deleted, she argued that a Muslim “could never serve” as president “because their own religion strictly prohibits them from taking an oath to anything other than Allah,” as HuffPost reported last year. She published the post while working as an intern for Rep. Steve King (Iowa), a GOP lawmaker who has repeatedly promoted anti-Muslim and white supremacist views. He has called on the U.S. government to spy on mosques and said Muslims should have to reject Sharia law before entering the country. In another deleted blog post from 2015, Vander Voort called King “a man of principle” and said she “will always be proud to have my name tied to his for the rest of my professional career.”

In a statement to Politico after HuffPost’s previous story, then-Interior press secretary Heather Swift said it was “a new low for websites to attack a then-18-year-old college student for her journalism assignments.” Swift did not elaborate on what journalism assignment the post allegedly fulfilled.

The 2017 podcast aired shortly after Vander Voort graduated from Azusa Pacific University. In March 2018, she was hired as deputy press secretary to former Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke. David Bernhardt, the acting Interior secretary and Trump’s nominee to replace Zinke, promoted the 23-year-old to the position of press secretary earlier this month, as E&E News reported. Prior to joining the department, Vander Voort worked as a press secretary for Rep. Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.) and a political analyst for conservative Fox News commentator Angela McGlowan, according to her LinkedIn profile.




Along with the interview referenced above, Vander Voort co-hosted at least four early episodes of the podcast, according to information on The Daily Nerv website. Three of those episodes appear to have since been deleted from iTunes and the podcast platform Spreaker. The fourth, an interview with Ben Shapiro, a conservative pundit with a history of anti-Islam views, is among the vast majority of episodes still available online.

Vander Voort declined to comment for this story.

The first half of the June 8 show features host Eduardo Neret, now a contributor at the Washington Examiner, asserting that Islam threatens Western civilization. He says that terrorist attacks “are the same thing every bleeping time” and that “critical mass has been reached.” He blasts “dangerous apologists” who he says have “bent over backwards for Islam.” And he says “it shouldn’t be that hard” to turn away would-be Muslim immigrants “who we don’t know anything about” and “whose belief system doesn’t really match up with ours.”

After recounting that a London attacker reportedly said “this is for Islam” before stabbing one of the victims, Neret says it is “outrageous” that people continue to argue that Islam is a religion of peace and not connected to terrorism.

“You mindless, apologetic liberals. You enablers. You still think that this has nothing to do with religion?” he asked.

The second half of the podcast is a prerecorded interview with Vander Voort, who at the time was working as an intern for the House Republican Conference. She said “it’s become the norm” to expect attacks like the one days earlier in London and agreed with Neret when he said the “root problem” is “radical Islam and unvetted immigration.”

“I think that it’s completely asinine to say, ‘Oh, just expect terrorism,’” Vander Voort said. “This needs to change. We need to enact policy that changes this. We need to be tougher on immigration. We need to vet our immigrants and instill the ban that stops immigration from those six majority Muslim countries.”

Neret and Vander Voort later contend that Muslims must do more to help root out extremism.

“The Muslim communities need to speak out when someone is indicating that they want to hurt someone, that they want to act on these radical ideologies that are a part of the religion,” Vander Voort said. “We know that there are peaceful Muslims. And we need their help.”

It’s a call that not only suggests that Muslims have turned a blind eye to such behavior, but that Islam is the driving force of terrorism. Neret goes as far as to say that he not only wants to keep terrorists out of the U.S., but anyone who believes in Sharia law, the legal framework of Islam.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hold on to your champagne glasses...
> 
> 
> FedEx reported declining international revenue as a result of unfavorable exchange rates and the negative effects of trade battles.
> ...




*BBBBBB.....Bbbbbuuuu.....bbbbbbbuuuu....Bullshit !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Why would such a remarkable guy with such a sterling reputation be spending so much time on this witch hunt? I know he’s got a couple Obama and Clinton attorneys in the crosshairs too.
> This will be interesting.


*Sterling = Corrupt Cop*
*Remarkable = Criminal History*
*Reputation = Dirtbag*
*Current " Special Counsel " = Witch Hunt*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Doesn’t sound like he’s stalling. Sounds like he’s working. Every day new stuff. Today he nailed Greg Craig a lawyer in the Obama administration for lobbying for Ukrainians without registering as a foreign agent. He’s busy.



*Busy = CYA*

*The TRUTH is coming out !*


----------



## Friesland (Mar 20, 2019)

I, too, am very upset that John McCain did not come back from the dead to thank Don the Con for approving his funeral arrangements.

What's is wrong with McCain anyway?


----------



## Friesland (Mar 20, 2019)

Of course FedEx lies about their constricting profits because all large public companies want to fool investors into thinking they're less profitable than they actually are...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 20, 2019)

Fed kept on the spigot for our Huli Huli Boi! 

That Fed printing press is working overtime!


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> POLITICS
> 03/19/2019 04:45 pm ET  *Updated 20 hours ago *
> *Top Interior Press Secretary Spouted Islamophobia, Climate Denial In 2017 Podcast*
> *
> ...


White male right-wingers with guns pose a far greater threat to America than Muslims. If you weren’t so damn ignorant and you paid attention to FACTS, you’d recognize that. 
Not my opinion. Facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> White male right-wingers with guns pose a far greater threat to America than Muslims. If you weren’t so damn ignorant and you paid attention to FACTS, you’d recognize that.
> Not my opinion. Facts.


Fake Facts


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Trump: I never liked McCain and never got a thank you for that nice funeral I approved, but that’s okay*
Allahpundit Mar 20, 2019 4:41 PM





“Not my kind of guy.”


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> White male right-wingers with guns pose a far greater threat to America than Muslims. If you weren’t so damn ignorant and you paid attention to FACTS, you’d recognize that.
> Not my opinion. Facts.



*Not only are you a liar.*
*But you are a racist trying to incite violence....*

*" Messy " " Messy ".....you need to do your homework.*


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not only are you a liar.*
> *But you are a racist trying to incite violence....*
> 
> *" Messy " " Messy ".....you need to do your homework.*


Watch out for white men with guns if you’re concerned about terrorism in this country...and That’s a FACT!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not only are you t a liar.*
> *But you are a racist trying to incite violence....*
> 
> *" t" " t".....you need to do your homework.*


Fixed it, projection to reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Watch out for white men with guns if you’re concerned about terrorism in this country...and That’s a FACT!


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

This just might cause some concern for you people.

Trump: 'I Don't Mind' Mueller Report Being Public - 'Let People See It'
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/20/trump-i-dont-mind-mueller-report-being-public-let-people-see-it/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjj3MDZi5LhAhUL8YMKHbzqByYQlO8DMAB6BAgPEAU&usg=AOvVaw2mZlYCzPZkb6PaWrtPC2G7&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Watch out for white men with guns if you’re concerned about terrorism in this country...and That’s a FACT!



*What shade of " White " should I worry about.....*

*Should I worry about eumelanin pigmented humans.....*

*or *

*Should I worry about pheomelanin pigmented humans.....*


*Please o " Messy " Financial History tell me which ones I should*
*worry about .....*


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just might cause some concern for you people.
> 
> Trump: 'I Don't Mind' Mueller Report Being Public - 'Let People See It'
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/20/trump-i-dont-mind-mueller-report-being-public-let-people-see-it/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjj3MDZi5LhAhUL8YMKHbzqByYQlO8DMAB6BAgPEAU&usg=AOvVaw2mZlYCzPZkb6PaWrtPC2G7&ampcf=1


Hey genius what difference does it make what he says? Only a total idiot would believe him...oh, wait...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey genius what difference does it make what he says? Only a total idiot would believe him...oh, wait...


You can wait all you want, won't change the facts that he beat HRC. Can you imagine how fucked up we would be if Hillary won? Two more liberal Supremes? That right there is well worth anything anyone has done in the quest to keep Hillary at home.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can wait all you want, won't change the facts that he beat HRC. Can you imagine how fucked up we would be if Hillary won? Two more liberal Supremes? That right there is well worth anything anyone has done in the quest to keep Hillary at home.


Glad you’re happy! He seems to move you. You’re not alone. You’re in the minority, but not alone.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can wait all you want, won't change the facts that he beat HRC. Can you imagine how fucked up we would be if Hillary won? Two more liberal Supremes? That right there is well worth anything anyone has done in the quest to keep Hillary at home.


The Republican Senate would have approved Hillary's SCOTUS choices?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The Republican Senate would have approved Hillary's SCOTUS choices?


He hasn't the mental capacity to think that far ahead. It's not checkers or chess with Joe it's tic-tac-toe, and even that confounds him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Glad you’re happy! He seems to move you. You’re not alone. You’re in the minority, but not alone.


Plurality, isn't that what it's called?
Take your majority to the bank and let me know what it's worth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The Republican Senate would have approved Hillary's SCOTUS choices?


They sure have in the past.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They sure have in the past.


Merrick Garland.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

https://a.msn.com/r/2/BBV1p5u?m=en-us&ocid=News

Is this nono's brother?  He says the exact same stuff.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Did everybody read Bob Kerrey's challenge to Trump about his bone spurs? Trump is a perfect guy for people like Ricky and Iz and Multi to like.
Uses his rich daddy to pull strings and fabricate a medical reason to avoid the draft.
American values, as practiced by you liars and cheats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Merrick Garland.


Lame Duck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*CABLE NEWS RACE
WEDS, MARCH 19, 2019

FOXNEWS TUCKER 2,852,000
FOXNEWS HANNITY 2,800,000
MSNBC MADDOW 2,733,000
FOXNEWS THE FIVE 2,356,000
FOXNEWS INGRAHAM 2,188,000
MSNBC O'DONNELL 2,066,000
MSNBC HARDBALL 1,754,000
MSNBC WILLIAMS 1,683,000
FOXNEWS SHEP SMITH 1,175,000
CNN COOPER 1,070,000
CNN LEMON 1,012,000 *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Glad you’re happy! He seems to move you. You’re not alone. You’re in the minority, but not alone.


I am where it matters.
You people are where you wish it would matter.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 21, 2019)

Of all the inexplicable excusing of Don the Con by his emotionally stunted worshippers on this site, the on that never fails to shock me is how you alleged lovers of America and "liberty" grovel for a conman who lauds authoritarian murderers like Kim and Putin and viciously attacks actual American Republican heroes and vets like McCain and Mueller.

Nothing more clearly proves your complete and utter dishonesty about Don the Con than that.

You are, absolutely, deplorable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*CNN Contributor Rebukes Network for Charlottesville Hoax*
EmailRedditTwitter






David McNew/Newsmakers
JOEL B. POLLAK21 Mar 2019530
2:47
*CNN political commentator Steve Cortes has taken his own network to task for perpetuating the lie that President Donald Trump referred to neo-Nazis in the Charlottesville, Virginia, riot as “very fine people.”*
As Breitbart News has noted repeatedly, CNN’s own contemporaneous reporting showed that Trump was referring to peaceful protesters over the issue of the removal of a statue of Confederate general Robert E. Lee, and specifically _excluding_ neo-Nazis, whom he said should be “condemned totally.”


Yet the network’s anchors, reporters, and contributors have claimed, over and over again, that Trump referred to the neo-Nazis as “very fine people” — even editing video deceptively to convince viewers of a fact that never happened.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CABLE NEWS RACE
> WEDS, MARCH 19, 2019
> 
> FOXNEWS TUCKER 2,852,000
> ...


*SOCALSOCCER NONONONONO 5
SOCALSOCCER NONONONO 4*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of all the inexplicable excusing of Don the Con by his emotionally stunted worshippers on this site, the on that never fails to shock me is how you alleged lovers of America and "liberty" grovel for a conman who lauds authoritarian murderers like Kim and Putin and viciously attacks actual American Republican heroes and vets like McCain and Mueller.
> 
> Nothing more clearly proves your complete and utter dishonesty about Don the Con than that.
> 
> You are, absolutely, deplorable.


You might argue McCain is a hero, but Mueller? what did he do?
McCain lost his mind in the 2000's when he became pro-illegal alien.
McCain was just a sore loser after Trump did something he could not.
One might just call McCain a traitor as well, a traitor to his own party and then lying about it, hero my ass.

Graham: A Lot of People Now Defending McCain Called Him ‘Crazy, War Mongerer’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *SOCALSOCCER NONONONONO 5
> SOCALSOCCER NONONONO 4*


Just letting you people know the numbers you won't acknowledge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Where is the smart one?
*MI5: Number of Far Right Terror Cases ‘Absolutely Dwarfed by the Number of Islamist Cases’*
426


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Need some wall money? How about $13B?*
Jazz Shaw Mar 21, 2019 8:01 AM





A little bit here, a little bit there


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Bar Association: Immigration court system ‘on the brink of collapse’*
John Sexton Mar 20, 2019 7:21 PM





“As of December 2018 there were more than 760,000 presently pending cases…”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CNN Contributor Rebukes Network for Charlottesville Hoax*
> EmailRedditTwitter
> 
> 
> ...


Crickets from the peanut gallery....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crickets from the peanut gallery....


You had some very bad people in that group, but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides," Trump said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You had some very bad people in that group, but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides," Trump said.


And?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


That was the quote.  Pretty clear to me within context what he was referring to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Donna Brazile Trashed John McCain While He Was Alive; Now She’s His Biggest Fan*
5,874


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That was the quote.  Pretty clear to me within context what he was referring to.


Do you think trump is a Nazi sympathizer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Sharpton: Trump Kowtowing to ‘Core White Constituents’*
1,159


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think trump is a Nazi sympathizer?


He has refused to criticize Nazis, even though his daughter and son-in-law are Jews.  Is that what you meant?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think trump is a Nazi sympathizer?


I think he is a racist. His actions have shown that over decades.  From getting nailed by HUD while working with his Dad (who was arrested at a Klan event) to the Central Park 5 and other comments. I think he loves to use race and nationalism as a point to get a certain racist demographic to support him and that includes Right Alt Nazi groups.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think he is a racist. His actions have shown that over decades.  From getting nailed by HUD while working with his Dad (who was arrested at a Klan event) to the Central Park 5 and other comments. I think he loves to use race and nationalism as a point to get a certain racist demographic to support him and that includes Right Alt Nazi groups.


So that's a no, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> He has refused to criticize Nazis, even though his daughter and son-in-law are Jews.  Is that what you meant?


Liar.


2020 Dem Circus
NZ Gun Ban

*Pollak: CNN’s Chris Cuomo Uses Deceptive Edit to Boost Charlottesville Hoax*
EmailRedditTwitter

JOEL B. POLLAK26 Feb 20192,463
7:36
*CNN’s Chris Cuomo used a deceptive edit on Monday evening to make it appear that President Donald Trump was referring to neo-Nazis as “very fine people” in a press conference on the Charlottesville, Virginia, riots in 2017.*
Cuomo was taking on the president for his complaint that director Spike Lee had performed a “racist hit” on Trump at the Oscars. To dispute the president’s claim, Cuomo accused the president of hypocrisy, invoking Charlottesville (video above):


*CUOMO:* Listen, I doubt the president has seen _BlackKklansman …_

[Footage rolls on split-screen of neo-Nazis and white supremacists carrying torches in Charlottesville. Caption: “You will not replace us! Jews will not replace us! Jews will not replace us!”]

*CUOMO:* … but it ends with ugly scenes from the ugliness Charlottesville — tiki torches, Nazi torches, you know, the truth. That was clear to everyone, except two groups: white haters, and this president.

[Jump to clip of Trump at press conference on Charlottesville, August 2017]

*TRUMP:* And you had some very bad people in that group, but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides.

Cuomo added, referring to Trump’s Charlottesville comments: “I’d like to believe that the President of the United States just had an off moment, or said it wrong, he doesn’t mean it. But the facts slap that fiction in the face.”

On the contrary: the facts show that Cuomo was lying to his audience, using a deceptive edit of Trump’s comments.

When the president used the phrase “very fine people,” he was referring to protesters who were _not_ neo-Nazis, but who had simply come to Charlottesville to protest the removal of a statue honoring the Confederate general Robert E. Lee. The fact that such protesters were there was confirmed by the _New York Times_, which reported afterwards:

”Good people can go to Charlottesville,” said Michelle Piercy, a night shift worker at a Wichita, Kan., retirement home, who drove all night with a conservative group that opposed the planned removal of a statue of the Confederate general Robert E. Lee.

After listening to Mr. Trump on Tuesday, she said it was as if he had channeled her and her friends — all gun-loving defenders of free speech, she said, who had no interest in standing with Nazis or white supremacists: ”It’s almost like he talked to one of our people.”

The transcript of the press conference makes clear that Trump was referring to those protesters — and to non-violent protesters on the left, who came to protest the statues and the right-wing extremists — in his reference to “very fine people.”

Trump also condemned the neo-Nazis several times during his press conference — a fact that Cuomo neglected to mention.

Here is one relevant exchange, from the transcript (via Politico, hardly a pro-Trump outlet — original emphasis):

*TRUMP:* Those people – all of those people, excuse me – I’ve condemned neo-Nazis. I’ve condemned many different groups, but not all of those people were neo-Nazis, believe me. Not all of those people were white supremacists by any stretch.

condemned the neo-Nazi who murdered Heather Heyer, calling it an act of “terrorism.” He added: “The driver of the car is a murderer, and what he did was a horrible, horrible, inexcusable thing.”

Trump may have had some of the particular details of the protests wrong — which groups were marching Friday versus Saturday, for example — but it is clear that he condemned the neo-Nazis and the violent Antifa activists, while noting that there were ordinary demonstrators — pro-statue, anti-statue, and anti-racist — there as well.


That is the only reasonable interpretation of the president’s use of the phrase “very fine people.”

Moreover, Trump’s daughter is Jewish, his son-in-law is Jewish, and his grandchildren are Jewish, and he has been a staunch supporter of the State of Israel, even moving the U.S. embassy to Jerusalem. His envoys to the Middle East, including the U.S. ambassador to Israel, are not just Jewish, but are also religiously observant Jews.

To play a clip of the neo-Nazi, white supremacist torch procession and then a clip of Trump referring to “very fine people” as if the latter referred to the former creates an impression in the viewer that he or she has actually seen something that never actually happened, and was the opposite of what happened. It is the essence of fake news.

Even if Cuomo and CNN have a legitimate belief that Trump was referring to neo-Nazis — though it is unclear how they could, given the weight of the evidence — they ought to acknowledge that there is a dispute about the facts.

The fact that Cuomo and other anchors at CNN continue to push a disputed, and arguably debunked, story about Charlottesville suggests a political motive: to damage Trump, and to embarrass his supporters by association.

There are real victims of racism, antisemitism, and other forms of bigotry in the United States, and real fears of future attacks, verbal and violent.

To tell the public that the president empathizes with violent extremists creates unnecessary distress and division.


It is bad enough for a politician to do so: for a news anchor, it is inexcusable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think he is a racist. His actions have shown that over decades.  From getting nailed by HUD while working with his Dad (who was arrested at a Klan event) to the Central Park 5 and other comments. I think he loves to use race and nationalism as a point to get a certain racist demographic to support him and that includes Right Alt Nazi groups.


What has trump done that is racist, not what you interpret racism as.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of all the inexplicable excusing of Don the Con by his emotionally stunted worshippers on this site, the on that never fails to shock me is how you alleged lovers of America and "liberty" grovel for a conman who lauds authoritarian murderers like Kim and Putin and viciously attacks actual American Republican heroes and vets like McCain and Mueller.
> 
> Nothing more clearly proves your complete and utter dishonesty about Don the Con than that.
> 
> You are, absolutely, deplorable.


They admire the fake bone spurs also.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CABLE NEWS RACE
> WEDS, MARCH 19, 2019
> 
> FOXNEWS TUCKER 2,852,000
> ...


Fox News is huge. It’s the MSM.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

"The worst kind of dumb", "He lies about everything no matter how large or how small", "He is essentially dishonest about everything".


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What has trump done that is racist, not what you interpret racism as.


You are asking my opinion. I gave you my opinion of what I find he has done racist.  The HUD rebuke was based on racism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You are asking my opinion. I gave you my opinion of what I find he has done racist.  The HUD rebuke was based on racism.


What did trump do?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did trump do?


That discriminated renting and selling to people because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.
> 
> 
> 2020 Dem Circus
> ...


That is some bullshit right there. His comments were about the weekend and not singling out the night or the day.  Not really unfair to show the vigil as part of what happened.  It was integral and he did not single that part out when he made the comment.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did trump do?


“Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> “Black guys counting my money! I hate it. The only kind of people I want counting my money are short guys that wear yarmulkes every day.”


So, he hired blacks and jews? Doesn't sound like a racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You are asking my opinion. I gave you my opinion of what I find he has done racist.  The HUD rebuke was based on racism.


Hell, you people say I am a racist as well, so there goes that argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*REPORT: ISIS caliphate officially crumbled...** 
Last stronghold liberated... *


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hell, you people say I am a racist as well, so there goes that argument.


Since you demonstrate your bigotry every day here, I don't see the point of your argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Economist Thomas Sowell: ‘No Hard Evidence’ That Trump Is Racist*
EmailRedditTwitter

TRENT BAKER21 Mar 201941
1:05
Conservative economist and author Thomas Sowell weighed in Thursday on “Fox & Friends” on Democrats’ continuous accusations that President Donald Trump is “racist.”


Sowell said he has “seen no hard evidence” of racism from the president.


“I’ve seen no hard evidence,” he stated. “And, unfortunately, we’re living in a time where no one expects hard evidence. You just repeat some familiar words and people will react pretty much the way Pavlov’s dog was conditioned to react to certain sounds.”

Breitbart TV







Sowell then commented on the rise of socialism, saying people must “no longer look at facts.”

“This great fervor for Bernie Sanders was occurring at the time when Venezuela, with one of the world’s largest reserves of oil, people were going downhill in their living standards and were hungry and desperately fleeing to neighboring countries,” he advised. “Most of the people who are out there cheering Bernie Sanders haven’t even bothered to look into that.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is some bullshit right there. His comments were about the weekend and not singling out the night or the day.  Not really unfair to show the vigil as part of what happened.  It was integral and he did not single that part out when he made the comment.


More attempted revisionist history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Did everybody read Bob Kerrey's challenge to Trump about his bone spurs? Trump is a perfect guy for people like Ricky and Iz and Multi to like.
> Uses his rich daddy to pull strings and fabricate a medical reason to avoid the draft.
> American values, as practiced by you liars and cheats.



*Who's " Bob Kerrey " ......?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Pro-Abort States Are Not Happy About the $286 Million President Trump Is Screwing Them out Of*
streiff


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of all the inexplicable excusing of Don the Con by his emotionally stunted worshippers on this site, the on that never fails to shock me is how you alleged lovers of America and "liberty" grovel for a conman who lauds authoritarian murderers like Kim and Putin and viciously attacks actual American Republican heroes and vets like McCain and Mueller.
> 
> Nothing more clearly proves your complete and utter dishonesty about Don the Con than that.
> 
> You are, absolutely, deplorable.


*Hmmmm.......

Deceased Sen John McCain.......
A. The " Guy " with the long history of corrupt arms sales involvement to start with......
B. The " Guy " who was directly involved with the creation and shopping of the Dossier.....
C. The " Guy " who ruined the healthcare repeal..... ( That's BIG because of what it did ! )
D. The " Guy " who was directly involved with the " Keating Five "...Yep he was one of Five !
E. The " Guy " who voted against Martin Luther King Holiday in 1983....
F. The " Guy " who voted against the 1990 Civil Rights act.......
G. The " Guy " who made Numerous comments and statements that were Anti -Islamic...( Imagine That ! )
H. The " Guy " who voted over 42 times against " Clean Energy and Environment Concerns ".....( Wow ! )
I.   The " Guy " who's questionable Military record is only disputed by Democrats to their advantage...

This could go on for pages......What's deplorable is the fact that Democrats KNOW what he's done yet
deny it because it's advantages to hold him in high esteem....


Robert Mueller III......

This Guy is one of the Filthiest Cops to date.....
Wait till the TRUTH is completely exposed about his Uranium One involvement...

House Representative Louie Gohmert's Government report on Robert Mueller....
( Note : This Report is in the Govt Files )
*
https://gohmert.house.gov/news/documentsingle.aspx?DocumentID=398634

https://www.hannity.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Gohmert_Mueller_UNMASKED.pdf
*
( Hannity's involvement was with the report BEFORE the 
Rupert Murdoch Sons took control of FOX NEWS. )
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you demonstrate your bigotry every day here, I don't see the point of your argument.


Maybe you should open your eyes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you demonstrate your bigotry every day here, I don't see the point of your argument.


Pffftttt...he definitely yanks your chain Magoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is some bullshit right there. His comments were about the weekend and not singling out the night or the day.  Not really unfair to show the vigil as part of what happened.  It was integral and he did not single that part out when he made the comment.


Can you prove that Andy?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pffftttt...he definitely yanks your chain Magoo....


It appears you agree that he is a bigot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you agree that he is a bigot.


No more than you or anybody else in the kitchen....


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No more than you or anybody else in the kitchen....


Denial is not your strong suit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you agree that he is a bigot.


Still waiting for that racist post of mine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Denial is not your strong suit.


Fair judgement is not your strong suit.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is some bullshit right there. His comments were about the weekend and not singling out the night or the day.  Not really unfair to show the vigil as part of what happened.  It was integral and he did not single that part out when he made the comment.


*Please point out/describe the " Racist " content of POTUS's statement.....*

*This I really gotta see from YOU !*


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fair judgement is not your strong suit.


My judgement is that loser joe is nothing but a troll, and that you are either in league with him or else too ignorant to figure that out.  How did I do there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> My judgement is that loser joe is nothing but a troll, and that you are either in league with him or else too ignorant to figure that out.  How did I do there?


Same as you always do.
Bad.
Let me see that post.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> My judgement is that loser joe is nothing but a troll, and that you are either in league with him or else too ignorant to figure that out.  How did I do there?


*My judgement is that YOU are a loser old man that trolls this site because you've been *
*booted off all of your other sites that you've frequented in the past....*
*You are in League with the multitudes of other Democratic trolls who's agenda is*
*to push down the TRUTH with your ignorant posts.....*
*That is not hard to figure out.*

*How did I do there ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> My judgement is that loser joe is nothing but a troll, and that you are either in league with him or else too ignorant to figure that out.  How did I do there?


As I said judgment is not your strong suit... once again you're wrong.
Being a pompous, "know it all", judgmental asshole is your strong suit.
Please continue Magoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CNN Contributor Rebukes Network for Charlottesville Hoax*
> EmailRedditTwitter
> 
> 
> ...


Steve Cortes? You have to be kidding. That's like getting info from Kelly Ann Conway, straight up paid to lie t-swallowing, deep throater, like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Steve Cortes? You have to be kidding. That's like getting info from Kelly Ann Conway, straight up paid to lie t-swallowing, deep throater, like you.


CNN.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*You may be disappointed by the Mueller report*
The special counsel operates under rules that severely constrain how much information can be made public.

Robert Mueller testifies during a hearing of the Senate Appropriations Committee's Commerce, Justice, Science, and Related Agencies Subcommittee on Capitol Hill May 16, 2013.Brendan Smialowski / AFP - Getty Images file





WASHINGTON — Millions of Americans are waiting for Robert Mueller to give them the final word on whether the Trump campaign conspired with the 2016 Russian election interference effort — and whether their president is under the influence of a foreign adversary.

Millions of Americans may be sorely disappointed.



Unless Mueller files a detailed indictment charging members of the Trump campaign with conspiring with Russia, the public may never learn the full scope of what Mueller and his team has found — including potentially scandalous behavior that doesn't amount to a provable crime.


The reason: The special counsel operates under rules that severely constrain how much information can be made public.

Those rules require that the special counsel's report to the attorney general be "confidential." And, while the attorney general is required to notify Congress about Mueller's findings, the rules say those reports must amount to "brief notifications, with an outline of the actions and the reasons for them."


"Expectations that we will see a comprehensive report from the special counsel are high. But the written regulations that govern the special counsel's reporting requirements should arguably dampen those expectations," said Chuck Rosenberg, a former federal prosecutor and NBC News analyst.


Video Will Begin In...
3

*Justice Department pushes back on McCabe account of Russia probe*
Feb. 14, 201901:41
When Independent Counsel Kenneth Starr released the report of his investigation of President Bill Clinton in 1998, all of Washington paused to digest the 453-page document (plus 2,000 pages of appendixes), with its salacious details of the president's sexual dalliance with an intern. It was made public at the same time it was sent to Congress.

The Mueller report won't be anything like that. Starr operated under the now-defunct independent counsel law, meaning he called many of his own shots, outside the purview of the Justice Department. Mueller is a special counsel under Justice Department supervision, subject to very specific regulations.

Here is the sum total of what the rules say about a final report:


"At the conclusion of the Special Counsel's work, he or she shall provide the Attorney General with a confidential report explaining the prosecution or declination decisions reached by the Special Counsel."

What's more, a 1999 document outlining that rule in the federal register criticizes the way in which independent counsel reports like Starr's were made public, saying that a public prosecutors report "provides an incentive to over-investigate, in order to avoid potential public criticism for not having turned over every stone, and creates potential harm to individual privacy interests."

Memos explaining decisions not to prosecute can be long or short, and there is nothing in the rules to prevent Mueller from writing a 500-page narrative laying out the behavior of the Trump team with regard to Russia in excruciating detail.



3

*Schiff: Mueller findings 'too big to be swept under the rug'*
Feb. 13, 201904:56
However, that report will go to the attorney general, and under the regulations, it is secret.


The attorney general is required to send a report to Congress. But here is what the rule says about that:

"To help ensure congressional and public confidence in the integrity of the process, the regulations impose on the Attorney General these reporting requirements to the Judiciary Committees of the Congress. These reports will occur on three occasions: on the appointment of a Special Counsel, on the Attorney General's decision to remove a Special Counsel, and on the completion of the Special Counsel's work.

"These reports will be brief notifications, with an outline of the actions and the reasons for them."

There is a wildcard — if the Mueller report contains allegations of potentially impeachable offenses against the president, scholars have said the Justice Department would have to pass the full details of that to Congress.


But short of that, it's not clear Congress will get access to the evidence Mueller has gathered.


*AG nominee Barr: The public may never see Mueller's report*
Mueller has filed charges against 34 people and secured convictions of some of Trump's key former advisers. But none of the charges have accused anyone in Trumpworld of conspiring with the Russian intelligence operation to help Trump get elected in 2016. Nor has Mueller made any allegation that the president is compromised by Russia — a suspicion that percolates in part because of Trump's favorable behavior towards Vladimir Putin.

What if Mueller has evidence of that, but not enough to prove a criminal case? Isn't the public entitled to know?

The Democrats who now control the House have already made clear that they will do everything they can to ensure that Mueller's findings become public. They may well subpoena the confidential Mueller report to the attorney general.


The Senate Intelligence Committee, which is conducting its own investigation of the 2016 election, would also have an interest in gaining access to Mueller's findings and the evidence he has obtained.

But the Justice Department may well resist those demands. Congress generally can't get access to information gathered by a grand jury, which by law is secret. And that may cover large swaths of the information Mueller has gathered.

Other aspects of the report are likely to be classified or "law enforcement sensitive," a term of art for confidential information.

Still other segments may be covered by executive privilege.


What's more, a central principle of the U.S. justice system is that prosecutors don't pass public judgment on conduct unless they are doing so in a criminal filing. Former FBI Director James Comey was criticized for doing that in the Hillary Clinton email investigation.


Multiple Justice Department and Congressional officials have told NBC News they expect a Mueller report to be sent over to the Justice Department in the next several weeks.

When it lands, it's possible officials will publicly acknowledge receipt.

And that will be it, until Attorney General William Barr decides how, if at all, he is going to make information public.

Barr was asked about this many times at his confirmation hearing. And, as legal scholars Jack Goldsmith and Maddie McMahon pointed out in an article on Lawfare.com, Barr promised to make as much information public as he could. But he added an important qualifier: "consistent with current law."


"Barr was remarkably — and, in our view, understandably — noncommittal in these statements," they write. "He reminded the senators of what the regulations say and noted that he would follow them.

Barring the distinct possibility of a leak, Barr may play a crucial role in deciding how much of Mueller's findings become public. The rules governing the special counsel are internal rules that Barr could change. And they do not appear to constrain the attorney general from holding a news conference and discussing Mueller's report.

But nothing Barr said during his confirmation hearing suggested he would do that.

"Let's assume that Mr. Mueller at some point, hopefully soon, writes a report and that report will be given to you," Sen. John Kennedy asked him. "What happens next under the protocol rules and regulations at Justice?"


Barr replied: "Well under the current rules, that report is supposed to be confidential and treated as, you know, the prosecution and declination documents in an ordinary—any other criminal case. And then, the attorney general as I understand the rules, would report to Congress about the conclusion of the investigation. I believe there may be discretion there about what the attorney general can put in that report."

How Barr exercises that discretion may determine how much the public learns about what Robert Mueller knows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN.


He's one of the resident suckasses, he doesn't do reality well, like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *You may be disappointed by the Mueller report*
> The special counsel operates under rules that severely constrain how much information can be made public.
> 
> Robert Mueller testifies during a hearing of the Senate Appropriations Committee's Commerce, Justice, Science, and Related Agencies Subcommittee on Capitol Hill May 16, 2013.Brendan Smialowski / AFP - Getty Images file
> ...


. . . And maybe not.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> As I said judgment is not your strong suit... once again you're wrong.
> Being a pompous, "know it all", judgmental asshole is your strong suit.
> Please continue Magoo.


Still kissing loser joe's ass, I see.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Steve Cortes? You have to be kidding. That's like getting info from Kelly Ann Conway, straight up paid to lie t-swallowing, deep throater, like you.



*Why do you disparage women such as Mrs Conway with derogatory/lewd comments.*
*You are a class F Hypocrite who pontificates from a broken soapbox....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's one of the resident suckasses, he doesn't do reality well, like you.


So he reminds you of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Still kissing loser joe's ass, I see.


Hey, Hey.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Still kissing loser joe's ass, I see.


*Still " Hoarding " those Golf Balls you stole from your local Golf Course, I see.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you agree that he is a bigot.


So, is a bigot different than a racist?


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is a bigot different than a racist?



*Spola is an open " spigot " for senile senior Lunacy.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

big·ot
[ˈbiɡət]
NOUN
*bigots* (plural noun)

a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> big·ot
> [ˈbiɡət]
> NOUN
> *bigots* (plural noun)
> ...


There is of course a difference between "opinion" and believing, and spreading lies.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 21, 2019)

http://fortune.com/2018/10/09/ford-stock-today-layoffs-trump-trade-tariffs/?utm_source=facebook.com

let's see... 2% growth... no more rate hikes... 

All that winning...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes Don the Con is an actual racist.
From DOJ Lawsuit, to CDP 5 ad, to birtherism, to his reported comments by many of the folks that work with him. He's a racist.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is of course a difference between "opinion" and believing, and spreading lies.


*Rodent thinks there is a difference. *


*A. Opinion*
*B. Believing*
*C. Lies ...the spreading of..*

*Of course there isn't....*

*A. Opines about lies within his beliefs he spreads.*
*B. Believes the lies he spreads within his opinions.*
*C. Spreads the lies within his opinions he believes.*

*No difference.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Police: Illegal Alien Killed Four Americans to Steal Money for Meth
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/21/police-illegal-alien-killed-four-americans-to-steal-money-for-meth/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiDroGI2pThAhVMPq0KHRNuB9UQlO8DMAB6BAgPEAU&usg=AOvVaw1l_kg6mje3yMfGG2Gyl8f2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Unfortunately For Hillary, The FBI Was Able To Recover Some Of The Emails Her Staff Tried To Destroy and Judicial Watch Has Obtained Them
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/22/unfortunately-hillary-fbi-able-recover-emails-staff-tried-destroy-judicial-watch-obtained/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

MSNBC’s Katy Tur Desperately Moves the Goalposts on Collusion as Her Narrative Collapses

Posted at 10:00 pm on March 21, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







This is predictable and sad.




After two years of pushing collusion conspiracy theories non-stop, the media are suddenly getting restless. It’s time to shift the goalposts because simply admitting they are wrong would be outside of their purview.

Enter Katy Tur, a self-described fire-fighting “journalist” over at MSNBC who’s never met a hysterical Trump-Russia story she didn’t want to push. Now, after all flailing and gnashing of teeth day after day, she’s decided it doesn’t matter anymore.


“Let’s just put on the screen of everybody who’s been found guilty or already indicted in the Mueller investigations. Lots of faces, lots of please, and lots of indictments,” said Tur, pointing to images of individuals such as former Trump campaign consultant *Paul Manafort*, former Trump attorney *Michael Cohen*, and former Trump advisor *George Papadopoulos*, to name a few.

“They’ve already come up with quite a bit, regardless of whether there or not there is direct collusion or conspiracy found between Donald Trump and his campaign, and the Russians,” she added.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Karma? Top Ukrainian Prosecutor Opens Investigation Into Possible 2016 U.S. Election Interference To Help Hillary Clinton
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/21/karma-top-ukrainian-prosecutor-opens-investigation-possible-2016-u.s.-election-interference-help-hillary-clinton


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

So, seriously, should people start chanting " lock him up" at Trump rallies about Jarod? He and Ivanka are doing exactly what HRC did and doing it with full forethought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So, seriously, should people start chanting " lock him up" at Trump rallies about Jarod? He and Ivanka are doing exactly what HRC did and doing it with full forethought.


I guess if she can get away with it anyone can?
The only difference I believe is that she deleted her emails and destroyed the devices.


----------



## Booter (Mar 22, 2019)

*Vietnam Vet and Former Senator: Show Us the Bone Spurs, Trump*

Former Sen. Bob Kerrey (D-Nev.), a Vietnam veteran, has called upon Donald Trump to show the country x-rays of his bone spurs (the supposed reason Trump avoided military service) following the president’s latest disparaging comments about the late John McCain.

The daughters of the doctor who diagnosed Trump with bone spurs in 1968 have already come out and said that the invented condition was diagnosed as a “favor.” Now, though, Kerrey wants more proof after Trump’s petty remarks about not being thanked for organizing McCain’s funeral and saying that he “wasn’t a fan of John McCain.”

Kerrey later added, “I think he sees all of us who went to Vietnam as fools. We were the suckers. We were the stupid ones. We were the ones who didn’t have the resources to be able get out of the draft. He had the resources and he get out of it. So show us your bone spurs.”

https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2019/03/show-us-the-bone-spurs-trump.html

Don the Con Trump - Commander Bone Spurs a true cowardly asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Vietnam Vet and Former Senator: Show Us the Bone Spurs, Trump*
> 
> Former Sen. Bob Kerrey (D-Nev.), a Vietnam veteran, has called upon Donald Trump to show the country x-rays of his bone spurs (the supposed reason Trump avoided military service) following the president’s latest disparaging comments about the late John McCain.
> 
> ...


It is fortunate Trump had medical issues that kept him out of the war, just think if something would have happened to him and HRC was our president.
He is now however serving his country in the best way possible, pissing you people is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unfortunately For Hillary, The FBI Was Able To Recover Some Of The Emails Her Staff Tried To Destroy and Judicial Watch Has Obtained Them
> https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/22/unfortunately-hillary-fbi-able-recover-emails-staff-tried-destroy-judicial-watch-obtained/


You really need a better source of information.  Most of those emails were marked classified afterwards.  As in it is hard to have classified discussions with private citizens who are providing the information. The comment that staffers tried to destroy them, is a stretch at best.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Vietnam Vet and Former Senator: Show Us the Bone Spurs, Trump*
> 
> Former Sen. Bob Kerrey (D-Nev.), a Vietnam veteran, has called upon Donald Trump to show the country x-rays of his bone spurs (the supposed reason Trump avoided military service) following the president’s latest disparaging comments about the late John McCain.
> 
> ...


Hey Bootie, why so selective with your 'outrage'?
Men have been avoiding and dodging the draft for years and years, including some that had limited resources...

*Clinton's Draft Deferrment*
In the autumn of 1969, Clinton entered the draft but received a high number (311) and was never called to serve -- however, Clinton made every effort to avoid the draft prior to entering it.

First, Bill Clinton received education deferments while at Georgetown and Oxford (where he helped organize demonstrations against the war). Second, Clinton attempted to avoid the draft for four years by enrolling, but never joining, the Army Reserve Officer Training Corps (ROTC). Clinton had enrolled in the ROTC hoping to avoid military service for four years, but, wanting a future in politics, had a change of heart and entered the draft.

In December 1969, safe from the draft with his high lottery number, Clinton changed his mind about joining the ROTC program and wrote a letter to the director of the ROTC program thanking him "for saving me from the draft" and regretted misleading him by not revealing the extent of his opposition to the war. The letter was leaked by the Pentagon to ABC news early in the 1992 fueled criticism of candidate Clinton's character.

Later in the 1992 campaign, it became known that Clinton's uncle had attempted to get Bill Clinton a Navy Reserve assignment during the Vietnam war. Clinton said he didn't know anything about it to the press on September 3, 1992 but a day later admitted that a former draft board member had informed him of his uncles' attempt several months before.
http://www.cnn.com/ALLPOLITICS/1996/candidates/democrat/clinton/skeletons/draft.shtml


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2019)

Remember when Clinton trashed McCain after McCain died? Over and over again? 

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You really need a better source of information.  Most of those emails were marked classified afterwards.  As in it is hard to have classified discussions with private citizens who are providing the information. The comment that staffers tried to destroy them, is a stretch at best.


What does most mean to you andy? All?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Remember when Clinton trashed McCain after McCain died? Over and over again?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.


Who cares? 
McCain lost his way.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2019)

Was someone making noise about my fed ex post the other day? 

I kind of remember hearing little baby-squeals, like a rodent in a trap or something. Anyone else remember that?

Oh, and just got back from the big island. Volcano hurt it bad down south of Hilo. Jagger closed for good. But the shaved ice across from the fish truck are still awesome.

Speaking of, anybody seen my Huli Huli Boi? He take my bet yet?

And anyone seen Paulie Stillinjail? What's he up to?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Was someone making noise about my fed ex post the other day?
> 
> I kind of remember hearing little baby-squeals, like a rodent in a trap or something. Anyone else remember that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Friesland (Mar 22, 2019)

It's fine. Don the Con likes Kim, so at least if the fat murdering dictator dies before Don the Con, he won't be mocked from beyond the grave...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*Published* 3 hours ago
*FBI clashed with DOJ over potential 'bias' of source for surveillance warrant: McCabe-Page texts*





By Gregg Re, Catherine Herridge | Fox News



*Newly obtained texts between Andrew McCabe and Lisa Page reveal that they mocked President Trump*
Fox News obtained texts between former Deputy FBI Director Andrew McCabe and former FBI lawyer Lisa Page revealing that the two shared derogatory blogs about Trump and mocked former Congressman Trey Gowdy; Catherine Herridge reports.

Just nine days before the FBI applied for a Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) warrant to surveil a top Trump campaign aide, bureau officials were battling with a senior Justice Department official who had "continued concerns" about the "possible bias" of a source pivotal to the application, according to internal text messages obtained by Fox News.



The 2016 messages, sent between former FBI lawyer Lisa Page and then-FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, also reveal that bureau brass circulated at least two anti-Trump blog articles, including a Lawfare blog post sent shortly after Election Day that called Trump possibly "among the major threats to the security of the country."

*COMEY ADMITS FBI 'DIDN'T KNOW WHETHER WE HAD ANYTHING' ON TRUMP WHEN HE WAS FIRED AS FBI DIRECTOR IN 2017*

Another article, sent by Page in July 2016 as the FBI's counterintelligence probe into Russian election interference was kicking off, flatly called Trump a "useful idiot" for Russian President Vladimir Putin. Page told McCabe that then-FBI Director James Comey had "surely" read that piece. Both articles were authored in whole or part by Benjamin Wittes, a Comey friend.

Further, the texts show that on Sept. 12, 2016, Page forwarded to McCabe some "unsolicited comments" calling then-GOP Rep. Trey Gowdy a "total d--k." Gowdy, at the time, was grilling FBI congressional affairs director Jason Herring at a hearing on the FBI's handling of the Clinton email investigation.


But perhaps the most significant Page-McCabe communications made plain the DOJ's worries that the FISA application to surveil Trump aide Carter Page was based on a potentially biased source -- and underscored the FBI's desire to press on.

Fox News is told the texts were connected to the ultimately successful Page application, which relied in part on information from British ex-spy Christopher Steele – whose anti-Trump views are now well-documented – and cited Page’s suspected Russia ties. In its warrant application, the FBI assured the FISA court on numerous occasions that other sources independently corroborated Steele's claims but did not clearly state that Steele worked for a firm hired by Hillary Clinton's campaign.






One-time advisor to President Trump Carter Page addresses the audience during a presentation in Moscow, Russia, December 12, 2016. REUTERS/Sergei Karpukhin - RC165B503FF0

Carter Page has not been charged with any wrongdoing despite more than a year of federal surveillance, and he has since sued numerous actors -- including the Democratic National Committee (DNC) -- for defamation related to claims that he worked with Russia.

"OI [Office of Intelligence] now has a robust explanation re any possible bias of the chs [confidential human source] in the package," Lisa Page wrote to McCabe on Oct. 12, 2016. "Don't know what the holdup is now, other than Stu's continued concerns."

It's unclear whether the confidential source in question was Steele or another individual. "Stu" was an apparent reference to Stuart Evans, then the DOJ's National Security Division deputy assistant attorney general. In one previously unearthed and since-unredacted text message, former FBI Special Agent Peter Strzok texted Lisa Page that he was "Currently fighting with Stu for this FISA" in late 2016.


_(_

"Strong operational need to have in place before Monday if at all possible, which means to ct tomorrow," Page added. "I communicated you and boss's green light to Stu earlier, and just sent an email to Stu asking where things stood. This might take a high-level push. Will keep you posted."

*STRZOK: DOJ REACHED SECRET AGREEMENT WITH CLINTON LAWYERS TO BLOCK FBI ACCESS TO CLINTON FOUNDATION EMAILS*

Minutes later, Page sent another urgent text to McCabe: "If I have not heard back from Stu in an hour, I will invoke your name to say you want to know where things are, so long as that is okay with you."


*Did FBI retaliate against Trump for firing James Comey?*
Former FBI assistant director Chris Swecker reacts to report that the FBI opened an inquiry into whether President Trump was a Russian agent.

On Oct. 14, 2016, Page again wrote to McCabe, this time concerning a meeting with the White House.

“Just called," Page said to McCabe. "Apparently the DAG [Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates] now wants to be there, and WH wants DOJ to host. So we are setting that up now.  ... We will very much need to get Cohen’s view before we meet with her. Better, have him weigh in with her before the meeting. We need to speak with one voice, if that is in fact the case.” ("Cohen" is likely then-Deputy CIA Director David Cohen.)

McCabe responded within the hour: "Thanks. I will reach out to David." On Oct. 19, Page wrote to McCabe that the "meeting with WH counsel is finally set up."

Lisa Page did not respond to Fox News' inquiries as to whether the meeting was designed to brief the White House on the FISA application or some other matter. Page also did not reply to Fox News' inquiries about the DOJ's concerns over the FISA application, or dispute that the texts related to the Carter Page warrant application. McCabe and the FBI declined to comment. Fox News has also reached out to the DOJ for comment.






Former FBI lawyer Lisa Page arrives for a closed door interview with the House Judiciary and House Oversight and Government Reform committees, Friday, July 13, 2018, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (Associated Press)

The FISA application eventually filed by the FBI on Oct. 21, 2016 stated, "The F.B.I. believes [Carter] Page has been the subject of targeted recruitment by the Russian government."

The FBI went on to allege that Carter Page "has established relationships with Russian government officials, including Russian intelligence officers," and that the FBI believed "the Russian government’s efforts are being coordinated with [Carter] Page and perhaps other individuals associated with” Trump's campaign. Page, the FBI told the FISA court, “has been collaborating and conspiring with the Russian government.”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Published* 3 hours ago
> *FBI clashed with DOJ over potential 'bias' of source for surveillance warrant: McCabe-Page texts*
> 
> 
> ...


McCabe and Page had worries about whether Trump was a Russian spy. Why is it a drama they shared articles about other peoples concerns?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Published* 3 hours ago
> *FBI clashed with DOJ over potential 'bias' of source for surveillance warrant: McCabe-Page texts*
> 
> 
> ...


So, as it was obvious to all that no one, not even your fellow t-swallower ass-kissers, was reading your links so you now post the whole damn thing? I still won't read your insane clown posse, deep right wing fever swamp, b.s. propaganda. What makes you think anyone cares about your lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

This one's for you husker.
Just read the red.



REPORT: No More Indictments Coming in Robert Mueller Probe (AND Another Big Admission)




*REPORT: No More Indictments Coming in Robert Mueller Probe (AND Another Big Admission)*

Posted at 1:30 pm on March 22, 2019 by Bonchie







So that’s it then?

We just spent tens of millions of dollars and two wasted years on political chaos just for Mueller to prosecute some low-level operatives on process crimes and Paul Manfort for actions the DOJ knew about years before the special counsel was even appointed? Oh, and he’s also going to tell us what we already knew in early 2017 before he hired the first person on his staff. That the Russians bought Facebook ads and wanted to meddle in the election. Groundbreaking stuff.



Can we get a refund?

*Per sources close to the investigation, it appears Mueller is **done with his indictments**.*

*Sources familiar with the investigation believe there are no more indictments coming from the special counsel. If Mueller follows the guidance of the man who appointed him and supervised his investigation, he cannot publicly disparage those who have not been charged with a crime.*

Rosenstein is emphatic on this point: “In fact, disclosing uncharged allegations against American citizens without a law-enforcement need is considered to be a violation of a prosecutor’s trust.”

Later in the letter, he makes it clear this standard applies to anybody under investigation, even public officials.

“No matter who an investigation involves — an ordinary citizen, a local or state politician, a campaign official, a foreign agent, an officer of the federal legislative, executive, or judicial branch — agents and prosecutors are obligated to protect its confidentiality.”

There’s bigger news in there as well that’s probably making collusion conspiracy pusher Adam Schiff pull his hair out.


 
Trending
*REPORT: No More Indictments Coming in Robert Mueller Probe (AND Another Big Admission)*
Bonchie


DOJ guidelines say that they can’t disparage or insinuate things about persons caught up in the investigation if they are not actually charged with a crime. This should have been common sense from the beginning as it’d be pretty tyrannical for government officials to be able to use taxpayer resources to politically attack someone while not actually proving wrongdoing.

The media and Democrats have been hoping that Mueller would act as their proxy, laying out a case for impeachment even if Trump is not actually charged with anything. To be sure, Mueller could just disobey protocol and run to CNN, but if he follows the rules, the Mueller Report is not going to be a tell-all on how awful Trump is or his decision making.

This has James Comey publicly encouraging Mueller to flout DOJ guidelines.

The interests of justice will also be best served by maximum transparency about the special counsel’s work. I don’t know all the considerations that will go into deciding precisely what to say about the completion of that work and when to say it. But because the Department of Justice is guided first and always by the public interest, it should provide details about finished investigations when the public needs to know them, as it traditionally has.

Translation: Go to the press and give “maximum transparency” by trashing Trump, all while flaunting the rules meant to protect innocent people from bureaucratic slander. I can’t imagine why anyone thinks Comey lacks integrity.

Rod Rosenstein has made it clear that Mueller is not to follow Comey’s lead, though. We’ll see what the report says, but signs are starting to point to a big letdown and that’s leading to lots of goalpost moving. If Mueller does the proper thing and limits his report to those who committed crimes and Russian actions, there will be a lot of sad faces in Washington and on cable news in the wake of this (see Brad Slager’s latest for current reaction).

No worries though, I’m sure it’ll take them about 30 seconds to shift the narrative and keep on attacking.

————————————————-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Feel good story of the day,







*Complaint: ICE Gave Muslim Detainee Only Pork Sandwiches*
*Scott Bixby*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*Trump Lawyers to Tell House Dems to ‘Go F*ck Themselves’*
*Asawin Suebsaeng, *
*Spencer Ackerman*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Let's have a show of hands on who believes this lying fuck.


*Comey Pens Op-Ed About What He Wants From Mueller Report. Here's What He Had to Say.*
 |
Posted: Mar 22, 2019 8:30 AM
The New York Times Thursday explaining exactly what he hopes to see from special counsel Robert Mueller’s report on attempted Russian interference in the 2016 election, which is expected in the coming days.

*Comey said he is neither “rooting” for the report to show President Trump is a criminal or that he is cleared. Instead, he said he’s on the side of the rule of law.*

justice with the required corrupt intent. I also don’t care. I care only that the work be done, well and completely. If it is, justice will have prevailed and core American values will have been p“I’m not rooting for anything at all, except that the special counsel be permitted to finish his work, charge whatever cases warrant charging and report on his work,” he wrote. “I have no idea whether the special counsel will conclude that Mr. Trump knowingly conspired with the Russians in connection with the 2016 election or that he obstructed rotected at a time when so much of our national leadership has abandoned its commitment to truth and the rule of law.”


Comey also expressed his hope that “Trump is not impeached and removed from office before the end of his term” because supporters of the president “would see this as a coup, and it would drive those people farther from the common center of American life, more deeply fracturing our country.”

Of course, Comey couldn’t conclude without taking a jab at the president, whom he refers to as a "chronic liar who repeatedly attacks the rule of law," telling fellow critics of Trump that it’s not impeachment they should hope for but his defeat at the ballot box in 2020.


“We need a resounding election result in 2020, where Americans of all stripes, divided as they may be about important policy issues … take a moment from their busy lives to show that they are united by something even more important: the belief that the president of the United States cannot be a chronic liar who repeatedly attacks the rule of law,” he said. “Then we can get back to policy disagreements.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump Lawyers to Tell House Dems to ‘Go F*ck Themselves’*
> *Asawin Suebsaeng, *
> *Spencer Ackerman*


Yeah, that's how Americas supposed to work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, that's how Americas supposed to work.


The Kenyan built that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

TODAY?
5 PM WATCH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Any predictions?
There are going to be a lot of unhappy people this weekend.






*MUELLER DELIVERED...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

When did they indict Jarod and Ivanka?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

When did they indict Don jr and Eric Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

When did they indict Putin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Pretty quiet in here, kind of like 11-9-2016.

I thought you people couldn't wait for this report?

Maybe it's not what you said it would be?

I don't know what's going to happen, but there is no reason to act like a bunch of
little bitches about it.

Hell, they are probably calling the FBI as we speak to go get the whole Trump family, full-auto weapons with CNN filming it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Okay, so now the focus can shift to SDNY and all that fun but to me the simple issue is the emolument issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Okay, so now the focus can shift to SDNY and all that fun but to me the simple issue is the emolument issues.


Did t know he was opening up his whole life to such deep exposure? With past presidents that would have been no problem . . .


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Okay, so now the focus can shift to SDNY and all that fun but to me the simple issue is the emolument issues.


Mueller was very busy with the SDNY. They have a lot of info about campaign finance issues and other things. Including everybody using their position for financial gain. 
How many people did Mueller put in jail again? What was their relationship to Trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 256086, member: 1268"

Okay, so now the focus can shift to SDNY and all that fun 
but to me the simple issue is the emolument issues.

/QUOTE

*Do you see what you just exposed....?*

*You don't do you ....*

*The desperation of the ALL the Globalists who can't stand that*
*President DJT has pulled back the curtains on the Filthy " Wizards of Oz "...*
*He is resetting the playing field faster than COC Donahue and his Globalists*
*on Wall Street can throw money at the Rhino's/Liberals/Socialists who want*
*things back the way they were 2 1/2 years ago before Jan 20, 2017.....*

*The Russian Collusion was made up to attack what he had telegraphed *
*he would do for 20 years ....!*

*Then the obstruction charge was hurled at him for rightly FIRING Comey*
*for his involvement in " All Things Corrupt ".....*

*Then the Three Idiots ( Schiff, Nadler and Cummings ) along with their Pimp Nancy *
*came up with the " Never Ending Gob Stopper " investigations....and the WH just*
*told them to " Fuck Off " and " Stick it where the sun don't shine ".....*

*Now you think the SDNY is going to dig into his finances that he has revealed to *
*the SDNY for the last 20 - 30 + years ......you're looney Andy....*

*What's going to happen is Mayor Bill DeBlasio and his cronies are going to be *
*exposed for the filthy financial crimes they've perpetrated on the citizens of NY...*
*How's his wife going to explain spending $ 800 Million in her corrupt scam on*
*the citizens of NY......*

*That doesn't even count in the filth that the Cuomo's are into.....*

*Then the NXIVM crimes are going to be teed up along with all the filth/corruption*
*seeded through out Washington DC and New York State....*
*The Jeffery Epstein/Rachel Chandler scandal is about to burst wide open and poor *
*little Adam Schiff and his " Unexplained " associations will be forefront....*

*All of the above doesn't even hold a candle to what's going to happen when this*
*wide spread attempted coup of a duly elected President is exposed for all to see....!*


*Oh and while you have a moment ....please explain to the FORUM what *
*" emolument " issues you are referring to....*


*You and your NWO Lemming Liberal/Socialists are EXPOSED !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller was very busy with the SDNY. They have a lot of info about campaign finance issues and other things. Including everybody using their position for financial gain.
> How many people did Mueller put in jail again? What was their relationship to Trump?



*Run..... " Messy " ....Run.....Your whole lot has been exposed !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Okay, so now the focus can shift to SDNY and all that fun but to me the simple issue is the emolument issues.


Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did t know he was opening up his whole life to such deep exposure? With past presidents that would have been no problem . . .


Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller was very busy with the SDNY. They have a lot of info about campaign finance issues and other things. Including everybody using their position for financial gain.
> How many people did Mueller put in jail again? What was their relationship to Trump?


Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Jerome Corsi, unindited co non conspirator.

MUELLER DONE - please readamzn.to/2ukPs4e SILENT NO MORE -- Mueller has not been in touch with us since NOVEMBER -- I have not been indicted by Mueller -- read in SILENT NO MORE how I REFUSED to accept MUELLER's lying and corrupt plea deal. IN THE END, GOD ALWAYS WINS!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

At least we know trump can spy on all his 2020 opponents, Obama did.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we know trump can spy on all his 2020 opponents, Obama did.


*He doesn't need to spy on them.....*

*They're all running thru the streets " Naked and Afraid " ....!*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Loser.


What did I lose?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What did I lose?


Your dignity.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What did I lose?


*A Boat load of what little respect you had.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Loser.


Don't believe the hype.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't believe the hype.


*Wise people don't.....*
*They believe the TRUTH !*


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Loser.


Somebody’s cranky.
Are you bummed? Thought you would feel better knowing your boys Don Jr and Jared aren’t being further prosecuted at Mueller’s suggestion? They’re your type of guys, for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Now schiff wants to subpoena Mueller.
Too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your dignity.


I love how you two are doing victory laps based on what? Only idiot losers try to claim victory when none is apparent . . . reminds me of old dizzy boy. Like him you two don't have any "he's" personally to enjoy so you go searching for anything you can latch on to to claim for your own, aka what a couple of real life losers you must be. "When someone tells you who they are believe them".


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 256117, member: 3299"

Somebody’s cranky.
*Look at your posts and tell us " Who's " cranky...*

Are you bummed? 
*Your " Bum " is below...nice n pink.*

Thought you would feel better knowing your boys 
Don Jr and Jared aren’t being further prosecuted 
at Mueller’s suggestion? 
*Never were....now what.*

They’re your type of guys, for sure.
*Much Much better than your " Hero's "...*
*Schiff for Brains*
*The Penguin*
*Carnival Barker Cummings*

/QUOTE


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your dignity.


Sure I did


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you two are doing victory laps based on what? Only idiot losers try to claim victory when none is apparent . . . reminds me of old dizzy boy. Like him you two don't have any "he's" personally to enjoy so you go searching for anything you can latch on to to claim for your own, aka what a couple of real life losers you must be. "When someone tells you who they are believe them".


*There's no " Victory " here......*

*Hopefully Justice and Treasonous individuals possibly swinging from ropes....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure I did


*Yes you did....*

*Dignity and Respect...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure I did


Why wouldn't you be happy trump has been cleared of collusion? 2 years and 20 million wasted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

CNN Analysts Forced To Admit Mueller Report Vindicates Trump
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/22/cnn-mueller-report-vindicates-trump&ved=2ahUKEwjAk_XLk5fhAhUIO60KHW48A0YQlO8DMAN6BAgOEBE&usg=AOvVaw3jFjZ5dAGY7HmTBGstR3mr


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why wouldn't you be happy trump has been cleared of collusion? 2 years and 20 million wasted.


First, they made money.  Secondly, I was pretty aware that while there is proven collusion I did not expect it to be proven to point directly to Pussy Grabber.  I think he was aware of the help and new about the help long before any of us new any of this. Mueller and his team confirmed that Russia helped him. Let us see what comes out over the next couple months.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Analysts Forced To Admit Mueller Report Vindicates Trump
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/22/cnn-mueller-report-vindicates-trump&ved=2ahUKEwjAk_XLk5fhAhUIO60KHW48A0YQlO8DMAN6BAgOEBE&usg=AOvVaw3jFjZ5dAGY7HmTBGstR3mr


You should learn how to take facts and come to a conclusion.
Then tell me about Benghazi and the Starr Report while you’re whining like the scared and angry little bitch that you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You should learn how to take facts and come to a conclusion.
> Then tell me about Benghazi and the Starr Report while you’re whining like the scared and angry little bitch that you are.


You aren't going to sleep a wink tonight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

What Does Eric Swalwell (Who Called Trump a Russian Agent) Have to Say?
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2019/03/22/what-does-eric-swalwell-who-called-trump-a-russian-agent-have-to-say-n2543580?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwialaGGoZjhAhVFR6wKHW9GAWYQlO8DMAZ6BAgPEB0&usg=AOvVaw05iOCfo4xs4v_w3_Q4ygQx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Here We Go: Dems' Letter To Barr Implies DOJ Is Covering For Trump
18 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/03/23/here-we-go-dems-letter-to-barr-implies-doj-is-covering-for-trump-n2543588?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwialaGGoZjhAhVFR6wKHW9GAWYQlO8DMAB6BAgPEAU&usg=AOvVaw1fXN_CcxF3IfxuH17FDRHA&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Four Months Ago, Nancy Pelosi Claimed Trump Fired Sessions To Stop Mueller
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/22/pelosi-trump-fired-sessions-stop-mueller&ved=2ahUKEwjh4qm7opjhAhULna0KHextCsAQlO8DMAN6BAgIEBE&usg=AOvVaw2fxABjenoqDs5qKiaVK9Nc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Mainstream media, celebrities stunned as Mueller report filed with no new indictments planned
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/mainstream-media-celebrities-stunned-as-mueller-report-filed-with-no-new-indictments-planned.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi22ZWRpJjhAhUSLKwKHXU_CxAQ0PADMAR6BAgDEBQ&usg=AOvVaw0n4psMlcmvQAD8a0BZfxOB&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

MELTDOWN: Chris Matthews reacted to the Mueller news ‘EXACTLY AS EXPECTED’
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/03/22/meltdown-chris-matthews-reacted-to-the-mueller-news-exactly-as-expected/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiE0ZTRpJjhAhUGYK0KHfeGAygQlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw1MN0ql3OU4lPBqTBtv8SU2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

These Hollywood Celebrities Fantasized About Robert Mueller Indicting Donald Trump
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/03/22/hollywood-celebrities-fantasized-about-robert-mueller-indicting-donald-trump/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK6aj7qJjhAhUJVK0KHTlOBEEQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw17gaxq1mFB2YWRsS2QAbIA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Maher: 'I Don't Need the Mueller Report to Know' Trump's 'a Traitor'
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/22/maher-i-dont-need-the-mueller-report-to-know-trumps-a-traitor/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK6aj7qJjhAhUJVK0KHTlOBEEQlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw3GkT1d1UzisenZxsAVKrUL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Who hired this fucking commie?

Flashback: John Brennan Wrongly Predicts More Mueller Indictments
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/22/flashback-john-brennan-wrongly-predicts-more-mueller-indictments/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK6aj7qJjhAhUJVK0KHTlOBEEQlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw3ZYOS7XYeUGqY1n_O1h6h_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

The clown car is full.

John Dean: Mueller Probe Conclusion Doesn't Resolve Whether Trump Russian Agent
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/22/john-dean-mueller-probe-conclusion-doesnt-resolve-whether-trump-russian-agent/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK6aj7qJjhAhUJVK0KHTlOBEEQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw1VdpQcoTi8kjh5vSSjQZAn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Top 10 Propagandists Who Pushed Russia Collusion Hoax
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/22/top-10-propagandists-who-pushed-russia-collusion-hoax/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK6aj7qJjhAhUJVK0KHTlOBEEQlO8DMAh6BAgJECU&usg=AOvVaw1_8kxPvuU7OA-pLjIsQ1-D


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Thomas Sowell Is Right to Predict a Socialist America
STEVEN KESSLER
America's size, diversity, and democratic character are precipitating our demise.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/thomas_sowell_is_right_to_predict_a_socialist_america.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Schiff on end of Mueller probe: 'We have to find the truth'
MARCH 23, 2019
Schiff is still digging through that manure pile looking for the pony.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/schiff_on_end_of_mueller_probe_we_have_to_find_the_truth.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Saturday Schadenfreude: Watch Dems predict Mueller probe results in Trump impeachment
MARCH 23, 2019
Wouldn't you love to have seen Maxine Waters's face when the Mueller report dropped with no further indictments?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/saturday_schadenfreude_watch_dems_predict_mueller_probe_results_in_trump_impeachment.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There's no " Victory " here......*
> 
> *Hopefully Justice and Treasonous individuals possibly swinging from ropes....*


That would be t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Get your MAGA Hat just 24.99 while they last.
https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjt86-DuJjhAhWGhsAKHYXtA54YABAKGgJpbQ&ae=1&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAESEeD2FLxpaEyO6PFQrDjRkZd2&sig=AOD64_1VoUJr8_fzl-x-D7K4Z2oVqtWu1A&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwj13aaDuJjhAhVGvKwKHTkVDAcQwg96BAgMEBQ&adurl=https://shop.donaldjtrump.com/products/official-donald-trump-make-america-great-again-cap-red?variant=26118358278&utm_source=dp_adwords_shopping&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=20190226_store_djt_tmagac&utm_content=store&gclid=CjwKCAjwstfkBRBoEiwADTmnEKB4ZySOsqLznvQjoqLjCgXonzNHJxiP6ytWT__iXJsdRWaJiEHC1BoCSAMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure I did


You once again, by coming in here, get to see the dark under belly of America and the illogical manner in which they operate. These, of course, are just the mama's boy variety of alt right enthusiast (like I believe the majority are), but they do get marching orders from those who would destroy this country.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be t.


Daffy's wet dream....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m sure we’d all like to read the report.
I’m also sure that it’s very bad for Trump, so unlike the Ken Starr report, we won’t get to see it all.
If it’s not very bad for Trump, then we will see it.
I know that kind of simple logic escapes a few of you people. That’s why Trump loves you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sure we’d all like to read the report.
> I’m also sure that it’s very bad for Trump, so unlike the Ken Starr report, we won’t get to see it all.
> If it’s not very bad for Trump, then we will see it.
> I know that kind of simple logic escapes a few of you people. That’s why Trump loves you.


Whether t is found to be criminally culpable or not he is still guilty of being bad for America. It will take a few years to correct all the things he's done to profit the few at the expense of the many and the environment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sure we’d all like to read the report.
> I’m also sure that it’s very bad for Trump, so unlike the Ken Starr report, we won’t get to see it all.
> If it’s not very bad for Trump, then we will see it.
> I know that kind of simple logic escapes a few of you people. That’s why Trump loves you.


Is 2 years and 20 million logical? Based on a fucking lie?
Sorry, I am just a little emotional, let me buy you breakfast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whether t is found to be criminally culpable or not he is still guilty of being bad for America. It will take a few years to correct all the things he's done to profit the few at the expense of the many and the environment.


Why aren't you happy he didn't collude or obstruct?
Because it's party over country for you, pinko fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You once again, by coming in here, get to see the dark under belly of America and the illogical manner in which they operate. These, of course, are just the mama's boy variety of alt right enthusiast (like I believe the majority are), but they do get marching orders from those who would destroy this country.


Babble.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is 2 years and 20 million logical? Based on a fucking lie?
> Sorry, I am just a little emotional, let me buy you breakfast.
> View attachment 4300


You’re so bummed! Is that because you know that we won’t see the report? We saw the Starr Report, didn’t we? Wasn’t that $50m? 
We won’t get to see this one? Do you wonder why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you happy he didn't collude or obstruct?
> Because it's party over country for you, pinko fuck.


Who said he didn't? . . . and by the "party over country" did you mean America?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re so bummed! Is that because you know that we won’t see the report? We saw the Starr Report, didn’t we? Wasn’t that $50m?
> We won’t get to see this one? Do you wonder why?


Who said we won't? Trump said he wants it out.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you happy he didn't collude or obstruct?
> Because it's party over country for you, pinko fuck.


You should read the definition of obstruction of justice and read trump’s public statements and see what you think. This would require “independent thinking,” which may be beyond you, but try it!


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who said we won't? Trump said he wants it out.


And you’re a total idiot so you believe him. LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You should read the definition of obstruction of justice and read trump’s public statements and see what you think. This would require “independent thinking,” which may be beyond you, but try it!


You don't like our judicial system?
Change it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> And you’re a total idiot so you believe him. LOL.


LOLing thru your tears.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You should read the definition of obstruction of justice and read trump’s public statements and see what you think. This would require “independent thinking,” which may be beyond you, but try it!


Not obstruction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

…TUCKER CARLSON ON PROBE CONCLUSION: ‘THE PEOPLE ON TV HAVE BEEN LYING TO YOU’
212
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/22/tucker-carlson-on-mueller-probe-conclusion-the-people-on-tv-have-been-lying-to-you/


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't like our judicial system?
> Change it.


I love our judicial system. That’s why I never attacked Mueller and the DOJ like you did.
Great stuff. The idiots didn’t like Mueller yesterday. He put a bunch of crooks in jail and all very close to Trump.
Who will the idiots go after next?

We all know the report won’t be seen in total...but some important law enforcement people will see it and the nutjobs will be angry again.
More folks will go to jail.
I’d bet you but you and the rest of you dumb folks are too scared.
You should start attacking the system now, so you can deligitimize the next results.
I’m fine with the Mueller Report.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I love our judicial system. That’s why I never attacked Mueller and the DOJ like you did.
> Great stuff. The idiots didn’t like Mueller yesterday. He put a bunch of crooks in jail and all very close to Trump.
> Who will the idiots go after next?
> 
> ...


SDNY


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …TUCKER CARLSON ON PROBE CONCLUSION: ‘THE PEOPLE ON TV HAVE BEEN LYING TO YOU’
> 212
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/22/tucker-carlson-on-mueller-probe-conclusion-the-people-on-tv-have-been-lying-to-you/


Tucker is on TV.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I love our judicial system. That’s why I never attacked Mueller and the DOJ like you did.
> Great stuff. The idiots didn’t like Mueller yesterday. He put a bunch of crooks in jail and all very close to Trump.
> Who will the idiots go after next?
> 
> ...


Pretty smart for a guy who voted for Hillary.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is 2 years and 20 million logical? Based on a fucking lie?
> Sorry, I am just a little emotional, let me buy you breakfast.
> View attachment 4300


It made money from all the tax cheats that Trump aligned himself with.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mueller-investigation-cost-25-million-223557478.html

It was not based on a lie.  It was based on a premise and two separate questions.  Did the Russians interfere with our election.  Yes and proven by Mueller. Did the Trump Campaign work directly with the Russians  and their interference? Proven by the Manafort trial and probably will be proven again in the Stone trial.

No lies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2019)

Bill Maher says Trump is a traitor no matter what the Mueller report says.
He had a rough night.
Here's an exclusive photo of the aftermath.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It made money from all the tax cheats that Trump aligned himself with.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mueller-investigation-cost-25-million-223557478.html
> 
> It was not based on a lie.  It was based on a premise and two separate questions.  Did the Russians interfere with our election.  Yes and proven by Mueller. Did the Trump Campaign work directly with the Russians  and their interference? Proven by the Manafort trial and probably will be proven again in the Stone trial.
> ...


How is the unicorn ranch coming along?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bill Maher says Trump is a traitor no matter what the Mueller report says.
> He had a rough night.
> Here's an exclusive photo of the aftermath.
> View attachment 4302


Relative of yours? I thought you were from Arkansas not Australia . . . and who says t isn't a traitor? He sides with Putin over our intelligence agencies, that right there is treasonous and anti-American interests.
He says he loves Kim a murderous thug that starves and kills his people.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Relative of yours? I thought you were from Arkansas not Australia . . . and who says t isn't a traitor? He sides with Putin over our intelligence agencies, that right there is treasonous and anti-American interests.


It seems clear that more folks are going to jail and the scared idiots seem very unhappy about that... notwithstanding the Mueller Report news. Fun!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How is the unicorn ranch coming along?


Which part of my post do you find a fantasy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> It seems clear that more folks are going to jail and the scared idiots seem very unhappy about that... notwithstanding the Mueller Report news. Fun!


Seems some on the right are getting over their skis on this one, nothing has been said yet. After all the made up shit they said about what Dems wished would come out when all that was said was let's wait and see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Which part of my post do you find a fantasy?


He's no longer the semi-reasonable poster you last knew, he's turned troll.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty smart for a guy who voted for Hillary.


Like most people. When you look around your community and county, how does it feel knowing that most folks voted for Hillary?
How does it feel knowing that most of your guy's close associates went to jail, thanks to Mueller? You seem mad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It made money from all the tax cheats that Trump aligned himself with.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mueller-investigation-cost-25-million-223557478.html
> 
> It was not based on a lie.  It was based on a premise and two separate questions.  Did the Russians interfere with our election.  Yes and proven by Mueller. Did the Trump Campaign work directly with the Russians  and their interference? Proven by the Manafort trial and probably will be proven again in the Stone trial.
> ...


Probably?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Relative of yours? I thought you were from Arkansas not Australia . . . and who says t isn't a traitor? He sides with Putin over our intelligence agencies, that right there is treasonous and anti-American interests.
> He says he loves Kim a murderous thug that starves and kills his people.


Who is in charge of the intel community? 
Clapper? Brennan? Or the like? Don't be a dumbfuck. Even you are smarter than they are.

Trump's running this bitch and they work for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> It seems clear that more folks are going to jail and the scared idiots seem very unhappy about that... notwithstanding the Mueller Report news. Fun!


Clear as Hillary won the election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems some on the right are getting over their skis on this one, nothing has been said yet. After all the made up shit they said about what Dems wished would come out when all that was said was let's wait and see.


You said collusion and corrupting and there was none.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably?


Trial does not start until November. No reason to say it has been proven when it has not yet.  Patience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Like most people. When you look around your community and county, how does it feel knowing that most folks voted for Hillary?
> How does it feel knowing that most of your guy's close associates went to jail, thanks to Mueller? You seem mad.


I have lived here all my life and have seen the changes, can't help the fact that most people in CA are dumbfucks. I am just here as part of the resistance.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clear as Hillary won the election.


I would’ve bet. I would’ve lost. You won’t bet. You know you’d lose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is in charge of the intel community?
> Clapper? Brennan? Or the like? Don't be a dumbfuck. Even you are smarter than they are.
> 
> Trump's running this bitch and they work for him.


That's not how America works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You said collusion and corrupting and there was none.


Who told you that?


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is in charge of the intel community?
> Clapper? Brennan? Or the like? Don't be a dumbfuck. Even you are smarter than they are.
> 
> Trump's running this bitch and they work for him.


President has a lot of power overseas. Here it’s less absolute. Congress and Courts balance it out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Beto O'Rourke: Beyond a shadow of a doubt, Trump sought to collude with Russia
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/23/beto-orourke-beyond-shadow-doubt-trump-sought-collude-russia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Joy Reid: Mueller Report Conclusion ‘Feels Like The Seeds Of A Cover-Up’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/23/joy-reid-mueller-cover-up&ved=2ahUKEwid6O2x_ZjhAhVMKKwKHQqjDPIQlO8DMAJ6BAgHEA0&usg=AOvVaw1f6OvqDaTlBFN5j7wNFR0K&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Relative of yours? I thought you were from Arkansas not Australia . . . and who says t isn't a traitor? He sides with Putin over our intelligence agencies, that right there is treasonous and anti-American interests.
> He says he loves Kim a murderous thug that starves and kills his people.


You are the voice of ignorance...congrats!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trial does not start until November. No reason to say it has been proven when it has not yet.  Patience.








...Friday, special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s Russia investigation ended with the news that Mueller won’t be indicting anybody else. Nobody has been charged with conspiracy in working with Russia during the 2016 election, and now nobody will, at least by Mueller’s team....

Ultimately, though, Mueller didn’t charge Stone or Manafort with conspiracy, even as he charged them with other crimes. Now, it appears he won’t be indicting anyone else within Trump’s inner circle.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/analysis-no-collusion-after-all/ar-BBV8Rc9?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Relative of yours? I thought you were from Arkansas not Australia . . . and who says t isn't a traitor? He sides with Putin over our intelligence agencies, that right there is treasonous and anti-American interests.
> He says he loves Kim a murderous thug that starves and kills his people.


Neanderthals were from Australia?
You sure about that?


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...Friday, special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s Russia investigation ended with the news that Mueller won’t be indicting anybody else. Nobody has been charged with conspiracy in working with Russia during the 2016 election, and now nobody will, at least by Mueller’s team....
> 
> Ultimately, though, Mueller didn’t charge Stone or Manafort with conspiracy, even as he charged them with other crimes. Now, it appears he won’t be indicting anyone else within Trump’s inner circle.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/analysis-no-collusion-after-all/ar-BBV8Rc9?li=BBnb7Kz


Very good, Lion. Thanks for sharing the now-old news that Mueller won’t be indicting anybody else.
Can you tell us how many he indicted? How many went to jail? What was their relationship to Trump? 
And for 5 IQ points, can you tell us who in Trump’s circle will be indicted next and by whom?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...Friday, special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s Russia investigation ended with the news that Mueller won’t be indicting anybody else. Nobody has been charged with conspiracy in working with Russia during the 2016 election, and now nobody will, at least by Mueller’s team....
> 
> Ultimately, though, Mueller didn’t charge Stone or Manafort with conspiracy, even as he charged them with other crimes. Now, it appears he won’t be indicting anyone else within Trump’s inner circle.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/analysis-no-collusion-after-all/ar-BBV8Rc9?li=BBnb7Kz


Charging someone with a crime is different than knowing they did something.  There is no question that Manafort gave the internal polling data to the Russian Konstantin Kilimnik .  His lawyers let that slip not Mueller. Also, Gates was there, so this is not a point of contention. We only know that because of the Mueller investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Charging someone with a crime is different than knowing they did something.  There is no question that Manafort gave the internal polling data to the Russian Konstantin Kilimnik .  His lawyers let that slip not Mueller. Also, Gates was there, so this is not a point of contention. We only know that because of the Mueller investigation.


Keep on keeping on Andy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Very good, Lion. Thanks for sharing the now-old news that Mueller won’t be indicting anybody else.
> Can you tell us how many he indicted? How many went to jail? What was their relationship to Trump?
> And for 5 IQ points, can you tell us who in Trump’s circle will be indicted next and by whom?


I wonder why mueller picked fri at 5 pm to release this? I think it is called Friday night document dump when people aren't paying much attention.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep on keeping on Andy.


No reason to lie about this stuff. We know things, we can make assumptions about things and we can guess at things. I am trying to post only what is known.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Very good, Lion. Thanks for sharing the now-old news that Mueller won’t be indicting anybody else.
> Can you tell us how many he indicted? How many went to jail? What was their relationship to Trump?
> And for 5 IQ points, can you tell us who in Trump’s circle will be indicted next and by whom?


This investigation was started to find out if Trump or members of his campaign were working with/colluding with the Russians during the 2016 Presidential campaign.
In essence being Russian agents, committing espionage and treason...
None, zero, nada for collusion, espionage or treason
They did indict folks for tax evasion & money laundering, for "lying" to federal investigators.
None, zero, nada, for collusion, espionage or treason.
Most of the indictments went to Russians accused of trying to influence the election. None of them are/were associated with Trump or his campaign.
Glad we got to the bottom  of the collusion/treason question.
Have a nice day messy.
None, zero, nada........


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Charging someone with a crime is different than knowing they did something.  There is no question that Manafort gave the internal polling data to the Russian Konstantin Kilimnik .  His lawyers let that slip not Mueller. Also, Gates was there, so this is not a point of contention. We only know that because of the Mueller investigation.


Apparently Mueller didn't think sharing polling data was a crime....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently Mueller didn't think sharing polling data was a crime....


Konstantin Kilimnik is still under indictment. Maybe we will learn more about how he, Manafort and Gates used the polling data if he is ever brought to trial.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This investigation was started to find out if Trump or members of his campaign were working with/colluding with the Russians during the 2016 Presidential campaign.
> In essence being Russian agents, committing espionage and treason...
> None, zero, nada for collusion, espionage or treason
> They did indict folks for tax evasion & money laundering, for "lying" to federal investigators.
> ...


Where did you get a copy of the Mueller report?


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This investigation was started to find out if Trump or members of his campaign were working with/colluding with the Russians during the 2016 Presidential campaign.
> In essence being Russian agents, committing espionage and treason...
> None, zero, nada for collusion, espionage or treason
> They did indict folks for tax evasion & money laundering, for "lying" to federal investigators.
> ...


Yup. Sounds right.
All we found out for sure is that a lot of Trump’s closest associates were dirty and several went to jail and most of those jailed were involved with Russians.
I remember when that happened with Obama’s people, too...oh, wait.
Now, we will see if the public is permitted to read the report and we will find out where Mueller made recommendations to other law enforcement and judicial authorities, correct?
And of course you’re too old and angry and dumb to even try to answer my questions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

POLITICS
*DOJ Disclosures In Hillary Clinton Probe Will Make It Tough To Hide The Mueller Report*
The department’s release of information about the former secretary of state’s emails sets a precedent that may complicate arguments for secrecy.
By Ryan J. Reilly
03/22/2019 10:10 PM ET
_





Department of Justice headquarters in Washington, D.C.


WASHINGTON ― The Justice Department’s recent decision to provide Congress with a wide range of documents surrounding the investigation into Hillary Clinton’s emails will increase pressure on DOJ to be fully transparent about Robert Mueller’s special counsel investigation into President Donald Trump and Russian interference in the 2016 election. 

Attorney General William Barr is reviewing Mueller’s confidential full report and is expected to inform Congress about its principal conclusions in the coming days. But Democrats and Republicans want Barr to release the full thing, and the House recently voted unanimously ― 420 to 0 ― for the Justice Department to release Mueller’s full report. 

Barr told Congress that concerns over Trump’s privacy could limit the information he makes public. Given Barr’s broad view of executive privilege, he’s also likely to abide by any claims the White House makes that portions of the report should be withheld.

But the Justice Department has recently provided Congress with extensive access to materials about the investigation into Clinton’s use of a private email server while secretary of state. Some of the materials ― such as text messages exchanged between two officials involved in the Clinton investigation as well as the Russia probe ― have provided fodder for Republicans seeking to help Trump undermine the Mueller investigation. The Justice Department’s recent unprecedented disclosures have included Clinton investigation 302s (records of FBI interviews) as well as Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court orders connected to the Russia investigation. 
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Charging someone with a crime is different than knowing they did something.  There is no question that Manafort gave the internal polling data to the Russian Konstantin Kilimnik .  His lawyers let that slip not Mueller. Also, Gates was there, so this is not a point of contention. We only know that because of the Mueller investigation.


https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/1109505816535531520


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/1109505816535531520


As long as you feel good about you


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. Sounds right.
> All we found out for sure is that a lot of Trump’s closest associates were dirty and several went to jail and most of those jailed were involved with Russians.
> I remember when that happened with Obama’s people, too...oh, wait.
> Now, we will see if the public is permitted to read the report and we will find out where Mueller made recommendations to other law enforcement and judicial authorities, correct?
> And of course you’re too old and angry and dumb to even try to answer my questions.


If you say it enough it might just matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Trump looks pretty relaxed today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Democrat freak-out: Reaction to Mueller report brings tears and jeers
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/23/democrat-freak-reaction-mueller-report-brings-tears-jeers/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh good, more Trump porn from Joe.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump looks pretty relaxed today.
> 
> View attachment 4305


I wonder who has more dough? I'm betting on Bob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Oh good, more Trump porn from Joe.


Just showing you what the most powerful couple are up to this stressful weekend.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just showing you what the most powerful couple are up to this stressful weekend.


Is this a service you subscribe to?  Or do you spend endless hours searching for them.  If it is the latter, there maybe a business there for you.

The folks at the Bannon talk would be a perfect audience.  Especially the woman who wants Trump to be Dictator.

https://wearemitu.com/politics/woman-calls-trump-dictatorship/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

George Papadopoulos@GeorgePapa19
https://twitter.com/GeorgePapa19/status/1108469718933897217
Replying to @JohnBrennan

John: all the assets you weaponized against me are being outed in London, Canberra and Rome. Mifsud, Halper, Downer, Tawil etc. congress has the names, my testimony and foreign governments are now cooperating with the Trump administration to out the rest. Good luck.


12.3K
1:45 PM - Mar 20, 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

*Deroy Murdock: Mueller report quashes left's top excuse for Hillary's 2016 loss – Trump won fair and square*

By Deroy Murdock | Fox News
_





_

_

NEW YORK -- Breaking news:

Donald J. Trump won the presidency, fair and square.
He does not occupy the Oval Office due to an elaborate plot involving the KGB, the Kremlin, Russian Federation President Vladimir Putin, or the ghosts of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg. Instead, he won the old-fashioned way: He followed the rules and out-foxed and out-worked Democratic Party nominee Hillary Clinton.

Hillary, in turn, appeared at only 63 rallies in the final 99 days of the 2016 general-election campaign (versus 132 for Trump), as Gateway Pundit’s Joe Hoft calculated. She addressed, on average, 1,734 people at each of these rallies (versus 7,297 for Trump). Hillary barely made it to Michigan and never managed to find Wisconsin on a map of the USA.
_



_

Trump triumphed. Hillary tanked. And the Democrats cann

Democrats, accept this fact: The 2016 campaign is finally over. Clinton sank. And Trump soared — without Russia’s help. Your two-year-plus campaign of finger-pointing and excuse making is for naught. Get over it. Swallow the fact that your nominee squandered a race that she should have secured. And she blew it all on her own.

ot blame Moscow for the fact that their queen wears no crown.

These are the inescapable conclusions of the combined FBI and Robert Mueller investigations. With the delivery of the special counsel’s report to Attorney General William Barr Friday afternoon, these back-to-back probes — as well as those of the House and Senate intelligence committees — have ended with neither indictments for nor evidence of the elaborate Russian-collusion conspiracy that Democrats have used as a gargantuan crutch to explain Hillary’s inexplicable loss to a Manhattan real-estate mogul in his maiden race for public office.

Believe it or not, this is exactly what happened.

Grasping desperately for any straw they can grab, some liberals now say that just because no new Mueller-based indictments are forthcoming, Trump still could be in trouble because Mueller might have followed Justice Department guidelines, left a sitting president unindicted, and yielded that duty to the House’s impeachment process.

Nice try.

This theory rests upon the notion that Trump and Russia conspired to steal the White House from the Duchess of Chappaqua, to whom it was bequeathed by royal writ, as everyone knows. So, this collective hallucination goes, Trump and Putin swiped the Oval Office without the involvement of any other U.S. person. Trump supposedly managed this enormous accomplishment with the assistance of Russians but without the knowledge or cooperation of anyone else on his campaign, in the Republican National Committee, or among GOP offices from Nevada to New Hampshire. This would be the only justification for Mueller leaving Trump uncharged (“Let the House do it!”) while issuing zero collusion indictments for any American non-president.

So, Democrats, accept this fact: The 2016 campaign is finally over. Clinton sank. And Trump soared — without Russia’s help. Your two-year-plus campaign of finger-pointing and excuse making is for naught. Get over it. Swallow the fact that your nominee squandered a race that she should have secured. And she blew it all on her own.

Democrats now should move on and help govern this nation. They should negotiate, compromise, and otherwise work with the legitimately and duly elected president of the United States: Donald J. Trump.

As for James Comey, Andrew McCabe, Adam Schiff, Peter Strzok, Maxine Waters, and their enablers in the left-wing media who nurtured the Russia! Russia! Russia! fantasy, they should be ashamed of wasting nearly three years of America’s national life. Luckily for them, there are laws against this sort of thing.

The left’s artificial crusade was a deadweight loss: A War on Leprechauns would have been a better use of America’s time.

Visualize how much more President Trump could have achieved without this manufactured cloud over his head. Imagine how much more the president could have focused on his Make America Great Again agenda without, essentially, a dozen people banging pots, crashing cymbals, and chanting, “Collusion! Collusion! Collusion!”  as they encircled him at the Resolute Desk.

Democrats cannot blame Trump or “far-right, racist Republicans” for the Russia hoax’s final fizzle.

Trump never fired Mueller or hindered his probe. He left both alone.

Also, Mueller’s prosecutors were mainly hardcore, partisan Democrats. Among 17 publically identified members of Team Mueller, 14 are Democrats, 12 are Democratic donors, and two maxed to Hillary. Andrew Weissman attended Hillary’s Election Night party. Jeannie Rhee, was a lawyer for the Clinton Foundation. And Aaron Zebley represented Justin Cooper, Hillary’s aide who pulverized her mobile devices with a hammer. This evidence of severe political bias is appalling. However, it does offer this glistening-silver lining:

The lack of impending indictments strongly suggests that there was no Russian collusion, and this nearly three-year, three-ring circus was a holistic waste of time and money.

This decision did not emerge from a panel of Federalist Society attorneys nor legal experts at George Mason University’s Antonin Scalia School of Law. Rather, this is the considered judgment of Deep State denizen Robert Mueller and the most partisan, pro-Clinton, hardcore-Democrat gang of attorneys ever mustered in one place.
_

_If there’s any cabal that would have left no stone unthrown to neutralize Donald J. Trump, this was it. And the best they could do about Russian collusion was to reach this conclusion:
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

TheBlaze
This flashback to Dems and media fantasizing a frog march for Trump is must-see TV
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/media/2019/03/24/compilation-democrats-trump-handcuffs/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiWns3t3ZnhAhUDIqwKHRpCBa8QlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw0ism2W-DioirPXC4mnVl6j&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Neanderthals were from Australia?
> You sure about that?


Off on another self-made tangent I see, tell me when you want to respond to something real . . . neanderthal?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

According to 23 and me.  I have a much higher than average amount of Neanderthal DNA.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

The 


Sheriff Joe said:


> *Deroy Murdock: Mueller report quashes left's top excuse for Hillary's 2016 loss – Trump won fair and square*
> 
> By Deroy Murdock | Fox News
> _
> ...


The Russians substantially assisted in methods to help Trump and hurt Hillary. That’s why they did the investigation. But even you knew that, dummy.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump looks pretty relaxed today.
> 
> View attachment 4305


How many flags died to make those pants?


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> The
> 
> The Russians substantially assisted in methods to help Trump and hurt Hillary. That’s why they did the investigation. But even you knew that, dummy.


Do we know why Trump won’t let us see the Report?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just showing you what the most powerful couple are up to this stressful weekend.


Enjoying their last days of freedom and putting on a happy face?

. . . or last days on American soil?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The
> 
> The Russians substantially assisted in methods to help Trump and hurt Hillary. That’s why they did the investigation. But even you knew that, dummy.


Sorry, that didn't happen, but if it makes you sleep better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enjoying their last days of freedom and putting on a happy face?
> 
> . . . or last days on American soil?


Maybe, I'm good with pence. The Trump family deserves a vacation after all the lies they have been dealing with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Trump won’t let us see the Report?


Because you don't matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

NEWS MARCH 23, 2019

*Rep. Swalwell says anything Trump says about Mueller report should be 'deemed irrelevant'*

_





(Image source: CNN screenshot)

CALEB HOWE

CNN had a weird Friday night after Special Counsel Robert Mueller concluded his Russia investigation and delivered his report. Analyst Jeffrey Toobin repeatedly had to explain to viewers and fellow contributors that, yes, the investigation really is over and no, there are no arrests forthcoming.

But it wasn't just the contributors and analysts, Democrats from the House and Senate appeared on CNN to discuss the implications of the report and their reactions to it, among them Rep. Eric Swalwell of California, also known as "the Starbucks Martyr."

Swalwell was noticeably angry in the wake of the report, and the reporting about the report, and testily told CNN anchor Wolf Blitzer how angry he was about President Trump never going under oath before the investigation. He also said that Trump will "taint" the report by looking at it, that they can't take Attorney General Barr's "word for it" when it comes to conclusions in the report, and, most amazingly, that we shouldn't even listen to any response from Trump, and that such response should be "deemed irrelevant."



Blitzer pressed Swalwell on why the congress should get the report before or to the exclusion of the executive branch, and that's when the temper kicked in.

"The president is a subject. He's a subject of an investigation," said Swalwell. "There is an honor code that presidents when they are subject to investigations back off but they followed the rule of law. It is inappropriate he would even touch this."

"If he didn't do anything wrong he would keep his hands off of it, say the public can read every word, every sentence, every comma, every period. He's not going to do that. I think it will taint its release," said Swalwell. This is a Democrat member of congress stating in advance that the report will be "tainted", laying the groundwork to not accept it. A trial balloon?

Blitzer then asked the angry congressman if he has confidence in Barr to give congress the maximum amount of detail from the report that he legally can. Swalwell answered that he could trust but verify, and dismissed the caveat about what is permissible under the law by saying that Democrats "outnumber" the president and can subpoena what they want.

"I also think we'll have to hear from Bob Mueller himself. I don't know how we could just accept it at Mr. Barr's word without the lead investigator telling us whether he was limited in any way," said Swalwell. Rep. Adam Schiff on Friday already floated the idea of a subpoena for Mueller.

Swalwell added without prompting by Blitzer that Trump's opinion and comments about the report about him and his campaign, which followed a two-year investigation into him and his associates and family and campaign, should be considered irrelevant.

"I just want to say this, Wolf. I do not want to hear from a president who was unwilling to go under oath as a subject of this investigation, attack a report where others so willingly did go under oath," said Swalwell. "He has no credibility. The state of the evidence will not include his testimony, so anything he says about it I think should be deemed irrelevant."

Later in the exchange Blitzer notes that if there are no indictments forthcoming the Justice Department guideline is that you don't "release negative information about someone who is in charge."

Swalwell said, "that's a guideline I think that we're going to fight."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

What stupid fuck did this commie work for?

WATCH: John Brennan’s Hilariously Bad Predictions on Mueller Probe Just Two Weeks Ago
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/23/watch-john-brennans-hilariously-bad-prediction-mueller-probe-just-two-weeks-ago/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Here are your marching orders/talking points, 
Dummies.

Pelosi Holds Emergency Call With Democratic Caucus Over Mueller Report. Here's What Transpired.
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/03/23/pelosi-holds-emergency-call-with-democratic-caucus-over-mueller-report-heres-wh-n2543603?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiM25aZ25rhAhVCUK0KHWLFCJoQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw3xwPjIFTGpB8NyMVsqct_Q


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Pretty stupid, even for this queer bashing whore.


_







Although the contents of Special Counsel Robert Mueller's report have not been released, Lefties, including MSNBC's Joy Reid, are convinced the Department of Justice is "covering up" for President Donald Trump. They have come to this conclusion because Mueller is not indicting anyone else, including Trump.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Bill Maher Used To Like Mueller — Now: ‘I Don’t Need The Mueller Report To Know Trump Is A Traitor’
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/23/bill-maher-mueller-trusted-him-too-much&ved=2ahUKEwjKuLn23ZrhAhVLbK0KHWQFAaUQlO8DMAh6BAgGECU&usg=AOvVaw2pCkNfX70ILJ9iVFcBxlSk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Pelosi will reject classified briefing of Mueller's findings
MARCH 24, 2019
Why does Nancy Pelosi want to expose our intelligence sources and methods? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/pelosi_will_reject_classified_briefing_of_muellers_findings.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

The rare wisdom of our president is a gift
MARCH 24, 2019
We don't often get one like this.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/the_rare_wisdom_of_our_president_is_a_gift.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

The inflection point: Mueller Report delivery will unleash the counter-narrative
MARCH 23, 2019
Soon enough, the story will be told of the biggest political scandal in the history of the Republic.  For almost two years, all sorts of declassificat...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/the_inflection_point_mueller_report_delivery_will_unleash_the_counternarrative.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Schiff on end of Mueller probe: 'We have to find the truth'
MARCH 23, 2019
Schiff is still digging through that manure pile looking for the pony.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/schiff_on_end_of_mueller_probe_we_have_to_find_the_truth.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

The truth is now out about those FISA warrants
MARCH 23, 2019
Operatives at the Justice Department weren't at all as convinced as the FBI was about the merits of spying on Trump's campaign. Devin Nunes noticed.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/so_the_truth_is_now_out_about_those_fisa_warrants.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, that didn't happen, but if it makes you sleep better.


Actually that did happen.  Of the many indictments from the Mueller team there are dozens of Russians who ran sophisticated social media campaigns targeting very specific voters in very specific geographical areas.  These social media campaigns used false and misleading information about HRC. Like the completely ridiculous stories of the child sex ring in DC that only a complete fool who should not be allowed anywhere near a voting booth would believe.  These campaigns were effective.  The ,unknown this morning, is where did those Russians get the data to target so specifically the exact areas to switch what had been Obama districts to Trump districts.  This is no small thing since it was roughly 70,000 votes across a few states in these districts that swung the election to Pussy Grabber.


Cigar anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Actually that did happen.  Of the many indictments from the Mueller team there are dozens of Russians who ran sophisticated social media campaigns targeting very specific voters in very specific geographical areas.  These social media campaigns used false and misleading information about HRC. Like the completely ridiculous stories of the child sex ring in DC that only a complete fool who should not be allowed anywhere near a voting booth would believe.  These campaigns were effective.  The ,unknown this morning, is where did those Russians get the data to target so specifically the exact areas to switch what had been Obama districts to Trump districts.  This is no small thing since it was roughly 70,000 votes across a few states in these districts that swung the election to Pussy Grabber.
> 
> 
> Cigar anyone?


Yeah, no. They gave Corsi a plea deal, he declined and they didn't indict. 
Witch hunting brownshirts.
Russia gave Clinton 145 million and trump is in bed with Russia? Keep it coming.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, no. They gave Corsi a plea deal, he declined and they didn't indict.
> Witch hunting brownshirts.
> Russia gave Clinton 145 million and trump is in bed with Russia? Keep it coming.


I like that you used one of the Russian fake stories to prove my point.  Thank you.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Having confirmed Russian influence in the election without proving Trump actually colluded with them, we are left with many liars and crooks in jail...and the prospect of many more to come.
Should be interesting.

But having fulfilled his promises of building a wall with Mexican money and reducing the federal deficit, I'm still a believer...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, no. They gave Corsi a plea deal, he declined and they didn't indict.
> Witch hunting brownshirts.
> Russia gave Clinton 145 million and trump is in bed with Russia? Keep it coming.


What did Corsi have to do with the polling data?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What did Corsi have to do with the polling data?


Nothing.
Just like Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

*From a left wing rag.*

*The last paragraph is telling.*

*Complex tale involving Hillary Clinton, uranium and Russia resurfaces*

By Samantha Putterman on Friday, December 7th, 2018 at 4:06 p.m.


A controversial tale involving Hillary Clinton, the Clinton Foundation, uranium and Russia continues to rear its ugly head years after it came out.

We previously reported on what we know about the Uranium One deal and to this day the details remain murky.

The charge: That Hillary Clinton sold roughly 20 percent of America’s uranium supply to Russia in exchange for $145 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation.

A recent social media post that takes the accusation a bit further by lumping in former FBI Director Robert Mueller, special counsel in the continuing special counsel investigation.

The post has a picture of Hillary Clinton with text saying, "I sold 20 percent of America’s uranium to Russia. Then the Russian government gave $145 million to Clinton Foundation." Underneath is a picture of Mueller, with text saying, "I delivered it."

The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)

As secretary of state, Clinton did serve on a government board that ultimately approved a transfer of uranium, but she wasn’t the deciding vote. And the Clinton Foundation did receive $145 million from parties involved in the transaction — but the dates of a large share of the donations and the deal don’t add up to suggest a quid pro quo.

Mueller was the FBI director at the time, and the FBI was investigating corruption by the Russian company involved in the deal before the transfer was approved. But he played no role in delivering anything that we could find.

The Uranium One deal
The story stems back to the 2015 book _Clinton Cash_, an investigation by Breitbart News editor-at-large Peter Schweizer. A chapter in the book suggest a pay-for-play scheme between the Clintons and Russia, accusing them of transferring uranium in exchange for donation money.

According to our previous story, in 2007, a Clinton Foundation donor, Frank Giustra, sold his company UrAsia, to another — Uranium One — and unloaded his personal stake in it. The merged company kept Uranium One as its name and was based out of Toronto.

Though it was based in Canada, Uranium One has mines, mills and land in Wyoming, Utah and other U.S. states equal to about 20 percent of the U.S. uranium production capacity. It’s actual production, though, is actually a smaller portion of the uranium produced in the U.S., at 11 percent in 2014, according to Oilprice.com.

Under the terms of the deal, UrAsia shareholders kept a 60 percent stake in the new company until June 2010, when Russia’s nuclear agency, Rosatom, completed purchase of a 51 percent stake.

But the deal had to be approved by multiple U.S. agencies first, including the Committee on Foreign Investments in the United States, or CFIUS — on which the U.S. Secretary of State sits.

The committee approved the proposal, and in 2013, Russia assumed 100 percent ownership of the company and renamed it Uranium One Holding.

The deal, however, was not Clinton’s to approve alone. The CFIUS panel also includes the attorney general and the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Commerce, Energy and Homeland Security, as well as the heads of the Office of the U.S. Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy.

The claim makes it seem like Clinton had the power of vetoing or approving the deal, which she did not.

Clinton has said that she was not personally involved and, in a _New York Times_ article, then-Assistant Secretary of State Jose Fernandez, who represented the State Department on the panel, said Clinton "never intervened" in CFIUS matters.

The Clinton Foundation donations
It is accurate that nine individuals related to the company donated to the Clinton Foundation but the bulk of the money —$131 million — came from Giustra.

And Giustra said he sold off his entire stake in the company in 2007, three years before the Russia deal and about 18 months before Clinton became secretary of state.

We couldn’t independently verify Giustra’s claim, but if he is telling the truth, the donation amount to the Clinton Foundation from Uranium One investors drops significantly — from $145 million to $4 million.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing.
> Just like Trump.


It will be interesting what Corsi has to say at the Stone trial in November.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *From a left wing rag.*
> 
> *The last paragraph is telling.*
> 
> ...


You have areading comprehension problem if you think that article supports your and the Russian hackers claims.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

I wonder how many more  investigations  Mueller has referred out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You have areading comprehension problem if you think that article supports your and the Russian hackers claims.


If he is telling g the truth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he is telling g the truth?


Guess who is a board member of the Clinton foundation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

*The Clintons, a luxury jet and their $100 million donor from Canada*



Tom Hamburger ,
Rosalind S. Helderman and
Anu Narayanswamy
May 3, 2015

Bill Clinton was planning a charity trip to Latin America and needed a big plane.

For Frank Giustra, who had never met the former president, this was an opportunity. The Canadian mining magnate and onetime Hollywood studio owner stepped up to let the former president borrow his luxurious passenger jet. There was just one condition: Giustra would come along for the ride.

That 2005 trip was the start of an intense, mutually beneficial friendship — one that has helped propel the Clinton Foundation into a global giant and established Giustra’s reputation as an international philanthropist while helping him build connections in countries where his business was expanding.

Keep Reading

Giustra has since committed more than $100 million to the work of the Clinton Foundation, becoming one of the largest individual donors to the family’s charities.

Clinton has also gained regular transportation, borrowing Giustra’s plane 26 times for foundation business since 2005, including 13 trips in which the two men traveled together. The numbers on Clinton’s use of the plane, never previously reported, were provided by a spokeswoman for Giustra.

VIEW GRAPHIC 
Explore the connections of a Clinton donor.
The relationship has gained attention as Hillary Rodham Clinton has launched her presidential campaign amid questions about whether the Clinton Foundation has served as an avenue for wealthy interests to gain entree to a powerful family.

Giustra, 57, a Vancouver, B.C.-based mogul whose eclectic business interests include founding Lionsgate Entertainment and investing in gold mines and an olive oil company, has come to symbolize a relatively new but substantial category of Clinton backers: foreign donors who are not legally eligible to contribute to U.S. political candidates but grew close to the Clintons through the charity.

_[Clintons’ foundation has raised nearly $2 billion — and some key questions]_

In a rare interview, Giustra told The Washington Post recently that his friendship with Bill Clinton has grown entirely out of their shared interest in philanthropy — not business.

“I have one very specific reason I have a relationship with Bill Clinton: I admire what he does, and I want to be part of it,” Giustra said. “But I’ve never asked him for a damn thing.”

But Giustra’s donations, and others from his friends in the international mining business, are becoming a factor in Hillary Clinton’s campaign.

Last week, the Clinton Foundation acknowledged that an affiliated Canadian charity founded in 2007 by Giustra kept its donors secret, despite a 2008 ethics agreement with the Obama administration promising to reveal the New York-based foundation’s donors.

1,100 donors to a Canadian charity tied to Clinton Foundation remain secret]

For Giustra, the partnership with Bill Clinton provided an introduction to the world of international philanthropy at the highest levels — a feel-good, reputation-enhancing effort that he said he finds more personally satisfying than amassing wealth.


ADVERTISING
At the same time, Giustra continued to expand his business empire, closing some of the biggest deals of his career in the same countries where he traveled with Clinton.

In one case, he finalized a massive transaction to buy uranium mines in Kazakhstan days after dining with that nation’s president, along with Clinton and about 50 other guests. In another, a Colombian oil operation he helped form received valuable drilling rights in deals involving a state-owned oil company that went through a few years after he met the Colombian president through the Clinton Foundation.

Giustra said government approval was not required in either case.

_[Foreign governments gave millions to foundation while Clinton was at State Dept.]_

‘We hit it off right away’
Giustra and Bill Clinton first met on June 5, 2005, after Giustra’s plane touched down at the White Plains, N.Y., airport — the closest airfield to the Clinton home in Chappaqua — to pick up the former president and ferry him to Arkansas and then on to Mexico, Colombia and Brazil.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It will be interesting what Corsi has to say at the Stone trial in November.


Corsi is a lying, conspiracy pushing worm. Like t or stone nothing he says is worth the time to listen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, I'm good with pence. The Trump family deserves a vacation after all the lies they have been dealing with.


t and those around him don't much bother keeping up with their own lies, they just tell more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because you don't matter.


That is what t thinks, the American people don't matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Corsi is a lying, conspiracy pushing worm. Like t or stone nothing he says is worth the time to listen.


You forgot innocent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is what t thinks, the American people don't matter.


So what's your prediction of the report?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You forgot innocent.


Of what? Certainly not of being stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what's your prediction of the report?


That the release of the unedited version of the report, for general consumption, will be tied up in courts for years, maybe more than a decade . . . exactly how t would want it.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That the release of the unedited version of the report, for general consumption, will be tied up in courts for years, maybe more than a decade . . . exactly how t would want it.


There’s no way Trump wants that Mueller report released. All the others get released...
Rubio and Cruz saying it has to come out.
Anti-Castro Cubans like them don’t like Russia.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

So Mueller had the Papadopolous’ knowledge of the emails the Russians had, the WikiLeaks dump and the Russian hacking of the DNC, so what did they need to know to show actual collusion?

He put a lot of crooks and liars in jail and we know the Russians assisted, but somehow couldn’t pin Jared or Don Jr or Trump with actually conspiring with Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s no way Trump wants that Mueller report released. All the others get released...
> Rubio and Cruz saying it has to come out.
> Anti-Castro Cubans like them don’t like Russia.


All the others?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> So Mueller had the Papadopolous’ knowledge of the emails the Russians had, the WikiLeaks dump and the Russian hacking of the DNC, so what did they need to know to show actual collusion?
> 
> He put a lot of crooks and liars in jail and we know the Russians assisted, but somehow couldn’t pin Jared or Don Jr or Trump with actually conspiring with Russia.


So Trump is innocent.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Trump is innocent.


Innocent of conspiring with the Russians who helped his campaign? Obviously not enough eveidence to indict.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All the others?


Starr Report. Jaworski/Cox Report about Watergate. You know, the Special Counsel and AG investigation reports.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Innocent of conspiring with the Russians who helped his campaign? Obviously not enough eveidence to indict.


That was the supposed crime, so he is innocent, you can say it. Maybe it will start the healing process.

It is going to drop here is 30 minutes or so.
We will see.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Corsi is a lying, conspiracy pushing worm. Like t or stone nothing he says is worth the time to listen.


Different under oath in a court room. Nowhere to hide.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> First, they made money.  Secondly, I was pretty aware that while there is proven collusion I did not expect it to be proven to point directly to Pussy Grabber.  I think he was aware of the help and new about the help long before any of us new any of this. Mueller and his team confirmed that Russia helped him. Let us see what comes out over the next couple months.


*Andy ....that statement is a complete weasel response.

You and the Liberal establishment are hell bent on " Salem Witch " trials....nothing more.

Good Luck.....we've had enough............
*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Different under oath in a court room. Nowhere to hide.



*There's nothing to expose...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

You can celebrate now.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

No coordination.  That is pretty definitive.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

I wonder if you assholes who dumped on Mueller and his team want to offer an apology. 

While I still think Manafort (probably for his own personal reasons now that we have the report in place) and Stone through his work with Wikileaks certainly helped the Russians help Trump, we have to honor the work and I owe a couple guys some gift certificates.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was the supposed crime, so he is innocent, you can say it. Maybe it will start the healing process.
> 
> It is going to drop here is 30 minutes or so.
> We will see.


“While this report does not conclude that the President committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him.”
Well then I guess the Russian assistance remains a mystery...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I wonder if you assholes who dumped on Mueller and his team want to offer an apology.


Why? He hired the most anti  Trump team possible and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> “While this report does not conclude that the President committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him.”
> Well then I guess the Russian assistance remains a mystery...


Only to you, you fucking baby.
You lose, again.
Ha


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

EXONERATED*



*not


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Corsi is a lying, conspiracy pushing worm. Like t or stone nothing he says is worth the time to listen.


Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Innocent of conspiring with the Russians who helped his campaign? Obviously not enough eveidence to indict.


OBVI. Not any. Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s no way Trump wants that Mueller report released. All the others get released...
> Rubio and Cruz saying it has to come out.
> Anti-Castro Cubans like them don’t like Russia.


He has been saying release it for days now.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why? He hired the most anti  Trump team possible and couldn't find anything.


All those Republicans Pussy Grabber called "Angry Democrats"?  They found things, Just not proof of a conspiracy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of what? Certainly not of being stupid.


Is it 11/8/2016 again? 
Sure feels like it.
You bitches should just admit you were wrong, again.
You ladies need to quit squattig to pee and admit you are just a bunch of pantisan hacks who couldn't deal with Trump beating your fucking nag.
Party over country.
Trump in a real landside in 2020.
Just think of the campaign adds and how much his will affect the house races.
You really stepped in it with this bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> All those Republicans Pussy Grabber called "Angry Democrats"?  They found things, Just not proof of a conspiracy.


Man up Andy, the rest of your dignity is slipping away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Special Counsel: No Russia Collusion 'Despite Multiple Offers'
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/24/special-counsel-no-russia-collusion-despite-multiple-offers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwig5JrZ2ZvhAhUJLK0KHWJfDQgQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2IwfqGuiszfkvphNxLHk0-&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Special Counsel: No Russia Collusion 'Despite Multiple Offers'
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/24/special-counsel-no-russia-collusion-despite-multiple-offers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwig5JrZ2ZvhAhUJLK0KHWJfDQgQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2IwfqGuiszfkvphNxLHk0-&ampcf=1


T]he investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

'That scraping noise you may hear': Brit Hume takes Adam Schiff apart over collusion fails
https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2019/03/24/that-scraping-noise-you-may-hear-brit-hume-takes-adam-schiff-apart-over-collusion-fails/


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I wonder if you assholes who dumped on Mueller and his team want to offer an apology.
> 
> While I still think Manafort (probably for his own personal reasons now that we have the report in place) and Stone through his work with Wikileaks certainly helped the Russians help Trump, we have to honor the work and I owe a couple guys some gift certificates.


*Why would anyone who has rightfully called Robert Mueller a *
*" DIRTY COP " offer ANY kind of an apology for the obvious as *
*hell attempted coup of a duly elected PRESIDENT !!!*

*Everyone of those involved with this NOW clearly obvious coup*
*attempt should be tried and strung up in the nearest Gallows !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

*THAT INCLUDES THE " DIRTY COP " !!!!!*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man up Andy, the rest of your dignity is slipping away.


Don't over play the situation. Pussy Grabber is still Pussy Grabber.  He surrounded himself with a bunch of folks who are going to jail.  Why don't you weigh in on what we should do about Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Don't over play the situation. Pussy Grabber is still Pussy Grabber.  He surrounded himself with a bunch of folks who are going to jail.  Why don't you weigh in on what we should do about Russia.


Why didn't Obama handle it? That lazy pussy knew and said he told Putin to "cut it out"

"The 80s called and wants their foreign policy back."

You people.are the ones that overplayed their hand.

Trump's the president and if you people.continue with your games it won't be good for our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

*Dem Rep. Cohen: AG Barr Was Appointed by Trump --- 'Put Very Little Credence in What He's Saying'*



_





PAM KEY 24 Mar 2019 

Sunday on MSNBC’s live coverage of Attorney General William Barr’s letter summarizing special counsel Robert Mueller’s findings, Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN) “very little credence” should be put in what Barr said given he was appointed by President Donald Trump.





Cohen said, “First Mueller was not making a traditional prosecutorial judgment.  Those are very interesting words. And then as you well said, he did not draw a conclusion one way or the other on obstruction. It does not draw that conclusion. It also does not exonerate the president.”

He continued, “They said there no collusion, but there was obstruction. That’s important. The people’s House needs to know and it the people’s House needs to have the complete report so that we can have hearings on this issue and pass laws to protect the American public.”

He added, “He was appointed by Donald Trump after he decided Jeff Sessions wasn’t his Roy Cohn he wasn’t his ace attorney looking out for him, not for the country, not for justice. Bill Barr was put in there for a reason. I don’t doubt he went to a group like the Federalist Society that picked his judges and said, ‘find me my Roy Cohn.’ For him to make that statement, Mueller wasn’t part of it. Mueller wasn’t part of that decision that says we’re not coming to a conclusion of obstruction, that is what Mueller said. They come to the conclusion, nothing there. Well, Barr is there because he’s appointed by Trump, he’s not elected by the people, and you can put very little credence in what he’s saying. He is a Trump appointee put in to protect Trump and why they put him in. There’s just too much out there for the American public to let this go. We need all the facts. There needs to be transparency. There needs to be a release of the entire document.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

James comey, what a dick.

"So many questions."


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Don't over play the situation. Pussy Grabber is still Pussy Grabber.  He surrounded himself with a bunch of folks who are going to jail.  Why don't you weigh in on what we should do about Russia.



*There's a Damn good possibility a few of those " Falsely " charged were plants....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 256496, member: 1585"

James comey, what a dick.

"So many questions."

View attachment 4310

/QUOTE


*Abraham Lincoln's conspirators gallows ......!*







*Yes James Comey....Gallows are generally made from tall wood.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Does anyone know who runs the SDNY?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Don't over play the situation. Pussy Grabber is still Pussy Grabber.  He surrounded himself with a bunch of folks who are going to jail.  Why don't you weigh in on what we should do about Russia.


Spoken by someone who's been overplaying the situation for two years...
Didn't we have a bet regarding Trump and collusion/conspiring with the Russian?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Al Sharpton: 'This Is a Clear Day of Victory for the President'
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/24/al-sharpton-this-is-a-clear-day-of-victory-for-the-president/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiBpfrki5zhAhVEOq0KHbxWDN4QlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw0M6p4s3_xwQnAViC_gPXnx


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Konstantin Kilimnik is still under indictment. Maybe we will learn more about how he, Manafort and Gates used the polling data if he is ever brought to trial.


Click your heels together three times and repeat there's gotta be something more, there's gotta be something more...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

*Hollywood Digs In on Russia Conspiracies: 'Fight for Our Democracy Is About to Intensify'*



_





Amanda Edwards/Getty Images for The Women's March Los Angeles
JUSTIN CARUSO 24 Mar 2019 
*Hollywood figures doubled down on Trump-Russia conspiracies Sunday following Attorney General William Barr releasing a letter to Congress summarizing the Mueller report, which concludes President Donald Trump’s campaign did not collude with the Kremlin.*



Many in Hollywood previously fantasized about Robert Mueller’s investigation resulting in an indictments for Trump and his family.

However, Attorney General Bill Barr’s letter to Congress Sunday put those hopes to bed, as Mueller was unable to find any evidence of the Trump campaign colluding with Russia.“#MuellersReport finds no evidence showing #TrumpsTeam of ‘collusion’ with Russia, but stops short of ‘exonerating’ Trump on obstruction of justice. Knowing Trump, he probably tried to do exactly that. TWO MORE YEARS OF CHAOS, RACE BAITING, GRIFTERS, CON ARTISTS, SHAME/FEAR. SAD,” Bette Midler roared.

Rob Reiner was similarly unhinged, saying, “The fight for our Democracy is about to intensify. The GOP cult is lining up behind a Criminal Autocrat.”

“We keep fighting the lies and corruption battles, but the war of saving 242 years of self rule will be won by destroying him overwhelmingly at the ballot box. FIGHT!”

“So – William bar makes conclusions for mueller ?” actor John Cusack said. “Congress demand the full report -Doesn’t conclude trump commuted a crime – doesn’t exonerate him – punt to Congress.”
Celebrity activist Alyssa Milano, meanwhile, wondered, “Well, if there was nothing in the report why won’t they just release it?”
“If the report fully exonerated him or his family, he’d have it all out in seconds. Wouldn’t he?”


Rosie O’Donnell put her hopes in the release of the entire report.

“the summary is irrelevant – only the full report matters *ReleaseTheEntireReport*,” she said.

“I wonder why Kushner felt the need to set up back channel at the Russian Embassy,” Mia Farrow wondered.

“#trumpColluded beyond a doubt!” actor John Leguizamo declared. “Now America must confront itself about its own moral Boundaries and code of ethics! Turning point in American history! Are we a rule of law country or are we a lawless lie!”
Check out all the unhinged Hollywood reactions.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Too funny.

Fake News CNN cancelled their "Tricky Dick" show to show how Trump was exonerated.
OOps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

LOL: CNN Reporter Says Its “Pro-Trump” Media That Got Collusion Coverage Wrong
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/24/lol-cnn-reporter-says-pro-trump-media-got-collusion-coverage-wrong/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

The REAL Collusion, Part 2: What Is the Connection Between James Clapper, Victor Pinchuk, and CTO of Only Company To Work on Hacked DNC Server?
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/24/real-collusion-part-2-common-denominator-james-clapper-victor-pinchuk-cto-company-work-hacked-dnc-server/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spoken by someone who's been overplaying the situation for two years...
> Didn't we have a bet regarding Trump and collusion/conspiring with the Russian?


You still owe me from our Obama being re-elected bet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

_Whoa: Carl Bernstein Thinks The Media's Coverage Of The Mueller Probe Is...
Beth Baumann |  @eb454 | March 24, 2019
 


Former Washington Post reporter Carl Bernstein, known for his coverage of the Watergate scandal, appeared on CNN's "Reliable Sources" with Brian Stetler. One of the topics discussed: the media's coverage of the Mueller probe. Bernstein argued the media “has done one of the greatest reporting jobs” in the history of presidential coverage.


"When you look at the media coverage of the past two years, has the media's reputation been helped or hurt by the combination of news and speculation?" Stetler asked Bernstein.

"I think you have to look at the larger context of the Cold Civil War that's going on in this country and division in this country and, clearly, half of the country feels, 40, 45 percent, of the most intense Trump supporters would say that we have been terrible and I think the rest of – probably the majority – would say that we've done a really good job," Bernstein explained.

"And I think we've done – the media, the press –  has done one of the greatest reporting jobs in the history, especially of covering a presidency, by the most news organizations," Bernstein said. "And let's look where the disinformation and mistakes and lying have come from. It hasn't come from the press. It's come from the President of the United States and those around him."

He also reiterated Democrats' talking points, saying the full Mueller report needs to be released in order for the American people to know exactly what's in it. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You still owe me from our Obama being re-elected bet.


Yes I do.
We've talked about this, I offered to pay up.
I thought you declined my offer, looks like I'm wrong or you changed your mind. That's fine....
Anytime you want to collect Rat Patrol, you let me know.
I'm in San Diego often enough & it's not unusual for me to be in Ocean Beach when I'm in SD.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too funny.
> 
> Fake News CNN cancelled their "Tricky Dick" show to show how Trump was exonerated.
> OOps.


The report itself says, "does not exonerate" it was the t appointed AG's opinion that , "there wasn't sufficient evidence to indict". Aka it wasn't quite a open and shut case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spoken by someone who's been overplaying the situation for two years...
> Didn't we have a bet regarding Trump and collusion/conspiring with the Russian?


Did you see where I already posted I owed a couple of cards?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The report itself says, "does not exonerate" it was the t appointed AG's opinion that , "there wasn't sufficient evidence to indict". Aka it wasn't quite a open and shut case.


So now you impugn the AG...like Mueller an honorable man.
Mueller decided no collusion, no more indictments, seems like the case was shut by Mueller.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Click your heels together three times and repeat there's gotta be something more, there's gotta be something more...


Nope.  Except what we will find out from Stone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The report itself says, "does not exonerate" it was the t appointed AG's opinion that , "there wasn't sufficient evidence to indict". Aka it wasn't quite a open and shut case.


It's fucking shut now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you see where I already posted I owed a couple of cards?


No I didn't see the post...but no worries Andy.
If we ever run across one another, we'll have a drink and laugh...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nope.  Except what we will find out from Stone.


Keep wishing Andy....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Dems’ Post-Mueller Letter Messaging Strategy Is Now Clear – And Full of Lies
https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2019/03/24/dems-post-mueller-letter-messaging-strategy-now-clear-full-lies/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No I didn't see the post...but no worries Andy.
> If we ever run across one another, we'll have a drink and laugh...


I like to pay my bets.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Keep wishing Andy....


I am not wishing.  There will be a trial. Things will be learned


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't think Fat Jerry's heart can take any intense investigations. You?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am not wishing.  There will be a trial. Things will be learned


Trump is gonna be pardoning these people and with the voter's blessing.


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is gonna be pardoning these people and with the voter's blessing.


I noticed that you used the singular form of the possessive " voter's " there, rather than the plural form " voters' ".


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So now you impugn the AG...like Mueller an honorable man.
> Mueller decided no collusion, no more indictments, seems like the case was shut by Mueller.


Since Congress voted almost unanimously last week to release the full report, we will soon be able to make our own judgments on that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Since Congress voted almost unanimously last week to release the full report, we will soon be able to make our own judgments on that.


It's not up to Congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

The 2020 Dems Are Weighing In On The Mueller Report...And They All Sound Exactly The Same
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/03/24/heres-what-the-2020-dems-are-saying-about-the-mueller-report-n2543642?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi65fqCm5zhAhUPOq0KHSH5ANYQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw3UnW98gdcfUhusHceObFbe&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not up to Congress.


You don't want it released?

It will be interesting to watch the behavior of Representatives and Senators if their request is denied.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

espola said:


> You don't want it released?
> 
> It will be interesting to watch the behavior of Representatives and Senators if their request is denied.


I don't really care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Nadler: Congress has to look at a “broader picture” than just crimes in deciding whether to impeach
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/24/nadler-congress-look-broader-picture-just-crimes-deciding-whether-impeach/


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't really care.


But you will quote and link to hundreds of those who do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

espola said:


> But you will quote and link to hundreds of those who do.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey how about the dossier?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey how about the dossier?


This went down like we all thought it would. I'm sure the nutcases in here will be going through TDS or some other form of syndrome....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Biggest Mueller Report Takeaway: Don’t Trust Democrats*
Justin Haskins | Mar 25, 2019 12:01 AM





_Source: AP Photo/Andrew Harnik, file_

After nearly two years of questions, breathless media reports, and seemingly endless investigations, the primary findings of the Special Counsel’s report have finally been released, and the result couldn’t be worse for Democrats: The Trump campaign did not collude with foreign agents in the 2016 election.

According to a four-page letter issued by Attorney General William Barr, “The report … explains that a primary consideration for the Special Counsel’s investigation was whether any Americans – including individuals associated with the Trump campaign – joined the Russian conspiracies to influence the election, which would be a federal crime. The Special Counsel’s investigation did not find that the Trump campaign or anyone associated with it conspired or coordinated with Russia in its efforts to influence the 2016 presidential election.”

The letter further states that the Mueller report does not present a conclusion regarding allegations that the Trump administration obstructed justice in its handling of the Russia collusion investigation, but Attorney General William Barr and Assistant Attorney General Rod Rosenstein have concluded there is not sufficient evidence to warrant an obstruction of justice charge. 

In other words, President Trump’s repeated claims of a “witch hunt” appear to have been correct. Democrats and their mainstream media sycophants wailed for months that they had evidence showing Trump colluded with Russia—all the while ignoring the evidence that Hillary Clinton likely colluded with at least one foreign government. They were wrong. 

Congressional Democrats knew there was very little evidence pointing toward collusion, but they continued to confuse and mislead the public in order to score political points. Their disgraceful strategy worked, too. Despite a roaring economy, Democrats recaptured the House of Representatives for the first time in years in 2018.

Is Donald Trump a saint? No. Has the president said and done things I wish he hadn’t? Yes, and I think most conservatives agree. However, Trump’s policy record is, from a conservative perspective, stellar, and all Americans, including minorities and women, are empirically much better off because of President Trump’s policies. The only reason Democrats created the Russian collusion narrative is because they knew it was their best shot at beating Trump and Republicans. They couldn’t win the policy debate, so they made Trump’s entire first year all about Russia, Russia, Russia.

Simply put, Democrats lied to you, and they would do it all over again if they could, because congressional Democrats don’t care about anything except winning elections. 

As tempting as it is to focus on Democrats’ Russia misdeeds and their efforts to shield Hillary Clinton from serious scandals—especially her email and Benghazi cover-ups—the real takeaway for all Americans should be that you shouldn’t trust any of the promises congressional Democrats make, including those made by the Democrats running for president.

When Democrats tell you that they can pay for their numerous new government programs by taxing millionaires and billionaires, don’t believe them. They have absolutely no way to pay for the tens of trillions of dollars in additional spending. In fact, even if they were to confiscate every penny belonging to every single billionaire in the entire world, it wouldn’t even pay for one-third of the cost of single-payer health care ($32 trillion) in just the first 10 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Flashback: WaPo, NYT Awarded Pulitzer Prizes For Trump-Russia Collusion Reports
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/24/flashback-wapo-nyt-pulitzer-prize-trump-russia&ved=2ahUKEwiRr4CMjZ3hAhURbKwKHUt_DNQQlO8DMAd6BAgIECE&usg=AOvVaw0Nw-EzuXFI7F4fFACnLZvV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

…HECKLER CALLS JERRY NADLER ‘LOSER’ AT PRESS CONFERENCE…
…NADLER GOES NUTS: WE CAN’T TRUST BARR!
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/24/heckler-calls-jerry-nadler-loser-at-mueller-report-press-conference/
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/24/nadler-we-cant-rely-on-barrs-possibly-hasty-partisan-interpretation-of-mueller-report/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

***LIVE WIRE***
…DESPERATE MEDIA, DEMS FIND HOPE: ’NOT EXONERATED’ FROM OBSTRUCTION…
…2 YEARS, 2,800 SUBPOENAS, 500 WARRANTS, 500 WITNESS INTERVIEWS LATER, *NO* COLLUSION…
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/24/report-mueller-probe-concludes-trump-didnt-commit-crime/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Trump-haters horrified that Mueller found no evidence the president is a traitor*
By Patricia McCarthy
The left predictably melted down in shocked and sensational fashion when the summary of the Mueller report written by AG Barr and Deputy AG Rosenstein was released and read on Sunday, and it was announced that there was no evidence of collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia. Despite the abundance of facts that have long proved the Trump-Russia collusion meme was a hoax devised by the Clintons, approved by Obama and orchestrated by the corrupt overlords at the DOJ and FBI, our pathetic media, even Fox News, called the news of Mueller's exoneration a bombshell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Law and Order.

No Collusion, No Obstruction
MARCH 25, 2019
AG Barr's summary ends the collusion saga... whether the Democrats like it or not.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/no_collusion_no_obstruction.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Nancy Pelosi Vows To Reject Classified Briefing On Mueller Report
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c96d94de4b0a6329e179096/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjlu-3ck53hAhUQOawKHXrcDPYQlO8DMAh6BAgHECU&usg=AOvVaw1h07hxth6Z9PSJpaTlHdKG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Since Congress voted almost unanimously last week to release the full report, we will soon be able to make our own judgments on that.


Which one is you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

National Suicide Prevention Lifeline
Call 1-800-273-8255
Available 24 hours everyday


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Those Questioning Justice Department’s Obstruction Logic Were Silent For Comey’s Clinton Email Logic
https://www.redstate.com/joesquire/2019/03/25/questioning-justice-departments-obstruction-logic-silent-comeys-clinton-email-logic/


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

As I suspected, Trump is desperately keeping the Report from us.
Some ugly stuff in there, no doubt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> As I suspected, Trump is desperately keeping the Report from us.
> Some ugly stuff in there, no doubt.


You are so smart.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> As I suspected, Trump is desperately keeping the Report from us.
> Some ugly stuff in there, no doubt.


Devin's cow says Devin wants it burned.  I guess he got a complete copy.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are so smart.


You’re not dumb. You’re just scared and angry and hateful.
You do know he doesn’t want it released.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re not dumb. You’re just scared and angry and hateful.
> You do know he doesn’t want it released.


Probably not and neither would you or I.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*VIDEO. Watch Our Fearless Media Predict That Mueller’s Investigation Would Destroy President Trump*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*SHAME OF THE NATION: 533,074 articles have been published about Russia and Trump...* 
*Networks Gave Whopping 2,284 Minutes to Probe...*


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

I wonder what’s in the Report that’s so bad? I hope the publisher finds out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder what’s in the Report that’s so bad? I hope the publisher finds out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder what’s in the Report that’s so bad? I hope the publisher finds out.


It takes a real man to admit when she is wrong.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably not and neither would you or I.


Why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Why not?


I am a private person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

'Speculative Nonsense': Media Figures Pile on Brennan for False Rhetoric About Indictments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Media
*ABC News’ Terry Moran rightly says ‘John Brennan has a lot to answer for,’ but isn’t he forgetting a few others*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Sh*t just got REAL: Sen. Lindsey Graham’s presser on Mueller report should TERRIFY Democrats and the Deep State (watch)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

‘What did Barack Obama know’? Ari Fleischer says it’s time we get to the bottom of what exactly the 44th president was doing

If I were Trump I would save this as a last bullet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2019)

Interestingly, Senator Graham stated that he was a strong t supporter because they are both Republicans, and then within seconds denied that he was biased.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Avenatti Arrested For Extortion... Developing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Interestingly, Senator Graham stated that he was a strong t supporter because they are both Republicans, and then within seconds denied that he was biased.


and?


----------



## Booter (Mar 25, 2019)

Congratulations to Don The Con Trump and all the nutters here on Mueller not having enough evidence to prove he colluded with the Russians.  Truly a great day for Commander Bone Spurs the Pussy Grabber In Chief.

*Here Are the Other Investigations President Trump Still Faces*

Mueller cautioned that his report does not exonerate the President, either.

Trump trumpeted the findings of the report, which recommended no additional indictments, as a victory, tweeting, “No Collusion, No Obstruction, Complete and Total EXONERATION. KEEP AMERICA GREAT!”

However, Trump is not out from under the investigative microscope. There are more than a dozen other investigations and lawsuits looking into the President, his businesses, his family and his associates.

This is not an exhaustive list, as there may be investigations that have not yet been made public, and there are other loosely connected players also being investigated thanks to Mueller’s work. But here are the key legal threats still facing Trump and his inner circle.

*Ongoing Investigations*

*Roger Stone criminal trial*
*The hush money investigation*
*Trump’s inauguration funding*
*Pro-Trump super PAC*
*Trump Organization insurance policies*
*Trump Organization real estate deals*
*The Trump Foundation*
*Trump’s taxes*
*Trump’s golf club employing undocumented immigrants*
*Lawsuits*
*Trump’s golf club employing undocumented immigrants*
*Michael Cohen’s legal fees*
*Summer Zervos defamation suit*

*Congress*
*House Intelligence Committee*
*House Judiciary Committee*
*House Oversight Committee*
*House Financial Services*
*House Ways and Means Committee*
*House Foreign Affairs Committee*
*Senate Intelligence*
*
http://time.com/5557644/donald-trump-other-investigations-mueller/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Booter said:


> Congratulations to Don The Con Trump and all the nutters here on Mueller not having enough evidence to prove he colluded with the Russians.  Truly a great day for Commander Bone Spurs the Pussy Grabber In Chief.
> 
> *Here Are the Other Investigations President Trump Still Faces*
> 
> ...


1. Who cares?
2. Who runs the DOJ? I believe everything on trump or his kids would have to go through Barr.
3. Are you dizzy yet?
4. You lose, loser. Again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

ASSOCIATED PRESS
‘EXONERATED’ BY HIS OWN A.G.! DEM SUBPOENA THREAT 

Democrats Skeptical After Trump’s Attorney General Exonerates Him


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Bloomberg via Getty Images
NO CONSPIRACY ― ‘DOES NOT EXONERATE’ 

Mueller Report Principal Conclusions Released By Justice Department 
By Ryan J. Reilly and Jessica Schulberg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*A Word To The Unwise.*

4324[/ATTACH]
*Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel ...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Since Congress voted almost unanimously last week to release the full report, we will soon be able to make our own judgments on that.


Right Magoo, you've decided long ago Trump was working with the Russians.
Barr will release what he lawfully can...yet there will be dick wads that won't accept that.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right Magoo, you've decided long ago Trump was working with the Russians.
> Barr will release what he lawfully can...yet there will be dick wads that won't accept that.


He admitted it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> He admitted it.


"Russia, if you are listening . . ." directly after that Russian interests hacked DNC e-mails and then strategically released them, to help t . . . along with very pinpointed social media efforts to sway voters in key areas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*President Trump: Time to Investigate the Left for ‘Treasonous Things’*

President Donald Trump told reporters that it was time to investigate leftist Democrats for pushing the ongoing hoax that his campaign colluded with Russia to win the 2016 election.

2,720
*…Graham: Senate Will Investigate FISA Abuse, Surveillance of Trump Campaign
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Russia, if you are listening . . ." directly after that Russian interests hacked DNC e-mails and then strategically released them, to help t . . . along with very pinpointed social media efforts to sway voters in key areas.


You people have no sense of humor and no dignity and no case, you fucking bitch.
Ha, you getting tired of losing yet?
Trump 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people have no sense of humor and no dignity and no case, you fucking bitch.
> Ha, you getting tired of losing yet?
> Trump 2020.


You are always angry, hateful and anti-American, sad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Russia, if you are listening . . ." directly after that Russian interests hacked DNC e-mails and then strategically released them, to help t . . . along with very pinpointed social media efforts to sway voters in key areas.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...you are one funny dope.
Mueller working for the Russians too? F'n idiot....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> He admitted it.


Right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*“Unexpected”: Mueller told Barr weeks ago that he wouldn’t reach a conclusion on obstruction*
Allahpundit Mar 25, 2019 1:31 PM





Whoa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Rep. Adam Schiff Accuses Robert Mueller of Incompetence in Nonsensical Tweet Rant*
Bonchie


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*…Flashback: Made 108 Appearances on CNN, MSNBC in Two-Month Period*


----------



## Booter (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Trump: Time to Investigate the Left for ‘Treasonous Things’*
> 
> President Donald Trump told reporters that it was time to investigate leftist Democrats for pushing the ongoing hoax that his campaign colluded with Russia to win the 2016 election.
> 
> ...


Yes, Trump will investigate the Left - right after he gets done building that wall.  Trump won't do jackshit becuase he is a lazy incompetent jackass.  Man does Don the Con look crazy in this picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Booter said:


> Yes, Trump will investigate the Left - right after he gets done building that wall.  Trump won't do jackshit becuase he is a lazy incompetent jackass.  Man does Don the Con look crazy in this picture.  Thanks for sharing.


How bad of a candidate did you people put up against this incompetent boob?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

MEET THE DEEP STATE
*DAN BONGINO: Here’s who started – and must answer for – Russia probe*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

Booter said:


> Yes, Trump will investigate the Left - right after he gets done building that wall.  Trump won't do jackshit becuase he is a lazy incompetent jackass.  Man does Don the Con look crazy in this picture.  Thanks for sharing.


Here we go again......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

MUELLER'S 'OVERREACH'?
*After sweeping hunt for Russia collusion, bulk of special counsel's cases based off false statements*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here we go again......
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325


Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MEET THE DEEP STATE
> *DAN BONGINO: Here’s who started – and must answer for – Russia probe*


Problem is it was proven Russians interfered with our democratic process . . . they found lots of witches. So answer for what? . . . and do we want to stop foreign interference in 2020? Maybe China helping Biden?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Avenatti Arrested For Extortion... Developing...*


I hope he still runs for President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

It's On: Israel Destroys Hamas Headquarters After Rocket Attacks on Civilians
Katie Pavlich |
   


John Brennan Tries to Explain: It's Not My Fault I Called Trump a Russian Traitor, I Got Bad Information 
Katie Pavlich |
   


Historic Justice: Trump and Netanyahu Make the Golan Heights Offical at the White House


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I hope he still runs for President.



*…WSJ: Kaepernick, Jussie Smollet Lawyer Co-Conspirator?*
542


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Auntie Maxine on Mueller Report: ‘This Is Not the End of Anything’
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theroot.com/auntie-maxine-on-mueller-report-this-is-not-the-end-o-1833540627/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjRlt6hyZ7hAhWQJzQIHYuHCLUQ0PADMAZ6BAgCEA8&usg=AOvVaw2yVwhFi6zZ3xl1iIRu84hu&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Problem is it was proven Russians interfered with our democratic process . . . they found lots of witches. So answer for what? . . . and do we want to stop foreign interference in 2020? Maybe China helping Biden?


Hey look the Circus is in town!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Auntie Maxine on Mueller Report: ‘This Is Not the End of Anything’
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theroot.com/auntie-maxine-on-mueller-report-this-is-not-the-end-o-1833540627/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjRlt6hyZ7hAhWQJzQIHYuHCLUQ0PADMAZ6BAgCEA8&usg=AOvVaw2yVwhFi6zZ3xl1iIRu84hu&ampcf=1


The Superbowl commercials will have nothing om the 2020 dumbocrat video montageʻs leading up to the elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Jesse Watters: Obama administration most 'corrupt' since Nixon
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/jesse-watters-obama-administration-most-corrupt-since-nixon.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjcwOe_-57hAhUBDKwKHfbUDZcQ0PADMAF6BAgCEAo&usg=AOvVaw1LpNSgG4dJ_RPYQlC32lgd&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

WSJ: Time for Obama Admin to Account for ‘Historic Abuse of Government Surveillance Powers’
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/25/wsj-time-for-obama-admin-to-account-for-historic-abuse-of-government-surveillance-powers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjB0Lqn_J7hAhUROq0KHZOoABUQlO8DMAh6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw17hUmB_nYwUeftUFTe6sOR


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I hope he still runs for President.


He'd fit right in with the current climate in the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

_
The DOJ Just Delivered A Major Blow To Obamacare
Beth Baumann |  @eb454 | March 25, 2019
 









The Department of Justice on Monday sided with U.S. District Court Judge Reed O'Connor's previous ruling that the Affordable Care Act, commonly referred to as Obamacare, is unconstitutional. Judge O'Connor's ruling came in December but the DOJ is just now solidifying the decision. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Don't Let Them Fool You. Robert Mueller Is No Hero or Straight-Shooter and Here's Why.
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/03/25/dont-let-fool-you.-robert-mueller-no-hero-straight-shooter-heres-why./


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Think how clean Trump had to be that Democrats would create a fake dossier and use taxpayer money to spy on him...
MARCH 26, 2019
The press and their allies in the Democratic Party threw everything they could at President Trump - and they came up empty.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/think_how_clean_trump_had_to_be_that_democrats_would_create_a_fake_dossier_and_use_taxpayer_money_to_spy_on_him.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 26, 2019)

Speaking of clown shows.

That old Prosecutor Lindsey sure is pounding the table about how everyone needs to be ready to answer for who gave the FBI the "dossier" .  And then let's it slip that he is  the one who told McCain to send the dossier to the FBI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Speaking of clown shows.
> 
> That old Prosecutor Lindsey sure is pounding the table about how everyone needs to be ready to answer for who gave the FBI the "dossier" .  And then let's it slip that he is  the one who told McCain to send the dossier to the FBI.


Is that all you have?  
Desperate times.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that all you have?
> Desperate times.


All I have about what?  We had a great weekend for America.  The Justice Department did it's job and confirmed that Pussy Grabber is just crazy and inept and not a traitor. All those bumbling sacks of crap he hired, who all lied about Russian contacts were just lying, greedy and inept and not full blown Russian agents (except Manafort).  Our 4th rail, the press  did a great job of pushing for the truth and still do.  Now we can focus on all the issues.  Like:
The rising trade deficit.
The lack of health care for too many US citizens and the rising costs under over the last two years.
Where did that tax break go?
How come the deficit is ballooning during "the best economy ever"?
When is Mexico going to pay for the wall?
How come Pussy Grabbers top advisors can't get security clearance and what are they doing using private email servers and text messaging apps to do our US secret business? 
What happened to all that money form the inauguration?
Where are the tax returns? We need them to see if PG should be impeached under the "Emolument Clause"
What is the effect of all the lawsuits and criminal cases against PG and his family in New York going to do to the current administration?


So many things to answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> All I have about what?  We had a great weekend for America.  The Justice Department did it's job and confirmed that Pussy Grabber is just crazy and inept and not a traitor. All those bumbling sacks of crap he hired, who all lied about Russian contacts were just lying, greedy and inept and not full blown Russian agents (except Manafort).  Our 4th rail, the press  did a great job of pushing for the truth and still do.  Now we can focus on all the issues.  Like:
> The rising trade deficit.
> The lack of health care for too many US citizens and the rising costs under over the last two years.
> Where did that tax break go?
> ...


Bitter clinger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Crying’ Dems: ‘Says a Lot About Them’*



_





TONY LEE 26 Mar 2019 
*CNN’s Anderson Cooper said on Sunday evening that it “says a lot” about Democrats who are “walking around sad and crying” that Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation did not find that President Donald Trump colluded with the Russians in 2016.*






Cooper acknowledged that it will be “easy for Democrats to go too far and not to at least acknowledge happiness that the president didn’t collude” with the Russians. Cooper said it “says a lot about them” if Democrats are “walking around sad and crying” after Attorney General William Barr revealed that Mueller’s investigation “did not find that the Trump campaign or anyone associated with it conspired or coordinated” with the Russians.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

MSM Journalists Turn on Obama CIA Director John Brennan
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/25/msm-journalists-turn-on-obama-cia-director-john-brennan/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi3wru285_hAhXB0J8KHVR7DNUQlO8DMAZ6BAgPEB0&usg=AOvVaw3B_EQeQDFi0NunXmF5pg_M


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Crying’ Dems: ‘Says a Lot About Them’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there’s anything clear from reading these posts, it’s that Joe is sad and crying.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bitter clinger.


Nothing bitter.  Just what needs to happen. Pussy Grabber needs to answer many tough questions and govern. That is what he was elected to do.  not tweet, not play golf but to govern.  He opened himself and his family up to the scrutiny that comes with asking for and receiving the highest office in America. Now he needs to answer those questions, and get shit done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nothing bitter.  Just what needs to happen. Pussy Grabber needs to answer many tough questions and govern. That is what he was elected to do.  not tweet, not play golf but to govern.  He opened himself and his family up to the scrutiny that comes with asking for and receiving the highest office in America. Now he needs to answer those questions, and get shit done.


I wonder why that didn't happen to Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

BLAMES ‘BAD INFORMATION’
*Ex-CIA boss, MSNBC talker delivers mea culpa on Mueller probe*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*James Clapper says he misspoke, didn't lie about NSA ...*
https://*www.cbsnews.com*/news/*james-clapper*-*says*-*he*-misspoke-*did*nt-*lie*-about-nsa...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*CNN President Jeff Zucker Tries (And Fails!) To Explain How They Got Mueller Coverage So Wrong*
Joe Cunningham


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*The Democrats Want to Do Nothing for the Next Two Years*
Dana Pico


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*No, it’s Not Time to “Move On”*
Wrongthink Radio


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*One Does Not Simply ‘Move On’ From a Coup*
GBenton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Kevin Lamarque / Reuters
PENTAGON GIVES TRUMP HIS WALL MONEY 

Pentagon Transfers $1 Billion, Authorizes Army Corps of Engineers To Begin Fence


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*IT’S ABOUT TO GET WORSE*
*Supreme Court Conservatives Ready to Unleash Unchecked Partisan Gerrymandering*
The Founding Fathers couldn’t have imagined using big data to crack and pack districts for extreme advantage. The court’s right-wing justices don’t care.






*Jay Michaelson*
03.26.19 4:13 AM ET





opinion
*Photo Illustration by Lyne Lucien/The Daily Beast/Getty*

This week, the Supreme Court will hear two cases about partisan gerrymandering. The conventional wisdom is that the gerrymanderers will win.

Why? Mostly because of Justice Brett Kavanaugh.

*Supreme Court Ready to Unleash Partisan Gerrymandering*
*Jay Michaelson*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*PAYBACK*
*Trumpland Out for Sweet, Sweet Post-Mueller Revenge*
*Asawin Suebsaeng, *
*Sam Brodey*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

BIAS AT THE BUREAU
*Seven stunning examples of FBI’s extreme anti-Trump agenda during Russia probe*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Booter (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4331


I wouldn't put insist past this lustful piece of shit.


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Booter said:


> I wouldn't put insist past this lustful piece of shit.


A fine American family. Racist convictions, paying off porn stars, 4 bankruptcies, daughter's father-in-law a jailbird, this is great stuff.
He knows his audience, though, I'll give him that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

messy said:


> A fine American family. Racist convictions, paying off porn stars, 4 bankruptcies, daughter's father-in-law a jailbird, this is great stuff.
> He knows his audience, though, I'll give him that.





Booter said:


> I wouldn't put insist past this lustful piece of shit.


This one's for you queer baits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Trump Vindicated! Now What? (Part I)*
Mike Ford


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Trump Vindicated! Now What? (Part II-The Law)*
Mike Ford

Yesterday, I kicked out a short little article (Part I, the Politics) about the aftermath of President Donald Trump being totally exonerated by the Mueller Investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*White Privilege? Ask LTG Flynn & Jussie Smollett*
Mike Ford


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*MSNBC panel admits that Mueller report ‘undercuts almost everything’ in Steele dossier*
By Daily Caller News Foundation March 26, 2019





MSNBC panelists (Image: YouTube screen grab)

*By Chuck Ross*

The two journalists most closely linked to the Steele dossier acknowledged Monday that the Democrat-funded document was debunked by the Mueller investigation, which found no evidence of collusion between the Trump campaign and Russian government.

“I think one of the reasons people were so surprised by the Mueller finding is that it undercuts almost everything that was in the dossier, which postulated a well-developed conspiracy between the Russians and the Trump campaign,” Michael Isikoff, a reporter for Yahoo! News, told MSNBC’s Chris Hayes. *(RELATED: 7 Collusion Theories That Died With The Mueller Report)*

“That’s what got people worked up initially, and we do have to acknowledge that that which was alleged has not panned out.”

*Trending: *Top ranking Democrat slams Ilhan Omar during AIPAC speech: ‘I stand proudly with Israel’

Isikoff was joined by David Corn, a reporter at Mother Jones. Isikoff and Corn, who co-wrote the book “Russian Roulette,” are two of a small handful of reporters who met with dossier author Christopher Steele prior to the 2016 election.

They both wrote articles for their own outlets touting Steele’s allegations that Trump associates conspired with Russians to influence the election.

Steele, who was working for the Clinton campaign and DNC, claimed that Trump campaign adviser Carter Page was the Trump campaign’s main liaison to the Kremlin. He also alleged that Michael Cohen, the former Trump lawyer, visited Prague in August 2016 to meet with Kremlin officials to discuss paying off hackers.

Those allegations were dismantled on Sunday, when Attorney General William Barr released a summary of Mueller’s report of the Russia probe. Mueller, according to Barr, found no evidence that Trump, members of his campaign, or other Americans conspired with Russia. *(RELATED: Mueller Found No Collusion)*

Isikoff noted that MSNBC anchors and guests frequently endorsed allegations from the dossier in the two years since BuzzFeed News published the salacious report.

“You know, it was endorsed on multiple, multiple times on this network, people saying it’s more and more proving to be true, and it wasn’t,” said Isikoff.

Hayes also embraced the view that Mueller’s report settled the dossier debate once and for all. Corn reluctantly conceded that Mueller’s report “pretty definitively” settled the question.

“The idea that Michael Cohen went to Prague and there was an extended and coordinated back-and-forth happening as they were running the operation hand-in-glove that comes through in some of the dossier, like that just did not happen, we know pretty definitively at this point. Would you be comfortable saying that?” Hayes asked Corn.

“I think more or less,” said Corn, who then downplayed the dossier’s significance to the collusion conspiracy theory.

“I think there was never a need for there to be that direct, you know, collusion or coordination, as I think is the term Mueller prefers,” he continued, rattling off a list of other Trump contacts that didn’t involve conspiracy with Russia.

Corn’s pivot is somewhat ironic since he has bragged about the fact that only he and Isikoff reported information from the dossier before the election.

Corn reported on Oct. 31, 2016 that a former Western intelligence official later identified as Steele had collected information that the Russian government was blackmailing Donald Trump.

Isikoff’s report, published on Sept. 23, 2016, laid out Steele’s claims about Carter Page.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Emergency on: Dems fail to overturn Trump’s veto*
Ed Morrissey Mar 26, 2019 3:31 PM
Top Pick





Mitch gets a breather.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

It would be funny if this is investigated,

MESSAGES REVEALED
*McCabe-Page texts show high-level intel meeting after 2016 election*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Trump Admin Expands Policy Ensuring No Taxpayer Funding for Overseas Abortions


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

*Isn't it funny congress demanded the FBI investigate Kavanaugh after the Kavanaugh hearings and now congress doesn't trust the FBI's investigation into Trump?*

*Congress demands to see the entire Mueller report, and may subpoena special counsel*

By Jennifer Haberkorn and Sarah D. Wire
Mar 22, 2019 | 4:50 PM
| Washington







"Congress and the American people deserve to judge the facts for themselves,” said Sen. Mark R. Warner (D-Va.), the top Democrat on the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence. (Mark Wilson / Getty Images)

Special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s report is done. But members of Congress are just getting started.

Within moments of the Justice Department’s announcement Friday evening that Mueller had filed the report on his investigation into Russian election interference, congressional Democrats and many Republicans called for the full release of the report and its corresponding documents.

AdChoices
inRead invented by Teads
ADVERTISEMENT
Advertisement

Democrats and Trump supporters each tried to capture the political advantage from a report they haven’t seen.

“Congress and the American people deserve to judge the facts for themselves,” said Sen. Mark R. Warner (D-Va.), the top Democrat on the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence. “Any attempt by the Trump administration to cover up the results of this investigation into Russia’s attack on our democracy would be unacceptable."


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2019)

a


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

This just in, Graham had dinner with Barr tonight and Trump told Graham to tell Barr release the report.
Barr plans to issue Mueller report details within weeks
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1R72GJ&ved=2ahUKEwif_-7Cr6HhAhVOPN8KHZ7JBYUQ0PADMAp6BAgGECw&usg=AOvVaw2Yfk2dPHDLOEc3BccbQTeS


----------



## messy (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in, Graham had dinner with Barr tonight and Trump told Graham to tell Barr release the report.
> Barr plans to issue Mueller report details within weeks
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1R72GJ&ved=2ahUKEwif_-7Cr6HhAhVOPN8KHZ7JBYUQ0PADMAp6BAgGECw&usg=AOvVaw2Yfk2dPHDLOEc3BccbQTeS


Nice babbling, clown. You're afraid of the report,too. That much is clear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Is It Time for the Tea Party to Rise Again?
LLOYD MARCUS
Anti-Trump Deep State henchmen will become unhinged between now and the 2020 election. The Tea Party should be their highly visible, righteous, and le...
 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/is_it_time_for_the_tea_party_to_rise_again.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*Jussie Smollett learned how to lie from his communist mother*
By M. Catharine Evans
After prosecutors dropped all 16 charges against Jussie Smollett on Tuesday, the actor insisted he did not fake the fake attack.

At a press conference, Smollett made an unusual, if not Freudian, statement about his "truthfulness" and his mother.

I have been truthful and consistent on every single level since day one. I would not be my mother's son if I was capable of one drop of what I've been accused of.

Jussie doesn't have to admit he staged a hate crime targeting Trump-supporters. He can proclaim his innocence against all reality because in the Aesopian world of Marxist activism that he has inhabited since the cradle, telling the truth is nothing more than bourgeois sentimentalism. It's not at all different from lying.

We all know that in a saner America, an early-morning attack on a relatively unknown actor by nonexistent homophobic, racist, "MAGA country," bleach- and noose-carrying thugs, in sub-zero Chicago, would have garnered a few headlines and been mercifully debunked within 24 hours, and Smollett would be working out some kind of plea deal.

But Jussie, as his mother's son, has comrades in high places, and he is a member of the four most protected classes in the country — he's black, gay, left-wing, and a Trump-hater. In other words, as an oppressed and marginalized victim of an unjust, racist system, he cannot be held accountable.

Mother Janet Harris Smollett taught him well — lies are facts that will happen sometime, somewhere, because America is a racist, oppressive country.

Janet has quite a history of intimate involvement with communists, black supremacists, and Black Panthers, so it is no surprise that Jussie was involved in an anti-Trump hoax with his red diaper baby upbringing. Jussie's tweets about President Trump during the campaign and after his 2016 victory evoke the hate-filled rants he must have heard every day from his Black Panther mother. A year before he was arrested and charged with a felony count of filing a false police report, Smollett tweeted this message to President Trump:

Shut the hell up you b---- a-- nigga. You will continue to run this country further into the ground and risk lives every time you breathe. You're not the president. Just a dumpster full of hate. FOH. Sick to my stomach that literal s--- currently represents America to the world.


Janet Harris Smollett instilled this hate into her children. She was mentored by Julian Bond, a founder of the Southern Poverty Law Center with numerous ties to communist front groups. According to her own son, Janet was tight with the cream-of-the-crop of black radical communists, Bobby Seale, Huey Newton, and Angela Davis.

"To this day, Angela Davis is one of her dearest friends. We've spent Mother's Day with Angela," said Jussie.

Davis is a former Black Panther and card-carrying member of the Communist Party. In 1970, she was on the FBI's wanted list for murder and kidnapping.

Along with out-in-the-open Communist Party members in his corner, Smollett had Senators Kamala Harris and Cory Booker, Jesse Jackson, and Michelle Obama ready to save their comrade from the already corrupt justice system in Chicago. Rank-and-file police investigators never had a chance with this nest of vipers.

Coincidentally, Harris's and Booker's anti-lynching bill passed in the Senate a short time after the incident. One of the sponsors of the bill, Senator Cory "Spartacus" Booker, unabashedly linked the two happenings in a tweetbefore the Senate voted in favor of the bill:

The vicious attack on actor Jussie Smollett was an attempted modern-day lynching, I'm glad he's safe. To those in Congress who don't feel the urgency to pass our Anti-Lynching bill designating lynching as a federal hate crime — I urge you to pay attention.

The other sponsor of the bill, Senator Kamala Harris just happened to be the co-chair of newly elected Cook County state attorney Kim Foxx's transition team in 2016. Foxx stated that she couldn't have been elected without Harris's help.

Foxx was so compromised by her backroom dealings with Harris, the Smollett family, and Michelle Obama that she had to recuse herself in Jussie's case.

In a New York Times article on the Smollett family, one of Jussie's siblings credits Janet as their only acting coach. Mrs. Smollett's activities in various black radical and communist groups enabled her to "coach" her kids in the art of acting and lying.

From the NYT:

They [the Smollett children] were raised in the orbit of the Black Panthers and , lately, have lent their voices to the Black Lives Matter movement, their trajectory, from child stars to successful adults, is born of their family and its history of activism.

At the end of his statement to the press on Tuesday, Jussie Smollett remained true to his mother's radical roots. As his lawyer blamed the police for jumping to conclusions, the 36-year-old reminded the family he would continue his activism. He declared his faithfulness to the "movement." Smollett knows that if not for his well connected mother and her violent friends in the Black Lives Matter "movement," the Black Panthers organization, the Obama White House, and the CPUSA, he would be heading for trial.




We ask our readership to please flag anti-semitic and other vile comments.

LOGIN

REGISTER


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*Remember when "Mom Jeans" Obama tore apart NASA?*

Can you believe this douche was our President?
*Obama's New Mission for NASA: Boost Muslim Self-Esteem ...*
https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/*nasa*s-*new*-*mission*-boost-muslims-self-esteem/comment...



The Original Sin of NASA Space Suits

According to the space agency, the ISS doesn’t have enough spacesuits on board that would fit both women. At first glance, this seems like a massive oversight. Shouldn’t NASA have figured out which ...

The Atlantic · 19m

*Their nails must have still been wet.

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Losing 'bigly': Nancy Pelosi's bid to override President Trump's veto on halting the wall fails - 3/27/19 March 27, 2019So much for the meme about Nancy Pelosi triumphing over President Trump. Her latest bid to halt Trump's border wall  through veto override - is actually her third and worst wall failure. Why, again, is this person so popular with Democrats. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*Kool & The Gang - Celebration (Official Video) - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

Similar
▶ 4:19
Oct 5, 2009 - Uploaded by KoolAndTheGangVEVO
Official Website: https://www.koolandthegang.com/ Stream: https://lnk.to/YY8v1 Facebook: https://www ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*NOW WHAT?*
*MSNBC’s Trump-Russia Ratings Fizzle: ‘Time to Pivot to 2020’*
*Maxwell Tani, *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Pretty funny that the party of infanticide loves the very same kids they want to kill.






ASSOCIATED PRESS
‘SHAME ON YOU’ 

Betsy DeVos Slammed For Trying To Defund Special Olympics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*Rachel Maddow’s Conspiracy-Ridden Show Craters After the Mueller Report Was Released*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

NOW WHAT?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

JUSSIE’S SECOND ACT
*Smollett likely to face federal charges, lawsuits and snickers on rocky road back to stardom*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*UNSHACKLED TRUMP MAY ATTEND WHITE HOUSE CORRESPONDENTS DINNER...*
*WILD RALLY SET FOR MICHIGAN...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Former DNC Chair Donna Brazile Questioned Trump's Win In 2016. Mueller Report Forced Her Into This Position


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/03/27/with-mueller-report-former-dnc-chair-donna-brazile-put-on-the-spot-for-questioni-n2543630


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*TOP STORIES*
*POTUS Dubs Adam Schiff ‘Pencil Neck’*
1,082

*Schiff Still Believes: ‘Undoubtedly There is Collusion’

House Intel Chair Yet to Reveal His ‘Significant Evidence’*
5,826


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *TOP STORIES*
> *POTUS Dubs Adam Schiff ‘Pencil Neck’*
> 1,082
> 
> ...


Schiff is either Daffy Duck or they are closely related...twins.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

It's not over until it's over.

https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/27/mueller-grand-jury-1238861

Extra innings?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> It's not over until it's over.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/27/mueller-grand-jury-1238861
> 
> Extra innings?


Politico?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Politico?


Did they get something wrong in that article?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

Seems to be a recurring theme - people complaining about menus or signs in Spanish at Mexican restaurants --

https://www.wptv.com/news/local-news/water-cooler/video-customer-goes-on-rant-about-sign-in-spanish-at-mexican-restaurant


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Seems to be a recurring theme - people complaining about menus or signs in Spanish at Mexican restaurants --
> 
> https://www.wptv.com/news/local-news/water-cooler/video-customer-goes-on-rant-about-sign-in-spanish-at-mexican-restaurant


Not quite the same thing, but here we have a Texas Republican politician complaining about safety information concerning a huge chemical fire being given in Spanish, in response to a question in Spanish --

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/This-is-not-Mexico-Chambers-Co-commissioner-13717618.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Seems to be a recurring theme - people complaining about menus or signs in Spanish at Mexican restaurants --
> 
> https://www.wptv.com/news/local-news/water-cooler/video-customer-goes-on-rant-about-sign-in-spanish-at-mexican-restaurant


How will people learn English if we keep up this crap?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Not quite the same thing, but here we have a Texas Republican politician complaining about safety information concerning a huge chemical fire being given in Spanish, in response to a question in Spanish --
> 
> https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/This-is-not-Mexico-Chambers-Co-commissioner-13717618.php


Give them a year to learn English and then boot them out.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Give them a year to learn English and then boot them out.


Boot them where?  Many were born here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Boot them where?  Many were born here.


Whatever country they can communicate in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

I am not sure you people know how big of a deal this total and complete exoneration from Mueller and Barr is and how it will affect 2020.

Lot of pissed off Democrats out there and they want answers.

Nolte: Dying CNN Lost Almost 30% of Primetime Audience
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/27/nolte-dying-cnn-lost-almost-30-of-primetime-audience/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwii9ba1hqPhAhWKq54KHSlpD0UQlO8DMAR6BAgHEBU&usg=AOvVaw1IQEm-pvtxfjniFTRTa5WR

Nolte: Russia Hoax Queen Rachel Maddow's Ratings Take 20% Dive
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/03/27/nolte-russia-hoax-queen-rachel-maddows-ratings-take-20-dive/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwii9ba1hqPhAhWKq54KHSlpD0UQlO8DMAV6BAgHEBk&usg=AOvVaw3TmI_VoVSajTie4TN2Lvcm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

From the wall street journal.

WSJ: Obama Needs To Go Ahead And Fess Up What He Knew About Russia Collusion Investigation
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/03/27/wsj-obama-needs-go-ahead-fess-knew-russia-collusion-investigation/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

YIKES!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

TheBlaze
'This is the United States. Speak English.': Texas official gets heat after calling Spanish-speaking judge a 'joke'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/27/texas-official-calls-spanish-speakinc-judge-joke/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjizvGyi6PhAhWGHjQIHalWC68QlO8DMAN6BAgGEBE&usg=AOvVaw1teNcfgy-hqVjOzCBadvjS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

NEW: As Chicago PD Fumes, Jessie Smollet's Arrest Record Is Released (UPDATE: Judge Ensures the Cover-up Continues)
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/27/chicago-pd-fumes-jessie-smollet-arrest-record-released/


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever country they can communicate in.


For example.  They speak Spanish, we send them to Spain.  They speak Mexican, to Mexico. They speak English, we send them to England.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

'Jobs, Jobs, Jobs:' New Investments, Hiring Announced in Pennsylvania and Michigan
29 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/03/27/jobs-jobs-jobs-new-investments-hiring-announced-in-pennsylvania-and-michigan-n2543612?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiguueElaPhAhUPrp4KHWGhCyEQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw3EnF5lgTcLx8ewPqTh6LMw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Piers Morgan Rages Smollett Is A 'Truly Despicable Human Being'
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45196/pers-morgan-rages-smollett-truly-despicable-human-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Exclusive — Devin Nunes Sending Criminal Referral to DOJ over Spygate: ‘Time to Go on Offense’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/27/exclusive-devin-nunes-criminal-referral-time-offense/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjsga2ln6PhAhVDvJ4KHfUSAOQQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw3mCO060MI5rQrsmVv5HDGr&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Jussie Smollett bombshell pits Obama chiefs of staff against one another
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/smollett-bombshell-pits-obama-chiefs-of-staff-against-one-another.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjr0tWcoKPhAhVUvJ4KHZpDABwQ0PADMAN6BAgEEBE&usg=AOvVaw3dIq6NQRZcC_K2A7JBL2xj&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Senator Rand Paul

✔@RandPaul
https://twitter.com/RandPaul/status/1110987950605680642

BREAKING: A high-level source tells me it was Brennan who insisted that the unverified and fake Steele dossier be included in the Intelligence Report... Brennan should be asked to testify under oath in Congress ASAP.


----------



## messy (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.cnn.com/


CNN? 
You Wish.
Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Did Mueller Know There Was No Collusion Prior To The Midterms?
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/27/mueller-know-no-collusion-prior-midterms/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did Mueller Know There Was No Collusion Prior To The Midterms?
> https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/27/mueller-know-no-collusion-prior-midterms/


Of course he did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Trump Vindicated! Now What? Part III (The Clintons)
https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/03/27/trump-vindicated-now-part-iii-clintons/


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.cnn.com/





Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN?
> You Wish.
> Fake News.


I think of the most racist or xenophobic or jingoistic or deplorably ignorant retort to you people, and that SJoe asshole already intuitively has something even more racist or deplorable to post.  You’d almost think he was actually a fake posing as a trump nut job. 

Almost.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

Loser joe at dinner --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I think of the most racist or xenophobic or jingoistic or deplorably ignorant retort to you people, and that SJoe asshole already intuitively has something even more racist or deplorable to post.  You’d almost think he was actually a fake posing as a trump nut job.
> 
> Almost.


You got no chance, there's only one OG, Sheriff Joe.

What did I post that is racist?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did I post that is racist?


Too broad.  On this thread?  Today? This morning?  The last 10 minutes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Too broad.  On this thread?  Today? This morning?  The last 10 minutes?


Ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Where do they get all these brownshirts?

Janet Napolitano: Climate Change Is a Threat -- ‘The Southwest Border’ Is ‘Not a Real Threat’
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/27/janet-napolitano-climate-change-is-a-threat-the-southwest-border-is-not-a-real-threat/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1v-iRvqPhAhUrHDQIHS0EAH0QlO8DMAN6BAgNEBE&usg=AOvVaw37UgzgPi9MKOAcvjkqXPPs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser joe at dinner --


How many votes were colluded? Lol!  Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where do they get all these brownshirts?
> 
> Janet Napolitano: Climate Change Is a Threat -- ‘The Southwest Border’ Is ‘Not a Real Threat’
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/27/janet-napolitano-climate-change-is-a-threat-the-southwest-border-is-not-a-real-threat/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1v-iRvqPhAhUrHDQIHS0EAH0QlO8DMAN6BAgNEBE&usg=AOvVaw37UgzgPi9MKOAcvjkqXPPs


Where do they get all these Fox News whores that go off script?

Anthony Napolitano:
Napolitano said. “Did [Mueller] find some evidence of a conspiracy? Of course, they did. If they didn’t, [Barr] would have told us.”
2 hours ago
https://www.full_of_shit_redneck_talking_points_idiotic_socalsoccer_sheriff_joe_falls_for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser joe at dinner --


I am gonna have to start listening  to that guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Where do they get all these Fox News whores that go off script?
> 
> Anthony Napolitano:
> Napolitano said. “Did [Mueller] find some evidence of a conspiracy? Of course, they did. If they didn’t, [Barr] would have told us.”
> ...


Napolitano is a POS lib, like you.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Napolitano is a POS lib, like you.


Not like those towelheads though, right?

Your question was, where have you ever posted something racist, correct?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Not like those towelheads though, right?
> 
> Your question was, where have you ever posted something racist, correct?


Is towel head a race? What race is a towel head?
Is that the same race as a camel jockey?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2019)

What happened to Space Force?
North Korean denuclearization?
"Rural broadband?
Only US made steel to be used on the Keystone pipeline?
"Great healthcare for everybody"?
. . . and now Pence says we are going back to the moon? They just cut NASA's budget, we ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> n't going nowhere.


Not on 2 cents a year you're not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

I wonder if the 2 year old kid of this murdered mom thinks there is an emergency at the border?

Illegal Alien Accused of Murdering 28-Year-Old Oklahoma Mother Paige Gomer
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/27/illegal-alien-accused-of-murdering-oklahoma-mother-paige-gomer/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwin0KrA5KPhAhUIbawKHV4xC-sQlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw1RsXKNwHF65StSyiqBmMlC&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Trump vows to go public with FISA docs in wake of Mueller probe, slams 'treasonous' FBI on 'Hannity'
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-vows-to-release-fisa-docs-now-that-mueller-probe-is-concluded-slams-treasonous-fbi


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

I see where Bushmaster and other gun makers are getting sued for promoting mass shootings.
I hope those murderous bastards pay through the nose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I see where Bushmaster and other gun makers are getting sued for promoting mass shootings.
> I hope those murderous bastards pay through the nose.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Just heard that a family at one  of the illegal internment camps is infected with fleas, fleas. 
Filthy Animals.

Tell me again with need these leeches in our country again, besides votes that is.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just heard that a family at one  of the illegal internment camps is infected with fleas, fleas.
> Filthy Animals.
> 
> Tell me again with need these leeches in our country again, besides votes that is.


Because the rich republicans who run stuff would rather hire them than you. They’re better workers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Because the rich republicans who run stuff would rather hire them than you. They’re better workers.


Maybe, maybe they will affect the lives of some of these open border politicans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, maybe they will affect the lives of some of these open border politicans.


Can someone explain to me why it's always all or nothing with these nutter buffoons? Is it the only way they are able to understand things that are more complex than black and white, so they make them that way?

I'm not asking you joe as you don't know, nor do any of these others afflicted similarly. You show the symptoms but don't know you have the disease, so you are simply a test subject


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, maybe they will affect the lives of some of these open border politicans.


Didn’t we just finish 4 years of GOP control of Congress?
Proves my point.
Power wants the immigrants because they work better and cheaper than your privileged ass. They don’t care if it’s legal or illegal. Trump Country Club is a perfect example. Keep whining though!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can someone explain to me why it's always all or nothing with these nutter buffoons? Is it the only way they are able to understand things that are more complex than black and white, so they make them that way?
> 
> I'm not asking you joe as you don't know, nor do any of these others afflicted similarly. You show the symptoms but don't know you have the disease, so you are simply a test subject


Black and white is where I live, you people are the smart ones that are in your grey safe space because you won't take a stand for our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t we just finish 4 years of GOP control of Congress?
> Proves my point.
> Power wants the immigrants because they work better and cheaper than your privileged ass. They don’t care if it’s legal or illegal. Trump Country Club is a perfect example. Keep whining though!


Do you think I excuse republicans?
You are just as stupid as Iz says you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*





TRUMP VICTORY LAP 2019
TWEETS FLY
POLL: APPROVAL 50%*


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think I excuse republicans?
> You are just as stupid as Iz says you are.


You guys are cute.
Really dumb, but cute.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he’s getting the Latino vote now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*WILD RALLY SET FOR MICHIGAN...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*DHS: Border Crossings Reach 4,100 Migrants in One Day*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Sounds like a fucking emergency to me.

USA Projected to Add 1.5 Million Illegal Aliens This Year...
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/27/u-s-projected-to-add-1-5m-illegal-aliens-to-population-this-year/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Barron Trump Will Suffer From Special Olympics Cuts Says Ohio Democrats.
https://www.redstate.com/tladuke/2019/03/28/barron-trump-will-suffer-special-olympics-cuts-says-ohio-democrats./


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Breitbart and Red State? The National Enquirer is right there too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Breitbart and Red State? The National Enquirer is right there too.


Pay attention, I'm education you.
You should be pissed at your parents for not slapping you more often when you were a dumb kid, maybe you wouldn't have turned out so dumb now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

US News
*Wait, WHAT?! WOW! Kim Foxx’s office now admitting she didn’t actually recuse herself from Jussie Smollett case*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What happened to Space Force?
> North Korean denuclearization?
> "Rural broadband?
> Only US made steel to be used on the Keystone pipeline?
> ...


The Democrats have been chasing their dreams...trying to convince Mueller of Russian collusion...instead of taking care of what really matters.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats have been chasing their dreams...trying to convince Mueller of Russian collusion...instead of taking care of what really matters.


They’ve also been spending all that time and focus on building a wall with Mexico’s money. And Muslim bans and repealing without replacing Obamacare. Those darn Dems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats have been chasing their dreams...trying to convince Mueller of Russian collusion...instead of taking care of what really matters.


And it doesn't look like they are stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> They’ve also been spending all that time and focus on building a wall with Mexico’s money. And Muslim bans and repealing without replacing Obamacare. Those darn Dems.


Just think what trump could have done if he wasn't defending himself all day,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Just another lying leftwing bitch.

Oh My: Kim Foxx's Office Admits She Never Actually Recused Herself From Smollett Case, Used the Term 'Colloquially'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Trump: I'm Going to Release the FISA Warrants Used to Spy on My Campaign


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another lying leftwing bitch.
> 
> Oh My: Kim Foxx's Office Admits She Never Actually Recused Herself From Smollett Case, Used the Term 'Colloquially'


Why are you so against law enforcement personnel?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Sound just like you ladies in here.

*The Economist labeled Ben Shapiro an ‘alt-right sage’ then corrected itself*
John Sexton Mar 28, 2019 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“…if you label me alt-right, f*** you and f*** the horse you rode in on.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*WATCH: Jussie Smollett’s Lawyer Says Nigerian Brothers May Have Worn “Whiteface”*
Bonchie


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Fuck her and the camel she rode in on and that her father fucked before that.





* Muslim PA state rep calls prayer to Jesus Christ in legislature 'highly offensive,' demands apology *

*The rep. who prayed is not apologizing, and not backing down*



 


The first Muslim representative elected to the Pennsylvania legislature is demanding an apology from another member who began their session with a prayer to Jesus Christ, calling it "highly offensive."


Rep. Movita Johnson-Harrell said that she and her family were greatly offended at the prayer that had overt worship of Jesus Christ.

John-Harrell is quoted as calling the prayer, "highly offensive to me, my guests, and other members of the House."

"It blatantly represented the Islamophobia that exists among some leaders — leaders that are supposed to represent the people," Johnson-Harrell said in a statement to the Pennsylvania Capital Star. "I came to the Capitol to help build bipartisanship and collaborations regardless of race or religion to enhance the quality of life for everyone in the Commonwealth."

She had dozens of friends and family members in attendance because she was being sworn in that day.

The prayer was made by Rep. Stephanie Borowicz who refused to apologize after being told that Johnson-Harrell was offended.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Jussie Smollett’s Lawyer Says Nigerian Brothers May Have Worn “Whiteface”*
> Bonchie


Why are you so obsessed with this mess? So you are with Rahm Emanuel on this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you so obsessed with this mess? So you are with Rahm Emanuel on this one.


Because it is a hate crime, why don't you care?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck her and the camel she rode in on and that her father fucked before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you such a religious extremist, yet against religious freedom, and at the same time obviously not religious at all?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because it is a hate crime, why don't you care?


It's a local matter, if that guy wasn't on TV or whatever we never would have heard about it . . . but little old ladies like you have their nose up in everyone else's business.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

What piece of shit did this piece of shit work for?


HOLDER’S MAGA-BOMB
*Ex-Obama attorney general stuns: 'Exactly when did you think America was ever great?'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you such a religious extremist, yet against religious freedom, and at the same time obviously not religious at all?


Towel heads don't count.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Towel heads don't count.


So you are just like the Islamic extremists . . . they aren't actually religious either.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are just like the Islamic extremists . . . they aren't actually religious either.


If she is a religious extremist than yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If she is a religious extremist than yes.


You are just a whiner looking for something to whine about, get a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

TRUMP FAMILY TARGETED
*Ivanka Trump among subjects of oppo research from DOJ official's wife for dossier firm, transcript reveals*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*Breitbart*
*Russia Hoax Backlash

Trump Approval Rating Surges Five Points After Mueller Summary*



Trump is now up to a 50 percent approval according to Thursday’s results, up five points from his Monday and Friday rating of 45 percent


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*President Trump, Please Don’t Let Karl Rove Give You the Same Sh***y Advice He Gave President Bush*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*Senate Republicans Headed To 'Nuclear Option' To Confirm Trump Nominees*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

*LIVE: TRUMP MICHIGAN*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because it is a hate crime, why don't you care?


Exactly! The Drunk Rat only understands partisan politics...


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Does that Committee have a Dipshit Subcommittee?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a local matter, if that guy wasn't on TV or whatever we never would have heard about it . . . but little old ladies like you have their nose up in everyone else's business.


If the races were reversed you would care.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the races were reversed you would care.


Remember. . he's a racist.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Remember. . he's a racist.


You’re such privileged white whiny pussies it’s unbelievable.
Work harder, bitches. Don’t expect to win just cuz you’re white.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re such privileged white whiny pussies it’s unbelievable.
> Work harder, bitches. Don’t expect to win just cuz you’re white.


There are sure a bunch of white people in Michigan.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are sure a bunch of white people in Michigan.


There sure are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

NEW: Illinois Bar Drops Hammer on Kim Foxx Over Jussie Smollett, Lays Out Possible Illegality By Her
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/28/new-illinois-bar-drops-hammer-kim-foxx-jussie-smollett-lays-possible-illegality-actions/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re such privileged white whiny pussies it’s unbelievable.
> Work harder, bitches. Don’t expect to win just cuz you’re white.


You're the white boy, remember. I'm the one who's been brought in for questioning because my skin is dark. Been self emplyed since 20...I get 1099s racist boy.

You gonna give me your name and number now or are you gonna just send me messages telling me how rich you are and how many days a week you go to the gym. Are you  planning on taking off your shirt and flexing when we meet? You really do have an inferiority complex ..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the races were reversed you would care.


No, no I wouldn't, I'm not a tabloid junkie like you t-swallowers are. People are people, they show themselves, like you do, daily.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4351


What a fucking idiot, he praised himself considerably tonight. Only insecure, unstable people do that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What a fucking idiot, he praised himself considerably tonight. Only insecure, unstable people do that.


Sounds like messy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like messy.


Did you hear any of the speech? It was embarrassing. It seems it will get worse now that he thinks he's exonerated. It's simply oral masturbation, pleasing himself . . . and the idiots applaud.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are sure a bunch of white people in Michigan.


We saw what happened when acted like he was going to Southside Chicago. He goes where it'd safe for him, where his people are, he likes the easily manipulated.


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're the white boy, remember. I'm the one who's been brought in for questioning because my skin is dark. Been self emplyed since 20...I get 1099s racist boy.
> 
> You gonna give me your name and number now or are you gonna just send me messages telling me how rich you are and how many days a week you go to the gym. Are you  planning on taking off your shirt and flexing when we meet? You really do have an inferiority complex ..


Nope. I’m old. You’re dark because your parents took you on all those island holidays so you’ve been tanning?


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like messy.


Hey Joe must love me!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Joe must love me!


*Think white and get serious. - Dubsmash Quotes*

https://dubsmash.com/quote/as-good-as-it-gets-think-white-and-get-C75WeFP26vup
▶ 0:03
Aug 25, 2018
Think white and get serious. - As Good as It Gets Quotes | Watch, share, meme and Dub


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Think white and get serious. - Dubsmash Quotes*
> 
> https://dubsmash.com/quote/as-good-as-it-gets-think-white-and-get-C75WeFP26vup
> ▶ 0:03
> ...


Racist Sheriff Joe spotting


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I’m old. You’re dark because your parents took you on all those island holidays so you’ve been tanning?


Well you're correct about the islands as noth of my parents were born on islands.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4353 Racist Sheriff Joe spotting


Fake news.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Well you're correct about the islands as noth of my parents were born on islands.


*both


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We saw what happened when acted like he was going to Southside Chicago. He goes where it'd safe for him, where his people are, he likes the easily manipulated.


Looks like you are triggered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

FEDERAL SPENDING HIGHEST IN DECADE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Disgusting: Ilhan Omar Blames “White Nationalism” for the Border Crisis*
Bonchie


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*A Coup Wrapped in a Hoax Inside a Vendetta*
drrobertowens


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

lil' ho joe seems quite frightened today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Blame Game: Rahm Emanuel Says It’s Trump’s Fault Jussie Smollett Staged a Fake Hate Crime*
Sister Toldjah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Texas Attorney General pounces: Come and take our Chick-fil-A*
Karen Townsend Mar 29, 2019 4:41 PM
Top Pick





Politicizing chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Ranch dressing please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Obama’s DHS Secretary: ‘We are truly in a crisis’ at the border*
John Sexton Mar 29, 2019 2:41 PM





“I cannot begin to imagine what 4,000 [apprehensions] a day looks like…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Reporter: The head of NBC News’s political coverage tried to bully me out of a scoop — on behalf of the DNC*
Allahpundit Mar 29, 2019 3:21 PM





“Dafna’s conduct during the call was highly inappropriate and unethical.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

Lying whore,

*Remember when Kim Foxx said Smollett’s court file would be unsealed? Turns out it won’t be*
Allahpundit Mar 29, 2019 1:31 PM





Shady.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

"By virtue of the authority vested in me as President of the United States of America, I hereby grant permission, subject to the conditions herein set forth, to TransCanada Keystone Pipeline"pic.twitter.com/sTksA3XVWx







12:04 PM - 29 Mar 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*McConnell Loses Patience With Democrat Intransigence And Moves With Major Change To Senate Rules*
Posted at 5:30 pm on March 29, 2019 by streiff







Earlier in the month, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell put the Democrats on notice that they had two options. They could stop obstructing judicial nominees and executive branch appointees voluntarily or he’d make them stop. From my post Senate Democrats Panic As Mitch McConnell Prepares A Mini-Nuclear Option To Speed Judges:

While the White House has done its job by sending large numbers of highly qualified conservatives to the Senate for confirmation, the stumbling block has been the Senate. Even though Harry (no, really, it was an exercise band that busted my face, not the guy in the assless chaps) Reed did the GOP a huge favor by eliminating the ability of the minority to filibuster judicial nominees–which McConnell used to make the same rule apply to Supreme Court Justices–a disciplined minority bent on obstruction can make the process slow as each nominee is subject to thirty hours of debate. For instance, Eric Miller’s nomination was reported out of committee on February 9, he wasn’t voted on until February 26. Chad Readler (6th Circuit) was reported out on February 7 and will be voted on today _[ed. March 6]_.

This is what Politico had to say:

The longtime GOP leader accused Democrats Tuesday of “mindless obstruction” and said he hopes to overhaul the rules under the regular procedure, which requires 67 votes. But McConnell also suggested he’s ready to move forward even if Democrats do not support the change: “In the absence of [bipartisanship], it’s still my desire to try to achieve that.”

Republicans believe they have the required 50 votes for the nuclear option but are hoping to achieve complete caucus unity, which might prove difficult. Sen. Roy Blunt (R-Mo.) could be seen trying to sway Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) on the Senate floor on Tuesday during a vote.

Sen. James Lankford (R-Okla.) said McConnell is likely to move soon, but won’t call up the rules change on its own. Instead, he’s likely to set up votes on a nomination and then move to change the rules when and if Democrats resist.

The Democrats refused to budge. They insisted that they would only agree if McConnell reinstated the so-called “blue slip” (as opposed to the pink ones favored by Adam Schiff) which would give Democrat senators an effective veto over Trump’s judicial nominees. And now McConnell has done what he said he would do. You have to give them credit and there were GOP majority leaders within recently memory who would have gone along with this nonsense. This is McConnell’s statement on the floor of the Senate.

“So today, I am filing cloture on a resolution that takes that bipartisan effort as its blueprint. This resolution from Senator Blunt and Senator Lankford would implement very similar steps and make them a permanent part of the Senate going forward. The Supreme Court, circuit courts, cabinet-level executive positions, and certain independent boards and commissions would not change.

“But for most other nominations – for the hundreds of lower-level nominations that every new president makes – post-cloture debate time would be reduced from 30 hours to 2 hours. This would keep the floor moving. It would facilitate more efficient consent agreements. And most importantly, it would allow the administration — finally, two years into its tenure — to staff numerous important positions that remain unfilled, with nominees who have been languishing.

“This resolution has come up through regular order, through the Rules Committee. And next week, we will vote on it. It deserves the same kind of bipartisan vote that Sen. Schumer and Sen. Reid’s proposal received back during the Obama Administration. I understand that many of my Democratic colleagues have indicated they would be all for this reform as long as it doesn’t go into effect until 2021, when they obviously hope someone else might be in the White House. But they’re reluctant to support it now.

This is a very limited first step in expediting nominations. It doesn’t affect circuit court nominees or cabinet officers. It does cover district judges and other appointees that require Senate confirmation.





The resolution needs 60 votes to pass. If the Democrats don’t go along, McConnell intends to use the “nuclear option” and change the rules by a majority vote only.

=========


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Dems mock 'scaredy-cat' Republicans, demand Mueller's full 300 pages...*

*BARR: Redacted copy coming mid-April...** 
*
_*'Special Counsel assisting us'...*_* 
*
*400 pages!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is now up to a 50 percent approval according to Thursday’s results, up five points from his Monday and Friday rating of 45 percent


Nonononono  5% Approval
nononono  4% approval


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Kardashian, Jenner Family Thank ICE for Arresting Illegal Alien Who Broke into Their Home*

Members of the Kardashian and Jenner family are thanking the Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency for arresting an illegal alien who has twice broken into Kendall Jenner’s home


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Kardashian, Jenner Family Thank ICE for Arresting Illegal Alien Who Broke into Their Home*
> 
> Members of the Kardashian and Jenner family are thanking the Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency for arresting an illegal alien who has twice broken into Kendall Jenner’s home


Why not just change the locks after they fire the help, like everyone else?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Nonononono  5% Approval
> nononono  4% approval


Ironically, 

Nonononono  5% Disapproval 
nononono  4% disapproval


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

What a dumbass fucking race hustling racist, isn't his crooked kid still in jail? Figures.
Civil rights activist my white ass.

*Jesse Jackson: ‘Outrage’ Over Jussie Smollett Case Is ‘Fake News’*
March 30th, 2019
_





NEW YORK, NY - JANUARY 30: Jesse Jackson speaks onstage during the National CARES Mentoring Movement?s 2nd Annual 'For the Love of Our Children' Gala at Cipriani 42nd Street on January 30, 2017 in New York City. (Photo by Bennett Raglin/Getty Images for for National CARES Mentoring Movement)


Civil rights activist Jesse Jackson released a statement Friday calling the decision to dismiss charges against “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett “the correct call, consistent with justice and mercy.”

The statement also praised “progressive prosecutor” Kim Foxx for recusing herself from the case, comparing her decision to that of former Attorney General Jeff Sessions, who “also did the right thing when he recused himself from the investigation of Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential campaign.”
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a dumbass fucking race hustling racist, isn't his crooked kid still in jail? Figures.
> Civil rights activist my white ass.
> 
> *Jesse Jackson: ‘Outrage’ Over Jussie Smollett Case Is ‘Fake News’*
> ...


You just keep getting madder and madder, what's the matter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

CBS.

CBS Poll: Majority Of Americans Believe Russia Probe Was Politically Motivated
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2019/03/29/cbs-poll-majority-of-americans-believe-russia-probe-was-politically-motivated-n2544012?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiXlJrB46nhAhURPq0KHW2SCZ0QlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw3Hsc9D0AtqgAOGXBLFZA6W


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

*Maher: Barr Is 'a Stooge' - 'This Is Like a High-Tech Coup'*



_





IAN HANCHETT 30 Mar 2019 
On Friday’s broadcast of HBO’s “Real Time,” host Bill Maher stated that Attorney General William Barr is a “stooge” who is engaging in behavior similar to “a high-tech coup.”





Maher said, “[Y]ou know, high-tech lynching. Remember that phrase? This is like a high-tech coup. I know Barr is an esteemed person, William Barr. He’s a stooge. This is what Third World countries do. The dictator appoints somebody who exonerates him. That’s what happened here.”

He later added, “I think the whole point of what Barr did was to give Trump a month-long lead to get out there and do the end zone dance, put the bullshit out, I’m completely exonerated. Because then, when we come up with the other stuff, it’s a month later, and then we’re like undoing something.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Web results
Schiff memo full text: Read the Democrats' rebuttal to the Nunes FISA memo - Vox
Vox › schiff-memo-nunes-read-...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/2018/2/24/17048764/schiff-memo-nunes-read-full-text-pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiR2u2h6qnhAhXlna0KHfwkAAoQFjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw1NW9tAbFdk_-x6bzSWjHP7&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4359


The absolute picture of irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Rahm Emanuel: Trump’s to blame for Smollett’s hate crime hoax
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/30/rahm-emanuel-trumps-blame-smolletts-hate-crime-hoax/


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The absolute picture of irony.


*What....You seated next to the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

BREAKING: Trump Halts ALL Foreign Aid to El Salvador, Guatemala, and Honduras
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/30/breaking-trump-halts-foreign-aid-el-salvador-guatemala-honduras/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: Trump Halts ALL Foreign Aid to El Salvador, Guatemala, and Honduras
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/30/breaking-trump-halts-foreign-aid-el-salvador-guatemala-honduras/


Gee that'll help, not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee that'll help, not.


Half of those shit hole country's people are here anyway, can't hurt us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Half of those shit hole country's people are here anyway, can't hurt us.


You aren't big on independent thinking are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't big on independent thinking are you?


Is that what OAC told you to say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

_Lest We Forget: Van Jones Broke With CNN When He Said This About The Russia Probe
Beth Baumann |  @eb454 | March 30, 2019
 









A Project Veritas reporter caught CNN's Van Jones say the Russia probe was a "nothing burger" back in 2017. The issue was brought back up again last month during CPAC, when Jones was seen confronting the reporting, saying to release the full, unedited version of the video. 


James O'Keefe did just that and shared the full video, clearly showing Jones saying the Russia probe was a "nothing burger." 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

MARCH 31, 2019
*Tonight: A hard look at the soft coup*
By Peter Barry Chowka
A compelling hour of intelligent television is in store tonight at 10 PM ET/PT on the Fox News Channel, _Life, Liberty & Levin__. _The program will feature a discussion of the Mueller Report and the Deep State’s efforts to take down President Donald Trump with guests Sara A. Carter and John Solomon.

In a preview of tonight’s episode at Fox News dot com, the episode is described as the reactions of the host – Mark Levin – and his guests to the close of the Mueller investigation “and what should happen next.”

*




*

Mark Levin, John Solomon and Sara Carter _Life, Liberty & Levin_ March 31, 2019

Tonight’s two guests, Sara Carter and John Solomon, are well-known to Fox News viewers. Carter has appeared scores of times on the channel and is a Fox News contributor. After a distinguished career as an award-winning international correspondent, she emerged in March 2017 as a probing investigative reporter in Washington, D.C. specializing in all things involving the Deep State’s hostile investigations into President Trump and his administration. She has become a regular on the #1 cable news program _Hannity_ (M-F 9 PM ET). As Buck Sexton wrote about Carter when he interviewed her in July 2017, “She has been breaking stories left and right on surveillance, the Russia collusion investigation, and the Deep State. If you’re interested in what’s real and what’s not, she is a must-read.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Watch the long faces as Jeh Johnson, Obama's DHS Secretary, tells MSNBC that the border is 'truly in a crisis'
MARCH 30, 2019
If looks could kill...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/watch_the_long_faces_as_jeh_johnson_obamas_dhs_secretary_tells_msnbc_that_the_border_truly_in_a_crisis.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Lying cunt.

Feinstein fumes as Trump administration pushes forward with 9th Circuit nominees without consulting her
43 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/feinstein-fumes-as-trump-administration-pushes-forward-with-9th-circuit-nominees-without-consulting-her.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjHgYbf1KzhAhVEPq0KHZFQBHwQ0PADMAJ6BAgEEAw&usg=AOvVaw1OXANCbbyHY1dJ5prlzegi&ampcf=1&cshid=1554045013584


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4364


Nothing racist here.  Move along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Sharyl Attkisson

✔@SharylAttkisson
https://twitter.com/SharylAttkisson/status/1112361325899010048
Replying to @Robertwaldeck and 3 others

To wiretap US citizen, govt. must already have evidence in hand that target has already acted as foreign spy or is imminently about to become one. So they apparently were wrong in a big way.


17
7:29 AM - Mar 31, 2019


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4359


Whores for Trump


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Whores for Trump


*Sick......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Nothing racist here.  Move along.


Telling stupidity possibly . . . so no one was aware enough to catch that before airing it? . . . or was it on purpose?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Nothing racist here.  Move along.


Mexican isn't a race, but it sure is funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling stupidity possibly . . . so no one was aware enough to catch that before airing it? . . . or was it on purpose?


I am sure it was on purpose.
Maybe this can be the new russia?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

*CNN's Tapper Defends Mueller Probe Coverage: ‘I Don’t Know Anybody Who Got Anything Wrong’*



_





PAM KEY 31 Mar 2019 

Sunday on CNN’s “State of the Union,” host Jake Tapper told President Donald Trump’s Acting Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney he was unaware of anything those on his network got wrong while reporting on the Mueller probe.





Mulvaney said, “We need to figure out what went wrong with the Mueller report, why, in all fairness to your network, why the media got it so wrong for so long.”

Tapper said, “I’m not sure what you’re saying the media got wrong. The media reported that the investigation was going on. Other than the people in the media on the left, not on this network, I don’t know anybody who got anything wrong. We didn’t say there was conspiracy. We said that Mueller was investigating conspiracy.”

Mulvaney shot back, “That’s fine, if that’s your recollection of history, that’s great. Face it: The media got this wrong. It’s OK people get stuff wrong all the time just not at this level. But it’s done now. The report is there. It’s extraordinarily thorough, as you know, I think they talked to 500 people, issued 2,800 subpoenas, and it completely exonerates the president, there’s no collusion, there’s no obstruction of justice.”


Tapper asked, “Have you read the Mueller report?”

Mulvaney said, “No, I, neither have you. I’ve read the Barr summary, which is what everyone else has read.”

Tapper said, “But you’re making statements there that — I don’t know what the Mueller report says. I was just asking are we going to see the Mueller report. There were, in addition to all the interviews you talked about, dozens of indictments, including jail time for people close to the president.”
_


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling stupidity possibly . . . so no one was aware enough to catch that before airing it? . . . or was it on purpose?



*Weak......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Lindsey Graham Reveals AG Bill Barr 'Pretty Upset' Over Hillary Investigation And What He May Do About It
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45346/lindsey-graham-reveals-ag-bill-barr-pretty-upset-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure it was on purpose.
> Maybe this can be the new russia?


On purpose to please the base. America the new Russia? You wish . . . and t ain't out of the hot water, no matter what you are told to think.


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CNN's Tapper Defends Mueller Probe Coverage: ‘I Don’t Know Anybody Who Got Anything Wrong’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing was wrong with the coverage. A boatload of close Trump associates got locked up specifically concerning their Russky relationships. Now Trump and Barr won’t let us see the report because imagine the embarrassing stuff in there.
It’s all working as it’s supposed to. 
American justice in action. And our news keeping us informed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing was wrong with the coverage. A boatload of close Trump associates got locked up specifically concerning their Russky relationships. Now Trump and Barr won’t let us see the report because imagine the embarrassing stuff in there.
> It’s all working as it’s supposed to.
> American justice in action. And our news keeping us informed.


Didn't you hear trump and Barr saying they are releasing it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

POLITICS
*Democrats Might Not Get Their Hands On Trump's Taxes Before November 2020*
They've hesitated to make a request that will likely set up an unprecedented court fight.
By Arthur Delaney
03/31/2019 02:53 PM ET
_WASHINGTON ― Rep. Richard Neal (D-Mass.) can ask for copies of Donald Trump’s federal tax returns whenever he wants, but Neal is in no hurry and seemingly doesn’t care if Democrats don’t get the documents before the next election. 

Though the law is clear that the treasury secretary is supposed to hand over any returns requested by the chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee, Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin has all but said he’ll disobey the law ― meaning there will be a court fight. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Mulvaney: Adam Schiff 'Simply Can't Get Over the Fact That Donald Trump Is President'
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/31/mulvaney-adam-schiff-simply-cant-get-over-the-fact-that-donald-trump-is-president/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjWnNCT4K3hAhVMmK0KHSEvA50QlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw311jYHcBUdSVXlxjMaX5yM&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey smart ones, what is your theory?
I say it was because he is a big pussy coward, he knew Hillary would win and he is a lazy POS.
Your turn.

BRETT VELICOVICH: Why didn’t Obama act against Russian interference?
https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/why-didnt-obama-do-more-to-counter-russias-interference-in-our-election


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hear trump and Barr saying they are releasing it?


Sure. But if I may. Take this random still photo freely available from the World Wide Web of an Eastern European call girl with aspirations of being a fashion model.  But instead of releasing it in its original unedited version, it’s release with all the critical  bits covered up. Would that be fair?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4368
> Sure. But if I may. Take this random still photo freely available from the World Wide Web of an Eastern European call girl with aspirations of being a fashion model.  But instead of releasing it in its original unedited version, it’s release with all the critical  bits covered up. Would that be fair?


At least she isn't Hillary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4368
> Sure. But if I may. Take this random still photo freely available from the World Wide Web of an Eastern European call girl with aspirations of being a fashion model.  But instead of releasing it in its original unedited version, it’s release with all the critical  bits covered up. Would that be fair?


Hookers is cheap over there, ask t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least she isn't Hillary.


OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> OBVI.


Hypocrite, and that is your better side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Finally, proof that liberalism is a disease.

Poll: Almost Two-Thirds Of Democrats Reject Mueller Finding No Collusion
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/31/poll-democrats-mueller-report&ved=2ahUKEwjUko7m6a7hAhUOeKwKHfS2AvYQlO8DMAB6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw2gj1rRhBauekeLh_eyLJs3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Let’s Add Entrapment To The List Of Charges Against The Obama FBI; Oh, And Also The Use Of A Human Informant PRIOR To The Start Of Crossfire Hurricane
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/01/lets-add-entrapment-list-charges-obama-fbi-oh-also-use-human-informant-prior-start-crossfire-hurricane/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

TheBlaze
WATCH: Chris Rock brutally roasts, mocks Jussie Smollett at NAACP Image awards
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/31/chris-rock-roasts-jussie-smollett/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj5xYKW_67hAhWUq54KHXIFAzMQlO8DMAh6BAgIECU&usg=AOvVaw3h0qcQC1hdbYHjAR8HpeUl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Lindsey Graham: ‘Every Day with President Trump Is Christmas’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

How will we ever survive?

Queue
U.S. will run out of avocados in three weeks if Trump follows through on threat to close border






Laura Clawson 
Daily Kos Staff
Monday April 01, 2019 · 10:00 AM PDT
2019/04/01 · 10:00

 










Donald Trump is threatening to close the border with Mexico, which would certainly show what disastrous ideas Donald Trump has. One key example: If he did close the border, the U.S. would run out of avocados in three weeks, Reuters reports.

Because, hey, surprise, “Nearly half of all imported U.S. vegetables and 40 percent of imported fruit are grown in Mexico, according to the latest data from the United States Department of Agriculture.” California does grow some avocados, but they’re not in season there yet, and the eventual crop won’t be enough to replace those avocados from Mexico.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How will we ever survive?
> 
> Queue
> U.S. will run out of avocados in three weeks if Trump follows through on threat to close border
> ...


I got a tree in my back yard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hypocrite, and that is your better side.


All you do is call people names.
Im a good friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got a tree in my back yard.


Speaking of produce, how are the tomatoes this year?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Verified account @*VP* Mar 28




.@*EricHolder*: “Exactly when do you think America was great?”pic.twitter.com/pFE5z5D756






















12:58 PM - 28 Mar 2019






Replying to @*VP* @*EricHolder*
The picture of Dr. King reminds me that the cynic confound greatness with perfection (unobtainable). Americans are not perfect, but we recognize & callout our own imperfections with a system that allows us to improve. Even when we are most flawed, we find greatness.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got a tree in my back yard.


Yep, we have Bacon and Hass avocado's....


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On purpose to please the base. America the new Russia? You wish . . . and t ain't out of the hot water, no matter what you are told to think.



*Hey Jerry " The Rodent " Nadler...tell us what scarlet letter the Dimwit Dems ( Your Buddies ) are*
*now trying to pin on him.....*

*




*

*Your pencil is loose again.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of produce, how are the tomatoes this year?


This time of year Im turning things around.
Just pulled the last carrots, broccolli, and peas up.
Tomatoes are just sprouts right now.
Only things ready to eat are some assorted greens, oranges, and Haas avocados


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This time of year Im turning things around.
> Just pulled the last carrots, broccolli, and peas up.
> Tomatoes are just sprouts right now.
> Only things ready to eat are some assorted greens, oranges, and Haas avocados


Keep me posted, it's always jerky season.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Verified account @*VP* Mar 28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question was and still is, as it has never been answered, what time was is it that you think America was great that you want to go back to, "Again"? Simple question, why are you having so much trouble with it?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The question was and still is, as it has never been answered, what time was is it that you think America was great that you want to go back to, "Again"? Simple question, why are you having so much trouble with it?


*Anytime before Jan 20, 2009..........*

*Everything after Jan 20, 2017...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Anytime before Jan 20, 2009..........*
> 
> *Everything after Jan 20, 2017...........*


So the Bush years, including 2007, and the Clinton years were the great years. That you would select those years shows where you are coming from pepe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

*Supremes: Constitution does not ensure 'painless' execution...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Kim kills his half brother, Trump rewards him.
MBS kills Jamal Khashoggi, Trump rewards him.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the Bush years, including 2007, and the Clinton years were the great years. That you would select those years shows where you are coming from pepe.





*SSSsssssssssssss.....says the Snake.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

*Anyone know what happened to this lying whore?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

How about this smelly cunt?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

From fat Jerry,

The entire reason for appointing the special counsel was to protect the investigation from political influence. By offering us his version of events in lieu of the report, the attorney general, a recent political appointee, undermines the work and the integrity of his department. He also denies the public the transparency it deserves. We require the full report — the special counsel’s words, not the attorney general’s summary or a redacted version.

We require the report, first, because Congress, not the attorney general, has a duty under the Constitution to determine whether wrongdoing has occurred. The special counsel declined to make a “traditional prosecutorial judgment” on the question of obstruction, but it is not the attorney general’s job to step in and substitute his judgment for the special counsel’s.

That responsibility falls to Congress — and specifically to the House Judiciary Committee — as it has in every similar investigation in modern history. The attorney general’s recent proposal to redact the special counsel’s report before we receive it is unprecedented. We require the evidence, not whatever remains after the report has been filtered by the president’s political appointee


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Anyone know what happened to this lying whore?*



*Pollutin the waters off of the San Fransisco bay area as once a month *
*shark bait.......No surfin near You " No Neck Liar "......*


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

If anyone has any doubts about t's kleptocracy, the selection of Rick Scott to lead the GOP health legislation confirms it.  While CEO of Columbia Health Care, the company committed Medicare fraud which resulted in a $1.7 billion restitution and fines.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

NEW: George Papadopoulos Makes Bombshell Claim of FBI Setup, Vows to Fight Their Misconduct
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/01/new-george-papadopoulos-speaks-now-vowing-expose-misconduct-fbi/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Nunes: Criminal Referrals Of Obama-era Officials Implicated in Debunked Russia Probe Could Come By Week’s End
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/04/01/nunes-criminal-referrals-obama-era-officials-implicated-debunked-russia-probe-come-weeks-end/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Ohr Testimony On Deripaska May Prove New York Times’ Desperation To Point Finger Away From Democrat Collusion With Russia
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/04/01/ohr-testimony-deripaska-may-prove-new-york-times-desperation-point-finger-away-democrat-collusion-russia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Must-see: Greg Gutfeld's crazy Rachel Maddow Russiagate montage
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/01/must-see-greg-gutfelds-crazy-rachel-maddow-russiagate-montage/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

SCOOP: Not Only Is President Trump Measuring the Drapes In RBG's Office, He's Identified the New Occupant
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/01/scoop-not-president-trump-measuring-drapes-rbgs-office-hes-identified-new-occupant/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

General Flynn has been grievously wronged, and Defense Department archives may have the evidence
APRIL 1, 2019
General Michael Flynn was set up and sandbagged by rogue FBI agents while the national security director, Susan Rice, was orchestrating a domestic pol...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/general_flynn_has_been_grievously_wronged_and_defense_department_archives_may_have_the_evidence.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2019)

espola said:


> If anyone has any doubts about t's kleptocracy, the selection of Rick Scott to lead the GOP health legislation confirms it.  While CEO of Columbia Health Care, the company committed Medicare fraud which resulted in a $1.7 billion restitution and fines.


Please let messy know how fraud proof Medicare is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Dana Loesch 

*✔* @DLoesch 




Not really. Additionally, Mitch McConnell never sold guns to El Chapo and tried to pin it on law-abiding Americans while obstructing an investigationhttps://www.cbsnews.com/news/documents-atf-used-fast-and-furious-to-make-the-case-for-gun-regulations/ …https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/jun/7/eric-holder-slammed-fast-and-furious-obstruction/ …

TheBeat w/Ari Melber 

*✔* @TheBeatWithAri

Mitch McConnell "has done a whole bunch of unpatriotic things, has really been a force for polarization in this nation"

"History will not be kind to him" - @EricHolder






 



6:55 PM - Apr 1, 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

McConnell: Due to Endless Democratic Obstruction, It's Time to Fast-Track Trump Nominees
Guy Benson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

*Trump reshapes long-liberal 9th Circuit, as Republican-appointed judges gain seats on court*


*Senate confirms President Trump's nominee to be a judge on the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals 53-46 in a party-line vote*
The Senate confirms President Trump's nominee Eric Miller to be a judge on the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals 53-46 in a party-line vote.

For the first time in more than three decades, Republican-appointed judges will soon occupy nearly half the seats on the left-leaning 9th Circuit Court of Appeals -- dealing a setback to progressive legal advocates who have long seen the court as a safe bet for favorable rulings.



The radical transformation of the San Francisco-based court is largely the result of President Trump's aggressive push to nominate conservative judges and bypass traditional consultations with Senate Democrats -- a practice that has led to repeated howls of protest from California's two Democratic senators, Kamala Harris and Judiciary Committee ranking member Dianne Feinstein.


Once Trump's latest picks to the 9th Circuit, including Ken Lee and Dan Collins, are confirmed as expected and remaining vacancies are filled, 13 of the 29 active seats on the key appellate court will be filled with judges picked by Republican presidents. At this time last year, 16 judges on the 9th Circuit were appointed by Democrats, with only six chosen by Republicans.

"As the 9th Circuit shifts to become more conservative and better parallels the Supreme Court's ideological baseline, I could only imagine fewer liberal 9th Circuit decisions and fewer overturned 9th Circuit decisions generally," legal scholar and judicial data guru Adam Feldman, who blogs at Empirical SCOTUS, told Fox News.

*TRUMP: 9TH CIRCUIT WOULD OVERTURN MY THANKSGIVING TURKEY PARDON IF IT COULD*


"As a general statement, with the death of [Ninth Circuit Judge Stephen] Reinhardt and Trump's push for conservative judges to fill the circuit, I suspect that there will be a noticeable shift in a portion of ideological case outcomes," Feldman added.






Protesters outside the 9th Circuit.  (AP)

The circuit has had a reputation for seeing its decisions reversed by the Supreme Court. But citing data from the Supreme Court Database, which is widely used by scholars, Feldman noted that the number of liberal decisions from the 9th Circuit that the Supreme Court has chosen to review has diminished since the beginning days of the Roberts Court in 2006.

"The general notion that the Supreme Court may not be looking to overturn liberal 9th Circuit decisions to the same extent as it has in the past is clear," Feldman said.

Cases before the 9th Circuit are typically heard by randomly selected three-judge panels, out of a pool that includes the 29 active judges and a group of several senior status judges, which is currently evenly divided among conservative and liberal jurists. In certain cases, the entire 9th Circuit can choose to hear a case en banc, which would result in a randomly chosen 11-member panel reviewing the three-judge panel's decision.

In both scenarios, conservative judges will soon have a historically high chance to occupy the majority on the panels. That's good news for Republicans, who have complained that the 9th Circuit has repeatedly stood in the way of the Trump administration with a slew of injunctions on matters like asylum law and the travel ban, only to later be overturned by the Supreme Court.


*Trump slams 'out of control' Ninth Circuit*
Speaking to reporters in Mar-a-Lago, President Trump laments 'terrible decisions from the Ninth Circuit,' suggests Congress gets involved.

“We’re very happy to have these extraordinary nominees,” Carrie Severino, chief counsel for the Judicial Crisis Network, told The Daily Signal in February. “It doesn’t change the [9th Circuit] majority to Republican nominees. But when we are talking about future three-judge panels, the odds are a lot better.”

Feldman has found that, while the 9th Circuit's decisions are more often reviewed by the Supreme Court, that owes to its large caseload and sweeping purview over several Western states. The 9th Circuit is overturned in 79 percent of the cases taken by the Supreme Court, Feldman found -- more than any other appellate court except the Sixth Circuit, although three other courts have an overturn rate above 70 percent.

Many of the 9th Circuit's cases, however, have been high-profile, with sweeping implications for executive power and the Trump administration's agenda. Just weeks ago, the 9th Circuit broke ranks with another federal appellate court and ruled that a Sri Lankan man who failed his initial asylum screening had the constitutional right to go before a judge -- threatening to clog the immigration court system further with tens of thousands of similar claims per year and setting up a likely Supreme Court showdown.

Meanwhile, left-leaning legal groups repeatedly have brought big cases directly to the 9th Circuit during the Trump administration. Ben Feuer, one of the top appellate litigators in California and chairman of the California Appellate Law Group, told Fox News that progressives are unlikely to look to other circuits now that the 9th Circuit is turning more conservative.


WASHINGTON, DC - OCTOBER 24: Bridget S. Bade, nominated by President Trump and later confirmed to be a U.S. circuit judge for the Ninth Circuit, is sworn in during a judicial nomination hearing held by the Senate Judiciary Committee October 24, 2018 in Washington, DC. (Photo by Win McNamee/Getty Images)

"Aside from the 9th Circuit, only the Second and Eleventh Circuits currently have a majority of Democratic appointees (the Tenth is tied)," Feuer said. "The Second Circuit is +5 Democratic by my count and the Eleventh is +2 Democratic. Those aren't very significant differentials -- certainly not on par with the Ninth Circuit of yore."


Feuer added: "Now, if the trend continues, that could certainly change, but I don't know that filing suit with left-leaning outcome goals in New York or Miami is very likely to get a much different result than in San Francisco, Los Angeles, or Seattle. Also, many of the more progressive state statutes being enacted are coming from the experimental West Coast cities and states, so those have to be litigated in the Ninth Circuit anyway."

In televised remarks last Thursday, Feinstein warned that a future Democratic administration would immediately move to load the 9th Circuit with more liberal justices, given the Trump administration's no-compromise approach. But, Feuer said, that may not be entirely within Democrats' control.

"We're only recently into the filibuster-free 'post-nuclear' era in judicial appointments, in which simple majorities in the Senate can confirm nominations," Feuer said. "That means that if a party controls both the presidency and the Senate, they'll get in pretty much whoever they want -- so if the Democrats get both, there will surely be some vacancies and the balance may well shift back ... But we don't really know what it means when the presidency and the Senate are split."

He noted that in such scenarios in the past, the president would tend to compromise with more center-leaning nominees but questioned whether that would be the case going forward.


"Perhaps a split between the presidency and the Senate would mean no new appointments of any kind," Feuer speculated.

The 9th Circuit, meanwhile, could still grow. The Judicial Conference of the United States, which was created by Congress to advise on federal court matters, has recommended creating five new appellate judge positions and 17 new trial judge positions for the 9th Circuit, given its growing caseload.

Should Congress opt to create those five slots  -- in the same way the post-Watergate Democrat-controlled Congress added 10 judges to the 9th circuit in the late 1970s -- GOP appointees could surge to an unprecedented 18-16 majority on the 9th Circuit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

*
FIRMS TIED TO FUSION GPS, CHRISTOPHER STEELE WERE PAID $3.8 MILLION BY SOROS-BACKED GROUP*
9:40 PM 04/01/2019 | INVESTIGATIVE GROUP
Chuck Ross | Reporter

*The Democracy Integrity Project, a nonprofit that receives funding from George Soros, paid firms tied to Fusion GPS and Christopher Steele more than $3.8 million in 2017.*
*Tax filings show that The Democracy Integrity Project provided its research to “government entities.”*
*The group’s founder, a former staffer for Dianne Feinstein, has described it as a “shadow media organization” that helps the government.*
A nonprofit group partially funded by billionaire activist George Soros paid firms tied to Fusion GPS and dossier author Christopher Steele more than $3.8 million in 2017 to provide research and analysis to “government entities,” according to IRS filings.

The payments made by The Democracy Integrity Project are more than three times what the DNC and the Clinton campaign paid Fusion GPS and Steele during the 2016 presidential campaign to investigate Donald Trump’s possible ties to Russia.

Perkins Coie, the law firm that represented the DNC and Clinton campaign, paid $1 million to Fusion GPS in 2016 to investigate Trump. Fusion GPS in turn paid Steele, a former MI6 officer, nearly $170,000 for a project that resulted in the infamous Steele dossier.

Steele’s report, which alleged a “well-coordinated conspiracy” between the Trump campaign and the Russian government, has come under intense scrutiny in the wake of the special counsel’s findings in the 22-month Russia probe.

Daniel J. Jones, a former staffer to California Democrat Sen. Dianne Feinstein, founded TDIP on Jan. 31, 2017, seemingly to resume Democrats’ investigation of Trump’s possible links to Russia.

Jones operated what he called a “shadow media organization helping the government” to investigate Russian meddling in the 2016 election. He also told the FBI in March 2017 that he received funding from a group of between seven and 10 wealthy donors and that he planned to provide information to federal investigators, the press and lawmakers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

*Democrats Block $13.5 Billion Disaster Relief Because It Didn't Include Enough Money For Puerto Rico*
Politics | Molly Prince
'It is hypocritical'



*DEMOCRATS BLOCK $13.5 BILLION DISASTER RELIEF OVER PUERTO RICO DISPUTE*
9:09 AM 04/02/2019 | POLITICS
Molly Prince | Politics Reporter


Senate Democrats blocked a $13.5 billion bill for disaster relief from recent floods, hurricanes and wildfires on Monday, arguing that the more than $600 million provided to Puerto Rico was not nearly enough.

The disaster relief package combined aid for a variety of natural disasters the country experienced, including support to southern farmers, California towns hit by wildfires and mudslides and states such as Georgia, Florida and North Carolina that were hit by hurricanes. The legislation would also provide funding to rebuild military bases in Florida and North Carolina that were destroyed during the hurricanes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

*
FEINSTEIN FLIPS VOTE ON DISASTER RELIEF AFTER SCHUMER TALKS TO HER*
10:22 AM 04/02/2019 | POLITICS
Molly Prince | Politics Reporter
Democratic California Sen. Dianne Feinstein changed her vote on a disaster relief package that would have provided aid to California communities devastated by the wildfires after Minority Leader Chuck Schumer approached her on the Senate floor.

Feinstein voted in favor of the $13.5 billion package for disaster relief from recent floods, hurricanes and wildfires on Monday, however, only seconds after casting her vote, Schumer confronted Feinstein. Following the conversation, Feinstein immediately walked to the clerk and flipped her vote to “nay.”



The disaster relief package combined aid for a variety of natural disasters the country experienced, including support to southern farmers, California towns hit by wildfires and mudslides and states such as Georgia, Florida and North Carolina that were hit by hurricanes. Moreover, the legislation would provide funding to rebuild military bases in Florida and North Carolina that were destroyed during the hurricanes.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2019)

I noticed in the news today that Sarah Sanders is warning House Democrats about investigating Jared's security clearance, as if that has always worked before.


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I noticed in the news today that Sarah Sanders is warning House Democrats about investigating Jared's security clearance, as if that has always worked before.


Well I read in my news that Tricia Newbold has a vagina, and once had a hot dog at a block party on her street where _*several*_ democrats were in attendance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Democratic Proposal: Hey, Let's Eliminate Criminal Penalties for Illegal Immigration -- and End Most Detentions
Guy Benson


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

*Democrats WANT Civil War.......*

*Be careful what you wish for " Democrats " !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats WANT Civil War.......*
> 
> *Be careful what you wish for " Democrats " !*


Who do you think you are talking to?


----------



## messy (Apr 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats WANT Civil War.......*
> 
> *Be careful what you wish for " Democrats " !*


How so?


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2019)

A curse for all you remaining t-men out there:  

May your children live in a country without judges.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2019)

messy said:


> How so?


He's the homeless guy with a bottle in a brown paper bag in his hand toting around a sign that says repent ye sinners the end is nigh . . . then if you ask him about it he belches and mumbles some nonsensical gibberish.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who do you think you are talking to?



*You cannot " Talk " on a forum, you type the written word.*

*Logic Rodent.....Logic.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2019)

Mc Connell says sit, t sits . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You cannot " Talk " on a forum, you type the written word.*
> 
> *Logic Rodent.....Logic.*


Fuck off scumbag.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *He's the homeless guy with a bottle in a brown paper bag in his hand *
> *toting around a sign that says repent ye sinners the end is nigh* . . .
> 
> then if you ask him about it he belches and mumbles some nonsensical gibberish.


*Life has dealt you some unusual snapshots hasn't it Rodent....*

*Why do you disparage individuals who are one degree separated from you.*

*Says a lot about a person when he kicks around the less fortunate for his entertainment/pleasure.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mc Connell says sit, t sits . . .


*You need to find that inner Democratic hatred and flush it.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2019)

espola said:


> A curse for all you remaining t-men out there:
> 
> May your children live in a country without judges.


Coocoo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Nadler in 1998: Of course you can’t release grand-jury testimony in prosecutor’s report
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/02/nadler-1998-course-cant-release-grand-jury-testimony-prosecutors-report/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Deported Illegal Alien Sex Offender Charged with Producing Child Porn
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/02/deported-illegal-alien-sex-offender-charged-with-producing-child-porn/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiLh5Le6bPhAhWona0KHYJSB5sQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw3R_8FcMkPoGwVCj1dQU8rx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Video Shows Migrants Abusing Children at Arizona Border Fence
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/04/02/video-shows-migrants-abusing-children-at-arizona-border-fence/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiLh5Le6bPhAhWona0KHYJSB5sQlO8DMAh6BAgJECU&usg=AOvVaw0LFctZTcB9m7jtiu_Ydocz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

A profile in nazi-lite: https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/betsy-devos-unfit-lead-education-department-it-s-time-her-ncna990241


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4383


Cost of doing business. We have always excepted it and it's why we are the greatest nation on earth. Why do you people constantly need the most mundane and easy to understand things to be explained to you?


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A profile in nazi-lite: https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/betsy-devos-unfit-lead-education-department-it-s-time-her-ncna990241


Not unfit at all. 
We need billionaires in charge.
We have one at education and one at agriculture and the wealthiest cabinet in history. They know what’s best.
These people keep the rabble of the working-class in their place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Not unfit at all.
> We need billionaires in charge.
> We have one at education and one at agriculture and the wealthiest cabinet in history. They know what’s best.
> These people keep the rabble of the working-class in their place.


Wilbur Ross is another classic example.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A profile in nazi-lite: https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/betsy-devos-unfit-lead-education-department-it-s-time-her-ncna990241


NBC?
Nazi?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cost of doing business. We have always excepted it and it's why we are the greatest nation on earth. Why do you people constantly need the most mundane and easy to understand things to be explained to you?


Certainly a union rube like you would understand pay your fair share.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Not unfit at all.
> We need billionaires in charge.
> We have one at education and one at agriculture and the wealthiest cabinet in history. They know what’s best.
> These people keep the rabble of the working-class in their place.


Nothing wrong with being rich, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

*over Fox News' Editorial Decisions*



_





Chip Somodevilla / Getty
JOEL B. POLLAK 3 Apr 2019 
*Democrats in the U.S. House of Representatives are demanding to know why Fox News did not publish a story prior to the 2016 election about an alleged affair years before between porn star Stormy Daniels and Donald Trump.*




House Committee on Oversight and Reform chair Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD) wrote to former Fox News reporter Diana Falzone last month demanding that she turn over any documents relating to Trump’s alleged extramarital affairs.


An article in the New Yorker last month alleged that Fox News executive Ken LaCorte spiked the story to protect Trump — a claim LaCorte has vehemently denied, saying the story lacked corroborating evidence and that the network was merely practicing responsible journalism, as were other outlets who declined the story.

That article seems to have motivated Cummings’s letter — a letter that not only seeks personal dirt on the president, but seeks information that might be used to review Fox News’ editorial decisions. The committee’s letter suggests that Fox News may have violated campaign finance rules if it tried to help Trump by suppressing the Daniels story.

Falzone has said she will cooperate with the committee, despite an agreement with Fox that prevents her from speaking about the story. In an op-ed at Mediaite, LaCorte says he supports Falzone’s desire to talk about the story publicly, but that he will refuse to cooperate with the committee’s effort to exercise oversight over the free press.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Certainly a union rube like you would understand pay your fair share.


Do you think Finland should or is able to pay as much as the US? The bigger you are the more you pay, just like a fair tax system should work, the more you play the more you pay.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing wrong with being rich, right?


Rich is one thing, unfit, unqualified and unable to do the job you were given (yes given, DeVos has done nothing in her life to warrant the position she was "given"). Read the article, or are you afraid you might learn?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBC?
> Nazi?


The policies and tactics DeVos is attempting to instigate come right out of the hitler youth handbook. Again, read the article, you will learn something, then you can post "FAKE NEWS!!" or "REALLY FAKE NEWS!!!"


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing wrong with being rich, right?


Like I said, we want an administration run by billionaires, because they know what’s good for people and who needs to stay on top.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think Finland should or is able to pay as much as the US? The bigger you are the more you pay, just like a fair tax system should work, the more you play the more you pay.


They should pay the same % of GDP
The more you play?
You mean the more successful you are?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2019)

"You can't get rich in politics unless you're a crook."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> They should pay the same % of GDP
> The more you play?
> You mean the more successful you are?


. . . and what made us so successful, starting directly after WWII, my little piggy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The policies and tactics DeVos is attempting to instigate come right out of the hitler youth handbook. Again, read the article, you will learn something, then you can post "FAKE NEWS!!" or "REALLY FAKE NEWS!!!"


You are really Dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Like I said, we want an administration run by billionaires, because they know what’s good for people and who needs to stay on top.


Have you seen the black and hispanic employment numbers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You can't get rich in politics unless you're a crook."


 . . . and we now have the most crooked administration in US history, one that rivals those in banana republics all over the world . . . the rich get richer, the poor get what "trickles down". Poverty wages and the highest cost of healthcare in the entire world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rich is one thing, unfit, unqualified and unable to do the job you were given (yes given, DeVos has done nothing in her life to warrant the position she was "given"). Read the article, or are you afraid you might learn?


Sounds like private union member qualities.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are really Dumb.


Au contraire, seems you have no rebuttal so who is the "really Dumb" one there big ears?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think Finland should or is able to pay as much as the US? The bigger you are the more you pay, just like a fair tax system should work, the more you play the more you pay.


% you dick. 
Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like private union member qualities.


In my best LE, "Continuing to show your ignorance here daily."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> % you dick.
> Reading is fundamental.


Who profits more? If they were left on there own whose to say they wouldn't just roll over to a Russia along with many other small countries?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what made us so successful, starting directly after WWII, my little piggy?


It surely had nothing to do with Finland asswipe...


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2019)

*Donald Trump wrongly claims his father was born in Germany – again*

President made the claim about his New York-born father, Fred Trump, during a press conference with the Nato secretary general
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/apr/03/trump-claims-father-born-germany-false-fred-trump

Huh?  Maybe Obama really wasn't born in Kenya.

Fun fact:  Trump's grandfather was born in Germany and immigrated to America.  Years later he tried to move back to Germany but the German government wouldn't allow it because he had evaded German Military service.  Looks like the Germans didn't buy that bone spurs shit back then.  It is an interesting history of draft dodging in the Trump err Drumpf family. (even his last name is a lie)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

I sure am glad Obama was such a lazy POS.

*Senate Republicans To Officially Use Nuclear Option To Confirm Trump Nominees*
April 3rd, 2019
_





WASHINGTON, DC - MARCH 26: U.S. President Donald Trump (C) walks with Senate Majority Leader Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-KY) (L), and Sen. Roy Blunt (R-MO) (R) as he arrives at a Senate Republican weekly policy luncheon at the U.S. Capitol March 26, 2019 in Washington, DC. Congressional top Democrats have demanded Attorney General William Barr to release special counsel Robert Mueller?s investigation report for the alleged Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election. (Photo by Alex Wong/Getty Images)


The Senate voted Wednesday to shorten Democrats’ time obstructing President Donald Trump’s nominees on the floor in order to speed up the nomination process.

The vote was set up by Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell on Thursday, with expectations that it would fail so that the so-called nuclear option could be used. McConnell introduced a procedural cloture vote Wednesday that was shut down 51-48. The cloture needed 60 “no” votes to fail, so McConnell entered a motion to reconsider the failed cloture vote, making it so Republicans only need a majority vote in order to use the nuclear option.





Senators voted 51-48 in order to speed up Trump nominees’ confirmation processes, which Democrats have continued to stall. Republican Sens. Mike Lee of Utah and Susan Collins of Maine voted against the rules change.

The nuclear option will cut Democrats’ debate time from thirty hours to two hours, making the confirmation process for Trump’s nominees faster. Republicans would only need 51 votes to confirm a Trump nominee after the change.

McConnell called the Democrats’ actions “systematic obstruction” on the Senate floor Tuesday, saying it is “not targeted, thoughtful opposition to a few marquee nominations or rare circumstances. But a grinding, across-the-board effort to delay and obstruct the people this president puts up. Even if they have unquestionable qualifications. Even if the job is relatively low-profile.”
_


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 258346, member: 1585"






Nadler in 1998: Of course you can’t release grand-jury testimony in prosecutor’s report
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/02/nadler-1998-course-cant-
release-grand-jury-testimony-prosecutors-report/

/QUOTE


*OMG.....he looks just like the guy on Monty Pythons " Dinner Mint " scene .....*



*




*


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen the black and hispanic employment numbers?


Good point.  While our education and agricultural systems are headed by billionaires, see below for Trump's Secretary of Labor. (Hint: Not a billionaire).


*Rene Alexander Acosta* (born January 16, 1969)[1] is an American attorney, academic, and politician who is the 27th and current United States Secretary of Labor.[2][3] President Donald Trump nominated Acosta to be Labor Secretary on February 16, 2017, and he was confirmed by the Senate on April 27, 2017. Acosta is the first, and as of February 2019 the only, Hispanic person to serve in Trump's cabinet.[4][5][6][7] A Republican, he was appointed by President George W. Bush to the National Labor Relations Board and later served as Assistant Attorney General for Civil Rights and federal prosecutor for the Southern District of Florida. He is the former dean of Florida International University College of Law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Good point.  While our education and agricultural systems are headed by billionaires, see below for Trump's Secretary of Labor. (Hint: Not a billionaire).
> 
> 
> *Rene Alexander Acosta* (born January 16, 1969)[1] is an American attorney, academic, and politician who is the 27th and current United States Secretary of Labor.[2][3] President Donald Trump nominated Acosta to be Labor Secretary on February 16, 2017, and he was confirmed by the Senate on April 27, 2017. Acosta is the first, and as of February 2019 the only, Hispanic person to serve in Trump's cabinet.[4][5][6][7] A Republican, he was appointed by President George W. Bush to the National Labor Relations Board and later served as Assistant Attorney General for Civil Rights and federal prosecutor for the Southern District of Florida. He is the former dean of Florida International University College of Law.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

__
_
Karma Comes At Crazed Anti-Trump Woman Fast After She Harassed An Old Man

Posted at 4:00 pm on April 03, 2019 by Brandon Morse

 
Where a MAGA hat on your head for long enough and eventually someone will confront you. While many times it will just be verbal vomit, occasionally someone will go further and utilize threats, intimidation, and physical violence.





According to a Twitter user named Amy, a crazed anti-Trump woman in Palo Alto, California, with a mohawk attempted to put a man in danger, causing a massive scene and threatening him, all because he was wearing a MAGA hat.

According to a Facebook post by Parker Mankey, she called the entire Starbucks to focus on him and began preaching about, of all things, intolerance. She then yelled at him some more before going to pick up her food. Upon discovering she had not scared him off, she demanded he call the police as a way to get his name and address, as well as the names of his wife and kid’s school.

Mankey bragged that she called him more names before demanding someone else call the police before the man finally decided to leave. She followed him out screaming demands about leaving “my town and never coming back.”






Soon, people were tracking down where Mankey works and found that she was an accountant at a music store called Gryphon Strings. The store was soon notified of the incident, and the music store promptly fired Mankey.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

James Clapper: Knew in March 2017 There Was No Evidence for Collusion Case; 'Appears to Admit' Obama Ordered Operation That Began Russia Investigation
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/03/james-clapper-knew-march-2017-no-evidence-collusion-case-appears-admit-obama-ordered-operation-began-russia-investigation/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

NATO chief, in speech to Congress, declares Trump's push for more defense spending is working
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/nato-chief-in-speech-to-congress-declares-trumps-push-for-more-defense-spending-is-working.amp&ved=2ahUKEwja6rfD-bThAhVICKwKHQx1AvQQ0PADMAN6BAgDEBA&usg=AOvVaw1ALBG6izUAMii6nldeNNzv&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Congress "give us 6 years of your tax returns Mr President"  Trump "fuck you"


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Congress "give us 6 years of your tax returns Mr President"  Trump "fuck you"


Why on earth would a corrupt president want to show financial transparency? America has already nailed him for his fraudulent university and he's taken companies through several bankruptcies...no way he wants to show his tax returns. That's just what all other presidents do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Why on earth would a corrupt president want to show financial transparency? America has already nailed him for his fraudulent university and he's taken companies through several bankruptcies...no way he wants to show his tax returns. That's just what all other presidents do.


Who cares, they are all a bunch of crooks. 
At least he was rich before he got there.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is your hero?


----------



## messy (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares, they are all a bunch of crooks.
> At least he was rich before he got there.


and all their dads were born in germany!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

messy said:


> and all their dads were born in germany!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4388


Is that dizzy?


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that dizzy?


*
Your “ Old “ Union Boss......*


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

*Some on Mueller’s Team Say Report Was More Damaging Than Barr Revealed*

Share on Facebook
Post on Twitter
Mail
Image_





Attorney General William P. Barr has shown hints of frustration with how the rollout of the special counsel’s chief findings has unfolded.CreditSarah Silbiger/The New York Times
By Nicholas Fandos, Michael S. Schmidtand Mark Mazzetti
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It surely had nothing to do with Finland asswipe...


I love how clueless you come across, in what you seemingly think is such the authoritative way! Hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your “ Old “ Union Boss......*


dizzy couldn't work hard enough to make it as a rodbuster, he comes off rather soft . . . all you crybaby snowflakes do. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of hard working people who got fooled by t, just not any of you t-swallowers in here. You guys are the small, soft hand types.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy couldn't work hard enough to make it as a rodbuster, he comes off rather soft . . . all you crybaby snowflakes do. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of hard working people who got fooled by t, just not any of you t-swallowers in here. You guys are the small, soft hand types.


You are the biggest queerbait in.rodbuster ville.
I am sure you were laughed at, just like we do in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

ICE Arrests Hundreds In Largest Workplace Raid In Over A Decade
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ca54796e4b0409b0ec34df1/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj9-uTYtLbhAhVFMqwKHTFFCxAQlO8DMAV6BAgJEBk&usg=AOvVaw1AMpHRhhETky-7bQwYQlMU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Supreme Court race ahead of a likely recount
Apr 03, 2019 7:53am PDT by Jeff Singer, Daily Kos Staff





7853
With 100 percent of precincts in, conservative Brian Hagedorn holds a 50.25-49.75 lead over liberal Lisa Neubauer in Tuesday’s officially nonpartisan race for the Wisconsin Supreme Court, a margin of just under 6,000 votes. Hagedorndeclared victory early Wednesday while Neubauer’s campaign has not conceded and says a recount is likely.  

State law allows for a recount if the margin is within 1 percent, as this contest currently is. First, though, county election officials must do a canvass to determine the final tally, a process the _Journal-Sentinel_ says will start next week.

If Hagedorn’s lead holds, he will flip a seat left open by retiring liberal Justice Shirley Abrahamson and give conservatives a 5-2 majority on the bench. While conservatives will have to play defense a year from now, when conservative Dan Kelly is up for election, Hagedorn’s win ensures they’ll retain their majority heading into the next round of redistricting. And that in turn almost certainly means the Wisconsin Supreme Court won’t act as a check on the extreme gerrymanders that Republicans have perpetrated for years.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy couldn't work hard enough to make it as a rodbuster, he comes off rather soft . . . all you crybaby snowflakes do. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of hard working people who got fooled by t, just not any of you t-swallowers in here. You guys are the small, soft hand types.



*3:38 am.......wow....you’re sure an odd duck along with being a Lemming Liberal....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy couldn't work hard enough to make it as a rodbuster, he comes off rather soft . . . all you crybaby snowflakes do. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of hard working people who got fooled by t, just not any of you t-swallowers in here. You guys are the small, soft hand types.


More horseshit from the union "fluffer"...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the biggest queerbait in.rodbuster ville.
> I am sure you were laughed at, just like we do in here.


More projection on your part I see. For you it seems like it's your job to be in here, so on that account I don't laugh at you like I do at the plumber and diz-bot, I just shake my head in disbelief of your manic disposition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> More horseshit from the union "fluffer"...


 . . . and you? For you there is no hope. You are just a twisted, self-loathing, angry, non-sensical aper of things you don't seem to understand. Sad really.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Why doesn't fat Michelle follow her own rules?
Democratic AGs Sue Trump Admin for Changing Michelle Obama’s School Lunches

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2019/04/04/ny-schools-sue-trump-for-changing-michelle-obamas-school-lunches-n2544256?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiG9uXsq7fhAhVRY6wKHfJcA6cQlO8DMAd6BAgPECE&usg=AOvVaw1j1H6716n20jajMa4tHiKD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

__
_
Obama Hack Makes Bullsh** Claim That Attorney General Barr is Covering Up for President Trump

Posted at 5:00 pm on April 04, 2019 by streiff

 







As I’ve posted on a few occasions, the Democrat strategy, now that the Mueller investigation has reached the same conclusion sane people reached in December 2016, is to convince their base and CNN watchers that the actual REAL real report shows collusion and obstruction of justice. They are doing that by demanding something they probably aren’t going to get, which is the Mueller report with all the actual documentary evidence, and then using the redacted material as evidence of the good stuff being hidden.

To make this plausible, they have to take a GOPe guy and Washington fixture like William Barr and they have to turn him into a super villain. This is how they are going about it. The story is from Politico and headlined The Barr-Shaped Cloud Over the Justice Department, the subtitle is The attorney general has made a total hash of the Mueller report, undermining the very department he runs. The author is Matthew Miller who worked as spokesman for the criminally corrupt Eric Holder.

https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/04/obama-hack-makes-bullsh-claim-attorney-general-barr-covering-president-trump/



_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you? For you there is no hope. You are just a twisted, self-loathing, angry, non-sensical aper of things you don't seem to understand. Sad really.


Self loathing...? HA! 
Once again projecting all things you are toward others and working hard to remove all doubt.
You just keep yappin' out your ass duck. It's just fodder for more ridicule.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Can you feel the country changing?

BREAKING: Appeals Court Upholds Kentucky Law Requiring Doctors To Play Sound Of Baby's Heartbeat Before Abortion
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45570/breaking-appeals-court-upholds-kentucky-law-hank-berrien


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Self loathing...? HA!
> Once again projecting all things you are toward others and working hard to remove all doubt.
> You just keep yappin' out your ass duck. It's just fodder for more ridicule.


Squeal piggy, squeal! LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Excellent News for the President! Another Poll Shows Trump’s Hispanic-American Approval at 50%
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/04/excellent-news-president-another-poll-shows-trumps-hispanic-american-approval-50/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

*
The breathless innuendo is very much in stark contrast to the interview former White House attorney John Dowd gave to Byron York that went live yesterday at Ricochet.com. There is a lot of great stuff in the interview but the most interesting theme is just how closely the White House worked with Mueller’s team to expedite the investigation beneath the surface as a food fight raged overhead.

Here are some highlights.

For public consumption, Trump was denouncing Mueller and trashing his team. Behind the scenes, Trump was cooperating and making sure his staff did the same. The Trump White House offered everyone (except, of course, the president himself) to be interviewed, and reams and reams of documents that other White Houses might have withheld on the grounds of executive or other privilege. So Trump simultaneously attacked and cooperated.

Asked about the attacks, Dowd said Mueller understood that Trump had to mount a political defense on the Russia issue. “Bob understood this, it was political,” Dowd said. ” [Trump] had to handle the political side, and that was his way of doing it with his tweets and his comments … Bob was a big boy about the political side of it. He understood the president had to address the politics of it. He couldn’t just say nothing. People were pounding him about this thing every day, both privately and publicly, and he had to take [Mueller] on.”

Mueller’s only real concern about the president’s rhetoric, Dowd said, was the worry that it might send a message to Trump’s side not to cooperate.

“Early on, when the president started teeing off on Mueller, Mueller indicated to me that he was worried that some people might not cooperate,” Dowd said. “I said, well we’ve encouraged everyone to cooperate, and if you want me to say something publicly about that, and the president, we’re happy to do it. And we did. We encouraged everyone who was asked to cooperate … Bob was satisfied with that. It never came up again.”

In the end, Dowd said, Mueller “acknowledged that all the witnesses told the truth, all the documents were there, there was nothing missing, no documents destroyed.” The level of cooperation, Dowd said, was “truly remarkable,” all while the president distracted the world with his tweets.

Let’s go further in the interview:

In both conversations, Dowd described some of the materials Trump handed over to Mueller. For example, he pointed to the notes of Annie Donaldson, who was White House counsel Don McGahn’s chief of staff. The notes memorialized many White House meetings in which the president discussed the Russia matter with top advisers. They were extensive. Dowd said it took many hours to read through them. Even though Trump could have claimed executive or other privilege to withhold them from Mueller, he instead turned them over to the special counsel’s office.

Why? Dowd explained that fellow Trump lawyer Ty Cobb came up with an idea for the White House to turn over the documents under the terms of an informal understanding with Mueller. The idea was this: Mueller was in the executive branch. The White House was in the executive branch. The White House would hand over the material, one executive branch entity to another, without claiming any privilege, provided Mueller would agree that, if he intended to use the material in any public way, he would first consult the White House.

“It was the idea of Ty Cobb to fashion this so that we could expedite the production of documents and testimony,” Dowd said. “You can imagine what a nightmare it would be to take document by document and assert the privilege, because most of it was within [executive] privilege, and indeed the White House communications privilege. I thought it was a great idea. Ty got Bob’s and [top deputy James] Quarles’ promise that if they needed to use any of it publicly, they would come back to the White House.”

I asked how that might work in an adversarial relationship. After all, Mueller’s staff were prosecutors. They might want to use the material to indict the president (against Justice Department policy but discussed publicly at the time), or to create a road map for Congress to impeach him. How could Trump go along with that? Was that evidence of an extraordinary level of trust?

“It was,” Dowd said. “I would not call it adversarial. That comes when you charge. This was more inquisitorial. Bob was simply investigating, inquiring into certain matters that had been brought to his attention … and there was indeed more trust in our relationship than in any in my entire career.”
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

t is a well documented liar about things large and small, it's what he does. The 2020 question will be, do you still trust him? I never did, but I can see the blaringly obvious. "If someone tells you who they are believe them".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Apparently t has punted on 1st down once again moving the closing the border deadline back a year . . . and then changing the terms he seeks to keep it open. Weakest POTUS ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently t has punted on 1st down once again moving the closing the border deadline back a year . . . and then changing the terms he seeks to keep it open. Weakest POTUS ever.


Yeah, but he is your president and still pulling your strings.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, but he is your president and still pulling your strings.


Childish - both t and your "support" of him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Childish - both t and your "support" of him.


What else am I gonna do, root against our country?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What else am I gonna do, root against our country?


Our country would be better off with t on permanent retirement in Florida.


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2019)

So happy that America has institutions that keep us safe from the REAL terrorist threat.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/fbi-director-calls-white-supremacist-violence-a-persistent-pervasive-threat


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What else am I gonna do, root against our country?


Niiice, one post later you provide ample evidence of the childlike naivete E pointed out. Hilarious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

America Created 196,000 Jobs in March, Beating Expectations for 170,000
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/04/05/america-created-196000-jobs-in-march/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj8qomekbnhAhUNKKwKHfSgBIEQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw3KFOZsROErXkwlEco5MeoO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

POLL: TRUMP APPROVAL 51%...
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/trump_administration/prez_track_apr05


----------



## Booter (Apr 5, 2019)

Maybe Don The Con's father was really born in Germany.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Squeal piggy, squeal! LOL!



*Projecting again are ya......*

*




*

*Here ya go " Ned Rodent "....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> Maybe Don The Con's father was really born in Germany.



*Democrats = Nazis *
*Democrats = Confederacy*
*Democrats = Klu Klux Klan*
*Democrats = Denial of Slaves Rights*
*Democrats = Denial of " Blacks " equal rights until LBJ was Forced to comply *
*Democrats = Robert Byrd, Senator and high Official in the KKK until death in 2010 *
*Democrats = Socialism*
*Democrats = Communism*
*Democrats = The current Coup attempt on a duly elected President*


*Projection seems to be the Democratic trait as of late !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

NEW Revelation: DOJ ‘Did Not Want’ FBI to Examine Laptops of Hillary Clinton Confidants, Cheryl Mills and Heather Samuelson
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/05/new-revelation-doj-not-want-fbi-examine-laptops-hillary-clinton-confidants-cheryl-mills-heather-samuelson/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> Maybe Don The Con's father was really born in Germany.


t has no moral foothold from which to operate. He simply goes with what he sees as best for his personal interests even if it contradicts something he just did or said and has no compunction about doing so. 
"She was nasty to me!" what a fucking lightweight pussy t is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has no moral foothold from which to operate. He simply goes with what he sees as best for his personal interests even if it contradicts something he just did or said and has no compunction about doing so.
> "She was nasty to me!" what a fucking lightweight pussy t is.


You tellʻum Whiskers!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> Maybe Don The Con's father was really born in Germany.


Cowards Creed


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> So happy that America has institutions that keep us safe from the REAL terrorist threat.
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/fbi-director-calls-white-supremacist-violence-a-persistent-pervasive-threat


6 straight years of QE is the threat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Our country would be better off with t on permanent retirement in Florida.


You mean because he won FL.?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Gee, as t lawyers up once again (is that what he meant by hiring "the best people") I wonder what his taxes would tell us?


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4401


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Politics aside, does anyone actually think t is good for America and if so why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, as t lawyers up once again (is that what he meant by hiring "the best people") I wonder what his taxes would tell us?


It wouldnʻt tell YOU anything Whiskers?  You are told what to think by the intelligentsia....a.k.a. Fries U grads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics aside, does anyone actually think t is good for America and if so why?


What the hell does politics aside mean?
He retired the Clintons, that should be good enough for everyone.


----------



## Booter (Apr 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics aside, does anyone actually think t is good for America and if so why?


I don't think Trump is good for America, I think Trump is great for America. 

I like the tariffs that Trump has imposed on China and when China's retaliatory tariffs aimed at Trump supporting farmers have caused financial hardship on farmers Trump put together a $12 Billion bail out package for the Farmers.

Trump’s tariffs are simply meant as a negotiating ploy designed to give America “better trade deals.” The future is impossible to predict, perhaps that will be the end result. Memes about 4d chess, however, are of little help to those Americans hurt by Trump’s tariff policy. And increasingly the Trump administration has signaled its willingness to embrace a prolonged trade war.

It doesn't matter that such policies are, in the long run, are a great a threat to the American economy.

TARIFFS AND BAILOUTS!!! #MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It wouldnʻt tell YOU anything Whiskers?  You are told what to think by the intelligentsia....a.k.a. Fries U grads.


You try so hard, yet always come up short, well short.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell does politics aside mean?
> He retired the Clintons, that should be good enough for everyone.


Oh, I forgot, besides the pesky IQ problem you have there is also the fact that you attempt to politicize everything. I'm sure your parents aren't proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Four Question for Those Who Oppose the Electoral College
R. E. BOWSE
The debate surrounding this issue is another example of proponents avoiding the salient points.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/four_question_for_those_who_oppose_the_electoral_college.html


*Four Question for Those Who Oppose the Electoral College*
By R. E. Bowse
Have you heard?  The Electoral College is bad.  Elizabeth Warren, Bernie Sanders and others support its abolition.  On March 28, Delaware became the thirteenth state to join the National Popular Vote Interstate Compact (NPVIC) in which members agree to award their electoral votes to the candidate who wins the national popular vote.  The compact goes into effect only when the combined number of electoral votes of member states reaches 270, assuring their candidate victory. Legislation affixing New Mexico to the NPVIC sits on the desk of Governor Michelle Grisham (D). She's expected to sign it, giving the coalition 189 votes.

The debate surrounding this issue is another example of proponents avoiding the salient points.  I pose the following four questions to those would undo the electoral college system, with the goal of promoting clarity and focusing on the nub of the matter.


*If you support the direct democracy of a popular vote system, do you also reject republicanism as our form of government?*
Opponents of the electoral college premise their argument on the claim that the system is undemocratic.  This is largely true.  In Federalist 10, James Madison wrote of the destructive power of factions, what Tocqueville later called "the tyranny of the majority."  For this reason, the Founding Fathers created a republican form of government rather than a direct democracy in order to mitigate the passions and imperfections of the people.  Elected representatives would, it was reasoned, take a measured, deliberative approach to governance.  A popular vote system, on the other hand, is an instrument of direct democracy and a rejection of republicanism.

If, as Madison argued, factions pose such a danger to our republic, and if our Founding Fathers were so leery of direct democracy, what has changed?

Ironically, there is no better example of a faction than the states participating in the NPVIC.  Madison defined the term as "a number of citizens, whether amounting to a minority or majority of the whole, who are united and actuated by some common impulse of passion, or of interest, adverse to the rights of other citizens, or to the permanent and aggregate interests of the community."  Is there any doubt that NPVIC members are motivated in part by a sense of injustice following the elections of 2000 and 2016?  Further, given that the NPVIC scheme may award a state's electoral votes to a candidate (the national popular vote winner) who did not carry that state, is there any doubt this scheme operates in a manner adverse to citizens' rights?


*If you reject the notion of disproportional representation, do you reject the institution of the U.S. Senate?*
*More in Home*

*Can We Talk?*


*Why aren’t Mueller’s Indictments challenged as unconstitutional?*


*Keeping GOP Senate majority in 2020 could get easier*


*Trump’s support from Hispanics has got to be worrying Dems*


*How would cutting taxes five to eighteen cents per day reduce income inequality?*
Certain opponents of the electoral college accept the notion of our republican system but take umbrage at the _disproportionate representation_ that contributes to the way in which states' electoral votes are determined.  The electoral college allots votes based on the number of a state's federal legislative representatives, meaning the disproportionate representation of the Senate creates a system where certain voters have relatively less or more power than others.

Those who oppose the electoral college must therefore also oppose the representative scheme of the Senate and would look to rework or eliminate this institution.  It won't do, as some have claimed, to suggest that altering the Senate would be too cumbersome or radical.  The design of the electoral college, like that of the Senate, is written into the Constitution; altering either would require a new amendment, or perhaps convening a constitutional convention.  If you oppose disproportional representation, it is only logical to oppose it everywhere.


*Parity between the states was key to ratification.  Does parity not matter anymore?*
Disproportionate representation was part of the Great Compromise of 1787, which established a bicameral legislature to ensure some degree of parity between the states.  The House of Representatives, with its proportional representation, was meant to address the people's business, while the Senate's disproportionate representation would ensure states could engage on a level playing field on issues that mattered most to them.

The fear that larger states like Pennsylvania, Virginia and Massachusetts would overwhelm the smaller states was palpable.  Context here is important.  The Articles of Confederation created a weak central government and granted each state a single vote on matters that came before it.  Amending the Articles required unanimous consent among the states.  When the Constitutional Convention met in Philadelphia to address these shortcomings, smaller states were loath to sign on to an agreement that limited their power against that which might be wielded by larger states.  Without the Great Compromise, ratification would never have happened.

The issue of parity remains.  In the early days of our republic, state population differences were a fraction of what we see today.  In a direct democracy system, California, with its nearly 40 million residents, would have more voting power than the 20 least populous states _combined_.

Parity is, by design, key to our federal system.  Article 5 of the Constitution notes that "no state, without its consent, shall be deprived of this equal suffrage in the Senate."  Without the disproportionate representation of the Senate and the electoral college, states like Vermont and Rhode Island would not have viewed the Constitution as a path toward a more perfect union.


*Is a popular vote system a cure for the disease?*
Some of the reasons given for the electoral college have been proven wrong.  In Federalist 68, Hamilton envisioned a system that would yield leaders "pre-eminent for ability and virtue."  Of course, today's mass media make this a very heavy lift regardless of the system employed.

Still, we are the beneficiaries of several of the electoral system's unforeseen advantages.  For example, the electoral college system confers legitimacy.  Under it there is little chance third- party candidates will succeed, and so the number of contenders for the presidency is limited.  By contrast, a popular vote system is likely to attract more candidates, with the winner receiving a mere plurality of votes.  In parliamentary systems, it's not uncommon for the winning party to garner a 25% share; such instances are followed by dicey periods of coalition building, where the winning party attempts to cobble together a governing majority … and a patina of legitimacy.  Israel's current government is a coalition of five parties that hold 61 of the Knesset's 120 seats.  The Likud party, winners of the 2015 legislative election, earned just 23.4% of the vote.  Switzerland's coalition government has four parties, Germany's three.

The electoral system offers other advantages, such as limiting the incentive for and impact of voter fraud, and encouraging broader campaigns.  Despite its shortcomings, the current system has proven effective in surprising ways, and any replacement must at least meet this bar.  It's not clear a popular vote system can do so and, indeed, won't be fraught with unforeseen liabilities.  At the very least, sober analysis should attempt to ferret these liabilities out.


To be sure, states have the power to determine how their electoral votes are apportioned.  But the NPVIC goes further.  It promotes combination among the states, creating a de facto popular election system that is blatantly anti-constitutional and almost certainly unconstitutional.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I forgot, besides the pesky IQ problem you have there is also the fact that you attempt to politicize everything. I'm sure your parents aren't proud.


You asked if  trump is good for the country, pretty political. Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Elizabeth Warren: If the votes are counted fairly, we’ll win every time
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/05/elizabeth-warren-votes-counted-fairly-well-win-every-time/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

*Univision Host Suggests Border Agents Should Dodge Hurled Rocks Instead Of Building The Wall*
April 6th, 2019
_





Enrique Acevedo and Rep. Andy Biggs on The Story Of Martha MacCallum (4/5)


Univision host Enrique Acevedo suggested during a Friday interview with Martha MacCallum that instead of building the wall, it would be more financially sound for border patrol agents simply to dodge the rocks hurled at them from across the border.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

HOME - MAIN FEATURED APRIL 05, 2019

*Former Democratic staffer who doxxed Republicans pleads guilty — here's the punishment he's facing*

_





Image Source: YouTube screenshot
CARLOS GARCIA

A former staffer for a Democratic congresswoman has pled guilty to several counts related to his revealing personal information of several Republican members of Congress during the debate over Brett Kavanaugh's Supreme Court nomination.

Jackson Cosko was arrested in October 2018 over his hacking that amounted to "an extensive computer fraud and data theft scheme," according to prosecutors.

Here are the charges that he pled guilty to:
_

_*Two counts of making public restricted personal information*_
_*One count of computer fraud*_
_*One count of witness tampering*_
_*One count of obstruction of justice*_
_He could face up to two years in prison.

Cosko admitted that he stole information from congressional computers because he was angry over being fired by Democratic Senator Maggie Hasan (N.H.).

He burglarized her office several times in order to gain access to proprietary computer information, including personal information of several members of Congress.

He then published some private information to the Wikipedia pages for Republican members of Congress, including Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C) and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.).

Cosko also worked for other members of Congress including Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas).
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I forgot, besides the pesky IQ problem you have there is also the fact that you attempt to politicize everything. I'm sure your parents aren't proud.


Look at the mirror and project much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

How Mueller’s Team Lied in Public Document to Stoke the Russia Collusion Hoax
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/06/muellers-team-lied-public-document-stoke-russia-collusion-hoax/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You asked if  trump is good for the country, pretty political. Dummy.


No, not if you look at it from a logical point of view and put away your purely emotional approach (something you have shown you have great difficulty doing).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Far-Left Activists, Democrats, Media Spread Deceptively Edited Clip Of Trump Calling MS-13 Gang Members 'Animals'

https://www.dailywire.com/news/45646/far-left-activists-democrats-media-spread-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Kim Foxx Runs to Jesse Jackson to Play the Race Card, Cites White Nationalism in Smollett Case
 
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/06/kim-foxx-falls-back-racial-politics-cites-white-nationalism-smollett-case/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

*Like I said,  Liberalism is a disease. *

Video: Chelsea Handler’s ‘Anger and Outrage’ After Trump’s Victory Made ‘Her Want To F***ing Fight People,’ Had to See Psychiatrist and Smoke Pot to Cope
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/07/video-chelsea-handlers-anger-outrage-trumps-victory-made-want-fing-fight-people-see-psychiatrist-smoke-pot-cope/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Mueller Express Fails to Deliver, Democrats Head for the Abyss
CLARICE FELDMAN
The Mueller Report is even worse for the Democrats than it first appeared. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/mueller_express_fails_to_deliver_democrats_head_for_the_abyss.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Trump's Space Revolution
BEAU ROTHSCHILD
Thanks to the efforts of the Trump administration, the United States is on the cusp of a space revolution.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/trumps_space_revolution.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

RIL 6, 2019
*Exiting Marine general who leaked documents to undercut Trump should be McCabe'd*
By Monica Showalter
So much for "Semper Fi."

Get a load of this un-Marine-like behavior from the Obama-era appointee leading the Marines, from The Hill:

The Marines' top general allowed the leak of internal Pentagon memos to publicize hardships military families faced during the deployment of troops to the southern border, according to a Newsweek report.

Marine Corp Commandant Gen. Robert Neller allowed two Defense Department memos to leak to NBC News and the Los Angeles Times in the past two weeks, Newsweek reported, citing two Pentagon sources.

The Hill's headline states that President Trump's move to send troops to defend our unguarded border was an actual blow to our military readiness.

Though the press certainly played it that way, the Hill's lede doesn't support it. Improvements to military readiness are not a matter of buying new houses for military wives and families. It may be a good thing, sure, and military housing may be lousy, but let's face it: these military leaders have had years to fix this, and they didn't do it. Now the border issue came up, the Marines were rightly asked to assist, and the Deep State wanted things to be business as usual. But for one of them to be leaking to the press to call out Trump for trying to guard the border over this is wrong. It's two commanders at once. It only highlights that there's a reason Trump is the commander in chief and Gen. Neller is not.

The report also states that military exercises were delayed, and that got leaked as well in order to undercut President Trump's bid to guard the border as a million unvetted foreign nationals approach. Exercises are important to military readiness, but they are premised on hypothetical situations in far flung places. The border crisis, by contrast, which Trump was responding to, is a live thing, something already happening. That an exercise could be more important than responding to an actual threat of inundation of the homeland by gangs, cartels, terrorists, and welfare-seekers from every corner of the globe in real time is absurd. Once again, we can see why Trump is commander in chief and Gen. Neller is not. 

What we have here is another effort by the Deep State to undercut the president. Leaks are a sneaky maneuver to undermine the commander in chief and something enemies like to do. It's really amazing to see coming from a Marine leader instead.


The Marine leader is leaving office as an impressive new successor is expected to take his place, and he knew there would therefore be no consequences to him when he was caught. He also may be anticipating that his successor may expose his failures on military housing and other matters, so he's playing politics to get the upper hand instead. Regardless of what it was, Neller leaked to get his licks in, which is what this looks like, and is taking advantage of the fact that because he's retiring, no one can get back at him.

Trump should give him some consequences — such as was given to deputy FBI director Andrew McCabe, who got fired a day before he was expected to retire and lost his pension. If it can be done at all, Neller looks like a good one to get McCabe'd to rid the Corps of politicking disloyalists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

APRIL 7, 2019
*The Tea Party is back!*
 
President Trump has our economy booming. Unemployment claims are at an unprecedented 50-year-low. There are more jobs available than there are workers to fill them.

Yet every Democrat presidential candidate is on a mad dash to socialism. If a Democrat is elected president in 2020, we will be thrust back to the depressing days of Obama's failed economy: record-high numbers of Americans on food stamps, unemployment, and disability. Democrats are like drug-dealers seeking to insidiously addict Americans to government dependency solely to control their lives, behavior, and voting loyalty.

From the beginning of the Tea Party movement, I traveled the country on numerous national Tea Party bus tours, speaking and performing my song, "American Tea Party Anthem," at over 500 Tea Party rallies nationwide.

Reflecting back to Obama's horrible economy, I fondly remember the five dollar lady. After my performance on stage at a rally in Texas, I was approached by a humble woman. She thanked me for what our team of patriots was doing for our country. She explained that Obama's anti-business policies cost her husband, a trucker, his job. With tears in her eyes, she grabbed my hand with both her hands, giving me a crumpled up five-dollar bill for gas for our tour bus. I instinctively knew that five dollars was a huge contribution from her. The five dollar lady drove home the importance of our mission and responsibility to push back against Obama's plan to transform America into a socialist nation.

On April 15, Stop Socialism Choose Freedom Rallies are scheduled across America — 300 thus far, with more added daily. Yes, the Tea Party is back. Please join us.

Actually, the Tea Party never went away. We matured, working behind the scenes to elect conservatives, becoming less visible. I became chairman of the Conservative Campaign Committee, traveling the country, helping to electconservatives in House and Senate races.

With their every attempt to remove Trump from office failing, the evil coalition of Democrats, fake news, and the Deep State have become totally deranged. They seek to create a race war and violence on Trump-supporters while arrogantly breaking laws. No sacrifice is too large or scheme too low if it will remove Trump from the White House.



Democrats' extreme lawless resistance requires the Tea Party to become highly visible again. The Tea Party is the righteous legal resistance to Democrats' deranged, violent, and illegal resistance.

I am excited to announce that 34% of those who attended Trump's latest rally in Michigan were registered Democrats. Trump is also winning blacks, Hispanics, and Millennials. 

This means that despite fake news media's 24/7 lies, deceptions, and distortions about Trump, more Americans are beginning to discern that Trump is good for America. Let's pull formerly duped Americans into our Tea Party fold to rally behind our president.

Please allow me to address Democrats' and fake news media's despicable hate-generating lie that says the Tea Party and Trump are racist. I am a proud black American who attended over 500 Tea Party rallies nationwide. I was showered with patriot love and appreciation. Trump has an excellent record of hiring blacks. Blacks are experiencing unprecedented prosperity under Trump — historic low unemployment.

Brother and sister Americans who love our country, let's join together to save America by keeping Trump in the White House. Please sign on to participate in the April 15th Stop Socialism Choose Freedom Rallies.

Thirty-two-year-old Todd Beamer was an American passenger aboard United Airlines Flight 93, which was hijacked as part of the Islamic terrorist attacks on September 11, 2001. Beamer led a band of courageous fellow passengers in an attempt to regain control of the aircraft from the hijackers. During the struggle, control of the aircraft was lost. It crashed into a field in Pennsylvania, saving the hijackers' intended target, which prevented the murder of more Americans. Upon the passengers launching their attack, Beamer said, "Let's roll."

Yes, the Tea Party is back! Quoting heroic American Todd Beamer, "let's roll."

*Lloyd Marcus, The Unhyphenated American
http://LloydMarcus.com
Help Lloyd spread the Truth*

_Image: Fibonacci Blue via Flickr._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard, yet always come up short, well short.


I like trimming your whiskers short.  Hitler like.  Good match.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 7, 2019
> *The Tea Party is back!*
> View attachment 4409
> President Trump has our economy booming. Unemployment claims are at an unprecedented 50-year-low. There are more jobs available than there are workers to fill them.
> ...


Itʻs not so much the AOC feel the Bern, own all the factors of production socialism that bothers me.  Itʻs the hybrid socialism that hitchikes on capitalism and thus sabotages true capitalism through deceptive policies like the affordable care act that totally ignores risk pools.  Actually turns health insurance on itʻs head by charging healthy folks unhealthy folk rates.  6 straight years of QE is the most damaging monetary policy ever employed.  Again ignoring risk pools through the artificial lowering of interest rates.  Just like the monetary policy of the early 20ʻs that paved the way for the great depression when the stock market enticed many to buy more shares than they could have bought on their own, but on margin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's Space Revolution
> BEAU ROTHSCHILD
> Thanks to the efforts of the Trump administration, the United States is on the cusp of a space revolution.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/trumps_space_revolution.html


You really are gullible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Seems that keeping in line with his fellow nutters t is an expert on windmills. He displays the same in depth knowledge of windmills and wind generated power that dizzy does on finance, as the plumber does on global climate, as nono does concerning conspiracy theories large and small, as LE does on general knowledge and lil' ho does on everything he brings up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

_Trump The Madman Somehow Tricked A Bunch Of Democrats Into Defending MS-13 Thugs (Again)
Timothy Meads |  @Timothy__Meads | April 07, 2019
 

 world. In their earnest desire to ruin the current president of the United States with lies and slander, liberals, Democratic representatives, and presidential hopefuls have begun defending the virtuosity of violent gang members who stab their victims more than 100 times and set their bodies on fire. Why? For some reason, the left side of the aisle believes this gives them a moral high ground on President Donald J. Trump.


I wrote about this already but limited the examples in my article to Joy Reid at MSNBC and a New York Times columnist. I should have waited because now President Trump has unwittingly tricked boatloads of Democrats into defending MS-13 gang members. The astounding thing is that he wasn't even trying to do so. 

After hearing a quote of President Trump supposedly calling asylum seekers "animals" that was tweeted on Friday night by Mark Elliot, somebody who is for all intent and purposes a Twitter rando, Democrats simply had to rush out and condemn the president.

The great irony here is that this all stemmed from a clip that was already debunked last year after the first time a media brouhaha occurred because of this deceptively edited video. Here's what I wrote yesterday about Elliot's clip: 

Indeed, if Elliot had simply started the video just seconds earlier, his audience would know the president was absolutely referring to MS-13 gang members and not asylum seekers. 

Sheriff Margaret Mimms of Fresno County, CA, lamented the fact that Immigration and Customs Enforcement does not have access to her database of "bad guys" because of Sanctuary City laws prevent them from doing so, she told the roundtable. At the end of her speaking slot, she remarked, "There could be an MS-13 member I know about — if they don’t reach a certain threshold, I cannot tell ICE about it." 

The president responded by saying: 

"*We have people coming into the country, or trying to come in — and we’re stopping a lot of them — but we’re taking people out of the country. You wouldn’t believe how bad these people are. These aren’t people. These are animals. And we’re taking them out of the country at a level and at a rate that’s never happened before.* And because of the weak laws, they come in fast, we get them, we release them, we get them again, we bring them out. It’s crazy. The dumbest laws — as I said before, the dumbest laws on immigration in the world. So we’re going to take care of it, Margaret. We’ll get it done." emphasis added
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are gullible.


Is that what your whiskers tell you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems that keeping in line with his fellow nutters t is an expert on windmills. He displays the same in depth knowledge of windmills and wind generated power that dizzy does on finance, as the plumber does on global climate, as nono does concerning conspiracy theories large and small, as LE does on general knowledge and lil' ho does on everything he brings up.


You get a T for trying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Another one bites the dust
And another one gone


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics aside, does anyone actually think t is good for America and if so why?


*Why do you always have other do the thinking for you...*

*" Do You Remember " anything......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

The Wheel Has Turned; Rep. Devin Nunes Will Send Eight Criminal Referrals To The DOJ This Week

Posted at 2:00 pm on April 07, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 













Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) spoke to Fox News’ Maria Bartiromo this morning and said he is preparing to send eight criminal referrals to the DOJ this week.

Nunes, the ranking member of the House Intelligence Committee, said the referrals concern “alleged misconduct from “Watergate wannabes” during the Trump-Russia investigation, including the leaks of “highly classified material” and conspiracies to lie to Congress and the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) court.”

Although Nunes did not reveal any names, here are some of the possibilities: James Comey, Andrew McCabe, Peter Strzok, Lisa Page, Bruce Ohr, Christopher Steele, possibly Rod Rosenstein, James Baker, James Clapper, or John Brennan.





Nunes told Bartiromo:

First of all, all of these are classified or sensitive. … Five of them are what I would call straight up referrals — so just referrals that name someone and name the specific crimes, those crimes are lying to Congress, misleading Congress, leaking classified information. So five of them are those types.

There are three [referrals] that I think are more complicated. … So the first one, is FISA abuse and other matters. We believe there was a conspiracy to lie to the FISA court, mislead the FISA court by numerous individuals that all need to be investigated and looked at, and we believe the [relevant] statute is the conspiracy statute. The second conspiracy one is involving manipulation of intelligence that also could ensnare many Americans.

We’ve had a lot of concerns with the way intelligence was used [during the Trump-Russia probe].

Nunes explained that nine days before the first application to the FISA Court for a warrant to spy on Trump’s foreign policy advisor Carter Page, FBI officials “were battling with a senior Justice Department official who had “continued concerns” about the “possible bias” of a source pivotal to the application.” Hmmm. Someone inside the DOJ had a conscience?

Nunes continued:




*He added that one referral could cover more than one individual. *

Fox News’ Greg Re believes it’s possible that the current Chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, Adam Schiff (D-CA) could be named in one of the referrals for leaking the private testimony of Donald Trump Jr. He appeared before the Committee in 2017 to answer questions about the infamous June 2016 Trump Tower meeting with Russians who had promised dirt on Hillary Clinton.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Obama's Confession About Assimilation May Land Him In Hot Water With Fellow Dems
57 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/04/07/watch-even-obama-believes-immigrants-need-to-assimilate-n2544403?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjwo4esvb_hAhUCWa0KHevUCYEQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw2_Z8C_L3jtyipY6enTSBdZ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

This is why you people are so fucked up.
From your daily Kos.

Coverage of the Barr debacle shows the media learned nothing from 2016 failures
by Eric Boehlert, Community 176 346
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1847992


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Wheel Has Turned; Rep. Devin Nunes Will Send Eight Criminal Referrals To The DOJ This Week
> 
> Posted at 2:00 pm on April 07, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


In a related story, Devin Nunes’ Cow has made eight criminal referrals for 
The Dairy Council, Farmer John’s, Milk of Magnesia, Jersey Mike’s, Michael Milken, Farmers Insurance, Ben, and Jerry


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another one bites the dust
> And another one gone


Sounds like Trump's tax returns and the Mueller report.
Mick Mulvaney Says Democrats Will 'Never' See Donald Trump's Tax Returns
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ca9f94ae4b0dca03302ddd6/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj744WWt8DhAhVBUKwKHUFJB1MQlO8DMAh6BAgIECU&usg=AOvVaw1XNcP7whj0HlGdLMGh_ADa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

*Raw, stinky, progressive B.S. needs a reckoning*
By Rick Swenson
Reasonable citizens of our republic are frustrated. They tire of progressive politics invading every simple moment, ruining things that used to be fun, injecting anger and politically correct nonsense where it should not go. Sports, movies, school, award ceremonies, funerals, everywhere one looks, P.C. nonsense attempts to spoil it. 

Reasonable citizens are also discovering their once trusted print or televised media has been lying _big time_. Yes, Trump had something to do with this. _He called out the Fake News!_ But what about academia, social media, Hollywood, tech CEOs and progressive mayors and governors of sanctuary/decaying cities/states? Trump was merely the _outlier_ candidate who _dared _call the emperor naked_. _Like it or not, his _audacious _method won him the presidency.

A snowballing litany of events are pushing citizens too far: Operation Fast and Furious, 'Hands Up Don’t Shoot,' the Smollett race hoax, Lois Lerner’s IRS attacks against Tea Party groups, the Benghazi debacle, Hillary Clinton’s 30,000 insecure emails “disappearing,” Hillary Clinton's exoneration following a kindergarten-style FBI investigation, and certainly most foul, a Deep State bureaucracy attempting to oust a duly elected president. The list goes on. 

We who read and watch new media know _many_ _more_ grievous lies and travesties of justice, the list above being just a fraction of them. Thus, some of us grow numb, depressed, and cynical.  

We are sad when any of our former circle _leave the debate_, usually after virtue-signaling some _fake event_. Lefties are notorious for _unfriending_ when a debate gets close to facts. We can’t resurrect a civil, liberal, healthy politic if they won’t talk with us.  

But we need to remember that these former friends and colleagues _literally_ _have_ _no clue_ what has been going on. Their media diet lacks contrary opinion and is sometimes pure fiction. We force ourselves to read the New York Times and the Washington Post and we watch MSNBC occasionally. We can’t avoid CNN if we fly anywhere. But progressives _wouldn’t dare_ watch Fox News or read the American Thinker or other conservative media when we invite them to. Do they ever read Power Line? How _illiberal _of them. 

Ironically, once upon a time Trump was an adored celebrity of the Left (while he shared money and fame with them). You can Google countless photos of him chumming it up with sundry entertainment and media celebs, and other hypocrites. Back _then_ they loved him. Here's a wedding picture. 

But now, President Trump is not _playing along to get along,_ as media-favorite politicians do. That’s a huge part of Trump’s appeal. Yet it's totally authentic, and it will win him a second term.

Ask your (remaining) lefty friends to describe a few blessings they enjoy by living in America. You and I might go on for minutes -- we know why the U.S.A. is that Shining City on the Hill. But your Lefty friends probably will not. You should gently ask, why then do so many people from all corners of the world still want to emigrate here?   

We know many reasons why progressives hate Trump.  

The Paris Castration Accord? Gone. Attempts to nation-build in failed states of the Middle East, squandering precious American lives and capital? Gone. Handing billions of dollars to terrorist state Iran and thereby sponsoring terrorism against the unique democratic state of the region (Israel)? Gone. Preventing free-enterprise capitalists from exploiting energy reserves in our backyard (fracking) or in desolate areas such as ANWAR? Gone. Kow-towing to China or its clients (North Korea) and tolerating unfair trade deals that decimate American industries while globalist bosses (many Republican) skim gravy? Gone. Allowing low-skilled illegals to enter U.S. sanctuary cities, steal taxpayer benefits, disrupt culture, and depress wages of legal citizens? _Going._ Building a wall that previous administrations and Congresses legislated? _Coming_ --if Trump wants to be re-elected.

How telling of our opportunity when recently when 59 Senators voted no to the goofy Green Deal while _every_ progressive Democrat dared only vote “p_resent,” _borrowing a coward’s trick from Obama’s Illinois State Senate days. Here's that Green Deal.


----------



## messy (Apr 8, 2019)

It's the law...

(f) Disclosure to Committees of Congress
(1) Committee on Ways and Means, Committee on Finance, and Joint Committee on Taxation


Upon written request from the chairman of the Committee on Ways and Means of the House of Representatives, the chairman of the Committee on Finance of the Senate, or the chairman of the Joint Committee on Taxation, the Secretary shall furnish such committee with any return or return information specified in such request, except that any return or return information which can be associated with, or otherwise identify, directly or indirectly, a particular taxpayer shall be furnished to such committee only when sitting in closed executive session unless such taxpayer otherwise consents in writing to such disclosure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

messy said:


> It's the law...
> 
> (f) Disclosure to Committees of Congress
> (1) Committee on Ways and Means, Committee on Finance, and Joint Committee on Taxation
> ...


Yeah, no.
You can't have it just because you want it.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No expectations: Mick Jagger and British health care
> APRIL 8, 2019
> Why did he choose the USA for his medical care instead of England?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/no_expectations_mick_jagger_and_british_health_care.html


Which proves the point that elitist liberal states like New York provide the economic incentives for the best medical care.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey Huli Huli Boi getting not one but TWO new spigot-boys! 9-9-9 all the time!

The fed gonna wear out that printing press!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Which proves the point that elitist liberal states like New York provide the economic incentives for the best medical care.


Why did you leave out Ca?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another one bites the dust
> And another one gone


 . . . and another one gone and another one gone
And another one bites the dust


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what I thought.


No you didn't, you aren't paid to think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

"Judge Flores, whoever you may be, bad decision" ~ t


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> In a related story, Devin Nunes’ Cow has made eight criminal referrals for
> The Dairy Council, Farmer John’s, Milk of Magnesia, Jersey Mike’s, Michael Milken, Farmers Insurance, Ben, and Jerry


*The above is a classic deflection from someone who obviously understands the *
*intensity of the referrals that are happening......*
*The only option YOU Liberals have left in your quiver is the one*
*you'll regret the rest of your lives !*

*YOU DEMOCRATS ARE EXPOSED !*
*YOUR DEMOCRATS WILL BE PROSECUTED !*
*
NICE " TEAM " YOU LIBERALS ASSOCIATED YOURSELVES WITH.....HUH !

*


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No you didn't, you aren't paid to think.



*Again you project.....*

*He is paid to use his Grey Matter ( Brain ).......*

*You were/are paid to use your Sinew Selection ( Brawn )*

*You should have studied in High School and went to College.....*

*Those skateboards n beer were fun weren't they.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The above is a classic deflection from someone who obviously understands the *
> *intensity of the referrals that are happening......*
> *The only option YOU Liberals have left in your quiver is the one*
> *you'll regret the rest of your lives !*
> ...


You can be pretty funny sometimes . . . you're still a deviant scumbag that supports slavery and screaming at grieving parents/survivors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Again you project.....*
> 
> *He is paid to use his Grey Matter ( Brain ).......*
> 
> ...


You talking to the plumber?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I notice you once again changed your crude Avatar of the POTUS *


What makes you think it’s your POTUS?  Know something we don’t?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What makes you think it’s your POTUS?  Know something we don’t?


There should be an * by POTUS when in reference to the present POTUS*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

_NEW: Classified Flynn Intercepts Point to James Clapper as the Illegal Leaker_

_
 


The debate over who exactly leaked the details of Flynn’s conversation with Sergey Kislyak has been ongoing for years now. Rep. Trey Gowdy even suggested Clapper (and Brennan) were behind it as early as March 2017.



.
_


Hüsker Dü said:


> You can be pretty funny sometimes . . . you're still a deviant scumbag that supports slavery and screaming at grieving parents/survivors.


Why do you lie so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

This confused man needs to get a grip.

TheBlaze
'Psycho' white leftist caught on video calling Mexican-American woman 'racist' for wearing MAGA hat
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/08/psycho-white-leftist-caught-on-video-calling-mexican-american-woman-racist-for-wearing-maga-hat/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjKrISr0cHhAhUD5awKHX9cC0gQlO8DMAh6BAgIECU&usg=AOvVaw1TaPnzxe7Fh-MAp1ROvcBI


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can be pretty funny sometimes . . . you're still a deviant scumbag that supports slavery and screaming at grieving parents/survivors.


*So I would be screaming in the wind and supporting something I am against....*

*You really should have furthered your education....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So I would be screaming in the wind and supporting something I am against....*
> 
> *You really should have furthered your education....*


You support pornography don't you? You believe that some of the mass shootings were false flag operations don't you? You support t who thanked Alex Jones and his viewers for their support right? You lie down with dogs you come up with fleas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

*Sheriff Layton: Trump Securing China's Ban on Fentanyl a Win for America*



_





Mamta Popat/Arizona Daily Star via AP
JOHN BINDER 8 Apr 2019 
*President of the National Sheriff’s Association and Marion County, Indiana Sheriff John Layton says President Trump’s securing China’s ban on the deadly opioid fentanyl is a “win for America” and families in the United States.*



In an announcement last week, Chinese officials said beginning May 1, the country would ban all forms of fentanyl, the fatal opioid drug that is 100 times more powerful than morphine and 50 times stronger than heroin.


The news came after Trump lobbied China to take action againstthe country’s production of fentanyl, demanding the opioid be banned. Layton, who describes himself as a “conservative Democrat,” said the news out of Beijing, China has law enforcement “cautiously optimistic.”

“It’s a win for America, that is definitely for sure,” Layton said.
_


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

*World Didn’t Blow Up Today - Thanks to Trump’s Leadership*

_Jack Asse Apr 2019 
*President Trump left two long kids in the pool this morning. *

“It’s a win for America, that is definitely for sure,” Asse said. _


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 259017, member: 1707"

You support pornography don't you? 
*Now there's a joke as " He " manipulates with one and types with the other.....*

You believe that some of the mass shootings were false flag operations don't you? 
*" Believe " ?*
*Where's the Proof of That !*

You support t who thanked Alex Jones and his viewers for their support right? 
*Who's " Alex Jones "....please inform us.*


You lie down with dogs you come up with fleas.
*I can name three that have " Bitten " you.*
*Rashida*
*Kamala*
*IIhan*

*This might cure it.......*

*




*



/QUOTE



*Oh......Rodent....shows up to play baseball with a toothpick and a napkin.....*


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2019)

Devin's Dow wants to know why he is suing the Fresno Bee for $150 million.  The Bee published an article about a legal settlement awarded a female bartender on a party yacht on San Francisco Bay.  The bartender had alleged that several Napa Valley businessmen, some of whom were apparently D's partners in a winery, were snorting cocaine and paying perhaps-too-young hostesses to engage in sexual activities in the yacht's staterooms.  The article did not name D as one of the participants and outlined his limited role in running the winery as a limited partner.  Maybe he just wants to set the record straight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Fat Jerry finally got his chubby little fingers on Trump's tax returns and I think maddow has a Woody,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Mr Barr gave Pencil Neck the Mueller report, very informative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Barr gave Pencil Neck the Mueller report, very informative.
> View attachment 4422


What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fat Jerry finally got his chubby little fingers on Trump's tax returns and I think maddow has a Woody,
> View attachment 4421


What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you so afraid of?


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2019)

Devin's Dow says D just wants to emulate his hero t by getting his name in the papers every day, even if for the wrong reasons.  

He's doing great - no one is laughing at him - #1 trend on twitter today is #yachtcocaineprostitutes

https://twitter.com/andylassner/status/1115544183496818689?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1115544183496818689&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/04/devin-nunes-latest-lawsuit-hilariously-backfires-yachtcocaineprostitutes-soars-top-twitters-trending-topics/

To his lawyers -- please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

*Good enough for me.*


*AG William Barr Reveals Four Areas of *

*Redaction of Mueller Report*
By Joe DePaoloApr 9th, 2019, 10:10 am
429 comments




Attorney General *William Barr* was slated to testify on Tuesday on Tuesday about President Donald Trump’s budget request for the Department of Justice. But it didn’t take long for the proceeding to stray from its designated topic, and focus in on Barr’s four-page summary of special counsel *Robert Mueller*‘s report.

Under questioning from Rep. *Jose Serrano* (D-NY), Barr spelled out the criteria he is using for redacting the Mueller report:

“First is grand jury information…The second is information that the the intelligence community believes would reveal intelligence sources and methods.

The third are information in the report that could interfere with ongoing prosecutions. You’ll recall that the special counsel did spin off a number of cases that are still being pursued. And we want to make sure that none of the information in the report would impinge upon either the ability of the prosecutors to prosecute the cases, or the fairness to the defendants.

And finally, we intend to redact information that implicated the privacy or reputational interest of peripheral players where there is a decision not to charge them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Mr Barr ain't playin.

I am reviewing the conduct of the investigation from summer of 2016.
If there's a predicate for an investigation it'll be conducted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

WATCH. AG Barr Reveals The Book Hasn’t Been Closed On FBI Misconduct
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/09/watch.-ag-barr-reveals-book-hasnt-closed-fbi-misconduct


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

BREAKING. AG Barr Reveals When Mueller Report Will Be Released and Why Democrats Won't Be Happy
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/09/breaking.-ag-barr-reveals-mueller-report-will-released-democrats-wont-happy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Barr: We gave Mueller’s office a chance to review my summary of the report in advance — but they declined
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/09/barr-gave-muellers-office-chance-review-summary-report-advance-declined/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Too bad your blue wave wasn't.

Bill Barr Crushes Democrat Hopes Again on Mueller Report: My Letter About No Collusion or Obstruction Speaks for Itself
Katie Pavlich |  @KatiePavlich | April 09, 2019
_ 

*





Testifying in front of the House Appropriates Subcommittee on Commerce, Justice, Science and Related Agencies Tuesday morning, Attorney General Bill Barr reiterated that his four-page letter about the principle findings of the Mueller report was clear about collusion and obstruction of justice. 


"Is there anything new you've seen since the review of the entirety of the report that would change your conclusions?" Barr was asked by Republican Congressman Tom Graves.

"No Congressman. As I've explained, my March 24 letter was meant to state the bottom line conclusions of the report not summarize the report and I tried to use as much of the Special Counsel's own language as I could. But they were just stating the bottom line conclusions and there's nothing to suggest to me that those weren't the conclusions," 

"So, it's over. It's done," Graves said. 

"[Laughing] The letter speaks for itself," Barr said.
*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

_
"The Special Counsel's investigation did not find that the Trump campaign or anyone associated with it conspired or coordinated with Russia in its efforts to influence the 2016 U.S. presidential election. As the report states: "[T]he investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities," the letter states.

"After reviewing the Special Counsel's final report on these issues; consulting with Department officials, including the Office of Legal Counsel; and applying the principles of federal prosecution that guide our charging decisions, Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein and I have concluded that the evidence developed during the Special Counsel's investigation is not sufficient to establish that the President committed an obstruction-of-justice offense."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

New Details: How Obama Holdovers Andrew McCabe and Sally Yates Plotted to Ruin Michael Flynn
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/09/new-details-obama-holdovers-andrew-mccabe-sally-yates-sought-ruin-michael-flynn/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Details: How Obama Holdovers Andrew McCabe and Sally Yates Plotted to Ruin Michael Flynn
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/09/new-details-obama-holdovers-andrew-mccabe-sally-yates-sought-ruin-michael-flynn/


I see your problem, redstate.com, you couldn't pick a more slanted and lying source.


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you so afraid of?



*Do you think at all before posting......*

*The POTUS has clearly stated he's for releasing the FULL report.....*

*The Penguin knows AG Barr cannot release 6(a) data or the other three subsets without*
*criminally indicting himself by NOT following the Laws.....*

*You just are not that bright....just admit it " Rodent ".....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your problem, redstate.com, you couldn't pick a more slanted and lying source.



*Cite the reason why you disagree with redstate.com......in other words *
*DO SOME RESEARCH BEFORE PUKING FROM YOUR BUNG HOLE..............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you think at all before posting......*
> 
> *The POTUS has clearly stated he's for releasing the FULL report.....*
> 
> ...


You believe what the president* says, that won't pan out for you very often.


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe what the president* says, that won't pan out for you very often.
> *You're struggling in a rather exposed fashion trying to regurgitate substance *
> *you cannot comprehend.....*


*DJT is the POTUS*
*WPB is the AG*

*6(e) is part of the Law.*

*Note: I referenced 6(e) as 6(a) in a previous post, correction noted.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Devin's Dow says D just wants to emulate his hero t by getting his name in the papers every day, even if for the wrong reasons.
> 
> He's doing great - no one is laughing at him - #1 trend on twitter today is #yachtcocaineprostitutes
> 
> ...



*Return the stolen Golf Balls and YOU might gain a small amount of*
*credibility...........*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your problem, redstate.com, you couldn't pick a more slanted and lying source.


Unless of course if you're posting or flappin your lips.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *DJT is the POTUS*
> *WPB is the AG*
> 
> *6(e) is part of the Law.*
> ...


I think these people have moved on to the next made up non crime, Trump not releasing his taxes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Post-Janus, unions see “mass exodus” of fee payers
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/09/post-janus-unions-see-mass-exodus-fee-payers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

President Trump's Approval Rating Just Climbed to a New High
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/04/09/president-trumps-approval-rating-just-climbed-to-a-new-high-n2544511?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi39YiakcThAhUFXqwKHfKPC9sQlO8DMAN6BAgIEBE&usg=AOvVaw31h1c2GDO761eSusYgjFAl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Dems are so ‘insane’ that Barack Obama has become the ‘voice of reason’ on immigration

Posted at 2:52 pm on April 09, 2019 by Greg P.

_ 
It’s come to this: Dems are so “insane” on immigration that Barack Obama is now the “voice of reason.”





Check out this video where the former president, among other things, talks about how important it is for immigrants to learn English when they move to America:


“We can’t label everybody disturbed by immigration as racist”? That’s news to Dems:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/09/dems-are-so-insane-that-barack-obama-has-become-the-voice-of-reason-on-immigration/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjP9bywncThAhVSHqwKHa5ABMEQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw1f8Ff8O--zPUQ37MhgeQSR&ampcf=1

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

We Shouldn’t Label Everyone Concerned About Illegal Immigration As Racists, Says … Barack Obama?
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/04/09/we-shouldnt-label-everyone-concerned-illegal-immigration-racists-says-...-barack-obama


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

ACLU Gives “Travel Advisory” for Immigrants and POC Traveling to Florida, Warns of Grave Dangers
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/09/aclu-gives-travel-advisory-immigrants-traveling-florida-warns-dangers/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2019)

#2 at Homeland security resigns . . .
aaaaaand, another one bites the dust
and another one gone and another one gone


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

TheBlaze
Breaking: Pentagon awards $1 billion in contracts to build President Trump's border wall
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/10/trump-is-building-his-border-wall/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjg8u-py8ThAhXrna0KHQfWDGsQlO8DMAB6BAgPEAU&usg=AOvVaw2U42ppWEQ3MRL-7At5rCUr&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

CHECKMATE: Documents Received From Tom Fitton’s FOIA Request Show Pretty Solid Evidence of ‘Cover-up’ By Hillary Clinton’s Minions
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/10/checkmate-documents-received-tom-fittons-foia-request-show-pretty-solid-evidence-cover-hillary-clintons-minions/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

When unvaccinated Jewish kids are more dangerous than unvaccinated illegal aliens
APRIL 10, 2019
Bill de Blasio, mayor of New York, is threatening thousand-dollar penalties against unvaccintaed Jewish schoolkids. But the Mexican border is still co...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/when_unvaccinated_jewish_kids_are_more_dangerous_than_unvaccinated_illegal_aliens.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Tea Party for Trump
APRIL 10, 2019
The Tea Party Express is rolling once again.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/tea_party_for_trump.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

BIBI SURVIVES!
 
https://www.timesofisrael.com/with-most-votes-in-netanyahu-gantz-tied-at-35-but-likud-led-bloc-set-for-win/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

NEW CARAVAN HEADS FOR USA...
https://news.yahoo.com/hundreds-migrants-form-caravan-honduras-head-us-103035580.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

100,000+ CAUGHT IN MONTH...
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/border-patrol-nabs-92-607-in-march-3-000-a-day


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

UNIVISION Anchor Tells Agents: Learn to Dodge Rocks...
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/09/nolte-univision-anchor-tells-border-agents-dodge-rocks-rather-than-ask-wall/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Militia vow to patrol until 'wall is up'...
https://www.afp.com/en/news/15/us-mexico-border-militia-vow-patrol-until-wall-doc-1ff8252


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

_
3 Cheers for Betsy DeVos
Star Parker | April 10, 2019
 







Logging on to the website of the National Education Association, the nation's largest teachers union, the first flashing headline that meets the eye attacks Education Secretary Betsy DeVos: "Betsy DeVos and Her No Good, Very Bad Record on Public Education."


What perturbs the NEA is that DeVos sees her mission as education, which is not necessarily only "public education."

Surely, Secretary DeVos' new initiative, the Education Freedom Scholarships and Opportunity Act, which has been introduced in the Senate by Sen. Ted Cruz and in the House by Rep. Bradley Byrne, has the teachers unions on edge.

Education Freedom Scholarships provides dollar-for-dollar federal tax credits to those who voluntarily contribute to state-controlled and administered "Scholarship Granting Organizations" to whom parents can turn for funds to send their child to any school of their choice.

No, this does not expand federal control over education. It just provides a new source of federal funds to support state-administered programs that will help enable parental choice in education.

The proposed $5 billion in financing doesn't even amount to one percent of the $654 billion now being spent annually on K-12 education.

Education freedom is still a relatively new idea. Twenty years ago, platforms enabling parents to choose where to send their child to school were nonexistent.

Today, 482,000 children are participating in some kind of education choice program -- either through vouchers, tax credit scholarships or education savings accounts.

Which is still miniscule given that we have 56.6 million children attending K-12 schools and 50.7 million in public schools.


Why is parental choice so vitally important?

The education choice movement got started on the idea of competition. We know from our marketplace that nothing produces excellence like competition.

So why shouldn't we have it in something so vitally importance as education?

Arguably, it's even more important in education than in other areas. Why?

We know if we have competition in automobiles, we will get the best possible and most diverse production of automobiles for consumers. But nobody disagrees about what an automobile is.

But how about education? What is it? What does a child need to learn?

The Book of Proverbs teaches, "How much better is it to get wisdom than gold! And to get understanding is preferable to silver!"

In our secular culture, many argue that wisdom cannot be transmitted in schools. Education should just be geared to acquiring career and professional skills -- getting gold and silver.

But can we have a nation without wisdom and understanding? And should we pretend children can be educated without these? Of course not.

But in our divided and confused country, there's no consensus about what wisdom and understanding are.

To get back to the teachers unions, look at their websites. They are shills for abortion, same-sex marriage and LGBTQ rights. They pretend this is wisdom. And this is what is passing for wisdom in the education monopoly called our public school systems.


Why, in our free country, should parents be forced to send their children to be indoctrinated in left-wing culture?

In 24 states plus Washington, D.C., public schools are required by law to provide sex education. What are the children being taught?

So freedom and competition in education is not just about a better product. It's about freedom to determine what the product is.

In a nation where the pillars of marriage and family have broken down, we must allow wisdom and understanding to be again taught. We must allow parents, particularly low-income parents, to send their children to Christian schools.

In a nation where the incidence of out-of-marriage births has quadrupled over the last half-century and the incidence of marriage has dropped 33 percent, we need education that conveys wisdom and understanding to our children.

In a free country, this can only done through education freedom and parental choice.

Three cheers to Education Secretary Betsy DeVos.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Barr: You bet I’ll be looking into how this Russia investigation started

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 9:21 am on April 10, 2019

Most of the Attorney General’s comments during congressional hearings this week were rather perfunctory from what I saw. Democrats were trying to score points with various declarations about how the entire Mueller report needed to be released, mixed with insinuations that the Justice Department must be up to no good somehow. Barr mostly stuck to the script and said he’d have the redacted report ready in the next week or so. But as John discussed last night, there was one moment where something unexpected happened. Following a question from Congressman Robert Aderholt (R-Alabama), Barr calmly announced that he would be looking into the origins of the Russia investigation and whether the entire premise of it was legitimate or not. This seems to go deeper than a simple clean-up operation following a long investigation and it’s taking the story in a direction the Democrats definitely don’t want to go. He plans on expanding upon the previous work done by IG Horowitz. (From John Solomon writing at The Hill)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Why Democrats Are Messing with Voting Rights
VERONIKA KYRYLENKO
Our nation is better off without 16-year-olds and felons voting.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/why_democrats_are_messing_with_voting_rights.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> #2 at Homeland security resigns . . .
> aaaaaand, another one bites the dust
> and another one gone and another one gone


You're fired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

One side of the story.






Attribution: Image from CSPAN video
Candace Owens of Turning Point USA was not pleased when Rep. Ted Lieu played a recording of her remarks soft-pedaling Hitler's nationalism.
Right-wing clown show tries to turn a dead-serious hearing on hate into a travesty
Apr 09, 2019 7:00pm PDT by David Neiwert, Daily Kos Staff





80145
Republicans planned a clown show—featuring right-wing provocateur Candace Owens—for Tuesday morning’s House Judiciary Committee hearing on hate crimes and the rise of white nationalism. They got one, of course.

But then, none of what went on inside the hearing room compared to the deluge of hateful sewage that surged online around it.

This was a stark and striking contrast with the rest of the hearing, in between outbursts by Owens, a conservative African American affiliated with the far-right Turning Point USA, and Morton Klein of the Zionist Organization of America, both of whom wanted to make the affair into a partisan circus with incendiary rhetoric that threatened to derail the decorum of the chamber.

When those two weren’t taking up oxygen, the hearing managed to produce some important insights into the rise of white nationalism, a phenomenon that concerns most terrorism experts, including the current FBI director, as the most significant terrorist threat facing Americans. As hearing participants learned, this is particularly the case given the rise of young white males being radicalized online by the white nationalist movement.

The difference between the behavior of the two parties was especially striking in regard to the somber nature of the matter being discussed. On the one hand there was Owens, who opened with a statement denouncing the hearing itself as an election-year stratagem:


The hearing today isn’t about white nationalism, it’s a preview of a Democrat 2020 election strategy, same as the 2016 election strategy. … The bottom line is that white supremacy, racism, white nationalism, words that once held real meaning, have now become nothing more than election strategies. Every four years, the black community is offered handouts and fear. Handouts and fear. Reparations and white nationalism. This is the Democrats’ preview.  

Similarly beclowning the proceedings was Klein, who at one point claimed that the terrorist who murdered 50 Muslims at a mosque in Christchurch, New Zealand, was actually a left-wing “ecoterrorist.” At other points, Klein argued that Muslims are predisposed to anti-Semitism because of passages in the Koran.

Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas did his damnedest to take the facepalm prize with his attempt to grill representatives from Facebook and Google about their platforms’ supposed censorship of conservatives, pleading at one point on behalf of his “friends” Diamond and Silk.

But the spotlight went to Owens, who early on in the proceedings—after claiming that the “Southern Strategy” was “a myth”—got into a quarrel with Democratic Rep. David Cicilline of Rhode Island, who had called out the attempts to turn the proceedings partisan as “despicable.” Owens, in retort, called Cicilline “cowardly,”which drew a reprimand from committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler.  

Obviously tiring of Owens’ self-serving martyrdom shtick, Rep. Ted Lieu opened his remarks by playing remarks Owens had made earlier about Adolf Hitler while speaking at an event with Turning Point USA founder Charlie Kirk in December. The room heard, in context, Owens tell her audience then, “You know, he was a national socialist, but if Hitler just wanted to make Germany great and have things run well, OK, fine. The problem is that he wanted — he had dreams outside of Germany. He wanted to globalize.”

Owens went stone-faced as the audio played, and then a little later ripped into Lieu, saying “that it’s pretty apparent that Mr. Lieu believes that black people are stupid and will not pursue the full clip in its entirety.”

She concluded, however, on a typically strange, ahistorical note: “I do not believe that we should be characterizing Hitler as a nationalist. He was a homicidal, psychopathic maniac that killed his own people. A nationalist would not kill their own people.”

Democratic Rep. Pramila Jayapal devoted most of her time to questioning the Facebook and Google representatives, but opened with an observation that may have been the final word on Owens’ participation:

I did want to say that the ranking member talked about the need to call out hate and stop playing to 15 minutes of fame, I think was the way it was phrased. And I do have to wonder then why the minority called some witnesses who in fact have actually traded in just this. …            

My concern about some of the characterization of some of what’s happened is that we have a mass murderer who really did trade in hate, 50 counts of murder, 39 attempted murder counts, who did call out one of the witnesses on this panel as being his inspiration—whether or not she was, I’m not contending that. But I think for people across the country who are watching this hearing, the idea that we would give any kind of legitimacy to speech that in any way might be considered as triggering that kind of action—that’s different than saying somebody’s responsible, which I would never say, but I do think it is deeply hurtful for people across this country who might be watching this, to see some of those things expressed or given legitimacy to.

The bulk of the hearing was devoted to a sober discussion of the problem and its dimensions, as well as the challenges faced both by technology firms and by law enforcement and public officials in confronting the realities of radicalized white nationalists. One of its most moving moments came when Dr. Mohammad Abu-Salha described for the committee what it’s like to endure a hate crime, relating the tragic murders of his son and two daughters in Chapel Hill, North Carolina, in February 2015 by a man who hated Muslims. Texas Democratic Rep. Sylvia Garcia was herself moved to tears as she struggled to retell to her fellow panelists how a young man victimized by a hate crime, who had testified before the same committee in 2007 in support of a federal hate-crimes law, had eventually committed suicide in its aftermath.

However, some of the most disturbing testimony came from the relatively clinical presentation of the Anti-Defamation League’s Eileen Hershenov, who explained how the bigotries that fuel hate crimes often overlap. “These things are absolutely linked,” she said. “You might start with some white supremacists on anti-Semitism, and you will get to anti-immigrant, refugees, Muslims, African Americans, and vice-versa.”

That was nowhere more evident than in the online world around the broadcast of the hearing on C-SPAN, where a deluge of online hate spewed forth in the comments sections of sites livestreaming it, notably on YouTube. It was so intense that YouTube disabled the comments under the video about 30 minutes in, and deleted many that had been posted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Now the truth,

Candace Owens at Congressional Hearing: 'Black People Are Not Owned by the Left'
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/09/candace-owens-at-congressional-hearing-black-people-are-not-owned-by-the-left/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjexpXO38XhAhVPSK0KHSgRDxEQlO8DMAl6BAgHECk&usg=AOvVaw14OhuIxyDZ4_O1vgyUQehJ
WATCH: Ted Lieu Gets Absolutely Obliterated by Candace Owens During Committee Hearing
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/09/watch-ted-lieu-gets-absolutely-obliterated-candace-owens-committee-hearing/


----------



## Friesland (Apr 10, 2019)

THIS is how you fix the exploding deficit!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

I might be wrong but, does it seem to anyone else the libs in here have lost their will to beat up on Trump?
Funny how a 70 year old man took all you lying fuckying crybabies out.
You lose, again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

NEW: AG Barr tells Congress "I think spying did occur, yes. I think spying did occur" on the Trump campaign. He adds "The question was whether it was adequately predicated. And I'm not suggesting it wasn't predicated. I need to explore that"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Sen. Lindsey Graham at hearing w/ AG Barr: "You cannot possibly be surprised that President Trump would claim exoneration without having read anything. [ Laughs ] So, anyway."


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I might be wrong but, does it seem to anyone else the libs in here have lost their will to beat up on Trump?
> Funny how a 70 year old man took all you lying fuckying crybabies out.
> You lose, again.


Yet ironically with each post, you mock the 70 year old crybaby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

‘I think spying did occur’: AG Barr leaves Dem senator ‘speechless’ when asked about Obama admin. investigation of the Trump campaign
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/10/i-think-spying-did-occur-ag-barr-leaves-dem-senator-speechless-when-asked-about-obama-admin-investigation-of-the-trump-campaign/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjlyPzo_MXhAhUHC6wKHbU9BxMQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2jFrb7jNiBZvWnByqoZI93&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Militia vow to patrol until 'wall is up'...
> https://www.afp.com/en/news/15/us-mexico-border-militia-vow-patrol-until-wall-doc-1ff8252


What did Sens. Grassley and Graham say? So long as Stephen Miller is in charge, we will never get anywhere on immigration.
Is this the worst administration on immigration, ever? Looks pretty clear...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

messy said:


> What did Sens. Grassley and Graham say? So long as Stephen Miller is in charge, we will never get anywhere on immigration.
> Is this the worst administration on immigration, ever? Looks pretty clear...


Says a rube from the open border left.


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says a rube from the open border left.


Grassley and Graham are rubes from the open border left? You should write them letters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Grassley and Graham are rubes from the open border left? You should write them letters.


No, you are, loud and proud.


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> THIS is how you fix the exploding deficit!
> 
> View attachment 4435


This is fantastic. It's perfect for his idiot fans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2019)

messy said:


> This is fantastic. It's perfect for his idiot fans.


Cain-U, what a deal.


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cain-U, what a deal.


Careful...that's how Iz invests. Trump and Cain...Iz's guides to finance!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

You know what this means?

BARR SWEARS: Will NOT withhold derogatory info in Mueller report...
https://apnews.com/b3bb293ee82d4bf38a4a6029ae3fa487


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Says spying on Trump Campaign by Obama Admin DID occur...
http://news.trust.org/item/20190410144125-laelo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

'Failure' at 'upper echelons'...
https://dailycaller.com/2019/04/10/william-barr-spying-trump-campaign/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Treasury denies demand to hand over Trump taxes by deadline...
https://thehill.com/policy/finance/438334-mnuchin-treasury-needs-more-time-to-review-trump-tax-returns-request


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Just what we need, an angry little queer running our country, that would be exactly like having husker as prez.
TheBlaze
Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/10/2020-dem-buttigieg-admitted-pence-has-never-attacked-his-sexuality-but-he-still-attacks-the-vps-faith/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjk4cej08bhAhUQ0KwKHUoZAfoQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw05jEMszpSYnZVMXqjozADi&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

She mad.

Pelosi: Barr 'Is Going off the Rails, Yesterday and Today'
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/10/pelosi-barr-is-going-off-the-rails-yesterday-and-today/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjJpYHh1MbhAhUwgK0KHf0qA0EQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw0di-7x8y2bowtawArmLf1d&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

NEWS
Mueller kept his probe pure for two years. Barr's corrupted it in two weeks
by Kerry Eleveld, Daily Kos Staff 113 120
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1849310


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

From huffpo, some funny shit.

WORLD NEWS
*No Matter What Happens In 2020, Trump And Netanyahu Will Keep Their Big Win*
Democrats hoping to take the White House probably won't challenge Trump's decision to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and move the U.S. Embassy there.
By Akbar Shahid Ahmed
04/10/2019 11:21 AM ET
|
Updated 4 hours ago
_

As Benjamin Netanyahu looks set to begin his fifth term as prime minister of Israel — after working with an openly racist party and promising an unprecedented seizure of land claimed by the Palestinians — the hallmark achievement of his political alliance with President Donald Trump seems more secure than ever.

Democratic leaders and national security veterans of all stripes slammed Trump’s December 2017 decision to officially recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel and move the U.S. Embassy there. Trump’s Democratic and Republican predecessors had all worried that recognizing Jerusalem as the Israeli capital before a final Israeli-Palestinian deal would hinder peace negotiations. But now that the 2020 race for U.S. president is underway, the party’s candidates are silent on the question of Jerusalem — and the Democratic foreign policy establishment is skeptical that reversing Trump’s decision is a fight the next Democratic president will want to pick.

Twenty-two Democratic presidential hopefuls failed to answer a HuffPost inquiry asking whether they would change course on Jerusalem. That included Sens. Cory Booker (D-N.J.), Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) and Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), who criticized the president’s move at the time. 

The lone Democrat to comment was author Marianne Williamson, who in a Tuesday night email called Trump’s action “unnecessarily aggressive,” but said moving the embassy back risks “unnecessary and unhelpful drama.”


 Experts in contact with other Democratic campaigns seem to agree — and they aren’t saying what Palestinians, or voters keen to see Trump’s controversial policies unraveled, might hope to hear.

“I don’t think you can reverse the embassy,” said Ilan Goldenberg, of the Center for a New American Security, who worked on Israel-Palestinian issues at the State Department under President Barack Obama.

Jeremy Ben-Ami, the head of the left-leaning pro-Israel group J Street, told HuffPost that Trump’s decision is “very, very hard to undo.”

I don’t think you can reverse the embassy.Ilan Goldenberg, Center for a New American Security

And Ned Price, an Obama White House aide now helping run an influential group of foreign policy hands called National Security Action, said, ”Trump’s move, however detrimental it was to the long-term goal of a durable two-state solution, would be difficult to undo.”

Trump said nothing about Palestinians’ claims to a capital of their own in Jerusalem, and he’s since shut down the consulate general that traditionally served as a de facto U.S. embassy to them. Now that the deed is done, Democratic foreign policy commentators are focusing on other options a new president could use to show the Palestinians the U.S. is interested in their concerns and serious about being a mediator in the conflict.

“It’s not a bell you can easily unring,” Price said. “But there are specific policy moves the next president could take to restore the idea of America as an honest broker on the side of an enduring peace. And there’s a consensus coalescing around those.”
_


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just what we need, an angry little queer running our country, that would be exactly like having husker as prez.
> TheBlaze
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/10/2020-dem-buttigieg-admitted-pence-has-never-attacked-his-sexuality-but-he-still-attacks-the-vps-faith/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjk4cej08bhAhUQ0KwKHUoZAfoQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw05jEMszpSYnZVMXqjozADi&ampcf=1


Remind me, isn't Pence the little bitch that won't get in a room alone with a woman because he might get wood? Or is he overcompensating for something else, judging by his fear of homosexuality? Either way, what a fucking loser. He has got to be kidding with that nonsense. This is why we're failing. We have whiny bitchass leaders like Trump who takes a dump on twitter at every slight...and Pence who is a caricature of a real pussy. Then they take the real men like McCain and whine about them. Unbelievable what losers we have become. And stupid!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me, isn't Pence the little bitch that won't get in a room alone with a woman because he might get wood? Or is he overcompensating for something else, judging by his fear of homosexuality? Either way, what a fucking loser. He has got to be kidding with that nonsense. This is why we're failing. We have whiny bitchass leaders like Trump who takes a dump on twitter at every slight...and Pence who is a caricature of a real pussy. Then they take the real men like McCain and whine about them. Unbelievable what losers we have become. And stupid!


Yes, Obama and HRC, Pelosi, Schumer and DiFi and the way to Butch up our country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Obama and HRC, Pelosi, Schumer and DiFi and the way to Butch up our country.


You are the kind of dumbass pussy to which messy is referring, and then you prove it once again with that post. Nothing you say or post has any merit, never has, never will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the kind of dumbass pussy to which messy is referring, and then you prove it once again with that post. Nothing you say or post has any merit, never has, never will.


So now you are talking for messy? Does he know that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin on Wednesday sent a letter to the House Ways and Means Committee, saying he would not be able to review the Committee's request for President Donald Trump's tax returns by the April 10th deadline. And part of the reason has to do with whether or not the request is appropriate.


"We begin with an awareness of Congressional concerns already raised regarding this inquiry," Mnuchin wrote. "In the last Congress, the Committee on Ways and Means issued a formal report concerning a House resolution of inquiry seeking information you request. The Committee determined such a request would be 'an abuse of authority' and 'set a dangerous precedent by targeting a single individual's confidential tax returns and associated financial documents for disclosure' for political reasons."

Mnuchin also reminded Chairman Richard Neal of one important tidbit: Neal himself recognized the "unprecedented nature of the request."

"The Committee's request raises serious issues concerning the constitutional scope of Congressional investigative authority, the legitimacy of the asserted legislative purpose, and the constitutional right of American citizens," Mnuchin wrote. "The legal implications of this request could affect protections for all Americans against politically motivated disclosures of personal tax information, regardless of which party is in power." 


According to NBC News, Chairman Neal is consulting with legal counsel. He anticipates a response in the next few days. 

When Neal filed his former request with the Treasury Department last week, he was sure the request was proper.

"I am certain we are within our legitimate legislative, legal and oversight rights," Neal said.

According to the _Associated Press__, _"the IRS commissioner is required to provide access to any taxpayer’s returns when directed by the chairmen of the House or Senate tax-writing committees."

President Donald Trump on Wednesday, said he would not release his tax returns while he's under an audit.


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you are talking for messy? Does he know that?


Messy speaks for messy and legend speaks for messy and vice versa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

*What do you know?*
*Fake News about Trump.*

BUSTED: Mount Vernon Debunks Politico's Fake News Story About Trump's Visit To Washington's Estate
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/04/10/busted-mount-vernon-debunks-politicos-fake-news-story-about-trumps-visit-to-wa-n2544609?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj6153Yh8fhAhVCWq0KHbPJBxEQlO8DMAJ6BAgHEA0&usg=AOvVaw1eesSrSvdtfvtW4vi1AlWP&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What do you know?*
> *Fake News about Trump.*
> 
> BUSTED: Mount Vernon Debunks Politico's Fake News Story About Trump's Visit To Washington's Estate
> ...


Debunks?  

Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Messy speaks for messy and legend speaks for messy and vice versa.


Even you are smart enough to know husker is a fucking dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

NBC's Todd: AG Barr 'Gave Credence to a Factless Conspiracy Theory'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/10/nbcs-todd-ag-barr-gave-credence-to-a-factless-conspiracy-theory/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9p4rBjMfhAhVKOK0KHQJfB1kQlO8DMAR6BAgJEBU&usg=AOvVaw1txzM_x91XYWUBZ-1BhpIx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

TheBlaze
'It's not a baby': Student says a baby born alive after a botched abortion should not receive medical care
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/10/its-not-a-baby-student-says-a-baby-born-alive-after-a-botched-abortion-should-not-receive-medical-care/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiOm_bMjcfhAhUFZKwKHQF0Au8QlO8DMAl6BAgGECk&usg=AOvVaw1hSTJnRAZmfqf12CSWPcS9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Victor Davis Hanson: Dems Pushing A ‘White Nationalist Conspiracy’ Theory That ‘Doesn’t Exist’
37 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/10/victor-davis-hanson-white-nationalism&ved=2ahUKEwiDtLz4j8fhAhVFXq0KHcdJC9kQlO8DMAF6BAgHEAk&usg=AOvVaw1DTOEwO26P2IU80Vl6KLtd&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Former Obama Aide Expects To Be Indicted In Case Related To Mueller Probe
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/10/former-obama-aide-indicted-related-mueller&ved=2ahUKEwiDtLz4j8fhAhVFXq0KHcdJC9kQlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw2-TAU7uNWxr_HjMr_Ka918


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even you are smart enough to know husker is a fucking dope.


I disagree. I find most of his comments impassioned and accurate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you are talking for messy? Does he know that?


Comprehending, relating and responding are not "talking for", but of course these concepts of normal interaction are beyond your grasp.

It is ironic though that one of the all is one and one is all nutters that constantly speak for and assume of each other would bring that up as if it is, a thing. Hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

Don’t Let Them Fool You, AG Barr’s Spying Charge Is Not All About Carter Page’s FISA Warrants

Posted at 8:52 pm on April 10, 2019 by streiff

_ 
















Earlier today, Attorney General William Barr tossed a hefty stinkbomb when he stated that he was convinced that President Trump’s campaign had been, in his words, spied on.


There is virtually no doubt about this, Devin Nunes brought the subject up when he chaired the House Intelligence Committee.


Almost immediately the memo went out and you had drooling, mouthbreathers woofing on Twitter that Barr didn’t know what he was talking about. This is an example, via a reporter who really can’t tell her ass from hot rock.






This is the take of Fusion GPS’s asset at NBC:


Even taking this at face value it is stupid. We know that Carter Page was first the subject of a FISA warrant in 2014. Unlike the October 2016 warrant, we don’t know why or for how long. We also don’t know if he was a subject of any other surveillance operation. We can bet, with a high degree of certainty, that if he was under surveillance by the US in 2014 that he was probably also under surveillance by the Brits during his trips to Europe. Even so, Page leaving the Trump campaign does not mean that he wasn’t used of carry out surveillance on the Trump campaign. Page continued to have contact with campaign and transition and those conversations would have been covered. While it is convenient to the surveillance denialists to focus on “wire tapping,” FISA surveillance is not limited to that. Smartphones, computers, etc., are all subject to surveillance. This means that any meeting Page was in was almost certainly recorded via his smartphone.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

Actor Nick Searcy sets the record straight as White House prepares to screen ‘bloody’ film ‘Gosnell’

Posted at 7:55 pm on April 10, 2019 by Brett T.


Word is they had to use special cameras to make the bad guy in “The Shape of Water” so two-dimensional, but at least we got some scenes with international film and television star Nick Searcy — certainly the reason that thing won Best Picture … the Academy just didn’t want to admit it.






You might also have seen Searcy in “Gosnell,” which is now becoming controversial again because the White House is planning a screening. The film, of course, is about Philadelphia abortionist Kermit Gosnell, whose filthy clinic where he kept babies’ feet in jars was so horrific that even Planned Parenthood called his case “appalling.”

Both Vanity Fair and Slate have made note of the White House screening the film, so soon after the pro-life movie “Unplanned.”



Hold up, Slate and Vanity Fair — “another bloody anti-abortion film”? “Gosnell” “…includes graphic depictions of abortion”? So you’re admitting you haven’t actually seen it, right? It’s a crime drama. Searcy was in it — he _directed_ it — so he’d know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

APRIL 11, 2019
*Sharpton, Reparations, and the Democrats*
By Marc A. Scaringi
Candidates for the 2020 Democratic presidential primary election appeared at the National Action Network (NAN) annual conference. There they all bowed down at the altar of white guilt. One after another the mostly white candidates kissed the ring of the founder and leader of NAN, and the new pope of the Democratic Party primaries, the Reverend Al Sharpton. As Sharpton watched over his flock, each presidential aspirant professed support for a policy that fits squarely within Sharpton’s lifelong modus operandi -- using America’s original sin of slavery to shake dollars out of Americans suffering from white guilt.

Many know the reverend as the well-coiffed and bespoke talking head on the liberal MSNBC news talk show, "Politics Nation." However, before his made-for-TV makeover, Sharpton was a notorious race hustler and anti-Semite who played a central role in one of the biggest race hoaxes in modern times. He championed the 15-year-old black girl Tawana Brawley, who falsely accused six white men of rape, and actually got a judgment for defamation entered against him. He stoked anti-Semitic riots in Crown Heights, which led to the killing of a Jewish scholar, and in Harlem, which led to the shooting of four employees of the Jewish-owned Freddy’s Fashion Mart before it was set on fire, burning to death seven more.

Moving from the streets to the boardroom, Sharpton formed NAN with its motto of “No Justice. No Peace.” Through NAN, he perfected the art of the shakedown -- no peace unless NAN received “just” compensation. Sharpton would accuse major American corporations of racism and use the threat of boycotts to coerce companies into making financial contributions to NAN or to himself personally. Sharpton is using similar tactics in the world of politics. He supports a bill sponsored by Representative Sheila Jackson-Lee (D-TX), titled the “Commission to Study and Develop Reparations Proposals for African Americans Act.” The bill calls for “apology and compensation to begin the long-delayed process of atonement for slavery.”






Sharpton, who has become wealthy through his shakedown of corporate America, will now attempt to scam the ultimate mark -- the taxpayers of the United States of America. And Democratic presidential candidates are all in. At his conference, Sharpton asked the candidates if they supported the reparations bill. They all said yes, including the very white, Robert Francis O’Rourke, who goes by “Beto”, the Mexican nickname for Robert, the very white U.S. Senator Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.,) who self-identifies as a Cherokee Indian, and the very white Bernie Sanders (D-Vt.) who, after doing so poorly with black voters in 2016, has now flipped and favors reparations.

By “compensation,” the bill’s supporters mean “cash.” In short, this means U.S. taxpayers will be forced to pay a “reparations tax” to the descendants of black slaves. But will black Americans be exempt from having to pay the “reparations tax”? What about recent immigrants? We know that white Americans will be forced to pay it because, according to its sponsors, we’re to blame. But is that fair? No living white American had anything to do with slavery and only a few remain who were involved in segregation -- and they’re Democrats. And what about the great efforts made by so many whites to end slavery, desegregation, and combat racism?

Hundreds of thousands of whites from northern states died fighting in the Civil War to end slavery. In the 1950s, a white president sent the 101st Airborne Division into Little Rock, Arkansas to ensure blacks could enroll in a white high school. In the early 1960s, white college students joined with blacks on the Freedom Rides to desegregate busing in the south. An overwhelmingly white U.S. Congress enacted the Civil Rights Act of 1964, to outlaw racial discrimination, and the Voting Rights Act of 1965, to guarantee the vote to blacks; both bills were signed into law by a white president. An all-white United States Supreme Court desegregated schools in _Oliver Brown, et al. v. Board of Education of Topeka, et al._

Haven’t white Americans atoned enough?  

Another Democratic presidential candidate, Julian Castro, said the U.S., “will never truly heal until we address the original sin of slavery.” The truth is America has done that many times over. It’s long since time to move on. As President Donald Trump said at his inaugural, “It’s time to remember that old wisdom our soldiers will never forget, that whether we are black or brown or white, we all bleed the same red blood of patriots.” And, so it’s time for white Americans to close the bank of white guilt. For the sake of racial healing and unity, this bill – the greatest of race hoaxes and shakedowns -- deserves a quick death in the U.S. Congress. And, the bill’s supporters should be ashamed of themselves for their obvious effort to advance themselves at the cost of further dividing America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

JOBLESS CLAIMS LOWEST IN 50 YEARS...
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/11/weekly-jobless-claims.html


----------



## seuss (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JOBLESS CLAIMS LOWEST IN 50 YEARS...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/11/weekly-jobless-claims.html


Seems like CNBC is talking out of both sides of its mouth. Why pay any attention to “news” anymore?

*Job layoffs surge 35% to highest level to start a year in a decade*
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/04/job-layoffs-surge-35percent-to-highest-level-to-start-a-year-in-a-decade.html?__twitter_impression=true&recirc=taboolainternal


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

seuss said:


> Seems like CNBC is talking out of both sides of its mouth. Why pay any attention to “news” anymore?
> 
> *Job layoffs surge 35% to highest level to start a year in a decade*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/04/job-layoffs-surge-35percent-to-highest-level-to-start-a-year-in-a-decade.html?__twitter_impression=true&recirc=taboolainternal


Why can’t both those stories be accurate news? 
I mean, it’s factual news that a Russian internet campaign assisted Trump’s campaign and it’s factual news that his new AG wants to investigate surveillance against the Trump campaign.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

seuss said:


> Seems like CNBC is talking out of both sides of its mouth. Why pay any attention to “news” anymore?
> 
> *Job layoffs surge 35% to highest level to start a year in a decade*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/04/job-layoffs-surge-35percent-to-highest-level-to-start-a-year-in-a-decade.html?__twitter_impression=true&recirc=taboolainternal



*Because if you don't pay attention to the NEWS and try to follow the TRUTH*
* you end falling for LIES and become a slobbering fool who regurgitates it.*


----------



## seuss (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Because if you don't pay attention to the NEWS and try to follow the TRUTH*
> * you end falling for LIES and become a slobbering fool who regurgitates it.*


You think truth comes from your news channels? You get slant is what you get.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 259416, member: 3299"

Why can’t both those stories be accurate news? 
*They can't.*

*A.* I mean, it’s factual news that a Russian internet campaign assisted
Trump’s campaign .......
*Where's the PROOF ( TRUTH ! ).*

*B.* and it’s factual news that his new AG wants to 
investigate surveillance *** against the Trump campaign.
** Spying is the proper word and the TRUTH !*

/QUOTE

*A.* Is a LIE.

*B. *Is factually inaccurate.


*PS : I suggest you take a logic class the next semester.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

seuss said:


> You think truth comes from your news channels?
> *I didn't state that did I...!*
> 
> You get slant is what you get.
> *That's very/quite debatable.......*


*Think about what you posted......*


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 259416, member: 3299"
> 
> Why can’t both those stories be accurate news?
> *They can't.*
> ...


The stupid, uneducated people, such as yourself, choose to believe anything they want and there are now "news" outlets that provide lies for them to choose their facts.

Of course, all news outlets have acknowledged both the fact of the Russian campaign on Trump's behalf (and against HRC) and the fact of AG Barr suggesting that there was spying on the Trump campaign.

Again, the stupid people, such as yourself (and there are many) now simply deny all kinds of facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Because if you don't pay attention to the NEWS and try to follow the TRUTH*
> * you end falling for LIES and become a slobbering fool who regurgitates it.*


Like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why can’t both those stories be accurate news?
> I mean, it’s factual news that a Russian internet campaign assisted Trump’s campaign and it’s factual news that his new AG wants to investigate surveillance against the Trump campaign.


Who cares?
At least he isn't Hillary.
Obama had more to do with electing trump than Russia, between Obama's  incompetence and Hillary's ugliness it was an easy short smooth road to the Whitehouse for your president


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> At least he isn't Hillary.
> Obama had more to do with electing trump than Russia, between Obama's  incompetence and Hillary's ugliness it was an easy short smooth road to the Whitehouse for your president


I dont know about that.
He had to navigate all the establishment snakes on the Republican side first.
Then, he had to be the first republican in years to actually have a set of balls big enough to stand up to both sides as they tried to usurp his presidency by "any means possible".
All that, and he still comes out on top.
I respect the hell out of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> The stupid, uneducated people, such as yourself, choose to believe anything they want and there are now "news" outlets that provide lies for them to choose their facts.
> 
> Of course, all news outlets have acknowledged both the fact of the Russian campaign on Trump's behalf (and against HRC) and the fact of AG Barr suggesting that there was spying on the Trump campaign.
> 
> Again, the stupid people, such as yourself (and there are many) now simply deny all kinds of facts.


Who did you vote for again?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why can’t both those stories be accurate news?
> I mean, it’s factual news that a Russian internet campaign assisted Trump’s campaign and it’s factual news that his new AG wants to investigate surveillance against the Trump campaign.


And that same Russian group helped HRC..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

I love towelheads,


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 11, 2019
> *Sharpton, Reparations, and the Democrats*
> By Marc A. Scaringi
> Candidates for the 2020 Democratic presidential primary election appeared at the National Action Network (NAN) annual conference. There they all bowed down at the altar of white guilt. One after another the mostly white candidates kissed the ring of the founder and leader of NAN, and the new pope of the Democratic Party primaries, the Reverend Al Sharpton. As Sharpton watched over his flock, each presidential aspirant professed support for a policy that fits squarely within Sharpton’s lifelong modus operandi -- using America’s original sin of slavery to shake dollars out of Americans suffering from white guilt.
> ...


The left is losing the Black vote. This is their attempt to lure them back in.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The left is losing the Black vote. This is their attempt to lure them back in.


Here's some free shit.
How cheap is your vote?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Seems t is trying to disavow his past proclamation of love for wikileaks.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know about that.
> He had to navigate all the establishment snakes on the Republican side first.
> Then, he had to be the first republican in years to actually have a set of balls big enough to stand up to both sides as they tried to usurp his presidency by "any means possible".
> All that, and he still comes out on top.
> I respect the hell out of that.


Sucker.  

People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

*A twofer.....*




Hüsker Dü said:


> Like you.


*No Rodent......like you.*



Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t is trying to disavow his past proclamation of love for wikileaks.


*How so.......*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A twofer.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for supporting the cause.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Are these people  "you"?
How many of "you" are there?
Thank (all of) "you" for listening.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love towelheads,
> 
> View attachment 4442


BOO! LOL! You crack me up you little bitch. My god man have some self-respect and at least try to act like a man . . . BOO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's some free shit.
> How cheap is your vote?


How bout that, "tax cut" we all got . . . thanks for the vote, sucker! LOL!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How bout that, "tax cut" we all got . . . thanks for the vote, sucker! LOL!


At least you're laughing now.
My fingers and toes were getting all wrinkly from swimming in liberal tears.
I like keeping my own money.
You can keep yours too as far as I care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BOO! LOL! You crack me up you little bitch. My god man have some self-respect and at least try to act like a man . . . BOO!


Why do you hate towel heads?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BOO! LOL! You crack me up you little bitch. My god man have some self-respect and at least try to act like a man . . . BOO!


Don't get me confused with your husband.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

So as the ongoing look into the trump family financials and tax situation has now caused sister maryanne to retire it makes me wonder how stupid or naive or a combination of both brother Donald actually is. Did he, like many reports say, not believe he would be elected so he didn't worry about any future digging into the families alleged decades of tax avoidance? Did he not know that by him becoming POTUS* he was opening his entire family and history thereof up to fine point scrutiny? Is he stupid, naive or did he truly believe he could pull off the brazen refusal to comply with the law that fred got away with, mostly, in his life? The crook has hit the fan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So as the ongoing look into the trump family financials and tax situation has now caused sister maryanne to retire it makes me wonder how stupid or naive or a combination of both brother Donald actually is. Did he, like many reports say, not believe he would be elected so he didn't worry about any future digging into the families alleged decades of tax avoidance? Did he not know that by him becoming POTUS* he was opening his entire family and history thereof up to fine point scrutiny? Is he stupid, naive or did he truly believe he could pull off the brazen refusal to comply with the law that fred got away with, mostly, in his life? The crook has hit the fan.


Is this considered babbling?
It sure seems like babbling to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this considered babbling?
> It sure seems like babbling to me.


That's because you are a quitter. Maybe if you finished things you found hard you would be able to be more discerning and think for yourself. 
Think of this as tough love, you are welcome, everyone, even trolls like you deserve a chance to see reality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's because you are a quitter. Maybe if you finished things you found hard you would be able to be more discerning and think for yourself.
> Think of this as tough love, you are welcome, everyone, even trolls like you deserve a chance to see reality.


Yep.
Babbling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Sucker.

https://www.rawstory.com/2019/04/foxs-lou-dobbs-forced-issue-retraction-false-claim-presidents-soaring-popularity/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2019/04/foxs-lou-dobbs-forced-issue-retraction-false-claim-presidents-soaring-popularity/


The plumber is just a troll now, it's all he's got.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thank you for supporting the cause.


*Causeway.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is just a troll now, it's all he's got.



*Actually we are ALL trolling each other.....you just get " Trolled " the most....at times.*

*You gotta up your " Research " game if you wanna play on the field.....a bench warmer you be I see.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is just a troll now, it's all he's got.


You really do care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4443


 Mt. Trumpmore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least you're laughing now.
> My fingers and toes were getting all wrinkly from swimming in liberal tears.
> I like keeping my own money.
> You can keep yours too as far as I care.


How much more are you keeping?


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You really are dumb. His unfavorable rating is 55%, nitwit. 
Now tell us some more about climate change.
Or tell some jokes. 
Or tell us how much more of your money you keep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

NEWS APRIL 11, 2019

*Kamala Harris, who supports abortion, slams ICE for immigrant women miscarrying while detained*

_





Zach Gibson/Getty Images
AARON COLEN

Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) acknowledged the value of the lives of unborn children Tuesday in a tweet criticizing Immigration and Customs Enforcement for detaining pregnant women.

*What did Harris say? "*Detaining pregnant women is dangerous. As many as 28 women have miscarried while in ICE custody over the past two years. I've called on this Administration to end this practice now," Harris wrote.


*Why was she talking about this? *Senate Democrats have petitioned President Donald Trump to reevaluate the policy that allows for pregnant illegal immigrants to be detained. They want the president to return to a policy of "presumptive release" for pregnant women, "unless she is a threat to herself or others, or is a threat to public safety or national security."

In February, a Honduran woman delivered a stillborn child after going into premature labor at an ICE detention center. According to NBC News, ICE has reported 18 miscarriages in fiscal 2018 and 10 in fiscal 2017.


*What's the problem with Harris' statement? *The government should certainly do everything in its power to provide good medical care to pregnant women who have been detained and to work toward reducing miscarriages, to the extent which it is in the power of ICE or Border Patrol to do so.

However, Harris' statement creates a dissonance with her stance on abortion, which she and other Democrats refer to as "health care."

If the lives of unborn children carried by women in immigration detention are worth protecting (which they are), then how can the lives of unborn children who are aborted be semantically dehumanized as "fetuses" or "clumps of cells" that can be eliminated by anyone for any reason?

Harris has expressed support for abortions even after 20 weeks of pregnancy.

"Senate GOP's proposed 20-week abortion ban is another example of politicians playing politics with health care. #NoAbortionBan," Harris wrote in 2017.
_


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Nonononono = 5
nononono = 4


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

*Democrats issue a serious demand  to AG Barr about the Mueller report*

_





Image Source: YouTube screenshot composite
CARLOS GARCIA

Democratic leaders signed a letter demanding an un-redacted version of the Mueller report from Attorney General William Barr on Thursday.

Barr is expected to release a version of the report with classified information redacted for various reasons, but Democrats are demanding a full version.

"As a matter of law," the letter said, "Congress is entitled to the full report — without redactions — as well as the underlying evidence. We require that information in order to discharge our constitutional obligations: to develop and pass legislation and to conduct thorough oversight of the Executive Branch."

Among those signing the letter were House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.), Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Cal okif.), and Senator Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.).

Democrats also addressed the reasons for the redactions, adding, "the Department of Justice has no legitimate reason for withholding these materials from Congress."

They have been voicing disappointment and anger with Barr over his comments that there was "spying" on the Trump campaign in the 2016 election.


*





*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Democrats issue a serious demand  to AG Barr about the Mueller report*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Fries U grads!! What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You really are dumb. His unfavorable rating is 55%, nitwit.
> Now tell us some more about climate change.
> Or tell some jokes.
> Or tell us how much more of your money you keep.


Tell us how collateralized debt is an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So as the ongoing look into the trump family financials and tax situation has now caused sister maryanne to retire it makes me wonder how stupid or naive or a combination of both brother Donald actually is. Did he, like many reports say, not believe he would be elected so he didn't worry about any future digging into the families alleged decades of tax avoidance? Did he not know that by him becoming POTUS* he was opening his entire family and history thereof up to fine point scrutiny? Is he stupid, naive or did he truly believe he could pull off the brazen refusal to comply with the law that fred got away with, mostly, in his life? The crook has hit the fan.


Still dragging your net full of holes around I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

Rod Rosenstein Defends Attorney General’s Handling Of Mueller Report
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/11/rod-rosenstein-defends-william-barr&ved=2ahUKEwj2kaPwucrhAhVEY6wKHVwVDSQQlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw0cJ1gb_xb5l-3ZInJGAwsa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

Civil rights attorney confronts Candace Owens on Fox News | TheHill
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://thehill.com/homenews/media/438441-civil-rights-attorney-calls-out-candace-owens-on-fox-news-she-is-getting-her?amp&ved=2ahUKEwikt6jbusrhAhVCM6wKHd8vC7kQ0PADMAZ6BAgDEBw&usg=AOvVaw0B9BXuHMCovRV0sG1e5Bh3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

Exclusive--Steve Camarota: Every Illegal Alien Costs Americans $70K Over Their Lifetime
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/11/exclusive-steve-camarota-every-illegal-alien-costs-americans-70k-over-their-lifetime/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj07NHZu8rhAhUMbKwKHT6NAWcQlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw2_SjiAwE7Y29JiUoNG7rWJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

APRIL 12, 2019
*Sicko, Southern Border-Style*
By Brian C. Joondeph
_Sicko_ is one of Michael Moore’s many movies, focusing on the U.S. health care system, costs, the uninsured, and the usual liberal talking points. Despite his many criticisms of U.S. health care, when Moore was sick with pneumonia, he chose hospitalization in a New York City hospital rather than in one of those countries with a supposedly far better health care system, say, Cuba.

He could make a sequel to _Sicko_, this time focusing on the southern border of the U.S. and the hordes of sick men, women, and children invading America, bringing all sorts of exotic diseases on top of the many other problems they bring, including crime. These diseases are making many Americans sicko.

It’s more than simply lice or scabies, annoying conditions, but hardly a mortal threat to Americans. Instead it’s contagious diseases that we haven’t heard much about in decades or since many of us were afflicted as children. These diseases are making the news, but as predictable as sunrise and sunset, the media and government officials are at a loss to explain the resurgence of these mostly once-eradicated conditions.

Much as when a swarthy young man enters a gay nightclub in the U.S. shouting 'Allahu Akbar!' and shoots the place up, the media and law enforcement are puzzled for days as to motive. Same with the appearance of these resurgent contagious diseases.

Temple University in Philadelphia had a mumps outbreak, now at 140 cases. The Philadelphia Inquirer reported the story nonchalantly, avoiding their namesake with zero inquiry as to the cause and origin of this outbreak. Nearby University of Pennsylvania had three cases of mumps on campus with no explanation as to why.

If 140 MAGA hats suddenly appeared on students’ heads at any major university, the schools would request the assistance of the National Guard to create safe spaces, with endless tolerance committees and focus groups to address the sudden epidemic of racism, bigotry, white nationalism, and everything else associated with MAGA. Yet for mumps, mum's the word.

A cousin of mumps is measles, also returning to the scene just like the crummy remakes of one-time successful television shows. New York City  declared a measles emergency after 285 cases occurred since last fall, including 5 individuals earning a trip to the ICU, perhaps in the same hospital bed Michael Moore visited after his movie bashing our health care system.

Mayor Bill de Blasio blamed the outbreak on a lack of vaccinations “in ultra-Orthodox Jewish communities in Brooklyn.” Sure, blame the Jews. Rep. Ilhan Omar was unavailable for comment and her office could not confirm any association with “Benjamins.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

PRIORITIES: NY Dems Approve $27 Million In Tuition Aid for Illegals, Cap Tuition Aid for Gold Star families at $2.7 Million
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/12/priorities-ny-dems-approve-27-million-tuition-aid-illegals-cap-tuition-aid-gold-star-families-2.7-million


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is just a troll now, it's all he's got.


He used to take some pride in his arguments.  Now he is just scoreboarding, bragging about every popup as if it were a grand slam.

Come to think of it, it is possible all his carefully researched arguments were just more skillful trolling all along.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

espola said:


> He used to take some pride in his arguments.  Now he is just scoreboarding, bragging about every popup as if it were a grand slam.
> 
> Come to think of it, it is possible all his carefully researched arguments were just more skillful trolling all along.


So you are saying he has devolved? If so I agree, but he has always leaned on nono for cover so how much lower than that could one go?


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You really are dumb. His unfavorable rating is 55%, nitwit.
> Now tell us some more about climate change.
> Or tell some jokes.
> Or tell us how much more of your money you keep.



*We haven't had HONEST polling data since Jan 20, 2009....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

Trump considering releasing immigrants into sanctuary cities...
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/438638-trump-says-he-is-considering-releasing-immigrants-into-sanctuary


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are saying he has devolved? If so I agree, but he has always leaned on nono for cover so how much lower than that could one go?


I would be assuming a lot to make any judgment of his ethics because all I really know about him is what he posts here.  If he is being honest in all that, then he has declared his identity to pretty much the same level as I have mine, unlike most of the trolling cowards here who hide behind their illusion of anonymity.  Thus my comments that people will be laughing at him for the rest of his life because anyone can know his real identity and see that he is a pure sycophant to t by what he posts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2019)

espola said:


> I would be assuming a lot to make any judgment of his ethics because all I really know about him is what he posts here.  If he is being honest in all that, then he has declared his identity to pretty much the same level as I have mine, unlike most of the trolling cowards here who hide behind their illusion of anonymity.  Thus my comments that people will be laughing at him for the rest of his life because anyone can know his real identity and see that he is a pure sycophant to t by what he posts.


By "people", you mean you, right?
This is the one thing I cant figure out.
Either you are more than one, you have a psychological disorder where you believe you are more than one, or you are the spokesperson for "people".
This could be you and rat, or all three of you people.
Whatever it is, thank (all of) you for the time.

#MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> By "people", you mean you, right?
> This is the one thing I cant figure out.
> Either you are more than one, you have a psychological disorder where you believe you are more than one, or you are the spokesperson for "people".
> This could be you and rat, or all three of you people.
> ...


Funny coming from a "What the American people want" guy, presume much?


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

espola said:


> I would be assuming a lot to make any judgment of his ethics because all I really know about him is what he posts here.  If he is being honest in all that, then he has declared his identity to pretty much the same level as I have mine, unlike most of the trolling cowards here who hide behind their illusion of anonymity.  Thus my comments that people will be laughing at him for the rest of his life because anyone can know his real identity and see that he is a pure *sycophant* to t by what he posts.



*This Forum presents " Freedom of Choice "....and YOU chose to reveal your identity, thus
each and every post you have entered thru three separate sites is YOUR choice....
With YOUR choice you freely liberated the fact that YOU are a THIEF by YOUR own 
admission, there are various other " Filthy " aspects of YOUR personal posting history
that YOU chose to expose to the forum also....
The only " Laughing " is in YOUR direction due to the LYING nature YOU also exposed
with YOUR choice of commentary on this and two other Forums ......

It appears YOU also described YOURSELF with the word choice YOU used in YOUR
above projection of YOURSELF.....*


*syc·o·phant*
/ˈsikəˌfant,ˈsikəfənt/
_noun_
noun: *sycophant*; plural noun: *sycophants*

a person who acts obsequiously toward someone important in order to gain advantage.
synonyms: toady, creep, crawler, fawner, flatterer, flunkey, truckler, groveller, doormat, lickspittle, kowtower, obsequious person, minion, hanger-on, leech, puppet, spaniel, Uriah Heep ;
_informal_bootlicker, yes-man, brown-nose;
_informal_suck-up;
_vulgar slang_arse-licker, arse-kisser;
_vulgar slang_suckhole
"he was surrounded by flatterers and sycophants.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> By "people", you mean you, right?
> This is the one thing I cant figure out.
> Either you are more than one, you have a psychological disorder where you believe you are more than one, or you are the spokesperson for "people".
> This could be you and rat, or all three of you people.
> ...


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2019)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Ima giver.
You're welcome. (all of you "people")


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ima giver.
> You're welcome. (all of you "people")


No.  Thank _*you*_ for your post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> No.  Thank _*you*_ for your post.


You are most certainly welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

Heard earlier and rings so true while explaining a lot:

"It's what Trump is, has always been. He doesn't believe that people that aren't like him or that he sees are below him deserve any respect and treats them accordingly. That has garnered him the love and adoration of millions of like minded people across the USA."


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 259654, member: 1707"

Heard earlier and rings so true while explaining a lot:

"It's what Trump is, has always been. He doesn't believe that people 
that aren't like him or that he sees are below him deserve any respect 
and treats them accordingly. That has garnered him the love and 
adoration of millions of like minded people across the USA."
*Another " Oatmeal " trash regurgitation that triggered the Rodents loins...*


/QUOTE

*Hi everyone !*
*My name is " Rat Patrol " aka " Hüsker Dü " slang name is " Rodent or Sporran "*

*I scan the " Liberal " dung sites for derogatory comments that make me " Tingle "*
*in places that Chris Matthews can relate to.....then I post the garbage while*
*excitement is fresh like a crying Rachel Madcow comment .....Ahhhh such is the *
*life of a Democratic Dumpster Diver.....*


*




*


*Ohhhh....Ohhhhhh....another dirty ignorant comment about Trump !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

Feel good story of the day.



*Illegal Alien Accused of Murdering Five Americans Found Dead in Jail Cell*



_





(KCSO)
JOHN BINDER 13 Apr 2019 
*A previously deported illegal alien who was charged with murdering five Americans in 2016 was found dead in his jail cell this week, Missouri officials announced.*



As Breitbart News has chronicled, 40-year-old Pablo Serrano-Vitorino, an illegal alien from Mexico, was accused and charged with murdering five American men in March 2016. Serrano-Vitorino, prosecutors allege, had gone on a murder spree with a rifle across Kansas and Missouri, shooting and killing five men in total.


Those men included:
_

_41-year-old Michael Capps_
_29-year-old Austin Harter_
_27-year-old Clint Harter_
_36-year-old Jeremy Waters_
_The Angel Families of the victims had previously filed suit against the federal government, claiming federal authorities had mistakenly released the illegal alien back into American society after he had already been deported from the U.S.

This week, Missouri officials announced that Serrano-Vitorino had been founded dead in his jail cell,where he was awaiting a murder trial for the killings and was facing the death penalty. After being arrested for the murders, the illegal alien attempted suicide but was stopped and rushed to a nearby hospital.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

MAGA: H&R Block average customer paid 25% less tax in 2018
APRIL 13, 2019
Making April 15 hurt a little less. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/maga_hr_block_average_customer_paid_25_less_tax_in_2018.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

FBI was still assessing reliability of Steele even after getting FISA warrant
APRIL 12, 2019
Did the FBI lie in its affidavit used to obtain FISA warrants? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/fbi_was_still_assessing_reliability_of_steele_even_after_getting_fisa_warrant.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Heard earlier and rings so true while explaining a lot:
> 
> "It's what Trump is, has always been. He doesn't believe that people that aren't like him or that he sees are below him deserve any respect and treats them accordingly. That has garnered him the love and adoration of millions of like minded people across the USA."


Hey shit for brains, have you a source for this bit of wisdom?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey shit for brains, have you a source for this bit of wisdom?


Whiskers has always been a victim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

Insanity: Illinois Passes Law Banning Trump from 2020 Ballot
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/13/632297/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

When Did He Stop Being a Choice?
https://www.redstate.com/smoosieq/2019/04/13/when-did-he-stop-being-a-choice/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/13/9th-circuit-makes-absolutely-shocking-decision-trumps-asylum-policy/
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/13/9th-circuit-makes-absolutely-shocking-decision-trumps-asylum-policy/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whiskers has always been a victim.


Keep trying you are batting .000 just like the rest of the, "just say it and maybe someone will believe it" brigade. Just making shit up shows nothing except what a weak debater you are. When the teacher asks you to show your work all you can do is shrug your shoulders, cuz you got nothing. You are a buffoon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying you are batting .000 just like the rest of the, "just say it and maybe someone will believe it" brigade. Just making shit up shows nothing except what a weak debater you are. When the teacher asks you to show your work all you can do is shrug your shoulders, cuz you got nothing. You are a buffoon.


Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!


Probably better that you laugh rather than cry. LE cries, you laugh, lil joke says fake news, the plumber doesn't respond and nono posts pictures of monkey butt, all acknowledgments that you aren't equal to the task.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably better that you laugh rather than cry. LE cries, you laugh, lil joke says fake news, the plumber doesn't respond and nono posts pictures of monkey butt, all acknowledgments that you aren't equal to the task.


Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably better that you laugh rather than cry. LE cries, you laugh, lil joke says fake news, the plumber doesn't respond and nono posts pictures of monkey butt, all acknowledgments that you aren't equal to the task.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

APRIL 14, 2019
*Reminder: Trump Is Only Human*
By Lloyd Marcus
Despite a billion dollars' worth of negative press to destroy Trump before he was elected — over 500,000 lying articles claiming that Trump colluded with Russia and the Deep State's $30-million illegal investigation, Trump has miraculously survived. Incredibly, Trump has stayed on offense, laser-focused on making America great again. The treasonous anti-Trump coalition is frustrated, hatefully consumed with creating Kryptonite to take down this political Superman.

While he has performed like a man of steel, Trump is only human. Ninety-two percent of media reporting on Trump is negative. How much abuse can this man take? It is vitally important that We the People assure President Trump that we have his back. Tea Party Express launching "Tea Party for Trump" is divinely timed.

Sarah Palin was a conservative warrior, an answer to the prayers of Christians, conservatives, and Republicans. I still remember the joy and excitement I felt hearing Sarah Palin's acceptance speech to run as John McCain's vice president. Palin was bright, bold, and beautiful, unembarrassed to stand up for principles and values that have made America great.

Immediately after Palin accepted the V.P. nomination, the American left launched a no-holds-barred campaign to destroy her. Palin's entire family, including her Down syndrome toddler son, were high-tech lynched by fake news media. Every word out of Palin's mouth was spun to brand her crazy, stupid, or racist.

This is exactly the same tactic Democrats and their minions have used to keep Trump's approval below 50%. The same way leftists viciously attacked Palin's family, actor Peter Fonda said Trump's 12-year-old son should be caged with pedophiles to be gang-raped. Whose family could endure such vile, relentless hate? The American left decreed commenting on Obama's family out of bounds while declaring it open season on attacking the families of Palin and Trump.

Despite the Mueller Report concluding that Trump did not collude with Russia to steal the presidency from Hillary, NeverTrumps and Republicans maintain a safe distance from Trump, halfheartedly supportive of his America first agenda. Once again, I am reminded of our side's disloyalty to Sarah Palin.




Making sure that none of the excrement fake news media showered upon Palin splashed on them, conservatives and Republicans distanced themselves from Sarah Palin. Word in conservative and Republican circles was that Palin had become politically toxic. Frustrated, I thought, "So this is how we treat our friends and courageous warriors?"

Trump does not play by any of Washington, D.C. elitists' rules. Trump drives them nuts.

The assault on Palin pales in comparison to what Democrats, fake news media, Hollywood, NeverTrumps, RINOs, and the Deep State are doing to president Trump. Every day, this man awakens to face a tsunami of media lies, distortions, and the narrative that Americans hate his guts. None of Trump's remarkable, unprecedented achievements for We the People is reported.

Trump is despised by the American left because he is effectively blocking its mission to transform America away from the vision of our Founding Fathers, rooted in biblical principles. Another reason Trump is despised is because he is a man of the people. Leftists and political elites are shallow, ruled by surface appearances.

For example, New York Times columnist David Brooks absurdly said seeing Obama's perfectly creased pants told him Obama would be a great president. Obama was a master of what we in the black community describe as "jive talkin'." Whenever Obama gave one of his incomprehensible, rambling answers, his fake news media sycophants were enraptured. They would interpret the brilliance of Obama's superior intellect to us commoners.

The Bible says, "Man looks on the outward appearance, but the Lord looks on the heart" (1 Samuel 16:7). When Trump speaks, leftists and political elites are appalled. In contrast, We the People see, hear, and connect with Trump's heart — his love for America and his sincere commitment to serving her best interest.

God has a hedge of protection around Trump. Millions of Christians are praying for him, which I believe is the source of Trump's remarkable strength, endurance, and focus. Still, Trump is only human. Anti-Trump resisters relentlessly attempt to character-assassinate him 24/7.

Trump needs to hear daily that we appreciate his courage and that we are solidly standing shoulder to shoulder with him. We must help Trump keep America great in 2020.

Lyrics from the song "One Day at a Time": "I'm only human. I'm just a man. Just give me the strength to do every day what I have to do. Lord, help me today; show me the way one day at a time."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

APRIL 13, 2019
*Remember Murietta? Dumping unvetted migrants into the cities of political foes was done by Obama first*

President Trump's trial balloon of sending migrants surging across our border to sanctuary cities has been derided by Democrats as 'cynicism and cruelty' as well as 'a new low' by Trump, but it has a precedent: President Obama.

Back in 2014, when the migrant surge of that year brought tens of thousands of "unaccompanied children" and "moms and kids," into the Rio Grande Valley, overwhelming the Texas processing facilities, President Obama inexplicably targeted small and mid-sized cities (same as the Trump officials' emails) as their next destination of choice. And instead of talking about it, they really did try to bus the unvetted migrants into small cities such as Murietta, California; Yuma, Arizona; and a conservative area of New Mexico, bringing crime, disease, and a high need for social services, without consulting those communities.

The residents protested, and the Obama administration declared them 'racist' in a bid to scare them into line.

I was on the ground at Murietta during those protests when I was an editorial writer at Investor's Business Daily, and I spoke to the citizens of that city, who were not only far from racist, but actually multiracial themselves. They told me this:

Asked why the rebellion was centered in Murrieta and not elsewhere, the residents all had one answer: they were Reagan Country, and it was on their soil that the Reagan revolution was lit in 1978.

Breitbart's reporters went to the scene, too, as I did, and quite unlike the mainstream media, also asked and listened to the residents as to what they thought was going on:

Henry, and many of the protesters joining him, believe their town was unfairly targeted as a destination for the migrants. Some believe the busloads are being sent to small, largely conservative towns, like Murrieta to send a political message.

"The administration thinks that if it floods our streets, in small town america, they can force us into immigration reform," Henry said. "These immigrants should not be here. The only reason that they are coming here is for political reasons."

There are no known FOIA documents to prove it (though it's a fine area for inquiry these days) that I have been able to find, but circumstantially, it appears to be a correct reading of the situation. The several hundred illegals being dumped off in Murietta were going to a small city with just five holding cells, given that it's a nearly crime-free city of homeowners. That's inexplicable, unless the idea was to unleash them onto the conservatives unvetted for other purposes.

The Los Angeles Times reported that it made no sense to dump the migrants into Murietta, because the much larger metropolis of San Diego, sixty miles south, had plenty of beds and holding cells for illegal entrants, and ones that could cater to migrant families. The migrants eventually were sent there, but not before Democrats could demonize the town as brimming with racists, leaving its officials (Latino ones, no less) sputtering their defense that they were not.

It's pretty obvious the whole thing was a political gambit to not only impose high costs from illegal migration on specially targeted conservative cities, its second aim was to force America's conservatives into submission out of fear of being called racists.

They rebelled instead, in what was an early bellwether of the rise of President Trump. Now Trump is giving back what Obama pioneered — the use of illegal migrants as a political football — and this time putting Democrats on their back foot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

Look on Jake Tapper's face as Jerry Nadler stutters through why Dems oppose illegal immigrants in sanctuary cities is PRICELESS (watch)
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/04/14/look-on-jake-tappers-face-as-jerry-nadler-stutters-through-why-dems-oppose-illegal-immigrants-in-sanctuary-cities-is-priceless/


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4424


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4459


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4460View attachment 4460


*Yep......two letters that should have been used quite often in response to *
*Democrats and Rhino's crime sprees....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

TIGER RETURNS TO GLORY!

Can you believe tens of thousands of rich white racists were rooting for a black man?
First Obama and now this,
What a racist country.

Looks like a trump rally.


https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news/2019-masters-tiger-woods-storms-leaderboard-wins-fifth-green-jacket-in-furious-finish/


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TIGER RETURNS TO GLORY!
> 
> Can you believe tens of thousands of rich white racists were rooting for a black man?
> First Obama and now this,
> ...


Asian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Asian.


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Not your Father's Democrat party.

California Police Department put American flag on their cars, and triggered a 'backlash'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/14/california-police-department-put-american-flag-on-their-cars-and-apparently-that-upset-people/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiCxL63ndLhAhVL0KwKHURICD0QlO8DMAN6BAgIEBE&usg=AOvVaw0l1NabllFXA6-UJ8N7eG1V


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Asian.


Does Augusta permit black or Asian or female members?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Does Augusta permit black or Asian or female members?


Ask Condareezza Lice.


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask Condareezza Lice.


Why? Is she a member?


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Asian.


*Your an idiot.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Does Augusta permit black or Asian or female members?


*“ Messy “ .........what’s wrong with you.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Why? Is she a member?


Yep


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2019)

Amazing how faux news media entities constantly base segments on things they don't research nor have any understanding of, yet they know their audience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Perfect timing, right before a 3 day religious holiday.

DOJ: Mueller Report Likely to Be Released Thursday
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/15/doj-mueller-report-likely-to-be-released-thursday/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiL5aaY0NLhAhVQEawKHQfoD1YQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw1hNkQvjZKQeatACBHYtvdX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

*Dershowitz on Mueller Report: 'The Double Standard Is Unbelievable'*



_
TRENT BAKER 15 Apr 2019 
During Monday’s “America’s Newsroom” on Fox News Channel, Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz noted the “double standard” seen with FBI special counsel Robert Mueller’s report into alleged Russia collusion in the 2016 presidential election.





Dershowitz asked if Rep. Jerry Nadler (D-NY) would have reacted the same way with his demands with Hillary Clinton and her deleted emails.

“The double standard is unbelievable,” Dershowitz stated.

He added, “Why do we have a double standard? Why were we also furious, I was certainly furious, when Comey went after Hillary Clinton beyond saying, ‘We’re not going to indict her.’ And now we want to hear everything about everybody who is in the report — even though they haven’t been indicted. Where does that double standard come from?”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2019)

espola said:


>


SS will wind up on faux after writing a best seller, but disappear from the real world . . . along with all these other idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like Mr Barr is a team player, 
America's Team.

Attorney General Bill Barr Cracks Down On Catch-And-Release For Asylum Seekers
The Daily Caller
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/16/attorney-general-bill-barr-asylum-bond&ved=2ahUKEwiriIbukdbhAhUCEqwKHSWWAqAQyM8BMAJ6BAgIEAw&usg=AOvVaw0JdxvgNOA-hGFDloqL9J5n&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Laguna Beach votes to keep American flag on police cars
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/us/southern-california-town-votes-to-keep-flag-on-police-cars.amp&ved=2ahUKEwj1uvTHgtfhAhVJcq0KHQxADekQlO8DMAN6BAgHEBE&usg=AOvVaw0TLJ2zY21LvjsX7xEZs7MU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

There goes that lie,

APRIL 17, 2019
*New DOJ Report: 60,000 criminal illegal aliens are in federal custody at a staggering cost*
By Peter Barry Chowka
In an exclusive report on the _The Ingraham Angle_ last evening (Fox News 10 P.M. E.T.), U.S. attorney Zachary Terwilliger broke major news about the DOJ's brand new report on the number and costs of the incarceration of illegal aliens in federal custody. The segment, and the comments by Terwilliger, the U.S. attorney for the Eastern District of Virginia, and Ingraham further expose the Left's persistent lie that illegals in the U.S. commit additional crimes at a lower rate than U.S.-born citizens.

_




_

_Zachary Terwilliger on The Ingraham Angle, Fox News April 16, 2019. Screen capture by Peter Barry Chowka._




A brief article posted at Fox News dot com, immediately following Ingraham's program Tuesday, summarized the segment:

Nearly 60,000 known or suspected illegal immigrants [sic] are being held in federal prisons, according to a report obtained by Fox News Tuesday from the Department of Justice.

Quoting the report, he said "criminal aliens" make up 21 percent of those in the Federal Bureau of Prisons custody and 38 percent of those in Marshals custody.

Terwilliger lamented that a "staggering" amount of resources are being diverted to fighting illegal immigration at the expense other problems like a rising opioid epidemic and rising crime rates in certain areas.

Adding context to this latest news is the fact that tens of thousands of illegals who have managed to make it across the border are being released into the country every month, and "hundreds of thousands" of illegal aliens who committed additional crimes remain free in the U.S.

Hopefully, the new DOJ report on the massive number of illegal criminals in federal custody will be given the wide attention that it deserves. The report, it should be noted, does not include illegals who are in jails and prisons at the state and local levels — a number that is "significantly greater," according to Ingraham, than the number of criminal illegal aliens in federal custody.

Terwilliger said the next report from the DOJ on the problem should address the financial cost to the federal government of dealing with illegal alien criminals. He estimated, however, that the cost of the U.S. Marshals Service having to deal with illegals (who are in custody awaiting trial, for example) is $500 million a year, which does not include the costs due to illegal aliens incurred by the U.S. Bureau of Prisons.

The fact that we have this kind of data at all is due to the actions of President Donald Trump. As the Center for Immigration Studies reported in an articleon June 12, 2018:










Five days after his inauguration, President Donald Trump signed Executive Order 13768 entitled "Enhancing Public Safety in the Interior of the United States." In this order, he required the government to release certain documents detailing the effects of illegal immigration. Subsequently, the Department of Homeland Security and the Department of Justice began releasing the quarterly Alien Incarceration Report.

Previous reports, including the quarterly report released on June 7, 2018, are available online. This new one will be soon, as well.

*Peter Barry Chowka writes about politics, media, popular culture, and health care for American Thinker and other publications. Peter's new website is http://peter.media. Follow him on Twitter at @pchowka.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

So the Russians wanted Bernie Sanders elected president in 2016 all along...
APRIL 16, 2019
And that leak of the pro-Hillary DNC's emails was really done as favor to Bernie.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/so_the_russians_wanted_bernie_sanders_elected_president_in_2016_all_along.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

APRIL 17, 2019
*Michelle goes low, lower with 'divorced dad' insults*
By Ethel C. Fenig
At the 2016 Democratic Convention, former first lady Michelle Obama explained to the delegates — and the world — the Democrat _modus operandi_: "We go low, then we go lower." Well, OK, she stumbled a bit, and the words slipped out incorrectly as she gurgled, "When they go low, we go high," but the former expression is what she really meant.

She proved it Monday night in London, England when she appeared onstage with American late-night talk show host Stephen Colbert promoting her memoir of her time in White House, _Becoming_. The two Americans couldn't resist utilizing some of their overseas time to bash the current U.S. president, Donald J. Trump (R), to their British audience instead of babbling about her book, bizarrely comparing the Trump presidency to a child forced to spend time with his divorced dad.

[Obama] joked to the evening's host Stephen Colbert that — like choosing to live with a divorced dad — the choice to elect Trump may initially have seemed appealing but quickly turned sour. 

'We [America] come from a broken family, we are a little unsettled. Sometimes you spend the weekend with divorced dad. That feels like fun but then you get sick. That is what America is going through. We are living with divorced dad.'

Oh? Go low, Michelle, real low; hurt kids, confuse kids of divorce even more; tell them visiting their non-custodial parents, their dads, will make them sick. And hurt the parents, too, who often struggle with guilt over their children's confusion. That is low. That is truly "broken." Contrary to your description, Trump's children from his former marriages seem to be decent people, not sick at all, but quick to defend their divorced dad. 

Divorced fathers in England, in America erupted at her remarks. Read their reactions in the post and its comments.

For most Americans, no matter what Colbert and the Obamas sourly think, "the choice to elect Trump" is still "appealing." The "broken American family" is becoming more settled as Trump's approval rate increases. It is higher than Obama's at a similar point in their presidencies. Under President Trump, "America is going through" the lowest unemployment rate in 50 years, including those groups who have traditionally had trouble getting a job, while enjoying lower taxes and increasing wages and after tax money. Compare that to the unemployment rate, the decreasing labor participation rate of the Obama presidency. As Michelle said, "then you get sick."

From the low of the Obama presidency, Trump's presidency is going high. MAGA!


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2019)

The M Report* is due to be released tomorrow, according to t-lackey-general Barr.  Today Rudy the G tweeted that their rebuttal is almost ready, coming in at about 35 pages.

How does he know what to rebut?

*redacted


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Brexit Party Leapfrogs Labour, Tories to No.1 Spot In Shock European Election Poll
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/04/17/brexit-party-leapfrogs-labour-tories-to-no-1-spot-in-shock-european-election-poll/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLkZfIyNfhAhVORqwKHWv0CC0QlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw0NMuN53CNvpW6C0tIoiXqX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Nolte: CNN Loses Nearly 50% of Primetime Audience, MSNBC Down Nearly 30%
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/04/17/nolte-cnn-loses-nearly-50-of-primetime-audience-msnbc-down-nearly-30/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLkZfIyNfhAhVORqwKHWv0CC0QlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw2G22ZPWorX_t67XffwvB01&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 260208, member: 3"

The M Report* is due to be released tomorrow, according to t-lackey-general Barr.  Today Rudy the G tweeted that their rebuttal is almost ready, coming in at about 35 pages.

How does he know what to rebut?

*Everything telegraphed....that simple. *
*You Democrats " Project "... as exampled right here in this forum !*


*redacted

/QUOTE

*William Barr was voted in 54-45 by the Senate...*
*Robert Mueller ...William Barr's best Bud per the MSM...*
*William Barr now the scourge of the MSM because he said " Spy "...*
*Wait till the report says " Dirty little things " about someone other than POTUS...*
*The DNC/MSM will lose their collective minds even further....*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 17, 2019)

This is fine.

https://www.9news.com.au/world/north-korea-news-weapon-test-missile-launch-kim-jong-un/82f26385-d83b-40e3-beba-2a4300b1bf08?ocid=social-9newsS


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> This is fine.
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/world/north-korea-news-weapon-test-missile-launch-kim-jong-un/82f26385-d83b-40e3-beba-2a4300b1bf08?ocid=social-9newsS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

espola said:


> The M Report* is due to be released tomorrow, according to t-lackey-general Barr.  Today Rudy the G tweeted that their rebuttal is almost ready, coming in at about 35 pages.
> 
> How does he know what to rebut?
> 
> *redacted


Because b is a "team player" for the autocracy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the Russians wanted Bernie Sanders elected president in 2016 all along...
> APRIL 16, 2019
> And that leak of the pro-Hillary DNC's emails was really done as favor to Bernie.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/so_the_russians_wanted_bernie_sanders_elected_president_in_2016_all_along.html


You really are stupid aren't you? Problem is you are so stupid you think others will follow you . . . oh wait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

AG William Barr to Hold Thursday Morning Press Conference on Mueller Report
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/17/ag-william-barr-to-hold-thursday-morning-press-conference-on-mueller-report/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiZvaHrstjhAhUSnKwKHZkWDxEQlO8DMAR6BAgIEBU&usg=AOvVaw1Qd2Yj60t8twbEsTBI1gRR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because b is a "team player" for the autocracy.


Elections have consequences, you dumb fuck.
Why did you nominate the only person on Earth that could lose to this guy?
Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

The Trump Administration Is Cracking Down On Illegal Aliens' Housing
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/04/17/the-trump-administration-is-cracking-down-on-illegal-aliens-housing-n2544966?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiNpYqI0tjhAhXhlOAKHTxoARMQlO8DMAF6BAgOEAk&usg=AOvVaw2AIff_PS5WmSYy6xEtka9b&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

*Thursday April 18, 2019 *
*6:30 am West Coast Time......*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elections have consequences, you dumb fuck.
> Why did you nominate the only person on Earth that could lose to this guy?
> Too funny.


Yes, Schiff, Nadler, Pelosi, Omar, AOC, elected.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, Schiff, Nadler, Pelosi, Omar, AOC, elected.


Those crazy Fucks? Let's see how this works out for you later today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

No collusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

No obstruction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

No Executive Privilege.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Where is Adam Schiff?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Where are all you fucking pussy libs?
Losers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4483


Too bad QE is beating the Russians to the punch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2019)

I noticed none of the reporters asked how many votes were colluded.  Lmao!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad QE is beating the Russians to the punch.


Stop confusing the many Fries U grads in here, they are already having a really bad morning, again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop confusing the many Fries U grads in here, they are already having a really bad morning, again.


Okay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.


You're a giver too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks Like the Trump Tower Meeting Turned out to Be the Big Fat Zero We Said It Was
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/18/looks-like-trump-tower-meeting-turned-big-fat-zero-said/


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

Harm to ongoing matter.

Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Harm to ongoing matter.
> 
> Etc., etc., etc.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of our lives.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those crazy Fucks? Let's see how this works out for you later today.



*We are witnessing a Train Wreck of EPIC proportions unfold before the public's eyes today by DEMOCRATS and their lackeys the MSM....!*

*POTUS should NOT pause for one minute on this....*

*When you have a " Punk Ass " on the ground like the *
*filthy Democrats you need to kick the SHIT out of them *
*until they KNOW to NEVER EVER EVER try this SHIT again !*

*ARRESTS NEED TO HAPPEN TODAY !!!!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *We are witnessing a Train Wreck of EPIC proportions unfold before the public's eyes today by DEMOCRATS and their lackeys the MSM....!*
> 
> *POTUS should NOT pause for one minute on this....*
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of our lives.


About what?


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> The M Report* is due to be released tomorrow, according to t-lackey-general Barr.  Today Rudy the G tweeted that their rebuttal is almost ready, coming in at about 35 pages.
> 
> How does he know what to rebut?
> 
> *redacted


The answer came out in the news today - t's new lawyer (the one hired specifically to deal with the MR) says he saw the full edition on Tuesday.  Maybe he doesn't know he is not supposed to say that.


----------



## messy (Apr 18, 2019)

Trump came out baaaaad.
No wonder he and the people on here were all attacking Mueller the whole time.
They were scared.
The system prevailed over Trump’s own efforts.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump came out baaaaad.
> No wonder he and the people on here were all attacking Mueller the whole time.
> They were scared.
> The system prevailed over Trump’s own efforts.



*Next time you want to know which way the wind is blowing.....wet your*
*finger and hold it in the air...*

*Stop sticking it " Down There " ...that's your shit stick reading.*

*Your full !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump came out baaaaad.
> No wonder he and the people on here were all attacking Mueller the whole time.
> They were scared.
> The system prevailed over Trump’s own efforts.


You need to take off those Rose colored glasses.
So what are they going to do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Kellyanne Conway Spars With Reporters: We're Taking Apologies, by the Way
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/04/18/kellyanne-conway-spars-with-reports-were-taking-apologies-by-the-way-n2545036?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwifloH96trhAhVJh-AKHcLRAocQlO8DMAJ6BAgOEA0&usg=AOvVaw2-UyVDZ-hD7_6DWlrDZ0rs&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to take off those Rose colored glasses.
> So what are they going to do?


Nothing. We just have the facts, as always.
Russians helped Trump, no proof that Trump helped them help him.
 Trump tried to harm and thwart and delegitimize the  investigation. 
Nothing impeachable, just further proof of a bad guy who attacks our institutions and will do whatever he wants to win.
But he doesn't have the absolute power he seeks, thank God.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing. We just have the facts, as always.
> Russians helped Trump, no proof that Trump helped them help him.
> Trump tried to harm and thwart and delegitimize the  investigation.
> Nothing impeachable, just further proof of a bad guy who attacks our institutions and will do whatever he wants to win.
> But he doesn't have the absolute power he seeks, thank God.


Anything is impeachable.  Johnson was impeached for firing a Cabinet officer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Anything is impeachable.  Johnson was impeached for firing a Cabinet officer.


I dont know about anyone else, but I'm laughing.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but I'm laughing.


Laugh on, ignoramus --

The House's primary charge against Johnson was violation of the Tenure of Office Act, passed by the U.S. Congress in March 1867, over the President's veto. Specifically, he had removed from office Edwin McMasters Stanton, the Secretary of War—whom the Act was largely designed to protect—and attempted to replace him with Brevet Major General Lorenzo Thomas.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachment_of_Andrew_Johnson​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

I wonder why Trump didn't destroy evidence while under FBI investigation like Hillary did?


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Anything is impeachable.  Johnson was impeached for firing a Cabinet officer.



*Really !*

*How about STEALING Golf Balls !*

*By the way ....did you return those STOLEN Golf Balls yet !*

*How about a neighborhood " impeachment " of your sorry ass....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

I have never been into feet, but I am willing to learn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

SURPRISE! Journos are already taking Trump’s ‘I’m f***ed’ quote from the Mueller report out of context
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/18/surprise-journos-are-already-taking-trumps-im-fed-quote-from-the-mueller-report-out-of-context/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjo8Zv6kNvhAhUngK0KHUCaBeEQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw1J1se-_ZXOPMIFfVuYLCFz&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Laugh on, ignoramus --
> 
> The House's primary charge against Johnson was violation of the Tenure of Office Act, passed by the U.S. Congress in March 1867, over the President's veto. Specifically, he had removed from office Edwin McMasters Stanton, the Secretary of War—whom the Act was largely designed to protect—and attempted to replace him with Brevet Major General Lorenzo Thomas.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachment_of_Andrew_Johnson​


Im still laughing.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im still laughing.


Congress didn't like Johnson, so they passed that law betting he would violate it so they could impeach him.

Luckily for us, we don't have to pass laws to get t - what he has done broke laws passed years ago.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

From my brother, via FB --

Why Mueller didn't indict Trump for obstruction:

"we recognized that a federal criminal accusation against a sitting President would place burdens on the President's capacity to govern and potentially preempt ***constitutional processes for addressing presidential misconduct.*** "

In other words - here's the evidence on which Trump could be impeached. Or prosecuted after he leaves office. Your choice.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2019)

And all this time I thought Eric was the stupid one - but the M Report says it's Don Jr.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> And all this time I thought Eric was the stupid one - but the M Report says it's Don Jr.


SNL has it wrong as well . . . who knew Eric and Tiffany were the smart ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

"Putin has won!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> SNL has it wrong as well . . . who knew Eric and Tiffany were the smart ones.


Yeah, you and E talking about how dumb people are, too funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> And all this time I thought Eric was the stupid one - but the M Report says it's Don Jr.


“Self proclaimed” fits you like a glove.  Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

I loved Rosenstein’s look.


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but I'm laughing.


Robert Mueller's report confirms that Sanders simply made it up when she said that "countless" FBI agents had told her that they were thankful Trump had fired FBI Director James Comey.
Sanders made similar claims multiple times on two different days. Yet she told Mueller's office in an interview that she merely made a "slip of the tongue."


According to Mueller's report, "she also recalled that her statement in a separate press interview that rank-and-file FBI agents had lost confidence in Comey was a comment she made 'in the heat of the moment' that was not founded on anything."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I loved Rosenstein’s look.


You mean the, "I better not say anything about how thick the bs is this guy is laying down" look? Almost the same look Chris Christie had when he stood behind t in 2016 listening to that load of crap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Robert Mueller's report confirms that Sanders simply made it up when she said that "countless" FBI agents had told her that they were thankful Trump had fired FBI Director James Comey.
> Sanders made similar claims multiple times on two different days. Yet she told Mueller's office in an interview that she merely made a "slip of the tongue."
> 
> 
> According to Mueller's report, "she also recalled that her statement in a separate press interview that rank-and-file FBI agents had lost confidence in Comey was a comment she made 'in the heat of the moment' that was not founded on anything."


Who cares?


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Anything is impeachable.  Johnson was impeached for firing a Cabinet officer.


True. And Clinton was impeached by idiots. It failed and so would Trump's.


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder why Trump didn't destroy evidence while under FBI investigation like Hillary did?


Which of her cohorts went to jail again? Where is her conviction? Or is that just your opinion?
Stick to the facts, ma'am.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Robert Mueller's report confirms that Sanders simply made it up when she said that "countless" FBI agents had told her that they were thankful Trump had fired FBI Director James Comey.
> Sanders made similar claims multiple times on two different days. Yet she told Mueller's office in an interview that she merely made a "slip of the tongue."
> 
> 
> According to Mueller's report, "she also recalled that her statement in a separate press interview that rank-and-file FBI agents had lost confidence in Comey was a comment she made 'in the heat of the moment' that was not founded on anything."


Press secretaries and their ilk are paid to lie so tht their bosses don't have to.  It's part of their jobs.  However, when answering questions from the FBI, that behavior can put them in jail.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


We the people.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> True. And Clinton was impeached by idiots. It failed and so would Trump's.


Given that the Senate has more than enough Republicans to squash any impeachment vote.  

If t really cares about the Republican Party, he will resign before defending him becomes an issue in the 2020 Congressional elections.  In the 2020 Senate elections, 22 Republican seats are in contest as opposed to 12 Democrats.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

A couple of weeks back, t said the M Report completely exonerated him.  Today he is calling it total bullshit.

Can anybody spell "25th Amendment"?  Mr. Pence - it's your turn to act like a patriot.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Under applicable Supreme Court precedent, the Constitution does not categorically and permanently immunize a President for obstructing justice through the use of his Article II powers. The separation-of-powers doctrine authorizes Congress to protect official proceedings, including those of courts and grand juries, from corrupt, obstructive acts regardless of their source. We also concluded that any inroad on presidential authority that would occur from prohibiting corrupt acts does not undermine the President’s ability to fulfill his constitutional mission.  The term “corruptly” sets a demanding standard. It requires a concrete showing that a person acted with an intent to obtain an improper advantage for himself or someone else, inconsistent with official duty and the rights of others. A preclusion of “corrupt” official action does not diminish the President’s ability to exercise Article II powers. For example, the proper supervision of criminal law does not demand freedom for the President to act with a corrupt intention of shielding himself from criminal punishment, avoiding financial liability, or preventing personal embarrassment. To the contrary, a statute that prohibits official action undertaken for such corrupt purposes furthers, rather than hinders, the impartial and evenhanded administration of the law. It also aligns with the President’s constitutional duty to faithfully execute the laws. Finally, we concluded that in the rare case in which a criminal investigation of the President’s conduct is justified, inquiries to determine whether the President acted for a corrupt motive should not impermissibly chili his performance of his constitutionally assigned duties.  The conclusion that Congress may apply the obstruction laws to the President’s corrupt exercise of the powers of office accords with our constitutional system of checks and balances and the principle that no person is above the law.

-- Volume II, page 8 of the MR*.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Robert Mueller's report confirms that Sanders simply made it up when she said that "countless" FBI agents had told her that they were thankful Trump had fired FBI Director James Comey.
> Sanders made similar claims multiple times on two different days. Yet she told Mueller's office in an interview that she merely made a "slip of the tongue."
> 
> 
> According to Mueller's report, "she also recalled that her statement in a separate press interview that rank-and-file FBI agents had lost confidence in Comey was a comment she made 'in the heat of the moment' that was not founded on anything."


Hanapaa!!  I knew you mullets would swallow this hook. bfd!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> A couple of weeks back, t said the M Report completely exonerated him.  Today he is calling it total bullshit.
> 
> Can anybody spell "25th Amendment"?  Mr. Pence - it's your turn to act like a patriot.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Under applicable Supreme Court precedent, the Constitution does not categorically and permanently immunize a President for obstructing justice through the use of his Article II powers. The separation-of-powers doctrine authorizes Congress to protect official proceedings, including those of courts and grand juries, from corrupt, obstructive acts regardless of their source. We also concluded that any inroad on presidential authority that would occur from prohibiting corrupt acts does not undermine the President’s ability to fulfill his constitutional mission.  The term “corruptly” sets a demanding standard. It requires a concrete showing that a person acted with an intent to obtain an improper advantage for himself or someone else, inconsistent with official duty and the rights of others. A preclusion of “corrupt” official action does not diminish the President’s ability to exercise Article II powers. For example, the proper supervision of criminal law does not demand freedom for the President to act with a corrupt intention of shielding himself from criminal punishment, avoiding financial liability, or preventing personal embarrassment. To the contrary, a statute that prohibits official action undertaken for such corrupt purposes furthers, rather than hinders, the impartial and evenhanded administration of the law. It also aligns with the President’s constitutional duty to faithfully execute the laws. Finally, we concluded that in the rare case in which a criminal investigation of the President’s conduct is justified, inquiries to determine whether the President acted for a corrupt motive should not impermissibly chili his performance of his constitutionally assigned duties.  The conclusion that Congress may apply the obstruction laws to the President’s corrupt exercise of the powers of office accords with our constitutional system of checks and balances and the principle that no person is above the law.
> 
> -- Volume II, page 8 of the MR*.


How many votes were colluded?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Press secretaries and their ilk are paid to lie so tht their bosses don't have to.  It's part of their jobs.  However, when answering questions from the FBI, that behavior can put them in jail.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Which of her cohorts went to jail again? Where is her conviction? Or is that just your opinion?
> Stick to the facts, ma'am.


Her conviction?  Hmmmm.........November 2016 sounds about right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the, "I better not say anything about how thick the bs is this guy is laying down" look? Almost the same look Chris Christie had when he stood behind t in 2016 listening to that load of crap.


Classic wasn’t it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> From my brother, via FB --
> 
> Why Mueller didn't indict Trump for obstruction:
> 
> ...


How many votes people?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Congress didn't like Johnson, so they passed that law betting he would violate it so they could impeach him.
> 
> Luckily for us, we don't have to pass laws to get t - what he has done broke laws passed years ago.


How many votes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Laugh on, ignoramus --
> 
> The House's primary charge against Johnson was violation of the Tenure of Office Act, passed by the U.S. Congress in March 1867, over the President's veto. Specifically, he had removed from office Edwin McMasters Stanton, the Secretary of War—whom the Act was largely designed to protect—and attempted to replace him with Brevet Major General Lorenzo Thomas.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachment_of_Andrew_Johnson​


Your teachers are laughing at you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!  I knew you mullets would swallow this hook. bfd!


At what point do you start caring about America?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes were colluded?


Again, at what point do you start caring about America? . . . maybe when the social media blitz goes for the other side?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Classic wasn’t it?


If one enjoys the undermining of democracy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Which of her cohorts went to jail again? Where is her conviction? Or is that just your opinion?
> Stick to the facts, ma'am.


So it is not true?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> We the people.


You people are in no way "We the peoeple".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So it is not true?


30+ years of propaganda pushing unfounded, wholly dismissed, baseless lies (that you guys keep falling back on) tells you otherwise, correct?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are in no way "We the peoeple".


I guess we will see in 2020. As one of the "peoeple" (sic) that I know said, "If we re-elect him he's what we deserve."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Mark Levin: ‘The Second Half of the Mueller Report Was Written For Jerry Nadler, Nancy Pelosi, CNN and MSNBC’

Posted at 10:30 am on April 19, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 












The Mueller Report was deliberately designed to provide a plausible rationale for the left to continue their persecution of President Trump.

The authors of the report, knowing they did not have a case against him, deliberately and painstakingly left a clear path for the House Democrats and the mainstream media to perpetuate the charade which has mired the Trump administration since day one. Their carefully chosen language and well thought out choices on what to include and what to leave out offered salvation to the left. Thanks to the Mueller team’s determination to leave the impression that Trump really did obstruct justice, the left doubled down yesterday in their vilification of the President.





Bullseye, Mr. Mueller.

It was amazing to watch the reaction from Democratic politicians and pundits following the release of the report.

Former Director of National Intelligence, serial liar and leaker James Clapper told CNN’s Anderson Cooper:

I think, if there wasn’t active collusion proven, then I think what we have here is a case of passive collusion, where, in some cases, unwittingly — to include candidate Trump himself, who retweeted messages that had been planted by the Russians in social media, and so, that’s a small, but important example of how members of the campaign were used and manipulated by the Russians.

Later, Clapper spoke to CNN’s Chris Cuomo. “I think the Attorney General is clearly trying to paint as favorable a light on the Mueller report as possible and when you read it, it’s pretty devastating.”

When Cuomo asked him “what would be a righteous move by Congress” Clapper replied, “It really is a conundrum as others have commented earlier, particularly for the Democrats, the Democrats in the House, whether to pursue this in terms of impeachment. Clearly, at least my read of the Mueller report is that there is a road map laid out there if the Congress chooses to follow it.”





So, here we are. Mueller handed the House Dems what they are calling a “road map for impeachment.”





MSNBC’s Nicole Wallace said of Attorney General William Barr, “He becomes the first cabinet secretary to plunge into the deep end of Trump’s conspiracy pool.”

CNN’s chief national security correspondent Jim Sciutto said, the Mueller report “debunked all of Trump’s unfair attacks on the media.”

The Washington Post’s Philip Bump tweeted, “This report makes clear that the vast amount of reporting by mainstream outlets about Trump and Russia was correct.”





Do they actually believe this rubbish?

Other pundits took Trump’s remarks to then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions upon learning that Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein had appointed a special counsel, to be further evidence of his guilt. According to the Mueller Report, Trump said, “Oh my God. This is terrible. This is the end of my presidency. I’m f**ked. Everyone tells me if you get one of these independent counsels, it ruins your presidency. It takes years and years and I won’t be able to do anything. This is the worst thing that ever happened to me.”





He was right to be upset. The appointment of the special counsel did tremendous damage to his presidency. It undermined his legitimacy and impacted his ability to govern. It immediately “sabotaged” his presidency and ended “critical momentum from his victory.”

But it certainly did not establish guilt.

Fox News contributor Mark Levin spoke to Sean Hannity last night and, in his inimitable way, he powerfully laid out the truth about the obstruction portion of the Mueller Report. The segment begins at 37:30 in the video below.

The second part is really a political report. It’s an impeachment report. What happened here is Bill Barr rightly testified during his confirmation, he said “Look, I’m going to release as much of this report as I can.”

And the Democrats take over the House before that and Mueller and his people say “Okay. Perfect. We don’t have enough on obstruction. If we had enough on obstruction, we’d bring obstruction. We’re a bunch of rabid Democrats dressed up as prosecutors.”

Look how they treated Manafort at his home, look how they treated Stone and suddenly, they’re gonna be forbearing. No, they’re not going to be forbearing.

I want to read you something. It’s been read all day on the airwaves. “Ultimately why we believed we had the authority and the legal jurisdiction to issue a grand jury subpoena to obtain the President’s testimony, we chose not to do so.”* You didn’t choose not to do so*. You would have had your asses kicked from one court to the other. *You had no criminal predicate for a subpoena – none*.

And they basically confess. They say, “Hey look, we decided near the end of our investigation – a couple of years of litigation over this – it’s not worth it. We basically had everything we needed.” You basically had everything you needed? Yet you had wanted to get the President under oath in front of a grand jury to trick him the way you tricked General Flynn and others. You wanted to take out the President of the United States who had enough smarts to say, “No, un uh, I’m not playing that game.”

Here’s my question Sean Hannity. When did Mr. Mueller know there was no collusion? Now, all of us knew from right out of the gate. He didn’t write this in three weeks. (Levin holds up report.) This is 200 pages. No collusion. For Jake Tapper, no collusion, no collusion, no collusion. Okay, when did you know that? Well, he had to know it some people think maybe 18 months ago, maybe 15 months ago. You had an obligation to go to the microphone to tell the American people that your President did not collude, that his campaign did not collude, that his White House did not collude.

And Mueller did not do it. Why? Because they wanted to get the President on a phony obstruction charge. Look at this, the second half of the report, it’s all politics. It’s all about impeachment. It’s written for Jerry Nadler, it’s written for Nancy Pelosi, it’s written for CNN and MSNBC. It reads like some junior editorial writer at the New York Times put this together. There’s barely any legal stuff in here and you can hear them say it now, “Well, we have to move beyond the law, it’s a political decision.” Oh, so now you confess that it’s a political decision.








Mr. President? Where’s that rebuttal? Where are the documents?  The situation is critical.




_


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Posted at 10:30 am on April 19, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn


Who is Elizabeth Vaughn?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is Elizabeth Vaughn?


Who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

*Clapper: If Active Collusion Wasn't Proven, I Think We Have 'A Case of Passive Collusion'*



_





IAN HANCHETT 19 Apr 2019 
On Thursday’s broadcast of CNN’s “AC360,” CNN National Security Analyst and former Director of National Intelligence Lt. Gen. James Clapper (Ret.) stated that “if there wasn’t active collusion proven, then I think what we have here is a case of passive collusion,” such as President Trump retweeting messages planted by Russia.


Clapper said, “I think, if there wasn’t active collusion proven, then I think what we have here is a case of passive collusion, where, in some cases, unwittingly — to include candidate Trump himself, who retweeted messages that had been planted by the Russians in social media, and so, that’s a small, but important example of how members of the campaign were used and manipulated by the Russians.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

BuzzFeed News
A Militia Group Detained Hundreds Of Migrants At The Border At Gunpoint
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/salvadorhernandez/militia-group-border-migrants-detain-united-constitutional&ved=2ahUKEwirhLmOwNzhAhVCI6wKHTgMAdMQ0PADMAJ6BAgEEA4&usg=AOvVaw3b6YtTRZShy2qrpE5LpFn5&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BuzzFeed News
> A Militia Group Detained Hundreds Of Migrants At The Border At Gunpoint
> View attachment 4496
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/salvadorhernandez/militia-group-border-migrants-detain-united-constitutional&ved=2ahUKEwirhLmOwNzhAhVCI6wKHTgMAdMQ0PADMAJ6BAgEEA4&usg=AOvVaw3b6YtTRZShy2qrpE5LpFn5&ampcf=1


You squeeze hard enough and something is bound to come out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You squeeze hard enough and something is bound to come out.


A well regulated militia....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Which of her cohorts went to jail again? Where is her conviction? Or is that just your opinion?
> Stick to the facts, ma'am.


25 FBI people demoted, fired or resigned in this whole crooked Hillary mess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A well regulated militia....


You miss my point . . . but the key words are "well regulated" not bump stocks and semi automatics for all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 25 FBI people demoted, fired or resigned in this whole crooked Hillary mess.


Demoted by who? How many are going to jail? How many needed/asked for Putin's help? How many said they "love Kim" Jong un? How many sided with Putin over American interests? How many are vulnerable to blackmail? What was Hillary indicted for? Investigated for? What did she do that was "crooked"? Did her family avoid taxes for decades? She may have a small stain on her sleeve but t is covered in mud, yet you attempt to equate the two in some form of whataboutism. t is a blotch on the American image that we are weakened immeasurably by and you support that, that makes you anti-American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Demoted by who? How many are going to jail? How many needed/asked for Putin's help? How many said they "love Kim" Jong un? How many sided with Putin over American interests? How many are vulnerable to blackmail? What was Hillary indicted for? Investigated for? What did she do that was "crooked"? Did her family avoid taxes for decades? She may have a small stain on her sleeve but t is covered in mud, yet you attempt to equate the two in some form of whataboutism. t is a blotch on the American image that we are weakened immeasurably by and you support that, that makes you anti-American.


No collusion and no obstruction.
Done and done.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No collusion and no obstruction.
> Done and done.


Yes, we have heard the spin t's personal AG put on a report that says nothing of the kind, but the question you keep bringing up is what about Hillary? Where is the evidence of her "crimes" beyond what the hannity's of the world say, aka in reality?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No collusion and no obstruction.
> Done and done.


Then why did t go from "witch hunt"/ "conflicted" to "well done report"/ "honorable man" to "bullshit"? Does he see something you are shielding yourself from in your snowflake safe space?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, we have heard the spin t's personal AG put on a report that says nothing of the kind, but the question you keep bringing up is what about Hillary? Where is the evidence of her "crimes" beyond what the hannity's of the world say, aka in reality?


When is the last time you destroyed your old phones and computers? First she let's American heros die in Benghazi and then she mishandles and then destroys classified info and she is ugly to boot.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No collusion and no obstruction.
> Done and done.


Liar?  Or just ignorant?  Your  pick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then why did t go from "witch hunt"/ "conflicted" to "well done report"/ "honorable man" to "bullshit"? Does he see something you are shielding yourself from in your snowflake safe space?


The top law enforcement man in the world doesn't agree with you.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When is the last time you destroyed your old phones and computers? First she let's American heros die in Benghazi and then she mishandles and then destroys classified info and she is ugly to boot.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Liar?  Or just ignorant?  Your  pick.


So you aren't really a law enforcement guy then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When is the last time you destroyed your old phones and computers? First she let's American heros die in Benghazi and then she mishandles and then destroys classified info and she is ugly to boot.


Those are opinions you were furnished as a part of a divide and conquer campaign, aka there is no truth in your assertions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The top law enforcement man in the world doesn't agree with you.


"the world"? He won't even last long here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you aren't really a law enforcement guy then?


Again, as has been illuminated in here many times over, a guy that uses the "Sheriff Joe" moniker is inherently unable to comment or judge the veracity of anything involving "the law" or the "enforcement" thereof.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, as has been illuminated in here many times over, a guy that uses the "Sheriff Joe" moniker is inherently unable to comment or judge the veracity of anything involving "the law" or the "enforcement" thereof.



*What the heck are you soap boxing about now......*
*especially from the guy ( Rodent aka Rat Patrol aka Husky Du ) who *
*endorses a Criminal Political Party.*
*Sheeeeez Rat, check you six before yappin at the twelve.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Now~"I know nothing about wikileaks, wikileaks isn't my thing"
2016~ "I love wikileaks!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Liar?  Or just ignorant?  Your  pick.


You are know as a dumb liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "the world"? He won't even last long here.


World.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are opinions you were furnished as a part of a divide and conquer campaign, aka there is no truth in your assertions.


Soooo?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, as has been illuminated in here many times over, a guy that uses the "Sheriff Joe" moniker is inherently unable to comment or judge the veracity of anything involving "the law" or the "enforcement" thereof.


What did Sheriff Joe do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did Sheriff Joe do?


You have been given the answer to that question multiple times, your cognizance is not my affair.

I have detected the nutter pattern of asking about the mundane and obvious when they find they are at a disadvantage, which is quite often. You all seem to do it, do you learn that at nutter U?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Soooo?


Hard to discuss anything with you nutters who care nothing about facts and reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hard to discuss anything with you nutters who care nothing about facts and reason.


Just looking for an answer, that's all. I can't help if you don't know, phone a friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have been given the answer to that question multiple times, your cognizance is not my affair.
> 
> I have detected the nutter pattern of asking about the mundane and obvious when they find they are at a disadvantage, which is quite often. You all seem to do it, do you learn that at nutter U?


Sooo...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Why are all you douchebags on the left still saying there is collusion? You should be happy Mueller didn't find anything.
Anti-American commie bastards.
Move-on.org


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are all you douchebags on the left still saying there is collusion? You should be happy Mueller didn't find anything.
> Anti-American commie bastards.
> Move-on.org


Collusion is not in itself a crime.  Obstruction of justice (which may include lying to the FBI in response to their questions about possible crimes related to collusion, or taking any action to stop that investigation), however, is.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Donald Trump Plays Golf with Rush Limbaugh in Florida After Release of Mueller Report
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/19/donald-trump-plays-golf-rush-limbaugh-florida-release-mueller-report/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj-2ZvEpt3hAhULCawKHfsuDKMQlO8DMAF6BAgHEAk&usg=AOvVaw0qSKbuQpobvve4ZEvJtEsw&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now~"I know nothing about wikileaks, wikileaks isn't my thing"
> 2016~ "I love wikileaks!"


*Ya ain't got nuthin....*
*Clean up your own house first ....Dirt Bag.*
*All day every day you bitch and moan about Donald J. Trump...*
*He kicked yur Party's Ass...face up to it.*
*Fair and square you whiny old Dirt Bag....*
*Absolutely nuthin .....!*
*No Collusion..*
*No Obstruction...*
*No Pee Pee Tapes...*
*No Secret Meetings in the Eastern Block..*
*Nuthin ya whiny Pluck....*

*All you have is a Fat " White " Clam Chowder Queen who's *
*bitter as Hell she spent THREE TIMES as much and got her*
*ass whooped hard....*

*And you wanna beat the shit out of that old Dead Donkey...*

*Give it up ya ain't got nuthin....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

"The Mueller report is the gold standard"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Collusion is not in itself a crime.  Obstruction of justice (which may include lying to the FBI in response to their questions about possible crimes related to collusion, or taking any action to stop that investigation), however, is.


The obstruction part of the report has nothing to do with law.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The Mueller report is the gold standard"


*For Criminal Democratic Idiocy.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The obstruction part of the report has nothing to do with law.


*Espola chases Leprechauns in the weeee hours too....*
*What a Tool of a spool Spola is....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Espola chases Leprechauns in the weeee hours too....*
> *What a Tool of a spool Spola is....*


I don't think he knows how prosecutors work, especially this bunch of Clinton supporters and employees.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think he knows how prosecutors work, especially this bunch of Clinton supporters and employees.


So what did Mueller do wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *For Criminal Democratic Idiocy.....*


That was a Kelly Anne Conway quote you idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mark Levin: ‘The Second Half of the Mueller Report Was Written For Jerry Nadler, Nancy Pelosi, CNN and MSNBC’
> 
> Posted at 10:30 am on April 19, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Good ole Clapper Doodle.  Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> So what did Mueller do wrong?


He didnʻt tell us how many votes were colluded.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think he knows how prosecutors work, especially this bunch of Clinton supporters and employees.


"Fully exonerated, no collusion, no obstruction!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, as has been illuminated in here many times over, a guy that uses the "Sheriff Joe" moniker is inherently unable to comment or judge the veracity of anything involving "the law" or the "enforcement" thereof.


Patch up your dragnet yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He didnʻt tell us how many votes were colluded.


That's not even a thing you dumbass parrot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He didnʻt tell us how many votes were colluded.


That's not even a thing you dumbass parrot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He didnʻt tell us how many votes were colluded.


That's not even a thing you dumbass parrot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Fully exonerated, no collusion, no obstruction!"


Donʻt forget no votes colluded.  This whole thing wouldnʻt be happening if you fools hadnʻt nominated such a shitty candidate in Hilz.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's not even a thing you dumbass parrot.


Then why the mueller report?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

I love it when you clowns selectively forget why you lost in 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then why the mueller report?


14 more undisclosed, indictments pending, parsed out by the special counsel. Should be interesting . . . maybe some will be unveiled in January 2021.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> So what did Mueller do wrong?


It isn't his job to exonerate, it's his job to charge or not and he couldn't. He is just trying to make trouble for trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 14 more undisclosed, indictments pending, parsed out by the special counsel. Should be interesting . . . maybe some will be unveiled in January 2021.


Poison tree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love it when you clowns selectively forget why you lost in 2016.


We won't ever let that happen.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2019)

Trump can’t stop tweeting about the Report. Great stuff. He’s thoroughly found out as a liar and a charlatan whose own underlings ignores him because he’s a crook with no regard for the rule of law. I enjoy the instant destruction of any “legacy” or pretense that he’s just a “straight shooter,” whatever happens after this...


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It isn't his job to exonerate, it's his job to charge or not and he couldn't. He is just trying to make trouble for trump.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


So a prosecutor is supposed to prove innocence???
Guilty until proven innocent???
Brown Shirt.
Wise up you old dumb fuck.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So a prosecutor is supposed to prove innocence???
> Guilty until proven innocent???
> Brown Shirt.
> Wise up you old dumb fuck.


Ignoramus.  

Mueller was a "Special Counsel" charged by Congress and appointed by Acting AG Rosenstein --

-- to conduct the investigation confirmed by then-FBI Director James 8. Corney in testimony before the House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence on March 20, 2017, including: 
(i) any links and/or coordination bet ween the Russian government and individuals associated with the campaign of President Donald Trump; 
and (ii) any matters that arose or may arise directly from the investigation; 
and (iii) any other matters within the scope of 28 C.F.R. § 600.4(a).

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Appointment_of_Special_Counsel_to_Investigate_Russian_Interference_with_the_2016_Presidential_Election_and_Related_Matters.pdf​


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Even gangsters have morals --


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.
> 
> Mueller was a "Special Counsel" charged by Congress and appointed by Acting AG Rosenstein --
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.
> 
> Mueller was a "Special Counsel" charged by Congress and appointed by Acting AG Rosenstein --
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


He does it on purpose, nutters think stupid is the new cute.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He does it on purpose, nutters think stupid is the new cute.


He told us when he started here that his only purpose was to lie and insult.  Start from there when considering the value of his posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He told us when he started here that his only purpose was to lie and insult.  Start from there when considering the value of his posts.


Didn't you dummies watch the AG's press conference? 
No collusion and no obstruction.
The only way to get rid of trump in to vote him out and with these 20 clowns that are running it isn't looking very promising.
Maybe you can win enough seats in the Senate to get the two thirds you need to impeach.
Ha.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


“He’s just trying to make trouble for Trump.” 
Why would you ever think such a statement about Mueller’s revelations is cuckoo?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He told us when he started here that his only purpose was to lie and insult.  Start from there when considering the value of his posts.


Or lack thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

messy said:


> “He’s just trying to make trouble for Trump.”
> Why would you ever think such a statement about Mueller’s revelations is cuckoo?


So you believe mueller?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or lack thereof.


The ignore button is in your hand.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you believe mueller?


Who doesn’t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Who doesn’t?


So, you believe prosecutors?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you believe mueller?


"The Mueller report is the gold standard".

"Total and complete exoneration, no collusion, no obstruction, complete and total exoneration"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ignore button is in your hand.


But your form of stupid is so cute.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you believe prosecutors?


Everybody believes him. That’s why Trump is so freaked out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Everybody believes him. That’s why Trump is so freaked out.


You might be exaggerating just a bit.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2019)

messy said:


> View attachment 4501


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

messy said:


> View attachment 4501


As Mika would say, "Buttboy" is your pick to take down Trump? 
The Anti-American, open border, climate change hypocrite who has a propensity for dick and is a while shemale to boot is the best you got?
Thought you would have learned your lesson in 2008, 2012 and 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

NY Times: Say, this Steele dossier appears to be false (and maybe was a Russian disinformation effort)

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 8:31 pm on April 20, 2019

Well, it took them a while to get there but the NY Times has finally taken notice that the Steele dossier appears to contain a lot of false and unverifiable garbage:











The 35-page dossier, spiced up with tales of prostitutes and spies, sketched out a hair-raising story more than two years ago. Russian intelligence had used bribery and blackmail to try to turn Donald J. Trump into a source and ally, it said, and the Kremlin was running some Trump campaign aides practically as agents.

But the release on Thursday of the report by the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, underscored what had grown clearer for months — that while many Trump aides had welcomed contacts with the Russians, some of the most sensational claims in the dossier appeared to be false, and others were impossible to prove. Mr. Mueller’s report contained over a dozen passing references to the document’s claims but no overall assessment of why so much did not check out…

Interviews with people familiar with Mr. Steele’s work on the dossier and the F.B.I.’s scramble to vet its claims suggest that misgivings about its reliability arose not long after the document became public — and a preoccupation of Trump opponents — in early 2017. Mr. Steele has made clear to associates that he always considered the dossier to be raw intelligence — not established facts, but a starting point for further investigation.

Hold on a minute. If Steele considered the dossier raw intelligence and merely cause for further investigation, why was he talking to multiple news outlets about the dossier prior to the election? He gave quotes to Mother Jones about it in October of 2016. That doesn’t sound like someone who is handling raw intelligence. It sounds like someone helping to dump oppo prior to the election.







After pointing out that the dossier itself is now under scrutiny from AG Barr, the DOJ Inspector General and Republicans in Congress, the Times suggests two explanations for why the document appears to contain so much that isn’t so:

By January 2017, F.B.I. agents had tracked down and interviewed one of Mr. Steele’s main sources, a Russian speaker from a former Soviet republic who had spent time in the West, according to a Justice Department document and three people familiar with the events, who spoke on the condition of anonymity. After questioning him about where he’d gotten his information, they suspected he might have added his own interpretations to reports passed on by his sources, one of the people said. For the F.B.I., that made it harder to decide what to trust…

How the dossier ended up loaded with dubious or exaggerated details remains uncertain, but the document may be the result of a high-stakes game of telephone, in which rumors and hearsay were passed from source to source.

If the FBI knew this might be a bunch of hearsay by early 2017, why did they brief the president and thereby provide the news hook needed for CNN to publish the allegations (and Buzzfeed to publish the dossier)? Shouldn’t they have been downplaying this rather than elevating it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

George Mason University to angry students: Kavanaugh’s teaching a course for us whether you like it or not

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 6:41 pm on April 19, 2019

First Camille Paglia’s university stands up to students on her behalf, now this. Since when do universities resist the whims of the woke brigades?











If you find it gross that college students would support blackballing someone on the basis of a bare allegation, remember that that’s how students themselves are treated on campus under Title IX. Guilty until proven innocent is academia’s version of due process when it comes to sexual misconduct. If you can destroy a young adult’s future on someone’s say-so in the name of zero tolerance for rape, surely you can deny a Supreme Court justice his summer side hustle for the same reason.

And before you ask: Yes, of course Bill Clinton has spoken at GMU before. In 2008, at a campaign event for Hillary, in fact.

Here’s HuffPost reporting on a campus town hall held on Tuesday night by the university’s president and other officials to let students vent about their decision to hire Kavanaugh for a part-time teaching gig. Students won’t even have to interact with him on campus: His summer class will be taught in England during July and August, when the Court — and school — aren’t in session. Even so, 10,000 people have signed a petition cancel his gig. The crowd on Tuesday night was aghast that administrators seemingly didn’t share their disgust that GMU was about to employ someone _accused_ of something terrible:







Provost S. David Wu said it was the law school’s choice to hire Kavanaugh, and he saw “no reason for university administrators to override” their decision. Cabrera agreed, emphasizing the need to protect the law school’s ability to hire who it wants. Alison Price, senior associate dean of GMU’s Antonin Scalia School of Law, said she would ensure going forward that faculty would thoughtfully consider a hire’s “implications to all students.”

Students were somewhere between baffled and outraged that none of their school’s leaders saw a problem with giving Kavanaugh a job.

“In hiring Kavanaugh, to what extent did you consider the mental health of the survivors on campus and how that might affect them and their education?” asked one male student, as the room filled with the sound of students snapping their fingers in support…

HuffPost asked Cabrera after the event if he saw any possibility of revisiting the school’s contract with Kavanaugh if students continue to protest and say his association with the school feels inappropriate or makes them revisit their own sexual trauma.

“No,” he said. “It’s done.”

One student asked the six administrators on the panel who have kids to raise their hands if they’d feel comfortable having someone accused of sexual assault around them. Only two did. Which was clever because of course there *are* cases where you’d want to usher someone away from children even though they haven’t been convicted of a crime. No one wants Harvey Weinstein as a guest lecturer on gender studies. No one wants O.J. coaching the women’s swimming team.







Actually, O.J. has been convicted of a crime, hasn’t he? Well, you know which crime I mean. That other one.







What they could have said, though, (and probably wanted to say) was that it depends on how credible the accusation is. If the accuser can’t remember where the attack happened; can’t remember when; can’t remember who was at the party where it allegedly occurred; didn’t tell a soul for decades; made her accusation in the context of a politically turbo-charged confirmation fight; and was contradicted by character testimonials from dozens of women who know the accused, then _yes_, perhaps you’re okay with your kids around that person. Another way they could have answered is this: If Christine Ford had decided not to testify but Michael Avenatti had brought Julie Swetnick forward to make her claim about Kavanaugh and gang rape, would that have sufficed to drive him away? How bare does a bare allegation of sexual assault need to be to justify blackballing?







But the administrators couldn’t say that. To imply that they didn’t believe Ford would have invited disingenuous attacks that they don’t think accusers should ever be believed. Then their political problem would have been worse.

I understand why GMU chieftains want Kavanaugh there. This is the university that renamed its law school after Antonin Scalia, a decision that came with big money attached. How big? When they announced the name change, they also announced that they had received $30 million in gifts, of which $10 million came from the Charles Koch Foundation and the other $20 million came from an anonymous donor who had approached Scalia’s friend Leonard Leo about it. (Leo is now Trump’s right-hand man on judicial appointments, a key player in getting Kavanaugh on the Court.) A few months ago the school announced a new donation of $50 million(!) from the Rouse family, admirers of Scalia. To have pulled the rug out from under Kavanaugh now under left-wing pressure would have jeopardized GMU’s lucrative relationship with the conservative legal world. I think long-term they’re hoping not just to rake in the dough but to build a strong enough brand in the conservative imagination that they become a top pick for talented young right-leaning lawyers — basically the Federalist Society JV team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

*Pirro: Mueller Statement He Couldn't Exonerate Trump a Show of 'Political Whoremanship'*



_
JEFF POOR 21 Apr 2019 

Saturday during the “Opening Statement” segment of “Justice” on the Fox News Channel, host Jeanine Pirro criticized Department of Justice special counsel Robert Mueller for including the statement that his report did not exonerate President Donald Trump of obstructing justice. Instead, it stated that there wasn’t enough evidence to proceed charges.


Pirro said such a statement should not have been included and she called it a show of “political whoremanship” because she viewed as an effort to pave the way for Congress to proceed with investigations.

“They will seize upon the language that you cannot indict a sitting president, which is simply the law,” Pirro said. “Yet Mueller comes out and says he cannot exonerate the president of obstruction. There was not sufficient evidence to bring a charge. If there’s not sufficient evidence to bring a charge, that should have been the end of it.”

“But no,” she continued. “In a show of political whoremanship – that’s what I said, political whoremanship – Mueller left crumbs for Congress. He added he couldn’t exonerate Trump to give the Democrats something to work with. Now, we’re about to get 18 more months of this.”


Pirro went on to play a clip of Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA) vowing not to give up until President Donald Trump was impeached.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

APRIL 21, 2019
*ObamaCare robs Medicare*
By Chriss Street
A new Rand study found that with ObamaCare robbing Medicare of $716 billion, payments to primary care doctors plunged to just 3.5 percent of total program spending.

Despite funding of primary care doctors being “associated with higher quality, better outcomes, and lower costs,” the Rand Corporation was concerned that ObamaCare delivery system reforms “devoted to primary care have not been estimated nationally."

Congressional Budget Office estimated after ObamaCare passed in 2010 that over a 10-year period beginning in 2013, the law would take $716 billion from Medicare to subsidize ObamaCare exchange premiums and its broad expansion of Medicaid.

Pres. Obama falsely claimed that under the new law, “If you like your doctor, you can keep you doctor.” But primary care doctors filing Center for Medicare Services affidavits to “opt-out” of the program hit triple digits for the first time in 2010, with 130 leaving. The number spiked to over 1,600 in 2013; more than doubled to over 3,500 in 2015; and more than doubled again to 7,400 in 2016, according to data released by the CMS.

Rand Corporation’s analysis published in _JAMA Internal Medicine Journal_reviewed 16 million Medicare primary care office visits across the United States. Rand concluded:

“Depending on whether narrow or expansive definitions of primary care are used, primary care spending represents 2.12% to 4.88% of total medical and prescription spending by Parts A, B and D of the Medicare program.” 






Lead investigator Dr. Rachel O. Reid commented that although there has been no consensus about the optimal share of medical spending that should be devoted to primary care, the current spending percentage is substantially below prior estimates. 

The most clever “bait and switch aspect of ObamaCare was giving Medicare Primary care doctors a 10% percent annual “bonus” in the four years from 2011 to 2015. ObamaCare also raised Medicaid Primary care reimbursement rates to the same level as Medicare for 2013 and 2014 to encourage supposedly accepting ObamaCare patients.

*More in Home*

 the commercial insurance companies, such as WellPoint, that contracted with ObamaCare and Medicare Primary doctors for up to a 50 percent extra award for generating patient “nonvisits” by primary and specialty issues on the phone.

According to a report by the Massachusetts Medical Society’s ‘Recruiting Physicians Today,’ “physicians who have a lot of elderly Medicare patients may want to change their payer mix.” The report clearly suggested that by dumping or restricting new Medicare patient participation, Primary care doctors could dramatically expand compensation by contracting to accept ObamaCare “younger patients, who need fewer healthcare services than older patients.”

There are no good statistics regarding how many primary care doctors are dumping Medicare patients, but 21% of primary care doctors were no longer accepting new Medicare patients by 2015.

The CMS saw a sharp decrease in the number of providers opting out of Medicare in 2017, after several years where thousands indicated that they did not want to participate in the program.

The Trump administration has been moving aggressively to focus more Medicare reimbursement toward primary care. As a result, the number of doctor “opt-outs” slowed to 3,732 in 2017, according to the latest CMS data.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

The new hero for the t brigade: Larry Mitchell Hopkins


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Russia interfered with our election, t has trouble acknowledging that fact and isn't doing anything about it going forward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russia interfered with our election, t has trouble acknowledging that fact and isn't doing anything about it going forward.


Looks like he is leading from behind or is that not ok now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The new hero for the t brigade: Larry Mitchell Hopkins


Have they met you yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russia interfered with our election, t has trouble acknowledging that fact and isn't doing anything about it going forward.


Vote count please.  Maybe you should get on the kill the electoral college system train.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like he is leading from behind or is that not ok now?


You believe the stupidest stuff, is that because you are stupid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4506


Why do you exclude the smartest t Tiffany?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe the stupidest stuff, is that because you are stupid?


Lol!  How many votes was it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Pinkerton: 207 Martyrs in Sri Lanka Faced a Greater Threat than Climate Change
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2019/04/21/pinkerton-207-martyrs-sri-lanka-faced-greater-threat-climate-change/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj53M_L0-PhAhUJXKwKHbq5D5QQlO8DMAV6BAgJEBk&usg=AOvVaw3Vk4WuCyAGX0Wcwo_9rNhT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Trump Will Definitely, Definitely Be Re-Elected
JEFFREY FOLKS
Sorry, leftists.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/trump_will_definitely_definitely_be_reelected.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe the stupidest stuff, is that because you are stupid?


At least I didn't believe Hillary would the best person to run our.country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you exclude the smartest t Tiffany?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

What a difference an election makes.

Trump will end Iran sanctions waivers, seeking to drive oil exports to zero...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/04/21/no-more-waivers-united-states-will-try-force-iranian-oil-exports-zero/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Everyone is pissed at this guy, just like Comey after the Hillary exoneration.

MSNBC Reporter Sticks A Mic In Robert Mueller’s Face After Easter Services
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/21/msnbc-reporter-robert-mueller-easter-church&ved=2ahUKEwiXx4jC8-PhAhUQGnwKHWSDD58Q0PADMAJ6BAgDEA4&usg=AOvVaw2IB-z5f00yNiJ-3FWBkSE-&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russia interfered with our election, t has trouble acknowledging that fact and isn't doing anything about it going forward.


What did Obama do about it?


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2019)

espola said:


> So what did Mueller do wrong?


*Start with the " Premise " ya twisted Golf Ball Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russia interfered with our election, t has trouble acknowledging that fact and isn't doing anything about it going forward.


*What News do you watch.....Seriously.*
*I Hope it's not :*

*FOX............Starting to stink*
*MSNBC.......Stink REAL Bad*
*CNN............The Benchmark on Stink*
*NBC............Stink REAL Bad*
*ABC............Stink REAL Bad*

*Ah Hell..maybe this will screw you up even further, seeing as you have*
*no noticeable Bull Shit filter....*

*




*


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2019)

Replacing t's "I'm fucked" as the phrase of the day is Stephen Moore's "no women anything".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Replacing t's "I'm fucked" as the phrase of the day is Stephen Moore's "no women anything".


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Replacing t's "I'm fucked" as the phrase of the day is Stephen Moore's "no women anything".


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

If you are going to confront someone at church, do it right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you are going to confront someone at church, do it right.
> 
> View attachment 4512


You prefer a backpack bomb, a sawed off shot gun or a semi-automatic?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  How many votes was it?


Enough, just enough in three key states. I'm not sure why you keep asking, it reminds us of how hollow a victory it was and how hollow you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What did Obama do about it?


You mean besides the sanctions against Russia and Russian individuals that t gave back or wants to give back? . . . oh wait, I forgot, they don't tell you about those things do they, the truth that is? You certainly enjoy looking like an idiot. Roll over and tell nono.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

"One doesn't even have to be found guilty of a crime if this body decides what you have done is not consistent with the duties of the president . . . Impeachment isn't about punishment it's about cleansing the presidency."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

*The Guardian: Tiger Woods Rejected the Black Community, Rendering Masters Win Hollow*



_





The Associated Press
WARNER TODD HUSTON 22 Apr 2019 
*While writing in the Guardian, former NBA player Etan Thomas denigrated Tiger Woods’ great comeback Masters win as a hollow victory because Tiger is not a social justice warrior.*
The former Washington Wizards player took to the pages of the Guardian to exclaim that black people won’t celebrate Tiger’s amazing struggle back to the top of pro golf.


In his April 22 piece, Thomas slammed Woods for his “rejection of our community, like OJ Simpson before him,” and insisted that the rejection “comes with a price.”

“Black people can and do revel in the meaning of his extraordinary triumph, but we’re not cheering him,” the 2000 number one draft pick wrote.

Thomas did allow that Tiger’s achievement was stirring. “You may not have a pulse if you didn’t feel at least a little warm inside as Tiger passionately embraced his son behind the 18th green,” he wrote.


Indeed, the win was even sweeter because of racism, Thomas insisted.

“Couple that with the fact that it happened at the Masters on a course that was literally built on the grounds of a slave plantation,” Thomas opined, “one that no black golfer had ever even competed on until Lee Elder in 1975, at a club that didn’t even have a black member until 1990.”

Thomas went on to say that Tiger has overcome a lot of “racism” thrown at him by the mainstream media that “built Tiger up as a golf Superman only to tear him down almost gleefully as they discovered his kryptonite.”

But despite all that, Tiger’s win is hollow, as far as Thomas is concerned, “because there’s another aspect to the story lurking around the corner to meet me.”


That is because Tiger isn’t woke enough and he dared to golf with President Trump:

The fact that Tiger has stood unapologetically alongside Donald Trump is particularly troubling to me. Now let me say I have absolutely no problem with Woods voicing a political opinion that differs from mine. I’m not a person who wants to silence anyone who has an opinion or supports a position that I don’t agree with, and attempt to discredit them, demean them or personally attack them in any way shape or form. Just as I applaud LeBron James and Steph Curry and the entire Golden State Warriors under head coach Steve Kerr for taking the stance that they didn’t want to attend the White House after their NBA championship because their politics didn’t align with Trump’s, I also have to support somebody like Tom Brady’s choice to not want to attend when President Obama was in office because that’s his right, even if I don’t agree with it. If I don’t, I fall into the same category of a Laura Ingraham, who told LeBron and Kevin Durant to shut up and dribble simply because their opinion differs from hers.

Despite the lie to his proclamation, Thomas insisted that golfing with Trump means “you align yourself ” with Trump’s evil act of being “a white supremacist or a supporter of white supremacy and white nationalism.”

Despite the fact that there is no actual evidence of Trump ever supporting white nationalism or saying anything close to supporting such.

Thomas blathered on:


When you boast about being longtime friends with Trump, when you accept the Presidential Medal of Freedom that he is giving you at least in part because of your professed allegiance to him, you are in fact choosing a side. Trump has a well-documented history of looking to inject himself into the national discourse and praise the people, especially the black people, who publicly praise him. So Trump will publicly support Jim Brown and Kanye West and Steve Harvey and Ray Lewis and Tiger Woods because they have publicly kissed the ring. He will use them each as his Black Friend who agrees with him and supports him and loves him (a thing I still can’t believe Jim Brown actually said).

With Tiger “aligning” himself with Trump — even though Tiger has really done no such thing — Thomas feels that Tiger is excusing “the horrific ways in which black people were being treated in America.”

Thomas then had an answer for those who wonder why every last black athlete has to be a wild-eyed social justice warrior or risk being rejected by right-thinking blacks.

Thomas insisted that radical black activist Dr. Harry Edwards had the right answer to that question. Thomas quoted Edwards as saying:

Nobody asks Larry Bird to stand up for all poor white people in French Lick, Indiana. So why should I be obligated to move away from everything I have worked for and be asked to make this tremendous sacrifice and stand up for all black people in America. That’s a legitimate question. Now, what’s equally legitimate is, if you decide not to do that, there’s a price to be paid for it, and black people have every right to collect that cost.

It goes back to an old saying, what does a man gain who wins the world but loses his soul? Black folks know that, they feel that. And even though they cheered when OJ beat the rap on those two murders, they weren’t cheering for OJ

To Thomas, that means you can cheer Tiger, but since Tiger is not a screaming social justice warrior, his success does nothing for blacks.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What News do you watch.....Seriously.*
> *I Hope it's not :*
> 
> *FOX............Starting to stink*
> ...


You prefer to be misinformed, I guess that is your right, but don't try to convince me your bullshit has any merit. Never has never will, you nutters are a bunch of fucking lunatic idiots with a multitude of mental issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prefer to be misinformed, I guess that is your right, but don't try to convince me your bullshit has any merit. Never has never will, you nutters are a bunch of fucking lunatic idiots with a multitude of mental issues.


Keep talking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enough, just enough in three key states. I'm not sure why you keep asking, it reminds us of how hollow a victory it was and how hollow you are.


Lol!  That was pretty hollow...whiskers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prefer a backpack bomb, a sawed off shot gun or a semi-automatic?


How ‘bout this you silly Rat?!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "One doesn't even have to be found guilty of a crime if this body decides what you have done is not consistent with the duties of the president . . . Impeachment isn't about punishment it's about cleansing the presidency."


Nothing like a good ole cleansing by the people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean besides the sanctions against Russia and Russian individuals that t gave back or wants to give back? . . . oh wait, I forgot, they don't tell you about those things do they, the truth that is? You certainly enjoy looking like an idiot. Roll over and tell nono.


He did nothing...

The Obama administration had a clear idea of Russian election meddling through cyber attacks months in advance of the November 2016 Election Day. The administration’s efforts to stop Russian interference in the 2016 election amounted to warning the Russian government and did not include substantive actions.

The CIA received and presented Obama with reliable intelligence in August 2016 that the Russian government was orchestrating a cyber campaign to tarnish Hillary Clinton under direct orders from President Vladimir Putin, a recent Washington Post investigation reveals.

However, the first signs of cyber attacks in the 2016 presidential election surfaced about a year earlier, in September 2015. At that time, the FBI warned the Democratic National Committee (DNC) that DNC computers could be compromised by hackers of yet unknown origin.

https://truepundit.com/fact-check-did-obama-know-about-russian-meddling-and-do-nothing/


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He did nothing...
> 
> The Obama administration had a clear idea of Russian election meddling through cyber attacks months in advance of the November 2016 Election Day. The administration’s efforts to stop Russian interference in the 2016 election amounted to warning the Russian government and did not include substantive actions.
> 
> ...


Sucker.

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/true-pundit/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/true-pundit/


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

39% APR


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He did nothing...
> 
> The Obama administration had a clear idea of Russian election meddling through cyber attacks months in advance of the November 2016 Election Day. The administration’s efforts to stop Russian interference in the 2016 election amounted to warning the Russian government and did not include substantive actions.
> 
> ...


Suckass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

HAMMER: The Mueller Report Amounts To A Democratic Oppo Research Document
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46272/hammer-mueller-report-amounts-democratic-oppo-josh-hammer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Democrats Are Relying On Non-Citizens For House Seats, And The Trump Administration Wants To Change That. The Supreme Court Is Set To Referee
https://dailycaller.com/2019/04/22/supreme-court-2020-census/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

The administration that is rotting from within.

"No one defies my orders!" LOL!


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You prefer a backpack bomb, a sawed off shot gun or a semi-automatic?


*You know the answer to your own question....*
*Your Party is complicit to ALL of the attacks that happen*
*in way or another.....*
*Face it......you support a CRIMINAL OPERATION disguised *
*as a Political Party.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know the answer to your own question....*
> *Your Party is complicit to ALL of the attacks that happen*
> *in way or another.....*
> *Face it......you support a CRIMINAL OPERATION disguised *
> *as a Political Party.....*


Au contraire, like always. t projects as do you, everything he has accused others of are the things he does, like you do as well.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The administration that is rotting from within.
> 
> "No one defies my orders!" LOL!


*That was the previous administration you speak of......*

*The apple cart was wheeled out to the dumpster on*
*Jan 20, 2017*

*




*

*Democrat's insides............*


----------



## Friesland (Apr 23, 2019)

The man with the nice hair should plan a big party for Nov 2020!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Suckass.


Projecting again...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Netanyahu Loves Trump So Much He’s Going to Name a Town After Him
 
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/23/netanyahu-loves-trump-much-hes-going-name-town/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The man with the nice hair should plan a big party for Nov 2020!


2015 .... "Trump will never get elected"
2019 .... "Trump will never get re-elected"

The Democrats run another candidate like the last pathetic one, the big party will be for four more years of "the man with the nice hair".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

__
_
Steve Mnuchin Politely Tells House Democrats They Aren’t Getting Trump’s Tax Returns EVER

Posted at 7:30 pm on April 23, 2019 by streiff

 







Five p.m. today, the deadline set by House Ways and Means Committee, Massachusetts Democrat Richard Neal for the production of six years of the income tax returns filed by President Trump and all the business entities he runs, came and went. Instead of several hundred pages of confidential filings that could be leaked, Neal was left with a letter from Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin saying that he was giving himself until May 6 to make a decision. This follows a previous decision by Mnuchin to observe yet another House Democrat demand (see BREAKING. Treasury Refuses To Give President Trump’s Tax Returns To House Democrats). However, it is pretty clear what his decision is going to be:





But it was clear from a lengthy letter Mnuchin sent Neal shortly after the deadline that the administration was unlikely to accede to the request, which is expected to lead to a legal battle that will test the limits of congressional oversight. An appendix to the letter laying out a chronology of the Democrats’ efforts included a section titled “The Committee’s Construction of a Pretextual Purpose” for seeking the returns, indicating the administration would challenge the request on grounds that Neal has no legitimate legislative or policy purpose for seeking them.

“History demonstrates that private tax return information is susceptible to abuse for partisan purposes — regardless of which party is in power,” Mnuchin wrote. “Unless carefully restrained by law, this risk threatens the privacy of all taxpayers.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Supreme Court Was Very Skeptical of Democrat Lawfare Against the Census and We Should Be Happy
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/23/supreme-court-skeptical-democrat-lawfare-census-happy/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Heavily armed men escort migrants across US border, surveillance video shows
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/us/heavily-armed-men-escort-migrants-across-us-border-surveillance-video-shows.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjgj7XX1ufhAhUGWa0KHVPrDV0Q0PADMAF6BAgBEAk&usg=AOvVaw0VJoMj9sZFOEWbZU8E8YLG&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Hillary Says Trump 'Certainly' Should Have Been Indicted...Trump Jr Reminds Her of Her Indiscretions
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2019/04/23/hillary-says-trump-absolutely-should-have-been-indictedtrump-jr-reminds-her-of-her-indiscretions-n2545257?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj1mJ6Rw-jhAhUB1qwKHQQzAIYQlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw1gdtofxJjAjmT-Y7MOjCu9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Kushner: You know what did more harm than 2016’s Russian interference?
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/23/kushner-know-harm-2016s-russian-interference/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

CNN’s Stelter: Trump Skipping Correspondents’ Dinner Is ‘Attack Against The Media’
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46352/cnns-stelter-trump-skipping-correspondents-dinner-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Trump Orders All Staffers To Boycott The 'Boring' White House Correspondents Dinner. He Has Other Plans.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46336/trump-orders-all-staffers-boycott-boring-white-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Trump's Righteous Indignation over His Innocence
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
No collusion and no obstruction — only the righteous indignation of someone falsely accused and besmirched.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/trumps_righteous_indignation_over_his_innocence.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/should_natural_born_citizenship_be_a_requirement_for_all_federal_elected_offices.html
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/should_natural_born_citizenship_be_a_requirement_for_all_federal_elected_offices.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

_OPINION
Illegal Immigration Is A Powder Keg In LA
Will Alexander | April 24, 2019
 









My oldest daughter lives in Los Angeles, a short walk from MacArthur Park.  She’s not political.  Not that politics is bad, but the practicalities of surviving in a tough city requires her to be no-nonsense about what’s important to her success.


I’m convinced she knows nothing about Beto, Bernie, Biden, Booker or Buttigieg. But living at ground zero of one of the most sanctimonious of sanctuary cities, she knows more about the perils of illegal immigration than all of them combined.  Politics was dumped at her doorstep and, like many, she’s cracking under the weight.

Her message? “The situation in LA is unbearable.”

Far outside the political incubators of Nancy Pelosi, Kamala Harris, Eric Swalwell, Adam Schiff and Maxine Waters – all of them California lawmakers – my daughter bears the brunt of the raw political debris created by deeply devious politicians who excrete pious lies about how much they care about minorities.

In utter frustration, my daughter texted me a video that she filmed near her apartment.  I was shocked at what I saw: Cluster after cluster of illegals lined along public streets selling anything they could find, spread over raggedy blankets or anything else they could use to form a boundary for their slipshod sidewalk stores.

“They are above the law,” she wrote.  “How can you sell so much food on the street without a permit? Without the grading system?   I didn’t know you could have a business and not pay taxes. They're spreading, too.  It used to be just several blocks but if you turn the corner, they’re further down than ever before.  Both sides of the street. There are so many of them. This!  Is!  Their!   Country!!! Lol.”


My daughter’s video was strikingly similar to one shot by LA resident Shirley Husar, CEO of Urban Game Changer, near LA’s MacArthur Park last year.  The park, renamed after Gen. Douglas MacArthur in the 1940s, was where Jimmy Webb composed the song “MacArthur Park”that Richard Harris recorded in 1968.  

“MacArthur Park is melting in the dark,” Harris sang. Today, it’s “melting in the light” as it has become quasi-home to an influx of illegals who live and sleep there.  

Husar’s video showed a woman using a shopping cart wrapped in aluminum foil to cook food.  A man sold heaps of crawdads stuffed inside a baby carriage.  No ice.   No refrigeration.  Another man sold piles of chili peppers sprawled on the bare sidewalk under a rickety table.  Others sold bootleg CDs, phone chargers, hats and stuffed animals.

“I really believe that they skim from the stores that they work in, and then they bring them down here,” Husar said.  “This is a public sidewalk.  This happens every weekend.  I call this an underground economic operational system where they pay cash, they don’t pay taxes, they don’t pay for the space on the ground, they don’t pay sanitation [fees] or licensing.”

She asked eight policemen chatting across the street how they could stand by while laws were being broken.  


“The mayor says it’s legal,” one policeman said.  That mayor is Eric Garcetti, a visceral Trump-hater who vowed to keep defending his sanctuary policy after the president said that defying federal law would cost these cities federal funding.

“Slashing funds for first-responders, for our port and airport, for counterterrorism, crime-fighting and community-building serves no one,” Garcetti said.  “Not this city, not the federal government, not the American people.”

Yawn.

That kind of Trojan Horse rhetoric falls on deaf ears for the people who are stuck in the Twilight Zone of illegal immigration.  They have no political connections.  They have no voice.  They’re unsophisticated in the twisted political language that defies the realities on the ground. They are placated, marginalized and ignored, and they’re growing angrier as they realize that no one speaks for them.  

No one except Trump.

One black man wearing a MAGA cap and a red Trump-Pence T-Shirt told county leaders that he’s ready to take the law into his own hands.

“Make California Great Again!” he said in a County of Los Angeles Board of Supervisors meeting about SB 54, California’s sanctuary state bill.  “We gonna handle this!  If you guys don’t, I will!  And if Mr. Trump would have lost, I would have organized some brothers, and we [would] put all your asses under … citizens arrest (pointing to a group of pro-illegal immigrant protesters).”


At a different meeting about the bill, long-time activist Lupe Morenooffered deeply emotional comments about the murder victims of illegal immigrants.  

“Our beautiful children have been sacrificed at the altars of elected officials and non-profits; as we could see how many non-profits are making money off of our dead children ... We want you to stop this now!  Now!  I have it on good authority that our side wins because you have weeping mothers, not only in California, but throughout the United States.  Stop trying to blur the difference between legal and illegal.  There’s a big difference!  We’re Americans!”

Ted Hayes, an articulate Civil Rights homeless activist in Los Angeles has been speaking out for years against the perils of illegal immigration, especially on black people.  

“I don’t blame the people,” he said.  “I blame the politicians for failing to protect us.”

Unlike Hayes, I do blame illegals for knowingly breaking laws to pursue a better life at the expense of others.  Politicians hand them the keys to someone’s house against the owner’s will, and illegals gladly rush in to help themselves while police sit back and do nothing.  Politicians have fortified the plight of illegals with police power.  

Like my daughter, LA residents who once recoiled at the noise of today’s politics are finding themselves at city halls, watching political programs and chiming in on social media because, for them, this issue is dire and getting worse.  And growing numbers of these minorities are MAGA-hat-wearing Trumpsters.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Rush Limbaugh And Trump Discussed ‘Golden Showers’ Story During Recent Golf Outing [VIDEO]
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/23/rush-limbaugh-trump-golden-showers-dossier&ved=2ahUKEwjM44yy8ujhAhUGUa0KHbNfDzsQlO8DMAh6BAgJECU&usg=AOvVaw3bBC2MCK6kE2hs1lbs_B_Z


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/should_natural_born_citizenship_be_a_requirement_for_all_federal_elected_offices.html
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/should_natural_born_citizenship_be_a_requirement_for_all_federal_elected_offices.html



*YES !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

'EMPIRE' Stars Demand FOXDISNEY Bring Jussie Smollett Back -- Or Else...
https://deadline.com/2019/04/empire-cast-crew-letter-jussie-smolett-return-fox-disney-1202601208/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

It appears Michael Cohen admitted to more lies in a secret audio recording made by Tom Arnold
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/24/it-appears-michael-cohen-admitted-to-more-lies-in-a-secret-audio-recording-made-by-tom-arnold/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjfiJO-9OnhAhWeJzQIHVOYAukQke8DMAF6BAgKEAg&usg=AOvVaw2usJZNcW_PgscyC9Z99Exq&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It appears Michael Cohen admitted to more lies in a secret audio recording made by Tom Arnold
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/24/it-appears-michael-cohen-admitted-to-more-lies-in-a-secret-audio-recording-made-by-tom-arnold/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjfiJO-9OnhAhWeJzQIHVOYAukQke8DMAF6BAgKEAg&usg=AOvVaw2usJZNcW_PgscyC9Z99Exq&ampcf=1


Yeah, what kind of fool would have hired that guy as a lawyer?


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4518
> _OPINION
> Illegal Immigration Is A Powder Keg In LA
> Will Alexander | April 24, 2019
> ...



*MARK MY WORDS !!*

*MAYOR GARCETTI AND ALL OF THE POLITICIANS WHO SUPPORTED HIS DISGUSTING
PLACATING OF THE ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS ARE GOING TO DEEPLY REGRET THE *
*CRIMINAL STANCE THEY HAVE TAKEN. *
*DEMOCRATS NEED TO BE HUNTED DOWN LIKE ANIMALS FOR WHAT THEY'VE DONE*
*TO THIS COUNTRY !*
*AS I'VE STATED BEFORE, WE ARE WELL PAST THE FLASH POINT THE AUTHOR SPEAKS OF.*
*WHEN THIS ALL COMES TO A HEAD YOU WILL SEE THE POLITICIANS ARE THE ONES*
*WHO RUN AND HIDE FROM AMERICAN CITIZENS.*
*AS A COUNTRY WE WILL EMBRACE THE IMMIGRANTS WHO WERE LURED HERE BY
THE LIES OF FILTHY POLITICIANS, WE WILL EXPLAIN TO THEM THE NEED TO 
ASSIMILATE AND PAY TO RESIDE HERE. *
*THE POLITICIANS WILL THEN MAKE THE LICENSE PLATES FOR THE " NEW " AMERICAN
CITIZENS !*

*IT'S NOT IF.......IT'S WHEN !*

*AND THE POLITICIANS HAD BETTER HIDE !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, what kind of fool would have hired that guy as a lawyer?


*Not you.....you don't have enough money or brains to operate at that level.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Georgian Businessman Releases Texts With Cohen That Were Left Out Of Mueller Report
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/24/giorgi-rtskhiladze-texts-cohen-mueller&ved=2ahUKEwi0n9-qjerhAhVFKawKHRPfAlsQlO8DMAR6BAgPEBU&usg=AOvVaw0KTB_hjgXNMINd5-lGL1NV


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Georgian Businessman Releases Texts With Cohen That Were Left Out Of Mueller Report
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/04/24/giorgi-rtskhiladze-texts-cohen-mueller&ved=2ahUKEwi0n9-qjerhAhVFKawKHRPfAlsQlO8DMAR6BAgPEBU&usg=AOvVaw0KTB_hjgXNMINd5-lGL1NV



*Oh those poor ignorant Democrats.....*
*They made a house of tissue paper and*
*now the rain has brought it down....*
*Oh those poor ignorant Democrats.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not you.....you don't have enough money or brains to operate at that level.*


You do enjoy looking like a buffoon, as your fellow buffoons cheer you on, nice circle of jerks you all have going on there.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do enjoy looking like a buffoon, as your fellow buffoons cheer you on, nice circle of jerks you all have going on there.


*BOO !*

*Now go change your diaper along with that " Messy " Pony Pal of yours...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

DHS RELEASING 1,400 ILLEGALS INTO USA EVERY DAY...
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/24/dhs-releases-seven-thousand-illegal-aliens-into-u-s-in-five-days-released-every-day/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

I see that Gold Star families and military personnel are paying three to four times as much in taxes thanks to t and Co. I'm sure the ultra wealth appreciate the help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see that Gold Star families and military personnel are paying three to four times as much in taxes thanks to t and Co. I'm sure the ultra wealth appreciate the help.


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


A simplistic response from a simpleton, what else would one expect. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A simplistic response from a simpleton, what else would one expect. Can you elaborate?


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

APRIL 25, 2019
*Politics has taken the fun out of sports*
By Richard Jack Rail
Pro sports has gone political, meaning that pro sports has decided to hate on white people. It's odd, that. White people gave the world all the major sports, from the marathon to track and field to baseball to basketball to soccer to football to hockey to gymnastics to... You'd think those who have prospered — the athletes, the coaches, the rest — would be grateful.

In 2017, Greg Popovich, white head coach of the San Antonio Spurs, stepped up to disrespect umpteen million white guys who weren't born tall and athletic, as he was, by saying we should be _made to feel uncomfortable_. It's clear that Popovich has bought into the poor-me movement among black athletes, based on the assumption that all or most white people are racist.

Pop was assuming a whole lot that just isn't so. Especially we millions of white basketball and football enthusiasts are — or used to be — the biggest fans of black people on the planet. Blacks made sports vastly more entertaining with their amazing talents and skills and speed and quickness. In return, we who lacked those abilities made them (and their coaches) very, very rich.

Pop didn't make us uncomfortable; he made us mad. There was no need for him to inject politics into pro ball, yet, like so many liberals, he just had to preen and virtue-signal and abuse his privileged position by abusing the majority of his fan base.

People and players who behave like that are destroying sports. They have taken the fun out of rooting for a player or team, because who can cheer someone who hates him? We cheered by the tens of millions when Henry Aaron hit number 716 and when Dr. J introduced the slam dunk. We all wanted to be like Mike. We loved Venus and Serena. We loved Steph and his three-pointers. We cheered Kaepernick leading his team to a Super Bowl win — back before all this hate-the-white-man, hate-America business started.

There are white racists out there, but you'll find few among diehard sports fans. Players and everybody else should have figured that out by now. Sports does more to break down racial animus than perhaps any human endeavor but military service. You love the guys on your side and learn to respect the guys on the other side.

Odd that so many of the pros never noticed that. Some did: Larry Bird and the black guys he played with in French Lick — the cooks and waiters and busboys he's told us about — knew it. We amateurs sweating it out in pickup games at lunchtime have long known it.

Dwyane Wade knows it. I saw DWade in a TV game looking at a white fan who was berating him. Wade didn't say a word — just stood there as that idiot fan berated him for still playing at his age. Wade showed class. He was conscious of setting an example for younger players and anybody (like me) watching. You couldn't not love DWade as a man after seeing that.

But the spoiled ones in pro sport are turning off their fans.

If justice prevails, a day will come when nobody gets a huge contract to play a game. Athletes will still do well, but not like today. The guys playing when that day comes will feel rooked. What about the guys they watched growing up, the ones who signed shoe contracts coming out of college, who got fabulously rich for having fun doing what they most loved to do?

All that will be gone.

The reason will be that this generation of ingrates turned off the fan base by speaking of us as if we were unworthy of them. All they had to do was keep their mouths shut, but they were too cocky and self-important to do that. They did in their realm what arrogant elites always do: rubbed it in our faces that we're not as good as they.

That day may come, and we will finally have had enough.


----------



## messy (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 25, 2019
> *Politics has taken the fun out of sports*
> By Richard Jack Rail
> Pro sports has gone political, meaning that pro sports has decided to hate on white people. It's odd, that. White people gave the world all the major sports, from the marathon to track and field to baseball to basketball to soccer to football to hockey to gymnastics to... You'd think those who have prospered — the athletes, the coaches, the rest — would be grateful.
> ...


Pop is the man. One of the most beloved coaches ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Pop is the man. One of the most beloved coaches ever.


By SJWs, not by regular America loving fans.
Drop pop off in South Central and see if he makes it out in one piece.


----------



## messy (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By SJWs, not by regular America loving fans.
> Drop pop off in South Central and see if he makes it out in one piece.


Drop anybody off in "south central" (btw, I don't think that's a thing anymore) and they'll be fine. Probably find some good Mexican or bar-b-q while they're at it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Drop anybody off in "south central" (btw, I don't think that's a thing anymore) and they'll be fine. Probably find some good Mexican or bar-b-q while they're at it.


I wouldn't know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Judge indicted for refusing to allow undocumented immigrant to be detained
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/judge-indicted-boston-refusing-undocumented-immigrant-detained/story?id=62630943&ved=2ahUKEwjbmLLIuuzhAhVORqwKHd_aBg8Q0PADMAJ6BAgHEAw&usg=AOvVaw1AKyrez3uhv19U7N7yBGMS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Justice Department Indicts Judge Who Helped Immigrant Evade ICE In Her Courthouse

This is what the cunt looks like.
 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/04/ice-courthouse-judge-shelley-joseph-indicted.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjbmLLIuuzhAhVORqwKHd_aBg8Q0PADMAN6BAgHEBA&usg=AOvVaw1MqQYksAB_hsh5E38ScsXU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Time for another internment camp.
Where is FDR?


Border Businesses Owned by Palestinian Terrorist Raided in Texas
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/border/2019/04/25/border-businesses-owned-by-palestinian-terrorist-raided-in-texas/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiS3POwv-zhAhVL0KwKHZeDC1IQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw1a6tCasJj5InEdMGqzGfdH&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

This is pro America stuff, you people wouldnt understand.

On this Date in 1976: Rick Monday Saved the American Flag from Being Burned

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/04/25/on-this-date-1976-rick-monday-saved-american-flag-being-burned/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiS3POwv-zhAhVL0KwKHZeDC1IQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw3nyRCds_pW_vS2CpiTq05w&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Massachusetts Judge Discovers Letting Illegal Aliens Flee Her Courtroom Isn’t a Game
 
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/25/massachusetts-judge-discovers-letting-illegal-aliens-flee-courtroom-isnt-game/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Strzok-Page texts suggested using post-election briefing to gather information on Trump team
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/strzok-page-texts-suggested-using-post-election-briefing-information-trump-team


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2019)

Seems t paid 2 mil in ransom to get Otto Warmbier back when he was already well beyond help after being tortured at the direction of a man t has said he admires. t is a piece of shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4535


Oh no you didnʻt.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t paid 2 mil in ransom to get Otto Warmbier back when he was already well beyond help after being tortured at the direction of a man t has said he admires. t is a piece of shit.


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is pro America stuff, you people wouldnt understand.
> 
> On this Date in 1976: Rick Monday Saved the American Flag from Being Burned
> View attachment 4533
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/04/25/on-this-date-1976-rick-monday-saved-american-flag-being-burned/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiS3POwv-zhAhVL0KwKHZeDC1IQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw3nyRCds_pW_vS2CpiTq05w&ampcf=1


_
I remember that!!_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is pro America stuff, you people wouldnt understand.
> 
> On this Date in 1976: Rick Monday Saved the American Flag from Being Burned
> View attachment 4533
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/04/25/on-this-date-1976-rick-monday-saved-american-flag-being-burned/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiS3POwv-zhAhVL0KwKHZeDC1IQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw3nyRCds_pW_vS2CpiTq05w&ampcf=1


Golden Glove for Monday!  A cleat beating for the cowards


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> _I remember that!!_


Rick Monday was with the Padres broadcast team with the Colonel back in the mid 80s.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Golden Glove for Monday!  A cleat beating for the cowards


Why did i get the thumbs down?
Did I step in dogshit?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why did i get the thumbs down?
> Did I step in dogshit?


Lol!! Fat fingers.  E kala mai.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> _I remember that!!_


#metoo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #metoo


I like how you guys pat each other on the back for having the most rudimentary of memories.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

I know, I know, this never happens but it happened again.

Border town mayor and his wife arrested by Texas Rangers for organized illegal voting scheme
https://www.theblaze.com/news/democrat-texas-mayor-arrested


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

'Whoa'! Rod Rosenstein's new info about Russia & the 2016 election makes Obama & Comey look even worse
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/04/25/whoa-rod-rosensteins-new-info-about-russia-the-2016-election-makes-obama-comey-look-even-worse/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Five-Time Deported Illegal Alien Charged with Kicking Baby to Death
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/25/five-time-deported-illegal-alien-charged-with-kicking-baby-to-death/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiL2tnq0e3hAhURI6wKHWVUBRsQlO8DMAV6BAgIEBk&usg=AOvVaw28KODuhqohOYzck8WsRSCr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Has the NBA finally turned off voters?
APRIL 26, 2019
Not too many fans who want to get lectured about politics when they drop $100 to go to a game.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/has_the_nba_finally_turned_off_voters.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

DAM,
She is fully hot.

Happy Birthday Mrs Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Say what?

LIVE
US economy smashes forecasts with 3.2% growth in last quarter - business live
5 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.theguardian.com/business/live/2019/apr/26/us-gdp-growth-donald-trump-slowdown-daimler-rbs-business-live&ved=2ahUKEwjKuq_f5e3hAhVLs6wKHT8rDXUQ0PADMAB6BAgEEAY&usg=AOvVaw3DiFFNeOk93_1Vh0G_0t8m&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

What you talking about Willis?

US economy grows by 3.2% in the first quarter, tops expectations
18 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/04/26/gdp-q1-2019-first-read.html&ved=2ahUKEwjKuq_f5e3hAhVLs6wKHT8rDXUQ0PADMAF6BAgEEAs&usg=AOvVaw3NV6pNXKPTpA7r81TEofLI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

You people are really fucked if this economy keeps rolling on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

*Some liberal 49ers fans are not taking the Nick Bosa selection well*
Eric Ting, SFGATE | on April 25, 2019







Photo: Twitter
IMAGE 1 OF 20
Some left-leaning 49ers fans were not happy after the team drafted Nick Bosa.


The San Francisco 49ers drafted Ohio State pass rusher Nick Bosa with the second overall pick of the 2019 NFL Draft, but a number of left-leaning 49ers fans were not happy.

In the months leading up to the draft, Bosa deleted a number of tweets in which he called Colin Kaepernick a "clown," Beyonce's music "complete trash," and Black Panther the "worst Marvel movie."

Bosa is a supporter of President Donald Trump, and once said in an interview he is a "big fan" of then-candidate Trump.

"Yes, big fan," Bosa said at the time. "He brings a charisma that no other candidate has [had] in my lifetime."


Resist Programming @RzstProgramming
· Mar 4, 2019

Replying to @RzstProgramming
VIDEO: Nick Bosa playing with a Trump doll right after declaring himself as a big Trump fan.

https://twitter.com/RzstProgramming/status/1102693020774871046

Resist Programming @RzstProgramming

I am a “big fan” of Donald Trump. - Nick Bosa pic.twitter.com/Ucc9RGBcNR


4
3:40 PM - Mar 4, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy



See Resist Programming 's other Tweets





Resist Programming @RzstProgramming
Replying to @RzstProgramming

Nick Bosa liked...

“Liberals really suck.”

“Don’t let college liberals wussify you. It’s their goal. All of them.”


3
11:42 AM - Mar 5, 2019

See Resist Programming 's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy




Resist Programming @RzstProgramming
Replying to @RzstProgramming

Hillary Clinton has also been the focus of Nick Bosa’s twitter activity.

Nick Bosa liked:

“This country is f-cked If crooked hillary wins!”

“If you want a liar for pres then vote her”

“You’re the worst @HillaryClinton”


2
11:58 AM - Mar 5, 2019

See Resist Programming 's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy







In now deleted tweets, Nick Bosa himself tweeted out his own Trump praise.

“Love this man”

“” next to cardboard cut out of Donald Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Watch Live: Donald Trump Delivers Remarks at the NRA Convention

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/26/watch-live-donald-trump-delivers-remarks-at-the-nra-convention/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwib396cj-7hAhWGtp4KHXghCwIQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw0swcHs5T4JSrav7QR-yXw7&ampcf=1


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4536
> DAM,
> She is fully hot.
> 
> Happy Birthday Mrs Trump.


It’s been said Eastern European whores clean up well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s been said Eastern European whores clean up well.


Whatever gets you through the day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s been said Eastern European whores clean up well.


Seems like a nice lady to me, but what do I know.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seems like a nice lady to me, but what do I know.
> View attachment 4537


Sure, she cleans up well.  But as a former prostitute, how clean can she clean up, know what I mean?


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know, I know, this never happens but it happened again.
> 
> Border town mayor and his wife arrested by Texas Rangers for organized illegal voting scheme
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/democrat-texas-mayor-arrested



*Speaking of " MAYOR'S "......Where o Where is the Democratic Mayor of Baltimore..?

Her " Houses and Offices " were raided by the IRS & FBI....


How's THIS for an excuse ( Yesterday ) Below !!!!

( Yesterday's Headline )
 Baltimore mayor not lucid enough to decide whether to resign 
*
By Tamar Lapin 
April 25, 2019 5:02 pm
*

( Today's Headline )*
* Raids signal ‘something bigger’ in Baltimore mayor probe: expert *
By Jackie Salo

April 26, 2019 | 9:29am |Updated ...

The *raid by federal agents on the home of embattled Baltimore Mayor* *Catherine* *Pugh* could signal she’s facing “something bigger” than the scandal over her shady dealings with a kids book series she authored, a lawyer who defended another Charm City pol said.

The Democrat was already under investigation by the state prosecutor’s office for securing a lucrative book sales deal with the University of Maryland Medical System. The no-contract arrangement for the “Healthy Holly” series netted Pugh more than $500,000 while she sat on the institution’s board, officials said.

The FBI and IRS *descended on seven locations associated with Pugh* on Thursday morning, including her home, where they hauled out boxes of the books and documents, *the Baltimore Sun reported*.

“The books might just be a shiny object. My guess is there’s something bigger,” said Arnold W. Weiner, a lawyer who defended a previous mayor, Sheila Dixon, against misconduct charges in office, the outlet reported.

The raid was the first indication that Pugh was being probed by the feds. Experts said the agencies are likely looking for potential tax violations, such as whether she reported her income from the book series.

“When money is involved, there is potential for tax crimes. And they’re easier to prove,” David Jaros, a University of Baltimore Law School professor, told the Baltimore Sun.

Pugh, 69, has been on an *indefinite leave of absence from office * — citing her health — since the state probe was launched earlier this month.

As the raids got underway, Gov. Larry Hogan called for the mayor to resign.

“Mayor Pugh has lost the public trust,” the Republican governor tweeted. “She is clearly not fit to lead. For the good of the city, Mayor Pugh must resign.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4539
> Sure, she cleans up well.  But as a former prostitute, how clean can she clean up, know what I mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Is this more to your liking?


A pig walking a dog, if I hadn't seen it with my own 2 eyes I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Maybe this 1st lady is more your style.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s been said Eastern European whores clean up well.


Im not gonna mention any names because well, I respect the former President.( being that he was President)
but there are pictures of someone's mom out there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4539
> Sure, she cleans up well.  But as a former prostitute, how clean can she clean up, know what I mean?


6 noʻs?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4539
> Sure, she cleans up well.  But as a former prostitute, how clean can she clean up, know what I mean?


Whore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4540


Play acting, like she had a heart, whore.


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whore.


And still getting paid well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4539
> Sure, she cleans up well.  But as a former prostitute, how clean can she clean up, know what I mean?


Looks like fine art compared to the dirty basement pics another unnamed President's mom has out there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

espola said:


> And still getting paid well.


Another unnamed President's mom took dirty pictures for free. (allegedly)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Another unnamed President's mom took dirty pictures for free. (allegedly)


You believe anything. Was it years of right wing propaganda or have you always been gullible?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

She is even rooting for you sore losers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe anything. Was it years of right wing propaganda or have you always been gullible?


How many votes was it?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whore.


You ought to write a rap song like the rest of the misogynist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Play acting, like she had a heart, whore.


there you go!  Youʻre on a roll.  Maybe espola can do some beat box for you without spitting out his dentures.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2019)

espola said:


> And still getting paid well.


Father and son rap writers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Rosenstein: The “previous Administration” didn’t tell us the whole truth, and don’t get me started on Comey

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 8:41 am on April 26, 2019

Rod Rosenstein won’t stick around much longer at the Department of Justice, but the deputy Attorney General will make his departure memorable. At a dinner hosted by the Armenian Bar Association, Rosenstein took aim at critics, the media, and especially Russia, whose aims at destabilizing the US remain vastly underappreciated, he warned. However, when describing his last two years at the center of the Russiagate maelstrom, Rosenstein took veiled shots at the Obama administration, James Comey, and Congress for their roles in stoking those fires:








At my confirmation hearing in March 2017, a Republican Senator asked me to make a commitment. He said: “You’re going to be in charge of this [Russia] investigation. I want you to look me in the eye and tell me that you’ll do it right, that you’ll take it to its conclusion and you’ll report [your results] to the American people.”

I did pledge to do it right and take it to the appropriate conclusion. I did not promise to report all results to the public, because grand jury investigations are _ex parte_proceedings. It is not our job to render conclusive factual findings. We just decide whether it is appropriate to file criminal charges.

Some critical decisions about the Russia investigation were made before I got there. The previous Administration chose not to publicize the full story about Russian computer hackers and social media trolls, and how they relate to a broader strategy to undermine America. The FBI disclosed classified evidence about the investigation to ranking legislators and their staffers. Someone selectively leaked details to the news media. The FBI Director announced at a congressional hearing that there was a counterintelligence investigation that might result in criminal charges. Then the former FBI Director alleged that the President pressured him to close the investigation, and the President denied that the conversation occurred.

So that happened.

There is no mistaking Rosenstein’s meaning, even if he didn’t attach names to those allegations. Until now, many just assumed that Rosenstein would have a lot to say about Donald Trump once he left the Department of Justice. That impression has some reasonable basis; Trump occasionally took public potshots at Rosenstein, and at one point seemed on the verge of firing him. Rosenstein only mentioned Trump once by name in the whole speech, however, and that was a positive reference to a Trump quote about the rule of law. One gets the impression from this passage that he will have much more to say about the actions and inactions that took place before Trump ever got to the White House.

ADVERTISEMENT





Rosenstein offered this metaphor as a hint:







There is a story about firefighters who found a man on a burning bed. When they asked how the fire started, he replied, “I don’t know. It was on fire when I lay down on it.” I know the feeling.

The outgoing DAG had a few words for the media too, especially those he termed “mercenary critics”:

Then there are the mercenary critics, who get paid to express passionate opinions about any topic, often with little or no information. They do not just express disagreement. They launch ad hominem attacks unrestricted by truth or morality. They make threats, spread fake stories, and even attack your relatives. I saw one of the professional provocateurs at a holiday party. He said, “I’m sorry that I’m making your life miserable.” And I said, “You do your job, and I’ll do mine.” …

In our Department, we disregard the mercenary critics and focus on the things that matter. As Goethe said, “Things that matter most must never be at the mercy of things that matter least.” A republic that endures is not governed by the news cycle. Some of the nonsense that passes for breaking news today would not be worth the paper was printed on, if anybody bothered to print it. It quickly fades away. The principles are what abide.

On a more philosophical note, Rosenstein warned about the dangers of news-cycle governance. He related remarks from a retiring Congressman about why he decided not to run for another term:






Last year, a congressman explained why he decided not to run for reelection. He said, “I like … job where facts matter. I like jobs where fairness matters. I like jobs where, frankly, … the process matters.”

He was describing an American courtroom. “I like the art of persuasion,” he said. “I like finding 12 people who have not already made up their minds and … may [let] the facts prevail. That’s not where we are in politics.”

That congressman spoke the truth. It may never be where we are in politics. But it must always be where we are in law.

That was almost certainly Trey Gowdy speaking, although Rosenstein doesn’t mention the name. It sounds like a mission statement for Rosenstein’s post-DoJ life. He may never achieve the same level of public notice as he currently enjoys in his position, but it seems doubtful that Rosenstein ever plans to fully retire and refrain from commentary. If this valediction is any hint of what might come in the future, then a whole new set of people should be concerned about what he’ll say once freed of the constraints of his current office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Lawmaker's Harrowing Testimony: I Saw Born-Alive Babies Drowned In Saline After Botched Abortions
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46456/lawmakers-harrowing-testimony-i-saw-born-alive-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Father and son rap writers.


They complete each other.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe anything. Was it years of right wing propaganda or have you always been gullible?


I've got a dossier I'd like to sell you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is even rooting for you sore losers.
> 
> View attachment 4543


Yeah, great English.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> 2015 .... "Trump will never get elected"
> 2019 .... "Trump will never get re-elected"
> 
> The Democrats run another candidate like the last pathetic one, the big party will be for four more years of "the man with the nice hair".


I meant the other man with the nice hair. The local one.

Of all the blatantly stupid things Trump does, screwing farmers is the most perplexing. I was chatting with some family in SE Wisconsin and dairy farmers are pissed, apparently. The tariffs are really hitting farms. Do you think it's cause Trump's buddies all have pieces of agri-biz and want to buy up a bunch of distressed family farms?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, great English.


I think she speaks 5 or 6 languages.
She's a good Mom.
She is smoking hot.
So she got that going for her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I meant the other man with the nice hair. The local one.
> 
> Of all the blatantly stupid things Trump does, screwing farmers is the most perplexing. I was chatting with some family in SE Wisconsin and dairy farmers are pissed, apparently. The tariffs are really hitting farms. Do you think it's cause Trump's buddies all have pieces of agri-biz and want to buy up a bunch of distressed family farms?


Yeah that's it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Rosenstein Rips Obama Admin for Hiding ‘Full Story’ of Russia Meddling…
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/26/rod-rosenstein-rips-obama-administration-for-hiding-full-story-of-russia-meddling/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like LaPierre and North are fighting over who has been stealing the most from the NRA.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Perfectly healthy father daughter relationship.





Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4546





Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4547


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like LaPierre and North are fighting over who has been stealing the most from the NRA.


North’s been stealing too?  Who knew!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> North’s been stealing too?  Who knew!


I didn't even hear about the trial, when was it?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't even hear about the trial, when was it?


Under which president you living?  Lock him up!  We don’t need no stinking trial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

ABC/WaPo Poll: Impeachment Support Sinks to New Low

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/26/abc-wapo-poll-impeachment-support-sinks-to-new-low/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiDj4P4lu_hAhVFSK0KHSX4AmkQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw0AckqUjHKh8M_uY-IBdGr8


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4546


Look, a plastic human.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look, a plastic human.


Those aren’t plastic. They’re saline!

Actually.  They’re just big chemical balls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Those aren’t plastic. They’re saline!
> 
> Actually.  They’re just big chemical balls.


I wasn't referring to her physical make up, I was commenting on her personality or lack thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

*CNN’s Tapper: Trump Didn’t Say ‘White Supremacists Are Very Fine People’*
April 27th, 2019
_





Sam Nunberg Jake Tapper CNN screenshot


CNN’s Jake Tapper acknowledged Friday that President Donald Trump was not, in fact, referring to the neo-Nazis who demonstrated 2017 in Charlottesville, Virginia, when he said, “There were good people on both sides.”

The comments have resurfaced after former Vice President Joe Biden used the president’s comments in a video announcing his presidential campaign the day before. *(RELATED: Joe Biden Launches 2020 Presidential Campaign)*





Tapper brought up Trump’s comments earlier in the day during his show and addressed them with his panel, which consisted of Seung Min Kim, Tara Setmayer, Paul Begala and Jeff Zeleny.

*WATCH:*






“Now elsewhere in those remarks the president did condemn neo-Nazis and white supremacists. So he’s not saying that the neo-Nazis and white supremacists are very fine people,” Tapper stated. “But he is saying people protesting alongside those neo-Nazis and white supremacists are very fine people. Who are they?”

“I mean, remember the context of how those rallies were organized. It was the ‘Unite the Right’ rally. It was organized by a well-known white nationalist,” Kim responded.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Both China's Xi and Trump signal trade deal agreement is near
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/both_chinas_xi_and_trump_both_signal_trade_deal_agreement_is_near.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Trump on Trump

“Well, I think that I just feel like a young man. I’m so young. I can’t believe it. I’m the youngest person. I am a young, vibrant man. I look at Joe, I don’t know about him. I don’t know. I would never say anyone’s too old but I know they’re all making me look very young, both in terms of age and I think in terms of energy. I think you people know that better than anybody.”


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look, a plastic human.


*Look a jealous, envious poster who lusts after “ Money and Women “ on the “ other “ side......

You display insecurities on a rather large scale......!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump on Trump
> 
> “Well, I think that I just feel like a young man. I’m so young. I can’t believe it. I’m the youngest person. I am a young, vibrant man. I look at Joe, I don’t know about him. I don’t know. I would never say anyone’s too old but I know they’re all making me look very young, both in terms of age and I think in terms of energy. I think you people know that better than anybody.”


I saw that!  Too freakin’ funny.  Joe looks and sounds like he is old.  He was a mess on the View.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I saw that!  Too freakin’ funny.  Joe looks and sounds like he is old.  He was a mess on the View.


Hard to start out with a non apology apology.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 27, 2019)

Nothing says you’re in a happy and loving marriage than your husband’s office issuing an official announcement along with a photo of you sitting alone on a couch with three dozen photographers crowded behind you. Happy Birthday Honey!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Under which president you living?  Lock him up!  We don’t need no stinking trial.


Maxine Waters...is that you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4554 Nothing says you’re in a happy and loving marriage than your husband’s office issuing an official announcement along with a photo of you sitting alone on a couch with three dozen photographers crowded behind you. Happy Birthday Honey!


7 nos


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4554 Nothing says you’re in a happy and loving marriage than your husband’s office issuing an official announcement along with a photo of you sitting alone on a couch with three dozen photographers crowded behind you. Happy Birthday Honey!


I don't think she minds.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think she minds.


Couldn’t agree with you more. A well paid whore knows how to perform.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Couldn’t agree with you more. A well paid whore knows how to perform.


Did she decline your food stamps?


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CNN’s Tapper: Trump Didn’t Say ‘White Supremacists Are Very Fine People’*
> April 27th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...



*Lest anyone forget, the whole Charlottesvilles " Racist " fiasco was initiated and implemented
by a former Democratic Hillary Clinton 2016 Election staffer......
Endorsed by a Democrat Mayor of Charlottesville...
Endorsed by a Democrat Vice Mayor of Charlottesville...
Endorsed by a Democrat Governor Terry McAuliffe who was/is deeply tied to HRC...
Protestors from both sides ( ALL were Democrat operatives ) were bused in with funding
from the DNC and it's affiliates....

Not to mention the quote by POTUS was manipulated and left out key statements....

The whole agenda was to create a stain on the Presidents administration.....
That didn't work out so well now did it !*


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like LaPierre and North are fighting over who has been stealing the most from the NRA.


Two slimeballs arguing over which is the slimier --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/27/politics/oliver-north-nra/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

Another loyal t-servative takes a rifle to a Synagogue in an attempt to be recognized by the extreme leader.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another loyal t-servative takes a rifle to a Synagogue in an attempt to be recognized by the extreme leader.


A "fine person", no doubt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Couldn’t agree with you more. A well paid whore knows how to perform.


Yes,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another loyal t-servative takes a rifle to a Synagogue in an attempt to be recognized by the extreme leader.


Anti Trump shooter because Trump supports.the Jewish people.
Another lie front the left.

Anti-Semitic open letter posted online under name of Chabad synagogue shooting suspect - NBC News
NBC News › news › us-news › anti-semit...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/anti-semitic-open-letter-posted-online-under-name-chabad-synagogue-n999211&ved=2ahUKEwis7M7Nv_HhAhUSRK0KHetlDicQFjAEegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw0458M7CD4eEisnqx3FOCyv


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

espola said:


> A "fine person", no doubt.


Why don't you go die already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti Trump shooter because Trump supports.the Jewish people.
> Another lie front the left.
> 
> Anti-Semitic open letter posted online under name of Chabad synagogue shooting suspect - NBC News
> ...


You can't and won't even try to understand, they don't tell you about these things. When you throw water on hot grease . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't and won't even try to understand, they don't tell you about these things. When you throw water on hot grease . . .


I have only one question for you,
is this true?

*No, Putting Garlic in Your Vagina Will Not Cure a Yeast Infection*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have only one question for you,
> is this true?
> 
> *No, Putting Garlic in Your Vagina Will Not Cure a Yeast Infection*


Cry all you want about fouls, the person you have become loyal to over all else is in it for himself. He fans the flames of hate for personal gain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cry all you want about fouls, the person you have become loyal to over all else is in it for himself. He fans the flames of hate for personal gain.


Yeah, a multi billionaire is doing all of this for money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

How the FBI Hid Behind Robert Mueller to Avoid Their Corruption on the Steele Dossier
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/27/fbi-hid-behind-robert-mueller-avoid-questions-steele-dossier/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

An Infant is Murdered by a Man Deported 5 Times – the Latest Casualty as Our Leaders Continue to Fail Us
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/27/infant-murdered-man-deported-5-times-latest-casualty-leaders-continue-fail-us/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Watch: Donald Trump Hosts Political Rally in Green Bay, Wisconsin

How bad of a candidate did you people have to nominate for this buffoon to become the most powerful man in the world?
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/27/watch-donald-trump-hosts-political-rally-in-green-bay-wisconsin/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjzsMP8x_HhAhUORKwKHRl7CFkQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw0VEg_DM3gLU7mwXSMbKvS-&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2019)

espola said:


> A "fine person", no doubt.


More than you want to know about this fine person --

https://heavy.com/news/2019/04/john-earnest/


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Two slimeballs arguing over which is the slimier --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/27/politics/oliver-north-nra/index.html


*Yeah ....*

*Rodent vs Spola*

*Results @ midnight*


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2019)

espola said:


> More than you want to know about this fine person --
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2019/04/john-earnest/



*Speak for yourself Golf Ball Thief.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Speak for yourself Golf Ball Thief.....*


If I wasn't aware of what a scumbag you are I would think you were a pretty funny caricature of an idiot t-serivative. Instead you are just a sad example of a self important blowhard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

*Will Trump 'Put You In Prison?'*



_





JOSHUA CAPLAN 28 Apr 2019 




*Olivier Knox, president of the White House Correspondents’ Association, decried President Donald Trump’s criticism of the establishment media in his remarks at the annual event and recalled an episode in which his worried son asked if the president will imprison him.*
Knox said Saturday evening of President Trump.:



I don’t want to dwell on the president. This is not his dinner. It’s ours, and it should stay ours. But I do want to say this. In nearly 23 years as a reporter, I’ve been physically assaulted by Republicans and Democrats, spat on, shoved, had crap thrown at me. I’ve been told by senior administration officials of both major parties that I will never work in Washington again.

And yet, I still separate my career into the period before February 2017 and what came after. That’s because February 2017 is when the President of the United States called us the ‘enemies of the people.’ A few days later I was driving my then-11-year-old son somewhere, probably soccer practice, when he burst into tears and asked me, ‘Is Donald Trump going to put you in prison?’ At the end of a family trip to Mexico he mused if the president tried to keep me out of the country, at ‘least Uncle Josh is a good lawyer and will get you home.’

He then said the terms “fake news” and “enemy of the people” are not “pet names, punch lines, or presidential,” before adding, “We should reject politically expedient assaults on men and women whose hard work helps make it possible to hold the power to account.”


The remarks came at the organization’s annual Washington dinner on Saturday night. President Trump and members of his staff, including Press Secretary Sarah Sanders, skipped the dinner to attend a Greenbay, Wisconsin rally. Sanders was the target of several attacks during last year’s speech by comedian Michelle Wolf.

Instead of a comic, historian and author Ron Chernow was the main speaker at the dinner.

Knox also read aloud a letter from Austin Tice’s family urging dinner guests to advocate for his release. Tice is a freelance journalist who was kidnapped while reporting in Syria in 2012.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

*Japanese Car Plants Coming to U.S.*



_





AP Photo/Andrew Harnik
MICHELLE MOONS 28 Apr 2019 
*President Donald Trump revealed at a Saturday night rally in Wisconsin that Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe told him earlier that Japanese auto manufacturers are investing $40 billion in U.S. manufacturing facilities.*

“Prime Minister [Shinzo] Abe, we’re negotiating trade deals because every country has been ripping us off for years, and I really like the prime minister, he’s a friend of mine, but I said, ‘Mr. prime minister, we gotta do something’,” the president told the crowd of thousands. “For so many decades we’ve been losing tens of billions of dollars to China, and Japan, and Indiana, and name any country and we lost, but we’re not losing anymore.”


Abe has been meeting with President Trump this Friday and Saturday.

Trump recounted the conversation with Abe, “I said listen, we gotta do something. $68 billion in trade losses over the last four or five years, a year. So we’re renegotiating and I think he’ll be fair. I think he’ll be fair.” 

“By the way, he started by saying he’s putting $40 billion into the United States for new car factories,” President Trump said, summarizing Abe’s commitment. “Toyota is coming in with $14 billion dollars. Many, many companies are coming in. And they’re coming in, frankly, to Michigan. They’re coming back, they want to be back, to Ohio, to Pennsylvania, to North Carolina, South Carolina, Florida, and what’s the name of this special place – it’s called Wisconsin.” 


“So they’ll be investing shortly and it’s started already, $40 billion with a b, $40 billion dollars, and it’ll be a lot more than that,” Trump said. He added, “The poverty rate for Wisconsin families has reached the lowest rate in 22 years. The unemployment rate for Wisconsin workers has reached historic lows, has never been this low before, ever, ever, ever. Think of that.”







“We’re now the number one economy in the world and it’s not even close.”

The crowd began chanting, “USA, USA, USA.”

The president then asked the crowd if there is any place more fun on a Saturday night than a Trump rally.


Trump later revisited the issue of trade, reiterating previous comments that America has rebuilt China. 

“Prime Minister Abe said to me today, ‘Nobody’s ever talked to me this way’ from our country, it’s true. No, he said it friendly,” said Trump, repeating that Abe is a friend of his.

The president commented that in all fairness, the bad trade deals go back further than Barack Obama’s presidency. He said America is the piggy bank that everyone else is robbing from and taking advantage of.

Trump promised that at the end of the next six years, Americans will be left with the strongest country they’ve ever had.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Time for this crazy fuck to meet his maker and then get sent to hell.

Pope gets political, doling out $500,000 for caravans
APRIL 28, 2019
Supposedly, for the poor. Where's his $500,000 donation to the starving people of Venezuela?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/pope_gets_political_doling_out_cash_for_caravans.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

By its own standards, the New York Times deserves blame for the Poway synagogue shooting
APRIL 28, 2019
Does anyone else remember when a New York Times editorial blamed Sarah Palin for the shooting of Gabby Giffords because of a bulls-eye on a map?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/by_its_emown_standardsem_the_new_york_times_deserves_blame_for_the_poway_synagogue_shooting.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

New York Times can't bring itself to apologize for its anti-Semitic cartoon
APRIL 28, 2019
A lot of people are mistakenly claiming that in its announced withdrawal from its website of a blatantly anti-Semitic cartoon, the New York Times “apo...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/new_york_times_cant_bring_itself_to_apologize_for_its_antisemitic_cartoon.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

NYT’s anti-Semitic cartoon was carefully crafted to pander to prejudices of Muslims and neo-Nazis
APRIL 28, 2019
This was no casual error. It was a deliberate attempt to provoke and gratify Jew-hatred among the two groups with a history of mass exterminations of ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/nyts_antisemitic_cartoon_was_carefully_crafted_to_pander_to_prejudices_of_muslims_and_neonazis.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

APRIL 28, 2019
*Canada’s version of Medicare for All executes thousands of patients a year*
By Thomas Lifson
When governments take charge of medical care and expenditures on prolonging life come out of the same pool of money used for the military, road-building, schools and all the other functions of government, the bureaucrats who are the decision-makers have every incentive to encourage a rapid death, if not insist upon it.

Our northern neighbor Canada offers an example of the slippery slope. Wesley J. Smith writes on National Review Online:

Canadian doctors committed thousands of homicides in 2018. According to an interim report published by the government, in the first ten months of last year, doctors lethally injected 2, 613 patients (with one assisted suicide) — and that doesn’t include the homicides committed by doctors in Quebec, Northwest Territories, Yukon, and Nunavut.

This means well over 3,000 people are killed by their doctors each year in Canada, which — if my math is correct — is more than 250 a month, more than 58 a week, and more than eight per day. Heck, that’s about one every three hours.







_This won't hurt much, and it will soon be over, anyway_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

APRIL 28, 2019
*Universities now requiring loyalty oaths taken to ‘diversity’*
By Thomas Lifson
I am so old that I can remember when Democrats and the progressive Left regarded forcing college faculty to sign loyalty oaths as abhorrent.  Of course, that was when Communist infiltration of colleges, the media, and government bureaucracy was both genuine and a real threat.  President Harry S. Truman signed Executive Order 9835 requiring federal employees to sign a loyalty oath and the state of California passed a law, the “Levering Act,” requiring the same of state employees.

The University of California has published a loving, celebratory  timelinedescribing the reaction among faculty and the ultimate repeal of the loyalty oath.  Loyalty oaths were very, very bad, back then.

But loyalty oaths are back again, and this time, according to the progressive deep thinkers, they are good. Because it is not loyalty to the United States, but rather loyalty to the ideology of “diversity” that is being demanded. Christian Schneider writes in the New York Post:

Consider the University of California, Los Angeles. To be considered for tenure-track positions, applicants are required to write a full statement outlining their commitment to diversity. According to UCLA guidelines, the extent to which a professor promotes equity, diversity and inclusion is a key factor in making progress on the tenure track.

Promoting these ideals “is inseparable from how the University of California conceives of ‘merit,’ ” the school says. UC Riverside, UC San Diego and UC Berkeley all require similar diversity statements.

I cannot interpret this as anything other than an elevation of loyalty to the same or higher level than merit in making decisions about faculty careers. “Diversity” as an ideology requires subordinating excellence to identity group status in making decisions about a person’s fate. This is why Asian-American organizations are suing Harvard.

China, under Mao Tse-tung, faced exactly this question, phrased at the time as “Red vs. expert.” In the Cultural Revolution, it was decreed that “Red” – meaning ideological loyalty to Mao’s Little Red Book – was more important than expertise, in other words, actual professional competence, in appointing officials to be in charge of important public matters.

Blind loyalty to "Mao Tse-tung thought" was elevated to the sole important criterion for judging the merit of anyone. Mobs of Red Gurads brandisihing the Little Red Book containing Mao's thoughts were used to intimidate skepticsinto conformity.









That worked out terribly for China, keeping its talented and hard-working population mired in poverty for decades that followed.

For American universities, it will also work out badly, as any diversion from the path of Truth and excellence undermines the legitimacy of the higher education project. It is more than clear to me that higher education in the United States is headed for a huge crash, dictated by over-expansion, tuition inflation, and ideological slavery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Mumps, other outbreaks force U.S. detention centers to quarantine...
Reuters
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1QR0EW&ved=2ahUKEwjQo8-2-_LhAhVPaq0KHd65ASgQFjABegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0ZA6HPMYitqvDbR69wrl-m&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By its own standards, the New York Times deserves blame for the Poway synagogue shooting
> APRIL 28, 2019
> Does anyone else remember when a New York Times editorial blamed Sarah Palin for the shooting of Gabby Giffords because of a bulls-eye on a map?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/by_its_emown_standardsem_the_new_york_times_deserves_blame_for_the_poway_synagogue_shooting.html


So the Mt.  Carmel kid drew up his manifesto knowing that the NYT would someday publish an offensive cartoon? 

Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

espola said:


> So the Mt.  Carmel kid drew up his manifesto knowing that the NYT would someday publish an offensive cartoon?
> 
> Sucker.


Read.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read.


I have read enough of the garbage you copy to know that you don't let facts or logic interfere with a rant.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 28, 2019
> *Universities now requiring loyalty oaths taken to ‘diversity’*
> By Thomas Lifson
> I am so old that I can remember when Democrats and the progressive Left regarded forcing college faculty to sign loyalty oaths as abhorrent.  Of course, that was when Communist infiltration of colleges, the media, and government bureaucracy was both genuine and a real threat.  President Harry S. Truman signed Executive Order 9835 requiring federal employees to sign a loyalty oath and the state of California passed a law, the “Levering Act,” requiring the same of state employees.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I have read enough of the garbage you copy to know that you don't let facts or logic interfere with a rant.


Irony alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read.


Like that’s gonna happen.  He’s busy with the UT this morn’.  Lmao!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 28, 2019
> *Canada’s version of Medicare for All executes thousands of patients a year*
> By Thomas Lifson
> When governments take charge of medical care and expenditures on prolonging life come out of the same pool of money used for the military, road-building, schools and all the other functions of government, the bureaucrats who are the decision-makers have every incentive to encourage a rapid death, if not insist upon it.
> ...


So we abort on the front end and they on the back end?  Talk about late term.


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2019)

espola said:


> So the Mt.  Carmel kid drew up his manifesto knowing that the NYT would someday publish an offensive cartoon?
> 
> Sucker.


*You old geriatric fool, you know exactly what was implied......
Go out back and eat some dog shit, your about a quart* *low.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I have read enough of the garbage you copy to know that you don't let facts or logic interfere with a rant.


*You read, but you don’t retain.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So we abort on the front end and they on the back end?  Talk about late term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Nothing like a little bitchs' scorn, make perfect sense.

Trump: Judge Napolitano Asked Me for Supreme Court Appointment
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/27/trump-judge-napolitano-asked-me-for-supreme-court-appointment-pardon-for-friend/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjDx5_7m_PhAhXJxFQKHXAhBgAQlO8DMAV6BAgPEBk&usg=AOvVaw2VzAj6TG5qdWa3GWYzxRyC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

AG Barr Threatens to Skip House Judiciary Hearing
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/28/ag-barr-threatens-skip-house-judiciary-hearing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1opjIlvXhAhVIEawKHeS1DcEQlO8DMAZ6BAgIEB0&usg=AOvVaw1sw5O-6xcrcBEbHbEMPTL1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

APRIL 29, 2019
*Judge Nap -- the Mendacious Magistrate*
By Russ Vaughn
I’m not a daytime watcher of Fox News, but as an always-on television is within earshot I do tend to be a bit of a detached daytime listener. As such, I have been mystified by the one-eighty degree turn of Fox legal analyst, Judge Andrew Napolitano, away from being an ardent Trump supporter to a constant critic of the president. It was one of those mysteries that we must sometimes wait years for an explanation of what led to such a sudden, inexplicable political reversal. But thanks to that _titan_ of tweeting, our nation’s chief executive, (Dems would prefer that to be _Titanic_) we now know what inspired this sudden onset of anti-Trump hostility from Judge Nap.

Following his hugely successful Wisconsin rally Saturday night, Donald Trump tweeted this:

“....Ever since Andrew came to my office to ask that I appoint him to the U.S. Supreme Court, and I said NO, he has been very hostile! Also asked for pardon for his friend. A good “pal” of low ratings Shepard Smith.”






Aha! Sorry couldn’t resist that -- it’s so seldom one gets to use aha, and for once, it actually applies. But seriously, folks, (as a certain comedian used to say, who by the way, like our president, could never get any respect either) if true, Trump’s tweet does certainly provide motive for Judge Nap’s mysterious morphing from a Fox News fan of the president to a continually carping critic, without even a hint of explanation from the network. This is another example of how all these so-called “expert” observations we’re continually fed by the media are far too dependent on the personal feelings and attitudes of the so-called _experts_ rather than being objective and fact-based. Moreover, Trump’s tweet shows the entire nation that Napolitano’s good will, even his on-air legal opinions, can be bought -- not exactly a quality most presidents would look for in a Supreme Court appointee is it?

What is even more mystifying is this: Whatever made Napolitano think that he, an on-air legal “analyst” for Fox News Network, was of sufficient juristic eminence to be appointed to the highest court in the land? True, he was a New Jersey Superior Court judge and that is a statewide bench, but it’s an intermediate court, not the New Jersey Supreme Court, which service upon would have lent a bit more heft to Napolitano’s national ambitions. You can bet the farm that had Trump made the appointment the media would have immediately and endlessly denounced Judge Nap as judicially unqualified and appointed only due to his on-air support of Trump.

And for a top-level legal analyst, Judge Nap has to be politically tone deaf to not realize what a field day the media would have with a Trump pardon for a friend of two Fox personalities. Those liberal headhunters would hang a cronyism-corruption charge around Trump’s neck that would create a political stench worse than a long-dead albatross. Trump wisely recognized the hazard and declined to put himself in such jeopardy, correctly calculating that Nap going negative was the lesser of two bad options. Like so many of us, Trump has to be aware that far too many of Judge Nap’s past on-air, judicial prognostications have turned out to be decidedly wrong -- pure cr@p from Nap.

 Analyst indeed -- Fox News needs to replace this mendacious magistrate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Sounds like you people.

APRIL 29, 2019
*Now we know for sure that Trump is the better man*
By Patricia McCarthy
Those of us who live in solid Democrat strongholds amidst single-minded leftists will know what it is like to attempt a civil conversation about President Trump. This is especially true if one encounters those true-blue Dems in the wealthiest areas of California, NY or DC. Because they are wealthy, successful, often educated at one of the prestige colleges, they know, with every fiber of their being, that they are smarter, wiser and better than any of us lowly, deplorable Trump supporters.







Inauguration Day 2016 (Photo credit: Jack from Leesport PA)

If they are Jewish and you ask them if they appreciate Trump's support of Israel, they will look at you, roll their eyes as if you are even more yclept than they thought. They hate Trump more than they love Israel. If you ask them if they are bothered by the open acceptance of anti-Semitism by the Democrat Party, they will shrug at the lunacy of your question and say something like "anti-Semitism has always been with us." They will deny to their death its escalation across the world at this moment in time, despite the obvious overt escalation and implicit approval of and by the global left. Their identities since the 2016 election are defined by their opposition to Trump. They have sold their souls because their candidate lost the election. 

Ask them if they are not pleased with his phenomenal success regarding the economy. Are not the economic developments under Trump great for them, their 401ks, their stock portfolios? Have not his foreign policy maneuvers been successful? Are we not immeasurably better off overall than under Obama? Again, they will regard your question with disgust and disdain. As many others have observed, they hate the President more than they love this country, this country that made their privilege, wealth and safety possible. 

These are arrogant people who, like most leftists today, see nothing good in America worth preserving. They are supremely confident that none of the nonsense policies being promulgated by the crazy gaggle of Democrat presidential candidates will ever affect them. The widespread contamination of San Francisco's streets with human feces and discarded needles does not seem to bother Nancy Pelosi one bit, as she has opposed every possible solution. She continues to encourage migrants from Central America to make their way to her sanctuary city. 

As long as the border remains a thorn in Trump's side, the Democrats are willing to see the country invaded. So what if the criminals among them maim and kill innocent Americans?  They won't likely be roaming about in their neighborhoods. There is a quote of Ben Carson's that perfectly describes such people: _"What you're saying is that 'I, the superior elite, will take care of you.' Why? Because, you see, that superior, elite group needs to feel superior and elite. And they can't be superior and elite unless you have a whole lot of people down there groveling around. So you keep them down there by feeding them." _This sums up our disagreeable left to a T.

Dennis Prager has written at length in six columns about the Left, (Explaining the Left, Parts 1 - 6) all of which are worth reading, but his most succinct essay on the subject is "Whatever the Left Touches in Ruins." He rightly calls leftism, as opposed to liberalism, a nihilistic force. He addresses the damage done by the Left to university educations, the arts, sports, late-night comedy, religion, gender confusion, and America's once-sacrosanct reverence for the First Amendment; there will be no more free speech if the left gets its way. 

Karin McQuillan has written an excellent column that nails this single-minded, blinkered crowd to the cross. It is a must-read. She writes: _"The Democrats don't believe in our two-party system anymore. They utterly reject American civic norms of treating the president with a modicum of respect and cooperation.... They think theirs is the only party that deserves to be elected."_ That fact should be crystal clear to every Trump supporter by now who has tried to have a friendly discussion with a sanctimonious Trump hater. They now favor voter fraud, the invasion of the country by illegal migrants for obvious reasons, late-term and post-birth abortion, no citizenship question on the census, etc. They absolutely believe the ends justify the means; they will cheat any and every way they can (vote harvesting) and project onto republicans what they in fact do as a matter of course. The last line of McQuillan's column: _"The Democrats are into the dismantling of America for the long haul. It is a national tragedy and it must be stopped." _Read the whole thing.

The nation is virulently divided, but all the virulence is coming from the left. They have become so desperate, especially in the wake of the betrayal of the Mueller Report. They were so sure it would be the nail in Trump's presidential coffin. As it turns out, Trump is perhaps the most investigated President in US history and thus the one with the cleanest bill of political health! As has now been proven, the whole Russia-collusion meme was a set-up from the outset, an attempt to bait the President into obstructing a trumped-up investigation. Their grand plan has backfired and hopefully the schemers, so sure of their own moral supremacy, will be indicted and tried for their many crimes against the President, the Constitution and the American people. 

May this long nightmare of their invention soon be over and may all those parochial people who for over two years have been willing to sacrifice everything Americans once held dear to unseat a President who simply offends their sensibilities be shamed for their bigotry for that is what characterizes them; sheer, unmitigated contempt for no reason other than Trump is not one of them. No, he is not. He is by far the better man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Trump’s 3.2% Economic Growth puts Bush and Obama to Shame
APRIL 29, 2019
President Trump’s policies are producing rapid GDP growth and making the American middle class more prosperous than ever before.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/trumps_32_economic_growth_puts_bush_and_obama_to_shame.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Sure are a lot of white people in Wisconsin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

t tops 10,000!!! Lies and mistruths that is . . . but a lot of scared white people don't care, he's gonna make everything alright again! At least that's what he says to them, and they believe!


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t tops 10,000!!! Lies and mistruths that is . . . but a lot of scared white people don't care, he's gonna make everything alright again! At least that's what he says to them, and they believe!



*I don't see scared " White " people.....*

*I see scared Democratic " Lemming " such as YOU !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Democrats Demand End of Trump Tax Cuts -- or Else No Infrastructure Funding
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/29/democrats-demand-end-of-trump-income-tax-cuts-or-else-no-infrastructure-funding/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjKpe_u4PbhAhXL5J8KHbFAA_0QlO8DMAN6BAgOEBE&usg=AOvVaw1y6YkFvMTsubwN_YuglGJh


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats Demand End of Trump Tax Cuts -- or Else No Infrastructure Funding
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/29/democrats-demand-end-of-trump-income-tax-cuts-or-else-no-infrastructure-funding/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjKpe_u4PbhAhXL5J8KHbFAA_0QlO8DMAN6BAgOEBE&usg=AOvVaw1y6YkFvMTsubwN_YuglGJh


Unless you make over $250,000 a year you paid more this year. Changing the withholding rate didn't change the tax rate, it just deferred payment and caused many people to owe instead of get a return (not everyone was aware their withholding had been changed to make it 'appear' they were getting more).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Knowles At 'Fox': Trump Obstructed A Coup
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46543/knowles-fox-trump-obstructed-coup-michael-j-knowles


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

WARNING: Flip-flop in progress! Rep. Steve Cohen has REALLY changed his tune about Rod Rosenstein

Posted at 10:47 pm on April 29, 2019 by Doug P.


Last year, in a post to his House.gov site titled “Congressman Cohen Condemns Effort to Impeach Rosenstein,” Rep. Cohen said the following in defense of Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein:






Congressman Steve Cohen (TN-09) condemned in the strongest terms the groundless Articles of Impeachment against Deputy Attorney General Rod J. Rosenstein introduced last night by members of the Freedom Caucus, and made the following statement:

“Rod Rosenstein is the guardian of Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation of Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election. The sham pretext for this move is Rosenstein’s completely reasonable resistance to turning over certain documents in an ongoing criminal investigation, something that is never done and that would be a breach of his sworn duties. It’s obvious that the ulterior motive for this effort to impugn the reputation of Mr. Rosenstein is a desperate plan to hobble a probe that is getting too close to President Trump’s inner circle. It is critical that we prevent this impeachment effort from going further and it’s essential that we pass the Special Counsel Independence and Integrity Act (H.R. 5476) immediately.”

Rosenstein was “the guardian of Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation” and a “completely reasonable” man whose reputation had to be protected while the special counsel closed in on Trump. But that was while the Mueller investigation was ongoing. Now that the redacted report is out and has torpedoed the two-year Democrat narrative surrounding Hillary Clinton’s 2016 loss to Donald Trump, Cohen is speaking in a less than flattering fashion about Rosenstein in the wake of news that he’s tendered his resignation effective May 11th:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Rosenstein Criticizes FBI, Obama Administration For Choosing ‘Not to Publicize the Full Story’ on Russian Election Interference
With the Mueller report’s public release on April 18, 2018, Rosenstein made his first public comments, delivered during a speech at the Armenian Bar Association’s public servants dinner in New York on April 25.

Rosenstein stated that our “our nation is safer, elections are more secure, and citizens are better informed about covert foreign influence schemes” and pointed out that “there was overwhelming evidence that Russian operatives hacked American computers and defrauded American citizens, and that is only the tip of the iceberg of a comprehensive Russian strategy to influence elections, promote social discord, and undermine America, just like they do in many other countries.”

_
Furthermore, Rosenstein criticized the Obama administration for its overall decision “not to publicize the full story about Russian computer hackers and social media trolls, and how they relate to a broader strategy to undermine America.”

Rosenstein also criticized decisions made at the FBI by its former director, saying, “FBI disclosed classified evidence about the investigation to ranking legislators and their staffers. Someone selectively leaked details to the news media. The FBI Director announced at a congressional hearing that there was a counterintelligence investigation that might result in criminal charges. Then the former FBI Director alleged that the President pressured him to close the investigation, and the President denied that the conversation occurred.”_
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theepochtimes.com/rosenstein-criticizes-fbi-obama-administration-for-choosing-not-to-publicize-the-full-story-on-russian-election-interference_2895743.html/amp&ved=2ahUKEwje4dPB8_bhAhUFSa0KHXScAZEQ0PADMAN6BAgJEBA&usg=AOvVaw2Ps8rRZsU50zIeMJpAj5qG&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> APRIL 29, 2019
> *Judge Nap -- the Mendacious Magistrate*
> By Russ Vaughn
> I’m not a daytime watcher of Fox News, but as an always-on television is within earshot I do tend to be a bit of a detached daytime listener. As such, I have been mystified by the one-eighty degree turn of Fox legal analyst, Judge Andrew Napolitano, away from being an ardent Trump supporter to a constant critic of the president. It was one of those mysteries that we must sometimes wait years for an explanation of what led to such a sudden, inexplicable political reversal. But thanks to that _titan_ of tweeting, our nation’s chief executive, (Dems would prefer that to be _Titanic_) we now know what inspired this sudden onset of anti-Trump hostility from Judge Nap.
> ...


Biting ones own tail it appears.


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2019)

espola said:


> More than you want to know about this fine person --
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2019/04/john-earnest/


Last living photo of the Poway Chabad Synagogue victim with her daughter, apparently taken in the ladies' room a few minutes before the shooting occurred.  The daughter has asked that the photo be shared as widely as possible as a memorial to her mother.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Last living photo of the Poway Chabad Synagogue victim with her daughter, apparently taken in the ladies' room a few minutes before the shooting occurred.  The daughter has asked that the photo be shared as widely as possible as a memorial to her mother.


Don't you hate Jews?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rosenstein Criticizes FBI, Obama Administration For Choosing ‘Not to Publicize the Full Story’ on Russian Election Interference
> With the Mueller report’s public release on April 18, 2018, Rosenstein made his first public comments, delivered during a speech at the Armenian Bar Association’s public servants dinner in New York on April 25.
> 
> Rosenstein stated that our “our nation is safer, elections are more secure, and citizens are better informed about covert foreign influence schemes” and pointed out that “there was overwhelming evidence that Russian operatives hacked American computers and defrauded American citizens, and that is only the tip of the iceberg of a comprehensive Russian strategy to influence elections, promote social discord, and undermine America, just like they do in many other countries.”
> ...


Nothing undermines a country like 6 straight years of QE.


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you hate Jews?


I have noted before that you often go out of your way to be offensive, but that is way out of bounds.

I curse you and your offspring into seven generations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t tops 10,000!!! Lies and mistruths that is . . . but a lot of scared white people don't care, he's gonna make everything alright again! At least that's what he says to them, and they believe!


Who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Switzerland: Over 80 Percent of Somali Migrants on Welfare
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/04/30/switzerland-over-80-percent-of-somali-migrants-on-welfare/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixwYaD9vfhAhVBHDQIHfTxCCIQlO8DMAJ6BAgNEA0&usg=AOvVaw3qJMT0-NbkHwOgKgkkmWQE&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Unless you make over $250,000 a year you paid more this year.* Changing the withholding rate didn't change the tax rate, it just deferred payment and caused many people to owe instead of get a return (not everyone was aware their withholding had been changed to make it 'appear' they were getting more).


Bullshit


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit


Yes, but it's t's bullshit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit


You love t so dearly you will back anything he does without question . . . and you always attempt to refute me without a lick of evidence, just your teary eyed emotions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

UNSUNG HERO: Admiral Mike Rogers, Obama's NSA Chief, Discovered Administration's '702' Illegal Spying Operation ...
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/04/30/unsung-hero-admiral-mike-rogers-obamas-nsa-chief-discovered-administrations-702-illegal-spying-operation-briefed-trump-surveillance-trump-tower/&ved=2ahUKEwjuzO3GvfjhAhVHX60KHXecAZIQke8DMAh6BAgJECQ&usg=AOvVaw3FSxaUD6yuWludxIx3iwc6


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

The epitome of looking strung out after years of abuse . . . looks perfectly normal I would say.


----------



## Friesland (Apr 30, 2019)

https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/5983857/Emoluments-Dc-20190430.pdf


----------



## Friesland (Apr 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think she speaks 5 or 6 languages.
> She's a good Mom.
> She is smoking hot.
> So she got that going for her.
> View attachment 4545


She's an immigration cheat and had to sit home while her hubby paid for pootang. She's got that going for her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> She's an immigration cheat and had to sit home while her hubby paid for pootang. She's got that going for her.


She probably hopes he gets at least 5 years in club fed or some nice NY facility.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

*Where the Fuck is Sharpton?*

Minnesota ex-cop convicted in shooting of unarmed woman who called 911
 
https://www.foxnews.com/us/former-minneapolis-police-officer-found-guilty-in-2017-death-of-unarmed-woman-shot-after-calling-911


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Trump Boom: Manufacturing Wages See Biggest Gain in Over a Decade
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/04/30/trump-boom-manufacturing-wages-see-biggest-gain-in-over-a-decade/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixjYml-PjhAhVBHTQIHYtcDToQlO8DMAF6BAgOEAk&usg=AOvVaw18c7vWxBNFHukLRSTKjEft&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Here is another cunt.

Mika on Biden Accuser's Demand for Apology: 'Completely Ridiculous,' 'He’s Not Interested in Your Hair'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/30/mika-on-biden-accusers-demand-for-apology-completely-ridiculous-hes-not-interested-in-your-hair/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwixjYml-PjhAhVBHTQIHYtcDToQlO8DMAl6BAgOECk&usg=AOvVaw3oTicZQ9lzdamaekGtyuQL


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

Just checking -- has Barr resigned yet?


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

Jerad advising t on hiring a replacement for Sessions --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> She's an immigration cheat and had to sit home while her hubby paid for pootang. She's got that going for her.


Most powerful woman in the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Just checking -- has Barr resigned yet?


He's just getting warmed up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She probably hopes he gets at least 5 years in club fed or some nice NY facility.


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who argue that perjury and obstruction of justice are not high crimes and misdemeanors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who argue that perjury and obstruction of justice are not high crimes and misdemeanors.


Like deficits, those are ok now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who argue that perjury and obstruction of justice are not high crimes and misdemeanors.


Fake News.
There is good reason your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.
> There is good reason your opinion doesn't count.


My error - I forgot the attribution.  That was from Senator McConnell of Kentucky in 1999.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> My error - I forgot the attribution.  That was from Senator McConnell of Kentucky in 1999.


99? Oh, that was your pre-diaper era.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who argue that perjury and obstruction of justice are not high crimes and misdemeanors.


How many votes was it again? Have your son help you patch up your dragnet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Now the t appointed AG is a documented liar. Worst administration EVER.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

One thing is the next president will have lots of positions to fill up and down the line . . . lots and lots of new dems to occupy the deep state.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One thing is the next president will have lots of positions to fill up and down the line . . . lots and lots of new dems to occupy the deep state.


You mean the next president after trump 2nd term?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now the t appointed AG is a documented liar. Worst administration EVER.


In other words, Barr pushed back on Mueller’s silly complaints and got him to admit that Barr hadn’t misrepresented anything. Then we see Mueller fold and say he’s actually just upset with the media for misrepresenting the matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now the t appointed AG is a documented liar. Worst administration EVER.


READ,

Media Run with “Bombshell” That Mueller Criticized Barr’s Summary, But There’s a Problem
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/30/media-run-bombshell-mueller-criticized-barrs-summary-theres-problem/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

I think her towel is too tight.

Ilhan Omar: 'This Is Not Going to Be the Country of White People'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/30/omar-at-hands-off-ilhan-rally-trump-gop-created-monsters-terrorizing-jews-and-muslims/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNme6uwPrhAhUO26wKHQJNAxcQlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw0Dk2tucsOMpwkln8Yowg_K


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> In other words, Barr pushed back on Mueller’s silly complaints and got him to admit that Barr hadn’t misrepresented anything. Then we see Mueller fold and say he’s actually just upset with the media for misrepresenting the matter.


It is telling how you need everything spun and mushed up for your consumption, like an infant . . . you simply went from childhood fairy tales to your own special ed fairy tales to stay safe from the mean old world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think her towel is too tight.
> 
> Ilhan Omar: 'This Is Not Going to Be the Country of White People'
> View attachment 4577
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/30/omar-at-hands-off-ilhan-rally-trump-gop-created-monsters-terrorizing-jews-and-muslims/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNme6uwPrhAhUO26wKHQJNAxcQlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw0Dk2tucsOMpwkln8Yowg_K


It already isn't a country of "white people", was it ever?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I am completely and utterly perplexed.


Maybe its time to call visiting angels.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe its time to call visiting angels.


Yes, Mitch is ready.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who argue that perjury and obstruction of justice are not high crimes and misdemeanors.


I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who come on this Forum and point out
issues that question HONESTY and INTEGRITY when they themselves displayed the
very disgusting attributes they wish to question.....

YOU ARE A THIEF AND A PROVEN LIAR BY YOUR OWN ACTIONS ON THIS 
VERY FORUM !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Barr: President Trump Was Falsely Accused of Something He Didn't Do
21 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/05/01/barr-president-trump-was-falsely-accused-of-something-he-didnt-do-n2545689?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjzrq_11_rhAhWqJzQIHaPeA68QlO8DMAF6BAgHEAk&usg=AOvVaw1z4JkS3_ce6tzzofDYb95B&ampcf=1


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> I am completely and utterly perplexed by those who come on this Forum and point out
> issues that question HONESTY and INTEGRITY when they themselves displayed the
> very disgusting attributes they wish to question.....
> 
> ...


Everyone remain calm.  I’ll handle this.

Obviously 4nos has blown a gasket.  Using normal font and almost normal linguistic skills are a tell tale of his psychosis.  But there’s a glimmer of hope here.  That he’s actually functioning at his usual paranoid insanity.

He’s stupidly fallen for the old slipperoo, teeing off on a post unaware it’s a quote problematic to his worldview.   Well played golf ball thief.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is telling how you need everything spun and mushed up for your consumption, like an infant . . . you simply went from childhood fairy tales to your own special ed fairy tales to stay safe from the mean old world.



*It's quite " Telling " that you lack the intelligence to discern Facts from Fabrication....*

*Thus your constant comments such as the one above that resort to elementary school*
*level taunts....*

*Enjoy your well deserved Union " Rod Buster " retirement, you were paid to be a grunt*
*not a thinker as is well exampled by ALL of your posts thru out this Forum....*


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Everyone remain calm.  I’ll handle this.
> 
> Obviously 4nos has blown a gasket.  Using normal font and almost normal linguistic skills are a tell tale of his psychosis.  But there’s a glimmer of hope here.  That he’s actually functioning at his usual paranoid insanity.
> 
> He’s stupidly fallen for the old slipperoo, teeing off on a post unaware it’s a quote problematic to his worldview.   Well played golf ball thief.


*Go on.....Handle yourself in Private.*

*And..Thanks for removing the avatar of you " Handling " a statues junk....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Everyone remain calm.  I’ll handle this.
> 
> Obviously 4nos has blown a gasket.  Using normal font and almost normal linguistic skills are a tell tale of his psychosis.  But there’s a glimmer of hope here.  That he’s actually functioning at his usual paranoid insanity.
> 
> He’s stupidly fallen for the old slipperoo, teeing off on a post unaware it’s a quote problematic to his worldview.   Well played golf ball thief.


The meds may have kicked in for a minute.


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Go on.....Handle yourself in Private.*
> 
> *And..Thanks for removing the avatar of you " Handling " a statues junk....*


nono situation resolved.  He’s back on bold big font and incoherent grammar linguistics.  Your welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> nono situation resolved.  He’s back on bold big font and incoherent grammar linguistics.  Your welcome.


Ah yes, the internet way to plead for attention and displaying insecurity, bold font and lots of inadvertently capitalized letters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Studies have been conducted on the readability and legibility of all caps text. Scientific testing from the 20th century onwards has generally indicated that all caps text is less legible and readable than lower-case text.[2][3] In addition, switching to all caps may make text appear hectoring and obnoxious for cultural reasons, since all-capitals is often used in transcribed speech to indicate that the speaker is shouting.[4] All-caps text is common in comic books, as well as on older teleprinter and radio transmission systems, which often do not indicate letter case at all.[5][6]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_caps


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

We have a nutter AG, he thinks acting stupid and unaware is cute.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> nono situation resolved.  He’s back on bold big font and incoherent grammar linguistics.  Your welcome.


*Yeah....Bold Font Bob....with the little pp*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Rep. Ilhan Omar: United States ‘Bullying’ Led to Collapse of Socialist Venezuela
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/01/rep-ilhan-omar-united-states-bullying-led-to-collapse-of-socialist-venezuela/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiKl7ez3fvhAhUQPK0KHTuYC0kQlO8DMAB6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw3d_2Pyz-Fr7PIxcOhATUjT&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

What we learned today, it's ok to lie to Congress, if it's not a crime it's ok with our current AG, if a 2020 candidate calls on China to find t's tax returns it's now acceptable to the Republicans and Barr, the AG is t's private attorney, lying to Congress is ok, we no longer have three seperate branches of government, obstruction is ok and ignoring The Constitution is ok if you are president.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> READ,
> 
> Media Run with “Bombshell” That Mueller Criticized Barr’s Summary, But There’s a Problem
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/30/media-run-bombshell-mueller-criticized-barrs-summary-theres-problem/


Read the letter. Mueller was pissed that Barr misrepresented his findings and “created confusion.” Not very complicated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Read the letter. Mueller was pissed that Barr misrepresented his findings and “created confusion.” Not very complicated.


It's done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Read the letter. Mueller was pissed that Barr misrepresented his findings and “created confusion.” Not very complicated.


Mueller works for Barr.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What we learned today, it's ok to lie to Congress, if it's not a crime it's ok with our current AG, if a 2020 candidate calls on China to find t's tax returns it's now acceptable to the Republicans and Barr, the AG is t's private attorney, lying to Congress is ok, we no longer have three seperate branches of government, obstruction is ok and ignoring The Constitution is ok if you are president.


Do you know the name of the only AG ever held in contempt of Congress?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Whoa Nellie! Newly Released Emails Prompt Filing of Criminal Referral to DOJ
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/05/02/nellie-ohrs-newly-released-private-emails-prompt-filing-criminal-referral-doj/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

New Emails Conclusively Show Fusion GPS Head Glenn Simpson Lied to Congress
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/02/new-emails-conclusively-show-fusion-gps-head-glenn-simpson-lied-congress/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Bill Barr and Department of Justice Tells Fat Jerry Nadler Where He Can Put His Subpoenas
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/05/01/bill-barr-department-justice-tells-fat-jerry-nadler-can-put-subpoenas/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

More Bad News For The Press: Barr Announces ‘Multiple’ Criminal Leak Investigations Related To Russia Probe
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/05/01/bad-news-press-barr-announces-multiple-criminal-leak-investigations-related-russia-probe/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's done.


OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's done.


Picking up the ball and walking away from the game in the third quarter are ya?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More Bad News For The Press: Barr Announces ‘Multiple’ Criminal Leak Investigations Related To Russia Probe
> https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/05/01/bad-news-press-barr-announces-multiple-criminal-leak-investigations-related-russia-probe/


Barr* as rendered himself irelevant just like the current POTUS*.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2019)

Trump is crazy and a kook who is not fit to be President.


Sheriff Joe said:


> Mueller works for Barr.


Not any more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know the name of the only AG ever held in contempt of Congress?


He has company now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Picking up the ball and walking away from the game in the third quarter are ya?


I am just repeating what the head of the judiciary and the top attorney in the he world said yesterday.
Ha


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has company now.


Where?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Barr* as rendered himself irelevant just like the current POTUS*.


Wake up, it's morning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just repeating what the head of the judiciary and the top attorney in the he world said yesterday.
> Ha


He's dreaming . . . of keeping his boss happy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wake up, it's morning.


Au contraire . . . both on the way out. Merely asterisks in the sands of time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire . . . both on the way out. Merely asterisks in the sands of time.


Leading up to 2020?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

*Good thing this douche didn't make it.*

*Jeb Bush: ‘Not Sure’ Sanctuary Cities for Illegals Are a ‘Problem’ in Florida*

 
_





Andrew Harnik/AP Photo
JOHN BINDER 2 May 2019 
*Former Florida governor and failed presidential candidate Jeb Bush (R) is questioning why Florida’s current governor, Ron DeSantis (R), is pushing to ban sanctuary cities that protect criminal illegal aliens in the state.*

As Breitbart News has chronicled, DeSantis has led an initiative in Florida to ban sanctuary city jurisdictions across the state. The plan, which has already passed the state Senate, would fine a locality or county $5,000 every day that it enforces a sanctuary policy.


Bush used the same rhetoric that elected Democrats have used against the sanctuary city ban, claiming DeSantis is only trying to score political points and that jurisdictions shielding illegal aliens from deportation are not a problem in Florida.

Bush said, according to Politico:

*This is one of those new political issues where it’s designed to make a point rather than to solve a problem*. *I’m not sure we have this problem*. But it could be in the last few years something has changed. [Emphasis added]

Democrat Andrew Gillum, whom DeSantis beat out in last year’s gubernatorial election, has made similar claims to that of Bush’s statement that sanctuary cities do not exist in Florida.


The left-leaning fact-checking site PolitiFact debunked Gillum’s claim that there were no sanctuary cities in the state, writing, “Whether Florida has sanctuary cities is not as settled as Gillum claimed.”

Currently, Alachua County, Florida, refuses to turn illegal aliens over to the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), even after a national is accused of a crime. Likewise, West Palm Beach County, Florida, bans local officials from aiding ICE with investigations into criminal illegal aliens.

The Bush family has long campaigned for and supported a globalist illegal and legal immigration policy for the U.S. Aside from supporting amnesty, both Jeb Bush and his brother, former President George W. Bush, oppose cutting legal immigration levels to boost Americans’ wages and reduce foreign competition against working-class Americans.

Former President George H.W. Bush infamously signed into law the Immigration Act of 1990, which created the series of employment-based visas allowing businesses and corporations to readily import cheaper foreign workers rather than hire American citizens. Bush’s immigration law also increased legal immigration flows from Central America, South America, and Mexico to the U.S.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Leading up to 2020?


They need to make it through 2019 first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Good thing this douche didn't make it.*
> 
> *Jeb Bush: ‘Not Sure’ Sanctuary Cities for Illegals Are a ‘Problem’ in Florida*
> 
> ...


Because your only understanding (if you possess one) has been hand made for you by those that wish to divide (of which you are a willing participant), you lack the fundamental capacity to decipher the situation.*


* The above statement can be applied to almost all of joe's posts and that of his comrades in stupidity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They need to make it through 2019 first.


Yeah, the Senate will impeach both of them at the same time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, the Senate will impeach both of them at the same time.


The evidence mounts daily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The evidence mounts daily.


I bet you wish your husband did that to you daily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

ext: President Trump Reaches a Milestone: Confirming Judge 100 to the Federal Bench


_Brutal: WSJ, National Review Editorials Slam Democrats' Phony Fuming at Attorney General Barr
Guy Benson |  @guypbenson | May 02, 2019
 


_

_*As everyone knows, Bill Barr released a brief letter summarizing the top-line conclusions of the Mueller report shortly after he received it. Justice Department lawyers then worked with Mueller staff to make the appropriate redactions, after which the entire 400-page report was publicly released. Strangely enough, this process has become an obsession for Democrats and the press and the focus of endless conspiracy theories...Barr’s position was eminently reasonable. He wanted to get the basic verdict of the Mueller report out as quickly as possible, given the inherent interest in the question of whether the president of the United States had conspired with the Russians. He opposed the subsequent release of the summaries of the report, as suggested in Mueller’s letter, because he thought it better that the public get the entire report at once. Which it did. Democrats and the media are acting as if Barr engaged in some sort of cover-up, when he went further than required under the regulations to release all of the report with minimal redactions. Even Mueller in a phone conversation with Barr didn’t complain that his summary of findings was inaccurate — Barr was careful to note that Mueller didn’t “exonerate” Trump on obstruction.
The piece also dismantles a "perjury" allegation against Barr, and scolds Mueller's team over their pointless letter complaining about the atmospherics surrounding Barr's entirely accurate four-page memo: "Particularly troubling [to them] was that it wasn’t damning enough of the president. This is not a prosecutorial concern, but a political one unworthy of people who were invested with incredible investigative power in the name of objectivity." The editorial concludes, "Barr’s critics are demonstrating their lack of judgment and seriousness, not his."  Also worthwhile is David French's analysis, considering the harsh opprobrium he heaped upon President Trump following the release of Mueller's work (my take was here).  French rightly backs Barr's actions and upbraids his unhinged critics, noting that any frustrations about the Barr summary (the approach to which French calls "entirely fair") were rendered moot as soon as the largely-unredacted, context-rich underlying document was made public.  In case you missed it yesterday, Sen. Ted Cruz highlighted this overwhelmingly important point during Wednesday's hearing, ridiculing his Democratic colleagues' "exceptionally weak argument," drawing a chuckle from Barr (scroll ahead to the two-minute mark):


As you've no doubt seen by now, the Attorney General declined to show up for a scheduled House hearing today, as a dispute over who would be allowed to conduct the questioning derailed the process.  Democrats wanted hand-picked staff members to be designated to ask the questions, while Republicans countered that lawmakers have never ceded such a role to subordinates in the entire history of the committee.  This is quite a stemwinder from the ranking member, and it doesn't make Chairman Jerry Nadler look good: 
*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

What the fuck is wrong with you people?

WATCH: Creepy Chris Matthews Bizarrely Compares Trump Invoking Executive Privilege to Losing Your Virginity
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/05/02/watch-creepy-chris-matthews-bizarrely-compares-trump-invoking-executive-privilege-losing-virginity/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> 
> WATCH: Creepy Chris Matthews Bizarrely Compares Trump Invoking Executive Privilege to Losing Your Virginity
> https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/05/02/watch-creepy-chris-matthews-bizarrely-compares-trump-invoking-executive-privilege-losing-virginity/


Once you give it up it's gone . . . t just wants everything tied up in litigation like he did in business. Difference is, here the government won't settle or run out of funds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

30 million wasn't enough huh?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Picking up the ball and walking away from the game in the third quarter are ya?


If we're in the 3rd quarter, its 56 t0 10 and your quarterback and running back are out of the game with puffy red eyes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If we're in the 3rd quarter, its 56 t0 10 and your quarterback and running back are out of the game with puffy red eyes.


We will see how this plays out. I for one hope America wins. Almost 10 years of freedom caucus mayhem has us in the doldrums, or worse, siding with foreign adversaries over fellow Americans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We will see how this plays out. I for one hope America wins. Almost 10 years of freedom caucus mayhem has us in the doldrums, or worse, siding with foreign adversaries over fellow Americans.


Coocoo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo


The t-party/freedom caucus has widened the gap between parties and between the government and the people. Divide and conquer. They say they are patriots, patriots to what is the question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The t-party/freedom caucus has widened the gap between parties and between the government and the people. Divide and conquer. They say they are patriots, patriots to what is the question.


Liberty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liberty.


Is that what you think it is? The freedom to destroy the nation to get your own selfish way? Putin loves you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The t-party/freedom caucus has widened the gap between parties and between the government and the people. Divide and conquer. They say they are patriots, patriots to what is the question.


Yeah, the tea party is to blame.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

BOMBSHELL: Ukraine Embassy Says DNC Operative Reached Out For Dirt On Trump In 2016, Report Says
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46727/bombshell-ukraine-embassy-says-dnc-operative-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you think it is? The freedom to destroy the nation to get your own selfish way? Putin loves you.


The only thing being destroyed is your egoʻs.  All without QE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

This is a big fucking deal.

THE 100: Trump Installs One Hundo Judges On The Federal Bench
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/02/donald-trump-judge-confirmations&ved=2ahUKEwjxg7TCqP_hAhVJC6wKHX2aBGEQlO8DMAF6BAgPEAk&usg=AOvVaw0WS4p_Lmdhw_wurv8l81hq&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4588
> Yeah, the tea party is to blame.


Taking responsibility for nominating a shitty candidate is something Dem nutters will never do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

In the famous words of Sleepy Joe Biden,
A 3 letter word, J O B S.

You people are toast, as in all done.

The U.S. Created 263,000 Jobs in April, Unemployment Fell to Lowest Level Since 1969
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/05/03/the-u-s-created-263000-jobs-in-april/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiAlKzJxf_hAhVhIDQIHTrPDuQQlO8DMAB6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw21mLGOLQGQ3l1BsSglWKTI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Saved the best for last.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

'This is all. It's done': Trump doesn’t want former White House counsel Don McGahn to testify before Congress
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.businessinsider.com/trump-fox-news-don-mcgahn-should-not-testify-2019-5&ved=2ahUKEwiHs4GKy__hAhVaPn0KHYl6ABQQ0PADMAV6BAgEEBg&usg=AOvVaw1x6te1oShSZvWZMLKHu2Hh


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Saved the best for last.
> 
> View attachment 4594


All the best on your retirement from the forum.  You’ve earned it.  Enjoy time upstairs in your parents’ _*living*_ room.  Spent time in what’s called the “_*outdoors*_”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

This is exactly right, all this shit comes out after Barr says he's not fucking around.
Love it, dontcha?

FBI Does Preemptive Damage Control By Confirming the Trump Campaign Was the Target of a Spying Operation
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/05/02/fbi-preemptive-damage-control-confirming-trump-campaign-target-spying-operation/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Hysteria Abounds as Florida Passes a Statewide Ban on Sanctuary Cities
https://www.redstate.com/bradslager/2019/05/03/hysteria-abounds-florida-passes-statewide-ban-sanctuary-cities/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

This is CNN,?

Trump Hits All Time High On Handling of the Economy in Latest CNN Poll
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/03/trump-hits-new-high-economy-cnn-poll/


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

Young Robert, age 3, determined to fool people of his fake Mexican ancestry, in order to appeal to voters forty years in the future.


nononono said:


> *A new “ Poll “ shows Beto ( The fake Mexican ) is beating
> Creepy Joe Biden and the rest of the 21 dwarfs.......
> 
> The Democrats are back to manipulating polling data again.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4588
> Yeah, the tea party is to blame.


For the divide, yes. This started long before t, he just took advantage of an opportunity, can't fault him for that. He knows how to identify and take advantage of suckers like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For the divide, yes. This started long before t, he just took advantage of an opportunity, can't fault him for that. He knows how to identify and take advantage of suckers like you.


Just ask yourself if JFK would be a Democrat today.
Look at Sleepy Joe, he doesn't stand a chance against this leftist demcrat party and he was VP 3 years ago.
No way kemosahbee, this is on you.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What we learned today, it's ok to lie to Congress, if it's not a crime it's ok with our current AG, if a 2020 candidate calls on China to find t's tax returns it's now acceptable to the Republicans and Barr, the AG is t's private attorney, lying to Congress is ok, we no longer have three seperate branches of government, obstruction is ok and ignoring The Constitution is ok if you are president.


Who lied.....?
It appears the media and you have that problem
in common, not the current AG...
The AG didn’t lie. The media lied about his testimony.
No crime was committed by the POTUS. Mueller report exposed that.
The AG is not the “ personal “ attorney for the POTUS. Now the previous admin’s
AG did exactly what you are implying the current of.

Is it ok for the House Speaker to go on National broadcasts and call the
AG a liar when she herself LIED about the facts she used to slander
William Barr.......hmmmmm ?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For the divide, yes. This started long before t, he just took advantage of an opportunity, can't fault him for that. He knows how to identify and take advantage of suckers like you.


No this started in the 1800’s when Democrats viewed humans as monetary collateral
and started a Civil War to keep their practices in place....
When they lost the War, they created their own Terrorist group ( KKK ) to instill fear in
the newly freed humans.....
From there on out, up to today the Democrats have used identity politics and every
suppressive tool in their bag of evil to keep a whole group of humans on the Government 
teet......you can lie all you want, but I state the TRUTH that you are afraid to FACE !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> All the best on your retirement from the forum.  You’ve earned it.  Enjoy time upstairs in your parents’ _*living*_ room.  Spent time in what’s called the “_*outdoors*_”.


Just doing my part to keep you people informed.
You need all the help you can get, bubble boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Hispanic Unemployment Lowest Ever...
https://www.cnsnews.com/blog/craig-bannister/hispanic-unemployment-rate-sets-new-record-low-april


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Best for women since 1953...
https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2019/05/03/unemployment-rate-for-women-falls-to-lowest-since-1953


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Young Robert, age 3, determined to fool people of his fake Mexican ancestry, in order to appeal to voters forty years in the future.View attachment 4595


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

TRUMP APPROVAL 50%
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/political_updates/prez_track_may03


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

ENVY OF THE WORLD
 
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1124348449154007043


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TRUMP APPROVAL 50%
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/political_updates/prez_track_may03


Nonononono penis = 5
nononono penis = 4


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

This economy reminds me of W. Take over a rising economy, cut taxes, spend yourself into oblivion and get upside down within a couple of years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just ask yourself if JFK would be a Democrat today.
> Look at Sleepy Joe, he doesn't stand a chance against this leftist demcrat party and he was VP 3 years ago.
> No way kemosahbee, this is on you.


You take this all way to personally. I am not them and you aren't those people. We are fans on the sidelines, we aren't the players. You act like you, I, we have some kind of influence (besides 1 vote) in all this, chill dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> This economy reminds me of W. Take over a rising economy, cut taxes, spend yourself into oblivion and get upside down within a couple of years.


We are now a service economy, lots of service industry (under $30,000 a year) jobs to be had.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Nonononono penis = 5
> nononono penis = 4


Not bad for a chick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are now a service economy, lots of service industry (under $30,000 a year) jobs to be had.


flippinʻ burgers and serving ice cream for $15/hr is the democrat way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> flippinʻ burgers and serving ice cream for $15/hr is the democrat way.


$15? Where? Is that why lots of those people work more than one job? Or maybe it so they can afford that "great healthcare for everyone" t promised?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> $15? Where? Is that why lots of those people work more than one job? Or maybe it so they can afford that "great healthcare for everyone" t promised?


Now that this whole russia thing is done maybe he can get to work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Should have shot the bitch.

WATCH: Female HS student kicks police officer in head during lunchtime brawl. The deed doesn't go unpunished.
https://www.theblaze.com/news/watch-female-hs-student-kicks-police-officer-in-head-during-lunchtime-brawl-the-deed-doesnt-go-unpunished


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

This should help.

Member of black Mississippi church convicted of burning it down ahead of 2016 election, spray painted with the words 'Vote Trump'
https://www.theblaze.com/news/member-of-black-church-convicted-of-burning-black-church


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

‘It’s not about your melanin’: Ilhan Omar claims racism after Mike Pence says she ‘doesn’t know what she’s talking about’ on Venezuela
https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/05/03/its-not-about-your-melanin-ilhan-omar-claims-racism-after-mike-pence-says-she-doesnt-know-what-shes-talking-about-on-venezuela/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> This economy reminds me of W. Take over a rising economy, cut taxes, spend yourself into oblivion and get upside down within a couple of years.


Ahh yes the years of the democrat congress and Chris Dodd and Barney Frankʻs “Affordable Housing Goals”.   Increase the money supply so that money is cheap, without increasing housing materials.  Classic interventionist democrat policies designed to increase fragility in markets.  The democrats broke it than tried to fix it through more of the same monetar policy that caused the crisis in the first place.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

....6 straight years of QE was the fix.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Lindsey Graham
@LindseyGrahamSC
I hope Democrats will have some enthusiasm for oversight of an out-of-control DOJ and FBI. If they don’t, I do.
1:30 PM · May 2, 2019 · TweetDeck


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> $15? Where? Is that why lots of those people work more than one job? Or maybe it so they can afford that "great healthcare for everyone" t promised?


Yes, the “affordable healthcare” was it?  People work more than one job because they choose to.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahh yes the years of the democrat congress and Chris Dodd and Barney Frankʻs “Affordable Housing Goals”.   Increase the money supply so that money is cheap, without increasing housing materials.  Classic interventionist democrat policies designed to increase fragility in markets.  The democrats broke it than tried to fix it through more of the same monetar policy that caused the crisis in the first place.


As usual, you babble incomprehensibly to impress the yokels like Ricky, but nevertheless I think you’re agreeing with me.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lindsey Graham
> @LindseyGrahamSC
> I hope Democrats will have some enthusiasm for oversight of an out-of-control DOJ and FBI. If they don’t, I do.
> 1:30 PM · May 2, 2019 · TweetDeck


Best defense is a good offense, I guess. Barr never had a legacy to blow, but Graham has blown his for posterity. And I’m not making jokes about what else he might blow, that would be inappropriate.


----------



## Friesland (May 3, 2019)

winning...

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190504000800325


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> As usual, you babble incomprehensibly to impress the yokels like Ricky, but nevertheless I think you’re agreeing with me.


Lame duck.  Lame Democrat Congress.  Agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> winning...
> 
> https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20190504000800325


Bottle Rocket.  Happy New Year!!  Fries U!  What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Best defense is a good offense, I guess. Barr never had a legacy to blow, but Graham has blown his for posterity. And I’m not making jokes about what else he might blow, that would be inappropriate.


How many votes were colluded?  Lol!! You people crack me up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

5.4 million jobs in 28 months.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes were colluded?  Lol!! You people crack me up?


Apparently t is aware it was enough to get him elected and will not discuss it as it makes him look illegitimate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

She used to be hot, that's what happens when you turn lib.

CNN's Camerota Disheartened by Trump Facing No Consequence: 'They've Broken My Spirit'
 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/05/03/cnns-camerota-disheartened-by-trump-facing-no-consequence-theyve-broken-my-spirit/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj1wJnd64DiAhVQwcQHHczAAfwQlO8DMAl6BAgPECk&usg=AOvVaw3pRKFQjl2laXoksscsKGJE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 5.4 million jobs in 28 months.


9th straight year with over 250,000 jobs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 5.4 million jobs in 28 months.


9th straight year with over 2.5 mil job gains.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

What is t so afraid of?


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 5.4 million jobs in 28 months.


Reminds me of when W took over from Clinton. I hope Trump doesn’t spend us into a recession...republicans don’t seem to realize you have to pay for stuff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently t is aware it was enough to get him elected and will not discuss it as it makes him look illegitimate.


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Reminds me of when W took over from Clinton. I hope Trump doesn’t spend us into a recession...republicans don’t seem to realize you have to pay for stuff.


Oh, when Newt and the Repub Congress gave Willy a surplus and then Bob Ruben convinced Willy to bail out the banks in the Tequilla Crisis sabotaging the surplus.  Yes I remember.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 9th straight year with over 2.5 mil job gains.


As we know, unemployment rate dropped far more under Obama than it has under Trump.

When I say “we,” I mean people who aren’t idiots and can add and subtract. So not all of us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 9th straight year with over 2.5 mil job gains.


Youʻre babbling again


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh, when Newt and the Repub Congress gave Willy a surplus and then Bob Ruben convinced Willy to bail out the banks in the Tequilla Crisis sabotaging the surplus.  Yes I remember.


Hey Iz, when you take that class that teaches you about real estate finance you should add an English class to your schedule. You no talk too good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> As we know, unemployment rate dropped far more under Obama than it has under Trump.
> 
> When I say “we,” I mean people who aren’t idiots and can add and subtract. So not all of us.


Yes.  Quite the drop from 10.3%.  Lol!  And all during 6 straight years of....wait for it.......Quebec Echo!


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes were colluded?  Lol!! You people crack me up?


“How many votes were colluded?” What language is that?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> As we know, unemployment rate dropped far more under Obama than it has under Trump.
> 
> When I say “we,” I mean people who aren’t idiots and can add and subtract. So not all of us.


*That's a fuckin LIE !*

*Go back in your 3 million dollar " Lowes " box on Baltic Ave.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, when you take that class that teaches you about real estate finance you should add an English class to your schedule. You no talk too good.


I canlt dumb it down for you anymore than I have for you people.  Youʻre so short read on such things.  Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Quite the drop from 10.3%.  Lol!  And all during 6 straight years of....wait for it.......Quebec Echo!


Once again, you agree!
W spent us into a recession and the unemployment rate dropped far more under Obama than it has under Bush.

Because your communication skills are so fuzzy, you should just say “agree” from now on.
Your lack of clarity in communication suggests you might be, oh, maybe a government bureaucrat or something...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “How many votes were colluded?” What language is that?


The kind you canʻt answer.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's a fuckin LIE !*
> 
> *Go back in your 3 million dollar " Lowes " box on Baltic Ave.....*


It’s a fact, which an incredibly dumb loser would refer to as a “lie.” Sorry dummy. You lose again.

And your jealousy of my houses is turning you so green you can’t see straight...


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The kind you canʻt answer.


The kind of what? It’s not a question, despite the question mark. Having trouble, as usual.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I canlt dumb it down for you anymore than I have for you people.  Youʻre so short read on such things.  Fries U!! What a deal!


Yes, we “so short read” on things. Good one!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Once again, you agree!
> W spent us into a recession and the unemployment rate dropped far more under Obama than it has under Bush.
> 
> Because your communication skills are so fuzzy, you should just say “agree” from now on.
> Your lack of clarity in communication suggests you might be, oh, maybe a government bureaucrat or something...


Once again I do agree that Unemployment spiked to over 10 percent under Obama.  Then the tax payer bailed Obama out with 6 straight years of QE!  Fries U! What a deal


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> The kind of what? It’s not a question, despite the question mark. Having trouble, as usual.


Having trouble telling us how many votes were stolen in the Russian popularity contest.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> “How many votes were colluded?” What language is that?


*3 million plus here in California thru the Illegal Motor Voter registration Process*
*in 2015 - 2016....That's the ONLY reason Hillary Rotten Clinton got the Popular*
*vote. She thought she had it in the bag with those scumbag votes Jerry and his*
*Northern Mexican Cartel drummed up through the criminal vote scam that was*
*set up here in Good old Liberal California were the whole legislature is damn near*
*Democrat by criminal voting.....*

*When the feds wanted to audit California's votes, the AG buried them......along with*
*Hillary's server...Yes Xaviar Becerra had control of her server and made it disappear.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes, we “so short read” on things. Good one!


Just say agree. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s a fact, which an incredibly dumb loser would refer to as a “lie.” Sorry dummy. You lose again.
> 
> And your jealousy of my houses is turning you so green you can’t see straight...


Whatʻs the CLTV on the weekend house? Lol!


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *3 million plus here in California thru the Illegal Motor Voter registration Process*
> *in 2015 - 2016....That's the ONLY reason Hillary Rotten Clinton got the Popular*
> *vote. She thought she had it in the bag with those scumbag votes Jerry and his*
> *Northern Mexican Cartel drummed up through the criminal vote scam that was*
> ...


My God you’re a nutbag.
Fact: Russia interfered with the election.
Fact: Trump initiated  
a commission to investigate voter fraud,
then dissolved it because there wasn’t sufficient evidence of anything to investigate.

Hey dummy, how’s your parents’ basement? Are you still concerned about that Dem pedophile ring in the pizza joint?


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs the CLTV on the weekend house? Lol!


If I knew what a CLTV was, I’d tell you! I’m there tomorrow I can look it up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> If I knew what a CLTV was, I’d tell you! I’m there tomorrow I can look it up.


Clueless.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs the CLTV on the weekend house? Lol!


But if you want to stay there one weekend, let me know. I’d have to charge you...my Airbnb in another town is a smaller house and that gets about $800 a night, so let’s call it an even grand. Plus $150 per stay for cleaning. 
OK?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> But if you want to stay there one weekend, let me know. I’d have to charge you...my Airbnb in another town is a smaller house and that gets about $800 a night, so let’s call it an even grand. Plus $150 per stay for cleaning.
> OK?


Okay Alice.  I wish I could round up all you dumb rich guys and sell you a 40 year loan like the Japanese.  My Life Insurance company likes lending money to your bank


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Clueless.


Totally. All I do is have 3 houses, worth in total about $5m more than I owe on them. I’m that clueless.
How about you? Why are you not clueless and I am?


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay Alice.


Let me know. You can PM me for my number...or better yet, just reach me here.

Now why am I clueless again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Totally. All I do is have 3 houses, worth in total about $5m more than I owe on them. I’m that clueless.
> How about you? Why are you not clueless and I am?


Here we go again.  Lmao!!


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here we go again.  Lmao!!


Sorry, but just let me know. You just have to be smart and have a little experience to be as clueless as I am.

And here’s a tip...if you have $250K to invest, don’t put it into a house you already own to then take it out again as debt which you would then invest somewhere else.

You actually said that...and I’m the one who’s clueless.

Government worker...I would expect nothing more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Let me know. You can PM me for my number...or better yet, just reach me here.
> 
> Now why am I clueless again?


Actually the world needs people like you who are willing to pay more for amortized loans.  Makes the world go round.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay Alice.  I wish I could round up all you dumb rich guys and sell you a 40 year loan like the Japanese.  My Life Insurance company likes lending money to your bank


OK, sell me a 40 year loan for 3.05% please. Or is that like that HELOC you said you’d use to buy my weekend house...the loan that doesn’t exist?
If it does, I will take it. But it doesn’t...and if it did, it would be way above your pay grade, son.
Most things are, as I have learned.
And again, your arrogance is preventing you from moving forward.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually the world needs people like you who are willing to pay more for amortized loans.  Makes the world go round.


I pay much less for my loans than you do, because I have much better credit and banking relationships. We have already established that. I know you’re jealous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Sorry, but just let me know. You just have to be smart and have a little experience to be as clueless as I am.
> 
> And here’s a tip...if you have $250K to invest, don’t put it into a house you already own to then take it out again as debt which you would then invest somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Hereʻs a tip.  If you donʻt get CLTV, your tips are as useless as collateralized debt masquerading as an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> OK, sell me a 40 year loan for 3.05% please. Or is that like that HELOC you said you’d use to buy my weekend house...the loan that doesn’t exist?
> If it does, I will take it. But it doesn’t...and if it did, it would be way above your pay grade, son.
> Most things are, as I have learned.
> And again, your arrogance is preventing you from moving forward.


Lol!!  Poser!


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hereʻs a tip.  If you donʻt get CLTV, your tips are as useless as collateralized debt masquerading as an asset.


Learn how to speak English clearly. 
The reason you stumble on your dealings is because you aren’t clear. You get hung up on weird concepts and fail to see the big picture, every time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I pay much less for my loans than you do, because I have much better credit and banking relationships. We have already established that. I know you’re jealous.


lol!! Banks can get a better deal from other banks then they can from posers like you.  Relationships!  Youʻre funny.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!  Poser!


You don’t have to learn from me. Go to one of those Learning Annex classes or something.
And you’ve given away why you’re so small and bad at this stuff, because you’re treating real estate investment like an insurance investment. 
The worst investment vehicle is an insurance policy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Learn how to speak English clearly.
> The reason you stumble on your dealings is because you aren’t clear. You get hung up on weird concepts and fail to see the big picture, every time.


Oh itʻs clear alright.  But for posers, not so much.  Lmao!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t have to learn from me. Go to one of those Learning Annex classes or something.
> And you’ve given away why you’re so small and bad at this stuff, because you’re treating real estate investment like an insurance investment.
> The worst investment vehicle is an insurance policy.


Clueless again.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> lol!! Banks can get a better deal from other banks then they can from posers like you.  Relationships!  Youʻre funny.


Very good, Iz! 
It’s true. Banks borrow from each other at like 2-2.5%, but they charge me 3%. So yes, they get a better deal from each other than they give me!
You’re correct! So rare.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh itʻs clear alright.  But for posers, not so much.  Lmao!!


The idea, when you buy something, is to use it and/or to make more by holding it than inflation devalues it.
Keep that in mind, son!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> If I knew what a CLTV was, I’d tell you! I’m there tomorrow I can look it up.


This is your best response of the day.  Yeah look it up when you get there.  Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> The idea, when you buy something, is to use it and/or to make more by holding it than inflation devalues it.
> Keep that in mind, son!


Now youʻre on a roll.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Very good, Iz!
> It’s true. Banks borrow from each other at like 2-2.5%, but they charge me 3%. So yes, they get a better deal from each other than they give me!
> You’re correct! So rare.


Took about 300 post but you finally got that your 2.11% loan was bs.  But you usually circle back and ......Well you know....I’m always there to pick you up and dust you off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

How much do you want to borrow for your 40 year loan?


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Took about 300 post but you finally got that your 2.11% loan was bs.  But you usually circle back and ......Well you know....I’m always there to pick you up and dust you off.


I divulged that last night after I reviewed my statement.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much do you want to borrow for your 40 year loan?


$1.9m. I would do the math to try and see if it’s worth replacing my deductible 3.05% which is only fixed for 5 1/2 more years and which is amortized.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> $1.9m. I would do the math to try and see if it’s worth replacing my deductible 3.05% which is only fixed for 5 1/2 more years and which is amortized.


Equity amount? Value of house?


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!

We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.

In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s a fact, which an incredibly dumb loser would refer to as a “lie.” Sorry dummy. You lose again.
> 
> And your jealousy of my houses is turning you so green you can’t see straight...


*I’m jealous.....yep.
Of four boxes and a shopping cart....
Yep.*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> $1.9m. I would do the math to try and see if it’s worth replacing my deductible 3.05% which is only fixed for 5 1/2 more years and which is amortized.



*Bob wants his diaper back....better cough it up*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Doesn't pay to be a rat.

Cohen to prison Monday. Ex-officials say 'rat' should watch his back...
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/donald-trump/cohen-prison-monday-ex-officials-say-rat-should-watch-his-n1001666


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

All over a hat, what the fuck is wrong with you people?

Texas State University students arrested for stealing another student’s MAGA hat

https://hotair.com/archives/2019/05/03/texas-state-university-students-arrested-stealing-another-students-maga-hat/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

WATCH: Kids In Philadelphia Muslim Society: ‘We Will Chop Off Their Heads’ For Allah
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46764/watch-kids-philadelphia-muslim-society-we-will-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Sweden: Rise in Rare, Potentially Fatal, Parasite Linked to 2015 Migrant Crisis
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/05/04/sweden-increasing-cases-potentially-fatal-parasite-linked-mass-migration/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiqrcm_6YHiAhVLL6wKHeRFCzAQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw24_aVUBsWLgcdOx6y-SLiO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Justice Kavanaugh is Still Triggering the Left
NICHOLAS J. KASTER
The unhinged left loses its mind over a single university course. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/justice_kavanaugh_is_still_triggering_the_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Remember when Obama made fun of Trump's 'magic wand' to fix the economy?
MAY 4, 2019
Barack gets a reality check.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/remember_when_obama_made_fun_of_trumps_magic_wand_to_fix_the_economy.html


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Equity amount? Value of house?


The loan would  be for 65% of value..


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Kids In Philadelphia Muslim Society: ‘We Will Chop Off Their Heads’ For Allah
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/46764/watch-kids-philadelphia-muslim-society-we-will-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4599


Send them all back, lock em all up and MAGA.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/atomwaffen-division-army-soldier-investigation-corwyn-storm-carver_n_5ccb5350e4b0e4d7572fde38

The real war on terror continues.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

I love watching  Fox and Trump and Nunes keep freaking out about the Mueller Report, which supposedly exonerated Trump.

"I'm fucked," said Trump when he  heard Mueller was investigating. "This is the end of my presidency."

It wasn't, but they're still freaking out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/atomwaffen-division-army-soldier-investigation-corwyn-storm-carver_n_5ccb5350e4b0e4d7572fde38
> 
> The real war on terror continues.


The Huffington Post huh?
Lock them up too, but let's just wait and see if he is guilty after all I am called a white nationalist around here quite often.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I love watching  Fox and Trump and Nunes keep freaking out about the Mueller Report, which supposedly exonerated Trump.
> 
> "I'm fucked," said Trump when he  heard Mueller was investigating. "This is the end of my presidency."
> 
> It wasn't, but they're still freaking out.


Suckers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

*Nolte: MSNBC's Chris Hayes Spreads Conspiracy Theory to Explain Trump's Economy*



_





Screenshot/MSNBC
JOHN NOLTE 4 May 2019 
*Fresh off losing a fifth of his audience due to the debunking of his Russia Collusion Hoax, MSNBC’s Chris Hayes is now spreading an all-new conspiracy theory to explain away President Trump’s booming economy.*

And I’m not using the term “conspiracy theory” lightly.


Hayes has an actual “theory” about an actual “conspiracy” involving millions (literally) of business owners secretly plotting to damage Barack Obama and benefit Trump.

In trying to explain why the economy has roared back to life under Trump, Hayes told his nearly two million Twitter followers this[emphasis added]:

Lots of regular people – critics, bloggers, gadflies, etc were able to see this but the commanding heights of the econ/policy/political worlds either could not or would not.

Or, an even less charitable interpretation: they didn’t get it wrong at all. *They didn’t want full employment, they didn’t want wage growth and empowered workers and they certainly didn’t want that happening under a Democratic president.*

I mean, years of the titans of industry whining about the skills mismatch, how they can’t find good workers, and chin-stroking conferences about labor force participation, and columns about how it was workers’ own fault, on and on and on, all just garbage.

Come close. Hear some truth.


This is how it happened, y’all…

When Obama was president, when Barry the Democrat was president, when a BLACK! man was president, millions and millions and millions of businesses got together, using Skype or something, and colluded to keep the economy down.

What I’m saying is this… Obama’s failed economy had nothing to do with the burdens of Obamacare or all those regulations or him always running around threatening to raise taxes. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. It was a plot. A conspiracy. And after the Republican won, these very same business owners reconvened around a giant table, like the table SPECTRE uses, but bigger cuz there are millions of them, and said, Okay, now we hire! And then, they all sat around and laughed maniacally, like Dr. Evil as fluoride poured into the drinking water.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is CNN,?
> 
> Trump Hits All Time High On Handling of the Economy in Latest CNN Poll
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/03/trump-hits-new-high-economy-cnn-poll/


Ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!
> 
> We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.
> 
> In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


As a university professor, I teach, participate in professional associations, lecture on various campuses, give papers at scholarly conferences, and review books for national journals and local newspapers: in short, I get around. For many years I have lived in dread of having to answer The Question. Curiously, no one has asked it.

At first I wondered if I had an ego problem. Did I feel bruised to learn that I was not important enough to be asked? Were not more visible and professionally celebrated chaps with similar backgrounds having to face the music? 

Apparently not. So far as I know, none of the others, whose number is legion, has been asked either.

The Question: "What did you know, and when did you know it?" For at the age of fifteen I became a Communist, and, although expelled from the party in 1950 at age twenty, I remained a supporter of the international movement and of the Soviet Union until there was nothing left to support. Now, as everyone knows, in a noble effort to liberate the human race from violence and oppression we broke all records for mass slaughter, piling up tens of millions of corpses in less than three-quarters of a century. When the Asian figures are properly calculated, the aggregate to our credit may reach the seemingly incredible numbers widely claimed. Those who are big on multiculturalism might note that the great majority of our victims were nonwhite.— Eugene Genovese


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!
> 
> We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.
> 
> In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


Never having been much good at math, I shy away from quibbles over statistics. Still, all quibbles aside, we have a disquieting number of corpses to account for.- - Genovese


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I love watching  Fox and Trump and Nunes keep freaking out about the Mueller Report, which supposedly exonerated Trump.
> 
> "I'm fucked," said Trump when he  heard Mueller was investigating. "This is the end of my presidency."
> 
> It wasn't, but they're still freaking out.


*Might want get some plastic bags for your four “ high end “ Lowe’s boxes on Baltic Ave....
Wet weather on the horizon...your Government stipend will be ready on the fifteenth.
“ Messy “ “ Messy “ “ Messy “......your financials are showing.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> The loan would  be for 65% of value..


so $2.92 value.  Ask your bank what their CLTV is for a HELOC.  Typically, 70%.  That would only leave you about 145k in equity on a 2nd (HELOC) to pay toward your 1st.  Your monthly payments on your current loan is about 8k, avg interest portion of monthly payment is about $4600.  (145k payment toward first mortgage/8k monthly payment on 1st mortgage=18 month acceleration of the 1st mortgage), would save you at least 72k in interest over 1 1/2 years.  Your deduction over the same period is at least 82k.  But an outright interest savings of 72k today as opposed to a tax deduction 12 months down the line at tax time sounds a lot better to me.  But your 145k second would cost you interest only $483.00 a month in addition to your 1st mortgage payment which is still in place for 4 years after you paid off 18 months with your cheaper simple interest money, which you could easily pay more if you’re positive cash flowing monthly wage income.  A HELOC is a two way account.  Things get tight, you can pull some out.  Not so on an amortized loan.  Venmo me my 10k.  You’re welcome


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> so $2.92 value.  Ask your bank what their CLTV is for a HELOC.  Typically, 70%.  That would only leave you about 145k in equity on a 2nd (HELOC) to pay toward your 1st.  Your monthly payments on your current loan is about 8k, avg interest portion of monthly payment is about $4600.  (145k payment toward first mortgage/8k monthly payment on 1st mortgage=18 month acceleration of the 1st mortgage), would save you at least 72k in interest over 1 1/2 years.  Your deduction over the same period is at least 82k.  But an outright interest savings of 72k today as opposed to a tax deduction 12 months down the line at tax time sounds a lot better to me.  But your 145k second would cost you interest only $483.00 a month in addition to your 1st mortgage payment which is still in place for 4 years after you paid off 18 months with your cheaper simple interest money, which you could easily pay more if you’re positive cash flowing monthly wage income.  A HELOC is a two way account.  Things get tight, you can pull some out.  Not so on an amortized loan.  Venmo me my 10k.  You’re welcome


I think you lost him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

You dirty rat.

As prison looms, prosecutors refuse final meeting with Cohen
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/news/as-prison-looms-prosecutors-refuse-final-meeting-with-cohen/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwin86yP0YLiAhUDCawKHUU6BNoQlO8DMAl6BAgHECk&usg=AOvVaw3YyT7e2ZZ8tFrFUIHe8Ja6


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> so $2.92 value.  Ask your bank what their CLTV is for a HELOC.  Typically, 70%.  That would only leave you about 145k in equity on a 2nd (HELOC) to pay toward your 1st.  Your monthly payments on your current loan is about 8k, avg interest portion of monthly payment is about $4600.  (145k payment toward first mortgage/8k monthly payment on 1st mortgage=18 month acceleration of the 1st mortgage), would save you at least 72k in interest over 1 1/2 years.  Your deduction over the same period is at least 82k.  But an outright interest savings of 72k today as opposed to a tax deduction 12 months down the line at tax time sounds a lot better to me.  But your 145k second would cost you interest only $483.00 a month in addition to your 1st mortgage payment which is still in place for 4 years after you paid off 18 months with your cheaper simple interest money, which you could easily pay more if you’re positive cash flowing monthly wage income.  A HELOC is a two way account.  Things get tight, you can pull some out.  Not so on an amortized loan.  Venmo me my 10k.  You’re welcome


I don't want a second mortgage. Where did that come from? I just want to replace my first, if there's a better deal than that which I currently have. No need to overly complicate it.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you lost him.


Did you read what he wrote? He lost himself! Poor guy is so confused...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you read what he wrote? He lost himself! Poor guy is so confused...


No wonder he is always broke.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wonder he is always broke.


Clearly. “Things get tight, you can pull some out.” That screed he wrote was like “Unabomber/Mortgage Advisor.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't want a second mortgage. Where did that come from? I just want to replace my first, if there's a better deal than that which I currently have. No need to overly complicate it.


It’s only complicated for posers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you lost him.


Never had him.  Posers are easily lost in simpke things like interest.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Clearly. “Things get tight, you can pull some out.” That screed he wrote was like “Unabomber/Mortgage Advisor.”


Lol! You people crack me up.  Too smart to know you’re not....


----------



## espola (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never had him.  Posers are easily lost in simpke things like interest.


I have been saying that about you for years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you read what he wrote? He lost himself! Poor guy is so confused...


Make sure you check your CLTV today.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been saying that about you for years.


How’s it feel to be wrong for all those years?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No wonder he is always broke.


I have a nickel to add to your .20 cent annual raise.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Make sure you check your CLTV today.  Lol!


I have DirecTV. Galaxy lost.


----------



## Friesland (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bottle Rocket.  Happy New Year!!  Fries U!  What a deal!!


----------



## Friesland (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 5.4 million jobs in 28 months.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never had him.  Posers are easily lost in simpke things like interest.


Posers like me think clearly and speak clearly, unlike you. When a poser like me asks a guy who pontificates like you do about money and finance to show me how I can replace my mortgage with a better deal, then a confused guy who doesn’t think straight starts talking to me about second mortgages and what I can do if “things get tight.” You dealt with the issues in your scared and confused brain and not my simple request.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4600


Wait for it............QE


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Posers like me think clearly and speak clearly, unlike you. When a poser like me asks a guy who pontificates like you do about money and finance to show me how I can replace my mortgage with a better deal, then a confused guy who doesn’t think straight starts talking to me about second mortgages and what I can do if “things get tight.” You dealt with the issues in your scared and confused brain and not my simple request.


Lol!  Go and check your CLTV poser


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Posers like me think clearly and speak clearly, unlike you. When a poser like me asks a guy who pontificates like you do about money and finance to show me how I can replace my mortgage with a better deal, then a confused guy who doesn’t think straight starts talking to me about second mortgages and what I can do if “things get tight.” You dealt with the issues in your scared and confused brain and not my simple request.


Admitting you’re a poser is the first step.  Good on ya!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Admitting you’re a poser is the first step.  Good on ya!


Those who can do, those that can't babble about it, quit babbling.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Admitting you’re a poser is the first step.  Good on ya!


I advise you to spend a day in a real mortgage or financial advisor’s office and learn how to speak to people in ways that are understandable.
The trick is to boil down fairly sophisticated financial concepts and, yes, even equations, into clear language that people can understand. 
Maybe that’s why you work for the government...you speak bureaucratese and don’t know how to communicate to the layperson. It’s a skill. 
But look at the bright side...without saying anything about what any of it means, you do know how to say the letters Q and E together!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do, those that can't babble about it, quit babbling.


Just like your father.....Junior.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I advise you to spend a day in a real mortgage or financial advisor’s office and learn how to speak to people in ways that are understandable.
> The trick is to boil down fairly sophisticated financial concepts and, yes, even equations, into clear language that people can understand.
> Maybe that’s why you work for the government...you speak bureaucratese and don’t know how to communicate to the layperson. It’s a skill.
> But look at the bright side...without saying anything about what any of it means, you do know how to say the letters Q and E together!


Those people love suckers like you CLTV boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4601


Fake News.


----------



## Friesland (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


They are really, really, REALLY gonna lock Killary up this time. I can feel it!!!!!!

Then Obummer will be one and dunner!


----------



## Friesland (May 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait for it............QE


Already here homey. Or didn't you see your boi at the spigot?

Trying to push the slowdown past Nov 2020. Think they can do it?

Now, you gonna take my bet, clucky boi?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> They are really, really, REALLY gonna lock Killary up this time. I can feel it!!!!!!
> 
> Then Obummer will be one and dunner!


At least we know the Mueller investigation in done.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Leaked Transcript of Loretta Lynch’s Testimony on Pre-Exoneration Tarmac Meeting With Bill Clinton Shows He Was ‘Strangely Eager’ to Speak to Her












_Real Clear Investigation’s_ Eric Felten obtained a copy of the still unreleased transcript of then-Attorney General Loretta Lynch’s Congressional testimony about her infamous tarmac meeting with Bill Clinton.

On the evening of Monday, June 27, 2016, between 7 and 8 pm, Clinton made his way onto Lynch’s private plane which had recently landed at Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport.

Four days later, on Friday, July 1st, Hillary Clinton was interviewed by FBI agents for 3 1/2 hours about her use of a private email server during her tenure as Secretary of State.

The following Tuesday, July 5th, then-FBI Director James Comey held a press conference during which he recounted Hillary Clinton’s many violations of the law, before making the stunning announcement that he was clearing the former first lady of wrongdoing.




The day after their meeting, a reporter questioned Lynch about what she and Bill Clinton had discussed the previous evening. She replied, “Our conversation was a great deal about his grandchildren… It was primarily social, there was no discussion of any matter pending for the [Justice] department or any matter pending for any other body.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Already here homey. Or didn't you see your boi at the spigot?
> 
> Trying to push the slowdown past Nov 2020. Think they can do it?
> 
> Now, you gonna take my bet, clucky boi?


Sure why not?  Go ahead do the ROA calculation.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Friesland said:


> They are really, really, REALLY gonna lock Killary up this time. I can feel it!!!!!!
> 
> Then Obummer will be one and dunner!


what a deal!! Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2019)

"We had a very productive phone call . . . he smiled a little".


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those people love suckers like you CLTV boy.


Somebody's jealll-ous! Believe me, after our little chats I don't blame you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody's jealll-ous! Believe me, after our little chats I don't blame you.


I checked your CLTV.  I’m not jealous.


----------



## Friesland (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> what a deal!! Lol!


Come on huli huli boi. Put your beverages where your pie hole is.

Meanwhile, Monday Funday - 25% tariffs. Regressive taxes to balance the Corp tax giveaway?

The con is strong in this one!

I think Killary is on her way to Gitmo as I type!


----------



## Friesland (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sure why not?  Go ahead do the ROA calculation.  Lol!


Wait, you taking my bet?

Awesome. I got to go back and remember what we wagered, but I do recall it was cold and frosty - and there was lots of it!

I never thought this moment would come: huli huli boi putting his money where his mouth is.

I'll be making a few calls to CPAs on Monday and firing up my fridge! Sweet!!


----------



## Friesland (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (May 5, 2019)

Where's my huli huli boi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4602


Of course it is spigot boy!!  Quebec Echo!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Where's my huli huli boi
> 
> View attachment 4603


That’s what options are for spigot boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait, you taking my bet?
> 
> Awesome. I got to go back and remember what we wagered, but I do recall it was cold and frosty - and there was lots of it!
> 
> ...


I already talked to your CPA’s.  They’re laughing their asses off because you can’t do simple ROA math.  We’re splitting the fee because we’re gonna bait you a little more because you can’t remember your bet.  Something about a safety deposit box.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Come on huli huli boi. Put your beverages where your pie hole is.
> 
> Meanwhile, Monday Funday - 25% tariffs. Regressive taxes to balance the Corp tax giveaway?
> 
> ...


Lol!! Fries u!! What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4602


The last time I caught you cherry picking the data you disappeared for a month.


----------



## Friesland (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The last time I caught you cherry picking the data you disappeared for a month.


You're almost funny. 

So huli huli boi, you got my beer ready?

Or is your house listed on your bank's balance sheet as an asset (yours might be, it'd be like you to default. I wouldn't doubt you don't pay your debts.)

Meanwhile.


----------



## Friesland (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I already talked to your CPA’s.  They’re laughing their asses off because you can’t do simple ROA math.  We’re splitting the fee because we’re gonna bait you a little more because you can’t remember your bet.  Something about a safety deposit box.  Lol!


You're an idiot.

Head down to the beer store and buy my beer with your goodwill. See what kind of cash flow you get out of that asset. Lol.

You can send my beer to the guy with the nice hair. He'll hold on to it for me. I actually trust him.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Clinton Claims Election Was 'Stolen' From Her
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2019/05/06/clinton-claims-election-was-stolen-from-her-n2545889?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwirytuLk4fiAhXrr1QKHS3lD68QlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw2l21iHeTR3_26xwEfNXbah&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

GALLUP: TRUMP APPROVAL HITS HIGH; TOPS OBAMA AT SAME TIME IN PRESIDENCY...
https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/gallup-trump-approval-rating-ticks-up-to-new-high-of-46-percent/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> Head down to the beer store and buy my beer with your goodwill. See what kind of cash flow you get out of that asset. Lol.
> 
> ...


Lol!  No problem.  I like your CPA’s.  We drank your beer but left the bottles near the blue recycling bin out back for you to collect and take to the recycling site this Saturday.  You win!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clinton Claims Election Was 'Stolen' From Her
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2019/05/06/clinton-claims-election-was-stolen-from-her-n2545889?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwirytuLk4fiAhXrr1QKHS3lD68QlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw2l21iHeTR3_26xwEfNXbah&ampcf=1


Obvi!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're almost funny.
> 
> So huli huli boi, you got my beer ready?
> 
> ...


Speaking of funny.  Where’s the Jan 2009 to Mar 2012 bars at?  Cherry pickers should at least compare cherries to cherries.  This is the kinda Fries U analytics that cracks up me, your uncle and, now your CPA’s too!!


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> Head down to the beer store and buy my beer with your goodwill. See what kind of cash flow you get out of that asset. Lol.
> 
> ...


Iz doesn’t like people with money. None of them ever agree with his stupid theories!
But good hair boy agrees with him that our money is fake!


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're almost funny.
> 
> So huli huli boi, you got my beer ready?
> 
> ...


You’re missing Iz’s point. 
He doesn’t have debts. 
He’s not creditworthy, he doesn’t make any money and he’s mad that the lender makes money off the loan!

We guys with money are posers and suckers. Guys like him, without any, aren’t! 
A fine head on his shoulders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz doesn’t like people with money. None of them ever agree with his stupid theories!
> But good hair boy agrees with him that our money is fake!


Hey, don't you have some houses that need converting?


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, don't you have some houses that need converting?


Converting to what? Back to the fake money I bought them with?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz doesn’t like people with money. None of them ever agree with his stupid theories!
> But good hair boy agrees with him that our money is fake!


Lol!  You’re the only fake one here. Money is real.  Real counterfeit and fraudulent.  Too tough a concept  for you Fries U grads to grasp.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re missing Iz’s point.
> He doesn’t have debts.
> He’s not creditworthy, he doesn’t make any money and he’s mad that the lender makes money off the loan!
> 
> ...


Ahhh mister collateralized debt that is also an asset but, can’t do the ROA or ROE equation to shows us.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Converting to what? Back to the fake money I bought them with?


Yes.  You’re paying too much for those dollars given that they are fake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clinton Claims Election Was 'Stolen' From Her
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2019/05/06/clinton-claims-election-was-stolen-from-her-n2545889?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwirytuLk4fiAhXrr1QKHS3lD68QlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw2l21iHeTR3_26xwEfNXbah&ampcf=1


That is pretty much a known fact at this point. The slight percentages he won by in a few keys states was well within the Russian bargain of influence . . . why do you think t won't even discuss it, he knows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You’re the only fake one here. Money is real.  Real counterfeit and fraudulent.  Too tough a concept  for you Fries U grads to grasp.


So out with the fed and back to the gold standard Mr. Cain?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is pretty much a known fact at this point. The slight percentages he won by in a few keys states was well within the Russian bargain of influence . . . why do you think t won't even discuss it, he knows.


Coocoo like father, like son.  Patch up your puka net.  You might catch some No’ne i’a


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So out with the fed and back to the gold standard Mr. Cain?


No.  My insurance company is making too much money off your bank so I can buy more gold.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is pretty much a known fact at this point. The slight percentages he won by in a few keys states was well within the Russian bargain of influence . . . why do you think t won't even discuss it, he knows.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Presidential medal of freedom? t says tiger is a great "person", two sexual predators patting each other on the back.


----------



## Nonononono (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4591


----------



## Nonononono (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4592


----------



## Nonononono (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4593


----------



## Nonononono (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Saved the best for last.
> 
> View attachment 4594


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Looks like Tiger has gone off of the reservation.


----------



## Racist Joe (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Tiger has gone off of the reservation.
> View attachment 4611


Looks like you have mixed up your racist metaphors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Tiger has gone off of the reservation.
> View attachment 4611


Looks like you don't know anything about tiger.


----------



## Racist Joe (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Tiger has gone off of the reservation.





Racist Joe said:


> Looks like you have mixed up your racist metaphors.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like you don't know anything about tiger.


Looks like you’re more racist than previously thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like you don't know anything about tiger.


Why wouldn't you capitalize his name?
Is he less that you?
Whitey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Looks like you have mixed up your racist metaphors.


Just a figure of speech.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Looks like you’re more racist than previously thought.


Now what?


----------



## Racist Joe (May 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Looks like you’re more racist than previously thought.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a figure of speech.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Now what?


Looks like it’s just after 5, so it’s now onto your immigrant racism.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> Head down to the beer store and buy my beer with your goodwill. See what kind of cash flow you get out of that asset. Lol.
> 
> ...



*Nice of you to come to the Forum " unarmed ".....maybe next time wait til 
the day of.....*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Looks like you’re more racist than previously thought.


*Democratic Racists that don't even know their own *
*Party's History of Extreme Racism !*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Looks like it’s just after 5, so it’s now onto your immigrant racism.


*There's a whole group of your fellow Racists out there in Internet Land*
*that would love to compare notes with you.....*

*Democrats = KKK*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why wouldn't you capitalize his name?
> Is he less that you?
> Whitey.


Tiger deserves a second chance at redemption I guess.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democratic Racists that don't even know their own *
> *Party's History of Extreme Racism !*


It’s worse then that!  They know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tiger deserves a second chance at redemption I guess.


You’re just jealous that you had to be a rat.  Your father named you well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democratic Racists that don't even know their own *
> *Party's History of Extreme Racism !*


Jim Crow, KKK and FDR.
Now what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tiger deserves a second chance at redemption I guess.


Tiger doesn't deserve anything he hasn't already earned.
IMHO, he's earned the comeback.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tiger doesn't deserve anything he hasn't already earned.
> IMHO, he's earned the comeback.


I was pretty pissed at Tiger, but was very happy to see him win the Masters again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Gallup: Trump approval hits new high, now higher than Obama's and Reagan's at this point
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/05/06/gallup-trump-approval-hits-new-high-now-higher-obamas-reagans-point/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Look at the size of this beast.


----------



## Racist Joe (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look at the size of this beast.
> View attachment 4613


Look at the size of your sexism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Look at the size of your sexism.


I can't do anything right.
I feel like Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tiger doesn't deserve anything he hasn't already earned.
> IMHO, he's earned the comeback.


Personally dumbass, his personal bs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was pretty pissed at Tiger, but was very happy to see him win the Masters again.


It is good for golf.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jim Crow, KKK and FDR.
> Now what?


You mean the former "Dixiecrats" who are now Republicans?


----------



## Nonononono (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is good for golf.


Golf is home to well known wife beaters and philanderers, some of whom are tweeting while pinching a loaf in the White House right about now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Golf is home to well known wife beaters and philanderers, some of whom are tweeting while pinching a loaf in the White House right about now.


Gentlemen
Only
Ladies
Forbidden

. . . t has been quoted more than once saying he believes golf should only be for those that can afford to be members of a country club.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Looks like it’s just after 5, so it’s now onto your immigrant racism.


Immigrant, mexcan and Hispanic are not races.
Sorry, those facts are always getting in the way, aren't they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is good for golf.


The 2 biggest golf events ever were both at Agusta, Jack in 86 and Tiger in 2019.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Golf is home to well known wife beaters and philanderers, some of whom are tweeting while pinching a loaf in the White House right about now.


Some women just won't listen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gentlemen
> Only
> Ladies
> Forbidden
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Oh My: NYT Editorial Board Concedes Trump is Right on Border Crisis, Urges Congress to Fulfill New WH Budget Request
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/05/06/oh-my-nyt-editorial-board-concedes-trump-is-right-about-the-border-crisis-urges-congress-to-fulfill-his-budget-request-n2545915?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi2x4HgoYniAhVSXKwKHQj2D20QlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw0RWyiImzcHxpU1t9uWC2rd


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh My: NYT Editorial Board Concedes Trump is Right on Border Crisis, Urges Congress to Fulfill New WH Budget Request
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/05/06/oh-my-nyt-editorial-board-concedes-trump-is-right-about-the-border-crisis-urges-congress-to-fulfill-his-budget-request-n2545915?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi2x4HgoYniAhVSXKwKHQj2D20QlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw0RWyiImzcHxpU1t9uWC2rd


When you squeeze an open tube full of toothpaste what happens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Trump administration forces China to sell the Port of Long Beach
 
One serious Obama mistake, corrected. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/trump_administration_forces_china_to_sell_the_port_of_long_beach.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you squeeze an open tube full of toothpaste what happens?


Your brains ooooze out


----------



## Racist Joe (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Immigrant, mexcan and Hispanic are not races.
> Sorry, those facts are always getting in the way, aren't they?





Sheriff Joe said:


> The 2 biggest golf events ever were both at Agusta, Jack in 86 and Tiger in 2019.


Looks like you could buy some vowels.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh My: NYT Editorial Board Concedes Trump is Right on Border Crisis, Urges Congress to Fulfill New WH Budget Request
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/05/06/oh-my-nyt-editorial-board-concedes-trump-is-right-about-the-border-crisis-urges-congress-to-fulfill-his-budget-request-n2545915?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi2x4HgoYniAhVSXKwKHQj2D20QlO8DMAl6BAgIECk&usg=AOvVaw0RWyiImzcHxpU1t9uWC2rd


Let me guess - you didn't read it, you just copied what someone else said about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Let me guess - you didn't read it, you just copied what someone else said about it.


Don't project please.


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  My insurance company is making too much money off your bank so I can buy more gold.


You go with that economicalish Jean-iousity... *Over the past 30 years, the price of gold has increased by 335%. Over the same period, the Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJIA) has gained 1,255% and the Fidelity Investment Grade Bond Fund (FBNDX) has returned 672%.*


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Tiger has gone off of the reservation.
> View attachment 4611


They're business partners, you racist dim bulb. Put down the sterno and read a paper.


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of funny.  Where’s the Jan 2009 to Mar 2012 bars at?  Cherry pickers should at least compare cherries to cherries.  This is the kinda Fries U analytics that cracks up me, your uncle and, now your CPA’s too!!


Yeah, month to month and year to year comparisons would be too hard for you. I know. But others can follow it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Why won't Fat Jerry or any other Democrat go down and read the unredacted Mueller report? It's been available for a week or 2.
Because they don't give a fuck what it says, they know they got nothing, they just want to leak any dirt on Trump they can.
Get over it you Bitches.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You go with that economicalish Jean-iousity... *Over the past 30 years, the price of gold has increased by 335%. Over the same period, the Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJIA) has gained 1,255% and the Fidelity Investment Grade Bond Fund (FBNDX) has returned 672%.*


Yes.  It’s called allocation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, month to month and year to year comparisons would be too hard for you. I know. But others can follow it.


Following the cherry pickers trail is always easy.  It always leads back to Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Look at the size of your sexism.


*Flour please.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why won't Fat Jerry or any other Democrat go down and read the unredacted Mueller report? It's been available for a week or 2.
> Because they don't give a fuck what it says, they know they got nothing, they just want to leak any dirt on Trump they can.
> Get over it you Bitches.


You know how these Nutters are.  Relentless whining losers.  They need to grow up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gentlemen
> Only
> Ladies
> Forbidden
> ...


Care to post where and when and to whom this was said?
Be sure to site your source you cheese eating fool.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Golf is home to well known wife beaters and philanderers, some of whom are tweeting while pinching a loaf in the White House right about now.


He eats you guys for breakfast and craps you out by lunch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> They're business partners, you racist dim bulb. Put down the sterno and read a paper.


What does that have to do with his award?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Flour please.......*


Last meal, blindfold and a cigarette.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that have to do with his award?


A Racist won’t answer that question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gentlemen
> Only
> Ladies
> Forbidden
> ...


Is that why your mother is not allowed to steal golf balls?


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that have to do with his award?


If you know Trump you know the answer is "everything."  Mikey and Paulie... having some alone time.

Racist sterno Joe. Doing his stupid racist thing.


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Trade wars are easy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to post where and when and to whom this was said?
> Be sure to site your source you cheese eating fool.


“I’d like to see golf be an aspirational sport,” Trump told _Golf Digest_ once, “where you aspire to join a club someday, you want to play, you go out and become successful.”

Hey, middle class, your president doesn’t think you deserve golf. Care to try pickleball?

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/04/donald-trump-made-golf-gross-again/586633/

https://www.facebook.com/cnn/posts/10159364870031509?comment_id=10159369992076509&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}

I would make golf aspirational, instead of trying to bring everybody into golf, people that are never gonna be able to be there anyway. You know, they're working so hard to make golf, as they say, a game of the people. And I think golf should be a game that the people want to aspire to through success.

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/donald-trump-interview


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that have to do with his award?


t needs to latch onto something, anything to make himself look better. He is a cheater, a liar, a thief and is only concerned about the wellbeing of Donald J. Trump, just like you.


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Following the cherry pickers trail is always easy.  It always leads back to Fries U!  What a deal.


Since your house is a bank asset you can pick cherries in your back yard - aka the bank lobby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to post where and when and to whom this was said?
> Be sure to site your source you cheese eating fool.


So you’re not a fan of the new innovations and ideas to change the game, open it up a little.

I don’t think it’s going to help anything. Golf should be something beautiful, elegant, something people aspire to play eventually.

Is that elitist?

It may be elitist, and perhaps that’s what golf needs. Let golf be elitist. When I say “aspire,” that’s a positive word. Let people work hard and aspire to some day be able to play golf. To afford to play it. They’re trying to teach golf to people who will never be able to really play it. They’re trying too hard. Because of the expense of playing, and the land needed, golf is never going to be basketball, where all you need is a court.

http://fortune.com/2015/07/01/donald-trump-golf-rich-elite/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Hundreds of former Justice Department officials said in an open letter released Monday that President Donald Trump would be facing multiple felony charges for obstruction of justice stemming from the Russia investigation if he were not President.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Trade wars are easy.


Actually, Wars are what happens when you don’t trade.  Fries U!  What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t needs to latch onto something, anything to make himself look better. He is a cheater, a liar, a thief and is only concerned about the wellbeing of Donald J. Trump, just like you.


Imagine the shittiness of the candidate YOU people nominated.  It doesn’t get any worse.....and now your party is running on vote for us, we’re gonna raise taxes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Since your house is a bank asset you can pick cherries in your back yard - aka the bank lobby.


Square peg in circular hole. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you’re not a fan of the new innovations and ideas to change the game, open it up a little.
> 
> I don’t think it’s going to help anything. Golf should be something beautiful, elegant, something people aspire to play eventually.
> 
> ...


How about the Havanna Open?  Or the Caracas Invitational?  Is that inclusive enough?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hundreds of former Justice Department officials said in an open letter released Monday that President Donald Trump would be facing multiple felony charges for obstruction of justice stemming from the Russia investigation if he were not President.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Imagine the shittiness of the candidate YOU people nominated.  It doesn’t get any worse.....and now your party is running on vote for us, we’re gonna raise taxes.


Enough idiots like you believed t's (and some still hold on to that hope) blatant lies, now we all know how wrong you were (are).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

So in the t world losing a billion dollars makes you a billionaire? . . . "More than any individual in America" don the con exposed once again, but of course he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and not lose the support of the losers.


----------



## Friesland (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Square peg in circular hole. Lol!


You're the one that claimed it, Burddah. If your peg don't fit the hole, nothing I can do for you...

Meanwhile, Bruddah and Don the Con got some things in common, perhaps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If you know Trump you know the answer is "everything."  Mikey and Paulie... having some alone time.
> 
> Racist sterno Joe. Doing his stupid racist thing.


Racist?
Change the record.
You're too easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t needs to latch onto something, anything to make himself look better. He is a cheater, a liar, a thief and is only concerned about the wellbeing of Donald J. Trump, just like you.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hundreds of former Justice Department officials said in an open letter released Monday that President Donald Trump would be facing multiple felony charges for obstruction of justice stemming from the Russia investigation if he were not President.


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enough idiots like you believed t's (and some still hold on to that hope) blatant lies, now we all know how wrong you were (are).


Like father, like son.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Imagine the shittiness of the candidate YOU people nominated.  It doesn’t get any worse.....and now your party is running on vote for us, we’re gonna raise taxes.


Imagine the shittiness of the career Republicans who couldn't beat an obvious criminal fraud in the primaries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker
[QUOTE="espola said:


> Imagine the shittiness of the career Republicans who couldn't beat an obvious criminal fraud in the primaries.


Is that all you got, Husker’s Dad?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're the one that claimed it, Burddah. If your peg don't fit the hole, nothing I can do for you...
> 
> Meanwhile, Bruddah and Don the Con got some things in common, perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 4620


Trying to run from your cherry picking again.  Lol!!


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If you know Trump you know the answer is "everything."  Mikey and Paulie... having some alone time.
> 
> Racist sterno Joe. Doing his stupid racist thing.


*Squeeze it Friedpotatohands, we know you like to tease it....*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So in the t world losing a billion dollars makes you a billionaire? . . . "More than any individual in America" don the con exposed once again, but of course he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and not lose the support of the losers.


*Jealousy and Envy.....you lick at them daily.*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Since your house is a bank asset you can pick cherries in your back yard - aka the bank lobby.


Says the cherry picker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So in the t world losing a billion dollars makes you a billionaire? . . . "More than any individual in America" don the con exposed once again, but of course he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and not lose the support of the losers.


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that all you got, Husker’s Dad?  Lol!


So everyone lost to the lying sack of shit, and still are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So everyone lost to the lying sack of shit, and still are.


Found your collusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So everyone lost to the lying sack of shit, and still are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So everyone lost to the lying sack of shit, and still are.


I found husker's type.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So everyone lost to the lying sack of shit, and still are.


Liar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar


t plays to his base, exclusively. His whole thing is to try to keep you happy, no wonder you love him so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

How the FBI Blatantly Lied About Christopher Steele to the FISA Court
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/07/fbi-lied-christopher-steele-fisa-court/


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're the one that claimed it, Burddah. If your peg don't fit the hole, nothing I can do for you...
> 
> Meanwhile, Bruddah and Don the Con got some things in common, perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 4620


This is too good.


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> This is too good.


How big of an idiot do you have to be to lose money in NYC in the late '80s?
He's perfect for his voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Everyone's a CPA this morning, but Trump is still the POTUS.


----------



## Friesland (May 8, 2019)

I'm so surprised a guy that presided over 6 corp bankruptcies, ran a casino accused of money laundering and couldn't get a legit bank loan was also a huge financial loser who spent his daddy's money like water.

That's a shocker.


----------



## Friesland (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone's a CPA this morning, but Trump is still the POTUS.


And you're still a racist clown, so at least we got that going for us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm so surprised a guy that presided over 6 corp bankruptcies, ran a casino accused of money laundering and couldn't get a legit bank loan was also a huge financial loser who spent his daddy's money like water.
> 
> That's a shocker.


Fries U, what a deal.
Do you offer CPA courses? 
Or just you clown classes?
Stick with the latter rather than the former, suits you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And you're still a racist clown, so at least we got that going for us.


"How black is the new Royal?"
And I am he racist.


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm so surprised a guy that presided over 6 corp bankruptcies, ran a casino accused of money laundering and couldn't get a legit bank loan was also a huge financial loser who spent his daddy's money like water.
> 
> That's a shocker.


His fans admire that. They wish it could be them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t plays to his base, exclusively. His whole thing is to try to keep you happy, no wonder you love him so.


I love watching you fools get sucked in and spat out like the emotional hemophiliacs that you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> How big of an idiot do you have to be to lose money in NYC in the late '80s?
> He's perfect for his voters.


You tell’um business magnate!  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm so surprised a guy that presided over 6 corp bankruptcies, ran a casino accused of money laundering and couldn't get a legit bank loan was also a huge financial loser who spent his daddy's money like water.
> 
> That's a shocker.


Fries U analytics!  What a deal!  Cherries anyone?  Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Former Obama Spy Czar: Yeah, What The Obama WH Did To The Trump Campaign Fits Definition of...Spying
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | May 08, 2019
_ 







The cat is out of the bag. You cannot put the toothpaste back in the tube. It seems like the Obama administration spied on the Trump campaign. The only thing left is figuring out the final cast of characters. James Comey, Rod Rosenstein, and some other familiar faces should be yanked back onto the Hill to discuss everything. From this apparent spy operation against the Trump campaign to FISA abuses, there are rumblings that the impending IG report on these abuses will be “scorching.” So, is there panic? There might be, especially after former Director of National Intelligence under Obama, James Clapper, nuked the FBI’s position that no spying occurred against the Trump team in 2016. The New York Times reported that some woman named Azra Turk was sent over by the FBI (or CIA) to oversee the spying operation, which also included longtime CIA operative Stefan Halper trying to infiltrate the campaign. Ms. Turk reportedly was a “honeypot” trying to pump information out of George Papadopoulos, who said he has no gripes with the Times’ piece other than he thought Turk was CIA. Yeah, former CIA director under Obama, John Brennan, is also on the list of people who need to get the hell back to the Hill to answer questions.  


Yet, Michael Goodwin of the NY Post also noted how it’s a bit disturbing that the liberal media takes all of this at face value. How do we know this wasn’t a plot to stop Trump from being elected? How do we know nothing illegal occurred? All should be answered in due time. With Attorney General William Barr at the helm at DOJ, I have confidence that this will happen. 
_


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

I like the “executive privilege” card pulled by Trump. Reminds me exactly of Nixon.
Good stuff!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Former Obama Spy Czar: Yeah, What The Obama WH Did To The Trump Campaign Fits Definition of...Spying
> Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | May 08, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


Freakin Clapper!  Snowden’s bitch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I like the “executive privilege” card pulled by Trump. Reminds me exactly of Nixon.
> Good stuff!


Great stuff.  No comparison though.  Fries U analytics are like global warming models.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> His fans admire that. They wish it could be them.


The want to be and try so hard to assholes but they just come off weak and uninformed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love watching you fools get sucked in and spat out like the emotional hemophiliacs that you are.


Trying to make yourself feel better I see, don't blame you, you need a distraction from your reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trying to make yourself feel better I see, don't blame you, you need a distraction from your reality.


We don’t have feelings.  Remember?  We wear bubble wrap so as not to pop the fragile mucous bubbles that surround you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We don’t have feelings.  Remember?  We wear bubble wrap so as not to pop the fragile mucous bubbles that surround you.


Sorry , but you nutters are the most over sensitive beings on earth. You whine about every little thing that doesn't fit into your vision of how things should be. Just start reading the posts from your side and see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

The worm has turned or time to play a little soft toss? Time will tell.


The Republican-led Senate Intelligence Committee has subpoenaed Donald Trump Jr., the president’s eldest son, to answer additional questions about his earlier testimony for the panel’s bipartisan Russia probe, according to a person familiar with the matter.

The committee wants him to respond to testimony by Donald Trump’s former fixer, Michael Cohen, on the Trump Tower Moscow project, the person said.

The subpoena marks the first known instance of a Republican-led congressional committee compelling testimony from one of Trump’s children, potentially setting up a battle between a fiercely protective father and his overseers in Congress.

https://news.yahoo.com/gop-led-senate-panel-subpoenas-204231253.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The worm has turned or time to play a little soft toss? Time will tell.
> 
> 
> The Republican-led Senate Intelligence Committee has subpoenaed Donald Trump Jr., the president’s eldest son, to answer additional questions about his earlier testimony for the panel’s bipartisan Russia probe, according to a person familiar with the matter.
> ...


What a Yahoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The want to be and try so hard to assholes but they just come off weak and uninformed.


And illiterate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

What exactly is executive privilege and who gets it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What exactly is executive privilege and who gets it?


When you find out tell t cuz he's confused about it and trying to use it in the wrong context.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you find out tell t cuz he's confused about it and trying to use it in the wrong context.


Who enforces it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Oh Fat Jerry.

Remember when Eric Holder was held in contempt of Congress? Here's what Rep. Nadler did in protest
https://www.theblaze.com/news/remember-when-eric-holder-was-held-in-contempt-of-congress-heres-what-rep-nadler-did-in-protest


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Extra Extra read all about it.
What a scoop.
Dumb fucks.
Fucking sore losers.

Donald Trump Revealed His Billion-Dollar Tax Write Off on 'The Apprentice' 15 Years Before New York Times 'Bombshell'
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/05/08/new-york-times-bombshell-already-part-of-donald-trump-apprentice-tv-narrative/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjisIb3ho3iAhXina0KHbH8BSIQlO8DMAd6BAgPECE&usg=AOvVaw0fiMNRqkNZKio-schoA2Mi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

What ever happened to the manufactured crisis?
Was it manufactured like collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry , but you nutters are the most over sensitive beings on earth. You whine about every little thing that doesn't fit into your vision of how things should be. Just start reading the posts from your side and see.


I guess we’re in touch with real people.  Good to know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The worm has turned or time to play a little soft toss? Time will tell.
> 
> 
> The Republican-led Senate Intelligence Committee has subpoenaed Donald Trump Jr., the president’s eldest son, to answer additional questions about his earlier testimony for the panel’s bipartisan Russia probe, according to a person familiar with the matter.
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Extra Extra read all about it.
> What a scoop.
> Dumb fucks.
> Fucking sore losers.
> ...


Par for the course like the yahoos in here.  They post stuff they’ve not read and end up making my arguments for me.  Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Par for the course like the yahoos in here.  They post stuff they’ve not read and end up making my arguments for me.  Lol!!


Yet all you do is make shit up like the above with no evidence, never, yes never.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Jerry Falwell Jr . . . Donald Trump Jr . . .

The kids aren't alright, or very bright.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet all you do is make shit up like the above with no evidence, never, yes never.


You’ll provide the evidence as always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet all you do is make shit up like the above with no evidence, never, yes never.


A lib wanting to be shown evidence?
Come on man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A lib wanting to be shown evidence?
> Come on man.


Who you calling a lib? Union ironworkers are a pretty damn moderate even conservative bunch, you are an idiot and prove it constantly. You know nothing about the things you try to talk about. Without cut and paste you would just be nono, except, presumably, you aren't castrated, but one never knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet all you do is make shit up like the above with no evidence, never, yes never.


Why do you lie so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who you calling a lib? Union ironworkers are a pretty damn moderate even conservative bunch, you are an idiot and prove it constantly. You know nothing about the things you try to talk about. Without cut and paste you would just be nono, except, presumably, you aren't castrated, but one never knows.


Do you and your wife ever talk?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Just watching Trump's Florida rally and you Dems better come up with someone else because he will destroy whoever comes out of that pathetic field.
Everywhere he goes people love this guy.
 
And plus we get 4 more years of,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Trump really saved America, just imagine if Hillary would have won.



Two New Confirmations See Trump Transform Another Appeals Court into a Conservative Majority

Posted at 7:45 pm on May 08, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[SCREENSHOT FROM URL]







Donald Trump continues his appointment of conservative judges.

On Wednesday, Bloomberg Law reported that the Senate had confirmed Joseph Bianco to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 2nd Circuit. Later this week, Judge Michael Park’s also expected to be seated.

Therefore, Yahtzee!

“When Trump makes additional appointments for vacancies that will be left by two judges who recently announced their retirements, Dennis Jacobs and Christopher Droney, the 13-member court will be majority Republican-appointed.”

Chuck Schumer was good with Bianco in 2005:

“I am proud to support someone as outstandingly qualified and well respected as Mr. Bianco.”

But now he ain’t. Here’s his March statement on bothjudges tilting the scales in favor of those who want smaller government and more liberty:

Another day, another partisan push by Senate Republicans for hard-right nominees to get lifetime appointments on the federal bench. One day after Senate Republicans elevated to the Sixth Circuit an attorney who proclaimed pre-existing condition protections are unconstitutional, Senate Judiciary Committee Republicans voted to advance the nominations of Michael Park and Joseph Bianco for the Second Circuit, despite objections from Senator Gillibrand and me.

Mr. Park has spent much of his career working in opposition to civil rights and seeking to advance the far-right agenda. He has been on the front lines of efforts to dismantle affirmative action policies in education, strike down our health care law, and is currently defending the Trump administration’s effort to insert a citizenship question into the 2020 census. I will be strongly opposing these nominations when they come to the Senate floor.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Feds knew Steele Dossier was politically motivated before it was submitted to FISA Court to permit spying on Trump campaign
MAY 8, 2019
The biggest scandal in American political history is unwinding, day by day. With 544 days until the election, there is going to be a lot more scandal ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/feds_knew_steele_dossier_was_politically_motivated_before_it_was_submitted_to_fisa_court_to_permit_spying_on_trump_campaign.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Feds knew Steele Dossier was politically motivated before it was submitted to FISA Court to permit spying on Trump campaign
> MAY 8, 2019
> The biggest scandal in American political history is unwinding, day by day. With 544 days until the election, there is going to be a lot more scandal ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/feds_knew_steele_dossier_was_politically_motivated_before_it_was_submitted_to_fisa_court_to_permit_spying_on_trump_campaign.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Shall we call you shallow sean? and/or counter with a Chris Christie?


----------



## Friesland (May 9, 2019)

Damn "welfare Queens!"

https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/fossil-fuel-subsidies-pentagon-spending-imf-report-833035/

Oh, and happy Rocket Man Launches Another day... guess the prospects of NK Trump Hotel were not as tantalizing as we all thought...


----------



## Friesland (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U analytics!  What a deal!  Cherries anyone?  Lol!!


Did you find your house on that bank balance sheet yet? Maybe Google maps will help...

How's that easy trade war working out?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Airhead nation, now even dumb blondes have a platform . . . assholes, airheads and authoritarians, this is America.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2019)

I have been detached from TV news hysteria most of this week while traveling.  It is really a refreshing feeling.

I gather from what has been leaking through to me that t is saying he is innocent of everything and that his word should be sufficient.  Reminds me of that "I am not a crook" guy who turned out to have been a crook after all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Damn "welfare Queens!"
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/fossil-fuel-subsidies-pentagon-spending-imf-report-833035/
> 
> Oh, and happy Rocket Man Launches Another day... guess the prospects of NK Trump Hotel were not as tantalizing as we all thought...


Rolling Stone huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been detached from TV news hysteria most of this week while traveling.  It is really a refreshing feeling.
> 
> I gather from what has been leaking through to me that t is saying he is innocent of everything and that his word should be sufficient.  Reminds me of that "I am not a crook" guy who turned out to have been a crook after all.


Wake up! That feeling is just you pissing the bed, again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been detached from TV news hysteria most of this week while traveling.  It is really a refreshing feeling.
> 
> I gather from what has been leaking through to me that t is saying he is innocent of everything and that his word should be sufficient.  Reminds me of that "I am not a crook" guy who turned out to have been a crook after all.


Don’t forget the crooks that oversaw the counterfeit money activities at the Fed and provided the policies to spend those counterfeit dollars on.  It’s over your head but that’s nothing new.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been detached from TV news hysteria most of this week while traveling.  It is really a refreshing feeling.
> 
> I gather from what has been leaking through to me that t is saying he is innocent of everything and that his word should be sufficient.  Reminds me of that "I am not a crook" guy who turned out to have been a crook after all.


Worse, at least that guy governed, made policy and knew he was doing wrong so tried to hide it. t does it to shore up his blindly loyal followers, they think it's cute what he does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t forget the crooks that oversaw the counterfeit money activities at the Fed and provided the policies to spend those counterfeit dollars on.  It’s over your head but that’s nothing new.


 . . . but yet again you can't layout the problems it caused or the trouble up ahead it may have created. You simply keep saying it's bad, bad, bad. Do you ever wonder why those that tell you these things don't do a full explanation? If they did then you would be able to instead of continuing with the, "it's over your head" defense for your inability to illuminate the issues.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but yet again you can't layout the problems it caused or the trouble up ahead it may have created. You simply keep saying it's bad, bad, bad. Do you ever wonder why those that tell you these things don't do a full explanation? If they did then you would be able to instead of continuing with the, "it's over your head" defense for your inability to illuminate the issues.


Start reading the Econ for politicians thread from the beginning.  Not sure you have the apptitude to comprehend fiscal policy.  Again, the masses are with you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wake up! That feeling is just you pissing the bed, again.


He says he’s been detached.  When was he attached?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Start reading the Econ for politicians thread from the beginning.  Not sure you have the apptitude to comprehend fiscal policy.  Again, the masses are with you.


QE or austerity? or is it a combo of both that is the problem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Start reading the Econ for politicians thread from the beginning.  Not sure you have the apptitude to comprehend fiscal policy.  Again, the masses are with you.


Do you look at the European model or that of Japan as apart of your thesis?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Start reading the Econ for politicians thread from the beginning.  Not sure you have the apptitude to comprehend fiscal policy.  Again, the masses are with you.


Do you see future inflation (as we haven't suffered yet) or the past stagflation as the reason you believe QE is our biggest issue?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 263758, member: 3256"







/QUOTE


*Its Cosplay Thursday.....

Oh look ....Rep Jerry Nadler does his best Danny DeVito as the Penguin....!





*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see future inflation (as we haven't suffered yet) or the past stagflation as the reason you believe QE is our biggest issue?


QE is the inflation of the money supply which precedes price inflation.  Always has been.  Always will be.  But when the Fed guarantees 2.25% on bank reserves and excess reserves, how much do you think the banks will release in to the economy?  Not nearly as much as they could.  I suspect that the tariffs are an attempt to cool the economy so that the Fed will lower interest rates to free up reserves that are better lent outside of the Fed system.  Lol!  Get all of that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you look at the European model or that of Japan as apart of your thesis?


You mean because both have their own QE programs?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> QE or austerity? or is it a combo of both that is the problem?


One precedes the other.  What do you think?


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE is the inflation of the money supply which precedes price inflation.  Always has been.  Always will be.  But when the Fed guarantees 2.25% on bank reserves and excess reserves, how much do you think the banks will release in to the economy?  Not nearly as much as they could.  I suspect that the tariffs are an attempt to cool the economy so that the Fed will lower interest rates to free up reserves that are better lent outside of the Fed system.  Lol!  Get all of that?


It’s not possible to be as stupid as you are.
Tell us about the inflation that followed the QE from 10 years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not possible to be as stupid as you are.
> Tell us about the inflation that followed the QE from 10 years ago.


Too late.  You already told us about it in your 4 house simulation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Cher: Donald Trump’s Children Aren’t ‘Worth a Damn’
WTF? Guess whose kid this he/ she is?
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/05/09/cher-donald-trumps-children-arent-worth-a-damn/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLkseZwY_iAhVBVK0KHfA3CFQQlO8DMAB6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw1aojU8BXy4bzz9GTxrL30Q&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Fat Jerry from 2012 on the Holder contempt vote.


(((Rep. Nadler)))

✔@RepJerryNadler
https://twitter.com/RepJerryNadler/status/218450339601448961

Just joined the #walkout of the House chamber to protest the shameful, politically-motivated GOP vote holding AG Holder in contempt


1,833
2:06 PM - Jun 28, 2012


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shall we call you shallow sean? and/or counter with a Chris Christie?


Christie is a lard assed hypocrite.
There, I said it.
I didnt post a comment with the pic.
Its not unlike many shallow 5nos has posted. (with and without comment)
I posted the picture as a model of personal responsibility.
Why do you ask?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Christie is a lard assed hypocrite.
> There, I said it.
> I didnt post a comment with the pic.
> Its not unlike many shallow 5nos has posted. (with and without comment)
> ...


"a model of personal responsibility"?  Meaning what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

You Won’t Believe What Happened When Attorney General Bill Barr Went to The White House Cabinet Meeting


Chad Pergram
@ChadPergram
Colleague John Roberts rpts AG Barr was greeted with a standing ovation as he walked into the Cabinet Room for today’s cabinet meeting. This comes as the House Judiciary Cmte continues to prep a contempt of Congress resolution for Barr
9:50 AM · May 8, 2019 · Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

A Trump supporter on Fox News eating 10 eggs at a Wisconsin diner is the latest triggering event for libs

 

_ 
Fox News went to the Johnny V’s Classic Diner is Wisconsin ahead of its hosting of a town hall with Amy Klobuchar and this Trump supporter eating 10 eggs, for some reason, became the target of liberal ire. “Holy crap!’ Vox’s Aaron Rupar exclaimed:
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A Trump supporter on Fox News eating 10 eggs at a Wisconsin diner is the latest triggering event for libs
> 
> View attachment 4643
> 
> ...


I eat 14 eggs for breakfast about twice a week!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2019)

espola said:


> "a model of personal responsibility"?  Meaning what?


A Model of Personal Responsibility.


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too late.  You already told us about it in your 4 house simulation.


3 houses. If I buy the 4th it’s very temporary as I will sell my current main residence.
Now tell us about the inflation you said happens, by definition, from QE. When was QE? 2009? 2010? Where’s the inflation? 
You really are that stupid. LOL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> 3 houses. If I buy the 4th it’s very temporary as I will sell my current main residence.
> Now tell us about the inflation you said happens, by definition, from QE. When was QE? 2009? 2010? Where’s the inflation?
> You really are that stupid. LOL!


Here you go, you did it again....bozo:

“3 houses. If I buy the 4th it’s very temporary as I will sell my current main residence.”


----------



## espola (May 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A Model of Personal Responsibility.


Still the riddler, I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> 3 houses. If I buy the 4th it’s very temporary as I will sell my current main residence.
> Now tell us about the inflation you said happens, by definition, from QE. When was QE? 2009? 2010? Where’s the inflation?
> You really are that stupid. LOL!


Just paid $6.49 for a Mother's Day card.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Federal prosecutors charged a state judge and a former court officer in Massachusetts with obstruction of justice on Thursday for allegedly helping an undocumented immigrant escape from an Immigration and Customs Enforcement officer at a courthouse last year.

The indictment of the judge, Shelley M. Richmond Joseph, 51, and the officer, Wesley MacGregor, 56, was a dramatic turn in the long-running clash between the Trump administration and state governments that have resisted its hard-line approach to immigration.

Prosecutors accused Judge Joseph and Mr. MacGregor of letting their beliefs trump federal immigration law when they allegedly helped the man, who was not named in the indictment, sneak out of Newton District Courthouse in Newton, Mass., in March 2018. The judge ordered the man to go to a basement facility, where he was let out a back door, rather than into the lobby, where she knew that an ICE officer was waiting for him, prosecutors say.

“The allegations in today’s indictment involve obstruction by a sitting judge, that is intentional interference with the enforcement of federal law, and that is a crime,” United States Attorney Andrew E. Lelling said in a statement. “We cannot pick and choose the federal laws we follow, or use our personal views to justify violating the law.”

Attorney General Maura Healey of Massachusetts sharply criticized the charges.

“Today’s indictment is a radical and politically motivated attack on our state and the independence of our courts,” Ms. Healey, a Democrat, said in a statement. “It is a bedrock principle of our constitutional system that federal prosecutors should not recklessly interfere with the operation of state courts and their administration of justice.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

_
Comey: Yeah, Lisa Page And Peter Strzok's Anti-Trump Texts Made The FBI Look Like Total Trash
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | May 10, 2019
 

:


Comey was fielding a question from the audience when the topic came up. The audience member asked what Comey thought should have been the consequences for Strzok, Page, and Andrew McCabe.

“I think, given the standards that we have,” said Comey, “there should have been, and was, severe discipline around their behavior.”

“Everyone has opinions,” said Comey. “You can’t bring them to work and have them affect your work, there have to be severe consequences.”

CNN’s Anderson Cooper followed up with several questions, including whether he would “acknowledge” the episode “damaged” the FBIs reputation and “tarnished” the Russia investigation.

“Definitely, yeah” Comey said.

Strzok and Page were involved in an extramarital affair, where the two exchanged tens of thousands of text messages, most of which were anti-Trump. It was a clear-cut example of bias at the FBI. It also didn’t help that at the time, Strzok was a top counterintelligence agent, one of the key people who reportedly signed off on the probe into Russian collusion that was eventually overtaken and overseen by Special Counsel Robert Mueller. Strzok was also involved in the Clinton email probe, where both he and Page felt that the FBI could be going too hard on Hillary. The two also mentioned an “insurance policy” against Donald Trump, which many have alleged was a reference to the Trump dossier—a political opposition research document funded by the Clinton campaign that was used to secure a FISA spy warrant against Carter Page. Page served as a foreign policy adviser on the Trump campaign. The document is largely trash and unverifiable, so why use it and say it’s a credible source of evidence. Well, the DOJ IG report on FISA abuses will be out in June. We’ll find out then. 

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

This just in, Barr and Rosenstein don't give a fuck what you people think.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7012343/amp/Hundreds-gather-ceremony-bid-farewell-Rosenstein.html&ved=2ahUKEwiJ5cbi8ZDiAhUGI6wKHeGmAQoQFjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw0GBqQJGU3MwGRGyKTMUP63&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

*James Comey blasts Rod Rosenstein, mocks departing deputy AG for thinking 'the country needs me'*
By Victor Garcia | Fox News
_






_

_
_

“I think people like that, like Rod Rosenstein, who are people of accomplishment but not real sterling character, strong character, find themselves trapped. And then they start telling themselves a story to justify their being trapped which is, 'Yeah, he's awful but the country needs me,’” Comey told host Anderson Cooper.

COMEY DEFENDS OBAMA ON RUSSIAN INTERFERENCE

Cooper brought up Rosenstein as Comey was responding to a question about a recent op-ed he penned, in which he wrote that the president “eats your soul in small bites.”

“Republicans are doing this in Congress. ‘Yeah, it's awful, but if I speak I'll get defeated and this nation needs me here right now.’ So they start to make little compromises to stay on the team. Talk about collusion, saying that's what I need to do to survive and in the process, he has eaten their soul, they’re lost. So that's what happens to so many of people,” Comey said.


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just paid $6.49 for a Mother's Day card.


I feel you. It's gotten way outta hand.


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here you go, you did it again....bozo:
> 
> “3 houses. If I buy the 4th it’s very temporary as I will sell my current main residence.”


Well, Iz, that's just fact. Don't be jealous.
Now tell me about the QE you keep talking about and what it does again?
You said inflation?
So it's been about 10 years and what's the inflation rate for the last 10 years, exactly?
Babble bubble, big dummy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Well, Iz, that's just fact. Don't be jealous.
> Now tell me about the QE you keep talking about and what it does again?
> You said inflation?
> So it's been about 10 years and what's the inflation rate for the last 10 years, exactly?
> Babble bubble, big dummy!


I’m not jealous that you keep proving me right with your simulated affluence during the last ten years.


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m not jealous that you keep proving me right with your simulated affluence during the last ten years.


What does that mean?
Now tell me about QE and its ramifications. It's all you ever talk about.
Quick question...are you ever correct about anything?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Still the riddler, I see.


....to the riddled


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> What does that mean?
> Now tell me about QE and its ramifications. It's all you ever talk about.
> Quick question...are you ever correct about anything?


You’re to dumb to know when I am.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re to dumb to know when I am.


To, too, two . . . just saying.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

espola said:


> "a model of personal responsibility"?  Meaning what?



*Don't you have some " Old " pictures of Vermont to scour through ......*
*or*
*Stolen Golf Balls......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To, too, two . . . just saying.


What would messy do without you to clarify how dumb he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Pentagon Moves Forward: Transfers $1.5 Million For 80 More Miles Of Border Wall
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47063/pentagon-moves-forward-transfers-15-million-80-hank-berrien


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What would messy do without you to clarify how dumb he is.


What would nono do if he figured out every post he generates here clarifies how gullible he is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What would nono do if he figured out every post he generates here clarifies how gullible he is.


You mean because you’re institutionalized.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What would messy do without you to clarify how dumb he is.


Oh poor Polly,  don't sulk, wanna cracka?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor Polly,  don't sulk, wanna cracka?


Some government cheese to go with your whine?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Some government cheese to go with your whine?


Keep trying jeanious, it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying jeanious, it's hilarious to watch.


Agree.  I get two for the price of one with your dad.  Effortless


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  I get two for the price of one with your dad.  Effortless


Your game is as obvious as your insecurity.


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What would messy do without you to clarify how dumb he is.





Nonononono said:


> What would nono do if he figured out every post he generates here clarifies how gullible he is.





Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because you’re institutionalized.


You’re no slouch contributing to nono’s embarrassment.  Don’t sell yourself short.  You’re a tremendous slouch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You’re no slouch contributing to nono’s embarrassment.  Don’t sell yourself short.  You’re a tremendous slouch.


Says the guy who had to borrow a no.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I'm a slouch that's contributing to my ongoing embarrassment.
> Don’t sell me short.
> I'm a tremendously snarky slouch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *James Comey blasts Rod Rosenstein, mocks departing deputy AG for thinking 'the country needs me'*
> By Victor Garcia | Fox News
> _
> 
> ...


I think Comey just described how his soul was eaten before he decided to not recommend that Hilz be prosecuted for moving classified  info through unsecured servers and lying about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your game is as obvious as your insecurity.


Cheesy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think Comey just described how his soul was eaten before he decided to not recommend that Hilz be prosecuted for moving classified  info through unsecured servers and lying about it.


You don't see anything fishy about all the top US intelligence operatives in concern to Russia being railroaded, fired and their credibility undermined, do you comrade?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't see anything fishy about all the top US intelligence operatives in concern to Russia being railroaded, fired and their credibility undermined, do you comrade?


Oh I see fishy alright.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think Comey just described how his soul was eaten before he decided to not recommend that Hilz be prosecuted for moving classified  info through unsecured servers and lying about it.


Shits gettin real.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Here's another scandal for the scandal-less Obama administration.
A rapper no less, too funny.

Rapper charged with funneling millions in foreign money to Obama re-elect effort...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/former-rap-artist-indicted-for-obama-2012-campaign-donations-11557522077


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Only Two House Democrats Show Up for Impeach Trump Rally
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/10/only-two-house-democrats-show-up-for-impeach-trump-rally/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjei5bAv5LiAhUL7awKHQdzDJwQlO8DMAN6BAgOEBE&usg=AOvVaw2Q_CqJEiraiZh2gzqDtBsN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Number of Dems who’ve eaten fried chicken during a Congressional hearing: 1; Number of Dems who’ve read the less-redacted Mueller report? 0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Trump's influence will be around for the next gereration, no matter how much you people lie, kick and scream.

Mitch McConnell, the most destructive man in America.
McConnell breaks the Senate further, confirms two more judges opposed by home-state senators
May 10, 2019 10:56am PDT by Joan McCarter, Daily Kos Staff





9581
For just the fourth time in history, and for the second time in two days, the Senate confirmed a federal judiciary nominee over the objections of both home-state senators Thursday. Michael Park was confirmed to the New York-based U.S. Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit by a 52 to 41 vote. That follows the confirmation of Joseph Bianco to the same court on Wednesday.

Neither of the judges was supported by New York's Democratic senators, Chuck Schumer and Kirsten Gillibrand. Previously, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell pushed through nominees over the objections of Oregon and Washington Democrats, a new and destructive norm for the Senate. But these two judges are particularly dangerous and will be in a particularly strong position to help Donald Trump. Two more vacancies are likely to come up on this court by the end of June, putting Trump in a position to flip this circuit to a majority appointed by Republicans. Park's obsequiousness to Trump isn't going to be in question. He filed a friend of the court brief supporting Trump's efforts to include a citizenship question on the 2020 census.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4651
> Number of Dems who’ve eaten fried chicken during a Congressional hearing: 1; Number of Dems who’ve read the less-redacted Mueller report? 0


Setting a fine example for democrats in here too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Trump Campaign Staffer Attacked for Calling 9/11 Terror Supporters 'Murderous Thugs'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/11/trump-campaign-staffer-attacked-calling-supporters-9-11-terror-murderous-thugs/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi2pcG64JPiAhUKHHwKHatPAzMQlO8DMAB6BAgOEAU&usg=AOvVaw30BtzCNRGOXe2rYOW0kzOW&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (May 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Two slimeballs arguing over which is the slimier --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/27/politics/oliver-north-nra/index.html


A vote for Wayne --

https://twitter.com/StephenGutowski/status/1127293008381194240/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1127293008381194240&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/05/busted-national-rifle-association-caught-spending-275000-at-beverly-hills-boutique-on-suits-for-wayne-lapierre/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another loyal t-servative takes a rifle to a Synagogue in an attempt to be recognized by the extreme leader.


Yawn


----------



## Friesland (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rolling Stone huh?


Do you dispute the facts, or you just learning to read.

Meanwhile, in further Trump-enomics...

https://trib.com/business/energy/wyoming-coal-giant-cloud-peak-files-for-bankruptcy/article_92bd4383-b117-5200-8748-0eb8e4585baf.html

There's a shocker. Coal is not coming back. Who could have predicted?


----------



## Friesland (May 11, 2019)

California oil is going this way soon, by the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do you dispute the facts, or you just learning to read.
> 
> Meanwhile, in further Trump-enomics...
> 
> ...


Trump fixed everything else,
you ladies need to have something to complain about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

The Left’s Obsession with Race
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/derekhunter/2019/05/12/the-lefts-obsession-with-race-n2546188?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiI_dytg5biAhUMCKwKHbKFDt0QlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw3sMQWWIxlfDjqwUSED21b3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Trump strikes big drug deal to knock out this virus
https://www.foxbusiness.com/healthcare/trump-strikes-big-hiv-drug-deal-to-knockout-virus


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Joe diGenova: DOJ IG Has 'Concluded That The Final Three FISA Extensions Were Illegally Obtained'
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/05/11/joe-digenova-doj-ig-concluded-final-three-fisa-extensions-illegally-obtained/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Sunday Morning Thoughts-Forgiveness & Redemption
https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/05/12/sunday-morning-thoughts-forgiveness-redemption/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Rebellion is Bursting out All Over
CLARICE FELDMAN
Why were so many officials so determined to keep Donald Trump from the White House and to oust him once he won the election?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/rebellion_is_bursting_out_all_over.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Did you find your house on that bank balance sheet yet? Maybe Google maps will help...
> 
> How's that easy trade war working out?


We’re not at War.  When we stop trading, maybe we will be.  My house has been on multiple balance sheets over the years.  The monthly payment being the most obvious indicator of, if you graduated from other than Fries U.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

*Truth, Justice and the American Way*
By Robert Turner
The Baby Boomer Generation growing up in the 1950s was enamored by the transition of Superman from radio to television.  Millions of Americans during those postwar years turned on their black and white television sets weekly to hear the following exciting introduction:

“Faster than a speeding bullet; more powerful than a locomotive; able to leap tall buildings in a single bound. Look! Up in the sky; it's a bird. It's a plane. It's Superman! Yes it's Superman, strange visitor from another planet who came to earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men. Superman who can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands, and who disguised as Clark Kent, mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never-ending battle for Truth, Justice and the American Way.”

As quaint as it now sounds, Americans from all walks of life cheered and approved of this warrior for “Truth, Justice and the American Way.” Americans believed in America. They saw it, flaws and all, as a source of truth and justice in its distinctly American Way.  In schools public and private students daily pledged “allegiance to the American Flag and to the republic for which it stands.”  In history and government classes a sense of pride was instilled and the American Way was seen as valuable, meaningful and absolutely worth defending.  America was to them the difference maker that had for the second time in a half century defended the world against unspeakable tyranny and oppression.  Americans were rightfully proud of their country.

A new generation of Americans no longer takes pride in the uniqueness and greatness of their nation. Many Americans dwell on early flaws that America has overcome rather than the freedoms and opportunities that have made it the marvel of the world. The “American Dream,” aspired to by people from all parts of the world is held in contempt by so many who have enjoyed it as a birthright.  A politician running for the presidency of the United States, a politician who has enjoyed all of America’s blessings and freedoms, expects to win election by saying things like, “America never was all that great.” American citizens cheer such disparagement of the American Way of which their parents and grandparents were so rightfully proud.






Has America made mistakes?  Of course it has.  Was the slavery that the newly founded nation of America allowed wrong?  Yes, but while wrong it was not at all unique to America and was necessary given attitudes at that time if there was to be a United States of America.  Was the treatment of Native Americans terrible?  Without question it was.  These things, however, make up but a part of our history.  We cannot fairly judge the past by the attitudes or mores of the present.  We cannot undo the past, we can however learn from the past and this we have mightily done.

God blessed the American colonies with a group of brave and brilliant men who in a Declaration of Independence followed by a U.S. Constitution created not only the America that was, an America that had the ability to become something even better.  The framework was there to bring an end to evils such as slavery.  The framework was there to provide suffrage (voting rights) to every United States citizen regardless of race, religion, gender or political beliefs.  The framework was there to create a representative form of government that prevented the swings of emotion that make potentially dangerous a pure democracy.  The framework was there to guarantee to each citizen the freedoms necessary to live the life each desired, to worship in a manner each chose, to believe those things each chose to believe and to enjoy in the eyes of the government the equality granted to each by a divine creator.  America was a nation such as the world had never before witnessed.

It is on the basis of the freedoms and rights so defined by the U.S. Constitution that America became the most successful and powerful nation in the world.  It is on the basis of such a Constitution that Americans enjoyed freedoms neither previously known in the history of the world nor enjoyed even today in much of the world.  Americans can excoriate their president, their congressman, their governor, their mayor, and their local police department with abandon without fear of reprisal.  Americans can assemble and protest on any cause without any fear of those in authority.  Law-abiding Americans enjoy the opportunity to rise from poverty, to enjoy the benefits of an education, to start a business, to move from state to state, to create wealth and to live in peace with their neighbors without fear of an oppressive government. 

It is tragic that so many young Americans, having grown up with all of the benefits life, liberty and the American Way have to offer, lack understanding and appreciation of the extravagant blessing it is to be an American.  It is tragic that a major political party seeks power by dividing Americans over race, religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation or any other invented or imagined ism or status.  It is tragic that the culture and character of what has been the most free and successful nation in the history of the world is under assault not just from without but more seriously from within.  It is tragic that the Constitution creating and maintaining this magnificent experiment in governance of the people, by the people and for the people is so little appreciated by so many who have enjoyed its unparalleled freedoms.  One can only hope and pray that America will not be deprived of that which has made her the envy of the world.  It is time for all believing Americans with voice, prayers and vote to peacefully defend as never before truth, justice, and the American Way.



https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/link


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do you dispute the facts, or you just learning to read.
> 
> Meanwhile, in further Trump-enomics...
> 
> ...


For one thing, environmental costs are measured with considerable uncertainty—most obviously global climate change, but another example is local air pollution, where there are several sequential linkages between the burning of a fuel and changes in the mortality rates for exposed populations (see below), all of which involve plenty of data uncertainties

https://www.imf.org/~/media/Files/Publications/WP/2019/WPIEA2019089.ashx


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do you dispute the facts, or you just learning to read.
> 
> Meanwhile, in further Trump-enomics...
> 
> ...


 By fuel, coal remains the largest source of subsidies (44 percent), followed by petroleum (41 percent), natural gas (10 percent), and electricity output (4 percent). -IMF


https://www.imf.org/~/media/Files/Publications/WP/2019/WPIEA2019089.ashx


Looks like Fries U and Espola College teamed up here to encourage a free thinking, no reading curriculum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Comey’s top FBI lawyer James Baker admits he’s ’nervous,’ opens some distance between himself and the conspirators
MAY 12, 2019
We just got a glimpse of the coming lines of defense for the deposed political cabal that formerly ran the FBI, as well as the limits of loyalty among...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/comeys_top_fbi_lawyer_james_baker_admits_hes_nervous_opens_some_distance_between_himself_and_the_conspirators.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Media That Once Accused 47 Republicans of Violating the Logan Act Now Says John Kerry Is In the Clear
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/12/media-accused-47-republicans-violating-logan-act-now-say-john-kerry-clear/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

London Mayor Sadiq Khan: Trump Doesn’t Deserve A State Visit
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47083/london-mayor-sadiq-khan-trump-doesnt-deserve-state-paul-bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

SNUBBED: Queen Declines To Invite London Mayor Sadiq Khan To Trump State Dinner
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47091/snubbed-queen-declines-invite-london-mayor-sadiq-emily-zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Angel Moms Remember Their Children on Mother's Day: 'The Hurt and Pain Will Never Go Away'
49 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/12/angel-moms-remember-children-mothers-day-hurt-pain-will-never-go-away/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiK5f2nmZfiAhVDMawKHQ1RCjoQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2BIRGtHtk3Mz1HWERm1zsn&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

New Documents Show Obama Administration Continually Lied About Knowledge of Hillary Email Server
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/12/new-documents-show-obama-administration-lied-knowledge-hillary-email-server/


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>  By fuel, coal remains the largest source of subsidies (44 percent), followed by petroleum (41 percent), natural gas (10 percent), and electricity output (4 percent). -IMF
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/~/media/Files/Publications/WP/2019/WPIEA2019089.ashx
> ...


So... you're agreeing with me. Ok.

Oh, and trade wars are easy to win...


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For one thing, environmental costs are measured with considerable uncertainty—most obviously global climate change, but another example is local air pollution, where there are several sequential linkages between the burning of a fuel and changes in the mortality rates for exposed populations (see below), all of which involve plenty of data uncertainties
> 
> https://www.imf.org/~/media/Files/Publications/WP/2019/WPIEA2019089.ashx


"There is uncertainty as to specific #s" is not "it does not exist..." That's just bad, intentionally obfuscating rhetoric we hear all the time by those trying to smog the issue.

There is no question there are huge negative environmental costs. That's just facts.

Social costs of pollution - from air to water to land - have almost never been accurately or adequately charged to the polluters.


----------



## Friesland (May 13, 2019)

Lucky for American farmers, Trump and the GOP are socialists. "Single Payer Crop Insurance" is good, but "single payer human insurance" is Stalin...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Lucky for American farmers, Trump and the GOP are socialists. "Single Payer Crop Insurance" is good, but "single payer human insurance" is Stalin...
> 
> View attachment 4664


What's you answer? Keep bending over to china?
Man up, someone has to take a stand against the chicoms.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't see anything fishy about all the top US intelligence operatives in concern to Russia being railroaded, fired and their credibility undermined, do you comrade?



*You don’t feel the sand around your neck.....pull your head out and face reality*.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Lucky for American farmers, Trump and the GOP are socialists. "Single Payer Crop Insurance" is good, but "single payer human insurance" is Stalin...
> 
> View attachment 4664



*Reality for Democrats is not Reality !

Theft is Theft !

Wake up Friedhands.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Ban the towelheads,

Report: FBI Finds Child Remains, 'Obstacle Course' at Suspected Jihad Camp in Alabama
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2019/05/13/report-fbi-finds-child-remains-obstacle-course-at-suspected-jihad-camp-in-alabama/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiMvaGP8ZjiAhWAHDQIHTqkDmIQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw2ie4YPxKrJvlTXztF5ZMZx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Here's that SMIDGEN of corruption --> New info shows 'Obama WH orchestrated' Hillary's email cover-up
 
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/05/13/heres-that-smidgen-of-corruption-new-info-shows-obama-wh-likely-orchestrated-hillarys-email-cover-up/


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

*Democrats = Destruction*


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats = Destruction*


*nono = nincompoop*

*Emphasis on the poop*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

CNN anchor: Is Trump's July 4th speech going to be one of these "foaming at the mouth" things where people in the crowd want violence?
 
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/05/13/cnn-anchor-trumps-july-4th-speech-going-one-foaming-mouth-things-people-crowd-want-violence/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So... you're agreeing with me. Ok.
> 
> Oh, and trade wars are easy to win...


We’re not at war.  We are still trading.  In case you haven’t noticed


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "There is uncertainty as to specific #s" is not "it does not exist..." That's just bad, intentionally obfuscating rhetoric we hear all the time by those trying to smog the issue.
> 
> There is no question there are huge negative environmental costs. That's just facts.
> 
> Social costs of pollution - from air to water to land - have almost never been accurately or adequately charged to the polluters.


But the IMF isn’t trying to smog the issue.  But I do see you people trying to smog the issues.  I wish you all would have the balls to stop using fossil fuels as profusely as you do while you professing environmental and social responsibility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Lucky for American farmers, Trump and the GOP are socialists. "Single Payer Crop Insurance" is good, but "single payer human insurance" is Stalin...
> 
> View attachment 4664


Husker is that you equating humans to crops?  Fries U!! The best of Bozo for sure!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

How's the market today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's the market today?


Congratulations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL.
Lot of deep staters are E-ing their pants right now.

I feel a thickening.

Barr assigns Top Prosecutor to Review Russia Inquiry Origins...
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/barr-assigns-us-attorney-in-connecticut-to-review-origins-of-russia-inquiry/ar-AABjF9U


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

ROSENSTEIN RIPS 'PARTISAN PUNDIT' COMEY...

I hope Comey hangs himself with Hillary's dirty depends.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/rod-rosenstein-slams-former-fbi-director-james-comey-in-speech-11557792860


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

*US soccer star Megan Rapinoe says she will 'probably never sing the national anthem again'*





 By Ryan Gaydos | Fox News
_




_

_
_

Rapinoe, who was the first white athlete to kneel during the national anthem before a sporting event following former NFL star Colin Kaepernick’s decision in 2016, revealed in a lengthy interview with Yahoo Sports the backlash she received over her choice to take a knee.

FLASHBACK: US SOCCER STAR MEGAN RAPINOE KNEELS DURING NATIONAL ANTHEM IN 'LITTLE NOD' TO KAEPERNICK

Rapinoe said she wasn’t satisfied with the conversation that stemmed from her decision to knee during the anthem. She expressed her displeasure with U.S. soccer’s statement about the kneeling controversy and the federation’s decision to adopt a rule requiring players to “stand and honor the flag.”

“Using this blanketed patriotism as a defense against what the protest actually is was pretty cowardly. I think the NFL does it,” she told Yahoo Sports. “I felt like the statement from U.S. Soccer, and then the rule they made without ever talking to me, that was the same as what the NFL was doing – just to not have the conversation, to try to just stop me from doing what I'm doing instead of at least having a conversation, and trying to figure out a [solution] that makes sense for everyone.”

Continue Reading Below



Rapinoe knelt during the national anthem before her match against the Chicago Red Stars in 2016. She called her act a “little nod” to Kaepernick and “everything that he’s stranding for right now.”

She recalled to Yahoo Sports that the whole controversy “wasn’t super easy for me.”

“I think that was a really good lesson for me: This is what it’s going to take for things to change, norms to change, conventions to change, to try to break down white supremacy and break down racial bias,” she said. “It’s going to take it being hard. For everyone. … That really resonated with me.”

CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP

Rapinoe will lead the U.S. in its first group-stage match against Thailand on June 11. The U.S. will then play Chile on June 16 and Sweden on June 20.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

*Uncover 'Mistakes' in FISA Probe*



_





Spencer Platt/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN 14 May 2019 




*Former FBI General Counsel James Baker conceded that the Department of Justice inspector general will find that the bureau made “mistakes” during its counterinvestigation into now-debunked collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia during the 2016 presidential election.*
“The inspector general is looking at everything we did,” Baker told CNN, per the Washington Examiner. “If the IG usually finds mistakes that we made, so I expect him to find mistakes this time.”

The former FBI official’s remarks come as Inspector General Michael Horowitz is expected to complete his review of alleged surveillance abuses committed by the Justice Department and FBI related to Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court applications regarding former Trump campaign foreign policy adviser Carter Page. Attorney General William Barr has stated the probe could wrap up by May or June. Meanwhile, Barr has assigned U.S. Attorney for the District of Connecticut John Durham to look into the origins of the FBI’s investigation into the Trump campaign, the New York Times reported Monday.

Baker’s remarks come after expressing uneasiness last week about Horowtiz’s forthcoming report on the bureau’s conduct. “I’m always nervous about the IG, I guess,” the former FBI official replied during a fireside chat with Lawfare editor-in-chief  Benjamin Wittes in Washington, D.C, the Examiner reported.


“They’re coming in after the fact to look at what we did,” Baker continued, adding that during the probe the bureau was “trying to do it in real time and having the pressure to deal with these threats as they were coming.”

He later said he felt “confident in the judgments that I made at the time based on the information that I had available to me,” before conceding, “I’m sure they will find things that I didn’t know at the time and maybe that others didn’t know at the time.”

Baker was reassigned from his role as the FBI’s top lawyer by bureau Christopher Wray in December 2017 — a position he had held since 2014. On May 4, 2018, he resigned from the FBI and later joined the Brookings Institution as a fellow. He is also a lecturer at Harvard Law School.

In July 2017, Circa reported Baker was under investigation for allegedly leaking information about classified material concerning a top-secret surveillance program, which was reported by Reuters the previous year. Yahoo Inc. was said to ordered by the federal government to scan “hundreds of millions of Yahoo Mail accounts at the behest of the National Security Agency or FBI, said three former employees and a fourth person apprised of the events.” House Oversight Committee members Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH) and Mark Meadows (R-NC) said in January 2018 that the probe was still ongoing.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

Do any of.you libs know the difference between the IG and this new dude?
A US attorney looks for crimes.
BTW, he has been at it for weeks or months already.

Who Is John Durham, The Man Assigned To Examine The Origins Of The Russia Investigation?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/14/john-durham-russia-investigation&ved=2ahUKEwj7spqTxJziAhUOC6wKHQyzDbEQlO8DMAd6BAgHECE&usg=AOvVaw2KA6Zz5HrksnjXbSQJqdZ-


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SHIT JUST GOT REAL.
> Lot of deep staters are E-ing their pants right now.
> 
> I feel a thickening.
> ...


This could definitely backfire on you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do any of.you libs know the difference between the IG and this new dude?
> A US attorney looks for crimes.
> BTW, he has been at it for weeks or months already.
> 
> ...


Again, watch what you wish for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This could definitely backfire on you.


I don't know how, Barr is the smartest guy in the room.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Matthews: Barr 'Out to Destroy' the FBI to Cover for Trump
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/05/14/matthews-barr-out-to-destroy-the-fbi-to-cover-for-trump/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi2sqKgy53iAhVSXq0KHSpHDIYQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw2a7T5cxqZ9xN8EsZ6YP1dj&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

SpyGate coup to remove Trump is worse than Watergate
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/spygate_coup_to_remove_trump_is_worse_than_watergate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Here's an example of the illegal aliens Trump is trying to deport
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/heres_an_example_of_the_illegal_aliens_trump_is_trying_to_deport.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

So journalists now care about the Constitution and abuses of power?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/so_journalists_now_care_about_the_constitution_and_abuses_of_power.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

*Trump’s Tax Returns*
By Frank Ryan
Liberals did not hear what they wanted to hear in the Mueller report, so now they are waging a different type of battle. The new battle centers on Donald Trump’s tax returns.

The tax return conundrum and the demand that the President release his tax returns has exploded in both the New York State Senate and the U.S. House of Representatives.

The New York Senate has cleverly attempted to circumvent the confidentiality of the tax return by introducing a bill authorizing the release of the returns. New York Senate bill, S2271, requires the disclosure of tax returns by statewide elected officials including the president of the United States.  Governor Andrew Cuomo has indicated that he would sign the bill. 

Not to be outdone, Congressman Richard Neal, D-MA, chair of the Ways and Means Committee, U.S. House of Representatives, stated in a press release “Last month, the Ways and Means Committee began an investigation into the mandatory audit program at the IRS in an effort to assess the extent to which the IRS audits and enforces the federal tax laws against a sitting President and to determine if those audits need to be codified into federal law. As part of that inquiry, on April 3, I requested six years of the President’s personal and business tax returns, pursuant to my authority under section 6103(f) of the IRS Code. I believed then, as I do now, that reviewing the requested documents is a necessary piece of the committee’s work.”

The New York Senate and the U.S. House of Representatives are vainly attempting to politicize the release of tax returns using the average American’s misunderstanding of the tax code to give the false impression of wrongdoing on the part of the president of the United States.






Any CPA, of which I am one, will tell you that there is limited value to viewing someone’s personal tax return if your goal is to get a full picture of an individual’s financial dealings. The nature of tax laws is so complicated that unless one understands all the intricacies of C corporations, trusts, annuities, real estate, subchapter S entities, Limited liability corporations, and partnerships, a review of an individual’s personal tax return will merely give you an unbelievably inaccurate perspective of a person’s financial dealings and holdings. Unfortunately, the tax laws are so complicated that a review of the tax return may actually be misleading in and of itself.  Asking for personal tax returns seems reasonable and prudent when in fact it is irrelevant for the most part.


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Husker is that you equating humans to crops?  Fries U!! The best of Bozo for sure!


Hm. Equating insurance to insurance: to hard for huli huli boi. 

Meanwhile...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hm. Equating insurance to insurance: to hard for huli huli boi.
> 
> Meanwhile...
> View attachment 4684


Fries U teaching that all insurance have the same risk.  What a deal!!


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U teaching that all insurance have the same risk.  What a deal!!


Izzy demonstrating that his knowledge of anything involving money has the same depth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U teaching that all insurance have the same risk.  What a deal!!


Deflection 101 brought to you by dizzy.


----------



## Friesland (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U teaching that all insurance have the same risk.  What a deal!!


Huli huli boi still don't understand "single payer" versus "single payer" or "insurance" versus "insurance."

But this is fine...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-funds-doubleline-gundlach-idUSKCN1SK2KW?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5cdb5ffbdf42390001126674&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli huli boi still don't understand "single payer" versus "single payer" or "insurance" versus "insurance."
> 
> But this is fine...
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-funds-doubleline-gundlach-idUSKCN1SK2KW?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5cdb5ffbdf42390001126674&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


dizzy is just attempting to conflate things, like always. It's the way of the day, authoritarian 101.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy is just attempting to conflate things, like always. It's the way of the day, authoritarian 101.


Your babbling remind me of the Democrats who want the "unredacted" Mueller report, but won'r even read the report made available to select members,  a version with minimal redactions ...the way of the Democrats indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your babbling remind me of the Democrats who want the "unredacted" Mueller report, but won'r even read the report made available to select members,  a version with minimal redactions ...the way of the Democrats indeed.


Irony personified . . . I'm the one babbling eh? Have you had your nap?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deflection 101 brought to you by dizzy.


Lol!  This is above you.  Run along.  You and your Dad speak the same nothingness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy is just attempting to conflate things, like always. It's the way of the day, authoritarian 101.


Things?  There’s a well thought out rambling.  Genetics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli huli boi still don't understand "single payer" versus "single payer" or "insurance" versus "insurance."
> 
> But this is fine...
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-funds-doubleline-gundlach-idUSKCN1SK2KW?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5cdb5ffbdf42390001126674&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


I see you still miss the difference between health care and health insurance.  Health insurance is illegal in the U.S..


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I see you still miss the difference between health care and health insurance.  Health insurance is illegal in the U.S..


That's odd.  My wife has had four different policies already this year, all of them claiming to be "Health Insurance".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

How do you think Comey, Brennan, Clapper and Obama are sleeping these days?

Hmmm: CIA, DNI joining probe of FBI’s Russiagate activities
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/05/15/hmm-cia-dni-joining-probe-fbis-russiagate-activities/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Barr’s Pick To Lead Russia Collusion Investigation Has Been On The Case Since At Least October

Posted at 5:00 pm on May 15, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 










It turns out that John Durham, the prosecutor chosen by Attorney General William Barr to lead the probe into the origins of the Trump/Russia Collusion investigation isn’t so new to the case after all.

Real Clear Investigations’ Eric Felten published an excerpt from former FBI General Counsel James Baker’s October 3, 2018 closed testimony before the House Judiciary and Oversight Committees. Baker is currently under criminal investigation for possible illegal leaking of classified information to the press.

During questioning by Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH), it was revealed that John Durham is the prosecutor assigned to Baker’s case.




The following partial transcript (via Real Clear Investigations) from Baker’s October 3, 2018 testimony shows how this was discovered.

Note: David Corn is the Washington Bureau Chief for Mother Jones. He was one of the first journalists to write an article about the Steele Dossier in October 2016. Throughout the summer and fall of 2016, the FBI received various versions of the dossier from different sources. One of those came from David Corn.

Rep. Jordan: Tell me about your relationship with David Corn.

Baker: David is a friend of mine.

Jordan: Tell me about that. A close friend? Long-time friend?

Baker: Long-time friend.

Jordan: When did you first meet Mr. Corn?

Baker: I don’t specifically remember. A long time ago, though.

Jordan: Years ago?

Baker: Years and years and years ago, yeah. Our kids carpooled together. We carpooled with them when our kids were little

Jordan: Prior to the election of – Presidential election of 2016. How many times did you talk with David Corn in the weeks and months prior to election day?

Baker: I don’t remember.

Jordan: Is it fair to say you did talk with Corn?

Baker: Yes, I did, but I just don’t remember how many [times].

Jordan: So did you talk to Mr. Corn about anything that the FBI was working on? Specifically the now infamous Steele dossier?”


Baker’s lawyer, Dan Levin: (interrupts) One second. (Levin and Baker speak privately.)

Levin: I cannot let [Baker] answer these questions right now. You may or may not know, he’s been the subject of a leak investigation which is still – a criminal leak investigation that’s still active at the Justice Department. I’m sorry. I’m cutting off any discussion about conversations with reporters.

Rep. Mark Meadows (R-NC): You’re saying he’s under criminal investigation? That’s why you’re not letting him answer?

Levin: Yes.

Jordan: There is an ongoing investigation by whom?

Levin: The Justice Department.

Jordan: I mean, is the inspector general looking at this or is this—

Levin: No. It’s Mr. John Durham, a prosecutor…I don’t want him talking about conversations he’s had with reporters because I don’t know what the questions are and I don’t know what the answers are right now. Given that there is an ongoing investigation of him for leaks which the Department [of Justice] has not closed, I’m not comfortable letting him answer questions.

This particular excerpt from Baker’s testimony was disclosed in January, and at that point, the name John Durham would have been meaningless to most of us. It is good news that John Durham is already familiar with at least some aspects of the case. I would even say it’s likely he’s been working on the larger investigation for longer than the public has been led to believe.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Don't think Mr Barr really gives a shit about what the house wants.
Too Fucking Funny.

MAY 15, 2019

*AG William Barr teases Nancy Pelosi in a greeting: 'Madam Speaker, did you bring handcuffs?'*
*She reportedly had a quick answer for the attorney general*







Attorney General William Barr reportedly teased House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) on Wednesday over Democrats' calls to have him jailed, greeting her with a handshake while asking, "Madam Speaker, did you bring handcuffs?"

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
*What are the details?*
According to the Washington Examiner, the attorney general approached Pelosi at the National Peace Officers' Memorial Service to inquire about whether his arrest was imminent.

Apparently, Pelosi joked right back. An unnamed bystander who claimed to have witnessed the exchange said, "The speaker, not missing a beat, smiled and indicated to the attorney general that the House Sergeant at Arms was present at the ceremony should an arrest be necessary. The attorney general chuckled and walked away."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Fat Jerry To White House: Give Me All Your ‘Obstruction’ Documents; White House To Nadler: LOL, No
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/05/15/nadler-white-house-give-obstruction-documents-white-house-nadler-lol-no/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Police Officer Widow Anamika Singh Tearfully Thanks Donald Trump for Support
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/15/police-officer-widow-anamika-singh-tearfully-thanks-donald-trump-for-support/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiOvpvh-J7iAhUCWa0KHenYDJoQlO8DMAN6BAgGEBE&usg=AOvVaw0FZGZtQIvgU7fT7ygYt5xQ


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> That's odd.  My wife has had four different policies already this year, all of them claiming to be "Health Insurance".


A common claim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Ann Coulter: These Are Real 'High Crimes'
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/15/ann-coulter-these-are-real-high-crimes/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiOvpvh-J7iAhUCWa0KHenYDJoQlO8DMAV6BAgGEBk&usg=AOvVaw1kFXAiCCC-qEcXh_lLXKIm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hey, you libs ok?
Kinda quiet, reminds me of Nov 9 2016.
Truth hurts I know.
Cheer up it will all be over in 6 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A common claim.


If you say so, you're the self declared expert . . . on just about everything. Lol!


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A common claim.


They take money and deliver payments for health care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

CULTURE WAR 2020: Alabama governor signs abortion ban...
Louisiana next...
More states coming...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CULTURE WAR 2020: Alabama governor signs abortion ban...
> Louisiana next...
> More states coming...


Do you see that as a bad thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see that as a bad thing?


Of course not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

This is a big fucking deal,
9th circuit life time appointment.

Senate Confirms Trump Court Pick Who Once Called Sexism Claims 'Irrelevant Pouting'
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5cdc6966e4b0337da4ac9288/amp&ved=2ahUKEwi34d7wjJ_iAhUJ-6wKHcG4DasQlO8DMAJ6BAgHEA0&usg=AOvVaw2xPP_P-WNbpE9-YbDgbQie&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you say so, you're the self declared expert . . . on just about everything. Lol!


Everything requires expertise for you.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> They take money and deliver payments for health care.


Oh now its health care?  You said health insurance.  Don’t know the difference, like most.  Like son, like father.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh now its health care?  You said health insurance.  Don’t know the difference, like most.  Like son, like father.


Health insurance pays for health care when needed.  That is the intended function of insurance.

I hereby repeat by reference all of my statements about Izzy's cluelessness about money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Brennan and Comey Start Pointing at Each Other as Barr’s Prosecutor Closes In

Posted at 10:30 pm on May 15, 2019 by streiff

_ 
For two years we listened to various Democrats, like LawFareBlog’s Benjamin Wittes, and a variety of Never Trumpers crowing about how Manafort or Flynn or Page or Papadopoulos or somebody was going to “flip” on the President. That didn’t happen for the reason that there turned out to be nothing to flip over. But now we are about to see some real, honest to gosh flipping.





Right now there is an IG (Michael Horowitz) looking into the policy decisions made by the FBI and Department of Justice in regards to the FISA warrant on Carter Page and the use of the discredited Steele Dossier. More important is that there is at least one federal prosecutor (see Attorney General Barr Launches Investigation to Determine How the Russia Investigation Started and More), John Durham, the US Attorney for Connecticut, looking into the genesis of how the Russia hoax was started. There may be two, but the US Attorney for Utah, John Huber, is being held incommunicado in an undisclosed location, so we don’t know. The difference is immense. The IG will recommend disciplinary action if he finds regulatory violations. Durham is looking to put asses in jail.

Yesterday, FoxNews reported that James Comey’s leak squad was chumming the waters with this story:

Sources familiar with the records told Fox News that a late-2016 email chain indicated then-FBI Director James Comey told bureau subordinates that then-CIA Director John Brennan insisted the dossier be included in the intelligence community assessment on Russian interference, known as the ICA.

This is significant. First, it is a contemporaneous record made on one of those rare occasions when Comey had no reason to lie. Second, it comports with reports at the time which had the FBI disagreeing with the CIA over the intent of Russian interference in the 2016 election (see Why Is The CIA Deliberately Assisting Russian Propaganda Efforts?), and the FBI eventually relented and went along with Brennan’s CIA.

Such an email would make Brennan’s life a lot more interesting because it would show that he insisted on including in the official assessment a document that the FBI already knew was either broken or severely bent well before the Intelligence Community assessment (see NEW: FBI Was Informed of Secret State Dept. Dossier Meeting BEFORE Submitting FISA Application). And the question of why he would do such a thing, other than for the purpose of perpetrating a fraud upon the Congress and the federal government would need to be answered.





Brennan’s team shot back:





“Former Director Brennan, along with former [Director of National Intelligence] James Clapper, are the ones who opposed James Comey’s recommendation that the Steele Dossier be included in the intelligence report,” the official said.

“They opposed this because the dossier was in no way used to develop the ICA,” the official continued. “The intelligence analysts didn’t include it when they were doing their work because it wasn’t corroborated intelligence, therefore it wasn’t used and it wasn’t included. Brennan and Clapper prevented it from being added into the official assessment. James Comey then decided on his own to brief Trump about the document.”

This, charitably, is at least half bullsh**. The fact is that the FBI didn’t sign onto the initial assessment, in fact, the CIA was odd-man-out in insisting that the Russians wanted Trump to win. For the past two years there has been no evidence that Brennan didn’t believe the Steele Dossier and there is plenty of evidence that he wanted everyone to believe it. Note the slight of hand in the last paragraph where they change the subject from the Steele Dossier being part of the IC assessment to claiming Comey, on his own, decided to brief Trump on the pee tapes.

Though I will say, that a year ago Brennan’s team was making the same claim: James Comey was chief anti-Trump dossier proponent within U.S. intelligence community.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh now its health care?  You said health insurance.  Don’t know the difference, like most.  Like son, like father.


When you can't find anything else to argue you can always fall back on semantics, grammar and/or spelling.


----------



## messy (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Health insurance pays for health care when needed.  That is the intended function of insurance.
> 
> I hereby repeat by reference all of my statements about Izzy's cluelessness about money.


Clueless about money? 
You mean like when he always says “ a house is not an asset,” or Obama’s QE caused inflation?
How could you accuse that idiot of being clueless about money?
The other idiots on here actually believe him and, in the new idiocracy, that’s what matters.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Clueless about money?
> You mean like when he always says “ a house is not an asset,” or Obama’s QE caused inflation?
> How could you accuse that idiot of being clueless about money?
> The other idiots on here actually believe him and, in the new idiocracy, that’s what matters.


Actually, it goes back much further than that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Clueless about money?
> You mean like when he always says “ a house is not an asset,” or Obama’s QE caused inflation?
> How could you accuse that idiot of being clueless about money?
> The other idiots on here actually believe him and, in the new idiocracy, that’s what matters.


Love how you smart guys keep on keeping on.
Who will win your partys nomination?


----------



## messy (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Actually, it goes back much further than that.


I can imagine.
And I love the arrogance.
“Like most...son...you don’t know the difference between healthcare and health insurance.” As if they’re not directly related issues when discuss health care policies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Former FBI General Counsel: We Were ‘Quite Worried Comey Would Appear To Be Blackmailing Trump
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/05/16/former-fbi-general-counsel-quite-worried-comey-use-dossier-blackmail-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I can imagine.
> And I love the arrogance.
> “Like most...son...you don’t know the difference between healthcare and health insurance.” As if they’re not directly related issues when discuss health care policies.


You calling Iz arrogant is just too much for this time of day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Health insurance pays for health care when needed.  That is the intended function of insurance.
> 
> I hereby repeat by reference all of my statements about Izzy's cluelessness about money.


Thanks for making my point again.  Whether intended or not.  You people still don’t get risk pools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

This is gonna be great.



*Report: Comey Told Staff in 2016 that John Brennan Insisted on Pushing 'Pee' Dossier in Intel Assessment*



_





Riccardo Savi/Sipa/AP
AARON KLEIN 16 May 2019 
*Disgraced ex-FBI Director James Comey, former CIA Director turned anti-Trump activist John Brennan and former Director of National Intelligence and Trump critic James Clapper are the subjects of a dispute over which top Obama administration officials advocated for the infamous Steele dossier to be utilized as evidence in the Russia collusion investigation.*
The argument erupted into the open with a Brennan surrogate being quoted in the news media opposing Comey not long after Attorney General William Barr appointed a U.S. attorney to investigate the origins of the Russia collusion claims.


The fiasco was kicked into high gear after Fox News cited “sources familiar with the records” pointing to an email chain from late-2016 showing Comey allegedly telling FBI employees that it was Brennan who insisted that the anti-Trump dossier be included in a January 6, 2017 U.S. Intelligence Community report, known as the ICA, assessing Russian interference efforts.

A former CIA official, clearly defending Brennan, shot back at the assertion, instead claiming that it was Brennan and Clapper who opposed a purported push by Comey to include the dossier charges in the ICA.

The dossier was also cited as evidence in three successful FISA applications signed by Comey to obtain warrants to spy on Trump campaign adviser Carter Page. The first was signed in October 2016; the second and third were renewal applications since a FISA warrant must be renewed every 90 days.


The dossier, authored by former British spy Christopher Steele, was produced by the controversial Fusion GPS firm. Fusion was paid for the dossier work by Trump’s main political opponents, namely Hillary Clinton’s 2016 presidential campaign and the Democratic National Committee (DNC) via the Perkins Coie law firm.

“Former Director Brennan, along with former [Director of National Intelligence] James Clapper, are the ones who opposed James Comey’s recommendation that the Steele Dossier be included in the intelligence report,” the official told Fox News.

“They opposed this because the dossier was in no way used to develop the ICA,” the official added. “The intelligence analysts didn’t include it when they were doing their work because it wasn’t corroborated intelligence, therefore it wasn’t used and it wasn’t included. Brennan and Clapper prevented it from being added into the official assessment. James Comey then decided on his own to brief Trump about the document.”

The official was addressing the reported email from Comey fingering Brennan as insisting that the dossier be utilized in the ICA report on Russian interference.
_


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I can imagine.
> And I love the arrogance.
> “Like most...son...you don’t know the difference between healthcare and health insurance.” As if they’re not directly related issues when discuss health care policies.


Vocabulary, arithmetic, logic - he's got it all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can't find anything else to argue you can always fall back on semantics, grammar and/or spelling.


Who’s arguing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I can imagine.
> And I love the arrogance.
> “Like most...son...you don’t know the difference between healthcare and health insurance.” As if they’re not directly related issues when discuss health care policies.


To the ignorant, arrogance abounds.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Clueless about money?
> You mean like when he always says “ a house is not an asset,” or Obama’s QE caused inflation?
> How could you accuse that idiot of being clueless about money?
> The other idiots on here actually believe him and, in the new idiocracy, that’s what matters.


It’s not a new idiocracy.  You people have been around for a long time.


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I see you still miss the difference between health care and health insurance.  Health insurance is illegal in the U.S..


Yes, I know. We've all read your lunatic friend from San Jose...

And we've all seen all the executives in jail for selling health insurance...

Here- I've got a line on a dealer. They're on dark web so move fast before they go all Silk Road. You may want to pay in bitcoin so you don't get busted. Don't want to have posting from the cell you're sharing with Killary...



Meanwhile, the taxpayers bail out some actual crooks with our agri-socialism...

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/ny-trump-administration-bailout-farmers-brazilian-criminals-20190516-6rdb3ithvfec7fttem7qrny54y-story.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yes, I know. We've all read your lunatic friend from San Jose...
> 
> And we've all seen all the executives in jail for selling health insurance...
> 
> ...


Except their not selling “health insurance”.  But how would you know that given that you don’t get risk pools?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Guess she's the only one who doesn't know what a dope she is.

 Kamala Harris team galled by Biden veep talk
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/05/15/kamala-harris-joe-biden-sexism-1326892


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yes, I know. We've all read your lunatic friend from San Jose...
> 
> And we've all seen all the executives in jail for selling health insurance...
> 
> ...


I think you’re finally getting how bailouts abrogate law and the markets.  Although on a much smaller scale than 6 straight years of QE, I think maybe there is hope for Fries U.


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2019)

Dang it. I was so looking forward to Creepy Joeand Killary sharing a cell!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-16/ukraine-prosecutor-says-no-evidence-of-wrongdoing-by-bidens


----------



## Friesland (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think you’re finally getting how bailouts abrogate law and the markets.  Although on a much smaller scale than 6 straight years of QE, I think maybe there is hope for Fries U.


Ah, the dark underbelly of America - those illegal insurance peddlers selling their wares on that sneaky inter web. 

Lock up your children!!

That clown who claims "insurance" is illegal because "pre-existing conditions" are not an "unforeseen event" doesn't really understand life insurance and mortality, now does he? You read all the best airport books, huli huli boi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah, the dark underbelly of America - those illegal insurance peddlers selling their wares on that sneaky inter web.
> 
> Lock up your children!!
> 
> That clown who claims "insurance" is illegal because "pre-existing conditions" are not an "unforeseen event" doesn't really understand life insurance and mortality, now does he? You read all the best airport books, huli huli boi.


An insurance policy that ignores mortality risk is not insurance....proper.  It’s the Health Industries version of Too big to fail.  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *nono = nincompoop*
> 
> *Emphasis on the poop*


*2 is even....*
*5 is odd....*

*Bob yur an odd ninny composting poop in his diaper.*
*With the emphasis on " Diaper poop "...*


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah, the dark underbelly of America - those illegal insurance peddlers selling their wares on that sneaky inter web.
> 
> Lock up your children!!
> 
> That clown who claims "insurance" is illegal because "pre-existing conditions" are not an "unforeseen event" doesn't really understand life insurance and mortality, now does he? You read all the best airport books, huli huli boi.


*You really should just stay put in Cali....*
*Your post indicates a stop in Denver, Colorado*
*by virtue of the " Psychedelic " Magic Mushroom*
*text....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

I swear, if I have to read one more story about Trump allegedly offering Flynn a pardon if he shuts up ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I swear, if I have to read one more story about Trump allegedly offering Flynn a pardon if he shuts up ...


Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

MSNBC's Wallace: 'Fuming' at 'Cowardly' Democrats for Not Impeaching Trump
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/05/16/msnbcs-wallace-fuming-at-cowardly-democrats-for-not-impeaching-trump/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjphdOzqKHiAhW3GDQIHRXRB4MQlO8DMAF6BAgJEAk&usg=AOvVaw2Y8Bfy3NDB5WSn0rotxBrp&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

*Trump had revenue of at least $434 million in 2018, saw drop in Mar-a-Lago money, new filing reveals*
Dan Mangan | @_DanMangan
Published 11 Hours Ago Updated 3 Hours AgoCNBC.com

President Donald Trump's latest financial disclosure report shows he had at least $434 million in revenue last year, but saw a drop in money coming from his Florida luxury resort Mar-a-Lago.
But at his Doral golf resort, also in Florida, Trump had $75.96 million in revenune, up about $1.4 million from 2017, according to the filing with the Government Ethics Office.
Trump declared on the form that last year he received a 30-year mortgage loan of $5 million to $25 million in 2018 from Professional Bank, a small Florida bank, for a property identified as 1125 South Ocean LLC. The mortgage loan was granted at annual interest rate of 4.5%.
_





Jabin Botsford | The Washington Post | Getty Images
Donald J. Trump looks out after a meeting with military leadership at the Mar-a-Lago club in Palm Beach, FL
President Donald Trump's latest financial disclosure report shows he had at least $434 million in revenue last year, but saw a drop in money coming from his Florida luxury resort Mar-a-Lago.

The report, released Thursday, is required to be filed annually with the Government Ethics Office. It covers the president's finances for 2018, his second year in office.

The filing reveals that Trump in 2018 had a minimum of $434 million in revenue from all sources, which include various businesses such as hotels, golf courses, and book revenue.
_


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I swear, if I have to read one more story about Trump allegedly offering Flynn a pardon if he shuts up ...





Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol


Is it the pardon offer that makes you laugh out loud, or that we’re about to read the Flynn / Russians taped conversation on conspiring to undermine the sanctions?  Maybe it’s both.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

TEXAS SERIAL KILLER SUSPECT -- IN COUNTRY ILLEGALLY!
CHARGED WITH MURDER OF 12 ELDERLY...
AND THERE MAY BE MORE...
https://apnews.com/876d4dd4ce9e44eea0fb0588d7ec684f
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2019/05/16/senior-livingcommunities-dallas-serial-killers-hunting-grounds-families-lawsuits-say
https://nypost.com/2019/05/16/suspected-serial-killer-now-charged-in-deaths-of-12-women/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Fusion GPS’ Nellie Ohr Deleted Emails From DOJ About Russia, What Else Did She Delete?
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/05/16/fusion-gps-nellie-ohr-deleted-emails-from-doj-about-russia-what-else-did-she-delete-n2546463?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjHvaGvuaLiAhVDY6wKHbnZBF0QlO8DMAV6BAgHEBk&usg=AOvVaw1kn1AtFfzc4pv7QVtOYc3J


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Trump: I think it’s great that we have a married gay Democratic candidate this year
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/05/16/trump-think-great-married-gay-democratic-candidate-year/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Trump Pulls $1 Billion From California Over Bullet Train Debacle
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47327/trump-pulls-1-billion-california-over-bullet-train-josh-hammer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

AG says public must know if DOJ 'put their thumb on the scale' in Russia probe
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fox-news-exclusive-attorney-general-barr-on-getting-answers-about-the-russia-investigation


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is it the pardon offer that makes you laugh out loud, or that we’re about to read the Flynn / Russians taped conversation on conspiring to undermine the sanctions?  Maybe it’s both.


Yeah sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Pulls $1 Billion From California Over Bullet Train Debacle
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/47327/trump-pulls-1-billion-california-over-bullet-train-josh-hammer


5th largest economy in the world should be fine.  That’ll take care of the wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

ICE TO MOVE 225,000 ILLEGALS ACROSS COUNTRY
https://www.foxnews.com/us/ice-hire-contractor-transport-225000-migrant-shelters


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 5th largest economy in the world should be fine.  That’ll take care of the wall.


What wall?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What wall?


The racist one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

This just in:
*William Barr: Explanations for Government Spying 'Don't Hang Together'*



_





AP Photo/Andrew Harnik
KRISTINA WONG 17 May 2019 
*Attorney General William Barr said in a recent interview that the answers he has gotten to why the government began spying on the Trump campaign in 2016 are “inadequate” and have raised more questions than before.*

“I’ve been trying to get answers to questions and I found that a lot of the answers have been inadequate. And I’ve also found that some of the explanations I’ve gotten don’t hang together,” Barr told Fox News’s Bill Hemmer in an exclusive interview.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Barr said he is the right AG for this particular time in history.

He said:

So in a sense, I have more questions today than I did when I first started. Some of what things don’t hang together, some of the explanations of what occurred. People have to find out what the government was doing during that period. If we’re worried about foreign influence, for the very same reason shouldn’t we be worried about whether government officials abused their power and put their thumb on the scale?

“I’m not saying that happened, but I’m saying that we have to look at that,” he said.

Barr announced last month during a House hearing that he was “reviewing the conduct” of the FBI’s investigation into the Trump campaign. The next day, he said at a Senate hearing that he believed “spying” did occur, but he wanted to review if there was proper predicate for that spying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Barr said he is the right AG for this particular time in history.
> 
> He said:
> 
> ...


Details are the enemy of the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I swear, if I have to read one more story about Trump allegedly offering Flynn a pardon if he shuts up ...


Here's one to read,

The New Trump-Flynn Obstruction of Justice “Bombshell” Is Complete Garbage
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/17/new-trump-flynn-obstruction-bombshell-nothingburger/

Posted at 11:30 am on May 17, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Hang on to your hats kids, we’ve got ourselves another mainstream media “bombshell” to contend with.





Ed Morrissey asks over at Hotair why no one was charged with “tampering” for these interactions with Flynn. After pondering the question, he hits on the right answer.

Is a communication between attorneys over a withdrawal from a joint defense agreement witness tampering? If so, then a not-insignificant number of attorneys might be at risk of prosecution. Mueller wasn’t making that argument anyway; it was part of his argument on obstructive behavior by Trump, and it wasn’t one of his strongest arguments either. The theory was that Trump ordered his attorneys to deliver a wink-wink, nudge-nudgereminder of the value of his “warm feelings,” but *Mueller never makes a case that this was anything other than a negotiation between attorneys who had worked together previously on a joint defense.*
_


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

I’m just so sick and tired of this endless *obstruction* evidence by Trump and company. It’s great to know there’s no audio tape of his senior foreign policy advisor *conspiring* with the Russians. 

On second thought, what’s the latest *obstruction* news?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m just so sick and tired of this endless *obstruction* evidence by Trump and company. It’s great to know there’s no audio tape of his senior foreign policy advisor *conspiring* with the Russians.
> 
> On second thought, what’s the latest *obstruction* news?


"I could shoot somebody in the middle of 5th Ave . . ." the t squad can't back off now that would be admitting they are complete idiots, and wrong all along, and we now they can't do that, admit anything that is.


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I could shoot somebody in the middle of 5th Ave . . ." the t squad can't back off now that would be admitting they are complete idiots, and wrong all along, and we now they can't do that, admit anything that is.


I see it.  Yes.  A pee pee tape.  The nutters should have their ducks in order when that baby hits. 

Here’s a suggested start.  “Well, it’s better than if Hillary won.”  “He’s not doing anything in the video but watching.”  “It’s Obama’s fault”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I could shoot somebody in the middle of 5th Ave . . ." the t squad can't back off now that would be admitting they are complete idiots, and wrong all along, and we now they can't do that, admit anything that is.


Anything trump has done or will do is ok just as long as it kept Hillary from the presidency.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m just so sick and tired of this endless *obstruction* evidence by Trump and company. It’s great to know there’s no audio tape of his senior foreign policy advisor *conspiring* with the Russians.
> 
> On second thought, what’s the latest *obstruction* news?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I see it.  Yes.  A pee pee tape.  The nutters should have their ducks in order when that baby hits.
> 
> Here’s a suggested start.  “Well, it’s better than if Hillary won.”  “He’s not doing anything in the video but watching.”  “It’s Obama’s fault”.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything trump has done or will do is ok just as long as it kept Hillary from the presidency.


Why do you hate America so much?


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

*Trump Shoots Man on 5th Avenue*
Posted at 10:30 pm on May 15, 2019 by streiff

_Inevitably it seems, the President last night, while spending a rare evening at Trump Tower in mid-town Manhattan, decided to test his base supporters by firing indiscriminately into a crowd of commuters crossing 5th Avenue.  John Douglas, a New Jersey native, and ironically a Trump supporter, was killed by at least two bullets fired by Trump out of his 24th floor office. 

Asked to comment, insane ass nutter Sheriff Joe aka Racist Joe stated: “It’s better than if that c%*t Hillary were elected.”_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *Trump Shoots Man on 5th Avenue*
> Posted at 10:30 pm on May 15, 2019 by streiff
> 
> _Inevitably it seems, the President last night, while spending a rare evening at Trump Tower in mid-town Manhattan, decided to test his base supporters by firing indiscriminately into a crowd of commuters crossing 5th Avenue.  John Douglas, a New Jersey native, and ironically a Trump supporter, was killed by at least two bullets fired by Trump out of his 24th floor office.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate America so much?


Why do you hate Americans so much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Obama- "Don't hire him"
Sally Yates- "Don't hire him"
t- "Why wasn't I told?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Flynn
Flynn
Flynn
Flynn
Flynn
Flynn
Flynn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you hate Americans so much?


The overwhelming majority of Americans that hate t?
The Americans that voted for t but now know better?
Or those that have picked t over America?


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Flynn
> Flynn
> Flynn
> Flynn
> ...


I heard the publicity has gotten so bad, he’s changing his name from Flynn to Walter White, Jr.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Flynn
> Flynn
> Flynn
> Flynn
> ...


Oh the nightmares.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The overwhelming majority of Americans that hate t?
> The Americans that voted for t but now know better?
> Or those that have picked t over America?


Oh it’s overwhelming alright.  It’s your fear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I heard the publicity has gotten so bad, he’s changing his name from Flynn to Walter White, Jr.


You people here a lot of things.  Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people here a lot of things.  Lol!


More that we _*see*_ things, such as your inability to spell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> More that we _*see*_ things, such as your inability to spell.


Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate America so much?


Now what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *Trump Shoots Man on 5th Avenue*
> Posted at 10:30 pm on May 15, 2019 by streiff
> 
> _Inevitably it seems, the President last night, while spending a rare evening at Trump Tower in mid-town Manhattan, decided to test his base supporters by firing indiscriminately into a crowd of commuters crossing 5th Avenue.  John Douglas, a New Jersey native, and ironically a Trump supporter, was killed by at least two bullets fired by Trump out of his 24th floor office.
> ...


At least you are paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama- "Don't hire him"
> Sally Yates- "Don't hire him"
> t- "Why wasn't I told?"


Who in their right mind would believe those 2 coconspirators/commies?

You people are fucked, better get used to it.
Barr is a serious dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh the nightmares.


" . . . the horror . . . the horror"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama- "Don't hire him"
> Sally Yates- "Don't hire him"
> t- "Why wasn't I told?"


Disturbing Bit of Trivia: In 2003 Interview, Comey Admitted to Voting Communist in the 70s – Just Like Brennan

Posted at 2:45 pm on May 16, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







On Oct. 28, 2013, President Barack Obama and James Comey participate in the installation ceremony for Mr. Comey as FBI director at the bureau’s Washington headquarters. PHOTO: CHARLES DHARAPAK/ASSOCIATED PRESS





In a 2003 interview with New York Magazine, Comey said that before voting for Carter in 1980, he’d been a Communist. He admitted, “I’d moved from Communist to whatever I am now.”

Former CIA Director John Brennan’s ties to communism are well known. Although I’ve never heard about James Comey being connected to communism, the words do come straight out of the horse’s mouth.

Just asking, does anyone else find it unnerving that America entrusted the CIA and the FBI to individuals who were, at one point, self-declared communists?

This disturbing bit of trivia comes to us from journalist Paul Sperry.






The author, Chris Smith, wrote that, “Comey has been savaged by William Safire and lauded by Chuck Schumer; just what kind of Republican is he, anyway?”

Comey apparently howled with laughter.

He explained, “In college, I was left of center, and through a gradual process I found myself more comfortable with a lot of the ideas and approaches the Republicans were using.” He voted for Carter in 1980, but in ’84, “I voted for Reagan—I’d moved from Communist to whatever I am now. I’m not even sure how to characterize myself politically. Maybe at some point, I’ll have to figure it out.”





Perhaps his “gradual” move away from communism had something to do with his chosen career path. It may have dawned on him that communist leanings might be a serious disqualifier when one is hoping for a career in government law enforcement, especially during the Cold War.

It shouldn’t really surprise that Obama would nominate former communists to two of the most important offices in the U.S. government. Underneath it all, Obama really is a socialist – who surrounded himself with other socialists like Bill Ayers and the Rev. Jeremiah Wright.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

Pelosi’s disgraceful weaseling on merit-based immigration
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/pelosis_disgraceful_weaseling_on_meritbased_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

MAY 17, 2019
*Huge new string of criminalities surround California's failed 'motor-voter' system*
By Monica Showalter
California's election has unsettled many, given the role of ballot-harvesting in supposedly flipping Reagan-country Orange County entirely blue in the last midterm.

But the details rolling out now are getting far more disturbing. RealClearPolitics investigative reporter Susan Crabtree has put together a string of criminalities surrounding the way California runs its elections which makes one wonder if California has adopted the Venezuela Model of electoral goverance.

She starts with a sickening new report that California's election was hacked through its "motor-voter' system, the system the state has to register as many votes as possible. If a California resident applies for a drivers license in the state, he (or she) gets registered to vote whether he likes it or not. An applicant can only say 'no' to the registration, not 'yes,' the 'yes' is embedded into the system. It's a set-up that relies on the "honor system" for a voter's claims of valid citizenship to vote and there is no verification. 

Naturally, such a system is vulnerable to foreign cyberattacks from abroad and one actually happened, from Croatia, and it was one they tried to cover up. Here's what occurred, according to Crabtree's report:

The state has had a motor-voter system up and running for years, but a new law required the Department of Motor Vehicles to electronically transmit information on drivers who are eligible to vote and who visit the Golden State’s DMV offices to the state’s voter rolls, unless they opt out.

Among the concerns surfacing now is that state officials never publicly acknowledged the hacking until California media reported on it last month. And there are lingering questions — and serious doubts — over whether the system’s numerous glitches have been fixed in the lead-up to the 2020 presidential primary and general election.

California officials moved up the state’s primary from June to March to boost its role in determining who wins the Democratic nomination for president, making it even more critical to ensure the integrity of voter registrations, election watchdogs argue.

Up until now, most of us in this state have been pretty confident that our election was hack-proof because it involves paper ballots filled in with a stylus pen on punch-card. It's pokey, but no one can change the ballot a voter casts. This hack is done at a higher point upstream in the system, where voters have no control, and they can't even watch their vote being changed by the computer system (as the Venezuelans could) to know there was fraud going on.

Here's the other disturbing implication of the hack - Crabtree notes that activists say there now are privacy concerns. What a normal person might ask from that is whether some Big Brother manipulating this hackable system might be knowing and recording just how you vote. If hackers can do it, you can bet the state counting the ballots can do it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . the horror . . . the horror"


Time to run to YOUR safe zone


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi’s disgraceful weaseling on merit-based immigration
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/pelosis_disgraceful_weaseling_on_meritbased_immigration.html


2 party systems.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY 17, 2019
> *Huge new string of criminalities surround California's failed 'motor-voter' system*
> By Monica Showalter
> California's election has unsettled many, given the role of ballot-harvesting in supposedly flipping Reagan-country Orange County entirely blue in the last midterm.
> ...


“What a normal person might ask from that is whether some Big Brother manipulating this hackable system might be knowing and recording just how you vote. *If hackers can do it, you can bet the state counting the ballots can do it.”
*
Reminds me of another favorite:

“Best way to rob a bank is to own on*e”*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Time to run to YOUR safe zone


Sane zone, only the scared pussies that are extreme right wingers need safe zones . . . you tell us about it everyday. Maybe try some self reflection on what you post and you may realize why you come off so frightened.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sane zone, only the scared pussies that are extreme right wingers need safe zones . . . you tell us about it everyday. Maybe try some self reflection on what you post and you may realize why you come off so frightened.


Own it whiskers!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4709


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Rad hats are the enemy.
Orange man bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 18, 2019)

***


Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4710


Your brain is rotting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2019)

espola said:


> ***
> 
> 
> Your brain is rotting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4711


The artist of your Reddit white nationalist memes is copying a familiar style from the turn of the 20th century propagandist I believe . . . trying to remember where I saw. Watch this space.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The artist of your Reddit white nationalist memes is copying a familiar style from the turn of the 20th century propagandist I believe . . . trying to remember where I saw. Watch this space.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

espola said:


> ***
> 
> 
> Your brain is rotting.


Iron Irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

*Illegal Convicted of Raping Dog to Death Released by Sanctuary State*



_





PPB
JOHN BINDER 19 May 2019 
*An illegal alien convicted of raping a dog to death was released by the sanctuary state of Oregon after being sentenced to just 60 days in prison.*

As Breitbart News reported, illegal alien Fidel Lopez, 52-years-old, was convicted last month and sentenced to 60 days in prison after raping his girlfriend’s small Lhasa Apso which led to the dog’s death. The judge in the case said he would have given the illegal alien more prison time but that 60 days is the maximum sentence allowed in Oregon.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

No, the Fascists and the Nazis Were Not Right-Wingers
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/no_the_fascists_and_the_nazis_were_not_rightwingers.html


----------



## Friesland (May 20, 2019)

Making America Great by forcing consumers to pay regressive taxes and bailing out Brazilians Again.

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/ny-jbs-usa-usda-trump-bailout-american-farmers-pork-20190520-nmaqqjdxmnbpvlujm2topta5km-story.html

Awesome.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I swear, if I have to read one more story about Trump allegedly offering Flynn a pardon if he shuts up ...


*Pardon the " potential " Pardons.....Trump may Pardon more.....*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/18/us/trump-pardons-war-crimes.html


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, the Fascists and the Nazis Were Not Right-Wingers
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/no_the_fascists_and_the_nazis_were_not_rightwingers.html


*No they were not !*
*" Lefties " need to study their History ...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, the Fascists and the Nazis Were Not Right-Wingers
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/no_the_fascists_and_the_nazis_were_not_rightwingers.html


Tell your friends that, you/they display all the earmark tells.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell your friends that, you/they display all the earmark tells.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Nolte: Academic Study Shows Donald Trump Has Made America Less Racist
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/20/academic-study-shows-donald-trump-made-america-less-racist/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwip5uO_l6viAhURI6wKHaM5ASEQlO8DMAd6BAgOECE&usg=AOvVaw0sBSYFcSoA0fuhhmDTXrrb


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nolte: Academic Study Shows Donald Trump Has Made America Less Racist
> 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/20/academic-study-shows-donald-trump-made-america-less-racist/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwip5uO_l6viAhURI6wKHaM5ASEQlO8DMAd6BAgOECE&usg=AOvVaw0sBSYFcSoA0fuhhmDTXrrb


MAGA.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

*Good Morning Iran !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

You people should be grateful you are witnessing one of the greatest events in modern times.

Watch Live: Donald Trump Speaks at a MAGA Rally in Pennsylvania
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/20/watch-live-donald-trump-speaks-at-a-maga-rally-in-pennsylvania/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjz0e6vpKviAhUESq0KHWZ2DmoQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw3Og_0UqrSNC5pEUuD8t_el&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

DNA tests reveal 30% of suspected fraudulent migrant families were unrelated
Washington Examiner
2 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/dna-tests-reveal-30-of-suspected-fraudulent-migrant-families-were-unrelated&ved=2ahUKEwjxpdbJq6viAhUCna0KHQYiCUMQxfQBMAF6BAgFEAQ&usg=AOvVaw3SELHCz7lmflIhgf-eBmQb


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Obama AG accuses Comey of mischaracterizing key Clinton probe conversation during House testimony
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/loretta-lynch-james-comey-contradition-clinton-probe-matter-investigation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Hey douchebags, at least you are consistent.

Nellie Ohr deleted emails sent from husband's DOJ account - Washington ...
Washington Examiner › news
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/nellie-ohr-deleted-emails-sent-from-husbands-doj-account?_amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjAzYHczaviAhURI6wKHdf8DwIQFjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3LsEWO8Y8GSmFrUJKTZpy6&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

8-10 Somali Teens Armed With Hammers Attack Bystanders at East Bank Rail Station in MN; Media Oddly Quiet
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/05/21/8-10-somali-teens-armed-hammers-attack-bystanders-east-bank-rail-station-mn-media-oddly-quiet/


----------



## Friesland (May 21, 2019)

Always entertaining to read the criminal ramblings of Don the Con - except when you're one of the folks being conned.

https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/donald-trumps-mixes-with-shady-criminals-in-palm-beach-11171683


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

A federal judge’s ‘tell’ in his order forcing Trump to turn over financial records to House committee
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/a_federal_judges_tell_in_his_order_forcing_trump_to_turn_over_financial_records_to_house_committee_.html


Friesland said:


> Always entertaining to read the criminal ramblings of Don the Con - except when you're one of the folks being conned.
> 
> https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/donald-trumps-mixes-with-shady-criminals-in-palm-beach-11171683


Fake News.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

What would Nixon do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Always entertaining to read the criminal ramblings of Don the Con - except when you're one of the folks being conned.
> 
> https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/donald-trumps-mixes-with-shady-criminals-in-palm-beach-11171683


Reminds me of the great QE con......spigot boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> What would Nixon do?


What did Jackson do?
What did Clinton do?


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What did Jackson do?
> What did Clinton do?


How do those relate to t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

Mueller to Congress: I’ll pass on being politicized, thanks just the same

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 1:31 pm on May 21, 2019

So it’s not William Barr preventing Robert Mueller from testifying after all. CNN reported today that Mueller has “expressed reticence” about appearing publicly in a congressional hearing due to the politics surrounding his report. The special counsel office offered some willingness to negotiate closed-door testimony, but other options may still be on the table:














https://twitter.com/mkraju/status/1130867182445977605

NEWS: Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s team has expressed reticence to him testifying publicly in front of the House Judiciary Committee, according to sources familiar with the matter. His team has expressed that he does not want to appear political. w/@LauraAJarrett @jeremyherb


1,51
https://twitter.com/mkraju/status/1130867182445977605




Special counsel Robert Mueller’s team has expressed reticence to him testifying publicly in front of the House Judiciary Committee, according to sources familiar with the matter.

The special counsel’s team has expressed the notion that Mueller does not want to appear political after staying behind the scenes for two years and not speaking as he conducted his investigation into President Donald Trump. One option is to have him testify behind closed doors, but sources caution numerous options are being considered in the negotiations between the committee and the special counsel’s team.

Justice officials are generally supportive of how the special counsel’s team is proceeding with negotiations. As Attorney General Bill Barr told The Wall Street Journal last week: “It’s Bob’s call whether he wants to testify.”

After watching Jerrold Nadler turn the House Judiciary Committee into a circus, it’s tough to blame Mueller for feeling less than enthusiastic about jumping into the center ring. He could opt for a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing instead, but the temperature might not be much better on that side of the capitol building. Chair Lindsey Graham has declared himself uninterested in picking Mueller’s brain beyond the report anyway, and Senate Democrats would likely follow Nadler’s strategy to demand answers about Mueller’s punt on obstruction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> How do those relate to t?


They're both Presidents....who Congress wanted to impeach.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> They're both Presidents....who Congress wanted to impeach.


Did you mean Johnson?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you mean Johnson?


Hmm Andrew Johnson...Andrew Jackson....yes I did mean Johnson...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

*Watch: Pro-Choice Activists to 'Pro-Life Barbie': 'F*ck You and the Rest of You Ignorant B*tches'*


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/videos/watch-pro-choice-activists-to-pro-life-barbie-fck-you-and-the-rest-of-you-ignorant-btches/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwifu76ipK3iAhUEH6wKHQpbBfMQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw00_O4vJctnd8lhonn6R2pp&ampcf=1
_





AMANDA HOUSE 21 May 2019 
*WARNING: GRAPHIC LANGUAGE*


*Pro-choice activists screamed vulgarities at a pro-life demonstrator at the #StoptheBans protest Tuesday on Capitol Hill.*_


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmm Andrew Johnson...Andrew Jackson....yes I did mean Johnson...


Now see - I don't have to "know it all"  - just more than you.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

.......


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Hmmmm -- Both Franklin Graham and Bernie Sanders are speaking in Vermont this week.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

t aims tax hikes at states that didn't vote for him as China aims tariffs at industries that are full of people that did.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Hmmmm -- Both Franklin Graham and Bernie Sanders are speaking in Vermont this week.  Should be interesting.


About as interesting as the price of tv dinners and canned chili.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> About as interesting as the price of tv dinners and canned chili.


That's because you are simple.


----------



## Nonononono (May 21, 2019)

Hey numbnuts and SJ.  Yeah. You two imbiciles. You better get started on your relentless attacks on that dumb Rex Tillerson.  He’s in the news today. Didn’t want to be, but he is nonetheless.


----------



## Friesland (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of the great QE con......spigot boy.


You buddy Don the Con is working on getting a little more flow...

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/21/trumponomics-writer-art-laffer-fed-should-follow-markets-cut-rates.html

Meanwhile, anyone seen Killary? I think maybe she's finally been LOCKED UP!!! O'Bummer's time in the barrell is coming!!! Free Paulie! No Justice, No Peace!! Attica!


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey numbnuts and SJ.  Yeah. You two imbiciles. You better get started on your relentless attacks on that dumb Rex Tillerson.  He’s in the news today. Didn’t want to be, but he is nonetheless.









*I think you have missed the play.....*
*Tillerson ain't got shit, the Documents are the shit and *
*the shit is about to hit the fan.....See the above tear...*
*After she meets with the Dumb Dems at 9:00 am ET*
*she's supposed to meet with the POTUS and Cryin Chuck,*
*more of those will be shed after he paddles them both *
*with the Documents in the White House woodshed...*

*So far Bob ( 5No's ) ( Tony Clifton ) ( Nurse Ratshit ) you*
*have come up empty handed on all counts....maybe it's*
*time you switch Parties before your Criminal Party is*
*a life long embarrassment to you. *


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey numbnuts and SJ.  Yeah. You two imbiciles. You better get started on your relentless attacks on that dumb Rex Tillerson.  He’s in the news today. Didn’t want to be, but he is nonetheless.


25th Amendment discussions?  Pence has an office in the building.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> 25th Amendment discussions?  Pence has an office in the building.


*" Thou Shall Not Steal " .....*

*Where o where is that....?*

*Spola....Spola....Spola....*

*Noooo...its not in the 25th.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey numbnuts and SJ.  Yeah. You two imbiciles. You better get started on your relentless attacks on that dumb Rex Tillerson.  He’s in the news today. Didn’t want to be, but he is nonetheless.


So, is this it? 
Is this the one?
Again?
I've lost count.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You buddy Don the Con is working on getting a little more flow...
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/21/trumponomics-writer-art-laffer-fed-should-follow-markets-cut-rates.html
> 
> Meanwhile, anyone seen Killary? I think maybe she's finally been LOCKED UP!!! O'Bummer's time in the barrell is coming!!! Free Paulie! No Justice, No Peace!! Attica!


The economy is doing just fine without lower interest rates on the 10 year bond or more QE.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

Top  Democrat's wife may have gained 'illegal private benefit' from his committee activities
Washington Examiner
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/politics/top-democrat-elijah-cummings-wife-may-have-gained-illegal-private-benefit-from-his-committee-activities&ved=2ahUKEwiWvcGtka7iAhWdGDQIHRUnDOQQFjAgegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw3wWhRyyqxZJCiAtm8_1dF1


----------



## Nonononono (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this it?
> Is this the one?
> Again?
> I've lost count.


Just my way of prophylactics to guard against your stream of endless bile.  And you can’t count to two?  Sad, I believe it’s said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this it?
> Is this the one?
> Again?
> I've lost count.


So has he.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

"Only the best"
Ben Carson, " Oreo?"
Maybe he needs the course they offer at tu that dizzy leans on.


----------



## Nonononono (May 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I think you have missed the play.....*
> *Tillerson ain't got shit, the Documents are the shit and *
> *the shit is about to hit the fan.....See the above tear...*
> *After she meets with the Dumb Dems at 9:00 am ET*
> ...


numbnuts you imbecile bereft of elementary quality as a human being


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2019)

*Dumb Cunt.*





Judge who helped illegal alien escape accused of “subterfuge”

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 9:21 am on May 22, 2019

You may recall the bizarre story coming out of Massachusettes last month about a judge who was arrested after allowing an illegal alien to escape arrest by ICE agents. Judge Shelley Joseph was charged with obstructing justice, leading to cries of outrage from liberal officials around the state.





Joseph is currently suspended without pay and she’s facing up to 20 years in prison if convicted, but some of her supporters had been hoping that after cooler heads prevailed, US Attorney Andrew Lelling might reconsider and drop the charges. This week he decided to clarify the matter, however. The case is moving forward and he has plenty of reasons to prosecute her.

“My focus is on the conduct of this judge,” Lelling said during a May 6 appearance on WGBH’s “Greater Boston.” “To me, it’s not an immigration case. I know that seems counterintuitive to people. It’s a rule-of-law case. You have, the indictment alleges, a sitting judge who helps a federal fugitive evade capture by letting him out the back door. You can’t do that.” …

“The allegation here is not that this judge stood up and was forthright about what she was doing,” said O’Keefe. “If she had been, I might have a different view of this. It’s the subterfuge. That’s where the problem is . . . the feds frankly, in my judgment, are guilty of overreaching in many instances. I don’t think this is one of them.”

Note the use of the word “subterfuge” by District Attorney Michael O’Keefe, who supports Lelling’s decision. As it turns out, the US Attorney told reporters that he might have considered dropping the charges if this had been some spur of the moment decision and a case of bad timing for the ICE agents seeking to detain the criminal illegal alien, Jose Medina-Perez. In other words, it’s not just a question of what Judge Joseph did, but _how she did it_.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Only the best"
> Ben Carson, " Oreo?"
> Maybe he needs the course they offer at tu that dizzy leans on.


Since the process involving an REO is one way that a property one assumed to be an asset is realized as a liability, maybe Izzy was onto something there.  That would make him as smart as Ben Carson.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Since the process involving an REO is one way that a property one assumed to be an asset is realized as a liability, maybe Izzy was onto something there.  That would make him as smart as Ben Carson.


The wanderings of a father and son.  Precious.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2019)

espola said:


> 25th Amendment discussions?  Pence has an office in the building.


A sure sign of insanity -- "I think most of you would agree with this".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Hmmmm -- Both Franklin Graham and Bernie Sanders are speaking in Vermont this week.  Should be interesting.


Yawn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

espola said:


> A sure sign of insanity -- "I think most of you would agree with this".


P 44 and 45.  Hilarious.  $102 mil?!!! Fraud, waste, and abuse driven by the arrogance of the lefties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2019)

Memory Lane: Video Montage of the MSM Salivating Over “Holy Spirit” Michael Avenatti Is Absolutely Golden
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/05/22/memory-lane-video-montage-msm-salivating-holy-spirit-michael-avenatti-absolutely-golden/


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just my way of prophylactics to guard against your stream of endless bile.  And you can’t count to two?  Sad, I believe it’s said.



*You have an infatuation with all things perverted....and it shows " Bob ".*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have an infatuation with all things perverted....and it shows " Bob ".*


Irony exemplified. You don't get it do you? Not fond of mirrors are ya?


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony exemplified. You don't get it do you? Not fond of mirrors are ya?


*Oh ....I get it. The irony is lost on you.*
*Your next trip to the " Mirror " is going to be *
*rather humiliating, you see you will only see *
*YOU !*

*Now about that issue you have locked up in *
*the back of your deep dark psyche....I know*
*it bothers you so....just let it go....nobody will*
*ever know....  *

*I can tell by how you post, that if it got out you'd*
*be toast.....so just let it be and your mind won't*
*ROAST !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2019)

Another cunt lib.

Democrat Congresswoman Acuses Border Patrol of Murdering Kids in Bizarre Rant
 
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/05/22/democrat-representative-accuses-border-patrol-murdering-kids-bizarre-rant/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

What? Just another late term abortion.

NEWS
Sen. Warren demands answers from CBP commissioner following death of yet another migrant child
by Gabe Ortiz, Daily Kos Staff 10 73
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1859618


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

MS-13 Teens Came to U.S. as Family Unit and Unaccompanied, Murdered 14-Year-Old Girl After Being Released in a Sanctuary County
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/05/22/ice-tried-to-track-down-illegal-aliens-suspected-of-murdering-a-teen-n2546692?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjtha3szLHiAhVOiqwKHapkCLAQlO8DMAl6BAgJECk&usg=AOvVaw1KL5YFPaGtD-k0tWK-N3cT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

Wow: Jail director defends release of two illegal alien teens now charged with murder of 14-year-old
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/05/22/wow-jail-director-defends-release-of-two-illegal-alien-teens-now-charged-with-murder-of-14-year-old/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

Rep. Dan Crenshaw weighs in on Border Patrol’s so-called ‘intentional’ killing of unaccompanied migrant child with heart defects
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/05/22/rep-dan-crenshaw-weighs-in-on-border-patrols-so-called-intentional-killing-of-unaccompanied-migrant-child-with-heart-defects/


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have an infatuation with all things perverted....and it shows " Bob ".*


So tell us what my cryptic post conjured up in your dimented mind.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

In a couple of short years, Russ Tillerson went from "one of the best" to "dumb as a rock".


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> In a couple of short years, Russ Tillerson went from "one of the best" to "dumb as a rock".


And changed his name.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> In a couple of short years, Russ Tillerson went from "one of the best" to "dumb as a rock".


Surprised t didn't simply use Rex's "fucking moron" back at him (he cleaned it up for public consumption, imagine that!). Seems most honest people who have dealt with t feel the same as Rex . . . if it keeps happening with different people it might not be them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> In a couple of short years, Russ Tillerson went from "one of the best" to "dumb as a rock".


How long did it take you? Or were you born  this way?


----------



## Friesland (May 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The economy is doing just fine without lower interest rates on the 10 year bond or more QE.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


That wasn't me, Huli Huli Boi (maybe you just can't read - I'll try pictures next time?) that was that funny Laffer fella...

Meanwhile, is there anything Don the Con can't screw up given enough time and money?

"American business activity tumbled to a three-year low in May due in large part to concerns about tariffs, according to a report released on Thursday by IHS Markit. New orders declined for the first time since August 2009."

Expansion is ending. And what Don the Con and the GOP is doing is going to make the landing a whole lot harder.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So tell us what my cryptic post conjured up in your dimented mind.


*Relax ...Bob....*

*Now...why would YOU ask the question ( with bad spelling ) above and NOT take a different tack....*

*You know why....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Friesland said:


> That wasn't me, Huli Huli Boi (maybe you just can't read - I'll try pictures next time?) that was that funny Laffer fella...
> 
> Meanwhile, is there anything Don the Con can't screw up given enough time and money?
> 
> ...


Are you saying t stuck a pin in the Obama bubble?


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying t stuck a pin in the Obama bubble?



*Among others....and you're now wet from the soap...*

*




*


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> A sure sign of insanity -- "I think most of you would agree with this".


 "I'm an extremely stable genius."


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> "I'm an extremely stable genius."


Don’t brag. You’re only a stable genius.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> "I'm an extremely stable genius."


*You're just a LIAR and THIEF....*
*Nothing more, nothing less...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

*Donald Trump Orders Intelligence Community to Cooperate with Surveillance Investigation*





JIM WATSON, AFP/Getty Images
CHARLIE SPIERING23 May 20193,405
1:11
*President Donald Trump directed the intelligence community to cooperate with Attorney General Bill Barr’s investigation into surveillance activities during the 2016 presidential election.*

In a memorandum to his seven cabinet directors and the Attorney General, Trump asked that officials cooperate with Barr’s investigation and authorized Barr to declassify any information about the investigation into his campaign that he deemed necessary, provided that he consulted with the agency responsible.

“Today’s action will help ensure that all Americans learn the truth about the events that occurred, and the actions that were taken, during the last Presidential election and will restore confidence in our public institutions,” White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders wrote in a statement sent to reporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

CJR: Obama admin surveillance of reporters “broader than previously known”

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 8:41 pm on May 23, 2019

The new indictment against Julian Assange, as John noted earlier, will no doubt generate accusations that the Trump administration is conducting a war on journalists. For a look at what a _real_ war on journalism looks like, however, we can turn to an earlier report today from the Columbia Journalism Review and its analysis of actions taken by the Obama administration seven years ago. It was already widely known that efforts to find leakers in 2012 had resulted in surveillance of reporters by Eric Holder’s Department of Justice.


What wasn’t known until now was the astounding breadth of that effort:

A new report obtained by the Knight First Amendment Institute at Columbia University and the Freedom of the Press Foundation (where the authors work) under the Freedom of Information Act shows that the DOJ’s actions against the AP were broader than previously known, and that the DOJ considered subpoenaing the phone records of other news organizations, including _The Washington Post_, _The New York Times_, and ABC News. Moreover, they reveal how narrowly the DOJ interprets the Media Guidelines, the agency’s internal rules for obtaining reporters’ data. …

The report, which was submitted to then–Attorney General Eric Holder in 2013, reveals that the leak probe was broader than previously understood. It reveals, for example, that, while the Justice Department obtained telephone toll records for 21 telephone numbers, the agency in fact issued “30 subpoenas to obtain telephone toll records for 30 unique telephone numbers.” The report reveals that those 30 subpoenas were intended to target seven reporters and editors, and covered a period of six weeks spanning April 1, 2012 to May 10, 2012.

The report also shows that, at least at one stage of their investigation, Justice Department attorneys considered subpoenaing the records of The Washington Post, The New York Times, and ABC News. What’s more, the report strongly suggests that the attorneys went so far as to obtain “telephone numbers and other contact information” for reporters and editors at those organizations who had worked on articles about the Yemen bomb plot. The report records, however, that the attorneys ultimately decided against issuing additional subpoenas.

The report comes from the Office of Professional Responsibility, and consists of fifty-two pages that recount the DoJ’s leak probe, a four-page appendix, and a one-page cover letter that stretches into two pages with signatures. Both the report and the cover letter note that OPR “prepared its report relying on only unclassified documents or unclassified portions of classified documents,” but even a cursory scan shows significant redactions throughout. About half of the cover letter itself is redacted, and even a quarter of the Subject line is blacked out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

MAY 24, 2019
*Obama Appointees in the Communist Orbit*
By Karin McQuillan
This week Rush Limbaugh repeated a quote from James Comey in a  New York Magazine interview: 

“I’d moved from Communist to whatever I am now. I’m not even sure how to characterize myself politically. Maybe at some point, I’ll have to figure it out.”

It’s hard to pin too much on that quote.  Perhaps Comey was jokingby calling his vote for Jimmy Carter a vote for a Communist, in mockery of his supposedly fellow Republicans. 

Joking about support for Communism is not all that funny in the Obama administration. Obama’s CIA Director John Brennan actually did vote for a Communist presidential candidate.  Brennan and Comey are two of the central players in the Russia Collusion Hoax.






Obama choose Communists and Marxists for the highest, most powerful positions in our land, including his closest political advisors, and his head of the CIA.  These facts are not in dispute.  Most are openly admitted by the people in question, as necessary damage control.  Our press  chooses not to report them.


Professor Paul Kengor has extensively researched the Chicago communists whose progeny include David Axelrod, Valerie Jarrett, and Barack Hussein Obama.  Add the openly Marxist, pro-communist Ayers, and you have many of the key players who put Obama into power.





Brennan (who was sworn in as CIA director on a draft of the US Constitution, without the Bill of Rights, instead of a Bible) said that while he had voted Communist, he wasn't an official member of the Communist Party - and was relieved that he had been accepted into the CIA. 

*Barack Hussein Obama*

His Kenyan father was a communist, who met Obama’s mother, a radical leftist, in a Russian language class.  Stanley Dunham, Obama’s white grandfather, chose a notorious member of the Communist Party to be Obama’s mentor, Frank Marshall Davis.

Obama wrote in his memoir that in college, he sought out Marxist professors.  A Marxist student at Occidental College, John Drew, confirms that Obama was a revolutionary Marxist in college.  Drew recounts:

Obama… believed that the economic stresses of the Carter years meant revolution was still imminent. The election of Reagan was simply a minor set-back …As I recall, Obama repeatedly used the phrase "When the revolution comes...."  …"There's going to be a revolution," Obama said, "we need to be organized and grow the movement."  In Obama's view, our role must be to educate others so that we might usher in more quickly this inevitable revolution. …Obama seemed to think their ideological purity was a persuasive argument in predicting that a coming revolution would end capitalism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

*Out-of-Control Hannity Thumbs His Nose at Fox News Bosses*

A blaring example of that is Hannity’s treatment of claims from guests whose dubious “reporting” would never pass muster on Fox’s hard news shows. The most commonly cited example of this is Trump-boosting Fox News contributor Sara Carter, whose news credibility is so questionable that, as Mediaite reported in March, Fox News executives allegedly told Hannity to stop calling her an “investigative reporter” on his show.

“Fox News executives have asked Hannity to stop using this title on the grounds that Carter’s reporting is not vetted, and passes none of the network’s editorial guidelines,” the media news site reported. And even without any such dictate, Hannity’s hyping of “reporters” who don’t meet Fox’s news standards would be considered troublesome at any mainstream outlet.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/out-of-control-sean-hannity-thumbs-his-nose-at-fox-news-bosses


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> That wasn't me, Huli Huli Boi (maybe you just can't read - I'll try pictures next time?) that was that funny Laffer fella...
> 
> Meanwhile, is there anything Don the Con can't screw up given enough time and money?
> 
> ...


That’s what happens when you load the economy up with 6 straight years of QE.  You people at FriesU crack me up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s what happens when you load the economy up with 6 straight years of QE.  You people at FriesU crack me up.


Seems you assign responsibility to Obama for things that happened before and after his tenure. Black man bad, orange man do no wrong.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

The disaster relief bill went down to defeat 434-1 in the House today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

You dummies wanted transparency.

Comey
Clapper
Brennan
Lynch
Kerry
Biden
The Kenyan
Too Fucking Funny
What’s the penalty for treason?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY 24, 2019
> *Obama Appointees in the Communist Orbit*
> By Karin McQuillan
> This week Rush Limbaugh repeated a quote from James Comey in a  New York Magazine interview:
> ...


OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You dummies wanted transparency.
> 
> Comey
> Clapper
> ...


Make it quick and as painless as possible.
Espola likes the guillotine.
I concur.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You dummies wanted transparency.
> 
> Comey
> Clapper
> ...


You don't know what treason is either I see. t is a stain on the great American experiment and you are an idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Make it quick and as painless as possible.
> Espola likes the guillotine.
> I concur.


You were better off when you stayed in the truck, now we know.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you assign responsibility to Obama for things that happened before and after his tenure. Black man bad, orange man do no wrong.


*What does the color of either humans skin have to do with their*
*character/actions.....*

*You only judge by skin and not within.....You are the poster boy*
*for Racism.*


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Make it quick and as painless as possible.
> Espola likes the guillotine.
> I concur.


I don't "like" the guillotine.  However, I see it as an effective method of administering capital punishment, certainly better than any of the legal methods currently in use by the states that still practice it.  

Sedative unconsciousness followed by inert gas asphyxiation would be my personal choice if I were ever in a position to choose for myself.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know what treason is either I see. t is a stain on the great American experiment and you are an idiot.


*The biggest STAIN on AMERICA is the multitude of *
*butt licking Lemming like you who can't see the TRUTH*
*because you buried your head so far up the Golden Child's*
*rectum you think dark is light and shit is sweet.*

*Wake up ya lapping Rodent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Out-of-Control Hannity Thumbs His Nose at Fox News Bosses*
> 
> A blaring example of that is Hannity’s treatment of claims from guests whose dubious “reporting” would never pass muster on Fox’s hard news shows. The most commonly cited example of this is Trump-boosting Fox News contributor Sara Carter, whose news credibility is so questionable that, as Mediaite reported in March, Fox News executives allegedly told Hannity to stop calling her an “investigative reporter” on his show.
> 
> ...


FakeNews


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you assign responsibility to Obama for things that happened before and after his tenure. Black man bad, orange man do no wrong.


Yeah, but he’s not black black.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know what treason is either I see. t is a stain on the great American experiment and you are an idiot.


I just asked what the penalty was, what are you talking about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just asked what the penalty was, what are you talking about?


We aren't at war. The last time we were official at war was WWII.

T is a stain on the great American experiment and you are an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We aren't at war. The last time we were official at war was WWII.
> 
> T is a stain on the great American experiment and you are an idiot.


We are getting at the truth, isn’t that what you want?
I know it’s been a bad couple of years for you, but don’t be such an angry bitch all the time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you assign responsibility to Obama for things that happened before and after his tenure. Black man bad, orange man do no wrong.


RACIST


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying t stuck a pin in the Obama bubble?


Orange men don’t get their Terms subsidized with QE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We aren't at war. The last time we were official at war was WWII.
> 
> T is a stain on the great American experiment and you are an idiot.


I almost forgot about that cunt Sally Yates, they should hang her too.


----------



## messy (May 25, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/24/politics/tom-coleman-trump-impeachment-cnntv/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/24/politics/tom-coleman-trump-impeachment-cnntv/index.html


CNN huh? I didn’t know they were still a thing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN huh? I didn’t know they were still a thing.


phakenuez


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't "like" the guillotine.  However, I see it as an effective method of administering capital punishment, certainly better than any of the legal methods currently in use by the states that still practice it.
> 
> Sedative unconsciousness followed by inert gas asphyxiation would be my personal choice if I were ever in a position to choose for myself.


I'll talk to some people and see what I can do.


----------



## messy (May 25, 2019)

https://www.kansascity.com/opinion/readers-opinion/guest-commentary/article230713224.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.kansascity.com/opinion/readers-opinion/guest-commentary/article230713224.html


NEWSFLASH!

Democrat and republican establishment hate Trump and are trying to get rid of him any way they can!


----------



## espola (May 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> NEWSFLASH!
> 
> Democrat and republican establishment hate Trump and are trying to get rid of him any way they can!


Newsfalsh for you - there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.  We are trying to get rid of him by legal process.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Newsfalsh for you - there is a criminal lunatic in the White House.  We are trying to get rid of him by legal process.


I'll let the President know.
Is it wez?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I almost forgot about that cunt Sally Yates, they should hang her too.


Why, for trying to warn t about hiring Flynn?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are getting at the truth, isn’t that what you want?
> I know it’s been a bad couple of years for you, but don’t be such an angry bitch all the time.


Attempting to punish political rivals and law enforcement for doing their job is not, "getting at the truth" and you know that, at least you should. We are now the largest, most powerful banana republic in the world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Ultra light eh? How tall is that wall gonna be?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Attempting to punish political rivals and law enforcement for doing their job is not, "getting at the truth" and you know that, at least you should. We are now the largest, most powerful banana republic in the world.


The investigation is done you dick.
Have you ever heard of fruit from a poisonous tree?
Did you forget about the purge that occurred at the FBI?
Of course you did because you are a sore loser.
Bitch


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 266408, member: 1707"

Attempting to punish political rivals and law enforcement for
doing their job is not, "getting at the truth" and you know that,
at least you should. We are now the largest, most powerful
banana republic in the world.

/QUOTE

*You really should heed my suggestions regarding " School "...
The above response from you is an open book to your lack
of critical thinking skills. This Nation was founded on the 
Rule Of Law and under the previous administration those 
Laws were laughed at and abused all in the same motion
many times over. Your corrupt criminal Political Party has
been exposed for all of the filthy deeds in their attempt to
maintain the " Status " quo of lawlessness so as to usher in
the NWO and Socialism in a FREE COUNTRY.

Your petty responses reek of of the idea prints coming from the 
cornered " Rats "....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The investigation is done you dick.
> Have you ever heard of fruit from a poisonous tree?
> Did you forget about the purge that occurred at the FBI?
> Of course you did because you are a sore loser.
> Bitch


Which investigation? The one with 10 counts of obstruction listed for Congress to act on? The one in the house? Senate? One of the many spin offs in the SDNY or elsewhere? The internal FBI investigations? One the many ethics investigations?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which investigation? The one with 10 counts of obstruction listed for Congress to act on? The one in the house? Senate? One of the many spin offs in the SDNY or elsewhere? The internal FBI investigations? One the many ethics investigations?


The one that counts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

Can you believe Trump is actually our President?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

What a beauty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Trump is actually our President?
> View attachment 4767


#MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The one that counts.


The impeachment hearings? Haven't begun yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Trump is actually our President?
> View attachment 4767


Best hooker he could buy, not that he didn't try to get better. The porn first couple. Will America ever have a first couple again that made porn, had affairs with porn stars, sued porn stars, were sued by porn stars and talked like porn stars?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Best hooked he could buy. The porn first couple. Will America ever have a first couple again that made porn, had affairs with porn stars, sued porn stars, were sued by porn stars and talked like porn stars?


So bitter.
Cheer up 'lil buddy.

How 'bout a fresca,?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The impeachment hearings? Haven't begun yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So bitter.
> Cheer up 'lil buddy.
> 
> How 'bout a fresca,?


If you see the truth as bitter that may be a clue to why you are best off keeping your opinions to yourself around real people.
. . . and yeah, the hat looks great on you.


----------



## messy (May 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> NEWSFLASH!
> 
> Democrat and republican establishment hate Trump and are trying to get rid of him any way they can!


Why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Why?


They refuse to acknowledge that part . . . to them it's a mystery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Best hooker he could buy, not that he didn't try to get better. The porn first couple. Will America ever have a first couple again that made porn, had affairs with porn stars, sued porn stars, were sued by porn stars and talked like porn stars?


What did this nice kind woman do to you?
Is it that she looks better in a dress than you?
Maybe it’s the fact that she can walk on grass with heels on and no matter how hard you try you can’t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Why?


Jealous


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Why?


He crashed their party.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you see the truth as bitter that may be a clue to why you are best off keeping your opinions to yourself around real people.
> . . . and yeah, the hat looks great on you.


We've already established you're "that guy".
Mr. political at the party/office/work.

I'm not that guy, but I do look great in a red hat 4 sho.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did this nice kind woman do to you?
> Is it that she looks better in a dress than you?
> Maybe it’s the fact that she can walk on grass with heels on and no matter how hard you try you can’t?


She did porn, I see why you like her. She degraded herself (why is another matter) in an industry that has little regard for the individuals involved and is there to appease people (mostly men) that have little to no concern for the individuals. If you support porn you support slavery, it's truly a slippery slope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We've already established you're "that guy".
> Mr. political at the party/office/work.
> 
> I'm not that guy, but I do look great in a red hat 4 sho.


You've fabricated a narrative in an attempt to help you feel better about yourself like you always do.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The impeachment hearings? Haven't begun yet.


*Phuleeeeeese...senor Rodent.*

*The stress of lying non stop will get to you just as it has*
*gotten to Nancy " The Stutterer " Pelosi and your over weight*
* pass out king " The Penguin "......send it in now before you*
*make an even further fool of yourself.*


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've fabricated a narrative in an attempt to help you feel better about yourself like you always do.









*You've been caught fabricating a narrative in an attempt to *
*hide the TRUTH about the Criminal Party you support ....*


----------



## messy (May 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He crashed their party.


Republican Tom Coleman of MO was at a party?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Republican Tom Coleman of MO was at a party?


There are still some Republicans, good to hear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)




----------



## messy (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Huh? 
Guns are great. I love what just happened in VA yesterday! People use them at schools and concerts and shopping malls every day to fight the creeping Socialism in our country under President Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?
> Guns are great. I love what just happened in VA yesterday! People use them at schools and concerts and shopping malls every day to fight the creeping Socialism in our country under President Trump.


My apologies.
I should have put a trigger warning on that meme.


----------



## messy (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My apologies.
> I should have put a trigger warning on that meme.


Is that a pun? 
Listen I have no problem dealing with the aimless rants of paranoiacs. You just seem a little nutty, is all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that a pun?
> Listen I have no problem dealing with the aimless rants of paranoiacs. You just seem a little nutty, is all.


Im nutty?
How many terrorists did you disarm today?


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My apologies.
> I should have put a trigger warning on that meme.


It appears that your response to an unnecessary death is to make jokes.

Goodness, how sane of you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that your response to an unnecessary death is to make jokes.
> 
> Goodness, how sane of you.


It appears that you people's response to the unnecessary oppression and death brought on by socialism is to point to the second amendment as the fundamental roadblock to utopia.

Goodness, how commie of you.


----------



## messy (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It appears that you people's response to the unnecessary oppression and death brought on by socialism is to point to the second amendment as the fundamental roadblock to utopia.
> 
> Goodness, how commie of you.


Did I say a “little” nutty? 
Check that...full blown crackpot, I’m afraid.
Keep going. Every day I see guns here killing to oppose socialism.
Remember all those godless commies at that outdoor concert in Vegas last year? They were smote righteously by the guns we have, as Americans.
Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Did I say a “little” nutty?
> Check that...full blown crackpot, I’m afraid.
> Keep going. Every day I see guns here killing to oppose socialism.
> Remember all those godless commies at that outdoor concert in Vegas last year? They were smote righteously by the guns we have, as Americans.
> Thank you and God bless.


It appears that your response to the second amendment is to point to the deaths of people that were shot by lunatics and criminals as the reason it shouldn't exist.

Goodness, how Hugo Chavez of you.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It appears that you people's response to the unnecessary oppression and death brought on by socialism is to point to the second amendment as the fundamental roadblock to utopia.
> 
> Goodness, how commie of you.


Who is "you people"?

Where did anyone other than you mention the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is "you people"?
> 
> Where did anyone other than you mention the 2nd Amendment?


You people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is "you people"?
> 
> Where did anyone other than you mention the 2nd Amendment?


He's studied at the knee of nono, now lil joe, and is attempting to branch off on his own nutter way just fabricating things out of thin air and attributing thoughts/beliefs to others so he has something to rail against . . . chasing windmills and ripping popcorn farts he deems significant. Talk about the thought police.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

"out of thin air"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk about the thought police.


Funny you should bring this up.
Its on the discussion block as we speak.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's studied at the knee of nono, now lil joe, and is attempting to branch off on his own nutter way just fabricating things out of thin air and attributing thoughts/beliefs to others so he has something to rail against . . . chasing windmills and ripping popcorn farts he deems significant. Talk about the thought police.


I'm pretty much ignoring everybody while watching the Indy 500, where all cars are powered by methanol, a renewable fuel produced (or at least in principle producible) from Indiana corn.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "out of thin air"


Chavez was "socialist" in the same way Hitler was.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm pretty much ignoring everybody while watching the Indy 500, where all cars are powered by methanol, a renewable fuel produced (or at least in principle producible) from Indiana corn.


NBC has the sound so screwed up with engine noise that I can't hear what Danica is saying.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Chavez was "socialist" in the same way Hitler was.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Chavez was "socialist" in the same way Hitler was.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Shall I plug in a few pictures of t and his buddy Putin?


----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4778


Beat me to it.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4779


There is no button for what I feel about this picture.  I don't want to be misunderstood by selecting "like", "agree", or "winner".


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are still some Republicans, good to hear.



*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

Chavez was the same kind of socialist hitler was.
Celebrities and leftist democrats loved him,

...but not as much as they loved Fidel or his son Justin.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> There is no button for what I feel about this picture.  I don't want to be misunderstood by selecting "like", "agree", or "winner".


*Not asking for a comment, nor judging YOU !*

*Just a lot of waste during that operation......*

*As has happened before and after .....*


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Chavez was the same kind of socialist hitler was.
> Celebrities and leftist democrats loved him,
> 
> ...but not as much as they loved Fidel or his son Justin.


You are getting back to your old habit of posting stupid shit and then claiming you acted stupid on purpose.

Have you figured out why people are laughing at you yet?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Shall I plug in a few pictures of t and his buddy Putin?



*Go ahead.....You'll just show the forum*
*you are a hater along with being a LIAR & THIEF.*

*By the way....post the CRIME committed by POTUS*
*for communicating with Putin....even after he has*
*sanctioned the crap out of RUSSIA...You fail to mention*
*that in your " hater " diatribes.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You are getting back to your old habit of posting stupid shit and then claiming you acted stupid on purpose.
> 
> Have you figured out why people are laughing at you yet?


Hugo was the same kind of socialist hitler was.
Not laughing, agreeing.

I think they both believed in their big, bad, government, as long as they were in charge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hugo was the same kind of socialist hitler was.
> Not laughing, agreeing.
> 
> I think they both believed in their big, bad, government, as long as they were in charge.


You mean like t?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You are getting back to your old habit of posting stupid shit and then claiming you acted stupid on purpose.
> 
> Have you figured out why people are laughing at you yet?


Just because it's " Memorial Day Weekend " doesn't give you carte blanche
to spew false statements like the jackass reporter did today regarding the
President....not only did he make up a FALSE STATEMENT and got caught,
like the rest of the Liberal " Fake " MSM ...he refused to apologize for the 
complete FALSE STATEMENT....sounds just like YOU when YOU get 
caught LYING ....















*Rep Ted Lieu is another piece of TRASH representing *
*shit hole California. Yep...he's very much part of the *
*problem.....*


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like t?


*Man o man do you love representing the word " STUPID " .....*

*Hey ...it's a free world ( So far .. ) so go for it. Mr Rodent " The King of Stupid "...*


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like t?


Beat me to it.  I was reading a book on the history of machine tools.


----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Beat me to it.  I was reading a book on the history of machine tools.


Beat me to it.  Hadn’t started it yet. Will read a book on the history of engine gaskets instead.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Beat me to it.  Hadn’t started it yet. Will read a book on the history of engine gaskets instead.



*Here's a good book for you to read....*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Here's a good book for you to read....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Irony once again . . . or is it simply the comprehension part of reading you lack?


----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)

Here’s a good book for you to read. 



nononono said:


> *Here's a good book for you to read....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Beat me to it.  Hadn’t started it yet. Will read a book on the history of engine gaskets instead.


I just finished a book on the Hundred Years War.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4780 Here’s a good book for you to read.


Hmmm - looks like a cookbook.


----------



## Nonononono (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I just finished a book on the Hundred Years War.


Well I just finished a book on the Hundred and One Years War.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well I just finished a book on the Hundred and One Years War.


The Hundred Years War actually lasted 116 years (more or less), but after 100 years they stopped counting.  It started when two different people claimed to be the King of France, one of whom was already the King of England.  At one point, England controlled more of France (at least what we call France today) than France did.  To complicate things, each side had its own Pope.  Throw in a few dragons and you have Game of Thrones.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Hmmm - looks like a cookbook.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Fiji- circa 17-somethin'rother?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like t?


I love you too, rat.
(even if you are "that guy")


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Hmmm - looks like a cookbook.


Something you could use.
(based on your canned chili and tv dinner posting history)


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Something you could use.
> (based on your canned chili and tv dinner posting history)


My wife just made me scallops and garlic bread for lunch from stuff she had laying around.  Now she is off helping out at her friend's Thai restaurant.  Often she brings me home something.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4780 Here’s a good book for you to read.


To Serve Man


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

espola said:


> The Hundred Years War actually lasted 116 years (more or less), but after 100 years they stopped counting.  It started when two different people claimed to be the King of France, one of whom was already the King of England.  At one point, England controlled more of France (at least what we call France today) than France did.  To complicate things, each side had its own Pope.  Throw in a few dragons and you have Game of Thrones.


. . . or Afghanistan.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or Afghanistan.


The last outsider to conclusively conquer Afghanistan was Alexander the Great.  Then he decided he didn't like the place anyway and went looking for more pleasant places to conquer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

*Former Top MI6 Spy Reveals Huawei 99% Owned by China Communist Union*
By Chriss Street
Sir Richard Dearlove, former Head of British Secret Intelligence Service MI6 warns that 99 percent of Huawei is directly owned by the Chinese Communist Party.

In ‘Defending Our Data: Huawei, 5G and the Five Eyes,’ Dearlove reports that by undercutting the prices of once dominant European telecom network equipment by 18-30 percent, Huawei’s sales rose from $4.6 billion in in 2014 to $105 billion in 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)




----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It appears that your response to the second amendment is to point to the deaths of people that were shot by lunatics and criminals as the reason it shouldn't exist.
> 
> Goodness, how Hugo Chavez of you.


Don't be silly! I totally understand that how we use guns, namely to kill innocent Americans every day, isn't important to you, because you know how to post pictures of a former Latin American dictator.
I am impressed by your logical and reasoned and relevant arguments on behalf of the daily slaughter of Americans by guns.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Don't be silly! I totally understand that how we use guns, namely to kill innocent Americans every day, isn't important to you, because you know how to post pictures of a former Latin American dictator.
> I am impressed by your logical and reasoned and relevant arguments on behalf of the daily slaughter of Americans by guns.


After you disarm all the terrorists without using any guns, what kind of guns will you ban?
All of them, or just the ones that cops dont carry?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Don't be silly! I totally understand that how we use guns, namely to kill innocent Americans every day, isn't important to you, because you know how to post pictures of a former Latin American dictator.
> I am impressed by your logical and reasoned and relevant arguments on behalf of the daily slaughter of Americans by guns.


Coward


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> After you disarm all the terrorists without using any guns, what kind of guns will you ban?
> All of them, or just the ones that cops dont carry?


Tell me about all those violent French revolutions you mentioned the other day. When were they, exactly?
Guns are proving their value every day in fighting commies, you're right. Those schools and concerts are full of them...we are weeding them out daily, though!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me about all those violent French revolutions you mentioned the other day. When were they, exactly?
> Guns are proving their value every day in fighting commies, you're right. Those schools and concerts are full of them...we are weeding them out daily, though!


All of them, or just the ones the cops don't carry?
You are trying to save us, right?


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All of them, or just the ones the cops don't carry?
> You are trying to save us, right?


Not me. Every day other  people are trying to save us from commies.
Were you at that Vegas concert? Or the schools in CT and FA? You weren't?  Excellent commie-fighting.
Otherwise, we might have some violent commie revolution, like you say they always do in France, right?
Those automatic weapons from 1789 to defeat  the monarchy...were you there, Ricky? How many French revolutions have they had since? You mentioned they are frequent.
I fear you may head to a pizza parlor soon, fully armed for the battle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Not me. Every day other  people are trying to save us from commies.
> Were you at that Vegas concert? Or the schools in CT and FA? You weren't?  Excellent commie-fighting.
> Otherwise, we might have some violent commie revolution, like you say they always do in France, right?
> Those automatic weapons from 1789 to defeat  the monarchy...were you there, Ricky? How many French revolutions have they had since? You mentioned they are frequent.
> I fear you may head to a pizza parlor soon, fully armed for the battle.


I get the feeling you dont want to actually take a stand on this.
That's ok.
Many times people will spout off without thinking things through. You aren't the only one.
Enjoy the day off, and maybe reflect on those who gave their lives for your freedom to do so.
Maybe a relative or a friend that was lost.

If you do have an idea of what you might ban, feel free to let me know.
Its a free country, thanks to the heroes we celebrate today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get the feeling you dont want to actually take a stand on this.
> That's ok.
> Many times people will spout off without thinking things through. You aren't the only one.
> Enjoy the day off, and maybe reflect on those who gave their lives for your freedom to do so.
> ...


So it sounds like you are looking for someone to be Siskel to your Ebert. Have you tired of fabricating others opinions to rail against? Maybe just do like dizzy and repeat catch phrases and words you have been conditioned to understand as portending fear and that should elicit fear, whether you truly understand their full meaning or not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it sounds like you are looking for someone to be Siskel to your Ebert. Have you tired of fabricating others opinions to rail against? Maybe just do like dizzy and repeat catch phrases and words you have been conditioned to understand as portending fear and that should elicit fear, whether you truly understand their full meaning or not.


Are you and messy the same person?
If so, what would you do about the second amendment, and what would you ban?

I cant make sense of any of it.
I think messy, (or you) think guns should be banned.
Is this right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it sounds like you are looking for someone to be Siskel to your Ebert. Have you tired of fabricating others opinions to rail against? Maybe just do like dizzy and repeat catch phrases and words you have been conditioned to understand as portending fear and that should elicit fear, whether you truly understand their full meaning or not.


Guns don’t kill people, people kill people, you dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you and messy the same person?
> If so, what would you do about the second amendment, and what would you ban?
> 
> I cant make sense of any of it.
> ...


These bitches don’t have the guts to say it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coward


Yep, messy is just a bomb thrower these days.


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I get the feeling you dont want to actually take a stand on this.
> That's ok.
> Many times people will spout off without thinking things through. You aren't the only one.
> Enjoy the day off, and maybe reflect on those who gave their lives for your freedom to do so.
> ...


Thank you for making my point...if you even understand who those heroes worked for and who they fought.
But you're right. Several deaths every day is a small price to pay for all the commies we stop..,I mean just look!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Thank you for making my point...if you even understand who those heroes worked for and who they fought.
> But you're right. Several deaths every day is a small price to pay for all the commies we stop..,I mean just look!


Not sure what you are going for here.
You think you could clean things up a little?
I'm pretty good at understanding things when they are written in plain english.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it sounds like you are looking for someone to be Siskel to your Ebert. Have you tired of fabricating others opinions to rail against? Maybe just do like dizzy and repeat catch phrases and words you have been conditioned to understand as portending fear and that should elicit fear, whether you truly understand their full meaning or not.


Coward


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me about all those violent French revolutions you mentioned the other day. When were they, exactly?
> Guns are proving their value every day in fighting commies, you're right. Those schools and concerts are full of them...we are weeding them out daily, though!


Cowardly


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not sure what you are going for here.
> You think you could clean things up a little?
> I'm pretty good at understanding things when they are written in plain english.


It’s Memorial Day. Head to a shopping mall and shoot commies. They’re everywhere. If they say they aren’t, they’re lying. Shoot ‘em.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s Memorial Day. Head to a shopping mall and shoot commies. They’re everywhere. If they say they aren’t, they’re lying. Shoot ‘em.


I dont want to burst your bubble, but it's illegal to shoot people. (even commies)
Don't do it.
Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> My wife just made me scallops and garlic bread for lunch from stuff she had laying around.  Now she is off helping out at her friend's Thai restaurant.  Often she brings me home something.


https://www.gulf-times.com/story/448401/Thailand-s-shadow-economy-among-biggest-worldwide







*Thai " Underground " Street food vendors....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

"I have president Putin and he says it's not Russia . . ."


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s Memorial Day. Head to a shopping mall and shoot commies. They’re everywhere. If they say they aren’t, they’re lying. Shoot ‘em.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I have president Putin and he says it's not Russia . . ."


----------



## espola (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


> My wife just made me scallops and garlic bread for lunch from stuff she had laying around.  Now she is off helping out at her friend's Thai restaurant.  Often she brings me home something.


----------



## messy (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I have president Putin and he says it's not Russia . . ."


“And Kim is on my side against Biden.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

"Are you not entertained?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2019)

"Kim, he sent me a beautiful letter . . . we fell in love"


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

espola said:


>










*Stunning !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cowardly


I don’t think messy is going to like this guy,

*Trump’s ATF Pick: ‘I Take A Back Seat To No One In My Reverence For The 2nd Amendment’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2019)

"I use good words . . . I, I use the best words!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I use good words . . . I, I use the best words!"


I still can’t believe trump is the president and you made it happen. 
How do you feel about it?


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Kim, he sent me a beautiful letter . . . we fell in love"



*More Jealousy and Envy on your part.....*

*Squeeze your little " Rubber " ducky some more....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

Trump administration separates newborns from some migrant mothers in detention
May 28, 2019 11:35am PDT by Joan McCarter, Daily Kos Staff





4085
Pregnant migrants in U.S. Marshals Service (USMS) custody at the Texas border have had their newborns taken from them and put into foster care, _Rewire.News_ investigative reporter Tina Vasquez has found. The newborns, who qualify as U.S. citizens since they were born in the U.S., have been handed over to the Texas Department of Family and Protective Services (DFPS).

The mothers can't be reunited with their infants until they are released from federal custody and have to be able to access legal help. Reporters "learned that women who find their way to advocacy organizations appear to be reuniting with their newborns, but Rewire.News was unable to verify what happens to the children of women who do not have access to legal help."

One OB-GYN who delivers babies of migrants talked to Vasquez using the pseudonym Dr. Shelly. "I don't know if they lose their babies for good," she said. "But I do know the process is torturous for them." She said one woman "cried for 72 hours straight" and was held in the hospital for five days for psychological treatment. "I was worried she was going to hurt herself when they took her back to the detention center," the doctor said. "Luckily in her case, they were eventually able to locate an aunt-in-law, her uncle's wife, who lived in Chicago. But this wasn't a blood relative, and it wasn't someone she'd ever met before." She recounted that a colleague "dashed back and forth between the waiting room and the patient’s room, taking photos of the aunt-in-law and the patient so they would have some idea of what each other looked like," because the migrant was in custody and wasn't allowed visitors.

Hospital workers went to great lengths, Dr. Shelly said, to try to help this woman in the event she was deported without her child. "When the nurses still thought the baby was going into foster care, they tried to help [the patient] memorize the name of the hospital," she said. "They were saying, 'We have your fingerprints, we have your baby's footprints. You have a legal right to your baby.' In case she got deported without her baby, the nurses wanted her to know the hospital where she gave birth and understand that we had the records to prove this was her baby."

The USMS coldly responded to _Rewire.News_ with the comments, "Child placement and care is the responsibility of the prisoner" and "Under no circumstances may the newborn child be returned to the detention facility with the prisoner, except in accordance with the detention facility’s visiting policy, if any." If the mother doesn't have family in the U.S., the baby is seized and put into foster care. "It is the responsibility of the prisoner to notify the court, the [USMS], the hospital, and the attending physician, in writing, of her placement decision as well as the financial responsibility arrangements she has made for her child's care," the USMS said.

The state is denying that this happens. "The process or scenario you describe does not exist," Patrick Crimmins, Texas DFPS’ media relations manager, told Vasquez, continuing, "Migrants do not place newborns with DFPS. Children are only removed into the conservatorship of the State of Texas following an investigation into abuse or neglect, and a confirmed finding of abuse or neglect. Any removal also has to be approved by a judge." That directly conflicts with what the medical professionals and advocates for migrants see happening. Taylor Levy, legal coordinator of the El Paso non-profit Annunciation House, says she has seen "multiple cases" of this happening. "Migrants in criminal custody who have babies who are U.S. citizens are placed with DFPS if the mother is taken back to criminal custody, and the mother has no one with lawful status to agree to take in the baby."

"It's unclear how long the separation is, and what happens to people who don't end up with us," Levy said. "The last case we had, we were able to get the mother back her baby within one or two weeks, but again, I don't know what happens to people who don't get to us."

"It's horrifically traumatizing. Some women told me that after their babies were taken, they begged to be deported because they thought that would mean reuniting with their baby," Levy said. "Just think about it. You're 18, 19, 20 years old. You're in an entirely new country. You just gave birth and your baby is taken from you after two days. You have no clue what is going to happen to your baby or if your baby is safe. You're taken back to prison, your breasts are leaking milk, you're in pain, and you sit in a prison cell with no idea when you'll get released or if you'll see your baby again. All of this because you crossed a line without permission."

Too Funny.


https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1860921#


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

*" Breasts are leaking milk "........*

*Calm down Spola.....just calm down....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2019)

"Very fine people . . . on both sides"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"Oh Don, you're a little controversial. You're talking about illegal immigration.
I said, Its ILLEGAL!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"We are going to drain the swamp in Washington DC".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"They say, Is Donald Trump an intellectual?
I say, trust me, I'm a smart person"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"For every one new regulation, two old regulations must be eliminated"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"I have a running war with the media. They are among the most disgusting people on the planet"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"I don't frankly have time for total political correctness, and frankly this country doesnt have time for it either"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"We are transferring power from Washington DC, and giving it back to you, the people"


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Very fine people . . . on both sides"


*Who.....?*

*Trump.*

*Why.....?*

*Because he knew what the Gov on down*
*had done in Virginia...esp Charlottesville.*
*One large " back handed insult ".....*

*Look at Virginia now !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"I love the first amendment more than anybody. Nobody uses it more than me.
Who uses it more than I do?"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"Basically all I've done is keep my promise"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

"From this day forward it's going to be only America first"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "We are transferring power from Washington DC, and giving it back to you, the people"


Not “you people”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

*McConnell vows to fill any Supreme Court vacancy in 2020, rankling Dems*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2019)

*FOIA: Navy Really Did Cancel Trump's Flight to France Because of Rain*



_





FREDERIC J. BROWN/AFP/Getty Images
CHARLIE SPIERING 29 May 2019 
*New documents prove that the Navy really did cancelPresident Donald Trump’s helicopter flight to a World War I memorial in France in November 2018.*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not “you people”


I got all those quotes from my talking Trump figurine.
Its great.
I just push the button and he Trumpets Trump quotes like a semi-auto.
Fast as I can hit the button, BAM! another zinger.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got all those quotes from my talking Trump figurine.
> Its great.
> I just push the button and he Trumpets Trump quotes like a semi-auto.
> Fast as I can hit the button, BAM! another zinger.


No one has ever accused you of thinking for yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> No one has ever accused you of thinking for yourself.


Seems quotes from the supreme leader got to the plumber. "The truth will set you free".


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got all those quotes from my talking Trump figurine.
> Its great.
> I just push the button and he Trumpets Trump quotes like a semi-auto.
> Fast as I can hit the button, BAM! another zinger.


Here’s a fresh quote to stew over. 

_“If we had confidence that the president clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said that”_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Here’s a fresh quote to stew over.
> 
> _“If we had confidence that the president clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said that”_


Agree.  Like the number of votes stolen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems quotes from the supreme leader got to the plumber. "The truth will set you free".


But first it will piss you off for 4 years!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> No one has ever accused you of thinking for yourself.


No one has ever accused you of reading what you post.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Like the number of votes stolen.


That’s your response?  The idiotic idea that votes were stolen?  Plan B awaits: “at least we don’t have Hillary as president”


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No one has ever accused you of reading what you post.


Waiting for the WH geniuses to weigh in?  I’ll help you. 

19 angry dems.  No collusion. No obstruction. Witch hunt. Coup.  Treason.  Strzok.  Page.  Comey.


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Waiting for the WH geniuses to weigh in?  I’ll help you.
> 
> 19 angry dems.  No collusion. No obstruction. Witch hunt. Coup.  Treason.  Strzok.  Page.  Comey.


Mueller was pretty clear about the obstruction. We all knew that already, but not especially relevant to anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Here’s a fresh quote to stew over.
> 
> _“If we had confidence that the president clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said that”_


Too Funny.
That’s not how this country works.


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny.
> That’s not how this country works.


Huh? What isn’t?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

“This is where it isn’t a witch hunt,” Bannon said. “Even for the hard core, this is where he turns into just a crooked business guy, and one worth $50 million instead of $10 billion.”

“Not the billionaire he said he was,” Bannon added, “just another scumbag.”

-- Excerpt from Michael Wolff's upcoming book.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller was pretty clear about the obstruction. We all knew that already, but not especially relevant to anything.


Anyone who honestly read the report knows that there was nothing Mueller said today that changed the findings. 

Russia fiddled with election to harm Clinton.  

Trump criminally obstructed justice, and its congress’ jurisdiction to take the mantle on impeachment consideration.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Anyone who honestly read the report knows that there was nothing Mueller said today that changed the findings.
> 
> Russia fiddled with election to harm Clinton.
> 
> Trump criminally obstructed justice, and its congress’ jurisdiction to take the mantle on impeachment consideration.


I have said it before - it's a matter of timing since the 2020 elections are so close.  T could use an unsuccessful impeachment attempt as ammo to please his more rabid supporters, and the Democrats could use Not Guilty votes by Republican Senators as ammo in their campaigns against them.


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2019)

...


----------



## messy (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> “This is where it isn’t a witch hunt,” Bannon said. “Even for the hard core, this is where he turns into just a crooked business guy, and one worth $50 million instead of $10 billion.”
> 
> “Not the billionaire he said he was,” Bannon added, “just another scumbag.”
> 
> -- Excerpt from Michael Wolff's upcoming book.


I think everyone knows this now. Including his supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? What isn’t?


Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That’s your response?  The idiotic idea that votes were stolen?  Plan B awaits: “at least we don’t have Hillary as president”


I don’t mind Hillary.  Compared to the circus they have now.  You guys should re-nominate her.  At least I know she’s a capitalist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Waiting for the WH geniuses to weigh in?  I’ll help you.
> 
> 19 angry dems.  No collusion. No obstruction. Witch hunt. Coup.  Treason.  Strzok.  Page.  Comey.


That was fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> “This is where it isn’t a witch hunt,” Bannon said. “Even for the hard core, this is where he turns into just a crooked business guy, and one worth $50 million instead of $10 billion.”
> 
> “Not the billionaire he said he was,” Bannon added, “just another scumbag.”
> 
> -- Excerpt from Michael Wolff's upcoming book.


Fake News


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller was pretty clear about the obstruction. We all knew that already, but not especially relevant to anything.


Well said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> “This is where it isn’t a witch hunt,” Bannon said. “Even for the hard core, this is where he turns into just a crooked business guy, and one worth $50 million instead of $10 billion.”
> 
> “Not the billionaire he said he was,” Bannon added, “just another scumbag.”
> 
> -- Excerpt from Michael Wolff's upcoming book.


Could you speak any worse of Hillary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I have said it before - it's a matter of timing since the 2020 elections are so close.  T could use an unsuccessful impeachment attempt as ammo to please his more rabid supporters, and the Democrats could use Not Guilty votes by Republican Senators as ammo in their campaigns against them.


Love the analytics!  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I think everyone knows this now. Including his supporters.


Everybody but you people knew it in 2016!  Obviously.  Lol!  Boy you people are dumb!


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4789


*Wow....what a change.*

*Can't imagine what the smell would be like in the White House *
*with Cankles and her stinky " trotters " all over the carpets....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

As the t crowd frantically attempts to plug the holes the slow drip, drip, drip continues. Justice isn't always swift, but does keep plodding along gathering information.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller was pretty clear about the obstruction. We all knew that already, but not especially relevant to anything.


Is pretty clear a legal term?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the t crowd frantically attempts to plug the holes the slow drip, drip, drip continues. Justice isn't always swift, but does keep plodding along gathering information.


You patch up your net yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

"Russian interference should alarm every American"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

*Navy investigating President Trump patch worn by service members — and Twitter is melting down over it*
*'That's disgusting'*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

President Trumpo was guilty


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> President Trumpo was guilty


T is guilty as sin and everyone knows it. It's just that some people are appalled thinking it really matters and others are laughing at the mess he has made thinking it doesn't matter while denying the whole thing, like they do with other matters.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> President Trumpo was guilty


“President Trumpo was guilty” -  Newt Gingrich


----------



## Friesland (May 29, 2019)

Today's selected reading, brought to you by FriesU - "The truth will set you Fries..."

https://www.everycrsreport.com/files/20190522_R45736_8a1214e903ee2b719e00731791d60f26d75d35f4.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Today's selected reading, brought to you by FriesU - "The truth will set you Fries..."
> 
> https://www.everycrsreport.com/files/20190522_R45736_8a1214e903ee2b719e00731791d60f26d75d35f4.pdf


Real wages grew more slowly than GDP: at 2.0% (adjusted by the GDP deflator) compared with 2.9% for overall real GDP. Such slower growth has occurred in the past. The real wage rate for production and nonsupervisory workers grew by 1.2%.

 Although significant amounts of dividends were repatriated in 2018 compared with previous years, the data do not appear to show a significant increase in investment flows from abroad. While evidence does indicate significant repurchases of shares, either from tax cuts or repatriated revenues, relatively little was directed to paying worker bonuses, which had been announced by some firms.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Real wages grew more slowly than GDP: at 2.0% (adjusted by the GDP deflator) compared with 2.9% for overall real GDP. Such slower growth has occurred in the past. The real wage rate for production and nonsupervisory workers grew by 1.2%.
> 
> Although significant amounts of dividends were repatriated in 2018 compared with previous years, the data do not appear to show a significant increase in investment flows from abroad. While evidence does indicate significant repurchases of shares, either from tax cuts or repatriated revenues, relatively little was directed to paying worker bonuses, which had been announced by some firms.



*Incomes climbed faster in 2017 for the typical American household than they have in years. The median household income of $60,336 in 2017 marked a 4.7% increase from the previous year — more than doubled the 2.1% inflation rate over the same period.*

The 2017 median household income of $60,336 marks a historic high and generally means greater wealth and buying power than in recent years. Clearly, however, incomes are not even nationwide, and while some areas are undoubtedly poorer, in dozens of thriving American cities, the majority of households earn over 20% more than the national median.

24/7 Wall St. reviewed median household income data from the U.S. Census Bureau for 381 U.S. metro areas to identify the 25 richest American cities. Though spread across the country, from New England to Alaska, the cities on this list tend to have much in common.

The vast majority of these cities are home to a well-educated, highly skilled workforce. Nationwide, 32.0% of adults have a bachelor’s degree, and in all but a handful of cities on this list, the bachelor’s degree attainment rate is greater. Many of the cities on this list rank as the most educated city in their state.

With a wide talent pool to draw from, these cities are attractive places for major companies to do business, particularly those in the traditionally high-paying technology sector. Several cities on this list have near-nation leading concentrations of high-tech jobs. Being a magnet for major employers has the added benefit of reducing unemployment. In the majority of cities on this list, the unemployment rate in March was below the 3.8% national rate the same month.

Click here to see the 25 richest cities in America
entire article:
https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/05/15/25-richest-cities-in-america-2/


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Is any Navy veteran still a t supporter?

A tarp was hung over the ship’s name ahead of the president’s trip, according to photos reviewed by the Journal, and sailors were directed to remove any coverings from the ship that bore its name. After the tarp was taken down, a barge was moved closer to the ship, obscuring its name. Navy officials acknowledge the barge was moved but said it was not moved to obscure the name of the ship. Sailors on the ship, who typically wear caps bearing its name, were given the day off during Mr. Trump’s visit, people familiar with the matter said.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/white-house-wanted-uss-john-mccain-out-of-sight-during-trump-japan-visit-11559173470?emailToken=ca887c08f025f5a5b7a01dbde32c838etBzq0FwbTXJrUQ8MUigaUjoAwWzGVOHT66U4wF7JggEVN49VMPJcywDwL4QIC90yIeTde53bioBxoijKFGMKce+lggzjkFmquqfBI+eoiwkN6qJGKPyIRwCj2ZtjqkkRe2VMQFp9bRWUdJs0k7z4QA==&reflink=article_imessage_share&fbclid=IwAR1mCRXUp7qOK_cYWBQYaQ6O01IE5D7_r6jWdJn_n3FR5vSxhaI10oQtpow​


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Is any Navy veteran still a t supporter?
> 
> A tarp was hung over the ship’s name ahead of the president’s trip, according to photos reviewed by the Journal, and sailors were directed to remove any coverings from the ship that bore its name. After the tarp was taken down, a barge was moved closer to the ship, obscuring its name. Navy officials acknowledge the barge was moved but said it was not moved to obscure the name of the ship. Sailors on the ship, who typically wear caps bearing its name, were given the day off during Mr. Trump’s visit, people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/white-house-wanted-uss-john-mccain-out-of-sight-during-trump-japan-visit-11559173470?emailToken=ca887c08f025f5a5b7a01dbde32c838etBzq0FwbTXJrUQ8MUigaUjoAwWzGVOHT66U4wF7JggEVN49VMPJcywDwL4QIC90yIeTde53bioBxoijKFGMKce+lggzjkFmquqfBI+eoiwkN6qJGKPyIRwCj2ZtjqkkRe2VMQFp9bRWUdJs0k7z4QA==&reflink=article_imessage_share&fbclid=IwAR1mCRXUp7qOK_cYWBQYaQ6O01IE5D7_r6jWdJn_n3FR5vSxhaI10oQtpow​


Comment on FB from one Navy veteran --  

This is hands down, one of the most despicable and dishonorable acts I've ever witnessed from US Navy leadership, and I've seen some pretty shitty things from the senior ranks. Hell, I was on active duty during Tailhook and the USS Iowa Investigations and I wouldn't have believed anything could be more dishonorable than those events.

I don't know how any Sailor assigned to McCain could ever again set foot on her -- knowing that their Commander-in-Chief despises them and their Admiral is so ashamed of them that he would hide them from the president's visit. I can't imagine how any commander could ever expect morale to be anything but a disaster and the ship to be anything but the bastard of the fleet. If I was her crew, I'd have to wonder if maybe the best thing that could have happened was she went down after the collision, buried at sea. I can't imagine the command environment onboard that poor ship.

Any real Navy officer would have told the White House to go fuck itself. The admirals should have handed the phone to a Chief Warrant Officer if they didn't have the balls to do it themselves.

Every flag officer who was involved in compliance with this cowardly decision should be stripped of rank and cashiered. They are unfit for command.

This isn't my Navy.

I don't know who these cowards are.​


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Here’s a fresh quote to stew over.
> 
> _“If we had confidence that the president clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said that”_


Interesting.
What kind of shithole country decides innocence or guilt based on what they couldn't find?
Not my country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> President Trumpo was guilty


Of what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems quotes from the supreme leader got to the plumber. "The truth will set you free".


"Tell Vladimir I'll have more flexibility after the elections"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Is any Navy veteran still a t supporter?
> 
> A tarp was hung over the ship’s name ahead of the president’s trip, according to photos reviewed by the Journal, and sailors were directed to remove any coverings from the ship that bore its name. After the tarp was taken down, a barge was moved closer to the ship, obscuring its name. Navy officials acknowledge the barge was moved but said it was not moved to obscure the name of the ship. Sailors on the ship, who typically wear caps bearing its name, were given the day off during Mr. Trump’s visit, people familiar with the matter said.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/white-house-wanted-uss-john-mccain-out-of-sight-during-trump-japan-visit-11559173470?emailToken=ca887c08f025f5a5b7a01dbde32c838etBzq0FwbTXJrUQ8MUigaUjoAwWzGVOHT66U4wF7JggEVN49VMPJcywDwL4QIC90yIeTde53bioBxoijKFGMKce+lggzjkFmquqfBI+eoiwkN6qJGKPyIRwCj2ZtjqkkRe2VMQFp9bRWUdJs0k7z4QA==&reflink=article_imessage_share&fbclid=IwAR1mCRXUp7qOK_cYWBQYaQ6O01IE5D7_r6jWdJn_n3FR5vSxhaI10oQtpow​


Don’t blame him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting.
> What kind of shithole country decides innocence or guilt based on what they couldn't find?
> Not my country.


Don’t forget these people are a bunch of fascists.
Normal to them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t forget these people are a bunch of fascists.
> Normal to them.


Its the kind of kangaroo court BS the old soviet union or Mexico or Cuba champions.
Guilty unless you can prove otherwise.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t forget these people are a bunch of fascists.
> Normal to them.


They prefer commie, but they are basically the same thing.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting.
> What kind of shithole country decides innocence or guilt based on what they couldn't find?
> Not my country.


Are you admitting that you are not familiar with the Constitution of my country?

*The Constitution, Article II, Section 4:*
The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on Impeachment for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you admitting that you are not familiar with the Constitution of my country?
> 
> *The Constitution, Article II, Section 4:*
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on Impeachment for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.


Ok, why dont you show me the crimes Mueller listed the President should be removed for.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Mueller stated that he couldn't find an impeachable offense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you admitting that you are not familiar with the Constitution of my country?
> 
> *The Constitution, Article II, Section 4:*
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on Impeachment for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.


You want to impeach my President because Mueller said he could not exonerate him.
That is not how we do things in the USA.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, why dont you show me the crimes Mueller listed the President should be removed for.


Another idiot who didn’t read the Special Counsel’s Report, volume II, laying out 12 specific crimes Trumpo committed to obstruct a lawful federal investigation.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, why dont you show me the crimes Mueller listed the President should be removed for.


They're in his report.  Haven't you read it yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Another idiot who didn’t read the Special Counsel’s Report, volume II, laying out 12 specific crimes Trumpo committed to obstruct a lawful federal investigation.


Now I'm an idiot?
You little fucker.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller stated that he couldn't find an impeachable offense.


No, he didn't.  That was t's lackey Barr.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want to impeach my President because Mueller said he could not exonerate him.
> That is not how we do things in the USA.


That's what they did in 1998.  Are you too young to remember that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> They're in his report.  Haven't you read it yet?


I had no idea Mueller recommended impeachment, or that he made a decision on obstruction.
Can you tell me where he said that?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want to impeach my President because Mueller said he could not exonerate him.
> That is not how we do things in the USA.


"my President"?  People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> That's what they did in 1998.  Are you too young to remember that?


He committed actual crimes.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He committed actual crimes.


As did t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> "my President"?  People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


I'm laughing right now because he's your President too.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting.
> What kind of shithole country decides innocence or guilt based on what they couldn't find?
> Not my country.


Correct, not our country.  We rely upon a justice system based on laws and the constitution. Here, a lawfully appointed special counsel investigated a matter, prosecuted dozens of people.  Obtained numerous convictions, and determined that the president can’t be indicted, thus referred the president’s conduct, outlined in a report, which you did not read, to Congress to consider impeachment, consistent with the constitution and the laws.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> As did t.


Show me.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Now I'm an idiot?
> You little fucker.


Did you read the report asshole?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Correct, not our country.  We rely upon a justice system based on laws and the constitution. Here, a lawfully appointed special counsel investigated a matter, prosecuted dozens of people.  Obtained numerous convictions, and determined that the president can’t be indicted, thus referred the president’s conduct, outlined in a report, which you did not read, to Congress to consider impeachment, consistent with the constitution and the laws.


Why didnt Mueller outline these "crimes"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

What Mueller said, was that he couldn't exonerate.
Whatever the hell that means.. LMFAO!


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had no idea Mueller recommended impeachment, or that he made a decision on obstruction.
> Can you tell me where he said that?





Ricky Fandango said:


> Why didnt Mueller outline these "crimes"?


If you’d read his report, you’d see each outlined in excruciating detail. A marvel of legal penmanship.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you’d read his report, you’d see each outlined in excruciating detail. A marvel of legal penmanship.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Mueller was assigned the task of proving that Trump colluded, or obstructed.
He made a statement this morning that was pretty clear, after two years of investigation, he didnt have the goods to indict or impeach.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Russian interference should alarm every American"


Agree.  How many votes did the Russians interfere with?


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me.


Even if I were home right now to review the book, and cite all ten references to the 12 overt acts of obstruction by Trumpo, you don’t have the report yourself from which to follow along.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Even if I were home right now to review the book, and cite all ten references to the 12 overt acts of obstruction by Trumpo, you don’t have the report yourself from which to follow along.


The full report was already posted.
If their was a case, Mueller would have made it.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller stated that he couldn't find an impeachable offense.


Those were his words?  Not on my planet. Maybe your’s.  As long as you don’t serve man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Those were his words?  Not on my planet. Maybe your’s.  As long as you don’t serve man.


Show me the crime.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me.


It's in the M report.  Are you still depending on the Barr/Hannity version?  Afraid to think for yourself?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> It's in the M report.  Are you still depending on the Barr/Hannity version?  Afraid to think for yourself?


Show me.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller was assigned the task of proving that Trump colluded, or obstructed.
> He made a statement this morning that was pretty clear, after two years of investigation, he didnt have the goods to indict or impeach.


No, he didn't.  Still afraid to think for yourself?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me the crime.


Coward.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Dont show me the "I cant exonerate" bullshit.
Show me the actual impeachable offense.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The full report was already posted.
> If their was a case, Mueller would have made it.


I bought a copy through Amazon. Read it, annotated it, and now it’s a dog eared, coffee stained, cigar ashen god damn historic family heirloom.  How about you?  Fox & Breasts is a poor substitute for hard work.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me the crime.


Read the fucking report.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Read the fucking report.


I'll wait.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont show me the "I cant exonerate" bullshit.
> Show me the actual impeachable offense.


Try reading.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I bought a copy through Amazon. Read it, annotated it, and now it’s a dog eared, coffee stained, cigar ashen god damn historic family heirloom.  How about you?  Fox & Breasts is a poor substitute for hard work.


It shouldnt be very hard to show the crimes then.
waiting patiently.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll wait.


For what?  Laura Ingles to edumacate you?  Pick up the fucking report.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll wait.


While you are waiting, you can read the report here --

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/you-can-order-the-mueller-report-for-free-as-an-ebook-for-iphone-android-and-ipad/

Or you can continue to suck Sean Hannity's dick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> For what?  Laura Ingles to edumacate you?  Pick up the fucking report.


Still waiting..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> While you are waiting, you can read the report here --
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/you-can-order-the-mueller-report-for-free-as-an-ebook-for-iphone-android-and-ipad/
> 
> Or you can continue to suck Sean Hannity's dick.


Can you just show me the crime?


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It shouldnt be very hard to show the crimes then.
> waiting patiently.


I am prepared to wait for my answer until hell freezes over.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

I'm starting to believe Mueller when he said he couldnt find anything to impeach.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

That was fun. 

Now go home and get your fucking shine box.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I am prepared to wait for my answer until hell freezes over.


Im the one asking the questions here.
You need to prove guilt in this country.

We dont need to prove innocence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm starting to believe Mueller when he said he couldnt find anything to impeach.


When did he say that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did he say that?


Today.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm starting to believe Mueller when he said he couldnt find anything to impeach.


When and where did he say that?  Feel free to use Fox News as your source.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im the one asking the questions here.
> You need to prove guilt in this country.
> 
> We dont need to prove innocence.


You realize you’ve been arguing with historic and movie quotes, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That was fun.
> 
> Now go home and get your fucking shine box.


You lost your cool a little.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Today.


You are either lying or ignorant - your pick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You realize you’ve been arguing with historic and movie quotes, right?


Whatever it takes.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> When and where did he say that?  Feel free to use Fox News as your source.


I watched a little Fox today.  A lot of legs, bright dresses, and assholes who haven’t read the report.  Thought there’d be more cleavage. Disappointed frankly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> You are either lying or ignorant - your pick.


He made a speech today.
I listened to it at work.
I'm not picking one until you show me the crime.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You lost your cool a little.


Then my acting skills remain top notch. Working on art these days.  Far more delicate a medium.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

None of you can show me the crime..
Not surprising.
Mueller spent two years and spent millions and he cant either.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He made a speech today.
> I listened to it at work.
> I'm not picking one until you show me the crime.


Yes, we know.

Please continue.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> None of you can show me the crime..
> Not surprising.
> Mueller spent two years and spent millions and he cant either.


So on your planet, besides serving man, there has to be an underlying crime in order for someone to obstruct justice if they spent all their executive time trying to get others to cover up their involvement in Russian hotels, money laundering, etc?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> None of you can show me the crime..
> Not surprising.
> Mueller spent two years and spent millions and he cant either.


Did Sean tell you that?  Still afraid to think for yourself, coward?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2019)

Real communists take someone and find a crime to charge him with.
You people have had two years to find a crime to overthrow the President.
What kind of commies are you?


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Then my acting skills remain top notch. Working on art these days.  Far more delicate a medium.


But the subliminal messaging can be entertaining for those with a keen eye.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That was fun.
> 
> Now go home and get your fucking shine box.



*Ooooooooh.....Bob.....such Language.*

*




*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So on your planet, besides serving man, there has to be an underlying crime in order for someone to obstruct justice if they spent all their executive time trying to get others to cover up their involvement in Russian hotels, money laundering, etc?


*Kinda like ALL the Highly perverted posts you " enlightened " the old*
*forums with as your character " Tony Clifton ".....you're one filthy*
*sick pig Bob.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Is any Navy veteran still a t supporter?


I know one that’s not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I am prepared to wait for my answer until hell freezes over.


So much for global warming.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> While you are waiting, you can read the report here --
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/you-can-order-the-mueller-report-for-free-as-an-ebook-for-iphone-android-and-ipad/
> 
> Or you can continue to suck Sean Hannity's dick.


Ahhh E-reader.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for global warming.


When this historic quote was stated in 1962 by Ambassador Stevenson, global ocean temperatures had not started rising, thus the worldwide scientific community had no reason to then believe global climate change would take place decades later when temperatures rose, and carbon dioxide levels would exceed tolerances.

The ambassador was chiding his Russian counterpart, who obfuscated on admitting missiles were being placed in Cuba.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> While you are waiting, you can read the report here --
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/you-can-order-the-mueller-report-for-free-as-an-ebook-for-iphone-android-and-ipad/
> 
> Or you can continue to suck Sean Hannity's dick.


Getting all spooled up are ya?

a. Were you asked to attend the World Chess Championship gala oo November JO, 2016? If yes, who asked you to attend, when were you asked, and what were you told about about [sic] why your presence was requested?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When this historic quote was stated in 1962 by Ambassador Stevenson, global ocean temperatures had not started rising, thus the worldwide scientific community had no reason to then believe global climate change would take place decades later when temperatures rose, and carbon dioxide levels would exceed tolerances.
> 
> The ambassador was chiding his Russian counterpart, who obfuscated on admitting missiles were being placed in Cuba.


Waiting is not an option then.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So on your planet, besides serving man, there has to be an underlying crime in order for someone to obstruct justice if they spent all their executive time trying to get others to cover up their involvement in Russian hotels, money laundering, etc?


I thought you read the report?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Real communists take someone and find a crime to charge him with.
> You people have had two years to find a crime to overthrow the President.
> What kind of commies are you?


The Democrat kind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Childishtrumpino . . . waa, there can be only one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So on your planet, besides serving man, there has to be an underlying crime in order for someone to obstruct justice if they spent all their executive time trying to get others to cover up their involvement in Russian hotels, money laundering, etc?


What movie is that from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

There it is, no obstruction no collusion, it’s over, bitches.

Kerri Kupec, spokeswoman for the Department of Justice and Peter Carr, spokesman for the Special Counsel's Office, released the following statement:

The Attorney General has previously stated that the Special Counsel repeatedly affirmed that he was not saying that, but for the OLC opinion, he would have found the President obstructed justice. The Special Counsel's report and his statement today made clear that the office concluded it would not reach a determination - one way or the other - about whether the President committed a crime. There is no conflict between these statements.

Bye Bye


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

What a cunt,



Amid a Supreme Court Abortion Ruling, Justice Ginsburg Corrects Clarence Thomas: Pregnant Women Are Not Mothers


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You lost your cool a little.


Movie quote dumbass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> None of you can show me the crime..
> Not surprising.
> Mueller spent two years and spent millions and he cant either.


Doesn't have to be a crime to be an impeachable offense, but you should already know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Movie quote dumbass.


You lost your cool a little.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Childishtrumpino . . . waa, there can be only one.


Right.  <Rewind to 11/2016.  Hit Play>.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a cunt,
> 
> 
> 
> Amid a Supreme Court Abortion Ruling, Justice Ginsburg Corrects Clarence Thomas: Pregnant Women Are Not Mothers


Was RBG barren?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Movie quote dumbass.


Your Daddy’s Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't have to be a crime to be an impeachable offense, but you should already know that.


Right.  A blow job is a victimless crime.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  A blow job is a victimless crime.


Not good with history are ya, but I already knew that about you.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When this historic quote was stated in 1962 by Ambassador Stevenson, global ocean temperatures had not started rising, thus the worldwide scientific community had no reason to then believe global climate change would take place decades later when temperatures rose, and carbon dioxide levels would exceed tolerances.
> 
> The ambassador was chiding his Russian counterpart, who obfuscated on admitting missiles were being placed in Cuba.



*Hey Bob....How are you Liberals going to " Offset " the *
*emissions from this latest volcanic activity....*

*




*


*Hey Bob.....Why does this Graph show the *
*contrary to which you imply...?*
*Especially since there is a 42 year GAP from*
*1962 til 2004.....*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not good with history are ya, but I already knew that about you.


Spooled again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  A blow job is a victimless crime.


Too bad perjury isn't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

A few weeks ago, the most famous Sean in the world (Hannity) was exultant that Mueller's report found no evidence of obstruction of justice by t.  Today he is saying that Mueller is "full of crap".

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> A few weeks ago, the most famous Sean in the world (Hannity) was exultant that Mueller's report found no evidence of obstruction of justice by t.  Today he is saying that Mueller is "full of crap".
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


He found no evidence to convict, and he's also full of shit.
Kinda like you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2019)

https://t.co/C48b6uXZVN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/C48b6uXZVN


What an honor for those kids, bet you don’t see that on the MSM.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> A few weeks ago, the most famous Sean in the world (Hannity) was exultant that Mueller's report found no evidence of obstruction of justice by t.  Today he is saying that Mueller is "full of crap".
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


You have got to be kidding me.
You make shit up all the time.
That’s the only thing you are good at.


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bob....How are you Liberals going to " Offset " the *
> *emissions from this latest volcanic activity....*
> 
> *
> ...


Very nice work, nubbins.  You demonstrated fine research skills, quality penmanship and writing skills. However, you failed to appreciate the call of the question, therefore you receive a 64.

Please return your blue book to the proctor, and better luck next time.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He found no evidence to convict, and he's also full of shit.
> Kinda like you.


"convict" -> "indict"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He found no evidence to convict, and he's also full of shit.
> Kinda like you.


It appears that the rule of law, the Constitution and normal, everyday English are difficult for you to comprehend.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He found no evidence to convict, and he's also full of shit.
> Kinda like you.


Orangeman do no wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He found no evidence to convict, and he's also full of shit.
> Kinda like you.


The ramblings of a father and his son


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What an honor for those kids, bet you don’t see that on the MSM.


So much for main stream.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Apparently the new defense for hate and hate crimes is claiming a, "mental disorder". The real TDS.


----------



## Friesland (May 30, 2019)

If Dumpster Con isn't making his friends a killing by letting them inside-trade the tariff tweets, he's a bigger idiot than even I thought.

Next up, Tariffs on Mars!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If Dumpster Con isn't making his friends a killing by letting them inside-trade the tariff tweets, he's a bigger idiot than even I thought.
> 
> Next up, Tariffs on Mars!


Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Orangeman do no wrong.


Orange man bad.
Do not deviate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Orange man bad.
> Do not deviate.
> View attachment 4813


Orangeman do no wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If Dumpster Con isn't making his friends a killing by letting them inside-trade the tariff tweets, he's a bigger idiot than even I thought.
> 
> Next up, Tariffs on Mars!


Don’t worry spigot boy.  Trump will need you soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The ramblings of a father and his son


Guess she couldn’t find an abortion clinic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

So who has Kim Jong un executed recently? t just loves that guy.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who has Kim Jong un executed recently? t just loves that guy.


*Restrict your travels so as to not include North Korea and you'll have no worries.*

*Pretty simple .....Huh.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

As t stokes the flames of recession the rate of lies per day increases substantially.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t stokes the flames of recession the rate of lies per day increases substantially.


Not hard to stoke 6 straight years of QE that nearly doubled the national debt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Guess she couldn’t find an abortion clinic.


...yet


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not hard to stoke 6 straight years of QE that nearly doubled the national debt.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Tomorrow should be fun . . . and oh, because of the Mueller investigations the USA has confiscated over $40 mil in Manaforts assets alone (yes mostly real estate, who knew real estate could be an asset!), so the Mueller investigation paid for itself! Niiiiice!


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tomorrow should be fun . . . and oh, because of the Mueller investigations the USA has confiscated over $40 mil in Manaforts assets alone (yes mostly real estate, who knew real estate could be an asset!), so the Mueller investigation paid for itself! Niiiiice!


Fun tomorrow.  Yes! 

Uh, what’s happening tomorrow?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tomorrow should be fun . . . and oh, because of the Mueller investigations the USA has confiscated over $40 mil in Manaforts assets alone (yes mostly real estate, who knew real estate could be an asset!), so the Mueller investigation paid for itself! Niiiiice!


He investigated? Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tomorrow should be fun . . . and oh, because of the Mueller investigations the USA has confiscated over $40 mil in Manaforts assets alone (yes mostly real estate, who knew real estate could be an asset!), so the Mueller investigation paid for itself! Niiiiice!





Bruddah IZ said:


> He investigated? Lol!


Ignore him.  He didn’t read the report. 

Oh yeah. Looks like Fox News finally read the report, since they posted a banner I saw on tonight’s news that said “NO EXONERATION”.  Seems it was on screen this morning shortly before Trump had today’s WH lawn tantrum.


----------



## Friesland (May 30, 2019)

I seem to have lost my big Navy ship. Has anyone seen it anywhere? It's almost like it's hiding...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ignore him.  He didn’t read the report.
> 
> Oh yeah. Looks like Fox News finally read the report, since they posted a banner I saw on tonight’s news that said “NO EXONERATION”.  Seems it was on screen this morning shortly before Trump had today’s WH lawn tantrum.


I’m still waiting.  Bring on the impeachment.


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

Tomorrow is the closing ceremony of Infrastructure Week.  Of course. 

Another masterful week of governance by our greatest president.  An extremely stable genius.  I’m told.  By whom I don’t recall.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I seem to have lost my big Navy ship. Has anyone seen it anywhere? It's almost like it's hiding...


The one named after two Admirals and a Senator, who were directly related?  Something that would make any military family proud?  Something that a draft dodger might see as threatening and insulting?


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m still waiting.  Bring on the impeachment.


When you’ve read the report we can chat.


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

And before you spend ten posts bantering on, just take a pic of the book, or the pile of downloaded pages to prove you at least have it. Otherwise you’re full of shit if you claim to have read it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I seem to have lost my big Navy ship. Has anyone seen it anywhere? It's almost like it's hiding...


It’s the gray one at the pier.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When you’ve read the report we can chat.


We are chatting.  How many votes did they steal at the chess tournament?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And before you spend ten posts bantering on, just take a pic of the book, or the pile of downloaded pages to prove you at least have it. Otherwise you’re full of shit if you claim to have read it.


Downloads are dime a dozen.  But please show that you’ve read it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> The one named after two Admirals and a Senator, who were directly related?  Something that would make any military family proud?  Something that a draft dodger might see as threatening and insulting?


Maybe t can borrow your son’s ignore button


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

MAY 31, 2019
*Mueller Tried to Entrap Trump*
By William L. Gensert
Robert Mueller knew there was no collusion the first time he read the Steele dossier, which reads as if it was written by a high school sophomore who spent most of his time huffing inhalants behind the gym.  “Hey Dude, let’s get some more gas at the Lukoil…”

At the latest, the indictment of 12 Russians on 02/16/2018 should have been the end of his “collusion” investigation.  Why did Mueller keep going?  To entrap the president into obstructing justice, of course. 

Mueller had a plan.  He would use his witchhunt to anger the president enough that he would try to stop the investigation and if he didn’t, compile as much information that could be painted as obstruction for his report, which could then be used as a template for impeachment, where the threshold is lower because the House decides what are “high crimes and misdemeanors.”  Attorney General William Barr put a stop to that. 

Prior to the report’s submission, Barr ordered Mueller to highlight the 6e (grand jury material) that by law could not be publicly released.  Mueller disobeyed that order, thinking it would force a delay in releasing the report because redaction would take time.  This would impel Barr to release Mueller’s summaries if he didn’t want to be accused of a cover-up, thus allowing Mueller to set the narrative for the Democrats’ push (putsch?) to impeach.


----------



## Friesland (May 31, 2019)

I wonder at what point folks realize the Stable Genius has no plan.

Maybe, just maybe, multiple bankruptcies and blowing all of daddy's money aren't *aktuly* the sign of a financial wizard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/30/investing/mexico-tariffs-stock-reactions/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/may/31/donald-trumps-mexico-border-tariffs-anger-gop-coal/?utm_source=onesignal&utm_campaign=pushnotify&utm_medium=push


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/may/31/donald-trumps-mexico-border-tariffs-anger-gop-coal/?utm_source=onesignal&utm_campaign=pushnotify&utm_medium=push


Sen. Charles E. Grassley, the most senior Republican in the Senate and chairman of the Finance Committee, was the first major figure to denounce the move, saying it was a “misuse” of the president’s powers.​
So only now t is abusing his powers, Chuck?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Three psychiatrists have written an editorial for _USA Today_ calling on Congress to impeach President Donald Trump — and their call to remove the president has nothing to do with special counsel Robert Mueller’s findings.

The psychiatrists — John Gartner, a former assistant professor at Johns Hopkins University Medical School; Dr. David Reiss, who has been practicing psychiatry for 30 years; and Dr. Steven Buser, a former Air Force psychiatrist — argue that the president’s “poor mental health” is a danger to the United States and should be used as a grounds to remove him from office.

https://www.salon.com/2019/05/31/citing-his-serious-mental-illness-multiple-psychiatrists-call-for-president-trump-to-be-impeached_partner/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

https://www.rawstory.com/2019/05/revealed-company-hyped-by-trump-to-build-his-wall-has-a-long-and-troubled-history/


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

My Democrat wife says Congress should impeach Barr first.

I can see the sense of it - they would get to ask him the process by which he came up with his tortured analysis of the Mueller report.

Or he could just resign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Restrict your travels so as to not include North Korea and you'll have no worries.*
> 
> *Pretty simple .....Huh.*


Seems you side with whoever t sides with regardless. You go on and on for years about how many bodies you believe the Clinton's have left behind, yet side with Kim and Putin. Orangeman do no wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We are chatting.  How many votes did they steal at the chess tournament?


If the shoe were on the other foot you would have exploded . . . like the 3 mil plus "illegals that voted for Hillary", hypocrite.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> *I seem to have lost my big Navy ship.* Has anyone seen it anywhere? It's almost like it's hiding...


*You're FIRED....!*

*Mexican Navy jobs are opening up " South " of the border, you can *
*apply for a " Little " skiff commander position on the Rio Grande...*
*Pay is Low.*
*Heat is High.*
*Potential for arrest by US Border Patrol is highly possible.*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you side with whoever t sides with regardless. You go on and on for years about how many bodies you believe the Clinton's have left behind, yet side with Kim and Putin. Orangeman do no wrong.


*Hmmm......is there a " Trump " body count ....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hmmm......is there a " Trump " body count ....?*


The company he keeps, and praises.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The company he keeps, and praises.


*That's just lame Rodent....*

*What US " Company " does he keep that has a suspected " Body Count ".....*

*As in " Human " Company for YOUR clarification.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's just lame Rodent....*
> 
> *What US " Company " does he keep that has a suspected " Body Count ".....*
> 
> *As in " Human " Company for YOUR clarification.*


Kim Jong un, Vladimir Putin. He praises murderous dictators, you praise him. orangeman do no wrong.


----------



## Friesland (May 31, 2019)

Hey Huli Huli Boi - they found your spigot boy at last!!


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/31/jp-morgan-says-impact-from-mexico-tariffs-would-cause-fed-to-cut-twice.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey Huli Huli Boi - they found your spigot boy at last!!
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/31/jp-morgan-says-impact-from-mexico-tariffs-would-cause-fed-to-cut-twice.html


Exactly!  That’s why I said Trump would be calling on you Spigot boy.  Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim Jong un, Vladimir Putin. He praises murderous dictators, you praise him. orangeman do no wrong.


Yawn


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim Jong un, Vladimir Putin. He praises murderous dictators, you praise him. orangeman do no wrong.


*Further ignorance from the Rodent.....*

*Kim and Vlad are NOT US Citizens, but you knew that huh....*


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

A long read, but interesting all the way down --

 And _that_ means if you want to know how effective the billions of dollars you’re spending sending Navy ships south of the Galapagos to chase smuggling boats, all you have to do is look at the price of various drugs on the street.  Guess what? There’s no impact. None. Drugs are getting cheaper.​
http://www.stonekettle.com/2019/05/advantage.html?fbclid=IwAR1EnkLIGeUjxmYus8Rm4Ayxtj7V3OdaPWnKKZ0hZU8Kmw0vdPQv5RQY1y8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

*Trump Celebrates LGBT Pride Month, Urges World to Decriminalize Homosexuality*





Evan Vucci / Associated Press
JOEL B. POLLAK31 May 20193,373
2:53
*President Donald Trump tweeted Friday in celebration of LGBT Pride Month, which begins in June, and repeated his administration’s call for the international community to decriminalize homosexuality in countries where it is illegal.*

Trump tweeted:





Trump has frequently been attacked by LGBT (lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender) activists on the left, particularly for his administration’s policies on transgenderism.

Trump has barred transgender individuals from serving in the military, and reversed Barack Obama’s policies encouraging public schools to provide for transgender bathrooms. His administration also recently insisted on sticking to a definition of sexual discrimination that refers to biological sex.

More broadly, however, President Trump has championed gay rights at home and abroad.

On the campaign trail in 2016, he was proud of his support from the LGBT community, emerging onstage at a rally in Colorado bearing a Pride flag with the words, “LGBT for Trump.”

In addition, as Breitbart News recently noted:

Trump championed gay voices within the GOP since his campaign, when he backed Peter Thiel at the Republican National Convention. Trump appointed U.S. ambassador to Germany Richard Grenell, one of the highest-ranking gay officials. His administration has launched a global campaign to decriminalize homosexuality.

Trump also recently described the gay marriage of potential 2020 rival Pete Buttigieg — the mayor of South Bend, Indiana and a candidate for the Democratic Party nomination for president — as “absolutely fine,” “great,” and “good.”
Joel B. Pollak is Senior Editor-at-Large at Breitbart News. He is a winner of the 2018 Robert Novak Journalism Alumni Fellowship. He is also the co-author of How Trump Won: The Inside Story of a Revolution, which is available from Regnery. Follow him on Twitter at @joelpollak.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> A long read, but interesting all the way down --
> 
> And _that_ means if you want to know how effective the billions of dollars you’re spending sending Navy ships south of the Galapagos to chase smuggling boats, all you have to do is look at the price of various drugs on the street.  Guess what? There’s no impact. None. Drugs are getting cheaper.​
> http://www.stonekettle.com/2019/05/advantage.html?fbclid=IwAR1EnkLIGeUjxmYus8Rm4Ayxtj7V3OdaPWnKKZ0hZU8Kmw0vdPQv5RQY1y8


He starts with a claim about the origin of illegal drugs, segues into drug deaths, falsely claims no one has every done anything about it, and fetches up at trade deficits on legal products. It’s a non sequitur logical fallacy in that one does not in any way follow the other. 

This, right here, is the problem with critical thinking in America. This scatterbrained gibberish. 

*“It seems that Trump is actually saying something, but his comment literally makes no sense. It's three different issues mashed together like Frankenstein's monster stitched together from dead body parts. 

And the majority of Americans aren't equipped to even recognize this as nonsense. *

*The news media, the average citizen, lets nonsense -- literally "no sense" -- like this just roll on past without question, without any deeper examination. Liberals reject it because it's Trump, conservatives embrace it for the same reason. But they don't even know why.

It's just nonsense. Faulty thinking. Failed reasoning. 

This is why problems don't get solved. 

This is why shit keeps getting worse. 

This is how some moron like Trump gets elected and why 60 million morons think he's some sort of genius. “
*
Reminds me of the flag ship U.S.S. COLLUSION


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Poll: Trump’s job approval hits 48%, highest in 2 years

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 4:41 pm on May 31, 2019 

A Harvard CAPS/Harris Poll shows the president’s approval rating at its highest level in two years. Not surprisingly, it’s the strong economy that is giving Trump a boost. From the Hill:



The survey found that 48 percent approve of the job Trump is doing, compared to 52 percent who said they disapprove. That’s up from 45 percent approval in March. The last time the president’s job approval rating reached 48 percent in the Harvard CAPS/Harris Poll survey was in June of 2017.

Trump appears to be getting a lift from the economy, with a record 62 percent approving of his approach to employment and 59 percent approving of his handling of the economy…

“People’s views on the economy are gradually pushing Trump’s numbers up and his actions on other issues like China and immigration are neutral to positive,” said Mark Penn, the co-director of the Harvard CAPS/Harris Poll survey. “Every point of increase in this range of 45 to 50 improves the possibility of re-election.”

This poll shows Trump doing a bit better than other recent polls. A Hill-HarrisX poll conducted last week found the president at 44% approval. That poll also found Trump’s support among independents had dropped to 35 percent. But earlier this week, Gallup reported that the public’s assessment of Trump’s character had improved somewhat, though it’s still behind where presidents Obama and Bush were at a similar point:

More Americans today (40%) than two years ago (33%) believe President Donald Trump has the personality and leadership qualities a president should have, although that still represents a minority of the public. In contrast, roughly six in 10 Americans thought George W. Bush and Barack Obama had the right presidential characteristics at a similar point in their presidencies…

Trump’s better ratings on issues than on character distinguish him from Bush and Obama, who were both rated significantly better on character than on issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

The Fabulous William Barr, The Right Man At The Right Moment

Posted at 11:30 am on May 31, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







Attorney General William Barr appears before a Senate Appropriations subcommittee to make his Justice Department budget request, Wednesday, April 10, 2019, in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)







Every now and then, a uniquely qualified individual turns up at exactly the moment in history when they are needed most. And when historians reflect back on that moment years afterward, they cannot imagine any other person filling that particular role. Think Lincoln, Churchill, and Patton.

It’s almost as if Attorney General William Barr had been conjured up to meet this specific challenge. He’s folksy, yet savvy. He appears relaxed, yet he is keenly aware of every detail. He is highly intelligent and uncommonly articulate. He is bold and best of all, he’s on the President’s side.

Barr sat for an interview with CBS News legal correspondent Jan Crawford in Alaska to discuss Robert Mueller’s controversial “statement,” which was essentially an assault on the rule of law. Barr did not engage in the analysis of Mueller’s motives, nor did he criticize Mueller for triggering a new round of calls for the President’s impeachment. (I posted about Mueller’s comments here, here and here.)





However, Barr did make it crystal clear that, despite the Office of Legal Counsel guidance, Mueller “could have made a decision about whether it was criminal activity. He had his reasons for not doing it, which he explained. I’m not going to argue about those reasons, but when he didn’t make a decision, the deputy attorney general and I felt it was necessary for us, as the heads of the department, to reach that decision.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

El stao en la lana you dumb fucking Mexican.

*Mexico’s President to Donald Trump: America Is for Migrants*





PEDRO PARDO/AFP/Getty Images
NEIL MUNRO31 May 201913,692
7:04
*Poor people have a right to migrate to the United States, and migrants should not be stopped by force, according to a letter from Mexico’s president to U.S. President Donald Trump.*

President López Obrador’s May 30 letter, provided by the Wall Street Journal, claimed a migrant’s “right for justice,” saying:
President Trump. Social problems are not resolved by taxes or coercive measures. How do you transform the country of fraternity for the world’s migrants into a ghetto, a closed space, where migrants are stigmatized, mistreated, persecuted, expelled and the right for justice is canceled to those who tirelessly seek to live free of misery?

The letter also suggested that poor Mexicans have a right to migrate into the United States: “It is worth remembering that, within a short period of time, Mexicans will not need to migrate into the United States and that migration will become optional, not compulsory.”



Obrador’s letter did not formally reject or accept Trump’s demand that Mexico block the huge Central American migration into the United States, nor did it directly denounce Trump’s threat to impose rising tariffs on Mexico.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2019)

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6111485-John-Dowd-Voicemail-filing.html#document/p6/a504586

Why would Trump's lawyer think that Mueller had something that would "implicate the president"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6111485-John-Dowd-Voicemail-filing.html#document/p6/a504586
> 
> Why would Trump's lawyer think that Mueller had something that would "implicate the president"?


Implicate the president in what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6111485-John-Dowd-Voicemail-filing.html#document/p6/a504586
> 
> Why would Trump's lawyer think that Mueller had something that would "implicate the president"?


"Unknown co- conspirator #1"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Why do assholes say they are "shocked" when someone calls them on their BS? You are an asshole, you should see it coming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Unknown co- conspirator #1"?


You wish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do assholes say they are "shocked" when someone calls them on their BS? You are an asshole, you should see it coming.


I am shocked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6111485-John-Dowd-Voicemail-filing.html#document/p6/a504586
> 
> Why would Trump's lawyer think that Mueller had something that would "implicate the president"?


The DDN.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Unknown co- conspirator #1"?


Bet your Dad is proud.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do assholes say they are "shocked" when someone calls them on their BS? You are an asshole, you should see it coming.


You saw it coming for 2 years.  You tell us why you weren’t shocked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish.


On to the next hate filled conspiracy they are.  Not shocked at all.  Self proclaimed smart people are often shocked that they aren’t really that smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am shocked.


You guys work so hard at it, it's like a fetish for you . . . amongst all your others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> On to the next hate filled conspiracy they are.  Not shocked at all.  Self proclaimed smart people are often shocked that they aren’t really that smart.


Seems all you can do is fabricate things to talk about, get real.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Unknown co- conspirator #1"?


*Oh my goodness.....*
*What flavor of KoolAid are you " on " today.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

It's called the rule of law, the American system, it is our form of government. It seems our king sees himself as above these things, hopefully this all ends soon for the good of all.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Implicate the president in what?


Same question I’m asking. Implicate the president in what? Why would trump’s lawyer be asking that question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's called the rule of law, the American system, it is our form of government. It seems our king sees himself as above these things, hopefully this all ends soon for the good of all.


2024


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Robert Mueller Purposely Edited a Phone Call From Trump’s Legal Team to Make It Seem Like Obstruction of Justice

Posted at 11:30 am on June 01, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Robert Mueller by DonkeyHotey, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original





This is a pretty big deal.

The issues with Robert Mueller’s report are apparent, especially given his decision to overstep DOJ guidelines and smear those who he had no intention of charging. Part two of the report reads like a roadmap too impeachment, full of insinuations and scatter shot “evidence” that doesn’t actually add up to anything but more speculation.

Mueller’s inability to do his job smacked of political gamesmanship. He winked and nodded at Congress but didn’t have the fortitude to just recommend charges against Trump. There was no regulation stopping him from doing so and in the end, he failed to complete the one task his special counsel was appointed to do.





We did not need Robert Mueller to investigate Facebook trolls or DNC emails. The only reason for his existence was to answer questions of criminality on the President’s part given the supposed conflict of interests at the DOJ. When Ken Starr was tasked with that during the Bill Clinton years, he had the courage to put in his report exactly the laws the former President had broken. Mueller chose not to because he didn’t have the goods but wanted to still leave a negative impression.

The more we learn, the worse Mueller looks and this newest revelation is pretty damning.





Remember a few weeks ago when the media and Democrats thought they had a bombshell based on a voicemail that supposedly showed Trump’s legal team trying to coordinate with Flynn’s legal team after he agreed to cooperate with the government? I wrote at the time what a garbage accusation it was.

Let’s just say that I’m getting tired of being right all the time.


Here’s the original source who caught this.


This is pretty crazy. The report is the size of a moderate length novel but Mueller just had to edit those lines out? And as the media ran crazy with accusations of obstruction of justice and witness tampering, Mueller sat idly by even though he’s been speaking out on other matters.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

JUNE 2, 2019
*Sexual Abuse and a Re-Examination of Martin Luther King*
By Michael Curtis
Just friends, but not like before. To think of what the Rev, Martin Luther King, Jr. has seemed to be seems like pretending.

It is commonplace that prominent figures, like the U.S. Founding Fathers, are not devoid of faults, though they can be generally admired. Yet the allegations of sexual misconduct against King are surprising. He has been universally admired and is celebrated and memorialized all over the world in statues, names of streets and schools, a U.S. national holiday, a monument on the National Mall in D.C., and a bust in Westminster Abbey in London. 

The exercise of power has always been fraught with anxiety and concern, as well as the source of privileges and admiration. The experiments conducted in the 1960s by Yale Professor Stanley Milgram revealing that people obey an authority who instructs them to conduct an act that can conflict with personal conscience or beliefs were disquieting. A large proportion obeyed instructions to inflict great personal pain. Though the experiments can be criticized, they made clear that obedience to the command of an authority is more common than not and that people abide by and are vulnerable to abuse of power. Recent studies in the U.S. have indicated that prominent men strive for and use their positions of personal authority not simply to gain privileges, but to illustrate their power. More specifically, sexual abuse by prominent men against women in less prominent positions may be more the result of desire more for exercise of power than for sex. The question has now been opened for discussion regarding Rev. Martin Luther King, Jr.

As a result of a recent publication, the question arises whether King abused the power and popularity he had to take advantage of women, and to disgrace both his profession and his religious and moral beliefs. The information, or alleged information, about King, appears in an article by David J. Garrow in Standpoint Magazine, May 30, 2019, about the orgies, solicitations, prostitutes, and affairs with 40 women with whom King was involved. Garrow's account depends on recently declassified FBI documents that summarize tape recordings of King in his home, office, and hotel rooms, such as the Willard Hotel in Washington, D.C. and the Sands Hotel in Las Vegas. The documents are under seal in the U.S. National Archives and will remain there until 2027. It is known that it was Robert F. Kennedy, then U.S. attorney general, who on November 8, 1963 allowed the FBI, headed by J. Edgar Hoover, 1924–1972, to bug King's phone calls. 

Hoover was preoccupied with real or imaginary threats to American security. He had over 60 folders on public figures, which were destroyed after his death, but his files documenting the private lives of individuals survive. Irrespective of his animosity toward King on a personal level because of King's binge-drinking and compulsive sexuality, Hoover was concerned for two reasons: he suspected that King was associated with communists, and he thought King's adultery made him vulnerable to blackmail. The FBI in the 1960s, relying on domestic intelligence, not electronic surveillance, had a list of 4,453 suspected communists, of whom 336 were FBI informants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Robert Mueller Purposely Edited a Phone Call From Trump’s Legal Team to Make It Seem Like Obstruction of Justice
> 
> Posted at 11:30 am on June 01, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


Comey-ism.  Or was it Mueller-ism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Same question I’m asking. Implicate the president in what? Why would trump’s lawyer be asking that question?


A lawyer asking questions.  Shocking!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's called the rule of law, the American system, it is our form of government. It seems our king sees himself as above these things, hopefully this all ends soon for the good of all.


6 straight years of QE (a.k.a. Counterfeiting) to nearly double the national debt with average annual trillion dollar deficits.  What rule of law?  What system?  Pretty formless.  You Bozo’s crack me up.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A lawyer asking questions.  Shocking!


A lawyer asking a guy if he's making a deal with the government and is aware of information that implicates his client?
What information could there be? How could his client be implicated?
That’s a lawyer with a guilty client.
I understand that’s too complicated for you to follow, Iz. No worries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> A lawyer asking a guy if he's making a deal with the government and is aware of information that implicates his client?
> What information could there be? How could his client be implicated?
> That’s a lawyer with a guilty client.
> I understand that’s too complicated for you to follow, Iz. No worries.


Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> A lawyer asking a guy if he's making a deal with the government and is aware of information that implicates his client?
> What information could there be? How could his client be implicated?
> That’s a lawyer with a guilty client.
> I understand that’s too complicated for you to follow, Iz. No worries.


Fries U! What a deal.



Hüsker Dü said:


> It's called the rule of law, the American system, it is our form of government.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

*Biden Present at Russia Collusion Briefing Documented in ‘Odd’ Susan Rice Email*





Paul J. Richards/AFP/Getty Images
AARON KLEIN2 Jun 2019321
11:05
*NEW YORK — Vice President Joe Biden was documented as being present in the Oval Office for a conversation about the controversial Russia probe between President Obama, disgraced ex-FBI chief James Comey, Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates and other senior officials including Obama’s national security advisor Susan Rice.*

In an action characterized as “odd” last year by then-Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley, Rice memorialized the confab in an email to herself describing Obama as starting “the conversation by stressing his continued commitment to ensuring that every aspect of this issue is handled by the Intelligence and law enforcement communities ‘by the book.’”

Grassley, in a letter to Rice, commented: “It strikes us as odd that, among your activities in the final moments on the final day of the Obama administration, you would feel the need to send yourself such an unusual email purporting to document a conversation involving President Obama and his interactions with the FBI regarding the Trump/Russia investigation.”

Grassley noted the unusual timing of the email sent by Rice to herself more than two weeks after the January 5, 2017 White House meeting on the Russia investigation, but mere hours before she vacated the White House for the incoming Trump administration.

The email, Grassley documented, was sent by Rice to herself on Trump’s inauguration day of January 20, 2017.

“If the timestamp is correct, you sent this email to yourself at 12:15 pm, presumably a very short time before you departed the White House for the last time,” Grassley wrote to Rice in a letter seeking clarification on a number of issues regarding the email and the Oval Office briefing at which Biden was documented as being present.

Also in the email, Rice used the “by the book” phraseology a second time, writing (emphasis added):

President Obama began the conversation by stressing his continued commitment to ensuring that every aspect of this issue is handled by the Intelligence and law enforcement communities “by the book.” The President stressed that he is not asking about, initiating or instructing anything from a law enforcement perspective. He reiterated that our law enforcement team needs to proceed as it normally would by the book.

From a national security perspective, however, President Obama said he wants to be sure that, as we engage with the incoming team, we are mindful to ascertain if there is any reason that we cannot share information fully as it relates to Russia.

The next part of Rice’s email was classified.

After that, Rice discussed the possibility of issues with sharing classified information with the incoming Trump administration — presumably referring to alleged concern that the Trump campaign had been colluding with Russia.

That part of the email reads:

The President asked Comey to inform him if anything changes in the next few weeks that should affect how we share classified information with the incoming team. Comey said he would.

The detail about Biden being present at the meeting with Rice and Comey is newly relevant amid questions about Biden’s possible role in the Russia collusion probe scandal. It comes after Breitbart News reported last week that Biden was reportedly one of the few Obama administration officials who participated in secretive meetings during the early stages of the Obama-era intelligence community’s initial operations regarding suspected Russian interference in the 2016 presidential campaign.

That tidbit was contained deep inside a 7,700-plus word Washington Post article published June 23, 2017 in which the newspaper also detailed the highly compartmentalized nature of the original Russia interference investigation and the manner in which other U.S. intelligence agencies were deliberately kept in the dark. Part of the efforts eventually involved unsubstantiated and ultimately discredited charges made by the Christopher Steele dossier that Trump campaign officials were colluding with Russia.

Biden’s largely unreported role in the initial Obama administration meetings on the matter of Russian interference could spark further questions now that Attorney General William Barr has appointed a U.S. attorney to investigate the origins of the Russia collusion claims.

Two weeks ago, Barr commented that the intelligence community’s early handling of the Russia investigation may itself raise questions. He noted that it was first handled at a “very senior level” and then by a “small group.”

Meanwhile, Rice’s unusual email to herself stressing the “by the book” concept raised eyebrows for Grassley.

In his letter to Rice, Grassley wrote that “despite your claim that President Obama repeatedly told Mr. Comey to proceed ‘by the book,’ substantial questions have arisen about whether officials at the FBI, as well as at the Justice Department and the State Department, actually did proceed ‘by the book.’”

An attorney for Rice responded to Grassley’s letter saying Rice wrote the email to herself with the goal of “memorializ[ing] an important national security discussion,” since “President Obama and his national security team were justifiably concerned about potential risks to the Nation’s security from sharing highly classified information about Russia with certain members of the Trump transition team, particularly Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn.”

The attorney denied that the Steele dossier, financed by the Democratic National Committee and Hillary Clinton’s campaign, was discussed in the Oval Office meeting.

Regarding the time stamp on the email, the attorney said that noon was not accurate and that the email was sent in the morning “since Ambassador Rice departed the White House shortly before noon on January 20.”

Still, Rice waited two weeks after the meeting to memorialize the conversation and sent the memo as one of her final acts in the White House on the last day.

The attorney said that Rice waited until the last minute “because that was the first opportunity she had to do so, given the particularly intense responsibilities of the National Security Advisor during the remaining days of the Administration and transition.”

Meanwhile, as Biden’s possible role is being discussed, Barr, the attorney general, two weeks ago noted the intelligence community’s early handling of the Russia investigation may contain some red flags.

In an interview on Fox News, Barr stated:

The thing that’s interesting about this is that this was handled at a very senior level of these departments. It wasn’t handled in the ordinary way that investigations or counterintelligence activities are conducted. It was sort of an ad hoc, small group — and most of these people are no longer with the FBI or the CIA or the other agencies involved. I think there’s a misconception out there that we know a lot about what happened. The fact of the matter is, Bob Mueller did not look at the government’s activities.

The lengthy Washington Post article from 2017 detailed the closed circle of Obama administration officials who were involved in overseeing the initial efforts related to the Russia investigation — a circle than was narrowly widened to include Biden, according to the newspaper report.

According to the newspaper, in the summer of 2016, CIA Director John Brennan convened a “secret task force at CIA headquarters composed of several dozen analysts and officers from the CIA, the NSA and the FBI.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

*Report: Veterans Ditch Ocasio-Cortez After She Bashed Trump Foreign Policy*





Alex Wong/Getty 
KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ2 Jun 201975
1:21
*Two military veterans stormed out of a private meeting with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) after she made a few remarks bashing President Donald Trump’s foreign policy.*

The self-described Democratic socialist conducted the closed-door meeting, which was held in the Bronx section of New York City with Community Board 11 members on Wednesday evening, according to a Saturday report from the New York Post


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

Barr’s Shrewd Decision To Speak To CBS; More Of This Please

Posted at 9:00 am on June 02, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







Attorney General William Barr appears before a Senate Appropriations subcommittee to make his Justice Department budget request, Wednesday, April 10, 2019, in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)







Last night, I held a dinner party. Most of my guests, predictably, leaned to the right. The conversation turned to how any American with a brain could believe that President Trump should be removed from office based on the evidence of obstruction contained in the Mueller Report. Although the Mueller team laid out eleven occasions where they alleged the President had obstructed justice, the incident Democrats frequently point to as the most egregious was Trump’s order to then-White House Counsel, Don McGahn, to fire Robert Mueller.

Yes, he became frustrated after then-Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein appointed a Special Counsel at all, much less the conflicted Robert Mueller.





McGahn refused to carry out the request, even threatening to resign if Trump forced the issue. The President backed off. The Mueller investigation was in no way impacted by this episode and continued on its merry little way.

Further, even if McGahn had fired Mueller, Trump had the constitutional authority to do so. It would have been unwise, but it was not illegal.

Finally, Trump had been falsely accused of a crime he hadn’t committed. The ongoing investigation into the deep state’s manufactured charges was tainting his legitimacy and undermining his ability to govern. Can anyone blame him for his outrage?





Because most Americans receive their news from the mainstream media, which pushed the conspiracy story aggressively, they believed that Trump had both colluded with the Russians to win the election and obstructed justice by trying to end the probe.

What does that say to conservatives? It says that it’s time to start making their message heard in the places most Americans go to for their news.

PJ Media’s Roger Simon discussed Barr’s decision to appear on CBS as opposed to the more friendly Fox News. He said, Barr “clearly wanted his words to be heard by the skeptical or confused more than those who already believe the Russia probe was politically motivated from the beginning.”





Attorney General William Barr was smart to give his response to Mueller’s statement to CBS News. The network’s legal analyst, Jan Crawford, wasn’t exactly warm and fuzzy, nor was she disrespectful or rude. She conducted a fair interview and Barr was able to present his case to a large number of voters. Although he probably didn’t change the minds of any die-hard liberals, he may have given pause to the less extreme among them.





In his understated and goodnatured way, he let the public know that he is aware of what occurred in 2016 and plans to sort it all out.

Instead of dodging questions as many politicians and pundits do when pressed, he simply said, “That’s all I really will say. Things are just not jibing.”

The man is unflappable. I wrote about his performance shortly after the interview here. I wrote:

Barr did not engage in the analysis of Mueller’s motives, nor did he criticize Mueller for triggering a new round of calls for the President’s impeachment. (I posted about Mueller’s comments here, here and here.)

However, Barr did make it crystal clear that, despite the Office of Legal Counsel guidance, Mueller “could have made a decision about whether it was criminal activity.”

He expressed his surprise when Mueller informed him he had not come to a conclusion. Because that’s what he was hired to do. He was expected to determine if any of Trump’s behavior rose to the level of criminality and to make a recommendation to the Attorney General.

More conservatives need to follow his lead. This means crossing into enemy territory, presenting the facts and preventing the interview from turning into a fighting match.

Although CNN and MSNBC have recently experienced drops in viewership, many on the left will continue to tune in out of habit and because of their aversion to the logical alternative, Fox News. So, Republicans would be smart to follow the Attorney General’s example and wade into hostile terrain.
_


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Barr’s Shrewd Decision To Speak To CBS; More Of This Please
> 
> Posted at 9:00 am on June 02, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Who is Elizabeth Vaughn?


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

https://thehill.com/policy/international/trade/446540-trumps-proposed-tariffs-on-mexico-would-be-biggest-tax-hike-in


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *It's called the rule of law*, the American system, it is our form of government. It seems our king sees himself as above these things, hopefully this all ends soon for the good of all.


*Really.....!*

*Does that " RULE OF LAW " vanish when it comes to DEMOCRATS !*

*Please tell the Forum how it applies one way and not the other....!*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Exactly!  That’s why I said Trump would be calling on you Spigot boy.  Fries U! What a deal!


Huli Huli Boi - you find your house on a bank balance sheet yet? Trade wars are easy, remember Huli Huli boi?

Meanwhile, who's the coolest alligator in the swamp?..

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/us/politics/elaine-chao-china.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi - you find your house on a bank balance sheet yet? Trade wars are easy, remember Huli Huli boi?
> 
> Meanwhile, who's the coolest alligator in the swamp?..
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/us/politics/elaine-chao-china.html


Yes.  I did.  Did you?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi - you find your house on a bank balance sheet yet? Trade wars are easy, remember Huli Huli boi?
> 
> Meanwhile, who's the coolest alligator in the swamp?..
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/us/politics/elaine-chao-china.html


Mrs. Majority Leader.

Maybe t can find a Cabinet position for Melania - Secretary of Fashion maybe?


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

The trip isn't going well so far.  Maybe t will do something the Brits can arrest him for and save us the trouble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The trip isn't going well so far.  Maybe t will do something the Brits can arrest him for and save us the trouble.


Can you believe Trump is your President?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

I didn’t realize that England was such a racist country, did you get a look at the palace guards? Looks like a Trump rally. Where are all the Muslims?
Too Funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn’t realize that England was such a racist country, did you get a look at the palace guards? Looks like a Trump rally. Where are all the Muslims?
> Too Funny.


What do Muslims look like?


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> What do Muslims look like?


Like this guy?



(Trick question - he's actually Sikh)


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> What do Muslims look like?


Maybe this guy?


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi - you find your house on a bank balance sheet yet? Trade wars are easy, remember Huli Huli boi?
> 
> Meanwhile, who's the coolest alligator in the swamp?..
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/02/us/politics/elaine-chao-china.html



This is too good. Iz won't understand it, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe this guy? Is this what one looks like?


Why would you think he is Muslim?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Like this guy?
> 
> View attachment 4826
> 
> (Trick question - he's actually Sikh)


Collaborator


----------



## Friesland (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  I did.  Did you?


I'm sorry they foreclosed on you. Maybe Racist Joe has some room in his box.

No, I didn't find mine. Then again, I pay my mortgage, so that's probably the difference.

Meanwhile, where's my fancy-haired friend...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm sorry they foreclosed on you. Maybe Racist Joe has some room in his box.
> 
> No, I didn't find mine. Then again, I pay my mortgage, so that's probably the difference.
> 
> ...


So you’ve made a death pledge to your mortgage owner and can’t find it on their balance sheet.  Your uncle always said you Fries U grads were weak on the books.  FU! What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Meanwhile, where's my fancy-haired friend...
> 
> View attachment 4827


Yours and my fancy haired farmer, electric car driving friend knows that you were at the QE spigot for 6 straight years of Obama’s  8 years, counterfeiting money, and nearly doubling the national debt, hence the chart above.  You sound like your son messy.  Or is it the other way around?  Doesn’t matter.  Fry On!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh my!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe this guy?


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Who is Elizabeth Vaughn?


*Your keyboard broken .....?*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 3, 2019)

How many of you old chickens old enough to remember stagflation?

Huli Huli Boi? Hope you get out of foreclosure before the rates go up and the GDP goes flat!

Don the Con, getting it dun.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you’ve made a death pledge to your mortgage owner and can’t find it on their balance sheet.  Your uncle always said you Fries U grads were weak on the books.  FU! What a deal!!


Funny, I can't find my computer on Amex's balance sheet either...

Keep reading those airport books, Huli Huli Boi, you'll figure it out one of these days...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Never thought I would Wish I was a shadow.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4838
> Never thought I would Wish I was a shadow.


Where are t's war medals?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 3, 2019)

Only the best people...

https://www.thedailybeast.com/george-nader-witness-in-mueller-investigation-arrested-on-child-porn-charges/?via=twitter_page


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Where are t's war medals?


The embarrassment in chief only has STD's to remind him of his "own personal Vietnam".


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Only the best people...
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/george-nader-witness-in-mueller-investigation-arrested-on-child-porn-charges/?via=twitter_page


It's a classy bunch of folks running things now.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> How many of you old chickens old enough to remember stagflation?
> 
> Huli Huli Boi? Hope you get out of foreclosure before the rates go up and the GDP goes flat!
> 
> Don the Con, getting it dun.


*South Africa farm SEIZURE: 'Take the land *
*by FORCE!' White farmers warned they *
*MUST share.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Funny, I can't find my computer on Amex's balance sheet either...
> 
> Keep reading those airport books, Huli Huli Boi, you'll figure it out one of these days...


Anybody who takes out a 30 year loan on a computer has to be related to messy.  FU! What a deal.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The embarrassment in chief only has STD's to remind him of his "own personal Vietnam".


*Jealousy and Envy OOZE From the Rodent...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> How many of you old chickens old enough to remember stagflation?
> 
> Huli Huli Boi? Hope you get out of foreclosure before the rates go up and the GDP goes flat!
> 
> Don the Con, getting it dun.


Ahhhh stagflation.  You had to know that while you were standing at the spigot for 6 straight years, under Obama, that stagflation wouldn’t be far behind.  Of course you did, Keynesians like counterfeiting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Where are t's war medals?


Same place as Obama’s I assume.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Only the best people...
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/george-nader-witness-in-mueller-investigation-arrested-on-child-porn-charges/?via=twitter_page


How crappy a candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to these misfits. Lol!  FU! What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The embarrassment in chief only has STD's to remind him of his "own personal Vietnam".


You’re the only STD he has.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Anybody who takes out a 30 year loan on a computer has to be related to messy.  FU! What a deal.


You should familiarize yourself with the concept of a "balance sheet." 
I wonder what yours would look like...LOL!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same place as Obama’s I assume.


Don't forget Jefferson and John Adams.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same place as Obama’s I assume.


What war did Obama duck out of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How crappy a candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to these misfits. Lol!  FU! What a deal.


Yet you ignore, the hypocrisy and deprivation that was elected.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't forget Jefferson and John Adams.


Jefferson was Colonel of the Albermarle County Militia starting in 1770.  He resigned his county militia commission in 1779 when he was elected Governor of the newly-independent Virginia and thus was by the Virginia Constitution Commander in Chief of the Virginia Militia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You should familiarize yourself with the concept of a "balance sheet."
> I wonder what yours would look like...LOL!!!


Balanced.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What war did Obama duck out of?


The Gulf War


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you ignore, the hypocrisy and deprivation that was elected.


How shitty a candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to a deprived hypocrite?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Jefferson was Colonel of the Albermarle County Militia starting in 1770.  He resigned his county militia commission in 1779 when he was elected Governor of the newly-independent Virginia and thus was by the Virginia Constitution Commander in Chief of the Virginia Militia.


He see a lot of action?


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't forget Jefferson and John Adams.


John Adams participated in some minor skirmishes at sea, but they would probably be seen more as acts of smuggling instead of military.  He turned 40 in 1775, the year of the first pitched battles of  the Revolution at Lexington and Concord, at a time when average life expectancy in the Colonies was in the mid-30's.  As a wealthy and influential businessman, he organized the finances and material supplies of the Continental Army, in a role that was roughly parallel to the Secretay of the War after the new government was formed under Washington in 1791 under the 1789 Constitution.

There have been several Presidents who did not serve in the active or reserve military, but t is the first to actively evade service in time of war.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He see a lot of action?


He didn't hire a doctor so he could evade it.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

The body differences between golfers and basketball players are obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The body differences between golfers and basketball players are obvious.


Guess you don’t watch much of either sport.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty a candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to a deprived hypocrite?


Yet you ignore the campaigns of voter suppression by foreign entities.
Why do you hate America so much?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> John Adams participated in some minor skirmishes at sea, but they would probably be seen more as acts of smuggling instead of military.  He turned 40 in 1775, the year of the first pitched battles of  the Revolution at Lexington and Concord, at a time when average life expectancy in the Colonies was in the mid-30's.  As a wealthy and influential businessman, he organized the finances and material supplies of the Continental Army, in a role that was roughly parallel to the Secretay of the War after the new government was formed under Washington in 1791 under the 1789 Constitution.
> 
> There have been several Presidents who did not serve in the active or reserve military, but t is the first to actively evade service in time of war.


How crappy a candidate did dems have to nominate to lose to a POTUS candidate that actively evaded service in time of war.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The body differences between golfers and basketball players are obvious.


Are you calling Obama a basketball player?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> John Adams participated in some minor skirmishes at sea, but they would probably be seen more as acts of smuggling instead of military.  He turned 40 in 1775, the year of the first pitched battles of  the Revolution at Lexington and Concord, at a time when average life expectancy in the Colonies was in the mid-30's.  As a wealthy and influential businessman, he organized the finances and material supplies of the Continental Army, in a role that was roughly parallel to the Secretay of the War after the new government was formed under Washington in 1791 under the 1789 Constitution.
> 
> There have been several Presidents who did not serve in the active or reserve military, but t is the first to actively evade service in time of war.


Urine idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you ignore the campaigns of voter suppression by foreign entities.
> Why do you hate America so much?


Trump says election rigged, dems scoff.  Trump wins election, dems say election rigged by foreign entities.....even after Mueller concluded otherwise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you calling Obama a basketball player?


Cricket player maybe


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cricket player maybe


Im trying to remember the exact quote Charles Barkley coined in relation to Obama's basketball "skills".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, dems scoff.  Trump wins election, dems say election rigged by foreign entities.....even after Mueller concluded otherwise.


Who tells you these things? No wonder you come off as such an misinformed buffoon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things? No wonder you come off as such an misinformed buffoon.


Denial of the facts suits you well.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Urine idiot.


Don't take it so hard.  You have been wrong before.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you calling Obama a basketball player?


More of a basketball exerciser.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Where are t's war medals?


*What does a WAR medal have to do with PERFORMANCE and*
*the TRUTH..!*

*What..are you comparing the Military to AYSO ...medals for all...*

*Obama didn't get shit done ....*
*Obama hid from the TRUTH....!*
*He knows it !*
*You know it !*
*I know it !*
*ALL of America knows it know ..!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Don't take it so hard.  You have been wrong before.


*Did you return the STOLEN Golf Balls yet !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> More of a basketball exerciser.


Like Drake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Don't take it so hard.  You have been wrong before.


Irony alert


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Balanced.  Lol!!


No assets and no liabilities. That’s balanced...
They’re better when you end up with a positive number after you subtract the  liabilities from the assets. Have you done that? It’s simple arithmetic. What is your difference?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The body differences between golfers and basketball players are obvious.


Being from Kenya Obama isn’t used to eating that often.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cricket player maybe


Well we knot it’s not baseball.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cricket player maybe


Is bowing a sport?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> No assets and no liabilities. That’s balanced...
> They’re better when you end up with a positive number after you subtract the  liabilities from the assets. Have you done that? It’s simple arithmetic. What is your difference?


Hint:  it’s a balance sheet.   LMAO!!!!!!!!   Find your CLTV yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> No assets and no liabilities. That’s balanced...
> They’re better when you end up with a positive number after you subtract the  liabilities from the assets. Have you done that? It’s simple arithmetic. What is your difference?


Just when I think you’ve served up your best poser post you cone up with this doozy.   Even though the name of the sheet should be your first clue. Fries U!! What a freakin’ deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Denial of the facts suits you well.


What facts? Please do tell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What facts? Please do tell.


You know?  The old election rigged merry go round.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just when I think you’ve served up your best poser post you cone up with this doozy.   Even though the name of the sheet should be your first clue. Fries U!! What a freakin’ deal.


Below is the definition of a balance sheet such as you and I would fill out.
When you fill yours out, and do that simple arithmetic by subtracting the “liabilities” (eg car payments, mortgage, credit card debt, etc) from the “assets” (eg cash, stocks, real estate, etc), what is the total number, Iz? I know that’s a tough question for you, so let me k is where you get stuck.

A personal balance sheet lists current assets such as cash in checking accounts and savings accounts, long-term assets such as common stock and real estate, current liabilities such as loan debt and mortgagedebt due, or overdue, long-term liabilities such as mortgage and other loan debt. Securities and real estate values are listed at market value rather than at historical cost or cost basis. Personal net worth is the difference between an individual's total assets and total liabilities.[9]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Funny, I can't find my computer on Amex's balance sheet either...
> 
> Keep reading those airport books, Huli Huli Boi, you'll figure it out one of these days...





Bruddah IZ said:


> Anybody who takes out a 30 year loan on a computer has to be related to messy.  FU! What a deal.





messy said:


> You should familiarize yourself with the concept of a "balance sheet."
> I wonder what yours would look like...LOL!!!





Bruddah IZ said:


> Balanced.  Lol!!





messy said:


> No assets and no liabilities. That’s balanced...
> They’re better when you end up with a positive number after you subtract the  liabilities from the assets. Have you done that? It’s simple arithmetic. What is your difference?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Hint:  it’s a balance sheet.   LMAO!!!!!!!!   Find your CLTV yet?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Just when I think you’ve served up your best poser post you cone up with this doozy.   Even though the name of the sheet should be your first clue. Fries U!! What a freakin’ deal.





messy said:


> Below is the definition of a balance sheet such as you and I would fill out.
> When you fill yours out, and do that simple arithmetic by subtracting the “liabilities” (eg car payments, mortgage, credit card debt, etc) from the “assets” (eg cash, stocks, real estate, etc), what is the total number, Iz? I know that’s a tough question for you, so let me k is where you get stuck.
> 
> A personal balance sheet lists current assets such as cash in checking accounts and savings accounts, long-term assets such as common stock and real estate, current liabilities such as loan debt and mortgagedebt due, or overdue, long-term liabilities such as mortgage and other loan debt. Securities and real estate values are listed at market value rather than at historical cost or cost basis. Personal net worth is the difference between an individual's total assets and total liabilities.[9]


Are you admitting that your domicile is a liability?  LMAO!  Mister collateralized debt is an asset.  Q.E.D.  I knew you were hunting for something you didn’t understand.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Below is the definition of a balance sheet such as you and I would fill out.
> When you fill yours out, and do that simple arithmetic by subtracting the “liabilities” (eg car payments, mortgage, credit card debt, etc) from the “assets” (eg cash, stocks, real estate, etc), what is the total number, Iz? I know that’s a tough question for you, so let me k is where you get stuck.
> 
> A personal balance sheet lists current assets such as cash in checking accounts and savings accounts, long-term assets such as common stock and real estate, current liabilities such as loan debt and mortgagedebt due, or overdue, long-term liabilities such as mortgage and other loan debt. Securities and real estate values are listed at market value rather than at historical cost or cost basis. Personal net worth is the difference between an individual's total assets and total liabilities.[9]


You should have stuck to the definition of a balance sheet that you found and left it at that.  That way you wouldn’t look like such a dumb ass when you started off by telling us what a cash flow statement is while posting the definition of a balance sheet to back up your description of a cash flow statement.  Fries U!! What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You should have stuck to the definition of a balance sheet that you found and left it at that.  That way you wouldn’t look like such a dumb ass when you started off by telling us what a cash flow statement is while posting the definition of a balance sheet to back up your description of a cash flow statement.  Fries U!! What a deal!!


You didn’t understand the definition of balance sheet that I posted?
You can’t do the simple arithmetic that it describes and come up with a number?
What’s the problem there, son? No can do?
Is it the math that’s the problem for you?
Hint: House=asset, amount owed on house=liability. Stock=asset (do you have stock...I’ve heard some of you nutjobs, like Ricky, say you don’t “believe” in stocks?), credit card debt = liability. 
Having a problem filling out a balance sheet?
It’s real simple, Iz. Never done it?


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you admitting that your domicile is a liability?  LMAO!  Mister collateralized debt is an asset.  Q.E.D.  I knew you were hunting for something you didn’t understand.  Fries U!  What a deal!


Debt on domicile is liability, market value of domicile is asset. You still don’t understand, huh? Put down the airport books and take a learning annex class!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn’t understand the definition of balance sheet that I posted?
> You can’t do the simple arithmetic that it describes and come up with a number?
> What’s the problem there, son? No can do?
> Is it the math that’s the problem for you?
> ...


Lol!  Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Debt on domicile is liability, market value of domicile is asset. You still don’t understand, huh? Put down the airport books and take a learning annex class!


“Value of domicile” goes on the balance sheet since it’s an asset right?  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know?  The old election rigged merry go round.


I'm sure you are referring to the narrative you have been directed to repeat as opposed to the reality that is still unfolding.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you are referring to the narrative you have been directed to repeat as opposed to the reality that is still unfolding.


The sore loser reality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The sore loser reality.


History already shows you are wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

WORD



messy said:


> It's a classy bunch of folks running things now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

WORD II



messy said:


> It's a classy bunch of folks running things now.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Value of domicile” goes on the balance sheet since it’s an asset right?  Lol!


You gave up? I understand.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Poser.


Speaking of “poser,” tell us all about the QE that happened that you always talk about? When was it again? Why? What did it cause? Inflation, right? 
Tell us about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> History already shows you are wrong.


History shows your use of the ignore button to deal with your post election wounds.  The infection festers on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You gave up? I understand.


If you understood you would not have tried to re-define the balance sheet definition you posted by first describing a cash flow statement.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of “poser,” tell us all about the QE that happened that you always talk about? When was it again? Why? What did it cause? Inflation, right?
> Tell us about it.


Yes.  An inflation/increase in money supply.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of “poser,” tell us all about the QE that happened that you always talk about? When was it again? Why? What did it cause? Inflation, right?
> Tell us about it.


You can’t really believe printing billions is a good idea.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Debt on domicile is liability, market value of domicile is asset. You still don’t understand, huh? Put down the airport books and take a learning annex class!


Have you calculated the ROA for the “market value of domicile”?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can’t really believe printing billions is a good idea.


The Keynesian religion is older than the climate change religion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> History shows your use of the ignore button to deal with your post election wounds.  The infection festers on.


Oh now you find the need, yet again, to attempt some revisionist history, nice try . . . it will work of coursr with your gaggle of fellow idiots. Enjoy your stupidity and I will continue to laugh at you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh now you find the need, yet again, to attempt some revisionist history, nice try . . . it will work of coursr with your gaggle of fellow idiots. Enjoy your stupidity and I will continue to laugh at you.


Revision is for cowards like yourself.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have you calculated the ROA for the “market value of domicile”?  Lol!


Your lack of net worth really eats you up, doesn’t it? I understand.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  An inflation/increase in money supply.


Tell us about the inflation caused by all that Obama QE, would you, Iz? How much has inflation increased as a result of the QE, Iz? Do we still have it? Has the QE been a problem? How, exactly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Your lack of net worth really eats you up, doesn’t it? I understand.


You seem more concerned about his worth than he does.
Weird


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

*S&P 500 Has Performed Far Worse Under Trump Than Under Obama*

When it comes to talking himself up, Trump in particular has compared himself to Barack Obama. So, how do the two presidents measure up in terms of growth in major indexes, measured between their inauguration and May 31 of their third year in office?

The short answer is that Trump has quite a way to go. Under Obama, the S&P 500 grew by 56.4%. The Dow Jones Industrials Average was up 50.6% and the Nasdaq, 92.9%.

The numbers under Trump were 21.4% for the S&P 500, 25.2% for the Dow, and 34.2% for Nasdaq.

http://fortune.com/2019/06/03/stock-market-trump-obama-sp-500/


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us about the inflation caused by all that Obama QE, would you, Iz? How much has inflation increased as a result of the QE, Iz? Do we still have it? Has the QE been a problem? How, exactly?


Hey Iz...cat got your tongue? Tell us all about that "QE" you always talk about and how it has caused inflation. What was the matter again? We printed up "fake money" and then what happened?


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *S&P 500 Has Performed Far Worse Under Trump Than Under Obama*
> 
> When it comes to talking himself up, Trump in particular has compared himself to Barack Obama. So, how do the two presidents measure up in terms of growth in major indexes, measured between their inauguration and May 31 of their third year in office?
> 
> ...


Dems are pretty much always better for the economy. The last Republican spiraled us into a recession.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Dems are pretty much always better for the economy. The last Republican spiraled us into a recession.


Pfffttt...
The Democrats ran the House, they passed the budgets, including spending on Iran and Afghanistan...yet you choose to ignore that...
The Democrats had been warned about Freddie & Fannie, but they saw no problem (I can play those clips again if you want), and you once again choose to ignore that.
Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Your lack of net worth really eats you up, doesn’t it? I understand.


Lol!  Banks love net worth guys like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us about the inflation caused by all that Obama QE, would you, Iz?


Sure. He jumped on the counterfeit wagon.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sure. He jumped on the counterfeit wagon.


Huh? Counterfeit what, pray tell? And describe the ramifications please.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttt...
> The Democrats ran the House, they passed the budgets, including spending on Iran and Afghanistan...yet you choose to ignore that...
> The Democrats had been warned about Freddie & Fannie, but they saw no problem (I can play those clips again if you want), and you once again choose to ignore that.
> Why?


That’s a fair criticism. I shouldn’t ignore Congress’ role in the state of the economy.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Banks love net worth guys like you.


They definitely do. They help me and I help them. 
It’s called “doing business together.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Counterfeit what, pray tell? And describe the ramifications please.


But you don’t like complicated.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> They definitely do. They help me and I help them.
> It’s called “doing business together.”


Yes it is.  Lol!  Have they started paying your mortgage for you yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz...cat got your tongue? Tell us all about that "QE" you always talk about and how it has caused inflation. What was the matter again? We printed up "fake money" and then what happened?


Too complicated for you to understand.  Are you and Huspola related?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *S&P 500 Has Performed Far Worse Under Trump Than Under Obama*
> 
> When it comes to talking himself up, Trump in particular has compared himself to Barack Obama. So, how do the two presidents measure up in terms of growth in major indexes, measured between their inauguration and May 31 of their third year in office?
> 
> ...


Ah yes comparing an economy that was primed by 4 trillion dollars in counterfeit QE money for 6 years as opposed to an economy that was not.  Where do they get you people from?? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Dems are pretty much always better for the economy. The last Republican spiraled us into a recession.


The Keynesian Church has been the religion of the left for decades convincing election year GOP candidates that increasing public debt gets one re-elected.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes comparing an economy that was primed by 4 trillion dollars in counterfeit QE money for 6 years as opposed to an economy that was not.  Where do they get you people from?? Lol!


If I see any of that counterfeit money floating around I'll be sure to turn it in to the FBI.

What does it look like again?  Does it have Obama's picture in place of Washington's?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> If I see any of that counterfeit money floating around I'll be sure to turn it in to the FBI.
> 
> What does it look like again?  Does it have Obama's picture in place of Washington's?


Q.E.D.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


What is it that you think was demonstrated there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> If I see any of that counterfeit money floating around I'll be sure to turn it in to the FBI.
> 
> What does it look like again?  Does it have Obama's picture in place of Washington's?


So, unlike Jared Kushner, you would report criminal activity.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, unlike Jared Kushner, you would report criminal activity.


I was not involved in any of that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> What is it that you think was demonstrated there?


Q.E.D.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


Your QE seems to have a D growing out of it.  You might want to have that looked at.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes comparing an economy that was primed by 4 trillion dollars in counterfeit QE money for 6 years as opposed to an economy that was not.  Where do they get you people from?? Lol!


“Yeah Husker, how lame are you to compare a greater increasing stock market to a lesser increasing stock market? Don’t you know that it was because of QE? And you know what else QE did besides just growing the stock market fast and avoiding a recession? You know what else? Please let me know.” Ha!


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too complicated for you to understand.  Are you and Huspola related?


I see. Cat got your tongue?


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is.  Lol!  Have they started paying your mortgage for you yet?


Nope. I pay them back, with interest.
But as they know, I always make more with their money than they make on my interest.
It works great!
I wouldn’t advise you to do it, though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Your QE seems to have a D growing out of it.  You might want to have that looked at.


Don't encourage him, he has a D to spare with his ADHD.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I pay them back, with interest.
> But as they know, I always make more with their money than they make on my interest.
> It works great!
> I wouldn’t advise you to do it, though.


He certainly is having a particularly hard time understanding the concept. Apparently he is underwater on an under performing property . . . but you know what they say . . . location, location, location. Trailer parks just aren't a great investment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Your QE seems to have a D growing out of it.  You might want to have that looked at.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> But as they know, I always make more with their money than they make on my interest.
> It works great!


Banks love that you people think that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I see. Cat got your tongue?


You crack me up definition boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> “Yeah Husker, how lame are you to compare a greater increasing stock market to a lesser increasing stock market? Don’t you know that it was because of QE? And you know what else QE did besides just growing the stock market fast and avoiding a recession? You know what else? Please let me know.” Ha!


Lol!  Wearing that collateralized debt cape is your specialty.  Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Below is the definition of a balance sheet such as you and I would fill out.
> When you fill yours out, and do that simple arithmetic by subtracting the “liabilities” (eg car payments, mortgage, credit card debt, etc) from the “assets” (eg cash, stocks, real estate, etc), what is the total number, Iz? I know that’s a tough question for you, so let me k is where you get stuck.
> 
> A personal balance sheet lists current assets such as cash in checking accounts and savings accounts, long-term assets such as common stock and real estate, current liabilities such as loan debt and mortgagedebt due, or overdue, long-term liabilities such as mortgage and other loan debt. Securities and real estate values are listed at market value rather than at historical cost or cost basis. Personal net worth is the difference between an individual's total assets and total liabilities.[9]


Classic


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Wearing that collateralized debt cape is your specialty.  Fries U!! What a deal!


Tell us about QE, would you? And what it has caused. What, you say you can’t?
Why do you always bring it up then?


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I pay them back, with interest.
> But as they know, I always make more with their money than they make on my interest.
> It works great!
> I wouldn’t advise you to do it, though.


*I finally figured out who you represent thru your posts:*

*Hervé Villechaize :*

*Your most famous saying to date is " Da Pain ...Oh the Financial Pain "*

*As your over encumbered Real Estate takes a dive.....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Nice Photoshop at the back.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Debt on domicile is liability, market value of domicile is asset. You still don’t understand, huh? Put down the airport books and take a learning annex class!


You mean because Fries U didn’t teach you what ROA and ROE are?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Looks festive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us about QE, would you? And what it has caused. What, you say you can’t?
> Why do you always bring it up then?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> History already shows you are wrong.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us about QE, would you? And what it has caused. What, you say you can’t?
> Why do you always bring it up then?


If I always bring it up, why do you always not understand it.....balance sheet boy.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If I always bring it up, why do you always not understand it.....balance sheet boy.  Lol!


Understand what? You only say that it has caused good, you’ve never said what harm it has caused. Can you?
I think you said “it’s too complicated.” So you can’t explain it.
But earlier you said it has caused inflation. But there’s no inflation.
You’re very confused, aren’t you?


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I finally figured out who you represent thru your posts:*
> 
> *Hervé Villechaize :*
> 
> ...


Dive? Where do you live?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Understand what? You only say that it has caused good, you’ve never said what harm it has caused. Can you?


By your own admission, it’s too complicated for you.  You post a balance sheet definition then add to the balance sheet definition by describing a cash flow statement.  What a Bozo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> By your own admission, it’s too complicated for you.  You post a balance sheet definition then add to the balance sheet definition by describing a cash flow statement.  What a Bozo.


You can’t explain, in English, how we have been damaged by QE? Really?
Who’s the poser, exactly?
Dummy.
What did I “add” to the balance sheet definition that wasn’t a balance sheet definition, dummy? Is that too complicated, too?
You are a government worker, correct?
Thank your God you get a pension...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t explain, in English, how we have been damaged by QE? Really?
> Who’s the poser, exactly?
> Dummy.
> What did I “add” to the balance sheet definition that wasn’t a balance sheet definition, dummy? Is that too complicated, too?
> ...


A near doubling of the national debt in 8 years is pretty damaging.  Obviously.  Need an english translator?

Know what a cash flow statement is.?  You should.  You described it perfectly.  Too bad you thought it was the same thing as a balance sheet.

Pensions are nice.  You trade your labor for them and get to serve your country too.  

Do posers earn pensions?


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Dive? Where do you live?


*Where Real Estate is solid and on the rise !
Now as for your situation, even if your in a high
value region ( which I Suspect is a bald face Lie. )
when property is mortgaged to the hilt....it has no where
to go but down....of course you know that, that’s why you
keep reappraising your property and sucking out the
last remaining capital....thus the sorry state of over 
encumbered real estate you’re saddled with.*


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Where Real Estate is solid and on the rise !
> Now as for your situation, even if your in a high
> value region ( which I Suspect is a bald face Lie. )
> when property is mortgaged to the hilt....it has no where
> ...


Who are you talking about? None of my properties are mortgaged to the hilt at all? My equity is 100%, about 80% and about 35% on my houses, all of which in different towns and all in much, much higher value regions than yours.
But at least you wrote in bold print.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A near doubling of the national debt in 8 years is pretty damaging.  Obviously.  Need an english translator?
> 
> Know what a cash flow statement is.?  You should.  You described it perfectly.  Too bad you thought it was the same thing as a balance sheet.
> 
> ...


So you still can’t answer the simplest question about the specific damaging effect that QE has had on our economy.
This is fantastic. 
Poser, I’m glad you get a gubmint pension, because nobody else would hire you. 
You don’t know anything about money...never having been asked to fill out a personal balance sheet, I’m not surprised you don’t know what it is. 
Look it up, dummy. It’s in the dictionary. Under “A” you can find “asset” and “balance sheet” is under “B.” 
You’re so easy...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Who are you talking about? None of my properties are mortgaged to the hilt at all? My equity is 100%, about 80% and about 35% on my houses, all of which in different towns and all in much, much higher value regions than yours.
> But at least you wrote in bold print.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> So you still can’t answer the simplest question about the specific damaging effect that QE has had on our economy.
> This is fantastic.
> Poser, I’m glad you get a gubmint pension, because nobody else would hire you.
> You don’t know anything about money...never having been asked to fill out a personal balance sheet, I’m not surprised you don’t know what it is.
> ...


Huskers twin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> But earlier you said it has caused inflation. But there’s no inflation.
> You’re very confused, aren’t you?


So your homes have increased in value during the Obama years and yet you deny inflation.  Like arguing with yourself?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Understand what? You only say that it has caused good, you’ve never said what harm it has caused. Can you?


Watch the Big Short.  You might be the only one that doesn’t understand the effects of debt unless Trumps in office.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you said “it’s too complicated.” So you can’t explain it.


But you did.  Then you denied inflation.  Lol!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 5, 2019)

Those jobs on your bank balance sheet too Huli Huli Boi?

Where them jobs at, bro?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Watch the Big Short.  You might be the only one that doesn’t understand the effects of debt unless Trumps in office.


Everybody be like Fandango of the Nice Hair:

Starve the Beast, unless the Beast is giving me stuff, then let the Beast get fat, while I get mine. He can starve later.

Hypocrites and fools, sailing into the recession without water. The whale ship Essex with Captain Don the Con...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So your homes have increased in value during the Obama years and yet you deny inflation.  Like arguing with yourself?


You need to buy in a better area, "obvi".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Everybody be like Fandango of the Nice Hair:
> 
> Starve the Beast, unless the Beast is giving me stuff, then let the Beast get fat, while I get mine. He can starve later.
> 
> Hypocrites and fools, sailing into the recession without water. The whale ship Essex with Captain Don the Con...


Starve the beast.
Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4846


The Clampets go to London, even brought their half wit kids.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Those jobs on your bank balance sheet too Huli Huli Boi?
> 
> Where them jobs at, bro?


Acme Carwash.  It’s called a business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Clampets go to London, even brought their half wit kids.


Jealous you’re not half witted?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Everybody be like Fandango of the Nice Hair:
> 
> Starve the Beast, unless the Beast is giving me stuff, then let the Beast get fat, while I get mine. He can starve later.
> 
> Hypocrites and fools, sailing into the recession without water. The whale ship Essex with Captain Don the Con...


Q.E......wait for it.......D.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Clampets go to London, even brought their half wit kids.


Trump is killing it over there over there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Starve the beast.
> Yes.


It’s a Kraken now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s a Kraken now.


Yes, by introducing the always greedy, uber wealthy into the swamp he has made it into an even larger threat to America, Americans and democracy. Not exactly the "limited government" he said he was about and that you wished for . . . unless you wanted limited ability to stop the monster from doing what it wants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, by introducing the always greedy, uber wealthy into the swamp he has made it into an even larger threat to America, Americans and democracy. Not exactly the "limited government" he said he was about and that you wished for . . . unless you wanted limited ability to stop the monster from doing what it wants.


Ahhh the QE swamp bought and paid for by generations not yet born.  Obama’s legacy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh the QE swamp bought and paid for by generations not yet born.  Obama’s legacy.


Instead of being stuck on the cost of the treatment, think about what would have happened if the disease was left to fester on its own.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, by introducing the always greedy, uber wealthy into the swamp he has made it into an even larger threat to America, Americans and democracy. Not exactly the "limited government" he said he was about and that you wished for . . . unless you wanted limited ability to stop the monster from doing what it wants.


How naive can one be...? The "uber" wealthy have always been in DC. ALWAYS.  Our forefathers were wealthy people.
Washington & Jefferson, Roosevelt to Kennedy, Bush to Trump. They were all wealthy before DC. 
Seems lately wealth has been attained after folks have "served" the country in DC....
What has this administration done that has negatively impacted your freedom and threaten our democracy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> How naive can one be...? The "uber" wealthy have always been in DC. ALWAYS.  Our forefathers were wealthy people.
> Washington & Jefferson, Roosevelt to Kennedy, Bush to Trump. They were all wealthy before DC.
> Seems lately wealth has been attained after folks have "served" the country in DC....
> What has this administration done that has negatively impacted your freedom and threaten our democracy?


Side with Putin over US intel, cozied up to Jong un giving him standing (although limited through a weak POTUS) while he starves and murders his people (t noting for all the world to see that he believed Kim knew nothing about Warmbier's treatment), ignoring the Saudi's murder of an American reporter (while dealing behind the scenes with a known pedophile to gain personal and business ties with MBS and other unsavory characters), imposing tariffs (read: taxes), doing everything within his power to make sure the flow of immigrants not only continues but intensifies (cutting aid, imposing tariffs, stifling business, read: jobs south of the border) in an effort to promote his wall (a homage to himself and his fear tactic politics), installing incompetent individuals as the heads of agencies that effect millions, striping many of those same agencies of career personnel that knew how to keep things running, the dismantling of the State Department (much to the delight of our foreign adversaries), the attempts at obliterating Constitutional norms with regard to equal branches of government, the easing and sometimes elimination of rules concerning pollution adding to the global warming threat (while all other major countries are going in the opposite direction), increasing the wealth gap by implementing a tax structure that even further favors the uber wealthy (voodoo economics on steroids), pushing away from allies and embracing dictators and adversaries . . . etc. etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead of being stuck on the cost of the treatment, think about what would have happened if the disease was left to fester on its own.


this is beyond you and your brother messy’s comprehension.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Side with Putin over US intel, cozied up to Jong un giving him standing (although limited through a weak POTUS) while he starves and murders his people (t noting for all the world to see that he believed Kim knew nothing about Warmbier's treatment), ignoring the Saudi's murder of an American reporter (while dealing behind the scenes with a known pedophile to gain personal and business ties with MBS and other unsavory characters), imposing tariffs (read: taxes), doing everything within his power to make sure the flow of immigrants not only continues but intensifies (cutting aid, imposing tariffs, stifling business, read: jobs south of the border) in an effort to promote his wall (a homage to himself and his fear tactic politics), installing incompetent individuals as the heads of agencies that effect millions, striping many of those same agencies of career personnel that knew how to keep things running, the dismantling of the State Department (much to the delight of our foreign adversaries), the attempts at obliterating Constitutional norms with regard to equal branches of government, the easing and sometimes elimination of rules concerning pollution adding to the global warming threat (while all other major countries are going in the opposite direction), increasing the wealth gap by implementing a tax structure that even further favors the uber wealthy (voodoo economics on steroids), pushing away from allies and embracing dictators and adversaries . . . etc. etc.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> this is beyond you and your brother messy’s comprehension.


So, joe has his "fake news", catch phrase, for things he knows make t and his support thereof look bad, and you now have "you wouldn't understand" for things you don't and can't explain to show if you did, got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo.


They don't talk about those things on faux or Limbaugh or any other strictly rightwing media do they?

Cathy Garnaat, a Republican who supported Amash and the president said she was upset about Amash’s position but wanted to hear his reasoning. She said that she will definitely support Trump in 2020 but that Tuesday night was the first time she had heard that the Mueller report didn’t completely exonerate the president.

“I was surprised to hear there was anything negative in the Mueller report at all about President Trump. I hadn’t heard that before," she said. “I’ve mainly listened to conservative news and I hadn’t heard anything negative about that report and President Trump has been exonerated.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/05/31/fox-news-viewer-surprised-that-mueller-hadnt-exonerated-trump-obstruction/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.df117e37e9c5


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, joe has his "fake news", catch phrase, for things he knows make t and his support thereof look bad, and you now have "you wouldn't understand" for things you don't and can't explain to show if you did, got it.


Lol!  You 3 are notorious for your cluelessness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't talk about those things on faux or Limbaugh or any other strictly rightwing media do they?
> 
> Cathy Garnaat, a Republican who supported Amash and the president said she was upset about Amash’s position but wanted to hear his reasoning. She said that she will definitely support Trump in 2020 but that Tuesday night was the first time she had heard that the Mueller report didn’t completely exonerate the president.
> 
> ...


Still gettin’ your sound bites from fox.  Hillarious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Side with Putin over US intel, cozied up to Jong un giving him standing (although limited through a weak POTUS) while he starves and murders his people (t noting for all the world to see that he believed Kim knew nothing about Warmbier's treatment), ignoring the Saudi's murder of an American reporter (while dealing behind the scenes with a known pedophile to gain personal and business ties with MBS and other unsavory characters), imposing tariffs (read: taxes), doing everything within his power to make sure the flow of immigrants not only continues but intensifies (cutting aid, imposing tariffs, stifling business, read: jobs south of the border) in an effort to promote his wall (a homage to himself and his fear tactic politics), installing incompetent individuals as the heads of agencies that effect millions, striping many of those same agencies of career personnel that knew how to keep things running, the dismantling of the State Department (much to the delight of our foreign adversaries), the attempts at obliterating Constitutional norms with regard to equal branches of government, the easing and sometimes elimination of rules concerning pollution adding to the global warming threat (while all other major countries are going in the opposite direction), increasing the wealth gap by implementing a tax structure that even further favors the uber wealthy (voodoo economics on steroids), pushing away from allies and embracing dictators and adversaries . . . etc. etc.


Horse feathers...
How much kool aid does one need to consume, to not only by this nonsense, but repeat it?
The sky is not falling Daffy.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you did.  Then you denied inflation.  Lol!


There is no inflation. Dummy. QE was good and created no harm. You can’t name one thing, you idiot and you mention  it all the time.
Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> There is no inflation. Dummy. QE was good and created no harm. You can’t name one thing, you idiot and you mention  it all the time.
> Poser.


No inflation. I knew your houses with all that equity was fake.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Clampets go to London, even brought their half wit kids.


*The portrayal of the " Clampet's " had money and morals......*
*What's your excuse " Hillbilly " Rodent.....oh that's right, you support*
*a Criminal Empire and probably expect some sort of Financial gain for your *
*undying loyalty....*

*Uh Hmmm...Loser.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, by introducing the always greedy, uber wealthy into the swamp he has made it into an even larger threat to America, Americans and democracy. Not exactly the "limited government" he said he was about and that you wished for . . . unless you wanted limited ability to stop the monster from doing what it wants.


*Logic and facts miss there mark with you....*

*Uh Hmmmm.....Loser...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No inflation. I knew your houses with all that equity was fake.


While mine just keeps going up . . . you on the other hand, the self admitted "can't make a dime during the Obama years" guy, floundered under water, then went fire sale and now are paying rent, great value in that, do you enjoy paying off your landlord's mortgage?. About right? . . . should have bought in a better neighborhood with that VA loan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horse feathers...
> How much kool aid does one need to consume, to not only by this nonsense, but repeat it?
> The sky is not falling Daffy.


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horse feathers...
> How much kool aid does one need to consume, to not only by this nonsense, but repeat it?
> The sky is not falling Daffy.


What's nonsense about it?


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> While mine just keeps going up . . . you on the other hand, the self admitted "can't make a dime during the Obama years" guy, floundered under water, then went fire sale and now are paying rent, great value in that, do you enjoy paying off your landlord's mortgage?. About right? . . . should have bought in a better neighborhood with that VA loan.


*Your so called " Ace in the hole " is the beach front property...*

*Are you " Over encumbered " with zero equity like your Financial*
*master " Messy " Financial.....or just close enough to the cliff *
*to make yur " Nadlers " tingle....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your so called " Ace in the hole " is the beach front property...*
> 
> *Are you " Over encumbered " with zero equity like your Financial*
> *master " Messy " Financial.....or just close enough to the cliff *
> *to make yur " Nadlers " tingle....*


I have found that buying in a desirable area is quite beneficial . . . but I'm sure you are happy where you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> While mine just keeps going up . . . .


Tell your brother messy that.  He says there’s no inflation.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell your brother messy that.  He says there’s no inflation.  Lol!


You aren't quite sure what inflation is are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell your brother messy that.  He says there’s no inflation.  Lol!


Do you think inflation and real estate values always coincide?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Seems with the ever expanding homeless problem the economy, and healthcare system, isn't working for everyone.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have found that buying in a desirable area is quite beneficial . . . but I'm sure you are happy where you are.


*Yes I am....as you are too.*

*Now about that niggling problem you have with a certain*
*Criminal Operation you've been carrying water for....*
*Care to change your attitude/support any time soon....*
*Probably be quite beneficial in the long run....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems with the ever expanding homeless problem the economy, and healthcare system, isn't working for everyone.


*The " Homeless " problem is all due to Democratic Policies....*
*There's no disputing those facts....*
*As a matter of fact, I'll bet the LAPD wishes they could reverse *
*some of their " Pressured " decisions they have made in the past that*
*have furthered the homeless problem in LA Proper.....*


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell your brother messy that.  He says there’s no inflation.  Lol!


Maybe I’m wrong, Iz. What have been annual inflation rates since QE was in effect? Do you know what an annual inflation rate is?
Hint: stock price increases like for Apple and google, as well as valuable neighborhood real estate assets, are not paramount when measuring  annual inflation rates. 
Now see if you can tell me what those rates have been and the effect that QE has had on them.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe I’m wrong, Iz. What have been annual inflation rates since QE was in effect? Do you know what an annual inflation rate is?
> Hint: stock price increases like for Apple and google, as well as valuable neighborhood real estate assets, are not paramount when measuring  annual inflation rates.
> Now see if you can tell me what those rates have been and the effect that QE has had on them.


Maybe this from the Bureau of Labor Statistics webpage will help --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> There is no inflation. Dummy. QE was good and created no harm. You can’t name one thing, you idiot and you mention  it all the time.
> Poser.


QE was good and created no harm, just like the New Deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

I read that t approval rates in his 2016 key states had him looking for new sheep to fleece. Don the con moving on.

Whatever happened to a good old tar and feathering when a con man is exposed?
Orange chicken anyone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't quite sure what inflation is are you?


Lol!  I can tell you don’t even though you just described inflation.  Love how you Bozo’s trip over inflation in its two forms.  Money supply, then price.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think inflation and real estate values always coincide?


You mean because that’s exactly what Democrats created under Bush? Not to mention your own experience?



Hüsker Dü said:


> While mine just keeps going up . . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems with the ever expanding homeless problem the economy, and healthcare system, isn't working for everyone.


Why would it?  Risk pools are ignored in both real estate and health care.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I read that t approval rates in his 2016 key states had him looking for new sheep to fleece. Don the con moving on.
> 
> Whatever happened to a good old tar and feathering when a con man is exposed? ***
> Orange chicken anyone?


*That 72 year old " Orange " man would whoop your ass*
*so bad, you'd wish Hillary was just dishin out toe jam lickins......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe I’m wrong, Iz. What have been annual inflation rates since QE was in effect?


if you had read my Econ thread 2 years ago you wouldn’t be looking so dumb right now.  First,  You’re talking CPI, basket of goods.  Real Estate is not calculated in to CPI.  Neither are Stocks.  Nor should they be.  Second, if you knew how to read a balance sheet, you would see that the Fed still owns 4 trillion worth of bonds.  That means there is a lot of cash out there to borrow from banks.  But Banks are safer just holding more of their cash as reserves  because they can earn at least 2.25% on those reserves.  Powell raised rates by selling just over 700 billion in bonds to reduce the supply of money in the system.  Probably too complicated for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Hint: stock price increases like for Apple and google, as well as valuable neighborhood real estate assets, are not paramount when measuring  annual inflation rates.


No they’re not.  But margin investments in stocks is what caused the Great depression.  Guess what was happening at the Fed in the roaring 20’s before the depression.  Hint: $$$$$$$.  And then as if we couldn’t learn from that, the Fed thought, well it’s real estate.  It can’t happen again!! Can it???? The great recession came along next when Fannie and Freddie infused the market with fresh cash by buying up MBS’s at a staggering rate.  We all know what happens when risk are ignored.  Jenga!!!! The great recession happens and then along comes “Maestro” to monetize the debt of good intentions.  Need an english translator?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe this from the Bureau of Labor Statistics webpage will help --


This is above your understanding.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I read that t approval rates in his 2016 key states had him looking for new sheep to fleece. Don the con moving on.
> 
> Whatever happened to a good old tar and feathering when a con man is exposed?
> Orange chicken anyone?


That sort of thing is considered racist by you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> There is no inflation. Dummy. QE was good and created no harm. You can’t name one thing, you idiot and you mention  it all the time.
> Poser.


I remember when a 9 dollar burrito cost $1.95.
Just so you know, I base my hourly wage on the burrito scale.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No they’re not.  But margin investments in stocks is what caused the Great depression.  Guess what was happening at the Fed in the roaring 20’s before the depression.  Hint: $$$$$$$.  And then as if we couldn’t learn from that, the Fed thought, well it’s real estate.  It can’t happen again!! Can it???? The great recession came along next when Fannie and Freddie infused the market with fresh cash by buying up MBS’s at a staggering rate.  We all know what happens when risk are ignored.  Jenga!!!! The great recession happens and then along comes “Maestro” to monetize the debt of good intentions.  Need an english translator?


Hahaha! So boom cycles lead to bust cycles. Duh. You’ve been shooting off your dumb mouth about QE for how many years now? And every so often there’s a recession. LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No they’re not.  But margin investments in stocks is what caused the Great depression.  Guess what was happening at the Fed in the roaring 20’s before the depression.  Hint: $$$$$$$.  And then as if we couldn’t learn from that, the Fed thought, well it’s real estate.  It can’t happen again!! Can it???? The great recession came along next when Fannie and Freddie infused the market with fresh cash by buying up MBS’s at a staggering rate.  We all know what happens when risk are ignored.  Jenga!!!! The great recession happens and then along comes “Maestro” to monetize the debt of good intentions.  Need an english translator?


And you’re just a guy who’s too Chicken to go to the bank and borrow some money to buy a house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Hahaha! So boom cycles lead to bust cycles. Duh. You’ve been shooting off your dumb mouth about QE for how many years now? And every so often there’s a recession. LOL!!!


“Boom Bust cycle” ......pretty catchy phrase to throw around.  You sounded like you knew what you’re talking about.  Alas I was disappointed but not at all surprised that you decoupled QE from being the cause of the “boom bust cycle”.  Too complicated for you as usual.  Sorry Bozo.  Study the other 16 financial crisis and you’ll find the same cause.  Study the Roman empire and you’ll find that their QE is what finally destroyed the 800 year empire.  Although the writing was on the wall 200 years before that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

messy said:


> And you’re just a guy who’s too Chicken to go to the bank and borrow some money to buy a house.


I just don’t get amortized loans like you do with your double digit interest every month.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That 72 year old " Orange " man would whoop your ass*
> *so bad, you'd wish Hillary was just dishin out toe jam lickins......*


He couldn't last a round. He'd be puking and laying flat after 30 seconds. I'd Billy Jack his fat ass.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I just don’t get amortized loans like you do with your double digit interest every month.


You should. It’s how all those real estate magnates (of which there are so many in so cal and I am not among them) build equity and net worth. You’re too conservative.
But you need the confidence that you never have to sell at a loss, because you’ll always be able to ride out down times with cash to pay the mortgage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You should. It’s how all those real estate magnates (of which there are so many in so cal and I am not among them) build equity and net worth. You’re too conservative.
> But you need the confidence that you never have to sell at a loss, because you’ll always be able to ride out down times with cash to pay the mortgage.


Real estate magnates don’t imprison their equity like you do.  Or what you call “market value of domicile”.  Lol!


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Real estate magnates don’t imprison their equity like you do.  Or what you call “market value of domicile”.  Lol!


"Imprison their equity" is a new one for me.  I used to accuse you of watching the 3AM cabler-TV investment advisers who looked like their heads were about to explode, but not even they were that nuts.  You must have got this from some internet source you are too embarrassed to admit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

espola said:


> "Imprison their equity" is a new one for me.  I used to accuse you of watching the 3AM cabler-TV investment advisers who looked like their heads were about to explode, but not even they were that nuts.  You must have got this from some internet source you are too embarrassed to admit.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


No, no, you demonstrate that type twisted logic daily.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no, you demonstrate that type twisted logic daily.


Lol!  Ever wonder why the 1 percenters are?


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hahaha! So boom cycles lead to bust cycles. Duh. You’ve been shooting off your dumb mouth about QE for how many years now? And every so often there’s a recession. LOL!!!


*You're quite entertained with a train wreck aren't you, even though you have no concept of the*
*actions preceding, during or the " Messy " aftermath....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no, you demonstrate that type twisted logic daily.


*You called...*

*I can't help some who won't help himself...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You called...*
> 
> *I can't help some who won't help himself...*


You are a bit Beetlejuice like.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2019)

*WALSH: When ‘Toxic Masculinity’ Saved The World *





Sean Gallup/Getty Images







By MATT WALSH 
 @MATTWALSHBLOG 
June 6, 2019
14.3k views


On this day 75 years ago, the Allied forces launched the largest amphibious assault in history. Over 24,000 troops stormed the coast of Normandy, France under intense German resistance from heavily fortified positions, dodging mines and gun fire as they made their way up the beach. Nearly 5,000 men would die in the ultimately successful mission.


Daily Wire TV





It was one of the most impressive military campaigns the world has ever seen. The Allies, of course, did not win the war simply by taking Normandy, but they did turn the tide, forcing Hitler to fight on two fronts — against the Soviets in the east and the Americans and British in the west. Less than a year later, Hitler would shoot himself in a bunker in Berlin.

Put yourselves in the boots of these men, for a moment. Imagine crouching in one of those landing crafts, jostling up and down from the breaking waves, listening to the rapid pops and bangs of machine guns and grenade launchers, knowing that you will be charging into that Hell the moment the door opens and the whistle blows. Imagine jumping into that water and trudging through that sand as your friends get blown to bits all around you. Imagine fighting Nazis — real Nazis, not just someone whose opinion you find disagreeable. And real fighting — not an angry tweet or a hashtag campaign. Imagine sailing across an ocean to die for someone else's freedom.


There is much that can be said about the men who entered the war with a bang — with many bangs — on this day three-quarters of a century ago, but one thing we must surely say about them is that they were _men_. Real men. Men who did what men must do, and what only men can do. Men who showed us then, and still show us today, what it means to be a man.

We hear a lot about "toxic masculinity" in these times. I have never quite nailed down the definition of the term, which is probably because there is no definition. It is an ambiguous, catch-all phrase used by misandrists and self-loathing men to shame men simply for being men. If it were not meant to shame men, then you would expect to hear these same people sometimes warn against the dangers of "toxic femininity." But you never hear such a thing. The word "toxic" is only ever affixed to male traits, and that is not an accident.

So we are left to surmise a vague definition of the ambiguous term. It seems that "toxically masculine" men are those men who are aggressive, violent, hard, and tough. Men who do not talk much about their feelings or strive to "get in touch" with them. Men who might be known on occasion to spit and cuss and make crude jokes. Men who do the dirty work. Men who put action over feeling. Men who would not be considered enlightened or progressive by our modern standards. Well, 24,000 of those kinds of men went charging into a hurricane of bullets and blood on this day 75 years ago. They went all that way to die or kill — or both. These were violent men, rough men, toxic men — toxic, at least, to those who oppress the innocent and oppose freedom.

It seems we have decided that we no longer need those kinds of men, that their day has come and gone. I disagree. Rather than trying to domesticate and feminize our boys, hoping that they will grow into manly women or womanly men, we should point to those men on that beach and say, "Be like them. Be a man. Be who you are." Because as long as there is evil in this world, we will need men laden thick with toxic masculinity to rise up and meet it. That was the case in 1944 and it is still the case today.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Real estate magnates don’t imprison their equity like you do.  Or what you call “market value of domicile”.  Lol!


I don't call it "market value of domicile." That's a phrase on a personal balance sheet, which seems unfamiliar to you.
My equity is "imprisoned" by people living in them and renting them while they grow in value. Capiche?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't call it "market value of domicile." That's a phrase on a personal balance sheet, which seems unfamiliar to you.
> My equity is "imprisoned" by people living in them and renting them while they grow in value. Capiche?


Q.E.D.  Share this with your brother Husker and his dad.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.  Share this with your brother Husker and his dad.


Iz, Iz, Iz, don’t hate because you’re poor and I’m rich and your philosophy keeps you poor.
You’re not that poor and I’m not that rich...I just have bigger balls and therefore don’t operate like a chicken in my real estate purchases, which is why I make so much more than you on them.
You, on the other hand, run scared because all your mumbo jumbo about QE and amortization has you acting like Chicken Little. The sky isn’t falling, big fella. Step out a little.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz, Iz, Iz, don’t hate because you’re poor and I’m rich and your philosophy keeps you poor.
> You’re not that poor and I’m not that rich...I just have bigger balls and therefore don’t operate like a chicken in my real estate purchases, which is why I make so much more than you on them.
> You, on the other hand, run scared because all your mumbo jumbo about QE and amortization has you acting like Chicken Little. The sky isn’t falling, big fella. Step out a little.


I’m happy with my Insurance company lending money to your lenders.  I actually put your equity to work for me before you do.  Thank you.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m happy with my Insurance company lending money to your lenders.  I actually put your equity to work for me before you do.  Thank you.


If you own an insurance company that’s very impressive. What was I thinking?
When you say “my” insurance company that means you own it, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

messy said:


> If you own an insurance company that’s very impressive. What was I thinking?
> When you say “my” insurance company that means you own it, right?


Yes.  Mutually.  Not as a stockholder.  Not sure what you were thinking.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Mutually.  Not as a stockholder.  Not sure what you were thinking.  Lol!


I wasn’t thinking that you own an insurance company, because that would make you very, very wealthy.
But hey, you can afford to be conservative if you’re protecting the massive amounts of capital that owning an insurance company would bring you.
What’s the name of the company?
Is it on this list? How much of it do you own?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_insurance_companies


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Mutually.  Not as a stockholder.  Not sure what you were thinking.  Lol!


Sounds like a socialist endeavor.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E......wait for it.......D.


"Thank God job growth sucked. Now we can get more free money and go more in debt!!"

Don the Con this morning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like a socialist endeavor.


Why?
​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "Thank God job growth sucked. Now we can get more free money and go more in debt!!"
> 
> Don the Con this morning.


Spigot boy to the rescue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I wasn’t thinking that you own an insurance company, because that would make you very, very wealthy.
> But hey, you can afford to be conservative if you’re protecting the massive amounts of capital that owning an insurance company would bring you.
> What’s the name of the company?
> Is it on this list? How much of it do you own?
> ...


Is that what mutual means to you? Lol!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Starve the beast.
> Yes.


If you believe this and support Don the Con you are a hypocrite and full of sh*t.

This beast is being force-fed junk food - on more borrowed money.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Spigot boy to the rescue.


He's like his Huli Huli Boi. Knows nothing about accounting, but likes his free money.

Only difference is Huli Huli Boi can read airport books. Don the Con just looks at pictures.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If you believe this and support Don the Con you are a hypocrite and full of sh*t.
> 
> This beast is being force-fed junk food - on more borrowed money.


Let us know when the spigot starts flowin’ again.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that what mutual means to you? Lol!


You mean you own an insurance policy, not a company. As an investment?
Tell me you're joking.
You poor fearful guy.
I give up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

*And we are the racists?*
*Fuck off.*

*CDC: 36% of Abortions Abort Black Babies*
By Emily Ward | November 28, 2018 | 5:11 PM EST 







(CNSNews.com) – Although black Americans comprise 13.4% of the U.S. population, they accounted for 36.0% of the abortions in 2015, which was almost identical to the percentage of abortions (36.9%) that year among white Americans, who make up 76.6% of the population.

As the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) documented in its _Abortion Surveillance_ report for 2015 – released on Nov. 23, 2018 – there were 124,893 white abortions and 121,829 black abortions that year, a difference of 3,064 babies killed. (See Table 12.)

The population numbers come from the U.S. Census Bureau, here. 






The report also showed that the abortion rate among black people (25.1) was significantly higher than that of white people (6.8). Abortion rate, according to the CDC, describes the number of abortions in a certain racial or ethnic group per 1,000 women in that same group.

In addition, the abortion ratio, or the number of abortions per 1,000 live births within a given racial or ethnic group, was much higher among black women (390) than white women (111).





In some areas of the United States, the percentage of black women who had abortions in 2015 was noticeably, and disproportionately, larger than the percentage of white women who did.

In Georgia, for example, where blacks make up 32.2% of the population and whites make up 60.8%, black women had 62.4% of abortions while whites only had 24.7%.

In New York City in 2015, more black children were aborted than were born alive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> He's like his Huli Huli Boi. Knows nothing about accounting, but likes his free money.
> 
> Only difference is Huli Huli Boi can read airport books. Don the Con just looks at pictures.


Sounds like the Fries U curriculum.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean you own an insurance policy, not a company. As an investment?
> Tell me you're joking.
> You poor fearful guy.
> I give up.


You still don’t know what mutual means.  But that stems from your cash flow definition of what a balance sheet is.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like the Fries U curriculum.


No. Our courses are all about finding your house on the bank balance sheet, in case you're lost... And how to get yourself some of that fine illegal health insurance Huli Huli Boi has told us about.

We sell a study guide at the airport, so I'm sure you'll be enrolling soon.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes Racist Joe, you are the racist.

In case the sterno made you confused.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> No. Our courses are all about finding your house on the bank balance sheet, in case you're lost... And how to get yourself some of that fine illegal health insurance Huli Huli Boi has told us about.
> 
> We sell a study guide at the airport, so I'm sure you'll be enrolling soon.


So much for your accounting knowledge.  Your uncle and I had a good chuckle about your “accounting” and your sense of insurance that ignores risk pools by government mandate.  By definition, not insurance.  Fries U, what a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We sell a study guide at the airport, so I'm sure you'll be enrolling soon.


The course descriptions were much like your post.  Convoluted.  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You still don’t know what mutual means.  But that stems from your cash flow definition of what a balance sheet is.  Fries U!  What a deal!


I guess I will have to settle with having a helluva lot more money than you while knowing so much less.
Iz U! Stay poor!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I guess I will have to settle with having a helluva lot more money than you while knowing so much less.
> Iz U! Stay poor!


Okay Trump Jr.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The course descriptions were much like your post.  Convoluted.  What a deal!!


It must be fun when you go to the bank every night to go to sleep. I've seen you guys snoozing in the ATM foyer.

But Huli Huli Boi, when your Rich Dad said you need ass sets, he didn't mean set your ass on the bank floor.

I just hope you don't get arrested for having some of that illegal health insurance on you. Racist Joe doesn't have the cash to bail you out this time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It must be fun when you go to the bank every night to go to sleep. I've seen you guys snoozing in the ATM foyer.
> 
> But Huli Huli Boi, when your Rich Dad said you need ass sets, he didn't mean set your ass on the bank floor.
> 
> I just hope you don't get arrested for having some of that illegal health insurance on you. Racist Joe doesn't have the cash to bail you out this time.


Q.E.D.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean you own an insurance policy, not a company. As an investment?
> Tell me you're joking.
> You poor fearful guy.
> I give up.***



** You should...*
*Better yet, how about just tell the TRUTH ...*

*Don't you get tired of Lying all the time....*

*I think BI just plays you like a fiddle and you are*
*to busy Lying to realize.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** You should...*
> *Better yet, how about just tell the TRUTH ...*
> 
> *Don't you get tired of Lying all the time....*
> ...


He’s too busy talking cash flow to know what a balance sheet is.  He even missed a major component of the balance sheet that he always thinks he has.  Cracks me up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It must be fun when you go to the bank every night to go to sleep. I've seen you guys snoozing in the ATM foyer.
> 
> But Huli Huli Boi, when your Rich Dad said you need ass sets, he didn't mean set your ass on the bank floor.
> 
> I just hope you don't get arrested for having some of that illegal health insurance on you. Racist Joe doesn't have the cash to bail you out this time.


They'll all be living at the plumber's house. He seems to be the only one of them that has anything. A t-sucker commune.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

More evidence for the 25th Amendment hearings --

For all of the money we are spending, NASA should NOT be talking about going to the Moon - We did that 50 years ago. They should be focused on the much bigger things we are doing, including Mars (of which the Moon is a part), Defense and Science!

--from today's t-weets.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> More evidence for the 25th Amendment hearings --
> 
> For all of the money we are spending, NASA should NOT be talking about going to the Moon - We did that 50 years ago. They should be focused on the much bigger things we are doing, including Mars (of which the Moon is a part), Defense and Science!
> 
> --from today's t-weets.​


Yawn


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

T gave away the Moon to Mars, but w lost an entire planet - Pluto.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If you believe this and support Don the Con you are a hypocrite and full of sh*t.
> 
> This beast is being force-fed junk food - on more borrowed money.


I believe we need to starve the beast.
I support The Don.
If you want to call me a hypocrite and you believe Im FOS, you have that ability.
Looks like you exercised your ability.
Thank you for the input.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** You should...*
> *Better yet, how about just tell the TRUTH ...*
> 
> *Don't you get tired of Lying all the time....*
> ...


 Bouncing a skipjack on the troll


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** You should...*
> *Better yet, how about just tell the TRUTH ...*
> 
> *Don't you get tired of Lying all the time....*
> ...


So that’s your backup for Iz? That I’m lying? 
If I were telling the truth, what would you think?


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They'll all be living at the plumber's house. He seems to be the only one of them that has anything. A t-sucker commune.


His Mississippi backyard in Oceanside is definitely more than Iz or Nono would have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

Can you believe these 2 people are meeting the Queen?
Too Funny.
At least it isn’t Hillary.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I believe we need to starve the beast.
> I support The Don.
> If you want to call me a hypocrite and you believe Im FOS, you have that ability.
> Looks like you exercised your ability.
> Thank you for the input.


I don't have to "want" to call you a hypocrite, cause it's just a fact.
If you support "starving the beast" and support Don the Con's economic policies, which don't starve anything, save revenue, you are, by definition, a hypocrite.

We've endured how many years of your bs about "starving the beast" - but you don't really believe it, you just parrot faux-libertarian nonsense. Which is your right as an American, but it's not incumbent on the rest of us to endure and excuse your hypocritical rantings. You hated Obama spending, but love Don the Con's... wonder what that's about.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


Q.E.7...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I don't have to "want" to call you a hypocrite, cause it's just a fact.
> If you support "starving the beast" and support Don the Con's economic policies, which don't starve anything, save revenue, you are, by definition, a hypocrite.
> 
> We've endured how many years of your bs about "starving the beast" - but you don't really believe it, you just parrot faux-libertarian nonsense. Which is your right as an American, but it's not incumbent on the rest of us to endure and excuse your hypocritical rantings. You hated Obama spending, but love Don the Con's... wonder what that's about.


When did you become a pompous judgmental asshole? Or have you always been one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Q.E.7...


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> When did you become a pompous judgmental asshole? Or have you always been one?


He’s not smart enough to be judgemental.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> When did you become a pompous judgmental asshole? Or have you always been one?


Aw Pumpkin... it'll be ok. You can always sleep on the bank's balance sheet in Huli Huli Boi's "asset..."

You guys are really hysterical - in all senses of the word.

"Starve the beast... with... uh... money!" Oh, we're gonna starve, all right. It's coming. If Don the Con knows one thing, it's how to spend all the money.

Think the US has a rich old daddy we can inherit from? I sure hope so.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s not smart enough to be judgemental.


Aw Huli Huli Boi, you find your house on that balance sheet yet?

Or you still calculating your ROA from the back of that airport book?

I hope they haven't caught you with that illegal health insurance. You'll be doing hard time like the CP5..! Oh my.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> When did you become a pompous judgmental asshole? Or have you always been one?


B


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw Pumpkin... it'll be ok. You can always sleep on the bank's balance sheet in Huli Huli Boi's "asset..."
> 
> You guys are really hysterical - in all senses of the word.
> 
> ...


How did you lose to this s guy?
Too Funny.
You dick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw Pumpkin... it'll be ok. You can always sleep on the bank's balance sheet in Huli Huli Boi's "asset..."
> 
> You guys are really hysterical - in all senses of the word.
> 
> ...


You guys?
I'm talking to you about you. 
I say fuck Don and fuck you too, ya sweaty piece of disease.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw Huli Huli Boi, you find your house on that balance sheet yet?
> 
> Or you still calculating your ROA from the back of that airport book?
> 
> I hope they haven't caught you with that illegal health insurance. You'll be doing hard time like the CP5..! Oh my.


Not just my house.  About a thousand other houses packed in to an MBS for sale.  That way we don’t fall in to what Husker considers a depression.  What’s ROA? And how is it calculated? Lol!  You mean real insurance.  You Friesters crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw Pumpkin... it'll be ok. You can always sleep on the bank's balance sheet in Huli Huli Boi's "asset..."
> 
> You guys are really hysterical - in all senses of the word.
> 
> ...


Spigot boy getting excited about lending to some 1 percenters to clear the balance sheet of home loans.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe these 2 people are meeting the Queen?
> Too Funny.
> At least it isn’t Hillary.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> So that’s your backup for Iz? That I’m lying?
> If I were telling the truth, what would you think?


*For months now you've been telling Lies to cover Lies and it appears you*
*are now boxed in....*
*Come clean for YOUR own well being, not for what " We " think....*
*Your sandbox denials are as weak as the fabrications you've concocted *
*to date....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His Mississippi backyard in Oceanside is definitely more than Iz or Nono would have.


*Potato...Patato.....you're deflecting to hide from the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw Pumpkin... it'll be ok. You can always sleep on the bank's balance sheet in Huli Huli Boi's "asset..."
> 
> You guys are really hysterical - in all senses of the word.
> 
> ...





Friesland said:


> Aw Huli Huli Boi, you find your house on that balance sheet yet?
> 
> Or you still calculating your ROA from the back of that airport book?
> 
> I hope they haven't caught you with that illegal health insurance. You'll be doing hard time like the CP5..! Oh my.



*Seems " Friedhands " is sippin Pelosorasis's special blend of ( Make my lips twitch ) brew...*
*The gibberish above could be used for any one of her " Presser " podium slamming speeches....*


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *For months now you've been telling Lies to cover Lies and it appears you*
> *are now boxed in....*
> *Come clean for YOUR own well being, not for what " We " think....*
> *Your sandbox denials are as weak as the fabrications you've concocted *
> *to date....*


Like I said...you can only back Iz if I’m lying. 
Otherwise...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> T gave away the Moon to Mars, but w lost an entire planet - Pluto.


"Looney tunes terrorists" all of them t-nutters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I believe we need to starve the beast.
> I support The Don.
> If you want to call me a hypocrite and you believe Im FOS, you have that ability.
> Looks like you exercised your ability.
> Thank you for the input.


You are simply misinformed, by choice or not is the question.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You guys?
> I'm talking to you about you.
> I say fuck Don and fuck you too, ya sweaty piece of disease.


Aw muffin. You having a bad day? Cheer up, it's Father's Day coming. You kids will probably get you something special, exotic and imported - like a novichok!

Have a great weekend, fuzzykins.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Spigot boy getting excited about lending to some 1 percenters to clear the balance sheet of home loans.


Huli Huli Boi, you need to fly someplace soon. Your old airport books must be wearing out.

Try that Amazon thing. They'll send them right to your cardboard box! Oh my goodness!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you lose to this s guy?
> Too Funny.
> You dick.


What happened? All you fellas are triggered today?

Did Ann Coulter post she has the clap or something and you're all pissing razors?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Fly me to the moon...
Or mars...
Cause they're all the same place...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His Mississippi backyard in Oceanside is definitely more than Iz or Nono would have.


Arkansas, and yes he has room for their cardboard boxes, maybe erect a lean-to and dig a hole for 'em.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Like I said...you can only back Iz if I’m lying.
> Otherwise...


*No.....*
*You are " Backed " into a corner " Little Jack Horner "...*
*Because otherwise you could refute with facts.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Fly me to the moon...
> Or mars...
> Cause they're all the same place...









*Thzish Ghhuy Ablbouve ish da dddddhhhhrrunk.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> T gave away the Moon to Mars,
> 
> *but we lost an entire planet **
> 
> - Pluto.


*It's up Uranus....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi, you need to fly someplace soon. Your old airport books must be wearing out.
> 
> Try that Amazon thing. They'll send them right to your cardboard box! Oh my goodness!


What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> What happened? All you fellas are triggered today?
> 
> Did Ann Coulter post she has the clap or something and you're all pissing razors?


You sound pretty triggered yourself.  What happened?  You remember that your savior mueller went to the cross but couldn’t save your souls?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Fly me to the moon...
> Or mars...
> Cause they're all the same place...


Quite the argument for climate change isn’t it? Lol!  You bozos don’t know when you’re being made fun of.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> His Mississippi backyard in Oceanside is definitely more than Iz or Nono would have.


You magnates crack me up with your Fries U education.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I don't have to "want" to call you a hypocrite, cause it's just a fact.
> If you support "starving the beast" and support Don the Con's economic policies, which don't starve anything, save revenue, you are, by definition, a hypocrite.
> 
> We've endured how many years of your bs about "starving the beast" - but you don't really believe it, you just parrot faux-libertarian nonsense. Which is your right as an American, but it's not incumbent on the rest of us to endure and excuse your hypocritical rantings. You hated Obama spending, but love Don the Con's... wonder what that's about.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

*Six Things to Consider About Inflation*

As an economic term, “inflation” is shorthand for “inflation of the money supply.”

The general public, however, usually takes it to mean “rising prices” which is not surprising since one of the common effects of an increase in the money supply is higher prices. However, supporters of government policy often say, “If quantitative easing (QE) and its terrible twin, fractional reserve banking, are so awful, why have we got no inflation?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

*Number One: *we need to be clear about the terms we are using. Instead of talking about “inflation” in the loose sense, as above, it is more accurate to speak of *currency debasement*, which is the real impact of fiat money creation by any means. We experience currency debasement as declining purchasing power. Two sides of the same coin: one reflects the other.

*Number Two:* the above question overlooks the fact that the measures used in this process are inherently unreliable. The decline in purchasing power is most evident when _objectively_ measured by reference to an essential commodity such as oil — rather than against the Consumer Price Index (CPI). The CPI purports to reflect the prices of ingredients selected by government statisticians in what they consider to be a typical, but notional, basket of “consumer goods and services.” This basket, whose contents are varied periodically, results in an index that cannot be trusted as an objective barometer. It supports the wizardry of non-independent Treasury statisticians, and relates to goods that scarcely feature in your shopping basket or mine.

*Blowing Bubbles*
*Number Three:* newly created fiat money must go _somewhere_ — and so it goes into the grasp of its first receivers, the banks, the financial institutions, government institutions, and urban moneyed classes who least need it — widening the gap between rich and poor — and thereby building asset bubbles in property, luxury cars, yachts and the myriad baubles that only the very rich can afford to acquire. *So never say that “there is no price inflation” — it’s just that those asset prices don’t figure in the official CPI stats.*

*Number Four: *The European Central Bank (ECB) is no slouch when it comes to money creation out of thin air, and banks within the euro zone have therefore come to rely on it for survival. The solvency of Southern EU countries is dependent on the promise of limitless — thanks to Mario “Whatever it takes” Draghi — fiat money bailouts from the ECB. But, until the next bailout arrives, governments of Europe will do their coercive best to prop up theirinsolvent banks by any means, fair or foul. In Italy, for example, the government hasnow “invited” the country’s pension funds to invest 500 million euros in a bank fund called “Atlante,” which has been formally set up as a buyer of last resort to help Italian lenders (whose bad debts equate to a fifth of GDP) reduce their toxic burden. Having run out of other people’s money the Italian government is now trying to raid the nation’s pension funds.

*Number Five:* In the same vein, *you have no doubt heard reference to “helicopter money.”* This is a variant ofQE favored by certain politicians who talk blithely about the need for “QE for thepeople.” The idea is to by-pass the treasury mandarins by dropping newly printedmoney directly to the people via government spending, so that they (rather than the already-rich classes) can benefit from the bonanza and aid the economy by spending their new-found wealth. Again, this notion commits the fundamental error of equating “money” and “wealth.” If everyone suddenly finds that free handouts have swelled their bank accounts, how long will it be before prices follow? (And since even helicopter money originates at the central bank, you can be sure that the financial sector will somehow get its hands on it first anyway!)

*Number Six:* the final point concerns the corrosive effect of the deliberate and utterly misguided *suppression of interest rates which, if they were allowed to find their own market level, would represent the time-value of money, *or what the private sector is prepared to pay for liquidity — either for spending now or saving for future spending.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You magnates crack me up with your Fries U education.


Those who can’t do, teach, hey Iz?
I’m guessing Fries and I are so dumb that your net worth is our pocket change.
Has that no relevance to our discussion?


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No.....*
> *You are " Backed " into a corner " Little Jack Horner "...*
> *Because otherwise you could refute with facts.*


I have the facts. You’re not interested.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Arkansas, and yes he has room for their cardboard boxes, maybe erect a lean-to and dig a hole for 'em.


If you can make it on a 2 cent annual rai$e, I think we’ll be okay.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

What is the definition of "Strong measures"? Another t loss.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Those who can’t do, teach, hey Iz?
> I’m guessing Fries and I are so dumb that your net worth is our pocket change.
> Has that no relevance to our discussion?


Relevance??  In a game of monopoly maybe.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Relevance??  In a game of monopoly maybe.


But not in real life?
Our inadequate views of finance have us having soooo much more money than you, despite your claims of superior analysis?
That doesn’t give you pause that maybe you’re wrong and we’re right?
If the goal of your analysis is self-satisfaction and not wealth, you win!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> But not in real life?
> Our inadequate views of finance have us having soooo much more money than you, despite your claims of superior analysis?
> That doesn’t give you pause that maybe you’re wrong and we’re right?
> If the goal of your analysis is self-satisfaction and not wealth, you win!


Pause?  You had to go to your vacation home to get your CLTV! Lol!


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I have the facts. You’re not interested.


*Your facts are a  " sack o jacks "....*
*Now off to the corner and go play " house " ya louse....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> But not in real life?
> Our inadequate views of finance have us having soooo much more money than you, despite your claims of superior analysis?
> That doesn’t give you pause that maybe you’re wrong and we’re right?
> If the goal of your analysis is self-satisfaction and not wealth, you win!



*" Messy " " Messy " ......you're full of bullshit n hot air with no facts....*

*




*

*This is going to go on for as long as you are a poster on this forum......*
*You see...your perceived as a Class A Bullshitter....!*
*There's only one way out...*
*Post your real Name...*
*Post your real property addresses...*
*Post your real bank statements....*
*You've lied soooo much that the TRUTH is the only way out....!*

*We know you won't, so you are going to be quite miserable for the*
*duration...Enjoy.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks like someone has had enough of these lying race hustling victims,

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Ohio Family Bakery Stopped Shoplifter. Protesters Called Them Racist. This Jury Just Awarded The Bakery $11 Million.*





Photo by Krisanapong Detraphiphat/GettyImages 







By HANK BERRIEN 
June 7, 2019 
 89.7k views
A family that has owned and operated an Ohio bakery near Oberlin College since 1885 suffered accusations of racism and protests after stopping a black Oberlin College student from shoplifting. That prompted the Gibson family, which has owned and operated the business since its inception, to sue the college and its interim vice president and dean of students, Meredith Raimondo, asserting that they had defamed the bakery and caused emotional distress.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy " ......you're full of bullshit n hot air with no facts....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Only if you bet me, chicken. Name the stake and the bet or get lost, chicken boy.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like someone has had enough of these lying race hustling victims,
> 
> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *Ohio Family Bakery Stopped Shoplifter. Protesters Called Them Racist. This Jury Just Awarded The Bakery $11 Million.*
> ...


That bakery (they call it a general store) has the best damn chocolates you’ve ever had.
I ordered over a year ago to support them.
If Iz wasn’t so broke, he’d help em out too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> That bakery (they call it a general store) has the best damn chocolates you’ve ever had.
> I ordered over a year ago to support them.
> If Iz wasn’t so broke, he’d help em out too.


You almost sound reasonable, almost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

Shits gettin real, stretch pelvis and plugs Schumer better get to steppin on this impeachment thing,all they need  is a crime.




Former FBI Counsel James Baker Is A Cooperating Witness With the DOJ IG and With Barr’s Investigator

Posted at 2:00 pm on June 07, 2019 by streiff

_ 






One of the sure signs that we’re getting down to nut cutting time is when you start seeing subjects of an investigation pointing fingers and one another and beating a path to the door of the people conducting an investigation. The former event is already happening as Comey and Brennan are blaming each other for the use of the Steele dossier in cooking up the whole Russia hoax, see Brennan And Comey Start Pointing At Each Other As Barr’s Prosecutor Closes In. This week, the guy who compiled the dossier on then-candidate Trump, former Brit spy Christopher Steele, has flip-flopped from saying he will not discuss the issue with US authorities to agreeing to meet with DOJ IG Michael Horowitz and probably with Attorney General Bill Barr’s handpicked investigator, US Attorney for Connecticut John Durham, see BREAKING. Christopher Steele Agrees To Be Interviewed By Attorney General Barr’s Investigator.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Only if you bet me, chicken. Name the stake and the bet or get lost, chicken boy.


I’ll bet you Park Place.  That’s your speed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

*DOJ official Bruce Ohr awarded $28G bonus amid Russia probe, records indicate*


Email
Video


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ll bet you Park Place.  That’s your speed.


Awww, you can have it. That’s how you learn!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


Q.E.8.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

OMG! Don the Con fixed the crisis at the border! I'm so proud of Donny! What a guy!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Quite the argument for climate change isn’t it? Lol!  You bozos don’t know when you’re being made fun of.


Come now, Huli Huli Boi, you're dating youresl


Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound pretty triggered yourself.  What happened?  You remember that your savior mueller went to the cross but couldn’t save your souls?


Thinking of anyone having to have sex with Ann the Man is kinda triggering, that's for realz Huli Huli Boi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> OMG! Don the Con fixed the crisis at the border! I'm so proud of Donny! What a guy!


Now if he could just put back in place the systems and funding he took away that accelerated the problem . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I don't have to "want" to call you a hypocrite, cause it's just a fact.
> If you support "starving the beast" and support Don the Con's economic policies, which don't starve anything, save revenue, you are, by definition, a hypocrite.
> 
> We've endured how many years of your bs about "starving the beast" - but you don't really believe it, you just parrot faux-libertarian nonsense. Which is your right as an American, but it's not incumbent on the rest of us to endure and excuse your hypocritical rantings. You hated Obama spending, but love Don the Con's... wonder what that's about.


Not an opinion I haven't heard.
Thank you for your careful consideration.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Awww, you can have it. That’s how you learn!


Chicken


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Q.E.8.


Because 1-3 didn’t work.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> OMG! Don the Con fixed the crisis at the border! I'm so proud of Donny! What a guy!


MAGA


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now if he could just put back in place the systems and funding he took away that accelerated the problem . . .


Yawn


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Chicken


Hey Iz, can I borrow that book you always read—“Think and Don’t Grow Rich” ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, can I borrow that book you always read—“Think and Don’t Grow Rich” ?


You can download the .pdf from the Fries U website for free.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2019)

How do you not love this guy?


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can download the .pdf from the Fries U website for free.


Actually not. It’s your book. You report its lessons on here every day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually not. It’s your book. You report its lessons on here every day.


So you read it?


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you read it?


Your excerpts. Guaranteed to prevent my growth of wealth! I do the opposite, daily.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Your excerpts. Guaranteed to prevent my growth of wealth! I do the opposite, daily.


Weren’t you supposed to post your mortgage statement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4868 How do you not love this guy?


An arrogant ignoramus who holds himself/his opinions above all others? Sounds like someone you would admire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An arrogant ignoramus who holds himself/his opinions above all others? Sounds like someone you would admire.


There’s the 10 year old we all know


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weren’t you supposed to post your mortgage statement?


I told you what it says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An arrogant ignoramus who holds himself/his opinions above all others? Sounds like someone you would admire.


I really don’t like saying these words but, I do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An arrogant ignoramus who holds himself/his opinions above all others? Sounds like someone you would admire.


America First.
MAGA.
Be Best.

Sounds nothing like that POS that came before.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> America First.
> MAGA.
> Be Best.
> 
> Sounds nothing like that POS that came before.


“America First” is old news and the phrase was corrupted decades ago so nobody but an a-hole uses it.

MAGA looks backwards, so nobody but someone backwards (coal mines, anyone?) uses it.

Be best is how Obama spoke.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> “America First” is old news and the phrase was corrupted decades ago so nobody but an a-hole uses it.
> 
> MAGA looks backwards, so nobody but someone backwards (coal mines, anyone?) uses it.
> 
> Be best is how Obama spoke.


America first.
MAGA
Be the best.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> America first.
> MAGA
> Be the best.


You’re the rule, not the exception. I assume you’re used to that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re the rule, not the exception. I assume you’re used to that.


I love you too.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Only if you bet me, chicken. Name the stake and the bet or get lost, chicken boy.


* " Only if you bet me " *

*Hey " Messy " Financial el follador de pollo you are the biggest gato on this *
*forum and so full of mierda that the camiones de basura avoid you...*

*Estupido mentiroso...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Funny that t made the tariff threat then agreed to lift said threat because of an agreement Mexico had already made months ago?

. . . but of course he knows his base doesn't care, won't do the research (read: work) that to know the truth, they never have, never will (read: lazy, deplorables that always play the victim).


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that t made the tariff threat then agreed to lift said threat because of an agreement Mexico had already made months ago?
> 
> . . . but of course he knows his base doesn't care, won't do the research (read: work) that to know the truth, they never have, never will (read: lazy, deplorables that always play the victim).


T  can make obvious lies like that because he knows by experiment that his core supporters will believe everything he says.

Suckers.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

espola said:


> T  can make obvious lies like that because he knows by experiment that his core supporters will believe everything he says.
> 
> Suckers.


T loves his nutters...I mean they’re real nuts. He retweets white nationalist stuff all the time, like lies about South African farmers, and all these dumbshits like nono believe it!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I told you what it says.


Lol! Yes you did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> “America First” is old news and the phrase was corrupted decades ago so nobody but an a-hole uses it.
> 
> MAGA looks backwards, so nobody but someone backwards (coal mines, anyone?) uses it.
> 
> Be best is how Obama spoke.


Cowards.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> T loves his nutters...I mean they’re real nuts. He retweets white nationalist stuff all the time, like lies about South African farmers, and all these dumbshits like nono believe it!


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

espola said:


> T  can make obvious lies like that because he knows by experiment that his core supporters will believe everything he says.
> 
> Suckers.


The ramblings of Huspola


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo


I thought your catch phrase for things you know show you, yet again, to be wrong was, "it's beyond you, you wouldn't understand"? . . . but of course, you are a parrot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cowards.


Yes, quite, "Dare to be stupid!" You nutcases should have that tattooed onto your backs over a t silhouette backdrop.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, quite, "Dare to be stupid!" You nutcases should have that tattooed onto your backs over a t silhouette backdrop.


That tat was popular in 2016 amongst your people


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that t made the tariff threat then agreed to lift said threat because of an agreement Mexico had already made months ago?
> 
> . . . but of course he knows his base doesn't care, won't do the research (read: work) that to know the truth, they never have, never will (read: lazy, deplorables that always play the victim).


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> T loves his nutters...I mean they’re real nuts. He retweets white nationalist stuff all the time, like lies about South African farmers, and all these dumbshits like nono believe it!


You really need to get out of your bubble and read Drudge, Redstate and Breitbart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought your catch phrase for things you know show you, yet again, to be wrong was, "it's beyond you, you wouldn't understand"? . . . but of course, you are a parrot.


Most things are beyond your understanding.  Including parrots and tatoos.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

t is so Obama obsessed it's hilarious . . . like a guy who is all upset because his new girlfriend is still in love with her ex.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is so Obama obsessed it's hilarious . . . like a guy who is all upset because his new girlfriend is still in love with her ex.


I know,.. 
Next thing you know, he'll probably get the FBI, CIA, and DOJ to frame him for some kind of Russian conspiracy.
I know, its insane.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really need to get out of your bubble and read Drudge, Redstate and Breitbart.


Seen a you do have a sense of humor, that's hilarious! . . . but you forgot the national enquirer.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

I see Trump now tr


Ricky Fandango said:


> I know,..
> Next thing you know, he'll probably get the FBI, CIA, and DOJ to frame him for some kind of Russian conspiracy.
> I know, its insane.


Trump is verrry jealous of Obama and Hillary, because they got a lot more votes. He shouldn’t be jealous, but he’s so petty that he is.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know,..
> Next thing you know, he'll probably get the FBI, CIA, and DOJ to frame him for some kind of Russian conspiracy.
> I know, its insane.


Well, you said it so maybe there is hope for you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually not. It’s your book. You report its lessons on here every day.


*You should read it while in the shade of your biodegradable " Lowes " habitat...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I see Trump now tr
> 
> Trump is verrry jealous of Obama and Hillary, because they got a lot more votes. He shouldn’t be jealous, but he’s so petty that he is.


*Jealous of " What "...a criminal operation that attempted to
steal an election and remove a duly elected President....
A criminal operation that is still writhing on the House of Representatives
floor and in " Dark Rooms " with their rewritten rules in session # 116
that Favor the deceitful Democratic leadership of Committees headed by :
Adam Schiff.
Elijah Cummings.
Jerry Nadler.
( The three criminal stooges of Nancy Pelosi...daughter of a MAFIA operative in Baltimore. ) 

As time passes daily the Criminal set up is further exposed and the FALSE arguments
you have immersed and bathed yourself in will only further infuriate you because 
there is NO right answer for the CRIMINAL conduct you have become complicit with...!*


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

Kevin Nunes obviously never got the 6th-grade lesson that the way to stop people making fun of you is not to cry about it in public.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/politics/devin-nunes-twitter-lawsuit/index.html


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Jealous of " What "...a criminal operation that attempted to
> steal an election and remove a duly elected President....
> A criminal operation that is still writhing on the House of Representatives
> floor and in " Dark Rooms " with their rewritten rules in session # 116
> ...


Right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Kevin Nunes obviously never got the 6th-grade lesson that the way to stop people making fun of you is not to cry about it in public.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/politics/devin-nunes-twitter-lawsuit/index.html


CNN huh?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN huh?


Don't worry - in your world it's not hapenning.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

I got news for all you pro-dictator types...this ain’t goin’ away...presidents can’t do this...

“The President then directed [then-White House official Rob] Porter to tell McGahn to create a record to make clear that the President never directed McGahn to fire the Special Counsel,” the report says. “McGahn shrugged off the request, explaining that the media reports were true.”


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Right.


*TRUTH hurts ....I can tell.*


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *TRUTH hurts ....I can tell.*


Ouch. Yeah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Don't worry - in your world it's not hapenning.


Did you read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I got news for all you pro-dictator types...this ain’t goin’ away...presidents can’t do this...
> 
> “The President then directed [then-White House official Rob] Porter to tell McGahn to create a record to make clear that the President never directed McGahn to fire the Special Counsel,” the report says. “McGahn shrugged off the request, explaining that the media reports were true.”


So is this it? Is this the one?
Again?


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is this it? Is this the one?
> Again?


Just not going away, is what I’m saying. It’s a very bad thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Just not going away, is what I’m saying. It’s a very bad thing.


Don’t use your brother’s net then.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t use your brother’s net then.  Lol!


Maybe it’s not a bad thing to you...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe it’s not a bad thing to you...


You keystone cops think you’re smarter than your savior mueller all of a sudden.  Cracks me up.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You keystone cops think you’re smarter than your savior mueller all of a sudden.  Cracks me up.


Maybe what he did wasn’t a bad thing to you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe what he did wasn’t a bad thing to you.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> I got news for all you pro-dictator types...this ain’t goin’ away...presidents can’t do this...
> 
> “The President then directed [then-White House official Rob] Porter to tell McGahn to create a record to make clear that the President never directed McGahn to fire the Special Counsel,” the report says. “McGahn shrugged off the request, explaining that the media reports were true.”


President Maduro?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Kevin Nunes obviously never got the 6th-grade lesson that the way to stop people making fun of you is not to cry about it in public.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/politics/devin-nunes-twitter-lawsuit/index.html


Your sons whiskers and poser missed that lesson.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe it’s not a bad thing to you...


Bad compared to what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2019)

Gotta love California, now we are going to spend 100 billion with a b on illegal cocksuckers between the ages of 19-25 to provide them medicad.
How about we spend it on our own citizens that are living on the street instead of the illegal disease ridden criminal scum?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love California, now we are going to spend 100 billion with a b on illegal cocksuckers between the ages of 19-25 to provide them medicad.
> How about we spend it on our own citizens that are living on the street instead of the illegal disease ridden criminal scum?


Drop in the bucket, it's an insurance policy towards keeping everyone healthy, even you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bad compared to what?


Okay Dr. Sowell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Drop in the bucket, it's an insurance policy towards keeping everyone healthy, even you.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bad compared to what?


Huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay Dr. Sowell.


I learn from the best.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Ouch. Yeah.


*It does....you can " feel " it...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


*What Huh !
Pay Attention...!*

......................................................................................................................
*Jealous of " What "...a criminal operation that attempted to
steal an election and remove a duly elected President....
A criminal operation that is still writhing on the House of Representatives
floor and in " Dark Rooms " with their rewritten rules in session # 116
that Favor the deceitful Democratic leadership of Committees headed by :
Adam Schiff.
Elijah Cummings.
Jerry Nadler.
( The three criminal stooges of Nancy Pelosi...daughter of a MAFIA operative in Baltimore. ) 

As time passes daily the Criminal set up is further exposed and the FALSE arguments
you have immersed and bathed yourself in will only further infuriate you because 
there is NO right answer for the CRIMINAL conduct you have become complicit with...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I learn from the best.


QED, on both counts.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> QED, on both counts.



*Rodent....you have NO footing with which to stand on...!*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What Huh !
> Pay Attention...!*
> 
> ......................................................................................................................
> ...


I was talking about the fact of his instructing a DOJ official to fabricate evidence.
You lost me after the one about the dad giving his virgin daughters to a friend to do whatever he wanted with. In that other post, remember?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I was talking about the fact of his instructing a DOJ official to fabricate evidence.
> You lost me after the one about the dad giving his virgin daughters to a friend to do whatever he wanted with. In that other post, remember?


*Obfuscation in place of Intelligence is a constant with your *
*posting history.....carry on if you must.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I was talking about the fact of his instructing a DOJ official to fabricate evidence.
> You lost me after the one about the dad giving his virgin daughters to a friend to do whatever he wanted with. In that other post, remember?


nono is what is sometimes referred to as a leaky vessel.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono is what is sometimes referred to as a leaky vessel.


You cite/regurgitate talking points that you have no concept of....

*You really need to do an introspective review of your alignment with *
*the FILTHY remarks from YOU, " Messy " and Spola......Your remarks*
*on this matter are here for eternity...just REMEMBER THAT !*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> You cite/regurgitate talking points that you have no concept of....
> 
> *You really need to do an introspective review of your alignment with *
> *the FILTHY remarks from YOU, " Messy " and Spola......Your remarks*
> *on this matter are here for eternity...just REMEMBER THAT !*


Pop quiz, Nono. Who started a thread so he could post the below? (Hint: think weird, creepy guy)

“Look, I have two daughters who have never slept with a man. Let me bring them out to you, and you can do what you like with them.”


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Pop quiz, Nono.
> 
> Who started a thread so he could post the below?
> (Hint: think weird, creepy guy)
> ...


*I posted Genesis 19: 1-29*

*Spola the Sick Forum Perv twisted the meaning and *
*maligned The President of The United States with a*
*SICK Demented Porn Perversion from his Mind and*
*then proceeded to post those SICK degenerate thoughts*
*on a public Soccer Forum....*
*Never did I entice, cajole or persuade ANYONE to make*
*disgusting remarks as such.....*
*Each of you Liberals who quickly leaped to support his *
*repulsive utterance needs to take some time and reflect*
*on the shameful remarks you've made/supported....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Drop in the bucket, it's an insurance policy towards keeping everyone healthy, even you.


*That's a complete LIE...!*

*They are trying to drum up money for the *
*gaping hole in the State Employee's Pension Plans....*

*The Shell Game with the Train to Nowhere  and the *
*State Budget along with the Phony Bloated Fire expenses*
*was exposed and POTUS cut off the funding they were*
*siphoning off in an attempt to provide a temporary*
*financial band aid to the soon to be insolvent *
*Public Pension.*

*Now they ( Dems ) are attempting to try another PONZI *
*Scheme on the citizens of California.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I posted Genesis 19: 1-29*
> 
> *Spola the Sick Forum Perv twisted the meaning and *
> *maligned The President of The United States with a*
> ...


Quit crying ya little bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2019)

"A draft-dodging president, sitting down with a host who espouses white supremacist talking points while using the graves of WWII soldiers that saved the world from Nazis as a prop."


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's a complete LIE...!*
> 
> *They are trying to drum up money for the *
> *gaping hole in the State Employee's Pension Plans....*
> ...


Stay classy, shithead


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit crying ya little bitch.


*Hey UNION Boy.....you need to grow a pair and face reality..!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Stay classy, shithead


*It's Deranged Liberal Monday....poor Bob...*
*Crawled out of his Trap Door Spider Hole looking for a scrap....*
*Well......*
*You witnessed the Three Forum Stooges *
*" Rodent " The Tool.*
*" Messy " The Fool*
*and*
*" Spola " The Deviant*

*All make rectums of themselves supporting debauchery....you must *
*be looking to make it a foolish foursome...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "A draft-dodging president, sitting down with a host who espouses white supremacist talking points while using the graves of WWII soldiers that saved the world from Nazis as a prop."


*Whatta Tool you are Rodent....Whatta Tool....*


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2019)

I liked the John Dean approach today.  Let the ranters rant, then respond gently.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2019)

*The Democrats are two for two....*

*Two convicted Criminals as worthless witnesses....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 10, 2019)

espola said:


> I liked the John Dean approach today.  Let the ranters rant, then respond gently.


There is a cancer growing in the off topic threaderacy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 10, 2019)

I hear some perv deviant started a thread about Trump pimping his two daughters.  That’s a shame.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I was talking about the fact of his instructing a DOJ official to fabricate evidence.
> You lost me after the one about the dad giving his virgin daughters to a friend to do whatever he wanted with. In that other post, remember?


Whatever trump is accused of pales in comparison to the Kenyan and the cuntian, Clinton.


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever trump is accused of pales in comparison to the Kenyan and the cuntian, Clinton.


Right, so he is on record as, while president, instructing a fabricated denial of his request to remove the special prosecutor.
What are either of them on record as doing?
25 words or less...good luck!


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I hear some perv deviant started a thread about Trump pimping his two daughters.  That’s a shame.


Not sure if he was talking about Trump, but King Pervert 4ns posted a story about a dad giving away his virgin daughters for some man to do whatever they wanted with them


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I liked the John Dean approach today.  Let the ranters rant, then respond gently.


So felons are the best you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Right, so he is on record as, while president, instructing a fabricated denial of his request to remove the special prosecutor.
> What are either of them on record as doing?
> 25 words or less...good luck!


Move along, nothing to see here, what does Mr Barr think about it after all he is the only dude that really matters.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Move along, nothing to see here, what does Mr Barr think about it after all he is the only dude that really matters.


You couldn't be more wrong,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Right, so he is on record as, while president, instructing a fabricated denial of his request to remove the special prosecutor.
> What are either of them on record as doing?
> 25 words or less...good luck!


Your savior mueller died for your souls.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Not sure if he was talking about Trump, but King Pervert 4ns posted a story about a dad giving away his virgin daughters for some man to do whatever they wanted with them


Couldn’t be Trump family.  The fable was about *virgin* daughters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You couldn't be more wrong,


Who has a more important role in this that Barr?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Couldn’t be Trump family.  The fable was about *virgin* daughters.


Don’t be jealous.  One look at you and they were like Nonononono.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Move along, nothing to see here, what does Mr Barr think about it after all he is the only dude that really matters.


You know these people are smarter than Barr and Mueller put together.  Too dumb to nominate a winning candidate but smart enough to know when they’ve been outsmarted by a dumb guy.  Lol! Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Couldn’t be Trump family.  The fable was about *virgin* daughters.


I assumed that at some point they were still virgins.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know these people are smarter than Barr and Mueller put together.  Too dumb to nominate a winning candidate but smart enough to know when they’ve been outsmarted by a dumb guy.  Lol! Fries U!  What a deal!


Yawn.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I assumed that at some point they were still virgins.


Donald likes them young.  He’s on videotape hitting on a ten year old.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Donald likes them young.  He’s on videotape hitting on a ten year old.


Shhhhhush Husker was trying to keep that a secret!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I assumed that at some point they were still virgins.


“.....subtle.....”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Yawn.


Damn Russians!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know these people are smarter than Barr and Mueller put together.  Too dumb to nominate a winning candidate but smart enough to know when they’ve been outsmarted by a dumb guy.  Lol! Fries U!  What a deal!


Generalize much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Donald likes them young.  He’s on videotape hitting on a ten year old.


Yeah when he was 11


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2019)

*The " Liberal " Cabal on this Forum have sure chosen the Dark Side*
*of decadence as their place to occupy as of recent.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah when he was 11


Nope. The last time I posted the video of a 50 year old Donald Trump hitting on a pre-teen girl, numbnuts’ balls jumped into their nutsack, and we didn’t hear from him for over a week. 

On second thought ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Nope. The last time I posted the video of a 50 year old Donald Trump hitting on a pre-teen girl, numbnuts’ balls jumped into their nutsack, and we didn’t hear from him for over a week.
> 
> On second thought ...


Fake News


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Nope. The last time I posted the video of a 50 year old Donald Trump hitting on a pre-teen girl, numbnuts’ balls jumped into their nutsack, and we didn’t hear from him for over a week.
> 
> On second thought ...


*Here's the Video Bob has his panties in a bunch over :*

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2016/oct/13/trump-makes-inappropriate-remarks-about-10-year-old-girl-video



*Made in " jest "....*

*For the Liberal Cabal the definition is below...*

*jest*
noun
\ ˈjest   \
*Definition of jest*
 (Entry 1 of 2)

1 *: *a joking or mocking remark a clever jest
2a *: *prank
b *: *a ludicrous circumstance or incident a proper jest, and never heard before, that Suffolk should demand a whole fifteenth for costs and charges— William Shakespeare
3a *: *a frivolous mood or manner  —usually used with _in_ spoken in jest


................................

*And just for the record:*

*The comment that Rep Jerry Nadler and the rest of the " Clown " show*
*on the Democratic side like to cite about then Donald J. Trump ( Citizen )*
*calling on Russia to help find Hillary's " Lost " e-mails....it was also made*
*in " jest "....*

*Bob and the rest of the Foolish foursome need to go outside and scream at the *
*crows.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Here's the Video Bob has his panties in a bunch over :*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2016/oct/13/trump-makes-inappropriate-remarks-about-10-year-old-girl-video
> 
> ...


Methinks numbnuts doth protest too little.

He had a very different view when crazy uncle 3nos *jested* about dating his daughter.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Methinks numbnuts doth protest too little.
> 
> He had a very different view when crazy uncle 3nos *jested* about dating his daughter.



*Awww...come on Bob...at put some factual effort into it.*

*Now yur no better than Lyin Da Nang Dick Blumenthal......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Methinks numbnuts doth protest too little.
> 
> He had a very different view when crazy uncle 3nos *jested* about dating his daughter.


Uncle Joe rubs an adult woman that he knows t nuts say super creepy.
t walks into Jr Miss America dressing room, because he "owns it", t nuts say perfectly ok.
t says if she wasn't his daughter he would "date" her, t nuts say ok.
t fondled women uninvited multiple times, t nuts say fake news.
t brags about grabbing pussy and t nuts say he's just a manly man.
t has two affairs, one with a porn star and another with a playmate while his wife is nursing their newborn, t nuts don't blink.
t nuts say their are religious, so does ISIS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Uncle Joe rubs an adult woman that he knows t nuts say super creepy.
> t walks into Jr Miss America dressing room, because he "owns it", t nuts say perfectly ok.
> t says if she wasn't his daughter he would "date" her, t nuts say ok.
> t fondled women uninvited multiple times, t nuts say fake news.
> ...


Is this like Mueller T-baggin’ you people.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Uncle Joe rubs an adult woman that he knows t nuts say super creepy.
> t walks into Jr Miss America dressing room, because he "owns it", t nuts say perfectly ok.
> t says if she wasn't his daughter he would "date" her, t nuts say ok.
> t fondled women uninvited multiple times, t nuts say fake news.
> ...


Such a nasty man to say such horrible things. 

Oh, and I’d add the nutters are fine with Trump marrying a whore.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Such a nasty man to say such horrible things.
> 
> Oh, and I’d add the nutters are fine with Trump marrying a whore.


M- replace string
whore
illegal alien

I'm old enough to know what that means (although I checked the manual before posting).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Uncle Joe rubs an adult woman that he knows t nuts say super creepy.
> t walks into Jr Miss America dressing room, because he "owns it", t nuts say perfectly ok.
> t says if she wasn't his daughter he would "date" her, t nuts say ok.
> t fondled women uninvited multiple times, t nuts say fake news.
> ...


Quality control is very important these days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Such a nasty man to say such horrible things.
> 
> Oh, and I’d add the nutters are fine with Trump marrying a whore.


At least we know she is much more educated than you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2019)

I remember when 5nos had a sense of subtle humor.
Desperate times for the commie left.

signed, shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I remember when 5nos had a sense of subtle humor.
> Desperate times for the commie left.
> 
> signed, shoulder to cry on.


Trump Derangement Syndrome is a progressive disease.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I remember when 5nos had a sense of subtle humor.
> Desperate times for the commie left.
> 
> signed, shoulder to cry on.


The subtlety of artistic expression is often lost amongst the common man.

You should have been watching the avatars.

Alas, now an ephemeral memory for those with a keen eye.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Uncle Joe rubs an adult woman that he knows t nuts say super creepy.
> t walks into Jr Miss America dressing room, because he "owns it", t nuts say perfectly ok.
> t says if she wasn't his daughter he would "date" her, t nuts say ok.
> t fondled women uninvited multiple times, t nuts say fake news.
> ...


*What's hilarious is YOU were serious when YOU wrote/posted that gibberish above....*
*Whew...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The subtlety of artistic expression is often lost amongst the common man.
> 
> You should have been watching the avatars.
> 
> Alas, now an ephemeral memory for those with a keen eye.


Pffffffft


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

Critics!


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who has a more important role in this that Barr?


The House


----------



## Friesland (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> MAGA


Rite?! Trump up with AA and Latinx!! Kek.

https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/06/11/poll-biden-leading-trump-up-from-2016-with-hispanic-and-black-voters/


----------



## Friesland (Jun 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can download the .pdf from the Fries U website for free.


Yep. I scanned the copy Huli Huli Boi left on his Sun Country Flight to Honolulu... My housekeeper brought it to me after I flew her and her kids there for her 50th birthday present. You all can have it. It comes with a signed picture of Huli Huli's house on the bank's balance sheet. I scanned that too.



Meanwhile, looking at heading off to Indonesia again. This was from our last trip...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The subtlety of artistic expression is often lost amongst the common man.
> 
> You should have been watching the avatars.
> 
> Alas, now an ephemeral memory for those with a keen eye.


Offer still stands for you and your stick figure family.
Ima giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> The House


It’s a shame the blue wave didn’t fall over the senate, why do you think the house is now doing a fake impeachment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4875
> 
> Yep. I scanned the copy Huli Huli Boi left on his Sun Country Flight to Honolulu... My housekeeper brought it to me after I flew her and her kids there for her 50th birthday present. You all can have it. It comes with a signed picture of Huli Huli's house on the bank's balance sheet. I scanned that too.
> 
> ...


Bye


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s a shame the blue wave didn’t fall over the senate, why do you think the house is now doing a fake impeachment?


What's fake about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 4875
> 
> Yep. I scanned the copy Huli Huli Boi left on his Sun Country Flight to Honolulu... My housekeeper brought it to me after I flew her and her kids there for her 50th birthday present. You all can have it. It comes with a signed picture of Huli Huli's house on the bank's balance sheet. I scanned that too.
> 
> ...


Nice Carbon Foot print.


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice Carbon Foot print.


Uh yeah, uh duh, gee Fries if you believe that the planet is warming then how could you put a family on an airplane? Uh, duh, you hypocrite. Fries U. What a deal.


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s a shame the blue wave didn’t fall over the senate, why do you think the house is now doing a fake impeachment?


No it’s not a shame. 
The House is simply investigating the facts set forth in the Mueller Report and elsewhere that suggest, as you know, obstruction of justice and other presidential crimes.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4873Critics!



*Bob sure tries hard doesn't he....*

*He gets a C for effort.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Uh yeah, uh duh, gee Fries if you believe that the planet is warming then how could you put a family on an airplane? Uh, duh, you hypocrite. Fries U. What a deal.


If the hood fits.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> No it’s not a shame.
> The House is simply investigating the facts set forth in the Mueller Report and elsewhere that suggest, as you know, obstruction of justice and other presidential crimes.


never has the word “suggest” been wielded so mightily by you people.  Lmao!


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> never has the word “suggest” been wielded so mightily by you people.  Lmao!


Not a big fan of inferring things from facts, are you?
Deductive reasoning  is a skill which, if used properly, could enhance your career.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

"Landslide proportions"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a big fan of inferring things from facts, are you?
> Deductive reasoning  is a skill which, if used properly, could enhance your career.


The media he consumes doesn't tell him all the facts.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a big fan of inferring things from facts, are you?
> Deductive reasoning  is a skill which, if used properly, could enhance your career.


Facts?  Remember, Izy was a recruiter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> No it’s not a shame.
> The House is simply investigating the facts set forth in the Mueller Report and elsewhere that suggest, as you know, obstruction of justice and other presidential crimes.


Right!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The media he consumes doesn't tell him all the facts.


And your media does a better job?
Another round of kool aid for Daffy...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Landslide proportions"


Hillary’s legacy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a big fan of inferring things from facts, are you?
> Deductive reasoning  is a skill which, if used properly, could enhance your career.


Are you wearing your collateralized debt masquerading as an asset cape again? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The media he consumes doesn't tell him all the facts.


That is not the purpose of the media now days.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Facts?  Remember, Izy was a recruiter.


Like the fact that recruiting has been around for much longer than you thought.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like the fact that recruiting has been around for much longer than you thought.


How long did I think it had been around?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a big fan of inferring things from facts, are you?
> Deductive reasoning  is a skill which, if used properly, could enhance your career.


*Oh " Messy "....you will need to practice those deductive reasoning skills*
*here quite soon.....*
*Retaining over encumbered property is not an enhancement to your*
*financial portfolio.....it's a career game changer...that old man is an *
*inferred fact.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> How long did I think it had been around?


*Is that a " Subtle " question....or a straight admission of ignorance.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> How long did I think it had been around?


significantly Less than 200 plus years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> What's fake about it?


John Dean


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> No it’s not a shame.
> The House is simply investigating the facts set forth in the Mueller Report and elsewhere that suggest, as you know, obstruction of justice and other presidential crimes.


Wasting time before the presidential election may not be prudent.


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasting time before the presidential election may not be prudent.


It’s not a waste to investigate potential criminal behavior...especially if it’s the President.
It’s actually among the duties of your congressional representatives.


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh " Messy "....you will need to practice those deductive reasoning skills*
> *here quite soon.....*
> *Retaining over encumbered property is not an enhancement to your*
> *financial portfolio.....it's a career game changer...that old man is an *
> *inferred fact.*


Do you have any properties with mortgages? Any without?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> How long did I think it had been around?


That response cracked me up . . . as the dizzy one attempts to erect yet another straw man out of thin air.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasting time before the presidential election may not be prudent.


Why are you opposed to the American system? Are laws only for those that can't afford a lawyer?


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Duncan Hunter’s wife is a crook.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not a waste to investigate potential criminal behavior...especially if it’s the President.
> It’s actually among the duties of your congressional representatives.


At least they aren't passing more laws.
I like the tailspin mode they're in now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Duncan Hunter’s wife is a crook.


So is Duncan and the rest of congress.
You're so smart.


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So is Duncan and the rest of congress.
> You're so smart.


You’re not.
How many of them were found guilty of a crime?
Or is that just your uninformed opinion?


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least they aren't passing more laws.
> I like the tailspin mode they're in now.


Tailspin? How so? Or is that more of your folksy 1930s wisdom, like “all Wall Street and Congress are crooks.”
I look at Don Trump, Jr and I say to myself, “he looks like a guy that Ricky would admire.”


----------



## messy (Jun 12, 2019)

*Nono, cat got your tongue?
What do your mortgages look like?


Oh " Messy "....you will need to practice those deductive reasoning skills*
*here quite soon.....*
*Retaining over encumbered property is not an enhancement to your*
*financial portfolio.....it's a career game changer...that old man is an *
*inferred fact.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Tailspin? How so? Or is that more of your folksy 1930s wisdom, like “all Wall Street and Congress are crooks.”
> I look at Don Trump, Jr and I say to myself, “he looks like a guy that Ricky would admire.”


Sooooooooooooo smart.

signed, green with envy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you have any properties with mortgages? Any without?


*Why yes....! 
And they are Very Net positive....with little to no debt.
You on the other hand are playing with fire....and you 
know it, that's whats so amazing Mr " Messy " Financial...
The streets of Las Vegas are chock full of Fantasy Financiers 
just like you...
And yes YOU are Gambling...aside from being full of Caca !

Below are two of ....
The Ten Commandments of Gambling:

Rule #3* *Thou shalt expect to lose*

*Rule # 5 Thou shalt not over-bet thy bankroll

*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> *Nono, cat got your tongue?
> What do your mortgages look like?
> 
> 
> ...


*El gato cabreado en tu lengua.....And you appear to enjoy the*
*financial strain of " Gato Financial "........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

espola said:


> How long did I think it had been around?





Hüsker Dü said:


> That response cracked me up . . . as the dizzy one attempts to erect yet another straw man out of thin air.


The father son combo cracks me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Duncan Hunter’s wife is a crook.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not a waste to investigate potential criminal behavior...especially if it’s the President.
> It’s actually among the duties of your congressional representatives.


Agree.  It’s actually among the duties of your President and Congress to investigate potential criminal behavior and abuse of the Justice system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re not.
> How many of them were found guilty of a crime?
> Or is that just your uninformed opinion?


Derelicts.  The lot of them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you have any properties with mortgages? Any without?


Jealous are ya?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Derelicts.  The lot of them.


I think I classify as a deplorable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I classify as a deplorable.


I meant Congress.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sooooooooooooo smart.
> 
> signed, green with envy.


More like pink with insecurity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I classify as a deplorable.


You did wait until the returns were in to claim such . . . and now you try so hard.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John Dean


Because he is a Goldwater conservative who doesn't like t?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> And your media does a better job?
> Another round of kool aid for Daffy...


Empty blather, as usual.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> significantly Less than 200 plus years.


Show me.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Duncan Hunter’s wife is a crook.


Is she?  Or is she just shielding Drunken?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s not a waste to investigate potential criminal behavior...especially if it’s the President.
> It’s actually among the duties of your congressional representatives.


What exactly has mueller been doing the last 2 years?
Keep it up please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Duncan Hunter’s wife is a crook.




How Long Can the Media Ignore the Fact That a Senior House Democrat Is Married to a Fraudster

Posted at 6:00 pm on June 12, 2019 by streiff

_ 








2017 AFGE Legislative Conference – Sunday
AFGE activists travel to Washington, DC for the union’s annual Legislative Conference. by AFGE Marques, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original







So far the media has managed to avert its eyes and studiously ignore a major story of corruption and malfeasance in Congress because to cover said story would totally destroy a narrative and expose them to allegations that they are racist.

At the epicenter of this tale is the pustulent and rather dim Elijah Cummings from my current state of residence. Cummings is your typical product of the Maryland Democrat machine. The reek of corruption is always near him but never quite attaches to him because he is, as I said, the product of the Maryland Democrat machine and therefore bulletproof. Now all of that may be getting ready to change.





In late May, the National Legal and Policy Center filed an IRS complaint against Maya Rockeymoore Cummings, who is the wife of Elijah Cummings.

The Complaint describes a score of apparent Internal Revenue Code violations, including prohibited private benefit and inurement of the Cummings. CGPS has received millions in grants from the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation and, in late 2017, was granted a million-dollar contract from the General Services Administration. The funds were purportedly provided to fight childhood obesity. The Complaint asks the IRS to investigate whether “its organizers are getting fat off the grants.”

At the same time she heads CGPS, Mrs. Cummings heads a for-profit consulting firm called Global Policy Solutions, LLC, whose operations appear to have been indistinguishable from those of CGPS. The two entities have shared office space, telephones, etc., all of which are flagrant violations of the Internal Revenue Code.

With a Republican, the Washington Post would have been all over this, in this case, the Post sent out a stenographer to take down the denial:

“It appears a conservative front group and a news outlet . . . are pushing a hit piece filled with faulty research, lies and innuendo in an attempt to tarnish my personal reputation, professional work and public service as well as that of my spouse,” Rockeymoore Cummings said in a statement, calling the effort a “distasteful attempt to intimidate my family into silence at such a pivotal moment in our nation’s history.”
She declined to answer follow-up questions about her nonprofit’s work, donors and contracts.



_


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What exactly has mueller been doing the last 2 years?
> Keep it up please.


You don't need to ask.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Jealous are ya?


I like your signature. It's a humble acknowledgement.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why yes....!
> And they are Very Net positive....with little to no debt.
> You on the other hand are playing with fire....and you
> know it, that's whats so amazing Mr " Messy " Financial...
> ...


I mean properties of any value. None, huh? 
I didn't think so.
They'll help your Arizona retirement though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I mean properties of any value. None, huh?
> I didn't think so.
> They'll help your Arizona retirement though.


What’s wrong with AZ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

Report: The Obama Administration Deleted 190 of Its Speeches on the Immigration Crisis Just Hours Before Trump Took Office

Posted at 7:08 pm on June 12, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










It’s called politics, folks.

According to research released Tuesday, the Obama administration deleted 190 speeches related to America’s immigration crisis from the Immigration and Customs Enforcement website just hours before Donald Trump officially took office.

The speeches — in transcript form — concerned topics from sanctuary cities (here’s a poop map) to E-Verify to the treatment of detainees.

The erasure was reported by government transparency advocacy group the Sunlight Foundation.

Given that when stuff gets deleted, that usually means they don’t want you to know it existed, we can all give a big “Well, well, WELL” to someone on the left side of the aisle.



Geez Louise! Hitler!!!!

From the report:

With a couple of clicks of a mouse, access to a federal government web resource containing 12 years of primary source materials on ICE’s history was lost.

The deletion occurred on January 18th and 19th of the first Year of Trump — which may or may not, as per MSNBC, have put the ball into motion for a “thousand-year reich” (here).

So watch that Star of David of yours — if you haven’t already thrown it away, attempting to attend the Dyke March (here).





Among those whose speeches were given the dump is former acting ICE Director Thomas Homan — a public supporter of Trump’s Immigration policies.

In February 2016, as executive associate director of Enforcement and Removal Operations, Thomas delivered a speech to the Senate Judiciary Committee on the “Unaccompanied Minor Crisis” — a massive problem of illegal young children at the border.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

Impeach': Democrats blast Trump's 'outrageous' plan to take election help from foreign governments
Jun 13, 2019 5:47am PDT by Laura Clawson, Daily Kos Staff





13
"Disgraceful." "Outrageous." "A threat to our national security." Democratic presidential candidates had a lot to say about Donald Trump saying he’d accept election help from a foreign government and might not inform the FBI if he received such an offer. The Democrats’ main message: time to impeach.

“We have a president who thinks he is above the law. The House should immediately begin impeachment inquiries,” tweeted Sen. Bernie Sanders, who has been slower to call for impeachment than many of his primary competitors.

”The #MuellerReport made it clear: A foreign government attacked our 2016 elections to support Trump, Trump welcomed that help, and Trump obstructed the investigation. Now, he said he'd do it all over again. It's time to impeach Donald Trump,” wrote Sen. Elizabeth Warren.

Former Rep. Beto O'Rourke: ”When the President of the United States openly welcomes foreign help to win an election, he threatens the very core of our democracy. If we are to secure justice and ensure this never happens again, we must impeach him.”

Former Vice President Joe Biden: ”President Trump is once again welcoming foreign interference in our elections. This isn’t about politics. It is a threat to our national security. An American President should not seek their aid and abet those who seek to undermine democracy.”

Sen. Cory Booker: ”It’s not ‘oppo research’ — it’s foreign interference in US elections.
That you would say this is disgraceful. That you would do it from the Oval Office (yet again) proves you’re unfit for the office you hold.”

Calling Trump’s statements “outrageous,” Sen. Kamala Harris told MSNBC that Trump is “putting his self-interest in front of the interests of our democracy and the integrity of our democracy and the American people’s confidence in the security and integrity of our election system.”

And none of this is overblown as a response to what Trump is saying. It really is that disgraceful, outrageous, and destructive to democracy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't need to ask.


Just making sure you know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Show me.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I like your signature. It's a humble acknowledgement.


Jealous of my humility too?!! Geeze!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I mean properties of any value. None, huh?
> I didn't think so.
> They'll help your Arizona retirement though.


Speaking of value, Find that CLTV ?


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

“Some people said it was the best speech ever given by a president in Europe, but I did not say that, I’m just quoting”others.”

Which people are saying that?  Miller?  Bolton?  Pompeo?  Melania?  jr? Jared? 

And which speech was it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> “Some people said it was the best speech ever given by a president in Europe, but I did not say that, I’m just quoting”others.”
> 
> Which people are saying that?  Miller?  Bolton?  Pompeo?  Melania?  jr? Jared?
> 
> And which speech was it?


GOAT, just ask him he'll tell ya.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of value, Find that CLTV ?


You neither. Value? That’s why you and Nono are so mad.
Bought a new one. Just fixing up will cost half a mil. Now I own 4. Not affordable. Selling 1.
Thank God m for my day job.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> “Some people said it was the best speech ever given by a president in Europe, but I did not say that, I’m just quoting”others.”
> 
> Which people are saying that?  Miller?  Bolton?  Pompeo?  Melania?  jr? Jared?
> 
> And which speech was it?


Here's a couple people 

MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski had some rare praise for President Trump, saying his address to D-Day veterans at the 75th-anniversary commemoration ceremony "measured up to the moment and really was a true salute to the unity of this day... It was a really good speech."
MSNBC morning host Joe Scarborough echoed that sentiment on his show Thursday morning.

“I’m also glad the president chose to have the discipline to stick to script and delivered what, again, I believe is the strongest speech of his presidency,” Scarborough stated. “There was one especially beautiful moment and I loved the thought because – any World War II documentary you see, any Vietnam documentary you see, when the interviewer starts talking about them being heroes, they will tear up and they’ll say ‘the heroes were the ones that never came back.’ Well Trump said that that’s what these heroes were saying.”

CNN White House correspondent Jim Acosta was one of many reporters and commentators to praise President Donald Trump on Thursday morning for the speech he gave in front of world leaders at the commemoration of the 75th anniversary of D-Day.
“I think this is perhaps the most on message moment of Donald Trump’s presidency today. We were all wondering whether he would veer from his remarks, go off of his script there, but he stayed on script, stayed on message and, I think, rose to the moment and as he was talking about those men gathered behind them he described them as being among the greatest Americans who have ever lived.” 
“It was really one of those moments that I think Donald Trump needed to rise to in order to, I think, walk away from the cemetery, walk away from this hallowed ground and have people back at home saying, you know what, no matter what I think about the current president of the United States, he said the right thing at Normandy. He did the right thing at Normandy,” he continued.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You neither. Value? That’s why you and Nono are so mad.
> Bought a new one. Just fixing up will cost half a mil. Now I own 4. Not affordable. Selling 1.
> Thank God m for my day job.


Lol!  Putting on that collateralized debt cape again.  Nice.  Your bank owns all 4.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Putting on that collateralized debt cape again.  Nice.  Your bank owns all 4.


Whatever you wanna call it is your problem!
I’m just stoked I can buy and sell as I please, with very little financial stress.
The new one is an old-school gem.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Whatever you wanna call it is your problem!
> I’m just stoked I can buy and sell as I please, with very little financial stress.
> The new one is an old-school gem.


Flipping Houses 101.......


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Flipping Houses 101.......


“Flipping?” I have been in my current home for 22 years.  Will sell it to move into this one around the corner.
Another I owned for 4 years as a weekend home, sold it and built a bigger house in the same town.
Another is in another state. I use it as a short-term rental I bought as new construction 5 years ago.
Not a lot of flipping.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's a couple people
> 
> MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski had some rare praise for President Trump, saying his address to D-Day veterans at the 75th-anniversary commemoration ceremony "measured up to the moment and really was a true salute to the unity of this day... It was a really good speech."
> MSNBC morning host Joe Scarborough echoed that sentiment on his show Thursday morning.
> ...


"best speech ever given by a president in Europe"?


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Putting on that collateralized debt cape again.  Nice.  Your bank owns all 4.


I think I see your problem (again).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> "best speech ever given by a president in Europe"?


The fact that the CNN & MSLSD folks gave him high marks is shocking...
"Best ever by a president in Europe"..... the opinion of some.
Others opine that Reagan gave the best speech ever by a president in Europe, others JFK.
Acosta said it " no matter what I think about the current president of the United States, he said the right thing at Normandy"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> “Flipping?” I have been in my current home for 22 years.  Will sell it to move into this one around the corner.
> Another I owned for 4 years as a weekend home, sold it and built a bigger house in the same town.
> Another is in another state. I use it as a short-term rental I bought as new construction 5 years ago.
> Not a lot of flipping.


Excuse me...don't really give a fuck about your self aggrandizing horse shit...you use 'I' as much as any narcissist.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fact that the CNN & MSLSD folks gave him high marks is shocking...
> "Best ever by a president in Europe"..... the opinion of some.
> Others opine that Reagan gave the best speech ever by a president in Europe, others JFK.
> Acosta said it " no matter what I think about the current president of the United States, he said the right thing at Normandy"


"opinion of some"?  You and who else?

He read a prepared text without diverging into his usual t-weet-like attacks.  Kudos for that.  Best speech ever?  Don't make me gag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> “Flipping?” I have been in my current home for 22 years.  Will sell it to move into this one around the corner.
> Another I owned for 4 years as a weekend home, sold it and built a bigger house in the same town.
> Another is in another state. I use it as a short-term rental I bought as new construction 5 years ago.
> Not a lot of flipping.


You are more of a pro burger flipper.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> "opinion of some"?  You and who else?
> 
> He read a prepared text without diverging into his usual t-weet-like attacks.  Kudos for that.  Best speech ever?  Don't make me gag.


Reread Magoo, I never said it was my opinion. Never said it was the best speech ever.
You are one obstinate piece of shit.
Apparently you're incapable of having a conversation.
Perhaps that is why you continually use two word responses.
To do otherwise, is to open yourself up to laughter and ridicule.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Reread Magoo, I never said it was my opinion. Never said it was the best speech ever.
> You are one obstinate piece of shit.
> Apparently you're incapable of having a conversation.
> Perhaps that is why you continually use two word responses.
> To do otherwise, is to open yourself up to laughter and ridicule.


No one is laughing at you.  Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fact that the CNN & MSLSD folks gave him high marks is shocking...
> "Best ever by a president in Europe"..... the opinion of some.
> Others opine that Reagan gave the best speech ever by a president in Europe, others JFK.
> Acosta said it " no matter what I think about the current president of the United States, he said the right thing at Normandy"


t gets kudos for staying on script, that's what it has come down to . . . but then he stepped all over it by sitting down for an interview with the white supremacist supporter using fallen heroes graves as a prop.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Excuse me...don't really give a fuck about your self aggrandizing horse shit...you use 'I' as much as any narcissist.


Why you mad, bro'? Cuz i shut you up about your flip flipper comment? You're too flippant.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More like pink with insecurity.










*That would be YOU....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Why you mad, bro'? Cuz i shut you up about your flip flipper comment? You're too flippant.


*Hey " Ball Sacker " ....didn't know you were able to gargle and gobble at the *
*same time did you....*


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Ball Sacker " ....didn't know you were able to gargle and gobble at the *
> *same time did you....*


Nice fantasy...


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice fantasy...


*Only two words at a time when your mouth is full....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

As t gets played as does his base.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> “Flipping?” I have been in my current home for 22 years.  Will sell it to move into this one around the corner.
> Another I owned for 4 years as a weekend home, sold it and built a bigger house in the same town.
> Another is in another state. I use it as a short-term rental I bought as new construction 5 years ago.
> Not a lot of flipping.









*You are so full of it, you should sell it...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Whatever you wanna call it is your problem!
> I’m just stoked I can buy and sell as I please, with very little financial stress.
> The new one is an old-school gem.


Yes it is.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> I think I see your problem (again).


You think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t gets kudos for staying on script, that's what it has come down to . . . but then he stepped all over it by sitting down for an interview with the white supremacist supporter using fallen heroes graves as a prop.


Why you mad?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t gets played as does his base.


You’re just mad that mueller t-bagged you people


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re just mad that mueller t-bagged you people


You keep pushing that imagery of your own making (whatever turns you on). Mueller provided the tools for Congress to do their Constitutionally mandated job. So now you are against the Constitution?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why you mad?


Am I?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep pushing that imagery of your own making (whatever turns you on).
> Mueller provided the tools for Congress to do their Constitutionally mandated job.
> So now you are against the Constitution?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Am I ? ***


** You along with your rump nuzzling Liberal*
*Foolish Foursome + One are some of the biggest Pussies.....*

*You all know right from wrong and yet you continue to*
*support the Crimes that have been/are being committed *
*by the Democratic Party and the upper echelon of the*
*DOJ, CIA, FBI, NSA and other complicit dregs that inhabit*
*the DC area ( Not to mention parts of California )....*
*There is no where for the perpetrators to run anymore...*
*You just continue to lick that toilet rim and regurgitate*
*the crap fed you by the Democrats thru the MSM and the *
*humiliation will continue....when you come around to accepting*
*the TRUTH about what transpired during eight years of*
*Obama's shit show and the Coup to unseat a duly elected *
*President then maybe the intense frustration you all post*
*on this and other Forums can be let go.....*
*Until then .....enjoy the Shame and Dishonor you all carry *
*around daily....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Am I?


You "ooze" anger.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

"a thing of value" vs paid research.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "a thing of value" vs paid research.


*Nothing you post is of value as long as you*
*support a Criminal Political Party.*

*" Paid Research " ( LIES ) was the guise the Democratic Party & IC*
*used to attempt to unseat a duly elected President of the United States.*


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice Carbon Foot print.


Thanks! I wear blood shoes.

Meanwhile, "starving the beast..." More like the making the beast look like the final scene in a Monty Python movie... Beast is gonna starve all right. Hope your kids like paying for the diuretic.

https://thehill.com/policy/finance/448220-may-deficit-surges-to-208b-42-percent-higher-than-last-year


----------



## Friesland (Jun 13, 2019)

What happens if Mamma Cass Freight got no weight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re just mad that mueller t-bagged you people


I doubt that they are mad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

Agriculture Dept. Employees Are Really Upset They Might Have to Live Among the Rubes in Flyover Country

Posted at 11:00 pm on June 13, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Want an example of how out of touch many government workers are? Here you go.





Agriculture Secretary Sonny Perdue announced today that two research agencies would be re-locating to Kansas City. This makes perfect sense given that it puts the researchers much closer to the center of the industry they are supposed to be regulating. It also means the cost of living goes down for lots of these employees, which helps with wage adjustments later for the department. The overall cost of facilities and operations will drop as well.

This has apparently really upset the rank and file and they decided to stage this protest.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re just mad that mueller t-bagged you people


Only husker can smile while being t-bagged.
He’s a giver.


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Thanks! I wear blood shoes.
> 
> Meanwhile, "starving the beast..." More like the making the beast look like the final scene in a Monty Python movie... Beast is gonna starve all right. Hope your kids like paying for the diuretic.
> 
> https://thehill.com/policy/finance/448220-may-deficit-surges-to-208b-42-percent-higher-than-last-year


Over a trillion deficit by end of year?
Republican economics. Can’t balance books.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Over a trillion deficit by end of year?
> Republican economics. Can’t balance books.


But its ok cuz . . .


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But its ok cuz . . .


...taxes were cut for t's friends.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Over a trillion deficit by end of year?
> Republican economics. Can’t balance books.


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Dumbfounded yet again are ya. You nutters are transparent, by accident.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> ...taxes were cut for t's friends.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dumbfounded yet again are ya. You nutters are transparent, by accident.


Huspola’s Legacy lives on in ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Thanks! I wear blood shoes.
> 
> Meanwhile, "starving the beast..." More like the making the beast look like the final scene in a Monty Python movie... Beast is gonna starve all right. Hope your kids like paying for the diuretic.
> 
> https://thehill.com/policy/finance/448220-may-deficit-surges-to-208b-42-percent-higher-than-last-year


The Long arm of QE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep pushing that imagery of your own making (whatever turns you on). Mueller provided the tools for Congress to do their Constitutionally mandated job. So now you are against the Constitution?


Some milk with your tea?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Am I?


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

As t says to America, "Who's gonna stop me?" some cheer, the same ones that cried for 8 years about overstepping presidential authority . . . but now that it's their guy . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

*Donald Trump: The New ‘Jackie O’ Is ‘Melania T’*





NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images, Kennedy Library Archives/Newsmakers
CHARLIE SPIERING14 Jun 2019556
0:48
*President Donald Trump said Friday that First Lady Melania Trump was the most iconic first lady since Jackie Kennedy.*

“We have our own Jackie O today, it’s called Melania. We’ll call it ‘Melania T,'” the president said.


Trump spoke about the first lady while defending his plan to change the paint scheme of Air Force One in a phone interview with Fox and Friends.

“You know what? It’s been a long time and it fits the plane better … and I like the concept of red white and blue, and the classic,” he said. “I think it’s going to look much better actually.”

He said that the current “baby blue” color for Air Force One “doesn’t fit with us” noting that it was inspired by Jackie Kennedy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

*U.S. Factory Production Ramps Up While China Industrial Output Grinds to Slowest Since 2002*





JIM WATSON/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN CARNEY14 Jun 2019198
2:00
*U.S. factory production bounced back in May after a four-month slump while the growth of industrial output in China fell to its slowest pace since 2002.*

Manufacturing output rose 0.2 percent after a 0.5 percent decline in April, according to data from the Federal Reserve released Friday. Manufacturing makes up around 75 percent of total industrial production and accounts for about 12 percent of the U.S. economy.

Overall industrial production, which adds mining and utilities to factories, increased 0.4 percent in May, better than expected. April’s contraction was revised to an improved 0.4 percent decrease.

Data from China Friday showed that growth in industrial output had slowed to the weakest pace since 2002, indicating that U.S. tariffs are taking a toll on the world’s second-largest economy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *U.S. Factory Production Ramps Up While China Industrial Output Grinds to Slowest Since 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not great with math I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Donald Trump: The New ‘Jackie O’ Is ‘Melania T’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackie was never a porn star nor a whore like Melania.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t says to America, "Who's gonna stop me?" some cheer, the same ones that cried for 8 years about overstepping presidential authority . . . but now that it's their guy . . .


Let us know when he puts spigot boy to work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let us know when he puts spigot boy to work.


Lots of minimum wage jobs out there . . . go get one poi boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

*Rapper Vic Mensa Puts White Kids in Cages in ‘Camp America’ Video*





Vic Mensa/YouTube/Screenshot
JEROME HUDSON14 Jun 2019952
2:31
*Rapper Vic Mensa released the video for his latest political anthem, “Camp America,” which reimagines ICE detention centers and President Donald Trump’s immigration policy as “summer camps” and sees white children in cages drinking toilet water and ingesting drugs.*

“We’ll be living it up, not giving a fuck Splitting you up, then we put you in cuffs Then we shipping you off, yeah, you could get lost at Camp America,” Vic Mensa says as images show small children in orange jumpsuits being ordered around by guards in a detention facility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jackie was never a porn star nor a whore like Melania.


Why you mad?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of minimum wage jobs out there . . . go get one poi boy.


You mean one that gives raises of more than 2 cents a year?


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jackie was never a porn star nor a whore like Melania.


*You love to lick the bottom of the urinal don't you....*


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jackie was never a porn star nor a whore like Melania.


I worked with Jackie O's cousin for a while - an MIT dropout who was a certified acoustic engineer (he ran Advent Speakers' test lab before coming west) and was an engineering tech on my staff before being promoted to System Admin on our new HP9000 mainframe.  Last I heard he was marketing a new type of glue he and a partner had conjured up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean one that gives raises of more than 2 cents a year?


You do enjoy being wrong, and then doubling down on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I worked with Jackie O's cousin for a while - an MIT dropout who was a certified acoustic engineer (he ran Advent Speakers' test lab before coming west) and was an engineering tech on my staff before being promoted to System Admin on our new HP9000 mainframe.  Last I heard he was marketing a new type of glue he and a partner had conjured up.



*Did you go to MIT......................????*


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Did you go to MIT......................????*


They accepted me but another school offered me more money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do enjoy being wrong, and then doubling down on it.


Huspolaism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I worked with Jackie O's cousin for a while - an MIT dropout who was a certified acoustic engineer (he ran Advent Speakers' test lab before coming west) and was an engineering tech on my staff before being promoted to System Admin on our new HP9000 mainframe.  Last I heard he was marketing a new type of glue he and a partner had conjured up.


Messy is that you?


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messy is that you?


People who tell you about jobs that require a brain scare you, don’t they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> They accepted me but another school offered me more money.


What did  janitors make back then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Attribution: Screenshot from ArkLaTex Homepage YouTube

Five old white men turn small Texas town into 'sanctuary city for the unborn'
Jun 13, 2019 8:08am PDT by Laura Clawson, Daily Kos Staff





6967
Five old white men voted this week to make Waskom, Texas, a “sanctuary city for the unborn.” The picture up there pretty much says it all, but the smugness on display in the video will outright make you sick.

“It’s all in an effort to make it to the Supreme Court and win,” NBC News 6 reported. Even though the city can’t afford a lawsuit and really, guys? C’mon, it’s not like Waskom, Texas, population 2,200 or so, is the only place trying to spark a case that will lead to the Trump Supreme Court overturning _Roe v. Wade_. With no abortion providers in the East Texas city and all those other abortion bans from places that can afford a lawyer, this looks a little bit like grandstanding for attention.

Supporters of the measure say it’s intended to be preventative, because apparently they believe there’s an abortion-industrial complex intending to open a clinic in every Texas town of 2,000.

Waskom does not appear to be the kind of sanctuary city that seeks to protect children who are born and breathing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did  janitors make back then?


How elitist of you.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

"The white supremacist-in-chief" is a stain on the great American legacy and should be erased.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did  janitors make back then?


I don't know, but I got all tuition, fees, room and board, and extra spending money.  It was Cold War years, so engineering and science schools had lots of government money to hire professors, put up new buildings, and throw at students.  My PSAT score was just below Merit Scholar cutoff, but rural schools like Clarkson College of Technology had a hard time hooking those on the list in competition with Ivies, MIT, etc, so they dipped a little to pick those like me.

The next 2 summers I worked as an apprentice plumber/electrician/HV tech (no AC in New Hampshire in those days) where I got minimum wage, $1.50 and $1.60/hr.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The white supremacist-in-chief" is a stain on the great American legacy and should be erased.


LBJ isnt President anymore, and you cant change history.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> LBJ isnt President anymore, and you cant change history.


LBJ was picked to run with JFK because he was the prototype conservative Southern Democrat politician of the 50's, pretty much the opposite of JFK's liberal big-money Yankee image.  He turned out to be more socialist than JFK (or even FDR) ever thought of being.  A cynic would say he was trying to buy support at home to counter his unpopular aggressive push on Vietnam.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> LBJ isnt President anymore, and you cant change history.


Isn't that what MAGA is all about going back to when "America" was great?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't that what MAGA is all about going back to when "America" was great?


MAGA is old news.
Its #KAG now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How elitist of you.


My dad was a janitor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> MAGA is old news.
> Its #KAG now.


You mean KTOJ? Keep t outta jail? Wouldn't want to see your grand poobah/imperial wizard in chains now would we, that's what ya all want to do to them (at the least).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My dad was a janitor.


What does that have do with anything? . . . and t once had a "black" on his payroll.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> People who tell you about jobs that require a brain scare you, don’t they?


Huspola, is that you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did  janitors make back then?


Min wage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The white supremacist-in-chief" is a stain on the great American legacy and should be erased.


You people were stained for life by your nominee.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean KTOJ? Keep t outta jail? Wouldn't want to see your grand poobah/imperial wizard in chains now would we, that's what ya all want to do to them (at the least).


Get that T-bag off your face.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> They accepted me but another school offered me more money.



*For some " Reason " I just don't trust your response....*

*Why is that Spola...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4892


*The amount of logons " Clifton " has at present...and growing....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Min wage.


That was before the invasion when Americans did it all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does that have do with anything? . . . and t once had a "black" on his payroll.
> *‘Completely Erroneous’: New York Times Busted for Fake News Story on Harriet Tubman $20 Bill*
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully black folks will soon realize the white racist liberals are still just using them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

*‘Completely Erroneous’: New York Times Busted for Fake News Story on Harriet Tubman $20 Bill*





Harvey B. Lindsley/Library of Congress via AP
HANNAH BLEAU15 Jun 20191,371
5:08
*The U.S. Treasury is denying a piece from the New York Times which accused the Trump administration of delaying the release of the $20 Harriet Tubman bill and doing so for political reasons.*

The New York Times ran a piece Friday, wrought with speculation on Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin’s rationale for “delaying” the release of Harriet Tubman’s $20 bill.

Former Treasury Secretary Jacob Lew set the process in motion in 2016. Proponents of the bill change hoped that it would be completed by 2020, in conjunction with the 100th anniversary of the passage of the 19th Amendment. However, during an appearance before the House Financial Services Committee in May, Mnuchin noted that a 2020 rollout was improbable– if not impossible– due to daunting technical issues. Mnuchin indicated that the redesigned bill would make an emergence in 2028 with designs coming out two years prior.

However, the New York Times spoke to an anonymous employee of the bureau, who supposedly viewed a digital image of the redesigned bill.

The development of the note did not stop there. A current employee of the bureau, who asked not to be named because of the sensitivity of the matter, personally viewed a metal engraving plate and a digital image of a Tubman $20 bill while it was being reviewed by engravers and Secret Service officials as recently as May 2018. This person said that the design appeared to be far along in the process.

View image on Twitter


Alan Rappeport

✔@arappeport
https://twitter.com/arappeport/status/1139503199159750656

Here’s an early design of the Harriet Tubman $20 bill created by the Bureau of Engraving and Printing. Steven Mnuchin said designs would be delayed until 2026 and a future Treasury secretary will decide who’s on the face of the note. https://nyti.ms/2XL7gCH 


4,777
5:01 AM - Jun 14, 2019

2,413 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




That source fueled speculation from the New York Times, which pondered if Mnuchin “delayed” the release in order to avoid conflict from Trump, who is a fan of the Andrew Jackson $20 bill.

But the Treasury Department, which oversees the engraving bureau, decided that a new $20 bill would not be made public next year. Current and former department officials say Mr. Mnuchin chose the delay to avoid the possibility that Mr. Trump would cancel the plan outright and create even more controversy.

Mnuchin has denied that.

Further, by citing the anonymous employee, the Times implied that the design is much further along than the current administration is willing to admit.

The U.S. Treasury Department is denying the Times’ story altogether. Senior Adviser for Public Affairs to the Secretary of the Treasury Monica Crowley said the existing timetable is “consistent” with the previous administration’s, adding that Mnuchin is focused solely on “security features and anti-counterfeiting measures.”



“The scheduled release (printing) of the $20 bill is on a timetable consistent with the previous administration,” Crowley said in a statement.

“The Secretary at this point is focused on security features and anti-counterfeiting measures related to the currency,” the statement continued. “The suggestion that the process is being delayed is completely erroneous.”

View image on Twitter


Treasury Public Affairs

✔@TreasurySpox
https://twitter.com/TreasurySpox/status/1139633270709243906

Treasury spokesperson response to today’s misleading New York Times story:


57
1:38 PM - Jun 14, 2019

69 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




Bureau of Engraving and Printing Director Len Olijar also released a strong statement denying the existence of a potential 2020 release. That was never going to happen, he claimed, while adding that the focus lies squarely with implementing advanced security features. Because those take years to finalize, it would be impossible to make legitimate mock-ups of the bill public.

The statement reads in part:

“As technology has evolved, banknote production has vastly changed over the last three decades. The next family of notes require new, overt and covert security features for the public, the banknote equipment manufacturers, and the central bank, to keep our currency safe and secure. Security features also need to work in mass production. A design can change during testing. The overwhelming success of the redesigned $100 in thwarting counterfeiting, is greatly due to the effectiveness of the blue security thread which is a public feature (and which a design was integrated around afterwards). That development alone of that security feature took approximately 10 years to finalize.

“Moreover, BEP was never going to unveil a note design in 2020. To keep our currency safe and secure, it is unwise to give counterfeiters a look at a potential future note far in advance of a note going into circulation. Additionally, if the concept of a note that was made public by the government were to change during that lengthy amount of time, it would create confusion in the global marketplace, further aiding counterfeiters.”

“No Bureau or Department official has ‘scrapped’ anything; it is too early to develop an integrated concept or design until security features are finalized. The aesthetics or look of the note has always come after and been driven by the security features. Everything remains on the table.

Olijar added that the Times’ “sneak peek” of the Tubman $20 bill is not anything new. Rather, it is merely a “copy of an old Series note with the signatures of former officials, with a different image super-imposed on it.”

“It is not a new $20 note, as incorrectly stated by the New York Times, in any way, shape or form,” Olijar said. “The facsimile contained no security features or offset printing included on currency notes.”

“There is nothing about that illustration that even begins to meet technical requirements for the next family of notes,” he added.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The amount of logons " Clifton " has at present...and growing....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Completely Erroneous’: New York Times Busted for Fake News Story on Harriet Tubman $20 Bill*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who pays attention knows t will do everything he can to stop this change from ever happening . . . for more than one reason, all having to do with his racial bias.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

JUNE 15, 2019
*Stone defense team exposes the 'intelligence community's' betrayal of their responsibilities*
By Thomas Lifson
As the Russia Hoax is being unwound, we are learning some deeply disturbing lessons about the level of corruption at the top levels of the agencies charged with protecting us from external threats. One jaw-dropping example has just been exposed by the legal team defending Roger Stone.

Foundational to the entire narrative that Russia "interfered" with our election and that President Trump "colluded" with this interference is the conclusion issued by the "intelligence community" that the DNC emails were hacked by Russia. According to this assertion, the exposure of those emails affected the election, and therefore Trump benefited from Russian interference, and colluded by joking that Russia should locate the 30,000 emails Hillary Clinton deleted and BleachBitted, making recovery impossible.

There has already been ample reason to dismiss this collective judgment from the Intelligence Community, primarily focusing on the fact that the download speed of the emails could only have been achieved by loading it on a device attached to the server itself. It was too fast to have been sent via the internet to a hacker. But now, the Department of Justice had made an admission in response to a filing by Manafort's defense team that reveals they did not carry out their basic responsibilities.

Sundance of Conservative Tree House explains:

Despite the Russian 'hacking' claim the DOJ previously admitted the DNC would not let FBI investigators review the DNC server. Instead the DNC provided the FBI with analysis of a technical review done through a cyber-security contract with Crowdstrike. (snip)

 In a court filing (full pdf below) the scale of sketchy has increased exponentially.

Suspecting they could prove the Russian hacking claim was false, lawyers representing Roger Stone requested the full Crowdstrike report on the DNC hack. When the DOJ responded to the Stone motion they made a rather significant admission. Not only did the FBI not review the DNC server, the FBI/DOJ never even saw the Crowdstrike report.







A series of official pronouncements were based on the DNC's redacted summary of the original report. The intelligence community, on which the US taxpayers spend scores of billions of dollars annually, put its credibility behind the DNC's word, without even letting us know the basis for their "conclusion." (snip)

This means the FBI and DOJ, and all of the downstream claims by the intelligence apparatus; including the December 2016 Joint Analysis Report and January 2017 Intelligence Community Assessment, all the way to the Weissmann/Mueller report and the continued claims therein; were based on the official intelligence agencies of the U.S. government and the U.S. Department of Justice taking the word of a hired contractor for the Democrat party….. despite their inability to examine the server and/or actually see an unredacted technical forensic report from the investigating contractor.

The entire apparatus of the U.S. government just took their word for it…

…and used the claim therein as an official position….

…which led to a subsequent government claim, in court, of absolute certainty that Russia hacked the DNC.


Why bother funding these agencies if they don't even check the basic data and then claim to have come to conclusions on their own?

John Durham plans to question the intelligence agencies. This should be part of the investigation.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone who pays attention knows t will do everything he can to stop this change from ever happening . . . for more than one reason, all having to do with his racial bias.



*You sir are provoking a scandal where there is no scandal along with the NYT....*

*You sir are a FULL BLOWN RACIST....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4894


*Reported ......for ignorance.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re just mad that mueller t-bagged you people


How would you know, since you were too lazy to read the report?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How would you know, since you were too lazy to read the report?


I read your report and it says you're pissed the Muller couldnt get the glove to fit.
If the glove doesn't fit, ...


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I read your report and it says you're pissed the Muller couldnt get the glove to fit.
> If the glove doesn't fit, ...


That report has 10 fingers that fit just fine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> That report has 10 fingers that fit just fine.


Really?
What is the President being charged with?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> What is the President being charged with?


Wait, I know the answer to this...
Is this it?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> What is the President being charged with?


That's the question before the various House committees investigating.  Obstruction of justice is obvious to anyone who is looking honestly at the findings.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I read your report and it says you're pissed the Muller couldnt get the glove to fit.
> If the glove doesn't fit, ...


You didn’t read it either.  If you had, you’d know exactly the 10 articulated acts of obstruction of justice Trump committed, and exactly why Mueller declined to indict a sitting president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You didn’t read it either.  If you had, you’d know exactly the 10 articulated acts of obstruction of justice Trump committed, and exactly why Mueller declined to indict a sitting president.


The plumbers sources don't tell him the full story, and he's fine with that. Like t he doesn't even want to read the Readers Digest version, they like books with pictures.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You didn’t read it either.  If you had, you’d know exactly the 10 articulated acts of obstruction of justice Trump committed, and exactly why Mueller declined to indict a sitting president.


You go with that.
Why was slick willie charged with real crimes when he got impeached?

I posted the impeachable offense.    post #19213


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You go with that.
> Why was slick willie charged with real crimes when he got impeached?
> 
> I posted the impeachable offense.    post #19213


Good luck with the “Bill Did Worse” defense when the FRCrP are applied.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> That's the question before the various House committees investigating.  Obstruction of justice is obvious to anyone who is looking honestly at the findings.


Coocoo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Good luck with the “Bill Did Worse” defense when the FRCrP are applied.


Its not a "Bill did worse" defense.
Its just a fact. Bill was impeached for actual crimes.
Not some screaming leftist in a green jacket.

Dont let me dissuade you though.
I love the grassy knoll shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumbers sources don't tell him the full story, and he's fine with that. Like t he doesn't even want to read the Readers Digest version, they like books with pictures.


Still draggin’ that net.  Sore losers.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not a "Bill did worse" defense.
> Its just a fact. Bill was impeached for actual crimes.
> Not some screaming leftist in a green jacket.
> 
> ...


I claim "Screaming Leftist in a Green Jacket" as a garage-band name.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I claim "Screaming Leftist in a Green Jacket" as a garage-band name.


Its yours.

Signed, giver.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not a "Bill did worse" defense.
> Its just a fact. Bill was impeached for actual crimes.
> Not some screaming leftist in a green jacket.
> 
> ...


Well.  Now that you’re angry, let’s try a little lesson in actual facts.  Obstruction of Justice is an actual federal crime.  It was articulated, analyzed and concluded with respect to ten separate criminal acts perpetrated by Trump in an exhaustive report you still have not read. 

You claim you read it. My opinion is you are a liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well.  Now that you’re angry, let’s try a little lesson in actual facts.  Obstruction of Justice is an actual federal crime.  It was articulated, analyzed and concluded with respect to ten separate criminal acts perpetrated by Trump in an exhaustive report you still have not read.
> 
> You claim you read it. My opinion is you are a liar.


Not angry, bro.
Did I claim I read it?
No, and I dont plan on it until I reread War and Peace a couple more times. (priorities).
I did read your report and was not impressed with the content, although the flourishes were not altogether terrible.
Dont forget to breath....
regards,

-giver-


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not angry, bro.
> Did I claim I read it?
> No, and I dont plan on it until I reread War and Peace a couple more times. (priorities).
> I did read your report and was not impressed with the content, although the flourishes were not altogether terrible.
> ...


If you didn't read it, who told you it was no good?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not angry, bro.
> Did I claim I read it?
> No, and I dont plan on it until I reread War and Peace a couple more times. (priorities).
> I did read your report and was not impressed with the content, although the flourishes were not altogether terrible.
> ...


Do you know who I am?

I'm No Greene!

 I made my bones when you were going out with cheerleaders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Do you know who I am?
> 
> I'm No Greene!
> 
> I made my bones when you were going out with cheerleaders.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well.  Now that you’re angry, let’s try a little lesson in actual facts.  Obstruction of Justice is an actual federal crime.  It was articulated, analyzed and concluded with respect to ten separate criminal acts perpetrated by Trump in an exhaustive report you still have not read.
> 
> You claim you read it. My opinion is you are a liar.


Are you an attorney?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you an attorney?


A provocateur.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumbers sources don't tell him the full story, and he's fine with that. Like t he doesn't even want to read the Readers Digest version, they like books with pictures.


When will stop your projecting Daffy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> That's the question before the various House committees investigating.  Obstruction of justice is obvious to anyone who is looking honestly at the findings.


It wasn't obvious to Mueller and that's what he does...
You think the ship of fools in Congress will find what Mueller did not?
Well of course you do...


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It wasn't obvious to Mueller and that's what he does...
> You think the ship of fools in Congress will find what Mueller did not?
> Well of course you do...


Who told you M did not find anything?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Who told you M did not find anything?


Where did I say Mueller did not find anything?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say Mueller did not find anything?


"... will find what Mueller did not..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Has anybody ever been exonerated for something you were never accused of or charged with?
Evidence of a crime is needed in order to charge someone with that crime.

Mueller did report:
“The evidence we obtained about the president’s actions and intent presents difficult issues that would need to be resolved if we were making a traditional prosecutorial judgment. At the same time, if we had confidence after a thorough investigation of the facts that the president clearly did not commit obstruction of justice, we would so state. Based on the facts and the applicable legal standards, we are unable to reach that judgment. Accordingly, while this report does not conclude that the president committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him.”


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Who told you M did not find anything?


Bill Barr told him.  Case cloooosed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

HEADLINES





UAW loses yet again in Tennessee

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 1:01 pm on June 15, 2019 

Back in April, we looked at the efforts by United Auto Workers (UAW) to get their foot in the door at the Volkswagen plant in Chattanooga, Tennessee. This was their second effort after failing in a similar effort in 2014. The union painted the company as a bunch of villains who didn’t want to allow workers to organize, but opponents of the proposal pointed out that unionization would only drive up costs and potentially wind up eliminating jobs in the long run. With politicians and celebrities weighing in on both sides, everyone expected a close vote. But now the process has ended and the result was the same. The workers voted against joining the UAW and will continue to represent themselves through an internal employee organization. (Associated Press)




Workers at Volkswagen’s plant in Chattanooga, Tennessee, voted Friday night against forming a factory-wide union, handing a setback to the United Auto Workers’ efforts to gain a foothold among foreign auto facilities in the South.

The vote of hourly workers began Wednesday and concluded Friday. Preliminary results show 833 employees voted against representation and 776 voted for it, the German automaker said in a statement. VW said about 93% of the roughly 1,700 eligible employees voted.

“Our employees have spoken,” Frank Fischer, president and CEO of Volkswagen Chattanooga, said in the company statement.

The 883 to 776 result was pretty much the same margin we saw in 2014 when workers voted 712 to 626 against unionization.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> "... will find what Mueller did not..."


Mueller did not charge the President with obstruction
But you think the idiots in Congress will...very optimistic of you. 

.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Has anybody ever been exonerated for something you were never accused of or charged with?
> Evidence of a crime is needed in order to charge someone with that crime.
> 
> Mueller did report:
> “The evidence we obtained about the president’s actions and intent presents difficult issues that would need to be resolved if we were making a traditional prosecutorial judgment. At the same time, if we had confidence after a thorough investigation of the facts that the president clearly did not commit obstruction of justice, we would so state. Based on the facts and the applicable legal standards, we are unable to reach that judgment. Accordingly, while this report does not conclude that the president committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him.”


I  agree with M.  I think he is guilty too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Bill Barr told him.  Case cloooosed.


Read what Mueller wrote in the report.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I  agree with M.  I think he is guilty too.


He's unable to reach that conclusion...using legal standards.
Something you obviously don't use.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mueller did not charge the President with obstruction
> But you think the idiots in Congress will...very optimistic of you.
> 
> .


Under the Constitution, the House gets to decide whether or not to charge the President with impeachable crimes.  The Senate then sits as the jury to hear the House's case and the President's defense, with the Chief Justice presiding.  Were you out that week in high school?

Mueller's role so far has been as an investigator, and he may become a primary witness in both proceedings.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mueller did not charge the President with obstruction
> But you think the idiots in Congress will...very optimistic of you.
> 
> .


M was not allowed under DOJ policy and established precedent to charge the President with anything.  If you didn't know that before this year, it's in M's report.

This has all been covered here before.  Are you really as ignorant as you appear, or just repeatedly being a troll?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's unable to reach that conclusion...using legal standards.
> Something you obviously don't use.


Who told you that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> M was not allowed under DOJ policy and established precedent to charge the President with anything.  If you didn't know that before this year, it's in M's report.
> 
> This has all been covered here before.  Are you really as ignorant as you appear, or just repeatedly being a troll?


This is just another lie you’ve been instructed to propagate you fascist.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is just another lie you’ve been instructed to propagate you fascist.


I see one vote for "repeated troll".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is just another lie you’ve been instructed to propagate you fascist.


More irony from an admitted troll.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More irony from an admitted troll.


Are you mad at dad on Father’s Day?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Who told you that?


"We did not determine that the President did commit a crime".


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Another facet to the 25th Amendment diamond -- "Article II allows me to do whatever I want" from t recently.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "We did not determine that the President did commit a crime".


Interesting, but garbage.  An actual sentence from M reads "At the same time, if we had confidence after a thorough investigation of the facts that the president clearly did not commit obstruction of justice, we would so state."

Who is feeding you your garbage today, or have you finished W&P already?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting, but garbage.  An actual sentence from M reads "At the same time, if we had confidence after a thorough investigation of the facts that the president clearly did not commit obstruction of justice, we would so state."
> 
> Who is feeding you your garbage today, or have you finished W&P already?


Its not a prosectutor's or "investigator's" job to exonerate.
If he could have found an actual crime to pin the President with, he would have said so.
His "we didnt because we cant convict" is a cop out.

Ken Starr listed several counts against Bill Clinton.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not a prosectutor's or "investigator's" job to exonerate.
> If he could have found an actual crime to pin the President with, he would have said so.
> His "we didnt because we cant convict" is a cop out.
> 
> Ken Starr listed several counts against Bill Clinton.


More garbage, and I noticed you are not revealing your source.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not a prosectutor's or "investigator's" job to exonerate.
> If he could have found an actual crime to pin the President with, he would have said so.
> His "we didnt because we cant convict" is a cop out.
> 
> Ken Starr listed several counts against Bill Clinton.


Seems you have your blinders on and only want to here what you want to hear. You seem to be backed up and in need of a proper plunging . . . it's oozing from your every pore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

"I run the country"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Read what Mueller wrote in the report.


Seems there is a partisan dividing line concerning the Mueller report. Those who unfailingly support t won't read the Mueller report as, in reality, they know what's in it don't want to hear it . . . and those that don't/won't and may never forgive America for electing this buffoon, and Republicans for bending over forward for this con man who do read the report knowing what is in it and relishing it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems there is a partisan dividing line concerning the Mueller report. Those who unfailingly support t won't read the Mueller report as, in reality, they know what's in it don't want to hear it . . . and those that don't/won't and may never forgive America for electing this buffoon, and Republicans for bending over forward for this con man who do read the report knowing what is in it and relishing it.



*Everyone has read it....!*
*The HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVE'S Democratic crazies read the relevant pages YOU*
*Dimwits keep referring to on the floor...where have you been...!*

*Just so I can help YOU...Here's the whole report again....read it and show *
*where the crimes are....don't regurgitate talking points, point out the CRIMES *
*President Donald J. Trump committed..cite each and everyone Mr Dimwitted Poster.*


*http://digg.com/2019/mueller-report-pdf*


*Your Democratic Party and it's Domestic/Foreign Criminal*
*co-conspirators are ALL under investigation for attempting*
*to prevent the election of/and unseat a duly elected President.*

*What YOU and your party are doing is akin to a 10 year old *
*throwing a temper tantrum when caught Lying/Stealing....*
*The American Public KNOWS IT !*

*Furthermore the 23 candidates YOUR party has thrown at the*
*barn wall are only to further distract from the EVIDENCE of the *
*Crimes they perpetrated before/during/after the 2016 election cycle....*

*I suggested to you many times before that you should do your research*
*yet you refuse to do so and continue to repeat LIES in an attempt *
*to rewrite History...it's NOT GOING TO HAPPEN !*

*They've been Caught....you need to face the FACTS !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Everyone has read it....!*
> *The HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVE'S Democratic crazies read the relevant pages YOU*
> *Dimwits keep referring to on the floor...where have you been...!*
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

"Very, very, very, very, very, very unfair" to hold people accountable for their words and actions, "very, very, very unfair".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

I see t only believes in pollsters when they find in his favor . . . just like with judges . . . . Supreme Court rulings . . . ratings . . . world leaders . . . news agencies . . . pundits . . . wives . . . gaming commissioners . . . teachers . . . religious leaders . . .


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Very, very, very, very, very, very unfair" to hold people accountable for their words and actions, "very, very, very unfair".


I would tell you to stop feeding the troll but it stops me from doing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I would tell you to stop feeding the troll but it stops me from doing it.


Its just funny to watch them think they are so right while they are so demonstrably wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Under the Constitution, the House gets to decide whether or not to charge the President with impeachable crimes.  The Senate then sits as the jury to hear the House's case and the President's defense, with the Chief Justice presiding.  Were you out that week in high school?
> 
> Mueller's role so far has been as an investigator, and he may become a primary witness in both proceedings.


You clowns were so sure Mueller was going to show how he and Barry knew what was going on with the Russians when they ignored the 80’s U.S. foreign policies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its just funny to watch them think they are so right while they are so demonstrably wrong.


Even when the exact opposite is demonstrably right,  you people still think you’re smarter than your Savior Mueller.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even when the exact opposite is demonstrably right,  you people still think you’re smarter than your Savior Mueller.


So do you now think Mueller's report is bunk, or have you gone back to believing it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems there is a partisan dividing line concerning the Mueller report. Those who unfailingly support t won't read the Mueller report as, in reality, they know what's in it don't want to hear it . . . and those that don't/won't and may never forgive America for electing this buffoon, and Republicans for bending over forward for this con man who do read the report knowing what is in it and relishing it.


Hillary losing really pissed  you off didn’t it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> So do you now think Mueller's report is bunk, or have you gone back to believing it?


Did we ever find out how many votes were stolen?  Or are and junior gonna keep dragging that net?  Or how about we try some 80’s foreign policy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary losing really pissed  you off didn’t it.


That t won and has acted like an ass-clown ever since is the concern.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That t won and has acted like an ass-clown ever since is the concern.


It really brought out the ass clown in millions of you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see t only believes in pollsters when they find in his favor . . . just like with judges . . . . Supreme Court rulings . . . ratings . . . world leaders . . . news agencies . . . pundits . . . wives . . . gaming commissioners . . . teachers . . . religious leaders . . .



*Do you go to the corner market where the cashier treats you like crap, ignores*
*you, never has the right products, belittles you when you question the date*
*codes, Etc Etc Etc.....*
*or*
*Do you go to the corner market where the cashier always has a smile and *
*makes sure your experience is a pleasurable one while stocking the products*
*you desire....*

*The man is 73 years old and put his life on hold to make this country back*
*into a profitable, prosperous, employee/employer friendly place to manufacture*
*and distribute American Made Products....*

*You cannot see the results quite yet because YOU are part of the problem.*
*All I ever hear/see from individuals like you is 100 % negativity on the *
*improvements he's getting done and implementing to change America into*
*a better place to do business. *

*A perfect example is when a business person goes to a run down area and*
*sees a diamond in the rough, they want to bring Capital into the area and *
*build new warehouses or renovate existing structures to accommodate the*
*overall business vision they have that is a win win for everyone....but the *
*local city counsels/state agencies have another whole agenda...*
*Fleecing the business person who is bringing in the Capital....*
*That is the ( short term mentality ) city/state officials bring to the table.*
*The business person was a long term plan that will rejuvenate the area*
*and provide employment to the locals who are unemployed or working*
*at piss poor jobs...*

*That's the overall picture right there....and Democrats/Rhinos/Republicans*
*who have vested themselves in the offshore " Cheap Labor " thru lobbying *
*are the roadblocks our POTUS is removing or in the process of removing...*

*DO YOU WANT LIVE IN A SHITHOLE TEN YEARS FROM NOW !*
*OR*
*DO YOU WANT TO LIVE IN A COUNTRY THAT IS FLUSH WITH CAPITAL
THAT ENABLES RAISING AMERICA OUT OF THE SPIRAL IT HAS BEEN IN !*

*DON'T EVEN POST THAT WE ARE NOT BORDERLINE SHITHOLE.....*
*WE ARE ON THAT ROAD BECAUSE OF YOU AND YOUR KINDS POLICIES
AND SUPPORT OF POLICIES THAT ENABLE " SHITHOLES " !!!!*




*




*

*SHITHOLE !*

*




*

*SHITHOLE !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It really brought out the ass clown in millions of you.


Some more than others,lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its just funny to watch them think they are so right while they are so demonstrably wrong.


Ditto


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ditto


Cept the truth only seems to go one way, mine, sorry you lose again.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you go to the corner market where the cashier treats you like crap, ignores*
> *you, never has the right products, belittles you when you question the date*
> *codes, Etc Etc Etc.....*
> *or*
> ...


Look, you’re being a little wise guy, OK? Which is, you know, typical for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cept the truth only seems to go one way, mine, sorry you lose again.


The Authority!  Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cept the truth only seems to go one way, mine, sorry you lose again.


Look touche bag, I'm blessed.
I have a wonderful family, grew up and live in one of the most desirable places in SoCal.
My kids have graduated from college, I own my home.
I get paid lots of money to do what I enjoy doing.
As far as the truth goes. you wouldn't know the truth if it kicked you square in the puss...ya delusional piece of discharge.
"sorry you lose again"....why the fuck would you want to sound like Danny Glover in Shooter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look touche bag, I'm blessed.
> I have a wonderful family, grew up and live in one of the most desirable places in SoCal.
> My kids have graduated from college, I own my home.
> I get paid lots of money to do what I enjoy doing.
> ...


Then why are you never stable and in control of your emotions?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Like most supporters of President Donald Trump, I have the good sense to know when I’m being flimflammed by liberal media nincompoops.

I expect such flimflammery from the likes of Fake News CNN and Even Faker News MSNBC, but now I see it coming from my beloved news network of choice: Fox News.

That’s right. The network I believed I could trust to always tell me President Trump is beloved by all Americans and has never made even a minor mistake has suddenly pumped out outrageous misinformation that it refers to as “a poll.”

This so-called poll, released Sunday, alleges that the greatest U.S. president in history — Donald J. Trump, long may he reign — is looked on negatively by 53 percent of Americans and is polling neck-and-neck with some smartypants DEMONcrat mayor from South Bend, Ind.

Yeah, right. Nobody I interact with on pro-Trump Facebook pages or talk to during weekly meetings of my gun club’s Hillary for Prison Committee ever has a negative thing to say about the president. How dumb does Fox News think I were?

Here, if you can believe it, is more obviously made-up information from this FAKE POLL Fox News put out:

— 50 percent of “Americans” think the Trump campaign coordinated with Russia in the 2016 election, up from 44 percent in March.

— 50 percent of people polled think Trump should either be impeached and removed from office or impeached but not removed.

Joe Biden and 39 percent would vote for Trump.

— If the choice were Bernie Sanders, 49 percent would vote for him and 40 percent would vote for Trump.

— Elizabeth Warren beats Trump 43 percent to 41 percent.

— Kamala Harris beats Trump 42 percent to 41 percent.

— South Bend Mayor Pete Buttigieg beats Trump 41 percent to 40 percent.

— If Trump were reelected, 50 percent of respondents said they would be either “displeased” or “scared.”

THESE ARE OUTRAGEOUS LIES!!

You expect phony poll results from the Amazon Washington Post or the Failing New York Times. But coming from Fox News? It’s just unacceptable. Even if the poll is accurate — and I know it’s not because I don’t want it do be — Fox News should know better than to report such a thing.

I know some of you are saying, “Rex, the president is a great and honest man who has done more in the first two years of his presidency than any other president in history and, possibly, more than any other world leader in history, but how can you be so certain these poll results are made-up and that we should give Fox News the nickname Lyin’ Fox News?”

To which I say, “It’s simple.” I just apply the same accuracy test President Trump has used since he took office and throughout his amazingly successful business career:

Does the information make Trump look bad in any way, shape or form? If the answer is yes, the information is made-up and the people behind that information are dishonest dopes jealous of Trump’s incredible abilities and good looks.

I know Trump is infallible because all information to the contrary is deeply flawed, the work of shrill liberals who want to destroy America. Duh.

Just look at how the president handled recent reports about leaked internal polling data from his reelection campaign that showed him running well behind Biden in the key swing states of Pennsylvania, Wisconsin and Florida and barely ahead of Biden in Texas.

In an interview with ABC News’ George Stephanopoulos, Trump sensibly denied the existence of those garbage numbers.

“Nobody showed you those polls because those polls don’t exist, George. Those polls don’t exist,” Trump said.

And that was completely true, until Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale confirmed to ABC News that the leaked poll numbers were real. That was a smart move, as I’m sure Trump told Parscale to contradict him and the president is always one step ahead of everyone.

Parscale said those bad polling numbers are old and don’t count, so that technically means they don’t exist, which we already knew because Trump said they don’t exist. And besides, we know anything that makes Trump look bad is fake.

This stuff isn’t complicated, folks.

The Trump campaign responded to these nonexistent, don’t-count, old, imaginary leaked polls over the weekend by cutting ties with three members of its polling team. That was also a smart move. And now the president and his supporters MUST take the same approach with Fox News, as the network is equally guilty of reporting polling data that makes the president look bad.

Fox News has apparently decided to join the rest of the mainstream media and engage in PRESIDENTIAL HARASSMENT by publishing nonfawning information about Trump, and that kind of dishonesty cannot go unpunished.

As we await the glorious kickoff of Trump’s 2020 reelection campaign Tuesday in Orlando, Florida, I call on all devoted MAGA supporters to join me in calling for Fox News to be SHUT DOWN.

It’s clear the network can’t be trusted, and I hope President Trump will order his attorneys at the Department of Justice to investigate and possibly prosecute everyone who works there except for Sean Hannity.

Until further notice, I encourage all patriots to get their news only from my Hillary for Prison Committee’s weekly newsletter.

Thank you, and may God bless President Trump, whose favorability rating is currently 199 percent and who, if the election were today, would beat Sleepy Joe Biden eleventy-billion to zero.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/columns/rex-huppke/ct-met-trump-polling-reelection-fox-news-biden-huppke-20190616-story.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like most supporters of President Donald Trump, I have the good sense to know when I’m being flimflammed by liberal media nincompoops.
> 
> I expect such flimflammery from the likes of Fake News CNN and Even Faker News MSNBC, but now I see it coming from my beloved news network of choice: Fox News.
> 
> ...



*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Wipe my lips*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Wipe my nose*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Cut n Paste*
*Regurgitate*
*Rinse and Repeat*

*Rodent does have a pattern, that's for sure......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

*Supporters Line up 40 Hours Early for Donald Trump 2020 Kickoff Rally*



_





ISABEL INFANTES/AFP/Getty 
CHARLIE SPIERING 17 Jun 2019 
*President Donald Trump’s supporters began lining up in Florida on Monday morning ahead of his scheduled campaign launch on Tuesday.*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Supporters Line up 40 Hours Early for Donald Trump 2020 Kickoff Rally*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only more of you could simply admit that's all there is to it.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only more of you could simply admit that's all there is to it.


These knuckleheads have a distinct pattern of activities.  Their go-to modus operandi is to exalt in Trump perfectionism, especially when so flawed and hypocritical Trump’s actions and omissions are exposed.  

When confronted with incontrovertible facts, their safe zone is a combination of three retorts.  One, it would be worse if Hillary was President.  Two, whatever irredeemable act was revealed, Bill did even worse things.  Or three, the rhetorical question of how many votes were “stolen”.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> These knuckleheads have a distinct pattern of activities.  Their go-to modus operandi is to exalt in Trump perfectionism, especially when so flawed and hypocritical Trump’s actions and omissions are exposed.
> 
> When confronted with incontrovertible facts, their safe zone is a combination of three retorts.  One, it would be worse if Hillary was President.  Two, whatever irredeemable act was revealed, Bill did even worse things.  Or three, the rhetorical question of how many votes were “stolen”.


.............................................................





* Nonononono Silver *
Joined: May 26, 2017
Messages: 1,210
Likes Received: 87
Trophy Points: 48
Ratings: +594 / 14
....................................................................




*Good Grief are you Triggered.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Seems "Trump Heights" is just another fake development that doesn't exist, hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems "Trump Heights" is just another fake
> development that doesn't exist, hilarious.


*You really want to take down Spola as the " Top LIAR " on the Forum*
*don't you...............*


*Israel announces new Golan Heights 
settlement named 'Trump Heights'

By Oren Liebermann, Michael Schwartz and Rob Picheta, CNN

Updated 9:13 AM ET, Mon June 17, 2019 





*


*Gotta start somewhere.....looks like every other building project*
*proposal roll out.....*

*" Rodent " " RatPatrol " " Husker Du " is jealous of yet another *
*accolade that has been bestowed on the current POTUS...*
*Not to mention his wife..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Seems another one of t's "pals" is a murderer after Morsi drops dead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really want to take down Spola as the " Top LIAR " on the Forum*
> *don't you...............*
> 
> 
> ...


Do some research, fake town. Seems another world leader is working t, we'll add him to the list.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really want to take down Spola as the " Top LIAR " on the Forum*
> *don't you...............*
> 
> 
> ...


Hey idiot.  How’s your buddy Alex Jones doing today?  Anything up in that trial of his to rant about?


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey idiot.  How’s your buddy Alex Jones doing today?  Anything up in that trial of his to rant about?


Jones has a bit of a point there - no one can know what is in an email until it is opened.  So if someone sent him illegal content that was just autofiled by his system, how is he to know?  Obviously ironclad defense, with decades of documented cases of law enforcement evidence planting for precedent.

On second thought, maybe he wouldn't know the difference anyway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Saving America from the commander in chief since day one has meant keeping him out of the loop, hilarious, but not really, more like scary that dumbass can't be trusted.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems another *one of t's "pals "* *is a
> murderer after Morsi drops dead.


** Where did you come up with that " Happy Donkey Shit "...*


*Oh really ....

You are one Dumb old Iron Worker...

Pretty coincidental that Hillary Clinton's e-mails to Mohamed Morsi's wife 
were being sought TODAY thru a Lawsuit against the State Dept and he
drops dead in a courtroom....yep...just coincidental that every person who
COULD put the Clinton's ( especially Hillary ) in jail end up at room temperature.
How about the United Nations Ambassador John Ashe who was to testify the next 
day against a Clinton donor  Ng Lap Seng and mysteriously this physically fit 
individual drops a barbell on his larynx and kills himself...
Oh I could go on with the " Coincidences " but you are not smart enough to do 
the research and validate the real connections that are just one step away from
the filthy couple.....Not the propagandized " Republican " theories that are 
just drama.

Yeah POTUS was involved in Morsi's death, musta been a Golf Resort dispute
like Dirty Cop Mueller....Huh.
*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do some research, fake town. Seems another world leader is working t, we'll add him to the list.



*Oh ....you mean your Golden Child's Butt Boy Putin. The one guy who*
*really had Barry's number #2 hole plugged.......*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Saving America from the commander in chief since day one has meant keeping him out of the loop, hilarious, but not really, more like scary that dumbass can't be trusted.


*You sure did a lot of " Blue Blotter " when you were young didn't*
*you.....I'll bet you worry about the refrigerator attacking you too....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey idiot.  How’s your buddy Alex Jones doing today?  Anything up in that trial of his to rant about?


*Who's " Alex Jones "...?*

*You started some thread by slandering Alex the Soccer Player...*
*Now you move on to " The Jones ".....you having trouble *
*" Keeping Up With ".....*

*Poor Poor Bob....looks like someone bashed your Cartoon's*
*noggin into the wall, now it's just a blank Jones ...ya crank.*
*All from your projecting mind...and that musta hurt...*


*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who's " Alex Jones "...?*
> 
> *You started some thread by slandering Alex the Soccer Player...*
> *Now you move on to " The Jones ".....you having trouble *
> ...


Isn’t it amusing how you respond to being called out as “idiot” and “numbnuts” without batting an eye?

Anyway, Hoser, I’ve been thinking about your Trump Heights rant.  It seems just wrong what you wrote. 

Anyone who reads the fine print of the ‘historic’ decision understands that this is a conceptual decision. There is no funding. There is no planning. There is no location and there is really no committed decision.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see t only believes in pollsters when they find in his favor . . . just like with judges . . . . Supreme Court rulings . . . ratings . . . world leaders . . . news agencies . . . pundits . . . wives . . . gaming commissioners . . . teachers . . . religious leaders . . .


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> These knuckleheads have a distinct pattern of activities.  Their go-to modus operandi is to exalt in Trump perfectionism, especially when so flawed and hypocritical Trump’s actions and omissions are exposed.
> 
> When confronted with incontrovertible facts, their safe zone is a combination of three retorts.  One, it would be worse if Hillary was President.  Two, whatever irredeemable act was revealed, Bill did even worse things.  Or three, the rhetorical question of how many votes were “stolen”.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

I wonder what the towel heads did with the money and the Kenyan sent them?

IRAN announced today it intends to smash the strict uranium stockpile limits set under the nuclear deal it struck with the world's leading powers.

The hardline country's shock statement is another blow to a pact already crumbling since the US’s high-profile withdrawal.


4
President Rouhani said his country would stop observing restrictions on its stocks of enriched uraniumCredit: EPA

4
Donald's Trump's administration has already imposed tough economic sanctions on Tehran.Credit: AFP or licensors
"Today the countdown to pass the 300 kilograms reserve of enriched uranium has started and in 10 days time we will pass this limit," said Iran's atomic energy organisation spokesman Behrouz Kamalvandi.

"This is based on the Articles 26 and 36 of the (nuclear deal), and will be reversed once other parties live up to their commitments."

Kamalvandi acknowledged the country has already QUADRUPLED its production of low-enriched uranium.

The news is bound to ramp up tensions between Iran and the West already at breaking point following the shock bomb attack on two tankers in the Gulf of Oman.

Many international observers believe the attack was an act of "revenge" by Iran after the White House imposed crippling economic sanctions after Donald Trump pulled out of the nuclear deal.

Just last month, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani announced his country would stop observing restrictions on its stocks of enriched uranium and heavy water agreed under the 2015 deal.

*What is the Iran nuclear deal and what happens if it collapses?*
The deal is an arrangement between the Islamic Republic and a group of world powers for Iran to abandon its nuclear programme.

Officially it is known as the The Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action(JCPOA).

It saw the Middle Eastern nation agree to reduce its stockpile of medium-enriched uranium by 98 per cent.

Enriched uranium is essential for developing nuclear weapons and power stations.

As part of the agreement Iran also agreed to only enrich their uranium up to 3.67 per cent over the next 15 years.

In addition they were barred from building any more heavy-water faculties - a type of nuclear reactor which uses heavy water (deuterium oxide) as a coolant to maintain temperatures in the reactor.

Also under the agreement the International Atomic Energy Agency was granted regular access to all Iranian nuclear facilities to ensure Iran maintains the deal.

The deal said that if Iran abides by it the nation would receive relief from the US, European Union, and the United Nations Security Council on all nuclear-related economic sanctions.

The agreement was reached on July 14 2015 and the world powers signed it in Vienna.

Iran, China, France, Russia, UK, USA, Germany and the EU all signed up to the deal.

If the deal collapses it initially probably means reimposing oil-related sanctions on Iran that were lifted under the terms of the agreement.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Isn’t it amusing how you respond to being called out as “idiot” and “numbnuts” without batting an eye?
> 
> Anyway, Hoser, I’ve been thinking about your Trump Heights rant.  It seems just wrong what you wrote.
> 
> ...




*Prove the four with facts...
I want you to do some real 
research Tony ( Bob ) " Latka " [ Andy Wanna Be ]....

Yur just pissed cuz Trump does a TC better than you and
he gets to be leader of the " Free World " while you sit
on your fat ass and troll a " Soccer " forum...







Now what....!


*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

Another camel jockey with issues,
*Ilhan Omar blames Trump for Iran-linked attacks on oil tankers*
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below


Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn, is placing blame on President Trump for last Thursday's attacks on two oil tankers, which the U.S. has linked to Iran.

"None of this would be happening if Trump didn't back out of the Iran nuclear deal," Omar tweeted. "America’s response should be to return to the table and reinstate the Iran nuclear deal. Increasing tensions and threats of war serve nobody's interests."

President Trump declared Iran was responsible for the attacks in the Gulf of Oman, pointing to video released by the U.S. Navy showing an Iranian vessel removing an unexploded mine.







"Iran did do it and you know they did it because you saw the boat,” Trump said during an interview on "Fox & Friends" last Friday. "They're a nation of terror and they've changed a lot since I've been president, I can tell you."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

*Trump Withholding Hundreds Of Millions In Aid To Central America As Immigration Crisis Rages On *
June 17th, 2019
_





FILE PHOTO: Central American migrants, moving in a caravan through Juchitan, Oaxaca are pictured atop a train known as "The Beast" while continuing their journey toward the United States, in Mexico April 26, 2019. REUTERS/Jose de Jesus Cortes


President Donald Trump is officially withholding hundreds of millions in U.S. aid to three Central American countries as punishment for being much of the source of the current illegal immigration crisis.

The White House informed Congress Monday that it will permanently divert $370 million in aid to El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala, according to Reuters. That money was previously approved by Congress for fiscal year 2018, but had not yet been used.
_


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another camel jockey with issues,
> *Ilhan Omar blames Trump for Iran-linked attacks on oil tankers*
> By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
> _
> ...


*Absolutely irrational comments indicate *
*the possibility that :*

*Ilhan Omar has late stage Syphilis...*
*Symptoms include dementia, altered behavior, sensory deficits..Etc...*
*The Hijab hides the swollen skull...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Idiot, you’ve misplaced your outrage at the wrong feet, once again.

I don’t have any clue about this whole Trump Heights Ponzi scheme that Trump, Netanyahu, and Kuschner have cooking.  I’m just going with what Knesset member Zvi Hauser observed.  And I quote him:

“Anyone who reads the fine print of the ‘historic’ decision understands that this is a conceptual decision. There is no funding. There is no planning. There is no location and there is really no committed decision.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another camel jockey with issues,
> *Ilhan Omar blames Trump for Iran-linked attacks on oil tankers*
> By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
> _
> ...


She isn't the only one. t creates problems, period.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Under the Constitution, the House gets to decide whether or not to charge the President with impeachable crimes.  The Senate then sits as the jury to hear the House's case and the President's defense, with the Chief Justice presiding.  Were you out that week in high school?
> 
> Mueller's role so far has been as an investigator, and he may become a primary witness in both proceedings.


You festering sore losers still dragging that net.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She isn't the only one. t creates problems, period.


Being elected is one of those problems.  Period.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You festering sore losers still dragging that net.


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)

*Trump vows removal of ‘millions of illegal aliens’ starting next week*

By The Washington Post
Posted Jun 17, 2019 at 11:47 PM

President Donald Trump said in a tweet Monday night that U.S. immigration agents are planning to make mass arrests starting “next week,” an apparent reference to a plan in preparation for months that aims to round up thousands of migrant parents and children in a blitz operation across major U.S. cities.



President Donald Trump said in a tweet Monday night that U.S. immigration agents are planning to make mass arrests starting “next week,” an apparent reference to a plan in preparation for months that aims to round up thousands of migrant parents and children in a blitz operation across major U.S. cities.
“Next week ICE will begin the process of removing the millions of illegal aliens who have illicitly found their way into the United States,” Trump wrote, referring to U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement. “They will be removed as fast as they come in.”

Large-scale ICE enforcement operations are typically kept secret to avoid tipping off targets. In 2018, Trump and other senior officials threatened the mayor of Oakland, California, with criminal prosecution for alerting city residents that immigration raids were in the works.

Trump and his senior immigration adviser, Stephen Miller, have been prodding Homeland Security officials to arrest and remove thousands of family members whose deportation orders were expedited by the Justice Department this year as part of a plan known as the “rocket docket.”

In April, acting ICE director Ronald Vitiello and Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen were ousted after they hesitated to go forward with the plan, expressing concerns about its preparation, effectiveness and the risk of public outrage from images of migrant children being taken into custody or separated from their families.

Vitiello was replaced at ICE by former FBI and Border Patrol official Mark Morgan, who had impressed the president with statements on cable television in favor of harsh immigration enforcement measures.

In his first two weeks on the job at ICE, Morgan has said publicly that he plans to beef up interior enforcement and go after families with deportation orders, insisting that the rulings must be carried out to uphold the integrity of the country’s legal system.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

You Orange County folks can stand tall this morning, with the Congress Person now calling for impeachment. Congrats, you're patriots!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You Orange County folks can stand tall this morning, with the Congress Person now calling for impeachment. Congrats, you're patriots!


Do it.
Which pinko is that?


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do it.
> Which pinko is that?


I forget her name...the one who called out the Wall Street execs by asking that guy how he would suggest one of his employees meet her budget shortfall from the weak salary he paid her


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


What did you get right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You Orange County folks can stand tall this morning, with the Congress Person now calling for impeachment. Congrats, you're patriots!


Yes they are.  Did they call the media to get on board with them?  Lol! You people still dragging your tattered net.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I forget her name...the one who called out the Wall Street execs by asking that guy how he would suggest one of his employees meet her budget shortfall from the weak salary he paid her


Maybe you can help her Richie.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What did you get right?


All of it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> All of it.


Mueller Part 2.

When is the release?


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller Part 2.
> 
> When is the release?


???? No idea what you mean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller Part 2.
> 
> When is the release?


Do you enjoy pushing a false narrative and looking like a fool . . . oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you enjoy pushing a false narrative and looking like a fool . . . oh wait, nevermind.


I don’t mind at all.  You people seem to like getting t-bagged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> ???? No idea what you mean.


Okay.  Ask your son.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.  Ask your son.


All my children know what this means --

Under the Constitution, the House gets to decide whether or not to charge the President with impeachable crimes. The Senate then sits as the jury to hear the House's case and the President's defense, with the Chief Justice presiding. Were you out that week in high school?

Mueller's role so far has been as an investigator, and he may become a primary witness in both proceedings.​


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *Idiot*, you’ve misplaced your outrage at the wrong feet, once again.
> 
> I don’t have any clue about this whole Trump Heights Ponzi scheme that Trump, Netanyahu, and Kuschner have cooking.  I’m just going with what Knesset member Zvi Hauser observed.  And I quote him:
> 
> “Anyone who reads the fine print of the ‘historic’ decision understands that this is a conceptual decision. There is no funding. There is no planning. There is no location and there is really no committed decision.”


*Idiot*
*ʇoıpı*


*Either way your looking at yourself ...again.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Acting Defense Secretary Patrick Shanahan has withdrawn from consideration to hold the post in a permanent capacity, President Donald Trump announced Tuesday in tweets. 

The president said Shanahan had opted to “devote more time to his family.”

Strange how many people in the prime of their careers bail out of the t admin to spend more time at home. aka, they know something you don't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Acting Defense Secretary Patrick Shanahan has withdrawn from consideration to hold the post in a permanent capacity, President Donald Trump announced Tuesday in tweets.
> 
> The president said Shanahan had opted to “devote more time to his family.”
> 
> Strange how many people in the prime of their careers bail out of the t admin to spend more time at home. aka, they know something you don't.


Lovely.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> All my children know what this means --
> 
> Under the Constitution, the House gets to decide whether or not to charge the President with impeachable crimes. The Senate then sits as the jury to hear the House's case and the President's defense, with the Chief Justice presiding. Were you out that week in high school?
> 
> Mueller's role so far has been as an investigator, and he may become a primary witness in both proceedings.​


What did he witness that was excluded from the report?


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What did he witness that was excluded from the report?


That's a clumsy way to put it.  The House will be smoother.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What did he witness that was excluded from the report?


It's all in there you just have to read it, be able to comprehend and have a little knowledge about the American system. Looks like 3 strikes for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> That's a clumsy way to put it.


Yes it is.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> The House will be smoother.


As in sailing?


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What did he witness that was excluded from the report?


Shanahan is a fine guy with a fine family. Just read about it.

Mueller II will be good!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all in there you just have to read it, be able to comprehend and have a little knowledge about the American system. Looks like 3 strikes for you.


Not with your pitching, noodle arm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Shanahan is a fine guy with a fine family. Just read about it.
> 
> Mueller II will be good!


Agree


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Shanahan is a fine guy with a fine family. Just read about it.
> 
> Mueller II will be good!


He said in his resignation message that he wanted to spend more time with his family.  I wonder if he checked with them first.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 18, 2019)

Oh no, Don the Con is mad at Europe's spigot boy! It's gonna be a spigot boy (imported) steel cage match!!

What an idiot.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Long arm of QE.


Reaches all the way to Europe! Lulz.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Agriculture Dept. Employees Are Really Upset They Might Have to Live Among the Rubes in Flyover Country
> 
> Posted at 11:00 pm on June 13, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


Of course they're upset. They don't want to move for the same reason you stay in "immigrant-filled commie" CA. Cause lib-tard states/cities are the best quality of life - even for sterno drinking racists.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Liz Cheney, the whitest woman in Congress, and apparently still in denial about Daddy's crimes, criticized AOC for calling the detention centers concentration camps by saying Jews might be offended by the comparison.  Rawstory.com collected a few tweeted responses to Liz by people calling themselves Jews.

https://www.rawstory.com/2019/06/liz-cheney-ignites-a-ferocious-backlash-with-her-sickening-attack-on-ocasio-cortez-over-trumps-concentration-camps/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh no, Don the Con is mad at Europe's spigot boy! It's gonna be a spigot boy (imported) steel cage match!!
> 
> What an idiot.


Jealous are ya?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Hours before President Trump was due to hold a rally in Orlando billed as the kickoff to his reelection campaign, the Orlando Sentinel announced who it is endorsing for president in 2020: not Donald Trump.

“Some readers will wonder how we could possibly eliminate a candidate so far before an election, and before knowing the identity of his opponent,” the paper said in a scathing editorial on Tuesday. “Because there’s no point pretending we would ever recommend that readers vote for Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Agriculture Dept. Employees Are Really Upset They Might Have to Live Among the Rubes in Flyover Country
> 
> Posted at 11:00 pm on June 13, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


More irony from lil ho . . . as you sit here bitching about commie-fornia day in and day out, but would never even consider moving to any of those podunk places either. LOL! Daily irony.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Reaches all the way to Europe! Lulz.


Not surprised.  Fries U!  What a deal!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hours before President Trump was due to hold a rally in Orlando billed as the kickoff to his reelection campaign, the Orlando Sentinel announced who it is endorsing for president in 2020: not Donald Trump.
> 
> “Some readers will wonder how we could possibly eliminate a candidate so far before an election, and before knowing the identity of his opponent,” the paper said in a scathing editorial on Tuesday. “Because there’s no point pretending we would ever recommend that readers vote for Trump.


The masses in all there glory.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More irony from lil ho . . . as you sit here bitching about commie-fornia day in and day out, but would never even consider moving to any of those podunk places either. LOL! Daily irony.


Huspolaism.  Lovely display of ignorance.  Uncle Fries must love you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Officials added that announcing the operation ahead of time was self-defeating and could put agents at risk.

“This runs afoul of basic law enforcement 101. You never telegraph operations en masse,” said John Amaya, who served as deputy chief of staff at ICE in the Obama administration. “On one hand, you alert the target. But on the other, and worse yet, you are putting officer safety at risk. This president doesn’t understand the first thing about law enforcement, and he is now showing that he cares about officer well-being even less.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-warns-of-mass-deportation-sweep-for-next-week-185515623.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Acting Defense Secretary Patrick Shanahan has withdrawn from consideration to hold the post in a permanent capacity, President Donald Trump announced Tuesday in tweets.
> 
> The president said Shanahan had opted to “devote more time to his family.”
> 
> Strange how many people in the prime of their careers bail out of the t admin to spend more time at home. aka, they know something you don't.


*That's a complete misrepresentation ...
In other words a LIE !

This administration is NO DIFFERENT than previous when it comes to 
time spent working.
What you don't see is that the " Swamp Rats " are scurrying for the open
doors ......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hours before President Trump was due to hold a rally in Orlando billed as the kickoff to his reelection campaign, the Orlando Sentinel announced who it is endorsing for president in 2020: not Donald Trump.
> 
> “Some readers will wonder how we could possibly eliminate a candidate so far before an election, and before knowing the identity of his opponent,” the paper said in a scathing editorial on Tuesday. “Because there’s no point pretending we would ever recommend that readers vote for Trump.



*Who the phuck cares .....*
*You Jealous - Envious piece of Donkey excrement...*
*Go for a walk....Your Party is getting their ASSES handed to them...!*


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hours before President Trump was due to hold a rally in Orlando billed as the kickoff to his reelection campaign, the Orlando Sentinel announced who it is endorsing for president in 2020: not Donald Trump.
> 
> “Some readers will wonder how we could possibly eliminate a candidate so far before an election, and before knowing the identity of his opponent,” the paper said in a scathing editorial on Tuesday. “Because there’s no point pretending we would ever recommend that readers vote for Trump.


They already have next year's title page motto line figued out no matter who they endorse - "At least he's not Trump"


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> They already have next year's title page motto line figued out no matter who they endorse - "At least he's not Trump"


*LIAR !*


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Officials added that announcing the operation ahead of time was self-defeating and could put agents at risk.
> 
> “This runs afoul of basic law enforcement 101. You never telegraph operations en masse,” said John Amaya, who served as deputy chief of staff at ICE in the Obama administration. “On one hand, you alert the target. But on the other, and worse yet, you are putting officer safety at risk. This president doesn’t understand the first thing about law enforcement, and he is now showing that he cares about officer well-being even less.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-warns-of-mass-deportation-sweep-for-next-week-185515623.html


If it really is millions, he could move them into concentration camps on the National Mall right next to the Trumpy the 4th Show and thus be able to claim the huge crowd he always wanted.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> They already have next year's title page motto line figued out no matter who they endorse - "At least he's not Trump"


You sure they won't keep 2016's motto?
"Trump will never win!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sure they won't keep 2016's motto?
> "Trump will never win!"


No one figured the Russian influence would be so strong for their chosen candidate . . . they suppressed voter turnout in key areas and convinced buffoons that Killary was evil, pure evil. History will tell.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one figured the Russian influence would be so strong for their chosen candidate . . . they suppressed voter turnout in key areas and convinced buffoons that Killary was evil, pure evil. History will tell.









*You keep " Lappin " away and they'll keep feedin you...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> If it really is millions, he could move them into concentration camps on the National Mall right next to the Trumpy the 4th Show and thus be able to claim the huge crowd he always wanted.


*Make sure you delete all of your old, old forum posts....*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who the phuck cares .....*
> *You Jealous - Envious piece of Donkey excrement...*
> *Go for a walk....Your Party is getting their ASSES handed to them...!*


That backstory, in true Trump-tabloid fashion, features the friendship between Mr. Falwell, his wife and a former pool attendant at the Fontainebleau hotel in Miami Beach; the family’s investment in a gay-friendly youth hostel; purported sexually revealing photographs involving the Falwells; and an attempted hush-money arrangement engineered by the president’s former fixer, Michael Cohen.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's a complete misrepresentation ...
> In other words a LIE !
> 
> This administration is NO DIFFERENT than previous when it comes to
> ...


You seem very worked up today, nono.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Officials added that announcing the operation ahead of time was self-defeating and could put agents at risk.
> 
> “This runs afoul of basic law enforcement 101. You never telegraph operations en masse,” said John Amaya, who served as deputy chief of staff at ICE in the Obama administration. “On one hand, you alert the target. But on the other, and worse yet, you are putting officer safety at risk. This president doesn’t understand the first thing about law enforcement, and he is now showing that he cares about officer well-being even less.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-warns-of-mass-deportation-sweep-for-next-week-185515623.html


Trump doesn't care about the operation and probably won't even do it. He made the statement only to rile up the idiots.,,aka "his base."


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That backstory, in true Trump-tabloid fashion, features the friendship between Mr. Falwell, his wife and a former pool attendant at the Fontainebleau hotel in Miami Beach; the family’s investment in a gay-friendly youth hostel; purported sexually revealing photographs involving the Falwells; and an attempted hush-money arrangement engineered by the president’s former fixer, Michael Cohen.


An obvious setup.  Everyone knows all gays are liberals.  Or something like that.

Is "Mr. Falwell, his wife, and a former pool attendant" to be taken as a single group or 2 at a time (and with or without watching by the third)?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> An obvious setup.  Everyone knows all gays are liberals.  Or something like that.
> 
> Is "Mr. Falwell, his wife, and a former pool attendant" to be taken as a single group or 2 at a time (and with or without watching by the third)?


He was probably watching hoping to get aroused so he could join in as well . . . poor Mr. Limpet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

“I'm sorry, but it's baloney,” she said. “He dodged the draft five times using his personal privilege to get out of serving. He came up with a bogus diagnosis of a bone spur, which he can't even tell you what foot it was in. If it was that bad, you would remember, right?”

“Don't attack members of the military. Don't wrap yourself in the flag as if you're some great patriot, yet when your nation called and asked you to respond, you didn't,”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Liz Cheney, the whitest woman in Congress, and apparently still in denial about Daddy's crimes, criticized AOC for calling the detention centers concentration camps by saying Jews might be offended by the comparison.  Rawstory.com collected a few tweeted responses to Liz by people calling themselves Jews.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2019/06/liz-cheney-ignites-a-ferocious-backlash-with-her-sickening-attack-on-ocasio-cortez-over-trumps-concentration-camps/


Damn white people.  Can’t catch a break from other white people.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That backstory, in true Trump-tabloid fashion, features the friendship
> between Mr. Falwell, his wife and a former pool attendant at the
> Fontainebleau hotel in Miami Beach; the family’s investment in a
> gay-friendly youth hostel; purported sexually revealing photographs
> ...


*Isn't YOUR Party Gay " Same Sex " friendly.....well isn't it !*

*Your post oozes suppressed excitement, why is that...?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I'm sorry, but it's baloney,” she said. “He dodged the draft five times using his personal privilege to get out of serving. He came up with a bogus diagnosis of a bone spur, which he can't even tell you what foot it was in. If it was that bad, you would remember, right?”
> 
> “Don't attack members of the military. Don't wrap yourself in the flag as if you're some great patriot, yet when your nation called and asked you to respond, you didn't,”


*You're going to have a " moment " if you keep this up....*
*Go relax and drink some " Union " beverage....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Officials added that announcing the operation ahead of time was self-defeating and could put agents at risk.
> 
> “This runs afoul of basic law enforcement 101. You never telegraph operations en masse,” said John Amaya, who served as deputy chief of staff at ICE in the Obama administration. “On one hand, you alert the target. But on the other, and worse yet, you are putting officer safety at risk. This president doesn’t understand the first thing about law enforcement, and he is now showing that he cares about officer well-being even less.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-warns-of-mass-deportation-sweep-for-next-week-185515623.html


You don’t want the racist to announce that he’s coming to get them?  Not announcing his intentions would make him more of a racist in those feeble minds of yours.  Worse it would put the officers at more risk kicking down doors!  You are idiots.  Johnny wants to apply law enforcement 101 after the law has been broken by those illegally entering.  But you don’t want to build a wall even though President’s have authorized funding to do just that over the Decades.  And yet Donny T who wants to build a wall to address the safety issues that Johnny Boy seems to care about has convinced you sore losers that he is ignoring safety.  Baaaaaaa!  Keep dragging that net.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don’t want the racist to announce that he’s coming to get them?  Not announcing his intentions would make him more of a racist in those feeble minds of yours.  Worse it would put the officers at more risk kicking down doors!  You are idiots.  Johnny wants to apply law enforcement 101 after the law has been broken by those illegally entering.  But you don’t want to build a wall even though President’s have authorized funding to do just that over the Decades.  And yet Donny T who wants to build a wall to address the safety issues that Johnny Boy seems to care about has convinced you sore losers that he is ignoring safety.  Baaaaaaa!  Keep dragging that net.



*It's funny this John Amaya of " Obama's " ICE administration is accusing *
*POTUS of doing what the Obama Administration actually did to OUR*
*troops in Afghanistan and Iraq.....*

*I would have to write a three page dissertation on how the " Golden Child "*
*and his " Muslim " administration telegraphed every Military move, forced*
*the Soldiers to operate under a tiered system that even the San Fransisco PD*
*would have complained about...I'm just speculating, but how many of OUR*
*troops were KILLED or MAIMED due to the phucked up protocols set force*
*that restricted them from DOING THEIR JOB THAT WOULD HAVE *
*KEPT THEM SAFE ... Thousands......?*
*The Benghazi operation is one Blatant one..!*
*The Seal Teal set up in the canyon is another...!*
*This list could go on for days....just sickening....!*
*And this Amaya character is DOING what he's *
*accusing POTUS of....imagine that...!*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Isn't YOUR Party Gay " Same Sex " friendly.....well isn't it !*
> 
> *Your post oozes suppressed excitement, why is that...?*


Yes, it is. Lindsay Graham, right?


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's funny this John Amaya of " Obama's " ICE administration is accusing *
> *POTUS of doing what the Obama Administration actually did to OUR*
> *troops in Afghanistan and Iraq.....*
> 
> ...


That sounds super intelligent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> That sounds super intelligent.


You tell’um Richie! Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Isn't YOUR Party Gay " Same Sex " friendly.....well isn't it !*
> 
> *Your post oozes suppressed excitement, why is that...?*


Wait, t said he would be the best president ever for the gay community, he even waved the flag? Whose who here?


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Trump seems confident he can beat Hillary this time around.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tell’um Richie! Lol!


Compared to you, I’m Richie.
Compared to people who really know how to do real estate, I’m not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Compared to you, I’m Richie.
> Compared to people who really know how to do real estate, I’m not.


Like T.  Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one figured the Russian influence would be so strong for their chosen candidate . . . they suppressed voter turnout in key areas and convinced buffoons that Killary was evil, pure evil. History will tell.



Only a delusional kool aid drinking partisan hack believes that the Russian were responsible for the dismal results of the candidate the  DNC  nominated.
The Russian's have been f'ing with our elections for years....this is not new, unprecedented or unexpected.
Hillary along with asswipes like yourself just can't accept what a terrible candidate she was and that's why she lost, but you hang on to the believe that something the Russians did changed the outcome. It did not. 


TIME MAGAZINE
U.S. intelligence agencies have concluded that Russia did not alter actual votes during the 2016 election. But Russians did target voter registration systems or state websites in at least 21 states before Election Day, fully accessed some states’ systems and stole hundreds of thousands of voters’ personal information.

The FBI alerted states to the threat about two months before the 2016 election when hackers accessed voter registration databases in Illinois and Arizona. Then in January 2017, the government issued its first report on election interference and blamed Russia for the hacks. However, DHS did not tell top state officials that their systems were scanned by hackers until nearly a year after the election.


In July of 2018, Mueller indicted 12 Russian nationals for their part in allegedly hacking into U.S. election systems. The prosecutors offered up more details, including saying that hackers stole information on 500,000 voters from an unnamed state’s website, including names, addresses, partial Social Security numbers, dates of birth and driver’s license numbers. Russians then visited the websites of counties in Georgia, Iowa and Florida, according to the indictment. The hackers also penetrated a voter registration software vendor, according to the indictment, and posed as the company sending malicious emails to several Florida election administrators.

..... Russia’s plans to affect the U.S. election began in *April of 2014* with the development of a “troll farm” that could spread false and disparaging messages on social media, as TIME previously reported and another crucial indictment confirmed. Mueller’s indictment in February of 2018 charged 13 Russian nationals and three Russian companies — including the Internet Research Agency — with conspiracy to defraud the United States, conspiracy to commit bank fraud and identity theft.....

entire article:
https://time.com/5565991/russia-influence-2016-election/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I'm sorry, but it's baloney,” she said. “He dodged the draft five times using his personal privilege to get out of serving. He came up with a bogus diagnosis of a bone spur, which he can't even tell you what foot it was in. If it was that bad, you would remember, right?”
> 
> “Don't attack members of the military. Don't wrap yourself in the flag as if you're some great patriot, yet when your nation called and asked you to respond, you didn't,”


Like you did?


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait, t said he would be the best president ever for the gay community, he even waved the flag? Whose who here?


*Pull your pants up " Little Fella ".....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Compared to you, I’m Richie.
> Compared to people who really know how to do real estate, I’m not.


*No....You're Mr. Over*

*Mr. Over Encumbered*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No....You're Mr. Over*
> 
> *Mr. Over Encumbered*


How so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More irony from lil ho . . . as you sit here bitching about commie-fornia day in and day out, but would never even consider moving to any of those podunk places either. LOL! Daily irony.


I really am just thinking of your wife, she would miss my loving way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)

You guys are toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)

How do you not love this guy?

'Highly Unusual': DOJ Steps in to Stop Manafort's Move to Rikers
Cortney O'Brien |  @obrienc2 | June 18, 2019
_ 







In what media are terming an "unusual" and "unprecedented" move, the Department of Justice has intervened to stop authorities from transferring Paul Manafort to New York's controversial Rikers Island penitentiary. The former Donald Trump campaign manager will remain in a minimum security prison in Loretto, Pennsylvania for his money laundering crimes.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Asterisk president, weakest win in US history, 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states with record low turnouts, 3,000,000 less votes overall


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump seems confident he can beat Hillary this time around.


The Russians beat Hillary the last time.  Everybody knows that.  Isn’t that what Mueller said?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Asterisk president, weakest win in US history, 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states with record low turnouts, 3,000,000 less votes overall


Ouch!  No wonder you people are mad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only a delusional kool aid drinking partisan hack believes that the Russian were responsible for the dismal results of the candidate the  DNC  nominated.
> The Russian's have been f'ing with our elections for years....this is not new, unprecedented or unexpected.
> Hillary along with asswipes like yourself just can't accept what a terrible candidate she was and that's why she lost, but you hang on to the believe that something the Russians did changed the outcome. It did not.
> 
> ...


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Russians beat Hillary the last time.  Everybody knows that.  Isn’t that what Mueller said?


As usual, you’re wrong. Mueller noted only that the Russians interfered with the election in many ways with the goal of helping Trump win.
But everybody already knew that, hence the appointment of Mueller to investigate whether the Trump campaign was involved with helping the Russians do that.
He concluded that there was “insufficient evidence” to claim that the Trump campaign helped them.
No investigations have sought to learn whether their assistance caused people to vote for Trump whom otherwise wouldn’t have...seems fairly obvious though.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4912 You guys are toast.


He’s definitely gonna beat Hillary. He’s campaigning against her so well and he really calls her out. 
And I love all that talk about building a wall!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> As usual, you’re wrong. Mueller noted only that the Russians interfered with the election in many ways with the goal of helping Trump win.
> But everybody already knew that, hence the appointment of Mueller to investigate whether the Trump campaign was involved with helping the Russians do that.
> He concluded that there was “insufficient evidence” to claim that the Trump campaign helped them.
> No investigations have sought to learn whether their assistance caused people to vote for Trump whom otherwise wouldn’t have...seems fairly obvious though.


List three of the “many ways” the Russians interfered to help Trump win, given that both Bernie bot and Comey bot delivered such damaging blows to Hillary such that she really felt the Bern in 2016.   You should be able to provide some “fairly obvious” ways in which the Russians interfered that Mueller did not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 18, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s definitely gonna beat Hillary. He’s campaigning against her so well and he really calls her out.
> And I love all that talk about building a wall!


Me too.  If you’re as concerned about officer safety as Joe Amaya is, you would continue to add to the wall that past Presidents have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> As usual, you’re wrong. Mueller noted only that the Russians interfered with the election in many ways with the goal of helping Trump win.
> But everybody already knew that, hence the appointment of Mueller to investigate whether the Trump campaign was involved with helping the Russians do that.
> He concluded that there was “insufficient evidence” to claim that the Trump campaign helped them.
> No investigations have sought to learn whether their assistance caused people to vote for Trump whom otherwise wouldn’t have...seems fairly obvious though.


Seems fairly? 
You people crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4917


Did they have to pay the rent in advance this time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

*MSNBC’s Deutsch: MAGA Is Make America White Again — ‘It’s All About Racism’*
PAM KEY18 Jun 20191,637
1:08


Tuesday on MSNBC’s “Deadline,” network Saturday host Donny Deutsch said President Donald Trump’s supporters were not going to talk to pollsters because they know “Make America Great Again” was “all about racism.”

Deutsch said, “I want to caution everybody these polls. When I see polls about Elizabeth Warren beating or even with Trump in Texas, I say no. I love Elizabeth but thats not true. You know it, I know it.”

He added, “The first time around we we missed by a few points because people were guilty about admitting they were voting for Trump. They’re more guilty now. If you sat through this— think about the way polls are done. Particularly because I believe it’s all about racism, Make America Great Again is make America white again and he keeps going down and down. Think about it, a stranger calls you up and now you’re basically endorsing this behavior. I think these polls are less accurate. Doesn’t mean he’s in trouble but not to this extent.”

Follow Pam Key on Twitter @pamkeyNEN


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seems fairly?
> You people crack me up.


You’re easily amused. 
Meanwhile it looks like Trump is looking strong against Hillary.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> List three of the “many ways” the Russians interfered to help Trump win, given that both Bernie bot and Comey bot delivered such damaging blows to Hillary such that she really felt the Bern in 2016.   You should be able to provide some “fairly obvious” ways in which the Russians interfered that Mueller did not.


Many ways. That’s why both parties called for the investigation. Obstruction was also made clear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> As usual, you’re wrong. Mueller noted only that the Russians interfered with the election in many ways with the goal of helping Trump win.
> But everybody already knew that, hence the appointment of Mueller to investigate whether the Trump campaign was involved with helping the Russians do that.
> He concluded that there was “insufficient evidence” to claim that the Trump campaign helped them.
> No investigations have sought to learn whether their assistance caused people to vote for Trump whom otherwise wouldn’t have...seems fairly obvious though.


At least Hillary is not our president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re easily amused.
> Meanwhile it looks like Trump is looking strong against Hillary.


Do you think anyone in the Democrat clown car has a chance?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re easily amused.
> Meanwhile it looks like Trump is looking strong against Hillary.


wake up Dorothy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Many ways. That’s why both parties called for the investigation. Obstruction was also made clear.


Okay messpola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least Hillary is not our president.


I’d take her over any of the 20, what is it now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> List three of the “many ways” the Russians interfered to help Trump win, given that both Bernie bot and Comey bot delivered such damaging blows to Hillary such that she really felt the Bern in 2016.   You should be able to provide some “fairly obvious” ways in which the Russians interfered that Mueller did not.


So you haven't been able to understand the other dozens of posts laying out what happened? Do you need me to draw a picture? You choose to be ignorant that is your choice alone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you haven't been able to understand the other dozens of posts laying out what happened? Do you need me to draw a picture? You choose to be ignorant that is your choice alone.


How ‘bout that picture?  Your drawing shouldn’t be impaired by your net dragging ignorance.  Go for it!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2019)

Man, I was so sure they were going to arrest Killary in Orlando yesterday! What an O'Bummer.

When is she going down??? Whennnnnnn?????? It's so unfair!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Man, I was so sure they were going to arrest Killary in Orlando yesterday! What an O'Bummer.
> 
> When is she going down??? Whennnnnnn?????? It's so unfair!


If they lock her up now t won't have much else to run on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If they lock her up now t won't have much else to run on.


You aren’t paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’d take her over any of the 20, what is it now?


I think Buzz Lightyear said it best.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank goodness the economy is weakening enough that we can hope for Huli Huli Boi to hump the pump!

It would be terrible if we actually had strong growth and good earning!! 

Everyone, fiddle away!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Man, I was so sure they were going to arrest Killary in Orlando yesterday! What an O'Bummer.
> 
> When is she going down??? Whennnnnnn?????? It's so unfair!


Where have you been? She’s serving a life time sentence as we speak.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren’t paying attention.


Shocking isn’t it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Thank goodness the economy is weakening enough that we can hope for Huli Huli Boi to hump the pump!
> 
> It would be terrible if we actually had strong growth and good earning!!
> 
> Everyone, fiddle away!


Is this your indictment of QE?  Sheesh you people like arguing with yourselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this your indictment of QE?  Sheesh you people like arguing with yourselves.


Sounds like you are bored. Try doing some work while you are there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like you are bored. Try doing some work while you are there.


It’s okay.  The Fries U folks don’t even know how the pieces go together.  At least you have an excuse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s okay.  The Fries U folks don’t even know how the pieces go together.  At least you have an excuse.


Is that who you work with?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that who you work with?


Give it a rest son.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-19/futures-show-quarter-point-fed-rate-cut-fully-priced-in-for-july?srnd=premium

Spigot Operator Wanted Immediately.  6 years wasn’t enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking isn’t it?


Well not really, it should be but I am sure you like me aren’t shocked at all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well not really, it should be but I am sure you like me aren’t shocked at all.


true


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

*Burgess Owens Torches Democrats: Party Of ‘Slavery, KKK, Jim Crow, Killed Over 40% of Black Babies’*





Screenshot: C-SPAN Video 







By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
June 19, 2019 
 50.5k views


Former NFL player Burgess Owens blasted the Democratic Party on Wednesday as he testified to the House Judiciary Subcommittee on the Constitution, Civil Rights, and Civil Liberties on the issue of reparations.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 98.92%


Duration 1:00
Ta-Nehisi Coates Slams McConnell During Hearing On Slavery Reparations



“The focus of the discussion was a bill authored by Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) that would initiate a study of the issue of reparations and come up with proposals for ‘appropriate remedies’ to slavery and discrimination from 1619 to the present,” The Blaze reported. “Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) publicly opposed reparations in comments made Tuesday, saying he doesn't ‘think reparations for something that happened 150 years ago when none of us currently living are responsible is a good idea.’”

"I used to be a Democrat until I did my history and found out the misery that that party brought to my race," Owens said. "I do believe in restitution. Let’s point to the party that was part of slavery, KKK, Jim Crow, that has killed over 40 percent of our black babies, 20 million of them."

"State of California, 75 percent of our black boys cannot pass standard reading and writing tests: a Democratic state," Owens continued. "So yes, let’s pay restitution. How about a Democratic Party pay for all the misery brought to my race and those — after we learn our history — who decide to stay there, they should pay also. They are complicit. And every white American, Republican or Democrat, that feels guilty because of your white skin, you should need to pony up also. That way we can get past this reparation and recognize that this country has given us greatness."

"Look at this panel. Doesn’t matter how we think. Doesn’t matter our color. We have become successful in this country like no other because of this great opportunity to live the American dream," Owens added. "Let’s not steal that from our kids by telling them they can’t do it."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

*Former Senate Aide Gets Four Years In Prison For Mass Doxxing Of Republicans*
June 19th, 2019
_





Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-TX) speaks at a press conference about a House resolution designed to prevent President Donald Trump from firing Special Counsel Robert Mueller on Capitol Hill in Washington, U.S., July 27, 2017. REUTERS/Aaron P. Bernstein

A former Democratic aide was sentenced to four years in prison for what prosecutors called “the largest data breach in Senate history.” Prosecutors said a stiff sentence was also imperative to “deter cyber crimes against the U.S. government.”
Jackson Cosko stole data and used it to publish the addresses and phone numbers of Senate Republicans to intimidate them for supporting Justice Brett Kavanaugh.
Judge Thomas Hogan said that Cosko must face punishment lest people think strong political beliefs justified criminal attacks on sitting lawmakers, citing the shooting of Rep. Steve Scalise. 
A second former aide to Sen. Maggie Hassan was charged with computer fraud and evidence tampering on Wednesday for allegedly acting as an accomplice.

A federal judge on Wednesday sentenced a former Democratic aide to four years in prison for hacking Senate computers, using spy devices and “doxxing” Republicans.

Jackson Cosko — a former aide to Democratic New Hampshire Sen. Maggie Hassan, Democratic California Sen. Barbara Boxer and Democratic Texas Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee — stole the entire contents of Hassan’s computer systems in October 2018 and published the private information of Republicans, including home addresses and cell phones. He hoped to intimidate them over Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s Supreme Court nomination.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

*Tennessee Driver Gets Third Murder Charge in Deaths of 2-Year-Old, Pregnant Woman, Unborn Baby*





Jefferson County Sheriff's Office
NATE CHURCH19 Jun 2019112
1:45
*William David Phillips will face three charges of first-degree murder in the deaths of Sierra Wilson Cahoon, her son Nolan, and her unborn baby.*

According to the arrest warrants, Phillips toldauthorities that he was compelled by a voice which “told him that he needed to go kill meth addicts, so he began driving very fast.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

4' 
JUNE 20, 2019
*Trump's Orlando Speech: Unprecedented and Remarkable*
By Lloyd Marcus


Watching live TV coverage of President Trump at his Orlando rally announcing his reelection campaign, I was blown away by Trump's unprecedented, straightforward honesty. With no holds barred, Trump told the American people the truth about numerous important issues which have been lied about or hidden by fake news media. I thought, “My goodness, the president just gave the American people a year's worth of truthful news in one speech.” I guarantee that Americans who only watch fake news media heard for the first time during Trump's speech that the Mueller investigation of Trump did not find any collusion with Russia. Trump's speech was probably the first time many heard about Hillary Clinton's corrupt illegal behavior before, during, and after her failed run for the White House. Trump's speech was probably the first time many Americans learned that Democrats shockingly passed legislation to kill babies on their birthday and seek to pass legislation to kill babies even after they are born.

Trump touted his remarkable long list of economic, cultural, and freedom-enhancing achievements for We the People. Folks, I am telling you, many Americans were hearing all the great things Trump has done for America for the first time.






Enjoying my cup of Red Rooibos tea, I internally cheered every time Trump told his huge audience another truth about the evils Democrats, the deep state and fake news media are perpetrating upon America and their traitorous attempts to undermine his presidency. Republicans typically do not push back the way Trump does in public speeches and social media. Democrats and fake news media routinely kick our butts in the court of public opinion by attacking Republicans with lies and every gutter, lowlife, and dirty trick in their playbook. In response, Republican consultants and advisers always say, “play nice,” “take the high road,” and “remain presidential.” Such advice drives me nuts. We (Republicans) always stupidly bring an olive branch to a gun fight. Trump understands the battle in which we are engaged for the heart and soul of America. He fights back with the appropriate weapons and intensity.

While I watched Trump's speech, I chuckled thinking about the reaction of Democrats, fake news media, and the deep state. Trump exposed their lies, hypocrisy, and illegal silent coup to reverse the 2016 election. I wonder how many of them have to replace their TV after throwing a brick through it.

I suspect many Republicans were uncomfortable watching Trump's speech. He simply does not play by standard so-called “dignified” Washington D.C. rules. Trump is one of a kind. He follows his instincts; a man of and for the people. Only an outsider like Trump could break through the D.C. walls of insider corruption to stack up unprecedented wins for We the People.

Born in 1927, Sidney Poitier was the first black actor to win an Academy Award for Best Actor. When he went to Hollywood, Poitier's brain was not infected with limitations on what blacks were allowed to do. Poitier simply pursued his dream. I see Trump in a similar light. Trump arrived in Washington not limited by how he as a Republican was expected to behave. Trump simply set out to fulfill his campaign promise to make America great again.

Thank God that despite all of his advisers and despite deep state, Democrat and fake news media political assassins laser-focused on undermining his presidency, Trump has remained Trump. He is the same guy we sent to the Oval Office. Folks, that is incredible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

5' 
JUNE 20, 2019
*Trump: The Direct Representative*
By Steve Feinstein


To state the painfully obvious, the job of president is a tough one. There are countless obligations, pressures, influences, and crises that present themselves daily. Discharging all the wildly disparate responsibilities of the office with any semblance of organizational coherence while also trying to maintain some fealty to an overriding governing philosophy is an incredibly daunting task. Despite the best intentions going into office of achieving ambitious goals on a wide array of critical issues, more often than not, the president gets mired in the quagmire of day-to-day problems and predicaments and never really gets to do what he envisioned doing as president.

Yet some presidents are better at doing what they planned on than others and as a result, they engender more fervent enthusiasm and loyalty among their supporters than other presidents.

Donald Trump is one such president. Rarely has an officeholder galvanized the frenzied passion among his voters that this president has. The attendance at his rallies -- in the tens of thousands -- is tangible proof of the enthusiasm of his followers. In contrast, during the 2016 campaign, Hillary Clinton never came even remotely close to that level of attendance. At Joe Biden’s 2020 candidate events, it seems as if you could identify the attendees by name, there are so few.

The reason for the almost unprecedented level of approval of President Trump by his supporters can be traced to one critically important factor, something that is more true for this president than for virtually any recent past president: Trump supporters feel as if President Trump is working directly on their behalf, for their specific benefit, by executing the very policies he promised to work on during his campaign.

Elected officials seem to operate in one of two ways -- either they try to enact legislation that is a direct reflection of the specific actions favored by their constituents or they view themselves as independent operators, whose supposed experience and good judgment can be relied upon to do what’s in the best interests of their precincts. That last alternative is just a nice way of saying that most politicians do what they want, according to their own personal viewpoints and philosophy, the classic “I know what’s best for you” approach. It’s not cut-and-dried, of course -- politicians fall into both camps -- but there is a general divide.

There are many issues and policies that the majority of the public would like to see changed or eliminated, but they are kept in place by partisan politicians who selfishly adhere to their own beliefs and prejudices, despite the desires of most of the country’s voters. Here are a few:


Out-of-control illegal immigration
Heavy-handed race-based quotas
Gender-obscuring bathroom/locker room rulings
Late-term abortion


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

5' 
JUNE 20, 2019
*Trump and the Latest Polls: Summertime Blues or More Fake News?*
By Brian C. Joondeph


Recent polls show President Donald Trump in big trouble, likely to lose in a landslide to many of the 20-plus Democrat contenders. Once again, the media tell their dwindling audience how "the walls are closing in" on Trump and how no one likes him.

Should Trump-supporters be worried? Or is this just the latest edition of the Fake News Gazette, courtesy of the Trump-loathing media?

A June 11 Quinnipiac University poll, a year and a half before the election, shows that it's all over for Trump. He might as well be preparing his Trump Tower apartment for his return in January of 2021.

Joe Biden beats Trump 53-40. Bernie Sanders is a little closer but easily wins, 51-42. Kamala Harris prevails 49-41. Pocahontas Elizabeth Warren defeats Trump 49-42. Mayor Pete has a 47-42 edge, and even Spartacus Cory Booker ekes out a 47-42 win over the incumbent president.

Quinnipiac pollsters conclude, "It's a long 17 months to Election Day, but Joe Biden is ahead by landslide proportions."

A Fox News poll released June 16 reveals similar results, with Biden beating Trump by 10 points and Sanders ahead of Trump by 9 points. Fox News acknowledgedthat four years ago, "_n June 2015, Democrat Hillary Clinton was ahead of Trump by 17 points." We all know how that turned out.

Bill Clinton's campaign manager, James Carville, coined the phrase "it's the economy, stupid" as a way of defining the 1992 presidential election. Bill Clinton was running against President George H.W. Bush, who failed to read his own lips and raised taxes, creating a recession that Clinton capitalized on.

Could the same fate await President Trump? Possibly, as the election is over a year away, but Trump, unlike most politicians, doesn't back away from campaign promises. Within the constraints of Congress and the judiciary, when you read Trump's lips, there is little difference now compared to June 2015, when he rode down the escalator at Trump Tower announcing his candidacy.

Quinnipiac even acknowledges the strong economy. From their survey, "[a] total of 70 percent of American voters say the nation's economy is excellent or good." If it's the economy, stupid, Trump is in good shape.

Going farther, the survey found that "[a] total of 77 percent of American voters say their financial situation is excellent or good, close to the all-time high of 78 percent recorded April 11, 2018."

More in Home





Party Over People: The Abandonment of a Moderate America






K–12: Red Ed

Tessio Republicans: Worse Than Democrats?

Ticking gets louder on Biden’s corruption time bomb

Trump tells Sean Hannity DOJ investigating whether his own phone calls were tapped during 2016 campaign
Yet the survey also concluded, "But Trump does not get that much credit." Then who does? The do-nothing Congress? Mitt Romney? Maxine Waters?

What about the internals of the poll? Quinnipiac surveyed registered voters rather than likely voters, the latter providing a more accurate metric. The poll also oversampled Democrats by 2 percentage points, less than many polls but, per a common trend of oversampling Democrats, getting a more representative Democrat viewpoint.

The media were giddy over the poll results. Vox ran this headline: "Trump's big problem is that he's unpopular." Really? Have they ever been to a Trump rally, with ten to twenty thousand attendees, always filling the venue, with two to three times as many outside, those lucky enough to attend having waited in line all day?

Compare that to a campaign event for any of the Democrat candidates. Most can't draw flies to their events, always held in small venues with media coverage and camera angles designed not to show empty seats or the sparse audience size.

Politico makes excuses, saying, "Crowd size, after all, is an imperfect metric to measure a campaign's vitality." Sure it is. How did that work out for Democrats in 2016? Trump's campaign slogan can be "It's the crowds, stupid."_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Seems Hope may have just confirmed one of the last things in the Steele dossier that hadn't been, the pee-pee tape.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems Hope may have just confirmed one of the last things in the Steele dossier that hadn't been, the pee-pee tape.


Source?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?


The transcripts from her testimony.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Agriculture Dept. Employees Are Really Upset They Might Have to Live Among the Rubes in Flyover Country
> 
> Posted at 11:00 pm on June 13, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


This is being done to undermine the research and the scientist doing the research. t don't like the truth so he is upending the USDA in attempt to stop it, the truth, for getting out. So the scientist, in an attempt to save the agency, have formed a union. This is authoritarian rule exemplified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

*Supreme Court upholds cross on public land in Maryland*
By JESSICA GRESKOtoday


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

You dumb shits.

*S&P 500 closes at new record as Wall Street bets Fed will lower rates, Dow surges nearly 250 points*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

Can you feel it?
Appeals Court Allows Trump Admin's HHS Rule On Abortion To Take Effect
Reagan McCarthy | June 20, 2019
_ 







In a huge win for taxpayer freedom and the sanctity of life on Thursday, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that a Trump imposed regulation on health clinics which bars facilities who receive Title X funding from giving abortion referrals can go into effect as the legal case against the regulation works through the court system
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

Will He Be Dragged For Treason? Obama Accepted Unsolicited Intelligence From A Foreign Source During 2016 Election
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | June 21, 2019
_ 
_


----------



## Racist Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Supreme Court upholds cross on public land in Maryland*
> By JESSICA GRESKOtoday


*Supreme Court upholds cross-burning on public land in Alabama*
By JESSICA GRESKOtoday


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4927 Will He Be Dragged For Treason? Obama Accepted Unsolicited Intelligence From A Foreign Source During 2016 Election
> Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | June 21, 2019


What was he running for?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Sounds like your boy . . . especially the "halfway- or completely, I'm not certain" part about his part LOL!!!!!!! What a scumbag.

In a first-person account published Friday in New York magazine, writer E. Jean Carroll said she was raped by Donald Trump in the 1990s.

Carroll, a long-time columnist for Elle magazine and the author of five books, details an encounter with Trump in the mid-1990s in the upscale Bergdorf Goodman department store in midtown Manhattan. Trump and Carroll recognized each other in the store, and Trump told her he needed to buy a gift “for a girl,” according to Carroll’s account.

The alleged assault occurred in the dressing room after Trump suggested Carroll try on a lace bodysuit. Carroll says Trump pushed her against the wall, and “forcing his fingers around my private area, thrusts his penis halfway — or completely, I’m not certain — inside me.” After three minutes, she was able to break free and run from the dressing room.

https://news.yahoo.com/writer-says-she-was-raped-by-trump-in-1990-s-190337681.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like your boy . . . especially the "halfway- or completely, I'm not certain" part about his part LOL!!!!!!! What a scumbag.
> 
> In a first-person account published Friday in New York magazine, writer E. Jean Carroll said she was raped by Donald Trump in the 1990s.
> 
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like your boy . . . especially the "halfway- or completely, I'm not certain" part about his part LOL!!!!!!! What a scumbag.
> 
> In a first-person account published Friday in New York magazine, writer E. Jean Carroll said she was raped by Donald Trump in the 1990s.
> 
> ...


There’s that magic word again.
Alleged.

Like moths to a flame you democrats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s that magic word again.
> Alleged.
> 
> Like moths to a flame you democrats.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


2 cents annually work for you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2 cents annually work for you?


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


2 cents annually work for you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

It's cute how t is so enamored with generals and the fact they call him sir.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2 cents annually work for you?


Oh I'm not kidding myself, I know you'll out parrot me any day, it's what you do. Thing is, you get things wrong and run with, repeat it over and over as if you got it right, which makes it even more humorous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh I'm not kidding myself, I know you'll out parrot me any day, it's what you do. Thing is, you get things wrong and run with, repeat it over and over as if you got it right, which makes it even more humorous.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Seems reality has come down on the reality star president*. His lack of moral compass and all over the place opinions have him cornered. It won't be WWIII, it will be WW t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems reality has come down on the reality star president*. His lack of moral compass and all over the place opinions have him cornered. It won't be WWIII, it will be WW t.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's cute how t is so enamored with generals and the fact they call him sir.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2019)

"thrusts his penis halfway — or completely, I’m not certain — inside me"

Girl knows how to hurt a guy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 21, 2019)

espola said:


> "thrusts his penis halfway — or completely, I’m not certain — inside me"
> 
> Girl knows how to hurt a guy.


He’s “never met this person in [his] life” ....


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s that magic word again.
> Alleged.
> 
> Like moths to a flame you democrats.


Allegedly there’s a picture of them together, allegedly. But that can’t be as he’s once again truthfully stated, “I’ve never met this person in my life”.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4928
> He’s “never met this person in [his] life” ....


And he knew right away that there are no security cameras in BG dressing rooms.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

"Credibility in a crisis matters"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Our allies are afraid of the US and our enemies aren't.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 21, 2019)

Even his vulgar short fingers are in the picture of him, his wife and no one else.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s that magic word again.
> Alleged.
> 
> Like moths to a flame you democrats.


You and your people on here have a strange fascination with words like “fairly” and “allegedly.” What are you afraid of? 
Go ahead, give us some of your letter jumbles...those are really impressive.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You and your people on here have a strange fascination with words like “fairly” and “allegedly.” What are you afraid of?
> Go ahead, give us some of your letter jumbles...those are really impressive.


At least he’s not Hillary.  She’s murdered people.

Allegedly.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4929
> At least he’s not Hillary.  She’s murdered people.
> 
> Allegedly.


No, not allegedly. She’s actually murdered people and worse.
And Obama was born in Africa. Not allegedly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Even his vulgar short fingers are in the picture of him, his wife and no one else.


6 nos


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4928
> He’s “never met this person in [his] life” ....


Suckers!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our allies are afraid of the US and our enemies aren't.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> No, not allegedly. She’s actually murdered people and worse.
> And Obama was born in Africa. Not allegedly.


She's a pimp who else wears pantsuits and platform shoes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You and your people on here have a strange fascination with words like “fairly” and “allegedly.” What are you afraid of?
> Go ahead, give us some of your letter jumbles...those are really impressive.


the Jumbled are easily impressed


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's a pimp who else wears pantsuits and platform shoes.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> No, not allegedly. She’s actually murdered people and worse.
> And Obama was born in Africa. Not allegedly.


The jumbled don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You and your people on here have a strange fascination with words like “fairly” and “allegedly.” What are you afraid of?
> Go ahead, give us some of your letter jumbles...those are really impressive.


You people are rather grey.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The jumbled don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


C’mon, I’ve had a tough week. Give me some of your letter combos. They’re so impressive!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> C’mon, I’ve had a tough week. Give me some of your letter combos. They’re so impressive!


ABCDEFG-HIJKLMNOP-QRSTUV-WXYZ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ABCDEFG-HIJKLMNOP-QRSTUV-WXYZ


Ok, now do it backwards.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

This scenario came into my head with absolutely no supporting evidence --

Sean Hannity heard about the Iran thing and realized that he was likely to be blamed for it, so he called t and talked him out of it.  

John Bolton is still pissed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok, now do it backwards.


Isn’t that your native language?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> C’mon, I’ve had a tough week. Give me some of your letter combos. They’re so impressive!


I understand, posing is hard work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Imagine




John Lennon’s Son Denounces Political Correctness, Says Leftist Intellectuals Have Become Pathetic

Posted at 10:30 am on June 22, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







The son of the famed Beatles member John Lennon has publicly made it clear that political correctness has destroyed the left he once knew and respected.





Sean Ono-Lennon took to Twitter on Friday and tweeted out a message that stirred controversy within the left.

“When I was young the most interesting people were left-wing intellectuals. Believe it or not,” tweeted Lennon.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

JUNE 22, 2019
*Reparations: Democrats Scam and Insult Blacks Again*
By Lloyd Marcus
A congressional hearing was held on a bill to study reparations for blacks as payback for slavery. Reparations is simply another worm Democrat presidential candidates will put on the hook of their fishing rods to catch black votes.

I am a black man who is proud, grateful, and understands how blessed I am to be born an American. My response to the Democrats' reparations scam is, “Please stop!”. Please stop telling black Americans that we are crippled, inferior and are helpless children who can only succeed via government handouts, lowered standards and special concessions. Just stop it!

The Civil War effectively ended slavery in 1863. After eight years of Americans making a black man the leader of the free world, Democrats are absurdly claiming blacks are suffering the negative repercussions of slavery and deserve a check. These people (Democrats) are evil, divisive, race-baiting and race-exploiting con artists.

In Maryland in the early 1950s, my late dad was among a handful of blacks who broke the color barrier to become Baltimore City firefighters. Despite humiliating racism within the fire department, Dad won “Firefighter of the Year” two times. Dad didn't desire reparations or insulting lowered standards. All Dad and his fellow young black trailblazers desired was an opportunity to compete.


In the 1980s, I was promoted to supervisor of the art department at WJZ-TV, ABC affiliate TV station in Baltimore. Democratic friends attempted to rob me of the pride and dignity of my achievement. They demeaned my promotion, claiming it was due to affirmative action. I was insulted. My promotion was the result of being the most qualified. No brag. Just facts.

But this is what Democrats relentlessly do to blacks; always sending us the subliminal message that we don't quite measure up. For example: When Democrats say requiring a photo ID to vote disenfranchises black voters, Democrats are really saying we are stupid, inferior to other Americans. Black Americans should be outraged.

Metaphorically, Democrats want to keep blacks barefoot and pregnant. Democrats despise and seek to destroy self-reliant, self-motivated, and independent blacks. I am referring to extraordinarily successful blacks like Herman Cain, Justice Clarence Thomas, and Dr. Ben Carson to name a few. Because these blacks took the traditional road of education, hard work, and making right choices to achieve success, they expose the Democrat and fake news media lie that blacks can only succeed in racist America via lowered standards and government programs.


So very sad.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I understand, posing is hard work.


You don't know any of Iz's smart letter combos. You're dumb like me.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> How so?


*" Who " encumbered so.....you so.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JUNE 22, 2019
> *Reparations: Democrats Scam and Insult Blacks Again*
> By Lloyd Marcus
> A congressional hearing was held on a bill to study reparations for blacks as payback for slavery. Reparations is simply another worm Democrat presidential candidates will put on the hook of their fishing rods to catch black votes.
> ...



*Very sickening isn't it.*

*Not to mention the Alaskan town council member who *
*closed with " Hail Satan "...that's even worse...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I understand, posing is hard work.


Most of the hard work is self inflicted.  He tends to contradict himself.  Often in a single sentence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Most of the hard work is self inflicted.  He tends to contradict himself.  Often in a single sentence.


Oh, that wasn't him, that was a mirror you saw, now quit barking at it that's you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't know any of Iz's smart letter combos. You're dumb like me.


You are probably right, but he will explain it you were open to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Most of the hard work is self inflicted.  He tends to contradict himself.  Often in a single sentence.


Maybe it’s those multiples talking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Very sickening isn't it.*
> 
> *Not to mention the Alaskan town council member who *
> *closed with " Hail Satan "...that's even worse...*


And I am racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I am racist.


Yes you are.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

MIGA!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

"I'm gonna inihilate them!" "Ah, nevermind"
"I'm gonna round up millions!" "Ah nevermind"
"I'm gonna be soooo presidential!" "Ah nevermind"
"I'm gonna be the most transparent ever!" "Ah nevermind"
"I'm gonna drain the swamp!" "Ah nevermind"
"I'm gonna show my taxes after the audit!" "Ah, YOU WILL NEVER SEE MY TAXES!!!"


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, but he will explain it you were open to it.


I will let him explain it to you and then you can explain it to me.
Let me know when's good.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'm gonna inihilate them!" "Ah, nevermind"
> "I'm gonna round up millions!" "Ah nevermind"
> "I'm gonna be soooo presidential!" "Ah nevermind"
> "I'm gonna be the most transparent ever!" "Ah nevermind"
> ...


Like Iz and Nono talking about their real estate. "What real estate?!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Like Iz and Nono talking about their real estate. "What real estate?!"


They like to think they are just like t just in a much . . . much . . . much . . . much . . . much smaller way, aka they lie their asses off too.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I am racist.


*SHERIFF JOE IS RACIST*

By Libby Rawl

It’s official. He admitted it. As though any of our fellow travelers had any doubt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4935
> 
> *SHERIFF JOE IS RACIST*
> 
> ...


"When someone tells you who they are believe them"


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When someone tells you who they are believe them"


It’s too bad he’s so scared and he’s a hysteric. If he would take a breath and look around at the big, colorful world he’d realize it’s not necessary.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, that wasn't him, that was a mirror you saw, now quit barking at it that's you.



*That's not your independent thought above, you stole those comments/ideas*
*from some articulate writer.*
*The " Rodent " has never displayed that type of intellectual thinking....ever.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When someone tells you who they are believe them"


*We Believe YOU !*
*You have displayed it*
*for quite some time on *
*this forum.....*
*Just replace "  Sheriff  Joe "*
*with " Hüsker Dü "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s too bad he’s so scared and he’s a hysteric. If he would take a breath and look around at the big, colorful world he’d realize it’s not necessary.


Some people easily fall prey to adverse influences that lead them to act open the lowest and most primal of human instincts. Aka they haven't evolved properly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, that wasn't him, that was a mirror you saw, now quit barking at it that's you.


Youʻre his twin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'm gonna inihilate them!" "Ah, nevermind"
> "I'm gonna round up millions!" "Ah nevermind"
> "I'm gonna be soooo presidential!" "Ah nevermind"
> "I'm gonna be the most transparent ever!" "Ah nevermind"
> ...


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I will let him explain it to you and then you can explain it to me.
> Let me know when's good.


It’s always good.  Messpola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Like Iz and Nono talking about their real estate. "What real estate?!"


The simple interest real estate.....CLTV boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s too bad he’s so scared and he’s a hysteric. If he would take a breath and look around at the big, colorful world he’d realize it’s not necessary.


You been to the Dominican lately, how about TJ. Hell, frisco and LA for that matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

Trump: Smarter Than The Experts
Gil Gutknecht | June 23, 2019
_ 







Remember the bold predictions made by the New York Times’ economist and resident expert, Paul Krugman? The Nobel Prize winning economist said that the economic fallout of a Donald Trump presidency would be severe and widespread, predicting that it could “plunge the world into recession.” He penned his view in an opinion piece published the day after the election. Calling Trump both “ignorant and irresponsible,” he said that his election would be the "mother of all adverse effects.” He warned that the new administration could quickly undo the progress that markets had made in the eight years since the financial crisis.


Remember?

This president continues to prove the establishment experts wrong. He has a secret army of folks who really know how to create economic growth…the American people. Trump knows that they can spend and invest far smarter than the federal government can on their behalf. It’s actually a pretty simple formula: let them keep more of their money and get out of their way. Trump may not have a Phi Beta Kappa key, but he understands this. 

It works every time it’s tried. 

Witness the recent meltdown of the Wall Street experts and Chamber types over long-simmering trade disputes. Against the best judgement of the experts, Trump demanded a renegotiated NAFTA. He succeeded. They went apoplectic when he began to impose hefty tariffs on the Chinese to get them to play by generally accepted trade rules. President Xi can huff and puff, but he can’t bluff. Trump has the stronger hand. The same experts went into even higher orbit when President Trump threatened Mexico with stiff tariffs unless they became more helpful in solving the immigration emergency on our border. Surprise! They are now becoming part of the solution. 

On issue after issue, the establishment experts have been wrong. They can fool some of the people all of the time. But, they can’t fool enough people to change the outcome of the next election. Normal Americans clearly see that this President is a whole lot smarter than many of the so-called experts. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

Administration officials are accusing Homeland Security Acting Director Kevin McAleenan of sabotaging Immigration and Customs Enforcement’s (ICE) deportation raids by leaking key details of the plan.

President Donald Trump abruptly announced Saturday that he would delay plans for Sunday raids targeting around 2,000 illegal immigrants across the country. The president claimed the two-week hiatus would give the White House time to reach a consensus with Democrats on “asylum and loophole” issues at the southern border.

However, senior administration officials say there is much more to the story.

Current and former officials within the administration who spoke to the Washington Examiner and BuzzFeed are accusing McAleenan of ruining the Sunday operation by either personally releasing details of the plan or by having people in his staff do it for him.

“I know he has not approved of this operation for months,” one source familiar with the matter said to the Washington Examiner. “The president wouldn’t leak that. ICE wouldn’t leak that. There’s only a few people involved in these discussions. … The only one who could have shared the details of those operations were [McAleenan].

Revealing details of the deportation raids, such as dates and locations, put ICE agents at risk, the sources pointed out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

*Ocasio-Cortez Gives Illegal Immigrants Advice On Evading Federal Law Enforcement*
June 23rd, 2019
_





U.S. Representative Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) smiles to audiences following a televised town hall event on the Green New Deal in the Bronx borough of New York City, New York, U.S., March 29, 2019. REUTERS/Jeenah Moon


New York Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez used her Twitter account Saturday to give illegal immigrants advice about evading a potential Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) round-up.

“Warning: The Trump admin is expected to begin ICE raids across the country TOMORROW, targeting people for round up,” Ocasio-Cortez wrote in a post that linked to a tweet by Refugee and Immigrant Center for Education and Legal Services (RAICES), a Texas immigration legal services provider, that listed several major cities where ICE raids were expected to start. “NOW is the time for us to come together: – Check in w/ your neighbors – Share “Know Your Rights” info – If you see ICE, report to @UNITEDWEDREAM 1-844-363-1423.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

*Tom Basile: Iran tensions -- Trump still cleaning up Obama's mess (but Democrats won't admit it)*

By Tom Basile | Fox News
While Democrats in Washington and much of the news media spend their time obsessing over the 2020 campaign and telling the world that our president is everything from being mentally unfit to a criminal, Trump has been dealing with a host of major foreign policy challenges either created or ignored by the Obama administration.

The ISIS takeover of Iraq and its infiltration across more than a dozen countries was the first. Handling China’s unchecked economic and military advances in the Pacific, Africa and even cyber espionage here in the U.S. is another.

Chaos in Libya is still unabated.

DOUGLAS MACKINNON: IRAN DECISION IS TRUMP'S MOST 'PRESIDENTIAL' MOMENT (SO FAR)

But Obama’s sweetheart deal with Iran is perhaps the thorniest of them all.

Critics would rather bash Trump than acknowledge Obama’s naïve strategy of Iranian appeasement was a failure.

For all the claims by the left that Trump is irrational, he understands that you can only bargain with rational actors. Iran doesn’t fit the bill.

Trump made clear this week that he’s willing to play hardball with Iran if they continue on their current trajectory. Calling off the strike just minutes before execution wasn’t indecision. It was a calculated move meant to send a message that the U.S. will not be intimidated back into negotiations by a radical Islamist government with a history of aggression.

Obama wanted his Iran deal at all costs, and those costs were steep. It amounted to access to more than $100 billion, ending most sanctions, opening the country to foreign investment, among other benefits for the regime.

Of course, a key component of the deal meant that fifteen years from signing, the whole thing went out the window anyway and Iran could proceed with their nuclear program.

This was in exchange for Tehran’s thin assurances that they would limit uranium enrichment to 3 percent and reduce the number of centrifuges needed to advance their nuclear program from 19,000 to 6,000.  This week it was confirmed that Iran will exceed the uranium stockpile limit codified in the agreement.

The monitoring and accountability regime put in place to ensure compliance was never robust enough to work. This point was raised repeatedly by experts during negotiations and by even more than a dozen Democratic Senators in 2016 (some of whom are now running for president) but the Obama administration just


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2019)

According to Ayatollah Pence, the reason children in ICE detention camps are not being given soap, toothpaste, and blankets is Democrats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> According to Ayatollah Pence, the reason children in ICE detention camps are not being given soap, toothpaste, and blankets is Democrats.


Here little fishy


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here little fishy


Asshole.  And you can pass that on to your leader Pence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Asshole.  And you can pass that on to your leader Pence.


That’s where your 10 year old gets it from.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Asshole.  And you can pass that on to your leader Pence.



*Wash that puka ya lyin thief......*

*You return the " Stolen " Golf Balls yet.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

H


espola said:


> According to Ayatollah Pence, the reason children in ICE detention camps are not being given soap, toothpaste, and blankets is Democrats.


He is just making them feel at home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Asshole.  And you can pass that on to your leader Pence.


Hanapaa!


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

*Trump Wins Again.....!*

*Chuck Todd plays the Fool on NBC " Meet The Press "....Again !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

*Trey Gowdy: Mystery FBI Transcript ‘Actually Changed My Perspective’ Of Russia Probe*
June 23rd, 2019
_





Rep. Trey Gowdy (C), flanked by committee members, speaks to reporters after questioning Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton in a day-long testimony before the House Select Committee on Benghazi, on Capitol Hill in Washington Oct. 22, 2015. REUTERS/Jonathan Ernst

*Trey Gowdy said Sunday that an FBI transcript he reviewed while in Congress changed his “perspective” of the Mueller investigation.*
*Republicans have alluded to the mystery transcript, which is believed to be from an FBI informant’s interactions with George Papadopoulos.*
*Gowdy has previously said the transcript is a potential “game-changer” in terms of the public’s opinion of the FBI’s investigation of the Trump campaign. *

Former Republican South Carolina Rep. Trey Gowdy said Sunday that his “perspective” of the special counsel’s investigation changed after he saw a transcript of an interaction between the FBI and a Trump campaign associate believed to be George Papadopoulos.

“I was supportive of [Robert] Mueller. I was supportive of the idea to initiate, to investigate what Russia did, but when I saw this transcript, it actually changed my perspective,” Gowdy said in an interview on Fox News’ “Sunday Morning Futures.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2019)

Cocaine Mitch STRIKES AGAIN, this time targeting Senate Dems running in 2020?

Posted at 6:20 pm on June 23, 2019 by Greg P.


Don’t mess with Cocaine Mitch, Dems.

His latest maneuver? The Senate Majority Leader is expected to schedule Senate votes this week that force Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren, Cory Booker, Amy Klobuchar, Kirsten Gillibrand to stay in D.C. until the last minute before they fly to Miami for the debates:


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cocaine Mitch STRIKES AGAIN, this time targeting Senate Dems running in 2020?
> 
> Posted at 6:20 pm on June 23, 2019 by Greg P.
> 
> ...



*Sometimes ol Mitch does the " Right " thing......*

*Turnabout's fair play ....DEMOCRATS !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2019)

*BREAKING: Mexico Deploying 15,000 Troops To U.S. Border To Stop Illegal Immigration Into U.S.*





ALFREDO ESTRELLA/AFP/Getty Images 



June 24, 2019 
 140.1k views


Mexican Secretary of Defense Luis Sandoval said on Monday that Mexico is deploying thousands of soldiers to the U.S.-Mexico border to help stop the massive flow of illegal immigration into the United States.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2019)

*Pelosi On Enforcing Immigration Laws In U.S.: ‘What’s The Point?’*





Michael Brochstein/SOPA Images/LightRocket via Getty Images 







By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
June 24, 2019 
 31.7k views


Democrat House Speaker Nancy Pelosi raised eyebrows on Monday with a series of comments that she made about enforcing U.S. immigration laws.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2019)

JUNE 24, 2019
*Clapper Hears Barr's 'Chilling' Footsteps*
By Daniel John Sobieski
They really counted on Hillary winning, didn't they? Former director of National Intelligence James Clapper is in panic mode, realizing that the so-called "intelligence community" he supervised under President Obama is about to be revealed by Atty. Gen. William Barr and U.S. atty. John Durham as a weaponized arm of the Clinton campaign, with indictments to follow.

The man who lied to Congress about spying on the American people was shocked back in April to hear Barr testify before Congress that yes, he thought the Trump campaign had been spied upon by his political opponents. As Breitbart reported:

Well, I thought it was most stunning and scary. I was amazed at that and rather disappointed that the attorney general would say such a thing. The term "spying" has all kinds of negative connotations, and I have to believe he chose that term deliberately. And I think it's incredible that if he has concerns, he would have easily on his first day on the job, after his confirmation, asked his own IG, the Inspector General of the Department of Justice, for a briefing on his preliminary, in the course of his investigation, that is, the IG's investigation, whether there was any wrongdoing by the FBI. I think it would have been far more appropriate for him to just defer to that investigation rather than postulating, apparently with no evidence. He just has a feeling that there was spying against the campaign.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/06/24/anderson-cooper-commercial-e-jean-carroll-rape-sexy

Where do they get you people from?

She is just as crazy as the kavanaugh accusing twin bitches.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.dailycaller.com/2019/06/24/trump-supreme-court-2020-election


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

*The Nuclear Option: Schumer Brands Trump a Madman — for Not Killing Iranians*
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/06/24/the-nuclear-option-schumer-brands-trump-a-madman-for-not-killing-iranians/amp/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

JUNE 25, 2019
*Slavery and Reparations and Concentration Camps, Oh My*

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/06/slavery_and_reparations_and_concentration_camps_oh_my.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

JUNE 24, 2019
*California's Gov. Gavin Newsom puts out a video for illegals on how to obstruct ICE*
By Monica Showalter




https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/06/californias_gov_gavin_newsom_puts_out_a_video_for_illegals_on_how_to_obstruct_ice.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JUNE 24, 2019
> *California's Gov. Gavin Newsom puts out a video for illegals on how to obstruct ICE*
> By Monica Showalter
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar.  Obstruction that is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JUNE 24, 2019
> *California's Gov. Gavin Newsom puts out a video for illegals on how to obstruct ICE*
> By Monica Showalter
> 
> ...


I guess you fellas don't believe in "States Rights" anymore.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds familiar.  Obstruction that is.


You dummies hate it when people are informed of their rights. You’re actually stupid enough to call it “obstruction.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You dummies hate it when people are informed of their rights. You’re actually stupid enough to call it “obstruction.”


Arenʻt you the people that made the word fashionable for the last two years?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you fellas don't believe in "States Rights" anymore.


You mean one size fits all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/06/californias_gov_gavin_newsom_puts_out_a_video_for_illegals_on_how_to_obstruct_ice.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You dummies hate it when people are informed of their rights. You’re actually stupid enough to call it “obstruction.”


Illegal alien criminals have no rights in my country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You dummies hate it when people are informed of their rights. You’re actually stupid enough to call it “obstruction.”


Rights? Like Trumps rights?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rights? Like Trumps rights?


Itʻs that inner dialogue that the Spola boys often engage themselves with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

We learn a bit about the elements that CNN and other media are reporting as a Trump falsehood, that the two of them knew each other. Carroll confirms that the two only met "briefly" once in a social party setting, something Trump, with his massive social life, is very likely to have no memory of. Cooper then cites it reason to say they knew each other. Not even Carroll admitted that.

She came off as an attention-seeking self-aggrandiser, with some saying she flirted with Cooper (I didn't catch this) but pretty obviously someone almost looking for some kind of affirmation about her own attractiveness. Cooper spoke of something I had noted earlier here, and that Trump himself later brought up -- that Carroll was hardly the kind of woman Trump would have sought out in 1995 or 1995 "not my type," given his well-known fascination at the time with models and beauty queens. While Carroll is not bad-looking, she didn't come anywhere near that category. But she wants Cooper to know this: she was "probably the most attractive woman at Bergdorf." Then several times, she wanted Cooper to know: "I'm so glad that I'm not his type," and "I love that I'm not his type," kind of killing her own credibility after making her argument about her good-lookingness. If she wasn't his type, why would he be coming onto her, especially since they didn't know each other?


She did support that Trump had exacting standards for female beauty, complaining that he called then-Miss Universe Alicia Machado, who got very fat indeed during her term, of being "fat." She was fat and Trump kicked up a fuss because it was Machado's job to be the beauty queen. Trump could be quite particular about things like this. I remember how they had to cover up Machado's weight issues with a black long-sleeved gown and dark lighting on her final runway walk.









Trump supposedly complained about her being "so old" at age 52, which would confirm the "not my type" argument, too.

She shifted her story a bit about the Bergdorf lingerie department, which I pointed out earlier, didn't exist on a floor with evening gowns the way Macys is. She said it had bathing suits and cruise wear, leaving off the evening gowns this time, and instead of all the dressing room doors open, there was just one. Hmmm, now her memory is suddenly clear? Cooper sure as heck wasn't going to probe on that.

How does she defend her credibility? By pointing out 15 other women who've made accusations against Trump. By her logic, since they made those unproven charges, then she must be believed? That's not a reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs that inner dialogue that the Spola boys often engage themselves with.


Boys?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2019)

Junior Hunter's lawyers filed a motion to suppress the charges against him because Hillary.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Junior Hunter's lawyers filed a motion to suppress the charges against him because Hillary.


There has been some speculation that Junior's wife has turned on him and is helping the prosecution now.  Maybe this is why --

https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/1143523902787862528/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1143523902787862528&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/06/indicted-gop-lawmaker-spent-campaign-cash-on-affairs-with-three-different-lobbyists-and-one-of-his-own-staffers-doj/


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this your indictment of QE?  Sheesh you people like arguing with yourselves.


Sorry Bruh, you are incomprehensible. And I'll take my economicalish jeanius advice from someone who can afford (illegal!) health insurance and whose house wasn't repossessed in a foreclosure by his bank...

Now, let's see how Don the Con deals with the post-tax cut slowdown, little interest rate cushion and "tariff wars..." The worst thing is we could actually get some IP theft gives out of China - which is the most important thing - and some market access if they did this thing right, but the folks around Don the Con just want to job the margins around his pointless rantings so they send him wobbling off in every direction like a guy playing blindman's bluff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry Bruh, you are incomprehensible. And I'll take my economicalish jeanius advice from someone who can afford (illegal!) health insurance and whose house wasn't repossessed in a foreclosure by his bank...
> 
> Now, let's see how Don the Con deals with the post-tax cut slowdown, little interest rate cushion and "tariff wars..." The worst thing is we could actually get some IP theft gives out of China - which is the most important thing - and some market access if they did this thing right, but the folks around Don the Con just want to job the margins around his pointless rantings so they send him wobbling off in every direction like a guy playing blindman's bluff.


WANTED: Spigot Boy

6 consecutive years of experience in QE required.  Start Date July 1, 2019.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

espola said:


> There has been some speculation that Junior's wife has turned on him and is helping the prosecution now.  Maybe this is why --
> 
> https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/1143523902787862528/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1143523902787862528&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/06/indicted-gop-lawmaker-spent-campaign-cash-on-affairs-with-three-different-lobbyists-and-one-of-his-own-staffers-doj/


Here fishy, fishy


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> WANTED: Spigot Boy
> 
> 6 consecutive years of experience in QE required.  Start Date July 1, 2019.


You got this huli huli. You can do it with one hand, and keep reading your airport books with the other.

Find your house yet? Or you on the lame for trying to buy (illegal) health insurance?

QE + tax cut deficit loan stimulus... can't wait to see what that gets us!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 25, 2019)

When is Killary going to jail!!!!!!!

You guys promised!!!!!!!!!

I'm starting to think you alt-right nazi nuts aren't honest!

wahhhhhhahahahahahhhhhhh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You got this huli huli. You can do it with one hand, and keep reading your airport books with the other.
> 
> Find your house yet? Or you on the lame for trying to buy (illegal) health insurance?
> 
> QE + tax cut deficit loan stimulus... can't wait to see what that gets us!


should be a great view from your Spigot.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JUNE 24, 2019
> *California's Gov. Gavin Newsom puts out a video for illegals on how to obstruct ICE*
> By Monica Showalter
> 
> ...



*THAT'S GROUNDS FOR REMOVAL FROM OFFICE.....!*

*NO IF AND OR BUTS ....!*

*YOU KNOW WHY HE WILL GET AWAY WITH IT ...?*

*DEMOCRATIC SUPER-MAJORITY ....!*


*I've been saying this for a looooooooong time and now it's*
*come to fruition...!*

*The Northern Mexican Cartel that is run out of Sacramento, Cal*
*just flexed their muscles and had this " Puppet " of a Governor *
*recite what they are dictating .....*

*California is either going to go thru a Civil Uprising or it becomes*
*an extension of the Crime syndicate run out of central Mexico......*

*Laugh all you want Liberals, but the writing is on the Walls, Truck *
*trailers and Train cars all over California.....you just refuse to see*
*what is happening right before your very eyes.....*

*I KNOW I'M RIGHT ....*
*THE GOVERNOR'S VIDEO JUST PROVED IT !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When is Killary going to jail!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys promised!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


They’ve got cells for her and Comey all lined up. 
Shocking how they haven’t been convicted yet.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *THAT'S GROUNDS FOR REMOVAL FROM OFFICE.....!*
> 
> *NO IF AND OR BUTS ....!*
> 
> ...


Gavin Newsome working for the Northern Mexican Cartels? 
Well,duh, how else did you think he got elected?
You watched Weeds, didn’t you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal alien criminals have no rights in my country.


Humans have rights, that is what America is all about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When is Killary going to jail!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys promised!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Stay focused on the Spigot.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Gavin Newsome working for the Northern Mexican Cartels?
> Well,duh, how else did you think he got elected?
> You watched Weeds, didn’t you?


*I don't watch " Fabricated " shows much....there's enough reality*
*in life to keep one busy !*

*You should try it.*

*Over encumbering your property is Financial Fantasy...Not Reality.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> They’ve got cells for her and Comey all lined up.
> Shocking how they haven’t been convicted yet.


One lost to T, the other fired by T.  Thatʻs the worst kind of conviction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Gavin Newsome working for the Northern Mexican Cartels?
> Well,duh, how else did you think he got elected?
> You watched Weeds, didn’t you?


Collusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Humans have rights, that is what America is all about.


They have the right to break our laws.  Sounds like you want a nation of Trump disciples.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Junior Hunter's lawyers filed a motion to suppress the charges against him because Hillary.


Is this corrupt Duncan Hunter related to the corrupt former congressman Duncan Hunter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is this corrupt Duncan Hunter related to the corrupt former congressman Duncan Hunter?


Runs in the family and once sub-sect, now majority of a once great party. RIP GOP, you are no longer grand anymore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Runs in the family and once sub-sect, now majority of a once great party. RIP GOP, you are no longer grand anymore.


They werenʻt grand when they beat Hilz.  And the 23 that are in the hopper are even worse!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is this corrupt Duncan Hunter related to the corrupt former congressman Duncan Hunter?


No.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't watch " Fabricated " shows much....there's enough reality*
> *in life to keep one busy !*
> 
> *You should try it.*
> ...


Hey what’s your loan to value ratio, N? 
Or do you rent, like Iz?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

*




*

*Ahhhh.......There's ol " Tony Clifton "....*
*Creepin behind a " Wall "....*
*Or is that " Bob " lookin fur a date....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey what’s your loan to value ratio, N?
> Or do you rent, like Iz?


*Nunya.....*

*You worry about yur cucumbered properties ....*

*




*

*Rumor has it yur in fur a big turd.... *


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2019)

"Should your face be on Mt Rushmore?" (South Dakota reporter to t)

“Well , look, I have a lot of respect; even Mount Rushmore; so for many, many years they got, they had fireworks, right? Many, many years. And  your new governor, she’s a great person. She called, she said, sir, for many years we had tremendous fireworks on the 4th of July. We don’t have it anymore. Can you do something? And I got it approved. Starting , next season, it was not easy, starting next season , Mount Rushmore will have tremendous fireworks like they had for many years. But they ended it a long time ago, but they didn’t want, but they didn’t have fireworks because of, I don’t know, I think they thought, thought the stone was gonna catch on fire.”

Well, he didn't exactly say yes, so that's an improvement over what was expected.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

espola said:


> "Should your face be on Mt Rushmore?" (South Dakota reporter to t)
> 
> “Well , look, I have a lot of respect; even Mount Rushmore; so for many, many years they got, they had fireworks, right? Many, many years. And  your new governor, she’s a great person. She called, she said, sir, for many years we had tremendous fireworks on the 4th of July. We don’t have it anymore. Can you do something? And I got it approved. Starting , next season, it was not easy, starting next season , Mount Rushmore will have tremendous fireworks like they had for many years. But they ended it a long time ago, but they didn’t want, but they didn’t have fireworks because of, I don’t know, I think they thought, thought the stone was gonna catch on fire.”
> 
> Well, he didn't exactly say yes, so that's an improvement over what was expected.



*Should your face be on a " Milk Carton ".....?*

*You return them stolen Golf Balls yet....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

espola said:


> "Should your face be on Mt Rushmore?" (South Dakota reporter to t)
> 
> “Well , look, I have a lot of respect; even Mount Rushmore; so for many, many years they got, they had fireworks, right? Many, many years. And  your new governor, she’s a great person. She called, she said, sir, for many years we had tremendous fireworks on the 4th of July. We don’t have it anymore. Can you do something? And I got it approved. Starting , next season, it was not easy, starting next season , Mount Rushmore will have tremendous fireworks like they had for many years. But they ended it a long time ago, but they didn’t want, but they didn’t have fireworks because of, I don’t know, I think they thought, thought the stone was gonna catch on fire.”
> 
> Well, he didn't exactly say yes, so that's an improvement over what was expected.


Despite the fire threat . . .


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nunya.....*
> 
> *You worry about yur cucumbered properties ....*
> 
> ...


I think it's fine that you're not encumbered by home ownership.

No judgment.
We all do what we can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Maybe a wall would have saved these two, you fucking bleeding heart libs are responsible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

The pussy generation Mr Eastwood is referring to is you people.

Just FYI

NEWS JUNE 25, 2019
*Clint Eastwood will film in Georgia despite Hollywood boycott against state over heartbeat abortion law*
*The iconic actor-director is known for his right-of-center views*


_





Image source: YouTube screenshot
DAVE URBANSKI

Legendary actor-director Clint Eastwood is known for portraying memorable characters like "Dirty Harry" Callahan and making box-office hits like "American Sniper" — but his right-of-center views are also well documented.

Prior to the 2016 election, Eastwood told Esquire that then-Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump is "onto something, because secretly everybody's getting tired of political correctness, kissing up. That's the kiss-ass generation we're in right now. We're really in a pussy generation. Everybody's walking on eggshells."

He also told the magazine that then-Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton would be a "tough voice to listen to for four years."

*Go ahead, make my day*
And now with Hollywood heavyweights boycotting the state of Georgia over its heartbeat abortion law, one might say Eastwood has more or less repeated a "Dirty Harry" line — "go ahead, make my day" — in deciding to buck the trend and come to Atlanta to begin work on a new movie.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Lindsey Graham on the rape accusation against Trump: He denied it and that’s all I needed to hear

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 7:21 pm on June 25, 2019 

C’mon, seriously. What explains this bizarre degree of sycophancy? We’re long past the point now of Graham needing to demonstrate his fealty to Trump in order to deter a primary challenge in South Carolina. There are no serious challengers on tap there and he was notoriously tough to beat even in the “Grahamnesty” days when the populist right hated him. His job approval back home this quarter is the highest it’s been since Trump was inaugurated. He’s impossible to beat.



Which is a long way of saying that his comment about the new rape allegations is inexplicable as a political pander.

So what explains it?


Nicholas Fandos

✔@npfandos
https://twitter.com/npfandos/status/1143568430601256965

Senator Lindsey Graham, R of SC, on the latest rape allegation against President Trump: "The president has denied it. I have no reason to .— you know, no. He's denied it and that's all I needed to hear."


178
10:15 AM - Jun 25, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

303 people are talking about this






Sam Brodey@sambrodey
https://twitter.com/sambrodey/status/1143565012075732992

Sen. Lindsey Graham on E. Jean Carroll’s rape accusation of Trump:

“He’s denied it. That’s all I needed to hear.”


2,399
10:01 AM - Jun 25, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

4,550 people are talking about this





I can’t find audio or video of what Graham said or even a longer transcript right now but Fandos and Brodey are reporters for the NYT and Daily Beast, respectively. A HuffPost reporter quotes Graham a bit further:


Igor Bobic

✔@igorbobic
https://twitter.com/igorbobic/status/1143565732921393160
Replying to @igorbobic

“The president’s firmly denied it. That’s the end of it for me unless she shows something new,” Graham says when asked about E. Jean Carroll’s rape allegation against Trump


42
10:04 AM - Jun 25, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
https://twitter.com/igorbobic/status/1143565732921393160






That’s better, at least allowing that he’d consider other evidence if it came to light, but it’s bizarre that he’s treating Trump’s denial as otherwise conclusive. Anyone accused of rape will deny it. To a lawyer, that shouldn’t say a thing about innocence or guilt. And Graham is one of the most ostentatiously lawyerly members of the Senate, a guy who’s been touted in the past as a potential Attorney General. He spent years as a JAG in the Air Force. He’s the chairman of the Judiciary Committee, for cripes sake. He distinguished himself during the Kavanaugh hearings for his impassioned advocacy on behalf of the nominee, hammering two points. First, that there was no corroborating evidence that Kavanaugh attacked Christine Blasey Ford, and second, that Kavanaugh had conducted himself with exemplary character for his entire adult life.








Neither of those things are true in the Trump/Carroll case. Trump has been accused of sexual misconduct by more than a dozen women, and Graham himself would have talked your ear off circa 2015 about the president’s character flaws. Meanwhile, Carroll has claimed publicly that she told two friends at the time about the Trump incident and New York magazine says they verified that claim with the two people. Why would a former JAG accept a denial of rape when there are two witnesses out there who might shed light on the accuser’s credibility?

The weird thing about this spin is that _it’s not even helpful to Trump_. Graham could have seized the opportunity to point out some of the less credible elements of Carroll’s account, as I did here. (A chance encounter leading to attempted rape in a crowded Manhattan department store — and no one saw or heard anything?) Or he could have said, “Rape accusations need to be taken seriously but look at what Michael Avenatti and Julie Swetnick tried to pull on Brett Kavanaugh. Politically motivated smears need to be taken seriously too. Jean Carroll should go to the police or to court if she has a claim. I’m not sure how the public can draw a conclusion otherwise.” Framing it in terms of “Trump denied it and that’s all I needed to know” advertises the fact that it’s sycophancy that’s driving his judgment. Or, worse, signals that loyalty to the president requires one to dismiss yet rape accusations out of hand, without a moment’s thought as to the weight of the evidence.







But maybe this is just how Graham deals with rape cases. After the Senate Judiciary Committee delayed its vote on Kavanaugh last year to give the FBI a few days to interview witnesses, he vowed that he wouldn’t even read their report.






His presumptive opponent in South Carolina next year, who’s going to get completely destroyed, is nonetheless trying to leverage this:


Jaime Harrison

✔@harrisonjaime
https://twitter.com/harrisonjaime/status/1143591124617109507

Allegations of rape and sexual assault must be taken seriously. Period. Full stop. Graham’s flippant response demonstrates yet again that his #1 priority is pleasing this President, moral courage be damned. https://twitter.com/sambrodey/status/1143565012075732992 …

Sam Brodey@sambrodey

Sen. Lindsey Graham on E. Jean Carroll’s rape accusation of Trump:

“He’s denied it. That’s all I needed to hear.”


6,295
11:45 AM - Jun 25, 2019
Twitter Ads info 
https://twitter.com/harrisonjaime/status/1143591124617109507










Graham won his race by 17 points in 2014, a midterm election. He’ll likely improve upon that in 2020, with Trump at the top of the ballot. Again: He’s in no political danger whatsoever. So why say something like this? Did Trump promise him that we’re going to invade Iran soon or something?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Hilarious 






Trump on rape accuser: She’s not my type

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 11:21 am on June 25, 2019 

Very on-brand.

President Trump said Monday that writer E. Jean Carroll was “totally lying” when she recently accused him of raping her during an encounter in a New York department store in the mid-1990s…





*“I’ll say it with great respect: Number one, she’s not my type*. Number two, it never happened. It never happened, OK?” the president said while seated behind the Resolute Desk in the Oval Office.

“You weren’t hot enough to rape” is an … unorthodox way to deny an allegation of sexual assault compared to, say, “How dare you accuse me of such a monstrous thing.” It’s a non sequitur too, notes Elizabeth Nolan Brown: “_t goes against everything we can readily observe about sexual assault. In reality, rape victims come in all shapes, sizes, and types; and many rapists make decisions based on opportunity, perceived vulnerability, and all sorts of criteria unrelated to normative desirability.”_


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it refreshing that you are now copying articles critical of t and his closest supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I find it refreshing that you are now copying articles critical of t and his closest supporters.


I am a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

*Mueller To Testify Before Congress*
June 26th, 2019
_





Former FBI Director Robert Mueller, special counsel on the Russian investigation, leaves following a meeting with members of the US Senate Judiciary Committee at the US Capitol in Washington, DC on June 21, 2017. / AFP PHOTO / SAUL LOEB (Photo credit should read SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images)


Former Special Counsel Robert Mueller will testify before Congress, House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler and Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff announced Tuesday.

Mueller will appear in an open session July 17 after being subpoenaed by two committees, lawmakers announced Tuesday night.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am a giver.


I use to wonder if anyone actually read nono's lunatic fringe, long winded, bs filled diatribes. Knowing what lil joes cut & pasted contain its a very similar circumstance. Riech-wing tabloid bs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

When do they start building the incinerators?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Mueller To Testify Before Congress*
> June 26th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Seeing a this is a sub forum on a soccer site. I was wondering if you nutters now hate the USWNT and are wishing them to lose? Or is it just Rapinoe you consider evil and critical of your lord and savior t?Because we all know all you care about now is t and his ever so delicate persona (snowflake personified).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

To eric, welcome to America.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I find it refreshing that you are now copying articles critical of t and his closest supporters.


*I find it refreshing that you expose yourself for*
*who you really are.....A LIAR and a THIEF...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Fake News....Fake Rape....Fake Story....*

*All done for the Fake Debates Tonight....*

*What are the Democrats going to do if the Man and*
*his Daughter are found to have been murdered for*
*publicity on the eve of their Fake Debates.....Hmmmm.*


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To eric, welcome to America.


Eric apparently doesn't know that restaurant workers have been spitting in his food for years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I use to wonder if anyone actually read nono's lunatic fringe, long winded, bs filled diatribes. Knowing what lil joes cut & pasted contain its a very similar circumstance. Riech-wing tabloid bs.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When do they start building the incinerators?


When they build more wind and solar farms to power them.....silly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coocoo


Funny how I have asked a similar question before and never get any of you nutters defending nono's long winded lunatic fringe posts or acknowledging actually reading them (and now joes full page cut & pastes) . . . so maybe you still have a modicum of honest left in you, so I'm saying there is hope for you yet.


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2019)

L


nononono said:


> *Fake News....Fake Rape....Fake Story....*
> 
> *All done for the Fake Debates Tonight....*
> 
> ...


Lots of people are murdered for debate publicity. Old tactic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how I have asked a similar question before and never get any of you nutters defending nono's long winded lunatic fringe posts or acknowledging actually reading them (and now joes full page cut & pastes) . . . so maybe you still have a modicum of honest left in you, so I'm saying there is hope for you yet.


No one here Parrots more words empty of understanding than you huspola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Fake News....Fake Rape....Fake Story....*
> 
> *All done for the Fake Debates Tonight....*
> 
> ...


How do you "fake" a debate?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No one here Parrots more words empty of understanding than you huspola.


Ah, poor thing, you'll get over, now eat your cracker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you "fake" a debate?


You do it daily....


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seeing a this is a sub forum on a soccer site. I was wondering if you nutters now hate the USWNT and are wishing them to lose? Or is it just Rapinoe you consider evil and critical of your lord and savior t?Because we all know all you care about now is t and his ever so delicate persona (snowflake personified).


*I " Threaded " my feelings on the subject.....ya Chicken Shit !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you "fake" a debate?


*Watch it tonight and I'll school YOU tomorrow....*

*23 -3 = 20*

*20 Idiots -> 19 form the perimeter circle...1 in the center.*

*5 Lunatic commentators on the fringe.....*


*




*

*This is the NEW " DEMOCRATIC "....*
*Ringling Bros - Barnum & Bailey Circus Center Ring Show....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You do it daily....


Don't be afraid, it's ok, deep breaths.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

It was a surreal affair from start to finish. But even during its wildest moments, Bartiromo pretended to understand what Trump was talking about and acted as though he was making profound points. In that respect, it illustrated how Trump-friendly media — Fox News and Fox Business in particular — normalize an obviously abnormal president.

The tone was set immediately, as Trump conspiratorially ranted about “people [from the FBI] spying on my campaign” over Bartiromo’s attempts to get a question in.

https://www.vox.com/2019/6/26/18759561/trump-fox-business-interview-mueller


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah, poor thing, you'll get over, now eat your cracker.


And again Whiskers


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be afraid, it's ok, deep breaths.


*Whaddda Pregnant ......Breath Rodent...Breath...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It was a surreal affair from start to finish. But even during its wildest moments, Bartiromo pretended to understand what Trump was talking about and acted as though he was making profound points. In that respect, it illustrated how Trump-friendly media — Fox News and Fox Business in particular — normalize an obviously abnormal president.
> 
> The tone was set immediately, as Trump conspiratorially ranted about “people [from the FBI] spying on my campaign” over Bartiromo’s attempts to get a question in.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2019/6/26/18759561/trump-fox-business-interview-mueller


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.breitbart.com/border/2019/06/26/20-times-breitbart-reported-migrant-deaths-during-obama-biden-years-and-no-one-cared/amp/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

What a lovely debate.  Sistah Gabby got shut out for the most part.  Nice job MSnBC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a lovely debate.  Sistah Gabby got shut out for the most part.  Nice job MSnBC.


“They” are saying she won.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

JUNE 27, 2019
*We must warn illegal aliens*
By Sam Younnokis
I think Elizabeth Warren and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez have an excellent point about how badly the illegal aliens in detention centers are being treated. They aren't being given everything they want or need, and the accommodations are worse than what they enjoyed in their home countries. I wouldn't be at all surprised if many of them regret coming here after all. Yet the evil white people in Congress are arguing about setting aside money to improve their conditions and buy their toiletries. Now employees at capitalist business Wayfair are protesting that their employer is willing to sell the government beds for illegal aliens, because apparently sleeping on concrete or on a mattress on top of concrete is morally superior. Didn't Santa Alexandria say it was more important to be morally right than factually correct? Surely, the patron saint of bartending has a deeper understanding of morality than the rest of us, especially us engineers.

Ilhan Omar has pointed out that America doesn't live up to its reputation as a land of milk and honey. The streets are not paved with gold, and not everyone is a millionaire. All those poor immigrants were fooled as she was into bringing their unskilled labor and criminal talents here to improve the country. You know the human-smuggling cartels are not going to give them their money back.

It seems there is but one thing to do. The American government should make commercials with Spanish (and other) narration, showing America as it really is. Show the horrible detention centers. Show the homeless people encamped on the streets of Los Angeles and San Francisco. (I think Tucker Carlson has some videos he might be willing to share.) Show the videos of urban youth pillaging stores in downtown areas. Show pictures of abortion centers, too. Potential immigrants need to be able to make informed decisions about whether to violate our immigration laws.

Illegally resident aliens sacrifice a lot to come here and sponge off the American taxpayer, so we can feel wonderfully virtuous as our taxes are increased to support them. The poor people who are citizens of our country often own their own homes and have air conditioning, televisions, and computers. It's hard to motivate the citizenry to accept higher taxes so the money can be redistributed to others who are not particularly needy. But illegals come here with just the designer clothes on their backs, with someone's sick and dirty child or children in tow. And after hundreds or thousands of miles dealing with no beds and sniveling brats, we fail to hand them the keys to even the sanctuary cities. They have no concept of the suffering that still awaits them. Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

June 27, 2019
*Trump and the Judiciary*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
My guess is that we will someday remember President Trump for many things, from the tweets to "fake news."   His biggest contribution does not get a lot of tweets or news stories.  I'm talking about the judiciary as Senator Mike Braun just said: 

On the circuit court level, President Trump has appointed nearly one-third of the judges on the Fifth, Seventh, and Eighth Circuits. Additionally, the infamous liberal Ninth Circuit is slowly returning to sanity. President Trump has nominated enough judges that almost half of that court will faithfully interpret the Constitution.

In terms of district courts, the Senate has approved 82 district judges -- including 29 since I’ve taken office. I’m incredibly proud to have supported the confirmation of fellow Hoosier Holly A. Brady from Fort Wayne to serve as a United States district judge for the Northern District of Indiana.

In a second term, President Trump will go further and fill more positions.

It's a wonderful development for those of us who have been looking forward to a president who would carry out such a promise to put conservative names on the bench.

We will see Trump close the circle if, or when, he makes another appointment to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

*Trump Visits Troops During First Democratic Debate, Dubs The Contest ‘BORING!’*
June 27th, 2019
_





U.S. President Donald Trump delivers remarks to U.S. troops in an unannounced visit to Al Asad Air Base, Iraq Dec. 26, 2018. REUTERS/Jonathan Ernst


President Donald Trump made a special visit to U.S. troops in Alaska during the first night of the Democratic primary debates on Wednesday.

The president is currently on his way to Japan for the G20 Summit, but Air Force One made a standard refueling stop in Anchorage, Alaska. During the brief traveling break, Trump spoke to service members at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson.





While approaching the troops, Trump noted that the debate had just started, but indicated that he chose to spend time with the military members rather than watching the beginning of the debate on his plane. *(RELATED: Sarah Sanders Shares Video Of Troops Cheering Trump)*
_


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stay focused on the Spigot.


Huli Huli, I'm becoming concerned about your obsession with the spigot. Shouldn't you be going through the bank's books to find your house? Where do the other little Huli's sleep these days, in Racist Joe's box?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2019)

OMG!!! They got Killary!!! They got Killary!!!! It's the perp walk!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey, anybody heard of the 10th amendment or did everyone stop at the 2nd?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli, I'm becoming concerned about your obsession with the spigot. Shouldn't you be going through the bank's books to find your house? Where do the other little Huli's sleep these days, in Racist Joe's box?


Has Powell called you yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey, anybody heard of the 10th amendment or did everyone stop at the 2nd?


Fries U teaches the 10th? What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> OMG!!! They got Killary!!! They got Killary!!!! It's the perp walk!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!!!


You have a higher calling Spigot Boy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> OMG!!! They got Killary!!! They got Killary!!!! It's the perp walk!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!!!


That was the best perp walk since Oswald.  Well done to the NY Supreme Court prosecutors and deputies. 

Now we know how it will look when Trump is perp walked following state tax fraud charges.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That was the best perp walk since Oswald.  Well done to the NY Supreme Court prosecutors and deputies.
> 
> Now we know how it will look when Trump is perp walked following state tax fraud charges.


Here fishy, fishy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here fishy, fishy.


You realize that was your man’s campaign chairman in the prisoner jumpsuit right?  

Your man being a serial rapist, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You realize that was your man’s campaign chairman in the prisoner jumpsuit right?
> 
> Your man being a serial rapist, right?


“Rape is sexy.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

NEWS JUNE 27, 2019
*The FBI is investigating possible corruption in the way Puerto Rico handled government contracts*
*This comes after two resignations of government officials this week*


_





Xavier Garcia/Bloomberg via Getty Images
MIKE CIANDELLA

The FBI is investigating allegations of corruption against the government of Puerto Rico in how it dealt with handing out government contracts.

*Here's what we know*
This week, several new developments have emerged in the potential corruption scandal.

On Monday, Puerto Rico's governor Ricardo Rosselló (D) asked his Treasury Secretary Raúl Maldonado to resign. Maldonado had gone on a local radio station and talked about the existence of what he called an "institutional mafia" in the Puerto Rican government. He claimed to have been offered bribes on multiple occasions. 

Rosselló claimed that he had lost faith in Maldonado, but denied that the call for his resignation was directly related to the comments Moldonado had made on the radio.

Maldonado's son responded by calling Rosselló "corrupt" on social media.

On Tuesday, Puerto Rico Chief of Staff Ricardo Llerandi accepted the resignation of the man in charge of Puerto Rico's Health Insurance Administration. According to ABC News, Llerandi appeared before a federal grand jury shortly before this to testify regarding a consultant for a company that oversaw the Health Insurance Administration.
_


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

*The " Democrats  " and " Teamsters " did that.....*
*No one else....*
*Another Shit Show they threw because of TDS....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

Pissing off the Mexicans is a great idea.

NEWS JUNE 27, 2019
*Congressional Hispanic Caucus bashes Democrats for 'betrayal' on border bill in scathing statement*
*"Migrants will continue to die."*


_





Photo by Mark Wilson/Getty Images
CARLOS GARCIA

The Congressional Hispanic Caucus issued a scathing statement warning Democrats they passed a Republican bill for border funding while the media spotlight focused on conditions at migrant detention camps.

"The passage of the Senate supplemental bill is a betrayal of our American values," the statement read. 

"This bill — opposed by the Hispanic Caucus and nearly 100 Democratic members of the House — will not stop the Trump Administration's chaos and cruelty," the statement continued. "It will not stop the abuse and detention of children. It will not stop the rampant human rights abuses in government custody.

"It will not stop the Trump Administration from tearing families apart and turning away asylum-seekers," the statement added. "As a result, migrants will continue to die.

"When the Congressional Hispanic Caucus members see suffering at the border," the statement continued, "we see our children and our grandchildren. What happened today is unacceptable, and we will not forget this betrayal.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

AOC: I’m outraged that Mitch McConnell killed the House border bill I voted against! (Update: Tapper asks the obvious question)

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 5:21 pm on June 27, 2019 

The outrage never stops with Rep. Ocasio-Cortez. Today she expressed outraged that a House border funding bill did not pass in the Senate. She said this despite the fact that she vocally opposed the same bill and refused to vote for it when it was passed by the House earlier this week.












Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez

✔
 · 9h

Mitch McConnell killed the House border $ over “poison pill riders.”

What are the “poison pills” he’s talking about?

Protections for kids & punishment for inhumane facility co’s.

The GOP is heightening children‘s pain for political gain. It’s horrifying.https://www.foxnews.com/politics/senate-rejects-house-border-funding-bill …


*Senate rejects House border funding bill over 'poison pill riders,' setting up critical vote*
The Senate on Wednesday failed to advance the House version of a $4.5 billion bill funding efforts to combat the escalating humanitarian crisis on the southern border -- setting up a vote on its own,...

foxnews.com

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez

✔@AOC

His Senate bill is a militarization bill. McConnell killed the House Bill & dropped this one right before recess to force passage.

Well, too bad. This is our job. Cancel vacation, fly the Senate in. Pass a clean humanitarian bill & stop trying to squeeze crises for more pain.


20.5K
11:22 AM - Jun 27, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

5,064 people are talking about this





Everything AOC is saying here is nonsense. Let’s start with last weekend when AOC and three other like-minded Reps. (Pressley, Omar, and Tlaib) signed a joint statement demanding that the House bill abolish ICE as a starting point. Here’s a bit of that joint statement:

These radicalized, criminal agencies are destroying families and killing innocent children. It is absolutely unconscionable to even consider giving one more dollar to support this President’s deportation force that openly commits human rights abuses and refuses to be held accountable to the American people…

We must be equitable in our outrage. We must abolish ICE.

That was too extreme even for the Democrats in the House who passed a $4.5 billion border bill that included some controls on how money could be spent but did not attempt to abolish ICE. But guess who didn’t vote for the House bill:







The bill passed 230-195. Four Democrats — Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez of New York, Ilhan Omar of Minnesota, Ayanna Pressley of Massachusetts and Rashida Tlaib — voted against the bill. They said Sunday they would not vote for it as long as it funded Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) and Customs and Border Protection (CBP).

AOC had no part in this bill except to argue that it wasn’t nearly radical enough for her taste. Why is she acting as if Mitch McConnell shot her dog?







In any case, AOC’s claim that Mitch McConnell killed the House bill is false. In fact, McConnell let the Senate vote and the House bill was rejected 55-37. This outcome was entirely predictable given that Trump had already threatened to veto it even if it were passed.

So, to sum this up, AOC is furious that Mitch McConnell let the Senate vote to reject a bill she also voted against. As for her claim that “The GOP is heightening children‘s pain for political gain,” that’s nonsense too. There’s no political gain in failing to appropriately care for migrant children. The political gain being sought is Democrats like AOC who are telling people that Border Patrol is “killing innocent children” and comparing overwhelmed detention centers to concentration camps. It’s incredible that the same person making Holocaust comparisons has the gall to claim her opponents are playing politics with children.







*Update*: Jake Tapper asked AOC about not voting for the House bill she is outraged didn’t pass in the Senate. She admits her no vote was about abolishing ice. To his credit, Tapper points out that opposing the Senate bill and the House bill makes it seem like she’s more concerned about sending signals on her progressive issues than getting help to CBP and the kids who need it. AOC says she wanted a clean bill with no riders and poison pills. So why did she demand that Pelosi add stuff to the House bill that made it less palatable to the Senate? She literally did the opposite of what she says she wanted to see here, i.e. a clean bill where people are thinking about kids instead of politics.







This is not her best moment but will any of her devoted fans care? They never seem to:


It seems the pressure is getting to team AOC:

View image on Twitter


Matt Whitlock

✔@mattdizwhitlock
https://twitter.com/mattdizwhitlock/status/1144387728831909889

Whoa. @AOC’s chief just deleted this.


6,531
4:31 PM - Jun 27, 2019

3,784 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You realize that was your man’s campaign chairman in the prisoner jumpsuit right?
> 
> Your man being a serial rapist, right?


Did you borrow huspolaʻs drag net?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “Rape is sexy.”


personal experience?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U teaches the 10th? What a deal.


Find your house yet? If you take that bank's book and turn them spine up, it will look like a tent. maybe that will help?

Have they busted you for health insurance yet... oh right, you can't afford it.

Sorry Huli. It's a chicken eat chicken world out there.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> OMG!!! They got Killary!!! They got Killary!!!! It's the perp walk!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOOO happy!!!!!!!


Crooked Hillary. He was her campaign manager, right? They’re closing in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Crooked Hillary. He was her campaign manager, right? They’re closing in.


They may wanna investigate that trump dude seems he actually had the killer Hillary and internationally known deep state spy husband at his wedding . . . and their daughters were besties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> personal experience?


“It wasn’t rape rape.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Find your house yet? If you take that bank's book and turn them spine up, it will look like a tent. maybe that will help?
> 
> Have they busted you for health insurance yet... oh right, you can't afford it.
> 
> Sorry Huli. It's a chicken eat chicken world out there.


Thatʻs what I thought.  Bring up the 10th and run from it when asked about it.  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They may wanna investigate that trump dude seems he actually had the killer Hillary and internationally known deep state spy husband at his wedding . . . and their daughters were besties.


Here fishy, fishy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Crooked Hillary. He was her campaign manager, right? They’re closing in.


Donʻt use your brothers net this time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

*Update*: Jake Tapper asked AOC about not voting for the House bill she is outraged didn’t pass in the Senate. She admits her no vote was about abolishing ice. To his credit, Tapper points out that opposing the Senate bill and the House bill makes it seem like she’s more concerned about sending signals on her progressive issues than getting help to CBP and the kids who need it. AOC says she wanted a clean bill with no riders and poison pills. So why did she demand that Pelosi add stuff to the House bill that made it less palatable to the Senate? She literally did the opposite of what she says she wanted to see here, i.e. a clean bill where people are thinking about kids instead of politics.
[/QUOTE]arguing with herself like the spola twins.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Update*: Jake Tapper asked AOC about not voting for the House bill she is outraged didn’t pass in the Senate. She admits her no vote was about abolishing ice. To his credit, Tapper points out that opposing the Senate bill and the House bill makes it seem like she’s more concerned about sending signals on her progressive issues than getting help to CBP and the kids who need it. AOC says she wanted a clean bill with no riders and poison pills. So why did she demand that Pelosi add stuff to the House bill that made it less palatable to the Senate? She literally did the opposite of what she says she wanted to see here, i.e. a clean bill where people are thinking about kids instead of politics.


arguing with herself like the spola twins.[/QUOTE]
You live in a made up world all of your own where you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Update*: Jake Tapper asked AOC about not voting for the House bill she is outraged didn’t pass in the Senate. She admits her no vote was about abolishing ice. To his credit, Tapper points out that opposing the Senate bill and the House bill makes it seem like she’s more concerned about sending signals on her progressive issues than getting help to CBP and the kids who need it. AOC says she wanted a clean bill with no riders and poison pills. So why did she demand that Pelosi add stuff to the House bill that made it less palatable to the Senate? She literally did the opposite of what she says she wanted to see here, i.e. a clean bill where people are thinking about kids instead of politics.


arguing with herself like the spola twins.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

[QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 272303, member: 1707[/QUOTE]
You live in a made up world all of your own where you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Good luck with all that.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for arguing that Trump took care of his friends financially while Obama took care of Trump + all his friends by bailing them out of their failed MBS investments.  You really donʻt know what youʻre arguing for do you?  AOC has a true friend in you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> [QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 272303, member: 1707


You live in a made up world all of your own where you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Good luck with all that.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for arguing that Trump took care of his friends financially while Obama took care of Trump + all his friends by bailing them out of their failed MBS investments.  You really donʻt know what youʻre arguing for do you?  AOC has a true friend in you.[/QUOTE]
I'm glad you found a way to twist, turn and spin to find a narrative to your liking, that oughta make you feel better eh little fella?
Nevermind the fact that has nothing to do whatsoever with the conversation we were having when you fell over your handle bars.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Find your house yet? If you take that bank's book and turn them spine up, it will look like a tent. maybe that will help?
> 
> Have they busted you for health insurance yet... oh right, you can't afford it.
> 
> ...



*When it comes to Reality ...you and yours are screwed...*








*Chicken = Democrats*
*Fox = Republicans*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *When it comes to Reality ...you and yours are screwed...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing Americans is what you want?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You live in a made up world all of your own where you can make things up to make yourself feel better. Good luck with all that.


Thanks for arguing that Trump took care of his friends financially while Obama took care of Trump + all his friends by bailing them out of their failed MBS investments.  You really donʻt know what youʻre arguing for do you?  AOC has a true friend in you.[/QUOTE]
I'm glad you found a way to twist, turn and spin to find a narrative to your liking, that oughta make you feel better eh little fella?
Nevermind the fact that has nothing to do whatsoever with the conversation we were having when you fell over your handle bars.[/QUOTE]

Again, nothing.  Huspola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thanks for arguing that Trump took care of his friends financially while Obama took care of Trump + all his friends by bailing them out of their failed MBS investments.  You really donʻt know what youʻre arguing for do you?  AOC has a true friend in you.


I'm glad you found a way to twist, turn and spin to find a narrative to your liking, that oughta make you feel better eh little fella?
Nevermind the fact that has nothing to do whatsoever with the conversation we were having when you fell over your handle bars.[/QUOTE]

Again, nothing.  Huspola.[/QUOTE]
Keep trying little fella keep trying. diz the little train that could.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2019)

Has t tweeted "BORING" yet about Rapinoe's goal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Has t tweeted "BORING" yet about Rapinoe's goal?


Here little fishy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Killing Americans is what you want?


His record is clear.  Piss on, then hang from the gallows a highly decorated Marine.  Incite a race war.  Now cannibalism.  Disgraceful. Yet not surprising I suppose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> His record is clear.  Piss on, then hang from the gallows a highly decorated Marine.  Incite a race war.  Now cannibalism.  Disgraceful. Yet not surprising I suppose.


Nospolaism


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Fake News....Fake Rape....Fake Story....*
> 
> *All done for the Fake Debates Tonight....*
> 
> ...


You and all your “Democrats are corrupt” nonsense. 

Next you’ll accuse FIFA of being corrupt.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Killing Americans is what you want?


*Can you do us all a favor and plug your nose and at*
*least fill your cranium with snot....you really are an*
*empty vessel....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You and all your “Democrats are corrupt” nonsense.
> 
> Next you’ll accuse FIFA of being corrupt.



*As a matter of fact....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Trump Rape Accuser E. Jean Carroll: ‘I Have Not Been Raped’*





Eva Deitch for The Washington Post via Getty Images 







By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
June 28, 2019 
 46.8k views
Trump rape accuser E. Jean Carroll continued on Thursday to make a series of bizarre statements surrounding her allegation that she was raped in the 1990s by President Donald Trump, telling The New York Times in an interview that she has "not been raped."


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 44.19%


Duration 1:21
E. Jean Carroll Accuses Trump Of Sexually Assaulting Her In Bergdorf Goodman Dressing Room



"Every woman gets to choose her word. Every woman gets to choose how she describes it. This is my way of saying it. This is my word. My word is 'fight.' My word is not the victim word. I have not been raped," Carroll said. "Something has not been done to me. I fought, that’s the thing."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

*DHS: Migrants Drop 25 Percent in June Amid U.S., Mexican Crackdown*



_





HERIKA MARTINEZ/AFP/Getty Images
NEIL MUNRO 28 Jun 2019 
*Donald Trump’s policies helped slashed the cross-border flow of Central American migrants by 25 percent in June, according to the acting head of the Department of Homeland Security.*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *DHS: Migrants Drop 25 Percent in June Amid U.S., Mexican Crackdown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, we don't t need a wall.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

New twist in the Junior Hunter case -- Darrell wants his seat.

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/449625-issa-eyes-return-to-congress

Will he actually move into the district?  Or will he find a close relative already living there like Brian Bilbray did with his mom's retirement condo?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> New twist in the Junior Hunter case -- Darrell wants his seat.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/449625-issa-eyes-return-to-congress
> 
> Will he actually move into the district?  Or will he find a close relative already living there like Brian Bilbray did with his mom's retirement condo?


Why not use some of the money he made from boosting cars to buy a condo rather than the typical Republican ploy of pretending to live in their mother’s basement?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

T's favorite picture from the summer family reunion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> T's favorite picture from the summer family reunion.


Here fishy, fishy


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Why not use some of the money he made from boosting cars to buy a condo rather than the typical Republican ploy of pretending to live in their mother’s basement?


There is no truth to the rumor that Issa made some of his millions selling code-stealing devices to defeat his company's car alarm products.

"Step away from the car" - that's his voice

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+viper+alarm&view=detail&mid=B3030F6F0FA18F82627FB3030F6F0FA18F82627F&FORM=VIRE


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

From the horse's own mouth, the reason t is so friendly with all those dictators is money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4967


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


>


. . . and they said Obama was the anti-Christ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and they said Obama was the anti-Christ.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

You people have no idea what to do with this guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> From the horse's own mouth, the reason t is so friendly with all those dictators is money.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


>


Is this what has your diapers in a bunch?

What a difference, thank God that wretch is gone.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Do you know why t spent the last few days making happy time with Putin, Kim and the Saudi Crown Prince?

Mussolini, Hitler, and Pol Pot were not available.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know why t spent the last few days making happy time with Putin, Kim and the Saudi Crown Prince?
> 
> Mussolini, Hitler, and Pol Pot were not available.


Did you think that one up all by yourself?
lmao!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know why t spent the last few days making happy time with Putin, Kim and the Saudi Crown Prince?
> 
> Mussolini, Hitler, and Pol Pot were not available.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Where was this picture taken?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Why would they hide this pic until the Kenyan was out of office?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

When someone tells you who they are believe them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4977


God I miss having a real human as president, and a pro America one at that. How cool is that guy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where was this picture taken?
> 
> View attachment 4972


Wow a Warhol, how cool is that!



Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what has your diapers in a bunch?
> 
> What a difference, thank God that wretch is gone.
> View attachment 4970


Where did Melania go?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God I miss having a real human as president, and a pro America one at that. How cool is that guy!


Much better to have an American citizen as president to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow a Warhol, how cool is that!
> 
> 
> Where did Melania go?


She is with me,


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is with me,


What’s she charging for a lay these days?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What’s she charging for a lay these days?


Not as much as your wife.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not as much as your wife.


...but considerably more than his mom..


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2019)

"And then we fell in love. No really. He wrote me beautiful letters." - Our Resident Scumbag


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs what I thought.  Bring up the 10th and run from it when asked about it.  Fries U!  What a deal.


guess you didn't find your house yet, Huli Huli Boi. But maybe someday you will. No wonder you can't afford "illegal" health insurance and lost your house to the bank, you're dumb as heck.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

“THESE are the times that try men's souls. The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman. Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not be highly rated”  Thomas Paine, 1776.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

I see in today's news that a Federal judge has ordered CBP to allow volunteer doctors into its child concentration camps to give free treatment to any child that needs it.

It is not surprising that AG Barr filed a motion in opposition.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Just a thought - did anyone check t's documents when he came back over the line?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> guess you didn't find your house yet, Huli Huli Boi. But maybe someday you will. No wonder you can't afford "illegal" health insurance and lost your house to the bank, you're dumb as heck.


Your uncle said you would say that.  Said youʻre not the smartest of his nephews.  Especially when it comes to balance sheets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Just a thought - did anyone check t's documents when he came back over the line?


Yes.  Found you hooked on the end of that line.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I see in today's news that a Federal judge has ordered CBP to allow volunteer doctors into its child concentration camps to give free treatment to any child that needs it.
> 
> It is not surprising that AG Barr filed a motion in opposition.


No disclaimer?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> ”*What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives every thing its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not be highly rated” * Thomas Paine, 1776.


So why are democrats trying to give goods and services to immigrants for free now?  Which arenʻt really free.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...but considerably more than his mom..


That was on the tip of my tongue so to speak.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God I miss having a real human as president, and a pro America one at that. How cool is that guy!


Cool enough to endorse a candidate that couldnʻt beat Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "And then we fell in love. No really. He wrote me beautiful letters." - Our Resident Scumbag
> View attachment 4978


So you would rather trump not try?  Like the Kenyan?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Much better to have an American citizen as president to me.


Who are you going to vote for then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What’s she charging for a lay these days?


We know joe can't afford her. joe and t most likely have two things in common, small hands and cheap. So that bitch needs a payday and a proper fucking.


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you would rather trump not try?  Like the Kenyan?


You really are a sterno-slurping racist fool.. and a bigger hypocrite than Ricky. Try what? Seriously? What has he gotten, aside from legitimizing a guy who kills American students and jails Christians... You clowns are so full of crap it's not even funny...

https://www.opendoorsusa.org/christian-persecution/world-watch-list/north-korea/


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you would rather trump not try?  Like the Kenyan?


The relentless, epically stupid or disgustingly dishonest (or in racist, sterno Joe's world, likely both) claim that Trump talking about "loving" the guy who killed Otto Wambier, who jails missionaries is work camps, who murders people publicly for sport is "trying" is all you need to know about Racist Joe. Trump is "trying" - what a Racist POS Joe really is... sad.

Every so-called "evangelical" and "Christian" on this site, from Ricky to Lion to the rest should be vomiting their Sunday breakfast at what Trump is doing. But you're all a bunch of phony moral-mercenaries anyway. You don't give a crap about missionaries (or anyone) if you can still dance your little racist dance to Trump's dog-whistles.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Is the t "wink and a nod" tour over yet? This guy is a disgrace to democracy, human rights, America and the human race.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cool enough to endorse a candidate that couldnʻt beat Trump


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the t "wink and a nod" tour over yet? This guy is a disgrace to democracy, human rights, America and the human race.


How could you people have nominated someone worse than?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The relentless, epically stupid or disgustingly dishonest (or in racist, sterno Joe's world, likely both) claim that Trump talking about "loving" the guy who killed Otto Wambier, who jails missionaries is work camps, who murders people publicly for sport is "trying" is all you need to know about Racist Joe. Trump is "trying" - what a Racist POS Joe really is... sad.
> 
> Every so-called "evangelical" and "Christian" on this site, from Ricky to Lion to the rest should be vomiting their Sunday breakfast at what Trump is doing. But you're all a bunch of phony moral-mercenaries anyway. You don't give a crap about missionaries (or anyone) if you can still dance your little racist dance to Trump's dog-whistles.


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4979


Nothing then eh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The relentless, epically stupid or disgustingly dishonest (or in racist, sterno Joe's world, likely both) claim that Trump talking about "loving" the guy who killed Otto Wambier, who jails missionaries is work camps, who murders people publicly for sport is "trying" is all you need to know about Racist Joe. Trump is "trying" - what a Racist POS Joe really is... sad.
> 
> Every so-called "evangelical" and "Christian" on this site, from Ricky to Lion to the rest should be vomiting their Sunday breakfast at what Trump is doing. But you're all a bunch of phony moral-mercenaries anyway. You don't give a crap about missionaries (or anyone) if you can still dance your little racist dance to Trump's dog-whistles.


The drama in this post is on par with anything I can remember in my house when we had both teenagers and my wife all cycling in unison.
If you aren't a woman, Fries, you should be.
Thank's for lightening things up a little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The relentless, epically stupid or disgustingly dishonest (or in racist, sterno Joe's world, likely both) claim that Trump talking about "loving" the guy who killed Otto Wambier, who jails missionaries is work camps, who murders people publicly for sport is "trying" is all you need to know about Racist Joe. Trump is "trying" - what a Racist POS Joe really is... sad.
> 
> Every so-called "evangelical" and "Christian" on this site, from Ricky to Lion to the rest should be vomiting their Sunday breakfast at what Trump is doing. But you're all a bunch of phony moral-mercenaries anyway. You don't give a crap about missionaries (or anyone) if you can still dance your little racist dance to Trump's dog-whistles.


Maybe we should fly a couple hundred billion over there, it has worked before.
Another great move by the Kenyan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "And then we fell in love. No really. He wrote me beautiful letters." - Our Resident Scumbag


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You really are a sterno-slurping racist fool.. and a bigger hypocrite than Ricky. Try what? Seriously? What has he gotten, aside from legitimizing a guy who kills American students and jails Christians... You clowns are so full of crap it's not even funny...
> 
> https://www.opendoorsusa.org/christian-persecution/world-watch-list/north-korea/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How could you people have nominated someone worse than?


Just wait until they pick the next winner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

*U.S. Oil Production Hits 12 Million Barrels a Day for First Time*





David McNew/Getty Images
AMY FURR30 Jun 2019157
2:14
*A new government report shows the United States crude oil output as reaching new heights in the month of April.*

The report said production grew from 2.1 percent in April to 12.16 million barrels a day. Shale production in areas such as the Permian Basin of West Texas have recently experienced a boom, causing U.S. oil production to overtake that of Saudi Arabia and Russia.

“We continue to see the Permian representing the key driver of global oil supply growth for the next five years,” Goldman Sachs analyst Brian Singer told clients in a statement on June 10.

Rystad Energy said earlier this year that the United States would likely produce 12.5 million barrels of oil per day during the month of May. Reports state that an estimated 4 million of those barrels will come from shale oilfields and those numbers are expected to rise by the end of 2020.

MAGA


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, we don't t need a wall.


*We don't need to read your low IQ dribbles attall.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4981


And? Another nutter stimuli?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe we should fly a couple hundred billion over there, it has worked before.
> Another great move by the Kenyan.


Yep. You're a liar, a hypocrite, fake Christian and racist clown. You know it. We know it. Why keep hiding your light under bushel, sterno Racist Joe?


----------



## Friesland (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The drama in this post is on par with anything I can remember in my house when we had both teenagers and my wife all cycling in unison.
> If you aren't a woman, Fries, you should be.
> Thank's for lightening things up a little.


Happy to help. You know deep down you're as bad as Sterno Racist Joe and the other hypocrites on this site. It's amazing all the fake Christians just want an excuse to be racist jackasses. But like Joe, you know. Happy that Trump just handed the country ranked worst for abusing Christians a free little push into legitimacy? Think that will bring back Wambier or release the tens of thousands of Christians held in labor camps? Or are you just still mad you didn't get to keep your doctor. Poor fella.

According to Open Doors, anywhere from 50,000 to 70,000 Christians are suffering in labor camps in North Korea.

In 2016, a report by the U.K.-based Christian Solidarity Worldwide revealed that the Communist government in North Korea has crushed Christians under a steam roller, hung them on crosses above raging fires, herded them off bridges and used other brutal forms of torture. "A policy of guilt by association applies, meaning that the relatives of Christians are also detained regardless of whether they share the Christian belief."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yep. You're a liar, a hypocrite, fake Christian and racist clown. You know it. We know it. Why keep hiding your light under bushel, sterno Racist Joe?


He isn't hiding it, he tells us who he is with his every post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Happy to help. You know deep down you're as bad as Sterno Racist Joe and the other hypocrites on this site. It's amazing all the fake Christians just want an excuse to be racist jackasses. But like Joe, you know. Happy that Trump just handed the country ranked worst for abusing Christians a free little push into legitimacy? Think that will bring back Wambier or release the tens of thousands of Christians held in labor camps? Or are you just still mad you didn't get to keep your doctor. Poor fella.
> 
> According to Open Doors, anywhere from 50,000 to 70,000 Christians are suffering in labor camps in North Korea.
> 
> In 2016, a report by the U.K.-based Christian Solidarity Worldwide revealed that the Communist government in North Korea has crushed Christians under a steam roller, hung them on crosses above raging fires, herded them off bridges and used other brutal forms of torture. "A policy of guilt by association applies, meaning that the relatives of Christians are also detained regardless of whether they share the Christian belief."


Isn't that lovely. They may not get their own holocaust, but the nutters can live vicariously through those t tries so desperately to suck up to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yep. You're a liar, a hypocrite, fake Christian and racist clown. You know it. We know it. Why keep hiding your light under bushel, sterno Racist Joe?


You seem to be quite emotional these days, even for the little bitch you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He isn't hiding it, he tells us who he is with his every post.


Who, me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You really are a sterno-slurping racist fool.. and a bigger hypocrite than Ricky. Try what? Seriously? What has he gotten, aside from legitimizing a guy who kills American students and jails Christians... You clowns are so full of crap it's not even funny...
> 
> https://www.opendoorsusa.org/christian-persecution/world-watch-list/north-korea/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

*Illegal Alien, Girlfriend Accused of Murdering Woman and Her Two Children*





ACSO
JOHN BINDER30 Jun 2019315
1:19
*An illegal alien, with the help of his girlfriend, allegedly murdered his ex-wife and her two children, according to North Carolina authorities.*

Areli Aguirre Avilez, a 30-year-old illegal alien from Mexico, and his 16-year-old girlfriend allegedly murdered his ex-wife, 38-year-old Maria Calderon, and her two children, 11-year-old Angel Pacheco and 12-year-old America Pacheco, according to the Alexander County Sheriff’s Office, as reported by the Associated Press.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

*Nigerian Accused of Murdering Mackenzie Lueck Came to U.S. on Student Visa*





SLSO/Facebook
I know a white person murdered by a black person doesn’t matter to you people, but I thought you would like to know.


JOHN BINDER30 Jun 20192,290
2:36
*A Nigerian native accused of murdering 23-year-old University of Utah student Mackenzie Lueck first arrived in the United States on a student visa, Breitbart News has learned.*

Nigerian native Ayoola Adisa Ajayi, 31-years-old, was chargedthis week with allegedly murdering Mackenzie Lueck in Salt Lake City, Utah, on June 17 after she had just returned from California where she attended her grandmother’s funeral. Police said Ajayi and Lueck had been texting the day before Lueck went missing and neighbors reported that Ajayi had created a burn pile in his backyard on June 17 and June 18.

When investigators searched Ajayi’s home and conducted an excavation in his backyard, they found human tissue from Lueck and multiple personal items from Lueck. Ajayi has now been charged with aggravated murder, aggravated kidnapping, and desecration of a body.

A law enforcement official confirmed to Breitbart News that Ajayi first entered the U.S. from Nigeria on July 16, 2009, on a student visa, known by federal immigration officials as an F-1 visa. University officials have told the media that Ajayi, though attending the University of Utah between 2009 and 2017, never got a degree.


Mackenzie Lueck was allegedly murdered by 31-year-old Nigerian native Ayoola Adisa Ajayi, according to police, who first arrived in the U.S. on a student visa, Breitbart News has learned. (Facebook)

After remaining in the country on the F-1 visa, Ajayi adjusted his status to become a “lawful permanent resident,” otherwise known as a green card holder, in 2014 after marrying an American citizen.

Sometime after adjusting his immigration status, Ajayi applied to become a naturalized U.S. citizen by claiming he served in the American military between September 30, 2015, and August 20, 2015. However, records show Ajayi never submitted any evidence to support his claim of military service.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

What does country of origin got to do with anything?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Happy to help. You know deep down you're as bad as Sterno Racist Joe and the other hypocrites on this site. It's amazing all the fake Christians just want an excuse to be racist jackasses. But like Joe, you know. Happy that Trump just handed the country ranked worst for abusing Christians a free little push into legitimacy? Think that will bring back Wambier or release the tens of thousands of Christians held in labor camps? Or are you just still mad you didn't get to keep your doctor. Poor fella.
> 
> According to Open Doors, anywhere from 50,000 to 70,000 Christians are suffering in labor camps in North Korea.
> 
> In 2016, a report by the U.K.-based Christian Solidarity Worldwide revealed that the Communist government in North Korea has crushed Christians under a steam roller, hung them on crosses above raging fires, herded them off bridges and used other brutal forms of torture. "A policy of guilt by association applies, meaning that the relatives of Christians are also detained regardless of whether they share the Christian belief."


Happy California gas tax day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does country of origin got to do with anything?


Importing Muslim murderers?
We know you are good with that, all part of the plan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

https://twitter.com/MSignorile/status/1145356177695485955/photo/1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Can someone point me to where the right wing beats up the lefty photographers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Did everyone notice that Kim didn't put one foot on the South Korean side?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Did everyone notice that Kim didn't put one foot on the South Korean side?


Oh little fishy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Another nutter stimuli?


Indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He isn't hiding it, he tells us who he is with his every post.


Irony ooooze


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Importing Muslim murderers?
> We know you are good with that, all part of the plan.


"Importing"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can someone point me to where the right wing beats up the lefty photographers?


You mean where the white nationalist snowflake drives into a crowd of people killing a woman?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4985


Two fat wannabe dictators, with the Asian one playing the other as a fool.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Happy California gas tax day.


Nuclear freeze... nice. That's some awesome negotiating!

When you moving, then bruh?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Happy California gas tax day.


The gas stations I passed on my morning chores had the same prices as last week.  Maybe they were anticipating.  

And there is a big swing in choices - from $3.499 at Arco to $4.499 (or 4.799 with carwash) at Shell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean where the white nationalist snowflake drives into a crowd of people killing a woman?


No, I mean where right wingers beat up lefty photographers.
You’re too fucking stupid to try and figure out what I mean.
Wise up and read.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1145693544910327814


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2019)

We're number one when it comes to the price of a gallon of gas...nearly a dollar more than the US average.
We also lead the nation in highest fuel taxes...we're number one, we're number one!
And the beat goes on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> We're number one when it comes to the price of a gallon of gas...nearly a dollar more than the US average.
> We also lead the nation in highest fuel taxes...we're number one, we're number one!
> And the beat goes on.


Go electric.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1145693544910327814


That's effing hilarious! State tv vs state tv.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where was this picture taken?
> 
> View attachment 4972


*Old pic of Obama's Dec 25th " Pine " tree..........?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go electric.


*Yeah.... that's going to solve the California DEBT/PENSION problem.....shit.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yeah.... that's going to solve the California DEBT/PENSION problem.....shit.*


Do tell.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean where the white nationalist snowflake drives
> into a crowd of people killing a woman?


*" Stupid " Rodent.....always leaves out the " Good " stuff....*

*" You mean where the ( Hand picked Democratic plant ) white nationalist ( At a Rally started*
*by an HRC/DNC employee. ) snowflake drives into a crowd of people killing a woman ( While the *
*Police Helicopter filmed the beginning and that footage disappeared along with the helicopter and crew.  ) ?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do tell.


*Do Research........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The gas stations I passed on my morning chores had the same prices as last week.  Maybe they were anticipating.
> 
> And there is a big swing in choices - from $3.499 at Arco to $4.499 (or 4.799 with carwash) at Shell.


They can't tax the gas already in their tanks, gumshoe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Nuclear freeze... nice. That's some awesome negotiating!
> 
> When you moving, then bruh?


Didnt you read my #MCGA manifesto?

btw, how's that 7% coming along?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They can't tax the gas already in their tanks, gumshoe.


I like that excuse - shows original thought. 

In case you missed the last 3 decades, there have been no price controls on the retail price of gasoline in California.  They can charge whatever they like, subject, of course to market forces like the price being charged at stations sharing the street corner.

The last time the California gas tax increased was November 1, 2018, and the increase was about twice of today's.  And - that change is invisible in this chart from gasbuddy.com --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I like that excuse - shows original thought.
> 
> In case you missed the last 3 decades, there have been no price controls on the retail price of gasoline in California.  They can charge whatever they like, subject, of course to market forces like the price being charged at stations sharing the street corner.
> 
> The last time the California gas tax increased was November 1, 2018, and the increase was about twice of today's.  And - that change is invisible in this chart from gasbuddy.com --


Expect prices to jump a nickel when the new tax is applied.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Expect prices to jump a nickel when the new tax is applied.


So a buck fifty on 30 gallons.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Expect prices to jump a nickel when the new tax is applied.


Just like they went up a dime in November?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Just like they went up a dime in November?


BTW, you flunked the reading and math test.  I left you a cherry and you missed it.

Here is a link to the text of the 2017 SB-1 gas tax increase law.  Perhaps you can do better in the civics portion of the exam and show us where it supports your version.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

The idiot in chief is eroding America. What's in it for him?
Why is he hiding research from and now decimating the USDA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The idiot in chief is eroding America. What's in it for him?
> Why is he hiding research from and now decimating the USDA?


You try so hard.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> BTW, you flunked the reading and math test.  I left you a cherry and you missed it.
> 
> Here is a link to the text of the 2017 SB-1 gas tax increase law.  Perhaps you can do better in the civics portion of the exam and show us where it supports your version.


Oops, another mistake -- here is the missing link --

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB1


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 272894, member: 3"

I like that excuse - shows original thought.

In case you missed the last 3 decades, there have been no price controls on the retail price of gasoline in California.  
** They can charge whatever they like, *
** subject, of course to market forces like *
*the price being charged at stations sharing *
*the street corner.*


The last time the California gas tax increased was November 1, 2018, and the increase was about twice of today's.  And - that change is invisible in this chart from gasbuddy.com --







/QUOTE


*Form below that can be sent to the Crook " Xaviar Beccera " to complain about over *
*charging at the pump ( Price Gouging ).*

https://oag.ca.gov/antitrust/gasoline/complaint


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The idiot in chief is eroding America. What's in it for him?
> Why is he hiding research from and now decimating the USDA?


*What is " He " eroding ...other than stifling*
*regulations on large/small businesses.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What is " He " eroding ...other than stifling*
> *regulations on large/small businesses.*


Do the research. He has been hiding reports and now is forcing the scientist that generate those reports to move to KC with one months notice. Move or get fired. Thing is, there is no facility or building in KC for them to move operations to. What is he so afraid of?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> BTW, you flunked the reading and math test.  I left you a cherry and you missed it.
> 
> Here is a link to the text of the 2017 SB-1 gas tax increase law.  Perhaps you can do better in the civics portion of the exam and show us where it supports your version.


Let me know what the gas price is next week.
If you're right, you will let me know.
If you're wrong I wont care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Just like they went up a dime in November?


What was the price of gas last November compared to today?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 272894, member: 3"
> 
> I like that excuse - shows original thought.
> 
> ...


Looking at espola's graph, the California average has gone up from 4-1/2 squares to 5-1/2 squares in the period of time represented.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me know what the gas price is next week.
> If you're right, you will let me know.
> If you're wrong I wont care.


I'm already right.  All I posted was the prices I saw today.  Do you think I was wrong with that?

Have you found the words in the text of the bill that says they won't charge a retail tax increase on the stuff that is already in  their tanks?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looking at espola's graph, the California average has gone up from 4-1/2 squares to 5-1/2 squares in the period of time represented.


And it is tracking pretty well the shape of the overall USA average.

Can you see the defect in that argument?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> And it is tracking pretty well the shape of the overall USA average.
> 
> Can you see the defect in that argument?


Yes. One square.
I already pointed that out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> BTW, you flunked the reading and math test.  I left you a cherry and you missed it.
> 
> Here is a link to the text of the 2017 SB-1 gas tax increase law.  Perhaps you can do better in the civics portion of the exam and show us where it supports your version.


Ahhhh E-reader.  Here we go.  Lets see what youʻre yammerinʻ about.  Have you put the twins to bed yet.  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhhh E-reader.  Here we go.  Lets see what youʻre yammerinʻ about.  Have you put the twins to bed yet.  Lol!


He's testing people on math tonight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So a buck fifty on 30 gallons.


Thatʻs a lot when you only get 2 cent annual raises.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes. One square.
> I already pointed that out.


Beulah the Buzzer says BZZZT!  The price on November 4th 2018 was closest to the line marked $3.73 (that's US dollar per US Gallon).  The price on the chart for today is closest to the line marked $3.73.

There are mistakes in what I posted, which I noticed a while later.  I decided to leave them in to see what you would say.  But you haven't found them yet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Beulah the Buzzer says BZZZT!  The price on November 4th 2018 was closest to the line marked $3.73 (that's US dollar per US Gallon).  The price on the chart for today is closest to the line marked $3.73.
> 
> There are mistakes in what I posted, which I noticed a while later.  I decided to leave them in to see what you would say.  But you haven't found them yet.


Look at the comparison with the national average, sherlock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's testing people on math tonight.


I bet he knows how many diapers make a gross.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

These Trumps are terrible racists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These Trumps are terrible racists.
> 
> View attachment 4996


At least they dont beat up gay Asian journalists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

I can’t believe it, trump is kidnapping little black kids and enslaving them.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the comparison with the national average, sherlock.


You're running away from your original implication of "California Gas Tax Day".  You might be right.  Why give up so soon?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can’t believe it, trump is kidnapping little black kids and enslaving them.
> 
> View attachment 4997


So much hate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You're running away from your original implication of "California Gas Tax Day".  You might be right.  Why give up so soon?


I am right.
Thank's for noticing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Melania is in on it too.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am right.
> Thank's for noticing.


Thanks...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Melania is in on it too.
> View attachment 4998


Is she choking that child?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Thanks...


Your welcome.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your welcome.


You're...

You're enjoying this too much.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You're...
> 
> You're enjoying this too much.


Ima giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4992


Is she learning to speak English?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Why does it seem all the republican First Ladies are so classy? Nancy Regan and Laura Bush.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is she learning to speak English?


Who cares, love is the international language.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares, love is the international language.


Do you mean like cheating on your wife while she is nursing your newborn?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean like cheating on your wife while she is nursing your newborn?


Who told you that? 
Stormy?
Avenatti?
Cohen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I like that excuse - shows original thought.
> 
> In case you missed the last 3 decades, there have been no price controls on the retail price of gasoline in California.  They can charge whatever they like, subject, of course to market forces like the price being charged at stations sharing the street corner.
> 
> The last time the California gas tax increased was November 1, 2018, and the increase was about twice of today's.  And - that change is invisible in this chart from gasbuddy.com --


*California's Soaring Gas Taxes Aren't Even Going to the Roads*

California drivers experienced sticker shock at the gas pump on Nov. 1. The state’s gasoline tax rose by 12 cents per gallon that day, bringing the total to 39.8 cents. Along with the federal gas tax of 18.4 cents, Californians now pay 58.2 cents in excise taxes per gallon. Like all other states with sales taxes, California “taxes the tax” by applying the combined local and state sales tax, which ranges from 7.25 to 9.75 percent, on top of the gasoline tax.

The average price of regular unleaded gas is now $3.02 per gallon, meaning that federal and state taxes represent about 20 percent of the retail price. That’s considerably more than gas-station owners’ 2-cents-per-gallon gross profit.

It only gets worse: on July 1, 2019, the state tax will go up another 7.5 cents, bringing the combined state and federal excise tax to 65.7 cents per gallon.

https://fee.org/articles/californias-soaring-gas-taxes-arent-even-going-to-the-roads/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

https://fee.org/articles/californias-soaring-gas-taxes-arent-even-going-to-the-roads/

California drivers experienced sticker shock at the gas pump on Nov. 1. The state’s gasoline tax rose by 12 cents per gallon that day, bringing the total to 39.8 cents. Along with the federal gas tax of 18.4 cents, Californians now pay 58.2 cents in excise taxes per gallon. Like all other states with sales taxes, California “taxes the tax” by applying the combined local and state sales tax, which ranges from 7.25 to 9.75 percent, on top of the gasoline tax.

The average price of regular unleaded gas is now $3.02 per gallon, meaning that federal and state taxes represent about 20 percent of the retail price. That’s considerably more than gas-station owners’ 2-cents-per-gallon gross profit.

*It only gets worse: on July 1, 2019, the state tax will go up another 7.5 cents, bringing the combined state and federal excise tax to 65.7 cents per gall*on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

There will be a revolt.
The only question is when.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's testing people on math tonight.


No.  Heʻs not.  You know he never reads what he links or claims to link, which he didnʻt.  This time was no different.  Classic Spolaism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Youʻre talkinʻ taxes, heʻs talking price.  Big difference.  Only Pennsylvania and Washington have higher gas taxes


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There will be a revolt.
> The only question is when.


The "revolt" got voted down last November.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The "revolt" got voted down last November.


The blue stain


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There will be a revolt.
> The only question is when.


Do you think the CA gas tax revolt will team up with that “violent French Revolution” you discussed a little while ago?
I love being on here and seeing what the idiot nutbags really think.
It’s hard to believe but there really are millions of you ignoramuses...fortunately not many in CA.
Here comes the revolt!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There will be a revolt.
> The only question is when.


White nationalist uprising eh. Straight out of the turner diaries eh. Who are you gonna kill, bomb, destroy, terrorize?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *California's Soaring Gas Taxes Aren't Even Going to the Roads*
> 
> California drivers experienced sticker shock at the gas pump on Nov. 1. The state’s gasoline tax rose by 12 cents per gallon that day, bringing the total to 39.8 cents. Along with the federal gas tax of 18.4 cents, Californians now pay 58.2 cents in excise taxes per gallon. Like all other states with sales taxes, California “taxes the tax” by applying the combined local and state sales tax, which ranges from 7.25 to 9.75 percent, on top of the gasoline tax.
> 
> ...


Every Fucking Time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/07/01/obamas-dhs-secretary-fyi-cages-or-whatever-you-want-to-call-them-werent-invented-by-trump-n2549314


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

BLOG

 HEADLINES





California gas tax makes state’s gas $1 more per gallon than the national average

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 10:01 pm on July 01, 2019 

A new gas tax went into effect in California today which helped make California’s gas cost $1 more per gallon than the national average. From CNBC:











California’s already-high gas prices jumped up again on July 1, with a new 5.6 cents per gallon gasoline tax hike.

The increase brings the average price per gallon in California for regular gasoline to a national high of $3.755 per gallon, according to the American Automobile Association, more than a dollar a gallon more than the national average of $2.717 per gallon.

The hike takes California’s total statewide gas tax up to 47.3 cents per gallon, according to the state’s Department of Tax and Fee administration.

That doesn’t include local sales tax which is around 2% plus a federal gas tax of 18 cents. Also, those are the prices for regular gas. Premium costs an average of 25 cents more per gallon, making it just over $4 in California on average.







The new gas tax was put in place two years ago to raise $5.2 billion for road repairs in the state. Last year there was an attempt to repeal the tax but it didn’t pass.

I happen to have a friend who is leaving California for good this week. I spent part of the day Sunday visiting with him and saying goodbye. He sold his townhouse near the beach and will be moving to Florida where his new home is bigger, newer, and costs about 1/3 what his current home in CA just sold for.







My friend made a pitch that I should also consider leaving the state at some point. He pointed out that in addition to the more reasonable cost of real estate, Florida doesn’t have a state income tax. Also, the cost of electricity is substantially less than it is in California. That’s especially important for him because he owns an electric car. Just by moving he’ll wind up saving a considerable amount of money. He compared what is happening here to the old story about how to boil a frog, i.e. you keep turning the heat up slowly so the frog doesn’t jump out.








That’s pretty much what’s happening here in this one-party state. The cost of everything keeps going up but always a little at a time. Today it will be up 5.6 cents per gallon. Here’s an LA area news report on the increase:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

*Trump’s July 4th ‘Salute to America’ Will Feature ‘Supercharged’ Fireworks Show, Tanks, Flyovers*





SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images
KRISTINA WONG1 Jul 2019581
2:53
*President Trump is helping plan what will be the nation’s biggest Fourth of July celebration in years, if not ever.*

First, there will be a new event at the Lincoln Memorial that is specifically dedicated to honoring the United States armed forces called “Salute to America.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump’s July 4th ‘Salute to America’ Will Feature ‘Supercharged’ Fireworks Show, Tanks, Flyovers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salute to the supreme leader, all heil!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*Trump as Alexander the Great*
By Bill Schanefelt
It has been averred that “Throughout his military career, Alexander won every battle that he personally commanded.”  Donald J. Trump, on the other hand, has made billions, lost and owed billions, made more billions, won the Presidency against overwhelming odds, and has and is battling Democrats, the Establishment, and foreign powers on multiple fronts, with wins and losses.

A Fox commentator on evaluating Trump's gambit of a possible meeting with Kim at the DMZ said something along the lines of: “It is the sign of a great leader that he is willing to risk a great loss in pursuit of a great gain.”  Had it not panned out in the actual meeting it would have been an embarrassing loss for Trump.  Fortunately for all, it did.

I am not an expert on Alexander, but I think it is safe to say that Alexander risked defeat in many of his battles en route to his conquest of much of what was then the “known world,” but he did win those battles and got far into the Subcontinent.

We'll eventually learn if Trump will cross his Indus, but, Lordy, Lordy, the ride/war is great fun to watch as it's passing!

To the point, history might well conclude that the DMZ Meeting was Trump's Gordian Knot moment.  That is, as legend holds, Alexander sliced the knot with his sword in order to be the one who would be destined “to become ruler of all of Asia,” Trump's stepping into North Korea might portend his solving of the multitude of hitherto intractable foreign and domestic problems with which he is now dealing.







Illustration by H.A. Guerber


Might!

It was indeed a small step for a man, in Neil Armstrong's words, but we are yet a long way from learning if it was also a giant leap for mankind.

Trump has “has done” with process.  He has put process behind him and is confronting the issues in his own way -- to hell with process (I'd love to use the expression I would use in Puerto Rico, but this is a family site).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*Why leftists have no sense of humor*
By Benjamin Horvath
When asked by ABC reporter Sam Donaldson if he bore any responsibility for the fledgling economy, without missing a beat, President Ronald Regan quipped: "Yes, because for many years I was a Democrat." The room — full of skeptical, probably left-leaning journalists — erupted in laughter.

Reagan's wit was disarming and undoubtedly swayed many moderate voters to vote for him in 1980, and most definitely in 1984.

Similarly, President Trump has displayed a quick wit and penchant for viral one-liners. Trump's brash, East Coast demeanor comes off a bit coarser than President Reagan's Midwestern cheer, but the strategy is similar.

Contrarily, the modern Left has apparently lost its collective sense of humor. Sure, most comedians skew heavily left, but the humor is often made at the expense of conservative figures. Rather than laughs, late-night hosts today frequently seek adoration from the audience — a phenomenon Ben Shapiro has dubbed "clap-ter."

After all, what is there to laugh about in a world as racially, economically, and sexually polarized as modern-day America? Even though the planet will be uninhabitable in 12 years, according to Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, there is far too much wrong with our broken society.

While watching the first round of Democratic debates, I was struck not by candidates' brilliance or relatability, but rather by the downright unlikability of most of them — Sen. Gillibrand, Mayor de Blasio, and Rep. Swalwell chief among them.

Instead of cheery optimism for America's future, viewers were bombarded with a string of lines decrying the intolerance, misogyny, and downright terribleness of American society. It was as if Howard Zinn had served as chief debate prep both nights.

Now, I'm not naïve. This country has its share of issues to confront, but the reality is that we have never had it better than we do today. Global poverty is dropping dramatically, people are living longer and healthier lives, and violence is decreasing around the world. Why, then, is the Democratic Party — and, more generally, the American Left — so angry?

Presidential candidate and former HUD secretary Julián Castro hypothesized that this is because men who call themselves women don't have access to abortion. I will let biology provide the obvious rebuttal to Mr. Castro's argument.




This deficiency will prove the Left's biggest vulnerability in 2020. There was a stark contrast between the energy and excitement of Pres. Trump's 2020 announcement and the streak of perpetual indignation on display as Democrats continue to campaign for the presidency.


This is why ostensibly juvenile nicknames are effectively deployed by Pres. Trump to label his political opponents. Voters gravitate to this humor, and the ability to crack a joke while running for president makes people feel better than Democrats' scorched Earth campaign decrying the injustices of the world.

The late Christopher Hitchens — hardly a stalwart conservative — summed up politics: "Whoever appears to be having the most fun is winning." I think it's abundantly clear which side is currently having more fun right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

*Now this is some funny shit.*
*The real question is, are the toilets clean?*
*I wonder if these illegal criminals are being treated better than our US citizens that are in prison?*
*#sendthemotherfuckersback*
*#FAKENEWS*

*AOC says migrants forced to drink toilet water after tense border visit *
By Chris Perez

July 1, 2019 | 6:12pm | Updated




Getty Images

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claims Border Patrol agents are forcing migrants to drink out of toilets and live under other extreme conditions — while the officers sit back and laugh.

“I see why CBP officers were being so physically &sexually threatening towards me,” the congresswoman tweeted Monday after leaving a US Customs and Border Protection facility in Texas.

“Officers were keeping women in cells w/ no water & had told them to drink out of the toilets,” she said. “This was them on their GOOD behavior in front of members of Congress.”

ADVERTISEMENT







The New York lawmaker was visiting a number of migrant detention centers scattered along the southern border on Monday with other congressional Democrats following reports of terrible conditions and repeated sexual assaults.

“Now I’ve seen the inside of these facilities,” Ocasio-Cortez tweeted. “It’s not just the kids. It’s everyone. People drinking out of toilets, officers laughing in front of members Congress.”


She added, “I brought it up to their superiors. They said ‘officers are under stress & act out sometimes.’ No accountability.”

Ocasio-Cortez claimed that she “forced” herself into a cell with a group of female migrants and began speaking to them.

“One of them described their treatment at the hands of officers as ‘psychological warfare’ – waking them at odd hours for no reason, calling them wh*res, etc,” she said. “Tell me what about that is due to a ‘lack of funding?'”

The freshman legislator was planning to visit detention facilities in Clint — where the Trump administration “was denying children toothpaste and soap,” she said.

“This has been horrifying so far,” Ocasio–Cortez concluded. “It is hard to understate the enormity of the problem. We’re talking systemic cruelty w/ a dehumanizing culture that treats them like animals.”



  00:16 / 00:30SKIP AD


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think the CA gas tax revolt will team up with that “violent French Revolution” you discussed a little while ago?
> I love being on here and seeing what the idiot nutbags really think.
> It’s hard to believe but there really are millions of you ignoramuses...fortunately not many in CA.
> Here comes the revolt!


You are the majority.  Baaaaaa


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Salute to the supreme leader, all heil!


Sounds like the Blue Angels or Thunderbirds Airshow that happens every year around the nation. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 2, 2019
> *Why leftists have no sense of humor*
> By Benjamin Horvath
> When asked by ABC reporter Sam Donaldson if he bore any responsibility for the fledgling economy, without missing a beat, President Ronald Regan quipped: "Yes, because for many years I was a Democrat." The room — full of skeptical, probably left-leaning journalists — erupted in laughter.
> ...


The Victim and Envy Party


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You are the majority.  Baaaaaa


You're gonna revolt?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You're gonna revolt?


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!


Hooked three at once.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hooked three at once.


Again with the BS I'm just trolling line after being shown for what you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hooked three at once.


One of them twice.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Didnt you read my #MCGA manifesto?
> 
> btw, how's that 7% coming along?


Not even close... but we aren't done yet. Keep an eye on corp earnings in the next little bit. But as long as Huli Huli Boi turns the spigot, it'll stay high... for now.

I do remember when I couldn't find my kids pampers or Kleenex at Costco for all the tears and wetting yourself over whether Obama would let you keep your gyno... maybe the manifesto got covered in tears?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm happy for you all to pay the gas tax. My Bolt uses no gas.

And the minimum wage was this week too. How about them apples.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Not even close... but we aren't done yet. Keep an eye on corp earnings in the next little bit. But as long as Huli Huli Boi turns the spigot, it'll stay high... for now.
> 
> I do remember when I couldn't find my kids pampers or Kleenex at Costco for all the tears and wetting yourself over whether Obama would let you keep your gyno... maybe the manifesto got covered in tears?


Youʻll be called on soon spigot boy.  Itʻll be okay.  Just like old times when you were working with Obama, manning the QE spigot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm happy for you all to pay the gas tax. My Bolt uses no gas.
> 
> And the minimum wage was this week too. How about them apples.


Time for a mileage tax.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 272927, member: 1707"

Do the research. *<- **
He has been hiding reports and now is forcing the scientist
that generate those reports to move to KC with one months notice.
Move or get fired.
Thing is, there is no facility or building in KC for them to move operations to.
What is he so afraid of ?

*I do....*
*You don't...*
*All you do is regurgitate...even MY statements...**

/QUOTE

*Rodent .....You really are one dumb SOB *
*to not even do a " Little " research......*



*15 papers this guy ( Brian Wansink ) had retracted...!*

*15 PAPERS ....!!!!!!!*

*He's the FORMER Exc Dir of the USDA.....*

https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/9/19/17879102/brian-wansink-cornell-food-brand-lab-retractions-jama


*I would have moved the Dumb SOB's fellow idiots to Northern portions of Alaska*
*to research " Frozen Dirt Clods "......*














June 13, 2019
RSS
*USDA Chooses Kansas City as New Home for Two Research Agencies, in Move that Jeopardizes Science Research*
Statement by Mike Lavender, Union of Concerned Scientists
WASHINGTON (June 13, 2019)—Against the backdrop of mounting staff resignations, Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue today named Kansas City as the new home of two critical research agencies within the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA)—the Economic Research Service (ERS) and the National Institute of Food and Agriculture (NIFA). The decision comes as opposition to the secretary’s reorganization reaches an all-time high. Droves of researchers are leaving their posts amid widespread concern about the politicization of federal science.

Below is a statement by Mike Lavender, senior manager of government affairs in the Food and Environment Program at the Union of Concerned Scientists.

“The damage was already done before Secretary Perdue made his decision. It was clear from the start that the Trump administration was systematically hollowing out USDA’s ability to produce objective science. The White House proposed budget cuts to eliminate research that’s inconvenient to its interests and at the same time they’ve created this unnecessary relocation crisis, which is driving off scientists who conduct that very research.

“This is a blatant attack on science and will especially hurt farmers, ranchers and eaters at a particularly vulnerable time. The House Agriculture Appropriations bill includes language to stop the move and we encourage the Senate to follow suit.

“I’m shocked, but pleased the administration buckled to intense pressure against moving the Economic Research Service under the political side of USDA’s organizational chart. This is the only positive aspect of today’s announcement.”

The Union of Concerned Scientists puts rigorous, independent science to work to solve our planet's most pressing problems. Joining with people across the country, we combine technical analysis and effective advocacy to create innovative, practical solutions for a healthy, safe, and sustainable future.


*GENERAL MEDIA INQUIRIES*
202-331-5420

For specific issues, contact the appropriate press contact below.


*ABBY FIGUEROA*
Communications Officer, 510-809-1564, afigueroa@ucsusa.org
*Energy, CA and Western States, Vehicles*

*SETH MICHAELS*
Communications Officer, 202-331-5662, smichaels@ucsusa.org
*Center for Science & Democracy, Vehicles*

*ELLIOTT NEGIN*
Senior Writer, 202-331-5439, enegin@ucsusa.org
*Global Security, Nuclear Power*

*LISA NURNBERGER*
Media Team Manager, 202-331-6959, lnurnberger@ucsusa.org
*Nuclear Weapons*

*ASHLEY SIEFERT*
Communications Officer, 202-331-5666, asiefert@ucsusa.org
*Climate, International Climate Negotiations*

*JA-REI WANG*
Communications Officer, 202-331-6943, jwang@ucsusa.org
*Food & Agriculture, Fossil Fuel Company Accountability*

*ASHANTI WASHINGTON*
Communications Officer, 202-331-5660, awashington@ucsusa.org
*Energy*





*Would this be the very Scientific community accused of manipulating data also.....*

*Hmmmmm.....Let's see....to be continued....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Not even close... but we aren't done yet. Keep an eye on corp earnings in the next little bit. But as long as Huli Huli Boi turns the spigot, it'll stay high... for now.
> 
> I do remember when I couldn't find my kids pampers or Kleenex at Costco for all the tears and wetting yourself over whether Obama would let you keep your gyno... maybe the manifesto got covered in tears?


What's a gyno?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

I hope t is able to have only 'his' people in attendance for his fourth of July 'praise me' event . . . or it could get ugly, but then again he's been booed and laughed at before.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope t is able to have only 'his' people in attendance for his fourth of July 'praise me' event . . . or it could get ugly, but then again he's been booed and laughed at before.


How did that guy get in to office over your Pretty Pony.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm happy for you all to pay the gas tax. My Bolt uses no gas.
> 
> And the minimum wage was this week too. How about them apples.


Real champion of the poor and middle class.
I always liked that about you.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Real champion of the poor and middle class.
> I always liked that about you.


Me too. I always like that about me too. 

You think the minimum wage increase is to improve the living conditions of the rich?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's a gyno?


If you mean Huli Huli Boi, that gyno not so much.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Me too. I always like that about me too.
> 
> You think the minimum wage increase is to improve the living conditions of the rich?


You must have always been rich.
Hey, congrats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 272927, member: 1707"
> 
> Do the research. *<- **
> He has been hiding reports and now is forcing the scientist
> ...


The only ones accusing are in denial and the pocket of big oil.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must have always been rich.
> Hey, congrats.


I am sooo curious as to what Ricky and Iz consider rich.
They’re both so aggressively clueless about money and finance that I really wonder...


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's a gyno?



*That's the USC Doctor that Friedhands was seeing before the " Gyno "*
*felt the " Nuggets " and dispatched him, his skirt and high heels...*
*Now George Tyndall is " Bar Bound " and Friedhands loves it.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Not even close... but we aren't done yet. Keep an eye on corp earnings in the next little bit. But as long as Huli Huli Boi turns the spigot, it'll stay high... for now.
> 
> I do remember when I couldn't find my kids pampers or Kleenex at Costco for all the tears and wetting yourself over whether Obama would let you keep your gyno... maybe the manifesto got covered in tears?


Stay focused.  Powell will be calling on you soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I am sooo curious as to what Ricky and Iz consider rich.
> They’re both so aggressively clueless about money and finance that I really wonder...


I was wondering how rich you think you are with all that collateralized debt, taxes, and equity in jail that you end up giving to the government.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's a gyno?


Itʻs the guy thatʻs been t-bagging Popspola and the twins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

JULY 3, 2019
*Trump stumps the Left in Korea*
By Richard Jack Rail
President Trump stepped across the DMZ into North Korea and the MSM are in shock. He has now met with Kim several times, to include this first-ever visit by a U.S. president to North Korea, and the MSM has to figure out how they can make that sound bad.

Obama tools are trying to make it sound as if they never had any interest in meeting with Kim in the first place. They have a point. Why would Obama want to defuse tensions on the Joseon Peninsula? He didn’t start that war and it wasn’t his fault nobody ever fixed it. He had more important things to think about, like, his legacy, and healing the planet, and like that. World peace was no big deal.

Trump should have received a Nobel Peace Prize two years ago just for getting Kim to stop shooting rockets over Japan, then for agreeing to meet at all. Now the dictator even speaks in friendly tones and acts genuinely glad to see the president. This is a stunning achievement and even the Idiot Left is having trouble denouncing it.

It’s become clear that, until Trump, nobody since Nixon even had a clue how to go about working with inscrutables. Trump has set all this up since his first day in office, saying things in public to get Kim’s attention, then currying the Chinese by letting Xi proudly show off his strutting army, and finally making overtures that Kim was starving to receive.

Perhaps Trump’s most astute moves involved naming personnel to high positions in order to imply policy without actually saying it out loud. Those who hate bellicose National Security Advisor John Bolton may not grasp that his presence in the administration makes Trump appear the reasonable voice in American foreign policy. The thinking would be: better to deal with Trump than that lunatic Bolton.

All this took unusual skill based on deep insight into human nature. The president understood how to go about setting up Xi to lure Kim to the negotiating table. The broad range of background knowledge it took to make it work is extraordinary in itself. Whatever Trump wanted to try was bemoaned by his advisors, putative experts on the Far East. Trump was more expert than all of them put together.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

*Why Liberals Need To Shut Their Faces About Tanks Appearing During Trump’s Independence Day Event*
Matt Vespa | Jul 03, 2019 1:05 PM






_Source: AP Photo/Andrew Harnik_

Right now, we have a near Chernobyl-level style blow up over tanks and armored vehicles being part of the Fourth of July festivities this week. President Trump ordered it. It was a great decision. And the fact that the Left is triggered by this means that he should have ordered more tanks for the event. Tanks have been present for victory parades before. The optics is fine. No one cares about that. Americans are patriotic and they like seeing tanks. The only people who have problems with all of this are the Democratic Party and their allies in the media because Trump has taken over the event. He can do that. He should do that. And the Left just needs to shut their face over this.


----------



## Racist Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5011


Heil Hitler, Baby!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Why Liberals Need To Shut Their Faces About Tanks Appearing During Trump’s Independence Day Event*
> Matt Vespa | Jul 03, 2019 1:05 PM
> 
> 
> ...


white nationalists trying to politicize the military, authoritarian rule, banana republic dictator bs, but that's the well you drink from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Gavin Newsom Gets a Brutal Reality Check After Painting Nike’s Flag Shoe Decision as Patriotic

Posted at 4:30 pm on July 03, 2019 by Sister Toldjah

_ 







Yesterday, Red State‘s Sarah Rumpf wrote about sports merch giant Nike dropping plans to sell a Betsy Ross-themed sneaker because former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick said he and other sports figures found the shoe racially offensive. 





Here’s a brief recap via the Wall Street Journal:

After shipping the shoes to retailers, Nike asked for them to be returned without explaining why, the people said. The shoes aren’t available on Nike’s own apps and websites.

“Nike has chosen not to release the Air Max 1 Quick Strike Fourth of July as it featured the old version of the American flag,” a Nike spokeswoman said.

After images of the shoe were posted online, Mr. Kaepernick, a Nike endorser, reached out to company officials saying that he and others felt the Betsy Ross flag is an offensive symbol because of its connection to an era of slavery, the people said. Some users on social media responded to posts about the shoe with similar concerns. Mr. Kaepernick declined to comment.

In response to the move, Arizona’s Gov. Doug Ducey (R) expressed his disappointment and announced on social media that he had “ordered the Arizona Commerce Authority to withdraw all financial incentive dollars under their discretion that the State was providing for the company to locate here”:
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gavin Newsom Gets a Brutal Reality Check After Painting Nike’s Flag Shoe Decision as Patriotic
> 
> Posted at 4:30 pm on July 03, 2019 by Sister Toldjah
> 
> ...


Reality check, where? . . . and the az gov will cost his state millions and jobs for what, partisan cock sucking, but that's you all the way.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


>


*I don't care nor do YOU.....not even a little.*

*Hey....Thief ...!*

*You return those STOLEN Golf Balls yet...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Heil Hitler, Baby!


https://welovetrump.com/2018/02/11/video-surfaces-of-jfks-military-parade/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Heil Hitler, Baby!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

Its getting incredibly difficult to find any "flyover" or "Independence Day" footage of any Democrat President on the web.
Even the the non-google search engines are squelching content.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> white nationalists trying to politicize the military, authoritarian rule, banana republic dictator bs, but that's the well you drink from.


You should have read the title.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

For all you haters (and you know who you are) --

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/sue-bird-megan-rapinoe-uswnt?fbclid=IwAR2RmlcybZ2DglOnuNwIG0_izSnNmFC1yuhAin_jwPKwG9Tq6HhLG-Q7VS8


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://welovetrump.com/2018/02/11/video-surfaces-of-jfks-military-parade/


We love trump dot com?

You have totally lost your soul.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> We love trump dot com?
> 
> You have totally lost your soul.


The footage is real.
Watch it.

PS. I love Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c3172a6e4b0bcb4c25c6046


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its getting incredibly difficult to find any "flyover" or "Independence Day" footage of any Democrat President on the web.
> Even the the non-google search engines are squelching content.


Pinkos


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The footage is real.
> Watch it.
> 
> PS. I love Trump.


Did you realize that JFK was a real Navy hero?  In spite of being rejected by the Army because of his physical condition (addison's disease, among other things) he had his father pull strings to get him INTO the Navy?  He didn't pay a doctor to concoct an excuse to keep him OUT?

Keep trying.  This is getting pretty pitiful on your part.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you realize that JFK was a real Navy hero?  In spite of being rejected by the Army because of his physical condition (addison's disease, among other things) he had his father pull strings to get him INTO the Navy?  He didn't pay a doctor to concoct an excuse to keep him OUT?
> 
> Keep trying.  This is getting pretty pitiful on your part.


Did you see the tanks in the parade?


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you see the tanks in the parade?


Did you miss the part about being a hero?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you miss the part about being a hero?


Did you miss the "last great Democrat" post from me yesterday?
I love JFK.
You missed the point again, gumshoe.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you miss the "last great Democrat" post from me yesterday?
> I love JFK.
> You missed the point again, gumshoe.


"The point" is that t has had no military service before becoming CinC, even though he claims to have been an outstanding student at the military school where his father banished him.  Any patriotic veteran sees his attempt to glorify himself with undeserved military trappings as an ultimate case of stolen valor.

You wouldn't know about that, would you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> "The point" is that t has had no military service before becoming CinC, even though he claims to have been an outstanding student at the military school where his father banished him.  Any patriotic veteran sees his attempt to glorify himself with undeserved military trappings as an ultimate case of stolen valor.
> 
> You wouldn't know about that, would you?


Its the 4th of July you fucking jackass.
He's the President.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its the 4th of July you fucking jackass.
> He's the President.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> "The point" is that t has had no military service before becoming CinC, even though he claims to have been an outstanding student at the military school where his father banished him.  Any patriotic veteran sees his attempt to glorify himself with undeserved military trappings as an ultimate case of stolen valor.
> 
> You wouldn't know about that, would you?


You know nothing about being patriotic and everything about stolen valor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> And?


He volunteered to serve our country.
Isn’t that military service?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality check, where? . . . and the az gov will cost his state millions and jobs for what, partisan cock sucking, but that's you all the way.


Do you kiss your husband with that mouth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Joy Reid: Let’s face it, Trump’s July 4th tank pageant is a threat to the American people

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 9:21 pm on July 03, 2019 

A leftover from yesterday that raises an important question: Must the Resistance always be so “extra,” as the kids say?

ADVERTISEMENT







Bret Weinstein and Andy Ngo discuss Antifa: 'The illiberal, authoritarian left keeps resetting the bar of irony'


To which they’d reply, I suppose, “Must Trump?”

There are many reasons to object to this event but “he’s threatening his critics with tanks” is not one of them unless you’re on MSNBC live for a panel chat and the other 20 reasons have already been covered.


The tanks aren’t the problem. It’s banana-republic-y to have them in the capital — if anything, July 4th should be a day to celebrate the fact that we don’t typically see tanks there — but tanks have been used in D.C. paradesbefore. The problem is Trump staging a pageant on a national holiday with himself as the star and the military coopted as his co-star, right as the next presidential campaign is heating up, coincidentally. Jonathan Bernsteinwrites:

What’s worse than the partisanship is the central place of Trump in the celebration. The national holidays of the U.S. simply aren’t about the aggrandizement of the president, and it’s an excellent tradition that presidents typically haven’t taken part at all in the Washington Fourth of July events, much less hijacked them for their own use. It would be bad enough if Trump could be trusted to deliver a bunch of bland patriotic clichés in his planned address to the nation – even if all he did was read the Declaration of Independence – but the record is pretty clear that he isn’t capable of speaking to the nation’s democratic heritage, or in fact giving any kind of speech without his usual bluster and braggadocio. At any rate, the great leader presiding over a militaristic celebration of himself and the nation is what happens in authoritarian regimes, not in democracies.

It’s not true that he can’t deliver a speech without bluster. His speechwriters usually rise to the occasion, as they did during the D-Day ceremony this year, and he seems content to stick to the script when called upon to perform some ceremonial role. Odds are better than even that his remarks tomorrow will be appropriate to the moment and not some “Democrats love crime” stemwinder like you’d see at one of his rallies. But it’s true enough that keeping the president offstage on the Fourth is a nice tradition. We see too much of presidents as it is. In fact, we see too much of politicians as it is, a thought that occurred to me recently when my reading of a new Trump grievance-rant on Twitter was interrupted by a new Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez grievance-rant on Twitter. Modern politicians, especially populists with large followings, are exhausting. And tomorrow, on a day that’s supposed to be about the country, we’re going to get another snoutful of one of them.

ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should have read the title.


That's all you do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its getting incredibly difficult to find any "flyover" or "Independence Day" footage of any Democrat President on the web.
> Even the the non-google search engines are squelching content.


"squelching"? You've gone full blown nono . . . have you told your family yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

"t throwing a military parade for himself although never actually serving is a metaphor for his entire existence. "


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its getting incredibly difficult to find any "flyover" or "Independence Day" footage of any Democrat President on the web.
> Even the the non-google search engines are squelching content.


Do you wake up stupider every day?
“Violent French Revolutions.” “I don’t invest in the stock market, because it’s crooked.” “Search engines squelching content of flyovers.”
People like you actually exist outside of the appalachians?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you wake up stupider every day?
> “Violent French Revolutions.” “I don’t invest in the stock market, because it’s crooked.” “Search engines squelching content of flyovers.”
> People like you actually exist outside of the appalachians?


You can take the boy out of the Appalachians but you can't take the Appalachians out of the boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "t throwing a military parade for himself although never actually serving is a metaphor for his entire existence. "


Awww you’re upset.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Drip, drip, drip...

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/04/politics/justin-amash-leaving-gop/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you wake up stupider every day?
> “Violent French Revolutions.” “I don’t invest in the stock market, because it’s crooked.” “Search engines squelching content of flyovers.”
> People like you actually exist outside of the appalachians?


Why dont you invest in the stock market?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Drip, drip, drip...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/04/politics/justin-amash-leaving-gop/index.html


Bernie’s followers need an alternative.  Just like they did in 2016.

Drip, drip, drip


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont you invest in the stock market?


I do. What do you think I am, too rich or too dumb?   I’m neither, so I invest in the market.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I do. What do you think I am, too rich or too dumb?   I’m neither, so I invest in the market.


#metoo.
I must have misunderstood your rant.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I do. What do you think I am, too rich or too dumb?   I’m neither, so I invest in the market.


What’s your ROA?  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I do. What do you think I am, too rich or too dumb?   I’m neither, so I invest in the market.


What's the annual tax bite on that 3 mil. home?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the annual tax bite on that 3 mil. home?


No doubt it eats in to his equity on the sale.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the annual tax bite on that 3 mil. home?


Jealousy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you miss the "last great Democrat" post from me yesterday?
> I love JFK.
> You missed the point again, gumshoe.


I see you Q people believe JFK Jr will come back today and declare his love for t as well.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the annual tax bite on that 3 mil. home?


My new house has a property tax bill of probably around $40K. 
I couldn’t take the over-55 exemption and bring my 1987 tax basis with me from the one I just sold,  because that exemption only applies to downsizing and I foolishly upsized.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No doubt it eats in to his equity on the sale.  Lol!


It was a great home. That in itself has a lot of equity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nutters . . .

There are a lot of strange and violent quirks associated with the QAnon conspiracy theory. From the very concept of a secret government insider leaking information via the worst place on the internet to the arcane decodings of typos in Trump tweets to the inherent sadness of putting so much faith in a movement that has returned so little, QAnon seems designed to make outsiders shake their heads sadly.

And of all the bizarre elements that make up QAnon, nothing makes outsiders shake their heads sadly more than the movement’s unending obsession with John F. Kennedy, Jr.

But for QAnon, the theory that a government insider is secretly posting online and attempting to bring down the deep state, nothing is off-limits.

The oldest son of President Kennedy had a checkered career as he moved into adulthood, first dabbling in acting, then law, then publishing. He, his wife Caroline, and her sister Lauren all died in a plane crash on July 16, 1999, when he became disoriented flying over water at night and plunged into the Atlantic Ocean. Their bodies were recovered, and the final minutes of the flight reconstructed down to the second. 

Except… many believers in QAnon don’t think JFK Jr. died that warm night in July at all, but instead faked his death, and went underground to protect himself from a plot by Hillary Clinton to kill him and secure a U.S. Senate seat. And he’s spent the last 20 years preparing for the day when Donald Trump would unveil the son of their beloved JFK as his new vice president.

https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/jfk-jr-qanon-july-4/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ap-fact-check-trump-often-041305744.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

US counties where President Donald Trump held a campaign rally saw a 226% increase in reported hate crimes over similar counties that did not hold a rally, political scientists at the University of North Texas said in an analysis published in The Washington Post.

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-campaign-rally-hate-crimes-study-maga-2019-3


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

The Localwise team set out to better understand how small business owners, the creators of two-thirds of the new jobs in America, feel about Donald Trump. After polling over a hundred small business owners, the results were clear: Small business owners believe Trump is “bad” for small business and local communities.

https://www.localwise.com/a/1011-small-business-owners-believe-trump-is-bad-for-business


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> US counties where President Donald Trump held a campaign rally saw a 226% increase in reported hate crimes over similar counties that did not hold a rally, political scientists at the University of North Texas said in an analysis published in The Washington Post.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-campaign-rally-hate-crimes-study-maga-2019-3


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Localwise team set out to better understand how small business owners, the creators of two-thirds of the new jobs in America, feel about Donald Trump. After polling over a hundred small business owners, the results were clear: Small business owners believe Trump is “bad” for small business and local communities.
> 
> https://www.localwise.com/a/1011-small-business-owners-believe-trump-is-bad-for-business


So?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

*You commie cocksuckers Watch and see what patriotism looks like.*

*Watch Live: Trump Hosts ‘Salute to America’ – A Tribute to U.S. Military*
KRISTINA WONG4 Jul 20191,641
0:31
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/07/04/watch-live-trump-hosts-salute-to-america-a-tribute-to-u-s-military/
*President Trump is hosting “Salute to America” — a one-hour program to celebrate the U.S. armed forces. The show will feature military flyovers, musical performances, and a speech by the president.*

Trump’s remarks are scheduled to begin at 6:30 p.m. ET.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/07/04/kamala-harris-i-dont-think-trump-understands-this-is-americas-birthday-not-his/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/07/04/colin-kaepernick-posts-frederick-douglass-quote-fourth-july-yours-not-mine/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/07/04/teen-vogue-on-independence-day-racism-and-patriotism-go-hand-in-hand/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/07/04/carney-the-anti-slavery-inspiration-of-the-declaration-of-independence/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/07/04/vice-on-fourth-of-july-america-is-a-constant-disappointment/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

You believe this shit?


While Democrats go center-left, Republicans drift into extremism akin to Germany's neo-Nazis
Jul 04, 2019 11:30am MDT by Kerry Eleveld, Daily Kos Staff





6079
The Republican Party as it stands today is now ideologically closer to a neo-Nazi party in Germany than it is to the political center internationally, according to data analyzed by the Manifesto Project. At the same time, the Democratic party has moved moderately left of the global center.

The project reviewed every line of party manifestos and platforms in Western Europe, Canada, and the U.S., comparing the groups' policy agendas to formulate a continuum by which to judge their ideological positions, according to an opinion piece in the _New York Times_. That resulting graphic is telling. 

Sahil Chinoy writes for the _Times_:

According to its 2016 manifesto, the Republican Party lies far from the Conservative Party in Britain and the Christian Democratic Union in Germany — mainstream right-leaning parties — and closer to far-right parties like Alternative for Germany, whose platform contains plainly xenophobic, anti-Muslim statements.

The Republican platform does not include the same bigoted policies, and its score is pushed to the right because of its emphasis on traditional morality and a “national way of life.” Still, the party shares a “nativist, working-class populism” with the European far right, said Thomas Greven, a political scientist at the Free University of Berlin who has studied right-wing populism. These parties position themselves as defenders of the “traditional” people from globalization and immigration, he said.

But one of the big differences between the impact of far-right parties in Europe, for instance, and that of the Republican Party is that because the GOP is one of just two major parties in the U.S., the party's agenda is immediately mainstreamed here.

“That’s the tragedy of the American two-party system,” Greven said. “Nowhere in Europe do you have that phenomenon."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

*President Trump Notes ‘Great Crowd’ at Salute to America*





SUSAN WALSH/AFP/Getty Images
KRISTINA WONG4 Jul 20191,005
1:05
*President Donald Trump noted the “great crowd” that attended the Salute to America celebration honoring the United States military on the Fourth of July.*

“A great crowd of tremendous Patriots this evening, all the way back to the Washington Monument,” he tweeted.


Attendees with tickets were admitted into the area around the Lincoln Memorial and half-way down the reflecting pool around 3 p.m. ET. Heavy rain commenced around 3:30 p.m. ET. The rain lasted for approximately two hours before abating before the celebration began at 6:30 p.m. ET.

Despite the rain — the entire area around the reflecting pool was packed by the time the celebration started.

View image on Twitter


Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1146938775689412608

A great crowd of tremendous Patriots this evening, all the way back to the Washington Monument! #SaluteToAmerica







87.6K
6:28 PM - Jul 4, 2019

35.5K people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




The massive crowd size was also noted by others on social media:


Boris Epshteyn

✔@BorisEP
https://twitter.com/BorisEP/status/1146910387750621184

Huge crowd at Lincoln Memorial for Salute to America celebration organized by @realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/BorisEP/status/1146910387750621184


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2019)

Did he really say this?  Many people are saying he said this.  I don't know but many people believe he did --

“In June of 1775 the Continental Congress created a unified Army out of the Revolutionary Forces encamped around Boston and New York, and named after the great George Washington, commander in chief.  The Continental Army suffered a bitter winter of Valley Forge, found glory across the waters of the Delaware and seized victory from Cornwallis at Yorktown. Our Army manned the air, it rammed the ramparts, it took over airports, it did everything it had to do and at Ft. McHenry under the rocket’s red glare had nothing but victory. When dawn came, the star-spangled banner waved defiant.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Did he really say this?  Many people are saying he said this.  I don't know but many people believe he did --
> 
> “In June of 1775 the Continental Congress created a unified Army out of the Revolutionary Forces encamped around Boston and New York, and named after the great George Washington, commander in chief.  The Continental Army suffered a bitter winter of Valley Forge, found glory across the waters of the Delaware and seized victory from Cornwallis at Yorktown. Our Army manned the air, it rammed the ramparts, it took over airports, it did everything it had to do and at Ft. McHenry under the rocket’s red glare had nothing but victory. When dawn came, the star-spangled banner waved defiant.”


The speech was a dry reading straight off a Wikipedia page as t learned things for the first time. No wonder he goes off script so often, his speech writers are horrible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)

How about that jobs report?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The speech was a dry reading straight off a Wikipedia page as t learned things for the first time. No wonder he goes off script so often, his speech writers are horrible.


Have you read any of your recent posts?
You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that jobs report?


You mean the non-participation rate or the millions of people who have to work more than one job?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you read any of your recent posts?
> You have no idea what you are talking about.


QED, but we do know t doesn't, he's almost as dumb as you nutters . . . and if daddy hadn't given him millions and bailed him out numerous times he'd be as broke as you buffoons as well.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The speech was a dry reading straight off a Wikipedia page as t learned things for the first time. No wonder he goes off script so often, his speech writers are horrible.


He seemed to have skipped a few lines between Cornwallis and airports.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

espola said:


> He seemed to have skipped a few lines between Cornwallis and airports.


What were they flying back then? Not only are the t's speech writers rudimentary and banal, they seem to want to sabotage them . . . but of course the faithful only project what they want to see and ignore the reality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about that jobs report?


Summertime, summertime . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the non-participation rate or the millions of people who have to work more than one job?


Your lies are old and tired, like your daddy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> QED, but we do know t doesn't, he's almost as dumb as you nutters . . . and if daddy hadn't given him millions and bailed him out numerous times he'd be as broke as you buffoons as well.


How did he beat your best?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did he beat your best?


Answered numerous times comrade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your lies are old and tired, like your daddy.


Spin one way, spun another.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Did he really say this?  Many people are saying he said this.  I don't know but many people believe he did --
> 
> “In June of 1775 the Continental Congress created a unified Army out of the Revolutionary Forces encamped around Boston and New York, and named after the great George Washington, commander in chief.  The Continental Army suffered a bitter winter of Valley Forge, found glory across the waters of the Delaware and seized victory from Cornwallis at Yorktown. Our Army manned the air, it rammed the ramparts, it took over airports, it did everything it had to do and at Ft. McHenry under the rocket’s red glare had nothing but victory. When dawn came, the star-spangled banner waved defiant.”


Of course he said it.  And it’s about time someone did!

As a forensic aviation anthropologist, I’m delighted to see pre-colonial aviation history brought to the forefront. 

The Battle for Laguardia!  The Dulles Airfield Massacre!  Who can forget these seminal moments in our nation’s conscience?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the non-participation rate or the millions of people who have to work more than one job?


Sounds like a spending problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What were they flying back then? Not only are the t's speech writers rudimentary and banal, they seem to want to sabotage them . . . but of course the faithful only project what they want to see and ignore the reality.


How did you people lose to the likes of?  Puzzling isn’t it..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answered numerous times comrade.


Collusion was it?


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

espola said:


> For all you haters (and you know who you are) --
> 
> https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/sue-bird-megan-rapinoe-uswnt?fbclid=IwAR2RmlcybZ2DglOnuNwIG0_izSnNmFC1yuhAin_jwPKwG9Tq6HhLG-Q7VS8


*Where has anyone posted " Hatred " against the aforementioned player....*


*Now her significant other has to open her big mouth and spit out *
*2 cents about Tinky Winky on the team.....*
*By the way dumbass Spola, a little ribbing is NOT aversion...*
*As if Megan Rapinoe hadn't done enough by voicing her worthless*
*opinion about the team possibly going to the White House after the *
*tournament....*

*STHU and just play....and tell your significant other to put a sock in it !*

*No one cares about your relationship.....*
*No one cares about your misdirected hatred for the POTUS...*
*No one cares about your " Personal Politics "....*

*WE just would like to see the team win another Championship *
*without the " Kardashian " style drama on a World Stage....*

*Is that too much to ask ....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did he beat your best?


How is it that you support him without pause?


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answered numerous times comrade.


*Russia didn't help.....Mueller said So !*

*California Democrats rigged California's *
*votes for Hillary and that didn't help either...!*

*So how did she lose.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How is it that you support him without pause?


*How is it that you come on this Forum day in, day out and*
*spout off about how great HRC was.....*

*How could you have voted for an over weight fugly alcoholic*
*cankled human being who lies about her sexuality and steals *
*from her Foundations to fund her daughters wedding.......*
*Among many other things.......*

*According to YOU your party was/is for Honesty, Integrity and Open*
*Sexuality.....*

*What happened....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Russia didn't help.....Mueller said So !*
> 
> *California Democrats rigged California's *
> *votes for Hillary and that didn't help either...!*
> ...


You come off like a pouting child hoping someone will be live you. I know, you know, we all know but you continue to insist. Get real.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

t should proof read his speeches, somebody should. Then it wouldn't be the first time he saw it and he could learn some American history at the same time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/stock-markets-poised-for-a-pull-back-from-records-as-investors-await-friday-jobs-report-2019-07-05?mod=mw_theo_homepage

Where's the bad news?


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off like a pouting child hoping someone will be live you.
> I know, you know, we all know but you continue to insist.
> Get real.









*Oh my..........keep diggin Rodent, right now he's got you beat.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t should proof read his speeches, somebody should. Then it wouldn't be the first time he saw it and he could learn some American history at the same time.


I think his speeches give you people hope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

*Trump-Mexico Deal Cuts Release of Illegal Aliens into U.S. by 70 Percent*





PAUL RATJE/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER5 Jul 2019579
2:53
*President Trump’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released about 2,000 border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the United States over the last week, a nearly 70 percent drop since the administration reached a deal with Mexico to stem illegal immigration.*

From June 26 to July 1, DHS released about 2,000 border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the U.S. The federal data indicates that on average, over the last six days, DHS is releasing about 333 border crossers and illegal aliens into the country every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

*Nolte: Democrats Just Had Their Worst Week in 47 Years*





Getty Images
JOHN NOLTE6 Jul 2019112
6:08
*Not since the 1972 discovery that George McGovern’s vice presidential pick, Thomas Eagleton, had been hospitalized and given electroshock treatments have the Democrats had a worse week than the one we just concluded.*

Because Democrats live on social media and watch CNN, they don’t know this yet…


But they had a catastrophic week — hoo, boy, did they ever — a week that will haunt them straight through to November 2020.

Let us count the ways…


The Fake News Media Is the Only Shrinking Institution in America’s Booming Economy
Before 2019 is over, there will be upwards of 12,000 job cuts within the American media. That’s 12,000 fewer Democrat foot soldiers; 12,000 fewer propagandists, serial liars, cheerleaders, and toadies to hold Antifa’s jacket as they beat elderly Trump supporters to death with crowbars.

Every industry in Trump’s America is expanding and thriving … except for the media.

What’s more, the Democrats primary propaganda outlet, the far-left CNN, is hemorrhaging viewers like an Ebola victim hemorrhages solid foods.

Where’s your god now, Jeff Zucker?


Democrats Lost “The Sane One” Joe Biden
Slow Joe will always be the stupid one, the gaffe machine on the verge of imploding, but he has now openly embraced gun confiscation, taxpayer-funded abortions, the banning of every guncurrently being manufactured (except those stupid “smart guns”), raising everyone’s taxes, and putting an end to deportations of illegal immigrants. And now, we don’t really know where Creepy Joe stands on awarding health insurance to illegals and decriminalizing illegal immigration because he’s flip-flopping all over the place on those two.

The so-called “sane one” is an aging moron ready to take our guns, ban all the others, and force us to pay for an illegal alien’s abortion.


Democrats Handed the 4th of July to Trump
Because Democrats and the media have to be assholes about absolutely everything America-related, rather than join President Trump in celebrating America on the Fourth, they — no joke — raged against the idea of celebrating the birth of our great nation in our nation’s capital. And then…

After assuring us no one would show up, it would get rained out, it would end in a military takeover, and Trump would make it all about himself — none of that happened.

None.

Of.

It.

The mall was packed with Americans who weathered a literal storm to celebrate the country they love, everything went off without a hitch — from the flyovers to the fireworks — and Trump gave one of the best speeches of his presidency, a speech that had nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with the greatness of our nation.

It was a perfect way to celebrate the Fourth, a wonderful, stirring, and unifying event, and where I had been indifferent to the idea before Trump pulled it off, I am now in favor of making this an annual tradition regardless of who’s president.

What’s more, our military deserve this annual recognition, including the army, and honoring the army means tanks, and tanks are freakin’ awesome.


Democrats Came Out Against the American Flag
The freakin’ Betsy Ross flag — you know, that adorable little flag with 13 stars in a circle…? Democrats hate that now. No joke, we now have Democrat presidential candidates arguing the American flag, the most potent symbol for freedom and liberty in the history of mankind, is a symbol of oppression.

Hey, do you remember when Democrats, the media, and all those Never Trump TrueConCucks told us it would stop with Confederate monuments?

I didn’t believe them, either.

This won’t stop until all our symbols are gone and replaced with a hammer, a sickle, an upside down cross, and a vagina.


Democrats are Campaigning for Votes in … Mexico
Not New Mexico — Mexico-Mexico.

For those wondering why Democrats want to flood this country with illegal immigrants, I give you the “Fiercely Heterosexual” Cory Booker and the fake Hispanic Paddy O’Rourke, both of whom went looking for votes … in another country … in Mexico … I shit you not.


Democrat Presidential Candidates are Documented Extremists
Look at this list of left-wing lunacy. Look at this bottomless list of threats promises made by these candidates, promises that include gun confiscation, open borders, legalizing abortion until the fetus registers for college, government-funded health insurance for illegal aliens, slavery reparations, gay reparations, forced busing, no one has to pay back that $1.5  trillion in student loans taxpayers are on the hook for, eliminating everyone’s health insurance, abolishing the electoral college, and taxpayer-funded abortions for transsexual women who are really guys and will never need an abortion.


Jobs, Jobs, Jobs
Bad news for Democrats is almost always good news for America, and the jobs number this week, a very healthy jobs number, is the Democrats’ worst nightmare. A downturn in the economy is really the only way to convince the American people to fire a sitting president, and the 224,000 jobs created last month once again prove that Gaia does not exist because all that praying for a recession these baby-sacrificing pagans did before Gaia did zero good.


Stock Market Go Boom
Lol.


Cherokee Warren and Kamala ‘Forced Busing’ Harris Are Now Presidential Frontrunners
The Fake Indian wants to outlaw everyone’s private health insurance, pay slave reparations, pay gay reparations, decriminalize illegal immigration, give government-funded health insurance to illegal aliens, end the deportation of illegal aliens, raise everyone’s taxes, force taxpayers (including those who paid back their student loans) to eat $1.5 trillion in student debt, pack the Supreme Court with left-wing justices, force taxpayers to pay for abortion, end the electoral college, and confiscate our guns.

Grinning Kamala wants all of the above. Plus she wants to bring back busing, a policy both black and white people hated 45 years ago.

Nevertheless, according to last week’s polls, these fascist harridans are surging against Biden and maybe even in the lead.

—

The old saying is This is not your father’s Democrat Party.

Hell, Barry Obama looks like Barry Goldwater compared to these power-hungry, freedom-hating, America-loathing woketards who hate us so much, they are making foreigners and illegal aliens a priority over American citizens and legal immigrants.

Follow John Nolte on Twitter @NolteNC. Follow his Facebook Page here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

Finally






Former DNC Comms guy calls DC tourist wearing a MAGA hat a Nazi, gets tossed out of restaurant (Update)

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 8:01 pm on July 05, 2019 

I’ve never heard of TJ Helmstetter before but his Linked In account says he was a DNC associate communications director leading up to the 2016 election. Helmstetter was ejected from a DC restaurant called Hill Country BBQ on the Fourth of July after he approached a tourist who was also eating there. He initially claimed on Twitter that he’d been kicked out for “standing up to a Nazi.” Helmstetter has since deleted all of his tweets about the incident, so I’ll quote the text which is still available at Twitchy.











“Just got thrown out of Hill Country DC for standing up to a Nazi. Don’t go there ever again. They support Trump and Nazis,” Helmstetter wrote. Asked for additional details by the Post’s Dave Weigel, he added, “Guy wears MAGA hat at my favorite restaurant. I say ‘hey are you from dc?’ He says ‘no.’ I say ‘we don’t tolerate racism in this city.’ His girlfriend then physically jabs fingers into my chest and starts threatening me. Management tells me to leave, not woman who assaulted me.”

Helmstetter continued to argue that he was the victim in the situation: “Just called the manager there and his answer was “we are an equal opportunity restaurant who welcomes all political viewpoints” before hanging up on me. cool, except MAGA hats actually make clear that POC and LGBT are not welcome at all.”

“To be clear, it is the Nazi’s 1st amendment right to wear racist shit in public. And it is decent people’s 1A right to tell them they are racist pieces of shit. He exercised his 1A right, and I exercised mine. @HillCountryBBQ mgmt chose to protect the Nazi’s right but not mine,” he wrote in a subsequent tweet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

JULY 6, 2019
*I Stand With Rush: Time To Take Action*
By Lloyd Marcus
Conservative talk radio host Rush Limbaugh passionately responded to a column which warned of a growing anti-Americanism in our country. Rush told his millions of listeners, “We are facing it right now, not 10 years from now.” Rush said, do not misinterpret his concern to mean he has lost hope and given up on saving America. He said to view his rant as a clarion call for all who love our country to take action. Rush explained that he is not encouraging violence, but to simply start saying, “No!”

In essence, Rush is saying to stop passively permitting spoiled brat anti-American leftists to trash our flag, pull down historical monuments, and to demonize patriotism and our Christian founding. Stop allowing leftists to poison the minds of our youths with hatred for their country.

I share Rush's frustration, particularly as it relates to my fellow black Americans.

Due to their criminal activities involving illegal drugs, two beloved black millennial relatives are in the hospital. One was severely beaten and the other is fighting for his life. Both young men live in Baltimore, which is one of the cities controlled by Democrats, plagued with record levels of black-on-black crime.

Frustratingly, both young relatives are infected with the Colin Kaepernick, Democratic, fake news media bogus negative view of America. They believe being black in this awful racist country justifies them doing whatever is necessary, legal or illegal, to survive.

Both young men were raised with Christian principles and values. If my dad, Dr. Rev. Lloyd E. Marcus was still alive, they would be too ashamed to look him in the eye. While I hold my relatives accountable for their bad behavior, it is inarguable that allowing Democrats, public education, entertainment, and social media to fill our youths' heads with hatred for their country has reaped devastating consequences.






Unfortunately, several members of my family are infected with left-wing anti-Americanism and hatred for Republicans and Trump. At a family gathering, I was tempted to stand in the middle of the room and proclaim, “Do y'all know Democrats want to kill babies, especially black babies, even after they are born? Do y'all know blacks are experiencing historic financial prosperity thanks to President Trump?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answered numerous times comrade.


You mean fair and square....comrade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

This applies to all of you people,
*Not even the 4th of July is sacred to these hate-filled leftists*
By Patricia McCarthy
Since the moment President Trump announced his plan to celebrate the 4th of July with a parade and a tribute to our military, leftists' heads exploded. How dare he? they asked, as if an Independence Day parade and celebration would be unusual. It is not; it used to be a normal, every-year thing. But suddenly, because it's Trump, it's all wrong. So the networks, CNN and MSNBC, announced their decisions to not air it. Trump's speech would just be "all about him." They have apparently forgotten Obama's pathological obsession with himself. Any speech he delivered contained hundreds of his expressions of "I" and "me."

The angry Left was certain Trump's 4th of July event would be a "campaign rally." It was not. It was a glorious tribute to all branches of the military, to law enforcement, and to first responders. His speech honored the American past, its heroes, and its accomplishments.

The Left predicted a low turnout! There were nearly 800,000 people on the Mall to see and share in the festivities. The place was packed.


The Left just keeps getting things wrong. And these people seem incapable of learning from their mistakes. They've been making the same ones since the campaign of 2016.

We all know by now that not only did Hillary Clinton view us all as "deplorables," but the rest of the Left does as well. If we support the president, then there is something terribly wrong with us, and the leftists' contempt for us is well-deserved. In fact, they believe that their loathing of all things Trump and his supporters is a moral imperative. That is why they are so proud of themselves when they confront one or more of us in public places. This disdain that they feel, "feel" being the operative word because the Left puts feelings above all else, for Trump and his supporters is in their minds so righteous that they are sure to vanquish us all in 2020. There could not possibly be more of us than there are of them. As for all those people in flyover country? They should not count; they're know-nothing rubes. Thus their campaign to do away with the Electoral College. Those states in the middle don't matter, shouldn't matter.

Watching even a small bit of commentary after Trump's speech on CNN and MSNBC was hilarious. Phillip Mudd and a panel of malcontents were apoplectic. Not one of them had a good word to say about the event or Trump's speech. They each denigrated every word, every aspect of the night. Worse still were the "observations" of the Democrat candidates for president, whiners all. There is little or no substance to their many complaints. Anyone who watched the entire extravaganza was both thrilled and moved, but this bunch of naysayers was just plain mad. How dare he not fulfill all their nasty predictions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

JULY 6, 2019
*Why didn't we do this before?*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
On July 4th, we celebrated with friends at a lake house in North Texas.  It turned out to be a great idea, specially when it was time to watch the fireworks.

Around 5 p.m., we started to watch President Trump and the parade.  It pleased everyone present at the gathering.

It was great for a couple of reasons:

1) The Democrats cannot control themselves.  They overreact and their predictions don't come true, such as these comments via Lukas Mikelionis: 

Trump’s fervent critics, meanwhile, resorted to erecting a “Trump baby” balloon to protest what activists saw as his intrusion in Independence Day and a focus on military might that they associate with martial regimes.   

“We think that he is making this about himself and it’s really a campaign rally,” said Medea Benjamin, Code Pink’s co-director. “We think that he’s a big baby ...  He’s erratic, he’s prone to tantrums, he doesn’t understand the consequences of his actions. And so this is a great symbol of how we feel about our president.”

How silly does Medea look the day after? (Particulalry after balloon failed to fly.)

It was not a campaign rally, unless you think that remembering past heroes and historic moments is now suddenly a Republican political ad.

2) The people loved it.  My friends at the party saw it as a celebration of U.S. symbols and military; and,

3) President Trump did not make it about himself.  He restrained himself and spoke a patriotic message.

Once again, President Trump makes a trap and the crazy left falls right in.  They hate Trump so much that they can't think straight.

None of the dire predictions came true.  The parade was great!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5029


Drunk in your underwear hammering away in a paranoid frenzy at 3:50 am is no way to go through life.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5038
> Drunk in your underwear hammering away in a paranoid frenzy at 3:50 am is no way to go through life.


That's the middle of the day over in Russia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2019)

Rasmussen of all places . . .


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5038
> Drunk in your underwear hammering away in a paranoid frenzy at 3:50 am is no way to go through life.


I am on vacation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> View attachment 5040View attachment 5039


How did you lose the most important election in history? Especially to this guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

Ridiculous Roundup: the Media Filled Its Pants Over America’s 4th of July Celebration. Before It Even Happened

Posted at 6:43 pm on July 06, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot of MSNBC from Fox News, 










How ’bout a roundup of ridiculousness?

Some among the Left acted a fool over the 4th of July celebration in Washington. If the display had come courtesy of a Democratic leader, I’d say there’s more than a fair chance those among the partisan media would’ve considered it a patriotic salute in the capital and kept the president’s name out of every sentence of discussion.

But given their desire to perpetuate a narrative of the spit-fanged dictator losing his mind with mad power as he dashes toward murderous world domination, it wasn’t a parade; it was his parade. It wasn’t a commemoration; it was hiscommemoration. It wasn’t an atrocity; it was his atrocity. It didn’t honor America; it honored him.





To hear them talk, one might assume the planes and tanks and uniforms were covered in those same things with which the bottle rockets painted the sky — our fearless dictator’s name and likeness.

On MSNBC, Joy Reid offered this:

“What is the message Donald Trump is trying to send by rolling tanks down Constitution Avenue? Who is that message to? It’s certainly not to tyrants, because he likes tyrants. He loves tyrants. … Is it to our friends? Is it to Western democracies — who he doesn’t particularly like. Or is it to us? Is it to the Resistance in this country? ‘I got tanks. I have this military armada.’ The message is athreat.”

Yes — someone on the planet actually spoke those words. OnTV, no less.

Sigh.




_


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you lose the most important election in history? Especially to this guy?


How did you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you lose the most important election in history? Especially to this guy?


. . . and wby do you support him even though . . . "inept and insecure" about says it all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

"Uniquely dysfunctional", again, succinct and descriptive, on point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> How did you?


I don’t know what that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and wby do you support him even though . . . "inept and insecure" about says it all.


He is not Hillary.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not Hillary.


Good point. His foundation was dissolved and he paid $25m for his “Trump College” fraud.
He’s your kinda guy, she isn’t. 
Stay classy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Good point. His foundation was dissolved and he paid $25m for his “Trump College” fraud.
> He’s your kinda guy, she isn’t.
> Stay classy!


WORD


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2019)

The t-defense word of the day is "unsubstantiated".  Watch for it being used more frequently in the days to come.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5041
> WORD









Sentence.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2019)

People have told me - lots of people - but I don't know -could this be true? that this is an actual photo from the t-mania parade --


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2019)

USA fans in bar in France chanting "Fuck Trump"  -- on Fox News --

https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0648/JWRLeXQUTkrBLAYOUahLZg/1562569856/648389.mp4


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*The " Irony "(as Rodent likes to misuse )*
* in this incident is quite amazing....*

*Hmmmmm......Let's see :*







*MAGA = Make America Great Again !*

*




*

*Racist = KKK = Democrats*

*" So who are the KKK?
They’re a group of racists who banded together in 1866 to 
form a resistance against the Republican Party’s 
reconstruction-era policies designed to bring equality 
for black people after slavery ended the year before. "

..................................
Soooo let's get this straight, a Democratic patron of a*
*DC eatery " claims " gang turf rights because the other*
*patron is wearing a " Red " hat with the letters MAGA*
*on it...and calls the patron a NAZI for wearing the " Red "*
*hat and further claims the hat is a " Racist " statement*
*because the acronym MAGA spells out :*

*" Make America Great Again ".....*

*That's a conditioned psychosis that has been programmed into*
*Democratic supporters because they are willing receptacles*
*to Flat out Lies that rewrite history that THEY are ashamed of !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

espola said:


> USA fans in bar in France chanting "Fuck Trump"  -- on Fox News --
> 
> https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0648/JWRLeXQUTkrBLAYOUahLZg/1562569856/648389.mp4


*You're disgusting for repeating that crap......*

*Nice way to tarnish a well deserved Win by the USWNT....*

*But of course I wouldn't expect anything less from you Spola....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Here’s some history you can’t rewrite


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're disgusting for repeating that crap......*
> 
> *Nice way to tarnish a well deserved Win by the USWNT....*
> 
> *But of course I wouldn't expect anything less from you Spola....*


But it was on Fox ---


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5044 Here’s some history you can’t rewrite


*Do some more research before you try  *
*your parlor game of :*

*" Bacon's Law "*
*or*
*" Six degrees of separation " *

*Guilt by pure association was " Creepy Porn Lawyers "*
*calling card....how'd that work out !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

espola said:


> But it was on Fox ---


*And your key " Strokes " just randomly pulled up Porn and posted it *
*at # 19941 on a Youth Soccer Forum also .....Huh...*

*Your past habits came back to haunt you by your OWN free will.....*

*You can delete as you've done in the past, but I know what you've done....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do some more research before you try  *
> *your parlor game of :*
> 
> *" Bacon's Law "*
> ...


More research.   

Trump and Epstein have been friends for 32 years. Ibid. 

Epstein is a serial child molester.  Fox News. 

Trump has been friends with a serial child molester for 32 years.  Ibid. 

Bacon’s Rule: one degree of separation between Trump and Epstein.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

espola said:


> USA fans in bar in France chanting "Fuck Trump"  -- on Fox News --
> 
> https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0648/JWRLeXQUTkrBLAYOUahLZg/1562569856/648389.mp4


I sure am proud to be an American!


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 273743, member: 2987"

More research.

Trump and Epstein have been friends for 32 years. Ibid.

Epstein is a serial child molester.  Fox News.

Trump has been friends with a serial child molester for 32 years.  Ibid.

*Tell the TRUTH ...Bob...Come on now...You are posting *
*pretzel logic and YOU know it....*




Bacon’s Rule: one degree of separation between Trump and Epstein.

*3.5 degrees.....*


/QUOTE


*WJC/HRC were his " Cozy " friends.....*
*What happened with WJC/HRC -Epstien*
*and Haiti....( That's just one item )*
*You should post the TRUTH Bob....*

*Just because YOUR " Hero " Andy Kaufman *
*liked to mud wrestle women doesn't mean *
*you have to have to create fake Mud pits*
*and throw people into them to " Muddy "*
*them up....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *And your key " Strokes " just randomly pulled up Porn and posted it *
> *at # 19941 on a Youth Soccer Forum also .....Huh...*
> 
> *Your past habits came back to haunt you by your OWN free will.....*
> ...


Did not know the First Lady was also a porn star.  Good to know. 

I knew she was paid for having intercourse with men.  And for posing nude for “fashion” photographers.  

But sex on film.  Your research is better than we thought.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

t-suckers and people that call themselves "conservatives" may not all be racist, nazis and white supremacist, but they are on the same side. 

"you judge a man by the company he keeps"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Did not know the First Lady was also a porn star.  Good to know.
> 
> I knew she was paid for having intercourse with men.  And for posing nude for “fashion” photographers.
> 
> But sex on film.  Your research is better than we thought.


She's a walking, thick accent talking (how long has she been in the USA? I guess she has no English speaking friends to talk to) STD . . . just, oozing 'em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

espola said:


> USA fans in bar in France chanting "Fuck Trump"  -- on Fox News --
> 
> https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0648/JWRLeXQUTkrBLAYOUahLZg/1562569856/648389.mp4


Sure, until they need  us again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I sure am proud to be an American!


We aren’t proud that you are on our side.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We aren’t proud that you are on our side.


Oh, are you going back to being an American and giving up being a trump-peon?


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, are you going back to being an American and giving up being a trump-peon?


*We are all Americans ...*
*You're just quite twisted from the neck up.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *We are all Americans ...*
> *You're just quite twisted from the neck up.....*


Yeah, I prefer the truth, reality, not being constantly lied to and don't want to be played by a con man . . . but hey, you choose the opposite and that's your right, but don't think I believe your BS for a minute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

"If we continue to take America for granted we will lose it."


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, I prefer the truth, reality, not being constantly lied to
> and don't want to be played by a con man . . . but hey, you
> choose the opposite and that's your right, but don't think I
> believe your BS for a minute.


*I know you DON'T believe....but you WILL soon enough...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I know you DON'T believe....but you WILL soon enough...!*


Conform or die?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

*Melania Trump On Christine Blasey Ford: She’s A Liar *
Matt Vespa | Jul 08, 2019 2:20 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Luis M. Alvarez_

It will all be laid out in an upcoming book from The Federalist’s Mollie Hemingway and the Judicial Crisis Network’s Carrie Severino, but First Lady Melania Trump wasn’t having any of Christine Blasey Ford’s sexual misconduct allegations against then-Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh. Ford was the star witness for the Senate Democrats who were desperate to sink the nomination by any means necessary. The balance of the Court was at stake. Trump is pushing the courts on a rightward tilt—and he’s been very successful in doing that. The First Lady called Ford a liar (via NY Post):

A new book says that first lady Melania Trump told her husband she thought Christine Blasey Ford was lying when she testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee against Justice Brett Kavanaugh.

“You know that woman is lying, don’t you?” Melania Trump told President Trump, according to “Justice on Trial: The Kavanaugh Confirmation and the Future of the Supreme Court” by conservative authors Mollie Hemingway, a senior editor at The Federalist, and Carrie Severino, chief counsel and policy director of the Judicial Crisis Network.

Hemingway and Severino, whose book comes out Tuesday, use the first lady as an example of an under-reported storyline in the news media — that “millions of other women and men” didn’t believe Blasey Ford, the authors said.

The accuser gave tearful testimony amid Kavanugh’s Senate confirmation hearings about a sexual assault that she said she suffered at the hands of the future justice, when they were teenagers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

*Watch–Ken Cuccinelli: ICE Ready to Deport Approximately 1M Illegal Aliens with Final Deportation Orders*
JOHN BINDER7 Jul 201915,317
2:36
*Acting United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) Director Ken Cuccinelli says the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency is ready to deport about a million illegal aliens who remain in the country despite having final orders for deportation.*

During an interview with CBS News on Sunday, Cuccinelli said despite a delay of mass deportations by President Trump two weeks ago, ICE agents are ready to detain and deport the roughly one million illegal aliens who have been ordered deported from the country.

Cuccinelli said:

[ICE agents are] ready to just perform their mission which is to go and find and detain and then deport the approximately one million people who have final removal orders. They’ve been all the way through the due process and have final removal orders. Who among those will be targeted for this particular effort or not is really just information kept within ICE. [Emphasis added]

Cuccinelli said mass deportations by ICE of illegal aliens with final deportation orders “should be going on on a rolling basis” and blamed “the politics of Washington” for interfering with ICE operations.

“I’m just pointing out that the pool of those with final removal orders is enormous,” Cuccinelli said. “It’s important to note, here we are talking about ICE doing its job as if it’s special. And really this should be going on on a rolling basis for ICE and they’ve been interfered with, effectively, and held up by the politics of Washington to a certain extent…”

Trump, last month, delayed a plan by ICE to mass deport about 2,000 illegal aliens who had final deportation orders after details of the operation were leaked to the media. Former ICE Director Thomas Homan accused Acting Department of Homeland Security (DHS) Secretary Kevin McAleenan of leaking the plans of the ICE raid in order to halt the operation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

*Poll: Majority of Americans Want Mass Deportations of Illegal Aliens Following Congressional Inaction*





AP Photo/J. David Ake
JOHN BINDER7 Jul 20193,659
2:36
*A majority of Americans want mass deportations of illegal aliens if Congress fails to reach a deal this week that closes loopholes in the country’s asylum system that allow mass flows of foreign nationals to pour through the U.S.-Mexico border.*

The latest Harvard/Harris poll finds that 51 percent of American voters say they support mass deportations of the 11 million to 22 million illegal aliens living in the U.S. should Congress fail to reach a deal that closes loopholes in the asylum system.

More than 8-in-10 Republican voters, as well as more than 5-in-10 swing voters, said President Trump should carry out mass deportations of illegal aliens following Congressional inaction. Nearly 9-in-10 Trump supporters said the same.

Working and middle class Americans, those earning $75,000 a year or less, support mass deportations of illegal aliens if Congress fails to act by a majority of 53 percent. A majority of Americans 35 to 49-years-old also support mass deportations following inaction from Congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

JULY 8, 2019
*Trump outmaneuvers the media on the 4th*
By Russ Vaughn
I got an email from my buddy Boomer out in Guam, a retired veteran of the Vietnam War, which contained the astute observation that the media had made July 4th all about Trump, while the president had made it all about America. My reaction was, “What a succinct way to sum up more than a week of total media madness.” The truth of that is inescapable -- in the runup to the Fourth, the Mara Salvatrucha of the media had their machetes out, savagely hacking at Donald Trump’s expressed wishes for a military presence in our nation’s parade in our nation’s capital, a gang of ink-stained pundits seeking to maim what they can’t kill.

As a combat veteran of a long-ago war, I was solidly aligned with the president on that -- after all, who secured this independence we’re celebrating but combat veterans? Or, for that matter, who are those who have insured the continuance of that freedom for more than two centuries? But no, simply because the boogie man under their bed had expressed a perfectly logical and reasonable desire to display a bit of our military might in a celebratory parade that has its origins in the military victories of our forefathers, those candy-assed wimps in the liberal media threw a week-long hissy fit, proclaiming loudly and endlessly that Trump was just seeking to glorify himself by hijacking a national holiday. Oh my, how indignant and outraged they were! A travesty against America was being perpetrated by a self-glorifying narcissist who had no right to be president anyway because everyone knows Hillary won the popular vote, blah, blah, blah.

Oh the indignity, the inhumanity, the outright slap in the face insult! So these media wienies dutifully demonstrated their spittle flecking, set-chewing indignation, inflaming their declining viewership into what now passes for widespread liberal outrage, and in the process, sent the more deranged of their devotees into deep blue depression throughout this red, white, and blue spangled holiday. Imagine all the quiche and Chablis dyspepsia across liberal-land, attributable to these fizzing media dyspeptics in New York, D.C., and LA, as their yellow waves of anti-Trump bile rolled out across blue states, college towns, and art colonies in America. He can’t do this! He can’t make this all about himself and his 2020 campaign! He’s a damned dictator!

And then came that rainy 4th and a dampened but undeterred Donald made fools of the lot, serving as a modest, rain-soaked moderator for the national celebration of a nation paying tribute to itself for its founding accomplishments and leading role in this world. That he used military services to skillfully perform much of this tribute must have generated some serious acid reflux in more than a few of those braying throats of the media MS-13, people who really should consider getting some of their more outrageous Trump Derangement utterances tattooed quite prominently all over their pliant bodies and even softer heads. Hint: “I hate Trump” fits nicely on your knuckles, knuckleheads.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5048


He lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5049


Is that the remake of pretty woman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

How can anyone argue against banning these towel heads?

America Has Gravely Disappointed Ilhan Omar

Posted at 8:30 pm on July 07, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Omar’s short time on the public scene has been filled with one controversy after another. Whether it’s her consistent habit of delving into antisemitism, the evidence she committed marriage fraud, or just the general way she conducts herself as a lawmaker, Omar has managed to find herself in the news over and over and rarely for positive reasons.





Despite plenty of issues at play, because she’s a Democrat, that means she gets puff pieces in The Washington Post. This latest one caught my eye.


We’ve all disappointed her.

There’s a certain arrogance to Omar’s time in the United States that tends to rub people the wrong way and that’s on full display as The Washington Post dives into one of the puffier pieces you’ll read about a D.C. politician. Take this anecdote for example.

Five years earlier, Omar told the students, she was working for a Minneapolis city councilman who asked her to report back on problems with the courts. There, she recalled encountering a “sweet, old . . . African American lady” who had been arrested for stealing a $2 loaf of bread to feed her “starving 5-year-old granddaughter.”

After spending the weekend in jail, the woman was led into the courtroom and fined $80 — a penalty she couldn’t pay. “I couldn’t control my emotions,” Omar continued, “because I couldn’t understand how a roomful of educated adults could do something so unjust.”

“Bulls—!” she recalled yelling in the courtroom.

Omar, perhaps because of her lack of background with American ideals, seems to not understand that prosecution for criminal activity, even supposed “crimes of desperation,” are what help hold society together. It’s a short walk from arbitrary decriminalization to the anarchy of her home country of Somalia. There’s also the fact that the story she told, much like her entire career, is likely complete nonsense.

Omar’s story echoed the plot of “Les Miserables.” *If true, it is also probably embellished. City officials said that police aren’t allowed to arrest people for shoplifting unless there’s a likelihood of violence or further crime. Typically, shoplifters are sentenced to attend a three-hour class.*

In an interview, Omar said she may have flubbed some facts. “She might have had a prior [arrest],” Omar said. “I’m not sure. . . . The details might not have all matched, but that’s what I remember.”

As we witnessed with Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s slanderous claims about Border Patrol last week, this new generation of leftist politicians rely on exaggeration and outright falsehood to push their narratives. It doesn’t matter if what they say is actually true, only that it paints a moralistic picture they feel can advance their goals.

Omar goes on to call America a “broken promise.”





In Omar’s immigrant story, America wasn’t a “city on a hill,” a haven for grateful masses fleeing war and oppression. Rather, it was a broken promise. “I arrived at the age of 12 and learned that I was the extreme other,” she often said. “I was black. I was Muslim. I also learned I was extremely poor and that the classless America that my father talked about didn’t exist.”

While I can sympathize with the idea that her expectations may have been unrealistic, perhaps not being in a war-torn country, being offered government assistance, and being part of a society that allows a refugee to become a Congressional member should count for something. No one actually promised Omar utopia. What America has always been is a promise of opportunity and she, even though she’ll never admit it, proved the inclusiveness of that promise by attaining her current position.

One particularly jarring passage from the piece involved Omar giving this description of U.S. military combat veterans.





At times, she struggled to see the humanity in her opponents, dismissing a paralyzed Gulf War veteran’s suggestion that the presence in Congress of more combat veterans, who have experienced the costs of war, might produce a more cautious foreign policy and improve veteran care.

*“I’ve been in rooms with people who have served who say the most horrendous things, who have complete disregard for life,”* she said. “I would love for that statement to be true, but it isn’t in most cases.”

The article keeps going from there, but the essential point is that America has failed to live up to Omar’s demands throughout her time here.

In Omar’s version, America wasn’t the bighearted country that saved her from a brutal war and a bleak refugee camp. It wasn’t a meritocracy that helped her attend college or vaulted her into Congress. Instead, it was the country that had failed to live up to its founding ideals, a place that had disappointed her and so many immigrants, refugees and minorities like her.

I’ll give the author credit for tacitly countering some of her claims, i.e. him pointing out above that this country helped pay for her to go to college and gave her the pathway to attain almost anything, including becoming a U.S. House member. Still, if the United States has been such a grave disappointment to refugees and immigrants, there’s always the option to not come here. The truth is, the United States, while not perfect, is still the greatest country on earth. Some semblance of gratitude from Omar would go a long way, yet she chooses to show absolutely none.





_


----------



## Friesland (Jul 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must have always been rich.
> Hey, congrats.


Nope. Paperoute at 10. Caddied at 13. Washed dishes at 15. Never stopped working. Got rich by working hard, being smart, and not having my real estate foreclosed on by the bank (which is probably Huli Huli Boi's problem...)

Try again!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 8, 2019)

Trump economy - almost as good a O'Bummers...

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2019/07/05/trump-is-falling-almost-1-million-jobs-short-vs-obama/#5117599e8caa


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He lies.


*No ....old man..You regurgitate Lies.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5048


*Trump shares fake Ronald Reagan quote suggesting Reagan predicted Trump’s election — in 1987*












Trump shares faux Ronald Reagan quote suggesting Reagan predicted Trump’s election — in 1987



President Trump on Monday shared on Twitter a post that claimed late President Ronald Reagan predicted in 1987 that Trump would someday be president. The post included a real photo of Trump and Reagan shaking hands, but the quote appears to be false.

The tweet shared by the president was posted by a Twitter account called the Reagan Battalion in February 2017, about a month after Trump’s inauguration.






President Reagan shakes hands with Donald Trump at a reception at the White House in 1987. (Photo: Ronald Reagan Presidential Library & Museum/Zuma Press)
It chided “weak” conservatives for doubting Trump’s electability and included a photo of Reagan shaking hands with Trump and the made-up quote attributed to the 40th U.S. president.

“For the life of me, and I’ll never know how to explain it, when I met that young man, I felt like I was the one shaking hands with a president,” the quote reads.

“Cute!” Trump exclaimed while sharing the faux Reagan quote.






President Trump shared on Twitter a fake quote attributed to former President Ronald Reagan. (Screengrab: realDonaldTrump via Twitter)
According to the Reagan Library, the photo was taken at the White House on Nov. 3, 1987, during a reception for the Friends of Art and Preservation in Embassies Foundation, of which Trump was a member.

But fact checks conducted by the Washington Post and Snopes.com found no evidence Reagan ever said he felt that way about meeting Trump.

The Reagan Battalion account, which had around 300 followers, was suspended a few hours later by Twitter.

The president, though, wasn’t done with lavishing himself with praise.

Trump retweeted five more tweets from a different Reagan Battalion account showing a large crowd and fireworks display from his Salute to America celebration on July 4.

“A massive crowd that Fake News & some Dems didn’t want to Report!” the president wrote.

He then thanked Ari Fleischer, White House Press Secretary under former President George W. Bush, for a tweet applauding Trump’s July 4 address.

“That was the best speech Donald Trump has ever given,” Fleischer tweeted. “Wonderful tribute to the USA.”


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 273901, member: 1715"
Nope.
*1.* Paperoute at 10.

*2.* Caddied at 13.

*3.* Washed dishes at 15.

Never stopped working.

Got rich by working hard, being smart, and not having my
real estate foreclosed on by the bank
(which is probably Huli Huli Boi's problem...)
*You've seen his bank statements/real estate balance sheets....*
*I don't think so...*

Try again!
*You've tried........*

/QUOTE

*Ok....I'll buy the first " Three "....the rest of it is BS..

You try again !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

Yikes!



Census Bureau Data: Non Citizens Earn $9K More Per Year Than Black Americans

Posted at 9:00 pm on July 08, 2019 by LaborUnionReport

_ 
*Importing cheap labor, documented or undocumented, has a real economic cost and it is black Americans who are the most harmed.*
Anyone who has a basic understanding of economics knows about the Law of Supply and Demand, which essentially states





This dynamic played out recently at a large bakery in Chicago that supplies buns to McDonald’s. Some 800 immigrant laborers, most of them from Mexico, lost their jobs last year after an audit by Immigration and Customs Enforcement. The Cloverhill Bakery, owned by Aryzta, a big Swiss food conglomerate, had to hire new workers, 80% to 90% of whom are African American. According to the Chicago Sun Times, *the new workers are paid $14 per hour, or $4 per hour more than the (illegal) immigrant workers*.

While the fact that blacks earn less than non-citizens or Hispanics should not be construed as “anti-Hispanic,” in terms of economics, it does explain how immigration affects the Law of Supply and Demand.

Further, if politicians are truly concerned about erasing income inequality, the easiest thing to do would be to stem the tide of illegal immigration.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh my.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh yeah.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh my.
> View attachment 5053


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

espola said:


>


Lesbians rule.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2019)

espola said:


>





Hüsker Dü said:


> Lesbians rule.


Porno Lesbians rule.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> View attachment 5054


Ah yes, lil joe the fetish boy.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They can't tax the gas already in their tanks, gumshoe.


Still no price increase visible --


----------



## Friesland (Jul 9, 2019)

Hysterical. Undocumented non-citizens earn less than citizens because the employers don't have to pay them the legal wage.

It would also work to simply jail the employers of those without working papers - like Nunes and McCarthy's agro-biz friends. But somehow that doesn't happen...

This is the reality: many, many, many Repubs (and Dems - many employers) want a porous border, but want to crack down on undocumented so the ones here live in fear and don't speak up about the terrible work conditions. Why do you think Trump properties hired so many "illegals?"

If there were a more fair, consistent and easy work-visa process the pay would go up, tax revenue would go up... and agro-biz, meat packing, chicken slaughter profit would go down...

But now they are going to bring in "merit" based immigrants, so the low paying jobs go to American minorities and the good paying jobs to lower-wage immigrants? Like tech, or engineering? Awesome. That's a great idea.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 274012, member: 1585"

Oh my.







/QUOTE

*And back then under # 42...it was :*

*




*

*" Oh Gag..."*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Still no price increase visible --


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and wby do you support him even though . . . "inept and insecure" about says it all.


Sure does.  Hereʻs a tissue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> USA fans in bar in France chanting "Fuck Trump"  -- on Fox News --
> 
> https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0648/JWRLeXQUTkrBLAYOUahLZg/1562569856/648389.mp4


Canʻt wait till 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If we continue to take America for granted we will lose it."


Agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hysterical. Undocumented non-citizens earn less than citizens because the employers don't have to pay them the legal wage.
> 
> It would also work to simply jail the employers of those without working papers - like Nunes and McCarthy's agro-biz friends. But somehow that doesn't happen...
> 
> ...


Meritocracy.....


----------



## Friesland (Jul 9, 2019)

Trade wars are easy to win...

https://business.financialpost.com/news/economy/basf-profit-warning-drags-down-shares-of-rival-chemical-makers?utm_campaign=magnet&utm_source=article_page&utm_medium=recommended_articles


----------



## Friesland (Jul 9, 2019)

meretrix...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 274012, member: 1585"
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> ...


Irony? Melania wants so desperately, and never will have, the love and respect Michelle has, even giving the same speech. The trumps are second rate all around.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

Immigration
*Can a ‘merit-based’ immigration system like Canada's or Australia’s work in the US?*

Both countries use points-based selection systems where immigrants get points for criteria such as English language proficiency, employment experience and education levels.

Australia, for example, requires a minimum of 65 points for selection, though the threshold can reach up to 90 points for some industries. Applicants can get 20 points for superior English skills, another 20 points for holding a doctorate (versus 15 points for a Master’s degree), and up to 15 points for experience working overseas — with bonus points if they’ve ever worked in Australia.

Family-based admissions account for roughly one-quarter of immigration to both Canada and Australia, according to their respective immigration agencies.

That contrasts with the United States, where family-based admissions account for 66% of the roughly 1.1 million green cards issued annually, according to Department of Homeland Security figures. Economic-based admissions, or those where an employer may bring in overseas workers with a job offer, account for 12% of US immigration. The diversity visa, which grants legal permanent residency to 50,000 immigrants annually, accounts for 5%.  

entire article:
https://www.pri.org/stories/2019-05-17/can-merit-based-immigration-system-modeled-canada-or-australia-work-us


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Still no price increase visible --


Look at the blue line.
Now look at the red line.
Look back at the blue line then look up at the red line.
You pay the red line price.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony? Melania wants so desperately, and never will have, the love and respect Michelle has, even giving the same speech. The trumps are second rate all around.


Haters gotta hate....


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Immigration
> *Can a ‘merit-based’ immigration system like Canada's or Australia’s work in the US?*
> 
> Both countries use points-based selection systems where immigrants get points for criteria such as English language proficiency, employment experience and education levels.
> ...


Does "family-based admissions" refer to Melania's parents?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Haters gotta hate....


They wouldn't be very good haters if they didnt.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the blue line.
> Now look at the red line.
> Look back at the blue line then look up at the red line.
> You pay the red line price.


I know that.  The lines are identified in the legend.  What I was referring to was the price jump many* expected July 1.  Not seeing it yet.

*many = you  know who


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Haters gotta hate....


T is a hater.  Haven't you noticed?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Does "family-based admissions" refer to Melania's parents?


You tell us Magoo.
It's definitely how the majority of the folks from south of the border get in.
Hard workers who speak little English, many of them don't care to or need to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> T is a hater.  Haven't you noticed?


So is your doppelganger ratboy. Haven't you noticed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I know that.  The lines are identified in the legend.  What I was referring to was the price jump many* expected July 1.  Not seeing it yet.
> 
> *many = you  know who


Let me draw you a picture.
Lets say you have ten apples for sale for 1 dollar.
Then, the government says they want one apple for every ten apples you sell.
You still sell them for 10 for a buck because the other guy down the street is doing the same.
Then the government comes back and says, "we want four apples for every ten, AND we're gonna want five next year, and six the year after that. Same goes for your competition down the street".
Where does the buck get passed?
That's right.
It gets passed from the blue line to the red line.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me draw you a picture.
> Lets say you have ten apples for sale for 1 dollar.
> Then, the government says they want one apple for every ten apples you sell.
> You still sell them for 10 for a buck because the other guy down the street is doing the same.
> ...


Did you intend that to make sense?

Where is the sudden jump in gasoline prices?  (BTW, I checked today when driving past the Arco station on my usual route - the price there is still $3.499/gallon for 87-octane regular just like it was on June 30.)


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You tell us Magoo.
> It's definitely how the majority of the folks from south of the border get in.
> Hard workers who speak little English, many of them don't care to or need to.


OK, I'll tell you.  Mrs. T violated her original tourist visa by taking work and making money.  When she came back and filed for permanent status due to her demonstrated artistic ability, she lied about what she did on the first visa.  After her residency and citizenship were secured, she managed to get her parents legal entry.

Several points in there are things old man t would have you believe he is opposed to.  I guess it's different when it's to his personal benefit.  Do you still love him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Haters gotta hate....


You don't like to see the truth do ya.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to make sense?
> 
> Where is the sudden jump in gasoline prices?  (BTW, I checked today when driving past the Arco station on my usual route - the price there is still $3.499/gallon for 87-octane regular just like it was on June 30.)


Look at the chart.
Look real close.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Trade wars are easy to win...
> 
> https://business.financialpost.com/news/economy/basf-profit-warning-drags-down-shares-of-rival-chemical-makers?utm_campaign=magnet&utm_source=article_page&utm_medium=recommended_articles


Not for Germany according to your article.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> T is a hater.  Haven't you noticed?


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5061


Not a bad likeness of Anne Meara.
Lets see you do an actual drawing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to make sense?
> 
> Where is the sudden jump in gasoline prices?  (BTW, I checked today when driving past the Arco station on my usual route - the price there is still $3.499/gallon for 87-octane regular just like it was on June 30.)


Q.E.D.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5060


So why did the price jump in Little Rock, just like in San Diego?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> So why did the price jump in Little Rock, just like in San Diego?


It jumped less.
A little more than five cents less.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5061


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It jumped less.
> A little more than five cents less.


The question was "why".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> The question was "why".


Probably the new tax piled on top of all the other old tax.
Seems obvious to me, but I'm no detective like you.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably the new tax piled on top of all the other old tax.
> Seems obvious to me, but I'm no detective like you.


A new tax in Little Rock?  Is that your answer?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> A new tax in Little Rock?  Is that your answer?


Hey, you're the guy arguing that taxes dont make the price go up.
I'm not up to speed on that new math.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Here ya go nono, gee who would have thunk it, oh yeah, me: 
A conspiracy theory about a murdered Democratic National Committee staffer that was repeatedly brought up on Fox News and by allies of President Donald Trump was planted and promoted by Russian intelligence, according to an investigation by Yahoo News.

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/conspiracy-theory-about-slain-dnc-staffer-was-planted-russian-intelligence-n1027826


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

Black Entertainment Television Founder.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

A Russian state TV news program laughed at President Donald Trump’s Fourth of July parade this week. According to the _Washington Post_, the hosts of Rossiya 1’s _60 Minutes_ program ridiculed everything about Trump’s “A Salute to America” military extravaganza.

One of the hosts, Yevgeny Popov, chided the president, saying sarcastically, “The greatest parade of all time is going to be held today in Washington, that is what our Donald Trump has said.”

Popov roasted Trump, saying, “The American president announced he would show us the newest tanks.” But, “these are Abrams and Sherman tanks, used during World War II and withdrawn from service in 1957.”

Nothing is discussed on Russian “news” programs without being green-lighted by Vladimir Putin. This type of mockery, from what Trump likely considers a personal ally, might surprise the president and his supporters. 

https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/russian-state-tv-laughs-at-trumps-july-fourth-856136/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Russian state TV news program laughed at President Donald Trump’s Fourth of July parade this week. According to the _Washington Post_, the hosts of Rossiya 1’s _60 Minutes_ program ridiculed everything about Trump’s “A Salute to America” military extravaganza.
> 
> One of the hosts, Yevgeny Popov, chided the president, saying sarcastically, “The greatest parade of all time is going to be held today in Washington, that is what our Donald Trump has said.”
> 
> ...


Co-host Olga Skabeyeva joined in the mock-fest, saying, “The paint on these vehicles is peeling off. There are no cannons, and their optics have been glued on with adhesive tape.”

Skabayeva tweeted footage of the tanks being towed and added laughing emojis while writing, “Putin’s America.”

Business Insider flagged a tweet from Russian media analyst Julia Davis, who said the broadcast bashed Trump’s “A Salute to America” speech, calling him “weak” and “low energy”— a nickname that Trump used to chide Jeb Bush during the 2016 Republican primaries. Davis also wrote that the commentators laughed at Trump’s ignorance when during the speech he said that American troops in the Revolutionary War “took over airports.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

How fucking stupid are you people?
This fucking stupid.



LGBTQ Writer for Think Progress Gave Longtime Friend Ultimatum Over Her MAGA Hat. She Chose the Hat.

Posted at 5:30 pm on July 09, 2019 by Sister Toldjah

_ 







MAGA hat by R. Nial Bradshaw, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original





Think Progress‘s LGBTQ writer Zack Ford wants you to know, that when it comes to politics versus friendships, he will choose politics every time.

Ford, who is also infamous for accusing women who don’t want men in their bathrooms of “bigotry” and “transphobia”, has a newsletter he sends out periodically. He shared the link to a recent one on his Twitter feed in which he talked about a longtime friend who he saw in a photo wearing a MAGA hat.

Here’s what Ford wrote in his newsletter (if you click on the link, scroll to the bottom in order to bypass the other random nonsense):

As I was browsing Facebook last night, I saw a picture of an old high school friend celebrating the Fourth of July with her daughter on her lap. She was wearing a “Make America Great Again” hat.

Now, this friend and her family are evangelical Christians, and I’ve definitely disagreed with them on many things. But we’ve had respectful conversations about many topics in the past, even on the very personal issue of their anti-gay beliefs, and I believed that there was still mutual respect despite these significant disagreements. I’ve even stayed in their home in the past. But seeing her proudly wearing a MAGA hat in public — and with her daughter no less — violated this accord deeply.

It’s not just a hat. It’s a symbol of all of the oppression and injustice the Trump administration is responsible for. It’s an endorsement of caging kids, banning Muslims, firing trans people, and dozens of other ways Trump has undermined our democracy — up to and including the fascist military display that graced the National Mall last night. More than anything, “MAGA” represents the idea that some human lives are worth more than others.

I explained all of this to my old friend. To those inclined to reject the humanity of any particular group, a MAGA hat is a symbol of affirmation — license and encouragement to continue holding those beliefs. To members of those many rejected groups, it’s a threat — a warning that such prejudice is welcome in that person’s vicinity (and may come from them directly). It’s unacceptable to me to be subjected to that symbol from someone with whom I hypothetically have mutual trust.

I gave my friend an ultimatum. I told her I wouldn’t unfriend her so long as she apologized for wearing the hat and promised me I wouldn’t have to see it in my feed again. When she claimed I was trying to police her beliefs, I corrected her, pointing out that my conditions only regarded the hat, not her position on any particular issue. When she claimed that she’s equally offended by the Pride flag, I corrected her again, explaining that objecting to a symbol of inclusion is in no way comparable to objecting to a symbol of exclusion and that she was making a false equivalency. When she said, “If I can’t have an opinion about something then I guess I don’t really live in a free country,” I knew there was no longer enough common ground for us to have a relationship.

He unfriended her. It sounds like she got the better end of the deal on that one:



_


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hey, you're the guy arguing that taxes dont make the price go up.
> I'm not up to speed on that new math.


I wasn't arguing anything.  I am just reporting what I see.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

From NY Times today --

It was supposed to be an exclusive party at Mar-a-Lago, Donald J. Trump’s members-only club in Palm Beach, Fla. But other than the two dozen or so women flown in to provide the entertainment, the only guests were Mr. Trump and Jeffrey Epstein.

The year was 1992 and the event was a “calendar girl” competition, something that George Houraney, a Florida-based businessman who ran American Dream Enterprise, had organized at Mr. Trump’s request.

“I arranged to have some contestants fly in,” Mr. Houraney recalled in an interview on Monday. “At the very first party, I said, ‘Who’s coming tonight? I have 28 girls coming.’ It was him and Epstein.”
​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> From NY Times today --
> 
> It was supposed to be an exclusive party at Mar-a-Lago, Donald J. Trump’s members-only club in Palm Beach, Fla. But other than the two dozen or so women flown in to provide the entertainment, the only guests were Mr. Trump and Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

UNITED KINGDOM
Published 49 mins ago
Last Update 7 mins ago
*UK ambassador to US who criticized Trump resigns, British Foreign Office says*

Video


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


And once again t is found to be a total lying con man, well over 10,000 documented lies . . . yet again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> I wasn't arguing anything.  I am just reporting what I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

It would appear Bill Barr is recused from aspects surrounding Epstein that connect to the earlier Florida prosecution; and prosecutorial position of the DOJ at the time-frame of the Florida plea agreement (via U.S. Attorney Alex Acosta); however, Bill Barr is not recused from the current SDNY prosecution in 2019 (via U.S. Attorney Geoffrey Berman).

For the Florida case Barr is recused. For the SDNY case, Barr is not recused.  So AG Barr will have oversight during the SDNY case against Jeffrey Epstein.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

You people better hurry up and find a really good lie to take down trump, if he gets and of the black vote you are burnt toast.
JULY 10, 2019
*BET founder criticizes Democratic Party as ‘too far to the left’ and praises Trump*
By Thomas Lifson
Electoral success for the Democrats in national elections depends on 90%+ support from black voters. That fact means that dissenting black voices – people who see that open borders harm blacks more than other Americans and that the Trump economy has enormously helped African for instance -- must be suppressed or demonized. That works on people like Justice Thomas, Thomas Sowell, and Jason Riley, whose voices are muffled by the mainstream media and who are castigated as sellouts (or worse).

But Robert Johnson, the founder of Black Entertainment Television, which probably reaches more blacks than any other black-oriented outlet, is in a different category entirely. He is a billionaire, and an inspiration. He “made it” on the same terms as everyone else. And he is rich enough to not care about what the black establishment insists he must say.

Like the little boy in the fable “The Emperor’s New Clothes” Mr. Johnson spoke the obvious truth when interviewed in Paris by CNBC’s Hadley Gamble, with his praise for what President Trump has done for blacks.

Holly Ellyatt of CNBC summarized his startling message (video embedded below), including his refusal to name a Democrat he supports in the presidential rsace and his observation that the Democratic Party has moved “too far to the left.”

America’s political establishment is riven with partisanship that has become “very wicked and very mean,” said entrepreneur and media mogul Robert Johnson, who added that the Democratic Party has become too liberal for his liking.

“The party in my opinion, for me personally, has moved too far to the left,” Johnson, the founder of cable network BET and RLJ Companies business network, told CNBC’s Hadley Gamble Tuesday.

“And for that reason, I don’t have a particular candidate (I’m supporting) in the party at this time,” he said. “I think at the end of the day, if a Democrat is going to beat Trump, then that person, he or she, will have to move to the center and you can’t wait too long to do that.”

Johnson described himself as a long-time centrist and Democrat. He publicly supported Hillary Clinton in the 2016 presidential election. However, he has since expressed admiration for some of Donald Trump’s policies, particularly those related to the economy.

“I think the economy is doing great, and it’s reaching populations that heretofore had very bad problems in terms of jobs and employments and the opportunities that come with employment … so African-American unemployment is at its lowest level, ” Johnson said.





Image credit: YouTube screen grab


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2019/07/09/dont-fall-for-a-knockoff-get-our-official-betsy-ross-t-shirt-here/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2019/07/09/dont-fall-for-a-knockoff-get-our-official-betsy-ross-t-shirt-here/


Sweet t, but if the money goes to supporting that fat tub of lards drug habits no thanks.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sweet t, but if the money goes to supporting that fat tub of lards drug habits no thanks.


KKK has them cheaper.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And once again t is found to be a total lying con man, well over 10,000 documented lies . . . yet again.


Kinda like “if you like your healthcare.....”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> I wasn't arguing anything.  I am just reporting what I see.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> From NY Times today --
> 
> It was supposed to be an exclusive party at Mar-a-Lago, Donald J. Trump’s members-only club in Palm Beach, Fla. But other than the two dozen or so women flown in to provide the entertainment, the only guests were Mr. Trump and Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sweet t, but if the money goes to supporting that fat tub of lards drug habits no thanks.


Obamacare takes care of his drugs.  That means you support his drug habit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> KKK has them cheaper.


Frequent buyer?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2019)

Oh my... Breitbart even!

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/07/09/fmr-bush-advisor-peter-wehner-trump-is-a-sexual-predator-gop-being-for-family-values-a-joke/


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

So the British Ambassador to the US is resigning his post (and probably retiring after over 40 years in the Foreign Service).  He told the truth about t and t lied about him, so that makes relations with our closest ally (not counting Canada) difficult.  I can see a comfortably-pensioned retirement in his future, a carefully worded memoir that will be a best seller on both sides of the Pond, and a knighthood on his way out the door.

Diplomatic cables of the nature that have been disclosed are both encoded and encrypted, and the British are advanced enough in both of those skills so that only those who have seen the clear text on either end are possible sources for the leaks.  Will heads roll?  Of course, one should not eliminate the possibility that the Ambassador himself leaked the content, or that this was just a carefully-laid plan to express the true sentiment of Her Majesty's Government in a very subtle (one might even say British) way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my... Breitbart even!
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/07/09/fmr-bush-advisor-peter-wehner-trump-is-a-sexual-predator-gop-being-for-family-values-a-joke/


LOL!! 

“He was just credibly accused of rape a couple of weeks ago, and it’s almost fallen off the radar screen.”—Peter Wehner

Whatʻs a credible accusation?  

Sounds like the radar was looking for legit threats.  

You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> So the British Ambassador to the US is resigning his post (and probably retiring after over 40 years in the Foreign Service).  He told the truth about t and t lied about him, so that makes relations with our closest ally (not counting Canada) difficult.  I can see a comfortably-pensioned retirement in his future, a carefully worded memoir that will be a best seller on both sides of the Pond, and a knighthood on his way out the door.
> 
> Diplomatic cables of the nature that have been disclosed are both encoded and encrypted, and the British are advanced enough in both of those skills so that only those who have seen the clear text on either end are possible sources for the leaks.  Will heads roll?  Of course, one should not eliminate the possibility that the Ambassador himself leaked the content, or that this was just a carefully-laid plan to express the true sentiment of Her Majesty's Government in a very subtle (one might even say British) way.


Babblicious.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2019)

Is it required you one day be convicted of sexual trafficking to be a Trump campaign chair?

https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/trump-s-oklahoma-campaign-chair-plead-guilt-child-sex-trafficking-n822461


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LOL!!
> 
> “He was just credibly accused of rape a couple of weeks ago, and it’s almost fallen off the radar screen.”—Peter Wehner
> 
> ...


You should, I would imagine, ask Mr. Wehner. He is the one who said it (you do know how quotes work, right?)

Don't worry, I won't rat you out to the health insurance police, in case you ever get enough money to buy some...


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Is it required you one day be convicted of sexual trafficking to be a Trump campaign chair?
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/trump-s-oklahoma-campaign-chair-plead-guilt-child-sex-trafficking-n822461


Not _required_. But highly recommended.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You should, I would imagine, ask Mr. Wehner. He is the one who said it (you do know how quotes work, right?)
> 
> Don't worry, I won't rat you out to the health insurance police, in case you ever get enough money to buy some...


Just quoting your link.  You know how you people are about reading what you link. What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Is it required you one day be convicted of sexual trafficking to be a Trump campaign chair?
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/trump-s-oklahoma-campaign-chair-plead-guilt-child-sex-trafficking-n822461


Yes.  How shitty of candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to such treachery.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 274130, member: 1715"

meretrix...







/QUOTE

*Man are you jealous/envious of Donald J. Trump.....Now the POTUS.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Friesland, post: 274130, member: 1715"
> 
> meretrix...
> 
> ...


Knowing how cheap t is Melania is probably a $100 whore.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Knowing how cheap t is Melania is probably a $100 whore.


*Let me tell you something Dirtbag Rodent.....*

*You talk a lot of shit, but I would never slander/degrade anyone*
*but YOU....and for you to slander the current POTUS like you do*
*is one thing, but now you go and slander the First Lady....*

*No I won't stoop so low you under educated bottom feeder....*
*Like I said previously, I'll wager that 71 year old man against*
*you any day...he'd whoop yur ass til you went home cryin...*


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

Perhaps one of you t-weenies can explain what he meant by this --

"The kidney, very special, the kidney has a very special place in the heart. It’s an incredible thing. … There’s a spirit like you see rarely."

The inherent weakness of the Presidential removal clause of the 25th Amendment is that it requires the Vice President and a majority of the Cabinet to have the balls to initiate the process.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Let me tell you something Dirtbag Rodent.....*
> 
> *You talk a lot of shit, but I would never slander/degrade anyone*
> *but YOU....and for you to slander the current POTUS like you do*
> ...


He's a piece of shit scumbag con man and she is a whore, period, it's all verified.


----------



## Booter (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like “if you like your healthcare.....”


No, that is not the same - not even close.  Your critical thinking is fried - too much Glenn Beck perhaps.  I liked my healthcare and I kept it.  I'm guessing you kept your government provided health care.  You may not have liked it but you have no other options.


----------



## Booter (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  How shitty of candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to such treachery.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> No, that is not the same - not even close.


Too close apparently.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> Yawn


Stay awake.  Or it could happen again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a piece of shit scumbag con man and she is a whore, period, it's all verified.


Lol!


----------



## Booter (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too close apparently.


Wrong again.  Did you keep your healthcare?  LOL!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> Wrong again.  Did you keep your healthcare?  LOL!!!


No.  I have a Care For Health plan.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  How shitty of candidate did you people have to nominate to lose to such treachery.


Get no argument from me there. Incredibly poor campaign. 

But at least her house is not on the bank's books. Perhaps Warren will get elected and forgive all you foreclosure "victims..." (Keep the insurance on the hush-hush... Wouldn't want you rooming with Epstein and Manafort.)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Get no argument from me there. Incredibly poor campaign.
> 
> But at least her house is not on the bank's books. Perhaps Warren will get elected and forgive all you foreclosure "victims..." (Keep the insurance on the hush-hush... Wouldn't want you rooming with Epstein and Manafort.)


Lol! Youʻre in over your head junior.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a piece of shit scumbag con man and she is a whore, period, it's all verified.


You got a bunch of that white stuff around the corners of your mouth.
Maybe calm down and get some rest.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Perhaps one of you t-weenies can explain what he meant by this --
> 
> "The kidney, very special, the kidney has a very special place in the heart. It’s an incredible thing. … There’s a spirit like you see rarely."
> 
> The inherent weakness of the Presidential removal clause of the 25th Amendment is that it requires the Vice President and a majority of the Cabinet to have the balls to initiate the process.


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Suckers, Russian puppets. Like the question, "Are you stoned or just stupid?" Now it's, "Are you colluding or just being used?" In the case of fox, nutters, and the t syndicate in both questions the answer is the latter. Will you all now, finally, apologize to the family of Seth Rich?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Suckers, Russian puppets. Like the question, "Are you stoned or just stupid?" Now it's, "Are you colluding or just being used?" In the case of fox, nutters, and the t syndicate in both questions the answer is the latter. Will you all now, finally, apologize to the family of Seth Rich?


Huspolaism


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Sorry but the strip club golf tournament at t's Doral golf course has been canceled. To bad t was going to make some cash using his position as president for profit . . . I assume the strippers were going to get paid as well, just not much knowing how cheap t is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

So fox spreads Russian disinformation, white nationalist propaganda, attacks a congresswoman claiming she is a danger to the country (is there any nutters out there with a cache of weapons that wanna act on that?)and shames women who were sexually assaulted (if the assaulter happened to be t or an associate thereof the shaming becomes even more aggressive). "This is America"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a piece of shit scumbag con man and she is a whore, period, it's all verified.


Someone’s triggered.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

*“There are many who do not know they are fascists but will find it out when the time comes.”*
-- spoken by American dynamite expert Robert Jordan in Ernest Hemingway's novel For Whom the Bell Tolls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/congress-probes-approval-trump-backers-180714507.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> *“There are many who do not know they are fascists but will find it out when the time comes.”*
> -- spoken by American dynamite expert Robert Jordan in Ernest Hemingway's novel For Whom the Bell Tolls.


Totally agree.  Reminds be of Eugene Genovese's article "The Question".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

The Question: "What did you know, and when did you know it?" For at the age offifteen I became a Communist, and, although expelled from the party in 1950 at age twenty, Iremained a supporter of the international movement and of the Soviet Union until there was nothing left to support. Now, as everyone knows, in a noble effort to liberate the human race from violence and oppression we broke all records for mass slaughter, piling up tens of millions of corpses in less than three-quarters of a century. When the Asian figures are properly calculated, the aggregate to our credit may reach the seemingly incredible numbers widely claimed. Those who are big on multiculturalism might note that the great majority of our victims were nonwhite.

Never having been much good at math, I shy away from quibbles over statistics. Still, all quibbles aside, we have a disquieting number of corpses to account for.--Genovese


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You got a bunch of that white stuff around the corners of your mouth.
> Maybe calm down and get some rest.


You ever been fishing before or in a different time zone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

Too Funny

*US Lawmaker Calls For Puerto Rico Governor To Resign Amid FBI Arrests *
July 10th, 2019
_





Puerto Rico Gov. Ricardo Rossello speaks during a Facebook live broadcast in the library of the governor's mansion, in San Juan, Puerto Rico, Jan. 24, 2018. REUTERS/Alvin Baez


The chairman of the House committee that oversees Puerto Rico called on the territory’s governor to step down after the FBI arrested two of his former officials on corruption charges Wednesday.

“We’ve crossed that crucible now,” Democratic Rep. Raul M. Grijalva of Arizona, chair of the House Natural Resource Committee, said Wednesday to The Washington Post. “The restoration of accountability is so key going forward.”
The governor of Puerto Rico and his administration have now given President Trump the ammunition he needed,” San Juan Mayor Carmen Yulin Cruz, a political opponent of Rossello and a Trump critic, said Wednesday, according to WaPo.


The arrests renew questions over whether Puerto Rico’s government is capable of managing billions in funds recently given to them by Washington, D.C.

After months of fighting between Republican and Democratic lawmakers, Congress was able to pass a $19 billion aid package that gave financial relief to Puerto Rico and states hit by hurricanes, earthquakes, fires and other natural disasters. Trump signed the aid package in early June.







Rescue workers help people after the area was hit by Hurricane Maria in Guayama, Puerto Rico September 20, 2017. REUTERS/Carlos Garcia Rawlins

Hurricane Maria struck Puerto Rico in September 2017. The storm killed an estimated 3,000 people and wiped out power for roughly 1.5 million residents. The effort to fully restore the island’s power took nearly a year to complete. The slow process of allocating funds to Puerto Rico generated criticism against Trump.

The president has noted the island’s government was rife with corruption. *(RELATED: Puerto Rican College Republicans Receive Backlash Over Effort To Build Trump Statue)*


“Puerto Rico got 91 Billion Dollars for the hurricane, more money than has ever been gotten for a hurricane before, & all their local politicians do is complain & ask for more money. The pols are grossly incompetent, spend the money foolishly or corruptly, & only take from USA,” the president tweeted in April.

Content created by The Daily Caller News Foundation is available without charge to any eligible news publisher that can provide a large audience. For licensing opportunities of our original content, please contact licensing@dailycallernewsfoundation.org.



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*CA Governor Signs Bill Extending Health Care To Illegal Immigrants *





Photo by Arun Nevader/Getty Images 







By HANK BERRIEN 
July 10, 2019 
 61.5k views
On Tuesday, California Gov. Gavin Newsom signed into law State Bill 104, which now extends health care benefits to illegal immigrants between the ages of 19-25, in addition to the law that already had guaranteed coverage to illegal immigrants under the age of 19.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 3.85%


Duration 0:51
NY Gov. Andrew Cuomo Signs Bill Allowing Release Of Trump's State Taxes



The Hill noted, “The bill, introduced earlier this year, is estimated to cover about 90,000 low-income residents overall and comes with a roughly $98 million price tag.”

The bill states:

The federal Medicaid program prohibits payment to a state for medical assistance furnished to an alien who is not lawfully admitted for permanent residence or otherwise permanently residing in the United States under color of law.

Existing law requires that individuals under 19 years of age enrolled in restricted-scope Medi-Cal at the time the Director of Health Care Services makes a determination that systems have been programmed for implementation of these provisions be enrolled in the full scope of Medi-Cal benefits, if otherwise eligible. Existing law requires the department to maximize federal financial participation in implementing the provisions.

This bill would extend eligibility for full-scope Medi-Cal benefits to individuals 19 to 25 years of age, inclusive, and who are otherwise eligible for those benefits but for their immigration status. This bill would additionally require the department to claim federal financial participation to the extent that the department determines it is available, and to the extent that federal financial participation is not available, would require the department to use state funds. Because counties are required to make eligibility determinations and this bill would expand Medicaid eligibility, the bill would impose a state-mandated local program.

Newsom was elected last November; before that, last August, he said that he planned on expanding Medicare to cover every Californian, even illegal immigrants. Newsom stated:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/republican-nrcc-darken-colin-kaepernick-skin-ad-134501694.html


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I wasn't arguing anything.  I am just reporting what I see.


Today I bought gasoline at USA Gas in Escondido for $3.260/gallon.  Usually if I think the price will be going up, I fill it up.  If I think it will be going down I buy less.  Today I got 6.11 gallons ($20 worth).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Today I bought gasoline at USA Gas in Escondido for $3.260/gallon.  Usually if I think the price will be going up, I fill it up.  If I think it will be going down I buy less.  Today I got 6.11 gallons ($20 worth).


https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/inane


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/inane


Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any online dictionary?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

What is it with white women in public places lately?  Twice in the news today I read about white women objecting to people speaking Spanish in their presence and suggesting that the Spanish speakers should go back to Mexico or hoping they will be deported.  In an interesting twist, in both of those cases the Spanish speakers were from Puerto Rico, so they were already US citizens and undeportable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Today I bought gasoline at USA Gas in Escondido for $3.260/gallon.  Usually if I think the price will be going up, I fill it up.  If I think it will be going down I buy less.  Today I got 6.11 gallons ($20 worth).


You big speculator.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> What is it with white women in public places lately?  Twice in the news today I read about white women objecting to people speaking Spanish in their presence and suggesting that the Spanish speakers should go back to Mexico or hoping they will be deported.  In an interesting twist, in both of those cases the Spanish speakers were from Puerto Rico, so they were already US citizens and undeportable.


Here fishy, fishy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> What is it with white women in public places lately?  Twice in the news today I read about white women objecting to people speaking Spanish in their presence and suggesting that the Spanish speakers should go back to Mexico or hoping they will be deported.  In an interesting twist, in both of those cases the Spanish speakers were from Puerto Rico, so they were already US citizens and undeportable.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> What is it with white women in public places lately?  Twice in the news today I read about white women objecting to people speaking Spanish in their presence and suggesting that the Spanish speakers should go back to Mexico or hoping they will be deported.  In an interesting twist, in both of those cases the Spanish speakers were from Puerto Rico, so they were already US citizens and undeportable.


Anyone can be ignorant. Some, like the t-swallowers in here, choose ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone can be ignorant. Some, like the t-swallowers in here, choose ignorance.


Lol!  Youʻll be fine.  AOC will sort out the racist democrats.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Is the Acosta resignation crafted to carry the heat away from t?  Or is this just another drip in the melting of the iceberg of corruption burying DC right now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Is the Acosta resignation crafted to carry the heat away from t?  Or is this just another drip in the melting of the iceberg of corruption burying DC right now?


If I were going to write a parody of a guy who can't write, but truly believes he can, would it be possible to borrow this last post of yours?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I were going to write a parody of a guy who can't write, but truly believes he can, would it be possible to borrow this last post of yours?


You're ignoring the meaning by focusing on the style (as my college Freshman Humanities 11 professor would say).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> You're ignoring the meaning by focusing on the style (as my college Freshman Humanities 11 professor would say).


He has to or he would go jump into traffic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Is the Acosta resignation crafted to carry the heat away from t?  Or is this just another drip in the melting of the iceberg of corruption burying DC right now?


DC has never been swampier.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I were going to write a parody of a guy who can't write, but truly believes he can, would it be possible to borrow this last post of yours?


It brings them comfort.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> DC has never been swampier.


Agree.  AOC is looking to expose all the racism in your party starting with Pelosi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Is the Acosta resignation crafted to carry the heat away from t?  Or is this just another drip in the melting of the iceberg of corruption burying DC right now?


More corrupt than QE?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Drip, drip, drip ...  Now even Paul Ryan is admitting how bad a President t is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone can be ignorant. Some, like the t-swallowers in here, choose ignorance.


Another fine example of Daffy and his projecting...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another fine example of Daffy and his projecting...


Projecting that you swallow t and claim otherwise? Your game, like your fellow nutters is plain to see. You suck cock and claim its just a lollipop, sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting that you swallow t and claim otherwise? Your game, like your fellow nutters is plain to see. You suck cock and claim its just a lollipop, sucker.


Funny, your wife fell for it to, twice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Drip, drip, drip ...  Now even Paul Ryan is admitting how bad a President t is.


You mean milk toast pro illegal immigration pussy lib Paul Ryan?
What a baby.






Trump: Paul Ryan was a baby and a terrible Speaker who didn’t know what he was doing

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 6:01 pm on July 12, 2019 

I guess he finally saw those Ryan commentsthat I wrote about last night.










We’re all guilty of a little projection from time to time, but good lord. Ryan’s a “baby” who “didn’t know what he was doing” — coming from Trump?

That’s like Obama complaining that another person talks about himself too much.




The Hill

✔@thehill
https://twitter.com/thehill/status/1149766113926008832

President Trump: "Paul Ryan was a terrible Speaker frankly. He was a baby. He didn't know what the hell he was doing." http://hill.cm/EMvrDzf 


156
12:42 PM - Jul 12, 2019

160 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




He didn’t hold back on Twitter this morning either:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

__
_
Federal Investigation Into Michael Cohen’s Allegations Seems Set to Close Without Anyone But Cohen In Prison

Posted at 9:00 pm on July 12, 2019 by streiff

 







Shortly after former Trump attorney Michael Cohen went off for his three-year sabbatical, he provided information to federal prosecutors that seemed to show impropriety on the part of some members of the Trump Organization. This is how the New York Times gleefully reported the issue at the time:





Michael D. Cohen, President Trump’s former lawyer and fixer, met last month with federal prosecutors in Manhattan, offering information about possible irregularities within the president’s family business and about a donor to the inaugural committee, according to people familiar with the matter.

Mr. Cohen, who worked at the Trump Organization for a decade, spoke with the prosecutors about insurance claims the company had filed over the years, said the people, who did not elaborate on the nature of the possible irregularities.

While it was not clear whether the prosecutors found Mr. Cohen’s information credible and whether they intended to pursue it, the meeting suggests that they are interested in broader aspects of the Trump Organization, beyond their investigation into the company’s role in the hush money payments made before the 2016 election to women claiming to have had affairs with Mr. Trump. Mr. Cohen pleaded guilty last summer to arranging those payments.

Now the investigation is reported to have fizzled out:

A federal investigation into whether Trump Organization executives violated campaign-finance laws appears to be wrapping up without charges being filed, according to people familiar with the matter.

For months, federal prosecutors in New York have examined whether company officials broke the law, including in their effort to reimburse Michael Cohen for hush-money payments he made to women alleging affairs with his former boss, President Donald Trump.

In recent weeks, however, their investigation has quieted, the people familiar with the inquiry said, and prosecutors now don’t appear poised to charge any Trump Organization executives in the probe that stemmed from the case against Cohen.

If so, this will rate with the many soul-sapping disappointments of the Democrats/NeverTrump (and now we know they are exactly the same thing) as they have tried to use a sympathetic Justice Department to do what they were unable to do at the ballot box in 2016…and may be unable to do in 2020.

It seems like every couple of months we have some new person who will “flip” on Trump and bring him down. Michael Cohen was supposed to be one of those. Tonight Donald Trump is still president of the United States. The Trump Organization is still in business. And Michael Cohen is still fetching sammiches from the prison canteen for his celly.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5068


I get that they live in totally different political worlds, but how can you support Trump and be offended by AOC?  Or vice versa... how can you support AOC and be shocked by anything Trump does.  Different ideologies, but birds of a feather...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, your wife fell for it to, twice.


I love how you cry babies come running to defend your nutter comrades.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I get that they live in totally different political worlds, but how can you support Trump and be offended by AOC?  Or vice versa... how can you support AOC and be shocked by anything Trump does.  Different ideologies, but birds of a feather...


Drama queens.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2019)

It's not clear which side Pence is on after his visit to and comments about the concentration camps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

MAGA 






Trump can deny funds to sanctuary cities says… the Ninth Circuit?

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:31 am on July 13, 2019 

I’ll confess that I didn’t see this one coming. One of the many decisions the President made in pushing border security and combatting illegal immigration was to channel federal grant money away from sanctuary cities who refuse to cooperate with ICE, prioritizing such funds for jurisdictions that were trying to aid federal law enforcement. One of those funds was the Community Oriented Policing Services (COPS) grant program. Los Angeles is one of the biggest sanctuary cities in the country and they were passed over for three million dollars in COPS funds, so they did what the #RESIST movement always does. They sued.













The city convinced a district court to see things their way order the White House to restore the grant money, but now the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has ruled that the Trump administration was within their rights to prioritize the awarding of such grants as they see fit. Holy cow. When you’ve lost the Ninth Circuit… (The Hill)

The 9th Circuit Court of Appeals on Friday ruled in favor of the Trump administration’s efforts to prioritize federal dollars for local policing to towns and cities that complied with certain immigration policies. 

The ruling, a split 2-1 decision, said the Department of Justice (DOJ) was within its rights to withhold Community Oriented Policing Services (COPS) grants from sanctuary cities and states over their refusal to work with federal immigration enforcement authorities and instead prioritize agencies that focused on unauthorized immigration and agreed to give Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) access to jail records and immigrants in custody. 

I found this surprising on a couple of counts. The first and most obvious shocker was that you could find anyone on the 9th Circuit to agree with the Trump administration about _anything_. But beyond that, the question of the COPS grants seemed like one of the areas where the sanctuary cities might have a better chance. Those grants aren’t really designated for anything to do with immigration enforcement. They’re awarded to cities to help them put more police out on the beat and improve community relations with law enforcement.







With that in mind, it seemed as if the plaintiffs did have a fairly decent case to claim that the “punishment didn’t fit the crime” in terms of withholding the grants. But obviously, the Court of Appeals didn’t agree, seeing money doled out by the Justice Department for purposes of law enforcement in a more generic fashion.







There was still one aspect of the lawsuit left unaddressed, at least as I see it. These are not funds that were originally allocated to go to any particular jurisdictions no matter what conditions may exist. _These are grants_. Any qualifying jurisdictions can apply for a grant, but nobody is assured of getting one. And it’s up to the DoJ to set the guidelines as to the criteria they consider when reviewing applications.








In this case, they awarded more points to jurisdictions that cooperate with immigration enforcement officials performing their duty. Los Angeles didn’t qualify for those points so their application slipped further back in the queue. As far as I can see, that should have been the end of the story right there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks like Rosie has been working out.
*Video — Rosie O’Donnell Leads Protest Against Migrant Shelters: ‘Take the Fascist Out of the White House’*





NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU13 Jul 20193,117
2:12
*Rosie O’Donnell attended one of the many far-left vigils across the country Friday night, protesting migrant shelters and amping up fellow activists to “take the fascist out of the White House.”*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

*Anti-ICE protesters pull down American flag, raise Mexico flag, vandalize 'Blue Lives Matter' flag*
By Danielle Wallace | Fox News
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you cry babies come running to defend your nutter comrades.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Anti-ICE protesters pull down American flag, raise Mexico flag, vandalize 'Blue Lives Matter' flag*
> By Danielle Wallace | Fox News
> Video


Fine platform for 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you cry babies come running to defend your nutter comrades.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

espola said:


> It's not clear which side Pence is on after his visit to and comments about the concentration camps.


What’s a concentration Camp?  Your answer should provide you with some clarity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fine platform for 2020.


They just can’t help themselves, just like a petulant child.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

*The Border Wall Fight Just Got To The Supreme Court*
July 13th, 2019
_





President Donald Trump speaks with members of the U.S. Customs and Border Patrol as he tours the border wall between the United States and Mexico on April 5, 2019. (Saul Loeb/AFP/Getty Images)


The Trump administration asked the Supreme Court for clearance to begin constructing 100 miles of fencing through drug-smuggling corridors along the U.S.-Mexico border.

The Friday request comes after U.S. District Judge Haywood Gilliam forbade the administration from using $2.5 billion in military fundsfor border wall construction. The 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals denied the administration’s request to stay that ruling while litigation continued on July 3.



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

*CNN’s Cuomo: Trump Sold People on a ‘Brown Menace’ — He Manufactured a Crisis*
PAM KEY12 Jul 20192,791
1:54


Friday on CNN’s “Cuomo Prime Time,” host Chris Cuomo accused President Donald Trump of selling people “on a brown menace.”

Cuomo played a clip of Vice President Mike Pence discussing the conditions at the border facilities.

Pence said, “Remember, it was just a few short weeks ago that Congress finally acknowledged the crisis and gave us an additional 4. $6 billion in humanitarian aid. We’re going to continue to improve. We’re going to continue to provide care at the standard the American people expect. But remember for the last six months, Democrats in Congress said it was a manufactured crisis. And it was all we could do to finally get the Democrats in Congress to agree to give us additional funding to deal with this crisis.”

Cuomo said, “Listen, I got to be honest about something with you, okay? I have respect for Mike Pence. I’ve dealt with him in the past. I believe he takes his faith very seriously. I cannot believe as someone who holds themselves out to a Christian, that he would say that, knowing you’re going to hear it. That this is the first time this has been recognized and everybody was saying was a manufactured crisis. He knows damn well that this president sold people on a brown menace. That when we looked at those migrant caravans, he would say “Oh they are all military age, they are MS-13, drugs, terrorists and some I assume are good people,’ that’s the, quote. He never talked to you about kids and families. Look at what we’re allowing them in our country, and everybody is lying to you.”

He added, “The president knew it, the White House knew it, Mike Pence knew it. So it was a manufactured crisis because you were trying to sell people your fence when you knew your fence was a farce.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

1' 
JULY 13, 2019
*More Ocasio-Cortez photo-op fakery*
By Thomas Lifson


Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is all about appearances, not reality. But yesterday, a stunt she pulled off managed to alienate a powerful Democrat. She (or her Svengali, Saikat Chakrabarti, whose Justice Democrats auditioned hundreds of people looking for House candidates who could play the role of charismatic social justice warrior) understands that as the old saw has it, "a picture is worth a thousand words."

Reality has no necessary relationship with the visual message the ingénue creates. The now notorious picture of her weeping, her face in her hands, as she gazed upon...an empty parking lot is a good example. (A bit of united hilarity is provided by left-wing hit site Snopes.com as it declared the pictures "false" and a "conspiracy theory" because of another picture they provide that also shows...an empty road that leads to a detention center. I'm not making this up.)

Yesterday, Ocasio-Cortez's demand for a phony photo op was so egregious that even her committee chairman, Elijah Cummings, pointed out that it was not necessary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice representation of the left, dumb as a mud fence.

NEWS JULY 12, 2019
*Former ICE director stuns Ocasio-Cortez in fiery debate on family separation*
*Homan compared migrant asylum seekers to U.S. citizens who commit a crime in the testy exchange*

Image composite sources: Aaron P. Bernstein/Getty Images and Aurora Samperio/NurPhoto via Getty Images

CARLOS GARCIA




Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-Calif.) appeared stunned when former ICE Director Thomas Homan hit back hard on the legality of family separations at the border.


The fiery exchange occurred during testimony by Homan before the House Oversight and Reform Committee hearing on child separation policy at the U.S.-Mexico border.

Ocasio-Cortez cited a memo signed by Homan that recommended several policy solutions to the increase of migrant crossings at the border that included asylum claims.

"So you're the author of the family separation policy?" she asked.

"I am not the author of this memo," he fired back. Clarifying that he signed the memo but that it was a "zero tolerance memo."

Ocasio-Cortez pressed him on whether he recommended the family separation policy to former DHS Secretary Nielsen, but he countered that he gave numerous recommendations on how to "secure the border and save lives."

"The recommendation, of the many that you recommended," Ocasio-Cortez asked, "you recommended family separation."

"I recommended zero tolerance," he clarified.

"Which includes family separation," she added.

"The same as it is with every U.S. citizen parent that gets arrested with a child," Homan responded.

Ocasio-Cortez was silent for a few seconds before continuing.

"Zero tolerance was interpreted," she said, "as the policy that separated children from their..."

"If I get arrested for DUI and I have a young child in the car, I'm gonna be separated," interrupted Homan. "When I was a police officer in New York and I arrested a father for domestic violence, I separated that father from his home."

"Mr. Homan with all due respect, legal asylees are not charged with any crime," Ocasio-Cortez replied.

Homan countered by saying that being present in the U.S. without documentation is illegal.

"Seeing asylum is legal," Ocasio-Cortez responded.

"If you want to seek asylum, go to a port of entry, do it the legal way," Homan fired back. "The attorney general of the United States made that clear."

"OK," Ocasio-Cortez responded, and moved on.

*Here's the video of the tense interaction:*


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s a concentration Camp?  Your answer should provide you with some clarity.


Pick one.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Pick one.


Is krystalltag going forward tomorrow?

Asking for a friend. In hiding.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2019)

Big surprise t bailing from the Iran nuclear deal was to spite Obama. No duh, the whole reason t ran was out of spite after being roasted by Barrack at the correspondents dinner. The whole basis behind being a t-nutter is spite. The aggrieved, victims of a cruel liberal democracy where people have rights, all people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2019)

Big surprise t bailing from the Iran nuclear deal was to spite Obama. No duh, the whole reason t ran was out of spite after being roasted by Barrack at the correspondents dinner. The whole basis behind being a t-nutter is spite. The aggrieved, victims of a cruel liberal democracy where people have rights, all people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big surprise t bailing from the Iran nuclear deal was to spite Obama. No duh, the whole reason t ran was out of spite after being roasted by Barrack at the correspondents dinner. The whole basis behind being a t-nutter is spite. The aggrieved, victims of a cruel liberal democracy where people have rights, all people.


All it took was a little motivation and you people nominating the worst candidate in history and last but not least love of America.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All it took was a little motivation and you people nominating the worst candidate in history and last but not least love of America.


We all love America joe, it's just that your vision of it involves way more men in uniform enforcing way more arbitrary laws that you see fit to run, yours and other peoples lives for them. Me, I prefer freedom and responsibility.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> It's not clear which side Pence is on after his visit to and comments about the concentration camps.


I should have read more closely, but I was busy yesterday.  It seems clear now that Pence is in denial, even calling what he saw (hundreds of men caged in poor hygiene conditions, some calling out loud complaints in English) as evidence that families "were being treated well".  Then he called news outlets "dishonest" for reporting what actually happened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all love America joe, it's just that your vision of it involves way more men in uniform enforcing way more arbitrary laws that you see fit to run, yours and other peoples lives for them. Me, I prefer freedom and responsibility.


Says the big government supporter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Happy Ending.


*Armed Man Shot And Killed After Hurling Molotov Cocktail At Seattle ICE Center *
Timothy Meads | Jul 13, 2019 6:10 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Ted S. Warren_

_The __Seattle Times_ reports that an armed man was shot and killed this morning after attacking a local Tacoma Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency with Molotov cocktails at 4:00 AM this morning.

via _Seattle Times_:

Around 4 a.m., officers responded to an ICE employee’s report of a man armed with a rifle and throwing homemade incendiaries at the building and vehicles in the detention center’s parking lot, as well as attempting to ignite a propane tank, according to Tacoma police. Officers say they saw the man wearing a satchel and holding flares, as well as the rifle.

Officers reported “shots fired,” police spokeswoman Loretta Cool said, at which point the officers had fired; she did not know whether the man also fired.

Officers retreated to cover, uninjured. After medical aid arrived, officers approached the man and determined that he had been shot and killed. It is unclear whether the man was shot by officers or shot himself, Cool said. All four involved officers fired their weapons, she said.

The shooting comes just one day before ICE is expected to begin deporting thousands of illegal aliens with final order of removal. 

Dozens of protests propped up across the country on Saturday. As Townhall reported earlier today, at an ICE protest in Colorado, rabble-rousers tore down the American flag and replaced it with the flag of Mexico.

_Seattle Times _also reports that "A spokesperson for the GEO Group, the private prison company that operates the Tacoma detention center, said that the company’s facilities have never been overcrowded or housed unaccompanied minors, the issue that has sparked national protests."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the big government supporter.


How's that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that?


Are you a lib?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Pick one.


Results of your comparison Magoo...
Extermination....







Freedom...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice representation of the left, dumb as a mud fence.
> 
> NEWS JULY 12, 2019
> *Former ICE director stuns Ocasio-Cortez in fiery debate on family separation*
> ...


She's seems as bright as 25 watt bulb...


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a piece of shit scumbag con man and
> she is a whore, period, it's all verified.


*Only in your " Twisted " envious/jealous mind....poor poor baby.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> She's seems as bright as 25 watt bulb...


*Even an old depleted 9 volt battery would increase her *
*synaptic response....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

*Jeffrey Epstein is Donald Trump's idea of the perfect man*

I really wonder what everyone is doing getting their dander up about this disgusting sex criminal Jeffrey Epstein, when we’ve got one in the White House. We’ve known about Trump not for years, but for decades. We’ve known about his sexcapades around New York with women who were not his wife. Hell, he used to call the New York Post’s “Page Six” and brag about himself!

https://www.salon.com/2019/07/13/jeffrey-epstein-is-donald-trumps-idea-of-the-perfect-man/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

*Trump tells progressive freshman congresswomen to 'go back' to their 'broken and crime infested' countries*







Scroll back up to restore default view.
President Trump, in a Sunday Twitter thread, called out Democratic Congresswomen, saying, “Why don’t they go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came.”

“So interesting to see ‘Progressive’ Democrat Congresswomen, who originally came from countries whose governments are a complete and total catastrophe, the worst, most corrupt and inept anywhere in the world (if they even have a functioning government at all), now loudly and viciously telling the people of the United States, the greatest and most powerful Nation on earth, how our government is to be run,” Trump tweeted.

“Why don’t they go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came,” his thread continued. “Then come back and show us how it is done. These places need your help badly, you can’t leave fast enough. I’m sure that Nancy Pelosi would be very happy to quickly work out free travel arrangements!”

The nativist rhetoric, “go back to your country,” is often used in racist, xenophobic and Islamophobic attacks, including a recent hate crime in New York City last week in which a Hispanic woman was attacked and told, “You’re here taking jobs from Americans.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

The new "America"

President Donald Trump’s bigoted and nonsensical attack on progressive Democratic women in Congress on Sunday drew praise from the hosts of his favorite morning cable news show.

Jedediah Bila, co-host of the weekend edition of “Fox & Friends,” along with “Fox & Friends” correspondent Todd Piro and Fox News correspondent Griff Jenkins, laughed it up over the president’s tweets calling on the congresswomen to “go back” to other countries.

Piro and Bila chuckled as Jenkins read the president’s vitriolic comments aloud.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The new "America"
> 
> President Donald Trump’s bigoted and nonsensical attack on progressive Democratic women in Congress on Sunday drew praise from the hosts of his favorite morning cable news show.
> 
> ...


*When attempting to " Digest " information you should always weigh both aspects of a presentation....*
*As with any low information Rodent ....you hurriedly swallowed the whole thing without understanding*
*what you were about to regurgitate.....*
*Chew your food slowly .....do some research.*


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! Youʻre in over your head junior.


I got a roof over my head, Junior. 

You got a bank book.

I'll take my situation, Huli Huli Boi. Don't get sick now.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2019)

Racists gonna race.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I got a roof over my head, Junior.
> You got a bank book.
> I'll take my situation, Huli Huli Boi. Don't get sick now.





Friesland said:


> Racists gonna race.


*Democrats = Racists*

*How's yur hands....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/07/14/democrat-candidates-pounce-on-trump-go-back-tweet-un-american/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/07/14/pelosi-rejects-trumps-xenophobic-comments-democrat-lawmakers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

*Democrat 2020 Candidates Pounce on Trump ‘Go Back’ Tweet: ‘Un-American’*





NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images
JOEL B. POLLAK14 Jul 20199,947
4:08
*Nearly every single candidate for the Democratic Party presidential nomination in 2020 criticized President Donald Trump’s tweet Sunday morning advising left-wing members of Congress to “go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came.”*
*https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/07/14/democrat-candidates-pounce-on-trump-go-back-tweet-un-american/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

As Democrats Fight Civil War, President Trump Dons His Ballistic Vest, Kevlar Helmet And Stirs The Pot, Forcing Pelosi To Make Nice With The Serpents Who Want To Destroy Her.

Posted at 5:00 pm on July 14, 2019 by Mike Ford

_ 







As Democrats Fight Civil War, President Trump Dons His Ballistic Vest, Kevlar Helmet And Stirs The Pot, Forcing Pelosi To Make Nice With The Serpents Who Want To Destroy Her.





My good friend and RedState colleague Bonchie, has written a chiding post regarding a series of tweets by President Trump this morning. His position appears to be that President Trump’s tweets and inferred (by the leftists) choice of targets, will leave our side open to charges of racism. My initial response to that is, “So What?” They are gonna call us racists no matter what we say or do. Time to cowboy up and push back against patently false accusations…and do so with force, which the President did this morning.

Let’s take a look at the tweets in question. It appears to most reasonable folks that the President is referring only to two Congresswomen, Reps Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib. Although due to the obvious corruption and mishandling of hurricane recovery in Puerto Rico, he could possibly be including Rep Cortez, but I doubt it. 





What the President tweeted, is what most of middle America is thinking; Your families fled some third world hell hole that practices abuse of women—including genital mutilation, in order to come to these United States. You and your families live under the protection that a Constitutional Representative Republic provides. Your family has more opportunity here, than in any other nation in the World. Instead of continually badmouthing these United States, why don’t you and your family go back to the third world hole you came from and fix it. 





That’s a reasonable response to their caustic and unfounded (and often profane) criticism of the President. It’s certainly not racist, unless you are a leftist or a RINO enabler like Paul Ryan. It might sound ugly, but the President’s tweets this morning echo a sentiment that a good majority of Americans strongly support, although they might not admit to it outside their circle of close friends.

Of course, rather than look at what the President wrote, like most leftists, Pelosi and her posse joined the usual screeching of “Racisim!” What is sad, is that in some quarters our side are still afraid of that epithet. Nothing, repeat nothing that President Trump said in that series of three tweets was out of line or remotely racist. He is merely pointing out the blatant hypocrisy of fleeing a country that is racist, that is misogynist and that is intolerant of other religions, to the point of destroying Churches and killing Christians, while badmouthing the country that took you in. Let’s not forget the odd homosexual or two being tossed off a building. 





Let’s not also forget, the two Congresswomen he was likely referring to, Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib made a big deal out of browbeating the House to amend its rules so they could wear their hijabs on the floor. How nice, they insist on changing the rules to wear an article of clothing that openly symbolizes the maltreatment of women in the Muslim world.





Trump is saying and doing exactly what I sent him to Washington to do, push back on leftist propaganda and do so in plain language. Not only is he doing that, but he’s giving us on the right the courage to also push back. We don’t have to be afraid of being labeled as racists. We now have the courage of our convictions to merely snort in derision and get on with the job of making America great again.





Great Job Mr. President. Keep putting these mindless twits in their place. Oh. One final note—President Trump has managed to get Nancy Pelosi to come out in support of these children. How do you think that is going affect her grip on the levers of power in the House? This newfound “unity” my colleague points to, is merely a chimera.



_


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2019)

I wish Melania would go back where she came from and fix Yugoslavia. That country is barely existing... They need another aging meretrix.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

*Trump To Progressives: Fix Where You Came From First*
July 14th, 2019
_





Trump at a rally. SHUTTERSTOCK/Evan El-Amin

President Donald Trump tweeted Sunday about some Democratic congresswomen, telling them to fix their homelands before legislating in America.
Congresswomen involved responded to the president, calling him racist.
*Trump also included a jab regarding the growing Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez v. Nancy Pelosi feud. *

President Donald Trump launched an attack at some Democratic congresswomen Sunday, suggesting they should fix their “corrupt and inept” homelands before legislating in the U.S.

Trump’s tweets were likely directed at Democratic Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez of New York, Ilhan Omar of Minnesota, Rashida Tlaib of Michigan and Ayanna S. Pressley of Massachusetts. All of these legislators were born in the U.S. except for Omar, who was born in Somalia, The Wall Street Journal reported.





“So interesting to see ‘Progressive’ Democrat Congresswomen, who originally came from countries whose governments are a complete and total catastrophe, the worst, most corrupt and inept anywhere in the world … loudly and viciously telling the people of the United States, the greatest and most powerful Nation on earth, how our government is to be run,” wrote Trump. “Why don’t they go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came. Then come back and show us how it’s done.”

He also alluded to the tension between the freshman representatives and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, suggesting Pelosi would happily cover travel costs if they leave. Pelosi and all four congresswomen responded to the president via twitter. *(RELATED: 11 Highlights From Democrats’ Insult Fest Between Team Pelosi And Team Ocasio-Cortez)*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

NEWS JULY 14, 2019
*Ilhan Omar claims Americans accept migrant children being treated 'worse than a dog' because racism*
*She also claimed she loves America 'more than anyone that is naturally born'*


_





Bastiaan Slabbers/NurPhoto via Getty Images
CHRIS ENLOE

Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) claimed Saturday that Americans accept migrant children being treated "worse than a dog" because they are racist.

Speaking at the Netroots Nation conference, Omar alleged the Trump administration, her colleagues in Congress, and Americans in general do not understand why migrants are coming to the U.S., which results in racist behaviors.

"These people are faced with cruel decisions, inhumane decisions, on what they should do to make their children's lives better, and what they should do to make their own lives better," Omar said.

"And instead of us saying here is 'A,' 'B,' and 'C,' we're saying there is zero option. And if you ever think that you have a chance, we're going to treat you worse than a dog," she added. "One of our members said to me, if there were dogs in those cages, every single member of Congress would vote to make sure that all of these cages didn't exist any more."


"So we live in a society and govern in a body that might value the life of a dog more than they value the life of a child who might not look like theirs," Omar claimed.
_


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 275145, member: 1585"






/QUOTE


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm just guessing that Matt Wolking will not have to go back where he came from and look for a new job tomorrow.  He does his current one_ so well_.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I wish Melania would go back where she came from and fix Yugoslavia. That country is barely existing... They need another aging meretrix.


Everyone is laughing at you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

*Democrat Ayanna Pressley: No More ‘Black Faces That Don’t Want to Be a Black Voice’*





Bill Sikes/Associated Press
JOEL B. POLLAK14 Jul 20192,872
3:26
*Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), a member of the “Squad” that Democrats claim was the target of a racist attack by President Donald Trump on Sunday, told left-wing bloggers Sunday afternoon: “We don’t need any more black faces that don’t want to be a black voice.”*

Pressley is one of the four left-wing Democrats disparaged out last week by Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) as the “Squad.” The most prominent member, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY), called Pelosi’s attack racist. That, in turn, drew criticism from the Congressional Black Caucus (CBC).

In response, Pressley appeared to blast the members of the CBC. The Washington Post reported:

An all-out racially charged fight within the House Democratic Caucus escalated Saturday when an African American freshman lawmaker said the party doesn’t need “any more black faces that don’t want to be a black voice.”

Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-Mass.) made those comments during a speech at the liberal Netroots Nation conference where she, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.) appeared after a week-long clash with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and her allies.

…

“This is the time to shake that table. . . . We don’t need any more brown faces that don’t want to be a brown voice,” Pressley said, seemingly taking a stab at the Congressional Black Caucus, which is allied with Pelosi. “We don’t need any more black faces that don’t want to be a black voice.”

On Sunday, Pelosi, the Squad, and almost the entire 2020 Democratic presidential primary field called Trump a racist for

Separately, one of the “Squad” members, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN), a former refugee from Somalia, told a high school audience that the United States had failed to become a just society. She and Trump also traded barbs late last week.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big surprise t bailing from the Iran nuclear deal was to spite Obama. No duh, the whole reason t ran was out of spite after being roasted by Barrack at the correspondents dinner. The whole basis behind being a t-nutter is spite. The aggrieved, victims of a cruel liberal democracy where people have rights, all people.


Speaking of spite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I should have read more closely, but I was busy yesterday.  It seems clear now that Pence is in denial, even calling what he saw (hundreds of men caged in poor hygiene conditions, some calling out loud complaints in English) as evidence that families "were being treated well".  Then he called news outlets "dishonest" for reporting what actually happened.


Poor guys.  They should have stayed home.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Democrat 2020 Candidates Pounce on Trump ‘Go Back’ Tweet: ‘Un-American’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As t once again gives power to the powerless . . . yeah great deal maker that buffoon. Well add these ladies to the ever growing list of those t gave power to with nothing in return except the barking approval of his loyal dogs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5073
> Everyone is laughing at you.


That about says it all. That is everyone to your world, a hooker and a con man . . . the nutter version of Doc Holliday and big nose Kate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t once again gives power to the powerless . . . yeah great deal maker that buffoon. Well add these ladies to the ever growing list of those t gave power to with nothing in return except the barking approval of his loyal dogs.


So of the 22 candidates, who can beat trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So of the 22 candidates, who can beat trump?


Pick one, remember when Obama was elected.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pick one, remember when Obama was elected.


McCain and Romney were pussies, just like you.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5074


Does that plane have a steering wheel?


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> McCain and Romney were pussies, just like you.


McCain was a genuine war hero.  Ricky thinks that showing t in a fake poster is more patriotic than that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I got a roof over my head, Junior.
> 
> You got a bank book.
> 
> I'll take my situation, Huli Huli Boi. Don't get sick now.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting that you swallow t and claim otherwise? Your game, like your fellow nutters is plain to see. You suck cock and claim its just a lollipop, sucker.


Awwww your feelings are hurt.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


You can't afford illegal insurance. And your house has been foreclosed. 

Illness is the last thing you need, Huli Huli Boi. Trust me. Button up. Wash your hands. Don't go out in the rain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> McCain was a genuine war hero.  Ricky thinks that showing t in a fake poster is more patriotic than that.


Like t making faces and horn noises in the cab of a big truck these fools live in a fantasy world where they make a difference and matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> McCain was a genuine war hero.  Ricky thinks that showing t in a fake poster is more patriotic than that.


Was


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

JULY 15, 2019
*Guess who is a racist now?*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
The Democrats have played the "race card" on the GOP for years.  In other words, calling the guy on the other side a racist is what you do when you can't argue any more. 

Inner city schools are a mess?   You are racist! 

Immigration laws should be enforced?  You are a "racista"!

The problem with calling the guy on the other side a racist is that sooner or later you will run out of Republicans.   Then you play the race card on your own, as we see more and more in the Congress.

This is from Politico: 

Tensions exploded on Capitol Hill this week after Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) accused Pelosi of singling out women of color for criticism, as divisions linger over the passage of a $4.6 billion border bill.

Pelosi has been dismissive of the influence on Capitol Hill held by Ocasio-Cortez and three other rising Democratic Party stars -- Reps. Rashida Tlaib (Mich.), Ilhan Omar (Minn.) and Ayanna Pressley (Mass.) -- the group of freshman female lawmakers with massive followings on social media.

Ocasio-Cortez’s remarks ignited a long-simmering feud with the Congressional Black Caucus (CBC).

CBC members, such as Clay, exploded in anger at Ocasio-Cortez for having “used the race card” and accused progressives of seeking to oust black lawmakers by endorsing their primary challengers.

The progressive group Justice Democrats, which is closely aligned with Ocasio-Cortez, is supporting primary challengers to several longtime Democrats, including Clay and Rep. Henry Cuellar (D-Texas), a Hispanic Caucus member.

Justice Democrats have also considered a challenge to House Democratic Caucus Chairman Hakeem Jeffries (D-N.Y.), a CBC member who is viewed by many as a potential heir to Pelosi.

And it gets better, read more.

Like parents who never disciplined their teenagers, the Democrat Party leadership has only itself to blame.

First, they encouraged all of this diversity in the name of "identity politics".  What they ended up with is a group of representatives who hate Israel or have no appreciation for the U.S.

Who else but a completely ignorant person would use the phrase “concentration camps” in a totally unrelated debate?

Second, they allowed millions of their supporters to get consumed in the Mueller probe.  What they ended up with is a bunch of disappointed Democrats shutting off CNN and turning on party leaders for not fighting for impeachment. 

Where does this end?  Not well, if you are an adult Democrat who believes that the opposition has a serious role to play in our politics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> McCain was a genuine war hero.  Ricky thinks that showing t in a fake poster is more patriotic than that.


Benedict Arnold was a war hero too.
He just happened to be a duplicitous bastard as well.

McCain was a duplicitous politician.
He's the reason I voted for Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Ilhan Omar Claims Palestinian Opposition to Israel Is “Non-Violent”

Posted at 9:17 am on July 15, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Ilhan Omar speaking at worker protest against Amazon by Fibonacci Blue, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original





Netroots Nation has been a goldmine of Democrats saying ridiculous things. This may qualify as the most disconnected from reality though.

This past weekend, Rep. Ilhan Omar was speaking on a panel and went on a several minute monologue on hypocrisy. Apparently, because our country celebrates the non-violent movements of our civil rights era but we aren’t celebrating Palestinians for their non-violent movement, we are all hypocrites. Amazing how it always comes back to how awful Americans are.


People can have varying views on the Israeli/Palestinian conflict. It’s no secret that I find the Palestinian Authority and Hamas to be dumpster fire organizations that purposely choose suffering and terrorism over peace. Regardless, what Omar is saying here is objectively false no matter what your view of Israel is. There is no “non-violent” Palestinian movement to “liberate” (her words) them from Israel.
_


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Benedict Arnold was a war hero too.
> He just happened to be a duplicitous bastard as well.
> 
> McCain was a duplicitous politician.
> He's the reason I voted for Obama.


In what way was McCain "duplicitous"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You can't afford illegal insurance. And your house has been foreclosed.
> 
> Illness is the last thing you need, Huli Huli Boi. Trust me. Button up. Wash your hands. Don't go out in the rain.


Why?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


Cause I care my Bruddah. Don't want you languishing in some county ER 'cause you got no health insurance and you've been locked out of your home by the bank. That's a sad picture my loving libtard heart can't endure. I have been cursed by empathy.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2019)

The thing about Don the Con's latest racist rant... Don the Con has always been racist. And regularly reminds us. 

And all the racists love to pretend he's not really racist, cause racists love being racist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Cause I care my Bruddah. Don't want you languishing in some county ER 'cause you got no health insurance and you've been locked out of your home by the bank. That's a sad picture my loving libtard heart can't endure. I have been cursed by empathy.


Hence your Spigot duties.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The thing about Don the Con's latest racist rant... Don the Con has always been racist. And regularly reminds us.
> 
> And all the racists love to pretend he's not really racist, cause racists love being racist.


That’s what AOC is trying ro purge your party of starting with Pelosi.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence your Spigot duties.


"QE won't cure Huli Huli Boi's ED, or get him his house back from the bank." - my illegal health insurance FAQ

My deep well of empathy is a cross I must bear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> "QE won't cure Huli Huli Boi's ED, or get him his house back from the bank." - my illegal health insurance FAQ
> 
> My deep well of empathy is a cross I must bear.


QE was a 6 year cure all under Obama and will be under Trump as well.  Be ready spigot boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The thing about Don the Con's latest racist rant... Don the Con has always been racist. And regularly reminds us.
> 
> And all the racists love to pretend he's not really racist, cause racists love being racist.


Racist don't like the term racist, nor do they like to see people being called racist, hits to close to home.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Our president* is an idiot, period, and that's why idiots like him.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

Is it loser joe or the plumber who has been writing t's tweets today?


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As t once again gives power to the powerless . . .
> yeah great deal maker that buffoon.
> Well add these ladies to the ever growing list of
> those t gave power to with nothing in return
> except the barking approval of his loyal dogs.


*Was that supposed to make sense....*

*Go ahead...try again....you have the Forum.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our president* is an idiot, period,
> and that's why idiots like him.


*You know Rodent......I'm witnessing a posters *
*mental breakdown over TDS.....*

*I think it's time for you to accept the TRUTH before*
*the TRUTH drives you " ANTIFA  Angry "...*

*You are ramping up your hostile posts with a regularity *
*that appears to be driven by outside sources.....namely the DNC.*
*It's Ok ....we accept converts on the Conservative side.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

t claims they are unAmerican
They are America
he is what America is not


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE was a 6 year cure all under Obama and will be under Trump as well.  Be ready spigot boy.


The good thing about not owning a house, Huli Huli Boi, is rates don't really matter to you anyway. Just keep washing your hands, and double washing your lettuce!


----------



## Friesland (Jul 15, 2019)

That Don the Con loves Kimmie, but calls American politicians Commies and folks eat it up so they can feel ok being racist is the funniest Con that Don's pulled since maybe Macao.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The good thing about not owning a house, Huli Huli Boi, is rates don't really matter to you anyway. Just keep washing your hands, a double washing your lettuce!


Don't worry, we pay for his healthcare. He just likes to complain whilst sucking on the government teat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t claims they are unAmerican
> They are America
> he is what America is not


sendthemallback.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> That Don the Con loves Kimmie, but calls American politicians Commies and folks eat it up so they can feel ok being racist is the funniest Con that Don's pulled since maybe Macao.


Who did he call commie?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did he call commie?


You don't get out of the bubble anymore do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't get out of the bubble anymore do you?


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

What’s wrong with you people?




Black Law Professor Sees Red When White Student Walks Into Classroom Wearing MAGA Hat

Posted at 5:00 pm on July 15, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 






President Trump in MAGA Hat

Visiting Assistant Professor Jeffrey Omari, an African-American, saw red – in his peripheral vision. A student walked into his classroom wearing a MAGA hat.





Given the large number of college students who lean to the left politically, I’m always pleased to see a young person wearing a MAGA hat. But for many, the mere sight of a MAGA hat triggers a visceral reaction, as it does for Professor Omari.

For Omari,

MAGA is an undeniable symbol of white supremacy and hatred toward certain nonwhite groups.

For its supporters, MAGA indexes an effort to return to a time in American history when this country was “great” for some—particularly, propertied white men—but brutally exclusionary for others, most notably women and people of color.

Thus, in that moment, I was unsure whether the student was directing a hateful message toward me or if he merely lacked decorum and was oblivious to how his hat might be interpreted by his black law professor. I presumed it was the former. As the student sat there directly in front of me, his shiny red MAGA hat was like a siren spewing derogatory racial obscenities at me for the duration of the one hour and fifteen-minute class.

“His shiny red MAGA hat was like a siren spewing derogatory racial obscenities at me.” Hmmm.

I find that to be extreme, but I suppose one’s feelings are one’s feelings.





*Jonathan Turley (George Washington)*

“[Professor Omari’s op-ed] demonstrates the increasingly shrill environment faced by conservative students. Omari took to the pages of the Journal to recount his almost breathless encounter with a student wearing a “Make America Great Again” (MAGA) hat. Most of us are used to students wearing political hats and teeshirts. I am always happy to see students with such clothing because it shows that they are engaged and passionate regardless of their views. For Omari, the incident was chilling since he declares the MAGA hats worn by many conservatives to be per se racist symbols. Omari insisted that anyone wearing the hats are advancing “racial antagonism” since they are an “undeniable symbol of white supremacy.” …





The mere fact that some kid wears a MAGA hat does not mean that he is a racist or that he is trying to racially intimidate an African-American professor. Omari simply concludes that the hat was by definition improper and inciting but that he would receive no support given his position and race. … Omari assumed that the interpretation of the hat (which is not shared by many) was manifestly true. This is part of the trend that we have discussed on campuses where speech is being curtailed as racist or microaggressive based on how it is perceived by others as opposed to how it is intended. In this case, the hat has different meaning to different people. Yet, Omari believes that it should have been barred from the classroom.”





*Scott Greenfield (Simple Justice)*

“The problem isn’t that Omari is wrong in his “undeniable” belief, but that his belief doesn’t dictate what is allowable by others or what others mean by the monumentally banal act of wearing a hat reflecting the political views of millions upon millions of perfectly nice Americans.





As the professor, one could fairly respond to Omari to grow up, suffer the indignities of his feelings and do his job without his self-serving snark and deep hurt at a hat. Or, if one is of the view that the person feeling most victimized gets to set the rules for his oppressors, shift the burden to student to meet Omari’s claim of legal professionalism by removing the trappings of his political sensitivities.

Who is responsible for Omari’s feelings? When did a hat become so powerful that it made grown men cry and write polemics, even if in the dulcet tones of the Academy? Which tribe feels their claim of victimhood entitles them to dictate to the other half a nation what they’re allowed to wear lest they’re insensitive, racist or both?”





*Marty Lederman (Georgetown)*

“[W]as it reasonable for Omari to see the MAGA hat as such a symbol, given its common usage in the past few years? And, more to the point, was his student being at least insensitive, or “oblivious,” to the fact that his African-American teacher would likely view it as such?

Even if one were to answer both of these questions “yes,” it would not mean, of course, that the teacher or school should prohibit the cap–and Omari doesn’t suggest otherwise. But wouldn’t it mean that the student acted inappropriately here, in a manner that warrants at least some criticism, even if the student himself did not intend to convey such a message?”





*Scott Fruehwald (Legal Skills Prof Blog)*

“[T]he ABA article was not appropriate. Students and probably professors at Gonzaga can certainly identify the student. A professor has publicly shamed a student when his actions were probably innocent. A professional teacher does not do this.”

But wasn’t that most likely the professor’s goal? I mean, if we’re going to apply his metric of accepting the most cynical view possible, doesn’t it make sense to assume that the professor’s goal was effectively to dox the student? What possible ramification is the professor going to face other than a little light chiding on an internet board?”




_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The good thing about not owning a house, Huli Huli Boi, is rates don't really matter to you anyway. Just keep washing your hands, and double washing your lettuce!


 Your lender likes that you think you own your home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

It’s America, Ladies – Love It Or Leave It

Posted at 9:30 pm on July 15, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 













The “squad,” as Democratic Reps. Alexandria Occasio-Cortez (NY), Ilhan Omar (MN), Rashida Tlaib (MI) and Ayanna Pressley (MA), have come to be known recently, have made their anti-American sentiments perfectly clear – repeatedly.

In a late afternoon press conference, the four reacted to Trump’s weekend tweets. They said everything you would have expected them to say. “This is a distraction, we need to impeach Trump, millions of people are dying because of his health care policies, and they love America.”

Most notably, Pressley refused to call Trump “President Trump,” instead referring to him as “the occupant of the White House.”





I came across an amusing reader comment earlier on an Ann Althouse post which said:

Obama: “If you like your doctor, you can keep him.”
Trump: “If you hate your country, you can leave it.”

It was also true. Obama lied to us, but he did so in a very polished, mindful manner.

Donald Trump may lack Obama’s style, but he’s not afraid to call it as he sees it. He’s far less guarded and deliberate than his predecessor and his delivery can be direct, rude and coarse.

Trump’s point, though he expressed it rather artlessly, is that if these women hate our country so much, they can get the hell out.





And if we’re gonna start sending people back, I don’t know — ya know, listen, Ted Cruz was born in Canada, Marco Rubio’s parents were born in Cuba, Melania Trump was born where? Slovenia. How about her parents how are here through family immigration.

I am sick of this guy’s hypocrisy and his ways of dividing this country, pitting people against each other. And I think it is no coincidence, it is no coincidence, that the congress people he’s picking on are all women of color, they’re all women of color.

As for who won this round, Republicans believe Trump came out on top. He forced Nancy Pelosi to defend the Squad she was feuding with just one week ago.

Democrats are likely saying the Squad prevailed.





Toward the end of the press conference, Trump tweeted:

The Dems were trying to distance themselves from the four “progressives,” but now they are forced to embrace them. That means they are endorsing Socialism, hate of Israel and the USA! Not good for the Democrats!

Here is one of the best responses:


In 1965, country singer Ernest Tubb recorded the song, It’s America (Love It or Leave It) The song may be even more appropriate today.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

*Trump Triples Down: 'If You're Not Happy Here, Then You Can Leave'*



_





NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN 15 Jul 2019 
*President Donald Trump is not backing down from calling on progressive Congresswomen critical of the U.S. to move out of the country, saying Monday, “If you’re not happy here, then you can leave.”*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s what I thought.


Exactly, outside the bubble is scary huh.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> sendthemallback.com


To America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your lender likes that you think you own your home.


Its the state that never stops taking 40,000 dollars a year from messy's home.
Not only do they never stop.
It always goes up.

At least the bank will allow you to buy them out.

What is 40,000 dollars a year over the course of a thirty year loan?
What does that add up to?
When you figure that out, keep adding 40 k a year for infinity.

Is this including "school fees"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its the state that never stops taking 40,000 dollars a year from messy's home.
> Not only do they never stop.
> It always goes up.


Property tax is always in first place in Cali.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Property tax is always in first place in Cali.


We have prop 13 which has saved most of the middle class from losing their homes, but the weather keeps property values high.
Double edged sword.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We have prop 13 which has saved most of the middle class from losing their homes, but the weather keeps property values high.
> Double edged sword.


You could go back to where you came from.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You could go back to where you came from.


Im from here dumbass.
See how simple that is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Ilhan Omar Proves President Trump’s Point When She Refuses To Say She Does Not Support al Qaeda

Posted at 9:48 pm on July 15, 2019 by streiff

_ 








Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., listens as Office of Management and Budget Acting Director Russell Vought testifies before the House Budget Committee on Capitol Hill in Washington, Tuesday, March 12, 2019, during a hearing on the fiscal year 2020 budget. (AP Photo/Susan Walsh)







This is the backdrop for the story.

A while back, Ilhan Omar, the Democrat was in a video that surfaced that showed her giggling about people being concerned about al Qaeda.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

__
_
To the Surprise Of No One AOC Refuses To Condemn Domestic Terrorism Directed at Immigration Enforcement

Posted at 8:32 pm on July 15, 2019 by streiff

 







Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., left, looks over her notes during testimony by Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump’s former lawyer, before the House Oversight and Reform Committee on Capitol Hill in Washington, Wednesday, Feb. 27, 2019. Sitting next to Ocasio-Cortez is Rep. Ayanna Pressley, D-Mass., right. (AP Photo/Pablo Martinez Monsivais)







My old man used to say that there were some people who needed killing. Saturday a 69-year-old goober who was part of the terrorist Antifa organization got exactly what he needed as he tried to firebomb and ICE facility in Seattle, WA. I really have zero sympathy for him. He was part of a vicious group of thugs who have assaulted people and destroyed property throughout, primarily, the Pacific Northwest. In Portland, where they operate under the protection of the mayor, they have cowed the police into submission.

Not only did the Antifa goober try to firebomb an ICE facility, he left behind a “manifesto” that reads like an Ocasio-Cortez speech. Given those things, one would think that the least she could do would be to condemn it. But then you wouldn’t be AOC, or Chiquita Khrushchev as Ace styles her.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

*Illegal Alien in Sanctuary City Charged with Sexually Assaulting 6-Year-Old*



_





(WCSO)
JOHN BINDER 16 Jul 2019 
*An illegal alien has been arrested and charged with sexually assaulting a six-year-old child in Johnston County, North Carolina.*

Alejandro Duarte Aldama, 32 years old, was charged last week on a number of child sex crime charges involving the alleged sexual assault of a six-year-old, according to records obtained by CBS 17.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

*Michigan Swing Voters Blast Dems on Immigration: 'Focus on Americans'*



_





Jim Mone/AP
JOHN BINDER 16 Jul 2019 
*Michigan swing voters are, by a majority, siding with President Trump’s “America First” immigration agenda and blasting plans by 2020 Democrat presidential primary candidates to open the United States-Mexico border, decriminalize illegal immigration, and provide free healthcare to all illegal aliens.*

An Axios report which chronicled a focus group of Michigan swing voters — those who voted for Mitt Romney in 2012, but switched to vote for Hillary Clinton in 2016 and those who voted for Barack Obama twice, but switched to vote for Trump in 2016 — finds that by a majority these voters prefer Trump’s low-immigration, high-wage economic model as opposed to the 2020 Democrats’ plans to allow an unlimited flow of foreign workers to the country, legally and illegally.





_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im from here dumbass.
> See how simple that is.


Hypocrite.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> sendthemallback.com


Is Slovenia still accepting?


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't know if this is true, but many people are saying it.  Have you heard this?  T's racist tweet outburst this weekend were just one white robe short of a Klan rally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Slovenia still accepting?


She can stay.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know if this is true, but many people are saying it.  Have you heard this?  T's racist tweet outburst this weekend were just one white robe short of a Klan rally.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5079
> 
> She can stay.


If you are going to post pictures, you should get her good side.  It's only common courtesy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> If you are going to post pictures, you should get her good side.  It's only common courtesy.


Best hooker cheap ass fake billionaire t could afford . . . she's obviously not that bright either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> If you are going to post pictures, you should get her good side.  It's only common courtesy.


You are Ez


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Best hooker cheap ass fake billionaire t could afford . . . she's obviously not that bright either.


You are Ez just like your dadE.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are Ez just like your dadE.


An entire life spent as a nobody and now t has taught you to simply claim victory where there is none. Good for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

Al Green: Trump impeachment would heal our country’s “Original Sin”

TAYLOR MILLARD  Posted at 10:41 pm on July 15, 2019 

Houston Congressman Al Green thinks impeaching President Donald Trump will suddenly close the racial divide in America. The Democrat suggested Trump’s ousting would be a public cleansing for the nation.










This bigotry. This hate. This homophobia, Islamaphobia, xenophobia is a part of our Original Sin. We in the Congress of the United States of America have an opportunity to do something about the Original Sin. We can do so by simply allowing these articles of impeachment that I will file, and bring to the floor of the House of Representatives this month, to be debated and voted upon… 

This is one of the great issues of our time. People have to know where we stand. This is our opportunity and I beg that we would take advantage of it and let history know that when we had a chance to do something about the Original Sin of the United States of America, the sin which caused us to have a Civil War. The sin which took Dr. King’s life. The sin which took Abraham Lincoln’s life. When we had an opportunity to do something about the Original Sin, we took the opportunity and we did which was the most honorable thing to do and that was to impeach this president…

This is pure grandstanding and it is seriously doubtful impeachment of Trump would all of a sudden heal whatever racial wounds the United States has suffered. It’s not like we’ll all be standing with our hands held together, singing Kumbaya, once Trump is out of the White House (although a lot of people will probably breathe a sigh of relief, depending on his replacement). But it’s good for a sound bite and to make sure Green gets re-elected in 2020.






Green also suggested Trump’s tweets about Congresswomen Ilhan Omar, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Rashida Tlaib, and Ayanna Pressley caused plenty of consternation across the U.S. This is a bit doubtful because most people know Trump tends to say or tweet rather doltish and blockheaded phrases. They probably just rolled their eyes and went, “there he goes again,” then went about their Sunday.






Odin knows Trump will most likely not give an apology even after defending his rhetoric earlier today. The Central Park Five are still waiting for an apology and they’ve been exonerated for years. So, if Trump won’t apologize for saying in the ’80s the death penalty in New York should come back, he won’t with Omar, Ocasio-Cortez, Tlaib, and Pressley.

The move by Green will probably fail – although he’ll likely get more support than he did in 2017 (AP has already looked at this issue here). It’s more likely the resolution to condemn Trump will pass, and maybe that’s all which should happen. The comments are appalling and completely out of line with the decorum expected of a United States president. However, it’s doubtful these fall under the notion of “high crimes and misdemeanors” labeled in the Constitution.







Green is right about one thing: Congress does need more of a backbone. It’s needed one for ages. One reason why this doesn’t happen is it’s a lot easier to rail about a problem – while in Congress or on the campaign trail – than actually do something about it. Republicans were against executive overreach before they were for it. Democrats were in favor of executive overreach before they decided it wasn’t a good idea. Plus, it’s much easier to complain about the jackass bureaucratic regulators than it is to just get rid of their departments – and not replace them.







It’s in this sense where St. George Tucker was absolutely correct when he warned in 1803about the danger of an executive which acted more like a king than a president with checks and balances.

The limitations which the constitution has provided to the powers of the president, seem not to be sufficient to restrain this department within its proper bounds, or to preserve it from acquiring and exerting more than a due share of influence. To this cause it may be attributed, that in addition to the very extensive powers, influence, and patronage which the constitution gives to the president of the United States, congress have, from time to time, with a liberal hand, conferred others still more extensive; many of them discretionary, and not infrequently questionable, as to their constitutionality.

These circumstances but too well justify the remark, that if a single executive do not exhibit all the features of monarchy at first, like the infant Hercules, it requires only time to mature its strength, to evince the extent of its powers. _Crescit occulto velut arbor avo_.

Congress could actually do something about out-of-control executives, but they’re too busy virtue signalling for campaign ads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

Attribution: 
"Racially charged" and "racially tinged" are among some of the most common euphemisms used by news organizations to avoid calling something or someone "racist."
What does it take for the media to call something racist?
Jul 15, 2019 7:30pm PDT by Doctor RJ, Community





5767
Over the past three years, it has been like pulling teeth to get some members of the press to call the constant stream of falsehoods, fantasies, and figments of tortured non-facts lies. It shouldn’t be hard to call a lie a lie, but some parts of the news media act as if mental telepathy is necessary to use the word “liar” or “lie” since they argue it requires a judgment on intent which offends their journalistic sensibilities. Of course, this is complete bullshit. It has nothing to do with the integrity of objective “balance” in reporting, and everything to do with fear of losing access. These same craven assholes who can’t say or write out the word “lie” spend the entire day in speculation about candidate’s “mindset,” parsing statements for what they “may mean,” or guessing what someone “could” or “may” do in the future. They make judgments on intent all the time, but they will also jump through semantic hoops in order to not offend anyone in the audience—even the cultists of lying assholes—since they watch the ads for toothpaste and shitty term life insurance, too.

However, if the media has problems using the word lie, their inability to call something or someone “racist” is outright disgraceful. As much as Republicans are (rightfully) castigated for their complicity in Trump’s racism, the press corps is not much better.

There has been a long-standing problem of the press deciding to use euphemistic language to describe racism instead of just calling it racism. It was a problem when Trump was regurgitating “birther” garbage against President Obama. And it’s a problem now when he’s using the standard racist mantra of “go back to where you came from.” Instead of clear language and honest reporting, incidents are “racially charged” or “racially tinged.” The people who do racist things are not racists, but “firebrands” using racial language. This became a point of contention earlier this year when the NBC News standards department initially told their staff in a memo not to refer to Rep. Steve King’s comments about white supremacy as “racist,” but only as something that “many are calling racist.” After the memo leaked, NBC was shamed into publicly reversing course, even though their initial reticence in saying something or someone is “racist” is not out of the norm for the industry. And it’s such a bad norm, the Associated Press changed their style guide in March to instruct news organizations not to use euphemisms when the terms “racist” or “racism” are applicable.

With the latest incident of Trump’s overt bigotry toward four congresswomen, I thought it would be interesting to see how the media reacted this time, while trying to understand the forces and thinking behind it. Because this sort of framing affects everything from Chuck Todd fretting about definitions of “concentration camps” all the way to how Disney deciding to cast a black woman as a mermaid is discussed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

From the Washington Post:

In 2016, Obama Treasury Secretary Jack Lew said a “final concept design” of the Tubman $20 would be released in 2020. He asked the government to accelerate the process of the redesign, saying the new look would be released by 2020, the 100th anniversary of women winning the right to vote.

But inside the agency, some government officials doubted that deadline could be met. A confidential 2013 report by the Advanced Counterfeit Deterrence committee, an interagency group that oversees the redesign of U.S. currency, said the $20 would not enter circulation until 2030, similar to the timeline announced by the Trump administration, according to Larry R. Felix, director of the Bureau of Engraving and Printing from 2006 to 2015.

Felix and other senior officials believed it would not be possible to release a “concept” design of Tubman on the $20 in 2020, given that these designs are never released several years — much less an entire decade — before they enter circulation.

Huh.

ADVERTISEMENT





So it wasn’t some evil racist plan to protect white people.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are Ez


Are those the words t used to get her into bed?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Slovenia still accepting?


Maybe not --

https://www.thedailybeast.com/melania-trumps-lawyer-back-home-says-you-better-not-say-she-was-an-escort


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your lender likes that you think you own your home.


Yours likes that he got to take your house back from you.

You really are dumb, aren't you, Huli Huli Boi? Go read another airport book, maybe this time you'll figure it out. Me? I'm headed on a 30 day vacation with my family - and my home will still be here - and be my home - when I return. 

Cheerio, old chicken.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2019)

I knew folks on this board were racists - I hung around the kitchen long enough with that Stormfront clown and his enablers and excusers. But I have to admit I am surprised how many of you all really, really enjoy it. And yet don't have the balls to just come out and admit it.

It's the weird, creepy thing about modern racists. You all used to proudly march out in your sundown towns and just draw a line and say "keep out" and wear it like a badge. Now you all talk in BS sideways innuendo and hide behind semantics - (see Brit "sell out" Hume on the "definition" of racism vs. xenophobia, vs. nativist. That that guy helped bring down Nixon and this is how he turned out. Makes my stomach churn. Second wife did him in, perhaps...) 

I mean, you guys that just love the racist BS, own it. You'll be much happier. Live loud and proud. You wanna hate on Arabs, or Latinx, or AA, or Chinese Americans or whatever, stop being such p***sy. It's an anonymous site after all. Get your jollies in plane view. Like Mark Twain once wrote: Do Racism like we have a Racist President... (right after the dancing part.) 

Stop being huli huli bois. We can only handle one of those clukers.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Who said this? --

‘You can go to live in France, but you cannot become a Frenchman. You can go to live in Germany, or Turkey or Japan, but you cannot become a German, a Turk or Japanese. But anyone, from any corner of the Earth, can come to live in America and become an American.’


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone who allows themself to sees through the t world veil of bs.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t claims they are unAmerican
> They are America
> he is what America is not


*Their " Collective " actions are VERY anti American....*

*Make America Great Again !*
*and*
*Keep America Great Always !*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Who said this? --
> 
> ‘You can go to live in France, but you cannot become a Frenchman.
> You can go to live in Germany, or Turkey or Japan, but you cannot
> ...


*Who.......Spola....!*
*Oh Come on.....Oh Please Spola !*

*For goodness sakes ....*

*German Citizenship.....8 Years.*
*French Citizenship......( Approx ) 5 Years.*
*Turkish Citizenship.....( Approx ) 3 Years with a $ 250,000.00 Real Estate Investment.*
*Japanese Citizenship....( Approx ) 5 Years and be of " Good " mental Health.*

*American Citizenship :*

*




*

*Just ask ANY Democrat !*


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2019)

Why are you racists so shy anyway? Don the Con isn't. Isn't he your shining orange light on the hill?

Cowards.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Why are you racists so shy anyway? Don the Con isn't? Isn't he your shining orange light on the hill?
> 
> Cowards.


You have an irrational obsession with racism and race in general.
Probably too piped into what the dividers are selling.
Exhale and let other things fill your lungs when you breathe in.

Just a suggestion.
Signed, giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t claims they are unAmerican
> They are America
> he is what America is not


Is it racist to call someone un American?
If that's the case, both of us are racist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your lender likes that you think you own your home.


When you pay off the lender the government takes over sole ownership.
You can never pay them off as long as you, or any of your children's children live.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is it racist to call someone un American?
> If that's the case, both of us are racist.


When has t ever told someone who appears to be "white" to go back to where they are from? Not even Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When has t ever told someone who appears to be "white" to go back to where they are from? Not even Rosie O'Donnell.


Where did Rosie come from?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

The House says it's the law now - t's a racist.  

So what are they -- 4 years behind in making that decision?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The House says it's the law now - t's a racist.
> 
> So what are they -- 4 years behind in making that decision?


"Scientific consensus"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The House says it's the law now - t's a racist.
> 
> So what are they -- 4 years behind in making that decision?


70 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Scientific consensus"?


Except for the scientist sponsored by OPEC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Are those the words t used to get her into bed?


Who?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Except for the scientist sponsored by OPEC.


Which country is the #1 producer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which country is the #1 producer?


Of bs?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

t taking America down and a plumber defending that . . . some kind of metaphor in there.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have an irrational obsession with racism and race in general.
> Probably too piped into what the dividers are selling.
> Exhale and let other things fill your lungs when you breathe in.
> 
> ...


You don't even know how racist you are.
Which is not surprising or unusual. But it is sad and disgusting. At least Racist Joe snivels and snickers like a cartoon dog behind his "Kenyan" comments. You probably actually believe you're not racist. Which is worse.

But it won't change. You're a good Christian non-racist supporting this good Christian non-racist rapist President. 

Maybe you should exhale and let other things fill your lungs.
I'm afraid you're a bit too full of the stuff you work around.

Just a suggestion,
Love
Friesland


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You don't even know how racist you are.
> Which is not surprising or unusual. But it is sad and disgusting. At least Racist Joe snivels and snickers like a cartoon dog behind his "Kenyan" comments. You probably actually believe you're not racist. Which is worse.
> 
> But it won't change. You're a good Christian non-racist supporting this good Christian non-racist rapist President.
> ...


Isn’t our 2nd partially black president Kenyan?
What on earth is wrong with me calling him that? I could sure think of some other things to call him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You don't even know how racist you are.
> Which is not surprising or unusual. But it is sad and disgusting. At least Racist Joe snivels and snickers like a cartoon dog behind his "Kenyan" comments. You probably actually believe you're not racist. Which is worse.
> 
> But it won't change. You're a good Christian non-racist supporting this good Christian non-racist rapist President.
> ...




Trump Is Not A Racist, He’s a Realist; Criticism of AOC Is Warranted and Long Overdue

Posted at 6:45 pm on July 16, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







Donald Trump speaking at CPAC 2011 in Washington, D.C. by Gage Skidmore, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original







Even New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd gets it. Although she would rather stick needles in her eyes than come to President Trump’s defense, Dowd’s defense of Speaker Nancy Pelosi in her spat with AOC, would apply equally to the President in his feud with AOC.

In a weekend op-ed, Dowd wrote that AOC should consider the possibility that people who disagree with her do not disagree with her color.

Trump is disagreeing with AOC and her “Squad” because he sees the Green New Deal as a power grab, he wants to protect the U.S. from becoming a socialist state, and he knows that open borders would mean the end of America as we know it. He is also sure that American taxpayers, many of whom have difficulty paying for their own health insurance, don’t want to pay for the healthcare of illegal immigrants, nor for their food and shelter.





Additionally, he disagrees with their anti-American and anti-Semitic rhetoric. And he has a hard time understanding why none of them can quite bring themselves to denounce Antifa’s violent attacks.

And yes, Trump probably did notice the striking similarity between the words written by Antifa’s Willem van Spronsen (before he “martyred” himself last Saturday) in his final manifesto, in which he describes ICE detention centers as concentration camps, and AOC’s own rhetoric. Van Spronsen was the armed thug who was shot and killed by police on Saturday as he threw incendiary devices at an ICE Detention Center in Tacoma, Washington. He is now “resting in power.”





There are major differences between ICE detention centers and concentration camps. First, migrants are not forced to cross the border illegally. President Trump has told them not to even try. But still they come – in droves. Once they set foot on American soil, the U.S. government is forced to take care of them.





I only wish AOC had accepted Holocaust survivor Edward Mosberg’s invitation for a tour of Auschwitz-Birkenau. It is one thing to read about it in a book, but quite another to visit. Upon arrival, you immediately “feel” the evil and the suffering which took place there. It is stark. It is quiet. The grounds are nearly devoid of wildlife. As you pass through it’s buildings, you are surrounded by images of people who are literally starving to death. First you pass by the black Wall of Death, where political prisoners were shot by the Gestapo. Then to “Block 26,” where inmates’ possessions were taken upon their arrival so that any valuables could be sorted out for the Gestapo. Next are the massive gas chambers and “crematoria complete with brick ovens and metal carts used to slide the corpses into the flames. Fifteen to twenty minutes from train to chamber.”





Democrats claim that the conditions at ICE detention centers are further evidence that Trump is a racist. The laws and policies were the same under the Obama administration as they are under Trump. Nothing has changed except for the number of migrants seeking asylum. Was Obama a racist too?

Grabien editor Tom Elliott presents a video from 2014 in which Obama explains that crime and poverty do not justify an asylum claim.






The young Congresswoman knows not of what she speaks.

President Trump is not alone in his criticism of AOC and her cronies. Turns out the majority of Americans disapprove of their extreme agenda. In a recently leaked internal Democratic poll, she received a 22% favorability rating. Ilhan Omar received 9%. Does that mean the majority of Americans are racist too?

The color of the Squad’s skin is not a factor. Americans reject their actions and their agendas, not their race. And they likely know that. However, if they can make enough people believe the President is a racist, they are able to play the victim.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

OPINION
Published 9 mins ago
*Victor Davis Hanson: The 'Squad' aims to guillotine the Democratic old guard*





 By Victor Davis Hanson | New York Post

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Sanders backs progressive Democrats in fight with Pelosi*

Senior policy analyst for the Independent Women’s Forum Patrice Onwuka, Democratic strategist Chuck Rocha weigh in on ‘Fox &amp; Friends First.’

The Democratic Party bears little resemblance to the themes Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton embraced in the 2008 primaries.

The parameters of marriage — “between a man and woman,” in Obama’s words — have now transmogrified beyond gay civil unions to legal gay marriage to transgendered fixations.

DOUG SCHOEN: TRUMP STOPS DEMS FROM FEUDING WITH EACH OTHER – THEY UNITE TO CONDEMN HIS ATTACK ON CONGRESSWOMEN

Obama once protested that he was no king who could open the border and grant amnesties by fiat. Yet his view of immigration has metamorphosed well beyond Dreamers into Democratic candidates going into Mexico to escort illegal immigrants unlawfully into our country — and 500 sanctuary jurisdictions in which federal immigration law is all but null and void.

In a nanosecond, Betsy Ross’ iconic colonial flag, which once emblazoned the backdrop of the 2012 Obama inauguration, has become a racist icon.

ObamaCare has abruptly morphed into “Medicare for All” — including illegal aliens, eligible as soon as they cross the border.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OPINION
> Published 9 mins ago
> *Victor Davis Hanson: The 'Squad' aims to guillotine the Democratic old guard*
> 
> ...


It’s a good format for 2020.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You don't even know how racist you are.
> Which is not surprising or unusual. But it is sad and disgusting. At least Racist Joe snivels and snickers like a cartoon dog behind his "Kenyan" comments. You probably actually believe you're not racist. Which is worse.
> 
> But it won't change. You're a good Christian non-racist supporting this good Christian non-racist rapist President.
> ...


Good grief, fries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good grief, fries.


Down the rabbit log he went.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You don't even know how racist you are.
> Which is not surprising or unusual. But it is sad and disgusting. At least Racist Joe snivels and snickers like a cartoon dog behind his "Kenyan" comments. You probably actually believe you're not racist. Which is worse.
> 
> But it won't change. You're a good Christian non-racist supporting this good Christian non-racist rapist President.
> ...


Take a humanities class at other than Fries U.


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2019)

Don The Con's Crazy Train Rolls On

Trump makes 13 false claims in Cabinet meeting

1. Caravans

Trump claimed that the governments of Guatemala and Honduras were "forming caravans and sending them up." He then elaborated on the conspiracy theory, saying that these governments were dumping "hardened" criminals into the caravans.

"And why not? Why would Honduras or Guatemala or El Salvador -- why would they keep their criminals when you can put them into a caravan, lose them in a caravan, and send them up to the United States?" he said. "We take everybody, because the Democrats don't allow immigration laws that mean anything. It's horrible."

_Facts First: Though the __Department of Homeland Security has said that some members of recent migrant caravans have had criminal pasts__, there is simply no evidence that the governments of Honduras, Guatemala or El Salvador have deliberately put criminals into the caravans to foist them upon the United States._
By all accounts, the caravans have consisted of people who decide for themselves that they want to migrate. There has been no hint that governments have forced anyone into one of the caravan groups.
"Everything we have seen suggests the migrant caravans were loosely organized and largely spontaneous in nature, and were not organized or directed by the governments of El Salvador, Guatemala or Honduras," said Ariel Ruiz, an associate policy analyst at the Migration Policy Institute.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/16/politics/donald-trump-fact-check-cabinet-meeting/index.html


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Who said this? --
> 
> ‘You can go to live in France, but you cannot become a Frenchman. You can go to live in Germany, or Turkey or Japan, but you cannot become a German, a Turk or Japanese. But anyone, from any corner of the Earth, can come to live in America and become an American.’


No takers?


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

Of course, we could all exhale the racism...
And inhale the self-admitted misogyny, sexual-predation, accusations of rape, video evidence of full-on creepiness and admitted creepy-peeping...

We could all do that, all us dads.

Love,
Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good grief, fries.


Yep.
No retort.
Has your wife gone back where she came from since you were so offended you couldn't keep your doctor?

You're both unaware of how racist you are and you are a one of the biggest hypocrites around. You probably don't even mean to be racist and actually think you are not. But the entire idea that Trump's racism is just something to be exhaled, with no broad consequences across the country and to real, actual people's lives is the worst bit of racism out there. "It doesn't affect me, so who cares? Just ignore it."

Trump is, and always has been, from his dad's Klan membership, to the rental lawsuit, to the CP5, to birtherism, to Britain First retweets, to now, a racist. An obvious, intentional, racist. And those that excuse it, as much as those that endorse it, are just as bad.

Try a little self-reflection.

Love,
Friesland


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yep.
> No retort.
> Has your wife gone back where she came from since you were so offended you couldn't keep your doctor?
> 
> ...


I’m gonna call you “nutty buddy” from now on.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

Trump is "a race-baiting, xenophobic religious bigot."

some GOP guy who has amnesia.

It's really time for all you enablers to take off the hood. The world is laughing at you.

You wanna be racists, just be racist. Live loud. Live proud. Your huli huli boi impression is almost as embarrassing as your closet-racism. 

Pull off the hood. Set yourselves free.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m gonna call you “nutty buddy” from now on.


I'm gonna call you huli huli racist from now on.

Love,
Friesland


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I knew folks on this board were racists - I hung around the kitchen long enough with that Stormfront clown and his enablers and excusers. But I have to admit I am surprised how many of you all really, really enjoy it. And yet don't have the balls to just come out and admit it.
> 
> It's the weird, creepy thing about modern racists. You all used to proudly march out in your sundown towns and just draw a line and say "keep out" and wear it like a badge. Now you all talk in BS sideways innuendo and hide behind semantics - (see Brit "sell out" Hume on the "definition" of racism vs. xenophobia, vs. nativist. That that guy helped bring down Nixon and this is how he turned out. Makes my stomach churn. Second wife did him in, perhaps...)
> 
> ...


Take a humanities class spigot boy.  And don’t worry AOC is gonna sort your party out so that Democrats will be purged of their racism while retaining policies that discriminate against people of color.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Trump is "a race-baiting, xenophobic religious bigot."
> 
> some GOP guy who has amnesia.
> 
> ...


Fries U!  What a deal!  From Finance to Economics but humanities seems to be the new fad for Fries U.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

More evidence to confirm that t considers Eric to be his dumbest kid --

https://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1151467469472763904?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1151467469472763904&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/07/eric-trump-my-father-has-the-support-of-95-percent-of-this-country/


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

The real question is why you clowns are too chicken just say what is obvious to everyone.

Trump is a racist. The equivocation and cowardice of you all is just sad.

Either you are racist, are fine enabling a racist because "judges" or you're a liar.

Those are the only choices. The "he's not really racist" BS has been so clearly false for so long you cowards have no more excuses.

You are either liars, or stupid. (or both.)

Love,
Friesland


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

It's good to see huli huli boi has not hit the apex of stupid just yet.

Flapping up the stupid hill, cluck by cluck!

And who said chicken's can't fly?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> More evidence to confirm that t considers Eric to be his dumbest kid --
> 
> https://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1151467469472763904?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1151467469472763904&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/07/eric-trump-my-father-has-the-support-of-95-percent-of-this-country/


The twins come to mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The real question is why you clowns are too chicken just say what is obvious to everyone.
> 
> Trump is a racist. The equivocation and cowardice of you all is just sad.
> 
> ...


Bit emotional today aren’t you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's good to see huli huli boi has not hit the apex of stupid just yet.
> 
> Flapping up the stupid hill, cluck by cluck!
> 
> And who said chicken's can't fly?


Lol!  You smart people are kinda emotional today.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I wasn't arguing anything.  I am just reporting what I see.


Yesterday's price at the Arco on the corner - $3.499/gallon.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Why are you racists so shy anyway?
> Don the Con isn't.
> Isn't he your shining orange light on the hill?
> 
> Cowards.


*Awww....." Friedhands " is now*
*stooping to the Coward insult....*

*You are running out of Ammo now aren't *
*you....All of your previous " Flashbang " *
*grenades turned into frogs....*

*Oh wait ...there's always the " Mueller "*
*card....Ahhh Damn, Nadler rescheduled*
*that too....Oh maybe Adam Schiff for Brains*
*has something locked up in that Standard Hotel*
*safe he stole....Oops...he better not release that*
*it might contain " Ed Buck " footage that has*
*Democrats in compromising positions....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I knew folks on this board were racists - I hung around the kitchen long enough with that Stormfront clown and his enablers and excusers. But I have to admit I am surprised how many of you all really, really enjoy it. And yet don't have the balls to just come out and admit it.
> 
> It's the weird, creepy thing about modern racists. You all used to proudly march out in your sundown towns and just draw a line and say "keep out" and wear it like a badge. Now you all talk in BS sideways innuendo and hide behind semantics - (see Brit "sell out" Hume on the "definition" of racism vs. xenophobia, vs. nativist. That that guy helped bring down Nixon and this is how he turned out. Makes my stomach churn. Second wife did him in, perhaps...)
> 
> ...


*Ahhhhh.....the REAL Racist just presented his " Opening " statement*
*for the establishment of his parties cause....Again !*

*You must have got the e-mails from the " Small Minded Four " that stated:*

*" Stir The Pot " any way you can....We're manufacturing ammo ( Lies ) as*
*fast as we can...............we expended every magazine we had on POTUS*
*and we are suffering from TDS-STD's at an ever increasing rate...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Yesterday's price at the Arco on the corner - $3.499/gallon.


Hmmmm---looks like price is coming down.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2019)

*The Democrats " Cry ".........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The real question is why you clowns are too chicken just say what is obvious to everyone.
> 
> Trump is a racist. The equivocation and cowardice of you all is just sad.
> 
> ...


Nutty Buddy


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Hmmmm---looks like price is coming down.


Must be the extra taxes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bit emotional today aren’t you.


You think?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nutty Buddy
> View attachment 5082


Liar


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Must be the extra taxes.


Maybe someone is trying to take the air out of the threatened investigation into California gasoline prices at the pump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe someone is trying to take the air out of the threatened investigation into California gasoline prices at the pump.


.52 cents.  Investigation over


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe someone is trying to take the air out of the threatened investigation into California gasoline prices at the pump.


Look at the national average then look at California.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the national average then look at California.


How much of that is due to the difference in state taxes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> How much of that is due to the difference in state taxes?


We pay almost 80 cents a gallon in tax here.
#1 in the country.
Im sure it doesnt affect the cost at all.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We pay almost 80 cents a gallon in tax here.
> #1 in the country.
> Im sure it doesnt affect the cost at all.


Some of that "almost 80 cents a gallon" is federal excise tax that applies to all states.

And Pennsylvania state gas tax is higher, but the pump price is about 80 cents per gallon lower.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Some of that "almost 80 cents a gallon" is federal excise tax that applies to all states.
> 
> And Pennsylvania state gas tax is higher, but the pump price is about 80 cents per gallon lower.


We have the highest gas taxes in the country.
It doesnt affect the cost at all.

We also have a state mandated program of formulating special seasonal recipes that doesn't drive the cost up either.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We have the highest gas taxes in the country.
> It doesnt affect the cost at all.
> 
> We also have a state mandated program of formulating special seasonal recipes that doesn't drive the cost up either.


When you put your pouty voice on it is hard to tell whether you are being serious.







This map is a year old.  With the recent (July 1) increase in California tax by the gallon, we edged ahead of Pennsylvania again, but not 80 cents per gallon ahead.  How much do you think the special low-pollution mix adds to the cost in California?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> When you put your pouty voice on it is hard to tell whether you are being serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants California at Arkansas prices. I guess he could move to Blythe and buy gas in Arizona.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We pay almost 80 cents a gallon in tax here.
> #1 in the country.
> Im sure it doesnt affect the cost at all.


Got to pay for them there illegals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

*President Trump is holding a rally in North Carolina tonight.*

During his speech President Trump told the crowd he ran into a businessman recently who does not like him.

*President Trump:* I don’t like him. Never liked him… I saw him and said, “How you doing?” And I said to him, “You know, you don’t like me and I don’t like you but you’re going to support me because you are a rich guy. And if you don’t support me you’re going to be so goddam poor you’re not going to believe it.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

__
_
Union Bosses Are Going Ballistic Over Trump’s Court Victory Curbing Government Union Power

Posted at 9:00 pm on July 17, 2019 by LaborUnionReport

 
*Government union bosses have been seething ever since Trump issued executive orders limiting their power in the federal workplace. Now, they’re madder than ever.*
On Tuesday, more than a year after President Trump issued three executive orders to curb government union power and save taxpayer money, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit reversed a lower court’s ruling last year striking the executive orders down.

One of the main goals of the executive orders has been to curtail the use of tax dollars to conduct union business, which the Office of Personnel Management estimated, cost taxpayers $174 million in 2016.

Additionally, as the Washington Post summarized last year:





“They require agencies to negotiate union contracts in less than a year. And they direct managers to move *more aggressively to fire poor performers* or employees involved in misconduct, limiting to one month a last-chance grace period for improvement that now can last up to 120 days. Agencies must also *disclose details about an employee’s record to other federal offices considering hiring* someone who has been fired or disciplined.” [Emphasis added.]

Not surprisingly, more than a dozen unions filed a lawsuit in district court challenging the orders.

Ironically, when polled on whether they support the administration’s efforts to make it easier to fire people, a slight majority of federal civilian employees polled last year supported the executive orders,

In Tuesday’s ruling, a three-judge panel ruled unanimously that the lower court lacked jurisdiction over the matter, reported the Washington Post, as “unions must first pursue such claims through an administrative process before seeking review by the appeals court.”





Now, the issue should go before the Federal Labor Relations Authority, which is, as the Post reports, “a small agency governed by a three-member board of Trump appointees charged with adjudicating federal labor disputes.”

However, the unions may appeal the Tuesday’s ruling on jurisdiction to the Supreme Court first.

Needless to say, union bosses are apoplectic.

“Today’s terrible decision by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia is a tremendous blow to federal employees and their voice in the workplace,” stated American Federation of Government Employees National President J. David Cox Sr.

“The decision is mistaken about the jurisdictional question, wrong on the law, and jeopardizes the rights of federal employees across the government,” Cox continued, “We will fight this decision using every legal tool available to us.”

On Tuesday afternoon, AFL-CIO boss Richard Trumka joined the chorus of condemnation on social media.
_


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bullshit.


Tourette’s?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tourette’s?


That would look more like nalkdfbusfguj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tourette’s?


I don’t think so, but I think creepy sleepy joe Biden might have it.
Just watching our current and next president rule in North Carolina.
You  people are fucked in 2020.
MAGA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

***Live Updates*** Trump Holds North Carolina Rally*





Sara D. Davis/Getty Images
TONY LEE17 Jul 20199,842
9:01
*President Donald Trump will hold a Wednesday evening rally in North Carolina a day after the House passed a resolution condemning him for his “racist comments” about Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY), Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), and Ilhan Omar (D-MN).*

Trump, in Greenville, will hold what will likely be another raucous rally in a must-win 2020 state hours after the House tabled Rep. Al Green’s impeachment resolution.

Stay tuned to Breitbart News for live updates. All times eastern.

—

8:50 PM: Trump says there has never been a movement like the MAGA movement and “this movement is stronger now than it was three years ago.”

Trump says he loves MAGA and will keep it around but the new slogan for 2020 is “Keep America Great.”

8:45: PM: Trump says voting for Democrats in 2020 will be a vote for “radical socialism and the destruction of the American dream” and, quite frankly, the destruction of our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

*Democrats Admit to CNN’s Tapper: ‘The President Won This One’ — ‘Squad’ Hurting the Party*





Jae C. Hong / AP
ROBERT KRAYCHIK17 Jul 20191,235
5:29
*“The president won this one,” said an unnamed Democrat politician of President Donald Trump’s “showdown” with the Democrat “Squad” of Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY), Ilhan Omar (D-MN), Ayanna Pressley (D-MA),  and Rashia Tlaib (D-MI), according to claims made by CNN’s Jake Tapper on Wednesday.*

Trump’s implicit criticisms of Omar — describing the Somali immigrant-turned-politician as an America-hating antisemite — triggered a broad partisan Democrat coalescence around her and other “Justice Democrats” in the aforementioned squad. High unfavorability ratings among Ocasio-Cortez, Omar, Pressley, and Tlaib amounted to a political win for Trump, according to Tapper’s claims.

Trump also highlighted Ocasio-Cortez’s support for blocking a now-defunct Amazon proposal to build  headquarters in New York City, NY.

Tapper took to Twitter to make his claims about discussions with four Democrat politicians he says spoke with him on condition of anonymity


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

*Watch: RNC Hammers ‘Radical’ Socialism of ‘The Squad’ in Video*
JEFF POOR17 Jul 2019112
2:04


In a video released on Wednesday, the Republican National Committee (RNC) went on offense against members of the so-called “The Squad,” which includes Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY), Ilhan Omar (D-MN), Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Ayanna Pressley (D-MA).


One aspect of the advertisement tied the rhetoric from those four members to an attack on an ICE facility in Tacoma, WA and noted “The Squad” refused to condemn the attack.

In an interview with Huntsville, AL radio’s WVNN on Wednesday, RNC national spokeswoman Elizabeth Harrington explained the inspiration for the video, which she was to emphasize the how this foursome she called “radical socialists” represents the modern Democratic Party.

“I think it is clear,” Harrington said on “The Jeff Poor Show.” “Just look today in the House. They’re voting for impeachment, impeachment resolution. ‘The Squad’ comes out for impeachment. Then there goes the House of Representatives. I think it is important to point out just how radical these members are and how big of a voice they have in the Democratic Party. The ad we’re putting out is just showing their own words of these radical socialists in the House of what they’ve said about our brave men and women on the border who are protecting this country.”


“They’ve compared us to running concentration camps and the Holocaust. They’ve smeared our immigration force. And now, Ayanna Pressley comes out and says, ‘If you don’t agree with us, we’re going to bring the fire.’ And then, meanwhile – ANTIFA, and ANTIFA member tries to do just that – attacks an ICE facility and then members of ‘The Squad’ refuse to condemn it. So, I think the rhetoric on their end is very dangerous. Their ideologies, their policies are very dangerous. And we’re going to continue to point that out in the contrast because we do not want to become a socialist country.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

*Watch: Trump Rally Chants ‘Send Her Back’ After President Slams Ilhan Omar*







Trump Supporters Chant 'Send Her Back' at Mention of Ilhan Omar







JOSHUA CAPLAN17 Jul 20193,160
2:04
*Attendees of President Donald Trump’s rally in Greenville, North Carolina, chanted “send her back” after the president slammed Rep. Ilhan Omar’s (D-MN) repeated criticism of the United States on Wednesday evening.*
“Omar has a history of launching vicious screeds,” the president said to chants of “send her back.”

Prior to the chants, President Trump listed off various critical statements that Omar previously said about the country, including her trivialization of the September 11th, 2001, terrorist attacks.

“She smeared U.S. service members involved in Black Hawk Down. In other words, she slandered the brave Americans who were trying to keep peace in Solomila,” President Trump said.

“Omar minimized the September 11th attacks on our homeland, saying “some people did something,” the president recalled.

“I don’t think,” he determined.

President Trump then ripped into Omar for her lenient stance on attempted ISIS recruits and mocking the threat of Al-Qaeda.

“She pleaded for compassion for ISIS recruits attempting to join the terrorist organization,” the president said, before noting how the far-left lawmaker downplayed the significance of Al-Qaeda. “Omar laughed that Americans speak of Al-Qaeda in a menacing tone and remarked that, ‘You don’t say American with this intensity.'”

The president also criticized Omar’s fellow “Squad” members Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY), Ayanna Pressley (D-MA), and Rashida Tlaib (D-MI).

President Trump and Vice President Mike Pence are campaigning at East Carolina University’s Williams Arena hours after the House voted 332-95 to table a resolution to bring articles of impeachment against the president. The failed measure was introduced by Rep. Al Green (D-TX).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

*Judge Says SDNY Has Ended Trump Campaign Finance Probe, Orders Michael Cohen Records Unsealed*
July 17th, 2019
_





NEW YORK, NEW YORK - MAY 06: Michael Cohen, the former personal attorney to President Donald Trump, speaks to the media before departing his Manhattan apartment for prison on May 06, 2019 in New York City. Cohen is due to report to a federal prison in Otisville, New York, where he will begin serving a three-year sentence for campaign finance violations, tax evasion and other crimes. (Photo by Spencer Platt/Getty Images)


A federal judge Wednesday confirmed federal prosecutors in New York City ended their investigation into Trump campaign finance violations, which focused on former Trump attorney Michael Cohen and the Trump Organization.

Judge William Pauley confirmed the end of the probe in an order to release the remaining files in the case against Michael Cohen, the former Trump attorney who is serving a three-year prison term for several crimes.





The end of the investigation indicates that no additional Trump Organization executives — a group that includes Donald Trump Jr. — will be charged in the investigation, which was led by attorneys in U.S. attorney’s office in the Southern District of New York (SDNY).

CNN reported earlier in July that prosecutors were winding down their investigation and were planning not to charge anyone else in the investigation.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

*Trump Speaks On Allegations That Ilhan Omar Married Her Brother*
July 18th, 2019
_





President Donald Trump (Fox News Screenshot: July 17, 2019)


President Donald Trump said that there’s “a lot of talk” that Rep. Ilhan Omar may have married her own brother on Wednesday, but added that he knows “nothing” about the allegation.

This is the first time the president has commented publicly on accusations that Omar, a member of the freshman Democrat “squad,” may have been involved in a fraudulent marriage in order to game the immigration system.





Prompted by a reporter’s question about the situation as he departed the White House, Trump said, “There’s a lot of talk about the fact that she was married to her brother. I know nothing about it.”

He added, “I don’t know, but I’m sure that somebody would be looking at that.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

332-95-1: House votes to kill Al Green’s impeachment resolution

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 6:41 pm on July 17, 2019 

Trump is off his Twitter game. The vote finished about five minutes ago as I write this and he still isn’t gloating about it on social media.

ADVERTISEMENT







AOC draws an early 2020 challenger


Another day, another reminder that Pelosi’s struggling to control her caucus. And for nothing, really: It sounds like Al Green wasn’t even trying to make the sale to wary Dems with his impeachment resolution. If you’re going to force a vote, at least pack it full of lefty grievances about POTUS — obstruction of justice, emoluments, sexual assault allegations, and so on. Instead Green went all-in on racism.

A country that’s had actual slaveholders as president — whom it reveres to this day — isn’t impeaching Trump over racist tweets.

But 95 Democrats signaled their support for impeachment, while 137 opposed it — a dramatic split signaling trouble ahead for a divided party.

The 332-95 vote to table the impeachment article drafted by Representative Al Green, Democrat of Texas, constituted the first action by the House since Democrats took control in January on a measure to impeach Mr. Trump, a significant move that Speaker Nancy Pelosi of California and other party leaders have toiled to avoid. By agreeing to table the article, Ms. Pelosi and the Democrats put off — at least for now — a prolonged and divisive debate over whether Mr. Trump’s conduct warrants his expulsion…

Mr. Green’s resolution makes no mention of Robert S. Mueller III’s report or other instances of possible abuses of power by the president that are being studied by the House Judiciary Committee as possible grounds for impeachment. *Instead, it contains a single article that refers to the vote on Tuesday to condemn Mr. Trump’s tweets as racist*, and concludes: “Donald John Trump has, by his statements, brought the high office of the president of the United States in contempt, ridicule, disgrace, and disrepute, has sown seeds of discord among the people of the United States, has demonstrated that he is unfit to be president, and has betrayed his trust as president of the United States to the manifest injury of the people of the United States, and has committed a high misdemeanor in office.”

“With all the respect in the world for Mr. Green,” Pelosi said earlier, “we have six committees who are working on following the facts in terms of any abuse of power, obstruction of justice and the rest that the president may have engaged in. That is the serious path that we are on — not that Mr. Green is not serious.” Mr. Green was not, in fact, serious. Unless the thing he was serious about was a bit of virtue-signaling for lefties.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nutty Buddy
> View attachment 5082


Huli Huli Racist.

Your Boi is going full-racist. You gonna pretend you're dumb to notice?

Huli Huli Racist. Be funny if it weren't so sick.


----------



## Friesland (Jul 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You smart people are kinda emotional today.


The lyrical poets will do that to a true student of humanities, Huli Huli Boi. We are very in touch with our emotions. I read some Rumi, too. It filled my heart. So I wept.

Sorry, might be a bit off the site for the next 30 days. 10 days on a college tour back east, then two weeks on some European beaches. 

I'll probably get some access now and again, so you won't miss me completely. 

Hope you find your house in that time, Huli Huli Boi. Or at least save enough for some insurance. I'm sure an economical geniouz like you will figure something out.

And maybe our nice haired friend will find his man-bits. Or just keep "breathing" his little racist breaths.

Love,
Friesland.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The lyrical poets will do that to a true student of humanities, Huli Huli Boi. We are very in touch with our emotions. I read some Rumi, too. It filled my heart. So I wept.
> 
> Sorry, might be a bit off the site for the next 30 days. 10 days on a college tour back east, then two weeks on some European beaches.
> 
> ...


Bye.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

CBS News has a longer clip, which leads in with Ocasio-Cortez lamenting border detentions of illegally crossing kids, leaving zero doubt that it's illegals she is addressing in her syrupy statement.

It was an astonishing statement to make, effectively indoctrinating illegal alien children into thinking the U.S. somehow "belongs" to them, same as it belongs to the citizens of the country. She used an example from her childhood about how her father told her the capital "belonged" to her — a nonsensical, if understandable, statement a parent might tell a child, into extending such a declaration to anyone within U.S. borders. "It belongs to everyone," she insisted. And make no mistake: it was illegals she was talking about. At about the 2:37 mark in the CBS clip, she says she's "not surprised" that President Trump told the squad to "go back to their country" because Trump "has authorized raids, without warrants, on thousands of families across this country."

She was referring to illegal aliens who have passed through all due legal process and have ignored legal orders to leave the country.

Now it belongs to them? A statement like this effectively renounces any value of U.S. citizenship in the U.S. republic, in favor of just being here as entitling one to the right to own everything in it. And it's telling that she's using the kids as her wedge for arguing that all illegals are free to stay here as the actual owners of the U.S., with as much claim to its bounty as actual citizens.

Ocasio-Cortez alters between treacle and umbrage in her statement, attempting to seize the high ground for the cameras. Yet what she's just declared is yet another bottom dropping out as she advances her "narrative." That not only do illegals have a right to be here — alongside terrorists and anti-Americans — they actually are entitled to everything the U.S. has.

This is the statement of someone who doesn't want the U.S. to exist. She's like a top spinning out of control. No wonder Nancy Pelosi has her hands full. Ocasio-Cortez is a walking campaign ad for the Trump re-election effort.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He wants California at Arkansas prices. I guess he could move to Blythe and buy gas in Arizona.


I have filled up in Nevada when I didn't really need to just to top off and save a couple of bucks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The lyrical poets will do that to a true student of humanities, Huli Huli Boi. We are very in touch with our emotions. I read some Rumi, too. It filled my heart. So I wept.
> 
> Sorry, might be a bit off the site for the next 30 days. 10 days on a college tour back east, then two weeks on some European beaches.
> 
> ...


Have a nice fossil fueled trip.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I have filled up in Nevada when I didn't really need to just to top off and save a couple of bucks.


Happy fossil fueling!


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

My father dropped out of high school to join USMC in 1943 and told me that he would always be a Marine, even though he served less than three years (the war ended).  I have heard that same sentiment from other Marines.

However, it appears there are limits --

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/duncan-hunter-ordered-stop-using-marine-corps-emblem-campaign-n1030826

"The Marine Corps has issued a cease-and-desist letter to Rep. Duncan Hunter, R-Calif., for using the official Corps emblem and phrase on campaign mailers that link his likely 2020 opponent and two Democratic congresswomen to terror."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Racist.
> 
> Your Boi is going full-racist. You gonna pretend you're dumb to notice?
> 
> Huli Huli Racist. Be funny if it weren't so sick.


Racism-Russia-Retard.



Rinse.

Repeat.

Recycle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> My father dropped out of high school to join USMC in 1943 and told me that he would always be a Marine, even though he served less than three years (the war ended).  I have heard that same sentiment from other Marines.
> 
> However, it appears there are limits --
> 
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The lyrical poets will do that to a true student of humanities, Huli Huli Boi. We are very in touch with our emotions. I read some Rumi, too. It filled my heart. So I wept.
> 
> Sorry, might be a bit off the site for the next 30 days. 10 days on a college tour back east, then two weeks on some European beaches.
> 
> ...


America will still be great when you get back.
#KAG.
Kill em with kindness.

signed, giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> My father dropped out of high school to join USMC in 1943 and told me that he would always be a Marine, even though he served less than three years (the war ended).  I have heard that same sentiment from other Marines.
> 
> However, it appears there are limits --
> 
> ...


Is anyone supporting Duncan Hunter?
Nobody, including his wife is on his side.
If you're trying to convince us he's a douchebag, nice work.

Even war heroes can be duplicitous bastards.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is anyone supporting Duncan Hunter?
> Nobody, including his wife is on his side.
> If you're trying to convince us he's a douchebag, nice work.
> 
> Even war heroes can be duplicitous bastards.


I recall you said that about McCain also, and then ran away when I asked in what way he was duplicitous.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I recall you said that about McCain also, and then ran away when I asked in what way he was duplicitous.


The crazy guy with the white stuff around his mouth.
I turn and walk away.

Its natural and logical.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The crazy guy with the white stuff around his mouth.
> I turn and walk away.
> 
> Its natural and logical.


What does that have to do with McCain?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The crazy guy with the white stuff around his mouth.
> I turn and walk away.
> 
> Its natural and logical.


It occurred to me after finishing my morning coffee that you might have been referring to when McCain got up from his deathbed and did his patriotic duty to oppose the traitor in the White House.

I'm still not sure how that fits into the definition of "duplicitous", unless you leashed organ-grinder monkeys have your own dictionaries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

The SDNY Just Crushed One of the Left’s Biggest Dreams

Posted at 10:18 am on July 18, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







FILE – This April 11, 2018 file photo shows attorney Michael Cohen in New York. President Donald Trump said Sunday, April 15, 2018, that all lawyers are now “deflated and concerned” by the FBI raid on his personal attorney Cohen’s home and office. (AP Photo/Mary Altaffer, File)





Judge William H. Pauley III announced that prosecutors in the Southern District of New York revealed this development to the court in a status report, as media companies including The New York Times, Associated Press, CNN, and Dow Jones & Co. have pushed to unseal the search warrant materials related to the case. The end of the investigation likely means no additional charges will be filed against anyone, including the president.

“We are pleased that the investigation surrounding these ridiculous campaign finance allegations is now closed,” Trump’s attorney Jay Sekulow said in a statement. “We have maintained from the outset that the President never engaged in any campaign finance violation.”

And with that, the last great hope for the left to nail Trump on something criminal has breathed its last breath. There will be no Trump in handcuffs. The SDNY isn’t going to expose mountains of fraud within the Trump organization and Cohen will not be bringing anyone along with him to prison.

As an aside, I could write another entire piece about how this shows just how clueless our chattering class in the media actually are. The grand pronouncements on the cable networks, the scathing, faux intellectual editorials, and the confident claims on Twitter, all completely wrong. *Again.*




_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ***Live Updates*** Trump Holds North Carolina Rally*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The divider in chief only goes to idiot friendly areas looking for suckers like you. If there is one thing he knows its how to con people like you with blatant demagoguery.

Again, if he wins again, America deserves it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Racism-Russia-Retard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore

Deflect

Repeat

Racism doesn't exist, and again . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> It occurred to me after finishing my morning coffee that you might have been referring to when McCain got up from his deathbed and did his patriotic duty to oppose the traitor in the White House.
> 
> I'm still not sure how that fits into the definition of "duplicitous", unless you leashed organ-grinder monkeys have your own dictionaries.


They have been ingrained with their own set of responses to select stimuli.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The divider in chief only goes to idiot friendly areas looking for suckers like you. If there is one thing he knows its how to con people like you with blatant demagoguery.
> 
> Again, if he wins again, America deserves it.


If he wins blame the Democrats...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The crazy guy with the white stuff around his mouth.
> I turn and walk away.
> 
> Its natural and logical.


Reminds me of the scene in Pirates of the Caribbean when Will Turner accuses Jack Sparrow of cheating.  To which Sparrow responds “Pirate”?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If he wins blame the Democrats...


So you will still vote for t?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have been ingrained with their own set of responses to select stimuli.


Ahhhh, your pavlovian response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The divider in chief only goes to idiot friendly areas looking for suckers like you. If there is one thing he knows its how to con people like you with blatant demagoguery.
> 
> Again, if he wins again, America deserves it.


That knee is a jerkin’ today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The divider in chief only goes to idiot friendly areas looking for suckers like you. If there is one thing he knows its how to con people like you with blatant demagoguery.
> 
> Again, if he wins again, America deserves it.


Need another tissue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Fox News is America's most watched cable news network. But at least with respect to its prime-time commentary programs, Fox News is not "news" at all, but a right-wing propaganda machine that has helped to fracture American politics by undermining the shared sense of empirical reality necessary for a healthy democracy.

Fox News is both a mouthpiece for President Trump and a mechanism for implanting ideas and voices in Trump's head. Trump then repeats these ideas and parrots the voices, sometimes word for word, believing they are his own.

Donald Trump has now told more than 10,000 public lies since 2016. Communications scholars and other social scientists have shown that Fox News lies to its audience so often that a person who watches _no TV news at all_ would know more about factual current events than a regular Fox viewer.

Fox News traffics in white racial resentment, white identity politics, overt racism, white victimology, nativism, xenophobia and misogyny, as well as bigotry and fear-mongering against Muslims and other out-groups. Donald Trump does the same things.

Donald Trump is an authoritarian with no respect for the rule of law and democracy. He has used scripted violence and stochastic terrorism to target his political enemies, with the most recent example being his attacks on the four nonwhite Democratic congresswomen he recently told to leave America unless they are willing to comply with his racially authoritarian regime.

Other researchers have shown how Tucker Carlson's show, and Fox News in general, mainstream white-supremacist talking points found online and elsewhere. Have you found this to be true?

Absolutely. Tucker Carlson has built his career over the last decade on the inherent authority which comes with being on television. He can use his platform to mainstream white nationalist or white supremacist talking points and ideas that his audience otherwise would not be privy to. Tucker Carlson has managed to pervert the privilege with comes with being on television into an opportunity to mainstream white nationalism.

What Tucker is doing is not abstract. Mainstreaming these talking points puts vulnerable communities under direct threat of physical and material harm. The FBI has documented a rise in hate crimes since Trump's campaign and through to the third year of his presidency. There have been massacres targeting Muslims, black people and Jewish people in churches, mosques and synagogues. There is a real life-and-death consequence from the unfettered white nationalism on Fox News, the No. 1 cable news network in the country.

https://www.salon.com/2019/07/18/media-expert-how-tucker-carlson-and-fox-news-have-mainstreamed-unfettered-white-nationalism/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Communications scholars and other social scientists have shown that Fox News lies to its audience so often that a person who watches _no TV news at all_ would know more about factual current events than a regular Fox viewer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Communications scholars and other social scientists have shown that Fox News lies to its audience so often that a person who watches _no TV news at all_ would know more about factual current events than a regular Fox viewer.


collusion was it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you will still vote for t?


Still?
I didn't vote for him in the last election...
I won't vote for him in the next either.
Not my vote you need to worry about ya wanker, it's those voters that backed Obama and then backed Trump that you need to worry about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still?
> I didn't vote for him in the last election...
> I won't vote for him in the next either.
> Not my vote you need to worry about ya wanker, it's those voters that backed Obama and then backed Trump that you need to worry about.


Not worried, life goes on. t or no t after 2020 the damage is done. The image of America here and around the world is heavily damaged and will be for quite sometime to come.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Liar


*Hey dooofus....it's not nice to call someone a liar*
*when they've ACTUALLY stated the TRUTH.*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still?
> I didn't vote for him in the last election...
> I won't vote for him in the next either.
> Not my vote you need to worry about ya wanker, it's those voters that backed Obama and then backed Trump that you need to worry about.


#KAG


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> When you put your pouty voice on it is hard to tell whether you are being serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its July 2019 sherlock.
We're #1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its July 2019 sherlock.
> We're #1


I know, I know, the next year to be the hottest year ever!


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its July 2019 sherlock.
> We're #1


Didn't read what I wrote?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't read what I wrote?


"Didint you weed wut I wote"?

Tissue?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Didint you weed wut I wote"?
> 
> Tissue?


I guess that means you didn't, and now you are trying to taunt your way out of your error.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess that means you didn't, and now you are trying to taunt your way out of your error.


Very t like . . . birds of a feather, white nationalist birds, fly together.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I know, the next year to be the hottest year ever!


*The Democratic Party has a " New " acronym....*

*Filthy*
*Ass*
*Grifting *
*Scum*

*




*

*Nothing good comes from them..............*


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess that means you didn't, and now you are trying to taunt your way out of your error.


"This map is a year old. With the recent (July 1) increase in California tax by the gallon, we edged ahead of Pennsylvania again, but not 80 cents per gallon ahead. How much do you think the special low-pollution mix adds to the cost in California?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> "This map is a year old. With the recent (July 1) increase in California tax by the gallon, we edged ahead of Pennsylvania again, but not 80 cents per gallon ahead. How much do you think the special low-pollution mix adds to the cost in California?"


Haven't we learned over the years that laying out the data and/or argument in a precise, logical, well reasoned and easy to comprehend way doesn't register with those who were told what their opinion should be?


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

*

Poster ( 1 )*
espola said: ↑
I guess that means you didn't, and now you are trying to taunt your way out of your error.

*Poster ( 2 )*


espola said:


> "This map is a year old. With the recent (July 1) increase in California tax by the gallon, we edged ahead of Pennsylvania again, but not 80 cents per gallon ahead. How much do you think the special low-pollution mix adds to the cost in California?"


*Now Spola is talking to himself................*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fox News is America's most watched cable news network. But at least with respect to its prime-time commentary programs, Fox News is not "news" at all, but a right-wing propaganda machine that has helped to fracture American politics by undermining the shared sense of empirical reality necessary for a healthy democracy.
> 
> Fox News is both a mouthpiece for President Trump and a mechanism for implanting ideas and voices in Trump's head. Trump then repeats these ideas and parrots the voices, sometimes word for word, believing they are his own.
> 
> ...


Is that the salon you get your toes done?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Communications scholars and other social scientists have shown that Fox News lies to its audience so often that a person who watches _no TV news at all_ would know more about factual current events than a regular Fox viewer.


Scholars?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

I think this towel head is the result of her dad fucking a special needs goat,



POSTED ON JULY 18, 2019 BY SCOTT JOHNSON IN ILHAN OMAR
*DAVID STEINBERG: TYING UP LOOSE THREADS IN THE CURIOUS CASE*
In four intensely reported investigative columns — here (August 13, 2018), here(October 23, 2018), here (October 30, 2018), and here (November 5, 2018), — David Steinberg has explored the evidence suggesting that Ilhan Omar entered into a sham marriage with her brother in 2009. This is his fifth. He titles it “Meet Leila Elmi: The Missing Link Showing Ilhan Omar Married Her Brother.” Drawing on his research, interviews, and social media evidence he makes the case that Omar has engaged in a variety of fraudulent activities and willful misrepresentations related to her marital arrangements. He writes:

On October 22, 2008, the U.S. State Department stopped accepting applications for the Priority 3/Refugee Family Reunification program — the process by which refugees can apply for asylum if one family member is already a legal U.S. resident. State halted the program because DNA testing — primarily of Somalis — had concluded that perhaps 87 percent of applicants were fraudulently claiming family relationships.

Despite continuing war, Somalia of 2008 was not comparable to the open hell of the early 1990s, when an eight-year-old Ilhan and her family fled to Kenya’s Dadaab refugee camps. She lived there from 1991 until 1995, aged eight to 12. Lutheran Immigration and Refugee Services then helped Ilhan, her sister Sahra, and their father Nur Said receive asylum in the United States along with thousands of other Somalis.

The complicated moral question of fraud, let alone fault, among this 1990s wave of refugees escaping civil war will never be answered with accurate statistics. We will have to settle for adjectives like “widespread” and “rampant.” Yet the negative outcomes cannot be ignored. Even refugees with strong desire to assimilate with Western civic order are hampered by the possible discovery of conflicting documents. And compromising information becomes leverage in a community already difficult to police.

Twelve-year-old Ilhan had no say on the manner in which she arrived in the United States.

However, U.S. Congresswoman Ilhan Abdullahi Omar (D-MN) is now under scrutiny for acts she took beginning in 2009 — not 1995. In 2009, Omar was a 26-year-old U.S. citizen. She had been a U.S. citizen for nearly nine years.

Additionally, the foreign national Omar apparently helped commit fraud was not fleeing hell in 2009, either. Ahmed Nur Said Elmi was a long-time citizen of the United Kingdom. He even possessed a high school diploma from the United States: Elmi attended a St. Paul, Minnesota high school for his senior year of 2002-2003, and graduated before returning to London.

We look to 1995 not to incriminate a kid, but to answer questions about what Omar did 14 years later as an adult U.S. citizen.

Please read the verified evidence below — and read it alongside the three years of verified evidence published by Scott Johnson, Preya Samsundar, and myself (our work is linked here). The answers to those questions about 2009 appear to give probable cause to investigate Omar for eight instances of perjury, immigration fraud, marriage fraud, up to eight years of state and federal tax fraud, two years of federal student loan fraud, and even bigamy.

To be clear: The facts describe perhaps the most extensive spree of illegal misconduct committed by a House member in American history.

———————-


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

https://t.co/gdhYT1R2HC


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/gdhYT1R2HC


You are immersed in a septic tank of hate and disregard.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/gdhYT1R2HC


Are you too embarrassed to just link directly to PJ Media?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

Attribution: Screen Capture / Tiwtter

Rep. Ilhan Omar explains true patriotism in the face of Trump's racist nationalism
Jul 18, 2019 10:11am PDT by Mark Sumner, Daily Kos Staff





106247
At his Wednesday night rally, Donald Trump accused Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar of “hating America” and “saying vile things” about this country. But Omar has repeatedly expressed her love for the United States and her appreciation for being welcomed into the nation as an 8-year-old Somali refugee. 

On Thursday morning, Omar provided a brief response to Trump’s claims—one that differentiates between nationalism and a cult of personality, and genuine patriotism



✔
https://twitter.com/IlhanMN/status/1151217500480315394

True patriotism is not about blindly supporting a single Administration.

True patriotism is about fighting for our country and its dignity.

True patriotism means making sure people of our country and our Constitution are uplifted and protected.




87.7K
12:50 PM - Jul 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

47.2K people are talking about this


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

JULY 19, 2019
*Democrats Hate America and Americans*
By William L. Gensert
Recently, I wrote an articleexpounding on the theory that Barack Obama didn’t hate America, he hated Americans.  Current events involving prominent (heck, all) Democrats, however, have given me a reason to doubt my hypothesis.  I now believe he hates both America and Americans; and at this point, looking at the slate of Democrats who seek the presidency, as well as the constant and visceral provocations of the four female morons of the idiocracy, he is not alone.

In fact, the Democratic Party (let’s just call them the “New Woke Party”) have metamorphosed from an entity concerned with politics into a religion steeped in a comprehensive creed of hatred and resentment. 

Eight years of Obama decimated the Democratic Party.  Politically, Americans are mostly center-right and during his presidency, they voted out Democrats in droves.  Yet, those of the “New Woke” choose to believe this was not because Americans didn’t support his “I hate America and Americans” domestic and foreign policies.  He simply did not move far enough to the left and that his failure was the result of him merely not hating us enough.

The New Woke creed preaches that America was created by genocide, slavery, and greed.  Unique in the world, we are a nation with no redeeming qualities.  As Barry’s pal Jeremiah Wright said, “God damn America.”  At the time he said it and Barry cheered, however, they were outliers.  Now it is Democratic Party policy that America is deserving of neither respect nor admiration, much less love. 

Therefore, you will never hear a Democrat, especially one running for president, ever say anything positive about this country or its citizenry.  The New Woke believe there is nothing positive that can be said and that all Americans who don’t believe exactly as they do are evil.

Though it was Americans who created this vile America, magnanimously, the New Woke afford us an opportunity for redemption.  But only if we accept the New Woke creed in its entirety.  Diverge even a “smidgen” (as Barry would say) and all chance of redemption will be lost – and the hatred showered upon Americans will be deserved because we had our chance.

The beauty of this is that it allows them the luxury of despising America and Americans while still pretending that they alone are taking the “high road.” 






Yet, they can’t come out and say, “Support every one of our ‘Ten Commandments of Wokeness’ or we will hate you.”  They must make it about racism, or greed, or Islamophobia, etc., anything that can be portrayed by their apostles in the media as evil. 

They want open borders, with crossing illegally no longer a criminal act, free college and healthcare for illegals, as well as driver’s licenses and sanctuary, and of course the right to vote.  Point out that this is a better deal than citizens get, and you will be labeled a racist clinging to your guns and religion with an unnatural and malicious fear of the “other.”


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you too embarrassed to just link directly to PJ Media?


So we now know that when HRC referred to the “deplorables,” Trump agreed with her. He’s used them to great advantage, always saying after “I condemned (him) already” or “I was disappointed they were chanting that so I immediately talked over them (not).” The fact is he agrees with her, while saying “...but they’ll get me elected!”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So we now know that when HRC referred to the “deplorables,” Trump agreed with her. He’s used them to great advantage, always saying after “I condemned (him) already” or “I was disappointed they were chanting that so I immediately talked over them (not).” The fact is he agrees with her, while saying “...but they’ll get me elected!”


t needs to be reelected so the statute of limitations runs out. It will get ugly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


>


Here’s a box of tissues tweety.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t needs to be reelected so the statute of limitations runs out. It will get ugly.


How many more days now?
We were at 11 when I lost count


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 19, 2019
> *Democrats Hate America and Americans*
> By William L. Gensert
> Recently, I wrote an articleexpounding on the theory that Barack Obama didn’t hate America, he hated Americans.  Current events involving prominent (heck, all) Democrats, however, have given me a reason to doubt my hypothesis.  I now believe he hates both America and Americans; and at this point, looking at the slate of Democrats who seek the presidency, as well as the constant and visceral provocations of the four female morons of the idiocracy, he is not alone.
> ...





espola said:


>


TGIF


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


>


Isn’t America great!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So we now know that when HRC referred to the “deplorables,” Trump agreed with her. He’s used them to great advantage, always saying after “I condemned (him) already” or “I was disappointed they were chanting that so I immediately talked over them (not).” The fact is he agrees with her, while saying “...but they’ll get me elected!”


Shocking!  You Fries U grads are a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

I mean really, who goes bankrupt running a casino? Really who does that and more than once?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I mean really, who goes bankrupt running a casino? Really who does that and more than once?


Tell us.  I can’t stand the suspense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I mean really, who goes bankrupt running a casino? Really who does that and more than once?


It's not that unusual...
Educate yourself Daffy.
Start here:
https://www.worldcasinoindex.com/guide/failed-atlantic-city-casinos/


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!  You Fries U grads are a little slow on the uptake.


Yeah it took me until I watched him watching the idiots shouting "Send Her Back" to realize that he knows they're deplorables...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah it took me until I watched him watching the idiots shouting "Send Her Back" to realize that he knows they're deplorables...


Suckers are his bread and butter, always have been.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are immersed in a septic tank of hate and disregard.



*You are immersed feet up to your torso in Democratic refuse....*
*seething with hate and complete disregard for the TRUTH...!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah it took me until I watched him watching the idiots shouting "Send Her Back" to realize that he knows they're deplorables...



*America has finally become aware....!*


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Just browsing through the daily news today, it seems that telling customers to "Go back to your country" is losing a lot of people their jobs the last few days.  Maybe we're not all as bad as the t fans at his rallies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Just browsing through the daily news today, it seems that telling customers to "Go back to your country" is losing a lot of people their jobs the last few days.  Maybe we're not all as bad as the t fans at his rallies.


I saw that Limbaugh did the deficits don't matter anymore and never did dance.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Sometimes karma isn't instant, but it's quick enough.  Today's example from the news --  black dad takes his year-old son to a sporting goods store to get him his first basketball.  White manager follows them out of the store and accuses the dad of stealing the basketball.  Cops are called, and they let the guy go after he shows them his receipt.  Black dad then takes the ball back inside the store and gets his money back.

You might think that the karma is balanced there, but it's not.  Next twist of the universe - white manager gets fired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Sometimes karma isn't instant, but it's quick enough.  Today's example from the news --  black dad takes his year-old son to a sporting goods store to get him his first basketball.  White manager follows them out of the store and accuses the dad of stealing the basketball.  Cops are called, and they let the guy go after he shows them his receipt.  Black dad then takes the ball back inside the store and gets his money back.
> 
> You might think that the karma is balanced there, but it's not.  Next twist of the universe - white manager gets fired.


Now if the store gives the kid a basketball, case closed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Speaking of case closed, t is a racist, case closed.
Now ist a felon? Case open, all Mueller has to do is read his report out loud.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now if the store gives the kid a basketball, case closed.


Dad thought he was going to teach the kid about basketball, but instead, it was a lesson in justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Just browsing through the daily news today, it seems that telling customers to "Go back to your country" is losing a lot of people their jobs the last few days.  Maybe we're not all as bad as the t fans at his rallies.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


I was fairly certain it wasn't being covered in any of your usual sources, and thanks for confirming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I was fairly certain it wasn't being covered in any of your usual sources, and thanks for confirming.


A tale of two worlds, they aren't told these things.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Disavowing the disavow, the day after. Can't let the base think he's getting soft on duly elected representatives of the United States government by allowing them free speech and few will . . . "This is America".


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


As we all know, a lot more jobs were created during this time in Obama's presidency compared to T.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Sometimes karma isn't instant, but it's quick enough.  Today's example from the news --  black dad takes his year-old son to a sporting goods store to get him his first basketball.  White manager follows them out of the store and accuses the dad of stealing the basketball.  Cops are called, and they let the guy go after he shows them his receipt.  Black dad then takes the ball back inside the store and gets his money back.
> 
> You might think that the karma is balanced there, but it's not.  Next twist of the universe - white manager gets fired.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> As we all know, a lot more jobs were created during this time in Obama's presidency compared to T.


As we all know, 6 straight years of QE, shocking job numbers!  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> As we all know, a lot more jobs were created during this time in Obama's presidency compared to T.


Yeah, part time and government jobs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, part time and government jobs.


With pensions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> With pensions.


Jealous much.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealous much.


Never.
Not my nature.


Just pointing out things you miss.
-Giver-


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> With pensions.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/chasewithorn/2019/07/18/how-mike-pence-became-a-millionaire-from-government-pensions/amp/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never.
> Not my nature.
> 
> 
> ...


What did I miss?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Remember, this our country, not his.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> With pensions.


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/chasewithorn/2019/07/18/how-mike-pence-became-a-millionaire-from-government-pensions/amp/


Only 1 million?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did I miss?


How much time do we have?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*The Democrats' 'Ultimate Nightmare Scenario': Trump Loses By 5 Million Votes.... And Still Wins Re-Election*
Matt Vespa | Jul 19, 2019 5:50 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Alex Brandon_

When Hillary Clinton officially became a two-time presidential loser in 2016, the Left had a meltdown. Donald Trump had won and the former first lady will never become president. Racism, sexism, misogyny—the entire fruit salad of politically correct craziness that the Democrats chows down on a daily basis has spewed all over in an epic tantrum that has continued to this day. Some on the Left actually understood why Clinton lost: she was a terrible candidate. Yet, with 2020 on the horizon, the Democratic clown car is massive. The energy from the Left is at an all-time high. They want this man out of office. The problem is that the enthusiasm advantage Democrats had in 2018 is going to be neutralized with Trump at the top of the ticket. And the states where Democrats are gaining voters are worthless in the general election math for next year. So, start the clock, folks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Trump Lambastes the Democratic Party Over its Move Toward Abortion Up Until Birth: ‘What Happened to Our Values?’

Posted at 8:13 pm on July 19, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from Fox News, 










At a North Carolina rally Wednesday, President Trump lamented the Democratic Party’s cultural shift on abortion to the most permissible degree possible:

“Virtually every top Democrat also now supports late-term abortion, ripping babies straight from the mother’s womb, right up until the moment of birth.”

He’s not wrong about the endorsement — please see my coverage of every 2020 candidate’s position on late-term abortion here.

The Donald also referenced Virginia Governor Ralph Northam, who famously talked of murdering an infant with nonchalance — see here.

“Well, then you have…our governor from Virginia. So we’re talking about late-term; he’s talking about [if] the baby is born before the mother makes the decision. That was the first…I’ve heard of it. That’s the first most of you have heard of it, and then they pass legislation in various states saying that’s okay.”


In April, I wrote the following:

After a photo of Ralph in blackface from a medical school yearbook went viral just weeks into the new year, there were calls for the slaying-an-infant-is-alright Dem’s stepping down (see him refuse to shake a black man’s hand here).

But what does that say about where we are? Ralph put on makeup (or, he was the Klansman; it remains unclear). Applying the worst possible things to that photo, it doesn’t equal endorsing legislation — as a man who signs bills into law — to murder babies. Yet, which seems to have gotten all the traction?

Trump took a similar route:

“This is a baby that’s born. Nobody’s ever heard anything like that. Nobody’s ever seen anything like it. Nobody’s ever seen anything like it, and that actually when he had the scandal that became, can you believe it, the second biggest, can you believe that? How important it is, and yet that was the second biggest story. And what a shame when that’s the second biggest story.”

Then the President encapsulated the whole discussion, with a question some may not expect from New York’s most famed eccentric billionaire:

“What happened to our values?. Republicans believe that every life is a sacred gift of God. And that’s why I’ve asked Congress to prohibit extreme late-term abortion of babies.”

-ALEX


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Book Chronicling the Insanity to Stop Brett Kavanaugh’s Confirmation Hits #1, But the Media Are All Crickets. Coincidence?

Posted at 4:15 pm on July 19, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










As you may have heard via conservative channels, there’s a hot new book on the New York Times Best Seller list: Carrie Severino and Mollie Hemingway’s Justice on Trial chronicles the hysteria-soaked Supreme Court confirmation of Brett Kavanaugh.

Wanna tiptoe through the tulips of derangement? Here ya go:

The Kavanaugh Explosion And The Supreme Dangers Of Step Stupid

Kavanaugh: The Order Of Reason Vs. The Chaos Of Emotion, And Life As The King Of Rock ‘N’ Roll

New York Witches Schedule Event To Cast A Hex On Brett Kavanaugh And Other Rapists

In Light Of Kavanaugh, Nut On MSNBC Predicts A Possible ‘Thousand-Year Reich’






There was certainly enough meat on that bone to fill a book — the abject insanity that surrounded the hearings was so bizarre that just thinking of it is making me need a nap.

Who also seems to have gone to sleep: the media.

The press hasn’t seemed interested in the book’s success, despite its place at #6 in the NYT rankings and its #1 snag on Amazon before it was even available.

As reported by the Washington Examiner, the book was released July 9th, and it’s been crickets over at CNN, MSNBC, the AP, The Washington Post, CBS, and NYT.





Perhaps the silence is explained by National Review’s write-up of JOT, the headline for which was “The Plot Against Kavanaugh.”

From their review:

Many of these accusations were disproved immediately, but only after the media breathlessly reported them as worthy of consideration. The Rhode Island accuser admitted the story was false after the FBI looked into it, and more followed suit once their stories were exposed as frauds. But others hung on, and the Ford letter became the focus. The authors’ recounting of the tedious negotiations between Ford and Grassley just to get her to appear recalls the tension of those weeks and take the reader back to the craziness of the time.

…

The interest groups, protesters, mainstream media, and many of the Democratic senators themselves joined in a campaign to speak directly to the voters about defeating Kavanaugh — or anyone else Trump nominated. It was reminiscent, in some ways, of Trump’s 2016 campaign, in which he talked past reporters to address the voters directly through social media. But the Democrats were aiming at the wrong target. Their scattershot blasts of anti-Kavanaugh messages energized their base, but that base had already had their say and would not vote again until November. Even the Democrats could not stretch things out that long.

Co-author Mollie lamented the lack of MSM coverage:

“The New York Times’ first mention of our exhaustively reported and heavily researched book about the most important thing that happened to the country last year was when they had to place us on their best seller list. It is a sad reminder that many in the media are not interested in journalism but progressive advocacy.”

The Examiner noted such media mumness isn’t new:

It is a typical story, however, for some conservative books. For example, conservative talk show host Mark Levin’s latest, Unfreedom of the Press, was also ignored by media big shots, but debuted as the New York Times No. 1 best seller.

If you’ve got the energy to relive one of the last decade’s most mentally ill chapters in American politics, get your copy of the hardcover here.

And when you can, by the way, shop Jet.com. They’re an alternative to Amazon, and they’re fantastic. Customer service = A+.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

LOL: Trump Campaign Sells $15 Dollar Pack of Plastic Straws (Liberals Unamused)

Posted at 12:20 pm on July 19, 2019 by Sarah Lee

_ 
Look, the guy cracks me up and I won’t apologize for it. Case in point, the Trump campaign is selling a 10-pack of recyclable plastic straws, laser-engraved with the word “TRUMP” because, as the campaign tells it, “liberal paper straws don’t work.”






I don’t have to agree with every policy position to find that hilarious. Especially since it’s caused publications like VICE to get in their feelings about it and write pieces about the inferior quality, the only “theoretical” recyclability, and the (guffaw) market attractiveness of said straws.

First, plastic straws, like much of the plastic people throw away, are really only recyclable in theory. In practice, they’re too small and flimsy, and there’s not much of a market for the type of plastic they’re made from — thus the many ongoing campaigns to get people to stop using them.

But the president’s straws are touted as a way to “STAND WITH TRUMP” — unlike those flimsy straws, which couldn’t even stand up if they wanted to.

Bon Appetit wrote a piece a few years back, before the plastic straw environmentalism really took hold, and described in perfect detail what drinking through those mushy little paper tubes the “good guys” use was like in practice.

Somewhere along the journey of evolution we thought paper straws—you know those pink candy-cane-striped ones you buy in overpriced packs of six—were a great way to sip a gin and tonic. But no, they are not. In approximately 47 seconds, your straw begins to get soggier than a Huggies in a kiddie pool. Maybe you pause even longer to photograph it on a table with succulents, hand-lettered signs, and bowls of spiced peanuts. Now your straw has slowly begun to disintegrate into the cocktail (the drink the couple had at that dive bar where they had their first date), and what is that familiar note you’re getting? Ah yes, it tastes like a standardized test. Paper you chewed on as a dare but kind of liked. Gin was not meant to be consumed this way.

“Tastes like a standardized test” is just good writing.

In any event, there’s plenty of evidence to suggest that paper isn’t actually better for the environment because it doesn’t necessarily reduce pollution, as California (the source of most of this kind of nonsense any more. Like the dark cloud “source” in Stranger Things) has discovered. Furthermore, most of the plastic straw litter doesn’t come from us.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Despite Democratic Claims, New Report Reveals 95% of Border Children Have Been Reunited with Family or Sponsors

Posted at 6:26 pm on July 19, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










A report from Republicans on the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee reveals that the Trump administration’s reunited the vast majority of children at the border with their parents or a guardian.

Data from the Department of Health and Human Services indicates that 95% of kids released from custody have been “reunified with an individual sponsor or released to a parent.”

The document identifies more than 2,500 children separated at the border. According to the metrics — of 1,619 — 99% have been discharged.

From the report:

Of the 1,603 discharged children, 1,546 children—or 95 percent—were either reunified with an individual sponsor or released to a parent. Specifically, 1,061 children were released to a parent and 485 children were reunified with an individual sponsor,”

So what of the remainder?

Of the remaining 73 children who had not been reunited with an individual sponsor or released to a parent, HHS provided the following data:

▪ 16 children remain in the care of HHS’s Office of Refugee Resettlement (ORR), of which four children were determined to not have been separated from their parent;
▪ 21 children sought a voluntary departure, meaning that the child went back to his or her home country;
▪ 20 children aged out, meaning that these children turned 18 and by law ORR cannot keep them in their custody;

Furthermore, the report corrects a misconception that 30 minors remain cruelly separated from their parents:

Although Democrats allege that 30 children remain separated from their families, these children remain separated largely because either the parents pose a danger to their child or the parents have expressed an intent not to reunify with their child.

We have problems at the border. And adults who’ve attempted to sneak into the country have been detained — as they were under Obama as well.

The situation is a mess. But thanks to the report for providing a better understanding of what’s going on amid the crisis.





-ALEX







See 3 more pieces from me:





Elderly Home Depot Founder Punches Back At The Boycott Over His Support Of Trump: ‘It Sure As Hell Is Not Going To Stop Me’

Woman Sues Hospital: If She’d Known Her 4-Year-Old Had Down Syndrome, She Would’ve Aborted Him

Missouri Police Department: Hiding Felony Suspect’s Loud Flatulence Ratted Him Out

Find all my RedState work here.






_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

I remember this day, in second grade they brought a TV into our classroom and had us watch. I doubt that would happen in liberal schools today.
Sad.
APOLLO 11
Published 1 hour ago
*Apollo 11: 50 years on, the world celebrates the Moon landing*
By James Rogers | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*Melania Trump: We Hope A$AP Rocky Returns Home Soon*





Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
CHARLIE SPIERING19 Jul 2019153
1:46
*First Lady Melania Trump personally lobbied her husband to help A$AP Rocky’s release from Sweden, President Donald Trump confirmed on Friday.*

President Donald Trump confirmed reports that he was working to help A$AP Rocky, noting that the first lady was an early advocate for the rapper’s plight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

JULY 20, 2019
*Is the Democrats' wall of unreason on illegals cracking? Kyrsten Sinema breaks ranks*
By Monica Showalter
Is the Democratic wall of craziness starting to crack?

Arizona's Democratic Sen. Kyrsten Sinema, of all people, the former Code Pinker in the tutu, has come up with a sensible, bipartisan immigration proposal for ending asylum abuse, a proposal so good any Republican can support it.

According to National Review:

Senator Kyrsten Sinema (D., Ariz.) has joined a bipartisan group of nine colleagues proposing a pilot program that would expedite the deportation of migrants who make invalid asylum claims.

The senators outlined the Operation Safe Return program, which would allow the deportation of migrants within 15 days if their asylum claims are not credible, in a letter sent to acting Secretary of Homeland Security Kevin McAleenan on Wednesday.

“We write to urge you to use authorities in use as of June 30, 2019, to implement Operation Safe Return, a pilot program to rapidly, accurately, and fairly determine those families who have crossed the southern border that clearly do not have a valid legal claim and safely return them to their home countries,” the senators wrote. “Through this program, we expect that we can meet our commitments to humanitarian protections while ensuring proper efficiency, timeliness, order, and fairness in the credible fear screening process.”

Sinema and Republican senator Ron Johnson of Wisconsin led the effort to develop the program in response to the ongoing humanitarian crisis that has arisen at border-detention facilities in recent months due to overcrowding.

That's addressing reality on the ground. It's an incredible break from the insanity, led by the far-left freshman House "squad," and highly visible in the Democratic presidential nomination racee, of the Democrats now. This Democratic insanity wall has been evident in all sorts of acts and policy proposals. First the Democrats uniformly denied there was ever a border crisis despite the data. Then on the stateside they held out a banquet of incentives for illegal border crossers including free health care that Americans pay through the nose for. After that, they sought to thwart any reasonable effort by President Trump to get control of the border - no piddly $6 billion to build a wall so that the Border Patrol could focus on drug smugglers instead of babysit family units, no Defense money for a wall despite a clear national emergency. Not even money for toothpaste for detention centers, based on the votes from the squad. They also thwarted any effort to find out how many illegals are here via the Census. They yelled 'concentration camps' for illegal border crossers, called for the abolition of ICE, demanded the decriminalization of illegal border crossers, escorted rejected illegals back over into the U.S., and then screamed bloody murder about ICE raids to deport illegals who have already had their day in court and been ordered deported, throwing in legal advice for thwarting the process because nothing superceded the rights of illegals to stay. Democrats have been so solicitous of the interests of illegals in these acts, they have done it at the expense of Americans, making themselves the party of illegals and raising questions about whether they were more interested in importing a foreign cadre of socialist voters and padding congressional seat numbers than representing the country they were sworn to uphold.

And with the exception of that toothpaste vote, they were unanimous in their insanity. All ten hands went up at that Democratic debate on forking over taxpayer-paid free health care for illegals who haven't put a dime into the system. 

But something broke with Sinema's sensible, reality-based proposal. She's a blue Senator in a red state, which suggests she knows that voters aren't happy with the insanity wall. She must know that political tides can turn. What's more, she's got an election ahead in six years, quite a bit longer down the line than many Democrats, meaning she's in a safe spot in terms of fundraising from the left - the lefties will forget this in six years. The risk for her among her fellow leftists who bankroll candidates is actually fairly low.

And in taking her sane position, she will build up bipartisan support for whatever reelection she may want years late and that might not be forgotten, voters forget less.

Even more important, a crisis may be averted for her border state if her proposal goes through, which would be good news for migrant-flooded Arizona.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I remember this day, in second grade they brought a TV into our classroom and had us watch. I doubt that would happen in liberal schools today.
> Sad.


That's interesting.  It happened on a Sunday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> That's interesting.  It happened on a Sunday.


Maybe it was another launch or maybe it was Sunday school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

This is what passes for comedy on the left,


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it was another launch or maybe it was Sunday school.


Or maybe in your time zone it was a Tuesday?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it was another launch or maybe it was Sunday school.


It was all a hoax anyway!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How much time do we have?


Like LE you can't be one just show your frustration when reality shines in on your dark, fictional existence. Is Avatar your favorite movie?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

t lies and his misinformed base cheer and chant never taking a minute to fact check his bs . . . what will they think when they wake up and realize they have been living a lie? Or will they continue to pretend all is right like our resident rubes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*PRAGER: We All Wanted To Love The Women's Soccer Team*





Bruce Bennett/Getty Images 







By DENNIS PRAGER 
July 20, 2019 
 31.5k views
For the first time in my life, I did not root for an American team. Whatever the sport, I have always rooted American. But if those who called into my radio show were representative of my audience, many millions of Americans made the same sad choice.






Duration 0:31


It takes a lot for people like me not to root for an American team. But Megan Rapinoe, the foul-mouthed star of the team, and her fellow players made it possible.

The U.S. women's team disgraced itself. Either its members were cowed into submission by Rapinoe or they agreed (or, at least, never disagreed) with her attacks on the president, her reference to the White House as the "f—-ing White House," her refusal since 2016 to participate in the national anthem and her repeatedly shouting during the team's parade in New York City, "New York, you're the motherf—-ing best!"

For example, Rapinoe said, "Every member of the team that I have talked to would not go" to the White House.

Rapinoe is a great soccer player. Other than that, she is unimpressive. She comes across as arrogant, a fool and a lowlife.

Why a fool? Because she thinks she has something important to say to the American people and that we need to hear it because she is a great soccer player. She is not alone in this conceit. Tom Steyer and other billionaires think the same thing about themselves: that because they are better at making money than almost everybody, they must be wiser than almost everybody.

People who excel in one thing are tempted to think they are smart about everything, but that is almost never the case. There is no reason at all to assume that people who excel in anything (other than wisdom) are wiser than anybody else. And here's the kicker (no pun intended): People who think they are wise because they excel at something unrelated to wisdom are fools.

And why is Rapinoe a lowlife? What would you label any adult who constantly used the F-word in public (especially during events when children are expected to be present or watching)? Or does being a star — like the foul-mouthed Robert De Niro — make you less of a lowlife?

The American women's soccer team is unified in protesting on behalf of "equal pay for equal work." They regard their team as a perfect example because its members receive less money than members of the U.S. men's soccer team — despite the fact that the women have a much better record.


But there is a reason the male players earn more. Among other things — such as the women's team's vote for financial security in the form of guaranteed salaries rather than revenue share — men's soccer generates far more money than women's soccer.

According to the Los Angeles Times: FIFA's "2018 financial report said it earned revenue of $5.357 billion from the men's tournament in Russia. ... Forbes estimated the Women's World Cup will generate about $131 million for the four-year cycle ending in 2022."

So, unless people should be paid according to gender (which they now are in Norway) rather than according to revenue and profits, male soccer players will earn more money than female soccer players.

There are only two ways to equitably ensure male and female players earn the same amount of money. One is to pool all the money earned by both teams and then distribute an equal amount to all the players, men and women. The other is to end sex-based teams: Men and women compete to play on one team (composed of both men and women), and any woman who makes the team is guaranteed the same income as any man on the team.

Until then, the women's soccer team and the left want to have their cake and eat it, too. (Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand, for example, tweeted this non sequitur: "Here's an idea: If you win 13-0 — the most goals for a single game in World Cup history — you should be paid at least equally to the men's team.") They want women to have their own soccer teams — because biology has made it impossible for almost any woman to successfully compete with men in sports — yet earn the same amount as men do. But the reality is more people will watch men play soccer, just as more people watch major league baseball than minor league baseball — which is why major league baseball players earn more money than minor league players. But if we applied the equal-pay-for-equal-work principle to baseball, minor league and major league players would be paid the same amount.

With their politicization of their victory, their expletive-filled speech and their publicly expressed contempt for half their fellow citizens, the women of the U.S. women's soccer team succeeded in endearing themselves to America's left. But they earned the rest of the country's disdain, which is sad. We really wanted to love the team.


What we have here is yet another example of perhaps the most important fact in the contemporary world: Everything the left touches, it ruins.

_Dennis Prager is a nationally syndicated radio talk-show host and columnist. His latest book, published by Regnery in April 2018, is "The Rational Bible," a commentary on the book of Exodus. He is the founder of Prager University and may be contacted at dennisprager.com._


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _Dennis Prager is a nationally syndicated radio talk-show host and columnist. His latest book, published by Regnery in April 2018, is "The Rational Bible," a commentary on the book of Exodus. He is the founder of Prager University and may be contacted at dennisprager.com._


Is Prager University in the same athletic conference as Trump University?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*What In The World? Miss Michigan Had Her Crown Stripped Because She Refused To Wear A Hijab*
Beth Baumann | Jul 20, 2019 3:10 PM





_Source: Twitter/Kathy Zhu_

Conservative, Trump-supporting Miss Michigan, Kathy Zhu, was stripped of her crown on Thursday. According to the Miss World America (MWA) pageant, Zhu had her title revoked because her "social media accounts contain offensive, insensitive and inappropriate content."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Prager University in the same athletic conference as Trump University?


On ones way to tu on t airlines do they serve t steaks with a fine t wine whilst perusing t magazine which has ads for for t mortgage co? Oh yeah, no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*Border deaths declined in Trump’s first two years in office, data shows*





By Hollie McKay | Fox New
Video

A gut-wrenching photograph late last month of a father and daughter in the Rio Grande – while attempting to cross from Mexico into the United States – sharply exacerbated existing tensions over the ongoing border and migration crisis dividing Americans.

But while politicians and Presidential hopefuls expressed their outrage and pointed fingers at the Trump administration, official data indicates that Mexico-U.S. border deaths have actually declined in the first two years of the current administration.



*Elevate Your Home with the Latest Coastal Style*
Choose your key blue pieces and build from there, layering in white...

See More

The hand of a youth from Nuevo Laredo rests on the gate as he stops to watch a train pass, above the Rio Grande river on International Bridge 1 Las Americas, a legal port of entry which connects Laredo, Texas in the U.S. with Nuevo Laredo, Mexico, Thursday, July 18, 2019. (AP)

According to statistics compiled by the United States Border Patrol, there were 298 border deaths in 2017 and 283 in 2018, making it an average of 291 per year. The average yearly deaths under President Obama stood at 372 and 382 under the Bush administration.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Prager University in the same athletic conference as Trump University?


This was actually funny.
Blind squirrel phenomena.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

“I mean this is a guy that’s taken Trump airlines bankrupt, Trump vodka, nobody wanted it, Trump mortgage, was a disaster, Trump university was a fraud.” Rubio’s right—but he’s also barely scratched the surface.

https://gawker.com/a-complete-list-of-donald-trump-s-business-disasters-1764151188


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Right from the start, President Donald Trump has been one of the most controversial and divisive politicians in modern history. Some people see him as a very successful businessman and powerful leader. Others focus on his publicized faults and verified lies.

But there are still plenty of business failures that he would like America to forget. Trump University and Trump Vodka are just some of the flops that have the renowned Trump name attached to them. And while these minor Trump business failures only left a dent in his success record, his most notable failure with Trump Casinos nearly bankrupted Atlantic City.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/money-career/donald-trump-business-failures-complete-guide.html/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I mean this is a guy that’s taken Trump airlines bankrupt, Trump vodka, nobody wanted it, Trump mortgage, was a disaster, Trump university was a fraud.” Rubio’s right—but he’s also barely scratched the surface.
> 
> https://gawker.com/a-complete-list-of-donald-trump-s-business-disasters-1764151188


And he still beat your best.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right from the start, President Donald Trump has been one of the most controversial and divisive politicians in modern history. Some people see him as a very successful businessman and powerful leader. Others focus on his publicized faults and verified lies.
> 
> But there are still plenty of business failures that he would like America to forget. Trump University and Trump Vodka are just some of the flops that have the renowned Trump name attached to them. And while these minor Trump business failures only left a dent in his success record, his most notable failure with Trump Casinos nearly bankrupted Atlantic City.
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/money-career/donald-trump-business-failures-complete-guide.html/


Nearly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*Donald Trump Jr. Savages Michael Avenatti: ‘Really Enjoyed Meeting Your Ex-Wife at My Speech’*





Twitter/@DonaldJTrumpJr
JOSHUA CAPLAN20 Jul 20191,347
3:19
*Donald Trump Jr. trolled Michael Avenatti on Saturday, sharing a photo on social media of himself with the befallen lawyer’s ex-wife at a recent event.*

“Hey Creepy Porn Lawyer, appreciate you flagging this,” Trump Jr. wrote on Twitter with a photo posing with Lisa Storie at a joint event for the Lincoln Club of Orange County and the New Majority. “By the way, really enjoyed meeting your ex wife at my speech last night. It was a packed house unlike your presser.”

The event was in support of Trump Victory, a joint fundraising committee for Donald J. Trump for President the Republican National Committee (RNC).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Does t believe he can bequeath his throne to Ivanka.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

One thing is for sure t is making folk heroes out of "the squad".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One thing is for sure t is making folk heroes out of "the squad".


*‘It Makes Us Want to Support Him More’*


Amid a convulsive week in American politics, at one of the darkest rallies Donald Trump has ever held, his base showed up in force to tell the president he’s done nothing wrong.

PETER NICHOLASJUL 18, 2019 





RACHEL JESSEN
GREENVILLE, N.C.—Before the rally began, I wanted to know why they’d come.

In the heavy, humid hours, I walked up and down the line winding through a parking lot at East Carolina University to interview some two dozen people who wanted to see the president. Many didn’t make it inside. About 90 minutes before Donald Trump took the stage, police announced that the 8,000-person basketball arena was full and those still waiting would have to watch on an oversize TV monitor set up outside. Rather than head home, they stuck around for a tailgate party of sorts.


Some cracked open beers and lit cigars, sitting on folding chairs in front of the TV. People walked by in shirts that read in trump we trust and fuck off, we’re full. Earlier, in the 100-degree heat, a four-member family band called the Terry Train entertained the crowd with a song mocking CNN. _Lying Wolf Blitzer and Lying John King. Don Lemon lies about everything … Erin Burnett, can you hear us yet? We’ll give you a story you can never forget._ It built to this refrain: _CNN sucks!_

The event itself would soon turn into one of the darkest of Trump’s political career, with the president road testing a new enemy and eliciting from the crowd a fresh, frenzied three-word chant: “Send her back!” But even before he appeared, this week in American politics had been a convulsive one. Trump tweeted racist attacks on four Democratic congresswomen of color—including Ilhan Omar of Minnesota, the target of “Send her back!”—and the House, in turn, rebuked the president in a party-line vote.


Trump’s coarsening of political debate always leads to the same question: Did he go so far as to alienate even some of his own supporters? Did his blowing past the boundaries of acceptable discourse render him unelectable? That his base showed up in force last night, parroting his attacks on the congresswomen, once again showed that, for these voters, the answer is no. (Whether the suburban white women and independent voters who were part of his 2016 coalition feel the same is far from certain.)


Talking with the rallygoers, I couldn’t find one who faulted Trump for demonizing the freshman representatives, all four of whom are American citizens, calling on them to leave the United States and return to the “totally broken and crime infested places from which they came.” A few conceded that Trump occasionally fires off an inappropriate tweet, but said his accomplishments in office overshadow any offense. If anything, they said, his language springs from an authenticity they find refreshing. None of the people I spoke with considered his comments about the congresswomen racist.



“He’s not always the best at how he handles his emotions,” said Christian Carraway, 32, of Greenville, sitting on a folding chair outside the arena and waiting for Trump to appear. “He’s a very emotional guy. Passionate. But I like his policies and I think he has good intentions.” 

All seemed to accept Trump’s slight reformulation of his original tweets. Trump’s initial messages had a hard edge: “These places need your help badly, you can’t leave fast enough.” Amid an uproar over his comments, Trump reworked the argument a bit: He now says that if the congresswomen want to leave, they’re welcome to do so, but they’re also free to stay. 

It doesn’t appear that Trump’s supporters inside the arena, with their “Send her back!” chants, believed his message needed any softening. One thing was certain: When Trump stepped behind the podium, he looked out at an audience that was fertile ground for continued attacks on the four representatives—a crowd that believed the congresswomen may have deserved what they got.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*Ilhan Omar: ‘Racist’ Trump ‘Wants Every Black/Brown Person Deported And Muslims Banned’*
July 21st, 2019
_





US Representative Ilhan Omar (D-MN) speaks on stage during a town hall meeting at Sabathani Community in Minneapolis, Minnesota on July 18, 2019. (Photo by Kerem Yucel / AFP) (Photo credit should read KEREM YUCEL/AFP/Getty Images)
Democratic Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar tweeted that President Donald Trump is a “racist” who wants all minorities “deported and Muslims banned.”

“You all should end this charade and accept that this racist president wants every black/brown person deported and Muslims banned,” Omar tweeted Saturday night, responding to a Vice News post criticizing the president for his contention that those who do not love America should leave.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Video Emerges Showing Rep. Rashida Tlaib Going Absolutely Insane at 2016 Trump Event

Posted at 9:29 pm on July 20, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., questions Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump’s former lawyer, as he testifies before the House Oversight and Reform Committee, on Capitol Hill, Wednesday, Feb. 27, 2019, in Washington. (AP Photo/Alex Brandon)





This seems sane.

A video has surfaced showing Rep. Rashida Tlaib being forcibly removed from a Trump even in 2016. Tlaib is of course one of the four “squad” members led by Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. They’ve made their short careers out of race baiting, antisemitism, and pushing rabidly liberal narratives.


That is Secret Service having to physically restrain Tlaib and pull her out the door. Secret Service obviously isn’t in the business of removing hecklers, which means she must of presented herself as a physical threat, likely by trying to rush the stage.






In the video, she can be seen screaming and flailing about violently. She tries to hit the man who’s filming her a one point. What exactly she’s saying is hard to make out, but it’s obviously nothing wholesome.

This is a person who is now presented as the face of the Democrat party. She’s a vicious anti-Semite, has expressed support for Palestinian terrorists, and is associated with a laundry list of bad actors who have themselves supported terrorism. Is it really surprising to see her in the video acting the way she is? Not really. She and the rest of her cohorts express this kind of irrational hatred every single day.





You can imagine how the media would react if a Republican Congressperson were shown to have behaved this way. They would not be kind. Tlaib is essentially untouchable because of all the inter-sectional boxes she checks though. This video does give us a window into who she was before her election and it’s not a pretty sight.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

__
_
Georgetown Students Recoil at Trump’s Racist Statement on Immigration – Until They Find Out Obama Said It (Video)

Posted at 5:56 pm on July 20, 2019 by Alex Parker

 

[Screenshot from CampusReform, 










Sometimes people hate what Trump says…until they find out Obama said it.

Same goes for does and did — “kids in cages,” anyone?

Following the President’s recent plan to deport specific illegal immigrants who’ve refused their court order to go home voluntarily, Campus Reform’s Cabot Phillips took a trip to Georgetown University to get the students’ take on a citizenship crackdown.

But there was a bit of the ol’ prank: Cabot used a statement made by Barack instead of Adol — I mean, Donald.

Here’s the liberal icon’s quote:

“We are a nation of laws. Undocumented workers broke our immigration laws, and I believe that they must be held accountable. Especially those who may be dangerous. That’s why over the past six years, deportations of criminals are up 80 percent. And that’s why we’re going to keep focusing on threats to our security.”

Quite the contrast to mayors in NYC and LA — they’ve vowed to fight the federal power (here, here, and here).

When asked, the youngsters at Georgetown responded the way you might expect — they called out the white supremacy, nationalism (which, it should be noted, is not an inherently negative term — it’s the putting first of one’s own country), and xenophobia.





One apt pupil replied, “This was really awful.”





Another, apparently not understanding — perhaps thanks to the media — the meaning of “immigration” (here and here), remarked, “I think that’s a bad decision because, like, the United States should be open to immigrants.”

A particularly stalwart student, after having been presented with the reality, was hit with, “Do you think it’s still a practice of white nationalism to deport criminal illegal aliens?”

Cue the sound of cognitive dissonance:

“I think the way Trump’s doing it is.”

And there ya go.

One guy had, in my view, a level-headed reaction:

“I mean, it just shows the hypocrisy in politics. One person can say something five years ago, and next thing you know, it doesn’t apply to them anymore. And they can now be the morality police for whoever is in charge now.”

Nicely done.

Ready for Obama’s toxic racism?





Press Play:




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*Helen Raleigh: 'The squad' is now the face of the Democratic Party and that means Trump's gonna win*





 By Helen Raleigh | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below


Washington has been caught in a dumpster fire. It started with President Trump's tweets telling four Democratic congresswomen, who are also known as "the squad," to "go back" to the countries they came from. The Democratic-led House swiftly passed a resolution condemning President Trump as a racist.

Trump hasn't backed down, and he continues to lash out on Twitter. In a campaign rally, his supporters chanted "send her back" in reference to one member of the squad, Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn. Of course, the squad fired right back. Both #Sendherback and #IstandwithIlhan trended on Twitter, so it doesn't seem the dumpster fire will go out anytime soon.

Many on the right called the president's tweets not only wrong, but politically stupid.

LAURA INGRAHAM: 'THE SQUAD' IS ROOTED IN RADICALISM — AND RATTLED BY TRUMP'S SUCCESS

As an immigrant and as a writer, people who don't like what I have to say often tell me to "go back" to where ever they believe I came from. Such a phrase is derogatory, and I wish the person holding the presidency wouldn't say it. The tweets and chants of "send her back" are wrong, but I don't think Trump is being politically stupid.

Continue Reading Below


It's true his tweets briefly united the squad with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and the rest of the Democratic Party. But the timing seems like a deliberate strategy. Trump managed to tie the entire Democratic Party to radical Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., Ayanna Pressley, D-Mass., Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., and Omar. That strategy became clearer when he tweeted, "The 'squad' has moved the Democrat Party substantially LEFT, and they are destroying the Democrat Party."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

NEWS JULY 19, 2019
*Here's how many Mexicans want migrants to be deported back to Central America*
*So does this make them racist too, according to liberals?*


_





Photo by John Moore/Getty Images 
CARLOS GARCIA

A new poll of citizens in Mexico says that a majority are against the entrance of migrants from Central America to their country on their way to seek asylum in the United States.

The poll from the Washington Post and Reforma, a leading Mexican newspaper, found that nearly two thirds of Mexicans polled, 64 percent, said that migrants were a "burden" that took jobs and benefits away from their citizens.

The issue has become more contentious for Mexican nationals after President Donald Trump began a new policy of metering asylum seekers at the border, and making many wait in Mexico for the results of their request.

A video from Newsy featured a female Mexican citizen who angrily chanted, "you are not welcome here!" in a protest against migrants.

The poll also said that a majority, 55 percent, of Mexican citizens polled wanted the migrants to be deported back to their home countries.
_


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

In the past few days, t has alternated several times between criticism and support of the racist chanters at his rally. 

How do his supporters keep track of which side they are supposed to be on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> In the past few days, t has alternated several times between criticism and support of the racist chanters at his rally.
> 
> How do his supporters keep track of which side they are supposed to be on?


Love it or leave it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love it or leave it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> In the past few days, t has alternated several times between criticism and support of the racist chanters at his rally.
> 
> How do his supporters keep track of which side they are supposed to be on?


23 democrat candidates let them know which side they are supposed to be on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

With all the racism in this country why would this lying whore need to make this shit up?
Unless......



*Liar, Liar: Georgia House Minority Leader Caught In A Hate Hoax*
Beth Baumann | Jul 21, 2019 1:30 PM





_Source: Twitter/Erica Thomas_

Georgia State Rep. and Minority Leader Erica Thomas (D) took to Twitter on Saturday, saying a white man called her "a lazy SOB" and that she needed to go back to where she came from because she had too many items in the express lane at the local Publix. 



https://twitter.com/itsericathomas/status/1152417924315004928

Today I was verbally assaulted in the grocery store by a white man who told me I was a lazy SOB and to go back to where I came from bc I had to many items in the express lane. My husband wasn’t there to defend me because he is on Active Duty serving the country I came from USA!


74.8K
8:20 PM - Jul 19, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> In the past few days, t has alternated several times between criticism and support of the racist chanters at his rally.
> 
> How do his supporters keep track of which side they are supposed to be on?


They know the agenda, all walk backs are done with a wink and a nod. Like when t says he's the least racist or best for "the blacks" or best for the gays or anything else he says.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With all the racism in this country why would this lying whore need to make this shit up?
> Unless......
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the "hoax" part?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's the "hoax" part?


https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/07/21/liar-liar-georgia-house-minority-leader-caught-in-a-hate-hoax-n2550373


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Love it or leave it.


Yeah Trump is behaving like a racist a$$, but I agree those four need to find firmer ground because he seems too crafty for them at this point in their careers imho.
Refugees and first generation immigrants criticizing the way of life in their new home countries is always going to be looked down on.  Not saying they are wrong/right- only that's always going to be an uphill fight to anyone whose lived here for a while's sense of community. If they want to make such arguments then they need better strategy and grace.

For example, having just used their "that's racism" ray in a friendly fire incident on Nancy Pelosi- those four are going to need time recharge that sucker up again (and find more allies) before they even think about hogging up another weeks new cycle getting pummeled by Trump.  Otherwise this next week is going to be another bad news week for Dems.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/07/21/liar-liar-georgia-house-minority-leader-caught-in-a-hate-hoax-n2550373


He admitted calling her names.  Where is the hoax?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah Trump is behaving like a racist a$$, but I agree those four need to find firmer ground because he seems too crafty for them at this point in their careers imho.
> Refugees and first generation immigrants criticizing the way of life in their new home countries is always going to be looked down on.  Not saying they are wrong/right- only that's always going to be an uphill fight to anyone whose lived here for a while's sense of community. If they want to make such arguments then they need better strategy and grace.
> 
> For example, having just used their "that's racism" ray in a friendly fire incident on Nancy Pelosi- those four are going to need time recharge that sucker up again (and find more allies) before they even think about hogging up another weeks new cycle getting pummeled by Trump.  Otherwise this next week is going to be another bad news week for Dems.


Also let me take this moment to talk about Nancy Pelosi.  People like Nancy or don't like her.
Regardless, we're talking about this like it's cutting edge news, while Nancy had already made moves to publicly separate herself last week.  7 days ahead of the curve speaks to some strong political instinct.

That lady hits harder then any old lady I've ever known.  She came to play-


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah Trump is behaving like a racist a$$, but I agree those four need to find firmer ground because he seems too crafty for them at this point in their careers imho.
> Refugees and first generation immigrants criticizing the way of life in their new home countries is always going to be looked down on.  Not saying they are wrong/right- only that's always going to be an uphill fight to anyone whose lived here for a while's sense of community. If they want to make such arguments then they need better strategy and grace.
> 
> For example, having just used their "that's racism" ray in a friendly fire incident on Nancy Pelosi- those four are going to need time recharge that sucker up again (and find more allies) before they even think about hogging up another weeks new cycle getting pummeled by Trump.  Otherwise this next week is going to be another bad news week for Dems.


I think the 4 horse women should continue on the track they’ve commited to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Also let me take this moment to talk about Nancy Pelosi.  People like Nancy or don't like her.
> Regardless, we're talking about this like it's cutting edge news, while Nancy had already made moves to publicly separate herself last week.  7 days ahead of the curve speaks to some strong political instinct.
> 
> That lady hits harder then any old lady I've ever known.  She came to play-


Lol!


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Also let me take this moment to talk about Nancy Pelosi.  People like Nancy or don't like her.
> Regardless, we're talking about this like it's cutting edge news, while Nancy had already made moves to publicly separate herself last week.  7 days ahead of the curve speaks to some strong political instinct.
> 
> That lady hits harder then any old lady I've ever known.  She came to play-


I don't like her for the same reasons I don't like Hillary - she is too dedicated to the 2-party-and-the-rest-of-you-can-go-to-hell system.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> He admitted calling her names.  Where is the hoax?


Go back from where you came from.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't like her for the same reasons I don't like Hillary - she is too dedicated to the 2-party-and-the-rest-of-you-can-go-to-hell system.


You are so full of shit.
Nobody has bucked that system like Trump has.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are so full of shit.
> Nobody has bucked that system like Trump has.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*Trump Crashes MAGA Wedding, Kisses Bride As Crowd Chants USA, USA.*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't like her for the same reasons I don't like Hillary - she is too dedicated to the 2-party-and-the-rest-of-you-can-go-to-hell system.


So how would you like to see it set up. No parties and everyone just votes, fundraises, etc... with an eye only toward what's best for their district. Or are you saying something more along the line of many political parties, and the government is constructed of coalitions of smaller parties?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's the "hoax" part?


Thomas later slightly changed her statement, saying: "I don't want to say he said 'go back to your country' or 'go back to where you came from,' but he was making those types of references is what I remember."


✔
https://twitter.com/MattWolking/status/1152780123848019968

Viral video from @itsericathomas: "This white man comes up to me and says ... 'You need to go back where you came from.'"

24 hours later: "I don't want to say he said 'go back to your country' or 'go back to where you came from,' but he was making those types of references"


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump Crashes MAGA Wedding, Kisses Bride As Crowd Chants USA, USA.*


Remember the good old days when we could point to our president and talk about their accomplishments?  Got to admit I miss those days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Remember the good old days when we could point to our president and talk about their accomplishments?  Got to admit I miss those days.


You mean when Mexico put their own resources on their southern border to stop illegal immigration to the USA?
Yeah, that'll never happen.

That would be almost like Mexico paying for a wall. lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*What’s a few dead immigrants in the quest for control of our country.*
*Congratulations you people.*

*GRAPHIC: Bodies of 3 Dead Migrants Found in 5 Days in Single Texas County*





File Photo: Bob Price/Breitbart Texas
BOB PRICE21 Jul 2019155
4:42
*Sheriff’s deputies in Brooks County, Texas, recovered the decaying remains of three migrants in five days. The migrants all appeared to have died after being abandoned by human smugglers on ranches surrounding the Falfurrias Border Patrol Checkpoint. To date, nearly 20 migrants have died in this single Texas county located 80 miles from the Mexican border.*

Brooks County Sheriff’s Office officials received information from Border Patrol agents on June 25 regarding the discovery of a deceased migrant on a ranch located near the Falfurrias Border Patrol Checkpoint, according to information provided by sheriff’s office officials on Friday. Dispatchers sent Deputy Jose Garcia to the ranch where he met with Border Patrol agents and traveled three miles into the ranch.

The ranch is located along known human-smuggling routes where guides (coyotes) force march the migrants around the Border Patrol checkpoint. If for any reason, the migrant cannot keep up with the group, the coyotes will simply leave them behind to die, Brooks County Sheriff Benny Martinez previously told Breitbart News.

Upon arrival to the death scene, the deputy observed the nearly nude body of a man lying in a fetal position in an open area of a caliche road. Garcia reported the migrants wore only shoes and his briefs. A shirt and pants lay underneath the body.






Human remains of a migrant found in Brooks County, Texas, on June 25. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

The deputy searched the clothing and found a wallet with a Salvadoran identification card. The card appeared to have been issued to Rosa Reyes Flores, a 61-year-old man. It is not known if that is the identity of the deceased migrant. The deputy found a silver bracelet on the deceased’s body. Other personal items were scattered around the remains.

A local justice of the peace made the statutory pronouncement of death and ordered an autopsy. The local funeral home will deliver the body to the Webb County Medical Examiner’s Office who will carry out the autopsy and attempt to positively identify the deceased.

Four days later, dispatchers sent Deputy Bianca Mora to the same ranch where she traveled more than 10 miles into the ranchlands. Upon arrival to the death scene, Mora observed the remains of a migrant laying flat on his back with his arms spread out. This is a more normal appearance of migrant remains found in this area. The body appeared to be in an advanced stage of decomposition which will make identification more difficult.

The deceased migrant wore black jeans and a black belt. The deputy located a wallet inside the deceased’s pocket. The wallet contained a Guatemalan identification card issued to 26-year-old






Decomposing remains of a migrant found in Brooks County, Texas, on June 29. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

Jose Emanuel Reanda Cante. It is not known if this is the identity of the deceased. A justice of the peace declared the migrant dead and the remains will be transported to the Web County Medical Examiner’s Office for an autopsy and formal identification.

Finally, dispatchers sent Brooks County Sheriff’s Office Investigator Vincente Lopez and K-9 investigator John Gomez on July 3 to a ranch located southwest of the Border Patrol checkpoint. This is a known drop off area for smugglers and they begin their march around the checkpoint.

The investigators spoke with a plumbing contractor who was performing a job on the ranch. At about mid-afternoon, the contractor moved some equipment and observed the deceased migrant laying next to a water faucet. About a week earlier, a leak in the pipe had been discovered and the main water supply shut off.






Remains of a deceased migrant found by Brooks County Sheriff’s investigators on July 3. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

The investigator noted the position of the body as laying flat on his back with his arms outstretched over his head. The migrant wore black jeans, tennis shoes, a brown belt. They found a green t-shirt laying next to the body.

Investigators found a wallet in the migrant’s pocket containing a Mexican “Matricula Consular” ID card. The card was issued to Crescencio Agustin Proa Bernal, a male who would turn 33 on July 27.

The justice of the peace again made the formal declaration of death and turned the remains over to the funeral home who will transport the deceased to the Webb County Medical Examiner.

Despite a lower migrant death rate during the Trump administration, at least 203 migrants died while or shortly after illegally crossing the border from Mexico, according to the International Organization for Migrants’ Missing Migrant Project. At least 122 of those deaths occurred in Texas — 18 in Brooks County alone. The deaths include 127 men, 23 women, and 13 children. Forty of the deceased migrants could not be identified as to gender.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*GRAPHIC: Bodies of 3 Dead Migrants Found in 5 Days in Single Texas County*





File Photo: Bob Price/Breitbart Texas
BOB PRICE21 Jul 2019155
4:42
*Sheriff’s deputies in Brooks County, Texas, recovered the decaying remains of three migrants in five days. The migrants all appeared to have died after being abandoned by human smugglers on ranches surrounding the Falfurrias Border Patrol Checkpoint. To date, nearly 20 migrants have died in this single Texas county located 80 miles from the Mexican border.*

Brooks County Sheriff’s Office officials received information from Border Patrol agents on June 25 regarding the discovery of a deceased migrant on a ranch located near the Falfurrias Border Patrol Checkpoint, according to information provided by sheriff’s office officials on Friday. Dispatchers sent Deputy Jose Garcia to the ranch where he met with Border Patrol agents and traveled three miles into the ranch.

The ranch is located along known human-smuggling routes where guides (coyotes) force march the migrants around the Border Patrol checkpoint. If for any reason, the migrant cannot keep up with the group, the coyotes will simply leave them behind to die, Brooks County Sheriff Benny Martinez previously told Breitbart News.

Upon arrival to the death scene, the deputy observed the nearly nude body of a man lying in a fetal position in an open area of a caliche road. Garcia reported the migrants wore only shoes and his briefs. A shirt and pants lay underneath the body.






Human remains of a migrant found in Brooks County, Texas, on June 25. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

The deputy searched the clothing and found a wallet with a Salvadoran identification card. The card appeared to have been issued to Rosa Reyes Flores, a 61-year-old man. It is not known if that is the identity of the deceased migrant. The deputy found a silver bracelet on the deceased’s body. Other personal items were scattered around the remains.

A local justice of the peace made the statutory pronouncement of death and ordered an autopsy. The local funeral home will deliver the body to the Webb County Medical Examiner’s Office who will carry out the autopsy and attempt to positively identify the deceased.

Four days later, dispatchers sent Deputy Bianca Mora to the same ranch where she traveled more than 10 miles into the ranchlands. Upon arrival to the death scene, Mora observed the remains of a migrant laying flat on his back with his arms spread out. This is a more normal appearance of migrant remains found in this area. The body appeared to be in an advanced stage of decomposition which will make identification more difficult.

The deceased migrant wore black jeans and a black belt. The deputy located a wallet inside the deceased’s pocket. The wallet contained a Guatemalan identification card issued to 26-year-old






Decomposing remains of a migrant found in Brooks County, Texas, on June 29. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

Jose Emanuel Reanda Cante. It is not known if this is the identity of the deceased. A justice of the peace declared the migrant dead and the remains will be transported to the Web County Medical Examiner’s Office for an autopsy and formal identification.

Finally, dispatchers sent Brooks County Sheriff’s Office Investigator Vincente Lopez and K-9 investigator John Gomez on July 3 to a ranch located southwest of the Border Patrol checkpoint. This is a known drop off area for smugglers and they begin their march around the checkpoint.

The investigators spoke with a plumbing contractor who was performing a job on the ranch. At about mid-afternoon, the contractor moved some equipment and observed the deceased migrant laying next to a water faucet. About a week earlier, a leak in the pipe had been discovered and the main water supply shut off.






Remains of a deceased migrant found by Brooks County Sheriff’s investigators on July 3. (Photo: Brooks County Sheriff’s Office)

The investigator noted the position of the body as laying flat on his back with his arms outstretched over his head. The migrant wore black jeans, tennis shoes, a brown belt. They found a green t-shirt laying next to the body.

Investigators found a wallet in the migrant’s pocket containing a Mexican “Matricula Consular” ID card. The card was issued to Crescencio Agustin Proa Bernal, a male who would turn 33 on July 27.

The justice of the peace again made the formal declaration of death and turned the remains over to the funeral home who will transport the deceased to the Webb County Medical Examiner.

Despite a lower migrant death rate during the Trump administration, at least 203 migrants died while or shortly after illegally crossing the border from Mexico, according to the International Organization for Migrants’ Missing Migrant Project. At least 122 of those deaths occurred in Texas — 18 in Brooks County alone. The deaths include 127 men, 23 women, and 13 children. Forty of the deceased migrants could not be identified as to gender.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t they have guns?
NEWS JULY 20, 2019
*Large group of migrants storm border, assault CBP agents leaving several reportedly injured*
*Nearly 50 migrants were part of the attack*


_





David McNew/Getty Images
CHRIS ENLOE

One of the busiest ports of entry on the southern United States border had to be temporarily closed on Friday after a large group of immigrants stormed the border and confronted Border Patrol agents.

Nearly 50 migrants attempted to illegally enter the U.S. Friday morning by storming the border in "waves," Customs and Border Protection said in a statement.

As a result, the The Pharr International Bridge was temporarily closed.

"At about 4 a.m. [Friday], a group of 47 undocumented individuals attempted to illegally enter the United States in three waves via the Pharr International Bridge. Ignoring commands to stop, the group suddenly rushed the temporary barricades, bent metal poles and disabled the concertina wire affixed to the barrier," CBP said.

The migrants ignored commands to "stop," bypassed blockade structures, and confronted immigration agents. Several male migrants reportedly assaulted officers, and even attempted to grab their "protective devices," according to KGBT-TV.
_


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean when Mexico put their own resources on their southern border to stop illegal immigration to the USA?
> Yeah, that'll never happen.
> 
> That would be almost like Mexico paying for a wall. lol.


From Republican farmers in the midwest who depend on migrant labor at harvest time, to liberal millionaires on the California coast with lawns to mow, to Trump talking about building a meaningless wall across open desert as red meat to his base... when the talk stops and the rubber hits the road- the reason migrant labor is coming is because there is a massive demand for it.

Just saying no, or expecting Mexico to just say no as if that's some sort of solution... is hysterical.  Trump want me to take him serious on this subject then he needs to offer serious solutions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> From Republican farmers in the midwest who depend on migrant labor at harvest time, to liberal millionaires on the California coast with lawns to mow, to Trump talking about building a meaningless wall across open desert as red meat to his base... when the talk stops and the rubber hits the road- the reason migrant labor is coming is because there is a massive demand for it.
> 
> Just saying no, or expecting Mexico to just say no as if that's some sort of solution... is hysterical.  Trump want me to take him serious on this subject then he needs to offer serious solutions.


Do you put the mayo on the outside of your sandwich?
While you're trying to figure that one out, have you noticed a change in the ant population in Santa Clarita?


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So how would you like to see it set up. No parties and everyone just votes, fundraises, etc... and members of congress just vote their districts. Or are you saying something more along the line of many political parties, and the government is constructed of coalitions of smaller parties?


The current system favors the adversarial behavior between two strong parties.  In many states, R and D have conspired together to eliminate or limit the power of any upstart third parties or independent candidates.

My personal plan would require Constitutional amendments.  One change would be to elect the President and Vice President separately - the current system occurred more or less by accident when the 12th Amendment revised the original method wherein the President was the man who got the most electoral votes and the VP he who got the second most, with unsatisfactory behavior in the event of ties or non-majority close calls.  That's not too radical an idea - many states already elect Governor and Lieutenant Governor separately and often the results are split.

Another change would eliminate the winner-take-all practice in which one candidate for President gets all of that state's electoral votes (in principle, at least - there have been some "rogue" electors in the past).  Two states, Maine and Nebraska, already have a clumsy system where a candidate could lose in the whole state but still win in one or more Congressional districts and thus get one electoral vote.  It wouldn't take too much of a computer programmer to come up with a way to split California's 55 voters among all candidates who met a certain minimal level of support.  Note that I am not in favor of a nationwide popular-vote election, since preserving each state's electoral votes limits electoral fraud in any state to that state's electors.

In larger states, say for those with 5 or more Congressmen, candidates would run either on a state-wide at-large ticket, or through a system of electoral lists in which each party or list wins a number of seats proportional to its votes statewide.  That one needs some further thought, since it might eliminate or reduce the "localness" of your local Congressman.

Another idea - eliminate any office or financial advantage that Representatives or Senators get by party membership.  They could still organize themselves as Majority or Minority/Opposition parties, but we taxpayers shouldn't have to pay for a fancier office and expanded staff budget for the Majority Leader.

Neither R nor D will support these ideas, since finishing second with some hope for the next election is better than just fading away.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you put the mayo on the outside of your sandwich?


I'm a 170 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal.  That doesn't happen when you're my age if you eat sandwiches with mayo on the inside or the outside.

The other benefit of being a plumber... you can eat what you want and even if you get so fat your ass hangs out, and it's like something people find endearing.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you put the mayo on the outside of your sandwich?


Sometimes I put a dab of mayo and/or mustard on my plate and dip pieces of a sandwich in each as the mood moves me, but I don't think that is any more relevant to the discussion than your comment to which I am responding.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The current system favors the adversarial behavior between two strong parties.  In many states, R and D have conspired together to eliminate or limit the power of any upstart third parties or independent candidates.
> 
> My personal plan would require Constitutional amendments.  One change would be to elect the President and Vice President separately - the current system occurred more or less by accident when the 12th Amendment revised the original method wherein the President was the man who got the most electoral votes and the VP he who got the second most, with unsatisfactory behavior in the event of ties or non-majority close calls.  That's not too radical an idea - many states already elect Governor and Lieutenant Governor separately and often the results are split.
> 
> ...


This is an accident waiting to happen.
Thank God nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm a 170 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal.  That doesn't happen when you're my age if you eat sandwiches with mayo on the inside or the outside.
> 
> The other benefit of being a plumber... you can eat what you want and even if you get so fat your ass hangs out, and it's like something people find endearing.


The Bread is the border between your hands and the mayo, or mustard.
It keeps things in order.

signed, -giver-.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is an accident waiting to happen.
> Thank God nobody takes you seriously.


All of these ideas have been proposed by serious Americans looking to reduce the 2-party stranglehold under which we all suffer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> All of these ideas have been proposed by serious Americans looking to reduce the 2-party stranglehold under which we all suffer.


Got it.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> He admitted calling her names.  Where is the hoax?


It also appears she has a history of making unsubstantiated racism claims. Here she is calling out a waitress and a “pool boy” at a Westin hotel for “#racist” behavior:


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The current system favors the adversarial behavior between two strong parties.  In many states, R and D have conspired together to eliminate or limit the power of any upstart third parties or independent candidates.
> 
> My personal plan would require Constitutional amendments.  One change would be to elect the President and Vice President separately - the current system occurred more or less by accident when the 12th Amendment revised the original method wherein the President was the man who got the most electoral votes and the VP he who got the second most, with unsatisfactory behavior in the event of ties or non-majority close calls.  That's not too radical an idea - many states already elect Governor and Lieutenant Governor separately and often the results are split.
> 
> ...


Nice list.  I can tell you've put some time into thinking about this.
So in that spirit, my read is to implement this you'd need (like you said), enough legislators to Amend the Constitution.  So close to 70 Senators and upwards of 300 in the House of Representatives.  Otherwise the Courts would knock it down.  

If I read you correctly what you really want to see is everyone's vote to count more.  Well, at least the big change I'd guess you're going for is we'd no longer have battle ground states, or nasty voter suppression type moves... as your model would "fix" many of those problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/07/21/is-it-really-a-surprise-that-erica-thomas-is-jussie-smolletts-biggest-fan/


Is it really a surprise that Erica Thomas is Jussie Smollett’s ‘biggest fan’?

Posted at 6:18 pm on July 21, 2019 by Greg P.


Well, look at this.

Erica Thomas, the Georgia State Rep who accused a Cuban immigrant who hates Donald Trump of “verbally” assaulting her at a Publix grocery store, is the “biggest fan” of disgraced actor Jussie Smollett:

ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is an accident waiting to happen.
> Thank God nobody takes you seriously.


Yeah... why recognize problems and think of solutions when you can pretend you're a hick for Oceanside and complain (or are you now self identifying hillybilly again?)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... why recognize problems and think of solutions when you can pretend you're a hick for Oceanside and complain (or are you now self identifying hillybilly again?)


I like solution in the White House right now.
signed, "Hick for Oceanside"

How is that complaining?

Jesus H Christ! do people really pay you to write?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

MEDIA AUGUST 17, 2017
*Rush Limbaugh has an interesting theory on why the GOP allows 'leftists' to tear America apart*
JIM WATSON/AFP/Getty Images

SARAH TAYLOR




Conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh, during the Thursday airing of his nationally syndicated radio show, claimed that the GOP is standing aside while "leftists" destroy America. 

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
Limbaugh opened his segment with a direct shot to the media, in which he said, "The media is dividing this country and tearing it apart, and because of fear of the media, way too many on our side are unwilling to stop or even try to explain or oppose this." 

"Identity politics," he continued, "which we have been focusing on in recent weeks — intensely in recent days — is the primary weapon being used to divide the country." 

Limbaugh noted that "black people and white people who were never slaves are fighting white people and others who were never Nazis over Confederate statues erected by Democrats," and added that "somehow it’s all Donald Trump’s fault." 

The radio host condemned mainstream media outlets like CNN, which he claimed only spin stories, and speak out of the sides of their mouths, in order to sabotage the GOP, Republicans, conservatives, and the Trump administration. 

About CNN, Limbaugh added, "The questions continue to be asked, and as such, the Republicans have no brand. They have no credibility. They can’t get anything in their agenda done because they won’t condemn whatever went on in Charlottesville, or because they wish to condemn also the violence perpetrated by Black Lives Matter and the anarchists and the Antifa people and so forth. Which, if you do that, CNN and others just jump right down your throat as though you’re a bigot and a racist for daring to point out that the violence everywhere in this country often starts by people on the left. And not only is the violence in this country often started by people on the left, they are the sole practitioners of the violence in 99% of protests." 

"Ninety-nine percent of protests you don’t even see the Republicans showing up," Limbaugh said. "It’s a relatively new phenomenon that opposition to the left is showing up at protests. But it still isn’t mainstream Republicans showing up. They just don’t do it. And it isn’t mainstream conservatives showing up to protests. You disagree with the premise, 99% of all violent protests and riots in this country start and are engineered and practiced by the left?"

About the response to Trump's remarks about the Charlottesville terror attack, Limbaugh said, "It was a genuine unhinged hysteria from all over the place, in the Drive-By Media and in Washington. And however the media goes is how the Republican Party is gonna go." 

Not to leave out the GOP, Limbaugh claimed that many Republicans jump ship on Trump anytime the mainstream media set their sights on the Trump administration.

"Media goes crazy on Trump, Republicans say, 'Oh, God, there goes our brand. Oh, jeez. We’re never gonna win again.' And they abandon Trump publicly," he explained. "But in their case, they really do. They then go silent. And there isn’t any push-back against any of this, and the problem there is the push-back is not just against Trump.

What the media is doing is not just to Trump. They’re dividing the country, and they are smearing everybody who is not a left-winger or a Democrat or an activist. They’re smearing everybody. They’re smearing talk radio. They’re smearing people that voted for Trump. They are smearing elected Republicans, Republican staff, doesn’t matter where they are, everybody’s being smeared here." 

Limbaugh concluded with a suggestion of his own for the Republicans. 

"If I may be bold here, if I may be helpful, Republicans, the idea here that you fear damage to your brand? You’re about 30 years late in realizing this, and the reason that you have ongoing fear of your brand is that for the first time it somebody’s fighting back against these allegations, and that’s what’s making you nervous," he blasted. "You’ll note that it’s Donald Trump fighting back against all this that’s really what makes the Republicans nervous." 

"For 30 years, the Democrats have been able to call Republicans anything with impunity — racist, bigot, sexist, homophobe, and add on to that — and there’s been never any pushback," Limbaugh said. "All there is, is Republicans trying to kiss up to the media so that they individually are not included in the smear. Well, this is what pushing back looks like, just like this is what trying to strip power away from the establishment looks like." 

He added, "This is what it looks like when you push back. It was never gonna be easy, and it was never gonna be pretty. Somebody is trying to save the Republican brand by defending it against all of these smears: Racism, sexism, bigotry, homophobia. Too many Republicans have been conditioned to go along with the allegation and to ask for exemption from it."


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like solution in the White House right now.
> signed, "Hick for Oceanside"
> 
> How is that complaining?
> ...


You just seem like a complainer to me.  That's the complaining I'm taking about. 
Nobody pays me to write as I'm a video editor?  Although the last few shows I worked on have been pulling 2.0+'s on cable tv.  People will certainly pay for that though...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You just seem like a complainer to me.  That's the complaining I'm taking about.
> Nobody pays me to write as I'm a video editor?  Although the last few shows I worked on have been pulling 2.0+'s on cable tv.  People will certainly pay for that though...


That makes sense to me.
I thought you said awhile back you were some kind of writer.
I was gonna find out who your boss was and steal your job.
Video editor makes more sense.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That makes sense to me.
> I thought you said awhile back you were some kind of writer.
> I was gonna find out who your boss was and steal your job.
> Video editor makes more sense.


I do have BA in English with a writing emphasis.  
Words or video... most of the conventions are the same.  Just a matter taking the time to learn them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I do have BA in English with a writing emphasis.
> Words or video... most of the conventions are the same.  Just a matter taking the time to learn them.


I was just kidding about stealing your job.
I like my job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you put the mayo on the outside of your sandwich?
> While you're trying to figure that one out, have you noticed a change in the ant population in Santa Clarita?


You don't pay attention much.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was just kidding about stealing your job.
> I like my job.


Good to hear.  I'm happy that you're happy.  Or to channels some Willie Nelson:
_Momma don't let you babies grow up to make tv.  
Let them be doctors, lawyers or plumber kings... 
Don't let them play with those cameras and lights,
or to learn Media Composer.  _

(did you see what I did there?)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

P


Ricky Fandango said:


> The Bread is the border between your hands and the mayo, or mustard.
> It keeps things in order.
> 
> signed, -giver-.


People aren't ants and bread is still porous with open ends.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like solution in the White House right now.
> signed, "Hick for Oceanside"
> 
> How is that complaining?
> ...


Government for t, by t and to aggrandize t?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Went to watch a Kiss cover band last night at the Ramona  main stage.  Paul Stanley led us in the crowd in the singing of the National Anthem before their last song.  Just like Kiss always did in the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Went to watch a Kiss cover band last night at the Ramona  main stage.  Paul Stanley led us in the crowd in the singing of the National Anthem before their last song.  Just like Kiss always did in the past.


The good ole days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

How’s that wall doing?
*At Least 14 Illegal Aliens Amongst 22 MS-13 Gang Members Charged with Murderous Machete Attacks*





YURI CORTEZ/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER21 Jul 20195,822
2:20
*At least 14 of the 22 MS-13 gang members charged with murdering victims with machetes came to the United States as illegal aliens, Breitbart News can confirm.*

Last week, 22 Los Angeles-based members of the violent El Salvadorian MS-13 gang were arrested and charged with a string of gruesome murders that included cases where victims were allegedly hacked with machetes to death and had their hearts cut out from their chests.

Records obtained by Breitbart News confirms that of the 22 MS-13 gang members charged with the vicious murders, at least 14 came to the U.S. as illegal aliens. Thirteen of the illegal alien gang members came from El Salvador and one arrived from Honduras.

In multiple cases, the illegal aliens were ordered to be removed, petitioned to bring relatives to the U.S., were granted or denied work permits, attempted to get asylum, and claimed to be the victims of crimes.

Four of the 22 gang members were born in the U.S. and granted birthright citizenship, while another four have unconfirmed immigration statuses and are presumed illegal aliens until proven otherwise.

The case sheds light on how the MS-13 gang has been highly effective in smuggling its members and potential recruits across the U.S.-Mexico border and avoiding deportation by claiming asylum or petitioning for special immigrant visas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

JULY 22, 2019
*For Being Such an Idiot, Trump is Pretty Smart*
By Brian C. Joondeph
We have been hearing now for four years, ever since that escalator ride at Trump Tower, how then-candidate, now-President Trump is such an idiot. The media, Democrats, and NeverTrumpers, virtually in lockstep assured us that Trump would never be the Republican nominee. When he was, they doubled down promising that he would never be president. Every so-called opinion poll confirmed their predictions.

So who turned out to be smart, winning the White House, and who turned out to be a bunch of buffoons? Yet they still couldn’t admit that they were wrong, predicting that Trump would be impeached or that he would resign from office under intense pressure from critics and scandal. From Stormy Daniels and Michael Avenatti to Robert Mueller to Megan Rapinoe, each one was portrayed as the dragon-slayer ready to bring down Trump.

All have come and gone like the seasons, bringing down nothing but their reputations and what little integrity they might have possessed. Yet Trump haters won’t give up. Trump is still too stupid and incompetent to be president, they tell us. He is an embarrassment to the country and the world.

Yet on Friday, July 19, Trump sits at 49 percent total approval in the Rasmussen Daily Presidential Tracking Poll, four points higher than his predecessor, Mr. Perfect, exactly eight years ago. These approval numbers are despite what many have described as a bad week for the president with his “unforced error” of going after the four lovely patriots of the “Jihad Squad” and telling them that if America is so bad, they are welcome to “go back” to somewhere, anywhere, that is more to their liking.



Screen grab from YouTube

Brit Hume, godfather of the Republican D.C. establishment, not a NeverTrumper, but more of a SometimesTrumper, said Trump’s tweets were “politically stupid.” When Rush Limbaugh and others suggested that Trump’s tweets were strategic and calculated rather than stupid, Hume dismissed this immediately: “I think that's too smart by half, too clever by half, Trump couldn't put something like this together, are you kidding me?”

Of course, Trump couldn’t put something like this together. He isn’t clever enough. Yet he was smart enough to defeat 17 competent and experienced contenders for the Republican nomination in 2016 despite having never run for political office. And he is still president after two and a half years of nonstop negative media coverage and criticism from Democrats and many Republicans.

More in Home









Reuters reluctantly reported: “Republican support for Trump rises after racially charged tweets.” Jake Tapper, liberal CNN mouthpiece, had to acknowledge, “Dem sources admit Trump's 'brilliant' move to make stars of AOC, Omar.”

So, which is it? Did Trump stupidly make a racist, sexist, xenophobic, nativist, white-supremacist tweet as the media and NeverTrumpers claim? Or did he just make the Jihad Squad the new face of the Democratic Party?

Who hasn’t been in the news this past week? How about the 20-plus Democrats vying for the party’s nomination to go up against Goliath Trump next summer? Other than news of the next Democrat primary debate or who is ahead of who in the latest poll, Elizabeth Warren, Bernie Sanders, Kamala Harris, Beto O'Rourke, and Pete Buttigieg are no longer newsworthy.

Instead they, along with Nancy Pelosi and the rest of the Democrat party, have been forced to rally around Ocasio-Cortez and Omar. That seems a pretty smart move by Trump.

Axios recently polled what it called “white, non-college voters who embraced Donald Trump in 2016 but are needed by Democrats in swing House districts.” Only 22 percent had a favorable view of Ocasio-Cortez with shockingly only 9 percent viewing Omar favorably. This same poll noted that socialism was viewed negatively by 69 percent of swing voters.

With a few tweets and comments, Trump has rebranded the Democratic Party as the party of socialism, with its new party leaders viewed negatively by the vast majority of swing voters.

Are Republicans fleeing the party over Trump’s tweets? Hardly. GOP support for Trump rose this past week. His rally in North Carolina was as enthusiastic as ever. And those hapless Democrats running for their party’s nomination became yesterday’s news as quickly as Trump-slayer of-the-week Megan Rapinoe.

Democrats, in a fleeting moment of honesty, understand the brilliance of Trump’s tweets and framing of the Democrat party, as they admitted to Jake Tapper. Rasmussen also reported that by a 42 to 29 percent margin, likely Democrat voters want the party to be more like Nancy Pelosi than Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Yet thanks to President Trump, Nancy Pelosi has had to shift towards Ocasio-Cortez rather than vice versa, defending the Jihad Squad against Trump’s tweets.

For Pelosi it’s the path of least resistance. If she denounces the squad, there will be an internal civil war within her party. If she defends them, she makes them the face of the party. Trump has put her in a box.

Some may call it 4-D chess. Instead it may be decades of street smarts developed in the trenches of the New York City real estate development world, along with the branding experience of running a successful television reality show for a decade. What it is not is Trump being stupid.

It’s not just politics. Trump’s supposed stupidity is on display elsewhere. His tough trade war with China is reaping benefits. The U.S. economy is humming along and as the Wall Street Journal reports: “China’s State-Driven Growth Model Is Running Out of Gas.” Trump has visited North Korea and has a constructive and personal relationship with Kim Jong Un, a first for an American president.

Mexico is suddenly securing its southern border and Trump is doing via executive order what Congress is too lazy to do for asylum-seeking and birthright citizenship.

Spygate is ready to unfold and burst, with declassifications and hopefully accountability for its wrongdoers.

Jeffrey Epstein, the latest Trump-slayer for the wishful thinking Democrats and media, will be anything but. Does anyone really believe that if Epstein had dirt on Trump, we wouldn’t have known it before the election? Epstein and the Clintons were good pals. If Epstein had incriminating photos of videos of Trump with underage girls, Hillary would have used this in 2016 rather than paying millions for a phony dossier. Instead like everything else, Epstein will likely backfire on the left, as Vanity Fair described, “It’s going to be staggering, the amount of names.”

For being so stupid, Trump continues to outsmart the smart set on the left, the media geniuses, Hollywood, academia, and the Democrat party. His opponents keep calling him an idiot and he runs circles around them. Trump is winning, and his supporters are not yet tired of it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 22, 2019
> *For Being Such an Idiot, Trump is Pretty Smart*
> By Brian C. Joondeph
> We have been hearing now for four years, ever since that escalator ride at Trump Tower, how then-candidate, now-President Trump is such an idiot. The media, Democrats, and NeverTrumpers, virtually in lockstep assured us that Trump would never be the Republican nominee. When he was, they doubled down promising that he would never be president. Every so-called opinion poll confirmed their predictions.
> ...


He likes fishing.  Cheerleading the fact checked Fracking President is a classic.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2019)

Just let me point out that if the CIA has spies in an unfriendly country and that country announces that they have imprisoned those spies, the proper response of our government is to deny that they are spies.  On the other hand, if an unfriendly government announces they have captured CIA spies and the CIA knows that to be false (they don't have any there, or, more likely, it's not the ones who were captured), the proper response of our government is to deny that they are spies.

I would read that novel just to see how it turns out in the end.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

WaPo, Politico: You know Mueller-mas will be a bust (again), right?

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 4:41 pm on July 22, 2019 

Of _course_ we know it will be a bust, but at least a couple of outlets are getting ahead of the curve. The media has begun ramping up chatter over Robert Mueller’s testimony on Wednesday — as I’m writing this, NBC’s sending around a promotional e-mail complete with a logo, seen above. Their missive also pledges to have five anchors working the gig spread across two platforms, NBC proper and MSNBC.












Nothing like setting expectations! To be fair, everyone seems to be jumping into the deep end of the Mueller pool (via Twitchy):



https://twitter.com/bjv1129/status/1153343132605603841

Dear @StephenKing So your research before you spread #FakeNews @JaniceDean @FoxNews @Carolde https://twitter.com/JaniceDean/status/1153339739237474310 …


Janice Dean

✔@JaniceDean

Just like your books, this is fiction. @BretBaier is anchoring coverage with @marthamaccallum all day Wednesday. But keep spreading fake news, Mr. King. https://twitter.com/stephenking/status/1152974779214946304 …


16
9:36 AM - Jul 22, 2019 · Pen Argyl, PA
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Belinda Thomma's other Tweets





The Washington Post, however, sounds deeply skeptical that Mueller will say anything worthy of the media circus that will launch the day after tomorrow … or anything new at all:

On Wednesday, when he delivers long-awaited testimony about his investigation into President Trump and Russian interference in the 2016 election, Democrats are hoping to coax from him the kind of dramatic moments that could galvanize public opinion against the president. Republicans, meanwhile, are eager to elicit testimony that shows the investigation was biased from its inception.

Those who know him best are skeptical he will meet either side’s expectations.

“For anybody hoping he’s going to provide new information or evidence against the president, I think many people will be very disappointed,” said John Pistole, who served as Mueller’s deputy for years when he was FBI director. “And then on the other side of the aisle, some may be disappointed to find out that he’s not a demagogue of the left.”

Pistole reminds the Post that Mueller dislikes congressional appearances anyway, but Mueller has already specifically made it clear he has nothing to add to his report. He held a press conference after its full release explicitly discouraging committees from attempting to force him to appear, telling them to read the report instead. Mueller had pushed the limits of Department of Justice guidelines on the report to AG William Barr, who then released almost all of it to the public.







Pistole offers a even-money prediction:

Pistole said he expects Mueller to be “as unresponsive as possible, while telling the truth. I think his first approach will be, ‘Read the report and form your own conclusions.’ He’s no longer a government employee, and he can tell them to pound sand, not that he would use those words.”

By the end of the day, who knows? Mueller might well use those specific words for the umpteenth time someone demands to know something that’s already in his report.







Politico also tries to do a little bar-lowering today as well. In an opinion piece, Fordham law professor Jed Shugerman offers his own prediction, as well as the one piece of advice that is guaranteed to be ignored on Wednesday:

If recent history is any guide, Robert Mueller’s much-anticipated Capitol Hill appearance on Wednesday will fizzle into a mix of political grandstanding by the questioners and frustratingly narrow answers from the star witness. Congress’s biggest public chance to highlight the links between the Trump campaign and Russia, and the president’s acts of obstruction, will become a chance for members to showcase their wit, score politcial points and maybe even go viral with a dramatic exchange. This one was originally scheduled for last week, and a main reason for its delay is that the junior members of the Judiciary committee wouldn’t have enough time to get their own questions in.

So far, the solution has been to expand the hearing time. Here’s a better one: None of the members should ask the questions at all.

Their expert staffers should ask all the questions—not just to resolve the battle of egos, but to give Congress its only chance to make any real progress on the issue.

Here’s an even better suggestion: _no one _asks any questions. Instead of this hearing, everyone should resolve to do two things — read the report, and then do their jobs rather than farm them out to special counsels. If Congress is unhappy with Mueller’s conclusions, Mueller’s not the problem. The legal “mistakes” to which Shugerman refers later all come from the same source, which is Congress’ demand to have the executive branch investigate the president instead of Congress itself. Democrats in particular raised Mueller high up on a pedestal, threatening to pass laws protecting an inferior executive branch employee from his superiors and making him into Super-Mueller, at least until they read his report.






Finally, even Jerrold Nadler is worried that expectations might be set so high that Mueller’s appearance comes across as a “dud”:







House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler said on Sunday he hopes former special counsel Robert Mueller’s testimony before the House won’t be “a dud.”

“What if the whole thing ends up being a dud?” Chris Wallace asked the New York Democrat on “Fox News Sunday.”

“Well,” Nadler responded, “we hope it won’t end up being a dud. We’re going to ask specific questions — ‘look at page 344, paragraph 2, please read it. Does that describe an obstruction of justice? Did you find that the president did that?’

And when Mueller says _It depends on the context and intent as I wrote on page 344 paragraph 3_, what then? The word “dud” does come to mind. Democrats had better be ready for the wave of ennui that sweeps across America everywhere except in the Beltway bubble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh my: IG report to allege Comey lied to Trump — and spied on him

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 8:41 am on July 22, 2019 

If RealClearInvestigations’ sources accurately describe Inspector General Michael Horowitz’ upcoming report, it’s no wonder Donald Trump fired James Comey. According to two sources reportedly briefed on the upcoming Horowitz report, the former FBI director repeatedly lied about not targeting Trump in his probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election. Comey also had what amounted to a spy in the White House, raising the specter of J. Edgar Hoover all over again:










Sources tell RealClearInvestigations that Justice Department Inspector General Michael Horowitz will soon file a report with evidence indicating that Comey was misleading the president. Even as he repeatedly assured Trump that he was not a target, the former director was secretly trying to build a conspiracy case against the president, while at times acting as an investigative agent.

Two U.S. officials briefed on the inspector general’s investigation of possible FBI misconduct said Comey was essentially “running a covert operation against” the president, starting with a private “defensive briefing” he gave Trump just weeks before his inauguration. They said Horowitz has examined high-level FBI text messages and other communications indicating Comey was actually conducting a “counterintelligence assessment” of Trump during that January 2017 meeting in New York.

In addition to adding notes of his meetings and phone calls with Trump to the official FBI case file, Comey had an agent inside the White House who reported back to FBI headquarters about Trump and his aides, according to other officials familiar with the matter.

RCI’s Paul Sperry goes into considerably more detail, so be sure to read all of his report. How much of this actually ends up in Horowitz’ finished version is anyone’s guess. Usually, these reports get passed around to various impacted department heads for feedback and revisions. Sperry notes that the report isn’t expected out until September, which means edits and revisions might still take place. And, curiously, Sperry doesn’t offer much of anything at all on what is supposed to be central to Horowitz’ investigation — the use of the Steele dossier to get a FISA surveillance warrant on Carter Page. Either that part might be a dud, or perhaps Horowitz is playing that one a little closer to the vest.






_If_ Sperry’s sources are accurate, and _if_Horowitz can document all this, _hoo boy. _The allegation that Comey repeatedly lied to Trump about his status in Comey’s probe may not be impossible to explain; if Trump was suspected of espionage, the FBI wouldn’t have wanted him to know it too soon. The problem with this explanation is that the FBI had no evidence of any such suspicion. The Horowitz report will supposedly confirm that, but Robert Mueller has already done that work for Horowitz. Under those circumstances, Comey acted with significant insubordination to his superior and constitutional officer, which matters even if Comey didn’t like Trump or think he should be president.






Spying on Trump by coopting one of his aides hikes that to a level not seen since the FBI’s bad old days. It’s true that the FBI has the main charter for domestic counterespionage activities, but the FBI is not supposed to spy on elected officials — not without bulletproof substantiation of a threat. And again, we know now that the FBI never had even a reasonable suspicion to spy on Trump.






At least in RCI’s telling, the FBI under Comey had reverted to its J. Edgar roots and was attempting to manipulate the American political system for its director’s ends. If that’s also Horowitz’ telling, then Comey’s firing averted a disaster. This also provides significant context for the claims of obstruction of justice against Trump in the Mueller report. If Comey had corrupted the FBI in this manner, Trump was well within his authority to put an end to it and not to cooperate with a poisoned FBI operation targeting his administration.







The rest of us will have to wait until September to get a read of Horowitz’ take on these issues. If RCI proves prophetic, will the media narrative on the Russia-collusion investigation reflect those changes if they arise in September?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

JULY 23, 2019
*Tlaib isn't 'of color'*
By Frank Friday
Racist. As the definition goes, that’s what they call somebody who wins an argument with a liberal. Sounds like a lot of liberals are losing the argument to President Trump this last week, as the media and the Democrats have rocked the heavens with cries of “racist”, for Trump suggesting that certain far-left congresswomen might be happier in another country.

Trump’s rhetoric may be ham-fisted, but his timing, as always, is spot on. The walls are closing in on Ilhan Omar, the most enthusiastically hateful member of Congress. Evidence of her immigration fraud is overwhelming and will only intensify as more media outlets have to cover the story. She will be an enormous lingering embarrassment to her party. The only question is, how will the U.S. Attorney in the Twin Cities, Erica McDonald, proceed? She is definitely plugged into the GOP establishment of that state and is well aware of the need for a grand jury to look into this. But will she have the guts to follow the law, or just wimp out, in another case of Minnesota nice? I am not hopeful.

Perhaps, we can be more optimistic about another guy screaming the loudest about racist Trump; Rep. Elijah Cummings, whose wife’s charity received millions in a pay-to-play scheme. Baltimore Democrats are not only corrupt, but so sloppy they often leave the feds no choice but to prosecute.






Anyway, it strikes me as odd that no one has yet pointed out the most glaring fact about the Squad of Four “women of color” running amok in the Congress: one of them is obviously a white woman. Which rather makes calling their critics racist even more absurd. Rashida Tlaib was born in Detroit of Palestinian Arab ancestry. Arabs from the Near East are white, and always have been, as far as the U.S. Census Bureau and American society at large is concerned.

In the supercharged race hustle of today’s left-wing politics, though, everyone wants super-victim racial status. Not many American politicos are actually full descendants of black American slaves, so we have a lot them scrambling to fit under the title “brown” or “of color.” So far, none of the many white ethnic groups of the Near East -- Greek, Jew, Arab, Turk, Kurd, Armenian, etc. -- have been able to achieve this transformation and make it stick. But left-wing Arabs and Persians are fighting to make it so, and Tlaib takes every opportunity to tell Speaker Pelosi that she and her gal pals are all women of color.(Never mind that ethnic groups from the Near East are relative newcomers to America and have no history of mistreatment in this country.)

You know this has got to be killing Dems like Pelosi and her allies, who would love to play the “of color” trope themselves -- ancestry South Italy or Jewish -- but would get clobbered worse than Rachel Dolezal, if they actually crossed that line.

For Palestinian Arabs though, fantasy politics, is a way of life and they are good at it. Palestinian wingnut Linda Sarsour admits everyone considered her white growing up in New York City, so she started wearing a hijab and insisting she was “of color” as a basic element of her political schtick. This play-pretend has some really determined hucksters pushing it.

Still, what I am hoping is one of these phony women of color could follow Elizabeth Warren, and out herself with a classic entry in an ethnic cookbook. Warren’s “Pow Wow Chow” recipe for that old Cherokee favorite -- Crab Omelet with Mayonnaise -- pretty much put the kibosh on her nonwhite bona fides. Perhaps there is another cookbook out there somewhere; say “Gaza Goodies,” where Ms. Tlaib tells us exactly how much mayo you put on your Wonder Bread when making a falafel sandwich. Until then, the Arab minstrel show may go on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

JULY 22, 2019
*Trump was right all along about Puerto Rico, with protests blowing apart Democrats' hurricane narrative*
By Monica Showalter
Democrats have cynically dined out for years on the false narrative that President Trump was always trying to hold down Puerto Rico. 

Taking a page from the number they did on President Bush in the wake of Hurricane Katrina, they claimed that the U.S. territory, ravaged as it was by Hurricane Maria in 2017, was intentionally not getting the aid it needed, all because Trump was a racist who hated them. Remember this dreck from Democratic Party standard-bearer, Hillary Clinton, who said she wasn't sure President Trump actually knew that Puerto Ricans are citizens? This is an actual narrative from Democrats.com themselves, and it snapped into place the moment the hurricane touched down in 2017.

Clinton's actually still at it:

It can't be emphasized too much how Democrats have tried to push this narrative. Remember this? The big Democrat shindig that took place in Puerto Rico to highlight Trump's supposed badness about helping the island — which happened at a time when the government was in a shutdown?

SAN JUAN, P.R. — It had been planned for months: the largest-ever congressional delegation to Puerto Rico. It would start with briefings on the continuing effects of Hurricane Maria, end with a charity performance of "Hamilton" and include a little down time on the beach.

And then the government shut down.

As they returned to Washington for Monday night votes, the 39 members of Congress who traveled to Puerto Rico over the weekend were taking fire from Fox News, President Trump's communications team and the president himself.

The White House seized on the idea of Democrats "partying on the beach instead of negotiating," as polls have found most voters blaming Trump for the 24-day impasse over funding the federal government, the longest shutdown in history.

Trump tried to highlight that the local Puerto Rican government, loaded as it was with Trump-hating leftists, was the reason the aid wasn't getting through. Trump sent aid swiftly and was angry that it sat on the docks as Puerto Rican leftist pols postured for the press. Remember how San Juan's leftist mayor cried all those crocodile tears against Trump as the press fawned and Democrats claimed her as their own? Yet Trump said the aid was there, and it generally just went to waste, all because Puerto Rican officials — with weird ties to the Clinton machine, by the way — couldn't lay off the corruption for just a few weeks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

More leftist humor.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More leftist humor.
> View attachment 5107


Are you converting?  Looking for a soft landing ahead of the Mueller testimony?  Experiencing a sharp pain right behind the eyeballs?


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

The Washington Examiner, a newspaper of sorts usually having its nose firmly planted between t's buttcheeks, has just published an article critical of his wall-building effort titled "Trump has not built a single mile of new border fence after 30 months in office".  The WH press office is not pleased.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/trump-has-not-built-a-single-mile-of-new-border-fence-after-30-months-in-office

In a statement last week, U.S. Customs and Border Protection, the federal agency overseeing border barrier construction, confirmed that all the fencing completed since Trump took office is "in place of dilapidated designs" because the existing fence was in need of replacement.

The agency said that it had built 51 miles of steel bollard fence with funding that was set aside during fiscal 2017 and 2018. But while the funding was meant both to replace outdated walls and to place barriers where there previously had been none, the government has only completed the replacement projects. The projects to secure areas with no fence are still in the works.​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you converting?  Looking for a soft landing ahead of the Mueller testimony?  Experiencing a sharp pain right behind the eyeballs?


You wish.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


>


Is that a better con than a non US citizen becoming the President?


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that a better con than a non US citizen becoming the President?


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you converting?  Looking for a soft landing ahead of the Mueller testimony?  Experiencing a sharp pain right behind the eyeballs?


Hanapaa!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking of case closed, t is a racist, case closed.
> Now ist a felon? Case open, all Mueller has to do is read his report out loud.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

*Jerry Nadler is Going to Have a Meltdown When He Finds Out Mueller Requested Barr Limit His Testimony*
Katie Pavlich | Jul 23, 2019 7:25 PM






Yesterday the Department of Justicesent a letter to Special Counsel Robert Mueller informing him it is appropriate to stay within the boundaries of his 448 page report during testimony on Capitol Hill Wednesday morning. 

"Please note that there should be no testimony concerning the redacted portions of the public version of the report, which may not be disclosed because of applicable laws, court rules and orders," the letter states. "Any testimony must remain within the boundaries of your public report because matters within the scope of your investigation were covered by executive privilege, including information protected by law enforcement, deliberative process, attorney work product, and presidential communications privileges. These privileges would include discussion about investigative steps or decisions made during your investigation not otherwise descried in the public version of your report. Consistent with standard practice, Department witnesses should decline to address potentially privileged matters, thus affording the Department the full opportunity at a later date to consider particular questions and possible accomodations that may fulfill the committees' legitimate need for information while protecting Executive Branch confidentiality interests."

House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerry Nadler accused the Department of Justice of trying to limit Mueller's remarks and argued the letter should be ignored

Attorney General Bill Barr told Fox News on Tuesday that it was former Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s team who asked the Justice Department to send Mueller a letter telling him to keep his upcoming testimony to House lawmakers "within the boundaries" of the public version of his Russia probe report.

The letter provoked criticism from Democrats ahead of Wednesday’s highly anticipated hearing, with House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerry Nadler calling it “incredibly arrogant.” Asked by Fox News why the Monday letter was sent, Barr said Mueller’s staff asked the department for guidance ahead of the hearing.

Mueller's testimony starts Wednesday morning at 8:30 am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

*2015 Rashida Tlaib on Donald Trump After Travel Ban Rollout: ‘Deport This Asshole!’*





Brendan Smialowski/AFP/Getty Images
MATTHEW BOYLE23 Jul 2019Washington, D.C.5,741
3:00
*Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), in 2015, called for the deportation of then-presidential candidate Donald Trump.*

In response to Trump rolling out his travel ban idea in December 2015, a version of which he would later successfully implement as president despite legal challenges, Tlaib said on Twitter: “Deport this asshole!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Jerry Nadler is Going to Have a Meltdown When He Finds Out Mueller Requested Barr Limit His Testimony*
> Katie Pavlich | Jul 23, 2019 7:25 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Mueller already seems a bit annoyed.  Lol!  Nadlerʻs obsequiousness is.......


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2015 Rashida Tlaib on Donald Trump After Travel Ban Rollout: ‘Deport This Asshole!’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canʻt wait to see the Russian video montage of the 4 horsewomen leading the dems.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> The current system favors the adversarial behavior between two strong parties.  In many states, R and D have conspired together to eliminate or limit the power of any upstart third parties or independent candidates.
> 
> My personal plan would require Constitutional amendments.  One change would be to elect the President and Vice President separately - the current system occurred more or less by accident when the 12th Amendment revised the original method wherein the President was the man who got the most electoral votes and the VP he who got the second most, with unsatisfactory behavior in the event of ties or non-majority close calls.  That's not too radical an idea - many states already elect Governor and Lieutenant Governor separately and often the results are split.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that another facet of my plan to reduce partisan control of our government would be to create a class of Life Senat0rs, people with a demonstrated commitment to public service that would not have to worry about running for office anymore and could thus dedicate their time to running the government.  Included would be all retired Presidents and Vice Presidents (unless impeached out of office), and Senators and Congressman with a combined service time of 30 years.  Also possible would be a way for other notable persons (retired military officers, for example) to have a single chance put themselves up as candidates for Life Senator in a Presidential election year, where they would have to show nationwide support by a supermajority of the American people, something like majority approval in at least three-fourths of the states.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

How many more days?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2019)

*Today's Hearings............*

*




*

*A Democratic Ship Wreck............!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Today's Hearings............*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I am sure the Democrats will now leave Trump alone for the rest of his term.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure the Democrats will now leave Trump alone for the rest of his term.


Is today the day?


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm sure this is fake - it shows t standing in front of an image of the Presidential seal at the Turning Point rally in which the arrowheads have been replaced by golf clubs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm sure this is fake - it shows t standing in front of an image of the Presidential seal at the Turning Point rally in which the arrowheads have been replaced by golf clubs.


I for one find can't argue with that, as we say "Make Par Not War".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

Saul Loeb/AFP/Getty Images
*Melania Trump Prepares For Christmas As Mueller Hearing Unfolds*
by Molly PrinceJuly 24, 2019


First Lady Melania Trump revealed on Wednesday that while former Special Counsel Robert Mueller was testifying on his investigation into Russian interference during the 2016 presidential election, she was officially kicking off the White House’s Christmas preparations.

“#Christmas planning has begun in the East Wing at the [White House],” the first lady announced on Twitter. “I’m looking forward to sharing our final vision for this unique tradition in the coming months.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

Don’t Be Gaslit, Today’s Hearings Were a Total Disaster for Robert Mueller and the Democrats

Posted at 8:00 pm on July 24, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Former special counsel Robert Mueller, is sworn in before he testifies before the House Judiciary Committee hearing on his report on Russian election interference, on Capitol Hill, in Washington, Wednesday, July 24, 2019. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)





A few days ago, I opined that today’s hearings with Robert Mueller before Congress would be a total dud. I said that nothing worthwhile would come from them. I also, even though I didn’t write it at the time, felt that Mueller would likely come in and be sharp, able to deflect questioning with some semblance of skill while sticking to his report.

I was wrong. Today was not a dud. It was an abject disaster for Robert Mueller and the Democrats

We actually learned a lot. For instance, that Mueller was simply a figurehead who had very questionable knowledge of his own report. He didn’t know who Fusion GPS was. He claimed the Steele dossier, which was directly related to Russian election interference, was “outside” his purview. We also learned that Mueller is not the sharp edged, ruthless prosecutor he’s been built up as. In fact, he presented himself as a man not in control of all his faculties. He stammered, constantly complained he couldn’t hear, repeated himself, got confused multiple times, and contradicted his own past statements.





In essence, Robert Mueller made the case today, inadvertently, that Republicans have been making for years.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

CNN Throws In the Towel, Calls the Mueller Hearing for Trump

Posted at 4:45 pm on July 24, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







What you’re about to watch is likely one of the most painful things CNN has ever had to endure, and it definitely hurt them more than it hurt me.





After years of useless investigation, millions of taxpayer dollars wasted, and no shortage of “bombshell” news reports that “signal the beginning of the end for the Trump administration,” the Mueller investigation has now been so discredited that even CNN is throwing its hands up in the air declaring this a victory for Trump.

And it’s all thanks to this disastrous Mueller hearing.

“White House officials and the President’s Republican allies are walking away from this morning’s hearing and viewing it as a success,” said CNN White House correspondent Caitlin Collins.

Collins noted that Republicans went in not knowing what would happen, but walked out confident that the Democrats last best grasp at impeachment is now a hollow pipe dream.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

*‘Disaster’: Robert Mueller Testimony Backfires on Democrats as Republicans Move in for the Kill*





Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images
MATTHEW BOYLE24 Jul 2019Washington, D.C.9,502
9:59
*Democrats are reeling after a horrendous day for their party on Capitol Hill with former Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s testimony unraveling their case against President Donald Trump, all while Republicans seek to capitalize on the serious missteps by a group of committee leaders and Democrat leadership in the House.*

The bad day for the Democrats was shown in no better way than that Speaker Nancy Pelosi was a whopping 48 minutes late to a planned 5:00 p.m. press conference after Mueller’s testimony, where she was flanked by the chairmen of the two committees before which Mueller testified and a third who has helped the investigation.

During the press conference, a babbling Pelosi struggled to explain for more than 20 minutes what the public learned from Mueller’s oftentimes incoherent testimony–all while she, House Intelligence Committee chairman Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), House Judiciary Committee chairman Rep. Jerry Nadler (D-NY), and House oversight committee chairman Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD), attempted to explain away the path forward for Democrat leadership, which is again rebuffing calls for a formal impeachment inquiry of the president after Mueller’s dud of a hearing on Wednesday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

JULY 25, 2019
*Time to Wheel Robert Mueller Away*
By William F. Marshall
How did a man in such a sorry state of such self-evident mental decline get appointed to head up one of the most significant investigations in American law-enforcement history?

That is the question one would be forgiven for asking watching Robert Mueller’s testimony before the House Judiciary Committee regarding his investigation into alleged “collusion” between the Trump presidential campaign and Russia. The number of times he sat, mouth agape, while direct and straightforward questions were put to him, only to ask that the questions be repeated, was striking. “What was the question?” was one of Mr. Mueller’s most oft-repeated responses. The amount of stammering, stumbling, “ehs”, and “uhs” was almost embarrassing to watch. Even Democrats were obviously frustrated by Mueller’s halting, timorous responses, especially regarding President Trump’s alleged “obstruction” of the government’s investigation.

The image wasn’t helped when the first Republican to question Mueller, Rep. Doug Collins of Georgia, said he would make an extra effort to speak slowly for Mueller’s benefit. That kindness didn’t seem to help Mueller’s comprehension, based on the number of times he continued to ask that questions be repeated, or the time when he directly contradicted what he had written in “his” report: Saying that, in colloquial terms, “collusion” and conspiracy were not the same thing, whereas his report said they were.

Mueller did his best, given his declining faculties, to bob and weave, as Republicans did an estimable job of putting very reasonable, and often biting, questions to him. He frequently invoked the mantras “That’s outside my purview”, or “I can’t get into that”, or “I’ll stand by the report.” But those invocations only reinforced what has been apparent for months -- that Mueller was a figurehead who never effectively ran the Special Counsel investigation and didn’t know his own report’s contents.

Moreover, it was never really an “investigation” to begin with. It was an extension of a political destruction operation begun by CIA Director John Brennan and FBI Director James Comey in the spring of 2016, working with Hillary Clinton’s operatives and the complicit media, by mounting a bogus “counterintelligence investigation” of Trump and his campaign. After Brennan and Comey were ejected from the government following Trump’s election, the ball was then picked up by Mueller’s Special Counsel investigation, which was really run by Andrew Weissmann, a legal thug of the first order, as I discussed in these pages last month.






The excellent metaphor by Rep. Tom McClintock of Mueller’s report being a smoking bag of flaming manure left on the front porch of America’s doorstep was only inaccurate in one respect. He suggested that after Mueller deposited the malodorous sack on the front step, Mueller rang the doorbell and ran away. What was clear from Mueller’s testimony was that he is incapable of running anywhere, so after dropping and lighting the bag of excrement, Andrew Weissmann pushed Mueller’s wheelchair away at fast as his legs could carry him.

A popular refrain for many of the representatives, mostly Democrats but some Republicans, was to thank Mueller for his service as a Marine officer in Vietnam leading a rifle company and being awarded a Bronze Star with V and a Purple Heart. Those were truly valorous acts and worthy of all our gratitude as Americans, but the real tragedy is that that meritorious service is now being diminished by its use as a cynical shield to protect a man who sacrificed his integrity by putting America through an excruciating two-year long attack on its President with a specious, politically-motivated “investigation.” That treacherous role far eclipsed Mueller’s creditable service half a century ago in Southeast Asia.  



One of the frequently repeated phrases among the preening Democrats in the Mueller hearing, applied to President Trump, was “No one is above the law.” I find this amusing, as this is the tag line of Judicial Watch, which has been one of the most effective instruments in Washington for exposing the machinations of the Deep State and the Hillary campaign in their plot to undermine Donald Trump.  Those Deep Staters simply cannot abide the man or the fact that their beloved Hillary Clinton, whom they believed was destined for the presidency, lost to him. Wheeling out Robert Mueller didn’t help their cause. The American people don’t favor impeaching the President, with only 27 percent of Americans supporting impeachment, and Nancy Pelosi certainly doesn’t, recalling that impeachment caused President Clinton’s rise in popularity.

My point in this column is not to gratuitously mock a befuddled old man who could not remember which president first appointed him to high office. My point is to illustrate that Robert Mueller no longer has the wits to oversee a true large-scale investigation and did not do so in the case of the so-called investigation into Trump-Russia collusion, because it was not an investigation in the first place and Mueller was not really its head. He allowed himself, a nominal “Republican,” to be used as the figurehead of a political, faux-legal “investigative team,” populated by rabid, Trump-hating Democratic lawyers, designed to give the Democrats in Congress a glidepath toward impeaching President Trump. And for that, Mueller deserves both our mockery and contempt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm sure this is fake - it shows t standing in front of an image of the Presidential seal at the Turning Point rally in which the arrowheads have been replaced by golf clubs.


On further review that is a great prank pulled on the t-youth and the liar in chief himself, hilarious! "45 is a puppet"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

"There were many (written) questions the president* did not answer?"
"True"
"There were also many questions that the president's* answers went contrary to what you knew to be true, so the president* lied?"
"Generally"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

So the t campaign played footsie with Russia, getting to third base but not fully consumating the relationship (as far as we know) and republicans and t-suckers are good with that as long as it got the "W". America and democracy be damned. What has this admin done to protect the democratic process besides inviting more intervention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm sure this is fake - it shows t standing in front of an image of the Presidential seal at the Turning Point rally in which the arrowheads have been replaced by golf clubs.


Those weren't "mistakes" those were obviously well done and got past the idiots in charge. Bravo! Bravo!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/45-is-a-puppet-can-you-spot-the-mistakes-in-the-fake-presidential-seal-behind-trump-152432083.html


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those weren't "mistakes" those were obviously well done and got past the idiots in charge. Bravo! Bravo!
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/45-is-a-puppet-can-you-spot-the-mistakes-in-the-fake-presidential-seal-behind-trump-152432083.html


The prnakster was even more clever than I thought he was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the t campaign played footsie with Russia, getting to third base but not fully consumating the relationship (as far as we know) and republicans and t-suckers are good with that as long as it got the "W". America and democracy be damned. What has this admin done to protect the democratic process besides inviting more intervention?


Why didn’t Obama fix it before the 2016 election the hen he was the president and he knew about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey dumb fucks, 
Obama POTUS
Brennan the commie CIA head under Obama
Comey FBI head under Obama
When did this Russia election interference happen?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the t campaign played footsie with Russia, getting to third base but not fully consumating the relationship (as far as we know) and republicans and t-suckers are good with that as long as it got the "W". America and democracy be damned. What has this admin done to protect the democratic process besides inviting more intervention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


And?


----------



## messy (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey dumb fucks,
> Obama POTUS
> Brennan the commie CIA head under Obama
> Comey FBI head under Obama
> When did this Russia election interference happen?


You ok? A lot of angry posts from you today about Mueller. 
Trump’s lies getting under your skin?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey dumb fucks,
> Obama POTUS
> Brennan the commie CIA head under Obama
> Comey FBI head under Obama
> When did this Russia election interference happen?


Ouch!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


If Trump played footsies...then Obama was offering to drop trousers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If Trump played footsies...then Obama was offering to drop trousers.


Are you kidding? What did Obama do for putin?  . . . and then what did putin do for t and what did t promise in return? Get real man.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you kidding? What did Obama do for putin?  . . . and then what did putin do for t and what did t promise in return? Get real man.


Quiet -- You're interfering with his fantasies.  He just got up to the "he dropped his trousers" part.  He'll let you know when he's ready.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you kidding? What did Obama do for putin?  . . . and then what did putin do for t and what did t promise in return? Get real man.


Coocoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You ok? A lot of angry posts from you today about Mueller.
> Trump’s lies getting under your skin?


You think that’s angry?


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one find can't argue with that, as we say "Make Par Not War".


*Once again the mentally challenged Rodent displays his*
*lack there of....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Once again the mentally challenged Rodent displays his*
> *lack there of....*


"I don't know why it would be"


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I don't know why it would be"









*" Oh yeah you do ....! "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I don't know why it would be"


"My intelligence agencies say it was the Russians"


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> The prnakster was even more clever than I thought he was.


Expanded view - I noted Russian double-headed eagle, cash, golf clubs, "45 es en titere", sickle-and-hammer symbols -- did I get them all?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Expanded view - I noted Russian double-headed eagle, cash, golf clubs, "45 es en titere", sickle-and-hammer symbols -- did I get them all?


I find it quite telling that they now say it wasn't a prank and that one if the A.V. staff did a hasty internet search and came up with that image to project on the wall. That is hilarious and 'emblematic' of t types, and young t types, in so many ways! Lack of attention to detail, ignorance of what the proper seal should represent, use of the internet as sole source of information, copy & pasting without reading/researching, not to mention the rookie mistake of admitting all that instead of just blaming Obama, the squad or Hillary! Precious young idiots in the making.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find it quite telling that they now say it wasn't a prank and that one if the A.V. staff did a hasty internet search and came up with that image to project on the wall. That is hilarious and 'emblematic' of t types, and young t types, in so many ways! Lack of attention to detail, ignorance of what the proper seal should represent, use of the internet as sole source of information, copy & pasting without reading/researching, not to mention the rookie mistake of admitting all that instead of just blaming Obama, the squad or Hillary! Precious young idiots in the making.


They could have blamed in on a hidden Obama mole in the TP staff, but as it turns out (according to the article from which  I lifted this image) the creator is a life-long Republican who hates t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

MAGA


*DOJ To Resume Capital Punishment, AG Barr Immediately Schedules Five Executions*
July 25th, 2019
_





U.S. Attorney General William Barr speaks during a farewell ceremony. REUTERS/Leah Millis -


Attorney General William Barr said Thursday the Justice Department will resume executions of federal prisoners after a nearly 20 years lapse, and immediately scheduled executions for five federal death row inmates convicted of murdering children and the elderly, while promising more to come.

According to a Justice Department announcement, Barr directed Hugh Hurwitz, the acting director of the Bureau of Prisons, to adopt the revision to the Federal Execution Protocol, a maneuver that “[clears] the way for the federal government to resume capital punishment after a nearly two decade lapse, and bringing justice to victims of the most horrific crimes.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

UN Passes Resolution Condemning Israel For Women’s Rights Violations (Iran & Saudi Arabia Among Those Voting To Pass It)

Posted at 9:30 pm on July 25, 2019 by Sarah Lee

_ 


In this photo provided by the United Nations, members of the United Nations Security council vote at the United Nations headquarters on Friday, Dec. 23, 2016, in favor of condemning Israel for its practice of establishing settlements in the West Bank and east Jerusalem. In a striking rupture with past practice, the U.S. allowed the vote, not exercising its veto. (Manuel Elias/The United Nations via AP)





The United Nations (UN) has evidently descended into some alternate universe where up is down and Israel is more a violator of the rights of women than Iran, Saudi Arabia, and Pakistan. Hillel Neuer, executive director of UN Watch, posted this tweet following a resolution passed Thursday condemning Israel for its position on women’s rights.


A piece at UN Watch explains the resolution, which saw only the U.S. and Canada dissent, in greater detail.

Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Pakistan were among members of the UN’s 54-nation economic and social council, a principal organ of the world body, who voted to single out and condemn Israel yesterday as the only country in the world that violates women’s rights.

The Jewish state was harshly and repeatedly condemned in a resolution, adopted 40 to 2 with 9 abstentions and 3 absent (see breakdown below), for allegedly being the “major obstacle” for Palestinian women “with regard to their advancement, self-reliance, and integration in the development of their society.”

…

The resolution completely ignores how Palestinian women’s rights are impacted by their own governing authorities—the Palestinian Authority in the West Bank, and Hamas in Gaza—nor does it mention how women are discriminated against within patriarchal Palestinian society.

Moreover, ECOSOC concluded its annual session by ignoring the world’s worst abusers of women’s rights, refusing to pass a single resolution on the situation of women in Saudi Arabia, Iran, Pakistan, or DR Congo, all of which ranked in the top ten worst countries in last year’s Global Gender Gap Report, produced by the World Economic Forum.

It becomes increasingly clear with each passing day why the images of former UN Ambassador Nikki Haley so often showed her standing alone, hand raised, looking defiant and yet somehow sad, as she negotiated the upside down reality of the UN. Haley did not let Thursday’s resolution go unnoticed on her own personal Twitter account.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

*Do You Understand that Democrats will Destroy America?*
By Carol Greenwald
I earn my living investing other people’s money in the stock market. I am terrified contemplating how I am going to save my clients’ money, as well as my own, if a Democrat is elected president. The policies that the Democrats are advocating will destroy the American economy, not just the stock market, but the whole US economy. My first instinct will be to raise cash ahead of the stock market crash, but even that is only a temporary safe harbor.

The Green New Deal, renewed regulations, Medicare for All, free college,  as well as the 70-90% tax rates proposed by Democrats, will tank the stock market and US economic growth, leading to higher unemployment and reduced wage gains. All these programs require higher taxes and not just the soak the rich fantasy of the 70-90% rates. Most of the Democratic candidates have pledged to roll back the 2017 Republican tax cuts that fueled the renewal of economic growth in the US.

Open borders will flood the US with poverty stricken immigrants and their competition for jobs will depress wages. The social welfare needs of the immigrants will skyrocket government expenditures. So while taxes receipts are falling due to slower economic growth rates, expenditures will be rising, leading to increased government debt and consequently higher interest rates. If the Federal Reserve tries to keep interest rates low to prevent a deepening recession, then the increase in the money supply and the expanding deficit will eventually destroy the value of the dollar. So much for my safe harbor in cash.

*Immigration: What do Open Borders Mean?*

Milton Friedman pointed out over a decade ago, you cannot have open borders and a social welfare state… the supply of immigrants will become infinite.

Virtually all of the Democratic candidates have advocated for opening the border to all who want to come. All the Democratic candidates on the second night of the debate supported free health benefits for illegal immigrants and several have advocated for free college for all. But even without these additional incentives, the level of living available in the US, even to the poorest Americans, far exceeds what many of the world’s peoples can hope for in their own countries. No one starves in America. Our poor have cars, large screen TVs, air conditioning, video games for their kids and eat better than the average GI in World War II.






This is an invitation to all the world’s poor to come to the US in unlimited numbers. All you need is to get to our southern border. The number of people living in poverty in Latin America in 2017 was 184 million. 

But immigration will not be limited to the poverty stricken in our own hemisphere. There  are 750 million people who live below the international poverty line of $1.90 a day. By that standard, those coming from Latin America are not the most desperate.  People will find a way to come to the US from Africa, possibly trafficked by cartels and other criminal gangs, as are many coming from Latin America now. (Have you ever wondered how poverty stricken people manage to travel 1400 miles, often with children and obtain food and water for the trip, and then arrive at our southern border in non-ragged clothes?) Since May of this year, 1100 illegal immigrants from Africa were interdicted at the southern US border. More will be coming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

JULY 26, 2019
*Mueller was Weissmann's Sock Puppet*
By Daniel John Sobieski
Robert Mueller was revealed to be an empty suit during his feeble performance before the House Judiciary and Intelligence Committees on Wednesday, unable to answer questions on a report that it became painfully clear he could not defend because he did not write it. The true author is likely longtime associate Andrew Weissmann, often called Mueller’s “pit bull,” who perhaps should also have the title of Mueller’s “Rasputin.” As Rep. Louis Gohmert, one of Mueller’s  questioners, told Tucker Carlson Wednesday night:

Former Special Counsel Robert Mueller asked lawmakers for pagination clarification to stall during his two hearings, according to Rep. Louie Gohmert, R-Texas.

Additionally, one of Mueller's deputies, prosecutor Andrew Weissmann appeared to be the main force behind the Russia investigation, Gohmert claimed Wednesday on "Tucker Carlson Tonight."…

Elaborating on his view of the deputy prosecutor, Gohmert claimed the proceedings showed the power he claimed Weissmann had while working under Mueller.

"It's also clear from the hearing today that Weissmann was the driving force behind all this," he claimed.

Weissmann’s record speaks to his ruthlessness in pursuing a target doing such things as withholding exculpatory evidence.  As noted at USAPoliticsToday,org:

The top attorney in Robert Mueller’s Special Counsel’s office was reported to the Department of Justice’s Inspector General by a lawyer representing whistleblowers for alleged “corrupt legal practices” more than a year before the 2016 presidential election and a decade before to the Senate Judiciary Committee, this reporter has learned….

Weissmann, among his other jobs, was lead prosecutor in the trial of former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort.  Weissmann was the point man in the pre-dawn raidson Manafort’s home and offices which involved more armed force than we employed at Benghazi and was condemned by a judge for withholding exculpatory evidence in a criminal case. As Western Journalism Center reported:






Weissmann has a reputation for pushing the boundaries on prosecutions. Last October, The New York Times called him a “pit bull” who used “scorched-earth tactics” against opponents.

Weissmann was also Mueller’s attorney on the ground who oversaw the pre-dawn raid on Manafort’s home.

In the 1990s, Chief Judge Charles P. Sifton reprimanded Weissmann as “reprehensible” during a trial regarding the Colombo crime family for withholding evidence.

“The judge described then (Assistant U.S. Attorney) Weissmann’s conduct as the ‘myopic withholding of information’ and ‘reprehensible and subject, perhaps, to appropriate disciplinary measures,’” according to a February 2018 article by investigative reporter Sara Carter.

Mueller’s professed lack of knowledge regarding Fusion GPS is inexplicable since, as I’ve written on this page, as former deputy assistant attorney general Bruce Ohr’s closed-door testimony before Congress shows, Weissmann had full knowledge of the fake nature of the Steele dossier that was a major predicate of the Russian witch-hunt that became the Mueller probe. Weissman knew there was collusion with the Russians, and that it was between the DNC, the Clinton campaign, British agent Christopher Steele, Fusion GPS, the DOJ, the FBI and, yes, Russian sources interested in upending the Trump presidency.

Bruce Ohr, the number four official at the Justice Department as U.S. Deputy Associate Attorney General and the highest ranking non-appointee with an office a couple of doors down from Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein, kept Weissmann “in the loop” about the fake dossier and its journeys through the deep state swamp, along with a myriad of other co-conspirators in a web of conspiracy and deceit so vast that Watergate trivia question Carl Bernstein may be right in a way he did not intend when he suggested this whole matter might be bigger than Watergate. It seems only the DoJ janitor was not involved. As Catherine Herridge of Fox News reports:

Embattled Justice Department official Bruce Ohr had contact in 2016 with then-colleague Andrew Weissmann, who is now a top Robert Mueller deputy, as well as other senior FBI officials about the controversial anti-Trump dossier and the individuals behind it, two sources close to the matter told Fox News.

The sources said Ohr's outreach about the dossier -- as well as its author, ex-British spy Christopher Steele; the opposition research firm behind it, Glenn Simpson’s Fusion GPS; and his wife Nellie Ohr's work for Fusion -- occurred before and after the FBI fired Steele as a source over his media contacts. Ohr's network of contacts on the dossier included: former FBI agent Peter Strzok; former FBI lawyer Lisa Page; former deputy director Andrew McCabe; Weissmann and at least one other DOJ official; and a current FBI agent who worked with Strzok on the Russia case.

Weissmann was kept "in the loop" on the dossier, a source said, while he was chief of the criminal fraud division. He is now assigned to Special Counsel Mueller’s team. 

Weissmann had to know the dossier was fake and that its use in obtaining FISA warrants to conduct surveillance on  Team Trump and provide a predicate for the Mueller witch-hunt was a fraud committed upon the FISA court. If he knew, Robert Mueller should have known.

Weissmann is a partisan hack and Mueller thug who sent an email to Acting Attorney General Sally Yates, one of those who signed the fraudulent FISA applications, congratulating her on her for refusing to defend in court President Trump’s travel ban:

A senior member of special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigative team said he was in “awe” of former acting Attorney General Sally Yates the day she was fired for refusing to defend President Trump’s controversial travel ban, according to emails obtained by a conservative watchdog group.

Andrew Weissmann, a veteran Justice Department prosecutor who is one of Mueller’s top lieutenants on the special counsel probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election, sent a Jan. 30 email to Yates that appeared to laud her for standing up to Trump.

“I am so proud and in awe,” Weissmann wrote, according to emails obtained by Judicial Watch through a Freedom of Information Act request. “Thank you so much.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you kidding? What did Obama do for putin?  . . . and then what did putin do for t and what did t promise in return? Get real man.


What exactly has Putin done for Trump? What did Putin do for Obama?
What did Obama do for Putin? What has Trump done for Putin?
Why would Obama want to wait until after the election?
You're stupidity is only surpased by your hypocritical ignorance.
You really should shut up..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Quiet -- You're interfering with his fantasies.  He just got up to the "he dropped his trousers" part.  He'll let you know when he's ready.


Fantasies? Projecting much cabin boy?
Odd how your delusional drivel manifest in to bullshit.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fantasies? Projecting much cabin boy?
> Odd how your delusional drivel manifest in to bullshit.


You posted "Obama was offering to drop trousers" and then you accuse me of "delusional drivel".

Excellent.  Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What exactly has Putin done for Trump? What did Putin do for Obama?
> What did Obama do for Putin? What has Trump done for Putin?
> Why would Obama want to wait until after the election?
> You're stupidity is only surpased by your hypocritical ignorance.
> You really should shut up..


"What exactly has Putin done for Trump?"  You are in deep denial.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

"There was a senator, I think it was after the pancreatic cancer, who announced with great glee that I was going to be dead within six months.  That senator, whose name I’ve forgotten, is now himself dead, and I am very much alive."  -- RBG yesterday.

(The Senator in question was Jim Bunning from Kentucky.)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> "What exactly has Putin done for Trump?"  You are in deep denial.


Denial ? Hardly.
Please list all the illegal, nefarious, or otherwise shady things Putin has done for Trump.
Take your time Magoo.
PS Nice of you to answer for Daffy as he's obviuosly unable


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You posted "Obama was offering to drop trousers" and then you accuse me of "delusional drivel".
> 
> Excellent.  Please continue.


What I said was *IF* Trump was playing footsies... *THEN* Obama was offering...
Big difference Magoo
Again nice of you to answer for the Daffy one.
You should wait until your mid morning meds kick in before posting more bullshit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "My intelligence agencies say it was the Russians"


You sure Al Qaeda wasnʻt more of a threat then the Russians?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Expanded view - I noted Russian double-headed eagle, cash, golf clubs, "45 es en titere", sickle-and-hammer symbols -- did I get them all?


Have a tissue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> They could have blamed in on a hidden Obama mole in the TP staff, but as it turns out (according to the article from which  I lifted this image) the creator is a life-long Republican who hates t.


Funny watching your coffee thoughts with one of the twins.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What I said was *IF* Trump was playing footsies... *THEN* Obama was offering...
> Big difference Magoo
> Again nice of you to answer for the Daffy one.
> You should wait until your mid morning meds kick in before posting more bullshit.


I have to admit that in all my years of conversing with people in person or online, the concept of one party dropping his trousers never occurred to me - at least not strongly enough that I would put it out where people could hear or see it.

You seem to have had a different experience.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Denial ? Hardly.
> Please list all the illegal, nefarious, or otherwise shady things Putin has done for Trump.
> Take your time Magoo.
> PS Nice of you to answer for Daffy as he's obviuosly unable


Denying that you are in denial is one of the sure symptoms of being in denial.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Denying that you are in denial is one of the sure symptoms of being in denial.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5111


Another riddle?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Denying that you are in denial is one of the sure symptoms of being in denial.


This post from the self proclaimed smartest man in the kitchen, smells of Dunning–Kruger*.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "My intelligence agencies say it was the Russians"


*Clapper wants to rub " Lotion " on your back*
*while Comey and Brennan watch....Kapish !*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You posted "Obama was offering to drop trousers" and then you accuse me of "delusional drivel".
> 
> Excellent.  Please continue.


*Did you get excited....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Expanded view - I noted Russian double-headed eagle, cash, golf clubs, "45 es en titere", sickle-and-hammer symbols -- did I get them all?


*You forgot that the " Jackass " that did that was fired immediately and is*
*most likely up on massive charges...!*

*Do some research " Spola Boy "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

Seems the guy is a prankster, ex-Republican t hater . . . even better!

"massive charges" you crack me up jethro, all on edge and serious! LOL! You really are a fred aren't ya!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I have to admit that in all my years of conversing with people in person or online, the concept of one party dropping his trousers never occurred to me - at least not strongly enough that I would put it out where people could hear or see it.
> 
> You seem to have had a different experience.


You call what you do here "conversing"...that's why I call you Magoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You call what you do here "conversing"...that's why I call you Magoo.


Anything is better than acting like a spoiled brat like you, all pouting and belligerent is what you do.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This post from the self proclaimed smartest man in the kitchen, smells of Dunning–Kruger*.*


I only claimed to be smarter than you, which should be obvious to everyone, not to be the smartest man in the non-longer-existing kitchen.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the guy is a prankster, ex-Republican t hater . . . even better!
> 
> "massive charges" you crack me up jethro, all on edge and serious! LOL! You really are a fred aren't ya!


The guy who was fired was not the guy who dreamed it up.  The people who fired the guy made it sound like the WH advance staff was partly at fault, since they insisted that the Presidential Seal be presented, but did not have an image ready in a compatible format, so the poor AV guy grabbed the first thing that came up on a google search.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You call what you do here "conversing"...that's why I call you Magoo.


I'm sure that makes sense to you, but I won't hang around waiting for an explanation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> The guy who was fired was not the guy who dreamed it up.  The people who fired the guy made it sound like the WH advance staff was partly at fault, since they insisted that the Presidential Seal be presented, but did not have an image ready in a compatible format, so the poor AV guy grabbed the first thing that came up on a google search.


The same way they get Melania's speeches.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

Gotta love that Shep Smith, telling the truth and dropping facts on the most misinformed people on the planet this side of North Korea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I have to admit that in all my years of conversing with people in person or online, the concept of one party dropping his trousers never occurred to me - at least not strongly enough that I would put it out where people could hear or see it.
> 
> You seem to have had a different experience.


How about dropped his diaper?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gotta love that Shep Smith, telling the truth and dropping facts on the most misinformed people on the planet this side of North Korea.


As you are familiar with, queers like you and shep are a couple of cucumbers short of a salad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

Fox poll has t losing Bigly to Biden, hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

2.5 fucking billion with a B bitches.

MAGA -- Supreme Court Rules Trump Can Use $2.5 Billion From Military Spending For Border Wall
Timothy Meads |  @Timothy__Meads | July 26, 2019
_ 







Wow, what a perfect way to cap off the week for President Donald J. Trump and his supporters. The Supreme Court ruled Friday evening that the commander-in-chief can indeed protect America's border by using $2.5 billion of Pentagon money to build portions of the border wall. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

If there were anyone not a trump fan they Shirley are now,


✔
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1155073964634517505

Rep, Elijah Cummings has been a brutal bully, shouting and screaming at the great men & women of Border Patrol about conditions at the Southern Border, when actually his Baltimore district is FAR WORSE and more dangerous. His district is considered the Worst in the USA......

Cummings (D-Md.) on Twitter early Saturday as a “brutal bully,” claiming the longtime congressman's Baltimore district is “far worse” and "more dangerous" than the southern border.

“Rep. Elijah Cummings has been a brutal bully, shouting and screaming at the great men & women of Border Patrol about conditions at the Southern Border, when actually his Baltimore district is FAR WORSE and more dangerous,” Trump tweeted
“His district is considered the Worst in the USA as proven last week during a Congressional tour, the Border is clean, efficient & well run, just very crowded,” Trump continued. “Cumming [sic] District is a disgusting, rat and rodent infested mess. If he spent more time in Baltimore, maybe he could help clean up this very dangerous & filthy place.”

Trump asserted that Cummings’s district, which encompasses downtown Baltimore, was the "worst run" in the U.S., claiming that the Maryland city was "corrupt" and that "no human being would want to live there."

“Why is so much money sent to the Elijah Cummings district when it is considered the worst run and most dangerous anywhere in the United States,” Trump continued in the early morning tweetstorm. “No human being would want to live there. Where is all this money going? How much is stolen? Investigate this corrupt mess immediately!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Where is planned Parenthood when you need em?
*NBC News: ‘Growing Number’ of Pregnant Migrants Waiting to Deliver Anchor Babies in U.S.*





John Moore/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER26 Jul 2019243
3:19
*A “growing number” of pregnant migrants from across Central America are waiting in Mexico as they hope to deliver their babies in the United States to secure them birthright citizenship, NBC News reports.*

A report by NBC News chronicles how pregnant migrant women are increasingly flowing into shelters in Mexico along the southern border as the Trump administration’s “Remain in Mexico” policy mandates they wait there while their asylum claims are reviewed.

These expecting mothers, mostly from Central America and Haiti, hope to secure American citizenship for their babies by getting U.S. asylum through the country’s birthright citizenship policy.

NBC News reports:

A growing number of expectant mothers are among the migrants coming in daily from Honduras, Guatemala, El Salvador — even Haiti — to more than 30 already overflowing shelters in Tijuana, Mexico. [Emphasis added]

“More women are arriving pregnant or with babies,” said pastor Gustavo Banda of the Embajadores de Jesús (Ambassadors of Jesus) church, which operates a shelter in Cañón del Alacrán (Scorpion’s Canyon) on the outskirts of Tijuana. “We have a lot of Haitian women and some Central American.” [Emphasis added]

…

It’s a period of great anxiety, if only because many want their children born in the United States. The U.S. Constitution guarantees that every child born on American soil automatically becomes a U.S. citizen. Mexico also offers birthright citizenship, but it’s not exactly the same: A child born in Mexico, regardless of their parents’ nationalities, automatically becomes a Mexican citizen when they turn 18. [Empahsis added]

The report sheds light on the dangerous journey that pregnant migrants endure, often risking their lives and their unborn child’s life, to attempt to deliver their baby in the U.S. to secure American citizenship.

In Chicago, Illinois, as Breitbart News recently reported, pregnant women from the Middle East traveled hours to deliver their babies in the U.S. and thus securing them American citizenship.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If there were anyone not a trump fan they Shirley are now,
> 
> 
> ✔
> ...


Best President ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

WaPo: House Dems grudgingly admit Mueller stunt backfired — big time

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 9:21 am on July 26, 2019 

At long last, _consensus_. Even after it became plainly apparent that Robert Mueller’s testimony displayed an unsettling lack of familiarity with the report and actually set back Democrats’ arguments about its meaning, some people insisted that nearly everyone had somehow witnessed a major breakthrough. Renato Mariotti spent an entire Politico column rewriting _The Lego Movie’s_“Everything Is Awesome” in an attempt to salvage Wednesday’s debacle.

ADVERTISEMENT







After Mueller flop, a Nadler-Pelosi fight?


By late yesterday, even House Democrats had thrown in the towel, although readers have to traverse through several paragraphs of this Washington Post article to find it out. Among the most disappointed were the Democrats on the very committees that demanded to hear from Mueller, who now claim they were “blindsided”:

Mueller’s six hours of testimony did not help their case, many Democrats said privately. Some wondered whether they had miscalculated in focusing so much on the former FBI director and less on subpoenaing witnesses in Mueller’s report and asking the courts to force them to testify.

“I didn’t see anything amazing. I mean, did you?” said centrist Rep. Jeff Van Drew (D-N.J.). “He looked tired.”

Among Democrats, perhaps the most disappointed in Mueller’s performance were members of the Intelligence and Judiciary committees, who questioned the former special counsel, according to conversations with several who spoke on the condition of anonymity to speak frankly. Many felt blindsided that no one warned them how much Mueller had aged — and regretful that they had forced a decorated Vietnam veteran and longtime civil servant into testifying when he was so reluctant in the first place.

“I was beyond shocked,” one lawmaker said of Mueller’s occasional confusion and seeming unfamiliarity with details of the report.

Just how much were they “blindsided”? The New York Times had a report later that same evening discussing how Mueller had not been, shall we say, _immersed in the day to day business of his special counsel office_. According to the report, aides started asking questions about Mueller’s energy and ability almost from the start, as well as his decision to delegate most of his inherent authority to deputies. Mueller’s condition might not have been common knowledge, but the special counsel office was under the purview of the House Judiciary Committee as part of its oversight of the Department of Justice. Are we to believe that Jerrold Nadler _never_ once checked in on the office’s operation, including whether Mueller was an engaged special counsel?

ADVERTISEMENT





Maybe so, but one would have thought Nadler would have requested a private meeting with Mueller before grandstanding on getting him to appear in public. Remember, Mueller insisted at first that there was no point in testifying at all, but then his next position was that he would make a public statement in open session followed by questioning in closed session. Nadler immediately rejected that idea (as did Republicans on the panel). Didn’t Nadler think to check in with Mueller to see _why_ he didn’t want to testify publicly?

ADVERTISEMENT





If Democrats were blindsided, they put the blinders on themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

If you look real close you can Pelosi clinching her wooden teeth and Cortez crossing her fingers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

White House to Dems Skipping Town: Enjoy Your Vacation While the Border Crisis Rages


A group of House conservatives led by Rep. Chip Roy (R-Texas) is calling on Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) to cancel August recess so that lawmakers can debate a bill to fund Immigrations and Customs Enforcement.

In a letter — signed by 34 GOP members including Roy — sent to Pelosi on Thursday, the lawmakers argue the lower chamber should not break without addressing funding for the agency and the humanitarian crisis at the border.

“We are united in our belief that the House of Representatives should not adjourn for August recess before providing adequate funding to our men and women of Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) on the frontlines dealing with the ongoing humanitarian crisis on our southern border,” they wrote.

“Additionally, we must address the largest barriers to regaining operational control of the border," the letter added, citing family detention, "the unintended consequences of the 2008 trafficking law that impedes our ability to expeditiously process unaccompanied children," and "loopholes in our asylum laws” as some of the examples.

The GOP members went on to blast Democrats for not moving the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) appropriations bill through regular order, arguing a debate on funding levels for ICE should have already taken place.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5114
> If you look real close you can Pelosi clinching her wooden teeth and Cortez crossing her fingers.


Which is the ventriloquist and which is the "dummy"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Expanded view - I noted Russian double-headed eagle, cash, golf clubs, "45 es en titere", sickle-and-hammer symbols -- did I get them all?


The Seal of Hurt Feelings.  Clever though wounded nonetheless


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find it quite telling that they now say it wasn't a prank and that one if the A.V. staff did a hasty internet search and came up with that image to project on the wall. That is hilarious and 'emblematic' of t types, and young t types, in so many ways! Lack of attention to detail, ignorance of what the proper seal should represent, use of the internet as sole source of information, copy & pasting without reading/researching, not to mention the rookie mistake of admitting all that instead of just blaming Obama, the squad or Hillary! Precious young idiots in the making.


Lack of Attention to detail:


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gotta love that Shep Smith, telling the truth and dropping facts on the most misinformed people on the planet this side of North Korea.




*Figures you would " Like " Shepard Smith....*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

Where is the United Kingston?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

JULY 28, 2019
*Impeachment Dreams Die; Wall gets Built*
By Clarice Feldman
This was a week the President could only have dreamed of. There was the highly promoted appearance of Robert Mueller before two congressional committees in which the impeachment dream of the party with no saleable agenda died in full public view. Egged on by Deep Staters, Guatemala had recently backed off of a deal to keep asylum seekers there, but at the end of the week thought better of reneging (after the President threatened tariffs and other responses if they didn’t follow through on the deal). The week ended with the Supreme Court green lighting the transfer of some funds from the Defense budget to build 100 miles of a wall at the border of Mexico.

*Mueller and “His” Report*

For two years the mainstream media has been plugging the idea  -- preposterous on its face as it was --that the President colluded with Russia to beat Hillary Clinton. Indeed, the Pulitzer Committee honoredthe New York Times and WashingtonPost, leaders of the collusion band, “for deeply sourced, relentlessly reported coverage in the public interest that dramatically furthered the nation’s understanding of Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election and its connections to the Trump campaign, the President-elect’s transition team and his eventual administration.” 

Television and cable news carried the same tune ad infinitum, as this video clip records in condensed form.

Few people read the Mueller report and the Democrats believed a well-practiced series of soundbites at the hearing would revitalize impeachment impetus. It didn’t. On the contrary, it revealed that the endeavor was corrupt, poorly managed by someone seemingly in the early stages of dementia, and that the special counsel was clearly among those who’d never read the report offered up in his name. 

There was a lot of very good coverage of the Mueller testimony. In my view Kimberley Strassel at the Wall Street Journal and Professor Jonathan Turley at The Hill did the best job of it.

*(a) Strassel *

We’ve been told it was solely about Russian electoral interference and obstruction of justice. It’s now clear it was equally about protecting the actual miscreants behind the Russia-collusion hoax.

The most notable aspect of the Mueller report was always what it omitted: the origins of this mess. Christopher Steele’s dossier was central to the Federal Bureau of Investigation’s probe, the basis of many of the claims of conspiracy between the Trump campaign and Russia. Yet the Mueller authors studiously wrote around the dossier, mentioning it only in perfunctory terms. The report ignored Mr. Steele’s paymaster, Fusion GPS, and its own ties to Russians. It also ignored Fusion’s paymaster, the Clinton campaign, and the ugly politics behind the dossier hit job. [snip]

As Florida Rep. Matt Gaetz asked Mr. Mueller, how could a special-counsel investigation into “Russia’s interference” have any credibility if it failed to look into whether the Steele dossier was itself disinformation from Moscow? Mr. Steele acknowledges that senior Russian officials were the source of his dossier’s claims of an “extensive conspiracy.” Given that no such conspiracy actually existed, Mr. Gaetz asked: “Did Russians really tell that to Christopher Steele, or did he just make it up and was he lying to the FBI?” [snip] The Mueller team, rather than question the FBI’s actions, went out of its way to build on them. That’s how we ended up with tortured plea agreements for process crimes from figures like former Trump aide George Papadopoulos and former national security adviser Michael Flynn. They were peripheral figures in an overhyped drama, who nonetheless had to be scalped to legitimize the early actions of Mr. Comey & Co. Mr. Mueller inherited the taint, and his own efforts were further tarnished. That accounts for Mr. Mueller’s stonewalling.

The appearances reminded me of scenes in Joseph Heller’s novel Good as Gold (less well-read than Catch 22, but a scathin

*The Wall*

Friday in a 5-4 decision the Supreme Court determined that the Sierra Club, ACLU, and the Southern Border Communities Coalition had no cause of action to obtain a review of the determination to use $2.5 billion dollars from Defense Department Funds to build sections of the wall on the Mexican Border. (The administration had authorized other funds  -- military construction, Defense department and the Treasury department’s asset forfeiture accounts [seized narcotics funds] -- to supplement the $1.4 billion Congress had allocated for building a wall on the Mexican border, but only the Defense Department funds were at issue.)

The case arose from -- where else? -- the Ninth Circuit, where a District Court judge had issued a nationwide injunction against the use of those funds for wall construction
U.S. Solicitor General Noel Francisco argued that private groups could not challenge this transfer and the majority of the court agreed. He added that even if they had a valid cause of action their “interests in hiking, bird watching, and fishing in designated drug-smuggling corridors do not outweigh the harm to the public from halting the government’s efforts to construct barriers to stanch the flow of illegal narcotics across the southern border.”

Justice Stephen Breyer wanted to lift the injunction but halt constructionuntil the case was heard on the merits but he was outvoted and construction contracts can now be entered into. “While Friday’s ruling isn’t technically on the merits, it is, in practice, a big win for Trump, since there will be no way to 'unspend' the money once construction begins.”

Boris Johnson, who reminds me so much of President Trump, is now the new United Kingdom Prime Minister and the two men are reportedly already discussing a trade agreement, something that should help Johnson immeasurably in his fight for a no deal Brexit. I can’t say the globalists and deep staters are dead yet, but they are mostly dead and as Mad Max in Princess Bridesays of the dead, we’ll soon be able to go through their clothes and look for loose change.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where is the United Kingston?


The United Kingston is composed of Whales, Scotch, Irish Cream and English Leather.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lack of Attention to detail:


Attention to detail...
Isn't Jim Jordan the wrestling coach who had some kids on his team complain about how he forgot to tell the university the wrestlers on his team were being fondled by the team doctor during check ups?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> White House to Dems Skipping Town: Enjoy Your Vacation While the Border Crisis Rages
> 
> 
> A group of House conservatives led by Rep. Chip Roy (R-Texas) is calling on Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) to cancel August recess so that lawmakers can debate a bill to fund Immigrations and Customs Enforcement.
> ...


Just so I can understand... when you keep bringing up the border crisis, what exactly is the crisis?  Like if we set the scary "they" talk to the side, what is the problem that you want to see fixed?  Surely it's not that you don't like low cost labor...

Truthfully I wonder if you guys can even remember let alone articulate what issue really is- because this just seems like it has become a dog whistle campaign for Trump in the lead up to the election where he doesn't have much to brag about in terms of achievement.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Best President ever.


Yeah... but you're not really what anyone would call a thinker.  So while you'll undoubtedly be disappointed to hear this; I'm not really sure your endorsement carries much weight?  But hey, I did get a good chuckle so please keep trying!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... but you're not really what I think any of us would call a thinker.  So I'm not sure your endorsement carries much weight?  But I did get a good chuckle so please keep trying!


If I'm not a "thinker", what does that make the rest of you people?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I'm not a "thinker", what does that make the rest of you people?


I only make the claim to being just smart enough to know you're full of bullshit.  
Or to say it another way... please tell me more about how Trump is the greatest president ever!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

This just in, trump is a racist.

http://news.trust.org/item/20190727165259-hatmv
https://www.yahoo.com/news/outrage-trump-brands-mostly-black-baltimore-infested-mess-172645866.html
https://apnews.com/3d49bd171f9b4245b3d24e62a77ad35f
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/455019-baltimore-mayor-slams-unacceptable-trump-comments-on-city
https://www.baltimoresun.com/opinion/editorial/bs-ed-0728-trump-baltimore-20190727-k6ac4yvnpvcczlaexdfglifada-story.html
https://thehill.com/homenews/media/455010-david-axelrod-slams-trump-attacks-on-cummings-baltimore-if-he-loses-in-2020
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news[URL]https://nypost.com/2019/07/27/cnn-anchor-victor-blackwell-chokes-up-on-air-after-trump-rips-infested-baltimore//2019/jul/27/democratic-candidates-take-aim-at-donald-trump-ove/[/URL]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I only make the claim to being just smart enough to know you're full of bullshit.
> Or to say it another way... please tell me more about how Trump is the greatest president ever!


Ok.
Trump is the best president EVER!

Is that good?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I only make the claim to being just smart enough to know you're full of bullshit.
> Or to say it another way... please tell me more about how Trump is the greatest president ever!


Didn’t you vote for the worst presidential candidate ever? Twice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Just so I can understand... when you keep bringing up the border crisis, what exactly is the crisis?  Like if we set the scary "they" talk to the side, what is the problem that you want to see fixed?  Surely it's not that you don't like low cost labor...
> 
> Truthfully I wonder if you guys can even remember let alone articulate what issue really is- because this just seems like it has become a dog whistle campaign for Trump in the lead up to the election where he doesn't have much to brag about in terms of achievement.


Don’t be dumb.
Look around Ca and count the illegals, if you can ID them just ask them a question.
They women might be wearing a baseball hat that doesn’t fit with 4 kids under 4 in tow and the men you might find in front of Costco stealing jobs from legal people and the illegal kids you will find in our schools stealing the teachers time from our legal kids. 
Ya fools?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

How bad did Obama have to be to get this guy elected


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Just so I can understand... when you keep bringing up the border crisis, what exactly is the crisis?  Like if we set the scary "they" talk to the side, what is the problem that you want to see fixed?  Surely it's not that you don't like low cost labor...
> 
> Truthfully I wonder if you guys can even remember let alone articulate what issue really is- because this just seems like it has become a dog whistle campaign for Trump in the lead up to the election where he doesn't have much to brag about in terms of achievement.


Yes, There Is A Crisis At The Border — The Numbers Show It

*Illegal Immigration:* Democrats and the mainstream press accuse President Donald Trump of manufacturing a crisis at the border. The numbers tell another story.

As soon as the words "growing humanitarian and security crisis at our Southern border" left Trump's lips in his Oval Office address this week, Democrats and media "fact-checkers" were trying to dispel it as a deliberate lie.

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said Trump "must stop manufacturing a crisis, and must reopen the government

*Border Crossings Climbing*
NPR's "fact check" — like countless others — dismissed Trump's claim as false because "illegal border crossings in the most recent fiscal year (ending in September 2018) were actually lower than in either 2016 or 2014."

What they aren't telling you is border patrol agents apprehended more than 100,000 people trying to enter the country illegally _in just October and November of last year_. Or that that number is way up from the same two months the year before.

Nor do they mention that last year, the border patrol apprehended _more than half a million _people trying to get into the country illegally. And that number, too, is up from the year before.

*Downplaying Number Of Illegals*
Trump's critics certainly don't bother to mention that those figures only count illegals the border patrol caught. It does not count _the ones who eluded border patrol agents and got into the country_.

The Department of Homeland Security claims that about 20% of illegal border crossers make it into the country. Other studies, however, say border agents fail to apprehend as much as 50% of illegal crossers.

Even at the lower percentage, that means that 104,000 illegals made it into the country in 2018 alone.

It is, in short, a massive number.

Here's more perspective. The U.S. is virtually alone in the world in having such a large share of its population in the country illegally.

An analysis by the nonpartisan ProCon.org found that in 2010 almost 4% of the U.S. population was in the country illegally. The average for 13 other countries it analyzed was just 1.3%.

In France, for example, illegals make up just 0.9% of its population. It's 0.3% in Germany, 0.8% in Spain, and 0.5% in the Netherlands.

Isn't having millions in the country illegally, with thousands joining them every day, not a crisis at the border?

*Illegals and Crime*
Critics also complain that Trump overstated the risk of illegal immigrants committing crimes. They all point to a report from the Cato Institute, a pro-immigration libertarian think tank. Cato did a statistical analysis of census data and concluded that incarceration rates for Hispanic illegals were slightly lower than those of the native-born.

But the Center for Immigration Studies looked at federal crime statistics. It found that noncitizens accounted for more than 20% of federal convictions, even though they make up just 8.4% of the population.

"It is almost certain that a majority of noncitizens convicted of federal crimes are illegal immigrants," said Steven Camarota of the CIS.

Texas also has been monitoring crimes committed by illegals. It reports that from 2011 to 2018, it booked 186,000 illegal aliens. Police charged them with a total of 292,000 crimes. Those included 539 murders, 32,000 assaults, 3,426 sexual assaults, and almost 3,000 weapons charges.

Even if Cato is right that the crime rate among Hispanic illegals is a bit lower than for natives, that's cold comfort to victims of these crimes, which would not have happened had the border been more secure. They would likely agree with Trump about their being a crisis at the border.

*Past Presidents Promised To Fix This*
Here's another problem with claims that we don't have a crisis at the border.

_Past presidents all treated it like one._

In 1982, for example, President Ronald Reagan said that "The ongoing migration of persons to the United States in violation of our laws is a _serious national problem _detrimental to the interests of the United States."

President Bill Clinton said in his 1995 State of the Union address that "All Americans … are rightly disturbed by the large numbers of illegal aliens entering our country." That's why, he said, "our administration has moved _aggressively _to secure our borders."

President George Bush, in a prime-time Oval Office speech in 2006, declared that securing the U.S. border is a basic responsibility of a sovereign nation. It is also an _urgent requirement of our national security."_

Bush also promised to end the practice of catch-and-release "once and for all." He said that "people will know that they'll be caught and sent home if they enter our country illegally_."_

President Barack Obama in 2005 declared that "we simply _cannot allow people to pour into the United States _undetected, undocumented, unchecked." And in 2014 even he admitted there was a crisis on the border — one that he did virtually nothing to fix. (Apprehensions at the border last year were almost the same as in 2014.)

*What Is A Crisis?*
Yet despite repeated promises by presidents and Congress for the past three decades, the border remains nearly as porous as ever. And catch-and-release is still alive and well. Is it any wonder so many try to cross the border illegally every month?

Isn't the failure of leaders to do what they all say is necessary to protect national security interests the very definition of a crisis at the border?

Democrats, it seems, want to label everything a crisis. We have a health care crisis. A clean water crisis. A "food desert" crisis. An infrastructure crisis. A homelessness crisis.

Democrats label just about _everything_ a crisis. Why? Because they want to whip up public support for bigger, more expensive, more intrusive government

Is that not a crisis at the border?
https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/trump-crisis-at-the-border/


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, There Is A Crisis At The Border — The Numbers Show It
> 
> Is that not a crisis at the border?
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/trump-crisis-at-the-border/


If you spend all day reading trash like this then I can understand why you are always pissed off.

BTW - adding your own comment should probably be done in some way to make it obvious that it's not part of what you quoted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, There Is A Crisis At The Border — The Numbers Show It
> 
> *Illegal Immigration:* Democrats and the mainstream press accuse President Donald Trump of manufacturing a crisis at the border. The numbers tell another story.
> 
> ...


That is a load of garbage. Any article talking about the border and immigration that only cites "the Democrats" as the problem and doesn't detail the actions the current admin has undertaken designed to get the result they are claiming as a "crisis" . . . eliminating aid, pulling/ limiting immigration judges, limiting aid to asylum seeking refugees in detention, changing/and or ignoring laws in concerns to length of time individuals can be held, etc. etc. All in an effort to get more people to concede to the building of a monument to t for all his pigeons to admire and worship at.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is a load of garbage. Any article talking about the border and immigration that only cites "the Democrats" as the problem and doesn't detail the actions the current admin has undertaken designed to get the result they are claiming as a "crisis" . . . eliminating aid, pulling/ limiting immigration judges, limiting aid to asylum seeking refugees in detention, changing/and or ignoring laws in concerns to length of time individuals can be held, etc. etc. All in an effort to get more people to concede to the building of a monument to t for all his pigeons to admire and worship at.


History of t's Wall - "Mexico is going to pay for it" => $70 billion estimate (with $0 estimate from Mexico for their contribution) => $26 billion budget request (maybe Mexico was to be persuaded to kick in the rest?) => $1.6 billion enacted by Congress to pay for rebuilding existing border walls, among other things => SCOTUS approval to use up to $2.5 billion Congress appropriated for DOD (does that mean that Mexicans serving in US forces are being subtly forced to contribute?) => "I win" - t45.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> If you spend all day reading trash like this then I can understand why you are always pissed off.
> 
> BTW - adding your own comment should probably be done in some way to make it obvious that it's not part of what you quoted.





espola said:


> If you spend all day reading trash like this then I can understand why you are always pissed off.
> 
> BTW - adding your own comment should probably be done in some way to make it obvious that it's not part of what you quoted.


I don't spend all day reading trash like this unless I'm reading your shit or Daffy's crap.
I added nothing to the article it was cut and pasted from the site.
Perhaps you should go to the site before you mouth off Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is a load of garbage. Any article talking about the border and immigration that only cites "the Democrats" as the problem and doesn't detail the actions the current admin has undertaken designed to get the result they are claiming as a "crisis" . . . eliminating aid, pulling/ limiting immigration judges, limiting aid to asylum seeking refugees in detention, changing/and or ignoring laws in concerns to length of time individuals can be held, etc. etc. All in an effort to get more people to concede to the building of a monument to t for all his pigeons to admire and worship at.


Unless you have something specific regarding the statistics that were used in the editorial, you have nothing.
Run along Daffy, Magoo needs his ass sniffed.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't spend all day reading trash like this unless I'm reading you shit or Daffy's crap.
> I added nothing to the article it was cut and pasted from the site.
> Perhaps you should go to the site before you mouth off Magoo.


I already had done that before I posted my comment.  You are correct - you added nothing.  My apology.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Unless you have something specific regarding the statistics that were used in the editorial, you have nothing.
> Run along Daffy, Magoo needs his ass sniffed.


I can't help it if you aren't able to be reasonable and accept the truth . . . keep reading lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

*Something Trump-Bashed Baltimore Area Would Like To Ditch: 'Kushnerville' Homes*

President Donald Trump calls Baltimore 'disgusting, rat and rodent infested mess'

After a series of vicious attacks on their home by their own president, proud Baltimoreans are standing by their city. But there is something local they would likely be happy to ditch: decrepit “Kushnerville” housing provided by Donald Trump’s own son-in-law, who has been blasted by tenants in the press as a “slumlord.” 

Trump has lashed Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-Md.) in yet another attack on an African-American because of the congressman’s criticism of inhumane treatment of immigrants at the southern border, and slammed Cummings’ Baltimore district as a “disgusting, rat and rodent infested mess.” 

Ironically, Jared Kushner’s many Baltimore area housing projects — which he continues to own even as he works as a senior White House adviser — racked up hundreds of building-code violations creating the kind of conditions that Trump hints at. 

“We expect all landlords to comply with the code requirements that protect the health and safety of their tenants — even if the landlord’s father-in-law is President of the United States,” said a statement at the time by Baltimore County officials.

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/jared-kushner-elijah-cummings-donald-trump-baltimore-kushnerville-035932046.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats is leaving the White House, capping a tumultuous tenure in which President Donald Trump repeatedly questioned U.S. intelligence assessments around the globe. 

At a time when Trump was repeatedly describing the situation on the U.S.-Mexico border as a national security crisis, Coats declined to include immigration as a major threat facing the country when he spoke to lawmakers in January.

https://news.yahoo.com/dan-coats-trumps-top-intel-193628320.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

*Yes, There’s a Crisis on the Border. And It’s Trump’s Fault.*

Despite the administration’s attempts to shift blame for the chaos, make no mistake: It is Donald Trump himself who is responsible. Through misguided policies, political stunts and a failure of leadership, the president has created the conditions that allowed the asylum problem at the border to explode into a crisis. The solution to our current border troubles lies in reforming the U.S. asylum system and immigration courts and helping Central America address its challenges—not in a “big beautiful” wall or shutting down the border. Yet effective action on these issues has been missing. And the president has now so poisoned the political well with his approach that there is little hope of meaningful congressional action until after the next election. Unless the administration changes course, the immigration crisis will only continue to worsen.

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/04/05/border-crisis-donald-trump-226573


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where is the United Kingston?


*They're United...*

*




*

*And from your era..." Old Man "...*


*PS : It's United Kingdom, dumb Rodent.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Attention to detail...
> Isn't Jim Jordan the wrestling coach who
> had some kids on his team complain about
> how he forgot to tell the university the wrestlers
> ...


*No....That would be Senator Robert Menendez, and he did*
*the fondling.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No....That would be Senator Robert Menendez, and he did*
> *the fondling.....*


Again, you come off as such a complete partisan hack with a streak of pure stupidity that you absolutely have to be a leftist plant mocking first, conservatives, then the t-party and now the party of t.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you come off as such a complete partisan
> hack with a streak of pure stupidity that you absolutely
> have to be a leftist plant mocking first, conservatives,
> then the t-party and now the party of t.


*Geeee...did I strike a nerve there Mr " Rodent "....*
*Sen Bob " Robert " Menendez someone you are " fond "*
*of....*

*You should choose your Senators more wisely.*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Geeee...did I strike a nerve there Mr " Rodent "....*
> *Sen Bob " Robert " Menendez someone you are " fond "*
> *of....*
> 
> ...


No, I said it many times over the years. You are too stupid and insane to be real.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I said it many times over the years.
> You are too stupid and insane to be real.


*If I'm so Stupid them how do I " entice " you into*
*continuous responses ....*

*Think about that time you got fired...*
*Hmmmmm....could I be....Nahhhhh.*

*Maybe.....Now yur thinkin...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

*Baltimore Rat Infestation Is So Bad They Made A Documentary About It 2 Years Ago*
July 28th, 2019
_





Rats are trapped in a cageÊin Vertou near Nantes, France, June 5, 2019. REUTERS/Stephane Mahe
The Baltimore rat problem President Donald Trump tweeted about Saturday is apparently so extensive that it was the subject of a documentary two years ago.

The president’s tweets took aim at Democratic Maryland Rep. Elijah Cummings, who has been very critical of the administration’s immigration and migrant detention policies, calling his home district in Baltimore “rodent infested.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

__
_
Another “Fox News Sunday,” Another Trump Official Schools Anti-Trumper Chris Wallace On Racism

Posted at 2:30 pm on July 28, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

 







President Trump’s harsh words for House Oversight Committee Chairman Elijah Cummings (D-MD) on Saturday morning dominated the otherwise quiet, summer weekend news cycle. I about this story here. Actually, the far more amusing post covered the Democrats’ reaction to the comments. My colleague, Alex Parker, reported on that last night here. For those who are unfamiliar with the story, in a series of predawn tweets, Trump wrote:





Rep. Elijah Cummings has been a brutal bully, shouting and screaming at the great men & women of Border Patrol about conditions at the Southern Border, when actually his Baltimore district is FAR WORSE and more dangerous.

His district is considered the Worst in the USA. As proven last week during a Congressional tour, the Border is clean, efficient & well run, just very crowded. Cummings’ District is a disgusting, rat and rodent infested mess. If he spent more time in Baltimore, maybe he could help clean up this very dangerous & filthy place.

Finally, he wrote: “Why is so much money sent to the Elijah Cummings district when it is considered the worst run and most dangerous anywhere in the United States. No human being would want to live there. Where is all this money going? How much is stolen? Investigate this corrupt mess immediately!

Cummings is well-known for his frequent criticism of the President. Recently, he said the treatment of migrant children at the border facilities “is government-sponsored child abuse…on a grand scale.” And on Thursday, the House Oversight Committee, which Cummings chairs, voted to subpoena recordsof White House officials (including those of Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner) and their aide’s use of social media for government business use.

Cummings never misses an opportunity to take a shot at the President.




_


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Baltimore Rat Infestation Is So Bad They Made A Documentary About It 2 Years Ago*
> July 28th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


It’s great that Trump is ensuring every day that, even if he wins, Dems will dominate all other elections outside of the dumb and racist south for awhile!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s great that Trump is ensuring every day that, even if he wins, Dems will dominate all other elections outside of the dumb and racist south for awhile!


Iz loves it when you people make predictions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s great that Trump is ensuring every day that, even if he wins, Dems will dominate all other elections outside of the dumb and racist south for awhile!


I guess all those racist democrats moved out of the south? duuuuuuuuh . . . or did they just became republicans't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

No wonder you lefties are so fucked up,






Attribution: 

The deeper meaning and history behind Trump's racist lie that The Squad 'hates America'
Jul 28, 2019 11:00am PDT by Ian Reifowitz, Community





86115
“How did we get here?" is the essential question right now in American politics. How did we go from a society that elected Barack Obama twice to one that, popular vote loss aside, elected Donald Trump? Why have white anxiety, fear, and anger aimed at non-whites and about demographic change become far more strongly correlated with support for the Republican Party in recent decades, and in particular between 2008 and 2016? And since that time, how have we become, according to a new poll from CBS News/YouGov, a country where a strong majority of Republicans believe that Democrats try to “put the interests of racial minorities over whites,” while an even stronger majority of Democrats believe Trump and his party aim to do the opposite, to put white interests above those of non-whites?

The simplest answer is: President Trump. He not only has heightened racial division, but also connected it to partisanship by making it central to his politics. Trump labeled Mexican immigrants “murderers,” “rapists,” and “drug dealers”; also said there were “very fine people” among a bunch of neo-Nazis; and most recently told four congresswomen of color (aka The Squad) that they should “go back” to the countries they came from (all but one were born here) because, he claims, they “hate our country,” and, even worse, are not even “capable of loving our Country.”

Trump’s baldly racist sentiments and policies have clearly played a major role in convincing Democrats that his party favors whites. As for the belief expressed by Republicans in the CBS poll, Trump has also has an impact, as he has repeatedly accused Democrats of favoring Americans of color. 

Let’s look at just a few examples. During the 2016 campaign, Trump often pitted racial groups against each other in a zero-sum game. He repeated on multiple occasions the falsehood that “illegal immigrants are treated better in America than many of our vets,” and likewise charged that Obama and Hillary Clinton showed more concern for the former than the latter. Trump also falsely stated that “illegal immigrant households receive far more in welfare benefits,” and declared that “immigrants are taking our manufacturing jobs. They’re taking our money. They’re killing us.” Such statements—which are clearly meant to evoke images of non-white immigrants—appear to have had an electoral impact, as the data shows that, in both the 2016 Republican primary and general election, “racialized perceptions of economic deservingness were ... strongly related to support for Donald Trump.”

However, Trump is far from the first Republican to adopt this tactic. Others—namely the right-wing media—have been spewing this kind of bile for many years. Leading the way has been the person who has maintained the largest audience of any radio host for going on three decades: Rush Limbaugh.

In researching my new book, I examined eight years of Limbaugh show transcripts and documented how Limbaugh painted Obama and his party as favoring minorities over whites, echoing the beliefs exhibited in the CBS poll.More broadly, while Obama was president Limbaugh constantly, almost daily, talked about him using a technique that scholars call “racial priming”—in other words, he race-baited.

Limbaugh aimed to convince his audience that Obama was some kind of anti-white, anti-American, radical, Marxist black nationalist, and possibly a secret Muslim to boot. This was neither a bug nor a supporting element of his presentation, but instead stood as a central feature deployed strategically in order to accomplish a very specific task. Limbaugh’s efforts helped lay the groundwork for the election in 2016 of a man who essentially adopted his view of the Obama presidency.

The reach of Limbaugh’s message, both during the Obama presidency and for the three decades prior, has made him the single most potent media voice worsening the tribalization of our politics. He has done this by strengthening the connection between white racial resentment and support for Republican candidates and causes. He was alt-right before the term even existed.

Racial fear stands at the core of Limbaugh’s telling of the story of the Obama administration—and white conservatives have been listening. According to Brown University political scientist Michael Tesler, “even after controlling for economic conservatism, moral traditionalism, religious beliefs and activity, and military support, racial attitudes became significantly stronger predictors of white partisanship in the Age of Obama ... the effect of racial attitudes on party identification increased relative to nonracial predispositions.” In sum, Tesler found that the data “suggest that Democrats and Republicans had increasingly _separate realities_ about race in the Age of Obama—a logical upshot of the spillover of racialization into mass politics.”

Presaging Trump’s slandering of The Squad, Limbaugh over and over again falsely charged Obama with hating America—and the whites whom Limbaugh feels truly represent our country. What was the basis of this charge? Obama had the temerity to cite real problems we face and propose practical solutions. 

In summary, Limbaugh branded President Obama as anti-American, by claiming that he hated America largely because of its racism; “not American,” by questioning his American birthplace (something Trump did even more vociferiously); and anti-white, by accusing him of wanting to redistribute resources from whites to minorities, most specifically to African Americans, in order to right historical wrongs. According to Limbaugh, Obama was essentially Santa Claus for (only) black people because he gave them welfare and free Obamaphones. Finally, the host scared whites by stoking fears that they would face race-based retributive violence since a black man was president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

Cont.

It is worth noting that Trump has also criticized America—he referred to “American carnage” in our streets, rejected American exceptionalism (something Limbaugh falsely claimed Obama did many times), called America a “laughingstock,” and defended Putin’s murders by saying: “What, you think our country is so innocent?” 

Yet Limbaugh never denounced Trump as an America-hater. The host did, however, saythat Obama was “our first anti-American president,” that he “hates America,” “doesn’t like much of what’s American,” sees “this country as a great Satan,” and believes “by virtue of its character, America was evil.” And that’s just from one particularly bile-filled 11-week stretch in 2010.

In order to further establish Obama’s supposed anti-Americanism, Limbaugh said that the president rejected the original principles of our country, as well as the Constitution itself, and the [white] men who crafted it. “Obama talks about ‘remaking’ America [which] means destroying these traditions, institutions that have defined America and its greatness since the founding,” the host stated on July 3, 2009. He added on December 15, 2009, that the president was not proud of our country: “America as talked about by Barack Obama—is an America of guilt ... guilty of racism, sexism, bigotry, homophobia, discrimination, imperialism, colonialism.” Two years to the day later, Limbaugh asserted that Obama believed America was “criminal.” The host also said on December 30, 2011,  that the president considered America to be “exceptionally evil.” For good measure, he included
Michelle Obama as well, citing her “bilious disgust with America” on October 31, 2011.

Perhaps most explosively, Limbaugh askedin March 2011 if the military had a “contingency plan for—I don’t want to say an anti-American president, ‘cause that’s gonna cloud my real intent here.” After being criticized for appearing to call for a military coup, the host fell back on his usual shtick, that this “was a media tweak ... That’s what’s called stirring the excrement.”

Even when discussing proposals that did not obviously relate to race, Limbaugh repeatedly characterized Obama and Democrats as favoring Americans of color over whites. For example, on February 22, 2009, just before Obamacare passed, he characterized it as “a civil rights bill. This is reparations.” On July 20, 2010, Limbaugh warned that, under Obamacare, “minorities” in “the federal bureaucracy” serving a black president could decide whether “the rest of us” live or die. Expanding his policy horizons, on July 22, 2009, the host declared: “Obama’s entire economic program is reparations!” 

The language Limbaugh used when the topic was Black Lives Matter or immigration was just as racist. On the latter, more than a week of attacks on Obama over the violent death of Kathryn Steinle culminated in a diatribe on July 15, 2015, in which Limbaugh juxtaposed Obama not reaching out to her family while instead having written to four dozen felons he had set free by commuting their sentences, and connecting with Michael Brown’s family in Ferguson, Missouri. Limbaugh’s point was to remind his listeners that Obama cared more about prisoners (read: black and Latino people) and black people killed by cops than a white woman who was murdered by someone here illegally.

As America moved into the party conventions in the summer of 2016, Limbaugh declared on July 12 that Hillary and Bill Clinton, Bernie Sanders, and Barack Obama all believed “there’s nothing redeemable about that America. It has to be ‘transformed,’ I think is the word Obama uses.” Later in that same broadcast, he stated that, “Obama stands with people he thinks have been given the shaft ever since this country was founded. I think his objective is to even the playing field, as he defines it. And the way he does it is to transfer discrimination from one group to the next, rather than end it. His prescription is payback.” This is how you convince Republicans that the Democratic Party has it in for whites.

On July 28, after Obama’s speech at the Democratic National Convention—a speech that soared with positive language about our country, including the words “America is already great”—Limbaugh dismissed those words as insincere: “That’s not Barack Obama. That’s not what he believes. That’s not who he is ... Obama is the guy who thinks America’s founding was unjust and immoral. He doesn’t relish it. He doesn’t cherish it.” 

Hearing this for eight years certainly helped convince Republicans that Democrats prioritize the interests of minorities over whites and, by extension, that only Republicans would protect white interests. By further defining America as essentially equivalent to white America, Limbaugh made clear that anyone who “hates America” hates whites. 

This context is vital to understanding why Trump lied about The Squad supposedly hating America. In this, as in his broader rhetoric on immigration and, in fact, in the way he defines Americanness, Trump is following the trail blazed by right-wing media figures, and none more so than Rush Limbaugh.

Since the day he descended on that escalator at Trump Tower, the racist-in-chief has been speaking the language of racially resentful and alienated whites, language Limbaugh broadcasted to millions of Americans five days a week after Barack Obama became president in 2009. Trump presented himself as the champion of those white people in the struggle against their enemies, people like President Obama and other liberals, as well as those whom liberals championed—particularly Americans of color and immigrants. 

Trump’s road to the White House was significantly smoother than it would otherwise have been because Limbaugh had already paved the way for him. Going forward, the clash between the Obama and Limbaugh/Trump definitions of Americanness—exemplified by President Individual 1’s most recent attacks on Ilhan Omar and the rest of The Squad—will remain central to our public discourse for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Paul Marotta/Getty Images 





By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
July 28, 2019 
 459.4k views


As the media and Democratic Party tries to portray President Donald Trump's tweets about Baltimore as racist, a resurfaced clip from last year shows Democratic Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh complaining about the poor conditions in part of the city, specifically "rats" and "dead animals."




CLICK TO PLAY

Forget Books, You Can Check Out Dead Animals From This Library


Pugh made the remarks during a Fox 45 segment while touring a Baltimore neighborhood that was supposed to highlight her "violence-reduction initiative."

As Pugh toured the neighborhood, she said: "What the hell? We should just take all this sh*t down. ... Whoa, you can smell the rats. ... Whew, Jesus. ... Oh, my God, you can smell the dead animals."

WATCH:


The viral video clip came in response to media figures and Democrats falsely claiming that the president's tweets on Saturday were racist. Nowhere in Trump's tweets did he refer to race as he called out the poor living conditions inside Democratic Rep. Elijah Cummings' (MD) district.

"Rep. Elijah Cummings has been a brutal bully, shouting and screaming at the great men & women of Border Patrol about conditions at the Southern Border, when actually his Baltimore district is FAR WORSE and more dangerous," Trump tweeted. "His district is considered the Worst in the USA as proven last week during a Congressional tour, the Border is clean, efficient & well run, just very crowded. Cumming District is a disgusting, rat and rodent infested mess. If he spent more time in Baltimore, maybe he could help clean up this very dangerous & filthy place."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

*More than a year before Donald Trump criticized Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD) in a tweet on Saturday for ignoring his Baltimore district’s “disgusting, rat and rodent infested mess,” PBS aired a documentary titled Rat Filmabout the city’s rodent problem.*
The Baltimore Sun reported on February 26, 2018, that the documentary “about Baltimore’s rodent fight” was scheduled “to air on PBS” that evening:


Across walls, fences, and alleys rats not only expose our boundaries of separation but make homes in them. “Rat Film” is a feature-length documentary that uses the rat—as well as the humans that love them, live with them, and kill them–to explore the history of Baltimore. “There’s never been a rat problem in Baltimore, it’s always been a people problem.”

“Rat Film,” a documentary that takes the decades-long fight waged against Baltimore’s rat population and uses it as a lens through which to look at how the city has addressed myriad social issues over the decades, airs tonight on PBS.

The hour-long documentary from Baltimore filmmaker Theo Anthony, a crowd favorite at last May’s Maryland Film Festival, airs at 10 p.m. on Maryland Public Television as the latest episode of PBS’s “Independent Lens” series. It repeats at 1 a.m. and 4 a.m.

A longer version of Anthony’s film played festival, as well as at the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Parkway in September. In chronicling Baltimore’s decades-long battle against its unwelcome rodent population, Anthony details some disturbing parallels with the ways city leaders have tried to deal with various urban situations.

The Sun reviewed the documentary in an article titled “‘Rat Film’ highlights Baltimore’s rat warfare, urban planning failures,” five months earlier in September 2017, four months after it premiered at the Maryland Film Festival:

It started with a rat trapped inside Theo Anthony’s outdoor trash can.

“Absolutely, what you see is really how it came about,” the Baltimore-based filmmaker says of his first documentary feature, “Rat Film,” which opens Friday in Baltimore, New York and Chicago. “I had come home one night, and I heard this sound in my trash can. So I whipped out my cellphone and just started filming.”

That brief footage, of the trapped rat desperately trying to jump a few inches higher than conventional wisdom says a rat should be able to jump, kicks off an 80-minute rumination on Baltimore’s decades-long battle against its unwelcome rodent population, and some disturbing parallels Anthony discovered with the ways city leaders have tried to deal with various urban situations.

“With rats and urban planning and all the other things the film goes into, there was an incredible wealth of material out there, such as Dawn Day Biehler’s Pests in the City and Antero Pietila’s Not in My Neighborhood, and so it was really a matter of following a path that had been charted by the generous scholarship, histories, and experience of others that came before me. The film is a documentation of me trying to make sense of that path,” filmmaker Theo Anthony toldPBS in 2018.

Asked by PBS if there was “anything you learned while researching and making Rat Film that really surprised you?” Anthony responded, “I wouldn’t call it surprising necessarily, but the ways in which all of these seemingly different moments in history—pest control, eugenics, urban planning—seemed to dovetail in the same institutions and ideologies was certainly unexpected.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

JULY 29, 2019
*A failure to assimilate*
By Richard Jack Rail
*Donald Trump is going after black racism head-on. After Elijah Cummings (D-MD) attacked Trump over comments about the Squad, Trump fired back with tweets about Baltimore being a rodent-infested mess that its Congressman, Cummings himself, should invest his time on improving rather than poking his nose into other people's business around the country. *
*Of course, the Leftiverse lost its mind and now shouts of racism fill the airwaves. That nothing Trump said touched on race in any way is irrelevant. He trampled all over the Sacredness of Anything Black and must pay the penalty.*
*At long last we have someone in a position of power who isn’t afraid to utter the truth in public. Indeed, Trump relishes this sort of fight and is good at it. Decent Americans of all colors have silently watched out-of-control black criminals destroy city after city because raising any questions, doubts or objections bring down storms of career-destroying, job-ending accusations of white racism or Uncle Tomism.*
*This is the race conversation America has needed for so long, a conversation where black destructiveness and visceral hatred of anything not black gets called out and held to account rather than excused and let go. For decades in the inner-city thugs have murdered, raped, and destroyed with impunity as beleaguered police come under attack for doing their jobs.*
*We get the distinct impression that black “leaders” like Elijah Cummings deliberately keep things roiling and boiling so they can siphon off a share of the billions of federal dollars that have gone to cities across America without the promised improvement.*
*What we have here is failure to assimilate. The black inner city doesn’t accept anything about America and it’s time to do something about it. Donald Trump is leading the way. Godspeed, M.r President.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *They're United...*
> *PS : It's United Kingdom, dumb Rodent.*


What’s great about this post is the insight into this idiot’s news sources.  Fox News.  Or worse.  Complete ignorance of the news story of 3-4 days ago about how that nincompoop Ivanka tweeted her support of Boris Johnson’s selection for PM of the UK by misspelling Kingdom with “Kingston”.  This moron had no idea of her blunder, because he only knows news from the Limbaugh and Hannity worldview. 

Oh.  And here’s the Amazing Fivenos’ prediction for the retort post that will follow this post.  An animated fishing analogy to suggest Foreskin’s post was actually a set up.  Plus the bonus response of a Fandangle “like”.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What’s great about this post is the insight into this idiot’s news sources.  Fox News.  Or worse.  Complete ignorance of the news story of 3-4 days ago about how that nincompoop Ivanka tweeted her support of Boris Johnson’s selection for PM of the UK by misspelling Kingdom with “Kingston”.  This moron had no idea of her blunder, because he only knows news from the Limbaugh and Hannity worldview.
> 
> Oh.  And here’s the Amazing Fivenos’ prediction for the retort post that will follow this post.  An animated fishing analogy to suggest Foreskin’s post was actually a set up.  Plus the bonus response of a Fandangle “like”.


There, there.
I gave you a like too.
All better now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess all those racist democrats moved out of the south? duuuuuuuuh . . . or did they just became republicans't?


Busy erasing all doubt.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy erasing all doubt.....


Yes you are, or would you like to explain where I was wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes you are, or would you like to explain where I was wrong?


Perhaps you could explain where you are right?
You're attempting to make a point using broad, weak generalizations.
You're still painting portraits in your trusty crop duster.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s great that Trump is ensuring every day that, even if he wins, Dems will dominate all other elections outside of the dumb and racist south for awhile!


*2018 " House Wins were an anomaly due to Voter Corruption *
*HERE in Democrat ( Mexican Cartel ) Run California....*

*PROVE ME WRONG !*


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *2018 " House Wins were an anomaly due to Voter Corruption *
> *HERE in Democrat ( Mexican Cartel ) Run California....*
> 
> *PROVE ME WRONG !*


The president was elected with Russian assistance. Dems are actually kicking ass nationwide. Or haven't you noticed?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 277979, member: 3299"

The president was elected with Russian assistance. 
*That's " Fake " News you licked off the back of *
*Obama/Brennan's dinner plates or haven't you*
*noticed yet....*

Dems are actually kicking ass nationwide. 
*" Kicking each others ass " is the correct statement.*

Or haven't you noticed?
*I've " Noticed " your instability.....Yes I have !*

/QUOTE


*Democrats = KKK = ANTIFA = BLM = Russians*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> The president was elected with Russian assistance. Dems are actually kicking ass nationwide. Or haven't you noticed?


They don't cover that in the rightwing media . . . they prefer to be lied to.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't cover that in the rightwing media . . .
> they prefer to be lied to.


*You work nights at the same shithole Obama/Brennan *
*eat at don't you....lickin the bottoms of their plates like " Messy "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You work nights at the same shithole Obama/Brennan *
> *eat at don't you....lickin the bottoms of their plates like " Messy "...*


You need to expand your horizons, you are not only uniformed you are misinformed.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to expand your horizons, you are
> not only *uniformed* you are *misinformed*.


*You know I'm not, that's why you can only respond*
*as you have above.....*


*PS: misinformed should have been first meathead.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know I'm not, that's why you can only respond*
> *as you have above.....*
> 
> 
> *PS: misinformed should have been first meathead.*


You haven't a clue and display it constantly.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You haven't a clue and display it constantly.


*Oh I do....and you are in way over your head.*

*You cannot compete at a TRUTHFUL level, so *
*you enjoy the Farm leagues and the " Shit " that*
*goes with it......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know I'm not, that's why you can only respond*
> *as you have above.....*
> 
> 
> *PS: misinformed should have been first meathead.*


Ratboy just throws his Ratcrap on the wall and hopes that it sticks. His Identity Politics are a joke just like his post are. Next to Wez/Messy/Legend, Ratboy makes me laugh the most....


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ratboy just throws his Ratcrap on the wall and hopes that it sticks. His Identity Politics are a joke just like his post are. Next to Wez/Messy/Legend, Ratboy makes me laugh the most....


Ratcrap, that’s a good one.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Rare original color photograph from the Associated Press archives.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5123
> Rare original color photograph from the Associated Press archives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to expand your horizons, you are not only uniformed you are misinformed.


Dragnet boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> The president was elected with Russian assistance. Dems are actually kicking ass nationwide. Or haven't you noticed?


The 4 horse women?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> The president was elected with Russian assistance. Dems are actually kicking ass nationwide. Or haven't you noticed?


Especially amusing has been the spectacle of those who pronounced themselves anti-Stalin-ists and denounced the socialist countries at every turn and yet even today applaud each new revolution, although any damned fool has to know that most of them will end in the same place. *For that matter, how could we have survived politically were it not for the countless liberals *who, to one extent or another, supported us, apparently under the comforting delusion that we were social reformers in rather too much of a hurry—a delusion we ourselves never suffered from.

There are liberals and liberals, and a distinction would have to be made in a more leisurely presentation. *Even in academia there are indeed those who defend liberal principles tenaciously and honorably. But the countless opportunists and careerists who dominate the historical associations call themselves liberals as a matter of political convenience. They went with the McCarthyite flow in the 1950s and go with its left-wing variant today. In the unlikely prospect of a fascist or communist ascendancy tomorrow, they may be counted on to apply for party cards as soon as it looks like the smart move.*

*Many of my old comrades and almost all of those ostensibly independent radicals and high-minded liberals remain unruffled.* After all, did we not often protest against some outrage or other in the Soviet Union or China, signing an indignant petition or open letter? I know I did. And does not that change everything? I am afraid not, but I have nothing to offer as critique other than that which may be found in Galatians 6:7.--Genovese


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> The president was elected with Russian assistance. Dems are actually kicking ass nationwide. Or haven't you noticed?


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on *the American left* *than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.-- Eugene Genovese*


https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *2018 " House Wins were an anomaly due to **....*
> *PROVE ME WRONG!*


My dick’s bigger than yours.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> My dick’s bigger than yours.  Prove me wrong.


Say ahh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Say ahh.


Her husband must be jealous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

NEW: ACLJ Has Obtained Obama DOJ’s Immunity Agreements With Hillary Clinton’s Attorneys

Posted at 6:35 am on July 30, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







On Monday night’s edition of Hannity, it was announced that The American Center for Law and Justice (ACLJ) has obtained the Obama DOJ’s immunity agreements with Hillary Clinton’s lawyers, Cheryl Mills and Heather Samuelson. These records were obtained via a FOIA request filed by the ACLJ two years ago.





Mills served as Clinton’s chief of staff and Samuelson served as a senior advisor and White House liaison during her tenure as Secretary of State. Both women became her personal attorneys after she left State.

According to ACLJ executive director and radio host Jordan Sekulow, Mills and Samuelson agreed to turn over their laptops in exchange for:

Immunity from prosecution for anything found on their laptops violating *multiple felony criminal statutes governing the mishandling of classified information and/or the removal or destruction of records, including Espionage Act provisions.* Further, the DOJ and FBI also agreed to evade the statutory requirements of the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) by purporting to deem the contents of the laptops as not under DOJ or FBI “custody or control.”

According to the DOJ Inspector General, who identified these as the “culling laptops,” “[a]ll 62,320 emails pulled from the Clinton servers were stored at one time on these laptops.” Having taken control of these laptops, agreeing to severely limit its searches, agreeing to unlawfully shield the laptops from FOIA, then agreeing to dispose of the laptops, it appears the Comey FBI and Lynch DOJ did everything in their power to protect Clinton’s senior aids and lawyers from both criminal liability and public scrutiny.

While these immunity agreements and related news have been publicly discussed to some extent, the ACLJ has now obtained the actual documentsso the public may see and judge them accordingly.

The pair were essentially given the green light “to dispose of evidence and refuse to comply with federal law.”

During former FBI agent Peter Strzok’s Congressional testimony last summer, he disclosed that Clinton’s lawyers had negotiated immunity agreements with Loretta Lynch’s DOJ which was shocking. Now, we have proof.





Sekulow explained to Hannity:





They take over her emails. They’re called “culling computers” and each one had one. *These were the backups of the infamous server out in Colorado that had the 62,000 emails on them*.

Each [Mills and Samuelson] had it and guess what, each was going through as now Hillary Clinton’s lawyers deleting emails. So, when this investigation began, they wanted to make sure right off the bat that they were immune from the Espionage Act, the Records Act, and the Classified Information Act. Crimes that bring prison time of up to 28 years if you combine them for each of these actors and yet they get full immunity, but not just that. They also get the FBI and the DOJ to agree to not allow the American people to access this information on their computers via FOIA. I’ve got that document right here. And they’ll destroy the computers for Cheryl Mills and Heather Samuelson and the Clinton Team.

This arrangement has been described as “highly unusual.” These women went through over 62,000 emails which had been subpoenaed and decided which were okay for the public to see and which should be withheld.

In an article published on Monday, Sekulow goes into the details of the agreements and also discusses the FBI’s attempts to stonewall the ACLJ’s attempts to obtain these records. He wrote that the DOJ/FBI “expressly attempted to evade FOIA’s requirements.” The language included in the immunity agreements with Mills and Samuelson was meant to “circumvent” FOIA requests. Or so they thought. Read the details here.





These immunity agreements represent the most irrefutable evidence yet of America’s two-tier system of justice. Although we’ve suspected this all along, we now have proof. We’ve waited a long time to see justice served, as government agencies have tried their best to stonewall the release of key documents. Although the progress has been painfully slow, important information is being revealed and a picture of extensive abuse of power by officials at the highest levels of the Obama DOJ and FBI is emerging.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

This should horrify anyone is the USA.
*Study: Baltimore’s Murder Rate Outpaces Central America’s Most Dangerous Countries*





Mark Makela/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER29 Jul 2019456
2:51
*The murder rate of Baltimore, Maryland, is set to continue to be higher than Central America’s most dangerous countries, analysis finds.*

Research by Princeton Policy Advisors’ Steven Kopits reveals that Baltimore has long had a higher murder rate than the most crime-ridden nations of Central America, where thousands of migrants flee from every year.


Based on the current rate of murders in Baltimore, Kopits projects that Baltimore’s murder rate for 2019 will come in at about 56 murders per 100,000 people — making it more than twice as dangerous as the country of Guatemala.

To date, there have been nearly 200 murders in Baltimore since the beginning of the year.


(Screenshot via Princeton Policy Advisors)

Meanwhile, El Salvador had a murder rate of 50 murders per 100,000 people in 2018, lower than Baltimore’s despite the violent MS-13 gang holding its headquarters in the small Central American country.

Likewise, Honduras is projected to have a murder rate of 38 murders per 100,000 people this year, while Guatemala had a murder rate of about 22 murders per 100,000 people in 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

*Delingpole: Leftist Bullies Make Dwayne ‘The Rock’ Johnson Delete Tweet Praising Boris Johnson*





Getty Images
JAMES DELINGPOLE29 Jul 20192,868
1:43
*Dwayne ‘The Rock’ Johnson may need to change his nickname.*

The actor, producer and professional wrestler has been caught performing a humiliating and craven reverse ferret when he deleted a tweet praising his ‘namesake’ – Britain’s new prime minister Boris Johnson.

His original tweet went:

“Breaking: PM Boris Johnson is in fact my cousin [though we clearly look more like twins].

“Jokes aside, PM did say something in his speech I liked – ‘the people are our bosses’.

100% agree. The people/audience/consumer will always matter most. #ourboss.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Delingpole: Leftist Bullies Make Dwayne ‘The Rock’ Johnson Delete Tweet Praising Boris Johnson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Rock,.. dont puss out.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Aww Rock,.. dont puss out.


I noticed there is no detail beyond the headline about how "leftists" bullied The Rock.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I noticed there is no detail beyond the headline about how "leftists" bullied The Rock.


More strawmen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More strawmen.


Especially the bullying part.  Lol!


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> My dick’s bigger than yours.
> Prove me wrong.


*Yep....the end result of TDS...now you have an STD*
*that has swollen your precious unit..*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

Rumor has it that t has actually done many, many, covert operations, personally in Syria, Afghanistan and parts unknown to gather information and kill, many, many terrorist. He does know more than the generals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Fake news


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I noticed there is no detail beyond the headline about how "leftists" bullied The Rock.


Most likely by "leftist" they mean his agent called him from Los Angeles and asked if he was really going to blow his movie career hitching his wagon to Boris.  Personally I think the deleted post speaks pretty loud about which way he went...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2019)

If this doesn’t sum things up nothing will.





Federal judge to DNC: Your Russia-collusion lawsuit over 2016 hack “entirely divorced from the facts”

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 8:01 am on July 31, 2019 

Conspiracy theories may get a lot of traction on social media, but they don’t fare nearly as well in federal court. The Democratic National Committee learned that the hard way yesterdayafter having their lawsuit against Donald Trump’s campaign over Russian collusion dismissed for being “entirely divorced from the facts.” Not only did the DNC not provide any evidence of collusion, the sharing of DNC e-mails after their publication is covered by the First Amendment, Judge John Koetl ruled:









A federal judge in New York on Tuesday dismissed a lawsuit filed by the Democratic National Committee against the Russian government, President Donald Trump’s 2016 campaign and Wikileaks that alleged a vast, international conspiracy to tip the scales of the 2016 presidential election.

In an 81-page opinion, Judge John Koeltl wrote that the Russian government was the “primary wrongdoer” in the alleged plot to hack into the DNC’s systems and steal a trove of emails and documents. …

On Tuesday, Judge Koeltl ruled against the DNC, emphasizing that they did not allege that anyone other than the Russian government participated in the hacking of their systems, and failed to “raise a factual allegation that suggests that any of the defendants were even aware that the Russian Federation was planning to hack the DNC’s computers until after it had already done so.”

“The DNC argues that the various meetings and conversations between the defendants in this case and with persons connected to the Russian government during the time that Russian GRU agents were stealing the DNC’s information show that the defendants conspired with the Russian Federation to steal and disseminate the DNC’s materials,” Koeltl wrote. “That argument is entirely divorced from the facts actually alleged in the Second Amended complaint.”

After three years of shrieking hysteria over Russia collusion, and three years of prominent Democrats like Adam Schiff insisting that proof of it exists, the DNC couldn’t make a single proffer on it. Instead, they relied on an argument that the Trump campaign’s sharing of the information post-hack was evidence of the conspiracy pre-hack, which as Koetle concluded is simply nonsense. “While the court is required to accept the factual allegations in the Second Amended Complaint,” Koetl wrote, “it is not required to accept conclusory allegations asserted as facts.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2019)

Commies,

*Not A Single Democrat Attended The 9/11 Bill Signing. Now They Claim They Weren’t Invited*
July 30th, 2019
_





NEWARK, NJ - SEPTEMBER 06: U.S. Sen. Robert Menendez (D-NJ) speaks to the media as he arrives at federal court for his trial on corruption charges on September 6, 2017 in Newark, New Jersey. Menendez is accused of accepting bribes in regard to his relationship with campaign donor Salomon Melgen, a Florida-based ophthalmologist. (Photo by Eduardo Munoz Alvarez/Getty Images)
Not a single Democratic member of Congress attended Monday’s ceremonial bill signing for 9/11 victim relief legislation, according to a senior White House official, and some lawmakers claim it’s because they were never invited.

Trump signed the “Never Forget the Heroes: James Zadroga, Ray Pfeifer, and Luis Alvarez Permanent Authorization of the September 11th Victim Compensation Fund Act,” which provides compensation to victims of and first responders to the 9/11 attacks, in the White House Garden alongside the families of the namesakes of the legislation. *(RELATED: Trump Signs 9/11 First Responders Relief Bill)*





While several Republican lawmakers attended the event — primarily those who represent New York and Pennsylvania, where the 9/11 terror attacks occurred — there were no Democrats in attendance, according to a White House official. Democratic New York Sen. Chuck Schumer previously blamed his absence on a prior engagement, but others on Capitol Hill insisted to the Daily Caller on Tuesday that they didn’t receive an invite.
_


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

Needs audio to be more informative.






Officer Teague was "decommissioned" the next day (desk duty while under investigation) and resigned today.  Criminal and the inevitable civil cases continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can't help it if you aren't able to be reasonable and accept the truth . . . keep reading lies.


As long as you continue posting, I'll keep reading lies...


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Needs audio to be more informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the initial stop by the unmarked car was for expired tags.  Not sure why they handcuffed the driver's male companion.  Six police cars arrived in emergency mode with the concurrent risk to innocent civilians plus another cop walks in from the right margin.  Must have been the highlight of the day in that neighborhood.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I forgot to mention that the initial stop by the unmarked car was for expired tags.  Not sure why they handcuffed the driver's male companion.  Six police cars arrived in emergency mode with the concurrent risk to innocent civilians plus another cop walks in from the right margin.  Must have been the highlight of the day in that neighborhood.


Further research - both were arrested for "resisting arrest" (isn't that an oxymoron?) - the non-violent tool cops keep next to their collapsible baton.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

Reading Michael Wolff's book Siege about the t administration turmoil, I came upon an interview with a former production staffer who worked on The Apprentice.  After describing what some might consider offensive behavior toward women by t on the set, the staffer pointed out that none of that made it on air, but it was all recorded by multiple cameras up to 20 hours a day during production - and it's all sitting out there waiting on DVDs.


----------



## Booter (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rumor has it that t has actually done many, many, covert operations, personally in Syria, Afghanistan and parts unknown to gather information and kill, many, many terrorist. He does know more than the generals.


Trump on the Parkland school shooting: "You know I really believe, you don't know until you're tested, but I really believe I'd run in there even if I didn't have a weapon"

I mean you have to admit it -  Trump is one of the most couragious persons that he imagines himself to be.

Those fucking bone spurs!!! How many lives could Trump have saved in Vietnam?  It's well known how good of a job he did avoiding the Clap and other STD's during those years.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Reading Michael Wolff's book Siege about the t administration turmoil,
> I came upon an interview with a former production staffer who worked
> on The Apprentice.  After describing what some might consider offensive
> behavior toward women by t on the set, the staffer pointed out that none
> ...



*Who the Hell cares.....Oh, YOU do....because it makes what you've *
*done in the past a little less disgusting....*

*Those 20 hours of recordings don't amount to squat and they *
*are irrelevant, especially when compared to what LBJ did with one sentence ...!*

*Of course YOU and YOURS will NEVER tell the TRUTH about what he*
*did !*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump on the Parkland school shooting: "You know I really believe, you don't know until you're tested, but I really believe I'd run in there even if I didn't have a weapon"
> 
> I mean you have to admit it -  Trump is one of the most couragious persons that he imagines himself to be.
> 
> Those fucking bone spurs!!! How many lives could Trump have saved in Vietnam?  It's well known how good of a job he did avoiding the Clap and other STD's during those years.


Tertiary syphilis is a believable diagnosis for him at this point.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Tertiary syphilis is a believable diagnosis for him at this point.


Sounds like something one gets while on shore leave......


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like something one gets while on shore leave......


Syphilis is rare among shore leave sufferers - gonorrhea or non-specific urethral infections (they don't know what it is, but it is not one of the VDs they are looking for) are more common.  Tertiary syphilis afflicts those who thought they were cured and were not, or who didn't know they were infected, or who resisted treatment and just gritted their teeth through the worst of the symptoms.  Syphilis can survive hidden in an infected body for years (it's one reason to get a blood test before getting married) and then comes back with symptoms resembling senile dementia - it's what killed Al Capone.  T definitely has the dementia symptoms, and he has bragged about his habits of promiscuous unprotected sex.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> As long as you continue posting, I'll keep reading lies...


Show me one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump on the Parkland school shooting: "You know I really believe, you don't know until you're tested, but I really believe I'd run in there even if I didn't have a weapon"
> 
> I mean you have to admit it -  Trump is one of the most couragious persons that he imagines himself to be.
> 
> Those fucking bone spurs!!! How many lives could Trump have saved in Vietnam?  It's well known how good of a job he did avoiding the Clap and other STD's during those years.


You too?


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> *Tertiary syphilis* is a believable
> diagnosis for him at this point.


*You project a little too much on this Forum at times....*
*Seek treatment, although the neurological damage is *
*permanent...Your hatred for successful individuals *
*is well documented on this and two previous sites.*
*You pontificated the same style of hatred for GWB ....*

*You love misery don't you.......Spola...*


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one.


*The above post is a LIE..*

*We need not proceed any further.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Reading Michael Wolff's book Siege about the t administration turmoil, I came upon an interview with a former production staffer who worked on The Apprentice.  After describing what some might consider offensive behavior toward women by t on the set, the staffer pointed out that none of that made it on air, but it was all recorded by multiple cameras up to 20 hours a day during production - and it's all sitting out there waiting on DVDs.


The family that drags nets together,  stays together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2019)

BREAKING: James Comey Referred for Prosecution, DOJ Responds

Posted at 10:47 pm on July 31, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 
According to sources, via The Hill, James Comey was referred for prosecution by IG Horowitz in his yet to be released report on the handling of the Trump-Russia investigation.





Inspector General (IG) Michael Horowitz’s team referred Comey for possible prosecution under the classified information protection laws, but Department of Justice (DOJ) prosecutors working for Attorney General William Barr reportedly have decided to decline prosecution – a decision that’s likely to upset Comey’s conservative critics.

Yes, you read that right. He was referred for prosecution but won’t be prosecuted because of a lack of intent despite the fact that the report itself is said to fillet him for his actions.

This is the same James Comey who publicly said he leaked the memos on purpose to get a special counsel appointed. Apparently, that doesn’t qualify as intent somehow.





As many of us have speculated for years, there will be no justice here because no one in D.C. ever pays for their actions. Comey is part of the protected class and is treated as such.

There is a chance the sources are wrong here about prosecution, but that’s unlikely.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

*The Senate Confirmed 13 Trump Judges While America Watched Democrats Debate*
August 1st, 2019
_





A man walks up the steps of the U.S. Supreme Court. (Photo by Mark Wilson/Getty Images)


The Senate confirmed 13 judges President Donald Trump chose while America had its eyes on the Democratic primary debates Tuesday and Wednesday.

Though Senate Republicans had initially planned to confirm 19 Trump judges before leaving Washington, D.C., for August recess, they successfully confirmed four nominees Tuesday and nine Wednesday
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

*Eritrean Refugee Charged with Murdering German Child Was Poster Boy of Swiss Integration*





Frank Rumpenhorst/dpa via AP
VICTORIA FRIEDMAN1 Aug 2019227
2:42
*The Eritrean refugee charged with killing a child by pushing him in front of a train was a ‘poster boy’ for successful integration in Switzerland.*

German interior minister Horst Seehofer had said during a news conference that the suspect, who is accused of fatally pushing an eight-year-old boy in front of a moving train in Frankfurt on Monday, had been considered “an example of successful integration” and was “mentioned in publications” in Switzerland.


Zurich prosecutors confirmed to German news magazine Focus that Habte Araya, 40, had been in psychiatric treatment since 2019 and had not worked for a year. Prior to that, he had worked for several years at transport companies in the Swiss capital and two years ago, was portrayed as a model of integration in a publication of the Swiss Workers’ Assistance.

Araya, whose full name was revealed in British media, had gained employment through a refugee integration programme and said in a pamphlet for the Swiss Workers’ Relief Organisation that he liked “almost everything” about Switzerland.

“In the beginning, communication was difficult because of the language difference, but not anymore,” Araya continued. “Whether you are rich or poor, everyone can eat and your livelihood is secure. I also like the schools very much. Here, it is the first world.”

In a press conference on Tuesday, German Federal Police President Dieter Romann said that the “well integrated” migrant had arrived illegally in Switzerland in 2006, and was granted asylum in Switzerland in 2008.

Romann said that “since 2011, he has been holding the Swiss Settlement Permit Category C in Switzerland, which means well integrated” and was considered “exemplary from the point of view of the immigration and asylum authorities in Switzerland”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

AUGUST 1, 2019
*Thank You, Representative Ilhan Omar*
By Eileen F. Toplansky
As a congressional representative, Ilhan Omar has masterfully manipulated American freedom in order to make anti-Semitism a more accepted idea. She has admirably done the work of the Muslim Brotherhood in normalizing anti-Semitism in the land of the free. By cloaking the evil as merely an expression of her freedom of speech, she has removed the "racist portrayalof Jews from the neo-Nazi fringe into the mainstream." She has mastered the art of psychological warfare as she couples "Muslim anti-Semitismwith the American left's vague notion of 'social justice.'" She has shown her bona fides as a representative of the jihad on free speech while vigorously claiming this vital freedom.

As Ayaan Hirsi Ali notes, Omar hails from Somalia, where anti-Semitism is taught at an early age. Thus, she was taught that to destroy the Jews, the Zionists, and the state of Israel is a worthy goal. Religious teaching is coupled with the political narrative where jihad is the solution to all the ills of the Muslim world. In addition, there is very little freedom of expression in Muslim-majority countries, and the state-owned media propagate daily expressions of anti-Semitic and anti-Israel propaganda. Everything is tainted with this hatred, from the mosques to the Islamic college campuses. Refugee camps are another "zone of indoctrination."

Omar asserts that American Jews have a dual loyalty that should make them suspect. This anti-Semitic meme has been used since time immemorial to besmirch Jews and to cast aspersions upon them. Then there is the "all about the Benjamins, baby" statement, which revives the stereotype of Jews using their money and influence to pressure those in power to advance the interests of a foreign nation over their own.

In fact, as Ayaan Hirsi Ali points out, it is ironic that the "resources available to propagate Islamist ideologies, with their attendant anti-Semitism, vastly exceed what pro-Israel groups spend in the U.S." In fact, "Saudi Arabia has spent vast sums with estimates of as high as $100 billion to spread their fundamentalist Wahhabi Islam abroad."

Yet Omar amplifies that she wants "to talk about the [Jewish] political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country."

Interesting projection, since it is actually Ilhan Omar who is using her political influence to usher in the principles of the Muslim Brotherhood, a group ardently devoted to infiltrating and ultimately destroying America. Almost a decade ago, the Center for Security Policy issued "Shariah: The Threat to America," which explained the political, religious, social, and economic operative goals required to secure ultimate Islamic domination of the West. They include "establishing an effective and stable Islamic Movement led by the Muslim Brotherhood; adopting Muslims' causes domestically and globally; expanding the observant Muslim base; unifying and directing Muslims' efforts; presenting Islam as a civilization alternative supporting the establishment of the global Islamic State wherever it is" (page 277).

Revulsion of the Jew and hatred of Western liberty and freedom are integral components of this desire to establish a global caliphate.







Now Omar is ramping up the hate by using the national platform to engage in the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) campaign that seeks the ultimate destruction of Israel. As David French has stated, "the resolution itself is clever. It doesn't mention Israel, and is crafted as an ode to free speech." But the fundamental truth about the BDS movement is that it is "anti-Semitic in its intent and effect."

Josh Hammer asserts that Omar compares "the genocidal BDS campaign which seeks the annihilation of the state of Israel and the tossing of all the [Jews into the Mediterranean Sea], to the lineage of proud American boycotting that dates all the way back to the Boston Tea Party itself." To do this, she lies about the "free, liberalized, and pluralistic state of Israel and compares it to genocidal Nazi Germany, the gulag state that was the Soviet Union and apartheid South Africa alike."

In fact:

Criticizing Israel does not necessarily make someone anti-Semitic. The determining factor is the intent and content of the [speaker]. Legitimate critics accept Israel's right to exist, whereas anti-Semites do not. Anti-Semites use double standards when they criticize Israel, for example, denying Israelis the right to pursue their legitimate claims while encouraging the Palestinians to do so. Anti-Semites deny Israel the right to defend itself, and ignore Jewish victims, while blaming Israel for pursuing their murderers. Anti-Semites rarely, if ever, make positive statements about Israel. Anti-Semites describe Israelis [by] using pejorative terms and hate speech, suggesting, for example, that they are "racists" or "Nazis."

But the BDS campaign targets Israel's right to exist. It opposes coexistence between Israelis and Palestinians. BDS puts Palestinians, Israeli Arabs, and Israeli Jewish jobs at risk. BDS also puts many American jobs at risk. Consider that "[d]irect Israeli investment in the U.S. totaled approximately $11.9 billion in 2017. U.S. exports to Israel support an estimated 75,000 American jobs and Israeli owned companies provide an additional estimated 20,000 jobs to U.S. workers." What hurts Israel economically hurts America as well. Actually, BDS is a lineal descendant of the Arab League boycott, begun in 1948 and still in existence.

Consider, for example, how Ireland's BDS bill will harm Israeli and American tech giants. As Alexander Titus notes, "Ireland is home to corporate offices and subsidiaries of Google, Apple, Facebook and Microsoft." Thus, these "tech companies would be forced to either violate U.S. law or the new Irish law since an American company cannot legally participate in a boycott that is not backed by the U.S. government."

How ironic that the Irish BDS would mean that "buying a souvenir from a Jewish trader or taking a tour with a Jewish tour guide could land an [Irish Catholic] with a criminal record and punishments befitting that of a class A drugs smuggler."

Finally, is, as Omar claims, the BDS movement constitutionally secured by the First Amendment? The answer is a resounding "no."

Josh Hammer writes that "[a]s law professor and constitutional law expert Eugene Kontorovich explainedin The Washington Post in 2017, it is the 'distinction between ... expression and ... commercial conduct' that makes all the constitutional difference in the world."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

AUGUST 1, 2019
*Trump Exposes the Real Rats*
By K. Barrett Bilali
The score is three to one.

President Trump leads Democratic House Speaker Nancy Pelosi in being publicly called a “racist” in the past week.

Of course, Trump has been called all kinds of names since his successful 2016 campaign. But slurs don’t stick in the presence of truth.  And Trump keeps winning. 

But if Trump and Republican Party want to win in 2020 and beyond, they need to continue fearlessly addressing the issue of race and urban decay in all its painful ugliness.

The latest news cycle has Trump being called a “racist” for insulting a 13-term black congressman.

Rep. Elijah Cummings of Maryland is one of many hypocritical Dems in need of a come-to-Jesus moment.  And Trump brought him to church.

For weeks if not months, Cummings and his comrades have been crying crocodile tears over alleged inhumane conditions for children being held by border control along our Southern border.

“None of us would have our children in that position,” Cummings screamed at the head of border control in a House hearing.  “They are human beings.” 

Cummings was upset by reports of children being held in cages, without showers and sleeping in their own feces.  Cummings emotional outburst on July 19 may have prompted Trump to take a swing back.

Trump called him a “brutal bully” and tweeted a reminded to Cummings about the condition of his own congressional district. 

“The border is clean, efficient & well-run, just very crowded. Cumming district is a disgusting rat and rodent infested mess,” tweeted the President at 4:14 AM.  (Does the President ever sleep?)

Trump went further to say that Cummings should address the issues in his own district, which he described as a “very dangerous and filthy place.”

Every news outlet pounced, calling Trump a racist.  One CNN commentator was triggered to tears by the word “infested” which, he said, Trump uses only for Black people. 

These sanctimonious crybabies can call “racism” all day long.  But the truth prevails.

More in Home





Too Many Candidates Undermine Democratic Elections






Political Correctness: Tool of Totalitarianism

The Reports of Iceland's Glacial Death Have Been Greatly Exaggerated

Debate: Tulsi Gabbard knocks Kamala Harris from her pedestal

IG Horowitz reportedly has made a criminal referral on James Comey
Baltimore ranks among the top ten most rat-infested cities in America, according to an annual nationwide study done by Orkin Pest Control.   Of course, all of the top ten, including Dallas-Fort Worth, are run by Democratic regimes.

I have witnessed piles of garbage, dead animals, old furniture, and rotting food in these neglected ghettos.  Part of the rat problem stems from the lack of sanitation services provided in Baltimore and other inner-city neighborhoods. 

Even Baltimore’s former mayor said her city smelled of rats and dead animals in front of TV cameras.  Catherine Pugh (no pun intended) would later have to resign for corrupt behavior. The current mayor of Baltimore, Jack Young, challenged Trump to send federal assistance.  Instead of funds, Trump should send a federal investigation. 

Shamefully, Democrats have maintained Cummings’ district since 1953 and nothing has gotten any better for black Baltimoreans.






Instead, things are actually worse.  Baltimore is ranked as one of the most violent cities in the nation.  The poverty rate is extremely high at 23.8 percent with 65 percent of the residents being African-American.

According to statistica.com, the infant mortality rate in Mexico in 2017 is 11.5 per one thousand live births.  The City of Baltimore has a 12.2 infant mortality rate, according to the Maryland department of health in 2017. 

The important point is that Mexico's infant mortality rate is decreasing over the past 10 years while blacks in Baltimore are dying in infancy at an alarming rate.

Democrat Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi, who was recently called a “racist’ by the socialist Squad of her party, defended Cummings as a “champion in the Congress and the country for civil rights and economic justice.”

How can there be an increase of civil rights and economic justice with the statistics listed above?

Cummings responded:

"Mr. President, I go home to my district daily. Each morning, I wake up, and I go and fight for my neighbors.” 

Neighbors?  Cummings certainly doesn’t live in the squalid and fetid city which he has represented since 1996.  He lives among the many wealthy black Balitmoreans.

Maryland has some of the most affluent black communities in the country. Prince George’s County is 63 percent black with a median annual income of over $110,000.  This educated and upwardly-mobile population would be a great place to encourage support for more conservative policies.  Sadly, only 8.4 percent of the county voted Republican in 2016.

But a far more urgent need is outreach to the rat-invested American inner cities.  Yes, Baltimore is full of rats, but some of those rats are on two legs. They are walking the streets doing voter registration en masse and pushing a new progressive collectivist socialist message.  These Soros-funded activists are on a mission to maintain the Black vote at any cost. 

As an independent journalist covering urban issues, I find myself in these nasty neighborhoods.  I see the liberal activists but I also hear the local folks openly support Trump’s economic success and immigration policy. 

In a pawnshop in Miami I heard several laborers saying they don’t care what people say about Trump.  They had just gotten construction jobs working at a local convention center, which they attributed to the Trump economy.

“We’ve been here 400 years,” yelled a man in a parking lot in front of Winn Dixie supermarket in Liberty City.  “Why do they get to come over the border and take our jobs!”

This enterprising man was selling mangoes out of a shopping cart to earn his daily bread. 

If we are to become one American people again, those enterprising and politically-aware urban residents need to be recognized.  They should not be forgotten because of their zip code nor their race. Even the worst communities can be restored, as well as the human beings within them. 

Urban-dwelling Americans simply need to be shown that they really don’t deserve the rats who represent them.

And President Trump is doing just that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> As long as you continue posting, I'll keep reading lies...


Show me one.


Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 1, 2019
> *Trump Exposes the Real Rats*
> By K. Barrett Bilali
> The score is three to one.
> ...


The Kusher co. has been fined over 100 times on an attempt to get them to do basic maintenance in Baltimore. Jared is a slumlord.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one.
> 
> The Kusher co. has been fined over 100 times on an attempt to get them to do basic maintenance in Baltimore. Jared is a slumlord.


Baltimore needs your dragnet.  Itʻs perfect for picking up trash.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one.
> 
> The Kusher co. has been fined over 100 times on an attempt to get them to do basic maintenance in Baltimore. Jared is a slumlord.


I see duh-izzy thinks landlords not doing upkeep on their properties is somehow funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one.


"Another mass murderer quoting white supremacist talking points, which are echoed in here daily from the t-suckers." The Daffy One


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Another mass murderer quoting white supremacist talking points, which are echoed in here daily from the t-suckers." The Daffy One


And?


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see duh-izzy thinks landlords not doing upkeep on their properties is somehow funny.


I've lost track of Izzy's correspondence a long time ago.  Most of the time he speaks in some secret code that he invents as he goes along.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> And?


He asked for a lie he told...
Pay attention Magoo..


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He asked for a lie he told...
> Pay attention Magoo..


I got that.  What part was the lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see duh-izzy thinks landlords not doing upkeep on their properties is somehow funny.


You don't think it is funny?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> And?


And, that is exactly what the new philosophy of white supremacist propaganda is, have people repeat and spread their talking points without knowing they are. Ease them into hate. I called the plumber out on it a couple years ago.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one.
> 
> The Kusher co. has been fined over 100 times on an
> attempt to get them to do basic maintenance in Baltimore.
> ...


*" Over 100 times "....*

*Yeah it's ALL Jared's fault....*

*$ 15 BILLION DOLLARS is missing of recently allocated *
*GOVERNMENT monies and it's ALL Jared's fault......*

*Elijah Cummings District ...but it's ALL Jared's fault....*

*Rat's the size of small dogs...but it's ALL Jared's fault....*

*Trash piled all throughout neighborhoods....but it's ALL Jared's fault.....*

*For almost 40 some odd years Elijah Cummings has*
*represented Baltimore Districts.....But it's ALL Jared's fault......*

*Jared was BORN when Elijah was first elected to a Baltimore Maryland*
*office.....But it's still ALL Jared's fault.......*

*You're NOW the Current recipient of the " Idiot Trophy "  Rodent !*

*You have shown an undeniable effort to secure this Award...Enjoy it !*

*Ya DumbFuck....*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And, that is exactly what the new philosophy of white supremacist propaganda is, have people repeat and spread their talking points without knowing they are. Ease them into hate. I called the plumber out on it a couple years ago.



*White People don't hate........*

*You HATE....And you are Damn Good at it !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *White People don't hate........*
> 
> *You HATE....And you are Damn Good at it !*


White supremacy exemplified . . . thanks for illustrating my point for my pepe'.

Don't be a pepe':






https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2017/05/08/what-kek-explaining-alt-right-deity-behind-their-meme-magic

https://www.meandwhitesupremacybook.com/


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

The strongest man in American politics right now is Mitch McConnell.  T can't fire him, and t won't do anything that would upset him.  If MM ever gives up on t, the impeachment process will take about 2 weeks, maximum, and t and his closest loyal allies (I think he is just about down to the Kushners and his sons (excluding Barron) by now) know it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The strongest man in American politics right now is Mitch McConnell.  T can't fire him, and t won't do anything that would upset him.  If MM ever gives up on t, the impeachment process will take about 2 weeks, maximum, and t and his closest loyal allies (I think he is just about down to the Kushners and his sons (excluding Barron) by now) know it.


Keep grinding, gumshoe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Keep grinding, gumshoe.


Let the predictors predict.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White supremacy exemplified . . . thanks for illustrating my point for my pepe'.
> 
> Don't be a pepe':
> 
> ...




*Wow.....I didn't know " White " people had that much influence on*
*your miserable life....*

*The problem with this whole false argument is ....*

*YOU ARE WHITE !*

*PLEASE EXPLAIN THAT ONE.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I've lost track of Izzy's correspondence a long time ago.  Most of the time he speaks in some secret code that he invents as he goes along.


Must be over your head.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

I like the idea of renaming Fort Hood, but in the current political climate, there is no way t is going to disappoint his most rabid followers by renaming it after a Mexican, no matter how much of a badass hero he was.

https://taskandpurpose.com/fort-hood-roy-benavidez?fbclid=IwAR1GQG-dqwWVT9J9MxVE2Ibt7I01N301Wk6N0DAuMoyY7w5LHOt6HYcNaWQ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

This just in, Ohioans don’t like illegal aliens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in, Ohioans don’t like illegal aliens.


They never settled that border war with Michigan, right?


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5133


Where's the new Presidential Seal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2019)

*U.S. Added 164,000 Jobs in July*





GABRIELLE LURIE/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN CARNEY2 Aug 2019176
2:19
*The U.S. economy added 164,000 jobs in July and unemployment held steady at 3.7 percent.*

Economists surveyed by Econoday had forecast a gain of 151,000 for July and for unemployment to decline slightly to 3.6 percent.

While the economy has continued to grow this summer, it has shown signs of slowing from the rapid 3.1 percent rate of growth in the first three months of the year. Manufacturing has been a weak spot while consumer spending and the labor market have been strong. Economic growth slowed to a 2.1 percent rate in the April through June period.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Kellyanne Blasts Congress for Not Doing Its Job in Addressing the Border Crisis


Employment in health care rose by 30,000 over the month, almost entirely made up of gains in ambulatory health care services. Health care employment has increased by 405,000 over the year, with ambulatory health care services accounting for about two-thirds of the gain.

Mining employment declined by 5,000 in July and has been sluggish for several months.

Manufacturing employment grew by 16,000 for the month and has generally slowed this year compared with last. Job gains in the industry had averaged 22,000 per month in 2018.

This week Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell said weakness around the globe may also be weighing on the U.S. economy by reducing demand for U.S. exports. And uncertainty around trade may also be making businesses hesitant to invest. The Fed on Wednesday announced a one-quarter percentage point cut to its benchmark interest rate.

With unemployment near 50-year lows, job growth has slowed. Employment growth has averaged around 165,000 per month thus far this year, compared with an average monthly gain of 223,000 in 2018.

The very poor May jobs figure was revised even further down by 10,000 from 72,000 to 62,000. June’s bounce-back was revised down by 31,000 to 193,000, making the rebound less impressive.

Despite very low unemployment, wage growth remains muted. Over the past 12 months, average hourly earnings have increased by 3.2 percent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *U.S. Added 164,000 Jobs in July*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Obama! Now why are so many people working more than one job? Why is the cost of healthcare so high? The stock market is doing well what about the majority of Americans not invested in the stock market? Why is our infrastructure still crumbling? Lead in the water? Why if we are doing so well is t trying to shut down immigration the thing that has made America? Why is there demonization of people's religion and where they are from? Why are the poorest states in America red states?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue State.....

California was given a first-place title this week that it surely doesn’t want.

It has the highest rate of poverty of any state in the country, according to new data from the U.S. Census Bureau.

As a whole, the U.S. saw its national poverty rate decrease slightly 0.4 percentage points. But the Golden State has its own unique poverty story to tell.

Here’s what you should know.

*How does California stack up nationally?*
The U.S. Census Bureau measures poverty in two ways every year.

Official poverty measure: The official measure compares all states the same based on income.

Supplemental poverty measure: This measure calculates poverty rates by taking into account the many government programs designed to assist low-income families and individuals that are not included in the official poverty measures. It is this measure that gives us a better idea of what’s going on in a state like California.

By the supplemental poverty measure, California’s estimated poverty rate is 19 percent. While it is a 1.4 percent decrease from the previous year, the rate remains the highest among states. It accounts for about 7.5 million Californians.

The next closest is Florida with 18.1 percent. Louisiana follows at 17.7 percent.

After that, these states follow: Mississippi (15.9 percent), Arizona (15.6 percent), Georgia (15.6 percent), New York (15.5 percent), New Mexico (15.2 percent), New Jersey (15.1 percent) and Hawaii (15.0 percent).

In its own lane without statehood, the District of Columbia actually leads California on the supplemental poverty measure with 20.2 percent.

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-poverty-rate-20180913-htmlstory.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Say what?

*4.9 percent of workers held more than one job at the same time in 2017
JULY 19, 2018*

The multiple jobholding rate—the percentage of workers who held more than one job at the same time—was 4.9 percent in 2017. That was below the rates recorded during the mid-1990s, which were above 6.0 percent. Among most of the major worker groups, the likelihood of workers holding more than one job was lower in 2017 than in the 1990s.

After reaching a peak of 6.2 percent during 1995–96, the multiple jobholding rate began to recede. By the mid-2000s, the rate had declined to 5.2 percent and remained close to that level from 2006 to 2009. In 2010, the multiple jobholding rate decreased to 4.9 percent and has remained at 4.9 percent or 5.0 percent from 2010 to 2017.

The multiple jobholding rates for men and women were similar during the 1990s. Since 2001, men’s and women’s rates have diverged as men have been less likely than women to hold more than one job. In 2017, the multiple jobholding rate for women, at 5.3 percent, was higher than that for men, at 4.6 percent.

Among the major race and ethnicity groups, Blacks (5.3 percent) and Whites (5.0 percent) had the highest multiple jobholding rates in 2017. Rates were lower for Asians (3.3 percent) and Hispanics (3.2 percent). Since 2010, the rate for Blacks has risen, while rates for other race and ethnicity groups have shown little change.

These data are from the Current Population Survey. We have more information about multiple jobholders, including recent monthly estimates. Multiple jobholders are wage and salary workers who hold two or more jobs, self-employed workers who also hold a wage and salary job, or unpaid family workers who also hold a wage and salary job. People whose ethnicity is Hispanic or Latino may be of any race.

https://www.bls.gov/opub/ted/2018/4-point-9-percent-of-workers-held-more-than-one-job-at-the-same-time-in-2017.htm?view_full


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Daffy's talking points......


"Unemployment is low because everyone has two jobs. Unemployment is low because people are working 60, 70, 80 hours a week and can barely feed their family."
— Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez on Friday, July 13th, 2018 in an interview on PBS' "Firing Line"

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, a self-described democratic socialist and former organizer for Bernie Sanders' 2016 presidential campaign, attracted national attention after her upset primary victory over Democratic Rep. Joe Crowley in a Queens- and Bronx-based district. But critics pounced on some of her remarks during an interview on the PBS show Firing Line with Margaret Hoover.

During the interview, Ocasio-Cortez said, "Unemployment is low because everyone has two jobs. Unemployment is low because people are working 60, 70, 80 hours a week and can barely feed their family." (It’s at about 5:45 in this video.)

This comment drew criticism from a number of right-leaning outlets, including the National Review, Hot Air, TownHall.com and Reason.

In our review, we found many reasons why unemployment is low, and not for the overwork that Ocasio-Cortez cited. The biggest factors include strong economic confidence and the long-running economic recovery. (Her campaign did not respond to an inquiry.)

"Everyone has two jobs"
The Bureau of Labor Statistics keeps track of how many people work two jobs rather than just one.

Over the past 12 months, the number of multiple job holders has ranged between 6 million and 7 million. That compares to more than 148 million Americans who are employed in a single job.

So by the official statistics, multiple job holders account for a tiny fraction of American workers.

And this percentage isn’t high by historical standards.

The percentage has moved in a pretty narrow band — 4.7 percent to 5.2 percent — during the recovery from the Great Recession. That range is actually below where it was between 1994 and the Great Recession. In fact, the percentage was at its highest (as high as 6.5 percent) during the peak of the 1990s boom.

"People are working 60, 70, 80 hours a week"
This assertion is equally dubious.

The Bureau of Labor Statistics breaks down its count of people with multiple jobs into three categories: people working one full-time job and one part-time job; people with two part-time jobs; and people working two full-time jobs.

A worker with two full-time jobs is the smallest category of the three.

... the people who might be working 70 or 80 hours a week amount to a tiny percentage of a tiny percentage — 310,000 people at most in a pool of employed Americans totaling more than 150 million.

It’s also worth noting that on average, Americans aren’t working more today than they have been in the recent past. The average number of hours worked in the private sector has hugged tightly to about 34.5 hours a week since 2006, except for a dip during the Great Recession.

When the BLS determines the unemployment rate, a person is counted as employed as long as they have at least one job. They don’t get counted twice if they have two jobs. So Ocasio-Cortez is wrong in saying multiple job holding and long hours affect the unemployment rate.

It’s worth remembering that both of the factors Ocasio-Cortez cited — people working multiple jobs and long hours — are actually good things for the labor market, said Gary Burtless, an economist with the Brookings Institution.

"Increases in the number of multiple job holders and longer average work hours almost always accompany a strengthening labor market — that is, a job market in which it is easier to find work, in which spells of unemployment are heading downwards, and in which the ranks of the unemployed are shrinking," Burtless said.

Ocasio-Cortez said, "Unemployment is low because everyone has two jobs. Unemployment is low because people are working 60, 70, 80 hours a week and can barely feed their family."

Even taking into account rhetorical excess, her statement is off in multiple ways. Fewer than one in 20 employed Americans holds a second job of any type, and the people who might be working as much as 70 or 80 hours a week represent a tiny fraction of that tiny fraction. The rates for either statistic are not high by historical standards.

In any case, the BLS does not use either of those factors in determining the official unemployment rate.

https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2018/jul/18/alexandria-ocasio-cortez/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-wrong-several-counts-abou/


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks Obama! Now why are so many people working more than one job? Why is the cost of healthcare so high? The stock market is doing well what about the majority of Americans not invested in the stock market? Why is our infrastructure still crumbling? Lead in the water? Why if we are doing so well is t trying to shut down immigration the thing that has made America? Why is there demonization of people's religion and where they are from? Why are the poorest states in America red states?


You mean this lazy POS?


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2019)

See, the Trumpies get all wound up from the stuff they read on their blog media and then Trump, knowing they're uneducated robots, says this stuff. They forget that there are facts...

"Well, based on the fact that we've just become -- and, you know, fairly recently, a little while ago, the number one oil and gas producer and energy producer in the world, by far -- Russia, Saudi Arabia, now second and third, based on the fact that we now have the best -- we will soon have the most modern military we have ever had with the best equipment, the best, newest planes and all of the things that we have done, and so many other things, Sean -- based on all of that, the last person they should want is me," he said.

*Facts First*: _The US has not "just" become the world's top energy producer: it took the top spot __in 2012__, according to the US government's Energy Information Administration. It __became__ the top producer of crude oil in particular during Trump's tenure. _

"The United States has been the world's top producer of natural gas since 2009, when US natural gas production surpassed that of Russia, and it has been the world's top producer of petroleum hydrocarbons since 2013, when its production exceeded Saudi Arabia's," the Energy Information Administration says.



*Crime "on the other side"*


Trump repeated his claim that unspecified opponents of his broke the law.

"This crime was a -- the crime was committed on the other side, and we'll find out about that. We have a great attorney general who is looking at it. I'm not involved in that," he said.

*Facts First*: _Several of Trump's former aides and allies have been convicted through the Mueller investigation. None of Trump's opponents have been convicted. Attorney General William Barr did __assign__ a federal prosecutor to examine the origins of the Russia investigation, but no proof of any crimes by the investigators has emerged to date._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And, that is exactly what the new philosophy of white supremacist propaganda is, have people repeat and spread their talking points without knowing they are. Ease them into hate. I called the plumber out on it a couple years ago.


Another lie from the Daffy one
I'm not only not a white supremacist, I'm not a supremacist of any kind.
This seems to be just one more of your 'projecting' posts, if anyone repeats talking points it's you dickwad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another lie from the Daffy one
> I'm not only not a white supremacist, I'm not a supremacist of any kind.
> This seems to be just one more of your 'projecting' posts, if anyone repeats talking points it's you dickwad.


Your, ah, comprehension ain't so good.


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2019)

In the news today, in Cincinnati, typical Trump supporter situation goes down. 29 year old Trump Supporter punches a guy 3 times his age. Trump supporters, like Trump himself, are pussies. They always, I mean always, pick on someone weaker than them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your, ah, comprehension ain't so good.


Comprehend... when it comes to the horseshit drivel you post, there is no comprehending.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

justified said:


> In the news today, in Cincinnati, typical Trump supporter situation goes down. 29 year old Trump Supporter punches a guy 3 times his age. Trump supporters, like Trump himself, are pussies. They always, I mean always, pick on someone weaker than them.


Always rarely is


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another lie from the Daffy one
> I'm not only not a white supremacist, I'm not a supremacist of any kind.
> This seems to be just one more of your 'projecting' posts, if anyone repeats talking points it's you dickwad.


And yet you act so supremely, "dickwad".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Comprehend... when it comes to the horseshit drivel you post, there is no comprehending.


You, once again like always, are responding to something you made up in your head . . . I thought you said you weren't a t supporter? LOL! Comprehension, get some.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, once again like always, are responding to something you made up in your head . . . I thought you said you weren't a t supporter? LOL! Comprehension, get some.


There were two odd days in a row this week (July 31, August 1) so LE is out of sync.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Today there are roughly 6.5 million unemployed under the traditional measure, 1.6 discouraged or marginally attached workers and 4.9 million part-time workers who cannot find full-time employment.

This puts almost 1 in 12 American workers unable to find the employment they wish and provides a source of real concern for policymakers hoping to translate strong labor markets into broad prosperity.

https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/368559-low-unemployment-rate-doesnt-tell-the-whole-story

The public typically perceives a low unemployment rate as reassuring because it suggests that everyone who wants a job has one. But the broader set of jobs data suggests that’s not the case. ”As usual, the consequences of truly no growth in the labor market leaves particularly politicians to emphasize nothing other than the unemployment rate,” Snider says.

Trump himself used to complain about just this issue. Bashing the official unemployment stat was one of his bigger campaign trail themes. Back in June 2015, he made this remark about the official unemployment rate (which was then 5.5%): “Our labor participation rate was the worst since 1978…. Our real unemployment is anywhere from 18 to 20%. Don’t believe the 5.6. Don’t believe it. That’s right. A lot of people out there can’t get jobs.” And in May 2016: ”You hear a 5% unemployment rate. It’s such a phony number. That number was put in for presidents and for politicians so that they look good to the people.” A month after his victory in the US presidential elections, he was still sticking to his guns: “The unemployment number, as you know, is totally fiction.”

Given this history, Snider suggests, Trump should know better than to tout the latest unemployment numbers. To understand the problem, it helps to explain how the US government measures the health of its workforce.

https://qz.com/1297561/the-dazzling-us-unemployment-rate-is-blinding-americans-to-a-much-darker-reality/

The Current Population Survey (CPS) conducted by the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) is a key source of data on U.S.unemployment. The national unemployment rate is derived from this survey and is the number most commonly touted by the media to summarize the state of the economy and its workers.

But it doesn't tell the whole story. 


https://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0609/what-the-unemployment-rate-doesnt-tell-us.aspx


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> And yet you act so supremely, "dickwad".


You taught me how it's done Magoo. 
My arrogance is honest, yours not so much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Although Ocasio-Cortez did make a basic mistake, the explanation Soave gave has a hidden hitch. It presumes the government has accurate counts of of how many people have jobs and how many are unemployed, or holding multiple jobs, for that matter. It doesn't and the numbers aren't built on such records.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/eriksherman/2018/07/22/more-people-probably-work-multiple-jobs-than-the-government-realizes/#46370cf12a21


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, once again like always, are responding to something you made up in your head . . . I thought you said you weren't a t supporter? LOL! Comprehension, get some.


I said I didn't vote for the man.
I didn't.
Capisce?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You taught me how it's done Magoo.
> My arrogance is honest, yours not so much.


When have I been not so much honest?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I said I didn't vote for the man.
> I didn't.
> Capisce?


Then show some balls and criticize him on something meaningful.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Then show some balls and criticize him on something meaningful.


Would that make you feel better Magoo?
Now that is pithy.
The man is an insensitive narcissistic buffoon.
Which also describes Obama although Obama was dishonestly sensitive. You like your doctor, I feel your pain by gosh, you can keep your doctor.
I'd rather criticize you and your doppelganger on your posts, which are generally meaningless....
Have a nice weekend Magoo perhaps meet up with Daffy down in OB....


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The man is an insensitive narcissistic buffoon.


So you are just going to stick with the obvious?  No criticism of anything meaningful, such as his dishonesty, his blatant racism, his fawning support for foreign dictators - I'm sure you can find more.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> So you are just going to stick with the obvious?  No criticism of anything meaningful, such as his dishonesty, his blatant racism, his fawning support for foreign dictators - I'm sure you can find more.


Fawning?   The Wagner group might disagree after American troops killed at least 100 Russian Mercanaries In Syria.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> So you are just going to stick with the obvious?  No criticism of anything meaningful, such as his dishonesty, his blatant racism, his fawning support for foreign dictators - I'm sure you can find more.


[/QUOTE]
Again, as I have said before, none of that or anything else matters to t's disciples, all they are looking for is vengeance. Ethics, morals, country be damned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

. . . they are, after all, the aggrieved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

After this latest nominee debacle, the Ratcliffe incident, we see that this is clearly the laziest admin of all time. Remeber when t was only going to get "the best"? That ain't no "Be Best". Has this admin ever done any vetting? t ain't no vet, doesn't wanna to be vetted and won't do no vetting. Lazy, lying, con man plain and simple.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's the new Presidential Seal?


*Upyurass.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


>


*Always a reference to male on male fellatio....huh Spola....*
*Oh those long nights adrift at sea...screwed u up didn't it...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Always a reference to male on male fellatio....huh Spola....*
> *Oh those long nights adrift at sea...screwed u up didn't it...*


That's where your mind went pepe'.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Then show some balls and criticize him
> on something meaningful.


*What are you some kind of Democratic Pusher of Ignorance....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . they are, after all, the aggrieved.


You spelled "we" wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, as I have said before, none of that or anything else matters to t's disciples, all they are looking for is vengeance. Ethics, morals, country be damned.


Blah, blah, blah


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You spelled "we" wrong.


no one more ʻgrieved than whiskers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> After this latest nominee debacle, the Ratcliffe incident, we see that this is clearly the laziest admin of all time. Remeber when t was only going to get "the best"? That ain't no "Be Best". Has this admin ever done any vetting? t ain't no vet, doesn't wanna to be vetted and won't do no vetting. Lazy, lying, con man plain and simple.


Q the crying baby.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

I wonder if t will be lucid long enough in his morning staff meeting today to ask "Who recommended Ratcliffe to me?"  I wonder if Stephen Miller will raise his hand.

I can understand if Miller gets upset that whenever he goes out to make a public announcement or interview that anonymous commenters mock his appearance - that is neither fair nor relevant.  However, personal resentment is not a sound basis for national policy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Thatʻs a lot of wondering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I wonder if t will be lucid long enough in his morning staff meeting today to ask "Who recommended Ratcliffe to me?"  I wonder if Stephen Miller will raise his hand.
> 
> I can understand if Miller gets upset that whenever he goes out to make a public announcement or interview that anonymous commenters mock his appearance - that is neither fair nor relevant.  However, personal resentment is not a sound basis for national policy.


Who cares? Can’t be any worse than the   intelencia of Obama, can it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs a lot of wondering.


I wonder if those people have found anyone to beat trump yet?
No I don’t.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares? Can’t be any worse than the   intelencia of Obama, can it?


Intelencia?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Intelencia?


Yes


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Neologism?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone who has an argument with self-admitted Nazi Sebastion Gorka should get a medal, not a press pass suspension.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Anyone who has an argument with self-admitted Nazi Sebastion Gorka should get a medal, not a press pass suspension.


What kind of medal?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Must be something I need here --

https://store.kydemocrats.org/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

CBS Baltimore: By golly, our murder rate actually IS higher than Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 11:31 am on August 03, 2019 

The ongoing social media battle between President Trump and Congressman Elijah Cummings of Maryland has drawn in all sorts of supporters on both sides and provided more than a few amusing moments. One of the most recent spun off from a claim that the President made about Baltimore (Cummings’ home town) having a higher murder rate than some of the most dangerous places in the western hemisphere. It actually came from the White House account, not Trump’s personal one.









Nevada, others, may skip GOP primary


The White House
https://twitter.com/WhiteHouse/status/1157015397696200704

The murder rate in Baltimore is higher than that of Honduras, El Salvador, or Guatemala—the three Central American nations driving our border surge.

Democrats have run Baltimore for 5 decades. It's time for accountability. 

Today's news: http://45.wh.gov/8V3xFi 


https://twitter.com/WhiteHouse/status/1157015397696200704




As usual, this had heads exploding among democrats who rushed to defend Cummings and claim that the President was “lying” again. Unfortunately for them, at least a few media outlets did their homework and went to fact check the numbers. CBS in Baltimore did the required digging and was forced to concede the unpleasant truth. The President was right. (Emphasis added)

ADVERTISEMENT





WJZ reviewed data from 2018, the last full year for which data is available. Data from the U.S. State Department’s Overseas Security Advisory Council lists *El Salvador’s murder rate at 50 per 100,000 residents* in 2018.

The council’s report listed *Guatemala’s 2018 murder rate at 22 per 100,000*.

Honduras’ 2018 murder rate was not included in OSAC’s annual crime and safety report published in April, but a report from the Observatory of Violence at the National Autonomous *University of Honduras gave a figure of 41.4 murders per 100,000 residents*.

HOW DOES BALTIMORE COMPARE?

Charm City ended 2018 with a total of 309 murders, according to the Baltimore Police Department. So far in 2019, police report 196 homicides have occurred. Using the U.S. Census Bureau’s July 2018 population estimate for the city of 602,495, *Baltimore’s 2018 murder rate is 51.3 murders per 100,000 residents*.

The article ends with two simple words. *CLAIM: TRUE*.





This is yet another example of a phenomenon we’ve become accustomed to seeing. If the President goes after any individual, organization or even city or country, Democrats and their allies in the media will immediately leap to the defense of the perceived target. Sometimes that works out for them in the media wars because President Trump does say some odd things from time to time. But that knee-jerk reaction also gets them into trouble.

We recently saw that when cable news hosts, newspapers and even Democratic presidential candidates rushed to the defense of Al Sharpton after Trump called him a con man. Seriously? Have any of you actually followed Al Sharpton’s career? That would have been a good time to stay on the bench and hold your tongues. Eventually, both the Washington Post and the New York Times felt compelled to publish op-eds questioning why Democrats were rushing to Sharpton’s defense. 







This phenomenon is what Seth Mandell recently referred to as the Trump “unendorsement.” When Trump attacks someone, others rush to their defense under the terrible theory that the enemy of my enemy must be my hero. This leads to many mouths gathering feet.

When it comes to defending Baltimore, I don’t know what most of these critics were thinking. Regular readers know that I’ve been covering Baltimore politics and culture here for years and the President’s claims about it being plagued by violence, crime, drugs, and even rats came as no surprise to me. These endemic problems have been in place for longer than many residents can remember. Trump is also correct that Baltimore has been completely under the control of one party (the Democrats) for a very long time. Three of their last four mayors have left office either facing criminal charges or under a cloud of controversy and failure. (As with Stephanie Rawlings-Blake and her failure in handling the Freddie Gray riots.)






Attack Trump if you feel you must, but before you rush to proclaim Baltimore some sort of success story, get your facts in order. Parts of it are nice enough, but the rough areas on the east and west sides are pretty much war zones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*WATCH: Tapper Presses El Paso Mayor On Trump's 'Racism,' White Nationalism. His Response Is Perfect.*
Beth Baumann | Aug 04, 2019 2:00 PM





_Source: YouTube/CNN_

After former Congressman Beto O'Rourke (D) appeared on CNN's "State of the Union" and cited President Donald Trump's alleged racism as the reason behind the "violence in America," host Jake Tapper pressed El Paso Mayor Dee Margo on the issue.

Despite Tapper's repeated attempts to get Margo to take a stance on Trump's alleged racism, the Mayor shut him down.

"Former Congressman from El Paso, Beto O'Rourke, told me earlier in the show that, in his view, the president's anti-immigrant rhetoric is making things worse and creating an atmosphere of violence. Do you agree? Do you have any concerns about the things President Trump says about immigrants?" Tapper asked.

"Jake, I'm not qualified to make a comment on that. I'm not a talking head. I'm focusing on the El Pasoans and the 20 deaths, their families and what it means to this community and how we can come together and not be victimized by this," Margo responded. "This will not define us. We are a unique region that's been here for 350 years. There's families on both sides. There's commerce on both sides. We're bi-national and bi-cultural. We're almost 2.5 million people and our average age is 32. This will not define us."

Tapper set the stage for another ask.

"The Texas Land Commissioner, George P. Bush, said in a statement that 'white terrorism' is a 'real and present threat that we must all denounce and defeat.' Do you agree that white terrorism is a threat to the United States?" Tapper asked

"Jake, I'm not qualified to respond to that anymore than the previous question," Margo said. "I'm focusing on El Paso. There's evil in this world and it's unfortunate."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*Taxpayers Pay $2 Billion To Fund 30,000 Public Employees In Baltimore, Audit Shows*
August 4th, 2019
_





Abandoned buildings stand in a neighborhood with a high murder rate on February 3, 2018 in Baltimore, Maryland. Baltimore, one of the poorest major cities in the United States, experienced 341 homicides last year, the highest per-capita rate on record for the city. The third citywide Ceasefire event began on Friday, with organizers and community members calling for peace for a 72-hour period and holding numerous events, including peace walks, movie screenings and a youth basketball tournament among other gatherings. (Photo by Spencer Platt/Getty Images)

*Baltimore has received nearly $2 billion in federal aid to compensate about 30,000 public local and federal employees, according to an audit.*
*Baltimore’s population is about 620,000.*
*Milwaukee has 7,871 public employees, Detroit has less than 7,100 public employees and Las Vegas has 9,569 workers on payroll.*

Taxpayers have paid nearly $2 billion in federal aid to fund 30,000 public employees in Baltimore at local and federal levels, an audit shows.

Baltimore reportedly has 13,522 employees with a combined payroll that exceeds $821 million annually. The mayor’s office paid $7 million in 2018 for the salaries of 111 employees and $1 million for public relations fees, according to an investigation auditors at OpenTheBooks.com conducted.





“We found the city drowning in taxpayer dollars,” Open The Books CEO Adam Andrzejewski wrote in an editorial published in Forbes Wednesday.

Baltimore’s schools pay another 10,770 employees with a combined payroll of $619.3 million — $79.1 million spent outside the classroom, $11.4 million spent on psychologists, $16.4 million spent on social workers, $7.4 million spent on counselors, $2.7 million spent on bus drivers and $41.2 million spent on principals and assistant principals, according to the watchdog group.

“Based on our audit, one fact seems clear,” Andrzejewski wrote. “If more money for public employees was the answer, Baltimore’s challenges would have been solved long ago.”








School children walk back after school on a rainy day in the McElderry Park area on April 12, 2019 in Baltimore. (Photo by ERIC BARADAT/AFP/Getty Images)

Federal workers in Baltimore amounted to 6,472 people who earned $521.4 million in 2018. *(RELATED: Ben Carson Backs President Trump’s Attack On Baltimore As A ‘Rodent Infested Mess’)*


A total of $1.1 billion in grants and direct payments was given to Baltimore city agencies, nonprofit organizations, corporations and colleges from fiscal year 2015 to fiscal year 2018.

“Baltimore has received a lot of federal money over the last five years. The problems in Baltimore is not for lack of money. It’s for lack of leadership,” David Williams of the Taxpayers Protection Alliance told Fox Baltimore.

The number of state employee in Baltimore, which has a population of about 620,000, is not known because Maryland’s comptroller did not disclose work locations to Open The Books. *(RELATED: Flashback: President Obama Describes The Woes Of Baltimore)*

Comparatively, Milwaukee and Las Vegas — which are similar to Baltimore in terms of geographic size — have less public employees. Milwaukee has 7,871 public employees and Las Vegas has 9,569 workers on payroll including police. Detroit, too, has less than 7,100 public employees.


Baltimore received $5.44 billion worth of federal aid in contracts, grants and other financial assistance for fiscal year 2018, according to USAspending.gov, Fox Baltimore reported Thursday.

Democratic Maryland Rep. Elijah Cummings’ district received more than $9 billion in 2018 and more than $15 billion total between 2018 and 2019, according to the outlet.

President Donald Trump came under fire last week for accusing Cummings of not taking care of his district and calling Baltimore the “worst run and most dangerous anywhere in the United States” in a July 27 tweet.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

This is what passes as news on the left.
Fake News.

Media 'optics' police hounded Obama and Clinton for years, now give Trump a pass
Aug 04, 2019 7:20am PDT by Eric Boehlert, Community





87175
What a difference a new administration makes. After spending years as self-appointed patrollers of so-called political optics, relentlessly ticketing Democrats Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton for supposedly major and minor infractions, the D.C. press has dropped that pursuit under Donald Trump. 

No longer obsessing over how things look or bemoaning a lack of proper theatrics, Beltway journalists have shelved that pursuit under the current Republican president, whose optics are routinely horrendous as he tweets out racist taunts, bullies adversaries, and buddies up to foreign dictators. Faced with an openly corrupt president who doesn't even try to hide his misdeeds, the media's police squad has gone into hiding and stopped handing out tickets altogether. 

As a rule, there was no brazen corruption or lawbreaking when recent Democratic presidents were in office, so the press had to lean into "optics" in order to create drama and allegations of wrongdoing. The optics-based attacks also helped amplify Republican narratives and attacks on Democrats. The media's same misguided approach was applied to Clinton's 2016 campaign. And the press claims were always the same: We can't find any actual evidence of wrongdoing, but we just don't like the way things _look_. 

Interestingly, the optics beat was recently resurrected—not to judge and assess Trump, but to belittle former special counsel Robert Mueller and his congressional testimony on Russian interference in the 2016 election. Donning their theater critic caps, reporters and pundits rushed out to announce that the optics of the testimony were flat, and that the hearings had been a "flop" for Democrats and their push for impeachment. It was a GOP-friendly conclusion that turned out to be completely erroneous. 

Most people look back and laugh at the media kerfuffle that erupted when President Barack Obama wore a tan suit to a press briefing during the summer of 2014. People laugh because, in hindsight, the press outrage seems to be so ridiculously petty and pointless. (It's a suit!) But at the time, it was a big deal for the Optics Police, and journalists were serious in their anger. 

Obama was sending the wrong message, they claimed. Obama misread the room. Obama was ignoring Beltway traditions. On and on that kind of nitpicking coverage continued for all eight years of Obama’s presidency, as pundits kept insisting America's first black president just couldn’t quite find his groove and hit the right savvy optics chord. (Why didn't he schmooze more?) 

And let's not forget that the media's entire Clinton Foundation witch hunt, which raged through 2015 and 2016, was built entirely around supposed bad optics. 

Journalists were completely open at the time that they could not find any wrongdoing by the Clintons or the foundation—no evidence of conflicts of interest or of Clinton selling State Department access to donors—yet the story remained hugely important because, they said, it looked bad. Indeed, “optics” became the go-to campaign theme for journalists who couldn't find any proof of Clinton malfeasance. (See also: the campaign coverage of her paid speeches.) 

“Let’s be clear, this is all innuendo at this point. No pay for play has been proven. No smoking gun has been found,” announced NBC’s Chuck Todd. “But like many of these Clinton scandals, it looks bad.” "There's no question the optics are bad for Clinton and the Clinton Foundation," NPR said, while conceding that "no proof has emerged that any official favors—regulations, government contracts, international deals—were curried in exchange for donations or pledges." And from CNN's Anderson Cooper: "At the very least, there is an appearance of a conflict of interest for the foundation.”

Perhaps the strangest Clinton Foundation optics presentation came from a _New YorkTimes_ news report that claimed “the potential for real or perceived conflicts of interest” was causing problems for the candidate. Wait, what? Not only was Clinton being graded on perceived conflicts of interest, but also on _potential_ perceived ones. Talk about a can't-win situation. 

It got so weird that some newspaper editorial boards demanded the Clintons shut downtheir A-rated landmark global charity simply because the optics were bad, because it didn't "look good" in the eyes of the accusatory Beltway press. The Optics Police were furious. 

Most of that type of commentary got packed away once Trump was sworn into office, but was dutifully brought back last month in order to ding Democrats once again. Mueller’s testimony before congressional committees about the Russia investigation painted a devastating picture of a White House hijacked by a criminal enterprise and a president who does not shy away from obstructing justice and betraying his country for personal gain. But, uh oh! The optics were all wrong.

"On substance, Democrats got what they wanted: that Mueller didn’t charge Pres. Trump because of the OLC guidance, that he could be indicted after he leaves office, among other things," NBC's Chuck Todd announced. "But on optics, this was a disaster." 

Fox News' Chris Wallace called the hearings "a disaster for the Democrats." “Impeachment’s over,” ABC News' Terry Moran announced, noting that Democrats “needed more fuel for any kind of impeachment effort.” CBS News' Major Garrett claimed that Mueller lacked the look of a "matinee idol or the central galvanizing figure of that drama." And CNN's David Axelrod said the hearings were “very, very painful to watch.”

"The grossness continued Thursday morning as both the Washington Post and the New York Times ran articles declaring that Mueller's inability to play to the cameras means that any hope of impeachment is probably dead," noted Amanda Marcotte at Salon. 

This is where I will remind readers that the Mueller hearings were such a "disaster" for Democrats—indeed, such an optics failure—that 25 (!) additional members of Congress have since come out in favor of impeachment proceedings against Trump. Talk about the media completely missing the story. But that's what happens when they're blinded by a Democratic "optics" pursuit. 

It's so strange that they have so little interest in applying those same optics standards to Trump. 



_Eric Boehlert is a veteran progressive writer and media analyst, formerly with Media Matters and Salon. He is the author of _Lapdogs: How the Press Rolled Over for Bush _and _Bloggers on the Bus_. You can follow him on Twitter @EricBoehlert._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

NEWS AUGUST 02, 2019
*Rapper A$AP Rocky freed from Swedish jail after U.S. hostage envoy warns of 'negative consequences'*
*Trump had been calling for his release*

Recording artist ASAP Rocky (L) in Los Angeles on October 29, 2016, Swedish Prime minister Stefan Lofven (C) in Paris on June 24, 2019 and US President Donald Trump (R) at the White House in Washington, DC on July 24, 2019. (DAVID MCNEW,THOMAS SAMSON,ROBERTO SCHMIDT/AFP/Getty Images)


 AARON COLEN




Rapper Rakim Mayers, who goes by the stage name A$AP Rocky, was freed from Swedish jail and allowed to return to the United States on Friday, apparently aided by some Twitter pressure from President Donald Trump and a strongly-worded letter by a U.S. hostage affairs envoy, according to CNN.

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
Mayers was facing assault charges in Sweden stemming from an altercation in June, during which he claims he acted in self-defense and that the alleged victim had confronted and harassed his group more than once before violence broke out. Here is some footage of the altercation (there is some profanity in the video):


President Donald Trump, reportedly at the urging of Kim Kardashian, had attempted to advocate for Mayers' release via Twitter, even offering to vouch for his bail, but the Swedish government initially rejected the notion that he would be released in response to the tweets.


CNN reported Friday that Robert C. O'Brien, U.S. Special Presidential Envoy for Hostage Affairs, wrote a letter to to Swedish prosecutors a few days before Mayers' release, requesting the "immediate humanitarian release" of Mayers and two other men who were being detained.

"...the government of the United States of America wants to resolve this case as soon as possible to avoid potentially negative consequences to the U.S.-Swedish bilateral relationship," the letter read.

Mayers' trial ended Friday and he was released, with a final judgement of his guilt or innocence to be rendered sometime this month. President Trump celebrated Mayers' release on Twitter.

"A$AP Rocky released from prison and on his way home to the United States from Sweden," Trump wrote. "It was a Rocky Week, get home ASAP A$AP!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Get a load of this dickhead.

*Mexico Plans To Take Legal Action Against The U.S. As A Result Of El Paso Shooting*
Beth Baumann | Aug 04, 2019 5:17 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Moises Castillo_

Mexican Foreign Minister Marcelo Ebrard on Sunday vowed to take legal action against the United States after at least three Mexican nationals were killed during Saturday's shooting at an El Paso Walmart. Of the 26 that were injured, at least nine were Mexican nationals, NBC reported.

According to Ebrard, the shooting was an “act of barbarism,” but the United States failed to protect Mexican citizens.

“The president has instructed me to ensure that Mexico’s indignation translates into ... efficient, prompt, expeditious and forceful legal actions for Mexico to take a role and demand that conditions are established that protect ... Mexicans in the United States,” Ebrard said in a Twitter video.


Marcelo Ebrard C.

✔@m_ebrard
https://twitter.com/m_ebrard/status/1158055433464090624

Posición sobre la tragedia en El Paso Texas :




8,019
9:41 AM - Aug 4, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

4,473 people are talking about this



In his alleged manifesto, 21-year-old Patrick Wood Cruisus said he was carrying out of his attack because of the illegal immigration invasion that threatens our nation. El Paso is predominantly Hispanic or Latino.

The gunman is currently booked in El Paso County Jail, although it's unclear whether or not he will receive a bond. He faces capital murder charges and the El Paso County District Attorney, Jaime Esparza has vowed to seek the death penalty against the shooter.

As of now, federal authorities are considering bringing hate crime charges against Cruisus as well.

“We are treating it as a domestic terrorism case, and we’re going to do what we do to terrorists in this country,” John F. Bash, the U.S. attorney for the Western District of Texas, told the _Washington Post_. “Which is deliver swift and certain justice.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2019)

Karma bites Moscow Mitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

AUGUST 5, 2019
*El Paso: The Real Root Causes of Mass Shootings*
By Selwyn Duke
In the El Paso shooting’s wake, evident is same wash-rinse-repeat pattern. There are the inevitable calls for gun control by demagogues concerned only about people control, those who put the onus on whites when most mass shooters are non-white, and propagandists who blame the “Right” when most violence originates with the “Left.” It’s quite tiresome, really. In truth, the main underlying cause of increased mass-murder events -- and so much evil in general -- is a severe philosophical/spiritual malaise besetting our nation.

Were gun control the remedy here, mass shootings would be rare. Not only were there fewer firearm laws many decades ago, but in 1940s and ‘50s New York City, boys would often take guns on the subway because they had rifle clubs at school. So is access to firearms really the problem’s root cause?

As for the El Paso shooter’s motivation -- our immigrationismcombined with left-wing environmental concerns -- there are people who will do evil in a cause’s name regardless of its nobility or ignobility. The real question here is, boiled down: Why are we seeing so much more evil in America now than in bygone days? 

Many people find it ironic that the El Paso shooter’s father is a mental-health therapist. I find it unsurprising. I used to work with children, and “social scientists” often had horribly behaved kids (in fact, a psychologist’s young son was involved in the theft of $300 at the business where I worked).

These anecdotes absolutely relate to a much wider phenomenon. Psychologists have done much to shape modern parenting habits -- and thinking in general -- in today's society, and, of course, they tend to epitomize what they peddle.

“Psychology” is a Greek word meaning “study of the soul,” ironic since today the field is soulless. While once part of philosophy, psychology was divorced from it in the 19th century in an effort to make it a science. This was a grave mistake.

Science confines its study to the material world, to what can be observed and measured within it. This means that, from a scientific standpoint, man can only be a physical being, an organic robot comprising chemicals and water.

In this vein and very much to the point, morality -- properly understood as something transcending man -- cannot exist, by science’s lights. Can you see a principle in a Petri dish or a moral under a microscope?

This idea was reflected in a man I know of who once said, “Murder’s not wrong; it’s just that society says it is.” How can the wholly scientific -- that is to say, the wholly atheistic -- argue with him?




A person of faith could say, “No, that’s not true because God exists, and divine law dictates homicide’s wrongness.” Of course, that murder-winking man could dispute this theist’s “data” (i.e., that God and His law exist), but he cannot dispute his logic; it’s airtight.

(Note here that logic is not an answer, but simply a method by which answers are found. Thus, the answers will only be as good as the data fed into the system.)






But what can the atheist say? His data is exactly the same as the murder-winking man’s. Under his worldview, society is all there is to say that murder is wrong -- because society is all there is to say anything. It then all boils down to Greek philosopher Protagoras’ belief, “Man is the measure of all things.”

This engenders what’s often called moral relativism, the notion that what we call morality changes with the time, place and people. In reality, though, it essentially is moral nihilism. For if man’s “values,” which really are just people’s preferences, are all there is, then morality doesn’t actually exist.

This idea has swept society, as evidenced by a Barna Group research company study I often cite. It found that, in 2002 already, a minority of Americans and only six percent of teens believed in Truth (absolute by definition), with a majority saying, quite oxymoronically, “Truth is relative.”

Forget Protagoras, the problem with this is that it also boils down to occultist Aleister Crowley’s maxim, “Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the law.” Moral relativism/nihilism is the ultimate justification. Rape, kill, steal -- commit mass murder? Who’s to say it’s wrong? Don’t impose your values on me, dude.

This moral relativism/nihilism -- along, of course, with the godlessness of which it’s a corollary -- is our deep cultural malaise. It has been encouraged by modern psychology and so many other things; it is why, while we once viewed misbehavior and criminality as moral problems, we now consider them psychological problems. In other words, the organic robot is malfunctioning, a result of a defect in its hardware (genetics) or software (programming). 

Translation: Forget that mythical thing called morality; we need to find out what kind of chemical intervention or programming alteration (or future gene therapy) can correct the machine’s operation.

This cultural malaise is devastating. Stop believing in something (i.e., morality) and you’ll cease learning about it; this is why most today can’t explain what virtues (“good moral habits”) are, let alone enumerate any great number of them (charity, diligence, chastity, honesty, prudence, etc.).

Moreover, if you neither believe in nor understand something, it follows that you’ll have neither the inclination nor capacity to teach it. Is it any surprise, then, that moderns are doing such a poor job imparting morality to children?

Returning for a moment to the El Paso shooter, do you want to bet that he and his father aren’t part of the morally relativistic/nihilistic majority? How likely is it that dad provided old-fashioned discipline and inculcated his son with virtue?

Interestingly, I’ve long pointed out that when people can no longer reference Truth when making moral decisions, the only yardstick they have left is emotion. Ergo, the modern credo, “If it feels good, do it.” Barna’s study vindicated this, mind you, finding that most Americans now “base their moral choices on feelings.”

*Contributing Factors in Our Moral Decay*

Given that emotion is holding sway, we should ask: What’s shaping feelings today? Entertainment is, largely, and it does much to stoke man’s animal nature. Just consider, for instance, the mindless, gratuitous violence; prurient sexuality; and morally nihilistic messages in modern movies and television programs.

Note something else also, and this is where I get pushback even from conservatives and (especially) libertarians, as it slaughters many people’s sacred entertainment cows and, they fear, may imply censorship’s necessity. Studies have shown that 15 years after television’s introduction -- and this is true the world over -- crime increased precipitously. (I explored this in-depth here.) Now consider that the Internet is TV10.

Video games are a factor as well (and this is where I really get pushback). Lt. Col. David Grossman, one of the world’s foremost experts on what he calls “killology,” contends that simulated video-game participatory violence (and the extreme violence on TV) amount to the kind of conditioning/desensitization used to inure soldiers to killing.

Then, of course, with mass shootings there’s also the psychotropic-medication factor and the copycat phenomenon. As to the latter, in a morally relativistic/nihilistic world where all is vanity, mass murder can be an alluring ticket to fame for those wallowing in meaninglessness.

Yet it all comes down to morality, or to a lack of morality -- or, even more precisely, to a lack of belief in it. Note here that the six percent of 2002 teens who believed in Truth simply reflect a pattern, as each succeeding generation is more relativistic/nihilistic than the last. This also corresponds to the generational increase in wickedness. It’s as strong a correlation as you’ll find anywhere.

Say what you will about TV, the Internet, video games, violence, or mass murder, it can’t be right or wrong if there is no right or wrong. It’s the ultimate self-evident reality: How can you build a moral society when its shades-of-gray people don’t even believe in morality?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

AUGUST 5, 2019
*Why Democrats Own El Paso*
By Christopher Paslay
Mark Twain once said, “The difference between the almost right word and the right word is really a large matter -- ‘tis the difference between the lightning bug and the lightning.”

Donald Trump is a nationalist who supports all things American, and has admitted as much. What he is not is a white nationalist -- a detail that, like a decimal point, seems minor on the surface yet really is the difference between a lightning bug and lightning. Yet Democrats and the hard left continue to play with lightning, incessantly labeling Trump a white nationalist despite knowing how such language could be misperceived by legitimate neo-Nazis and white supremacist groups in America, possibly emboldening them to act.

Although the horrific El Paso shooting is still under investigation, Democrats and the mainstream media have wasted no time using the massacre to further inject the word white into Trump’s pro-American nationalism. 

“The President of the United States is condoning white nationalism,” South Bend Mayor and presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg said of the attack. “White nationalism is one of the evils that is motivating and inspiring at least some people to go kill Americans. The president has a responsibility to nip this in the bud.”

Interestingly, it’s the Democrats that want to keep white nationalism alive in the White House, as Trump has nipped this in the bud, many times. In August of 2017, when violence started to escalate during a white supremacy rally in Charlottesville, Va., Trump tweeted, “We ALL must be united & condemn all that hate stands for. There is no place for this kind of violence in America. Let’s come together as one!” Later, after a 32-year-old female was hit and killed by a white nationalist’s car that ran into counterprotesters, Trump made the following statement: “We condemn in the strongest most possible terms this egregious display of hatred, bigotry and violence on many sides. On many sides.”

Trump’s short impromptu response -- made during televised remarks about a bill signing already underway -- suggested it takes two to tango, and failed to specifically condemn white nationalism, although Trump and White House officials insisted this was implied in Trump’s original tweet. But this was not good enough for those Trump haters who so desperately wanted to see America’s highest office stained by white supremacy. After claiming Trump was himself a white nationalist or at the very least a neo-Nazi apologist, Trump publicly condemned such hate groups and their sympathizers, stating, “Racism is evil and those who cause violence in its name are criminals and thugs, including the KKK, neo-Nazis, white supremacists, and other hate groups.”

A White H

	
	
		
		
	


	




ouse official even clarified Trump’s initial remarks. “The President said very strongly in his statement yesterday that he condemns all forms of violence, bigotry, and hatred,” the statement said. “Of course that includes white supremacists, KKK, Neo-Nazi, and all extremist groups. He called for national unity and bringing all Americans together.”

What Democrats should have done at this point was back President Trump, forever putting to rest the ridiculous notion that white supremacist hate groups have an ally in the White House. Instead they did the opposite. They rallied together with the mainstream media to create the narrative that Trump was indeed a vicious racist, that yes, the President of the United States was a white supremacist, and that he welcomed -- even encouraged --such displays of hatred and intolerance. 

Of course Trump did not, and Democrats and the hard left knew it. Trump is an American nationalist, not a white nationalist, the former being patriotic and putting the interests of America and all its citizens first, the latter being a bigot who uses violence and fear to preach and establish white supremacy. Because Democrats have no solid platform of their own, they must use a scorched-earth approach, bending over backwards to frame everything Trump says and does as “racist” and thus evidence of him being a “white nationalist.” 

More in Home





“The first order of business to reduce white nationalism is to eliminate white nationalism in our White House,” Washington state Gov. Jay Inslee said after the El Paso shooting. “The sentiments of fear and division, and outright racism, that this president has emboldened out to be sickening to anyone.” Inslee went on to say that fear and division are “Donald Trump’s stock-in-trade,” and that Trump owed it to the country to heal its historic racial wounds. 

Heal, really? How can Trump or anyone else heal racial wounds when people like Inslee continue to rip these wounds wide open by constantly framing everything in terms of race, and by disingenuously referring to America’s president as a “white nationalist,” whereby providing legitimate hate groups with the misconception that they have a partner in the White House? 

Wajahat Ali, a journalist for Al Jazeera America and former consultant for the U.S. State Department under Obama, recently mocked the Republican party and slammed Trump as a white nationalist, too: 

“I think the Republican Party is the most diverse party on Earth. When I look at the Republican Party I see every shade of white under the sun, I see white men, old white men, young white men, white men with facial hair, some white men with fades. I even see some white women. What I don’t see are people of color. Why? Because Donald Trump is a racist. He’s a racist president and he’s promoting a white nationalist ideology.”

This isn’t racist? Mocking the very color of someone’s skin? Still, what on earth is this “white nationalist ideology” that Trump espouses, anyway? Trump criticizes the Squadfor bad mouthing America, inviting them to go to struggling countries like Somalia — fix them up — and then come back and let us know how it’s done. Yet somehow Trump is a bigot and white nationalist who told the congresswomen to go back where they came from, as if they weren’t welcomed in the U.S. because they weren’t white enough. Not only was race not mentioned by anyone except Democrats, but the invitation to come back was conveniently dropped. 

Trump criticizes Elijah Cummingsbecause Baltimore is overrun with rats and urban blight, bringing attention to an area of America neglected by Cummings and the Democrats for decades, and Trump’s an intolerant bigot. Again, no mention of race anywhere, except from liberals themselves. 

Trump calls for a merit-based immigration policy, one that accepts people who have viable skills and the ability to assimilate to American culture and values, and the left insists he’s a white nationalist, favoring white countries over nonwhite ones. Who bought up skin color? Not President Trump, but the race-obsessed left. 

Ironically, it’s the Democrats who want white nationalism in the White House, not Trump and his conservative supporters. It’s high time they take responsibility for their dangerous and irresponsible rhetoric, before they embolden more hate groups to act out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

*Chicago experiences most violent weekend of 2019: 52 shot, 10 killed*

KRISTIN LAM | USA TODAY | 10:22 pm EDT June 3, 2019




  
STORY HIGHLIGHTS


Chicago experienced its most violent weekend of 2019, with 52 shootings and 10 deaths.


Most of the shootings were gang related, police said.

_





Chicago police say more than 50 people were shot, eight of them fatally, in gun violence over the weekend. Two people were stabbed to death, bringing the total number of homicides to 10. (June 3)
AP, AP
With the national homicide rate hovering near historic lows, Chicago’s police chief on Monday decried a “despicable level of violence” over the weekend in which 52 people were shot, eight of them fatally, and two people were stabbed to death. 

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

*Murders Increase In Baltimore Through First Half Of 2019*
July 11, 2019 at 8:32 pm
*Filed Under: *Baltimore, Baltimore News, Baltimore Police Commissioner Michael Harrison, Baltimore Police Department, BPD, Homicides, Katelyn Haas, Local TV, Maryland, Maryland News, Mayor Jack Young, Murder, Murders, Shootings, Talkers





*BALTIMORE (WJZ) —* As of July 11, there have been 171 murders in Baltimore.

13 of those have happened since July 1.

The first half of 2019 has been full of deadly gun violence, with often multiple shootings daily throughout one of Maryland’s most violent cities.

Baltimore City Fraternal Order of Police released their year-to-date homicide rate from the last two years Wednesday morning but updated it Thursday after three more homicides occurred throughout Wednesday and overnight Thursday.

This time last year, there had been 147 murders. This year, the number has already hit 170, a 16 percent increase.

In a 28 percent increase, there have been 388 non-fatal shootings/failed murders in 2019, with 31 of those since June 30, according to Baltimore FOP.

After citing these numbers, FOP tweeted #CityInCrisis and tagged the Baltimore Police Department’s Twitter account.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2019)

What’s most important is the easy access we Americans have to quality high-powered weaponry.
In our ongoing fight against tyranny, which is how most people use their assault weapons, there’s bound to be collateral damage.
#Freedom.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s most important is the easy access we Americans have to quality high-powered weaponry.
> In our ongoing fight against tyranny, which is how most people use their assault weapons, there’s bound to be collateral damage.
> #Freedom.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Karma bites Moscow Mitch.


Did t tweet "Too bad" when he heard?


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5144


I see your twitter master is up early today.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't know why, but a link to a BBC article showed up on my facebook channel today.  It concerns the refusal of the WH publicity staff to release a photo taken at the time t signed a joint resolution by Congress that canceled a law created under Obama.

HJ Resolution 40 was signed by President Trump on 28 February last year, weeks after his inauguration.
It repealed an Obama-era rule that would have affected about 75,000 US citizens who are too mentally ill to handle their own disability benefits.
The Obama measure covered those of "marked subnormal intelligence, or mental illness, incompetency, condition, or disease".
It also ordered the US Social Security Administration, which administers benefits, to add these names to the National Instant Criminal Background Check System.
That database is used by the FBI to determine who is able to purchase a firearm.
The National Rifle Association, an influential gun lobby, was not the only opponent of the Obama-era gun control measure.
The ACLU, a prominent civil-rights organisation, and mental health advocacy organisations backed the repeal that was signed by Mr Trump.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43088644?SThisFB&fbclid=IwAR25QMlKM-xSvx4Vx4WFBWuq3SruW5Uo5pgVKJ0qKbD26LHvGuRp5VmB6mk​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Worst shape America has been in since the 60's, early 70's. It was the war, Nixon and the cultural clash then . . . now it's t and the race war he needs to get re-elected.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Worst shape America has been in since the 60's, early 70's. It was the war, Nixon and the cultural clash then . . . now it's t and the race war he needs to get re-elected.


It was Johnson's war & Nixon's lies...
The race war exists in your mind as much as it exists anywhere....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know why, but a link to a BBC article showed up on my facebook channel today.  It concerns the refusal of the WH publicity staff to release a photo taken at the time t signed a joint resolution by Congress that canceled a law created under Obama.
> 
> HJ Resolution 40 was signed by President Trump on 28 February last year, weeks after his inauguration.
> It repealed an Obama-era rule that would have affected about 75,000 US citizens who are too mentally ill to handle their own disability benefits.
> ...


The NRA and the ACLU on the same page with Trump?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I see your twitter master is up early today.


Just one of you today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Apparently t was to busy golfing this weekend so the nation had to wait until today to get his scripted opinion on "Toledo" (sic) and El Paso.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Worst shape America has been in since the 60's, early 70's.
> It was the war, Nixon and the cultural clash then . . .
> now it's t and the race war he needs to get re-elected.


*The economy is Great..!*
*The only " Race " War will be between YOU*
*and YOUR fellow Criminal DEMOCRATS !*

*Chicago is my example # A *


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently t was to busy golfing this weekend so the
> nation had to wait until today to get his scripted
> opinion on "Toledo" (sic) and El Paso.


*How's that itchy butt of yours.....too much *
*corrosive Liberal Liquid Today....Hmmm.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How's that itchy butt of yours.....too much *
> *corrosive Liberal Liquid Today....Hmmm.*


The truth leaves a sour taste in your mouth I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

The difference between all the other ways people die daily vs being murdered with a gun? We try to lessen the possibility of those things happening but not with guns.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The truth leaves a sour taste in your mouth I see.



*Oh.....projecting again.*
*Wash em up before you *
*lap it up.*


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Well-known conservative baseball writer George Will has this to say about t --

It is not implausible to believe that Trump’s years of sulfurous rhetoric — never mind his Monday-morning reading, seemingly for the first time, of words the teleprompter told him to recite — can provoke behaviors from susceptible individuals, such as the alleged El Paso shooter. If so, those who marked ballots for Trump — we have had quite enough exculpatory sociology about the material deprivations and status anxieties of the white working class — should have second or perhaps first thoughts. His Republican groupies, meanwhile, are complicit.  This president is not just one prompting from the social environment; he, in his ubiquity, thoroughly colors this environment, which becomes simultaneously more coarse and less shocking by the day.​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Here we go again . . .

"I'm concerned about the rise of any group of hate, I don't like it. Whether it's white supremacy, whether it's any other kind of supremacy. Whether it's antifa."

What is so hard about simply denouncing white supremacist and understanding that without white supremacist there would be no antifa?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here we go again . . .
> 
> "I'm concerned about the rise of any group of hate, I don't like it. Whether it's white supremacy, whether it's any other kind of supremacy. Whether it's antifa."
> 
> What is so hard about simply denouncing white supremacist and understanding that without white supremacist there would be no antifa?


Is that the reason professors are hitting people with bike locks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

*Tucker: Like the Russia Hoax, the Narrative About White Supremacy in America Is a Conspiracy Theory*
Katie Pavlich | Aug 07, 2019 12:00 PM






_Source: AP Photo/Richard Drew_

Over the weekend two mass shootings were carried out by individuals with differing political opinions. One man, who targeted El Paso, was a white supremecist. The other, who attacked in Dayton, a supporter of Elizabeth Warren. Because his white supremacy motive matches the leftist media narrative about the status of America, the man from El Paso has been getting most of the attention. 

But is white supremacy really a growing threat in the United States? Or is it hardly a threat at all. 

Fox News host Tucker Carlson isn't buying the accusation that America has a white supremacy problem. Neither is Victor Davis Hanson. 

"As part of their relentless bid to divide this country, Democrats have been been warning about white supremacy. Relentlessly after the El Paso shooting the left demanded President Trump denounce a supposedly existential threat," Carlson said. "If you were to assemble a list, a hierarchy of concerns, of problems this country faces, where would white supremacy be on the list? Right up there with Russia, probably. It’s actually not a real problem in America. The combined membership of every white supremacist organization in this country would be able to fit inside a college football stadium. I mean, seriously. This is a country where the average person is getting poorer, where the suicide rate is spiking. ‘White supremacy, that’s the problem.’ This is a hoax. Just like the Russia hoax. It’s a conspiracy theory used to divide the country and keep a hold on power. That’s exactly what’s going on.”

Further, Carlson argued the left is doing everything possible to tear America apart. 

"This is dangerous. Our democratic system only works when citizens can disagree with their neighbors without fear. The left now opposes that. They demand total conformity. They use censorship and threats to keep people in line. In the short term, that may work. But over time, it’s exactly how things fall apart," he said. 






Katie Pavlich's Latest Books, _Assault and Flattery: The Truth About the Left and Their War on Women_ and _Fast and Furious: Barack Obama's Bloodiest Scandal and the Shameless Cover-Up_ are available on Amazon


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Tucker: Like the Russia Hoax, the Narrative About White Supremacy in America Is a Conspiracy Theory*
> Katie Pavlich | Aug 07, 2019 12:00 PM
> 
> 
> ...


So do you believe Russia did not interject themselves into our election process?
Do you think people being murdered in the name of white supremacy is not a problem?


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here we go again . . .
> 
> "I'm concerned about the rise of any group of hate, I don't like it.
> Whether it's white supremacy, whether it's any other kind of supremacy.
> ...



*Democrats = KKK/ANTIFA/White Supremacist/BLM*

*They're Your Thugs....You step up and tell them to STOP !*

*He's already denounced them repeatedly...you just can't *
*see, hear or speak the TRUTH...!*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

*t's attack tour 2019*

t speaks with his tail between his legs when face to face with city officials, then once within the save space of Air Force 1 he attacks them on twitter. He is a wimp.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

t is just a regular guy, nothing special. His only skill is his used car salesman persuasion tactics that only persuade the weak minded.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Why did t attack Sherrod Brown, what did he do/say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you believe Russia did not interject themselves into our election process?
> Do you think people being murdered in the name of white supremacy is not a problem?


I know this is a lot to ask, but don’t be a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is just a regular guy, nothing special. His only skill is his used car salesman persuasion tactics that only persuade the weak minded.


Sounds like you voted for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Trump-Hater Rosanna Arquette: My Being Born White And Privileged Disgusts Me *





Photo by Emma McIntyre/FilmMagic/GettyImages 





By HANK BERRIEN 
August 7, 2019 
 62.3k views
On Wednesday, Hollywood actress Rosanna Arquette, who bills herself as “resisting fascism on a daily basis” on Twitter, apparently decided to respond to the national conversation revolving around the evils of white supremacy by airing her profound guilt over being born as a white person, tweeting, “I’m sorry I was born white and privileged. It disgusts me. And I feel so much shame.”




CLICK TO PLAY

Report: White House Working On Executive Order In Wake Of Trump's Social Media Bias Claim


Three hours before that, Arquette pronounced her verdict regarding President Trump, tweeting, “The president of the United States of America incites racist violence. The end.”

Between the time she issued the first tweet and the time she issued the second, Arquette had time to retweet a TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) tweet from fellow Trump-hating actress Ellen Barkin, who barked, “There will be no ban on assault weapons because our govt is using them against us. #TrumpRaceWar#White Supremacist Terrorism.”


*arquette.jpg*





On Tuesday, Arquette decried American patriotism, tweeting, “I’ll never stand for the flag again” accompanied by a picture of her kneeling before a number of American flags.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did t attack Sherrod Brown, what did he do/say?


This and the fact his wife is a big fat bitch.
*Trump accuses Sherrod Brown, Dayton mayor of 'misrepresenting' his visit with shooting victims*





 By Andrew O'Reilly | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This and the fact his wife is a big fat bitch.
> *Trump accuses Sherrod Brown, Dayton mayor of 'misrepresenting' his visit with shooting victims*
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is Brown and the mayor had nothing but praise for t . . . just not the amount t feels he deserves. He made the whole day about himself and the praise he did or didn't receive.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This and the fact his wife is a big fat bitch.
> *Trump accuses Sherrod Brown, Dayton mayor of 'misrepresenting' his visit with shooting victims*
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know that the word "gullible" does not appear in any online dictionary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *Trump-Hater Rosanna Arquette: My Being Born White And Privileged Disgusts Me *
> 
> 
> ...



*An Open Letter to “Democratic Socialists” Visiting Atlanta*
Tacking on the word “democratic” doesn’t change things. Socialism has never been democratic.
*Wednesday, August 7, 2019
*
Dear democratic socialists coming to town,

The Democratic Socialists of America is holding its annual conference in Atlanta at the beginning of August. As a newly minted Atlantan (by way of Lithuania), I welcome you. But I also want to ask you a favor.

Defining Terms

*If you want to argue for single-payer healthcare, high taxes, or any other big government policies—fine, do that. Just don’t call it “democratic socialism.”*

For those of you who have not experienced socialism, the term “democratic socialism” might seem innocent or perhaps even idealistic. As someone who has lived under it, for me, socialism is oppression, occupation, mass murder, severe material deprivation, and complete lack of freedom.

Yet, in a spirit of freedom, I would wholeheartedly defend your right to use the term “democratic socialism.” I simply ask you not to. *Using that term is not merely adopting the latest politically “woke” branding. It is to rehabilitate an ideology responsible for some of history’s greatest atrocities *(and many of today’s as well).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *Trump-Hater Rosanna Arquette: My Being Born White And Privileged Disgusts Me *
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*WALSH: Yes, We Need To ‘Do Something’ About Mass Shootings. But That ‘Something’ Starts In The Home, Not Washington.*





Photo by Rebecca Nelson/GettyImages 





By MATT WALSH 
 @MATTWALSHBLOG 
August 7, 2019 
 34.6k views
The least shocking revelation about the El Paso mass shooting is that the culprit's parents divorced eight years ago. He is yet another mass shooter among that many who did not live full time with his dad — a trend that appears to be especially strong among school shooters. If you expand the "mass shooter" category to include drug and gang-related violence in the inner city, the fatherless connection becomes even clearer. In Baltimore, where violence is infamously rampant, fewer than 20 percent of all teens are being raised by married parents.




CLICK TO PLAY

Ocasio-Cortez To Media On White Supremacy And Mass Shootings: Hire More People Of Color


I got in trouble with Media Matters yesterday for making this point, but it bears repeating. "Do something" seems to be the universal refrain this week. Well, here's something we can do. It doesn't involve laws or policies or any other form of input from bureaucrats in Washington. We can address the problem ourselves in a very straightforward way: by raising our own kids. This plan will not be enough to prevent every potential act of brutality or terrorism, but it will have a much wider and deeper impact than any piece of legislation ever could. The negative consequences of fatherlessness are well established. The solution, on an individual level, doesn't get much simpler. Stay married. Be present. Raise your kids. Love your kids.

Would the El Paso shooter have still committed his terrible act even if his parents stayed together? What about the Sandy Hook or Christchurch shooter? What about any of the hundreds of killers and gangbangers in the inner city? Would they all have ended up on a different and better path had they been raised in a home with a present and active father? We can't say for sure, but the chances seem pretty good. If I could go back in time and make only one change in the lives of any of these people in the hopes that it might prevent them from becoming mass murderers in the future, this is certainly the change I would make. Can you think of a better one?


It's not hard to see why this connection between violent young men and fatherlessness exists. A boy who grows up without a dad will inevitably experience profound feelings of abandonment and confusion. Over time, those feelings can calcify into a deep, simmering anger that the boy doesn't quite understand. The problem is compounded because fathers are precisely the ones best suited to teach their sons how to channel anger and aggression in a constructive way. A boy without a father in the home will have more anger, more aggression, and less of an idea about what he's supposed to do with it.

A father also teaches his son how to take healthy risks. A father teaches his son how to fight back and stand up to bullies. A father teaches his son how to respect women and protect those who are weaker. Mothers can pass along these same life lessons, but something will be lost in translation. A mother can _tell_ a boy how to be a man but only a father can _show_ a boy how to be a man. Spoken commands are always less effective than demonstrations.

None of this should be considered an excuse for mass murderers. They are responsible for their actions, regardless of these disadvantages. But it's better if our kids don't have the disadvantages to begin with. And that's where parents, especially fathers, come in. We should focus on this step before we worry about passing new laws.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

MAGA
*ICE Arrests 680 Illegal Aliens in Largest Single-State Raid in U.S. History*





ICE, Public Domain
JOHN BINDER7 Aug 20193,291
2:28
*The Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency arrested 680 illegal aliens who had been working at seven Mississippi food processing plants, federal officials confirmed on Wednesday.*

ICE agents conducted the largest single-state raid in United States history and the largest workplace raid in the last 11 years when they arrested 680 illegal aliens at seven food processing plants across six cities in Mississippi, including plants in Bay Springs, Carthage, Canton, Morton, Pelahatchie, and Sebastapol.


Not since 2008 — when about 595 illegal workers were arrested — has this many illegal aliens been arrested in a workplace raid by ICE.

Breitbart TV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Why don’t the states pass their own gun laws?
Why don’t the politicians who run the states pass gun laws? Because they will lose their seat I would wager.
You people are just looking for someone to take the heat off of your pussy state politicians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Anyone remember the fake tears of this clown?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

*Liberal media slam Trump supporter who led volunteer clean-up effort in Baltimore*
*'These are the forgotten citizens of Baltimore'*

Image source: video screenshot

THEBLAZE STAFF




Rather than join the social media melee about Baltimore's problems, Trump supporter Scott Presler decided to do something about it. He organized a massive volunteer event, inviting "Americans to help Americans" in cleaning up the neighborhoods of West Baltimore.

On Monday, at least 170 volunteers showed up from all over the country to haul away almost 12 tons of trash. In response, media outlets, such as The Baltimore Sun, slammed Scott and the group of "right-wing extremist" volunteers, saying the effort was nothing but a political ploy for President Donald Trump.

Scott joined Pat Gray and Stu Burguiere (filling in for Glenn Beck this week) on the radio program Wednesday, to discuss his inspiration for organizing the Baltimore event and why he says his motivations were not political.

"I was inspired by President Trump's tweet. There was a lot of talking going on — everybody was whining, complaining. Nobody was actually doing," Scott said. "I put out one tweet — just one tweet — saying, 'I'll go to Baltimore, even if it's me on the street corner all by myself, and I'll pick up trash.' And that one tweet went viral, and people all across the country were saying, 'Scott, how can I contribute? What can I do? How can I support your efforts?' And so, I never thought that Monday was going to be a nationwide effort, but it truly was."

Scott emphasized that "the people of Baltimore love their city" and praised the local people who jumped in to help the clean up effort. 

"The city is forgetting its own people," he added. "These are the forgotten citizens of Baltimore."

Watch the video clip below for more details:

Watch the full episode here.

Use code GLENN to save $10 on a year of BlazeTV.

*Want more from Glenn Beck?*
To enjoy more of Glenn's masterful storytelling, thought-provoking analysis and uncanny ability to make sense of the chaos, subscribe to BlazeTV — the largest multi-platform network of voices who love America, defend the Constitution and live the American dream.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this is a lot to ask, but don’t be a fucking idiot.


Did I upset you're little snowflake existence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why don’t the states pass their own gun laws?
> Why don’t the politicians who run the states pass gun laws? Because they will lose their seat I would wager.
> You people are just looking for someone to take the heat off of your pussy state politicians.


States like California have, remember, you cried about it once already. Do you wake up to a new world each day? 50 first dates joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> States like California have, remember, you cried about it once already. Do you wake up to a new world each day? 50 first dates joe.


So what’s the problem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what’s the problem?


Then quit bitching lil bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

AUGUST 8, 2019
*Just what gets you the ‘white nationalist’/’white supremacist’ label?*
By Thomas Lifson
Now that the charge of “racism” has been overused to the point where it has lost its sting (a shame, given that genuine racism is a problem), two alternate terms suddenly have replaced it as an all-purpose smear. But nobody has actually defined what they mean.

An old friend who is “not a Trump sycophant or apologist… far from it” writes and wonders if he would be called the ugly labels “white nationalist” or “white supremacist” based on these characteristics:

1.  I'm white, and male.

2.  I fly the American flag every day.

3.  I still think the USA is a great place (most of it, anyway).

4.  The American story (history) is one to celebrate, not denigrate.

5.  Political correctness and group victimhood are societal cancers.  

6.  The diversity mania is a false idol. 

Although the point is made sarcastically, I suspect that there are many people on the Left that would categorize anyone like my friend as a “white nationalist” or “white supremacist.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did I upset you're little snowflake existence.


No


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No
> View attachment 5168


Hey, I remember her --


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what’s the problem?


The Gilroy shooter just went to Nevada to buy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Armed with "assault" knives....?
Obviously these knives are made for one reason and that is to kill.
Restrict access to these weapons should be implemented.

(CNN)
A man killed four people during a stabbing rampage in Southern California before officers found his car parked outside a 7-Eleven convenience store and arrested him, authorities said.
In addition to the people killed, the attacker left two wounded in multiple crime scenes in Garden Grove and Santa Ana, police said.
The victims killed included two people at the suspect's apartment complex, a 7-Eleven security guard and one more person at a Subway restaurant.
The suspect was armed with "two very large machete-type knives," Lt. Carl Whitney of the Garden Grove Police Department told CNN, "and he was very brutal when he attacked his victims."
Authorities have not identified the suspect.
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/08/us/california-stabbing-attacks/index.html


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

I see Tucker Carlson is going on vacation with Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Armed with "assault" knives....?
> Obviously these knives are made for one reason and that is to kill.
> Restrict access to these weapons should be implemented.
> 
> ...


Your paranoia is showing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> The Gilroy shooter just went to Nevada to buy.


So gun control didn’t stop him.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So gun control didn’t stop him.


National gun control laws similar to those in California would have stopped him.

Are you really that dense?  Or just refusing to admit the point?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Your paranoia is showing.


You're asinine inability to see irony and the joke is sadly showing once again...
Relax ya wanker.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Not all t supporters (would t-jocks be an amusing new term for them?) are crazy, but this one is pleading insanity --

https://missoulian.com/news/local/superior-man-believed-he-was-acting-on-trump-s-orders/article_4842efed-7f34-5855-81fb-92ad2dc0c64f.html


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're asinine inability to see irony and the joke is sadly showing once again...
> Relax ya wanker.


So when you get your ass kicked  (metaphorically), it was just irony and a joke.  You read more like t every day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> So when you get your ass kicked  (metaphorically), it was just irony and a joke.  You read more like t every day.


You're inability to see the irony is my ass being kicked? Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
You're the narcissistic jack ass in the kitchen Magoo, who's more like Trump?


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *t's attack tour 2019*
> 
> t speaks with his tail between his legs when
> face to face with city officials, then once within
> ...


*Why do you Lie about the TRUTH....*
*Sherrod and the Mayor " Attacked " him*
*after he was boarded on Airforce 1....*
*Come on now Pussy....Tell the TRUTH !*
*What's he going to do ....turn the Plane around*
*and confront the two Vagina's who " Faked "*
*nice when he was in their presence, then *
*they hurriedly put a press conference together*
*and LIED about what had transacted...*
*You and YOURS are Pussies Galore...! *


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> So when you get your ass kicked
> (metaphorically), it was just irony and a joke.
> You read more like t every day.


*The only " Ass Kicking " that happens on this*
*Forum is when YOU Liberals ask for it....and*
*YOU ask for it Daily...!*

*(metaphorically)....*


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're inability to see the irony is my ass being kicked? Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> You're the narcissistic jack ass in the kitchen Magoo, who's more like Trump?


You actually said "asinine inability".  And as for you acting more like t today -- see above.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

I see in the news that some of the El Paso victims in the hospital refused to see t.  They're smarter than me - I would have agreed to see him and then throw my half-filled pee bottle at him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're inability to see the irony is my ass being kicked? Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> You're the narcissistic jack ass in the kitchen Magoo, who's more like Trump?


You really are a disingenuous dolt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> You actually said "asinine inability".  And as for you acting more like t today -- see above.


Get your projecting runny nose out of my ass Daffy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a disingenuous dolt.


You really are projecting moron...
I went shopping to by a set of steak knives...apparently Gavin has a two week hold on all knives until a back ground check can be made....
Muahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....ironic isn't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Hey, I remember her --


She use to work at the Bambi Club in TJ before she snuck into the US.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I see in the news that some of the El Paso victims in the hospital refused to see t.  They're smarter than me - I would have agreed to see him and then throw my half-filled pee bottle at him.


I've given this some further thought.  Even better would be to coax him over as if to whisper in his ear because that is all the strength I have left and then dump the pee bottle on his ridiculous hairdo.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She use to work at the Bambi Club in TJ before she snuck into the US.


Was that the donkey show?  Every TJ cabbie knew how to get there.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Resignation letter from senior State Department official Chuck Park --

“The Complacent State sighs when the president blocks travel by Muslim immigrants; shakes its head when he defends Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman; averts its gaze from images of children in detention camps.  Then it complies with orders. ... Every day, we refuse visas based on administration priorities,  We recite administration talking points on border security, immigration and trade. We plan travel itineraries, book meetings and literally hold doors open for the appointees who push Trump’s toxic agenda around the world. ... My son, born in El Paso on the American side of that same Rio Grande where the bodies of Óscar Alberto Martínez Ramírez and his daughter were discovered, in the same city where 22 people were just killed by a gunman whose purported ‘manifesto’ echoed the inflammatory language of our president, turned 7 this month.  I can no longer justify to him, or to myself, my complicity in the actions of this administration. That’s why I choose to resign.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Was that the donkey show?  Every TJ cabbie knew how to get there.


Is that where you met Mrs. espola?


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that where you met Mrs. espola?


So -- no holds barred now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> So -- no holds barred now?


I'll take that as a no.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a no.


I'll take it that you're an ignorant asshole, but that's not news to anyone here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> So -- no holds barred now?


His wittle feelings were hurt as we made fun of his lord and saviors porn bitch and he's lashing out like a small child or a t worshipper. Funny part is, as in the past, he feels he has the moral high ground. LOL!


----------



## messy (Aug 8, 2019)

I would be embarrassed to show this to my child.
Crowd size, Beto, the election 3 years ago... what a DBag

https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/trump-brag-rally-crowd-size-el-paso-hospital-visit


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I would be embarrassed to show this to my child.
> Crowd size, Beto, the election 3 years ago... what a DBag
> 
> https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/trump-brag-rally-crowd-size-el-paso-hospital-visit


He's a criminal lunatic who would be in jail but for the criminal co-conspirators in Congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> National gun control laws similar to those in California would have stopped him.
> 
> Are you really that dense?  Or just refusing to admit the point?


What laws?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I've given this some further thought.  Even better would be to coax him over as if to whisper in his ear because that is all the strength I have left and then dump the pee bottle on his ridiculous hairdo.


You could just throw your wet diaper at him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> So -- no holds barred now?


Ask the donkey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I'll take it that you're an ignorant asshole, but that's not news to anyone here.


News to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> News to me.


Everything is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I would be embarrassed to show this to my child.
> Crowd size, Beto, the election 3 years ago... what a DBag
> 
> https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/trump-brag-rally-crowd-size-el-paso-hospital-visit


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

Not so soft and not so silent coup.
*Graham: New Bruce Ohr docs show FISA warrant against ex-Trump campaign aide a 'fraud'*
By Charles Creitz | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below


New documents highlighting top Justice Department official Bruce Ohr's contact with ex-British spy Christopher Steele are the latest troubling development for the DOJ in 2016.

That's the claim from Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, who said Thursday on "Hannity" that he believes there was deep corruption in the department during that year's U.S. presidential election.

"Here's what we're looking at: Systematic corruption at the highest level of the Department of Justice and the FBI against President Trump and in favor of Hillary Clinton," Graham said.

FBI KEPT USING STEELE DOSSIER FOR FISA APPLICATIONS DESPITE DOCUMENTING EX-SPY'S BIAS, DOCUMENTS SHOW

Host Sean Hannity then asked Graham whether officials "lied purposefully" on a Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) warrant application to surveil former Trump campaign aide Carter Page.

Continue Reading Below


"The best you could say is that they were incompetent," Graham responded. "The most likely outcome is that they wanted a result."







"I think the insurance policy is what we're seeing here, getting into the Trump campaign," Graham continued. "The FISA warrant against Carter Page was a fraud, I believe. The counter-intelligence investigation is something we have to look at very closely."

On Thursday evening, newly released records obtained by Fox News showed the FBI formally documented the bias of Steele shortly after the November 2016 presidential election, yet continued to use his unverified dossier in multiple FISA court warrant application renewals.

The documents, first obtained by Judicial Watch, also reveal that top Justice Department official Bruce Ohr maintained contact with Steele for at least six months after Steele was fired by the FBI for unauthorized media contacts in November 2016.

CLICK HERE TO GET THE FOX NEWS APP

The summaries of FBI interviews with Ohr, known as 302s, show that Ohr knew by September 2016 -- a month before the initial application to surveil the Trump campaign -- that Steele was "desperate" that Donald Trump not be elected president.

A source close to the matter told Fox News "this had the effect of putting a senior DOJ official on notice that a witness/source had an extreme bias" -- yet the FISA warrant application went through in October 2016 with multiple renewals.

In his interview with Hannity, Graham claimed if a Republican operative acted in a way similar to Steele, the news would receive wall-to-wall media coverage.

"You could not turn on your television," he said.



_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I'll take it that you're an ignorant asshole, but that's not news to anyone here.


Your husband?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

*And I’m sure some of them are fine people.*

*GRAPHIC: Narco-Terrorists Hang Bodies from Overpasses in Mexico – 19 Hung or Dismembered*





Breitbart Border / Cartel Chronicles
CARTEL CHRONICLES8 Aug 2019309
2:09
*URUAPAN, Michoacán – One of Mexico’s most violent criminal organizations hung the bodies of rivals from highway overpasses for intimidation purposes. The tactic was soon followed by the dumping of numerous dismembered bodies. Authorities confirmed the recovery of 19 corpses, however, the actual death toll could be higher.*




The gruesome displays were visible last Friday morning when gunmen from Cartel Jalisco Nueva Generacion began hanging several bodies from the main highway overpasses in Uruapan. The tactic spread terror among the morning commuters who began calling local emergency services.



The gunmen also hung various banners claiming their fight is with the cartel known as “Los Viagras” and not the government. The CJNG tells residents to not be concerned for their safety.



In response to the ghastly discovery, Michoacán Attorney General Adrian Lopez Solis was forced to make a public statement confirming the discoveries. The official said they were trying to carry out various enforcement operations in and around Uruapan to restore peace. Law enforcement sources revealed to Breitbart Texas that 13 of the victims had a criminal history and ties to Los Viagras.



Despite the statements by the official, the area around Uruapan is seeing a dramatic rise in violence with as many as 50 murders being reported in recent days. The region is considered contested territory as Los Viagras and CJNG fight for control.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

AUGUST 9, 2019
*True American Nationalism Is Inclusive*
By William R. Hawkins
When the New York Times dropped a factual headline because of partisan complaints (including criticism from several Democratic presidential candidates), it proved again that the liberal media is no longer even pretending to be an objective source of information. The front-page headline read “TRUMP URGES UNITY VS. RACISM” in the President's address in the wake of the mass shootings in El Paso and Dayton. And this is exactly what he did. He decried “destructive partisanship” and declared "our nation must condemn racism, bigotry, and white supremacy. These sinister ideologies must be defeated. ” He denounced "These barbaric slaughters [as] an assault upon our communities, an attack upon our nation.... We are a loving nation, and our children are entitled to grow up in a just, peaceful, and loving society." These sentiments do not fit the liberal-left narrative that accuses President Trump of being the source of social division. Yet, anyone who looks at the true record beyond the coffeehouse babble of left-wing activists finds that America's chief executive has consistently stressed national unity.

Consider President Trump's Inaugural Address, which contained the strongest language one can imagine in support of an explicitly anti-racist definition of America. He proclaimed. "A new national pride will stir our souls, lift our sights, and heal our divisions. It is time to remember that old wisdom our soldiers will never forget: that whether we are black or brown or white, we all bleed the same red blood of patriots, we all enjoy the same glorious freedoms, and we all salute the same great American Flag. And whether a child is born in the urban sprawl of Detroit or the windswept plains of Nebraska, they look up at the same night sky, they fill their heart with the same dreams, and they are infused with the breath of life by the same almighty Creator." This last recalls the Declaration of Independence's principle that "all men are created equal."

In his 2019 State of the Union address, Trump recognized that "Millions of our fellow citizens are watching us now, gathered in this great chamber, hoping that we will govern not as two parties but as one nation." He then laid out programs to build the strength, prosperity, and security of the country as a whole. Unfortunately, and dangerously, the Left does not see America in these terms. Its philosophy is built on the division of society along the lines of "class warfare" and constant civil strife. This ideology has led to genocidal civil wars when the Left has attempted to seize power in other lands. Opponents are to be "put up against the wall when the revolution comes." The more moderate version speaks merely of confiscations and prison. This is not as large an exaggeration as it seems; not when the most venerable of liberal journals, the New Republic, is currently sponsoring trips to Communist Cuba to protest Trump's "petulant" policies towards the brutal regimes in both Havana and Caracas.

It is the Left which has embraced racism as the rest of society has tried to put such prejudices aside. The Left has sought to enlist race war into the cause of class war; rejecting from the start any hope that those they regularly describe as "black and brown" can successfully take advantage of the opportunities offered by a dynamic and growing economy looking for talent. It is assumed that members of these "minority groups" cannot find their own way. They need to follow the overwhelmingly white left-wing intelligentsia who serve as the "vanguard of the proletariat." They are told never to think outside the box they have been put into.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

AUGUST 9, 2019
*America Needs Four More Terms of Donald Trump*
By William F. Marshall
Peter Strzok, the central figure in both the FBI’s burying of Hillary Clinton’s crimes and in carrying out the “insurance policy” of his lover, Lisa Page, to use the powers of the national security establishment to take out a U.S. presidential candidate, is strolling back in to FBI Headquarters these days as though it was just another day at the office.

I am not making this up.

“Strzok is in the (HQ) building all the time,” one FBI insider revealed, according to a recent media report at True Pundit. “He is taking meetings or part of meetings.” The article goes on, “FBI sources confirm Strzok has been granted access to FBI facilities in Washington, D.C. and its headquarters building on numerous occasions since he was sacked in August 2018.”

Strzok is the man who emphatically told former FBI lawyer Lisa Page that they would “stop” Mr. Trump from winning the 2016 election. And they would do that using a fraudulently predicated counterintelligence investigation based on “evidence” planted by one of their own assets, Joseph Mifsud, a mysterious Maltese professor widely linked to Western intelligence services, on a hapless Trump campaign volunteer, George Papadopoulos.

Yet now we learn that not only is Strzok being permitted back into FBI Headquarters (perhaps as a paid contractor?), but he still holds his security clearances. “He (Strzok) is getting in with a visitor’s badge and is involved in meetings,” one FBI insider said. The same article notes, “Maybe they are all trying to get their story straight before things go public.” Moreover, it continues, “FBI sources said when Strzok is not at the Hoover building he has been holding meetings with high-level DOJ brass at a location across the street from the Bureau’s Pennsylvania Avenue base.”

Not wanting to rely solely on the word of a pseudonymously written True Pundit report, I did some rooting around and discovered not only that the True Pundit story is accurate, but obtained some additional information about Strzok.

My source is a retired FBI agent with current contacts within FBI Headquarters. This person tells me:

"True Pundit’s information about the visitor badges for Strzok came from one of my most reliable sources. There is no reason for him to be in that building. If he is cooperating, he’d be at Main Justice or at the US Attorney’s office. He has been seen several times over several months inside FBIHQ. His clearances are simply suspended upon leaving the FBI. If he got a job tomorrow requiring a clearance, that entity would have to take over responsibility for his clearances. Unless he’s working for someone who did that, then his clearances are suspended. I can tell you the initial report of him being seen in FBIHQ on a few occasions with a visitor badge and being escorted is true from my source inside FBIHQ."

The fact that Strzok’s security clearances are merely “suspended” and eligible for reactivation is stunning. A security clearance is a very valuable commodity in Washington, D.C. The man whom the DoJ Inspector General found to be a grossly biased federal investigator and was sacked accordingly is allowed to maintain those clearances. Amazing.






Donald Trump's presidency has revealed that our country is in the grip of an entrenched bureaucracy whose hold, I am of the increasing opinion, may take decades to break. This anecdote about Peter Strzok’s continued security clearances and access to a building that President Trump nominally controls illustrates the vicelike grasp that “Deep State” players continue to hold over our government. Presidents come and go, but the powerful, embedded apparatchiks remain, and protect their own.


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2019)

Will there be impeachment hearings?


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Will there be impeachment hearings?


If the House and Senate act like Americans as the original content and intent of the Constitution provide, t will be out on his ear.  However, there is no assurance that MMcC will allow an impeachment voted by the House to get time for consideration on the floor of the Senate.  I'm not sure whether or not he will be forced into it by law and tradition, or whether he might have some power to delay or totally block an impeachment trial.  Given the demonstrated partisan nature of the Senate (for example, they approved Kavanaugh despite his committing obvious perjury during his confirmation hearings), it is highly unlikely that t would be voted out by impeachment, since that requires 2/3 of the Senate, or about 20 Republicans and all the Democrats and independents.

However, the Democrats in the House may be able to have their cake and eat it too - they can vote for impeachment, which only requires a majority of the House, and time it so that all Republicans running for office in 2020 (especially those seeking re-election) will have to declare whether and why they support t, even if there is no formal impeachment trial in the Senate.  It could be the end of the Republican Party, foundering on a hopeless point, similar to what happened to the Whig Party in the 1850's when all the anti-slavery Whigs moved to the then-new Republican Party.


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> If the House and Senate act like Americans as the original content and intent of the Constitution provide, t will be out on his ear.  However, there is no assurance that MMcC will allow an impeachment voted by the House to get time for consideration on the floor of the Senate.  I'm not sure whether or not he will be forced into it by law and tradition, or whether he might have some power to delay or totally block an impeachment trial.  Given the demonstrated partisan nature of the Senate (for example, they approved Kavanaugh despite his committing obvious perjury during his confirmation hearings), it is highly unlikely that t would be voted out by impeachment, since that requires 2/3 of the Senate, or about 20 Republicans and all the Democrats and independents.
> 
> However, the Democrats in the House may be able to have their cake and eat it too - they can vote for impeachment, which only requires a majority of the House, and time it so that all Republicans running for office in 2020 (especially those seeking re-election) will have to declare whether and why they support t, even if there is no formal impeachment trial in the Senate.  It could be the end of the Republican Party, foundering on a hopeless point, similar to what happened to the Whig Party in the 1850's when all the anti-slavery Whigs moved to the then-new Republican Party.


The hearings alone will be very damaging to Trump.

But hey, they might do hearings that are damaging to James Comey.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She use to work at the Bambi Club in TJ
> before she snuck into the US.


*That's the one you were continually thrown out *
*of for always showing up with a " Blunt " stick....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Will there be impeachment hearings?


*Insurance that TRUMP 2020-2024 is a Reality !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Insurance that TRUMP 2020-2024 is a Reality !*


Maybe we are a nation that Trump represents well. Maybe we are that callous, that inhumane, uneducated, crude, amoral, unconcerned about the future, anti-democracy, greedy, anti-science, deliberately ignorant, dishonest, oblivious to the actual tenets of the religion we purport to adhere to while demonizing all others. Maybe we are the rude Americans people around the world dread and laugh at, maybe, but I hope not. I hope that we are better than that, that we actually strive to be the "shining city upon a hill".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

“I like all races.  Even the bad ones.”  I think Joe just met his match in the Democrat Party.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> If the House and Senate act like Americans as the original content and intent of the Constitution provide, t will be out on his ear.  However, there is no assurance that MMcC will allow an impeachment voted by the House to get time for consideration on the floor of the Senate.  I'm not sure whether or not he will be forced into it by law and tradition, or whether he might have some power to delay or totally block an impeachment trial.  Given the demonstrated partisan nature of the Senate (for example, they approved Kavanaugh despite his committing obvious perjury during his confirmation hearings), it is highly unlikely that t would be voted out by impeachment, since that requires 2/3 of the Senate, or about 20 Republicans and all the Democrats and independents.
> 
> However, the Democrats in the House may be able to have their cake and eat it too - they can vote for impeachment, which only requires a majority of the House, and time it so that all Republicans running for office in 2020 (especially those seeking re-election) will have to declare whether and why they support t, even if there is no formal impeachment trial in the Senate.  It could be the end of the Republican Party, foundering on a hopeless point, similar to what happened to the Whig Party in the 1850's when all the anti-slavery Whigs moved to the then-new Republican Party.


A newer, bigger circus tent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

'Elites' on one side, 'minorities' and 'others' on the other, and there you are the poor mistreated, forgotten and aggrieved stuck in the middle . . . where else would you go besides the comforting arms of the one who is telling you 'they' are the threat to your way of life, and he, only he can save you.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe we are a nation that Trump represents well.
> Maybe we are that callous, that inhumane, uneducated,
> crude, amoral, unconcerned about the future, anti-democracy,
> greedy, anti-science, deliberately ignorant, dishonest,
> ...


*You and the " Party " YOU represent are the Laughing*
*stock around this whole planet....*


*You have 23 Male and Female Joseph Stalin's, Adolph Hitler's, Imelda Marcos's, *
*Robert Mugabe's, Daniel Ortega's, Manuel Noriega's, Augusto Pinochet's, *
*Fidel Castro's, Saddam Hussein's, Wu Zetian's ...Etc...all trying to take the*
*office of the Presidency by Hook or Crook....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2019)

I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.


. . . but he now has his "Roy Cohn".


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but he now has his "Roy Cohn".


Barr’s not a criminal defense lawyer.  

Obviously not a prosecutor either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Will there be impeachment hearings?


No and you know it, why would you ask?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> If the House and Senate act like Americans as the original content and intent of the Constitution provide, t will be out on his ear.  However, there is no assurance that MMcC will allow an impeachment voted by the House to get time for consideration on the floor of the Senate.  I'm not sure whether or not he will be forced into it by law and tradition, or whether he might have some power to delay or totally block an impeachment trial.  Given the demonstrated partisan nature of the Senate (for example, they approved Kavanaugh despite his committing obvious perjury during his confirmation hearings), it is highly unlikely that t would be voted out by impeachment, since that requires 2/3 of the Senate, or about 20 Republicans and all the Democrats and independents.
> 
> However, the Democrats in the House may be able to have their cake and eat it too - they can vote for impeachment, which only requires a majority of the House, and time it so that all Republicans running for office in 2020 (especially those seeking re-election) will have to declare whether and why they support t, even if there is no formal impeachment trial in the Senate.  It could be the end of the Republican Party, foundering on a hopeless point, similar to what happened to the Whig Party in the 1850's when all the anti-slavery Whigs moved to the then-new Republican Party.


Just answer the fucking question.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just answer the fucking question.


If you’d read news sources other than your daily stormer sites, you’d know the answer.  Yet you don’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

You people.


*MSNBC Guest Calls For Literal Mob Of Pitchforks And Torches Outside Trump Donor's Home *
Timothy Meads | Aug 09, 2019 5:00 PM





_Source: MSNBC.com_

Earlier this week Rep. Joaquin Castro in Texas "named and shamed" San Antonio supporters of President Donald J. Trump in what he says was an effort to get these Americans to think twice before being "complicit in white supremacy." Anybody with common sense understood the move was dangerous, especially coming from a public official, as it could paint a target on these individuals' backs regardless if the information was already public or not. On MSNBC Thursday night, guest Elie Mystal took the hysteria over supporting President Trump one step further, saying that protesters should form literal mobs outside the SoulCycle and Equinox chairman's home in the Hamptons due to his support for the commander-in-chief. 

"People of color are already targeted under this administration," Mystal said Thursday night regarding Rep. Castro's actions. "I have no problem with shining the light back on the donors who fund this kind of racialized hate."

"I mean I go further, I want pitchforks and torches outside [Stephen Ross'] house in the Hamptons," Mystal continued. "I've been to the Hamptons, it's very nice. There's no reason why it has to be. There's no reason he should be able to have a nice little party. There's no reason why people shouldn't be able to be outside of his house and making their voices peacefully understood."

The MSNBC host, Chris Hayes, agreed that this mob would simply be an expression of the First Amendment. 

"Demonstrating, totally...There have been peaceful protests outside Mitch McConnell's house," Hayes added. "And I imagine there will be peaceful protests outside of this...It is all speech, right? Peaceful protest. The right to the assembly under the First Amendment."

This week, the "peaceful" protester's outside Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell's home said they wished somebody would "stab the motherf*cker in the heart." The "mo-fo" was in reference to Sen. McConnell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

Do you people know this guy is a commie?
Look it up.

ICYMI: Brennan’s Role in Russia Collusion Hoax Becomes Clearer (Despite What Appear To Be Multiple Perjuries)

Posted at 5:30 pm on August 09, 2019 by Sarah Lee

_ 


The question of who knew the full scope of the Russia collusion hoax has, thus far, remained unanswered. The bit players like Bruce Ohr and Peter Strzok seemed to understand their role in carrying out what Strzok called “the insurance policy”, but surely someone knew what all the disparate moving pieces were doing.





As mentioned, that question is unanswered. But there are candidates, one being former CIA Director John Brennan, who has popped back up again in the news as someone who, even if he turns out to be simply one of the moving pieces in the larger scheme to denigrate the Trump campaign with false allegations of Russia connections, may have perjured himself (again) before Congress nonetheless.

Here’s American Greatness pulling from a July 29 Maria Bartiromo interview with House Oversight member Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA):

During an interview with Fox News’ Maria Bartiromo Sunday morning, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) suggested that former CIA director John Brennan lied under oath to Congress in May 2017.

In written testimony to the House Intelligence Committee, Brennan claimed that he had briefed each member of the so-called Gang of Eight about “Russian attempts to interfere in the election” between August 11, 2016 and September 6, 2016.

…

After his meeting with Brennan, Reid fired off a letter to FBI Director James Comey demanding an investigation into “the questions raised” in the Clinton/DNC/Steele dossier.

But Nunes told Bartiromo on “Sunday Morning Futures” that he and former Speaker Paul Ryan were never told about the Steele Dossier, which contained allegations about Russian interference and contacts with the Trump campaign.

“The CIA has mostly come clean about its activities during the 2016 election,” Nunes said. “The only one who has questions to answer is John Brennan,” he added. “We now know that John Brennan briefed Harry Reid on the dossier in August of 2016,” Nunes said. “At the same time, he never briefed me or Paul Ryan, who was the Speaker of the House at the time.”

That letter to Comey is, of course, one of the more compelling parts of all this. It was a useful bit of paper trail that would appear to justify an investigation into the Trump campaign and maybe even retroactively justify the (we know now) possibly illegally obtained FISA warrants themselves.

And, if you read the American Greatness piece all the way through, the question is less a timeline question of when Reid and the Gang of Eight were briefed and more a question of what Brennan told Reid. Specifically, if it was different from what he says he told other members of the Gang of Eight.





Here’s what Brennan told Congress:





“Again, in consultation with the White House, I personally briefed the full details of our understanding of Russian attempts to interfere in the election to congressional leadership,” Brennan wrote. “I provided the same briefing to each Gang of Eight member. Given the highly sensitive nature of what was in what was an active counterintelligence case, involving an ongoing Russian effort, to interfere in our presidential election, the full details of what we knew at the time were shared only with those members of congress; each of whom was accompanied by one senior staff member.”





Why was Harry getting different information and did Brennan lie about it? Nunes seems to be saying he thinks that just might be the case.





Of course, As Victor David Hanson has pointed out, Brennan lying to Congress has become almost par for the course:





In 2011, Brennan, then the country’s chief counterterrorism adviser, had sworn to Congress that scores of drones strikes abroad had not killed a single noncombatant — at a time when both the president and the CIA were both receiving numerous reports of civilian collateral deaths.

In 2014, John Brennan, now as CIA director, lied emphatically that the CIA had not illegally accessed the computers of U.S. Senate staffers who were then exploring a CIA role in torturing detainees. Or as he told Andrea Mitchell: “As far as the allegations of the CIA hacking into Senate computers, nothing could be further from the truth. . . . We wouldn’t do that. I mean, that’s just beyond the, you know, the scope of reason in terms of what we do.” Brennan’s chronic deceptions drew the ire of a number of liberal senators, some of whom echoed the Washington Post’s call for his immediate resignation. After months of prevarications, but only upon release of the CIA inspector general’s report, Brennan apologized to the senators he had deceived.

Brennan, in May 2017, as an ex-CIA director, again almost certainly did not tell the truth to Congress when he testified in answer to Representative Trey Gowdy’s questions that he neither knew who had commissioned the Steele dossier nor had the CIA relied on its contents for any action. Yet both the retired National Security Agency director, Michael Rogers, and the former director of National Intelligence, James Clapper, have conceded that the Steele dossier — along with the knowledge that it was a Clinton-campaign-funded product — most certainly did help shape the Obama’s intelligence communality interagency assessments and actions, often under the urging of Brennan himself.

There are also numerous reports that, despite his denials about knowledge of the dossier, Brennan served as a stealthy conduit to ensure that it was disseminated widely, at least in the sense of meeting in August 2016 with Senator Harry Reid to brief the senator about its unverified contents in hopes that he would pressure the FBI to further its investigations, which Reid did in a call two days later to James Comey.

The blame game continues but at some point the finger will land somewhere and on someone as the puller of  puppet strings. As Brennan’s role comes more into focus, he’s becoming much easier to find behind the curtain.
_


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 280513, member: 2987"

I've known Jeff for fifteen years. 
Terrific guy. 
He's a lot of fun to be with. 
It is even said that he likes beautiful women 
as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.
*A quote from then Citizen Trump....now what.*

/QUOTE

*You should post quotes from the then 17 year old " individuals " who*
*are NOW splaying open William Jefferson Clinton and others with*
* the TRUTH about what went on at Jeffery Epsein's " Pedo Island....*

*When you face reality and fess up to even what the character you*
*love to portray ( Tony Clifton aka Bob Zmuda ) and the very very*
*questionable relationships he/YOU had with ( on the younger side ) " women "...*
*The Industry you dallied about in is full of VERY questionable interactions....*

*You are the epitome of a Hypocrite.....YES YOU ARE !*

*Clean your own Nose/Closet before attacking the POTUS with *
*VERY FALSE accusations....!!!*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Just the suggested " Optics " you like to portray*
*are hypocritical to the stance you take against *
*America's 45th President...!*

*All the Very Filthy posts you thought were soooo*
*cute at the time are the epitome of Your Disgusting*
*Hypocrisy...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If you’d read news sources other than your daily stormer sites, you’d know the answer.  Yet you don’t.


I know the answer, but he, like you, want to try and show us how smart you are, not working.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know the answer, but he, like you, want to try and show us how smart you are, not working.


Ah poor thing, your constant insecurity problem is showing . . . there you are stuck between the 'elites' and the 'other's' like always.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5176


What’s that tiny knob creeping up from his loin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah poor thing, your constant insecurity problem is showing . . . there you are stuck between the 'elites' and the 'other's' like always.


Which one are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one are you?


It's the situation you have illustrated as your own, not mine.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Does "suicide watch" mow mean "we will watch to make sure he commits suicide"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Does "suicide watch" mow mean "we will watch to make sure he commits suicide"?


Mow? You always were a commie bastard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mow? You always were a commie bastard.


That spelling is a dog whistle code for other commies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5178That spelling is a dog whistle code for other commies.


Quit crying because your code is so obvious, no need to break it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah poor thing, your constant insecurity problem is showing . . .
> there you are stuck between the
> 'elites' and the 'other's' like always.


*Premise*
*Body*
*Conclusion*

*In that order.*

*You're welcome........*


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit crying because your code is
> so obvious, no need to break it.


*Since YOU brought up " Code ".....*

*When are YOU going to follow*
*any type of " Ethics Code "....Hmmmmm.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Does "suicide watch" mow mean "
> we will watch to make sure he
> commits suicide"?



*You might want to just put a sock in it Spola.....*
*Your hand is on the door knob....my advice to YOU*
*is just let go and move on to another subject.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

This is what’s passes as comedy on the left.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is what’s passes as comedy on the left.
> 
> View attachment 5183


Who told you that.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

“Republicans who support Trump know he is degrading office of presidency & harming America’s security. But they are willing to go along with hurting their country because they think it keeps them in power. Which is pretty much the definition of what it means not to be a patriot."

Conservative political activist Stuart Stevens, after pointing out that t apparently does not know how to change the channel on his TV.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> “Republicans who support Trump know he is degrading office of presidency & harming America’s security. But they are willing to go along with hurting their country because they think it keeps them in power. Which is pretty much the definition of what it means not to be a patriot."
> 
> Conservative political activist Stuart Stevens, after pointing out that t apparently does not know how to change the channel on his TV.


Almost as good as bush not knowing what a grocery scanner was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

A California School Kept a Gruesome MS-13 Slaughter Within Its Ranks a Secret from the Public. Was It a Political Move?

Posted at 5:36 pm on August 10, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

Jailed men identified by authorities as gang members from the Mara Salvatrucha (MS) sit in handcuffs as they are transferred to the Zacatras high security prison in Zacatecoluca, El Salvador, Thursday, Jan. 31, 2019. According to a statement from the Public Security Ministry, 32 gang members accused of killing security forces in recent months were transferred from smaller jails across the country to this maximum security prison to await trial. (AP Photo/Moises Castillo)


Wow.

In October 2017, an absolutely ghastly crime was committed — one poised for national headlines. Yet, there’s a good chance you’ve never heard of it.

Was Donald Trump wrong to characterized MS-13 members as animals (see more here)? Some on the Left thought so. Or, at least, said as much.

Regardless, the following transpired in Lake Balboa, California.

16-year-old Panorama High School student Brayan Andino was befriended by two female peers who were Mara Salvatrucha associates.

The girls lured Brayan to the lake. Members of the gang’s Fulton faction were waiting.

The gang beat Brayan to death. Afterward, they dismembered him and cut out his heart. His body was tossed into a canyon.


Oddly, after the teen disappeared, the school stayed silent. No announcements were made in an effort to help find him. Two months later — when the boy’s body was found — still nothing. No message to students. No condolences to the family. No attempt to alert parents, pupils, or teachers to the nature of the crime — horrifying evidence of the El Saldadorean organization’s dangerous and lurking presence.

According to the Los Angeles Times, Panorama High claimed there was nothing to worry about, given the gang’s very little presence on campus and the fact that no related violence had ever occurred on school property.





But just one month before, the violent group had struck nearby:

At least two MS-13 members, including two former Panorama students, are suspected of stabbing and wounding a student as he was leaving school, officials acknowledged.

Now get this: Of the 10 suspects arrested in Brayan’s murder, 5 were students at Panorama.

Unbelievable.

Of course, everyone is innocent until proven guilty; but all this adds up to more than enough to necessitate parental notification of the real threat to students’ safety.


But it gets a little more convoluted, as reported by The Daily Wire:

The arrests weren’t even announced for 17 months. Capt. William P. Hayes, commander of the Los Angeles Police Department’s Robbery-Homicide Division, told the Times that investigators were “concerned about the flight risk of suspects and the loss of critical information.” They also worried that if word got out around the school, students discussing the murder and the gang could wind up targets themselves.

“You’re trying to prevent people from saying stupid things that would put them at risk,” he told the Times.

Still, some parents and teachers are upset that they were never notified.

The Los Angeles Unified School District only this month acknowledged students from Panorama had been arrested for the murder. That admission came as a federal grand jury indicted 22 adult on racketeering and murder charges.


As per prosecutors, over the course of roughly two years, MS-13 Fulton killed more than seven.

School board representative Kelly Gonez told the Times it’s not the school’s place to get involved:

“In situations like these, we rely on the best judgment of the law enforcement experts who are working to uncover the truth and bring perpetrators to justice. The best way to ensure the safety of our students, staff and families at Panorama High School and the broader community is to ensure that these violent criminals are arrested and put in jail.”

As we constantly see in the news, public schools don’t mind getting involved in all kinds of things other than reading, writing, and ‘rithmetic. It seems to me that the school’s declination was grossly negligent.

Could there have been underlying political motives? Let me know what you think, in the Comments section.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

Shocker: California DMV Discovers 84,000 Duplicate Voter Registrations

Posted at 5:30 pm on August 10, 2019 by Kira Davis

_ 


California’s attempt to automate voter registration turned up some disturbing but unsurprising discrepancies.

https://www.redstate.com/kiradavis/2019/08/10/shocker-california-dmv-discovers-84000-duplicate-voter-registrations/



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

AUGUST 11, 2019
*My Life as a Racist*
By Sharon Schultz
I have never thought of myself as racist, but in recent times, when everyone and his siblings seem to be designated as racist, I began to wonder if I ever had tendencies to think that way. I checked the definition, and it seems that most commonly, the word is used to describe people who are prejudiced or have dislike for others of a different race.

In my formative years, I recall no prejudice, because I don't remember instances in which I was exposed to those who were racially different. Like most young children, I was always asking questions. Why was that man in a wheelchair? Why does she have gray hair and so many wrinkles? Why is his skin different from mine? But I don't think I considered those others as less than myself — just different. Is awareness of difference a prejudice? My childish mind probably did not think of myself as better or worse than those people. I simply started to become aware that not everyone is the same in this world.

I graduated from high school in l954, so I was aware of racial difficulties pointed out in the news. If I thought about segregation at all, I suspect I saw no reason for it. I have always been a voracious reader, and for some reason, one of the novels I read in high school was about a white girl who fell in love with a black man. I remember finding out that it was against the law back then for black and white to marry — I even looked it up because it struck me as odd. Characters in books often become my best friends for a time, and this couple truly distressed me because I wanted happily ever after for them, and I think they ended their relationship. They could have married in other countries, but they wanted to remain in the United States, and because of their families (and any children they might have), they chose to separate. I grieved for their loss. I failed to understand why there should be a law against their caring for each other and eventual marriage.

I went to a state college after high school in order to utilize a scholarship and found there were a few black females in the dorm to which I was assigned. I think I was curious about them, but then I was curious about so much related to starting my college experience that I gave it little thought. Over time, I got to know these girls (and many others who were different) and seem to recall being surprised that they were not very different from me. While still in high school, however, I heard my Dad saying his father (who lived his life on the south side of Chicago) refused to watch baseball games when the first black player joined a team. I found that extremely hard to believe; he was a grouchy old man but was essentially kind

Time heals many things; I have learned that lesson many times over the years I have lived. I married, had children and grand- and great-grandkids. I have had a wonderful life overall, despite rampant addictive illnesses in my family. In time, I realized that we grow mainly because of the challenges we fight our way through in life. Earlier this year, I was widowed after 60 years of marriage, so this year I am learning to deal with yet another kind of grieving process. 

Those of us who live in this United States are so lucky, and for the most part, we take far too much for granted. I am no better. I know how important having an attitude of gratitude is, but I often need to force myself to think about all I am grateful for in my life. Recently, I have heard many comments related to racism and how many people feel it has grown worse in recent years. I am here to tell you this is simply not true. When you have lived as long as I have, you can look back and see how it was, what happened, and what it is like now.

Today, black and white people marry. Our recent president was black. Now, he was also half-white, so it bothers me that he is considered a black man. He is both black and white — he is biracial. Tons of people are biracial. Racial mixtures are fairly common today. I used to fantasize that all racial problems would someday disappear because we would be so mixed, such mongrels, if you will, that we'd all be a blend. I never understood why any amount of black blood would seemingly make an individual black. My guess is that that came out of fear, because somehow being white was mistakenly accepted as better than being black.

I will admit that for many years, financial success seemed far easier if one had white skin, but that is truly not the case today, in my opinion. With black and white intermarriages, I gather that offspring from those marriages can have variations in color. This should be a good thing, but perhaps there might still be fears that a white woman could have a black child? So what? I see lots of folks in my town where black children appear to be with white parents. It would not surprise me to see the other side of the coin. These days, many people adopt children of other races, and in my experience, few even notice.

More in Home



Sometimes this whole issue appalls me to the point where I want to scream. What is wrong with us that we focus on such stupid things? We are all human beings. We are all unique, yet we are all similar in what we look like, what we think, what our values are, what our life experiences have been. Skin color is such a small part of who we are and what we can become.

I lean conservative and always have, but even in my own immediate family, there are conversations we can no longer have because they quickly get out of hand. I want to love, not hate, my family members. They don't have to accept my thinking, but it saddens me that there are some subjects that we can no longer freely discuss. We lack the open-mindedness to consider variations in thinking, opposing views. We become brainwashed and spout off memorized platitudes we have come to accept as gospel. We are unable to see that thoughts can meander in multiple directions, and all generally have some valid points.

My sons call me "wishy-washy" because I seem to be mainly able to see both sides of most questions. Most things in life blend and combine so that they are not black and white. Perhaps we would all benefit from broadening our perspectives. I won't live overly much longer, but I pray that those coming after me will have at least as good a life as I have experienced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that.


Unlike you I don’t need to be told what to think.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

"I had fully intended to ignore President Trump’s latest round of racially charged taunts against an African American elected official, and an African American activist, and an African American journalist and a whole city with a lot of African Americans in it. I had every intention of walking past Trump’s latest outrages and writing about the self-destructive squabbling of the Democratic presidential field, which has chosen to shame former vice president Joe Biden for the sin of being an electable, moderate liberal.

But I made the mistake of pulling James Cone’s 'The Cross and the Lynching Tree' off my shelf — a book designed to shatter convenient complacency.

Cone recounts the case of a white mob in Valdosta, Ga., in 1918 that lynched an innocent man named Haynes Turner. Turner’s enraged wife, Mary, promised justice for the killers. The sheriff responded by arresting her and then turning her over to the mob, which included women and children. According to one source, Mary was 'stripped, hung upside down by the ankles, soaked with gasoline, and roasted to death. In the midst of this torment, a white man opened her swollen belly with a hunting knife and her infant fell to the ground and was stomped to death.'

God help us.

It is hard to write the words.

This evil — the evil of white supremacy, resulting in dehumanization, inhumanity and murder — is the worst stain, the greatest crime, of U.S. history. It is the thing that nearly broke the nation. It is the thing that proved generations of Christians to be vicious hypocrites. It is the thing that turned normal people into moral monsters, capable of burning a grieving widow to death and killing her child.

When the president of the United States plays with that fire or takes that beast out for a walk, it is not just another political event, not just a normal day in campaign 2020. It is a cause for shame. It is the violation of martyrs’ graves. It is obscene graffiti on the Lincoln Memorial. It is, in the eyes of history, the betrayal — the re-betrayal — of Haynes and Mary Turner and their child. And all of this is being done by an ignorant and arrogant narcissist reviving racist tropes for political gain, indifferent to the wreckage he is leaving, the wounds he is ripping open.

Like, I suspect, many others, I am finding it hard to look at resurgent racism as just one in a series of presidential offenses or another in a series of Republican errors. Racism is not just another wrong. The Antietam battlefield is not just another plot of ground. The Edmund Pettus Bridge is not just another bridge. The balcony outside Room 306 at the Lorraine Motel is not just another balcony. As U.S. history hallows some causes, it magnifies some crimes.

What does all this mean politically? It means that Trump’s divisiveness is getting worse, not better. He makes racist comments, appeals to racist sentiments and inflames racist passions. The rationalization that he is not, deep down in his heart, really a racist is meaningless. Trump’s continued offenses mean that a large portion of his political base is energized by racist tropes and the language of white grievance. And it means — whatever their intent — that those who play down, or excuse, or try to walk past these offenses are enablers.

Some political choices are not just stupid or crude.

They represent the return of our country’s cruelest, most dangerous passion. Such racism indicts Trump. Treating racism as a typical or minor matter indicts us." — Michael Gerson 

Michael Gerson worked in the White House as a speechwriter for w.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

Sore Losers: Why House Democrats Gearing Up To Crucify Brett Kavanaugh Makes No Sense
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | August 11, 2019
_ 







Show no mercy for you shall receive none and never, ever think that Democrats are your friends; they’re not. They’re the folks who will shank you at the earliest opportunity. The inherent rot of their character, the condescension, and aura of moral superiority they carry, despite being complete and total idiots, is absolutely nauseating. They hate America. They hate us. There is nothing that we share in common. Maybe a tax form ever April, but that’s about it. We do indeed have aliens in America. And these aliens, these disgusting progressive creatures, are not done with Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh. They tried to destroy him, using uncorroborated allegations of sexual misconduct to derail his nomination; some of the allegations were straight lies. Belief is not evidence. And Democrats overestimated Republican resolve. We won. You lost. We get to decide who goes on the court. Period. Get the hell out of our way. Elections have consequences. And the fact that you tried to weaponize sexual assault with zero evidence only helped the GOP stay together, albeit for crybaby Jeff Flake who prolonged Kavanaugh’s dragging through the mud so that the FBI could look into these matters, which was a total waste of time. 
_


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2019)

There is no truth to the rumors that co-conspirators of Epstein will be publicly revealed.  Especially not friends of his who like their ladies on the younger side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2019)

AUGUST 12, 2019
*Both Ohrs in Troubled Water*
By Daniel John Sobieski
If there was ever any doubt about the depth and extent of the deep-state coup against both candidate and President Donald J. Trump and the number of deep-state actors attempting to thwart the will of the American people, it vanished with the release of partially redacted copies of former Deputy Atty. Gen. Bruce Ohr’s FBI 302 reports (interview summaries) on Thursday evening obtained by Judicial Watch.

They confirm that Bruce Ohr and his wife Nellie were not merely passive conduits for the fraudulent Steele Dossier but were active participants in the plot to deny Trump the presidency. They confirm that the FBI knew that the Steele Dossier, paid for by the DNC and the Hill

	
	
		
		
	


	




ary Clinton, was a fake when they applied to the FISA court for warrants to surveil American citizens. They detail the involvement of the State Department and others in the Obama administration. As I wrote almost a year ago, Andrew Weissmann, touted as former Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s “pit bull” was kept in the loop by Ohr on any and all dossier and FISA developments.

Among the juicy tidbits in the FBI Ohr 302s obtained by Judicial Watch:

• On November 22, 2016, Bruce Ohr said that  “reporting on Trump’s ties to Russia were going to the Clinton Campaign, Jon Winer at the U.S. State Department and the FBI.”

In late September 2016, Ohr describes a person (likely Christopher Steele) as “desperate that Donald Trump not get elected and was passionate about him not being the U.S. President.”

“Ohr knew that [Fusion GPS’s] Glen Simpson and others talking to Victoria Nuland at the U.S. State Department.”…

On December 5, 2016, Ohr promised to “voluntarily” give his wife Nellie Ohr’s Fusion GPS research to the FBI.  He also provided the FBI with a report on Paul Manafort titled, “Manafort Chronology.”…

• On December 20, 2016, Ohr provided the FBI with his wife’s Nellie Ohr’s Fusion GPS research, “which contained the totality” of her work “but the Fusion GPS header was stripped.”

• On January 23, 2017, Ohr tells the FBI that Steele told him that Steele “spoke with a staff member of Senator John McCain’s office sometime prior to October 2016.”

• The FBI interviews show that Ohr texted and talked to Christopher Steele using the WhatsApp application….

“These new Bruce Ohr FBI 302s show an unprecedented and irregular effort by the FBI, DOJ, and State Department to dig up dirt on President Trump using the conflicted Bruce Ohr, his wife, and the Clinton/DNC spies at Fusion GPS,” stated Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton. “The FISA courts weren’t informed of this corrupted process when they were asked to approve and reapprove extraordinary spy warrants targeting President Trump.”

Mueller’s professed lack of knowledge during recent congressional testimony regarding Fusion GPS was inexplicable since, as former deputy assistant attorney general Bruce Ohr’s closed-door testimony before Congress shows, Weissmann had full knowledge of the fake nature of the Steele dossier that was a major predicate of the Russian witch-hunt that became the Mueller probe. Weissmann knew there was collusion with the Russians, and that it was between the DNC, the Clinton campaign, British agent Christopher Steele, Fusion GPS, the DoJ, the FBI and, yes, Russian sources interested in upending the Trump presidency.

More in Home



Bruce Ohr, the number four official at the Justice Department as U.S. Deputy Associate Attorney General and the highest-ranking nonappointee, with an office a couple of doors down from Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein, kept Weissmann “in the loop” about the fake dossier and its journeys through the deep-state swamp, along with a myriad of other co-conspirators in a web of conspiracy and deceit so vast that Watergate trivia question Carl Bernstein may be right in a way he did not intend when he suggested this whole matter may be bigger than Watergate. It seems only the DoJ janitor was not involved. As Catherine Herridge of Fox News reports:

Embattled Justice Department official Bruce Ohr had contact in 2016 with then-colleague Andrew Weissmann, who is now a top Robert Mueller deputy, as well as other senior FBI officials about the controversial anti-Trump dossier and the individuals behind it, two sources close to the matter told Fox News.

The sources said Ohr's outreach about the dossier -- as well as its author, ex-British spy Christopher Steele; the opposition research firm behind it, Glenn Simpson’s Fusion GPS; and his wife Nellie Ohr's work for Fusion -- occurred before and after the FBI fired Steele as a source over his media contacts. Ohr's network of contacts on the dossier included: former FBI agent Peter Strzok; former FBI lawyer Lisa Page; former deputy director Andrew McCabe; Weissmann and at least one other DOJ official; and a current FBI agent who worked with Strzok on the Russia case.

Weissmann was kept "in the loop" on the dossier, a source said, while he was chief of the criminal fraud division. He is now assigned to Special Counsel Mueller’s team. 

Weissmann had to know the dossier was fake and that its use in obtaining FISA warrants to conduct surveillance on Team Trump and provide a predicate for the Mueller witch-hunt was a fraud committed upon the FISA court. If he knew, Robert Mueller knew.

For his efforts Bruce Ohr was finncially rewarded:

In June, Judicial Watch uncovered documents showing the removal of Bruce Ohr November 13, 2016, Ohr was given a performance award of $28,000. This was during the time of his deep involvement in the highly controversial Justice Department surveillance of the Trump presidential campaign. The bonus was nearly double the $14,250 performance award he was given on November 29, 2015.

Those disappointed that the likes of Andrew McCabe and James Comey have not yet been indicted despite criminal referrals, take heart. Let’s pull on this thread and see where it leads. Atty. Gen. Bill Barr and U.S. Atty. John Durham may have just decided that the low-hanging fruit can wait for now while the nooses tightens around the bigger kahunas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5189 There is no truth to the rumors that co-conspirators of Epstein will be publicly revealed.  Especially not friends of his who like their ladies on the younger side.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5189 There is no truth to the rumors that co-conspirators of Epstein will be publicly revealed.  Especially not friends of his who like their ladies on the younger side.


He died in the custody of Nathan Barr and the Feds. No secrets will be revealed...


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5189 There is no truth to the rumors that co-conspirators of Epstein will be publicly revealed.  Especially not friends of his who like their ladies on the younger side.


*Where's the evidence you are subtly smearing shit around that supports*
*the disgusting premise you have implied.....!*

*Come on Dirt Bag Bob....who paraded around on this Forum and one since deleted *
*as a " Tony Clifton " character who glorified the same things YOU are now trying*
*VERY DILIGENTLY to smear the current POTUS with....!*

*Come on ya Pussy Ass Disgusting Piece of Shit....Put Up or STFU....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> He died in the custody of Nathan Barr and the Feds.
> No secrets will be revealed...


*Hey ......Dumb as a Rock...The declassified documents *
*on Friday are what drove either JE or someone else to*
*snuff the life out of Jeffery Epstein....*

*The Secrets ARE OUT !!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Where's the evidence you are subtly smearing shit around that supports*
> *the disgusting premise you have implied.....!*
> 
> *Come on Dirt Bag Bob....who paraded around on this Forum and one since deleted *
> ...


Just relax. Let the hooks do their work.


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just relax.
> Let the hooks do their work.


*They did....I got two out of you ( Dirt Bag )*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *They did....I got two out of you ( Dirt Bag )*


Always note the avatar first.  If he’s wearing a fishing hat, like now, it’s quite likely you’re the catch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just relax. Let the hooks do their work.


What’s a hook?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

espola said:


> "I had fully intended to ignore President Trump’s latest round of racially charged taunts against an African American elected official, and an African American activist, and an African American journalist and a whole city with a lot of African Americans in it. I had every intention of walking past Trump’s latest outrages and writing about the self-destructive squabbling of the Democratic presidential field, which has chosen to shame former vice president Joe Biden for the sin of being an electable, moderate liberal.
> 
> But I made the mistake of pulling James Cone’s 'The Cross and the Lynching Tree' off my shelf — a book designed to shatter convenient complacency.
> 
> ...


"Those who cannot remember history are doomed to repeat it."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

Justice department fair housing act case
Central park 5
Birther
Rapist and murders
Ted Cruz's father was in on the JFK assassination
Fine people, on both sides
Its an invasion! Investation!
Send them back!
The Clintons did it!


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Justice department fair housing act case
> Central park 5
> Birther
> Rapist and murders
> ...


And yet the Clintons did do it.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And yet the Clintons did do it.


If the Clintons could do that, why is Monica still alive?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5193


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

One thing is clear, looks like the Obama economy was stronger than the Trump economy.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s a hook?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s a hook?


First you display your lack knowledge about handguns, now fishing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

AUGUST 13, 2019
*The evidence is clear: Donald Trump is not a racist*
By Lauri B. Regan
With half of the country apparently completely unhinged (that includes all of the Democrat presidential candidates, a seemingly large portion of the Democrat Party more generally, the mainstream media, academia, and much of Hollywood) due to their psychologically sick abhorrence for the President of the United States, lies claiming that Donald Trump is a white supremacist, racist, and anti-Semitic bigot are rampant.

The veracity (and sanity) of such accusations is irrelevant.  When half of a nation suffers from Trump Derangement Syndrome, surely an illness that  officially should become part of  psychiatry’s Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, one begins to understand what Joe Biden meant when he said, “We choose truth over facts.” For Trump haters, the truth is in the eyes of the beholder, the facts be damned.  For Trump haters – like the folks at MSNBC who perpetuate these lies 24/7, Donald Trump is Adolf Hitler and Republicans are Nazis. Anyone who thinks there is even a modicum of truth in anything being discussed by these radical leftists, who have not told the truth since Trump won the nomination – from Russia collusion to the Charlottesville Lie,  clearly suffers from hate and ignorance.

But facts are stubborn things. Fox News contributor and NRO columnist Deroy Murdock compiled a list of quotes and videos that prove that Donald Trump has spent his presidency seeking to unite Americans, condemn hate, and heal the divide that the left insists on growing for political and ideological motives, the well-being of the country and its citizens be damned.  Deroy’s column, “Don’t Ignore Trump’s Unifying, Anti-Racist Rhetoric” can be read here, and the video montage (produced by Grabien Inc.) “Trump Condemns Racism, Hatred, & White Nationalism Throughout His First Term,” can be viewed below: 

These should be shared far and wide, as those of us who are sane, healthy, and patriotic must be the warriors who fight against the left’s real bigotry against and hatred of every American who has or will vote for Donald Trump.

"Where is the White House?" one friend, a veteran conservative activist wondered. "Where is the RNC? Where, for goodness sake, is Trump 2020? President Trump endured brutal fire from the minute the El Paso gunman was identified until -- it hasn't ended -- with the 'Trump = Hitler rhetoric gushing from the Left like a Gatling gun. If any of these well-paid and well-staffed organizations did anything to defend the president on this issue -- which is their bloody job -- it must have been with invisible ink and self-destructing video tape. Trump supporters have every right to feel frustrated and betrayed as those who work for him take this incoming fire and respond, at best, with spitballs."

 As the War on Trump rages, the RNC, the White House, and the Trump 2020 campaign seem MIA in defending President Trump and his morality and values.  Thank you, Deroy, and the few passionate enough to dig up the truth and share it with the American public.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First you display your lack knowledge about handguns, now fishing?


I forgot more about both of those than you will ever know and BTW you are a coward.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

"I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy." "He's a lot of fun to be with."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy." "He's a lot of fun to be with."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5199


Tolerance


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tolerance


Hannity really dug it!


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2019)

Perhaps you have heard that ICE arrested over 600 lazy criminal illegal immigrants sponging off government welfare by cleverly catching at their jobs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5199


Ah yes that good old east coast temper, they do everything faster and harder, especially when comes to getting mad.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Always note the avatar first.
> If he’s wearing a fishing hat, like now,
> it’s quite likely you’re the catch.


*Not hardly..........*

*And if you have to explain your " Joke " ...you've been Hooked.*


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes that good old east coast temper, they do everything faster and harder, especially when comes to getting mad.


Speaking of which (start at 3:15 to avoid the peachy parts) --

https://www.gofundme.com/f/callahan-and-fogarty-lawyer-fund

Remember about how I warned to act as if everything is being recorded.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes that good old east coast temper,
> they do everything faster and harder,
> especially when comes to getting mad.


*That's because you've been lit up by*
*a Real New Yorker, not a " Chris Cuomo "...........*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Speaking of which (start at 3:15 to avoid the peachy parts) --
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/callahan-and-fogarty-lawyer-fund
> 
> Remember about how I warned to act as if everything is being recorded. ***


** Of all people you are pontificating that..! *

*A sickening Video that is supported by the current series called " City on The Hill "

which easily depicts these type of " Bum Rush " tactics by Low Performing 

FBI, DOJ and local Police Depts....Etc...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> One thing is clear, looks like the Obama
> economy was stronger than the Trump economy.


*You're getting pretty good at " Fiction ".....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not hardly..........*
> 
> *And if you have to explain your " Joke " ...you've been Hooked.*


What joke?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2019)

https://www.newsweek.com/conservatives-criticize-republican-federal-deficit-trump-spending-record-congress-debt-tax-cuts-1454024

Let's hear the right wing, non-conservative, non -fiscally literate, non-economists explain this one.  The facts are out there.  My company is preparing for the coming recession.  Looks like Trump got the news this morning and decided to put off implementation of the latest round of tariffs until December.  I agree that China is a crooked country but having a guy with 5 bankruptcies calling shots is like having the inmates running the asylum.  The economy is screwed by a Republican president, again, immediately after a Democrat repairs the problems created by the previous Republican president.  If we didn't have so many racist white people and self hating Hispanics we would never see another Republican president.  

Can we send people back to Europe?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What joke?


*What Hell.....!*
*Pay Attention....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

QUOTE="MakeAPlay, post: 281194, member: 111"

https://www.newsweek.com/conservatives-criticize-republican-federal-deficit-trump-spending-record-congress-debt-tax-cuts-1454024

Let's hear the right wing, non-conservative, non -fiscally literate, non-economists explain this one.  
The facts are out there.  

My company is preparing for the coming recession.  ***

Looks like Trump got the news this morning and decided to put off implementation of the latest round of tariffs until December.  I agree that China is a crooked country but having a guy with 5 bankruptcies calling shots is like having the inmates running the asylum.  The economy is screwed by a Republican president, again, immediately after a Democrat repairs the problems created by the previous Republican president.  If we didn't have so many racist white people and self hating Hispanics we would never see another Republican president. 

Can we send people back to Europe?

/QUOTE


**  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/conservatives-criticize-republican-federal-deficit-trump-spending-record-congress-debt-tax-cuts-1454024
> 
> Let's hear the right wing, non-conservative, non -fiscally literate, non-economists explain this one.  The facts are out there.  My company is preparing for the coming recession.  Looks like Trump got the news this morning and decided to put off implementation of the latest round of tariffs until December.  I agree that China is a crooked country but having a guy with 5 bankruptcies calling shots is like having the inmates running the asylum.  The economy is screwed by a Republican president, again, immediately after a Democrat repairs the problems created by the previous Republican president.  If we didn't have so many racist white people and self hating Hispanics we would never see another Republican president.
> 
> Can we send people back to Europe?


People of color are at least as racist as whitey.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/conservatives-criticize-republican-federal-deficit-trump-spending-record-congress-debt-tax-cuts-1454024
> 
> Let's hear the right wing, non-conservative, non -fiscally literate, non-economists explain this one.  The facts are out there.  My company is preparing for the coming recession.  Looks like Trump got the news this morning and decided to put off implementation of the latest round of tariffs until December.  I agree that China is a crooked country but having a guy with 5 bankruptcies calling shots is like having the inmates running the asylum.  The economy is screwed by a Republican president, again, immediately after a Democrat repairs the problems created by the previous Republican president.  If we didn't have so many racist white people and self hating Hispanics we would never see another Republican president.
> 
> Can we send people back to Europe?


Some might construe this post as racist.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some might construe this post as racist.



*Or a " Vivid " display of Ignorance...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> People of color are at least as racist as whitey.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 13, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/conservatives-criticize-republican-federal-deficit-trump-spending-record-congress-debt-tax-cuts-1454024
> 
> Let's hear the right wing, non-conservative, non -fiscally literate, non-economists explain this one.  The facts are out there.  My company is preparing for the coming recession.  Looks like Trump got the news this morning and decided to put off implementation of the latest round of tariffs until December.  I agree that China is a crooked country but having a guy with 5 bankruptcies calling shots is like having the inmates running the asylum.  The economy is screwed by a Republican president, again, immediately after a Democrat repairs the problems created by the previous Republican president.  If we didn't have so many racist white people and self hating Hispanics we would never see another Republican president.
> 
> Can we send people back to Europe?


It’s a good damn thing Walt Disney never became POTUS.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some might construe this post as racist.


Yeah, he meant to say we should send the illegals back to Europe.
Which reminds me, how did your family get here?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, he meant to say we should send the illegals back to Europe.
> Which reminds me, how did your family get here?


Which family member would you like to know about?
I was born here.

Do you consider me an illegal alien?


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which family member would you like to know about?
> I was born here.
> 
> Do you consider me an illegal alien?


Wondering how your parents and grandparents got here. Did they come with documentation?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which family member would you like to know about?
> I was born here.
> 
> Do you consider me an illegal alien?


Of course you’re an illegal alien.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Wondering how your parents and grandparents got here. Did they come with documentation?


What was the law back then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s a good damn thing Walt Disney never became POTUS.


I wonder if it’s the unemployment numbers of people of color that has MAP concerned.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was the law back then?


Look it up. Sounds like Ricky's embarrassed, maybe?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course you’re an illegal alien.


How do you figure?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Wondering how your parents and grandparents got here. Did they come with documentation?


They were born here too.
How many generations does it take to become legal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course you’re an illegal alien.


I don't take coffee, I take tea, my dear
I like my toast done on one side
And you can hear it in my accent when I talk
I'm an Englishman in New York

See me walking down Fifth Avenue
A walking cane here at my side
I take it everywhere I walk
I'm an Englishman in New York

Oh, I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien
I'm an Englishman in New York
Oh, I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien
I'm an Englishman in New York


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Look it up. Sounds like Ricky's embarrassed, maybe?


Trying to prove Im a legal citizen to you?
Yeah, I geuss thats a little embarrassing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't take coffee, I take tea, my dear
> I like my toast done on one side
> And you can hear it in my accent when I talk
> I'm an Englishman in New York
> ...


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trying to prove Im a legal citizen to you?
> Yeah, I geuss thats a little embarrassing.


You already said you were born here so that makes you legal.
I was asking about your parents.
Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They were born here too.
> How many generations does it take to become legal?


Ask the kids born here who were separated from their parents.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask the kids born here who were separated from their parents.


What was the law back then?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was the law back then?


Back when?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask the kids born here who were separated from their parents.


Sad that their parents are illegal aliens.
In a perfect world we wouldn't need laws or even borders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Back when?


When they were born here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sad that their parents are illegal aliens.
> In a perfect world we wouldn't need laws or even borders.


Melania got her parents in.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania got her parents in.


And...?
Didnt Obama get some of his Kenyan kin in?

Do you think the POTUS might have a little sway in that direction?

Its sad that the world isnt perfect, I get it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When they were born here.


When who was born here?
The kids who have illegal alien parents?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/conservatives-criticize-republican-federal-deficit-trump-spending-record-congress-debt-tax-cuts-1454024
> 
> Let's hear the right wing, non-conservative, non -fiscally literate, non-economists explain this one.  The facts are out there.  My company is preparing for the coming recession.  Looks like Trump got the news this morning and decided to put off implementation of the latest round of tariffs until December.  I agree that China is a crooked country but having a guy with 5 bankruptcies calling shots is like having the inmates running the asylum.  The economy is screwed by a Republican president, again, immediately after a Democrat repairs the problems created by the previous Republican president.  If we didn't have so many racist white people and self hating Hispanics we would never see another Republican president.
> 
> Can we send people back to Europe?


If the Democrats nominate another Hillary type candidate that takes the voters for granted, they will loose again...

FDR sent people back to Europe in 40's that were seeking political asylum. They were Jewish. 
FDR also confiscated property and locked up American citizens simply because they were of Japanese descent. 
FDR was a segregationist.
FDR was a Democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the Democrats nominate another Hillary type candidate that takes the voters for granted, they will loose again...
> 
> FDR sent people back to Europe in 40's that were seeking political asylum. They were Jewish.
> FDR also confiscated property and locked up American citizens simply because they were of Japanese descent.
> ...


I don’t think facts will work against these people, they just don’t care.
They also have a selective memory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania got her parents in.


She can stay.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the Democrats nominate another Hillary type candidate that takes the voters for granted, they will loose again...
> 
> FDR sent people back to Europe in 40's that were seeking political asylum. They were Jewish.
> FDR also confiscated property and locked up American citizens simply because they were of Japanese descent.
> ...


Correct first paragraph.
Totally irrelevant remainder.

Meanwhile how about the massive spending and ever-increasing deficits under Trump? The GW Bush school of GOP economics. 
That’s why the dummies like him so much...it’s how they run their own budgets.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> And...?
> Didnt Obama get some of his Kenyan kin in?
> 
> Do you think the POTUS might have a little sway in that direction?
> ...


Hilarious, full blinder mode.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the Democrats nominate another Hillary type candidate that takes the voters for granted, they will loose again...
> 
> FDR sent people back to Europe in 40's that were seeking political asylum. They were Jewish.
> FDR also confiscated property and locked up American citizens simply because they were of Japanese descent.
> ...


Times change, parties move alliances. The Democrats use to be the party of the south. Republicans use to be the party of Reagan. Wow how things have changed, no more shining city on the hill that's for sure.

I see you guys have gone back into full whataboutism mode. Worry about what is happening now, you can't change the past, but oh yeah, you sure do try though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2019)

AUGUST 14, 2019
*Of Course, There’s a White' Nationalist Terrorist Threat'!*
By Christopher Chantrill
Back on August 4, 2019 our editorial friends at the New York Timesdeclared that “We Have a White Nationalist Terrorist Problem.” (H/T C.J. Hopkins)

Of course they think that. Bless their hearts.

Just imagine how things look from the New York Times building. Here they were, skimming along as unconcernedly as a seagull, basking in the sunset glow of the First Black President and finally, after 20,000 years of bigotry, gay marriage, and then the roof falls in. Some outer-borough yahoo gets elected President of the United States.

What’s the first thing that the Good People would think? Exactly. It’s a conspiracy.

But the next thing, after the outer-borough yahoo unexpectedly dodges the deep state plot to defenestrate him, is to imagine a terrorist movement. I mean, if Trump is still here after they’ve thrown the book at him, he must represent something more sinister than they thought.

White supremacy, in other words, is a violent, interconnected transnational ideology. Its adherents are gathering in anonymous, online forums to spread their ideas, plotting attacks, and cheering on acts of terrorism.

Boy, oh boy. That sounds ominous. We’d better mobilize all the forces of government to attack and defeat this existential threat. And there is nothing more existential than a threat to the power of the ruling class.

Maybe our educated betters are now ready to understand what we normals felt when Joseph McCarthy saw reds under the bed, back in the day.

When there really was an international Communist conspiracy that was not just a bunch of white nobodies in their parents’ basements, but a real global movement backed by an expansionist totalitarian state that had inspired many of the best and brightest to spy for a foreign power against their government.

When all the best people sneered and named and shamed the folks who said, watch out, there are Communists in the State Department.

But I get it. When things start to go wrong with your project, the easiest thing is to lash out and blame -- the tea lady.



Ocasio-Cortez positions herself as a ‘useful idiot’
That is why, dear ruling-class liberals, I have created my maxim,

There is no such thing as justice, only injustice.

I created the idea for my own benefit, to remind me that things that I believe are just and proper are considered by many others to be unjust, straight up.






It could be, but don’t quote me on this, that some things that the Editorial Board of the New YorkTimes thinks are just and proper are experienced by millions of Americans as the very polluted source of injustice.

Item: The United States government passed a Civil Rights Act in 1964 that forbade discrimination on the basis of race and sex. Within a few years the U.S. government was forcing employers to discriminate on the basis of race and sex through the policy of Affirmative Action. Later relabeled as Diversity, because Justice Sandra O’Connor. I wonder if some people might experience that as unjust.

Item: In Losing Ground, Charles Murray in the 1980s noted that the Great Society programs that significantly increased government spending on the poor were heavily instrumented so that social scientists could report on the glorious success of these programs. When the results came in and showed that the programs didn’t work, the government did not accept the settled science and did not terminate the unsuccessful programs. I wonder if some people might think that was unjust.

Item: In The Bell Curve, Charles Murray in the 1990s argued that U.S. society was segregating by IQ, and while this was great for the “cognitive elite” it would not be good for groups with IQs below average. Liberals all accused Murray of racism. I wonder if some people might find this to be what Big Daddy once called “mendacity.”

Item: In Coming Apart, Charles Murray in the 2000s showed White America divided like Gaul into three parts. The top 25 percent were doing fine, with great careers and merger marriages. The middle 40 percent were doing so-so. But for the bottom 35 percent things were not good; the men did not work much and the women did not marry much. Sad! I wonder if those folks in the bottom 35 percent might think the system is unjust.

Now, the Southern Poverty Law Center says that,

According to Murray, disadvantaged groups are disadvantaged because, on average, they cannot compete with white men, who are intellectually, psychologically and morally superior.

But I’d say that, according to Murray, the current system of education and credentialism and government programs is perfectly set up to make life delightful for ruling-class liberals, but fiendishly difficult for people with low IQ, whether former slaves or former hillbillies.

Who are you going to believe? The SPLC or Christopher Chantrill? Your choice.

But go ahead, Editorial Board. Keep peddling your “white nationalist terrorist” schtick. There’s a pony in there somewhere, I know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2019)

AUGUST 14, 2019
*‘Assimilate or Leave’ has Always Been U.S. Immigration Policy*
By Civis Americanus
The Democratic Left or DemLeft has denounced as racist Trump's recommendation that "the Squad" of four left-wing Members of Congress go back to where they (or their ancestors) came from if they do not like the United States. The DemLeft has doubled down on this accusation by defining the Squad as "women of color" even though Rashida Tlaib is no more a person of color than Donald Trump.

The truth is instead that the Democratic Left has put into practice advice misattributed to Joseph Goebbels: "Accuse the other side of that which you are guilty." The DemLeft is itself the real purveyor of divisive racial identity politics that undermine American Nationalism; the force that has held our country together for more than 240 years and has made the United States the greatest nation on earth.

*American Nationalism is Inclusive of All Who Share Our Values*

It is very easy to be an American Nationalist. We come in all colors so there is no "us" to look like, and we have freedom of religion so there is no "us" to pray like. You must however share our collective national values to be one of us.  This is far from a new concept as shown by the Prussian reformer Johann Fichte's (1808) Addresses to the German Nation. Fichte "…did not divide man-kind into Germans and non-Germans, but rather into those who believed in the spontaneous originality and liberty of man and those who did not. The former, Fichte held, were Germans, no matter what their racial or political affiliation; the latter were not" (Koppel S. Pinson, Modern Germany; its History and Civilization).
American Nationalism is similarly inclusive of all who share our values, and it has zero tolerance for discrimination against any American's race, ethnicity, gender, religion, or sexual orientation. Theodore Roosevelt's 1894 essay on “True Americanism” elaborated of recent immigrants, "An immense number of them have become completely Americanized, and these stand on exactly the same plane as the descendants of any Puritan, Cavalier, or Knickerbocker among us, and do their full and honorable share of the nation’s work."

The proposition that people who do not like the United States should go back where they or their ancestors came from predates Donald Trump by almost 200 years. The “Annual Register” of 1820 said of Caucasian immigrants from German-speaking countries, "…if they cannot accommodate themselves to the moral, political, and physical state of this country, the Atlantic Ocean will always be open to them to return to their native countries." Theodore Roosevelt added of predominantly Caucasian immigrants, "It is an immense benefit to the European immigrant to change him into an American citizen. To bear the name of American is to bear the most honorable titles; and whoever does not so believe has no business to bear the name at all, and, if he comes from Europe, the sooner he goes back there the better." Donald Trump has therefore said nothing that has not been said many times before, and by some of our nation's most respected leaders.






Fichte's and Roosevelt's premise was therefore quite simple: anybody who shares our values is one of us, and those who do not share our values do not belong among us, except perhaps as temporary visitors. There are serious questions as to whether "the Squad" and other members of the extreme left wing of the Democratic Party share American values.

Let's start with Squad member Ayanna Pressley (D-MA) who said, "We don’t need any more brown faces that don’t want to be a brown voice. We don’t need any more black faces that don’t want to be a black voice.” If a white member of Congress said, "We don't need any more white faces that don't want to be a white voice," we would wonder where he kept his sheet and hood, and we would probably find them. Squad member Ilhan Omar added, "This is not going to be the country of white people." If a Caucasian member of Congress said, "This is not going to be the country of black people," we would expect and probably find a sheet and hood.

Theodore Roosevelt would have almost certainly opined that we don't need any faces of any color that don't want to be American voices. Those that want to be white, black, or brown voices should go back where they (or their ancestors) came from, and the white voices can take their sheets and hoods with them. A story by Robert A. Heinlein meanwhile features an African-American President of the United States who says, "A group calling itself La Raza had better mean the human race -- the whole human race -- or they'll get the same treatment from me as the Ku Klux Klan." This is exactly the treatment that any form of divisive racial identity politics -- Black nationalism, White nationalism, Nation of Islam, or La Raza -- deserves.

Squad member Rashida Tlaib tweeted: "When will the world stop dehumanizing our Palestinian people who just want to be free?" Tlaib's Palestinian people just to want to be free to abuse and terrorize Jews, Christians, Muslims who do not share Hamas' depraved ideology, women and LGBT people, but the bottom line is that if Tlaib considers herself a Palestinian, she should follow Theodore Roosevelt's advice, renounce her American citizenship, and move to "Palestine." Tlaib also argued "…that Palestinians are not responsible for terrorism or vitriol, even as she has lambasted the president’s use of words and called Israel a white-supremacist nation." If Tlaib's Palestinian people are not responsible, then who launched all those rockets and arson balloons at Israel -- the bogeyman?

Ilhan Omar tweeted, "Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel" while adding, "It's all about the Benjamins ($100 bills), baby" -- an obvious reference to Jews and money. Omar apologized for this remark but is apparently sorry only that she got caught because she later joined fellow Squad members Tlaib and Ocasio-Cortez to support boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) against Israel. BDS is nothing more than a way to support Hamaswithout violating laws against providing direct material support to a terrorist organization. Israel, and not Tlaib's Palestinian people, shares American values on the rights and dignity of women, LGBT people, and people of other religions. Omar also equated the Somali deaths during the battle of Mogadishu to those of American soldiers.

These issues have nothing to do with the color of "the Squad's" skins (at least one of which is Caucasian) and everything to do with the content of its character. Theodore Roosevelt and the author of the material in the Annual Register of 1820 would have probably reached the same conclusion as President Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2019)

August 14, 2019
*So which party is truly more racist?*
By Jack Hellner
White supremacy has been in the news lately and a leftist Harvard professor, Lawrence Tribe, said the other day that white supremacists are opposed to abortion because they are afraid that too many white babies will be aborted and it would make America less white. 

Laurence Tribe’s Fact-Free Defense of Abortion Rights

_A cherished myth of abortion-rights supporters is making the rounds again, this time peddled by someone who should know better: Harvard Law professor Laurence Tribe. Despite having argued dozens of cases before the United States Supreme Court, Tribe evidently has difficulty uncovering basic facts. Or perhaps, like most blind defenders of the right to kill unborn human beings, he simply disregards them as needed to suit his agenda._

_On Sunday, the esteemed professor asserted that white supremacists oppose abortion. He then used this false claim to insinuate a sinister connection between racist and pro-life views:_

_“White Supremacists oppose abortion because they fear it’ll reduce the number of white infants and thus contribute to what they fear as non-white “replacement.” Never underestimate the way these issues and agendas are linked. This turns “intersectionality” on its head.”_

_Here Tribe manages to get everything wrong but the part that undermines his argument. There is indeed a link between abortion and white supremacists’ concern about “non-white replacement.” It is precisely because of this fear that white supremacists and members of the alt-Right have long supported legal abortion, applauding the fact that minority women abort their children at disproportionate rates._

It is a shame that someone who has everything so backwards can teach the children, and at what is supposedly a prestigious university, no less. 

Fact is, abortion has always killed more black and brown children than white children. White supremacists support abortion, just like all the Democrats running, and most of the media, too, because they know that brown and black babies are aborted at a much higher rate than their percentage of the population. By default, abortion makes America whiter. It seems that the Democrats running are much more supportive of white supremacists than Trump or the Republicans.

The founder of Planned Parenthood, Margaret Sanger, wanted to limit immigration to those she approved of and wanted abortion to 'cleanse' America of those she deemed undesirable. 

If We’re Tearing Down White Supremacy, Start With Planned Parenthood

_The racist, eugenicist roots of Planned Parenthood are well-documented, as is the paranoid racial and eugenic visions of its founder, Margaret Sanger, who spoke of her desire to create “a new race with a racial soul” in the United States, once cheerfully spoke before a women’s Klan meeting, desired to “keep the doors of Immigration closed” to those “whose condition is known to be detrimental to the stamina of the race,” and yearned to accentuate “the better racial elements in our society” so as to erase from the population “defective stocks—those human weeds which threaten the blooming of the finest flowers of American civilization.”_

In her depraved mind, that meant minorities and the physically and mentally disabled, all so we could have a 'cleaner' race. That would be a good definition of a racist and a white supremacist. Yet Democrats support whatever her brainchild, Planned Parenthood, wants. They didn't even care when tapes came out showing that abortion is a sick industry which crushes and crunches babies while saving valuable body parts and selling them for profit. The fact that the babies had valuable body parts show that they were humans, not blobs.

I believe every Democrat running should be required to answer the following questions:

Doesn’t your support of abortion on demand, when black and brown babies are aborted at a very high rate lead to a whiter America than Republicans who want to limit abortion?

Which party is more racist: The party that supports abortion on demand or the party which wants more black and brown babies to be born so they can have a chance to lead a long and productive life?


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey Joe are you feeling a little defensive about racism this morning? Jesus...


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask the kids born here who were separated from their parents.


*Where is there reference to Children ( Born here ) of Illegals being *
*separated from " Their " Parents after crossing into the United States*
*illegally whether thru a legal port of entry or between legal ports of*
*entry under this administration .....*

*Post a Valid report stating such an act.....!!!*

*A Valid Report Rodent.....as you do have a hard time with comprehension.*


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2019)

Steve King discussing his sex life -- TMI!


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, full blinder mode.
> *Oh no Rodent.....We see the " Time Stamp " when YOU posted...*
> 
> *333 x 2 = 666*
> ...



*Mesphistopheles has a firm grip on your shoulders....*

*Seek the TRUTH and flush the LIES you propagate...*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Mesphistopheles has a firm grip on your shoulders....*
> 
> *Seek the TRUTH and flush the LIES you propagate...*


“flush” the lies?   Seriously, your coprophilia predilections need professional help.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “flush” the lies?
> 
> Seriously, your coprophilia predilections
> 
> need professional help.



*Your Spelling sucks...*

*




*

*But yur good entertainment.....Go Bob Go....!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2019)

*11-Year-Old Allegedly Raped Repeatedly By Two Illegal Immigrants*
August 14th, 2019
_





Two Illegal Immigrants Allegedly Rape 11-Year-Old In Maryland Montgomery County Police Dept)
Two illegal immigrants have been charged with second degree rape of the same 11-year-old girl in Maryland.

Montgomery County Police arrested Mauricio Barrera-Navidad, 29, of Damascus, Maryland, and Carlos Palacios-Amaya, 28, of Gaithersburg, Maryland, for allegedly raping the same under-aged girl on multiple occasions, WJLA reports.




_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *11-Year-Old Allegedly Raped Repeatedly By Two Illegal Immigrants*
> August 14th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


I wonder why you don't report on all the other, 96%, of crime in America? You know, the crime committed by 'mericans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder why you don't report on all the other, 96%, of crime in America? You know, the crime committed by 'mericans?


Because they are Americans, OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are Americans, OBVI.


So it's ok for citizens to commit crimes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

When is the Melania news conference that we were promised? You know the one where she explains her immigration situation and how she entered the US? . . . it's been three years.

. . . and what about chain migration and her parents?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's ok for citizens to commit crimes.


Of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

SAPD, Facebook
JOHN BINDER14 Aug 20191,058
4:04
*An illegal alien, repeatedly freed into the United States by federal immigration officials, has been convicted of murdering 20-year-old Jared Vargas in San Antonio, Texas, last year.*

A jury convicted 20-year-old Ernesto Esquivel-Garcia, an illegal alien from Mexico, of brutally murdering Vargas in June 2018 and then leaving his body in an apartment complex before setting it on fire.

Vargas, a cybersecurity student at the University of Texas at San Antonio, was found murdered by Esquivel-Garcia on June 18, 2018, when firefighters arrived at the scene of an apartment set ablaze.

Prosecutors said the illegal alien had brutally strangled and stabbed Vargas to death before setting his body on fire in the apartment complex. The murder occurred after Esquivel-Garcia had been twice released from police and federal custody back into the U.S. and was only given a voluntary deportation order despite having a criminal record.

In March 2017, the illegal alien was arrested for drunk driving and was eventually turned over to the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency. Though he was placed into deportation proceedings, an immigration judge allowed him to post bond, and he was released back into the interior of the country.

In May 2018, a month before Vargas was murdered, Esquivel-Garcia was again put into ICE custody and local police custody but was able to post bond and be released back into the U.S. with only the promise that he would self-deport.

Vargas’s mother, Lori, posted on the Facebook page dedicated to her son’s memory, calling the murder and the trial a “horrific experience” that has permanently separated her from her son.

“I would like to thank all those who have supported us through this horrific experience,” Lori Vargas wrote.


A photo memorial of 20-year-old college student Jared Vargas, a loving brother to his twin and little sister, who was murdered by an illegal alien in June 2018. (Photo via Facebook)

“Jared’s death was senseless, brutal and unnecessary at the hands of his murderer Ernesto Esquivel Garcia. Jared’s death was also preventable,” she continued:

His murderer, an illegal alien had been in ICE and Bexar County custody repeatedly, ending with an Immigration Judge granting a voluntary departure judgment. Just 2 weeks later, Ernesto murdered Jared. Because of this heinous act, I am permanently separated from my son and his siblings are permanently separated from their brother. [Emphasis added]

Jared was a full time college student, sometimes working two jobs to support himself independently. His infectious spirit and funny “Jaredisims” brought laughter to those around him no matter what the circumstance was. I find myself thinking about Jared’s adventures and what kind of life he would have had; how many more people he would have met; lives positively touched/influenced by him. He was full of hopes, dreams and had unlimited determination to achieve all he wanted in life. [Emphasis added]

The “simple truth” surrounding Jared’s death will forever be unknown. “How did he die? Why did he have to die? Did he die quickly? Did he suffer? What was going through his mind the moment he took his last breath?” — Those are the questions I am haunted with and those questions repeat in my head constantly. [Emphasis added]

I didn’t get to see my son, hold his hand, and touch his face one last time. I said my final good bye looking at a casket through glass as he was cremated. I can no longer have silence in my house; I can no longer sit in peace with my thoughts because those questions surrounding Jared’s death consume me. I struggle grieving over the loss of a child while trying to be the supportive, involved and uplifting mom I have to be for my other two children, his twin brother and younger sister. “Flyin’ high on them positive vibes” was his motto and that summed up how he lived his life. I no longer get to hear those words spoken from Jared’s mouth. I have to now look at those words written on his urn in remembrance. I miss my son. I miss my Jared. [Emphasis added]

Esquivel-Garcia is set to be sentenced for murder at a later date and faces life in prison.

Jared Vargas leaves behind his twin brother, in college, and a little sister, in high school, as well as his parents and countless loved ones and friends. A GoFundMe page has been set up in his honor to help his twin brother and little sister in their schooling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

*Planned Parenthood set to exit federal family planning program unless court intervenes*
*The abortion provider's withdrawal from Title X could happen in days*


_





Paul Hennessy/NurPhoto via Getty Images)
BRECK DUMAS

Planned Parenthood says it will have no other choice but to withdraw from the federal family planning program known as Title X, unless an appeals court steps in to halt new rules put in place by the Trump administration.

*What are the details?*
The abortion provider is involved in a lawsuit seeking to overturn a revision of Title X put forth by the Department of Health and Human Services in February, which states that no funds appropriated to the program "may be used in programs where abortion is a method of family planning and related statutory requirements."

Planned Parenthood spokeswoman Erica Sackin told The Associated Press that unless the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in San Francisco intervenes, the organization's clinics "will be formally out of the Title X program" by Monday. The organization also sent a letter on Wednesday pleading with the court to stop the new rules, saying otherwise it "will be forced to withdraw" from the family planning program by close of business on Aug. 19. 
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

Hilarious, someone jokingly tells t he should think about buying Greenland and t being t, dumb as a rock, he doesn't even see through the ruse. Almost mean if it wasnt so funny . . . next t will bring back snipe hunting after someone tells him Obama outlawed it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

"If it wasn't for rape and incest . . ."


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Check out Mooch saying what’s what...
Trump is un-American.

Trump has figured out a way to push people so that the average person says, “Okay, wait a minute.” They’ve lost their—they’re too emotionally invested in hating. I don’t hate him. He needs to be dismantled because he’s un-American; he’s hurting our civics, and he’s hurting our culture; and he’s done a good job of proving that some of the policies he has work. Let’s get the policies in place. Same policies, less crazy.
This is an observational objective thing: the guy’s nuts. We’ve gotta defeat him. Everybody in the Republican Party knows it. They don’t want to lose their mantle of power and their mantle of leadership, so let’s primary the guy. And by the way, let’s find somebody younger, charismatic, understands the issues, can reach into the population and say, “Yeah, I got it.” But come on, this guy is gonna take us off the rails.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Check out Mooch saying what’s what...
> Trump is un-American.
> 
> Trump has figured out a way to push people so that the average person says, “Okay, wait a minute.” They’ve lost their—they’re too emotionally invested in hating. I don’t hate him. He needs to be dismantled because he’s un-American; he’s hurting our civics, and he’s hurting our culture; and he’s done a good job of proving that some of the policies he has work. Let’s get the policies in place. Same policies, less crazy.
> This is an observational objective thing: the guy’s nuts. We’ve gotta defeat him. Everybody in the Republican Party knows it. They don’t want to lose their mantle of power and their mantle of leadership, so let’s primary the guy. And by the way, let’s find somebody younger, charismatic, understands the issues, can reach into the population and say, “Yeah, I got it.” But come on, this guy is gonna take us off the rails.


Just another sore loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/



Newly Declassified Documents Show Hillary’s Server Was Compromised, Emails Forwarded to Chinese Email Account


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

AUGUST 15, 2019
*Roger Goodell proves to be completely spineless by partnering with Jay-Z*
By The Skipper
The National Football League has officially partnered with rapper Shawn "Jay-Z" Carter's entertainment company, Roc Nation, on a host of business initiatives including serving as the "face" of the NFL's Inspire Change social justice initiative as well as playing a large role in its entertainment operations.  The partnership was first reported by Front Office Sport.

"With its global reach, the National Football League has the platform and opportunity to inspire change across the country," Carter said in a press release. "Roc Nation has shown that entertainment and enacting change are not mutually exclusive ideas -- instead, we unify them. This partnership is an opportunity to strengthen the fabric of communities across America."

"Every conversation I've had with Jay has been inspiring," NFL commissioner Roger Goodell said Wednesday. "Not just on his perspective on the process of how we do the entertainment, but what we should try to achieve. We always say we should get better and we should evolve. We think we should partner with the best, and that's why we're sitting here. We believe we're partnering with the best. So, his perspective is going to drive us."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

This just in,



The Democrats Are Insane

Posted at 4:00 am on August 16, 2019 by Mike Ford

_ 














The justices of the U.S. Supreme Court gather for a formal group portrait to include the new Associate Justice, top row, far right, at the Supreme Court Building in Washington, Friday, Nov. 30, 2018. Seated from left: Associate Justice Stephen Breyer, Associate Justice Clarence Thomas, Chief Justice of the United States John G. Roberts, Associate Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg and Associate Justice Samuel Alito Jr. Standing behind from left: Associate Justice Neil Gorsuch, Associate Justice Sonia Sotomayor, Associate Justice Elena Kagan and Associate Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)




The Democrats Are Insane
As noted yesterday by my colleague Sarah Lee, the Democrats have once again threatened to pack the Supreme Court if it rules “improperly” on gun control. From Fox News





https://www.foxnews.com/politics/senate-dems-deliver-stunning-warning-to-supreme-court-heal-or-face-restructuring

Several high-profile Senate Democrats warned the Supreme Court in pointed terms this week that it could face a fundamental restructuring if justices do not take steps to “heal” the court in the near future.

We’ve been to this rodeo before under Franklin Roosevelt and we all know what “heal” means. “Vote our way—or else.” Interpreting the constitution according to the clear text and intent of the Founders and Framers is according to the Leftists, some sort of disease that needs to be eradicated. More from the article, emphasis mine.

The ominous and unusual warning was delivered as part of a brief filed Monday in a case related to a New York City gun law. Sens. Sheldon Whitehouse, D-R.I., Richard Blumenthal, D-Conn., Mazie Hirono, D-Hawaii, Richard Durbin, D-Ill., and Kirsten Gillibrand, D-N.Y., referenced rulings by the court’s conservative majority* in claiming it is suffering from some sort of affliction which must be remedied*.

Here is the actual language used by these Leftists

The Supreme Court is not well. And the people know it,” the brief said. “Perhaps the Court can heal itself before the public demands it be ‘restructured in order to reduce the influence of politics.’

This is yet another case of Democrat projection. The Quinnipiac poll they cite, claims that the majority of Americans believe the Supreme Court is increasingly motivated by politics. And they are right! But it’s the Democrats who insert politics into everything, including judicial appointments. Just look at what they did to Clarence Thomas and Brett Kavenaugh in order to keep a court make up favoring them.

What has them enraged, is that real Americans are fighting back against their nonsense and it’s driving them insane. They see President Trump making inroads with “their” minority base of Blacks and Hispanics. That’s why all of the sudden, racism has now become the number one threat to our society…or so they say.





This latest ploy by the Democrats is just more of the same, as they know that the Supreme Court might be slipping away from them for at least a generation. Inserting such a non-too-veiled threat in a brief in a gun control case not only demonstrates their panic at the direction the Court is going, but also reflects their darkest desire—to take firearms away from law abiding citizens—by force if necessary. Their message is quite clear, and directed primarily at Chief Justice Roberts, “Vote our way, or the court, whose reputation you turn yourself and the Constitution inside out to protect, will be totally destroyed.”





There’s a very good chance that Chief Justice Roberts will succumb to this threat, for the “good of the court and its ‘reputation.’” What he fails to realize, is that no matter what he decides on any of these cases, if given the chance the Leftists are going to attempt to pack the court. They cannot afford to let it continue to become more conservative. They have seen the writing on the wall. President Trump is going to be reelected, thus likely giving him the opportunity to select another conservative Associate Justice, maybe two. They will do as they have since the 2020 election, disregard the clear will of the voters and do whatever it takes to come out on top.





These people never quit. They are flat out insane. If they cannot win at the ballot box, they attempt to subvert the simple exercise of properly elected government by bogging it down with legal injunctions. When those ultimately fail at the highest level, they threaten to radically alter the make up of the Supreme Court to get their way. Along the way, they radicalize their base followers to the point that they commit unspeakable violence as in El Paso and Dayton and Charlottesville—then they blame Conservatives.





This nonsense has to stop. 2020 needs to be a blowout for Republicans. If we allow the Democrats to regain power, they will surely destroy the Republic. This isn’t just about the Second Amendment. This is about Democrat desire to disarm the populace as their first step on the road to absolute control.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

*Donald Trump Rips Democrats for Calling Supporters ‘Nazis’*





AP Photo/Patrick Semansky
CHARLIE SPIERING15 Aug 20194,543
1:56
*President Donald Trump criticized Democrats on Thursday for describing him and his supporters as “Nazis.”*

“They view everybody as fascist and Nazis,” Trump said. “They use that term Nazi. This was a term, you could not even use it, now they use it on, like, a regular basis.”


Trump pointed out that Democrats (like Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez) accused the border agents of running “concentration camps” despite their “heroic” efforts to secure the border.

“They do an incredible job,” he said, referring border agents.

The president spoke about Democrats during his political rally in New Hampshire, where thousands of supporters cheered his political message.

He criticized Democrats for refusing to fix the immigration and asylum loopholes to keep out illegal immigrants.

“They look down upon the hard-working citizens who truly make our country run,” he said.

Trump described his supporters as the “greatest political movement in the history of this country” and said that it was built on “love.”

“Our movement is built on love, we love our families, we love our faith, we love our flag, and we love our freedom, that’s what it’s about,” he said, adding, “We love our neighbors and we love our country.”

He repeated his dedication to the United States and its citizens first.

“We have to take care of our own,” he said. “You haven’t heard that from a politician or a political leader in a long time. It’s called America First.”

During his speech, a protester interrupted and was quickly shouted down by the president’s supporters with chants of “USA!”

“That guy has a serious weight problem,” Trump said, as the protester was ushered out of the arena. “Go home, start exercising … he’s got a bigger problem than I do. Get him out of here please.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Check out Mooch saying what’s what...
> Trump is un-American.
> 
> Trump has figured out a way to push people so that the average person says, “Okay, wait a minute.” They’ve lost their—they’re too emotionally invested in hating. I don’t hate him. He needs to be dismantled because he’s un-American; he’s hurting our civics, and he’s hurting our culture; and he’s done a good job of proving that some of the policies he has work. Let’s get the policies in place. Same policies, less crazy.
> This is an observational objective thing: the guy’s nuts. We’ve gotta defeat him. Everybody in the Republican Party knows it. They don’t want to lose their mantle of power and their mantle of leadership, so let’s primary the guy. And by the way, let’s find somebody younger, charismatic, understands the issues, can reach into the population and say, “Yeah, I got it.” But come on, this guy is gonna take us off the rails.


The economic inroads into this country that are being given to our two biggest adversaries, China and Russia, by the McConnells, is a large problem. It can affect the way this country is governed.
What is a factory in a one factory town?
Everything.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Bernie Sanders, the man who came closest to being elected President of any Jew in USA history, says we should cut all aid to Israel if they are not going to respect the US Congress.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Donald Trump Rips Democrats for Calling Supporters ‘Nazis’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet the fat shamed fellah is a trump supporter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Bernie Sanders, the man who came closest to being elected President of any Jew in USA history, says we should cut all aid to Israel if they are not going to respect the US Congress.


Do you thing they deserve respect?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you thing they deserve respect?


I love how you said that with a Ricky Ricardo accent.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you thing they deserve respect?


Do you think they deserve billions?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Bernie Sanders, the man who came closest to being elected President of any Jew in USA history, says we should cut all aid to Israel if they are not going to respect the US Congress.


t is politicizing support for Israel. That isn't good for Israel. Netanyahu is throwing all his chips in on t.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is politicizing support for Israel.
> That isn't good for Israel.
> Netanyahu is throwing all his chips in on t.


*RESPECT is what those two Low Life Congresswomen *
*will learn sooner or later.....*

*Go on ....tell the forum how YOU learned to disrespect*
*others....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you think they deserve billions?


Did you not understand the question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is politicizing support for Israel. That isn't good for Israel. Netanyahu is throwing all his chips in on t.


Why not? Libs hate Jews, always have.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not? Libs hate Jews, always have.


Clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is politicizing support for Israel. That isn't good for Israel. Netanyahu is throwing all his chips in on t.


When was support for Israel not political.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When was support for Israel not political.


The current state of Israel is a creation of the western democracies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The current state of Israel is a creation of the western democracies.


Since when?


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Since when?


When the Zionist movement began to take traction in Europe in the 19th Century, Palestine was a province of the Ottoman Empire.  The Turks were happy to welcome investment from European and then American Zionists, so they did not interfere with the process of Zionists acquiring undeveloped land and converting it to profitable agricultural and industrial uses, thus raising the tax base.  In the early years of World War I, the governments of France and Great Britain came to an agreement about how to split off pieces of the Ottoman Empire, should the results of the war result in favor of the Allies.  Critical to current politics, the Palestine province was to become a British Protectorate, not quite a colony but under British civil and military control. After the war concluded with the Treaty of Versailles, the newly-created League of Nations wiped out the Ottoman Empire, and the British and French got control of the areas they wanted as agreed.  Associated with the agreement was a plan for the British to create a Jewish state in Palestine, hoping to secure European and American Jewish support for the effort.  The British and French interests were eventually supposed to mature into independent states (roughly corresponding to present-day Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan).  However, the whole world got distracted by WW2, so the plans sat on the back burner for a while.  When peace returned, and it became apparent that a Jewish state would be formed somewhere in the British mandate area, there was a lot of local political resistance, but all parties wanted the British out.  The UN had replaced the League of Nations as a focus of international diplomacy, and a UN plan to partition Palestine into a Jewish state and a traditional remnant led to a war between the Zionist Jewish forces, put in place, financed, and supported militarily by the Western democracies, and the traditional Moslem inhabitants.  When Israel declared itself into existence in 1949, the USA was the first nation to recognize the new government.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> The current state of Israel is a creation of the western democracies.


See what I mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*Poll: Half of Hispanic Americans Approve of Trump Following ICE Raids*





ROBYN BECK/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER16 Aug 20191,443
2:44
*After the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency raided multiple Mississippi food processing plants for hiring illegal alien workers, President Trump’s support among Hispanic voters has remained solid and a record total of black Americans now support him.*

Last week, ICE agents conducted the largest workplace raid in more than a decade across seven food processing plants in Mississippi, netting the arrests of 680 illegal aliens. That same day, though, ICE officials said they released about 300 of the illegal workers back into the U.S. on “humanitarian grounds.” More than 200 of the illegal workers had prior criminal records.

The latest Zogby Analytics poll, conducted days after the highly-publicized ICE raids, finds that about 49 percent of Hispanic Americans approve of the job Trump is doing as president. Another 51 percent said they disapprove.

Meanwhile, Trump’s support among black Americans has surged. Nearly three-in-ten black Americans now say they support the job Trump is doing as president — the second consecutive poll showing over a quarter of black Americans support Trump. About seven-in-ten black Americans said they disapprove of Trump.

Since the raids, the food processing plants have been forced to hold job fairs in the area, potentially increasing wages and bettering working conditions to attract and compete for American workers rather than relying on an underclass of exploited illegal workers. One potential worker said the processing plant was offering $12 an hour, but he would like to negotiate a salary of $15 an hour.

The country’s importation of 1.5 million illegal and legal immigrants every year is particularly burdensome on working class minorities, newly arrived immigrants, and black Americans.

Every one percent increase in the immigrant composition of American workers’ occupations reduces their weekly wages by about 0.5 percent, researcher Steven Camarotta has found. This means the average native-born American worker today has his weekly wages reduced by perhaps 8.5 percent because of current legal immigration levels — not factoring in the wage depression caused by the roughly 7.5 million illegal aliens currently holding U.S. jobs.

The poll surveyed nearly 900 likely U.S. voters nationwide between August 9 and August 12, with a margin of error of +/- 3.3 percentage points.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*Poll: Trump at 45% in Wisconsin — Higher than When He Won the State in 2016*





AP Photo/Andrew Harnik
KRISTINA WONG16 Aug 2019825
3:14
*President Trump is polling better in the critical state of Wisconsin than he did when he won the state in 2016, according to a poll conducted recently by progressive media company Crooked Media and research company Change Research.*

“Trump is more popular here [than nationally]. The President’s job approval rating among Wisconsin voters is 48-51%. His personal favorability rating is 45-51%. His approval rating on the economy is 50-48%,” Crooked Media said in a press release on Thursday.

Regarding the candidate whom respondents would vote for in 2020, the survey showed that Trump trails the Democrat candidate by only 1%.

“[Thirty-nine percent] of voters say they’ll ‘definitely vote’ for the Democratic candidate, and 38% say they’ll ‘definitely vote’ for Trump. When we include ‘probably vote’, the Democrat leads 46-45%. Another 3% say they’ll vote for a third party candidate, and 6% are undecided,” the survey said.

The poll found that 94% of those surveyed would vote along the same party line as they did in 2016, Change Research said in a separate press release.

Trump’s 45% is higher than the average 40% who said they would vote for him in 2016, according to RealClearPolitics.

The Crooked Media/Change Research poll also found more good news for Trump: of the “up-for-grabs” voters, independents lean Trump, 43-41%. The third-party voters in 2016 (only 19% of undecided voters) lean Democrat, 41-18%. The 2016 nonvoters (21% of undecided voters) lean Democrat, 45-30%.

Crooked Media’s Dan Pfeiffer, who was a senior adviser to former President Barack Obama, wrote in a blog post about the poll, “Anyone who thinks Donald Trump will be easy to beat in Wisconsin is sorely mistaken, and the path to the White House for a Democrat gets very narrow without Wisconsin.”

However, he added, the poll — which tested which negative messages against Trump worked best — reveals a path to defeating him in 2020.

“[O]ur poll also indicates that there is a wealth of negative information about Trump that causes Wisconsin voters to say that they’re significantly less likely to vote for him,” he wrote. Pfeiffer recommended that an aggressive digital media campaign begin “yesterday.”

“Democrats can thus make gains by: 1. Eroding Trump’s strength on the economy; 2. Hitting him on Medicare cuts; 3. Hitting him on his failure to drain the swamp,” he wrote.

The poll also found that of the Democrat candidates, Elizabeth Warren leads with 29%, Bernie Sanders is next with 24%, and Joe Biden comes in third at 20%.

The poll also found the top issue among Wisconsin is immigration.

The voluntary poll was conducted online August 8-9, 2019, and surveyed 1,966 registered voters and newly eligible voters likely to vote in 2020, as well as 935 likely Democrat primary voters. The margin of error is ± 2.2% for the full sample and ± 3.2% for the Democrat primary voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*Child Rapist, Homicide Fugitive Arrested by Border Patrol*





John Moore/Getty
BOB PRICE16 Aug 2019148
2:23
*Border Patrol agents arrested a previously deported Mexican child rapist who illegally re-entered the U.S. in Arizona. In a separate incident, Border Patrol agents in Texas arrested a French citizen wanted in his home country for murder.*

Tucson Sector Border Patrol agents assigned to the Brian A. Terry Border Patrol Station arrested 37-year-old Carlos Blancas-Rojas for being in the U.S. illegally. A background check on the Mexican national revealed a conviction from a Washington state court for the Rape of a Child in 2008, according to Tucson Sector officials.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> When the Zionist movement began to take traction in Europe in the 19th Century, Palestine was a province of the Ottoman Empire.  The Turks were happy to welcome investment from European and then American Zionists, so they did not interfere with the process of Zionists acquiring undeveloped land and converting it to profitable agricultural and industrial uses, thus raising the tax base.  In the early years of World War I, the governments of France and Great Britain came to an agreement about how to split off pieces of the Ottoman Empire, should the results of the war result in favor of the Allies.  Critical to current politics, the Palestine province was to become a British Protectorate, not quite a colony but under British civil and military control. After the war concluded with the Treaty of Versailles, the newly-created League of Nations wiped out the Ottoman Empire, and the British and French got control of the areas they wanted as agreed.  Associated with the agreement was a plan for the British to create a Jewish state in Palestine, hoping to secure European and American Jewish support for the effort.  The British and French interests were eventually supposed to mature into independent states (roughly corresponding to present-day Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan).  However, the whole world got distracted by WW2, so the plans sat on the back burner for a while.  When peace returned, and it became apparent that a Jewish state would be formed somewhere in the British mandate area, there was a lot of local political resistance, but all parties wanted the British out.  The UN had replaced the League of Nations as a focus of international diplomacy, and a UN plan to partition Palestine into a Jewish state and a traditional remnant led to a war between the Zionist Jewish forces, put in place, financed, and supported militarily by the Western democracies, and the traditional Moslem inhabitants.  When Israel declared itself into existence in 1949, the USA was the first nation to recognize the new government.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not? Libs hate Jews, always have.





espola said:


> The current state of Israel is a creation of the western democracies.





Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I mean?





espola said:


> When the Zionist movement began to take traction in Europe in the 19th Century, Palestine was a province of the Ottoman Empire.  The Turks were happy to welcome investment from European and then American Zionists, so they did not interfere with the process of Zionists acquiring undeveloped land and converting it to profitable agricultural and industrial uses, thus raising the tax base.  In the early years of World War I, the governments of France and Great Britain came to an agreement about how to split off pieces of the Ottoman Empire, should the results of the war result in favor of the Allies.  Critical to current politics, the Palestine province was to become a British Protectorate, not quite a colony but under British civil and military control. After the war concluded with the Treaty of Versailles, the newly-created League of Nations wiped out the Ottoman Empire, and the British and French got control of the areas they wanted as agreed.  Associated with the agreement was a plan for the British to create a Jewish state in Palestine, hoping to secure European and American Jewish support for the effort.  The British and French interests were eventually supposed to mature into independent states (roughly corresponding to present-day Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, Jordan).  However, the whole world got distracted by WW2, so the plans sat on the back burner for a while.  When peace returned, and it became apparent that a Jewish state would be formed somewhere in the British mandate area, there was a lot of local political resistance, but all parties wanted the British out.  The UN had replaced the League of Nations as a focus of international diplomacy, and a UN plan to partition Palestine into a Jewish state and a traditional remnant led to a war between the Zionist Jewish forces, put in place, financed, and supported militarily by the Western democracies, and the traditional Moslem inhabitants.  When Israel declared itself into existence in 1949, the USA was the first nation to recognize the new government.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You left out 



espola said:


> Clueless.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

https://video-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.4659-2/69345333_2835036649843067_6556567567924723712_n.mp4?_nc_cat=107&_nc_oc=AQm2WvI5m02lm93rUmBuqkzpP6Mhthq1j85__lVdECpX3pXS9MRxphS_FhGU9BVyNTT_kZ8glA0_ctrG9An-uhfW&_nc_ht=video-lax3-1.xx&oh=ac209b934321bd96424104445da87a89&oe=5D585A56


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Can’t make this shit up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

A flashback that isn’t: EU set to require warning labels on Jewish products

ANDREW MALCOLM  Posted at 6:01 pm on August 16, 2019 

Some Americans may find modern day concerns about anti-Semitism and anti-Israeli sentiment overblown, especially if they haven’t experienced some centuries of religious discrimination.









Such concerns typically appear when Israel is in the news, as it is this week by denying entry to a pair of Muslim congresswomen. Ed wrote about that controversy here.

Now, comes the European Union with a clever idea to add consumer warning labels to products from Israel as being from that Jewish state. No, seriously.

Of course, this is not the first time Jews have been singled out for such public alerts.

In Germany and Eastern Europe in the 1930’s and ’40s the Nazis forced Jews to wear yellow stars of David on their outerwear as a public humiliation and isolating tactic to deter others from having any contact. Before that, the Russian tsar required Jews to wear animal skins as head coverings, an intended humiliation.







The Advocate General of the European Court of Justice recently issued an opinion that EU law requires Israeli-made products be labeled as originating from “Israeli colonies” or “settlements.”

As the Free Beacon reported:

The decision was seen as a major win for supporters of the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement, or BDS, which seeks to wage economic warfare on Israel and its citizens.

Pro-Israel activists, as well as Jewish businesses involved in the legal dispute, see the decision as an ominous warning sign they say is reminiscent of Holocaust-era boycotts of Jewish businesses.

The Court’s 15-member panel is poised to issue its binding ruling. But that threatens to ignite U.S. anti-boycott measures intended to protect Israel from international discrimination.







And it could prompt additional discriminatory labeling requirements by the EU and other countries on goods from more disputed territories.

Brooke Goldstein, a human-rights lawyer, said, “Could the discrimination be any clearer?”







The ruling stipulates that items made by Muslims must be labeled as coming from ‘Palestine’ while products made by Jews must be labeled as coming from ‘Israeli colonies.”

Goldstein warned such a ruling would become a nightmare for European importers and an  invitation for labeling requirements  by innumerable others.

She added, “If the EU Court justifies this bigotry, it will degrade the rule of law in Europe and it will undoubtedly have many unintended consequences for EU traders.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*Donald Trump: Rashida Tlaib’s Grandmother a ‘Winner’ After Canceled Visit*





ABBAS MOMANI/AFP/Getty Images
CHARLIE SPIERING16 Aug 20197,402
1:12
*President Donald Trump ridiculed Rep. Rashida Tlaib’s political stunt on Friday after she canceled a visit to Israel to visit her aged grandmother.*

Israeli officials granted her permission, but Tlaib soon rejected the visit, citing, “racism, oppression & injustice.”

“The only real winner here is Tlaib’s grandmother,” Trump wrote on Twitter. “She doesn’t have to see her now!”

Trump accused Tlaib of grandstanding, praising Israel for their generosity in allowing her to visit despite having earlier blocked her entry to the country because of her support for the BDS movement


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*Palestinian Organizer of Omar, Tlaib’s Trip Promoted Antisemitic Blood Libel Trope*





ABBAS MOMANI/AFP/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU16 Aug 2019414
3:50
*The Palestinian group behind Reps. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Rashida Tlaib’s (D-MI) trip to Israel once promoted an accusation of blood libel, an antisemitic trope used to justify acts of violence and mistreatment against the Jewish people throughout history.*

The anti-Israel group Miftah, led by BDS supporter Hanan Ashrawi, co-sponsored and organized the lawmakers’ trip to Israel.

The group has a history of making wildly inaccurate and extreme statements, from accusing Israel of committing “massacres” to claiming the prominence of “ethnic cleansing.” In 2013, it defended spreading antisemitic blood libel, which smears Jewish people, accusing them of using the blood of Christian children for baking unleavened bread for Passover (which is actually made only of flour and water). The bizarre allegation has been used throughout history to justify acts of violence against the Jewish people.

Miftah was forced to apologize after promoting the antisemitic rumor in a 2013 article, criticizing the Obama administration for holding a Passover Seder in the White House.

“Does Obama in fact know the relationship, for example, between ‘Passover’ and ‘Christian blood’..?! Or ‘Passover’ and ‘Jewish blood rituals?!’” the article, written by Nawaf Al Zaru read.

“Much of the chatter and gossip about historical Jewish blood rituals in Europe are real and not fake as they claim; the Jews used the blood of Christians in the Jewish Passover,” the article continued.

The organization originally refused to apologize, calling criticisms “a smear campaign.” Nevertheless, it eventually conceded and claimed that the offensive piece was “accidentally and incorrectly published by a junior staff member.”

Statement per the Times of Israel:

It has become clear to us after investigating this incident that the article was accidentally and incorrectly published by a junior staff member. The said staffer has been reprimanded and all our staff has been informed as to the disgusting and repulsive phenomena of blood libel or accusation, including its use against Jews. Dr. Hanan Ashrawi, as founder, has nothing to do with the day to day management at Miftah and was no way involved in this incident.

The group’s roots go far beyond spreading baseless antisemitic conspiracy theories.

As Breitbart News reported:

Ashrawi was a political leader of the violent First Palestinian Intifada and served as deputy to late PLO leader and arch-terrorist Yasser Arafat. She is known for espousing anti-Israel conspiracy theories and attempting to justify Palestinian “resistance” against the Jewish state.

In a 2001 speech to the World Conference Against Racism, Ashrawi referred to the creation of Israel as a “Nakba” or “catastrophe.”

At the height of the deadly Palestinian intifada campaign of suicide bombings and shootings, Ashrawi wrote the following in October 2001 of the carnage: “I see it as an expression of the will to resist, of the spirit of a people that will not succumb to coercion and subjugation. … Popular protests and acts of resistance — political, human resistance — are necessary to demonstrate the people’s will.”

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu confirmed in a statement Thursday that Tlaib and Omar’s planned trip, co-sponsored by Miftah, centered around delegitimizing Israel.

“Israel is open to all critics and any criticism, with one exception: The law in Israel that prohibits entry to people calling and advocating for boycotting the country, just like in other democracies that bar entry to those who they believe will do harm to their nation,” he stated.

Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) admitted in a series of tweets Friday that she planned to “witness firsthand what is happening on the ground in Palestine” and called on the U.S. to use aid as leverage against Israel


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*The ‘Squad’ Reacts to Israel Fallout, AOC Pledges to Cease Trips to Israel*





Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU16 Aug 2019502
2:11
*Members of the far-left “Squad” are reacting to the fallout between Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Israel, with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) promising to cease trips to Israel “until all members of Congress are allowed.”*

Israel barred Tlaib and Omar Thursday, citing their ongoing support of the BDS movement. Fellow “Squad” members Ocasio-Cortez and Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA) reacted to Israel’s initial position with force. Ocasio-Cortez proclaimed that Trump is “exporting his bigotry & making matters worse” and pledged to cease trips to Israel “until all members of Congress are allowed”:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

*The ‘Squad’ Reacts to Israel Fallout, AOC Pledges to Cease Trips to Israel*





Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU16 Aug 2019502
2:11
*Members of the far-left “Squad” are reacting to the fallout between Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Israel, with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) promising to cease trips to Israel “until all members of Congress are allowed.”*

Israel barred Tlaib and Omar Thursday, citing their ongoing support of the BDS movement. Fellow “Squad” members Ocasio-Cortez and Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA) reacted to Israel’s initial position with force. Ocasio-Cortez proclaimed that Trump is “exporting his bigotry & making matters worse” and pledged to cease trips to Israel “until all members of Congress are allowed”:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Vindication: Trump Gets Grilled for Claiming His Rally Attracted a Bigger Crowd Than Elton John. But Look

Posted at 12:30 pm on August 17, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

Elton John performs in concert during the opening night of his “Farewell Yellow Brick Road World Tour” at the PPL Center on Saturday, Sept. 8, 2018, in Allentown, Pa. (Photo by Owen Sweeney/Invision/AP)









On Thursday night, Donald Trump unleashed a tweet that got a heck of a blowback. After his rally in Manchester, he tweeted the following:

“Tonight, we broke the all-time attendance record previously held by Elton John at #SNHUArena in Manchester, New Hampshire!”
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You already said you were born here so that makes you legal.
> I was asking about your parents.
> Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Let’s take a look on how the grateful Muslim immigrants are doing across the pond, shall we?

*Sudanese Migrant Jailed for ‘Extremely Savage’ Murder of Woman Who Refused Sex*





West Yorkshire Police
VICTORIA FRIEDMAN17 Aug 20191,043
2:43
*A migrant who arrived in the country as an asylum seeker four years ago was jailed for murdering a young woman who refused his sexual advances.*

Karar Ali Karar, 29, was sentenced to life imprisonment on Thursday after pleading guilty to murdering 21-year-old Jodi Miller in Harehills, Leeds, in February, after she had refused to have sex him. He stabbed Jodi 15 times, and so violently that the knife was broken into three pieces, according to the Metro.

Prosecutor Jason Pitter QC had told Leeds Crown Court that Karar was “so enraged and frustrated by her rejection that he decided, in his mind, to teach her a lesson. To confront her and ultimately kill her,” only pausing in his assault to kick his victim and call her a “prostitute”.

The murder, who took place in the home of a friend of Jodi’s, was witnessed by two others in the room, including a 15-year-old boy, who tried to stop the attack, but Karar threatened to kill them, as well.

The judge ordered he serve a life sentence, serving a minimum of 25 years in prison.

Karar had come to the UK from Sudan in 2015 seeking political asylum, arriving in Newcastle before moving to Leeds.


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

Who won today? Fascists or Anti-fascists? Trump came out in favor of the fascists.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Who won today? Fascists or Anti-fascists? Trump came out in favor of the fascists.


Them's his people. Fascists stick together like flies on shit. Without fascist there would be no anti-fascist.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


>


Mueller?


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mueller?


non sequitur


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Who won today? Fascists or Anti-fascists? Trump came out in favor of the fascists.


Yes, tell us more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/policy-and-politics/2019/7/3/20677645/antifa-portland-andy-ngo-proud-boys


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-antifa-gang-20170904-story.html
*After Bay Area violence, California debates classifying ‘antifa’ as a street gang*

Experts counter that the idea of classifying antifa as a gang could be seen as punishing a political viewpoint.
By JAMES QUEALLY, 
BENJAMIN ORESKES , RICHARD WINTON
SEP. 4, 2017
5 AM

Facebook
Twitter
Show more sharing options
Not long after dozens of black-hooded protesters were filmed pummeling people on his city’s streets, Berkeley Mayor Jesse Arreguin made clear his disgust for the self-stylized vigilantes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Should I stop or are you not getting the point?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

Who won? The fascists or the anti-fascists? Whose side were you on?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

https://twitter.com/ellenlweintraub/status/1162474973115666434?s=21


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

As soon as Trump said Clinton murdered Epstein, it was the same as “the election is rigged” and “there is Democrat voter fraud.” You know he’s covering up the opposites.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

*Omar, Tlaib Share Cartoon From Prominent Anti-Semitic Cartoonist*
August 18th, 2019
_





U.S. Reps. Rashida Tlaib, Ilhan Omar and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez listen during a news conference at the U.S. Capitol on July 15, 2019 in Washington, DC. (Photo by Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images)


Democratic Reps. Ilhan Omar of Minnesota and Rashida Tlaib of Michigan shared a meme on their Instagram stories Friday from cartoonist Carlos Latuff, who’s work has been accused of being anti-Semitic and has trivialized the holocaust.

The meme featured Latuff’s cartoon of President Donald Trump and Israel Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu covering the congresswomen’s mouths, accompanied by a Star of David. *(RELATED: Netanyahu Takes Shot At Obama In Campaign Ad)*





“The more they try to silence us, our voices rise,” Tlaib wrote in her caption. “The more they try to weaken us, the stronger we become. The more they try to discredit us, the truth prevails.”

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

RASHIDA TLAIB
Published 12 hours ago
*Tlaib hits back at Bill Maher for comments on BDS, compares Israel to apartheid South Africa*
By Bradford Betz | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> https://twitter.com/ellenlweintraub/status/1162474973115666434?s=21


This is so great. Grown-ups calling out his lies...


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

https://www.isgreenlandforsale.com/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> This is so great. Grown-ups calling out his lies...


Consider the source.
She is just another dumb cunt liberal.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Consider the source.
> She is just another dumb cunt liberal.


"Consider the source".

Irony personified.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Consider the source.
> She is just another dumb cunt liberal.


She won he can’t answer. Perfect.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Starting a business is courageous. 

“Please work this time” he whispers. He has a string of failures behind him and has mortgaged his house to finance his dream............because no bank would take a chance on him.  This moment really symbolizes the courageous nature of entrepreneurship. No one, including the founder himself, knows whether a business idea will work until that idea is tried in reality.  Until all the resources that make a business work are assembled on that dirt lot and put into motion, no formula, no genius, nothing in the universe can know whether the idea will turn a profit. A business is an emergent phenomenon, and a million different variables will come together to determine whether it succeeds or fails. The only way to test the idea is to try it in practice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/graham-igs-report-on-russia-probe-will-be-ugly-and-damning-for-fbi
*Graham: IG's report on Russia probe will be 'ugly and damning' for DOJ*
By Ronn Blitzer |
Video


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/graham-igs-report-on-russia-probe-will-be-ugly-and-damning-for-fbi
> *Graham: IG's report on Russia probe will be 'ugly and damning' for DOJ*
> By Ronn Blitzer |
> Video


Lucky the FBI isn’t running for re-election!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Lucky the FBI isn’t running for re-election!


Their rigger is broken.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2019)

"We have a lot of great people at Fox."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> As soon as Trump said Clinton murdered Epstein, it was the same as “the election is rigged” and “there is Democrat voter fraud.” You know he’s covering up the opposites.


You spolas are identical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You spolas are identical.


Replicants.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2019)

It's the medias fault.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

*Report: Illegal Workers Flee Georgia Food Plants After Mississippi ICE Raids*





AP Photo/Rogelio V. Solis
JOHN BINDER18 Aug 20194,734
2:39
*Illegal workers fled a number of Georgia food processing plants this past week after highly-publicized raids by the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency at five Mississippi plants.*

This month, ICE agents conducted the largest workplace raid in more than a decade across five food processing plants in Mississippi, netting the arrests of 680 illegal aliens. That same day, though, ICE officials said they released about 300 of the illegal workers back into the U.S. on “humanitarian grounds.” More than 200 of the illegal workers had prior criminal records and a federal criminal investigation is expected to result in convictions of the employers at the plants. The raids have already resulted in job fairs at some of the plants seeking to hire locals.


Those ICE raids, according to reports compiled by the Atlanta Journal-Constitution (AJC), spurred illegal workers in Hall County, Georgia — where numerous food processing plants are located — to flee their jobs in fear that they could be arrested for illegally working in the country.

Jerry Gonzalez with the Georgia Association of Latino Elected Officials told AJC that food processing plant workers fleeing their jobs following the Mississippi ICE raids proved that employers were illegally hiring illegal aliens:

Thursday’s walk-out is evidence of the presence of undocumented workers in those plants, Gonzalez said. “Without a doubt there are undocumented workers in Georgia’s agriculture industry. Even if they use E-Verify – the plants in Mississippi used E-Verify. That doesn’t mean they’re not using undocumented workers,” he said. [Emphasis added]

Though it is unclear which food processing plants in Hall County saw their illegal workers flee following the ICE raids in Mississippi, the region is home to plants such as Koch Foods of Gainsville, Victory Foods, Koch Meat Inc., and Cargill Inc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

*Illegal Alien Accused of Rape, Child Sex Crimes Released by *
JOHN BINDER18 Aug 20191,306
11:37
*North Carolina’s largest sanctuary county released a previously deported illegal alien accused of rape and child sex crimes, the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency reveals.*

Oscar Pacheco-Leonardo, a 33-year-old illegal alien from Honduras, was arrested almost two months ago by the Mecklenburg County, North Carolina, Sheriff’s Office for first-degree rape and child sex crimes. After his arrest, ICE officials said they placed a detainer on Pacheco-Leonardo, requesting that he be turned over to the agency before being released from local custody.

Mecklenburg’s sanctuary county policy, however, ensured that the sheriff’s office release the illegal alien from their custody, allowing him to run free for nearly two months before being arrested ICE agents.

On June 14, Pacheco-Leonardo was arrested by Mecklenburg County police for one count of first-degree rape and two counts of indecent liberties with a child. The following day, ICE placed a detainer on the illegal alien. Rather than handing him over to ICE, Mecklenburg police released Pacheco-Leonardo on June 16.

Pacheco-Leonardo had already been deported from the U.S. in July 2006. Sometime after this date, the illegal alien re-entered the county through the southern border — a felony under federal law.

“The Mecklenburg County sheriff’s decision to restrict cooperation with ICE serves as an open invitation to aliens who commit criminal offenses, that Mecklenburg County is a safe haven for persons seeking to evade federal authorities, and residents of Mecklenburg County are less safe today than last year due to these policies,” ICE official Sean Gallagher said in a statement.

Over the past nine months, ICE detailed a list of more than 20 illegal aliens who were recently arrested by Mecklenburg County police and released back into the local community despite having an ICE detainer lodged against them.

Those illegal aliens released by Mecklenburg County this year include:


A 31-year-old citizen of Honduras, who was previously removed by ICE in June 2009, was arrested by the Mecklenburg County Sheriff’s Office in February 2019 for sex offenses and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In February 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in February 2019. In March 2019, he was arrested at-large in Charlotte, NC, and is currently detained in ICE custody pending removal from the United States.

A 30-year-old citizen of Mexico was arrested by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department in March 2019, for breaking and entering a motor vehicle, larceny, simple assault, among other charges, and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 30-year-old citizen of Honduras was arrested by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department in August 2018 for assault with a deadly weapon with intent to kill and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In August 2018, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored and he was released in March 2019 and remains at-large. He was convicted of a lesser charge in March 2019.

A 40-year-old citizen of Guatemala was arrested in October 2018 by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department for multiple counts of indecent liberties with a child, rape, among other sex offenses, and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In October 2018, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019. In March 2019, he was arrested at-large by ICE officers in Charlotte, NC, and is currently detained in ICE custody pending a hearing before an immigration judge.

A 42-year-old citizen of Honduras, who was ordered removed by an immigration judge in August 2013, was arrested in March 2019 by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department for gun and drug charges and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and she was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 33-year-old citizen of Sri Lanka, who was ordered removed by an immigration judge in September 2009, was arrested in February 2019 by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department multiple counts of felony and misdemeanor larceny and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In February 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 47-year-old citizen of Honduras, who was removed from the United States in February 2014, was arrested in February 2019 by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department for assault by strangulation, among other charges, and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In February 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 22-year-old citizen of Honduras, who was ordered removed by an immigration judge in April 2015, was arrested in March 2019 by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department for assault by strangulation, assault on a female, and communicating threats, and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 30-year-old citizen of Liberia was arrested in March 2019, by the Mecklenburg County Sheriff’s Office for multiple counts of assault with a deadly weapon and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 30-year-old citizen of Mexico, who was previously removed from the United States in January 2007 and April 2016, was arrested in March 2019 by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department as a fugitive and for gun charges and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019, and remains at-large.

A 27-year-old citizen of Afghanistan was arrested in March 2019, by the Mecklenburg County Sheriff’s Office for stalking and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in March 2019. In April 2019, he was arrested at-large by ICE officers in Charlotte, NC, and is currently detained in ICE custody pending a hearing before an immigration judge.

A 30-year-old citizen of Mexico was arrested by the Charlotte Mecklenburg Police Department in December 2018 for sex offenses involving a child and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In December 2018, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in January 2019. In April 2019, he was arrested at-large by ICE officers in Charlotte, NC, and is currently detained in ICE custody pending a hearing before an immigration judge.

A 27-year-old citizen of El Salvador was arrested in April 2019 by the Mecklenburg County Sheriff’s Office for assault by strangulation and assault on a female and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In April 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in April 2019, and remains at-large.

A 38-year-old citizen of Guatemala, previously removed from the United States in June 2009, was arrested in February 2019, by the Mecklenburg County Sheriff’s Office for multiple charges, including kidnapping and assault with a deadly weapon with intent to kill or inflict serious injury and booked into the Mecklenburg County Jail in Charlotte, NC. In March 2019, ICE ERO issued a detainer, but the detainer was not honored, and he was released in April 2019, and remains at-large.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

Attribution: 
If there were justice in this world he would be broke.
All white men who own property and have a certain level of income are created equal
Aug 18, 2019 4:30pm PDT by Mark E Andersen, Community





3879
It seems like a lifetime ago that we had a competent, scandal-free, empathetic president. We had two terms with President Obama, who maintained his dignity and grace even when the Republican leadership did everything to undermine him. If it was not clear before, it should be now: racism played a large role in the Republican treatment of President Obama, with the final indignity being a denied Supreme Court appointment. 

Russian interference into our election process stirred up racism and hatred to levels I have not seen in my lifetime. Granted, as a people, we tend to look back at the past with rose colored glasses. I know I often look back on my time in the service as being devoid of racism because we were all “green.” I also know that is not a realistic portrayal of military service in the ‘80s; Racism existed and was common especially with postings in the American South. 

Racism has always been a part of the American experience going back to the beginning of our nation. We have often failed at meeting the promise of “All men are created equal.” For most of American history that has meant, “All white men who own property and have a certain level of income are created equal.”

Donald J. Trump is the epitome of “All white men who own property and have a certain level of income are created equal.” If there were truly justice in the world, he would be a drunken hooch hound sitting at the end of the bar in a darkened tavern boasting of all his great deeds and female conquests during his glory days of high school to anyone who would listen—but we do not live in a just world. 

We live in a world where a narcissistic grifter and his crime family  were able to con just enough people in this country using dog whistles, outright racism, and a brand of populism that attracted the lowest common denominator of the American people—our friends and neighbors, the people we thought we knew. Hillary Clinton was right when she stated: 

[D]on’t get complacent, don’t see the latest outrageous, offensive, inappropriate comment and think well he’s done this time. We are living in a volatile political environment. You know, to just be grossly generalistic, you could put half of Trump’s supporters into what I call the basket of deplorables. Right?

We have one side who has used George Orwell’s novel _1984 _as a road map for their foray into power. Never-ending wars, newspeak, and the constant lies that leave us permanently outraged.

“Who controls the past controls the future. Who controls the present controls the past.”  — George Orwell, _1984_

We see, and hear it with the words of Acting Citizenship and Immigration Services Director Ken Cuccinelli:

"'Give me your tired and your poor who can stand on their own two feet and who will not become a public charge."

Changing the words to Emma Lazarus’ poem, “The New Colossus,” he’s changing the very meaning of the promise this nation has always represented to the rest of the world:

...“Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!” cries she
With silent lips. “Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”
The promise, while our nation has never truly lived up to it, has always been that we are all created equal, and that we will take the people in that no one else wants. When my great grandparents arrived at Ellis Island, they came with nothing. Most of our ancestors came here with no more than the clothes on their backs, and in many cases, less than that. Immigrants to our nation have always been treated poorly. Doing the jobs that no one else would do, often residing in squalid living conditions. That has not changed today. 

In a recent ICE raid in Mississippi, 680 undocumented immigrants were arrested.

U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents swept through seven work sites in six cities across Mississippi on Wednesday, arresting approximately 680 people the agency said were undocumented immigrants in what officials said is the largest single-state workplace enforcement action in U.S. history.

The raids targeted agricultural processing plants, part of a year-long investigation into illegal employment of immigrants in the state, officials said. They did not say how many individuals they were targeting in the operations, nor what proportion of those taken into custody were what ICE calls “collateral” arrests — those who were swept up along with those ICE was seeking.

ICE acting director Matthew Albence said at a news conference in Jackson, Miss., that some of those arrested will be prosecuted for crimes, others will be swiftly deported, and some will be released pending immigration court hearings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

Hell Just Froze Over: LGBT Group Endorses Donald Trump

Posted at 10:33 pm on August 18, 2019 by T.LaDuke

_ 







I never get sick of saying the phrase ” Will Miracles Never Cease” because in the AGE OF TRUMP all the rules seem to be broken.





In a 180-degree turn from just 3 years ago, the Log Cabin Republicans have decided to endorse Donald Trump for re-election in 2020. The same group refused to endorse him in 2016.

What gives? From *USA Today…*

In an op-ed published Thursday in The Washington Post, Robert Kabel, the group’s chairman, and Jill Homan, the vice chairwoman, declared that “The Log Cabin Republicans endorse Donald Trump for reelection as president.”

“To be treated equally, fairly and justly under the law is our goal, and we know that ‘Inclusion Wins’ is a mantra we share with the president,” the group added.

Kabel and Homan noted the party’s progress on LGBTQ representation.

They highlighted how Peter Thiel, the billionaire entrepreneur who co-founded PayPal and Palantir, was able to take the stage at the 2016 GOP convention and declare he was gay, a Republican, and an American – a far cry from the 1992 convention, when Pat Buchanan had decried gay marriage and slammed the “pro-lesbian” and “pro-gay” platform of Bill Clinton and Al Gore.

Well, that blows conventional wisdom out the window and most of the talking points from CNN, MSNBC, The New York Times and anything you hear on The Young Turks. The Donald Trump is a racist or homophobe line of reasoning is not new in how it is used in politics against Republicans. However it is new against a guy who has spent over 40 years in the public eye and never once did you hear anyone breathe he was racist, homophobic or a bad tipper.

There are a lot of things you could try making an argument policy-wise against Trump. Yet when the left resorts to this it means that they have literally run out of ammo.





Of course, this did not make some people on twitter happy and they let it be known. Jon Cooper let it be known that he has seen polling data and this is unacceptable.
_


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

You people are starting to convince me that Trump has little chance to win.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

The Mooch says he that he is getting former t Cabinet members together to take t out at the knees before the Republican primaries in 2020.  I wonder who he has in mind - Mattis?  Tillerson?  Kelly?  Nielsen?  Haley?


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The Mooch says he that he is getting former t Cabinet members together to take t out at the knees before the Republican primaries in 2020.  I wonder who he has in mind - Mattis?  Tillerson?  Kelly?  Nielsen?  Haley?


T has no cabinet. I hear a lot of congresspeople and administration officials are looking for an escape hatch from crazy Trumpland.
I assume that at least Biden and Kamala are quietly in conversations with traditional republicans about the next election campaign.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> T has no cabinet. I hear a lot of congresspeople and administration officials are looking for an escape hatch from crazy Trumpland.
> I assume that at least Biden and Kamala are quietly in conversations with traditional republicans about the next election campaign.


Republican "tradition" used to mean big-city rich people guarding their fortunes against tax raids by the masses and small-town conservatives trying to keep government small and operating within a reasonable budget.  T fits the first part, but the other traditional Republicans are starting to wake up to what a disaster he is to their country and party.  I remember when Northern New England (Vermont, Maine, most of New Hampshire) was so solidly Republican that in every small town everyone knew who the local Democrat was.  What broke the back of that tradition was the candidacy of one man - Goldwater in 1964.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You people are starting to convince me that Trump has little chance to win.


Just hit rewind.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8xwawa/bernie-sanders-sent-a-bunch-of-pizzas-to-the-coal-miners-blocking-a-train-in-kentucky?utm_source=vicenewsfacebook&fbclid=IwAR1DIWsfTCP5YnnxCDOsDQI6lHMcE6YJBPGid0XwOdJn-7SEUosq9hM2UNc


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 282440, member: 3"

The Mooch says he that he is getting former t
Cabinet members together to take t out at the
knees before the Republican primaries in 2020.
I wonder who he has in mind -
Mattis? 
Tillerson? 
Kelly? 
Nielsen? 
Haley?
*None...! This is a joke and YOU fell for it...!*

/QUOTE


*Urine Idiot Spola......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

President Donald Trump has frequently accused protesters and activists of being paid by powerful liberal forces, but many the attendees at his own events were financially compensated to be there. 
Despite his own disdain for supposedly paid protesters, Trump himself has benefited from people being paid to attend his events, both in his capacity as a political candidate and as president. 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-spent-years-financially-compelling-175643652.html


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

My new hero...

https://twitter.com/corp_main/status/1162807658698760192?s=20


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump has frequently accused protesters and activists of being paid by powerful liberal forces, but many the attendees at his own events were financially compensated to be there.
> Despite his own disdain for supposedly paid protesters, Trump himself has benefited from people being paid to attend his events, both in his capacity as a political candidate and as president.
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-spent-years-financially-compelling-175643652.html


How much do they get paid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much do they get paid?


Read.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much do they get paid?


Read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read.


I’m worth more than that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’m worth more than that.


Reading is too high brow for you eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

Since January, James Comey & His Wife Have Given a Ton of Money to Democrats – Here’s How Much, & to Whom

Posted at 8:20 pm on August 18, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 


On Oct. 28, 2013, President Barack Obama and James Comey participate in the installation ceremony for Mr. Comey as FBI director at the bureau’s Washington headquarters. PHOTO: CHARLES DHARAPAK/ASSOCIATED PRESS









“For years, I dreamed of an end to talk of Russian collusion. Decades, even. Sadly, it never, ever came.”

Those are the feared words of my autobiography. 

Written when I’m 97…

…as I hear MSNBC discuss the investigation by nursing home legend and Lifespan-World-Record-Holder Robert Mueller

It just can never end. It just can’t.

So what of the man who started it all, under whose watch was initiated Operation Crossfire Hurricane?

Here’s a bit of interesting info, perhaps: According to filings by the Federal Election Commission, so far this year, James Comey and his wife have contributed nearly $20,000 to Democrats.





Comey got canned within four months of Trump taking the White House, and he’s been outspokenly proud to be magnanimously anti-MAGA.

In fact, he’s called on America to decimate The Donald.

From a December appearance in New York City:

“All of us should use every breath we have to make sure the lies stop on January 20, 2021.”

So here’s how some of his donations break down:

Sen. Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota got $2,700; so did Virginia’s Jennifer Wexton and Abigail Spanberger. 

Comey’s wife, Patrice, gave the same amount to Kamala Harris, with an additional $2.8K going to her primary campaign.





Patrice also threw $1,000 to Emily’s List — a liberal PAC supporting pro-choice candidates.

As for that scandalous night when Donald J. snagged the most powerful position on earth, Patrice wanted Hillary Clinton to win — as she confided George Stephanopoulos — “really badly.”

Things used to be a fair bit different: James was, at a time, a Republican. 

He once gave wads of dough to male 2008 and 2012 hopefuls — John McCain and Mitt Romney.

As I said, things have definitely changed.

Bonus, from The Washington Free Beacon:

Patrice gave a $10,000 contribution to the Fair Fight PAC, a committee linked to failed Georgia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams, in mid-May. Abrams recently pushed $1.2 million from the PAC to Fair Fight Action, an affiliated dark money group that is ramping up voter-related initiatives for the 2020 elections.

-ALEX


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

Ben Ari, who belonged to Israel’s National Union coalition of right-wing parties, requested a visa in order to attend two conferences — a request which was denied by the Obama administration in February of 2012. The American consulate denied the visa on the grounds that Ben Ari “belonged to a terrorist organization.”

The American consulate never publicly released the name of the terrorist organization to which they believed Ben Ari belonged, but he told Israeli outlet Haaretz that he suspected it was his association with Kach — a far-right political movement that was considered a terrorist organization and had been banned in Israel 18 years prior in 1994.


Ben Ari responded to the move saying, “The U.S. government, who receives with open arms [Iranian President Mahmoud] Ahmadinejad, who calls for the destruction of Israel, [Palestinian President Mahmoud] Abbas, who planned the murder of children in Jerusalem, and [Israeli Arab MK] Ahmed Tibi, who enthusiastically encourages shahids, chose to bar me from meeting with Jewish communities in the U.S. and to encourage aliyah to Israel, with claims that I am a terrorist.”

Knesset Speaker Reuven Rivlin called the move “unacceptable,” saying in a letter to then U.S. Ambassador Dan Shapiro, “National Union is a completely legitimate faction of the Israeli parliament, and Ben Ari an elected representative of the State of Israel, a close American ally. To impugn him as belonging to a terrorist organization and bar him from visiting the country is unacceptable.”

Ben Ari, now a part of the far-right Otzma-Yehudit party, was banned from running for office in March of 2019. The High Court of Justice voted 8-1 to ban him, citing his “anti-Arab ideology,” marking the first time an individual candidate has been banned from elections. The court approved a far-left Jewish candidate and an Arab party slate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

I couldn’t have said it better myself.


*Freddie Gibbs: ‘F**k Colin Kaepernick’*
August 19th, 2019
_





LOS ANGELES, CA - MAY 03: NFL player Colin Kaepernick speaks onstage during VH1's 3rd Annual "Dear Mama: A Love Letter To Moms" - Inside Show at The Theatre at Ace Hotel on May 3, 2018 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by Leon Bennett/Getty Images)


Rapper Freddie Gibbs made it clear in a recent video that he’s not a fan of Colin Kaepernick.

Gibbs said “f**k Colin Kaepernick” in a video posted to his Instagram story that has gone viral, and he couldn’t really have been more blunt about his feelings about the NFL situation with Jay-Z.





“All y’all n*ggas marched for Colin Kaepernick and he took a settlement and ain’t tell y’all what he got or nothing. He settled. Let it go. Y’all hating on Jay-Z for tryna own something in the NFL. Y’all n*ggas some muthaf**kin’ crabs,” Gibbs said, according to TheSource.com. *(RELATED: Colin Kaepernick Shares Workout Video, Doesn’t Throw A Single Football In It)*
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

"Those are, alternative facts"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

*Planned Parenthood Chooses Abortion Over Serving Low-Income Women*
*Withdraws From Title X Funding*





Paul Hennessy/NurPhoto via Getty Images 





By HANK BERRIEN 
August 19, 2019 
 15.5k views


On Monday, Planned Parenthood proved it cares more about abortion than the health needs of low income women, as the abortion giant withdrew from Title X, the federal program that serves the need of low-income Americans, rather than follow a Trump administration guideline.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

MAGA

Cross this one off of the list.



*Planned Parenthood Defunds Itself by Withdrawing as Title X Recipient*





Drew Angerer/Getty Images
PENNY STARR19 Aug 2019277
3:36
*The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit rejected efforts to stop the Trump administration from banning abortion referrals at federally funded health clinics on Friday, and on Monday, Planned Parenthood Federation of America made good on its threat to withdraw as a Title X family planning recipient rather than comply with the new rule.*

Planned Parenthood receives millions of dollars every year from Title X family planning reimbursements and grants.

Although federal law prohibits taxpayer funding of abortion, until now the nation’s largest abortion provider (332,757 abortions reported in its latest annual report) has been able to claim federal funding did not fall under the abortion services side of the organization.

Politico reported the development will mean low-income women might not have access to abortion and provided Planned Parenthood’s defiant reaction:

“We will not be bullied into withholding abortion information from our patients,” said acting President Alexis McGill Johnson on a call with reporters.

The decision marks a partial victory for Republican lawmakers who have been trying to defund the organization. But while Planned Parenthood gets about $60 million a year under Title X, it receives far more from Medicaid. It also gets funding from other federal and state programs to combat HIV and provide sexual education to teenagers.

The organization has said for months it wouldn’t operate under the Trump rule, which also requires clinics to refer pregnant patients for pre-natal care, regardless of the woman’s wishes. And while it’s been illegal for decades to use any federal funding for abortions, the new rule also bars clinics that get Title X money from providing abortions using other funding sources.

But pro-life groups are hailing Planned Parenthood’s and other abortion providers’ withdrawal from Title X, administered through Heath and Human Services (HHS).

“It’s a great day for women’s health in America,” Catherine Glenn Foster, president and CEO of Americans United for Life, said in a statement. “Planned Parenthood is America’s deadliest nonprofit, and the news that they’re refusing to accept taxpayer funds to target vulnerable women is a good thing for women’s health.”

“Women deserve the chance to live empowered, full lives that are free from the harm that Planned Parenthood poses through abortion and abortion-focused services,” Glenn Foster said. “Women who need true health care will have their needs met by authentic and eager healthcare providers across America.”

“Planned Parenthood, our nation’s largest abortion provider, today made a choice not to separate its abortion operation from Title X services, and in doing declined Title X funding, which makes up approximately four percent of their annual budget,” Jeanne Mancini, president of March for Life, said in a statement.

“Abortion is neither health care nor family planning and taxpayer dollars should not support abortion,” Mancini said. “Leana Wen’s recent firing and Planned Parenthood’s decision today doubles down on their ultimate goal, which is political abortion advocacy, not health care.”

“Planned Parenthood—which reported nearly $245 million in excess revenue for 2017-2018—has unsurprisingly chosen abortion over participating in the federal family planning program,” Melanie Israel, a research associate at the Heritage Foundation said in a statement. “The abortion giant is willing to forgo approximately $60 million in federal funds.”

“Meanwhile, the qualified grantees who are willing to comply with provisions that ensure statutory and programmatic integrity will continue offering Americans with health care services they need,” Israel said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks God

POLITICS
Published 4 hours ago
*President Trump decision to end DACA was lawful, Justice Department says*

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/president-trump-decision-to-end-daca-was-lawful-justice-department-supreme-court


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2019)

T's health plan --

“So, we have a great plan coming out,  It’s going to be — if we can take back the House because we’re not going to get the Democrats to vote for it, because they’re doing Medicare for all, which is going to take away your freedom, take away your doctors, take away everything that you should be able to have, and most importantly, it’s going to take away — we have 180 million people right now that have private insurance and they love it, and all of that’s going to be taken away. It’s absolute craziness.”​


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2019)

I learn something new every day -- "Racism has nothing to do with race" -- C. Woolery, former TV star, 2019

https://twitter.com/chuckwoolery/status/1163455679849533440


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I learn something new every day -- "Racism has nothing to do with race" -- C. Woolery, former TV star, 2019
> 
> https://twitter.com/chuckwoolery/status/1163455679849533440


Racism is all in that empty head of yours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racism is all in that empty head of yours.


Yes, quite, lets ignore it as it's something only 'they' experience so, like them, it's really not legitimate.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 282700, member: 1707"

Yes, quite, lets ignore it as it's something only
'they' experience so, like them, 
it's really not legitimate.

/QUOTE

*For the " Record " ...If YOU have the BALLS !*

*Describe " Racism " in your OWN words for the *
*Forum and the World....*

*Go on now....let's here it ...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

"t is a fraud and a failure" that fact has been obvious to all since long before he was president* and is still readily apparent to all but morons.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "t is a fraud and a failure" that fact has been
> obvious to all since long before he was
> president* and is still readily apparent to
> all but morons
> ...



*Can't describe it can YOU..!

Human - Cojones = Gato ( Rodent )*


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

We have had anti-semitic Presidents before (although they were usually more subtle about it) but never have we had an anti-semitic President with a Jewish daughter.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> We have had anti-semitic Presidents before
> (although they were usually more subtle about it)
> but never have we had an anti-semitic
> President with a Jewish daughter.


*Yur a " complete " Idiot.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

“This is a trade war that should have taken place a long time ago,” Trump told reporters at the White House. He added: “Somebody had to do it. I am the chosen one.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> We have had anti-semitic Presidents before (although they were usually more subtle about it) but never have we had an anti-semitic President with a Jewish daughter.


Knowing 'one', having 'one' as a friend, having 'one' in the family, being married to 'one' has nothing to do with ones bias towards similar groups of people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Turns out hiring wasn’t nearly as strong in 2018 and early 2019 as the government initially reported — by about a half-million jobs.

The economy had about 501,000 fewer jobs as of March 2019 than the Bureau of Labor Statistics initially calculated in its survey of business establishments. That’s the largest revision since the waning stages of the Great Recession in 2009.

The newly revised figures indicate the economy didn’t get a huge boost last year from President Trump’s tax cuts and higher federal spending. They also signal the economy is a bit weaker than previously believed and could give the Federal Reserve even greater reason to cut interest rates in September.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turns out hiring wasn’t nearly as strong in 2018 and early 2019 as the government initially reported — by about a half-million jobs.
> 
> The economy had about 501,000 fewer jobs as of March 2019 than the Bureau of Labor Statistics initially calculated in its survey of business establishments. That’s the largest revision since the waning stages of the Great Recession in 2009.
> 
> The newly revised figures indicate the economy didn’t get a huge boost last year from President Trump’s tax cuts and higher federal spending. They also signal the economy is a bit weaker than previously believed and could give the Federal Reserve even greater reason to cut interest rates in September.


After 6 straight years of QE working why wouldn’t we continue interest rate cuts?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Twitter top trending topic today -- 25thAmendmentNow

Section 4—Whenever the Vice President and a majority of either the principal officers of the executive departments or of such other body as Congress may by law provide, transmit to the President pro tempore of the Senate and the Speaker of the House of Representatives their written declaration that the President is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office, the Vice President shall immediately assume the powers and duties of the office as Acting President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> After 6 straight years of QE working why wouldn’t we continue interest rate cuts?


 . . . and what about the current and planned t-QE rounds?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Twitter top trending topic today -- 25thAmendmentNow
> 
> Section 4—Whenever the Vice President and a majority of either the principal officers of the executive departments or of such other body as Congress may by law provide, transmit to the President pro tempore of the Senate and the Speaker of the House of Representatives their written declaration that the President is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office, the Vice President shall immediately assume the powers and duties of the office as Acting President.


If you need 6 straight years of QE to prop up your terms and double the nations debt section 4 should have applied as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what about the current and planned t-QE rounds?


Perfect.  Worked for Barry, it’ll work for Donny T..  Right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

The "chosen one"?
The "second coming"?
The "least racist"?
Who says these things, our idiot in chief. Only fools and the fully indoctrinated would deny the absurdity of statements like that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

The thin skinned baby in chief finds offense to a woman saying his idea of buying Greenland as "absurd", calling yet another female as "nasty". A good ally at that. What an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "chosen one"?
> The "second coming"?
> The "least racist"?
> Who says these things, our idiot in chief. Only fools and the fully indoctrinated would deny the absurdity of statements like that.


But his QE will work like it did for Obama.  Equal opportunity QE for whitey right?  Lol!!  You people crack me up


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The thin skinned baby in chief finds offense to a woman saying his idea of buying Greenland as "absurd", calling yet another female as "nasty". A good ally at that. What an idiot.


That’s why he needs QE.  All idiots get QE right?  Good thing spigot boy is on the job.  What a deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But his QE will work like it did for Obama.  Equal opportunity QE for whitey right?  Lol!!  You people crack me up


I do enjoy how you make things up to react to . . . reminds of some these other nutters. I guess it's just what you need to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do enjoy how you make things up to react to . . . reminds of some these other nutters. I guess it's just what you need to do.


I guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2019)

I think it best to just assume everyone crossing the border illegally is a lying criminal. 

*‘Breastfeeding’ Migrant Disputed By Medical Exam, Charged With Felony For Identify Fraud*
August 21st, 2019
_





Gavel. Shutterstock


An illegal immigrant mother whose nursing claims were disputed by a medical examination has been slapped with multiple felony charges for using another person’s social security number.

Maria Domingo-Garcia was federally indicted on Tuesday for knowingly using another individual’s social security number, according to court documents obtained by the Daily Caller News Foundation. The ruling, handed down in the Northern Division of the Southern District of Mississippi, will result in her being placed in the custody of U.S. Marshals as she awaits federal trial.





News of the indictments come after Domingo-Garcia made national headlines for claiming she was a nursing mother unable to breastfeed her baby because Immigration and Customs Enforcement placed her in detention.

The issue dates back to August 7, when ICE agents apprehended 680 illegal immigrants working in food processing plants across Mississippi — the largest ICE raid in U.S. history. Domingo-Garcia was among the hundreds of illegal aliens apprehended that day.

Days after her apprehension, numerous articles about her personal life were published. In a recent CNN report, for example, Domingo-Garcia’s lawyers definitively claimed that she was breastfeeding her four-month old baby at the time of her arrest. The lawyers admonished ICE for separating her away from her baby, and described the physical toll of abruptly ceasing to breastfeed was having on her body.








Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) officers from Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) look on after executing search warrants and making some arrests at an agricultural processing facility in Canton, Mississippi, U.S. in this August 7, 2019 handout photo. Immigration and Customs Enforcement/Handout via REUTERS

“She is still really depressed. She is in a lot of pain because of not being able to pump or breastfeed,” Juliana Manzanarez, one of her two lawyers, said to CNN.


ICE conducted a medical examination of Domingo-Garcia in response to these reported claims. A nurse practitioner found that she was, in fact, not lactating — a strong indication that she was not breastfeeding her baby when she was apprehended just days earlier.

“All ICE detainees receive medical, dental and mental health intake screening within 12 hours of arriving at each detention facility; that screening includes a woman being asked if she is breast feeding. During her initial medical screening, Ms. Domingo-Garcia answered no to that question,” read an ICE statement provided to TheDCNF on Tuesday. Domingo-Garcia claimed to her lawyers that she was never asked this question. *(RELATED: Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public)*

“Pursuant to subsequent media reports that falsely alleged Ms. Domingo-Garcia was being detained despite being a nursing mother, an ICE Health Services Corps nurse practitioner conducted an additional medical examination of Ms. Domingo-Garcia, which verified she is not lactating,” the statement continued.

Content created by The Daily Caller News Foundation is available without charge to any eligible news publisher that can provide a large audience. For licensing opportunities of our original content, please contact licensing@dailycallernewsfoundation.org.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

We have an elected "president*", but we don't have a presidency, one that handles the day to day events of the world at large, the real one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have an elected "president*", but we don't have a presidency, one that handles the day to day events of the world at large, the real one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

t likens himself to Christ and retweets of the second coming (of which Jews never recognized the first)? Does this simply get past the supposed "religious leaders" of the evangelicals? These people are so truly desperate for something to call their own they have chosen their antithesis, who refers to himself as the chosen one. As he mockingly looks to the heavens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

*Exclusive — ‘Crappy Jew Year’: New York Times Editor’s Antisemitism, Racism Exposed*





Facebook/Twitter
MATTHEW BOYLE22 Aug 2019Washington, D.C.157
10:20
*A New York Times political editor has a years-long history of antisemitic and racist comments on his Twitter page, a Breitbart News investigation has found.*

Tom Wright-Piersanti, who has been a Senior Staff Editor at the New York Times for more than five years according to his LinkedIn pageand according to his Twitter page oversees the newspaper’s political coverage, has made a series of antisemitic and racist tweets over the years. Many of them are still public on his Twitter page as of the publication of this article, but some have since been deleted.


The revelation of these tweets come in the wake of the executive editor of the Times stating that the newspaper intends to target the president on racial issues over the next couple years, after the newspaper’s efforts on the Russia hoax scandal failed.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Melania Trump: ‘I’m Excited’ to Serve This ‘Incredible Country’ for Another Six Years


One tweet that is still public is from the early morning of New Years Day in 2010, when he admits he is antisemitic but announced that his New Years resolution was to be less antisemitic—even though the tweet’s content mocks Jewish people.

“I was going to say ‘Crappy Jew Year,’ but one of my resolutions is to be less anti-Semitic,” Wright-Piersanti tweeted on Jan. 1, 2010, at 9:35 a.m. “So…. HAPPY Jew Year. You Jews.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

*Chuck Schumer: Trump Is ‘Encouraging’ Antisemites Throughout the Country and World*





HEIDI LEVINE/AFP/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU21 Aug 20191,408
3:41
*Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) claimed Wednesday that President Trump is “encouraging—wittingly or unwittingly—anti-Semites throughout the country and world.” His assessment follows a remark Trump made Tuesday, questioning how Jews can support a party that openly embraces antisemitism.*

Critics questioned Trump following his remarks on Jewish support for Democrats.

“I think any Jewish people that vote for a Democrat, I think it shows either a total lack of knowledge or great disloyalty,” Trump said, referring to an exhaustive list of antisemitic remarks made by prominent members of the “Squad.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

AUGUST 22, 2019
*Decades of Intensifying Left-Wing Influence on High School Students*
By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
As a senior in high school, I dated a gorgeous girl. On our first date, she was sitting on my lap. I thought, "My life is now perfect!" Then she started spouting some Marxist gibberish. I began disputing with her. No more kisses. I stood up and walked off her porch, never to see her again! That was at the end of the 1950s.

Fast-forward about forty years to 1997. I had transferred into a high school for gifted students in New York City, one of those specialized high schools with high Asian and white enrollments, and ever diminishing black and Hispanic enrollments. It was one of a group of schools that require students to pass a difficult examination for admittance. At that time, the enrollment of black and Hispanic students ranged at around 30–35%, whereas today it is in the 10–12% range.

During the first week of the school year before classes began, teachers gathered in departments to review plans for teaching their subjects. The U.S. history teachers gathered in a room. It was my first week, and within a few minutes, it came to my attention that the teachers in the room all planned on regularly distributing excerpts from Howard Zinn's bestselling college textbook A People's History of the United States. Suddenly, I realized I was in a dark coven of male commies. Collectively, purposely, and without hesitation, they were agreeing on teaching that American history was a betrayal of the people by the power-mad white capitalist elite. Our history was presumably a history of oppression, suppression, and exploitation of "the people." 

When I told them Zinn was a communist (pretending I was telling them something they did not already know as they discussed distribution of photocopies from Zinn's textbook), they replied with utter contempt for me. One snake said, "What do you know?! Have you ever published anything?" You would be shocked (maybe not) at their dismissive tone and attitude toward a colleague as I questioned their use of Zinn in the classroom. I told them that even if they agreed with Zinn, it was their duty and responsibility as teachers not to present Zinn as the only final and legitimate interpretation. As professionals who are teaching, they should not use the classroom as a bully pulpit for Zinn. If they wanted to use Zinn, they should at the very least present other historical takes on the same events or criticism of Zinn's interpretations by other authors. My main point was that it would be best not to use Zinn at all in the classroom because he was identified with such a fundamentally anti-American, anti-liberty ideology.

Yet, less than one week later, one of these educated, older, anti-American leftists said to me, "Communism is over in the USSR, but it's alive and well in this high school!" Three years later, this same teacher, while teaching AP European History, spent an entire month on the Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels. Many of the gifted students taking the course saw that this was not teaching of the curriculum, but teaching the teacher's personal ideological obsession. They complained to the chairman of the Social Studies Department, and no action was taken to stifle this teacher who lacked both truth and integrity.

Introducing excerpts from the Zinn book involved extra work photocopying the desired sections. Since Zinn's book is considered a college textbook, it was not on the NYC official textbook list. That list provided some flexibility in that there were five non-communist textbooks teachers could choose from. None of the five books pushed the image of American oppression and exploitation, and the choice provided some flexibility for instruction depending on teacher interests and expertise. However, after about ten years, freedom of choice of one's textbook went the way of many of our American liberties. One textbook was bought for the department: The Americans published by McDougal Littel. Including maps and glossary, this history book is 1,123 pages.

This huge tome is Howard Zinn light. There is no discussion of the influence of Protestant Christianity on the development of the colonies and of political rights theory. The drafting of the Declaration of Independence by Thomas Jefferson and the influence of John Locke on that document get only four paragraphs out of over 1,000 pages. There is no mention of the Black Robe Regiment — the pastors in their pulpits who so powerfully insisted that the colonies were being oppressed and tyrannized by the British. The powerful biblical, Judeo-Christian influence on the founding of the country is completely ignored. It is an example of historical bias at its worst.

The word "Christianity" in the index has only three references. The references apply to Spanish settlement in the West and Southwest. The very fact that they do not present the English colonial experience as defining the political, ideological, and linguistic foundation of this country is itself a basis for real concern. Fourteen pages are indexed referring to Cesar Chávez and Mexican-Americans, yet checks and balances gets only one page, and division of powers gets one reference. Federalism is not noted in the index. "Native Americans" has 96 page referrals in the index, whereas inventions (you know, little stuff like the cyclotron, the airplane, the transistor, polio vaccine, etc.) has six page references. Jonathan Edwards, Charles Finney, and George Whitefield are not mentioned in the index, although there are two page references for the Great Awakening. There are six page referrals to Puritans and one page reference to Judaism. There are 71 page references to labor force and labor movement. The Higher Education Act has one page reference, but there are no index references to colleges or universities as general categories, although there is one page reference to Harvard.

Five persons are listed as authors of this volume, and they in turn are listed with a host of consultants and reviewers. One of the authors is a professor of comparative ethnic studies, another is a professor of Afro-American studies, another author specialized in maps, another is focused on the history of women, and the fifth specializes in secondary school social studies teaching. Thus, none of the authors is explicitly a professor of American history. Each is expressive of the identity politics specialties and thus brings the left-wing bias of identity politics to this volume. We can see that this now popular textbook had the effect of displacing the books that saw a unity in American history for a more left-wing interpretation that tends to balkanize our culture. And the communist teachers can still introduce excerpts from Zinn if they wish.

Tens of thousands or more people are graduating high school having used this book, and thus are influenced to believe that American history is mainly about the exploitation of women, minorities, and workers. The book does not flat out say that, but the narrative is deeply infused with that idea. Further, adding in the Zinn influence on many of those students, we see a momentum developing toward the belief that the economic, legal, and political structure must be radically altered.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what about the current and planned t-QE rounds?


M


Bruddah IZ said:


> Perfect.  Worked for Barry, it’ll work for Donny T..  Right?


You brought it up.  And you were right to do so.     First, a shell “cracking” plant is approved under Obama, and now donny wants to use Obama QE.  See the difference?  Yeah me neither.  Except donny is not trying to keep it a secret.  You people crack me up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 22, 2019
> *Decades of Intensifying Left-Wing Influence on High School Students*
> By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
> As a senior in high school, I dated a gorgeous girl. On our first date, she was sitting on my lap. I thought, "My life is now perfect!" Then she started spouting some Marxist gibberish. I began disputing with her. No more kisses. I stood up and walked off her porch, never to see her again! That was at the end of the 1950s.
> ...


The tree is fully grown.
Its seed planted by one traveler 60 or 70 years ago.
One tree in a forest.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 22, 2019
> *Decades of Intensifying Left-Wing Influence on High School Students*
> By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
> As a senior in high school, I dated a gorgeous girl. On our first date, she was sitting on my lap. I thought, "My life is now perfect!" Then she started spouting some Marxist gibberish. I began disputing with her. No more kisses. I stood up and walked off her porch, never to see her again! That was at the end of the 1950s.
> ...


This idiot lost me at "I began disputing with her." Very impressive writing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The thin skinned baby in chief finds offense to a woman saying his idea of buying Greenland as "absurd", calling yet another female as "nasty". A good ally at that. What an idiot.


Bingo.
Projection:
1) An unconscious self-defense mechanism characterized by a person unconsciously attributing their own issues onto someone or something else as a form of delusion and denial.

2) A way to blame others for your own negative thoughts by repressing them and then attributing them to someone else. Due to the sorrowful nature of delusion and denial it is very difficult for the target to be able to clarify the reality of the situation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2019)

messy said:


> This idiot lost me at "I began disputing with her." Very impressive writing.


Losing you is not impressive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

*AP-NORC poll: 62% disapprove of how Trump's handling his job*

AP poll: Trump approval still weak despite economy

NEW YORK (AP) — About 6 in 10 Americans disapprove of President Donald Trump's overall job performance, according to a new poll released Thursday by The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research, which finds some support for the president's handling of the U.S. economy but gives him weak marks on other major issues.

Just 36% of Americans approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president; 62% disapprove.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *AP-NORC poll: 62% disapprove of how Trump's handling his job*
> 
> AP poll: Trump approval still weak despite economy
> 
> ...


QE to the rescue.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turns out hiring wasn’t nearly as strong in 2018 and early
> 2019 as the government initially reported — by about a half-million jobs.
> 
> The economy had about 501,000 fewer jobs as of March 2019
> ...



*LIAR !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t likens himself to Christ and retweets of the second coming (of which Jews never recognized the first)? Does this simply get past the supposed "religious leaders" of the evangelicals? These people are so truly desperate for something to call their own they have chosen their antithesis, who refers to himself as the chosen one. As he mockingly looks to the heavens.


Amen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE to the rescue.


Maybe Trump is moving back to the center?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5239


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


What are you having a hard time with now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

An old video in which President Donald Trump dodges questions about the Bible is going viral again in light of the president’s new claim that he is the “chosen one.”

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/donald-trump-bible-questions-old-video-112603229.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

*The tensions and drama behind the scenes of Trump's campaign to free rapper A$AP Rocky*
WASHINGTON — When rapper A$AP Rocky was freed from detention in Sweden and returned to the United States earlier this month, it marked the end of a bizarre saga that at one point involved the president; his son-in-law, Jared Kushner; and the State Department’s top hostage negotiator. Though President Trump’s campaign to free Rocky appeared to end well, a behind-the-scenes battle provides a unique glimpse into the unusual characters and fraught tensions involved in Trump’s outreach efforts to the black community.

According to new details provided by sources involved, Trump’s role in pushing for Rocky’s release started with a reality television megastar calling the West Wing, a mysterious entertainment industry “fixer” and two Trump supporters. The president’s allies who connected Rocky’s team with the White House hoped to facilitate a scene that would bolster Trump’s image among African-Americans. Instead, they say they were left angry when Rocky failed to thank Trump or those around him.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/full-story-trump-free-asap-rocky-161654472.html


----------



## Friesland (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm back!
Did Huli Huli Boi find his house yet?
Did we win the trade war?
Did Kim get rid of all his missiles?

So many questions!! Meanwhile... a souvenir...


----------



## Friesland (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh my... I'm shocked! SHOCKED!! to discover we have not yet won the easy trade war... And tax cuts didn't pay for themselves? Oh my. Who could have guessed. Next thing you'll tell me that corporate leverage, falling buyback rates and the shrinking manufacturing sector is suggesting a slowdown in the coming year... Who could have seen that coming? It's all a huge surprise. No one expected any of this...


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 283194, member: 1715"

I'm back! ***
Did Huli Huli Boi find his house yet?
Did we win the trade war?
Did Kim get rid of all his missiles?

So many questions!! Meanwhile... a souvenir...

View attachment 5246

/QUOTE

** No one caaaareees....!*

*PS : Go get checked Fried hands, those weren't " women " you shacked up with....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

So will t hereby pull out of all t business dealings in China? Will Ivanka? Kushner? Elaine Chao?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Wittle donny doesn't wanna go to the G7! He just wants to go pway! The other kids at the G7 might pick on wittle donny!

 . . . they had to give wittle donny a treat to get him to go, a spot after the summit so he can lie . . . errr I mean brag about his accomplishments. Will there be laughter like at the UN?


----------



## Friesland (Aug 23, 2019)

I hereby declare - so much winning!


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wittle donny doesn't wanna go to the G7!
> He just wants to go pway!
> The other kids at the G7 might pick on wittle donny!
> 
> ...


*You have it pretty bad....*

*Mel-Jealousy/Envy.....you'll always be able to " Fantasize "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Can you imagine?

*LAW*
*Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Treated Again For Cancer*

FacebookTwitter






"Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg today completed a three-week course of stereotactic ablative radiation therapy at Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center in New York City," a statement from the Supreme Court read. "The focused radiation treatment began on August 5 and was administered on an outpatient basis to treat a tumor on her pancreas. The abnormality was first detected after a routine blood test in early July, and a biopsy performed on July 31 at Sloan Kettering confirmed a localized malignant tumor.

"As part of her treatment, a bile duct stent was placed. The Justice tolerated treatment well. She cancelled her annual summer visit to Santa Fe, but has otherwise maintained an active schedule. The tumor was treated definitively and there is no evidence of disease elsewhere in the body. Justice Ginsburg will continue to have periodic blood tests and scans. No further treatment is needed at this time."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*David Axelrod On RBG Health Scare: Empty SCOTUS Seat Could ‘Tear This Country Apart’*
*"It will tear this country apart."*





JOSE LUIS MAGANA / Contributor / Getty Images 





By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
August 23, 2019 
 803 views
Former Obama adviser David Axelrod is worried that another empty Supreme Court seat in the age of President Trump could "tear the country apart." His prediction came shortly after news broke that Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg had recently completed radiation treatment for cancer on her pancreas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Poor old girl, just like espola.
*Michael Moore Goes Ballistic Over RBG Cancer Scare: ‘Work Nonstop...’*
*"HOLYMOTHEROFRBG!"*





Franco Origlia / Contributor / Getty Images

By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
August 23, 2019
566 views


The news that Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg underwent radiation treatment for a tumor on her pancreas has scared the living daylights out of leftists, many of whom fear that President Trump may get a second judicial pick before the 2020 election.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *David Axelrod On RBG Health Scare: Empty SCOTUS Seat Could ‘Tear This Country Apart’*
> *"It will tear this country apart."*
> 
> ...


Drama queen.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Drama queen.


Says the gal who talked about violent French revolutions when they had some street demonstrations a few months ago...


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

“I hereby order American companies to look at alternatives to China.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> “I hereby order American companies to look at alternatives to China.”


Membership has its privileges.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Drama queen.


Now that would be fun to watch, payback for Kavanaugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Says the gal who talked about violent French revolutions when they had some street demonstrations a few months ago...


You really need to read my links.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really need to read my links.


No one, even you, reads your links. So cal soccer off topic forum where the deepest darkest right wing fever swamp conspiracy theories actually see the light of day . . . only to be ignored.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one, even you, reads your links. So cal soccer off topic forum where the deepest darkest right wing fever swamp conspiracy theories actually see the light of day . . . only to be ignored.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, so much for that lie. 
Americans commit more crimes that non citizens.

*DOJ Report: Nearly Two-Thirds of All Federal Arrests Last Year Were Of Non-Citizens *
Guy Benson | Aug 23, 2019 1:05 PM






A follow-up to my earlier post, in which I went out of my way not to paint immigrants -- including illegal immigrants -- with a broad brush.  What are we to make of this information from the Justice Department?  There are a few contradictions here to unravel, via NBC News:

Arrests of noncitizens by the U.S. government more than tripled over the past decade and now account for 64 percent of all federal arrests, the Justice Department said Thursday. "While noncitizens make up seven percent of the U.S. population, they accounted for 15 percent of all federal arrests" in 2018, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, which said noncitizens accounted for roughly one-quarter of all federal drug and property crime arrests. Concern about crime committed by undocumented immigrants has been a key point in the Trump administration's push for stricter border controls. But the report showed that most of the arrests of noncitizens were for immigration offenses, not violent crimes.

So is it 64 percent or 15 percent, NBC?  Both would be disproportionately high, but there's a massive difference between those two figures.  To the official DOJ statement we go:

In 2018, 64% of all federal arrests were of non-U.S. citizens, the Bureau of Justice Statistics announced today. In comparison, 37% of all federal arrests in 1998 were of non-U.S. citizens. Federal arrests of non-U.S. citizens more than tripled from 1998 to 2018 (rising 234%), while federal arrests of U.S. citizens rose 10%. While non-U.S. citizens make up 7% of the U.S. population (per the U.S. Census Bureau for 2017), they accounted for 15% of all federal arrests and 15% of prosecutions in U.S. district court for non-immigration crimes in 2018. Non-U.S. citizens accounted for 24% of all federal drug arrests and 25% of all federal property arrests, including 28% of all federal fraud arrests. The country of citizenship of persons arrested by federal law enforcement changed notably over time. From 1998 to 2018, Mexican citizens’ share of federal arrests rose from 28% to 40%. Citizens of Central American countries’ share of federal arrests rose from 1% to 20% during the same period, while U.S. citizens’ share of federal arrests fell from 63% to 36%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

AUGUST 24, 2019
*The unbearable whiteness of the Obamas’ new house*
By Thomas Lifson
Has the white half of Barack Obama gone white supremacist? Is the lavish house on Martha’s Vineyard just purchased by the former first couple one of those racist “dog whistles” that progressives so often are able to hear?

Take a look at the startling sheer whiteness of the interior of the house, as featured in The Earl of Taint:







As the Earl notes, most of the brown to be found is where people step on.

If President Trump as purchased a house with so much whiteness, you can bet that the cries of racist symbolism and dog whistles would have been heard throughout the prog internet.

It occurred to me that maybe the Obamas are planning to remodel the place with colors that “look like America.” But then I realized that the Obamas already have been renting the property, and obviously like it so much they decided to buy it.

Or, maybe they miss the White House so much that they want an nearly all-white house?But the interior of then DC White House isn't anything at all like as white as the Vineyard estate, where you'd be advised to bring your sunglasses inside if you visit.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really need to read my links.


When you link to credible sources, I do. Redstate, Breitbart and American Thinker aren't credible sources. But you know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

messy said:


> When you link to credible sources, I do. Redstate, Breitbart and American Thinker aren't credible sources. But you know that.


Come on now.
Can you say you haven’t learned anything from me?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Membership has its privileges.


Whatever that means.

Have you found any alternatives to China yet?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that would be fun to watch, payback for Kavanaugh.


Payback?  Didn't Kavanaugh win?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 24, 2019
> *The unbearable whiteness of the Obamas’ new house*
> By Thomas Lifson
> Has the white half of Barack Obama gone white supremacist? Is the lavish house on Martha’s Vineyard just purchased by the former first couple one of those racist “dog whistles” that progressives so often are able to hear?
> ...


Basic real estate strategy - paint the whole interior white.  The new buyers can make it anything they want.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Payback?  Didn't Kavanaugh win?


I was chucking at that line myself.
It’s like Trump. Even when they win, they can’t stop being angry because they just feel like losers.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2019)

This just in from Greenland --


----------



## Friesland (Aug 24, 2019)

Has the tax cut paid for itself yet?

How's that deficit doing?

It's so funny the suckers love saddling their kids with debt so billionaires can party... I'm sure it will trickle down soon, rubes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I was chucking at that line myself.
> It’s like Trump. Even when they win, they can’t stop being angry because they just feel like losers.


Who is chuck?
Playing dumb doesn’t change much in your case.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is chuck?
> Playing dumb doesn’t change much in your case.


Irony, yet again. You do have one thing you do well.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

I want to congratulate you OC folks for electing Rep. Katie Porter.
She’s totally awesome.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Has the tax cut paid for itself yet?
> 
> How's that deficit doing?
> 
> It's so funny the suckers love saddling their kids with debt so billionaires can party... I'm sure it will trickle down soon, rubes.


I think the rich might get hurt by this slowdown  too. 
Trump is doing great!


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Says the gal who talked about violent French revolutions
> when they had some street demonstrations a few months ago...


*I knew you were an Idiot.....*

*butt..*

*Are you also the Idiot off in the " Soccer " threads ruining*
*a teams credibility by posting crap about " Benched " players....*

*You can post Idiocy here all day long, but stay out of those threads..*
*Let the Coach Coach, let the Team play .......but first and foremost*
*you should NEVER EVER comment about any youth player at ALL !*

*I do hope you are not that Idiot....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I want to congratulate you OC folks for electing
> Rep. Katie Porter.
> She’s totally awesome.


*Has there been a VALID recount of
here vote accumulation and where 
they came from.....Hmmmm !
*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283389, member: 1707"

No one, even you, reads your links. 
So cal soccer off topic forum where
the deepest darkest right wing fever swamp 
conspiracy theories actually see the light of day . . . 
only to be ignored.
*You're such a poor LIAR....You read everyone, just look at*
*how YOU construct your responses....*
*You're like an open book, your brain is exposed for the *
*whole world to evaluate....*


/QUOTE


*Poor Poor Rodent .....running around with his pants hanging *
*off his ass, trying to fit in with the Dumbed Down Democratic Crowd...*


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I knew you were an Idiot.....*
> 
> *butt..*
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? The troller who claimed he was mad because his 8-year-old’s team plays bench players? 
Why would you think that was me?
Do you just live in some weirdo conspiracy world?


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 283432, member: 3299"

What are you talking about? 
*You know what I'm referencing, don't play dumb AND comment.*

The troller who claimed he was mad because 
his 8-year-old’s team plays bench players? 
*Seee...You DO Know what I was referencing....*

Why would you think that was me?
*Hmmmm..............let's " Ponder " that for awhile !*

Do you just live in some weirdo conspiracy world?
*Reality Wez ( " Messy " ).....*
*If the shoe fits, and that shoe sure appears to fit YOU.*

/QUOTE

*You seem a little perturbed at the notion that your*
*posting " History " matches the format that Idiot*
*has presented " Over There ! ".....*


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 283432, member: 3299"
> 
> What are you talking about?
> *You know what I'm referencing, don't play dumb AND comment.*
> ...


Busted. I am the guy who started a post expressing his serious concern that his 8-year-old’s team gets hurt by playing bench players.
Good sleuthing, nimrod.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

t to Macron, "can I just have a hamburger?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe Trump is moving back to the center?


It'll never be center enough for the haters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t to Macron, "can I just have a hamburger?"


 to go with his FRENCH fries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An old video in which President Donald Trump dodges questions about the Bible is going viral again in light of the president’s new claim that he is the “chosen one.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/donald-trump-bible-questions-old-video-112603229.html


Both the Americans and the Russians chose him.  That makes him a "chosen one".  A.K.A. as an election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm back!
> Did Huli Huli Boi find his house yet?


Yes.  How's the spigot flowing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my... I'm shocked! SHOCKED!! to discover we have not yet won the easy trade war... And tax cuts didn't pay for themselves? Oh my. Who could have guessed. Next thing you'll tell me that corporate leverage, falling buyback rates and the shrinking manufacturing sector is suggesting a slowdown in the coming year... Who could have seen that coming? It's all a huge surprise. No one expected any of this...


You people are okay with Obama care tariffs but not chinese tariffs?  Hmmm?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm back!
> Did Huli Huli Boi find his house yet?
> Did we win the trade war?
> Did Kim get rid of all his missiles?
> ...


You were gone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You were gone?


The spigot demanded his full attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2019)

*G7 Surprise: Donald Trump Announces Trade Deal In Principle Agreement with Japan*





AP Photo/Andrew Harnik
CHARLIE SPIERING25 Aug 20192,599
*President Donald Trump announced a new trade deal in principal with Japan on Sunday, during the G7 summit of world leaders in France.*

“This is a tremendous deal for the United States,” Trump saidafter announcing the deal with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. “It’s a, really, tremendous deal for our farmers and agricultural ranchers, and also involves other things.”

The two leaders agreed on a deal in principle, which they expected would be signed during the United Nations General Assembly in New York in September.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Donald Trump Jr.: 'Joe's Got a Little Vested Interest in China'


After withdrawing from the proposed Trans-Pacific partnership, Trump pursued a bi-lateral deal with Japan since becoming president. The president developed a close personal friendship with Abe and continued pressing for a better deal for the United States.

Trump hailed the deal as a big step for American farmers, as Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said the private sector would likely purchase new volumes of corn from the United States. Japan is also expected to cut tariffs on American beef, pork and agricultural products

“We believe that there is a need for us to implement emergency support measures for the Japanese private sector to have the early purchase of the American corn,” Abe said via a translator, noting that Japan was experiencing pests in their crops.

United States Trade Representative Robert Lightgizer said the deal included agriculture products, industrial tariffs, and digital trade, but did not share additional details.

“We look forward to finishing the additional work and having it be implemented as soon as possible in Japan and the United States,” he said.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are okay with Obama care tariffs but not chinese tariffs?  Hmmm?


Let's see... one gets millions of people illegal health insurance for a small price, the other bankrupts farmers and increases our socialized agri-business payments...

Hmmm...

I don't mind tariffs done correctly, but Don the Con has no plan and no endgame. He thinks cratering the market is a good way to get the spigot turned on, I guess. 

So after 2.5 years we got... more national debt, record-breaking corp leverage, shrinking manufacturing, nothing in the larder for a rainy day... Fine by me, I'm in a position to take advantage of a slow-down. Hopefully, everyone else is too.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You were gone?


Aw pumpkin. I was on vacation before the next one goes off to college. Save your short ends!  with these tariffs scrap will be worth a bit more. Work hard, save up and you'll get to go on one too someday. I know you can do it.

Friesland believes in you!
Love Friesland


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Aw pumpkin. I was on vacation before the next one goes off to college. Save your short ends!  with these tariffs scrap will be worth a bit more. Work hard, save up and you'll get to go on one too someday. I know you can do it.
> 
> Friesland believes in you!
> Love FrieslandView attachment 5258


Congrats.
Do they have indoor plumbing there?


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats.
> Do they have indoor plumbing there?


You're in luck! They do. And with Brexit looming and the pound crashing a lot of the British trades are having to head home, so there could be an opportunity. I struck up a nice friendship with the manager. Do you want me to do an intro?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats.
> Do they have indoor plumbing there?


Of course they do...but Fries room still smells like shit


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Let's see... one gets millions of people illegal health insurance for a small price, the other bankrupts farmers and increases our socialized agri-business payments...
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...


“Tariffs done correctly” you say?  Lol!!  Do tell.  You’ve been talking to messpola it sounds like.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

"Well, we don't rely on American banks. We have all the funding we need out of Russia."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

"RUSSIANS MAKE UP A PRETTY DISPROPORTIONATE CROSS-SECTION OF A LOT OF OUR ASSETS.” … “WE SEE A LOT OF *MONEY POURING IN FROM RUSSIA*.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Let's see... one gets millions of people illegal health insurance for a small price, the other bankrupts farmers and increases our socialized agri-business payments...
> 
> Hmmm...


Your uncle was right about you.  You’re easily confused by your own lack of understanding.  What is illegal is legal insurance which should always sit on a market and be priced according to risk pools like all other types of insurance.  Our health insurance is combined with health care which is like having car insurance that you could use to buy 4 new tires.  How are we bankrupting farmers by subsidizing them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "RUSSIANS MAKE UP A PRETTY DISPROPORTIONATE CROSS-SECTION OF A LOT OF OUR ASSETS.” … “WE SEE A LOT OF *MONEY POURING IN FROM RUSSIA*.”


No.  You don’t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Well, we don't rely on American banks. We have all the funding we need out of Russia."


Really?  Why did we bail them out for 6 straight years under Obama..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're in luck! They do. And with Brexit looming and the pound crashing a lot of the British trades are having to head home, so there could be an opportunity. I struck up a nice friendship with the manager. Do you want me to do an intro?


Thank you, but no thank you.
I'm too deplorable to travel abroad.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Let's see... one gets millions of people illegal health insurance for a small price, the other bankrupts farmers and increases our socialized agri-business payments...
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...


My income is mostly SS and Medicare, which is guaranteed as strongly as the US economy.

Ummmm - wait a minute---


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats.
> Do they have indoor plumbing there?


It's still not too late to perform a few years of national service in the Peace Corps.  There is no age limit as long as you can pass a simple physical and background check.  You could go to a shithole country and teach them to build proper shitholes.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you, but no thank you.
> I'm too deplorable to travel abroad.


Don't sell yourself short. They love a good head of hair on the Iberian. Just look at Crissy R. And besides, deplorable travel... unless you're worried about your status. You're not undocumented are you?

But you should stick around for a bit longer. I hear today is the day they're locking Killary and O'Bummer up! Finally!!! Justice at last!


----------



## Friesland (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your uncle was right about you.  You’re easily confused by your own lack of understanding.  What is illegal is legal insurance which should always sit on a market and be priced according to risk pools like all other types of insurance.  Our health insurance is combined with health care which is like having car insurance that you could use to buy 4 new tires.  How are we bankrupting farmers by subsidizing them?


Ask the farmers.   https://www.fb.org/market-intel/farm-loan-delinquencies-and-bankruptcies-are-rising

My suggestion might be that the subsidies are not enough to offset the decrease in demand... And perhaps that single-payer crop insurance is not doing it for them either... Wait... single-payer insurance? That's gol-darn socialismic!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you, but no thank you.
> I'm too deplorable to travel abroad.


If you do go you might as well wear the clown shoes and the nose with big red hat, they'll all be laughing at you as well . . . except the Nazis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*BREAKING: Trump Tariffs Tank Asian Equities, Chinese Yuan. China Ready To Negotiate. *





NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images 





By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
August 25, 2019 
 97.4k views
President Donald Trump's latest trade war escalation against China appears to have had an immediate effect on Asian markets and the Chinese Yuan, sending both tumbling early on Monday morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Trump’s Response To China’s Trade War On The U.S. Is Working

Posted at 7:00 am on August 26, 2019 by Mike Ford

_ 






In a story entitled “Investors are pulling billions out of Chinese stocks and the bleeding is unlikely to stop anytime soon,”Business Insider touts yet another indicator that President Trump’s tariff response to China’s Trade War against the U.S. is working.





The Critical Bullet Points

* Investors are pulling billions from China’s stock market as political turmoil weighs on economic growth and tariffs hurt Chinese shares. 
* Just shy of $6 billion has flowed out of funds invested in Chinese stocks since the start of the year, the Financial Times reported, citing EPFR Global data. 
* Economists expect the bleeding to continue as China’s economy is set to slow down.

Investors are pulling out of Chinese Markets. This will exacerbate the harmful effects of U.S tariffs on Chinese goods and services and their overall economy. Coupled with the stories I’ve reported earlier, here, here and here, regarding the increasing departure of U.S. companies from China, this appears to show an accelerating effect on a wider part of the Chinese economy.

Where might these investors go? Well folks, in times of economic uncertainty, whenever investors want to hide, they tend to turn to the U.S. Bond market. Where does that leave us right now? We have U.S. companies moving there manufacturing operations out of China to countries more aligned with the United States. We have investors in the Chinese stock market abandoning it at an increasing clip…and buying “stock in America,” as the old U.S. Savings Bond commercials used to tout.





Advantage, Trump. Golf Clap.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

*China announces it seeks 'calm' end to trade war, as markets tank and currency hits 11-year flatline*





 By Gregg Re | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

*Stephen Miller: Trump Exploring ‘All Legal Options’ to End ‘Crazy’ Anchor Baby Policy*





NICHOLAS KAMM/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER25 Aug 20198,902
3:53
*White House senior adviser Stephen Miller says President Trump is currently reviewing “all legal options” to end the country’s birthright citizenship policy which has allowed millions of illegal aliens to secure American citizenship for their U.S.-born children.*

Last week, Trump told the media is he “very seriously” looking at signing an executive order that will end birthright citizenship in the U.S., calling the policy “frankly ridiculous.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

*China blinks on trade, wants ‘calm’ talks*
By Thomas Lifson
The corporate media will never admit it, but President Trump has masterfully lined-up support for America’s pressure on China, and China has blinked and now wants “calm” talks.  Reuters reports:

China is willing to resolve its trade dispute with the United States through “calm” negotiations and resolutely opposes the escalation of the conflict, Vice Premier Liu He, who has been leading the talks with Washington, said on Monday. (snip)

Liu, speaking at a tech conference in southwest China’s Chongqing, said nobody benefited from a trade war.

“We are willing to resolve the issue through consultations and cooperation in a calm attitude and resolutely oppose the escalation of the trade war,” Liu, who is President Xi Jinping’s top economic adviser, said, according to a government transcript.

“We believe that the escalation of the trade war is not beneficial for China, the United States, nor to the interests of the people of the world,” he added.

U.S. companies are especially welcome in China, and will be treated well, Liu said.

Now that supply chains are rapidly shifting out of China, throwing millions out of work there, China sees the wisdom of “welcoming” US companies. But it is not Chinese hospitality that is at issue, it is the intellectual property theft, currency manipulation, and barriers to US exports that  US tariff and trade policy are now retaliating against. Those will not go away until China takes enforceable steps to play by the same rules other OECD members observe.

Speaking to reporters at the G-7 conference in France, President Trump acknowledged the Chinese move:

"We've got two calls, very, very good calls, very productive calls," Trump told reporters. "They mean business."

Using his habitual technique, Trump once again lauded Xi personally as he turns the screw tighter on the Chinese economy:

“I have great respect for the fact that China called and they want to make a deal," Trump said, during a G-7 meeting in which allies have pressured the U.S. to ease up on the trade war with China. "I have great respect for President Xi.”







_US State Department Photo (cropped)_

Now, Xi has to sell concessions to his own hardliners in the Chinese Politburo. Dictator though he is, Xi knows well that his hold on power is not absolute. Trump is playing him like a fiddle.

The corporate media will never admit it, but President Trump has masterfully lined-up support for America’s pressure on China, and China has blinked and now wants “calm” talks.  Reuters reports:

China is willing to resolve its trade dispute with the United States through “calm” negotiations and resolutely opposes the escalation of the conflict, Vice Premier Liu He, who has been leading the talks with Washington, said on Monday. (snip)

Liu, speaking at a tech conference in southwest China’s Chongqing, said nobody benefited from a trade war.

“We are willing to resolve the issue through consultations and cooperation in a calm attitude and resolutely oppose the escalation of the trade war,” Liu, who is President Xi Jinping’s top economic adviser, said, according to a government transcript.

“We believe that the escalation of the trade war is not beneficial for China, the United States, nor to the interests of the people of the world,” he added.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

AUGUST 26, 2019
*Smart diplomacy: Japan steps up to help U.S. farmers, Vietnam blocks China from flouting U.S. trade quotas*
By Monica Showalter
See also Thomas Lifson's "China blinks on trade, wants 'calm' talks."

Want to know what smart diplomacy looks like, courtesy of President Trump?

Take a look at how America's East Asian allies and partners are positively rallying to support President Trump in his bid to put some boundaries on China's trade practices. Far from being a bull in a China shop, as his political opponents claim, he's managed to magnify U.S. pressure on the region's leading bully through the force-multiplier of alliances. Here's what the Wall Street Journal reports:

BIARRITZ, France—President Trump said Sunday the U.S. and Japan had reached a trade deal “in principle” that would pave the way for more U.S. farm exports to Japan, while dropping the threat of increased U.S. tariffs on Japanese cars.

“We’ve been working on a deal with Japan for a long time,” Mr. Trump said at an impromptu event at the Group of Seven world leaders summit, where he was joined for a second time that day by Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. He said as part of the deal, Japan had agreed to buy a significant portion of the U.S.’s corn surplus.

So Japan's going to buy U.S. corn that China has tried to make unbuyable through retaliatory draconian tariffs, in a bid to punish President Trump's political base in rural America? Japan just squashed that. Thanks, Japan. China just lost a big one.

Here's another one:

Hanoi has vowed to crack down on manufacturers illegally using "Made in Vietnam" labels on items destined for America to dodge punishing tariffs as the US-China trade spat drags on.

Exporters have started shifting production from China to Vietnam to avoid 25 percent levies imposed by US President Donald Trump on $200 billion worth of Chinese goods.

But Hanoi said some manufacturers are illegally claiming their goods -- including textiles, seafood and agricultural products -- are from Vietnam when in fact they originate in China.

There have been more recent stories on this I saw yesterday (can't find now), signaling that it's game on. Implication? Vietnam has just closed a side-door escape route from tariffs for China. Reputation of Vietnam-made goods, you see. In reality, this is Vietnam stepping up to the plate, supporting President Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

AUGUST 26, 2019
*What happens when a bunch of unpopular leaders greet Trump?*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
By any measurement, President Trump is the strongest “trunk in the forest,” as my late father used to say.   

From President Emmanuel Macron to Chancellor Angela Merkel to PM Justin Trudeau, most current national leaders would love to have his approval ratings.     

Justin Fox made this point over the weekend:   

Donald Trump is an unpopular president. According to the Real Clear Politics polling average as of Friday afternoon, only 43.3% of Americans approve of his performance. FiveThirtyEight, which weights polls by quality, sample size and partisan lean, puts the average at 41.6%.






But as the president meets with leaders of the other G7 countries in the French resort city of Biarritz this weekend, he can take solace in the fact that he’s more popular than almost all of his peers. 

The lone exception seems to be Japanese premier Shinzo Abe, whose cabinet’s approval rating is 48.8% (to only 35% disapproval) in the Japan Political Pulse poll aggregator maintained by the Sasakawa Peace Foundation USA.

Only 32% of Germans polled for broadcaster ARD a few weeks ago said they were satisfied with German Chancellor Angela Merkel’s government. 

In Canada, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s approval rating was 41% in one recent poll and 39% in another (and in the second poll, by Ipsos, only 33% agreed that he “has done a good job and deserves to be re-elected”)... 

Then there is French President Emmanuel Macron, the one other more or less directly elected head of state (as opposed to leader of a parliamentary government) coming to Biarritz. 

In so many ways, he’s the diametric opposite of Trump: young, cosmopolitan, well-spoken, technocratic. He’s the least popular of the lot, with a 28% approval rating in the most recent poll listed by the diligent editors of the “Opinion polling on the Emmanuel Macron presidency” Wikipedia page and 22% percent in the one before that.

So what does it mean?   

At first glance, it means nothing to U.S. voters, because the media focus will be on the blunt Trump and his personality.   

Inside the meetings, Trump's political strength will work for him.  Politicians always look up to the guy with higher approval ratings.  They want to be popular, after all.

Let's hope that the other leaders also learn that the U.S. economy is doing better because of "growth-oriented" policies that encourage investment.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes, sure. China has surrendered in the trade war... Gotcha...

That's about as likely as Mexico paying for the wall. But remember - China pays the tariffs - except, I guess at Christmas, when we pay it.

Con-enomics. Ask Iz, he'll explain it to you, Sterno.

What's the 18 month growth in the Dow since the tax cuts?
How about the 1 year?
Oh... how about that.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yes, sure. China has surrendered in the trade war... Gotcha...
> 
> That's about as likely as Mexico paying for the wall. But remember - China pays the tariffs - except, I guess at Christmas, when we pay it.
> 
> ...


Iz probably thinks Mexico paid for the wall and China pays the tariffs. He has a little trouble with this stuff...
I think America is great now. Coal mines re-opened. National unity. A strongly growing economy. Manufacturing moving back here. 
I saw it on Fox.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz probably thinks Mexico paid for the wall and China pays the tariffs. He has a little trouble with this stuff...
> I think America is great now. Coal mines re-opened. National unity. A strongly growing economy. Manufacturing moving back here.
> I saw it on Fox.


You do have a job?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do have a job?


It's obvious you don't. Do you live off uncle sam or your daddy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 26, 2019
> *What happens when a bunch of unpopular leaders greet Trump?*
> By Silvio Canto, Jr.
> By any measurement, President Trump is the strongest “trunk in the forest,” as my late father used to say.
> ...


Hilarious, is an approval of under 40% strong?


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Busted.
> I am the guy who started a post expressing
> his serious concern that his 8-year-old’s team
> gets hurt by playing bench players.
> Good sleuthing, nimrod.


*Big deal....you're still an Idiot.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's obvious you don't.
> Do you live off uncle sam or your daddy?


*Answer the question " Rodent " ....*


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2019)

shocker...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-job-growth-weaker-through-march-than-earlier-reported-new-data-show-11566412434


----------



## Friesland (Aug 26, 2019)

the one where you don't understand the difference between parliamentary democracy and a 2 party system...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Is promoting ones own businesses on the taxpayers dime legal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Does t actually believe Melania has met Kim Jong un?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Better watch that Trudeau kid . . . Melania looks smitten.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ask the farmers.   https://www.fb.org/market-intel/farm-loan-delinquencies-and-bankruptcies-are-rising
> 
> My suggestion might be that the subsidies are not enough to offset the decrease in demand... And perhaps that single-payer crop insurance is not doing it for them either... Wait... single-payer insurance? That's gol-darn socialismic!


They ought to post a sign that says DON’T FEED THE ANIMALS


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2019)

T supposedly suggested that dropping nuclear bombs in hurricanes could save the USA from much damage.  The best evidence that he said it is that he now denies it.

Back in 2015 when he was still sane (or at least less insane), t had this to say about nuclear energy --

Look, having nuclear—my uncle was a great professor and scientist and engineer, Dr. John Trump at MIT; good genes, very good genes, OK, very smart, the Wharton School of Finance, very good, very smart—you know, if you’re a conservative Republican, if I were a liberal, if, like, OK, if I ran as a liberal Democrat, they would say I'm one of the smartest people anywhere in the world—it’s true!—but when you're a conservative Republican they try—oh, do they do a number—that’s why I always start off: _Went to Wharton, was a good student, went there, went there, did this, built a fortune_—you know I have to give my like credentials all the time, because we’re a little disadvantaged—but you look at the nuclear deal, the thing that really bothers me—it would have been so easy, and it’s not as important as these lives are (nuclear is powerful; my uncle explained that to me many, many years ago, the power and that was 35 years ago; he would explain the power of what's going to happen and he was right—who would have thought?), but when you look at what's going on with the four prisoners—now it used to be three, now it’s four—but when it was three and even now, I would have said it's all in the messenger; fellas, and it is fellas because, you know, they don't, they haven’t figured that the women are smarter right now than the men, so, you know, it’s gonna take them about another 150 years—but the Persians are great negotiators, the Iranians are great negotiators, so, and they, they just killed, they just killed us.​


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They ought to post a sign that says DON’T FEED THE ANIMALS


Too late. Barn door's open... too late for QE9, too late for trade truce. Shockingly, Don the Con has blundered into a recession. Who could have guessed.

It's all over save the revised numbers. Start cutting your expenses now kiddos.


----------



## Friesland (Aug 27, 2019)

of course... another shocker...

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/27/investing/david-kelly-markets-now-preview/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> of course... another shocker...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/27/investing/david-kelly-markets-now-preview/index.html


Gee, you mean the thing that actually made America great in the first place and ever since? . . . but, after what they go through to get here, you can't scare them into complying as easily as some others.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Too late. Barn door's open... too late for QE9, too late for trade truce. Shockingly, Don the Con has blundered into a recession. Who could have guessed.
> 
> It's all over save the revised numbers. Start cutting your expenses now kiddos.


The Barn door has been open for 200 plus years Spigot boy.  But it only took six years to nearly double the countries debt.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's obvious you don't. Do you live off uncle sam or your daddy?


Iz lives off Uncle Sam. Multi lives off his daddy. Ricky lives off Kohler. Lion screams at the kids to get off the lawn, while he sits in his rocking chair muttering to himself. Joe is a mystery, but I'm pretty sure he fantasizes about Michelle Obama most of the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz lives off Uncle Sam. Multi lives off his daddy. Ricky lives off Kohler. Lion screams at the kids to get off the lawn, while he sits in his rocking chair muttering to himself. Joe is a mystery, but I'm pretty sure he fantasizes about Michelle Obama most of the time.


How sure are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz lives off Uncle Sam. Multi lives off his daddy. Ricky lives off Kohler. Lion screams at the kids to get off the lawn, while he sits in his rocking chair muttering to himself. Joe is a mystery, but I'm pretty sure he fantasizes about Michelle Obama most of the time.


I think of Norman Bates when I read a nono post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think of Norman Bates when I read a nono post.


. . . but more likely he is the gimp.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

His wife must hate him . . . 

A man who wore a “Make America Great Again” hat to a bar got “sucker punched” by two people, who are now arrested.

Luke Lenzner says that while he and his wife were on a date at Portland bar Growler's Taproom on Saturday, he was “mobbed” by an angry group of patrons on the patio. “...People came from the inside out and just circled me and my wife,” Lenzer told KPTV.

However, surveillance video depicting a near-empty bar after last call.

Lenzner said that two people, who police identified as Adebisi Okuneye, 23, and Leopold Hauser, 22, attacked him. “Surrounding me...pushing me. I’m just trying to through, trying to stop the person from hitting me, taking my hat,” Lenzner told the station. “And then I get sucker punched.”

When the Portland Police Department responded, Okuneye and Hauser had already left, but because Lenzner had taken a photo of their license plate, they were easily found. Police discovered the suspect’s gold van parked a few blocks away and charged both with third-degree assault.

According to an affidavit of probable cause sent to Yahoo Lifestyle by the Multnomah County District Attorney’s Office, Lenzner’s wife encouraged him to wear the MAGA hat to “see how people treat him.” At the bar, Lenzner alleges that Okuneye “got into his face.” When he pushed her away, Hauser punched him in the face. Lenzner’s wife said that Okuneye attacked him as well.

However, according Hauser, his group gave dirty looks to Lenzner because he “disagreed with the political statement of the hat.” The tension caused Lenzner to allegedly say, “B*tch, do you like my hat?” On the bar’s security camera, Lenzner points to his hat as he walks by the suspects’ table.

Hauser claims that Lenzner pushed Okuneye, and he tried to separate them but “arms were flying everywhere.”

The Portland Police Department tells Yahoo Lifestyle that Lenzner had injuries from the fight and that Okuneye and Hauser, whose relationship to each other wasn’t clear, were booked into the Multnomah County Detention Center.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/man-wearing-maga-hat-on-date-night-gets-sucker-punched-213520582.html


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey, did I mention that Melania is tight with the head of North Korea? 

Did I forget to mention that she has never met him?

Trump is just like you idiots!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His wife must hate him . . .
> 
> A man who wore a “Make America Great Again” hat to a bar got “sucker punched” by two people, who are now arrested.
> 
> ...


All over a red hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey, did I mention that Melania is tight with the head of North Korea?
> 
> Did I forget to mention that she has never met him?
> 
> Trump is just like you idiots!


How in the hell would you know anything about her? You and I are tight and we never met.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All over a red hat.


The red hat guy started it. Read the article.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The red hat guy started it. Read the article.


Doesn't exactly say that.
Who got arrested?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Doesn't exactly say that.
> Who got arrested?


The video shows the truth and backs their story. The mug shots are all you need to decide.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The video shows the truth and backs their story. The mug shots are all you need to decide.


Who threw the first punch?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The video shows the truth and backs their story. The mug shots are all you need to decide.


I watched the video.
Who got arrested?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who threw the first punch?


He started it, she finished it. I guess she should have been the bigger man and ignored his taunts. Instead she whooped punkasses butt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Really?
Where did it say that?
"She should have been a bigger man"?
Is this something you made up again?


----------



## Friesland (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Barn door has been open for 200 plus years Spigot boy.  But it only took six years to nearly double the countries debt.


You would know Huli Huli Boi. You got a great view from the henhouse.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 283834, member: 3"








/QUOTE


*Your " Little " meme is about to be exposed *
*for the Lie you Democrats pushed on the *
*American Public.....*

*The TRUE Crook is on the Left...*
*The TRUTH is being exposed by the one on the Right !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You would know Huli Huli Boi.
> You got a great view from the henhouse.


*You Do post a lot about YOUR own Life experiences...*


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

A fly on the wall of the Oval Office reports that t had to call Jared to ask what "polemicist" means.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> A fly on the wall of the Oval Office reports that
> t had to call Jared to ask what "polemicist" means.


*Just go away.......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Doesn't exactly say that.
> Who got arrested?


Daffy and his comprehension problems...
Any doubt left?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 283834, member: 3"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been talking about how this will be exposed or that will be exposed, but nothing ever comes of it . . . except the constant flow of t's lies and anti-American policies being exposed, daily.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

The newest way t "supports the troops" --

https://taskandpurpose.com/military-children-born-abroad-citizenship?xrs=RebelMouse_fb&ts=1567022237&fbclid=IwAR3C1c72pdJeJnGloyUgup5h6KEOKurMGR_th7HCEfo1CRiVH4wQL1jRhEI


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> The newest way t "supports the troops" --
> 
> https://taskandpurpose.com/military-children-born-abroad-citizenship?xrs=RebelMouse_fb&ts=1567022237&fbclid=IwAR3C1c72pdJeJnGloyUgup5h6KEOKurMGR_th7HCEfo1CRiVH4wQL1jRhEI


That's about par for the course. All he has ever done is use our troops as props then lie to them.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's about par for the course. All he has ever done is use our troops as props then lie to them.


It also looks like a back-handed slap at McCain's ghost, since he was born in a military hospital in the Canal Zone while his father was serving there in the Navy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> It also looks like a back-handed slap at McCain's ghost, since he was born in a military hospital in the Canal Zone while his father was serving there in the Navy.


t is just a piece of shit, and all the world knows that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is just a piece of shit, and all the world knows that.


Coocoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is just a piece of shit, and all the world knows that.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2019)

What are you people going to do if trump wins? Again.
I never thought Obama would win in the first election and was positive he would lose in 2012, probably just as sure as you were that hrc would win and just as sure as trump will lose in 2020.
No need to make things up.

On Wednesday’s broadcast of MSNBC’s “The Last Word,” host Lawrence O’Donnell retracted and apologized for a report that President Trump had received loans that were co-signed by Russian oligarchs.

O’Donnell said, “Last night, on this show, I discussed information that wasn’t ready for reporting. I repeated statements a single source told me about the president’s finances and loan documents with Deutsche Bank. Saying ‘if true’ as I discussed the information was simply not good enough. I did not go through the rigorous verification and standards process here at MSNBC before repeating what I heard from my source. Had it gone through that process, I would not have been permitted to report it. I should not have said it on air or posted it on Twitter. I was wrong to do so. This afternoon, attorneys for the president sent us a letter asserting the story is false. They also demanded a retraction. Tonight, we are retracting the story. We don’t know whether the information is inaccurate. But, the fact is, we do know it wasn’t ready for broadcast, and for that, I apologize.”

Follow Ian Hanchett on Twitter @IanHanchett


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you people going to do if trump wins? Again.
> I never thought Obama would win in the first election and was positive he would lose in 2012, probably just as sure as you were that hrc would win and just as sure as trump will lose in 2020.
> No need to make things up.
> 
> ...


Huh? You should watch the Roger Ailes documentary. Perfect leader for you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? You should watch the Roger Ailes documentary. Perfect leader for you people.


Documentary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

*KASSAM: The Queen Just Saved Brexit By Neutralizing Parliament*
August 28th, 2019
_





Queen Elizabeth II poses for a photo after she recorded her annual Christmas Day message, in the White Drawing Room at Buckingham Palace in a picture released on December 24, 2018 in London, United Kingdom. (Photo by John Stillwell - WPA Pool/Getty Images)


She’s not “just a figurehead.”

Her Majesty The Queen is Britain’s final constitutional backstop. On Aug. 28, she acted in the interest of the majority of people in Britain. She approved Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s request to suspend Parliament from early September to mid-October.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

*FBI Raids United Automobile Workers Chief’s House, Finds ‘Wads’ Of Cash*
August 28th, 2019
_





DETROIT, MI - JULY 16: United Auto Workers President Gary Jones speaks at the opening of open the 2019 GM-UAW contract talks where the traditional ceremonial handshake takes place on July 16, 2019 in Detroit, Michigan. With its increasing investment in electric vehicles, General Motors is faced with the challenge of transitioning its employees to work with new technologies. (Photo by Bill Pugliano/Getty Images)


The FBI and IRS raided the home of the United Automobile Workers (UAW) Chief President Gary Jones Wednesday and discovered wads of cash.

As many as 12 agents enacted a “knock and announce” protocol as they raided Jones’s Detroit home, according to the Detroit Free Press. Authorities also raided the former UAW chief’s California home, Dennis Williams, the UAW Michigan conference center, and several other UAW spots in Wisconsin and Missouri.





47-year-old neighbor J. Kevin Telepo watched the raid through the window using binoculars and saw FBI agents counting “wads” of money in Jones’ garage, the Detroit Free Press reports.

“FBI raiding neighbor’s house” Telepo texted his wife. *(RELATED: The UAW Claims The Union Makes Employee’s Live’s Better. But Will It?)*

“What did he do?” his wife asked him.
_


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Documentary?


Not a documentary. Docudrama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you people going to do if trump wins? Again.
> I never thought Obama would win in the first election and was positive he would lose in 2012, probably just as sure as you were that hrc would win and just as sure as trump will lose in 2020.
> No need to make things up.
> 
> ...


I mentioned this some time ago.  I guess MSNBC took the bait.  Lol!  Problem with dumb shits like Larry Boy is that he, like the rest of the finance bozos in here lack simple banking knowledge.  Banks like DBS lend out a portion of all their depositors money including Russians.  So what.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's about par for the course.
> All he has ever done is use our troops
> as props then lie to them.


*To a person that I know in the Military,*
*they ALL say hands down the current *
*POTUS is 1000 x's better than # 44*
*was....He created more " No Confidence "*
*comments than I ever heard about any*
*previous POTUS....*
*They all have issues with some of the procedures*
*he's ( # 45 ) pursued, but none would ever want *
*a POTUS anything remotely like # 44 again...!*

*So once again YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT !*
*You cannot support your comment with facts.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

Pirro, who is currently promoting a book that Trump has already endorsed, took the opportunity to push a version of the “Great Replacement theory”—the same racist liethat was cited by the El Paso gunman and other recent domestic terrorist attackers.

“They hate Donald Trump—he’s the one they want to get rid of,” she said, in a segment first spotted by Media Matters. “Their plot to remake America is to bring in the illegals, change the way the voting occurs in this country, give them licenses. They get to vote—maybe once, maybe twice, maybe three times.”

After decrying same-day voter registration and grousing about voter rolls not being purged, Pirro—who was suspended by Fox earlier this year for questioning Ilhan Omar’s loyalty to America—went right back to the far-right well.

“Think about it,” Pirro exclaimed. “It is a plot to remake America—to replace American citizens with illegals who will vote for the Democrats.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a documentary. Docudrama.


Exactly, nice try though.
You people crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pirro, who is currently promoting a book that Trump has already endorsed, took the opportunity to push a version of the “Great Replacement theory”—the same racist liethat was cited by the El Paso gunman and other recent domestic terrorist attackers.
> 
> “They hate Donald Trump—he’s the one they want to get rid of,” she said, in a segment first spotted by Media Matters. “Their plot to remake America is to bring in the illegals, change the way the voting occurs in this country, give them licenses. They get to vote—maybe once, maybe twice, maybe three times.”
> 
> ...









*This so fits Rat/Rodent....so I'll keep 
him amused by re-posting it.....*


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, nice try though.
> You people crack me up.


You should watch it. Shows us how you people do things.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey, are Comey and Crooked Hillary going to be cell-mates? They’re going to jail, aren’t they?
Are any of Trump’s associates in jail? What?!
Hey losers, what’s going on with this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You should watch it. Shows us how you people do things.


Fiction aka fake news aka lies aka Democrat platform.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

*President Trump Just Nominated More Judges and One is Especially Good News*
Katie Pavlich | Aug 29, 2019 3:30 PM






_Source: (AP Photo/Susan Walsh)_

President Trump has announced the nomination of additional judges to sit on the federal bench, including on the notoriously leftist Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals. 

Here's the full list, provided by the White House: 

_Danielle J. Hunsaker of Oregon, to serve as Circuit Judge on the United States Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit_

_William J. Nardini of Connecticut, to serve as Circuit Judge on the United States Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit_

_ Fernando L. Aenlle-Rocha of California, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Central District of California_

_Adam L. Braverman of California, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Southern District of California_

_Silvia Carreno-Coll of Puerto Rico, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the District of Puerto Rico_

_John M. Gallagher of Pennsylvania, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Eastern District of Pennsylvania_

_Barbara Bailey Jongbloed of Connecticut, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the District of Connecticut_

_Sandy Nunes Leal of California, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Central District of California_

_Shireen Matthews of California, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Southern District of California_

_Rick Richmond of California, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Central District of California_

_Daniel Mack Traynor of North Dakota, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the District of North Dakota_

_Cory T. Wilson of Mississippi, to serve as Judge on the United States District Court for the Southern District of Mississippi_

_Grant C. Jaquith of New York, to serve as Judge on the United States Court of Appeals for Veterans Claims_

_Scott J. Laurer of Virginia, to serve as Judge on the United States Court of Appeals for Veterans Claims_

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell has vowed to confirm as many judicial nominees as possible by the end of the year.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fiction aka fake news aka lies aka Democrat platform.


How many lawsuits? How much did they pay? That was fake?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> How many lawsuits? How much did they pay? That was fake?


So you think HRC and Comey should not face justice?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think HRC and Comey should not face justice?


They have both been investigated and the justice authorities have decided there was no basis for prosecution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> They have both been investigated and the justice authorities have decided there was no basis for prosecution.


Just like trump and kavanaugh, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, nice try though.
> You people crack me up.


Semantics yet again . . .


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like trump and kavanaugh, right?


Similar. Except Trump has only faced one investigation so far...Hillary faced a bunch. We will see how it goes for him.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like trump and kavanaugh, right?


Wrong.  Mueller's investigation of t found a dozen or so impeachable offenses.  Congress is still working on it.  

Kavanaugh gave conflicting answers to similar questions in his two confirmation hearings.  If the Senate goes overwhelmingly Democrat in 2020, we will hear more of that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 284618, member: 3"

Wrong.  
*You're WRONG LIAR !*

Mueller's investigation of t found a 
dozen or so impeachable offenses.  
*Really !....You want to List YOUR LIES !*

Congress is still working on it.  
*LIAR !*

Kavanaugh gave conflicting answers to similar questions 
in his two confirmation hearings.  
*LIAR !*

If the Senate goes overwhelmingly Democrat in 2020, 
we will hear more of that.
*It won't and YOU are a LIAR !*

/QUOTE

*Spola The Original Forum Liar*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 284618, member: 3"
> 
> Wrong.
> *You're WRONG LIAR !*
> ...


Quit your whining and crying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

August 31, 2019
*The Deep State Will Face Justice Soon! Right?*
By Peggy Ryan
"The check's in the mail" is a promise that payment's been sent even if it hasn't. It's a stalling tactic to avoid pressure from creditors, from those expecting payment.

That's the scam our government is running on the American people today, a ruse to tamp down expectations of justice. We all know that the FBI used an unverifiable document, the Steele dossier, to get a warrantto spy on Trump using the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA). This dossier was used to start a counterintelligence operation to plant spies in Trump's campaign, to get a special counsel to impeach the president.

We're repeatedly told by reliable sources that these crimes won't go unpunished — "justice is coming," "buckle up!," "tick tock," "BOOM!" The DOJ is about to drop the hammer on the bad guys. Yet after two years of this drama, not a single indictment or prosecution

Now we're awaiting the much anticipated I.G. report on (FISA) abuse that's going to blow Spygate wide open. Or not.

So far, the I.G. is batting zero on justice. The I.G. report on Hillary Clinton's email investigation showed pervasive bias for Hillary, talk of an insurance policy should she lose, that Hillary should win "100 million to 0." Yet in the end, Horowitz pulled a Comey, said the investigators' hatred for Donald Trump, their loyalty to Hillary Clinton, didn't impact their findings in any way. 
But the attempted coup has been exposed, and one by one, the Deep State cronies are going down: James Comey, John Brennan, James Clapper, Bill Priestap, Peter Strzok, Lisa Page, Jim Baker, Andrew McCabe, to name a few who have retired, been fired, or been demoted.

So our message to any future insurgents who stage a coup but fail in their efforts to illegally remove a sitting president and overthrow the United States government is, "Be forewarned: treason could cost you your job." Oh, the humanity!

Well, at least former FBI deputy director Andrew McCabe is paying a high price for lying and leaking. He collected over a half-million dollars on his GoFundMe site, ostensibly for his legal defense. He'll still get his government pension, has filed suit against the FBI and DOJ for firing him, wrote the ubiquitous political book trashing Trump, and has now landed a consultant gig with CNN. By damn, that'll teach him.

Sean Hannity tells us every night that Spygate will explode with declassification, with the I.G. report, or with Durham's investigation. Sean's Fox team of experts agree: the traitors are shaking in their boots because they know what's coming. 

Really? Because I don't see a single traitor twitching, much less shaking. In fact, they've stepped up their sedition, increased their efforts to usurp the president. If they're scared, they're doing a bang-up job of hiding it. 

Today, treason and our two-tier justice system are casually discussed as inescapable facts of today's political landscape. Heads up for those desperately trying to put the blindfold back on Lady Justice. If a layered legal system is what we have, it has nothing to do with justice — that's anarchy. And these smug criminals not only revel in their immunity, but rub our noses in it.

Take for example when Hillary Clinton literally laughed out loud at a question about her email investigation — had to wipe her eyes, she laughed so hard. She laughed at us, at America, for being so clueless as to think she'd ever answer to our laws. 

And she's still laughing, because she's right: she's untouchable. The consensus is that even though we know that the first email investigation was rigged by the FBI to clear Hillary, no one will reopen the case.

"While she [Hillary] _may never face justice in a court of law_, perhaps losing the presidency is a more prescient and proper punishment."

Well, of course, losing a presidential election is far more devastating than wasting away in a prison cell.

Then we have that pathetic excuse for a human being, James Comey, gloating over the I.G. report that issued a verbal slap on the wrist for his infractions. 

Comey: "And to all those who've spent two years talking about me 'going to jail' or being a 'liar and a leaker' — ask yourselves why you still trust people who gave you bad info for so long, including the president."

But no worries: Comey will pay when the FISA abuse report comes out. 

Or not: Washington insiders are now foreshadowing immunity for the entire cabal, saying that, "sadly," these lawbreakers probably won't be prosecuted. That's not sad; it's terrifying. If we can't indict and prosecute these clowns who have conspired to overthrow our government, who have committed the most egregious political crime in history, then stick a fork in our Republic. We're done.

But what can we do? Actually, this whole strung out Spygate nightmare is an exercise to ensure we do nothing. Washington isn't a swamp; it's a sewer, and the rats that inhabit it are never going to allow their comrades to be indicted. 

So why would our government strive to calm the masses rather than prosecute the traitors? Because if the real bad guys are locked up, there would be a cataclysmic backlash from the three families of the Washington mafia. The media would squeal like stuck pigs. Those are their guys, after all. Congress would lash out, threaten mutiny; they hardly have clean hands. And the Deep State would gnash their teeth and fight like a wounded animal as they would metaphorically die should justice prevail.

But such resistance is not a reason to avoid justice; it's the reason to pursue it. What the media, Congress, and the Deep State have in common is, they're all just people. And if people hold authority over the law, we have tyranny.

Then a sailor, Kristian Saucier, who takes a picture on a submarine goes to prison while a Washington power broker, Hillary Clinton, who intentionally exposes America's most closely guarded secrets goes to the Hamptons.

Or a respected general, Michael Flynn, who served honorably for 30 years might be forced to plead guilty to a crime he didn't commit while a connected insider, James Comey, who publicly lied under oath, bragged about leaking classified information, goes on a book tour. 

That's why our Founding Fathers setup "a government of laws, and not of men," as John Adams put it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

Attribution: Getty Images
They are monsters.
Trump, Barr pack asylum appeals court with hardliners
Aug 30, 2019 9:42am PDT by Joan McCarter, Daily Kos Staff





2259
While Mitch McConnell and fellow Republicans are promising scorched earth if Democrats try to correct the imbalance of Trump appointees in the federal courts, Trump and his toad-like toady Attorney General William Barr are packing the administrative courts overseeing immigration claims with men in their own mold: namely, white supremacists. Their aim appears to be to deny as many claims as possible as quickly as possible, with due process no longer existing in this system.

Last year, the administration increased the Board of Immigration Appeals from 17 members to 21. These are administrative law judges within the executive branch, not subject to Senate approval. Since then, Barr has added William Cassidy and Earle Wilson. From 1993 to 1999, his first six years as an immigration judge, "Cassidy rejected more asylum seekers than any judge in the nation." Wilson recently beat Cassidy's record. From 2013 to 2018, the average rate of asylum claim approval among judges was 45%. Cassidy's rage was 4.2% and Wilson's 1.9%. The average for the six new judges Barr and Trump have put on the board that considers appeals is less than 20%.

That's one part of Trump's and Barr's attack on the asylum system and immigration courts. They've moved to get rid of the immigration judges' union because it has been critical of Trump's policies. They have also implemented new rules, one that "gives the head of the immigration courts, a political appointee, the power to decide appeals if judges do not hear them quickly enough," and a second that "gives board members more authority to summarily deny appeals without issuing a full opinion."

Cassidy is the judge that decided to deport Mark Lyttle, a U.S. citizen who doesn't speak Spanish, to Mexico in 2008. Immigration attorney Glenn Fogle said in 2001 that "You could have Anne Frank in front of [Cassidy] and he would say it was implausible that she could have hidden in the house for years and not be caught."

He hasn't changed his assessment, describing to _Mother Jones_ a recent hearing in which Cassidy rejected the claim of a Congolese client who had been tortured and had the scars on his back to prove it. The hearing was conducted over an aging video system and Cassidy said he couldn’t see the scars, so he denied the claim. In 2010, one of Cassidy's asylum denials was overturned because he'd written his ruling before the hearing had even happened.

Cassidy also showed up once in another judge's courtroom, wearing his robes, and proceeded to tell that judge how to handle the hearing. In 2016, Cassidy said an immigrant coming to the border was like "a person coming to your home in a Halloween mask, waving a knife dripping with blood." Fogle also recounted another hearing with Cassidy, when he was representing a former Ethiopian official. "As he was telling his story, Fogle remembers, Cassidy jumped up, turned off the court's audio recorder, and yelled, 'Bullshit!'"

"That's the guy that's going to be adjudicating appeals from other immigration judges," says Fogle, along with six more who have been elevated precisely because they apparently don't believe in immigration. Cassidy appears to be the worst, but Wilson's no treat either, with a pattern of appearing to fall asleep while asylum seekers testify. "In one case, according to an observer from Emory University’s law school, Wilson leaned back with his eyes closed for 23 minutes as an asylum seeker described the murder of her parents and siblings."

That's as symbolic as you can get for an administration turning a blind eye toward desperate people seeking refuge. Unfortunately, it’s not just turning a blind eye: It’s inflicting willful harm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Wrong.  Mueller's investigation of t found a dozen or so impeachable offenses.  Congress is still working on it.
> 
> Kavanaugh gave conflicting answers to similar questions in his two confirmation hearings.  If the Senate goes overwhelmingly Democrat in 2020, we will hear more of that.


Were hrc and Comeys impeachable? Is impeachable illegal?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were hrc and Comeys impeachable? Is impeachable illegal?


Are you trying to make sense?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-supporters-navajo-legislator-legal/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-supporters-navajo-legislator-legal/


Classic!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-supporters-navajo-legislator-legal/


Fake News


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Interesting report from Boston's straight pride day - the movement must have a broad foundation, because the parade included people with Israeli flags and others who insisted that Jews faked the Holocaust story.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Interesting article --

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/08/donald-trump-articles-of-impeachment-nixon-clinton-johnson-comparison.html

Donald Trump every day does one or two or seven things far more dangerous and destabilizing than anything we once considered an impeachable offense. He has invited hostile powers to usurp elections. He has undermined congressional will and threatened witnesses against him. He attacks and undermines the courts and the free press and violates basic principles of separation of powers, all of which violate his own oath of office. He attempts daily to enrich himself with foreign money, and he has overseen the systematic abuse and degradation of immigrants and asylum-seekers. He is also, by any historical measure, committing multiple impeachable offenses, endangering national security, and harming vulnerable communities. ​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting article --
> 
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/08/donald-trump-articles-of-impeachment-nixon-clinton-johnson-comparison.html
> 
> Donald Trump every day does one or two or seven things far more dangerous and destabilizing than anything we once considered an impeachable offense. He has invited hostile powers to usurp elections. He has undermined congressional will and threatened witnesses against him. He attacks and undermines the courts and the free press and violates basic principles of separation of powers, all of which violate his own oath of office. He attempts daily to enrich himself with foreign money, and he has overseen the systematic abuse and degradation of immigrants and asylum-seekers. He is also, by any historical measure, committing multiple impeachable offenses, endangering national security, and harming vulnerable communities.​


Sucker


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Too easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting article --
> 
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/08/donald-trump-articles-of-impeachment-nixon-clinton-johnson-comparison.html
> 
> Donald Trump every day does one or two or seven things far more dangerous and destabilizing than anything we once considered an impeachable offense. He has invited hostile powers to usurp elections. He has undermined congressional will and threatened witnesses against him. He attacks and undermines the courts and the free press and violates basic principles of separation of powers, all of which violate his own oath of office. He attempts daily to enrich himself with foreign money, and he has overseen the systematic abuse and degradation of immigrants and asylum-seekers. He is also, by any historical measure, committing multiple impeachable offenses, endangering national security, and harming vulnerable communities.​


Fake News.,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.,


WTF is with the comma?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> WTF is with the comma?


Didn’t  mean to trigger YOU,.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

Art of the deal, the only book with 4 chapter 11's.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

*Trump news – live: President claims never to have heard of Category 5 storm as London mayor brands him 'global poster boy for white nationalism'*

Donald Trump has failed to inspire confidence in his handling of Hurricane Dorian, wrongly warning it could come as far inland as Alabama and claiming never to have previously heard of a Category 5-magnitude storm, despite this being the fourth of his presidency.

With Dorian causing devastation in the Bahamas and approaching Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas, Mr Trump has been branded “the global poster boy for white nationalism” by London mayor Sadiq Khan and is under renewed pressure to take meaningful steps on gun control following the latest mass shooting in Texas.

The president spent his Saturday playing golf in Virginia after ducking out of Second World War commemorations in Poland and on Sunday resumed old Twitter beefs with ex-FBI director James Comey and the Federal Reserve and started a new one by attacking _Will & Grace_ star Debra Messing.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-news-live-president-claims-071854656.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

AP FACT CHECK: Trump's bluster on hurricanes, guns, economy

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trumps-bluster-041528922.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

*Deep State: Lisa Page, Peter Strzok Conducted FBI’s Review to Classify Comey’s Memos*





Mark Wilson/Getty Images/Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
AARON KLEIN1 Sep 20193,731
6:39
*NEW YORK — Former FBI employees Lisa Page and Peter Strzok, the once romantically-linked duo infamous for their anti-Trump text messages, conducted the initial agency review of disgraced ex-FBI chief James Comey’s memos to determine whether the documents contained any potentially classified information.*

Working on the initial classification review with Page and Strzok was another member of Comey’s inner circle, James A. Baker, the former FBI general counsel.

Those details were contained inside the report released last Thursday by the Justice Department’s inspector-general.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Brexit MEP: Euro Currency ‘Financial Dictatorship’


The IG report related that Strzok characterized himself, Page, Baker, and the Unit Chief of the FBI’s Counterintelligence Law Unit in the FBI’s Office of General Counsel as a “logical subset to sit and go through” Comey’s memos memorializing his conversations with Trump to determine classification.

Strzok told the FBI that it made sense that this team conducted the initial classification review because the members had a lot of “history and experience of working investigations relating to … the disclosure of classified information,” including the FBI’s Clinton email investigation.

That would be the same Clinton email investigation that became the subject of a separate 500-plus page IG report in June 2018 that was highly critical of actions taken by Comey and his team.

The IG report described an extraordinary system of communication set up between Page and former deputy director Andrew McCabe that bypassed the ordinary chain of command to communicate important information about the agency’s probe of Clinton’s email server. The method of communication involved Strzok, who was romantically involved with Page, sending information on the Clinton probe to McCabe through Page, the previous IG report found.

Meanwhile, the IG’s latest report released last Thursday documented that Page, Baker, Strzok and an unnamed legal Unit Chief conducted the first stage of the classification review for Comey’s memos. The final determination was made by Bill Priestap, then the chief of the FBI’s counterintelligence division following the legal review conducted by Page, Baker and Strzok. Priestap was also involved in the FBI’s Clinton email investigation.

Baker, Page, Strzok and Priestap were also among the small group of people who received Comey’s memos after Comey had written them and before he was fired as FBI director, the IG report relates.

The report states:

McCabe told the OIG that he believed Comey was trying to limit knowledge about Comey’s communications with Trump to a very, very small group” of close advisors. McCabe said he thought Comey “didn’t want these [Memos] floating around and…widely distributed.”

McCabe’s Special Counsel Lisa Page told the OIG that she thought Comey’s “objective in keeping the [number of] people exposed to [the Memos] incredibly small was an effort to insulate the core team, who was doing the Russian investigation,…from knowing any of this, so that it didn’t, ultimately, impact…their investigative steps….”

Baker explained to the IG how their review of Comey’s memos differed from the normal classification process:

Baker and the Unit Chief told the OIG that their classification review for the Memos differed from the FBI’s normal process, which usually involves sending documents out to the agency whose equities are at issue for their classification determination. One of the Unit Chief’s subordinates, an Assistant General Counsel in the Counterintelligence Law Branch who participated in the classification review for Memo 2, told the OIG that “[g]iven the urgency of how quick they were looking at doing the … classification review” the Memos were not referred for State Department input. Instead, where the equities at issue belonged to the State Department, the FBI personnel involved in the classification review told us that they relied on their experiences in the Clinton email case and their familiarity with what the State Department classified in her emails, and used that to determine whether specific statements by the President about foreign leaders were classified.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump news – live: President claims never to have heard of Category 5 storm as London mayor brands him 'global poster boy for white nationalism'*
> 
> Donald Trump has failed to inspire confidence in his handling of Hurricane Dorian, wrongly warning it could come as far inland as Alabama and claiming never to have previously heard of a Category 5-magnitude storm, despite this being the fourth of his presidency.
> 
> ...


22 veterans commit suicide everyday


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 2, 2019)

What is most important is our chief executive commanding the US forces during this hurricane, as opposed to say, golfing today.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit your whining and crying.



*You mean " Winning " and " Conquering "....*

*Why........?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Art of the deal, the only book with 4 chapter 11's.


*1.1 million copies sold*....

*And still selling !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/09/01/in-praise-of-melania-trump-the-first-lady-treated-terribly-by-the-media/


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5283
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/01/in-praise-of-melania-trump-the-first-lady-treated-terribly-by-the-media/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/09/02/job-hopping-younger-workers-getting-big-wage-gains-says-business-center/
The Wall Street Journal reported:

American workers under 35 report being happier with their paychecks than people over 55 for the first time since at least 2011, according to a new report from the Conference Board, a business-research organization that polls U.S. employees about workplace satisfaction.

Overall, the share of workers satisfied with their paychecks rose to 46.4% in 2018, from 43% in 2017, an increase that mirrors federal data showing that wage growth accelerated in 2018. The biggest leap came from millennials and Generation Z, whose enthusiasm for their compensation shot from 36% in 2017 to nearly 46% a year later.

Overall, median weekly earnings rose 5% from the fourth quarter of 2017 to the same quarter in 2018, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics. For workers between the ages of 25 and 34, that increase was 7.6%.

The trend has continued throughout 2019, suggesting that younger workers will walk into the 2020 voting booths carrying much fatter wallets.

But Trump’s economy has a long way to go before it can reach prior levels of optimism, the Wall Street Journal said:

Nearly 54% of U.S. workers said they were satisfied with their jobs in 2018, the highest share reported in more than two decades.

…

Despite the mostly good news for workers and their employers, the 2018 data look less rosy in historical context. In 1987, the first year of the survey, job satisfaction hovered above 61%. Since then, the quality of Americans’ work lives has been eroded by a fraying sense of loyalty between employees and employers, the decline of workers’ bargaining power through unions, and the rise of outsourcing, among other factors, Mr. Levanon said.

In part, wages are being driven up because Trump’s “Hire American” promise is preventing investors from importing all of the cheap labor they want. Also, Trump’s growing economy is forcing investors and CEOs to compete for American workers and to invest in labor-boosting machines, such as robots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


>


Nice, let it go old man.
What has she done to deserve your hatred?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, let it go old man.
> What has she done to deserve your hatred?


I thought that was the kind of thing you liked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

Seems like a nice lady to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

I think now I understand what she did to you people.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm not complaining


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not complaining


Is that Air Force 1?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Air Force 1?


I'm not at liberty to say.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

The next denizen of the Swamp to be drained is the head of the Birmingham, Alabama office of the National Weather Service.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

September 3, 2019
*The Return of the Tea-Party-is-Racist Smear*
By Christopher Chantrill
Our friends at the New York _Times_ did a retrospective pieceAugust 28, 2019 on the tenth anniversary of the Tea Party that emerged in 2009 after the election of Barack Obama, the nation’s First Black President. But, according to Tyler O’Neil, the NYT got into trouble because the article did not accuse the Tea Party of racism. So, in due course, _Times_ amended the article to add a retrospective accusation of racism as demanded by the critics.

When the Tea Party emerged in the spring of 2009 it represented itself as a political movement in the grand old tradition of American politics, like the folks that staged the Boston Tea Party of 1773. The simplest way of describing the Tea Party’s birth, from the perspective of the post-2016 world, would be that it represented a #Resistance against the results of the presidential election of 2008. Just as lefty Americans were devastated by the Trump ascendancy of 2016 and were moved to protest it, the Tea Partiers felt that the sharp left turn of 2008 represented a threat to their kind of America.

May we be permitted to suggest to our liberal friends, ever so gently, that the good-fellowship and tricorn hats of the Tea Party were rather less “divisive” than the threats and “mostly peaceful protests” of the #Resistance and its iconic AntiFa protesters and feminist pussy-hatters.

The accusation of racism against the Tea Party started early, as I recall. I felt at the time that the accusation was, as the postmodernists say, “overdetermined.” If you believe that any political speech that opposes the liberal Narrative is racist, and if you think that white middle class Americans are crypto-racists, and if you think that anyone that opposes any black elected official is racist, and if you think that the white working class are all Archie Bunkers, well, of course you think that the Tea Party was racist. Racist, racist, racist.

My most vivid recollection of the great Tea Party’s Taxpayer March on Washington on the National Mall on September 12, 2009 was the white Tea Partiers being overjoyed to meet and greet the few black Americans that turned up at the event. It was even a bit embarrassing to see how pathetically glad they were to see African-Americans joining their parade.

So there you are: if the Tea Partiers were overjoyed to see blacks at their march, that’s racism, straight up!

But hey: If you opposed any of President Obama’s initiatives, they called you a racist.

If you oppose Affirmative Action or “diversity and inclusion” they call you a racist.

If you attack any liberal black politician they call you a racist.

If you oppose any liberal program they call you a racist.

Not to mention that if you disagree with a feminist they call you a sexist, and if you disagree with an LGBT they call you a homophobe.







By the way, dear liberal friends, if you are still wondering what Donald Trump is all about, just remember that he is the first politician to come along and fight back against liberal name-calling instead of turning the other cheek. And the cool thing is that Twitter can’t close the president’s account, because Trump’s the president and the Trust and Safety SJWs don’t get to bully him around like they do ordinary Americans. Talk about presidential privilege!

But here’s a question. Does it matter whether the Tea Party was racist?

We have Civil Rights laws that make it illegal for government and for individuals to commit racist acts. We have judges that, as far as I am aware, are virtually all anti-racist to a woman. We have liberals shining the light of shame on anyone that dares to take a step back to the days of Jim Crow. We have diversity and inclusion administrators all over our education system to winkle out the slightest micro-agression on the race front.

The bigger question is why liberals find it so important to find racists behind every tree. Why is it so important to name and shame the tiki-torch marchers of Charlottesville? Why is it so important to accuse President Trump of being a racist?  The answer is pretty simple. Fighting racism is what gives meaning to liberal lives. And that is why I say that lefty activism is neo-knight-errantry, liberals dressing up as knights in shining armor to right wrongs and rescue damsels in distress, long after the wrongs have been righted.

The point about racism is that back in the day, Jim Crow racists were the ruling class in the South.  But the Tea Party was a bunch of nobodies. There is no chance of Tea Partiers becoming the ruling class, for good or ill.

So why do liberals obsess about Tea Party racism? Because there is nothing to beat naming and shaming the lower classes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What is most important is our chief executive commanding the US forces during this hurricane, as opposed to say, golfing today.


Now the important question, what did he shoot?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Art of the deal, the only book with 4 chapter 11's.


and zero government bailouts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What is most important is our chief executive commanding the US forces during this hurricane, as opposed to say, golfing today.


It’s called a chain of command.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Good story on t supporting unionized coal miners (sort of) --

https://www.wbur.org/onpoint/2019/08/29/kentucky-coal-miners-railroad-blockade


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Good story on t supporting unionized coal miners (sort of) --
> 
> https://www.wbur.org/onpoint/2019/08/29/kentucky-coal-miners-railroad-blockade


The one sensible thing t has done.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The one sensible thing t has done.


He had earlier tried to eliminate the "hot goods rule" which he used the help the coal miners here.

https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-labor-report/trumps-new-wage-official-revokes-aides-enforcement-power


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The one sensible thing t has done.


Not the climate threat you thought eh?  Where the hell is AOC at?  Who is John Galt?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> He had earlier tried to eliminate the "hot goods rule" which he used the help the coal miners here.
> 
> https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-labor-report/trumps-new-wage-official-revokes-aides-enforcement-power


He's eliminated a lot of useful things, at least as far as perserving the republic, the nation, the environment and human rights are concerned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

Mattis: You won’t believe how Obama and Biden bungled Iraq and allowed the rise of ISIS

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 2:01 pm on September 03, 2019 

_Be careful what you wish for_. Democrats looking for ways to attack Donald Trump have been licking their chops at the prospect of a James Mattis tell-all memoir. Unfortunately for them, Mattis has indeed written such a book, but it tells all about Mattis’ observations of their front runner, Joe Biden, and his former boss Barack Obama.

ADVERTISEMENT







Report: North Korea is perfecting its missile arsenal as talks with Trump slog on


The Washington Examiner got a sneak peek of Mattis’ new memoir _Call Sign Chaos_, and it’s not pretty. While Mattis warned of the risks of a sudden withdrawal in 2011, Biden refused to listen:

“I found him an admirable and amiable man. But he was past the point where he was willing to entertain a ‘good idea.’ He didn’t want to hear more; he wanted our forces out of Iraq. Whatever path led there fastest, he favored,” Mattis writes. “He exuded the confidence of a man whose mind was made up, perhaps even indifferent to considering the consequences were he judging the situation incorrectly.”

Biden reassured Mattis that Maliki wouldn’t eject all American troops from the country.

“Maliki wants us to stick around, because he does not see a future in Iraq otherwise,” Biden said. “I’ll bet you my vice presidency.”

Mattis doesn’t say whether he tried to collect on that bet. As he writes, “In October 2011, Prime Minister Maliki and President Obama agreed that all U.S. forces would leave at the end of the year.”

Mattis’ warnings proved prescient, as Maliki, free of American influence, went after Sunni politicians and districts, alienating a third of the country. “Iraq slipped back into escalating violence. It was like watching a car wreck in slow motion,” Mattis writes. A Sunni revolt and a weak Iraqi Army allowed al Qaeda-aligned terrorists to return in 2014, calling themselves the Islamic State.

Mattis told reporters last week that he won’t criticize a sitting president whose administration he served. It’s widely suspected that Mattis has no love for Donald Trump, and some of his remarks about leadership seem implicitly aimed at his former boss. When it comes to Trump’s retired predecessor, however, Mattis shows no such restraint. His assessment of Barack Obama doesn’t even carry the leavening of personal admiration that Mattis expresses about Biden:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

*Feds Are Going After Kate Steinle’s Killer After California Drops The Ball*
September 4th, 2019
_





FILE PHOTO: Jose Ines Garcia Zarate, arrested in connection with the July 1, 2015, shooting of Kate Steinle on a pier in San Francisco is led into the Hall of Justice for his arraignment in San Francisco, California, U.S. on July 7, 2015. REUTERS/Michael Macor/Pool/File Photo
A U.S. attorney clarified the status of the illegal alien who fatally shot Kate Steinle in San Francisco in 2015, saying he “has no right to possess a firearm under federal law, even if California extends him sanctuary.”

David Anderson, the U.S. attorney in San Francisco, issued the scathing statement in response to a California appeals court’s decision Friday to overturn a gun possession conviction against Jose Inez Garcia-Zarate, a 48-year-old Mexican national who admitted to holding the gun that killed Steinle.





Garcia-Zarate was convicted on state charges Nov. 28, 2017, on one count of felony possession of a firearm in connection with Steinle’s July 1, 2015, death. He was acquitted on first-degree murder, second-degree murder and manslaughter charges at the trial.

A federal grand jury indicted him Dec. 5, 2017, on a charge of felony possession of a firearm by a felon, and for felony possession by an illegally present alien.

Anderson reiterated Tuesday that the federal charges against Garcia-Zarate remain in effect.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

Mitch McConnell Points to the Fences: GOP Will “Absolutely” Fill Supreme Court Seat Next Year

Posted at 2:30 pm on September 03, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., speaks to reporters following the final vote to confirm Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, at the Capitol in Washington, Saturday, Oct. 6, 2018. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)





Cocaine Mitch is pretty confident that next year, everything is going to come up Republican, including in the Supreme Court where he said the GOP will be filling vacancies.

According to The Hill, McConnell pushed back against the pushback he got for rejecting Merrick Garland, Obama’s Supreme Court pick, and holding out till after the elections to fill the vacancy on the Supreme Court. With the election season coming up, the left is wondering if McConnell will give the next vacancy the same treatment.

McConnell is saying no, and when asked by Hugh Hewitt if the GOP will act next year, the Senate Majority Leader answered “absolutely,” according to The Hill. The reason is simple. Obama was a President over a divided government, and Trump is not:





“You have to go back to 1880 to find the last time, back to 1880s to find the last time a Senate of a different party from the president filled a Supreme Court vacancy created in the middle of a presidential election. That was entirely the precedent,” McConnell said on Tuesday about his decision to block Garland.

“There was nothing I did that was, would not have been done had the shoe been on the other foot had there been a … Republican president and a Democratic Senate. So look, they can whine about this all day long. But under the Constitution, there is co-responsibility for appointments,” McConnell added.

He’s not wrong. Had the parties been reversed, the left would have pulled out every dirty trick in the book to make sure a Republican appointee didn’t make it to the bench. We know that because we watched how the left pulled out all the stop in order to prevent Brett Kavanaugh from reaching the Supreme Court and were thankfully unsuccessful.

All the outrage over Garland’s rejection rings hollow in the face of all of that.




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

September 4, 2019
*The power of the red hat*
By Dave Ball
Cocklaphobia is the irrational fear of hats.  That word tickles me and,  I just couldn’t resist commenting when I read about the uber-snowflake who claimed to be triggered by MAGA hats.  Rebecca Makkai is, indeed, a Pulitzer Prize-winning short story writer whom even I, a certified knuckle dragging conservative NRA member, have heard of.

Looking at the breadth of Makkai’s writings, she seems to be in touch with many things, excepting her own emotions.  All of us are afraid of something.  Some people don’t like large hairy spiders.  Others aren’t particularly fond of komodo dragons.  But to be triggered by a red hat seems a bit much.

Maybe the red hat reminds her that the whole world does not subscribe to her way of thought.  This is really tough for liberals to swallow. I know.  Maybe the red hat screams at her that America is great despite the socialist mantra.  Maybe she, like most superliberals, is just so self-centered that the red hat is telling her she’s wrong about being the center of the universe and just about everything else.  Maybe we’ll never know what power the red hat holds.

Makkai is definitely afraid of the red hat.  She wants to sneak into her safe space and cuddle up with her party issued comfort bunny.  Makkai is no spring chicken, she’s 41 years old, so one might expect she has had a little practice at growing up, but that is a fact not in evidence.  She needs to put on her big girl panties and move along.  Her act is getting stale. 

I still love cocklaphobia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2019)

t is flooding the swamp with lobbyist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

IMMIGRATION
Published 7 hours ago
*AOC fires back after Rep. Steve King posts video of himself drinking water from sink at detention center*
By Brie Stimson | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 285771, member: 1707"

He's eliminated a lot of useful things,
*Yep....He sure has !*
*All the crooked Laws and Regulations the Democrats/NWO*
*found " Useful ".....*

at least as far as perserving *( Preserving )*the

republic
*He's "  Preserved " it....MAGA !*

, the nation
*He's "  Preserved " it....MAGA !*

, the environment
*He's "  Preserved " it....MAGA !*

and *( Where )* human rights are concerned.
*He's "  Preserved " it....MAGA !*


/QUOTE

*Preserve your integrity poopy pants, try proof reading.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is flooding the swamp with lobbyist.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IMMIGRATION
> Published 7 hours ago
> *AOC fires back after Rep. Steve King posts video of himself drinking water from sink at detention center*
> By Brie Stimson | Fox News
> ...


Nice video.  Now King should go back and do what the detainees were complaining about - when the fountains broke down, the guards told them to drink out of the bowl.  And first let 50 people use the bowl.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 286084, member: 1707"




/QUOTE

*You're one ugly Mutha F*%#a...!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 286084, member: 1707"







/QUOTE
*
You're one ugly Mutha F*$%#a ...*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 5, 2019)

When even Noah Rothman knows you're a con and you're setting another enterprise up for a wash-out...

https://www.commentarymagazine.com/politics-ideas/how-would-donald-trump-handle-an-economic-downturn/


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When even Noah Rothman knows you're a con and
> you're setting another enterprise up for a wash-out...
> 
> https://www.commentarymagazine.com/politics-ideas/how-would-
> donald-trump-handle-an-economic-downturn/


*A Hack............just like you.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When even Noah Rothman knows you're a con and you're setting another enterprise up for a wash-out...
> 
> https://www.commentarymagazine.com/politics-ideas/how-would-donald-trump-handle-an-economic-downturn/


Who is John Galt?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice video.  Now King should go back and do what the detainees were complaining about - when the fountains broke down, the guards told them to drink out of the bowl.  And first let 50 people use the bowl.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is flooding the swamp with lobbyist.


The House Blue Wave


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 286090, member: 3"

Nice video. 
Now King should go back and do what the
detainees were complaining about - [when the
fountains broke down, the guards told them to
drink out of the bowl.  ] ***
And first let 50 people use the bowl.

** That is a FUCKIN LIE SPOLA !*


/QUOTE

*How long are you going to LIE on this forum......!*

" This is what happened with the migrant & drinking 
water from toilet," a Border Patrol agent told Giaritelli.
"She wanted water. Didn't know how to use the faucet 
in the cell and drank from the toilet. 
She never told AOC that we made her drink from the toilet. 
AOC, of course, changed it. ... 
This was when she was apprehended and brought into the facility. "


*Busted once Again !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

Ballsyford and now this, what’s with all the lying whores on the left?


*Ex-Trump Campaign Staffer Who Accused Trump Of Forcible Kissing Drops Lawsuit*
September 5th, 2019
_





Alva Johnson interviewed by MSNBC on Feb. 26, 2019. (YouTube screen grab/MSNBC)


Alva Johnson, the former Trump campaign aide who accused President Donald Trump of forcibly kissing her during a campaign stop in 2016, dropped her lawsuit on Wednesday, weeks after video emerged casting doubt on her allegations.

Johnson, 44, sued Trump and the campaign on Feb. 25 for gender and race pay discrimination, as well as battery. She alleged that during a visit to Florida on Aug. 24, 2016, Trump grabbed her forcefully and kissed her against her will.





Judge William Jung dismissed Johnson’s case on June 14, saying that it was a “political lawsuit” rather than a “tort and wages” lawsuit. Jung said that Johnson could amend her complaint if she wanted, but Johnson decided on Wednesday not to proceed with the case.

In the suit, Johnson claimed that Trump treated her like a “sexual object that he felt entitled to humiliate and dominate.”

Johnson alleged that during their encounter, Trump “tightened his grip” on her, getting so close that “she could feel the breath on her skin.” She also said that Trump tried to kiss her on the mouth, but that she turned her head to avoid it. *(RELATED: Trump Lawyer: Video Shows Ex-Campaign Staffer Lied About Forcible Kiss)*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

Another one.
https://hotair.com/archives/ed-morrissey/2019/09/05/harris-fibs-sued-exxonmobil-climate-change-know/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

September 6, 2019
*The Left's determination to destroy us from within*
By Patricia McCarthy
How deranged and thoroughly despicable are the California and national Left? How depraved is Governor Newsom? They/he are a collective blight on the nation. They are not alone in their immorality, in their contempt for civilized society.  Democrats, who have long led their hostage cities and states to inevitable decline, are absolutely to blame for the destruction of their disintegrating realms. Candidate Barack Obama promised to "fundamentally transform America" and he succeeded in doing just that. He pushed the Democrat party from what was a semblance of JFK liberalism to abject Alinskyite hate-America radicalism. 

The Democrats now champion socialism, restrictions on free speech, post-term abortion, and the doxing and blacklisting of those with opinions they find unacceptable. They support the abrogation of the Second Amendment. In their view, only criminals should and will have guns. And indeed, they will -- like the man who killed seven people in Odessa, Texas, but who failed the background check but still acquired a gun. 

Of course, he did. That is what criminals do: break laws for which they have no respect. Despite that essential truth, the Left wants to prevent law-abiding citizens from being able to defend themselves. The left wants law-abiding citizens to be sitting ducks, defenseless against the likes of each and every one of the recent mass shooters. 

The more people the maniacs kill, the better they think their goal of gun confiscation will be achieved. Any sentient person with common sense knows this is exactly wrong. The Left believes conservatives who support the Second Amendment, and the rest of the Bill of Rights, are knuckle-dragging Neanderthals, incapable of reason. They think they will soon fall for their gun control nonsense. They will not. Maine is now the safest state thanks to its anyone can carry law. 

Governor Newsom of California has reached into the gutter for a new and obscene low. So dishonorable is this man that he signed into law a bill that "struck down a more than century-old law that required any able-bodied persons 18 years of age or older to assist a police officer who requested help during an arrest." San Francisco, Newsom's former mayoral gig, just named the NRA a terrorist organization. Next on their agenda will be to designate the US military as a terrorist organization. That is how much the Left hates the country that has made them wealthy, comfortable and put them in positions of power to control the lives of others. 

Newsom, and the rest of the Democrat governors and mayors that destroyed their own states and cities, have not only  ruined the municipalities that they control, they have destroyed countless lives: those who barely subsist on the streets of these cities: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Sacramento, Seattle, Baltimore, Chicago (Chicago and Baltimore are the murder capitals of the nation. Both have among the strictest gun control laws in the nation.) They willingly promulgate the drug use of their homeless (they pass out free syringes), and seem to tolerate the vast homeless encampments and all they entail: discarded needles, public defecation, crime, disease -- in short, the destruction of the cities they've been allowed to take over and ruin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> When even Noah Rothman knows you're a con and you're setting another enterprise up for a wash-out...
> 
> https://www.commentarymagazine.com/politics-ideas/how-would-donald-trump-handle-an-economic-downturn/


Everything t touches dies. There may one day be an saying in reference to that . . . the opposite king Midas. "You got a good thing going, don't trump it up!"


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 286267, member: 1707"

Everything t touches dies. 
There may one day be an saying in reference to that
. . . the opposite king Midas. 
"You got a good thing going, don't trump it up!"

/QUOTE

*Midas - Everything he touched turned to Gold*

*Obama - Everything he touched turned to Shit.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything t touches dies. There may one day be an saying in reference to that . . . the opposite king Midas. "You got a good thing going, don't trump it up!"


Don’t worry.  The non-racist QE will come to T’s rescue too.  Spigot boy is on the job.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything t touches dies. There may one day be an saying in reference to that . . . the opposite king Midas. "You got a good thing going, don't trump it up!"


From the Tower of Babble.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

In the wake of the whole Sharpie incident it's a good thing t lacks any self awareness or he would be humiliated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the wake of the whole Sharpie incident it's a good thing t lacks any self awareness or he would be humiliated.


How bad of a candidate did you vote for?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the wake of the whole Sharpie incident it's a good thing t lacks any self awareness or he would be humiliated.


Some people have R-squared hockey sticks not supported by docs, some have docs supported by sharpies.  You people crack me up.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey you lawyers.  Can an anonymous poster sue himself for copyright infringement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

Apparently t is selling bold pens on his campaign website for $15 each. . . I wonder how many nono and the plumber have ordered?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

. . . nono with his mommies credit card . . . dizzy can't afford one . . . and it being an even day . . .


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the wake of the whole Sharpie incident it's a good thing t
> lacks any self awareness or he would be humiliated.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 6, 2019)

Help my bruddahs... I'm losing hope... I'm beginning to fear Mexico won't really pay for the wall and Killary might not be arrested before Xmas.

I'm spiraling into a hurricane of crimson tidal despair...


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How bad of a candidate did you vote for?


I don't know, at least Hillary wouldn't be demanding everyone deny what they saw, and pretend they didn't just watch him get confused and talk about the storm causing damage in Alabama for a 6th day in a row now?  A couple more days and it will have gone on longer then the inauguration crowd size, don't believe the photos, debate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't know, at least Hillary wouldn't be demanding everyone deny what they saw, and pretend they didn't just watch him get confused and talk about the storm causing damage in Alabama for a 6th day in a row now?  A couple more days and it will have gone on longer then the inauguration crowd size, don't believe the photos, debate.


The vulgarian in chief knows of nothing but self preservation. t has all of the worst characteristic of a spoiled brat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

*‘This Is Tremendous’ — Ilhan Omar Celebrates Court Ruling Against Terror Watch Lists*
September 6th, 2019
_





US Representative Ilhan Omar attends a youth climate rally on the west front of the US Capitol on March 15, 2019 in Washington, DC. (BRENDAN SMIALOWSKI/AFP/Getty Images)
Democratic Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar joined Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib in celebrating a court ruling against the use of terror watch lists by American law enforcement.

“This is tremendous,” Rep. Omar said. “Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/09/06/ilhan-omar-affair-adultery-israel


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

*Rick Manning: Jobs Report Blows Away Recession Fears as Trump Economy Continues to Soar*





Joe Raedle/Getty Images
RICK MANNING6 Sep 2019173
4:52
*There were fewer people unemployed in America in August 2019 than there were in August 1975 when we were just shy of 69 million fewer people in the economy.*

I graduated from Norco High School in 1975. I am now eligible to collect Social Security. And there are fewer Americans unemployed today than the summer I graduated high school.

If this doesn’t shock you, then nothing will.

Economies can be measured by many things, the number of people who want a job but can’t find one is perhaps the most important political and human measure.

To provide a shorter time frame, there are 4.2 million more Americans in the civilian labor force since January 2017, when Donald Trump became President, and there are 1.5 million fewer Americans who are unemployed today than then. Even as the labor participation rate (percentage of people 16 and older who are in the workforce) has risen from 62.9 percent to 63.2 percent.

A total 5.7 million more jobs have been created.

What we are witnessing is almost an economic miracle. More people are working today at 157.8 million than at any time in history. Fewer people are unemployed this August than in any August since 1974. The last time fewer Americans were unemployed during this month, the pet rock was a popular gift, the Godfather Part II and Blazing Saddles were the two most popular movies and the Vietnam War was still raging.

For all the economic doom and gloom Eeyores, try to find your inner Tigger, because America is working, wages continue to climb, and inflation remains low. And the economy is defying the gravitational expectations of the regular business cycle, largely because Americans are coming back into the workforce; and in spite of the constant negative Nancy news, they are positive about the future.

One final nail in the partisan pessimists down talking the economy coffin is the simple fact that the unemployment rate of 3.7 percent marks the fifteenth time in 18 months that the unemployment rate has been below 4 percent. The last time prior to this run that the unemployment rate was below 4 percent was in January of 1970, almost 50 years ago.

As proof, the much disliked Transportation Security Administration (TSA) with their intrusive blue gloves, reportedthat the nine busiest days in their history occurred this summer. Note to CNBC: People don’t decide to travel by plane when they believe that their incomes are in jeopardy. Instead they do the staycation which became so popular during the Obama era.

The simple fact is that Americans are not only working but they are making more money today than they have in the past. The household median income rose to a record $61,372 in 2017, as more Americans are benefitting from wage gains earned. The 2018 number will be reported in October, and given the on-going 3.2 percent year over year increases reported by the Bureau of Labor Statistics, it is obvious that 2018 and 2019 will have been even better years for American’s pocketbooks.

With all of the down talking of the economy by political and economic pundits, it is important for people to understand that what they are experiencing in the personal lives is what others are — this economy rocks. If you want a job, you can get a job, and you are getting paid more for the same work today than you were last year without inflation eating away all or more of your wage gains.

Yet, problems still remain. Opioid and other addictions continue to have a hollowing out effect on our workforce. As large as the labor force is, and it’s never been larger, there would be about 6.9 million more people aged 16-64 in the workforce today if the labor participation rate for that age group was the same today as it was in 1997. This addiction crisis is also fueling a homeless problem which HUD Secretary Ben Carson is striving to address.

Here’s the good news, that number used to be 9.7 million, meaning 2.8 million working age adults have reentered the labor force and have jobs, with 16-64-year-old labor participation rising from 72.7 percent in 2015 to 73.8 percent in 2018. The restored hope that this represents is the untold story of renewal that is hidden by a media animus toward Donald Trump that refuses to deliver good news.

But even in a time of unprecedented low unemployment rates, work still remains to be done to bring people who have been left behind, like those with disabilities, out of the shadows and into the workforce. The fact that almost 36 million Americans remain on food assistance programs shows that the economy has not yet lifted enough boats to self-sufficiency. The fact that 8.1 million fewer people are on food assistance than when President Trump took office shows that our nation is heading in the right direction.

America should be celebrating the Trump economic success story, and judging by the summer vacation travel reports, it appears that the people get it, even if the media doesn’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

“Murderers and rapers”
*Illegal Alien Convicted of Stabbing 3-Year-Old Girl to Death on Halloween*





(NBC Los Angeles)
JOHN BINDER6 Sep 2019333
1:47
*An illegal alien has been convicted for murdering a three-year-old girl on Halloween in 2016 in Los Angeles, California.*

This week, 37-year-old Ricardo Augusto Utuy from Guatemala was convicted by a jury of murdering three-year-old Ruby Vasquez in 2016 on Halloween, an incident that her mother, Maria Rodriguez, witnessed.


After failing to find a babysitter, Rodriguez and her husband brought their daughter Ruby with them to work at a downtown Los Angeles clothing factory on Halloween day three years ago.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

President Trump: 'We Believe America Should Be a Sanctuary for Law-Abiding Citizens, Not Criminal Aliens'


While working, Rodriguez saw her daughter running towards her as Utuy ran after her. Prosecutors said Utuy had stabbed Ruby multiple times after walking to give her father a cookie. Once being taken to the hospital, Ruby was pronounced dead.


Pictured is a memorial for Ruby Vasquez on what would have been her fourth birthday. (Screenshot via NBC Los Angeles)

“She was the baby of the house,” Rodriguez told NBC Los Angeles in a 2017 interview. “… I’m not someone who can forgive. Only God knows.”

A law enforcement official confirmed to Breitbart News that Utuy had been living in California — a sanctuary state that shields illegal aliens from deportation — as an illegal alien and went by aliases such as Jaun Perez and Ricardo Renoj.

Rodriguez was also convicted in the trial for attempting to murder a factory co-worker in March 2016 by stabbing her.

The illegal alien’s sentencing is set for September 23, as he faces the death penalty after failing to prove that he was mentally insane, a defense often used by illegal aliens on trial for murder.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The vulgarian in chief knows of nothing but self preservation. t has all of the worst characteristic of a spoiled brat.


Sort of like the big bru-ha about the size is his inauguration,  these Stalinesque demands that everyone pretend his mistakes away... are very strange to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Trump is trying to strip away California's right to set its own standards on air pollution
Sep 06, 2019 1:15pm PDT by Mark Sumner, Daily Kos Staff





124121
Donald Trump’s efforts to roll back standards for both fuel consumption and vehicle efficiency haven’t generated jobs for workers, profits for companies, or any savings to consumers. But they have generated a huge amount of confusion—which is expected to continue as the White House tries to take away authority of the state of California that is written into federal law.

When the Clean Air Act was written, it included a special provision that California had the right to set its own standards for vehicle efficiency and emissions, so long as those standards were at least as tough as those of the federal government. The provision was made in recognition that conditions and the sheer scale of cities such as Los Angeles could require tougher standards. In fact, the smog then plaguing California cities was a big force behind why there is a Clean Air Act. Other states can choose to follow either the California standard or the federal standard.

At some points in the past, this has led to the United States having two standards, and anyone purchasing a car over a decade ago may have run into models that were advertised as meeting California emissions rules. But for many manufacturers it was simply cheaper and easier to meet California’s standards—especially since those standards were often similar to rising standards in Europe and other markets.

Under President Obama, the problem was solved by an agreement that essentially united the standards, setting federal levels that were tough enough to satisfy California regulators and bringing the whole nation into a single standard. That system satisfied both states and manufacturers. So, naturally, Donald Trump set out to break it. 

After Trump rolled back the CAFE standards, it broke the unity between California and federal standards. Trump seemed to think that automakers would jump at the chance to burn more gas and pump out more emissions. But rather than celebrate Trump’s actions, the companies immediately began negotiating with California over new standards. At the same time, more than a dozen states elected to follow the standard being defined by California.

The way that the White House is trying to sell this is clear enough. It’s presenting California’s standards as expensive and a case of a state trying to “impose its failed policies on the rest of the country.” Except that those standards have played a tremendous role in cleaning up California’s air, and consumers are already getting cars that meet those standards. This is one of the great success stories of environmental regulation making a positive difference for millions of Americans.

But the worst language is being saved for the automakers. Trump seemed genuinely taken aback at their choice to do what’s both the right thing and the best thing for them in terms of producing cars that can be marketed to the world. The acting director of the White House Office of Management and Budget dismissed them as “a handful of irresponsible automakers” who are “aiding California’s radical agenda.”

The radical agenda here is to keep regulations close to what they were before Trump set out to wreck them. And the handful of automakers are more or less everyone.

The idea of smashing California’s primacy on auto emissions is one of those things that is celebrated by the same right-wing sites that are convinced America is being held back by things like the Endangered Species Act. Which makes it almost certain that the DOJ will sue to end California’s rights.

But what grounds they will use to end a rule that was created with the recognition that it could cause higher vehicle prices, because that was a necessary cost, isn’t clear.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is trying to strip away California's right to set its own standards on air pollution
> Sep 06, 2019 1:15pm PDT by Mark Sumner, Daily Kos Staff
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting to note that you are posting a few articles now and then critical of trumpism.  Or maybe you hadn't noticed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> It's interesting to note that you are posting a few articles now and then critical of trumpism.  Or maybe you hadn't noticed?


Did you read the article?  Lol!


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you read the article?  Lol!


But the worst language is being saved for the automakers. Trump seemed genuinely taken aback at their choice to do what’s both the right thing and the best thing for them in terms of producing cars that can be marketed to the world. The acting director of the White House Office of Management and Budget dismissed them as “a handful of irresponsible automakers” who are “aiding California’s radical agenda.”

The radical agenda here is to keep regulations close to what they were before Trump set out to wreck them. And the handful of automakers are more or less everyone.

The idea of smashing California’s primacy on auto emissions is one of those things that is celebrated by the same right-wing sites that are convinced America is being held back by things like the Endangered Species Act. Which makes it almost certain that the DOJ will sue to end California’s rights.​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> But the worst language is being saved for the automakers. Trump seemed genuinely taken aback at their choice to do what’s both the right thing and the best thing for them in terms of producing cars that can be marketed to the world. The acting director of the White House Office of Management and Budget dismissed them as “a handful of irresponsible automakers” who are “aiding California’s radical agenda.”
> 
> The radical agenda here is to keep regulations close to what they were before Trump set out to wreck them. And the handful of automakers are more or less everyone.
> 
> The idea of smashing California’s primacy on auto emissions is one of those things that is celebrated by the same right-wing sites that are convinced America is being held back by things like the Endangered Species Act. Which makes it almost certain that the DOJ will sue to end California’s rights.​


What ever happened to the "states rights" agenda from the right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What ever happened to the "states rights" agenda from the right?


You’re speaking up for them.  Keep going.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> But the worst language is being saved for the automakers. Trump seemed genuinely taken aback at their choice to do what’s both the right thing and the best thing for them in terms of producing cars that can be marketed to the world. The acting director of the White House Office of Management and Budget dismissed them as “a handful of irresponsible automakers” who are “aiding California’s radical agenda.”
> 
> The radical agenda here is to keep regulations close to what they were before Trump set out to wreck them. And the handful of automakers are more or less everyone.
> 
> The idea of smashing California’s primacy on auto emissions is one of those things that is celebrated by the same right-wing sites that are convinced America is being held back by things like the Endangered Species Act. Which makes it almost certain that the DOJ will sue to end California’s rights.​


So a flip of the switch takes us back to......?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Sort of like the big bru-ha about the size is his inauguration,  these Stalinesque demands that everyone pretend his mistakes away... are very strange to me.


Besides those blinded by partisan politics, who cares about the size and number of the inauguration?
The numbers below are much more meaningful....oddly, the left wants to talk about the last inauguration...
"*There were fewer people unemployed in America in August 2019 than there were in August 1975 when we were just shy of 69 million fewer people in the economy."*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 7, 2019)

Coal is back...!

on the brink of extinction...

Since Trump took office, 51 coal plants have shut down, more than Obama's entire first term. Eight coal companies have filed for bankruptcy.

At least O'Bummer is going to jail. We'll always have that!! 

Goodnight Paulie Manafort...


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> It's interesting to note that you are posting a few articles now and then critical of trumpism.  Or maybe you hadn't noticed?


Hey Dummy, I get them from the daily kos.
Just showing how you people got to be as dumb as you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you read the article?  Lol!


E-reader strikes again.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Besides those blinded by partisan politics, who cares about the size and number of the inauguration?
> The numbers below are much more meaningful....oddly, the left wants to talk about the last inauguration...
> "*There were fewer people unemployed in America in August 2019 than there were in August 1975 when we were just shy of 69 million fewer people in the economy."*


So how many point has unemployment dropped this year?  2% or something like that I would guess...
And yet at the same time we also rang up $2 Trillion in debt last year also.  Which I guess also means those jobs came at a cost of $1.3 Million per job created.  Hmm...

I just think we can do better.  I think jobs are important, but that's a ripoff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What ever happened to the "states rights" agenda from the right?


Obama fucked that up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So how many point has unemployment dropped this year?  2% or something like that I would guess...
> And yet at the same time we also rang up $2 Trillion in debt last year also.  Which I guess also means those jobs came at a cost of $1.3 Million per job created.  Hmm...
> 
> I just think we can do better.  I think jobs are important, but that's a ripoff.


After all, the unemployment rate is just 3.7 percent, near its lowest level in almost 50 years. If that were our only guide, then we might conclude that virtually every adult in the United States who wants to work is either doing so or is diligently looking for a job.

The problem is that the unemployment rate, which is publicly updated by the Labor Department on the first Friday of every month, is an insufficient statistic, despite all the attention it gets. Sure, it tabulates the number of men and women who are actively job-hunting. But it leaves out the growing numbers who have stopped actively looking.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/11/business/low-unemployment-not-seeking-work.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

*Exclusive–American Airlines Mechanic Accused of Sabotaging Flight Came to U.S. from Iraq*





AP Photo/Wilfredo Lee
JOHN BINDER7 Sep 20194,032
1:41
*An American Airlines mechanic who is accused of sabotaging a commercial flight originally arrived in the United States from Iraq, Breitbart News has confirmed.*

No shit?

On Friday, federal court records revealed that Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani allegedly tampered with a navigation system on a plane filled with 150 passengers set to take off from Miami, Florida and bound for Nassau, the Bahamas on July 17

Federal prosecutors allege that Alani put foam glue inside part of the plane’s navigation system. The alleged tampering was captured on surveillance footage that co-workers said showed Alani driving up to the part of the plane before takeoff and working on the compartment for seven minutes.

Alani told federal officials that he had no intention of harming the passengers on the flight and that he merely wanted the flight to be cancelled so he could receive overtime work in the midst of contract negotiations between his mechanics’ union and American Airlines.

A law enforcement official exclusively confirmed to Breitbart News that Alani first arrived in the U.S. from Iraq sometime in the mid-1980s. Alani came to the country as the spouse of an American citizen and eventually was able to become a naturalized American citizen himself in 1992.

Federal officials have charged Alani with interfering with an aircraft’s navigation system and he faces up to 20 years in prison, according to the U.S. Attorney’s Office in Miami.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Exclusive–American Airlines Mechanic Accused of Sabotaging Flight Came to U.S. from Iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you enjoy being a xenophobic racist, or do you just want people to recognize your xenophobic racism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

How is that illegal immigration/sanctuary city thing working out?





California Sheriff blasts sanctuary laws after deputy is shot by illegal immigrant with history of violence

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 2:41 pm on September 06, 2019 

Dol Palos is a small town in central California, located just south of Merced. On Wednesday, two Merced County Sheriff’s deputies went to Dol Palos to serve a warrant in a domestic violence case involving a man named Guadalupe Lopez-Herrera. Lopez-Herrera has a history of domestic violence and had pleaded no contest to a charge in January. The Merced Sun-Star describes the case that led to a restraining order against Lopez-Herrera:

ADVERTISEMENT








Trump's GOP? Primaries to be canceled in key states


The woman told the court Lopez-Herrera on Jan. 1 threatened to kill her with a kitchen knife. In the request for a restraining order, the woman said Lopez-Herrera then threatened to kill himself.

“You can tell the children that you provoked me to kill myself and it was all your fault,” he is quoted in the court record.

The woman said Lopez-Herrera then began slamming his head into a refrigerator. He then approached one of the young children, showed his injuries and said “Look what your mother did to me,” according to court records.

The woman described Lopez-Herrera as “very jealous, controlling, very angry easily.”

“He has strangled me and (threatened) to kill me,” she told the court. The woman went on to say she was “very scared” her children might be raised “without a mother.”

When Lopez-Herrera failed to show up for court in August, an arrest warrant was issued. When the two deputies approached his house, Lopez-Herrera opened fire and (allegedly) hit one of the deputies in the chest and the leg. Fortunately, he was wearing a vest and will recover from the wound to his leg. In the chaos, Lopez-Herrera escaped and remained on the run for nearly 24-hours.

ADVERTISEMENT






Authorities searched the area but weren’t able to locate him until police spotted the truck he had stolen Thursday morning. That resulted in a high-speed chase and more shots fired at police:

ADVERTISEMENT






It sped off, reaching speeds of over 120 mph as other drivers pulled over to give officers room.

Herrera led officers from Highway 46 to Highway 41, where an officer used a spike strip to stop him.

Even so, he continued to drive, ending along Interstate 5 south of Harris Ranch.

At one point, officers say Herrera even fired shots at them through the windshield of the truck.

At a press conference, Merced Sheriff Van Warnke expressed relief that Lopez-Herrera had been caught but also frustration that he had been unable to turn him over to ICE months ago despite Lopez-Herrera’s long history of violent crimes:

ADVERTISEMENT






“This person is not a legal citizen within the United States. We had him in our custody in January of this year. And because of the folks in Sacramento limiting our ability to cooperate with ICE, we could not turn him over,” Merced Sheriff Van Warnke said at a press conference on Thursday…

“Bottom line is our immigration policies need to be revamped because we’re gonna continue to have more of this situation happen…We knew ahead of time this guy’s potential for violence was there.”

In addition to domestic violence, Lopez-Herrera’s rap sheet includes felony assault and assault with a deadly weapon. Here’s a local news report which shows Sheriff Warnke’s statement as well as a bit of the chase that led to Lopez-Herrera’s capture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Do you enjoy being a xenophobic racist, or do you just want people to recognize your xenophobic racism?


Is terrorist a race?
How about towelhead?
Camel jockey?
Goat fucker?
Muslim?
Let me know where the racist thing comes in to play.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that illegal immigration/sanctuary city thing working out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is Dol Palos?

And...it appears the Sheriff does not know the law very well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Do you enjoy being a xenophobic racist, or do you just want people to recognize your xenophobic racism?


It's all in your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

*Air Force Crew’s Unusual Pit Stop At Trump’s Scottish Resort Raises Eyebrows*
September 7th, 2019
_





A police officer stands guard outside Trump Turnberry, the luxury golf resort of US President Donald Trump, in Turnberry, southwest of Glasgow, Scotland on July 14, 2018, during the private part of his four-day UK visit. - US President Donald Trump wraps up a four-day visit to Britain, dominated by his blasting of Prime Minister Theresa May's Brexit strategy, by spending the weekend in Scotland. (Photo by ANDY BUCHANAN/AFP/Getty Images)


The House Oversight Committee is currently investigating an Air Force crew’s pit stop at an international Trump resort on its way to the Middle East.

The pit stop in question occurred early this spring, and was described by military officials as highly unusual, Politico first reported.





An Air National Guard crew was on its way to deliver supplies to Kuwait when it stopped at President Donald Trump’s Turnberry resort in Scotland. During past similar trips, the C-17 crew would’ve stopped at U.S. military bases to refuel, such as Ramstein Air Base in Germany or Naval Station Rota in Spain. Fuel is generally also cheaper at military bases.

Instead, they refueled the plane at Prestwick Airport in Glasgow and stayed overnight at the Trump resort, a 30-minute drive away.

A senior Air Force official noted that crew would usually stay on a military base or a local hotel near the airport, making the trek to Turnberry even odder.
_


----------



## tenacious (Sep 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that illegal immigration/sanctuary city thing working out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I know whoever took that photo framed it to make it look like police are dealing with a bank robber or some "dangerous criminal."  Obviously there is a hunger for these sorts of images and I'm sure the photographer got paid handsomely for provide news that makes it easier for all those folks's who voted to Trump to feel what they are doing is right. 

But I look at that photo and all I see is some guy who wants to work hard, to make money and improve his and his families life.  And I think to myself, when did wanting to work and and make money become controversial or a reason to lock a man in a cage like he's a criminal?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 8, 2019)

30,000 census jobs... at least mining has been saved... 

Get ready for the spigot. Headed to 0%... will it be enough?


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Who would have thought that t was a secret Taliban supporter all along?

Was all that anti-muslim stuff just a veneer to hide his true feelings?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Who would have thought that t was a secret Taliban supporter all along?
> 
> Was all that anti-muslim stuff just a veneer to hide his true feelings?


The Taliban should be mindful of who T has supported in the past if you listen to the MSM.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> 30,000 census jobs... at least mining has been saved...
> 
> Get ready for the spigot. Headed to 0%... will it be enough?
> 
> View attachment 5316


You would have thought 6 straight years of QE, avg. annual trillion dollar deficits, and a near doubling of national debt under Obama would have been enough.  Did you fall asleep at the Spigot, boy.  Fries U! What a deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

*6 MS-13 gang members, illegal immigrants involved in deadly Maryland stabbing, ICE says*





 By Travis Fedschun | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

*Brad Parscale: ‘Trumps Will Be a Dynasty’ for Decades*





Spencer Platt/Getty Images
KYLE MORRIS8 Sep 20192,862
1:06
*President Donald Trump’s 2020 campaign manager Brad Parscale praised the Trump family over the weekend and predicted that they will “be a dynasty that will last for decades.”*

“The Trumps will be a dynasty that will last for decades, propelling the Republican Party into a new party,” Parscale said Saturday during a speech to Republican Party delegates in California. “One that will adapt to changing cultures. One must continue to adapt while keeping the conservative values that we believe in.”

Afterward, Parscale was asked to clarify his remarks and declined to mention whether he believed any of the president’s children would run for public office.

“I just think they are a dynasty. I think they are all amazing people with … amazing capabilities,” Parscale said.

Parscale noted during his speech that the campaign would invest in California in order to have a more successful outcome in state and federal races with a volunteer program.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

*6.2 Million Individuals Off Food Stamps Under Trump*





Yoon S. Byun/Boston Globe/Getty Images
KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ8 Sep 2019106
2:44
*More than 6.2 million individuals dropped off food stamps since President Donald Trump completed his first full month in office, according to the latest data from the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA).*

The most recent USDA data shows that 6,268,285 individuals discontinued their participation in the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP)— the program in charge of food stamps— since February 2017 when Trump finished his first month as president.


Individual and household food stamp participation has consistently declined since 2013 back when the Obama administration was in power and enrollment in the program reached its highest point in U.S. history.

After 2013, SNAP enrollment plunged once state legislatures passed laws requiring food stamp recipients to work, attend school, volunteer, or participate in job training for at least 20 hours per week to receive benefits.

Food stamp participation plummeted even further once President Trump took office, as 6.2 million individuals and 2.7 million households dropped out of the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) since his first full month in office.

There are currently 36,029,506 individuals and 18,230,968 households enrolled in the food stamp program, but USDA officials said those numbers are “preliminary” due to the 2018 government shutdown, which affected food stamp administration at the beginning of 2019.

Trump has stated that he wants to curb the nation’s dependency on food stamps and wants those coming into the country to be self-sufficient.

The president told Breitbart News in an Oval Office interview that he does not want any immigrants coming into the U.S. to be dependent on welfare programs.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

T may be either a sneaky plot by the Russians to destroy American democracy or maybe a sneaky plot by the Democrats to destroy the Republican Party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny, I know whoever took that photo framed it to make it look like police are dealing with a bank robber or some "dangerous criminal."  Obviously there is a hunger for these sorts of images and I'm sure the photographer got paid handsomely for provide news that makes it easier for all those folks's who voted to Trump to feel what they are doing is right.
> 
> But I look at that photo and all I see is some guy who wants to work hard, to make money and improve his and his families life.  And I think to myself, when did wanting to work and and make money become controversial or a reason to lock a man in a cage like he's a criminal?


He is a criminal.
Nutter.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Taliban should be mindful of who T has supported in the past if you listen to the MSM.


I hear people saying that Dorian is heading to Taliban country. I saw it on a map with T’s sharpie.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Taliban should be mindful of who T has supported in the past if you listen to the MSM.


I hear people saying that Dorian is heading to Taliban country. I saw it on a map with T’s sharpie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear people saying that Dorian is heading to Taliban country. I saw it on a map with T’s sharpie.


Alabama is one of ours.


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Help my bruddahs... I'm losing hope...
> I'm beginning to fear Mexico won't really pay
> for the wall and Killary might not be arrested before Xmas.
> 
> I'm spiraling into a hurricane of crimson tidal despair...


*Time for you to " Belly " up to your local*
*watering hole and cry about your Democrats*
*criminal acts over multiple pints of piss....*
*Seems a lot of Socialist/Communists that*
*share your line of thinking indulge in over drinking ....*
*Or you can face the TRUTH and WILL change the party*
*you SUPPORT and embrace FREEDOM !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear people saying that Dorian is heading to Taliban country. I saw it on a map with T’s sharpie.


I saw that with Malthus, McKibben, Ehrlich and Gore’s sharpie too.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I saw that with Malthus, McKibben, Ehrlich and Gore’s sharpie too.  Lol!


Look out, Alabama! See it’s right here with my Sharpie! He’s the leader of the idiots!


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Alabama is one of ours.


Of course. Just look at ‘em.
https://www.al.com/news/2017/08/alabamas_schools_ranked_8th_wo.html


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Alabama is one of ours.


https://www.al.com/news/2016/06/new_study_finds_alabamas_econo.html


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Alabama is near the bottom among states when it comes to life expectancy, and at a time when the national average is declining. 

A new study from SeniorLiving.org released today lists Alabama as the 48th state for life expectancy, with residents looking at living about 75.4 years. Only West Virginia and Mississippi are worse


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Look out, Alabama! See it’s right here with my Sharpie! He’s the leader of the idiots!


Those who don't see the idiocracy, are idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2019)

*Feds: Nearly 900 Migrants with Mumps Disease Arrived in U.S. Last Year*





AP Photo/Cedar Attanasio
JOHN BINDER8 Sep 20191,130
2:32
*Since September 2018, nearly 900 migrants arriving at the United States-Mexico border have been confirmed or suspected to have mumps, a federal report reveals.*

A report by the Center for Disease Control (CDC) details how the contagious mumps disease has spread across 19 states in 57 detention facilities among migrants — those illegally crossing the southern border and those seeking asylum.

Between September 2018 and August 2019, about 898 cases of migrants who had arrived to the U.S. and were in federal detention were reported to have mumps. Another 33 cases of mumps were reported among staff members at the various detention facilities.

Roughly 44 percent of the cases reported occurred in detention facilities located in Texas while the average age of a migrant with mumps was 25 years-old and 94 percent were male migrants.

CDC officials state that the disease has largely spread to other migrants while in detention with 84 percent of cases reported having been likely contracted while in federal custody and five percent having been likely contracted before the migrant was apprehended by federal officials.

As of August 2019, CDC officials say there are ongoing mumps outbreaks among migrants at 15 detention facilities in seven states.

In June, Acting Department of Homeland Security (DHS) Secretary Kevin McAleenan admitted that border crossers and illegal aliens are being released into the interior of the U.S. without undergoing basic medical exams or disease tests, Breitbart News reported.

A report issued by the Federation for American Immigration Reform (FAIR) in 2017 outlined urged the Trump administration to enact a slew of policies to prevent a disease outbreak in the U.S. caused by mass immigration.

“Most illnesses are spread by contact with infected people, livestock or agricultural produce,” the FAIR report states. “As a result, researchers have concluded that the international movement of people is a significant factor in disease outbreaks: ‘Mobile populations can link zones of disease emergence to low prevalence or non-endemic areas through rapid or high-volume international movements, or both.'”


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

More on t's ineptitude --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/09/politics/russia-us-spy-extracted/index.html

The decision to carry out the extraction occurred soon after a May 2017 meeting in the Oval Office in which Trump discussed highly classified intelligence with Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov and then-Russian Ambassador to the US Sergey Kislyak. The intelligence, concerning ISIS in Syria, had been provided by Israel.

The disclosure to the Russians by the President, though not about the Russian spy specifically, prompted intelligence officials to renew earlier discussions about the potential risk of exposure, according to the source directly involved in the matter.

At the time, then-CIA Director Mike Pompeo told other senior Trump administration officials that too much information was coming out regarding the covert source, known as an asset. An extraction, or "exfiltration" as such an operation is referred to by intelligence officials, is an extraordinary remedy when US intelligence believes an asset is in immediate danger.​


----------



## Friesland (Sep 9, 2019)

Don the Con goes on and on, Don keeps conning to the break of dawn...

Hi Sheeples. Did Huli Huli Boi find his house yet? Donny found his resort. Or at least the Air Force did...

https://www.businessairnews.com/hb_news_story.html?release=27945


----------



## Friesland (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You would have thought 6 straight years of QE, avg. annual trillion dollar deficits, and a near doubling of national debt under Obama would have been enough.  Did you fall asleep at the Spigot, boy.  Fries U! What a deal.


You would think... but nah. Don the Con needs to get the rates down, save him some mortgage money. 

All you whiny B*ches who cried about debt under Obama suddenly got tonsillitis, from deep-throating Don's con for too long.

Hypocrites like the good haired boi just gonna pretend like he didn't baby-cry about "you get to keep your doctor" for 8 years, and stamp his toddler feet about the "bailouts" - and just sit by while we socialize farming. Huli Huli Boi bravery - what a steal!


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> More on t's ineptitude --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/09/politics/russia-us-spy-extracted/index.html
> 
> ...


CNN interview about it --

https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0693/hOefqLQaXFdqfK69qIbO2g/1568088155/693131.mp4


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You would think... but nah. Don the Con needs to get the rates down, save him some mortgage money.
> 
> All you whiny B*ches who cried about debt under Obama suddenly got tonsillitis, from deep-throating Don's con for too long.
> 
> Hypocrites like the good haired boi just gonna pretend like he didn't baby-cry about "you get to keep your doctor" for 8 years, and stamp his toddler feet about the "bailouts" - *and just sit by while we socialize farming*. Huli Huli Boi bravery - what a steal!


Farming has been socialist for many years...
Here's an article that some may find interesting.
https://fee.org/articles/the-origin-of-american-farm-subsidies/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course. Just look at ‘em.
> https://www.al.com/news/2017/08/alabamas_schools_ranked_8th_wo.html


No wonder!! Lol...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who don't see the idiocracy, are idiots.


The voice of experience knows what he speaks of...


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Look out, Alabama!
> *They did ...*
> 
> See it’s right here with my Sharpie!
> ...















*The resemblance is just amazing, POTUS even got the*
*" Nadler " Hernia behind the " Zipper " correct ....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You would think... but nah. Don the Con needs to get the rates down, save him some mortgage money.
> 
> All you whiny B*ches who cried about debt under Obama suddenly got tonsillitis, from deep-throating Don's con for too long.
> 
> Hypocrites like the good haired boi just gonna pretend like he didn't baby-cry about "you get to keep your doctor" for 8 years, and stamp his toddler feet about the "bailouts" - and just sit by while we socialize farming. Huli Huli Boi bravery - what a steal!


Rich folks get better interest rates through their equity than they do through monetary policy which QE is.  But if you, like messpola, insist that ammortized loans are superior, Donny T hooked the Obama's up with the rate cut.  

But your current whining about debt is noted and appreciated.  Keep  up the good work spigot boy.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminal Empire **


** Just ask Jussie Smollet/Kamala Harris/Cory Booker...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> CNN interview about it --
> 
> https://caching.grabien.com/c/streams/0693/hOefqLQaXFdqfK69qIbO2g/1568088155/693131.mp4


The Mueller Report lives on.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

This is interesting --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The voice of experience knows what he speaks of...


I see you.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

T said that people stood in the rain for 2 or 3 days to get good seats at his North Carolina rally and that thousands couldn't get in.  

NWS and C-SPAN showed he was lying (oh no! not again!).


----------



## tenacious (Sep 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Alabama is one of ours.


Come on now... even a Trumpsky like you, down deep inside where you'd never admit it, had to have felt a little embarrassed for him.  Like the Trump brand is so big, and that was small.  Really small.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats = Criminal Empire **
> 
> 
> ** Just ask Jussie Smollet/Kamala Harris/Cory Booker...*



Kamala Harris the prosecutor?  And Cory Booker helped lead the Trenton miracle?  
Come on now no, you know better then to make up fibs.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Farming has been socialist for many years...
> Here's an article that some may find interesting.
> https://fee.org/articles/the-origin-of-american-farm-subsidies/


Oil too... 
The Financial industry is another big recipient of my tax dollars. 

Personally I don't consider myself a socialist, although I'm not opposed to a socialist solution in special circumstances.  Such as bailing out the financial industry to prevent a global meltdown in 2007.  Huff puff about what you read in a book.  All I know is how the last ten years has been a testament to the soundness of that decision.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

espola said:


> This is interesting --



*Valerie Plame Lied To Voters In Her Very First Campaign Ad*
September 9th, 2019
_





Screen Shot:Valerie Plame for Congress:Youtube


Former CIA spy Valerie Plame released her first campaign ad for Congress on Monday. In the ad she lies that former Vice President Dick Cheney and his chief of staff Scooter Libby Scooter betrayed her.

“I come from Ukrainian-Jewish immigrants. My dad was in the Air Force, my brother almost died in Vietnam. My service was cut short when my own government betrayed me,” Plame says in the video.





However, Plame’s government did not betray her. Libby did not leak Plame’s identity as a CIA officer, Richard Armitage did. Armitage and the columnist to whom he leaked, Robert Novak, have both confirmed that. *(RELATED: Trump Pardons Scooter Libby – The Two Facts You Need To Know)*

President Donald Trump pardoned Libby in April of 2018, telling reporters at the White House, “I don’t know Mr. Libby, but for years I have heard that he has been treated unfairly. Hopefully, this full pardon will help rectify a very sad portion of his life.”

Plame, who was exposed during her time at the CIA under former President George W. Bush, announced May 9 that she would be running for Congress in New Mexico as a Democrat.


In the ad, Plame suggests she was stationed in Iran and the DPRK, which she was not. She also uses the CIA seal, which is illegal, as use the use of official government seals and logos without permission is restricted by federal law. *(RELATED: Outed CIA Agent Valerie Plame To Run For Congress In New Mexico)*


Plame also randomly mentions that she is descended from “Ukrainian-Jewish immigrants,” after being accused of being anti-Semitic. In 2017, Plame retweeted an article titled “America’s Jews Are Driving America’s Wars” from a website run by a Holocaust denier. The article said that Jewish people “own the media,” and that their beliefs were as dangerous as “a bottle of rat poison.”

“The only thing I focused on in that article was: I thought it was a very bad idea to get out of the Iran nuclear deal,” she told CNN’s John Berman in May. “I stupidly did not read the rest of the article. When I did, I was really horrified. It’s anti-Semitic.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

Watch: Jim Mattis Leaves Andrea Mitchell at a Loss for Words After Torpedoing Her Anti-Trump Narrative

Posted at 9:00 pm on September 09, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







And here it is, your moment of zen.





While appearing on MSNBC with Andrea Mitchell, former Secretary of Defense Jim Mattis was asked about the damage President Donald Trump was doing to the NATO alliance.

“In the last two years we’ve seen our alliances weaken in NATO, specifically in Asia and in Europe,” said Mitchell.

Mattis responded by pointing out that what we always see is the tensions, “because that’s what always grabs your attention.”

“However, right now you see a NATO – I think we’re in the fourth or fifth straight year – of the nations…increasing their defense budgets,” said Mattis.

“I can say quantitatively NATO’s actually stronger today,” he continued.





Mattis said that the tensions seen between countries in NATO have always been there, and said he can trace every President back to Clinton saying that NATO allies need to pay more. What’s more, Mattis has told these nations personally that the American people will never care about the lives of their children more than they do, and that it’s up to them to provide more to their defense.

For a few seconds, Mitchell seemed rudderless. She began to speak as if to counter Mattis, but immediately pivoted to his resignation letter in order to change the subject.






It’s always fun to watch the mainstream media get its narrative’s teeth figuratively kicked in as we learn the truth. Mattis has never been one to shy away from reality, and the fact that he’s bringing it onto shows where they were hoping there’d be something damning to attack Trump with is just hilarious.

Mattis is currently making the rounds to promote his new book Call Sign Chaos: Learning to Lead. While many seemed to think it’d be an anti-Trump screed, Mattis is disappointing a lot of people.


_


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2019)

Bolton out and no comment from the local loons?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Bolton out and no comment from the local loons?


RedMeat and TownIdiot haven’t issued their talking points yet.  Here’s a start for them:  Trump’s a genius.  Brilliant move.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Rich folks get better interest rates through their equity than they do through monetary policy which QE is.  But if you, like messpola, insist that ammortized loans are superior, Donny T hooked the Obama's up with the rate cut.
> 
> But your current whining about debt is noted and appreciated.  Keep  up the good work spigot boy.


Trump is not "rich folk," Trump is "debt, debt, debt..." He couldn't even get a bank loan, silly Huli. Real estate loves low interest rates. Check an airport book. It might explain it in ways you can understand.

And yep, if manufacturing keeps contracting, mining keeps contracting, China orders keep contracting, Europe keeps contracting, they gonna turn that spigot on again... how close to zero, and how much will it help? That just might be the question of 2020...


----------



## Friesland (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Farming has been socialist for many years...
> Here's an article that some may find interesting.
> https://fee.org/articles/the-origin-of-american-farm-subsidies/


Yup. And all the "anti-socialist" farmers (and others, generally) really mean - "I want mine, but I don't want you to have any!"


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> RedMeat and TownIdiot haven’t issued their talking points yet.  Here’s a start for them:  Trump’s a genius.  Brilliant move.


Oh really. Let’s take a look. 

Top Trump Departures

Flynn

Walsh

Comey

Dubke

McFarland

Spicer

Priebus

Mooch

Bannon

Gorka

Price

Powell

Manigault

McCabe

Porter

Hicks

Cohn

Tillerson

McMaster

Shulkin

Bossert

Pruitt

Short

Haley

Sessions

Kelly

Ayers

Zinke

Mattis

Shine

McMahon

Nielsen

Sanders

Acosta

Greenblatt

Bolton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Trump is not "rich folk," Trump is "debt, debt, debt..." He couldn't even get a bank loan, silly Huli. Real estate loves low interest rates. Check an airport book. It might explain it in ways you can understand.
> 
> And yep, if manufacturing keeps contracting, mining keeps contracting, China orders keep contracting, Europe keeps contracting, they gonna turn that spigot on again... how close to zero, and how much will it help? That just might be the question of 2020...


Who did you vote for in 2008, 2012 and 2016?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Trump is not "rich folk," Trump is "debt, debt, debt..." He couldn't even get a bank loan, silly Huli. Real estate loves low interest rates. Check an airport book. It might explain it in ways you can understand.
> 
> And yep, if manufacturing keeps contracting, mining keeps contracting, China orders keep contracting, Europe keeps contracting, they gonna turn that spigot on again... how close to zero, and how much will it help? That just might be the question of 2020...


Why is it a question for you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Come on now... even a Trumpsky like you, down deep inside where you'd never admit it, had to have felt a little embarrassed for him.  Like the Trump brand is so big, and that was small.  Really small.


Its hilarious.
You people got it bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2019)

https://t.co/rS2G2V5R3u?amp=1


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/rS2G2V5R3u?amp=1


This is too good to be true. A website called The Daily Wire cites "ImpeachmentAugust.org" and "Breitbart News" while mentioning breathless coverage in the "mainstream media," which it doesn't cite at all.
How does that hook taste, sucker?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> This is too good to be true. A website called The Daily Wire cites "ImpeachmentAugust.org" and "Breitbart News" while mentioning breathless coverage in the "mainstream media," which it doesn't cite at all.
> How does that hook taste, sucker?


Easy Eeyore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> This is too good to be true. A website called The Daily Wire cites "ImpeachmentAugust.org" and "Breitbart News" while mentioning breathless coverage in the "mainstream media," which it doesn't cite at all.
> How does that hook taste, sucker?


He's got t deep throated at the same time, that's one big mouth ass right there. He's in the boat flopping on the deck and don't even know it, thinks its 'freedom'.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's got t deep throated at the same time, that's one big mouth ass right there. He's in the boat flopping on the deck and don't even know it, thinks its 'freedom'.


You jealous that all you get is the T-bag.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2019)

Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

BLOG

 HEADLINES





Breaking: FBI arrests top FEMA administrator, two others for Hurricane Maria relief fraud

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 2:01 pm on September 10, 2019

So was Donald Trump right about corruption in Puerto Rico’s use of relief funds? _Kinda_. The FBI arrested one of the top administrators of FEMA and the CEO of a contractor on wire fraud and bribery charges, along with a lower-level FEMA official today for fraud and bribery involving Hurricane Maria relief. The contractor got a $1.8 billion contract for rebuilding Puerto Rico’s notoriously unreliable electrical infrastructure, which the Department of Justice says came by way of bribery (via Twitchy):




Two former FEMA officials, including one of the agency’s top administrators, were arrested on federal fraud and bribery charges in connection with their work in Puerto Rico since Hurricane Maria hit the island in 2017.

The FBI also arrested the ex-president of Cobra Acquisitions, contracted to work with federal officials on the restoration of Puerto Rico’s power grid, which sustained widespread damages in the storm.

CBS’ reporter in Puerto Rico, David Begnaud, tweeted out the Department of Justice press release on the arrest and indictments. Begnaud also named names, as well as published their pictures. He also notes that Donald Trump has been vocal about suspected corruption in regard to Hurricane Maria relief, and that this tends to corroborate those suspicions:






David Begnaud

✔@DavidBegnaud

BREAKING: The FEMA official in Puerto Rico, in charge of power restoration after Hurricane Maria, has been arrested by the FBI, as has the fmr. CEO of Cobra Energy (which got $1.8B in contracts) & a 2nd FEMA official...all accused of enriching themselves & defrauding the fed govt



11.7K
8:50 AM - Sep 10, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

9,467 people are talking about this






David Begnaud

✔@DavidBegnaud
· 18h

.@POTUS has accused the Puerto Rico govt of being corrupt, & they are in some ways, & have been, but today’s corruption arrests involve 3 individuals, 2 of whom for the federal govt, (1 who’s an energy CEO); all are accused of corruption to the tune of nearly 2 billion dollars.



David Begnaud

✔@DavidBegnaud

By name they are: Ahsha Nateef Tribble, a FEMA Region II, Deputy Regional Administrator; Donald Keith Ellison, former President of Cobra Acquisitions, LLC; and Jovanda R. Patterson, a.k.a. “Jo/Jojo,” former FEMA Deputy Chief of Staff








Trump’s accusations usually are directed at officials in Puerto Rico rather than the federal government. Nonetheless, this semi-corroboration of Trump’s longstanding accusations might account for the light media coverage of these arrests. It’s been a busy news day thus far, but as of 1:30 pm ET, only Begnaud and an NBC affiliate in San Francisco bothered to report on these arrests. That seems a little strange for fraud involving such a controversial topic like Hurricane Maria relief.





Two of these three defendants are big deals. Donald Keith Ellison was CEO of Cobra Acquisitions until June of this year, a company big enough to bid on a $1.8 billion government contract … in one way or another. Ahsha Nateef Tribble was FEMA’s Deputy Regional Administrator and assigned to run the power rebuilding effort in Puerto Rico. Jovanda Patterson was no slouch either, being assigned as FEMA’s Deputy Chief of Staff in San Juan — until she went to work for Ellison in July of last year, a move that might have tipped off the FBI about the potential for shenanigans. All three could face 30-year sentences, but likely will be subject to lesser penalties if convicted, as are most first-time offenders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

POLITICS
*Infanticide Hearing Witness Says Hospital Created ‘Comfort Room’ For Aborted Babies To Die In*
*https://dailycaller.com/2019/09/10/abortion-hearing-comfort-room/*





Photo courtesy of Susan B. Anthony.







233
Comments
MARY MARGARET OLOHANSOCIAL ISSUES REPORTER
September 10, 20195:38 PM ET


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

California’s Dem Officials Fear Trump Will Treat the Homeless Better Than They Do

Posted at 1:02 am on September 11, 2019 by Jennifer Van Laar

_ 
As covered earlier today, homeless people in Los Angeles are dying in record numbers as a result of the “caring” neglect their government has inflicted upon them.





Fortunately, representatives from the Trump administration are in Los Angeles to get a firsthand look at conditions on the ground and meet with local officials. The Washington Post reported:

Administration officials have discussed using the federal government to get homeless people off the streets of Los Angeles and other cities and into new government-backed facilities, according to two officials briefed on the planning.

Among the ideas under consideration are razing existing tent camps for the homeless, creating new temporary facilities and refurbishing existing government facilities, two other officials said. The officials spoke on the condition of anonymity because the planning hasn’t been publicly revealed. The changes would attempt to give the federal government a larger role in supervising housing and health care for residents.

Response from the Golden State’s Democrat elite to the news of federal interest and involvement in the issue was mixed. Los Angeles City Councilman Mike Bonin quickly Chicken-Littled on Twitter.











Inhumane treatment? Do you mean like the homeless man who was burned alive on Skid Row just a few weeks ago? Or the man suffering delusions and chronic mental illness who was found dead on Sepulveda Boulevard in Westwood on September 1? Or maybe the people sleeping in a Taco Bell parking lot in Bonin’s own district?





“Every level of government — including federal — should step up and put skin in the game. If the president is willing to put serious solutions — with real investment — on the table, California stands ready to talk. He could start by ending his plans to cut food stamps, gut health care for low-income people, and scare immigrant families from accessing government services.”

Just a little.

People in Los Angeles and its suburbs are sick of political posturing and bickering. As conditions worsen by the week, they just want the blustering idiots who’ve created the problem to stop playing games with their lives.




_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary Hillary !


Hillary, Sir Edmond?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hillary, Sir Edmond?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 11, 2019)

Don the Con keep conning on and on, Don't stop conning till the break of dawn...

Oops. One 3 card monte table got tossed this week, at least...

https://www.scotsman.com/news/us-military-fuel-deal-with-prestwick-kicked-into-long-grass-over-trump-investigation-1-5002381


----------



## Friesland (Sep 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you vote for in 2008, 2012 and 2016?


Not the dude borrowing from my kid's future for "Laugher Curve" rainbows and unicorns.

There's an interesting old tale about grasshopper and ants by some Greek dude (yeah, I know. He might have been a little brown, but not too much - it's ok. The "West" adopted him, along with alcohol [as you know] and algebra and a few other "brown" things...) Might be worth a read, if you could read. But I'm sure there's a picture book. Have one of your undocumented Standard Brand friends pick it up for you. They can explain the pictures while you sip the sterno...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con keep conning on and on, Don't stop conning till the break of dawn...
> 
> Oops. One 3 card monte table got tossed this week, at least...
> 
> https://www.scotsman.com/news/us-military-fuel-deal-with-prestwick-kicked-into-long-grass-over-trump-investigation-1-5002381


Hanapaa!! Did you cap your  sharpie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Not the dude borrowing from my kid's future for "Laugher Curve" rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> There's an interesting old tale about grasshopper and ants by some Greek dude (yeah, I know. He might have been a little brown, but not too much - it's ok. The "West" adopted him, along with alcohol [as you know] and algebra and a few other "brown" things...) Might be worth a read, if you could read. But I'm sure there's a picture book. Have one of your undocumented Standard Brand friends pick it up for you. They can explain the pictures while you sip the sterno...


That “dude” that borrowed 6 plus years of QE from your sons future while you stood at the spigot.....boy?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That “dude” that borrowed 6 plus years of QE from your sons future while you stood at the spigot.....boy?


Guess you need an Airport book with the grasshopper and ant story, Huli Huli Boi. I'm sure they have one at Preswick. Get on the Wow Air site. See if you can book something...

Meanwhile... Bitch better have Con's money, money, money... lulz...

https://www.propublica.org/article/the-myths-of-the-genius-behind-trumps-reelection-campaign


----------



## Friesland (Sep 11, 2019)

BTW - I hear today it is HAPPENING!!

Killary and O'Bummer... go. ing. down!

Kek.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Guess you need an Airport book with the grasshopper and ant story, Huli Huli Boi. I'm sure they have one at Preswick. Get on the Wow Air site. See if you can book something...
> 
> Meanwhile... Bitch better have Con's money, money, money... lulz...
> 
> ...


Reloading the reel!! This bastard is running like hell!! Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> BTW - I hear today it is HAPPENING!!
> 
> Killary and O'Bummer... go. ing. down!
> 
> Kek.


You’re a little late aren’t you?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 11, 2019)

Meanwhile, in other Con news...

Why is North Korea testing missiles again?

https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/north-korea/2019-05-16/why-north-korea-testing-missiles-again?utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tw_daily_soc&utm_source=twitter_posts


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Meanwhile, in other Con news...
> 
> Why is North Korea testing missiles again?
> 
> https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/north-korea/2019-05-16/why-north-korea-testing-missiles-again?utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tw_daily_soc&utm_source=twitter_posts


Both South Korea and the United States went to great lengths to downplay the tests’ significance. To be sure, Kim hasn’t broken any promises he has made to the United States since 2018. North Korea’s self-imposed moratorium on missile testing, declared explicitly in April of that year, applied only to intercontinental range ballistic missiles (ICBMs). In an interview following the May 4 test, U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo stated that the United States believes that North Korea remains in compliance, noting that the moratorium “was focused, very focused, on intercontinental missile systems, the ones that threaten the United States for sure.” Pompeo did not mention standing UN Security Council Resolutions that prohibit any ballistic missile tests by North Korea.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Valerie Plame Lied To Voters In Her Very First Campaign Ad*
> September 9th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


That's the Cheney/Libby line.  Read a little further, outside your comfort zone sources.  The Novak/Armitage story is not as clean-cut as Cheney and his friends would like us to believe.

What they didn't bring up in their defense, which is, in my opinion, a more valid excuse, is that even though she was officially undercover, anyone who had been paying attention (people like Soviet and then Russian spooks) already had good reason to believe she was a CIA plant.  She had been a State Department consular officer overseas (a common hiding place for CIA guys) and then worked for a consulting firm that was a CIA front.  Her "undercover" status was only of value in situations that didn't have the resources to figure out which people were not really what they said they were, or just didn't care as long as they didn't interfere with business.  One example of that is the Niger uranium industry.

Novak thought he was just reporting what was common knowledge in the Swamp, and Armitage was his confirmational source.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2019)

"He caves, he gives away too much for nothing" Bolton on t's negotiation style.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Not the dude borrowing from my kid's future for "Laugher Curve" rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> There's an interesting old tale about grasshopper and ants by some Greek dude (yeah, I know. He might have been a little brown, but not too much - it's ok. The "West" adopted him, along with alcohol [as you know] and algebra and a few other "brown" things...) Might be worth a read, if you could read. But I'm sure there's a picture book. Have one of your undocumented Standard Brand friends pick it up for you. They can explain the pictures while you sip the sterno...


So, who did you vote for in 2008, 2012 and 2018?
Really not that hard of a question for a self proclaimed smart guy like yourself, unless of course you are embarrassed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That “dude” that borrowed 6 plus years of QE from your sons future while you stood at the spigot.....boy?


Fries U, what a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

Elections have consequences,


*Supreme Court Lets New Trump Asylum Restrictions Take Effect*
September 11th, 2019
_





Migrants walk in Chiapas state, Mexico on July 25, 2019. (Alfredo Estrella/AFP/Getty Images)

*The Supreme Court will allow the Trump administration to enforce new restrictions on asylum seekers at the southern border.*
*In practice, the new rules would deny asylum to any migrant who passed through another country without first seeking protected status there. *
*A federal judge in California issued a nationwide injunction barring enforcement of the rules, prompting several rounds of breakneck lawyering between the government and liberal groups that oppose the measure.*

The Supreme Court will allow the Trump administration to enforce new immigration rules against asylum seekers at the southern border.

The high court did not give reasons for its Wednesday night decision or disclose a vote count, as is typical of orders of this nature. Justice Sonia Sotomayor wrote a short dissent, which Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg joined.





In effect, the restrictions deny asylum to migrants who pass through another country on their way to the U.S. without first seeking protected status there. Border Patrol has intercepted approximately 350,000 asylum seekers from the northern triangle countries of El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras in 2019. The new restrictions would generally deny asylum to those migrants if they did not first seek protection in Mexico.

The rule includes exceptions for victims of human trafficking or migrants who were denied asylum elsewhere. President Donald Trump cast the ruling as a significant victory in a tweet following the decision.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5328


Quite the climber isnʻt she.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

*'Historic milestone': Senate confirms 150th Trump judicial nominee*
By Alex Swoyer - The Washington Times - Wednesday, September 11, 2019
The U.S. Senate confirmed President Trump’s 150th judicial nominee Wednesday, helping to fulfill the president’s campaign promise to remake the federal bench with a conservative bent.

Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham called the number of confirmations a “historic milestone.”

“These conservative judicial appointments will impact our nation for years to come,” the South Carolina Republican said.


Six district court nominees won confirmation Wednesday, bringing the president’s total number of appointed judges to the lower federal courts to 105. Mr. Trump has also appointed 43 circuit court nominees and two Supreme Court justices since taking office.

The pace has far outdone President Obama, who only saw 20 circuit court nominees and 74 district court judges confirmed during the same period of time. Mr. Obama, though, like Mr. Trump had two Supreme Court appointments within his first three years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

*America's sweeping tide of diversity*
Reproduced from a Brookings Institution map; Map: Axios Visuals
America is more racially diverse than at any point in history, and racial minorities are becoming more geographically dispersed than ever before.

Why it matters: Even before the 2020 census gets underway, recent population data makes it quite clear that rapidly expanding diversity will be the overarching theme of this century's demographic shift.

What's happening: Nationally, Hispanics and Asian Americans are the fastest-growing racial minority groups, increasing by 18.6% and 27.4%, respectively, between 2010 and 2018, according to an analysis by the Brookings Institution demographer Bill Frey, whose 2018 book "Diversity Explosion" outlined the country's majority-minority future.


They're moving beyond the large metro areas that have historically been popular with immigrants (New York, Los Angeles and San Francisco) to smaller cities across the country, including the Midwest and Northeast.
Black Americans are returning to the South, with Atlanta, Charlotte, Orlando and Dallas seeing big gains since 2010. Phoenix, Las Vegas and Seattle also registered substantial growth in their black populations.
Meanwhile: The nation's white population has grown only 0.1% since 2010 and is projected to decline over the next decade.


The map above appears to have large "white" areas where racial minorities are not highly represented. But these are small, less-populated areas where the white population is stagnating, per Frey's analysis.
Since 2010, 96% of all U.S. counties saw declines in shares of white population — and those declines aren't likely to be offset by white immigration from other countries or increased U.S. birth rates going forward.
"In the next 5–6 years, we're going to see an actual decline in white population," Frey told Axios, noting the shrinking share of the white population since 2000 among children under the age of 18. "In the next 10 years or so, the 20-something population will become minority white. It's happening from the bottom up of the age structure."
Between the lines: The white population's declining slice of the population pie is widely blamed for the rise of white nationalist extremism and anti-immigrant sentiment. But the demographics also show that diversity and immigration are key to future U.S. economic growth.

The bottom line: The country's rapidly changing racial makeup is exposing a growing cultural gap between generations.


"Baby boomers grew up in an era where America was mostly white, and the biggest racial minority was African Americans who were still mostly segregated," Frey noted. "Millennials and post-millennials are much more open to diversity and integration."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

*Trump Admin To Undo ‘Oppressive’ Obama-Era Water Regulation*
September 12th, 2019
_





Obama speaks at Germany town hall, and Trump talks in front of NRA (Reuters)


The Trump administration is officially rolling back an Obama-era environmental rule that threatened farmers and other landowners with significant fines or jail time if they failed to comply with onerous regulations on waterways.

The Clean Water Rule, more commonly referred to as the “Waters of the US” rule or WOTUS, was finalized by the Obama administration in 2015. The rule attempted to clarify which waters were subject to the regulations of the Clean Water Act, but in many cases ended up confusing land owners even further.





For example, WOTUS is supposed to contain agricultural exemptions for farmers. But the federal government sued John Duartefor $2.8 million for plowing his field without a permit because he resided on seasonal wetlands. *(RELATED: Feds Fine Farmer $2.8 Million For ‘Deep Ripping’ Of Farmland)*

A senior administration official described the Trump administration’s move to undo WOTUS as a win for land owners and a pushback on government overreach.

The official told the Daily Caller, “Today, the Trump Administration announced its repeal of President Obama’s oppressive WOTUS regulation. For years, this rule has been used by government agencies to punish farmers and private land owners with out-of-control fines and imprisonment for simply working to protect or better their property. This is another promise kept for our farmers and ranchers as President Trump continues to remove crushing regulations from the American people.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

This is CNN.


*US attorney recommends proceeding with charges against McCabe, as DOJ rejects last-ditch appeal*
By Jake Gibson, Alex Pappas | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Jason Chaffetz on Andrew McCabe headlining Lancaster, Pa. Dem banquet*


U.S. Attorney Jessie Liu has recommended moving forward with charges against Andrew McCabe, Fox News has learned, as the Justice Department rejects a last-ditch appeal from the former top FBI official.

McCabe -- the former deputy and acting director of the FBI -- appealed the decision of the U.S. attorney for Washington all the way up to Jeffrey Rosen, the deputy attorney general, but he rejected that request, according to a person familiar with the situation.

FEDS IN FINAL STAGES OF POSSIBLE PROSECUTION DECISION FOR MCCABE: 'TARGET ON HIS BACK’

The potential charges relate to DOJ inspector general findings against him regarding misleading statements concerning a Hillary Clinton-related investigation.

A source close to McCabe’s legal team said they received an email from the Department of Justice which said, "The Department rejected your appeal of the United States Attorney’s Office’s decision in this matter. Any further inquiries should be directed to the United States Attorney’s Office."

McCabe, who recently was hired as a paid CNN commentator, spent 21 years with the FBI. He became the acting director in May 2017 after President Trump fired former director James Comey.

Last month, a source close to the process told Fox News that McCabe had a “target on his back” because of the Justice Department inspector general findings.

Video
Then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions fired McCabe in March 2018 after the inspector general found he had repeatedly misstated his involvement in a leak to The Wall Street Journal regarding an FBI investigation into the Clinton Foundation.

The IG report faulted McCabe for leaking information to then-Wall Street Journal reporter Devlin Barrett for an Oct. 30, 2016 story titled “FBI in Internal Feud Over Hillary Clinton Probe.” The story -- written just days before the presidential election – focused on the FBI announcing the reopening of the Clinton investigation after finding thousands of her emails on a laptop belonging to former Democratic Rep. Anthony Weiner, who was married to Clinton aide Huma Abedin.

The Journal's account of the call said a senior Justice Department official expressed displeasure to McCabe that FBI agents were still looking into the Clinton Foundation, and that McCabe had defended the agent's authority to pursue the issue.

That leak confirmed the existence of the probe, the report said, which Comey had up to that point refused to do.

The report said that McCabe "lacked candor" in a conversation with Comey when he said he had not authorized the disclosure and didn't know who had done so. The IG also found that he lacked candor when questioned by FBI agents on multiple occasions since that conversation.

TRUMP BLASTS CNN FOR 'DISGRACEFUL' HIRING OF EX-FBI OFFICIAL ANDREW MCCABE

McCabe has denied any wrongdoing and said the inspector general's conclusions relied on mischaracterizations and omissions, including of information favorable to McCabe.

Last month, McCabe sued the FBI and the Justice Department over his firing, arguing it was part of Trump's plan to rid the bureau of leaders he perceived as disloyal to him. McCabe argued in his complaint that the two officials responsible for demoting and then firing McCabe — FBI Director Chris Wray and Sessions — created a pretext to force him out in accordance with the president's wishes.

The stated reason for the firing was that McCabe had misled investigators over his involvement in a news media leak, but McCabe says the real reason was "his refusal to pledge allegiance to a single man."

McCabe has been attacked by the president since before he was elected after news emerged in the fall of 2016 that McCabe's wife had accepted campaign contributions from a political action committee associated with former Virginia Gov. Terry McAuliffe during an unsuccessful run for the state Senate there. McAuliffe is a close ally of Bill and Hillary Clinton, who was being investigated at the time for her use of a personal email server while she was secretary of state.

After McCabe's hiring by CNN, Trump called it “disgraceful.”

CNN did not immediately respond to a request for comment on Thursday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

This should be fun,
*Democrats outline impeachment hearings as moderates wary*
By MARY CLARE JALONICK13 minutes ago













View attachment upload_2019-9-12_11-42-13.png


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Can you imagine what will happen if Trump wins?
Again?
OMG





Don’t look now, but there’s more border wall news

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 9:21 am on September 12, 2019 

I’m sure you’ve seen the gloating headlines about border wall construction in the media from liberal outlets recently. A few days ago, Axios crowed that “_not a single mile has been built where no barrier existed before_.” Last week the WaPo declared that “_Trump’s border wall is now a monument to his failure_.” So I guess that about wraps it up, eh? No wall for you, Mr. President.

ADVERTISEMENT







Hillary Clinton ... performance artist? Update: Doubles down


Except that doesn’t seem to be the case. In fact, construction is gearing up in multiple locations already. More on this from the Associated Press.

South of Yuma, Arizona, the tall brown bollards rising against a cloudless desert sky will replace much shorter barriers that are meant to keep out cars, but not people.

This 5-mile (8-kilometer) section of fencing is where President Donald Trump’s most salient campaign promise — to build a wall along the entire southern border — is taking shape.

The president and his administration said this week that they plan on building between 450 and 500 miles (724 and 806 kilometers) of fencing along the nearly 2,000-mile (3,218-kilometer) border by the end of 2020, an ambitious undertaking funded by billions of defense dollars that had been earmarked for things like military base schools, target ranges and maintenance facilities.

I agree with the AP report saying that 450 to 500 miles of the border wall by next year is “ambitious” (to say the least), but it’s not impossible. And as long as the new construction is focused on the areas where the most illegal traffic is crossing the border, it will make a significant difference. (We’re already seeing measurable decreases in crossings thanks to help from Mexico, but we still need a significant barrier to really drive those numbers down.)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Lots of good news tod

Game Changer: DOJ Memo Exonerating Michael Flynn Of Russian Collusion Withheld By Prosecutors; Puts James Comey In The Hot Seat

Posted at 9:40 am on September 12, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







National Security Adviser Michael Flynn arrives in the east Room of the White House in Washington, Monday, Feb. 13, 2017, for a news conference with President Donald Trump and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. . (AP Photo/Evan Vucci)







Former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn sure knew what he was doing when he fired his legal team and hired Sidney Powell to represent him last December.

At Tuesday’s hearing, Powell accused prosecutors of “egregious misconduct” and “hiding exculpatory information.” My colleague, Bonchie, posted on this story here.

Specifically, she revealed the existence a DOJ memo, dated January 30, 2017, which exonerates Flynn of colluding with the Russians. Investigative journalist Sara Carter said this document is “currently under protective order and Powell is working with prosecutors to get it disclosed.” And this memo is only part of the Brady material Powell is demanding.





The date of this memo is especially relevant because, as stated in former FBI Director James Comey’s memo written immediately after his February 14th Oval Office meeting with the President, Trump asked him to end the investigation into Flynn. Trump’s words to Comey, according to his memo, were “I hope you can see your way clear to letting this go, to letting Flynn go. He is a good guy. I hope you can let this go.” Comey used these remarks as the basis for his obstruction of justice case against Trump.

Further, it was also revealed at Tuesday’s hearing that, at the same time, former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe had advised that Flynn had not violated Logan Act.
_


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey Village Idiot.  Have you started researching the Pence family name yet?  Get on it.  I’m confident it was originally from the Pounce’ region of France, so he was right all along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Village Idiot.  Have you started researching the Pence family name yet?  Get on it.  I’m confident it was originally from the Pounce’ region of France, so he was right all along.


Joe BiDone.
What a loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Can you believe Bernie is going to eliminate all student loan debt?
Trump 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Village Idiot.  Have you started researching the Pence family name yet?  Get on it.  I’m confident it was originally from the Pounce’ region of France, so he was right all along.


Our fine and noble president is always right even when he is criminally wrong just ask his ardent swallowers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Bernie is going to eliminate all student loan debt?
> Trump 2020.


How many babies did he yell at tonight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

Annoyed Pelosi: I’m done talking about impeachment right now, America

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 4:01 pm on September 12, 2019 

Remember six months ago when she tried to put the impeachment debate to bed by declaring that she wasn’t for it?

ADVERTISEMENT







Today's hot topics: Impeachment confusion, McCabe occlusion, Hillary's delusion, _Ball of Collusion_, and more!


That was a fun three minutes.

Six months later, a majority of her caucus has declared itself in favor of impeaching the president. Democratic leaders are incoherent on the subject, with Jerry Nadler crowing that he’s proceeding with a formal impeachment inquiry and Steny Hoyer insisting that a formal impeachment inquiry doesn’t exist. It’s Schrodinger’s impeachment! Trump now exists in a quantum state where he both is and isn’t the subject of an impeachment investigation.

Pelosi couldn’t hide her irritation at Democrats’ predicament in her press conference this morning, flashing annoyance more than once as you’ll see below. The presser ended with her whining that reporters should go bother Mitch McConnell about America’s problem with gun violence instead of hassling her with questions about a topic on which she has nothing new to offer. This has become a bona fide liability for the party (albeit temporarily), as Ed noted in his post earlier, with the Democratic faithful glum at the cynicism of its leaders’ doublespeak and discouraged by their lack of nerve. I think Pelosi believed the left’s interest in impeachment would fade over the course of the summer as interest in the presidential race rose. But Nadler appears to have surprised her by taking a greater interest in it than she anticipated and Dem backbenchers have come under pressure back home to take a stand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*‘ELDER ABUSE’: Julian Castro Shreds Joe Biden Over Memory Problems*





Stephen Maturen/Stringer via Getty Images 





By ERIC QUINTANAR 
September 12, 2019 
 22.4k views
During Thursday night’s Democratic presidential primary debate in Houston, former U.S. Housing and Urban Development Secretary Julian Castro attacked former Vice President Joe Biden over his health care plan, saying that it would leave many Americans uninsured.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/51715/elder-abuse-julian-castro-shreds-joe-biden-over-eric-quintanar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

OPINION
Published 1 hour ago
*Democratic Debate: Trump the winner as Biden again proves he’s not cut out to be nominee*





 By Michael Goodwin | New York Post

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Julian Castro defends challenging Joe Biden on the debate stage*

Democratic presidential candidate Julian Castro joins Peter Doocy on 'Fox News @ Night' following the third presidential debate in Houston.

And the winner is . . . Donald Trump.

The Democrats’ third presidential debate was a long-winded, platitude-filled disaster where no single candidate could claim a clear victory. Instead, the seven men and three women took turns displaying why they are all probably unelectable.

Start with Joe Biden’s incoherence. The nominal frontrunner, the former vice president had a 40-year reputation for never shutting up. Now he can’t manage to finish a sentence without interrupting himself.

Video
Nearly all his efforts to make a point were swamped by a sudden change of direction mid-sentence, and then another change a few words later as a random thought popped into his head and out his mouth. None of his rivals needed to interrupt him–he did it to himself.

Most of the time I had no idea what he was trying to say, let alone what he actually said. I veered between feeling sorry for him and expecting the AFLAC duck to come out on stage and shake its head in bewilderment.

GET THE FOX NEWS APP

I have said all along that I don’t believe Biden will be the nominee, and last night left me more certain than ever. He’s not capable of going the distance in the primaries and then taking on Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

*Watch: Biden Struggles to Keep His Teeth in Mouth During Debate*







Joe Biden Has Problem Adjusting His Teeth on Stage During Debate













00:22
00:22



HANNAH BLEAU12 Sep 20192,087
1:02
*Former Vice President Joe Biden (D) appeared to struggle to keep his teeth securely in his mouth during the third Democrat debate in Houston, Texas, Thursday evening.*
ABC’s David Muir asked the Democrat frontrunner about a measure that aimed to expand background checks failing on the Senate floor following the Sandy Hook massacre.

“If you couldn’t get it done after Sandy Hook, why should voters give you another chance?” Muir asked.

Biden initially struggled to answer the question, slurring his response while adjusting his teeth in his mouth.

“Because I got it done before,” Biden sputtered.

“I’m the only one up here who has ever beat the NRA,”  he continued after regaining control of his teeth. “I’m the only one to ever beat the NRA nationally. I’m the guy who brought the Brady Bill into focus and became law.”

Biden’s struggle quickly became a point of interest on social media:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

*FACT CHECK: Jorge Ramos Falsely Claims Greenland Melting at ‘Record Pace’*







ABC News' Jorge Ramos: 'Greenland Is Melting at a Record Pace'







AMY FURR12 Sep 201996
2:47
*Greenland is melting at a record pace and the Amazon is burning, Univision anchor Jorge Ramos claimed during the Democrat debate Thursday night in Houston, Texas.*
Ramos prefaced a question directed to former Rep. Robert Francis “Beto” O’Rourke (D-TX) by stating, “Congressman O’Rourke, Hurricane Harvey hit this town two years ago and not only is the Amazon burning, Greenland is melting at a record pace.”

However, Willis Eschenbach of the Watts Up With That? website debunked the claim regarding Greenland on August 3, Breitbart News reported.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

David J. Harris Jr. Claims Facebook 'Killed' His Reach for Posting 'Fake News' ... a CNN Clip


Eschenbach wrote:

We can ask, IF Greenland were to continue losing ice mass at a rate of 103 billion tonnes per year, how long would it take to melt say half of the ice sheet? Not all of it, mind you, but half of it. (Note that I am NOT saying that extending a current trend is a way to estimate the future evolution of the ice sheet—I’m merely using it as a way to compare large numbers.)

To answer our question if 103 billion tonnes lost per year is a big number, we have to compare the annual ice mass loss to the amount of ice in the Greenland ice sheet. The Greenland ice sheet contains about 2.6E+15 (2,600,000,000,000,000) tonnes of water in the form of snow and ice.

So IF the Greenland ice sheet were to lose 103 billion tonnes per year into the indefinite future, it would take about twelve thousand five hundred years to lose half of it …

On August 26, Forbes contributor Michael Shellenberger wrotethat the hysteria surrounding the fires in the Amazon was actually misinformation. Shellenberger also noted that Dan Nepstad, one of the world’s leading Amazon forest experts, told him the claim that the Amazon is the “lungs of the earth” was also not true.

“There’s no science behind that. The Amazon produces a lot of oxygen but it uses the same amount of oxygen through respiration so it’s a wash,” Nepstad said.

Shellenberger also noted that the deforestation of the Amazon declined “a whopping 70 percent from 2004 to 2012” and that recent increases are still at “one-quarter of its 2004 peak.”

Photos of the forest fires that were shared on social media by celebrities were not actually pictures of the Amazon, according to Shellenberger.

“The photo Ronaldo shared was taken in southern Brazil, far from the Amazon, in 2013,” he wrote. “The photo that DiCaprio and Macron shared is over 20 years old. The photo Madonna and Smith shared is over 30. Some celebrities shared photos from Montana, India, and Sweden.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

*Harris, Klobuchar, Castro Stand on Booster Boxes to Appear Taller on Debate Stage*





ABC
ALANA MASTRANGELO12 Sep 2019263
1:34
*Three booster boxes were spotted on the Democrat debate stage Thursday evening.*

Senator Kamala Harris (D-CA), Senator Amy Klobuchar (D-MN), and former U.S. Housing and Urban Development (HUD) Secretary Julián Castro all stood on a booster boxes to appear taller during the Democrat presidential primary debate on ABC.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Bernie is going to eliminate all student loan debt?
> Trump 2020.


Yup ! He said he’s going to have Mexico pay for it too. Believe it or not. He got some trump supporters on his side now!!


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

I just learned that t has suggested that we refinance the national debt to get a better rate.  There was a time when I would have thought that was funny, but now I'm just adding it to the list of events that should have indicated to his family, or GOP leadership, or VP Pounce that it was time to do something.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yup ! He said he’s going to have Mexico pay for it too. Believe it or not. He got some trump supporters on his side now!!


It's not socialism if Mexico pays for it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

*Impeachment = Reelection *

*Democrats = Criminals*

*Idiocracy = Jerry Nadler*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not socialism if Mexico pays for it.


*Good neighbor relations.....*

*Stop the Criminals at the source....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Bernie is going to eliminate all student loan debt?
> Trump 2020.


Obama Style


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our fine and noble president is always right even when he is criminally wrong just ask his ardent swallowers.


Howʻs that T-bag goinʻ down?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

After the memorial service today, I mingled with friends and family at the reception and ended up sharing a table with a retired neurosurgeon (the widow's long-lost-and-then-found cousin).  Since my friend had died from Alzheimer's, we got into a discussion of the impact of dementia on the family.  I said "At some point the family will have to tell him that they love him and take away his keys, at which point they might look back and say - You know we should have realized 6 months ago that this was coming.  The Doc said "Trump is way beyond that point".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Howʻs that T-bag goinʻ down?


Nothing but net.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

Xi  must have watched the debate and knows Trump is here for another term.


More blinking? China to add pork, soybeans to tariff exemption list ahead of talks

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 10:01 am on September 13, 2019

As Democrats on stage at the presidential debate took their shots at Donald Trump’s trade strategy with China, it looks as though it has begun producing some results. In a surprise move, Beijing announced that it would roll back tariffs on key agricultural productsahead of next week’s initial trade talks. China had targeted pork and soybeans in order to put pressure on Trump through his rural voter base, but appear to have reversed course:










China will exempt some agricultural products from additional tariffs on U.S. goods, China’s official Xinhua News Agency said Friday, in the latest sign of easing Sino-U.S. tensions before a new rounds of talks aimed at curbing a bruising trade war. …

“China supports relevant enterprises buying certain amounts of soybeans, pork and other agricultural products from today in accordance with market principles and WTO rules,” Xinhua said, adding that the Customs Tariff Commission of China’s State Council would exclude additional tariffs on those items.

China has “broad prospects” for importing high-quality U.S. agricultural goods, Xinhua reported, citing unnamed authorities.

Part of this is motivated not so much by trade pressures but domestic problems at home. As Reuters notes, a swine-flu epidemic has forced domestic pork prices to skyrocket. China can’t produce enough to meet demand, and the last thing they need right now is more unrest at home to go along with the uprising in Hong Kong.






However, extending that to soybeans might be more of a trade-war blink:

China is also expected to step up purchases of soybeans, historically the most valuable U.S. farm export which China has largely avoided buying since the trade war began last year.

Before the announcement of additional tariff exemptions, Chinese firms bought at least 10 boatloads of U.S. soybeans on Thursday, the country’s most significant purchases since at least June.

One has to wonder whether that reflects production problems at home, too. Either way, it will make American farmers happy, while at the same time taking the pressure off American negotiators. China’s concessions now go deep into the heart of their leverage in those talks.






This follows a grudging concession by Trumpyesterday that he might consider an interim trade agreement to ease tensions, but he’d prefer to wait for a full settlement:

The president told reporters he would like to ink a full agreement with the world’s second largest economy. However, he left the door open to striking a limited deal with Beijing.

“If we’re going to do the deal, let’s get it done,” he told reporters as he left for a congressional Republican retreat in Baltimore. “A lot of people are talking about it, I see a lot of analysts are saying an interim deal — meaning we’ll do pieces of it, the easy ones first. But there’s no easy or hard. There’s a deal or there’s not a deal. But it’s something we would consider, I guess.”

Trump’s statements add to confusion sparked earlier in the day about what the White House would accept in its ongoing negotiations with China. U.S. stock indexes initially climbed on a report that the Trump administration talked about crafting an interim agreement. A White House official then said the U.S. is “absolutely not” considering such a deal, causing markets to give up some of those gains.

Asked to clarify if Trump’s position had changed from earlier in the day, White House spokesman Judd Deere emphasized the president’s comment that he would prefer a complete agreement.

On Wednesday, Trump delayed the next round of tariffs from October 1 to October 15, calling it a “gesture of goodwill.” The move allows Xi Jinping to celebrate the communist government’s 70th anniversary without the hike as context, but more practically allows a little more time for negotiations. That also puts a damper on the “interim” idea, as it would still likely lead to significant tariff increases on goods outside whatever partial pact is made.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

*Mika Brzezinski Pushes The Idea That Trump Isn’t Barron’s Father*
September 14th, 2019
_





"Morning Joe" recaps the third Democratic primary debate. Screen Shot/MSNBC
“Morning Joe” co-host Mika Brzezinski floated the idea Friday that President Donald Trump might not really be Barron’s father.

During a segment recapping Thursday evening’s Democratic primary debate, Brzezinski made the suggestion and then pressed the issue when her co-host and husband Joe Scarborough tried to change the subject. *(RELATED: Castro Has Booster Box To Appear Talle*
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2019)

espola said:


> After the memorial service today, I mingled with friends and family at the reception and ended up sharing a table with a retired neurosurgeon (the widow's long-lost-and-then-found cousin).  Since my friend had died from Alzheimer's, we got into a discussion of the impact of dementia on the family.  I said "At some point the family will have to tell him that they love him and take away his keys, at which point they might look back and say - You know we should have realized 6 months ago that this was coming.  The Doc said "Trump is way beyond that point".


I love Doogie Howser.  Heʻs a crack up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/09/13/hillary-clinton-delivers-saddest-picture-youll-see-year/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

AL QAEDA
Published 29 mins ago
Last Update 7 mins ago
*Bin Laden's son Hamza was killed in counterterrorism operation, President Trump confirms*

Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

*Hudson: The Party of Slavery Is Now the Party of Reparations for Slavery*





JEROME HUDSON14 Sep 2019118
9:40
*The Democratic Party is the party of slavery. Thanks to the Democrats’ cartoonish clown car of presidential candidates, the party of slavery is now the party of reparations for slavery.*

This stampede of opportunistic dilettantes — conducting self-promotion campaigns posing as presidential bids — have all endorsed Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee’s (D-TX) resolution, H.R. 40, calling for a commission to “study and develop reparation proposals for African-Americans” and a national apology from the government “for the perpetration of gross human rights violations and crimes against humanity on African slaves and their descendants.”

Rep. Lee is not an idiot. Perhaps a quarter century in Washington has convinced her that you are. Why spend millions to fund a Congressional commission to study what we already know to be true? The Democratic Party is the party of slavery.

But don’t take my word for it.

“There is no doubt that the Democratic Party is the party of the Confederacy, historically, that the Democratic Party’s flag is the Confederate flag,” former Congressman Jesse Jackson Jr. (D-IL) told author Angela McGlown. “It was our party’s flag. That Jefferson Davis was a Democrat; that Stonewall Jackson strongly identified with the Democratic Party; that secessionists in the South saw themselves as Democrats and were Democrats; that so much of the Democratic Party’s history, since it is our nation’s oldest political party, has its roots in slavery.”

Rep. Lee said her party is “building the political will” to jumpstart the reparations commission. But Democrats never possessed more political will than they did a decade ago. During Barack Obama’s first two years in office, Democrats held majorities in the House and a filibuster proof majority in the Senate. Democrats could have easily passed any bill they wanted and no reparations bill ever made its way to Obama’s desk.

The Texas Congresswoman says her new bill “is not symbolic.” Of course it is. The reparations bill is a symbol, a political bludgeon meant to beat descent people over the head with, to assure racial healing can never happen in America. Democrats know and count on the fact that a relationship cannot be repaired without forgiveness, without the injured party agreeing to move on. Democrats choose to pick at this scab, even 150 years after America’s first Republican president led the abolishment of slavery. Democrats don’t want racial healing. What Democrats want is to use reparations as one more wedge issue to continue to castigate America as an unrelentingly racist country, where non-whites must live in a state of constant fear that the bigotry bogeyman is lurking around every corner.

So goes the logic on the political left: Yes white America is racist because they don’t want to pay for the sins of their great-great-great-great-great-great grandparents, for something they had nothing to do with, for something no black person born this century suffers from.

If this resurgent push for reparations and Rep. Lee’s new bill is not symbolic, it smacks of stupid. Which brings us back to the pro-reparations Democrats running for president.

“When I am elected president, I will sign that bill,” Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) said in April at an Al Sharpton-led political event. Harris’ ancestors owned slaves. Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) introduced a Senate version of Rep. Lee’s bill. White House hopefuls Sens. Harris, Amy Klobuchar (D-MN), Bernie Sanders (D-VT), and Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) have all co-sponsored Booker’s bill.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 14, 2019)

https://t.co/o2XAsSKN6C?amp=1

Groundhog day again...


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hudson: The Party of Slavery Is Now the Party of Reparations for Slavery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Democrats are a joke.....*

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/o2XAsSKN6C?amp=1
> 
> Groundhog day again...


Maybe too many concussions for this dirtbag.
Those trump haters seem to have a common denominator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

Speaking of lying, racist, criminal, tax evading POS’s, rev al on msnbc talking about all the reasons Trump should be impeached.
Too Funny.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2019)

Wait! Is our nicely-coifed friend now running the GOP twitter account? 

Kek. Participation rate was 62.9% when Don the Con took office... And the con goes on and on, that Don keeps conning till the break of dawn...


----------



## Friesland (Sep 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Both South Korea and the United States went to great lengths to downplay the tests’ significance. To be sure, Kim hasn’t broken any promises he has made to the United States since 2018. North Korea’s self-imposed moratorium on missile testing, declared explicitly in April of that year, applied only to intercontinental range ballistic missiles (ICBMs). In an interview following the May 4 test, U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo stated that the United States believes that North Korea remains in compliance, noting that the moratorium “was focused, very focused, on intercontinental missile systems, the ones that threaten the United States for sure.” Pompeo did not mention standing UN Security Council Resolutions that prohibit any ballistic missile tests by North Korea.


Just kind forgot that little thing... 

And the evidence of continued nuclear work...

details. Distracting details.

Now, if Don the con could get the Taliban AND Kimmie Kim Kim to Camp David THAT would be a sleepover. Maybe invite some missionaries in North Korea... oh wait, they're all in jail. Well, he'll think of something...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

September 14, 2019
*In Illinois, dead people not only can vote, but can get free medical care*
By Thomas Lifson
Illinois clearly is the pioneer in the not yet existent deceased rights movement, which I have heard is having trouble with turnout for its rallies. But if the dead ever do rise from their graves in a zombie apocalypse, as so often dramatized on cable television, they will no doubt demand that other states follow the lead of Illinois.

_They're not dead, they're a constituency:_





_Photo credit: Max Pixel._

Illinois Policy reveals that the state has spent $4.6 million on Medicaid for dead people:

An audit by the U.S. Department of Health & Human Services' Office of Inspector General, or OIG, found Illinois spent $4.6 million on Medicaid coverage for dead people.

From October 2015 to September 2017, Illinois made 84 insurance payments for 80 deceased individuals that the state did not recover, according to OIG's audit. The state now owes the federal government $3.2 million – the portion of the $4.6 million Illinois received from the federal health department
State officials blamed the errors on a "technical flaw," according to the Chicago Tribune, and said the state failed to enter the individuals' death dates into the system.

I wonder if "Technical Flaw" has any siblings, cousins, or children on the public payroll? This being Illinois, I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2019)

“A Very Stable Genius!” Thank you.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 15, 2019)

It's ok. Our Socialist president will bail them out.

https://www.daytondailynews.com/business/ohio-farmers-face-huge-losses-following-poor-growing-season/1vcDZCD0yMsHtIYXTxPxCP/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

Umm. You people just can’t help yourselves.





Attribution: Getty Images
Even Brett Kavanaugh has questions
New York Times describes 'a penis in the face' as 'harmless fun' in tweet promoting Kavanaugh story
Sep 14, 2019 7:41pm PDT by Jessica Sutherland, Daily Kos Staff





126184
The _New York Times_ outdid itself on Saturday, when staff took to social media to promote an excerpt from an upcoming book about alleged rapist and Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s time at Yale. The book excerpt, repackaged as an essay called “Brett Kavanaugh Fit In With the Privileged Kids. She Did Not,” focuses on the experiences of Deborah Ramirez, who, along with Dr. Christine Blasey Ford, came forward with accusations of sexual assault by the then SCOTUS-nominee in early 2018.

Unlike Dr. Ford, Ramirez was denied a chance to confront her accuser—or at least tell her story to the Senate Judiciary Committee. Deemed a “credible” allegation by FBI agents and confirmed by numerous witnesses, Ramirez’ encounter with Kavanaugh during their freshman year at Yale is described as a quick one: He whipped out his penis at a party, and stuck it in her face, forcing her to swat it away with her hand.

The essay goes on to explore how that incident, along with other issues Ramirez faced at Yale as a woman of color who didn’t come from money, shaped her experiences at the Ivy League school during the 1980s. Kavanaugh’s penis in her face is described as just “one of many painful encounters at Yale.” It’s a good, if rage-inducing piece, that chronicles her struggles after she finally came forward in 2018, which is a journey in and of itself. It also reveals a “previously unreported” allegation of Kavanaugh doing the same thing at another party.

We also uncovered a previously unreported story about Mr. Kavanaugh in his freshman year that echoes Ms. Ramirez’s allegation. A classmate, Max Stier, saw Mr. Kavanaugh with his pants down at a different drunken dorm party, where friends pushed his penis into the hand of a female student. Mr. Stier, who runs a nonprofit organization in Washington, notified senators and the F.B.I. about this account, but the F.B.I. did not investigate and Mr. Stier has declined to discuss it publicly.

All of this is to say that “Privileged Kids” is a harrowing investigative report, with lots of nuance and a solid narrative arc that ends in something like vindication for Ramirez. Not a bad pitch for the book itself, _The Education of Brett Kavanaugh: An Investigation, _by _NYT _Culture writer Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly, who covers Wall Street for the Grey Lady.

So of course—OF COURSE—the _Times_ screws it up, with one “poorly phrased” tweet, which has since been deleted … as well as the “apology” tweet that followed it (and included a screenshot).


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm. You people just can’t help yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears you are promoting the news that Kavanaugh committed perjury, and that the FBI knew it, and that they were held back from a full investigation by the leadership of the DOJ.  Is that what you intended?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

*Payrolls rise 164,000 as labor force sets a record high*
PUBLISHED FRI, AUG 2 2019  8:30 AM EDTUPDATED FRI, AUG 2 2019  10:11 AM EDT

KEY POINTS

The Labor Department reports that payrolls increased 164,000 during July, just 1,000 below the 165,000 Dow Jones forecast.
Wages increased 3.2% year over year, topping expectations by one-tenth of a percentage point. Average weekly hours edged lower to 34.3.
The total labor force came in at a record-high 163.4 million.
Payroll growth rose in line with expectations in July and the unemployment rate remained at 3.7% amid a sharp jump in the size of the labor force to its highest level ever.

The Labor Department reported Friday that payrolls increased 164,000 during the month, just 1,000 below the 165,000 Dow Jones forecast. This also was about the average monthly gain for the year. In 2018, the economy created 223,000 jobs a month.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/02/us-jobs-report-july-2019.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of lying, racist, criminal, tax evading POS’s, rev al on
> msnbc talking about all the reasons Trump should be impeached.
> Too Funny.
> View attachment 5350


*He looked more " Normal " when he was fat....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you are promoting the news that Kavanaugh
> committed perjury, and that the FBI knew it, and that they
> were held back from a full investigation by the leadership
> of the DOJ.  Is that what you intended?


*Looks like CNN is using a double barrel shot gun on their hull*
*now....the .22 wasn't good enough to sink their own Network.*
*Kavanaugh is going to own that Network if they keep this*
*stupidity up...........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> “A Very Stable Genius!” Thank you.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just kind forgot that little thing...
> 
> And the evidence of continued nuclear work...
> 
> ...


What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's ok. Our Socialist president will bail them out.
> 
> https://www.daytondailynews.com/business/ohio-farmers-face-huge-losses-following-poor-growing-season/1vcDZCD0yMsHtIYXTxPxCP/


With the help of spigot boy.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 15, 2019)

I saw Kavanaugh with his pants down.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I saw Kavanaugh with his pants down.


Did he say "Size doesn't matter"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Did he say "Size doesn't matter"?


He said, "I like beer, and it was cold."


----------



## Friesland (Sep 15, 2019)

And the con goes on and on, don't stop conning till the break of dawn. And I say, hotel, motel, turnberry inn!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> View attachment 5357 View attachment 5358 And the con goes on and on, don't stop conning till the break of dawn. And I say, hotel, motel, turnberry inn!


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you are promoting the news that Kavanaugh committed perjury, and that the FBI knew it, and that they were held back from a full investigation by the leadership of the DOJ.  Is that what you intended?


Don’t know what you are trying to say but,
*The New York Times Anti-Kavanaugh Bombshell Is Actually a Dud *
By JOHN MCCORMACK
September 15, 2019 11:55 AM

	
	
		
		
	


	




U.S. Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh departs the House Chamber, February 5, 2019. (Reuters/Joshua Roberts)
The authors omit the fact that the alleged victim has no memory of the alleged incident.

If you opened Twitter on Sunday morning, you were likely greeted with the bombshell headline of the top trending news story: “NYT reporters’ book details new sexual assault allegation against Brett Kavanaugh.”

The allegation, Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly write in a New York Times story adapted from their forthcoming anti-Kavanaugh book, is this: “We also uncovered a previously unreported story about Mr. Kavanaugh in his freshman year that echoes Ms. Ramirez’s allegation. A classmate, Max Stier, saw Mr. Kavanaugh with his pants down at a different drunken dorm party, where friends pushed his penis into the hand of a female student.”

'Toxic Algae Found in New York City Parks'








Toxic Algae Found in New York City Parks







No, if I’m reading Pogrebin and Kelly right, the friends didn’t push Kavanaugh in the back. Rather, the “friends pushed his penis.”

What? How does that happen? Who are the friends? Who is the female student? Were there any witnesses besides Stier?

All that the authors write in the New York Times essay about corroborating the story is this: “Mr. Stier, who runs a nonprofit organization in Washington, notified senators and the F.B.I. about this account, but the F.B.I. did not investigate and Mr. Stier has declined to discuss it publicly. (We corroborated the story with two officials who have communicated with Mr. Stier.)”

writes on Twitter: “The book notes, quietly, that the woman Max Stier named as having been supposedly victimized by Kavanaugh and friends denies any memory of the alleged event.” Omitting this fact from the New York Times story is one of the worst cases of journalistic malpractice in recent memory.

weird non-sexual “naked parties”would recognize both the female student and Kavanaugh are both alleged victims in this alleged incident, barring an additional allegation that a college-aged Kavanaugh asked his “friends” to “push his penis.”

The new allegation is supposed to help lend credence to the on-the-record allegation that Kavanaugh’s Yale classmate Deborah Ramirez made in 2018. Pogrebin and Kelly sum up Ramirez’s allegation: “She and some classmates had been drinking heavily when, she says, a freshman named Brett Kavanaugh pulled down his pants and thrust his penis at her, prompting her to swat it away and inadvertently touch it. Some of the onlookers, who had been passing around a fake penis earlier in the evening, laughed.”

Pogrebin and Kelly downplay Ramirez’s own doubts about whether Kavanaugh did what she now alleges, choosing rather to lard up their New York Times story with details that are supposed to demonstrate how under-privileged Ramirez was: She had to sell ice cream during the summer in high school, bought a cheap car, and only had an above-ground swimming pool as a teenager (the horror).

None of these details corroborates her accusation against Kavanaugh. But the story is framed to make it seem like Kavanaugh was the type of privileged jerk who might expose himself in front of an under-privileged college classmate.

As I wrote last October, here’s why Ramirez’s allegation was dubious:

Deborah Ramirez is the Yale classmate of Kavanaugh’s who now claims that Kavanaugh exposed himself as a college freshman at a party. Ramirez’s claim was already dubious because (1) named eyewitnesses deny the allegation and (2) Ramirez herself wasn’t sure in recent weeks if Kavanaugh had done what she now alleges. “Ms. Ramirez herself contacted former Yale classmates asking if they recalled the incident and told some of them that she could not be certain Mr. Kavanaugh was the one who exposed himself,” the New York Times reported. Ramirez was only willing to make the allegation, the New Yorker reported, after “six days of carefully assessing her memories and consulting with her attorney.”

Pogrebin and Kelly write that a couple of students say they had heard about the alleged incident in the days after it allegedly occurred, but the authors provide no indication there is any first-hand witness to corroborate the allegation.

We already knew before Kavanaugh was confirmed last October that the “corroborating” source for Ramirez’s claim, classmate Kenneth Appold, was not present when the alleged incident occurred, but Appold told the New Yorker he was “one-hundred-percent-sure” he heard about it from an eyewitness. Shortly before Kavanaugh was confirmed, the New Yorker reported that Appold’s supposed eyewitness “said that he had no memory of the incident.”

Maybe Pogrebin and Kelly’s book is stronger than their essay. But I’m skeptical. “In the end they turn up no smoking gun,” Hanna Rosin writes in her New York Times review of the book.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Sometimes young men of college (and even high school!) age put their peckers in places they shouldn't, especially if they like beer.  Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, don't do that again young man or it will go on your Permanent Record!  Years later we can (and I include myself in that "we") look back and wonder how we could have been so stupid as not to have been prepared for the first few times that the mixture of alcohol and testosterone hit our young bodies in the presence of young ladies enjoying the effects of similar (alcohol) but different (whatever hormone it is that makes young ladies suddenly think that drunk young men are so attractive) chemical mixtures.  We know many others have been in the same situation and we can reminisce (fantasize?) about those days with them over a pitcher or two ("Remember when you ran your pecker around the rim of M's coffee cup and after he filled it and took a sip you told everyone he was giving you a virtual blowjob so we laughed at him all day and he didn't know why?").  

But (trying to get back to the point here) - when it comes down to serious adult conversations (and by "serious" I mean situations such as when one is testifying under oath during a process to determine one's moral and intellectual fitness for a lifetime of judging other citizens' legal rights) and someone brings up those childish episodes, is it better to admit it happened ("I still like beer and ladies but I no longer act like a doped-out teenager") and cast one's lot with the politics of the day, or to deny that any of that ever happened and hope that a Permanent Record of a different nature doesn't surface?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

"You can do whatever you want to them . . . grab them by the pussy . . ."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You can do whatever you want to them . . . grab them by the pussy . . ."


...or (not) have sex with them in the Oval Office...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...or (not) have sex with them in the Oval Office...


Kids stuff.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh my stars and garters! It's almost like Don the Con was not serious when he promised to save manufacturing and mining and farming... It's almost like he promised things that were not possible and then didn't deliver on them... Almost like what a... well, what a con man does... Oh my...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-09-09/a-manufacturing-recession-could-cost-trump-a-second-term?srnd=premium&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=businessweek&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-businessweek


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my stars and garters! It's almost like Don the Con was not serious when he promised to save manufacturing and mining and farming... It's almost like he promised things that were not possible and then didn't deliver on them... Almost like what a... well, what a con man does... Oh my...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-09-09/a-manufacturing-recession-could-cost-trump-a-second-term?srnd=premium&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=businessweek&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-businessweek


Is Mexico still paying for that wall?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...or (not) have sex with them in the Oval Office...


It's always a laugh-riot when people bring up conduct they attacked with the venom of a thousands vipers as excusing the guy they want to give a pass to.

That kind of rank, stupid, hypocritical dishonesty always makes me laugh.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my stars and garters! It's almost like Don the Con was not serious when he promised to save manufacturing and mining and farming... It's almost like he promised things that were not possible and then didn't deliver on them... Almost like what a... well, what a con man does... Oh my...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-09-09/a-manufacturing-recession-could-cost-trump-a-second-term?srnd=premium&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=businessweek&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-businessweek


Or, more to the point, what effect will an oil war have on the global economy? 

And do we want a lunatic at the helm when things get serious?  

Has anyone seen the movie The Caine Mutiny?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Mexico still paying for that wall?


Shhhhhh.
They might realize they are actually helping us now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my stars and garters! It's almost like Don the Con was not serious when he promised to save manufacturing and mining and farming... It's almost like he promised things that were not possible and then didn't deliver on them... Almost like what a... well, what a con man does... Oh my...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-09-09/a-manufacturing-recession-could-cost-trump-a-second-term?srnd=premium&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=businessweek&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-businessweek


Dont forget, the DJIA is crashing all the way down to 27,000 today.
I wish we could go back to the good old days when Obama had it at 18,000.
As soon as The Donald took over everything went to shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's always a laugh-riot when people bring up conduct they attacked with the venom of a thousands vipers as excusing the guy they want to give a pass to.
> 
> That kind of rank, stupid, hypocritical dishonesty always makes me laugh.


Just responding to rank, hypocritical dishonesty...even a putz like you should appreciate that Fries...
Makes me shake my head in disbelief...pathetic really.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kids stuff.


Just more hypocritical horseshit....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kids stuff.


Jealous?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my stars and garters! It's almost like Don the Con was not serious when he promised to save manufacturing and mining and farming... It's almost like he promised things that were not possible and then didn't deliver on them... Almost like what a... well, what a con man does... Oh my...
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-09-09/a-manufacturing-recession-could-cost-trump-a-second-term?srnd=premium&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_content=businessweek&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&cmpid=socialflow-twitter-businessweek


Arenʻt you glad we saved the world with 6 straight years of QE, avg. Annual trillion dollar deficits, and a near doubling of the national debt?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's always a laugh-riot when people bring up conduct they attacked with the venom of a thousands vipers as excusing the guy they want to give a pass to.
> 
> That kind of rank, stupid, hypocritical dishonesty always makes me laugh.


Agree.  Spigot Boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Or, more to the point, what effect will an oil war have on the global economy?
> 
> And do we want a lunatic at the helm when things get serious?


Time for all of us to fly our private jets to Harry and Meghans for a climate expo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> It's always a laugh-riot when people bring up conduct they attacked with the venom of a thousands vipers as excusing the guy they want to give a pass to.
> 
> That kind of rank, stupid, hypocritical dishonesty always makes me laugh.


Love the way you put that!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just more hypocritical horseshit....


As much as you wish it would, and you keep pushing for it to attempting to make it so, two wrongs don't make a right.

 . . . and again like with the lies, one lie compared to double digits each and everyday doesn't help your cause either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Love the way you put that!


This is too easy.
Did you tee it up to be funny?

If you did, I can respect that.
Hey, its a free country. (for now)


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

"Saudi Arabia pays cash."

Fucking traitor.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> "Saudi Arabia pays cash."
> 
> Fucking traitor.


What's "funny" about it?


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
Saudi Arabia should fight their own wars, which they won't, or pay us an absolute fortune to protect them and their great wealth-$ trillion!

  *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
Saudi Arabia oil supply was attacked. There is reason to believe that we know the culprit, are locked and loaded depending on verification, but are waiting to hear from the Kingdom as to who they believe was the cause of this attack, and under what terms we would proceed!


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

messy said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> Saudi Arabia should fight their own wars, which they won't, or pay us an absolute fortune to protect them and their great wealth-$ trillion!
> 
> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
> Saudi Arabia oil supply was attacked. There is reason to believe that we know the culprit, are locked and loaded depending on verification, but are waiting to hear from the Kingdom as to who they believe was the cause of this attack, and under what terms we would proceed!


Will MBS get a direct sat-phone link to CentCom?  Or will he have to forward his orders through Jared's email account?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont forget, the DJIA is crashing all the way down to 27,000 today.
> I wish we could go back to the good old days when Obama had it at 18,000.
> As soon as The Donald took over everything went to shit.


Yeah, for 10 minutes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

I know you people don’t want to talk about it, but Trump is gonna kick your ass in 2020.
Have you been watching these rallies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

espola said:


> "Saudi Arabia pays cash."
> 
> Fucking traitor.


You got a problem with cash?
You pinko.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

*DACA Illegals Sue to Ensure They Can Use Welfare and Still Get Green Cards*





FREDERIC J. BROWN/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER16 Sep 20196,805
3:26
*Two illegal aliens shielded from deportation by President Obama’s Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) program are suing the Trump administration to ensure they can collect federal welfare and still obtain green cards to permanently stay in the United States.*

The open borders group CASA de Maryland and two DACA illegal aliens are suing the Trump administration over its soon-t0-be enforcement of the “public charge” rule, which would saveAmerican taxpayers billions by effectively ending welfare-dependent legal immigration to the U.S.

The regulation prevents legal immigrants from permanently resettling in the U.S. by obtaining green cards so long as they are found to have used or likely to use welfare programs like food stamps and subsidized health care.

The DACA illegal aliens, represented by Georgetown Law’s Institute for Constitutional Advocacy and Protection (ICAP), want a preliminary injunction to stop the implementation of the public charge rule while the case goes through the courts, calling an end to welfare-dependent immigration “discriminatory” and suggesting the rule is racist against non-white immigrants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

*High School Cheerleaders Benched For The Rest Of This Season Over Trump 2020 Banner*
September 17th, 2019
_





patriotic cheerleaders (Shutterstock/Jenna Hidinger)


Some members of North Stanly High’s cheer squad will not be allowed to support their school’s football team for one year after they displayed their support for President Donald Trump.

On August 30, a group of cheerleaders posed with a banner that read “Trump 2020: ‘Make America Great Again'” before a Friday night football game. After the photos of the students and their banner circulated on social media, the North Carolina High School Athletic Association (NCHSAA) sprung to action Monday, placing those involved on “probation,” disallowing them to cheer for one year, reports the Daily Mail.


_


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got a problem with cash?
> You pinko.


I have a problem with selling American lives to support a medieval monarchy.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you people don’t want to talk about it, but Trump is gonna kick your ass in 2020.
> Have you been watching these rallies?
> View attachment 5362


By “kicking ass,” do you mean he might win by another 50,000 votes in PA or WI or MI while losing by millions overall? Definitely possible.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *High School Cheerleaders Benched For The Rest Of This Season Over Trump 2020 Banner*
> September 17th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


Can you just imagine how stupid they must be?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you just imagine how stupid they must be?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I have a problem with selling American lives to support a medieval monarchy.


First place t visited as president*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> By “kicking ass,” do you mean he might win by another 50,000 votes in PA or WI or MI while losing by millions overall? Definitely possible.


That’s the name of the game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First place t visited as president*.


I thought it was Russia?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got a problem with cash?
> You pinko.


He shouldnʻt.  Most of it is Obama era QE cash.   ʻBout 6 straight years worth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I have a problem with selling American lives to support a medieval monarchy.


So you would rather those American lives support a medieval monarchy for free?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you would rather those American lives support a medieval monarchy for free?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

Anyone see the difference?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone see the difference?


Does this mean you are agreeing with me on this topic?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> By “kicking ass,” do you mean he might win by another 50,000 votes in PA or WI or MI while losing by millions overall? Definitely possible.


"Definitely possible"  you don't understand the US Constitution....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are agreeing with me on this topic?


I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a "no".


I have lost track of what you are trying to say, so go ahead without me.

I think it is about time we withdrew from our "friendship" with one of the worst governments on Earth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2019)

messy said:


> By “kicking ass,” do you mean he might win by another 50,000 votes in PA or WI or MI while losing by millions overall? Definitely possible.


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I have lost track of what you are trying to say
> 
> .


OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I think it is about time we withdrew from our "friendship" with one of the worst governments on Earth.


So no more genuflecting to the Saudi King ?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So no more genuflecting to the Saudi King ?


Actually, I am more concerned about the substance than the symbolism.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

Ah... I didn't realize they pay cash. That changes everything. Go ahead, send some more American flesh-covered bullet catchers to the Wahhabists. That's cool. No probs.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So no more genuflecting to the Saudi King ?


We can only hope so, buddy. We can only hope so...


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

Do you think he learned to curtsey in Queens Cotillion?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Spigot Boy.


Huli Huli! That you turned on the New York spigot tonight?? Good thing you always got your hand on your hose...

Now, why did we need that on a Tuesday night in September? Shouldn't be so hot in here...

Good work Huli Huli Boi!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We can only hope so, buddy. We can only hope so...
> 
> View attachment 5370


One is genuflecting. (President Obama)
The other two are bending down to receive a gift from the diminutive Saud.

You're welcome.
think of it as a gift of knowledge from me to you.
(no genuflecting, please.)


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> One is genuflecting. (President Obama)
> The other two are bending down to receive a gift from the diminutive Saud.
> 
> You're welcome.
> ...


Oh look, racist comes out of his hole.

The orange guy is freaking curtseying. 

You're funny and racist at the same time. 

But it's nice to know that LA homelessness started with Don the Con two years ago. Maybe Racist Sterno Joe can sue and get his box fixed up or something.

Dunno how all you clowns fit in the car, but keep doing it.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

Luckily, Don the Con also salutes the guys that jail missionaries and recently murdered a US citizen... That's also a good look... Must be from Don the Con's time in the military...


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

I bet Don the Con learned his House 'o Saud curtsy at the Queen's Cotillion... but a different Queen! Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

And now I will pull 100 million dollars (cash!) and a nuclear reactor from out of your ear Donnie boi!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 17, 2019)

To be fair, Don the Con got a VERY big letter from NK, so that's something to write home about... I mean, they only kill Americans, imprison missionaries, build nukes, starve their own people and kill administration members with RPGs or some such... But he did get a very nice note. And that's impressive... And he is sort of white, so that makes it even more impressive! Don, we didn't know you had it in you!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Ah... I didn't realize they pay cash. That changes everything. Go ahead, send some more American flesh-covered bullet catchers to the Wahhabists. That's cool. No probs.


Of course they send cash....spigot Boy.  6 straight years of QE under Yobama.  Why wouldnʻt we send debased cash.  Itʻs cheaper.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli! That you turned on the New York spigot tonight?? Good thing you always got your hand on your hose...
> 
> Now, why did we need that on a Tuesday night in September? Shouldn't be so hot in here...
> 
> Good work Huli Huli Boi!


Supposedly the Spigot works everytime you turn it on for 6 straight years under Yobama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And now I will pull 100 million dollars (cash!) and a nuclear reactor from out of your ear Donnie boi!


The Federal Reserve “purchased large amounts of federal debt as part of its quantitative easing program,” thus cheapening the cost (decreasing the interest rates) of money.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, racist comes out of his hole.
> 
> The orange guy is freaking curtseying.
> 
> ...


If the plumber is a racist, you're a child molester....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, racist comes out of his hole.
> 
> The orange guy is freaking curtseying.
> 
> ...


Another white leftist with the racism.
Yawn..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the plumber is a racist, you're a child molester....


What if Im not and he is anyway?
I dont think Fry-spola is a child molester.
I dont need to go there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What if Im not and he is anyway?
> I dont think Fry-spola is a child molester.
> I dont need to go there.


He's as much a child molester as you are a racist...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, racist comes out of his hole.
> 
> The orange guy is freaking curtseying.
> 
> ...


Itʻs called car pooling.  Yet no invite from Harry and Meghan.  Non-private jet owners not allowed.  Let us know how it went.  Poser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2019)

t-QE is coming . . . but this time it will be the right thing to do . . . for his campaign chances.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-QE is coming . . . but this time it will be the right thing to do . . . for his campaign chances.


Wonder why Fries U rejected your app.  You would have made a fine student.  Lord Keynes would be proud.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2019)

And here's Don the Con bowing to god of girth! Blasphemy!!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Another white leftist with the racism.
> Yawn..


Another racist with the racism. Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the plumber is a racist, you're a child molester....


Now there's a scathing reply launched with rapier wit and cutting originality.

How will I endure? I swoon. Perhaps I will perish... 

Slashed by the razor tongue of our resident Oscar Wilde... (Have you gotten to the bottom of the next page?)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Now there's a scathing reply launched with rapier wit and cutting originality.
> 
> How will I endure? I swoon. Perhaps I will perish...
> 
> Slashed by the razor tongue of our resident Oscar Wilde... (Have you gotten to the bottom of the next page?)


Impressive.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Now there's a scathing reply launched with rapier wit and cutting originality.
> 
> How will I endure? I swoon. Perhaps I will perish...
> 
> Slashed by the razor tongue of our resident Oscar Wilde... (Have you gotten to the bottom of the next page?)


Makes as much sense as your witless vulgarity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Another racist with the racism. Kek.


Did someone mention “rapier wit” and originality?
Kek?

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

United States Attorney for the District of Columbia Jessie K. Liu has recommended moving forward with charges for fired Deputy FBI Director Andrew McCabe after he lied under oath multiple times to federal investigators.

KEK!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

The Mueller T-bag.  The gift that keeps on giving.

Asked by Nadler if he met alone with President Donald Trump in June 2017, Lewandowski said, “Could you read the exact language of the report? I don’t have it available to me.”

“I don’t think I need to do that,” Nadler shot back. “I have limited time.”

Asked the question again, Lewandowski told Nadler he needed him to “refresh” his memory of what was in the report. He demanded that Democrats provide him a copy of the report, sending Democratic staff scrambling to find one.

LOL!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

At another point, Texas Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee told Lewandowski, “You are obviously here to block any reasonable inquiry into the truth or not of this administration."

Lewandowski fired back that he was unable to give her a response because it wasn’t a question but a “rant.”


----------



## Booter (Sep 18, 2019)

On June 19, 2018, Lewandowski appeared on Fox News alongside Democratic strategist Zac Petkanas. When Petkanas mentioned a case of a 10-year-old immigrant girl with Down syndrome who had been forcibly taken away from her mother under the Trump administration family separation policy and allegedly put in a cage, Lewandowski responded "womp, womp" (an onomatopoeia for the "sad trombone" sound effect that often accompanies a comedic failure), which angered Petkanas and received widespread criticism from various sources.[72][73] Former Fox News contributor Meghan McCain commented: "This is so horrible, even by Lewandowski standards."[72][74] Appearing on Fox News on June 20, Lewandowski refused to apologize for the remark and instead reiterated his belief that undocumented aliens are criminals who should be held accountable.[75]

On June 20, 2018, Lewandowski was dropped by Leading Authorities, Inc., a speakers bureau based in Washington D.C.[76]

On June 27, 2018, Lewandowski revisited the topic of the 10-year-old immigrant on CNN, asserting, contrary to the available evidence, that the "10-year-old that was separated at the border was separated because her mother was a member—or a potential member—of a child-smuggling ring.” However, U.S. Customs and Border Protection said she was a "material witness", not being charged with illegal entry

Lewandowski is a special kind of scumbag.  It's not surprising that Bruddah looks up to such an asshole.  Birds of a feather Izzy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Federal Reserve “purchased large amounts of federal debt as part of its quantitative easing program,” thus cheapening the cost (decreasing the interest rates) of money.


I guess they don’t teach that at Fries U.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-QE is coming . . . but this time it will be the right thing to do . . . for his campaign chances.


Anything is ok as long as he keeps this batch of 2020 crazies out of office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> On June 19, 2018, Lewandowski appeared on Fox News alongside Democratic strategist Zac Petkanas. When Petkanas mentioned a case of a 10-year-old immigrant girl with Down syndrome who had been forcibly taken away from her mother under the Trump administration family separation policy and allegedly put in a cage, Lewandowski responded "womp, womp" (an onomatopoeia for the "sad trombone" sound effect that often accompanies a comedic failure), which angered Petkanas and received widespread criticism from various sources.[72][73] Former Fox News contributor Meghan McCain commented: "This is so horrible, even by Lewandowski standards."[72][74] Appearing on Fox News on June 20, Lewandowski refused to apologize for the remark and instead reiterated his belief that undocumented aliens are criminals who should be held accountable.[75]
> 
> On June 20, 2018, Lewandowski was dropped by Leading Authorities, Inc., a speakers bureau based in Washington D.C.[76]
> 
> ...


Need a tissue?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2019)

Don the Con bows to another Queen... too bad Don the Con's not black, our good hair fun could have a few good bursts of phony outrage at his expense...


----------



## Friesland (Sep 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Makes as much sense as your witless vulgarity.


So did get to the bottom of that page! Good to know you can read. That's an improvement!


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I saw Kavanaugh with his pants down.



*Tony Clifton wear.......easy drop draw string...*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 288589, member: 1715"

So did get to the bottom of that page! 
Good to know you can read.
That's an improvement!

/QUOTE

*Fried hands new product.....*

*




*


*Monkey Fries....... Hot n Shitty !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> On June 19, 2018, Lewandowski appeared on Fox News alongside Democratic strategist Zac Petkanas. When Petkanas mentioned a case of a 10-year-old immigrant girl with Down syndrome who had been forcibly taken away from her mother under the Trump administration family separation policy and allegedly put in a cage, Lewandowski responded "womp, womp" (an onomatopoeia for the "sad trombone" sound effect that often accompanies a comedic failure), which angered Petkanas and received widespread criticism from various sources.[72][73] Former Fox News contributor Meghan McCain commented: "This is so horrible, even by Lewandowski standards."[72][74] Appearing on Fox News on June 20, Lewandowski refused to apologize for the remark and instead reiterated his belief that undocumented aliens are criminals who should be held accountable.[75]
> 
> On June 20, 2018, Lewandowski was dropped by Leading Authorities, Inc., a speakers bureau based in Washington D.C.[76]
> 
> ...


Look him up?  'Twas the whining left that brought L'dowski's antics to my attention.  I though I was listening to Belechick repeating that he was getting ready for Cincinnati.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> So did get to the bottom of that page! Good to know you can read. That's an improvement!


Your kitsch is surpassed only by your arrogance & childish stupidity...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con bows to another Queen... too bad Don the Con's not black, our good hair fun could have a few good bursts of phony outrage at his expense...
> 
> View attachment 5378


Speaking of phony...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's as much a child molester as you are a racist...


Maybe..
maybe he really is a creepy joe.

I have literally no idea.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything is ok as long as he keeps this batch of 2020 crazies out of office.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe..
> maybe he really is a creepy joe.
> 
> I have literally no idea.


And Fries has less...


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5379


You're not really this dumb, are you? Or do you just like to spread fake stuff?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You're not really this dumb, are you? Or do you just like to spread fake stuff?


I think he just enjoys your reaction.  I do too.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your kitsch is surpassed only by your arrogance & childish stupidity...


Kitsch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Look him up?  'Twas the whining left that brought L'dowski's antics to my attention.  I though I was listening to Belechick repeating that he was getting ready for Cincinnati.


Fucking hilarious,
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/09/18/ive-said-unkind-things-corey-lewandowski-take-back/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/world/justin-trudeau-brownface-canada-photo-apologizes

Gotta love racists from the north.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Just can’t make this shit up,
https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/09/18/ann-coulter-penis-story-collapses-in-flaccid-hearsay/
*If I can produce someone who saw John Roberts’ penis in college, can we get the Obamacare opinion overturned?*
As all MSNBC viewers are well aware, last Sunday’s edition of the New York Times ran an excerpt of the book The Education of Brett Kavanaugh: An Investigation, by Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly, which revives Debbie Ramirez’s accusations against the Supreme Court nominee.

Quick reminder: This is NOT the Kavanaugh accuser with two front doors. It is NOT the Kavanaugh accuser whose own father warned that she had psychological problems.

This is the one who didn’t remember what Kavanaugh did to her for more than 30 years, until a few lefty friends helpfully reminded her that they’d heard something about it from a guy, who heard it from a guy, whereupon she spent six days “assessing her memories” during the nomination hearings — and darned if it didn’t all come back to her!

What the guy who heard it from a guy heard was that, at a drunken party in a freshman dorm, Kavanaugh unzipped his pants and stuck his penis in Ramirez’s face.

Contrary to Pogrebin and Kelly’s claim that “at least” seven people “heard about the Yale incident long before Mr. Kavanaugh was a federal judge,” this vast array of witnesses includes only one person whose secondhand, rumor-mill story includes both Kavanaugh and Ramirez: Kenneth Appold.

(All we know about Appold is that he is a professor at the Princeton Theological Seminary, meaning that he is less likely to believe in God than any person not a professor at the Princeton Theological Seminary.)

The guy Appold claims he heard it from doesn’t remember it.

Are you following how absurd this is?

This is not merely hearsay; it’s double hearsay offered by only one person, and he wasn’t there, but he heard about it from another person, who denies knowledge of it. And the corpus delecti is something that happened with a group of drunk teenagers 35 years ago.

The main point made by the excerpt is to remind us that truth means nothing to liberals.

Here’s the book’s big new scoop:

“We also uncovered a previously unreported story about Mr. Kavanaugh in his freshman year that echoes Ms. Ramirez’s allegation. A classmate, Max Stier, saw Mr. Kavanaugh with his pants down at a different drunken dorm party, where friends pushed his penis into the hand of a female student.”

This story was on the Times’ website for more than 24 hours when — at close to midnight on Sunday — the paper issued an “Editors’ Note” admitting that the victim does not remember it.

I’m not even going to mention that Stier was a lawyer for Bill Clinton, defending him for whipping it out in front of Paula Jones, as governor of Arkansas. Obviously, that’s not as serious as doing it as a college freshman.

But could some good reporter — which excludes anyone in the mainstream media — look into Stier’s undergraduate years? Any embarrassing incidents when he was a freshman? Any rumors or third-hand accounts? While we’re at it, can we get Stier’s tax returns for the last 30 years? Where’s Chuck Johnson when we need him?

Let’s consider just the physics of Stier’s story.

How can anyone, let alone two or more people, “push” a man’s penis into another person’s hand? Just how big is Brett Kavanaugh’s penis, anyway? Wouldn’t a man’s penis, if it were able to be “pushed” by one’s friends into third parties, need to be erect and at least 3 feet long? Don’t push my penis, bro!

The best part of the Times excerpt is the Women’s Temperance League tone of the piece.

“(Ramirez’s Yale classmates) also had experience with drinking and sexual behavior that Ms. Ramirez — who had not intended to be intimate with a man until her wedding night — lacked. … ‘I had gone through high school, I’m the good girl, and now, in one evening, it was all ripped away,’ she said in an interview. …”

If someone from Bob Jones University said that her dreams of marital purity were “ripped away” because she saw a man’s penis in college, liberals would never stop laughing.

“(Kavanaugh) was … known to attend an annual teenage bacchanal called ‘Beach Week,’ where the hookups and drinking were more important than the sand and swimming.”

It wasn’t much of a “beach party” — if you want to call it that. Instead of wholesome fun, the young people consumed alcoholic beverages and engaged in inappropriate flirting. Everyone said it was inappropriate — not just us.

Most shocking, from a “Little House on the Prairie” perspective, was this:

“People … would start to say ‘Debbie does …’ playing on the 1978 porn movie ‘Debbie Does Dallas.’ But Ms. Ramirez didn’t understand the reference.”

Remind me: Aren’t these the same people demanding that we teach kindergartners about “fisting”?

But the “Debbie Does Defamation” authors weren’t finished.

“(Kavanaugh) came of age during the era of ‘Porky’s’ and ‘Fast Times at Ridgemont High.’”

Ha! What do you say, NOW, Trumpsters?

Ruth Bader Ginsburg “came of age during the era of” the Bay of Pigs and the Vietnam War. Can we impeach her?

I’m beginning to suspect that, instead of writing the book, Pogrebin and Kelly screwed around for six months, then pulled an all-nighter the day before it was due. Also, “American Pie” was big!

But half the Democratic candidates for president are demanding Kavanaugh’s impeachment on the basis of this sublime idiocy. Trump touched their SCOTUS!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Lying bitch,
*Fact Check: Elizabeth Warren Exaggerates Crowd Sizes for the Third Time*





Elizabeth Warren (Drew Angerer / Getty)
JOEL B. POLLAK18 Sep 2019798
3:13
*CLAIM: Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) “didn’t have 20,000 people” at her rally in Manhattan on Monday night, according to President Donald Trump.*
*VERDICT: Likely true. The maximum capacity of Washington Square Park is 10,000.*

As Trump suggested Tuesday, Warren appears to have exaggerated the size of her rally crowd in Washington Square on Monday night — apparently the third time she has done so in recent weeks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking hilarious,
> https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/09/18/ive-said-unkind-things-corey-lewandowski-take-back/


“Weʻre getting ready for Cincinatti”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your kitsch is surpassed only by your arrogance & childish stupidity...


It appears parody can be added to the long list of things beyond your grasp.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

*By Its Own Definition Antifa is Fascist*
By Daniel Kowalski
Antifa’s founding can be traced back to 2007 in Portland and the Rose City Antifa group. Prior to 2016, the group’s activities were limited to harassing neo-Nazi gatherings and doxing white supremacists. But that changed in 2016 after the election of Donald Trump, when the group declared a national emergency.

Rose City Antifa has a website full of information about the group. In their FAQ (frequently asked questions) section, they admit that fascism can be difficult to define as all fascist movements do not have the same features. They utilize a definition of fascism that is based on a cluster of traits, so that a specific definition is never mentioned. While a movement may not have every one of these traits, if there is a preponderance (a specific number is never defined but we can believe that it’s two or more) then Antifa will classify that movement or group as fascist. By these criteria, Antifa clearly is fascist.







Seven of the traits of Fascism listed on their page are:


anti-Enlightenment
anti-reason
the creation of a vilified other
reliance on violence or threats of violence to impose views on others
anti-liberal
anti-conservative, and
portraying the current social and political situation as one of dire decay brought about by decadence and corruption.
Anti-Enlightenment and Anti-Reason: The core philosophy of the Enlightenment and the concept of reason can be traced to the Socratic Method of debate, where one side presents a case, a second side presents a counter argument, and the debate back and forth about the idea in front of a group where ideas are freely spoken and judged for their merit.

Antifa claims to be against racism and hate speech. In fact, most people are against racism and hate speech and when they hear it, they freely make up their mind and assume that speaker is an idiot. And in a free society, people can say and do stupid things freely without being stopped forcefully unless they’re inciting violence.

Antifa says that all fascists should be prevented from speaking. They are against the concept of free speech and have no problem violatingthe First Amendment rights of others. They are therefore anti-Enlightenment and anti-reason.

“Failing to stop fascists from speaking, that is, giving them the opportunity to organize and impose their agenda on the rest of us – makes you as bad as them.”

The Creation of the Vilified Other: By having a broad list of traits that can be used to label someone as a fascist and then shut them out of society Antifa itself is creating a vilified other.

Reliance on Violence or Threats of Violence to Impose Views on Others: Showing up to demonstrations and events in a ski mask with bats and mace to club those you define as “fascist” fits this criterion. Likewise, the assault on journalist Andy Ngo was meant to serve as a message to anyone who professed a negative view of the group.

Anti-Liberal: The United States of America is a liberal democracy that Antifa rejects because they claim, without proof, that the liberal democratically elected leaders “have more in common with fascism than they do with us” So, the elected leaders and voters must therefore be part of the vilified others. They also criticize the liberals that defend free speech.

Anti-Conservative: They have showed up to harass and attack participants at conservative gatherings that were not-alt right and did not have any ties to White Nationalism on the basis that conservatives are oppressive fascists.

Portraying the Current Social and Political Situation as One of Dire Decay Brought About by Decadence and Corruption:“Likewise, we reject the “right” of the government and police – who have more in common with fascists than they do with us – to decide for us when fascists have crossed the line by merely expressing themselves into posing an immediate threat.”

By rejecting the democratically elected law makers and law enforcers as corrupted fascists they are portraying the current situation as decayed by corruption where the only hope for healing is for them to take matters into their own hands.

By using Antifa’s own definition that one can be a fascist by having traits found in Fascist government, Antifa is fascist by their own logic. It’s clear that they believe the current liberal democracy government of the country has failed and what the people need are strong incorruptible leaders to take the reins and do what is needed to fix it in their image.

And while Antifa does not have a leader or spokesperson whose identity is publicly known, there is someone is running their official website and planning their protests. They might be keeping their identity secret for now out of fear of law enforcement, but they are likely out there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

September 19, 2019
*'Fake news' before we called it 'fake news'*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
We remember September 2004 and one of the biggest media blunders in recent memory. 

During the 2004 election, CBS broke a story about George W. Bush's military service.  Eventually, they had to retract it and apologize:   

CBS television issued a humbling apology yesterday for a report on an investigative programme, saying that its story claiming that George Bush had been given special treatment during his stint in the Texas air national guard was deeply flawed and should not have gone on air.

It abruptly changed course after days of expressing confidence in the report on 60 Minutes, which relied heavily on four memos purportedly written by a now dead commander in the guard to show that Mr Bush received special treatment during his military service.

"Based on what we now know, CBS News cannot prove that the documents are authentic, which is the only acceptable journalistic standard to justify using them in the report," a statement by the president of CBS News, Andrew Heyward, said.

"We should not have used them. That was a mistake, which we deeply regret."

Dan Rather, the anchorman who presented the story and defended it for nearly two weeks, issued a separate apology.

"We made a mistake in judgment and for that I am sorry," he said.

The statement from Rather, an American television idol for 20 years, went on to make the embarrassing admission that the programme's producers had been duped by a disgrunted former member of the Texas national guard, who had provided the documents.

And that was it.  Dan Rather was finished and a massive hit on President Bush blew up in their faces.

I warned my liberal friends back in 2004 to stay away from this story.  In fact, it was this "fake story" that got me blogging.  I was so angry that I decided to share my anger via blogposts.

The anti-Bush journalists of 2004 could not avoid believing what someone was peddling about President Bush's military service. They fell for it like a bunch of "suckers" eating out of Karl Rove's hand. 

And so they learned the hard way that the story was nonsense, as many of us had warned them!.

This month, we celebrate the 15th anniversary of the CBS hoax with the New York _Times_ in panic mode about the story about Justice Kavanaugh.   

It's the same old song, as The Four Tops used to sing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

MAGA

These crazy fuck libs can’t wait to kill kids.






Attribution: AFP/Getty Images

Abortion rate plummets to lowest level since the procedure became legal nationwide in 1973
Sep 18, 2019 8:37am PDT by Marissa Higgins, Daily Kos Staff




*Sign the petition to U.S. courts: Block every single 6-week abortion ban*



Both the rate and the overall number of abortions in the United States has plummeted to the lowest level on record since the safe medical procedure became legal across the country in 1973. A new report from the Guttmacher Institute, a research group that explicitly supports abortion access and rights, made this finding based on data from 2017.

Before we get into the data, it’s important to reiterate that this report does _not_ include data concerning the abortion bans we’ve seen this year. So while incredibly restrictive bans have been passed in a handful of Republican-controlled states including Alabama and Georgia, none of those bans have taken effect yet. And while it’s entirely possible the bans have already made it harder for people to access abortions, that timeframe isn’t included in the context of this study. 

Now, let’s look at some specifics from this report. In 2017, the abortion rate was 13.5 abortions per 1,000 women in the 15 to 44 age group. Compared to 2014, that’s an 8% drop. Going all the way back to 1980, when the U.S. had its highest abortion rate, it’s a 54% drop. The 2017 rate is less than half of what it reached in 1990.

Here’s another way to look at these numbers: This report found 826,000 abortions in the nation in 2017. In 2014, the number was 926,000. In 2011, it was about 1 million. 

Why the drop? The report offers two possible explanations. One, the country has an overall declining pregnancy rate, which lowers possible abortions. The other reason? The concerning disparity between abortion clinic access depending on the state (or city) you live in.

Relatedly, it’s also possible that there’s been an increase in self-managed abortions, due to access or cost barriers for the procedure. It’s also possible that contraceptive use has gone up (remember all of the people who said they were going to get long-term birth control as Trump neared office?). ACA coverage for some birth control methods also may have contributed to the declining rate.

Another interesting data point from the report is that among people who _do_ have abortions, medication is more common than the surgical procedure. For example, medication abortions (what people often refer to as the “abortion pill”) made up 39% of abortions in 2017. This is in contrast to in 2014, when it made up 29%. 

According to Guttmacher’s findings, the abortion rate seems to be declining whether or not the state is red or blue, and whether it’s controlled by Democrats or Republicans. It’s consistent across all regions and almost all states. An important note here, though, is that the decline appears most significant in states where the number of abortion clinics has decreased.

For example, rates were lowest in Missouri, Idaho, Kentucky, South Dakota, and Wyoming. Rates were highest in Washington, D.C., New Jersey, New York, Maryland, and Florida. 

Interestingly, though the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention does file federal data on abortions, New Hampshire, Maryland, and California are excluded, as reported by the Associated Press. Guttmacher is the only organization that contacts individual providers across the country in an effort to count every single abortion.

While the report references “women,” trans men, as well as people who identify as agender, non-binary, or beyond can and do access abortions. For the purpose of this study, it doesn’t appear that language explored differences among sex and gender identity and possible correlations with abortion access.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm sure the military is happy to now be taking their orders from the crown prince.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You're not really this dumb, are you?
> Or do you just like to spread fake stuff?


*Hey " Dumb " as a Rock " Messy ".....*

*




*


*Look ....!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

*Hi my name Mutt....*
*I have a big butt...*
*The knees knock...*
*Cuz I like &%$#....*
*I can't find my bottle..*
*Butt, I can sure waddle.....*
*" Fuck Your Wall " is on my shirt ....*
*You can bust my balls in the dirt....*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2019)

Look out, I'm sure the fiscal responsibility crowd around here 'bout to stampede the heartland...

The farm rescue is more than twice as expensive as the 2009 bailout of Detroit’s Big Three automakers, which cost taxpayers $12 billion. And farmers expect the money to keep flowing.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-19/farmers-say-trump-s-28-billion-bailout-isn-t-a-solution


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Look out, I'm sure the fiscal responsibility crowd around here
> 'bout to stampede the heartland...
> 
> The farm rescue is more than twice as expensive as the 2009
> ...



*Don't worry......You Democrats are going to pay for it....*

*Oh...You'll pay dearly in 2020..!*


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Look out, I'm sure the fiscal responsibility crowd around here 'bout to stampede the heartland...
> 
> The farm rescue is more than twice as expensive as the 2009 bailout of Detroit’s Big Three automakers, which cost taxpayers $12 billion. And farmers expect the money to keep flowing.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-19/farmers-say-trump-s-28-billion-bailout-isn-t-a-solution


This is how Trump pays for the tariffs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Look out, I'm sure the fiscal responsibility crowd around here 'bout to stampede the heartland...
> 
> The farm rescue is more than twice as expensive as the 2009 bailout of Detroit’s Big Three automakers, which cost taxpayers $12 billion. And farmers expect the money to keep flowing.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-19/farmers-say-trump-s-28-billion-bailout-isn-t-a-solution


All these years at the spigot and you still donʻt know who is really being bailed out.  Fries U!  What a deal.  Look at your suma cum laude brothers post above.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> This is how Trump pays for the tariffs


No wonder they wouldnʻt sell you an AR-15.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2019)

“Whistleblower”.  I coin the phrase first as the one word title of the next historic presidential scandal.

I’m still getting royalties on “Watergate” I’m that old.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “Whistleblower”.  I coin the phrase first as the one word title of the next historic presidential scandal.
> 
> I’m still getting royalties on “Watergate” I’m that old.


“Weʻre gettinʻ ready for Cincinatti”


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone know if seeking dirt on an opposing candidate, from a foreign leader, in exchange for compensation, is a high crime or a misdemeanor?

A friend asks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Anyone know if seeking dirt on an opposing candidate, from a foreign leader, in exchange for compensation, is a high crime or a misdemeanor?
> 
> A friend asks.


 “........Cincinatti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “Whistleblower”.  I coin the phrase first as the one word title of the next historic presidential scandal.
> 
> I’m still getting royalties on “Watergate” I’m that old.


So, is this the one? Again?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Again?


Which one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Which one?


Umm. I thought so.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2019)

We do agree, don’t we, that Giuliani tonight has finally lost his last marble?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2019)

Bubye Bibi...


----------



## Friesland (Sep 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All these years at the spigot and you still donʻt know who is really being bailed out.  Fries U!  What a deal.  Look at your suma cum laude brothers post above.


I knew I could count on the Huli Huli Boi in Lederhosen to waltz this one round the bank books.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I knew I could count on the Huli Huli Boi in Lederhosen to waltz this one round the bank books.


Is it QE-t or t-QE? Whatever it is it seems there is an urgent need to prop up "the best economy ever!".


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “Whistleblower”.  I coin the phrase first as the one word title of the next historic presidential scandal.
> 
> I’m still getting royalties on “Watergate” I’m that old.


In the Watergate experience, it was hard to link Nixon directly to the burglary, but the coverup had his fingerprints all over it.

Will we see parallels here?  So far it looks like (if we pick and choose among the various versions) that t had a conversation with a foreign leader that might have been treasonous,  or might just have been old-fashioned horse-trading politics.  The attempt to hide the alleged event, however, is looking more and more like Watergate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> In the Watergate experience, it was hard to link Nixon directly to the burglary, but the coverup had his fingerprints all over it.
> 
> Will we see parallels here?  So far it looks like (if we pick and choose among the various versions) that t had a conversation with a foreign leader that might have been treasonous,  or might just have been old-fashioned horse-trading politics.  The attempt to hide the alleged event, however, is looking more and more like Watergate.


You people are making asses out of yourselves. (again)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I knew I could count on the Huli Huli Boi in Lederhosen to waltz this one round the bank books.


I knew I could count in you to mosh pit this one back to the debtors.  Fries U! What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it QE-t or t-QE? Whatever it is it seems there is an urgent need to prop up "the best economy ever!".


You would think that 6 years of QE, under any president, and a near doubling of the national debt would prop up the worlds economy.  You know? Because you spolas think debt is an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> In the Watergate experience, it was hard to link Nixon directly to the burglary, but the coverup had his fingerprints all over it.
> 
> Will we see parallels here?  So far it looks like (if we pick and choose among the various versions) that t had a conversation with a foreign leader that might have been treasonous,  or might just have been old-fashioned horse-trading politics.  The attempt to hide the alleged event, however, is looking more and more like Watergate.


.....Cincinatti


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “Whistleblower”.  I coin the phrase first as the one word title of the next historic presidential scandal.
> 
> I’m still getting royalties on “Watergate” I’m that old.


Royalties are already pouring in.  The Fox News check has “fuck you” scribbled in the memo line.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are making asses out of yourselves. (again)


. . . and you have decided to ignore the obvious.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are making asses out of yourselves. (again)


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey Dumbass.  Time to get your talking points on why it “doesn’t matter” that Trump discussed getting Biden dirt with the Ukraine President in exchange for promises on foreign aid.  

Whistleblower.   It’s happening people.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “Whistleblower”.
> 
> I coin the phrase first as the one word title of the next historic presidential scandal.
> 
> I’m still getting royalties on “Watergate” I’m that old.


*Yes you are.....*

*




*

*That's you under the " sack "........*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> We do agree, don’t we, that Giuliani tonight
> has finally lost his last marble?


*He owned Cuomo so bad that Chris had to resort *
*to " We'll discuss that matter later in private " type of*
*response......*
*Surprised he didn't actually threaten to whip Rudy's *
*ass on Live Cable....*
*Cuomo's a jackass who's ratings are lower than a *
*midnight Church channel in the Ozarks......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Dumbass.  Time to get your talking points on why it “doesn’t matter” that Trump discussed getting Biden dirt with the Ukraine President in exchange for promises on foreign aid.
> 
> Whistleblower.   It’s happening people.


Umm. Trump is just blowing the whistle on Biden.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew I could count in you to mosh pit this one back to the debtors.  Fries U! What a deal.


Sorry Huli Huli Boi, it appears this time we need a different socal contributor. Your Anschluss moment will have to wait...

*The plumbing of the capital markets is clogged. The Fed is still working to fix it...*

*https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/19/business/overnight-lending-market-turmoil/index.html*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are making asses out of yourselves. (again)


Well, at least it's good for business!


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm. Trump is just blowing the whistle on Biden.


It appears you are admitting that the incident took place.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He owned Cuomo so bad that Chris had to resort *
> *to " We'll discuss that matter later in private " type of*
> *response......*
> *Surprised he didn't actually threaten to whip Rudy's *
> ...


Which part of owning Cuomo was your favorite?  When Rudy denied asking Ukraine to investigate Biden, or admitted asking Ukraine to investigate Biden 15 seconds later?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm. Trump is just blowing the whistle on Biden.


Thanks for your royalty obligation.  “Blowing the whistle” constitutes use of my protected copyright.  Keep squawking Dumbass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Sorry Huli Huli Boi, it appears this time we need a different socal contributor. Your Anschluss moment will have to wait...
> 
> *The plumbing of the capital markets is clogged. The Fed is still working to fix it...*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/19/business/overnight-lending-market-turmoil/index.html*


Donʻt apologize.  Spigot operators just do what they’re told.  Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears you are admitting that the incident took place.


What incident?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Which part of owning Cuomo was your favorite?  When Rudy denied asking Ukraine to investigate Biden, or admitted asking Ukraine to investigate Biden 15 seconds later?


Fredo is a mess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Well, at least it's good for business!


Positive thinking is a step forward.
Well done.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Positive thinking is a step forward.
> Well done.


I'm an optimist! I'm sure more troops in Saudi Arabia will include a Trump or two! Maybe even a Bolton for good measure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm an optimist! I'm sure more troops in Saudi Arabia will include a Trump or two! Maybe even a Bolton for good measure.


Dreaming of war is not healthy
Maybe get a hobby that promotes a calm demeanor.
I like gardening, but you might prefer needlepoint


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2019)

Donald Trump insisted that Saudi Arabia “fight their own wars” — or “pay us an absolute fortune to protect them.” But that was in 2014, when Barack Obama was


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm an optimist! I'm sure more troops in Saudi Arabia will include a Trump or two! Maybe even a Bolton for good measure.


If the war lasts long enough, Barron will be draft age.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

America's mayor has become Twitter's punching bag. Rudy Giuliani, now President Trump's personal attorney, got into a heated back-and-forth with CNN host Chris Cuomo on Thursday night, where he first denied asking the Ukraine to look into former Vice President and current presidential candidate Joe Biden, then admitted to it seconds later — before denying it again.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fredo is a mess.


*Yes....Fredo is a mess.
He's jealous Rudy looks better in a dress.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289031, member: 3299"

Donald Trump insisted that Saudi Arabia “fight their own wars” — 
or “pay us an absolute fortune to protect them.” 
But that was in 2014, when Barack Obama was

/QUOTE

*Please continue...............*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> America's mayor has become Twitter's punching bag.
> Rudy Giuliani, now President Trump's personal attorney,
> got into a heated back-and-forth with CNN host Chris Cuomo
> on Thursday night, where he first denied asking the Ukraine to
> ...


*It's obvious you spent more time in front of the mirror*
*staring at your " New " fishnet stockings than the exchange....*

*Fredo got his ass handed to him by a 75 year old scrapper...*






*This is what will happen to jackass " Fredo " eventually.....*
*He's too much like Jim Rome....*


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> America's mayor has become Twitter's punching bag. Rudy Giuliani, now President Trump's personal attorney, got into a heated back-and-forth with CNN host Chris Cuomo on Thursday night, where he first denied asking the Ukraine to look into former Vice President and current presidential candidate Joe Biden, then admitted to it seconds later — before denying it again.


He has documents! that he won't share with anyone - they might be destroyed!


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He has documents!
> that he won't share with anyone -
> they might be destroyed!


*You're not the brightest bulb on the tree are you........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He has documents! that he won't share with anyone - they might be destroyed!


You mean like the evidence from Hawaii on Obama's birth certificate that t's "investigators" found? Still waiting for that earth shaking info.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

*President Trump Is Stacking The 9th Circuit*
September 20th, 2019
_





President Donald Trump at a campaign rally in Rio Rancho, New Mexico, on September 16, 2019. (Nicholas Kamm/AFP/Getty Images)

*President Donald Trump named two more appointees for the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals on Friday. *
*With Friday’s announcement, there are three nominees pending for the 9th Circuit. If confirmed, Trump will have appointed 10 of the 9th Circuit’s 29 judges.*
*Friday’s nominees, Patrick Bumatay and Lawrence VanDyke, are both attorneys at the Department of Justice. *

President Donald Trump named two nominees for the 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals on Friday, tapping a federal prosecutor and a conservative appellate lawyer for the west coast court.

The nominees, Patrick Bumatay and Lawrence VanDyke, are likely to elicit strong opposition for Democrats. If confirmed, the pair would raise the number of Trump’s 9th Circuit appointees to nine, with one other nomination pending.
_


----------



## Friesland (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dreaming of war is not healthy
> Maybe get a hobby that promotes a calm demeanor.
> I like gardening, but you might prefer needlepoint


Wish it were just a dream, hombre... 

Meanwhile, a bit of light reading material on Don the Con's friend Kim...

https://www.gq.com/story/otto-warmbier-north-korea-american-hostage-true-story


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> America's mayor has become Twitter's punching bag. Rudy Giuliani, now President Trump's personal attorney, got into a heated back-and-forth with CNN host Chris Cuomo on Thursday night, where he first denied asking the Ukraine to look into former Vice President and current presidential candidate Joe Biden, then admitted to it seconds later — before denying it again.


That t-bag keeps gettin’ in the way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wish it were just a dream, hombre...
> 
> Meanwhile, a bit of light reading material on Don the Con's friend Kim...
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/otto-warmbier-north-korea-american-hostage-true-story


Yawn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wish it were just a dream, hombre...
> 
> Meanwhile, a bit of light reading material on Don the Con's friend Kim...
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/otto-warmbier-north-korea-american-hostage-true-story


Oh it's beyond friendship, it's a love affair . . . t wants to be just like kim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/09/20/predicted-trump-ukraine-whistle-blower-story-blew/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/09/21/690494/
Vice Magazine Writer ‘Hopes That Terrible Men Like Jeffrey Epstein and Brett Kavanaugh Will Ultimately Get What They Deserve’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Whodat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

How does anyone not love this guy?

*Trump Admin Tells UNC, Duke to Revise Islam Program or Lose Taxpayer Funds*





Evan Vucci/AP
ALANA MASTRANGELO20 Sep 2019992
4:53
*The Trump administration is calling on the University of North Carolina (UNC) and Duke University to revise their joint Middle Eastern studies program or lose taxpayer funding. According to the Department of Education, the program offers very few, “if any,” programs focused on the historic discrimination against religious minorities in the Middle East, and lacks balance, focusing on the “positive aspects of Islam” while having an “absolute absence” of a similar focus on the positive aspects of Christianity and Judaism.*

The U.S. Department of Education says that Duke and UNC are misusing a federal grant to advance “ideological priorities,” and is ordering the Duke-UNC Consortium for Middle East Studies (CMES) to revise its joint program by September 22 or risk losing federal funding, according to a report by the Associated Press.

“The Duke-UNC CMES appears to lack balance as it offers very few, if any, programs focused on the historic discrimination faced by, and current circumstances of, religious minorities in the Middle East, including Christians, Jews, Baha’is, Yadizis, Kurds, Druze, and others,” states the Department of Education in an August 29 letter.
“Also,” added the letter, “there is a considerable emphasis placed on the understanding the positive aspects of Islam, while there is an absolute absence of any similar focus on the positive aspects of Christianity, Judaism, or any other religion or belief system in the Middle East.”

The Trump administration says that the “lack of balance of perspectives is troubling and strongly suggests that Duke-UNC CMES is not meeting legal requirement” that mandates National Resource Centers to provide “a full understanding of the areas, regions, or countries.”

In June, Education Secretary Betsy DeVos ordered an investigation into the Middle East program after Rep. George Holding (R-NC) noted that it hosted a tax-payer funded conference with “severe anti-Israel bias and anti-Semitic rhetoric.”

The report added that the investigation is part of a broader effort by the Trump administration to root out antisemitism on U.S. university campuses, and that investigators concluded the program had intended to use funds on offerings that are “plainly unqualified for taxpayer support,” adding that foreign language and national security “have taken a back seat to other priorities.”

Anti-Israel and antisemitic movements have, in fact, been an issue popping up on U.S. college campuses via tactics such as the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement (BDS), which is designed to ultimately destroy the world’s only Jewish state.

The BDS movement — supported by Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) and Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) — has manifested itself on college campuses across the country, in an effort to delegitimize Israel in the minds of students, galvanizing them to march in lockstepwith the anti-Semitic campaign.

Henry Reichman, the chairman of a committee on academic freedom for the American Association of University Professors, reacted to the Education Department’s letter by referring to it as, ironically, “political correctness” enacted by the “right-wing.”

“Is the government now going to judge funding programs based on the opinions of instructors or the approach of each course?” asked Reichman. “The odor of right wing political correctness that comes through this definitely could have a chilling effect.”

UNC professor Jay Smith reacted by stating that the Department of Education’s letter is “ideologically driven harassment,” and that the official who signed the letter “should stay in his lane and allow the experts to determine what constitutes a ‘full understanding’ of the Middle East.”

The Education Department maintains, however, that the Duke-UNC CMES may still offer programs in, for example, “Iranian art and film,” but that such programs should not be funded or subsidized with taxpayer money, as CMES has not clearly demonstrated how these programs are secondary to more rigorous and relevant coursework.

The department also cited examples of reading materials such as Amihri Hatun: Performance, Gender-Bending and Subversion in the Early Modern Ottoman Intellectual History and Radical Love: Teachings from Islamic Mystical Tradition, noting that their relevance to Title VI is “patently unclear.”

“The Consortium deeply values its partnership with the Department of Education and has always been strongly committed to complying with the purposes and requirements of the Title VI program,” said a UNC-Chapel Hill spokesperson to Breitbart News.

“In keeping with the spirit of this partnership,” added the spokesperson, “the Consortium is committed to working with the Department to provide more information about its programs.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Trump administration beating black children after putting them in bondage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

These people break the law, die in the process and it’s Trumps fault, 
You people are too funny.

Trump policies keep killing, as asylum-seekers forced to wait in Mexico drown trying to come back
Sep 20, 2019 10:23am PDT by Gabe Ortiz, Daily Kos Staff





565
The Trump administration’s anti-family, anti-immigrant policies continue to kill parents and their children. Twenty-one-month-old Iker Gael Cordova Herrera and his mom Idalia Yamileth Herrera Hernández, asylum-seekers who had been forced to wait out their cases in Mexico under inhumane U.S. policy, drowned in the Rio Grande last week, after becoming desperate and deciding to again try to enter the U.S. They never made it.

CNN reported that Idalia and Iker had slept in the streets and in Mexican shelters after U.S. immigration officials sent them back across the border under the Migrant Protection Protocols policy, or “Remain in Mexico.” But asylum-seekers, their advocates, and legal experts have all said that this policy is anything but “protection,” when some families are sent to dangerous regions where violence and kidnappings are becoming more and more common.

Idalia had “told her husband that she felt scared and nervous about crossing the Rio Grande,” but she had no other choice. “So far in 2019, 15 children have died at the US–Mexico border, according to data from the International Organization for Migration,” BuzzFeed News reported, including deaths of kids in U.S. custody. “That is the highest number of dead children since 2014, which is when the organization started tracking deaths along migratory routes for its ‘Missing Migrants Project.’”

This past summer, Óscar Alberto Martínez Ramírez and his baby, Valeria, also drownedafter attempting to cross the river, also having grown despondent after waiting in Mexico for two months for a chance to ask for asylum. Devoid of basic human decency much like the white supremacist in chief he works for, a Trump official went on cable news to blame Óscar for his and his daughter’s deaths. Last December, former Homeland Security Sec. Kirstjen Nielsen also blamed Jakelin Amei Rosmery Caal Maquin’s death on U.S. watch on the child’s parent.

Advocates have previously warned that the Supreme Court’s move allowing the administration’s Asylum Ban 2.0 to continue for now “will be a death sentence for many of the vulnerable asylum seekers now seeking safety,” but the families fleeing their home countries for the U.S. are already dying. There’s already blood on the hands of this administration. "Imagine, I'm going to cross the river and I don't know how is it going to be,” Idalia’s husband said she wrote in her final text to him. “What if I drown?"


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Trump Is Stacking The 9th Circuit*
> September 20th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...



*Yes he is.....but watch what the *
*" Democratic Governor and the Super Majority Democratic Legislature " are shoving thru*
*daily.....this is TRULY a Battle of [ Honesty/Integrity vs Corruption/Evil ]....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 289099, member: 1585"

Whodat?







/QUOTE


*Adam Schiff..?*
*Nah....*
*Ted Lieu......?*
*Nah....*
*Jerry Brown....?*
*Nah....*
*Hillary Clinton in a prison " Wife Beater "...?*
*Nah.....*

*Is it one of their " Secret " financial funnels for Democratic money laundering....?*
*Hmmmmm.....*

*A. It's Ed Buck the Democratic Donor who killed two Black Males for sexual*
*gratification and nearly a third if he had not escaped last week.....*

*Well we know one thing for sure ......The MSM media is awfully quiet*
*about him...*
*B. Just as they were about Jeffery Epstein ( Pedo Island )*
*C. Just as they were about Kieth Raniere  ( NXIVM )*
*D. Just as they were about Harvey Weinstein ( Perv Producer )*
*E. Just as they were about Anthony Weiner ( Dem NY Rep - 2 time underage Sexting convictions )*
*F. Etc, Etc, Etc.......*

*This pattern is beyond disturbing...........!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wish it were just a dream, hombre...
> 
> Meanwhile, a bit of light reading material on Don the Con's friend Kim...
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/otto-warmbier-north-korea-american-hostage-true-story


You seem like the "scrap booking" type.
Try that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh it's beyond friendship, it's a love affair . . . t wants to be just like kim.


Awwww you’re jealous.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

*Daily Presidential Tracking Poll*
The Rasmussen Reports daily Presidential Tracking Poll for Friday shows that 52% of Likely U.S. Voters approve of President Trump’s job performance. Forty-seven percent (47%) disapprove.




The latest figures include 37% who Strongly Approve of the job Trump is doing and 39% who Strongly Disapprove. This gives him a Presidential Approval Index rating of -2. (see trends).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

*Charles Barkley: Not All Trump Voters Are Racist And Democrats Only Like Black Voters During Election Years *
Matt Vespa | Sep 21, 2019 1:30 PM





_Source: AP Photo/John Locher_

Hall of Fame player Charles Barkley is excellent on TNT with Shaquille O’Neill, Kenny Smith, and Ernie Johnson. He’s hilarious. He ripped Jussie Smollett and his hate crime hoax that sent the whole nation into a Trump-hating frenzy. In the end, two Nigerian brothers staged the hoax. The Windy City devoted countless hours and resources to this circus act—and while the national media thought this was an actual story, local news did its job, reported on the facts, and revealed it to be a fraud. Barkley’s commentary during a halftime show for TNT’s coverage only showed that it was now a national punchline. 



Yet, when it comes to politics, Barkley, an Alabama native, threw his support behind Democrat Doug Jones for U.S. Senate in the state’s special election. Yet, he torched Democrats for pretty much exploiting black voters, only reaching out during election year and then doing jack when they’re ushered into power. Barkley made these remarks in an interview with Sirius XM’s Michael Smerconish.

He also said Republicans need to start doing outreach since they really don’t it at all with minority communities. That has changed in recent years, especially with former Speaker of the House Paul Ryan’s agenda of fighting poverty, but it could be better. On school choice especially is one area where the GOP can make inroad not just with black communities, but the urban areas. It’s a win-win issue across the board. 

The former NBA star might give liberals heartburn when he said that not all Trump voters are racist, though he admits that some are. Yes, and there are probably some racists who voted for the Democratic Party last year as well. In fact, the Ku Klux Klan backed Democrats throughout the Reconstruction and Jim Crow era. That’s doesn’t make it the party of the KKK, though when Democrats try to make it seem as if the GOP is—that’s when you hit them over the head with this history lesson.  So, in short, Barkley ripped everyone. That’s fair. I think you’ll find a lot of Americans who think both parties suck (via Daily Wire):

On Wednesday, speaking on Michael Smerconish’s SiriusXM radio show, NBA Hall Of Famer Charles Barkley, in his inimitably blunt style, said Democrats only talk to black Americans when they want their votes.

[…]

Barkley recalled, "I said 'Doug, I’m going to support you. I’m going to try to get every black person in Alabama to vote for you.' And it worked out. We won for the first time in 40 years. But I said, 'We need to start holding you Democrats accountable' because they’ve been taking black people’s votes – and they only talk to black people every four years. All of these politicians only talk to black people every four years because they want their vote."

Barkley added, "Oh, actually, the Republicans don’t, the Democrats do. But when they get elected, they do nothing in the four years in-between."

Barkley also opined on the supposed racism of Trump supporters, saying, "I don’t think everybody who voted for Trump is racist … I think some of them are, but I don’t think everybody who voted for Trump is racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

*Only Nine Students Show Up To White Privilege Workshop At School Of 30,000*
September 21st, 2019
_





Pictured is an overhead view of the University of North Carolina, Charlotte campus. (Photo Credit: YouTube/UNC Charlotte's Official YouTube Channel)


The University of North Carolina at Charlotte hosted a white privilege workshop where only nine students reportedly showed up—despite 30,000 students enrolled at the school.

The UNC Charlotte event page described the event as “Understanding the meaning and implications of whiteness and engaging in anti-racist practice is crucial in creating racial equity.”




The event, held earlier this month, was for undergraduate and graduate students “who are interested in engaging in conversations to assist in their understanding of how racism is perpetuated individually, culturally, and systemically.”

As The College Fix reported, “The total number of students in the audience for the first ‘White Consciousness Conversation,’ held Sept. 10, was nine — but two were students there not as participants but as journalists mainly to observe. One was from The College Fix and another from the Niner Times campus newspaper.” *(RELATED: AU Students Plan Protests And Safe Space For Daily Caller Editor’s Speech)*

On top of two of the attendants being journalists, The Fix also noted that five of the remaining seven were members of the Young Americans for Freedom (YAF) chapter on campus and were attending with a skeptical eye of the premise rather than attending in support.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 289099, member: 1585"
> 
> Whodat?
> 
> ...


I think this guy might just enjoy prison love.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

*Justin Trudeau says his privilege made him do it*
Molly Roberts, The Washington Post | September 21, 2019People in the United States might feel a smidge of schadenfreude at our neighbor's struggle with a transgression alarmingly common among politicians here at home - if only our own schaden weren't so tremendous. Still, there's something about the Trudeau story that makes it especially hard to ignore, and his explanation for his behavior gets right at it.

"I came from a place of privilege . . . but now I have to acknowledge that that comes with a massive blind spot," Trudeau told reporters in the latest of his multiple apologies for his multiple mistakes. "The fact of the matter is I've always - and you'll know this - been more enthusiastic about costumes than is sometimes appropriate," he told reporters in the first instance.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this guy might just enjoy prison love.


*He most likely will have a " big problem " with a certain
ethnic group......( If ) he makes it that long..

Arkancide looms on the horizon...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He most likely will have a " big problem " with a certain
> ethnic group......( If ) he makes it that long..
> 
> Arkancide looms on the horizon...*


That is his type.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

LIBERAL PINHEADS!

YOUR LATEST FAKE STORY IS A PACK OF LIES.  TRUMP NEVER SPOKE TO THE UKRAINE LEADER. 

ACTUALLY, HE NEVER SPOKE ABOUT BIDEN WITH THE LEADER. 

I MEAN HE NEVER SPOKE ABOUT BIDEN AND THE VERY TRUE CRIMES BIDEN AND HIS SON DID. 

AND EVEN IF HE DID.  IT WAS JUST ONCE.  NOT EIGHT TIMES.  

SO WHAT IT WAS EIGHT TIMES.  AT LEAST ITS NOT HILLARY.

HARRUMP!


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is his type.


*And most likely his demise if Arkancide doesn't " Hit " first.....*

*That pesky Vince Foster style " Arkancide "...Commit suicide with a hand gun to *
*the back of the head three times, then throw yourself on a bench in Fort Macy Park...*
*The deceased's blood mysteriously runs up hill...*
*No gun powder residue on right hand....*
*No blood residue on gun...*
*No soil on the shoes...*
*On and on and on  the lie goes....*

https://www.archives.gov/files/research/kavanaugh/releases/docid-70105838.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> LIBERAL PINHEADS!
> 
> YOUR LATEST FAKE STORY IS A PACK OF LIES.  TRUMP NEVER SPOKE TO THE UKRAINE LEADER.
> 
> ...


Umm. Who cares?


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> LIBERAL PINHEADS!
> 
> YOUR LATEST FAKE STORY IS A PACK OF LIES.  TRUMP NEVER SPOKE TO THE UKRAINE LEADER.
> 
> ...


Let’s see that transcript


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Let’s see that transcript


THERES NO TRANSCRIPT IDIOT.

IT WAS RECORDED.


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> THERES NO TRANSCRIPT IDIOT.
> 
> IT WAS RECORDED.


You call yourself RJ but I can tell you’re really nono.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You call yourself RJ but I can tell you’re really nono.


Its a parlor trick, einstein.
Im sure you commies communicate via PM.
Did you get the memo yet?


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You call yourself RJ but I can tell you’re really nono.


*He's not me.....*
*and yur still a sweaty smelly Idiot.*


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a parlor trick, einstein.
> Im sure you commies communicate via PM.
> Did you get the memo yet?


You're sure?  Is that because that's the way you do it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> You're sure?  Is that because that's the way you do it?


Do what?
5nos let the cat out of the bag ages ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do what?
> 5nos let the cat out of the bag ages ago.


And between messpola, huspola, Friespola, and Trans-spola, who really cares?  Did I misspola anyone?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do what?
> 5nos let the cat out of the bag ages ago.


What cat out of what bag?

The newest thread in my "Conversations" page concerns a forfeit in a high school game last winter, and it's a PM because the writer didn't want to discuss coaches by name in public.    The oldest is from Dominick talking about the latest forum wipeout and our new improved data protection.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

Too Funny.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5392
> Too Funny.


At the end of the day, except what it says about the decline of our populace, it really doesn't matter if Trump is re-elected.
Our republic has already proven to resist his worst instincts and he hasn't really gotten anything done.
The real problem is that nothing will get better so long as he's around.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> At the end of the day, except what it says about the decline of our populace, it really doesn't matter if Trump is re-elected.
> Our republic has already proven to resist his worst instincts and he hasn't really gotten anything done.
> The real problem is that nothing will get better so long as he's around.


I’m actually okay with the Prez doing less.  We don’t need another doubling of the national debt via 6 straight years of QE and avg. annual deficits of a trillion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> At the end of the day, except what it says about the decline of our populace, it really doesn't matter if Trump is re-elected.
> Our republic has already proven to resist his worst instincts and he hasn't really gotten anything done.
> The real problem is that nothing will get better so long as he's around.


If the past three years are any indication, unfortunately it'll be four more years of the Democrats stomping their collective feet and chasing shadows in an attempt to find something, anything that they can float as impeachable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the past three years are any indication, unfortunately it'll be four more years of the Democrats stomping their collective feet and chasing shadows in an attempt to find something, anything that they can float as impeachable.


Impeach whitey.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the past three years are any indication, unfortunately it'll be four more years of the Democrats stomping their collective feet and chasing shadows in an attempt to find something, anything that they can float as impeachable.


I wasn’t talking about that.
The attempted obstruction of  the Mueller investigation was a bad look whether they impeach or not.
And when Trump said yesterday that he’d love to see the transcript of his Ukrainian chat released, we all knew immediately that he won’t permit its release. Right?
So either way, it’s another bad look.
Which is my point. He has no credibility and he gets nothing done. So his continued presence, along with McConnell, just means that nothing will happen, as has been the case for the past 20 months.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I wasn’t talking about that.
> The attempted obstruction of  the Mueller investigation was a bad look whether they impeach or not.
> And when Trump said yesterday that he’d love to see the transcript of his Ukrainian chat released, we all knew immediately that he won’t permit its release. Right?
> So either way, it’s another bad look.
> Which is my point. He has no credibility and he gets nothing done. So his continued presence, along with McConnell, just means that nothing will happen, as has been the case for the past 20 months.


Bad look? 
Take a gander at what the Democrats are presenting as candidates for 2020 election...
You just made my point..from Mueller to the Ukrainian chat and everything in between...there must be something there....right?


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bad look?
> Take a gander at what the Democrats are presenting as candidates for 2020 election...
> You just made my point..from Mueller to the Ukrainian chat and everything in between...there must be something there....right?


Are you admitting there is "something there"?  Or proposing that there isn't?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I wasn’t talking about that.
> The attempted obstruction of  the Mueller investigation was a bad look whether they impeach or not.
> And when Trump said yesterday that he’d love to see the transcript of his Ukrainian chat released, we all knew immediately that he won’t permit its release. Right?
> So either way, it’s another bad look.
> Which is my point. He has no credibility and he gets nothing done. So his continued presence, along with McConnell, just means that nothing will happen, as has been the case for the past 20 months.


Being poor losers to go with being wrong is a bad look too.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You seem like the "scrap booking" type.
> Try that.


Well, the Chinese soy market for US farms is being scrapped. So that's one for the books. Maybe Huli Huli Boi can find his bank-owned house in the scrap books. He seems to read a lot of (s)crap books....

*China approves wheat, soy imports from Russia*





FILE PHOTO: A driver unloads a truck at a grain store during wheat harvesting in the village of Kamennobrodskaya in Stavropol region, Russia July 4, 2019. 
REUTERS/EDUARD KORNIYENKO -/FILE PHOTO
(Reuters) - China has approved wheat imports from the Russian region of Kurgan, the Chinese customs office said on Friday, bringing Russia a step closer to its goal of dramatically increasing grain exports.

It also approved soybean imports from all parts of Russia, the General Administration of Customs said in a separate statement on its website, having all but halted U.S. soy imports as the trade dispute between Beijing and Washington deepened.

China was the top buyer of U.S. soybeans until Beijing slapped a 25% tariff on shipments last year in response to U.S. tariffs on a range of Chinese products.


https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1UL275?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn.


American student dies, Huli Huli Boi thinks it's funny and yawns.

No surprising but still disgusting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you admitting there is "something there"?  Or proposing that there isn't?


Keep digging Magoo...gotta be something there...right?


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Keep digging Magoo...gotta be something there...right?


Your voluntary ignorance is showing.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Being poor losers to go with being wrong is a bad look too.


Huh? 
You either cut and paste or write glib little nonsense like this, because you’re too dumb to really get into detail about anything. 
Stay proud, Huli Buli Boy. You’re not a poser!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Your voluntary ignorance is showing.


Just following your lead Magoo...
Like following a smoke belching Model T.
Thankfully not many of those on the road....


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do what?
> 5nos let the cat out of the bag ages ago.


All righty then.  What’s the kerfuffle this time, half-wits?

I’ve been on the can for a day now, what with this damn colostropy test upcoming.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> All righty then.  What’s the kerfuffle this time, half-wits?
> 
> I’ve been on the can for a day now, what with this damn colostropy test upcoming.


Somebody sent me az PM once asking "Are there fake accounts being created just to give us negative ratings?"

I amswered "WGASA?"


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Somebody sent me az PM once asking "Are there fake accounts being created just to give us negative ratings?"
> 
> I amswered "WGASA?"


https://popular.info/p/massive-i-love-america-facebook-page


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He's not me.....*
> *and yur still a sweaty smelly Idiot.*


Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


Do you know that he’s fat? I assumed, but don’t know for sure.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks like Dirty Don used money to leverage Ukraine into helping him fight Biden.
That’s probably a dealbreaker for a president. 
Maybe not these days, but not looking good for him. 
Rest assured that, as with his taxes and his ongoing attempts to thwart the Mueller investigation, he will do everything he can to cover up the whistleblower complaint.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> https://popular.info/p/massive-i-love-america-facebook-page


The t-swallowers fit right in and would never know the difference.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you know that he’s fat? I assumed, but don’t know for sure.


5 knows.


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 289438, member: 3"

What cat out of what bag?

The newest thread in my "Conversations" page concerns a forfeit in a 
high school game last winter, and it's a PM because the writer didn't 
want to discuss coaches by name in public.    
The oldest is from Dominick talking about the latest forum wipeout 
and our new improved data protection.

/QUOTE

*Did you cut/comb your hair..?*
*Did you shave off that scuffy beard..?*
*Did you up grade your clothing..?*

*And one more...*
*Did you return those stolen Golf Balls " Yet "....?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The t-swallowers fit right in and would never know the difference.


*How many times do you " Throttle " a Hot Dog then*
*type the statement " t-swallowers "......?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

Friesland said:


> American student dies, Huli Huli Boi thinks it's funny and yawns.
> 
> No surprising but still disgusting.


Do they teach Eye for an Eye at Fries U?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

Friesland said:


> American student dies, Huli Huli Boi thinks it's funny and yawns.
> 
> No surprising but still disgusting.


Do they teach Eye for an Eye at Fries U?


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do they teach Eye for an Eye at Fries U?


Yawn.


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Yawn.



*Exercise.....you won't have that problem....*


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Exercise.....you won't have that problem....*


I would suggest that nono is either Ukrainian or Russian. Clearly not American.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I would suggest that nono is either Ukrainian or Russian. Clearly not American.


Lay off the kool aid...you're sounding a bit Joe McCarthy..ish


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you know that he’s fat? I assumed, but don’t know for sure.


You hate fat people too?
Blacks, queers and now fat people, you just hate everyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

“No, we don’t need any mediator, they know who to call.”


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> LIBERAL PINHEADS!
> 
> YOUR LATEST FAKE STORY IS A PACK OF LIES.  TRUMP NEVER SPOKE TO THE UKRAINE LEADER.
> 
> ...


LETS MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR. 

$400,000,000 IN AID TO UKRAINE WAS NOT, REPEAT NOT, WITHHELD  DAYS AHEAD OF TRUMP CALL TO UKRAINE LEADER.  

THIS RUMOR IS FAKE NEWS!


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

“I would get a Nobel prize for a lot of things, if they give it out fairly"


----------



## Friesland (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do they teach Eye for an Eye at Fries U?


Huli Huli Boi likes to laugh at dead American young men not much older than my kids. Thinks it's "witty." Iz is just a sad and craven little scum at "heart."

This, too, is sad.

*Satellite images suggest North Korea working to hide launch of missile submarine*

*https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/23/politics/north-korea-submarine-images/index.html?utm_source=twCNN&utm_content=2019-09-24T04:18:04&utm_term=link&utm_medium=social*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I would suggest that nono is either Ukrainian or Russian. Clearly not American.


Awww you’re jealous because he’s smarter than you.  Fries grad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi likes to laugh at dead American young men not much older than my kids. Thinks it's "witty." Iz is just a sad and craven little scum at "heart."
> 
> This, too, is sad.
> 
> ...


22 veterans commit suicide everyday in this country everyday.

Hitch your anti trump wagon to other than some kid you could give a shit about....coward.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 22 veterans commit suicide everyday in this country everyday.


Easy for you to say to say.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Easy for you to say to say.


Harder to do something about it.  Coward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> “I would get a Nobel prize for a lot of things, if they give it out fairly"


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like they are throwing crazy uncle Joe under the bus.

*Nancy Pelosi: Biden’s Ukraine Scandal Might Be Enough Reason to Impeach Trump*





Tom Brenner/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN23 Sep 20192,255
3:01
*House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) told members of Congress over the weekend that President Donald Trump’s interest in Joe Biden’s Ukraine scandals could bring about a “new stage of investigation” and ultimately impeachment.*

“This violation is about our national security. The Inspector General determined that the matter is ‘urgent’ and therefore we face an emergency that must be addressed immediately,” Pelosi wrote in a letter to lawmakers on Sunday.

“If the Administration persists in blocking this whistleblower from disclosing to Congress a serious possible breach of constitutional duties by the president, they will be entering a grave new chapter of lawlessness which will take us into a whole new stage of investigation,” she continued.

According to an anonymous complaint revealed in reports last week, President Trump asked Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to look into former vice president Joe Biden’s son — Hunter Biden — and his business dealings in the eastern European country. However, according to CNN, the whistleblower “didn’t have direct knowledge of the communications,” citing an official with knowledge of the matter.

On Sunday, Trump said his conversation with Zelensky was “largely congratulatory,” adding that he did mention how he doesn’t want people like Biden and his son contributing to “the corruption already in the Ukraine.”

Trump, speaking to reporters on the White House lawn before flying to Houston, also said he doesn’t believe the person who reported the call is a “whistleblower,” stating that “you can’t have people doing false alarms like this.”

“When the president speaks to the head of another country, he has to be able to speak to those people and those people don’t want to know that they’re being recorded or that you have a stenographer working,” he said. “You don’t want to have to hear that. You can’t do that to a president and you can’t do that to other countries.”

Ukraine’s Foreign Minister Vadym Prystaiko similarly dismissed the idea of any crime or scandal in Trump’s conversation with Zelensky. “I know what the conversation was about and I think there was no pressure,” Prystaiko told Hromadske, a Ukrainian online broadcast outlet. “There was talk, conversations are different, leaders have the right to discuss any problems that exist. This conversation was long, friendly, and it touched on many questions, sometimes requiring serious answers.”

House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff (D-CA) said Sunday that impeachment may be “the only remedy” as President Trump confirmed he discussed Biden and corruption with Ukraine’s president.

Appearing on CNN’s State of the Union, Schiff said he has been reluctant to join calls to impeach the president, but said the phone call would potentially be “the most profound violation of the presidential oath of office,” during this or any other presidency.

“If the president is essentially withholding military aid at the same time that he is trying to browbeat a foreign leader into doing something illicit that is providing dirt on his opponent during a presidential campaign, then that may be the only remedy that is coequal to the evil that conduct represents,” he said.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Harder to do something about it.  Coward.


Every day you should try every day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Every day you should try every day.


500 people try everyday.  On average, 22 complete suicide everyday.  And that’s just Vets.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 500 people try everyday.  On average, 22 complete suicide everyday.  And that’s just Vets.


Incomprehensible and shows our disrespect for veterans. Of course, Trump does all he can to prevent vets’ access to affordable healthcare.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> LETS MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR.
> 
> $400,000,000 IN AID TO UKRAINE WAS NOT, REPEAT NOT, WITHHELD  DAYS AHEAD OF TRUMP CALL TO UKRAINE LEADER.
> 
> THIS RUMOR IS FAKE NEWS!


AND BEFORE ALL YOU LIBS FREAK OUT, ITS CLEAR THAT THE AID TO UKRAINE WAS NEVER HELD UP AS YOU SPOLA TYPES WANT DESPERATELY TO BELIEVE. 

WELL, OK, IT WAS HELD UP.  ILL GIVE YOU THAT.  BUT IT WAS HELD UP FOR ENTIRELY UNRELATED REASONS THAN TO EXTORT UKRAINE TO FIND DIRT ON BIDEN.  

THOSE REASONS ARE AS CLEAR AS THE DAY IS LONG.  AND AS SOON AS TRUMP TWEETS THE COMPLETELY CLEAR ALTERNATIVE REASONS, ILL BE RIGHT AS ALWAYS IN REGURGITATING THEM IN A WILD REDSTONE REPOST.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> AND BEFORE ALL YOU LIBS FREAK OUT, ITS CLEAR THAT THE AID TO UKRAINE WAS NEVER HELD UP AS YOU SPOLA TYPES WANT DESPERATELY TO BELIEVE.
> 
> WELL, OK, IT WAS HELD UP.  ILL GIVE YOU THAT.  BUT IT WAS HELD UP FOR ENTIRELY UNRELATED REASONS THAN TO EXTORT UKRAINE TO FIND DIRT ON BIDEN.
> 
> THOSE REASONS ARE AS CLEAR AS THE DAY IS LONG.  AND AS SOON AS TRUMP TWEETS THE COMPLETELY CLEAR ALTERNATIVE REASONS, ILL BE RIGHT AS ALWAYS IN REGURGITATING THEM IN A WILD REDSTONE REPOST.


It was because Biden is corrupt.
Oh wait, that was yesterday’s reason.
Today it was because the Europeans don’t pay their fair share.
Anyway, it’s fake news and not a story.
As he says, yes he asked the Ukrainian boss about Biden’s son.
It was a “perfect” conversation.
The money was paid.
Hillary and Obama. Did I mention them?


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> It was because Biden is corrupt.
> Oh wait, that was yesterday’s reason.
> Today it was because the Europeans don’t pay their fair share.
> Anyway, it’s fake news and not a story.
> ...


YOU POS COMMIES WILL NEVER LEARN.  I HAVE 15 USA FLAGS ON MY LAWN. YOU PROBABLY HAVE NO MORE THAN 5. TOPS. SO THE REAL QUESTION IS, WHY DO YOU HATE AMERICA SO MUCH?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> YOU POS COMMIES WILL NEVER LEARN.  I HAVE 15 USA FLAGS ON MY LAWN. YOU PROBABLY HAVE NO MORE THAN 5. TOPS. SO THE REAL QUESTION IS, WHY DO YOU HATE AMERICA SO MUCH?


I know some guys that don’t wear a flag on their lapel and don’t say grace.
Fortunately, they do hate the poor and watch porn, so they are not full commie...yet.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 22 veterans commit suicide everyday in this country everyday.
> 
> Hitch your anti trump wagon to other than some kid you could give a shit about....coward.


Do you laugh and yawn at them too?

The fact other people are murdered does not excuse you Huli Scumbag Boi from your laughing and being "bored" by a young American's death at the hands of a regime that Trump "loves."

You showed your true colors (which were not well hidden anyway.) Now you have to live with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Incomprehensible and shows our disrespect for veterans. Of course, Trump does all he can to prevent vets’ access to affordable healthcare.


You spelled the Kenyan wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do you laugh and yawn at them too?
> 
> The fact other people are murdered does not excuse you Huli Scumbag Boi from your laughing and being "bored" by a young American's death at the hands of a regime that Trump "loves."
> 
> You showed your true colors (which were not well hidden anyway.) Now you have to live with it.


Yawn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> It was because Biden is corrupt.
> Oh wait, that was yesterday’s reason.
> Today it was because the Europeans don’t pay their fair share.
> Anyway, it’s fake news and not a story.
> ...


So is this the one? Again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do you laugh and yawn at them too?
> 
> The fact other people are murdered does not excuse you Huli Scumbag Boi from your laughing and being "bored" by a young American's death at the hands of a regime that Trump "loves."
> 
> You showed your true colors (which were not well hidden anyway.) Now you have to live with it.


Scumbagging is what t-swallowers do. t is a scumbag, they are scumbags, they apologize for scumbags, they embrace fellow scumbags (like Cheney, Kim Jong un, Putin, etc).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> AND BEFORE ALL YOU LIBS FREAK OUT, ITS CLEAR THAT THE AID TO UKRAINE WAS NEVER HELD UP AS YOU SPOLA TYPES WANT DESPERATELY TO BELIEVE.
> 
> WELL, OK, IT WAS HELD UP.  ILL GIVE YOU THAT.  BUT IT WAS HELD UP FOR ENTIRELY UNRELATED REASONS THAN TO EXTORT UKRAINE TO FIND DIRT ON BIDEN.
> 
> THOSE REASONS ARE AS CLEAR AS THE DAY IS LONG.  AND AS SOON AS TRUMP TWEETS THE COMPLETELY CLEAR ALTERNATIVE REASONS, ILL BE RIGHT AS ALWAYS IN REGURGITATING THEM IN A WILD REDSTONE REPOST.


Nobody does Sheriff’ Joe like Sheriff Joe, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scumbagging is what t-swallowers do. t is a scumbag, they are scumbags, they apologize for scumbags, they embrace fellow scumbags (like Cheney, Kim Jong un, Putin, etc).


Nobody appreciates your lack of gag response like I do Husker du.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Incomprehensible and shows our disrespect for veterans. Of course, Trump does all he can to prevent vets’ access to affordable healthcare.


Show me.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is this the one? Again?


“That was a perfect call,” said Trump. “There was no pressure put on whatsoever.” “But there was pressure put on with respect to Joe Biden.”
Nice work, Dirty Don!


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I would suggest that nono is either Ukrainian or
> Russian. Clearly not American.


*I would suggest that you stick to what you know....*

*Which is pequeño.....
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> “That was a perfect call,” said Trump. “There was no pressure put on whatsoever.” “But there was pressure put on with respect to Joe Biden.”
> Nice work, Dirty Don!


Thing is as most see that statement for what it is, an admission. t-swallowers will say that is twisting his words. "He didn't mean what he said, he meant what he said!" The spin cycle at full speed for 2 plus years now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is as most see that statement for what it is, an admission. t-swallowers will say that is twisting his words. "He didn't mean what he said, he meant what he said!" The spin cycle at full speed for 2 plus years now.


Projecting your fucked up reality...Nov. 8th 2016 is when you became unhinged


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting you're fucked up reality...Nov. 8th 2016 is when you became unhinged


What's that scummy? Is it an even day in the states?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2019)

And I was so sure today was the day the were arresting Killary.

Darn it. It's like Lucy with the football and I'm just Charlie Brown all over again.

Drat!


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And I was so sure today was the day the were arresting Killary.
> 
> Darn it. It's like Lucy with the football and I'm just Charlie Brown all over again.
> 
> Drat!


Silly. Hillary was already convicted, remember?
Today it’s Biden who gets arrested.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scumbagging is what t-swallowers do. t is a scumbag,
> they are scumbags, they apologize for scumbags, t
> hey embrace fellow scumbags
> (like Cheney, Kim Jong un, Putin, etc).


*Careful with what you purchase out of the vending*
*machines.....sometimes the underwear really stinks...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Do you laugh and yawn at them too?
> 
> The fact other people are murdered does not excuse you Huli Scumbag Boi from your laughing and being "bored" by a young American's death at the hands of a regime that Trump "loves."
> 
> You showed your true colors (which were not well hidden anyway.) Now you have to live with it.


I laugh only at you cowards hitching your anti-trump narrative wagon to Otto’s death.  Spare us your false sorrow.  Opportunistic as always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scumbagging is what t-swallowers do. t is a scumbag, they are scumbags, they apologize for scumbags, they embrace fellow scumbags (like Cheney, Kim Jong un, Putin, etc).


Coward


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobody appreciates your lack of gag response like I do Husker du.


Okay maybe.  Lol!


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like Mitch has finally had enough --  

MCCONNELL has hotlined the resolution calling for the release of the whistleblower report. Schumer asking for unanimous consent for its passsage.

https://twitter.com/JakeSherman/status/1176581805283184640?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1176581805283184640&ref_url=https://www.rawstory.com/2019/09/mitch-mcconnell-caves-to-pressure-and-fast-tracks-vote-demanding-whistleblower-report/​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scumbagging is what t-swallowers do. t is a scumbag, they are scumbags, they apologize for scumbags, they embrace fellow scumbags (like Cheney, Kim Jong un, Putin, etc).


From perhaps the biggest scum bag in the kitchen... definitely the #1 projecting wanker in the kitchen.
Anyone ever suggest you should shut up and be thought a fool, instead of speaking up and erasing all doubt?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that scummy? Is it an even day in the states?


"an even day in the states"....??
You really should shut the f up...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "an even day in the states"....??
> You really should shut the f up...


Oh you poor thing, still hurt . . . sorry I didn't leave flowers or stay around for breakfast . . .


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Who are the "two Mikes"?  

The whole world wonders.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I laugh only at you cowards hitching your anti-trump narrative wagon to Otto’s death.  Spare us your false sorrow.  Opportunistic as always.


You laughed and yawned. In two separate actions on the article. Took the time to quote the post. Did you not know this is a public forum. Everyone sees you.

Huli Scumbag Boi.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm starting to think maybe Don the Con is not 100% honest with the American people.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm starting to think maybe Don the Con is not 100% honest with the American people.


I swear. We haven't seen an impeachment proceeding since Clinton lied about a blow job!


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I swear.
> We haven't seen an impeachment proceeding
> since Clinton lied about a blow job!


*Oh how you Filthy Democrats have dicked the dog.....*

*You have NO idea what kind of trap you just stepped*
*into...............*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh how you Filthy Democrats have dicked the dog.....*
> 
> *You have NO idea what kind of trap you just stepped*
> *into...............*


You are so right. This whole thing was a trap to nail the Democrats. Clearly. (Listen, when you get a chance, PM me a list of your meds, would you please?)


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like McConnell has gone pinko, eh Ricky?
Isn’t anybody that does anything against Trump a commie?

The Republican-controlled Senate on Tuesday unanimously passed a non-binding resolution calling on the Trump administration to release a complaint by a whistleblower from the intelligence community concerning President Donald Trump’s conduct with a foreign leader.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You laughed and yawned. In two separate actions on the article. Took the time to quote the post. Did you not know this is a public forum. Everyone sees you.
> 
> Huli Scumbag Boi.


Someone did something very bad to that guy.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Somebody is whining like a little bitch...

At first, Trump bemoaned the announcement taking away from his “important day” at the UN, in which he delivered a speech earlier in the day focusing on the defense of nationalism.

“The Democrats purposely had to ruin and demean it with more breaking news Witch Hunt garbage. So bad for our Country!” Trump tweeted.

BTW, did you see his tweet when Cokie Roberts died? A venerable, respected journalist and he discussed how she wasn't nice to him. Unbelievable. Get that guy outta here. So bad for our youth. And he's a total liar and crook.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You are so right.
> This whole thing was a trap to nail the Democrats.
> Clearly. (Listen, when you get a chance, PM me a list of your meds, would you please?)


*Clearly....you lost me after the first parenthesis .......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody is whining like a little bitch...
> 
> At first, Trump bemoaned the announcement taking away from his “important day” at the UN, in which he delivered a speech earlier in the day focusing on the defense of nationalism.
> 
> ...


Speaking of a WLB.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Someone did something very bad to that guy.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You laughed and yawned. In two separate actions on the article. Took the time to quote the post. Did you not know this is a public forum. Everyone sees you.
> 
> Huli Scumbag Boi.


You people try to hook your anti trump wagon to whatever you can.  Plenty of yawns and laughs for you whining cowards.  Did you not know that this is a public forum.  Mueller was supposed to be your savior.  You pathetically recycle the issues that you hooked your little wagon to in the past because you have nothing left but impeachment.  Cowards.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people try to hook your anti trump wagon to whatever you can.  Plenty of yawns and laughs for you whining cowards.  Did you not know that this is a public forum.  Mueller was supposed to be your savior.  You pathetically recycle the issues that you hooked your little wagon to in the past because you have nothing left but impeachment.  Cowards.


You use the word “coward” a lot...makes me wonder what you’ve done to make you think you’re brave. From what you’ve said on here, it would appear that you’re a fat ass desk jockey who watches a bunch of sophomore right-wing econ videos on YouTube. 
Also you sound mad about Trump, bro.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody is whining like a little bitch...
> 
> At first, Trump bemoaned the announcement taking away from his “important day” at the UN, in which he delivered a speech earlier in the day focusing on the defense of nationalism.
> 
> ...


She was a horrible partisan, respected by you people.
Get a grip.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You use the word “coward” a lot...makes me wonder what you’ve done to make you think you’re brave. From what you’ve said on here, it would appear that you’re a fat ass desk jockey who watches a bunch of sophomore right-wing econ videos on YouTube.
> Also you sound mad about Trump, bro.


Yawn


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


The sound of a fatass at a desk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The sound of a fatass at a desk.


Angry, aggrieved fatass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Angry, aggrieved fatass.


He aint no fatass.
I'll bet either one of you he's in better shape than you are.

Which dumbass will step up?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Angry, aggrieved fatass.


And drunk.

And stupid.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> All righty then.  What’s the kerfuffle this time, half-wits?
> 
> I’ve been on the can for a day now, what with this damn colostropy test upcoming.


My half wit is twice the size of three of your wits.
You know what? 
The doctor left em in there because he was so impressed.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was a horrible partisan, respected by you people.
> Get a grip.


Roberts was inducted into the Broadcasting & Cable Hall of Fame in 2000.[31][32] She was also cited as one of the 50 greatest women in the history of broadcasting by the American Women in Radio and Television.[28]

Roberts was a president of the Radio and Television Correspondents' Association.[11]


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was a horrible partisan, respected by you people.
> Get a grip.


Roberts won the Edward R. Murrow Award,[26] the Everett McKinley Dirksen Award for coverage of Congress[27] and a 1991 Emmy Award for her contribution to Who Is Ross Perot?[28] In 2000, she won the Walter Cronkite Award for Excellence in Journalism.[29]


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He aint no fatass.
> I'll bet either one of you he's in better shape than you are.
> 
> Which dumbass will step up?


Wanna bet? We running 100 meters? Or a mile? Or bike? You name it. Just not lifting weights for power but I will do anything else. And I’m 60.
He’s a fatass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Wanna bet? We running 100 meters? Or a mile? Or bike? You name it. Just not lifting weights for power but I will do anything else. And I’m 60.
> He’s a fatass.


But I play a mean ukulele.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Wanna bet? We running 100 meters? Or a mile? Or bike? You name it. Just not lifting weights for power but I will do anything else. And I’m 60.
> He’s a fatass.


Seems like fatass is amused...but he doesn’t want to race.
Meet me at the VA in Westwood. We can jump a little rope. Maybe run an obstacle course.  You know where that is, fake soldier boy? The real military folk don’t like Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And drunk.
> 
> And stupid.


Umm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Roberts won the Edward R. Murrow Award,[26] the Everett McKinley Dirksen Award for coverage of Congress[27] and a 1991 Emmy Award for her contribution to Who Is Ross Perot?[28] In 2000, she won the Walter Cronkite Award for Excellence in Journalism.[29]


That means shit, reporters are generally dickheads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems like fatass is amused...but he doesn’t want to race.
> Meet me at the VA in Westwood. We can jump a little rope. Maybe run an obstacle course.  You know where that is, fake soldier boy? The real military folk don’t like Trump.


He sure has your number though.
Fun to watch you dummies get all emotional.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But I play a mean ukulele.


Ok never mind the competition I will just hula.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Looks like McConnell has gone pinko, eh Ricky?
> Isn’t anybody that does anything against Trump a commie?
> 
> The Republican-controlled Senate on Tuesday unanimously passed a non-binding resolution calling on the Trump administration to release a complaint by a whistleblower from the intelligence community concerning President Donald Trump’s conduct with a foreign leader.


Hey genius, why didn’t the house vote today?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That means shit, reporters are generally dickheads.


So last week you posted an anti-higher education article.
You don’t like journalists.
The whole facts/experts/research thing not your bag, huh? It’s all just how you “feel” about things?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Seems like fatass is amused...but he doesn’t want to race.
> Meet me at the VA in Westwood. We can jump a little rope. Maybe run an obstacle course.  You know where that is, fake soldier boy?


You never cease to amuse my little Sea Lawyer


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> The real military folk don’t like Trump.


The real military?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> So last week you posted an anti-higher education article.
> You don’t like journalists.
> The whole facts/experts/research thing not your bag, huh? It’s all just how you “feel” about things?


Is that why you like min wage?  You feel like that’s what it should be?  You know the whole math thing?  The whole people should be able to negotiate their own wages even if it under cuts the union?  Are you anti competition like you think Trump is?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He sure has your number though.
> Fun to watch you dummies get all emotional.


The Feel-spolas.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people try to hook your anti trump wagon to whatever you can.  Plenty of yawns and laughs for you whining cowards.  Did you not know that this is a public forum.  Mueller was supposed to be your savior.  You pathetically recycle the issues that you hooked your little wagon to in the past because you have nothing left but impeachment.  Cowards.


You laughed and yawned because you are so set on your partisan BS that you're happy to ignore an actual young man killed by the North Koreans for nothing.

That is who you are.

And everyone now knows it.

And to be honest, everyone already knew it.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm so made at Trump.

FANDANGO is the American Elvis. Not some politician of some Asian country. 

I don't think I'll ever get over this. I might even support impeachment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Ok never mind the competition I will just hula.


Why no weightlifting?  Good for bone density and overall strength.  I do Pete Siscos static hold workout every 7 or so days.  1680 lbs leg press, 315 lbs shrugs, 135 lbs bicep curl, 405 lbs power clean, 315 Bench press close and wide grip.  I’ll hit the pool up for 1600 m twice a month and then spin off 25 miles Once  a month.  My off days I just do my 10k steps


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You laughed and yawned because you are so set on your partisan BS that you're happy to ignore an actual young man killed by the North Koreans for nothing.
> 
> That is who you are.
> 
> ...


It’s only a matter of time before your wagon hitches another ride.  Yawn.  Happy Trails.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm so made at Trump.
> 
> FANDANGO is the American Elvis. Not some politician of some Asian country.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get over this. I might even support impeachment.


Shocking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Angry, aggrieved fatass.


Iz has always had your number as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Ok never mind the competition I will just hula.


But only real men dance Hula.  No posing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz has always had your number as well.


That’s not saying much.  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> So last week you posted an anti-higher education article.
> You don’t like journalists.
> The whole facts/experts/research thing not your bag, huh? It’s all just how you “feel” about things?


I had a feeling trump was going to beat Hillary, what did the “experts” say?
How many times have the “expert researchers” predicted global warming would kill us all?
Isn’t it the “experts” that fuck up the weather forecast daily?
I have a feeling you are going to reply with nonsense, prove me wrong for once.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Messy, I have a feeling this is at the root of your emotional distress AKA sore loser syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

Here you go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

I am gonna help you dumb mother fuckers out,





pre·text
/ˈprēˌtekst/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_

a reason given in justification of a course of action that is not the real reason.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am gonna help you dumb mother fuckers out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s dirty. His own lawyer went to jail.
Hard for you to face, isn’t it? Quit spouting feelings...look at the facts.
How come all you Trumpies deal in feelings and not facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

"Greatest intellectual property theft of all time" seems t has China right where he wants em, where he can give them things for free, even our military secrets. Most dangerous person to democracy ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s dirty. His own lawyer went to jail.
> Hard for you to face, isn’t it? Quit spouting feelings...look at the facts.
> How come all you Trumpies deal in feelings and not facts.


Fact, Trump beat your horrible candidate.
Fact, it is your own fault.
Fact, if Obama wasn’t such a horrible president Trump would not be in office.
Fact, at least he isn’t Hillary.
Fact, nobody in this field can beat Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a feeling that huge story about Kavanaugh from way back (last week) was a big nothing burger.

I have a feeling this current trump story will be the same.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The real military?


Must be referring to antifa and the pussy hat patrol.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fact, Trump beat your horrible candidate.
> Fact, it is your own fault.
> Fact, if Obama wasn’t such a horrible president Trump would not be in office.
> Fact, at least he isn’t Hillary.
> Fact, nobody in this field can beat Trump.


Is Rudy writing your stuff?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s dirty. His own lawyer went to jail.
> Hard for you to face, isn’t it? Quit spouting feelings...look at the facts.
> How come all you Trumpies deal in feelings and not facts.


Speaking of facts, the lawyer went to jail, not the client.
The Democrats claim to be the party of feelings...
Unless of course you disagree with them, then you're labeled racist, homophobic, xenophobe, or worse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fact, Trump beat your horrible candidate.
> Fact, it is your own fault.
> Fact, if Obama wasn’t such a horrible president Trump would not be in office.
> Fact, at least he isn’t Hillary.
> Fact, nobody in this field can beat Trump.


Thank you Obama.
You gave us MAGA.
What a great legacy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s dirty. His own lawyer went to jail.
> Hard for you to face, isn’t it? Quit spouting feelings...look at the facts.
> How come all you Trumpies deal in feelings and not facts.


”Dirty” is a crime?


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Dirty” is a crime?


The best part of this inquiry as far as this forum is concerned is it puts to rest, forever, all of your phony claims of being patriotic.
In America, we hate the idea that a president would ask a foreign power to assist us with a campaign by digging dirt on an opponent. It’s an impeachable  offense. You have proven you don’t care about the American way of doing things. Ha!


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you Obama.
> You gave us MAGA.
> What a great legacy.


Trump is a crook, because Obama.
Makes sense.
I pretty sure Nixon was because LBJ, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is a crook, because Obama.
> Makes sense.
> I pretty sure Nixon was because LBJ, right?


More like Jimma gave us the Gip.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More like Jimma gave us the Gip.


Quick! Start talking about Biden. Change the subject. 
This transcript right after the collusion investigation is like Clinton soliciting a BJ while reading the Starr Report. Indescribably stupid. It’s like he said about shooting someone on 5th Avenue, his arrogance with his idiot supporters made him feel invulnerable.
“A perfect phone call.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have a feeling that huge story about Kavanaugh from way back (last week) was a big nothing burger.
> 
> I have a feeling this current trump story will be the same.


Impeachment is all they have left.  But none has ever been removed from office.  This investigation will probably still be going during term 2.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Quick! Start talking about Biden. Change the subject.
> This transcript right after the collusion investigation is like Clinton soliciting a BJ while reading the Starr Report. Indescribably stupid. It’s like he said about shooting someone on 5th Avenue, his arrogance with his idiot supporters made him feel invulnerable.
> “A perfect phone call.”


yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> The best part of this inquiry as far as this forum is concerned is it puts to rest, forever, all of your phony claims of being patriotic.
> In America, we hate the idea that a president would ask a foreign power to assist us with a campaign by digging dirt on an opponent. It’s an impeachable  offense. You have proven you don’t care about the American way of doing things. Ha!


The Mueller investigation wasn’t the American way?


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

I think Giuliani will be my favorite character in this inquiry. He’s the nono/Lion character.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Giuliani will be my favorite character in this inquiry. He’s the nono/Lion character.


You’re my favorite character.  All you Fries U grads are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Angry, aggrieved fatass.


The only thing worse than a fat ass is a no ass.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re my favorite character.  All you Fries U grads are.


I’m a Badger. Was that Fries U? I’m guessing you did not attend a 4-year university.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Mueller investigation wasn’t the American way?


It was. Lots of folks went to jail.
I forgot how many were jailed as a result of the Starr investigation. Help me out here.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Dirty” is a crime?


Crime makes a person "dirty".

T should feel blessed that he lives in a country with one of the best legal systems on Earth, under which system he cannot be punished for a crime until he is convicted in a court of law (or confesses), and must therefore be accorded the status of "innocent" until a court rules otherwise.

Here is a partial list of the crimes of which t is currently innocent --

-obtaining a false medical certificate in order to avoid the draft
-sexual assault and harassment on several occasions
-using political campaign funds to silence critics with payoffs, non-disclosure agreements, and threats of lawsuits
-using his position as President to enrich businesses of which he owns all or a substantial interest by sales to foreign governments
-using his position as President to enrich businesses of which he owns all or a substantial interest by directing the US military to buy from them
-running a fraudulent "University"
-using his position as President to promote businesses owned by his wife and by his children and their spouses
-issued Executive Orders to punish city and state governments that refused to align themselves with his politics
-encouraging senior government officials to commit perjury as a demonstration of their "loyalty" to him
-firing senior government officials who refused to commit perjury as a demonstration of their "loyalty" to him
-issued Executive Orders that discriminated against adherents of certain explicitly-named religions
-denied that members of his campaign staff had contact with Russian government officials during the 2016 Presidential campaign
-requested that DHS formulate a plan to use National Guard troops to round up suspected illegal aliens residing in the USA
-asked the Council of Economic Advisers to issue a false analysis of the economy
-hired industry lobbyists into government positions whose former office-holders had opposed the lobbyists' efforts
-made false accusation that Obama had wiretapped Trump Tower
-fired US Attorneys who were investigating possible crimes committed by his businesses and those of his supporters
-bragged about not paying taxes, saying that showed he was "smart"
-profited from real estate sales to wealthy Russians at prices well above the current market value of similar properties
-attempted to change the questions on the US Census coming up in 2020 in order to discourage participation by some minority groups
-incited violence against protestors at a political rally
-eliminated rules that had required internet service providers to ask permission from customers before disclosing or selling private information
-directed the EPA to provide false information about climate change and to remove correct information from its website
-suggested that he would eliminate the Constitutional system of checks and balances among the three equal branches of Federal government
-altered an official Weather Servicee hurricane warning map in an attempt to support his own false statements


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m a Badger. Was that Fries U? I’m guessing you did not attend a 4-year university.


Bulldog


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> It was. Lots of folks went to jail.
> I forgot how many were jailed as a result of the Starr investigation. Help me out here.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Crime makes a person "dirty".
> 
> T should feel blessed that he lives in a country with one of the best legal systems on Earth, under which system he cannot be punished for a crime until he is convicted in a court of law (or confesses), and must therefore be accorded the status of "innocent" until a court rules otherwise.
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of innocence.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 289939, member: 1585"

She was a horrible partisan, 
respected by you people.
*She was a Disgusting Partisan....You are very correct !*

Get a grip.
*They can't....*

/QUOTE

*......They oiled up their cheeks before insertion.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5399


*When you're older you should look back *
*at how you treated this President...*
*I KNOW you will be very ashamed of*
*the crap you threw at him....*
*Ta Ta...!*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

“I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people… The server, they say Ukraine has it.”


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> “I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike...
> 
> I guess you have one of your wealthy people…
> The server, they say Ukraine has it.”


*Oh my are you up for self inflicted pain....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *When you're older you should look back *
> *at how you treated this President...*
> *I KNOW you will be very ashamed of*
> *the crap you threw at him....*
> *Ta Ta...!*


Perhaps that’s the Bombshell news  ?!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Perhaps that’s the Bombshell news  ?!!


*Could very well be....*

*18 USC 2384*

*Yet you still want more....*

*




*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Could very well be....*
> 
> *18 USC 2384*
> 
> ...


. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Could very well be....*
> 
> *18 USC 2384*
> 
> ...


The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden
> stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about
> that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.
> Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you
> ...


*I'll bet it does....just the sound of that rake handle *
*against your bulbous nose is " Horrible "....*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'll bet it does....just the sound of that rake handle *
> *against your bulbous nose is " Horrible "....*
> 
> *
> ...


Is that your answer to Messy ? Defend it. I’m curious as to what excuse you’ll come up with now.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Could very well be....*
> 
> *18 USC 2384*
> 
> ...


Flames !


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Flames !


*Are you " Messy's " other half.....*

*" Messy " and Flames sittin in a tree...*
*K-I-SS-I-N-G....*
*Don't look now, it's an ugly sight to see....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


When you have nothing else to defend. We resort to the past.  Great job champ. What favor came out of that ?


nononono said:


> *Are you " Messy's " other half.....*
> 
> *" Messy " and Flames sittin in a tree...*
> *K-I-SS-I-N-G....*
> *Don't look now, it's an ugly sight to see....*


 

Come back nonono !!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of facts, the lawyer went to jail, not the client.
> The Democrats claim to be the party of feelings...
> Unless of course you disagree with them, then you're labeled racist, homophobic, xenophobe, or worse.


Poor baby.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> When you have nothing else to defend. We resort to the past.  Great job champ. What favor came out of that ?
> 
> View attachment 5401
> 
> Come back nonono !!


*You should not let your partner lick your back in public.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bulldog


Fresno State. I’m guessing.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that why you like min wage?  You feel like that’s what it should be?  You know the whole math thing?  The whole people should be able to negotiate their own wages even if it under cuts the union?  Are you anti competition like you think Trump is?


People need wage protection and environmental protection. 
It’s obvious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Poor baby, so hurt . . . did you answer the question about what came of that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5402


So, is the one? Again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor baby.


I got your baby hangin' you fuckin' toad...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor baby, so hurt . . . did you answer the question about what came of that?





Fishme1 said:


> When you have nothing else to defend. We resort to the past.  Great job champ. What favor came out of that ?



Sanctimonious post from a bunch of pious ass wipes.

“This can be solved, but it’s important for him to give me space; this is my last election, and after my election I will have more flexibility,”
BHO knew the American people would not approve of what he intended to do on missile defense...that's why he would not be candid. Could have cost the election.

*Anger in Europe as Barack Obama 'scraps missile defence shield'*
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/6201128/Anger-in-Europe-as-Barack-Obama-scraps-missile-defence-shield.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

And? Still digging eh . . . are you this worthless in real life as well?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sanctimonious post from a bunch of pious ass wipes.
> 
> “This can be solved, but it’s important for him to give me space; this is my last election, and after my election I will have more flexibility,”
> BHO knew the American people would not approve of what he intends to do on missile defense...that's why he would not be candid. Could have cost the election.
> ...


What paragraph ask if he can do him a favor ? 
Ha !


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is the one? Again?


Zzzzz.. wake me up when you got something good.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got your baby hangin' you fuckin' toad...


I’m here if you need a hug


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> What paragraph ask if he can do him a favor ?
> Ha !


*Hey ....Ballsack...there's video.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey ....Ballsack...there's video.*


Hi there !!


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Hi there !!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

As Nicole Wallace said when pulling away from coverage of t's presser, " We hate to do this but the president is lying" then they went on to detail his lies citing facts, real ones. Hilarious! 

. . . and oh yeah GO USA! BEAT THE UK!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Fresno State. I’m guessing.


3 strikes and you’re out.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Rick Wilson had been a Republican Party member and activist his entire career.  He's had enough of t --

I’ve been a skeptic of impeachment for three years, but something profound has changed my mind on the matter. It isn’t just the current smoking gun of Trump’s extortion plot with Ukraine, or the clumsy conspiracy of dunces inside the White House and out. It wasn’t even the obvious obstruction in the Mueller Report.

As impeachment looms, it’s important to remember that Donald Trump is less a president and more of a gigantic shit golem animated into a husky-size suit with the singular superpower of blowing up everything around him in order to save his own bloated ass. For all that he’s utterly obvious in his corruption, and as much as the case for impeachment is writ large with every tweet, I was a reluctant convert to the impeachment movement.​

https://www.thedailybeast.com/five-simple-rules-for-impeaching-our-president-donald-j-trump?ref=home


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 3 strikes and you’re out.


Well it ain't Yale.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> People need wage protection and environmental protection.
> It’s obvious.


People need the freedom to negotiate wages that don’t result in less than 40 hrs. and thus no other benefits.  Students need the freedom to negotiate wages that require no experience.  The government doesn’t protect the environment from the “real military”.  Come watch the Blue Angels at Miramar this weekend.  Take a look at the car pool lanes in California that were intended to encourage car pooling.  Until they (the government) decided to defeat that intent by selling Fast Track transponders.  Bit of a conondrum isn’t it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

"Turned out to be a nothing phone call."

"It was a nothing meeting."

"It doesn't matter what I said."

"We fell in love." . . . "He's a great leader."

"Fine people, on both sides."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

"There's a lot of talk about Biden's son."

"People are saying."

"A lot people think I should get a Nobel peace prize."

"People are saying."

"I don't know why it would be Russia."

"President Putin was very strong in his denial."

"People are saying."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Zzzzz.. wake me up when you got something good.


That’s just what I am thinking, it been 3 years and this is it? Again?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Hey nonono, bas hair day??


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Nicole Wallace said when pulling away from coverage of t's presser,
> " We hate to do this but the president is lying"
> then they went on to detail his lies citing facts, real ones.
> 
> ...


*Lies from a LIAR..........*
*Now ain't that an outlier.....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s just what I am thinking, it been 3 years and this is it? Again?


Don’t be a hypocrite. You know T F’d up.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Don’t be a hypocrite.
> You know T F’d up.


*Nah......but please continue....*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Well it ain't Yale.


Everything is a Yale compared to Fries U.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Don’t be a hypocrite. You know T F’d up.


How many times in the last 3 years have you people buried Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> The best part of this inquiry as far as this forum is concerned is it puts to rest, forever, all of your phony claims of being patriotic.
> In America, we hate the idea that a president would ask a foreign power to assist us with a campaign by digging dirt on an opponent. It’s an impeachable  offense. You have proven you don’t care about the American way of doing things. Ha!


We?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Impeachment is all they have left.  But none has ever been removed from office.  This investigation will probably still be going during term 2.


Can you please tell me why auntie Nancy didn’t call for a vote yesterday when she had everyone in the hizouse?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> It was. Lots of folks went to jail.
> I forgot how many were jailed ....


Not that many.  And certainly not the one you wanted.  That’s the American way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please tell me why auntie Nancy didn’t call for a vote yesterday when she had everyone in the hizouse?


 Because she knows they lose.  Again.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Sep 25, 2019)

I just remembered poor Paulie Manafort is still in jail.

Goodnight Paulie Nobail. 
Goodnight Mike Cohen.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not that many.  And certainly not the one you wanted.  That’s the American way.


“Not that many.” That makes sense if you have no ethics.
And yes, the American way is working.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because she knows they lose.  Again.


You don’t get it.
We already won.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because she knows they lose.  Again.


OBVI.
They got shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t get it.
> We already won.


Is that what you call it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2019)

Anyone want to bet a steak dinner that they don’t remove trump from office through impeachment?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to bet a steak dinner that they don’t remove trump from office through impeachment?


I see your endgame. 

25th Amendment.  Sweet.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to bet a steak dinner that they don’t remove trump from office through impeachment?


Who cares? He’s done. He can even serve a second term like W did, it didn't matter.
He hasn’t done anything so far and less to come!


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I see your endgame.
> 
> 25th Amendment.  Sweet.


Pence and top Republicans might usee that strategy if they felt that having t on the top of the ticket in 2020 would cost them more than just the Presidency.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Pence and top Republicans might usee that strategy if they felt that having t on the top of the ticket in 2020 would cost them more than just the Presidency.


It does. If a guy gets impeached in his first term and has to be saved by the Senate, lotsa luck to him and lotsa luck to GOP 2020. Trump is just a caricature and because of that the idiots will still vote for him.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

Do you know who is laughing through all this shit?

Putin.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

He asked a foreign power to investigate his political opponent.
“It’s all a hoax, folks.”
Too good.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> It does. If a guy gets impeached in his first term and has to be saved by the Senate, lotsa luck to him and lotsa luck to GOP 2020. Trump is just a caricature and because of that the idiots will still vote for him.


I can fantasize the conspiracy now -- "We'll make you President and protect you from impeachment if you promise not to do anything stupid and not to run in 2020."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> He asked a foreign power to investigate his political opponent.
> “It’s all a hoax, folks.”
> Too good.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

*As Democrats Prepare For Impeachment, Senate GOP Tees Up More Judicial Confirmations*
September 25th, 2019
_





Senate Judiciary Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-SC), speaks during a hearing on June 11, 2019. (Anna Moneymaker/Getty Images)

*As House Democrats moved forward with an impeachment inquiry of President Donald Trump Wednesday, the Senate Judiciary Committee convened confirmation hearings for five judicial nominees.*
*Wednesday’s candidates include two appeals court nominees and three trial court nominees.*
*Sarah Pitlyk, a trial court nominee who litigated for pro-life groups and clerked for Justice Brett Kavanaugh, bore the brunt of Democratic criticism at the hearing. *
_


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Read --

https://intelligence.house.gov/uploadedfiles/20190812_-_whistleblower_complaint_unclass.pdf

-- and weep.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Read --
> 
> https://intelligence.house.gov/uploadedfiles/20190812_-_whistleblower_complaint_unclass.pdf
> 
> -- and weep.


I like the cover-up of the call. That's always the best part.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

When t said yesterday that Pelosi was no longer Speaker of the House, was he trying to predict the future?  If both he and Pence are fatally implicated in this thing, she is next on the list of succession, according to the Presidential Succession Act of 1947.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I like the cover-up of the call. That's always the best part.


Negotiating with foreign leaders is one of the things Americans expect their Presidents to do.  They have often gotten away with breaking American law while doing it (see FDR and Churchill before the war) because the people and Congress realize that there might be greater good from giving him/her a little room to play with.

However, lying about it and covering it up are different things - see Nixon.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

It only takes a majority of the House to deliver a Bill of Impeachment to the Senate.  I think at this point that is a foregone conclusion.  

Impeachment requires 2/3 of the Senate, which for practical matters means at least 20 out of the 53 Republicans.  It is interesting to note that in both previous attempts to impeach a President, the vote to impeach was more than the majority of the Senate but less than 2/3.

Also yet to be tested is what power Mitch has to blockade or delay any Senate action on a House Bill of Impeachment.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to bet a steak dinner that they don’t remove trump from office through impeachment?


Nobody wants to be seen with you Sheriff. Let alone have a steak dinner with ya !


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Nobody wants to be seen with you Sheriff. Let alone have a steak dinner with ya !


not even by candle light?


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> not even by candle light?


Nope ! Haha


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to bet a steak dinner that they don’t remove trump from office through impeachment?


How about on the minute and second a retired vice admiral SEAL is fired, quits or gets Arkancided by the end of today.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


>


Moscow Mitch must be thrilled today that there is now written evidence of obstructing justice by locking down the Trump / Zelensky phone call.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How about on the minute and second a retired vice admiral
> SEAL is fired, quits or gets Arkancided by the end of today.


*To even insinuate that is a " Schiff-ty " crime...*
*The House has received a copy of your post........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Moscow Mitch must be thrilled today that there is now written evidence of obstructing justice by locking down the Trump / Zelensky phone call.


I see on my news feed that the white house inadvertently sent their talking points to dems, hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see on my news feed that the white house inadvertently sent their talking points to dems, hilarious.


Nice news feed, that was yesterday.
No wonder you are so behind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Nobody wants to be seen with you Sheriff. Let alone have a steak dinner with ya !


Yo Momma.
I didn’t think any of you really believed what you are pushing.
OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> not even by candle light?


Tell them I ain’t so bad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell them I ain’t so bad.


You think them no ass clowns are going to listen to me?


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You think them no ass clowns are
> going to listen to me?









*Ass Clowns having dinner...........Yuk Yuk...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

Seems those who became t-swallowers have left behind any semblance of conservative values, only holding on to a few key issues that attract one issue voters (guns, abortion, Israel), and abandoning the rest. All they have left is fear, insults and false accusations.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yo Momma.
> I didn’t think any of you really believed what you are pushing.
> OBVI.


A bit desperate to have company for dinner aren’t we.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 290405, member: 1707"

Seems those who became *t-swallowers* have left behind any semblance 
of conservative values, only holding on to a few key issues that attract 
one issue voters (guns, abortion, Israel), and abandoning the rest. 
All they have left is fear, insults and false accusations.

/QUOTE

*Seems the Forum " Tough Guy " has a liking for*
*sword swallowing....your projections of intimate*
*desires has become a daily disclosure and rather*
*desperate........*


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Republicans staying true to themselves, by approving a new Secretary of Labor who has spent his life fighting the working man on behalf of big business and fighting on behalf of the big banks...

Scalia spent much of his career as a partner in the Washington office of the Gibson, Dunn and Crutcher firm, where he rang up a string of victories in court cases on behalf of business interests challenging labor and financial regulations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> A bit desperate to have company for dinner aren’t we.


So you couldn’t get a hold of yo momma?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You think them no ass clowns are going to listen to me?


You are right, you are really pissing them off lately.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans staying true to themselves, by approving a new Secretary of Labor who has spent his life fighting the working man on behalf of big business and fighting on behalf of the big banks...
> 
> Scalia spent much of his career as a partner in the Washington office of the Gibson, Dunn and Crutcher firm, where he rang up a string of victories in court cases on behalf of business interests challenging labor and financial regulations.


Typical . . . "By screwing the working people of America it will free up more capital to create more minimum wage jobs without any benefits! So screw yourself, vote GOP! We are pro 2nd amendment, anti- abortion and want all the money to go to the wealthy!"


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

Rudy never fails to amuse.

I have advanced the theory that the 4nos character is only maintained here to be crazier than other posters and thus make them look sane by comparison.  I am beginning to suspect that Rudy is filling the same role for t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Rudy never fails to amuse.
> 
> I have advanced the theory that the 4nos character is only maintained here to be crazier than other posters and thus make them look sane by comparison.  I am beginning to suspect that Rudy is filling the same role for t.


yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical . . . "By screwing the working people of America it will free up more capital to create more minimum wage jobs without any benefits! So screw yourself, vote GOP! We are pro 2nd amendment, anti- abortion and want all the money to go to the wealthy!"


I never tire of watching Mrs.spola


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems those who became t-swallowers have left behind any semblance of conservative values, only holding on to a few key issues that attract one issue voters (guns, abortion, Israel), and abandoning the rest. All they have left is fear, insults and false accusations.


Fuck off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck off.


The T-bag is plastered on real good.  Can’t you tell?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Not only is t digging himself a deeper hole in the manure pile that is Trumpism with every tweet-load he throws out, but he has also in the last few days implicated Pence, Barr, and Pompeo as co-conspirators in his Ukraine fiasco.  There may be others as well, but those are the primary impeachables he is dragging in with himself.  So far - stay tuned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Not only is t digging himself a deeper hole in the manure pile that is Trumpism with every tweet-load he throws out, but he has also in the last few days implicated Pence, Barr, and Pompeo as co-conspirators in his Ukraine fiasco.  There may be others as well, but those are the primary impeachables he is dragging in with himself.  So far - stay tuned.


Yawn


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Can you guess which foreign leader is supporting t over the whistleblower nonsense?

No, wait, I hate those little games just designed to get people to post in response and everyone is going to correctly post "Putin" anyway.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

UCLA gets 20 million to study kindness.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Can you guess which foreign leader is supporting t over the whistleblower nonsense?
> 
> No, wait, I hate those little games just designed to get people to post in response and everyone is going to correctly post "Putin" anyway.


More of the Russian collusion we've heard so much about...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> More of the Russian collusion we've heard so much about...


Itʻs Mullet season again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> More of the Russian collusion we've heard so much about...


Are you this dense in the real world?


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you this dense in the real world?


This is the real world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> This is the real world.


You can't get punched in the nose in here.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you couldn’t get a hold of yo momma?


My mom doesn’t like racist ignorant people that spread propaganda on a soccer forum and are afraid to do it out in the open. 
Haha !


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> My mom doesn’t like racist ignorant people that spread propaganda on a soccer forum and are afraid to do it out in the open.
> Haha !


I’m not certain the good Sheriff is around now.  Something seems to have caught in his throat.  No idea what news might have frightened him off.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m not certain the good Sheriff is around now.  Something seems to have caught in his throat.  No idea what news might have frightened him off.


He came out after all !!


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't get punched in the nose in here.


*You ain't punchin ANYONE in the nose in real life.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

The ignorance, gullibility and straight up stupidity of those who worship t is astounding.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> He came out after all !!


*Fishsmell.....*
*Fishsmell.....*

*You know what the blind man said*
*as he walked past the fish factory...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

https://edition.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/09/27/jake-tapper-nixon-trump-army-of-trolls-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/this-week-in-politics/


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ignorance, gullibility and straight up stupidity of those who worship t is astounding.


I had something like this discussion with my daughter today.  She tentatively invited me to a social hour at a conference her organization is conducting in San Diego next month.  She said I could go if I dressed up as I did at my father's memorial service.  She also cautioned about being too outspoken.  I asked if there were likely to be any t supporters there, and if there were I said I would just ask them questions about their faith without criticizing them.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 290693, member: 3"

I had something like this discussion with my daughter today. 
She tentatively invited me to a social hour at a conference her
organization is conducting in San Diego next month. 
*Oh my......here we go....*

She said I could go if I dressed up as I did at my father's memorial service. 
*Bwwhhhhaaaaaaaa.......! Ha...clean up your act dead beat.*
*Your own family...not only that YOU posted the request..never show*
*your cards/torn underwear or a booger on your nose...Youuuu geek.*

She also cautioned about being too outspoken. 
*She courteously asked you too NOT BE A DICK. *
*Bwwwwhaaaaaaaa.....just don't be a dick.*

I asked if there were likely to be any t supporters there, and if there were I said
I would just ask them questions about their faith without criticizing them.
*Yur such a jackass......try keeping your mouth shut and your eyes/ears open.*
*You just might learn something....*

/QUOTE

*Yur post made my day.....*

*Can you just say ....*

*Please*

*and *

*Thank You.....*

*Mouth shut...eyes n ears open....*




*PS: Put some nice clothes on/cut your hair/shave your beard and ......stand up straight.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> I had something like this discussion with my daughter today.  She tentatively invited me to a social hour at a conference her organization is conducting in San Diego next month.  She said I could go if I dressed up as I did at my father's memorial service.  She also cautioned about being too outspoken.  I asked if there were likely to be any t supporters there, and if there were I said I would just ask them questions about their faith without criticizing them.


Good luck with that and be prepared for a whole lot of contradictions, hypocrisy and a bit of irony.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that and be prepared for a whole lot of contradictions, hypocrisy and a bit of irony.


Reading this and other online sources has prepared me, but someone might have a new angle that actually has some merit.

"What has he done for you?  What has he done for our culture?"


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

There is absolutely nothing to see in the transcripts of telephone calls between t and Putin and between t and MBS, so they will not be released.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Question of the hour - (things change too quickly for it to be "of the day") - will UK get rid of its leader before USA does?


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Question of the hour - (things change too quickly for it to be "of the day") -
> will UK get rid of its leader before USA does?


*What are you implying here sleaze bag....because if it's what I*
*think.....you'll deeply regret the internet trail YOU have left behind.*

*Scumbag...!*


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Prescient (from 1989)

https://dangerousminds.net/comments/robert_crumb_and_friends_flush_donald_trump_down_the_toilet_1989?fbclid=IwAR1Ee0wq1f4v5mZzygQLB8OaigzkbSTiC6-xN2a0j8yMCXN0GQHumDdNzqw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m not certain the good Sheriff is around now.  Something seems to have caught in his throat.  No idea what news might have frightened him off.


I know you aren’t stupid enough to believe that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> He came out after all !!


I know you are stupid enough to believe that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

September 28, 2019
*Sarah Palin and the Collapse of the Democrats*
By Gordon Wysong


The Democrats don’t have lousy Presidential nominee candidates merely because the good ones were keeping their powder dry.  A Black Swan candidate of 2008 is appreciably responsible for it, and no one seemed to notice.  When Sarah Palin became the focus of the hopes of committed conservatives, the swamp did everything in its power to destroy her.  Venal Republican operatives were so beset with personal jealousy, they were willing to crash the ship on the rocks to ensure against her ascendancy.

They won their battle, sadly.  But, a single line -- just one -- provided the foundation for conservatives.  Mrs. Palin told America “Do you know the difference between a hockey mom and a pit bull?  Lipstick!”

In one succinct line she captured the commitment and determination of conservatives seeking to protect something they love.

Fast forward a year, and those same conservatives saw Obama trying to destroy that which they love and without hesitation, these conservatives jumped into a new political movement.  Bolstered by their belief that Sarah Palin was an everyday somebody like them, and infuriated by her maltreatment, they populated the ranks of the Tea Party.  They were determined to protect America. Within months, they were activists.

Then in 2010, the Tea Party revolt wiped out the budding careers of a huge number of Democrats -- about 1000 existing Democrat officeholders were sent packing, as were a large number of what the Democrats thought were viable challengers.  It was not just a loss; it was the creation of a schism in Democrat Party, one that has gotten worse in the nine years since.






This one election left them without a pool of sane people at the party’s center. The old guard in ultrasafe districts continued their careers, but had no one to mentor.  The modestly experienced Democrats were gone, and the highest priority for the party was recruiting replacements.  In this, they made the only choice they could; they went for youthful rookies. And over the last four election cycles they continued the strategy, building on its limited success.  They forgot or never recognized the risk -- that the new youth party was opposed to their system.

Too much of a good thing is a lesson taught by such experiences as eating green apples, but no one in Democrat leadership ever thought such a thing was possible.  Thus, the election of a cadre of young socialists and now Muslims has split their party into two distinct factions.  These two factions are the old entrenched officeholders and the super radicals following the path of a non-Democrat Bernie Sanders -- loyal to their delusions, not their party. Neither faction excites the other, and both alienate conservatives and many independent voters.

Out of this divided party we see candidates for the Democratic presidential nomination struggling to distinguish their candidacies because they all lack gravitas, magnetic personalities, and records of leadership.  This despite the fact that the candidates the Democrats have fielded are the creme de la creme in their party.  

We conservatives are all a bit paranoid, so we see a lot of speculation that the Democrats will field a star player at just the right moment.  Michelle, Hillary, or some unknowable superstar are supposed to be on the sidelines.  This is unlikely. Losing is easy enough without turning to another false hope, and an intraparty war would result from anyone trying to seize the nomination.  No one need think about a new messiah figure suddenly appearing.  The Democrats don’t have one.

For the nomination, the candidates must appeal to one or the other of these bifurcated wings of a now divided party.  Each must assess which wing will actually control the nomination, and the passivity of the old guard has led the candidates to believe in the ascendant wing of radical neophytes.  Only one candidate made an effort to straddle the divide, and she, Tulsi Gabbard, was immediately spanked for her disloyalty and threatened with exile from any further debates.  Neither faction is invested in compromisers, so the forced choice of factions is the only route to the top.

Biden is the old guard faction’s leading candidate, followed by none of the others. (It will not end well for Joe.)  The balance of the candidates are not even trying to appeal to the old guard, since Joe had crowded them out, instead, they all are looking for the biggest slice of the remainder of the pie.

The schism which has done this has roots in the Tea Party, and one of their great inspirations, the candidacy of Sarah Palin. She’ll never be credited.  But, when the loony leftists finally choose their loony candidate, Sarah will be a large factor in the evolution, which brought the Democrat Party so low.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

__
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/09/27/breaking-intel-community-secretly-changed-whistle-blower-rules-allow-trump-ukraine-complaint-just-days-filed/
_BREAKING: Intel Community Secretly Changed the Whistle-Blower Rules to Allow the Trump-Ukraine Complaint Just Days Before It Was Filed

Posted at 6:30 pm on September 27, 2019 by Bonchie

 







This is a major, major development in the Trump-Ukraine saga and it points exactly at what a lot of people suspected.


The Federalist’s Sean Davis has discovered that the intel community secretly changed the rules governing whistle-blowers, including amending the required form, in order to allow 2nd hand information to suffice. This happened just days before the Trump-Ukraine whistle-blower filed his complaint.
_


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Feels good to be an American this morning. As I have always said here, we have enough checks and balances that the system always prevails.
We have witnessed Watergate, Iran/Contra, Monicagate, the Russian election tampering investigation and now the Ukraine impeachment inquiry. 
The system at work. 
How many went to jail or resigned in each one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Feels good to be an American this morning. As I have always said here, we have enough checks and balances that the system always prevails.
> We have witnessed Watergate, Iran/Contra, Monicagate, the Russian election tampering investigation and now the Ukraine impeachment inquiry.
> The system at work.
> How many went to jail or resigned in each one?


At least he isn’t Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

September 28, 2019
*Judge Napolitano's Descent into Foolishness*
By Daniel John Sobieski
Consistent with Fox News Channel's continued listing to port, which I wrote about in my July 31, 2019 American Thinker article "Fox Veers Left," Fox News legal analyst Judge Andrew Napolitano, once a staunch defender of objective truth, has provoked a firestorm with his agreement with Democratic clown car passenger Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) that President Trump committed a crime in his July 25 phone conversation with Ukraine president Volodymyr Zelensky. As Fox News reported:

Judge Andrew Napolitano told Fox News host Shepard Smith on Tuesday that the president effectively confessed to a crime when he admitted he asked Ukraine to investigate former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter.

Napolitano, a Fox News senior judicial analyst, had framed President Trump's earlier statement as an admission that he tried to "solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government."

"So that to which the president has admitted is in and of itself a crime," Smith followed. Napolitano responded, "yes," and claimed it was the same crime former Special Counsel Robert Mueller investigated as part of the long-running Russia investigation.

Napolitano's comments constituted as much of a parody of the truth as the fable spun by House Intelligence Committee chairman Schiff's recent interrogation of acting director of National Intelligence Joseph Maguire over the transcript of the call, which suggests nothing of the sort. Zelensky himself said he was not "pushed" by Trump into investigating the corruption of the Bidens. So there was no quid pro quo, no bribe of a foreign leader to interfere in the 2020 election as reported by a "whistleblower" who was not a member of the Intelligence Community and had no firsthand knowledge of the call. What was Napolitano talking about?

That is what prominent Washington, D.C. Republican attorney and Fox News guest Joseph diGenova wanted to know when he was a guest on _Tucker Carlson Tonight on September 25_:

CARLSON: Joe diGenova is a former U.S. attorney for the District of Columbia, a federal prosecutor and he joins us tonight. Joe, thanks so much for coming on.

JOE DIGENOVA, FORMER U.S. ATTORNEY FOR THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA: You bet.

CARLSON: So it's hard with a story this political to get to the basic legal questions here. So to what the president did or said he did in this conversation with the head of state of Ukraine. Now, I heard to the effect on our air, I heard Judge Andrew Napolitano say that what the president has admitted to doing is a crime. Quote, "it is a crime." Is it a crime? You're a former federal prosecutor.

DIGENOVA: Well, I think Judge Napolitano is a fool. And I think what he said today is foolish. No, it is not a crime. Let me underscore emphatically that nothing that the president said on that call or what we think he said on that call constitutes a crime. And even if he had said, you're not going to get the money, it would not be a crime. 

That has sparked somewhat of a feud between Carlson and Fox News host Shepard Smith, and probably between diGenova and Napolitano. It's not the first time Napolitano has done a mind melt with the Deep State swamp creatures, insisting earlier that despite the failure of the Mueller probe to show it, President Trump was guilty of obstruction of justice in the Russiagate investigation. This goofy claim was roundly debunked and repudiated by none other than legal scholar and Harvard Law School professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz. As reported by Real Clear Politics:

In an interview cited by the president on Twitter, legal scholar Alan Dershowitz makes the case for why FOX News judicial analyst Andrew Napolitano is wrong when he says the Mueller report demonstrates that President Trump committed obstruction of justice[.] ...

ANDREW NAPOLITANO: When the president asked Corey Lewandowski, his former campaign manager, to get Mueller fired, that is obstruction of justice. When the president asked his then–White House counsel to get Mueller fired and then lie about it, that's obstruction of justice. When the president asked Don McGahn to go back to the special counsel and change his testimony that's obstruction of justice[.] ... But ordering obstruction to save himself from the consequences of his own behavior is unlawful, defenseless and condemnable.

FOX NEWS HOST: Do you agree? Is this obstruction of justice?

ALAN DERSHOWITZ: I do not agree. I think Judge Napolitano is terrific and we often agree about the law, but in my introduction to the Mueller report, I go through the elements of obstruction of justice. The act itself has to be illegal. It can't be an act that is authorized under Article Two of the Constitution.

And it would help if there was actually a crime being investigated. What was the crime committed by Trump that was being investigated by Robert Mueller? There was none, and the whole Mueller investigation may have been triggered by a real crime: the fraud committed on the FISA Court by Obama's DOJ and FBI.

Time was when Napolitano was as suspicious as the rest of us about the Deep State coup and the Obama administration's role in it. As Peter Barry Chowka notes in his excellent piece on the Smith-Carlson feud, something changed Judge Napolitano:

When I wrote about the first public skirmishes in this internal Fox News war in March 2018, Smith — a consistent critic of President Trump — was critical of Napolitano for defending the 45th POTUS. More recently, Napolitano has shifted ground and can be counted on to sound more like a CNN or MSNBC commentator when the subject of Donald Trump comes up.

I have an idea what triggered Napolitano's attitude change. His defense of Donald Trump's claim that Trump Tower was wiretapped by the Obama administration got him fired. Fox took him off the air and suspended him for saying what we all know now to be the case: that even friendly governments were used to set Trump up. Upon his return, perhaps as part of a deal, he began to sing a different tune, agreeing with the likes of Robert Mueller and his "pit bull," Andrew Weissmann.

As it turned out, Trump and Trump Tower were being wiretapped and surveilled on President Obama'a orders, if not by the British. Certainly, the British have resisted the declassification of all documents related to FISA abuse by Obama's FBI and DOJ, lest their role in Russiagate be exposed. And let us not forget that former MI6 officer Christopher Steele, namesake of the infamous Steele dossier, was a British agent. As the Daily Caller reported:

Top British spy officials are resisting a push by Republicans to declassify FBI documents related to the Russia investigation, according to a Telegraph report.

Officials with MI6, Britain's equivalent to the CIA, have warned the Trump White House that releasing the documents could hinder intelligence gathering operations, The Telegraph reported.

Trump said he is "very seriously" declassifying a slew of FBI and Department of Justice (DOJ) documents that would shed light on the origins of the FBI's investigation into possible collusion between the Trump campaign and Russian government.

The MI6 opposition also raises the possibility that British officials are concerned the sought-after documents contain information that could be embarrassing to the British government.

Alan Dershowitz and Joe diGenova are right. Judge Napolitano has gone over to the dark side of the Force and is currently sailing on the liberal ship of fools captained by Adam Schiff.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you aren’t stupid enough to believe that.


I’d hoped my thoughts and prayers would be answered.  Alas, you’re back.


----------



## Friesland (Sep 28, 2019)

The craziest thing about Don the Con is he really and truly cannot stop conning. He has a pathological addiction to theft and rule breaking. If he was able, like a normal con, to simply stop after Mueller came out, and start being mildly likable, 2020 would have been a cake-walk for him. He'd get to pardon whoever he wants, stumble into retirement milking more foreign despots for money and favors.

But the thing those of us who were unlucky enough to grow up around Don the Con know is - he can't help himself. Whenever he leaves the WH, he will leave after selling all the furniture, and with the silver in his depends.

The only good thing about this is, he will con and con until someone or something finally stops him; if, indeed, anything does. Only when he finally believe he can't sell one more doorhandles will he declare political bankruptcy and head for the back door.

And everyone will be SHOCKED that he was not on the up-and-up. And Paulie will still be in jail. Lol.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Prescient (from 1989)
> 
> https://dangerousminds.net/comments/robert_crumb_and_friends_flush_donald_trump_down_the_
> toilet_1989?fbclid=IwAR1Ee0wq1f4v5mZzygQLB8OaigzkbSTiC6-xN2a0j8yMCXN0GQHumDdNzqw


*Figures that that's the kind of Democratic*
* " Pulp Fantasy " crap you would search for....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The craziest thing about Don the Con is he really and truly cannot stop conning. He has a pathological addiction to theft and rule breaking. If he was able, like a normal con, to simply stop after Mueller came out, and start being mildly likable, 2020 would have been a cake-walk for him. He'd get to pardon whoever he wants, stumble into retirement milking more foreign despots for money and favors.
> 
> But the thing those of us who were unlucky enough to grow up around Don the Con know is - he can't help himself. Whenever he leaves the WH, he will leave after selling all the furniture, and with the silver in his depends.
> 
> ...


*You subscribe to the same " Pulp Fantasy " comic rag as Spola.....
Filthy birds of a feather flock together...*


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The craziest thing about Don the Con is he really and truly cannot stop conning. He has a pathological addiction to theft and rule breaking. If he was able, like a normal con, to simply stop after Mueller came out, and start being mildly likable, 2020 would have been a cake-walk for him. He'd get to pardon whoever he wants, stumble into retirement milking more foreign despots for money and favors.
> 
> But the thing those of us who were unlucky enough to grow up around Don the Con know is - he can't help himself. Whenever he leaves the WH, he will leave after selling all the furniture, and with the silver in his depends.
> 
> ...


I was reading a book on a totally unrelated topic, and in that book they related the way that Prussian General Staff used to rate upcoming young officers.

Type 1 - Smart and energetic
Type 2 - Smart and lazy
Type 3 - Stupid and energetic
Type 4 - Stupid and lazy

Type 1 officers were groomed for the General Staff someday. Type 2 officers would be routed into mid-level commands where they could be trusted to be competent and would not upset the established order.  Type 4 officers would be frozen at the lower ranks until they were let go for some inexcusable action or evenually left on their own.  Type 3 officers were the problem - they didn't know what they were doing but went ahead and did it anyway.

T is a Type 3 --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’d hoped my thoughts and prayers would be answered.  Alas, you’re back.


Umm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’d hoped my thoughts and prayers would be answered.  Alas, you’re back.


Get a grip.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The craziest thing about Don the Con is he really and truly cannot stop conning. He has a pathological addiction to theft and rule breaking. If he was able, like a normal con, to simply stop after Mueller came out, and start being mildly likable, 2020 would have been a cake-walk for him. He'd get to pardon whoever he wants, stumble into retirement milking more foreign despots for money and favors.
> 
> But the thing those of us who were unlucky enough to grow up around Don the Con know is - he can't help himself. Whenever he leaves the WH, he will leave after selling all the furniture, and with the silver in his depends.
> 
> ...


So, is this the one? Again?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get a grip.


You’re not still posting that red state crap nobody reads, are you?

Do I need to pull out my blue state parody crap to embarrass you again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You’re not still posting that red state crap nobody reads, are you?
> 
> Do I need to pull out my blue state parody crap to embarrass you again?


Umm.
I don’t remember you doing that, evah.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm.
> I don’t remember you doing that, evah.


Too bad.  Try reading the 15 pages of the whistleblower report, the IG letter and Trump’s shake down call with Ukraine. Then we can chat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Too bad.  Try reading the 15 pages of the whistleblower report, the IG letter and Trump’s shake down call with Ukraine. Then we can chat.


I read enough of your lies in here, no need for more stories .


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read enough of your lies in here, no need for more stories .


Cite one lie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read enough of your lies in here, no need for more stories .


Bullshit smells like bullshit.
No engineering degree needed to understand its close proximity.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You’re not still posting that red state crap nobody reads, are you?
> 
> Do I need to pull out my blue state parody crap to embarrass you again?


Wait, you’re not suggesting the Red State stuff isn’t parody, are you?


----------



## Friesland (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Again?


Nobody knows when the GOP will decide to dump him. But I do know he won't stop stuffing his pockets until he has to...

But the real question is Why, why, why isn't Killary in Jail?!! and what about O'Bummer!!!!

Life isn't fair!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Nobody knows when the GOP will decide to dump him. But I do know he won't stop stuffing his pockets until he has to...
> 
> But the real question is Why, why, why isn't Killary in Jail?!! and what about O'Bummer!!!!
> 
> Life isn't fair!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaa!!!!!


Hillary was bad news. Look at all the crooks around her that are in jail! Cohen, Manafort, Flynn. Many more. How did she escape?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Wait, you’re not suggesting the Red State stuff isn’t parody, are you?


Ask Schiff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hillary was bad news. Look at all the crooks around her that are in jail! Cohen, Manafort, Flynn. Many more. How did she escape?


She and you probably wishes she had been put in jail, she and you would have had an excuse for getting beat by this guy.
Ha


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bullshit smells like bullshit.
> No engineering degree needed to understand its close proximity.


Ah, poor baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Hillary was bad news. Look at all the crooks around her that are in jail! Cohen, Manafort, Flynn. Many more. How did she escape?


Everyone around her is a criminal . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.dailycaller.com/2019/09/28/new-video-trudeau-blackface


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

Flashback: Watch When Dems Scorned Impeaching a President “For Political Battles”

Posted at 6:00 pm on September 28, 2019 by Nick Arama

_ 







Democrats have been pushing impeachment pretty much since President Donald Trump was elected.


Then there’s Mad Maxine, Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA). Now she’s been on a hate-filled rant even before Trump won in 2016. Everyone recalls how she even encouraged people to “get up in” the faces of Trump officials and “push back” wherever her minions might see those officials, which was then followed by a number of officials being harassed. Waters preached against impeachment and hatred, and not being oblivious to what the people say. 


pic.twitter.com/w5ZFFcyKXP

— Rich Weinstein (@phillyrich1) December 17, 2018



Thanks to Rich Weinstein for digging up some of these great videos.

Perhaps the best was Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY) who warned about “impeaching over politics,” that Democrats might demand payback and try to impeach a Republican president if the GOP dared go after Clinton. You think? 

Let’s talk about impeachment pic.twitter.com/mxEbJNevvX

— Rich Weinstein (@phillyrich1) December 17, 2018



But here Democrats are now, doing everything they can to push impeachment over politics, even knowing they will fail to convict in the Senate if they were to manage to impeach in the House. And even knowing that about 60% of America is against it, against them overturning the results of an election. 


From NY Post: 

That the Democrats have been talking impeachment since before Trump was even sworn in has made the voters a bit cynical about them. “I’m like, yeah, boy who cried wolf,” Donna Burgraff, a Tennessee independent who voted for Barack Obama and Donald Trump, told the Times. “You’ve got to have something big, and I haven’t seen something big.” One Times reporter said she spoke to six middle-of-the-road voters, and all of them vehemently opposed impeachment.

The Clinton impeachment saga lasted six months. If it takes six months this time, it’ll wrap up just seven months before the next election. Why bother? The voters will have their say soon enough. And impeachment will eat Washington. Nothing else will get done. This should matter to Democrats, because it looked as if they might get at least some of their gun-control ideas passed into law. Not anymore. Gun control has been pushed off the back burner and disappeared behind the stove.

If impeachment goes on for the next several months, Democrats will hardly be able to go to the voters and claim they delivered anything for them. Republicans in swing districts where gun control is popular might well say, “Look, we may have had a consensus to do something on this, but the Democrats decided to waste all of our time playing politics.”

And if all they get out of all this, Democratic voters will eat them alive and Trump will sail into office in 2020.
_


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

“To me the striking thing — what’s so revealing is what it reveals about Trump. Almost astonishing gullibility on Trump’s part. This is someone who, I think, believes this tin foil hat stuff that Giuliani is feeding to him, the idea that Hillary Clinton’s e-mail server is in the basement in the Ukraine. The idea that it wasn’t the Russians attacking the election in 2016, it was Ukrainians trying to elect Hillary Clinton. To me that is astonishing, and it would be amusing if not for the fact that this person is president of the United States.”  -- Presidential historian Chris Whipple


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Sep 29, 2019)

It's almost cute how little Don the Con knows about US laws and criminal procedure, if he weren't president and all...

Maybe he should have taken a Poli Sci course or two at Penn. Alvin Rubinstein taught a good one - and he would have gotten to read Camp of the Saints so he could do book-club with his buddy Steve "Acid Washed" Bannon.

Oh well. I'm sure he'll do plenty of reading when he's done with all this international conning.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I was reading a book on a totally unrelated topic, and in that book they related the way that Prussian General Staff used to rate upcoming young officers.
> 
> Type 1 - Smart and energetic
> Type 2 - Smart and lazy
> ...


*You " were " the enlisted type .....

E-0 Lying fuck who can do repetitive work....
*


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah, poor baby.


*Poor poor baby...*
*Yep.....that's you Ratshitpatrol...*
*Still soiling em as an adult....*

*




*


----------



## Friesland (Sep 29, 2019)

Apparently Don the Con thinks we are headed for Civil War,

But, due to his bone spurs, he will not be able to participate. Sad.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Apparently Don the Con thinks we are headed for Civil War,
> 
> But, due to his bone spurs, he will not be able to participate. Sad.


I told my wife when he was elected that him leaving, via the next election or otherwise,  could be a question of which side the military takes.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I told my wife when he was elected that him leaving, via the next election or otherwise,  could be a question of which side the military takes.


T has the NRA on his side.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> T has the NRA on his side.


Military is on our side, though, so he loses.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Military is on our side, though, so he loses.


Gen. Mattis quit in disgust.  Gen. Flynn supported t but is now in jail.

Who else?


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Gen. Mattis quit in disgust.  Gen. Flynn supported t but is now in jail.
> 
> Who else?


Joint Chiefs. They spoke up after Charlottesville and that’s when we knew that the service branches were for America and not Trump.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Joint Chiefs. They spoke up after Charlottesville and that’s when we knew that the service branches were for America and not Trump.


All the Joint Chiefs during this period will have best-selling biographies coming out soon, I imagine, with themes like "How I saved America".


----------



## Friesland (Sep 29, 2019)

In other good news... Check the Austrian elections:

Support for Austria’s Freedom party (FPÖ) has plunged by more than a third as voters punished the far-right group in national elections for a corruption scandal that brought down the government.
The former chancellor Sebastian Kurz, 33, looks certain to reclaim his position as the youngest leader in the world after his conservative People’s party (ÖVP) secured 37.1% of the vote – its best result since 2002.
The Green party was the other big winner on Sunday, achieving its best result at national elections with 14%. The centre-left Social Democratic party (SPÖ) plummeted to a historically low 21.7% but was still the second-biggest party.
The FPÖ – whose former leader Heinz-Christian Strache resigned in Mayafter a covertly filmed video showed the then vice-chancellor offering lucrative public contractsin exchange for campaign support to a woman he believed to be the niece of a Russian oligarch – came third with 16.1%, a drop of about 10 percentage points.

Additionally, Netanyahu failed to form a government...

Trump impeachment...

Boris' troubles...

Been a good day for anti-authoritarianism. Happy New Year!


----------



## Friesland (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> All the Joint Chiefs during this period will have best-selling biographies coming out soon, I imagine, with themes like "How I saved America".


As long as they do save America, I hope every one of them sells millions.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

Threatening a prospective witness to a Congressional committee is in itself an impeachable offense.

Raising threats of a civil war may be also, but even if not, it should be discussed among Pence and the Cabinet whether that is sufficient grounds for them to remove t under their 25th Amendment powers.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Threatening a prospective witness to a Congressional committee is in itself an impeachable offense.
> 
> Raising threats of a civil war may be also, but even if not, it should be discussed among Pence and the Cabinet whether that is sufficient grounds for them to remove t under their 25th Amendment powers.


Yes, Trump's meltdown with those comments certainly help prove his lack of fitness and abuse of power.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Another commie hired by Trump...

Thomas P. Bossert, who served as Mr. Trump’s first homeland security adviser, said he told the president there was no basis to the theory that Ukraine, not Russia, intervened in the 2016 election and did so on behalf of the Democrats. Speaking out for the first time, Mr. Bossert said he was “deeply disturbed” that Mr. Trump nonetheless tried to get Ukraine’s president to produce damaging information about Democrats.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 291042, member: 1715"

In other good news... Check the Austrian elections:

Support for Austria’s Freedom party (FPÖ) has plunged by more than a 
third as voters punished the far-right group in national elections for a 
corruption scandal that brought down the government.
The former chancellor Sebastian Kurz, 33, looks certain to reclaim his position 
as the youngest leader in the world after his conservative People’s party (ÖVP)
secured 37.1% of the vote – its best result since 2002.
The Green party was the other big winner on Sunday, achieving its best 
result at national elections with 14%. 
The centre-left Social Democratic party (SPÖ) plummeted to a historically 
low 21.7% but was still the second-biggest party.
The FPÖ – whose former leader Heinz-Christian Strache resigned in Mayafter a 
covertly filmed video showed the then vice-chancellor offering lucrative 
public contractsin exchange for campaign support to a woman he believed to 
be the niece of a Russian oligarch – came third with 16.1%, a drop of about 10 
percentage points.

Additionally, Netanyahu failed to form a government...

Trump impeachment...

Boris' troubles...

Been a good day for anti-authoritarianism. Happy New Year!

/QUOTE

*A.  Netanyahu is not out.

" In the absence of a viable Likud–Blue and White coalition, 
it was the minute numerical advantage of Netanyahu’s 
electoral bloc (56 to Gantz’s 55, with 61 needed for a majority) 
that convinced Rivlin to approach him first. "

B. Trump is not out.

It's a complete sham and Nancy Pelosi will go down along with
all of the Democrats over this one........

C. Boris is not out.

And Brexit WILL happen...the CITIZENS of the UK voted for it !

Anymore FAKE News you want to present....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> T has the NRA on his side.


The Democrats have antifa on their side


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats have antifa on their side


Are you equating NRA with Antifa?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you equating NRA with Antifa?


Don't expect a straight forward answer . . . at least not an answer to the actual question you asked.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m tired.  Tired of having to stress this point.  At least Secretary of State Mike Pompeo was not on the Ukraine call where Trump broke at least three federal laws.  If he was, I’m sure he would have said something.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you equating NRA with Antifa?


Just pointing out a fact Magoo...
Who would you rather have on your side?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't expect a straight forward answer . . . at least not an answer to the actual question you asked.


Hey Daffy, you stupid wanker...how ya doing pinhead?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2019)

In Japan they are laughing at t saying that Abe beat t badly in the latest trade pact. Also they can see that what t wanted was only something his base would believe, cause t told them to.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you equating NRA with Antifa?


*NRA is a positive movement for America.*
*ANTIFA is an EVIL bowl movement on America. *


*You cut your hair/shave your beard....*
*You get some decent clothes.....*
*You keep your mouth shut ......*
*You stand up straight ..........*
*Did you do all of the above this weekend..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Umm.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Still winning!

"The report was issued today by Timothy R. Fiore, CPSM, C.P.M., Chair of the Institute for Supply Management®(ISM®) Manufacturing Business Survey Committee: “The September PMI®registered 47.8 percent, a decrease of 1.3 percentage points from the August reading of 49.1 percent. The New Orders Index registered 47.3 percent, an increase of 0.1 percentage point from the August reading of 47.2 percent. The Production Index registered 47.3 percent, a 2.2-percentage point decrease compared to the August reading of 49.5 percent. The Employment Index registered 46.3 percent, a decrease of 1.1 percentage points from the August reading of 47.4 percent. The Supplier Deliveries Index registered 51.1 percent, a 0.3-percentage point decrease from the August reading of 51.4 percent. The Inventories Index registered 46.9 percent, a decrease of 3 percentage points from the August reading of 49.9 percent. The Prices Index registered 49.7 percent, a 3.7-percentage point increase from the August reading of 46 percent. The New Export Orders Index registered 41 percent, a 2.3-percentage point decrease from the August reading of 43.3 percent. The Imports Index registered 48.1 percent, a 2.1-percentage point increase from the August reading of 46 percent.

“Comments from the panel reflect a continuing decrease in business confidence. September was the second consecutive month of PMI®contraction, at a faster rate compared to August. *Demand*contracted, with the New Orders Index contracting at August levels, the Customers’ Inventories Index moving toward ‘about right’ territory and the Backlog of Orders Index contracting for the fifth straight month (and at a faster rate). The New Export Orders Index continued to contract strongly, a negative impact on the New Orders Index. *Consumption*(measured by the Production and Employment indexes) contracted at faster rates, again primarily driven by a lack of demand, contributing negative numbers (a combined 3.3-percentage point decrease) to the PMI®calculation. *Inputs*— expressed as supplier deliveries, inventories and imports — were again lower in September, due to inventory tightening for the fourth straight month. This resulted in a combined 3.3-percentage point decline in the Supplier Deliveries and Inventories indexes. Imports contraction slowed. Overall, inputs indicate (1) supply chains are meeting demand and (2) companies are continuing to closely match inventories to new orders. Prices decreased for the fourth consecutive month, but at a slower rate.

“Global trade remains the most significant issue, as demonstrated by the contraction in new export orders that began in July 2019. Overall, sentiment this month remains cautious regarding near-term growth,” says Fiore.

Of the 18 manufacturing industries, three reported growth in September: Miscellaneous Manufacturing; Food, Beverage & Tobacco Products; and Chemical Products. The 15 industries reporting contraction in September — in the following order — are: Apparel, Leather & Allied Products; Printing & Related Support Activities; Wood Products; Electrical Equipment, Appliances & Components; Textile Mills; Paper Products; Fabricated Metal Products; Plastics & Rubber Products; Petroleum & Coal Products; Primary Metals; Transportation Equipment; Nonmetallic Mineral Products; Machinery; Furniture & Related Products; and Computer & Electronic Products."


https://www.instituteforsupplymanagement.org/ismreport/mfgrob.cfm?SSO=1


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Big beautiful steel is back!

markets
*As Bankrupt Steelmaker Closes Plant, Governor Points to Tariffs*
By
Jeremy Hill
October 1, 2019, 8:05 AM PDT

Bayou Steel Group filed for Chapter 11 protection in Delaware
Louisiana is dependent on tariffed metals, state official says

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-01/as-bankrupt-steelmaker-closes-plant-governor-points-to-tariffs


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Perhaps someone should tell Bibi he's not out... He'll appreciate knowing he doesn't have to appear in court this week...

politics
*Netanyahu Will Return Mandate to Rivlin, Jerusalem Post Says*
By
Matthew G Miller
September 28, 2019, 11:19 AM PDT


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-28/netanyahu-will-return-mandate-to-rivlin-jerusalem-post-says


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Better.




Nonononono said:


> I’m tired.  Tired of having to stress this point.  At least Secretary of State Mike Pompeo was not on the Ukraine call where Trump broke at least three federal laws.  If he was, I’m sure he would have said something.


Umm, to who?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey, today is shaping up to be a pretty ok day too:

Collins resigns (yesterday) pleads guilty (today)

Drunken Hunger gets a trial date.

Seb Gorka is out of the country.

Everything is a little more lovely, all the way around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Still winning!
> 
> "The report was issued today by Timothy R. Fiore, CPSM, C.P.M., Chair of the Institute for Supply Management®(ISM®) Manufacturing Business Survey Committee: “The September PMI®registered 47.8 percent, a decrease of 1.3 percentage points from the August reading of 49.1 percent. The New Orders Index registered 47.3 percent, an increase of 0.1 percentage point from the August reading of 47.2 percent. The Production Index registered 47.3 percent, a 2.2-percentage point decrease compared to the August reading of 49.5 percent. The Employment Index registered 46.3 percent, a decrease of 1.1 percentage points from the August reading of 47.4 percent. The Supplier Deliveries Index registered 51.1 percent, a 0.3-percentage point decrease from the August reading of 51.4 percent. The Inventories Index registered 46.9 percent, a decrease of 3 percentage points from the August reading of 49.9 percent. The Prices Index registered 49.7 percent, a 3.7-percentage point increase from the August reading of 46 percent. The New Export Orders Index registered 41 percent, a 2.3-percentage point decrease from the August reading of 43.3 percent. The Imports Index registered 48.1 percent, a 2.1-percentage point increase from the August reading of 46 percent.
> 
> ...


Still in office, can’t beat him on Election Day? Huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Big beautiful steel is back!
> 
> markets
> *As Bankrupt Steelmaker Closes Plant, Governor Points to Tariffs*
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Don the Con keeps the Con going on...

1st congressman to endorse Trump pleaded guilty to insider trading today
2nd congressman to endorse Trump is fighting a 60-count corruption indictment
Trump's campaign manager is in jail
Trump's deputy campaign manager will be sentenced in a few weeks
Trump's first National Security Advisor will be sentenced in December
His longtime personal lawyer is serving a three-year prison sentence
At least one former Trump cabinet official is the subject of a possible criminal investigation for actions taken in office
Judge rejects Stone's attempt to suppress search warrant evidence...

“Collins admitted to, among other things, illegally tipping his son while standing on the White House lawn. By virtue of his position, Collins helped write the laws of this country and acted as if the law didn't apply to him.”

Quite a crew... Quite a crew...


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.


Cool. I suggest you lend them some money then. I'm sure it will be fine...

Oh wait, you're racist sterno Joe. You don't have money. Maybe you can head out and see if they need any drywall taped. I'd get paid up front if I was you though... Just a suggestion.


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con keeps the Con going on...
> 
> 1st congressman to endorse Trump pleaded guilty to insider trading today
> 2nd congressman to endorse Trump is fighting a 60-count corruption indictment
> ...


See, Crooked Hillary! Hahahahaha!  How stupid are these rubes around here? Trump definitely knows his audience.


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Big beautiful steel is back!
> 
> markets
> *As Bankrupt Steelmaker Closes Plant, Governor Points to Tariffs*
> ...


The problem, according to Trump, is that the dollar is too strong...which is the Fed's fault. He told us today that they should lower interest rates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con keeps the Con going on...
> 
> 1st congressman to endorse Trump pleaded guilty to insider trading today
> 2nd congressman to endorse Trump is fighting a 60-count corruption indictment
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> The problem, according to Trump, is that the dollar is too strong...which is the Fed's fault. He told us today that they should lower interest rates.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> See, Crooked Hillary! Hahahahaha!  How stupid are these rubes around here? Trump definitely knows his audience.


How bad of a candidate did you vote for? Twice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Cool. I suggest you lend them some money then. I'm sure it will be fine...
> 
> Oh wait, you're racist sterno Joe. You don't have money. Maybe you can head out and see if they need any drywall taped. I'd get paid up front if I was you though... Just a suggestion.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Cool. I suggest you lend them some money then. I'm sure it will be fine...
> 
> Oh wait, you're racist sterno Joe. You don't have money. Maybe you can head out and see if they need any drywall taped. I'd get paid up front if I was you though... Just a suggestion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Liz Cheney to Pelosi: How Did You Get to See Full Ukraine Call Transcript Before White House Authorized Release?

Posted at 9:00 pm on October 01, 2019 by Sister Toldjah

_ 







There are some pretty fishy things going on with respect to the Ukraine call transcript, the whistleblower complaint itself, and the how Democrats are conducting the impeachment process – and GOP leaders are demanding answers.


This morning, I wrote about how Rep. Doug Collins (R-GA), the ranking member on the House Judiciary Committee, was on Fox News Monday raising questions about what House Intel Committee Chair Adam Schiff (D-CA) knew about the whistleblower complaint and when he knew it. Here’s what he told Fox and Friends host Brian Kilmeade (bolded emphasis added):

*Collins:* “If you go back, actually the whistleblower complaint was on August 14th I believe. On August the 28th, go back and look at Adam Schiff who is now heading the ramrod investigation. He actually put a tweet out saying basically what the whistleblower complaint said. *This is a month ahead of time. I’m beginning to wonder if there was not more communication here.*”

Collins also said there is a troubling reason why Pelosi has not called for a House vote on a formal impeachment inquiry:

“And this is why I’ve said this week that the Speaker abused her power … she said we’re starting the impeachment inquiry and she gave it to her buddy Adam Schiff who has been dishonest with the American people from the get-go on Russia. And why that is important for everybody in this country to know *is a [true] impeachment inquiry would actually afford due process, it would make sure both sides were heard. It would make sure the President and the minority have the rights that are not present in the hearings currently.*“

Kilmeade pointed out something else during the segment about how Pelosi made “a slip” in an interview she did with 60 Minutes on Sunday about when she read the Ukraine call transcript. Here’s what he said:

*Kilmeade:* “Nancy Pelosi on 60 Minutes last night was asked ‘Did the President call you?’ She said ‘yes, he called me.’ [This was] before she came out with the impeachment inquiry. [Trump said] ‘the letter was perfect. We’re gonna release the transcript, the call was perfect.’ And she said to him, ‘I knew what was in the letter.’ Then she paused and said ‘it was in the public domain.’ Number one, it was not in the public domain, and the transcript had not been released yet. How could she possibly know?”

Collins isn’t the only GOP leader in the House raising alarm bells about what Democrats knew and when they knew it.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Trump Campaign’s Third-Quarter Fundraising Haul Is Absolutely Mind-Blowing

Posted at 8:30 pm on October 01, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Amid all the impeachment fever, perhaps Democrats have awoken a sleeping giant?


We have already heard about how much money the Trump campaign was able to bring in post Pelosi’s impeachment inquiry announcement. Over $5 million was raised in just 24 hours. But apparently that wasn’t a fluke or just one emotional day. His campaign just announced their third-quarter fundraising totals and they are absolutely mind-blowing.


By comparison, Barack Obama and the DNC raised around $70 million in the same quarter before his re-elect campaign. Trump nearly doubled that. Hillary Clinton, even with all her huge donors in 2016, didn’t have numbers like this.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

Bill Maher Blasts Cancel Culture: SJW’s Don’t Want Justice. They Want Scalps

Posted at 8:27 pm on October 01, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 







In a recent interview with The New York Times Magazine, Real Time host Bill Maher spoke out on the increasing intensity of cancel culture.

To Bill — and, possibly, you — this present generation is weak.

But here’s an oddity: a group known for their fragility has become a muscled monster.

As Bill sees it, a coddled bunch trying to protect their delicate feelings is, to a great degree, controlling the media:

“[The NYT] and The Atlantic had long articles in the last year saying that 80 percent of Americans think this politically correct BS has gone too far. But the people on Twitter are the people who control the media a lot. They’re the millennials who probably grew up with helicopter parents who afforded them a sense of entitlement. They are certainly more fragile than previous generations. Trigger warnings. Safe spaces. Crying rooms. Microaggressions. That crowd feels like anything that upsets their tender sensibilities is completely out of line.”

And Bill said the Democratic Party needs to prune said softies away in order to have a shot at 2020:

“The most important thing that the Democrats can do to win the next election is to broom this element out of their party and stand up to the Twitter mob and the ultrawoke.”
_


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5436


Happened already. Nixon ‘72 was a landslide.
Don’t be an idiot like Trump, whose tweet that was.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5436


LMAO !!


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5436


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5436


Hey Racist Sterno Joe. That is a map. Not even a 2016 map. Just a, you know, map. (and you stole the meme, you wood-alcohol addled racist.)

Impeachment. It has nothing to do with maps. Nixon won way more "land" than Don the Con did...

Meanwhile.... the Winning continues...

Japan
October 1, 2019 / 3:45 PM / Updated an hour ago
*North Korea launches at least one more projectile after announcing U.S. talks*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


espola said:


>


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

And someone was talking 'bout my Bibi?

*Explainer: A look at the legal trouble facing Israel's Netanyahu*

*Let me 'splain it to you...

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-israel-netanyahu-explainer/explainer-a-look-at-the-legal-trouble-facing-israels-netanyahu-idUSKBN1WG3KI*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liz Cheney to Pelosi: How Did You Get to See Full Ukraine Call Transcript Before White House Authorized Release?
> 
> Posted at 9:00 pm on October 01, 2019 by Sister Toldjah
> 
> ...


America to Liz Cheney - how did your scum-sack of an old man lie the US into an endless war in Iraq? 

Liz is a joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

*Holder says Barr is 'paying a price' for spearheading Russia probe misconduct investigation*


Video
*Holder: Concerned Barr is acting as Trump's lawyer, not attorney general*

Former attorney general Eric Holder comments on Attorney General Barr.

Former Attorney General Eric Holder told Fox News on Tuesday that current Attorney General Bill Barr "is paying a price" and sacrificing his credibility by spearheading U.S. Attorney John Durham's ongoing probe into possible misconduct by the intelligence community at the outset of the Russia investigation.

Holder also remarked separately that it was a "reality" that Republicans will "cheat" in the 2020 elections by trying to "move polling places" and "a whole variety of things" -- prompting Republicans to dismiss his "outlandish and baseless accusations."

Holder's comments came a day after The New York Times reported that President Trump had privately pressed Australia's leader to help Barr in that probe. However, a letter obtained by Fox News showed that Australia had proactively reached out to Trump in May to offer assistance after Trump publicly told reporters he would direct Barr to contact a variety of countries as part of the probe.

"The whole thing that the attorney general is involved in is highly unusual," Holder said. "Ordering an investigation of our intelligence and law enforcement agencies when there was already an investigation underway by the inspector general."


Holder continued: "And then to see how the president is now involved to help the attorney general in that effort gives me pause. I think the attorney general needs to be a little more sensitive to the appearance that that gives. You have to not only be substantively neutral -- you have to appear to be neutral when you are the attorney general of the United States. And I fear that he has crossed a political line."

Video
A DOJ official stressed to Fox News on Monday that this has been a routine procedure in diplomacy and that Barr would not usually reach out to his direct counterpart in another country unilaterally. Instead, there would be an introduction of sort, made at the head-of-state level.

"Mr. Durham is gathering information from numerous sources, including a number of foreign countries. At Attorney General Barr's request, the President has contacted other countries to ask them to introduce the Attorney General and Mr. Durham to appropriate officials," DOJ spokeswoman Kerri Kupec said in a statement.

And a senior Australian diplomat told Fox News: "After the president said what he said --- we initiated the contact. There was no pressure -- we acted in order to help."

A Trump administration source echoed those comments. "The countries have been helpful," the source said. "There was no pressing required."


Holder acknowledged that it's not unprecedented for presidents to introduce their attorneys general to other countries' law enforcement agencies.

"I wouldn't say it was standard but I wouldn't say it was unprecedented," Holder said. "But involving the president in a Justice Department investigation is something that would be reserved for the most important investigations that the Justice Department would do -- usually those that would have a direct impact on the national security. More often than not, the contact with other governments goes from attorney general to the attorney general's counterpart in the other country. You don't involve heads of state in these matters unless the consequences are really significant."






May 2019 letter from Australia offering assistance to the Barr probe.

Pressed on whether Durham's investigation -- which began back in May into alleged misconduct and improper surveillance of the Trump campaign in 2016, as well as whether Democrats were the ones who'd improperly colluded with foreign actors -- rose to that level of significance, Holder said the probe was simply unnecessary.

"Again, the question I have for this new investigation is what does it do that the inspector general wasn't already doing?" Holder asked. "It seems to be this is duplicative in a lot of ways. And I think kind of unnecessary. But, the attorney general has made that determination and I think is paying a price for it -- both in terms of questioning whether he's acting as the president's lawyer as opposed to the attorney general, and then it has a negative impact on the Justice Department as well."

Holder added: "I think when people of this country look at the Justice Department and think it is in some ways politicized, that has a negative long-term impact on the department. FBI agents have to testify in trials all around this country, and to the extent a person looks at an FBI agent and thinks that person serves in a politicized agency, that could make a person -- a juror for instance -- think the FBI agent is not telling the truth, in a way we traditionally have."


Holder was also pressed on why former Vice President Joe Biden's actions in Ukraine didn't come under scrutiny during the Obama administration. Biden has acknowledged on camera that in spring 2016, when he was vice president and spearheading the Obama administration's Ukraine policy, he successfully pressured Ukraine to fire top prosecutor Viktor Shokin.

The vice president threatened to withhold $1 billion in critical U.S. aid if Shokin, who has widely been accused of corruption, was not fired.






Devon Archer, far left, with former Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter, far right, in 2014. The man in the middle, Ralph Pascussi, works at Netrex Capital Markets.

"Well, son of a b---h, he got fired," Biden joked at a panel two years after leaving office.

At the time, Shokin was investigating Burisma Holdings — where Hunter had a lucrative role on the board.

A photo obtained by Fox News' "Tucker Carlson Tonight" shows former Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter golfing in the Hamptons with Devon Archer, who served on the board of the Ukrainian natural gas company Burisma Holdings with Hunter. Earlier this month, Joe Biden told Fox News in Iowa that he never discussed his son’s foreign business dealings with him.

"The question is: Is there a predicate?" Holder asked. "That's how you do investigations. Is there a basis to think there was something that went wrong -- some basis for us to order the investigative resources of the United States to be involved. ... On the basis of what I know, it seems there is not that predicate

Asked if an ongoing impeachment inquiry against Trump would help or hurt Democrats, Holder demurred.

"I'm not sure that anyone can really gauge that," Holder said. " I'm not sure if this is going to help Democrats or hurt Democrats. But I think it's the right thing to do."

In a separate interview on Monday, though, Holder suggested Democrats might have a tough election year -- for a head-turning reason.

"It's going to be hard because the reality is that Republicans are going to cheat. They're going to try to keep people away from the polls, they're going to move polling places, they're going to do a whole variety of things," Holder told "The Breakfast Club" radio show.

Holder went on to argue that Republicans were able to suppress voting because of the Supreme Court's decision to strike down part of the Voting Rights Act in 2013

“Sad, but not surprising, to see that disgraced former Attorney General Eric Holder has taken a break from threatening to 'kick' Republicans to leveling outlandish and baseless accusations against Republicans,” Republican National Committee spokesman Steve Guest told Fox News.


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And someone was talking 'bout my Bibi?
> 
> *Explainer: A look at the legal trouble facing Israel's Netanyahu*
> 
> ...


As you point out, crooked authoritarians are on the run everywhere.
The pendulum swings, bad guys go to jail and get kicked out.
Liars and racists and fascists get back under their rocks.


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

It’s all a Deep State conspiracy.
Trump didn’t lose the popular vote by millions.
He didn’t withhold money from Ukraine pending their Joe Biden conspiracy.
All evil Deep State stuff.
Said a bunch of ignorant dipshits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

GOP Congressional Leaders Demanding Answers on Hillary/Dems Soliciting Info From Ukraine During 2016 Election

Posted at 9:30 pm on October 01, 2019 by Nick Arama

_ 







There has been some attention now paid to the Biden connections to Ukraine, and rightfully so. 


But that’s not the only story out there involving the Democrats and Ukraine. 

There’s the huge story hanging out there – what the Democrats and Hillary Clinton’s team allegedly did in soliciting Ukraine to undermine Donald Trump during the 2016 election.

Now, according to the Wall Street Journal, Republican Congressional leaders are demanding answers as to the status of the investigation. 

In a letter released on Monday morning, Republican senators Chuck Grassley of Iowa and Ron Johnson of Wisconsin ask U.S. Attorney General William Barr if he’s trying to answer the lingering questions:

We write to follow up on Senator Grassley’s July 20, 2017 letter, which highlighted brazen efforts by the Democratic National Committee and Hillary Clinton campaign to use the government of Ukraine for the express purpose of finding negative information on then candidate Trump in order to undermine his campaign. That letter also highlighted news reports that, during the 2016 presidential election, “Ukrainian government officials tried to help Hillary Clinton and undermine Trump” and did so by “disseminat[ing] documents implicating a top Trump aide in corruption and suggest[ing] they were investigating the matter[.]” Ukrainian officials also reportedly “helped Clinton’s allies research damaging information on Trump and his advisers.”

It’s the height of hypocrisy for the past few years that Democrats have pushed the Russia collusion hoax without evidence of any conspiracy with Russia while there was this huge question of them getting information from Ukraine hanging out there. 

The senators referenced reporting from Politico (not exactly a bastion of conservative thought), detailing what the Democrats allegedly did. Here’s more from the article: 


They also disseminated documents implicating a top Trump aide in corruption and suggested they were investigating the matter, only to back away after the election. And they helped Clinton’s allies research damaging information on Trump and his advisers, a Politico investigation found.

A Ukrainian-American operative who was consulting for the Democratic National Committee met with top officials in the Ukrainian Embassy in Washington in an effort to expose ties between Trump, top campaign aide Paul Manafort and Russia, according to people with direct knowledge of the situation.

The Ukrainian efforts had an impact in the race, helping to force Manafort’s resignation and advancing the narrative that Trump’s campaign was deeply connected to Ukraine’s foe to the east, Russia. But they were far less concerted or centrally directed than Russia’s alleged hacking and dissemination of Democratic emails.

Now there have been reports that U.S. Attorney John Durham was looking into this matter. 

Part of a DOJ statement released in the last couple of days also tries to answer that question.


From Wall Street Journal: 


“A Department of Justice team led by U.S. Attorney John Durham is separately exploring the extent to which a number of countries, including Ukraine, played a role in the counterintelligence investigation directed at the Trump campaign during the 2016 election. While the Attorney General has yet to contact Ukraine in connection with this investigation, certain Ukrainians who are not members of the government have volunteered information to Mr. Durham, which he is evaluating.”

Michael Mukasey, himself a former U.S. Attorney General, who wrote that last WSJ piece, says he has confidence in Durham and he teases, “Stay tuned.”

Sounds like the show coming might be worth the wait…


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

I am glad we all finally agree that Obama was and is a piece of shit President, worst evah.
*Black Lives Saved as Donald Trump Ends Barack Obama’s Crime Wave*





Scott Olson/Getty Images
NEIL MUNRO1 Oct 20192,669
4:11
*FBI data shows that President Donald Trump has helped save more than 1,000 lives by reversing the crime wave that emerged amid President Barack Obama’s crackdown on state and local police forces.*

Nationwide, homicides spiked to 15,195 in 2016, up from 12,278 murders in 2014 when Obama and his progressive and media allies began blaming police forces for multiple episodes in which young black men were killed.


Since then, Trump has ended the White House support for the Black Lives Matter movement, and the number of murders was forced down to 14,123 in 2018, according to new FBI data. The murder rate dropped by 6.8 percent from 2017 to 2018.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Donald Trump Jr.: 'Joe's Got a Little Vested Interest in China'


The combined reduction in murders in 2017 and 2018 adds up to roughly 1,318 Americans who did not die from murder since Obama’s departure in early 2017. The savings amount to approximately two fewer dead each day. A large percentage of the people who did not die are African-American.

If Obama had kept the murder rate at the 2014 level, 9,304 Americans would not have been murdered from 2015 to 2018.

Overall, the violent crime rate fell by 3.3 percent from 2017 to 2018, after rising by 4.7 percent from 2014.

The violent crime rate is down nine percent from 2009, despite Obama’s crime increase.

The FBI data provides details about national arrests and city arrests by race and ethnic group. But the FBI did not provide easy access to data about the number of white, black, or Latino victims.

In late 2017, crime expert Heather McDonald blamed the extra dead on the Democrats’ “Black Lives Matter” campaign to stigmatize and regulate cops. The campaign began when Obama and Attorney General Eric Holder intervened in the 2014 Ferguson riots, shortly before the 2014 midterm elections.

Who is killing these black victims? Not whites, and not the police, but other blacks. In 2016, the police fatally shot 233 blacks, the vast majority armed and dangerous, according to the Washington Post. The Post categorized only 16 black male victims of police shootings as “unarmed” …

The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January 2016. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate.

Local police chiefs and former FBI Director James Comey also complained about the political and media pressure on street cops. “I don’t know whether that explains it entirely, but I do have a strong sense that some part of the explanation is a chill wind that has blown through American law enforcement over the last year,” James Comey in a 2015 speech at the University of Chicago Law School.

“We have allowed our Police Department to get fetal, and it is having a direct consequence,” Chicago’s Democratic Mayor, Rahm Emanuel, said during an October 2015 event. “They have pulled back from the ability to interdict … they don’t want to be a news story themselves, they don’t want their career ended early, and it’s having an impact,” he added.

“The media, academia, and some police officials are again twisting themselves into knots to deny that de-policing is responsible for the ongoing violent-crime increase,”  McDonald reported. She continued:

The strong version of what I have called the Ferguson Effect—a drop in proactive policing leading to rising crime—is the only explanation for the crime increase that matches the data. The country has just elected a new president who understands that the false narrative about the police has led to the breakdown of law and order in inner cities. If the crime situation improves in the coming year, it will be because Black Lives Matter calumnies no longer have an echo chamber in the White House and because cops on the beat believe that they will now be supported for trying to restore order where informal social control has broken down.

Read the FBI data here and here.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

We love the president's lawyers. The last one is in jail and this one is clearly headed to an institution as well...

Speaking with Fox News' Laura Ingraham on Tuesday night, Giuliani proposed bringing a lawsuit against House Democrats for investigating the president in the wake of revelations involving Trump's interactions with Ukraine. The House launched an impeachment inquiry into Trump after it was revealed he had asked Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to dig up dirt on Democratic 2020 contender Joe Biden.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> We love the president's lawyers. The last one is in jail and this one is clearly headed to an institution as well...
> 
> Speaking with Fox News' Laura Ingraham on Tuesday night, Giuliani proposed bringing a lawsuit against House Democrats for investigating the president in the wake of revelations involving Trump's interactions with Ukraine. The House launched an impeachment inquiry into Trump after it was revealed he had asked Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to dig up dirt on Democratic 2020 contender Joe Biden.


Why are they putting Giuliani out there? 
Unless his babble is true.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> America to Liz Cheney - how did your scum-sack of an old man lie the US into an endless war in Iraq?
> 
> Liz is a joke.


Apparently so are you....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently so are you....


If it's so apparent then why don't you lay out your reasoning, should be easy . . . or is it just more butthurt nutter LE crying because you got your feelings hurt, like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> We love the president's lawyers. The last one is in jail and this one is clearly headed to an institution as well...
> 
> Speaking with Fox News' Laura Ingraham on Tuesday night, Giuliani proposed bringing a lawsuit against House Democrats for investigating the president in the wake of revelations involving Trump's interactions with Ukraine. The House launched an impeachment inquiry into Trump after it was revealed he had asked Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to dig up dirt on Democratic 2020 contender Joe Biden.


We wouldn’t be alive without dirt.  What’s the problem?


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are they putting Giuliani out there?
> Unless his babble is true.


He’s banking on our fine nation of rubes believing it...the ones who trump said would support him if he shot a guy on 5th Avenue.
As I always say, Trump knows his audience.
They see all his people in jail and resigning and they still talk about crooked Hillary.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Good to see Putin spoke up for Trump today...that oughta help their cause.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 2, 2019)

In other news, trade wars continue to be easy to win, evidenced by the dow, which since 1/18 is... checks notes... flat. Well, ok, up 100 pts...

Oh... never mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s banking on our fine nation of rubes believing it...the ones who trump said would support him if he shot a guy on 5th Avenue.
> As I always say, Trump knows his audience.
> They see all his people in jail and resigning and they still talk about crooked Hillary.


Lock her up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it's so apparent then why don't you lay out your reasoning, should be easy . . . or is it just more butthurt nutter LE crying because you got your feelings hurt, like always.


Projecting your inadequacies and worries upon others is a real problem of yours Daffy, perhaps a direct result of the comprehension problem you seem to suffer from.
Read Fries posts, like yours, they speak volumes.
Have a nice day dipstick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting your inadequacies and worries upon others is a real problem of yours Daffy, perhaps a direct result of the comprehension problem you seem to suffer from.
> Read Fries posts, like yours, they speak volumes.
> Have a nice day dipstick.


Yeah, it's me, lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, it's me, lol!


Big first step, rat.
Are we on the verge of a breakthrough?
I think I speak for everyone here in praying for you with this.
Be strong.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

Friesland said:


> America to Liz Cheney - how did your scum-sack of an old man lie the US into an endless war in Iraq?
> 
> Liz is a joke.


*Speaking of " Jokes " other than you......*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Big first step, rat.
> Are we on the verge of a breakthrough?
> I think I speak for everyone here in praying for you with this.
> Be strong.


I realized LE wad a butthurt baby years ago.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I realized LE wad a butthurt baby years ago.


*Wad you twpe....*
*You wad yur panties and yur butthurt...........*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 2, 2019)

More winning!

*Kim Jong Un Calls President Trump 'Dotard' and 'Frightened Dog'*

*https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/north-korea-s-kim-jong-un-calls-president-trump-frightened-n803631*


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2019)

"My best polls ever!"

Oh, wait - that was one poll and it was last week.


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2019)

I claim Bullshit Jockstrap as the name for my heavy-metal-tribute band.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

"I am impressed with your democracy, one earned over decades, please keep it going."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Donald J Trump enemy of the people.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wad you twpe....*
> *You wad yur panties and yur butthurt...........*


Flames


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

A graceful way out of this mess ---

1.  Pence resigns as VP.
2.  T nominates Senator Angus King of Maine, nominally an independent and historically a conservative more in line with traditional Republican Party values than t ever has been.
3.  Congress confirms King's nomination.
4.  T resigns and King becomes President.

This can be done in a day.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

Interesting charts included here.  The only Presidents with long-term unpopularity comparable to t were w, Carter, Nixon, and Truman.  And in Nixon's case, he had broad appeal until the impeachment talk started and people could see what he had been doing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_approval_rating


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting charts included here.  The only Presidents with long-term unpopularity comparable to t were w, Carter, Nixon, and Truman.  And in Nixon's case, he had broad appeal until the impeachment talk started and people could see what he had been doing.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_presidential_approval_rating


People cared more about the nation as a whole back then.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I realized LE wad a butt hurt baby years ago.


What you consider butt hurt is just more of you projecting your fears and weaknesses onto others
Pulling your head out of your ass would be a major first step on the road to a breakthrough
Good look with that Daffy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What you consider butt hurt is just more of you projecting your fears and weaknesses onto others
> Pulling your head out of your ass would be a major first step on the road to a breakthrough
> Good look with that Daffy


If it keeps happening to you with different people, it might not be them.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald J Trump *>* enemy of *<* the people.


*Donald J. Trump President for the people.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it keeps happening to you with different people, it might not be them.


Just you...
You're the one with his head up his ass, busy projecting horseshit...
No one else, just you, ya daffy fuck.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 3, 2019)

Like I said... I'm becoming more convinced farm bankruptcies and agri-business bail outs are a feature, not a bug...

*Ag secretary: No guarantee small dairy farms will survive*
*By TODD RICHMOND*Associated Press
October 1, 2019 — 3:05pm

http://www.startribune.com/trump-farm-secretary-blames-china-for-trade-wars/561869562/


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Like I said... I'm becoming more convinced farm bankruptcies and agri-business bail outs are a feature, not a bug...
> 
> *Ag secretary: No guarantee small dairy farms will survive*
> *By TODD RICHMOND*Associated Press
> ...



*FAKE NEWS.............!*


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Donald J. Trump President for the RACIST people.....*


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

"I think it's crazy to withhold security assistance for help with a political campaign."

Now that's a perfect text message if the word "crazy" is changed to "illegal".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

3.5 unemployment?
Impeach the motherfucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

*U.S. adds 136,000 jobs in September, unemployment rate hits 50-year low*
By Greg Robb
Published: Oct 4, 2019 8:41 a.m. ET

SHARE

*Labor market shows some resilience in face of weakening economy*






Bloomberg
A fair for construction jobs in Los Angeles in mid-September.
*The numbers: *The economy added 136,000 new jobs in September, the government said Friday. Economists polled by MarketWatch had forecast a 150,000 increase.

This is the slowest pace of job growth in four months, as businesses grew more cautious about hiring, but employment gains for August and July revised up by a combined 45,000

And in a separate survey, the U.S. unemployment rate dropped to 3.5%, the lowest rate since December 1969. The number of unemployed people fell by 275,00 over the month.

One dark spot in the report was that the increase in worker pay over the past 12 months fell to 2.9% from 3.2%. Average hourly earnings were little changed in September following an 11-cent gain in August.

*What happened:* With manufacturing activity weak, the bulk of the hiring in September was concentrated in the services sector. Education and health care providers filled 40,000 positions. 

Government added 22,000 workers in September, but only 1,000 of the jobs were due to federal hiring for the 2020 Census. Economists had expected a much bigger increase in census workers.


Retailers shed 11,000 jobs and manufacturers dropped 2,000 workers.

*Big picture: *The resilience seen in the September job report will raise hopes that the economy can avoid a recession. Although manufacturing activity and business investment have been weak, consumer spending has held up well.

Many economists say the employment report is a lagging indicator and they will be watching for readings over the next few months before giving an “all-clear” sign for the economy.

The Federal Reserve has been cutting interest rates this year as insurance against a slowdown in economic growth, but the job report does not add to expectations of another cut in October.

*Market reaction:* The Dow Jones Industrial Average DJIA, +0.60% and the S&P 500SPX, +0.55% have been weak on rising fears of a recession. Both indexes had been set to open lower ahead of the job data.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *FAKE NEWS.............!*


Yes the Associated Press has a long history of bias and falsehoods.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm getting the feeling Don the Con may be slightly corrupt.

Luckily, Killary and O'Bummer are in jail, so we're safe from them!


----------



## Friesland (Oct 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 3.5 unemployment?
> Impeach the motherfucker.


I finally agree with Sterno Racist Joe!! 

Will wonders never cease!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

Darkest period in American political history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

. . . that these dead shall not have died in vain—that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom—and that *government* of the *people, by the people*, for the *people*, shall not perish from the earth.

Now:
. . . that these dead shall have died in vain—that this nation, under no God besides money, shall have a new birth of tranny—and that *government* of Trump*, by Trump*, for Trump, shall not perish from the earth. ALL HAIL!


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . that these dead shall not have died in vain—that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom—and that *government* of the *people, by the people*, for the *people*, shall not perish from the earth.
> 
> Now:
> . . . that these dead shall have died in vain—that this nation, under no God besides money, shall have a new birth of tranny—and that *government* of Trump*, by Trump*, for Trump, shall not perish from the earth. ALL HAIL!


Who would have thought that the "again" t wanted to take America back to was Dick Cheney's version.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Jared will be leading the fight against impeachment?

Well, to paraphrase a borrowed phrase, at least he's not Eric.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

https://t.co/5XOsAm9URJ?amp=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/5XOsAm9URJ?amp=1


Short memory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Jared will be leading the fight against impeachment?
> 
> Well, to paraphrase a borrowed phrase, at least he's not Eric.


Is it true Hillary is warming up in the bullpen?


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/5XOsAm9URJ?amp=1


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


And I thought only little old ladies believed that kind of tabloid pablum.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey, anybody seen Paulie Manafort or Mikey Cohen?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 4, 2019)

I will say one thing that would really be hysterically funny - if Don the Con's Biden obsession clears the race of him and Biden, and all the Wall Street hos, GOP Billionaire enablers and tech bros who held their nose and their tongue to lap up Don the Con's tax giveaway, end up with Warren. That would be God's best practical joke.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

T is too predictable.  I want my Rudy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2019)

Amazing Coincidence That Nancy Pelosi’s Son Also Has Business Connections With Ukraine

Posted at 2:45 pm on October 04, 2019 by streiff

_ 








Caricature by DonkeyHotey flic.kr/p/Ct4G4K https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/




If you’re wondering why Nancy Pelosi is laying low as the effervescent maelstrom of corruption and influence peddling descends upon Joe Biden’s hairplugs, we may have the answer. She has a son of her own involved in oil importing from Ukraine. He even used his Mom to promote his business.









When Pelosi, Jr., was asked about the purpose of his visit at the time, this is how he responded:

Pelosi, executive director of the Corporate Governance Initiative, was asked why he was in Kiev.

“Today we’re here to talk about soccer,” Pelosi said.

“We recently got an endorsement from the world sports alliance and we’ve spoken with the Ukraine government about collaboration for soccer for young people,” he said.

“Ukraine has a great history in soccer and we hope to share in that tradition going forward.”

The House Minority Leader’s son’s work there is curious, given the Democrats’ attempts to collaborate with Ukraine to attack Donald Trump.

You can see Paul Pelosi, Jr., in the video below beginning at about 0:31.



Junior Pelosi’s company, Viscoil is under investigation for securities fraud. It seems as though the public management of the company, which included Paul Pelosi, Jr., as President and COO, was actually a Potemkin arrangement that hid the fact that the company was actually controlled by a pair of convicted felons.


_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> T is too predictable.  I want my Rudy!


Predictions are a powerful thing.  Just ask HRC.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm very mad at Rick Perry for forcing Don the Con to make a perfectly beautiful call that will now get him impeached.

Guess Rick will have to retire to his hunting ranch...  what was it called again? Had a very colorful name if I recall correctly...

Bad Rick, making Don the Con dial the phone with those tiny fingers! Bad, bad Rickie Perry.

Bad like Paulie Manafort and Mikey Cohen? 

Sad Ricky Perry...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm very mad at Rick Perry for forcing Don the Con to make a perfectly beautiful call that will now get him impeached.
> 
> Guess Rick will have to retire to his hunting ranch...  what was it called again? Had a very colorful name if I recall correctly...
> 
> ...


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


That's it boy, stay in the truck.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Perry - going...
Pompeo - going...
Barr - going...
Giuliani - wait! Stop!  I want my Rudy!


----------



## Friesland (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


You think Rick's not retiring? Won't go hunting? Or you think impeachment is not happening?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You think Rick's not retiring? Won't go hunting? Or you think impeachment is not happening?


I love when you people make predictions.
Makes the uneducated like me feel smart.
Thank you.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.
> Makes the uneducated like me feel smart.
> Thank you.


Well, if I can be the one guy to make you feel smart, I'm happy to do. I know it's a rare and special moment for you.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 5, 2019)

Meanwhile, Don the Con is saving more coal...

*U.S. Coal Giant That Pressed Trump for Bailout Faces Default*
By Will Wade and Rick Green
October 2, 2019, 1:50 PM PDTUpdated on October 3, 2019, 6:05 AM PDT

Murray failed to make multiple payments to lenders on Monday
Miner has struck forbearance agreements that expire on Oct. 14
Murray Energy Corp., the U.S. coal giant that had pressed the Trump administration for help averting bankruptcy, may be headed toward default.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-02/murray-energy-skips-debt-payment-and-considers-strategic-options?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&cmpid==socialflow-twitter-politics&utm_content=politics


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Meanwhile, Don the Con is saving more coal...
> 
> *U.S. Coal Giant That Pressed Trump for Bailout Faces Default*
> By Will Wade and Rick Green
> ...


Pocketing tax payer money is what they do. Saving big coal owners who were donors is all that is happening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/5XOsAm9URJ?amp=1


My favorite is the stupid people buying into the line “the president has the right to investigate corruption anywhere.” They’re too dumb to think that, of all the corruption everywhere in the world, he chose to ask a country who was very eager for our hundreds of millions (we give it them so they can spend it on our military contractors, so it’s really a subsidy to our defense contractors, of course), to specifically investigate his main opponent. He knows how stupid his supporters are, so they’ll repeat his claims about “corruption.”


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pocketing tax payer money is what they do. Saving big coal owners who were donors is all that is happening.


So the owners go bankrupt and stay rich, a la Trump, and it’s their creditors who get screwed.
Again, Trump supporters are too dumb to understand even that.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5456


I think Mel wears her gender transition well.


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Mel wears her gender transition well.


*You’re quite the disgusting human being..
No wonder you had your ass kicked repeatedly
at those porta potties....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Mel wears her gender transition well.


I will let you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Perry - going...
> Pompeo - going...
> Barr - going...
> Giuliani - wait! Stop!  I want my Rudy!


Going where?
Ukraine 
China
Australia 
North Korea


----------



## Friesland (Oct 6, 2019)

We are very fortunate that Don the Con is so corrupt, greedy and narcissistic, that he is going to take a cake-walk to re-election - had he just shut his mouth, gave a few rallies and played nice - and make it a real contest. Cause he just can't not do crime. It's impossible for him not to take more and more until it's all gone, and then he tries to sell the shell.

He's such a piece of work. Kek.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2019)

Friesland said:


> We are very fortunate that Don the Con is so corrupt, greedy and narcissistic, that he is going to take a cake-walk to re-election - had he just shut his mouth, gave a few rallies and played nice - and make it a real contest. Cause he just can't not do crime. It's impossible for him not to take more and more until it's all gone, and then he tries to sell the shell.
> 
> He's such a piece of work. Kek.


Is that why he's still El Presidente?
We'll talk after the next election.
I hope you take it better than the last one.
-Giver-


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why he's still El Presidente?
> We'll talk after the next election.
> I hope you take it better than the last one.
> -Giver-


Looking forward to another week of phantom impeachment inquiry. Were you the person who called it that? Does that mean it's not real?


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why he's still El Presidente?
> We'll talk after the next election.
> I hope you take it better than the last one.
> -Giver-


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Looking forward to another week of phantom impeachment inquiry. Were you the person who called it that? Does that mean it's not real?


Did I miss the vote?


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did I miss the vote?


Vote on what? Just an impeachment inquiry at this point. Should be another fun week!


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why he's still El Presidente?
> We'll talk after the next election.
> I hope you take it better than the last one.
> -Giver-


I think I remain most impressed by the $25m fraud judgment against him on Trump U. That’s quite a feat.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Vote on what? Just an impeachment inquiry at this point. Should be another fun week!


Where was Rudy this weekend?  We need more Rudy!


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I think I remain most impressed by the $25m fraud judgment against him on Trump U. That’s quite a feat.


To be fair, he settled quickly to keep it quiet during the 2016 campaign.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 6, 2019)

Well, at least we're letting the Turks kill or arrest some Kurds, so we've got that going for us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Where was Rudy this weekend?  We need more Rudy!


Hasn’t he hooked enough of you mullets for the season limit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Smoking Gun? Glenn Beck Releases Audio of Ukrainian Official Admitting He Interfered In U.S. Election to Help ‘Hillary’

Posted at 12:30 pm on October 06, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 










Glenn Beck has just released an audiotape of the former Director of the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine (NABU), Artem Sytnyk, admitting he “helped” Hillary during the 2016 U.S. presidential election. Sytnyk was convicted for election interference in December 2018 in Kiev. The court ruled that the publication of the “black ledger” documents “led to interference in the electoral processes of the United States in 2016 and harmed the interests of Ukraine as a state.”

On the tape, he tells his friends, “Kolya” and “Ivan,” that “I was in charge of the investigation of their “black accounting” records. We made the [sic] Manafort’s data available to general public.”


Beck said this tape has been floating around Ukraine for a while, but it was only recently translated into English.

Here is a transcript of the tape. Scroll down for the audiotape(Sytnyk’s conversation begins at 4:00).

Kolya: Did they, those Russians, help Trump? Your people?

Sytnyk: I think they did. Yeah. I helped him, too. Not him, but Hillary. I helped her.

Kolya: Yeah. Right. Then her position tottered, right?

Sytnyk: Well, this is how they write about it, right.

Ivan: Hillary’s humanitarian aid … [indiscernible.]

Kolya: Well, I’m about … the commentaries. At the time, we were not [indiscernible.]

Sytnyk: Trump … his purely inner problem … issue … they dominate over the external matters. While Hillary, she is — how shall I put it? She belongs to the cohort of politicians who comprise the hegemony in the US. Both in the US and the entire world, right? For us, it’s … sort of … better. For Americans … what Trump is doing is better for them.

Kolya: Well, we have lots of those American experts here now … [indiscernible.]

Sytnyk: Well, there, you see why Hillary lost the elections? I was in charge of the investigation of their “black accounting” records. We made the Manafort’s data available to general public.

Kolya: So what?

Sytnyk: He was imprisoned. Manafort then was the head of the Supreme Headquarter of Trump, right? Then he was dismissed, too, including due to the “black accounting.” After that, he was sentenced to 80 years of imprisonment term. How about Trump? Did he not give a s***. They have their system working there and it works smoothly.

Kolya: Everybody worked smoothly there.

Sytnyk: And when they carried out the elections, a week before the elections, the FBI reopened the investigation in respect of Hillary. So her rating dropped for 7 percent and that’s why Trump managed to win the elections at a pinch.
I’m still unable to understand why he’s fighting with the FBI. They try to catch him on the hand. If it were not the FBI, he would not have won the elections. They torpedoed Hillary’s ratings for 7 percent.

Glenn says, “So here he is. He is admitting to tampering with our elections. Admitted working with the Hillary Clinton campaign. He is actually convicted in the highest court in the land in Ukraine. This is all front page news, in Ukraine, while we are saying, ‘Was there anyone tampering with the election?'”

At the beginning of the podcast, Glenn reads an email written by Alexandra Chalupa , a Ukrainian-American lawyer and DNC contractor, sent to Louise Miranda at the DNC. Chalupa had been working feverishly to bring down Paul Manafort in 2016. This email is not new. Dan Bongino wrote about it in his book, “Spygate,” which was published last fall. I have posted about it. Chalupa writes:


Hey, a lot coming down the pipe. I spoke to a delegation of 68 investigative journalists from Ukraine last night at the Library of Congress, the Open World Society forum. They put me on the program to speak specifically about Paul Manafort. I invited Michael Isikoff, who I’ve been working with for the past few weeks, and connected him to the Ukrainians. More offline tomorrow, since there was a big Trump component you and Lauren need to be aware of that will hit in the next few weeks. Something I’m working on that you should be aware of.

Note: Glenn tells an interesting story about the day Manafort was arrested. He said on that very day, Clinton pal Tony Podesta shut down his lobbying firm which was one of the largest in Washington and had been operating for 30 years. He says: “This is why Tony Podesta shut down the Podesta Group, like on the day that Paul Manafort was arrested. Okay? As soon as they arrested him, the biggest lobbying firm, the Clinton lobbying firm, millions of dollars, [Podesta] walks into the office in one day, and says, ‘close the doors.’ Not like, ‘Hey, at the end of the week, or at the end of the month, we’re going to wrap things up,’ [he said ] ‘Close the doors.’ And he shut his firm down. Well, why? Because he’s working with the same group of people, that Manafort [was.]”










_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Lindsey Graham Says Whistleblowers Will Have No Anonymity and Adam Schiff Will Be a Witness in Any Impeachment Trial

Posted at 8:03 pm on October 06, 2019 by streiff

_ 






Senate Judiciary Committee member Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., pauses as he speaks to media about the Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on Supreme Court nominee Judge Brett Kavanaugh, Friday, Sept. 28, 2018 on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Carolyn Kaster)


I’m not really sure how this slipped by me, but a couple of days ago the White House informed Nancy Pelosi that they had no intention at all of complying with any subpoenas issued by any House committee unless and until the the House voted on an impeachment inquiry.

The letter probably didn’t look like this, but it could’ve


Pelosi is claiming that it is an impeachment inquiry just because they are calling it so, I don’t think that will fly if challenged in court because absent an impeachment inquiry the document demands being made are a clear violation of the Constitution and to say that any House demand can be construed as an impeachment inquiry means separation of powers has just ceased to exist.


Anyway, Lindsey Graham was on Fox yesterday to discuss this.

1. He agrees that without a floor vote on impeachment he’s not going to treat it as impeachment.
2. Wants Fox “or somebody” to put all Republicans on the record as to whether they think the phone call to Ukraine President Zelensky is impeachable. Graham says it’s “ridiculous.”
3. The Biden’s need to be investigated over Ukraine and China payoffs.
4. He compared this brouhaha with the trickle of complaints against Kavanaugh. “This is Kavanaugh all over again.”
5. Schiff is a witness in any impeachment proceeding because of his early contact with the “whistleblower.”


And this:

Well, here is what’s going to happen.

If the whistle-blower’s allegations are turned into an impeachment article, it’s imperative that the whistle-blower be interviewed in public, under oath and cross-examined. Nobody in America goes to jail or has anything done to them without confronting their accuser.

So here is what I’m going to insist upon, that the whistle-blower, one or two, whatever, they come forward, under oath, testify, so the public can judge their credibility.

If that doesn’t happen in the House, I will make sure it happens in the Senate.

What this means is that the Senate is not going to share documents, etc., with the House absent a vote. It means Adam Schiff’s actions will be scrutinized by the Senate in the case of impeachment. It means that none of the whistleblowers will be able to remain anonymous.

On the whole, I think the stake have been raised substantially for Pelosi. Let’s see what happens next.









=========
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Mitch McConnell: Impeachment is the Ravings of a ‘Left-Wing Mob’

Posted at 7:07 pm on October 06, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., and Majority Whip John Cornyn, R-Texas, right, arrive to speak to reporters following a closed-door strategy session that included Vice President Mike Pence, on Capitol Hill in Washington, Tuesday, Nov. 7, 2017. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)






As Maxine Waters christens congressional Republicans “spineless” (here), Mitch McConnell’s calling it quite differently.

The Republican Kentucky senator posted an ad to Facebook Thursday, denouncing the “left-wing mob” and their torches lighting the way to — in the words of Maxine — “Impeachment, impeachment, impeachment, impeachment, impeachment, impeachment, impeachment, impeachment”:

“Nancy Pelosi’s in the clutches of a left-wing mob. They finally convinced her to impeach the President.”

Mitch also championed hope. In the form of himself:

“All of you know your Constitution. The way that impeachment stops is a Senate majority with me as majority leader.”

The congressman noted to CNBC Monday that if the House decides to pull the trigger on impeachment, the Senate has no choice but to follow suit:

“nder the Senate rules we are required to take it up, if the House goes down that path and we will follow the Senate rules.”


Mitch told his social media audience, “Your conservative Senate Majority is the ONLY thing stopping Nancy Pelosi from impeaching President Trump. Donate & help us keep it!”

That majority, of course, will be under threat in 2020. But so will the Dems’ control of the House.


If those across the aisle go forward with a Trump trial, in the Executive branch, their goose is cooked — Biden will be in tatters, and kitten Elizabeth will be mauled by Donald the Lion. Hillary could slide in, but outside of that, no one’s looking to have even a remote shot to reach the Oval Office courtesy of the DNC.


What then, of the legislature? Will impeachment damage the Democrat stronghold in the House?

Either way, conservative voters won’t want to take a chance. Mitch is right: the Senate is key to stopping the “mob.” Not just now, but going forward past the next election.

Impeachment could be a mere bluff, but the Democrats have really shot themselves in the foot. If they turn back now, they’ll lose face. If they keep going, they’ll lose the election.


I suppose the presidency’s out of their reach either way. But on the other side of a failed impeachment, will they keep the House?

I want to hear from you. Let us all know how you see it going down.

-ALEX


_


----------



## Friesland (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey look, it's backstab a Kurd day. 

Awesome. 

What a scum-f*ker Don the Con is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey look, it's backstab a Kurd day.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> What a scum-f*ker Don the Con is.


You’re free to go help money bags.  You and the rest of your coop.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Meanwhile, Don the Con is saving more coal...
> 
> *U.S. Coal Giant That Pressed Trump for Bailout Faces Default*
> By Will Wade and Rick Green
> ...


Good time for China and India to buy some cheap Coal.  Maybe Hunter can broker that deal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey look, it's backstab a Kurd day.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> What a scum-f*ker Don the Con is.


Every day is backstab the President of the United States day for you people.
Why dont you grab your gun and jump on a camel and go help some Kurds out on your own?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every day is backstab the President of the United States day for you people.
> Why dont you grab your gun and jump on a camel and go help some Kurds out on your own?


Kurds can’t use help from Turds.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every day is backstab the President of the United States day for you people.
> Why dont you grab your gun and jump on a camel and go help some Kurds out on your own?


Poor baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every day is backstab the President of the United States day for you people.
> Why dont you grab your gun and jump on a camel and go help some Kurds out on your own?


Always the victim aren't ya.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hey look, it's backstab a Kurd day.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> What a scum-f*ker Don the Con is.


Yes, I am sure you know more about national security than your President.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I am sure you know more about national security than your President.


Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue.


U2


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Poor baby.


Rich baby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always the victim aren't ya.


Maybe you can let him use your ignore button.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

"...my great and unmatched wisdom..."

Waiting with great expectation to see more of that.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> "...my great and unmatched wisdom..."
> 
> Waiting with great expectation to see more of that.


Lindsey?  You're up next.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> "...my great and unmatched wisdom..."
> 
> Waiting with great expectation to see more of that.


Why?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I am sure you know more about national security than your President.


I am sure I do too... when you lose Liz Cheney, Lindsey Graham, Mark Warner and Chuck Schumer, you just might have hit bingo.

But, of course, Racist Sterno Joe will be Racist, Sterno Joe - "ratf*king our relatively secular, modern, western-looking allies to own the libs." Kek.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every day is backstab the President of the United States day for you people.
> Why dont you grab your gun and jump on a camel and go help some Kurds out on your own?


The difference, of course, is the Kurds actually helped us when we asked.
Trump, on the other hand, just craps on your head while rifling your wallet, but you're so immune to the smell of shit you think he's winding flowers in your fine hair.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The difference, of course, is the Kurds actually helped us when we asked.
> Trump, on the other hand, just craps on your head while rifling your wallet, but you're so immune to the smell of shit you think he's winding flowers in your fine hair.


Not bad.
It is fine, like a baby's, but full and magnificent.

The Kurds have been helpful, and we have also helped them.
I wish them the best.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not bad.
> It is fine, like a baby's, but full and magnificent.
> 
> The Kurds have been helpful, and we have also helped them.
> I wish them the best.


The are about to killed by Turkey. That will not be the "best" unless you're big on death and destruction.

Meanwhile, watch Trump, as is his nature, push until the railing breaks. Gonna be interesting. What's over the ledge?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not bad.
> It is fine, like a baby's, but full and magnificent.
> 
> The Kurds have been helpful, and we have also helped them.
> I wish them the best.


So has your neighborhood militia figured out which intersections they have to blockade in the upcoming civil war?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> So has your neighborhood militia figured out which intersections they have to blockade in the upcoming civil war?


You're obviously insane.
Seek help.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not bad.
> It is fine, like a baby's, but full and magnificent.
> 
> The Kurds have been helpful, and we have also helped them.
> I wish them the best.


Probably like t's hair but thinner I would assume.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Probably like t's hair but thinner I would assume.


You and your dad.
Always guessing and assuming.
Be careful or you'll end up with a cracked pot too.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Vote on what?
> Just an impeachment inquiry at this point.
> Should be another fun week!


*The charade continues ....just like you.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The are about to killed by Turkey.
> That will not be the "best" unless you're big
> on death and destruction.
> 
> ...



*** *Your Future as a Democrat.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *** *Your Future as a Democrat.*


What’s your scheme this time?


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What’s your scheme this time?


*Today was " Velveeta " Monday....you bit.*


*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Yet with each post, you promote my brand.  Enjoy.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Yet with each post, you promote my brand.  Enjoy.


*I respond with the TRUTH.*

*You post DISTRACTIONS.*

*If your brand is the Forum, just say it.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 292401, member: 1715"

The difference, of course, is the Kurds actually helped us when we asked.
*You sellin that Old John McCain Crap Ice Cream again....*
*Ol Lindsey Graham has a reversible jacket ( Red & Blue )*
*A scumbag just like You.......*

Trump, on the other hand, just craps on your head while rifling your wallet, 
but you're so immune to the smell of shit you think he's 
winding flowers in your fine hair.
*Is that your " Weiner " song you store on the*
*( Laptop ).....*


/QUOTE

*Anybody ever tell you...*
*Washin " Her " feet is not good for your Friedhands...*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

"Leaving them to die is a big mistake" "#Turkey is not our friend"


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Leaving them to die is a big mistake" "#Turkey is not our friend"


----------



## Friesland (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh my - I just heard Pat Robinson say Don the Con is at risk of losing his mandate from heaven! 

Now we are in the shit soup my friends. Get your plungers handy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

"You feckless, unpatriotic cowards"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You feckless, unpatriotic cowards"


And I didnt get you anything..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

US foreign policy is now to protect t's assets at the detriment of the US of need be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not bad.
> It is fine, like a baby's, but full and magnificent.


I’ve seen it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

*EXCLUSIVE: OFFICIAL WHO HEARD CALL SAYS TRUMP GOT 'ROLLED' BY TURKEY AND 'HAS NO SPINE'*


https://www.newsweek.com/exclusive-official-who-heard-call-says-trump-got-rolled-turkey-has-no-spine-1463623


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

*Report: House Democrats Weigh Concealing Whistleblower’s Identity from Republicans*





Scott Olson/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN7 Oct 2019161
2:30
*House Democrats are considering masking the identity of a partisan CIA officer behind a so-called “whistleblower” complaint regarding President Donald Trump’s telephone call with Ukraine from Republicans on Capitol Hill, according to a report.*

The Washington Post, citing three officials familiar with the matter, said Monday that Democrats are concerned Republicans will leak the so-called “whistleblower’s” identify upon testimony before House and Senate investigators.

The Post states:

Democrats overseeing the logistics of the testimony for the House impeachment inquiry are discussing a location away from the Capitol as well as a staff-only session that would prevent lawmakers from attending and asking questions.

Aides have considered having the whistleblower testify from a separate location via a video hookup in which the camera would obscure the whistleblower’s image and alter his voice, possibly with modification technology. They also are talking about having the whistleblower sit behind a screen or partition. A third option being floated includes audio-only testimony.

One congressional official told the newspaper that House Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff (D-CA) does “not want to burn his identity.”

“There are lots of different protocols and procedures we’re looking into to find out what works and doesn’t work to protect the identity of the whistleblower,” said another Post source. “That is paramount.”

Though House Intel Democrats are considering unprecedented measures to conceal the so-called “whistleblower’s” identity, the Senate Intelligence Committee, overseen by Sens. Richard Burr (R-NC) and Mark R. Warner (D-VA), are not mulling similar measures.

The Post continues:

The off-campus meetings probably will be in a secure room provided by the executive branch, according to one of these individuals. The meetings could take place “within the next couple of weeks,” but no date has been set, one official said.

The report comes as House Democrats move expeditiously with their formal impeachment inquiry against the president for suggesting Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky look into allegations of corruption against former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden.

Both Trump and Zelensky have denied the allegations and the White House, in a nod to transparency, released a transcript of the foreign leaders’ call to demonstrate no wrongdoing occurred.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

*‘Whistleblower’ Attorneys Offered Rate Discount for Trump Informants, Ranted Against President on Social Media*





AARON KLEIN7 Oct 201938
8:17
*The law firm representing the so-called whistleblower at the center of the impeachment movement targeting President Donald Trump as well as multiple other anti-Trump whistleblowers was so desperate to find Trump administration informants that they previously offered those who come forward discounted pricing for legal representation.*

A search of the Twitter account for the law firm’s founder and managing partner, Andrew Bakaj, finds rabid anti-Trump posts such as repeated advocacy for Trump cabinet members to invoke the 25th Amendment of the Constitution over claimed competency issues. The amendment offers a path for the commander-in-chief’s removal if the “president is unable to discharge the powers and duties of his office.”

Bakaj founded the Compass Rose Legal Group, which is representing the central so-called whistleblower on the matter of Trump’s phone call with the Ukrainian president.  Bakaj previously interned for Hillary Clinton and did work for other Democrats.

On Sunday, Bakaj confirmed that his law firm is representing “multiple whistleblowers in connection to the underlying August 12, 2019, disclosure to the Intelligence Community Inspector General.”

“No further comment at this time,” he added.

Mark Zaid, senior counsel with the Compass Rose Legal Group, said on Sunday that his firm is representing a second so-called whistleblower in the Ukraine case.

On Feb 15, 2017, toward the start of Trump’s presidency, Bakaj and the firm each tweeted about the discounted pricing for potential Trump administration informants:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

*Fitton: Judicial Watch Uncovers Rosenstein Email to Mueller: ‘The Boss’ Doesn’t Know We’re Talking*





AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin
TOM FITTON7 Oct 2019492
4:54
*Rod Rosenstein, formerly the deputy attorney general, is a key figure in enabling, at a minimum, the Deep State’s seditious attacks on President Trump.*

More proof is in new documents uncovered by a Judicial Watch lawsuit. Specifically, we forced the release of 145 pages of Rosenstein’s communications that include a one-line email from Rosenstein to Mueller stating, “The boss and his staff do not know about our discussions.” They also include “off the record” emails with major media outlets around the date of Mueller’s appointment.


We filed a lawsuit to get these documents after the Department of Justice failed to respond to our September 21, 2018, Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request (Judicial Watch v. U.S. Department of Justice (No. 1:19-cv-00481)).

We were seeking any and all e-mails, text messages, or other records of communication addressed to or received by Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein between May 8, 2017, and May 22, 2017.

The time period referred to in this suit is critical. On May 9, 2017, Rosenstein wrote a memo to President Trump recommending that FBI Director James Comey be fired. That day, President Trump fired Comey. Just three days later, on May 12, Rosenstein sent an email assuring Robert Mueller that “The boss and his staff do not know about our discussions.” (It is not clear if the “boss” is then-AG Sessions or President Trump.)

In a May 16, 2017, email, sent the day before Mueller’s appointment, Rosenstein emailed former Bush administration Deputy Attorney General and current Kirkland & Ellis Partner Mark Filip stating, “I am with Mueller. He shares my views. Duty Calls. Sometimes the moment chooses us.”

The next day, May 17, Rosenstein appointed former FBI Director Robert Mueller to investigate Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election.

During the same period, between May 8 and May 17, Rosenstein met with then-acting FBI Director Andrew McCabe and other senior Justice Department FBI officials to discuss wearing a wire and invoking the 25th  Amendment to remove President Trump.

The documents also show that, again during the same time period, Rod Rosenstein was in direct communication with reporters from 60 Minutes, The New York Times, and The Washington Post. In an email exchange dated May 2017, Rosenstein communicated with New York Times reporter Rebecca Ruiz to provide background for this article about himself. Ruiz emailed Rosenstein a draft of the article, and he responded with off-the-record comments and clarifications.


In an email exchange on May 17, 2017, the day of Mueller’s appointment, Rosenstein exchanged emails with 60 Minutes producer Katherine Davis in which he answered off-the-record questions about Mueller’s scope of authority and chain of command:
Rosenstein: “Off the record: This special counsel is a DOJ employee. His status is similar to a US Attorney.”

Davis: “Good call on Mueller. Although I obviously thought you’d be great at leading the investigation too.”


On May 17, 2017, in an email exchange with Washington Post journalist Sari Horwitz with the subject line “Special Counsel,” Rosenstein and Horwitz exchanged:
Rosenstein said, “At some point, I owe you a long story. But this is not the right time for me to talk to anybody.”

Horwitz: “Now, I see why you couldn’t talk today! Obviously, we’re writing a big story about this Is there any chance I could talk to you on background about your decision?”

These astonishing emails further confirm the corruption behind Rosenstein’s appointment of Robert Mueller. They also show a shockingly cozy relationship between Mr. Rosenstein and anti-Trump media reporters.

Here’s some more background on the incredible finds from this one Judicial Watch lawsuit.

On September 11, we released 14 pages of records from the Department of Justice showing officials’ efforts in responding to media inquiries about DOJ/FBI talks allegedly invoking the 25th Amendment to “remove” President Donald Trump from office and former Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein offering to wear a “wire” to record his conversations with the president.

On September 23, we released a two-page memo, dated May 16, 2017, by then-Acting FBI Director Andrew McCabe detailing how then-Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein proposed wearing a wire into the Oval Office “to collect additional evidence on the president’s true intentions.” McCabe writes that Rosenstein said he thought it was possible because “he was not searched when he entered the White House.”

As the “coup” targeting President Trump continues through the House impeachment abuse, it is important to remember that its origins are in the Deep State agencies – especially the FBI and DOJ.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Whistleblower’ Attorneys Offered Rate Discount for Trump Informants, Ranted Against President on Social Media*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

cor·rup·tion
/kəˈrəpSH(ə)n/

_noun_

1.
dishonest or fraudulent conduct by those in power, typically involving bribery.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not bad.
> It is fine, like a baby's, but full and magnificent.
> 
> The Kurds have been helpful, and we have also helped them.
> I wish them the best.


You have posted some amazingly ignorant things lately, but the above post truly highlights your astounding level of naivete. You know nothing beyond what you have been told to believe.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 8, 2019)

Any updates on the whole mandate from heaven thing? I'm a little nervous... I mean, once that goes... we're circling the drain!

Did Don the Con get an extension or nah?


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5456


https://www.politicalflare.com/2019/10/wh-silent-over-questions-regarding-how-melania-obtained-coveted-einstein-visa-despite-her-lying-about-degree/?fbclid=IwAR0ZV73uBXV_Momdh59OjNcVU9-50-VqMV8Aa2GjytIlmI8Wk-1oKDOaFX4


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.politicalflare.com/2019/10/wh-silent-over-questions-regarding-how-melania-obtained-coveted-einstein-visa-despite-her-lying-about-degree/?fbclid=IwAR0ZV73uBXV_Momdh59OjNcVU9-50-VqMV8Aa2GjytIlmI8Wk-1oKDOaFX4


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.politicalflare.com/2019/10/wh-silent-over-questions-regarding-how-melania-obtained-coveted-einstein-visa-despite-her-lying-about-degree/?fbclid=IwAR0ZV73uBXV_Momdh59OjNcVU9-50-VqMV8Aa2GjytIlmI8Wk-1oKDOaFX4


Typical hypocrisy. Always apparent to most but the t-swallowers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

IMPEACHMENT BACKFIRE!
FAUXCAHONTAS BUSTED
NBA ’S COMMUNIST CHINA
FOREVER WARS 
ILHAN OMAR DIVORCE
*Democrats in Red States Having a Rough Time Defending Impeachment Back Home*





AP Photo/Andrew Harnik
KRISTINA WONG7 Oct 20193,796
5:43
*House Democrats in red states who have come out in support of impeachment are having a rough time defending their decision back home.*

Democrats who are back home for two weeks in districts that supported President Trump in 2016 are having to answer questions on impeachment – whether they like it or not.

At one town hall, Illinois, Rep. Sean Casten (D-IL) was confronted by a woman who “tore into” House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) and House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff (D-CA), accusing them of “lying their little butts off,” according to a report by Politico.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Cruz: Democrats ‘Not Even Pretending’ They’ll Allow Private Healthcare Insurance


She said the whistleblower complaint “looks like a bunch of 13-year-old girls gossiping.”

At another event, another constituent asked Casten why he was not condemning former Vice President Joe Biden’s actions. Trump has said Biden and his son Hunter Biden should be investigated for their actions in Ukraine. Biden pressured Ukraine to fire the chief prosecutor, who had opened a corruption investigation on a Ukrainian gas company that employed his son for over $50,000 a month. The Bidens have denied any wrongdoing.

Casten has told his constituents that there’s “no there thereon the Biden story,” and that a voter who asked him about Ukrainian meddling in the 2016 election was espousing a “deep-down-the-rabbit-hole, crazy conspiracy theory,” according to Politico.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

*Why his fans think Trump has “great and unmatched wisdom”*
*The definition of genius has never been stable.*

_





A man holds a sign during a protest against President Trump on the sidelines of the U.N. General Assembly in New York on Sept. 23. (Mark Kauzlarich/Reuters)
By Ittai Orr 
Ittai Orr is a doctoral candidate in American studies at Yale University studying the history of intelligence. 
October 8, 2019 at 6:00 AM EDT

President Trump’s strange obsession with IQ and intellectual superiority was on display again Monday when he referred to his “great and unmatched wisdom.” That adds to his previous claim that he was a “very stable genius,” with a “very high IQ.” In addition to boasting about his own intellectual superiority, he derides his opponents for their lack of smarts: He called Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) an “extraordinarily low IQ person” and called Democratic presidential candidate Beto O’Rourke, “Dummy Beto.” 
_


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

I think that before Mother Pence moves into the White House she will ask to have Melania's closet fumigated.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

Lindsey is calling Rudy to testify before a Senate committee.  That should be good viewing.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 8, 2019)

I am shocked. SHOCKED I say, to learn that Don the Con's people are stiffing cities for security. Who could ever have predicted?!

https://publicintegrity.org/federal-politics/donald-trump-police-cities-bills-maga-rallies/

Now those meanies in Minnesota won't let him use their venue unless he pays his bills! So. Not. Fair!! Why does everyone hate our lead Con? He's just trying to Make Murica Great Again (while conning the pants off them.)


----------



## Friesland (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh my! More unpaid bills?

Shocked, SHOCKED I say... I was sure the trades he stiffed in Jersey were the only ones... but now even in his mum's homeland! Sad...

"Donald Trump’s family firm is refusing to accept a legal bill worth tens of thousands of pounds after he lost a lengthy court battle against a windfarm near his Aberdeenshire golf course, according to the Scottish government.

A Scottish court ruled in February this year the Trump Organization had to pay the Scottish government’s legal costsafter his attempt to block an 11-turbine windfarm in Aberdeen Bay ended with defeat in the UK supreme court in 2015."


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 292625, member: 1715"

Oh my! More unpaid bills?

Shocked, SHOCKED I say...
I was sure the trades he stiffed in Jersey were the only ones... 
but now even in his mum's homeland! Sad...

"Donald Trump’s family firm is refusing to accept a legal bill worth
tens of thousands of pounds after he lost a lengthy court battle 
against a windfarm near his Aberdeenshire golf course, 
according to the Scottish government.

A Scottish court ruled in February this year the Trump Organization 
had to pay the Scottish government’s legal costsafter his attempt to 
block an 11-turbine windfarm in Aberdeen Bay ended with 
defeat in the UK supreme court in 2015."

/QUOTE

*My goodness are you so desperate to post anything negative about *
*Trump and Associates that you dug around in an old trash bin for*
*a case that will mostly be overturned....*

*Look out your window......that's blue sky.*
*It's quite nice...but it won't stop a Schiff's Lie....*


----------



## Booter (Oct 8, 2019)

*Three STDs reach all-time highs in the US, new CDC report says*

*https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/08/health/std-cases-rising-us-study/index.html*

Finally an issue where Trump can provide some expertise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Three STDs reach all-time highs in the US, new CDC report says*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/08/health/std-cases-rising-us-study/index.html*
> 
> Finally an issue where Trump can provide some expertise.


CNN huh?


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

De Vos - going...

https://www.newsweek.com/betsy-devos-could-face-jail-after-judge-rules-violated-2018-order-1463764?fbclid=IwAR1Pha_5zTPACcM0lYxWiIHJoYj5WzLNfWn5XibuymaRXw1M39cPw7iQl9w


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Three STDs reach all-time highs in the US, new CDC report says*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/08/health/std-cases-rising-us-study/index.html*
> 
> Finally an issue where Trump can provide some expertise.


*It appears you are " Booting " up some personal projections on*
*a public forum.....Go ahead ...have at it.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 8, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Three STDs reach all-time highs in the US, new CDC report says*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/08/health/std-cases-rising-us-study/index.html*
> 
> Finally an issue where Trump can provide some expertise.


You mean because he’s been t-baggin’ you people since 2016


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

I had thought Ambassador Sondland would exonerate t by his testimony to Congress, so why was he blocked?  General principles?  They asked him what he was actually going to say under oath?  ???


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2019)

This t supporter even looks like a mobster --







"Hey, that's a nice government you got there.  Be a shame if the whole thing went up in smoke.  You interested in some insurance?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

I doubt Barr will be interested.


OCTOBER 8TH, 2019
*New Update In Criminal Referrals Made Against Those Who Made Questionable Claims Against Kavanaugh*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail


Nine Republican Senators sent a letter to Attorney General William Barr and FBI Director Christopher Wray on Tuesday seeking information on the statuses of four criminal referrals the Senate Judiciary Committee sent to the Department of Justice last year regarding suspicious allegations that were made against then-Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.

The letter was sent by Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-SC), and Sens. Chuck Grassley (R-IA), Mike Lee (R-UT), Ted Cruz (R-TX), John Cornyn (R-TX), Mike Crapo (R-ID), Thom Tillis (R-NC), John Kennedy (R-LA) and Marsha Blackburn (R-TN).

“In the process of evaluating claims against the then-nominee, committee investigators collected 25 written statements and spoke with 45 individuals. Those investigations culminated in the nominee’s confirmation and the release of a 414-page committee report concluding that there was no credible evidence to support any of the allegations,” former Judiciary Committee Chairman Grassley said in a statement. “Last year, then-Chairman Grassley referred to the Department of Justice four individuals for investigation for potential criminal conduct including the submission of materially false statements to the committee, obstruction of Congress and conspiracy to submit false statements or obstruct Congress.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

BIG: James Clapper Admits He Was Following Orders From His ‘Commander-In-Chief, President Obama’

Posted at 4:00 pm on October 08, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

__
_
Mueller Was Pursuing FBI Director Job When He Met With Trump, Contrary to What He Testified to Congress, Admin Officials Say

Posted at 9:30 pm on October 08, 2019 by Nick Arama

 








Former special counsel Robert Mueller, is sworn in before he testifies before the House Judiciary Committee hearing on his report on Russian election interference, on Capitol Hill, in Washington, Wednesday, July 24, 2019. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)




This latest report could spell big trouble for former Special Counsel Robert Mueller.

Fox is reporting that multiple administration officials are saying that when Mueller met with President Donald Trump in May 2017, he was in fact pursuing the job as FBI Director.

Problem with this? 

Mueller denied this under oath when he testified before Congress this year about his investigation. When he testified on July 24, Mueller claimed he thought that he was just being asked by Trump about what was needed in a candidate for the job. “My understanding was I was not applying for the job,” Mueller testified on July 24. “I was asked to give my input on what it would take to do the job.” Mueller had served as FBI Director under Barack Obama and under George W. Bush. 


According to the officials talking to Fox, there are government documents, however, showing he was seeking the job. 

There’s more. 

According to emails obtained by Judicial Watch, it appears that he may have known he was also being considered for the Special Counsel position if he didn’t get the job as the FBI Director. 

“The boss and his staff do not know about our discussions,” then-Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein said in an email to Mueller on May 12, 2017. Rosenstein’s boss was then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions, who had recused himself from the Russia probe, meaning the president would not have known either.

A source close to Rosenstein confirmed to Fox News that he had confidential conversations with Mueller about whether he would be willing to serve in the event he needed to appoint a special counsel. These conversations began on May 12, 2017, prior to Mueller’s meeting with the president on May 16, 2017, the source acknowledged.

Trump has said repeatedly that Mueller interviewed for the job, didn’t get it and therefore it was a conflict for him to be Special Counsel.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

__
_
Democrats Considering Hiding the Identity of Whistleblower From the GOP, Changing His Appearance, Voice

Posted at 12:30 pm on October 08, 2019 by Nick Arama

 








Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., ranking member of the House Intelligence Committee, accompanied by House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi of Calif. and other congress members speaks during a news conference on Trump Putin Helsinki Summit at Capitol Hill in Washington on Tuesday, July 17, 2018. (AP Photo/Jose Luis Magana)




Just when you think Democrats can’t be any more manipulative about the process of impeachment against President Donald Trump, they manage to go even lower.

First, Democrats ‘launched’ an impeachment inquiry simply by the proclamation of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) without holding a full floor vote to open an inquiry as has been the process previously. So the process doesn’t even have the sanction of a Congressional vote.

Second, as we reported yesterday, Democrats have been holding hearings, questioning people in secret and they plan on doing that this week as well. So there’s absolutely no transparency to the process and no one can see what is actually being said and Democrats get to frame (read: leak selectively) whatever they want to frame the case. (READ: Democrats Trying to Impeach Trump in Secret Hearings)


Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) has argued it’s necessary to maintain the identity of the whistleblower. So are they intent upon trying to impeach the president without even identifying who the person is so that the person’s story can be adequately cross-examined?

Apparently so because now the word is that they don’t even intend on telling their Republican colleagues who the person is or even allowing them to question the whistleblower.


From The Hill: 

Democrats are going to great lengths to hide the whistleblower’s identity out of fear the Republicans on the House Intelligence Committee could leak their identity, according to The Washington Post, which cited three people familiar with the discussions.

Democrats are considering holding testimony outside the Capitol as well as a staff-only session that would bar lawmakers from questioning the whistleblower, according to the Post.

Democrats are also weighing options to distort the whistleblower’s appearance and voice, including through a video camera or audio-only testimony or by placing the person behind a screen, the Post reported.

Rep. Steve Scalise (R-LA) blasted the lack of transparency and secrecy by the Democrats.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

Login
Watch TV
☰
TRUMP IMPEACHMENT INQUIRY
Published 2 hours ago
*Document reveals Ukraine had already reopened probe of Hunter Biden-linked firm months before Trump phone call*
By Charles Creitz | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*John Solomon claims new document shows 'significant shift' in 'factual timeline' of Ukraine matters*
John Solomon claims new document shows 'significant shift' in 'factual timeline' of Ukraine matters

A newly unearthed document shows that Ukrainian officials had opened a new probe into the firm linked to Hunter Biden months before President Trump's phone call with that country's leader, Fox News contributor John Solomon reported late Tuesday.

Solomon said Tuesday on "Hannity" that the U.S. government knew Ukraine was planning to look again into activities at Burisma Holdings, an energy company that employed then-Vice President Joe Biden's son as a member of its board of directors, early this year. The report is noteworthy because President Trump has been accused by Democrats of threatening in July to withhold foreign aid to Ukraine unless its new president pursued an investigation into the company and the younger Biden's role there.

"The U.S. government had open-source intelligence and was aware as early as February of 2019 that the Ukrainian government was planning to reopen the Burisma investigation," he claimed. "This is long before the president ever imagined having a call with President Zelensky," he added, noting Petro Poroshenko was still Ukraine's president at that time.

BIDEN'S CAMPAIGN LIKELY COMING TO AN END -- THANKS TO CLINTON-LINKED UKRAINE BOMBSHELL, NUNES SAYS

ADVERTISEMENT







Video
"This is a significant shift in the factual timeline."

Solomon said the information he obtained, including documents shown on "Hannity" Tuesday, was omitted from a U.S. intelligence community whistleblower's complaint lodged against Trump last month.

*More from Media*

Trump attorney Jay Sekulow dismisses second whistleblower coming forward
Trump tax return ruling 'obliterated' president's argument, Judge Napolitano says
Solomon said that NABU -- an FBI-like anti-corruption agency in Ukraine -- requested the probe into Burisma and owner Mykola Zlochevsky be reopened earlier this year. The investigation then went forward, Solomon said. The new probe later resulted in a "Notice of Suspicion" being filed, alleging the existence of "illicit funds" running through the firm, Solomon also claimed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

*Report: Ukraine ‘Whistleblower’ Had ‘Professional Relationship’ with 2020 Democrat*





AP Photo/Eric Gay
JOSHUA CAPLAN8 Oct 20195,029
3:47
*The intelligence community inspector general testified Friday to congressional investigators that the so-called “whistleblower” who mischaracterized President Donald Trump’s call with the leader of Ukraine had a previous “professional relationship” with a 2020 Democrat candidate, according to the Washington Examiner.*

“The IG said [the whistleblower] worked or had some type of professional relationship with one of the Democratic candidates,” one person with knowledge of inspector general Michael Atkinson’s testimony told the Examiner’sByron York.


In another conversation with York, a second source revealed: “What [Atkinson] said was that the whistleblower self-disclosed that he was a registered Democrat and that he had a prior working relationship with a current 2020 Democratic presidential candidate.”

According to York, Atkinson did not reveal the Democrat presidential candidate’s identity or touch on the nature of the working relationship.

The Examiner’s report raises further questions about the so-called “whistleblower” and his complaint, which alleges President Donald Trump pressured Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate allegations of corruption against former Vice President and 2020 White House hopeful Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. In an August 26th letter, Atkinson said the officer was found to have harbored “political bias” in favor of a rival political candidate to President Trump. York’s report contradicts a claim by CNN anchor Jake Tapper, who stated last week that the so-called “whistleblower’s” political bias was that he was a “registered Democrat.”

The officer’s alleged political bias isn’t the only glaring issue with his complaint. Last week, Fox News reported the anonymous Deep Stater concealed his communications with a House Intelligence Committee aide from Atkinson, who told lawmakers he possessed “no knowledge” of the officer’s contacts with the Capitol Hill staffer. As Breitbart News reported, the development suggests the officer failed to follow the law for protecting intelligence community members seeking to report alleged wrongdoing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BIG: James Clapper Admits He Was Following Orders From His ‘Commander-In-Chief, President Obama’
> 
> Posted at 4:00 pm on October 08, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Snowden’s bitch was at it again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my! More unpaid bills?
> 
> Shocked, SHOCKED I say... I was sure the trades he stiffed in Jersey were the only ones... but now even in his mum's homeland! Sad...
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Friesland (Oct 9, 2019)

Nothing says "Lover of Liberty" like letting the authoritarian theocratic Muslim Brotherhood Party of Turkey bomb allies to own the libs.

Maga.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Nothing says "Lover of Liberty" like letting the authoritarian theocratic Muslim Brotherhood Party of Turkey bomb allies to own the libs.
> 
> Maga.


T is noble in his effort to protect American economic and financial interests in Turkey.  The fact that those interests are also his is just coincidental.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmm...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2019)

espola said:


> T is noble in his effort to protect American economic and financial interests in Turkey.  The fact that those interests are also his is just coincidental.


Trump is the only American with interests in Turkey? Interesting


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Nothing says "Lover of Liberty" like letting the authoritarian theocratic Muslim Brotherhood Party of Turkey bomb allies to own the libs.
> 
> Maga.


At least 22 vets will attempt suicide today.   If their lucky, they’ll fuck it up so they can re-enlist and make their way back to world conflicts in which people refuse to get along.  Their death will mean more there as they fight to liberate both our allies and themselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is the only American with interests in Turkey? Interesting


You can always be counted on to respond to that which you wish to as opposed to the true meaning of a post . . . "if you squint your eyes, turn your head sideways and scream . . . ."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

espola said:


> T is noble in his effort to protect American economic and financial interests in Turkey.  The fact that those interests are also his is just coincidental.


Yawn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can always be counted on to respond to that which you wish to as opposed to the true meaning of a post . . . "if you squint your eyes, turn your head sideways and scream . . . ."


You can always be counted on to interrupt, butt in and add absolutely nothing to the conversation....good job ass wipe.


----------



## Booter (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Three STDs reach all-time highs in the US, new CDC report says*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/08/health/std-cases-rising-us-study/index.html*
> 
> Finally an issue where Trump can provide some expertise.


*Trump Boasted of Avoiding STDs While Dating: Vaginas Are 'Landmines ... It Is My Personal Vietnam'*

In an unearthed interview from 1997, Donald Trump claimed he was a “brave soldier” for avoiding STDs during his single years in the late ’90s.

“It’s amazing, I can’t even believe it. I’ve been so lucky in terms of that whole world, it is a dangerous world out there. It’s like Vietnam, sort of. It is my personal Vietnam. I feel like a great and very brave solider,” Trump said in the interview when Howard Stern asked how he handled making sure he wasn’t contracting STDs from the women he was sleeping with.

The business-mogul-turned-politician elaborated on the fact in the interview, calling women’s vaginas “potential landmines” and saying “there’s some real danger there.”

Also appearing on Stern’s show in 1993, Trump bragged about his promiscuous lifestyle while single and stated that men who didn’t go to Vietnam didn’t need to feel guilty because dating during the AIDS epidemic in the ’80s was also dangerous.

“You know, if you’re young, and in this era, and if you have any guilt about not having gone to Vietnam, we have our own Vietnam — it’s called the dating game,” Trump said to Stern in a 1993 interview. “Dating is like being in Vietnam. You’re the equivalent of a soldier going over to Vietnam.”

https://people.com/politics/trump-boasted-of-avoiding-stds-while-dating-vaginas-are-landmines-it-was-my-personal-vietnam/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump Boasted of Avoiding STDs While Dating: Vaginas Are 'Landmines ... It Is My Personal Vietnam'*
> 
> In an unearthed interview from 1997, Donald Trump claimed he was a “brave soldier” for avoiding STDs during his single years in the late ’90s.
> 
> ...


Such a brave, brave man, he deserves a medal.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 9, 2019)

Now it all makes sense. There were no Kurds on the beaches of Normandy, so sure they deserve to get some post-Ottoman bombs dropped on their head for helping us fight Isis and take Raqqa. I knew Don the Con would have a clear and logical explanation.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At least 22 vets will attempt suicide today.   If their lucky, they’ll fuck it up so they can re-enlist and make their way back to world conflicts in which people refuse to get along.  Their death will mean more there as they fight to liberate both our allies and themselves.


Huli Huli Boi, with his chicken-shit command of logic, think that telling the Turks to go ahead and bomb the Kurds in Syria is helping suicidal American vets.

What a freaking pecker.

There were plenty of ways to bring the ~2000 US servicemen out of north Syria without getting on the phone and telling Muslim Brotherhood member Erdogan (so interesting that no one ever brings that up when they get all insane about "radical Islam...")  a free hand to bomb the Kurds - who actually fought Isis (and the cowardly Turk mercenaries who tried to race them to Raqa and could barely take Manbij cause the Syria Arabs actually hate the Turks for the most part - at least the Turkish gov't. Plenty of awesome Turkish people but Erdogan and his thugs are vicious as anyone who has spent time in Turkey will tell you.) But the idea that letting Turkey bomb Kurdish positions in north east Turkey is saving American service personnel from suicide, which is a very real and serious problem, is just too f*king stupid for words.

Not to mention the refugee wave it has set off. Really smart, our stable genius. Belongs in a stable, like any tired old ass.

When Don the Con does something so stupid that even Senate Republicans gonna push back, you know he's an asshat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump lies while Kurds die . . . 50,000 ISIS fighters will escape as t loses his "mandate from heaven".

The world will want more than impeachment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi, with his chicken-shit command of logic, think that telling the Turks to go ahead and bomb the Kurds in Syria is helping suicidal American vets.
> 
> What a freaking pecker.
> 
> ...


Coward


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

This is the most disgusting period in modern American history. We have an ignorant lunatic setting policy. It may take decades to repair the damage and our reputation.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coward


Intellectually and morally bankrupt scumbag.

At least there's a little good news today.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fox-news-poll-results-october-6-8-2019


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Intellectually and morally bankrupt scumbag.
> 
> At least there's a little good news today.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fox-news-poll-results-october-6-8-2019


Fries U!  What a deal!  Coward.  You chicken Hawks like hooking your anti-Trump trailer to whatever issue rattles your cage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is the most disgusting period in modern American history. We have an ignorant lunatic setting policy. It may take decades to repair the damage and our reputation.


Poor baby


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump lies while Kurds die . . . 50,000 ISIS fighters will escape as t loses his "mandate from heaven".
> 
> The world will want more than impeachment.


Your arrogance speaking for the world now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump lies while Kurds die . . . 50,000 ISIS fighters will escape as t loses his "mandate from heaven".
> 
> The world will want more than impeachment.


It’s a trap


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump lies while Kurds die . . . 50,000 ISIS fighters will escape as t loses his "mandate from heaven".
> 
> The world will want more than impeachment.


It’s a trap


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

*Trump dismisses concerns about leaving Kurds at the mercy of Turkey*










Trump explains again why he pulled troops out of Syria









Scroll back up to restore default view.
As Turkey began its assault against America’s Kurdish allies on Wednesday, sending troops and warplanes across the border with Syria, President Trump dismissed concerns about what is widely characterized as a betrayal of the fighters who bore the brunt of the battle against ISIS.

“Alliances are very easy” to establish, Trump said in response to a question about whether pulling American troops out of the region — leaving the field clear for Turkey to attack its historic enemies — would make it harder to enlist allies in the future.

Trump spoke at a White House event where he signed an executive order on transparency in instituting new federal regulations.

After a phone call with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Sunday, Trump ordered the immediate withdrawal of the token American force that had been stationed in northern Syria, serving as a tripwire against Turkey’s long-standing desire to eliminate the Kurdish presence on its border. The Kurds, an ethnic group in a region that spans Turkey, northern Syria and Iraq, have fought alongside Americans in the war on ISIS for years. But their goal of carving out a national state in the region is strongly opposed by Turkey, which regards at least some of their forces as terrorists.

Within a day of the American redeployment, Turkey began mobilizing for the attack.

Echoing a point raised earlier in a blog post by a right-wing commentator, Trump dismissed the Kurdish alliance with an inexplicable reference to World War II, and suggested that the Kurds are pursuing their own interests in the Mideast, not necessarily America’s:

“Now, the Kurds are fighting for their land, just so you understand, they are fighting for their land. And as somebody wrote in a very, very powerful article today, they didn’t help us in the Second World War, they didn’t help us with Normandy as an example, they mentioned the names of different battles, but they’re there to help us with their land, and that’s a different thing.

“In addition to that, we have spent tremendous amounts of money in helping the Kurds,” Trump continued. “With all of that being said, we like the Kurds.”

He repeated his threat from Monday to “obliterate” the economy of Turkey with sanctions if — as some fear — it perpetrates a massacre of the Kurds.

The U.S. pullback, a sudden reversal of years of American policy, was met with unusually harsh and bipartisan criticism in Washington, including by Trump’s frequent defender Sen. Lindsey Graham, who said the Kurds had been “shamelessly abandoned by the Trump administration.”

Asked about the fate of thousands of captured ISIS fighters who have been held prisoner by the Kurds, Trump said it wouldn’t be America’s problem:

“Well, they’re going to be escaping to Europe, that’s where they want to go. They want to go back to their homes, but Europe didn’t want them from us, we could have given it to them, they could have had trials, they could have done whatever they wanted. But as usual, it’s not reciprocal. You know, my favorite word, ‘reciprocal.’ That’s all I want. I don’t want an edge, I just want reciprocal, it’s not a fair deal for the United States.”

Trump reminded reporters that scaling back America’s overseas commitments was one of his campaign promises.

“I campaigned on ending the endless wars. We’re all over the world fighting wars,” he said. “People are saying, ‘You’re doing the right thing.’”

He ended his comments by invoking the American casualties of the ongoing fighting in the Mideast, with an implied rebuke to Graham, who he said “would like to stay there for the next 200 years.”

“It’s easy to talk tough, tough guys, all these tough guys, ‘let’s keep fighting, let’s keep fighting.’ If they had to go to Walter Reed, where they do unbelievable work…” Trump said, before trailing off into an anecdote about an injured soldier who had surgery to rebuild his nose.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-withdrawal-explanation-syria-kurds-isis-europe-215740775.html


----------



## Friesland (Oct 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  What a deal!  Coward.  You chicken Hawks like hooking your anti-Trump trailer to whatever issue rattles your cage.


And you'll pucker up to put your lips to whatever turd slips out of that incontinent orange sphincter.

Meanwhile, all the good Christians around here who pissed on Otto Wambier can now piss on the Syriac Christians  killed in north east Syria - not to mention the ancient Christian sites there... the hypocrisy (and cowardice) of the cult around here is strong. I'll give you all that.

You'll swallow any little thing Don the Con dangles in front of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump Boasted of Avoiding STDs While Dating: Vaginas Are 'Landmines ... It Is My Personal Vietnam'*
> 
> In an unearthed interview from 1997, Donald Trump claimed he was a “brave soldier” for avoiding STDs during his single years in the late ’90s.
> 
> ...


Tell us all about it booty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And you'll pucker up to put your lips to whatever turd slips out of that incontinent orange sphincter.
> 
> Meanwhile, all the good Christians around here who pissed on Otto Wambier can now piss on the Syriac Christians  killed in north east Syria - not to mention the ancient Christian sites there... the hypocrisy (and cowardice) of the cult around here is strong. I'll give you all that.
> 
> You'll swallow any little thing Don the Con dangles in front of you.


Now you're just recycling your cowardice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

t isn't just a horrible president he is a horrible person.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t isn't just a horrible president he is a horrible person.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t isn't just a horrible president he is a horrible person.


You have a son we can send to fight with the Kurds?  Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

Adios Mother Fuckers.
 ByeBye Bitches.

MAGA


*Trump Surges Deportations of Illegal Aliens by 453 Percent in Recent Months*





Sandra SEBASTIAN/AFP/Getty 
JOHN BINDER9 Oct 2019540
2:24
*President Trump’s administration deported more than 2,500 illegal aliens in the last two months who had arrived at the United States-Mexico border and claimed to be part of a family unit.*

Federal data obtained by Breitbart News reveals that since August, the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agency has deported more than 2,500 illegal aliens who arrived as a family unit at the southern border and have final orders for removal.

Over these two months, ICE agents arrested another 275 illegal aliens who arrived as family units at the border. All of these illegal aliens arrested have final orders for removal, meaning they have gone through the asylum and immigration courts and have been found not to be eligible to stay in the U.S.

Compare these deportation numbers to that of Fiscal Year 2018, when ICE deported 2,711 illegal aliens who arrived as family units at the border for the entire year.

This indicates that about 226 illegal aliens claiming to be part of a family unit were deported every month last year compared to about 1,250 deported each month in August and September of this year — a more than 453 percent increase in illegal family unit deportations based on monthly totals.

As Breitbart News has reported, research findsthat deporting the 11 to 22 million illegal aliens saves American taxpayers billions compared to the costs they are forced to pay when illegal aliens are allowed to stay.

Deporting every illegal alien in the country would amount to a cost savings of about $622 billion over the course of a lifetime. This indicates that deporting illegal aliens is six times less costly than what it costs American taxpayers to currently subsidize the millions of illegal aliens living in the U.S.

Mass deportations are supported by a majority of American voters, a July Harvard/Harris Poll finds. Overall, 51 percent of voters said they support mass deportations of the illegal alien population, including more than eight-in-ten GOP voters and more than five-in-ten swing voters.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

Let's see -- the Kurds didn't help us in WW2, and the Russians did.

That criterion explains a lot.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

*Good ol' Republicans. Tell the small dairy farmers they're going to fail...

“In America, the big get bigger and the small go out,” *Perdue told reporters after appearing at the World Dairy Expo in Madison, Wis. “I don’t think in America, for any small business, we have a guaranteed income or guaranteed profitability.”


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t isn't just a horrible president he is a horrible person.


*Are YOU projecting.....*

*Why the bus to Golf Courses, you get a DUI ....*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now you're just recycling your cowardice.


And you're still producing fresh pig shit.

But it won't matter. I'm sure Killary is moments away from a big arrest at Dulles as she is about to board a one-way flight to Vienna...

Oh wait.

Remember Firtash? I have some feelz we're going to hear from him again soon...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And you're still producing fresh pig shit.
> 
> But it won't matter. I'm sure Killary is moments away from a big arrest at Dulles as she is about to board a one-way flight to Vienna...
> 
> ...


How do you really feelz?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And you're still producing fresh pig shit.
> 
> But it won't matter. I'm sure Killary is moments away from a big arrest at Dulles as she is about to board a one-way flight to Vienna...
> 
> ...


Fries U, what a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you really feelz?


Sheez sure emotional today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

*Joe Biden worked with whistleblower when he was vice president, officials reveal*
by Rob Crilly
, Steven Nelson, & David M. Drucker
 | October 10, 2019 06:24 PM

The 2020 Democratic candidate with whom the CIA whistleblower had a "professional" tie is Joe Biden, according to intelligence officers and former White House officials.


Lawyers for the whistleblower said he had worked only "in the executive branch." The _Washington Examiner_ has established that he is a career CIA analyst who was detailed to the National Security Council at the White House and has since left. On Sept. 26, the _New York Times_ reported that he was a CIA officer. On Oct. 4, the newspaper added that he "was detailed to the National Security Council at one point."

Michael Atkinson, the Intelligence Community's inspector general, told members of Congress that the whistleblower had a "professional tie" to a 2020 Democratic candidate. He had written earlier that while the whistleblower's complaint was credible, he had shown "some indicia of an arguable political bias ... in favor of a rival political candidate."



00:0000:39

	
	
		
		
	


	










Columnist Salena Zito on the expanded Washington Examiner magazine

Watch Full Screen to Skip Ads
A retired CIA officer told the _Washington Examiner,_ “From everything we know about the whistleblower and his work in the executive branch then, there is absolutely no doubt he would have been working with Biden when he was vice president."

As an experienced CIA official on the NSC with the deep knowledge of Ukraine that he demonstrated in his complaint, it is probable that the whistleblower briefed Biden and likely that he accompanied him on Air Force Two during at least one of the six visits the 2020 candidate made to the country.


A former Trump administration official, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss intelligence matters, said Biden’s work on foreign affairs brought him into close proximity with the whistleblower either at the CIA or when he was detailed to the White House. 

“This person, after working with Biden, may feel defensive towards him because he feels [Biden] is being falsely attacked. Maybe he is even talking to Biden’s staff,” the former official said. “Maybe it is innocent, maybe not.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And you're still producing fresh pig shit.
> 
> But it won't matter. I'm sure Killary is moments away from a big arrest at Dulles as she is about to board a one-way flight to Vienna...
> 
> ...


Fire up the incinerators . . .


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> *Good ol' Republicans. Tell the small dairy farmers they're going to fail...
> 
> “In America, the big get bigger and the small go out,” *Perdue told reporters after appearing at the World Dairy Expo in Madison, Wis. “I don’t think in America, for any small business, we have a guaranteed income or guaranteed profitability.”


You have a guaranteed income? What's up with you latley... you seem off your game, distracted maybe worried?  Let me know when you're meeting with Lion... I'd love to be there too. Record you yelling about your "white pride!"


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fire up the incinerators . . .


I'm  sure your Jewish friends would love to hear you ssy that... loser!


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.wpr.org/wisconsin-spice-company-spends-more-100k-pro-impeachment-ads?utm_medium=social&utm_term=nprnews&utm_campaign=npr&utm_source=facebook.com&fbclid=IwAR2Edhsm8SKR60yWMcJFJ5Ry_uQSo59V-P8tOWWuvEC3I5PMP56g7hRQvLs&fbclid=IwAR1yBp_sKWNwymmX0AWRf9rUAURG01x0q7AFS9xDYdDNC-hs4K4hK-C9VrE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.wpr.org/wisconsin-spice-company-spends-more-100k-pro-impeachment-ads?utm_medium=social&utm_term=nprnews&utm_campaign=npr&utm_source=facebook.com&fbclid=IwAR2Edhsm8SKR60yWMcJFJ5Ry_uQSo59V-P8tOWWuvEC3I5PMP56g7hRQvLs&fbclid=IwAR1yBp_sKWNwymmX0AWRf9rUAURG01x0q7AFS9xDYdDNC-hs4K4hK-C9VrE


True patriots!


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

During the Cold War, Vienna was a transfer point for defectors going both ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

[A


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh my.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice.
> View attachment 5481


Was it you that celebrated the deportation of the illegal aliens recently?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

Here you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Was it you that celebrated the deportation of the illegal aliens recently?


Sheriff Joe, DUH.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2019)

*Watch–Trump: Joe Biden ‘Was Only a Good Vice President Because He Understood How to Kiss Obama’s Ass’*

https://www.breitbart.com/






Trump: Joe Biden ‘Was Only a Good Vice President Because He Understood How to Kiss Obama’s Ass’


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

espola said:


> https://www.wpr.org/wisconsin-spice-company-spends-more-100k-pro-impeachment-ads?utm_medium=social&utm_term=nprnews&utm_campaign=npr&utm_source=facebook.com&fbclid=IwAR2Edhsm8SKR60yWMcJFJ5Ry_uQSo59V-P8tOWWuvEC3I5PMP56g7hRQvLs&fbclid=IwAR1yBp_sKWNwymmX0AWRf9rUAURG01x0q7AFS9xDYdDNC-hs4K4hK-C9VrE


On Wisconsin.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

John Bolton quit over the Ukraine phone call --

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/at-least-four-national-security-officials-raised-alarms-about-ukraine-policy-before-and-after-trump-call-with-ukrainian-president/2019/10/10/ffe0c88a-eb6d-11e9-9c6d-436a0df4f31d_story.html


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

T didn't just want to be President, he wanted to continue his role as The Donald, a cartoon character that appeared in every New York newspaper every day.

Send the fucking traitor back to New York,  He will love the attention he is going to get there.


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> John Bolton quit over the Ukraine phone call --
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/at-least-four-national-security-officials-raised-alarms-about-ukraine-policy-before-and-after-trump-call-with-ukrainian-president/2019/10/10/ffe0c88a-eb6d-11e9-9c6d-436a0df4f31d_story.html


Did these people have phantom concerns over a phantom phone call?
Were they in on the scam witch hunt early?
Is this all just more fake news?
The good Senator from Wisconsin said he doesn't believe the media or the intelligence agencies. Does he believe State Department officials?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Did these people have phantom concerns over a phantom phone call?
> Were they in on the scam witch hunt early?
> Is this all just more fake news?
> The good Senator from Wisconsin said he doesn't believe the media or the intelligence agencies. Does he believe State Department officials?


Does he believe John Bolton?


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

I love that the guy whose own lawyer and campaign manager went to jail and whose Trump U paid a $25 million fine for fraud was asking Ukraine to "root out corruption" by investigating his political opponent  Joe Biden.
Exactly how stupid and blind do you have to be to even make sense of that argument?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> T didn't just want to be President, he wanted to continue his role as The Donald, a cartoon character that appeared in every New York newspaper every day.
> 
> Send the fucking traitor back to New York,  He will love the attention he is going to get there.


They have enough eggs and rotten fruit?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I love that the guy whose own lawyer and campaign manager went to jail and whose Trump U paid a $25 million fine for fraud was asking Ukraine to "root out corruption" by investigating his political opponent  Joe Biden.
> Exactly how stupid and blind do you have to be to even make sense of that argument?


Nono, lil joe, LE, dizzy, the plumber dumb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

All the rats are abandoning ship, or on the way to or in jail. t certainly isn't the kind of captain to go down with the ship, he may take it down out of spite though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

Why do people like t hate America so much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

I see t didn't get the Nobel Peace Prize . . . they gave it to someone who actually did something.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see t didn't get the Nobel Peace Prize . . . they gave it to someone who actually did something.


Among other things, he is pursuing a path to 100% renewable energy for his country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Among other things, he is pursuing a path to 100% renewable energy for his country.


Imagine that, and from one of 'those' countries.


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All the rats are abandoning ship, or on the way to or in jail. t certainly isn't the kind of captain to go down with the ship, he may take it down out of spite though.


I spent some time chatting with Eric Holder last evening.
Here's how clueless he was.
He had no idea that he and Hillary and Comey and Biden are headed for the slammer.
He thought that Trump's lawyer and campaign manager and first national security advisor are in jail...and that Trump's current lawyer's close associates are under arrest.
And that Trump's Sec of State's closest advisor just resigned.
I felt bad for him. He keeps reading fake news.
I was able to give him the accurate information because I spend time on this blog and I learn what's really going on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

https://www.vox.com/world/2018/5/8/17329052/iran-nuclear-deal-trump-winners-losers


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

Greta Thunberg just gets edged out for the Nobel Peace Prize . . . meanwhile t strikeout. House can see t's financials strike one, emergency funds for a wall declared illegal strike 2 and t tax returns will be reviewed strike 3. Loser, liar and now murderer, t is absolutely the worst.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Let's see -- the Kurds didn't help us in WW2, and the Russians did.
> 
> That criterion explains a lot.


How many votes were stolen?


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

If anybody sees a bus coming by in the next couple of days, look under it for a screaming nut foaming at the mouth with lies and insanity.
His name is either nono or Rudy.
As they close in, Trump will retreat to family and Stephen Miller. 
It might not require the military to oust him, as I have often said.
American Justice!


----------



## Dominic (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> *This actor/business man probably dreams about taking over our democracy. Would anyone here be okay with him overthrowing our democracy?*
> 
> I predicted he would get impeached right after he got elected, and it looks like it is headed that way.  The Republican party will learn from this hopefully.
> 
> I am a registered Republican!!


From Nov 2018


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> From Nov 2018


Good thinking.
So sad that so many, including so-called legitimate republicans, sold their souls for this would-be dictator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I spent some time chatting with Eric Holder last evening.
> Here's how clueless he was.
> He had no idea that he and Hillary and Comey and Biden are headed for the slammer.
> He thought that Trump's lawyer and campaign manager and first national security advisor are in jail...and that Trump's current lawyer's close associates are under arrest.
> ...


Did he tell you the one about him helping pardon a terrorist?
Did he tell you the one about selling guns to Mexico to kill American law enforcement?
Funny guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Greta Thunberg just gets edged out for the Nobel Peace Prize . . . meanwhile t strikeout. House can see t's financials strike one, emergency funds for a wall declared illegal strike 2 and t tax returns will be reviewed strike 3. Loser, liar and now murderer, t is absolutely the worst.


But, at least he isn’t Hillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But, at least he isn’t Hillary.


I canʻt tell the diff between messpola and huspola post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I canʻt tell the diff between messpola and huspola post.[/


You know what happens when you spend too much time with someone.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you really feelz?


I'm sure you're rending your garments after US military comes under fire from Turkey...

Huli Huli Boi - wrapping his beek around any tiny piece of Don the Con skin he can find, even if it threatens some military, "to own the libs"


----------



## Friesland (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I canʻt tell the diff between messpola and huspola post.


You can't tell the diff between your ass and your elbow, or an asset and a loan either, so no one is surprised.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did he tell you the one about him helping pardon a terrorist?
> Did he tell you the one about selling guns to Mexico to kill American law enforcement?
> Funny guy.


He didn’t, but you can. Good to see you’re now a scholar on AG activities. Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2019)

WHERE’S HUNTER? He Just Quit His Sweet Gig On The Board Of a Chinese Company

Posted at 9:30 am on October 13, 2019 by T.LaDuke

_ 







(AP Photo/Nick Wass, File)


Has it been fair when the Trump kids have had the same done to them? Probably not.

Here is where my friends that are #NeverTrump seem to skip or be appalled at.

The Democrats have done this stuff for years. Stern editorials were written at the Weekly Standard and National Review on the practice of Democrats doing these things, yet it continued on. Candidates for all sorts of office on the left could virtually say that Republicans are trying to kill grandma and make sure you starve to death in old age. Talking heads would go on news shows and say how outrageous it was and the practice continued.


_


----------



## Friesland (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank god we're sanctioning Turkey after they took the green light Don the Con gave them and already killed some Kurds and released a bunch of ISIS prisoners.

THAT's leadership!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm sure you're rending your garments after US military comes under fire from Turkey...
> 
> Huli Huli Boi - wrapping his beek around any tiny piece of Don the Con skin he can find, even if it threatens some military, "to own the libs"


Easy my little jingoist.  Iʻm sure we can come up with some type of defense budget plan to meet your thirst for blood.  The rest is classified.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easy my little jingoist.  Iʻm sure we can come up with some type of defense budget plan to meet your thirst for blood.  The rest is classified.


Only a real ignoramus would think that Trump is intending to reduce the defense budget.
One of the main GOP jobs is to continue to pad the defense budget and serve defense contractors. 
You might just be stupid enough not to know that.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easy my little jingoist.  Iʻm sure we can come up with some type of defense budget plan to meet your thirst for blood.  The rest is classified.


Oh Huli Huli Boi... you're not just stupid you're a liar.

NE Syria was relatively peaceful, now folks are dying, Daesh have been left unguarded, we are sending 2k more troops to the House of Saud, "because they pay..." (you seem to love using US troops as mercenaries for other folks national interest... interesting...)

I sometimes think it's just you're too stupid to actually realize how the world works, but I think it's probably a combination of you're too stupid and you're also a dishonest cretin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Only a real ignoramus would think that Trump is intending to reduce the defense budget.
> One of the main GOP jobs is to continue to pad the defense budget and serve defense contractors.
> You might just be stupid enough not to know that.


You are a bit emotional this morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh Huli Huli Boi... you're not just stupid you're a liar.
> 
> NE Syria was relatively peaceful, now folks are dying, Daesh have been left unguarded, we are sending 2k more troops to the House of Saud, "because they pay..." (you seem to love using US troops as mercenaries for other folks national interest... interesting...)
> 
> I sometimes think it's just you're too stupid to actually realize how the world works, but I think it's probably a combination of you're too stupid and you're also a dishonest cretin.


Bruh has your number nothing new here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You can't tell the diff between your ass and your elbow, or an asset and a loan either, so no one is surprised.


It was November of 1987 in the Sea of Japan.  I was on the flight deck of the U.S.S. Midway.  The deck was pitching and rolling.  There is no way we should have been conducting flight operations that day.  The C-2 Greyhound (Supply/Mail Plane) was at three-quarters of a mile.  I was standing starboard of the landing area foul line just behind the starboard JBD (Jet blast deflector).  I had watched just over 20 F/A-18's catch the wire that day.  The C-2 , while obviously slower than the Hornet, was a bunch to handle and my novice opinion was that we can do without the supplies and mail today.  The pilot managed to snag the "3 wire" albeit starboard of the landing area centerline.  The starboard wingtip crossed the foul line and chopped off the tail rotors of three helicopters in the  "Dog House" in front of the Island. Huge chunks of metal and rotor blades came flying toward us.  When I turned left to avoid certain dismemberment if not death, as I ran for the starboard catwalk and cover, all I saw was "asses and elbows".  I'm not sure the difference between the two really mattered to me at the time.  But I've recounted that event and the "asses and elbows" with much laughter knowing that I had only 8 lives left at the time.  They say that the flight deck of a carrier is a million accidents just waiting to happen.  Had that C-2 not caught the wire, she would have continued up the bow into the Hornet's nest where at least 6 hornets were hooked up to fuel lines, refueling for the next launch.  We would have been incinerated in the catwalks upon the C-2 impact with those Hornets.

Loans and assets were covered in 3rd-grade math class......more or less at Fries U.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bruh has your number nothing new here.


Again, not saying much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh Huli Huli Boi... you're not just stupid you're a liar.
> 
> NE Syria was relatively peaceful, now folks are dying, Daesh have been left unguarded, we are sending 2k more troops to the House of Saud, "because they pay..." (you seem to love using US troops as mercenaries for other folks national interest... interesting...)
> 
> I sometimes think it's just you're too stupid to actually realize how the world works, but I think it's probably a combination of you're too stupid and you're also a dishonest cretin.


Sloppy as usual.  Relative Syrian peace to "folks dying" at the flip of a switch huh? You had me at "relative".  You, people, hate Trump so bad that you can't think straight if you even think at all before you post.  Please tell me when the U.S. Military has not operated in the national interest of other folks.  Hello?  Fries U, what a deal!!  Cretin.  Nice use of a synonym.  messy take note.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It was November of 1987 in the Sea of Japan.  I was on the flight deck of the U.S.S. Midway.  The deck was pitching and rolling.  There is no way we should have been conducting flight operations that day.  The C-2 Greyhound (Supply/Mail Plane) was at three-quarters of a mile.  I was standing starboard of the landing area foul line just behind the starboard JBD (Jet blast deflector).  I had watched just over 20 F/A-18's catch the wire that day.  The C-2 , while obviously slower than the Hornet, was a bunch to handle and my novice opinion was that we can do without the supplies and mail today.  The pilot managed to snag the "3 wire" albeit starboard of the landing area centerline.  The starboard wingtip crossed the foul line and chopped off the tail rotors of three helicopters in the  "Dog House" in front of the Island. Huge chunks of metal and rotor blades came flying toward us.  When I turned left to avoid certain dismemberment if not death, as I ran for the starboard catwalk and cover, all I saw was "asses and elbows".  I'm not sure the difference between the two really mattered to me at the time.  But I've recounted that event and the "asses and elbows" with much laughter knowing that I had only 8 lives left at the time.  They say that the flight deck of a carrier is a million accidents just waiting to happen.  Had that C-2 not caught the wire, she would have continued up the bow into the Hornet's nest where at least 6 hornets were hooked up to fuel lines, refueling for the next launch.  We would have been incinerated in the catwalks upon the C-2 impact with those Hornets.
> 
> Loans and assets were covered in 3rd-grade math class......more or less at Fries U.


These commies wouldn’t understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These commies wouldn’t understand.


Genovese would disagree.  Their understanding is all about timing.  We must be vigilant.

*And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on the world and national affairs.*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sloppy as usual.  Relative Syrian peace to "folks dying" at the flip of a switch huh? You had me at "relative".  You, people, hate Trump so bad that you can't think straight if you even think at all before you post.  Please tell me when the U.S. Military has not operated in the national interest of other folks.  Hello?  Fries U, what a deal!!  Cretin.  Nice use of a synonym.  messy take note.


Color me unsurprised that a guy who can't even admit when he's wrong about basic accounting is going to hang on to the - rushing to get our folks out of Syria before Turkey kills them is much better than an orderly withdrawal with an agreement that might have brought stability to the region.

The Pentagon guys themselves are saying this is a cluster that is releasing Daesh prisoners and a wave of refugees and putting our folks in danger.

But Huli Huli Boi is playing chicken coop general because he thinks our military assets are just on the bank's books. He's the imbecile on the Titanic, freezing cold water up to his beak telling everyone it's ok, the jacuzzi heater is just broken...


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fire up the incinerators . . .


*You finally admitting your ancestry ......What's really in that *
*cardboard box waaaaay back in the rafters over the dining room...*


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh Huli Huli Boi... you're not just stupid you're a liar.
> 
> NE Syria was relatively peaceful, now folks are dying, Daesh have been left unguarded, we are sending 2k more troops to the House of Saud, "because they pay..." (you seem to love using US troops as mercenaries for other folks national interest... interesting...)
> 
> I sometimes think it's just you're too stupid to actually realize how the world works, but I think it's probably a combination of you're too stupid and you're also a dishonest cretin.


Calling him dishonest is a stretch. 
Just stupid.
Also has a strong and perverse fantasy life about economics and the military because of the books he reads while living in his mom’s basement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Color me unsurprised that a guy who can't even admit when he's wrong about basic accounting is going to hang on to the - rushing to get our folks out of Syria before Turkey kills them is much better than an orderly withdrawal with an agreement that might have brought stability to the region.
> 
> The Pentagon guys themselves are saying this is a cluster that is releasing Daesh prisoners and a wave of refugees and putting our folks in danger.
> 
> But Huli Huli Boi is playing chicken coop general because he thinks our military assets are just on the bank's books. He's the imbecile on the Titanic, freezing cold water up to his beak telling everyone it's ok, the jacuzzi heater is just broken...


We werenʻt talking accounting.  One of us was talking finance.  And it wasnʻt you.  Your uncle said youʻde have a problem with that and all other assets.  Thatʻs why youʻre not working for him.....spigot boy.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We werenʻt talking accounting.  One of us was talking finance.  And it wasnʻt you.  Your uncle said youʻde have a problem with that and all other assets.  Thatʻs why youʻre not working for him.....spigot boy.


You aren’t making sense again. Try your native Russian.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You aren’t making sense again. Try your native Russian.


Lol.  Speaking of the financier.  How’s that CLTV coming along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Calling him dishonest is a stretch.
> Just stupid.
> Also has a strong and perverse fantasy life about economics and the military because of the books he reads while living in his mom’s basement.


Awwww Envy-spola


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey, what happened to Trey Gowdy?  I thought he was going to end this whole impeachment mess with a few unintentionally-humorous remarks.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We werenʻt talking accounting.  One of us was talking finance.  And it wasnʻt you.  Your uncle said youʻde have a problem with that and all other assets.  Thatʻs why youʻre not working for him.....spigot boy.


You're a liar and an idiot. You have repeatedly told everyone here that houses are assets on a bank's books. Because you're a dimwit, huli huli boi. And too stubborn to admit anything, just like the mythical chicken who pecks up corn until she explodes out her assterix.. A perfect image for you, to be fair, huli huli boi.

You're a liar and you're stupid, which is why it makes sense you'd pretzel yourself to slurp Don the Con's smegma.

Now, anyone out there want to find any respected military or foreign policy analyst trying to spin this Syria nightmare as a good thing?

Even Lindsey freaking Graham had to go talk Don the Con into a U turn on this thing... Don the Con is a con, and not even good one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

*Adam Schiff: Whistleblower May Not Testify in Impeachment Probe*
PAM KEY13 Oct 20193,278
2:01


On Sunday’s broadcast of CBS’s “Face the Nation,” House Intelligence Committee chairman Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) said the whistleblower who triggered the impeachment inquiry against President Donald Trump might not testify.

Partial transcript as follows:

SCHIFF: –the- the Republicans would like nothing better because they view their role as defending the president being the president’s lawyers. If witnesses could tailor their testimony to other witnesses. They would love for one witness to be able to hear what another witness says so that they can know what they can give away and what they can’t give away. There’s a reason why investigations and grand jury proceedings for example, and I think this is analogous to a grand jury proceeding, are done out of the public view initially. Now we may very well call some of the same witnesses or all the same witnesses in public hearings as well. But we want to make sure that we meet the needs of the investigation and not give the president or his legal minions the opportunity to tailor their testimony and in some cases fabricate testimony to suit their interests.

BRENNAN: You’ve been- well, the whistleblower has made these complaints and hand them- handed them over. Why push for this whistleblower to come before Congress? Because a- Republicans are calling for it and some Democrats would like to ask questions too but this information’s already out there. Can’t the committee do its own investigation without risking the identity of this person being–

SCHIFF: We can–

BRENNAN: –public?

SCHIFF: You know and I think initially, before the president started threatening the whistleblower, threatening others calling them traitors and spies and suggesting that you know we used to give the death penalty to traitors and spies and maybe we should think about that again. Yes we were interested in having the whistleblower come forward. Our primary–

BRENNAN: Not anymore?

SCHIFF: Well our primary interest right now is making sure that that person is protected. Indeed, now there’s more than one whistleblower, that they are protected. And given that we already have the call record, we don’t need the whistleblower who wasn’t on the call to tell us what took place during the call. We have the best evidence of that. We do want to make sure that we identify other evidence that is pertinent to the withholding of the military support, the effort to cover this up by hiding this in a classified computer system. We want to make sure that we uncover the full details about the conditionality of either the military aid or that meeting with Ukraine’s president. It may not be necessary to take steps that might reveal the whistleblower’s identity to do that. And we’re going to make sure we protect that whistleblower.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

October 14, 2019
*The Whistleblower and the 'Schiff-Biden Dossier'*
By Daniel John Sobieski
In a striking parallel to the Trump-Russia "collusion delusion" fueled by the manufactured Steele dossier, we now have what I will dub the "Schiff-Biden dossier," a manufactured tale of Trump corruption involving a tangled web of Deep-State swamp rats seeking to deflect attention from the real collusion and the real corruption.

The Russian collusion fantasy was designed to frame Trump while diverting attention from Hilary Clinton's real collusion with Russia in Uranium One and using the Clinton Foundation as a pay-for- play cash cow as secretary of state.

With the revelations by the Washington Examiner that the whistleblower worked for former vice president Joe Biden and that two of Adam Schiff's aides worked with the whistleblower, we can see Schiff's fable of a phone call between Trump and Ukraine's President Zelensky, even the whistleblower's initial complaint, to be a fraud manufactured by Schiff and Biden, to get Trump while diverting attention from the Biden family corruption from Ukraine to China. As the Washington Examiner reports:

House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff recruited two former National Security Council aides who worked alongside the CIA whistleblower at the NSC during the Obama and Trump administrations, the Washington Examiner has learned.

Abigail Grace, who worked at the NSC until 2018, was hired in February, while Sean Misko, an NSC aide until 2017, joined Schiff's committee staff in August, the same month the whistleblower submitted his complaint.

The whistleblower was an NSC official who worked with former Vice President Joe Biden and who has expertise in Ukraine, the_ Washington Examiner _has reported.

This mirrors the Russian collusion anti-Trump plot where members, indeed leaders, of the Intelligence Community such as John Brennan and James Clapper worked hand in hand with Obama's DOJ, Obama's FBI, and even Sen. majority leader Harry Reid to keep Hillary out of jail and Trump out of the White House.

Interestingly enough, Misko has a long and strong working relationship with Hillary Clinton, the Washington Examiner reports:

Misko, 37, worked in the Obama administration as a member of the secretary of state's policy planning staff under deputy chief of staff Jake Sullivan, who became Hillary Clinton's top foreign policy official during her 2016 presidential campaign. ...

Misko's name surfaced in the Hillary Clinton email controversy when he worked in the State Department during the Obama administration. 

In a Dec. 1, 2009, email released by Judicial Watch,Clinton adviser Huma Abedin sent classified information regarding foreign military contributions to the Afghanistan war effort to her private email account. That email originated with Misko, who wrote to Sullivan that he initially "accidentally" sent it on the "high side" (secure) but was sending the email again.

The whistleblower had contact with a Schiff aide, and Schiff had a copy of the whistleblower's complaint before it was sent to the Intelligence Community inspector general.

Adam Schiff and committee staff had a copy of the letters before it was submitted to the I.G. The New York Times published a report stating that Schiff "learned about the outlines of a C.I.A. officer's concerns that President Trump had abused his power days before the officer filed a whistle-blower complaint." As the New York Times related:

The early account by the future whistle-blower shows how determined he was to make known his allegations that Mr. Trump asked Ukraine's government to interfere on his behalf in the 2020 election. It also explains how Mr. Schiff knew to press for the complaint when the Trump administration initially blocked lawmakers from seeing it. ...

Before going to Congress, the C.I.A. officer had a colleague convey his accusations to the agency's top lawyer. Concerned about how that avenue for airing his allegations was unfolding, the officer then approached a House Intelligence Committee aide, alerting him to the accusation against Mr. Trump. In both cases, the original accusation was vague.

The House staff member, following the committee's procedures, suggested the officer find a lawyer to advise him and file a whistle-blower complaint. The aide shared some of what the officer conveyed to Mr. Schiff.

Schiff and his staff claim they had no hand in writing or editing the letter and did not coach the so-called whistleblower, even though his letter reads more like a legal brief written by a committee of lawyers. Schiff, with his track record, is not to be believed.

Schiff's Ukraine fable is just that: a fable, like the Steele dossier before it. That the whistleblower worked for Joe Biden and had an aide, now working for Schiff, who worked for Hillary in the Obama administration, shows that this is yet another plot to get Trump and protect the Biden-Clinton legacy. This is not whistleblowing. It is sedition.

While we're at it, perhaps Schiff would like to produce a transcript of his secret meeting with Fusion GPS founder Glenn Simpson at the Aspen Security Forum in July 2018. Schiff, it may be remembered, accused House Intelligence Committee chair Devin Nunes of conspiracy with President Trump. Conspiracies against President Trump and conspiring with Deep State players is okay in Schiff's alternate universe. As Chuck Ross writes in the Daily Caller:

The Schiff-Simpson meeting has come under scrutiny because of Simpson's role in pushing the unverified Trump-Russia collusion conspiracy theory. Simpson has also been accused by some Republican lawmakers of lying to the House Intelligence Committee about his interactions with government officials while working on the dossier.

During testimony to the House panel on Nov. 14, 2017, Simpson withheld that he met with Justice Department official Bruce Ohr prior to the November 2016 election. Simpson said that he met Ohr only after the election. But Ohr told Congress on Aug. 28, 2018 that he and Simpson met on Aug. 22, 2016 at Simpson's request. They met again on Dec. 10, 2016.

Ohr's wife worked as a contractor for Fusion during the 2016 campaign. And after the election, Ohr served as the back channel between the FBI and Christopher Steele, the former British spy who worked for Fusion GPS on the dossier project.

During the same testimony in which Simpson has been accused of lying, Schiff sought investigative leads from the Fusion GPS founder.

Schiff and Biden are both trying to hide their corruption with another anti-Trump diversion. Schiff sent a House intel staffer on a trip to Ukraine during August 24–31, just 12 days after receiving the whistleblower complaint. To do what? To dig up what? It is reported the staffer met with the previous president of the Ukraine, a friend of President Obama.

As reported by Gateway Pundit, Adam Schiff has strong ties to a prominent Ukrainian arms-dealer, Igor Pasternak, who has organized fund raisers for Schiff:

In 2013 Ukrainian Igor Pasternak held two different fund raisers for Schiff asking for contributions between $1,000 and $2,500[.]

Pasternak was reportedly in and around the Ukraine at the same time that Vice President Joe Biden had his son appointed to the Board of the Ukraine's largest oil and gas producer[.]

Oh, what a tangled web they have woven. Schiff should be expelled from the House for his sedition, if not prosecuted for it. And Biden should never be in the same ZIP code as the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



6 Comments
October 14, 2019
*Hunter Biden swears no more corruption if Dad wins*
By Taylor Day
News broke yesterday morningthat Hunter Biden has officially stepped down from the board of directors of a Chinese-backed private equity company.  Additionally, he made a public promise that _if _his father, Joe Biden, wins the presidency, he will “forego all foreign work.”

Quite a lot to unpack here. Firstly, he’s missing the point entirely.  While President Trump’s Ukraine phone call shined a bright light on Joe and Hunter Biden’s corruption, the outrage was never about him working for a foreign company.  It was about how he got those positions in the first place -- with his father’s power and status in the U.S. government.  Questions were raised about what was promised in return for giving the former Vice President’s drug-addicted child an extremely lucrative career with virtually no experience. Next, stepping down only brings more attention to the scandal.  Most voters probably didn’t even know that Hunter Biden was still on the board of the Chinese firm.  Rookie mistake, as it also implies guilt.  If Hunter really did nothing wrong, as was previously claimed, why would he feel the need to remove himself from those job positions?

The Bloomberg article states:

“After months of keeping a relatively low-profile as President Donald Trump leveled a barrage of unsubstantiated accusations of corruption at him, the younger Biden is publicly vowing to avoid any conflict of interest.”

If

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Trump’s accusations were truly “unsubstantiated,” why would Hunter Biden feel the need to throw away a multi-million-dollar job?  Further, why would he toss the job knowing that his father has a slim (if any) chance of actually winning in 2020? Missing from the Biden reportage is whether or not he was offered some compensation or awarded a package deal on his departure.


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

I especially enjoyed the one where Trump shouted “you saw what the Ambassador wrote. ‘No quid pro quo!’ And the Ambassador says “Trump told me no quid pro. I don’t have first-hand knowledge to say that.”
But Trump knows his supporters are so incredibly stupid that they will listen to Trump saying that his ambassador said it, but the rest of it is too complicated for them.
“I could shoot somebody on Fifth Avenue.” He knew how dumb they were very early.


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

Joe you’re awfully busy copying and pasting this morning.
Don’t you have anything good to read? Try The NY Times...you can get it on your computer just like the blogs you read.


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

This guy served under Reagan and both Bushes.
He gets it about you dummies.

By popular request, here's video of @Peter_Wehner talking about Trump supporters on today's show. "Now it's not just a defense of Trump, it's a defense of their defense of Trump. To indict him is to indict themselves, to indict their own judgment, and that's hard for any human."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe you’re awfully busy copying and pasting this morning.
> Don’t you have anything good to read? Try The NY Times...you can get it on your computer just like the blogs you read.


All the news that’s fit to print.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

You can't make this crap up...

*Texas Sheriff Blasts Immigrant ‘Drunks’—Then Son Is Busted for Public Intoxication*
*Tracy Connor*
Executive Editor

Published 10.12.19 11:20PM ET 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/tarrant-county-sheriff-bill-waybourn-blasts-immigrant-drunks-then-son-is-busted-for-public-intoxication


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> You're a liar and an idiot. You have repeatedly told everyone here that houses are assets on a bank's books. Because you're a dimwit, huli huli boi. And too stubborn to admit anything, just like the mythical chicken who pecks up corn until she explodes out her assterix.. A perfect image for you, to be fair, huli huli boi.
> 
> You're a liar and you're stupid, which is why it makes sense you'd pretzel yourself to slurp Don the Con's smegma.
> 
> ...


You just turn the spigot when Donny T tells you to.  This is too complicated for you.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> This guy served under Reagan and both Bushes.
> He gets it about you dummies.
> 
> By popular request, here's video of @Peter_Wehner talking about Trump supporters on today's show. "Now it's not just a defense of Trump, it's a defense of their defense of Trump. To indict him is to indict themselves, to indict their own judgment, and that's hard for any human."


Our friendly neighborhood plumber left in an epiphanic panic when he realized what a fool he had been for years, and that he could no longer maintain the pretense.  A shame too - he was the only remaining t supporter here who didn't seem to be just doing it as a troll.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Our friendly neighborhood plumber left in an epiphanic panic when he realized what a fool he had been for years, and that he could no longer maintain the pretense.  A shame too - he was the only remaining t supporter here who didn't seem to be just doing it as a troll.


You "seem" unsure.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Those red MAGA hats can now be seen as symbolic of Kurdish blood.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I especially enjoyed the one where Trump shouted “you saw what the Ambassador wrote. ‘No quid pro quo!’ And the Ambassador says “Trump told me no quid pro. I don’t have first-hand knowledge to say that.”
> But Trump knows his supporters are so incredibly stupid that they will listen to Trump saying that his ambassador said it, but the rest of it is too complicated for them.
> “I could shoot somebody on Fifth Avenue.” He knew how dumb they were very early.


Trumps supporters don’t listen to him.  They listen to you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I especially enjoyed the one where Trump shouted “you saw what the Ambassador wrote. ‘No quid pro quo!’ And the Ambassador says “Trump told me no quid pro. I don’t have first-hand knowledge to say that.”
> But Trump knows his supporters are so incredibly stupid that they will listen to Trump saying that his ambassador said it, but the rest of it is too complicated for them.
> “I could shoot somebody on Fifth Avenue.” He knew how dumb they were very early.


The "deplorables" incredibly so....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Those red MAGA hats can now be seen as symbolic of Kurdish blood.


Oh really....????
Tell us a story Magoo...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Those red MAGA hats can now be seen as symbolic of Kurdish blood.


Or American blood.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

All you stupid kitchen rejects who wailed about Iran and Obama, now watching Erdogan go into Syria after meeting with Rouhani and Putin and trying to pretend it was some clever move to "save our troops" or protect some ship in the Sea of Japan or something...

You are really a bunch of craven, dumb marks. No wonder Don the Con loves you so much. You're easier than drunk Iowa tourists trying to beat 3 card monte on a Times Square corner.

Amazing.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You just turn the spigot when Donny T tells you to.  This is too complicated for you.


Come on, Huli Huli Boi, you can do better than movie clips. Couldn't you at least read the book? They sell it in airports, right next to "Rich Chicken, Poor Chicken" and "How to find your house on the Bank's Balance sheet..." 

You really are as stupid as you seem, aren't you? I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Those red MAGA hats can now be seen as symbolic of Kurdish blood.


Izzy thinks dead Kurds is funny.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy thinks dead Kurds is funny.


*Hey DUMBASS......*
*
You really think it's smart to perpetuate this 
absolutely FALSE narrative about the " Kurds "...
You really think it's smart to leave 50 AMERICAN SOLDIERS 
between 10,000 + Turks and who knows how many " Supposed "
Kurd's in a local turf battle....especially when the President 
of Turkey gave YOU a Heads up to remove them for their safety...
*
*Huh DUMBASS !*
*
Come on and lets see you argue this one about potential loss of 
American Lives When you are given a " Heads Up " and the POTUS
exercised the " Heads Up ".....
You Liberals really could give a shit about American lives loss and this
incident proves it to a " T ".....!
*
*DUMBASS !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Come on, Huli Huli Boi, you can do better than movie clips. Couldn't you at least read the book? They sell it in airports, right next to "Rich Chicken, Poor Chicken" and "How to find your house on the Bank's Balance sheet..."
> 
> You really are as stupid as you seem, aren't you? I didn't think it was possible.


You did some thinking?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy thinks dead Kurds is funny.


Izzy thinks all blood is Red except when oxygen-rich under the skin.  Spare us your false anguish over the plight of the Kurds.  You and Fries have the same hate for Trump and thus you both like hitching your pathetic wagons to any issue that feeds your hate.  It has been extremely fun to watch your sloppiness.  Laughing emojis are limitless.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Come on, Huli Huli Boi, you can do better than movie clips.


Is it too complicated?  I'm running out of options for non-readers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Our friendly neighborhood plumber left in an epiphanic panic when he realized what a fool he had been for years, and that he could no longer maintain the pretense.  A shame too - he was the only remaining t supporter here who didn't seem to be just doing it as a troll.


Pot calling kettle black...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pot calling kettle black...


I will add that saying to the long, long list of things you don't understand.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will add that saying to the long, long list of things you don't understand.


I was wondering how to respond to that.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Izzy thinks all blood is Red except when oxygen-rich under the skin.  Spare us your false anguish over the plight of the Kurds.  You and Fries have the same hate for Trump and thus you both like hitching your pathetic wagons to any issue that feeds your hate.  It has been extremely fun to watch your sloppiness.  Laughing emojis are limitless.  Please continue.


What is "false anguish" about sympathy for a true ally in a troubled region?  All the Kurds have been interested in is their survival as a distinct culture.  They have been our allies since the 40's in Iraq and Syria.  

I don't think t is of a mind to allow refugee status for Kurds the way we did for the friendly Hmongs after our disasters in Indochina.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it too complicated?  I'm running out of options for non-readers.


Huli Huli Boi now officially the only dimwit, from McConnell to EU to Pelosi to Rubio to Crenshaw to Pentagon to actual boots on the ground who's still trying to pretend this idiotic Syria move was a complete and total disaster from US strategic pov.  But, of course, he's also the dimwit who wants you to believe that the bank has your house on their books as an asset, so I shouldn't be surprised.

Huli Huli Boi, dumber than we thought possible and consistently more wrong than any person on earth (save maybe Racist Joe, but he's got the whole wood alcohol excuse...)


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

Our resident tough guy with the nice hair, conspicuously absent...

"But the libtards in colleges are poisoning our kid's minds..!"

The con runs deep with all of you turnip truck rubes. Here's the truth, kids, Don the Con is a craven grifter out for himself - and not all that smart, either.

Now, let's hear the latest Syria excuses... Not even the cowardly House and Senate GOP can ignore this huge disaster...


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will add that saying to the long, long list of things you don't understand.





espola said:


> I was wondering how to respond to that.


*Well, Well...look what we have here....*
*The Golf Ball Thief responding to the ignorant potential client *
*of his illegally procured items who now uses public transportation*
*due to his proclivity for alcoholic substance abuse......*

*Oh my............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> All you stupid kitchen rejects who wailed about Iran and Obama, now watching Erdogan go into Syria after meeting with Rouhani and Putin and trying to pretend it was some clever move to "save our troops" or protect some ship in the Sea of Japan or something...
> 
> You are really a bunch of craven, dumb marks. No wonder Don the Con loves you so much. You're easier than drunk Iowa tourists trying to beat 3 card monte on a Times Square corner.
> 
> Amazing.


KeK


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi now officially the only dimwit, from McConnell to EU to Pelosi to Rubio to Crenshaw to Pentagon to actual boots on the ground who's still trying to pretend this idiotic Syria move was a complete and total disaster from US strategic pov.  But, of course, he's also the dimwit who wants you to believe that the bank has your house on their books as an asset, so I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Huli Huli Boi, dumber than we thought possible and consistently more wrong than any person on earth (save maybe Racist Joe, but he's got the whole wood alcohol excuse...)


*What a waste of keyboard energy you display....

Until you own the home outright it's a " potential " asset for the Bank that holds
your loan note.....please don't embarrass yourself further by trying to dispute
this simple fact.

I see you have the same Ideology as Spola and the rest of the ignorant 
Dumbocrats....Yeah that's the ticket...leave 50 or so AMERICAN TROOPS 
in the middle of a " Turf " War instead of heeding a warning to remove them....

You get an " A " for the Day Friedhands ..." A " for Asshat ....That's That...!

*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will add that saying to the long, long list of things you don't understand.


Busy erasing all doubt...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I was wondering how to respond to that.


Not surprising Magoo....


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2019)

"Now it's not just a defense of Trump, it's a defense of their defense of Trump. To indict him is to indict themselves, to indict their own judgment, and that's hard for any human."


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

Just re-upping this... it's more true than ever...

You turnips, keep riding on that truck!


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

Don the Con thinks foreign policy is like his cheating-ass golf games. He can just ask for mulligan when he shanks the crap out of it the first time.

Sorry, Don the Con, Erdogan ain't giving mulligans...

That sorry-assed McConnell press release. He's too lame and cowardly to even call out Don the Con by name... "decisions"... his turtle nose covered in orange poo...

Time for Huli Huli Boi to explain how dumb we are that only he and Tulsi Gabbard are left supporting Don the Con's decision. Even Pence is catching the first flight to Turkey to beg for a do-over.

Maga.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con thinks foreign policy is like his cheating-ass golf games. He can just ask for mulligan when he shanks the crap out of it the first time.
> 
> Sorry, Don the Con, Erdogan ain't giving mulligans...
> 
> ...


I don't think TG is all that much in support of t's idiocy --

https://thehill.com/hilltv/rising/465431-gabbard-rips-trumps-syria-decision-kurds-are-now-paying-the-price


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

I bought groceries today in 2 different stores.  I didn't have to show ID in either one of them.

In the second store, the guy two ahead of me in the express line had a package of chicken thighs and a bottle of charcoal lighter fluid.  The guy in front of me had tomatoes, onions, peppers, lettuce and mayonnaise.  I had a microwave meatloaf dinner and a 12-pack of beer.  I told the guy in front of me "He and I have everything we need for dinner.  You have health food."


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 293785, member: 1715"

Just re-upping this... it's more true than ever...

You turnips, keep riding on that truck!






/QUOTE


*Urine Idiot Friedhands.....*
*You turnip your stupidity with each new post.*
*That guys right behind your muzzle buddy Shep Smith on the *
*" Exit " plan for the month....spews hatred daily.*


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's more for Huli Huli Boi... Even Don the Con thinks Don the Con was an idiot. 

That leaves Huli and Tulsi - dancing with the stars.

https://www.apnews.com/f8852b7419e94d7fadcbe0858db4709d?utm_medium=AP&utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy erasing all doubt...


It's funny when you turn away from the corner with your dunce cap on to tell others they are the ones that are wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


>


Again, t and co are guilty of everything they ever tried to pin on Obama, Hillary and many other Dems. Hilarious the irony and hypocrisy involved . . . that t-swallowers cant/won't/don't wanna see.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


>



*One more post that proves you are a Donkey Turd Deluxe......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's funny when you turn away from the corner with your
> dunce cap on to tell others they are the ones that are wrong.


*Describing your middle school maladies with education is bad enough....*
*Please spare us your High School identity dramas .....you already *
*confessed to letting " older men " purchase Beer for you while *
*ditching school and " Skateboarding ".....*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

And, of course, lost in all the winning in Syria is the news that China won't sign off on "phase 1" of the brilliant, unspecified China trade deal that doesn't exist...

Because winning trade wars and recapturing Daesh is easy...

You turnips. Hang on that truck - I'm sure you'll pick the right shell next time. Just put down another $20! I feel your luck changing.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 14, 2019)

If Don the Con goes down due to Bolton not wanting to get rolled up in Mulvaney and Rudy's "drug deal" that will be the funniest thing all year.

When your administration is too crooked for even the Walrus, you know you're at peak criminal.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If Don the Con goes down due to Bolton not wanting to get rolled up in Mulvaney and Rudy's "drug deal" that will be the funniest thing all year.
> 
> When your administration is too crooked for even the Walrus, you know you're at peak criminal.


I'm wondering if the Democrats in Congress are preparing plans for an orderly transition so that the US government is not left without leadership in the important Cabinet positions for any significant length of time.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm wondering if the Democrats in Congress are preparing plans for an orderly transition so that the US government is not left without leadership in the important Cabinet positions for any significant length of time.


They have nearly all been without leadership since early 2017.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> They have nearly all been without leadership since early 2017.


Good point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2019)

Even John Bolton now looks more reasonable after getting away from this acid rain administration.


----------



## espola (Oct 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even John Bolton now looks more reasonable after getting away from this acid rain administration.


I often didn't agree with his policies or with his abrupt methods, but at his core he is an honest man who understands the legal and Constitutional basis for our government.  It appears from sketchy news reports that he essentially pulled the legal fire alarm on t's crimes by alerting legal authorities in the Executive Branch, especially in the State Department.  

Should be an interesting week.  Will American democracy survive?


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

The stupid people are still very significant.
They are so misinformed by their leaders...I just saw a lady’s fb post referring to 9 states with abortions legal until birth without extenuating circumstances.
When I asked her to name one such state, she said she sees things clearly and I don’t.
Basically, she’s nono and Ricky and all these idiots who spout falsehoods every day to support their insane belief in Trump and some kind of pseudo-“Christian” sharia state.
Then I see Rand Paul discuss how the “socialist” Dems will won one election and then take over as dictators...when the facts are only the current President refers to staying in office for a third term.
Scared and hateful people.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh look, Huli Huli Boi, Russian troops trolling the US as they tour our abandoned base in Syria... I'm sure this will end US military suicide attempts. Great call, you economical and internationlistic policy jeaniuos.







Where's our plumber at?


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, Huli Huli Boi, Russian troops trolling the US as they tour our abandoned base in Syria... I'm sure this will end US military suicide attempts. Great call, you economical and internationlistic policy jeaniuos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn’t “Bruddah” call you blooodthirsty? As we see the slaughter where there was none? 
His sense of logic on display again.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

Huli Huli Boi flew the coop.  

That little pecker couldn't take the heat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi flew the coop.
> 
> That little pecker couldn't take the heat.


They will all realize how wrong they have been eventually . . . they will never admit though.


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will all realize how wrong they have been eventually . . . they will never admit though.


I assume they will all disappear, embarrassed that in America’s time I’d need, they stood against it.
But they will stay angry!


----------



## Imtired (Oct 15, 2019)

Why is it I can't get the song "Another One Bites the Dust" out of my head today?


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I assume they will all disappear, embarrassed that in America’s time I’d need, they stood against it.
> But they will stay angry!


I meant time OF need.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> "Now it's not just a defense of Trump, it's a defense of their defense of Trump. To indict him is to indict themselves, to indict their own judgment, and that's hard for any human."


You people sure got that right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, t and co are guilty of everything they ever tried to pin on Obama, Hillary and many other Dems. Hilarious the irony and hypocrisy involved . . . that t-swallowers cant/won't/don't wanna see.


T-bag anyone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> And, of course, lost in all the winning in Syria is the news that China won't sign off on "phase 1" of the brilliant, unspecified China trade deal that doesn't exist...
> 
> Because winning trade wars and recapturing Daesh is easy...
> 
> You turnips. Hang on that truck - I'm sure you'll pick the right shell next time. Just put down another $20! I feel your luck changing.


Chuckles!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If Don the Con goes down due to Bolton not wanting to get rolled up in Mulvaney and Rudy's "drug deal" that will be the funniest thing all year.
> 
> When your administration is too crooked for even the Walrus, you know you're at peak criminal.


Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I often didn't agree with his policies or with his abrupt methods, but at his core he is an honest man who understands the legal and Constitutional basis for our government.  It appears from sketchy news reports that he essentially pulled the legal fire alarm on t's crimes by alerting legal authorities in the Executive Branch, especially in the State Department.
> 
> Should be an interesting week.  Will American democracy survive?


Snore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh look, Huli Huli Boi, Russian troops trolling the US as they tour our abandoned base in Syria... I'm sure this will end US military suicide attempts. Great call, you economical and internationlistic policy jeaniuos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably getting ready for the harvest.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn’t “Bruddah” call you blooodthirsty? As we see the slaughter where there was none?
> His sense of logic on display again.


Hilarious!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi flew the coop.
> 
> That little pecker couldn't take the heat.


I do like the cold. Goes with my heart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will all realize how wrong they have been eventually . . . they will never admit though.


We were wrong.  About a lot of things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I assume they will all disappear, embarrassed that in America’s time I’d need, they stood against it.
> But they will stay angry!


Meep! Meep!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I meant time OF need.


Shocking!


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do like the cold. Goes with my heart.


What heart? Oh, maybe you only lack a brain.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do like the cold. Goes with my heart.


If our economicalish jeaniousity Huli Huli Boi could actually count, he'd know that Don the Con has increased the US troop numbers in the Middle East by more than 10k. But Huli Huli Boi, who pretends to be concerned about suicide attempts, doesn't understand accounting, banking, assets, mortgages or economics also can't count and is full of chicken droppings.

In case there was any question - which, of course, there isn't.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

Here comes more winning!

https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2019-10-09/despite-trump-vow-manufacturing-in-recession


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> They have nearly all been without leadership since early 2017.


*That's Correct....The Democrats have been Lower Colon-ized and *
*have suffered from oxygen starvation since Nov of 2016.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> What heart? Oh, maybe you only lack a brain.


I use about 3 percent of it to respond to Fries U administrators.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> If our economicalish jeaniousity Huli Huli Boi could actually count, he'd know that Don the Con has increased the US troop numbers in the Middle East by more than 10k. But Huli Huli Boi, who pretends to be concerned about suicide attempts, doesn't understand accounting, banking, assets, mortgages or economics also can't count and is full of chicken droppings.
> 
> In case there was any question - which, of course, there isn't.


Your uncle is laughing so hard I had to give him  his inhaler.  Says you were always pretty quiet until your emotions got the best of you.  That’s why you’re not working for him.


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Imtired (Oct 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I use about 3 percent of it to respond to Fries U administrators.


3 percent?  So you're a "little brain"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Here comes more winning!
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2019-10-09/despite-trump-vow-manufacturing-in-recession


Reminds me of all the winning that went on when the economy was taking in six straight years of QE to double the national debt by nearly 10 trillion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Imtired said:


> 3 percent?  So you're a "little brain"?


your uncle said percentages have always stumped you.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of all the winning that went on when the economy was taking in six straight years of QE to double the national debt by nearly 10 trillion.


Yeah, it was terrible to dig the country out of the biggest recession since 1930. Hate when that happens.

But I'm sure you were busy looking for house on the bank's books...

Did you figure out how adding 10,000+ troops to the Middle East is going to solve your military suicide problem?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


>


Niiiiice!


----------



## Friesland (Oct 15, 2019)

mo winning!

https://apnews.com/09015e8b298b4b86ba6dd5409eb78f6a?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP&utm_campaign=SocialFlow


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, it was terrible to dig the country out of the biggest recession since 1930. Hate when that happens.
> 
> But I'm sure you were busy looking for house on the bank's books...
> 
> Did you figure out how adding 10,000+ troops to the Middle East is going to solve your military suicide problem?


If you know how to look at the banks books you will find that banks own 3 to 7 times more life insurance than real estate.  

The 1930’s was a depression not a recession.  Fries U!! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


>


Shocking!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Yeah, it was terrible to dig the country out of the biggest recession since 1930.


Digging the whole deeper you mean. When you nearly double the national debt by an average of a trillion a year, you’re not digging out Spigot boy.


----------



## messy (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Digging the whole deeper you mean. When you nearly double the national debt by an average of a trillion a year, you’re not digging out Spigot boy.


Hilarious.


----------



## messy (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


>


Not a chance these idiots will watch the Fox News piece. They couldn’t handle it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

October 15, 2019
*Brutal wipeout for Democrats in Louisiana, and the press trying to keep it quiet*
By Monica Showalter
The last of the Louisiana state election numbers are in, and it's not pretty for the Democrats.

Not only does its moderate Democratic governor, John Bel Edwards, face a runoff, as noted here, but the state Senate has taken a supermajority. And a whole bunch of key state offices went squarely to Republicans. Funny how the press isn't covering this much.

But Guy Benson at Townhall is, and he found a Democratic Party "decimated":

Among statewide office-holders, the incumbent GOP Lieutenant Governor (68 percent), Attorney General (66 percent), Treasurer (60 percent, and Agricultural Commissioner (58 percent) were all re-elected without the need for a run-off, under the state's 'jungle primary'-style system. It also appears that the solid Republican majorities in both state legislative chambers will remain intact — with the GOP expanding its Senate advantage into super-majority territory by picking up a pair of Democratic seats:

The Hill, which also had a look, but ran an anodyne headline that didn't match the content of its three-alarm fire for Democrats, noted that this Democrat loss came in a special election, and those normally don't draw large numbers of voters, but this one did.

And not only did the Republicans take a Senate supermajority, but they almost snapped away the state House, too:

Amid record turnout for what is usually a sleepy off-year, irregular election, Louisiana Republicans locked up enough seats in the state Senate to amount to a super majority. The party came within seven seats of winning a super majority in the state House, too, with eight runoff elections to come in November.

What's more, the outlook continues to get strong for the GOP in Louisiana because the Republicans have consolidated: the GOP gubernatorial candidate third-place finisher, Ralph Abraham, endorsed the second-place finisher, Eddie Rispone. 

This makes the whole thing sound like a wave election, with a big warning to the Left for 2020.

And that ought to be big news — a warning to the impeachment-obsessed Beltway Democrats that the voters aren't buying into their repeated stunts to unseat President Trump.

The lack of press coverage of what ought to be a front-page story almost seems delusional.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a chance these idiots will watch the Fox News piece. They couldn’t handle it.


BFD.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a chance these idiots will watch the Fox News piece. They couldn’t handle it.


Not that people watched and liked Cavuto in the first place.  But Cavuto is right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a chance these idiots will watch the Fox News piece. They couldn’t handle it.


Some people just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Digging the whole deeper you mean. When you nearly double the national debt by an average of a trillion a year, you’re not digging out Spigot boy.


The "whole" would be less deep if instead of "pay for themselves with 5% growth" tax giveaway to the rich, fruits of the recover had been used to stabilize debt - or at least invest in Infrastructure Week (tm). 

But you wouldn't understand, because you are still looking for your house on the bank's balance sheets... Maybe I'll publish an airport book: A guide to how assets and loans work, dedicated to Huli Huli Boi... Maybe you'll read it if you see it next to an "I love LA" mug.

Maybe you can find your house on Don the Con's books? Either set...

https://www.propublica.org/article/trump-inc-podcast-never-before-seen-trump-tax-documents-show-major-inconsistencies/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you know how to look at the banks books you will find that banks own 3 to 7 times more life insurance than real estate.
> 
> The 1930’s was a depression not a recession.  Fries U!! What a deal!


But do they own your house? Cause if they do, it ain't your house, dummy.

The lengths to which you will come up with dumb, beside the point chicken poo just to avoid the fact that everyone here long ago realized - that, despite your in-depth reading of your airport books, you don't really know dick about finance or "bank balance sheets" - is endlessly entertaining. It's like watching the worlds fattest contortionist. Jiggles and wiggles. A slow motion train wreck.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> The "whole" would be less deep if instead of "pay for themselves with 5% growth" tax giveaway to the rich, fruits of the recover had been used to stabilize debt - or at least invest in Infrastructure Week (tm).
> 
> But you wouldn't understand, because you are still looking for your house on the bank's balance sheets... Maybe I'll publish an airport book: A guide to how assets and loans work, dedicated to Huli Huli Boi... Maybe you'll read it if you see it next to an "I love LA" mug.
> 
> ...


Inflating and deflating assets is illegal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> But do they own your house? Cause if they do, it ain't your house, dummy.
> 
> The lengths to which you will come up with dumb, beside the point chicken poo just to avoid the fact that everyone here long ago realized - that, despite your in-depth reading of your airport books, you don't really know dick about finance or "bank balance sheets" - is endlessly entertaining. It's like watching the worlds fattest contortionist. Jiggles and wiggles. A slow motion train wreck.


Whoosh!  The whole housing crisis right over your head.  Your uncle is on pure oxygen from the rib fracturing laughter.  Please stop Spigot Boy.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whoosh!  The whole housing crisis right over your head.  Your uncle is on pure oxygen from the rib fracturing laughter.  Please stop Spigot Boy.  Fries U!  What a deal!


That post pretty much sums up Izzy's intellectual approach to things he doesn't understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

espola said:


> That post pretty much sums up Izzy's intellectual approach to things he doesn't understand.


Lol!  2 for 1.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whoosh!  The whole housing crisis right over your head.  Your uncle is on pure oxygen from the rib fracturing laughter.  Please stop Spigot Boy.  Fries U!  What a deal!


Oh my, Huli Huli Boi, with more chicken shit and no meat... 

And now even Graham has had it with Don the Con and his "suicide prevention" retreat. It's Huli Huli, Tulsi and Don the Con, huddled in the Alamo...

Every week Huli Huli gets more wrong, and doubles down. He'd bankrupt a casino quicker than the big Con-huna himself.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Inflating and deflating assets is illegal?


Hm, for an expert on the "housing crisis" you don't seem very aware of what some of the mortgage fraud convictions were for, are you?

Hey, maybe it's because the houses the folks making liar loans on were actually not owned by them, because they were on the bank's books!

And I know it's not covered in a lot of airport books, but there's this thing called "tax fraud" where you knowingly underreport your income. 

Look into it. You might learn something...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my, Huli Huli Boi, with more chicken shit and no meat...
> 
> And now even Graham has had it with Don the Con and his "suicide prevention" retreat. It's Huli Huli, Tulsi and Don the Con, huddled in the Alamo...
> 
> Every week Huli Huli gets more wrong, and doubles down. He'd bankrupt a casino quicker than the big Con-huna himself.


Fries U reminds of a casino.  1 out of 100 times you might learn something.  What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hm, for an expert on the "housing crisis" you don't seem very aware of what some of the mortgage fraud convictions were for, are you?
> 
> Hey, maybe it's because the houses the folks making liar loans on were actually not owned by them, because they were on the bank's books!
> 
> ...


Is inflating assets illegal?  If so, why did the Feds do it with 6 straight years of tax payer funded QE?  Pretty simple stuff for your uncle and I.  We often wonder how they chose you to man the Spigot.......Boy.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 294044, member: 1715"

*( A. ) *Hm, for an expert on the "housing crisis" you don't seem very aware of 
what some of the mortgage fraud convictions were for, are you?

*( B. )* Hey, maybe it's because the houses the folks making liar loans on were actually 
not owned by them, because they were on the bank's books!

*( C. )* And I know it's not covered in a lot of airport books, but there's this thing
called "tax fraud" where you knowingly underreport your income.

Look into it. You might learn something...
*Look Below......

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

/QUOTE

*Your Democratic " Mattress " Buddy Barney Frank can answer all of your *
*above inquiries....*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is inflating assets illegal?  If so, why did the Feds do it with 6 straight years of tax payer funded QE?  Pretty simple stuff for your uncle and I.  We often wonder how they chose you to man the Spigot.......Boy.


Lying about the value of assets - on loans or tax docs - in order to do fraud, is illegal, dim boi.

That you think that's the same as "QE" is not surprising to anyone, but boi Huli Huli Boi, you r dum. Even the Austrians are rolling over in their lederhosen at that one! 

Meanwhile, Don the Con is just full-on losing his mind today, so the rest of this stuff is immaterial. We're just looking at President Looney-Tunes, wondering when the white truck is gonna pull up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Lying about the value of assets - on loans or tax docs - in order to do fraud, is illegal, dim boi.
> 
> That you think that's the same as "QE" is not surprising to anyone, but boi Huli Huli Boi, you r dum. Even the Austrians are rolling over in their lederhosen at that one!
> 
> Meanwhile, Don the Con is just full-on losing his mind today, so the rest of this stuff is immaterial. We're just looking at President Looney-Tunes, wondering when the white truck is gonna pull up.


That you donʻt  think inflating the assets of the ultra rich through QE is the Con of all cons is not surprising.  That is why we keep having bailouts.  But never fear.  The Dodd-Frank Act keeps bailouts and future asset inflation in place.

Fries Casino!! What a deal!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone know why Pelosi is having a vote on impeachment?
Anyone know why the democrats fake impeachment hearings are in private?


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

QUOTE="Friesland, post: 294053, member: 1715"

Lying about the value of assets - on loans or tax docs - in order to do fraud, is illegal, dim boi.

That you think that's the same as "QE" is not surprising to anyone, 
but boi Huli Huli Boi, you r dum. Even the Austrians are rolling
over in their lederhosen at that one!

Meanwhile, Don the Con is just full-on losing his mind today, 
so the rest of this stuff is immaterial. 
We're just looking at President Looney-Tunes, wondering 
when the white truck is gonna pull up.

/QUOTE

*Are you Jerry Nadler's brother.....*
*Loosen the belt up, you starved your puny brain*
*enough of O2....*

*Meanwhile......your description of Adam Schiff's financial*
*situation is spot on....*


----------



## messy (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Oh my, Huli Huli Boi, with more chicken shit and no meat...
> 
> And now even Graham has had it with Don the Con and his "suicide prevention" retreat. It's Huli Huli, Tulsi and Don the Con, huddled in the Alamo...
> 
> Every week Huli Huli gets more wrong, and doubles down. He'd bankrupt a casino quicker than the big Con-huna himself.


“Bruddah” doesn’t get into the operations of businesses...he’s more a 10,000 foot guy. It allows him to spout macro nonsense that bears no relation to the world we live in. So, for example, if you asked him the earthly ramifications of the “6 years of QE” he always babbles about, he could not answer. See?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> “Bruddah” doesn’t get into the operations of businesses...he’s more a 10,000 foot guy. It allows him to spout macro nonsense that bears no relation to the world we live in. So, for example, if you asked him the earthly ramifications of the “6 years of QE” he always babbles about, he could not answer. See?


Youʻre not ready for the deep end yet.  But CLTV, ROA and ROE are all simple equations to evaluate your debts masquerading as “assets”.  QE isnʻt as complicated as you think.  Pretty simple.  Itʻs only babble because you donʻt understand it.  Itʻs okay.  The masses miss it too.  Hence the crisis.  Any way, what are you jingoist up to today?


----------



## messy (Oct 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know why Pelosi is having a vote on impeachment?
> Anyone know why the democrats fake impeachment hearings are in private?


Why do you care about fake stuff?


----------



## messy (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre not ready for the deep end yet.  But CLTV, ROA and ROE are all simple equations to evaluate your debts masquerading as “assets”.  QE isnʻt as complicated as you think.  Pretty simple.  Itʻs only babble because you donʻt understand it.  Itʻs okay.  The masses miss it too.  Hence the crisis.  Any way, what are you jingoist up to today?


As I mentioned and as Fries has repeated, you’re entirely unable to grasp business operations, such as (and I repeat), any business ramifications of your QE.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 294077, member: 3299"

“Bruddah” doesn’t get into the operations of businesses...he’s more a 10,000 foot guy.
It allows him to spout macro nonsense that bears no relation to the world we live in. 
So, for example, if you asked him the earthly ramifications of the “6 years of QE” he 
always babbles about, he could not answer. 

See?

/QUOTE

*So pukes " Messy " Financial...the head of a Democratic
Boiler Room in the Bronx.....Remember...your job
is to push down the TRUTH daily....But the TRUTH will
eat away at YOU and eventually you'll choose to come clean 
or suffer an indigestion demise....
Until then enjoy your MAALOX with those New York Pizzas....






*


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you care about fake stuff?


*Is a " Fake " Impeachment Fake....?*
*Only Adam Schiff will know before censure....*


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That you donʻt  think inflating the assets of the ultra rich through QE is the Con of all cons is not surprising.  That is why we keep having bailouts.  But never fear.  The Dodd-Frank Act keeps bailouts and future asset inflation in place.
> 
> Fries Casino!! What a deal!!


I'm with you on that one. Bailouts bail out the principals first and foremost, who will get subsidies and tax breaks and bailouts and "incentives" - and the whine about "keeping our money!" and get tax breaks that will "pay for themselves" with 5% growth - the Loch Ness Monster of GOP tax policy. 

But that ain't the same as what Don the Con did. That's a different con - but a con nonetheless.

Meanwhile, we bomb our bases to save them....

https://www.wsj.com/articles/turkey-rejects-u-s-call-for-immediate-cease-fire-in-syria-11571219662?mod=hp_lista_pos1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I'm with you on that one. Bailouts bail out the principals first and foremost, who will get subsidies and tax breaks and bailouts and "incentives" - and the whine about "keeping our money!" and get tax breaks that will "pay for themselves" with 5% growth - the Loch Ness Monster of GOP tax policy.
> 
> But that ain't the same as what Don the Con did. That's a different con - but a con nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Our president is unqualified buffoon, a pussy and now through his complete incompetence/lack of a planning/inability to seek guidance, he has enabled a massacre of people who were out allies in fighting ISIS. In fact the Kurds died in the place of American soldiers, they held the war prisoners and did delicate Intel work in places we couldn't go. Now will anyone ever trust us again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> As I mentioned and as Fries has repeated, you’re entirely unable to grasp business operations, such as (and I repeat), any business ramifications of your QE.


Fries Casino in lock step. Find your CLTV yet?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know why Pelosi is having a vote on impeachment?
> Anyone know why the democrats fake impeachment hearings are in private?


Yup. So folks can't align their BS based on testimony.

Any more question Racist Sterno Joe?

You ever pay attention to a committee hearing before? Aside from Killary (why isn't she IN JAIL!!!!!!!!!) you watch any Benghazi hearings? You wanna let us all know how many were public?

Thought so. Have another sterno. Crawl back in the box. Let the grown-ups take care of stuff.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

It think our local Elvis kicked-it on the crapper.


----------



## messy (Oct 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries Casino in lock step. Find your CLTV yet?


So for everybody's interest, you are admitting that the ramifications of "6 years of QE" are nothing.
But hey, keep mentioning it.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

I know I said this before, but I just got to repeat:

We are really, really lucky that Don the Con isn't 10% more smooth in his insanity and con. If he were 10% more able to control himself, not crime, not rage and not do spur-of-the-moment stupid crap like he just pulled in Syria, he'd be popular and cruising to an easy re-election.

Luckily he is the most insane con man you've ever seen and he can't stop doing crazy, rule-breaking crap until he's smashed up the place and is led out in chains.

Crazily, we are lucky he is this nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you care about fake stuff?


Just seems odd, if they had the goods you know they couldn’t keep it to their miserable selves.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2019)

Worth another look --


----------



## Friesland (Oct 16, 2019)

Just a reminder:

We are now bombing the very bases we occupied less than 48 hours ago...

Maga baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> We are now bombing the very bases we occupied less than 48 hours ago...
> 
> Maga baby.


Indecision, no plan and lack of vision can have disastrous results. A microcosm of this entire administration.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 294093, member: 1707"

Our president is unqualified buffoon, a pussy and now
through his complete incompetence/lack of a planning/inability 
to seek guidance, he has enabled a massacre of people who were
out allies in fighting ISIS. 
In fact the Kurds died in the place of American soldiers, they 
held the war prisoners and did delicate Intel work in places we couldn't go.
Now will anyone ever trust us again?

*Awwwww.....STFU...and go cry in a pillow.*

/QUOTE

*You have absolutely no comprehension of what is transpiring in Syria/Turkey..

NONE !

The President of Turkey gave POTUS a heads up to move 50 or so troops...
Our POTUS heeded the warning and used the moment to cut the head off
the armament sales lobbying snake.....The Democrats/Rhinos who are
screaming the loudest have the most " Financially " to lose....

You support a Criminal Empire labeled as " The Democratic Party "...
Had he left the troops there and some were KILLED you and your sickos
would be condemning him....had he bombed the shit out of both sides while
removing the troops you would be condemning him.....
*
*I KNOW HOW YOU THINK ......YOU ARE ONE WHINY ASS PUSSY WHO*
*RAN STRAIGHT TO THE SHACK AND CRIED FOUL INSTEAD OF JUST 
SOLVING THE PROBLEM AND CONTINUING TO WORK....*
*
Everything you post is on the wrong side of the scale....You know it and others
won't call you out .....But I do and you cannot handle the TRUTH ....

You're leader ran out of the White House today in a petulant tirade when 
called out for what she is....A Botox filled piece of Donkey Shit !
She's a third grade Politician who is Evil to the core....!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> We are now bombing the very bases we occupied less than 48 hours ago...
> 
> Maga baby.


*Right on !

Leave nothing behind usable.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2019)

Day 1000 and he is still getting to you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2019)

Winners in Syria, Iran, Russia and turkey.
 Losers, the Kurds, democracy, trump and American foreign policy.
trump is a feckless, incompetent, buffoon and now a deadly dangerous one.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2019)

So this is actually David Corriea, the third Giuliani flunky arrested for federal crimes, on the left.  And that’s the first Giuliani stooge, Igor Fruman, to the right.  In the center is no one in particular, who by the way, never met Corriea or Fruman.  Most people don’t know that.  Believe me.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 17, 2019)

Some say Don is a Con, but how can anyone with this consistency of conviction be anything but forthrights and honorable?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 17, 2019)

The other thing we're lucky about? That Don the Con is so mortified by his Viet Nam cowardice he's going to piss of the military enough they won't do a thing when he cries "national emergency" and tries not to leave office, or to put Ivanka in there. If he were 10% more conciliatory to the US military, we'd never get rid of this family of Scottish Travelers.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2019)

It appears that t's staff is trying to head off the impeachment inquiry by committing multiple impeachable offenses every day, perhaps hoping the Democrats will just hold more hearings and thus delay the inevitable.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2019)

degrees of t --

1.  There was no call
2.  There was a call but the transcript of the content is classified.
3.  There is no quid-pro-quo in the transcript.
4.  There is a quid-pro-quo, but it's not attacking Biden.
5.  It's attacking all Democrats.

N0. 6 will be "It's attacking all Americans".

I can't wait to see the quid-pro-quo of betraying the Kurds.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Murkowsky down.  16 to go.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

espola said:


> degrees of t --
> 
> 1.  There was no call
> 2.  There was a call but the transcript of the content is classified.
> ...


*Another Anti-American Post*
*by a closet Communist operating within*
*the legal border boundaries of America.....*

*How's it feel to be a sell out....*

*




*

*Somewhere you lost your way and forgot what you *
*served this Country for...........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> So for everybody's interest, you are admitting that the ramifications of "6 years of QE" are nothing.
> But hey, keep mentioning it.


Fries u


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2019)

Friesland said:


> I know I said this before, but I just got to repeat:
> 
> We are really, really lucky that Don the Con isn't 10% more smooth in his insanity and con. If he were 10% more able to control himself, not crime, not rage and not do spur-of-the-moment stupid crap like he just pulled in Syria, he'd be popular and cruising to an easy re-election.
> 
> ...


Obamaʻs 6 straight years of QE.  Con of the Century.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2019)

espola said:


> degrees of t --
> 
> 1.  There was no call
> 2.  There was a call but the transcript of the content is classified.
> ...





espola said:


> degrees of t --
> 
> 1.  There was no call
> 2.  There was a call but the transcript of the content is classified.
> ...


Yawn


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2019)

So t is sending troops to Saudi Arabia because "they pay"?

I hope they paid in advance and they are not just planning to pull a Trump.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1240157182829923


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

Trump in blue Dallas last night.
 Lock him up.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 18, 2019)

Hypocrisy? Wut?

An Ohio lawmaker who routinely touted his Christian faith and anti-LGBT views has resigned after being caught having sex with a man in his office.

Wes Goodman, who is the Republican state legislator for Ohio, is married to a woman who is assistant director of an annual anti-abortion rally known as March for Life.

The right-wing legislator, who pushed “family values”, was reportedly witnessed having sex with a man inside his office who was not employed by the legislator.

According to the _Columbus Dispatch_, the observer told Ohio House Chief of Staff Mike Dittoe what had happened on Tuesday afternoon. Mr Dittoe responded by telling House Speaker Republican Cliff Rosenberger who in turn met with Mr Goodman. 

The 33-year-old, who has been branded the “conscience of the conservative movement”, resigned for “inappropriate conduct” shortly after the meeting took place.

Mr Goodman, whose Twitter biography describes him as “Christian. American. Conservative. Republican. Husband to @Beth1027”, has regularly claimed "natural marriage" occurs between a man and a woman. 

"Healthy, vibrant, thriving, values-driven families are the source of Ohio's proud history and the key to Ohio's future greatness,” reads his campaign website which has now been taken offline.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/lawmaker-wes-goodman-anti-lgbt-resigns-sex-man-office-caught-ohio-republican-christian-family-values-a8060631.html


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Hypocrisy? Wut?
> 
> An Ohio lawmaker who routinely touted his Christian faith and anti-LGBT views has resigned after being caught having sex with a man in his office.
> 
> ...


It's pretty much a straight (or not straight) line from "touts his Christian faith, anti-LGBT legislator or evangelical preacher to closet homosexual. Good news for him is the guy didn't work for him, so he can't get "me too'd."
I'm waiting for someone to out Pence. Everything about that guy screams "closet case."
Of course, that's how we are pretty sure about Outlaw's big secret. Not such a secret.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> It's pretty much a straight (or not straight) line from "touts his Christian faith, anti-LGBT legislator or evangelical preacher to closet homosexual. Good news for him is the guy didn't work for him, so he can't get "me too'd."
> I'm waiting for someone to out Pence. Everything about that guy screams "closet case."
> Of course, that's how we are pretty sure about Outlaw's big secret. Not such a secret.


I’m pretty sure you’re a pretty man.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2019)

espola said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1240157182829923


Mattis 2020!


----------



## Friesland (Oct 18, 2019)

Wait, threw Bannon out of a monastery? Have they no seen/smelled the man. I mean, he's got to be celibate at least...

*Italy evicts Bannon-backed rightwing “boot camp” from monastery*

*https://www.thelocal.it/20191011/italy-evicts-bannon-backed-far-right-boot-camp-from-monastery*

*It's like he's been living in the Homeless Camp of the Saints... **ammirite?! *

*Hey - maybe he and Joe can share a sterno... Now that I think of it, have you ever seen them together?*


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Mattis 2020!


This was so great. "I'm the Meryl Streep of generals." 
Didn't he see he earned stripes on the battlefield, but Trump earned a doctor's note, or something? Trump is a firm believer in the Iz school of military support.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> This was so great. "I'm the Meryl Streep of generals."
> Didn't he see he earned stripes on the battlefield, but Trump earned a doctor's note, or something? Trump is a firm believer in the Iz school of military support.


It's high time for these idiots to go back under their respective rocks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> This was so great. "I'm the Meryl Streep of generals."
> Didn't he see he earned stripes on the battlefield, but Trump earned a doctor's note, or something? Trump is a firm believer in the Iz school of military support.


That’s President Trump, you know the man that beat your best candidate.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2019)

It's a conspiracy!  The NWS deliberately drew this to miss Alabama!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> This was so great. "I'm the Meryl Streep of generals."
> Didn't he see he earned stripes on the battlefield, but Trump earned a doctor's note, or something? Trump is a firm believer in the Iz school of military support.


Hello my little jingoist


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hello my little jingoist



*Admiral McRaven in NYT: Remove Trump from Office ‘The Sooner, the Better’*


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

But former Ohio Gov. John Kasich, who ran against Trump in the 2016 Republican primary, said he now supports impeaching the president.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> But former Ohio Gov. John Kasich, who ran against Trump in the 2016 Republican primary, said he now supports impeaching the president.


Shocking!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> But former Ohio Gov. John Kasich, who ran against Trump in the 2016 Republican primary, said he now supports impeaching the president.


That makes it unanimous, amongst the sane and honest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Wait, threw Bannon out of a monastery? Have they no seen/smelled the man. I mean, he's got to be celibate at least...
> 
> *Italy evicts Bannon-backed rightwing “boot camp” from monastery*
> 
> ...


Impeach the mother fucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> But former Ohio Gov. John Kasich, who ran against Trump in the 2016 Republican primary, said he now supports impeaching the president.


Milk toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Stunning Data from Trump’s Texas Rally Shows American Voters are Smarter than Democrats Think

Posted at 8:27 am on October 19, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







President Donald Trump arrives to speak at a campaign rally, Thursday, Aug. 15, 2019, in Manchester, N.H. (AP Photo/Patrick Semansky)




On Friday morning, Trump’s campaign manager Brad Parscale released some very surprising date from the Dallas, TX rally held the night before. First, their data showed that 53,985 voters had attended. The stadium had a maximum capacity of 20,000. The overflow crowd remained outside watching on a giant television screen.

Next, 12% of those who attended indicated they had not voted in the last four elections. Can you imagine if this group were to actually go to the polls next year and cast their ballot for Trump?

The third data point showed that. The significance of this is monumental. I wonder what the percentage of Republicans attending Democratic rallies is. I imagine it would be low to nil.


This tells us that a certain percentage of Democrats are looking at the weak field of candidates and are searching for an alternative. I would guess many of them are turned off by the party’s sharp left turn. It might surprise them to hear that not every Democrat shares their enthusiasm for a socialist America.

Rush Limbaugh discussed this data on his radio show on Friday. He said, “Folks, if this is right — if this is even close — the Democrats can’t win anything with that amount of defection, if that’s really percolating.”


Finally, Parscale finds that 11% of them were Latino. The implications of such a strong Hispanic presence lays to waste the Democratic talking point that Trump’s insistence on building a border wall and taking a tougher stand against illegal immigration is resonating. Admittedly, close to 40% of the state’s population is Hispanic compared to about 18% for the general U.S. population. Still, an 11% Hispanic turnout to a Trump rally is impressive. The Hispanic vote will have a big impact on the results in 2020.

Parscale’s comment on this data was encouraging. He wrote, “These are winning numbers that will help win #FourMoreYears for @realDonaldTrump! We continue to outperform 2016.”
_


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stunning Data from Trump’s Texas Rally Shows American Voters are Smarter than Democrats Think
> 
> Posted at 8:27 am on October 19, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2019)

Fiona Hill, Trump’s former top advisor on Russia, told the committees in her 10-hour deposition Monday that former national security advisor John Bolton was so alarmed by the back-channel activities with Ukraine that he described Giuliani as a “hand grenade who is going to blow everybody up.”


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2019)

I have always said it may come down to which side the military takes in an ugly showdown over Trump’s attempt to ignore the Constitution and become a dictator.
But it may not come to that. The Pentagon may roll over on him during the impeachment proceedings. 
The military can’t stand this guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I have always said it may come down to which side the military takes in an ugly showdown over Trump’s attempt to ignore the Constitution and become a dictator.
> But it may not come to that. The Pentagon may roll over on him during the impeachment proceedings.
> The military can’t stand this guy.


Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I have always said it may come down to which side the military takes in an ugly showdown over Trump’s attempt to ignore the Constitution and become a dictator.
> But it may not come to that. The Pentagon may roll over on him during the impeachment proceedings.
> The military can’t stand this guy.


LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

The State is almost universally considered an institution of social service. Some theorists venerate the State as the apotheosis of society; others regard it as an amiable, though often inefficient, organization for achieving social ends, but almost all regard it as a necessary means for achieving the goals of mankind, a means to be ranged against the “private sector” and often winning in this competition of resources. With the rise of democracy, the identification of the State with society has been redoubled, until *it is common to hear sentiments expressed which violate virtually every tenet of reason and commonsense such as, “we are the government.” The useful collective term “we” has enabled an ideological camouflage to be thrown over the reality of political life. If “we are the government,” then anything a government does to an individual is not only just and untyrannical but also “voluntary” on the part of the individual concerned. If the government has incurred a huge public debt which must be paid by taxing one group for the benefit of another, this reality of burden is obscured by saying that “we owe it to ourselves”*; if the government conscripts a man, or throws him into jail for dissident opinion, then he is “doing it to himself” and, therefore, nothing untoward has occurred. Under this reasoning, any Jews murdered by the Nazi government were not murdered; instead, they must have “committed suicide,” since they were the government (which was democratically chosen), and, therefore, anything the government did to them was voluntary on their part. One would not think it necessary to belabor this point, and yet the overwhelming bulk of the people hold this fallacy to a greater or lesser degree.

*We must, therefore, emphasize that “we” are not the government; the government is not “us.” The government does not in any accurate sense “represent” the majority of the people. But, even if it did, even if 70 percent of the people decided to murder the remaining 30 percent, this would still be murder and would not be voluntary suicide on the part of the slaughtered minority*. *No organicist metaphor, no irrelevant bromide that “we are all part of one another,” must be permitted to obscure this basic fact.----*Anatomy of the State, M. Rothbard


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2019)

The Constitution will prevail over Trump.  Has any of the Trump supporters on here waved the white flag or disappeared? 

Trump  supporters as the Black Knight:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I have always said it may come down to which side the military takes in an ugly showdown over Trump’s attempt to ignore the Constitution and become a dictator.
> But it may not come to that. The Pentagon may roll over on him during the impeachment proceedings.
> The military can’t stand this guy.


Dictatorship eh Alice?

If, then, the State is not “us,” if it is not “the human family” getting together to decide mutual problems, if it is not a lodge meeting or country club, what is it? Briefly, the State is that organization in society which attempts to maintain a *monopoly of the use of force and violence in a given territorial area; in particular, it is the only organization in society that obtains its revenue not by voluntary contribution or payment for services rendered but by coercion.* While other individuals or institutions obtain their income by the production of goods and services and by the peaceful and voluntary sale of these goods and services to others, the State obtains its revenue by the use of compulsion; that is, by the use and the threat of the jailhouse and the bayonet.  *Having used force and violence to obtain its revenue, the State generally goes on to regulate and dictate the other actions of its individual subjects. One would think that simple observation of all States through history and over the globe would be proof enough of this assertion; but the miasma of myth has lain so long over State activity that elaboration is necessary.-- *Rothbard


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2019)

Am I missing something here? Has Trump been a good president so far and everything I see on NON fox news is leading me down the wrong path?  In a nutshell can someone explain to me why 1 more trump term would be great for our country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Funny how shallow the Trump haters are.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I have always said it may come down to which side the military takes in an ugly showdown over Trump’s attempt to ignore the Constitution and become a dictator.
> But it may not come to that. The Pentagon may roll over on him during the impeachment proceedings.
> The military can’t stand this guy.


I have been saying the same thing for months, and people thought I was crazy.   "By any means necessary"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Am I missing something here? Has Trump been a good president so far and everything I see on NON fox news is leading me down the wrong path?  In a nutshell can someone explain to me why 1 more trump term would be great for our country.


Why do you want it in a nutshell?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 19, 2019)

Dominic said:


> The Constitution will prevail over Trump.  Has any of the Trump supporters on here waved the white flag or disappeared?
> 
> Trump  supporters as the Black Knight:


I like the cut of this guy’s jib.

And people say he’s banned me.

Church!


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you want it in a nutshell?


Another nut allergist!  Just eat it.


----------



## messy (Oct 19, 2019)

Several Republicans grew more receptive this week to the House impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump after acting Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney on Thursday said in a televised briefing that seeking help to investigate Democrats was part of the reason military aid to Ukraine was temporarily withheld.


----------



## Dominic (Oct 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Several Republicans grew more receptive this week to the House impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump after acting Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney on Thursday said in a televised briefing that seeking help to investigate Democrats was part of the reason military aid to Ukraine was temporarily withheld.


This is what is upsetting about my Republican party, their silence!  Don't make me vote Democrat again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Am I missing something here? Has Trump been a good president so far and everything I see on NON fox news is leading me down the wrong path?  In a nutshell can someone explain to me why 1 more trump term would be great for our country.


Would you have preferred HRC?
What bothers you the most about Trump, the jobs numbers? Stock market? Letting criminals out of jail?
Putting The USA first?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how shallow the Trump haters are.


No shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Another nut allergist!  Just eat it.


You people need an epi-pen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2019)

The word of the day today class is: Emoluments, as is laid out in The Constitution of the United States of America . . . you remember The Constitution right children?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Am I missing something here? Has Trump been a good president so far and everything I see on NON fox news is leading me down the wrong path?  In a nutshell can someone explain to me why 1 more trump term would be great for our country.


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2019)

Ron Vera says it's perfectly fitting that the American tax payer pay for massive renovations to t's failing Doral resort so the G7 can profit the t family . . . because trade wars are easy, tariffs work and the campaign to make the t family business actual solvent is now underway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2019)

The election of Donald J Trump will go down as possibly the worst thing to ever happen to these United States of America. It will set our country back, in so many ways, for decades and diminish our standing in the world irreparably.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

__
_
Trump’s Policies are Making Black Women Obese, ‘Kill Our People,’ Says Angry (Obese) Rutgers Gender Studies Professor

Posted at 8:16 am on October 20, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

 







Photo Credit: https://twitter.com/BlackWomenOWN/status/1173695998989721601




Last month, Rutgers University gender studies professor Brittany Cooper appeared on an episode of the Oprah network’s show “Black Women OWN the Conversation.” She participated in a panel discussion about why so many black women are obese.

In case any of you missed it, she made the connection between President Trump’s policies and obesity rates among black women. Speaking to an audience of 100 black women, Cooper said, “I hate when people talk about black women being obese. I hate it, because it becomes a way to blame us for a set of conditions that we didn’t create. We are living in the Trump era. And look, those policies kill our people. You can’t get access to good health care, good insurance.”


She told the group that when black women follow the same diet as white women, “we lose less weight and we lose it slower.” According to Cooper, “public health practitioners think that our stress responses in the body change our metabolism.”

Drumroll, please. Wait for it.

“It’s literally that the racism you are experiencing and the struggle to make ends meet actually means the diet don’t work for you the same.”

The women in the audience all nod in agreement.

Leading the panel was a very fit young black woman. My heart rose for a moment when she said, “It’s also important for us to note that we have the power,” but fell when she completed her sentence with “to choose how we see ourselves.” What?


She continued “We will be fortified to fight all of these external issues when we pour into ourselves enough to say, ‘I love me. I’m not the conditions that surround me. I am not my experience. I am more than the circumstances I have gone through.”

To say that Trump’s policies are responsible for the obesity of black women is, obviously, ridiculous. I searched the internet for any year-over-year comparisons to see if obesity has increased over the last three years among this demographic, but was unable to find any up-to-date studies.


Studies do show that obesity is disproportionately higher for black women than any other group. Four out of five are considered to be obese. And obesity rates have increased in the U.S. overall in the past two decades.

But these women are preaching a victim mentality. It is self-defeating and it is dangerous. How about instead of telling these women “It’s also important for us to note that we have the power to choose how we see ourselves,” you tell them ‘it’s also important for us to note that we have the power to choose what we put into our mouths, to go out for a walk once a day or to go to the gym.’
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

Poor Adam Schiff, What a Difference a Report in the New York Times Can Make

Posted at 12:30 pm on October 19, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







(AP Photo/Alex Brandon, File)


Poor little Adam Schiff. He thought he had all of his ducks in a row. Then the New York Times had to go and report that a member of his staff had been in contact with the whistleblower before he filed his complaint.

Prior to this revelation, Schiff had insisted that the whistleblower testify under oath before the House Intelligence Committee which he chairs. Ever since news broke that the whistleblower had prior communications with his committee, he’s been trying to avoid it.

Having observed Schiff in action, we can only conclude that he doesn’t want Republican members of Congress to be able to question the whistleblower about his contacts with Schiff’s staff or the media. Also, knowing Schiff, I wouldn’t be surprised if he himself met with the whistleblower before the complaint was submitted.


On September 24th, he tweeted that they’d been “informed by the whistleblower’s counsel that their client would like to speak to our committee and has requested guidance from the Acting DNI as to how to do so. We‘re in touch with counsel and look forward to the whistleblower’s testimony as soon as this week.”
_


----------



## Friesland (Oct 20, 2019)

11% Latinx in TEXAS?! You would have trouble getting less than 11% at a Klan rally... What a joke. Don the Con got over 25% of the Latinx vote in 2016 nationally...

Meanwhile, I'm sure Huli Huli Boi will come on here to rail about Don the Con moving the Syrian troops to Iraq instead of "bringing them home." I'm sure his very honest and heartfelt concern about military suicide will erupt in outrage now that the Syrian based military is just moving next door and an additional ~2000 troops are headed to another "endless war" in the Kingdom of Saudi.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 20, 2019)

Wonder how SoD's "Esperanto" feels about the move... 

Embarrassing in the international language...


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

“As you know, I have provided to the special prosecutor voluntarily a great deal of material,” he said. “I believe the time has come to bring that investigation and the other investigations of this matter to an end. One year of Watergate is enough.”


----------



## Dominic (Oct 20, 2019)

REDSTATE  nevermind


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

Friesland said:


> 11% Latinx in TEXAS?! You would have trouble getting less than 11% at a Klan rally... What a joke. Don the Con got over 25% of the Latinx vote in 2016 nationally...
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm sure Huli Huli Boi will come on here to rail about Don the Con moving the Syrian troops to Iraq instead of "bringing them home." I'm sure his very honest and heartfelt concern about military suicide will erupt in outrage now that the Syrian based military is just moving next door and an additional ~2000 troops are headed to another "endless war" in the Kingdom of Saudi.


We move nearly 10k troops in and out of the middle east every 6 months.  I am glad I have raised your awareness of 22 service member suicides a day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

Dominic said:


> REDSTATE  nevermind


You are no Republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

__
_
Durham to Interview James Clapper and John Brennan as he Expands Investigation; Brennan Wonders Why

Posted at 10:30 am on October 20, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

 






CIA Director John Brennan testifies on Capitol Hill in Washington, Thursday, June 16, 2016, before the Senate Intelligence Committee hearing on the Islamic State. Brennan said that the Islamic State remains “formidable” and “resilient,” is training and attempting to deploy operatives for further attacks on the West and will rely more on guerrilla-style tactics to compensate for its territorial losses in the Middle East. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)




NBC News reported that Attorney General William Barr and Prosecutor John Durham have expanded their examination of the origins of the Trump/Russia investigation. Durham has increased the size of his staff and has pushed out his timeframe.

Durham will be interviewing former CIA Director John Brennan and former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper along with other current and former intelligence community officials. According to NBC:

Durham has also requested to talk to CIA analysts involved in the intelligence assessment of Russia’s activities, prompting some of them to hire lawyers, according to three former CIA officials familiar with the matter. And there is tension between the CIA and the Justice Department over what classified documents Durham can examine, two people familiar with the matter said.

With Barr’s approval, Durham has expanded his staff and the timeframe under scrutiny, according to a law enforcement official directly familiar with the matter. And he is now looking into conduct past Donald Trump’s inauguration in January 2017, a Trump administration official said.

Although the probe did not begin as a criminal investigation, Justice Department officials won’t comment on whether it has morphed into one.

John Brennan told NBC that Durham’s investigation is “bizarre” and said, “I don’t know what the legal basis for this is.” He doesn’t? Let me refresh his memory.

Brennan’s obsessive fear that Donald Trump might win the presidency may have instigated the whole collusion narrative. He didn’t have to twist many arms to bring others on board, but his exhaustive search for “dirt” on Trump and his insistence that the FBI open a counterintelligence investigation was key.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

Little bitch didn’t  fall too far from the big bitch.







« For Peggy Noonan and her elitist pals…here’s a little plainspeak for you
 Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



242 Comments
October 20, 2019
*Chelsea Clinton calls America 'not the country I want my kids to grow up in'*
By Monica Showalter


For Chelsea Clinton, America just isn't good enough.

Here's her talking about her mom and the country whose voters rejected her, in an appearance on The View, finishing up with not wanting her kids to be exposed to such a place:

“I am so proud of my mom. I’m very biased toward her…love her very much and feel very protective of her, although I know she doesn’t need me to be. But, really my most important role now is as my kids mom. You know I have a daughter Charlotte who just turned five last week, a son Aiden, he is three and baby Jasper just two months old,” continued Chelsea Clinton. “And I think about the country they’re living in right now it’s not the country I want them to grow up in. We learned last night that President Trump wanted to dig a ditch at the border and put alligators and snakes and shoot migrants in the leg…The depth of cruelty and inhumanity towards migrants, towards people of color, towards LGBTQ community…is not the America I want my kids to grow up in.”

Basically, because American voters rejected her mom and voted for her competition instead, the place now comes up short.

See, it's only a worthy place worth living in if either her mom or some other leftist of her favor is steeped in power. Vote the wrong way and the place isn't good enough.

Which is redolent of Michelle Obama's famous 2008 statement to the press, commenting on the voter enthusiasm that her husband drew in his campaign appearances, that for the 'first time' in her life, she was 'proud' of her country. 

Country good if Democrats are in the catbird seat, country bad if Democrats are out on their ear. There's no good country of its own accord, it's only good if its wearing leftist clothing at election time.

Which shows you the quintessential lefty loyalty to America, which is quite conditional: Leftists only like its leftwing parts, they don't like the country itself, which to freedom-hating leftists, is ultimately an abomination.

In Chelsea's case, it also shows what a spoiled brat she is.

Cossetted in that toney Manhattan co-cop, having mysteriously gotten into elite universities such as Stanford and Oxford with no obvious smarts, going to work at a $100,000 no-show job as a 'consultant,' getting an ivy league professorship, getting big dollar book deals for low value 'writing,' and other baubles, plus steeped in lifetime Secret Service protection free of charge, she most certainly has had it pretty good in this country, much better than ordinary fed-up Americans who cast their votes for Trump. Think she'd have the same benefits if she'd move to some place like Sweden? Don't think so, they already have a royal family.

But despite the cossetted bennies showered onto this snowflake, provided by the very taxpayers she deplores, America is bad, see, and she wants no truck with either its deplorables or their wretched, deplorable interests. 

She's obviously never encountered any, which is why it's easy to denounce the issues that got President Trump elected. Americans want to stop illegal immigration? It's pretty obvious she has had no encounter with unvetted illegals paying cartels to roll in illegally, watched them steal her jobs, gotten hit by their crimes, seen her wages go down, stood by as they stiffed Uncle Sam on taxes, clogged the freeways in big cities, sopped up public benefits, or handed the whole tab to taxpayers, driving their own standard of living down.

Americans don't want grown men in the little girls' room? And the crimes that have since been committed in those places under that setup don't matter? Why would she care about that when she doesn't use public restrooms?

It not only reveals her to be spoiled and ungrateful, it also reveals her to be out of touch, waaaay more out of touch than Manhattanite Pauline Kael ever was. She's got a lot of statements that reveal she has no idea how the other half lives.

Chelsea's last public statement, after all, was to declare that someone with beard and penis could of course 'be' a woman and anyone who thought otherwise was hopelessly deplorable.

Now this - an America that's given her one hell of a privileged life based on zero merit of her own - is now deplorable, a horrible place she wouldn't want to expose her kids to.

Too bad there's no way to make her go live someplace 'better.' Since there isn't, we can only remark about the pampered princess's gobstopping hypocrisy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2019)

Those who hold alligence to t above all are not Republicans they are trumpists. t is not for American interests nor Republican interests, he is for trump interests exclusively.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The election of Donald J Trump will go down as possibly the worst thing to ever happen to these United States of America. It will set our country back, in so many ways, for decades and diminish our standing in the world irreparably.


Yes, right after FDR, the hippies, Jimma, BJ Clinton and the Kenyan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who hold alligence to t above all are not Republicans they are trumpists. t is not for American interests nor Republican interests, he is for trump interests exclusively.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, right after FDR, the hippies, Jimma, BJ Clinton and the Kenyan.


Donʻt forgot the 6 straight years of legitimized counterfiting a.k.a. QE.


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Donʻt forgot the 6 straight years of legitimized counterfiting a.k.a. QE.


What was the problem with the QE? Did it hurt anything? I know it got us out of a bad recession, but did it do anything bad? Bozo?
And the answer is...NO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

messy said:


> What was the problem with the QE? Did it hurt anything? I know it got us out of a bad recession, but did it do anything bad? Bozo?
> And the answer is...NO!


Ahh yes the debt masquerading as an asset argument again.


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahh yes the debt masquerading as an asset argument again.


Was that your answer? To the question of why the QE was a problem? That I have a house with a mortgage? Well done, Bozo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Donʻt forgot the 6 straight years of legitimized counterfiting a.k.a. QE.


AKA the Kenyan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Was that your answer? To the question of why the QE was a problem? That I have a house with a mortgage? Well done, Bozo!


Weʻve discussed your financial iliteracy and your Fries U education.  Itʻs okay.  Youʻre a part of the masses that still miss the significance of QE as it relates to debt and asset inflation that benefits the 1% that you support with your ignorance.


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weʻve discussed your financial iliteracy and your Fries U education.  Itʻs okay.  Youʻre a part of the masses that still miss the significance of QE as it relates to debt and asset inflation that benefits the 1% that you support with your ignorance.


What was the problem with QE, besides getting us out of a recession?
Did you say inflation? 
There hasn’t been any inflation.
So tell us, Bozo, in English. Why was Obama’s QE a problem?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2019)

messy said:


> What was the problem with QE, besides getting us out of a recession?
> Did you say inflation?
> There hasn’t been any inflation.
> So tell us, Bozo, in English. Why was Obama’s QE a problem?


Show me where there hasn't been any inflation.


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me where there hasn't been any inflation.


LOL. So nothing? No bad result of QE?
Bozo? 
Cat got your tongue?


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me where there hasn't been any inflation.


Gasoline, US average price, last 10 years --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2019)

messy said:


> LOL. So nothing? No bad result of QE?
> Bozo?
> Cat got your tongue?


He's been asked that question many times before with the same lack of any reasoning behind him constantly referring to it . . . like with most everything else he posts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2019)

messy said:


> What was the problem with the QE? Did it hurt anything? I know it got us out of a bad recession, but did it do anything bad? Bozo?
> And the answer is...NO!


Maybe bozo doesn't like America and wanted to see it fail, and still does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2019)

Gasoline prices show where the last crisis was and therefore proof of no inflation?  You and the boys are clueless on inflation and QE as always despite exhaustive discussions in the Econ for Politicians and dummies thread.


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gasoline prices show where the last crisis was and therefore proof of no inflation?  You and the boys are clueless on inflation and QE as always despite exhaustive discussions in the Econ for Politicians and dummies thread.


So clue us in on inflation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2019)

espola said:


> So clue us in on inflation.


First, monetary inflation, QE.  Then, price inflation for the asset that monetary inflation (QE) targets....housing.  Monetary inflation for the great depression started in the early 20's before the market called in all its margins in the early 30's.


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> First, monetary inflation, QE.  Then, price inflation for the asset that monetary inflation (QE) targets....housing.  Monetary inflation for the great depression started in the early 20's before the market called in all its margins in the early 30's.


Still clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Still clueless.


I figured you would be.


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gasoline prices show where the last crisis was and therefore proof of no inflation?  You and the boys are clueless on inflation and QE as always despite exhaustive discussions in the Econ for Politicians and dummies thread.


Hey Bozo:
You have been mentioning QE in every other post since I've been on this thing.
I have asked you many times what were the negative ramifications of Obama saving us from a depression by engaging in "quantitative easing."
Above, you seem to say inflation. But you have never really given an answer, at all.
Look at the below link and tell me where Obama's QE led to inflation.

https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/inflation/historical-inflation-rates/


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

espola said:


> So t is sending troops to Saudi Arabia because "they pay"?
> 
> I hope they paid in advance and they are not just planning to pull a Trump.


*STHU " Blanco Basura Cono "........*


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Bozo:
> You have been mentioning QE in every other post since I've been on this thing.
> I have asked you many times what were the negative ramifications of Obama saving us from a depression by engaging in "quantitative easing."
> Above, you seem to say inflation. But you have never really given an answer, at all.
> ...


He's not talking about "inflation", he's talking about "inflation".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2019)

espola said:


> He's not talking about "inflation", he's talking about "inflation".


He just likes to hear (read) his own voice and try to act like he is somebody . . . I get the same impression from all these nutcase, t-swallowing, anti-American, troll, rubes.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He just likes to hear (read) his own voice and try to act like he is somebody . . .
> I get the same impression from all these nutcase, t-swallowing,
> anti-American, troll, rubes.


*Your BP goes up and thrill drips down your leg*
*when you type " t-swallowing " doesn't it....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Bozo:
> You have been mentioning QE in every other post since I've been on this thing.
> I have asked you many times what were the negative ramifications of Obama saving us from a depression by engaging in "quantitative easing."
> Above, you seem to say inflation. But you have never really given an answer, at all.
> ...


The housing market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He just likes to hear (read) his own voice and try to act like he is somebody . . . I get the same impression from all these nutcase, t-swallowing, anti-American, troll, rubes.


Fact$ matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> He's not talking about "inflation", he's talking about "inflation".


Finally.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Finally.


The theory is that inflation of the money supply leads to inflation in prices.

Except that the oft-mentioned multiple years of QE (which some see as inflating the money supply) didn't lead to any significant runup in prices of anything anyone measured.  What it might have done is to remove a portion of the toxic debt infusing the general economy at the time, thus preventing a deflation in the value of tangible assets, and possibly a depression of which no one dared predict the bottom.

What amuses me is that the Republicans (who have traditionally included the people who know most about managing money - at least according to the Republicans) let this happen, and the Democrats saved us from it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The theory is that inflation of the money supply leads to inflation in prices.
> 
> Except that the oft-mentioned multiple years of QE (which some see as inflating the money supply) didn't lead to any significant runup in prices of anything anyone measured.  What it might have done is to remove a portion of the toxic debt infusing the general economy at the time, thus preventing a deflation in the value of tangible assets, and possibly a depression of which no one dared predict the bottom.
> 
> What amuses me is that the Republicans (who have traditionally included the people who know most about managing money - at least according to the Republicans) let this happen, and the Democrats saved us from it.


Did you read what you posted?


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The housing market.


Nice try.
http://www.in2013dollars.com/Housing/price-inflation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you read what you posted?


I am not used to you asking questions like this.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> He's not talking about "inflation", he's talking about "inflation".


When t says "lynching", he doesn't mean "lynching", he means "lynching".


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

So which is crazier -- "phony emoluments clause" or "I'm in charge of the Hatch Act"?


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> When t says "lynching", he doesn't mean "lynching", he means "lynching".


*That's correct.*

*He used it in a " pejorative " sense......*

*Something you dumb as a rock Libs don't comprehend.*


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

Former AG Whitaker's "Abuse of power is not a crime" will be remembered as well as former AG Mitchell's "Katie Graham is gonna get her tit caught in a big fat wringer if that’s published".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try.
> http://www.in2013dollars.com/Housing/price-inflation


But what about the beach house......poser.  And btw, homes are not a part of the CPI.  And if you thought it was a good idea to bail out the housing market, what do you think that did to home prices?


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But what about the beach house......poser.  And btw, homes are not a part of the CPI.  And if you thought it was a good idea to bail out the housing market, what do you think that did to home prices?


No inflation, Bozo.
We now know definitively that you’re the poser.
I am what a claim I am. You claim to know finance and economics when those of us here who do all know you don’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

Contemporaneous notes, huh, sounds awfully familiar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> No inflation, Bozo.
> We now know definitively that you’re the poser.
> I am what a claim I am. You claim to know finance and economics when those of us here who do all know you don’t.


Don’t mistake YOUR don’t know for my know.  We’ve all seen your confusion regarding simple return formulas for assets, equities, supply and demand etc.  It’s laughable.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

Hurst, a toothpick in his mouth, went on to say, "I'm not prejudiced, but by golly a white male in this country has very few rights, and they're getting took more every day."

Another statesmanlike Republican. Intelligent, articulate, loving.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t mistake YOUR don’t know for my know.  We’ve all seen your confusion regarding simple return formulas for assets, equities, supply and demand etc.  It’s laughable.


You can't even speak English. You try to make yourself look smart when you really don't know anything about how stuff works. "Uh, duh, QE, duh, ROE, duh." Who buys this stuff?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try.
> http://www.in2013dollars.com/Housing/price-inflation


Lol!  without inflation a bailout would not be necessary.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You can't even speak English. You try to make yourself look smart when you really don't know anything about how stuff works. "Uh, duh, QE, duh, ROE, duh." Who buys this stuff?


People who know.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  without inflation a bailout would not be necessary.  You Fries U grads crack me up.


God you’re dumb.
Housing prices deflated so the loans went bad.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks like Gaetz and friends will be losing their security clearances for violating House rules (and general security common sense rules) on taking electronic devices into a SCIF.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like Gaetz and friends will be losing their security clearances for violating House rules (and general security common sense rules) on taking electronic devices into a SCIF.


Lawless idiots. Like the Brooks Brothers riot to prevent the Florida recount in 2000.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump*
The Never Trumper Republicans, though on respirators with not many left, are in certain ways worse and more dangerous for our Country than the Do Nothing Democrats. Watch out for them, they are human scum

As always, very presidential.
Why are Rebublicans now so incredibly stupid?


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

Lev and Igor with 1-way tickets to Vienna.
Rudy meeting them the next day.
Manafort and Cohen in jail.
"getting took more each day."
Republicans are a class bunch.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Lev and Igor with 1-way tickets to Vienna.
> Rudy meeting them the next day.
> Manafort and Cohen in jail.
> "getting took more each day."
> Republicans are a class bunch.


Some Republicans are trying to rise out of trumpism.  T now calls them "human scum".  He hasn't been desperate enough yet to say "I am not a crook".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Lev and Igor with 1-way tickets to Vienna.
> Rudy meeting them the next day.
> Manafort and Cohen in jail.
> "getting took more each day."
> Republicans are a class bunch.


My hope is even those who now are beginning to peel away from the madness are forever remembered for their abandoning of American morals and American ideals. There was "Remember the Alamo", "Remember Pearl Harbor", "Remember 9/11", and now, "Remember they were with trump". The black cloud of t should follow them forever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> God you’re dumb.
> Housing prices deflated so the loans went bad.


Lol! So they deflated from being inflated?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> God you’re dumb.
> Housing prices deflated so the loans went bad.


Lol!  Why exactly did the housing prices deflate?  Please feel free to chime in dadspola, and brospola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My hope is even those who now are beginning to peel away from the madness are forever remembered for their abandoning of American morals and American ideals. There was "Remember the Alamo", "Remember Pearl Harbor", "Remember 9/11", and now, "Remember they were with trump". The black cloud of t should follow them forever.


Same catastrophic approach to climate.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Why exactly did the housing prices deflate?  Please feel free to chime in dadspola, and brospola.


 When you tell hundreds of thousands of people that they can buy a $2m house for zero down and 2.5% teaser rates, 
if the market flattens out, as markets always do, and they hit a snag in their earnings and home values, they default.
It's called economics.
That was before the QE.
Nice try, though, confusednik.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> When you tell hundreds of thousands of people that they can buy a $2m house for zero down and 2.5% teaser rates,
> if the market flattens out, as markets always do, and they hit a snag in their earnings and home values, they default.
> It's called economics.
> That was before the QE.
> Nice try, though, confusednik.


"If the market flattens out"?  What does that mean to YOU?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Lev and Igor with 1-way tickets to Vienna.
> Rudy meeting them the next day.
> Manafort and Cohen in jail.
> "getting took more each day."
> Republicans are a class bunch.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like Gaetz and friends will be losing their security
> clearances for violating House rules (and general security common sense rules)
> on taking electronic devices into a SCIF.



*They won't lose a thing and NO ONE IS going to enforce that kind of *
*threat.....this kind of crap is dividing AMERICA further...*
*You sure as HELL don't know shit....and spreading  lies like you did above *
*will only result in a further divide in this Country that is a sure thing....!*


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2019)

"It's too early to congratulate me."  A new classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like Gaetz and friends will be losing their security clearances for violating House rules (and general security common sense rules) on taking electronic devices into a SCIF.


Funny, no wonder stretch Pelosi wants these hearings in secret, with the mueller and Corey lewandowski hearing going so wrong they can’t be seen as incompetent again.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, no wonder stretch Pelosi wants these hearings in secret, with the mueller and Corey lewandowski hearing going so wrong they can’t be seen as incompetent again.


Coocoo.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2019)

This guy, Matt Gaetz?  Has he been in trouble with the law before?





espola said:


> Looks like Gaetz and friends will be losing their security clearances for violating House rules (and general security common sense rules) on taking electronic devices into a SCIF.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

During a speech on American energy in Pittsburgh on Wednesday, President Donald Trump ticked through his usual issues before making an unusual remark about his long-promised border wall.

"We're building a wall on the border of New Mexico. And we're building a wall in Colorado," Trump said. Colorado, located directly north of New Mexico, is not on the US-Mexico border.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, no wonder stretch Pelosi wants these hearings in secret, with the mueller and Corey lewandowski hearing going so wrong they can’t be seen as incompetent again.


Secret? There are many Republicans in on these meetings, they are committee members . . . but of course knowing their audience they know you won't question what they tell you to believe.


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This guy, Matt Gaetz?  Has he been in trouble with the law before?


Do tell.


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5530


What does a pretty cool picture of Obama, presumably smoking marijuana, have to do with my post about Giuliani and the Russian criminals?


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *They won't lose a thing and NO ONE IS going to enforce that kind of *
> *threat.....this kind of crap is dividing AMERICA further...*
> *You sure as HELL don't know shit....and spreading  lies like you did above *
> *will only result in a further divide in this Country that is a sure thing....!*


Are you mad cuz wat people’s gittin their rawts took?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

messy said:


> What does a pretty cool picture of Obama, presumably smoking marijuana, have to do with my post about Giuliani and the Russian criminals?


The last line of your post.
Do you smoke pot?


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During a speech on American energy in Pittsburgh on Wednesday, President Donald Trump ticked through his usual issues before making an unusual remark about his long-promised border wall.
> 
> "We're building a wall on the border of New Mexico. And we're building a wall in Colorado," Trump said. Colorado, located directly north of New Mexico, is not on the US-Mexico border.


It's a new wall, so it will be on the northern border of New Mexico.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> It's a new wall, so it will be on the northern border of New Mexico.


t don't know the difference, nor do his disciples. New, old, Mexico is Mexico to the dutiful ignoramous'.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> "It's too early to congratulate me."  A new classic.


Sore losers don’t congratulate.  An old classic


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t don't know the difference, nor do his disciples. New, old, Mexico is Mexico to the dutiful ignoramous'.


More cheese?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> It's a new wall, so it will be on the northern border of New Mexico.


How merciful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

messy said:


> When you tell hundreds of thousands of people that they can buy a $2m house for zero down and 2.5% teaser rates,
> if the market flattens out, as markets always do, and they hit a snag in their earnings and home values, they default.
> It's called economics.
> That was before the QE.
> Nice try, though, confusednik.


What’s the difference between a teaser rate and QE?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

__
_
New Poll Shows Voter Enthusiasm at a 20 Year High and It Has Democrats Nervous

Posted at 3:43 pm on October 24, 2019 by streiff

 







President Donald Trump arrives to speak at a campaign rally, Thursday, Aug. 15, 2019, in Manchester, N.H. (AP Photo/Patrick Semansky)




Coming off the 2018 drubbing the GOP took in House races, some things started to change. Perhaps more people woke up and realized that the sham Mueller investigation was nothing more nor less than a coup attempt by parts of the FBI and Intelligence Community working as Stumabteilungen for the Democrat party. Perhaps some came to the realization that the Kavanaugh hearing was a foreshadowing of how conservative men were going to be treated in the future. Many, I think, realized that nothing would make the Democrats happier than turning us into some kind of Third World sh**hole where down was up and we had to called bearded creatures with a package “her.”


If February, a new poll was released that completely blew up the prevailing conventional wisdomabout voter enthusiasm:

A new survey his company, the Tarrance Group, conducted for the centrist Republican Ripon Society uncovered an 11-point “intensity” gap among white Republicans and white Democrats.

“We had in 2010 a nine-point advantage on intensity. Going into 2014 we had a seven-point advantage on intensity, meaning our voters are more intense about voting. Right now we have an 11-point advantage,” he said. “I’ve never seen a double-digit advantage in terms of intensity to vote.”

In 2010, Republicans took control of the House. In 2014, they took over the Senate.

“Why is it 11? It’s intensity toward the president,” he explained.

A deeper plunge into the numbers, Goeas said, is even more remarkable.

For example, Republican women, who typically don’t express voting eagerness in levels as high as men, are equal for the first time, at 89 percent, he said. What’s more, on the issue of intensity, they are just three points back.

“Not only is there no gender gap, there’s no intensity gap with Republicans wanting to vote Republican this year, all driven by the president,” the strategist said.

Now a new one is out from CNNand it builds on the February poll in a way that should scare the bejeezus out of the Democrats. This is the top line. Voters today are nearly 20 points more enthusiastic about voting for president than the were in 2008 when the bloom was still on the Obama rose.

Currently 88 percent of registered voters responding to the poll in question are enthusiastic in varying degrees about voting in the 2020 presidential election; only 11 percent are not. Of the enthused super-majority, 47 percent describe themselves as extremely enthusiastic and 24 percent as very enthusiastic. Taking the “extremely” and “very” enthusiastic voters together, that’s 71 percent currently. In late October 2016, the comparable number was 46 percent (though in September 2015 it was a bit higher at 55 percent, indicating that a decent number of voters weren’t happy with the general-election options; usually enthusiasm goes up as an election approaches). At this point in the 2012 cycle, 51 percent of voters described themselves as “extremely” or “very” enthusiastic.

For me the recent benchmark of voter enthusiasm was the 2008 election that lifted Barack Obama to the presidency (I will never forget the citywide street celebration that broke out in Washington the minute he was forecast as the winner). Just before that election, 37 percent of registered voters said they were “extremely” enthusiastic about voting, with 32 percent “very” enthusiastic. That’s right: More than a year out, we’re at or above 2008 levels of voter enthusiasm. And the percentage of extremely enthusiastic folks is a lot higher.
_


----------



## Friesland (Oct 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We move nearly 10k troops in and out of the middle east every 6 months.  I am glad I have raised your awareness of 22 service member suicides a day.


Of course, chickens can't count, but that is 18,000 new troops...

And I'm sure Huli Huli Boi will be apoplectic over this news...

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/10/24/pentagon-planning-send-tanks-armor-syria-protect-oil-fields/4089195002/

unless, you know, he's a liar and a hypocrite.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Thieving Liar...........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of course, chickens can't count, but that is 18,000 new troops...
> 
> And I'm sure Huli Huli Boi will be apoplectic over this news...
> 
> ...


Lol!  You Fries U Administrators crack me up.  We’ve rotated carriers in to the Med and the Persian Gulf every 6 months for at least the last 50 years to make sure the oil flows.  Been there done that.  I love how Trump spools you mullets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Let me know if you’ve heard this one before.



*BREAKING: Origins of the Russia Investigation Is Now A Criminal Inquiry*
Bronson Stocking | Oct 24, 2019 9:12 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Mark Thiessen_

The U.S. Justice Department has opened a criminal inquiry into the origins of the Russia investigation, according to _The New York Times_. The Justice Department has been conducting an administrative review of the origins of the Russian investigation, but that review has now been shifted into a criminal inquiry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Barr is a serious guy,
I bet clapper, Brennan, Obama and that whore that unmasked all those innocents don’t sleep well tonight.
*BREAKING: DOJ Administrative Review Into Russia Probe Takes Serious Turn*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail


The U.S. Department of Justice’s administrative review into the origins of the Russia investigation has a taken a major turn into a full-fledged criminal investigation.

The review, led by U.S. attorney John Durham, has shifted from being an administrative review into being a criminal investigation, The New York Times reported, noting that the move gives Durham “the power to subpoena for witness testimony and documents, to impanel a grand jury and to file criminal charges.”

2/5The Day After | The Ben Shapiro Show Ep. 656READ MORE





Report: Attorney General Chris Christie?READ MORE





Is Antifa Is A Terrorist Organization?YESNOThe Blue Wave That Never Came | The Matt Walsh ShowREAD MORE





Upstate NY Mayor Not Sorry For Insulting Dem VotersREAD MORE


state that federal investigators must have a “reasonable indication” that a crime has been committed before they can open up an investigation, and that “there must be an objective, factual basis for initiating the investigation; a mere hunch is insufficient.”

“Mr. Durham has indicated he wants to interview former officials who ran the C.I.A. in 2016 but has yet to question either Mr. Brennan or James R. Clapper Jr., the former director of national intelligence,” The Times added. “Some C.I.A. officials have retained criminal lawyers in anticipation of being interviewed.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Are you dummies paying attention?
OCTOBER 24TH, 2019
*Study: Data Suggests Conservative Content Leads To ‘De-Radicalization,’ Not Radicalization*
By  James Barrett
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail


A new study out of Penn State’s Political Science Department found that rather than conservative content online leading to radicalization, as the popular “gateway” narrative insists, the reverse appears to be true.

The study, titled “A Supply and Demand Framework for YouTube Politics,” published online in October, takes a closer look at the popular narrative that YouTube serves as a “radicalizing agent,” particularly for the right. Conservative content, the narrative goes, supposedly acts as a “gateway” for viewers, potentially leading them to the fringes of the far-right.

The Day After | The Ben Shapiro Show Ep. 656READ MORE





Report: Attorney General Chris Christie?READ MORE





Is Antifa Is A Terrorist Organization?YESNOThe Blue Wave That Never Came | The Matt Walsh ShowREAD MORE





Upstate NY Mayor Not Sorry For Insulting Dem VotersREAD MORE


SKIP NOWYour feedback matters.Is this advertisementrelevant to you?Yes, it is!Not really


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2019)

Apparently a Chief Gunner's Mate.  I can't see all his ribbons but the gold rating badge indicates at least 12 years service, and that looks like a Kuwait Liberation ribbon on the bottom row, which were awarded for action in 1990-91.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently a Chief Gunner's Mate.  I can't see all his ribbons but the gold rating badge indicates at least 12 years service, and that looks like a Kuwait Liberation ribbon on the bottom row, which were awarded for action in 1990-91.


Hero’s always hide their faces.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently a Chief Gunner's Mate.  I can't see all his ribbons but the gold rating badge indicates at least 12 years service, and that looks like a Kuwait Liberation ribbon on the bottom row, which were awarded for action in 1990-91.


”...we don’t make policy here gentleman.  Elected officials do that.  We are the instruments of that policy”. — Mike Metcalf, “_Viper”_


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You Fries U Administrators crack me up.  We’ve rotated carriers in to the Med and the Persian Gulf every 6 months for at least the last 50 years to make sure the oil flows.  Been there done that.  I love how Trump spools you mullets.


It takes a real liar to conflate “tanks and armored vehicles” in oil fields with boats floating in the Med and the Gulf.


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Of course, chickens can't count, but that is 18,000 new troops...
> 
> And I'm sure Huli Huli Boi will be apoplectic over this news...
> 
> ...


Unclear if he’s a liar or just delusional.
He doesn’t even understand military issues and I think he pushes paper around for the feds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Unclear if he’s a liar or just delusional.
> He doesn’t even understand military issues and I think he pushes paper around for the feds.


You “ think” huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

*Report: Democrats Say ‘Whistleblower’s’ Testimony No Longer Needed*





Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN24 Oct 20191,674
2:50
*House Democrats believe there is sufficient evidence to advance their closed-door impeachment inquiry against President Donald Trump without seeking testimony from the so-called “whistleblower,” whose complaint initially prompted the probe, according to a Thursday evening report.*

The Washington Post, citing several House Democrats, reports that the so-called “whistleblower’s” testimony is no longer a priority in the wake of testimonies delivered by Ukraine’s top diplomat, William Taylor, and former National Security Council senior director Fiona Hill, before congressional investigators.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: Democrats Say ‘Whistleblower’s’ Testimony No Longer Needed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you might say that is obvi. All the players the whistleblower would have spoke of have already come out to defend America against t.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you might say that is obvi. All the players the whistleblower would have spoke of have already come out to defend America against t.


Once the door is open, there is no more need for the keymaster.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Maybe the saddest thing about this entire Trump affair(s) is that those of us here who are patriots are forced to side with John Bolton. LOL.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe the saddest thing about this entire Trump affair(s) is that those of us here who are patriots are forced to side with John Bolton. LOL.


People like Jeff Sessions, Rex Tillerson and Bolton somehow come off looking like patriots while others are digging their political and professional graves. see: Sarah Sanders, Sean Spicer and whatever happened to Ted Nugent, Kid Rock (what is he like in his 40's now? Kid?), Sarah Palin, Sheriff Joe, etc. etc.?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2019)

The self-mockery continues -- "I am the team".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe the saddest thing about this entire Trump affair(s) is that those of us here who are patriots are forced to side with John Bolton. LOL.


You libs think that you are the definition of patriots?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> It takes a real liar to conflate “tanks and armored vehicles” in oil fields with boats floating in the Med and the Gulf.


Does it now?  Please go on General Accipitridae.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You libs think that you are the definition of patriots?


Not the definition...but we find ourselves on the same side as Bolton and so many other conservatives, because it’s about country over Trump.
We can talk about it when you pay off our water.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Not the definition...but we find ourselves on the same side as Bolton and so many other conservatives, because it’s about country over Trump.
> We can talk about it when you pay off our water.


Your premise is slighted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: Democrats Say ‘Whistleblower’s’ Testimony No Longer Needed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even in writing?  This is too funny.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not even in writing?  This is too funny.


I thought you people were all up in arms over the whistleblower having secondhand information?  

With Bill Taylor, your concerns are now alleviated. First hand witnesses should make you satisfied.  Now you people are satisfied, amirite or amirite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you might say that is obvi. All the players the whistleblower would have spoke of have already come out to defend America against t.


I have a tear in my eye now knowing you look up to and are trying to be just like me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I thought you people were all up in arms over the whistleblower having secondhand information?
> 
> With Bill Taylor, your concerns are now alleviated. First hand witnesses should make you satisfied.  Now you people are satisfied, amirite or amirite?


Concerned? Lol!!


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I thought you people were all up in arms over the whistleblower having secondhand information?
> 
> With Bill Taylor, your concerns are now alleviated. First hand witnesses should make you satisfied.  Now you people are satisfied, amirite or amirite?


He’s amused. That’s good. Laughter is fun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

How dare Pompeo bring an honest and honorable man into this administration! . . . "everyone makes mistakes".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

On Thursday, Graham announced that he’d put forward a resolution condemning the House impeachment inquiry. By mid-afternoon, when he actually announced it, the resolution had been watered down to a plea for a different and more transparent process, apparently a sop to GOP senators unwilling to go quite that far. And yet by Friday morning, only 44 of 53 Republicans in the Senate had signed on to the resolution. A gesture meant to be a show of solidarity by senators has instead become a sign of the weakness of the president’s position.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On Thursday, Graham announced that he’d put forward a resolution condemning the House impeachment inquiry. By mid-afternoon, when he actually announced it, the resolution had been watered down to a plea for a different and more transparent process, apparently a sop to GOP senators unwilling to go quite that far. And yet by Friday morning, only 44 of 53 Republicans in the Senate had signed on to the resolution. A gesture meant to be a show of solidarity by senators has instead become a sign of the weakness of the president’s position.


And a court ruled against them today on process also. It's legal.
With that phony Sheriff Joe beef out of the way, we get to whether they have the facts and the behavior to support an impeachment process. Seems pretty obvious they do, even to many, many republicans.
The Trump worshippers (how weird are they?) are bummed!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> And a court ruled against them today on process also. It's legal.
> With that phony Sheriff Joe beef out of the way, we get to whether they have the facts and the behavior to support an impeachment process. Seems pretty obvious they do, even to many, many republicans.
> The Trump worshippers (how weird are they?) are bummed!


Blind allegiance despite all the, not only mounting evidence, but the fact that t has gone against many of their previously hard held tenets is particularly unusual. I keep thinking what a joke t was to everyone until he went full fledged birther, and that drew out a particular segment of Americans. Now t is once again a national embarrassment yet now he is dragging the whole country down with him . . . and these fools show they love him more than America. Fear and loathing, once they saw the image of the Obama's entering the White House it twisted their psyche. They'd rather burn it down than live in an America that is inclusive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blind allegiance despite all the, not only mounting evidence, but the fact that t has gone against many of their previously hard held tenets is particularly unusual. I keep thinking what a joke t was to everyone until he went full fledged birther, and that drew out a particular segment of Americans. Now t is once again a national embarrassment yet now he is dragging the whole country down with him . . . and these fools show they love him more than America. Fear and loathing, once they saw the image of the Obama's entering the White House it twisted their psyche. They'd rather burn it down than live in an America that is inclusive.


We can tell you are a happy guy, your babble increases, still makes no sense though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

This reminds me when trump said he and his campaign were being spied on.
I wonder if trump readily knows after all he was right the first time, but I am sure Barr wouldn’t tell trump anything about his criminal investigation.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This reminds me when trump said he and his campaign were being spied on.
> I wonder if trump readily knows after all he was right the first time, but I am sure Barr wouldn’t tell trump anything about his criminal investigation.


Uhh, Comey! Uhhh, deep state! Uhhh, closed door inquiries!
Meanwhile, what was our wager again?
He quits or gets impeached and the Senate votes him out? You say neither?
What are the stakes?


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Uhh, Comey! Uhhh, deep state! Uhhh, closed door inquiries!
> Meanwhile, what was our wager again?
> He quits or gets impeached and the Senate votes him out? You say neither?
> What are the stakes?



*McCabe lies his ass off .....you post lies......the “ stake “ is being
driven into the Democratic Party as of today !

Criminal indictments.....yep !

Bitch....you and your ilk are scared shitless*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Uhh, Comey! Uhhh, deep state! Uhhh, closed door inquiries!
> Meanwhile, what was our wager again?
> He quits or gets impeached and the Senate votes him out? You say neither?
> What are the stakes?


Yes I say neither and when I win you have to send your limo down to OC and pick me up for a nice dinner, none of that vegetarian, vegan tofu shit you eat either.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes I say neither and when I win you have to send your limo down to OC and pick me up for a nice dinner, none of that vegetarian, vegan tofu shit you eat either.


I charge $60/hr for my limo service.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I charge $60/hr for my limo service.


So you lose and I have to pay?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

This commie bastard Brennan has been proven to be a liar, 


*All The Russia Collusion Clues Are Beginning To Point Back To John Brennan*
The evidence suggests John Brennan’s CIA and the intelligence community did much more than merely pass on details to the FBI. It suggests they fabricated events completely.
By Margot Cleveland

Last weekend, NBC News reported that the Justice Department’s probe into the origins of the Russia collusion investigation is now focusing on the CIA and the intelligence community. NBC News soft-peddled this significant development by giving former CIA Director John Brennan a platform (a pen?) to call the probe “bizarre,” and question “the legal basis for” the investigation. Politico soon joined the spin effort, branding the investigation Attorney General William Barr assigned to Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham “Trump’s vengeance.”

However, if the media reports are true, and Barr and Durham have turned their focus to Brennan and the intelligence community, it is not a matter of vengeance; it is a matter of connecting the dots in congressional testimony and reports, leaks, and media spin, and facts exposed during the three years of panting about supposed Russia collusion. And it all started with Brennan.

That’s not how the story went, of course. The company story ranthat the FBI launched its Crossfire Hurricane surveillance of the Trump campaign on July 31, 2016, after learning that a young Trump advisor, George Papadopoulos, had bragged to an Australian diplomat, Alexander Downer, that the Russians had dirt on Hillary Clinton. This tip from Downer, when coupled with WikiLeaks’s release of the hacked Democratic National Committee emails and evidence of Russian efforts to influence the 2016 presidential election, supposedly triggered the FBI’s decision to target the Trump campaign.

*The Real Story Is Different*
But as the Special Counsel Robert Mueller report made clear, it wasn’t merely Papadopoulos’ bar-room boast at issue: It was “a series of contacts between Trump Campaign officials and individuals with ties to the Russian government,” that the DOJ and FBI, and later the Special Counsel’s office investigated.

And who put the FBI on to those supposedly suspicious contacts? Former CIA Director John Brennan.

“I encountered and am aware of information and intelligence that revealed contacts and interactions between Russian officials and U.S. persons involved in the Trump campaign that I was concerned about,” Brennan told the House Intelligence Committee back in 2017. Whether or not there was collusion with Russia, Brennan didn’t profess to know, but he passed on the information to the FBI to reach a conclusion.

“It’s not CIA’s job to make a determination about whether a U.S. person is cooperating, colluding, or whatever in some type of criminal or legal matter,” Brennan explained, stressing that instead, “it is our responsibility to give the Bureau everything that they need in order to follow that path and make such a determination and recommendation if they want to press charges.”

The evidence suggests, however, that Brennan’s CIA and the intelligence community did much more than merely pass on details about “contacts and interactions between Russian officials and U.S. persons involved in the Trump campaign” to the FBI. The evidence suggests that the CIA and intelligence community—including potentially the intelligence communities of the UK, Italy, and Australia—created the contacts and interactions that they then reported to the FBI as suspicious.

*Creating a Russia Collusion Narrative*
Stefan Halper features prominently in the plot. All-but-officially outed by the government as a CIA source, the aging academic had contact with at least four members of the Trump campaign. Halper’s job of connecting targets with Russians, however, dates back to January 2014, when he worked at Cambridge University alongside Sir Richard Dearlove, the former director of the British intelligence service MI6, and Christopher Andrew, the official historian for the British counterintelligence group MI5.

In January 2014, according to a lawsuit filed against Halper for defamation by the Russian-born Svetlana Lokhova, Dearlove and Andrew invited her to attend a group dinner with U.S. Gen. Michael Flynn. At the time, Flynn served as Barack Obama’s director of national intelligence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

Remember, Bolton hates Russia . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On Thursday, Graham announced that he’d put forward a resolution condemning the House impeachment inquiry. By mid-afternoon, when he actually announced it, the resolution had been watered down to a plea for a different and more transparent process, apparently a sop to GOP senators unwilling to go quite that far. And yet by Friday morning, only 44 of 53 Republicans in the Senate had signed on to the resolution. A gesture meant to be a show of solidarity by senators has instead become a sign of the weakness of the president’s position.


Graham: We’ve got 46 U.S. senators right now willing to condemn the House impeachment inquiry as unfair; Update: Now 50

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 1:31 pm on October 25, 2019 

The number of co-sponsors of Graham’s impeachment resolution as of 6 p.m. ET last night was 44, meaning that nine Senate Republicans were still holding out. But two of those holdouts, Rob Portman and Dan Sullivan, made no sense. They’re each from red states. They’d have nothing to gain and everything to lose by crossing Trump on impeachment matters (especially Sullivan, who’s up for reelection next fall). Sure enough, Graham himself reported soon after on his Twitter feed that both senators had joined his cause. That left just seven holdouts — but all seven *could* potentially be hard for Graham to get. Or at least harder than the average Republican.

ADVERTISEMENT








Elizabeth Warren is going to have a hard time paying for Medicare for All


Alexander
Collins
Enzi
Gardner
Isakson
Murkowski
Romney

Two anti-Trumpers, two highly vulnerable purple-state senators who are on the ballot next fall, and three retiring senators. Hmmm!

It turns out that the new resolution wasn’t Graham’s first option for attacking the House inquiry. The White House wants him to be more aggressive against Schiff and company and so, per the Dispatch, Graham initially proposed to Senate Republicans that they should send a letter to Pelosi indicating that they were on Trump’s side — not just in his complaints about the procedures Democrats were using but on the _merits_ of the Ukraine matter too. I think Graham, realizing how leery Pelosi is of impeachment, thought that a united front among Senate Republicans on the merits might give her the excuse she’s looking for to drop the inquiry. “Senate Republicans seem to have made up their minds before seeing the evidence,” she might have said. “That’s a dereliction of duty, _but_ there’s nothing I can do about it so let’s move on from impeachment.”

The idea didn’t go over so well in the Republican caucus room, though, because there simply isn’t a united front on the merits of Trump’s defense.

Graham presented the idea of an aggressive letter to Speaker Pelosi, as first reported by The Hill, in which Republican senators would make clear that they would not vote to remove President Trump from office. The proposed letter would have included a defense of the president and a critique of the process run by House Democrats.

Numerous senators voiced concerns about Graham’s proposal. Tom Cotton argued that such a public missive would put vulnerable Republicans up for reelection in 2020 in a difficult spot: sign it, and you’re committing yourself to defend the president; refuse, and you’re making yourself a potential target of Trump’s ire. The former risks alienating conservative skeptics and independents and the latter would infuriate the Trump-friendly GOP base. Graham, whose office did not respond to a request for comment, was reportedly “blindsided” by the negative response from his Senate colleagues.

So, with McConnell’s help, Graham proceeded to Plan B: Forget the merits of the Ukraine matter and focus on process exclusively. Surely the caucus would agree to a resolution criticizing the way Democrats are running the inquiry. That would let all of them earn a little breathing room from the GOP base while they brace themselves for the momentous vote on removal after the president’s trial a month or two from now. And more importantly it would hopefully get TrumpWorld off of Graham’s back. They keep asking him to be a warrior for the president and meanwhile the president keeps making Graham’s job harder by griping about Senate Republicans:

ADVERTISEMENT






That Graham’s maneuver fell short of satisfying the political bloodlust among Trump’s allies didn’t go unnoticed by his colleagues, many of whom have privately griped in recent days about Trump’s eagerness to air his disapproval of the very people he needs in his corner in the event of an impeachment trial. One top GOP Senate operative said that patience on the Hill is “wearing thin.” 

“It’s exhausting and they don’t know what they don’t know in terms of where this is going,” the operative added. 

Other aides said that they found the attacks from Trump-allied operatives to be counterproductive. 

“It’s an interesting strategy,” a senior Senate GOP aide told The Daily Beast, “to attack Republican senators after they try to defend you.”

I’m surprised that McConnell would get behind Graham’s resolution unless he had commitments in advance from 51 Republicans to support it. If Graham’s resolution fails, it’ll trigger a thunderstorm of media coverage about how Republican solidarity behind Trump might be weaker than everyone thought. Then we’ll have a real sh*tshow between Trump and the Senate GOP. I think Graham *will* end up getting at least five of the seven holdouts in the end, though. After all, unless you’re a stalwart anti-Trumper like Romney, there’s no incentive not to play nice with Trump at this stage of the process. If you’re open to removing him from office later, why turn adversarial so soon? Just vote with Graham, be a team player, and keep your powder dry until the removal vote. Frankly, I don’t think any of the seven except Romney or Murkowski are any real threat to cross the aisle on removal either. Collins and Gardner would be committing political suicide if they did so, and the retirees Alexander, Enzi, and Isakson are loyal Republicans who doubtless move in Republican social circles. Why cast a vote on removal that’ll alienate everyone around them back home when the removal effort won’t remotely approach 67 votes?

ADVERTISEMENT






The one wrinkle is that if Collins, Gardner, and the retirees have already quietly made up their minds to vote against removal later, then they might choose not to support Graham’s resolution now as a way of tossing Trump’s critics a bone in anticipation of the disappointment to come. They’d all be kidding themselves if they believe anti-Trumpers will care about anything else if they end up opposing removal, but siding with Democrats on Graham’s resolution is one very tiny thing they could all do to signal “bipartisanship.” If they end up refusing to support Graham’s resolution, that’s probably why. It’s not because they’re going to try to oust Trump later, it’s because they _aren’t_ and are looking for conciliatory gestures to pro-removal constituents back home.

Anyway, the complaints about process are a fun sideshow but Republicans “are also keenly aware that there is an expiration date on that approach, given that Democrats soon plan to hold a series of public hearings to lay out their case, raising the possibility that their bind will only deepen as the more information pours out.” That’s why Trump and his inner circle are so peeved at Graham and so dissatisfied with this current stunt. A resolution denouncing Democratic secrecy won’t matter once the proceedings are no longer secret. A Judiciary Committee investigation of Burisma and CrowdStrike led by Graham potentially has much longer legs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Sebastian Gorka Detects Something Strange about John Brennan’s Twitter Account

Posted at 6:00 pm on October 25, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







CIA Director John Brennan testifies on Capitol Hill in Washington, Thursday, June 16, 2016, before the Senate Intelligence Committee hearing on the Islamic State. Brennan said that the Islamic State remains “formidable” and “resilient,” is training and attempting to deploy operatives for further attacks on the West and will rely more on guerrilla-style tactics to compensate for its territorial losses in the Middle East. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)




Radio host Sebastian Gorka spotted something very unusual about former CIA Director John Brennan’s twitter account today. Gorka tweeted, “Why hasn’t @BarackObama’s chief bagman @JohnBrennan not appeared on Social Media for 9 days now?”

Brennan typically posts at least every day or two, usually to take a jab at Trump or one of his associates. But he’s gone quiet.


I know what might explain it. It’s been a week since NBC reported that Attorney General William Barr and U.S. Attorney John Durham planned to expand their investigation and were said to be interested in interviewing Brennan and his colleague, former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper.


That had to be a blow and I’ll bet social media is just about the last thing on his mind.

I guess that’s what happens when you interfere in a U.S. election. Then, when you don’t get quite the result you were shooting for, you decide to do whatever it takes to overturn it. Not good for the soul John.

Oooh! I’m looking back at some of his previous tweets. Most of them are directed toward President Trump.

He does include several positive comments. Actually, he praises Mitt “Pierre Delecto” Romney for his courage and integrity! He writes, “How many other Republican Senators are ready to show the courage, integrity, & principled position of Senator Romney?”


Hopefully none.

He concludes with, “Thank you, Senator, for putting our Nation & our Constitution above party politics & the corrupt behavior of Donald Trump.”

In another tweet, he congratulates former National Security Advisor Susan Rice on her new book and commends her for her values. Did he catch what Susan said this week about Sen. Graham? Classy lady.

I bet Brennan was really rocked last night when he heard that Durham’s administrative review had shifted into a criminal investigation. At least he didn’t go on television to explain it all to us like his buddy, Andrew McCabe.


We may not be hearing much from Brennan in the near future. After all, finding just the right lawyer has got to be a very time consuming process. Poor Johnny.

Here are some of the responses to Gorka’s tweet:

He’s been on his alternate account, Juan Delicioso.

Check the airports!

He’s “remaining silent.” Probably on orders from his attorney.

He could be busy spilling the beans on all the rest.

It’s over Johnny!!!

He’s practicing trying to get his story straight…

He’s booking flights for Moscow…..

Nothing from either Brennen or BHO since 10/18.

The silence from Obama has been deafening as well.

My guess is he lawyered up.

I bet it was fun playing master of the universe for awhile, wasn’t it?
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

__
_
Watch: Adam Schiff’s Hypocrisy Laid Bare In Devastating Video Released by GOP

Posted at 5:00 pm on October 25, 2019 by Brandon Morse

 







Adam Schiff by Gage Skidmore, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original


Apparently, the one person who can shame Adam Schiff more than Adam Schiff in 2019, is Adam Schiff in 2015.

During this “whistleblower” sham of a witchhunt, Schiff has done a number of ridiculous things, such as quoting Trump as saying things he never said to another world leader…

(READ: Adam Schiff Did One Of The Most Insane, Disgusting Things Ever Done In A Congressional Hearing)

…and gotten caught orchestrating this entire drama with the “whistleblower” before the complaint against Trump was even filed…

(READ: Adam Schiff Coordinated The Whistleblower Complaint Before It Was Filed With The Inspector General)


Not surprising anyone, this kind of behavior used to abhor Schiff according to statements he made in 2015 about the way Republicans were handling investigations.

The GOP managed to cobble together quite a few of these moments where Schiff lambasted the GOP as being a dishonorable and shady party for doing things such as allowing a set of rules for the impeachment to be set and established, and claiming that the GOP won’t even establish the scope of the investigation.

All of these things that Schiff was supposedly horrified by then are things that Schiff is unabashedly doing now.

Watch the video for yourself below and see.









Schiff acts as a moral beacon for the rest of Washington, even going so far as to pretend as if impeachment is something he didn’t want to do in the first place, but this video makes it pretty clear just how much weasel DNA Schiff has.

The hypocrisy of Schiff proves that this is a partisan witch hunt — partisanship horrified Schiff in 2015 — and the only thing keeping this going is the Democrat’s desperation and the media’s advanced case of Trump Derangement Syndrom.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Watch James Clapper Squirm On Live TV As He Finds Out He’s a Target of the Barr-Durham Criminal Investigation

Posted at 1:00 pm on October 26, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Director of National Intelligence nominee James Clapper testifies during the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence hearing on his nomination on Capitol Hill in Washington, Tuesday, July 20, 2010. (AP Photo/Manuel Balce Ceneta)


A little Saturday discomfort for you.

James Clapper, who is a paid shill over at CNN now, was brought on to his own network by Anderson Cooper to comment on an investigation he’s the target off. If you think that probably doesn’t match up with journalistic ethics, you are probably right. But this is the same network that brought on Andrew McCabe the same day to talk about this topic without even disclosing he’s suing the DOJ and is also a target. So ethics aren’t much of a thing over there.

Cooper starts to toss softballs at Clapper and he becomes visibly shaken, saying he doesn’t understand why he’s under investigation. For context, Clapper had only found out about the criminal investigation 20 minutes prior to this hit.



The eyes are darting, he’s stumbling over his words. “Uh, uh, uh” can be heard multiple times. This is a guy who’s not comfortable in his own skin right now. I can imagine I wouldn’t feel too chipper commenting on national TV about the DOJ investigating me as well.

Let me point a few things out.

One, the idea that this investigation is politically timed is nonsense. Clapper makes that assertion and Cooper offers zero push back because of course he doesn’t. The reality is that the Durham investigation started long before impeachment fever 2019. And the escalation to a criminal investigation follows the finishing of a years in the making IG report, not the impeachment inquiry. If anything, the timing of the whistle-blower and Schiff’s circus seem far more politically timed than the investigations that predate it.


Two, Clapper knows exactly why he’s under investigation. He has always been suspected of leaking the classified briefing given to Donald Trump on the Steele dossier to CNN. I wrote an entire piece several months ago about Jake Tapper’s denials not adding up on the matter. There are some serious questions and inconsistencies there. There’s also the fact that Clapper probably lied about his knowledge of the investigation. The idea that he didn’t even know it existed prior to Trump taking office doesn’t begin to pass the smell test. We have texts from Peter Stzok and Lisa Page saying that everything was being run from the White House. Clapper was the ODNI in that administration. He knew.


_


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm totally unequipped to handle the genius of our great President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm totally unequipped to handle the genius of our great President.


What, you forgot how to deal with  grade school bullies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

President Donald Trump's campaign has racked up over one million dollars in outstanding bills from at least 12 American cities, according to an estimate from the Center for Public Integrity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

As bizarre as this may sound, the American attorney general appears to have gone to allied nations, looking for damaging information about American officials, which he thought might help Donald Trump.

Italy, not surprisingly, had no such information, and seemed baffled as to what the United States' top law-enforcement official was looking for.

A block and this Vox piece from last month.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As bizarre as this may sound, the American attorney general appears to have gone to allied nations, looking for damaging information about American officials, which he thought might help Donald Trump.
> 
> Italy, not surprisingly, had no such information, and seemed baffled as to what the United States' top law-enforcement official was looking for.
> 
> A block and this Vox piece from last month.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

Geography has never been Donald Trump's best subject. For example, the president attended a United Nations luncheon with African leaders a couple of years ago, at which he praised the health care system in Nambia. There is no such country.

A year later, the Republican told his foreign policy advisers that he knew Nepal and Bhutan were parts of India, despite the fact that neither is part of India. Trump has also reportedly struggled to understand different time zones.

But during remarks at a shale-energy conference in Pittsburgh yesterday, Trump's difficulties with geography came into sharper focus.

"[W]e're building a wall on the border of New Mexico, and we're building a wall in Colorado. We're building a beautiful wall, a big one that really works, that you can't get over, you can't get under. And we're building a wall in Texas. And we're not building a wall in Kansas, but they get the benefit of the walls that we just mentioned."

There were a handful of problems with this, including the fact that Trump really isn't making much progress when it comes to new border-barrier construction. The idea that people "can't get over" the fences may not be altogether true, either.

But the funny part, of course, was the president's assertion that he's "building a wall in Colorado," which is not a border state. (The fact that Trump's audience cheered this comment was probably my favorite part of the story.) Sen. Pat Leahy (D-Vt.) had a little fun at the Republican's expense, taking a Sharpie to a map of the United States to make Trump's falsehood true.

This likely would've been a half-day story that generated a few laughs, but he couldn't leave well enough alone. A little after midnight, Trump thought it'd be a good idea to explain why he got this wrong.

tweet, he made the comments "kiddingly," and in this part of his speech, he "refered [_sic_] to people in the very packed auditorium, from Colorado & Kansas, getting the benefit of the Border Wall!"

First, the video of Trump's comments is online, and he obviously wasn't kidding. Second, we're apparently supposed to believe there were a bunch of people from Colorado who traveled to western Pennsylvania for the president's remarks, and he wanted to let them know about the border barriers he's not building anywhere near their state.

In case this isn't obvious, Trump didn't need to say anything at all about his mistake. If pressed for an explanation, he or his team could've simply said he misspoke, referencing Colorado when he meant to say Arizona.

But to take this sensible course would involve the president acknowledging a harmless and inconsequential error -- which is something Trump simply isn't prepared to do.

If recent history is any guide, White House officials will quietly direct the Army Corps of Engineers to issue an unsigned statement today, explaining that Trump was right about wall construction in Colorado, reality be damned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Geography has never been Donald Trump's best subject. For example, the president attended a United Nations luncheon with African leaders a couple of years ago, at which he praised the health care system in Nambia. There is no such country.
> 
> A year later, the Republican told his foreign policy advisers that he knew Nepal and Bhutan were parts of India, despite the fact that neither is part of India. Trump has also reportedly struggled to understand different time zones.
> 
> ...


How bad of a candidate did you put up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How bad of a candidate did you put up?


Why do you support him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2019)

Trump quits at 9 am est?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you support him?


Because he kept Hillary it and he is the right man at the right time.
He also is pro America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

Rumors are Swirling that Former FBI Top Lawyer James Baker is Now Cooperating with Durham; The Problem? There are Two James Bakers in this Movie

Posted at 3:00 pm on October 26, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 










Is it possible that former FBI General Counsel James Baker has begun cooperating with Attorney General William Barr and U.S. Attorney John Durham?

Rumors began swirling on Friday in Washington following OANN’s Jack Posobiec’s  interview with Ned Ryun, who is the CEO and founder of American Majority.

I’ll give you the bottom line first. Toward the end of the segment, Posobiec said to Ryun, “Essentially what you’re saying is that Baker has flipped.”

Ryun replied, “I do believe that Baker has flipped based off my sources that have known and worked with Baker for years.”

The two began with a discussion of the DOJ’s announcement that Durham’s administrative review had shifted to a criminal inquiry. Ryun said he has suspected for months this would happen. He also thinks that Durham probably convened a grand jury weeks and weeks ago.


Note: Next, Posobiec speaks of James A. Baker, the former FBI General Counsel as the man who leaked the transcripts of General Flynn’s phone calls with Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak.

Posobiec says, “In this filing, Sidney Powell is stating that it was James Baker, the General Counsel of the FBI, and that the Washington Post ran it at the urging of James Clapper.”


That is not true. He is confusing the two men. The filing clearly states that the man who allegedly leaked the transcript of Flynn’s calls is Director Col. James H. Baker at ONA (Office of Net Assessment in the Pentagon). He is the one who regularly has lunch with Washington Post reporter David Ignatius who published the story. Below is a footnote from the Flynn filing which contains this information. (The full document can be viewed here).








House Republicans revealed in January of this year that James A. Baker (FBI) was under a criminal investigation for leaks, just not the leak referred to in the Flynn filing.


Then, Ned Ryun picks right up without saying, no it’s really the James Baker from the Pentagon. Ryun says:

I believe that James Baker was guilty of leaking…But I’ve talked with some high-level DOJ officials who worked with James Baker back in the day and they believe that he is probably witness number one for Durham and Barr, that he is actually providing evidence against others inside of this entire investigation. Because, let’s not forget not only was he general counsel at the FBI, but he was also formerly the FISA guy at DOJ and I believe that he based a lot of what he did in the FISA process off trusting others. I feel that, according to these sources, that he has been used and abused and he is actually being helpful to Barr and Durham. I think he will have to bear the consequences for some of these actions that he, I believe, is guilty of. At the same time, I think he is being extremely helpful.

To make a long story short, it’s entirely possible that one of these men have begun cooperating with Barr and Durham which would certainly be good news. Both are in legal jeopardy and both would have reason to do so. But no one really knows.








_


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because he kept Hillary it and he is the right man at the right time.
> He also is pro America.


Trumpist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like the world has lost another towel wearing goat fucking coward.
MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

*Trump says ISIS leader "died like a coward" in U.S. raid in Syria*
BY STEFAN BECKET AND KATHRYN WATSON

UPDATED ON: OCTOBER 27, 2019 / 1:36 PM / CBS NEWS


_Washington —_ President Trump said Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the founder and head of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), died in a "daring and dangerous" raid by U.S. commandos on Sunday, ending a yearslong manhunt for the most wanted terrorist in the world.

"Last night, the United States brought the world's number one terrorist leader to justice," the president said from the White House. "Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is dead."

The president said he watched much of the raid from the White House Situation Room, alongside the secretary of defense and other top military and national security officials. 

On "Face the Nation," Vice President Mike Pence said it was "incredible" to be able to watch the operation "in real time."

*The Fight Against ISIS *

Pence: Death of ISIS leader shows U.S. is "unrelenting"
ISIS leader dead after dramatic U.S. raid in Syria
As U.S. troops leave Syria, Russian and Turkish forces replace them
U.S. troops are not coming home from Syria, and some may stay there
MORE IN THE FIGHT AGAINST ISIS

Mr. Trump said U.S. special operations forces in eight helicopters flew for more than an hour from an undisclosed location to reach the compound in northwestern Syria. U.S. officials said the forces were from the Army's elite Delta Force. They breached the walls and were met with gunfire, killing a "large number" of enemy fighters in the ensuing gun battle, which lasted more than two hours, according to the president. 

After the soldiers cleared the compound, al-Baghdadi fled to a "dead-end tunnel," bringing three of his children with him. As K-9 units pursued him, al-Baghdadi detonated a suicide vest, killing himself and the children. Mr. Trump said al-Baghdadi was "whimpering and crying and screaming all the way."

The president said U.S. operators were able to confirm al-Baghdadi's identity through DNA testing on the scene, noting his body was under rubble and badly mutilated.

"Baghdadi and the losers who worked for him, and losers they are, they had no idea what they were getting into. In some cases, they were very frightened puppies," the president said. "He died like a dog. He died like a coward. The world is now a much safer place. God bless America."






President Trump watching the operation to kill ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi in the White House Situation Room, alongside, from left, National Security Adviser Robert O'Brien, Vice President Mike Pence, Secretary of Defense Mark Esper, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Mark Milley and Brigadier General Marcus Evans, Deputy Director for Special Operations.WHITE HOUSE PHOTO
No U.S. service members were killed in the raid but one dog was hurt, Mr. Trump said. Secretary of Defense Mark Esper told ABC's "This Week" that two service members suffered minor injuries but are already back on duty. The president said the troops involved "accomplished their mission in grand style" and collected a trove of sensitive intelligence related to ISIS.

The president said al-Baghdadi had been under surveillance "for weeks" and changed his location frequently to avoid detection. Mr. Trump said he first learned of this specific operation three days ago.

Mr. Trump said he did not inform congressional leaders, including House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, of the raid beforehand, out of fear it would leak publicly. Pelosi demanded the administration tell lawmakers about the raid.

"The House must be briefed on this raid, which the Russians but not top Congressional Leadership were notified of in advance, and on the Administration's overall strategy in the region," she said in a statement Sunday. In his announcement Mr. Trump thanked Russia, Turkey, Syria and Iraq for their assistance in the operation, as well as the Syrian Kurds.

Nonetheless, leaders on both sides of the aisle welcomed the news of the terrorist leader's death, praising U.S. troops and the intelligence community. They also warned that al-Baghdadi's death does not mean the end of the fight against ISIS. The group lost its last strip of territory in March, but there are an estimated 14,000 to 18,000 members remaining in Iraq and Syria, with another 12,000 fighters imprisoned.

The killing of al-Baghdadi comes three weeks after the president announced he would withdraw troops from northern Syria. The Pentagon said last week that some U.S. forces would be redeployed to northeastern Syria and reinforced to protect oil fields in the region.

On Sunday, the president said the current upheaval in the region did not factor into the decision to launch the operation.

"No, the pullout had nothing to do with this. In fact we found this out at a similar time, it's a very good question, because we found this out at a similar time," Mr. Trump told reporters.

First published on October 26, 2019 / 11:48 PM

© 2019 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.



https://www.today.com/health/celine-dion-addresses-weight-loss-after-becoming-l-oreal-spokesperson-t151468?cid=db_pd_td_tl_td-evg25_190709&utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

This is just perfect, shows just how important the bitch is.


ISIS
Published 1 hour ago
*Trump says he kept details of ISIS operation from Pelosi to avoid leaks*
By Ronn Blitzer | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*President Trump takes questions on takedown of ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*

Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi killed himself as U.S. special forces raided the ISIS leader's compound; President Trump answers questions from reporters.

President Trump said Sunday morning that he did not tell House Speaker Nancy Pelosi about the U.S. military raid in Syria that resulted in the death of ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi because he was worried about leaks that could have compromised the mission.

Vice President Mike Pence said this was not an indication of a lack of trust.

When asked if he notified Pelosi beforehand, Trump said he did not because he did not want any members of the U.S. forces to die.

TRUMP DESCRIBES AL-BAGHDADI AS 'WHIMPERING AND CRYING' BEFORE DYING IN U.S. OPERATION: 'HE DIED LIKE A COWARD'

“No, I didn’t. I didn’t do that. I wanted to make sure this kept secret,” Trump said. “I don’t want to have people lost.”

Pelosi issued a statement after al-Baghdadi's death was announced, criticizing Trump for not informing leaders in Congress beforehand.

"The House must be briefed on this raid, which the Russians but not top Congressional Leadership were notified of in advance, and on the Administration’s overall strategy in the region," Pelosi said. "Our military and allies deserve strong, smart and strategic leadership from Washington."

Trump said that he did notify Russia beforehand that the U.S. would be active in the region, because Russia currently has a presence there. The president said he did not reveal the purpose of the mission.

Pence downplayed Trump’s decision to keep Pelosi in the dark in an appearance on “Fox News Sunday" immediately following Trump’s address. The vice president claimed that Trump did not mean to say he did not trust the House Speaker.

ISIS LEADER'S DEATH MARKS LATEST DEFEAT OF ONCE-POWERFUL GROUP

“I don’t think that was the implication at all,” Pence said. When pressed on the issue, the vice president said, “We maintain the tightest possible security here,” and focused on Trump’s goal, which was to bring al-Baghdadi to justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

*Impeach  the mother fucker.*

*‘He Died Like A Coward’ — Donald Trump Confirms Death of ISIS Leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*





White House photo
CHARLIE SPIERING27 Oct 201910,239
3:26
*President Donald Trump announced Sunday that ISIS founder and leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi has died as the result of a raid conducted by United States special forces.*

“He died like a dog, he died like a coward,” Trump said on Sunday. “The world is now a much safer place.”

The president announced the news in a statement to the nation from the White House.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Donald Trump Jr.: 'Joe's Got a Little Vested Interest in China'


“Last night, the United States brought the world’s number one terrorist leader to justice,” Trump said. “Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is dead. He was the founder and leader of ISIS, the most ruthless and violent terror organization anywhere in the world.”
Trump said that al-Baghdadi detonated a suicide vest as he was trapped in a tunnel with his three children as American forces approached.

“He died after running into a dead-end tunnel, whimpering and crying and screaming all the way,” Trump said.

He said that the tunnel caved in on al-Baghdadi’s mutilated body but that test results proved that it was him.

Trump said that American special forces landed with eight helicopters and blew holes into the side of the terrorist compound.

He described that raid as “absolutely perfect, as though you were watching a movie.”

Trump said that no American troops were wounded in the operation, but that “a beautiful dog, a talented dog” that was part of the canine units was wounded but brought back for treatment.

“They did a lot of shooting, and they did a lot of blasting,” Trump said, praising the Special Forces.

The president also singled out American intelligence agencies for praise.

“Thank you, as well, to the great intelligence professionals who helped make this very successful journey possible,” he said.

Trump used the occasion to send a message to all radical Islamic terrorists in the world.

“These savage monsters will not escape their fate, and they will not escape the final judgment of God,” he said.

The military operation was conducted by American Special Forces Delta Force after it was approved by Trump, according to reports, after Al-Baghdadi was discovered by American intelligence in Syria’s northwestern Idlib province.

Al-Baghdadi first appeared in 2014 establishing the ISIS caliphate with him as the caliph. For five years, ISIS and al-Baghdadi inspired terrorist attacks around the world against Western forces.

The world has spent years trying to capture or kill al-Baghdadi, a major step in the ongoing fight against the Islamic State and radical Islamic terrorism.

Trump said that he was adamant about finding al-Baghdadi as soon as he took office as president.

“Capturing or killing Baghdadi has been the top national security priority of my administration,” he said.

The president thanked also thanked several foreign countries for their assistance, singling out Russia, Turkey, Syria, and Iraq for their cooperation and the Syrian Kurds for their support.

Trump said that he did not inform Democrat Congressional leaders about the Saturday raid, for fear of leaks that would endanger the troops in the operation.

“We were going to notify them last night but we decided not to do that because Washington leaks like I’ve never seen before,” Trump said. “There is no country in the world that leaks like we do and Washington is a leaking machine.”

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi reacted to the news of the death of the terrorist by calling for the House to be, “briefed on this raid, which the Russians but not top Congressional Leadership were notified of in advance.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

You people are awfully quiet, just a bunch of pinko commie fucks, all of you.


*Pelosi Takes Veiled Shot at President Trump After al-Baghdadi Raid*





Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU27 Oct 20193,444
2:39
*House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) took a veiled shot at President Trump on Sunday after he announced the death of ISIS founder and leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, lamenting that the “Russians but not top Congressional Leadership were notified” in advance of the raid.*

Trump announced on Sunday that ISIS leader al-Baghdadi died as a result of a raid conducted by U.S. special forces.

“Last night the United States brought the world’s number one terrorist leader to justice, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is dead,” Trump said in an address on Sunday. “He was the founder and leader of ISIS, the most ruthless and violent terror organization anywhere in the world.”

According to the president, the terrorist leader detonated his suicide vest as U.S. forces cornered him.

“He died after running into a dead-end tunnel, whimpering and crying and screaming all the way,” Trump said.

According to reports, notable members of Congress – including House Intelligence Committee chair Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) – were not briefed on the raid in advance due to the fear of leaks. The president confirmed that in his statement on Sunday.

“We notified some; others are being notified as I speak,” Trump said.

“We were going to notify them last night but we decided not to do that because Washington leaks like I’ve never seen before,” he continued. “There is no country in the world that leaks like we do and Washington is a leaking machine.”

Pelosi, while congratulating the “dedication and skill of our military and our intelligence professionals,” took a veiled shot at Trump in her statement, lamenting that the “Russians but not top Congressional Leadership were notified” in advance.

Her full statement reads:

Americans salute the heroism,  and acknowledge the work of our partners in the region.  We are relieved that no U.S. personnel died in this daring raid.

The death of al-Baghdadi is significant, but the death of this ISIS leader does not mean the death of ISIS.  Scores of ISIS fighters remain under uncertain conditions in Syrian prisons, and countless others in the region and around the world remain intent on spreading their influence and committing acts of terror.

This month, the House passed a joint resolution on an overwhelmingly bipartisan 354-60 basis which rejects President Trump’s green-lighting of Turkish aggression into Syria against our Kurdish partners, and calls on him to present a clear strategy to defeat ISIS.  The House must be briefed on this raid, which the Russians but not top Congressional Leadership were notified of in advance, and on the Administration’s overall strategy in the region.  Our military and allies deserve strong, smart and strategic leadership from Washington.

Despite Pelosi’s veiled shot, Trump’s announcement earned the praise of Sen. Mitt Romney (R-UT)– a notorious critic of the Trump administration.

“Al Baghdadi spread ‘fire and brimstone’ on earth; now he feels it for himself in hell,” Romney wrote. “To all who arranged his change of venue—the intel officers, the President, the warriors—thank you”:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

*Washington Post gets mercilessly mocked after posting al-Baghdadi obituary with glowing headline*
*'An austere religious scholar with wire-frame glasses and no known aptitude for fighting and killing'*




 CHRIS ENLOE




The Washington Post was mocked Sunday after posting an obituary for Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi with a glowing headline describing the terrorist — known for unimaginable violence, including systematic rape and murder — as an "austere religious scholar."

 Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!" style="color: rgb(255, 0, 45); text-decoration: underline; font-family: acumin-pro-semi-condensed, " arial", " sans-serif;"; word-break: break-word; padding-right: 2px; padding-left: 2px; transition: all 200ms ease; font-weight: 700; border-bottom-width: 0px !important; font-size: 17px !important;">Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
When the Post first published its story, the newspaper described al-Baghdadi as the "Islamic State's terrorist-in-Chief." However, for unknown reasons, the Post later changed the headline to describe al-Baghdadi as an "austere religious scholar," giving special emphasis to his academic career.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

*White House Releases Iconic Photo of Donald Trump During Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi Raid*





White House photo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2019)

The Obama obsession is overwhelming you fools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

Login
Watch TV
☰
POLITICS
Published 53 mins ago
Last Update 5 mins ago
*Rep. Katie Hill resigns amid ethics probe into reported affair with staffer*





 By Talia Kaplan | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Print
Email
Video
*House Ethics Committee opens investigation into freshman Rep. Katie Hill*
The California Democrat denies having an affair with a congressional staffer however did admit to having a relationship with a subordinate on her campaign; Ellison Barber reports from Washington.
Rep. Katie Hill, D-Calif., announced her resignation Sunday after a string of reports shining a negative light on her personal life, including a reported affair with her legislative director that sparked a House Ethics Committeeinvestigation.

REP. KATIE HILL FIGHTS BACK AMID CLAIMS SHE WAS INVOLVED IN ROMANTIC 'THROUPLE' WITH STAFFER

Hill tweeted on Sunday evening, “It is with a broken heart that today I announce my resignation from Congress. This is the hardest thing I have ever had to do, but I believe it is the best thing for my constituents, my community, and our country.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

You people are having a pretty bad day.
DEMOCRATS
Published 2 hours ago
*John Conyers, longtime Michigan congressman and Congressional Black Caucus founder, dead at 90, police say*





 By Gregg Re | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Print
Email
Video
*Former Rep. John Conyers dies at age 90*
Detroit police say the former congressman died of what appears to be natural causes at his home on Sunday.
Former Michigan Rep. John Conyers, the longest-serving black member of Congress and founder of the Congressional Black Caucus who resigned in 2017 amid sexual harassment allegations, has died in his sleep, Fox News confirmed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2019)

This just in, Obama is a pussy.


ISIS
Published 2 hours ago
Last Update 8 mins ago
*Kayla Mueller’s parents praise Trump, soldiers for raid that killed al-Baghdadi*





 By Edmund DeMarche | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*ISIS leader Al-Baghdadi killed in US-led military operation in Northern Syria*
The ISIS leader detonated a suicide-vest after being chased into a dead-end tunnel by special operations forces; Jacqui Heinrich with the details.
The family of slain aid worker and ISIS prisoner Kayla Mueller on Sunday praised President Trump and the commandos who pulled off the daring raid that killed ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi -- but also delivered a stinging rebuke regarding President Obama's handling of Mueller's capture.

Mueller, 26, was a humanitarian worker from Prescott, Ariz., who was captured while leaving a hospital in Aleppo, Syria, during that nation's bloody civil war in 2013. She is believed to have been tortured and raped by al-Baghdadi himself until her death 18 months later. 

The mission that killed al-Baghdadi in his Idlib hideout this weekend was named after Mueller, National Security Adviser Robert O'Brien said Sunday morning on "Meet The Press."
“One of the things that Gen. [Mark] Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, did was named the operation that took down al-Baghdadi after Kayla Mueller, after what she had suffered,” O'Brien said. "And that was something that people should know. But justice was brought to those Americans who were so brutally killed, as were others, as the president pointed out."
Marsha Mueller, the woman's mother, praised President Trump and the Special Operations commandos who raided the compound and told the Arizona Republic that she believes if “Obama had been as decisive as Trump” her daughter may still be alive.

Kayla Mueller's parents said on Sunday that they hope the ISIS leader's death will reveal more answers about what happened to their daughter. Even though they confirmed her death through pictures sent by militants, their daughter's body was never recovered.
Al-Baghdadi is believed to be one of her rapists who "married her" during her captivity.
"She was held in many prisons," Carl Mueller, her father, told the Republic on Sunday.  "She was held in solitary confinement. She was tortured.  She was intimidated. She was ultimately raped by al-Baghdadi himself.”


> "She was held in solitary confinement. She was tortured.  She was intimidated. She was ultimately raped by al-Baghdadi himself."
> — Carl Mueller, Kayla's father


The Obama administration was criticized over a reported 2015 rescue mission that targeted four prisoners held at a makeshift ISIS prison. 
By the time U.S. commandos stormed the compound, the hostages were already gone. Some relatives and people who worked on the raid blamed the White House for not acting swiftly enough on giving the mission a green light.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2019)

This just in, t-fascists are obsessed with Obama . . . haunted no doubt.


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I charge $60/hr for my limo service.


*First you were a student..when you initially jumped in on this forum....
Then you are a Real Estate " Mogul "....
Then you purport to be a business traveler.....
Then you state you have five or more " Lawyers " working under you...
Now you " Own " a Limo service and give away your services for
minimum rates.....Bull and Shit...

You are a Democratic Troll that cannot keep his Lies straight....

Carry on....*


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *First you were a student..when you initially jumped in on this forum....
> Then you are a Real Estate " Mogul "....
> Then you purport to be a business traveler.....
> Then you state you have five or more " Lawyers " working under you...
> ...


I don't own a limo service, genius. I was responding to Joe's request that I send a limo for him when he comes to pay off our bet.

But it's nice of you to keep track. Not a "mogul," just own a few houses. 5 or more is correct. Well done.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2019)

Loudly chanted at game 5 of the World Series, "LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP!"


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This just in, t-fascists are obsessed with Obama . . . haunted no doubt.



* The Local LA/San Diego Donut Shops have a " Schiffty " special just for individuals like you
...... two Donut holes on a saucer for " T " dipping in warm liquid...enjoy Husky " Du " Sauce...





*


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Loudly chanted at game 5 of the World Series, "LOCK HIM UP! LOCK HIM UP!"


I wonder where they got that incredibly stupid idea from. They were being ironic, most likely.
Except for the fact that Trump is a lot more likely than HRC to get locked up when he's no longer in office.


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder where they got that incredibly stupid idea from. They were being ironic, most likely.
> Except for the fact that Trump is a lot more likely than HRC to get locked up when he's no longer in office.


*Gitmo is waiting and so are the gallows.....
The Democrats are scared shitless..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder where they got that incredibly stupid idea from. They were being ironic, most likely.
> Except for the fact that Trump is a lot more likely than HRC to get locked up when he's no longer in office.


Why didn't Baron get to go to the game? Was he grounded for lying like his father does multiple times a day?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Prohibition by a person from soliciting aid from a foreign national to a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(2). 

Prohibition of a senior US public official from seeking foreign assistance to interfere or influence a federal election is a serious abuse of power under 50 USC 3033(k)(5)(G)(i).

It’s important to early and often press a dog’s nose into the shit he dumps in the wrong place.


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Prohibition by a person from soliciting aid from a foreign national to a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(2).
> 
> Prohibition of a senior US public official from seeking foreign assistance to interfere or influence a federal election is a serious abuse of power under 50 USC 3033(k)(5)(G)(i).
> 
> It’s important to early and often press a dog’s nose into the shit he dumps in the wrong place.


Listen, everyone knows that Lt Colonel Alexander Vindman, like anybody that testifies unflatteringly to Trump, is a deep-state commie. Just look at his resume.
When the bad guys go after the military, as they will, it’s game over we win.


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2019)

Best property management strategy he’s ever had...

Not only have the U.S. and foreign governments spent money at properties owned by Donald Trump, but the president’s own political campaign and affiliated political committees have also spent about $16.8 million at his businesses since he launched his 2016 bid for the presidency, according to an analysis of federal election spending records.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Best property management strategy he’s ever had...
> 
> Not only have the U.S. and foreign governments spent money at properties owned by Donald Trump, but the president’s own political campaign and affiliated political committees have also spent about $16.8 million at his businesses since he launched his 2016 bid for the presidency, according to an analysis of federal election spending records.


Unlike Junior Hunter, who just blamed his loose campaign fund spending on his wife and pet rabbit, t seems to have figured out a way to get at least a piece of the campaign money legally.


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Prohibition by a person from soliciting aid from a foreign national to a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(2).
> 
> Prohibition of a senior US public official from seeking foreign assistance to interfere or influence a federal election is a serious abuse of power under 50 USC 3033(k)(5)(G)(i).
> 
> It’s important to early and often press a dog’s nose into the shit he dumps in the wrong place.


Agree.  So you wiped Muellerʻs steamer off your nose and kept dumping in the wrong place.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 29, 2019)

Don the Con doing what he does best: watching stuff go bankrupt.









						Murray Energy Files for Bankruptcy, Casualty of Coal’s Decline
					

The eighth coal company to collapse into bankruptcy over the past year, Murray Energy marks the latest casualty stemming from a decline in demand for coal and competition from cheaper fuels.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, everyone knows that Lt Colonel Alexander Vindman, like anybody that testifies unflatteringly to Trump, is a deep-state commie. Just look at his resume.
> When the bad guys go after the military, as they will, it’s game over we win.


5 nos knows where to press your nose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Don the Con doing what he does best: watching stuff go bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know when they are granted a bailout...Spigot boy.


----------



## Friesland (Oct 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You Fries U Administrators crack me up.  We’ve rotated carriers in to the Med and the Persian Gulf every 6 months for at least the last 50 years to make sure the oil flows.  Been there done that.  I love how Trump spools you mullets.


Huli Huli Boi! They're floating carriers down to Al Raqqa now? Wow... those are real ships of the desert...

You're funny, Mr. Chicken, I'll give you that! Now, where's those "suicide" tears? Oh, conveniently gone... oh my.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Best property management strategy he’s ever had...
> 
> Not only have the U.S. and foreign governments spent money at properties owned by Donald Trump, but the president’s own political campaign and affiliated political committees have also spent about $16.8 million at his businesses since he launched his 2016 bid for the presidency, according to an analysis of federal election spending records.


Funneling?  Like to your $on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Huli Huli Boi! They're floating carriers down to Al Raqqa now? Wow... those are real ships of the desert...
> 
> You're funny, Mr. Chicken, I'll give you that! Now, where's those "suicide" tears? Oh, conveniently gone... oh my.


Itʻs okay if you donʻt know the reach of a carrier by now.  Nor the reach of the rest of the carrier groups cruisers.  The sand box is easy to patrol.  A canoe club like youʻve never seen before.  Your knowledge of the military, ʻbout the same as finance.  Spigot boy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why didn't Baron get to go to the game? Was he grounded for lying like his father does multiple times a day?


He was interviewing for Hunter Bidenʻs 50k a month job in the Ukraine.  Baron is asking for more because his Dad is actually the President.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  So you wiped Muellerʻs steamer off your nose and kept dumping in the wrong place.


When Mueller is accused based on undisputed facts that he sought foreign assistance in connection with a federal election, you’ll have credibility to analogize as I have done.  Until then, you are mere flyspeck on the vox populi.


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When Mueller is accused based on undisputed facts that he sought foreign assistance in connection with a federal election, you’ll have credibility to analogize as I have done.  Until then, you are mere flyspeck on the vox populi.


Poor Izzy. He never makes sense but he keeps trying! No wonder he’s so opposed to the “elites.” Smart people really piss him off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When Mueller is accused based on undisputed facts that he sought foreign assistance in connection with a federal election, you’ll have credibility to analogize as I have done.  Until then, you are mere flyspeck on the vox populi.


Poor mutt.  Told you not to crap there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor Izzy. He never makes sense but he keeps trying! No wonder he’s so opposed to the “elites.” Smart people really piss him off.


True.  Thatʻs why Iʻm always laughing at you people.  You donʻt piss me off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2019)

Have they removed Trump yet?


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2019)

What could be worse than Lt Col Vindman confirming that there was a quid pro quo offered during the infamous phone call?  

I'll tell you what is worse - his statement that the released transcript was doctored.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor Izzy. He never makes sense but he keeps trying! No wonder he’s so opposed to the “elites.” Smart people really piss him off.


People with any sort of intelligence piss him off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People with any sort of intelligence piss him off.


Not anyone here though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2019)

espola said:


> What could be worse than Lt Col Vindman confirming that there was a quid pro quo offered during the infamous phone call?
> 
> I'll tell you what is worse - his statement that the released transcript was doctored.


Sharpie gate.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When Mueller is accused based on undisputed facts that he sought foreign assistance in connection with a federal election, you’ll have credibility to analogize as I have done.  Until then, you are mere flyspeck on the vox populi.


*Oh Bob......*
*
You must admit you do enjoy plying/flushing your own waste....as it shows.*


----------



## espola (Oct 30, 2019)

I noticed that all the Trump 2020 flags have disappeared from my morning walk around the golf course.  Maybe it's because of the wind.

On the other hand, a house 2 doors down is having a new roof put on.  That's definitely because of the sun, because the roof replacement is in preparation for the installation of solar panels.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I noticed that all the Trump 2020 flags have disappeared from my morning
> walk around the golf course.  Maybe it's because of the wind.
> 
> On the other hand, a house 2 doors down is having a new roof put on.
> ...



*Are you seriously going to state that in your post.....
I can easily link all of your implied disappearances 
of 2020 " Flags " to your past posts of " walking " around
a specific facility......

Ahmmmm.....here's a refresher dirtbag...
You state you walk around the " Golf Course "
During your walk around the "* *Golf Course " you
imply that Trump 2020 flags are coming up missing.
You have a posting HISTORY of admitting and posting
pictures of stolen items you confessed to taking from 
a " Golf Course " that is most likely the same 
" Golf Course " you currently walk around.....
Then you attempted to " Negotiate " the sale of admitted
stolen items to another poster on this forum....
(That poster admitted to using these types of items
in his excursions at various facilities that require these
items.)

Your posting history displays a solid bias against Trump
and anything affiliated with him....
Your Posting history also has a confirmed record of Lying.

Therefore I can only ascertain that a higher % source of the 
missing Trump 2020 flags would be an individual 
removing them.....not the wind blowing them away or you 
would have stated you found some of the flags randomly on
your walks....

In other words.....I think you are like the " Clepto "
who returns to the scene to affirm his deeds...
You just had to do it on a forum..........
Now what Mr Coocoo - QED
*


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

This is exactly how dumb you people are, nono, multi, etc. 
A friend of mine on fb just posted this.
When voters are as stupid as you and her, our republic has no hope...

This is what we are up against. I posted a video of tRump’s wonderful reception at game 5 of the World Series. I got this from a woman in the South.  She actually believes this.

“Soros gave each person $1000 and a game ticket to pull that off.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)

YIKES!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey Joe and Nono, an old friend wants to tell you something...


----------



## Friesland (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm a little fuzzy on my math today. Is 1.9% more or less than 5%?

And did the tax cuts get rid of the deficit yet?


----------



## Friesland (Oct 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs okay if you donʻt know the reach of a carrier by now.  Nor the reach of the rest of the carrier groups cruisers.  The sand box is easy to patrol.  A canoe club like youʻve never seen before.  Your knowledge of the military, ʻbout the same as finance.  Spigot boy


Maybe it's a small carrier and they floated it down the Euphrates. That woulda got it close... but they had to drop it in after the dam, so... it still had to be a ship of the desert for a few miles anyway...

Maybe it was really a canoe. With 18,000 troops. Floating to the Kingdom of Saud. Or just to guard the oil. But in either case Huli Huli Boi will be Very. Upset. (tm) about the suicides the new deployment will cause.

Huli is such a dumb hypocrite. He's not even smart enough to know that Don the Con was bound to change his mind once a few rational people got to him. So now we have more troops in Syria and Huli thinks that has something to do with Carriers. What a cluck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)

May I Introduce to You the Young Man Believed to be the ‘Whistleblower’; Pssst: He Also Tried to Interfere in 2016 Election
Posted at 5:34 am on October 31, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn








On Oct. 28, 2013, President Barack Obama and James Comey participate in the installation ceremony for Mr. Comey as FBI director at the bureau’s Washington headquarters. PHOTO: CHARLES DHARAPAK/ASSOCIATED PRESS


_Real Clear Investigation’s (RCI)_ Paul Sperry has revealed the name of the young man he believes is the Ukraine “whistleblower.” If true, and Sperry makes an extremely compelling case, I suppose he is no longer a whistleblower. A better description might be “person of interest.”
Apparently, all of Washington has known his name for quite some time. I first heard his name as one of three possibilities a couple of weeks ago. And last weekend, an _OANN_ report revealed his identity. His name is Eric Ciaramella (pronounced char-a-MEL-ah). He is a 33-year-old CIA analyst who once worked for (drumroll please)…former CIA Director John Brennan.

Sperry wrote a detailed piece about Ciaramella which can be viewed here.
Excerpts from Sperry’s report:


> * Ciaramella is a registered Democrat held over from the Obama White House, previously worked with former Vice President Joe Biden and former CIA Director John Brennan, a vocal critic of Trump who helped initiate the Russia “collusion” investigation of the Trump campaign during the 2016 election.
> * Ciaramella left his National Security Council posting in the White House’s West Wing in mid-2017 amid concerns about negative leaks to the media. He has since returned to CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia.
> * “He was accused of working against Trump and leaking against Trump,” said a former NSC official.
> * Earlier this year, Schiff recruited two of Ciaramella’s closest allies at the NSC — both whom were also Obama holdovers — to join his committee staff. He hired one, Sean Misko, in August — the same month the whistleblower complaint was filed.
> ...


_The Washington Examiner’s _Steven Nelson contacted Ciaramella’s attorney’s office on Wednesday after Sperry’s report was published. Their spokesperson refused to confirm or deny if Ciaramella was the whistleblower.
This is the individual about whom Intelligence Community Inspector General Michael Atkinson wrote had “some indicia of an arguable political bias … in favor of a rival political candidate.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)

October 30, 2019
*Vindman: Another impeachment witness who's not exactly unimpeachable*
By Monica Showalter

It's happening again.
The Democrats have trotted out for the cameras another supposedly unimpeachable impeachment hearing witness, building him up as the Ultimate Trump Slayer, the trump-Trump trump card, the reason it's now all over for President Trump.  We've seen this show before, first, during the Mueller special counsel affair.  Then with NSC aide Fiona Hill.  Then with U.S. Ambassador Bill Taylor.  The cold hard facts show something different.
This time, it was National Security Council aide Alexander Vindman, billed as the top Ukraine man for the president, reporting to former top Russia hand Fiona Hill, an NSC aide who had Joe Biden write the top blurb to her 2012 scholarly book on Vladimir Putin.  Like Hill, Vindman was sold to the public by the Democrats as someone unimpeachable — nonpartisan, objective, and in his case a decorated war veteran and the ultimate immigrant success story, in reference to his background as a 1979 Ukrainian Jewish refugee emigrating from the old Soviet Union. 
Here are some problems with that "narrative":
First, the public relations buildup, which was twofold. 
The New York Times, in the space of less than a day, it seems, given the short notice of the announcement of the impeachment witnesses, put out a long and positively hagiographically glowing profile, with oodles of tiny details that can't be found on Google.  Think they had some help for the big Hollywood-style buildup of Vindman, from the Democrats putting on this show?  I am going to guess yes.
The other thing was Vindman's showing up for the cameras in a spotless military uniform, medals gleaming from his chest.  The guy always wore a suit and tie to his NSC job.  Let's call that what it is: some public relations manipulations to keep Republicans from seeming too mean to him by asking him tough questions.  And of course, a bid to win the public over to impeachment, given that the public still respects the troops.  If this trooper says something, why, then, all of them must think the same.  They never extended such courtesies to, say, Oliver North, or Michael Flynn, but now a uniform is useful for their purposes, one that neither they nor Vindman in his NSC job ever had use for before.  Packaging.  And in any case, all kinds of people have military medals, because combat does not distinguish political opinions.  In other words, many medals are worn by NeverTrumps.  The same deal goes for Jewish émigrés from the USSR.  Two words: Max Boot.  The public relations buildup is attempting to trump facts with emotional imagery.
There's more.  During the question-and-answer section, Vindman attempted to make changes to an official transcript, given that he was in on the July call between Ukraine's president and President Trump.  The reportage suggests that President Trump's transcript was dishonestly concealing references to Burisma.  But there are a lot of reasons an ellipsis could have been used — the tape didn't catch the word, etc.  Vindman argues that he knew the word that quite possibly the machine did not.  He also was quick to run to lawyers and, like Taylor, seemed to be obsessed with chain of command, which the commander in chief does not have to follow in precisely the way Vindman prefers.  Correct the record?  It certainly also was a convenient opportunity for a NeverTrump to place in the words he wanted.  The Times says he tried to "correct" the transcript.  He may just as easily have been trying to insert words that were never said out of a NeverTrump political motivation. 
And about Burisma, the huge, flamingly corrupt energy company in Ukraine that amounts to a gargantuan slice of the economy of that country — it is hardly no national security concern, as Vindman argued in his opening statement.  That Joe Biden's son was making tens of thousands of dollars each month in a no-show board job, and that Vindman argued that this wasn't a national security priority, calls into question his so-called expertise.  Actually, it makes an argument that he just hated Trump.
Here's more — he apparently worked as a registered foreign agent for Ukraine, which is an astonishing conflict of interest with work on the National Security Council, and leaking presidential transcripts to Ukraine.  That's probably the biggest conflict of interest of all.  Mister Probity?  Thus far, the evidence doesn't show it.  Here are some choice tweets and important links from those who have looked into this even further.
_Image credit: ABC News via shareable YouTube screen shot._

It's happening again.
The Democrats have trotted out for the cameras another supposedly unimpeachable impeachment hearing witness, building him up as the Ultimate Trump Slayer, the trump-Trump trump card, the reason it's now all over for President Trump.  We've seen this show before, first, during the Mueller special counsel affair.  Then with NSC aide Fiona Hill.  Then with U.S. Ambassador Bill Taylor.  The cold hard facts show something different.
This time, it was National Security Council aide Alexander Vindman, billed as the top Ukraine man for the president, reporting to former top Russia hand Fiona Hill, an NSC aide who had Joe Biden write the top blurb to her 2012 scholarly book on Vladimir Putin.  Like Hill, Vindman was sold to the public by the Democrats as someone unimpeachable — nonpartisan, objective, and in his case a decorated war veteran and the ultimate immigrant success story, in reference to his background as a 1979 Ukrainian Jewish refugee emigrating from the old Soviet Union. 
Here are some problems with that "narrative":
First, the public relations buildup, which was twofold. 

The New York Times, in the space of less than a day, it seems, given the short notice of the announcement of the impeachment witnesses, put out a long and positively hagiographically glowing profile, with oodles of tiny details that can't be found on Google.  Think they had some help for the big Hollywood-style buildup of Vindman, from the Democrats putting on this show?  I am going to guess yes.
The other thing was Vindman's showing up for the cameras in a spotless military uniform, medals gleaming from his chest.  The guy always wore a suit and tie to his NSC job.  Let's call that what it is: some public relations manipulations to keep Republicans from seeming too mean to him by asking him tough questions.  And of course, a bid to win the public over to impeachment, given that the public still respects the troops.  If this trooper says something, why, then, all of them must think the same.  They never extended such courtesies to, say, Oliver North, or Michael Flynn, but now a uniform is useful for their purposes, one that neither they nor Vindman in his NSC job ever had use for before.  Packaging.  And in any case, all kinds of people have military medals, because combat does not distinguish political opinions.  In other words, many medals are worn by NeverTrumps.  The same deal goes for Jewish émigrés from the USSR.  Two words: Max Boot.  The public relations buildup is attempting to trump facts with emotional imagery.
There's more.  During the question-and-answer section, Vindman attempted to make changes to an official transcript, given that he was in on the July call between Ukraine's president and President Trump.  The reportage suggests that President Trump's transcript was dishonestly concealing references to Burisma.  But there are a lot of reasons an ellipsis could have been used — the tape didn't catch the word, etc.  Vindman argues that he knew the word that quite possibly the machine did not.  He also was quick to run to lawyers and, like Taylor, seemed to be obsessed with chain of command, which the commander in chief does not have to follow in precisely the way Vindman prefers.  Correct the record?  It certainly also was a convenient opportunity for a NeverTrump to place in the words he wanted.  The Times says he tried to "correct" the transcript.  He may just as easily have been trying to insert words that were never said out of a NeverTrump political motivation. 
And about Burisma, the huge, flamingly corrupt energy company in Ukraine that amounts to a gargantuan slice of the economy of that country — it is hardly no national security concern, as Vindman argued in his opening statement.  That Joe Biden's son was making tens of thousands of dollars each month in a no-show board job, and that Vindman argued that this wasn't a national security priority, calls into question his so-called expertise.  Actually, it makes an argument that he just hated Trump.
Here's more — he apparently worked as a registered foreign agent for Ukraine, which is an astonishing conflict of interest with work on the National Security Council, and leaking presidential transcripts to Ukraine.  That's probably the biggest conflict of interest of all.  Mister Probity?  Thus far, the evidence doesn't show it.  Here are some choice tweets and important links from those who have looked into this even further.


----------



## messy (Oct 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Maybe it's a small carrier and they floated it down the Euphrates. That woulda got it close... but they had to drop it in after the dam, so... it still had to be a ship of the desert for a few miles anyway...
> 
> Maybe it was really a canoe. With 18,000 troops. Floating to the Kingdom of Saud. Or just to guard the oil. But in either case Huli Huli Boi will be Very. Upset. (tm) about the suicides the new deployment will cause.
> 
> Huli is such a dumb hypocrite. He's not even smart enough to know that Don the Con was bound to change his mind once a few rational people got to him. So now we have more troops in Syria and Huli thinks that has something to do with Carriers. What a cluck.


What’s with you and all the fake news today? Deficit? Troops not coming home? Elitist Commie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2019)

Friesland said:


> Maybe it's a small carrier and they floated it down the Euphrates. That woulda got it close... but they had to drop it in after the dam, so... it still had to be a ship of the desert for a few miles anyway...
> 
> Maybe it was really a canoe. With 18,000 troops. Floating to the Kingdom of Saud. Or just to guard the oil. But in either case Huli Huli Boi will be Very. Upset. (tm) about the suicides the new deployment will cause.
> 
> Huli is such a dumb hypocrite. He's not even smart enough to know that Don the Con was bound to change his mind once a few rational people got to him. So now we have more troops in Syria and Huli thinks that has something to do with Carriers. What a cluck.


Itʻs okay if you donʻt know the reach of a carrier by now. Nor the reach of the rest of the carrier groups cruisers. The sand box is easy to patrol. A canoe club like youʻve never seen before. Your knowledge of the military, ʻbout the same as finance. Spigot boy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s with you and all the fake news today? Deficit? Troops not coming home? Elitist Commie.


Birdies of a feather.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> October 30, 2019
> *Vindman: Another impeachment witness who's not exactly unimpeachable*
> By Monica Showalter
> 
> ...


I notice you aren't disputing the act, just who is describing it.


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2019)

*TREASON...........!





*


----------



## messy (Oct 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice you aren't disputing the act, just who is describing it.


All they're doing with all these facts is attack process and witnesses. It's pretty great to see. And the constant attacks on military leaders will really bite them in the behind, as I have repeatedly stated. No real military folks like Trump anymore.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2019)

messy said:


> All they're doing with all these facts is attack process and witnesses. It's pretty great to see. And the constant attacks on military leaders will really bite them in the behind, as I have repeatedly stated. No real military folks like Trump anymore.


Like any determined dictator, t uses military personnel as props.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Like any determined dictator, t uses military personnel as props.


Hilarious


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189770384645787648


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Like any determined dictator, t uses military personnel as props.


A scumbag like t will attempt to use their decorum and honor against them.


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2019)

“The safe space people”


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Maher is talking to the wrong people. His fans think it's cool to not be able to spell, read or write.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Maher is talking to the wrong people. His fans think it's cool to not be able to spell, read or write.


I know.  I have seen some examples.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I know.  I have seen some examples.


Those that can spell and read, like the ones on here (except nono), are incapable of deductive reasoning. It's bizarre.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I know.  I have seen some examples.


#Metoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Those that can spell and read, like the ones on here (except nono), are incapable of deductive reasoning. It's bizarre.


#debtmasqueradingasassets


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #debtmasqueradingasassets


Doubling down like your leader.


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #debtmasqueradingasassets


Please tell me how I can do that. Right now I have like $3.5m of debt. Would love to call it an asset. How?


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2019)

How much does a battery-powered Sawzall cost in Tijuana?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Doubling down like your leader.


First the Russians, now the phantom whistler.  Whoʻs doubling down?  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> First the Russians, now the phantom whistler.  Whoʻs doubling down?  Lol!


Doubling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah, we need more mexicans.



Login
Watch TV
☰
HOMICIDE
Published 3 hours ago
*College student's murder in New York leads to a guilty verdict in Nicaragua*
By Robert Gearty | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
A female college student’s accused killer has been convicted in Nicaragua after authorities there refused to extradite him to New York.
Orlando Tercero, 23, fled to Nicaragua after 22-year-old Haley Anderson was found dead in his bed near Binghamton University in New York last year.

He was found guilty of murder Friday by a judge in Managua in the rare legal proceeding involving the two countries. He faces a maximum of 30 years in prison when he is sentenced at a later date.

“Today, justice was served as much as it can be,” Broome County District Attorney Steve Cornwell said, according to WBNG-TV.
EVIDENCE IN MOLLIE TIBBETTS MURDER IS INSURMOUNTABLE, LAW ENFORCEMENT SOURCE SAYS
Nicaragua rejected the extradition request because Tercero is a dual U.S.-Nicaraguan citizen. The Central American country prohibits the extradition of its own citizens.

The Nicaraguan judge watched witnesses testified from Binghamton via a video hook-up.
Prosecutors said Tercero left behind a note saying he was sorry.
TEXAS MAN SENTENCED TO DEATH FOR KILLING SIX MEMBERS OF EX-WIFE'S FAMILY
Friends of Anderson said Tercero was obsessed with her, according to reports. They were students at Binghamton and had an on-again, off-again relationship.
Anderson’s father spoke to reporters after the verdict, WBNG reported.
“I don’t know if there’s ever a word for justice because there’s no justice for something as truly, for lack of words, disheartening as this was,” Gordon Anderson said, according to the station.


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> First the Russians, now the phantom whistler.  Whoʻs doubling down?  Lol!


You are. Recite incorrect statements daily and then “back them up.” It’s your signature...you have the right role model. How many bankruptcies have you had?
You’ve already admitted that you aren’t charitable so you have that in common as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You are. Recite incorrect statements daily and then “back them up.” It’s your signature...you have the right role model. How many bankruptcies have you had?
> You’ve already admitted that you aren’t charitable so you have that in common as well.


First the russians then the phantom whistler.  Stay focused.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2019)

When Donald Trump announced the demise of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the founder and leader of ISIS, the president made a variety of comments -- about the mission, about his background, about his record, etc. -- that were plainly false. NBC News' Courtney Kube and Carol E. Lee reported last night, however, that many of the other details "were either highly classified or tactically sensitive, and their disclosure by the president made intelligence and military officials cringe, according to current and former U.S. officials."



> The overarching concern about Trump's disclosures on the al-Baghdadi raid, officials said, is that he gave America's enemies details that could make intelligence gathering and similar military operations more difficult and more dangerous to pull off. [...]
> Other information Trump discussed provided America's enemies with tactical details on how the military carries out a raid like the one on al-Baghdadi, officials said, including the robot, the helicopter flight patterns and how U.S. forces entered the compound.


There was, of course, a degree of irony to the circumstances: while the president was casually throwing around highly sensitive information, to the consternation of national security professionals, he was also complaining about "leaks" and others' inability to show discretion with classified materials.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeh


Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, we need more mexicans.
> 
> View attachment 5572
> 
> ...


Yeah, we need more American white guys:

And more American black guys:


And more Asian-Americans:



Let's add in his partner, another white guy:



And more Polish guys:


Hmmm....I'm seeing a pattern here.  Let's just get rid of all guys, how's that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Yeh
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need more American white guys:
> ...


What’s your point?
We are importing murders and rapists, but I am sure some are fine people.

build that wall


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Please tell me how I can do that. Right now I have like $3.5m of debt.
> Would love to call it an asset. How?


*So you owe $ 3.50 to the local Mom/Pop store for Toilet paper to *
*wipe your ass-et......
Please don't tell us who you call out while attempting to do do that......*
*Just wipe........here's another on the house.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Yeh
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need more American white guys:
> ...



*Go ahead............ya fool.*
*
1. A figure representing Guy Fawkes, burned on a bonfire on*
* Guy Fawkes' Night, and often displayed by children begging for money for fireworks.

2.* *3rd person present: guys*

make fun of; ridicule.
"he didn't realize I was guying the whole idea"
 h
Similar:
ridicule


make fun of


poke fun at


laugh at

make a joke of


mock


sneer at

jibe at

jeer at

deride


scorn


scoff at

satirize


lampoon


send up


rib


take off


take the mickey out of

rag


goof on

rag on


poke mullock at

sling off at

make sport of


take the piss out of

Origin





early 19th century (in guy1 (sense 2 of the noun)): named after Guy Fawkes (see Gunpowder Plot).










guy2
/ɡī/
_noun_
plural noun: *guys*

a rope or line fixed to the ground to secure a tent or other structure.

_verb_
3rd person present: *guys*

secure with a line or lines.
"it was set on concrete footings and guyed with steel cable"

Origin





late Middle English: probably of Low German origin; related to Dutch _gei_ ‘brail’ and German _Geitaue_ ‘brails’.

Translate guys to

Use over time for:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s your point?
> We are importing murders and rapists, but I am sure some are fine people.
> 
> build that wall


 The point is on the top your pinhead you effing moron. Nothing you say has a shred of validity. You are full of hate and bullshit. You need to forgive yourself.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2019)

T was booed at a UFC match?  He has lost his base.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The point is on the top your pinhead you effing moron. Nothing you say has a shred of validity. You are full of hate and bullshit. You need to forgive yourself.


What part of that imported murdering rapist story are you having a problem with?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)

espola said:


> T was booed at a UFC match?  He has lost his base.


The Russians you mean.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Donald Trump announced the demise of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the founder and leader of ISIS, the president made a variety of comments -- about the mission, about his background, about his record, etc. -- that were plainly false. NBC News' Courtney Kube and Carol E. Lee reported last night, however, that many of the other details "were either highly classified or tactically sensitive, and their disclosure by the president made intelligence and military officials cringe, according to current and former U.S. officials."
> 
> 
> There was, of course, a degree of irony to the circumstances: while the president was casually throwing around highly sensitive information, to the consternation of national security professionals, he was also complaining about "leaks" and others' inability to show discretion with classified materials.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2019)

*Antifa-linked defendant gets 6 years in brutal baton attack in Portland: reports*
By Dom Calicchio | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Fox News Flash top headlines for Nov. 3*
Fox News Flash top headlines for Nov. 3 are here. Check out what's clicking on Foxnews.com
A 24-year-old man who authorities say was among masked Antifa supporters attacking conservatives at a June demonstration in Portland, Ore., was sentenced Friday to nearly six years in prison in connection with a brutal baton assault.

Gage Halupowski pleaded guilty to second-degree assault after authorities accused him of using a weapon against a conservativedemonstrator who suffered blows to the head that the victim claims left him with a concussion and cuts that required 25 staples to close.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What part of that imported murdering rapist story are you having a problem with?


We obviously already have too many gullible idiots like you that can't think for themselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We obviously already have too many gullible idiots like you that can't think for themselves.


No wonder you people are so quick to line up for one false narrative after another........where is that whistleeeeeer?


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder you people are so quick to line up for one false narrative after another........where is that whistleeeeeer?


So far nothing false has been found in the whistleblower report.


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> T was booed at a UFC match?  He has lost his base.


*He hasn't lost shit you lying piece of excrement.....*

*CNN called " Boos and Cheers "*

*Other articles called it " Cheers and Boos "*



*Trump receives boos and cheers at UFC fight *
President Donald Trump was met with loud, sustained boos and some cheers as he entered Madison Square Garden for the Ultimate Fighting Championship in New York.
Source: *CNN*


*Trump cheered (and booed) at UFC match in New York City*
        By        Dom Calicchio | Fox News
*FOX*

*And here is an **MMA** article......*


              UFC 244           
              UFC 244           
              Latest News           

*President Trump got cheered or booed at UFC 244 
depending on who you ask*
          5        comments 

  By Ryan Harkness  Nov  3, 2019, 12:42pm EST       



*Spola the # 1 FORUM LIAR......you are consistent.*


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm guessing from t's outbursts lately that he has been told the identity of the whistleblower and he has also been told that if he discloses it in public he will be breaking another law.  I wonder how long he can hold out.


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2019)

*Whistle Blower is/was a Democratic " Implant "....who is NOW UNDER Criminal Indictment
proceedings...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> So far nothing false has been found in the whistleblower report.


So far no whistler has been found to attach the report to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm guessing from t's outbursts lately that he has been told the identity of the whistleblower and he has also been told that if he discloses it in public he will be breaking another law.  I wonder how long he can hold out.


Guessing and wondering is how Trump was elected.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So far no whistler has been found to attach the report to.


Have you even bothered to read the report, let alone the self-serving edited call summary?  The report was an accurate road map that has led to a dozen or more first hand witnesses to Trump’s violations of federal law.  The report is all but irrelevant now, as to its author’s credibility and background.
Yet feel free to dwell on it as the impeachment investigation concludes in the weeks ahead.  
You’d be better served working on technicalities criminal defendants always raise when the facts and the law are against them, as is the case now for your boy Trump.


----------



## messy (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm guessing from t's outbursts lately that he has been told the identity of the whistleblower and he has also been told that if he discloses it in public he will be breaking another law.  I wonder how long he can hold out.


The whistleblower will soon answer  GOP committee member questions.
I wonder why T won’t let anybody testify? 
GOP senate leadership  already acknowledged that Trump is lying about “no quid pro quo” but they don’t care.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> The whistleblower will soon answer  GOP committee member questions.
> I wonder why T won’t let anybody testify?
> GOP senate leadership  already acknowledged that Trump is lying about “no quid pro quo” but they don’t care.


t is counting on his ever loyal base (they don't care what he says or does), hopes that having his narrative repeated over and over by his surrogates sways those that don't pay attention and that sensory overload takes care of enough of those that try to stay informed so that he can survive . . . that strategy might work in a society that is as disconnected as we are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Have you even bothered to read the report, let alone the self-serving edited call summary?  The report was an accurate road map that has led to a dozen or more first hand witnesses to Trump’s violations of federal law.  The report is all but irrelevant now, as to its author’s credibility and background.
> Yet feel free to dwell on it as the impeachment investigation concludes in the weeks ahead.
> You’d be better served working on technicalities criminal defendants always raise when the facts and the law are against them, as is the case now for your boy Trump.


Okay.  So whoʻs the whistler again?  I just wonder why the identity is being hidden if it doesnʻt matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> The whistleblower will soon answer  GOP committee member questions.
> I wonder why T won’t let anybody testify?
> GOP senate leadership  already acknowledged that Trump is lying about “no quid pro quo” but they don’t care.


Whereʻs the meddler.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is counting on his ever loyal base (they don't care what he says or does), hopes that having his narrative repeated over and over by his surrogates sways those that don't pay attention and that sensory overload takes care of enough of those that try to stay informed so that he can survive . . . that strategy might work in a society that is as disconnected as we are.


Whereʻs that whistleer again?


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.  So whoʻs the whistler again?  I just wonder why the identity is being hidden if it doesnʻt matter.


It matters so that future potential whistleblowers are not intimidated by the treatment given this one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> It matters so that future potential whistleblowers are not intimidated by the treatment given this one.


sure


----------



## messy (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whereʻs that whistleer again?


He’s around. Clearly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s around. Clearly.


That eliminates the 37 other genders.


----------



## messy (Nov 3, 2019)

It’s really funny that after lying and stonewalling for weeks, now all the Trumpies say “sure, he held up aid to Ukraine while he urged they investigate Biden. So?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s really funny that after lying and stonewalling for weeks, now all the Trumpies say “sure, he held up aid to Ukraine while he urged they investigate Biden. So?”


Damn meddlers.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s really funny that after lying and stonewalling for weeks, now all the Trumpies say “sure, he held up aid to Ukraine while he urged they investigate Biden. So?”


"We do it all the time" - Mulvaney (who seems to have dropped out of sight since saying this)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> "We do it all the time" - Mulvaney (who seems to have dropped out of sight since saying this)


Itʻs pretty naive to think we donʻt “do it all the time”.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs pretty naive to think we donʻt “do it all the time”.


Pretty naive, indeed.  Lest we forget that time ...   Actually you tell us Brother, what was that other time a US President held up foreign military defense aid as quid pro quo for dirt on a political rival?  You tell that story so well.  Go ahead. We all await your retelling.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs pretty naive to think we donʻt “do it all the time”.


We break the law all the time?


----------



## messy (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Pretty naive, indeed.  Lest we forget that time ...   Actually you tell us Brother, what was that other time a US President held up foreign military defense aid as quid pro quo for dirt on a political rival?  You tell that story so well.  Go ahead. We all await your retelling.


He doesn’t have that many words in him. He either says 10 words or less (he can’t carry a thought process or substantiate his claims) or he cuts and pastes from his online “education” sources.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Pretty naive, indeed.  Lest we forget that time ...   Actually you tell us Brother, what was that other time a US President held up foreign military defense aid as quid pro quo for dirt on a political rival?  You tell that story so well.  Go ahead. We all await your retelling.


On a slightly different version of breaking the law "all the time", there was Iran/Contra, but the President was pretty well insulated from that, even though Colonel North didn't understand his role as the cutout man which led to legal problems for his boss, who acted honorably (in a sense) and protected HIS boss.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He doesn’t have that many words in him. He either says 10 words or less (he can’t carry a thought process or substantiate his claims) or he cuts and pastes from his online “education” sources.


I have learned a lot from those sources, such as what kind of garbage people will believe enough to repeat as if they made sense.


----------



## messy (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I have learned a lot from those sources, such as what kind of garbage people will believe enough to repeat as if they made sense.


I wonder why these rock solid conservative diplomats and military like Vindman, Taylor and Bolton has such major problems with Trump’s behavior? Curious, isn’t it?


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why these rock solid conservative diplomats and military like Vindman, Taylor and Bolton has such major problems with Trump’s behavior? Curious, isn’t it?


T and friends are already trying to discredit Bolton, even before he has testified.  They must fear it will be devastating.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Pretty naive, indeed.  Lest we forget that time ...   Actually you tell us Brother, what was that other time a US President held up foreign military defense aid as quid pro quo for dirt on a political rival?  You tell that story so well.  Go ahead. We all await your retelling.


Trump says election$ rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins elections, democrats say elections rigged.....still.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s really funny that after lying and stonewalling for weeks, now all the Trumpies say “sure, he held up aid to Ukraine while he urged they investigate Biden. So?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> We break the law all the time?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He doesn’t have that many words in him. He either says 10 words or less (he can’t carry a thought process or substantiate his claims) or he cuts and pastes from his online “education” sources.


And he beat your best?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Pretty naive, indeed.  Lest we forget that time ...   Actually you tell us Brother, what was that other time a US President held up foreign military defense aid as quid pro quo for dirt on a political rival?  You tell that story so well.  Go ahead. We all await your retelling.


Who cares?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> T and friends are already trying to discredit Bolton, even before he has testified.  They must fear it will be devastating.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He doesn’t have that many words in him. He either says 10 words or less (he can’t carry a thought process or substantiate his claims) or he cuts and pastes from his online “education” sources.


You guys make it easy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I have learned a lot from those sources, such as what kind of garbage people will believe enough to repeat as if they made sense.


Show us.


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Have you even bothered to read the report, let alone the self-serving edited call summary?  The report was an accurate road map that has led to a dozen or more first hand witnesses to Trump’s violations of federal law.  The report is all but irrelevant now, as to its author’s credibility and background.
> Yet feel free to dwell on it as the impeachment investigation concludes in the weeks ahead.
> You’d be better served working on technicalities criminal defendants always raise when the facts and the law are against them, as is the case now for your boy Trump.



*What report are you citing.....?*
*Some scribbles on the latrine wall in the SCIF.....
Yur an IDIOT BOB...just stick to the TRUTH.
*
*The truth is POTUS has committed absolutely no crime....

Eric Ciaramella will hang from a rope for his TREASONOUS CRIMES.
If he isn't Arkancided first.
The TRUTH just came out on Jeffery Epstein's death...Arkancide..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election$ rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins elections, democrats say elections rigged.....still.


So you lied that extortion via quid pro quo is a common practice of US Presidents.  Comes as no surprise to anyone.  Any other lies you’ve told here you’d care to confess?


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What report are you citing.....?*
> *Some scribbles on the latrine wall in the SCIF.....
> Yur an IDIOT BOB...just stick to the TRUTH.
> *
> ...


Calm down shithead. You’re getting all of your deep state conspiracies jumbled into a tither again.  Just stick to your one-off thread starters.  The TRUTH is out there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So you lied that extortion via quid pro quo is a common practice of US Presidents.  Comes as no surprise to anyone.  Any other lies you’ve told here you’d care to confess?


They donʻt call it quid pro quo do they?  Thatʻs only reserved for Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Calm down shithead. You’re getting all of your deep state conspiracies jumbled into a tither again.  Just stick to your one-off thread starters.  The TRUTH is out there.


Easy extra no.  Your Mueller like enthusiasm is hilarious


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easy extra no.  Your Mueller like enthusiasm is hilarious


Really funny.  You’re really funny.


----------



## messy (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election$ rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins elections, democrats say elections rigged.....still.


You do stupid with flair.
Who's talking about elections?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2019)

Can you believe you people elected this guy?
Nice job.


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe you people elected this guy?
> Nice job.


"...you people..."?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2019)

espola said:


> "...you people..."?


Yes, you Obama/HRC people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You do stupid with flair.
> Who's talking about elections?


Lol!  You people are.  Itʻs okay.


----------



## messy (Nov 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You people are.  Itʻs okay.


I missed that. Maybe I didn’t. You haven’t been correct yet!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I missed that. Maybe I didn’t. You haven’t been correct yet!


You missed it.  But itʻs been fun watching you people.


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2019)

"There is no whistleblower"

Well, that takes care of that.


----------



## nononono (Nov 4, 2019)

messy said:


> He doesn’t have that many words in him. He either says 10 words or less (he can’t carry a thought process or substantiate his claims) or he cuts and pastes from his online “education” sources.


*The " Messy " Idiot has proceeded to lecture on the subject of knowledge transfer thru the *
*" written " word.........the very person who has proven time and again his lack of formal
education and retention of basic History.......next time you go fishing remember my
advice, don't !*
*You like the guy in the below pic are more harm to yourself than others.





*


----------



## nononono (Nov 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I missed that. Maybe I didn’t. You haven’t been correct yet!


*Thanks for supporting my previous post.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2019)

espola said:


> "There is no whistleblower"
> 
> Well, that takes care of that.


The scumbag in chief needs an enemy, even if it is a decorated war hero . . . self preservation is what t has done his whole adult life. His suckers see it as "winning".


----------



## nononono (Nov 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The scumbag in chief needs an enemy, even if it is a decorated war hero . . .
> self preservation is what t has done his whole adult life.
> His suckers see it as "winning".



*YOU just described YOUR whole online persona.....
Now go roll around in the dirt.....loser.*


----------



## messy (Nov 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *YOU just described YOUR whole online persona.....
> Now go roll around in the dirt.....loser.*


Look at the states who are the worst in education, highest in opioids, alcoholism, suicide, etc. and tell me if they’re Red or Blue.
Go do the research, 4n and report back ASAP. With stats. Go on now, I’m timing you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2019)

NOVEMBER 5TH, 2019*WATCH: Univision Anchor Stuns DNC Chair Perez: How Can Trump Lose When Latinos’ Economy Is Doing So Well?*
By  Hank Berrien
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
Conducting an interview with Thomas Perez, the chair of the Democratic National Committee, Univision anchor Patricia Janiot stunned Perez with a question he didn’t expect: how can the Democrats beat President Trump when he has made economic matters so much better for Latinos?

Janiot asked, “Mr. Perez, President Trump has achieved something important, especially for Latinos, which is to reduce the unemployment rate to historic lows. How, then, can the democrats compete with a president who has been beneficial to Latinos on economic matters?”
The Day After 


Perez, resorting to tried-and-true Democrat party class warfare, answered, “The economic situation in the United States is excellent for the wealthy like Trump, but the economic situation has been bad for our community and that’s why we have to elect Democrats.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2019)

NOVEMBER 5TH, 2019*President Trump Gives Thanks To Obama For Leaving So Many Judicial Vacancies*
By  Molly Prince
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
President Donald Trump gave thanks to his predecessor, former President Barack Obama, on Monday night for leaving so many federal judicial vacancies when he left the White House after his term expired.

“Well, thank you, Mr. President, for making America great again,” Senate Majority Leader McConnell (R-KY) said during a rally in Lexington, Kentucky. ” … and working together we are changing the federal courts forever.”
The Day After | The Ben Shapiro Show Ep. 656READ MORE





Report: Attorney General Chris Christie?READ MORE





Is Antifa Is A Terrorist Organization?YESNO
The Blue Wave That Never Came | The Matt Walsh ShowREAD MORE





Upstate NY Mayor Not Sorry For Insulting Dem VotersREAD MORE



SKIP NOWYour feedback matters.Is this advertisementrelevant to you?Yes, it is!Not really


“Nobody has done more to change the court system in the history of our country than Donald Trump,” he continued. “And Mr. President, we are going to keep on doing it — my motto is leave no vacancy behind.”
Trump, who was hosting a rally in the Blue Grass state in preparation for tomorrow’s gubernatorial election, was joined by McConnell and Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY). McConnell is widely credited with holding the seat for Justice Neil Gorsuch, Trump’s first nomination to the Supreme Court. He also was instrumental in pushing through Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s confirmation despite wildly contentious hearings with the Senate Judiciary Committee.

“So, President Obama left Mitch, and me, and Rand, and all of us, he left 142 openings for judges,” Trump told the crowd. “You’re not supposed to allow any, you don’t do that. You know, they say the most important thing that a president can do is federal judges, including the Supreme Court, obviously.”
“And I came in and I said ‘how many do we have?’ And they said ‘how many what, sir?’ I said ‘judge openings.’ And I thought they would say none, or one, or two. They said ‘Sir, we have 142.’ I said ‘what?’ I said ‘tell me again.’ They said 142,” he continued. “So Mitch, and I, and Rand would like to thank very much President Obama because nobody has ever been so generous in their life.”

The Senate has confirmed more than 150 of the president’s judicial nominees since he was sworn into office.  Trump has often touted the record number of conservative judges that he has been able to successfully confirm to the bench, which many consider to be his greatest accomplishment and will ultimately be his legacy. However, he has also expressed frustration with the slow-moving confirmation process, accusing Democrats of stonewalling his executive and judicial nominees alike.
The president has facetiously expressed gratitude to Obama in the past for failing to fill all the federal judicial occupancies that remained during his administration. When Trump first took office, there were more than 100 lifetime appointee vacancies in the lower court, including 17 in the United States Court of Appeals. While the Supreme Court reviews approximately 75 cases per year, the Court of Appeals hears tens of thousands, for which they are the last word.
“They are the ones that judge all of your disputes,” Trump said of the lower courts in March 2018. “They judge what is fair on the environment and what is not.”
“I don’t know why Obama left that,” he added, referring to the vacancies. “It was like a big, beautiful present to all of us.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2019)

Are you people paying attention to these Trump rallies?
You better fucking hope he gets kicked out because you have no chance in 2020.


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

Looks like Ambassador Sondland recovered some memories, including the memory that perjury is a crime.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like Ambassador Sondland recovered some memories,
> including the memory that perjury is a crime.


*Hmmmmm.......*
*1. The transcript shows no " Quid Pro Quo "
2. Sondland's initial testimony states no " Quid Pro Quo "
3. Volker...No " Quid Pro Quo "
4. Now Sondland reremembers " Quid Pro Quo "*
*5. Sondland will now worry about what position he " Hangs " from....





*


----------



## messy (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm very much looking forward to the public impeachment hearings!


----------



## messy (Nov 5, 2019)

In a significant reversal, a top US diplomat revised his testimony to impeachment investigators to admit a quid pro quo linking US aid to Ukraine with an investigation into President Donald Trump's political rival.
US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland on Monday sent the committees a three-page addition to his testimony, saying he had remembered a September 1 conversation in which he told a top aide to Ukrainian President Volodymyr  Zelensky that the security aid was linked to investigations into former Vice President Joe Biden and the 2016 election.
"I now recall speaking individually with Mr. (Andriy) Yermak, where I said resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks," Sondland said.

Somebody didn't want to joint all those other Trump cronies (you know, his campaign manager, top natsec advisor, lawyer(!)) in the hoosegow! ;-)


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

Maybe someone should buy Lindsey Graham one of those "Read the transcript" t-shirts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe someone should buy Lindsey Graham one of those "Read the transcript" t-shirts.


Donate yours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe someone should buy Lindsey Graham one of those "Read the transcript" t-shirts.


I prefer the "I read the transcript . . . impeach trump now" t-shirt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer the "I read the transcript . . . impeach trump now" t-shirt.


Those are free.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2019)

Too funny,

*As a Latino, I no longer feel safe in Trump’s America. So I’m leaving it. *
S.R. DE ARELLANO  Posted at 10:20 pm on November 05, 2019 
The videos that go viral on a regular basis of white Americans viciously insulting Spanish-speaking people infest my social media, but what gets me with each one is the hatred etched in deep grooves on the white interrogators’ faces. They really hate us — and they are being encouraged to express it from on high — and applauded for it in some circles.


The opprobrium against us Latinos coming from Trump’s mouth — bad hombres, rapists, lazy — have been the spark needed to ignite this latent powder keg of racism. And it really doesn’t matter if you are technically a U.S. citizen — just ask any Puerto Rican. It only matters if you speak Spanish, and do not fit the image of what Americans supposedly should look like: white.
An artist friend, Io Carrion, said: “It is no longer the land of the free. You lose your freedom the moment you realize you are being defined and judged by those adjectives” — Latino, brown, alien, illegal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too funny,
> 
> *As a Latino, I no longer feel safe in Trump’s America. So I’m leaving it. *
> S.R. DE ARELLANO  Posted at 10:20 pm on November 05, 2019
> ...


Free to leave.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

Winner.  The Biking Bird Lady lost her job when her picture went viral, but yesterday she won a local election in Virginia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2019)

Even Barr won't go that far.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

It's not QE -





__





						Statement Regarding Repurchase Operations - FEDERAL RESERVE BANK of NEW YORK
					






					www.newyorkfed.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2019)

The U.S. federal deficit was $984 billion for fiscal 2019. This is a 26% increase from 2018 and the largest gap in seven years.

His post comes days after the Federal Reserve cut interest rates for a third time this year to buffer the U.S. against a slowing global economy and the ongoing U.S.-China trade war. Dalio suggests that it will ultimately fall on the central bank to buy up this debt by printing more money.









						Hedge fund manager Ray Dalio says the economy isn't growing because 'the world has gone mad'
					

The founder of Bridgewater Associates, the world's largest hedge fund, recently spelled out his thesis on why the economy is broken in a LinkedIn post titled: "The World Has Gone Mad and the System Is Broken."




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

This just in,
Trump doesn’t give a fuck.
Too Funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in,
> Trump doesn’t give a fuck.
> Too Funny.


Your anti-America is on full display.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

Anderson Cooper eulogizes now-defunct Trump Foundation - CNN Video
					

CNN's Anderson Cooper breaks down the news that President Trump has been ordered to pay $2 million to a collection of nonprofit organizations in connection with a settlement with the New York state attorney general's office to resolve a civil lawsuit alleging the foundation unlawfully...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Imtired (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in,
> Trump doesn’t give a fuck.
> Too Funny.


That's one of the first things you've written that I agree with.   The President of the United States doesn't give a f*ck.  You find that "Too Funny", I find that scary as hell. I want my President to "give a f*ck" even if it's about things he doesn't agree with.  I want my President to "give a f*ck" about his intelligence briefings, I want my President to "give a f*ck" about the rising deficit, I want my President to "give a f*ck", period.   In fact, "give a f*ck" should be the top job requirement of any President.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> That's one of the first things you've written that I agree with.   The President of the United States doesn't give a f*ck.  You find that "Too Funny", I find that scary as hell. I want my President to "give a f*ck" even if it's about things he doesn't agree with.  I want my President to "give a f*ck" about his intelligence briefings, I want my President to "give a f*ck" about the rising deficit, I want my President to "give a f*ck", period.   In fact, "give a f*ck" should be the top job requirement of any President.


It seems that the only real accomplishment the local loons care about is that t has given them some chance to "own libs". 

They must have really felt "owned" for years to let America's position in the world, and in history for that matter, to fall into disgrace just for the sake of a little political revenge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> That's one of the first things you've written that I agree with.   The President of the United States doesn't give a f*ck.  You find that "Too Funny", I find that scary as hell. I want my President to "give a f*ck" even if it's about things he doesn't agree with.  I want my President to "give a f*ck" about his intelligence briefings, I want my President to "give a f*ck" about the rising deficit, I want my President to "give a f*ck", period.   In fact, "give a f*ck" should be the top job requirement of any President.


As long as the witch hunt continues I hope he keeps not giving in to these fucking loons running the house.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 8, 2019)

espola said:


> It seems that the only real accomplishment the local loons care about is that t has given them some chance to "own libs".
> 
> They must have really felt "owned" for years to let America's position in the world, and in history for that matter, to fall into disgrace just for the sake of a little political revenge.


In all seriousness, it is very disturbing to me how easy it is to manipulate the way people think.  To me, it was always patently obvious that Trump is mentally ill.  I never saw him as a "Republican", he is incapable of holding any ideology other than what benefits him.   He is a classic malignant narcissist who is incapable of empathy, just as sociopaths are incapable.  It seems so obvious, yet he is able to persuade millions to follow him.  How is it that easy? How can anyone not see through that?


----------



## Imtired (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As long as the witch hunt continues I hope he keeps not giving in to these fucking loons running the house.


Are you capable of thinking how you would feel if it were Barack Obama who had done the things Trump is being accused of?  Serious question.  Imagine Obama mocking a disabled reporter, Imagine Obama being caught on tape bragging about grabbing women by the p*ssy.  Imagine if Obama had paid off a porn star.   Are you capable of honest introspection?   Would you be as unconcerned with some of Trump's behavior if you substituted someone you don't like into that equation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Are you capable of thinking how you would feel if it were Barack Obama who had done the things Trump is being accused of?  Serious question.  Imagine Obama mocking a disabled reporter, Imagine Obama being caught on tape bragging about grabbing women by the p*ssy.  Imagine if Obama had paid off a porn star.   Are you capable of honest introspection?   Would you be as unconcerned with some of Trump's behavior if you substituted someone you don't like into that equation?


Can you imagine having the media and deep state in your pocket the way the Kenyan did?
Do you remember that pos holder being help in contempt?
How about that cunt Lerner or the whore HRC?
Get real lady.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine having the media and deep state in your pocket the way the Kenyan did?
> Do you remember that pos holder being help in contempt?
> How about that cunt Lerner or the whore HRC?
> Get real lady.


q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

Last week the complaint from t and friends was about the secret process.  This week the complaint is about plans to hold public hearings.

It appears that when the Republican Party enfolded most of the Libertarians they maintained their hypocrisy characteristic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> In all seriousness, it is very disturbing to me how easy it is to manipulate the way people think.  To me, it was always patently obvious that Trump is mentally ill.  I never saw him as a "Republican", he is incapable of holding any ideology other than what benefits him.   He is a classic malignant narcissist who is incapable of empathy, just as sociopaths are incapable.  It seems so obvious, yet he is able to persuade millions to follow him.  How is it that easy? How can anyone not see through that?


Have you ever witnessed Obama giving a speech?
Now there is a narcissist.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine having the media and deep state in your pocket the way the Kenyan did?
> Do you remember that pos holder being help in contempt?
> How about that cunt Lerner or the whore HRC?
> Get real lady.


See?  That's what I mean.  Your whole decision process seems to be based on "who" and not "what".   Also, using words like "cunt" and "whore" isn't necessary and takes away from any point you are trying to make.   Why the deep-seated anger?   What have women done to you to make you so enraged?   I loathe Trump will all my being but I'm also dispassionate enough to see that he is mentally ill.  I don't allow him to get him my head whereas you seem to give Hillary, Maxine Waters, and others a lot of power over your emotional state.


----------



## Booter (Nov 8, 2019)

Trump never elaborates on why he believes the House shouldn't have public hearings on impeachment. (Those hearings are slated to start net week.) But, if he truly believes they are a "hoax" and a "witch hunt" wouldn't he want that to be exposed by public hearings?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> See?  That's what I mean.  Your whole decision process seems to be based on "who" and not "what".   Also, using words like "cunt" and "whore" isn't necessary and takes away from any point you are trying to make.   Why the deep-seated anger?   What have women done to you to make you so enraged?   I loathe Trump will all my being but I'm also dispassionate enough to see that he is mentally ill.  I don't allow him to get him my head whereas you seem to give Hillary, Maxine Waters, and others a lot of power over your emotional state.


You don’t allow trump into your head?
You are the only lib that doesn’t.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don’t allow trump into your head?
> You are the only lib that doesn’t.


No, not to the point that it causes me to feel such hatred and anger.  I get frustrated, no doubt, but I don’t feel the over the top hatred that you express.  I can’t imagine living with so much pent up anger.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Also, using words like "cunt" and "whore" isn't necessary and takes away from any point you are trying to make.


But it impresses his followers, which seems to have dwindled down to just Izzy and 4nos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

Imtired said:


> No, not to the point that it causes me to feel such hatred and anger.  I get frustrated, no doubt, but I don’t feel the over the top hatred that you express.  I can’t imagine living with so much pent up anger.


Sorry if I alarm you, better everyone knows how I feel. You should have been here during the Kenyan’s 8 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2019)

espola said:


> But it impresses his followers, which seems to have dwindled down to just Izzy and 4nos.


Yes, and you.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry if I alarm you, better everyone knows how I feel. You should have been here during the Kenyan’s 8 years.


Who is the Kenyan?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don’t allow trump into your head?
> You are the only lib that doesn’t.


You are delusional and do/tell yourself all you can to avoid the blaringly obvious . . . that and you are obsessed with human sexual tendencies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

ovember 9, 2019
*Impeachment witness Fiona Hill blows Steele dossier out of the water*
By Monica Showalter

Fiona Hill, President Trump's left-leaning former Russia advisor at the National Security Council, has pretty well blown the Steele dossier out of the water. According to the Daily Caller:


> A former White House official who Democrats consider a key witness in their impeachment inquiry told lawmakers in October that she believed Russians likely planted disinformation about President Donald Trump with dossier author Christopher Steele.
> Fiona Hill, who served as the White House’s top adviser on Russia affairs until July, told lawmakers she was “shocked” to find out that Steele, a former MI6 officer, was the author of the dossier. That’s in large part because when she had met with Steele in the years leading up to his dossier work, he was “constantly try to drum up business.”
> Hill, who was deposed in the impeachment inquiry on Oct. 14, said Steele’s eagerness to obtain work made him vulnerable to Russian disinformation.


It was always garbage and a good Russia expert such as herself could see it immediately. 
It was a "rabbit hole." It was the sort of thing that the Russians liked to cook up. It was done to discredit President Trump because she knew they wanted to do that. And its purveyor, former British spy Christopher Steele, was just the right sort of dupe to get the ball rolling, Hill testified. She said as much back in September, too.
That's the takeaway from her deposition last October in her testimony to House impeachment inquiry chairman Rep. Adam Schiff, under questioning from Rep. Jim Jordan. 

Same old Fiona Hill - not a liar or spinner, wise to the Russkis, and skeptical, as I argued here. 
Which makes the people who were believers of the Steele dossier - from the partisan clowns at Buzzfeed to dishonest political schemers like James Comey, look like boobs. 
It might just be that this element of the testimony is most valuable as the Horowitz report and the Durham investigation wrap up. Any experienced person who knows about Russia could see that the much-vaunted Steele dossier was a phony and not just phony, but a Russian bid to use a gullible, money-hungry dupe like Steele to get the problem out there.

Trump was as much a victim of Russia as supposedly Hillary Clinton was. This ought to shift the focus of the Schiff impeachment query but don't bet on it. It lays out th reality that Schiff may be revealed as a boob in his zeal to Get Trump, too, given all the nonsense he's desperately trying to string together just as the Russian hoax crowd (which included him) earlier did. 
The full 426-page transcript is here. Here is the long, clunky passage:


> MR. JORDAN: Dr. H'i11, was Christopher Steele's dossier a rabbi t hole?
> DR. HILL: I thi nk i t was a rabbi t hole.
> MR. JORDAN: You think the Russians were trying to influence us and get us to buy into something that was absolutely not true?
> DR. HILL: But that was not on any basis once I got into the administration I didn't see that that was a rabbit hole that my former colleagues in the Natjonal Intelligence Council had gone down to. The way that the Russians operate is that they will use whatever conduit they can to put out information that is both real and credible but that also masks a great deal of disinformation. So I've written a book on Vladimir Putin, and if you, you know, have a moment when you want to have a sleep aid, you know, late at night, I've laid all of that out there. And Putjn himself has gone around, you know, claiming there were dossiers on h'im trying to red j rect people to look in other places for i nformati on
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Who is the Kenyan?


Mr Obama


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are delusional and do/tell yourself all you can to avoid the blaringly obvious . . . that and you are obsessed with human sexual tendencies.


Me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

*Sen. Dick Durbin: American Families Must ‘Accommodate the World’s Ambition’ to Be Part of America*
National Immigration Forum







“There has to be an orderly process here, a process that really accommodates the world’s ambition to be part of the future of America,” he said, although “we cannot open our doors to everyone who wants to come through tomorrow.”

Durbin leads the Democrats’ immigration policies, but he did not say how many millions of foreigners should be accommodated in the United States. 

A 2017 report by Gallup said that 150 million people want to be accommodated in the United States. The number may be far higher — 37 million people from just Central America want accommodation in the United States, the Gallup report noted. 

But Durbin dismissed Americans’ rational worries about the financial and civic impact of diverse, mass migration into their stable and prosperous communities:



> I think part of the resistance to immigration is primal. It’s a stranger. It’s a new and unfamiliar face. And the first reaction is “Am I all right? Am I going to be safe? Is this person a threat to me?” That’s part of the primal reaction against immigration.


In contrast, Durbin praised migrants, saying, “Many of them are in some respects even more ambitious and determined than we are in our lives, and they can make our lives better with their contribution.”

Durbin’s comments show how progressives think about Americans, migrants, and the United States as a “Nation of Immigrants” — instead of a homeland for Americans.

Durbin’s comments came during an interview by the head of the National Immigration Forum. The forum works with businesses to deliver cheap migrant labor to employers, such as dairies and Uber, while wrapping the supply of cheap labor in noble — and sincere — rhetoric.

This extra labor supply boosts employers, investors, and landlords — but it also nudges down Americans’ wages, nudges up their rents and housing costs, and packs their kids’ schools.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Obama


Why do you care about Mr. Obama, President Obama's dad?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Why do you care about Mr. Obama, President Obama's dad?


No, I am talking about the foreign born potus.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am talking about the foreign born potus.


OMG, you poor poor thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

Imtired said:


> See?  That's what I mean.  Your whole decision process seems to be based on "who" and not "what".   Also, using words like "cunt" and "whore" isn't necessary and takes away from any point you are trying to make.   Why the deep-seated anger?   What have women done to you to make you so enraged?   I loathe Trump will all my being but I'm also dispassionate enough to see that he is mentally ill.  I don't allow him to get him my head whereas you seem to give Hillary, Maxine Waters, and others a lot of power over your emotional state.


Stop deflecting and answer the question please.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop deflecting and answer the question please.


You first.    My initial question:  

"Are you capable of thinking how you would feel if it were Barack Obama who had done the things Trump is being accused of? Serious question. Imagine Obama mocking a disabled reporter, Imagine Obama being caught on tape bragging about grabbing women by the p*ssy. Imagine if Obama had paid off a porn star. Are you capable of honest introspection? Would you be as unconcerned with some of Trump's behavior if you substituted someone you don't like into that equation?"

Your answer:
"Can you imagine having the media and deep state in your pocket the way the Kenyan did?
Do you remember that pos holder being help in contempt?
How about that cunt Lerner or the whore HRC?
Get real lady."

Stop deflecting and answer my question please.   Can you take the examples I mention of things Trump has done--things we've seen him doing on video, heard him state on tape, or had his lawyer admit to--then picture Obama doing them instead, and be ok with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> You first.    My initial question:
> 
> "Are you capable of thinking how you would feel if it were Barack Obama who had done the things Trump is being accused of? Serious question. Imagine Obama mocking a disabled reporter, Imagine Obama being caught on tape bragging about grabbing women by the p*ssy. Imagine if Obama had paid off a porn star. Are you capable of honest introspection? Would you be as unconcerned with some of Trump's behavior if you substituted someone you don't like into that equation?"
> 
> ...


No, I am not ok with anything Obama did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

*The untold story of those August illegal immigration raids *





JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 6:16 pm on November 09, 2019 
Back in August, ICE conducted a series of immigration raids at food processing plants in Mississippi, netting nearly 700 illegal aliens in the process. What should have been seen as a stunning victory in the battle against illegal immigration was, of course, immediately panned by congressional Democrats as some sort of heartless assault on “working people who weren’t hurting anyone.”
On Thursday, Democrats from the House Homeland Security Committee held a rare field investigation into the matter, led by the committee’s chairman, Mississippi Democrat Bennie G. Thompson. The hearing was held at Tougaloo College and they were grilling Jere Miles, the head of the Homeland Security investigative office in New Orleans. No Republicans participated in the hearing, so the Homeland Security official was mostly left on his own. Miles was accused of heartlessly going after “_undocumented workers were doing no harm_.” Miles quickly straightened them out. (Washington Times)



> Most of the 680 illegal immigrants nabbed in August’s immigration raids at poultry plants in Mississippi worked under stolen American identities, the Department of Homeland Security’s top investigator told Congress Thursday, rebuffing Democrats who insisted the “undocumented” workers were doing no harm.
> 
> “They stole the IDs of 400 U.S. citizens,” said Jere Miles, who leads Homeland Security Investigations’ New Orleans office. “Where’s their voice?”
> Mr. Miles was defending the Aug. 7 operations against seven processing plants as both a success and a deterrent to future illegal immigrants, battling with Democrats on the House Homeland Security Committee who called a field hearing in Mississippi to criticize the raids.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5610


I'm a giver.  This is a much better image of her -


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

November 10, 2019
*Impeachment Mashup*
By Clarice Feldman

Democrats have tried to impeach every elected Republican president since Dwight D. Eisenhower.

They’ve never succeeded and there’s no reason to believe this time is different. As Bill Mitchell tweeted:


> “If China thought there were any real chance of Trump’s impeachment of loss in 2020, they wouldn’t be negotiating and making trade deals now. The stock market and China know the same thing. Trump won’t be impeached and he wins in 2020.”


Why this practice persists is that they are continually reluctant to accept political outcomes they don’t like. David Hirsanyi argues this point well as well as illustrating perfectly the left’s projection of their actions onto their opponents: 


> “Can Republicans relearn how to accept political outcomes they don’t like?” What in holy hell is the Washington _Post_’s Paul Waldman talking about? According to the piece, Matt Bevin’s (completely legal) request to re-canvass the Kentucky election portends unwillingness by the GOP to accept the results the democratic process. Talk about projection.
> We shouldn’t have to say more than “Stacey Abrams.” And it’s not just that the Democrat is a full-blown conspiracy theorist, it’s that leading members of her party enable her attacks on veracity of elections. Joe Biden claimed, without any evidence, that “voter suppression is the reason why Stacey Abrams isn’t governor right now.” Pete Buttigieg said suppression “racially motivated” in his remarks to the group that Abrams “ought to be governor.” And they’re not alone.
> Abrams lost by 54,723 votes.
> 
> Waldman gives Abrams a pass for her recalcitrance, because, he notes, she “ended her campaign for governor of Georgia but pointedly refused to call it a ‘concession’ because, she said, it would grant the election, in which her opponent engaged in various forms of voter suppression, a legitimacy it did not deserve.” Well, yes, that’s the point, isn’t it? Everyone has a reason for why they don’t accept results. Democrats tend to rely on nebulous claims of “voter suppression.” But Abrams had legal avenues available to her, and they turned up nothing.


The incomparable Sharyl Attkisson has done a streamlined timeline of the actions to drive President Trump from office.
It began August 15, 2016, before he was even elected when Peter Strzok FBI counterintelligence chief and his lover FBI attorney Lisa Page met with FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe about creating an “insurance policy” in case Trump were elected. She marks the dates and the players and ends with this:


> Oct. 31, 2019: The House approves impeachment process rules. The vote is largely along party lines, with two Democrats siding with Republicans.
> It could be a coincidence that so many key names in this timeline -- from John Brennan and James Comey, to Ukraine and CNN -- factor into the Trump impeachment push. And, further, it could be a coincidence that we have ended up where some Trump critics said they hoped to be, even before he was sworn in.
> On the other hand, in retrospect, the biggest surprise might be that, all things considered, it took them so long to get to this point.


Despite the countless headers, amounting to little more than leaks from Adam Schiff and anonymous “insiders,” once the Schiff hearings got underway it was clear the factual basis for claiming Trump’s call to Ukraine’s president  was improper bore the same relationship to the contents of the call as Schiff’s “parody” of it.
The Department of State “star witnesses” in their secret basement hearings proved disastrous for him and the impeachment effort. As the rolled-out transcripts this week reveal. William B Taylor, Jr., was the senior American diplomat in Ukraine. He “admitted in congressional testimony last month that he was not part of the July 25 phone call between the U.S. and Ukrainian presidents, that he didn’t see a transcript or readout of it until 

	
	
		
		
	


	




late September when it was declassified and released, and that he has never even spoken to President Donald Trump.” His source for the president’s intentions was the New York_ Times. _
If the _Times _had somehow read into the anodyne Trump-Zelensky conversation Trump’s mind, it was clear that there was no evidence their mind-reading was accurate. Not only did Ukraine’s president deny any pressure, but the timeline of military aid doesn’t follow the _Times_’ fable:


> Under questioning from Rep. John Ratcliffe, R-Texas, Taylor also testified that the Ukrainian government wasn’t aware U.S. military funding had been temporarily suspended until late August, and then only after the information was leaked to the news media, meaning an alleged quid pro quo would have been impossible.
> “So, if nobody in the Ukrainian government is aware of a military hold at the time of the Trump-Zelensky call, then, as a matter of law and as a matter of fact, there can be no quid pro quo, based on military aid,” Ratcliffe, a former federal prosecutor, said. “I just want to be real clear that, again, as of July 25th, you have no knowledge of a quid pro quo involving military aid.”
> “July 25th is a week after the hold was put on the security assistance,” Taylor testified. “And July 25th, they had a conversation between the two presidents, where it was not discussed.”
> “And to your knowledge, nobody in the Ukrainian government was aware of the hold?” Ratcliffe asked.
> ...


Taylor also admitted that U.S. Ambassador to the EU, Ambassador Gordon Sondland, “told me many times that President Trump said it was not a quid pro quo.” He also admitted that Ukraine’s president never committed to conduct the investigations that the President asked for before military aid was released to Ukraine.
Lost in all this is an even more serious reason to question the wisdom the bureaucrats' in the foreign policy and national security establishments rush to provide military assistance to Ukraine -- evidence of “Chinese attempts to buying up some Ukrainian technology.” Something about which the administration rightfully had serious concerns. 


> "[T]here is substantial reason to question a key underlying assumption of the House Democratic narrative that Ukraine is a such a reliable friend of the United States, deserving of our unquestioned support to combat Russian aggression, that President Trump’s hesitancy in immediately releasing the military aid jeopardized vital U.S. national security interests. Combating Chinese military ambitions is certainly vital to U.S. national security.”


----------



## Imtired (Nov 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am not ok with anything Obama did.


Ok, so that answers my question.  It's not the what, it's the who, which is the purest form of bigotry and prejudice.   Basically, if Trump makes fun of a disabled reporter, it's ok with you because Trump is the one who did it.  If Obama were to do the same, it would not be ok with you because it was Obama who did it.   And you don't see any problem at all with that sort of blind cult-like thinking?   I find that frightening as hell to be so blinded by the "other" that I can't form an objective opinion on anything.

Now, I'll try my best to answer your questions, though most of them I can't without some clarification and evidence.

First you wrote:

1) "Can you imagine having the media and deep state in your pocket the way the Kenyan did?

Ok, lots of problems with the above the first being that none of it is true.   Obama is not from Kenya, he just isn't.  No matter how much you want this to be true it has been proven unequivocally that it isn't, with real evidence such as long term birth certificate and a birth announcement in a Hawaii paper.  And none of that would be relevant anyway but I sense I know why you cling to it (see my last sentence in this post). 

As for your claim that the media as in his pocket as well as the "deep state" (whatever that means in your head), please cite some evidence of this. Not RedState or Breitbart, give some real evidence, not opinion pieces. 

2) Do you remember that pos holder being help (sic) in contempt?

Ok, so by POS Holder I'm assuming you mean Eric Holder, Obama's attorney general.  I find that example fascinating since Holder was held in contempt by a GOP majority for....wait for it....failure to respond to a subpoena for certain documents.  Sound familiar???  However, in Holder's case he actually agreed to comply with the request for documents if Daryl Issa would certify that doing so would satisfy the subpoena requirements (versus it being a "fishing expedition").   Issa refused to do so.  In Eric Holder's case, he was cleared of all wrongdoing and the contempt charge was dropped. 


3)How about that cunt Lerner or the whore HRC?

The above doesn't merit a reply.   Why not just use the n* word when addressing Obama while you're at it? (though I suspect that is what you are trying to not so subtly do when you call him "Kenyan").


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Ok, so that answers my question.  It's not the what, it's the who, which is the purest form of bigotry and prejudice.   Basically, if Trump makes fun of a disabled reporter, it's ok with you because Trump is the one who did it.  If Obama were to do the same, it would not be ok with you because it was Obama who did it.   And you don't see any problem at all with that sort of blind cult-like thinking?   I find that frightening as hell to be so blinded by the "other" that I can't form an objective opinion on anything.
> 
> Now, I'll try my best to answer your questions, though most of them I can't without some clarification and evidence.
> 
> ...


1. Do you have to be from Kenya to be Kenyan?
2. Why does the left (you) bring race into every conversation?
You know Obama is more white than black, right?
Obama is white when he needs to be and black when he wants to be and dumb all the time.
3. You think the media isn’t left leaning?


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1. Do you have to be from Kenya to be Kenyan?
> 2. Why does the left (you) bring race into every conversation?
> You know Obama is more white than black, right?
> Obama is white when he needs to be and black when he wants to be and dumb all the time.
> 3. You think the media isn’t left leaning?


----------



## Imtired (Nov 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1. Do you have to be from Kenya to be Kenyan?
> 2. Why does the left (you) bring race into every conversation?
> You know Obama is more white than black, right?
> Obama is white when he needs to be and black when he wants to be and dumb all the time.
> 3. You think the media isn’t left leaning?


1) Yes.  
2) I'm not the one referring to a black man born in Hawaii as "Kenyan".   I can guarantee you if one of Obama's parents were from Ireland, for example, you would not be referring to Obama as "the Irishman".  
3) I'm assuming this statement was meant to provoke some sort of emotional response.  Instead, you just embarrassed yourself, and the sad thing is you probably don't even realize it.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2019)

The "aryan nation", "alt-right", "white nationalist", "neo-Nazi" playbook is what lil' joe plays by, and when someone recognizes and exposes his racism the playbook tells him to accuse those people of being the real racists. His game is tired and obvious.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "aryan nation", "alt-right", "white nationalist", "neo-Nazi" playbook is what lil' joe plays by, and when someone recognizes and exposes his racism the playbook tells him to accuse those people of being the real racists. His game is tired and obvious.


It's quite sad, to be honest.   There is a fascinating documentary called "The Brainwashing of my Dad" about a man who changed from a moderate Democrat to a right-wing fanatic due to listening to conservative talk radio and Fox News.  What was so alarming to the daughter who directed the film is that her dad went from being a reasonably happy, non-political type of a man to an angry and isolated person.   I have a good friend who had the same sort of metamorphosis.  He was _known_ for being one of those "cup is half full" type of people. Always happy, always finding the humor in a situation. He was a joy to be around and you always left him feeling a bit better. Then he married a woman who watched Fox News constantly. He gradually changed and it was so sad to see. He became paranoid, bitter, and constantly angry. It was shocking, actually. He lost a lot of his friends because he would get in arguments all the time, couldn't talk about anything but politics. He would just park himself in front of Fox News and he literally became a shell of himself. His health went downhill as well. It was truly frightening to see how much he changed simply by listening to only one point of view.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> It's quite sad, to be honest.   There is a fascinating documentary called "The Brainwashing of my Dad" about a man who changed from a moderate Democrat to a right-wing fanatic due to listening to conservative talk radio and Fox News.  What was so alarming to the daughter who directed the film is that her dad went from being a reasonably happy, non-political type of a man to an angry and isolated person.   I have a good friend who had the same sort of metamorphosis.  He was _known_ for being one of those "cup is half full" type of people. Always happy, always finding the humor in a situation. He was a joy to be around and you always left him feeling a bit better. Then he married a woman who watched Fox News constantly. He gradually changed and it was so sad to see. He became paranoid, bitter, and constantly angry. It was shocking, actually. He lost a lot of his friends because he would get in arguments all the time, couldn't talk about anything but politics. He would just park himself in front of Fox News and he literally became a shell of himself. His health went downhill as well. It was truly frightening to see how much he changed simply by listening to only one point of view.


Sad indeed, and they are convinced it's not them it's everyone else . . . and as I say, "If it (problems) keeps happening with different people it might be them (that is causing the problems)".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

Imtired said:


> 1) Yes.
> 2) I'm not the one referring to a black man born in Hawaii as "Kenyan".   I can guarantee you if one of Obama's parents were from Ireland, for example, you would not be referring to Obama as "the Irishman".
> 3) I'm assuming this statement was meant to provoke some sort of emotional response.  Instead, you just embarrassed yourself, and the sad thing is you probably don't even realize it.


It’s ok if you can’t answer the questions, these other libs can’t answer my questions as well.
As soon as you bring race into the argument you have lost.
You will fit in with all the other sore losers in here from the left.
Trump 2020.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s ok if you can’t answer the questions, these other libs can’t answer my questions as well.
> As soon as you bring race into the argument you have lost.
> You will fit in with all the other sore losers in here from the left.
> Trump 2020.


I didn't answer the question?  Or you didn't like my answers.   And, again, you are the one who brought race into the question by a) referring to Barack Obama as Kenyan; b) stating the Barack Obama is white when he needs to be a black "when he wants to be dumb all the time".  If that isn't racist then I don't know what is.  

Let's try something here and see which is a legitimate question:

1) So what do you think about White Supremacy Pedophile Racist Trump getting pee'd on by Russia Whores???

or..

2)  So what do you think about Trump's making fun of a disabled reporter, or bragging about grabbing women by the p*ssy?

Do you see the difference?   The first question is filled with insults, conspiracy theories, and supposition...it's not a question that can be answered.   The second question is regarding two events that actually happened and I don't degrade Trump by calling him names either.  Which do you think is an answerable question?

I think you ask questions the way you do because you don't want to hear an answer.   You have made up your mind so any intelligent discussion is pointless as you can't bear dissent.  

You can call us "libs", "sore losers", etc. all you want if it makes you feel better.   All I know is I'm not the one calling others "c*nt" or "whore" or making ignorant and disgusting negative statements about certain races as a whole. No one who is truly content with their life uses such vile language, they don't need to.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s ok if you can’t answer the questions, these other libs can’t answer my questions as well.
> As soon as you bring race into the argument you have lost.
> You will fit in with all the other sore losers in here from the left.
> Trump 2020.


I do see one question you asked which I didn't answer.  Not on purpose, I was in a rush and missed it.  You asked me if I thought the media is left-leaning.   I think some media are clearly left-leaning, like MSNBC, and some are clearly right-leaning, such as FOX News.   I think CNN, ABC, and NBC try to be as objective as possible.  

For me, personally, I don't like news being "spun" whether it be left-leaning or right-leaning, so I always try to find as many sources as I can to reach a consensus on what is the truth.   One thing I don't do is call any news I don't like "fake news".   I don't want to live in an echo chamber.   

And, for what it's worth, I have voted for both Republican and Democratic candidates.  I never thought George W. Bush was a horrible President, for example.  My personal take is he didn't have a lot of confidence in himself as President so he deferred to Cheney and Rumsfeld too much. I appreciated his speech after 9/11.  He brought the Nation together in a time we really needed it.  I can't see Trump doing that, not even close.  I think George H. W. Bush was a decent President and an honorable man.  I think Bill Clinton had problems keeping his pants zipped but I also think he was good President.  Good for our economy and good for many important social issues.   

I would not have voted from Trump under any circumstances, which includes him running as a Democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

Imtired said:


> I didn't answer the question?  Or you didn't like my answers.   And, again, you are the one who brought race into the question by a) referring to Barack Obama as Kenyan; b) stating the Barack Obama is white when he needs to be a black "when he wants to be dumb all the time".  If that isn't racist then I don't know what is.
> 
> Let's try something here and see which is a legitimate question:
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like he has nothing to say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like he has nothing to say.


Sometimes it is better to say nothing, you should try it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

Does anyone know what ever happened to the child molester Roy Moore?
How about all the women Kavanaugh tormented?
Are all those little illegal aliens still in cages?


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2019)

espola said:


> View attachment 5608



*1. Adam Schiff lights a building on fire.*
*
2. Adam Schiff tells (EricCiaramella) to tell a " Policeman " a building is on fire.

3. " Policeman " calls in a fire.

4. " Fire Chief " calls " Policeman " and inquires who (Eric Ciaramella) is.

5. Adam Schiff threatens " Fire Chief " with lawsuit if he pursues the TRUTH.
*
*6. Adam Schiff lights another building on fire.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm a giver.  This is a much better image of her -
> 
> View attachment 5611



*Once again " Spola " the Forum perv is posting his 24 hour day - a threefer......
10 seconds of jealousy.....
10 seconds of envy......
10 seconds of fantasy.....
He's done....
Now he has.........
23 hours 59 minutes and 30 seconds of frustration, misery and hate......

Where as Trump has 24 hours of Beauty in person......Poor Poor Spola...





*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 11, 2019)

Imtired said:


> I didn't answer the question?  Or you didn't like my answers.   And, again, you are the one who brought race into the question by a) referring to Barack Obama as Kenyan; b) stating the Barack Obama is white when he needs to be a black "when he wants to be dumb all the time".  If that isn't racist then I don't know what is.
> 
> Let's try something here and see which is a legitimate question:
> 
> ...



The media, the intelligence community and most experts have treated the dossier with caution due to its unverified allegations, 
The left has been trying to undue the 2016 presidential election since it was lost by Hillary.
The left should allow the people who to choose the next President  a year from now. The impeachment dream is a loser and the Democrats
mat very well get Trump re=elected.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The media, the intelligence community and most experts have treated the dossier with caution due to its unverified allegations,
> The left has been trying to undue the 2016 presidential election since it was lost by Hillary.
> The left should allow the people who to choose the next President  a year from now. The impeachment dream is a loser and the Democrats
> mat very well get Trump re=elected.


trumpist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

espola said:


> trumpist


That is the best argument I have read from you in 5 years.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is the best argument I have read from you in 5 years.


It's not a compliment and will become anathema similar to Fascist or Nazi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

*Curtis Ellis: Trump and the Paris Climate Accord–Another Promise Kept*





AP Photo/Michel EulerCURTIS ELLIS11 Nov 201939
4:20
*On November 4, 2019, President Trump made good on yet another promise to the American people.*
That was the day the Trump administration formally notified the U.N. that the United States will withdraw from the Paris Climate Accords.

This fulfills the promise Donald J. Trump made on the campaign trail and renewed soon after taking office when he declared his intent to pull out of the globalist compact.

In doing so, President Trump has upheld his commitment to put the interests of the American people and America first.
President Trump has rejected the alarmism, globalist groupthink and questionable premises the climate change activists have used to justify unnecessary costs, taxes and regulations that would cripple our economic growth and prosperity.
The U.N. agreement has numerous infirmities, not the least of which is the massive drain it would impose on the U.S. economy.

The Paris accord would force the United States to cut its carbon emissions – which means energy use and industry – by almost a third from 2005 levels.  Meanwhile, China – already the greatest polluter on earth  – would be allowed to actually increase the amount of greenhouse gases it dumps into the atmosphere.
The Paris Agreement is projected to kill as many as 2.7 million jobs within the United States by 2025, according to the National Economic Research Associates.
It would crush America’s coal, energy and manufacturing industries with austerity measures imposed by unaccountable opaque international bureaucracies.
The Heritage Foundation says this part of the “climate” agreement alone amounts to a $2.5 trillion tax on the American people—an estimated $30,000 per family.
But there’s more. American taxpayers would also foot the bill for a multi-billion dollar “green energy fund” that would be redistributed to most of the other 170 nations in the agreement, including dictatorships and some of the most corrupt countries on Earth.

If that were not reason enough to run away, the overall effect of the agreement would be practically nonexistent.
According to Dr. Bjorn Lomborg, an economist who studied the accord, even if every nation fulfilled each of its commitments in the compacts (which no one expects) global temperature reduction would be only five hundredths of a degree – 0.05°C – by 2100.
In critiquing the Paris deal, CNBC senior columnist Jack Novak wrote, “big-government and centrally-planned schemes like the Paris deal are the problem,” rather than the solution to the current environmental challenges.
Clearly, the accords were designed for virtue signaling by the globalist elites and financiers who make up the “green” special interest lobby rather than for actually improving the environment.   President Trump pointed this out in 2017 when he labeled the CEOs who left an administration advisory council to protest his Paris Accord announcement as “grandstanders.”
Billionaires like Michael Bloomberg – who is the United Nations Secretary-General’s Special Envoy for Climate Action – pay homage to the environment for the cameras, but their primary concern is making money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

Another dead towel head, goats will be able to sleep a little better tonight.
*Israel kills powerful Islamic Jihad commander al-Ata in targeted strike*
*IDF kills Baha Abu al-Ata, says he was planning ‘imminent’ attacks; rocket sirens sound in south as schools closed and army prepares for fresh round of fighting*
By TOI STAFFToday, 5:12 am  6

Palestinians inspect the damaged house of Islamic Jihad leader Baha Abu Al-Ata after an Israeli attack in Gaza city, on November 12, 2019.(Photo by MAHMUD HAMS / AFP)

2,648shares
The Israel Defense Forces killed a senior commander of the Islamic Jihad terror group responsible for the firing dozens of rockets out of the Gaza Strip, authorities said early Tuesday, in an attack that could send the sides sliding back toward war.
Shortly after the attack, rocket sirens sounded throughout southern Israel, as the region girded for a fresh round of violence. There was no immediate word on injuries or damage.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sometimes it is better to say nothing, you should try it.


Haha!  Says the man who cuts and pastes complete articles!   Why not just post the link?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Haha!  Says the man who cuts and pastes complete articles!   Why not just post the link?


Just helping you people stay informed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> trumpist


Facts are facts Magoo....speaking of Nazi, ya Shiffist.


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts are facts Magoo....speaking of Nazi, ya Shiffist.


Are you trying to say "Schiffist"?  If so, what do you mean by that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

Imtired said:


> That's one of the first things you've written that I agree with.   The President of the United States doesn't give a f*ck.  You find that "Too Funny", I find that scary as hell. I want my President to "give a f*ck" even if it's about things he doesn't agree with.  I want my President to "give a f*ck" about his intelligence briefings, I want my President to "give a f*ck" about the rising deficit, I want my President to "give a f*ck", period.   In fact, "give a f*ck" should be the top job requirement of any President.


And it is.  That’s how he got to be President.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> It seems that the only real accomplishment the local loons care about is that t has given them some chance to "own libs".
> 
> They must have really felt "owned" for years to let America's position in the world, and in history for that matter, to fall into disgrace just for the sake of a little political revenge.


6 straight years of QE and a doubling of the national debt.  Tell us more about America’s position in the world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

Imtired said:


> In all seriousness, it is very disturbing to me how easy it is to manipulate the way people think.  To me, it was always patently obvious that Trump is mentally ill.  I never saw him as a "Republican", he is incapable of holding any ideology other than what benefits him.   He is a classic malignant narcissist who is incapable of empathy, just as sociopaths are incapable.  It seems so obvious, yet he is able to persuade millions to follow him.  How is it that easy? How can anyone not see through that?


The same way they didn’t see through QE and a near doubling of the national debt.


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 6 straight years of QE and a doubling of the national debt.  Tell us more about America’s position in the world.


And how has the national debt been doing lately?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

Imtired said:


> It's quite sad, to be honest.   There is a fascinating documentary called "The Brainwashing of my Dad" about a man who changed from a moderate Democrat to a right-wing fanatic due to listening to conservative talk radio and Fox News.  What was so alarming to the daughter who directed the film is that her dad went from being a reasonably happy, non-political type of a man to an angry and isolated person.   I have a good friend who had the same sort of metamorphosis.  He was _known_ for being one of those "cup is half full" type of people. Always happy, always finding the humor in a situation. He was a joy to be around and you always left him feeling a bit better. Then he married a woman who watched Fox News constantly. He gradually changed and it was so sad to see. He became paranoid, bitter, and constantly angry. It was shocking, actually. He lost a lot of his friends because he would get in arguments all the time, couldn't talk about anything but politics. He would just park himself in front of Fox News and he literally became a shell of himself. His health went downhill as well. It was truly frightening to see how much he changed simply by listening to only one point of view.


Really?


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

Former national security adviser John Bolton derided President Donald Trump’s daughter and son-in-law during a private speech last week and suggested his former boss’ approach to U.S. policy on Turkey is motivated by personal or financial interests, 









						In private speech, Bolton suggested some of Trump's policy decisions are guided by personal interest
					

The former national security director was especially critical of the president's handling of Turkey, according to multiple sources present for his remarks.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

It seems that whenever t goes out in public, people start shouting "Lock him up". But that doesn't give the great majority of public event attendees the opportunity to express their opinions. I propose that at all public events where the Star Spangled Banner is played, after the music finishes those who are inclined exercise constitutionally-protected speech by chanting "lock him up" until the game (or other program content) starts. Dedicated t supporters can exercise their rights to express an opinion by silently giving the Bellamy Salute during the chanting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> And how has the national debt been doing lately?


23T and counting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Former national security adviser John Bolton derided President Donald Trump’s daughter and son-in-law during a private speech last week and suggested his former boss’ approach to U.S. policy on Turkey is motivated by personal or financial interests,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he didn’t notice that most U.S. policy is motivated by financial interest.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> It seems that whenever t goes out in public, people start shouting "Lock him up". But that doesn't give the great majority of public event attendees the opportunity to express their opinions. I propose that at all public events where the Star Spangled Banner is played, after the music finishes those who are inclined exercise constitutionally-protected speech by chanting "lock him up" until the game (or other program content) starts. Dedicated t supporters can exercise their rights to express an opinion by silently giving the Bellamy Salute during the chanting.


*Just curious ......at what point in your life did YOU decide to
embrace LIES as the TRUTH.....!*


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

Unintended irony, I'm sure.

“We’ve got some lawless people in very high positions. They are lawless.”


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Unintended irony, I'm sure.
> 
> “We’ve got some lawless people in very high positions. They are lawless.”


*Your actions on this forum are VERY intentional....VERY !*


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your actions on this forum are VERY intentional....VERY !*


For once a 4nos post with which I completely agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

espola said:


> For once a 4nos post with which I completely agree.


*You sit in it, you own it.....lying shitbag.*


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just curious ......at what point in your life did YOU decide to
> embrace LIES as the TRUTH.....!*


Nono, you must stop saying that Trump lies. He's the president. You may hate him, but please respect the office.


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You sit in it, you own it.....lying shitbag.*


Quit calling Trump a liar. It's unbecoming.


----------



## espola (Nov 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe he didn’t notice that most U.S. policy is motivated by financial interest.


True to some degree, but most people don't take kindly to the boss feathering his own nest while abandoning American principles and the peons get killed or bankrupted in the process.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2019)

How can you not love Trump?
Making libs move out West, brilliant.
*Report: Trump’s Interior Department Gives Workers A Month To Relocate Out West Or Risk Getting Fired*
November 12th, 2019





A U.S. Interior Department sign is shown outside the department's headquarters in Washington, Sept. 10, 2008. REUTERS/Jason Reed
The Trump administration reportedly notified hundreds of Interior Department employees Tuesday that they will have 30 days to relocate to western states or face the potential of job terminations.
The Bureau of Land Management (BLM) is relocating 27 employees from Washington, D.C., to the agency’s new headquarters in Colorado and another 220 to field offices out West, Government Executive (GE) reported Tuesday. The relocated employees reportedly have until Dec. 12 to agree to the move; if they don’t accept the terms, then they’ll be fired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

*Fitton: White House Visitor Logs Detail Meetings of the CIA’s Eric Ciaramella*




AP Photo/Pablo Martinez MonsivaisTOM FITTON12 Nov 2019368
5:58
*We have conducted an in-depth analysis of Obama-era White House visitor logs, and we have learned a good deal about the people who controversial CIA employee Eric Ciaramella met with while assigned to the White House.*
Ciaramella reportedly was detailed to the Obama White House in 2015 and returned to the CIA during the Trump administration in 2017.
Real Clear Investigations named Ciaramella as possibly being the whistleblower whose complaint sparked impeachment proceedings against President Trump. As reported by the Examiner, Fox News’ legal analyst Gregg Jarrett indicated that a key takeaway was the “reported direct relationship” Ciaramella had with former President Barack Obama’s CIA Director John Brennan and national security adviser Susan Rice, as well as the “Democratic National Committee operative who dug up dirt on the Trump campaign during the 2016 election.”

The visitor logs also reveal Alexandra Chalupa, a contractor hired by the DNC during the 2016 election, who coordinated with Ukrainians to investigate President Trump and his former campaign manager Paul Manafort, visited the White House 27 times.
The White House visitor logs revealed the following individuals met with Eric Ciaramella while he was detailed to the Obama White House:

Daria Kaleniuk: Co-founder and executive director of the Soros-funded Anticorruption Action Center (AntAC) in Ukraine. She visited on December 9, 2015
The Hill reported that in April 2016, during the U.S. presidential race, the U.S. Embassy under Obama in Kiev, “took the rare step of trying to press the Ukrainian government to back off its investigation of both the U.S. aid and (AntAC).”


Gina Lentine: Now a senior program officer at Freedom House, she was formerly the Eurasia program coordinator at Soros funded Open Society Foundations. She visited on March 16, 2016.
Rachel Goldbrenner: Now an NYU law professor, she was at that time an advisor to then-Ambassador to the United Nations Samantha Power. She visited on both January 15, 2016 and August 8, 2016.
Orly Keiner: A foreign affairs officer at the State Department who is a Russia specialist. She is also the wife of State Department Legal Advisor James P. Bair. She visited on both March 4, 2016 and June 20, 2015.
Nazar Kholodnitzky: The lead anti-corruption prosecutor in Ukraine. He visited on January 19, 2016.
On March 7, 2019, The Associated Press reported that the then-U.S. ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch called for him to be fired.

Michael Kimmage: Professor of History at Catholic University of America, at the time was with the State Department’s policy planning staff where he specialized in Russia and Ukraine issues. He is a fellow at the German Marshall Fund. He was also one of the signatories to the Transatlantic Democracy Working Group Statement of Principles. He visited on October 26, 2015.
James Melville: Then-recently confirmed as Obama’s Ambassador to Estonia, visited on September 9, 2015.
On June 29, 2018, Foreign Policy reported that Melville resigned in protest of Trump.

Victoria Nuland: who at the time was assistant secretary of state for European and Eurasian Affairs met with Ciaramella on June 17, 2016.
(Judicial Watch has previously uncovered documents revealing Nuland had an extensive involvement with the Clinton-funded dossier. Judicial Watch also released documents revealing that Nuland was involved in the Obama State Department’s “urgent” gathering of classified Russia investigation information and disseminating it to members of Congress within hours of Trump taking office.)

Artem Sytnyk: the Ukrainian Anti-Corruption Bureau director visited on January 19, 2016.
On October 7, 2019, the Daily Wire reported leaked tapes show Sytnyk confirming that the Ukrainians helped the Clinton campaign.
The White House visitor logs revealed the following individuals met with Alexandra Chalupa, then a DNC contractor:


Charles Kupchan: From 2014 to 2017, Kupchan served as special assistant to the president and senior director for European affairs on the staff of the National Security Council (NSC) in the Barack Obama administration. That meeting was on November 9, 2015.
Alexandra Sopko: who at the time was a special assistant and policy advisor to the director of the Office of Intergovernmental Affairs, which was run by Valerie Jarrett. Also listed for that meeting is Alexa Kissinger, a special assistant to Jarrett. That meeting was on June 2, 2015.
Asher Mayerson: who at the time was a policy advisor to the Office of Public Engagement under Jarrett had five visits with Chalupa including December 18, 2015, January 11, 2016, February 22, 2016, May 13, 2016, and June 14, 2016. Mayerson was previously an intern at the Center for American Progress. After leaving the Obama administration, he went to work for the City of Chicago Treasurer’s office.
Mayerson met with Chalupa and Amanda Stone, who was the White House deputy director of technology, on January 11, 2016.
On May 4, 2016, Chalupa emailed DNC official Luis Miranda to inform him that she had spoken to investigative journalists about Paul Manafort in Ukraine.
Spreadsheets of visitor records are grouped alphabetically by last name and available below:
A – Coi
Coig – Gra
Graz – Lau
Laug – Pad
Padd – Sor
Sorr – Zyz
Our analysis of these Obama White House visitor logs raises obvious additional questions about the Obama administration, Ukraine and the related impeachment scheme targeting President Trump. Both Mr. Ciaramella and Ms. Chalupa should be questioned about the meetings documented in these visitor logs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks like these invaders may be sent packing.
MAGA.








						Supreme Court Appears Ready to Let Trump End DACA Program (Published 2019)
					

The justices are considering whether the Trump administration can shut down a program that shields about 700,000 young immigrants from deportation.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> It's not a compliment and will become anathema similar to Fascist or Nazi.


Some people can't/won't read the writing on the wall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Unintended irony, I'm sure.
> 
> “We’ve got some lawless people in very high positions. They are lawless.”


t has his way of acknowledging the truth . . . remember, "fixed election"? . . . and now we have him complaining about using political power for profit, ask Ivanka about how she got her Chinese trademarks, after daddy met with Xi . . . but of course they don't talk about that on faux . . . or Levine . . . nor Limbaugh.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you trying to say "Schiffist"?  If so, what do you mean by that?


I love when you play stupid...please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Supreme Court Appears Ready to Let Trump End DACA Program (Published 2019)
					

The justices are considering whether the Trump administration can shut down a program that shields about 700,000 young immigrants from deportation.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I love when you play stupid...please continue.


You assume we all consume the same diet of trumpist propaganda that you devour.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

"





Sheriff Joe said:


> Supreme Court Appears Ready to Let Trump End DACA Program (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> The justices are considering whether the Trump administration can shut down a program that shields about 700,000 young immigrants from deportation.
> ...


"rightwing conservative majority", "appeared ready" . . . and if they don't rule in t's favor?


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I love when you play stupid...please continue.


I"m the one playing stupid?  You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> True to some degree, but most people don't take kindly to the boss feathering his own nest while abandoning American principles and the peons get killed or bankrupted in the process.


You’re new to politics aren’t you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people can't/won't read the writing on the wall.


Agree.  And it doesn’t have to be on a wall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has his way of acknowledging the truth . . . remember, "fixed election"? . . . and now we have him complaining about using political power for profit, ask Ivanka about how she got her Chinese trademarks, after daddy met with Xi . . . but of course they don't talk about that on faux . . . or Levine . . . nor Limbaugh.


50k a month was not profit.  That was campaign money.


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re new to politics aren’t you?


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> No.


Good.  Nothing new under the sun in your previous response.  Just sore losers at it again.


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good.  Nothing new under the sun in your previous response.  Just sore losers at it again.


"most people don't take kindly to the boss feathering his own nest while abandoning American principles and the peons get killed or bankrupted in the process" -- what did I get wrong?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> "most people don't take kindly to the boss feathering his own nest while abandoning American principles and the peons get killed or bankrupted in the process" -- what did I get wrong?


Trumps nest was feathered over 50 years ago.  American principles? Ha!  QE shot those principles down.  Bankrupted?? I wish that was the case.  All we got was bailouts.  Not that you people know the difference between the two.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trumps nest was feathered over 50 years ago.  American principles? Ha!  QE shot those principles down.  Bankrupted?? I wish that was the case.  All we got was bailouts.  Not that you people know the difference between the two.


Still attempting to set yourself up as an "authority", yet still void of any evidence to to support that claim I see.


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trumps nest was feathered over 50 years ago.  American principles? Ha!  QE shot those principles down.  Bankrupted?? I wish that was the case.  All we got was bailouts.  Not that you people know the difference between the two.


You're blabbering.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> You're blabbering.


Lol! “What did I get wrong?”


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! “What did I get wrong?”


Do you think that because t's "nest was feathered over 50 years ago" that he should be free to steal everything he wants now?

QE again?  Is that your excuse for being a trumpist?

All we got was bailouts?  What does that have to do with the bankruptcies in the t reign?

So, basically, you got everything wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you think that because t's "nest was feathered over 50 years ago" that he should be free to steal everything he wants now?
> 
> QE again?  Is that your excuse for being a trumpist?
> 
> ...


“You’re blabbering”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “You’re blabbering”


You are still just a dancing snowflake I see.


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “You’re blabbering”


You're avoiding the truth.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trumps nest was feathered over 50 years ago.  American principles? Ha!  QE shot those principles down.  Bankrupted?? I wish that was the case.  All we got was bailouts.  Not that you people know the difference between the two.


Let’s see if you know the difference.
What is the difference? You go first, then I will inform you of the answer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are still just a dancing snowflake I see.
> View attachment 5621


I like dancing.  It’s so good for your health.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Let’s see if you know the difference.
> What is the difference? You go first, then I will inform you of the answer.


I figured. Explanation is too complicated for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Let’s see if you know the difference.
> What is the difference? You go first, then I will inform you of the answer.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I figured. Explanation is too complicated for you.


And apparently for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

espola said:


> You're avoiding the truth.


What truth did I avoid?


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And apparently for you.


So you don't know the difference. Thanks for admitting. If you did, you would honor my simple request. But I would have set you straight, so you would have learned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And apparently for you.


Still stepping that avoidance I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> So you don't know the difference. Thanks for admitting. If you did, you would honor my simple request. But I would have set you straight, so you would have learned.


Fries U Pride!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still stepping that avoidance I see.


Still stepping that long winded ignorance I see.


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still stepping that avoidance I see.


He sure is. Talks about knowing the difference between bankruptcy or bailout and when you ask him...crickets. He doesn't understand, but he likes to try to make cracks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> He sure is. Talks about knowing the difference between bankruptcy or bailout and when you ask him...crickets. He doesn't understand, but he likes to try to make cracks.


He's simply a troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Neither t nor erdogan will answer questions . . . they do the avoidance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U Pride!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2019)

There is a place for lil' joe and dizzy.









						Red and Blue Economies Are Heading in Sharply Different Directions (Published 2019)
					

On the surface, there seems to be parity between Democratic-leaning and Republican-leaning metro areas, but take a closer look.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a place for lil' joe and dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it wasn’t the Russian meddling?


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So it wasn’t the Russian meddling?


Do you think the Russian meddling thing went away  just because it's not top of the news lately?  T hopes all you brain-dead trumpists are of similar mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russian meddling thing went away  just because it's not top of the news lately?  T hopes all you brain-dead trumpists are of similar mind.
> 
> View attachment 5629


Why would I think the meddling went away.  It never left.  And it’s funny that the 26 nationals set up their alleged collusion shops in 2012 when Mueller was FBI director.  Actually there were 38.


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I think the meddling went away.  It never left.  And it’s funny that the 26 nationals set up their alleged collusion shops in 2012 when Mueller was FBI director.  Actually there were 38.


So which case is it that you are trying to make here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> So which case is it that you are trying to make here?


That you people think meddling drives election results.


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That you people think meddling drives election results.


Influences.


----------



## messy (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a place for lil' joe and dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ignores some real advantages of the Red areas...much more divorce, opiates, wife-beating and obesity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2019)

Fire the mother fucking towelhead.
NOVEMBER 15TH, 2019*BREAKING: Congress Releases Messages Showing Tlaib Asked Campaign For Personal Money, Announces Investigation Into Her*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
The House Ethics Committee announced on Thursday that it is investigating Democrat Rep. Rashida Tlaib (MI) 0ver internal messages that she allegedly sent in 2018 asking her congressional campaign for money for personal expenses, which is a potential crime.

The announcement came in response to a referral that the committee received from the Office of Congressional Ethics (OCE), which alleged:
The Day After | The Ben Shapiro Show Ep. 656READ MORE





Report: Attorney General Chris Christie?READ MORE





Is Antifa Is A Terrorist Organization?YESNO
The Blue Wave That Never Came | The Matt Walsh ShowREAD MORE





Upstate NY Mayor Not Sorry For Insulting Dem VotersREAD MORE



SKIP NOWYour feedback matters.Is this advertisementrelevant to you?Yes, it is!Not reallySPONSORED




> Rep. Tlaib’s campaign committee, Rashida Tlaib for Congress, reported campaign disbursements that may not be legitimate and verifiable campaign expenditures attributable to bona fide campaign or political purposes. If Rep. Tlaib converted campaign funds from Rashida Tlaib for Congress to personal use, or if Rep. Tlaib’s campaign committee expended funds that were not attributable to bona fide campaign or political purposes, then Rep. Tlaib may have violated House rules, standards of conduct, and federal law.


The OCE recommended that Tlaib be investigated “because there is substantial reason to believe that Rep. Tlaib converted campaign funds from Rashida Tlaib for Congress to personal use or Rep. Tlaib’s campaign committee expended funds that were not attributable to bona fide campaign or political purposes.”

“Texts and emails released by the Ethics Committee show Tlaib frantically contacting members of her staff for financial help,” Fox News’ Gregg Re reported. “The OCE also attached scans of checks made out to Tlaib from her campaign, totaling thousands of dollars.”
“I am struggling financially right now. … I am sinking,” Tlaib wrote on April 4, 2018, later adding, “So I was thinking the campaign could loan me money, but Ryan said that the committee could actually pay me. I was thinking a one time payment of 5k.”

In another email dated April 27, 2018, Tlaib wrote,  “I am just not going to make it through the campaign without a stipend. With the loss of a second income to lean back on, I am requesting $2,000 per two weeks but not exceeding $12,000. The cost of living stipend is going towards much needed expenses due to campaigning that includes car maintenance, child care and other necessities.”
Fox News also highlighted a text message exchange that Tlaib had with her future chief of staff Ryan Anderson and her future senior aide Andy Goddeeris:


> Tlaib: “Sorry for the early text but do you think the campaign can still pay me a stipend until the general. Trying to get out of debt.”
> Anderson: “I think we definitely afford to do so. But we need to really clearly define your time and space if you’re also working at Sugar, the combo might draw the most concern.”
> Goddeeris: “I think if you’re going to take a salary from the campaign, which I think you should, you should think hard about whether you need to be working part time at Sugar, because if you didn’t like the media’s reaction to you taking a salary while campaigning full time you probably won’t like the story that Rashida is paying herself from the campaign while getting paid by her job.


Tlaib is no stranger to controversy as she has repeatedly been in the national spotlight over her anti-Semitic beliefs and statements.
Late this summer, Israel banned Tlaib and Democrat Rep. Ilhan Omar (MN) from entering the country, “stating that the two far-left members of Congress planned to harm Israel, increase incitement against it, and planned to meet with organizations that have expressed support for terrorism against it,” The Daily Wire reported.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2019)

It’s a start.
ALABAMA
Published 10 hours ago
*US-born Alabama woman who joined ISIS is not an American citizen, judge rules*
By Louis Casiano | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Judge rules 'ISIS bride' is not US citizen, cannot return to America*
Hoda Muthana burned her U.S. passport in 2014 when she declared herself part of the caliphate.
A federal judge ruled Thursday that an American-born woman who traveled to Syriato join the Islamic State (ISIS) group and now wants to return to her family in Alabama is not a U.S. citizen.

U.S. District Court Judge Reggie Walton dismissed a lawsuit brought by the family of Hoda Muthana to force the federal government to let her in the country.

Muthana, 25, currently lives with her 2-year-old son in a refugee camp in Syria and has since repudiated the terrorist group. A court motion said she and child, identified only as John Doe, were moved from the Roj refugee camp after receiving death threats from ISIS supporters and that their lives are in danger, The New York Times reported.
“The citizenship status of minor John Doe depends upon the status of Ms. Muthana; accordingly, regardless of the choices made by his mother, the health and survival of a young U.S. citizen depends upon the expeditious resolution of Ms. Muthana’s civil case,” the claim said.
HODA MUTHANA CASE: IS ISIS BRIDE IN ‘SIGNIFICANT' DANGER IN SYRIAN REFUGEE CAMP?

Video
In addition to dismissing a lawsuit, Walton also ruled that Muthana's father, Ahmed Ali Muthana, could not provide financial support to his daughter or grandson without being subject to charges of providing material support of terrorism.
Walton ruled that Ali Muthana, who formerly represented Yemen in the United Nations, is still a diplomat. Children born to diplomats are not granted automatic citizenship in the U.S.
Ali Muthana left his post before his daughter was born in 1994 in Hackensack, N.J., according to The Times. However, the federal government said it wasn't notified of the change until 1995 and stopped recognizing his diplomatic status only then.
Muthana's lawyer, Christina Jump, told BuzzFeed News that there was a "likely basis" to appeal Walton's ruling.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Influences.


Yes


----------



## Booter (Nov 15, 2019)

Roger Stone found guilty on all counts!  More Trump scum being brought to justice.  Good Times Nutters!!!


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2019)

Letter from a long-time Republican --
_
I am embarrassed for my party. There is no Democratic National Committee server hidden away in the Ukraine. And the moon landing really did occur. And Barack Obama really was born in Hawaii. And the Sandy Hook massacre really happened. And the Republican Party, sadly, has become a rudderless, shameless cult subjugating itself to a single amoral personality. We deserve the beating we are about to take. _









						Letter: Directionless GOP
					

I am embarrassed for my party. There is no Democratic National Committee server hidden away in the Ukraine. And the moon landing really did occur.




					www.adn.com


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2019)

Booter said:


> Roger Stone found guilty on all counts!  More Trump scum being brought to justice.  Good Times Nutters!!!


That must be especially galling to those who want to present the theory that the Mueller Investigation is dead.

And one of the guilty verdicts was for lying to Congress.


----------



## messy (Nov 15, 2019)

Stone was the sixth Trump associate convicted since the beginning of the Trump’s presidency.

Swamp, indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Stone was the sixth Trump associate convicted since the beginning of the Trump’s presidency.
> 
> Swamp, indeed.


Hillary was your best!  Everything else is fodder.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

espola said:


> That must be especially galling to those who want to present the theory that the Mueller Investigation is dead.
> 
> And one of the guilty verdicts was for lying to Congress.


That bastion of honesty.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Influences.


How many votes was it?


----------



## messy (Nov 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Stone was the sixth Trump associate convicted since the beginning of the Trump’s presidency.
> 
> Swamp, indeed.


Hard to believe. I wonder how many of Obama’s team went to jail. Anybody know?
Or Hillary? Is she in jail?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes was it?


At least one, yours.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Stone was the sixth Trump associate convicted since the beginning of the Trump’s presidency.
> 
> Swamp, indeed.


Messy, everyone is getting caught with lying bro.  Think about that.  Were all guilty of a lie and I'm sure if we all had the FBI, CIA and DOJ going through our things some of us would get in trouble as well. Stone, Flynn and a few others lied and the Manafort dude lied on his loan docs like a million other Americans did when the housing boom hit.  I saw regular school teachers buying million dollar homes.  I asked one how that happened and he said he has great credit and a got a stated, stated loan from Mr. Dimon over at Countrywide.  Some have called it a Liars loan. This country needs a bath and a re-do or a do over or a second chance


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least one, yours.


That's quite the rigging.  I voted for Gary Johnson who probably stole more votes from Hillary in Florida than the Russians did nationwide.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hard to believe. I wonder how many of Obama’s team went to jail. Anybody know?
> Or Hillary? Is she in jail?


Worse!  She lost to Trump.  Don't know who's more emotionally damaged.  You or her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's quite the rigging.  I voted for Gary Johnson who probably stole more votes from Hillary in Florida than the Russians did nationwide.


He has your full support, has since the first week in November 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Illegal Alien Crimes and Costs That the Democrats and Legacy Media Ignore
Posted at 12:30 pm on November 15, 2019 by Stu Cvrk
Share

Tweet






public domain image via ICE, https://www.dhs.gov/photo/criminal-aliens-and-immigration-fugitives-arrested-ice
Enforcement and Removal Operations officers, with assistance from federal, state and local counterparts, arrested more than 3,100 convicted criminal aliens and immigration fugitives during a six-day nationwide “Cross Check” enforcement operation.




Do Democrats like San Fran Nan and their media sycophants still caterwaul about the “manufactured border crisis” anymore? Haven’t heard that phrase much from them lately, particularly after those poor Mormon women and children were massacred by Mexican cartel sicarios the other day. But then that claim never did measure up to the facts, especially when considering crime statistics and costs associated with the massive invasion of illegal aliens.
Besides those Mormons, we also know about the tragedies of the angel parents whose children were killed by illegals – many of whom were repeat offenders. The legacy media take turns ignoring and disparaging angel families, frequently referring to them as political props for the Trump administration. Here is one example.

Gutless San Fran Nan even refused to meet with a group of Angel Moms because the political optics would not support her narrative of no funding for a border wall, as noted here.
She’s got impeachment on her mind these days and can’t be bothered with doing the country’s business, including providing for the safety and security of Americans impacted by the flood of illegal aliens from Mexico.
Here is an excellent website that keeps a running tab of serious crimes committed by illegal aliens in the US. Recommend you browse through the various categories on a periodic basis and prepare to be enraged! It is a great resource that Americans who are concerned about illegal alien crimes against Americans should regularly visit to stay informed because the legacy media will continue to obfuscate these crimes in service of the globalist Democrats’ open borders agenda.


To get further into the weeds of crimes perpetrated by illegal aliens, here is an abstract of a report by John Lott for the Crime Prevention Research Center on Arizona criminal statistics. Read this carefully, and the extrapolate the numbers for the rest of the US. This information is shocking and virtually unknown by most Americans because the legacy media avoid this topic like the plague!
Using newly released detailed data on all prisoners who entered the Arizona state prison from January 1985 through June 2017, we are able to separate non-U.S. citizens by whether they are illegal or legal residents. Unlike other studies, these data do not rely on self-reporting of criminal backgrounds. Undocumented immigrants are at least 142% more likely to be convicted of a crime than other Arizonans. They also tend to commit more serious crimes and serve 10.5% longer sentences, more likely to be classified as dangerous, and 45% more likely to be gang members than U.S. citizens.
Yet, there are several reasons that these numbers are likely to underestimate the share of crime committed by undocumented immigrants. There are dramatic differences between in the criminal histories of convicts who are U.S. citizens and undocumented immigrants.


Young convicts are especially likely to be undocumented immigrants. While undocumented immigrants from 15 to 35 years of age make up slightly over two percent of the Arizona population, they make up about eight percent of the prison population. Even after adjusting for the fact that young people commit crime at higher rates, young undocumented immigrants commit crime at twice the rate of young U.S. citizens. These undocumented immigrants also tend to commit more serious crimes.
If undocumented immigrants committed crime nationally as they do in Arizona, in 2016 they would have been responsible for over 1,000 more murders, 5,200 rapes, 8,900 robberies, 25,300 aggravated assaults, and 26,900 burglaries.
You can download and read the complete report here:
Here is the latest grisly discovery near the border:
Mexican authorities reported the discovery of a mass grave containing at least 10 bodies on the outskirts of a popular tourist port city 60 miles south of Arizona. The Saturday unearthing occurred outside Puerto Peñasco, also known as Rocky Point.
Investigative personnel from the state attorney general’s office working with a group of volunteers located the mass grave, according to local reports. Madres Buscadoras de Sonora is a group made of mothers searching for their missing children. Most are believed kidnapped and murdered by local organized crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Illegal Alien Crimes and Costs That the Democrats and Legacy Media Ignore
Posted at 12:30 pm on November 15, 2019 by Stu Cvrk
Share

Tweet






public domain image via ICE, https://www.dhs.gov/photo/criminal-aliens-and-immigration-fugitives-arrested-ice
Enforcement and Removal Operations officers, with assistance from federal, state and local counterparts, arrested more than 3,100 convicted criminal aliens and immigration fugitives during a six-day nationwide “Cross Check” enforcement operation.




Do Democrats like San Fran Nan and their media sycophants still caterwaul about the “manufactured border crisis” anymore? Haven’t heard that phrase much from them lately, particularly after those poor Mormon women and children were massacred by Mexican cartel sicarios the other day. But then that claim never did measure up to the facts, especially when considering crime statistics and costs associated with the massive invasion of illegal aliens.
Besides those Mormons, we also know about the tragedies of the angel parents whose children were killed by illegals – many of whom were repeat offenders. The legacy media take turns ignoring and disparaging angel families, frequently referring to them as political props for the Trump administration. Here is one example.

Gutless San Fran Nan even refused to meet with a group of Angel Moms because the political optics would not support her narrative of no funding for a border wall, as noted here.
She’s got impeachment on her mind these days and can’t be bothered with doing the country’s business, including providing for the safety and security of Americans impacted by the flood of illegal aliens from Mexico.
Here is an excellent website that keeps a running tab of serious crimes committed by illegal aliens in the US. Recommend you browse through the various categories on a periodic basis and prepare to be enraged! It is a great resource that Americans who are concerned about illegal alien crimes against Americans should regularly visit to stay informed because the legacy media will continue to obfuscate these crimes in service of the globalist Democrats’ open borders agenda.


To get further into the weeds of crimes perpetrated by illegal aliens, here is an abstract of a report by John Lott for the Crime Prevention Research Center on Arizona criminal statistics. Read this carefully, and the extrapolate the numbers for the rest of the US. This information is shocking and virtually unknown by most Americans because the legacy media avoid this topic like the plague!
Using newly released detailed data on all prisoners who entered the Arizona state prison from January 1985 through June 2017, we are able to separate non-U.S. citizens by whether they are illegal or legal residents. Unlike other studies, these data do not rely on self-reporting of criminal backgrounds. Undocumented immigrants are at least 142% more likely to be convicted of a crime than other Arizonans. They also tend to commit more serious crimes and serve 10.5% longer sentences, more likely to be classified as dangerous, and 45% more likely to be gang members than U.S. citizens.
Yet, there are several reasons that these numbers are likely to underestimate the share of crime committed by undocumented immigrants. There are dramatic differences between in the criminal histories of convicts who are U.S. citizens and undocumented immigrants.


Young convicts are especially likely to be undocumented immigrants. While undocumented immigrants from 15 to 35 years of age make up slightly over two percent of the Arizona population, they make up about eight percent of the prison population. Even after adjusting for the fact that young people commit crime at higher rates, young undocumented immigrants commit crime at twice the rate of young U.S. citizens. These undocumented immigrants also tend to commit more serious crimes.
If undocumented immigrants committed crime nationally as they do in Arizona, in 2016 they would have been responsible for over 1,000 more murders, 5,200 rapes, 8,900 robberies, 25,300 aggravated assaults, and 26,900 burglaries.
You can download and read the complete report here:
Here is the latest grisly discovery near the border:
Mexican authorities reported the discovery of a mass grave containing at least 10 bodies on the outskirts of a popular tourist port city 60 miles south of Arizona. The Saturday unearthing occurred outside Puerto Peñasco, also known as Rocky Point.
Investigative personnel from the state attorney general’s office working with a group of volunteers located the mass grave, according to local reports. Madres Buscadoras de Sonora is a group made of mothers searching for their missing children. Most are believed kidnapped and murdered by local organized crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Army 1st Lt. Clint Lorance released from Leavenworth prison after Trump grants clemency
					

Army 1st Lt. Clint Lorance, one of two Army officers granted clemency Friday by President Trump, was released from prison in Kansas on Friday night and reunited with family members, according to his lawyer.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Nov 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Messy, everyone is getting caught with lying bro.  Think about that.  Were all guilty of a lie and I'm sure if we all had the FBI, CIA and DOJ going through our things some of us would get in trouble as well. Stone, Flynn and a few others lied and the Manafort dude lied on his loan docs like a million other Americans did when the housing boom hit.  I saw regular school teachers buying million dollar homes.  I asked one how that happened and he said he has great credit and a got a stated, stated loan from Mr. Dimon over at Countrywide.  Some have called it a Liars loan. This country needs a bath and a re-do or a do over or a second chance


I'm sure I'm just forgetting, then, all those people that went to jail behind the Whitewater, email server, Benghazi, Monicagate investigations.
Wait, what?!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has your full support, has since the first week in November 2016.


You read like your dad.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm sure I'm just forgetting, then, all those people that went to jail behind the Whitewater, email server, Benghazi, Monicagate investigations.
> Wait, what?!


Look who was in charge Messy.  Now that The Lion Trump is, he's cleaning house in DC and that Bear is severely wounded and is very pissed off, and will do whatever it takes to kill the Lion King.  However, Trump The Lion has his Eric Holder now.  Wait until Obama's team gets dispositioned under oath. Have you ever been to one?  How about the mediation process?  Some attorneys are the biggest assholes I know.  But when you need one, you call one....too funny!!!!  New Sheriff in town to drain the swamp Messy. He won on that, remember? It's what he's been saying forever.  Listen to the tapes.  Why is America surprised?  Trump is America in so many ways for better and for worse.  He has a little good and a whole lotta bad (lol), just like you and me bro.  My past liberal attorney friends & teacher friends from FB treated some us worse than Trump has to others.  "If you voted for Trump you are hated forever, I will dislike you and we will no longer be friends."  I'm not making this up.  Look at all of you on this forum.  Were Americans first, never forget that. The folks didn't elect Trump for his morals did they? He won because he said he was going to clean up the swamp monsters and bring lot's of jobs so we can all make lot's of $$$$$ just like the Lion Mr Trump.  We don't have to act like him or talk like him.  It's all about money and capitalism and I want some of that dough too.  Welcome to America bro  The hypocrisy on both sides is too funny


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Huspola You locked yourself in the safe zone with Hilz to heal in November of 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Look who was in charge Messy.  Now that The Lion Trump is, he's cleaning house in DC and that Bear is pissed off and will do whatever it takes to knock the Lion King out.  However, Trump has his Eric Holder now.  Wait until Obama's team gets dispositioned under oath.  Have you ever been to one?  How about the mediation process?  Some attorneys are the biggest assholes I know.  But when you need one, you call one....too funny!!!!  New Sheriff in town to drain the swamp Messy. He won on that, remember? It's what he's been saying forever.  Listen to the tapes.  Why is America surprised?  Trump is America in so many ways for better and for worse.  He has a little good and a whole lotta bad (lol), just like you and me bro.  My past liberal attorneys  & teacher friends from FB treated some us worse than Trump has to others.  "If you voted for Trump you are hated forever, I will dislike you and we will no longer be friends."  I'm not making this up.  Look at all of you on this forum.  Were Americans first, never forget that. The folks didn't elect Trump for his morals did they? He won because he said he was going to clean up the swamp monsters and bring lot's of jobs so we can all make lot's of $$$$$ just like Mr Trump.  It's all about money and capitalism.  Welcome to America bro  The hypocrisy on both sides is too funny


Messy is all about money and capitalism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Letter from a long-time Republican --
> 
> _I am embarrassed for my party. There is no Democratic National Committee server hidden away in the Ukraine. And the moon landing really did occur. And Barack Obama really was born in Hawaii. And the Sandy Hook massacre really happened. And the Republican Party, sadly, has become a rudderless, shameless cult subjugating itself to a single amoral personality. We deserve the beating we are about to take. _
> 
> ...


Your former party is embarrassed by you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Obama is and was truly a POS.
MAGA
BLOG

HEADLINES





*Trump’s war crimes pardons raise eyebrows *





JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 1:01 pm on November 16, 2019 
While I’m sure many people were expecting this to happen, there’s still quite a bit of justifiable controversy over the President’s decision yesterday to issue pardons to two members of the American military and restore the rank of a third who was previously convicted of a war crime. Trump’s reputation as a strong advocate for our military is well known, but some of the details behind the actions of two of these troops are beyond disturbing. (NPR)
ADVERTISEMENT



> President Trump has issued pardons for two Army officers accused of war crimes in Afghanistan and restored the rank of a Navy SEAL who was acquitted of murder in Iraq…
> The officers include 1st Lt. Clint Lorance who has served six years of a 19-year sentence on two charges of second-degree murder and obstruction of justice after ordering his soldiers to open fire on three unarmed men in Afghanistan, killing two of them. He had been convicted in 2013.
> 
> The other pardoned officer is Maj. Matthew Golsteyn, a West Point graduate, who was awaiting trial for allegedly murdering a suspected Afghan bombmaker in 2010. The trial was scheduled for next year.


The third service member, the one who had his rank restored, was Special Warfare Operator Chief Edward Gallagher, a Navy SEAL. I’ve written about Gallagher before, specifically when his trial ended with all but one of the charges against him being dropped. In this case, the President probably isn’t too far out of line in restoring his rank. 
ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

This guy’s option matters.
*Barr: Democrats Have Tried To ‘Sabotage’ Trump Presidency*
November 16th, 2019




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messy is all about money and capitalism.


Messy The Great Poser.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russian meddling thing went away  just because it's not top of the news lately?  T hopes all you brain-dead trumpists are of similar mind.
> 
> View attachment 5629



*Oh....Poor Robert Mueller......sitting in his dark mahogany paneled " Satan room " ooops..." State room "*
*tweeting out crap as he gulps whiskey and contemplates at what point the TRUTH will actually come out !!!
He can just kiss his long past questionable Military Medals/Honors and face the TRUTH that he is a 
filthy dirty Cop who WILL BE exposed sooner or later....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama is and was truly a POS.
> MAGA
> BLOG
> 
> ...


This is not endearing t to the rank and file military.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is not endearing t to the rank and file military.



*YOU are an IDIOT.....*
*What he did will endear him .....and expose the sickos who*
*hate the Military...

Now go on and keep thumbing thru your well worn 
Saul Alinsky book.......*


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is not endearing t to the rank and file military.


Especially since in these cases the crimes were initially reported the rank and file.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is not endearing t to the rank and file military.


How would you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Especially since in these cases the crimes were initially reported the rank and file.


Collaborators, like you.
See what happens when you lets queers in?


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Look who was in charge Messy.  Now that The Lion Trump is, he's cleaning house in DC and that Bear is severely wounded and is very pissed off, and will do whatever it takes to kill the Lion King.  However, Trump The Lion has his Eric Holder now.  Wait until Obama's team gets dispositioned under oath. Have you ever been to one?  How about the mediation process?  Some attorneys are the biggest assholes I know.  But when you need one, you call one....too funny!!!!  New Sheriff in town to drain the swamp Messy. He won on that, remember? It's what he's been saying forever.  Listen to the tapes.  Why is America surprised?  Trump is America in so many ways for better and for worse.  He has a little good and a whole lotta bad (lol), just like you and me bro.  My past liberal attorney friends & teacher friends from FB treated some us worse than Trump has to others.  "If you voted for Trump you are hated forever, I will dislike you and we will no longer be friends."  I'm not making this up.  Look at all of you on this forum.  Were Americans first, never forget that. The folks didn't elect Trump for his morals did they? He won because he said he was going to clean up the swamp monsters and bring lot's of jobs so we can all make lot's of $$$$$ just like the Lion Mr Trump.  We don't have to act like him or talk like him.  It's all about money and capitalism and I want some of that dough too.  Welcome to America bro  The hypocrisy on both sides is too funny


Is this character being created by the same person who does 4nos?


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Collaborators, like you.
> See what happens when you lets queers in?


Did you intend that to make sense?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messy is all about money and capitalism.


Everyone has DC "Deep State" all wrong."  DC stands for, "Deep Capitalism."  Everyone who can physically work, should work their ass off to earn their fair share.  That is how one should provide for his family.  No excuses where I come from unless you have some health issues or lost a leg or arm in the wars that DC got us into.  It's hard for me to believe in socialism right now.  I need someone to explain it better to me.

*Platinum Update: * A friend PM this. I hope this isn't socialisms, please no, God no......…

*Another platinum edit update.......l*ook at the size of that dudes feet........Shawshank anyone?????  I would have thrown myself off that roof instead of getting beers for the fellas.  The sisters were still attacking Mr Robbins for a few more years...…

*More Pics...….*

Prison life is rough, ask Andy!!!!  Watch out for Roosters!!!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Is this character being created by the same person who does 4nos?


*Nope....I only have one login liar...unlike you.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your former party is embarrassed by you.


Your party thinks and does as t dictates, fall in line, t first, no swaying from the ranks, no questions asked. Fascism 101


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Is this character being created by the same person who does 4nos?


I call aff.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I call aff.


Maybe, but all the previous aff characters spoke with pretty much the same voice, and it was smarter than those two.  Of course, one can always play down, right?  Harder to play up unless the previous foundation was set low deliberately in anticipation of the change.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like t's old service injuries (bone spurs, VD) may be acting up so he can claim medical problems and quietly retire to Florida and hope the NY authorities can't trace him very quickly.









						President Trump's medical exam was unscheduled, source said
					

President Donald Trump underwent a "quick exam and labs" as part of his annual physical exam on Saturday, out of anticipation of a "very busy 2020," the White House said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nope....I only have one login liar...unlike you.*


It's just me guys


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

What a piece of shit.
The NFL deserves what they got for bending over,
Last Update 9 mins ago
*Colin Kaepernick switches workout location at last minute, reps hit NFL over 'process'*
By David Aaro | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Fox News Flash top headlines for Nov. 16*
Fox News Flash top headlines for Nov. 16 are here. Check out what's clicking on Foxnews.com
Representatives for former San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick called an audible less than an hour before he was scheduled to work out for 25 NFL teams Saturday, moving the session to a high school football field in Riverdale, Ga. from the Atlanta Falcons training facility in Flowery Branch, 60 miles away.

Kaepernick threw passes for about 40 minutes to free agent receivers Bruce Ellington, Brice Butler, Jordan Veasy and Ari Werts before signing autographs for hundreds of fans gathered in the end zone.

"I've been ready for three years. I've been denied for three years," Kaepernick told reporters at the conclusion of a bizarre day. "... We are waiting for the 32 owners, 32 teams and [NFL Commissioner] Roger Goodell to stop running. Stop running from the truth, stop running from the people."
REPORT: MASON RUDOLPH WON'T FILE CRIMINAL CHARGES AGAINST MYLES GARRETT
The Associated Press reported that six team representatives made it to the new location, including Philadelphia Eagles vice president of football operations Andrew Berry. It appeared the Jets, Redskins and Chiefs also had someone in attendance.

The relocated workout was pushed back an hour to 4 p.m. ET, possibly to give NFL scouts time to make it to the new location. However, the AP reported that a number of scouts had already gone inside the Falcons' facility when word came of the change, while dozens of media had been set up in fenced-off parking nearby.
Former NFL head coaches Hue Jackson and Joe Philbin had been set to run the drills.
In a statement tweeted by Schefter, Kaepernick reps Ben Meiselas and Jeff Nalley said the change in location to facilitate "a transparent and open process."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe, but all the previous aff characters spoke with pretty much the same voice, and it was smarter than those two.  Of course, one can always play down, right?  Harder to play up unless the previous foundation was set low deliberately in anticipation of the change.


You are pretty smart if you do say so yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are pretty smart if you do say so yourself.


That's funny coming from one of those who claim to be smarter than scientist, doctors, generals, professors, the BLM, NFL owners, police, the US intelligence agencies, the EPA, judges, etc. etc.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are pretty smart if you do say so yourself.


I don't like talking down to people, but in your case it is unavoidable.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2019)

A comment I read today somewhere on the net said that t tweeting insulting and intimidating insults about Amb, Yovanovich while she was testifying about feeling intimidated by him put some of his supporters in a tough situation.  They were willing to shred tradition, the law , and the Constitution in order to keep t in office, but they didn't want to look like they were being played for fools by t and made to look like idiots.

Waiting to see what effect it has on our local bunch of idiots-in-waiting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

espola said:


> A comment I read today somewhere on the net said that t tweeting insulting and intimidating insults about Amb, Yovanovich while she was testifying about feeling intimidated by him put some of his supporters in a tough situation.  They were willing to shred tradition, the law , and the Constitution in order to keep t in office, but they didn't want to look like they were being played for fools by t and made to look like idiots.
> 
> Waiting to see what effect it has on our local bunch of idiots-in-waiting.


He probably got tired of her saying Ummm.


----------



## messy (Nov 16, 2019)

The thing about Trump is that he’s dirty. That’s why all his people go to jail. Crooked as the day is long. Judgements for fraud, settlements for racial discrimination, all his close advisers quit or end up in jail. You may like that about him, as many of you do, but we’ve never seen anything like it...ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The thing about Trump is that he’s dirty. That’s why all his people go to jail. Crooked as the day is long. Judgements for fraud, settlements for racial discrimination, all his close advisers quit or end up in jail. You may like that about him, as many of you do, but we’ve never seen anything like it...ever.


How did you people let this goofball win?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2019)

HOMELAND SECURITY
Published 6 hours ago
*Nearly 80,000 immigrants approved for DACA have arrest records, USCIS report finds*





 By Adam Shaw | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Trump urges Supreme Court to strike down DACA*
The high court prepares to hear a set of lawsuits challenging the president's effort to end the Obama-era program. Fox News senior judicial analyst Judge Andrew Napolitano offers insight.
Nearly 80,000 immigrants approved for the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA)program, which shields those who came to the country illegally as minors from deportation, have an arrest record -- including arrests for violent or sexual offenses.

The data released Saturday by U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) shows only arrests or apprehensions for a criminal offense or an immigration-related civil offense and does not take into account whether there was a conviction, acquittal, dismissal or a lessening of charges.

TRUMP BLASTS 'TOTALLY ILLEGAL' DACA ORDER, SAYS OBAMA DIDN'T HAVE THE RIGHT TO SIGN IT
The report finds that of the nearly 889,000 applicants for the DACA program, 110,000 had arrest records. Of the more than 765,000 approved for DACA, 79,398 had arrest records. Of that number, 67,861 were arrested before their most recent DACA approval, while 15,903 were arrested after their most recent approval.
The offenses incurred by DACA requestors who were arrested before their most recent approval include battery (3,421), assault (3,308), burglary, breaking and entering (1,471), rape (62), murder (15) and theft or larceny (7,926). The largest population arrested were suspected of driving-related offenses excluding DUIs (23,305) and immigration-related offenses (12,968.)

The report comes as the Obama-era program’s constitutionality is under examination at the Supreme Court. Oral arguments in the case began this week.
“As DACA continues to be the subject of both public discourse and ongoing litigation, USCIS remains committed to ensuring transparency and that the American people are informed about those receiving DACA,” USCIS Acting Director Ken Cuccinelli said in a statement.
“This agency is obligated to continue accepting DACA requests from illegal aliens as a direct result of the previous administration’s decision to circumvent the laws as passed by Congress. We hope this data provides a better sense of the reality of those granted the privilege of a temporary deferral of removal action and work authorization under DACA,” he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

NOVEMBER 17TH, 2019*AG Barr Explains Why Conservatives Are At A Fundamental Disadvantage To Leftists*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
Attorney General William Barr highlighted on Friday during the Federalist Society’s 2019 National Lawyers Convention in Washington, D.C., the reason why conservatives are at a fundamental disadvantage when it comes to fighting the political Left.

“This highlights a basic disadvantage that conservatives have always had in contesting the political issues of the day. It was adverted to by the old, curmudgeonly Federalist, Fisher Ames, in an essay during the early years of the Republic,” Barr said. “In any age, the so-called progressives treat politics as their religion. Their holy mission is to use the coercive power of the State to remake man and society in their own image, according to an abstract ideal of perfection. Whatever means they use are therefore justified because, by definition, they are a virtuous people pursing a deific end. They are willing to use any means necessary to gain momentary advantage in achieving their end, regardless of collateral consequences and the systemic implications. They never ask whether the actions they take could be justified as a general rule of conduct, equally applicable to all sides.”



“Conservatives, on the other hand, do not seek an earthly paradise. We are interested in preserving over the long run the proper balance of freedom and order necessary for healthy development of natural civil society and individual human flourishing,” Barr continued. “This means that we naturally test the propriety and wisdom of action under a ‘rule of law’ standard. The essence of this standard is to ask what the overall impact on society over the long run if the action we are taking, or principle we are applying in a given circumstance, was universalized — that is, would it be good for society over the long haul if this was done in all like circumstances?”
In a section of his prepared remarks, which he skipped over, Barr added, “For these reasons, conservatives tend to have more scruple over their political tactics and rarely feel that the ends justify the means. And this is as it should be, but there is no getting around the fact that this puts conservatives at a disadvantage when facing progressive holy far, especially when doing so under the weight of a hyper-partisan media.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

A Woke Student at the University of Michigan Tears Up and Trashes a Conservative Display. His Reason is Terrifying
Posted at 6:57 pm on November 16, 2019 by Alex Parker
Share

Tweet

[Screenshot from Turning Point USA at University of Michigan, framed, 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560925841379855



]



At the University of Michigan, a crime was committed against Turning Point USA.


Specifically, it regarded the organization’s table, as set up at the University of Michigan.
The whole thing was a classic case of woke activism, formerly known as “$%@?! behavior.” Oh, and also “vandalism.”
Turning Point President Austin McIntosh caught the ordeal on tape. Or, _phone._
The nearly-five-minute video — which has garnered over 3 million views on Facebook — shows the young culprit rip items from the hands of a fellow student, dump a bowl of candy onto the ground, take bags of cookies, destroy a poster-board sign, and throw the sign and cookies into a garbage can.
He says, disturbingly, “Recording me don’t make me feel no type of way, so you can keep doing it.”
Austin replies, “The police will like it, though.”
Now here’s the main reason I wanted to cover this story…




A female student tells the vandal what he’s doing is against the law.


_What did he have to say to that?_
Peer with me, if you will, into the consciousness of some within a woke generation.


This was his response..
Here’s what a guy _in college said:_


> “You know what’s also against the law? Hate speech.”


When I was in 3rd grade, every student in my class knew a founding principle of America was free speech. Which meant — by definition, of course — all speech.
Back to the video:
Students accuse the man trumped by third graders of Trump Derangement Syndrome.
He continues to steal things, tear up things, and throw things into the trash.
A female student comes up and seemingly defends him.
To a girl at the table, the sympathizer offers, “Of course you’re so scared, white woman.”
Recounting the incident — which occurred at the end of October — Austin shared the following with The Daily Wire:


> “Through meetings with some university officials, I was told if I would’ve gotten physical with him, I would’ve been subject to punishment even though I was defending my stuff.”


He also pondered the trajectory of those across the aisle:




> “I feel like the Left is so intolerant of other ideas, other beliefs, and intellectual diversity. They can’t stand to hear another opinion.”


Austin called the police on the bully. They chased him ’til he got away.
Here’s more from TDW:


> McIntosh later met with Sarah Daniels, associate dean of students, as well as Robbie Abdelhoq, the formal conflict resolution pathways program manager for the Office of Student Conflict Resolution, who allegedly told the TPUSA leader that the vandal could be made to take “an anger management class, or write an apology letter.”
> McIntosh wants more than that. He told The Daily Wire that there should be “restitution” for the damaged and discarded materials, and perhaps “suspension” for the vandal.


On campus, Austin anticipates a disappointing end:


> On the university side of things, I honestly don’t expect much. There have been other situations on our campus, like intolerance toward conservative students, and they don’t seem to do a whole lot. I think it starts at the top. Look at President [Mark] Schlissel – he sent out emails when Donald Trump won about how he thought it was ironic that conservative students felt targeted or harassed on campus. I don’t think the university is very protective of their conservative minority students on campus. At most, my guess is that they’re going to put him in some sort of anger management class, but I’ll be pushing for suspension and restitution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

Jesse Watters: So What If Yovanovitch Was Fired, ‘Under Obama, Ambassadors Were Coming Back in Body Bags’
Posted at 6:30 pm on November 16, 2019 by Nick Arama
Share

Tweet






_Screenshot from this video_




One of the people on Fox News who it would be fair to say probably doesn’t hold back too much is Jesse Watters. 
He let loose with his opinion about the impeachment hearings so far and what he thought about the testimony of former Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch. Yovanovitch seemed to have no real reason to be there because she didn’t seem to have any knowledge about the alleged phone call or the issues in question. 

The only reason she seemed to have been called by Democrats was to suggest that President Donald Trump was a mean boss and had wrongly removed her from her position as ambassador. But a president can remove an ambassador for any reason or no reason. So it pretty much just sounds like sour grapes from her, with the Democrats using her. 


Watters let loose during a discussion on “The Five” with Juan Williams. 
Williams mentioned that President Donald Trump had spoken of Yovanovitch in a call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. He said that she felt smeared when Trump said negative things about her to Zelensky. 


> Benny
> 
> ✔@bennyjohnson
> https://twitter.com/bennyjohnson/status/1195485028010151936
> ...



10.3K people are talking about this






Watters said, “Oh, poor baby. When Obama got into office, he fired all the ambassadors and replaced them at will. He can do whatever he wants, all presidents can. Under Obama, ambassadors were coming back in body bags. Now everyone’s upset because one got fired? So what? People get fired all the time, it doesn’t make a difference. Witness tampering? Really?” 


Watters was referencing Ambassador Chris Stevens who was killed in Benghazi after the Obama administration failed to provide proper security before and during the attack, and then lied about it afterward. 
Watters also pointed to the questionable contacts between Schiff and the whistleblower that Schiff was not honest about with the public and which the whistleblower did not reveal to the ICIG despite being required to on the form he signed and swore to. “Schiff colluded with the whistleblower, that’s witness tampering,” Watters contended. 
He mocked the Democrats’ claims. “Freezing aid for a blink of an eye? That’s a bribe? Tweeting is now an impeachable offense? That’s witness tampering?”


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> The thing about Trump is that he’s dirty. That’s why all his people go to jail. Crooked as the day is long. Judgements for fraud, settlements for racial discrimination, all his close advisers quit or end up in jail. You may like that about him, as many of you do, but we’ve never seen anything like it...ever.


Messy, Trump is a dirty little man, I'll give you that.  Great insight btw. Now, what will you say about the others ? Clinton? Interns?  Fantasy Island for men who are rich and still acting like teenagers.  How about DC Bush, Cheney, Powell, RumsFed (BTW, RumsFed has no heart) WMD?  Obama?  No dirt on him so we can go right to Lion Mr Trump, the nastiest business man ever to live.  However, Sheriff Barr is now Eric Holder.  The other side will now see some folks go to jail too.  My bet on the next group will not go to jail for the lying trap, but will go to jail for the actual crime there accused for, not the other way around.

*Platinum Edit Update:*  Rev Al Sharpton is making $1,000,000 a year running his successful charity business.  I heard but can't confirm he's starting a non profit girls soccer club in the Bronx as well........"Play with Al and keep your game Sharp"


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you people let this goofball win?


It happens sometimes, when people are angry and lose their way. Hugo Chavez, Benito Mussolini.
I’m sure there are many other examples.


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Messy, Trump is a dirty little man, I'll give you that.  Great insight btw. Now, what will you say about the others ? Clinton? Interns?  Fantasy Island for men who are rich and still acting like teenagers.  How about DC Bush, Cheney, Powell, RumsFed (BTW, RumsFed has no heart) WMD?  Obama?  No dirt on him so we can go right to Lion Mr Trump, the nastiest business man ever to live.  However, Sheriff Barr is now Eric Holder.  The other side will now see some folks go to jail too.  My bet on the next group will not go to jail for the lying trap, but will go to jail for the actual crime there accused for, not the other way around.
> 
> *Platinum Edit Update:*  Rev Al Sharpton is making $1,000,000 a year running his successful charity business.  I heard but can't confirm he's starting a non profit girls soccer club in the Bronx as well........"Play with Al and keep your game Sharp"


Huh?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


Huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> It happens sometimes, when people are angry and lose their way. Hugo Chavez, Benito Mussolini.
> I’m sure there are many other examples.


Obama


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He probably got tired of her saying Ummm.


I see you are content to stick with looking like an idiot.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

Before the Lion Mr Trump upset Hillary, my former liberal attorney friends on FB and my teacher friends were all in for HRC in 2016, especially on FB.   They let everyone know that HRC was on her way to be the first female president ever.  It was a lock.  Will, Hillary got lazy and left middle America alone and focused on the wrong things.  That is why she lost.  When she lost, my FB friends went crazy.  This old attorney friend sent this to my right ringer friend and it was on.  So sad  Two childhood friends no more because the attorney said this:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

*Emails: Open Society Kept Alleged ‘Whistleblower’ Eric Ciaramella Updated on George Soros’s Personal Ukraine Activities*





PAUL J. RICHARDS/AFP/GettyAARON KLEIN17 Nov 20192,461
13:25
*Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower, received emails about Ukraine policy from a top director at George Soros’s Open Society Foundations.*
The emails informed Ciaramella and a handful of other Obama administration foreign policy officials about Soros’s whereabouts, the contents of Soros’s private meetings about Ukraine and a future meeting the billionaire activist was holding with the prime minister of Ukraine.


A primary recipient of the Open Society emails along with Ciaramella was then-Assistant Secretary of State for European Affairs Victoria Nuland, who played a central role in the anti-Trump dossier affair. Nuland, with whom Ciaramella worked closely, received updates on Ukraine issues from dossier author Christopher Steele in addition to her direct role in facilitating the dossier within the Obama administration.

The emails spotlight Soros’s access to national security officials under the Obama administration on the matter of Ukraine.
In one instance, Jeff Goldstein, senior policy analyst for Eurasia at the Open Society Foundations, sent a June 9, 2016 email to Nuland and Ciaramella, who were the missive’s primary recipients.

CC’d were three other State Department officials involved in European affairs, including Alexander Kasanof who worked at the U.S. embassy in Kiev.

The message read:


> I wanted to let you know that Mr. Soros met with Johannes Hahn in Brussels earlier today. One of the issues he raised was concern over the decision to delay the visa liberalization for Georgia and the implications for Ukraine.


The email revealed that “GS” – meaning Soros – “is also meeting [Georgian] President [Giorgi] Margvelashvili today and speaking with PM Groyman,” referring to Ukrainian Prime Minister Volodymyr Groysman.
The email stated that Soros told Hahn “that Ukrainian civil society is concerned that without reciprocity from the EU for steps Ukraine has taken to put in place sensitive anti-corruption and anti-discrimination legislation and institutions it will not be possible to continue to use the leverage of EU instruments and policies to maintain pressure for reforms in the future.”

Soros also “urged Hahn to advocate with member states to move ahead with visa liberalization for Ukraine,” the email related.
“I’m sure you’ve been working this issue hard; if you have any thoughts on how this is likely to play out or where particular problems lie I’d appreciate if you could let us know,” the email concluded.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

*Colin Kaepernick Wears ‘Kunta Kinte’ T-Shirt After Ditching NFL-Organized Workout*




Getty Images/Carmen MandatoWARNER TODD HUSTON17 Nov 201913,428
2:36
*Colin Kaepernick abruptly canceled the workout the NFL scheduled for him Saturday, and instead worked out at a local Atlanta high school wearing a shirt comparing himself to a slave.*
The former San Francisco 49ers quarterback has not played since the end of the 2016 season, the same season he began protesting against the country as the national anthem played. But his exclusion from pro football has been a focus of attention as supporters claim he has been “blackballed” from the league for his extreme, left-wing activism.


> Clay Travis
> 
> ✔@ClayTravis
> https://twitter.com/ClayTravis/status/1196111341049851909
> ...



2,770 people are talking about this





Finally, last week, the NFL announced that it had scheduled a workout for Kaepernick so that the league could get a look to see if he has remained at peak playing form during this three-year absence from the field.
However, while initially welcomed by Kaepernick, communications about the plans for the workout grew tense between the player and the league. Ultimately, Kaepernick canceled the workout only a half-hour before it was scheduled, reportedly because he was barred from bringing his own film crew.

Instead of attending the workout the NFL had planned, Kaepernick performed a workout of his own at a local Atlanta high school. But as he took the field at Charles Drew High School in Riverdale, the millionaire player was seen wearing a shirt with the name “Kunta Kinte” emblazoned across it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Before the Lion Mr Trump upset Hillary, my former liberal attorney friends on FB and my teacher friends were all in for HRC in 2016, especially on FB.   They let everyone know that HRC was on her way to be the first female president ever.  It was a lock.  Will, Hillary got lazy and left middle America alone and focused on the wrong things.  That is why she lost.  When she lost, my FB friends went crazy.  This old attorney friend sent this to my right ringer friend and it was on.  So sad  Two childhood friends no more because the attorney said this:
> 
> View attachment 5653


Liberals are fucking crazy, especially attorneys. 
Libs don’t get their way and they lose it every time.
Trump 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2019)

Then something strange happened - the thing that is making this all seem so silly - the small details became onerous, so onerous that they became the main event.

The Trump administration reportedly started tossing around removing the tariffs in exchange for some agricultural purchases, and suddenly we were all supposed to get excited about a deal that only promised to get soybean purchases back to where they were before this mess even started - as if they were the point of starting a trade war in the first place.

And the more desperate the Trump administration becomes to eke out some kind of win in the midst of a darkening political situation, the more it will try to make small victories seem like big ones. Or what is shaping up to be a total non-victory seem like the thing we came here to do in the first place. China, for its part, is digging its heels in too.









						While you weren't looking, the trade war with China went off the rails
					

President Donald Trump's 1-1/2-year trade war with China has hurt the US economy, but America is ending up right back where we started.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Question of the day -- t recently said "Give me a big victory --  Please".

He said that in (choose one)

A.  Virginia
B.  Kentucky
C.  Louisiana
D.  All of the above.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then something strange happened - the thing that is making this all seem so silly - the small details became onerous, so onerous that they became the main event.
> 
> The Trump administration reportedly started tossing around removing the tariffs in exchange for some agricultural purchases, and suddenly we were all supposed to get excited about a deal that only promised to get soybean purchases back to where they were before this mess even started - as if they were the point of starting a trade war in the first place.
> 
> ...


Let’s not forget the near doubling of the national debt.  Lol!!  You people crack me up.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

San Diego connection to the GOP slime-fest -- Doug Manchester was today asked to withdraw from the process of nomination as Ambassador to Bahamas when word got out that he was asked by the GOP for a $500,000 contribution, had his wife send a down payment ($100,000) in her name, and promised the rest upon successful confirmation -- "Once confirmed, I our family will respond!"  









						Possible pay-to-play scheme for ambassador role in Trump administration uncovered by CBS News
					

Emails obtained by CBS News show Trump's nominee for ambassador to the Bahamas was asked by the RNC to donate half a million dollars as his confirmation in the Senate hung in the balance




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> San Diego connection to the GOP slime-fest -- Doug Manchester was today asked to withdraw from the process of nomination as Ambassador to Bahamas when word got out that he was asked by the GOP for a $500,000 contribution, had his wife send a down payment ($100,000) in her name, and promised the rest upon successful confirmation -- "Once confirmed, I our family will respond!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You are regurgitating Democratic talking points......*
*Try the TRUTH for once...
His WIFE made the donation separate from him.....and the documentation is as CLEAR as can be.*
*Nice try Shitt for Brains.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> San Diego connection to the GOP slime-fest -- Doug Manchester was today asked to withdraw from the process of nomination as Ambassador to Bahamas when word got out that he was asked by the GOP for a $500,000 contribution, had his wife send a down payment ($100,000) in her name, and promised the rest upon successful confirmation -- "Once confirmed, I our family will respond!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr McCain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

Another lying whore on the left.

BLOG

HEADLINES





*And the ACLU award for courage goes to… Christine Blasey Ford *
KAREN TOWNSEND  Posted at 10:01 pm on November 18, 2019 
Christine Blasey Ford has been awarded for her attempt to derail the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. The ACLU of Southern California presented her with the Rodger Baldwin Courage Award on Sunday.
ADVERTISEMENT



In September 2018, Blasey Ford testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee that in 1982, when both were teenagers, Brett Kavanaugh attempted to rape her during a house party in suburban Maryland. She described a traumatic experience – she claimed Kavanaugh pinned her down, groped her and then tried to undress her, and held his hand over her mouth so that she couldn’t scream for help. Kavanaugh vigorously and emotionally denied that this happened during his senate hearing.

This all played out during the height of the #MeToo movement. Blasey Ford became an overnight celebrity – a face of the movement. The lefties couldn’t praise her enough, as they were desperate to jam up a Supreme Court nomination by President Trump. It was reported that Senator Feinstein (ranking member on the committee) recommended an attorney for her. After the circus left town at the conclusion of the nomination process and Kavanaugh was seated on the Supreme Court, Blasey Ford was richly rewarded for her effort with online donations.

After mostly staying away from the spotlight, Blasey Ford emerged to accept her award in Beverly Hills. Her acceptance speech is as you might have expected. She did, though, voice surprise at the level of pushback she received. That is odd, to me anyway, because she is a Psychologist – a professor of psychology at Palo Alto University in Northern California. Wouldn’t she have an idea of the workings of the human brain and emotions? Surely she was given a heads up from her attorneys that she would be attacked from Kavanaugh supporters. And, she was a known participant in anti-Trump marches so she was aware of the political environment. In other words, it’s pretty hard to believe she was so naive to not anticipate pushback.
ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another lying whore on the left.


What lies?


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


*Check YOUR History and compare......*


----------



## Imtired (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


Is Sheriff Joe an Incel?  Would explain his rage towards women......


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

*Imtired is reasserting his insecurities....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


All of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Is Sheriff Joe an Incel?  Would explain his rage towards women......


Women? Are you a woman? That is explains everything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

Today on his way out off the White House (going where? I wonder - Camp David?  Maralago?  Moscow?) he passed up the Presidential privilege to say nothing and instead shouted words at the WH press corps like he usually does.  Except -- this time he took along prepared notes (and of course he cluelessly held them out where everyone could see them) --



Do we have enough handwriting samples to know if t wrote that himself?  It's definitely his Sharpie style, but usually his signatures on documents are pretty much illegible.  Did Steven Miller or Mulvaney write it up for him in big block letters and order him not to say anything else?


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

Speaking of notes - the next thing I want to see (if they haven't already been burned) is the confiscated interpreter notes from the t-Putin meeting in Helskinki.  Remember?  That's where t proudly announced that Putin had told him personally that the Russians were not involved in interference with the 2016 elections.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

*What is a " Trans "..........*


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

Which one is SJ?


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama


He’s more popular now than ever. What are you talking about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Speaking of notes - the next thing I want to see (if they haven't already been burned) is the confiscated interpreter notes from the t-Putin meeting in Helskinki.  Remember?  That's where t proudly announced that Putin had told him personally that the Russians were not involved in interference with the 2016 elections.


Telling how t and his butt lickers believe and repeat Putin's narrative that it was Ukraine not Russia that interfered with the 2016 US elections . . . hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s more popular now than ever. What are you talking about?


*Only that picture of him you have taped to the backside of your bathroom door...






*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Which one is SJ?


Ask your wife.


----------



## messy (Nov 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Only that picture of him you have taped to the backside of your bathroom door...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fine president. 2 terms, saved the economy. His successor isn't doing so good. Is he still in office?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

__





						Team Trump Congratulates Hunter Biden As DNA Test Confirms His Love Child ‘With Scientific Certainty’ - The Daily Caller
					

Hunter Biden's love child



					amp.dailycaller.com


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better looking than Melania, no immigration difficulties, and athletic to boot --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

*Confirmation of latest Trump judicial pick tilts balance of 11th Circuit Court*
By Tyler Olson | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Mitch McConnell praises Trump's court system reform*
Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell speaks at President Trump's Keep America Great rally in Lexington, Kentucky.
The Senate confirmed yet another of President Trump's picks to a federal circuit court seat Wednesday in a vote that tilts the balance of the 11th Circuit Court of Appeals to a GOP-appointedmajority.

The 11th Circuit is now the third court to undergo such a transformation during Trump's presidency.
With an 80-15 vote, the Senate confirmed Barbara Lagoa to the seat formerly held by Judge Stanley Marcus, a Clinton appointee who sat on the appeals court that handles cases from Florida, Georgia and Alabama since 1997. Lagoa, the first Cuban-American woman confirmed to the 11th Circuit, tilts that court, which was previously split between six Republican appointees and six Democratic appointees, to a GOP-appointed majority. Trump's nominees alone now hold five of the 12 seats on the 11th Circuit.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> A fine president. 2 terms, saved the economy. His successor isn't doing so good. Is he still in office?


*That lazy ass got elected because David Axelrod did ALL the*
*" Dirty Work " in Chicago.....The Golden Child was a Saul Alinsky plant and YOU 
suck ass Liberals know it....The Dumbed down American Public is unaware of how
bad they were conned.....*
*So Pound Sand and continue to Troll like a good little mole....





*


----------



## messy (Nov 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That lazy ass got elected because David Axelrod did ALL the*
> *" Dirty Work " in Chicago.....The Golden Child was a Saul Alinsky plant and YOU
> suck ass Liberals know it....The Dumbed down American Public is unaware of how
> bad they were conned.....*
> ...


The guy who died in 1972? You’re a bright guy, Ignorant Douchebag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

messy said:


> The guy who died in 1972? You’re a bright guy, Ignorant Douchebag.


You don’t agree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

*FBI Official Under Criminal Investigation For Allegedly Altering Document Used In Russia Probe*
Bronson Stocking | Nov 21, 2019 7:30 PM






_Source: AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite_
An FBI official is accused of altering a document related to the 2016 surveillance of former Trump campaign advisor Carter Page and is now under criminal investigation, CNN is reporting. Justice Department Inspector General Michael Horowitz has reportedly turned over evidence of the document to federal prosecutor John Durham.


CNN reports that alterations to the document "were significant enough to have shifted the document's meaning and came up during a part of Horwitz's FISA review where details were classified, according to the sources."
In October, the Justice Department announced its administrative review into the origins of the Russia investigation had shifted into a criminal inquiry. 
CNN reports, "Some witnesses who have been interviewed in Horowitz's investigation have said they expect the inspector general to find mistakes in the FBI's handling of the FISA process, but that those mistakes do not undermine the premise for the FBI's investigation."
How good is the premise of the investigation if an FBI official had to alter a document to pursue it? 
Even CNN knows this is damning news for the Resistance.

"The possibility of a substantive change to an investigative document is likely to fuel accusations from President Donald Trump and his allies that the FBI committed wrongdoing in its investigation of connections between Russian election meddling and the Trump campaign," notes the CNN article.
It looks like Horowitz's report, which will be released next month, is going to be a doozy. Next, we need an investigation into the origins of the whistleblower complaint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

How do you not love this guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

*Trump Gets Win After California’s Supreme Court Nixes Law Requiring POTUS To Fork Over His Tax Returns*





Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images and Stephen Lam/Getty Images







448






Comments
CHRIS WHITETECH REPORTER
November 21, 20193:14 PM ET
California’s high court unanimously knocked down a recently passed state law requiring politicians to provide several years of tax returns before running for national office, CNN reported Thursday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

What a cunt.




Fiona Hill Worried Delay in Military Aid Would Put Ukraine at Risk; Why Did She Argue Against It In a 2015 Op-ed?
Posted at 3:45 pm on November 21, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
Share

Tweet





Former White House national security aide Fiona Hill, arrives to testify before the House Intelligence Committee on Capitol Hill in Washington, Thursday, Nov. 21, 2019, during a public impeachment hearing of President Donald Trump’s efforts to tie U.S. aid for Ukraine to investigations of his political opponents. (AP Photo/Alex Brandon)



That was then and this is now. Dr. Fiona Hill, who until recently served as President Trump’s advisor on Soviet, Russian and European affairs, testified before the House impeachment inquiry committee on Thursday. She told lawmakers she had feared the delay of U.S. military aid would put Ukraine’s national security at risk. Hill said she’d been “concerned about Ukraine’s security and stability as it defended itself against Russia.”


Which is why Fox News’ Brett Baier found it interesting when he came across an op-ed Hill had co-written in 2015 in which she argued against providing lethal military aid for the country. The op-ed appeared in the Washington Post. She had been working at the super liberal Brookings Institution at the time.




> Bret Baier
> 
> ✔@BretBaier
> https://twitter.com/BretBaier/status/1197558292349882369
> ...



2,296 people are talking about this




Hill’s piece is entitled “How aiding the Ukrainian military could push Putin into a regional war.” She argues:


> The logic of sending weapons to Ukraine seems straightforward and is the same as the logic for economic sanctions: to change Vladimir Putin’s “calculus.” Increasing the Ukrainian army’s fighting capacity, the thinking goes, would allow it to kill more rebels and Russian soldiers, generating a backlash in Russia and ultimately forcing the Russian president to the negotiating table.
> We strongly disagree…
> It is hard to find effective alternatives to the current sanctions policy, but if we plunge headlong into sending weapons, we may lose our allies, and we may never have the opportunity to get things right.


When confronted with this op-ed, Hill told the committee, “Everybody changes their mind, you know, and kind of learns things. I, you know, was basically persuaded that, you know, this was actually worth doing.”


Yes, we all do change our minds. And many of those who responded to Baier’s tweet have pointed that out.


Still, it appears that Hill is more interested in opposing President Trump than she is about ensuring the safety of the Ukrainian troops.
Hill was hired by General Flynn during his short tenure as National Security Adviser. Her job was to present the President with intelligence and foreign policy options, not to make the decision.


If she is interested in setting U.S. policy, she should run for president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

Watch: David Holmes Refuses to Say He Will Be More Careful with Communications
					

Holmes shared the president's purported conversation with his "buddies" and many others, then refused to say he would be more careful.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Booter (Nov 22, 2019)

*“She wouldn’t hang my picture in the embassy”*
When he wasn’t pushing conspiracy theories, Trump besmirched witnesses who testified to impeachment investigators, including former US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch, who was pushed out as part of the shadow foreign policy that Rudy Giuliani was conducting.

Trump claimed that Yovanovitch, who testified on Tuesday that Trump’s efforts to leverage the Ukrainian government into doing political favors for him was “not a security interest,” is “not an angel” because “she wouldn’t hang my picture in the embassy.”

That claim was almost immediately refuted by Yovanovitch’s lawyers, who told Geoff Bennett of NBC that “the Embassy in Kyiv hung the official photographs of the President, Vice President, and Secretary of State as soon as they arrived.”


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> The guy who died in 1972? You’re a bright guy, Ignorant Douchebag.


*Man o man are you really that stupid..........Really " Messy " IDIOT.....*
*Are you really that stupid.....!

You have only your Obama phone, welfare payments and Lowe's boxes....*
*It's ok.....you get an A + for effort....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

"Decline in public morals" indeed, the public elected your daddy Ivanka, that is a sure indication right there. He is as low as it goes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *“She wouldn’t hang my picture in the embassy”*
> When he wasn’t pushing conspiracy theories, Trump besmirched witnesses who testified to impeachment investigators, including former US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch, who was pushed out as part of the shadow foreign policy that Rudy Giuliani was conducting.
> 
> Trump claimed that Yovanovitch, who testified on Tuesday that Trump’s efforts to leverage the Ukrainian government into doing political favors for him was “not a security interest,” is “not an angel” because “she wouldn’t hang my picture in the embassy.”
> ...


That will teach the lying bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2019)

*Lindsey Graham Launches Senate Probe into Bidens’ Burisma Actions*





Tucker Carlson TonightBREITBART NEWS22 Nov 20196,873
1:48
*(UPI) — Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday requested State Department documents related to former Vice President Joe Biden’s communications with former Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko.*
Graham, R-S.C., sent a letter to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo requesting the documents to assist in answering questions regarding allegations that Joe Biden was involved in the termination of Ukrainian Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin in order to end an investigation into natural gas company Burisma Holdings, where his son Hunter Biden served on the board.

The senator requested all documents and communications related to Joe Biden’s phone calls with Poroshenko on Feb. 11, 18 and 19, and March 22, 2016, citing media reports that they discussed previous demands to dismiss Shokin for alleged corruption before he was removed from office on March 29, 2016.

Graham also requested documents and communications between Joe Biden and his office and Poreshenko and his office between Feb. 2, 2016, when Burisma founder Mykola Zlochevsky’s home was raided and Shokin’s dismissal.

Lastly, Graham sought all documents and communications related to a meeting between Devon Archer, a business partner of Hunter Biden, and then-Secretary of State John Kerry on March 2, 2016.

Graham’s request comes after two weeks of public testimony on the impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump, which centers around a whistle-blower’s complaint that Trump withheld military aid from Ukraine in an attempt to pressure newly elected Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Burisma and the Bidens.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

All you remaining trumpists should read this and then search your souls --




__ https://www.facebook.com/heathercoxrichardson/posts/2071356896341699


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Lindsey Graham Launches Senate Probe into Bidens’ Burisma Actions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And? . . . and Biden scares you.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? . . . and Biden scares you.


Even the strangest Hollywood portrayals of corrupt Members of Congress come nowhere near the current public behavior of Graham, Nunes, Jordan, et al.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? . . . and Biden scares you.


No, just showing your hypocrisy.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just showing your hypocrisy.


Lindsey is grasping at straws.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

There used to be a debate among historians whether the Nixon, Harding, or Grant administrations were the most corrupt.  The debate has been overcome by current events.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That will teach the lying bitch.


Sucker.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? . . . and Biden scares you.


Scare?  Pay to play bro like all the others.  Joe is the one who said he knows nothing about his son Hunter.  Hunter said he had no relations with his old girlfriend.  They did "purity dating" which makes it impossible for him to have a child.  He said, "I was never with her."  However, unless the holy spirit was involved I think Hunter is the dad and should be a good dad.  They took dna test and low and behold, we have a miracle or a lie?  Joe has no comment about all this new revelations of a grand child because it's a peroneal matter and none of our beeswax.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Which one is SJ?


There was a time when the girl in curlers would have been snatched right up by a Hollywood producer, but all those guys have been metoo'ed out of their positions, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> All you remaining trumpists should read this and then search your souls --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Lindsey is grasping at straws.


*Oh my.......No he's not....He's already seen the records or he wouldn't*
*have requested the information. 
And Joe " The Sniffer " Biden twisted himself in circles last night with his*
*last minute interview " He " conducted thru CNN's Don Lemonhead.

Give it a break Spola....You can't LIE Biden out of his Schiff Hole.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> There used to be a debate among historians whether the Nixon, Harding, or Grant administrations were the most corrupt.  The debate has been overcome by current events.


Totally agree.  Poor losers have become more about politics and less about country.  Shameful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just showing your hypocrisy.


More your belief in far flung fantasy and t swallower fairy tales.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

It looks like from the news today that Rudy is threatening to blackmail t.  I'll  have to watch this little drama without popcorn since I swore off it as part of my weight control program.


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More your belief in far flung fantasy and t swallower fairy tales.





espola said:


> It looks like from the news today that Rudy is threatening to blackmail t.  I'll  have to watch this little drama without popcorn since I swore off it as part of my weight control program.


*Circle jerk fake News between the two of you.....figures...
The Ball Thief and his sidekick.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

t, knowing his adoring fans have been conditioned to rather suck a dick, Putin's, than agree with anything a Democrat says, he continues to trumpet Putin propaganda knowing it will be thoroughly deep throated by his swooning masses, aka his base.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t, knowing his adoring fans have been conditioned to rather suck a dick, Putin's, than agree with anything a Democrat says, he continues to trumpet Putin propaganda knowing it will be thoroughly deep throated by his swooning masses, aka his base.


It is easier to fool someone than to convince them they  have been fooled.  (Mark Twain, maybe)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t, knowing his adoring fans have been conditioned to rather suck a dick, Putin's, than agree with anything a Democrat says, he continues to trumpet Putin propaganda knowing it will be thoroughly deep throated by his swooning masses, aka his base.


Sounds like all that T-bagging is starting to have a profound effect on your vocabulary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> It is easier to fool someone than to convince them they  have been fooled.  (Mark Twain, maybe)


The trouble with the world is not that people know too little; it's that they know so many things that just aren't so.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The trouble with the world is not that people know too little; it's that they know so many things that just aren't so.


Is that your confession?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that your confession?


Lol! Thatʻs Mark Twain.  I leave the consensus building to you people.


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! Thatʻs Mark Twain.  I leave the consensus building to you people.


I know it's Mark Twain.  He was talking about people like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2019)

Share        | Twitter








						Attorney General Barr Stands athwart History
					

Throughout history, great speeches have challenged people to rise above self-interest to do what is noble and right. Trump's attorney general just gave two.




					www.americanthinker.com
				



| Facebook


November 24, 2019
*Attorney General Barr Stands athwart History*
By Janice Shaw Crouse

Shakespeare made famous the phrase "There is a tide in the affairs of men" ("Julius Caesar," Act IV, Scene III), that acknowledges that certain situations gain momentum and become ripe for influencing the future, determining fate.  Certainly, we are living in such a time — momentous, unprecedented events are happening that will affect the direction of our nation for the foreseeable future.  After all the _Sturm und Drang_ of the impeachment efforts of the Resistance that have divided the country for the last three years, Attorney General William Barr recently gave two speeches that were rhetorical masterpieces.  The speeches could not have been given at a more critical juncture in the unfolding crisis, nor could the carefully researched and expertly developed arguments have been more needed, more appropriate.  The content of the two speeches form a solid basis of a case against the Resistance.  The passion and the masterful rhetoric of the speeches give them the potential for Barr to stand athwart history and determine the direction of the nation for the future.

Throughout history, great speeches have challenged people to rise above self-interest to do what is noble and right.  Great speakers have used their positions or their influence to "inspire and unite people during times of struggle"; they have "met moments of great adversity with words both vigorous and poignant, giving voice to the challenges of their time."  The "impact on history" of such speakers "will be determined in the future."  Reasonable people, reading Barr's carefully constructed arguments for religious freedom and faithful originalists' interpretation of the Constitution, would be compelled and motivated by Barr's words.
I am not alone in thinking the impeachment charade is a headline-grabbing maneuver of the Democrats who are hoping to distract from and cast doubt on the inspector general's report that, according to Senator Lindsey Graham, will be released on December 9, with Attorney General Barr scheduled to give testimony on the 11th.  Then there is the soon to be released report from the Barr-Durham probe that turned into a criminal investigation.  I'm sure I am also not alone in thinking that Attorney General Barr, with his recent speeches, is using his bully pulpit to lay the groundwork for shaping public understanding and support for drastic action that should result from those reports and that he is employing high-octane, carefully crafted rhetoric to prepare public opinion for the explosive, controversial revelations — i.e., possible judicial proceedings against high-ranking members of the Deep State in the CIA, the FBI, and the Obama administration, including such persons as Brennan, Clapper, Comey, and Rice.
The speeches were one-two punches against the Democrat's (1) attacks on religious freedom that have resulted in cultural disintegration and (2) attacks on the Constitution that have resulted in political chaos.


Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/11/attorney_general_barr_stands_athwart_history.html#ixzz66CgD8QJx
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2019)

Share        | Twitter

November 24, 2019








						Trump takes our allies to task
					

Many foreign policy experts argue that the president is wrong to demand more from Europe, Japan, and South Korea.




					www.americanthinker.com
				



*Trump takes our allies to task*
Media coverage of the attempt of the Democrats (and the media) to impeach the president has drowned out other news. That's a pity because what generally has not been reported is President Trump attempt to readjust the structure of our military alliances. Specifically,


> He [President Trump] has now launched a new phase in his effort to secure greater financial burden-sharing. The first salvo was his demand that Seoul agree to a five-fold increase in its annual payment to offset some of the cost of U.S. troops stationed in that country -- a boost that would bring the total to $4.7 billion. Just days later, he called on Tokyo to quadruple its payment for U.S. forces deployed in Japan from $2 billion to $8 billion. There is now rampant speculation that he will adopt a similar stance towards the European allies, especially Germany leading up to the NATO summit in early December.


In addition to the absurdity of the U.S. carrying an inordinate share of the financial burden of defending wealthy foreign countries, there is another fundamental point. Namely, do these alliances and military commitments actually serve American national interests? Take South Korea as an example. It has twice the population of North Korea and an economy about 50 times greater. Given that, why can't South Korea defend itself with, say, minimal help from the U.S.? The answer is that it can but would rather to continue to freeload on America's back.
As to Europe, the same story holds true. Germany, the economic powerhouse of the European Union, contributes a miserable 1.2 percent towards its defense relying on America to take care of the bulk of it.  And the Germans take umbrage when the U.S. dares to complain about this imbalance. As for military commitments, the U.S. technically bound to defend countries such as Bulgaria, Romania, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Albania, Croatia, and Montenegro. How in heaven's name do any of them contribute to American security? Answer is they don't. On the contrary, those military promises in Europe, like the one to South Korea, put the U.S. at risk.
NATO will hold a Summit of Allied leaders from December 3-4 in London which will mark the 70th anniversary of its founding. This meeting should be interesting to say the least. French President Emmanuel Marcon has already staked out his agenda. He revealed it when he took a swipe at NATO by calling it 'brain dead' in an interview with _The Economist. _ Marcon coupled this with a renewed his call for a European army outside of NATO. This has set the smaller European countries in a near panic. They view Marcon's vision of a united European military force as a pipe dream and unreliable at best. And more importantly, they understandably fear losing American protection because of it.
And then there's Trump. At the NATO summit, he's sure to renew his call for more defense spending from Europe, especially Germany. This will result in hurt feelings, but Europe and others have to be awakened to the fact that the world is changing. They now have to deal with a strong U.S. president who is finally putting his country first. Uncle Sam will no longer be Uncle Sap who indirectly funds Europe's welfare states. As for NATO, the French president is correct; it is brain dead. NATO is like the fallen Humpty Dumpty, and all the grandees of Europe and hand wringing bureaucrats can't to put it back together again.
Will President Trump get all he is asking for from South Korea, Japan, and Europe? No, but he will get far more than previous presidents who got essentially nothing from our allies.
Many foreign policy experts argue that the president is wrong to demand more from Europe, Japan, and South Korea. The argument goes that this could make them less cooperative and thereby jeopardizes U.S. security. This misses the fundamental point. The purpose of the alliances as they now exist is essentially to defend those allies, not to defend America. If those allies don't wish to work with the U.S., fine, but they would be cutting off their noses to spite their faces. And they know it.
None of this to say that U.S. should go it alone for there are military alliances that are of mutual benefit. One example would be with Japan. The U.S. needs Japan to counter China, while Japan needs the U.S. even more to defend itself from China. There are no doubt other alliances that would be useful but the criteria for them must be that they are 1) in the true national interest of the U.S. and 2) appropriately balanced according to the particular situation. Currently most of our military commitments don't meet those standards, and that is what President Trump is trying to fix.

Media coverage of the attempt of the Democrats (and the media) to impeach the president has drowned out other news. That's a pity because what generally has not been reported is President Trump attempt to readjust the structure of our military alliances. Specifically,


> He [President Trump] has now launched a new phase in his effort to secure greater financial burden-sharing. The first salvo was his demand that Seoul agree to a five-fold increase in its annual payment to offset some of the cost of U.S. troops stationed in that country -- a boost that would bring the total to $4.7 billion. Just days later, he called on Tokyo to quadruple its payment for U.S. forces deployed in Japan from $2 billion to $8 billion. There is now rampant speculation that he will adopt a similar stance towards the European allies, especially Germany leading up to the NATO summit in early December.


In addition to the absurdity of the U.S. carrying an inordinate share of the financial burden of defending wealthy foreign countries, there is another fundamental point. Namely, do these alliances and military commitments actually serve American national interests? Take South Korea as an example. It has twice the population of North Korea and an economy about 50 times greater. Given that, why can't South Korea defend itself with, say, minimal help from the U.S.? The answer is that it can but would rather to continue to freeload on America's back.
As to Europe, the same story holds true. Germany, the economic powerhouse of the European Union, contributes a miserable 1.2 percent towards its defense relying on America to take care of the bulk of it.  And the Germans take umbrage when the U.S. dares to complain about this imbalance. As for military commitments, the U.S. technically bound to defend countries such as Bulgaria, Romania, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Albania, Croatia, and Montenegro. How in heaven's name do any of them contribute to American security? Answer is they don't. On the contrary, those military promises in Europe, like the one to South Korea, put the U.S. at risk.
NATO will hold a Summit of Allied leaders from December 3-4 in London which will mark the 70th anniversary of its founding. This meeting should be interesting to say the least. French President Emmanuel Marcon has already staked out his agenda. He revealed it when he took a swipe at NATO by calling it 'brain dead' in an interview with _The Economist. _ Marcon coupled this with a renewed his call for a European army outside of NATO. This has set the smaller European countries in a near panic. They view Marcon's vision of a united European military force as a pipe dream and unreliable at best. And more importantly, they understandably fear losing American protection because of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2019)

Game Over for Dems: Rasmussen, Emerson Numbers on Black Voter Approval for Trump
					

Democrats' worst nightmare




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Share        | Twitter
> 
> November 24, 2019
> 
> ...


You would think the Defense over spending nutters would come out in support of T's efforts here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2019)

By ASHLEY PARKER AND DAN LAMOTHE | The Washington Post | Published: November 24, 2019
WASHINGTON — Defense Secretary Mark Esper asked for the resignation of Navy Secretary Richard Spencer on Sunday after losing confidence in him over his handling of the case of a Navy SEAL accused of war crimes in Iraq, the Pentagon said.
Spencer’s resignation came in the wake of the controversial case of Chief Petty Officer Edward Gallagher, a Navy SEAL who was accused of war crimes on a 2017 deployment. He was acquitted of murder but was convicted in July of posing with the corpse of a captive.
Esper asked for Spencer’s resignation after learning that he had proposed privately to White House officials that if they did not interfere with proceedings against Gallagher, then Spencer would ensure that Gallagher would be able to retire as a Navy SEAL, with his Trident insignia.
Spencer’s private proposal to the White House — which he did not share with Esper during the course of several conversations about the matter — contradicted his public position on the Gallagher case, chief Pentagon spokesman Jonathan Hoffman said in a statement.


Navy Secretary Richard Spencer and Defense Secretary Mark Esper on the sidelines at a Navy-Air Force football game in Annapolis, Md., in October, 2019.
JOE GROMELSKI/STARS AND STRIPES
Esper said in the statement that he was “deeply troubled by this conduct.”
“Unfortunately, as a result I have determined that Secretary Spencer no longer has my confidence to continue in his position,” Esper said. “I wish Richard well.”
Spencer’s spokeswoman did not respond immediately to a request for comment.
Esper and Army Gen. Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, learned of Spencer’s private offer to the White House when they spoke with President Donald Trump on Friday, Hoffman said.
Spencer’s proposal to the White House came after Trump intervened in the cases of Gallagher and two soldiers on Nov. 15. Countering Pentagon recommendations, the president issued pardons to Army Maj. Mathew Golsteyn, who faced a murder trial next year, and former 1st Lt. Clint Lorance, who was convicted in 2013 of the murders of two unarmed men in Afghanistan.
Trump reinstated Gallagher’s rank after the SEAL was demoted as punishment for posing for the photograph with the corpse. As a result of the actions during the past few days, Hoffman said, Esper has decided to let Gallagher keep it.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By ASHLEY PARKER AND DAN LAMOTHE | The Washington Post | Published: November 24, 2019
> WASHINGTON — Defense Secretary Mark Esper asked for the resignation of Navy Secretary Richard Spencer on Sunday after losing confidence in him over his handling of the case of a Navy SEAL accused of war crimes in Iraq, the Pentagon said.
> Spencer’s resignation came in the wake of the controversial case of Chief Petty Officer Edward Gallagher, a Navy SEAL who was accused of war crimes on a 2017 deployment. He was acquitted of murder but was convicted in July of posing with the corpse of a captive.
> Esper asked for Spencer’s resignation after learning that he had proposed privately to White House officials that if they did not interfere with proceedings against Gallagher, then Spencer would ensure that Gallagher would be able to retire as a Navy SEAL, with his Trident insignia.
> ...


A self-admitted war criminal was going to get off easy with a single-level demotion before his retirement, but that's not good enough for t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

espola said:


> A self-admitted war criminal was going to get off easy with a single-level demotion before his retirement, but that's not good enough for t.


You mean because being an Operator is easy?


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because being an Operator is easy?


He admitted killing unarmed civilians (including children) from hiding as a sniper and was on trial for killing a wounded prisoner with a knife.

He made that part easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2019)

Cough it Up, California: The State's AG Has Charged You $21 Million for His Lawsuits Against President Trump. So Far
					

Hey, big spender.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You would think the Defense over spending nutters would come out in support of T's efforts here.


Will this lower the annual defense budget? Doesn't say that anywhere. FYI...not a chance.


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By ASHLEY PARKER AND DAN LAMOTHE | The Washington Post | Published: November 24, 2019
> WASHINGTON — Defense Secretary Mark Esper asked for the resignation of Navy Secretary Richard Spencer on Sunday after losing confidence in him over his handling of the case of a Navy SEAL accused of war crimes in Iraq, the Pentagon said.
> Spencer’s resignation came in the wake of the controversial case of Chief Petty Officer Edward Gallagher, a Navy SEAL who was accused of war crimes on a 2017 deployment. He was acquitted of murder but was convicted in July of posing with the corpse of a captive.
> Esper asked for Spencer’s resignation after learning that he had proposed privately to White House officials that if they did not interfere with proceedings against Gallagher, then Spencer would ensure that Gallagher would be able to retire as a Navy SEAL, with his Trident insignia.
> ...


As I have mentioned, military doesn't like Trump. That's good for America.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> As I have mentioned, military doesn't like Trump. That's good for America.


Gallagher's crimes were initially reported by fellow SEALs who didn't want their reputation tarnished by association with him.  One of the charges against him was that he threatened to kill those who reported his initial crimes.  

I can see why t likes him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> I know it's Mark Twain.  He was talking about people like you.


Lol! "Maybe" you quoted him too


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> He admitted killing unarmed civilians (including children) from hiding as a sniper and was on trial for killing a wounded prisoner with a knife.
> 
> He made that part easy.


No.  He didn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cough it Up, California: The State's AG Has Charged You $21 Million for His Lawsuits Against President Trump. So Far
> 
> 
> Hey, big spender.
> ...


I'm sure he is well $upported in his views.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Will this lower the annual defense budget? Doesn't say that anywhere. FYI...not a chance.


Proud papa moment for you non-readers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> As I have mentioned, military doesn't like Trump. That's good for America.


So is obeying the orders of Trump whether they like him or not.  It's called an Oath and a Chain of Command.  "That's good for America."  Wear that thin skin of yours proudly.


The Oath of enlistment is something that every service member must promise and adhere to for his/her entire military career. From the Oath, you can see that* you will be defending the Constitution - not a person.* *Discipline and accepting orders is sworn to.* Finally, you vow to face the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) should any disputes arise. The Oath of Enlistment (for enlisted): *"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God." *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Gallagher's crimes were initially reported by fellow SEALs who didn't want their reputation tarnished by association with him.  One of the charges against him was that he threatened to kill those who reported his initial crimes.
> 
> I can see why t likes him.


That's quite the threat to another SEAL.  I'd say he had a 50-50 chance of carrying it out.  Sucker.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  He didn't.


Yes, he did.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's quite the threat to another SEAL.  I'd say he had a 50-50 chance of carrying it out.  Sucker.


As we have already discussed, he was an expert at killing from cover.

And making the threat is what he was charged with, not actually attempting to carry it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> As we have already discussed, he was an expert at killing from cover.
> 
> And making the threat is what he was charged with, not actually attempting to carry it out.


Lol! Team guys are all experts at killing from cover.   As we have already discussed it's quite the threat to another SEAL.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! Team guys are all experts at killing from cover.   As we have already discussed it's quite the threat to another SEAL.


Other SEALs considered it "quite a threat", and reported him for it.  

You're spinning in circles.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Other SEALs considered it "quite a threat", and reported him for it.
> 
> You're spinning in circles.


Is that how you want to package the alleged threat?


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So is obeying the orders of Trump whether they like him or not.  It's called an Oath and a Chain of Command.  "That's good for America."  Wear that thin skin of yours proudly.
> 
> 
> The Oath of enlistment is something that every service member must promise and adhere to for his/her entire military career. From the Oath, you can see that* you will be defending the Constitution - not a person.* *Discipline and accepting orders is sworn to.* Finally, you vow to face the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice) should any disputes arise. The Oath of Enlistment (for enlisted): *"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God." *


Nobody disobeyed the President's orders.  You're not aware of that? Figures!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> As I have mentioned, military doesn't like Trump. That's good for America.


Fake News


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody disobeyed the President's orders.  You're not aware of that? Figures!


Yes it does.  Show me where I said orders were not obeyed.  You people are so sloppy with your reading.


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it does.  Show me where I said orders were not obeyed.  You people are so sloppy with your reading.


"So is obeying the orders of Trump whether they like him or not.  It's called an Oath and a Chain of Command." Right there, dum-dum. But nice try!


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> "So is obeying the orders of Trump whether they like him or not.  It's called an Oath and a Chain of Command." Right there, dum-dum. But nice try!


You have cut Izzy some slack.  Although he is veteran of the Navy and should know better, he has admitted that he spent the bulk of his time as a recruiter and thus became accustomed to telling little lies to help meet his objective.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> "So is obeying the orders of Trump whether they like him or not.  It's called an Oath and a Chain of Command." Right there, dum-dum. But nice try!


No wonder you people wander from scandal to scandal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> You have cut Izzy some slack.  Although he is veteran of the Navy and should know better, he has admitted that he spent the bulk of his time as a recruiter and thus became accustomed to telling little lies to help meet his objective.


Name one lie.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Name one lie.


I'm sure you never lied when acting as a recruiter, neither to a prospective recruit nor to the Navy.  I'm sure it was before your time that some recruiter signed up a guy in my 1969 Great Lakes Boot Camp Company who couldn't read or write much beyond his own name.  He was discharged after a couple of weeks after utterly failing the GCT/ARI tests, tests that we were told you "couldn't fail".  It was a big deal to us because he was also the shortest guy in the Company, and therefor our Guidon (the guy who carried the Company flag when we were marching).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm sure you never lied when acting as a recruiter, neither to a prospective recruit nor to the Navy.  I'm sure it was before your time that some recruiter signed up a guy in my 1969 Great Lakes Boot Camp Company who couldn't read or write much beyond his own name.  He was discharged after a couple of weeks after utterly failing the GCT/ARI tests, tests that we were told you "couldn't fail".  It was a big deal to us because he was also the shortest guy in the Company, and therefor our Guidon (the guy who carried the Company flag when we were marching).


So nothing.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So nothing.


And I'm sure you will never lie again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> And I'm sure you will never lie again.


That's good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> And I'm sure you will never lie again.


I know you know this, but, you are attempting to have an honest discussion with a dishonest troll (again with the redundancy and it being applicable when referring to dizzy) whose only hope is to get you to chase him around. He's obviously a bored, powerless, brow beaten cubicle farm employee yearning for some kind of recognition. All these nutters seem to have bizarre psychological hang ups and obsessions.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you know this, but, you are attempting to have an honest discussion with a dishonest troll (again with the redundancy and it being applicable when referring to dizzy) whose only hope is to get you to chase him around. He's obviously a bored, powerless, brow beaten cubicle farm employee yearning for some kind of recognition. All these nutters seem to have bizarre psychological hang ups and obsessions.


Of course.  He's entertainment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you know this, but, you are attempting to have an honest discussion with a dishonest troll (again with the redundancy and it being applicable when referring to dizzy) whose only hope is to get you to chase him around. He's obviously a bored, powerless, brow beaten cubicle farm employee yearning for some kind of recognition. All these nutters seem to have bizarre psychological hang ups and obsessions.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Of course.  He's entertainment.


But I get a bargain.  Three-Spolas for the price of none.


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> You have cut Izzy some slack.  Although he is veteran of the Navy and should know better, he has admitted that he spent the bulk of his time as a recruiter and thus became accustomed to telling little lies to help meet his objective.


That's classic. So he was a salesman? Doesn't seem to have much of a personality for that.


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder you people wander from scandal to scandal.


Yup; we like putting liars in jail. It works!


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> That's classic. So he was a salesman? Doesn't seem to have much of a personality for that.


Whenever he presents himself as an authority on military affairs (as in dropping buzzwords like "operator") we should be reminded what his real background is.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

I think Rudy has been watching too many of the "but I am innocent" videos of the crooks he used to prosecute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 25, 2019)

Rudy told faux news that t won't throw him under the bus, but if he does, Rudy says he, "has insurance".








						Giuliani quips he has ‘insurance’ if Trump throws him ‘under the bus’
					

President Trump’s personal attorney Rudy Giuliani remarked Saturday that he has “insurance” if the president tries to turn on him while defending their relationship amid the ongoing …




					thehill.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup; we like putting liars in jail. It works!


We?  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Whenever he presents himself as an authority on military affairs (as in dropping buzzwords like "operator") we should be reminded what his real background is.


Exactly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> That's classic. So he was a salesman? Doesn't seem to have much of a personality for that.


Blind leading the blind.


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Blind leading the blind.


Yeah that was probably it.


----------



## messy (Nov 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We?  Lol!!


Your words, not mine. “You people,” you said


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah that was probably it.


You think? Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Your words, not mine. “You people,” you said


Yes.


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2019)

You couldn't make this shit up - no one would believe it.

Today, after signing a bill, t bragged "They've been working on this for years and years. And I'm curious, why wasn't it done a long time ago, and also -- well, I guess the answer to that is because now I'm President, and we get things done." 

The bill was to authorize production of a special $1 coin celebrating the centennial of the 19th Amendment, which gave women the right to vote nationwide.

That was after he demonstrated that he couldn't pronounce "Belgian malinois", instead saying "a special kind of dog" several times.

Seriously, if a great-uncle showed up at Thanksgiving dinner acting like this someone should be asking him "Would you like to come live with us now?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You couldn't make this shit up - no one would believe it.
> 
> Today, after signing a bill, t bragged "They've been working on this for years and years. And I'm curious, why wasn't it done a long time ago, and also -- well, I guess the answer to that is because now I'm President, and we get things done."
> 
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Zzzzzzzzzz


I hate to break it to you but t won't be giving you a reach around, you're on your own after he is done with you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hate to break it to you but t won't be giving you a reach around, you're on your own after he is done with you.


Assuming he gets tired of t-bagging you.


----------



## Imtired (Nov 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You couldn't make this shit up - no one would believe it.
> 
> Today, after signing a bill, t bragged "They've been working on this for years and years. And I'm curious, why wasn't it done a long time ago, and also -- well, I guess the answer to that is because now I'm President, and we get things done."
> 
> ...


OMG...the stupid...it burns.


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

espola said:


> A self-admitted war criminal was going to get off easy with a single-level demotion before his retirement, but that's not good enough for t.


*He's NOT a self admitted " War Criminal "......*
*
You are a miserable Lying POS who bellies up to the shit trough of lies
run thru the MSM.....YOU KNOW WHAT THE SHIT BAGS DID TO 
Eddie Gallegher.
*
*Tell the TRUTH for Once in your Life time.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

Imtired said:


> OMG...the stupid...it burns.


*Yes....YOU are Stupid.....and it burns at your soul what YOU support.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5781


"Take off your shirt, sir, and show us that gorgeous chest. We’ve never seen a chest quite like it"

People are saying that the real reason for the hospital visit was an outpatient hemorrhoidectectomy to make room for more noses next to those of Devin and Lindsey.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hate to break it to you but t won't be giving you a reach around, you're on your own after he is done with you.


*Hey Crisco Du.....you project a bit much....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2019)

espola said:


> "Take off your shirt, sir, and show us that gorgeous chest. We’ve never seen a chest quite like it"
> 
> People are saying that the real reason for the hospital visit was an outpatient hemorrhoidectectomy to make room for more noses next to those of Devin and Lindsey.


*People are saying that people saying shit like you do like Obama Goo Goo....
Wipe yur chin.....*


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2019)

Ahoy, Chief Recruiter Numbnuts - have you read this?

“It is highly irregular for a secretary to become deeply involved in most personnel matters,” wrote Spencer. “Normally, military justice works best when senior leadership stays far away. A system that prevents command influence is what separates our armed forces from others. Our system of military justice has helped build the world’s most powerful navy; good leaders get promoted, bad ones get moved out and criminals are punished … We are effective overseas not because we have the best equipment, but because we are professionals. Our troops are held to the highest standards. We expect those who lead our forces to exercise excellent judgment. The soldiers and sailors they lead must be able to count on that.”

“Earlier this year, Gallagher was formally charged with more than a dozen criminal acts, including premeditated murder, which occurred during his eighth deployment overseas,” wrote Spencer. “He was tried in a military court in San Diego and acquitted in July of all charges, except one count of wrongfully posing for photographs with the body of a dead Islamic State fighter. The jury sentenced him to four months, the maximum possible; because he had served that amount of time waiting for trial, he was released.”

“President Trump involved himself in the case almost from the start,” wrote Spencer. “Before the trial began, in March, I received two calls from the president asking me to lift Gallagher’s confinement in a Navy brig; I pushed back twice, because the presiding judge, acting on information about the accused’s conduct, had decided that confinement was important. Eventually, the president ordered me to have him transferred to the equivalent of an enlisted barracks. I came to believe that Trump’s interest in the case stemmed partly from the way the defendant’s lawyers and others had worked to keep it front and center in the media.”

Once the conviction was handed down, wrote Spencer, Gallagher voluntarily put in to retire, but questions remained about whether he would retain his rank, discharge status, and trident pin. “On Nov. 14, partly because the president had already contacted me twice, I sent him a note asking him not to get involved in these questions. The next day, White House Counsel Pat Cipollone called me and said the president would remain involved. Shortly thereafter, I received a second call from Cipollone who said the president would order me to restore Gallagher to the rank of chief.”
“This was a shocking and unprecedented intervention in a low-level review,” wrote Spencer. “It was also a reminder that the president has very little understanding of what it means to be in the military, to fight ethically or to be governed by a uniform set of rules and practices.”
Following these exchanges behind the scenes, Trump tweeted that Gallagher would be allowed to keep his trident pin. Spencer informed him that he must go through proper channels — and Trump shortly ordered Defense Secretary Mark Esper to fire him.









						Fired Navy secretary speaks out on Trump's perversion of military justice: He has 'very little understanding' of ethics
					

On Wednesday, fired Secretary of the Navy Richard Spencer penned an op-ed in the Washington Post, offering his account of the controversy over the pardon of convicted war criminal Eddie Gallagher and fiercely criticizing President Donald Trump's judgment in military matters."It is highly...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Ahoy, Chief Recruiter Numbnuts - have you read this?
> 
> “It is highly irregular for a secretary to become deeply involved in most personnel matters,” wrote Spencer. “Normally, military justice works best when senior leadership stays far away. A system that prevents command influence is what separates our armed forces from others. Our system of military justice has helped build the world’s most powerful navy; good leaders get promoted, bad ones get moved out and criminals are punished … We are effective overseas not because we have the best equipment, but because we are professionals. Our troops are held to the highest standards. We expect those who lead our forces to exercise excellent judgment. The soldiers and sailors they lead must be able to count on that.”
> 
> ...


That navy spencer dude, like you and McCain are an embarrassment to our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

Boy, you dumb mother fuckers never learn.





*Three women accuse Gordon Sondland of inappropriate behavior *
JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 8:01 pm on November 27, 2019 
Gordon Sondland has been one of the key figures to testify in the impeachment hearings. His appearance before Congress last week was lauded on the left as “impeachment testimony for the ages,” though his testimony hasn’t swayed public support for impeach very much. Today, ProPublica published a story which is likely to make Sondland regret his newly enlarged public profile. Three women claim that Sondland engaged in sexually inappropriate behavior toward them. Furthermore, the women claim that after they rejected his advances, his support for them vanished.
ADVERTISEMENT


The ProPublica piece was published in coordination with a magazine called Portland Monthly. Owner Nicole Vogel is one of the women who describes her encounter with Sondland back when she was trying to raise funds to get the magazine started. Sondland, who is a prominent philanthropist who also owns several hotels in Portland, initially seemed interested in becoming an investor. After inviting out for a steak dinner to discuss her plans, Sondland suggested they walk across the street to one of his hotels on the premise of showing off all the art he had put into the lobby:



> Vogel says he introduced her to staff on the first floor — the concierge, the doorman, the front desk attendants — before suggesting that she might want to see one of the rooms.
> 
> In Vogel’s memory, the room was small and mundane, but she made admiring comments before turning to open the door and let herself out when Sondland’s voice stopped her.
> “I remember seeing my hand drop from the door handle,” she says. “I turned around, and he’s standing right behind me, and he says, ‘Can I just have a hug first?’”
> ...


Vogel brushed him off and he later made an apology. They already had a second meeting on the books and Vogel decided to keep it, hoping the hotel incident was a one-time mistake:
ADVERTISEMENT




> Vogel and Sondland had offices in the same neighborhood, Portland’s trendy Pearl District, which is full of warehouses-turned-galleries, shops and many restaurants. Instead of going to lunch there, Vogel recalls Sondland showed up in a vintage convertible and drove them to an out-of-the-way restaurant 8 miles away, across two rivers.
> Vogel remembers little of the meal itself, but she recalls the drive back well. She says Sondland placed his hand on her midthigh and left it there for 10 or so minutes. She clamped her own hand on top of his so he couldn’t move it any farther up her thigh. They spent the rest of the ride in silence.
> “God, I would love to have told him to shove it. To have kneed him in the balls,” she says. “But I didn’t do that. It was precarious.”


Days later, Sondland sent her an email saying he had decided against investing $25,000 in her magazine venture. He did offer a smaller investment if she could somehow raise an additional $100,000. Vogel wound up making up for the lost investment herself and was able to launch the magazine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

Impeach the mother fucker.


*Asian shares retreat after Trump approval of Hong Kong bill*
By ELAINE KURTENBACHan hour ago




BEIJING (AP) — Asian shares were mostly lower on Thursday after President Donald Trump signed a bill expressing support for human rights in Hong Kong.
China reacted with indignation to the legislation, which Congress passed with overwhelming support. The government issued multiple statements threatening unspecified countermeasures.
In Hong Kong, where sometimes violent protest have dragged on for nearly six months, the Hang Seng index edged 0.1% lower to 26,937.64. The Shanghai Composite index lost 0.3% to 2,894.33.
Trump’s move did not come as a surprise. But it’s unclear if the human rights bill, which Beijing views as “meddling” in China’s internal affairs, might derail recent progress in trade talks with Washington.

“We urge the U.S. to not continue going down the wrong path, or China will take countermeasures, and the U.S. must bear all consequences,” the Chinese Foreign Ministry said in a statement.
Markets appeared to be taking the developments in stride, said Stephen Innes of AxiTrader, “on the assumption that the U.S. legislation is unlikely to torpedo phase one. But of course, it does provide a stark reminder that on one level or another, U.S.-China frictions are always going to be a thorn in the markets’ side.”
Japan’s Nikkei 225 index edged 9.29 points higher to 23,448.00 while the Kospi in Seoul lost 0.3% to 2,122.43. Australia’s S&P ASX 200 gained 0.2% to 6,865.40. Shares fell in Taiwan and Singapore and were flat in Bangkok.
U.S. figures were modestly lower, with the contracts for both the Dow Jones Industrial Average down 0.2% and that for the S&P 500 0.3% lower.
U.S. markets will be closed Thursday for Thanksgiving. They’ll be open for a half day on Friday.
On Wednesday, investors capped a day of light trading on Wall Street ahead of the Thanksgiving holiday by serving up another set of stock market record highs.
The S&P 500, Dow Jones Industrial Average and Nasdaq composite closed at all-time highs for the third straight day Wednesday. And the Russell 2000 index of smaller companies hit its highest level in a year.
A batch of positive U.S. economic data helped spur the broad rally, extending the market’s recent string of gains.
Stock indexes have been breaking records in recent weeks as the U.S. and China signaled that negotiations aimed at resolving their costly trade war were going well.
The latest economic data helped keep investors in a buying mood. The Commerce Department said Wednesday that the economy grew at a 2.1% rate last quarter, outpacing forecasts. The government also reported a surprisingly good increase in orders to U.S. factories and a pickup in consumer spending.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

Impeach the mother fucker.
*US abortions hit record low since Roe v Wade: Rates fell 24% in 10 years, CDC report reveals*
By Natalie Rahhal Deputy Health Editor For Dailymail.com13:00 EST 27 Nov 2019 , updated 17:01 EST 27 Nov 2019







*482*shares
95 comments

*Abortion rates in the US have fallen steadily since 1981 *
*In 2016, they reached an historic record low since the 1973 Roe v Wade decision *
*That year, 623,471 medical and surgical abortions were performed, a 2% decline from the previous year, the CDC reported Wednesday *
*Experts say the decline is likely driven by adoption of longer acting birth control  *
Abortion rates continue fall in the US, decreasing by nearly a quarter in less than a decade, new Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) data reveal. 


In 2016, a total of 623,471 abortions were performed in the US, declining two percent from the previous year. 

The report authors dubbed the number, rate and ratio of abortions to live births 'historic lows.'

Most experts argue that the declining abortion rates come too soon to reflect changes affected by abortion restrictions and bans enacted in conservative states. 

Instead, the CDC scientists say the shift likely indicated that efforts to reduce unintended pregnancies - by encouraging the use of long-acting contraception, like IUDs - are working and driving the decrease in teen pregnancies reported by the CDC earlier today. 






The number of abortions performed in the US fell 24 percent in just 10 years, the CDC reports
ADVERTISING


After abortion was federally legalized by the historic Roe v Wade Supreme Court decision in 1973, abortion rates rose steadily to reach a peak of nearly 30 per 1,000 women between 1980 and 1981, according to prior Guttmacher Institute research. 
Since then, abortions have trended downward, hitting record lows year after year since 2007. 
Abortions are most prevalent among women in their 20s, according to the new figures. 
This means that this age-group is also largely responsible for the historic drop in abortion rates. 

*482*shares
*RELATED ARTICLES*

US birth rates hit 30-year low: Deaths are outpacing babies born as fewer teens get pregnant and women wait longer to have children, CDC reports 
Better access to IUDs drove a 20% drop in teen pregnancy and abortions, report finds - but experts warn Trump's gag rule could block poor young women from the devices 
In contrast, teen abortion rates across the US are low. Medical and surgical abortions for 15- to 19-year-olds accounted for just 9.4 percent of all abortions. Only 0.3 percent were for girls under 15. 
Between 2007 and 2016, the number abortions for teenagers decreased by 43 percent.  
This is encouraging, and falls in line with the reduction in teen pregnancies reported by the CDC earlier on Wednesday. 
Most of the abortions performed in 2017 - nearly 60 percent - were performed for women women who had already had one or two children. 
Women who had never had abortions accounted for the second greatest proportion of abortions, at just over 40 percent. 





Women in their 20s accounted for the highest percentage (blue), rate (red) and ratio (green) of US abortions in 2017. Under-15s had a very low rate of abortions, but a high ratio of abortion to live births, the CDC reported 
Medical abortions - which involve taking a pair of drugs to terminate pregnancy, now account for almost 28 percent of all abortions. 
About 60 percent are still done surgically.
The researchers also found that the majority of abortions performed early on in pregnancy.  
'Unintended pregnancy is the major contributor to induced abortion,' the study authors noted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

OPINION 
 LETTERS
*If Trump Can Pick Up Some Black Votes . . . *
*In 1992, James Carville said: “It’s the economy, stupid!” That sage advice might also apply to the black voter in 2020.*

SHARE



 

 

 


Nov. 19, 2019 12:41 pm ET





Joe Biden speaks in Los Angeles, July 18.PHOTO: RICHARD VOGEL/ASSOCIATED PRESS
Regarding “Why Black Democrats Favor Joe Biden” (Upward Mobility, Nov. 6): Jason L. Riley lists what older black Democrats want. These include keeping their medical insurance and gas-powered cars, protecting national borders and passing no tax increases to finance health care for illegal immigrants. It seems to me, then, their choice is easy: Vote Republican. They are fishing in the wrong pond.
*James Behrmann*
_Houston_
Joe Biden’s less than enthusiastic performance thus far makes his candidacy anything but certain, even if he does receive the majority of the black vote in the primaries. With inner cities struggling with homelessness, inadequate schools and gun-related deaths, maybe the black voter will make a more nuanced decision than choosing among the field of Democratic hopefuls. Black voters might decide that record-low black unemployment, increasing wages and recently signed legislation regarding prison reform are incentive enough to vote for a former Democrat, that is, President Donald Trump. If President Trump can garner even 15% of black votes (compared to the 8% he received in the 2016 election), the battleground states of Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin might again be the key to his winning the presidency in 2020. President Trump’s ability to outperform expectations was the political story of both the Republican primaries as well as the presidential election in 2016. 
In 1992 James Carville said: “It’s the economy, stupid!” That sage advice might also apply to the black voter in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving 





__





						The True Story of Thanksgiving - The Rush Limbaugh Show
					






					www.rushlimbaugh.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Ahoy, Chief Recruiter Numbnuts - have you read this?
> 
> “It is highly irregular for a secretary to become deeply involved in most personnel matters,” wrote Spencer. “Normally, military justice works best when senior leadership stays far away. A system that prevents command influence is what separates our armed forces from others. Our system of military justice has helped build the world’s most powerful navy; good leaders get promoted, bad ones get moved out and criminals are punished … We are effective overseas not because we have the best equipment, but because we are professionals. Our troops are held to the highest standards. We expect those who lead our forces to exercise excellent judgment. The soldiers and sailors they lead must be able to count on that.”
> 
> ...


t is the worst thing for America since 9/11, yet "thousands cheer" him on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2019)

Feel good story of the day.








						ICE arrests 90 students at fake university in Michigan
					

The Department of Homeland Security has arrested an additional 90 foreign students in recent months in a sting operation under a fake Michigan university designed to draw in students trying to stay in the U.S. illegal.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

Tucker Carlson has admitted that President Donald Trump lies incessantly ― and his defense is that being a “BS artist” is just who Trump is.

During Wednesday night’s edition of “Tucker Carlson Tonight,” the Fox News host brought up a recent Washington Post article that counted the president’s lies since taking office as being at more than 13,000 false claims. He conceded that the president does, in fact, tell lies. To demonstrate his point, he brought up one of Trump’s most famous tall tales: the claim that the crowd at his inauguration was the largest of all time. 

“We’re not going to lie to you. That was untrue,” Carlson said. “The crowd at the 2017 inauguration was not the largest ever measured on the National Mall. Sorry. It wasn’t.”

“Why did the president claim it was?” Carlson asked. “Well, because that’s who he is. Donald Trump is a salesman: A talker, a boaster, a compulsive self-promoter. At times, he’s a full-blown BS artist.”

“Most people know this. It’s obvious. It’s transparent, really.”









						Tucker Carlson Calls Trump A 'Full-Blown BS Artist' And Admits He's A Liar
					

The Fox News host was somehow using these terms in the president's defense.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2019)

The ultimate lefty hypocrite,

*Jamie Lee Curtis’ Thanksgiving Message: Vote for Women to Transform Our ‘Misogynist Society’*





Matt Winkelmeyer/Getty Images for dcpDAVID NG27 Nov 20191,480
2:04
*Actress Jamie Lee Curtis is using the Thanksgiving holiday to remind voters to choose female candidates as way to transform America’s “misogynist society.”*
In an editorial for NBC News, the Knives Out star described the United States as a fundamentally sexist country characterized by a pervasive hatred of women.

“Unfortunately, right now, we live in a misogynist society and a lot of men hate women,” Jamie Lee Curtis said. “They just do. I think that seeing a strong woman articulate her points, argue for her position, and even get angry about the disparities she faces — whatever they are — will cause some men to have a problem, even if women won’t.”
Breitbart TV
Curtis encouraged voters to cast their ballots based on gender.
“I understand that there are people who disagree with trying to achieve gender parity; I know that they believe that voters should just pick a candidate based on their qualifications,” the actress said.
But she added: “I do think it’s important to vote for female candidates.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ultimate lefty hypocrite,
> View attachment 5782
> *Jamie Lee Curtis’ Thanksgiving Message: Vote for Women to Transform Our ‘Misogynist Society’*
> 
> ...


You seem to have an inability to distinguish fiction from reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2019)

espola said:


> "Take off your shirt, sir, and show us that gorgeous chest. We’ve never seen a chest quite like it"
> 
> People are saying that the real reason for the hospital visit was an outpatient hemorrhoidectectomy to make room for more noses next to those of Devin and Lindsey.


Too many being T-bagged for even Devin and Lindsey to be in the same zip code


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, you dumb mother fuckers never learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok lil joe, you may need to sit down because I am going to ask you to do some independent thinking without the direction of rightwing fever-swamp propaganda.

Who do you think would profit most from discrediting Sondland? Taking into account that Sondland had just laid out the timeline for and provided the story of t's bribery attempt and then scrambling that becoming aware of the whistleblower's existence started.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is the worst thing for America since 9/11, yet "thousands cheer" him on.


Zzzzzzz


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok lil joe, you may need to sit down because I am going to ask you to do some independent thinking without the direction of rightwing fever-swamp propaganda.
> 
> Who do you think would profit most from discrediting Sondland? Taking into account that Sondland had just laid out the timeline for and provided the story of t's bribery attempt and then scrambling that becoming aware of the whistleblower's existence started.


The gullible one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The gullible one.


Speaking of . . .









						Trump's 'Rocky' photo on Twitter sends internet wild - CNN Video
					

Trump tweets his photoshopped head on Rocky's buffed body. Jeanne Moos reports it makes heads explode.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Nov 28, 2019)

Where do I sign up for he war on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Where do I sign up for he war on Thanksgiving?


You'll need to help "rake the forest" first.


----------



## espola (Nov 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll need to help "rake the forest" first.


I helped my daughter install weatherstripping on three windows instead.


----------



## espola (Nov 28, 2019)

espola said:


> "Take off your shirt, sir, and show us that gorgeous chest. We’ve never seen a chest quite like it"


This is turning out better than anyone could have thought --

“Washington Post claims – without evidence – that Trump shared a ‘doctored’ photo,”  -- says t 2020 campaign headquarters


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Ahoy, Chief Recruiter Numbnuts - have you read this?
> 
> “It is highly irregular for a secretary to become deeply involved in most personnel matters,” wrote Spencer. “Normally, military justice works best when senior leadership stays far away. A system that prevents command influence is what separates our armed forces from others. Our system of military justice has helped build the world’s most powerful navy; good leaders get promoted, bad ones get moved out and criminals are punished … We are effective overseas not because we have the best equipment, but because we are professionals. Our troops are held to the highest standards. We expect those who lead our forces to exercise excellent judgment. The soldiers and sailors they lead must be able to count on that.”
> 
> ...



*Hey ballsack Spola........*
*
For the RECORD on this forum cite the twelve charges against him....

And PLEASE explain to the Forum what murder he " Premeditated " since YOU
seem to willingly want to side with the prosecution who was absolutely wrong on
all counts..........

YOU and anyone who supported this disgusting travesty of justice have a lot of*
*explaining to do....!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2019)

How is that Muslim refugee thing working out?








						Knife attacker shot on London Bridge was known to police
					

Usman Khan, 28, was jailed in 2012 for terrorism offences for his part in an al Qaeda-inspired terror group that plotted to bomb the London Stock Exchange and kill Boris Johnson.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2019)

What a fucking piece of shit, I hope he gets pulled over and gets fucked up.








						Kaepernick Trashes America On ‘Unthanksgiving Day’ After Failing To Garner NFL Interest | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a fucking piece of shit, I hope he gets pulled over and gets fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder who the indigenous people stole the land from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2019)

Justice Clarence Thomas: 'Forget the Bigot in the Pick-up Truck, Biggest Impediment to his Career was Modern-Day Liberals'
					






					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2019)

They lost Mulvaney's luggage on Air Force One so he had to wear just what he had on the whole trip.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200398585772281863


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

The Founder of BET Bets on Trump for 2020 - 'I Give the President Credit for Doing Positive Things'
					

Trump and America's first black billionaire are socking it to the narrative.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Nov 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder who the indigenous people stole the land from.


I am awaiting a subject you're on which you're not ignorant.
Once when discussing exercise routines you sounded somewhat knowledgeable.
Every other subject, it's shocking how much you opine while being so dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I am awaiting a subject you're on which you're not ignorant.
> Once when discussing exercise routines you sounded somewhat knowledgeable.
> Every other subject, it's shocking how much you opine while being so dumb.


Why you hatin on Thanksgiving?
You part injun?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

U.S. Posts First Month in 70 Years as a Net Petroleum Exporter
					

(Bloomberg) -- The U.S. solidified its status as an energy producer by posting the first full month as a net exporter of crude and petroleum products since government records began in 1949.The nation exported 89,000 barrels a day more than it imported in September, according to data from the...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why you hatin on Thanksgiving?
> You part injun?


Knee-jerk reaction.
“Well duh, who did they take the land from?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I am awaiting a subject you're on which you're not ignorant.
> Once when discussing exercise routines you sounded somewhat knowledgeable.
> Every other subject, it's shocking how much you opine while being so dumb.


If you don't know, just say so.  Like every other subject I've discussed with you, I am not shocked by your ignorance.  Baaaaaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why you hatin on Thanksgiving?
> You part injun?


It's a part of their nihilism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> U.S. Posts First Month in 70 Years as a Net Petroleum Exporter
> 
> 
> (Bloomberg) -- The U.S. solidified its status as an energy producer by posting the first full month as a net exporter of crude and petroleum products since government records began in 1949.The nation exported 89,000 barrels a day more than it imported in September, according to data from the...
> ...


Isn't it Ironic that the fossil fuel industry flourished under Obama as well.  Maybe the alarmist anti-nuclear nutters will take note.  Not!!

_



*The nation exported 89,000 barrels a day more than it imported in September, according to data from the Energy Information Administration Friday. While the U.S. has previously reported net exports on a weekly basis, today’s figures mark a key milestone that few would have predicted just a decade ago, before the onset of the shale boom.*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Founder of BET Bets on Trump for 2020 - 'I Give the President Credit for Doing Positive Things'
> 
> 
> Trump and America's first black billionaire are socking it to the narrative.
> ...


As for impeachment-wielding allegations against the Commander-in-Chief, Rand said the U.S. shouldn’t be giving aid to Ukraine_ anyway:_


> [*“I]f it were me, I wouldn’t give them the aid, because we don’t have the money. We have to actually borrow the money from China to send it to Ukraine.* So I’m against the aid. And I think it’s a mistake to do the aid.”


And here’s where the books are on Trump’s side: Current U.S. law prevents the U.S. from lending help to corrupt countries.
Therefore, the congressman explained, Trump would’ve_ needed_ to ask for a Biden investigation — since he suspected the family was corrupt — in order to give Ukraine the assistance.
Here’s Mr. Paul:


> *“Foreign aid, by law, can only go out to countries that are not corrupt. So, if you think that a country is acting in a corrupt way, a president can always withhold aid until the corruption is fixed. So, you’re going to have to get into the mind of Trump and his advisers and say, ‘Well, he didn’t really believe that the Bidens were corrupt.’ I think he absolutely does. I think you could give him a lie detector test and say, ‘Do you think the Bidens were corrupt? And do you think you were investigating corruption, and that corruption is in the law, that you can’t give aid to a country that has corruption?’”*


So, bottom line, it’s not an issue of lawbreaking, impeachment-summoning shadiness. It’s about _policy:_


> *“This ends up being a policy debate and a partisan debate. And it has nothing to do with legality or illegality or impeachment. It’s purely a partisan way of trying to overturn the election.”*


*It’s also about the Democrats losing the election — because they’re afloat in a sea of Impeachment Mania.*
And while they’re trying to kick Trump out the back door, Michael Bloomberg’s trying to sneak in the front (here). Will Hillary follow suit, or will she be inexorably drawn to the “I” word, far too intensely to run a pro-win, “here are great ideas for us” campaign?
The Democrats appear to have completely given up on accentuating the positive. They can’t stop attacking the President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Knee-jerk reaction.
> “Well duh, who did they take the land from?”


The big fish eat the little fish.
Do you have issues with nature?
I mean natural nature, not made up nature you people tend to spew.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

espola said:


> They lost Mulvaney's luggage on Air Force One so he had to wear just what he had on the whole trip.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200398585772281863


*Or he wasn't allowed to take it...........you don't lose luggage on a flight like that.*
*Even with the " secret " shuttle flights.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you don't know, just say so.  Like every other subject I've discussed with you, I am not shocked by your ignorance.  Baaaaaa!


Yet another I know you are but what am I response from the ignoramus dizzy one. How capable of you.


----------



## messy (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The big fish eat the little fish.
> Do you have issues with nature?
> I mean natural nature, not made up nature you people tend to spew.


He referred to the “indigenous people.” That’s why it was such a stupid comment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another I know you are but what am I response from the ignoramus dizzy one. How capable of you.


Got it.  You donʻt know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

messy said:


> He referred to the “indigenous people.” That’s why it was such a stupid comment.


So you assume that “indigenous people” donʻt take land from other indigenous people?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you assume that “indigenous people” donʻt take land from other indigenous people?


Here troll, read and think about it . . . apparently you had a hard time in school. Did you graduate from HS?
*Indigenous peoples*, also known as First *peoples*, *Aboriginal peoples* or Native *peoples*, are ethnic groups who are the original owners and caretakers of a given region, in contrast to groups that have settled, occupied or colonized the area more recently.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here troll, read and think about it . . . apparently you had a hard time in school. Did you graduate from HS?
> *Indigenous peoples*, also known as First *peoples*, *Aboriginal peoples* or Native *peoples*, are ethnic groups who are the original owners and caretakers of a given region, in contrast to groups that have settled, occupied or colonized the area more recently.


*Why would you ask someone else if they graduated from HS when you barely made it....*
*
Go read your history ignoramus....to the VICTOR go the spoils no matter how insignificant it is....
You have the freedom to Bitch, Bitch, Bitch because of the Men and Women who scratched out
AMERICA from nothing....Oh yeah they failed at first, but they never gave up....unlike YOU who
is happy to be spoon fed crap from a Criminal Organization hell bent on destroying this Country...
*
*That's right ...DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why would you ask someone else if they graduated from HS when you barely made it....*
> 
> *Go read your history ignoramus....to the VICTOR go the spoils no matter how insignificant it is....
> You have the freedom to Bitch, Bitch, Bitch because of the Men and Women who scratched out
> ...


There you go again, proving my point . . . this time with your tired old nonsensical dribble that shows you know nothing, nada, zilch. You do waller in and thoroughly enjoy your ignorance. Good thing for you breathing is a involuntary response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here troll, read and think about it . . . apparently you had a hard time in school. Did you graduate from HS?
> *Indigenous peoples*, also known as First *peoples*, *Aboriginal peoples* or Native *peoples*, are ethnic groups who are the original owners and caretakers of a given region, in contrast to groups that have settled, occupied or colonized the area more recently.


More recently then who?


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go again, proving my point . . . this time with your tired old nonsensical dribble that shows you know nothing, nada, zilch. You do waller in and thoroughly enjoy your ignorance. Good thing for you breathing is a involuntary response.


*It is and it isn't.......It is voluntary AND involuntary....had you studied you would have*
*known that. But alas you once again support my " Hypothesis " regarding YOU.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

*With each breath you take Husky Poo .....you support the TRUTH that*
*destroys the false premise you regurgitate on a daily basis. *


----------



## messy (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here troll, read and think about it . . . apparently you had a hard time in school. Did you graduate from HS?
> *Indigenous peoples*, also known as First *peoples*, *Aboriginal peoples* or Native *peoples*, are ethnic groups who are the original owners and caretakers of a given region, in contrast to groups that have settled, occupied or colonized the area more recently.


Hüsker you are more patient than I...taking the time to explain to the nitwit what “indigenous” means. 
He’s a natural Trump guy...anything can be the truth. “Indigenous people” aren’t indigenous.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Hüsker you are more patient than I...taking the time to explain to the nitwit what “indigenous” means.
> He’s a natural Trump guy...anything can be the truth. “Indigenous people” aren’t indigenous.


They hang on his every word. He is their messiah, their god, their everything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They hang on his every word. He is their messiah, their god, their everything.


God, you dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> God, you dick.


What's that you say, you scared, pitiful little man?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Hüsker you are more patient than I...taking the time to explain to the nitwit what “indigenous” means.
> He’s a natural Trump guy...anything can be the truth. “Indigenous people” aren’t indigenous.


So indigenous folk didn't take land from othe indigenous folk.  How naive


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They hang on his every word. He is their messiah, their god, their everything.


I haven't seen anyone hanging on T's words more than you people.  Your hate is your messiah, your God, your everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So indigenous folk didn't take land from othe indigenous folk.  How naive


I understand where you could go with your little word play trumpist, but you are just being intentionally obtuse as a trumpist is prone to be. Reality isn't on your side so you resort to little games, like always. Have fun bugs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I understand where you could go with your little word play trumpist, but you are just being intentionally obtuse as a trumpist is prone to be. Reality isn't on your side so you resort to little games, like always. Have fun bugs.


Iʻd suggest using less words to convey your ignorance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻd suggest using less words to convey your ignorance.


I calls 'em as I sees 'em, and I see you aren't fond of reality, yours must not be so good.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They hang on his every word. He is their messiah, their god, their everything.


*YOU are FULL of Schiff..........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I calls 'em as I sees 'em, and I see you aren't fond of reality, yours must not be so good.


King Kamehameha.


----------



## espola (Dec 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻd suggest using less words to convey your ignorance.


Fewer


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Fewer


Agree


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I understand where you could go with your little word play trumpist, but you are just being intentionally obtuse as a trumpist is prone to be. Reality isn't on your side so you resort to little games, like always. Have fun bugs.


Fewer.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

*Husky Poo salutes his Democratic Führer no less  ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that you say, you scared, pitiful little man?


I know you are familiar with dick, so it must be the God thing you don’t understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you are familiar with dick, so it must be the God thing you don’t understand.


It's the T-baggin that he's most familiar with.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you are familiar with dick, so it must be the God thing you don’t understand.


Are you confused  as to when the word god is to be capitialized? You know, confused, like you are with most other matters you attempt to bring up.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you confused  as to when the word god is to be capitialized? You know, confused, like you are with most other matters you attempt to bring up.


*Get some blocks, your crate isn't high enough to hear you 
piss and moan over the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Get some blocks, your crate isn't high enough to hear you
> piss and moan over the TRUTH.*


You only know what trump tells you to know.


----------



## messy (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

messy said:


> View attachment 5837



*One small thing " Messy " Financial ....Tax Revenue is not income.*
*It's adjustable....I know that's REALLY hard for you to comprehend 
box boy....but the debt can/could go away within 24 hours with one*
*adjustment.

Just ask YOUR " DEMOCRATS " FUNDING SOURCE CHINA !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2019)

Melania Trump shows off White House Christmas décor - CNN Video
					

First lady Melania Trump shared a video of this year's White House Christmas decorations, which highlight "Spirit of America" for the holiday decoration theme.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

messy said:


> View attachment 5837


Too bad the household can't print counterfeit money to meet their needs.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2019)

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/12/02/18/21695498-7745473-Melania_can_bee_seen_adding_the_final_touches_to_the_decorations-a-20_1575310078672.jpg


----------



## messy (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *One small thing " Messy " Financial ....Tax Revenue is not income.*
> *It's adjustable....I know that's REALLY hard for you to comprehend
> box boy....but the debt can/could go away within 24 hours with one*
> *adjustment.
> ...


You’re as dumb as Iz about money.
No wonder you guys don’t have any.
Tax revenue is income.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

I see where trump claims ivanka has created 14 million jobs in the last three years? . . . and his fan base opens wide to take it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re as dumb as Iz about money.
> No wonder you guys don’t have any.
> Tax revenue is income.


Fries U classics from the poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *One small thing " Messy " Financial ....Tax Revenue is not income.*
> *It's adjustable....I know that's REALLY hard for you to comprehend
> box boy....but the debt can/could go away within 24 hours with one*
> *adjustment.
> ...


Fries U grads donʻt learn balance sheets.


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re as dumb as Iz about money.
> No wonder you guys don’t have any.
> Tax revenue is income.


*If I ran my businesses in a constant state of debt I*
*would not be in business.
You are a glaring example of ignorance at water level sustainability.
Revenue is Profit
Taxes are NOT a Profit.
In the truest sense of the word it's THEFT. *
*The Government IS NOT a for profit business.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If I ran my businesses in a constant state of debt I*
> *would not be in business.
> You are a glaring example of ignorance at water level sustainability.
> Revenue is Profit
> ...


Talking about trump eh? Debt and bankruptcy is what he does and rip hard working people off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2019)

Why did Lindsey change course on the Ukraine myths?  Was it t's grumpy-uncle-at-Thanksgiving performance at the NATO meeting that was the last straw?

Will he be next to be thrown under the bus?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talking about trump eh? Debt and bankruptcy is what he does and rip hard working people off.


No greater rip off than QE.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Why did Lindsey change course on the Ukraine myths?  Was it t's grumpy-uncle-at-Thanksgiving performance at the NATO meeting that was the last straw?
> 
> Will he be next to be thrown under the bus?


There is reality, then there is the the lies and desperate attempts by the t-swallowers to somehow convince someone, anyone, things are different.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is reality, then there is the the lies and desperate attempts by the t-swallowers to somehow convince someone, anyone, things are different.


The sequel continues.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2019)

Is it funny or sad to watch our president sit by as Macron rips his foreign policy without a clue that he is doing it? Our POTUS needs a picture book with large bold font and someone to explain things in a way he can understand.


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talking about trump eh? Debt and bankruptcy is what he does and rip hard working people off.


*Prove it with FACTS LIAR........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

NATO leaders caught on camera mocking Trump
					

The leaders of Britain, Canada, France and the Netherlands have  been caught on camera at a Buckingham Palace reception mocking US President Donald Trump's lengthy media appearances ahead of Wedensday's NATO summit.  The footage, shot by the British host's camera pool on Tuesday evening and...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

"I've ahhhh, never met the man."


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If I ran my businesses in a constant state of debt I*
> *would not be in business.
> You are a glaring example of ignorance at water level sustainability.
> Revenue is Profit
> ...


Do you really think that revenue = profit?
God you Trump people are soooo dumb!
Btw, did you see the European leaders and Trudeau standing around laughing about Trump’s buffoonery? ‘Mérica!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you really think that revenue = profit?
> God you Trump people are soooo dumb!
> Btw, did you see the European leaders and Trudeau standing around laughing about Trump’s buffoonery? ‘Mérica!


You missed it CLTV boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Prove it with FACTS LIAR........*


Those facts are all well documented, enough 'mericans didn't mind voting for a con man thinking he might pull scams for America (turns out that is not the case). That you continue to ignore those facts is on you. Be a man and own it, say, "Yes he is a crook, but I thought he would be our crook!" . . . but you are one of the dwindling few that just won't admit you were/are wrong. Everyone knows he is a crook, incompetent and never was a good businessman (I mean really who goes belly up running casinos?). His publicity stunt turned reality show POTUS has put a giant stain on America and he is being used by putin and others around the world for their own good, not ours.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You missed it CLTV boy.


I don't know what CLTV means. And i don't know what I missed. I like my balance sheet, though! And I feel kind of sorry for you and Nono for thinking that revenue = profit and that a house isn't an asset. No wonder you guys like Trump.


----------



## Booter (Dec 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5869


Why is Melanie wearing a hang glider?


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you really think that revenue = profit?
> *Revenue = Income = Profit*
> *Profit = Revenue = Income
> Income = Profit = Revenue*
> ...



*" Messy " " Messy "....you probably find this California Rep " Hot " don't you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy "....you probably find this California Rep " Hot " don't you....*


You probably don't even understand what a shallow, gutless, moron you make yourself out to be with posts like that.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy "....you probably find this California Rep " Hot " don't you....*


I am here to enjoy the lessons from you and Iz.
“Revenue” means the same thing as “profit” and “a house is not an asset.”
You really are the idiots Trump relies on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't know what CLTV means. And i don't know what I missed. I like my balance sheet, though! And I feel kind of sorry for you and Nono for thinking that revenue = profit and that a house isn't an asset. No wonder you guys like Trump.


You don't have to tell us what you don't know.  We already know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those facts are all well documented, enough 'mericans didn't mind voting for a con man thinking he might pull scams for America (turns out that is not the case). That you continue to ignore those facts is on you. Be a man and own it, say, "Yes he is a crook, but I thought he would be our crook!" . . . but you are one of the dwindling few that just won't admit you were/are wrong. Everyone knows he is a crook, incompetent and never was a good businessman (I mean really who goes belly up running casinos?). His publicity stunt turned reality show POTUS has put a giant stain on America and he is being used by putin and others around the world for their own good, not ours.


You lost your eloquence and kept your fool.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I am here to enjoy the lessons from you and Iz.
> “Revenue” means the same thing as “profit” and “a house is not an asset.”
> You really are the idiots Trump relies on.


Lol! You're still missing it CLTV boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I am here to enjoy the lessons from you and Iz.
> “Revenue” means the same thing as “profit” and “a house is not an asset.”
> You really are the idiots Trump relies on.


Yes, I have been doing it wrong all this time. Now I know to get rid of all those pesky loans, even with tenants paying them off. PAYING THEM OFF FOR THE BANK!!!!! . . . but then again the lease money is PURE PROFIT!!!!! Minus mortgage payment, upkeep, property taxes, etc. etc. . . . but, it's revenue so PURE PROFIT!!!!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, I have been doing it wrong all this time. Now I know to get rid of all those pesky loans, even with tenants paying them off. PAYING THEM OFF FOR THE BANK!!!!! . . . but then again the lease money is PURE PROFIT!!!!! Minus mortgage payment, upkeep, property taxes, etc. etc. . . . but, it's revenue so PURE PROFIT!!!!!!


Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 5872
> "I've ahhhh, never met the man."


I don’t know the man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2019)

Anyone know who this dumb cunt is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!


Glad you can laugh at yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Glad you can laugh at yourself.


You should try it.  That way you donʻt look like the eloquent fool that you are.


----------



## Booter (Dec 5, 2019)

*
When you're a clown the whole world laughs at you.*

“We need a President who isn’t a laughing stock to the entire World,” Donald Trump tweeted in 2014. “We need a truly great leader, a genius at strategy and winning. Respect!”
Indeed, having such a leader would provide many benefits to the United States. Instead, we get this:


> President Trump, who has long demeaned his rivals for being laughed at around the world, found himself the scorned child on the global playground Wednesday as widely circulated video showed some of his foreign counterparts gossiping about and mocking him.
> The video captured Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau appearing to laugh Tuesday evening with French President Emmanuel Macron, British Prime Minister Boris Johnson and others about Trump’s performance during an earlier bilateral meeting and painted White House aides as agog at the president’s behavior.
> And so it was Wednesday morning that Trump presented a sulking, brooding president as he engaged on the sidelines of the NATO summit at a secluded estate here outside London. Trump abruptly cancelled a planned news conference at the summit’s conclusion, arguing that he had already answered so many questions from reporters in other settings during his visit to England.


Trump says he’ll be leaving the summit early, and it won’t be the first time he has stalked angrily away from a meeting of U.S. allies before he was scheduled to depart. A year and a half ago, he fled a meeting of the Group of Seven in Quebec, apparently miffed that the allied leaders expressed their differences with him on tariffs and climate change.

*It’s almost as though at these gatherings of world leaders Trump becomes his most petulant, insecure and childish.*

Trump’s preoccupation with the idea of being laughed at borders on the pathological. It was his primary theme as a candidate whenever he discussed foreign affairs or international trade: China is laughing at us, Europe is laughing at us, the Taliban is laughing at us, OPEC is laughing at us, the world is laughing at us. But once he became president, he promised, the laughter would stop. And so he has asserted many times since taking office. “We don’t want other leaders and other countries laughing at us anymore, and they won’t be,” he said.

*Yet now, there is literally not a single person on Earth who gets laughed at more than Donald Trump.*


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> View attachment 5905
> 
> *When you're a clown the whole world laughs at you.*
> 
> ...


His whole shtick is to appeal to idiots...like his supporters here.
Sophisticated world leaders and others of course laugh at him. But his goal is not to be like them or be partners with them. He would rather emulate Putin, Duterte, the Turkish guy, Kim, etc.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> His whole shtick is to appeal to idiots...like his supporters here.
> Sophisticated world leaders and others of course laugh at him. But his goal is not to be like them or be partners with them. He would rather emulate Putin, Duterte, the Turkish guy, Kim, etc.


There are tribes hidden in the jungles of South America that have limited encounters with the outside world that laugh at t and those dumb enough to support him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

*Photographs of the president looking down and apparently sulking appear to show he was humiliated by the events of the summit, and may have prompted his early departure.

*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I am here to enjoy the lessons from you and Iz.
> “Revenue” means the same thing as “profit” and “a house is not an asset.”
> You really are the idiots Trump relies on.


*Well you SURE aren't paying attention..............
Revenue = Income = Profit*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Photographs of the president looking down and apparently sulking appear to show he was humiliated by the events of the summit, and may have prompted his early departure.
> 
> View attachment 5907*



*You really do live in Fantasy Land......*
*
He was DONE...Mission Accomplished.....Now What.

Now he's here to witness the Democrats Melt like butter....

You have NO IDEA what is transpiring in front of your very eyes.....
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really do live in Fantasy Land......*
> 
> *He was DONE...Mission Accomplished.....Now What.
> 
> ...


You have been making predictions of impending doom and bombshells for years now, almost a decade . . . and still nothing, nada, zilch. You are a buffoon in a clowns suit riding a tiny bike . . . and you won't be wearing a yellow jersey anytime soon either.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Well you SURE aren't paying attention..............
> Revenue = Income = Profit*


Iz and Nono should form a company together. A dollar comes in, nono celebrates the "profit." Iz says "the dollar is counterfeit." Please go on reality TV.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz and Nono should form a company together. A dollar comes in, nono celebrates the "profit." Iz says "the dollar is counterfeit." Please go on reality TV.


nono is most likely on SSI and we already know dizzy is a ward of the state.


----------



## Booter (Dec 5, 2019)

*North Korea revives 'dotard' insult after Trump's 'Rocket Man' comment 'displeased' Kim Jong Un*

Speaking of the North Korean leader at the NATO summit in London on Tuesday, Trump said: "He really likes sending rockets up, doesn't he? That's why I call him Rocket Man." Trump added that he and Kim have "a good relationship."

Izzy, your president Don the Con is a clown and so are you for supporting him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> *North Korea revives 'dotard' insult after Trump's 'Rocket Man' comment 'displeased' Kim Jong Un*
> 
> Speaking of the North Korean leader at the NATO summit in London on Tuesday, Trump said: "He really likes sending rockets up, doesn't he? That's why I call him Rocket Man." Trump added that he and Kim have "a good relationship."
> 
> Izzy, your president Don the Con is a clown and so are you for supporting him.


TOKYO — North Korea said Tuesday that dialogue with the United States has been nothing but a “foolish trick” and warned Washington that it could be on the receiving end of an unwelcome Christmas gift.
The North Korean regime has given the United States until the end of the year to drop its “hostile policy,” come up with a new approach to talks and offer concessions in return for its decision to end nuclear and intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) tests in 2018.
Despite the tensions between the two countries, President Trump sounded an almost affectionate note about Kim Jong Un in London on Tuesday, expressing his confidence that North Korea would still denuclearize. But he also noted that the North Korean leader “likes sending rockets up, doesn’t he?”

“That’s why I call him Rocket Man,” Trump said.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz and Nono should form a company together. A dollar comes in, nono celebrates the "profit." Iz says "the dollar is counterfeit." Please go on reality TV.


*If we formed a company.....it would be called*
*" MessyMonkeyButt "  







" Clean Your Messy Butt Up "......

We would sell Clown Suits, Monkey Suits and Boxes .....
We would clean up in your neighborhood alone...... 
1000 units per hour....
Your face on the crotch and Adam Schiff for Brains in the rear.....*
*Dick in the front......Schiff in the rear.....*
*The boxes would feature Nancy Pelosi's face on the bottomside...*
*You'll always know to put " Nancy " face down in the dirt and load up...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If we formed a company.....it would be called*
> *" MessyMonkeyButt "
> 
> 
> ...


So you need messy to make it work. I know who messy is, but between you and dizzy which of you two is the monkey and which is the butt? Or is it interchangable?


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If we formed a company.....it would be called*
> *" MessyMonkeyButt "
> 
> 
> ...


Question: if you paid $100 for the monkey to advertise the suits and you sold one suit for $50, would the $50 be profit? Would it be revenue?
Discuss with Iz and get back to me, ok?


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Question: if you paid $100 for the monkey to advertise the suits and you sold one suit for $50, would the $50 be profit? Would it be revenue?
> Discuss with Iz and get back to me, ok?


Don't forget the cost of the suit, business license, overhead costs like utilities and rent --


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you need messy to make it work.
> I know who messy is, but between
> you and dizzy which of you two is
> the monkey and which is the butt?
> Or is it interchangable ?


*Yes " Messy " is the Key...*
*
You are the MonkeyButt to see.....
*
*Dick in the front, Schiff in the rear.....*


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

espola said:


>


Damn Russians


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)

From Devin's home town paper (who once supported him) --



			https://www.fresnobee.com/opinion/editorials/article238047674.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

espola said:


> From Devin's home town paper (who once supported him) --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fresnobee.com/opinion/editorials/article238047674.html


Damn Russians


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes " Messy " is the Key...*
> 
> *You are the MonkeyButt to see.....*
> 
> *Dick in the front, Schiff in the rear.....*


So you are saying you couldn't run a profitable business without help, check.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

Apparently Baron Trump was torn from his mothers arms, taken to a cold cell with hundreds of others like him and possibly to never see his family again! THAT is why 'conservatives' are so upset, right? Oh wait, no, that's hundreds of children's plight at the border and 'conservatives' don't give a damn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2019)

"If any language and expressions stoking the atmosphere of confrontation are used once again on purpose at a crucial moment as now, that must really be diagnosed as the relapse of the dotage of a dotard."


With friends like that who needs nuclear accords.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently Baron Trump was torn from his mothers arms, taken to a cold cell with hundreds of others like him and possibly to never see his family again! THAT is why 'conservatives' are so upset, right? Oh wait, no, that's hundreds of children's plight at the border and 'conservatives' don't give a damn.


Obama and the illegal invaders built that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)

Share Share	|  Twitter
|  Facebook
|   3 Comments |   Print |   Email
December 6, 2019
While House Dems abused the impeachment process (and themselves), 8 more federal judges were confirmed this week
By Thomas Lifson
Pardon my bluntness, but there is a distinct masturbatory aspect to the impeachment theatre playing out before the nation’s eyes. There is no possibility that that the furious fulminations in the House Judiciary Committee meetings this week will be consummated in an actual removal of the 45th president from office. So, it is all about self-gratification for the radicals who threaten to stay home or even run against incumbent House Democrats if their fantasies are not acted out with an impeachment vote.


Meanwhile, in the real world, almost unnoticed by the media, 8 more Trump appointees were confirmed to the federal bench. Senator Chuck Grassley, a Midwesterner usually embodying all the self-effacement characteristic of the Upper Midwest, took to Twitter to



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/12/while_house_dems_abused_the_impeachment_process_and_themselves_8_more_federal_judges_were_confirmed_this_week.html#ixzz67KWBkeKS
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)

Impeach the mother fucker.








						November Jobs Report: 266,000 Jobs Added, Unemployment At 3.5%
					

The U.S. economy added 266,000 jobs in November, while the unemployment rate dropped to 3.5%, according to Department of Labor data released Friday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2019)

*Another 1,000 truck drivers lost their jobs in November, and it's a chilling sign for the economy*








The trucking industry has been in a recession in 2019.
Small trucking companies and owner-operators (truck drivers who work for themselves) have been hardest hit.
After an uptick of 700 trucking payrolls in October, the industry slashed another 1,000 jobs in November, according to the monthly jobs report released by the federal government. 
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
The trucking industry slashed 1,000 payrolls in November, according to the most recent jobs report released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.
The job cuts come at a time when the trucking industry should be ramping up for the holiday season. Warehousing and storage, for example, added 8,000 jobs last month. And in November 2018, some 4,100 trucking jobs were added.
ACT Research says that America's $800 billion trucking market has been in a recession since early 2019. Freight volumes have declined for 11 straight months. Manufacturing, which tracks the trucking industry, has contracted for four straight months. 
In the first half of the year, around 640 trucking companies went bankrupt, according to industry data from Broughton Capital LLC. That's more than triple the number of bankruptcies from the same period last year — about 175.
Here's the number of jobs added or removed in 2019:

January 2019: 19,100 trucking payrolls added; 1,516,000 total 
February: 100 added; 1,516,100 total
March: 1,200 removed; 1,514,900 total
April: 2,300 added; 1,517,200 total
May: 1,800 added; 1,519,000 total
June: 1,900 added; 1,520,900 total
July: 300 removed; 1,520,600 total
August: 5,100 removed; 1,515,500 total
September: 2,900 removed; 1,512,600 total
October: 700 added; 1,513,300 total
November: 1,000 removed; 1,512,300 total
*A red flag for the rest of the economy*
Everyone from the C-suite to individual truckers are increasingly blaming their woes on an industrial recession — one that's being kicked off by President Donald Trump's trade war.
_*Read more:* 'Bad from every angle': America's trucking recession is now slamming one of the $800 billion industry's largest companies_
"We have been in an industrial recession for the last year, and I say that just based on the objective fact that not only us but the entire LTL industry has seen negative tonnage growth in each of the last four quarters," XPO CEO Brad Jacobs said in a call to analysts on October 29. 





When the rest of America is headed for a downturn, freight usually dips first, a report from Convoy's economic-research division said. The industry went into a recession in April 2006, more than a year before the rest of the economy was clobbered by the Great Recession, starting in January 2008.
A tumble in trucking doesn't always foretell a recession for everyone else. The freight industry goes into recession twice as often as the rest of the economy, according to Convoy.
*Regardless, the jobs report reflected an unexpected boost*
But the ongoing hit to trucking hasn't seemed to cause the rest of the economy to meaningfully contract. The rest of the jobs report crushed expectations, translating to a 50-year-low in the unemployment rate of 3.5%.
That unexpected boost in payrolls surprised analysts, who have said for months that the economy is slowing down. This year, the US has added an average of 180,000 jobs a month, down from an average monthly gain of 223,000 in 2018.
_*Read more:* US economy smashes forecasts, adds 266,000 jobs in November_
Still, a windfall of jobs isn't necessarily a win for many Americans. A Brookings report recently uncovered that 44% of US workers are in low-wage jobs, earning a median annual salary of $18,000, despite historically low unemployment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202710410790612993
And apparently they think that Presidential abuse of power is the will of the people.  But of course they do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Another 1,000 truck drivers lost their jobs in November, and it's a chilling sign for the economy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be pretty sad rooting against your own country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be pretty sad rooting against your own country.


Who is doing that? You siding with putin, is that what you are talking about?


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is doing that? You siding with putin, is that what you are talking about?



*YOU ARE ..!*

*SH#T SACK.....!*


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2019)

Even when using the #1 button after a #2, it never takes me more than 2 flushes.

Maybe it's the bad lighting in the WH bathrooms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

We are rapidly becoming a stupid country. No regard for education and expertise...

WASHINGTON — The Senate on Wednesday confirmed a St. Louis County attorney known for her opposition to abortion and support for religious rights to a federal judgeship in St. Louis.
Sarah Pitlyk’s appointment to the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Missouri came despite the American Bar Assn. rating her as “not qualified” because of her lack of experien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> We are rapidly becoming a stupid country. No regard for education and expertise...
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Senate on Wednesday confirmed a St. Louis County attorney known for her opposition to abortion and support for religious rights to a federal judgeship in St. Louis.
> Sarah Pitlyk’s appointment to the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Missouri came despite the American Bar Assn. rating her as “not qualified” because of her lack of experien


Where were they when Obama was elected?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> We are rapidly becoming a stupid country. No regard for education and expertise...
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Senate on Wednesday confirmed a St. Louis County attorney known for her opposition to abortion and support for religious rights to a federal judgeship in St. Louis.
> Sarah Pitlyk’s appointment to the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Missouri came despite the American Bar Assn. rating her as “not qualified” because of her lack of experien


Build that wall and keep all those dumb fucking illegals out of my country and see what happens to the educational state of our country.
Just imagine if the teachers could actually teach Americans the 3 r’s instead of teaching Jose and Jesus English. 
Ju know ?


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build that wall and keep all those dumb fucking illegals out of my country and see what happens to the educational state of our country.
> Just imagine if the teachers could actually teach Americans the 3 r’s instead of teaching Jose and Jesus English.
> Ju know ?


Teaching Jesus is why we are stupid now. So we agree.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Teaching Jesus is why we are stupid now. So we agree.



*Wow....Your Botoxificated  " Queen Bee " says otherwise.....







Ain't she just " Prayerful "....spouting Catholicism and...... Jeeeesus she's fugly....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wow....Your Botoxificated  " Queen Bee " says otherwise.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do Catholics feel about abortion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Teaching Jesus is why we are stupid now. So we agree.


You.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do Catholics feel about abortion?


Biden is personally against abortion as is Pelosi. They also against needlessly separating families.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do Catholics feel about abortion?


Adv Bioeth. 1997;2:151-82.
*The Roman Catholic position on abortion.*
Barry R.
*Abstract*
*PIP: *
This article presents the history and grounds of the official position of the Roman Catholic Church that abortion under any circumstances, including abortion to save the life of the mother, should be prohibited. After an introduction that deplores the lack of mercy shown to killers of abortionists while Catholic priests threatened by pro-abortion forces are not offered protection, the article traces the historic development of the Catholic abortion policy and rebuts arguments that abortion was permitted in the early Christian Church. The next section explains Catholic views on the personhood of a conceptus and refutes the contentions of Joseph Donceel that early abortion should be permitted because of uncertainty about the nature of the conceptus and the possibility of delayed animation. The fourth section of the paper debates the points raised by Susan Teft Nicholson who maintains that the Catholic position regarding abortion rests on the Church's animosity towards sexual pleasure. The paper goes on to criticize Nicholson's claims that the Roman Catholic position on abortion is inconsistent with the Church's own understanding of the Principle of Double Effect because the Church fails to allow abortion in many cases where it would be permissible under the Principle. Section 6 describes the underlying motive of the Roman Catholic Church's abortion position as an attempt to protect the innocent fetus from deliberate death and to justify the Church's application of protection from deliberate killing to those who are innocent of aggressive action. This discussion is followed by a justification of the Church's prohibition of abortion in cases of aggression, such as the aggression ascribed to a fetus when a pregnancy imperials the life of a mother. It is concluded that the US will likely legalize suicide and mercy killing as it has the killing of innocent fetuses who are probably ensouled with personhood and are not formal aggressors.
PMID: 12348326
 [Indexed for MEDLINE]



*POOR POOR NANCY....But she's " Quite " Prayerful.....The woman is gunna crack *
*very soon....!
You cannot be an evil Witch and wield power forever, time catches up with you real fast*
*in old age....!






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> Adv Bioeth. 1997;2:151-82.
> *The Roman Catholic position on abortion.*
> Barry R.
> *Abstract*
> ...


You aren't quite able to comprehend the meaning of democracy are ya?


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> Adv Bioeth. 1997;2:151-82.
> *The Roman Catholic position on abortion.*
> Barry R.
> *Abstract*
> ...


Roman Catholics don’t approve of sex between consenting adults.
Their clergy routinely practices non-consensual sex with juvenile males.
Their view of abortion is not relevant.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't quite able to comprehend the meaning of democracy are ya?


*Mr Husky Poo.....do YOU realize what your doing to yourself....
Gimme a break...you really cannot be that fucking stupid.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Roman Catholics don’t approve of sex between consenting adults.
> Their clergy routinely practices non-consensual sex with juvenile males.
> Their view of abortion is not relevant.



*Ohhhhhhh yes it is.....and you are an Idiot for trying to support your*
*" Point " with the above comments.....You should have heeded my *
*suggestion and enrolled back in school. Dumbass.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Roman Catholics don’t approve of sex between consenting adults.
> Their clergy routinely practices non-consensual sex with juvenile males.
> Their view of abortion is not relevant.


Absolute fact.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Absolute fact.



*And......what's your point....?*

*You get lost in the discussion again.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Roman Catholics don’t approve of sex between consenting adults.
> Their clergy routinely practices non-consensual sex with juvenile males.
> Their view of abortion is not relevant.


Sure it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## messy (Dec 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure it is.


For people who want to take instruction from people who diddle little boys as their sexual outlet, you’re right. And yes, there appear to be many of such people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2019)

messy said:


> For people who want to take instruction from people who diddle little boys as their sexual outlet, you’re right. And yes, there appear to be many of such people.


Do you think the world would be better without the church?


----------



## messy (Dec 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the world would be better without the church?


The Catholic Church? Is that a joke question? Is their regular  pastime of raping little boys a worldwide thing, or is it mainly just the US? 
Have you traveled in the third world. I have, a lot. In towns where people can’t afford shoes or decent shelter, just look around for the giant building full of gold and jewels and that’s the Catholic Church.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the world would be better without the church?


Did you flunk world history?  

Alternate question -- Did you attend parochial schools for your education?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The Catholic Church? Is that a joke question? Is their regular  pastime of raping little boys a worldwide thing, or is it mainly just the US?
> Have you traveled in the third world. I have, a lot. In towns where people can’t afford shoes or decent shelter, just look around for the giant building full of gold and jewels and that’s the Catholic Church.


So.......?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2019)

Exclusive - Treasury’s Monica Crowley on the Trump Economy: 'Boom!'
					

Monica Crowley told Breitbart News that President Donald Trump’s “economic freedom agenda” has led to the lowest unemployment in 50 years.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

"Fox News Sunday" anchor Chris Wallace said the headline on the highly anticipated report released Monday by the Justice Department's inspector general (IG) will be that it "didn't find the things that Bill Barr and Donald Trump alleged" regarding spying on the Trump campaign.


----------



## nononono (Dec 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Fox News Sunday" anchor Chris Wallace said the headline on the highly anticipated report released Monday by the Justice Department's inspector general (IG) will be that it "didn't find the things that Bill Barr and Donald Trump alleged" regarding spying on the Trump campaign.



*Wow.....Are you stupid....you are mirrored by the ignorance on display by the Democrats today...*
*
24 LIARS on the Dias who are promoting absolute BULLSHIT in an effort to DESTROY
a duly elected President who has DONE NOTHING WRONG ....*
*He has exposed the Criminal Democrats Money Laundering scheme and YOU KNOW IT
IS TRUE......YOU SUPPORT A FILTHY CORRUPT CRIMINAL CARTEL KNOWN AS 
THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY ......!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wow.....Are you stupid....you are mirrored by the ignorance on display by the Democrats today...*
> 
> *24 LIARS on the Dias who are promoting absolute BULLSHIT in an effort to DESTROY
> a duly elected President who has DONE NOTHING WRONG ....*
> ...


Still awaiting that bombshell . . . any updates?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

"They spied on me! They spied on our campaign!"  . . . lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

*Trump family member had 'personal' relationship with dossier author Christopher Steele, report says — it may have been Ivanka*
. . . that little slut! Apple don't fall far . . .


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2019)

Has Barr resigned yet?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump family member had 'personal' relationship with dossier author Christopher Steele, report says — it may have been Ivanka*
> . . . that little slut! Apple don't fall far . . .



*That's just stupid......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's just stupid......*


Yes it is, but you still support the guy right?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes it is, but you still support the guy right?


*Your statement was/is stupid....*
*Yes I will support him....
*
*The alternative is Hell....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your statement was/is stupid....*
> *Yes I will support him....*
> 
> *The alternative is Hell....*


What statement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

I wonder if t leaked any highly classified intelligence to the Russians like he did last time that jeopardized Israeli sources.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

Is ok that t is siding with Russia and moving away from Ukraine?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Has Barr resigned yet?


Who you gonna trust, Barr or


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who you gonna trust, Barr or
> View attachment 5959


Barr's own Department of Justice has shown him to be a liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2019)

FBI Knew in January 2017 that 'Golden Showers' Idea was Dreamed Up in a Bar
					

Subsource told the FBI information had come from




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Barr's own Department of Justice has shown him to be a liar.











						Bill Barr: Of Course the FBI Used the Carter Page FISA Warrant to Spy on the Trump Campaign
					

Yes, there was spying no matter how many times the left and the Vichy Cons deny it




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2019)

So Obama knew all along about the FBI bid to spy on his rival
					

Obama stands exposed.




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2019)

Horowitz Goes Full Comey
					

Michael Horowitz presents us with a documented list of crimes, fraud, and deception in the FISA warrant application process by the FBI but then says




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bill Barr: Of Course the FBI Used the Carter Page FISA Warrant to Spy on the Trump Campaign
> 
> 
> Yes, there was spying no matter how many times the left and the Vichy Cons deny it
> ...


Yes,, that's one.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

T says that trying to become a dictator is "not even a crime".

That's what they are saying - I don't know if it's true.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

Lindsey may be coming back to reality from his island of hypocrisy --

“It was the Russians, ladies and gentleman, who stole the Democratic National Committee emails, Podesta’s emails, and screwed around with Hillary Clinton.  It wasn’t the Ukrainians. it was the Russians. And they’re coming after us again.”


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What statement?


*When you screw your head back on.....ask the question again.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *When you screw your head back on.....ask the question again.*


What statement? . . .  or did you get confused again?


----------



## Booter (Dec 11, 2019)

*Trump says EPA is looking into toilets 'at my suggestion'*










						Trump says EPA is looking into toilets 'at my suggestion'
					

'We're looking very strongly at sinks and showers, and other elements of bathrooms,' the president told reporters.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





Nutters, can you please explain to us who live in the real world what the fuck your moron Trump is rambling about here.  What an absolute embarrassment to have this dumbfuck in the White House.  The only time a toilet would need to be flushed 15 times is if one was trying to get rid of the shit crammed between Trump's ears.  What's funny is Trump actually thinks he is intelligently presenting an argument for some water related EPA issue.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump says EPA is looking into toilets 'at my suggestion'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had just watched an old King of the Hill episode.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

Duplicate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump says EPA is looking into toilets 'at my suggestion'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute and total embarrassment. t is an idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

Trump’s speech in Hershey revealed a presidency off the rails
					

It was one of his ugliest rallies yet — and put the stakes of 2020 in sharp relief.




					www.vox.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump’s speech in Hershey revealed a presidency off the rails
> 
> 
> It was one of his ugliest rallies yet — and put the stakes of 2020 in sharp relief.
> ...



*I watched that Rally ....and YOU are posting Donkey Dung.*
*
He tells it like it is.....and it stings like hell !

Examples :

A. The article you posted.*
*B. The post # 301594 is full of pain...we can all see it !


The Democratic Party you support is FULL of Criminals...
DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

Inquiring minds want to know how Sen. John Kennedy of Louisiana knows what it feels like to drop acid.

People have said he said that - I don't know if it's true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Inquiring minds want to know how Sen. John Kennedy of Louisiana knows what it feels like to drop acid.
> 
> People have said he said that - I don't know if it's true.


Talk about surreal . . . I watched as he said that and wondered WTF the religious cult members thought of that. But of course compared to what they excuse in terms of t's behavior that was nothing.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk about surreal . . . I watched as he said that and wondered WTF
> the religious cult members thought of that. But of course compared to
> what they excuse in terms of t's behavior that was nothing.


*What's surreal is the sickness YOU and the rest of YOUR PARTY are *
*spreading........YOU and YOURS are pushing AMERICA into a...
*
*CIVIL WAR THAT WILL AFFECT ALL OF US......
REVEL IN IT YOU PIECE OF SHIT !*


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2019)

“Like we used to say in the military, make a path” -- when I was in the actual bone-spur-free military, we said "make a hole".


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

espola said:


> “Like we used to say in the military, make a path” -- when I
> was in the actual bone-spur-free military, we said "make a hole".


*You " May " have spent time in the Military, but YOU lost all *
*credibility somewhere along the way.......

YOU Have a rotten credibility on this forum and I have had a front seat 
to the LIES YOU SPEW along with other Liberals of YOUR cult you 
surround yourself with.....

Today is YOUR day......YOU own ALL THE LIES YOU and other Liberals 
spew on this forum and by the FILTHY DEMOCRATS ON THE HOUSE JUDICIARY ....*

*Own it YOU FILTHY LIAR......!
Own it YOU FILTHY THIEF....!
Own it YOU FILTHY LIBERAL LEMMING....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2019)

Cruz to Horowitz: Did an FBI attorney defraud the FISA court? Horowitz: Yup
					

"This wasn't Jason Bourne, this was Beavis and Butthead."




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You " May " have spent time in the Military, but YOU lost all *
> *credibility somewhere along the way.......
> 
> YOU Have a rotten credibility on this forum and I have had a front seat
> ...


When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those you support you attack process and personality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

WASHINGTON ― Senate Republicans voted Wednesday to make Lawrence VanDyke a lifetime federal judge, despite the American Bar Association rating him “not qualified” because, according to his own colleagues, he is “arrogant, lazy, an ideologue, and lacking in knowledge of the day-today practice including procedural rules.”

Every Republican present but one, Maine Sen. Susan Collins, voted to confirm VanDyke to a seat on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit. Every Democrat present opposed him.









						Republicans Confirm Judge Rated 'Not Qualified' For Being 'Lazy,' 'Arrogant'
					

Lawrence VanDyke's own colleagues describe him as an ideologue who may not be fair to LGBTQ litigants. The GOP confirmed him anyway.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON ― Senate Republicans voted Wednesday to make Lawrence VanDyke a lifetime federal judge, despite the American Bar Association rating him “not qualified” because, according to his own colleagues, he is “arrogant, lazy, an ideologue, and lacking in knowledge of the day-today practice including procedural rules.”
> 
> Every Republican present but one, Maine Sen. Susan Collins, voted to confirm VanDyke to a seat on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit. Every Democrat present opposed him.
> 
> ...


Lazy, arrogant, ignorant - that's why t nominated  him, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Lazy, arrogant, ignorant - that's why t nominated  him, right?


Birds of a feather . . . like the plumber and his hair.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2019)

This morning, ProPublica revealed that Donald Trump Jr. traveled to Mongolia in August to slay a rare and endangered argali sheep – a beautiful creature with long, curving horns that’s fast disappearing from the planet.
According to the ProPublica report, Trump, Jr. did not even have a permit from Mongolian officials when he shot the animal – it was offered to him afterwards, raising questions about whether he received special treatment from the Mongolian authorities. After the hunt, he is reported to have met privately with the country’s president, Khaltmaagiin Battulga, before returning to the United States.
Trump Jr.’s “adventure was supported by government resources from both the U.S. and Mongolia, which each sent security services to accompany the president’s eldest son and grandson on the multiday trip,’’ reporters Jake Pearson and Anand Tumurtogoo wrote. “It also thrust Trump Jr. directly into the controversial world of Mongolian trophy hunting — a polarizing practice in a country that views the big-horned rams as a national treasure.”


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Lazy, arrogant, ignorant - that's why t nominated  him, right?


Lazy, arrogant and ignorant. Values prized by Trumpers (and an excellent description of “Bruddah”).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

A conservative group is targeting House Republicans with a digital billboard campaign that is heavily critical of President Donald Trump.

In the new ads, Republicans for the Rule of Law calls out Trump for prohibiting key witnesses in the Ukraine scandal from testifying in the House impeachment inquiry against him.

The ads show Trump with a finger over his mouth to indicate that he wants silence. He appears next to Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, former National Security Adviser John Bolton, acting White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney and Trump’s personal lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, in the images.

All apart from Trump have tape placed over their mouths to keep them from speaking.

“What Is Trump Hiding?”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

The US budget deficit swelled in November as Washington continued to spend more than it collected in revenue despite solid economic growth.

The gap between federal expenditures and receipts grew to $209 billion last month, the Treasury Department said in its monthly budget statement on Wednesday. In the same month last year, the government budget deficit was $205 billion.

The 12-month deficit came in above $1 trillion for the second month in a row. Since the start of the fiscal year in October, the gap has grown by 12%.

Lawmakers typically have more tools to reduce the national debt when the economy is in a solid place. As a candidate in 2016, President Donald Trump promised to eliminate the deficit within eight years.

But it has continued to jump in the wake of recent legislation, including $1.5 trillion tax cuts that the president signed into law after his first year in office.

The GOP had initially argued that lower taxes would lift the economy enough to make up for the loss in federal revenue. But key Republicans have since walked back the long-standing claim that the 2017 package would pay for itself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

Throughout his term, Obama tried repeatedly to get Republicans to sign on to additional spending and tax cuts for the middle and lower classes, which would have increased the deficit. The GOP repeatedly refused to go along with this, arguing that higher deficits were philosophically unacceptable and financially ruinous. In 2016, with the economy slowing down, the Obama administration again proposed a moderate stimulus plan that would have targeted infrastructure, but congressional Republicans refused to budge.

But under Trump, something odd has happened: The GOP has presided over the largest two-year deficit increase in American history, outside of a recession. The party has paired higher spending with a massive corporate tax cut, which sweetened a long-term marginal-rate cut on corporate income with a short-term tax benefit for households.

Thanks to this infusion of deficit-financed stimulus, job growth and GDP accelerated throughout 2018, and both continue to grow steadily today, despite the wobbliness of global markets and the president’s imbecilic decision to wage a trade war against the world’s second-biggest economy.

There is no question that the Trump deficits are an unprecedented live experiment with sky-high deficits in a non-recession and non-war economy. Permanent trillion-dollar shortfalls would be an economic gamble. But this is a strange and nervous period in economic history, with the entire developed world experiencing pitifully low inflation, low interest rates, and chilly growth, despite years of dovish monetary policy. It may simply be the case that old-fashioned fears of high deficit spending are no longer appropriate for a global landscape with more aging, automation, and other economic factors that may permanently constrain inflation.

But that’s all speculation. Here’s what we know for sure: The Trump tax cut, despite its extremely poor long-term design, clearly helped the economy in the short run. And neither side will talk honestly about why. This should be a triumphant moment for Keynesianism and its defenders, who were right about the benefits of spending “beyond our means.” They should proclaim their victory from the rooftops. By staying quiet, they may find it harder to defend themselves when a Democrat becomes president and Republicans suddenly rediscover the sanctity of balanced budgets.









						Why No One Wants to Talk About the Booming Economy
					

Democrats don’t want to help Republicans, and Republicans don’t want to sound like Keynesians.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Booter (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I watched that Rally ....and YOU are posting Donkey Dung.*
> 
> *He tells it like it is.....and it stings like hell !
> 
> ...


Trump telling it like it is:  "People are flushing toilets 10 times, 15 times, as opposed to once."


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2019)

Look, Iz’s hero is sooo jealous of little Greta for becoming Time’s person of the year...

So ridiculous," Trump said on Twitter. "Greta must work on her Anger Management problem, then go to a good old fashioned movie with a friend! Chill Greta, Chill!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

Last month, Barr delivered a speech at a Federalist Society event in Washington, in which he’d accused “the other side” of “the systematic shredding of norms and the undermining of the rule of law” in their censure of President Trump. In those remarks, Barr “exposed himself as a partisan actor, not an impartial law enforcement official,”.

Later in that same speech, Barr “made the outlandish suggestion that Congress cannot entrust anyone but the president himself to execute the law,”. 

Barr said: “If Congress attempts to vest the power to execute the law in someone beyond the control of the president, it contravenes the Framers’ clear intent to vest that power in a single person, the president.”

“This is a stunning declaration not merely of ideology but of loyalty: to the president and his interests. It is also revealing of Barr’s own intent: to serve not at a careful remove from politics, as his office demands, but as an instrument of politics — under the direct ‘control’ of President Trump,”


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Look, Iz’s hero is sooo jealous of little Greta for becoming Time’s person of the year...
> 
> So ridiculous," Trump said on Twitter. "Greta must work on her Anger Management problem, then go to a good old fashioned movie with a friend! Chill Greta, Chill!"


She went with it, changing her twitter bio to read "A teenager working on her anger management problem. Currently chilling and watching a good old fashioned movie with a friend."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

espola said:


> She went with it, changing her twitter bio to read "A teenager working on her anger management problem. Currently chilling and watching a good old fashioned movie with a friend."


She is infinitely more mature than our current POTUS.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those you support you attack process and personality.


*Nah.....I just point out the TRUTH and you respond with the 
wounded duck routine.....Nothing new from YOU.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nah.....I just point out the TRUTH and you respond with the
> wounded duck routine.....Nothing new from YOU.*


You can't dispute the facts and the only truth you know is that which you are told to believe . . . and guess what, you believe them no matter what. No matter how foolish they make you look. The yelling, the personal attacks, the conspiracy theories, the russian propaganda you push all make you and the others like you look un-American, naive, ignorant and yes, foolish. But you guys enjoy looking like idiots. You seem to believe being an ignorant jerk is the way to be . . . enjoy yourself.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is infinitely more mature than our current POTUS.


...and she is playing him for a fool and he doesn't even notice it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and she is playing him for a fool and he doesn't even notice it.


When left to his own devices he always gets played . . . he always needs help, first daddy bailed him out, then he hired lawyers, then US banks until they caught on to his deception then he had to go abroad for money, now he owes, he owes, he owes. As Manafort said, "Is there anyway we can use this to get right?" t is trying to get right using his position as POTUS with tax payer dollars and at the detriment of the USA as a whole. He has given the keys to the city (country) away and the rubes that love him have no idea what the consequences might be. They believe him.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 301686, member: 1707"

You can't dispute the facts and the only truth you know is that which you are told to believe . . . 
*YOU HAVE NO FACTS....*
*I HAVE POSTED FACTS.....
YOU WON'T FACE THE FACTS....*
*NO ONE....TELLS ME WHAT TO THINK...NO ONE...*

and guess what, you believe them no matter what. 
*I BELIEVE ( UNDERSTAND ) THE FACTS....
I DON'T  RELY ON HOGWASH......*

No matter how foolish they make you look. 
*THE ONLY FOOL IS YOU....
THAT'S A FACT......*


The yelling, the personal attacks, the conspiracy theories, the russian propaganda you push all 
make you and the others like you look un-American, naive, ignorant and yes, foolish. 
*OH...IT'S PERSONAL WITH ME !*
*YES IT IS.....THIS IS MY COUNTRY, MY PRESIDENT AND YOU SCUMBAGS*
*ARE TRYING TO STEAL MY VOTE FROM ME....NOT GUNNA HAPPEN !*


But you guys enjoy looking like idiots. 
*OH I BEG TO DIFFER......YOU ARE SPEWING LIES
WITH DONKEY DUNG ON YOUR FACE.......*

You seem to believe being an ignorant jerk is the way to be . . . enjoy yourself.
*I AM ENJOYING POINTING OUT YOUR LIES......*


/QUOTE



*You want some more slack.......




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 301686, member: 1707"
> 
> You can't dispute the facts and the only truth you know is that which you are told to believe . . .
> *YOU HAVE NO FACTS....*
> ...


So besides bold font (the internet way of yelling) and personal attacks what do you have? Nothing. Come back when you have something of substance.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those
> you support you attack process and personality.


*I have NO actions that need defending.....*
*I WILL support the actions of the President....100 %.

I pointed out Yours and your fellow Criminal Party members*
*defects because THEY ARE FACTS....Own it.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow, CNN Admits Democrats Lied About Trump's Ukraine Call
					

In order to impeach the president, Democrats have to lie about the facts.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2019)

Conservatives Cruising to Historic Win, Labour Blames Their Leader
					

UPDATE: Courtesy of CNN International:If the UK exit poll is correct, this election will be:--The best Conservative result since Margaret Thatcher in 1987--The worst Labour result in more than 40




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2019)

You people are fucked, what do you dummies think this will do to your vote tomorrow?








						US, China reach trade deal
					

"It puts a floor under the deterioration in the relationship."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5988


Are those prayer candles joe?


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are those prayer candles joe?


*More evidence that YOU Democrats are Sick.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are those prayer candles joe?


No, they are abortion candles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, they are abortion candles.


What's their point?


----------



## messy (Dec 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, they are abortion candles.


Did you see those in a store?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you see those in a store?


No, just on one of my websites that you people should be on as well and get a view of reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## messy (Dec 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just on one of my websites that you people should be on as well and get a view of reality.


Your reality, not mine. Mine is a real one, where they don’t sell “magical abortion” unicorn candles because they don’t exist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2019)

Dulis: The ‘Pee Tape' Hoax Is Finally, Absolutely Dead
					

The 9/11 and Kenya conspiracy theorists each had their own pithy, diminutive nicknames: "Truthers" and "Birthers," respectively. I'm proposing a new nickname: the "Rushers."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Thunberg “needs a rest” after claim she’ll put leaders “up against the wall”
KAREN TOWNSEND  Posted at 4:01 pm on December 14, 2019
Friday, teen climate change activist Greta Thunberg joined in with a Fridays for Future protest in Turin, Italy. It is week 69 for the Swedish high school student and the international protests she began. Now, she needs a break. Nothing points to the truth in that announcement more than the authoritarian rhetoric that has seeped into her speeches. Her speech to the crowd in Turin is a perfect example.

ADVERTISEMENT
Speaking about the U.N. climate change summit COP 25 in Madrid, she voiced her frustration that the outcome will not live up to expectations. World leaders, she said, are running away from their responsibilities. “We will make sure we put them against the wall and that they will have to do their job.” Yikes! Are the teen protesters planning on grabbing adult politicians and putting them before firing squads if their demands are not met? Is her frustration about how slowly change is made, if at all, leading her to thoughts of violence? Probably not in herself – she has a flair for the dramatic – but her words can incite violence by her young followers and adult malcontents. What if Antifa infiltrates her rallies?

With Christmas just days away, she says she is ready for a break and will take one after the holiday.

“I will be home for Christmas and then I will take a holiday break because you need to take rest,” she told reporters in Turin.

“Otherwise you cannot do this all the time.”

Most of her speech in Turin was typical hyperbole that she uses to fire up her crowds, along with a heavy dose of teenage whining. It’s not fairrrrr… I can almost hear the sound of a stomping foot. She’s a teenage girl – they live for drama.

ADVERTISEMENT
She said: ‘It is not fair that the older generation are handing over the responsibility to solve this crisis to us young people who have not started this crisis. It’s not fair that we have to do all this.

‘The adults are behaving as if there is no tomorrow but there is a tomorrow, it is the tomorrow where our young people will live and we have to fight for that tomorrow. ‘We can no longer take that tomorrow for granted.’

Greta added that the next decade ‘will define our future.’

She said: ‘What we decide to do or not to do in this decade we will have to live with for the rest of our lives.

The girl has had a very busy year and a break is likely much needed. Her parents and other adult handlers have kept her in front of cameras and taken advantage of her rise in prominence. She holds the distinction of being the youngest person to receive TIME magazine’s Person of the Year. She was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize. She made the Forbes 100 Most Powerful Women list. Her awards have come so frequently this year that she is refusing to accept some of them. With all the adulation heaped upon her, she now says she is not a political person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Want to Confuse Your Bubbled #Resist Friends? Show Them This Video of the Crowd's Reaction to Trump at the Army-Navy Game
					

[Screenshot from Sports Freakshow, https://twitter.com/aussiebeastmode/status/1205947978726301696?]     It’s interesting to see the thickness of bubbles in America. A few minutes on s...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Another Democrat Bashes Impeachment Process, Will Vote Against, Predicts 4-5 More Will Join Him
					

He's a Democratic leader




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank You, Democrats, For Electing a Republican to Congress
					

Talk about impeachment backfire...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

A blow against voter fraud in Wisconsin
					

Over 200,000 likely defunct voters were just ordered purged from the rolls.




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

It's not just 'orange man bad.' For Dems, 'white man bad,' too
					

Over the past several years, phrases such as




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Barr gets the word out about the Deep State
					

Investigative journalist Sharyl Attkisson has an excellent rundown at the Epoch Times of all the statements Attorney General William Barr has been making from various media appearances, noticing the patterns in what he's ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Pelosi has sealed the fate of Trump district Democrats
					

The only remaining unknown concerning the upcoming impeachment vote is this: how will the 31 Democrats in Trump districts vote?  These Democrats may be risking their chances of re-election should they vote for impeachment, thereby angering ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

You people are not looking very good.









						MSNBC joins CNN in starting to take a critical look at the impeachment farce
					

Cable news channels, like battleships, take a lot of time and distance to turn around, but Dem impeachment fanatics no longer have reliably safe spaces on CNN and MSNBC.  Yesterday, I pointed out a rare instance of CNN daring to c...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Alan Dershowitz explains how the Supreme Court just 'pulled the rug out of part two of impeachment'
'Look, the most important development happened today'

John Lamparski/Getty Images for Hulu
 CHRIS ENLOE
Alan Dershowitz believes one of the "most important" developments in the impeachment proceedings against President Donald Trump happened Friday.

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
Speaking with Fox News host Sean Hannity on Friday, the Harvard law professor explained the Supreme Court — by agreeing to hear a trio of cases involving subpoenas for the president's financial records — just "pulled the rug out of part two of impeachment."

"Look, the most important development happened today," Dershowitz said. "The Supreme Court of the United States absolutely pulled the rug out of part two of the impeachment referral by granting certiorari, by granting review in a case where Trump challenged a congressional subpoena. And the Supreme Court said we're going to hear this case."

"Think of what that message is: It's Trump was right," he continued. "You don't have to comply with a subpoena of Congress unless a court tells you you have to comply."

"Now, we don't know how the court is going to come out. But they made it clear that's a viable issue," Dershowitz went on to say. "So, that charge, that ground of impeachment, should be immediately removed by the House and not sent to the Senate. There's nothing to it anymore after the Supreme Court today said you're entitled to a review on an issue when the president challenges the subpoena power of Congress."


"It's all done. It's over," Dershowitz said.



The Supreme Court will hear arguments for the cases in March, and will likely issue their opinion in June 2020. 

The case has significant implications for presidential immunity — in this case, whether a sitting president can resist subpoenas for their financial records — and as Dershowitz explained, the current impeachment proceedings.

Indeed, impeachment article two, which centers on Trump's alleged obstruction of Congress, charges that Trump has "directed the unprecedented, categorical, and indiscriminate defiance of subpoenas issued by the House of Representatives."

If the Supreme Court finds that Trump has sufficient authority to resist certain congressional subpoenas, the implications related to impeachment are obviously significant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Trump Has One Of His Best Weeks As President As Democrats Push Impeachment | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Comey admits ‘I was wrong’ on FISA conduct, remains defiant on dossier in tense interview
					

Former FBI Director James Comey admitted on "Fox News Sunday" that the recently released Justice Department Inspector General’s report on the launch of the FBI’s Russia investigation and their use of the surveillance process showed that he was "overconfident" when he defended his former agency's...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

So, you’s all are some lying fucks.








						Shifty Schiff Tries to Play Dumb: The IG Report Revealed Things We Had No Idea About Two Years Ago
					

Yeah, okay.




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you’s all are some lying fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling triggered, sucker?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Eric and family say that we can start saying "Merry Christmas" again.  When did we stop?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Feeling triggered, sucker?


You are one of the lying fucks aforementioned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are one of the lying fucks aforementioned.


Yep, triggered it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, triggered it is.


You are the other lying fuck aforementioned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the other lying fuck aforementioned.


Oh you poor thing, not everyone believes the lies you do and it upsets you so. You may need to grow up, man up and grow a pair snowflake.


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor thing, not everyone believes the lies you do and it upsets you so. You may need to grow up, man up and grow a pair snowflake.


*You have definitely taken on an effeminate tone with your recent posts...*
*Something you want to divulge to us so we can take the appropriate steps
in our responses to you Union Boy....?

We can see the National Tone is becoming much more assertive on a Conservative
note, so are you making a " Change " to fit your subtle withdrawal from manhood....

I " Hope " that is not the case, because serious ramifications have come to the forefront
recently in regards to these types of choices...Just admit you supported a Criminal 
Operation and you were " Duped " because of your intellectual resources....*

*Sunlight is the best Disinfectant ......Go outside and face the luminosity...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor thing, not everyone believes the lies you do and it upsets you so. You may need to grow up, man up and grow a pair snowflake.


What does that have to do with you being a lying fuck?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2019)

Impeach the mother fucker.








						Dow Jones Gains 10,000th Point Under Trump
					

The Dow Jones Industrial Average achieved another milestone on Monday, gaining 10,000 points since Trump's election win in 2016.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2019)

Mexican national convicted of voter fraud that never happens
					

But don't let that stop you...




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that have to do with you being a lying fuck?


I see you aren't arguing the details concerning your need to grow up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like Rudy is still fighting crime. He somehow has t convinced he's on his side even though Rudy continues to throw monkey wrenches in the spikes by outright admitting what t is doing. He is telling the world if it would only listen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6032


M is 20+ years younger than t so she is highly likely to become sometime in the future a wealthy widow.  Keep yourself fit and clean!


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like Rudy is still fighting crime. He somehow has t convinced he's on his side even though Rudy continues to throw monkey wrenches in the spikes by outright admitting what t is doing. He is telling the world if it would only listen.


*You're full of Donkey shit.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2019)

espola said:


> M is 20+ years younger than t so she is highly likely to become sometime in the future a wealthy widow.  Keep yourself fit and clean!


*About time that happens you'll be worm food.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2019)

The Democrats' one-night stand with the founders
					






					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2019)

Obama 'Wingman' Holder Calls  AG Barr 'Nakedly Partisan'
					

In a Washington Post op-ed Barack Obama’s attorney general Eric Holder call Bill Barr “so nakedly partisan” he is “unfit” to serve as President Trump’s attorney general.  As we’d say in New Jersey, &ld...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> M is 20+ years younger than t so she is highly likely to become sometime in the future a wealthy widow.  Keep yourself fit and clean!


 joe has a foot fetish, amongst all his other hangups.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> This morning, ProPublica revealed that Donald Trump Jr. traveled to Mongolia in August to slay a rare and endangered argali sheep – a beautiful creature with long, curving horns that’s fast disappearing from the planet.
> According to the ProPublica report, Trump, Jr. did not even have a permit from Mongolian officials when he shot the animal – it was offered to him afterwards, raising questions about whether he received special treatment from the Mongolian authorities. After the hunt, he is reported to have met privately with the country’s president, Khaltmaagiin Battulga, before returning to the United States.
> Trump Jr.’s “adventure was supported by government resources from both the U.S. and Mongolia, which each sent security services to accompany the president’s eldest son and grandson on the multiday trip,’’ reporters Jake Pearson and Anand Tumurtogoo wrote. “It also thrust Trump Jr. directly into the controversial world of Mongolian trophy hunting — a polarizing practice in a country that views the big-horned rams as a national treasure.”


Fish and Wildlife Service is investigating reports the t jr brought back parts of an endangered species as a trophy (or maybe as meat?).






						Agency says it will review Trump Jr.’s sheep hunt in Mongolia - Roll Call
					

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said it will review allegations that Donald Trump Jr., may have illegally killed a rare sheep during a recent trip to Mongolia and imported parts of the animal back to the U.S. Animal conservation activists said President Donald Trump’s eldest son may have...




					www.rollcall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Fish and Wildlife Service is investigating reports the t jr brought back parts of an endangered species as a trophy (or maybe as meat?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt wild game is on any trump menu. They are Burger King people.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I doubt wild game is on any trump menu. They are Burger King people.


Efficient hunters usually end up with a lot of ground beast once the steaks and roasts are cut out.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

We're going to need to get more popcorn and root beer --









						Sen. Lindsey Graham wants Rudy Giuliani to testify
					

President Donald Trump is the third president in history to be impeached. View live stream and live coverage of the House impeachment vote.




					www.cnn.com
				



_
Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-SC) said on Wednesday that Rudy Giuliani, President Donald Trump’s attorney, should be one of the only people to testify in the president’s impeachment trial. _


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

T is now trying the 4nos method - ALL CAPS with punctuation!!!!!

SUCH ATROCIOUS LIES BY THE RADICAL LEFT, DO NOTHING DEMOCRATS. THIS IS AN ASSAULT ON AMERICA, AND AN ASSAULT ON THE REPUBLICAN PARTY!!!! 

It's missing the monkey-butt pictures.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

espola said:


> T is now trying the 4nos method - ALL CAPS with punctuation!!!!!
> 
> SUCH ATROCIOUS LIES BY THE RADICAL LEFT, DO NOTHING DEMOCRATS. THIS IS AN ASSAULT ON AMERICA, AND AN ASSAULT ON THE REPUBLICAN PARTY!!!!
> 
> It's missing the monkey-butt pictures.


Give 'em some time on the monkey butt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2019)

Meanwhile, Obamacare Was Just Basically Killed By the 5th Circuit
					

Unconstitutional.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2019)

December 19, 2019
Why No 'White Lives Matter'?
By Sheldon Karasik
Tessa Majors, a young woman ''not of color," was unable to complete her first semester at Barnard University in New York City. She was fatally stabbed in Morningside Park adjacent to the university, collapsing as she left the park -- a place referred to over the years as "Muggingside Park.” At least one "person of color," all of thirteen years old, has been arrested. Although it is unclear whether he participated in the murder, he has implicated others who, like him, have barely reached their teen years.

Three days earlier, a black man and a black woman, members of a virulently anti-Semitic sect, the black Hebrew Israelites, went on a killing spree in a kosher market in Jersey City. Six people died, including a police officer.

Last week’s incidents have one obvious thing in common -- both involved blacks murdering whites. They also have at least one other thing in common -- nobody marched, nobody protested, nobody circulated ‘White Lives Matter” shirts, nobody organized boycotts of black-run businesses, nobody took to the streets screaming racial epithets, nobody threw bricks at black-owned property, and nobody attacked black citizens.

Contrast that non-reaction not only to what occurred in Baltimore four years ago when Freddie Gray died, or five years ago in Ferguson when Michael Brown died, but with what happened for three days in 1991 when a seven-year-old black boy was tragically but unintentionally killed by a vehicle driven by Yosef Lifsh, an Orthodox Jew who was escorting the Grand Rebbe of the Lubavitch Hasidic community to the cemetery where he visited his deceased wife every Sunday. Lifsh’s car collided with another vehicle; the collision sent Lifsh's car flying onto the sidewalk where it pinned a black youth, Gavin Cato, against a building, causing his death.


Approximately 600 blacks in Crown Heights rioted for three days, injuring just under two hundred people; two residents were shot, a sniper wounded eight police officers, a firehouse was attacked and buildings burned. All of that pales by comparison to the fate of Yankel Rosenbaum, a Hasidic scholar from Australia. He was surrounded by a large group of black youths and repeatedly stabbed by Lemrick Nelson, until he collapsed and died.

Why are the reactions to those tragedies so different? Why no rioting and no reprisals when whites are intentionally and brutally murdered by blacks but prolonged rioting and reprisals reflexively occur when a black is tragically but unintentionally killed, another black is shot to death as he was attacking a white police officer and a third black died from injuries sustained in a police van after being arrested for possession of an illegal weapon? (It is important to remember that none of the police officers were convicted of anything and the Justice Department decided against filing federal civil rights charges against any of the officers involved in the Freddie Gray incident and the police officer who shot and killed Michael Brown was never charged).

If pressed to answer what they perceive as a racist inquiry, liberals will point to the sordid history of slavery in this country. Doesn’t that beg the question? By 1991, no black who lived through slavery was still alive. In fact, it is unlikely that even a child of a slave was still alive then. Moreover, the Crown Heights riot occurred in a place where slavery was outlawed in 1827 and which was a center of abolitionist activism thereafter. While Jews did comprise roughly one percent of Southern slaveowners, the Jewish commitment to the Civil Rights movement one hundred years later -- which actually happened during the lifetimes of many involved in the Crown Heights rioting -- is far more telling evidence of their present-day racial mindset. If we want to talk prejudice and discrimination, no group has had more personal experience to draw upon than the Jews. While slavery was horrific, it still wasn’t genocide. So why the rioting, why no real consequences for the rioting, and why no Jewish rioting in Jersey City or Columbia University?



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/12/why_no_white_lives_matter.html#ixzz68YYGgVdD 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

The Federal Reserve has taken great pains to stress that its rescue of the overnight lending market is not a stealth version of quantitative easing. Wall Street isn't buying it, though.

The September spike in overnight lending rates forced the Fed to take dramatic action to relieve the stress. The US central bank began aggressively pumping in billions of dollars a day and purchasing $60 billion of Treasury bills per month.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Federal Reserve has taken great pains to stress that its rescue of the overnight lending market is not a stealth version of quantitative easing. Wall Street isn't buying it, though.
> 
> The September spike in overnight lending rates forced the Fed to take dramatic action to relieve the stress. The US central bank began aggressively pumping in billions of dollars a day and purchasing $60 billion of Treasury bills per month.


Ahhhhhhh you're finally getting the how 6 straight years of QE under Obama and a near doubling of the National Debt actually works.  Please continue.  You people crack me up.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump Should Be Removed from Office
					

It’s time to say what we said 20 years ago when a president’s character was revealed for what it was.




					www.christianitytoday.com


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2019)

“Remember the dishwasher? You’d press it. Boom! There’d be like an explosion. Five minutes later, you open it up. The steam pours out.  Now, you press it 12 times. Women tell me . . . ‘You know, they give you four drops of water.’”

Uncle Donny, why don't you have a seat over there by the fire where it's warm.  Would you like more cookies and eggnog?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Trump Should Be Removed from Office
> 
> 
> It’s time to say what we said 20 years ago when a president’s character was revealed for what it was.
> ...


How did he even get in????  Lol!  You people crack me up.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2019)

Usually when I see one of t's clueless tweets, I assume he is repeating something Stephen Miller told him.

"Nancy Pelosi is looking for a Quid Pro Quo with the Senate. Why aren’t we Impeaching her?"

I don't think Miller is that clueless.  Maybe it came from Eric.  Or Melania, who can be excused for not knowing much about American Constitutional government.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2019)

It appears from the announcement that the new Space Force will be composed mainly of Air Force units that operate on the ground.  Maybe after they get that straightened out they can fix the Marine Corps who fights like the Army, is part of the Navy, and has its own air force.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)

Investigation: Cadets weren't making white supremacist hand gestures during the Army/Navy game, they were ... playing the circle game
					

Misunderstanding.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)

Welcome
Trump Administration Begins Deporting Mexicans Farther From Border, Making Reentry Harder

December 20th, 2019

U.S. Border Patrol agents detain undocumented immigrants caught near a section of privately-built border wall under construction on Dec. 11, 2019 near Mission, Texas. (Photo by John Moore/Getty Images)
ICE and the Mexican government announced a joint agreement to begin deporting Mexican nationals far into the interior of their country, making the journey north that much more difficult for those wishing to try again at illegal entry.
As the number of illegal aliens from Central America declines, the percentage of Mexican nationals attempting to enter the U.S. has increased, forcing the Trump administration to readjust its policies. 
The first deportation flight to Guadalajara, a city in central Mexico, took off Thursday. The administration is also considering deporting Mexicans all the way to Guatemala.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)

President Trump Signs Defense Bill Creating Space Force
					

President Trump signed the 2020 National Defense Authorization Act that officially created the Space Force.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Investigation: Cadets weren't making white supremacist hand gestures during the Army/Navy game, they were ... playing the circle game
> 
> 
> Misunderstanding.
> ...


So not racist, just incredibly immature, like Multi! We played that game in junior high.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2019)

espola said:


> “Remember the dishwasher? You’d press it. Boom! There’d be like an explosion. Five minutes later, you open it up. The steam pours out.  Now, you press it 12 times. Women tell me . . . ‘You know, they give you four drops of water.’”
> 
> Uncle Donny, why don't you have a seat over there by the fire where it's warm.  Would you like more cookies and eggnog?



*Spola is losing it......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears from the announcement that the new Space Force will be composed mainly of Air Force units that operate on the ground.  Maybe after they get that straightened out they can fix the Marine Corps who fights like the Army, is part of the Navy, and has its own air force.


Yawn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2019)

Senate Goes On Judge-Approval Binge, One In Every Four Circuit Court Judges Now Trump Appointee | The Daily Wire
					

Senate Republicans may not be in a hurry to schedule an impeachment trial -- a feat made even more difficult by House Democrats' refusal to release the




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Senate Goes On Judge-Approval Binge, One In Every Four Circuit Court Judges Now Trump Appointee | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> Senate Republicans may not be in a hurry to schedule an impeachment trial -- a feat made even more difficult by House Democrats' refusal to release the
> ...


Are these some of the same judges that have ruled against t's lunacy more than once?


----------



## Booter (Dec 23, 2019)

*Trump again airs dubious claims in latest attacks on windmills*

"You know, I know windmills very much. I've studied it better than anybody I know,"  Don the Con Quixote Trump what a fucking moron!!!


----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump again airs dubious claims in latest attacks on windmills*
> 
> "You know, I know windmills very much. I've studied it better than anybody I know,"  Don the Con Quixote Trump what a fucking moron!!!


If t is serious about protecting wild birds, he should start with the big killers of birds - cats, cars, and glass windows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump again airs dubious claims in latest attacks on windmills*
> 
> "You know, I know windmills very much. I've studied it better than anybody I know,"  Don the Con Quixote Trump what a fucking moron!!!


Some people believe him and in him, "the chosen one". Some of these people have built shrines to him, figuratively and literally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump again airs dubious claims in latest attacks on windmills*
> 
> "You know, I know windmills very much. I've studied it better than anybody I know,"  Don the Con Quixote Trump what a fucking moron!!!


How could you let this goof beat your best and by a landslide to boot?
Get it? Booty?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2019)

28,551
Impeach the Mother Fucker

You dumb fucks got nothing, just like what you have in your hand when you take a leak.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 28,551
> Impeach the Mother Fucker
> 
> You dumb fucks got nothing, just like what you have in your hand when you take a leak.
> Merry Christmas


You ooze your pain. You're guy's a joke and you know it. Laughed at world wide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2019)

Fuck this guy.









						Pope Francis Offers Triple Shout-Out to Migrants on Christmas | Breitbart
					

Pope Francis made migrants the centerpiece of his Christmas blessing Wednesday, addressing the topic of immigration three times.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6067


"Now going to the highest bidder" a lying trader and the best hooker his money could buy . . . have we seen her papers yet? Both are up for sale.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

Just let the man speak . . .

President Donald Trump in his Christmas message Wednesday urged Americans to strive to “foster a culture of deeper understanding and respect, traits that exemplify the teachings of Christ.”

Hours later he bashed “crazy” House Speaker Nancy Pelosi over the “scam” impeachment. “Why should Crazy Nancy Pelosi ... be allowed to impeach the President of the United States?” he angrily tweeted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2019)

Impeach the mother fucker.








						Nasdaq Hits 9,000 for First Time Ever
					

(UPI) — Stocks surged higher as a year-end rally stoked by bullish economic news pushed the Nasdaq to 9,000 for the first time.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Booter (Dec 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How could you let this goof beat your best and by a landslide to boot?
> Get it? Booty?


That's all well and good.  So why are you an ass clown in this chat room sucking Trump's dick every day 24/7?


----------



## Booter (Dec 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Impeach the mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone but Trump in there when this debt-fueled economy comes crashing down will be best.  Send Trump on his way - he can spend more time flushing his toilet 10 or 15 times or grabbing women by their private parts.
BTW, the Nasdaq was down to 8825 in after hours you idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> Anyone but Trump in there when this debt-fueled economy comes crashing down will be best.  Send Trump on his way - he can spend more time flushing his toilet 10 or 15 times or grabbing women by their private parts.
> BTW, the Nasdaq was down to 8825 in after hours you idiot.


Breitbart.com. enough said . . .


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Usually when I see one of t's clueless tweets, I assume he is repeating something Stephen Miller told him.
> 
> "Nancy Pelosi is looking for a Quid Pro Quo with the Senate. Why aren’t we Impeaching her?"
> 
> I don't think Miller is that clueless.  Maybe it came from Eric.  Or Melania, who can be excused for not knowing much about American Constitutional government.


*Usually when I see one of your posts I KNOW you are CLUELESS and posting more LIES..............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> Anyone but Trump in there when this debt-fueled economy comes crashing down will be best.  Send Trump on his way - he can spend more time flushing his toilet 10 or 15 times or grabbing women by their private parts.
> BTW, the Nasdaq was down to 8825 in after hours you idiot.


What part of “hits” don’t you comprehend?
The word is pussy, don’t be afraid of it, are you a fag?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's all well and good.  So why are you an ass clown in this chat room sucking Trump's dick every day 24/7?


Because your wife isn’t home.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's all well and good.
> *Your ABC's .......?*
> 
> So why are you an ass clown in this chat room sucking Trump's dick every day 24/7?


*A. Look no farther than YOUR posts/responses for the " Ass Clown ".
B. The ' Act " you accuse others of is a projection of Your intimate desires.
C. C yourself for what YOU really are.....there in lies the problem.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A. Look no farther than YOUR posts/responses for the " Ass Clown ".
> B. The ' Act " you accuse others of is a projection of Your intimate desires.
> C. C yourself for what YOU really are.....there in lies the problem.*


Blah, blah, blah, you got nothing but fiction and lies. You do stick to your Looney buffoon act . . . or is that actually reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

ICYMI: An FBI Analyst Is Going to Prison for Illegal Email Hacking of a Political Enemy...to Protect Mueller
					

While U.S. Attorney John Durham continues his criminal investigation into FISA abuse and other misconduct at the FBI, CIA, DIA and other federal government intelligence agencies, one of Special Counsel




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

President Trump Trolls Pelosi Over Her Son's Business Dealings in Ukraine: 'Wow Crazy Nancy, what’s going on? This is big stuff!'
					

Move over Hunter Biden.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

IG Report: McCain Provided Five Additional Steele 'Election Reports' to FBI, After FBI Cut Contact With Steele
					

Check the fascinating timing




					www.redstate.com
				




Hero my ass.
What an embarrassment to our country, hope this commie rots in hell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Durham investigation focusing attention on John Brennan and some CIA veterans aren't pleased
					

"I find this troubling and I suspect many inside the intelligence community do as well"




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6074


A Russian bear, perfect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Are you cocksuckers tired of being wrong yet?








						US companies repatriate $1T since Trump tax cuts
					

Reaction and analysis from Benchmark Investments managing partner Kevin Kelly.




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

China Doubled U.S. Soy Purchases During Phase 1 Trade Deal Talks - Breitbart
					

EVANSVILLE, Ind., Dec. 27 (UPI) — China more than doubled its purchases of U.S. soybeans between October and November, making good on the promised




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Working Class Secures Largest Wage Hikes Thanks to Tight Labor Market
					

The bottom 25 percent of American wage earners secured the largest wage hikes year-to-year compared to all others for November.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Where is the Kenyan?








						Working Class Secures Largest Wage Hikes Thanks to Tight Labor Market
					

The bottom 25 percent of American wage earners secured the largest wage hikes year-to-year compared to all others for November.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 28, 2019)

Too funny.
#MAGA
#KAG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too funny.
> #MAGA
> #KAG


Merry Christmas Ricky.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

When young men in the military flash the OK sign, it's time to take the trolling 'joke' seriously
					

At some point, both reporters and public officials are going to have to stop playing dumb when young white men pull stunts like publicly flashing the “OK” sign before television cameras and ...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2019)

T's Christmas guest at Maralago --









						Navy SEALs Detail Eddie Gallagher's Gruesome Alleged War Crimes: Report
					

"I saw Eddie take a shot at probably a 12-year-old kid," one SEAL told investigators.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2019)

espola said:


> T's Christmas guest at Maralago --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound familiar?


Although the SEALs tried to talk to Gallagher about his behavior, the conversation went nowhere.  

As one SEAL put it, “It came down to: ‘I’m the chief. I do what I want.’”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Although the SEALs tried to talk to Gallagher about his behavior, the conversation went nowhere.
> ...


Fake News you fucking pinko.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News you fucking pinko.


trumpist=fascist, that's you.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Although the SEALs tried to talk to Gallagher about his behavior, the conversation went nowhere.
> ...


Military Times has a very pro-military set of readers --
_
Trump’s 42 percent approval in the latest poll, conducted from Oct. 23 to Dec. 2, sets his lowest mark in the survey since being elected president. Some 50 percent of troops said they had an unfavorable view of him. By comparison, just a few weeks after his electoral victory in November 2016, 46 percent of troops surveyed had a positive view of the businessman-turned-politician, and 37 percent had a negative opinion. _









						Half of active-duty service members are unhappy with Trump, new Military Times poll shows
					

But Trump is still more popular than Obama was among troops.




					www.militarytimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Just a reminder that Democrats can get away with anything (and the media will praise them)
					

"...a season of penitence."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2019)

This is too bad, but this guy is a real prick.
RIP









						Rep. John Lewis diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer
					

Georgia Rep. John Lewis, a longtime congressman and civil rights leader, announced Sunday he's undergoing treatment for stage 4 pancreatic cancer.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2019)

Questions not asked of Ivanka --

What was your role in the operation of the Trump Foundation?  Have you completed your court-ordered anti-corruption training yet?
How is the fashion business doing these days?  Are any of your products made in China?
When is Jared going to solve the multiple Middle East crises?  Will any solution involve removing a wall?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Questions not asked of Ivanka --
> 
> What was your role in the operation of the Trump Foundation?  Have you completed your court-ordered anti-corruption training yet?
> How is the fashion business doing these days?  Are any of your products made in China?
> When is Jared going to solve the multiple Middle East crises?  Will any solution involve removing a wall?


LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is too bad, but this guy is a real prick.
> RIP
> 
> 
> ...


Irony, yet again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2019)

Hit the road Jose,








						As DACA Approaches Its End, ICE is Asking Courts to Begin Deportation Proceedings Against Participants
					

Get ready for a very loud noise.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

Trump: US-China phase one trade deal signing to occur next month
					

The signing will take place on Jan. 15.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2019)

Pretty funny --









						Guess who will be delivering the keynote speech at CES 2020? Ivanka Trump
					

US President Donal Trump's daughter and senior adviser Ivanka Trump will be discussing jobs and the future of Th CES 2020's keynote




					www.ibtimes.sg


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Pretty funny --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t, in his infinite wisdom, believes she will be his successor. They are trying to make her look legit . . . unlike her father who did it all with bluster and bullshit. She doesn't possess the golden tongue. Her greatest skill is she is t's daughter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Pretty funny --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots to talk about.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t, in his infinite wisdom, believes she will be his successor. They are trying to make her look legit . . . unlike her father who did it all with bluster and bullshit. She doesn't possess the golden tongue. Her greatest skill is she is t's daughter.


'I can understand t promoting her, but why CES?  Was Carly not available?


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t, in his infinite wisdom, believes she will be his successor. They are trying to make her look legit . . . unlike her father who did it all with bluster and bullshit. She doesn't possess the golden tongue. Her greatest skill is she is t's daughter.


*Ivanka IS NOT going to be the next Presidential candidate for the Republican or Democratic Parties....*
*Not a Chance in Hell...
The next Candidate if Trump wins in 2020 for 2024 will be a " REAL " moderate Republican, probably 
some individual who can stave off the Crazy Progressives for another four years while the last of
the Deep State Debris is eventually removed from lifetime positions. Making room for a more 
" conventional " political atmosphere that is conducive to continued progress of America's newly*
*established economic presence at the top..!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

82d Airborne Division Reaction Force Is En Route to Support Baghdad Embassy
					

A message has been sent, will the Iranians pay any attention




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

This Is How It's Done: Apache Helicopters and Marines Respond to Protect Personnel at US Embassy in Baghdad
					

Here they are! No more Benghazis.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

SHOCKER. Leader of Attack on the Us Embassy in Baghdad Was a Guest of the Obama White House
					

Protesters burn property in front of the U.S. embassy compound, in Baghdad, Iraq, Tuesday, Dec. 31, 2019. Dozens of angry Iraqi Shiite militia supporters broke into the U.S. Embassy compound in Baghdad on Tuesday after smashing a main door and setting fire to a reception area, prompting tear gas...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

11 Times Hollywood Leftists Fantasized About Violence Against Trump, GOP in 2019
					

Left-wing Hollywood celebrities exhibited advanced levels of unmitigated rage against President Donald Trump, his family, and those who support him, and openly detailed their violent fantasies throughout 2019. Here's a roundup.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

I sure we all finally agree that Obama was/is the biggest worst mistake evah.








						Iran: Trump's $200bn Sanctions Have Wiped Out Obama's $150bn Nuclear Deal
					

The sanctions imposed by President Trump on Iran have more than erased the benefits given by President Obama under the nuclear deal.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

Wall Street Boom in 2019: S&P 500, Nasdaq Have Best Year Since 2013
					

(AP) — Stocks are closing out their best year since 2013 led by huge gains in technology stocks.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

WATCH: Pompeo Responds to Iran's Three Demands Following Their Attack on the U.S. Embassy
					

No way, no how.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

At least we can all agree that trump is daman.








						The Anti-Benghazi Response: Hezbollah Mob Retreats After Reinforcements Successfully Defend U.S. Embassy
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

Build that Wall and keep the invaders out.









						These Are the New Taxpayer-Funded Benefits Illegal Aliens in CA Get Starting Today
					

Seriously?




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

New FOIA Documents Reveal Details of McCabe Lying to FBI's Internal Investigators
					

"And he[McCabe]  kind of just looked down, kind of nodded, and said yeah I’m sorry.”




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2020)

Back when Republicans treated people like humans:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2020)

“If the impeachment is still pending on the 4th of February, can you imagine how insane that State of the Union is going to be?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

ZOA to MSNBC: Fire Joy Reid for Anti-Semitic Comments & Conspiracy Theories
					

The Zionist Organization of America has called upon the TV broadcasting network MSNBC to fire Joy Reid, host of ‘MSNBC’s AM Joy’ program, for uttering outrageous anti-Semitic comments and for espousing bizarre conspiracy theories. The ZOA is appalled that someone espousing her views and making...



					www.heritagefl.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Seven Trump Administration America First Wins in 2019
					

President Donald Trump's administration has spent 2019 making significant strides in accomplishing his America First agenda.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Do these people know how anything works . . . or is it they wake up in a new world each day?


President Donald Trump may need a refresher on what New Year’s resolutions are.

At his Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Florida, on Tuesday, the president said that he’s keeping his resolution secret because he doesn’t want to “jinx it,” seemingly confusion the annual tradition with birthday wishes.

“What’s your resolution?” a reporter asked Trump, 73, and First Lady Melania Trump, 49. After Mrs. Trump responded with “peace in the world,” the president stopped to interject.

“Peace is right, but I’m not sure you’re supposed to say a resolution out loud,” Trump said, waving his hand. “I don’t want to say what my resolution is because I think we jinx it, alright?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

U.K. Spy Steele Claims John McCain Aide Leaked 'Pee' Dossier to BuzzFeed
					

Anti-Trump dossier author Christopher Steele testified that he was "absolutely flabbergasted" when BuzzFeed published the dossier after an advisor to late Senator John McCain shared the controversial document with the media outlet purportedly against Steele’s wishes. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Trump: US-China Phase One to be signed on Jan 15; China:  ...
					

Navarro: "Put that one in the bag."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Schiff's blues: Trump raises record $46M during Impeachment Q
					

Flatliners.




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Back when Republicans treated people like humans:


*Back when the " DNC " was regrouping to steal another election.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Obama give away billions to terrorists and trump kills the motherfuckers.
I guess the towel head didn’t see the redline.
Bet he doesn’t do that again.

Trumps just won the 2020 election.

Happy New Year Mohammad.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do these people know how anything works . . . or is it they wake up in a new world each day?
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump may need a refresher on what New Year’s resolutions are.
> ...


*Your not the brightest lamp on the porch are ya.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6109


Is that guy from Kentucky?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that guy from Kentucky?


Could be, kind of looks like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2020)

U.N.: U.S. Broke International Law by Eliminating Soleimani
					

A U.N. official says the killing of Iranian terrorist mastermind Gen. Qasem Soleimani was a violation of international law.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2020)

Kissed by a Hellfire Missile
D.W. Wilber | Jan 04, 2020 12:01 AM

Kissed by a Hellfire Missile
Source: Office of the Iranian Supreme Leader via AP

Since 1979 the Islamic Republic of Iran has been at war with the United States. Generally a very one-sided war with only the Iranian fanatics in Tehran inflicting any casualties. The United States has been reluctant to really engage Iran, partly out of fear of things escalating into a larger regional conflict. And partly out of some misguided belief that one can negotiate with religious fanatics and expect them to abide by any treaty or agreement they enter into.


In 1979 the Iranian regime took and held American diplomats hostage for four hundred forty four days, only releasing them when they feared that the recently elected American President Ronald Reagan would not be weak and indecisive like his predecessor Jimmy Carter. It was the fear of a strong American leader that convinced Iran that it was in their best interests to release the Americans they were holding.

But just because the feckless and weak Carter Administration had been hustled out of office by Ronald Reagan, that did not stop the Iranians from continuing to take individual Americans hostage. Or to commit other acts of terrorism around the world and meddle in the business of other nations, supporting and fomenting insurrection where they could.

Iran has been and continues to be a bad actor on the world stage. In Iraq during America’s involvement there, Iran was directly responsible for the maiming and killing of thousands of American service members.

The Iranian General Qassem Soleimani, whose recent departure from this world was facilitated by the United States military on the orders of President Trump, was a particularly unpleasant fellow. His hands were covered in American blood.

And while the Democrats here in the U.S. applaud the fact that Soleimani is now taking a dirt nap, they simply cannot applaud President Trump for a job well done. In fact one can almost hear them and their media sycophants quietly and in hushed tones hoping for a massive Iranian retaliatory attack causing many American deaths. Then they can all shout out in unison, “See, I told you so, Orange Man bad!”


The Democrats in Congress have complained that they were not consulted prior to the operation that resulted in killing Soleimani. Why would the president inform them beforehand about a pending military operation ? It’s not a good strategy to let the enemy know what your intentions are. And the Democrats are most definitely the enemy of this president and his administration, and it’s guaranteed they would have done something to try to undercut President Trump’s decision to act.

The Democrats have repeatedly proven themselves to be untrustworthy in protecting sensitive information, and they clearly pose the greatest internal threat to our nation. I wouldn’t trust any of them to protect the combination to a wall locker in the congressional gym, much less information about a military operation. You can rest assured that your smelly socks and jockstrap would be rifled through in the gym, and any shared military plans would be publicly leaked to our enemies.

Democrats such as former Obama Secretary of State John Kerry have even been meeting with the Iranian regime’s leadership, offering them advice on how to oppose President Trump and America’s own national interests. During America’s revolution against British colonial rule Benedict Arnold did pretty much the same thing, and he would have been hanged had he not fled the country. Consequently Arnold’s name has forever since been associated with treason. Why the long face John?

One would almost expect to see Kerry head up a delegation from the Obama Administration to Tehran to attend Soleimani’s funeral. And certainly Obama’s most trusted senior advisor Valerie Jarrett is probably wearing black and in deep mourning. Perhaps that great strategic planner and intellect Ben Rhodes can write a novel about the Obama Administration’s duplicity and selling out America to the evil Iranian regime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Wrong president and wrong year, Ayatollah
					

Interesting stuff going on in the Middle East.As the old year closed, Iranians in Iraq besieged the U.S. embassy.President Trump tweeted that Iran would be held




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Donald Trump Rallies Evangelicals in Florida: 'We Have God on Our Side'
					

President Donald Trump launched the Evangelicals for Trump coalition in South Florida on Friday, earning cheers from faithful supporters.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6116


You don't know the historical context there do ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know the historical context there do ya?


Of course I do.
Carter is a pussy, regan fixed things .
Just like the Kenyan and Mr Trump.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know the historical context there do ya?


*Oh but YOU do.....!*

*Your party tells YOU to SHUT UP AND OBEY !







That's what " YOUR " Politicians really look 
like when the TRUTH is exposed !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Well, now we know what the Trump doctrine is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, now we know what the Trump doctrine is.
> View attachment 6118


But he loves Kim Jong in . . . and he believes Putin . . . and does what Erdogan wants him to.









						Putin rejects salute from North Korea general, which Trump accepted
					

Critics said that Trump's decision to accept a salute from North Korea gave the regime unwarranted respect and legitimacy. Putin did not accept.



					amp.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2020)

Iran's Foreign Minister Threatens to Expose Western Diplomats Who Took Bribes to Create the Iran Nuclear Deal
					

I think we're getting some ideas about who they were




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2020)

President Obama Launched 2,800 Airstrikes Without Congressional Approval or Fake Progressive Outrage
					

The progressive media establishment is in a tizzy because Trump killed an Iranian General without Congressional approval. Where was the outrage when former President Obama did the same?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2020)

UK Backs Trump’s Actions in Iran, Deploys Royal Navy to Persian Gulf
					

The UK defended the actions of the Trump administration in Iran, saying the U.S. is "entitled to defend itself" against Iranian aggression.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 5, 2020)

*Oh My....are the Democrats in for a Surprise...!!!!!

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh My....are the Democrats in for a Surprise...!!!!!
> 
> DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Still waiting . . . Will this be the supposed "BOMBSHELL!!!!" or something else? And if it's something else when can we expect the long awaited, "BOMBSHELL!!!!"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2020)

2,000,000 jobs created in 2019.
Thanks Obama


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2,000,000 jobs created in 2019.
> Thanks Obama


Source?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2020)

__





						Pompeo Says People ‘Should Ask Mr. Soleimani’ If Trump Is Vulnerable Over Impeachment - The Daily Caller
					

Pompeo Responds To Questions About Trump's Impeachment Emboldening His Foreign Enemies



					amp.dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2020)

We need more cages.









						400K Anchor Babies Born in 2019, Exceeding U.S. Births in 48 States
					

About 400,000 anchor babies (U.S.-born children of illegal aliens) were born in the U.S. in 2019, exceeding U.S. births in 48 states.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6119


Does anyone else find joes foot fetish strange or at least maybe something he should keep to private?


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does anyone else find joes foot fetish strange or at least maybe something he should keep to private?


You gotta know that in private he is single-handedly admiring the nude photos of M that I have provided him in the past.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2020)

It looks like Bolton, Romney, and Sec Def Espy are edging away from t.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2020)

espola said:


> It looks like Bolton, Romney, and Sec Def Espy are edging away from t.


Too late to edit - that should be Sec Def Esper.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Too late to edit - that should be Sec Def Esper.


You're a fucking retard.
I cant believe I ever spent any time arguing with you.

signed, the ashamed giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a fucking retard.
> I cant believe I ever spent any time arguing with you.
> 
> signed, the ashamed giver.


The plumber says as staring into a mirror.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a fucking retard.
> I cant believe I ever spent any time arguing with you.
> 
> signed, the ashamed giver.


I spelled Esper's name wrong, but I am right about the content.  It was wise of you not to argue that.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2020)

If I were a Senator, when the trial starts I would ask for a ruling by Chief Justice Roberts in his role as judge in t's impeachment trial to disqualify and excuse from service any Senator who had declared his or her vote before the evidence had been heard.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2020)

espola said:


> It looks like Bolton, Romney, and Sec Def Esper are edging away from t.


And it looks like Rand Paul is not on the team any more, either.

However, Nikki Halley is still willing to sell her soul for whatever t has promised her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2020)

"It's hard to remember now but as recently as last week most people didn't consider Iran an imminent threat," Carlson said on "Tucker Carlson Tonight." "Iranian saboteurs weren't committing acts of terror in our cities. Oh, but our leaders tell us they were about to at any second. That's why we struck first. What's so striking is how many people appear to accept this uncritically.

"Just the other day, our intel agencies were considered politically tainted and suspect," Carlson continued. "Keep in mind, these are the people who invented excuses to spy on the Trump campaign, purely because they didn't like the candidate's foreign policy views, and then pretended he was a Russian agent in order to keep him from governing. Remember that interlude?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I spelled Esper's name wrong, but I am right about the content.  It was wise of you not to argue that.


Seems the plumber can't shake his case of the angry troll. Remember when he could actual hold a conversation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2020)

Chelsea Clinton made $9M since 2011 from corporate board position: report
					

Chelsea Clinton raked in around $9 million since 2011 for her work on the board of an Internet investment firm controlled by a pal of her mom’s, a report said Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2020)

Trump hitting Soleimani channels Teddy Roosevelt
					

Over a century ago, a wealthy New Yorker, Theodore Roosevelt, became our 26th American president, and history has recognized him as one of our great presidents.In fact, he received a Nobel Peace Prize for a real achievement in putting an ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2020)

Iranian foreign minister fumes over reported visa denial for UN meetings in New York
					

Iranian Foreign Minister Javad Zarif fumed Tuesday over the reported U.S. decision to deny him a visa to address the United Nations in New York later this week, amid escalating tensions between the two countries after the killing of Iranian General Qassem Soleimani.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2020)

*Tucker Carlson just ensured his next paycheck with the Murdoch " Boys ".....

It's just that simple.....

The TRUTH is out in the open, but it's NOT being " EXPOSED " by the 
Main Stream PRAVDA Media.....

Anyone who cannot see the DISTINCT parallels in Democrat/Iranian/Russian
talking points is just deliberately blind to the TRUTH....

The Democrats are pissed because they just lost one of their " Top " contractors
of Terrorism when the TRUTH is exposed about DEMOCRATS...!

THINK ABOUT THAT FOR AWHILE..................
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2020)

This is CNN.




__





						CNN Agrees To Settle With Covington Catholic Student Nick Sandmann - The Daily Caller
					

Amount of settlement not known.



					amp.dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2020)

BALTIMORE (AP) — U.S. companies added 202,000 jobs in December, led by robust hiring in construction, trade, transportation and utilities, according to a private survey.
Payroll processor ADP said Wednesday that the bulk of the hiring was among smaller and mid-sized businesses with fewer than 500 employees. Hiring in November was also revised upward to 124,000, a sign that the job market was stronger than past surveys initially suggested.








						Survey: US companies added 202,000 jobs in December
					

BALTIMORE (AP) — U.S. companies added 202,000 jobs in December, led by robust hiring in construction, trade, transportation and utilities, according to a private survey. Payroll processor ADP said Wednesday that the bulk of the hiring was among smaller and mid-sized businesses with fewer than...




					apnews.com


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> BALTIMORE (AP) — U.S. companies added 202,000 jobs in December, led by robust hiring in construction, trade, transportation and utilities, according to a private survey.
> Payroll processor ADP said Wednesday that the bulk of the hiring was among smaller and mid-sized businesses with fewer than 500 employees. Hiring in November was also revised upward to 124,000, a sign that the job market was stronger than past surveys initially suggested.
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean you have given up your front of not being a t supporter?


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2020)

espola said:


> And it looks like Rand Paul is not on the team any more, either.
> 
> However, Nikki Halley is still willing to sell her soul for whatever t has promised her.


Republican Senator Lee of Utah is also now speaking for himself - "It is not acceptable for officials within the executive branch of government ... to come in to tell us that we can't debate and discuss the appropriateness of military intervention against Iran. It's un-American. It's unconstitutional and it's wrong."


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6133


He is sure serving now.
Better than being a pinko like you.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6133


I look at that family and I really don’t know whether to be angry or laugh.
They’re like comic book characters. It’s not really possible to describe what an a-hole that Donnie Jr is and the dad is really funny.
This whole thing is like the Beverly Hillbillies and he’s getting his revenge on the “elites” who wouldn’t let him in their “club.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2020)

How did you let this buffoon become the most important man in the world?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)

Mexican asylum-seeker cuts own throat yards from US border after being denied entry: report
					

An unidentified Mexican asylum-seeker took his own life Wednesday just yards from the U.S. border after he was denied entry, a report said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I look at that family and I really don’t know whether to be angry or laugh.
> They’re like comic book characters. It’s not really possible to describe what an a-hole that Donnie Jr is and the dad is really funny.
> This whole thing is like the Beverly Hillbillies and he’s getting his revenge on the “elites” who wouldn’t let him in their “club.”


It is well known he has been shunned by New York society types his whole life. They all know he's a scumbag. I like the stories about t crashing charity events for charities he didn't contribute to and getting ousted.

. . . leads me to believe many of his followers have probably been shunned their whole lives as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2020)

espola said:


>


t and his followers a group of malajusted, petty, obsessed, lying morons.


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you let this buffoon become the most important man in the world?


Good question. By not paying attention to what people say in rural Wisconsin and Pennsylvania, I reckon.


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2020)

Another reason Trump is president is because we actually have places in this country that would vote for a completely ignorant fool like this...and there’s lots of them! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215070029320019969


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Another reason Trump is president is because we actually have places in this country that would vote for a completely ignorant fool like this...and there’s lots of them!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215070029320019969


Kinda shit nono eats up and these others then agree. Divide and conquer, it isn't about policy or the country its all about the party.

"We may have nothing to offer working people, but at least we aren't evil, devil worshipping demons!" ~ GOP


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda shit nono eats up and these others then agree. Divide and conquer, it isn't about policy or the country its all about the party.
> 
> "We may have nothing to offer working people, but at least we aren't evil, devil worshipping demons!" ~ GOP


What’s still fun is Trump and his cuckoo followers’ ongoing obsession (ie envy) with Obama. They can’t stop talking about him.
I don’t remember getting attacked by Iran while he had a deal with them, does anybody?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Republican Senator Lee of Utah is also now speaking for himself - "It is not acceptable for officials within the executive branch of government ... to come in to tell us that we can't debate and discuss the appropriateness of military intervention against Iran. It's un-American. It's unconstitutional and it's wrong."


Matt Gaetz is now standing with one foot on both sides - approves the assassination, but will vote for the House Democrats' resolution opposing any further war.  He never struck me as being all  that bright anyway.

The latest t stumbles remind me of a grade school recess fight -  Jimmy hits Bobby, Bobby hits Jimmy back, Jimmy says "I won".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Matt Gaetz is now standing with one foot on both sides - approves the assassination, but will vote for the House Democrats' resolution opposing any further war.  He never struck me as being all  that bright anyway.
> 
> The latest t stumbles remind me of a grade school recess fight -  Jimmy hits Bobby, Bobby hits Jimmy back, Jimmy says "I won".


Roy Cohn taught him that, claim victory when you lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s still fun is Trump and his cuckoo followers’ ongoing obsession (ie envy) with Obama. They can’t stop talking about him.
> I don’t remember getting attacked by Iran while he had a deal with them, does anybody?


Do you know how long it takes to count 150 billion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)

Another Rogue Judge Is Slapped Down Hard Over Blocking the Border Wall
					

Winning.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)

Judge Orders Google to Turn Over Jussie Smollett’s Emails to Special Prosecutor
					

The Jussie Smollett saga is far from over. A judge just ordered Google to turn over the actor's emails and other records to the special prosecutor investigating the case.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)

Ann Coulter: Our Broken Border, Not Iran, Kills 30K Americans Per Year
					

"Iranians are no threat to America in this country," said Ann Coulter, stating that 30,000 Americans are killed every year "because of our neighbor to the south."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2020)

145k
3.5%
29k
Thanks Obama.
You stupid fucks.
Trump 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

Anderson Cooper to White House press sec. Stephanie Grisham: Your secret is safe with us - CNN Video
					

CNN's Anderson Cooper suggests there's a hidden strategy behind White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham's appearances on Fox News.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anderson Cooper to White House press sec. Stephanie Grisham: Your secret is safe with us - CNN Video
> 
> 
> CNN's Anderson Cooper suggests there's a hidden strategy behind White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham's appearances on Fox News.
> ...


So now you are watching alcoholic queers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Good question. By not paying attention to what people say in rural Wisconsin and Pennsylvania, I reckon.


The DNC needs to do a better job of informing voters about propaganda and other forms of voter suppression that accounted for historic low voter turnout in many urban areas. 78,000 votes is all it would have taken.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you are watching alcoholic queers?


 You prefer blatant liars, drug addicts and sexual assaulters.


----------



## nononono (Jan 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The DNC needs to do a better job of informing voters about propaganda and other forms of voter suppression that accounted for historic low voter turnout in many urban areas. 78,000 votes is all it would have taken.









*You've reached your peak....
Have a nice swing back to the center and beyond.*
*
*


----------



## Booter (Jan 10, 2020)

*‘Wake up!’ Former Moonie says the ‘Cult of Trump’ needs ‘deprogramming’*

Anthony Scaramucci said it. So did Dan Rather. Now, it’s Steve Hassan, a former Moonie who escaped the Unification Church cult in the 1970s, offering up this perspective on what he sees as a “destructive cult” led by President Trump.



> ‘Much of what they’re hearing is emotionally driven, loaded words, thought-stopping, and thought-terminating-type clichés, like “fake news,” “build the wall,” “make America great again.”’


Hassan, who is out with his book, “The Cult of Trump,” explained to CNN Sunday why he thinks the president uses mind control as a way to build his power.

“We can start with the pathological lying, which is characteristic of destructive cult leaders,” Hassan told host Brian Stelter. “The blaming others and never taking responsibility for his own failures and faults. Shunning and kicking out anyone who raises questions or concerns about his own behavior.”

He also said that Trump’s use of “fearmongering” is a “horrible thing” that’s straight out of the cult leader’s playbook. “Wake up! This is what’s happening,” Hassan said. “Our Democracy is at stake here.”









						‘Wake up!’ Former Moonie says the ‘Cult of Trump’ needs ‘deprogramming’
					

Anthony Scaramucci said it. So did Dan Rather. Now it’s a former member of the Unification Church cult Steve Hassan offering up his perspective on what he...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The DNC needs to do a better job of informing voters about propaganda and other forms of voter suppression that accounted for historic low voter turnout in many urban areas. 78,000 votes is all it would have taken.


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

And now an investigation authorized by then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions to look into potential wrongdoing by Clinton has turned up a total of zero wrongdoing of any sort by either Hillary or Bill Clinton -- or anyone associated with the Clinton Foundation.

Now, contrast that with another multi-year probe originating in the Justice Department: Special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election. That inquiry led to 199 criminal counts against 37 people and entities. Seven people pleaded guilty; six were sentenced to prison. And Mueller concluded that not only had Russia engaged in a deep and broad effort to influence the election to help Trump and hurt Clinton but also that Trump himself had engaged in a series of behaviors during the investigation that could have been construed as obstructive.









						How 'Lock Her Up!' just blew up
					

"Lock her up!" the crowd at President Donald Trump's campaign rally in Toledo, Ohio, on Thursday night chanted. "You should lock her up, I'll tell you," Trump agreed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And now an investigation authorized by then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions to look into potential wrongdoing by Clinton has turned up a total of zero wrongdoing of any sort by either Hillary or Bill Clinton -- or anyone associated with the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> Now, contrast that with another multi-year probe originating in the Justice Department: Special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election. That inquiry led to 199 criminal counts against 37 people and entities. Seven people pleaded guilty; six were sentenced to prison. And Mueller concluded that not only had Russia engaged in a deep and broad effort to influence the election to help Trump and hurt Clinton but also that Trump himself had engaged in a series of behaviors during the investigation that could have been construed as obstructive.
> 
> ...


CNN?
What a dick in the mouth you are.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2020)

It’s not every day that the White House press secretary is offered $200,000 to appear on camera and explain the president’s decisions — any of them — to the public.

But as one of the most consequential weeks in President Donald Trump’s tenure draws to a close, the world beyond the Beltway is beginning to notice that Stephanie Grisham — unlike her predecessors, colleagues and boss — does not appear to relish the talking-to-the-public part of her job.

In six months as press secretary, Grisham has held zero briefings for reporters. When she does give interviews, she prefers to leave the West Wing via a side exit and is driven to a studio, rather than walk toward the cameras outside the White House and risk encountering a journalist along the way.

Outside of appearances on Fox News, the One America News Network and the Sinclair Broadcast Group, she rarely goes on TV. Throughout her time in the job, Trump has wondered why she does not appear on television more often, according to two people familiar with his thinking.

The country’s pre-eminent political spokesperson is virtually unknown to the public. And as the Trump administration scrambled this week to coordinate a public explanation for the killing of an Iranian general, Grisham kept mostly out of sight. The night that Iran launched missiles into Iraq, she surfaced on Twitter — after a briefing in the Situation Room with the president and other high-level advisers — to accuse CNN of fabricating sources.









						Voting merch that actually gives back to organizations making a difference
					

This voting merch actually gives back to organizations on the frontlines of voting education and empowerment.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2020)

CNN Pays $76 Million in Settlement with National Labor Relations Board
					

CNN has agreed to pay $76 million in a back pay case that involved union employees, making it the biggest settlement for the NRLB.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Pays $76 Million in Settlement with National Labor Relations Board
> 
> 
> CNN has agreed to pay $76 million in a back pay case that involved union employees, making it the biggest settlement for the NRLB.
> ...


Big "W" for the union! Unions working for working people!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2020)

Revealed: McCabe Pushed to Highlight Trump 'Golden Shower' Rumor in Public Russia Report — and Comey Approved
					

An email proves disgraced ex-FBI Director James Comey approved an FBI effort to have the wild “golden showers” claim...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2020)

The Wall Street Journal Admits U.S. Economy Sailed Through Trade War with 'Barely a Scratch'
					

The U.S. economy is far more resilient and less reliant on China than Trump critics believed. | Economy




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Jan 12, 2020)

This isn’t possible, is it? To sell troops?

“Listen, you’re a very rich country,” he told Saudi officials, Trump recounted on Fox News. “You want more troops? I’m going to send them to you, but you’ve got to pay us. They’re paying us. They’ve already deposited $1 billion in the bank.”


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2020)

messy said:


> This isn’t possible, is it? To sell troops?
> 
> “Listen, you’re a very rich country,” he told Saudi officials, Trump recounted on Fox News. “You want more troops? I’m going to send them to you, but you’ve got to pay us. They’re paying us. They’ve already deposited $1 billion in the bank.”


It happens.  Think Hessians in the American Revolution, for example.  A possibility that crossed my mind was the American "Advisers" early in the Vietnam War, but I don't think we charged for them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2020)

White House's 'first snow of the year' tweet confuses Washington,  DC, residents
					

The White House's official Twitter handle on Sunday confused residents in Washington, D.C., when it tweeted out a nighttime photograph of the world's most famous residence behind falling snowflakes with the caption: "First snow of the year!"




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Jan 13, 2020)

espola said:


> It happens.  Think Hessians in the American Revolution, for example.  A possibility that crossed my mind was the American "Advisers" early in the Vietnam War, but I don't think we charged for them.


I wonder if any of our Trumpies on here have kids in the military. They must be stoked.
Didn't he say he was going to bring troops home? Do we have more kids overseas now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

‘THIS IS AMERICA’: Deafening Cheers Break Out For Trump At National Championship Game | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Cocaine Mitch Mic Drops Pelosi, Schiff on Senate Floor: We Were Never Going to Be Dictated to by You (Watch)
					

McConnell takes a well-deserved victory lap.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Screen-Shot-2020-01-13-at-4.35.20-PM-620x468.png


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Washington Post: Donald Trump Will Transfer $7.2 Billion for Border Wall
					

President Trump will transfer another $7.2 billion from Pentagon accounts in 2020 to build the border wall, according to the Washington Post.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Washington Post: Donald Trump Will Transfer $7.2 Billion for Border Wall
> 
> 
> President Trump will transfer another $7.2 billion from Pentagon accounts in 2020 to build the border wall, according to the Washington Post.
> ...


"another"? The first try was shot down as it was deemed illegal by an American court of law, remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "another"? The first try was shot down as it was deemed illegal by an American court of law, remember?


I believe that ruling was recently overturned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Taco Bell trumps Biden and Bernie
					

Things are so bad in America, we are told Gen Z has embracedBernie Sanders socialismjust as a way to get by. Meanwhile the ever unhelpful Joe Biden advises unemployed coal miners to




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "another"? The first try was shot down as it was deemed illegal by an American court of law, remember?


You need to get out of your bubble.
What would you do without me?








						Appeals court approves diverting $3.6B in military construction funds for Donald Trump border wall plan
					

A federal appeals court overturned a lower court ruling, approving the Trump administration to use military construction funds to build a border wall.



					amp.usatoday.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Barr says DOJ was consulted before Soleimani strike as Trump goes on defensive
					

Attorney General William Barr on Monday said President Trump had consulted the Department of Justice before ordering an airstrike that killed Iran’s top military general earlier this month.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Jan 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘THIS IS AMERICA’: Deafening Cheers Break Out For Trump At National Championship Game | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This is America." Well I don't know where you think you live, but there are a lot more Americans here, where he gets the opposite reaction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

messy said:


> "This is America." Well I don't know where you think you live, but there are a lot more Americans here, where he gets the opposite reaction.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6187


Is that her golden showers outfit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that her golden showers outfit?


I bet you would love her pissing on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Democrats Block Resolution Condemning Iran For Murdering Protesters, Shooting Down Plane | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Desperate times 








						Gamechanger or Last Ditch Effort? Adam Schiff Introduces New 'Impeachment Evidence,' Including Handwritten Note from Lev Parnas
					

Smoking gun or 11th hour attempt to sabotage President Trump?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Landmark US, China deal signing will give Trump a trade war victory
					

The signing of the phase one deal de-escalates the more than 22-month long trade war.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Email: James Comey Tried to Hide Fact that ‘Pee’ Dossier Wasn’t Corroborated
The Associated PressAP Photo/Alex Brandon
AARON KLEIN15 Jan 2020105
5:30
An email reveals disgraced former FBI director James Comey tried unsuccessfully to change a draft public statement from then-Director of National Intelligence James Clapper questioning the reliability of the infamous anti-Trump dossier.

Immediately after the dossier was reported in the news media for the first time, the email exchange shows Clapper wanted to release a statement that “[t]he IC [Intelligence Community] has not made any judgment that the information in [the Steele election reporting] is reliable.”


Comey, however, interjected, suggesting a different public statement by Clapper that would not have attacked the credibility of the wild charges made by dossier author Christopher Steele.

The Comey email, which has not received media attention until now, was revealed inside the Justice Department’s recently released 476-page Inspector General report on the FBI’s Russia collusion investigation.

In the email, Comey wrote:


I just had a chance to review the proposed talking points on this for today. Perhaps it is a nit, but I worry that it may not be best to say “The IC has not made any judgment that the information in the document is reliable.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet you would love her pissing on you.


No, because unlike you I respect women and myself.


----------



## LMULions (Jan 15, 2020)

is Comey the President that's now being impeached?   I thought we were already impeaching Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2020)

I am smack dab in the middle of trump country (Tennessee) and the homeless are all over, garbage, sleeping in doorways, panhandling, drugs, roaming around talking to themselves . . . the crisis is nationwide people.

GO TITANS!!!


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2020)

espola said:


>


*The fact that YOU posted that shows YOU don't know Schiff.........( Who by the way is under investigation. )*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, because unlike you I respect women and myself.


Yes, I can tell by your last post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Pelosi gloats: Trump has been impeached ‘forever’
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi needled President Trump on Wednesday as she prepared to send articles of impeachment over to the Senate, repeatedly describing the indictment by the House as a permanent stain on his legacy -- no matter what happens next.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2020)

LMULions said:


> is Comey the President that's now being impeached?   I thought we were already impeaching Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton?


Love the new guy. Already making sense. We are also impeaching Lt. Colonel Vindman.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I can tell by your last post.


That way she can be with "the Donald" more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That way she can be with "the Donald" more.


That’s Mr President to you.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2020)

*Mista Fowty Fife and makin Al Green Crazy..!





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)

LMULions said:


> is Comey the President that's now being impeached?   I thought we were already impeaching Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton?


No, comey is the commie fuck that is being exposed for the bitch he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

This administration has been involved in and has allowed such an enormous flow of unethical, unsavory and unconstitutional behavior that the swamp has been flooded and is overflowing everywhere. They will be prosecuting and unraveling this crime wave for decades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This administration has been involved in and has allowed such an enormous flow of unethical, unsavory and unconstitutional behavior that the swamp has been flooded and is overflowing everywhere. They will be prosecuting and unraveling this crime wave for decades.


Yes, after they finish unraveling of the Obama illegal deep state activity.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6195View attachment 6196


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6194


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

And now we know why Devin has been acting so strangely - he was intimately involved in the Ukraine crimes.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That way she can be with "the Donald" more.


She appears to be the only person remaining in the WH who is not afraid to say NO to him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, after they finish unraveling of the Obama illegal deep state activity.


How's that been going?
Obama: 0 indictments
Trump: around 100 with over 24 convictions


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

We all know . . . but what will the Senate do about it? Or does he go to jail in January 2021? Would removal keep him out of jail?










						Government watchdog concludes Trump administration broke law by withholding Ukraine aid
					

The Government Accountability Office said the Trump administration broke the law when it withheld US security aid to Ukraine last year that had been appropriated by Congress, a decision that's at the heart of the House's impeachment case against President Donald Trump.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

espola said:


> She appears to be the only person remaining in the WH who is not afraid to say NO to him.


She slaps that hand away knowing full well where its been.


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that been going?
> Obama: 0 indictments
> Trump: around 100 with over 24 convictions



*I see you're channeling serial LIAR Locohontes again......*
*
Oh Poor poor baby Husky Poo.....why don't you " List " the *
*100 indictments you are touting....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

Government watchdog concludes Trump administration broke law by withholding Ukraine aid
					

The Government Accountability Office said the Trump administration broke the law when it withheld US security aid to Ukraine last year that had been appropriated by Congress, a decision that's at the heart of the House's impeachment case against President Donald Trump.




					www.cnn.com
				





nononono said:


> *I see you're channeling serial LIAR Locohontes again......*
> *
> Oh Poor poor baby Husky Poo.....why don't you " List " the *
> *100 indictments you are touting....
> ...


Google it yourself you lazy piece of shit.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I see you're channeling serial LIAR Locohontes again......*
> 
> *Oh Poor poor baby Husky Poo.....why don't you " List " the *
> *100 indictments you are touting....
> ...


Are we feeling really stupid these days Nononono


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> Are we feeling really stupid these days Nononono


He grew up that way, with a feeling of deficiency. That is obvious, as with most of the other trumpist, and trump himself.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all know . . . but what will the Senate do about it? Or does he go to jail in January 2021? Would removal keep him out of jail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Removing him from office dissolves any claim he has to executive privilege or immunity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Removing him from office dissolves any claim he has to executive privilege or immunity.


So, is this the one? Again?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Again?


You can do better sheriff. Hard to defend anything when you feel stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

Classic! And the clip comes from a conservative group doing a pro trump video!
Talk about dumb and dumber!









						This Trump supporter was asked what the president has done well and his answer is priceless
					

It's come to something when even your own fans can't think of anything you've done that's actually... good.




					www.indy100.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Classic! And the clip comes from a conservative group doing a pro trump video!
> Talk about dumb and dumber!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6224


Making money no matter how many laws are broken is a Mafia paradigm.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Making money no matter how many laws are broken is a Mafia paradigm.


The stock market isn't the economy and since when do conservatives believe the president is responsible for it's growth . . . oh yeah, since t was inaugurated, not before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> You can do better sheriff. Hard to defend anything when you feel stupid.


So this is gonna get Trump removed from office?


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

espola said:


> And now we know why Devin has been acting so strangely - he was intimately involved in the Ukraine crimes.


And today Lindsey's behavior makes more sense.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Former fighter pilot McSally is going down in flames.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Former fighter pilot McSally is going down in flames.











						CNN Reporter Who Got Shredded by GOP Senator Today Peddled One of the Network's Biggest Trump-Russia Collusion Screw-Ups
					

Sen. Martha McSally (R-AZ) refused to answer a question from CNN reporter Manu Raju. She blew past him, called him a “liberal hack,” and now everyone is aghast that someone




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

LMULions said:


> is Comey the President that's now being impeached?   I thought we were already impeaching Hunter Biden and Hillary Clinton?











						Hoo boy: DOJ looking at James Comey for possibly having leaked classified information
					

Soon.




					hotair.com


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Reporter Who Got Shredded by GOP Senator Today Peddled One of the Network's Biggest Trump-Russia Collusion Screw-Ups
> 
> 
> Sen. Martha McSally (R-AZ) refused to answer a question from CNN reporter Manu Raju. She blew past him, called him a “liberal hack,” and now everyone is aghast that someone
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

If it looks like a towel head and smells like a towel head it must be a Democrat.








						Report: Investigation Into Ilhan Omar Appears To Have Expanded To Other Federal Agencies, In Addition to FBI
					

Looks like it's heating up...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

Build that wall and keep these filthy third world pricks out of my country.








						Creep-pee: Mexico City Subways Suffer Constant Shutdowns Because Everyone's Urinating Into the Escalators
					

As you do...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2020)

Sanctuary State: Illegal Alien Indicted for 92-Year-Old Woman's Murder
					

An illegal alien has been indicted for allegedly sexually assaulting and murdering a 92-year-old Queens, New York, woman.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Always declare victory no matter how devastating the defeat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If it looks like a towel head and smells like a towel head it must be a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you literally sit around in fatigues staring at pictures of weapons you wish you could afford hoping for a civil war?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2020)

Carney: Washington Post Admits Media Blew It and Tariffs Aren't Raising Consumer Prices
					

As it turns out, Breitbart has been right all along. Tariffs did not squeeze American consumers. | Economy




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Government watchdog concludes Trump administration broke law by withholding Ukraine aid
> 
> 
> The Government Accountability Office said the Trump administration broke the law when it withheld US security aid to Ukraine last year that had been appropriated by Congress, a decision that's at the heart of the House's impeachment case against President Donald Trump.
> ...


" How's that been going?
Obama: 0 indictments
Trump: around 100 with over 24 convictions "    


*Nah....if yur gunna throw poop full of f/lies on your own front porch....you can verify it also.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you literally sit around in fatigues staring at pictures of weapons you wish you could afford hoping for a civil war?


*Do you literally sit around with your head up that Donkey's ass 24/7 wishing the crap fed
you was really true........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2020)

CNN's Jake Tapper: Lev Parnas Has a 'Serious Credibility Problem'
					

CNN's Jake Tapper on Thursday criticized Democrats for touting evidence brought forth by indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN's Jake Tapper: Lev Parnas Has a 'Serious Credibility Problem'
> 
> 
> CNN's Jake Tapper on Thursday criticized Democrats for touting evidence brought forth by indicted Rudy Giuliani associate Lev Parnas.
> ...


No problem with trump's credibility problem, trump has no credibility at all, zero.


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No problem with trump's credibility problem, trump has no credibility at all, zero.


*Credibility problem lies with YOU and the data you regurgitate on this forum daily.*
*There in is the whole problem, you and ALL the Democratic trolls who parrot the
trash issued to ( you ) lemmings who smear their feces all over the internet forums.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Credibility problem lies with YOU and the data you regurgitate on this forum daily.*
> *There in is the whole problem, you and ALL the Democratic trolls who parrot the
> trash issued to ( you ) lemmings who smear their feces all over the internet forums.*


Blah, blah, blah, the hypocrisy with and all around trump is hilariously obvious as is your blind allegiance to a cult of personality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2020)

What Do Democrats Fear in Donald Trump? Greatness
					

James Carville says Trump is the greatest threat to America since the fall of communism.It is easy to laugh away such a declaration, but I think there is an invaluable truth expressed.Trump is as important in stature as the Un...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2020)

Why JFK Refused to Let Sammy Davis Jr. Perform at White House
					

JFK refused to let Davis perform at White House after his interracial marriage.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2020)

The baseball impeachment trials are a lot quicker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2020)

Trump Asks Supreme Court To Allow Plan Restricting Green Cards For Benefit-Dependent Immigrants
					

The Trump administration is asking the Supreme Court for permission to enforce a new public charge admissibility rule.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Do you literally sit around with your head up that Donkey's ass 24/7 wishing the crap fed
> you was really true........*


God !! The 50’s joke have to stop. Google some better ones champ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2020)

Fat Jerry is a big fat liar.








						Nadler Out-And-Out Lies on 'Face the Nation': Trump 'Worked With Russians to Rig 2016 Election'
					

Wow, this is just vile...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fat Jerry is a big fat liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have your own reality that you are attempting to legitimize.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2020)

Only the "best" . . . 









						White House's top Russia official put on leave pending investigation
					

It's another jolt of uncertainty to an office in the White House that has experienced significant turnover during the past year.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2020)

Here is some of your reality.
Check out the video.








						The Entire Women's March Can Be Summed Up In This One Video
					

Facepalm.




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only the "best" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what the issue is.  His resume looks like a perfect Republican staffer.  









						We apologize for the inconvenience... - United States Department of State
					

This page may have been moved, deleted, or is otherwise unavailable. To help you find what you are looking for: Check the URL (web address) for misspellings or errors. Search the most recent archived version of state.gov. Use our site search. Return to the home page. Visit the U.S. Department of...




					www.state.gov


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is some of your reality.
> Check out the video.
> 
> 
> ...


Gullibility is one of your main traits.


----------



## nononono (Jan 20, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 305871, member: 1707"

Blah, blah, blah, the hypocrisy with and all around trump is 
hilariously obvious as is your blind allegiance to a cult of personality.

/QUOTE

*There were two choices in 2016...*
*
A. Donald J. Trump - Citizen/Businessman
B. Hillary Rodham Clinton - Crooked Politician,Wife of 
a Crooked Politician/Sexual deviant/Criminal Operative

I picked ( A. ) a winner and a fighter.

In 2020 I will have two choices......


A. Donald J. Trump - Citizen/Businessman/Successful President
B. Some Crooked Democrat.......
*
*I'm going to pick ( A. ) a Winner/Fighter/successful President.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 20, 2020)

*Husky Poo you can continue to support the Political Party that 
supported this:








Or you can switch and support this....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

“It’s Like a Foreign Language”: Donald Trump’s Encounter With the Constitution Did Not Go Well
					

While being filmed for a documentary, the president stumbled through his chosen passage, taking his frustration out on everyone around him, Philip Rucker and Carol Leonnig write in A Very Stable Genius.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6252


"All by myself . . . "
"I ain't got no body . . . nobody cares for me"
"I got the homesick blues"
"Where can a guy get a Big Mac around here?"
"Do they gave golf courses in this country?"
"Where's the TV in this place . . . at least a coloring book!"
"What are they talking about?"


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "All by myself . . . "
> "I ain't got no body . . . nobody cares for me"
> "I got the homesick blues"
> "Where can a guy get a Big Mac around here?"
> ...


*Once again you project.........cry me a river...*


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Interesting thread --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219839534013276160


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting thread --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219839534013276160


Excellent work! The blatant, obvious hypocrisy would be laughable if some people weren't acting like they couldn't see it.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excellent work! The blatant, obvious hypocrisy would be laughable if some people weren't acting like they couldn't see it.


The most rational MAGAman on the forum was the plumber.  I am hoping to get some input from him now that he is back from his militia convention in Virginia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

espola said:


> The most rational MAGAman on the forum was the plumber.  I am hoping to get some input from him now that he is back from his militia convention in Virginia.


Aaaahhh, time makes the heart grow fond . . . he probably took leave realizing he had turned into just another troll. At a point they all meld together and become indistinguishable from one another. "Oh look, a whole group of individuals" as my pops once said (he was referring to hipsters but the application still works here).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

US-China phase one deal is a 'disaster,' former senior economist at the White House says
					

The U.S.-China phase one deal does not address the structural problems in their trade relationship, a panel of trade experts at the World Economic Forum said Tuesday.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2020)

Is Trump still making foreign policy?
That’s what I thought.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is Trump still making foreign policy?
> That’s what I thought.


And what has he done with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what has he done with it?











						Trump Ad: The Best Is Yet To Come
					

President Trump defiantly posted this web ad highlighting his "America First" foreign policy in spite of impeachment proceedings in the Senate.




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

The Supreme Court Looks Ready To Allow More State Aid For Religious Schools
					

The Supreme Court seemed ready to rule Wednesday that states which subsidize private schools must also extend benefits to those run by churches.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

About the Adam Schiff and Ed Buck Photo Rumor…
Posted at 3:38 pm on January 22, 2020 by Jennifer Van Laar
  Share    Tweet
On Monday both RedState and I were tagged in a tweet thread by Jack Burkman, a lobbyist/podcast host based in Washington, D.C., claiming that a “senior House Republican” had sent the site “a salacious photo of Adam Schiff and Ed Buck” and expressing confidence that the site would “do the right thing.” For those who aren’t aware, Buck is a major Democrat donor (and friend of Hillary Clinton, Ted Lieu, and Adam Schiff) who preys on gay homeless men. Buck “hires” the men for “party and play” activities in which he force feeds them meth, binds them, sometimes tortures them with hand tools, and basically rapes them. Two men died of overdoses in his West Hollywood apartment and a third man nearly died before the Los Angeles DA’s office finally arrested the monster.


Upon reading Burkman’s tweet thread I was surprised because neither I or the anyone at the site had received such a transmission.


Jack Burkman
@Jack_Burkman
 · Jan 19, 2020
Replying to @Jack_Burkman
It’s time for the DOJ to Unseal the Ed Buck Evidence 

Sign and Share! http://chng.it/7pW7YnDFDx 

Sign the Petition
Unseal The Ed Buck Evidence
change.org

Jack Burkman
@Jack_Burkman
UPDATE: A senior House Republican has transmitted the salacious photo of Adam Schiff and Ed Buck to @RedState 

After watching the heroic reporting of @JenVanLaar on the Katie Hill matter, we’re confident they will do the right thing

305
8:55 AM - Jan 20, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

185 people are talking about this


Jack Burkman
@Jack_Burkman
 Adam Schiff was a regular at Ed Buck’s Los Angeles meth dens 

While we all wait for Red State, who enjoys better 1A legal protections than us, to publish the uncensored photos (as they did in the Katie Hill matter) here are are some previews 

Don’t forget Ed Buck’s victims
View image on Twitter

287
5:59 PM - Jan 20, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

268 people are talking about this

Late Monday, Burkman posted a tweet saying they were waiting for RedState to publish “uncensored photos.”

While we all wait for Red State, who enjoys better 1A legal protections than us, to publish the uncensored photos (as they did in the Katie Hill matter) here are are some previews.

I had planned to ignore the tweets, but after seeing that tweet I direct messaged Burkman, gave him my phone number, and asked him to call me so I could ask him what he was talking about. (I had never met or corresponded with Burkman or Wohl before that time.) A short while later, Burkman and Jacob Wohl called, as they documented in this tweet Tuesday night.



Jack Burkman
@Jack_Burkman
 Adam Schiff is in big, big trouble 

He’s about to join Katie Hill in the congressional trash-heap
View image on Twitter

211
4:32 PM - Jan 21, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

122 people are talking about this

I explained to them that neither myself nor any of our writers had received such a photo, so I was confused about these tweets. When I asked what the photo depicted, I was told that it showed Schiff sprawled on a ratty couch in Ed Buck’s West Hollywood drug den/torture chamber, with Ed Buck nearby, and with a skinny younger black man who was wearing only a thong. I was told that all three of the men looked like they were on drugs, and that what looked like drug paraphernalia was on a table in the photo. The photo was allegedly part of the evidence seized from Buck’s apartment during an FBI raid (Buck is currently in federal custody awaiting trial on charges he provided methamphetamine leading to the death of Gemmel Moore). I was told how the photo had come into the possession of the unnamed “senior House Republican” (an explanation Burkman has published on Twitter as well).


Hearing this, I replied that if such photos were sent to us we would have to have them digitally analyzed and I’d have to be able to independently verify with my law enforcement sources in the Buck investigation that the photo was legit. Then there would be internal discussions about if and when we would publish it. If we as an editorial team decided to promote a story in advance of publication, that promotion would occur on the site and on our official social media accounts.


In my mind, the issue was finished at that time since no one at the site had such photos and, clearly, we couldn’t publish what we didn’t have. I haven’t been in communication with Wohl or Burkman since that time.

Now, I would not be at all surprised if such a photo existed. It’s well known that Schiff and Buck are friends, and there are rumors in California political circles about the nature of the relationship between Buck and Schiff. Ed Buck is an extremely evil man (on a Jeffrey Epstein level), and if Adam Schiff has been involved in Buck’s criminal, inhumane activities that information should be brought forward and Schiff should be held to account.

Since I don’t know Burkman or Wohl other than through this episode, I’m not assigning any malicious intent behind them dragging me and RedState into whatever is happening here. Whether they intended to or not, though, their tweets imply that both I and the site are involved in some opposition research conspiracy with them and the NRCC. Journalists on the left could use these tweets to allege that I and/or the site are engaged in a blackmail/extortion scheme against Adam Schiff. That response wouldn’t be without precedent; in October and November 2019 I was falsely accused of blackmailing Katie Hill by numerous left-wing writers and major publications on the basis of tweets made by people I’ve never met. I was even falsely accused of participating in an opposition research conspiracy with the man who had me blackballed in California politics (as retribution for reporting misconduct by a GOP officeholder) simply because the man tweeted and wrote Facebook posts saying he’d received hundreds of photos of Hill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

Donald Trump to Become First U.S. President to Speak at March for Life
					

Donald Trump will become the first president in U.S. history to speak at the March for Life on Friday on the National Mall.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

Florida Worker Allegedly Killed Pro-Trump Boss After Political Argument
					

Mason Trever Toney was arrested on Monday after the alleged murder of his boss on the Florida Turnpike job site.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Ad: The Best Is Yet To Come
> 
> 
> President Trump defiantly posted this web ad highlighting his "America First" foreign policy in spite of impeachment proceedings in the Senate.
> ...


In real world application not some nonsense talking points designed to fool people like you, and named from KKK propaganda from the early 1900's.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excellent work! The blatant, obvious hypocrisy would be laughable if some people weren't acting like they couldn't see it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## LMULions (Jan 24, 2020)

is that photo from when Trump was hanging out with Jeffrey Epstein?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 24, 2020)

LMULions said:


> is that photo from when Trump was hanging out with Jeffrey Epstein?


it’s when Trump faked his own Time magazine photo.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 24, 2020)

nononono said:


>


That’s the best picture of Nononono cracking a smile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> it’s when Trump faked his own Time magazine photo.











						Who pretends to support kids with HIV but gives nothing? Donald Trump | Richard Wolffe
					

If you want the measure of the man who would be president, take another look at his ‘charitable giving’. This is someone devoid of shame, in it for himself alone




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

__





						Gallup: 41% of Americans Satisfied With Way Things Are Going; Highest Level in 15 Years
					

Gallup noted that the last time 40 percent or more of Americans were satisfied, in 2005, another Republican was president -- George W. Bush.




					www.cnsnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni Ernst Asks Why Is Donald Trump Being Impeached Over Ukraine Aid That Most of the House Impeachment Managers Voted Against?
					

So forbidding aid is okay but delaying it is impeachable?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Trump Administration Tells California to Stop Forcing Insurance Companies to Cover Abortion or Lose Millions of Dollars
					

They aren't going to like what's coming next any more than they like this




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

So much for trump governing as a democrat.








						Donald Trump Speaks at the 47th March for Life and Here's Why It Is Important
					

Pay attention. This is important.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Donald Trump's America: A vast improvement
					






					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

28989
Impeach the motherfucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

3.7
Impeach the motherfucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm Sorry This Is Happening To You: Jerry Nadler Loses It and Calls Trump A Dictator
					

The Democratic Party has been trying to oust Donald Trump since day one. It’s been an unhinged pursuit that was finally captured in one sentence by Rep. Jerry Nadler (D-NY):




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

HILL: Davos Globalists Get Trumped Once Again
					

The globalists attending the World Economic Forum Annual Meeting in Davos would like to ignore America's success under President Trump's economic nationalism.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

DOJ Responds to Andrew McCabe's Lawsuit and It's an Absolute Beatdown
					

Stop, stop, he's already dead!




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DOJ Responds to Andrew McCabe's Lawsuit and It's an Absolute Beatdown
> 
> 
> Stop, stop, he's already dead!
> ...


I can see that you love being told what to think.

“The best books... are those that tell you what you know already.”
― George Orwell, 1984 (1948)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2020)

Washington(CNN)The Veterans of Foreign Wars is demanding that President Donald Trump apologize for downplaying traumatic brain injuries sustained by US service members in Iraq after Iranian missile strikes on American troops earlier this month.

Earlier this week, Trump said he does not consider potential traumatic brain injuries to be as serious as physical combat wounds, minimizing the severity of the injuries, saying he heard that some troops "had headaches, and a couple of other things, but I would say, and I can report, it's not very serious."









						Veterans group demands apology after Trump said traumatic brain injuries from Iranian attack are 'not very serious'
					

The Veterans of Foreign Wars is demanding that President Donald Trump apologize for downplaying traumatic brain injuries sustained by US service members in Iraq after Iranian missile strikes on American troops earlier this month.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

WATCH: March for Life Brings Flurry of Pro-Life Memes
					

Friday's March for Life drew thousands to D.C. to stand up for the unborn and featured a number of popular memes with a pro-life spin.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

Speaker Cheney?
					

Perhaps not such a crazy idea after all




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

MLK’s Niece Denounces Democrat For ‘Race Baiting’ Trump | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2020)

Denial from the WH about t threatening Republican Senators who vote against him ("heads on a pike"), so today t is threatening Democrats ("haven't paid the price yet").

Why is this man still President?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Denial from the WH about t threatening Republican Senators who vote against him ("heads on a pike"), so today t is threatening Democrats ("haven't paid the price yet").
> 
> Why is this man still President?


Because you people nominated Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

Globalists’ Predictions of Economic Disaster After Trump’s Election and Brexit Were Bravo Sierra
					

Capitalism works every time it is tried.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2020)

Giuliani's and Trump's primary piece of "evidence," which they claim points to Biden's corruption is a video of the current Democratic presidential candidate talking about how he convinced the Ukrainian government to fire former prosecutor general Viktor Shokin. While Trump and his supporters have argued that this was to benefit the business dealings of Biden's son Hunter, who sat on the board of Burisma holdings, the facts tell a different story.

Shokin was widely seen – by the U.S. government, European leaders and anti-corruption groups in Ukraine – to be obstructing numerous corruption investigations in Ukraine. In fact, some analysts have suggested that Shokin's removal actually made it more likely that investigations into alleged corruption at Burisma would move forward, not less likely as Giuliani and Trump have claimed.









						Fox News host Jeanine Pirro confronts Giuliani to reveal "evidence" of Biden's alleged "corruption"
					

"Can we see the evidence Rudy, can we see it?" the Fox News host asked, appearing skeptical.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6284


She is a Scientologist.  She must like cults.


----------



## nononono (Jan 27, 2020)

*John Bolton 11th hour " Revelations " are just more Kavanaugh style desperate smear tactics....*
*
Need proof......
*
*Look at slime bag Eric Swallowell's recent call to " Kavanaugh " President Trump*

*Schiff Impeachment Crony Sinks to New Low 
with Call to ‘Kavanaugh’ Trump*


 One House Democrat's latest desperate impeachment play against 
Trump shows when they go low, we go even lower!

Rep. Eric Swalwell (D-CA) just sunk the Trump impeachment debacle to a new low.


Back in November, he said that there’s “new evidence” for Trump’s guilt pouring 
in every day. But in a recent tweet, Swalwell actually went on Twitter begging 
for anyone with evidence of Trump’s corruption to share it:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2020)

Supreme Court Allows Rule Favoring Skilled, Healthier Migrants
					

The Supreme Court has removed a judge's temporary block on the White House's "public charge" immigration reform.




					www.breitbart.com
				



MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Supreme Court Allows Rule Favoring Skilled, Healthier Migrants
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has removed a judge's temporary block on the White House's "public charge" immigration reform.
> ...


nazis


----------



## nononono (Jan 27, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nazis











						Supreme Court Allows Trump To Enforce Rule Barring Green Cards For Migrants Using Social Services
					

The Supreme Court Monday allowed the Trump administration to enforce a new rule that will deny green cards to foreign nationals who use taxpayer-funded social services.




					dailycaller.com
				




Keep those fat, lazy mooches out of my country.
Best Day Ever.
MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2020)

SCOTUS Upholds Trump Rule Against Immigrants Drawing Welfare but the Real Target Was Rogue NeverTrump Judges
					

The writing is on the wall




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

I saw the term "BenedictDonald" being us as a jab at Unowho today. I think that insults Benedict Arnold, who actually was a military hero and patriot before he became a traitor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Sure are a bunch of white people in Jersey.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2020)

It's time for Ivanka and Jerod to have Mike Pence over for tea and discuss the 25th Amendment.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> US-China phase one deal is a 'disaster,' former senior economist at the White House says
> 
> 
> The U.S.-China phase one deal does not address the structural problems in their trade relationship, a panel of trade experts at the World Economic Forum said Tuesday.
> ...


Why is it every "expert" the libtard media produces is a former something or other?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Washington(CNN)The Veterans of Foreign Wars is demanding that President Donald Trump apologize for downplaying traumatic brain injuries sustained by US service members in Iraq after Iranian missile strikes on American troops earlier this month.
> 
> Earlier this week, Trump said he does not consider potential traumatic brain injuries to be as serious as physical combat wounds, minimizing the severity of the injuries, saying he heard that some troops "had headaches, and a couple of other things, but I would say, and I can report, it's not very serious."
> 
> ...


Sourcing CNN?  "In real world application not some nonsense talking points designed to fool people like you, and named from KKK propaganda from the early 1900's."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nazis


You'd rather have your illegal aliens come in a sickly fashion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

You people just can’t hide your disdain for regular Americans.








						Liberal CNN guest is mad that President Trump tweeted about his anti-Trump-voter CNN hit
					

Wait, what?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Are you people getting it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

11/8/2016 never gets old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6303


Using gold lettering while referring to pissing and beds isn't a good look, just saying . . . you might have got pranked on that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

“If you had an unexpected or undesired outcome last year because of tax reform, that same outcome – or worse – could happen to you again,” Kathy Pickering, chief tax officer at H&R Block, told Yahoo finance.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

*Democrats are going down the toilet..........

This Sham Schiff Charade is their final undoing....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Using gold lettering while referring to pissing and beds isn't a good look, just saying . . . you might have got pranked on that one.


No, you just did.
Hanapaa.
Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2020)

'GAME OVER,' Trump declares, as old Bolton, Schiff videos surface amid Senate impeachment trial
					

A string of newly resurfaced video clips of former national security adviser John Bolton spurred President Trump and his supporters Wednesday to highlight what they described as serious credibility questions -- raised by both Democrats and Republicans -- amid the Senate impeachment trial, as the...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2020)

Next.








						Watch: John Bolton Praised Trump's Ukraine Call Before Getting Fired
					

John Bolton changed his tune on how he felt about the commander-in-chief's July 25 call with his Ukrainian counterpart after he was fired.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Senate should call Bolton in to testify about that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Oops, smart power.








						Chuck Schumer Invited Lev Parnas to the Impeachment Trial, But He Wasn't Allowed to Enter
					

This is all nonsense.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oops, smart power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't need witnesses, t's legal team made that clear yesterday. He did everything the House accused him of but its all perfectly ok as long as t believed it was in the best interest of his voters. Elections will now be like the wild, wild west with bullets coming from all over the world. Talk about one country for sale.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

espola said:


> The Senate should call Bolton in to testify about that.


You think he'll do the Sondland shuffle?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We don't need witnesses, t's legal team made that clear yesterday. He did everything the House accused him of but its all perfectly ok as long as t believed it was in the best interest of his voters. Elections will now be like the wild, wild west with bullets coming from all over the world. Talk about one country for sale.


He did what Biden did, but it's only okay if Stuttering Joe did it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He did what Biden did, but it's only okay if Stuttering Joe did it.


Are you this naive in real life?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you this naive in real life?


It's pretty obvious that this just a trolling character he portrays on the web.   He has been shown to be wrong so many times that I can't imagine why he persists - unless he gets some dark satisfaction from it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We don't need witnesses, t's legal team made that clear yesterday. He did everything the House accused him of but its all perfectly ok as long as t believed it was in the best interest of his voters. Elections will now be like the wild, wild west with bullets coming from all over the world. Talk about one country for sale.


So what are we arguing about then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what are we arguing about then?


So you will accept the same kind of behavior in the future from anyone on either side of the aisle?


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you will accept the same kind of behavior in the future from anyone on either side of the aisle?



*The behavior you describe is from your side, no " We The People " do not accept 
what you choose to bathe in..............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The behavior you describe is from your side, no " We The People " do not accept
> what you choose to bathe in..............*


So if Biden has China air all trumps history, with a little embellishment here and there (like trump tried to do to him), you are ok with that going forward?


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 307116, member: 1707"

So if Biden has China air all trumps history, with a little embellishment 
here and there (like trump tried to do to him), you are ok with that going forward?


/QUOTE

*Your question makes no sense.....restructure it.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you will accept the same kind of behavior in the future from anyone on either side of the aisle?


If they are named trump then yes.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If they are named trump then yes.


Which pretty much sums up your entire reason for posting here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

What kind of fucking name is Hakeem?
Well, he’s a dumb fuck anyway.








						Hakeem Jeffries Says Steele Dossier Doesn’t Count As Foreign Interference Because It Was ‘Purchased’
					

Rep. Hakeem Jeffries said Democrats' hiring of former British spy Christopher Steele does not constitute foreign interference.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

This is CNN.








						CNN: Democrats Look Like They're in Trouble on Impeachment
					

When even CNN gets it...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Life Expectancy: UP; Is There Nothing Trump Cannot Fix?
					

Trump is so good, he has actually increased U.S. life expectancy.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Are you losers getting tired of losing?




Turn out the lights
The party's over
They say that all
Good things must end
Call it a night
The party's over
And tomorrow starts
The same old thing again


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

And all just in time for the state of the union.
This is almost as fun as 11/8/2016, almost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

And all this with you fucking commies wrapped around his legs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Man, there are still white people in the USA, you wouldn’t know it here in Ca, gotta love Iowa tonight.
Lezbhonest.
You people have zero chance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

Nigel Farage Leads the United Kingdom Out of the European Parliament in Totally Epic Fashion
					

This is how you make an exit




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

RNC closes out best-ever non-presidential year with record numbers for December
By Sam Dorman | Fox News
Facebook
Twitter


EXCLUSIVE: The Republican National Committee reported its best-ever non-presidential year on Thursday -- the latest signal that the party is outpacing Democrats as they race towards the 2020 elections and battle over impeachment.


Data provided to Fox News showed that Republicans collected $26.5 million in December, a record for the month and a roughly $6 million increase from November. While the party has repeatedly surpassed fundraising records under Trump, December's numbers indicated that Republican donor enthusiasm was undeterred by Democrats pushing an impeachment inquiry.


“Americans are investing in a party and a president that are fighting for them," RNC Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel said in a statement to Fox News.

In total, the RNC and Trump's fundraising committees brought in nearly a half-billion dollars ($463.6 million) in 2019, with $194.8 million cash-on-hand. The RNC itself raised $241.1 million, which officials said is a record for a non-presidential election year.

–– ADVERTISEMENT ––



"They are tuning out the Democrats’ politically motivated impeachment charade and turning out for the president and his record of results," McDaniel said of donors. "On November 3rd, voters will choose to continue on this path of American greatness by re-electing President Trump and voting for Republicans up and down the ballot.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

Lamar Alexander Announces He's Opposed to Impeachment Witnesses
					

Sen. Lamar Alexander (R-TN) announced he will vote against calling additional witnesses in President Trump’s impeachment trial.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Booter (Jan 31, 2020)

*Federal deficit to top $1 trillion under Trump*
The national debt topped $22 trillion just two years into Trump’s tenure.

This is the real source of Trump's economic growth, debt! That and the realization that Trump and Republicans are going to continue to pump debt into the economy. It is a crapshoot as the debt builds and has to be paid back by us and our children in the future. A crisis can cause the mountain of debt to tumble down. It was supposed in the beginning to pay for itself, be returned in higher tax revenues. That is a bust, we are collecting less in taxes on higher incomes, down 25% because of the tax cut.

Trump just wants it to last until November and his reelection. Any crisis, domestic or international, can start the slide. Trump, of course, will then blame Democrats, actually anyone, but him for a dead-end economic plan. It isn't working out as he promised and hasn't fessed up to how he'll fix it. He's a fraud, deluded and has Republicans, once staunchly fiscally responsible, abandoning their principles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Federal deficit to top $1 trillion under Trump*
> The national debt topped $22 trillion just two years into Trump’s tenure.
> 
> This is the real source of Trump's economic growth, debt! That and the realization that Trump and Republicans are going to continue to pump debt into the economy. It is a crapshoot as the debt builds and has to be paid back by us and our children in the future. A crisis can cause the mountain of debt to tumble down. It was supposed in the beginning to pay for itself, be returned in higher tax revenues. That is a bust, we are collecting less in taxes on higher incomes, down 25% because of the tax cut.
> ...


At least he isn’t Hillary.
Where were you when the Kenyan was  spending?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

BREAKING: GOP Has the Votes to Block Witnesses and End Trial
					

It is game over in the Senate chamber for President Trump's impeachment trial. Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-AK) put the nail in the coffin of the Democrats' lazy, political, hyper-partisan impeachment




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

Sad and Somber: Watch as Chuck Schumer Scolds a Giggling Kamala Harris During Impeachment Press Conference
					

Kamala Harris is an unserious woman in serious times.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

Ain’t no stopping us now.








						Trump administration expands travel ban to include six more countries
					

The Trump administration on Friday announced that it is expanding the controversial travel ban to include six more countries -- after an almost year-long review by the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) that looked at countries failing to meet certain criteria set by the U.S.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Booter (Jan 31, 2020)

Trump declared at a debate that he could cut trillions of dollars in spending by eliminating “waste, fraud, and abuse.” Asked for a specific example, he said, “We’re cutting Common Core.” (Common Core is an education curriculum. It costs the federal government almost nothing.) 

Don The Con Trump is a moron.  Trump supporters are suckers!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

Booter said:


> Trump declared at a debate that he could cut trillions of dollars in spending by eliminating “waste, fraud, and abuse.” Asked for a specific example, he said, “We’re cutting Common Core.” (Common Core is an education curriculum. It costs the federal government almost nothing.)
> 
> Don The Con Trump is a moron.  Trump supporters are suckers!!!


What does that say about your girl?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that say about your girl?


No, what does that say about you.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, what does that say about you.


*No......it's you, and you know it.*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No......it's you, and you know it.*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


So from your point if view trump is a complete piece of shit, you just prefer him over Hillary, got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So from your point if view trump is a complete piece of shit, you just prefer him over Hillary, got it.


I don’t think if is the word you’re looking for, do your fucking job Mr editor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Funniest thing you will see all week.
How do you not love this guy?








						Troll Game Strong: Trump Pulls a Pelosi and Hands out Handfuls of Pens During USMCA Signing Ceremony (Watch)
					

He went there.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

__





						Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump). 45th President of the United States of America. Washington, DC




					twitter.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6325


They are a bunch overpaid nerds anyway, how about we let you party run everything? Maybe copy how the DNC blueprint or how about the union model?  How about Ca, frisco, Chicago, Baltimore, Seattle, New York?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are a bunch overpaid nerds anyway, how about we let you party run everything? Maybe copy how the DNC blueprint or how about the union model?  How about Ca, frisco, Chicago, Baltimore, Seattle, New York?


Let the people decide without outside interference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let the people decide without outside interference.


The people did decide and you can’t deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The people did decide and you can’t deal.


Yes they did, 2018.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

This describes you losers to a T, get it?








						The Democrats May Have Lost...but They're Still Smarter than You
					

This week CNN’s Don Lemon and the odious Rick Wilson laughed about how stupid Trump supporters are to believe that the president is smarter than the elitists, in which apparently they include themselves.  Reason’s Jim Lundgren res...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

President of Mexico now being called 'Trump's enforcer'
					

Down on the Guatemala-Mexico border, it's like a return to the good old days, or when Mexico was very tough on Central Americans trying to walk up to the U.S.  I have spoken with Central Americans over the years, and they will relate horrific s...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

I am not sure what causes this, but sucking camel dick and marrying your brother can’t help.








						WATCH: Omar Trashes the U.S. for Not Living Up to Her 'American Dream'
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

Donald Trump: 'Little' Michael Bloomberg Wants a Box to Stand On
					

Donald Trump ridiculed Michael Bloomberg for his height on Sunday, claiming that the former mayor of New York City wanted a box to stand on.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2020)

Trump’s Super Bowl interview was 8 minutes of pettiness and empty braggadocio
					

Trump bullied his 2020 rivals — calling them short, a communist, and a liar — and praised himself.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

How is that experiment working out?
Put them down like the dogs they are.








						UK: Streatham Knifeman Named, Was Terrorist Freed from Prison Early
					

The suspected Islamist terrorist who stabbed people in Streatham, London, had been convicted of terrorism and freed from prison early.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6330


"Congratulations to the Kansas City Chiefs on a great game, and a fantastic comeback, under immense pressure," Trump wrote in the since-deleted tweet. "You represented the Great State of Kansas and, in fact, the entire USA, so very well. Our Country is PROUD OF YOU!"


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Congratulations to the Kansas City Chiefs on a great game, and a fantastic comeback, under immense pressure," Trump wrote in the since-deleted tweet. "You represented the Great State of Kansas and, in fact, the entire USA, so very well. Our Country is PROUD OF YOU!"




*Sherman should have kept his mouth shut, he jinxed the team.......*
*
After 50 years ( Kansas City Chiefs ) drove it home....although late in the game.*
*None the less they won !*


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Congratulations to the Kansas City Chiefs on a great game, and a fantastic comeback, under immense pressure," Trump wrote in the since-deleted tweet. "You represented the Great State of Kansas and, in fact, the entire USA, so very well. Our Country is PROUD OF YOU!"





nononono said:


> *Sherman should have kept his mouth shut, he jinxed the team.......*
> 
> *After 50 years ( Kansas City Chiefs ) drove it home....although late in the game.*
> *None the less they won !*


For the kindergarten vocabulary lesson of the day  - THAT is a deflection


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Congratulations to the Kansas City Chiefs on a great game, and a fantastic comeback, under immense pressure," Trump wrote in the since-deleted tweet. "You represented the Great State of Kansas and, in fact, the entire USA, so very well. Our Country is PROUD OF YOU!"



*It's VERY VERY Easy to make this mistake, I've done it.
Anything to bash a very successful President....*



espola said:


> For the kindergarten vocabulary lesson of the day  - THAT is a deflection


*Hey Spola ( Kindergarten Student ) THE TRUTH IS BELOW !*
*And " THAT " is why YOU are the Forum LIAR.....Once again you've made my point...
You can take your foot out of your mouth " Joe Biden " *
*

A Tale of Two (Kansas) Cities*
June 14, 2019
_Have you ever wondered why there are two cities named Kansas City…specifically how the larger one isn’t even in Kansas at all?_






*Kansas City vs. Kansas City*
There are two places in the Midwest named Kansas City, and they both sit and prosper along the Missouri River…although on opposite sites. There’s the major metropolis of Kansas City, Missouri (population: 490,000), as well as Kansas City, Kansas (population: 152,000), which is actually and confusingly considered part of the larger Kansas City, _Missouri _metropolitan area.
*Why did it happen?*
These two places sprung up independently of one another, so the reason for the two cities with the same name isn’t like how Missouri’s St. Louis has a suburb called East St. Louis just over the border in Illinois. (However, they are very close together — about five miles apart.) Oddly enough, and it sounds counterintuitive, the Kansas City in Missouri was founded _before _the Kansas City in Kansas. Missouri’s Kansas City started up in 1850, while the Kansas one was officially founded in 1872, bringing together an amalgamation of smaller settlements in Wyandotte County.


*Confusing industry and visitors*
According to local legend, one of the reasons why the new city named itself Kansas City (even though the name was taken, and so close by) was resentment: The people there reportedly didn’t like how Missouri had a city named after _their _state. That it was a major, wealthy river-reliant city added insult to injury. So, they sought to steal back some of the attention by purposely trying to confuse industry and individuals to divert money (and visitors) there.

*Look to the river*
So then why is there a city named Kansas in a state that isn’t Kansas? That’s because it’s not named after the state of Kansas, it’s named after the Kansas River, which in turn gets its name from the indigenous Kansa people. Before it was Kansas City, it was called simply Kansas, when incorporated in 1850, before the official establishment of the Kansas Territory in 1854. When that happened, Kansas the city — located just inside the boundaries of Missouri — changed its name to Kansas City to avoid confusion.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 3, 2020)

agree - very easy mistake to make, I've done it too.  Almost as challenging as Paris, TX, vs Paris, France.  Or the call to Russia vs the call to Ukraine.  Tough to get that many things right when you're single-handedly saving the economy from the mess that the Kenyan-born guy left it in.  What, did I say Kenya, I meant Kentucky.  I get those mixed up a lot too.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

LMULions said:


> agree - very easy mistake to make, I've done it too.  Almost as challenging as Paris, TX, vs Paris, France.
> Or the call to Russia vs the call to Ukraine.  Tough to get that many things right when you're single-handedly
> saving the economy from the mess that the Kenyan-born guy left it in.  What, did I say Kenya,
> I meant Kentucky.  I get those mixed up a lot too.



*Hey " Adam Schiff for Brains " wanna be.....you need to work on your lies.....*


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

LMULions said:


> agree - very easy mistake to make, I've done it too.  Almost as challenging as Paris, TX, vs Paris, France.  Or the call to Russia vs the call to Ukraine.  Tough to get that many things right when you're single-handedly saving the economy from the mess that the Kenyan-born guy left it in.  What, did I say Kenya, I meant Kentucky.  I get those mixed up a lot too.


There are also cities named Kansas in Oklahoma and Texas.  I guess the Chiefs really are America's team!


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

Loyal Trumpists sshould be able to find both Ukraine and Bangladesh on this map --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> There are also cities named Kansas in Oklahoma and Texas.  I guess the Chiefs really are America's team!


San Diego Texas!


----------



## LMULions (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Loyal Trumpists sshould be able to find both Ukraine and Bangladesh on this map --
> 
> View attachment 6332



Only if they both have McDonalds and Burger Kings.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

LMULions said:


> Only if they both have McDonalds and Burger Kings.


Good point.

Whenever I am staying in a small hotel in an unfamiliar city, I take the healthier option and look up the nearest KFC or Subway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Good point.
> 
> Whenever I am staying in a small hotel in an unfamiliar city, I take the healthier option and look up the nearest KFC or Subway.


I can't believe you've lasted this long if that's how you eat. Eat local, everywhere you go there are local people making healthy or at least healthier options to chain fast food. Maybe like a Twinkie you are so full of preservatives you have a long shelf life?


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6331



*Spola in Deeeeep Thought about the two cities......





*


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can't believe you've lasted this long if that's how you eat. Eat local, everywhere you go there are local people making healthy or at least healthier options to chain fast food. Maybe like a Twinkie you are so full of preservatives you have a long shelf life?


What do you have against Subway?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

espola said:


> What do you have against Subway?


Processed food products.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

President Donald Trump has repeatedly said all Americans should “stand proudly” during the national anthem, and publicly chastises those who don’t as disrespectful of the troops.

But during the national anthem at his own Super Bowl watch party Sunday night, a brief video posted to Instagram shows Trump greeting guests, adjusting his chair, and straightening his suit jacket as other attendees — including first lady Melania Trump and their teenage son — stand with their hands over their hearts. As “The Star Spangled Banner” crescendoes, Trump raises both of his hands in the air, and twirls them around as if conducting the music.

The video was included in an Instagram story by a real estate agent for a Russian-American firm who frequents Mar-a-Lago and other Trump properties and events.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump has repeatedly said all Americans should “stand proudly” during the national anthem, and publicly chastises those who don’t as disrespectful of the troops.
> 
> But during the national anthem at his own Super Bowl watch party Sunday night, a brief video posted to Instagram shows Trump greeting guests, adjusting his chair, and straightening his suit jacket as other attendees — including first lady Melania Trump and their teenage son — stand with their hands over their hearts. As “The Star Spangled Banner” crescendoes, Trump raises both of his hands in the air, and twirls them around as if conducting the music.
> 
> The video was included in an Instagram story by a real estate agent for a Russian-American firm who frequents Mar-a-Lago and other Trump properties and events.



*WASH YOU HANDS AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR EYES ........
IT'S BAD ENOUGH YOU TRY TO SPEAD TDS ON THIS FORUM......*


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Processed food products.


Whole grain roll baked on-site, tuna salad, fresh onion, tomato, and lettuce.

Processed mayonnaise, maybe?

Usually when I am driving a long distance I will munch on grapes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Whole grain roll baked on-site, tuna salad, fresh onion, tomato, and lettuce.
> 
> Processed mayonnaise, maybe?
> 
> Usually when I am driving a long distance I will munch on grapes


Decent, not altogether horrible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *WASH YOU HANDS AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR EYES ........
> IT'S BAD ENOUGH YOU TRY TO SPEAD TDS ON THIS FORUM......*


We are in a dictatorship and you are a willing participant. Is this how Idi Amin got started? When t is no longer in office will he move to Guyana and start trump town?


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2020)

It looks like Jared's Middle East peace plan is perfect - both sides hate it.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 4, 2020)

espola said:


> It looks like Jared's Middle East peace plan is perfect - both sides hate it.



I can't believe I'm defending Slender-man, but they always say that the best Judgments are those that leave both sides unhappy.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 4, 2020)

although I'm sure it will be packaged and sold as Trump's having created Middle East peace for centuries to come.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2020)

LMULions said:


> although I'm sure it will be packaged and sold as Trump's having created Middle East peace for centuries to come.


One sure way to (eventual) peace is to induce both sides to fight to the death.  Winner takes all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

espola said:


> One sure way to (eventual) peace is to induce both sides to fight to the death.  Winner takes all.


I doubt you need to induce the towel heads, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

Trump's best poll ever: 49% job approval, according to new survey from Gallup
					

Surge.




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are in a dictatorship and you are a willing participant. Is this how Idi Amin got started? When t is no longer in office will he move to Guyana and start trump town?


*You want a Dick-tator ship of Fools......*

*I will stick with FREEDOM/TRUTH/MAGA*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

Just what stretch Pelosi deserves.








						Watch: Trump Snubs Pelosi's Hand Shake at the State of the Union
					

No games were played.




					www.redstate.com
				



#Fuckher.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

Rush Limbaugh awarded Presidential Medal of Freedom at SOTU
					

Rush Limbaugh awarded Presidential Medal of Freedom at SOTU




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

She’s a sore loser, yet like you fucking dummies. Now I know where you get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

What a week and it only Tuesday.

Monday; Iowa debacle.
Tuesday; State of the Union
Wednesday; Acquittal


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a week and it only Tuesday.
> 
> Monday; Iowa debacle.
> Tuesday; State of the Union
> Wednesday; Acquittal


Idiocracy come to life.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiocracy come to life.



*Your Movie......!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

Are you ok with trumps actions being the new norm? Will you let your children act like t? Can they now make fun of handicapped people? Or have you always let them do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Innocent of all charges.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Totally Exonerated.
Again.


----------



## LMULions (Feb 5, 2020)

yes, Trump Steaks exonerated. Trump University exonerated. Trump Charity exonerated.  He's got a whole bunch of exoneration.


----------



## Imtired (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


OMG.  I literally have no words for the stupidity.  Trumpster:   "I think John Bolton's a liar".   Klepper: "So there should be system set up where he takes an oath and he tells the truth, otherwise he's punished.".  Trumpster:  "I think there should be, yes".  Klepper:  "And maybe there should be a judge in charge.  Like the highest judge in the land, appointed by a Republican. And we can all see what he has to say.  Would you be in favor of that?"  Trumpster: "Sure!".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

"He shredded the truth, so I shredded his speech,” Pelosi told House Democrats, according to multiple sources in the room. “What we heard last night was a disgrace.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> OMG.  I literally have no words for the stupidity.  Trumpster:   "I think John Bolton's a liar".   Klepper: "So there should be system set up where he takes an oath and he tells the truth, otherwise he's punished.".  Trumpster:  "I think there should be, yes".  Klepper:  "And maybe there should be a judge in charge.  Like the highest judge in the land, appointed by a Republican. And we can all see what he has to say.  Would you be in favor of that?"  Trumpster: "Sure!".


How did you let this buffoon become your President?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He shredded the truth, so I shredded his speech,” Pelosi told House Democrats, according to multiple sources in the room. “What we heard last night was a disgrace.”


She screwed the pooch last night and even you know that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He shredded the truth, so I shredded his speech,” Pelosi told House Democrats, according to multiple sources in the room. “What we heard last night was a disgrace.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2020)

Pelosi Antics Backfire Big Time: Democrats Call Into C-Span, 'Never Voting Democrat Again'
					

Listen to this, it'll do your heart good...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi Antics Backfire Big Time: Democrats Call Into C-Span, 'Never Voting Democrat Again'
> 
> 
> Listen to this, it'll do your heart good...
> ...


 . . . and you believe that of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6343


A speech full of lies that only the misinformed would believe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 307684, member: 1707"

Are you ok with trumps actions being the new norm?
*What did he do wrong ?......NOTHING !
It was a PACK of Lies ....
He's acquitted ....Done...!*

 Will you let your children act like t? 
*Hah..You mean like Nancy " The Wicked Witch of the East "..Fuck No !*

Can they now make fun of handicapped people? 
*Where did he make fun of Handicapped individuals.....Where !*

Or have you always let them do that?
*Apparently YOU run a very loose leash...I don't and I have the respect.*


/QUOTE


*Oh my...........TDS is set in deep with Husky Poo....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

"I believe that the President has learned from this case" and that Trump "will be much more cautious in the future."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

White House Confirms Trump Has Killed Two More Top Terrorists
					

The Trump administration confirmed that a mission directed by President Donald Trump last month was successful in killing a top Al-Qaeda terrorist in the




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

As if this week couldn’t get any worse 
225,000 new JOBS.
You dummies are toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

Acquit the mother fucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

New Revelation: Mueller Team Learned in April 2018 That "Black Ledger" Which Triggered the Russia Collusion Investigation Was Fake
					

A pro-Western Ukrainian-American lawyer and activist named Alexandra Chalupa stands at the center of the collusion story.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

New Revelation: Mueller Team Learned in April 2018 That "Black Ledger" Which Triggered the Russia Collusion Investigation Was Fake
					

A pro-Western Ukrainian-American lawyer and activist named Alexandra Chalupa stands at the center of the collusion story.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As if this week couldn’t get any worse
> 225,000 new JOBS.
> You dummies are toast.


What kind of jobs?
Wage growth?
Manufacturing recession?
National debt?
More jobs created under Obama.
Better GDP under Obama.
More wage growth under Obama.


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What kind of jobs?
> Wage growth?
> Manufacturing recession?
> National debt?
> ...


And less proportional growth in the National Debt despite continuing some spend-our-way-out recession recovery programs started by w.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> And less proportional growth in the National Debt despite continuing some spend-our-way-out recession recovery programs started by w.


Don the con has these people good. They actually think he cares about them and honestly wants to do good by the nation! How many abortions do you think t paid for in his day?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

*How people around the world see the U.S. and Donald Trump in 10 charts*


 

*5 In key EU countries, people express little confidence in Trump. *Views of U.S. presidents have changed dramatically since Pew Research Center began asking about this nearly 20 years ago. In Germany, the UK, France and Spain, attitudes toward the U.S. president moved downward during the George W. Bush era, surged in the Obama era and fell again with the election of Trump. And despite a small rebound in support for the U.S. president in the past year, especially in Spain and France, Trump is still much less popular in these EU nations than Obama was during any part of his tenure.











						How people around the world see the U.S. and Donald Trump in 10 charts
					

Views of the U.S. are favorable across many of the 33 countries we surveyed in 2019, although confidence in U.S. President Donald Trump is low.




					www.pewresearch.org
				








__





						Right-wing politics - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Right-wing organizations - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don the con has these people good. They actually think he cares about them and honestly wants to do good by the nation! How many abortions do you think t paid for in his day?


Certainly more than I have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What kind of jobs?
> Wage growth?
> Manufacturing recession?
> National debt?
> ...


Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

Both of you should consider yourself triggered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

How do you not love this guy?








						BREAKING: Alexander Vindman Is Escorted Out of the White House and Pearls Are Clutched
					

Long overdue.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you not love this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6362


He is almost as bad as Juan McCain, but not near as bad as you.








						Trump ousts key impeachment figures Sondland, Vindman days after Senate acquittal
					

U.S. Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, who testified about President Trump’s Ukraine dealings during the House impeachment hearings, said Friday that he had been recalled from that position.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is almost as bad as Juan McCain, but not near as bad as you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may have to wait a year for the Legion the Merit award normally expected after service at that level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

espola said:


> He may have to wait a year for the Legion the Merit award normally expected after service at that level.


Is it pink or straight red?


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it pink or straight red?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2020)

Maybe this traitor will get one too.
Trump going straight gangsta.








						Trump Administration Removes Alexander Vindman’s Brother, Yevgeny Vindman
					

The Trump administration reportedly removed Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman's brother, National Security Council attorney Yevgeny Vindman, on Friday from the




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

Just another dumb whore.
Maxine Waters Boycotts Trump’s SOTU—But Attended Castro Speech Shrieking ‘VIVA FIDEL!’
Humberto Fontova | Feb 08, 2020 12:01 AM

Maxine Waters Boycotts Trump’s SOTU—But Attended Castro Speech Shrieking ‘VIVA FIDEL!’
Source: AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin

“10 Democrats Boycott Trump’s State of the Union Address," declared a Voice of America article. "Another Trump critic, California Democrat Maxine Waters, said she would not attend, calling Trump a “dishonorable president.” 


“Rep. Maxine Waters, another Democrat who made early calls for impeachment, applauded the senators who voted to remove Trump from office, acknowledging Republican Mitt Romney… Waters accused the other senators, all Republicans, of being “enemies of the rule of law and the Constitution,” BuzzFeed reported.

A  Martian, briefly visiting earth, (or a “Woke” person reading the Fake News Media) would surmise that Maxine Waters cares deeply about “honor” and “the rule of law," right? Well:

“VIVA FIDEL!...FIDEL!-FIDEL!-FI-DEL!” The very rafters of Manhattan’s Riverside Church shook with thundering chants honoring the racist war-monger who came within a whisker of nuking the Riverside Church (and everything for miles around it)--some years earlier.

“FIDEL!-FIDEL!-FIDEL! --VIVA FIDEL!” The overflow crowd (which included Maxine Waters and Charles Rangel) could hardly control their excitement at finally seeing - in the flesh! - the mass-murderer who craved to nuke their nation and denounced it as “a vulture preying on humanity!”

Shortly the delirious ovation (from the mostly black crowd) rose to the level of an earthquake – to a hurricane. The very walls of the Riverside Church shook with shrieks of "FIDEL! VI-VA FI-DEL!!" in honor of the jailer and torturer.

“VIVA FIDEL!...FIDEL!-FIDEL!-FI-DEL!” continued chanting the relentlessly “progressive” crowd at America’s most notoriously “progressive” church—in honor of the jailer and torturer of the most black, women and gay political prisoners in the modern history of the Western Hemisphere.


When the Beatles played at nearby Shea Stadium in 1966, the hysterical adulation was called Beatlemania. Then what to call this (mostly Black tumult) for the dictator whose sidekick Che Guevara sneered at blacks as “lazy, frivolous and averse to baths”?

“HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!” the enraptured crowd (which included Maxine Waters) added in honor of the racist, terror-sponsoring mass-murderer’s birthday a week earlier.

"I came to Harlem,” deadpanned the smiling mass-murderer as the welcoming tumult finally waned on that memorable Harlem evening of Sept. 8, 2000, “because I knew it was here that I would find my best friends." Sadly, no cameras were focused on Maxine Waters’ face at that moment. But if you recall Ann Margaret’s face while gazing at Conrad Birdie—you probably get the picture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

When You Strike At A King, You Must Kill Him
					

When you strike at the king, you must kill him, else the retribution, even if only political, will be as salting the earth.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When You Strike At A King, You Must Kill Him
> 
> 
> When you strike at the king, you must kill him, else the retribution, even if only political, will be as salting the earth.
> ...


That's why w don't have Kings.  Did you miss that in grammar school?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

espola said:


> That's why w don't have Kings.  Did you miss that in grammar school?


It’s a metaphor, did you miss that in reform school?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s a metaphor, did you miss that in reform school?


It's an analogy.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2020)

Now that t is cleaning out those in the WH who don't agree with him, do you think he will put the heads on pikes of those who caused this photo to appear on the WH website?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe this traitor will get one too.
> Trump going straight gangsta.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see that you are getting into the spirit of the trump-mocking thread by posting links to stories that make him look bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm glad to see that you are getting into the spirit of the trump-mocking thread by posting links to stories that make him look bad.


Just keep that thought through 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just keep that thought through 2020.


You mean when you take up arms against the tyranny of the American electoral process?


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that t is cleaning out those in the WH who don't agree with him, do you think he will put the heads on pikes of those who caused this photo to appear on the WH website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He wears make up and is Making America Great, you wear diapers and support
 a Criminal Enterprise AKA....

" The Democratic Party "*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean when you take up arms against the tyranny of the American electoral process?


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Here's a prediction for you -- you will never admit that t suckered you in.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm glad to see that you are getting into the spirit of the trump-mocking thread by posting links to stories that make him look bad.



*Bad...............Nah.*

*BADASS ! .....................Yup.


Tha last thing " The Vinny Bros " heard was GTFO....!

The Sondlund Eel was provided the same terms....GTFO....!*


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2020)

Huge week for Trump. His approval went to 49%. That's almost half!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean when you take up arms against the tyranny of the American electoral process?


You people are the ones that have issues with the electoral college.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Huge week for Trump. His approval went to 49%. That's almost half!


You know your ass was handed to you this week, Iowa, acquitted, best state of the union evah, 2 more terrorists dead and getting rid of 3 traitors, not bad. Almost forgot about the low energy embarrassment of a debate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Here's a prediction for you -- you will never admit that t suckered you in.


As I said along time ago now they will blow it off as all a lark when the end comes and history shows the reality they have been ignoring.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are the ones that have issues with the electoral college.


Not me, the fact that 77,000 votes spread out over three states was the deciding factor simply means more people need to vote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Tulsi Gabbard Defends Trump Firing Vindman Brothers, Sondland. Rips DNC, Bloomberg.
					

Rep. Tulsi Gabbard (D-HI) defended President Donald Trump's decision to fire two brothers at the National Security Council (NSC) and an ambassador on




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not me, the fact that 77,000 votes spread out over three states was the deciding factor simply means more people need to vote.


Did you hear that Iowa caucus participation was way down from Hillary’s loss?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

By The Numbers: Trump’s New Budget Cuts EPA By 26%, Foreign Aid By 21%
					

President Donald Trump's proposed budget for fiscal year 2021 includes cuts to the Environmental Protection Agency, Department of Commerce, and foreign aid.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Are all of you libs this stupid?
Don’t answer that.









						AOC: Let me shoot you some knowledge from famed economist "Milton Keenes"
					

Money.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

__





						EXCLUSIVE: Funding Secured For 1,000 Miles Of Border Wall, White House Officials Say - The Daily Caller
					

EXCLUSIVE: Funding Secured For 1,000 Miles Of Border Wall, White House Officials Say



					amp.dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

Is what they mean by drain the swamp?








						Claim: White House Reportedly Identified, Will Remove ‘Anonymous’ Resistance Official
					

The anonymous member of the Trump administration who penned a scathing op-ed has reportedly been pinpointed by the administration.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

Report: Trump Administration Has Removed 70 Obama Holdovers at NSC
					

The Trump administration has removed 70 Obama holdovers at the National Security Council, a Washington Examiner columnist reported Monday.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Trump Administration Has Removed 70 Obama Holdovers at NSC
> 
> 
> The Trump administration has removed 70 Obama holdovers at the National Security Council, a Washington Examiner columnist reported Monday.
> ...


Vengeful crybaby, always the victim.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Yup. That's how these people are. And then when you make fun of them, they get mad. Trumpies. It's a cult.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


"...totally not sheep..."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

espola said:


> "...totally not sheep..."


He tries to get them to see it but they just can't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. That's how these people are. And then when you make fun of them, they get mad. Trumpies. It's a cult.


If he tells them to drink the koolaid they will.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If he tells them to drink the koolaid they will.




*Hey Dumbass.....That was " Jim Jones " ...a Peoples Temple Leader/Democrat from 
( You Guessed it ) San Fransisco .....Nasty Nancy's area...Eric Swallowwell's area...
Kamalatoe Harris's area....Jerry Brown's area....Gavin Gruesome's area.....
and many many more......ALL infected with TDS after drinking the Democrat's " Koolaid "....

Husky Poo Poo......you are waaaaay out of your league....*
*Go do some HONEST Research...
Then get back to me......no more Liberal FakeTruths and your subsequent regurgitation's...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Dumbass.....That was " Jim Jones " ...a Peoples Temple Leader/Democrat from
> ( You Guessed it ) San Fransisco .....Nasty Nancy's area...Eric Swallowwell's area...
> Kamalatoe Harris's area....Jerry Brown's area....Gavin Gruesome's area.....
> and many many more......ALL infected with TDS after drinking the Democrat's " Koolaid "....
> ...


Some will watch others drop after drinking the koolaid and attempt to flee, you will continue to drink it, because you were told to.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some will watch others drop after drinking the koolaid and
> attempt to flee, you will continue to drink it, because you were told to.


*Democrats are  A + B = C

A. You Drink the " Koolaid "....*
*+
B. You are a Lemming.
=
C. You will drop. 

Husky Poo will drop, because he is a Koolaid drinking Lemming.

Conclusion:*

*Husky Poo is Democrat.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

Attorney General William Barr Vows Lawsuits And ‘Significant Escalation’ Against Sanctuary Jurisdictions
					

Attorney General William Barr on Monday announced lawsuits that target states and localities that refuse to cooperate with federal immigration authorities.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

Trump Describes His Experience With Pelosi Behind Him During His SOTU Address
					

Boom.




					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2020)

Trump approval ratings really high. 49%!

Remember when Obama's was 10 points better than that?

Is that because one of them united the country and the other one divides us?  Must be!


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump approval ratings really high. 49%!
> 
> Remember when Obama's was 10 points better than that?
> 
> Is that because one of them united the country and the other one divides us?  Must be!


"49%" only in the friendliest poll.  Even Fox has it lower, and some are down around 40%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

This just keeps getting better and better.








						DOJ prosecutors resign after top brass reverses course on Roger Stone sentencing
					

Four career Department of Justice prosecutors abruptly resigned their posts on Tuesday, in an apparent dramatic protest just hours after senior leaders at the DOJ said they would take the extraordinary step of effectively overruling the prosecutors' judgment by seeking a lesser sentence for...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the more fascist the better as far as you are concerned?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the more fascist the better as far as you are concerned?


Sure, why not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

Jussie Smollett indicted on 6 counts for allegedly lying to police about attack claims
					

Jussie Smollett has been indicted by a grand jury on six counts of disorderly conduct for allegedly lying to police about his claims of a racist and homophobic attack against him in January 2019, a special prosecutor said Tuesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2020)

Should have happened years ago.








						Another Head Bounces Down the Steps at Department of Justice
					

This could catch on as a spectator sport




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Should have happened years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you said, "full gangsta". The rule of law is being abolished.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2020)

Attorney General Barr Turns up the Heat – Bigly!
					

A ratcheting up of DoJ investigations




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2020)

We have an idiot in chief and likewise with his followers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

Trump’s Measly 'Trade War' 2019: $21 Billion in Tariffs - and a $22 Trillion Economy
					

Candidate Donald Trump promised to strategically impose strategic tariffs upon the countries that have spent the last several decades royally screwing us on trade....




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

Roger Stone jury foreperson's anti-Trump social media posts surface after she defends DOJ prosecutors
					

Former Memphis City Schools Board President Tomeka Hart revealed Wednesday that she was the foreperson of the jury that convicted former Trump adviser Roger Stone on obstruction charges last year, and soon afterward, a string of her anti-Trump, left-wing social media posts came to light.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

Impeachment-um? Trump, RNC raise $60M in January
					

Hmmm: House Republicans outraise Dems for first time in two years.




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6386


Do you wear those? Must be hard on your calves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

Here Are All of Trump’s Bankruptcies and Failed Businesses
					

By Sahid Fawaz Donald Trump loves to talk big about how great he is at business. His record says otherwise.




					labor411.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

Trump's Pentagon Secures $3.8B to Build 177 Miles of Border Wall
					

President Trump's Defense Department has secured an additional $3.8 billion to construct more border wall along the U.S.-Mexico border.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2020)

People have known about t's obnoxious personality and thuggish for a long time --









						The night the Rolling Stones fired Donald Trump: Keith Richards once pulled a knife to get the GOP-frontrunner out of Atlantic City venue
					

"One of us is leaving the building," said Keef of the billionaire villain-turned-politician, "either him, or us"




					www.salon.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

espola said:


> People have known about t's obnoxious personality and thuggish for a long time --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds about right.



*Sounds like stretched/made up horse shit.........I like Kieth Richards as a musician...
Other than that .....not so much.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Sounds like stretched/made up horse shit.........I like Kieth Richards as a musician...
> Other than that .....not so much.*


"*Kieth Richards"*?


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "*Kieth Richards"*?


*Yeah " Keith Richards ".....now what.

i before e except after.....oh fuck it......
Richards is " Weird ", but a bitchin musician.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yeah " Keith Richards ".....now what.
> 
> i before e except after.....oh fuck it......
> Richards is " Weird ", but a bitchin musician.*


Decorum, in the face of disgrace, decorum.
Decorum, in the face of disgust, decorum.
Hold your head up and move on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2020)

Get the cages ready.
I hope they bring plenty of bullets.








						Report: Trump Deploying 'Elite Tactical Agents' to 10 Sanctuary Cities
					

President Trump is deploying a group of "elite tactical agents" to sanctuary cities across the United States to increase arrests.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2020)

Trump's 'Deep State' conspiracy theory just took a big hit
					

President Donald Trump is deeply invested in the idea that there is a "Deep State" embedded within the government bureaucracy -- and centered in the Department of Justice -- which actively worked to defeat him in 2016 and then sought to undermine him once he won the presidency.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6391


 Don't be sad.  We all get old.

Unless (of course) we don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2020)

Bigshot Dem gets 'nearly 5 year' sentence recommendation from fed prosecutors for 'broad range of criminal acts' that dwarf Stone's
					

Eat your heart out, Roger Stone.A very prominent Democrat, Catherine E. Pugh — former mayor of Baltimore and majority leader of the Maryland State Senate — is getting a sentence recommendation a bit more than half of what you ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bigshot Dem gets 'nearly 5 year' sentence recommendation from fed prosecutors for 'broad range of criminal acts' that dwarf Stone's
> 
> 
> Eat your heart out, Roger Stone.A very prominent Democrat, Catherine E. Pugh — former mayor of Baltimore and majority leader of the Maryland State Senate — is getting a sentence recommendation a bit more than half of what you ...
> ...


Did she lie to Congress?  Did she threaten to kill a witness (and his dog)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2020)

The corruption of Barack Obama
					

The national media are flabbergasted that Americans won't consent to President Trump's removal from office.  How can so many of his compatriots be indicted and so many government bureaucrats condemn his behavior without giving them what they desire...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2020)

Trump Wows Daytona Speedway By Swooping Air Force One Over Race Crowd
					

President Trump might just have earned a couple hundred thousand votes on Sunday -- even before he arrived at Daytona International Speedway. That's how




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Wows Daytona Speedway By Swooping Air Force One Over Race Crowd
> 
> 
> President Trump might just have earned a couple hundred thousand votes on Sunday -- even before he arrived at Daytona International Speedway. That's how
> ...


"earned a couple hundred thousand votes"? Only t swallowers would buy into that thinking . . . its a NASCAR race, those people all voted for t at least once, then went home and watched wrestling.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "earned a couple hundred thousand votes"? Only t swallowers would buy into that thinking . . . its a NASCAR race, those people all voted for t at least once, then went home and watched wrestling.


Riding in a big expensive car in view of thousands of adoring fans?  It's been done better --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Riding in a big expensive car in view of thousands of adoring fans?  It's been done better --
> 
> View attachment 6396


And . . . so has a flyover.

Washington(CNN)President Donald Trump's campaign manager deleted a tweet featuring a dramatic photo of Air Force One at the Daytona 500 after users pointed out that the shot was from President George W. Bush's visit to the NASCAR race in 2004, not from Trump's visit on Sunday.

Brad Parscale tweeted the 2004 photo, which shows Air Force One rising above packed stands at the Daytona International Speedway in Florida, and wrote, ".@realDonaldTrump won the #Daytona500 before the race even started."

he tweet stayed online for about three hours, drawing at least 6,700 retweets and 23,000 likes before it was deleted. Users identifying themselves as Trump supporters replied with messages like "Amazing shot wow" and "WOW WHAT A SHOT!!!!!!!!!"









						Trump campaign manager deletes dramatic Air Force One photo after people point out it's from 2004
					

The photo Brad Parscale tweeted to his 519,000 followers was from President George W. Bush's visit to the Daytona 500 in 2004.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And . . . so has a flyover.
> 
> Washington(CNN)President Donald Trump's campaign manager deleted a tweet featuring a dramatic photo of Air Force One at the Daytona 500 after users pointed out that the shot was from President George W. Bush's visit to the NASCAR race in 2004, not from Trump's visit on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Nobody will be embarrassed by this.  Their capacity fo shame has already been whittled away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

Bloomberg’s long record of vulgar comments haunting presidential bid
					

Former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's reported history of sexist comments and recorded remarks about the treatment of minorities have already threatened his presidential campaign before he even appears on a primary ballot.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

ABT
Anyone besidesTrump








						Rev. Al Sharpton: Bloomberg isn't the only 2020 Democrat with 'racial baggage'
					

Rev. Al Sharpton said on MSNBC's "Morning Joe" Monday that the top Democrats in the 2020 presidential field all have "racial baggage."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bloomberg’s long record of vulgar comments haunting presidential bid
> 
> 
> Former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg's reported history of sexist comments and recorded remarks about the treatment of minorities have already threatened his presidential campaign before he even appears on a primary ballot.
> ...


Ironic.


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ironic.


LOL! Yeah, those vulgar comments sure do prevent you from becoming President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2020)

messy said:


> LOL! Yeah, those vulgar comments sure do prevent you from becoming President.


Within the mystery of the t phenomenon a couple things that strike me are that, his loyal servants completely lack the ability to see their hypocrisy and the fact that they actually believe in and believe t. They think the undermining of democracy and America is cute and funny because the sight of the Obama's completely flipped them out. I guess they feel after that sinking the ship is their only alternative. Obama certainly brought out the nutcases and those nutcases can't see past their own nose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2020)

More right wing hypocrisy, that they aren't able to see . . . 









						Fox Host Cuts Off Critique of Trump's Relationships In Buttigieg Discussion
					

"You see a loving, monogamous couple like Pete Buttigieg and Chasten, his husband, up there showing what is possible," Jessica Tarlov said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Within the mystery of the t phenomenon a couple things that strike me are that, his loyal servants completely lack the ability to see their hypocrisy and the fact that they actually believe in and believe t. They think the undermining of democracy and America is cute and funny because the sight of the Obama's completely flipped them out. I guess they feel after that sinking the ship is their only alternative. Obama certainly brought out the nutcases and those nutcases can't see past their own nose.


It doesn’t bother me, you are the ones that made such a big deal about it when trump did it.
Ironic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

Alan Dershowitz: George Soros Asked Barack Obama to Investigate Undisclosed Person
					

Alan Dershowitz says billionaire left-wing financier George Soros told then-President Barack Obama to investigate someone.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2020)

You people feeling better or worse after the latest clown show?


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people feeling better or worse after the latest clown show?


Are you referring to t's round of pardons or the Assange revelation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you referring to t's round of pardons or the Assange revelation?


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2020)

Rush Limbaugh, Trump, and the Tea Party Family
					

It was an exciting time. In 2009, a grassroots movement of concerned Americans scheduled 800 Tea Party rallies nationwide on tax day, April 15th.  Forty percent of tea partiers voted for Obama, naively believing it would end our nation'...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

Clown show? This one?

First Lady Melania Trump called for “healthy online behavior” on Wednesday, referring to a key tenet of her “Be Best” initiative to improve children’s welfare.

Around the same time, her husband, President Donald Trump, repeatedly insulted Democratic candidate Mike Bloomberg on Twitter and, in all caps, threatened to sue some law enforcement officials who displeased him.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s what I thought.


That's what I thought.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

The incompetent Grenell selected to head all US intelligence agencies -- "I can do anything I want as President"

Have you suckers (and you know who you are) had enough yet?  Or are you still too busy sucking to notice?


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Riding in a big expensive car in view of thousands of adoring fans?  It's been done better --
> 
> View attachment 6396



*Yeah.......thanks for reinforcing my point in another thread .........YOU are 100 % a:

NAZI
FASCIST
SOCIALIST
COMMUNIST 
sympathizer .....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6453



*You're a good little " Old " Brown Shirt that follows orders and supports " The Party "...

Spola Goebbels.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

The Russians are doing all they can to get t re-elected. He is the exact person they want. A weak pushover with an authoritarian bent that is easily swayed with simple flattery.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

Ivanka takes taxpayer-funded business trip to Dubai￼. Twitter implodes.
					

Ivanka Trump’s recent trip to Dubai seems like nothing more than a taxpayer-funded “corporate” profit for Trump.




					www.frontpagelive.com


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ivanka takes taxpayer-funded business trip to Dubai￼. Twitter implodes.
> 
> 
> Ivanka Trump’s recent trip to Dubai seems like nothing more than a taxpayer-funded “corporate” profit for Trump.
> ...


Where is Princess Ivanka in the order of succession to the throne?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Where is Princess Ivanka in the order of succession to the throne?


I believe they think she is next.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Where is Princess Ivanka in the order of succession to the throne?





Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe they think she is next.


You two are sharing the same wet dream....how quaint...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You two are sharing the same wet dream....how quaint...


Only trumpies like you think that way.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Russians are doing all they can to get t re-elected. He is the exact person they want. A weak pushover with an authoritarian bent that is easily swayed with simple flattery.



*Russia Russia Russia......!*
*Go Putin Go........!

My Goodness are you dumb as a Rock.
*
*Enjoy your evening Husky Poo Poo......*


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6455


Just imagine how hurt you will be when he wins again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Trump matches personal best job approval in RCP average, highest in more than three years
					

Surge.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Bolton Comes Clean About the Value of What He Would Have Said
					

Too late...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just imagine how hurt you will be when he wins again.


I fully believe t will win, idiocracy. To many people who simply believe what they are told, on all sides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Obama judge gives Roger Stone 40-month sentence — and rants against Trump
					

Judge Amy Berman Jackson, an Obama appointee, handed down Roger Stone's sentence today: 40 months.  That's 40 months longer than anything done to James Comey, Andrew McCabe, Hillary Clinton, James Clapper, or the other Deep State ac...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Feb 21, 2020)

You have to get a kick about Trump being aligned with Putin against the U.S. intelligence services. It's really a trip.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

messy said:


> You have to get a kick about Trump being aligned with Putin against the U.S. intelligence services. It's really a trip.


And getting full support from McConnell and his disciples.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And getting full support from McConnell and his disciples.



*You are a " Lemming " and you love being a " Lemming ".....*
*Poor poor Husky Poo you have no independent thinking so 
just continue to tag on old propaganda from the old forum
perv Tony Clifton.....

You and yours are getting your asses kick even more with 
each passing day....

For 24 years ( Three terms of Idiots ) you losers followed the 
shitting rumps of Clinton, Bush and Obama lapping up the
filth they deposited on America.....

This President has turned the equation inside out and proved
that the Washington DC Swamp is full of it.....

Now you losers are circling the drain and crying over your own
self inflicted pain.....
*
*Carry on Husky Poo Poo.....Lap up that Democrat Doo Doo....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2020)

11-year-old girl gives birth in a bathtub. Now her father — an illegal alien who was once deported — her mother, and brother are under arrest.
					

Disturbing allegations




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2020)

This is what a cunt looks like.
Build that wall.








						Justice Sotomayor Accuses Her Conservative Supreme Court Colleagues of Doing Trump's Bidding
					

But tell me more about how there aren't




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is what a cunt looks like.
> Build that wall.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you poor babies. How dare she have an independent opinion separate from the group!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

I guess trump is the empty chair now . . .









						Clint Eastwood: Mike Bloomberg in Office Is the ‘Best Thing We Could Do’
					

The actor said he wished President Trump acted in a “more genteel way.”




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess trump is the empty chair now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senile


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor babies. How dare she have an independent opinion separate from the group!


Hit the road Julio,
Leftists Have a Meltdown After Justice Sotomayor Claims Her Colleagues Are Biased
Beth Baumann | Feb 22, 2020 3:50 PM

Leftists Have a Meltdown After Justice Sotomayor Claims Her Colleagues Are Biased
Source: AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite

The Supreme Court on Friday issued a 5-4 ruling upholding the Trump administration's public charge rule, which withholds green cards from immigrants that are dependant on government welfare programs. Typically, the government looks at cash assistance programs but the Trump administration recently expanded that rule to include non-cash assistance programs, like food stamps, the Washington Free Beacon reported. 




The policy follows under the Immigration and Nationality Act and makes a legal immigrant ineligible for a green card if they are deemed “likely at any time to become a public charge."

Justice Sonia Sotomayor filed a dissenting opinion, at which point she accused her conservative colleagues on the court of having a bias that favors the Trump administration.

“Today’s decision follows a now-familiar pattern. The Government seeks emergency relief from this Court, asking it to grant a stay where two lower courts have not. The Government insists—even though review in a court of appeals is imminent—that it will suffer irreparable harm if this Court does not grant a stay. And the Court yields," Sotomayor wrote.

"Claiming one emergency after another, the Government has recently sought stays in an unprecedented number of cases, demanding immediate attention and consuming limited Court resources in each. And with each successive application, of course, its cries of urgency ring increasingly hollow," her opinion read. "Indeed, its behavior relating to the public-charge rule in particular shows how much its own definition of irreparable harm has shifted. Having first sought a stay in the New York cases based, in large part, on the purported harm created by a nationwide injunction, it now disclaims that rationale and insists that the harm is its temporary inability to enforce its goals in one State."

It's interesting that Sotomayor is okay with "the Resistance's" unprecedented use of the nationwide injunction to fight the administration at every step. She seems completely fine with judges instantly blocking the Trump administration but takes issue with Trump seeking immediate relief himself.




Back in November, Attorney General William Barr said over 40 nationwide injunctions had been issued between the time Trump took office and September of 2019. During that same time period under President Obama, only two nationwide injunctions were issued and both of were immediately squashed by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals.

"Perhaps most troublingly, the Court’s recent behavior on stay applications has benefited one litigant over all others. This Court often permits executions—where the risk of irreparable harm is the loss of life—to proceed, justifying many of those decisions on purported failures “to raise any potentially meritorious claims in a timely manner," the justice explained. "Yet the Court’s concerns over quick decisions wither when prodded by the Government in far less compelling circumstances— where the Government itself chose to wait to seek relief, and where its claimed harm is continuation of a 20-year status quo in one State. I fear that this disparity in treatment erodes the fair and balanced decisionmaking process that this Court must strive to protect."

Those on the left were quick to applaud Sotomayor's dissent. They ran with the typical talking points: "it's a dark time in our nation's history," "this is a warning" and some version of "Orange Man Bad."


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hit the road Julio,
> Leftists Have a Meltdown After Justice Sotomayor Claims Her Colleagues Are Biased
> Beth Baumann | Feb 22, 2020 3:50 PM
> 
> ...


Who is Beth Baumann?


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess trump is the empty chair now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You can " Guess "...*

*Or you can read Mr Eastwood's full statement.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Trump administration rule to restrict green cards for welfare-reliant immigrants takes effect
					

The Trump administration on Monday is implementing the long-awaited “public charge” rule that restricts green cards for immigrants deemed likely to be reliant on welfare -- a rule furiously opposed by Democrats, but one that officials argue will protect taxpayers and align with American principles.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump administration rule to restrict green cards for welfare-reliant immigrants takes effect
> 
> 
> The Trump administration on Monday is implementing the long-awaited “public charge” rule that restricts green cards for immigrants deemed likely to be reliant on welfare -- a rule furiously opposed by Democrats, but one that officials argue will protect taxpayers and align with American principles.
> ...


Why do you believe obvious lies?


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you believe obvious lies?


*Enlighten us.......
List the " Obvious " LIES !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Enlighten us.......
> List the " Obvious " LIES !*


In this case that immigrants are the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In this case that immigrants are the problem.


Every cent we spend on illegals is like pissing in the wind.


----------



## messy (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every cent we spend on illegals is like pissing in the wind.


Betty Yee, California state controller, said undocumented immigrants’ labor is worth more than $180 billion a year to California's economy — about equal to the 2015 gross domestic product for the entire state of Oklahoma. Labor from undocumented immigrants is fundamental not just to agriculture, but to child care, restaurants, hotels and construction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Betty Yee, California state controller, said undocumented immigrants’ labor is worth more than $180 billion a year to California's economy — about equal to the 2015 gross domestic product for the entire state of Oklahoma. Labor from undocumented immigrants is fundamental not just to agriculture, but to child care, restaurants, hotels and construction.


Even you are smarter than that,
Never believe a red Chinese.
Have you explored where our money is being invested by this rice eating bitch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Game over, maybe you libs were right about Kavanaugh, hopefully we will find out.
The 9th circuit, you have to be shitting me.
Elections have consequences and so does electing a crazy leftist radical, Obama built Trump.








						Ninth Circuit Court Rules Trump Admin Stripping Funding From Abortion Clinics Is Constitutional
					

The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals ruled Monday that the Trump administration can continue stripping federal funding from clinics that offer abortions.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you believe obvious lies?











						Trump’s Public Charge Rule For Immigrants Officially Goes Into Effect Following Supreme Court Victories
					

The Trump administration implemented its public charge rule for foreign nationals seeking permanent status, following key victories in the Supreme Court.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2020)

Appeals Court: Trump Can Withhold Funding from Sanctuary Cities
					

A federal appellate court ruled that President Trump can withhold federal funds from sanctuary jurisdictions.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)

t should never speak off script when adults are about to speak after him . . . bad look . . . exposes him for the illiterate he is.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In this case that immigrants are the problem.


*Urine Idiot.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*It's about time YOU realize YOU were the premise of that movie..........*


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2020)

“The food is GREAT at Sammy’s Mexican Grill in Phoenix, Arizona. Congratulations to Betty & Jorge Rivas on doing such a wonderful job. I will try hard to stop by the next time I am in Phoenix. Support Sammy’s!”   -- t-weet

The Rivas' restaurant is in Catalina, just outside Tucson.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2020)

Judge orders Hillary Clinton to appear for deposition in lawsuit over emails, Benghazi records
					

The court found that Clinton's previous written responses 'left many more questions than answers'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2020)

Husband of Los Angeles DA pulled a gun on Black Lives Matter  protesters, threatened to shoot — and it was caught on video
					

"I will shoot you! Get off of my porch!"




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2020)

A microcosm of the entire t movement . . .









						Trump falsely claimed that Obama administration slowed down diagnostic testing
					

President Donald Trump Wednesday sought to lay blame on the Obama administration for slowing down new diagnostic testing but there's no evidence to support that claim.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A microcosm of the entire t movement . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, like our friend Izzy, t has trouble understanding percentage rates.

After WHO said the fatality rate in confirmed cases is between 3% and 4% (note - the US rates so far exceed 6%, but the number of cases is still very small --  "I think the 3.4% number is really a false number. Now this is just my hunch, but based on a lot of conversations ... personally, I'd say the number is way under 1%."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2020)

Consequences: FISA court disqualifies FBI agents linked to Carter Page warrants
					

Deadline.




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2020)

President Donald Trump on Wednesday night spun a web of theories minimizing the coronavirus' threat to Americans, accusing the World Health Organization of dispensing inaccurate facts about the outbreak and suggesting that those with the disease could be safe going to work.









						Trump floats his own coronavirus hunches on 'Hannity'
					

The president contradicts public health experts statements on death rate, contagion.




					www.politico.com


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump on Wednesday night spun a web of theories minimizing the coronavirus' threat to Americans, accusing the World Health Organization of dispensing inaccurate facts about the outbreak and suggesting that those with the disease could be safe going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think that t can say whatever he wants for the rest of the year because no one is seriously listening to him any more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm starting to think that t can say whatever he wants for the rest of the year because no one is seriously listening to him any more.


Most know he's an idiot and the others don't care what he says/does, they support him 100% regardless.


----------



## messy (Mar 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm starting to think that t can say whatever he wants for the rest of the year because no one is seriously listening to him any more.


I think that's right. He has embarrassed us enough and soon only his hard core 43% (still too many) will care...we are over him as a nation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm starting to think that t can say whatever he wants for the rest of the year because no one is seriously listening to him any more.


It’s about time you started to think, we been waitin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I think that's right. He has embarrassed us enough and soon only his hard core 43% (still too many) will care...we are over him as a nation.


Who is we?
You people?
Lookie here,








						Blowout: U.S. Economy Added 273,000 Jobs in February
					

Economists had been expecting 177,000 jobs in February. | Economy




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2020)

Director of taxpayer-funded museum: 'I hope every single one of you pieces of s**t that votes Republican dies today'
					

'I was really mad'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

Fact check: from coronavirus to Kim Jong Un, Trump makes at least 14 false claims in Fox News town hall
					

President Donald Trump made a rapid-fire series of false claims at a televised town hall event hosted by Fox News on Thursday in Scranton, Pennsylvania.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump Interrupts Coronavirus Briefing to Ask Fox Reporter About His TV Ratings
					

In a rambling press conference, Trump also said coronavirus testing kits were almost as “perfect” as his infamous phone call with the Ukrainian president.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm starting to think that t can say whatever he wants for the rest of
> the year because no one is seriously listening to him any more.


*No, you've been operating 100 % with HUA for quite some time.....
He's been quite correct on many many of the subjects and that just frosts yur ass....
This COVID-19/nCoV2019/Coronavirus is a manufactured Bioweapon
to hit those with poor respiratory systems the hardest.....and it does.
Smokers have a ready made base in their lungs to harbor the virus.....
China has the largest smoking population on this planet....
Couple that with very poor general hygiene within the " working " class
and you have one ripe petri dish of humans with which to spread this 
around ......

Go look at an ash tray and tell me it's not a target rich environment
for a virus such as this.....now look a pair of moist smokers lungs and 
tell me it's not a Petri dish for this deliberate Bio-weapon developed at
the one and only BSL-4 level Labs in China.....Wuhan, China.*

*It will spread among the healthy, but I don't think it will affect these subjects
quite like it will those that are unhealthy and SMOKERS !

Once the TRUTH comes out about this Manufactured Virus ...Heads are gunna ROLL !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

Opinion | Trump Can’t Handle the Truth (Published 2020)
					

And neither can the rest of America’s right.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Opinion | Trump Can’t Handle the Truth (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> And neither can the rest of America’s right.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

This is what you get with dumbasses like Stephen Miller DIYing speeches.









						Trump address sparks chaos as coronavirus crisis deepens
					

President Donald Trump set out to steady a rattled nation and a diving economy in a solemn Oval Office address, but instead sowed more confusion and doubts that he is up to handling the fast-worsening coronavirus crisis.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

“President Trump’s address to the nation was symptomatic of the lack of policy coordination in the face of a global coronavirus pandemic,” Oxford Economics’ Gregory Daco said. “Markets reacted negatively to what was perceived as a solemn but confused speech that placed blame on other nations, omitted to focus on immediate actions to relieve the most affected individuals, and lacked in concrete fiscal and health measures to address the economic and financial impact of the virus.”









						Stock market news live: S&P 500 enters bear market, Dow plunges 10% in biggest one-day percentage drop since 1987
					

Panic-driven selling has dragged blue-chip stocks into bear market territory.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is what you get with dumbasses like Stephen Miller DIYing speeches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had a hard time sticking to the words on the teleprompter.  The staff filled in nicely later with omissions and clarifications.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

Here we go again! Another tax break for the wealthy . . . t never misses an opportunity to help himself.









						Trump's idea of a payroll tax cut would be nearly useless for the Americans who need the help the most | Markets Insider
					

Trump has proposed a payroll-tax cut to shore up an economy that's being battered by the coronavirus on Wednesday evening.  The plan to put...




					markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

How about just giving those under $100,000 a year a break? #Flat tax


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

espola said:


> He had a hard time sticking to the words on the teleprompter.  The staff filled in nicely later with omissions and clarifications.


"I don't think there's confusion" -- Pence.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here we go again! Another tax break for the wealthy . . . t never misses an opportunity to help himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also an indirect attack on Social Security.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is what you get with dumbasses like Stephen Miller DIYing speeches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is so dumb, he's using this as an excuse to blame "foreigners." Germany is handling this pandemic very well and the virus is here already, so he band trips from Europe? Nobody trusts his leadership.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

"That oughta hold the little bastards!" -- great moments in show business.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is so dumb, he's using this as an excuse to blame "foreigners." Germany is handling this pandemic very well and the virus is here already, so he band trips from Europe? Nobody trusts his leadership.


Isn't his wife (and one of his former wives) foreigners?  And therefore, by extension, most of his children and grandchildren?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is so dumb, he's using this as an excuse to blame "foreigners."
> Germany is handling this pandemic very well and the virus is here
> already, so he band trips from Europe? Nobody trusts his leadership.









*You work sooooo hard to maintain your position.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6628


Trump is definitely Putin's bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is definitely Putin's bitch.


Like any wannabe bully/tough guy, t is weak, easily intimidated. He cowers to putin.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like any wannabe bully/tough guy, t is weak, easily intimidated. He cowers to putin.


*You are Full of Shit......*

*This COVID-19 style scenario was played out in New York :





*

Friday, October 18, 2019
 8:45 a.m. – 12:30 p.m.
 The Pierre hotel
 New York, NY 


*Had YOU paid attention to all of the clues and blatant information I gave you....
You would have seen this Global Financial " Exercise " coming and why it
was being done.....
This was predictable due to how Donald J. Trump was going to implement
his policies once in office, now that he has fully exposed the massive theft 
that was taking place, you are witnessing the most desperate response by 
the thieves. The other ones from Jan 20, 2017 til now haven't worked.....
So enter the Global Pandemic to bring the debt laden economies to their
knees with TOTAL disregard to human life.... 
Still don't believe me....I'll bet you do in a couple of weeks....
It isn't just China, it's ALL of the down stream recipients of the " Funny Money "
stolen cash......
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is definitely Putin's bitch.


Even after this oil thing?
You need to let it go, I am embarrassed for you.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

*Only from the mind of " Friedhands ".....

Cheep thrills from one ugly woman....*


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6638




*I'd Rather be an AMERICAN TRUMP SUPPORTER !!!!


Oh Husky Poo.....Chuckie Schumer wants you to finish his " Back Rub "...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

espola said:


>


*Poor Poor Spola Ebola, your slobbering over her beauty is quite obvious...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'd Rather be an AMERICAN TRUMP SUPPORTER !!!!
> 
> 
> Oh Husky Poo.....Chuckie Schumer wants you to finish his " Back Rub "...*


You can't be both.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't be both.


*I can and I am.....!*

*Looks like your pond scum perv has poked his liver spotted head
up on this forum again.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I can and I am.....!*
> 
> *Looks like your pond scum perv has poked his liver spotted head
> up on this forum again.....*


You, joe and LE are the only scum in this pond. Your support of the worst thing to happen to America since 9/11 informs us so.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, joe and LE are the only scum in this pond.
> Your support of the worst thing to happen to America since 9/11 informs us so.


*I feel for you....as I've stated in the past, accept the TRUTH *
*about the Criminal Party you support and you won't have to 
project anymore what YOU have/are supporting....

A weight will be lifted off your buckled shoulders immediately...*


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

If ever Trump messed up, it's now.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 14, 2020)

There is nothing to fear, but fear itself. 

The buck stops here. 

Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country.

I don’t take any responsibility at all.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> There is nothing to fear, but fear itself.
> 
> The buck stops here.
> 
> ...


It's good we have a steady hand at the wheel.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2020)

“This came unexpectedly, it came out of China, we closed it down, we stopped it, it was a very early shut down,” he told reporters this morning. Trump’s chief economic adviser, Larry Kudlow, declared, “I would still argue to you that this thing is contained.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, joe and LE are the only scum in this pond. Your support of the worst thing to happen to America since 9/11 informs us so.


At least he isn’t Hillary.
Can you imagine that dumb whore in charge right now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

messy said:


> “This came unexpectedly, it came out of China, we closed it down, we stopped it, it was a very early shut down,” he told reporters this morning. Trump’s chief economic adviser, Larry Kudlow, declared, “I would still argue to you that this thing is contained.”


Would you rather be in another country?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he isn’t Hillary.
> Can you imagine that dumb whore in charge right now?


Since you asked -- I can imagine that we would have an effective response by allowing the scientists and public health officials in CDC to get an early start on suppressing the pandemic effects in USA.  I can also imagine that the early strict measures would have caused some dip in the popularity polls, but that she would not have interfered with the implementation because of that.


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Since you asked -- I can imagine that we would have an effective response by allowing the scientists and public health officials in CDC to get an early start on suppressing the pandemic effects in USA.  I can also imagine that the early strict measures would have caused some dip in the popularity polls, but that she would not have interfered with the implementation because of that.



*We would NOT have a COVID-19 Virus being used to collapse America's economy....*
*Why...
Because almost four years in this country would be a fucking MESS !
We all saw how " She " handled Benghazi, yeah...she slept thru it, denied it, blamed it on a Video.
And China would be financialy dominating through and through.....

Yeah she's the one you want at the helm......A fucking drunkin slob responding on " Her " time.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Since you asked -- I can imagine that we would have an effective response by allowing the scientists and public health officials in CDC to get an early start on suppressing the pandemic effects in USA.  I can also imagine that the early strict measures would have caused some dip in the popularity polls, but that she would not have interfered with the implementation because of that.


She couldn’t even handle some towel heads killing Americans in Benghazi.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

“BIGGEST STOCK MARKET RISE IN HISTORY"  -- t-weet last Friday.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She couldn’t even handle some towel heads killing Americans in Benghazi.


I see that your imagination is running wild also.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I see that your imagination is running wild also.


*Imagination....

Oh yeah .... ". Innocence of Islam " was NOT blamed was it ..*

*Again ...You Fucking LIAR !*


----------



## Friesland (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

Friesland said:


>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2020)

Friesland said:


>


At least he isn’t Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2020)

Robert Mueller's Biggest 'Bombshell' Indictment Just Got Dismissed With Prejudice
					

What an embarrassment.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2020)

Solomon: Sally Yates, Obama DOJ Officials Voiced 'Alarm' Over FBI's Treatment of Michael Flynn
					

This new information "paints a dark portrait of the bureau’s behavior."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Friesland (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Friesland (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

*Ol Gov Gavin Gruesome is now the MOST HATED Man.......*

*Soon his already horse voice will non be existent because of ALL the yelling
and screaming he is going to be doing !!!

This unsubstantiated quarantine he's imposing on ALL of California is going
to backfire huge.....

There is absolutely NO WAY any police Dept is going to enforce this manufactured *
*HOAX from China ....NO WAY IN HELL !!!!

The TRUTH along with just three days of cabin fever is going to create the BIGGEST *
*recall effort you have EVER seen.....

The numbers are just not there and the facts are just NOT THERE !

This Guy better buy some property at the South Pole.........*


----------



## Friesland (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

*Gov Gavin Gruesome....*

*Played his hand ....Now his head is buried in the sand.

You may have gotten away from this recall...
But we'll find a way to get you out by fall....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2020)

Too Funny








						‘You’re A Terrible Reporter’: Trump Flips Out At NBC Reporter’s Questions
					

President Trump snapped at NBCs Peter Alexander for asking a series of questions implying Trump was making the American people more afraid amid the coronavirus.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does make t look like a complete loon, so yes, quite hilarious . . . especially seeing as he got asked the same question again and he then gave a typical know-nothing answer.


----------



## Friesland (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does make t look like a complete loon, so yes, quite hilarious . . . especially seeing as he got asked the same question again and he then gave a typical know-nothing answer.


I’m right a lot.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2020)

Venn diagrams, anyone?


----------



## nononono (Mar 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Venn diagrams, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 6684



* A Liars Brain = Spola Ebola





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

MAGA hats are now referred to as "China hats" because that's where they come from.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> MAGA hats are now referred to as "China hats" because that's where they come from.



*You are just petty....*
*
What should be happening RIGHT NOW is Nancy Pelosi and her daughter being arrested !

Christine Pelosi for inciting harm to a sitting Senator.*
*Nancy Pelosi for Treasonous acts against this Nation.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

China hats.


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> China hats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2020)

China ties
China hats
China shirts
 . . . and what does Ivanka have made there?


----------



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> China ties
> China hats
> China shirts
> . . . and what does Ivanka have made there?


*Offshoring products ....yep....Regulations in the USA*
*passed on PURPOSE to force Offshoring Products.
*
*Speaking of " China " products...







Where's this made loser.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Offshoring products ....yep....Regulations in the USA*
> *passed on PURPOSE to force Offshoring Products.*
> 
> *Speaking of " China " products...
> ...


I had this argument with a co worker 35 years ago. What is the point You are trying to make?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had this argument with a co worker 35 years ago. What is the point You are trying to make?


Mid-80s, during Reagan's terms, the US military dropped the requirement that all defense-related electronics equipment be made from parts and materials available in the USA.  The idea was that in times of crisis we could make all essential products on our own, no matter who the enemy was.  This was at the time when the Silicon Valley miracle was being replicated overseas, especially in Japan.  The first slippage was to allow "second-sourcing" (companies who could supposedly duplicate parts originating overseas, at least in principle), and then all pretense was abandoned, especially in components where technology investment could drive the cost down, such as memory chips, microprocessors, flat-panel displays, batteries,  etc.  Where I worked the equipment evolved from all-American-made to having parts made in Japan, Taiwan, Finland, Israel - you name it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6694


At least he is not Hillary.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he is not Hillary.


Do you what they are going to be saying about the next President?

"At least he's not orange."


----------



## Friesland (Mar 25, 2020)

BTW, did they lock up Killary yet...


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2020)

This is the video the t campaign is trying to prohibit from being broadcast --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193904553865216


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you what they are going to be saying about the next President?
> 
> "At least he's not orange."


I don’t think that sentence is the one you are looking for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)

Friesland said:


> BTW, did they lock up Killary yet...


What a pig.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2020)

t -- "I don't take responsibility at all."

Truman --


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had this argument with a co worker 35 years ago. What is the point You are trying to make?


*35 years ago - March 26 1985 ( A Tuesday - A Workday ) *
*
A. The fact that YOU remember it tells me HE was right and YOU are an idiot.
B. You are a hypocrite, because you probably have 60 + % items in your household 
and what you used on the sites that were made in China, yet YOU took that paycheck.
And you purchase that product, all the while touting your AMERICAN UNION HERITAGE...

America was outsourced for corporate profit.....and YOUR Industry was one of the worst.
At least Donald Trump admitted he used Chinese Steel because of the shitty regulations
in America that forced him to do so....

You know damn well the point and yet you continue to come on this forum and bash 
a President who holds AMERICA first and wanted to stop the outsourcing of steel and 
bring manufacturing back here while you enjoy your retirement that was compiled*
*off of installation of TONS of Chinese steel in this country....

Guys like you are an embarrassment to AMERICA...Hypocritical embarrassment !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2020)

espola said:


> t -- "I don't take responsibility at all."
> 
> Truman --
> 
> View attachment 6699



*A DEMOCRAT*
*A LOSER
ONE OF THE WORST
CREATED THE CIA
CREATED THE KOREAN WAR*
*HIS DECISION KILLED 250,000 HUMANS, 90 % OF THOSE WERE CIVILIANS.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *35 years ago - March 26 1985 ( A Tuesday - A Workday ) *
> 
> *A. The fact that YOU remember it tells me HE was right and YOU are an idiot.
> B. You are a hypocrite, because you probably have 60 + % items in your household
> ...


He said he only bought things made in America. I asked him what kind of tv and stereo he owned . . . then I saw his casio watch. So no, he was mistaken.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

'It's a two-way street': Trump suggests federal coronavirus aid will be given to governors who 'treat us well'
					

"It's a two-way street," President Donald Trump said about his discussions with governors about providing their states with federal aid.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He said he only bought things made in America.
> I asked him what kind of tv and stereo he owned . . .
> then I saw his casio watch. So no, he was mistaken.


*Sounds like a made up response....*
*Casio was made in Japan....not China.

The discussion is China not Japanese Goods, which were quality goods compared to 
shit China has been dumping on America much longer....
*
*Again....where is the " Union " brain bucket made.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Sounds like a made up response....*
> *Casio was made in Japan....not China.
> 
> The discussion is China not Japanese Goods, which were quality goods compared to
> ...


The point of the story was he was wrong as are you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

Too Funny 








						Mexican protesters demand border with US be closed
					

"Some of the signs asked U.S. residents to 'stay at home.'"




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They think we are insane and from the looks of things, we are.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The point of the story was he was wrong as are you.


*Your responses past/present betray a different narrative.....*

*In simple words I Don't Believe You ! *


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They think we are insane and from the looks of things, we are.


*Just Liberals....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your responses past/present betray a different narrative.....
> 
> In simple words I Don't Believe You ! *


You just keep being wrong, but that's what you do.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just keep being wrong, but that's what you do.


*I've been RIGHT on everything so far.....*

*PROVE ME WRONG LIAR !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I've been RIGHT on everything so far.....
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG LIAR !*


Pizzagate? Jade Helm? Mass shootings being false flag events with "crisis actors"? Covid-19 was designed to destroy Americas economy? Do you believe trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2020)

How can you not love this guy?








						Trump to cruise lines: If you want American coronavirus relief, try being American companies first
					

“It’s very tough to make a loan to a company when they’re based in a different country.”




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 314295, member: 1707"

*A.* Pizzagate? *= Pedogate DUMBASS...!

B.* Jade Helm?* What's going on RIGHT NOW at Three States borders... DUMBASS  !

C.* Mass shootings being false flag events with "crisis actors"? 
*I NEVER Stated anything about False Flag Events or Crisis actors...DUMBASS !

D.* Covid-19 was designed to destroy Americas economy? 
*YOU ARE THE DUMBEST POSTER IN QUITE SOMETIME IF YOU CANNOT SEE THAT....
YA DUMBASS !

E.* Do you believe trump?
*DO YOU BELIEVE DEMOCRATS DUMBASS !*


/QUOTE


*You're quite the DUMBASS tonight... A thru E*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Harry And Meghan Would Have To Ask Trump To Have U.S. Foot Security Bills. Trump Gives Them Their Answer Before They Ask. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2020)

When it comes to packing the federal courts, McConnell and Trump have no shame—and no principles
					

Focusing on the long-term—especially about matters of governmental and political process—isn’t exactly the easiest thing to do in the middle of a pandemic. However, Republicans never seem to ...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

"You are a chaos candidate you will be a chaos president." Jeb Bush









						Opinion | Putting Jared Kushner In Charge Is Utter Madness (Published 2020)
					

Trump’s son-in-law has no business running the coronavirus response.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You are a chaos candidate you will be a chaos president." Jeb Bush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please clap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2020)

So, over the past 8 years the best Democrat candidates for President You people could find were Hillary, Bernie and Joe Biden?
Just a dose of reality for you dumb fucks.
MAGA 2020


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2020)

Trump fires Michael Atkinson, intelligence IG who told Congress about Ukraine phone call
					

President Trump has reportedly fired Michael Atkinson, the inspector general for the U.S. intelligence community who alerted Congress to concerns about a Trump phone call with the president of Ukraine – a matter that led to the president’s impeachment last year.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

America Is Hostage to the Stories Trump Wants to Tell About Himself
					

Donald Trump’s character flaws have shaped—and are continuing to shape—the federal government’s disastrous response to COVID-19. From the day Trump took office, Trumpism has wreaked havoc on our democracy, our culture, our standing in the world, and the very soul of our nation. But this time...




					thebulwark.com


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2020)

The big question today is whether  Deutsche Bank calls in their Trump Org loans and forces Trump into yet another bankruptcy (his 4th, maybe?), or do the bail him out in exchange for Trump dropping the money-laundering investigation against them.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump fires Michael Atkinson, intelligence IG who told Congress about Ukraine phone call
> 
> 
> President Trump has reportedly fired Michael Atkinson, the inspector general for the U.S. intelligence community who alerted Congress to concerns about a Trump phone call with the president of Ukraine – a matter that led to the president’s impeachment last year.
> ...


Glad so see you're as concerned was the rest of us to see that Trump doing his best to destroy the checks and balances our Founders put into place!


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Glad so see you're as concerned was the rest of us to see that Trump doing his best to destroy the checks and balances our Founders put into place!


*Sad to see:*
*
A. You cannot spell.*
*B. You haven't proven shit.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2020)

messy said:


> The big question today is whether  Deutsche Bank calls in their Trump Org loans and forces Trump into yet another bankruptcy (his 4th, maybe?), or do the bail him out in exchange for Trump dropping the money-laundering investigation against them.


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


The rule of law, democracy, Constitutionalist, the financial community, the law enforcement community and the rest of the civilized world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The rule of law, democracy, Constitutionalist, the financial community, the law enforcement community and the rest of the civilized world.


No, only partisan sore losers like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, only partisan sore losers like you.


Is that what you say to yourself in the mirror.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, only partisan sore losers like you.


You can put me in the party of "the rule of law, democracy, Constitutionalist, etc."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2020)

espola said:


> You can put me in the party of "the rule of law, democracy, Constitutionalist, etc."


Except when you don’t like the President, his SCOTUS pick or a kid that some crazy fucking injun harasses. Isn’t impeachment a rule of law thing? Trump is your president by rule of law, isn’t he?
Rule of law, yeah that is exactly what I think of when I think of you and your son.
Too Funny. I love what Trump does to you people, well worth the price of admission.
Trump has exposed all of you dummies.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The rule of law, democracy, Constitutionalist, the financial community, the law enforcement community and the rest of the civilized world.


*Get off your " High Horse " ( Donkey ).....*
*Everything you cited above you openly flout daily with your 
support of a criminal cabal known as the Democrat Party.....*
*They are as worthless as a Turd in a Toilet...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

Supplies could be delayed due to confusion from the White House, companies say
					

More than a week after President Donald Trump said he would authorize the use of a wartime-era law to force General Motors to produce ventilators, the company still hasn't received a formal order from the federal government. GM, as a result, hasn't allowed private companies or hospitals to place...




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2020)

Max Boot, conservative writer of long repute --  

"Until now, I have generally been reluctant to label Donald Trump the worst president in U.S. history. As a historian, I know how important it is to allow the passage of time to gain a sense of perspective. Some presidents who seemed awful to contemporaries (Harry S. Truman) or simply lackluster (Dwight D. Eisenhower, George H.W. Bush) look much better in retrospect. Others, such as Thomas Jefferson and Woodrow Wilson, don’t look as good as they once did.  So I have written, as I did on March 12, that Trump is the worst president in modern times — not of all time. That left open the possibility that James Buchanan, Andrew Johnson, Franklin Pierce, Warren Harding or some other nonentity would be judged more harshly. But in the past month, we have seen enough to take away the qualifier “in modern times.” With his catastrophic mishandling of the coronavirus, Trump has established himself as the worst president in U.S. history.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Max Boot, conservative writer of long repute --
> 
> "Until now, I have generally been reluctant to label Donald Trump the worst president in U.S. history. As a historian, I know how important it is to allow the passage of time to gain a sense of perspective. Some presidents who seemed awful to contemporaries (Harry S. Truman) or simply lackluster (Dwight D. Eisenhower, George H.W. Bush) look much better in retrospect. Others, such as Thomas Jefferson and Woodrow Wilson, don’t look as good as they once did.  So I have written, as I did on March 12, that Trump is the worst president in modern times — not of all time. That left open the possibility that James Buchanan, Andrew Johnson, Franklin Pierce, Warren Harding or some other nonentity would be judged more harshly. But in the past month, we have seen enough to take away the qualifier “in modern times.” With his catastrophic mishandling of the coronavirus, Trump has established himself as the worst president in U.S. history.”


That is obvious to all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## messy (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is obvious to all.


But of course, remember W's reelection. There's no overestimating the idiocy of Americans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

messy said:


> But of course, remember W's reelection. There's no overestimating the idiocy of Americans.


But doesn't the current mess make W's governance look more and more legit (except dirtbag cheney)?


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But doesn't the current mess make W's governance look more and more legit (except dirtbag cheney)?


T has a firmer grip on the wingnut band of the electorate than w did.  W was more subtle and just played around the edges - t comes right out and tells the idiots they have been right all along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> T has a firmer grip on the wingnut band of the electorate than w did.  W was more subtle and just played around the edges - t comes right out and tells the idiots they have been right all along.


I put w in the same category as McCain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski wonders if Trump has a ‘financial tie’ to hydroxychloroquine
					

Mika Brzezinski accused President Trump of having a “financial tie” to hydroxychloroquine on Monday because he has suggested the drug could be an effective treatment for coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2020)

Dem lawmaker wants Trump prosecuted at international court for 'crimes against humanity'
					

A Democratic state representative in Ohio said she "can't take it anymore" and vowed to refer President Trump to the International Criminal Court for "crimes against humanity" over Trump's promotion of a drug that has not been conclusively proven to fight the coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I put w in the same category as McCain.


That's because you only have one true love.


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's because you only have one true love.



*It's Time......LOOK OUT LIBERALS !





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *It's Time......LOOK OUT LIBERALS !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it so hard for you to accept people with differing opinions than you? Americans at that!


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it so hard for you to accept people with differing opinions than you? Americans at that!


*Please Please explain what YOU mean by :*

*" Differing Opinions "

Think long and hard before responding !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Please Please explain what YOU mean by :
> 
> " Differing Opinions "
> 
> Think long and hard before responding !*


My opinion is that not everyone has the right to own a weapon, what's your opinion on that?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My opinion is that not everyone has the right to own a weapon, what's your opinion on that?


*You need to further " Define " YOUR Opinion....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You need to further " Define " YOUR Opinion....*


Fuck off sniveling bitch, how's that?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck off sniveling bitch, how's that?



*Once again you have resorted to cowardly retorts instead of *
*using your grey matter....

Just so YOU understand the ramifications of your response:
A. I easily kicked your ass, as will President DJT to all comers..
B. You resorted to the assinine mentality of Andrew Cuomo with just a push....

*
*Let's try it one more time....*


*You need to further " Define " YOUR Opinion....    

*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2020)

Business as usual . . .









						Jared coordinating medical supply distribution with GOP donors: report
					

"He’s really being a liaison to different donors, to different corporate allies of this administration"




					www.salon.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Business as usual . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Your response deserves the usual.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2020)

Mike Gundy's tone-deaf coronavirus rant shows why he's never leaving OK State
					

Mike Gundy’s xenophobic, imprecise and completely unprofessional news conference Tuesday showed exactly who he is. It also showed why he hasn't been able to get a bigger, better job.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2020)

After news emerged of Kayleigh McEnany’s recent appointment as President Donald Trump’s new press secretary, the former Trump 2020 campaign spokeswoman has come under scrutiny for her history of spreading misinformation about the novel coronavirus; lying about Barack Obama; and disseminating racist content, among other troubling remarks.









						Trump's New Press Secretary's Troubling Remarks Are Coming Back To Haunt Her
					

Kayleigh McEnany has been spreading misinformation about COVID-19 for months. Her history of birtherism and other lies have also come under scrutiny.




					www.yahoo.com
				




On March 11, McEnany appeared on Fox Business and said that the campaign was still intending to hold rallies despite concerns about coronavirus. When she was repeatedly told that other campaigns are not holding events and that Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, had in effect advised against holding rallies, McEnany's responded, “The president is the best authority on this issue.”


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> After news emerged of Kayleigh McEnany’s recent appointment as President Donald Trump’s new press secretary, the former Trump 2020 campaign spokeswoman has come under scrutiny for her history of spreading misinformation about the novel coronavirus; lying about Barack Obama; and disseminating racist content, among other troubling remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's how she passed the audition.

The job doesn't seem to be very hard - the last Press Secretary actually made a point of doing nothing.  I could do that without breaking stay-at-home rules.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2020)

espola said:


> And that's how she passed the audition.
> 
> The job doesn't seem to be very hard - the last Press Secretary actually made a point of doing nothing.  I could do that without breaking stay-at-home rules.



*Awwww......Poor Poor Spola Ebola....She tells the TRUTH...!*

*Imagine that !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Awwww......Poor Poor Spola Ebola....She tells the TRUTH...!
> 
> Imagine that !*


When the guy telling you the news about him is fake it makes rational people think.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When the guy telling you the news about him is fake it makes rational people think.



*YOU ARE NOT RATIONAL......*

*YOU'VE PROVEN THAT QUITE WELL.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

Trump administration says gun shops are "essential," putting them in the same category as grocery stores and pharmacies
					

The guidance comes after the NRA lobbied that firearms and ammunition retailers are "critical infrastructure"




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump administration says gun shops are "essential," putting them in the same category as grocery stores and pharmacies
> 
> 
> The guidance comes after the NRA lobbied that firearms and ammunition retailers are "critical infrastructure"
> ...


If prayer solves everything why do you need a gun?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If prayer solves everything why do you need a gun?


God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Typical 








						WHO director accuses Taiwan of complicity in racist campaign against him
					

"This attack came from Taiwan."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2020)

ANALYSIS: The FBI Knew The Steele Dossier Contained Russian Disinformation Three Years Ago — Somehow It Never Leaked
					

At some point in 2017, the FBI obtained evidence that Russian operatives fed disinformation to former British spy Christopher Steele.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6807


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone watch the briefing today?
Trump hates these fucking reporters,
Too funny.


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone watch the briefing today?
> Trump hates these fucking reporters,
> Too funny.


I like that website he told us that the government and Google were going to build together to provide info and resources. It's really good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I like that website he told us that the government and Google were going to build together to provide info and resources. It's really good.


You ready to go back to work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2020)

Let me get this straight, trump didn’t close down the country soon enough but he can’t reopen it.


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me get this straight, trump didn’t close down the country soon enough but he can’t reopen it.


Correct. He abdicated all authority when he didn't have the balls to take charge of testing and shutdowns and everything that ended up being handled by the states. So now that he thinks he has  the "authority" to reopen, he doesn't. That ship sailed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. He abdicated all authority when he didn't have the balls to take charge of testing and shutdowns and everything that ended up being handled by the states. So now that he thinks he has  the "authority" to reopen, he doesn't. That ship sailed.


He lacks the balls of a real leader. That fact has shown itself over and over from the very beginning. He could have accepted that he had a low inaugural turnout and simply said the next one will be bigger, much bigger (like someone with true self confidence would have). He let Kim lead him around like a dog. He cowers in the presence of Putin. He caved on showing any integrity when it came to the Khashoggi slaying. He gave Erdogan what he wanted at the detriment (death) of our only real allies in that region. He waits til he leaves any international summits to talk shit, but glad hands while there. He has done very little to nothing in regards to Venezuala and muduro. He has cowered away from taking a true leadership role in this pandemic, handing the reins to pence who's only skill is kissing trumps ass. We have a feckless, ignoramus in chief whose only real attribute is self promotion. We may have him for another 4 years which only shows how gullible, naive and how short many peoples attention span has become. God bless America and lets all pray it can survive this idiocracy!


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

Reading the news this morning, it's not clear to me whether t wants to be George III or Captain Bligh.  Either way, his portrait is the one future dictator wannabes will salute and carry in parades.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6807



*He NEVER called it a HOAX or a CONSPIRACY you F#@king LIAR...*
*Even Spola Ebola's Snopes calls YOU a F#@king LIAR for posting that Crap..!
Three months ago is Tues Jan 14, 2020.....Senate Impeachment started Thurs Jan 16, 2020
He shut down China travel to United States Jan 31, 2020
His State of the Union Speech was on Feb 4, 2020 and ......
He warned about inaction to nCoV19 while Piglosi tore up papers.
He was acquitted of Impeachment on Feb 5, 2020

Nancy Pelosi/Adam Schiff were WELL aware of what was transpiring in China and decided
to cover it up with a FALSE/FAKE Impeachment...First they hurried it up in the House, then
they stalled to let the virus infect ALL of California/Oregon/Washington then they went with
impeachment while the CONTAGION spread thru the above three states....
Those two should hang for what they did to AMERICA via the CCP Bio-Weapons release.
Barrack Obama DIRECTLY funded the Wuhan Institute ( Bio-Weapons ) Lab research on just this *
*very Virus thru the NIH and $ 3.7 Million dollars....he and Biden are directly culpable...DIRECTLY......!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Reading the news this morning, it's not clear to me whether t wants to be George III or Captain Bligh.  Either way, his portrait is the one future dictator wannabes will salute and carry in parades.


*Pound Sand Traitor .....kneel down and worship your savior Barrack Obama and his 
perverted Court Jester....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He lacks the balls of a real leader. That fact has shown itself over and over from the very beginning. He could have accepted that he had a low inaugural turnout and simply said the next one will be bigger, much bigger (like someone with true self confidence would have). He let Kim lead him around like a dog. He cowers in the presence of Putin. He caved on showing any integrity when it came to the Khashoggi slaying. He gave Erdogan what he wanted at the detriment (death) of our only real allies in that region. He waits til he leaves any international summits to talk shit, but glad hands while there. He has done very little to nothing in regards to Venezuala and muduro. He has cowered away from taking a true leadership role in this pandemic, handing the reins to pence who's only skill is kissing trumps ass. We have a feckless, ignoramus in chief whose only real attribute is self promotion. We may have him for another 4 years which only shows how gullible, naive and how short many peoples attention span has become. God bless America and lets all pray it can survive this idiocracy!


*He has the Cojones to speak the TRUTH, you lack the Cojones to speak out against YOUR *
*CRIMINAL CABAL....if YOU are even an AMERICAN Citizen...Most likely a China Troll...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

I see professional wrestling is now considered an essential business amongst the trump crowd.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

A Month After Emergency Declaration, Trump's Promises Largely Unfulfilled
					

On March 13, President Trump promised to mobilize private and public resources to respond to the coronavirus. NPR followed up on each promise and found little action had been taken.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh Thank God: Trump Appoints Ivanka and Jared to Council to Reopen America
					

The economy is in shambles, but fear not: the poster children for nepotism are on the case.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He NEVER called it a HOAX or a CONSPIRACY you F#@king LIAR...*
> *Even Spola Ebola's Snopes calls YOU a F#@king LIAR for posting that Crap..!
> Three months ago is Tues Jan 14, 2020.....Senate Impeachment started Thurs Jan 16, 2020
> He shut down China travel to United States Jan 31, 2020
> ...


*Jan. 22:* “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.” — Trump in a CNBC interview.


*Jan. 30: “*We think we have it very well under control. We have very little problem in this country at this moment — five — and those people are all recuperating successfully. But we’re working very closely with China and other countries, and we think it’s going to have a very good ending for us … that I can assure you.” — Trump in a speech in Michigan.


*Feb. 10: *“Now, the virus that we’re talking about having to do — you know, a lot of people think that goes away in April with the heat — as the heat comes in. Typically, that will go away in April. We’re in great shape though. We have 12 cases — 11 cases, and many of them are in good shape now.” — Trump at the White House. (See our item “Will the New Coronavirus ‘Go Away’ in April?“)


*Feb. 14:* “There’s a theory that, in April, when it gets warm — historically, that has been able to kill the virus.  So we don’t know yet; we’re not sure yet. But that’s around the corner.” — Trump in speaking to National Border Patrol Council members.


*Feb. 23:* “We have it very much under control in this country.” — Trump in speaking to reporters.


*Feb. 24:* “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!” — Trump in a tweet.


*Feb. 26:* “So we’re at the low level. As they get better, we take them off the list, so that we’re going to be pretty soon at only five people. And we could be at just one or two people over the next short period of time. So we’ve had very good luck.” — Trump at a White House briefing.


*Feb. 26:* “And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that’s a pretty good job we’ve done.” — Trump at a press conference.


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone watch the briefing today?
> Trump hates these fucking reporters,
> Too funny.


He's a mess because he blew this. How badly does he lose in November?


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

messy said:


> He's a mess because he blew this. How badly does he lose in November?


This isn't one of his TV shows.  He doesn't 't get final cut on history, and the reviews are published every day.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

messy said:


> *Jan. 22:* “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.” — Trump in a CNBC interview.
> 
> 
> *Jan. 30: “*We think we have it very well under control. We have very little problem in this country at this moment — five — and those people are all recuperating successfully. But we’re working very closely with China and other countries, and we think it’s going to have a very good ending for us … that I can assure you.” — Trump in a speech in Michigan.
> ...



*He's an optimist ...*
*
You Sir are a Lying Thief who cannot read very well....all eight quotes are exactly correct.
There is NO MENTION OF CONSPIRACY OR HOAX in those is there !

Matter of fact why is New York and other States not doing autopsies, I'll tell you why ...
because it would show that the DEATH was by the underlying causes and NOT COVID-19.
*
*They are falsifying the deaths to show COVID-19 as the source when that is a LIE....*


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2020)

messy said:


> *Can you believe this disastrous lack of leadership?
> 
> Jan. 22:* “We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine.” — Trump in a CNBC interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2020)

He is not allowed to sign on the signature line, so he signs like in the memo area. He knows how stupid people are and many will say, "looky here, Cletus, the Prezzy-dent done give us a buncha money!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

messy said:


> He is not allowed to sign on the signature line, so he signs like in the memo area. He knows how stupid people are and many will say, "looky here, Cletus, the Prezzy-dent done give us a buncha money!"


Those with a direct deposit, or quarterly payment set up, ahem, won't see these checks. Only those without or the bankless, mostly poor people, the disadvantaged, trump voters and the opposite that are all in the same boat together but have been separated by happenstance of birthplace or ethnicity, will see these checks . . . months from now. Just before the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6824 View attachment 6825




*Everything YOU project is TRUE....*

*Just remember to pull on your BIGBOY pants and own it....*


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6846



*What's your point Lying Spola Ebola.....*
*How's he supposed to stop a very covert Criminal Democratic Party and their
covert conspirators " CHINA " from setting up a THIRD Coup attempt while
defending himself against the SECOND attempt that failed just like the FIRST*
*attempt..... 

They should hang from the Gallows for what they have done to AMERICA AND IT'S 
CITIZENS......





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Michigan manbaby protest: So much for rugged individualism
					

Who'd a thunk it? Right-wingers are a bunch of spoiled brats who start whining over the slightest inconvenience




					www.salon.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Michigan manbaby protest: So much for rugged individualism
> 
> 
> Who'd a thunk it? Right-wingers are a bunch of spoiled brats who start whining over the slightest inconvenience
> ...



*You quote an article from Salon.....Bwhhhhaaaaaa....You stupid Dolt.*
*
Oh boy...Gov Gretchen Whitless is a little worried now...she's boxed 
herself into a corner with the only way out by either capitulating, which 
she won't or continuing her " Nazi " tactics and risk being forcibly removed. 
*
*By the way Husky Shit Shit.....where was the Confederate Flag..................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You quote an article from Salon.....Bwhhhhaaaaaa....You stupid Dolt.*
> 
> *Oh boy...Gov Gretchen Whitless is a little worried now...she's boxed
> herself into a corner with the only way out by either capitulating, which
> ...


What did they get wrong?


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Michigan manbaby protest: So much for rugged individualism
> 
> 
> Who'd a thunk it? Right-wingers are a bunch of spoiled brats who start whining over the slightest inconvenience
> ...


Interesting picture - it looks like everyone is armed, and about half are wearing protective masks.


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's your point Lying Spola Ebola.....*
> *How's he supposed to stop a very covert Criminal Democratic Party and their
> covert conspirators " CHINA " from setting up a THIRD Coup attempt while
> defending himself against the SECOND attempt that failed just like the FIRST*
> ...


Nice spelling of its, dumbshit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting picture - it looks like everyone is armed, and about half are wearing protective masks.


"We gonna shoot that covid!"


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Nice spelling of its, dumbsh it.


*Congrats...! You get a " C " for spellcheck of the day !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's your point Lying Spola Ebola.....*
> *How's he supposed to stop a very covert Criminal Democratic Party and their
> covert conspirators " CHINA " from setting up a THIRD Coup attempt while
> defending himself against the SECOND attempt that failed just like the FIRST*
> ...


You don’t know squat.  China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Nice spelling of its, dumbshit.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Trump Asked About Pardons for Manafort, Stone: 'The Top of the FBI Was Scum – You’ll Find Out What I’m Going to Do'
					

Solomon: "We could see a handful of indictments next week and much more information."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

O M G








						Kavanaugh cites Roe v. Wade in opinion explaining when to overturn ‘erroneous precedents’
					

Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh did not author Monday's opinion that overturned a 1972 decision regarding unanimous jury verdicts, but in a concurring opinion he outlined how he believes the court should determine when it is appropriate to throw out "erroneous precedents."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*Watch Mayor Eric Garcetti CRY.....*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6846


Oh snap! That tweet didn’t age well.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone watch the briefing today?
> Trump hates these fucking reporters,
> Too funny.


What’s funny is that you think Trump’s sophomoric outbursts make him look strong versus foolish.   

Here’s how a true leader reacts to a question he doesn’t like.   Class and dignity.  No 3rd grade level insults about “fake news” or “nasty”.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh snap! That tweet didn’t age well.


*And.......what's your point.*
*He's allowed to be optimistic isn't he....WELL ISN'T HE !!!!
*
*Yuratired China troll........ *


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What’s funny is that you think Trump’s sophomoric outbursts make him look strong versus foolish.
> 
> Here’s how a true leader reacts to a question he doesn’t like.   Class and dignity.  No 3rd grade level insults about “fake news” or “nasty”.


*Obama was an Idiot and used his ethnicity as a " Shield "....*
*
I don't call bowing to foreign Nationals " Class and Dignity "
I call that a " Pussy Ass Clown " kowtowing to his handlers....

The MSM is " Fake News " and they are VERY " Nasty "...
*
*As for 3rd grade insults ....He doesn't take any shit ya " Pussy ".......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Obama was an Idiot and used his ethnicity as a " Shield "....*
> 
> *I don't call bowing to foreign Nationals " Class and Dignity "
> I call that a " Pussy Ass Clown " kowtowing to his handlers....
> ...


trump is a puke like you, except he inherited a shit ton of money and apparently you didn't.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is a puke like you, except he inherited a shit ton of money and apparently you didn't.


*This puke " earned/earns " his money as a successful entrepreneur .....*
*You sucked on the " Union " tit to get yours...*
*You're envious/jealous of Trump's Life/Wife/Successes....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What’s funny is that you think Trump’s sophomoric outbursts make him look strong versus foolish.
> 
> Here’s how a true leader reacts to a question he doesn’t like.   Class and dignity.  No 3rd grade level insults about “fake news” or “nasty”.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

The cool kids never acknowledged you did they and you are still sore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

The left shows it’s true colors.









						Ocasio-Cortez Deletes Tweet Cheering Oil Crash That Will Result In Scores Of Lost Jobs
					

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez tweeted deleted comments that appeared to show adulation over the price of oil dipping below $0, which will lead to job losses.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm sure we have all seen this before, but one more time . . .


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cool kids never acknowledged you did they and you are still sore.


*So you equate " Cool " as the stoners who rode skateboards and *
*enticed old men to buy them booze while skipping classes.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *So you equate " Cool " as the stoners who rode skateboards and *
> *enticed old men to buy them booze while skipping classes.....*


Oh, so you are still sore as well.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, so you are still sore as well.


*Nice try.....it appears you understand not all of your life choices were the right ones... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Feds: 28.4M Mail-In Ballots Have Gone Missing Since 2012 Election
					

About 28.4 million mail-in ballots went missing in the last four election cycles dating back to 2012, federal data reveals.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Poor Poor Husky Shit Shit.......*

*Hope your Zelle account is worth selling out your Country....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Obama bought the rope for these towel headed goat fuckers.








						UN shocked, shocked that Iran would execute a 17-year-old
					

Taking a break from blaming Little Satan (Israel) and Big Satan (USA) from all the world's problems, now the Wuhan, China coronavirus pandemic, the U.N. did something shocking.  Yes, just when you thought you couldn't be shocked by ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

So is this virus just the flu and we should open up and as trump says, "liberate your state" (from the guidelines restrictions his task force put in place and he endorsed)?
Or is it so deadly we need to close the country to any immigration?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

"I'll run the country (into the ground) just like I did many of my businesses!"





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

The List of Union Forgery Lawsuits Just Keeps Growing
					

One instance of forgery might be a misunderstanding or miscommunication. Twelve instances of forgery is a pattern of criminal behavior.




					www.redstate.com
				




The List of Union Forgery Lawsuits Just Keeps Growing
Posted at 6:00 pm on April 22, 2020 by Freedom Foundation
Share

Tweet





Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton gestures while speaking to more than 3,000 Service Employees International Union (SEIU) members at the union’s 2016 International Convention, Monday, May 23, 2016, in Detroit. (AP Photo/Carlos Osorio)



It’s widely known that government unions are hotbeds of corruption. There’s hardly any other way to put it when union bosses forcibly take money out of public-sector employee paychecks to line their campaign war chests, use that money to buy corrupt politicians, then negotiate with their bought-and-paid-for lawmakers for sweetheart government deals at taxpayer expense.

But recent developments have revealed a level of corruption that goes even further.
Forging signatures to begin stealing money out of paychecks of people who never wanted to join in the first place.
One instance of forgery might be a misunderstanding or miscommunication.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Ex-FBI Officials Confirm in New Report: They Included Dossier in Russian Interference Report Because of Obama Order
					

Which was in part why all this exploded into media...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


the stupid people think that when we make fun of them it makes them stronger. they're not wrong...but it's so hard to resist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Trump authorizes Navy to ‘destroy’ Iranian vessels harassing US ships
					

Trump’s tweet comes a week after 11 Iranian gunboats harassed US Navy and Coast Guard ships in the Persian Gulf.




					nypost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> the stupid people think that when we make fun of them it makes them stronger. they're not wrong...but it's so hard to resist.


It use to be you only saw these people on rare occasions and one would marvel at how they survive being so stupid (of course, sadly, they are overwhelmingly the victims of blizzard accidents each year), but now they gather together wearing similar outfits and carrying misspelled signs so they are easily identifiable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

Coronavirus deaths greater among Fox News viewers that prefer Hannity over Tucker Carlson, study says
					

A study from The University of Chicago suggests that Fox News viewers who preferred "Hannity" were more likely to die from Covid-19 when compared with those who preferred "Tucker Carlson Tonight."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is this virus just the flu and we should open up and as trump says, "liberate your state" (from the guidelines restrictions his task force put in place and he endorsed)?
> Or is it so deadly we need to close the country to any immigration?


*NoNoNo......." We The People " need to LIBERATE from Imbecile Lemming such as YOU who
are dragging our Country THRU HELL !  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *NoNoNo......." We The People " need to LIBERATE from Imbecile Lemming such as YOU who
> are dragging our Country THRU HELL !  *


You certainly ascribe a great deal of power to me.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253474772702429189


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly ascribe a great deal of power to me.


*Nope......a lack of intelligence.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

*Whitmer: I don’t know how we awarded that contract to my campaign vendor who just went dark *
JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:31 am on April 25, 2020 
Earlier this week we looked at the major snafu going on in Michigan, where Governor Gretchen Whitmer’s administration awarded a lucrative contract to one of her campaign’s vendors to trace coronavirus cases. The contract was given to Great Lakes Community Engagement, who was set to turn the work over to long-time Democratic consultant Mike Kolehouse. After alarm bells started going off over the idea of such a liberal outfit collecting that amount of personal data about Michigan voters, the contract was canceled. Now, in the aftermath of the entire mess, Whitmer is claiming that she has no idea how Kolehouse ended up with that sweet arrangement. It must have been the decision of the state’s Health Department. And wait until you hear what’s going on with Kolehouse himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh my: Michigan legislature calls special session-- to strip Whitmer of emergency powers
					

Be careful what you wish for, though.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

The backstory on the man who died after ingesting fish-tank cleaner is chilling
					

"I really don't think Gary knew what he was taking."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Cuomo backs Trump: The WHO was "too little, too late"
					

"He’s right to ask the question."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Can’t wait until Trump starts issuing pardons for all the falsely accused.








						Flynn Lawyer Files New Motion; Prosecutor Made 'Secret Side Deal' with Flynn's Now-Fired Legal Team to Force Guilty Plea
					

Flynn legal team has found further evidence of misconduct by Mr. Van Grack specifically.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2020)

Maria Bartiromo: Sources Say General Flynn Will Be Completely Exonerated This Week; Victory at Last?
					

Oh, please let it be true!




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can’t wait until Trump starts issuing pardons for all the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OJ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6980



*Every time you post nonsense like the above, you further ingrain
your instability.....
your insecurity.....
your jealousy..... 
your envy.....*
*That " Tom Nichols " garbage is the DEMOCRATS and their FOLLOWERS to a " T "....he he he...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Ten years of Common Core have been a disaster -studies
					

When Common Core first crept upon us from the Gates Foundation and other coevals, and then came into being in most states for real in 2010, it was hailed as just the thing to turn the tide on America's falling educational standards.   Pres...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Where’s that dick Ereader?








						Unsealed Notes Reveal FBI Planned Perjury Trap For Flynn
					

The Department of Justice has released new documents relating to the FBI's so-called case against former Trump National Security Advisor Michael Flynn. Handwritten FBI notes reveal the FBI's strategy ahead




					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where’s that dick Ereader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a so-called perjury trap, if you tell the truth there is no trap.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

*The Criminal Gov Gavin Gruesome has a Criminal " Auntie " named Nauncy Pelounsi .....
who is related to a Criminal Getty up..........*
*who is related to the Brown Clown....
What an incestuous circle...!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

espola said:


> In a so-called perjury trap, if you tell the truth there is no trap.


*You once again proved to the Forum YOU cannot read....
You can Lie....
You can steal.....
You cannot read...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Criminal Gov Gavin Gruesome has a Criminal " Auntie " named Nauncy Pelounsi .....
> who is related to a Criminal Getty up..........*
> *who is related to the Brown Clown....
> What an incestuous circle...!*


You really should seek help before you hurt yourself or someone else if you haven't already!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You once again proved to the Forum YOU cannot read....
> You can Lie....
> You can steal.....
> You cannot read...*


And you prove once again that void of anything to cite you simply throw out accusations . . . quite the familiar pattern amongst rightwing extremists.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

*Feb 26 *
“And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done." 
— Donald Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> *Feb 26 *
> “And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done."
> — Donald Trump


*ONE MILLION INFECTED AND NEAR 60K DEAD … JARED KUSHNER* on “Fox and Friends” this morning: “Again, we’re on the other side of the medical aspect of this and I think that we’ve achieved all the different milestones that are needed. So, the government, federal government rose to the challenge and this is a great success story and I think that that’s really what needs to be told.”









						POLITICO Playbook PM: Jared’s ‘Mission Accomplished’ moment
					

And new remdesivir results look promising.




					www.politico.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you prove once again that void of anything to cite you simply throw out accusations . . . quite the familiar pattern amongst rightwing extremists.


*Awwww......you recite my line quite well....
Now go seek the TRUTH...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2020)

Share9

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



6 Comments
Email
May 3, 2020
*Is Trump a racist?*
By John Eidson

It's next to impossible to turn on the TV and not see another story declaring with utmost certitude that President Trump is a racist. 
Is he?  You decide:

For 14 years, NBC made Trump the host of its prime-time television series, _The Apprentice_, something the network would never have done had there been even a hint of racism in his past. 
Trump was a high-profile real estate developer in New York City, one of the most liberal jurisdictions in America.  Had he been infected with racism, he would have faced insurmountable hurdles getting his projects approved. 
Before running for president, Trump donated $1.5 million to high-profile Democrat candidates, including Hillary Clinton, Joe Biden, and Andrew Cuomo, none of whom would have accepted a dime from him if there was a shred of doubt about his racial bona fides.
Only when Trump became the GOP presidential nominee did Democrats hurl racial hand grenades his way at every turn.  Maybe they didn't know about the time he drove a stake in the heart of institutional racism in South Florida...
When Trump fought the racists
In 1985, 31 years before being elected president, Trump bought the 126-room, 62,500-sq-ft Mar-a-Lago estate, the magnificent Palm Beach, Florida seaside resort built by Post Cereals heiress Margaret Merriwether Post.  The brash New York real estate developer was intent on turning his newly acquired property into a private club that would compete with other high-society clubs in the area, which barred blacks and Jews from membership.

When Trump, then 39, revealed that memberships at his proposed club would be offered without regard to race or religion, the Palm Beach town council imposed zoning restrictions to prevent him from turning Mar-a-Lago into a club.  Sensing that the restrictions were intended to perpetuate the discriminatory practices of the Old South social order in Palm Beach, Trump went head-to-head with the town council.
As part of his strategy to bring long overdue social change to the upper echelon of Palm Beach society, he sent the city commissioners a copy of the Sidney Poitier movie _Guess Who's Coming to Dinner_, a film about upper-class racism.  When the commissioners still wouldn't budge, Trump filed a $100-million lawsuit, and the rest is history.
Under Trump's ownership, Mar-a-Lago has been open from the beginning to anyone who could qualify, regardless of race or religion.  Influenced in part by Trump's ground-breaking example, other clubs in the area slowly began doing away with discriminatory policies.  Today, all high-society clubs in Palm Beach are open to blacks and Jews.  Long before he ran for president, Donald Trump was dismantling racial barriers in South Florida, not something a racist would do.
Note: The narration above was condensed from this American Spectator article titled "When Trump Fought the Racists."
President Trump is fulfilling his promise to reach out to the black community  
In 2018, President Trump signed a clemency plea for a black American grandmother who had served 20 years of a life sentence for a nonviolent drug offense.  Hollywood celebrity Kim Kardashian brought Alice Marie Johnson's plight to the attention of President Trump, who ordered her set free.  "I felt like I was losing hope.  Thank you, President Trump.  I love you and I am going to make you proud that you gave me this second chance in life."  See story and photo here.  Not everyone was thrilled that Trump had set Johnson free.  Democrat HBO host Bill Maher said he fears that "grateful black folks" like Alice Johnson will cause Trump to rise in the polls.
Citing racial injustice, President Trump posthumously pardoned black boxing legend Jack Johnson.  In 1913, the first black heavyweight champion was convicted by an all-white jury for taking his white girlfriend across state lines for "immoral purposes."  The conviction and imprisonment destroyed Johnson's boxing career.  With Sylvester Stallone and former heavyweight champion Lenox Lewis at his side, President Trump signed the pardon in an Oval Office ceremony.  Previous presidents, including George W. Bush and Barack Obama, rejected bipartisan requests to grant clemency to Johnson.  See 47-sec. video here.
In 2018, President Trump signed a bill elevating the birthplace of Martin Luther King, Jr. to full national park status.  With the slain civil rights leader's niece, Alveda King, looking on, Trump signed the bill aboard Air Force One.  The legislation gives the landmark attraction additional resources, including park rangers and funding for community improvements.  Previously turned down by presidents George W. Bush and Barack Obama, the long championed bill was sponsored by civil rights icon Rep. John Lewis (D-Ga.). 
President Trump is considering pardoning Muhammad Ali.  The former heavyweight boxing sensation was sentenced in 1970 to five years in prison after he was convicted of draft evasion.  As a conscientious objector to the Vietnam War, Ali refused to serve in the military.  The prison sentence was overturned in 1971 in a unanimous Supreme Court decision that found that the Department of Justice had improperly told the draft board that Ali's stance wasn't motivated by his religious beliefs.
A month after taking office, President Trump signed an executive order that historically black colleges and universities will be a priority in his administration.  As one of more than 100 black educators in attendance, Leonard Haynes, former executive director of the 40-year-old White House Initiative on Historically Black Colleges and Universities, said, "Oh man.  I've been around for a long time and I've never seen as many black folks in the Oval Office."  See photo here.
In January 2018, President Trump extended an olive branch to the NFL kneelers by asking them to send him the names of black Americans they feel were unfairly treated by the criminal justice system, promising to have his administration review such cases and take remedial action if warranted.
In May 2018, black NYPD detective Miosotis Familia, mother of two, was gunned down by a cop-hater.  At a memorial service in the nation's capital, President Trump hugged, kissed, and held hands with Familia's 90-year-old mother.  Would a racist ever do such a thing?  Click here to see heartbreaking pictures of Familia's grieving mother embracing President Trump. 
Democrats know that President Trump is not a racist.  But because the "race card" has long been an effective way to incite racial hatred against Republican presidents, they continue to target him with racial invective.  Unfortunately for them, the black electorate is awakening to the fact that they've been lied to about America's current president.  Last December, Newsday reported an electrifying surge in black support for Trump, with three national polls showing his approval among black voters at 33, 34, and 35 percent, respectively.  With Democrats having taken the black vote for granted since the 1960s, survey results like those could torpedo their chances on November 3. 
With a Republican president extending a hand of genuine friendship to the black community, the race card is losing its clout, but that won't stop more fabricated charges of racism against President Trump.  In attempting to drive down his record approval among black voters, Democrats will continue using one of the Third Reich's most effective propaganda techniques: if you're going to lie, make it a Big Lie, keep repeating it, and people will believe it.
See how a half-century of Democrat rule has devastated urban America by watching this heart-tugging 2014 video.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Californians broadly trust state government on coronavirus, mistrust Trump, poll finds
					

Approval of Gov. Newsom's response to the coronavirus crosses party lines; much else does not. Partisanship strongly shapes views of the pandemic.




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## messy (May 3, 2020)

Asked why the federal government hasn't lived up to Pence's promises about testing, Trump lies and says the US has tested more than all other countries combined (this is not true)


----------



## messy (May 3, 2020)

as Trump fielded a question from a reporter about whether his “tone” on the pandemic had suddenly changed the previous day, he declared, “This is a pandemic. I felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic. All you had to do is look at other countries; I think now it’s in almost 120 countries all over the world. No, I’ve always viewed it as very serious. There was no difference yesterday from days before”:

The Fake News Media and their partner, the Democrat Party, is doing everything within its semi-considerable power (it used to be greater!) to inflame the CoronaVirus situation, far beyond what the facts would warrant. Surgeon General, “The risk is low to the average American.”
4:20 AM · Mar 9, 2020·Twitter


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Californians broadly trust state government on coronavirus, mistrust Trump, poll finds
> 
> 
> Approval of Gov. Newsom's response to the coronavirus crosses party lines; much else does not. Partisanship strongly shapes views of the pandemic.
> ...


You drunk?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2020)

messy said:


> as Trump fielded a question from a reporter about whether his “tone” on the pandemic had suddenly changed the previous day, he declared, “This is a pandemic. I felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic. All you had to do is look at other countries; I think now it’s in almost 120 countries all over the world. No, I’ve always viewed it as very serious. There was no difference yesterday from days before”:
> 
> The Fake News Media and their partner, the Democrat Party, is doing everything within its semi-considerable power (it used to be greater!) to inflame the CoronaVirus situation, far beyond what the facts would warrant. Surgeon General, “The risk is low to the average American.”
> 4:20 AM · Mar 9, 2020·Twitter


The risk is still low to average Americans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The risk is still low to average Americans.


Very low.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2020)

"I had a long talk with President Xi — for the people in this room — two nights ago, and he feels very confident.  He feels very confident. And he feels that, again, as I mentioned, by April or during the month of April, the heat, generally speaking, kills this kind of virus," _the president said during a White House meeting with governors__._


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

messy said:


> "I had a long talk with President Xi — for the people in this room — two nights ago, and he feels very confident.  He feels very confident. And he feels that, again, as I mentioned, by April or during the month of April, the heat, generally speaking, kills this kind of virus," _the president said during a White House meeting with governors__._


How is the virus reacting to warmer temps in the northern hemisphere as we approach summer?
Is it still on the rise, or are we seeing a similar pattern to other viruses like the flu?

Im asking you this because being as intelligent as you are, you must have some idea.


----------



## messy (May 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How is the virus reacting to warmer temps in the northern hemisphere as we approach summer?
> Is it still on the rise, or are we seeing a similar pattern to other viruses like the flu?
> 
> Im asking you this because being as intelligent as you are, you must have some idea.


I don't know, but I have an educated guess. Trump said it, right? So you have historical incontrovertible evidence that most everything he says about this virus has been wrong, correct? So that would inform us somewhat as to the likelihood that the statement is incorrect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know, but I have an educated guess. Trump said it, right? So you have historical incontrovertible evidence that most everything he says about this virus has been wrong, correct? So that would inform us somewhat as to the likelihood that the statement is incorrect.


Maybe I was wrong about you being intelligent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The risk is still low to average Americans.


It is a risk to those without a history of proper healthcare.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe I was wrong about you being intelligent.


I see we have that in common, we both judge someone's intelligence by whether or not they agree with us. Think about that one kemosabi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see we have that in common, we both judge someone's intelligence by whether or not they agree with us. Think about that one kemosabi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see we have that in common, we both judge someone's intelligence by whether or not they agree with us. Think about that one kemosabi.


Not exactly true.
I see some very intelligent people with differing political views than I.
They just fail to understand it.

A few do. very few.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

AP FACT CHECK: Trump cites a Biden apology but none offered
					

President Donald Trump stated falsely on Sunday that Democratic presidential rival Joe Biden apologized for calling him xenophobic in responding to the coronavirus pandemic.  Trump also played down the threat to meatpacking employees who are being called to work as infections run high.  TRUMP...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is a risk to those without a history of proper healthcare.


And proper diet, self control and a working mirror in the home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

George W. Bush Center Goes After Trump, Says We Need More Immigration During Pandemic
					

Wait, what?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Undercover Huber Shares New Strzok/Page Texts a U.S. Attorney Had to Bust in and Drag Out
					

Why were the ones on the right hidden until a U.S. Attorney had to bust in and drag them out?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Coming to a city near you.









						Police in Canada arrested a stormtrooper on Star Wars Day because she was carrying a plastic blaster
					

"...they got two 911 calls regarding a firearms complaint"




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

If Kavanaugh wasn't entitled to the benefit of the doubt in a "job interview," why is Biden?
					

Presumptions.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Now Grenell has weighed in on the issue. In a letter obtained by the Washington Examiner’s Byron York, Grenell has told Schiff the documents are going to be released no matter how many angry memos Schiff writes:



> Acting Director of National Intelligence Richard Grenell has sent a letter to chairman Adam Schiff notifying him that transcripts of all 53 interviews, over 6,000 pages in all, have been cleared for public release. “All of the transcripts, with our required redactions, can be released to the public without any concerns of disclosing classified material,” Grenell wrote to Schiff in a letter dated May 4.
> …
> In the letter, Grenell revealed that the 43 transcripts have been finished since June 2019. Schiff has been sitting on them all that time. Grenell said the final ten have just been finished as well. “I urge you to honor your previous public statements, and your committee’s unanimous vote on this matter, to release all 53 cleared transcripts to Members of Congress and the American public as soon as possible,” Grenell said. Just in case Schiff is still not interested, Grenell added, “I am also willing to release the transcripts directly from the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, as to ensure we comply with the unanimous and bipartisan vote to release the transcripts.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

Funny how the new extreme rightwing of the Republican party prefers quick, simple,  bumper sticker style messages, something easy to remember like "BENGHAZI!!!" "IRS!!!" "PIZZAGATE!!!" "OBAMA!!!!" "AOC!!!!" "HILLARY" "FALSEFLAG!!!!" you know, things that scare the piss out of them. In the future there we be a code word for everyone else "Trump". Like the rightwing code words that you all know, we will all know what that means and SMH.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now Grenell has weighed in on the issue. In a letter obtained by the Washington Examiner’s Byron York, Grenell has told Schiff the documents are going to be released no matter how many angry memos Schiff writes:













						Officials Say Coronavirus Researcher With "Significant Findings" Found Shot Dead
					

Police have yet to discern a motive.




					www.redstate.com
				





*Look at this above .....!*
*
United States Congress denied the " Virus " tests POTUS offered them.....tell me this
is NOT coincidental.....

The proper term is " Titer Test ".....and filthy scumbags like Adam Schiff, Nancy Pelosi and many many
others on BOTH sides of the isle DO NOT want the back tracing/dating done on their blood...
It will show they had the " Vaccine " well before Jan 2020.....*
*Think of it as " Carbon Dating " in a way.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

‘The Americans Are Coming Back Strongly’: Trump Moving To Reclaim U.S. Military Dominance In Asia | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘The Americans Are Coming Back Strongly’: Trump Moving To Reclaim U.S. Military Dominance In Asia | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All talk.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> Officials Say Coronavirus Researcher With "Significant Findings" Found Shot Dead
> 
> 
> Police have yet to discern a motive.
> ...



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*DEEPSTATE/CCP INVOLVEMENT TO HIDE THE TRUTH....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Adam Schiff Releases the Russia Investigation Transcripts, Now We Know Why He Hid Them
					

A lot of lying has just been exposed.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Adam Schiff Releases the Russia Investigation Transcripts, Now We Know Why He Hid Them
					

A lot of lying has just been exposed.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Jerry Nadler Is Outraged Over the Dismissal of the Flynn Case and No One Cares
					

They will need a shop-vac to clean up the mess before this is over




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Obama knew details of wiretapped Flynn phone calls, surprising top DOJ official in meeting with Biden, declassified docs show
					

President Obama was aware of the details of then-incoming national security adviser Michael Flynn's intercepted December 2016 phone calls with then-Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak, apparently surprising then-Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates, according to documents released Thursday as...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

DOJ Drops Michael Flynn Prosecution
					

The Department of Justice is reportedly dropping its prosecution of former National Security Adviser General Michael Flynn (Ret.).




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

So what lying cocksucker did this guy work for?

CORONAVIRUS
FLYNN FREE
RUSSIA HOAX EXPOSED
MISSION REOPEN USA
BIDEN SEX ASSAULT SCANDAL
CHINA TASK FORCE

*Transcript: James Clapper Admitted No Direct Evidence of Russia Collusion in 2017*





Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
JOEL B. POLLAK7 May 20202,513
7:01
Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper admitted to the House Intelligence Committee in July 2017 that he was not aware of any direct evidence of collusion between Russia and the Trump campaign.
In a closed-door session on July 17, 2017, Clapper told the committee: “I never saw any direct empirical evidence that the Trump campaign or someone in it was plotting/conspiring with the Russians to meddle with the election.”


Those comments reflect what Clapper toldNBC’s Chuck Todd on Meet the Press on March 5, 2017, when he said that the Intelligence Community assessment of Russian interference in the 2016 election did not include evidence of collusion with the Trump campaign.
But Clapper added that it “could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government.”
Clapper told the House Intelligence Committee that “anecdotal” evidence had emerged, such as people linked to the campaign talking to “the Russian ambassador on somebody that’s of Russian origin.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what lying cocksucker did this guy work for?
> 
> CORONAVIRUS
> FLYNN FREE
> ...


Little Adam Shit is folding like a lawn chair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Little Adam Shit is folding like a lawn chair.


It’s gonna be like dominos shortly, just in time for 2020.








						Michael Flynn Prosecutor Quits Case
					

Brandon Van Grack has withdrawn from the case against former National Security Adviser General Michael Flynn (Ret.).




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*



*Oh My......What's this about the " STANDARD HOTEL " ......and those Red Shoes....*







						#standardhotel hashtag on Twitter
					

See Tweets about #standardhotel on Twitter. See what people are saying and join the conversation.




					twitter.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Ed Henry Says Documents Richard Grenell Just Delivered To William Barr May Have Adam Schiff ‘Even More Panicked Right Now’
					

Ed Henry speculated that Adam Schiff




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258597538829152263


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

Obama knew details of wiretapped Flynn phone calls, surprising top DOJ official in meeting with Biden, declassified docs show
					

President Obama was aware of the details of then-incoming national security adviser Michael Flynn's intercepted December 2016 phone calls with then-Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak, apparently surprising then-Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates, according to documents released Thursday as...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)




----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

*First he starts with the shoe....*







*Then it progresses to the naked foot.....







Then it's hair sniffing....







Then it's the kissing.....( He's an equal opportunity Perv... )








Then it's the " Touching ".....








Which all leads to.....








HELL YES IT'S TRUE !!!!

AND YOU LIBS WANT HIM IN THE WHITE HOUSE.....YUK !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s gonna be like dominos shortly, just in time for 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better keep telling yourselves things like that fellas.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *First he starts with the shoe....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So she wants Biden out now but decades of reelection to congress was ok and two elections as VP didn't bother her?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it makes you feel better keep telling yourselves things like that fellas.


*" We " don't have to say a word....*
*The actions speak for themselves.....
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*PS: There's still time to switch parties....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *First he starts with the shoe....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Donald Trump often makes the news when it comes to his involvement with charities—but not for being philanthropic. For example, he's lied about donating to 9/11 charities, and he's been booed at a Catholic charity event. Now there are reports that in 1996, Donald Trump crashed a charity event and danced for cameras—and never donated a penny.

According to the _Washington Post_'s David Fahrenthold, who's done some of the best reporting this election, the Association to Benefit Children, a charity, held a 1996 ribbon-cutting at a nursery school serving children with AIDS in Manhattan. Bigwigs who had donated a lot of money, like then-Mayor Rudy Giuliani, former mayor David Dinkins, and Frank and Kathie Lee Gifford were in attendance. But there was another dude who showed up—despite not being a major donor. Guess who. 

"Nobody knew he was coming," another donor in attendance told the _Washington Post_. "There's this kind of ruckus at the door, and I don't know what was going on, and in comes Donald Trump. [He] just gets up on the podium and sits down." 

According to the charity's executive director, Donald Trump had never given a single dollar to the charity or the nursery school. But you know who did? The dude whose seat was stolen by Trump.









						Trump Crashed a Charity Event in 1996 for Kids With AIDS, Danced the Macarena, And Didn’t Donate a Cent
					

In 1996, Donald Trump crashed a charity event benefitting children with AIDS and danced the Macarena—but didn’t donate any money.




					www.complex.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

President Donald Trump must pay a $2 million judgment for improperly using his Trump Foundation charity to further his 2016 presidential campaign, a New York state judge ruled Thursday.

The order appears to bring to an end the New York attorney general's lawsuit against the president and three of his oldest children over the now-shuttered foundation, which the attorney general said had engaged in repeated wrongdoing.


“Our petition detailed a shocking pattern of illegality involving the Trump Foundation — including unlawful coordination with the Trump presidential campaign, repeated and willful self-dealing, and much more," then-Attorney General Barbara Underwood alleged in a statement late last year.









						Judge orders Trump to pay $2 million for misusing his foundation
					

The money raised "was used for Mr. Trump’s political campaign and disbursed by Mr. Trump’s campaign staff," the judge noted.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Rumors have circulated for years to the effect that U.S. President Donald Trump has paid off multiple sexual partners to undergo abortions after he impregnated them, and to sign nondisclosure agreements precluding them from discussing their involvement with him. One common form of this rumor holds that Trump may have paid as many as eight different women to undergo abortions.









						Did Trump Pay 8 Women to Have Abortions?
					

Rumor holds that Donald Trump has paid off multiple sexual partners to obtain abortions and sign nondisclosure agreements.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7096View attachment 7097


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

*Trump's* outstanding *debt* was at least $650 million in August 2016, in addition to an outstanding loan of $950 million to the Bank of China and Deutsche Bank (among other creditors) on 1290 Avenue of the Americas, in which *Trump* is a minority owner.









						Donald Trump’s Debt to China
					

The Chinese financial investments that end up funding Trump’s office buildings are the mirror image of the trade deficit that has cost the United States millions of jobs.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Republican candidate Donald Trump promised he would eliminate the nation’s debt in eight years. Instead, his budgets would add $8.3 trillion during that time. It would increase the U.S. debt to $28.5 trillion at the end of eight years, according to Trump's budget estimates.











						What You Need to Know About President Trump's Impact on the National Debt
					

The national debt under President Trump increased by almost 36% to $27 trillion in January 2020.




					www.thebalance.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

If you ask President Donald Trump, he isn’t racist. To the contrary, he’s repeatedly said that he’s “the least racist person that you’ve ever encountered.”

Trump’s actual record, however, tells a very different story.









						Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2020
					

Trump has repeatedly claimed he’s "the least racist person." His history suggests otherwise.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

Oh, This Keeps Getting Better: Former Obama Official Admits She Lied About Having Evidence of Russian Collusion
					

You all know this. It doesn’t even have to apply to a political situation. When someone tells a lie, and that lie is exposed, it all falls apart. Whether it




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump often makes the news when it comes to his involvement with charities—but not for being philanthropic. For example, he's lied about donating to 9/11 charities, and he's been booed at a Catholic charity event. Now there are reports that in 1996, Donald Trump crashed a charity event and danced for cameras—and never donated a penny.
> 
> According to the _Washington Post_'s David Fahrenthold, who's done some of the best reporting this election, the Association to Benefit Children, a charity, held a 1996 ribbon-cutting at a nursery school serving children with AIDS in Manhattan. Bigwigs who had donated a lot of money, like then-Mayor Rudy Giuliani, former mayor David Dinkins, and Frank and Kathie Lee Gifford were in attendance. But there was another dude who showed up—despite not being a major donor. Guess who.
> 
> ...


He believes that just his presence is donation enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Many liberals have said now and during the Franken saga that the Democratic Party has held itself to a ridiculous standard. Donald Trump has admitted on tape to what Reade accuses Biden of doing and still denies the accounts of more than 20 women who have accused him of sexual misconduct. And given that the goal of beating Trump is paramount this fall, some see dwelling on an accusation that has yet to be definitively proven as a damaging distraction.









						The agonizing story of Tara Reade
					

I started reporting on Tara Reade’s story a year ago. Here’s what I found, and where I’m stuck.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

“I moved on her, and I failed. I'll admit it,” said Trump in comments unearthed and reported by the _Washington Post_, which edited a videotape of the incident. "I did try and f— her. She was married."

"I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn't get there. And she was married," Trump continued, after saying he took the woman — who is identified only as "Nancy" in the tape — out furniture shopping.

The paper said Trump made the comments prior to appearing on the set of _Days of Our Lives_, where the real estate mogul made a cameo. And he was speaking with Billy Bush of _Access Hollywood_ in some of the comments. Trump was newly married to Melania Trump at the time.

At one point in the conversation, Trump and Bush reportedly discuss Trump's _Days of Our Lives_ co-star Arianne Zucker.

“I’ve got to use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her,” Trump was heard saying. “You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.” He then added, "And when you’re a star, they let you do it. Grab them by the p—y. You can do anything."


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2020)

I think China is very, you know, professionally run in the sense that they have everything under control I really believe they are going to have it under control fairly soon. You know in April, supposedly, it dies with the hotter weather. And that's a beautiful date to look forward to. But China I can tell you is working very hard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *First he starts with the shoe....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be able to look past his perversions, almost every politician has them.
My problem with Joe is that first of all, he's obviously senile, and second, he's never had a real job outside of government. (at least in the last 50 years)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I think China is very, you know, professionally run in the sense that they have everything under control I really believe they are going to have it under control fairly soon. You know in April, supposedly, it dies with the hotter weather. And that's a beautiful date to look forward to. But China I can tell you is working very hard.


I agree.
Too bad they are a communist country.
They have so much potential.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

Attorney General Barr says what Michael Flynn did "was not a crime"
					

Attorney General William Barr, in an exclusive interview with CBS News' Catherine Herridge, explains the decision to move to dismiss charges against former National Security Adviser Michael Flynn.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many liberals have said now and during the Franken saga that the Democratic Party has held itself to a ridiculous standard.


You are worse off than I thought, Frankenstein and ridiculous standard should not be used in the same sentence, at least the way you meant it.


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 324616, member: 1707"








/QUOTE


*Really.......you had to post a photo-shopped picture in an attempt to get a rise....*

*That's his daughter you SICK FUCK !





*

*I knew there was something deeply wrong with your " Infucked " brain.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 324616, member: 1707"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the first photo shopped picture you have seen in these forums? lil joe would never do that, nor would you or the dropout right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

It’s nice to finally find out the truth about this POS, this might just be fun.








						Jonathan Turley Rips Apart Obama's 'Leaked' Statement About the DOJ and Flynn, and It's Glorious
					

Drops him, big time...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Transcripts Show Either Andrew McCabe or James Clapper Lied About Obama-Flynn Briefing
					

Contradictions that can't be reconciled exist.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

It Never Ends: Now MSNBC Suggests Vladimir Putin Was Behind DOJ Dropping Case Against Michael Flynn | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Bill Barr: 'Very Concerned' Mueller ‘Ignored’ Evidence of Russian Disinfo in Steele Dossier
					

It's all being unraveled...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

John Podesta Told Lawmakers Payment for Steele dossier Was Split 50-50 Between DNC and Campaign
					

Even CNN found it "crazy" that the campaign's manager and the chairwoman of the DNC denied knowing about this transaction.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

John Podesta Told Lawmakers Payment for Steele dossier was Split 50-50 Between DNC and Campaign
Posted at 8:32 am on May 10, 2020 by Elizabeth Vaughn
Share

Tweet





FILE – In this Nov. 19, 2014 file photo, John Podesta speaks in Washington. Poring through tranches of private, stolen emails from Hillary Clinton’s campaign is fast becoming a grinding daily ritual in Washington. As of Tuesday, Oct. 25, 2016, the WikiLeaks organization has published more than 31,000 emails from the accounts of John Podesta, chairman of Clinton’s presidential campaign. (AP Photo/Manuel Balce Ceneta, File)



On October 24, 2017, it was disclosed that the DNC and the Clinton campaign had paid Fusion GPS through the Perkins Coie law firm to create the dossier. This disclosure was made by the firm’s general counsel in the letter below.



On October 26, 2017, CNN reported “three sources familiar with the matter” had told them that in private discussions with congressional investigators, both 2016 Clinton campaign manager John Podesta and former DNC chairwoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz had “denied any knowledge about an arrangement to pay for opposition research on President Donald Trump.”
One of the sources told CNN, “The interviews happened before this week’s disclosure that the Clinton campaign and DNC paid for the research. Senate investigators may seek to further question the two top Democrats and dig deeper on the origins of the so-called Trump dossier.”


Even CNN found it “crazy” that the campaign’s manager and the chairwoman of the DNC denied knowing about this transaction.
They wrote that it was standard operating procedure to keep the details of opposition research from the candidate.


> This gives the candidate plausible deniability about what is one of the most important, least understood and most maligned elements of modern campaigns.
> But there has to be _someone_ in the campaign — at a very high level — who is aware of everything the campaign is doing. That includes whether and when a law firm being paid by the campaign is, in turn, using campaign dollars to fund an opposition research effort.


Mark Elias, a partner at Perkins, Coie, represented both the DNC and the Clinton campaign. In April 2016, he hired Fusion GPS on their behalf.


Prior to April 2016, Fusion GPS had been commissioned by the _Washington Free Beacon_ to provide opposition research on candidate Donald Trump. In April, the _Free Beacon_ ended their relationship with Fusion and the firm’s founder, Glenn Simpson, approached Elias to see if he might be interested in continuing the research.


He was.
Podesta testified under oath before the House Intelligence Committee on December 4, 2017. He told lawmakers that the cost of the infamous Steele dossier had been split 50-50 between the Clinton campaign and the DNC. As mentioned, we learned on October 24, 2017 that the Clinton campaign and the DNC had paid for this research, however it was reported that the campaign paid $1 million and the DNC paid the balance. The total was said to be approximately $12 million. Now, we’re finding out it had been a 50-50 split.
(It’s worth noting that the Clinton campaign had previously bailed out a nearly bankrupt DNC and afterward, essentially controlled it.)


From the John Podesta transcript released on May 7:


> Rep. Brad Wenstrup (R-OH): You previously had been represented by someone with Perkins Coie when you have been before us before.
> Wenstrup: Mr. Elias. Okay. So you know Mr. Elias and have known him for some time. Let’s go back to the Senate hearing, which I think was being referred to before. And that was September 18th, as I’ve been told. ls that correct? Does that ring a bell or sound close?
> Podesta: Yes.
> Wenstrup: And you testified then you did not know who paid Fusion GPS.
> Podesta: I don’t have a transcript in front of me. I don’t know that that was the precise question. I think that I only learned subsequently that _the payments were made through Perkins Coie, 50 percent from the campaign, 50 percent from the DNC._ I didn’t know that at the time I was before the Senate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

*WATCH: Sen. Mazie Hirono Sounds the Alarm on Trump's Judicial Success*
Beth Baumann | May 10, 2020 10:05 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Susan Walsh_

Sen. Mazie Hirono (D-HI) is a little late to the party. She is just now figuring out that one of President Donald Trump's most successful acts has been the number of judges that have been placed on our courts, particularly on the circuit court level. He made a pact with Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY), whose motto is to "leave no vacancy behind," and it has paid off big time for conservatives.



After months and months of successful appointments in the Senate, Hirono is _finally _figuring out the goal: for Republicans to nominate and appoint judges with a conservative bent.

"Trump has already appointed 25 percent – I think at least 25 percent of the circuit court judges – and 20 percent of _all _the judges in the federal judiciary for lifetime positions," Hirono said in a video to her constituents. "And he wants all these people in place because he would like judges who are going to, pretty much, be on his ideological page."

"Now let me tie that, once again, to the D.C. Circuit. Very important because this is a circuit that is going to make decisions based on Trump's tax returns, based on whether or not Congress can issue subpoenas that can be enforced," she explained. "This is the court that is going to deal with so many of the issues and the decisions of the Trump administration that will be challenged."


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the first photo shopped picture you have seen in these forums? lil joe would never do that, nor would you or the dropout right?


*A. I have NEVER posted a “ photoshopped “ picture I generated on this forum....*
*B. Unless I dove into the pixel structure of each and every jpeg image, there’s no 
way of knowing if they have been manipulated....you kinda have to trust your gut and
the source......so the valid answer is Yes it could happen, and I quite possibly have posted*
*multitudes of pictures knowingly and unknowingly that others have “ manipulated “......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

This clown talking about the rule of law makes as munch sense as you people talking about science, none what so ever.








						Obama rallies his former staffers for Biden:"The rule of law is at risk"
					

Time to panic yet?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

Fake News Alert: NBC Deceptively Edits AG Barr's Comments on Michael Flynn Decision
					

UPDATE:NBC's Meet the Press regrets "the error."You’re correct. Earlier today, we inadvertently and inaccurately cut short a video clip of an interview with AG Barr before offering commentary and analysis.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

Gowdy Identifies Reporters Who Allegedly Peddled Misleading Adam Schiff Leaks
					

Trey Gowdy named reporters from Politico and CNN who he claims peddled leaks from Adam Schiff in the Russia probe.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Obama reveals himself as an appalling legal ignoramus
					

It has always been a lie that Barack Obama was a distinguished constitutional law scholar, a professor of law at the University of Chicago.In fact, he was a lecturer brought in to teach a class on his theories of race and law, and he neve...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Investigation Into Origins Of Russia Probe Going ‘Full Throttle’
					

The investigation into the origins of the Russia-collusion probe continues “full throttle” as U.S. Attorney for Connecticut John Durham is joined by U.S.




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259865012732145664


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

Only THIS moron could come up with "*The Inevitable New The Inevitable Trump Mocking Thread*".  Nice grammar, libtard.


----------



## espola (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 7134  Only THIS moron could come up with "*The Inevitable New The Inevitable Trump Mocking Thread*".  Nice grammar, libtard.


On a previous incarnation(s) of this forum, I started a  thread titled The Inevitable Trump-Mocking Thread back in 2016 after t had announced his run down the golden escalator before a cheering throng of paid extras, After one of the computer memory brushfires that wiped out all the current and past content, 5Nos beat me to creating an inevitable new thread.


----------



## espola (May 11, 2020)

And the President committed another felony today.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

espola said:


> On a previous incarnation(s) of this forum, I started a  thread titled The Inevitable Trump-Mocking Thread back in 2016 after t had announced his run down the golden escalator before a cheering throng of paid extras, After one of the computer memory brushfires that wiped out all the current and past content, 5Nos beat me to creating an inevitable new thread.


Yeah... he's an illiterate dumb fuck.  What were you hoping to add with that observation?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

espola said:


> And the President committed another felony today.


What are you upset about now?


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This clown talking about the rule of law makes as munch sense as you people talking about science, none what so ever.
> https://hotair.com/archives/karen-townsend/2020/05/10/obama-rallies-former-staffers-bid





The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... he's an illiterate dumb fuck.  What were you hoping to add with that observation?


Did you not have your covfefe this morning?   Are are you upset that Trump didn't win the "Noble" prize?   Maybe he should take that up with the White House "Council".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Did you not have your covfefe this morning?   Are are you upset that Trump didn't win the "Noble" prize?   Maybe he should take that up with the White House "Council".


I'm not upset, you geezer, I asked Espy what he/she/it is upset about.  Wait... you're not Pap Smear Biden in disguise, are you?  I'm starting to see some familiar patterns in you.  You have hair plugs, think you're running for the senate and can't distinguish your wife from your sister?


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not upset, you geezer, I asked Espy what he/she/it is upset about.  Wait... you're not Pap Smear Biden in disguise, are you?  I'm starting to see some familiar patterns in you.  You have hair plugs, think you're running for the senate and can't distinguish your wife from your sister?


LOL, there you go again with the hair jokes.  Honestly, considering your leader I think I’d shy away from those...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Did you not have your covfefe this morning?   Are are you upset that Trump didn't win the "Noble" prize?   Maybe he should take that up with the White House "Council".


Please listen to this dumb fuck and tell me he is Ivy material, I bet he didn’t even make it through high school.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Did you not have your covfefe this morning?   Are are you upset that Trump didn't win the "Noble" prize?   Maybe he should take that up with the White House "Council".



*Hey " Imatiredcrackaddict " you get a bad batch.....*

*Your gibberish is on a new level today....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

espola said:


> And the President committed another felony today.


 Did someone that matters say that?
Maybe Mr Barr?


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please listen to this dumb fuck and tell me he is Ivy material, I bet he didn’t even make it through high school.


LOL, you’re REALLY grasping at straws now.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

Our calm, intelligent, uniting leader.
Yeah, he's gonna get re-elected...









						Trump Storms Out Of Coronavirus Briefing After Female Reporters Challenge Him
					

The abrupt ending came after Trump told a reporter of Asian descent to "ask China" her question about COVID-19.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Nonononono (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... he's an illiterate dumb fuck.  What were you hoping to add with that observation?


How munch do you think of Racist Joe’s grammar, Meat Flaps?


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> How munch do you think of Racist Joe’s grammar, Meat Flaps?
> View attachment 7138


Hahahaha! "The Outlaw." What a witty moniker!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, you’re REALLY grasping at straws now.


Did you listen to the babbling fool?
His vocabulary is not that of an educated individual.
Stuttering like an idiot.
He needs his prompter.
You gotta see that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Shits gettin real.


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you listen to the babbling fool?
> His vocabulary is not that of an educated individual.
> Stuttering like an idiot.
> He needs his prompter.
> You gotta see that.


Obama graduated magna cum laude from Harvard Law School, was elected President of the Harvard Law Review, and wrote 2 best selling books.  Yeah, he has the vocabulary of an educated individual.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shits gettin real.


You sound like nono


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Obama graduated magna cum laude from Harvard Law School, was elected President of the Harvard Law Review, and wrote 2 best selling books.  Yeah, he has the vocabulary of an educated individual.


Affirmative Action.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound like nono


Let’s see the cocksuckers grades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Obama graduated magna cum laude from Harvard Law School, was elected President of the Harvard Law Review, and wrote 2 best selling books.  Yeah, he has the vocabulary of an educated individual.


He didn’t write shit.


----------



## Nonononono (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He didn’t write shit.


You don’t write munch either.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please listen to this dumb fuck and tell me he is Ivy material, I bet he didn’t even make it through high school.



*When the reporters who did do their research and TRIED to find students *
*who attended his classes....they came up with big fat ZERO's...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

*Trump Cutting Retirement Investment Ties Between U.S. And Chinese Equities*
By  Ryan SaavedraDailyWire.com





President Donald Trump is cutting investment ties between the United States and Chinese equities, according to a letter from national security adviser Robert O’Brien and National Economic Council Chair Larry Kudlow to U.S. Labor Secretary Eugene Scalia.

“It has come to our attention that billions of dollars from our federal employees’ retirement funds in the Thrift Savings Plan (TSP) will soon be invested in Chinese companies,” reads the letter, which was first obtained by Fox Business. “This action would expose the retirement funds to significant and unnecessary economic risk, and it would channel federal employees’ money to companies that present significant national security and humanitarian concerns because they operate in violation of U.S. sanction laws and assist the Chinese Government’s efforts to build its military and oppress religious minorities.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

Feds Arrest Professor For Allegedly Hiding Funding From Communist China. Another Professor Pleads Guilty To Similar Charge. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

This just in, Obama is a lying piece of shit.


Obama Claimed Flynn Dismissal Is ‘Unprecedented,’ But He’s Conveniently Left Out What He Did Himself and It’s Not Good
Posted at 5:30 pm on May 11, 2020 by Nick Arama
Share

Tweet





FILE – In this Sept. 21, 2018, file photo, former President Barack Obama speaks as he campaigns in support of Pennsylvania candidates in Philadelphia. Obama is expanding his influence ahead of November’s midterm elections. On Oct. 1, he released a second slate of endorsements for Democrats running for offices ranging from local to national, bringing the total to more than 300. (AP Photo/Matt Rourke, File)
In a ‘leaked’ phone conversation at the end of last week, Barack Obama, claimed that the “rule of law was at risk” because Attorney General Bill Barr’s Department of Justice dared to rectify the great injustice of the case against Gen. Michael Flynn by dismissing the charges.



Barr said there was no legitimate investigation behind the interview of Flynn, that it was a “perjury trap” meant to target him without any criminal rationale for doing so. Barr explained how there was no problem with Flynn’s contact with the Russian ambassador. That the FBI knew everything said on the call and that there was nothing improper said on it.
Obama called this “unprecedented,” falsely claiming that Flynn had been charged with perjury.

“The news over the last 24 hours I think has been somewhat downplayed — about the Justice Department dropping charges against Michael Flynn,” Obama said. “And the fact that there is no precedent that anybody can find for someone who has been charged with perjury just getting off scot-free. That’s the kind of stuff where you begin to get worried that basic — not just institutional norms — but our basic understanding of rule of law is at risk. And when you start moving in those directions, it can accelerate pretty quickly as we’ve seen in other places.”
As we previously reported, Jonathan Turley ripped his argument apart, including observing it had in fact previously been done under the Obama Justice Department.




> The Justice Department has dismissed cases in the past including the Stevens case.That was requested by President Obama’s own Attorney General Eric Holder for the same reason: misconduct by prosecutors. It was done before the same judge, Judge Sullivan. How is that for precedent?
> — Jonathan Turley (@JonathanTurley) May 9, 2020


So much for unprecedented.
But we also wanted to add a couple of other points and note another parallel.
As he was going out the door, Obama himself pardoned a general in 2017 for pleading guilty to charges of lying to the FBI. Not only that, it was one of his own “team.”
From PJ Media: 


> Cartwright served as vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff under Obama, and was “a key member of Mr. Obama’s national security team in his first term and earned a reputation as the president’s favorite general,” according to the New York Times. Cartwright had leaked classified information regarding Iran’s nuclear program to the media and lied to FBI officials investigating those leaks. He faced up to two years in prison before Obama pardoned him.
> General Cartwright left government in 2011. The leak investigation that ensnared him began in June 2012, when David E. Sanger, a reporter for The New York Times, published a book, “Confront and Conceal,” and an article in The Times that described Operation Olympic Games, an American-Israeli covert effort to sabotage Iranian nuclear centrifuges with a computer virus. F.B.I. agents came to believe that General Cartwright had also been a source for a February 2012 Newsweek article that discussed cyberattacks against Iran.
> But when F.B.I. agents interviewed the retired general about the book and articles, he initially lied about his discussions with the journalists, according to a government sentencing memo.
> The memo said the agents showed the general emails that contradicted his account, and he passed out and was hospitalized. Several days later, when the interview resumed, he changed his account of the discussions.


Cartwright was not charged with leaking but only with lying. But it was obviously a material “lie” to try to deceive the FBI, with an actual real criminal predicate for going after him and no FBI effort to entrap him, unlike the Flynn case.


----------



## espola (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What are you upset about now?


“You know what the crime is, the crime is very obvious to everybody.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Our calm, intelligent, uniting leader.
> Yeah, he's gonna get re-elected...
> 
> 
> ...


The Democrats will see to that....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please listen to this dumb fuck and tell me he is Ivy material, I bet he didn’t even make it through high school.


His phenomenal speaking kind of takes a boot to the balls without a teleprompter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Our calm, intelligent, uniting leader.
> Yeah, he's gonna get re-elected...
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, Methy, you think Huff and Puff Post is a real media source, don't you?  I already reminded you that Trump doesn't tolerate obnoxious reporters repeating disrespectful questions over and over again.  She'll find herself in the parking lot soon.  Acosta kept that seat warm.  Remember?


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you listen to the babbling fool?
> His vocabulary is not that of an educated individual.
> Stuttering like an idiot.
> He needs his prompter.
> You gotta see that.


*Cocaine and other substance abuse “ can “ lead to disjointed sentence *
*formulation......synaptic activity is affected in various ways from longterm
usage of many types of chemicals.....just look at all of the homeless and
the destruction they have brought upon themselves by longterm usage
of these “ substances “.......
I feel that his early years of abuse, ( just like Bill Clinton and George W Bush
have a past history of substance abuse ) has led to his current speaking condition....
If you watch his old videos, he could wax eloquently and fast, not now.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> “You know what the crime is, the crime is very obvious to everybody.”


Yeah... I know what he said and meant.  What felony did he commit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> How munch do you think of Racist Joe’s grammar, Meat Flaps?
> View attachment 7138


How munch?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Hahahaha! "The Outlaw." What a witty moniker!


Messy... what a jock sniffing abortion.


----------



## Nonononono (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How munch?


Yes, munch.  Shall I provide the author of this new element of our lexicon?  After all, you wouldn’t want to be anything less than fair and balanced in your criticism of mangled wordsmiths, right?


----------



## Nonononono (May 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This clown talking about the rule of law makes as munch sense as you people talking about science, none what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As munch sense as you do, clown.


----------



## Imtired (May 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Yes, munch.  Shall I provide the author of this new element of our lexicon?  After all, you wouldn’t want to be anything less than fair and balanced in your criticism of mangled wordsmiths, right?


Oh snap!


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> As munch sense as you do, clown.


*Hey Bob......Lying Bob......*
*Former President Barrack Hussain Obama was " Deeply " involved in the 
destruction of Gen Micheal Flynn, he was " Deeply " involved in the targeting
of a duly elected and now sitting President....These are TREASONOUS ACTS....
The whole lot of them are now under a Criminal Investigation......
Even stuttering Joe just admitted to such on Little George Staphylococcus's 
show this am......
They cannot get out of this one....and you can post ALL the childish crap you 
want on this and other forums, but you will NOT stop the TRUTH from being
exposed and being CRIMINALLY PROSECUTED...!!!

From the very onset of your vile character remarks as " Tony Clifton " til now
you have attempted to run cover for the Democrats Criminal Actions on this*
*Forum and a previous version of it......

You cannot stop the TRUTH from coming out.....*
*I am a patient person and so is the TRUTH....
You are a TOOL for the Criminal Party known as the DNC.....

Change your position now and accept the fact that you have 
supported a CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE that's ultimate goal is 
the destruction of AMERICA ...A PLACE WHERE FREEDOM WAS CULTIVATED...!
*
*AMERICA WILL SURVIVE......YOUR KIND WILL NOT....! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bob......Lying Bob......*
> *Former President Barrack Hussain Obama was " Deeply " involved in the
> destruction of Gen Micheal Flynn, he was " Deeply " involved in the targeting
> of a duly elected and now sitting President....These are TREASONOUS ACTS....
> ...


Blah, blah, blah . . . blah, blah, blah


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

What happens to these idiots when Trump is gone? Do they return to their online militias?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2020)

What happens to these idiots when Trump is gone? Do they return to their Antifa militias?


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah . . . blah, blah, blah



*Is your name " Bob ".....you having problems enunciating it in writing *

*Blah Blah Blah Blab Blob Blob...Bob......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What happens to these idiots when Trump is gone? Do they return to their Antifa militias?


You do know that if there were no rightwing radical neo Nazis and those that condone them, like you, there would be no Antifa. You consistently bash those that would resist fascism but never a peep about the fascist themselves. In this case there is no middle ground, you either march with them or against them. Did you like that trump pardoned Eddie Gallagher? Anything goes in war right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> What happens to these idiots when Trump is gone? Do they return to their online militias?


The real question is what will your news shows talk about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> As munch sense as you do, clown.


Hey.
Do you think Harvard should give that dumb fucking illiterate Obama his tuition back?
Never mind, pretty sure he didn’t pay his own way. Ever.


----------



## messy (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know that if there were no rightwing radical neo Nazis and those that condone them, like you, there would be no Antifa. You consistently bash those that would resist fascism but never a peep about the fascist themselves. In this case there is no middle ground, you either march with them or against them. Did you like that trump pardoned Eddie Gallagher? Anything goes in war right?


Lion doesn't like the term anti-Fascist. It runs contrary to his beliefs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> His phenomenal speaking kind of takes a boot to the balls without a teleprompter.


I am sure he would be fun to have a beer with, just as long as I was buying.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion doesn't like the term anti-Fascist. It runs contrary to his beliefs.


*You do understand yurafacecystatopaneck........*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh snap!


Was that your hip, grandma?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

messy said:


> What happens to these idiots when Trump is gone? Do they return to their online militias?


I guess we have 4-1/2 more years to ponder, jock sniffer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know that if there were no rightwing radical neo Nazis and those that condone them, like you, there would be no Antifa. You consistently bash those that would resist fascism but never a peep about the fascist themselves. In this case there is no middle ground, you either march with them or against them. Did you like that trump pardoned Eddie Gallagher? Anything goes in war right?


Do you morons know how many people Oblamy pardoned?  Gosh... I sure hope they vote for Pap Smear Joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you morons know how many people Oblamy pardoned?  Gosh... I sure hope they vote for Pap Smear Joe.


So again, you can't/ won't answer the question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

***Live Updates*** CA-25, WI-07, Nebraska Election Results
					

In Wisconsin, Republicans, in a special election, are favored to keep the seat vacated by former Rep. Sean Duffy. In California, Republican Mike Garcia will look to defeat Democrat Christy Smith in a special election and flip the seat, which was held by disgraced former Democrat Rep. Katie Hill...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (May 13, 2020)

The tax returns are gonna be fun to see. How much $ does he owe the Putin people?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

That wraps it up.  Another demotard says Biden is innocent.  Women are liars if they accuse a demotard.  Nothing to investigate.  Case closed. 









						Schumer calls Biden denial of Tara Reade assault allegation ‘sufficient’
					

The Senate minority leader’s comments continue a pattern of top Democrats standing by the former vice president heading into the election.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So again, you can't/ won't answer the question.


What question did you ask me, Husky?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

messy said:


> The tax returns are gonna be fun to see. How much $ does he owe the Putin people?


You'll never see his tax returns.  They aren't your business.  They're his business.


----------



## Imtired (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Was that your hip, grandma?


Sure sweetie!


----------



## Imtired (May 13, 2020)

Howard Stern articulates perfectly the irony of those who are Trump’s most ardent supporters, they are the types Trump would want nothing to do with in real life.  Those whose approval he craves (famous, Hollywood) have turned their backs on him and left him with those he would be mortified to associate with. 

”...the oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most.”

“The people who are voting for Trump for the most part … he wouldn’t even let them in a f–king hotel,” said Stern, adding that Trump would be “disgusted by them.”

“Go to Mar-a-Lago, see if there’s any people who look like you,” he said. “I’m talking to you in the audience.  

Stern continued, “The Trump voter who idolizes the guy, he despises you.”


----------



## messy (May 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Howard Stern articulates perfectly the irony of those who are Trump’s most ardent supporters, they are the types Trump would want nothing to do with in real life.  Those whose approval he craves (famous, Hollywood) have turned their backs on him and left him with those he would be mortified to associate with.
> 
> ”...the oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most.”
> 
> ...


That's so funny and true, but sort of irrelevant. They worship him the way people would worship a king. They are adoring throngs who, of course, know he would never stoop to their level...except in his dietary choices.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

messy said:


> That's so funny and true, but sort of irrelevant. They worship him the way people would worship a king. They are adoring throngs who, of course, know he would never stoop to their level...except in his dietary choices.



*Donald J. Trump is a duly elected President.....Nothing more, Nothing less..*
*
You use the above rhetoric to sow the seeds of division because YOU and YOURS have
no message, no plan, no CANDIDATE .....!

Go ahead and continue to poke the AMERICAN CITIZENRY and see what happens when you've 
over centered .......You have no FUCKING IDEA what lays in store if you and yours continue*
*the destructive actions/course you have chosen.....!*


----------



## Imtired (May 13, 2020)

messy said:


> That's so funny and true, but sort of irrelevant. They worship him the way people would worship a king. They are adoring throngs who, of course, know he would never stoop to their level...except in his dietary choices.


True, though I think some actually believe the feelings are mutual.  The middle aged, overweight Trump women wearing tshirts with an arrow pointed to their crotch and the words “Trump can touch my ...”.   Just makes me cringe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Howard Stern articulates perfectly the irony of those who are Trump’s most ardent supporters, they are the types Trump would want nothing to do with in real life.  Those whose approval he craves (famous, Hollywood) have turned their backs on him and left him with those he would be mortified to associate with.
> 
> ”...the oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most.”
> 
> ...


Right after Howard Stern married a model half his age, and needed people to pay for a subscription, he became a libtard pussy.  He's every bit the phony that Jimmy Kimmel is.  No surprise they're good buddies.  Both trashed everyone, especially women, until they realized the sheep won't line their pockets if they're honest.  Howard also used to be a good friend of Donald Trump's.  Had him on the show all the time.  Just like wealthy Hollywood elites, though... they HAVE to pretend they care about the masses.  Who is going to see their movies and concerts if they don't?  

And what you continue to overlook is not that everyone loves Trump... it's that everyone realizes what a piece of shit party the liberals have become.  It started with not being able to accept the 2016 results... then it became constant butthurt over everything Trump said or did... finally evolving into complete mental illness in dreaming up moronic policies to gain voters.  Your own party is the problem; not Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

messy said:


> That's so funny and true, but sort of irrelevant. They worship him the way people would worship a king. They are adoring throngs who, of course, know he would never stoop to their level...except in his dietary choices.


Worship a king?  Is that anything like Schumer, Pelosi and Feinstein saying Biden is innocent of sexual assault because he says so?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What question did you ask me, Husky?


Do you approve trump pardoning war criminals and usurping the authority of military law?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Worship a king?  Is that anything like Schumer, Pelosi and Feinstein saying Biden is innocent of sexual assault because he says so?


Were you trying to make sense or just another angry babble like always?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you approve trump pardoning war criminals and usurping the authority of military law?


I've never been in a war, so I'd be cautious about judging those that have.  2nd, I don't have all the details on what took place.  I know he did some things, like take photos, which I find excessively uncalled for, but have heard is common.  As for pardoning, I think it should rarely, if ever, happen... whether it's Obama or Trump.  We have a process and usurping it, to me, defeats and undermines it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were you trying to make sense or just another angry babble like always?


The point is you losers continue to be hypocrites.  You wonder why people follow Trump but take no issue with the leaders of your own political party. 

Why don't YOU try answering a question for once?  You okay with Schumer, Pelosi and Feinstein saying they believe Biden and him denying it is good enough for them?


----------



## espola (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've never been in a war, so I'd be cautious about judging those that have.  2nd, I don't have all the details on what took place.  I know he did some things, like take photos, which I find excessively uncalled for, but have heard is common.  As for pardoning, I think it should rarely, if ever, happen... whether it's Obama or Trump.  We have a process and usurping it, to me, defeats and undermines it.


He was turned in by members of his own platoon, and it wasn't the first time he had gotten trouble for similar behavior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Howard Stern articulates perfectly the irony of those who are Trump’s most ardent supporters, they are the types Trump would want nothing to do with in real life.  Those whose approval he craves (famous, Hollywood) have turned their backs on him and left him with those he would be mortified to associate with.
> 
> ”...the oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most.”
> 
> ...


Perfect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Howard Stern articulates perfectly the irony of those who are Trump’s most ardent supporters, they are the types Trump would want nothing to do with in real life.  Those whose approval he craves (famous, Hollywood) have turned their backs on him and left him with those he would be mortified to associate with.
> 
> ”...the oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most.”
> 
> ...


How black do you think Martha’s Vineyard is?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

espola said:


> He was turned in by members of his own platoon, and it wasn't the first time he had gotten trouble for similar behavior.


Yep... I read that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The point is you losers continue to be hypocrites.  You wonder why people follow Trump but take no issue with the leaders of your own political party.
> 
> Why don't YOU try answering a question for once?  You okay with Schumer, Pelosi and Feinstein saying they believe Biden and him denying it is good enough for them?


No.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No.


Good.  Then at the very least you recognize why Trump gets some of the support he does... just like I recognize why he gets some of the criticism he does.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 7165


Trump = photoshop
Biden = rape kit


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump = photoshop
> Biden = rape kit


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7166



Your point?


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your point?
> 
> View attachment 7167 View attachment 7168 View attachment 7170


You forgot this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You forgot this one.
> View attachment 7171


Is it possible to rape a porn star?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

CBS: Look at all the people who requested to unmask Flynn -- including one Joe Biden
					

The Power of politicization.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

“Today we received a list of individuals who requested the unmasking of Lt. General Michael Flynn and others who received access to that information. The officials listed should confirm whether they reviewed this information, why they asked for it and what they did with it, and answer many other questions that have been raised by recent revelations," the senators released in a statement. "We are making this public because the American people have a right to know what happened. We commend Acting DNI Grenell and Attorney General Barr for their transparency and responsiveness. Our investigation of these matters has been ongoing for years, and as information finally comes to light, our focus on these issues is even more important now."

"The records are one step forward in an important effort to get to the bottom of what the Obama administration did during the Russia investigation and to Lt. General Flynn. We will continue to review this information and push for additional relevant disclosures until we are satisfied that the American people know the full truth,” the statement continues.

Earlier today Grassley and Johnson sent a letter to Attorney General Bill Barr and Acting DNI Grenell requesting the names be released. There are 39 names, some are redacted.


Here are some of them:

-Vice President Joe Biden - One request January 12, 2017

-FBI Director James Comey - One request December 15, 2016

-Director of National Intelligence James Clapper - Three requests

-CIA Director John Brennan - Two requests - December 14-15, 2016

-U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Samantha Power - Seven requests: November 30, 2016 -December 2, 7, 14, 23, 2016, January 11, 2017

-Obama Chief of Staff Dennis McDonough - One request January 5, 2017

-Deputy Director of National Intelligence for Intelligence Integration Michael Dempsey - One request January 7, 2017

-U.S Ambassador to Russia John Tefft - December 16, 2016

-U.S. Ambassador to Turkey Ambassador Barr - December 28, 2016

-Secretary of the Treasury Jacob Lew - Two requests December 14, 2016 and January 12, 2017

-Acting Assistant Secretary Treasury Arthur McGlynn December 14, 2016

-Principal Deputy Director of National Intelligence Stephanie O'Sullivan - One request January 7, 2017


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You forgot this one.
> View attachment 7171


And?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it possible to rape a porn star?


Well, technically Joe, if you're a demotard... you know the female body can reject penetration by not cooperating.


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?    View attachment 7172


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7174


I'm not sure you're winning this competition.


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not sure you're winning this competition.
> 
> View attachment 7175


Are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good.  Then at the very least you recognize why Trump gets some of the support he does... just like I recognize why he gets some of the criticism he does.


No I won't answer a question until you have.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

A peek into idiotville . . . 









						Trump and right-wing media distract from bad virus news with alternate reality
					

A version of this article first appeared in the "Reliable Sources" newsletter.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No I won't answer a question until you have.


You already answered it.  Did you forget?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Are you?
> View attachment 7176


I'd say so.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A peek into idiotville . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... a Trump hit piece from CNN.  What a wild, never-saw-that-coming fucking revelation!  I mean, WHO KNEW the libtard bible would reprint a story from an entity called "reliable sources".  Fuck, THOSE guys are always right and been around FOREVER.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you approve trump pardoning war criminals and usurping the authority of military law?



*Hell yes...!*
*
Anything " Trump " does is Golden......

Anything the Democrats do is " Rat Shit ".....
*
*Ahhhhhh.......Simply Amazing...!






*


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 325955, member: 2987"







/QUOTE

*Hey Bob......Yoooohooooo....Bob....Where's " Jeffery's " right hand.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hell yes...!*
> 
> *Anything " Trump " does is Golden......
> 
> ...


Like his golden shower at the Moscow Hilton?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Like his golden shower at the Moscow Hilton?


Have you ever been pissed on that you can remember?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You already answered it.  Did you forget?


I said no when you asked if I would answer a question. You certainly are slow.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I said no when you asked if I would answer a question. You certainly are slow.


I asked if you supported libtard leaders accepting Pap Smear Joe's denial and you said "no".  You should probably stick with that.  It's the first time you didn't appear mentally ill here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I asked if you supported libtard leaders accepting Pap Smear Joe's denial and you said "no".  You should probably stick with that.  It's the first time you didn't appear mentally ill here.


I answered your first question, not the second . . . but you help yourself to a reality of your own making if you wish, like always.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

"Where is the wall?  Trump said he was going to build the wall.  Where is it?  Where is the wall?  He never keeps his promises."  - Libtards









						Border wall construction plows through southwestern US undeterred by COVID-19
					

Construction on President Donald Trump's border wall continues undeterred amid the coronavirus pandemic, and while progress extending fortifications along the border is minimal, the impact of upgraded steel barricades is felt by both Border Patrol agents and environmental advocates. In meetings...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I answered your first question, not the second . . . but you help yourself to a reality of your own making if you wish, like always.


Maybe next time you should distinguish the question.  In the meantime, you're just a hypocritical dipshit demotard that supports sexual assault.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe next time you should distinguish the question.  In the meantime, you're just a hypocritical dipshit demotard that supports sexual assault.


Keep telling yourself all that if it helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Freed: Manafort gets early release to home confinement over COVID-19 risk
					

Ankling prison with an ankle bracelet?




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep telling yourself all that if it helps.


You losers hung Kavanaugh with no evidence of any kind... yet you take Biden's word with no investigation.  Disgusting pigs.  Your hypocrisy will cost you in 2020.  "All women are to be believed... unless it's my candidacy at stake."  - Pap Smear Biden


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "Where is the wall?  Trump said he was going to build the wall.  Where is it?  Where is the wall?  He never keeps his promises."  - Libtards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only question for you, "Outlaw," is did you just get beat up a lot as a kid, or do you still get beat up a lot?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You losers hung Kavanaugh with no evidence of any kind... yet you take Biden's word with no investigation.  Disgusting pigs.  Your hypocrisy will cost you in 2020.  "All women are to be believed... unless it's my candidacy at stake."  - Pap Smear Biden


One Daffy's more endearing qualities is hypocrisy....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You losers hung Kavanaugh with no evidence of any kind... yet you take Biden's word with no investigation.  Disgusting pigs.  Your hypocrisy will cost you in 2020.  "All women are to be believed... unless it's my candidacy at stake."  - Pap Smear Biden


What about trumps 20 + accusers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> One Daffy's more endearing qualities is hypocrisy....


Hilarious! You being the trump-like/trump-lover that you are you are quite the protectionist! Everything you attempt to apply to me is directly, and it couldn't be anymore obvious this time, attributable to you, lol! You really are a dolt. You wear it without a clue!

You people all wear your insecurities, phobias, herd mentality and your stunted emotional growth like some perverse badge of honor . . . yet see yourselves as manly examples of rugged individualism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

Judge slams the brakes on William Barr's abuse of power | CNN
					

Elie Honig writes that Judge Emmet Sullivan's action in the Michael Flynn case may have prevented the Justice Department from burying a valid prosecution




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> My only question for you, "Outlaw," is did you just get beat up a lot as a kid, or do you still get beat up a lot?


If that's your only question, I'll answer it.  If there's 10 more dipshit inquisitions coming down the road...

No, I have a few victories and 1 tie as a kid.  As it pertains to the border, a few were actually Mexican kids that I beat up, but I didn't have to pay for their medical bills afterwards back then, either.  We're fixing that shit, jock sniffer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about trumps 20 + accusers?


What about them?  Can't your libtard media flood us with stories?  Lord knows they aren't very fucking busy these days.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! You being the trump-like/trump-lover that you are you are quite the protectionist! Everything you attempt to apply to me is directly, and it couldn't be anymore obvious this time, attributable to you, lol! You really are a dolt. You wear it without a clue!
> 
> You people all wear your insecurities, phobias, herd mentality and your stunted emotional growth like some perverse badge of honor . . . yet see yourselves as manly examples of rugged individualism.


That's a lot of babbling with no substance, Husky.  Nothing to add about CNN and their brethren burying Biden's pap smear exams?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judge slams the brakes on William Barr's abuse of power | CNN
> 
> 
> Elie Honig writes that Judge Emmet Sullivan's action in the Michael Flynn case may have prevented the Justice Department from burying a valid prosecution
> ...


WHOA!  CNN... those fucking guys are always helping the republicans.  I don't even read their shit anymore.


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If that's your only question, I'll answer it.  If there's 10 more dipshit inquisitions coming down the road...
> 
> No, I have a few victories and 1 tie as a kid.  As it pertains to the border, a few were actually Mexican kids that I beat up, but I didn't have to pay for their medical bills afterwards back then, either.  We're fixing that shit, jock sniffer.


So that’s a yes. Explains your hatred of Mexicans. How about blacks? So they beat you up too? How many  jobs did you lose out to minorities? You’re not a guy with a good job, obviously.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> So that’s a yes. Explains your hatred of Mexicans. How about blacks? So they beat you up too? How many  jobs did you lose out to minorities? You’re not a guy with a good job, obviously.


Why would I hate Mexicans?  I grew up and played soccer with them as a kid.  We had very few black kids but the ones we did have were very cool.  They weren't hood rats.  They didn't blame whitey for all their problems.  In fact, they actually seemed to be grateful they didn't need to worry about being robbed or killed where we lived.  That we appreciated our area and took care of it.  

I'm a guy with a great job.  Six figures, a car allowance and freedom to make my own schedule.  Not aware of losing any jobs to minorities and my acceptance into college wasn't affected because a minority, with lower qualifications, was accepted due to the PC police.

Anything else, jock sniffer?


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would I hate Mexicans?  I grew up and played soccer with them as a kid.  We had very few black kids but the ones we did have were very cool.  They weren't hood rats.  They didn't blame whitey for all their problems.  In fact, they actually seemed to be grateful they didn't need to worry about being robbed or killed where we lived.  That we appreciated our area and took care of it.
> 
> I'm a guy with a great job.  Six figures, a car allowance and freedom to make my own schedule.  Not aware of losing any jobs to minorities and my acceptance into college wasn't affected because a minority, with lower qualifications, was accepted due to the PC police.
> 
> Anything else, jock sniffer?


Did you really say “six figures? Like the amount that people referenced in the 70s to show they made a nice living? Sorry then, man, I was wrong.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Did you really say “six figures? Like the amount that people referenced in the 70s to show they made a nice living? Sorry then, man, I was wrong.


No, I typed it.  You're the one that posted "you're not a guy with a good job, obviously" and I politely put your bitchass in a corner.


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I typed it.  You're the one that posted "you're not a guy with a good job, obviously" and I politely put your bitchass in a corner.


Right. You did put my bitchasass in a corner. You have a good job. You said it’s “six figures.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's a lot of babbling with no substance, Husky.  Nothing to add about CNN and their brethren burying Biden's pap smear exams?


? Remember I don' t consume the same propaganda you do so I don't speak nutter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ? Remember I don' t consume the same propaganda you do so I don't speak nutter.


You consume so much denial and hypocrisy, there's no room in your tummy for anything like honest reporting.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Right. You did put my bitchasass in a corner. You have a good job. You said it’s “six figures.”


You want to try the "you hate Mexicans" thingy again, jock sniffer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You want to try the "you hate Mexicans" thingy again, jock sniffer?


There are people on this very forum that constantly show distain for the less fortunate looking for a way up that are Hispanic that have Hispanics in their family unit. Familiarity does not exempt contempt.


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You want to try the "you hate Mexicans" thingy again, jock sniffer?


You do. Do you actually have a kid that plays soccer? Is he/she not as good as the Mexican kids?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You consume so much denial and hypocrisy, there's no room in your tummy for anything like honest reporting.


"The devil's finest trick is to persuade you that he does not exist."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are people on this very forum that constantly show distain for the less fortunate looking for a way up that are Hispanic that have Hispanics in their family unit. Familiarity does not exempt contempt.


Distain?  It has nothing to do with Hispanics.  It's about legal and illegal.  I'd imagine you respected our immigration laws until you needed more votes to beat Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

messy said:


> You do. Do you actually have a kid that plays soccer? Is he/she not as good as the Mexican kids?


I actually do have a kid that plays soccer.  Some are better and some aren't.  Are we going somewhere with this or you just tap dancing again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The devil's finest trick is to persuade you that he does not exist."


"how much moose might a mini mouse move if a mini mouse could move moose?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You losers hung Kavanaugh with no evidence of any kind... yet you take Biden's word with no investigation.  Disgusting pigs.  Your hypocrisy will cost you in 2020.  "All women are to be believed... unless it's my candidacy at stake."  - Pap Smear Biden


They tried.


----------



## messy (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I actually do have a kid that plays soccer.  Some are better and some aren't.  Are we going somewhere with this or you just tap dancing again?


Thanks for answering. Please don't be angry at the Mexicans for being so very much better than your kid at soccer and taking all the best spots on the elite teams. They just work harder than so many others...


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "Where is the wall?  Trump said he was going to build the wall.  Where is it?  Where is the wall?  He never keeps his promises."  - Libtards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so Mexico paid for it then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judge slams the brakes on William Barr's abuse of power | CNN
> 
> 
> Elie Honig writes that Judge Emmet Sullivan's action in the Michael Flynn case may have prevented the Justice Department from burying a valid prosecution
> ...


CNN?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh, so Mexico paid for it then?


1.  Remember when the U.S. used to send aid to Mexico, on average, in the amount of $320M per year?
2.  Remember when the former Mexican President talked shit to Trump and got his NAFTA deal restructured?
3.  Remember when Mexico began putting soldiers on the northern border into the U.S.?

P.S. - Nice to see you finally out of bed before noon.  I hope the prune juice is sitting well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Distain?  It has nothing to do with Hispanics.  It's about legal and illegal.  I'd imagine you respected our immigration laws until you needed more votes to beat Trump.


How many Hispanics do you see on the street looking for a hand out?


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You losers hung Kavanaugh with no evidence of any kind... yet you take Biden's word with no investigation.  Disgusting pigs.  Your hypocrisy will cost you in 2020.  "All women are to be believed... unless it's my candidacy at stake."  - Pap Smear Biden


Kavanaugh was ultimately confirmed and Christine Ford Blasey had to testify under oath.   

I know you are incapable of independent thought, but let's try anyway.   First of all, the Democrats basically hung Al Franken, one of their own, without any sort of investigation.   Bill Clinton testified in front of Congress.   Anthony Weiner had to resign.   John Edwards had to pull out of the Democratic primary.  So spare me the whole "Democrats only care when it's a Republican" crap.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN?


You've heard of them? They are just the messenger, it's the message that is of import.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 1.  Remember when the U.S. used to send aid to Mexico, on average, in the amount of $320M per year?
> 2.  Remember when the former Mexican President talked shit to Trump and got his NAFTA deal restructured?
> 3.  Remember when Mexico began putting soldiers on the northern border into the U.S.?
> 
> P.S. - Nice to see you finally out of bed before noon.  I hope the prune juice is sitting well.


Yep, exactly as I expected.  You swallow whatever Trump says hook, line, and sinker.       None of the above pays for the wall, none of it.   

Funny prune juice joke, you've almost graduated to 3rd grade level humor!!  Keep trying!


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

I haven't had a chance to look at the news today but something must not be going well for Trump as his supporters on this site seem particularly agitated today.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many Hispanics do you see on the street looking for a hand out?


Fewer and fewer.  Thanks to our President that doesn't promise free healthcare if they come here illegally.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've heard of them? They are just the messenger, it's the message that is of import.


Can you imagine being so fearful of hearing anything outside of your echo chamber that you dismiss any news you don't like as "fake news"?  I don't remember seeing this level of denial before Trump.   It truly is along the lines of cult worship.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about trumps 20 + accusers?


Aren't you the guy who always what abouts the whataboutism card?
Hilarious.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Kavanaugh was ultimately confirmed and Christine Ford Blasey had to testify under oath.
> 
> I know you are incapable of independent thought, but let's try anyway.   First of all, the Democrats basically hung Al Franken, one of their own, without any sort of investigation.   Bill Clinton testified in front of Congress.   Anthony Weiner had to resign.   John Edwards had to pull out of the Democratic primary.  So spare me the whole "Democrats only care when it's a Republican" crap.


Yes... that's right.  Hopefully 2 fingers Joe and his accuser will be put under the same scrutiny.  Otherwise it would be massively hypocritical, wouldn't it?  As for Al Franken, I don't recall him ever denying the accusations, do you?  I do remember him blaming Trump for it.  Typical lack of accountability from the liberal party.  Bill Clinton lied in front of Congress.  Weiner sexted an underage girl.  Edwards was indicted on campaign fraud.  Don't pretend like the libtards brow beat him into quitting.  Bill Clinton is living proof the dems don't give a shit about being faithful in marriage.  Well, unless you're Donald Trump, then it's not okay.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yep, exactly as I expected.  You swallow whatever Trump says hook, line, and sinker.       None of the above pays for the wall, none of it.
> 
> Funny prune juice joke, you've almost graduated to 3rd grade level humor!!  Keep trying!


LMAO!  Go do the research, grandma.  Don't get upset because it took me 2 minutes to blow your diaper off.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Can you imagine being so fearful of hearing anything outside of your echo chamber that you dismiss any news you don't like as "fake news"?  I don't remember seeing this level of denial before Trump.   It truly is along the lines of cult worship.


Can you imagine watching and listening to anything other than CNN for your brainwashing?


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... that's right.  Hopefully 2 fingers Joe and his accuser will be put under the same scrutiny.  Otherwise it would be massively hypocritical, wouldn't it?  As for Al Franken, I don't recall him ever denying the accusations, do you?  I do remember him blaming Trump for it.  Typical lack of accountability from the liberal party.  Bill Clinton lied in front of Congress.  Weiner sexted an underage girl.  Edwards was indicted on campaign fraud.  Don't pretend like the libtards brow beat him into quitting.  Bill Clinton is living proof the dems don't give a shit about being faithful in marriage.  Well, unless you're Donald Trump, then it's not okay.


So......Trump didn't lie about his payment to Stormy Daniels??   Trump admitted, on tape, of "grabbing women by the p*ssy".   

Yes, Al Franken did deny several of the accusations.   https://ballotpedia.org/Resignation_of_Al_Franken,_2018


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Go do the research, grandma.. Don't get upset because it took me 2 minutes to blow your diaper off.


Sweetie, I'm not upset with you at all.    If anything I feel sorry for you as you seem so fearful of hearing the slightest hint of criticism of your leader or your party.  I've never felt that way about any political party so it's sad to me when I see people who do.   I can't imagine living my life in that bubble of fear. 

And, again, none of those points you listed pay for the wall.  All wall which, by the way, hasn't been built yet.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Can you imagine watching and listening to anything other than CNN for your brainwashing?


Can you imagine watching and listening to anything other than CNN Fox, Breitbart, RedState for your brainwashing?   Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fewer and fewer.  Thanks to our President that doesn't promise free healthcare if they come here illegally.


Free? Where's that, in faux news alternate reality? You people believe anything.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So......Trump didn't lie about his payment to Stormy Daniels??   Trump admitted, on tape, of "grabbing women by the p*ssy".
> 
> Yes, Al Franken did deny several of the accusations.   https://ballotpedia.org/Resignation_of_Al_Franken,_2018


Trump admitted on tape?  You mean talking locker room bullshit on tape and being secretly recorded?  I don't know if he lied or not... nor do I care.  If you don't give a shit about a president screwing an intern with a cigar in the Oval Office, why would I care about Trump's words?

Franken cried that it wasn't fair he have to resign when Trump was accused... blah blah blah.  Again, no accountability.  All Trump's fault.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump admitted on tape?  You mean talking locker room bullshit on tape and being secretly recorded?  I don't know if he lied or not... nor do I care.  If you don't give a shit about a president screwing an intern with a cigar in the Oval Office, why would I care about Trump's words?
> 
> Franken cried that it wasn't fair he have to resign when Trump was accused... blah blah blah.  Again, no accountability.  All Trump's fault.


Yes, yes, two wrongs make it alright.

Stupid sells and you are buying, in bulk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sweetie, I'm not upset with you at all.    If anything I feel sorry for you as you seem so fearful of hearing the slightest hint of criticism of your leader or your party.  I've never felt that way about any political party so it's sad to me when I see people who do.   I can't imagine living my life in that bubble of fear.
> 
> And, again, none of those points you listed pay for the wall.  All wall which, by the way, hasn't been built yet.


I'm not fearful of liberal bullshit.  But as hard as the libtard media pushes to cover up its own dirt and make everything Trump's fault, I'm happy to spend some energy correcting you sheep on the facts.  Now, if the democrats weren't such a cluster fuck, I might be worried about some of their idiotic policies coming to fruition and ruining this nation.  

But it's okay... you go ahead and keep supporting a hypocritical sex offender and the leaders that believe him because he denied it.  I mean, "women should be given the benefit of the doubt" really doesn't matter if it's in your house.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Free? Where's that, in faux news alternate reality? You people believe anything.


Apparently you already forgot all the libtard candidates raised their hands when asked if they favored government provided healthcare.  Tell me, Husky, what money does the government have?  Besides mine and yours?  Tell you what... I'll even use your dipshit source to remind you.  And so a demotard like you fully understands... these aren't "undocumented immigrants"... they're ILLEGAL ALIENS.









						Democrats want to offer health care to undocumented immigrants. Here's what that means
					

Democrats running for president have said they would support extending government health care coverage to undocumented immigrants -- a big shift, since undocumented immigrants currently have little access to federal programs.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, two wrongs make it alright.
> 
> Stupid sells and you are buying, in bulk.


I hope nobody secretly records your babbling and shit talk without your permission.  But you're probably stupid enough to believe that Trump actually goes around just grabbing women's crotches when there's always a line of attractive women willing to sell their dignity to wealthy businessmen.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Can you imagine watching and listening to anything other than CNN Fox, Breitbart, RedState for your brainwashing?   Fixed it for you.


I don't quote redstate... someone else here does.  But you're right... they're so much worse than CNN, MSNBC, Huffington Post, USA Today, New York Times, Yahoo, Esquire, GQ, Politico, etc.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I hope nobody secretly records your babbling and shit talk without your permission.  But you're probably stupid enough to believe that Trump actually goes around just grabbing women's crotches when there's always a line of attractive women willing to sell their dignity to wealthy businessmen.


I don't think in always, all and every. There are many good people, "on both sides".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Apparently you already forgot all the libtard candidates raised their hands when asked if they favored government provided healthcare.  Tell me, Husky, what money does the government have?  Besides mine and yours?  Tell you what... I'll even use your dipshit source to remind you.  And so a demotard like you fully understands... these aren't "undocumented immigrants"... they're ILLEGAL ALIENS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Apparently you already forgot all the libtard candidates raised their hands when asked if they favored government provided healthcare.  Tell me, Husky, what money does the government have?  Besides mine and yours?  Tell you what... I'll even use your dipshit source to remind you.  And so a demotard like you fully understands... these aren't "undocumented immigrants"... they're ILLEGAL ALIENS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offering and giving for free are quite different can't you admit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> CNN?


Absolutely.  Your "trusted source for news".  Did you watch the debates?  Do you remember every libtard raising his/her hand?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Offering and giving for free are quite different can't you admit?


LMAO!  What?  Offering and giving are different?  No, I don't admit.  They're all in favor of it... so if they were to win, they'd be expected to provide it, wouldn't they?  Don't you liberals bitch about Trump delivering on his promises?  Just like the wall you fools say he never built?

Why else would you have debates?  Should we divide the questions into "what we're offering" and "what we actually give"?  GTFOH.  Every idiot raised a hand and THAT is the precise moment Trump won his 2nd term.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  What?  Offering and giving are different?  No, I don't admit.  They're all in favor of it... so if they were to win, they'd be expected to provide it, wouldn't they?  Don't you liberals bitch about Trump delivering on his promises?  Just like the wall you fools say he never built?
> 
> Why else would you have debates?  Should we divide the questions into "what we're offering" and "what we actually give"?  GTFOH.  Every idiot raised a hand and THAT is the precise moment Trump won his 2nd term.


That was about letting them pay for it you dolt.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was about letting them pay for it you dolt.


Letting them pay for it.  Uh, pay for what?  What do you think "government funded" means?  You think the government has its own money?  Or do you think it's a nicer way of saying the American taxpayer will pick up 90% of the medical bills because illegals will only have to produce a $10 copay when they drag their 6 illegal children in?  These people are here illegally, Husky.  They're breaking the law.  They're not paying hospital bills because they HAVE to be seen but don't HAVE to pay for it.

You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Letting them pay for it.  Uh, pay for what?  What do you think "government funded" means?  You think the government has its own money?  Or do you think it's a nicer way of saying the American taxpayer will pick up 90% of the medical bills because illegals will only have to produce a $10 copay when they drag their 6 illegal children in?  These people are here illegally, Husky.  They're breaking the law.  They're not paying hospital bills because they HAVE to be seen but don't HAVE to pay for it.
> 
> You're kidding me, right?


You do know how this works right? Hospitals take everyone in the ER. You are paying one way or another unless you have no insurance and never go to a hospital.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

"It makes more moral and clinical sense, but also more financial sense, to take care of people before they are in crisis," said Chokshi. "The care we provide right now is too often emergency care, rather than primary care."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know how this works right? Hospitals take everyone in the ER. You are paying one way or another unless you have no insurance and never go to a hospital.


Yes... but because I do it the right way and have something to lose, I pay for me and everyone else that doesn't pay.  That's how it works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... but because I do it the right way and have something to lose, I pay for me and everyone else that doesn't pay.  That's how it works.


You are paying for people working full time and ex-coal miners that don't wanna change jobs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are paying for people working full time and ex-coal miners that don't wanna change jobs.


I don't need to pay for illegals... and I definitely don't need to pay for illegals encouraged to come here by desperate libtards that only care about scrounging up enough votes to beat Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't need to pay for illegals... and I definitely don't need to pay for illegals encouraged to come here by desperate libtards that only care about scrounging up enough votes to beat Trump.


They had almost 3 million more votes than trump in 2016 just gotta get those illegals spread out a bit more. They like California, better climate, less rascists, better economy, etc etc.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not fearful of liberal bullshit.  But as hard as the libtard media pushes to cover up its own dirt and make everything Trump's fault, I'm happy to spend some energy correcting you sheep on the facts.  Now, if the democrats weren't such a cluster fuck, I might be worried about some of their idiotic policies coming to fruition and ruining this nation.
> 
> But it's okay... you go ahead and keep supporting a hypocritical sex offender and the leaders that believe him because he denied it.  I mean, "women should be given the benefit of the doubt" really doesn't matter if it's in your house.


Hmmm....let's think about who is hypocritical here, shall we?   Trump is accused by over 25+ women of sexual abuse, he admits on tape to "grabbing women by the pussy".  He lies about paying off Stormy Daniels.  Kavanagh was accused and his accuser testified in court under oath.  Turns out Kavanaugh was confirmed so her accusations didn’t prevent his confirmation.   That’s how our Justice system is supposed to work.  

Let Tara testify under oath, like Blakey Ford had the guts to do.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You losers hung Kavanaugh with no evidence of any kind... yet you take Biden's word with no investigation.  Disgusting pigs.  Your hypocrisy will cost you in 2020.  "All women are to be believed... unless it's my candidacy at stake."  - Pap Smear Biden


???  Blasey Ford was required to testify under oath.  Kavanaugh was confirmed.  

Let Reade testify under oath.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “Today we received a list of individuals who requested the unmasking of Lt. General Michael Flynn and others who received access to that information. The officials listed should confirm whether they reviewed this information, why they asked for it and what they did with it, and answer many other questions that have been raised by recent revelations," the senators released in a statement. "We are making this public because the American people have a right to know what happened. We commend Acting DNI Grenell and Attorney General Barr for their transparency and responsiveness. Our investigation of these matters has been ongoing for years, and as information finally comes to light, our focus on these issues is even more important now."
> 
> "The records are one step forward in an important effort to get to the bottom of what the Obama administration did during the Russia investigation and to Lt. General Flynn. We will continue to review this information and push for additional relevant disclosures until we are satisfied that the American people know the full truth,” the statement continues.
> 
> ...


Dear God I hope they ask some of these people to testify because that will allow the public to learn more about what happened in Trump Tower.   Trump was calling to have Obama subpoenaed and Lindsey Graham shot that down right away.  Trump is starting to believe his own lies, Graham hasn’t.  The LAST thing the GOP wants is to allow people to testify, especially Obama.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Dear God I hope they ask some of these people to testify because that will allow the public to learn more about what happened in Trump Tower.   Trump was calling to have Obama subpoenaed and Lindsey Graham shot that down right away.  Trump is starting to believe his own lies, Graham hasn’t.  The LAST thing the GOP wants is to allow people to testify, especially Obama.


Also, if Obama testifies, Trump will have to as well.   Dear Santa, please please PLEASE let the GOP be stupid enough to request Obama testify.  That would be the best early Christmas present EVER!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't think in always, all and every. There are many good people, "on both sides".


So after five or so years of ragging your ass that always, all and every rarely are...you've decided you've been wrong all these years?
Or is it just my f'n lies spewing forth?
Just more spittle from the Daffy one


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Dear God I hope they ask some of these people to testify because that will allow the public to learn more about what happened in Trump Tower.   Trump was calling to have Obama subpoenaed and Lindsey Graham shot that down right away.  Trump is starting to believe his own lies, Graham hasn’t.  The LAST thing the GOP wants is to allow people to testify, especially Obama.


Do tell...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So after five or so years of ragging your ass that always, all and every rarely are...you've decided you've been wrong all these years?
> Or is it just my f'n lies spewing forth?
> Just more spittle from the Daffy one


?????????


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?????????


I'd say don't play stupid...but you're not playing now are you.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Like his golden shower at the Moscow Hilton?



*Another perversion of yours you like revealing to the Forum.......











*


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would I hate Mexicans?  I grew up and played soccer with them as a kid.  We had very few black kids but the ones we did have were very cool.  They weren't hood rats.  They didn't blame whitey for all their problems.  In fact, they actually seemed to be grateful they didn't need to worry about being robbed or killed where we lived.  That we appreciated our area and took care of it.
> 
> I'm a guy with a great job.  Six figures, a car allowance and freedom to make my own schedule.  Not aware of losing any jobs to minorities and my acceptance into college wasn't affected because a minority, with lower qualifications, was accepted due to the PC police.
> 
> Anything else, jock sniffer?


*" Messy " Financial just went back to his office below in utter shame....





*


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 326474, member: 5643"
Dear God I hope they ask some of these people to testify because that will allow the public to learn more about what happened in Trump Tower.   Trump was calling to have Obama subpoenaed and Lindsey Graham shot that down right away.  Trump is starting to believe his own lies, Graham hasn’t.  The LAST thing the GOP wants is to allow people to testify, especially Obama.
/QUOTE
QUOTE="Imtired, post: 326475, member: 5643"
Also, if Obama testifies, Trump will have to as well.   Dear Santa, please please PLEASE let the GOP be stupid enough to request Obama testify.  That would be the best early Christmas present EVER!!
/QUOTE


*A. What's left of your " Tortured " Brain is just mush....*

*B. Off you go and take anther hit from that " Crack pipe " again......










*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They had almost 3 million more votes than trump in 2016 just gotta get those illegals spread out a bit more. They like California, better climate, less rascists, better economy, etc etc.


Almost 3 million more when you're talking about 323 Million people is half.  HALF!  And those illegals you think are going to pay for their own insurance... how does that happen if employers subsidize it?  Didn't think that shit through, did you?  Your libtard officials promised to provide government funded insurance (e.g. - yours and my tax dollars) in exchange for votes and THAT VERY SECOND is when you lost.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Hmmm....let's think about who is hypocritical here, shall we?   Trump is accused by over 25+ women of sexual abuse, he admits on tape to "grabbing women by the pussy".  He lies about paying off Stormy Daniels.  Kavanagh was accused and his accuser testified in court under oath.  Turns out Kavanaugh was confirmed so her accusations didn’t prevent his confirmation.   That’s how our Justice system is supposed to work.
> 
> Let Tara testify under oath, like Blakey Ford had the guts to do.


Well, Biden has been accused, but a bunch of you believe him so I guess that's a wash, isn't it?  What he said on tape, that was secretly and illegally taped by a beta male douche that lost his job, was bullshit locker room talk.  You don't know that because you've never been in a man's locker room.  Kavanaugh's "victim" couldn't remember a single detail.  Not one.  But we know she's a big time democrat, don't we?  Turns out you assholes tried to hang an innocent man.  Then when HER bullshit accusation went south, you literally MADE UP a 2nd victim that didn't exist.  

Peabody Balsy Ford made a whole bunch of "GOFUNDME" cash for doing nothing more than talking like a 6-year old girl.  You GTFOH, too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ???  Blasey Ford was required to testify under oath.  Kavanaugh was confirmed.
> 
> Let Reade testify under oath.


Reade offered to take a lie detector test.  Where is Joe?  Oh joe?  Pap Smear Joe?  Running for senator Joe?  Don't know your wife from your sister Joe?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Also, if Obama testifies, Trump will have to as well.   Dear Santa, please please PLEASE let the GOP be stupid enough to request Obama testify.  That would be the best early Christmas present EVER!!


Obama who?  The fool that cried "global warming" and then bought a $12M mansion on an island?  That Obama?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Almost 3 million more when you're talking about 323 Million people is half.  HALF!  And those illegals you think are going to pay for their own insurance... how does that happen if employers subsidize it?  Didn't think that shit through, did you?  Your libtard officials promised to provide government funded insurance (e.g. - yours and my tax dollars) in exchange for votes and THAT VERY SECOND is when you lost.


They work, they pay, they vote.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They work, they pay, they vote.


You finally admit that illegal aliens are voting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many Hispanics do you see on the street looking for a hand out?


Why would they be on the street?
Ca mails it to them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So......Trump didn't lie about his payment to Stormy Daniels??   Trump admitted, on tape, of "grabbing women by the p*ssy".
> 
> Yes, Al Franken did deny several of the accusations.   https://ballotpedia.org/Resignation_of_Al_Franken,_2018


Have you ever been grabbed by the pussy?


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever been grabbed by the pussy?


Seriously?  Crass.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Biden has been accused, but a bunch of you believe him so I guess that's a wash, isn't it?  What he said on tape, that was secretly and illegally taped by a beta male douche that lost his job, was bullshit locker room talk.  You don't know that because you've never been in a man's locker room.  Kavanaugh's "victim" couldn't remember a single detail.  Not one.  But we know she's a big time democrat, don't we?  Turns out you assholes tried to hang an innocent man.  Then when HER bullshit accusation went south, you literally MADE UP a 2nd victim that didn't exist.
> 
> Peabody Balsy Ford made a whole bunch of "GOFUNDME" cash for doing nothing more than talking like a 6-year old girl.  You GTFOH, too.


?????  Wow, that’s some serious tap dancing.  Trump said what he said, how the audio was captured is immaterial.  FYI, it wasn’t “secretly or illegally” recorded, he was caught on a hot mic.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

(


The Outlaw said:


> Reade offered to take a lie detector test.  Where is Joe?  Oh joe?  Pap Smear Joe?  Running for senator Joe?  Don't know your wife from your sister Joe?


Lie detectors aren’t admissible in court for a reason.  Have her testify under oath.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do tell...


I guess we’ll see, won’t we?  My money is on the GOP running away from this as fast as they can. 

You do realize that if they call Obama then they would have to call Trump as well (that’s true for Comey too).  GOP knows Trump can‘t tell the truth.  He lies as a matter of course.  The senate GOP is smart enough to know that any inquisition requires BOTH sides to be heard which is going to open up a whole can of worms the GOP wants to keep hidden.  

Obama would wipe the floor with the GOP and certainly Trump.  I say “Bring it in baby!!”.


----------



## Imtired (May 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever been grabbed by the pussy?


I have to respond to this again.  I seriously thought you were above comments like this.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They work, they pay, they vote.


They're here illegally and have an optional tax system that requires them to risk detection.  They don't "pay" like everyone else.  And they shouldn't be driving or voting in this country.  They shouldn't be here at all.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> ?????  Wow, that’s some serious tap dancing.  Trump said what he said, how the audio was captured is immaterial.  FYI, it wasn’t “secretly or illegally” recorded, he was caught on a hot mic.


Yes... he was illegally and secretly recorded talking shit.  Maybe guys aren't your thing, grandma, but every other guy here has heard that kind of locker room bravado before.  And no, he wasn't caught on a 'hot' mic... Billy Bush was secretly recording him and released it without Trump's permission.  But I get it... you liberals have fluid rules and laws if they work in your favor.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> (
> 
> Lie detectors aren’t admissible in court for a reason.  Have her testify under oath.


Gee... will that have the same powerful effect that Bill Clinton's "under oath" testimony did?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have to respond to this again.  I seriously thought you were above comments like this.


He's not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Seriously?  Crass.


I will take that as a yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have to respond to this again.  I seriously thought you were above comments like this.


You brought it up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I have to respond to this again.  I seriously thought you were above comments like this.


joe will go as low as it goes to show he is the trolliest troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Biden has been accused, but a bunch of you believe him so I guess that's a wash, isn't it?  What he said on tape, that was secretly and illegally taped by a beta male douche that lost his job, was bullshit locker room talk.  You don't know that because you've never been in a man's locker room.  Kavanaugh's "victim" couldn't remember a single detail.  Not one.  But we know she's a big time democrat, don't we?  Turns out you assholes tried to hang an innocent man.  Then when HER bullshit accusation went south, you literally MADE UP a 2nd victim that didn't exist.
> 
> Peabody Balsy Ford made a whole bunch of "GOFUNDME" cash for doing nothing more than talking like a 6-year old girl.  You GTFOH, too.


A bunch of you? How many people do you think you are talking to?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You finally admit that illegal aliens are voting.


We just need more, mucho, mucho more! The more stupid beaners the better! . . . that might off set the growing number of stupid lazy gringos. At least the mexi's work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> joe will go as low as it goes to show he is the trolliest troll.


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They work, they pay, they vote.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A bunch of you? How many people do you think you are talking to?


All of you libtards here... along with Schumer, Pelosi and Feinstein.  The crypt keeping libtards.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We just need more, mucho, mucho more! The more stupid beaners the better! . . . that might off set the growing number of stupid lazy gringos. At least the mexi's work.


They might actually receive a living wage if you stopped encouraging them to come here and allowed the workers, that actually applied for citizenship the legal way, access 'the dream' and grasp the concept of tax dollars no longer funding bums.  But then you wouldn't get their vote, would you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

So I guess this means Joe won't even get his own vote... because he said women are to be believed until it's investigated.  So how many votes does that leave us with for Joey... Schumer, Pelosi, Feinstein and probably Heels-Up Harris or Stacey "Strahan" Abrams?









						Joe Biden on sexual assault allegation: 'I wouldn't vote for me if I believed Tara Reade'
					

Biden once again denied that allegation against him, but said voters should vote with their hearts.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> All of you libtards here... along with Schumer, Pelosi and Feinstein.  The crypt keeping libtards.


Then you are truly delusional, seek help.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then you are truly delusional, seek help.


Who do you believe, Husky, Joe Joe or Reade?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They might actually receive a living wage if you stopped encouraging them to come here and allowed the workers, that actually applied for citizenship the legal way, access 'the dream' and grasp the concept of tax dollars no longer funding bums.  But then you wouldn't get their vote, would you?


How am I encouraging them? If there weren't jobs here that those already here don't want . . . and the employers are hardly ever held accountable . . .
You seem to think I have much more influence over world events than . . . oh wait, the whole seeing the world through the prism of one's own personal . . . you are truly delusional, seek help.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who do you believe, Husky, Joe Joe or Reade?


Why has she changed her story so many times?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We just need more, mucho, mucho more! The more stupid beaners the better! . . . that might off set the growing number of stupid lazy gringos. At least the mexi's work.


I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll just leave this right here.


You don't like eating tacos?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why has she changed her story so many times?


I'm not aware of story changes.  What are they?  I mean, Biden changes a sentence 3 times before he completes it, so...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How am I encouraging them? If there weren't jobs here that those already here don't want . . . and the employers are hardly ever held accountable . . .
> You seem to think I have much more influence over world events than . . . oh wait, the whole seeing the world through the prism of one's own personal . . . you are truly delusional, seek help.


Your libtard party encourages it.  Open borders... ICE bad/illegal border crossings good... come for the dream and stay for the freebies...

There are many people capable of doing the jobs and have done it the right way.  YOUR party is the one encouraging them to come here illegally... thus giving employers the opportunity to break the laws and avoid accountability.  You have influence because you come here bashing Trump and supporting the libtard party.  YOU are the problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your libtard party encourages it.  Open borders... ICE bad/illegal border crossings good... come for the dream and stay for the freebies...
> 
> There are many people capable of doing the jobs and have done it the right way.  YOUR party is the one encouraging them to come here illegally... thus giving employers the opportunity to break the laws and avoid accountability.  You have influence because you come here bashing Trump and supporting the libtard party.  YOU are the problem.


You certainly have a narrow view on how these things actually work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Mouth breathers wanna throw the baby out with the bath water . . .









						Trump admin weighs suspending foreign students program, prompting backlash from business, tech
					

The Trump administration may suspend OPT, a program for foreign students to stay in the U.S. to get 1 or 2 years of occupational training after their educations.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Imtired (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... he was illegally and secretly recorded talking shit.  Maybe guys aren't your thing, grandma, but every other guy here has heard that kind of locker room bravado before.  And no, he wasn't caught on a 'hot' mic... Billy Bush was secretly recording him and released it without Trump's permission.  But I get it... you liberals have fluid rules and laws if they work in your favor.


I’m not sure what sort of locker rooms you’re in, but bragging about assault is not standard “locker room talk”.  Even in prison those in there for sexual assault are at the bottom of the food chain.  

And again, no, Trump was not “secretly recorded”.  He was _wearing_ the mic.  Billy Bush didn’t leak the tape.  In fact, Billy Bush was tired because of his side of the conversation.  So, no, wrong again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly have a narrow view on how these things actually work.


"Narrow" meaning accurate?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’m not sure what sort of locker rooms you’re in, but bragging about assault is not standard “locker room talk”.  Even in prison those in there for sexual assault are at the bottom of the food chain.
> 
> And again, no, Trump was not “secretly recorded”.  He was _wearing_ the mic.  Billy Bush didn’t leak the tape.  In fact, Billy Bush was tired because of his side of the conversation.  So, no, wrong again.


You're kidding yourself if you think a large percentage of men don't talk this way.  I'm not saying it's right, or acceptable, but humans do a lot of things that aren't what we approve of.  He was secretly and illegally taped.  He was talking shit and Bush was laughing along with it.

I doubt you'd support that if you were the victim.  And yeah... that's why the interview tape sat for 11 years until he ran for office.  Please.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mouth breathers wanna throw the baby out with the bath water . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would we encourage foreign students to come here when so many American kids can't afford college now?  You DO realize universities only allow this because they can charge 2-3 times as much in tuition, right?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think a large percentage of men don't talk this way.  I'm not saying it's right, or acceptable, but humans do a lot of things that aren't what we approve of.  He was secretly and illegally taped.  He was talking shit and Bush was laughing along with it.
> 
> I doubt you'd support that if you were the victim.  And yeah... that's why the interview tape sat for 11 years until he ran for office.  Please.


High school locker room, maybe.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Seriously?  Crass.


*Have YOU ever been grabbed by the " Pussy ".....!*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 326594, member: 5643"

I’m not sure what sort of locker rooms you’re in, 
but bragging about assault is not standard “locker room talk”.  
*What kinda Country are you from....here in AMERICA " They " don't 
get locker rooms ....Democrats don't recognize gender...you got that...!*


Even in prison those in there for sexual assault are 
at the bottom of the food chain. 
*What kind of " Food " are you eating.....who said anything about your past
incarcerations....*


And again, no, Trump was not “secretly recorded”.  
*Who cares....*


He was _wearing_ the mic.  
*Okkkkk..............*

Billy Bush didn’t leak the tape.  In fact, Billy Bush was tired because 
of his side of the conversation.  So, no, wrong again.
*Billy " Bush "........
.are you referencing genitals again....*

/QUOTE


*Have YOU ever been grabbed by the " Pussy "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think a large percentage of men don't talk this way.  I'm not saying it's right, or acceptable, but humans do a lot of things that aren't what we approve of.  He was secretly and illegally taped.  He was talking shit and Bush was laughing along with it.
> 
> I doubt you'd support that if you were the victim.  And yeah... that's why the interview tape sat for 11 years until he ran for office.  Please.


Is there a past due date on this kinda thing? If so . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "Narrow" meaning accurate?


According to Laura Ingraham maybe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would we encourage foreign students to come here when so many American kids can't afford college now?  You DO realize universities only allow this because they can charge 2-3 times as much in tuition, right?


Do you have a problem with the free enterprise system?


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have a problem with the free enterprise system?


*You think " THE UNIVERSITIES " are free enterprise....no wonder you're
dicked up in the head...*


----------



## messy (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’m not sure what sort of locker rooms you’re in, but bragging about assault is not standard “locker room talk”.  Even in prison those in there for sexual assault are at the bottom of the food chain.
> 
> And again, no, Trump was not “secretly recorded”.  He was _wearing_ the mic.  Billy Bush didn’t leak the tape.  In fact, Billy Bush was tired because of his side of the conversation.  So, no, wrong again.


Hey, be nice. Outlaw doesn’t know the difference between any of those fancy distinctions you’re making. Sex and assault. “Secretly recorded” and “wearing a mic.” You’re just trying to trip him up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have a problem with the free enterprise system?


Nope... not until you bitch about Trump cutting off people coming in from outside the country because of a pandemic.


----------



## Imtired (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think a large percentage of men don't talk this way.  I'm not saying it's right, or acceptable, but humans do a lot of things that aren't what we approve of.  He was secretly and illegally taped.  He was talking shit and Bush was laughing along with it.
> 
> I doubt you'd support that if you were the victim.  And yeah... that's why the interview tape sat for 11 years until he ran for office.  Please.


Maybe in your circle of friends they do.  When Trump came out with his “locker room talk” talk excuse he was universally condemned by men throughout the world, particularly professional athletes (who have spent many hours in locker rooms).  All of them said that bragging about assaulting women is NOT your typical locker room talk.  Bragging about sexual conquests or sex in general, sure, but bragging about reaching out and grabbing a woman genitals “because you can”...no.  

Sigh...no, he wasn’t secretly or illegally taped.  He was being mic’d up for a show.  The man is a reality TV show host, you think he doesn’t know what a microphone is??  He was just too stupid, or simply didn’t care enough, to keep his mouth shut.  And, regardless, he openly bragged about grabbing women by the genitals—you know, Pap Smear Trump, right?   Or maybe Stubby Two Fingers Trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, be nice. Outlaw doesn’t know the difference between any of those fancy distinctions you’re making. Sex and assault. “Secretly recorded” and “wearing a mic.” You’re just trying to trip him up.


Well, sexual assault doesn't exist in the demotard world.  The female body has a way of resisting penetration.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 326755, member: 5643"

Maybe in your circle of friends they do.  When Trump came out with his “locker room talk” talk excuse he was universally condemned by men throughout the world, particularly professional athletes (who have spent many hours in locker rooms).  All of them said that bragging about assaulting women is NOT your typical locker room talk.  Bragging about sexual conquests or sex in general, sure, but bragging about reaching out and grabbing a woman genitals “because you can”...no. 

Sigh...no, he wasn’t secretly or illegally taped.  He was being mic’d up for a show.  The man is a reality TV show host, you think he doesn’t know what a microphone is??  He was just too stupid, or simply didn’t care enough, to keep his mouth shut.  And, regardless, he openly bragged about grabbing women by the genitals—you know, Pap Smear Trump, right?   

*Or maybe Stubby Two Fingers* *


Trump
/QUOTE


** You should stop projecting your sexual inadequacies on an open forum....

Hand size = ..........whooooops....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Maybe in your circle of friends they do.  When Trump came out with his “locker room talk” talk excuse he was universally condemned by men throughout the world, particularly professional athletes (who have spent many hours in locker rooms).  All of them said that bragging about assaulting women is NOT your typical locker room talk.  Bragging about sexual conquests or sex in general, sure, but bragging about reaching out and grabbing a woman genitals “because you can”...no.
> 
> Sigh...no, he wasn’t secretly or illegally taped.  He was being mic’d up for a show.  The man is a reality TV show host, you think he doesn’t know what a microphone is??  He was just too stupid, or simply didn’t care enough, to keep his mouth shut.  And, regardless, he openly bragged about grabbing women by the genitals—you know, Pap Smear Trump, right?   Or maybe Stubby Two Fingers Trump?


Mic'd for a show that never came to light until 11 years later when scumbag libtards were digging up reasons to bash him.  And don't give me that bullshit about professional athletes condemning him.  Professional athletes are the biggest dirtbag misogynists on the planet.  Everybody knew Trump was blowing smoke except you libclowns that lack a sense of humor at all.  You never had a problem with Bill Clinton shoving a cigar in an intern, did you Miss Priss?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mic'd for a show that never came to light until 11 years later when scumbag libtards were digging up reasons to bash him.  And don't give me that bullshit about professional athletes condemning him.  Professional athletes are the biggest dirtbag misogynists on the planet.  Everybody knew Trump was blowing smoke except you libclowns that lack a sense of humor at all.  You never had a problem with Bill Clinton shoving a cigar in an intern, did you Miss Priss?


Wasn't that consensual?  Did he brag about it in public?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, sexual assault doesn't exist in the demotard world.  The female body has a way of resisting penetration.


So you paraphrase a republicans line about women being raped?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mic'd for a show that never came to light until 11 years later when scumbag libtards were digging up reasons to bash him.  And don't give me that bullshit about professional athletes condemning him.  Professional athletes are the biggest dirtbag misogynists on the planet.  Everybody knew Trump was blowing smoke except you libclowns that lack a sense of humor at all.  You never had a problem with Bill Clinton shoving a cigar in an intern, did you Miss Priss?


You assume, presume and all the while claim to be 100% right? Pretty much the dictionary description of closed minded ignorance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mic'd for a show that never came to light until 11 years later when scumbag libtards were digging up reasons to bash him.  And don't give me that bullshit about professional athletes condemning him.  Professional athletes are the biggest dirtbag misogynists on the planet.  Everybody knew Trump was blowing smoke except you libclowns that lack a sense of humor at all.  You never had a problem with Bill Clinton shoving a cigar in an intern, did you Miss Priss?


You complain about 11 years but explode in joy over sketchy allegations from decades ago? That and all these other blatant examples of pure hypocrisy you openly display in posts not only in the same thread but on the same page are why I believe you are actually a liberal thinker making trumpist look even worse than they already do . . . or are you just that stupid?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

Getting back to reality of a sort -- today t claimed at the Space Force kickoff ceremony that USSF has a super-duper missile that can go 17 times faster than any aircraft.  The fastest jets now go about Mach 3 (or perhaps faster but classified - in the recent past the upper limits of the envelope for the F4 and F14 were classified until they were removed from service).  The SR-71 was able to hit Mach 3.2 and would have melted if not made mostly from titanium.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Wasn't that consensual?  Did he brag about it in public?


I don't know if it was... I wasn't there.  Biden's sexual assault on Tara Reade wasn't consensual.  Since Biden says you shouldn't vote for him if you believe her, I doubt many will... including him.  He said to believe women.  So he'll have Schumer, Pelosi, Feinstein and you 3 libtards here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Getting back to reality of a sort -- today t claimed at the Space Force kickoff ceremony that USSF has a super-duper missile that can go 17 times faster than any aircraft.  The fastest jets now go about Mach 3 (or perhaps faster but classified - in the recent past the upper limits of the envelope for the F4 and F14 were classified until they were removed from service).  The SR-71 was able to hit Mach 3.2 and would have melted if not made mostly from titanium.


Our great President has you tied in knots.
He didnt do it, you are doing it to yourself.
You only have a little time left.
Grow up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you paraphrase a republicans line about women being raped?


Richard Komi is a black democrat.  Now he's an unemployed, black democrat.  I'm just waiting to see if he blames Trump or white cops.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You complain about 11 years but explode in joy over sketchy allegations from decades ago? That and all these other blatant examples of pure hypocrisy you openly display in posts not only in the same thread but on the same page are why I believe you are actually a liberal thinker making trumpist look even worse than they already do . . . or are you just that stupid?


You convicted Kavanaugh on a 30-year old charge.  Joe said he's confused why she waited 27-years.  I guess he thought she'd forget.

What's the difference between the 2?  Besides your hypocrisy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You convicted Kavanaugh on a 30-year old charge.  Joe said he's confused why she waited 27-years.  I guess he thought she'd forget.
> 
> What's the difference between the 2?  Besides your hypocrisy?


So far one testified, will she? Or is it better for you to convict him in nutter court?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Richard Komi is a black democrat.  Now he's an unemployed, black democrat.  I'm just waiting to see if he blames Trump or white cops.


Who is that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Our great President has you tied in knots.
> He didnt do it, you are doing it to yourself.
> You only have a little time left.
> Grow up.


So what are you if you claim an obvious imbecile is great? "I call it the super-duper bomb", really?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is that?


I see you're drunk already.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what are you if you claim an obvious imbecile is great? "I call it the super-duper bomb", really?


I did it just for you.
You're welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't like eating tacos?


Your wife’s.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Maybe in your circle of friends they do.  When Trump came out with his “locker room talk” talk excuse he was universally condemned by men throughout the world, particularly professional athletes (who have spent many hours in locker rooms).  All of them said that bragging about assaulting women is NOT your typical locker room talk.  Bragging about sexual conquests or sex in general, sure, but bragging about reaching out and grabbing a woman genitals “because you can”...no.
> 
> Sigh...no, he wasn’t secretly or illegally taped.  He was being mic’d up for a show.  The man is a reality TV show host, you think he doesn’t know what a microphone is??  He was just too stupid, or simply didn’t care enough, to keep his mouth shut.  And, regardless, he openly bragged about grabbing women by the genitals—you know, Pap Smear Trump, right?   Or maybe Stubby Two Fingers Trump?


Did the women press charges?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did the women press charges?


They got cash.


----------



## Nonononono (May 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your wife’s.


Between your tacos and outlaw’s meat flaps, I’m hungry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't like eating tacos?


Who said anything about tacos?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Between your tacos and outlaw’s meat flaps, I’m hungry.


Take out only, and you better wear a mask.
I prefer a clown mask.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I see you're drunk already.


Never heard the name. Is that some nutter code word?


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never heard the name. Is that some nutter code word?




*Aaaaaaaaaaaaa.......shhhuuuuaaaaddup.......yurrrrrnine idiot !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

espola said:


> They got cash.


I will take that as a no.
No charges no assault.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will take that as a no.
> No charges no assault.


As trump u paid back some of the millions they swindled from people no crime there either eh?


----------



## messy (May 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As trump u paid back some of the millions they swindled from people no crime there either eh?


I liked the Trump U stuff. Cost him $25mm for fraud. Trump knows suckers, like nobody ever. “I could shoot someone on fifth avenue and I wouldn’t lose a vote.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Trump Administration Struggles To Explain What’s Criminal About 'Obamagate'
					

Trump began tweeting the phrase on Sunday.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Obama-Appointed State Department Inspector General Fired
					

The State Department’s Inspector General, Steve Linick, who was appointed by former President Barack Obama, was fired  Friday night.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

The other secrets inside Grenell’s satchel are the key to the biggest political scandal in US history
					

That satchel that Acting DNI Ric Grenell personally delivered to the Department of Justice on May 7, 2020 was far too big for just a list of the 39 Obama administration officials, including his chief of staff and ambassador to Italy. Those high...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> I liked the Trump U stuff. Cost him $25mm for fraud. Trump knows suckers, like nobody ever. “I could shoot someone on fifth avenue and I wouldn’t lose a vote.”


How long did it take for your refund?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2020)

messy said:


> I liked the Trump U stuff. Cost him $25mm for fraud. Trump knows suckers, like nobody ever. “I could shoot someone on fifth avenue and I wouldn’t lose a vote.”


"You like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor." Suckers....


----------



## messy (May 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor." Suckers....


What happened, poor baby. Did you have to fire your doctor?


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As trump u paid back some of the millions they swindled from people no crime there either eh?



*Up " Early " servicing to Horses eh....*
*How about, up late and 18 words is your limit while intoxicated...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You like your Doctor, you can keep your Doctor." Suckers....


Unless you have shitty insurance . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Up " Early " servicing to Horses eh....*
> *How about, up late and 18 words is your limit while intoxicated...*


You really are slow on the uptake. Between you and LE, I think I am detecting a pattern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Busted: CNN Reporter Who Chastised Trump for Non-Mask Usage Rips off Mask the Moment She Thinks the Cameras Are Off
					

It's almost like they are just virtue signaling.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Busted: CNN Reporter Who Chastised Trump for Non-Mask Usage Rips off Mask the Moment She Thinks the Cameras Are Off
> 
> 
> It's almost like they are just virtue signaling.
> ...


Red state? Next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Red state? Next.


Don’t believe your eyes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Here is another one.








						Undercover Huber Chronicles the Extraordinary Actions Taken by Team Mueller to Avoid Turning Over Flynn’s Original 302
					

Nunes: “It’s gone. Poof. It’s out of sight — we can’t find it.”




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t believe your eyes?


Don't believe your lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Stay stupid, it suits you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Democrats Investigating Trump Firing of Obama-Appointed State Dept. IG - Breitbart
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Democrats demanded on Saturday that the White House hand over all records related to President Donald Trump's latest firing of a federal




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

President weakens US counterintelligence and promotes armed protests
					

His authoritarian impulses, incompetence as a leader and personal insecurity are increasingly on display.




					thehill.com


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are slow on the uptake. Between you and LE, I think I am detecting a pattern.



*" Uptake ".....nah...I do believe your " Intake " is way overshadowing your*
*ability to " partake ".....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never heard the name. Is that some nutter code word?


He's a black libtard that said women posses the ability to stop rape from happening.  He's no longer employed.  I'm sure Al Sharpton will be speaking on that shortly, since all blacks are always victims.  On a side note, I'm not sure JoJo giving pap smear exams qualifies as "rape" under oath.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2020)

Graham Moves to Subpoena Brennan, Clapper and Other Major 'Obamagate' Players
					

Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham moved to gain subpoena authorization for a number of former Obama administration officials Monday evening. "Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-South Carolina) today announced




					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
*
THE CRIMES ARE TREASONOUS
*
*TREASON = GALLOWS





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's a black libtard that said women posses the ability to stop rape from happening.  He's no longer employed.  I'm sure Al Sharpton will be speaking on that shortly, since all blacks are always victims.  On a side note, I'm not sure JoJo giving pap smear exams qualifies as "rape" under oath.


You mean Todd Akin?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2020)

messy said:


> What happened, poor baby. Did you have to fire your doctor?


No. 
My doctor retired. He was well beyond retirement age when he did retire.
The Obama care paperwork and horseshit was enough for him to call it a day.
Funny how you accept lying from some and not others....hypocritical is to good a word for you.
Piece of shit sounds about right in describing you...


----------



## messy (May 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No.
> My doctor retired. He was well beyond retirement age when he did retire.
> The Obama care paperwork and horseshit was enough for him to call it a day.
> Funny how you accept lying from some and not others....hypocritical is to good a word for you.
> Piece of shit sounds about right in describing you...


So you didn't have to leave your doctor? But you keep whining about it for 4 years? You're a smart guy!
 You idiots have been touting that same "lie" for 4 years, while the current guy lies every day about everything...and it's proven.
You are not intelligent or ethical enough to appreciate the difference.
Hope you found a new doctor and a good plan.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean Todd Akin?
> View attachment 7247


Hey, little girl, you still hiding from my bet?


----------



## messy (May 19, 2020)

Trump is so jealous of Obama that he won’t even unveil his White House portrait.
Donny is going to look verrry bad when O starts campaigning. Donny better hope he fucks this Covid thing up so bad that nobody can leave their house when O is ready to roll out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean Todd Akin?
> View attachment 7247


Here, dummy.  I tried to find the story for you on your bible, CNN, but apparently they don't report things when libtards fuck up.









						Democratic lawmaker resigns after tweet about Biden accuser
					

A state legislator in New Hampshire resigned Saturday after he posted a tweet that dismissed sexual assault allegations against Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden as unlikely because of the way women’s bodies are constructed.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is so jealous of Obama that he won’t even unveil his White House portrait.
> Donny is going to look verrry bad when O starts campaigning. Donny better hope he fucks this Covid thing up so bad that nobody can leave their house when O is ready to roll out.


What is Obama campaigning for?  Running for President again?  Maybe Pap Smear Joe should cancel his senate bid and be Bath House Barry's VP.


----------



## messy (May 19, 2020)

Trump is showing fine leadership during this pandemic, isn’t he? That stable, informative administration, telling us of the necessary precautions, making sure we have an organized nationwide testing regimen. Providing all of the protective equipment.
He’s a great guy to lead in a battle like this, isn’t he?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Big Mike... if I could be like Mike...


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

messy said:


> So you didn't have to leave your doctor? But you keep whining about it for 4 years? You're a smart guy!
> You idiots have been touting that same "lie" for 4 years, while the current guy lies every day about everything...and it's proven.
> You are not intelligent or ethical enough to appreciate the difference.
> Hope you found a new doctor and a good plan.


*Hey " Messy " Financial.....*
*Since you have proven your inability to comprehend the written/typed word...*
*Here's a visual of your depiction below from a Conservative Image....





*


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is showing fine leadership during this pandemic, isn’t he? That stable, informative administration, telling us of the necessary precautions, making sure we have an organized nationwide testing regimen. Providing all of the protective equipment.
> He’s a great guy to lead in a battle like this, isn’t he?


*Who've you got that can even walk onto the " Field "
in case " Dementia Joe " is removed on the 25th Amendment 
and section 4 is implimented .....?????*







*Don't tell me this Lady........
She has NO NO NO experience what so ever...
Good Grief....Kamala Harris is bad, but she has 
some experience ( Just ask Willie Brown .. )*


----------



## messy (May 19, 2020)

Trump previously paid $25mm in settlement for duping people into buying his phony “University” and now this?

A federal judge on Monday allowed a federal lawsuit accusing President Donald Trump, his three eldest children and his company of collaborating with a fraudulent marketing scheme to prey on investors to proceed.
The lawsuit, originally filed in October 2018 and amended a few months later, alleges that in exchange for "secret" payments, Trump and three of his adult children used his former reality TV show "The Celebrity Apprentice" and other promotional events as vehicles to boost ACN Opportunity, a telecommunications marketing company linked to a nonprofit that used Trump's brand to appeal to teens.The lawsuit also accuses the Trumps of having profited off the poor and vulnerable, as people looking "to enrich themselves by systematically defrauding economically marginalized people looking to invest in their educations, start their own small business, and pursue the American dream."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is so jealous of Obama that he won’t even unveil his White House portrait.
> Donny is going to look verrry bad when O starts campaigning. Donny better hope he fucks this Covid thing up so bad that nobody can leave their house when O is ready to roll out.


OMG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Who've you got that can even walk onto the " Field "
> in case " Dementia Joe " is removed on the 25th Amendment
> and section 4 is implimented .....?????*
> 
> ...


How sly... covering her little tummy.  Too bad it can't put a dent in the cunt bumper.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump previously paid $25mm in settlement for duping people into buying his phony “University” and now this?
> 
> A federal judge on Monday allowed a federal lawsuit accusing President Donald Trump, his three eldest children and his company of collaborating with a fraudulent marketing scheme to prey on investors to proceed.
> The lawsuit, originally filed in October 2018 and amended a few months later, alleges that in exchange for "secret" payments, Trump and three of his adult children used his former reality TV show "The Celebrity Apprentice" and other promotional events as vehicles to boost ACN Opportunity, a telecommunications marketing company linked to a nonprofit that used Trump's brand to appeal to teens.The lawsuit also accuses the Trumps of having profited off the poor and vulnerable, as people looking "to enrich themselves by systematically defrauding economically marginalized people looking to invest in their educations, start their own small business, and pursue the American dream."


Jesus Christ... is this all you losers have left?  Appealing to teens?  LMAO!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

*FBI Offered To Pay Christopher Steele ‘Significantly’ To Dig Up Dirt On Michael Flynn*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

‘Just What I Need Is A Lawyer In The Family’: Trump Congratulates Daughter Tiffany On Graduation, Invites Her To WH
					

President Donald Trump congratulated his daughter Tiffany Trump Wednesday of graduating from Georgetown Law School and invited her to the White House.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 21, 2020)

Nice to see the libtard media being fair and balanced.  A feel good on Fredo & Dumbo rather than address seniors the Governor sent to their deaths?

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/chris-cuomos-latest-sibling-rivalry-122600857.html


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How sly... covering her little tummy.  Too bad it can't put a dent in the cunt bumper.




*OOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................My.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Well, all I can say is.... LMAO!  Nevermind that "Charlamagne Tha God" sounds like a fucking moron, and... to nobody's surprise... is a former drug dealer, but he told Biden "I want something for my community".  I have an idea, Tha God, how 'bout a big helping of ACCOUNTABILITY?









						Biden: 'If you have a problem figuring out whether you're for me or Trump, then you ain't black'
					

Joe Biden said he "shouldn't have been such a wise guy" on Friday hours after he told a popular African American radio host that anyone struggling to decide whether to support him or President Donald Trump in the general election "ain't black."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

So is it positive is a negative thing or negative is a positive thing?  I just want to get it straight for future reference.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Can anyone be more disingenuous than Kayleigh K- Mac Mcenany?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> So is it positive is a negative thing or negative is a positive thing?  I just want to get it straight for future reference.


Here let me beat nono to the punch . . .
Is it bad to be bad or good?
Is it wicked to be wicked or not?
Is it good to be phat?
Are you bitching or bitchen?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can anyone be more disingenuous than Kayleigh K- Mac Mcenany?


Makes you idiots look the part, doesn't she?


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> So is it positive is a negative thing or negative is a positive thing?  I just want to get it straight for future reference.



*I notice you've got " Bidenitus "....*
*
The inability to string a full sentence together....

Don't pursue the Commentary your mentor slobbered thru on the " Breakfast Club " show...
*
*Then you will really be " Deep " stating it....*


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here let me beat nono to the punch . . .
> Is it bad to be bad or good?
> Is it wicked to be wicked or not?
> Is it good to be phat?
> Are you bitching or bitchen?



*You can't beat me, you just slapped yourself silly....*

*Go sit down for awhile now...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Gee I wonder what Schiff, the house intelligence committee chairman, knows that would be exposed?









						Schiff calls on outgoing DNI Grenell to declassify Flynn's talks with Russians
					

Rep. Adam Schiff called on Acting Director of National Intelligence Richard Grenell to declassify the underlying intelligence reports on former national security adviser Michael Flynn so the American public may have a "complete public record free of political manipulation."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder what Schiff, the house intelligence committee chairman, knows that would be exposed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump already lost this one in court. Now he'll give the guy a pardon and they won't let this get out.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder what Schiff, the house intelligence committee chairman, knows that would be exposed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Adam " Schiff fo Brains " is a LIAR, BULLSHITTER and a Terrible Poker Player...*
*
He's about to have his ass handed to him in a BIG way.....Ratcliffe absolutely cannot*
*stand that worm.....!*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump already lost this one in court. Now he'll give the guy a pardon and they won't let this get out.



*You love to LIE...don't you....*
*Trump lost NOTHING...!*
*Adam Schiff is going to soon be a human popsicle...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder what Schiff, the house intelligence committee chairman, knows that would be exposed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this, Husky?









						Disinformation from Schiff, media damaged America
					

House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff has been feeding the American people misinformation for years. He used his position — replete with access to information and people in the know — t…




					www.bostonherald.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Bill Maher says he now regrets Trump's impeachment: 'Turned out to be a horrible thing'
					

Leftist filmmaker Michael Moore says the only way for Trump to be reelected is if he cheats, mocks armed protestors in Michigan




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## espola (May 25, 2020)

"The most disloyal actual retard that has ever set foot in the Oval Office"

Google will tell you who tweeted that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

espola said:


> "The most disloyal actual retard that has ever set foot in the Oval Office"
> 
> Google will tell you who tweeted that.


She knows he is blowing it, he just can't help himself. I mean really, he must be allergic to prolonged success. He talked himself into a lot of choice spots and then blew it many, many times . . . I mean really, who goes bankrupt running a casino? You think he would have learned something the first few failures?


----------



## espola (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She knows he is blowing it, he just can't help himself. I mean really, he must be allergic to prolonged success. He talked himself into a lot of choice spots and then blew it many, many times . . . I mean really, who goes bankrupt running a casino? You think he would have learned something the first few failures?


He had a real chance to show his leadership and squandered it.  He won't be able to walk away from this disaster with a bankruptcy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

It’s gotta kill you pussies when they play “Hail to the Chief.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

Pence: U.S. Will Not 'Tolerate' Big Tech Censorship of Conservatives
					

Pence said the Trump administration is “not going to tolerate” social media and big tech companies aiming to silence conservative voices.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bill Maher says he now regrets Trump's impeachment: 'Turned out to be a horrible thing'
> 
> 
> Leftist filmmaker Michael Moore says the only way for Trump to be reelected is if he cheats, mocks armed protestors in Michigan
> ...


I wonder if Play-Doh nose regrets saying he'd like to see the economy tank if it gets rid of a duly elected President.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Imtired (May 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> See this, Husky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize the Boston Herald article you posted was an Opinion Piece, right?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You do realize the Boston Herald article you posted was an Opinion Piece, right?



*You DO realize he's entitled to post that......it comes under the " Word "  ...FREEDOM.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder if Play-Doh nose regrets saying he'd like to see the economy tank if it gets rid of a duly elected President.


If he doesn’t he will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You do realize the Boston Herald article you posted was an Opinion Piece, right?


What’s wrong with that?
Science is opinion also.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s wrong with that?
> Science is opinion also.


Gravity is not an opinion.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You do realize the Boston Herald article you posted was an Opinion Piece, right?


Yes... by the editorial staff.  You DO realize that, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Gravity is not an opinion.


When you losers praise the science brought by an Autistic 16-year old, you wave your right to school anybody.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When you losers praise the science brought by an Autistic 16-year old, you wave your right to school anybody.


When did she claim to be a scientist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Gravity is not an opinion.


An opinion can have gravity however.
Thus defined, gravity can be an opinion.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

espola said:


> When did she claim to be a scientist?


How DARE you!

You fools gave her more airtime than Biden.  Well, on second thought, Quid Pro Joe is more autistic than she is.  Probably a good idea.


----------



## messy (May 26, 2020)

Does anybody have a comparison of how many days Obama and Trump have each spent on the golf course at this point in their presidencies?

Does anybody know how many Americans died under Obama during the Ebola pandemic?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Gravity is not an opinion.


*My opinion is it's an opinion....you cannot explain it.*
*
Until you can factually explain it, it's just a supposition = opinion.

Quantum Mechanics cannot explain it.....

Science has a hypothesis on Gravity, but it cannot be tested...so therefore
it is just an opinion.....

The bottom line is YOU spewed Crap once again without at least trying 
to understand what you where attempting to Bullshit about..
*
*You Lied....once again

A lie is an untruth told/spewed in the absence of coercion....*


----------



## Imtired (May 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... by the editorial staff.  You DO realize that, right?


And?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And?



*Think before typing....imatiredoldtroll...*


----------



## messy (May 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Gravity is not an opinion.


Careful.
There are some really stupid people on here who may think that it is. 
They have problems...


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

__





						Japheth Emekam and Udegba Ekeokwu (scam alert) - THE SCAM HUNTER
					

'Please pick up this information and locate any Western Union around to pick up the $5000.00 and call the Operation Manager Mr. David Mark.'Read more Japheth Emekam and Udegba Ekeokwu (scam alert) ›




					scamhunter.org


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Careful.
> There are some really stupid people on here who may think that it is.
> They have problems...


*Proving once again your lack of education with an eighteen word post...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And?


And I just made you look stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And I just made you look stupid.


I wouldn’t be taking any bows.
She is pretty good at doing that on her own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Why the Left is Weaponizing Science
					

According to some “experts,” science can sometimes be settled, meaning that in certain areas of study, the evidence has been deemed so overwhelming and indisputable that further debate is not only unnecessary, it is forbidden. Only one in...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

trump sure does like stupid people, they vote for him and he hires them . . . he is one









						Kayleigh McEnany: 'Peculiar' That Joe Biden Doesn't Wear Mask In His Home
					

The White House press secretary seemed to think it strange that Biden -- in line with government guidance -- wore a mask in public but not at home.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why the Left is Weaponizing Science
> 
> 
> According to some “experts,” science can sometimes be settled, meaning that in certain areas of study, the evidence has been deemed so overwhelming and indisputable that further debate is not only unnecessary, it is forbidden. Only one in...
> ...


Knowledge has always been a weapon, against stupid, stupid. We need that more than ever with people like you who are proud of their ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump sure does like stupid people, they vote for him and he hires them . . . he is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but she is hot
AF.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Fauci: Hydroxychloroquine not effective against coronavirus
					

However, Fauci stopped short of calling for an outright ban of the drug.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but she is hot
> AF.


Looks, i.e. perception is everything to you people . . . you don't care what is really happening as long as the narrative you are fed portrays things they way you want them to be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump sure does like stupid people, they vote for him and he hires them . . . he is one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We stupid people grasp the concept of "sarcasm".  I guess it's wasted on you libtards.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Knowledge has always been a weapon, against stupid, stupid. We need that more than ever with people like you who are proud of their ignorance.


Is that why you libtards go to an autistic 16-year old for your knowledge of science?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fauci: Hydroxychloroquine not effective against coronavirus
> 
> 
> However, Fauci stopped short of calling for an outright ban of the drug.
> ...


Strange.  Thousands of doctor's have prescribed it and said it saved lives.  Have you consulted with Greta or Robert DeNiro yet, libtard?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks, i.e. perception is everything to you people . . . you don't care what is really happening as long as the narrative you are fed portrays things they way you want them to be.


What was really happening when the drunken crypt keeper was ripping up Trump's speech on national television?  It sure looked like the drunken crypt keeper was really ripping up Trump's speech on national television.  Was that just my perception?


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

HA HA - LARDASS


----------



## Imtired (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And I just made you look stupid.


You don’t say?  Please elaborate.  I tell you that you are confusing fact with an opinion piece.  You respond that the opinion piece is from the editorial board of that particular newspaper.   Okaaaay...so how does that dispute that it’s an opinion piece?  “Stupid”. You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You don’t say?  Please elaborate.  I tell you that you are confusing fact with an opinion piece.  You respond that the opinion piece is from the editorial board of that particular newspaper.   Okaaaay...so how does that dispute that it’s an opinion piece?  “Stupid”. You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.


In today's media, every piece is an opinion piece.  All you have to do is look at the source to know what the opinion will be.  You jumped the gun and thought I referenced an article where some fat lady in wrote in when, in fact, it was editors from the source.  Sit down, granny...


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In today's media, every piece is an opinion piece.


No, they are not.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> No, they are not.


Yeah, they are.  You have any names for me yet?  I know you've been busy hitting google.  Anything on Wiki?  I mean, it's so prevalent... HAS to be a category of names, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, they are.  You have any names for me yet?  I know you've been busy hitting google.  Anything on Wiki?  I mean, it's so prevalent... HAS to be a category of names, right?


You take yourself, and your mission in here, so serious I chuckle when I see "The Outlaw" .moniker as last posted or whatever. The only other person who made me laugh like that at the mere sight of their moniker was aff-leet and all his various nom de plumes. Carry on, its hilarious!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You take yourself, and your mission in here, so serious I chuckle when I see "The Outlaw" .moniker as last posted or whatever. The only other person who made me laugh like that at the mere sight of their moniker was aff-leet and all his various nom de plumes. Carry on, its hilarious!


His "mission" is about as much concern to me as my left hemorrhoid.  

<shifts to the right on the sofa>  Ah! That's better!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks, i.e. perception is everything to you people . . . you don't care what is really happening as long as the narrative you are fed portrays things they way you want them to be.


That’s deep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What was really happening when the drunken crypt keeper was ripping up Trump's speech on national television?  It sure looked like the drunken crypt keeper was really ripping up Trump's speech on national television.  Was that just my perception?


It’s because liberal women are ugly
AF.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s because liberal women are ugly
> AF.





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/558235316311790667/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You take yourself, and your mission in here, so serious I chuckle when I see "The Outlaw" .moniker as last posted or whatever. The only other person who made me laugh like that at the mere sight of their moniker was aff-leet and all his various nom de plumes. Carry on, its hilarious!


Chuckle away, dipshit.  You have any names for me, social justice warrior?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/558235316311790667/


Same era... I know who heterosexual men would rather be with.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> His "mission" is about as much concern to me as my left hemorrhoid.
> 
> <shifts to the right on the sofa>  Ah! That's better!


Maybe if you took it in the ass a little bit less here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

AG Barr Appoints Federal Prosecutor To Review Obama Admin ‘Unmasking’ Of Trump Associates
					

AG William Barr appointed a federal prosecutor to review so-called "unmasking" requests that Obama administration officials submitted against Trump associates.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/558235316311790667/


See what I mean?
You Dick.








						Turns out 'Central Park Karen' was an Obama and Buttigieg donor
					

A white woman who got into an incredibly stupid altercation with a black man in the wilds of Central Park over her inexplicable refusal to put her dog on a leash as he politely asked and the park rules required, and then threatened to call ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe if you took it in the ass a little bit less here?


Ah yes, you and "the sisters". They now have a new member or an old one under a different name . . . or are you simply a "leftist" in here to make trumpist look even sillier? If you are the latter you are doing a great job!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I mean?
> You Dick.
> 
> 
> ...


It was pretty obvi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was pretty obvi.


Tenacious called it, he lives there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I mean?
> You Dick.
> 
> 
> ...


What did you expect it's NYC not Arkansas.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, you and "the sisters". They now have a new member or an old one under a different name . . . or are you simply a "leftist" in here to make trumpist look even sillier? If you are the latter you are doing a great job!


Would you like to buy some punctuation from the commissary?


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/558235316311790667/


*Your a POS for patronizing her......*








*She's a POS .......*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, you and "the sisters". They now have a new member or an old one under a different name . . . or are you simply a "leftist" in here to make trumpist look even sillier? If you are the latter you are doing a great job!


*You try so hard to take a stand, butt it's yourself you slap with your own hand....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You try so hard to take a stand, butt it's yourself you slap with your own hand....*


You girls crack me up, so serious about yourselves and what you do in here with a grand total of 5 or 6 frequent visitors . . . that and your deep seated mental issues, Freud was right about people like you.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You girls crack me up, so serious about yourselves and what you do in here with a grand total of 5 or 6 frequent visitors . . . that and your deep seated mental issues, Freud was right about people like you.



*Noooooooo......Freud was right about you !*

*You're the one with the " Ring "....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

I wonder how hard the libtard media is trying to bury this one.









						Amy Klobuchar didn't prosecute officer at center of George Floyd's death after previous conduct complaints
					

George Floyd's death in police custody is renewing criticism of Sen. Amy Klobuchar's (D-Minn.) prosecutorial record.Before she became a senator and a top contender for former Vice President Joe Biden's vice presidential spot, Klobuchar spent eight years as the Hennepin County attorney, in




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Think if trump had acted as quickly with the coronavirus as he did with Twitter fact checking him.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think if trump had acted as quickly with the coronavirus as he did with Twitter fact checking him.



*He did......*

*Otherwise you'd be another corpse......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He did......*
> 
> *Otherwise you'd be another corpse......!*


Ok, so "he did" and it was effective, right? And what was it that was so effective? Social distancing, masks, stay at home orders and the other trump led CDC directives, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Trump gives Ginni Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, a presidential appointment
					

President Trump has appointed Ginni Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, to be a member of the Library of Congress Trust Fund Board, the White House announced Thursday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7343


Beautiful woman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Some women just give up I guess.


----------



## Nonononono (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beautiful woman.


Just what I was thinking except the beautiful woman part.
Maybe the mirrors were not working where she came from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7345


I bet she has LeBron beat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

I am sure she is a nice woman, except that little thing about kicking people out of her hospital who couldn’t pay thing.


----------



## Imtired (May 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7345


I see what you did there.


----------



## Imtired (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beautiful woman.


Inside and out.  Smart too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Inside and out.  Smart too.


He/she is so smart she won’t let us see her thesis.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7343


"Like Mike... if I could be like Mike!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beautiful woman.


I guess... if you like them masculine with a dick and too many teeth.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet she has LeBron beat.


My personal favorite... simply gorgeous.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Inside and out.  Smart too.


Yeah... instead of going into Chicago high schools and telling them it was a bad idea to be criminals and resisting arrest, she spent that time reading to Kindergartners.  I'm sure that'll pay off in a decade or so.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok, so "he did" and it was effective, right? And what was it that was so effective? Social distancing, masks, stay at home orders and the other trump led CDC directives, right?



*LEADERSHIP among other strengths.........you're backed into a corner, just as the DEMOCRATS are
right now.....!

You can't hide from the Filthy Horrendous Criminals acts by:*
*Barrack Obama
Joe Biden
Hillary Clinton
Loretta Lynch
Susan Rice
Sally Yates
Robert Mueller..
James Comey
John Brennen*
*Peter Strzok
Lisa Page*
*Rod Rosenstien
Adam Schiff
Nancy Pelosi
Gerald Nadler
Eric Swalwell*
*And many many many others...

1st Coup attempt - Russia Hoax via Robert Mueller - FAILED*
*2nd Coup attempt - Impeachment via Adam Schiff/Nancy Pelosi - FAILED
3rd Coup attempt - COVID-19 Virus from CHINA - FAILED
4th Coup attempt- Collapsing The American Economy - FAILED
5th Coup attempt - Is in progress WITH THE MANUFACTURED RIOTS BEING GINNED UP !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

There must not have been a TV in there . . . 

As protesters gathered outside the White House Friday night in Washington, DC, President Donald Trump was briefly taken to the underground bunker for a period of time, according to a White House official and a law enforcement source.

The President was there for a little under an hour before being brought upstairs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

In a sad week for America, Trump has fled from his duty
					

CNN senior political analyst David Gergen writes that in historically trying times for the country President Trump has once again failed to step up as a leader




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a sad week for America, Trump has fled from his duty
> 
> 
> CNN senior political analyst David Gergen writes that in historically trying times for the country President Trump has once again failed to step up as a leader
> ...


What?  CNN said something bad about Trump?  Are you fucking kidding me?  I'm shocked!  Hey, Husky Pu, is Wolfie Blitzer still counting Hillary's votes?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There must not have been a TV in there . . .
> 
> As protesters gathered outside the White House Friday night in Washington, DC, President Donald Trump was briefly taken to the underground bunker for a period of time, according to a White House official and a law enforcement source.
> 
> The President was there for a little under an hour before being brought upstairs.


Do your dumb asses know the Secret Service makes these decisions?  Same Secret Service agents that waste our tax dollars protecting Cankles Rodham.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a sad week for America, Trump has fled from his duty
> 
> 
> CNN senior political analyst David Gergen writes that in historically trying times for the country President Trump has once again failed to step up as a leader
> ...



*Hey SHIT FOR BRAINS....you really paint yourself as *
*one tough as nails Liberal Liberator.....

Now get your ass down to one of these protests and start
playing the NEW game of Russian Roulette .....Go on...*

*As of June 1st, 2020 these are the ( 6 ) NEW rules for Russian Roulette:

1. You need to dress up like a protestor.
2. You need to seek out small business owners.
3. You need to taunt them and hurl insults.
4. You need to " Attempt " breaking into their business.
5. You need to aggressively confront the business owner.
6. You need to ignore the fact that a Business Owner could be armed.

There ya go SHIT FOR BRAINS.....!*

*Oh....you might want to read the below article before " Engaging ".....










						VIDEO: Omaha Bar Owner Shoots Protester Who Was Assaulting Him, Won't Face Charges; Leftists Vow To Burn Bar Down
					

A bar owner shot a protester on Saturday night after the mob came for him and his business. The incident was caught on video. You can hear the person taking the video warning the people to stay back, shouting “This n**** got a gun!… It’s not worth it, n****!” as the mob encroached on a…




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do your dumb asses know the Secret Service makes these decisions?


So you don't believe trump? trump said it was his decision, he said he wanted to do an inspection.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you don't believe trump? trump said it was his decision, he said he wanted to do an inspection.


Thank god we got that clarified... wgaf...


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Here's a book for you...........*







*You need it !*


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

Empress Melania steps up in order to pursue her promise to "Be Best" --









						Melania Trump Attends FEMA Briefing Without Her Husband and People Have Questions
					

The first spouse, whether woman or man, has no official duties nor title in the United States. There are a million good policy reasons to keep it that way. If one absolutely must put a family member in government, make it official and appoint a spouse to a specific position for specific...




					www.politicalflare.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Here's a book for you...........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E has no use for your well worn, dog eared hand me down. Especially as you learned nothing from it during your many years possessing it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> E has no use for your well worn, dog eared hand me down.
> Especially as you learned nothing from it during your many years possessing it.



*Hey Fat Bob the Slob you don't get to speak for the Crusty 80 year old Lying Thief....
You've enough issues within your own personal life that need to be promptly addressed...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Fat Bob the Slob you don't get to speak for the Crusty 80 year old Lying Thief....
> You've enough issues within your own personal life that need to be promptly addressed...!*


The lesson I want you to learn is: It doesn’t matter what you look like. You can be tall or short or fat or thin, or ugly or handsome, like your father, or you can be black or yellow or white. It doesn’t matter. But what does matter is the size of your heart and the strength of your character.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 331510, member: 2987"

The lesson I want you to learn is: 

It doesn’t matter what you look like. 
You can be tall or short or fat or thin, or ugly or handsome, 
like your father, or you can be black or yellow or white.

 It doesn’t matter. 

But what does matter is the size of your heart and the strength of your character.

/QUOTE

*You have absolutely nothing to offer in the way of morals/advice.....*
*You lost all of that with your very first FILTHY attack on my character...and you have been
in the gutter grovelling since...multiple Avatar changes, multiple Motive changes....
multiple Personality scenarios....nothing you've tried can hide the TRUTH:
That you still have not learned...... you picked a fight with the wrong guy....

You've lost it....accept the TRUTH or we can just continue on...it doesn't matter to me...







*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 331510, member: 2987"
> 
> The lesson I want you to learn is:
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268539458925854720


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268539458925854720


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Some people still think t is great.  They even set up a web page of all the reasons why at "Why Trump is great dot com"





__





						Impeachment of Donald Trump - Wikipedia
					






					whytrumpisgreat.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Some people still think t is great.  They even set up a web page of all the reasons why at "Why Trump is great dot com"
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						President Trump shushes reporter trying to interrupt him with question about minority unemployment
					

He did not appreciate the interruption




					www.theblaze.com
				



 Shushing an angry black woman, too funny.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Four score and seven years ago, our fathers — terrific people, fantastic fathers — brought forth on this continent a new nation conceived in liberty — beautiful thing, liberty — and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal, the most equal, couldn’t be more equal. We are met on the great battlefield — a great classy field, everyone says it’s really classy — and we’re going to dedicate it to those who gave their lives. But, in a larger sense, we’re going to dedicate it to me. We’ll put up a sign, a big beautiful sign that says ‘Lincoln Field’ in huge gold letters, with a golf course and a pro club and cabana bar. Now we are engaged in a great civil war — and it’s very unfair how I’ve been treated during this war.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Four score and seven years ago, our fathers — terrific people, fantastic fathers — brought forth on this continent a new nation conceived in liberty — beautiful thing, liberty — and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal, the most equal, couldn’t be more equal. We are met on the great battlefield — a great classy field, everyone says it’s really classy — and we’re going to dedicate it to those who gave their lives. But, in a larger sense, we’re going to dedicate it to me. We’ll put up a sign, a big beautiful sign that says ‘Lincoln Field’ in huge gold letters, with a golf course and a pro club and cabana bar. Now we are engaged in a great civil war — and it’s very unfair how I’ve been treated during this war.


*It's unfair how easily you're lured in.......*







*.....but I am using " Lincoln " Velveeta this evening and it's a winner !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Thousands Of US Troops To Leave Germany As Trump Administration Orders Withdrawal
					

President Donald Trump ordered the Pentagon to withdraw 9,500 troops from Germany, administration officials said Friday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Part un
An anguished question from a Trump supporter: ‘Why do liberals think Trump supporters are stupid?’
THE SERIOUS ANSWER: Here’s what the majority of anti-Trump voters honestly feel about Trump supporters en masse:
That when you saw a man who had owned a fraudulent University, intent on scamming poor people, you thought "Fine." (https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2018/04/10/trump-university-settlement-judge-finalized/502387002/)
That when you saw a man who had made it his business practice to stiff his creditors, you said, "Okay." (https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-hotel-paid-millions-in-fines-for-unpaid-work)
That when you heard him proudly brag about his own history of sexual abuse, you said, "No problem." (https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/list-trumps-accusers-allegations-sexual-misconduct/story?id=51956410)
That when he made up stories about seeing Muslim-Americans in the thousands cheering the destruction of the World Trade Center, you said, "Not an issue." (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/11/22/donald-trumps-outrageous-claim-that-thousands-of-new-jersey-muslims-celebrated-the-911-attacks/)
That when you saw him brag that he could shoot a man on Fifth Avenue and you wouldn't care, you exclaimed, "He sure knows me." (https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/10/23/president-donald-trump-could-shoot-someone-without-prosecution/4073405002/)
That when you heard him relating a story of an elderly guest of his country club, an 80-year old man, who fell off a stage and hit his head, to Trump replied: “‘Oh my God, that’s disgusting,’ and I turned away. I couldn’t—you know, he was right in front of me, and I turned away. I didn’t want to touch him. He was bleeding all over the place. And I felt terrible, because it was a beautiful white marble floor, and now it had changed color. Became very red.” You said, "That's cool!" (https://www.gq.com/story/donald-trump-howard-stern-story)
That when you saw him mock the disabled, you thought it was the funniest thing you ever saw. (https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/donald-trump-criticized-after-he-appears-mock-reporter-serge-kovaleski-n470016)
That when you heard him brag that he doesn't read books, you said, "Well, who has time?" (https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/01/americas-first-post-text-president/549794/)
That when the Central Park Five were compensated as innocent men convicted of a crime they didn't commit, and he angrily said that they should still be in prison, you said, "That makes sense." (https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2019/06/19/what-trump-has-said-central-park-five/1501321001/)
That when you heard him tell his supporters to beat up protesters and that he would hire attorneys, you thought, "Yes!" (https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-trump-campaign-protests-20160313-story.html)
That when you heard him tell one rally to confiscate a man's coat before throwing him out into the freezing cold, you said, "What a great guy!" (https://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/donald-trump-orders-protesters-coat-is-confiscated-and-he-is-sent-into-the-cold-a6802756.html)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Part Deux
That you have watched the parade of neo-Nazis and white supremacists with whom he curries favor, while refusing to condemn outright Nazis, and you have said, "Thumbs up!" (https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/08/why-cant-trump-just-condemn-nazis/567320/)
That you hear him unable to talk to foreign dignitaries without insulting their countries and demanding that they praise his electoral win, you said, "That's the way I want my President to be." (https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump-insult-foreign-countries-leaders_n_59dd2769e4b0b26332e76d57)
That you have watched him remove expertise from all layers of government in favor of people who make money off of eliminating protections in the industries they're supposed to be regulating and you have said, "What a genius!" (https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/12/29/138-trump-policy-changes-2017-000603)
That you have heard him continue to profit from his businesses, in part by leveraging his position as President, to the point of overcharging the Secret Service for space in the properties he owns, and you have said, "That's smart!" (https://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2018-03-05/how-is-donald-trump-profiting-from-the-presidency-let-us-count-the-ways)
That you have heard him say that it was difficult to help Puerto Rico because it was in the middle of water and you have said, "That makes sense." (https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2017/09/26/the-very-big-ocean-between-here-and-puerto-rico-is-not-a-perfect-excuse-for-a-lack-of-aid/)
That you have seen him start fights with every country from Canada to New Zealand while praising Russia and quote, "falling in love" with the dictator of North Korea, and you have said, "That's statesmanship!" (https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/02/politics/donald-trump-dictators-kim-jong-un-vladimir-putin/index.html)
That Trump separated children from their families and put them in cages, managed to lose track of 1500 kids, has opened a tent city incarceration camp in the desert in Texas - he explains that they’re just “animals” - and you say, “Well, OK then.” (https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/more-5-400-children-split-border-according-new-count-n1071791)
That you have witnessed all the thousand and one other manifestations of corruption and low moral character and outright animalistic rudeness and contempt for you, the working American voter, and you still show up grinning and wearing your MAGA hats and threatening to beat up anybody who says otherwise. (https://www.americanprogress.org/issues/democracy/reports/2018/06/04/451570/confronting-cost-trumps-corruption-american-families/)
What you don't get, Trump supporters, is that our succumbing to frustration and shaking our heads, thinking of you as stupid, may very well be wrong and unhelpful, but it's also...hear me...charitable.
Because if you're NOT stupid, we must turn to other explanations, and most of them are less flattering.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Part un
> An anguished question from a Trump supporter: ‘Why do liberals think Trump supporters are stupid?’
> THE SERIOUS ANSWER: Here’s what the majority of anti-Trump voters honestly feel about Trump supporters en masse:
> That when you saw a man who had owned a fraudulent University, intent on scamming poor people, you thought "Fine."
> ...



*That whole above post is a " Package " of shit...and YOU know it.*
*
Go ahead and continue your " Agenda " of twisted/ill informed LIES....It will NOT sway
me or anybody else who is witnessing HOW YOU AND YOURS WANT TO RUN THE 
COUNTRY......!

It's clear as bell you and yours are losing bad and have now resorted to VIOLENCE in
an attempt to scare/sway the AMERICAN PUBLIC....!

It's not going to work......Violent Petulant childish antics will only drive more AMERICANS further *
*from YOUR Party and to a Party of Stability and Economic Success...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Trump’s Troop Plan Stuns Germany and Rocks Postwar Order


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Fareed Zakaria: Trump would act with little regard to law - CNN Video
					

CNN's Fareed Zakaria says the system of checks and balances in the US government is only effective if other leaders speak out and act when they see blatant abuses of power.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

Now that Michelle has given am online commencement address for all members of the Class of 2020, Melania will be giving hers in a few days.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that Michelle has given am online commencement address for all members of the Class of 2020, Melania will be giving hers in a few days.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

I see trump has made bashing baby seals legal again.








						Trump administration ends ban on killing Alaska bear cubs, wolf pups
					

The Trump administration on Tuesday overturned an Obama-era rule that barred hunters in Alaska national preserves from baiting bear traps or killing denning bear cubs and wolf pups or other practices that have been condemned by environmental and wildlife protection groups.Under...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see trump has made bashing baby seals legal again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It mentions bear and wolf cubs.
Clubbing baby seals is what happens daily on this sight.
You're welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It mentions bear and wolf cubs.
> Clubbing baby seals is what happens daily on this sight.
> You're welcome.


Yes, you fools club yourselves. Nowhere is ignorance so revered as it is with you trump lickers. Is it that once you saw the Obama's walk into the "White" House you gave up on America?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Some people still think t is great.  They even set up a web page of all the reasons why at "Why Trump is great dot com"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My personal favorite, ebola.  "Here's the deal... I will defeat Donald Trump... but first, send in  your money"!









						Here's The Deal - Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website
					

On “Here’s The Deal,” former Vice President Joe Biden provides a voice of clarity during uncertain times. Each episode will feature in-depth conversations about pressing issues with some of the nation’s top experts — paired with the heart, compassion, and wisdom only Joe can deliver. You can...




					joebiden.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you fools club yourselves. Nowhere is ignorance so revered as it is with you trump lickers. Is it that once you saw the Obama's walk into the "White" House you gave up on America?


He didn't do anything in 8 years.  He's the "Switzerland" of American presidents.  What was there to give up?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Empress Melania steps up in order to pursue her promise to "Be Best" --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Between trump and pence which is dumb and which is dumber?

Vice President Mike Pence tweeted a photo showing a crowd of President Donald Trump's reelection campaign staff not wearing face masks or social distancing. The photo appeared to be from the campaign's Arlington, Virginia, office. Pence later deleted the tweet.









						Pence tweets photo of Trump reelection campaign - CNN Video
					

Vice President Mike Pence tweeted a photo showing a crowd of President Donald Trump's reelection campaign staff not wearing face masks or social distancing. The photo appeared to be from the campaign's Arlington, Virginia, office. Pence later deleted the tweet.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Medical supply company threw out products after Trump toured its facility
					

A medical supply company said Tuesday that it discarded the products it had produced during President Donald Trump's visit to its headquarters in Maine last week.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

Warning signs at t rally in Texas --

“By attending the Rally, you and any guests voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19 and agree not to hold Donald J. Trump for President, Inc. … liable for any illness or injury.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2020)

The rats are leaving the ship.









						White House's top lawyer at the Supreme Court to resign
					

The U.S. government's top advocate before the Supreme Court, Noel Francisco, who defended President Donald Trump's policies, including the travel ban on people from mainly Muslim countries, is expected to resign, according to a person familiar with his plans.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The rats are leaving the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reason given for his departure.  Is that what you losers are down to?  Wishful thinking?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Part Deux
> That you have watched the parade of neo-Nazis and white supremacists with whom he curries favor, while refusing to condemn outright Nazis, and you have said, "Thumbs up!" (https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/08/why-cant-trump-just-condemn-nazis/567320/)
> That you hear him unable to talk to foreign dignitaries without insulting their countries and demanding that they praise his electoral win, you said, "That's the way I want my President to be." (https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump-insult-foreign-countries-leaders_n_59dd2769e4b0b26332e76d57)
> That you have watched him remove expertise from all layers of government in favor of people who make money off of eliminating protections in the industries they're supposed to be regulating and you have said, "What a genius!" (https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/12/29/138-trump-policy-changes-2017-000603)
> ...


There's a good possibility you need a hobby.  I'm thinking it's far too late to worry about a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Make sure you people watch your commander in chief at West Point today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Trump To West Point Cadets: You’re Joining The Ranks Of Those Who Sent Tyrants ‘Through The Gates Of Hell’
					

President Trump delivered a commencement address to the graduating class at West Point on Saturday, with graduates spaced six feet apart and no parents in attendance.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The rats are leaving the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure are. Barr isn't going to be able to find any lawyer who wants to keep his/her license.
How about those clowns who sent the letter to CNN because they didn't like the poll results?
Trump is learning that the American republic has too many tools to permit a banana republic.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2020)

Fun facts -  

How many West point graduates were involved in the defense of Llittle Round Top, cited in t's speech at West Point?  None.

How many regular US Army soldiers fought there?  None - the defensive action was fought by the 20th Maine Volunteer Regiment.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2020)

Those Millenials at Fox apparently can't tell a Monty Python scene from a press release tweeted by some Seattle "anarchiats".


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Those Millenials at Fox apparently can't tell a Monty Python scene from a press release tweeted by some Seattle "anarchiats".


The entire anti-Antifa campaign has been Trump’s and Fox’s weapons to distract the stupid people from the racist and fascist problems of the administration. And now that the country is waking up, the “anti-Antifa” rhetoric looks like a cartoon.
Antifa has nothing to do with anything. 
Where have they been since Charlottesville?


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271953533361721344


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump To West Point Cadets: You’re Joining The Ranks Of Those Who Sent Tyrants ‘Through The Gates Of Hell’
> 
> 
> President Trump delivered a commencement address to the graduating class at West Point on Saturday, with graduates spaced six feet apart and no parents in attendance.
> ...


Kneeling cadets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kneeling cadets.


Free country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> The entire anti-Antifa campaign has been Trump’s and Fox’s weapons to distract the stupid people from the racist and fascist problems of the administration. And now that the country is waking up, the “anti-Antifa” rhetoric looks like a cartoon.
> Antifa has nothing to do with anything.
> Where have they been since Charlottesville?


DONATE
Berkeleyside

CRIME & SAFETY
Eric Clanton takes 3-year probation deal in Berkeley rally bike lock assault case
A college professor charged with four counts of felony assault with a deadly weapon has taken a deal resulting in three years of probation, court records reveal.
255

Share on FacebookTweet about this on TwitterEmail this to someonePrint this page
By Emilie RagusoAug. 8, 2018, 2:14 p.m.

A man police allege to be Eric Clanton holding a bike lock, April 15, 2017. Photo: Citizen reporter
A former East Bay college philosophy professor who was charged with four counts of felony assault with a deadly weapon, causing great bodily injury, has taken a deal resulting in three years of probation for an attack at a Berkeley protest last year, court records reveal.

Eric Clanton had been linked by police to violent assaults with a metal bike lock during a “free speech” rally in Berkeley on April 15, 2017. Before his arrest, Clanton had been “outed” online, on the website 4chan, as someone who used a bike lock to strike a man in the head. The assault was captured in a video clip (below) that drew widespread attention and anger after it was posted on YouTube.

Wednesday, Clanton was supposed to have had his preliminary hearing, where a judge decides whether there’s enough evidence in a case for it to move ahead to trial. Instead, there was no hearing, and information about Clanton’s plea deal became available online.

According to Alameda County Superior Court records, Clanton entered a “no contest” plea Wednesday to one misdemeanor battery charge. The felony charges against him were dismissed, and an allegation that he had caused serious bodily injury was stricken. A misdemeanor charge that Clanton wore a mask during the commission of the crime also was dropped.

Sexton Group 300x250 3/12 - 9/11

Clanton’s three years of probation begin Wednesday and last through Aug. 8, 2021.

Police said, previously, that Clanton attacked at least three people with a metal U-lock during the April 15 rally in and around Civic Center Park. Court papers later revealed that Clanton struck at least seven people in the head, according to authorities. One person received a head laceration that required five staples to fix. Another was uninjured but had a piece of a helmet broken off. A third was struck across the neck and back, police wrote.



Police wrote that they had found evidence last year during a search of Clanton’s home in San Leandro linking him to “Anti-Fascists and Anarchy political groups,” according to court papers. He was not home when police arrived, so officers moved to a second address in West Oakland where they said they found flags, patches and pamphlets “associating Clanton” with antifa and anarchist groups. Investigators arrested Clanton there.

Detectives said they “recovered U-locks, sunglasses, a glove, jeans, and facial coverings” consistent with items worn during the April 15 assaults, according to court documents. And a camera found at the San Leandro home contained “selfies” taken by Clanton, police said, “with him wearing black clothing and facial coverings” consistent with April 15.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kneeling cadets.


They're soldiers... not pussified, coddled NFL players.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Fun facts -
> 
> How many West point graduates were involved in the defense of Llittle Round Top, cited in t's speech at West Point?  None.
> 
> How many regular US Army soldiers fought there?  None - the defensive action was fought by the 20th Maine Volunteer Regiment.


How many black people today were ever slaves?


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

Sounds like someone is verrry jealous of NFL players. LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like someone is verrry jealous of NFL players. LOL!


Heck no, methy.  Those poor, underpaid and underprivileged slaves.  Damned white plantation owners just use them.  All you need to do is go around and "ax" some of the players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Navarro: Trump 'Very Interested' in 'At Least 2 Trillion' for Phase Four Bill, 'Bulk' Focused on Bringing Back Manufacturing
					

During an interview aired on Friday's broadcast of the Fox Business Network's "Maria Bartiromo's Wall Street," White House Trade Adviser Peter Navarro | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

From the looks of Trump, I don’t expect he will handle the rigors of the campaign very well.
He can’t walk steady and his right arm ain’t working so well.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> From the looks of Trump, I don’t expect he will handle the rigors of the campaign very well.
> He can’t walk steady and his right arm ain’t working so well.


I am about t's age and I have similar hand tremor (genetic essential tremor).  I drink most liquids through a reusable aluminum straw, and I learned this week that I have to be really careful with sticky traps.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> From the looks of Trump, I don’t expect he will handle the rigors of the campaign very well.
> He can’t walk steady and his right arm ain’t working so well.


What campaign?  You lost the election when your team of spineless sheep raised their hands in support of our tax dollars going to illegal aliens.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> I am about t's age and I have similar hand tremor (genetic essential tremor).  I drink most liquids through a reusable aluminum straw, and I learned this week that I have to be really careful with sticky traps.


Thank God you mentioned that reusable aluminum straw.  I was getting ready to pack a suitcase and come protest in front of your house.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> From the looks of Trump, I don’t expect he will handle the rigors of the campaign very well.
> He can’t walk steady and his right arm ain’t working so well.


Its tough to walk when you've got a giant set of USDA Pure American Balls.
Trust me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Is being able to walk the criteria for being President, Methy?


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is being able to walk the criteria for being President, Methy?
> 
> View attachment 7665


Nobody is stupid enough to post that as the response. Oh wait...


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

LOL! Somebody isn’t going to be moving around much this campaign season...









						Trump blames unsteady West Point walk on ramp that was ‘long & steep’ and 'very slippery!’
					

Trump, who turned 74 Sunday, is prickly about any sign that he is aging.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody is stupid enough to post that as the response. Oh wait...


Pretty fucking funny though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody is stupid enough to post that as the response. Oh wait...


Why not?  You were stupid enough to post it first.


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty fucking funny though.


It begs the answer, though, doesn’t it? That’s why only an idiot would post that response.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> It begs the answer, though, doesn’t it? That’s why only an idiot would post that response.


A response to your idiot post?


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

He’s failing physically and cognitively. Time to go.

“The ramp...was very long & steep, had no handrail and, most importantly, was very slippery,” he wrote on Twitter. “The last thing I was going to do is “fall” for the Fake News to have fun with.”
He also had difficulty pronouncing the name of iconic World War II Gen. Douglas MacArthur.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Uh oh, Methy... LeBron and Ashton Kutcher aren't going to like this one!  Surprised The Daily Turd ran it... CNN is hiding.









						Ben Carson Defends Atlanta Police Officer Who Killed Rayshard Brooks
					

“We don’t know what was in the mind of the officer,” Carson told Fox News host Chris Wallace.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s failing physically and cognitively. Time to go.
> 
> “The ramp...was very long & steep, had no handrail and, most importantly, was very slippery,” he wrote on Twitter. “The last thing I was going to do is “fall” for the Fake News to have fun with.”
> He also had difficulty pronouncing the name of iconic World War II Gen. Douglas MacArthur.


Time to go?  Why... so we can have THIS guy?









						Here’s Joe Biden on Schools, Maduro, and, Uh, Record Players
					

What do record players, Venezuela, and racial justice in education have to do with each other? No, really, what?




					slate.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Warning signs at t rally in Texas --
> 
> “By attending the Rally, you and any guests voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19 and agree not to hold Donald J. Trump for President, Inc. … liable for any illness or injury.”



*Big fricking deal.........We have all already had the China Virus....I'll take my chances at a *
*Trump Rally anytime over getting some sort of Brain Disease you Sub-Humans are transmitting*
*among each other....Yuk..! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many black people today were ever slaves?


How many of their great grand parents were?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody is stupid enough to post that as the response. Oh wait...


See that's the thing, they don't see it. They come off like complete idiots, emotionally stunted man boys who live with their heads in the sand ignoring the most obvious issues while repeating the same tired obvious lies and falsehoods.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody is stupid enough to post that as the response. Oh wait...


*" Messy " " Messy ".....why must you abuse your self so....*
*The bloody " Mess " you make of yourself can even be 
viewed over the **internet....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See that's the thing, they don't see it.
> They come off like complete idiots, emotionally stunted man boys who live
> with their heads in the sand ignoring the most obvious issues while
> repeating the same tired obvious lies and falsehoods.


*It doesn't matter how much you get deposited in your " Bank " account for*
*posting crap, you cannot and will not EVER change the TRUTH....
*
*Your misery will stop when you accept the TRUTH..!*


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

Why was Trump suddenly at Walter Reed Hospital last year? Did we ever learn?


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Why was Trump suddenly at Walter Reed Hospital last year? Did we ever learn?


*None of your F#@king Business.....Worry about your lack of education.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many of their great grand parents were?


Not nearly as many as there are waiting for the free handouts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Why was Trump suddenly at Walter Reed Hospital last year? Did we ever learn?


Vasectomy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> It begs the answer, though, doesn’t it? That’s why only an idiot would post that response.


Why?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Wow, crime DOES pay!  I wonder if Babs tossed a cookie to the families of Captain Dorn and Calvin Munerlyn.  You remember them, right?  They were black men murdered for doing their jobs but it was a fart in the CNN wind because their killers were black and black folks don't care.









						Barbra Streisand gifts George Floyd's daughter Disney shares | CNN
					

George Floyd's six-year-old daughter is officially a Disney shareholder, thanks to Barbra Streisand.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

Let's dispel the biggest myth of the 2016 election
					

There's a bit of reporting in Mary Jordan's new book on Melania Trump -- out tomorrow! -- that should put to rest, once and for all, the idea that Donald Trump always knew he was going to win the 2016 election.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Vasectomy.



*That was Adam Schiff......he was trying to remove the Standard Hotel.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Sounds like a guy I might get along with.








						Trump's latest top Pentagon pick turns out to be a racist Obama-hating conspiracy theorist
					

Donald Trump’s nominee to become the Pentagon's third-ranking official is presently racing through his Twitter feed to delete tweets just as fast as he can. Retired Army Brig. Gen. Anthony Tata, who has been tapped to run the Department of Defense's...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a guy I might get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He shouldn't have to erase the TRUTH......

What's not TRUE about Bath House Barry's water front escapades.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 16, 2020)

Something’s wrong with Donald Trump. He’s shaky, weak, has trouble walking. So why aren’t we talking about this? And why isn’t the press talking about his secretive midnight run to Walter Reed Medical Center? Why are so many White House reporters pretending they don’t see Trump’s decline? The most powerful office in the world needs more than a weak, unfit, shaky president.  Trump doesn’t have the strength to lead nor the character to admit it. We’re not doctors, but we’re not blind. It’s time we talk about this. Trump is not well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Something’s wrong with Donald Trump. He’s shaky, weak, has trouble walking. So why aren’t we talking about this? And why isn’t the press talking about his secretive midnight run to Walter Reed Medical Center? Why are so many White House reporters pretending they don’t see Trump’s decline? The most powerful office in the world needs more than a weak, unfit, shaky president.  Trump doesn’t have the strength to lead nor the character to admit it. We’re not doctors, but we’re not blind. It’s time we talk about this. Trump is not well.


He just announced there is an AIDS vaccine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Conspiracy Theorists Have a Fundamental Cognitive Problem, Say Scientists
					

And it can affect all of us.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

__





						Trump praises scientists for developing AIDS vaccine that doesn't exist
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Headed to Tulsa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7730
> Headed to Tulsa.


Trump on the campaign trail is sure gonna leave a mark.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

*Oh Yeah .................*

*





*
*Just a few !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

The psychologist in the Trump family speaks
					

Mary L. Trump's forthcoming book about her uncle, President Trump, will likely reveal deep truths that will make the family's secret-keepers freak out, writes Michael D'Antonio.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The psychologist in the Trump family speaks
> 
> 
> Mary L. Trump's forthcoming book about her uncle, President Trump, will likely reveal deep truths that will make the family's secret-keepers freak out, writes Michael D'Antonio.
> ...



*Oh Boy........*
*
REVELATION .....STOP THE PRESSES.
*
*TRUMP LIKES TO GRAB HIMSELF SOME PUSSY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

"Ivanka, we want the missing server. We want ALL the missing e-mails!"









						'Disturbing’ Ivanka Trump Emails Resurface In Wake Of Bolton Book
					

Messages obtained by American Oversight get new attention after being highlighted on social media by former White House ethics chief Walter Shaub.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Ivanka, we want the missing server. We want ALL the missing e-mails!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OooooooH My GOD....Those are sooooo disturbing....!*
*
Husky Poo Poo Shit The Bed....He's onto something...
*
*Wow....Ivanka cares about " Young American's Education...." !














Mutha F#$KIN Fake News.....You Democrats better HOPE TO GOD the 
DOJ goes easy on your Criminal asses.....You are the Filthiest Pieces of
Shit to Inhabit this Planet....They should Hang every last one of you for the
CRIMINAL acts you've perpetrated....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*Noah was arrested as a teenager and spent a week in jail.*
* As a teenager, Noah had taken a junker of a car from the workshop of his stepfather, who was a 
mechanic with a collection of old cars and license plates. He was pulled over soon after. 
“Cops in South Africa don’t give you a reason when they pull you over,” he writes. “Cops pull you 
over because they’re cops and they have the power to pull you over; it’s as simple as that.” Unfortunately
 for Noah, he was actually breaking the law, and when the plates on the car didn’t match the registration, he 
was arrested on suspicion of driving a stolen vehicle. He spent a week in jail, trying to figure out the best 
way out and getting along with his fellow inmates, who didn’t know what to make of him. Eventually he 
was released on bail, and when he returned home, he tried to pretend that he’d simply been staying 
with a friend.* *In time, he realized that his mother had been the one to hire his lawyer and pay his bail. 


Lick a Ballsack ya Hypocrite......*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>



*Oh Fat Bob the Slob.....arrested for _ _ _ _ _ _ _.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

__





						After meeting Chinese diplomat in Hawaii, Pompeo says Beijing recommitted to all obligations of Phase1 trade deal
					

Washington D.C. [USA], June 19 (ANI): US Secretary of State Michael Pompeo who secretly met China's top foreign policy official Yang Jiechi in Honolulu, Hawaii said Beijing is recommitted to completing all obligations under its first-phase trade deal with America.



					www.aninews.in


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 19, 2020)

Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered.

And the process is continuing day by day, minute by minute.

History has stopped.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered.
> 
> And the process is continuing day by day, minute by minute.
> 
> History has stopped.



*Spoken like a TRUE Commie...! *

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = COMMUNISTS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

How does anyone not love Barr?









						Top US Attorney refuses to step down — but AG Barr has already announced his replacement
					

'I have not resigned, and have no intention of resigning, my position'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

How does anyone not love our President?








						[UPDATED] Barr Claims Trump Fired U.S. Attorney After He Refused To Resign | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Fucking Hilarious 
Barr Responds After U.S. Attorney Issues Anti-Resignation Statement

Jun 20th, 2020   DailyWire.com

Attorney General William Barr speaks during a Coronavirus Task Force news conference at the White House in Washington, D.C., U.S., on Wednesday, April 1, 2020. President Donald Trump is coming under criticism for balking at taking full advantage of Obamacare as the number of people infected with the new coronavirus in the U.S. tops 200,000.Oliver Contreras / SIPA /Bloomberg via Getty Images
Attorney General William Barr has responded to Geoffrey Berman, the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York, who publicly contradicted Barr’s announcement that he would step down by releasing a statement of his own.

“I was surprised and quite disappointed by the press statement you released last night,” said Barr. “As we discussed, I wanted the opportunity to choose a distinguished New York lawyer, Jay Clayton, to nominate United States Attorney and was hoping for your cooperation to facilitate a smooth transition.”


00:4200:51
“Unfortunately, with your statement of last night, you have chosen public spectacle over public service,” he continued. “Because you have declared that you have no intention of resigning, I have asked the president to remove you as of today, and he has done so.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2020)

2 hours til trump, overflow area, empty, venue half full, doors wide open, no line to get in . . . where's all the trumpies? Didn't the con say over a million?


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

Matt Gaetz is a perfect hero for the Stupid People.
He would have been laughed out of any room I have ever been in.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Matt Gaetz is a perfect hero for the Stupid People.
> He would have been laughed out of any room I have ever been in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Matt Gaetz is a perfect hero for the Stupid People.
> He would have been laughed out of any room I have ever been in.


Like with trump he's stupid they're stupid its a big circle of stupid jerks . . . ever heard of a kind, thoughtful, genteel trumpy? Nope they don't exist, they are the aggrieved, the victims, they are looking for someone else to blame. It's never their fault!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2020)

Change of plans in Tulsa, no outdoor speech as the "overflow area" is empty, venue now 60% full . . . a million? LOL! More lies, more promises not kept. No fear idiots like nono, lil joe and the outcast are here!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2 hours til trump, overflow area, empty, venue half full, doors wide open, no line to get in . . . where's all the trumpies? Didn't the con say over a million?


You wish


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Change of plans in Tulsa, no outdoor speech as the "overflow area" is empty, venue now 60% full . . . a million? LOL! More lies, more promises not kept. No fear idiots like nono, lil joe and the outcast are here!


That’s really funny. He planned to speak outdoors to the “overflow” crowd and there is no overflow crowd.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>



*You're outta Crap, so now you've resorted to hopping the neighbors fence and stealing 
their " Dogs " poop to throw at the barn wall....you are a Sad Sad Sack....Fat Bob The Slob..!!

Here's a " little " identity help.....purchase these and be a Discreet dog shit Thief like 
Spola Ebola ...





*


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2020)

Did t really admit out loud that he is deliberately sabotaging the covid health efforts?  Maybe he thought only his piddly crowd would hear him.

That's at least manslaughter.  I'll give him until tomorrow at 6PM to turn himself in.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s really funny. He planned to speak outdoors to the “overflow” crowd and there is no overflow crowd.


They turned one woman away.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Did t really admit out loud that he is deliberately sabotaging the covid health efforts?  Maybe he thought only his piddly crowd would hear him.
> 
> That's at least manslaughter.  I'll give him until tomorrow at 6PM to turn himself in.



*Show the Video LIAR.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> They turned one woman away.


*Again .....Ya LYING PIECE OF DOG SHIT...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2020)

#MAGA
#KAG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> They turned one woman away.


You?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA
> #KAG











						Rich Benjamin: What Is A 'Whitopia' — And What Might It Mean To Live There?
					

As America becomes more multicultural, Rich Benjamin noticed a phenomenon: some communities are actually becoming less diverse. So he got out a map, found the whitest towns in the USA and moved in.




					www.npr.org


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA
> #KAG


I love it when you talk in code, Ricky. 
Further evidence of your maturity and sophistication.
How about that rally, huh? Did he kill it, or what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2020)

messy said:


> I love it when you talk in code, Ricky.
> Further evidence of your maturity and sophistication.
> How about that rally, huh? Did he kill it, or what?


Not exactly a great start.15 minutes about why he looked so feeble inching down a handicap ramp?


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not exactly a great start.15 minutes about why he looked so feeble inching down a handicap ramp?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2020)

Warning - this photo contains material that may be offensive to some people.



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbDO--MWsAAM7l5?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Warning - this photo contains material that may be offensive to some people.
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbDO--MWsAAM7l5?format=jpg&name=small


That is disturbing, a grown man crying over issues of vanity.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh Fat Bob the Slob.....arrested for _ _ _ _ _ _ _.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7815



*5 <-> 4, 3, 2, 1, _ _ _ _ _ _ ..............!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

WAH!  Trump NEVER did what he promised during his campaign!  WWWWAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









						At 200 Miles Completed, Donald Trump's Border Wall Is Way Off Track
					

To fulfill Trump's promise to his supporters, another 250 miles of border wall would need to be built before the end of 2020.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> WAH!  Trump NEVER did what he promised during his campaign!  WWWWAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only about 3 miles of that is new, the rest is replacing fences and walls already in place.

And didn't he promise a wall from sea to sea?  And Mexico was going to pay or it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Only about 3 miles of that is new, the rest is replacing fences and walls already in place.
> 
> And didn't he promise a wall from sea to sea?  And Mexico was going to pay or it?


And?  Much of it needed to be prepared.  You morons encouraging them to come here, illegally, because you desperately need their votes, is a disgrace.  I've already explained to you how Mexico is paying for it.  A new NAFTA agreement and nob more $320M per year in aid.  If you can't understand that, it isn't my problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

More love for one another with the Black Lives ONLY Matter IF SOMEONE WHITE CAN BE BLAMED.









						3 dead, 6 wounded in shooting at North Carolina block party
					

Three people were killed and six others were wounded early Monday when multiple people fired into a crowd at an impromptu celebration in North Carolina, police said.  The shooting happened at an impromptu block party in Charlotte that was a continuation of Juneteenth celebrations...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  Much of it needed to be prepared.  You morons encouraging them to come here, illegally, because you desperately need their votes, is a disgrace.  I've already explained to you how Mexico is paying for it.  A new NAFTA agreement and nob more $320M per year in aid.  If you can't understand that, it isn't my problem.


I don't encourage them to come here.  Those illegally offering them jobs encourage them to come here.

How is Mexico paying for it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't encourage them to come here.  Those illegally offering them jobs encourage them to come here.
> 
> How is Mexico paying for it?


I'm not explaining the Mexico payment deal again.  You don't want to acknowledge or understand it.

You're voting for Biden.  So yes, you DO encourage them to come here illegally... as did a show of hands I've also given you 20 times.  

When I embarrass you like this, it's best you just ignore my posts like you do all the others.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not explaining the Mexico payment deal again.  You don't want to acknowledge or understand it.
> 
> You're voting for Biden.  So yes, you DO encourage them to come here illegally... as did a show of hands I've also given you 20 times.
> 
> When I embarrass you like this, it's best you just ignore my posts like you do all the others.


Have I said I'm voting for Biden?  It's a little early to be making choices.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not explaining the Mexico payment deal again.  You don't want to acknowledge or understand it.
> 
> You're voting for Biden.  So yes, you DO encourage them to come here illegally... as did a show of hands I've also given you 20 times.
> 
> When I embarrass you like this, it's best you just ignore my posts like you do all the others.











						The Many Ways Trump Has Said Mexico Will Pay for the Wall (Published 2019)
					

President Trump denied that he ever promised Mexico would “write out a check” for his border wall. Yet he has said Mexico would “make a one-time payment,” that Mexico would reimburse the United States and that the costs could be covered by imposing fees on Mexican diplomats and workers.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Have I said I'm voting for Biden?  It's a little early to be making choices.


True.  I keep thinking the DNC will jump in and offer up a new candidate.  They can't be stupid enough to support Joe, can they?  Then again, who knows... they've been one giant fuck up since 2016.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> True.  I keep thinking the DNC will jump in and offer up a new candidate.  They can't be stupid enough to support Joe, can they?  Then again, who knows... they've been one giant fuck up since 2016.


Have I said I would vote for the Democrat candidate?  It's a little early to be making choices.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Have I said I would vote for the Democrat candidate?  It's a little early to be making choices.


If Republicans were smart they would nominate someone else at their convention.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If Republicans were smart they would nominate someone else at their convention.


Hey already beat your best candidate.  What makes you think he can't beat your worst?


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Only about 3 miles of that is new, the rest is replacing fences and walls already in place.
> 
> And didn't he promise a wall from sea to sea?  And Mexico was going to pay or it?


*He did....part of it's coming from Seattle....*

*Mexico is paying....oh my are they paying.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Only about 3 miles of that is new, the rest is replacing fences and walls already in place.
> 
> And didn't he promise a wall from sea to sea?  And Mexico was going to pay or it?


Buttachetta!


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If Republicans were smart they would nominate someone else at their convention.


He's already a candidate for a dementia test, so maybe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> He's already a candidate for a dementia test, so maybe.


Biden IS the dementia test.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Biden IS the dementia test.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


Right there you may have found the key to the love trump gets from the misinformed. He got there attention with the Mexicans all being rapist and criminals, he drew them in with his hate for his long time friend Hillary and he closed the deal with mocking a handicapped reporter. All things they believe in. Picking on the disadvantaged and less fortunate is what life is all about for a trump sucker, beats looking in the mirror.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If Republicans were smart they would nominate someone else at their convention.


You sound desperate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Republican senators refuse to back Trump’s 'treason' claim against Obama
					

Accusing the former president of such a crime was overreach, according to lawmakers who normally back Trump.




					www.politico.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right there you may have found the key to the love trump gets from the misinformed. He got there attention with the Mexicans all being rapist and criminals, he drew them in with his hate for his long time friend Hillary and he closed the deal with mocking a handicapped reporter. All things they believe in. Picking on the disadvantaged and less fortunate is what life is all about for a trump sucker, beats looking in the mirror.


That's a lovely speech.  Incorrect but lovely.  You were better off with "you got that right" and "amen" to other people's posts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Does everyone who has ever come into contact with trump have to sign an NDA? Does he carry a roll of them around like a roll of paper towels and just hands them to everyone?









						Trump's brother takes legal action to block tell-all book by President's niece | CNN Business
					

President Trump's younger brother filed a temporary restraining order on Tuesday in an attempt to block the publication of an unflattering tell-all book by the President's niece, Mary L. Trump.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right there you may have found the key to the love trump gets from the misinformed. He got there attention with the Mexicans all being rapist and criminals, he drew them in with his hate for his long time friend Hillary and he closed the deal with mocking a handicapped reporter. All things they believe in. Picking on the disadvantaged and less fortunate is what life is all about for a trump sucker, beats looking in the mirror.


You try so hard Huspola.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 24, 2020)

For the last few decades we’ve watched Presidents appear in certain places jacket less, sleeves rolled up. It was for show. A fraudulent attempt at connecting with blue collar workers. It was meant to say “look at me! Im just like you!” This picture is not a fraud. The Left is attempting to use it as a negative. Its not. This is the look far too many of us that have worked a night shift or a 48 hour shift or a third job are tooo familiar with. This is, been working my ass off for the American people, good old fashion exhaustion, born of love; not for what your doing, but who your doing it for. This isnt an attempt to say anything. This is a candidd shot that screams “Ill do anything for my country!”


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If Republicans were smart they would nominate someone else at their convention.



*Why.........?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276341601632206848


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

Lotta white peoples in Wisconsin.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Only about 3 miles of that is new, the rest is replacing fences and walls already in place.
> 
> And didn't he promise a wall from sea to sea?  And Mexico was going to pay or it?


I think the pesos are in the mail.
Those of us with a brain knew he was lying when he said it...but the Stupid People believed it.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276341601632206848


That’s fantastic.
They can’t play the “Biden is old” angle in the face of that.
It’s game over for Donny...what a freak show this was.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lotta white peoples in Wisconsin.
> View attachment 7925


I understand he’s given up on Michigan already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I understand he’s given up on Michigan already.


No matter what has or will happen, Hillary will never be President of the USA.
I am good with that.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Same with Bob Dole. Phew.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Same with Bob Dole. Phew.


How old are you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Same with Bob Dole. Phew.


What's your problem with Bob Dole? 
Other than serving in WWII & being seriously wounded in battle?
Perhaps you have a problem with him being awarded the Congressional Gold Metal?
More likely your pissed that he voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act in 1964 & 1968?
Or maybe you're problem is he voted in favor of the Voting Rights Act in 1965?


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What's your problem with Bob Dole?
> Other than serving in WWII & being seriously wounded in battle?
> Perhaps you have a problem with him being awarded the Congressional Gold Metal?
> More likely your pissed that he voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act in 1964 & 1968?
> Or maybe you're problem is he voted in favor of the Voting Rights Act in 1965?


Lion you’re getting good.
I was just picking a former candidate to make a point...which is that old candidates are old news as we sit here today with this president.
I wasn’t a fan of his politics, but I’m not going to attack Bob Dole.


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

Public health experts place particular blame on a lack of leadership.
These experts are increasingly frustrated with American political leadership from the President on down that has repeatedly shirked its national role, passed responsibility onto citizens to decide for themselves, and turned simple public health measures into divisive, partisan talking points.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7922


Nervous?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7939


Obviously she should see a doctor about those nipples.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Obviously she should see a doctor about those nipples.


I wonder why they don't show her feet?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276341601632206848




*NO YOU DON'T HAVE TO, BUT IF THEY " F#$K WITH YOU.......
BOMB THE SHIT OUT OF THEM..!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7940



*That really gets your " Willie " Brown all Kamala'd up .....doesn't it...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7939


Only you homos see that as a bad thing, Husky.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

espola said:


> Obviously she should see a doctor about those nipples.


Why?  You don't like them without hair?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Only you homos see that as a bad thing, Husky.


Pure class.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pure class.


Maybe you can photoshop a dick in there somewhere... REALLY get you and your buddies wound up on the tranny train.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pure class.


*What do you call a person who is Envious/Jealous/Lusting over another mans SUCCESSES.....*
*
Oh....you can't answer that......?

Here ...I'll help ...
*
*A " SICK F#$K ".....You feel it Husky Poo Poo...!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pure class.


Husker, have your wife call me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe you can photoshop a dick in there somewhere... REALLY get you and your buddies wound up on the tranny train.


That's certainly ironic coming from you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's certainly ironic coming from you.




*Go away " Troll ".....you are useless to productive Society....!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2020)

At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that the President lost ground during a pandemic and then during mass riots. Both crises should have highlighted his strengths. They were naturals for him.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that the President lost ground during a pandemic and then during mass riots. Both crises should have highlighted his strengths. They were naturals for him.


*At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that President 45*
*accomplished so much during a pandemic and then during mass riots.
Both coup attempts 4 & 5 should have depleted his strengths...... *
*They naturally had no affect upon him.

Now what BITCH !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that President 45*
> *accomplished so much during a pandemic and then during mass riots.
> Both coup attempts 4 & 5 should have depleted his strengths...... *
> *They naturally had no affect upon him.
> ...





nononono said:


> *At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that President 45*
> *accomplished so much during a pandemic and then during mass riots.
> Both coup attempts 4 & 5 should have depleted his strengths...... *
> *They naturally had no affect upon him.
> ...


“At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that the President lost ground during a pandemic and then during mass riots. Both crises should have highlighted his strengths. They were naturals for him.”  - Tucker Carlson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Mueller Witness Gets 10 Years In Prison On Child Sex Crime Charges
					

A federal judge sentenced George Nader, a key witness in the special counsel's investigation, to 10 years in prison on Friday on child sex crime charges.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mueller Witness Gets 10 Years In Prison On Child Sex Crime Charges
> 
> 
> A federal judge sentenced George Nader, a key witness in the special counsel's investigation, to 10 years in prison on Friday on child sex crime charges.
> ...


Another trump buddy goes to jail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another trump buddy goes to jail.


Still trying so hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that the President lost ground during a pandemic and then during mass riots. Both crises should have highlighted his strengths. They were naturals for him.”  - Tucker Carlson


Please burn your flag.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that the President lost ground during a pandemic and then during mass riots. Both crises should have highlighted his strengths. They were naturals for him.”  - Tucker Carlson


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “At some point in the future, historians will marvel at the fact that the President lost ground during a pandemic and then during mass riots. Both crises should have highlighted his strengths. They were naturals for him.”  - Tucker Carlson




*Double Point.....I'm up 2
You're still at zero.......*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Double Point.....I'm up 2
> You're still at zero.......*


Here’s some math to consider, 1,000,000 absent 993,800 leaves only 6,200.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another trump buddy goes to jail.


Looks like Slick Willy's buddy to me, dipshit.  You know, after all this time, one would think you'd start doing some homework.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

You still believing polls, methy?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Looks like Slick Willy's buddy to me, dipshit.  You know, after all this time, one would think you'd start doing some homework.
> 
> View attachment 7960


You’re talking about this guy, right smartass?


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

] On August 3, 2016 Nader met with Trump Jr., Erik Prince, and Joel Zamel an Israeli entrepreneur and specialist in social media manipulation to offer help to the Trump team in winning the elections. There are conflicting accounts of whether the close to 2 million dollars Nader paid Zamel after Trump's victory is attributed to that or not.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another trump buddy goes to jail.


You’re correct, Husker.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You’re talking about this guy, right smartass?View attachment 7961


That's right, numb nuts.  Only I'm not stupid enough to say he's Trump's buddy when he's also Clinton's buddy.  But you aren't that smart, either.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re correct, Husker.


And you guys are stupid enough to not do your homework.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's right, numb nuts.  Only I'm not stupid enough to say he's Trump's buddy when he's also Clinton's buddy.  But you aren't that smart, either.


I believe the posting chronology here has you posting a picture of the pedophile with Clinton, without any reference to the fact that the pedophile is a friend of Trump as well.  Thus, you sought to mislead the reader. Then, after you’re misleading action, I posted the clarifying fact that the pedophile is also a friend of Trump. Use the anger, Chela.  Uuuuuse it.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I believe the posting chronology here has you posting a picture of the pedophile with Clinton, without any reference to the fact that the pedophile is a friend of Trump as well.  Thus, you sought to mislead the reader. Then, after you’re misleading action, I posted the clarifying fact that the pedophile is also a friend of Trump. Use the anger, Chela.  Uuuuuse it.


I think you’re using unfair terms in your attempt to chastise Outlaw.
He’s not going to understand.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2020)

President Donald J. Trump is the greatest hostage negotiator that I know of in the history of the United States. 20 hostages, many in impossible circumstances, have been released in last two years. No money was paid. Cheif Hostage Negotiator, USA!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I believe the posting chronology here has you posting a picture of the pedophile with Clinton, without any reference to the fact that the pedophile is a friend of Trump as well.  Thus, you sought to mislead the reader. Then, after you’re misleading action, I posted the clarifying fact that the pedophile is also a friend of Trump. Use the anger, Chela.  Uuuuuse it.


I wasn't the first one to post the association... I merely replied to it... thus you're as big a fucking moron as they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

Putin paid a bounty to kill American soldiers. 
@realDonaldTrump
 knew about it but did nothing. How can Trump lead America when he can't even defend it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Obviously she should see a doctor about those nipples.


What's your number Doc?


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

God the Stupid People are gonna look so great when this airs.








						Sacha Baron Cohen Crashes Far-Right Militia Event, Engages Willing Crowd In 'Racist, Hateful, Disgusting' Songs: WATCH - Towleroad Gay News
					

A disguised Sacha Baron Cohen crashed a white supremacist right-wing militia event in Olympia, Washington on Saturday and sang racist songs (video below) to




					www.towleroad.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I believe the posting chronology here has you posting a picture of the pedophile with Clinton, without any reference to the fact that the pedophile is a friend of Trump as well.  Thus, you sought to mislead the reader. Then, after you’re misleading action, I posted the clarifying fact that the pedophile is also a friend of Trump. Use the anger, Chela.  Uuuuuse it.


*That is a pile of LIES...Clinton was accused and accused and accused and accused and on and on.....
no one comes even **close....not even Weinstein...!

Fat Bob The Slob supports a Criminal Network...and comes to their defense on a daily basis...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Putin paid a bounty to kill American soldiers.
> @realDonaldTrump
> knew about it but did nothing. How can Trump lead America when he can't even defend it?


You tell'um chicken hawk.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> God the Stupid People are gonna look so great when this airs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That is a pile of LIES...Clinton was accused and accused and accused and accused and on and on.....
> no one comes even **close....not even Weinstein...!
> 
> Fat Bob The Slob supports a Criminal Network...and comes to their defense on a daily basis...*


"accused" that's all you got, here and nationally. Never any proof or convictions, not even an indictment.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "accused" that's all you got, here and nationally. Never any proof or convictions, not even an indictment.


*THEY ALL " DIE " BEFORE THEY HIT THE COURTHOUSE STEPS....!*

*IMAGINE THAT !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

*By the way what really happened to Steven Bing ....!*
*
*
*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Putin paid a bounty to kill American soldiers.
> @realDonaldTrump
> knew about it but did nothing. How can Trump lead America when he can't even defend it?


Fake News.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

*Bing Bing Bing......*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


You will find that it’s not.
Russia paid Taliban to kill Americans.
Trump knew...did nothing.
That’s your boy!


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> God the Stupid People are gonna look so great when this airs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it’s a disgrace to pose as someone you’re not, then ingratiate your false narrative with cherry picked statements designed to incite a response from unsuspecting patriotic Americans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> You will find that it’s not.
> Russia paid Taliban to kill Americans.
> Trump knew...did nothing.
> That’s your boy!


Damn Russians!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> God the Stupid People are gonna look so great when this airs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting he never goes after libtards.  I wonder why that is.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Interesting he never goes after libtards.  I wonder why that is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Interesting he never goes after libtards.  I wonder why that is.


About what?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> About what?


I don't see him put on disguises and interview libtards while trying to trick them.  Do you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


Bernie is a socialist... if not a communist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't see him put on disguises and interview libtards while trying to trick them.  Do you?


Trick them about what? The disingenuous, the easily manipulated, like you, that wait for marching orders are easy to dupe.


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Interesting he never goes after libtards.  I wonder why that is.


Why doesn’t anybody? Why do I post the hilarious Jordan Klepper stuff? I think it’s called you people are easy marks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trick them about what? The disingenuous, the easily manipulated, like you, that wait for marching orders are easy to dupe.


Then why does he wear a disguise?  That's not disingenuous?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277280827462868994
Speculation among GOP that Trump may drop out of race.   His psyche is “fragile”.   When hasn’t his psyche been fragile?


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EboB_qfWsAEK8cF?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I think it’s a disgrace to pose as someone you’re not, then ingratiate your false narrative with cherry picked statements designed to incite a response from unsuspecting patriotic Americans.


Was he rappin?  You know?  Bitches, ho’s, mother effin this and that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277280827462868994
> Speculation among GOP that Trump may drop out of race.   His psyche is “fragile”.   When hasn’t his psyche been fragile?


Maybe joe will come out of his coma too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Interesting he never goes after libtards.  I wonder why that is.


And he didn’t wear his African scarf.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe joe will come out of his coma too.


Lol, too entertaining watching Trump implode.  Seriously, if you see your opponent beating the crap out of himself, why not sit back and enjoy the show?.  

 And the hits just keep on coming!  The revelation about Russia paying a bounty to the Taliban to kill American soldiers being the latest.  Trump’s response that neither him nor Pence were briefed is either a patent lie OR he wasn‘t trusted enough to be given this information.  Neither is a good look.  I have a feeling there will be even more to come...

But, yeah, by all means continue with the “Sleepy Joe“ talking points.  Been super effective so far so keep it up!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey, everybody, bowling for protesters!  What a great idea... where do I sign up?









						Detroit police SUV drives through crowd after protesters climb on hood
					

The driver activated the overhead lights, then gunned the accelerator, sending two protesters flying onto the pavement as the vehicle sped off.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Lol, too entertaining watching Trump implode.  Seriously, if you see your opponent beating the crap out of himself, why not sit back and enjoy the show?.
> 
> And the hits just keep on coming!  The revelation about Russia paying a bounty to the Taliban to kill American soldiers being the latest.  Trump’s response that neither him nor Pence were briefed is either a patent lie OR he wasn‘t trusted enough to be given this information.  Neither is a good look.  I have a feeling there will be even more to come...
> 
> But, yeah, by all means continue with the “Sleepy Joe“ talking points.  Been super effective so far so keep it up!!!


Didn't Hillary sit back and watch, with that smug look on her face, before she got pummeled in 2016?  Remember?  So badly that she couldn't muster the backbone to leave her husband OR come out and thank her supporters?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Then why does he wear a disguise?  That's not disingenuous?


You're right, he probably doesn't need one at all (just makes it more entertaining for him), those people would have no idea who he is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trick them about what? The disingenuous, the easily manipulated, like you, that wait for marching orders are easy to dupe.


Dipstick...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're right, he probably doesn't need one at all (just makes it more entertaining for him), those people would have no idea who he is.


Nobody's known who he is for the last 5 years.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dipstick...


Have they arrested the President of antifa yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Didn't Hillary sit back and watch, with that smug look on her face, before she got pummeled in 2016?  Remember?  So badly that she couldn't muster the backbone to leave her husband OR come out and thank her supporters?
> 
> View attachment 7983 View attachment 7984


"pummeled"? less than 1% in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania, (with record low turnout in urban areas) a total of 77,000 votes spread out over those three states and a popular vote of nearly 3 mil more for Hillary? Without those states, won by the slimmest of margins, trump would be sitting in either a court room facing bank fraud and charges for breaking campaign finance law or already doing time.

Do you think he will be able to slip in again? You think urban area residents will sit on their hands again? Good luck with that! LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dipstick...


You never said much about those that were marching torches in hand chanting "Jews will not replace us! Blood and soil!" so we all know which side you are on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "pummeled"? less than 1% in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania, (with record low turnout in urban areas) a total of 77,000 votes spread out over those three states and a popular vote of nearly 3 mil more for Hillary? Without those states, won by the slimmest of margins, trump would be sitting in either a court room facing bank fraud and charges for breaking campaign finance law or already doing time.
> 
> Do you think he will be able to slip in again? You think urban area residents will sit on their hands again? Good luck with that! LOL!


Oh yeah and by 1.2% in Florida . . . and will Gary Johnson be running again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody's known who he is for the last 5 years.


Not a fan myself.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2020)

Interesting news day - the WH now has at least three different versions of their response to the Russian bounty problem (it's a fake news hoax, it is not credible so t was never informed, and there is a months-long ongoing investigation onto the non-credible hoax - pick one), and Senator Collins demonstrates her incompetence in public.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Lol, too entertaining watching Trump implode.  Seriously, if you see your opponent beating the crap out of himself, why not sit back and enjoy the show?.
> 
> And the hits just keep on coming!  The revelation about Russia paying a bounty to the Taliban to kill American soldiers being the latest.  Trump’s response that neither him nor Pence were briefed is either a patent lie OR he wasn‘t trusted enough to be given this information.  Neither is a good look.  I have a feeling there will be even more to come...
> 
> But, yeah, by all means continue with the “Sleepy Joe“ talking points.  Been super effective so far so keep it up!!!


You have a feeling there will be more to come?  Lmao!!  Were you too tired to have that feeling 3 years ago???  You people crack me up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Have they arrested the President of antifa yet?


The President of antifa....doesn't he/she live in downtown Seattle?
Antifa should wind up like the SLA or the Weathermen...they're all cut from the same cloth as well as all deserving


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting news day - the WH now has at least three different versions of their response to the Russian bounty problem (it's a fake news hoax, it is not credible so t was never informed, and there is a months-long ongoing investigation onto the non-credible hoax - pick one), and Senator Collins demonstrates her incompetence in public.


Whataya think Magoo? Time to drain the swamp in DC?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The President of antifa....doesn't he/she live in downtown Seattle?
> Antifa should wind up like the SLA or the Weathermen...they're all cut from the same cloth as well as all deserving


And what of you neo nazis? Will you win?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting news day - the WH now has at least three different versions of their response to the Russian bounty problem (it's a fake news hoax, it is not credible so t was never informed, and there is a months-long ongoing investigation onto the non-credible hoax - pick one), and Senator Collins demonstrates her incompetence in public.


Wherever the ball bounces the sycophants will make excuses and claim the high ground, even if it is highly detrimental to the USA.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Whataya think Magoo? Time to drain the swamp in DC?


I have proposed several reforms over the years, but a new one that I read about recently was holding a national election for Attorney General in order to make DOJ independent of the President.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wherever the ball bounces the sycophants will make excuses and claim the high ground, even if it is highly detrimental to the USA.


A well-known person tweeted some time ago on the importance of the daily intelligence briefings for the President --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517045156826988544


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

From pandering to Putin to abusing allies and ignoring his own advisers, Trump's phone calls alarm US officials
					

In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

espola said:


> A well-known person tweeted some time ago on the importance of the daily intelligence briefings for the President --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517045156826988544


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From pandering to Putin to abusing allies and ignoring his own advisers, Trump's phone calls alarm US officials
> 
> 
> In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep...
> ...


Burp


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "pummeled"? less than 1% in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania, (with record low turnout in urban areas) a total of 77,000 votes spread out over those three states and a popular vote of nearly 3 mil more for Hillary? Without those states, won by the slimmest of margins, trump would be sitting in either a court room facing bank fraud and charges for breaking campaign finance law or already doing time.
> 
> Do you think he will be able to slip in again? You think urban area residents will sit on their hands again? Good luck with that! LOL!


How shitty of a candidate did you people nominate to not be able to close a less than 1% gap on Trump in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania?


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

America turning against hate...





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty of a candidate did you people nominate to not be able to close a less than 1% gap on Trump in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania?


Incumbents always have a huge advantage. Despite that, this one will lose.
On top of his Covid disaster and choosing Putin over his own intelligence agencies, it now looks like he chose Putin over American soldiers. 
Unbelievable.
You stupid people didn’t know...the rest of us always did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Incumbents always have a huge advantage. Despite that, this one will lose.
> On top of his Covid disaster and choosing Putin over his own intelligence agencies, it now looks like he chose Putin over American soldiers.
> Unbelievable.
> You stupid people didn’t know...the rest of us always did.


Did what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did what?
> View attachment 7995


The stalker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stalker.


That would be her 1st.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Have to love a guy who gets more popular the less he's allowed to say!









						The Strategies of Dementia Politics
					

Joe Biden is tragically suffering a mental eclipse and sliding away at a geometric rate. Understandably, his handlers have kept him out of sight. He stays off the campaign trail on the pretext of the virus and his age-related susceptibility to COVID-19 morbidity.I say “pretext” without apology...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From pandering to Putin to abusing allies and ignoring his own advisers, Trump's phone calls alarm US officials
> 
> 
> In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep...
> ...


Wow... more goodies from CNN.  Hey, Pu, has CNN ever done a positive article on Trump or are we not even TRYING to hide it anymore?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You have a feeling there will be more to come?  Lmao!!  Were you too tired to have that feeling 3 years ago???  You people crack me up.


Three years ago?  Is Hillary Clinton running again??  What in the world does that have to do with the present?  Ohhhh...I see...that’s the straw your grasping at.  

You crack me up too.  Are you a yoga enthusiast by any chance?  I mean, the pretzels Trump supporters are having to twist themselves into to support his incompetence is truly incredible.    Now make sure you retort with something about Hillary, Orr Sleepy Joe, or whatever calms your nerves...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Three years ago?  Is Hillary Clinton running again??  What in the world does that have to do with the present?  Ohhhh...I see...that’s the straw your grasping at.
> 
> You crack me up too.  Are you a yoga enthusiast by any chance?  I mean, the pretzels Trump supporters are having to twist themselves into to support his incompetence is truly incredible.    Now make sure you retort with something about Hillary, Orr Sleepy Joe, or whatever calms your nerves...


No, it's actually Obama that seems to be running again.  Shut Joe up and let Oblamy speak.

What incompetence are you referring to?


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Three years ago?  Is Hillary Clinton running again??  What in the world does that have to do with the present?  Ohhhh...I see...that’s the straw your grasping at.
> 
> You crack me up too.  Are you a yoga enthusiast by any chance?  I mean, the pretzels Trump supporters are having to twist themselves into to support his incompetence is truly incredible.    Now make sure you retort with something about Hillary, Orr Sleepy Joe, or whatever calms your nerves...


All they have to talk about for the last 3 years is Hillary and even she got millions more votes than Trump. They don’t know where to even start to talk about the next election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> All they have to talk about for the last 3 years is Hillary and even she got millions more votes than Trump. They don’t know where to even start to talk about the next election.


She got 2 million more out of a nation of 350,000,000 people.  Whoop!  Nevermind that "most votes" has never mattered in U.S. History.

We've been telling you how 2020 ends for the last 6 months.  What do you need to know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She got 2 million more out of a nation of 350,000,000 people.  Whoop!  Nevermind that "most votes" has never mattered in U.S. History.
> 
> We've been telling you how 2020 ends for the last 6 months.  What do you need to know?


t won Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania by less than a percentage point each . . . 1.2 in Florida. That with historically low voter turnout in urban areas. Do you see the urbanites sitting this one out again?


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t won Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania by less than a percentage point each . . . 1.2 in Florida. That with historically low voter turnout in urban areas. Do you see the urbanites sitting this one out again?


Pretty clearly gonna take some kind of miraculous turnaround. It's possible, though...the country is going crazy and the Stupid People have some real fight!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty clearly gonna take some kind of miraculous turnaround. It's possible, though...the country is going crazy and the Stupid People have some real fight!


What does it say about people who wear masks, burn businesses, vandalize public and private property, tear down statues out of ignorance, physically attack people that they disagree with and are voting for a career politician that appears to suffer early signs of dementia... brilliant


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Three years ago?  Is Hillary Clinton running again??  What in the world does that have to do with the present?  Ohhhh...I see...that’s the straw your grasping at.
> 
> You crack me up too.  Are you a yoga enthusiast by any chance?  I mean, the pretzels Trump supporters are having to twist themselves into to support his incompetence is truly incredible.    Now make sure you retort with something about Hillary, Orr Sleepy Joe, or whatever calms your nerves...


You're tired.  Join Joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty clearly gonna take some kind of miraculous turnaround. It's possible, though...the country is going crazy and the Stupid People have some real fight!


Who's fighting?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What does it say about people who wear masks, burn businesses, vandalize public and private property, tear down statues out of ignorance, physically attack people that they disagree with and are voting for a career politician that appears to suffer early signs of dementia... brilliant


Hence the number of Appearances.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty clearly gonna take some kind of miraculous turnaround. It's possible, though...the country is going crazy and the Stupid People have some real fight!


Yep, just ask Pelosi and RBG.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What does it say about people who wear masks, burn businesses, vandalize public and private property, tear down statues out of ignorance, physically attack people that they disagree with and are voting for a career politician that appears to suffer early signs of dementia... brilliant


If you were smart, you'd know that the people in the streets, such as the ones you mention and the ones you prefer, who parade with torches and guns and Confederate flags, are not real threats to our republic. Trump is. That's why he will be outta here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Incumbents always have a huge advantage. Despite that, this one will lose.
> On top of his Covid disaster and choosing Putin over his own intelligence agencies, it now looks like he chose Putin over American soldiers.
> Unbelievable.
> You stupid people didn’t know...the rest of us always did.


Coocoo


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rich Benjamin: What Is A 'Whitopia' — And What Might It Mean To Live There?
> 
> 
> As America becomes more multicultural, Rich Benjamin noticed a phenomenon: some communities are actually becoming less diverse. So he got out a map, found the whitest towns in the USA and moved in.
> ...


This is some of the most ridiculous stuff I’ve seen.  I couldn’t give a rip if the majority is white, black, brown, orange, or green...just take care of your neighborhood, parent your kids, be a good person, be accountable & hold others to the same standard, go to school, get educated, learn a trade, work, contribute to society instead of being a drain or an anchor, do the right and morale thing, and don’t be a shit bag.  Is it really that hard?  Seriously???  Is it that hard...people talk about neighborhood flight...it’s got nothing to do with race, it’s that PEOPLE want to live in nice, safe areas, with good schools and engaged parents to raise their families.  The blame game has got to stop.  YOU are 100% responsible for your individual actions and outcomes.  It’s amazing what can be accomplished when you take ownership and accountability instead of hiding behind excuses and giving other people your power and playing victim.  Own your shit, both good and bad.

The more I see, hear, read, it is less of a race/color issue and more of a accountability and responsibility issue.  In addition, can we stop being so freaking sensitive about “master” bedrooms, “lightning” cosmetics, etc., etc.

Are we going to start calling Wonder Bread, Privilege Bread....Aunt Jemima, Uncle Ben’s, all this “woke” stuff...if I want just coffee can I call it “black” anymore?...where was all this during the Obama Administration, during Pelosi and Biden’s 40+ years each of public service...is it just an issue now?  Pelosi was too busy eating ice cream and Biden was too busy backtracking lies about his educational prowess and plagiarizing speeches...wtf is going on and why are people so easily manipulated.

Sorry Left/Dems...Biden is as big a liar as they come for over 40 years.  Not fit...I’m not a huge Trump fan, but Biden is just ridiculous.  I would like him to take the Cognitive Test Trump took in 2016.  Biden is not fit for office.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> This is some of the most ridiculous stuff I’ve seen.  I couldn’t give a rip if the majority is white, black, brown, orange, or green...just take care of your neighborhood, parent your kids, be a good person, be accountable & hold others to the same standard, go to school, get educated, learn a trade, work, contribute to society instead of being a drain or an anchor, do the right and morale thing, and don’t be a shit bag.  Is it really that hard?  Seriously???  Is it that hard...people talk about neighborhood flight...it’s got nothing to do with race, it’s that PEOPLE want to live in nice, safe areas, with good schools and engaged parents to raise their families.  The blame game has got to stop.  YOU are 100% responsible for your individual actions and outcomes.  It’s amazing what can be accomplished when you take ownership and accountability instead of hiding behind excuses and giving other people your power and playing victim.  Own your shit, both good and bad.
> 
> The more I see, hear, read, it is less of a race/color issue and more of a accountability and responsibility issue.  In addition, can we stop being so freaking sensitive about “master” bedrooms, “lightning” cosmetics, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


John Legend just said he wants realtors to refer to the largest bedroom as something other than the "master" now.  What does that tell you?


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> John Legend just said he wants realtors to refer to the largest bedroom as something other than the "master" now.  What does that tell you?


I’m sure JL has had it rough...dude worked hard and by all accounts a really good guy...just gotta jump on the wagon if you want to be/stay relevant and keep the money coming...Where are his houses located...just curious?


----------



## Imtired (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're tired.  Join Joe.


Awww....you’re so adorable when you try to be clever!   Sleepy Joe...that nickname is working so darn well against Joe Biden, isn’t it?    Please continue Governor!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Awww....you’re so adorable when you try to be clever!   Sleepy Joe...that nickname is working so darn well against Joe Biden, isn’t it?    Please continue Governor!


You people sure can pick’em


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I’m sure JL has had it rough...dude worked hard and by all accounts a really good guy...just gotta jump on the wagon if you want to be/stay relevant and keep the money coming...Where are his houses located...just curious?


You're right... he's suffered enough.  Have you seen the lion face on that wife?


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> This is some of the most ridiculous stuff I’ve seen.  I couldn’t give a rip if the majority is white, black, brown, orange, or green...just take care of your neighborhood, parent your kids, be a good person, be accountable & hold others to the same standard, go to school, get educated, learn a trade, work, contribute to society instead of being a drain or an anchor, do the right and morale thing, and don’t be a shit bag.  Is it really that hard?  Seriously???  Is it that hard...people talk about neighborhood flight...it’s got nothing to do with race, it’s that PEOPLE want to live in nice, safe areas, with good schools and engaged parents to raise their families.  The blame game has got to stop.  YOU are 100% responsible for your individual actions and outcomes.  It’s amazing what can be accomplished when you take ownership and accountability instead of hiding behind excuses and giving other people your power and playing victim.  Own your shit, both good and bad.
> 
> The more I see, hear, read, it is less of a race/color issue and more of a accountability and responsibility issue.  In addition, can we stop being so freaking sensitive about “master” bedrooms, “lightning” cosmetics, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


That was funny. 
Your first paragraph was all about equality and good values and from then on it degenerated into standard-issue, right-wing screed, revealing you as just another of the folks getting angry at Trump's loss of any grip on anything.
Sorry, bud...your boy is sinking.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I’m sure JL has had it rough...dude worked hard and by all accounts a really good guy...just gotta jump on the wagon if you want to be/stay relevant and keep the money coming...Where are his houses located...just curious?


Not in your neighborhood!


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who's fighting?


You, of course. Just read your responses. The shoe fit and you slipped it on. Thanks!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> If you were smart, you'd know that the people in the streets, such as the ones you mention and the ones you prefer, who parade with torches and guns and Confederate flags, are not real threats to our republic. Trump is. That's why he will be outta here.


Arrogance and ignorance...once again.
What kind of a moron attempts to justify violence, arson and assault?  
You obviously would have joined in with the brain dead idiots that tore down a statue of U.S. Grant in San Francisco...
You make Trump seem main stream. Congratulation dimwit...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're right... he's suffered enough.  Have you seen the lion face on that wife?
> View attachment 8001


Yeah, JL is a dick , I didn’t know he was blind and gay too.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Arrogance and ignorance...once again.
> What kind of a moron attempts to justify violence, arson and assault?
> You obviously would have joined in with the brain dead idiots that tore down a statue of U.S. Grant in San Francisco...
> You make Trump seem main stream. Congratulation dimwit...


Trump isn’t mainstream.
That’s why he’s gonna lose bad.
I know how sad that makes you.
Buck up, bitch.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> That was funny.
> Your first paragraph was all about equality and good values and from then on it degenerated into standard-issue, right-wing screed, revealing you as just another of the folks getting angry at Trump's loss of any grip on anything.
> Sorry, bud...your boy is sinking.


You have a problem with accountability and ownership?  You should try it sometime instead of playing victim.  Has nothing to do with politics.  Be accountable and contribute.  Not too hard.  You will get much further.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Not in your neighborhood!


No, not in my neighborhood.  But he would be welcome.  What’s funny is we have a really cool neighborhood...everybody takes care of their shit and looks out for each other.  Good place to be...Accountability and responsibility...no victimy bullshit...that stuff is toxic and an anchor.  That’s the stuff probably keeping you from being the best version of yourself...get rid of the excuses and man-up bro.  What’s keeping you from being responsible and owning your actions?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump isn’t mainstream.
> That’s why he’s gonna lose bad.
> I know how sad that makes you.
> Buck up, bitch.


Didn't you just say, about 3 days ago, you didn't know who'd win?  Or am I thinking of your other profiles?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Not in your neighborhood!


There's no chance he lives in a black neighborhood.  No black man making more than $50k a year lives in a black neighborhood.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> No, not in my neighborhood.  But he would be welcome.  What’s funny is we have a really cool neighborhood...everybody takes care of their shit and looks out for each other.  Good place to be...Accountability and responsibility...no victimy bullshit...that stuff is toxic and an anchor.  That’s the stuff probably keeping you from being the best version of yourself...get rid of the excuses and man-up bro.  What’s keeping you from being responsible and owning your actions?


Why is it funny that you have a cool neighborhood? I’m sure it’s lovely...for you.
But someone as well-educated and talented as John Legend probably wouldn’t live there, is all I’m saying. You strike me as a bit of a phony. 
And I wasn’t aware that I don’t own my actions...do tell.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> You have a problem with accountability and ownership?  You should try it sometime instead of playing victim.  Has nothing to do with politics.  Be accountable and contribute.  Not too hard.  You will get much further.


I own quite a bit, actually. No problem at all.
I also contribute quite a bit...much more than you, I’m certain. 
Where am I supposed to get? Further than where?


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2020)

In order to defend monuments to the losing side in the Civil War, t is willing to defund the winning side.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278176059876401152


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2020)

espola said:


> In order to defend monuments to the losing side in the Civil War, t is willing to defund the winning side.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278176059876401152


The losing side.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2020)

Look familiar?


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The losing side.
> 
> View attachment 8004


The Crazy Horse monument is being constructed on private land with no state or federal funds.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Why is it funny that you have a cool neighborhood? I’m sure it’s lovely...for you.
> But someone as well-educated and talented as John Legend probably wouldn’t live there, is all I’m saying. You strike me as a bit of a phony.
> And I wasn’t aware that I don’t own my actions...do tell.


Well...your kind of an apologist that makes excuses if I read you posts correctly. Like I said...I have very little patience for the victimy BS. Very little if any accountability in your content...excuses mostly...could just be me though. I don’t know...first time in my life I’ve been called phony. I expected better from the great one. I think I must have just made it if I received a direct insult from “Messy”. Thank you! Life is now complete....


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I own quite a bit, actually. No problem at all.
> I also contribute quite a bit...much more than you, I’m certain.
> Where am I supposed to get? Further than where?


I really doubt you do much more than run your mouth.  Yea...no doubt you do it more than I do.  I think everyone is certain of that.  Your supposed to get to accountability and responsibility.  You know...that area where adults live...Why is that always missing in your content?  Why all the excuses...I just don’t get it.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look familiar?


In my neighborhood, Isis is in the same league with Robert E Lee and Jefferson Davis.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 1, 2020)

@messy please give one, just one, opinion that outlines a specific situation, the action, the responsible parties, the result, and an unbiased conclusion without resorting to name calling in between...can you do it?  I have doubts...I, like many others would like you to use your big person words.  That should be a focus area for you in this activity.  It doesn’t even matter if the take is ridiculous as long as you at least put out the effort and structure it correctly.  Give it a try...

Is three days enough time to put this together or do you need more?  It can be accommodated.  Just let me know.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look familiar?


FIVE IS ALWAYS BETTER THAN FOUR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

I found it!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> In my neighborhood, Isis is in the same league with Robert E Lee and Jefferson Davis.


What league do the rioters, looters, arsonist and vandals reside?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The Crazy Horse monument is being constructed on private land with no state or federal funds.


I'd have no problem with it either way.
There are others, of course you know that.
The point is that you are a lily white virtue signaling hypocrite.
Deep down you know that as well.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> @messy please give one, just one, opinion that outlines a specific situation, the action, the responsible parties, the result, and an unbiased conclusion without resorting to name calling in between...can you do it?  I have doubts...I, like many others would like you to use your big person words.  That should be a focus area for you in this activity.  It doesn’t even matter if the take is ridiculous as long as you at least put out the effort and structure it correctly.  Give it a try...
> 
> Is three days enough time to put this together or do you need more?  It can be accommodated.  Just let me know.


My previous post had no name calling and, in fact, I believe it posted a question or two to you while answering yours. But instead of answering, you decided to simply deride me.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Well...your kind of an apologist that makes excuses if I read you posts correctly. Like I said...I have very little patience for the victimy BS. Very little if any accountability in your content...excuses mostly...could just be me though. I don’t know...first time in my life I’ve been called phony. I expected better from the great one. I think I must have just made it if I received a direct insult from “Messy”. Thank you! Life is now complete....


Listen, if you’re angry that your little world is being rattled, such that you have to discuss “accountability” in every post with zero context for what you’re talking about, then maybe take a deep breath, recognize the world is changing and your boy President Trump has failed us all, and try to be a good American, ok?


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd have no problem with it either way.
> There are others, of course you know that.
> The point is that you are a lily white virtue signaling hypocrite.
> Deep down you know that as well.


Fun morning so far.
Lion trotting our a racism denier video and Ricky rocking Isis porn!
Changing the status quo seems to really bother you white boys, doesn’t it?
Let’s make America great!


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd have no problem with it either way.
> There are others, of course you know that.
> The point is that you are a lily white virtue signaling hypocrite.
> Deep down you know that as well.


After the first line, I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen, if you’re angry that your little world is being rattled, such that you have to discuss “accountability” in every post with zero context for what you’re talking about, then maybe take a deep breath, recognize the world is changing and your boy President Trump has failed us all, and try to be a good American, ok?


I didn't realize you couldn't read either.  Trump has been in office 3 1/2 years.  To say he is the root of everything wrong is childish.  You have lifers on both sides, and a couple on the left with over 40+ years banging the drums of social justice who have not done much.  8 years of a prior administration with a President of color, who often spoke of accountability in his adopted home town of Chicago, who could not fix it prior to becoming or during his Presidency.  My "little world" is just fine ...when people continually blame others (who am I going to go after if my kid gets covid at practice/game/tournament), make excuses for bad behavior (rioters, looters, vandals), or fail to take ownership of their community and choices (Chicago, anyone???) this is what we get.  Accountability is an issue.  Your obviously not accountable which is why you don't understand.

I would like to see all these social justice warrior/drum bangers fix something, before they take on the country.  How about fix Chicago?  Is Chicago Trump's fault, the fault of the Police, or could it be the broken local government, community, and some of the people living there.  You keep voting the same local people in, your gonna get the same results.  All these people calling for change and last week and a syrup bottle, box of rice, and the Dixie Chicks going through name changes...that's what I call getting to the root of the problem.

Keep banging that drum Messy...


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> All these people calling for change and last week and a syrup bottle, box of rice, and the Dixie Chicks going through name changes...that's what I call getting to the root of the problem.


Listen these people are getting stuff done. 

One of the things keeping me up at night with the sweats as a young kid was the fact that the big game between U of O and OSU was called the Civil War. 

The won't be using that name anymore. 

I feel safer now. More secure. They finally addressed the issue that was hurting millions of minorities around the US and was preventing them from getting ahead and hurting their self esteem. Thank you Oregon and Oregon State !!!


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I didn't realize you couldn't read either.  Trump has been in office 3 1/2 years.  To say he is the root of everything wrong is childish.  You have lifers on both sides, and a couple on the left with over 40+ years banging the drums of social justice who have not done much.  8 years of a prior administration with a President of color, who often spoke of accountability in his adopted home town of Chicago, who could not fix it prior to becoming or during his Presidency.  My "little world" is just fine ...when people continually blame others (who am I going to go after if my kid gets covid at practice/game/tournament), make excuses for bad behavior (rioters, looters, vandals), or fail to take ownership of their community and choices (Chicago, anyone???) this is what we get.  Accountability is an issue.  Your obviously not accountable which is why you don't understand.
> 
> I would like to see all these social justice warrior/drum bangers fix something, before they take on the country.  How about fix Chicago?  Is Chicago Trump's fault, the fault of the Police, or could it be the broken local government, community, and some of the people living there.  You keep voting the same local people in, your gonna get the same results.  All these people calling for change and last week and a syrup bottle, box of rice, and the Dixie Chicks going through name changes...that's what I call getting to the root of the problem.
> 
> Keep banging that drum Messy...


I remember a discussion on here somewhere about Cal South and club waivers for kids to get back on the field.
As people started objecting, I was the first one to say “sign the damn waiver or keep your kid off the field. You’re (btw, that’s how to spell “you’re” in this
context, just so you know) concerned you won’t have someone to sue?!”
So I know about accountability and blaming.
Racism deniers (like you) are the same as climate change deniers (you’re probably that, too). They are concerned about acknowledging obvious factors in society which, when acted upon, bring about social change.
They’re scared.
Don’t be...it’s all for the best. 
And do wear a mask in public. Be accountable.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I really doubt you do much more than run your mouth.  Yea...no doubt you do it more than I do.  I think everyone is certain of that.  Your supposed to get to accountability and responsibility.  You know...that area where adults live...Why is that always missing in your content?  Why all the excuses...I just don’t get it.


I love accountability and responsibility!









						Trump gives himself 10 out of 10 on coronavirus response
					

President Trump told reporters Monday that he would rate his administration’s response to the coronavirus a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10.




					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The Crazy Horse monument is being constructed on private land with no state or federal funds.


Can we still do the tomahawk chop?  And was Crazy Horse REALLY crazy or just misunderstood?  I'd hate to think he was profiled.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I didn't realize you couldn't read either.  Trump has been in office 3 1/2 years.  To say he is the root of everything wrong is childish.  You have lifers on both sides, and a couple on the left with over 40+ years banging the drums of social justice who have not done much.  8 years of a prior administration with a President of color, who often spoke of accountability in his adopted home town of Chicago, who could not fix it prior to becoming or during his Presidency.  My "little world" is just fine ...when people continually blame others (who am I going to go after if my kid gets covid at practice/game/tournament), make excuses for bad behavior (rioters,





messy said:


> I remember a discussion on here somewhere about Cal South and club waivers for kids to get back on the field.
> As people started objecting, I was the first one to say “sign the damn waiver or keep your kid off the field. You’re (btw, that’s how to spell “you’re” in this
> context, just so you know) concerned you won’t have someone to sue?!”
> So I know about accountability and blaming.
> ...


Thanks for the English lesson...  apologies on the typo...is that really the best you got?  Make sure you mark off the two points from my paper...

Now I am a racist?  It was only a matter of time before you tossed that one out...is bigot next, what else do you have in your repertoire? (I should get my two points back for the correct use of that word)

I do where (haha...just checking if you are reading ) a mask when required and follow the rules and laws...funny why you think I wouldn’t...I’m big on responsibility and accountability.

Listen...nobody is denying racism exists...it exists among all races.  Prejudices exist among and across all groups.  Saying or believing otherwise is just ignorant.  There are also shitty people in every job and every walk of life.  We have a lot of family in Law Enforcement.  There needs to be reform in Law Enforcement and we need to get the bad ones out.  I don’t think anybody will deny that.

Anybody with a pulse should believe climate change is real.  We see it everyday.  I am certainly not denying racism exists or climate change exist.

It’s ignorant and lazy to paint everyone middle-right as a racist, bigot, etc.  It’s just as lazy and ignorant to paint everyone middle-left as a socialist.  

Calling me a bigot or racist is one of the dumbest things you can do.  Why?  Because I’m not.  It’s just as stupid to call me a tree, or a rock.  Those are things I am not.  It makes me laugh when people use that as their goto when they have nothing else to say.  But if the best you can is call me a phony, bigot, or racist, you really need to spend some time working on your game.  It’s pretty weak.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I love accountability and responsibility!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the almost 4 month old article...nobody said the man lacked confidence.  Do better...if you tried just a little harder you would get better results.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I remember a discussion on here somewhere about Cal South and club waivers for kids to get back on the field.
> As people started objecting, I was the first one to say “sign the damn waiver or keep your kid off the field. You’re (btw, that’s how to spell “you’re” in this
> context, just so you know) concerned you won’t have someone to sue?!”
> So I know about accountability and blaming.
> ...


Do you think there may be significant reasons why "racism" exists?  If Wal Mart locks up their African American hair care products because of the abundance they see going out the door without being paid for, is that racist?  I mean, we can probably rule out the Asians as being the ones stealing hair straightening products.  Who else?


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Thanks for the almost 4 month old article...nobody said the man lacked confidence.  Do better...if you tried just a little harder you would get better results.


Remember when I called you a phony? You acted surprised. You just posted proof.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who else?


Like shooting fish in a barrel. Check mate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Like shooting fish in a barrel. Check mate.
> 
> View attachment 8012


My bad, Hound.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry, Methy, probably just bad timing to my posed question to you.  Timing was strictly coincidental.









						Woman Arrested In Looting Of San Bernardino Beauty Salon
					

Police say they identified Keyairra Cloyd, 28, as the woman captured on surveillance video looting Joy’s Beauty Salon, 293 E. Baseline St., on May 31 after a protest that erupted into violence. Katie Johnston reports.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Thanks for the English lesson...  apologies on the typo...is that really the best you got?  Make sure you mark off the two points from my paper...
> 
> Now I am a racist?  It was only a matter of time before you tossed that one out...is bigot next, what else do you have in your repertoire? (I should get my two points back for the correct use of that word)
> 
> ...


Good post! 
To clarify, I called you a racism denier, not a racist.
But then you acknowledged racism exists.
Just remember, people who reference “black on white” racism are deniers...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Good post!
> To clarify, I called you a racism denier, not a racist.
> But then you acknowledged racism exists.
> Just remember, people who reference “black on white” racism are deniers...


Black people are the most racist people in this country.  You know that.  If you don't, let's talk about BET and how well other races, especially whites, are treated in black neighborhoods.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Just remember, people who reference “black on white” racism are deniers...


No they are not deniers.

You will find racists in any group of people.

The only deniers are the ones who imply racism can only go one way. One just needs to look around the world and see how people act towards each other to know that any group of people can be racist towards a different group of people.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> No they are not deniers.
> 
> You will find racists in any group of people.
> 
> The only deniers are the ones who imply racism can only go one way. One just needs to look around the world and see how people act towards each other to know that any group of people can be racist towards a different group of people.


The only deniers?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2020)

In our country we remember and honor Americans for their virtues, an


messy said:


> Fun morning so far.
> Lion trotting our a racism denier video and Ricky rocking Isis porn!
> Changing the status quo seems to really bother you white boys, doesn’t it?
> Let’s make America great!


That was isis?
Looked like blm to me.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In our country we remember and honor Americans for their virtues, an
> 
> That was isis?
> Looked like blm to me.


According to the WH Press Secretary, t has an advantage on you.  "He reads".


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> No they are not deniers.
> 
> You will find racists in any group of people.
> 
> The only deniers are the ones who imply racism can only go one way. One just needs to look around the world and see how people act towards each other to know that any group of people can be racist towards a different group of people.


If you spend one second discussing black on white racism, you are not only a denier...you are a massive pussy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> If you spend one second discussing black on white racism, you are not only a denier...you are a massive pussy.


Were you kids hoping for Cracka Jack?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> If you spend one second discussing black on white racism, you are not only a denier...you are a massive pussy.


Lets clarify 2 points.

Are you denying that there is no black on white racism?

And on the 2nd point I would love to find out if you would say that in person to me...just so you can find out one way or the other.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Lets clarify 2 points.
> 
> Are you denying that there is no black on white racism?
> 
> And on the 2nd point I would love to find out if you would say that in person to me...just so you can find out one way or the other.


Listen to me, pussy.
Don’t come in here with that pussy-ass shit about black on white racism.
What are you, some kind of weak-ass failure?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen to me, pussy.
> Don’t come in here with that pussy-ass shit about black on white racism.
> What are you, some kind of weak-ass failure?


So I take you agree. There is black on white racism. Just like there is white on black. Or hispanic on black...or black on asian...or asian on whoever. 

Not sure who brainwashed you to think racism only goes one way. But it isn't an intelligent position, nor one that is backed up by history around the world.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen to me, pussy.
> Don’t come in here with that pussy-ass shit about black on white racism.
> What are you, some kind of weak-ass failure?


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........................................
Sounds like a feeble attempt at jive talkin'.....


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So I take you agree. There is black on white racism. Just like there is white on black. Or hispanic on black...or black on asian...or asian on whoever.
> 
> Not sure who brainwashed you to think racism only goes one way. But it isn't an intelligent position, nor one that is backed up by history around the world.


Except there isn’t. Racism is from the majority oppressors to the minority. Period.
By the way, I apologize for my last rant. I was just messy-ing around.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Except there isn’t. Racism is from the majority oppressors to the minority. Period.
> By the way, I apologize for my last rant. I was just messy-ing around.


If your race is that great, why have you been whitey's bitch for 400-years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black people are the most racist people in this country.  You know that.  If you don't, let's talk about BET and how well other races, especially whites, are treated in black neighborhoods.


Democrats  are more racist than black people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen to me, pussy.
> Don’t come in here with that pussy-ass shit about black on white racism.
> What are you, some kind of weak-ass failure?


What is a cracka?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 1, 2020)

By the way...speaking of racism.

Why did the Dem leadership in CA vote to strip the following from the state constitution?

"A *"yes"* vote supports this constitutional amendment to repeal Proposition 209 (1996), which prohibited the state from _discriminating against_ or _granting preferential treatment_ to persons on the basis of race, sex, color, ethnicity, or national origin in public employment, public education, and public contracting."

It passed the legislature and goes on the ballot for the public.





__





						California Assembly passes bill for ballot measure to repeal Proposition 209, which banned considering race and sex in public jobs, education, and contracting in 1996 – Ballotpedia News
					






					news.ballotpedia.org


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is a cracka?


I prefer "cracker" (hard r)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I prefer "cracker" (hard r)


Doesn’t sound as cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)

The truth matters.








						McEnany Tells Upset WH Press Why Trump Called Black Lives Matter a 'Symbol of Hate'
					

White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany was happy to report at her Wednesday briefing that "Seattle has been liberated." The CHAZ, or CHOP, zone was "a failed four-week Democratic experiment"




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2020)

Watching an old George Carlin video from 1986, he predicted the future -- 

"If a real stupid person becomes senile, how do you know?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Watching an old George Carlin video from 1986, he predicted the future --
> 
> "If a real stupid person becomes senile, how do you know?"


Can you forward me your kids number?
They will know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Senate Republicans wonder: Should we replace Columbus Day with Juneteenth as a federal holiday?
					

Culture war.




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black people are the most racist people in this country.  You know that.  If you don't, let's talk about BET and how well other races, especially whites, are treated in black neighborhoods.


 . . . and you can see no reason why they might feel the way they do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What league do the rioters, looters, arsonist and vandals reside?


They should reside in jail. Why didn't you include Americans protesting in that list, isn't that what you were getting at?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Senate Republicans wonder: Should we replace Columbus Day with Juneteenth as a federal holiday?
> 
> 
> Culture war.
> ...


Idiots. They are just hoping that the alligator eats them last. 

You don't solve the problem by giving into the mob.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They should reside in jail. Why didn't you include Americans protesting in that list, isn't that what you were getting at?


First of all... good answer.
The list was all American, way to dig deep. Perhaps your comprehension skills are improving.
You get an atta boy Daffy.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2020)

This is soooo good. 
And I still love that the Stupid People have Eric and Junior and Jared as their leaders, none of whom would ever be caught dead in a room with the people comprising "Trump's base".









						Eric Trump Deletes Tweet After Getting A Savage Reminder About His Father
					

Trump's "birds of feather" tweet backfired badly.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2020)

messy said:


> This is soooo good.
> And I still love that the Stupid People have Eric and Junior and Jared as their leaders, none of whom would ever be caught dead in a room with the people comprising "Trump's base".
> 
> 
> ...


"Birds of a feather" alright . . . or stupid is what trump does.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2020)

messy said:


> You will find that it’s not.
> Russia paid Taliban to kill Americans.
> Trump knew...did nothing.
> That’s your boy!



*Fake News Fredo.....Fake News....Pentagon say YOU are repeating LIES !*


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

preview of t's Mount Rushmore speech --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279155641207197697


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 3, 2020)

espola said:


> preview of t's Mount Rushmore speech --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279155641207197697


Cute parody, did your middle schooler find it for you?

Ironically, you're the genius who backs the nut job who's a living parody. LOL!


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Cute parody, did your middle schooler find it for you?
> 
> Ironically, you're the genius who backs the nut job who's a living parody. LOL!


Who am I backing?


----------



## Imtired (Jul 3, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Cute parody, did your middle schooler find it for you?
> 
> Ironically, you're the genius who backs the nut job who's a living parody. LOL!


Espola backs Trump???  Where did you see that?

In other news....   

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/kimberly-guilfoyle-donald-trump-jrs-girlfriend-tests-positive/story?id=71604361


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2020)

The Russian bounty thing, once again, goes back to Trump’s tax returns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> The Russian bounty thing, once again, goes back to Trump’s tax returns.


You really need to move on.org.
I am embarrassed for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Independence Day.
Every make sure you bring the libs in the house when the fireworks start, they are very sensitive and are afraid of loud noises and patriotism.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

No one has betrayed those in uniform like Donald Trump,” said the voiceover in the latest ad released by the VoteVets organization on Friday.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> No one has betrayed those in uniform like Donald Trump,” said the voiceover in the latest ad released by the VoteVets organization on Friday.


Fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

New Study Shows Hydroxychloroquine Saves Lives…and Exposes Why The Media Attacked Trump Over It
					

The media has been running a full-blown offensive against the drug ever since President Trump mentioned it as a possible therapeutic against coronavirus. Hydroxychloroquine has been treated as something akin




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> No one has betrayed those in uniform like Donald Trump,” said the voiceover in the latest ad released by the VoteVets organization on Friday.


He treats the military like he does the rest of Americans, he lies to us and doesn't care if we live or die. It's just his nature.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Study Shows Hydroxychloroquine Saves Lives…and Exposes Why The Media Attacked Trump Over It
> 
> 
> The media has been running a full-blown offensive against the drug ever since President Trump mentioned it as a possible therapeutic against coronavirus. Hydroxychloroquine has been treated as something akin
> ...


Scientist decided to ban that shit, the media simply reported that fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scientist decided to ban that shit, the media simply reported that fact.


1?


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news.











						Candidates
					





					www.votevets.org


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

So while Trump was talking to some weirdos in S Dakota last night about people wanting to overthrow the American revolution, the whole country was watching Hamilton.
He's way out there on the fringe now.
Good stuff!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> So while Trump was talking to some weirdos in S Dakota last night about people wanting to overthrow the American revolution, the whole country was watching Hamilton.
> He's way out there on the fringe now.
> Good stuff!


Fake News


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

$1mm fine could lead to a lot of re-education.









						Gundy agrees to take $1M pay cut after review
					

Oklahoma State head coach Mike Gundy has agreed to take a $1 million pay cut and amend his contract after a two-week review of the football program.




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Who am I backing?


LOL! can't say I blame you...I wouldn't admit to HidenBiden either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2020)

Never gets old . . .


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> LOL! can't say I blame you...I wouldn't admit to HidenBiden either.


I love the cute phrases the Stupid People all use. “HidenBiden,” “Heels Up,” “libtard...” like the fraternity of dummies.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> LOL! can't say I blame you...I wouldn't admit to HidenBiden either.


I'm definitely not voting for t.  None of the other candidates have been nominated yet.  I may just write in someone's name as I did in 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2020)

Brian Stelter: Trump's speech won't make sense to most people. Here's why - CNN Video
					

President Donald Trump used the backdrop of Mount Rushmore the night before Fourth of July to deliver a speech to his base. CNN's Brian Stelter examines the message of his speech.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## met61 (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the cute phrases the Stupid People all use. “HidenBiden,” “Heels Up,” “libtard...” like the fraternity of dummies.


Hey missy, you forgot SleepyJoe, CrazyJoe, BasementJoe, WhereAmIJoe, WhatsMyNameJoe and...Uh, I forgot. LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

met61 said:


> Hey missy, you forgot SleepyJoe, CrazyJoe, BasementJoe, WhereAmIJoe, WhatsMyNameJoe and...Uh, I forgot. LOL!!!


We will all unite around the phrase President Biden.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


This is good. America is finally rising up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you can see no reason why they might feel the way they do?


No, I don't.  None of "us" did anything to "them".  Maybe if they realized their ways and culture aren't as desirable to everyone else?  Maybe if they took ownership of their bullshit and stopped blaming everyone else?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> This is soooo good.
> And I still love that the Stupid People have Eric and Junior and Jared as their leaders, none of whom would ever be caught dead in a room with the people comprising "Trump's base".
> 
> 
> ...


Is Huff and Puff Post still the liberal circle jerk it's always been for you losers?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> $1mm fine could lead to a lot of re-education.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For whom... stupid black criminals that refuse to comply with police?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the cute phrases the Stupid People all use. “HidenBiden,” “Heels Up,” “libtard...” like the fraternity of dummies.


Reminds me of you losers and your "CooCoo".  Fucking retard.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> We will all unite around the phrase President Biden.


Same way you united around Hillary's dead carcass...


----------



## Imtired (Jul 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279555471750254592
I didn’t realized we swiffered Vietnam.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> This is good. America is finally rising up.


Yes they are.








						Video: Man Drives Through Seattle Protester Blockade Set Up on Highway, Hits Two People At High Speed
					

Really bad...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279555471750254592
> I didn’t realized we swiffered Vietnam.


There's a lot you don't realize.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (Jul 4, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the cute phrases the Stupid People all use. “HidenBiden,” “Heels Up,” “libtard...” like the fraternity of dummies.


And no matter how many names they come up with, Biden’s poll numbers continue to rise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And no matter how many names they come up with, Biden’s poll numbers continue to rise.


Yeah... if you believe polls.  I don't believe a man can win an election when his "poll numbers" go up the longer he stays locked in the basement.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8048


It would be more appropriate here - https://media.cntraveler.com/photos/5b7306859718bc562f0ff47e/4:5/w_767,c_limit/Stone-Mountain-Park_GettyImages-482158314.jpg


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And no matter how many names they come up with, Biden’s poll numbers continue to rise.


Call him anything you want, but definitely call him President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

Why is the So Left Insane? That Anti-July Fourth Wapo Piece Exposes What They’re Being Taught in Colleges
Matt Vespa | Jul 05, 2020 4:58 AM

Why is the So Left Insane? That Anti-July Fourth Wapo Piece Exposes What They’re Being Taught in Colleges
Source: AP Photo/Charlie Riedel

President Trump decided to celebrate our nation’s birthday and in doing so, set off a meltdown not seen in quite a while from the media. Who am I kidding? It was a day that ends in “y” with these clowns. If Trump said the sky was blue, they would dole out endless articles attacking him. Trump decided to kick off the Fourth of July weekend by delivering a speech and fireworks show at Mount Rushmore in South Dakota. That really set off the Left. And it didn’t stop there. This whole weekend is going to be grade-A Trump derangement entertainment from the press. And then, there’s these perspective and op-ed pieces from liberals that bash America. Take this one in The Washington Post, which says the global legacy of our independence has to be reconsidered. Again, the Left is attacking our founding, which isn’t out of the ordinary, but the history professor who penned this piece exposes what kids are being taught in higher education. It’s not pretty. As some have already pointed out, the thesis of the piece is just historically illiterate. America’s independence is responsible for the spread of global racism or something. Oh, and when we finally broke away from Britain, we somehow set forth the UK’s conquest of India or something. As Joe Gabriel Simonson at the Washington Examiner noted, the Brits had been in the Indian subcontinent since the 16th century. And yes, he also said this is what’s being taught about this nation in higher education because you know this isn’t the only professor spewing this garbage. You can see why the ‘woke’ legions are so unhinged if they’re being taught this nonsense (via WaPo):


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't.  None of "us" did anything to "them".  Maybe if they realized their ways and culture aren't as desirable to everyone else?  Maybe if they took ownership of their bullshit and stopped blaming everyone else?


Gary Clark, Jr. is so great and his wife is so hot.





__





						Google Image Result for https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/09/09/1410252928912_Image_galleryImage_Mandatory_Credit_Photo_by.JPG
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Call him anything you want, but definitely call him President.


Just like Clinton?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Reminds me of you losers and your "CooCoo".  Fucking retard.


CooCoo or more properly cuckoo, is a term that has been around for centuries, a term that most properly describes you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... if you believe polls.  I don't believe a man can win an election when his "poll numbers" go up the longer he stays locked in the basement.


I see the problem here. The rest of the country sees Joe out and about in a responsible way. Your sources keep that away from you so they can tell you things that are incorrect, but they know with you they have brand loyalty and you will never know the truth . . . nor want to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*Try as you may....*
*Try as you might....
But the smell of your shit *
*sticks with you thru the night....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see the problem here. The rest of the country sees Joe out and about in a responsible way. Your sources keep that away from you so they can tell you things that are incorrect, but they know with you they have brand loyalty and you will never know the truth . . . nor want to.


Out and about where... his basement?  Are you fucking kidding?  America sees the babbling fool as someone that hasn't done a fucking thing in his 50-year career.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Call him anything you want, but definitely call him President.


It’s funny watching the frustration on the right that none of the bullying tactics have worked so far.  I read that Trump even held a meeting to try and come up with a better insult than “Sleepy Joe” because it wasn’t working.    And all the taunts about Joe Biden not being on TV 24x7 is further frustration from the right that their attacks aren’t working.  Joe Biden has spoken out when needed, but is also content to watch Trump crash and burn.    Smart tactics.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It’s funny watching the frustration on the right that none of the bullying tactics have worked so far.  I read that Trump even held a meeting to try and come up with a better insult than “Sleepy Joe” because it wasn’t working.    And all the taunts about Joe Biden not being on TV 24x7 is further frustration from the right that their attacks aren’t working.  Joe Biden has spoken out when needed, but is also content to watch Trump crash and burn.    Smart tactics.


Really?  Remind me who has been president the last 4 years... then let's review what isn't working.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It’s funny watching the frustration on the right that none of the bullying tactics have worked so far.  I read that Trump even held a meeting to try and come up with a better insult than “Sleepy Joe” because it wasn’t working.    And all the taunts about Joe Biden not being on TV 24x7 is further frustration from the right that their attacks aren’t working.  Joe Biden has spoken out when needed, but is also content to watch Trump crash and burn.    Smart tactics.


And their “cognitive” argument in the face of this won’t help either...









						Trump struggles to say 'totalitarianism' in dark Independence Day speech
					

'Totallie-tario-tism'?




					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> And their “cognitive” argument in the face of this won’t help either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should ask Cankles Rodham if that's enough to win an election on, Methy.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> And their “cognitive” argument in the face of this won’t help either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I don‘t understand why Trumpers think comparing cognitive ability is a good idea because Trump is obviously starting to struggle in this area.  I don’t know if it’s something temporary due  to stress but Trump is very obviously struggling,  With dementia  you look for changes in behavior and function over time.  Biden looks much the same, but Trump‘s vastly declined from even a couple of years ago.

I watched Biden’s press conference from a few days ago where he took questions from reporters for over 25 minutes.  His answers were clear and to the point.  A clear sign he did well was the reaction from Trump supporters.  Many claimed he was wearing an ear piece and was being fed answers.  Why would they make that claim unless they knew he had done well?


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You should ask Cankles Rodham if that's enough to win an election on, Methy.


Say it loud and proud.
 “President Biden!” 
C’mon, now. I can’t hear you.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, I don‘t understand why they think making cognitive ability is a good idea because Trump is obviously starting to struggle in this area.  I don’t know if it’s something temporary due  to stress or if Trump is very obviously struggling,  With dementia  you look for changes in behavior and function.  Biden looks much the same, but Trump‘s vastly declined from a few years ago.
> 
> I watched Biden’s press conference from a few days ago where he took questions from reporters for over 25 minutes.  His answers were clear and to the point.  A clear sign he did well was the reaction from Trump supporters.  Many claimed he was wearing an ear piece and was being fed answers.  Why would they make that claim unless they knew he had done well?


The codger is pacing himself. He can afford to...Trump is a train wreck at this point. It was inevitable.
Trump has lost the plot and is now babbling about the destruction of America and evil forces...there’s no message there and he’s flubbing lots of words.
Biden takes fair and clear shots at him and moves on to a positive vision.
All he has to do is not really screw up and it’s in the bag. Maybe close like Obama in ‘12, but in the bag.
The Trumpies keep thinking they’re running against Hillary, which is quite an odd technique, I must say!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, I don‘t understand why Trumpers think comparing cognitive ability is a good idea because Trump is obviously starting to struggle in this area.  I don’t know if it’s something temporary due  to stress but Trump is very obviously struggling,  With dementia  you look for changes in behavior and function over time.  Biden looks much the same, but Trump‘s vastly declined from even a couple of years ago.
> 
> I watched Biden’s press conference from a few days ago where he took questions from reporters for over 25 minutes.  His answers were clear and to the point.  A clear sign he did well was the reaction from Trump supporters.  Many claimed he was wearing an ear piece and was being fed answers.  Why would they make that claim unless they knew he had done well?


Which presser was that?  Can you post the link here?  I'd love to see Biden's lucidity.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, I don‘t understand why Trumpers think comparing cognitive ability is a good idea because Trump is obviously starting to struggle in this area.  I don’t know if it’s something temporary due  to stress but Trump is very obviously struggling,  With dementia  you look for changes in behavior and function over time.  Biden looks much the same, but Trump‘s vastly declined from even a couple of years ago.
> 
> I watched Biden’s press conference from a few days ago where he took questions from reporters for over 25 minutes.  His answers were clear and to the point.  A clear sign he did well was the reaction from Trump supporters.  Many claimed he was wearing an ear piece and was being fed answers.  Why would they make that claim unless they knew he had done well?


Btw, I actually know why Trump’s campaign is trying make cognitive ability an issue.  They know Joe Biden is prone to making gaffes as well as sometimes occasionally stumbling over a word due to his stutter.  They figure it’s only a matter of time before Joe makes a gaffe and they want to be able to “spin” that as mental decline.  That’s why they are frustrated as hell that Joe Biden isn’t out there 24x7.  They want a gaffe to pounce on.  A big problem with their strategy is they have made a weakness of Trump’s (cognitive ability) their weapon against Biden, and no matter how much they wish it were true, Biden isn’t suffering from dementia.  But Trump is—or at least something which is causing a mental decline—and it is getting worse...everyone can see it.  I think this strategy will backfire.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> The codger is pacing himself. He can afford to...Trump is a train wreck at this point. It was inevitable.
> Trump has lost the plot and is now babbling about the destruction of America and evil forces...there’s no message there and he’s flubbing lots of words.
> Biden takes fair and clear shots at him and moves on to a positive vision.
> All he has to do is not really screw up and it’s in the bag. Maybe close like Obama in ‘12, but in the bag.
> The Trumpies keep thinking they’re running against Hillary, which is quite an odd technique, I must say!


Yes.  Trump’s not winning over any new voters and that is key to his survival.  He is left with only the most die-hard supporters and that is not nearly enough to eek out a win.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes.  Trump’s not winning over any new voters and that is key to his survival.  He is left with only the most die-hard supporters and that is not nearly enough to eek out a win.


Where's the video?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Where's the video?


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Btw, I actually know why Trump’s campaign is trying make cognitive ability an issue.  They know Joe Biden is prone to making gaffes as well as sometimes occasionally stumbling over a word due to his stutter.  They figure it’s only a matter of time before Joe makes a gaffe and they want to be able to “spin” that as mental decline.  That’s why they are frustrated as hell that Joe Biden isn’t out there 24x7.  They want a gaffe to pounce on.  A big problem with their strategy is they have made a weakness of Trump’s (cognitive ability) their weapon against Biden, and no matter how much they wish it were true, Biden isn’t suffering from dementia.  But Trump is—or at least something which is causing a mental decline—and it is getting worse...everyone can see it.  I think this strategy will backfire.


Biden doesn't have to say anything.  T is destroying himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Which presser was that?  Can you post the link here?  I'd love to see Biden's lucidity.


Like I said, you have no idea what is going on outside your bubble. Desperate, angry and uniformed is no way to go through life son. America is still out here waiting when you want to come back. The trump confederacy will soon be history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Where's the video?


Oh poor baby, no search engine on the library computer?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, no search engine on the library computer?


Your mom is using it to watch white porn.  Why are you running to your buddy's defense?  She "too tired" to backup the bullshit?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

Bolton: Trump’s time watching TV versus in the Oval Office ‘would be a very interesting statistic’
					

Former national security adviser John Bolton suggested Sunday that President Trump pays more attention to television than he does to his advisers.“I think it’s a combination of television and liste…



					thehill.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Another busy weekend for Obama's sons in Chi town.









						Chicago violence erupts during holiday weekend, at least 67 shot and 13 killed
					

Nine of the victims were minors involved in the Chicago violence, with two fatalities so far; Garrett Tenney reports.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## met61 (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> We will all unite around the phrase President Biden.


Riiiight, this is where we all pretend he doesn't have early on-set and is mentally fit for office.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

We certainly know that about the losing candidate. President Biden will be fine. He’s much smarter.









						Trump struggles to say 'totalitarianism' in dark Independence Day speech
					

'Totallie-tario-tism'?




					www.google.com


----------



## met61 (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> We certainly know that about the losing candidate. President Biden will be fine. He’s much smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, muuuch smarter - in fact, a total geeenius. I give up you wiiin, you geeeniuses are too smaaart.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> Oh yeah, muuuch smarter - in fact, a total geeenius. I give up you wiiin, you geeeniuses are too smaaart.


You say that, but you will keep pretending that our proven unfit for office current officeholder should stay.
Fortunately, you will have to face reality in November.


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You say that, but you will keep pretending that our proven unfit for office current officeholder should stay.
> Fortunately, you will have to face reality in November.


I know, Boe Jiden is sharp as a tack - and you truuue believers are briiiliant.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> I know, Boe Jiden is sharp as a tack - and you truuue believers are briiiliant.


Super grateful for a change in administration. Can't happen soon enough. Fortunately, our nation is resilient.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Super grateful for a change in administration. Can't happen soon enough. Fortunately, our nation is resilient.


Indeed.  You black folks only lost a couple criminals and you're right back to murdering each other at epic rates.  Everybody is good at something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

Trump: When will Bubba Wallace apologize for that race hoax?
					

"That & Flag decision has caused lowest ratings EVER!"




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump: When will Bubba Wallace apologize for that race hoax?
> 
> 
> "That & Flag decision has caused lowest ratings EVER!"
> ...


So the head of NASCAR told Bubba about the noose story and was the one that broke it to the media. What exactly should Bubba apologize for?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 6, 2020)

Now this is funny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280203174008303616


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Now this is funny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280203174008303616













*Boom Boom Boomerang ...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Trump press secretary Kayleigh McEnany hilariously mocked after lashing out at reporter for quoting her
					






					www.rawstory.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8074


I can see why you object to science and following CDC guidelines . . .









						Joe Biden Calls President Trump's Affordable Care Act Lawsuit "Cruel, Heartless, and Callous"
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden, the presumptive 2020 Democratic presidential nominee, spoke in Lancaster, Pennsylvania about the Affordable Care Act and his plan to make it available to every American. He expressed his concern that if President Trump has his way, complications from COVID-19...




					www.c-span.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can see why you object to science and following CDC guidelines . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people are objecting to the CDC guidelines.    

By the way, thanks for all your plans, Joe.  Wondering why you didn't do jack shit with 8 years in the White House and 40+ as a representative.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A lot of people are objecting to the CDC guidelines.
> 
> By the way, thanks for all your plans, Joe.  Wondering why you didn't do jack shit with 8 years in the White House and 40+ as a representative.



*Old Joe's been busy remembering the " Good Ole Days "...........

















*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Old Joe's been busy remembering the " Good Ole Days "...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Pap Smear Joe is straight... unlike most demotards.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> At least Pap Smear Joe is straight... unlike most demotards.



*Yep....." Straight " outta the gutter....!





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Great point.  Democrats obviously would just rather let black people continue getting murdered.  And while we're at it, let's defund police departments so more black victims and their families won't get justice.  









						Kayleigh McEnany on calling out press over lack of questions about surge of violence in America's big cities
					

White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany joins Sean Hannity with insight on 'Hannity.'




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Great point.  Democrats obviously would just rather let black people continue getting murdered.  And while we're at it, let's defund police departments so more black victims and their families won't get justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The press shall we say is rather partisan. Here is a screen shot from C-SPAN that has a transcript of the press conference. 

The Politico reporter is asking if Trump thinks it is a good thing that the South lost in the Civil War. 

This was from June 29, 2020. Always asking the important questions.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The press shall we say is rather partisan. Here is a screen shot from C-SPAN that has a transcript of the press conference.
> 
> The Politico reporter is asking if Trump thinks it is a good thing that the South lost in the Civil War.
> 
> ...



*You need to work on those " Screen shots ".....*


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The press shall we say is rather partisan. Here is a screen shot from C-SPAN that has a transcript of the press conference.
> 
> The Politico reporter is asking if Trump thinks it is a good thing that the South lost in the Civil War.
> 
> ...


What is your opinion about the result of the Civil War?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

espola said:


> What is your opinion about the result of the Civil War?


My opinion is asking a question like that shows that this Politico reporter has no business being part of the WH press corp.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> My opinion is asking a question like that shows that this Politico reporter has no business being part of the WH press corp.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Now this is funny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280203174008303616


When you’re a desperate flailing loser, sometimes all you can do is go full racist...some idiots will find it funny.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> When you’re a desperate flailing loser, sometimes all you can do is go full racist...some idiots will find it funny.


I don't think it's funny... I think it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Perhaps they're just following your example...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> When you’re a desperate flailing loser, sometimes all you can do is go full racist...some idiots will find it funny.


Sounds like something an abhorrently arrogant asshole might say..


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like something an abhorrently arrogant asshole might say..


Actually anybody with a brain might say it and does say it. You and Outlaw (a great team, by the way) probably don’t. 
Are you too ignorant to notice?
It’s the entire story of this campaign.
As for idiots finding the “humor” funny, that’s opinion. The “desperate flailing loser” part is fact.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> sometimes all you can do is go full racist


When and where did I go full racist? Or is T pointing out the Warren used to pretend to be Native American so she could get preferential treatment racist?

Fun fact on the Redskins logo: "The Redskins primary logo used today was first designed in 1971 in close consultation with Native American leaders. Among those who unanimously approved and voiced praise for the logo was Walter “Blackie” Wetzel, a former President of the National Congress of American Indians and Chairman of the Blackfeet Nation. Years earlier, Mr. Wetzel had been deeply involved with U.S. President John F. Kennedy in the movement for civil liberties, civil rights, and economic freedom for all. In 2014, Mr. Wetzel’s son Don commented, “It needs to be said that an Indian from the State of Montana created the Redskins logo, and did it the right way. It represents the Red Nation, and it’s something to be proud of.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually anybody with a brain might say it and does say it. You and Outlaw (a great team, by the way) probably don’t.
> Are you too ignorant to notice?
> It’s the entire story of this campaign.
> As for idiots finding the “humor” funny, that’s opinion. The “desperate flailing loser” part is fact.


A prime example of the  abhorrent arrogance I think of when I think of you and you alone,  asswipe.
One more time for the arrogant ignorants. I didn't vote for Trump the first time, I won't vote for Trump the second go round.

While Joe Biden maybe leading now, Joe, much like Hillary, is a flawed candidate. 
His apparent dementia and the arrogance of his democrat backers will probably make for a another 4 years of Trump.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> A prime example of the  abhorrent arrogance I think of when I think of you and you alone,  asswipe.
> One more time for the arrogant ignorants. I didn't vote for Trump the first time, I won't vote for Trump the second go round.
> 
> While Joe Biden maybe leading now, Joe, much like Hillary, is a flawed candidate.
> His apparent dementia and the arrogance of his democrat backers will probably make for a another 4 years of Trump.


Everybody is a flawed candidate.
Just go with ignogants.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> When and where did I go full racist? Or is T pointing out the Warren used to pretend to be Native American so she could get preferential treatment racist?
> 
> Fun fact on the Redskins logo: "The Redskins primary logo used today was first designed in 1971 in close consultation with Native American leaders. Among those who unanimously approved and voiced praise for the logo was Walter “Blackie” Wetzel, a former President of the National Congress of American Indians and Chairman of the Blackfeet Nation. Years earlier, Mr. Wetzel had been deeply involved with U.S. President John F. Kennedy in the movement for civil liberties, civil rights, and economic freedom for all. In 2014, Mr. Wetzel’s son Don commented, “It needs to be said that an Indian from the State of Montana created the Redskins logo, and did it the right way. It represents the Red Nation, and it’s something to be proud of.”


Trump goes full racist now, daily.
Trump tweets daily about confederate flags, monuments to racist leaders and now team names under attack (finally—the strangest moment ever was Jane Fonda doing the tomahawk chop with her boyfriend the Braves’ owner at the World Series). He tweets from the most racist viewpoint one could have.
Not a good strategy to win the presidency.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump goes full racist now, daily.
> Trump tweets daily about confederate flags, monuments to racist leaders and now team names under attack (finally—the strangest moment ever was Jane Fonda doing the tomahawk chop with her boyfriend the Braves’ owner at the World Series). He tweets from the most racist viewpoint one could have.
> Not a good strategy to win the presidency.


I think DH asked about himself... not Trump.

CooCoo!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody is a flawed candidate.
> Just go with ignogants.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


>


Thank you for the laugh.  My depression has been on high alert and that video just made my month


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


>



*Those skits are hilarious.....!

The funny TRUTH is DEMOCRATS are IDIOTS.....CRIMINAL IDIOTS !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody is a flawed candidate.
> Just go with ignogants.


Trump is the renegade.
He's hated by the establishment in both parties and loved by the producers who get up and go to work every day.
Greatest President of my lifetime, and the biggest balls of any President since George Washington.
(Teddy Roosevelt is 3rd)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is the renegade.
> He's hated by the establishment in both parties and loved by the producers who get up and go to work every day.
> Greatest President of my lifetime, and the biggest balls of any President since George Washington.
> (Teddy Roosevelt is 3rd)


You feel that way because you believe trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You feel that way because you believe trump.


I dont believe anyone.
I watch what they do.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont believe anyone.
> I watch what they do.


And then you ignore what t does.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

espola said:


> And then you ignore what t does.


He does what he says he's gonna do.
I like that.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is the renegade.
> He's hated by the establishment in both parties and loved by the producers who get up and go to work every day.
> Greatest President of my lifetime, and the biggest balls of any President since George Washington.
> (Teddy Roosevelt is 3rd)


When presidents suck, they have 40% or lower approval ratings and serve 1 term.
Whatever groups make up that small contingent can be self-righteous about who they are, if they want. And if he has improved their lives, then they should vote for him.
Let’s see what all those “producers” (LOL) who get up and go to work, who voted for him in Wisconsin and PA and MI etc do with their votes this time around. So many of them went from Obama voters to Trump...we will see this time!


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does what he says he's gonna do.
> I like that.



For sure.

"I have a message for all of you: The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon come to an end. Beginning on January 20, 2017, safety will be restored," Trump said in his speech formally accepting the Republican nomination for president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does what he says he's gonna do.
> I like that.


Did he say why he kisses putins ass?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> For sure.
> 
> "I have a message for all of you: The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will soon come to an end. Beginning on January 20, 2017, safety will be restored," Trump said in his speech formally accepting the Republican nomination for president.


Look at the graph LE posted earlier.
What we have today is all you people.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the graph LE posted earlier.
> What we have today is all you people.


He does what he says he’ll do...inspires hate...

We find compelling evidence to support the Trump Effect hypothesis. Using time series analysis, we show that Donald Trump’s election in November of 2016 was associated with a statistically significant surge in reported hate crimes across the United States, even when controlling for alternative explanations. Further, by using panel regression techniques, we show that counties that voted for President Trump by the widest margins in the presidential election also experienced the largest increases in reported hate crimes.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at the graph LE posted earlier.
> What we have today is all you people.


Stay proud!









						Hate-Crime Violence Hits 16-Year High, F.B.I. Reports (Published 2019)
					

The bureau’s annual report showed a significant upswing in violence against Latinos.




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does what he says he's gonna do.
> I like that.


On February 26, President Trump boasted that the coronavirus was about to disappear altogether from the United States. “You have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero,” he insisted.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did he say why he kisses putins ass?


 You're the losers hung up on Putin.  I guess you can't dig Stormy or collusion up any more?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> When presidents suck, they have 40% or lower approval ratings and serve 1 term.
> Whatever groups make up that small contingent can be self-righteous about who they are, if they want. And if he has improved their lives, then they should vote for him.
> Let’s see what all those “producers” (LOL) who get up and go to work, who voted for him in Wisconsin and PA and MI etc do with their votes this time around. So many of them went from Obama voters to Trump...we will see this time!


Why do you think that is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

British Court Finds Christopher Steele Lied About Parts of the Dossier
					

A falsehood in the Steele Dossier...tell me it ain't so




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does what he says he's gonna do.
> I like that.


No, he doesn't, sucker.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think that is?


Why they voted for Trump? They probably didn’t like Hillary. Now they’ll vote for Biden.
Normalcy restored.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

*HATE CRIME STATISTICS*






*FBI Releases 2018 Hate Crime Statistics*
The FBI's Uniform Crime Reporting (UCR) Program serves as the national repository for crime data voluntarily collected and submitted by law enforcement. Its primary objective is to generate reliable information for use in law enforcement administration, operation, and management. The 2018 hate crimes data, submitted by 16,039 law enforcement agencies, provide information about the offenses, victims, offenders, and locations of hate crimes. Of these agencies who submitted incident reports, there were 7,120 hate crime incidents involving 8,496 offenses.
Below are some highlights from the data. The full report can be viewed here:
https://ucr.fbi.gov/hate-crime/2018.

*Victims of Hate Crime Incidents*

*7,036* single-bias incidents involved *8,646* victims
*84* multiple-bias hate crime incidents, which involved *173* victims
*Bias Motivation Categories for Victims of Single-bias Incidents in 2018*





Go to description of image
*Bias Motivation Categories for Victims of Single-bias Incidents in 2018*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Why they voted for Trump? They probably didn’t like Hillary. Now they’ll vote for Biden.
> Normalcy restored.


Hey Messy, it's weird but I keep finding all these new t supporters in OC.  All of them I know are voting for t for sure.  I personally have never seen anything like this in all my years in politics.  My phone lit up like a xmas tree last night.  I spoke to one dad who is worth 8 figures, not 7 like you. Anyway, he is losing his sh*t!!! Three kids who are going crazy and he' and his wife are doing the best they can.  He told me he emailed the Governor personally, as did many of his swinger friends.  He let Governor  know that he just lost all the swing votes, whatever that means.  Also, no one in today's environment will ever let anyone know their voting for t.  You could lose your job for just about anything that looks like support for t.  Enjoy your fun dude, it looks like Joe has this all wrapped up.  He has a way better chance if the virus cases climb ((and they will)) and he can somehow escape the debates.  I will do PPV to watch all three, this is what I'm most excited about.  I don;t need sports anymore, politics is sports now!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

From NPR:


In hate crimes fueled by racism, African Americans continue to be the most frequently targeted, though anti-black incidents overall fell to a record low share of all hate crime in 2018.
There was a mixed picture for religious minorities: Anti-Muslim incidents decreased for the second year in a row, but still make up nearly 15% of religiously motivated acts. Anti-Sikh attacks tripled between 2017 and 2018.
Anti-Semitic homicides in the U.S. reached their highest level ever as a result of the shooting at the Tree of Life synagogue in Pittsburgh that killed 11 people in October 2018.
Latinos continued to experience an increase in racially motivated incidents. Levin, the researcher, said such incidents rose 13% over one year and 48% over five years.
The LGBTQ community also faced bias-motivated attacks in 2018. Incidents targeting gay males increased by nearly 7%, and anti-transgender hate crimes rose nearly 34%.
Anti-Latino, anti-gay, anti-Asian, anti-disability, anti-transgender, anti-Sikh and anti-white hate crimes increased in 2018.
Crimes against property, like vandalism and robbery, decreased by 19% from 2017 to 2018.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *HATE CRIME STATISTICS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Trump

The number of violent hate crimes reported in the United States in 2018 was the highest in 16 years, according to the FBI.

The U.S. Department of Justice defines a hate crime as a “criminal offense against a person or property, motivated in whole or in part by an offender’s bias against a race, religion, disability, sexual orientation, ethnicity, gender, or gender identity.”


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Go Trump
> 
> The number of violent hate crimes reported in the United States in 2018 was the highest in 16 years, according to the FBI.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Justice defines a hate crime as a “criminal offense against a person or property, motivated in whole or in part by an offender’s bias against a race, religion, disability, sexual orientation, ethnicity, gender, or gender identity.”


I wonder how much hate on whitey has jumped this year?


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hey Messy, it's weird but I keep finding all these new t supporters in OC.  All of them I know are voting for t for sure.  I personally have never seen anything like this in all my years in politics.  My phone lit up like a xmas tree last night.  I spoke to one dad who is worth 8 figures, not 7 like you. Anyway, he is losing his sh*t!!! Three kids who are going crazy and he' and his wife are doing the best they can.  He told me he emailed the Governor personally, as did many of his swinger friends.  He let Governor  know that he just lost all the swing votes, whatever that means.  Also, no one in today's environment will ever let anyone know their voting for t.  You could lose your job for just about anything that looks like support for t.  Enjoy your fun dude, it looks like Joe has this all wrapped up.  He has a way better chance if the virus cases climb ((and they will)) and he can somehow escape the debates.  I will do PPV to watch all three, this is what I'm most excited about.  I don;t need sports anymore, politics is sports now!!!


Trump is doing a great job. Between the pandemic and race consciousness, he’s really a leader and a uniter.

All the OC people calling you to inform you of their support, that’s great! Do you think he might take Newport and Anaheim? San Juan Capistrano and San Clemente! He’s got a shot, then.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


>


Funny...
But true in so many ways.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is doing a great job. Between the pandemic and race consciousness, he’s really a leader and a uniter.
> 
> All the OC people calling you to inform you of their support, that’s great! Do you think he might take Newport and Anaheim? San Juan Capistrano and San Clemente! He’s got a shot, then.


I'm only talking about Cali.  Cali is not controlled by t.  This is all on you and others.  I know your all in and I respect that.  Nov 4th will be a wild day on the forum....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

"The compromise they came up with, if implemented, will make *Biden the most progressive president since FDR*," Sanders told MSNBC. "It did not have, needless to say, everything that I wanted, everything that Biden wanted."

Sanders added that there was a *"real honest effort"* to find a compromise between left-wing supporters of Sanders, and establishment Biden backers.

It's good to see that these two both admit that you don;t always get want you want.  I know some strong right leaning folks who might just come out with, "defund the schools."


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny...
> But true in so many ways.


Actually funny and somewhat true. 
But why Hitler? And also, why is Trump so afraid of Biden...? he actually seems a tougher target for Trump than the other candidates who were around.
They’re trying the senile thing, but they have Trump who can’t talk, and they’re trying the “flaming radical” thing which will never work with Joe Biden.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey, how about the Trump Supreme Court on his tax returns?
They want to find out if our president is owned by the Russkies too, I guess.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, how about the Trump Supreme Court on his tax returns?
> They want to find out if our president is owned by the Russkies too, I guess.


Did that get handed down?  I'm for sure curious.  So you think t is a spy or agent of Russia? For reals?


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Did that get handed down?  I'm for sure curious.  So you think t is a spy or agent of Russia? For reals?


Check out the Trump Supreme Court!

*Court Enforces 19th Century Treaties with Native Americans Over U.S., State Objections

And yes I think T is deeply in debt to the Russians. My guess is they have a lot of influence over his business and, therefore, all his decisions.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Check out the Trump Supreme Court!
> 
> *Court Enforces 19th Century Treaties with Native Americans Over U.S., State Objections
> 
> And yes I think T is deeply in debt to the Russians. My guess is they have a lot of influence over his business and, therefore, all his decisions.


So Vlad wants us to have freedom of choice in what schools our kids can go too and what is being taught to them? Vlad wants all of our schools open this fall and make sure sports are being played?  Check this out. I called my other pal who teaches special needs in the IE.  His wife has home schooled all three of their children from birth.  Yes, they're Christian based curriculum and all that but that is their choice.  They get $2800 a kid to teach them each year. They use that money for books, dance and many things they deem helpful in kiddos education.  Field trips with mom and all that.  The dad saw all the brainwashing early on in his career and wanted a balance education with a Christian theme and not just the big bang or how white people are the devil and this country is evil and basically since your a mix of white and asian kid, your evil too because your papa is white and probably married your mother because he is a racist and wants full control of his asian wife. Their oldest dd just graduated and got a full ride in dance at Biloa btw. Back to the reason why I called him the other day.  If online is all we get for my dd Jr year, I wanted that $2800 and we will do the teaching ourselves.  I asked him how I can get that dough and he said, "you cant."  I asked, why?  He said Governor added a little something something three weeks ago in the rule book that keeps all the money in each district now from the previous year. Meaning, I can home school or even go charter, but no money follows me.  Nothing like adding to the rules mid season before election. I don;t like it one bit.  Anyone else find this odd?


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So Vlad wants us to have freedom of choice in what schools our kids can go too and what is being taught to them? Vlad wants all of our schools open this fall and make sure sports are being played?  Check this out. I called my other pal who teaches special needs in the IE.  His wife has home schooled all three of their children from birth.  Yes, they're Christian based curriculum and all that but that is their choice.  They get $2800 a kid to teach them each year. They use that money for books, dance and many things they deem helpful in kiddos education.  Field trips with mom and all that.  The dad saw all the brainwashing early on in his career and wanted a balance education with a Christian theme and not just the big bang or how white people are the devil and this country is evil and basically since your a mix of white and asian kid, your evil too because your papa is white and probably married your mother because he is a racist and wants full control of his asian wife. Their oldest dd just graduated and got a full ride in dance at Biloa btw. Back to the reason why I called him the other day.  If online is all we get for my dd Jr year, I wanted that $2800 and we will do the teaching ourselves.  I asked him how I can get that dough and he said, "you cant."  I asked, why?  He said Governor added a little something something three weeks ago in the rule book that keeps all the money in each district now from the previous year. Meaning, I can home school or even go charter, but no money follows me.  Nothing like adding to the rules mid season before election. I don;t like it one bit.  Anyone else find this odd?


So you want the government to give you money because you don’t want your kid at public school?
We taxpayers should fund your “Christian-based curriculum?”


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does what he says he's gonna do.
> I like that.


"If I decide to run for office, I'll produce my tax returns, absolutely."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump is doing a great job. Between the pandemic and race consciousness, he’s really a leader and a uniter.
> 
> All the OC people calling you to inform you of their support, that’s great! Do you think he might take Newport and Anaheim? San Juan Capistrano and San Clemente! He’s got a shot, then.


I think everybody is tired of black people painting graffiti in the street.  None of us want our neighborhoods to look like Compton.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> So you want the government to give you money because you don’t want your kid at public school?
> We taxpayers should fund your “Christian-based curriculum?”


I'm taking it a semester at a time.  My wife has a masters bro and speaks five languages.  We would not teach Jesus based.  We would take from school district or a private online version.  Why would you think that I would want a Christian based?  This online version is weak at best.  So yes, as the world turns upside down and school is shut down this fall, then yes, I would like $1400 ((half)) to give to my wife and she can teach her.  If school is full time next Spring, then I will put her back.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> "If I decide to run for office, I'll produce my tax returns, absolutely."


That was before you losers spent 4 years trying to hang him.  99% of you liberal idiots wouldn't understand them anyway and wait for Don Lemon to tell you what a big meanie Trump is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hey Messy, it's weird but I keep finding all these new t supporters in OC.  All of them I know are voting for t for sure.  I personally have never seen anything like this in all my years in politics.  My phone lit up like a xmas tree last night.  I spoke to one dad who is worth 8 figures, not 7 like you. Anyway, he is losing his sh*t!!! Three kids who are going crazy and he' and his wife are doing the best they can.  He told me he emailed the Governor personally, as did many of his swinger friends.  He let Governor  know that he just lost all the swing votes, whatever that means.  Also, no one in today's environment will ever let anyone know their voting for t.  You could lose your job for just about anything that looks like support for t.  Enjoy your fun dude, it looks like Joe has this all wrapped up.  He has a way better chance if the virus cases climb ((and they will)) and he can somehow escape the debates.  I will do PPV to watch all three, this is what I'm most excited about.  I don;t need sports anymore, politics is sports now!!!


OC is a dark red county, did you not know that?  . . . and they can still debate, 10' apart with a screen, no audience besides a platoon of fact checkers to do it on the spot in real time. THAT I would watch on PPV!


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think everybody is tired of black people painting graffiti in the street.  None of us want our neighborhoods to look like Compton.


You’d want Bludso’s! 
And I certainly wouldn’t want you in my neighborhood...(not that there would be a chance in hell).
And I get along great with the German Republicans next door and the McDonalds across the street who fly the American flag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> "The compromise they came up with, if implemented, will make *Biden the most progressive president since FDR*," Sanders told MSNBC. "It did not have, needless to say, everything that I wanted, everything that Biden wanted."
> 
> Sanders added that there was a *"real honest effort"* to find a compromise between left-wing supporters of Sanders, and establishment Biden backers.
> 
> It's good to see that these two both admit that you don;t always get want you want.  I know some strong right leaning folks who might just come out with, "defund the schools."


The schools have been defunded for decades. Why do you think teachers buy classroom essentials with their own money and they ain't paid well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think everybody is tired of black people painting graffiti in the street.  None of us want our neighborhoods to look like Compton.


Racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That was before you losers spent 4 years trying to hang him.  99% of you liberal idiots wouldn't understand them anyway and wait for Don Lemon to tell you what a big meanie Trump is.


Good excuse . . . but that's what you do.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Racist.


When you paint over lines, that aren't there because the savages need to be accommodated, it's graffiti.  People need straight lines... dotted lines... double yellow lines... to drive according to the law.  Black people need to paint graffiti OVER that because they feel empowered when breaking laws.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good excuse . . . but that's what you do.


Why are you bitches still crying about his taxes?  The IRS gets paid to review his taxes... not you hurt libtards bleeding from the asshole.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> You’d want Bludso’s!
> And I certainly wouldn’t want you in my neighborhood...(not that there would be a chance in hell).
> And I get along great with the German Republicans next door and the McDonalds across the street who fly the American flag.


No... I'm not driving through your violent hood to get food.  The fun fact here is that a black man is 10 times safer in a white neighborhood than a black one.  Ironic, right methy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually funny and somewhat true.
> But why Hitler? And also, why is Trump so afraid of Biden...? he actually seems a tougher target for Trump than the other candidates who were around.
> They’re trying the senile thing, but they have Trump who can’t talk, and they’re trying the “flaming radical” thing which will never work with Joe Biden.


Right....


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Stay proud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone actually LOOK at the numbers?

We have 330 million people in this country.

From the article you reference: "The F.B.I. said 485 hate crimes against Latinos were reported in 2018, up from 430 in 2017."

What those 2 numbers tell you is there is no issue in the country regarding hate crimes towards Latinos. Those numbers are so small as to be meaningless.

But if you want to have FUN with that article, it notes that most hate crimes occur in the big cities. Big cities generally have been run by Dems for decades and their populations are overwhelmingly Democrat.


From the article. 
*Hate crimes have increased in America’s largest cities.*
Although nationwide F.B.I. data for all of 2019 won’t be available until next November, the Center for the Study of Hate and Extremism examined hate-crime reports so far this year in New York, Los Angeles and Chicago and found that all three cities — plus the nation’s capital — appear to be headed for decade highs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Supreme Court rules broad swath of Oklahoma is Native American land for purposes of federal criminal law
					

The Supreme Court said Thursday that a large swath of eastern Oklahoma, including Tulsa, is Native American land for purposes of federal criminal law in a decision that the state argued could call into question thousands of state prosecutions for serious crimes.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Supreme Court rules broad swath of Oklahoma is Native American land for purposes of federal criminal law
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court said Thursday that a large swath of eastern Oklahoma, including Tulsa, is Native American land for purposes of federal criminal law in a decision that the state argued could call into question thousands of state prosecutions for serious crimes.
> ...


The Supreme Court ruled years ago that much of western South Dakota had been taken illegally from several Sioux tribes in violation of treaties made in the 1850s and 1860s.  There was a settlement to those claims proposed and funded by Congress, but the tribes refused to accept money in lieu of territory (they have always wanted the Black Hills).  The funds sit now in an escrow account managed by the BIA and it has grown to over a billion dollars so far.  At one point, there was a bill in Congress that would have given the tribes ownership of all federal property (NPS, USFS, BLM, etc) in the affected area and a symbolic perpetual rental of a dollar a year per acre for land that had fallen into private and South Dakota State control.  That bill died when a new Congress was seated.  With regard to recent events, it should be noted that Mount Rushmore National Memorial is one of the plots of land that would have been given back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The schools have been defunded for decades. Why do you think teachers buy classroom essentials with their own money and they ain't paid well.


Union, Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

Colin Powell suggests media had 'hysterical' reaction to reports on Russian bounty intelligence
					

Former Secretary of State Colin Powell indicated on Thursday that media figures overreacted to a recent report that Russian officials placed bounties on the lives of U.S. soldiers in Afghanistan.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2020)

Unscripted --

“I’m under tax audit, I have been for a long period of time.  Once I ran for politics that deal was like we didn’t make it. So I’m under a continuing audit, and anyone that did that or showed that before you have it finalized, but they treat, they treat me horribly, the IRS. It is a disgrace what has happened. We had a deal done, I guess it was signed even. Once I ran or once I won, somewhere back a long time ago everything was like let’s start all over again."


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Unscripted --
> 
> “I’m under tax audit, I have been for a long period of time.  Once I ran for politics that deal was like we didn’t make it. So I’m under a continuing audit, and anyone that did that or showed that before you have it finalized, but they treat, they treat me horribly, the IRS. It is a disgrace what has happened. We had a deal done, I guess it was signed even. Once I ran or once I won, somewhere back a long time ago everything was like let’s start all over again."


Yeah he’s very sound. Biden should be afraid to debate him. LOL!


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You feel that way because you believe trump.


*He feels that way because what he stated is TRUE ....!
I Agree 100 %.....

You on the other hand need to grow a pair....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He feels that way because what he stated is TRUE ....!
> I Agree 100 %.....
> 
> You on the other hand need to grow a pair....*


You believe whatever daddy figure comes along. You have openly shown your daddy issues for years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

Seems trump was able to identify an elephant, giraffe and a lion. He also was able to draw a clock with the hands designating 2:30. "The doctors were amazed, no one does that! They couldn't believe I did it!"

As roger stone asks for a pardon because, "I covered for you, I didn't roll over and give you up!"

In the meantime trump ignores the onslaught of covid-19 roaring through the country devastating lives, the economy and our standing in the world. Our southern border is closed, to us. Mexico won't let us in . . . nor will Europe, Canada, Asia, Australia, new Zealand, Africa. The only place we can travel to is Russia, imagine that.


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems trump was able to identify an elephant, giraffe and a lion. He also was able to draw a clock with the hands designating 2:30. "The doctors were amazed, no one does that! They couldn't believe I did it!"
> 
> As roger stone asks for a pardon because, "I covered for you, I didn't roll over and give you up!"
> 
> In the meantime trump ignores the onslaught of covid-19 roaring through the country devastating lives, the economy and our standing in the world. Our southern border is closed, to us. Mexico won't let us in . . . nor will Europe, Canada, Asia, Australia, new Zealand, Africa. The only place we can travel to is Russia, imagine that.


You mean he recognized those animals alive? That’s not how they do it in his family, so I’m surprised


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *OC is a dark red county, did you not know that?*  . . . and they can still debate, 10' apart with a screen, no audience besides a platoon of fact checkers to do it on the spot in real time. THAT I would watch on PPV!


Just keep in mind, where you have dark, you have light.  All counties have dark and light.  What % of OC dark?  Light?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 341962, member: 1707"

You believe whatever daddy figure comes along. 
You have openly shown your daddy issues for years.

/QUOTE

*Now that's a new twist on attacks....*
*Calling out " Daddy Issues " towards a male....

Only a spineless Union turd with no cojones would *
*think of that...very unusual..to say the least...

Although it does deserve a chuckle or two...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems trump was able to identify an elephant, giraffe and a lion. He also was able to draw a clock with the hands designating 2:30. "The doctors were amazed, no one does that! They couldn't believe I did it!"
> 
> As roger stone asks for a pardon because, "I covered for you, I didn't roll over and give you up!"
> 
> In the meantime trump ignores the onslaught of covid-19 roaring through the country devastating lives, the economy and our standing in the world. Our southern border is closed, to us. Mexico won't let us in . . . nor will Europe, Canada, Asia, Australia, new Zealand, Africa. The only place we can travel to is Russia, imagine that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

messy said:


> You mean he recognized those animals alive? That’s not how they do it in his family, so I’m surprised


The cognitive test, the one they give people who have had a stroke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 341962, member: 1707"
> 
> You believe whatever daddy figure comes along.
> You have openly shown your daddy issues for years.
> ...


You wear yours on your sleeve.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Makes sense to me, you weirdos



			Redirect Notice


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Good job, Mr. President...


With rising Covid-19 cases and hospitalizations sending many states backward in their reopening plans, one health expert warns that if the US continues on its current path it will reach "one of the most unstable times in the history of our country."
"We will have hospitals overwhelmed and not only in terms of ICU beds and hospitals -- and that's bad -- but exhausted hospital staff and hospital staff that's getting ill themselves," Dr. Peter Hotez, the dean of tropical medicine at Baylor College of Medicine, told CNN Friday night. "So, we won't have enough manpower, human power, to manage all of this."


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Makes sense to me, you weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


What name does Blake Neff use here, I wonder?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Trump Commutes Roger Stone’s Prison Sentence
					

President Donald Trump commuted the prison sentence for Roger Stone on Friday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cognitive test, the one they give people who have had a stroke.


*The one you'd fail without a stroke.....that one..?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

espola said:


> What name does Blake Neff use here, I wonder?



*" SpolaEbolaisaThievingLiar "*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 8105


Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Trump administration announces 25 percent tariff on $1.3B in French handbags, cosmetics, other goods
					

The White House announced a 25 percent tariff on $1.3 billion worth of French merchandise on Saturday, including cosmetics and handbags, after a digital service tax was levied against U.S. tech giants.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you.


You’re welcome.  Enjoy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

from Thomas Sowell:

Liberals seem to assume that, if you don't believe in their particular political solutions, then you don't really care about the people that they claim to want to help.

If you have always believed that everyone should play by the same rules and be judged by the same standards, that would have gotten you labeled a radical 60 years ago, a liberal 30 years ago and a racist today.

Capitalism knows only one color: that color is green; all else is necessarily subservient to it, hence, race, gender and ethnicity cannot be considered within it.

The word 'racism' is like ketchup. It can be put on practically anything - and demanding evidence makes you a 'racist.'

Thomas Sowell is an American economist and social theorist who is currently a senior fellow at Stanford University's Hoover Institution. Sowell was born in North Carolina but grew up in Harlem, New York. He dropped out of Stuyvesant High School and served in the United States Marine Corps during the Korean War. Wikipedia
Born: June 30, 1930 (age 90 years), Gastonia, NC
Alma maters: Harvard University (Bachelor of Arts), MORE
Spouse: Mary Ash (m. 1980), Alma Jean Parr (m. 1964–1975)
Awards: National Humanities Medal, Francis Boyer Award


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You’re welcome.  Enjoy. View attachment 8109


I saw that, pretty scary world out there.
I won’t judge you.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I saw that, pretty scary world out there.
> I won’t judge you.


Whatja see?


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 342212, member: 2987"

View attachment 8105

/QUOTE

*What Bob......!*
*You can't come up with original thoughts of your own, so you STEAL other*
*posters " Idea Prints "......Classic Democrat..*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You’re welcome.  Enjoy. View attachment 8109



*The whole plate....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Whatja see?


Isn’t that the SI model?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 342212, member: 2987"
> 
> View attachment 8105
> 
> ...


From the guy that could only figure out how to steal 4/5th of my name.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

What a national embarrassment. He’s like the North Korean guy...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> From the guy that could only figure out how to steal 4/5th of my name.


Actually, it was you who stole 5/4ths of his name.
(but who's keeping track?)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, it was you who stole 5/4ths of his name.
> (but who's keeping track?)


You already were a 4 no's believer, it wasn't a leap to fall all in on trump . . . the day after the election of course, don't wanna step too far from the truck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Goya Foods CEO On Democrats’ Boycott Of Latino Company: ‘Hell No’ I’m ‘Not Apologizing’ For Praising Trump | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Trump Looks Badass in a Mask Visiting Walter Reed, Media Loses Its Mind, Insults Folks on Right in Process
					

Media embarrasses itself again...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

Robert Mueller's Whining About Roger Stone Not Going to Prison Is the Kind of Unmanly Behavior We've Come to Expect From Him
					

I wonder if anyone has read this to Mueller yet?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

504?
Whatutalkingboutwillis?

List of people granted executive clemency by Barack Obama - Wikipedia
Jump to Pardons and commutations · Of the acts of clemency, 1715 were commutations (including 504 life sentences) and 212 were pardons. Most individuals granted executive clemency by Obama had been convicted on drug charges, and had received lengthy and sometimes mandatory sentences at the height of the war on drugs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

DeVos vows to have schools open in fall: 'Kids have got to get back to school'
					

Education Secretary Betsy DeVos said Sunday that she intends to have American schools open for in-person classes this fall, and insisted that this can be done safely despite concerns over the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8112


The choice is between these two.

Corner #1- Joe Biden


Corner #2 Donald Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The choice is between these two.
> 
> Corner #1- Joe Biden
> View attachment 8113
> ...


Not many are undecided. Like he did to his disabled nephew trump will cut off your healthcare insurance if he can or the guy that wants to enhance your healthcare insurance. Which do you choose?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not many are undecided. Like he did to his disabled nephew trump will cut off your healthcare insurance if he can or the guy that wants to enhance your healthcare insurance. Which do you choose?


Today, t has a 70/30 chance he will lose and I;m prepared for that.  However, we have three more months or something like that.  Little minds can be changed based on how America is doing Nov 3rd.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> From the guy that could only figure out how to steal 4/5th of my name.



*Hey Bob.....*

*Соси хуй полоскать осла орехи кусок человеческой грязи. *


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Today, t has a 70/30 chance he will lose and I;m prepared for that.  However, we have three more months or something like that.  Little minds can be changed based on how America is doing Nov 3rd.


*Go wash Hillary's feet, you're regurgitating " Ground Hog Day ".....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Today, t has a 70/30 chance he will lose and I;m prepared for that.  However, we have three more months or something like that.  Little minds can be changed based on how America is doing Nov 3rd.


"Little minds"? . . . and trump voters are undercounted. I mean really, first who would admit in public they were gonna vote for the trump shit show, and second, trumpist don't answer questions, we see that in here. Questions require answers and trumpist don't have any of those.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not many are undecided. Like he did to his disabled nephew trump will cut off your healthcare insurance if he can or the guy that wants to enhance your healthcare insurance. Which do you choose?


I think you fucking liberals offering free healthcare to illegal aliens has done enough to "enhance" my healthcare.  Thanks asshole.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think you fucking liberals offering free healthcare to illegal aliens has done enough to "enhance" my healthcare.  Thanks asshole.


You whiny little pussy.
I hate to generalize, but you’ve firmly established your inferiority to the black man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

If You Exhibit These 9 Personality Traits, You’re More Likely To Join A Cult
					

If you are wondering who joins cults and why, the short, but creepy answer is that pretty much anyone can get sucked into them. "That is the insidiousness of mind-manipulation," Lisa Kohn, a cult survivor and author of the upcoming memoir To the…




					www.bustle.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If You Exhibit These 9 Personality Traits, You’re More Likely To Join A Cult
> 
> 
> If you are wondering who joins cults and why, the short, but creepy answer is that pretty much anyone can get sucked into them. "That is the insidiousness of mind-manipulation," Lisa Kohn, a cult survivor and author of the upcoming memoir To the…
> ...



*Psssssst :*

*You might want to read your own post....!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Psssssst :
> 
> You might want to read your own post....!!!*


It describes you to a t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> You whiny little pussy.
> I hate to generalize, but you’ve firmly established your inferiority to the black man.


Men are men, regardless of color.
You wouldn't know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Today, t has a 70/30 chance he will lose and I;m prepared for that.  However, we have three more months or something like that.  Little minds can be changed based on how America is doing Nov 3rd.


He had a 90% chance to lose in 2016 the day of the election.
The polls you read are like climate "science" and covid predictions.
Modeling for dummies.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It describes you to a t.



*as in ...*








*You're projecting again..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He had a 90% chance to lose in 2016 the day of the election.
> The polls you read are like climate "science" and covid predictions.
> Modeling for dummies.


You believe trump.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Men are men, regardless of color.
> You wouldn't know.


White men are white men and black men are black men, regardless of all the dumb and embarrassed and ashamed white ones who try to deny it.
You poor thing. Get over your shame.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> White men are white men and black men are black men, regardless of all the dumb and embarrassed and ashamed white ones who try to deny it.
> You poor thing. Get over your shame.


lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> White men are white men and black men are black men, regardless of all the dumb and embarrassed and ashamed white ones who try to deny it.
> You poor thing. Get over your shame.


He believes trump. Let that sink in, he believes trump. Yet he still acts as if his opinion is valid. If you believe trump your opinion is moot.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> White men are white men and black men are black men, regardless of all the dumb and embarrassed and ashamed white ones who try to deny it.
> You poor thing. Get over your shame.










*Сосать на белом русских ....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

messy said:


> You whiny little pussy.
> I hate to generalize, but you’ve firmly established your inferiority to the black man.


Yeah... being fatherless, uneducated, lazy and whine all day about how you're unequal and disrespected... ah to be you, Methy.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

Case in point why the MSM cannot be trusted.

Over the past 3.5 yrs I have seen a number of these articles published. And they come not from some out in the swamp type leftist website. Rather you see them in what is considered "respectable" news organizations. Trump Derangement Syndrome.





__





						Trump Might Not Want to Relinquish Power
					





					www.msn.com
				




The fact that this author thinks it is mainstream is telling.

"And yet the fear that Trump may not leave office, no matter what happens in November, has become mainstream."


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Case in point why the MSM cannot be trusted.
> 
> Over the past 3.5 yrs I have seen a number of these articles published. And they come not from some out in the swamp type leftist website. Rather you see them in what is considered "respectable" news organizations. Trump Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> ...


Every reason on Earth to be concerned with that.

In a remarkable statement that seemed to cast doubt on American democracy, Donald J. Trump said Wednesday that he might not accept the results of next month’s election if he felt it was rigged against him — a stand that Hillary Clinton blasted as “horrifying” at their final and caustic debate on Wednesday.


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Case in point why the MSM cannot be trusted.
> 
> Over the past 3.5 yrs I have seen a number of these articles published. And they come not from some out in the swamp type leftist website. Rather you see them in what is considered "respectable" news organizations. Trump Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> ...


And this is a Trump re-tweet of a quote threatening civil war if he’s impeached....

....If the Democrats are successful in removing the President from office (which they will never be), it will cause a Civil War like fracture in this Nation from which our Country will never heal.”

DH, there are a million more of these, where he called the 2016 election illegitimate (before he won) and has threatened violence if things don’t go his way. You’re not paying attention, or you’re in favor of it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> And this is a Trump re-tweet of a quote threatening civil war if he’s impeached....
> 
> ....If the Democrats are successful in removing the President from office (which they will never be), it will cause a Civil War like fracture in this Nation from which our Country will never heal.”
> 
> DH, there are a million more of these, where he called the 2016 election illegitimate (before he won) and has threatened violence if things don’t go his way. You’re not paying attention, or you’re in favor of it.



*Pure unadulterated THEFT is the only way the*
*DEMOCRAT PARTY wins the Presidential election
in 2020.....

I " Feel " the Democrats are going to be booted from
quite a few positions of power come Nov 3rd 2020...!

And if YOU FILTHY DEMOCRATS think REAL America is going to
just roll over this time and let the country turn into VENEZUELA ...
You are outta your mind....!*
*
We are here in California and the movement to just remove our shitty *
*Gov Gavin Gruesome is becoming a huge push.....this guy is a crook !
As for the rest of the country, it's at a much higher order to stop this
Communist takeover of America.....

Yes ...very soon you will see a massive Conservative uprising...
Call it " Civil War "...or call it anything you want, but America is
primed and you Communist/Democrats better watch your asses...!*


----------



## Imtired (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Case in point why the MSM cannot be trusted.
> 
> Over the past 3.5 yrs I have seen a number of these articles published. And they come not from some out in the swamp type leftist website. Rather you see them in what is considered "respectable" news organizations. Trump Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> ...


So that’s how you comfort yourself?  By claiming any news you don’t like is fake?  Even when Trump’s own words, whether on video or via tweet, basically confirm what is being reported?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> White men are white men and black men are black men, regardless of all the dumb and embarrassed and ashamed white ones who try to deny it.
> You poor thing. Get over your shame.


Ignorance rears it's ugly head...once again.
What exactly are trying to say asswipe?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> White men are white men and black men are black men, regardless of all the dumb and embarrassed and ashamed white ones who try to deny it.
> You poor thing. Get over your shame.


White people aren't ashamed.  Well, not of us, anyway.  You're comedic relief for us at this point.


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance rears it's ugly head...once again.
> What exactly are trying to say asswipe?


Don’t have shame for being white.
Just acknowledge...don’t be angry and ashamed, that doesn’t help.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Don’t have shame for being white.
> Just acknowledge...don’t be angry and ashamed, that doesn’t help.


How about that quote from Jesse Jackson, Meth.  RELIEVED to see a white person.  Pretty much says it all, doesn't it?

You've run from it the other 8 times I posted it.  You have the guts to comment now?


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So that’s how you comfort yourself?  By claiming any news you don’t like is fake?  Even when Trump’s own words, whether on video or via tweet, basically confirm what is being reported?


*Go piss in the wind...*

*Fake news is rotting your brain.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Don’t have shame for being white.
> Just acknowledge...don’t be angry and ashamed, that doesn’t help.


*Are you " Yellow "....
Your posts read " Yellow " all over them....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How about that quote from Jesse Jackson, Meth.  RELIEVED to see a white person.  Pretty much says it all, doesn't it?
> 
> You've run from it the other 8 times I posted it.  You have the guts to comment now?


I think it’s ok that you admiringly quote Jesse Jackson.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I think it’s ok that you admiringly quote Jesse Jackson.


LMAO!  I don't admire anything about Jesse Jackson... other than he prefers white women like all men do.

It's hilarious, though, that he willfully admits he'd rather live and be among whites than black people.  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


Goddamn, loser... you're really fucking proud of this, aren't you?  You make sure to post it on EVERY thread?  Listen, dipshit, finding a buddy of McCain to badmouth Trump isn't like curing cancer.  Lil' John started a fight and Trump finished it for him.  Period.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

trump = Republicans


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump = Republicans


Trump = Winner


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  I don't admire anything about Jesse Jackson... other than he prefers white women like all men do.


Let’s slow down now.
Halle is gonna be pissed at me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s slow down now.
> Halle is gonna be pissed at me.
> View attachment 8128


I'm buddies with Olivier Martinez's old neighbor.  She's a complete psychopath.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I think it’s ok that you admiringly quote Jesse Jackson.


*Yur such a ickddwa.....!*

*Scrabble scramble thanks to Spola Ebola the aehloss .....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s slow down now.
> Halle is gonna be pissed at me.
> View attachment 8128



*That is a fine assembly of hsfel....!!!

Scrabble scramble thanks to Spola Ebola the aehloss .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump = Winner


Yeah, we are really getting tired of how he is winning the battle with covid-19! The more he lies the more that die. We will never know how many votes the russians influenced, but we will have a pretty good idea how many people died unnecessarily from trumps lack of effort.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 342906, member: 1707"

Yeah, we are really getting tired of how he is winning the battle with covid-19!
*Oh he's WINNING.....And YOUR lot is Losing....BAD !*

 The more he lies the more that die. 
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS WHO KILL*

We will never know how many votes the russians influenced, but we will have a pretty 
good idea how many people died unnecessarily from trumps lack of effort.
*BWHAAAAAaaaaa....Because they didn't !....BWHAAaaaaaa !*

/QUOTE


*Соси "Белого" русского .. *


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, we are really getting tired of how he is winning the battle with covid-19! The more he lies the more that die. We will never know how many votes the russians influenced, but we will have a pretty good idea how many people died unnecessarily from trumps lack of effort.


Listen, numb nuts, you didn't want him to be a dictator so he put your boy Newsom in charge.  I'm sure, once he's done putting a bunch of criminals out on the street so they don't get sick, he'll return your call.

You wanted the freedom to paint BLM graffiti on the streets and burn buildings.  It's not anybody else's fault if black people are dying.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

Genius Trump Wears Mask Causing Media To Question Effectiveness Of Masks
					

BETHESDA, MD - President Trump really is playing 11D Settlers of Catan while the rest of us are playing 2D Tiddlywinks.Wanting the nation to begin questioning the effectiveness of masks at stopping the spread of coronavirus, Trump put on a mask during a visit to a medical center, causing the...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Nah... no problem with mailing in votes.









						100,000 mail-in votes went uncounted in California's primary
					

More than 100,000 mail-in ballots were rejected by California election officials during the March presidential primary, according to data obtained by The Associated Press that highlights a glaring gap in the state's effort to ensure every vote is counted. With the coronavirus pandemic raging...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That is a fine assembly of hsfel....!!!
> 
> Scrabble scramble thanks to Spola Ebola the aehloss .....*


Forschissel


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Genius Trump Wears Mask Causing Media To Question Effectiveness Of Masks
> 
> 
> BETHESDA, MD - President Trump really is playing 11D Settlers of Catan while the rest of us are playing 2D Tiddlywinks.Wanting the nation to begin questioning the effectiveness of masks at stopping the spread of coronavirus, Trump put on a mask during a visit to a medical center, causing the...
> ...


Babylon Bee is your new favorite news source?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Babylon Bee is your new favorite news source?


It's better than Wikipedia, you idiot.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Babylon Bee is your new favorite news source?


At least it is satire.

When I read articles in the Atlantic and other supposed top notch news organizations talking about what happens if Trump doesn't leave office if he loses...I know the author is way out there in the fever swamps of TDS.

Beside the point of the satire of the Bee article above is that you can bank on it that the press will usually take the opposite point of view regarding anything T does or any policy instituted. It is like clockwork.

Now granted that may be too nuanced for you to understand.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> At least it is satire.
> 
> When I read articles in the Atlantic and other supposed top notch news organizations talking about what happens if Trump doesn't leave office if he loses...I know the author is way out there in the fever swamps of TDS.
> 
> ...


As an occasional writer of satire myself, let me tell you that the biggest compliment a satirist can receive is for someone to take it seriously.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> As an occasional writer of satire myself, let me tell you that the biggest compliment a satirist can receive is for someone to take it seriously.


Occasional satire, always bullshit.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Occasional satire, always bullshit.


Is that addressed to me or to Babylon Bee?


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Now here is some unintentional self-satire right here --









						Complaint – #1 in Garrison v. Anti-Defamation League (W.D. Va., 3:20-cv-00040) – CourtListener.com
					

COMPLAINT against Anti-Defamation League (Filing & Administrative fee $ 400 paid by receipt no. 0423-3436506.), filed by Ben Garrison. (Attachments: # 1 Civil Cover Sheet)(hnw) (Main Document 1 replaced on 7/13/2020 to correct filed stamp date to 7/10/2020 ) (Entered: 07/13/2020)




					www.courtlistener.com
				




"Prior to publication of the ADL Article, ADL knew that the Rothschilds
controlled Soros and that Soros controlled McMaster"


----------



## messy (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Now here is some unintentional self-satire right here --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These people are so whacked out they believe QAnon. It’s like a mass hallucination has taken over. What a bunch of dumbshits.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> These people are so whacked out they believe QAnon. It’s like a mass hallucination has taken over. What a bunch of dumbshits.


I have to assume that some real law firm filed that suit, either as dense as the plaintiff, or just fleecing the dullards.


----------



## messy (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> I have to assume that some real law firm filed that suit, either as dense as the plaintiff, or just fleecing the dullards.


No the cult of QAnon freaks has every type of person now, undoubtedly including lawyers.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> As an occasional writer of satire myself, let me tell you that the biggest compliment a satirist can receive is for someone to take it seriously.


*You don't write satire.....You LIE.*
*
Yes we take it seriously, because....You LIE.
*
*You may take it as a compliment, we take you as the biggest LIAR.*


----------



## messy (Jul 14, 2020)

The losers need to unite behind someone, I guess.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8140
> The losers need to unite behind someone, I guess.



*LIAR.....He had such a " Cult " ...he gave everyone a Phone....!

You're not very bright for a Paid TROLL....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump on the Confederate flag: Look, people love it
					

"They're not thinking about slavery."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump Signs Order Rescinding Hong Kong’s Special Status After Chinese Takeover
					

President Donald Trump signed an executive order rescinding Hong Kong's special economic status Tuesday in response to China's defacto takeover of the formerly democratic city.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Fuck this bitch.








						Store manager yells 'f*** Donald Trump' at man with pro-Trump face mask. Manager now out of a job.
					

Believe it or not, the manager's name reportedly is 'Karren'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Imtired (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8140
> The losers need to unite behind someone, I guess.


Well....I _do_ have some Obama 2008 martini glasses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8140
> The losers need to unite behind someone, I guess.


You belong to multiple  cults, climate change and social justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> No the cult of QAnon freaks has every type of person now, undoubtedly including lawyers.


Sounds like Antifa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Literally Thousands of Doctors and Scientists Have Come Out Against Fauci's Lockdowns Including a Nobel Prize-Winning Biophysicist. The Media Just Doesn't Want You to Know
					

When Trump criticized Fauci, he wasn't ignoring the experts. He was finally starting to listen to them.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Kingmaker








						What's Trump endorsement worth? Texas and Alabama runoffs will tell
					

Three Trump-backed candidates lost last month, but Trump support for Texas' Ronny Jackson and opposition to Alabama's Jeff Sessions is personal.




					www.rollcall.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well....I _do_ have some Obama 2008 martini glasses.


mmm,mmm,mmm,..Barack-Hussein-Obama....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> mmm,mmm,mmm,..Barack-Hussein-Obama....


Gee you being alerted by a name isn't racist at all, is it? Well at least not in your world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8142


Nice ethics violation . . . oh wait? trump? Ethics? Nevermind.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice ethics violation . . . oh wait? trump? Ethics? Nevermind.



*They DO sell makeup to cover that Glaring " White guilt ".......





*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee you being alerted by a name isn't racist at all, is it? Well at least not in your world.


If the plumber is a bigot, then you my friend, are into child porn....think about if Daffy.
I'm betting he's not and neither are you...
Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the plumber is a bigot, then you my friend, are into child porn....think about if Daffy.
> I'm betting he's not and neither are you...
> Enjoy the rest of the day.


Coocoo.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> mmm,mmm,mmm,..Barack-Hussein-Obama....


Jealous?  Well, you can’t have them.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


I’ve made this point before but it bears repeating.  The worse the outlook is for Trump, the more vile his supporters become.  It’s such an obvious tell.  You can almost smell the desperation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

No wonder Republicans think about voter fraud . . . we all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience. Aka it takes one to know one.



			https://www.kansascity.com/news/politics-government/article244232207.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> mmm,mmm,mmm,..Barack-Hussein-Obama....


Probably made out of goat scrot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’ve made this point before but it bears repeating.  The worse the outlook is for Trump, the more vile his supporters become.  It’s such an obvious tell.  You can almost smell the desperation.


Tell us, does it smell as bad as Clinton’s Johnson after spending some time with Hillary after low tide?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee you being alerted by a name isn't racist at all, is it? Well at least not in your world.


Alerted?
What are you, an idiot?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


As coocoo as it sounds to you ....
Your boy Daffy isn't a child porno pervert...and the plumber isn't a racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’ve made this point before but it bears repeating.  The worse the outlook is for Trump, the more vile his supporters become.  It’s such an obvious tell.  You can almost smell the desperation.


Labeling folks as racist & bigots is despicable.
You can smell the hypocrisy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee you being alerted by a name isn't racist at all, is it? .


I agree.
It is not.
"Alerted"? lol. I just jotted down the Obama worship hymn.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As coocoo as it sounds to you ....
> Your boy Daffy isn't a child porno pervert...and the plumber isn't a racist.


Who is Daffy?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As coocoo as it sounds to you ....
> Your boy Daffy isn't a child porno pervert...and the plumber isn't a racist.


I understand your approach -- when you have no valid response, bring out the sexual perversion tactic.  After all, it has always worked so well in the past.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

The new age trumpy style republicans . . .









						Kansas freshman GOP Rep. Watkins charged with 3 felonies
					

A freshman Kansas congressman who had listed a UPS Inc. postal box as his residence on a state voter registration form was charged Tuesday with three felonies, including illegal voting.  The charges against GOP Rep. Steve Watkins came three weeks before the state's Aug. 4 primary election with...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

T "demoted" Parscale, but didn't fire him.  That means he is still on the payroll.  I wonder if he did that so Parscale wouldn't write an insider's tell-all book, sure to be a best seller.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> T "demoted" Parscale, but didn't fire him.  That means he is still on the payroll.  I wonder if he did that so Parscale wouldn't write an insider's tell-all book, sure to be a best seller.


*He shuffled " Talent " you Dumbass.....Typical in High Stakes Business or otherwise.....*

*Grow up old man....Your " Team " sucks dimpled balls....*


----------



## Imtired (Jul 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Labeling folks as racist & bigots is despicable.
> You can smell the hypocrisy.


Where in my post did I label anyone as a racist or bigot??


----------



## Imtired (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I understand your approach -- when you have no valid response, bring out the sexual perversion tactic.  After all, it has always worked so well in the past.


If I took a drink every time nononono responded with a picture of some animals anus, my liver would be destroyed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the plumber is a bigot, then you my friend, are into child porn....think about if Daffy.
> I'm betting he's not and neither are you...
> Enjoy the rest of the day.


Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> It is not.
> "Alerted"? lol. I just jotted down the Obama worship hymn.


Why does just his name trigger you?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video/politics/trump-says-shower-head-choice-is-important-to-making-his-hair-perfect/2020/07/16/82292c5e-5570-4896-97e0-4bb9a287d57e_video.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2020)

This is one ugly bitch.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that make sense to you?


It does when you accuse folks of bigotry and racism when you are a clueless ass.
You've never met the plumber or his family or his circle of friends. You have no f'n idea.
The man gets the best of you in a thread and your response is to label him a racist? You're a punk and a coward.
You calling someone a racist has as much weight as me calling you a pedophile....
Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> I understand your approach -- when you have no valid response, bring out the sexual perversion tactic.  After all, it has always worked so well in the past.


No Magoo that's the approach I'm mimicking.
Daffy has no valid response and labels someone a racist...I just used his, yours and others same approach.
Magoo...you know exactly who Daffy is.... think.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Where in my post did I label anyone as a racist or bigot??


....."The worse the outlook is for Trump, the more vile his supporters become".... 
How much more vile is labeling someone a racist? That is Biden supporters favorite label.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It does when you accuse folks of bigotry and racism when you are a clueless ass.
> You've never met the plumber or his family or his circle of friends. You have no f'n idea.
> The man gets the best of you in a thread and your response is to label him a racist? You're a punk and a coward.
> You calling someone a racist has as much weight as me calling you a pedophile....
> Makes perfect sense.


I wouldn't call you a pedophile because you have never posted pedophile content, or supported self-exposed pedophiles.

Do you see the difference?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Magoo that's the approach I'm mimicking.
> Daffy has no valid response and labels someone a racist...I just used his, yours and others same approach.
> Magoo...you know exactly who Daffy is.... think.


Mimicking?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Literally Thousands of Doctors and Scientists Have Come Out Against Fauci's Lockdowns Including a Nobel Prize-Winning Biophysicist. The Media Just Doesn't Want You to Know
> 
> 
> When Trump criticized Fauci, he wasn't ignoring the experts. He was finally starting to listen to them.
> ...


Apparently neither you nor Redstate know the meaning of "literally".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Mimicking?


More like illustrating flawed cognitive thinking...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> I wouldn't call you a pedophile because you have never posted pedophile content, or supported self-exposed pedophiles.
> 
> Do you see the difference?


The plumber has never posted racist thoughts.....
Want to end a conversation, accuse them of being a racist...or a pedophile.

Do you see the similarities?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The plumber has never posted racist thoughts.....
> Want to end a conversation, accuse them of being a racist...or a pedophile.
> 
> Do you see the similarities?


Never?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It does when you accuse folks of bigotry and racism when you are a clueless ass.
> You've never met the plumber or his family or his circle of friends. You have no f'n idea.
> The man gets the best of you in a thread and your response is to label him a racist? You're a punk and a coward.
> You calling someone a racist has as much weight as me calling you a pedophile....
> Makes perfect sense.


Being alerted simply by a name that apparently the plumber sees as possibly "foreign" isn't racist?

 . . . and why do you people always attempt to claim some victory when none is apparent?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Magoo that's the approach I'm mimicking.
> Daffy has no valid response and labels someone a racist...I just used his, yours and others same approach.
> Magoo...you know exactly who Daffy is.... think.


What response do you believe the plumber was attempting to elicit?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> ....."The worse the outlook is for Trump, the more vile his supporters become"....
> How much more vile is labeling someone a racist? That is Biden supporters favorite label.


So from, "The worse the outlook is for Trump, the more vile his supporters become" you responded with, "Labeling folks as racist & bigots is despicable." and I'm the one jumping to conclusions? You must have a brain injury.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> mmm,mmm,mmm,..Barack-Hussein-Obama....


So what was the intent?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Never?


They make excuses and cover up for trump and each other, it's a cult of personality.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> If I took a drink every time nononono responded with a picture of some animals anus, my liver would be destroyed.


*If you have a problem with your liver....go see a doctor....*
*If you have a problem viewing Monkey Butts....go see a Psychiatrist....
If you can't handle the TRUTH, then don't come on this Forum....
If you like to get the shit beat out of rhetorically, then continue to respond with your usual insanity...
*
*Quite Simple.....! *


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *If you have a problem with your liver....go see a doctor....*
> *If you have a problem viewing Monkey Butts....go see a Psychiatrist....
> If you can't handle the TRUTH, then don't come on this Forum....
> If you like to get the shit beat out of rhetorically, then continue to respond with your usual insanity...*
> ...


You seem to confuse your opinions with truth.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You seem to confuse your opinions with truth.


*Can you inform the Forum of the difference....*

*The floor is yours.

PS: I have the correct answer....now go on..The floor is yours...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2020)

This is the test that t says he "aced".  When Chris Wallace in a Fox News interview said "it's not that hard a test", t said the last 5 questions were hard.

How did you do?









						Fig. 2. Montreal Cognitive Assessment (MoCA).
					

Download scientific diagram | Montreal Cognitive Assessment (MoCA).  from publication: Correlation Between Montreal Cognitive Assessment and Functional Outcome in Subacute Stroke Patients With Cognitive Dysfunction | Objective To investigate the correlation between the Montreal Cognitive...




					www.researchgate.net


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

How does anyone not love this guy?








						Trump challenges Biden to mental exam, says Chris Wallace would not score as high as he did
					

President Trump took several shots at former vice president Joe Biden’s mental state during his exclusive interview with “Fox News Sunday,” challenging Biden to take the same test he had to take, only for host Chris Wallace to claim that the test is not exactly difficult.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How does anyone not love this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your love blinds you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your love blinds you.


*You are by far the biggest pussy/lemming on this Forum...*
*
Your inability to convey Intellectual Honesty is glaringly obvious.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Can you inform the Forum of the difference....
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> PS: I have the correct answer....now go on..The floor is yours...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> This is the test that t says he "aced".  When Chris Wallace in a Fox News interview said "it's not that hard a test", t said the last 5 questions were hard.
> 
> How did you do?
> 
> ...



*Seeing as you are a proven LIAR and THIEF it's pointless to ask you the same....*
*How's your " THUGS " in Portland doing...it appears a few squealed.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your love blinds you.


Blinded by hate is far worse...


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He shuffled " Talent " you Dumbass.....Typical in High Stakes Business or otherwise.....*
> 
> *Grow up old man....Your " Team " sucks dimpled balls....*


He “shuffled talent” by demoting his campaign manager to a lesser position and promoting someone to a higher position.
What the hell would you ever know about “high stakes business” anyways, doofus?
Your post is too good.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 8196



*Why a "Negative " depiction of yourself peepin over the neighbors wall......*


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> It is not.
> "Alerted"? lol. I just jotted down the Obama worship hymn.


Poor Dumb Ricky is, once again, in the rabbit hole.

I’ve never seen someone as scared as you...about so much.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> He “shuffled talent” by demoting his campaign manager to a lesser position and promoting someone to a higher position.
> What the hell would you ever know about “high stakes business” anyways, doofus?
> Your post is too good.


*Being that you subsist off of Soro's financial droppings and handouts from the DEMOCRATS....*
*I'm amazed you even grasped " Shuffled "....and yes the correct term is " Shuffled "...
No one was " Demoted "....
It's quite obvious you've never run a business just by the rhetoric you choose to communicate with.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Dumb Ricky is, once again, in the rabbit hole.
> 
> I’ve never seen someone as scared as you...about so much.


*You're projecting again....an in person discussion would cause an *
*instant bladder relieving on your part....piddling pussy comes to mind.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Blinded by hate is far worse...


You should know.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Why a "Negative " depiction of yourself peepin over the neighbors wall......*


That ugly mug doesn’t look anything like me.  You need to look at it a bit closer.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> That ugly mug doesn’t look anything like me.  You need to look at it a bit closer.


*Now Now Bob.....4' tall and blubber wall to wall....That's all you Bob The Slob.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

'Wall of moms' at Portland protest formed to protect demonstrators
					

A group of women formed a sort of human shield dubbed the "wall of moms" at a protest outside a federal courthouse in Portland, Oregon, on Sunday.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Wall of moms' at Portland protest formed to protect demonstrators
> 
> 
> A group of women formed a sort of human shield dubbed the "wall of moms" at a protest outside a federal courthouse in Portland, Oregon, on Sunday.
> ...



*A " Wall " of DEMOCRAT " Karen's " asking to for an ass whoopin...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should know.


Projecting once again Daffy...bless your little heart.
You've been blind since November of 2016....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting once again Daffy...bless your little heart.
> You've been blind since November of 2016....


You have in the past attempted to distance yourself from trump basically admitting he is a blabbering buffoon yet you continue to carry his water. I guess it's just the little "R" that he decided to go with, knowing that's where the money is, that has you so infatuated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2020)

"I wish her well!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2020)

"You need to get the British open to one of my courses!"


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

“I wish her well, frankly.” “I’ve met her many times over the years.”

—Trump, referring to Ghislaine Maxwell


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have in the past attempted to distance yourself from trump basically admitting he is a blabbering buffoon yet you continue to carry his water. I guess it's just the little "R" that he decided to go with, knowing that's where the money is, that has you so infatuated.


The Demotard party is what has us infatuated... it's only gotten worse since Cankles Rodham got her ass beaten.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The Demotard party is what has us infatuated... it's only gotten worse since Cankles Rodham got her ass beaten.


Good you’re getting on board.
The Dem administration doesn’t start until January but the nation will be paying attention to President-Elect Biden, and not the lame duck, in just over 3 months.


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Good you’re getting on board.
> The Dem administration doesn’t start until January but the nation will be paying attention to President-Elect Biden, and not the lame duck, in just over 3 months.


*NEWSFLASH...!*
*
JOE BIDEN HAS DEMENTIA...
AND....
HIS PRIMARY VP PICK JUST F@#KED UP HER FACE....

You've lost before the " Game " started.....
*
*Now go back and study the Constitution.....and your Bible...!

You'll need them both after Jan 21, 2021...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> “I wish her well, frankly.” “I’ve met her many times over the years.”
> 
> —Trump, referring to Ghislaine Maxwell


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Good you’re getting on board.
> The Dem administration doesn’t start until January but the nation will be paying attention to President-Elect Biden, and not the lame duck, in just over 3 months.


LMAO!  Yeah... maybe Dementia Joe can run the country from his basement with a black woman giving him orders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2020)

Gavin Newsom Rages at Trump Discounting Illegals for # of House Reps
					

Gavin Newsom decried Trump's order which will exclude Illegal aliens from being counted for purposes of congressional apportioning.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gavin Newsom Rages at Trump Discounting Illegals for # of House Reps
> 
> 
> Gavin Newsom decried Trump's order which will exclude Illegal aliens from being counted for purposes of congressional apportioning.
> ...


And?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Yeah... maybe Dementia Joe can run the country from his basement with a black woman giving him orders.


I wonder who gives you orders and do you do consider their race and gender while you are carrying them out? You sound like a postal case.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder who gives you orders and do you do consider their race and gender while you are carrying them out? You sound like a postal case.


I would consider the best candidate... not be a pussy and be pressured by the bullshit, politically correct movement.  I wouldn't pander to black people and insult them.  I'd be honest and show some fucking backbone.  If the best candidate is black, that's who I'd take.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 23, 2020)

New York Times Accidentally Publishes Ghislaine Maxwell Obituary Ahead Of Schedule
					

NEW YORK, NY—Oops! The New York Times accidentally included Ghislaine Maxwell in its daily list of New Yorkers killed by COVID-19, publishing the socialite's name on its website Tuesday morning.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 23, 2020)

Chicago Mayor Hires Gangs To Spell Out 'Trump Is Bad' With Bullet Holes
					

CHICAGO, IL—Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot just owned Trump with a powerful, epic clapback as the two politicians fire insults back and forth. She commissioned several local gangs to spell out the message, "TRUMP IS BAD" in bullet holes.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have in the past attempted to distance yourself from trump basically admitting he is a blabbering buffoon yet you continue to carry his water. I guess it's just the little "R" that he decided to go with, knowing that's where the money is, that has you so infatuated.


These things you babble about happen only in your fucked up head...
You went off the deep end a couple years back...you're a miserable petty little man Daffy.
The only infatuation happening here seemingly involves your nose  and my sphincter...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder who gives you orders and do you do consider their race and gender while you are carrying them out? You sound like a postal case.


Rachael, you are the postal case....


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael, you are the postal case....


Huh? I like that you have found your soulmate in Outlaw.
You’re both really stupid and racist and envious.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

So good!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Huh? I like that you have found your soulmate in Outlaw.
> You’re both really stupid and racist and envious.


What am I envious of, Methy?


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What am I envious of, Methy?


Well, black people for starters. But I know there's a lot more.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, black people for starters. But I know there's a lot more.


LOL!  Really?  What could it be?  The lowest performing test scores of any race?  The high percentage of incarcerations?  The lack of a father?  Maybe the "lower incomes for doing the same job"?  Ghetto life?  Maybe the thug culture?  Pants sagging down to my knees?

Yeah... it all sounds very desirable thus far.  What did I forget?


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LOL!  Really?  What could it be?  The lowest performing test scores of any race?  The high percentage of incarcerations?  The lack of a father?  Maybe the "lower incomes for doing the same job"?  Ghetto life?  Maybe the thug culture?  Pants sagging down to my knees?
> 
> Yeah... it all sounds very desirable thus far.  What did I forget?


You forgot to say why you’re so envious. But you are. Or angry. Usually that’s based on your envy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You forgot to say why you’re so envious. But you are. Or angry. Usually that’s based on your envy.


Well, I would have liked the bar lowered for me in college.  Might have attended a better school.  And I might have enjoyed a ghetto lottery payment if one of my stupid, hoodrat relatives had robbed someone and been killed by cops because I didn't comply.  Perhaps I might have some government assistance on my mortgage so I could live in a nicer house than one that I can only afford by myself.  Or maybe, if I really fuck up at work, I'd benefit from my company not being able to fire me because of my skin color.  That could come in handy someday.  

I don't really think of that as envy, though, Meth.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, I would have liked the bar lowered for me in college.  Might have attended a better school.  And I might have enjoyed a ghetto lottery payment if one of my stupid, hoodrat relatives had robbed someone and been killed by cops because I didn't comply.  Perhaps I might have some government assistance on my mortgage so I could live in a nicer house than one that I can only afford by myself.  Or maybe, if I really fuck up at work, I'd benefit from my company not being able to fire me because of my skin color.  That could come in handy someday.
> 
> I don't really think of that as envy, though, Meth.


Sounds very much like envy.

Let’s see...didn’t go to a good enough school.
Didn’t get a PI judgment in your favor...money issue.
Don’t have a nice enough house...money issue.
Job security envy.
Wow, you gotta stop being such a loser yourself and don’t worry about others’ fortunes, whatever color you are.
But from the sound of you, you’re at your appropriate station in life...


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds very much like envy.
> 
> Let’s see...didn’t go to a good enough school.
> Didn’t get a PI judgment in your favor...money issue.
> ...


*His " Station " in life is sooooo much higher than yours, just on the info you*
*have posted on this forum....

Adam Schiff needs you ( Methy ) to start a GO-FUNDME page......he has a huge problem 
that isn't going away anytime soon...!*

*Something about a pending ...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *His " Station " in life is sooooo much higher than yours, just on the info you*
> *have posted on this forum....
> 
> Adam Schiff needs you ( Methy ) to start a GO-FUNDME page......he has a huge problem
> ...


What’s great about Outlaw’s presence here is that he comes out and says, every day, what so many of you (like Lion) think but are afraid to utter. 
It’s nice that it’s out in the open.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s great about Outlaw’s presence here is that he comes out and says, every day, what so many of you (like Lion) think but are afraid to utter.
> It’s nice that it’s out in the open.


Rachael, Rachael, Rachael...you ignorant whore...
Unlike you, I don't judge people on their race, color, religion, sexual orientation or social economic "status".
Pompous arrogant sociopath buffoons like you I find hard to stomach. 
In many ways you and Trump are cut from similar cloth...perhaps that's why you have so much disdain for him & others.
You're weak, you're petty, you're a punk and a coward....you're also a transracial cunt.
That should clear up your confusion with me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds very much like envy.
> 
> Let’s see...didn’t go to a good enough school.
> Didn’t get a PI judgment in your favor...money issue.
> ...


You make a lot of ASSumptions.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael, Rachael, Rachael...you ignorant whore...
> Unlike you, I don't judge people on their race, color, religion, sexual orientation or social economic "status".
> Pompous arrogant sociopath buffoons like you I find hard to stomach.
> In many ways you and Trump are cut from similar cloth...perhaps that's why you have so much disdain for him & others.
> ...


You’re Outlaw’s dad! LOL!
What does “transracial” mean? Never heard that one before.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Speaking of the poor kid's lives...









						Joe Biden Says ‘Poor Kids’ Are Just as Bright as ‘White Kids’ (Published 2019)
					

Mr. Biden was speaking at a town hall hosted by the Asian & Latino Coalition in Des Moines when he made the remark, which he quickly sought to recover from.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s great about Outlaw’s presence here is that he comes out and says, every day, what so many of you (like Lion) think but are afraid to utter.
> It’s nice that it’s out in the open.


It's very nice.  What would be even nicer is if you could find a way to prove me wrong.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re Outlaw’s dad! LOL!
> What does “transracial” mean? Never heard that one before.


Rachael you really aren't as smart as you think...funny you know what a sociopath is.
Rachael Dolezal look her up Einstein.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*At least " Betsy " gets a Video, all you get is slobber....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s great about Outlaw’s presence here is that he comes out and
> says, every day, what so many of you (like Lion) think but are afraid to utter.
> It’s nice that it’s out in the open.


*He has his thoughts/posts.....*
*I have my thoughts/posts....
You on the other hand post incoherent thoughts.....
The fact that you display your ignorance is something to be very afraid of " Messy "...*


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael you really aren't as smart as you think...funny you know what a sociopath is.
> Rachael Dolezal look her up Einstein.


I’m not transracial. Soy muy blanco.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m not transracial. Soy muy blanco.


Pay me white devil.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael you really aren't as smart as you think...funny you know what a sociopath is.
> Rachael Dolezal look her up Einstein.


Of course I know who Rachel Dolezal is. Cracked me up. Why are you so into it, weirdo?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *At least " Betsy " gets a Video, all you get is slobber....*


It doesn't even start with her dummy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It doesn't even start with her dummy.


*You're missing the point, as usual...ya halfwit.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You forgot to say why you’re so envious. But you are. Or angry. Usually that’s based on your envy.


Thank you Dr.
I hope you are better at diagnosing complete strangers than you are at predicting elections.


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you Dr.
> I hope you are better at diagnosing complete strangers than you are at predicting elections.


I’ve never predicted an election before.
2020 is my first!
President Joe!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I’ve never predicted an election before.
> 2020 is my first!
> President Joe!


Not true.
Lezbhonest.
You predicted HRC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Declassified Memo: FBI Planted A Crossfire Hurricane Agent In Trump, Flynn Briefing
					

A declassified memo reported on an FBI briefing given to Donald Trump and Michael Flynn in August 2016 that was used to collect evidence for the Russia probe.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not true.
> Lezbhonest.
> You predicted HRC.


You’re making that up.
I didn’t at all. You may have. 
Hey I do predict President Joe, though!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

The key to defeating COVID-19 already exists. We need to start using it | Opinion
					

Contrary to what you hear, there is clear-cut medical evidence for the efficacy of hydroxychloroquine.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2020)

T at his first security briefing -- "Joe, are the Russians bad?"


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286439883226193923


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2020)

Poor DH. Sometimes so articulate, even though wrong...and with his last two posts above just showing how stupid and unfunny he can be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re making that up.
> I didn’t at all. You may have.
> Hey I do predict President Joe, though!


I could be wrong, who did you say would win? Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8261


Do you expect anything else?
Fuck these fascist liberals.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I could be wrong, who did you say would win? Trump?


I didn’t say. I’m saying now for the first time.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re making that up.
> I didn’t at all. You may have.
> Hey I do predict President Joe, though!


*Vegas odds say you should " Bet " on that....
And then " Bet " again.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor DH. Sometimes so articulate, even though wrong...and with his last two posts above just showing how stupid and unfunny he can be.



*Hmmmmm......Didn't Ol Pervert Joe say the " Roaches " were playing with his hairy legs....

" Messy " " Messy "....oh my.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I didn’t say. I’m saying now for the first time.


I am having a hard time thinking you, the infamous messy had no opinion on the 2016.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am having a hard time thinking you, the infamous messy had no opinion on the 2016.


My opinion is that Trump is a disaster. Look at how Europe is handling Covid versus our lame leadership.
He’s incompetent. Gotta go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Pay me.
Lying fucks.








						Nick Sandmann settles his lawsuit with the Washington Post
					

"The fight isn’t over. 2 down. 6 to go."




					hotair.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> My opinion is that Trump is a disaster. Look at how Europe is handling Covid versus our lame leadership.
> He’s incompetent. Gotta go.


How are the united states of europe "handling covid"?
Seems to me Italy and Spain handled it like New York did.
They let all the old people die and then claimed victory.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 24, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How are the united states of europe "handling covid"?
> Seems to me Italy and Spain handled it like New York did.
> They let all the old people die and then claimed victory.











						Germany's coronavirus response is a master class in science communication
					

Germany stood out for its strong science communication. For months, its top podcast was 'Der Coronavirus,' which provided an update on the disease from a top virologist.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Germany's coronavirus response is a master class in science communication
> 
> 
> Germany stood out for its strong science communication. For months, its top podcast was 'Der Coronavirus,' which provided an update on the disease from a top virologist.
> ...


So California has half as many people as Germany and the nearly the same amount of deaths.  

Sounds like Gavin Newsom needs to go.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Germany's coronavirus response is a master class in science communication
> 
> 
> Germany stood out for its strong science communication. For months, its top podcast was 'Der Coronavirus,' which provided an update on the disease from a top virologist.
> ...


Lets compare populations.

US 330 million people. 148k deaths
UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain...324 million people. 148k deaths

Did Europe do any better?

Here I will answer for you. They did not.

No country is ever going to be prepared for a once in a 100+ yr event.

For the next few budget cycles the US and all the other countries are going to put stuff aside for the next pandemic. 20 yrs from now when politicians are doing their budget...pandemic planning will get fewer and fewer dollars. Memories are short. Political memories even shorter when they are focused on the NOW...getting re-elected and giving handouts to preferred groups.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How are the united states of europe "handling covid"?
> Seems to me Italy and Spain handled it like New York did.
> They let all the old people die and then claimed victory.


My wife and whyte chocklit are in Europe now. All very quiet, everyone in masks, spacing observed, slow opening. 
Smart people everywhere, cooperating with a social problem.
No idiots whining that wearing a mask makes them feel even more powerless than they already do...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> My wife and whyte chocklit are in Europe now. All very quiet, everyone in masks, spacing observed, slow opening.
> Smart people everywhere, cooperating with a social problem.
> No idiots whining that wearing a mask makes them feel even more powerless than they already do...


Any rioting or looting going on there?  You know... because blacks aren't very well liked there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> My wife and whyte chocklit are in Europe now. All very quiet, everyone in masks, spacing observed, slow opening.
> Smart people everywhere, cooperating with a social problem.
> No idiots whining that wearing a mask makes them feel even more powerless than they already do...


When Europe sent its people, they weren't sending their best. They weren't sending you. They weren't sending you. They sent people that have lots of problems, and they brought those problems with us. They brought drugs. They brought crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.
But I speak to border guards and they tell us what we got. And it only makes common sense. It only makes common sense. They're sending us not the right people.
It's coming from more than Europe. It came from all over Europe, and it's coming probably -- probably -- from the Middle East. But we don't know. Because we have no protection and we have no competence, we don't know what's happening. And it's got to stop and it's got to stop fast.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Lets compare populations.
> 
> US 330 million people. 148k deaths
> UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain...324 million people. 148k deaths
> ...





Desert Hound said:


> Lets compare populations.
> 
> US 330 million people. 148k deaths
> UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain...324 million people. 148k deaths
> ...


Wow, so much to unpack there.  Death per capita.  Germany 22 per million, US 440 deaths per million.   Wanna go with population?  India has 1.3 Billion people, 22 deaths per million.  

Most importantly look at the trends in new cases and new death.  US is soaring in new cases and deaths, all those countries you list have gone way way down.  So US will pass up those countries in total deaths very soon.





The Obama Administration left a pandemic preparation playbook which the Trump Administration ignored.  Trump said COVID would go from 15 to zero.  He is a moron, period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Doctor Who Created Cognitive Test Confirms To CNN That Trump Did Very Well
					

The doctor who created the cognitive test President Donald Trump took explained that some parts are "somewhat hard" and even "challenging" for most people.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

messy said:


> My opinion is that Trump is a disaster. Look at how Europe is handling Covid versus our lame leadership.
> He’s incompetent. Gotta go.


*The milk truck is out front with your " Stolen " milk....go on ...Git !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Wow, so much to unpack there.  Death per capita.  Germany 22 per million, US 440 deaths per million.   Wanna go with population?  India has 1.3 Billion people, 22 deaths per million.
> 
> Most importantly look at the trends in new cases and new death.  US is soaring in new cases and deaths, all those countries you list have gone way way down.  So US will pass up those countries in total deaths very soon.
> 
> ...



*You're a joke and so is that data....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Lets compare populations.
> 
> US 330 million people. 148k deaths
> UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain...324 million people. 148k deaths
> ...


If you keep making sense the libs will put you in time out .


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Wow, so much to unpack there.  Death per capita.  Germany 22 per million, US 440 deaths per million.   Wanna go with population?  India has 1.3 Billion people, 22 deaths per million.
> 
> Most importantly look at the trends in new cases and new death.  US is soaring in new cases and deaths, all those countries you list have gone way way down.  So US will pass up those countries in total deaths very soon.
> 
> ...


Just ignore what I posted about how Gavin Newsom has killed as many people in California as Germany has with more than twice the population.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Just ignore what I posted about how Gavin Newsom has killed as many people in California as Germany has with more than twice the population.


But of course, like always, you are, yet again, wrong.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But of course, like always, you are, yet again, wrong.


*OH NO HE'S NOT.......!!!*
*
Seeing as YOU are always sucking up to the CRIMINALS, you wouldn't know the TRUTH...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But of course, like always, you are, yet again, wrong.


Did you NOT see the numbers or are you just that uneducated?  They were posted for you, Pu.  You need them in crayon font?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you NOT see the numbers or are you just that uneducated?  They were posted for you, Pu.  You need them in crayon font?


 . . . and you have been shown ad nauseam why you are wrong, but of course, like always, you, yet again, refuse to accept reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

US officials raid Chinese consulate in Houston believed to be spy hub
					

U.S. officials pried open the doors of the Chinese consulate in Houston on Friday and took over the building shortly after Chinese officials vacated the facility on orders from the Trump Administration.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Sounds about right.








						Rep. Swalwell on new information showing FBI spied on Trump: 'They were right to do it'
					

Rep. Eric Swalwell, D-Calif., reacted to the revelation that an FBI agent involved in the "Crossfire Hurricane" Russia investigation "actively listened" for certain topics during a defensive briefing given to the Trump campaign in August 2016, saying "they were right to do it."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Lets compare populations.
> 
> US 330 million people. 148k deaths
> UK, France, Germany, Italy, Spain...324 million people. 148k deaths
> ...


What...?
You racist!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you have been shown ad nauseam why you are wrong, but of course, like always, you, yet again, refuse to accept reality.


You don't even know what ad nauseam means, putz.  You heard it on a television show and repeat it. 

Gavin Newsom needs to go... just like you idiot liberals out ruining every city you touch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't even know what ad nauseam means, putz.  You heard it on a television show and repeat it.
> 
> Gavin Newsom needs to go... just like you idiot liberals out ruining every city you touch.


You keep telling us elections have consequences. So what's your problem?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep telling us elections have consequences. So what's your problem?


California will be a total cesspool if libtards have their way.  One giant welfare state full of crime, illegals and everybody making $30k regardless of effort.  Just keep voting for your socialist leaders... that's all they give a shit about.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You keep telling us elections have consequences. So what's your problem?


*Wow......just Wow !*
*
For a Guy who claims he is smarter than me, you are quite the ignoramus.... 
and that's with the internet at his finger tips.....

California is a rigged system, literally..!

From ballot harvesting to all Democrats on the voting rolls due to 
the legislature making the " Two Highest " vote tallies in the final 
runoff.....

But I shouldn't have to point that out to you....you should include that *
*type of information in your rebuttal....If you were " Smart "....Ya Dumbass !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*IT'S THE ONLY WAY THEY CAN WIN ANYTHING....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Wow......just Wow !*
> 
> *For a Guy who claims he is smarter than me, you are quite the ignoramus....
> and that's with the internet at his finger tips.....
> ...


Less than a quarter of California voters are Republicans . . . and it really is no grand accomplishment being smarter than you.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

It’s all so interesting. That idiot Kudlow telling us there will be a “V-shape recovery.” Nobody will believe that but you stupid Trumpies...and you’ll still believe it when it doesn’t happen...that’s how dumb you are. 

This election will be a landslide and Dems will have the Senate too. Congrats on Trump...he was a joke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s all so interesting. That idiot Kudlow telling us there will be a “V-shape recovery.” Nobody will believe that but you stupid Trumpies...and you’ll still believe it when it doesn’t happen...that’s how dumb you are.
> 
> This election will be a landslide and Dems will have the Senate too. Congrats on Trump...he was a joke.











						The Prophecies of Q
					

American conspiracy theories are entering a dangerous new phase.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Prophecies of Q
> 
> 
> American conspiracy theories are entering a dangerous new phase.
> ...


The more the normal people hear about this (are Q people similar to those who believed in birtherism?), the fewer votes Trump gets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> The more the normal people hear about this (are Q people similar to those who believed in birtherism?), the fewer votes Trump gets.


Maybe if you put Dorothy’s ruby red slippers on and clicked your heels together it would make happen.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe if you put Dorothy’s ruby red slippers on and clicked your heels together it would make happen.


Already is. Relax and enjoy it...don’t be mad and try to pretend it’s not over. That will only make it harder on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Already is. Relax and enjoy it...don’t be mad and try to pretend it’s not over. That will only make it harder on you.


Don’t worry about me, I survived Obama and he brought us Trump.
Just think what a Biden and some unqualified angry black woman will do for us.
You misread last time and you are doing it again.
Wise up.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t worry about me, I survived Obama and he brought us Trump.
> Just think what a Biden and some unqualified angry black woman will do for us.
> You misread last time and you are doing it again.
> Wise up.


Nobody wants Trump anymore. He’s incompetent.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Less than a quarter of California voters are Republicans . . . and it really is no grand accomplishment being smarter than you.


*YOU ARE NOT SMARTER THAN ANYONE ON THIS FORUM....NO ONE.....!

YOU REGURGITATE EXACTLY WHAT IS SENT YOU ON DEMAND WHEN 
THEY* *WIGGLE THAT HAND UP YOUR ASS....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Less than a quarter of California voters are Republicans . . . and it really is no grand accomplishment being smarter than you.


There's no pride in voting democrat, you fucking moron.  The world is full of losers that will live off handouts if you provide them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s all so interesting. That idiot Kudlow telling us there will be a “V-shape recovery.” Nobody will believe that but you stupid Trumpies...and you’ll still believe it when it doesn’t happen...that’s how dumb you are.
> 
> This election will be a landslide and Dems will have the Senate too. Congrats on Trump...he was a joke.


OOOHHHH... the proverbial "landslide" prediction.  Where have I heard that before, Meth?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody wants Trump anymore. He’s incompetent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There's no pride in voting democrat, you fucking moron.  The world is full of losers that will live off handouts if you provide them.


What are they giving me?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are they giving me?


Nothing... because you didn't win.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nothing... because you didn't win.


But we have a Democrat as governor, what is he giving away? . . . and what is Biden promising?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But we have a Democrat as governor, what is he giving away? . . . and what is Biden promising?


*Everything the CRIMINAL Governor is Giving away...!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everything the CRIMINAL Governor is Giving away...!!!*


I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But we have a Democrat as governor, what is he giving away? . . . and what is Biden promising?


Here's one of Gavin's give aways...

California is the first U.S. state to provide taxpayer-funded health coverage to those illegally present in the United States, ages 19 to 25. The health care is being provided through Medi-Cal, which raises issues of concern to California taxpayers.

Biden's tax plan:
According to the Tax Foundation General Equilibrium Model, Biden’s tax plan would reduce the economy’s size by 1.51 percent in the long run. The plan would shrink the capital stock by 3.23 percent and reduce the overall wage rate by 0.98 percent, leading to 585,000 fewer full-time equivalent jobs.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's one of Gavin's give aways...
> 
> California is the first U.S. state to provide taxpayer-funded health coverage to those illegally present in the United States, ages 19 to 25. The health care is being provided through Medi-Cal, which raises issues of concern to California taxpayers.
> 
> ...











						Board | Tax Foundation
					

Improving Lives Through Smart Tax Policy




					taxfoundation.org


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Board | Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> Improving Lives Through Smart Tax Policy
> ...


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everything the CRIMINAL Governor is Giving away...!!!*


And what's that?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work to
> take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what's that?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)

nononono said:


>


 “I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work at the @WhiteHouse to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities. #BeBest”  —- Melania Trump


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work at the @WhiteHouse to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities. #BeBest”  —- Melania Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “I encourage everyone who chooses to be negative & question my work at the @WhiteHouse to take time and contribute something good & productive in their own communities. #BeBest”  —- Melania Trump


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8331


What is her work in the White House again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What is her work in the White House again?


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What is her work in the White House again?


"Be Best" or "I don't care do u?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8336
> Who cares?


At least get the quote right, it's, "I don't care do u?" and those heels are medieval torture devices.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What is her work in the White House again?


*NONE OF YOUR F@#KING BUSINESS.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Is fat jerry an asshole of what?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8331


Why is it she completely ignores the reality of her husband, acting, basically, as if he doesn't even exist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8359


Yes that does mock trump and his cult for being racist, ignorant and childish, well done!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes that does mock trump and his cult for being racist, ignorant and childish, well done!


Trump hasn't been running around pretending to be an Indian in order to get positions reserved for minorities.

And for AOC? She is not too bright to begin with.

And I think Pelosi summed it up best when she said regarding AOCs win: "But those are districts that are solidly Democratic. This glass of water would win with a D next to its name in those districts," she said, picking up the water at her table.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2020)

Speaking of not too bright...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226260859211776

At this point, does one laugh or cry at this poor older man’s decline?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Speaking of not too bright...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226260859211776
> ...



*What's " Heels Up Harris " been up to.....Hmmmm...?*
*





*
*Kind of " Odd " what is on Creepy Joe's list and being " telegraphed "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Trump hasn't been running around pretending to be an Indian in order to get positions reserved for minorities.
> 
> And for AOC? She is not too bright to begin with.
> 
> And I think Pelosi summed it up best when she said regarding AOCs win: "But those are districts that are solidly Democratic. This glass of water would win with a D next to its name in those districts," she said, picking up the water at her table.


trump and his father claimed to be Irish (they are German) back in the day so as not to turn away any jews from buying properties. AOC beat out a long established incumbent and a t- party kook. You need to spend more time deciphering what Q wants you to do!


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347835, member: 1707"

trump and his father claimed to be Irish (they are German)
*Look below DICKWAD.....Scot/Irish and yes Very German....*

back in the day so as not to turn away any jews from buying properties.
*Horseshit....ya LIAR..!*

AOC beat out a long established incumbent and a t- party kook.
You need to spend more time deciphering what Q wants you to do!

/QUOTE


*You " Claimed " to be Smart...and look at yourself..!*


" Frederick *Trump* (born Friedrich *Trump*; 14 March 1869 – 30 May 1918)
was a *German*–American businessman and the patriarch of the *Trump* family.
Born in Kallstadt, in the Kingdom of Bavaria (now in Rhineland-Palatinate, *Germany*),
he immigrated to the United States at the age of 16 and started working as a barber. "
Born: 14 March 1869, Kallstadt
Died: 30 May 1918, Woodhaven
Nationality - German

Spouse: Elisabeth Christ
Born: October 10, 1880
Kallstadt, KIngdom of Bavaria, German Empire
Died: June 6, 1966 ( Aged 85 )
Manhasset, New York, United States
Nationality - German

Fred Trump was a prominent real estate developer in New York City.
He was the father of Donald _Trump_, the 45th president of the United States,
Frederick Christ _Trump_ (October 11, 1905 – June 25, 1999)
Born:  October 11, 1905, The Bronx, New York, NY
Died:  June 25, 1999, Long Island Jewish Medical Center, New York, NY 
Nationality - American

Spouse: Mary Anne MacLeod
Born: May 10, 1912
Tong, Lewis, Scotland
Died: Aug 7, 2000 ( Aged 88 )
Nationality:
Scottish/United Kingdom ( 1912 - 1942 )
United States ( 1942 - 2000 )




*You do step in a lot of shit don't you.....

Urine Idiot.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 347835, member: 1707"
> 
> trump and his father claimed to be Irish (they are German)
> *Look below DICKWAD.....Scot/Irish and yes Very German....*
> ...


There goes that lack of comprehension coupled with a bad case of disingenuous. You aren't good at reading are ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

Trump keeping it real.








						Trump to suburbanites: I just made sure that you don't need to worry about lower-income housing in your neighborhoods
					

NIMBY.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

I am glad we can now all agree that Obama was/is a piece of shit mistake.








						Trump Repeals Obama-Biden Rule: Suburbanites ‘Will No Longer Be’ ‘Hurt’ By ‘Low Income Housing’ Built In Neighborhoods | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Trump-supporting Democrat takes exception to MSNBC anchor's question in heated interview
					

Democratic Georgia Rep. Vernon Jones told MSNBC anchor Craig Melvin that he is “paid to shape a liberal narrative” during a heated interview on Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Speaking of not too bright...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226260859211776
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

Should of let the bastards drown.








						Feds Recover 14 Migrants, 82 Pounds of Meth from Capsized Smuggling Boat
					

Officials found three packages containing 82 pounds of methamphetamine in the water off the coast of San Diego, California.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

The NBA Just Got Caught In the Biggest Scandal of Their History, Players Told Not to Comment
					

NBA camps looking like Nazi Germany.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

So Herman Cain went to the Tulsa rally, then got sick and died from Covid?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump and his father claimed to be Irish (they are German) back in the day so as not to turn away any jews from buying properties. AOC beat out a long established incumbent and a t- party kook. You need to spend more time deciphering what Q wants you to do!


AOC?  There have been a lot of politically correct people selected, rather than the most qualified, and Pap Smear Joe's VP hunt is a prime example.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8406


That's the dumbest fucking thing you've ever posted.


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

We still don’t have testing figured out? 
How is this happening in America?
WTF is going on with our national leadership?
This guy is so on his way out, he’s given up campaigning and is now just whining and making excuses about why he’s gonna get beat so bad.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There goes that lack of comprehension coupled with a bad case of disingenuous. You aren't good at reading are ya?



*Hey " smart " man....tell the Forum what I got wrong....*
*You can and always do run around the outside of a statement, but
you never ever back up any thing you post with facts....

A " Union shop " education hasn't helped you fool anyone.....*
*Tell who ever is helping you with your posts to do some research....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey " smart " man....tell the Forum what I got wrong....*
> *You can and always do run around the outside of a statement, but
> you never ever back up any thing you post with facts....
> 
> ...


You had one job, dork.  Find the president’s medical expert’s alien DNA.  Get on with it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You had one job, dork.  Find the president’s medical expert’s alien DNA.  Get on with it.


*Restructure your response so it makes some sense....

Your DNA is Alien to the TRUTH.*


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Trump wants to ban Tik-Tok because of her.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump wants to ban Tik-Tok because of her.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289325861817090048


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> We still don’t have testing figured out?
> How is this happening in America?
> WTF is going on with our national leadership?
> This guy is so on his way out, he’s given up campaigning and is now just whining and making excuses about why he’s gonna get beat so bad.


It's pence time!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump wants to ban Tik-Tok because of her.


Are you sad about not being able to make videos that the Pentagon and our military have already banned because of the data China is gathering?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> We still don’t have testing figured out?
> How is this happening in America?
> WTF is going on with our national leadership?
> This guy is so on his way out, he’s given up campaigning and is now just whining and making excuses about why he’s gonna get beat so bad.


What part of testing do you not understand?


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

In a tweet Saturday evening, President Donald Trump warned Americans that “jobs will disappear!” if presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden is elected.

Millions of jobs have already disappeared during the economic downturn caused by the coronavirus crisis. In the second quarter, the U.S. economy shrank by 9.5%, a historically bad drop.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

From CNBC:

Some investors are placing bets that the stock market could have a massive sell-off following the election, and some analysts say it’s because of the fear of a Democrats winning the presidency and both houses of Congress....

Krosby said President Donald Trump is still viewed as a better steward of the economy, and therefore better for the market than former Vice President Joe Biden, who has said he would raise taxes on corporations. The RealClear Politics average of polls shows Biden ahead by 5.9 points...

Analysts at BCA Research said the stock market is underestimating how negative a Biden victory would be for investing. “If the Democrats gain control of the Senate alongside a Biden victory, as our Geopolitical Strategy Service projects, financial markets may have to begin discounting a future materially less friendly regulatory and tax policy,” the analysts note.

The Democrats would be negative for corporate profits and put pressure on margins with an expected tax hike, the BCA analysts said.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/02/some-investors-are-making-bets-on-an-election-sell-off-fearing-a-democratic-sweep.html


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> From CNBC:
> 
> Some investors are placing bets that the stock market could have a massive sell-off following the election, and some analysts say it’s because of the fear of a Democrats winning the presidency and both houses of Congress....
> 
> ...


There you go again, campaigning for Trump. It’s what you do. Trumpie.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Boy I’d like to be a fly on the wall at that hate fest when the media isn’t there...

Nominating conventions are traditionally meant to be media bonanzas, as political parties seek to leverage the attention the events draw to spread their message to as many voters as possible. If the GOP decision stands, it will mark the first party nominating convention in modern history to be closed to reporters.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Boy I’d like to be a fly on the wall at that hate fest when the media isn’t there...
> 
> Nominating conventions are traditionally meant to be media bonanzas, as political parties seek to leverage the attention the events draw to spread their message to as many voters as possible. If the GOP decision stands, it will mark the first party nominating convention in modern history to be closed to reporters.


If the GOP goes to a complete Zoom convention, the meeting screen will have about 2500 boxes.  Wide-screen monitor sales will be booming.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> There you go again, campaigning for Trump. It’s what you do. Trumpie.


Just quoting NBC news...ignorance is what you do


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just quoting NBC news...ignorance is what you do


Of course, stock market grew more under Obama, as you know.
But thanks for posting your pro-Trump views, as usual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Of course, stock market grew more under Obama, as you know.
> But thanks for posting your pro-Trump views, as usual.


Gee I thought they said the economic recovery from the great recession started in late January/early February 2017? Remember dizzy and his friends said they couldn't make a dime in the market for 8 years?


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump wants to ban Tik-Tok because of her.



*You are a DUMBASS...*

*She makes you look smart....*


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Makes sense that under this president, the best part of the space program has been given over to Elon Musk...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Makes sense that under this president, the best part of the space program has been given over to Elon Musk...


The space program was all but dead 'till private investors got it going again


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The space program was all but dead 'till private investors got it going again


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


His health care plan is perfect, just like his phone call.
This is fake news.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Makes sense that under this president, the *best part of the space program* has been given over to Elon Musk...


*Jim Bridenstine doesn't work for Elon Musk.....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> His health care plan is perfect, just like his phone call.
> This is fake news.


*You're still in line for a nut check under Obamacare...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're still in line for a nut check under Obamacare...*


Rachael needs a gynecological exam...


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


So no relevant rebuttal to this broken promise by Trump.  Shall we move to the next one?


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So no relevant rebuttal to this broken promise by Trump.  Shall we move to the next one?


Please do. The Trump people here; Lion, Outlaw, Ricky, etc., need to see more.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So no relevant rebuttal to this broken promise by Trump.  Shall we move to the next one?





messy said:


> Please do. The Trump people here; Lion, Outlaw, Ricky, etc., need to see more.


Sure. Invest $550 billion in infrastructure and create an infrastructure fund.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sure. Invest $550 billion in infrastructure and create an infrastructure fund.


Just give everybody a million dollar cash card that expires at the end of 2021.  Those who feel this is just to big a burden in a national debt kind of way can opt not to spend it.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

I love how the whiny little bitches on the right always cry about “lock her up” and such, when the ones that go to jail are always on their side. 
Too bad about the Trump Foundation...all those good deeds missed.

The Manhattan district attorney’s office suggested that President Donald Trump and his business were under investigation over bank and insurance fraud, according to court documents filed Monday.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I love how the whiny little bitches on the right always cry about “lock her up” and such, when the ones that go to jail are always on their side.
> Too bad about the Trump Foundation...all those good deeds missed.
> 
> The Manhattan district attorney’s office suggested that President Donald Trump and his business were under investigation over bank and insurance fraud, according to court documents filed Monday.


That should not be a surprise to anyone, even the most ardent trumpists, but t's crack legal defense team managed to get it made a part of the official court record.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sure. Invest $550 billion in infrastructure and create an infrastructure fund.


Funny you should mention that.
Trump talked about infrastructure rebuilding when first elected.
McConnell promptly told him that “it’s not a priority” and he never mentioned it again.
His people don’t understand the value (even though he apparently did), so he’s never mentioned it again.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I love how the whiny little bitches on the right always cry about “lock her up” and such, when the ones that go to jail are always on their side.
> Too bad about the Trump Foundation...all those good deeds missed.
> 
> The Manhattan district attorney’s office suggested that President Donald Trump and his business were under investigation over bank and insurance fraud, according to court documents filed Monday.


Investigating Hillary Clinton is the next broken promise, but we’re getting ahead of ourselves.  Let’s wait for the usual gang of idiots to expose their hypocrisy first.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sure. Invest $550 billion in infrastructure and create an infrastructure fund.


Funny you should mention that.
Trump talked about infrastructure rebuilding when first elected.
McConnell promptly told him that “it’s not a priority” and he never mentioned it again.
His people don’t understand the value (even though he apparently did) of infrastructure, so I guess he didn’t want to fight for it.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Investigating Hillary Clinton is the next broken promise, but we’re getting ahead of ourselves.  Let’s wait for the usual gang of idiots to expose their hypocrisy first.


Yeah she’s definitely going to jail.
I mean, just look at what she did both before she was president and during.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> Trump talked about infrastructure rebuilding when first elected.
> McConnell promptly told him that “it’s not a priority” and he never mentioned it again.
> His people don’t understand the value (even though he apparently did) of infrastructure, so I guess he didn’t want to fight for it.


I thought Obama fixed all the infrastructure?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought Obama fixed all the infrastructure?


Yeah, he backfilled public employee union pensions.
Shovel ready.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 4, 2020)

Both Joe and Dick have now weighed in with non-responsive ad hominems, therefore we now have consensus that Trump broke his infrastructure promise to the American people. 

Next broken promise, “appoint a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton”.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 350032, member: 2987"

Both Joe and Dick have now weighed in with non-responsive ad hominems, 
therefore we now have consensus that Trump broke his infrastructure 
promise to the American people.
*As usual....Your consensus is wrong.*

Next broken promise, “appoint a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton”.
*Try some " Other " news sources besides Jake " The Flake " Tapper 
and Chris " I'll Lie for Andy " Cuomo..*

/QUOTE


*Durham ...Bash and a stealth few unknowns....*

*08,06,2020........with some luck !*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 350032, member: 2987"
> 
> Both Joe and Dick have now weighed in with non-responsive ad hominems,
> therefore we now have consensus that Trump broke his infrastructure
> ...


So nothing from the village idiot as well.  Three and a half years to appoint a special prosecutor.  Never happened.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So nothing from the village idiot as well.  Three and a half years to appoint a special prosecutor.  Never happened.


*The " Village Idiot " Tony Clifton who cross dresses as a Nurse aka " Bob ".....*

*Bob...read some real news...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2020)

“Oh, so you’re saying you hope she doesn’t die in jail?”

“But all it is, is her boyfriend died. He died in jail. Was he killed? Was it suicide? I do. I wish her well.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, he backfilled public employee union pensions.
> Shovel ready.


Lying mother fucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Oh, so you’re saying you hope she doesn’t die in jail?”
> 
> “But all it is, is her boyfriend died. He died in jail. Was he killed? Was it suicide? I do. I wish her well.”


"It is what it is." A quote that will live in infamy . . . and be broadcast on a loop for the next the next 3 months.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 4, 2020)

Jesus Christ on a pogo stick, how do you watch this and think "yeah, that's the guy I want for another 4 years".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Jesus Christ on a pogo stick, how do you watch this and think "yeah, that's the guy I want for another 4 years".


Sadly the alternative is no better....


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lying mother fucker.


It is what it is


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2020)

Biden Says He Can't Wait To Find Out Who He Picked For VP
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—According to sources in the Biden campaign, the presidential candidate is on pins and needles waiting to see who it is he picked to run for vice president on his ticket.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2020)

"For the sake of our constitutional republic, he must lose, and lose badly. Yet that should be just a start: We should only honor former presidents who uphold and sustain our nation’s enduring democratic values. There should be no schools, bridges or statues devoted to Trump. His name should live in infamy, and he should be remembered, if at all, for precisely what he was — not a president, but a blundering cheat.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "For the sake of our constitutional republic, he must lose, and lose badly. Yet that should be just a start: We should only honor former presidents who uphold and sustain our nation’s enduring democratic values. There should be no schools, bridges or statues devoted to Trump. His name should live in infamy, and he should be remembered, if at all, for precisely what he was — not a president, but a blundering cheat.”


Is that your quote or someone else's, 'tard?


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is that your quote or someone else's, 'tard?


Is your keyboard broken?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Is your keyboard broken?


Like your spirit?


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

I can see why everyone is upset about t calling the Beirut explosion yesterday a bomb attack.  It was obvious from the cellphone soundtrack that the first bangs were from rifles and the rest from handguns.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

Fake editing of t-vs-t interview --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290830950851653640


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

2,700 pounds of ammonia nitrate that was apparently confiscated and stored for the last 6 years...
Hmm...
Kaboom!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 2,700 pounds of ammonia nitrate that was apparently confiscated and stored for the last 6 years...
> Hmm...
> Kaboom!











						What Just Blew Up In Beirut? - bellingcat
					

Shortly before 6 PM Beirut time reports began flooding Twitter of a fire and a series of explosions in Beirut. It rapidly became evident that event was far more than a small industrial fire. Shortly after, videos and images of a vast explosion flooded onto social media. The video below is a...




					www.bellingcat.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Jesus Christ on a pogo stick, how do you watch this and think "yeah, that's the guy I want for another 4 years".



*Because Urine Idiot.....Knotontheface....Urine idiot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Sally Yates Says Comey Went ‘Rogue’ By Setting Up Michael Flynn Interview
					

Former Deputy Attorney General Sally Yates spared little criticism for James Comey in a Senate Judiciary Committee hearing on Wednesday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

espola said:


> I can see why everyone is upset about t calling the Beirut explosion yesterday a bomb attack.  It was obvious from the cellphone soundtrack that the first bangs were from rifles and the rest from handguns.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758095265015777


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Poll: 83% of Voters Don't Like Obama Neighborhood Diversity Rule
					

Rasmussen Reports found that 83 percent of poll respondents said the federal government should not play a role in deciding where people live.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

We don’t need to stinking illegals.








						Mississippi poultry plant managers charged in 2019 immigration raid
					

Executives at two Mississippi poultry processing plants were charged in federal court Thursday with harboring hundreds of illegal immigrants.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We don’t need to stinking illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one else wants those jobs at the wage rate offered, period. Same with most farm work and service industry. Cheap labor has always fueled America ever since the slave days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one else wants those jobs at the wage rate offered, period. Same with most farm work and service industry. Cheap labor has always fueled America ever since the slave days.


Who would mow your lawn if there were no illegals?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who would mow your lawn if there were no illegals?


The question I have to ask you Sheriff is this. 

What the hell are you doing on the soccer forum at 4:35 in the morning?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one else wants those jobs at the wage rate offered, period. Same with most farm work and service industry. Cheap labor has always fueled America ever since the slave days.


I thought the slaves worked for free, dipshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Jesus Christ on a pogo stick, how do you watch this and think "yeah, that's the guy I want for another 4 years".


Because the guy he's running against thinks he's campaigning for the senate and can't finish a coherent sentence.

Jesus Christ on a motor scooter... how do you know that and think, "yeah, Pap Smear Joe is the best the demotards can offer."


----------



## notintheface (Aug 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because the guy he's running against thinks he's campaigning for the senate and can't finish a coherent sentence.
> 
> Jesus Christ on a motor scooter... how do you know that and think, "yeah, Pap Smear Joe is the best the demotards can offer."


Bless your heart, you're trying so hard. "Pap Smear Joe". Your kids must be so proud of their father.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Bless your heart, you're trying so hard. "Pap Smear Joe". Your kids must be so proud of their father.


My kids?  I'm not the guy giving forcible gynecological exams to ladies in the office.  That's YOUR boy Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The question I have to ask you Sheriff is this.
> 
> What the hell are you doing on the soccer forum at 4:35 in the morning?


I have issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

WATCH: Trump Showcases The Media’s Left-Wing Bias As He Picks Apart Reporter | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Trump Says ‘We Are Going A Different Way’ As Coronavirus Relief Deal Fails To Materialize | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who would mow your lawn if there were no illegals?


I still mow my own, and my wife picks up the dog poop.
She's legal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still mow my own, and my wife picks up the dog poop.
> She's legal.


That’s what I was trying to get dummy to say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Angel Mom: Democrats 'Protect' Illegal Aliens over Americans Like Sarah
					

Michelle Root said that Democrats "protect" illegal aliens over Americans killed by illegal aliens, such as daughter Sarah.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still mow my own, and my wife picks up the dog poop.
> She's legal.


When you gonna tell her about you being racist and all....?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I thought the slaves worked for free, dipshit.


You think that because as an ignorant fool you never consider the whole scope of things. Remember, "THINK it's the patriotic thing to do!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think that because as an ignorant fool you never consider the whole scope of things. Remember, "THINK it's the patriotic thing to do!"


Well, I remember it was black people selling other black people to whites.  But to nobody's surprise... blacks won't take the blame for that, either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Wallace Won't Let Pelosi Forget Congress Failed to Compromise on a Coronavirus Relief Package
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wallace Won't Let Pelosi Forget Congress Failed to Compromise on a Coronavirus Relief Package
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...


Hard to believe Chris Wallace took Noon Drunk Nancy to task.
Good for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

REPORT: Canadians ‘Doing Damage’ To American Cars, Want Immigration Restricted Amid Coronavirus Concerns | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone heard from espola?








						Central California Task Force Nabs 34 Online Predators In Operation Covid Chatdown
					

A coalition of law enforcement agencies recently arrested 34 alleged sexual predators for attempting to seduce minor children.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

The Silent Majority, Silent No More In Seattle: Thousands Come Out to Back the Police, Antifa Tries to Cause Trouble
					

Silent no more...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Cocksuckers








						New FBI Document Released by Senate Judiciary Comm Shows FBI -- AND Mueller -- Deliberately Misled Senate About Steele Memos (UPDATED)
					

FBI Internal "Talking Points" memo described plan to mislead Senate Intelligence Committee about reliability of sources for Steele memos




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hard to believe Chris Wallace took Noon Drunk Nancy to task.
> Good for him.


Is that what they told you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Trump Trolls NYT After They Claim White House Asked About Adding Another President To Mount Rushmore | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Is that what they told you?


"They"?
Are you hearing voices....again?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "They"?
> Are you hearing voices....again?



No.  Ricky is.

Read it again, this time with comprehension mode turned on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> No.  Ricky is.
> 
> Read it again, this time with comprehension mode turned on.


You read it again, this time with sarcasm mode turned on.

Did you watch Wallace and the wicked witch of the north?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

CNN media analyst: Does the Left even have an anti-Trump media outlet?
					

Let's take a trip down Memory Lane ...




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

School Teacher: We Don't Want You to Know the Radical Stuff We've Been Teaching Your Kids
					

As public schools move classes online this fall, some teachers are worried that parents will find out about the radical agenda theyve been pushing for years.




					townhall.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Bless your heart, you're trying so hard. "Pap Smear Joe". Your kids must be so proud of their father.



*You are an Embarrassment.......Hang your head in shame and pull a 
mask over your complete head.....! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Breaking: Trump brokers deal for UAE recognition of Israel; Update: UAE says "roadmap"
					

Leverage.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

AG Barr on DOJ's Russian Collusion Origins Probe: A New 'Development' Will Drop Today
					

With the 2020 election revving up, COVID still being treated as the only pathogen to ever impact humanity, Kamala Harris being picked as Joe Biden's running mate, and the debate




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Joe Biden Tries to Take Credit for Trump Brokered Peace Deal as Rashida Tlaib Yells At Clouds
					

Fact-check: The Obama administration had nothing to do with this deal.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Susan Rice: Trump Sends Troops Into Major Cities 'to Attack Peaceful Protesters'
					

Oh, brother...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Breaking: Trump brokers deal for UAE recognition of Israel; Update: UAE says "roadmap"
> 
> 
> Leverage.
> ...


Notice how little press that got? 

Also a couple of other gulf states are going to follow along. 

So the Arab states who have long despised Israel are starting to move along. And Trump was part of that. 

Over the decades the US and other countries have tried to get these various countries to get along with each other. Now some dominoes are starting to fall....and the press is basically silent. Says a lot about their agenda.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Notice how little press that got?
> 
> Also a couple of other gulf states are going to follow along.
> 
> ...


Yes, the brown shirts aren’t happy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

All you mother fuckers read, but I am sure you already knew.








						FBI lawyer to plead guilty to doctoring email used to justify surveillance of Carter Page
					

"viva le resistance"




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Elections have consequences bitches.


Hat tip desert hound,








						Breaking:  9th Circuit Rules California Magazine Ban Unconstitutional
					

In a stunning defeat for California Attorney General Xavier Becerra, the U.S. 9th District Court of Appeals has affirmed U.S. Superior Court decision that California’s High Capacity Magazine Ban viol...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

I wonder if this crook rolled over on the higher ups?









						Trump suggests Clinesmith guilty plea 'just the beginning' of Durham probe fallout
					

President Trump said Friday the news that former FBI attorney Kevin Clinesmith will plead guilty to making a false statement is "just the beginning" of the fallout from U.S. Attorney John Durham's review of the Russia investigation.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Another Hollywood pussy running his mouth instead of his checkbook.  Sounds like the little boy with a girl's name needs an ass whipping.









						Ashton Kutcher calls out President Trump after derecho: "Where is the federal relief for Iowa?"
					

Kutcher demanded Trump and Vice President Pence "do something" after deadly derecho.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

So much for the great, beyond reproach special ed council.

Durham Target Kevin Clinesmith Wasn’t Working for Who You Think When He Forged That Email To Spy on Carter Page
Posted at 9:00 pm on August 14, 2020 by Michael Thau
  Share    Tweet
AP featured image
(AP Photo/Susan Walsh)


One important fact getting overlooked in all the discussion of whether FBI Attorney Kevin Clinesmith’s guilty plea represents the sacrifice of a minor criminal so the ringleaders can escape justice or the beginning of the end for those who were running the show is exactly whose show Clinesmith was a part of when the crime he’s admitted committing occurred.

You see, Clinesmith wasn’t working for James Comey when he altered that CIA email inconveniently identifying Trump’s onetime foreign policy advisor Carter Page as a trusted source. He was working for Robert Mueller’s Independent Counsel’s office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Donald Trump Accepts Raucous Endorsement from New York City Police Union
					

The New York City Police Benevolent Association endorsed President Donald Trump on Friday, a union representing 24,000 police officers.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

What’s this dude’s problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

California Democrats propose a wealth tax which taxes you even after you leave the state
					

"We must consider revenue generation."




					hotair.com


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

I love winning.
Looks from everything I see that Biden/Harris is doing really good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

messy said:


> I love winning.
> Looks from everything I see that Biden/Harris is doing really good.


Wake up, your dreaming again.


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wake up, your dreaming again.


You mean reading? That 41-44 number for your guy doesn’t seem to increase, does it?
And the country isn’t doing so good, is it?
So maybe you’re the one who’s dreaming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

messy said:


> You mean reading? That 41-44 number for your guy doesn’t seem to increase, does it?
> And the country isn’t doing so good, is it?
> So maybe you’re the one who’s dreaming.


Have you seen Biden and the bitch?
You know it’s just a matter of time before he steps in it and she is the flip flop queen, ask her anything and she will either agree or say what you want to here, just like the whore she is.
Come on man!


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen Biden and the bitch?
> You know it’s just a matter of time before he steps in it and she is the flip flop queen, ask her anything and she will either agree or say what you want to here, just like the whore she is.
> Come on man!


Thank you for honestly demonstrating the level of thought you have given to this matter of national importance.


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8657



*Priceless.....!!!!!!*


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen Biden and the bitch?
> You know it’s just a matter of time before he steps in it and she is the flip flop queen, ask her anything and she will either agree or say what you want to here, just like the whore she is.
> Come on man!


I assume that it won’t tighten up but the race will actually widen.
The Biden/Harris team is too strong and the nation is in a very bad way...except for the wealthy, but half of them want Biden regardless.
He didn’t MAGA, sorry.


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 15, 2020)

Holy fuck, going golfing on the day your brother dies. What the everloving fuck.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 15, 2020)

Allow me to do my best nononono impression:

*He actually murdered his own brother....!

Just for the sympathy that he would get.......!

Donald " Murderer " Trump .... will do anything to be re-elected....!*

*Because he knows he's going to jail once he's out of office....!

REPUBLICANS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

*Original 10/26/2017: *In a major speech today, President Trump declared the opioid crisis in America a public health emergency. By designating it a federal "emergency," Trump could free up considerable resources to help people and communities fight addiction; it is a powerful official acknowledgement of an epidemic that killed more than 59,000 people last year.

But the issue of addiction is also a deeply personal one for Trump. His older brother Freddy suffered from alcoholism, and died in 1981 at the young age of 43.

The President spoke about his brother's struggles with addiction during today's speech, and it's not the first time he's shared his brother's story publicly. Trump has said in the past that Freddy's death had a "tremendous impact" on him. Perhaps most notably, he does not drink alcohol, do drugs, or smoke cigarettes, avoiding these vices because of his brother's alcoholism.

"He had a profound impact on my life, because you never know where you're going to end up," Trump said. "I've known so many people that were so strong and so powerful [yet] they were unable to stop drinking."

“[Fred] was a great guy, a handsome person. He was the life of the party. He was a fantastic guy, but he got stuck on alcohol,” Trump said of his brother.

“And it had a profound impact and ultimately [he] became an alcoholic and died of alcoholism. He would tell me, ‘Don’t drink ever.’ He understood the problem that he had and that it was a very hard problem.”

entire article:




__





						How Donald Trump's Brother Fred Jr. Shaped the President's Views on Addiction
					

Freddy's daughter, Mary Trump, is publishing a tell-all about their family.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Notice how little press that got?
> 
> Also a couple of other gulf states are going to follow along.
> 
> ...


The agreement was all over the news. trumps lie about being involved not so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

WaPo's Obituaries for an ISIS Leader and Robert Trump Have Glaring Differences
					

Wow




					townhall.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The agreement was all over the news. trumps lie about being involved not so much.


What do you consider "all over the news"?


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you consider "all over the news"?


What do you consider "how little press it got"?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

espola said:


> What do you consider "how little press it got"?


Very few stories in the major outlets. And virtually no analysis how this changes the nature of much of what is going on in the middle east. The deal has gotten support from other gulf states along with Egypt and Jordan. 

It really is a breakthrough. Up until now only 2 states in that region have recognized Israel. 

It is a major news story. And a major good news story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you consider "all over the news"?


SD paper, SD news, CNN, LA Times, KPBS, NHK, Al Jazerra, Israeli Times, BBC, etc etc. Not much mention of any involvement on trumps part.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Very few stories in the major outlets. And virtually no analysis how this changes the nature of much of what is going on in the middle east. The deal has gotten support from other gulf states along with Egypt and Jordan.
> 
> It really is a breakthrough. Up until now only 2 states in that region have recognized Israel.
> 
> It is a major news story. And a major good news story.


The facts were widely reported.  You may be disappointed that your opinions were not.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


That says so much about the phonies, doesn't it?


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WaPo's Obituaries for an ISIS Leader and Robert Trump Have Glaring Differences
> 
> 
> Wow
> ...


I thought the President golfing yesterday was a nice touch.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8655


You don't really think that guy wins, do you? Wake up...that ain't America.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8661



*President Trump didn't kill anybody.....*
*
You and your Criminal Democrat Party in conjunction with the CCP
killed 165,074 American Citizens ( At least that what the manufactured numbers indicate )......*
*I could be less....Now ain't that a twist ...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> I thought the President golfing yesterday was a nice touch.


*You should stop manipulating yourself while posting....it shows.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> That says so much about the phonies, doesn't it?


Hypocrites and naive fools. trump must get a good laugh thinking about his supporters. He now realizes all that time he was trying to cater to the wealthy with failed business after failed business he should been going low brow! They don’t have a lot of money but there are way more of them then those rich folks that have always laughed at him.


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

“From golden showers in a sex club in Vegas, to tax fraud, to deals with corrupt officials from the former Soviet Union, to catch and kill conspiracies to silence Trump’s clandestine lovers, I wasn’t just a witness to the president’s rise—I was an active and eager participant,” Cohen wrote.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

espola said:


> What do you consider "how little press it got"?


Ask the person who made the post.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> SD paper, SD news, CNN, LA Times, KPBS, NHK, Al Jazerra, Israeli Times, BBC, etc etc. Not much mention of any involvement on trumps part.


You watch and read all those sources...good for you.
Can you site any of the stories?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

https://www.snopes.com/tachyon/2013/08/mencken-1.jpg


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You watch and read all those sources...good for you.
> Can you site any of the stories?


Do you mean “cite?” We know that education is not your strong suit.
Who said this? “I love the poorly educated!”


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

__





						Why Do Most Countries Ban Mail-In Ballots?: They Have Seen Massive Vote Fraud Problems by John R. Lott :: SSRN
					

Thirty-seven states have so far changed their mail-in voting procedures this year in response to the Coronavirus. Despite frequent claims that President Trump’s



					poseidon01.ssrn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you mean “cite?” We know that education is not your strong suit.
> Who said this? “I love the poorly educated!”


You arrogant little bitch
If spelling is all you got, you got shit...
I'm asking for a web site where I can read what he's claiming...
Seems redundant to ask him to cite a site


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You arrogant little bitch
> If spelling is all you got, you got shit...
> I'm asking for a web site where I can read what he's claiming...
> Seems redundant to ask him to cite a site


That would have been poetic.  You would have been better off with "just a typo" or "damned autocorrect".


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 352891, member: 3299"

“From golden showers in a sex club in Vegas
*I'll be damned....once again you lie without thinking....Your " Party " said it happened in Russia...*

 to tax fraud,
*Absolute LIES...but go ahead with your lunacy.*

 to deals with corrupt officials from the former Soviet Union, 
*Oh...you mean Hillary Clinton and her " Lackey " Mueller.....!*


to catch and kill conspiracies to silence Trump’s clandestine lovers,
*You mean " Heels Up " and her multiple affairs with Married men until she 
married a " White " man....Now it all on the " Down Low " ...Just ask Barry...!*


 I wasn’t just a witness to the president’s rise—I was an active and eager participant,” Cohen wrote.
*Yes he was....they paid Stormy to go away with her LIES....!*


/QUOTE


*Poor Poor " Messy ".....shows up at the Baseball fields with a Hockey Glove....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You arrogant little bitch
> If spelling is all you got, you got shit...
> I'm asking for a web site where I can read what he's claiming...
> Seems redundant to ask him to cite a site


The norm has been citation please, and no google it yourself you lazy turd.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The norm has been citation please, and no google it yourself you lazy turd.


*YOU*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Ninth Circus Court No More? Trump-McConnell’s Judges Have Made Huge Differences Everywhere
					

The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals – the nation’s largest Appeals court – has long been a judicial joke.  A Leftist clown show that routinely made up law – rather than adhering it....




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 19, 2020)

The stench of racists here is a little less pungent today.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The stench of racists here is a little less pungent today.


*You should take a bath more often....you're " Mental " disposition is 
oooozing from your pores....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The stench of racists here is a little less pungent today.


Maybe your wife showered?


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = KKK*
*DEMOCRATS = COUP
DEMOCRATS = RACISTS*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS







Picture/Crude Cartoon from 1869 depicting Whites
being hung for supporting the FREEDOM of Slaves
in Ohio.....

Of note:
Look at the animal depicted with the KKK embolden 
on it's side...." A Donkey " = DEMOCRATS....
Pretty sick Political Party Roots displayed there...

Same as it ever was...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = KKK*
> *DEMOCRATS = COUP
> DEMOCRATS = RACISTS*
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> ...


What happened to all those Dixiecrats? Did they all move out of the south or just change parties to one more suited to their racial agenda?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> That would have been poetic.  You would have been better off with "just a typo" or "damned autocorrect".


Why lie you fuck faced idiot....because you make claims and can't cite or site them, ie. Robert E. Lee and his orders that you dreamed up...

Here's an example for you Magoo...
Biden is known plagiarist....here's the site:








						Joe Biden's Plagiarism Is a Danger to America
					

The Democratic presidential nominee has never escaped his plagiarist past.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Have a great day Magoo, wash your hands, keep your face covered...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why lie you fuck faced idiot....because you make claims and can't cite or site them, ie. Robert E. Lee and his orders that you dreamed up...
> 
> Here's an example for you Magoo...
> Biden is known plagiarist....here's the site:
> ...


I didn't dream those orders up.  They were passed as official policy by the Confederate Congres and signed by Jefferson Davis.  Massa Robert was just passing orders down the chain of command.   I am old enough that I have met people who knew the mantra "War of Northern Aggression" and were pretty well schooled on when to utter it in order to be the most offensive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> I didn't dream those orders up.  They were passed as official policy by the Confederate Congres and signed by Jefferson Davis.  Massa Robert was just passing orders down the chain of command.   I am old enough that I have met people who knew the mantra "War of Northern Aggression" and were pretty well schooled on when to utter it in order to be the most offensive.


He backs trump 110% you know he’ll back the confederacy with the same gusto.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why lie you fuck faced idiot....because you make claims and can't cite or site them, ie. Robert E. Lee and his orders that you dreamed up...
> 
> Here's an example for you Magoo...
> Biden is known plagiarist....here's the site:
> ...


LOL,  You post an opinion piece written by Boris Epshreyn?   Who is Boris Epshteyn...hmmmm....


Boris Epshteyn is the strategic advisor for coalitions on President Donald Trump's 2020 re-election campaign. He previously served in the White House as special assistant to the president and assistant communications director for surrogate operations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL,  You post an opinion piece written by Boris Epshreyn?   Who is Boris Epshteyn...hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Boris Epshteyn is the strategic advisor for coalitions on President Donald Trump's 2020 re-election campaign. He previously served in the White House as special assistant to the president and assistant communications director for surrogate operations.


Lying eyes is just a confused, gullible, angry old fool!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

. . . and now Bannon? Hilarious, the, “I only hire the best”, “law and order” clown sure surrounds himself with 3rd rate criminals.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and now Bannon? Hilarious, the, “I only hire the best”, “law and order” clown sure surrounds himself with 3rd rate criminals.


Maybe we should cut Bannon some slack in this case.  He and his buddies only stole from t supporters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Maybe we should cut Bannon some slack in this case.  He and his buddies only stole from t supporters.


True but t-supporters are Americans and after they have been deprogrammed they will most likely go back to leading semi-normal, semi-productive lives, at least as much as could be expected from a group like that. I hate to see anyone get conned and ripped off, especially those with the limited mental capacity trumpist display. That’s why I come in here to try to help their recovery process . . . I’m a giver. The first step is they have to admit they have a problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

New polls: Trump tied with Biden in Minnesota, statistically tied in Pennsylvania
					

Tightening.




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New polls: Trump tied with Biden in Minnesota, statistically tied in Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> Tightening.
> ...


Keep the hope alive.


----------



## messy (Aug 21, 2020)

“what makes this case so revealing is that it shows the contempt with which Bannon views his own supporters, views the people who were supporting the wall.”

Safe space here, which of you gave Bannon your money?


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What happened to all those Dixiecrats? Did they all move out of the south or just change parties to one more suited to their racial agenda?


*Your little twist of history doesn't work when the TRUTH is out
in the open now does it.....

DEMOCRATS = KKK*
*DEMOCRATS = COUP
DEMOCRATS = RACISTS
DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Imtired (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep the hope alive.


So when polls are in Biden‘s favor Trump supporters scream “Yeah, but look at 2016! Pollsters were wrong!!”  But when a poll gives the slightest hint of hope for Trump, Trump supporters blast it all over social media as gospel.  

All I know is the more Trump talks the worse his poll numbers are.  People are tired of Trump’s shtick.  I suspect even many of his supporters are tired of Trump’s worn-out routine of childish name calling, oft trot out conspiracy theories, whiny victimization (“the media is mean to me!”), etc.  It has to be exhausting to constantly defend the indefensible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> All I know is the more Trump talks the worse his poll numbers are.  People are tired of Trump’s shtick.


You people maybe.

Yes, you should be tired of a politician actually attempting to fulfill his campaign promises.
Let’s see how you many backflips your leaders do in the next few months, that is if willie’s bitch can get off of her back.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people maybe.
> 
> Yes, you should be tired of a politician actually attempting to fulfill his campaign promises.
> Let’s see how you many backflips your leaders do in the next few months, that is if willie’s bitch can get off of her back.


T had his chance at instituting a life-time dictatorship back in February and March - he could have sealed the borders, taken over the manufacture and distribution of PPE and ventilators, and enforced disciplined health measures with tactics difficult to distinguish from martial law.  But he didn't - some moron whispered in his ear that the whole thing would blow over with only 15 deaths nationwide, and that he should ignore those "experts" who had a record of making him look like a fool.  Most of the country would have howled in protest, but that would have been overcome by popular sentiment when the people saw how much better we were doing than other countries.  Thus, he blew his chance and now he is scrambling, hoping not to be seen as the criminal lunatic historians had already reserved for his description in Wikipedia


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m just dying to know which of you suckers donated to Bannon’s wall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just dying to know which of you suckers donated to Bannon’s wall.


I doubt any of these buffoons has cab fare no less any disposable income.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Maybe we should cut Bannon some slack in this case.  He and his buddies only stole from t supporters.



*Bannon didn't steal.....*
*You STEAL and LIE about it....! 
You forget about the GOLFBALLS you stole from the GOLFCOURSE...!
Audrey Strauss will go to jail for what she's done.....
Theft of character by manufactured charges for political/election influence.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I doubt any of these buffoons has cab fare no less any disposable income.


*Hey broke dick LIAR......what you state is what you possess...be happy your UNION pension
hasn't been raided yet.....cause that's all you got..!*


----------



## Imtired (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> “what makes this case so revealing is that it shows the contempt with which Bannon views his own supporters, views the people who were supporting the wall.”
> 
> Safe space here, which of you gave Bannon your money?


“How many Trumpers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?  None, Trump tells them it’s fixed and they just sit in the dark and applaud.”


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

__





						TikTok
					






					m.tiktok.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

All he wants to do is appeal to his base. He has no principles. None. None. And his base, I mean my God, if you were a religious person, you want to help people. Not do this.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just dying to know which of you suckers donated to Bannon’s wall.


T figured out an even better way - he used taxpayer money to promise to build a wall and then not do it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I doubt any of these buffoons has cab fare no less any disposable income.


Cab fare?
How old are you?
Are you listening to your record player?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> All he wants to do is appeal to his base. He has no principles. None. None. And his base, I mean my God, if you were a religious person, you want to help people. Not do this.





Nonononono said:


> All he wants to do is appeal to his base. He has no principles. None. None. And his base, I mean my God, if you were a religious person, you want to help people. Not do this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

espola said:


> T figured out an even better way - he used taxpayer money to promise to build a wall and then not do it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Get these cunts off of the street.








						Delaware police arrest 2 after video appears to show MAGA hat snatched from child
					

Two women have been arrested in Delaware in connection with a viral video that allegedly showed the suspects ripping up Trump signs and stealing a MAGA hat near the site of Democrat Joe Biden's acceptance speech Thursday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8764


3 miles...but that doesn’t include Bannon’s own wall that you suckers paid for...LOL!

On December 17, 2019, acting Commissioner of U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) Mark Morgan stated that 93 miles of barriers had been built during the Trump administration; according to CBP, at least 90 miles of that replaced existing structures.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

“We will immediately repeal and replace Obamacare...save $ and have much better healthcare!” —-  #MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> “We will immediately repeal and replace Obamacare...save $ and have much better healthcare!” —-  #MAGA


I guess he didn’t count on that commie McCain.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess he didn’t count on that commie McCain.


Did Rickie hand you the "commie" button on his way out?


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess he didn’t count on that commie McCain.


Huh? 3 miles of wall and “repeal and replace.”
Tell us about all the coal mines that reopened and all the factories that were brought back to the US.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8763


His goddamned tweet and lying, oh my God. I’m talking too freely, but you know. The change of stories. The lack of preparation. The lying. Holy shit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just dying to know which of you suckers donated to Bannon’s wall.


You're the only one here that's sucking.  Probably Ebola on the other side of the wall with eyes closed.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're the only one here that's sucking.  Probably Ebola on the other side of the wall with eyes closed.


As I check my notifications, it’s clear you have a chemical brain problem.
When you get tossed off of here, you will be used to it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> As I check my notifications, it’s clear you have a chemical brain problem.
> When you get tossed off of here, you will be used to it.


Report me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Report me.


Your dealing with a coward and a fraud....


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Report me.


I did.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your dealing with a coward and a fraud....


Smooches, pops. You and Outlaw are definitely birds of a feather.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> His goddamned tweet and lying, oh my God. I’m talking too freely, but you know. The change of stories. The lack of preparation. The lying. Holy shit.











						Trump dismisses secret audio of sister calling him ‘cruel': ‘Who cares?’
					

President Trump dismissed secret audio recordings released Saturday evening of his older sister Maryanne Trump Barry saying he has “no principles” and calling him "cruel."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> I did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Smooches, pops. You and Outlaw are definitely birds of a feather.


You're a punk and a coward......


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a punk and a coward......


You and “The Outlaw” are perfect soulmates. Did you meet on here? It’s really cute how you support him. It’s sort of like he’s you if you were willing to share your ugliest thoughts...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You and “The Outlaw” are perfect soulmates. Did you meet on here? It’s really cute how you support him. It’s sort of like he’s you if you were willing to share your ugliest thoughts...


Speaking of ugly, meth, has your wife shared her thoughts on Kamalatoe fellating the ugly, but honorable, Wild Willie to advance her career?  How about how Dementia Joe said woman are to believed, and Kamalatoe said she believes Joe's accuser, but now they're best buddies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your dealing with a coward and a fraud....


trump? or you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a punk and a coward......


You side with those types every time, trump included.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're a punk and a coward......


batshit crazy


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> batshit crazy


*Nah ......yur just a Big Fat Pussy that lives off of other *
*peoples accomplishments....

Now Now Fat Bob The Slob....don't cry and soil yur shorts...
*
*Look for the TRUTH and Grow a pair....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> batshit crazy





nononono said:


> *Nah ......yur just a Big Fat Pussy that lives off of other *
> *peoples accomplishments....
> 
> Now Now Fat Bob The Slob....don't cry and soil yur shorts...*
> ...


Sean Hannity’s opinion of Donald Trump: He’s “batshit crazy”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Herschel Walker: ‘I Have Seen Racism Up Close. I Know What It Is. And It Isn’t Donald Trump.’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2020)

*MAKE
AMERICA
GREAT
AGAIN
AGAIN*


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *MAKE
> AMERICA
> GREAT
> AGAIN
> AGAIN*



*DO YOU SUPPORT AMERICA OR THE ENEMY.....

Below is the Enemy assualting a reporter....!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298352487603286016*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DO YOU SUPPORT AMERICA OR THE ENEMY.....
> 
> Below is the Enemy assualting a reporter....!
> 
> ...


*MAKE
ASSUALTING
GREAT
AGAIN
AGAIN*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

What a bunch of dumb fucks you people are.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DO YOU SUPPORT AMERICA OR THE ENEMY.....
> 
> Below is the Enemy assualting a reporter....!
> 
> ...


REPUBLICANS = CRIMINALS



			https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2020/08/21/00/32196608-8648803-image-a-113_1597965006678.jpg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

President Trump holds naturalization ceremony at GOP convention, and MSNBC is melting down over it
					

'It's an abomination'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a bunch of dumb fucks you people are.
> View attachment 8799


Those kids are probably a touch beyond your maturity level but still an accurate portrayal thereof.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> REPUBLICANS = CRIMINALS
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2020/08/21/00/32196608-8648803-image-a-113_1597965006678.jpg



*Nice try meathead......*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Watch..


Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 8813



*That is just plain dumb.....*


----------



## Imtired (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> REPUBLICANS = CRIMINALS
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2020/08/21/00/32196608-8648803-image-a-113_1597965006678.jpg


Whoa...that looks like a man who does a LOT of drinking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those kids are probably a touch beyond your maturity level but still an accurate portrayal thereof.


How did you know I was talking about you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 8813


Is that the picture in your living room?


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 8813


That’s really funny.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

Very smart lady... but how does she expect anybody to refrain from diminishing Lion?





__





						Fox News
					

America is Watching.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Whoa...that looks like a man who does a LOT of drinking.


He looks happy though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


I guess she ain’t pro-life anymore, she’s just an ugly woman that needs to get laid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Beauty and elegance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Email From Rod Rosenstein Contradicts Robert Mueller's Testimony Before Congress -- Roger Stone Finds This Interesting
					

John Brennan, James Clapper, and now Robert Mueller are allowed to lie to Congress -- Roger Stone has questions about that.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

I really didn’t think I could love her any more, I stand corrected.
I hope it’s true.








						Melania 'refused to move to White House until the Obamas' toilet was replaced'
					

MELANIA Trump refused to move into the White House until a new toilet was installed in the Obamas’ former bedroom, according to a new book.  Picky Melania thought the livin…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Email From Rod Rosenstein Contradicts Robert Mueller's Testimony Before Congress -- Roger Stone Finds This Interesting
> 
> 
> John Brennan, James Clapper, and now Robert Mueller are allowed to lie to Congress -- Roger Stone has questions about that.
> ...


*Every time they ( DEMOCRATS ) get caught without fail a Riot starts, a " Black " man gets shot, *
*a mass shooting happens, or....the informant who could/would knock down the whole corrupt 
system dies....and a few other very odd death scenarios pop up.
But it almost proceeds like clockwork.......it's the " DEEP STATE " that needs
 to be exposed to the whole AMERICAN PUBLIC...!*

*They need to be caught Red Handed in the process of a catastrophic event that will show 
the common citizens what is really happening behind the scenes.....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really didn’t think I could love her any more, I stand corrected.
> I hope it’s true.
> 
> 
> ...


Loser


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser


*You appear quite upset because Trump exercised his " Freedom of Choice "....
to excise....*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Sep 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You appear quite upset because Trump exercised his " Freedom of Choice "....
> to excise....*


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sucker


*Yes...*

*YOU ARE A.....







Sucker...*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2020)

So is loser joe completely banned?  He doesn't show at all on the members list.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yes...
> 
> YOU ARE A.....
> 
> ...


Be best


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 4, 2020)

espola said:


> So is loser joe completely banned?  He doesn't show at all on the members list.


No forum can keep me down. Sir! I have a plan... Mein Führer, I can WALK!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> No forum can keep me down. Sir! I have a plan... Mein Führer, I can WALK!


Looks like the methy one is back.....


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like the methy one is back.....


Loser*

*source, Fox News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2020)

This just in, those who support trump hate American soldiers for being "suckers"! and they hate American soldiers who died or were captured by the enemy because they are "losers".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DO YOU SUPPORT AMERICA OR THE ENEMY.....
> 
> Below is the Enemy assualting a reporter....!
> 
> ...


Liberals at their best.  A bunch of fat, unemployed losers with nothing else to do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This just in, those who support trump hate American soldiers for being "suckers"! and they hate American soldiers who died or were captured by the enemy because they are "losers".


That's asinine..typical for an asswipe like you duck
That kind of reasoning tells us that those who supported Clinton hate women, agree with extra marital affairs and support Epstein and having sex with under age girls...
You're a fucking pervert Daffy...you must be, since you supported Clinton...right?
You are one dumb fuck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser*
> 
> *source, Fox News


Fuck off!
Source: Dave Smith


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's asinine..typical for an asswipe like you duck
> That kind of reasoning tells us that those who supported Clinton hate women, agree with extra marital affairs and support Epstein and having sex with under age girls...
> You're a fucking pervert Daffy...you must be, since you supported Clinton...right?
> You are one dumb fuck.


It appears you are saying that you support t.

But we knew that already.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears you are saying that you support t.
> 
> But we knew that already.


No Magoo..
I'm questioning his logic...
You remember logic....you once possessed it yourself.
Do you believe this statement... "those who support trump hate American soldiers for being "suckers"! and they hate American soldiers who died or were captured by the enemy because they are "losers"."
If you agree with that logic, and supported Clinton, then it appears you support having sex with under aged girls...
But we already knew that...right Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

Magoo apparently took logic lessons from the Duck...same results


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo apparently took logic lessons from the Duck...same results
> 
> View attachment 8941


You are mr magoo, you prove it with your every mixed up and confused post. Do you know what day it is? Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off!
> Source: Dave Smith


For the first time in American history, a president has repeatedly shown utter and vulgar contempt and disrespect for those who have served and died serving our country.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are mr magoo, you prove it with your every mixed up and confused post. Do you know what day it is? Lol!


Post #25,762 was posted by you, you fucking lying piece of shit.
I responded at #25,764. I even quoted your post fuck face.
The only confusion is on your part Daffy, that and Magoo attempting to make sense out of non sense.
F'n moron.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> For the first time in American history, a president has repeatedly shown utter and vulgar contempt and disrespect for those who have served and died serving our country.


If he said it, he's way out of line and wrong.
I've not seen the/a video.
This happened in 2018?
Didn't make news then, but does now?
Is there tape of this outrageous act?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


*"Or, rather, which candidates to make fun of, because they're all Republicans so obviously we wouldn't be supporting them anyway."*

Are these guys where you get your material?  wonkette.com?









						LOOKS LIKE 8Kun/8Chan Owner Scamming The Hell Out Of QAnon Idiots On His Site
					

His QAnon PAC is running ads on 8Kun.




					www.wonkette.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This just in, those who support trump hate American soldiers for being "suckers"! and they hate American soldiers who died or were captured by the enemy because they are "losers".


This been in... Demotards will say anything negative about Trump whether it's legitimate or not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> For the first time in American history, a president has repeatedly shown utter and vulgar contempt and disrespect for those who have served and died serving our country.


 . . . and the cult chants his name.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the cult chants his name.


Any chance you losers wait for proof on this?  Probably not... why wait?  Election is only 60 days away.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Any chance you losers wait for proof on this?  Probably not... why wait?  Election is only 60 days away.


q.e.d.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off!
> Source: Dave Smith


You having a mini-stroke there, buddy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Any chance you losers wait for proof on this?  Probably not... why wait?  Election is only 60 days away.


You wouldn't care if you heard it on tape, never stopped you before. You would just make more excuses like you always do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Post #25,762 was posted by you, you fucking lying piece of shit.
> I responded at #25,764. I even quoted your post fuck face.
> The only confusion is on your part Daffy, that and Magoo attempting to make sense out of non sense.
> F'n moron.


LOL! and you went off on another nonsensical magoo journey like you are prone to do. Your confusion and unaware state of mind are put on display here with you every post. You and nono make a great pair!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> For the first time in American history, a president has repeatedly shown utter and vulgar contempt and disrespect for those who have served and died serving our country.


Unsourced like the fake dossier like the Ukraine hoax just like the Russia lie.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unsourced like the fake dossier like the Ukraine hoax just like the Russia lie.


Sourced.*

*Fox News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Best news ever!
Enough bullshit.








						Trump Orders Purge of ‘Critical Race Theory’ From Federal Agencies: What It Is & Why Trump’s Order Matters
					

"I call on President Trump to immediately issue an executive order..."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears you are saying that you support t.
> 
> But we knew that already.


*Do you deny your sorid past on the initial SoCalSoccer forum....*
*Do you deny your past pictures/comments informing this
forum that you stole Golf Balls from the Golf Course you used
to walk around...
Do you deny your past history of LYING on this and previous
SoCalSoccer forums when posters presented the evidence....
Do you deny your posted support on this and previous SoCalSoccer
forums of the avowed past Communist Mayor of San Diego who was
shamed into resigning due to his actions " towards " multiple women....*

*We remember, but you already " knew " that....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You wouldn't care if you heard it on tape, never stopped you before. You would just make more excuses like you always do.


Well, if you libtards had EVER, even ONCE, said something positive about Trump, you might have some credibility.

... and let's not pretend either Joe or Hillary are better people than Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You having a mini-stroke there, buddy?


No... 
I feel fine..
You eating shit buddy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser


I can’t imagine what diseases that common street whore Obama has.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LOL! and you went off on another nonsensical magoo journey like you are prone to do. Your confusion and unaware state of mind are put on display here with you every post. You and nono make a great pair!


Nonsensical?
Only to a moron like yourself Daffy
One more time Duck
"This just in, those who support trump hate American soldiers for being "suckers"! and they hate American soldiers who died or were captured by the enemy because they are "losers"."
Following the logic above...
"That kind of reasoning tells us that those who supported Clinton hate women, agree with extra marital affairs and support Epstein and having sex with under age girls"...
Capisce ya dumb fuck?
Of course not...


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can’t imagine what diseases that common street whore Obama has.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sucker


On second thought, he/she stands to pee so what could it hurt, Barry is the one that squats.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

We’re screwed








						'We're Screwed': Kevin McCarthy Gives Trump Some Tough Election Talk - News Break
					

House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) says he warned President Donald Trump that his repeated attacks on voting by mail could backfire, hurting both his reelection efforts and Republicans in other races. “We could lose based on that,” McCarthy admitted to Axios, saying the result could...




					www.newsbreak.com


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nonsensical?
> Only to a moron like yourself Daffy
> One more time Duck
> "This just in, those who support trump hate American soldiers for being "suckers"! and they hate American soldiers who died or were captured by the enemy because they are "losers"."
> ...


I see your logic hasn't improved during my absence. Trump is lucky he has stupid people like you..."I could shoot someone on Fifth Avenue and not lose any supporters."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> We’re screwed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... you're kind of a stalker.  Are you in love with Joe now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I see your logic hasn't improved during my absence. Trump is lucky he has stupid people like you..."I could shoot someone on Fifth Avenue and not lose any supporters."


Amazing how he had the foresight to know how bad the libtard party was going to get.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... you're kind of a stalker.  Are you in love with Joe now?


Everyone loves me because I tell it like it is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I see your logic hasn't improved during my absence. Trump is lucky he has stupid people like you..."I could shoot someone on Fifth Avenue and not lose any supporters."


You were gone?
Did you have your head surgically removed from your ass? It didn't work...it's right back up there where it started.
I'm lucky for fucking frauds like you, you make me look like a genius...ceo my ass..
Fucking coward, keep hiding behind the screen, you fucking fraud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Chad is Fourth Country in Four Days to Promise Jerusalem Embassy
					

Chad told Israel it plans to open a diplomatic mission in Jerusalem within a year, making it the fourth country to do so in the past week.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You were gone?
> Did you have your head surgically removed from your ass? It didn't work...it's right back up there where it started.
> I'm lucky for fucking frauds like you, you make me look like a genius...ceo my ass..
> Fucking coward, keep hiding behind the screen, you fucking fraud.


It’s a small business, only like 9 employees. 
don’t be too jealous.
But the grosses every year are several million dollars and I’m the sole owner! 
What do you think about that? And oh man, your boy Trump hasn’t been helpful in taxes, but I like the way he juices the market...that’s been huge!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Trump Tells Agencies To End Trainings On 'White Privilege' And 'Critical Race Theory'
					

The director of the Office of Management and Budget told agency heads on Friday that such trainings were "divisive" and "anti-American."




					www.npr.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

The Atlantic Editor In Chief Jeffrey Goldberg Says Anonymous Sourcing Is ‘Not Good Enough’ After Backlash Over Trump Story
					

Jeffrey Goldberg admitted Monday on "MSNBC's All In with Chris Hayes" that anonymous sourcing is "not good enough" after backlash over a story about Trump.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s a small business, only like 9 employees.
> don’t be too jealous.
> But the grosses every year are several million dollars and I’m the sole owner!
> What do you think about that? And oh man, your boy Trump hasn’t been helpful in taxes, but I like the way he juices the market...that’s been huge!


That’s a bunch of fruit, your ice and sunscreen bill must use up most of those millions.
How many umbrellas do you go through a year?
You write English very well by the way.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s a bunch of fruit, your ice and sunscreen bill must use up most of those millions.
> How many umbrellas do you go through a year?
> You write English very well by the way.


Gracias. Mi gusto el dinero y la fruta tambien.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

Trump Nominated for Nobel Peace Prize
					

President Trump has been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize by Christian Tybring-Gjedde, a member of the Norwegian Parliament, who cited the recent peace deal brokered between Israel and the




					townhall.com


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

The level of deficit and debt that Trump has us in is truly unbelievable


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> The level of deficit and debt that Trump has us in is truly unbelievable


The tax cut that made t so many wealthy friends is funded on the back of future taxpayers, long after t and his friends are gone.  He is trying the same trick on a mini scale with the payroll tax deferment - stop the payments now, then pay them back after the election.  It appears he is counting on the short attention span of his wingnuts


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Gracias. Mi gusto el dinero y la fruta tambien.



*Nine under the table employees....you make them work like Burros for peanuts...*


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

espola said:


> The tax cut that made t so many wealthy friends is funded on the back of future taxpayers, long after t and his friends are gone.  He is trying the same trick on a mini scale with the payroll tax deferment - stop the payments now, then pay them back after the election.  It appears he is counting on the short attention span of his wingnuts


The rich are making a killing during Covid. Ask any broker. Makes them like Trump!


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nine under the table employees....you make them work like Burros for pesos...*


Fixed it


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> The rich are making a killing during Covid. Ask any broker. Makes them like Trump!


How appropriate watching the wealthy in their yachts sink the not so well off in their small fishing vessels!









						The wake of other boats in a pro-Trump parade in Texas caused 5 boats to sink, sheriff's office says | CNN
					

The wake generated by other boats caused five boats to sink on a Texas lake during a parade in support of President Donald Trump, according to the Travis County Sheriff's Office.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

ASSOCIATED PRESS

An official at the Department of Homeland Security said in a whistleblower complaint released Wednesday that he was pressured by agency leaders to suppress details in his intelligence reports that President Trump might find objectionable, including intelligence on Russian interference in the election and the threat posed by white supremacists.
Brian Murphy says in the whistleblower complaint filed with the agency’s inspector general that he was demoted for refusing to alter his intelligence reports in an “illegal and improper” manner.
Murphy, a former FBI agent and Marine Corps veteran, had served as principal deputy undersecretary in the Office of Intelligence and Analysis.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> So is loser joe completely banned?  He doesn't show at all on the members list.


And now he's back again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> The level of deficit and debt that Trump has us in is truly unbelievable


Every President raises the debt level of the President he succeeded.  Believe it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> The tax cut that made t so many wealthy friends is funded on the back of future taxpayers, long after t and his friends are gone.  He is trying the same trick on a mini scale with the payroll tax deferment - stop the payments now, then pay them back after the election.  It appears he is counting on the short attention span of his wingnuts


Isn't national debt on the backs of all future taxpayers?  I seem to remember that always being the case.  Was it different under Oblamy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How appropriate watching the wealthy in their yachts sink the not so well off in their small fishing vessels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the liberal party sniffing Trump's ass for 4 years.  Speaking of, where is your boy pencil neck Schiffty these days?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> An official at the Department of Homeland Security said in a whistleblower complaint released Wednesday that he was pressured by agency leaders to suppress details in his intelligence reports that President Trump might find objectionable, including intelligence on Russian interference in the election and the threat posed by white supremacists.
> Brian Murphy says in the whistleblower complaint filed with the agency’s inspector general that he was demoted for refusing to alter his intelligence reports in an “illegal and improper” manner.
> Murphy, a former FBI agent and Marine Corps veteran, had served as principal deputy undersecretary in the Office of Intelligence and Analysis.


Anything in that article about Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny actually being real?


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> The tax cut that made t so many wealthy friends is funded on the back of future taxpayers, long after t and his friends are gone.  He is trying the same trick on a mini scale with the payroll tax deferment - stop the payments now, then pay them back after the election.  It appears he is counting on the short attention span of his wingnuts


Republicans aren’t great with national economic policy. 
Neither W nor Trump knows how to balance a checkbook.
When you grow up having millions of dollars handed to you, running an appropriate budget is not a concern.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Republicans aren’t great with national economic policy.
> Neither W nor Trump knows how to balance a checkbook.
> When you grow up having millions of dollars handed to you, running an appropriate budget is not a concern.


You mean like the "daddy I'm bored can I start a fashion line now? Thank you!" types?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> An official at the Department of Homeland Security said in a whistleblower complaint released Wednesday that he was pressured by agency leaders to suppress details in his intelligence reports that President Trump might find objectionable, including intelligence on Russian interference in the election and the threat posed by white supremacists.
> Brian Murphy says in the whistleblower complaint filed with the agency’s inspector general that he was demoted for refusing to alter his intelligence reports in an “illegal and improper” manner.
> Murphy, a former FBI agent and Marine Corps veteran, had served as principal deputy undersecretary in the Office of Intelligence and Analysis.


Is this it?
Is this the one?
Again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

espola said:


> And now he's back again.


You still alive?
I love you too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this it?
> Is this the one?
> Again?


A mountain of evidence will come out and you will still be in support. When he resigned Nixon had a 24% approval rating, trump will have around 32% as he starts his next 10 years in and out of courts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A mountain of evidence will come out and you will still be in support. When he resigned Nixon had a 24% approval rating, trump will have around 32% as he starts his next 10 years in and out of courts.


Is that before or after Mueller and Schiffty's mountain of evidence?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is that before or after Mueller and Schiffty's mountain of evidence?


Senate admitted trump was guilty, but that they still wouldn't impeach. Law and order.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2020)

I hear President Woodward knew in early February that COVID was airborne, and did NOTHING to warn the American people.  

#impeachwoodward


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I hear President Woodward knew in early February that COVID was airborne, and did NOTHING to warn the American people.
> 
> #impeachwoodward


It's Biden's fault! . . . or Hillary . . . or maybe even Obama!


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A mountain of evidence will come out and you will still be in support. When he resigned Nixon had a 24% approval rating, trump will have around 32% as he starts his next 10 years in and out of courts.


The mountain of shit is piling pretty high for Trump to climb to the top and proclaim victory.
Biden has the big “mo.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

Has trump wished everyone a happy 9/11 yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

Trump had an unusual reaction to 9/11 just hours after the attacks
					

He seemed to brag that with the World Trade Center gone, a building he owned was now the tallest in downtown Manhattan. But one nearby was taller.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

Trump says “they’re rioting in the streets. Elect me and I will stop it!” 
Trump says privately “this thing is airborne and deadly” and then announces to the public “we beat it now go about your business.” So more Americans die than anybody. 
Man he’s got stupid fans


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How appropriate watching the wealthy in their yachts sink the not so well off in their small fishing vessels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Don't follow a LARGE Boat with a small boat.....I'm sure your depleted grey matter
understands that one.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump says “they’re rioting in the streets. Elect me and I will stop it!”
> Trump says privately “this thing is airborne and deadly” and then announces to the public “we beat it now go about your business.” So more Americans die than anybody.
> Man he’s got stupid fans


trump isn’t concerned with anything or anyone  not putting money in his pocket. He hates the poor (anyone bringing in less than 7 figures a year) and uses the stupid to advance his cause. He has no idea how to formulate policy as he is a closer (“always closing”) not a detail guy. He’s a hand to sign and with no moral or ideological conscious to deter him from things that will adversely affect people, cuz he doesn’t care.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Don't follow a LARGE Boat with a small boat.....I'm sure your depleted grey matter
> understands that one.....*


It’s your people sinking not me.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s your people sinking not me.



*You continue to sink to new lows with each filthy DEMOCRAT post....*

*You can change and accept the TRUTH at any time....!






*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You continue to sink to new lows with each filthy DEMOCRAT post....
> 
> You can change and accept the TRUTH at any time....!
> 
> ...


We’ve rounded the final turn in permanently banning 4nos.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> We’ve rounded the final turn in permanently banning 4nos.


*Never happen.....*
*
You on the other hand have a sordid and vile filthy past that should be *
*rounded up and tossed out on your fat ass.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Never happen.....*
> 
> *You on the other hand have a sordid and vile filthy past that should be *
> *rounded up and tossed out on your fat ass.....*


Fake news


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Never happen.....*
> *
> You on the other hand have a sordid and vile filthy past that should be *
> *rounded up and tossed out on your fat ass.....*


Thanks Troll! Nothing to do with kid’s soccer but here you are.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks Troll! Nothing to do with kid’s soccer but here you are.



*Go have some DNC/CCP " Sub-Human " on the blvd slap yur ass....*
*
Cuz you've been exposed as the pitiful creep you are in here.....

By the way loser.....go back to the regular " Forum " and
bitch about Ref's and Linesmen.....you are soooo out of 
your element in here....
*
*Unless you like having yur ass Kicked daily, then just carry on.........*


*CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS = CRIMINAL COMMUNISTS*


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Go have some DNC/CCP " Sub-Human " on the blvd slap yur ass....*
> *
> Cuz you've been exposed as the pitiful creep you are in here.....
> 
> ...


Interesting you’re here, troll. No kid’s soccer. Gotcha, troll. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting you’re here, troll. No kid’s soccer. Gotcha, troll. Thanks for letting us know.


He puts so much into this . . . this sub forum of a youth soccer site with maybe a half dozen regulars?


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting you’re here, troll. No kid’s soccer. Gotcha, troll. Thanks for letting us know.


*Interesting you're here, " Messy " Troll. No kid's soccer. Gotcha, " Messy " troll. Thanks for*
*projecting your true nature. 

You frequented the " Blue Porta Potties " as your other character " Wez "...Remember...*
*You can't hide from the TRUTH sicko.







You get " That " feeling in your loins when I post these don't you....
You shouldn't project so much Mr. That's gunna be your ultimate 
demise....................*


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Interesting you're here, " Messy " Troll. No kid's soccer. Gotcha, " Messy " troll. Thanks for*
> *projecting your true nature.
> 
> You frequented the " Blue Porta Potties " as your other character " Wez "...Remember...*
> ...


Are you embarrassed that you’re here trolling without a kid that plays? Did you ever have a kid that plays? 
Weirdo. Troll.


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2020)

Does Trump have rallies to spread Covid? Or is that just a by-product of the rallies, which he knows. Tough to figure.


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2020)

North Carolina Attorney General Josh Stein responded on Twitter with his own all-caps message: "Do NOT do what the President directs," he wrote. "To make sure your ballot COUNTS, sign and send it in EARLY. Then track it ONLINE with BALLOTTRAX. Do NOT vote twice (it's a felony)."


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Are you embarrassed that you’re here trolling without a kid that plays? Did you ever have a kid that plays?
> Weirdo. Troll.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 14, 2020)

Just wondering if @EOTL or @messy or @espola was the guy who shot the LAPD the other night? There is a $100k reward and I would like to cash in!


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Just wondering if @EOTL or @messy or @espola was the guy who shot the LAPD the other night? There is a $100k reward and I would like to cash in!


It wasn't the LAPD, you ignoramus. We can tell you really sympathize.
You're so dumb, no wonder you want someone to give you $100K..you ain't gonna earn it.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> It wasn't the LAPD, you ignoramus. We can tell you really sympathize.
> You're so dumb, no wonder you want someone to give you $100K..you ain't gonna earn it.


Merrrrrr, you’re so dumb, merrrrrrr. You know what’s worse than being called dumb. It’s being called dumb by someone who is even dumber. You are my Jim Carrey.

Sorry I’m not local and did not use the proper PD. Point is due to your radical agenda, Police Officers are now being ambushed by BLM members both white and black.

Now go back to eating dick loser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> It wasn't the LAPD, you ignoramus. We can tell you really sympathize.
> You're so dumb, no wonder you want someone to give you $100K..you ain't gonna earn it.


You are aware that espola doesn't have kids playing soccer anymore, yet you don't find that to be a problem with him.


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

These are Russian jets in this Trump ad.


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are aware that espola doesn't have kids playing soccer anymore, yet you don't find that to be a problem with him.


Nono has kids who played? I don’t think so.


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Merrrrrr, you’re so dumb, merrrrrrr. You know what’s worse than being called dumb. It’s being called dumb by someone who is even dumber. You are my Jim Carrey.
> 
> Sorry I’m not local and did not use the proper PD. Point is due to your radical agenda, Police Officers are now being ambushed by BLM members both white and black.
> 
> Now go back to eating dick loser.


You’re not local so you can’t read, dipshit?
Nice work. 
Actually, your whole presentation is really good here. Makes a lot of sense. 
You strike me as a guy who always lost out on girls and sports and money and so you’re looking for somebody to blame...like black people.
It wasn’t them...it was you...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re not local so you can’t read, dipshit?
> Nice work.
> Actually, your whole presentation is really good here. Makes a lot of sense.
> You strike me as a guy who always lost out on girls and sports and money and so you’re looking for somebody to blame...like black people.
> It wasn’t them...it was you...


Seems to be the whole trump appeal, “blame someone else!”


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> These are Russian jets in this Trump ad.
> 
> View attachment 9037


So what tough guy.  Next one of you libtards will claim Trump used Nazis in his campaign ads.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> So what tough guy.  Next one of you libtards will claim Trump used Nazis in his campaign ads.


   or


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re not local so you can’t read, dipshit?
> Nice work.
> Actually, your whole presentation is really good here. Makes a lot of sense.
> You strike me as a guy who always lost out on girls and sports and money and so you’re looking for somebody to blame...like black people.
> It wasn’t them...it was you...


I don't care what PD it was. The point is that it's people like you and others backing some bullshit narrative. And it is bullshit as statistics back it up. Every single officer who is being murdered by your friends, can point the finger at you and anyone else who supports BLM. I hope you are proud. 

Also, your strike is a complete gutter ball. While were at it, since you are a f-n english major, you should not use the word "and" three times in the same sentence. TBH, I don't give two shits about online grammar though.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 15, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> So what tough guy.  Next one of you libtards will claim Trump used Nazis in his campaign ads.


LOL, just realized your new handle. Good for you for owning the sarcasm you use. Screw the thin-skinned losers who are offended by every joke. I'm going to cut loose a little now in the off topic section.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Nono has kids who played? I don’t think so.


I said espola doesn't have kids that play AND you don't take issue with that.
More hypocrisy...


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I said espola doesn't have kids that play AND you don't take issue with that.
> More hypocrisy...


Espola had a kid that played D1 soccer and therefore has experience to offer on other areas of this forum.
It seems clear that your buddy 4ns has no kids that play, or played, youth soccer.


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> I don't care what PD it was. The point is that it's people like you and others backing some bullshit narrative. And it is bullshit as statistics back it up. Every single officer who is being murdered by your friends, can point the finger at you and anyone else who supports BLM. I hope you are proud.
> 
> Also, your strike is a complete gutter ball. While were at it, since you are a f-n english major, you should not use the word "and" three times in the same sentence. TBH, I don't give two shits about online grammar though.


Those deputies were shot by a good friend of yours.
Did you give him the gun?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Espola had a kid that played D1 soccer and therefore has experience to offer on other areas of this forum.
> It seems clear that your buddy 4ns has no kids that play, or played, youth soccer.


You're right about my buddy Magoo...
You sure about your nemesis nono? Clarity has a different meaning when you claim it.
You are hypocritical when it comes to many things, this is one of those things...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Those deputies were shot by a good friend of yours.
> Did you give him the gun?


The gunman was about 5'2" and a coward.... could have been you methy.


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The gunman was about 5'2" and a coward.... could have been you methy.


I’m 4’11” and very brave. 
I thought it was you from the way he ran, but I didn’t see his walker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m 4’11” and very brave.
> I thought it was you from the way he ran, but I didn’t see his walker.


Sadly for you, even at my age I could kick your ass....in a foot race.
Cowards aren't brave... the kitchen knows you don't have a brave bone in your body.
Only a coward would do what your BLM buddy did to those deputy's


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sadly for you, even at my age I could kick your ass....in a foot race.
> Cowards aren't brave... the kitchen knows you don't have a brave bone in your body.
> Only a coward would do what your BLM buddy did to those deputy's


A lot of people say that you and 4ns planned that shooting.
And I could kick your ass in a foot race. And I’m 61.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 15, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> So what tough guy.  Next one of you libtards will claim Trump used Nazis in his campaign ads.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 15, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> LOL, just realized your new handle. Good for you for owning the sarcasm you use. Screw the thin-skinned losers who are offended by every joke. I'm going to cut loose a little now in the off topic section.


These pussy liberals won’t know what hit them the same way Trump’s generation TCOB in ‘Nam.


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 9039




Actual Russian MIG fighter jets.


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m 4’11” and very brave.
> I thought it was you from the way he ran, but I didn’t see his walker.


*You're almost as bad as Spola when it comes to Lying....*
*
But I'll take you at your post. 4'11"...shit yur more than 12 " shorter.
*
*Here .....these might bring you almost eye to eye....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Those deputies were shot by a good friend of yours.
> Did you give him the gun?


*You'll regret your posts like the one above.....*
*It's not one bit humorous, it's filthy, vile and disgusting.
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Espola had a kid that played D1 soccer and therefore has experience to offer on other areas of this forum.
> It seems clear that your buddy 4ns has no kids that play, or played, youth soccer.


I also played soccer in high school, on a US Navy ship team, outdoor pickup games for years and organized indoor teams for longer.  I coached youth soccer teams, indoor and outdoor.  I served on the BOD of a local soccer club, and was the club rep to Presidio and Cal South meetings (and I participated in the abortive attempts to have CSL or a local US Club organization recruit many Presidio teams during the Presidio website disaster of 2004-5, but nothing happened there so ignore that).  I managed our club's team in the USL Super-20 League for three years, including a trip to the North American Finals in Illinois in 2009.  All three of my d=kids played both rec and competitive soccer for years.

On the other hand, my son's college experience was easy (after the recruiting grind, that is) - I just went to the games and acted like a spectator.

So what does 4nos have to compare with that?  For that matter, how about your background?


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 9040
> 
> Actual Russian MIG fighter jets.


Some people are saying, many people actually, that at least one of the personal weapons carried by "our troops" has the same silhouette as an AK-47.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> For that matter, how about your background?


That was addressed to LE, but poorly written.


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> That was addressed to LE, but poorly written.


Lion will let us know I’m sure...but you can tell he has no idea about the game of soccer.


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 9039


*You are one sick shit head " Bob "....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 359487, member: 3"
I also played soccer in high school, on a US Navy ship team, outdoor pickup games for years and organized indoor teams for longer.  I coached youth soccer teams, indoor and outdoor.  I served on the BOD of a local soccer club, and was the club rep to Presidio and Cal South meetings (and I participated in the abortive attempts to have CSL or a local US Club organization recruit many Presidio teams during the Presidio website disaster of 2004-5, but nothing happened there so ignore that).  I managed our club's team in the USL Super-20 League for three years, including a trip to the North American Finals in Illinois in 2009.  All three of my d=kids played both rec and competitive soccer for years.

On the other hand, my son's college experience was easy (after the recruiting grind, that is) - I just went to the games and acted like a spectator.

So what does 4nos have to compare with that?  
*I don't " Compare " with a Lying braggart.*
*I have results that are quite satisfying.*

For that matter, how about your background?
/QUOTE

*You should leave your family history out of a conversation*
*that encompasses you and only you.

Your credibility on just this forum is full of LIES and FILTH.

The " History " you've posted here is a reflection of your real life character...you own it.
You're sounding more and more like Joe Biden with each new post.
It a sad thing when you have to brag/validate to gain attention.

As for my posting on this Forum .....You and " Messy " can kiss my ass.
*
*You can both go back to the " Parent " portion and slug it out.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion will let us know I’m sure...but you can tell he has no idea about the game of soccer.



*Are you going to back yourself against the wall again with your admission of*
*diminutive stature ( Which I think is another LIE ) or are you going to address 
the real reason you popped onto this Forum section.....
Political reasons and only political reasons are you here....
You picked a fight for the Filthy DEMOCRAT side and you've had your ass 
handed to you over and over again.....
Your only wooden leg left to stand on is to attack me over Soccer affiliation....
And I will sack your ass in that dept also.....but this is an OffTopic Forum 
and you ventured in here thinking your the Cock of The Walk....and...
Your leaving here nightly with a Clocked Walk because you Shit Talk......

Grow up Asshole.....This is FREEDOM and it Stings you bad ..Oh so Bad...*
*You Sad Sad Sack of Shit.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are one sick shit head " Bob "....*


I didn’t realize the nazis in Trump’s tweet were friends of your’s. Sad


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2020)

“It will go away. We will have a herd mentality”


----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “It will go away. We will have a herd mentality”


“It’s going to get cooler. Science doesn’t know.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> “It’s going to get cooler. Science doesn’t know.”


Funny how trump claims he knows better than the generals, the scientist, the doctors, police chiefs and just about everyone else (beside putin for some reason), "I'm, like, real smart!"("I have the best words") and a certain segment of America (for some reason) believe's trump over experts in every field imaginable?


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> “It’s going to get cooler. Science doesn’t know.”


*The three west coast DEMOCRAT CRIMINAL Governors are complicit to the fires *
*their "paid " thugs are lighting....and then blaming the fires on a non existent culprit
called Climate Change/Global Warming....all in an effort to get the Federal Government
to replenish some much needed " Monies " back into their collapsed State Pension
Plans, yes all three west coast States are in deep in the red due to unfunded or underfunded
state pension plans....They are the most toxic item in the States economic portfolio by far...!!!!

Global Warming/Climate Change is a BIG F@#king LIE...!

These fires were set deliberately and it doesn't even take a first year " Fire Science " individual *
*to figure out what is happening....!





*
*EDUCATE YOURSELF......**!*



*








						Fire as a Weapon in Terrorist Attacks – Combating Terrorism Center at West Point
					

This article is adapted from the author’s testimony on “Protecting the Homeland Against Mumbai-Style Attacks and the Threat from Lashkar-e-Taiba” presented to the U.S. House Committee on Homeland Security’s Subcommittee on Counterterrorism and Intelligence on June 12, 2013. The use of fire for...




					ctc.usma.edu
				






			https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10576100600698477
		




			https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/10576100903109743
		










						(PDF) Pyro-Terrorism -- The Threat of Arson Induced Forest Fires as a Future Terrorist Weapon of Mass Destruction
					

PDF | The United States is at grave risk of a future pyro-terrorist attack. We must define the threat, understand America's vulnerabilities with regard... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net
				






			- ECO-TERRORISM AND LAWLESSNESS ON THE NATIONAL FORESTS
		










						Center for Homeland Defense and Security
					






					www.hsdl.org
				



*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The three west coast DEMOCRAT CRIMINAL Governors are complicit to the fires *
> *their "paid " thugs are lighting....and then blaming the fires on a non existent culprit
> called Climate Change/Global Warming....all in an effort to get the Federal Government
> to replenish some much needed " Monies " back into their collapsed State Pension
> ...


We’re rounding the very last corner, actually that corner’s rounded, we’re  putting the final touches of makeup on the very last vestige of posts like these as we work at top speed warp to end this 4nos virus.


----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> We’re rounding the very last corner, actually that corner’s rounded, we’re  putting the final touches of makeup on the very last vestige of posts like these as we work at top speed warp to end this 4nos virus.


It's a virus, or a bot?


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> We’re rounding the very last corner, actually that corner’s rounded, we’re  putting the final touches of makeup on the very last vestige of posts like these as we work at top speed warp to end this 4nos virus.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> It's a virus, or a bot?



*Yur a filthy " Bot " fly.....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## messy (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2020)

messy said:


>



*You should clean up your own act and seek the TRUTH.*
*Your posting HISTORY on just this Forum partition is beyond retched...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9057


*DEMOCRAT ADMINISTRATION..POTUS*
*Now pound sand and accept what Senator Chuck FU Schumer said in *
*2016.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2020)

"It will have nothing to do with China," says Trump about the new Tik Tok, which will be owned 80% by the  Chinese.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2020)

messy said:


> "It will have nothing to do with China," says Trump about the new Tik Tok, which will be owned 80% by the  Chinese.


Will there be another Peace Prize nomination for this?


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Will there be another Peace Prize nomination for this?


*Are you against a President actually earning a Nobel Peace Prize or two or three....!!*


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Are you against a President actually earning a Nobel Peace Prize or two or three....!!*


The 2009 Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to United States President Barack Obama for his "extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between people".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> The 2009 Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to United States President Barack Obama for his "extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between people".


BHO was nominated his first year in office....

*Nobel secretary regrets Obama peace prize*
Published17 September 2015

*Awarding the Nobel Peace Prize to US President Barack Obama in 2009 failed to achieve what the committee hoped it would, its ex-secretary has said.*
Geir Lundestad told the AP news agency that the committee hoped the award would strengthen Mr Obama.

Instead, the decision was met with criticism in the US. Many argued he had not had any impact worthy of the award.

Mr Lundestad, writing in his memoir, Secretary of Peace, said even Mr Obama himself had been surprised.
"No Nobel Peace Prize ever elicited more attention than the 2009 prize to Barack Obama," Mr Lundestad writes.

"Even many of Obama's supporters believed that the prize was a mistake," he says. "In that sense the committee didn't achieve what it had hoped for".

He also reveals that Mr Obama considered not going to pick up the award in Norway's capital, Oslo.

His staff enquired whether other winners had skipped the ceremony but found this has happened only on rare occasions, such as when dissidents were held back by their governments.

"In the White House they quickly realised that they needed to travel to Oslo," Mr Lundestad wrote.

Mr Lundestad served as the committee's influential, but non-voting, secretary from 1990 to 2015.
He has broken with the tradition of the secretive committee, whose members rarely discuss proceedings.









						Nobel secretary regrets Obama peace prize
					

The decision to award the Nobel Peace Prize to US President Barack Obama in 2009 failed to live up to expectations, the committee's ex-secretary says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2020)

messy said:


> The 2009 Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to United States President Barack Obama for his "extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between people".


You mean he didn’t just act like he was responsible for making peace amongst already totally peaceful countries?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean he didn’t just act like he was responsible for making peace amongst already totally peaceful countries?


That's what you gleaned from the article on Obama?
Once again lack of comprehension and ignorance are your guiding light...
Brilliant.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2020)

messy said:


> The 2009 Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to United States President Barack Obama for his "extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between people".



*He did NOTHING.....!*
*
Just like YOU...!
*
*Now go out and wash up those Paletas Carts.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

How do you not love this guy?
Fuck that towel head.








						Trump: Can you believe Ilhan Omar trying to tell us how to run "our country"?
					

Inclusion.




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2020)

Revealed: pro-Trump activists plotted violence ahead of Portland rallies
					

Patriots Coalition members suggested political assassinations and said ‘laws will be broken, people will get hurt’, leaked chats show




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Revealed: pro-Trump activists plotted violence ahead of Portland rallies
> 
> 
> Patriots Coalition members suggested political assassinations and said ‘laws will be broken, people will get hurt’, leaked chats show
> ...




*Oh for God's sake Poo Poo Boy.....try something else....that shit news report is 
just f@#king lame....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Repeal and replace.  PROMISED 

Repealed and replaced.  DELIVERED!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> Repeal and replace.  PROMISED
> 
> Repealed and replaced.  DELIVERED!


“I didn’t hear anything but cheers and applause! Some clapped their hands sore!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Too Funny 









						Democrats to Introduce Bill Limiting Supreme Court Terms to 18 Years
					

Democrats are set to introduce a bill next week that seeks to limit the terms of U.S. Supreme Court justices to 18 years.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308867528224059398


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308867528224059398


Those big pheasant are not that easy to hit.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)

This is an interesting thread talking about the latest executive order. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308540166936518656


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

4 News Orgs File Motion To Toss Lawsuits From Nick Sandmann. They Were All Denied, Lawyer Says. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

Trump To ‘Immediately’ Overturn ‘Ridiculous’ Order To Make Navy SEALs Official Ethos Gender Neutral | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2020)

During the debate the only time trump shut up is when he was asked to denounce white supremacy.


----------



## Imtired (Oct 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308867528224059398


Didn’t work out to well for Hope Hicks.  Wonder how many she infected ?  Guess we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During the debate the only time trump shut up is when he was asked to denounce white supremacy.


Liar. 
From 2019,Dick and Balls.


----------



## Racist Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

Well I hope all you libtards are satisfied.  Just because Hope Hicks has the Chinese Virus does not mean President Trump has been exposed.  First, it’s a made up hoax by Democrats to steal the election. Second, it’s not like Hicks has any direct contact with the President.  He has no record of groping women without their permission.  Never has been unfaithful to any of his wives or ex-wives.  Never had sex with a playmate.  Never with a porn actress.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> Well I hope all you libtards are satisfied.  Just because Hope Hicks has the Chinese Virus does not mean President Trump has been exposed.  First, it’s a made up hoax by Democrats to steal the election. Second, it’s not like Hicks has any direct contact with the President.  He has no record of groping women without their permission.  Never has been unfaithful to any of his wives or ex-wives.  Never had sex with a playmate.  Never with a porn actress.


This was after he knew that Hope Hicks was positive...he’s a real charmer...

President Donald Trump, who announced on Friday that he had tested positive for COVID-19, did not wear a mask during a Thursday afternoon campaign fundraiser at his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf club, according to a person who was at the club. Trump mingled with the crowd of about 150 donors, at one point going table-to-table to shake hands with attendees, according to the source, who asked not to be identified. This behavior is typical for Trump when he visits the club—members often approach him to shake hands and chat. But this time, Trump may have been contagious.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> This was after he knew that Hope Hicks was positive...he’s a real charmer...
> 
> President Donald Trump, who announced on Friday that he had tested positive for COVID-19, did not wear a mask during a Thursday afternoon campaign fundraiser at his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf club, according to a person who was at the club. Trump mingled with the crowd of about 150 donors, at one point going table-to-table to shake hands with attendees, according to the source, who asked not to be identified. This behavior is typical for Trump when he visits the club—members often approach him to shake hands and chat. But this time, Trump may have been contagious.


Stable genius!


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> This was after he knew that Hope Hicks was positive...he’s a real charmer...
> 
> President Donald Trump, who announced on Friday that he had tested positive for COVID-19, did not wear a mask during a Thursday afternoon campaign fundraiser at his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf club, according to a person who was at the club. Trump mingled with the crowd of about 150 donors, at one point going table-to-table to shake hands with attendees, according to the source, who asked not to be identified. This behavior is typical for Trump when he visits the club—members often approach him to shake hands and chat. But this time, Trump may have been contagious.


Suicide cult.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Suicide cult.


*The DEMOCRATS are.....!*

*And you are one of em....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2020)

I would not be surprised if this is trump pulling a Smollet Covid-19 style.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

Didn’t he say it’s a miracle from God.

Trump COVID-19 treatment: President had stakes in Regeneron and Gilead, makers of antibody cocktail, Remdesivir


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

Trump doctors: He could be released tomorrow -- even though we gave him a steroid yesterday
					

What?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

Leftists Explode Over Trump Taking Short Ride Outside Hospital: Charge Him With Crimes, Remove From Power
					

Left-wing media figures took to Twitter on Sunday afternoon following President Donald Trump temporarily leaving Walter Reed Medical Center.




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

Why do all these GOP officials and Senators have Covid and not Dems?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do all these GOP officials and Senators have Covid and not Dems?


All?


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

Attending physician at Walter Reed. Trump is classy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

Take a Wild Guess Why Dems Suddenly Oppose Virtual Hearings
					

Of course.




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Attending physician at Walter Reed. Trump is classy.
> View attachment 9157


You know you can’t wake someone up who is pretending to be asleep, just saying.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

I wonder if the stupid people realize that Trump is very sick? They usually read fake stuff that tells them a different reality.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

So do one of you Trump people know what the plan is here? The President and his entire circle, pretty much , have Covid. Is this a plan, or are they all really this stupid? Can you imagine the landslide that’s coming?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> So do one of you Trump people know what the plan is here? The President and his entire circle, pretty much , have Covid. Is this a plan, or are they all really this stupid? Can you imagine the landslide that’s coming?


People voted for stupid already in 2016, will they do it again? Some, those who are proudly ignorant, see it as a badge of honor to support stupid.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People voted for stupid already in 2016, will they do it again? Some, those who are proudly ignorant, see it as a badge of honor to support stupid.


I’m just curious if they were all actually stupid enough to get Covid when that’s our national leadership. Unfathomable.
A Regeneron stock play obviously plays a role here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just curious if they were all actually stupid enough to get Covid when that’s our national leadership. Unfathomable.
> A Regeneron stock play obviously plays a role here.


Hey, meth, do you and Pu need me to spot you the $100?









						You can preorder a $100 'Trump defeats COVID' commemorative coin at White House Gift Shop
					

The $100 “Trump defeats COVID” coins are for sale on the website of the White House Gift Shop, which is not affiliated with the White House.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, meth, do you and Pu need me to spot you the $100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump was never sick.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump was never sick.


You mean never sick from covid, I assume.  He certainly has some other diseases.  Remember his boast about STD being his personal Vietnam?

But back to the current situation -- reasons to believe he is not sick with covid

- a way to avoid the next scheduled debate
- hoping for the sympathy vote
- he lies about everything (and gets his staff to back him up)

BTW - I haven't heard a word about Melania's condition or treatment.  If she dies from covid, does that make Ivanka first lady?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder if the stupid people realize that Trump is very sick? They usually read fake stuff that tells them a different reality.


Us stupid people realize Trump is very sick.
Too Funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2020)

espola said:


> You mean never sick from covid, I assume.  He certainly has some other diseases.  Remember his boast about STD being his personal Vietnam?
> 
> But back to the current situation -- reasons to believe he is not sick with covid
> 
> ...


Magoo.....
So Trump got the folks at Walter Reed in on the conspiracy?
Same group of guys worked the grassy knoll?
Geeezzzusss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

espola said:


> You mean never sick from covid, I assume.  He certainly has some other diseases.  Remember his boast about STD being his personal Vietnam?
> 
> But back to the current situation -- reasons to believe he is not sick with covid
> 
> ...


You’re still an old bed wetting fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump was never sick.


Pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m just curious if they were all actually stupid enough to get Covid when that’s our national leadership. Unfathomable.
> A Regeneron stock play obviously plays a role here.


Maybe this will cheer you up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

All you little liberal ladies watch how a real man acts.








						Trump Releases New Positive Video Following Hospital Stay: Don’t Live In Fear
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

What a smelly twat.








						CNN Reporter Complains About Trump Taking Mask Off; Trump Campaign Shows Her Taking Her Mask Off Inside WH
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder if the stupid people realize that Trump is very sick? They usually read fake stuff that tells them a different reality.


It’s all about the science you know, that and balls.
I don’t know how President Trump even walks.

Big trouble for the haters.








						Trump Released From Walter Reed Medical Center, Returning To White House
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Stock market seems to be rooting for Trump too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Can you feel it?








						It’s Official: Senate Judiciary Committee Schedules Hearings On Amy Coney Barrett SCOTUS Nomination
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo.....
> So Trump got the folks at Walter Reed in on the conspiracy?
> Same group of guys worked the grassy knoll?
> Geeezzzusss.


The illogical and inconsistent statements made by his personal doctor could easily be explained by believing that he is in on the sting.  

You don't have to make any more excuses for t.  We all know you are voting for him no matter what.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

espola said:


> The illogical and inconsistent statements made by his personal doctor could easily be explained by believing that he is in on the sting.
> 
> You don't have to make any more excuses for t.  We all know you are voting for him no matter what.


FOAD


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

I believe that Trump is sick and I’m guessing he’s going to get sicker between now and the election .
I’m very curious to know if or how he will handle the next debate.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Us stupid people realize Trump is very sick.
> Too Funny.
> View attachment 9159


You read my mind...I was about to say that the stupid people think he’s Superman.


----------



## Imtired (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You read my mind...I was about to say that the stupid people think he’s Superman.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313309124428525569


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Imtired said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313309124428525569


You’re a fan too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I believe that Trump is sick and I’m guessing he’s going to get sicker between now and the election .
> I’m very curious to know if or how he will handle the next debate.


It’s ok to be wrong, you have been pretty good at it the last few years.
Just say it, Trump leaving the hospital without a toe tag is a big loser for you people, everyone knows it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/ext_tw_video_thumb/1313000387725725697/pu/img/wcBRQQh1l-0-2eiU.jpg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

“Maybe I’m immune, I don’t know.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You read my mind...I was about to say that the stupid people think he’s Superman.


They already have shown a willingness to die and put those around them in the same danger. At least in public, I know some magas that talk a big show then go full protection mode with the cleaning and distancing etc lol! Hypocrites to the end!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

Is there a more loathsome group of people than the White House press corps?
					

Well, there is Antifa, the violent arm of BLM, the Muslim Brotherhood, et al., but for what is supposed to be an assemblage of professional, objective journalists, this White House press corps is about as mature as a clique of mean gir...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, meth, do you and Pu need me to spot you the $100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had a brain or money (you don’t, of course) you should buy one of those at twice the price. Trump is gonna get sicker before he’s well and that coin is going to be a collector’s item...it’s a lot like the “mission accomplished” sign that the last idiot GOP president had on that boat when we were just starting in Iraq. Just wait.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313309124428525569


Who is this person?  Is he someone important?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> If you had a brain or money (you don’t, of course) you should buy one of those at twice the price. Trump is gonna get sicker before he’s well and that coin is going to be a collector’s item...it’s a lot like the “mission accomplished” sign that the last idiot GOP president had on that boat when we were just starting in Iraq. Just wait.


So he's going to get sicker now that he left the hospital?


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So he's going to get sicker now that he left the hospital?


Absolutely.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely.


And you base your scientific opinion based on what exactly?

Is this like your history knowledge as well?


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And you base your scientific opinion based on what exactly?
> 
> Is this like your history knowledge as well?


Americans fought fascists. That’s what Antifa means. 
As for Trump, he’s 74 and obese and sick with Covid and on a heavy steroid. Of course he’s gonna  get sicker than he is right now. Common sense.


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would not be surprised if this is trump pulling a Smollet Covid-19 style.



*Well Looky there....!*
*
By using that analogy you agree that Juicy Smolletee was involved/perpetrated a gross*
*fraud of a crime that involved " Heels Up Harris " AG Fox and " Spartacus " .....!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely.



*Well Well...*
*
Dr " Messy " Financial with a degree from Mud Puddle " U " is now going to 
diagnose the POTUS from afar...

You really have perpetuated the term TDS, but now you have captured
the title of " DNC Dumbass ".....go on shit for brains, I think you can wrap*
*up all three podium positions in one fell swoop with a couple more posts.....






*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Americans fought fascists. That’s what Antifa means.
> As for Trump, he’s 74 and obese and sick with Covid and on a heavy steroid. Of course he’s gonna  get sicker than he is right now. Common sense.


Thank you Dr.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

Saudis to Palestinians: Stop being losers and cut a deal -- or else; Update: "You have never heard a Saudi official discuss it"
					

"They always bet on the losing side, and that comes at a price."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

I never like this crooked fuck and the first 1/2 white president either.








						Caught Red Handed: Brennan's Handwritten Notes Prove Obama Was Briefed on Scheme to Set Up Trump
					

Newly declassified documents show former CIA Director John Brennan took notes after briefing President Barack Obama on former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's plans to frame then presidential candidate Donald




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

I never like this crooked fuck and the first 1/2 white president either.








						Caught Red Handed: Brennan's Handwritten Notes Prove Obama Was Briefed on Scheme to Set Up Trump
					

Newly declassified documents show former CIA Director John Brennan took notes after briefing President Barack Obama on former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's plans to frame then presidential candidate Donald




					townhall.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Americans fought fascists. That’s what Antifa means.


Antifa was started by a stalinist communist group in the 30s who wanted to put in the type of communism in Germany that was in the Soviet Union. So basically one set of thugs fighting another set of thugs. So showing photos of US troops storming the beaches in Europe has nothing to do with Antifa...unless you are of course trying to associate them (US troops) with the ideology that sent thousands to the gulags and murdered millions in the Soviet Union. 

It is one of the stupidest memes I see floating around. Open a book one day. Learn about history. Stop pretending the US fighting the nazis is the same thing as communists fighting the nazis so they can put in their own dictatorship. 

While people run around and are offended by the swastika (the nazi version) and rightly so, they love wearing themselves the trappings of an ideology that killed 10s of millions in the 20th century. I assume you still have your Che shirt?


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Antifa was started by a stalinist communist group in the 30s who wanted to put in the type of communism in Germany that was in the Soviet Union. So basically one set of thugs fighting another set of thugs. So showing photos of US troops storming the beaches in Europe has nothing to do with Antifa...unless you are of course trying to associate them (US troops) with the ideology that sent thousands to the gulags and murdered millions in the Soviet Union.
> 
> It is one of the stupidest memes I see floating around. Open a book one day. Learn about history. Stop pretending the US fighting the nazis is the same thing as communists fighting the nazis so they can put in their own dictatorship.
> 
> While people run around and are offended by the swastika (the nazi version) and rightly so, they love wearing themselves the trappings of an ideology that killed 10s of millions in the 20th century. I assume you still have your Che shirt?


You have repeatedly referred to a German group founded in the 30's.

Perhaps you have missed a couple of relevant facts --

- this isn't Germany
- it's not the 30's

Perhaps if you are going to boast about your knowledge of "history", you should read the book all the way to the end.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Antifa was started by a stalinist communist group in the 30s who wanted to put in the type of communism in Germany that was in the Soviet Union. So basically one set of thugs fighting another set of thugs. So showing photos of US troops storming the beaches in Europe has nothing to do with Antifa...unless you are of course trying to associate them (US troops) with the ideology that sent thousands to the gulags and murdered millions in the Soviet Union.
> 
> It is one of the stupidest memes I see floating around. Open a book one day. Learn about history. Stop pretending the US fighting the nazis is the same thing as communists fighting the nazis so they can put in their own dictatorship.
> 
> While people run around and are offended by the swastika (the nazi version) and rightly so, they love wearing themselves the trappings of an ideology that killed 10s of millions in the 20th century. I assume you still have your Che shirt?


Viva Cuba Libre! And Liberate Michigan! 
Antifa means anti-fascist. 
They fight racists and extreme right wingers (“fascists”) in the streets of the US.
That’s good for the republic.
Imagine if there was an Antifa fighting the brown shirts in Munich in 1933.
Things might have turned out different.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You have repeatedly referred to a German group founded in the 30's.
> 
> Perhaps you have missed a couple of relevant facts --
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should refer to the post I was commenting on. You know...the one that had the photo from WW2 of US troops storming the beaches with the stupid comment...that the long line of antifa goes back to them. 

That is why I am talking about the 30s and 40s. Any other question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Perhaps you should refer to the post I was commenting on. You know...the one that had the photo from WW2 of US troops storming the beaches with the stupid comment...that the long line of antifa goes back to them.
> You are wasting your breath on these commies.
> That is why I am talking about the 30s and 40s. Any other question?


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Antifa means anti-fascist.


Antifa was founded by a communist organization that wanted their own form of dictatorship. So yes you get partial credit. They were fighting the nazis. You lose points (and get an overall F) on the rest because they wanted to impose their own murderous authoritarian dictatorship.

That is the part about antifa that seems to escape all you guys.



messy said:


> Imagine if there was an Antifa fighting the brown shirts in Munich in 1933.


There was idiot. They wanted to impose a communist dictatorship. That is the root of antifa.

You keep getting stuck on the concept that just because they were fighting the nazis they were somehow good. They simply wanted to substitute one murderous ideology for another. Neither were good. 



messy said:


> Things might have turned out different.


Things might have turned out different if you had paid attention in history class. On that I fully agree.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never like this crooked fuck and the first 1/2 white president either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And like the rest of the documents that have been released over the past number of months that show the fix was in....suddenly the NY Times, CNN and the rest of the clowns who were pushing the fake Russian angle now have nothing to say. 

It is a scandal of major proportions as to what happened. And half the country has no idea about the documents that keep popping up because most of the press has embargoed it.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Perhaps you should refer to the post I was commenting on. You know...the one that had the photo from WW2 of US troops storming the beaches with the stupid comment...that the long line of antifa goes back to them.
> 
> That is why I am talking about the 30s and 40s. Any other question?


What does this sentence have to do with the '30s and '40s?  

"While people run around and are offended by the swastika (the nazi version) and rightly so, they love wearing themselves the trappings of an ideology that killed 10s of millions in the 20th century. I assume you still have your Che shirt?"


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Antifa was founded by a communist organization that wanted their own form of dictatorship. So yes you get partial credit. They were fighting the nazis. You lose points (and get an overall F) on the rest because they wanted to impose their own murderous authoritarian dictatorship.
> 
> That is the part about antifa that seems to escape all you guys.
> 
> ...


You got some of the facts right, but your conclusions are imaginary.  D+


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> What does this sentence have to do with the '30s and '40s?
> 
> "While people run around and are offended by the swastika (the nazi version) and rightly so, they love wearing themselves the trappings of an ideology that killed 10s of millions in the 20th century. I assume you still have your Che shirt?"


Well on this I will type slow for you.

The apologists for antifi claim they are just against nazis etc. And yet that organization has as its roots and still today many supporters who espouse communism.

So the lack of awareness is interesting. Both are vile ideologies that suppress dissent and have murdered millions. And these vary same people will buy shirts celebrating che because they think he is cool. And as they walk around in their cool shirt they have zero awareness of how murderous that ideology has been.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Well on this I will type slow for you.
> 
> The apologists for antifi claim they are just against nazis etc. And yet that organization has as its roots and still today many supporters who espouse communism.
> 
> So the lack of awareness is interesting. Both are vile ideologies that suppress dissent and have murdered millions. And these vary same people will buy shirts celebrating che because they think he is cool. And as they walk around in their cool shirt they have zero awareness of how murderous that ideology has been.


Have you personally met any supporters of antifa who support communism?  Or are you just parroting a line that seems comfortable to you?


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you personally met any supporters of antifa who support communism?  Or are you just parroting a line that seems comfortable to you?


So you have no idea of their history.

You also have no idea that their logo of 2 flags includes a communist one.

And you have no idea that they have been on record as supporting communism.

Just do basic research.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

And speaking of fighting the commies...your feel good story of the day.









						As Utah’s Candy Bomber turns 100, his sweet story remains timeless
					

It’s a sweet story that doesn’t grow old, and the same might be said about the man known as the Candy Bomber telling it.




					www.deseret.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you personally met any supporters of antifa who support communism?  Or are you just parroting a line that seems comfortable to you?


The funny thing is you are supporting a far left organization that uses violence and suppresses dissent. You don't support those tactics when the far right does it, but when the violence comes from your spectrum of politics you make excuses for it.

Antifa and their tactics are decidedly illiberal. Yet you support them.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So you have no idea of their history.
> 
> You also have no idea that their logo of 2 flags includes a communist one.
> 
> ...











						Home | antifa.org
					






					www.antifa.org


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And like the rest of the documents that have been released over the past number of months that show the fix was in....suddenly the NY Times, CNN and the rest of the clowns who were pushing the fake Russian angle now have nothing to say.
> 
> It is a scandal of major proportions as to what happened. And half the country has no idea about the documents that keep popping up because most of the press has embargoed it.


Huge scandal. All over foxnews.com. Did you see?


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Home | antifa.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you support their tactics.

Fair enough. You stand with violence and suppression if it is in your political wheelhouse. Some is acceptable to you. 

Not surprised


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Huge scandal. All over foxnews.com. Did you see?


Yeah I guess if your preferred news source doesn't cover the release of GOVERNMENT documents it doesn't count.

Because that is what you are stating. If you actually looked at the documents you should say there is a scandal.

But since your preferred news sources don't link to those documents you pretend.. hey fox news is lying when they link to released documents.

And that is why you only have an incomplete understanding of what happened. The theory being if the news I like didn't report it, it didn't happen. Sheeple


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So you support their tactics.
> 
> Fair enough. You stand with violence and suppression if it is in your political wheelhouse. Some is acceptable to you.
> 
> Not surprised


Ever since the plumber left us we have been looking for someone to jump to an unwarranted conclusion when he is looking like a fool.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Yeah I guess if your preferred news source doesn't cover the release of GOVERNMENT documents it doesn't count.
> 
> Because that is what you are stating. If you actually looked at the documents you should say there is a scandal.
> 
> ...


You know who the sheep are?
All the embarrassingly stupid frat boys who use the term “sheeple.”
Legit news sources not your thing, huh? Unfortunately that makes you ignorant.
Listen, dimwit, one side has everybody in jail, or on their way, $25m fraud settlements, foundations closed down for personal use of charitable contributions, I mean campaign managers, lawyers, everybody. 
The other side...not so much, huh?
So you keep whining like a little nutjob about “sheeple” while your boy gets tossed out on his crazy, crooked ass in a few weeks.
America wins. 
But if you stay ignorant by reading what you read, you won’t know it until after it happens and then you won’t believe it.
Fool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You know who the sheep are?
> All the embarrassingly stupid frat boys who use the term “sheeple.”
> Legit news sources not your thing, huh? Unfortunately that makes you ignorant.
> Listen, dimwit, one side has everybody in jail, or on their way, $25m fraud settlements, foundations closed down for personal use of charitable contributions, I mean campaign managers, lawyers, everybody.
> ...


Well put.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Ever since the plumber left us we have been looking for someone to jump to an unwarranted conclusion when he is looking like a fool.


Just look in the mirror Magoo...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well put.


Just what your wife told me this morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

'It's Not Illegal': John Brennan Confirms He Briefed Obama on Russia Election Scheme
					

Yesterday Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe declassified additional documents that show former CIA Director John Brennan briefed President Barack Obama about a Hillary Clinton's plans to falsely tie Donald




					townhall.com


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

I think Pence, in this debate, is being an effective advocate for the wealthy.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Pence, in this debate, is being an effective advocate for the wealthy.


effective?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

Caution - remove any young children from the room before viewing this --



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EjxVr9RWAAICMiT?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

You people are absolutely disgusting. 









						34 people connected to White House, more than previously known, infected by coronavirus: Internal FEMA memo
					

The administration has sought to downplay the spread.




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

I think the question of who holds Trump’s hundreds of millions of debt is of paramount importance to our country.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

Flies are most likely found in the vicinity of shit and carcasses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> You people are absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


He’s marching around the White House while contagious.
He’s a total loon.
This ain’t gonna end welll...at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Do you?
How about the Kenyan, CIA, FBI and sleepy joe railroading POTUS? We know that happened and you have no idea about trumps finances.
Keep spreading unsubstantiated bullshit.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you?
> How about the Kenyan, CIA, FBI and sleepy joe railroading POTUS? We know that happened and you have no idea about trumps finances.
> Keep spreading unsubstantiated bullshit.


I’m sorry that fox and Trump have taught you not to believe the daily newspapers which have brought us our info for centuries.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m sorry that fox and Trump have taught you not to believe the daily newspapers which have brought us our info for centuries.


Your daily info spread false info about russian collusion for years. 

Now those very same news sources ignore the gov documents being produced under FOIA, etc that show just how wrong they were. 

You get spoon fed the daily outrage of the day by completely partisan news outlets.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Very stable genius. More fake news. He’s a winner!
Remember that fake news quote when he said, referring to the pandemic, “it’s totally under control.”
All this fake news, jeez it’s so unfair. 









						Trump calls Kamala Harris 'monster' and 'communist' in Fox tirade
					

President ramps up attacks against California senator after she debates Mike Pence on national television




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Your daily info spread false info about russian collusion for years.
> 
> Now those very same news sources ignore the gov documents being produced under FOIA, etc that show just how wrong they were.
> 
> You get spoon fed the daily outrage of the day by completely partisan news outlets.


We have a history, centuries old, of daily newspapers throughout America and the world, as well as news agencies such as AP and Reuters and networks such as the BBC. You don’t believe them? That’s silly. And dumb. 
You can choose to refuse to believe the facts that they issue forth, in which case you stay ignorant. 
You display your ignorance daily on these pages and the basis is obvious. You don’t accept facts.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> We have a history, centuries old, of daily newspapers throughout America and the world, as well as news agencies such as AP and Reuters and networks such as the BBC. You don’t believe them? That’s silly. And dumb.
> You can choose to refuse to believe the facts that they issue forth, in which case you stay ignorant.
> You display your ignorance daily on these pages and the basis is obvious. You don’t accept facts.


Actually I will type slowly for you since you fail to understand.

The press you talk about routinely ignores news items. Take the Russian hoax. AP, Reuters, etc all published countless stories of the walls closing in, the latest story about what appears to be more Trump Russia collusion, etc, etc. They did it for years.

Now the government is releasing documents that show a vastly different story about what actually happened. Almost all of it showing how wrong these news organizations were. Documents showing how badly people in the government failed/misbehaved. And I notice time and time again when you go to the various sites...AP, NY Times, etc. they don't even mention them. People who only use those as their news sources are completely in the dark related to the latest news.

Take the senate report released last week (or the week before) that has financial records of the wife of the mayor of Moscow wiring 3.5 million to Hunter Biden as just one example. You certainly wouldn't know much about if you read the NY Times.

They produced one story about the report.








						A Republican inquiry into Hunter Biden and Ukraine finds no evidence of wrongdoing by his father.
					






					www.nytimes.com
				



And in it made no mention of the business deals and sums of money Hunter received from Russian, Chinese, etc interests. No mention of that. Same thing with other mainstream press. How did the NY times cover for example Bidens son receiving 3.5 million? How did they talk about other financial deals? 

With exactly one sentence: "The report released on Wednesday by the Senate Homeland Security Committee asserted that Hunter Biden traded on his father’s name to close lucrative business deals around the world."
That is the extent of their analysis of what the report detailed regarding Hunter's biz dealings. 

As such their subscribers are missing rather important information regarding the family and how they receive a lot of money from other countries.

So they (you) are left in the dark. If as the press was warning during the Russian collusion hoax it is bad to receive help/money from them (the Russians)...then certainly it should be newsworthy that the nominee for Pres on the Dem side has a son who received millions of dollars from Russians. 

If Russian influence is bad...then the press should report that the sub source that Steele used for his dossier was a person who US intelligence had been investigating because they were concerned he was a Russian spy. If you read the NY Times, AP, etc you will not find that information. That information has come out in gov documents over the past month or two. 

Further the FBI knew this guy was the source of much of the Steele dossier and still told the FISA courts the info had been vetted when getting warrants to spy on Trump campaign officials. Again the NY Times and others don't talk about that now. The documents have been released...but the people who subscribe to these news organizations have no idea because these organization refuse to cover these rather important details. 

I could go on and on. 

This happens all the time. And you can tell who gets their news from a variety of sources across the spectrum vs someone who gets it from one side. You find time and time again they have a rather incomplete view of the issue/facts/etc. 

So it is you who is ignorant to the facts because you do not bother to check and verify what you are reading/watching. You are ignorant because you are only getting "news" from organizations that don't actually bother to report all the facts.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually I will type slowly for you since you fail to understand.
> 
> The press you talk about routinely ignores news items. Take the Russian hoax. AP, Reuters, etc all published countless stories of the walls closing in, the latest story about what appears to be more Trump Russia collusion, etc, etc. They did it for years.
> 
> ...


What we also have, besides these venerable news organizations all over the world that you don't believe in (LOL), is an American justice system that penalizes people, including public officials and those who work for them, with fines and jail time, etc.. Based upon what the justice system has shown us about Trump and Co., you probably don't believe in that either.
Lastly, we have a voting public. In 3 1/2 weeks or so, they will let us know their views on Trump VS. Obama's 77-yr-old VP.
Because you're shockingly stupid and ignorant, I expect you not to believe those results either.
If people like you, saying such stupid shit about what they choose to believe, didn't actually exist, nobody would believe they did!


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually I will type slowly for you since you fail to understand.
> 
> The press you talk about routinely ignores news items. Take the Russian hoax. AP, Reuters, etc all published countless stories of the walls closing in, the latest story about what appears to be more Trump Russia collusion, etc, etc. They did it for years.
> 
> ...


For example, I learned from the news that Trump was actually fined 25 Million Dollars for FRAUD in connection with duping people to pay the tuition for Trump U under false pretenses. Do you believe that happened? 

I also learned from the evil news media that The Trump Foundation was shut down, and paid a $2 million penalty because, get this, the family was using charitable contributions sent to the Foundation for personal and business purposes and not charitable purposes, as required for foundations. Do you believe this?

C’mon, tell us you don’t believe those things.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> For example, I learned from the news that Trump was actually fined 25 Million Dollars for FRAUD in connection with duping people to pay the tuition for Trump U under false pretenses. Do you believe that happened?
> 
> I also learned from the evil news media that The Trump Foundation was shut down, and paid a $2 million penalty because, get this, the family was using charitable contributions sent to the Foundation for personal and business purposes and not charitable purposes, as required for foundations. Do you believe this?
> 
> C’mon, tell us you don’t believe those things.


And again the problem is your news is rather one sided. You do get reporting on stuff like the fine for 25 million. What do don't get reporting on is for instance the report that the Hunter received 3.5 million. 

So you make my point in a sense. You hear one sort of story, but are ignorant on the other. In other words the news you follow give you an incomplete view of the various political figures and their family finances.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And again the problem is your news is rather one sided. You do get reporting on stuff like the fine for 25 million. What do don't get reporting on is for instance the report that the Hunter received 3.5 million.
> 
> So you make my point in a sense. You hear one sort of story, but are ignorant on the other. In other words the news you follow give you an incomplete view of the various political figures and their family finances.


What was the judicial penalty given to Joe Biden’s son? Please let me know. 
We know what happened to Manafort and Gates and Roger Stone, don’t we? And what is happening now with Steve Bannon, correct? Judicial processes. 
What charges have been brought concerning Hunter Biden? 
Do you even understand the difference? Or has your head decided on the wrongdoing, as distinguished from the American judicial system or the voters. 
That’s an interesting world view.
Another question. Was the Clinton Foundation shut down for wrongdoing? Is it active? 
Bill Clinton was disbarred, but for lying about a blow job.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually I will type slowly for you since you fail to understand.
> 
> The press you talk about routinely ignores news items. Take the Russian hoax. AP, Reuters, etc all published countless stories of the walls closing in, the latest story about what appears to be more Trump Russia collusion, etc, etc. They did it for years.
> 
> ...


Perhaps if you type even slower you will understand what you are writing.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

So now I read that NC, Ohio and AZ are looking blue?!
Must be fake news because it was in reputable sources of media...ya know, the type that win Pulitzers and break stories with all their fake information.
Trump knows the real score.
America is waking up to this cretin.
Let's go!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m sorry that fox and Trump have taught you not to believe the daily newspapers which have brought us our info for centuries.


Like the unbiased NYT?
Come on man.
Just enjoy the new supreme’s conformation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> He’s marching around the White House while contagious.
> He’s a total loon.
> This ain’t gonna end welll...at all.


It’s his fucking house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> We have a history, centuries old, of daily newspapers throughout America and the world, as well as news agencies such as AP and Reuters and networks such as the BBC. You don’t believe them? That’s silly. And dumb.
> You can choose to refuse to believe the facts that they issue forth, in which case you stay ignorant.
> You display your ignorance daily on these pages and the basis is obvious. You don’t accept facts.


So religion and guns have been around for a long time also and we know you would get rid of them right now if you could.
 Amazing what part of the constitution you want to keep.
It’s a package deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Your daily info spread false info about russian collusion for years.
> 
> Now those very same news sources ignore the gov documents being produced under FOIA, etc that show just how wrong they were.
> 
> You get spoon fed the daily outrage of the day by completely partisan news outlets.


You know how liberals feel about the truth.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So religion and guns have been around for a long time also and we know you would get rid of them right now if you could.
> Amazing what part of the constitution you want to keep.
> It’s a package deal.


My favorite part about the mention of guns in there is “a well-organized militia...” 
And everybody’s free to practice any stupid religion they want...you can do your Muslim thing all day, it’s a guaranteed right.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s his fucking house.


Its not his fucking house and the people who work there (who aren't his family) don't want fucking Covid! Not a hard concept to grasp but it sure is for you and the orange skittle. OLM!


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> What was the judicial penalty given to Joe Biden’s son? Please let me know.


The report just came out. The reason you ask what judicial penalty was applied or not is because you were basically unaware of the facts since the press you read didn't report it.




messy said:


> We know what happened to Manafort and Gates and Roger Stone, don’t we? And what is happening now with Steve Bannon, correct? Judicial processes.
> What charges have been brought concerning Hunter Biden?
> Do you even understand the difference?


I do understand the difference. One group of individuals has had a sea of ink spilled talking about what they may or may not have done.

Hunter Biden and the latest report has been blackballed. In the NY Times fact check of the Prez debate they said...there have been allegations of Hunter wrong doing BUT Biden and his lawyers have denied it. Stating the issue has been resolved.

If you can find any analysis of the 3.5 million dollar transfer from a Russian to Biden's son in the NY Times, the BBC, CBS, etc. please point me to the links. Trick question...you can't since they have decided to not only  to not report on the report, but say any mention of it has been refuted. Refuted by whom? Who has done the work?



messy said:


> Do you even understand the difference? Or has your head decided on the wrongdoing, as distinguished from the American judicial system or the voters.
> That’s an interesting world view.


I do understand the difference. Apparently you don't. I keep talking about what the press you follow chooses not to report on. You can't defend that...so you change the subject to the judicial process which has nothing to do with what we originally talked about. Which is the press actively ignores certain stories and facts.


messy said:


> Another question. Was the Clinton Foundation shut down for wrongdoing? Is it active?


Well that is an interesting question. It is very interesting how donations went up when HC had positions of power. And it is very interesting that when she lost the election for the presidency donations dried up. Apparently Durham is investigating. What will happen with that is anyone's guess.

But again...what does the Clinton Foundation have to do with the NY Times, BBC, AP, etc not reporting certain stories and fact patterns? Why are they not reporting on the documents released by the gov that reflect on the Russian hoax?

When you keep talking about other issues tells me you don't have an answer. OR the answer is uncomfortable. It should be uncomfortable because you are not getting the full story. In other words a form of propaganda due to incomplete info. For reference I tell people that exclusively get their news from Fox and similar organizations that they too need to read/watch the other side to get a complete picture.

If you read/watch only one side, then you are ignorant about many facts since all these various new organizations are biased one way or the other.

Unfortunately our main stream press is anything but non partisan. They have an agenda and push it. When facts come up that go against that agenda, they dismiss it, or don't report on it. 

And the fd up part is people like you think you are getting the news str8 down the line. Getting all the info. You are not.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Perhaps if you type even slower you will understand what you are writing.


I understand you are not too bright. And no matter how slow I type it will fly right by you.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> So now I read that NC, Ohio and AZ are looking blue?!
> Must be fake news because it was in reputable sources of media...ya know, the type that win Pulitzers and break stories with all their fake information.


Funny thing. The press said the same thing in 2016. There was according to the press about no chance T would win. I think the same thing is happening as last time polling wise. What is that? That people voting for T are not telling pollsters. But who knows. 

So don't get hung up on that. The press is wrong all the time. 

Will Biden win? Who knows? Will Trump win? Who knows? 

I went to the bar in 2016 to hang out and watch the results. I felt T was going to get hammered. He didn't. Very surprised. 

I will head back to the same place this year and have a few drinks and have dinner. I have no idea of what the outcome will be. I wouldn't make a big wager either way. You want to bet a beer, fine. Anything more than that not interested.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Funny thing. The press said the same thing in 2016. There was according to the press about no chance T would win. I think the same thing is happening as last time polling wise. What is that? That people voting for T are not telling pollsters. But who knows.
> 
> So don't get hung up on that. The press is wrong all the time.
> 
> ...


This is called factual information about people's opinions about that crook who has no chance.

It is from a "news source" so you wouldn't believe it. You keep having fever dreams about 4 years ago...









						Four in five Americans concerned misinformation will influence election
					

As the nation prepares to go to the polls in less than a month, Americans are widely concerned that misinformation…




					knightfoundation.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> We have a history, centuries old, of daily newspapers throughout America and the world, as well as news agencies such as AP and Reuters and networks such as the BBC. You don’t believe them? That’s silly. And dumb.
> You can choose to refuse to believe the facts that they issue forth, in which case you stay ignorant.
> You display your ignorance daily on these pages and the basis is obvious. You don’t accept facts.


They believe clickbait internet only sites that only repost other sites stories that are owned and operated by one individual in a foreign country. Capitalism ain’t it great!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s his fucking house.


It’s the people’s house. You aren’t American are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> For example, I learned from the news that Trump was actually fined 25 Million Dollars for FRAUD in connection with duping people to pay the tuition for Trump U under false pretenses. Do you believe that happened?
> 
> I also learned from the evil news media that The Trump Foundation was shut down, and paid a $2 million penalty because, get this, the family was using charitable contributions sent to the Foundation for personal and business purposes and not charitable purposes, as required for foundations. Do you believe this?
> 
> C’mon, tell us you don’t believe those things.


RUSSIA!


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> This is called factual information about people's opinions about that crook who has no chance.
> 
> It is from a "news source" so you wouldn't believe it. You keep having fever dreams about 4 years ago...
> 
> ...


*Little Jack " Messy " Horner sat in the corner *
*eating " Kamala's " pie
He stuck in his thumb
until it became numb
Pulled out a scum
And proclaimed.....
I think I got Biden in the bloody eye !





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s the people’s house. You aren’t American are you?


Why don’t you just try and get in and let me know how that goes.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Aren't Republicans supposed to be about limited spending? Can you believe the deficits that Trump has run up?
He's broken the party!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> So now I read that NC, Ohio and AZ are looking blue?!
> Must be fake news because it was in reputable sources of media...ya know, the type that win Pulitzers and break stories with all their fake information.
> Trump knows the real score.
> America is waking up to this cretin.
> Let's go!


Like Dan Rather and Brian Williams?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Aren't Republicans supposed to be about limited spending? Can you believe the deficits that Trump has run up?
> He's broken the party!


Obama economy.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> RUSSIA!


What did Pelosi say to him on camera that day? "All roads lead to Russia with you, don't they?"


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> This is called factual information about people's opinions about that crook who has no chance.
> 
> It is from a "news source" so you wouldn't believe it. You keep having fever dreams about 4 years ago...
> 
> ...





messy said:


> This is called factual information about people's opinions about that crook who has no chance.
> 
> It is from a "news source" so you wouldn't believe it. You keep having fever dreams about 4 years ago...
> 
> ...


So per pew...almost 70- 80% of people have little faith in the news.

So that aligns with what I said.

Further you still have no answer as to why your preferred news sources actively ignore certain news.

You know why? Because they do...and no matter how often you post different topics unrelated, the fact remains.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

messy said:


> This is called factual information about people's opinions about that crook who has no chance.
> 
> It is from a "news source" so you wouldn't believe it. You keep having fever dreams about 4 years ago...
> 
> ...


I notice you never get around to talking about why the NY Times, BBC, etc don't report on for instance the documents that have been released for months regarding the Russia hoax.

The reason? It is indefensible for starters. It also goes against your worldview...ie your preferred news sources report all. The fact is you don't have all the facts because your go to sources don't report all. And yet you think you are informed. That is how propaganda works. The fact that your sources don't report on the latest developments for example on the russian hoax is proof enough. 

It is fascinating to watch the denial


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s the people’s house. You aren’t American are you?


The White House is the presidents official residence and office, as he lives and works at that location.
You aren't real bright are you? No need to respond it's rhetorical.


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The White House is the presidents official residence and office, as he lives and works at that location.
> You aren't real bright are you? No need to respond it's rhetorical.


There’s the Trumpie, spending weekend 100% of his posts supporting Trump.
Sorry your candidate is falling off the chart, sucker.
But you keep doing your job and defending everything he does, as he’s now a walking superspreader and a national embarrassment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2020)

messy said:


> There’s the Trumpie, spending weekend 100% of his posts supporting Trump.
> Sorry your candidate is falling off the chart, sucker.
> But you keep doing your job and defending everything he does, as he’s now a walking superspreader and a national embarrassment.


Stating that the White is the presidents official residence is a fact
Yet your kool aid drinking, lying, fraudulent, and fucked up mind concludes non sense.
6 to 3 is all that matters...fuck Trump and fuck you too ya punk.

The White House staff are at and are working from home...good lord you're stupid.


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stating that the White is the presidents official residence is a fact
> Yet your kool aid drinking, lying, fraudulent, and fucked up mind concludes non sense.
> 6 to 3 is all that matters...fuck Trump and fuck you too ya punk.
> 
> The White House staff are at and are working from home...good lord you're stupid.


Keep loving Trump. You're gonna lose the Senate too...!


----------



## whatithink (Oct 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stating that the White is the presidents official residence is a fact
> Yet your kool aid drinking, lying, fraudulent, and fucked up mind concludes non sense.
> 6 to 3 is all that matters...fuck Trump and fuck you too ya punk.
> 
> The White House staff are at and are working from home...good lord you're stupid.


I'm not sure the 6-3 is as rock solid reliable as some would like. It could be 5-4 or 4-5 for certain items based on some recent rulings. Corporations will be delighted as its solid for them, but cases that have wider social impacts, maybe not. The former isn't particularly a good thing and the latter is as it should be. 

If cases going to the Supreme Court are basically "settled" before they get there based on the judges, then its lost its purpose.


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I'm not sure the 6-3 is as rock solid reliable as some would like. It could be 5-4 or 4-5 for certain items based on some recent rulings. Corporations will be delighted as its solid for them, but cases that have wider social impacts, maybe not. The former isn't particularly a good thing and the latter is as it should be.
> 
> If cases going to the Supreme Court are basically "settled" before they get there based on the judges, then its lost its purpose.


Lion Eyes lacks the sophistication to understand your post or glean any nuance.
He’s like “uhh, we have 6 rightys and the commies only have 3, so we win, duh.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2020)

Trump to Rush Limbaugh: If Iran decides to f**k around, they'll find out
					

"...if you do something bad to us we are going to do things to you that have never been done before."




					hotair.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I'm not sure the 6-3 is as rock solid reliable as some would like. It could be 5-4 or 4-5 for certain items based on some recent rulings. Corporations will be delighted as its solid for them, but cases that have wider social impacts, maybe not. The former isn't particularly a good thing and the latter is as it should be.
> 
> If cases going to the Supreme Court are basically "settled" before they get there based on the judges, then its lost its purpose.


Elections have consequences, I should have just said Barrett confirmed and Biden elected.
The court should rule on the law, not make it. Period.
Unanimous decisions are more common than 5-4 decisions...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion Eyes lacks the sophistication to understand your post or glean any nuance.
> He’s like “uhh, we have 6 rightys and the commies only have 3, so we win, duh.”


You speaking on lack of sophistication and understanding is 1st hand knowledge.
Bless your little heart, your pea brain and your poodle dick...run along punk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You speaking on lack of sophistication and understanding is 1st hand knowledge.
> Bless your little heart, your pea brain and your poodle dick...run along punk.


I love how you try so hard to elevate yourself to the all knowing all seeing position while you misinterpret most everything, lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2020)

Marjorie Taylor Greene, Conspiracy Theorist and 'Christian Values' Candidate for Congress, Allegedly Has a History of Extramarital Affairs
					

Marjorie Taylor Greene, the rightwing conspiracy theorist and noted bigot who is all but assured to win her race for Congress in Georgia, has been described as a “Donald Trump in heels.” And according to a New Yorker profile of the future member of Congress and her race, that comparison between...




					theslot.jezebel.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you try so hard to elevate yourself to the all knowing all seeing position while you misinterpret most everything, lol!


*I love how you consistently piss into the wind and revel in 
it as a " New " found source.....Idiocy = Husker Doo Doo *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2020)

The Case Against Trump (and why some of your friends and family no longer want to speak to you)
					

I love this country. I always have. But the last few years in the USA have left me truly aghast. Just when I think that there are no more surprises left in American political life, I am handed a fr…




					goodtrouble974588398.wordpress.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you try so hard to elevate yourself to the all knowing all seeing position while you misinterpret most everything, lol!


This from someone with the comprehension skills of a third grader, who constantly interjects and opines in a feeble attempt to feel relevant.
Have a nice day nitwit...


----------



## whatithink (Oct 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Elections have consequences, I should have just said Barrett confirmed and Biden elected.
> The court should rule on the law, not make it. Period.
> Unanimous decisions are more common than 5-4 decisions...


Agree on the elections comment and definitely on their role to rule on the law - they have no business or authority to make laws.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9234


*Someone photo shopped your ASSINSECT on Trump....

Man o Man do you have a fat ass...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> This from someone with the comprehension skills of a third grader, who constantly interjects and opines in a feeble attempt to feel relevant.
> Have a nice day nitwit...


There you go again, thanks!  . . . and you aren’t even aware, classic LE magoo!


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go again, thanks!  . . . and you aren’t even aware, classic LE magoo!



*You are a Mr Magoo...Through and Through....





*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2020)

The depths of his dishonesty is just astounding to me. The dishonesty, the transactional nature of every relationship, though it's more pathetic than anything else. He is the most flawed person I have ever met in my life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The depths of his dishonesty is just astounding to me. The dishonesty, the transactional nature of every relationship, though it's more pathetic than anything else. He is the most flawed person I have ever met in my life.


Enough about your mom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The depths of his dishonesty is just astounding to me. The dishonesty, the transactional nature of every relationship, though it's more pathetic than anything else. He is the most flawed person I have ever met in my life.


The warning bells have been sounding for quite some time. The children won’t listen they are having too much fun playing.


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

“We’re rounding the turn on coronavirus.”
Every time Trump says anything now, it’s either really stupid or an obvious lie, and I hear Biden votes clicking away all over the country.


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> “We’re rounding the turn on coronavirus.”
> Every time Trump says anything now, it’s either really stupid or an obvious lie, and I hear Biden votes clicking away all over the country.


Figures A-Rod is endorsing Pops Biden.  Did he cheat in baseball?  I do feel bad for Hunter.  Not easy being him and all the hell he's been through in life.  Lot's of pain in his life over the years.  I had pal in HS whose parents were loaded and because of that, my friend was loaded everyday on drugs. Access comes with responsibility.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> “We’re rounding the turn on coronavirus.”
> Every time Trump says anything now, it’s either really stupid or an obvious lie, and I hear Biden votes clicking away all over the country.


Good morning, did you have sweet dreams about winning the presidency?


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, did you have sweet dreams about winning the presidency?


No but I had sweet dreams about trump losing...
And woke up to more good news as the president has a superspreader event scheduled in the nation’s hottest surging corona state today...
It’s like he shouts “I give up” every day.


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, did you have sweet dreams about winning the presidency?


Biden even got more viewers the other night! Trump‘s schtick is so done people don’t even tune in anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Biden even got more viewers the other night! Trump‘s schtick is so done people don’t even tune in anymore.


Because they haven’t seen him , just like big foot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> No but I had sweet dreams about trump losing...
> And woke up to more good news as the president has a superspreader event scheduled in the nation’s hottest surging corona state today...
> It’s like he shouts “I give up” every day.


Fake News
You have to trust science.








						No Definitive Evidence Shows Trump Rallies Are ‘Superspreaders’ Of Covid-19, Health Data Shows
					

There is little evidence that President Trump’s campaign rallies have been “superspreaders” of Covid-19, an analysis by the Daily Caller has found.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News
> You have to trust science.
> 
> 
> ...


News for stupid people. Science tells us he’s having superspreader events and if you can’t use your own brain to figure that out...then maybe you should start reading more.


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they haven’t seen him , just like big foot.


Biden got 14m viewers on one channel and Trump got 13.5 on 3 channels.
Do you think he will quit before 1/20? He’s already talking about leaving the country isn’t he? Or didn’t you hear him say that in GA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Biden got 14m viewers on one channel and Trump got 13.5 on 3 channels.
> Do you think he will quit before 1/20? He’s already talking about leaving the country isn’t he? Or didn’t you hear him say that in GA?


Where can he go to hide from vlad when he stiffs him on a couple hundred million?


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where can he go to hide from vlad when he stiffs him on a couple hundred million?


Poor Joe is left to fight for himself here...all his fellow rats appear to have abandoned the sinking ship.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Biden got 14m viewers on one channel and Trump got 13.5 on 3 channels.
> Do you think he will quit before 1/20? He’s already talking about leaving the country isn’t he? Or didn’t you hear him say that in GA?


You really need to work or your sense of humor, Trump plays you people like a fiddle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where can he go to hide from vlad when he stiffs him on a couple hundred million?


Maybe where Hunter is hiding?
Seems like a pretty good spot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9288


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really need to work or your sense of humor, Trump plays you people like a fiddle.


Yeah he’s doing a great job owning libs, isn’t he? 
I’m sure with your magical thinking about this stuff you think that 1) we are “turning the corner” on the virus and 2) Trump is gonna win.

Joe can we meet up so you can give me some of those mushrooms you eat?


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9290


Listen Joey you’re a lot higher than he ever was. Just listen to yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen Joey you’re a lot higher than he ever was. Just listen to yourself.


I like Obama, without his radical tendencies we would not have trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Better get used to it.








						Federal Court Upholds Kentucky Law on Abortion
					

In a 2-1 ruling, the 6th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals upheld a 1998 Kentucky law on Friday requiring abortionists to have written arrangements with hospitals and ambulance services before




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Won’t get any argument in here on this, from any side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9292
> Won’t get any argument in here on this, from any side.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9293


Still carrying that torch I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still carrying that torch I see.


And pitchforks and rope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

Hopefully they kill this illegal POS.









						Houston police officer killed by illegal immigrant, another officer injured
					

Just weeks from his retirement




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

You losers watching Amy Coney Barrett’s senate vote?
I bet she makes it.
What a bunch of pussies you libs are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

They are now confirming some more federal judges, good thing Obama was such a dumb lazy fuck and didn’t fill all the federal judgeships.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Trump’s not fucking around.








						Relentless Trump: Names Judge To Replace Barrett’s Vacant Seat On Seventh Circuit | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9333



*Projecting again I see.....*
*
When you post ANYTHING, it's because you're crying from the 
swift kick to your " virtual " nuts....

When I post something, it's the KICK...
*
*Walmart is near you, and they carry tissues....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2020)

He really, really cares about you, NOT



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/10/28/trump-omaha-supporters-stuck-cold/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He really, really cares about you, NOT
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/10/28/trump-omaha-supporters-stuck-cold/


We are talking about Nebraska and Trump supporters, not pussy lib queers.
Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)

Miles Taylor Admits He Was 'Anonymous' Behind NYT 'Resistance' Op-Ed
					

Miles Taylor revealed Wednesday that he was the anonymous "senior" White House official who authored a critical op-ed of President Trump.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Miles Taylor Admits He Was 'Anonymous' Behind NYT 'Resistance' Op-Ed
> 
> 
> Miles Taylor revealed Wednesday that he was the anonymous "senior" White House official who authored a critical op-ed of President Trump.
> ...


 Now that Trump is relegated to the dustbin of history, guys like this can surface and be declared a hero.
Hooray for the deep state! That's how we beat back authoritarianism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

Who will you people go after if Trump loses?


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who will you people go after if Trump loses?


You, I imagine.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You, I imagine.


*You already are, and you have gone thru bundles of soiled diapers in the process...*
*And THAT is over this INTERNET....

YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT'S ABOUT TO TRANSPIRE IN REALITY.....!
*
*MY SUGGESTION IS YOU STOCK UP AND WATCH FROM AFAR....YOU 
ARE SPINELESS IN REAL LIFE...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who will you people go after if Trump loses?


You people will be in the middle of a civil war in your own party.
Yes, choose your best purse and go at it.


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow, would you listen to teammates Joe and 4ns...getting their little panties all bunched up.
Enjoy next week, fellas!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow, would you listen to teammates Joe and 4ns...getting their little panties all bunched up.
> Enjoy next week, fellas!


I’m enjoying this week.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow, would you listen to teammates Joe and 4ns...getting their little panties all bunched up.
> Enjoy next week, fellas!



*Oh.....We will...!







You can pull your fingers out....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

DHS and CBP Officials Celebrate 400 Miles of New Border Wall
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2020)

*The Gov of Minnesota all but sealed the deal for Trump's *
*re-election with his asinine last minute late night decree 
that there could only be 250 people at the airport for his
rally, when 25,000 to 30,000 had already signed up......
You watch what happens along those roads to the airport....!
*
*They might even bum rush the airport....!


FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Gov of Minnesota all but sealed the deal for Trump's *
> *re-election with his asinine last minute late night decree
> that there could only be 250 people at the airport for his
> rally, when 25,000 to 30,000 had already signed up......
> ...


I talked to a guy in Arizona who was promoting this website and it was like reading your insanity, enjoy (although I’m pretty sure you are already on this site).








						Home
					






					flatearth101.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I talked to a guy in Arizona who was promoting this website and it was like reading your insanity, enjoy *(although I’m pretty sure you are already on this site).**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



** **No....*

*Just remember what I've told you many many a time....You are supporting a *
*criminal network operating thru a Political Party.....*
*YOU ARE A CRIMINAL BY ASSOCIATION AT THE VERY LEAST...!

Every day it get worse for you and your cohorts, whether it be
scum Democrats you support or the Deep State that is hiding the 
crimes....





			https://traffic.megaphone.fm/TPM8507014929.mp3?source=player
		

*


----------



## messy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2020)

messy said:


>


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

*NO MATTER HOW YOU TURDS SPIN IT......*

*YOU ARE STILL:

FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *NO MATTER HOW YOU TURDS SPIN IT......
> 
> YOU ARE STILL:
> 
> FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9397


As far as hookers go not bad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2020)

The guy who runs a pop up maga merch stand off Carmel Mountain road has a sign up today saying “Everything must go 50% off or 2 for 1” hilarious! He sees the end coming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As far as hookers go not bad.


I was trying not to mention your wife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The guy who runs a pop up maga merch stand off Carmel Mountain road has a sign up today saying “Everything must go 50% off or 2 for 1” hilarious! He sees the end coming.


Maybe, but it sure has been a great 4 years. Really exposed you little bitches.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but it sure has been a great 4 years. Really exposed you little bitches.


Exposed our dislike for your types ignorance, gullibility and lying. Back under the rock disgruntled little man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2020)

'Far From Over': Trump Refuses To Concede As Biden's Margin Of Victory Widens
					

The president was at his golf course in Virginia when a slew of networks announced Joe Biden had won the race for the presidency. Trump vowed he would go to court but presented no evidence of fraud.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325132671140327427


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 9, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=333853473735978


----------



## Dominic (Nov 9, 2020)

Game over! I equate Trump to a Parent chasing the ref to the parking lot.


----------



## whatithink (Nov 9, 2020)

Did T also manage to practically bankrupt his own campaign - consistent I guess ... couldn't make this shit up 



			https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/524899
		

*milies*-trump-fundraiser-for-legal-challenges-also-pays-down-campaign-debt-report


----------



## Booter (Nov 11, 2020)

Trump just laid a wreath on what he calls "The Tomb of the Unknow Sucker"


----------



## Booter (Nov 11, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Game over! I equate Trump to a Parent chasing the ref to the parking lot.


And it was the only game he went to all season.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Booter said:


> Trump just laid a wreath on what he calls "The Tomb of the Unknow Sucker"



*You DEMOCRATS continue to be some of the most VILE humans on the Planet....

FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*

*You are desecrating an act of respect for the Military and those who gave their lives
for FREE AND FAIR ELECTIONS in these UNITED STATES....

You are a Piece of shit.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You DEMOCRATS continue to be some of the most VILE humans on the Planet....
> 
> FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*
> 
> ...


QAnon boy go take your meds and get some rest.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> QAnon boy go take your meds and get some rest.



*Q was a ploy by DEMOCRATS....*
*
Just more sickness being projected by
you and your filthy Lucifer worshiping Political Party....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You DEMOCRATS continue to be some of the most VILE humans on the Planet....
> 
> FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*
> 
> ...


You are the one worshipping the draft dodging Commander Bone Spurs like he is some sort of god.  Trump wouldn't go to a World War I ceremony in France because he didn't want to get his hair wet.  What is funny is Trump wouldn't give you the time of day.  Trump would see you as a skumbag. Nono you are a the worlds biggest sucker.  Trump is a lying con man.  He lies about everything.  Make sure you send Trump your money Sucker!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

Remembering 45 for who he is:








						Lest We Forget the Horrors: A Catalog of Trump’s Worst Cruelties, Collusions, Corruptions, and Crimes: The Complete Listing:  Atrocities 1 – 1,056
					

To download a PDF of this entire list, click here. - - -Early in President Trump’s term, McSweeney’s editors began to catalog the head-spinning num...




					www.mcsweeneys.net


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Booter said:


> You are the one worshipping the draft dodging Commander Bone Spurs like he is some sort of god.  Trump wouldn't go to a World War I ceremony in France because he didn't want to get his hair wet.  What is funny is Trump wouldn't give you the time of day.  Trump would see you as a skumbag. Nono you are a the worlds biggest sucker.  Trump is a lying con man.  He lies about everything.  Make sure you send Trump your money Sucker!!!



*Try as you may*
*Try as you might
You have no say
You have lost this FIGHT...!

Go wash " Barry"s " balls.....cuz Joe ain't got nun, Kamala swallowed them....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2020)

Booter said:


> You are the one worshipping the draft dodging Commander Bone Spurs like he is some sort of god.  Trump wouldn't go to a World War I ceremony in France because he didn't want to get his hair wet.  What is funny is Trump wouldn't give you the time of day.  Trump would see you as a skumbag. Nono you are a the worlds biggest sucker.  Trump is a lying con man.  He lies about everything.  Make sure you send Trump your money Sucker!!!


You are the only person that lies more than Trump.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

*Katie Hill does threesomes. *
*
Jeffrey Toobin takes out his pecker. 

Hunter Biden does crack and his niece. 

Eric Swalwell farts on live TV. 
*
*Joe Biden sniffs/gropes people .

 Ilhan Omar marries her brother. *
*
Andrew Gillum overdoses while naked beside man at hotel. 

Kamala Harris " does " people to move up.
*
*Adam Schiff lies about everything.*

*Nancy Pelosi is a sweaty alcohol infused lying old hag.*

*The DNC/CCP sure knows how to pick um......*
*


FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2020)

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/12/watch-trump-walk-out-of-medal-of-freedom-ceremony.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2020)

“Don’t come around here no more,
Whatever you’re looking for,
Don’t come around here no more”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/trump-mar-a-lago-neighbors-dispute/2020/12/15/bc2ce1d0-3ed4-11eb-9453-fc36ba051781_story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2020)

Seems whittle donny and his cult get most everything wrong by 180 degrees.

"While Trump has tried to use a repeal of the law as a way to highlight supposed bias against conservatives, experts have noted that a repeal of the law could actually have the opposite effect and could lead to more moderation of content that could leave companies vulnerable to lawsuits."









						Lindsey Graham introduces bill to completely repeal Section 230
					

Sen. Lindsey Graham unveiled a bill that would repeal Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act in three years unless Congress acts.




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2020)

Worst president ever, period.
Destroying America 
Destroying the Republican party


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

Trump said he'd be working 'tirelessly' for Americans at Mar-a-Lago over Christmas, and then he went golfing
					

Though Trump said during his 2016 campaign that he'd "rarely leave the White House," he has spent nearly a year on the golf course as president.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2020)

@BernieSanders

All of a sudden Mitch McConnell and Senate Republicans are worried that someone in America might get a $2,000 check "who doesn't need it." Funny. They had no problem giving a $1.4 billion tax break to Charles Koch and his family with a net worth of $113 billion. What hypocrisy!

Thing is when trump tweeted "$2000 ASAP" he meant he wanted his supporters to all send him $2000 ASAP! LOL! #SUCKERS!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2021)

*Zuckerberg said the 'risks of allowing the president to continue to use our service during this period are simply too great.'








						Facebook will extend Trump ban 'indefinitely,' Zuckerberg says
					

Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg said the company is blocking President Donald Trump 'indefinitely' in the wake of the storming of the U.S. Capitol.




					www.dailydot.com
				



*


----------



## notintheface (Jan 7, 2021)

I would pay a dollar to see a Youtube reaction video of nononono watching Trump's concession speech.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I would pay a dollar to see a Youtube reaction video of nononono watching Trump's concession speech.


Just cue up the crying baby meme, very similar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## notintheface (Jan 9, 2021)

I would pay ten dollars to see a video of nononono watching his Qanon news sources get rinsed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2021)

UPDATE: PGA has stripped Trump Bedminster of 2022 PGA Championship | Trump responds
					

The golf major will be moved, according to a report.




					www.nj.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2021)

Had to share this perfect description 

Someone asked "Why do some British people not like Donald Trump?" 

Nate White, an articulate and witty writer from England, wrote this magnificent response:

"A few things spring to mind.

Trump lacks certain qualities which the British traditionally esteem.

For instance, he has no class, no charm, no coolness, no credibility, no compassion, no wit, no warmth, no wisdom, no subtlety, no sensitivity, no self-awareness, no humility, no honour and no grace - all qualities, funnily enough, with which his predecessor Mr. Obama was generously blessed.

So for us, the stark contrast does rather throw Trump’s limitations into embarrassingly sharp relief.

Plus, we like a laugh. And while Trump may be laughable, he has never once said anything wry, witty or even faintly amusing - not once, ever.

I don’t say that rhetorically, I mean it quite literally: not once, not ever. And that fact is particularly disturbing to the British sensibility - for us, to lack humour is almost inhuman.

But with Trump, it’s a fact. He doesn’t even seem to understand what a joke is - his idea of a joke is a crass comment, an illiterate insult, a casual act of cruelty.

Trump is a troll. And like all trolls, he is never funny and he never laughs; he only crows or jeers.

And scarily, he doesn’t just talk in crude, witless insults - he actually thinks in them. His mind is a simple bot-like algorithm of petty prejudices and knee-jerk nastiness.

There is never any under-layer of irony, complexity, nuance or depth. It’s all surface.

Some Americans might see this as refreshingly upfront.

Well, we don’t. We see it as having no inner world, no soul.

And in Britain we traditionally side with David, not Goliath. All our heroes are plucky underdogs: Robin Hood, Dick Whittington, Oliver Twist.

Trump is neither plucky, nor an underdog. He is the exact opposite of that.

He’s not even a spoiled rich-boy, or a greedy fat-cat.

He’s more a fat white slug. A Jabba the Hutt of privilege.

And worse, he is that most unforgivable of all things to the British: a bully.

That is, except when he is among bullies; then he suddenly transforms into a snivelling sidekick instead.

There are unspoken rules to this stuff - the Queensberry rules of basic decency - and he breaks them all. He punches downwards - which a gentleman should, would, could never do - and every blow he aims is below the belt. He particularly likes to kick the vulnerable or voiceless - and he kicks them when they are down.

So the fact that a significant minority - perhaps a third - of Americans look at what he does, listen to what he says, and then think 'Yeah, he seems like my kind of guy’ is a matter of some confusion and no little distress to British people, given that:
* Americans are supposed to be nicer than us, and mostly are.
* You don't need a particularly keen eye for detail to spot a few flaws in the man.

This last point is what especially confuses and dismays British people, and many other people too; his faults seem pretty bloody hard to miss.

After all, it’s impossible to read a single tweet, or hear him speak a sentence or two, without staring deep into the abyss. He turns being artless into an art form; he is a Picasso of pettiness; a Shakespeare of shit. His faults are fractal: even his flaws have flaws, and so on ad infinitum.

God knows there have always been stupid people in the world, and plenty of nasty people too. But rarely has stupidity been so nasty, or nastiness so stupid.

He makes Nixon look trustworthy and George W look smart.

In fact, if Frankenstein decided to make a monster assembled entirely from human flaws - he would make a Trump.

And a remorseful Doctor Frankenstein would clutch out big clumpfuls of hair and scream in anguish:

'My God… what… have… I… created?

If being a twat was a TV show, Trump would be the boxed set."


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2021)

I overslept so I missed my chance to moon the TV as _____ got in the helicopter for the last time.


----------



## Friesland (Jan 20, 2021)

Killary and O'Bummer - got them right where we want them!

kek...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2021)

https://scontent.fsan1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/141379400_5819354014742195_5405772983782964679_n.png?_nc_cat=1&ccb=2&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=iBKCvGMeSNMAX9SHZzr&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-2.fna&oh=27a9b76a84fbe762f6477e3ae5d10ef0&oe=603050FB


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2021)

espola said:


> https://scontent.fsan1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/141379400_5819354014742195_5405772983782964679_n.png?_nc_cat=1&ccb=2&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=iBKCvGMeSNMAX9SHZzr&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-2.fna&oh=27a9b76a84fbe762f6477e3ae5d10ef0&oe=603050FB


They may never get it. All my maga friends are losing it right now, even more than usual. They are all over social media melting down. I really think they believed trump would somehow circumvent democracy and install himself as king. It’s actually sad to see, they have lost their identity, their purpose. They are currently doubling down on insanity, the deepest, darkest of conspiracy theories. Maybe, just maybe they may see the light at the end of the tunnel and purge themselves, but at this point that seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2021)

Members are quitting 'sad' Mar-a-Lago after Trump loses
					

Many once-loyal members of Mar-a-Lago are leaving because they no longer want to have any connection to former President Donald Trump, according to the author of the definitive book about the resort.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2021)

GOP Senators’ Bogus Arguments Against Trying and Convicting Trump
					

Precedent and prudence are not on their side.




					thebulwark.com


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm just proposing a theory here -- t's legal team got the job by promising to do just as good a job as Rudy would have done.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm just proposing a theory here -- t's legal team got the job by promising to do just as good a job as Rudy would have done.


Doesn’t matter, the GOPQ is not going to risk angering the deplorables . . . and judging by what happened at the Capitol building that might not because they fear a primary challenge.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn’t matter, the GOPQ is not going to risk angering the deplorables . . . and judging by what happened at the Capitol building that might not because they fear a primary challenge.


There is an immediate issue (the results of the trial), an intermediate issue (re-election or other political future), and a long-term one (will they join the list of turncoats such as Arnold, Burr, and Lee in future history books).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2021)

*The Trumpian style*​

Donald Trump has long used a speaking style that seems deliberately murky. His supporters hear him delivering a clear message even when he stops short of explicitly delivering that message.​

A classic example came during his first debate with Joe Biden last year, when Trump told the Proud Boys, a violent far-right group, to “stand back and stand by” — and then quickly added that “somebody’s got to do something about antifa and the left.” The Proud Boys celebrated the message as an endorsement, while Trump could claim he was not encouraging violence.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *The Trumpian style*​
> 
> Donald Trump has long used a speaking style that seems deliberately murky. His supporters hear him delivering a clear message even when he stops short of explicitly delivering that message.​
> 
> A classic example came during his first debate with Joe Biden last year, when Trump told the Proud Boys, a violent far-right group, to “stand back and stand by” — and then quickly added that “somebody’s got to do something about antifa and the left.” The Proud Boys celebrated the message as an endorsement, while Trump could claim he was not encouraging violence.​


You fascist crack me up.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2021)

e fantasy -- in the near future, t is ordered into house arrest by a judge at the same time the Palm Beach leaders are ordering him to be evicted.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2021)

"I don't think that every time that someone says something that we should be able to tie it back to a couple of actions by lunatic players and say we've got to blame the person saying it," 

--t, jr, defending t, sr, presumably.


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

espola said:


> e fantasy -- in the near future, t is ordered into house arrest by a judge at the same time the Palm Beach leaders are ordering him to be evicted.


How many ECNL teams should the county of San Diego have?


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

espola said:


> "I don't think that every time that someone says something that we should be able to tie it back to a couple of actions by lunatic players and say we've got to blame the person saying it,"
> 
> --t, jr, defending t, sr, presumably.


You know what espy, I love soccer and so does my dd.  Do you think soccer will be played by March?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2021)

espola said:


> e fantasy -- in the near future, t is ordered into house arrest by a judge at the same time the Palm Beach leaders are ordering him to be evicted.


e-facism --in the near future, t is ordered into house arrest by a judge at the same time the Palm Beach leaders are ordering him to be evicted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2021)

crush said:


> How many ECNL teams should the county of San Diego have?


Don't know.  But SDSC is now Surf so that'll be one less.


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't know.  But SDSC is now Surf so that'll be one less.


San Diego is loaded with talent Bruddah.  Is Albion in the running for ECNL?  Maybe they should have taken ECNL instead of all in GDA?  I think they might get in this year to make 20 SW teams?  10 and 10?  Good luck making the playoffs for bottom feeders but a great opportunity for a hidden gem to come out of knowhere against the mighty greats.  Great soccer is coming soon to field near you


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2021)

T's lawyers are so inept that they can't even pound the table effectively. One of them introduced himself as one of the prosecutors, it appears that they lied about  being provided copies of the Capitol security camera videos, and they left this out of their "fight" montage --


----------



## crush (Feb 12, 2021)

espola said:


> T's lawyers are so inept that they can't even pound the table effectively. One of them introduced himself as one of the prosecutors, it appears that they lied about  being provided copies of the Capitol security camera videos, and they left this out of their "fight" montage --


3-0 bro.  Did you see the match?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2021)

Philadelphia Trial Lawyers | van der Veen, Hartshorn and Levin
					

When you need help with a legal matter, contact the Philadelphia trial lawyers at van der Veen, Hartshorn and Levin for aggressive representation. Free consultations.



					www.mtvlaw.com
				




“Whether you’re walking down Chestnut or Market, Frankurt or Aramingo, be careful and watch your step.  But if the walkway isn’t clear, and you fall and get hurt due to snow and ice, call 215-546-1000 for van der Veen, O’Neill, Hartshorn, and Levin—trial lawyers excelling in the area of the law most critical to your family. The ‘V’ is for ‘Victory."


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Philadelphia Trial Lawyers | van der Veen, Hartshorn and Levin
> 
> 
> When you need help with a legal matter, contact the Philadelphia trial lawyers at van der Veen, Hartshorn and Levin for aggressive representation. Free consultations.
> ...


The funny thing about attempting to make fun of the guy T hired is....they ran circles around the Ds who came from the Ivy League schools. So I guess you are actually making fun of the Ivy Leaguers. They couldn't even handle the guys T hired.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> The funny thing about attempting to make fun of the guy T hired is....they ran circles around the Ds who came from the Ivy League schools. So I guess you are actually making fun of the Ivy Leaguers. They couldn't even handle the guys T hired.


Is praise for his legal skill some sort of wingnut tenet now?  In an objective sense, the guy was given a case where he only needed 34 votes out of 100, started with 45 pledged to his side, and he only lost 2.


----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Is praise for his legal skill some sort of wingnut tenet now?  In an objective sense, the guy was given a case where he only needed 34 votes out of 100, started with 45 pledged to his side, and he only lost 2.


Mr Espola Magoo is going off the cliff.  Good bye sir.  Eat some crow with some humble pie and then come back.  I told you a few years ago about all this.  Get with it sir and stop being a fool!!!  Seriously, you got caught, sic!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Is praise for his legal skill some sort of wingnut tenet now?  In an objective sense, the guy was given a case where he only needed 34 votes out of 100, started with 45 pledged to his side, and he only lost 2.


There was nothing in Ts speech that could be called incitement. The House was trying to impeach him on that. 

There were enough sane Senators to see that. They were sane enough to realize that if that becomes the standard, ie you can go after someone for a political speech where no violence was called for, then many politicians in the future can be pulled up in front of a kangaroo court for the same things. As the defense pointed out with video, the Ds have been saying inflammatory things for quite some time. By the standard they were trying to set, their actions also would be illegal. 

Use some common sense sometimes amigo. Stop being partisan and look at what was actually attempted.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There was nothing in Ts speech that could be called incitement. The House was trying to impeach him on that.
> 
> There were enough sane Senators to see that. They were sane enough to realize that if that becomes the standard, ie you can go after someone for a political speech where no violence was called for, then many politicians in the future can be pulled up in front of a kangaroo court for the same things. As the defense pointed out with video, the Ds have been saying inflammatory things for quite some time. By the standard they were trying to set, their actions also would be illegal.
> 
> Use some common sense sometimes amigo. Stop being partisan and look at what was actually attempted.


Partisan?  Me?  What party?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2021)

I heard a nickname today t has for one of his girlfriends -- Hoover Dam.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2021)

espola said:


> I heard a nickname today t has for one of his girlfriends -- Hoover Dam.


I wonder if Ivanka knew --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315710162829803522


----------



## met61 (Feb 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361515971861569540


----------



## whatithink (Feb 16, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There was nothing in Ts speech that could be called incitement. The House was trying to impeach him on that.
> 
> There were enough sane Senators to see that. They were sane enough to realize that if that becomes the standard, ie you can go after someone for a political speech where no violence was called for, then many politicians in the future can be pulled up in front of a kangaroo court for the same things. As the defense pointed out with video, the Ds have been saying inflammatory things for quite some time. By the standard they were trying to set, their actions also would be illegal.
> 
> Use some common sense sometimes amigo. Stop being partisan and look at what was actually attempted.


I thought the GOP Senate line was that the case was unconstitutional and therefore they wouldn't vote to convict.

It was a political decision, just as the D's bringing the case was political. McConnell's speech the next day tells you what (most of) the GOP senate thinks of T and his actions.


----------



## whatithink (Feb 16, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There was nothing in Ts speech that could be called incitement. The House was trying to impeach him on that.
> 
> There were enough sane Senators to see that. They were sane enough to realize that if that becomes the standard, ie you can go after someone for a political speech where no violence was called for, then many politicians in the future can be pulled up in front of a kangaroo court for the same things. As the defense pointed out with video, the Ds have been saying inflammatory things for quite some time. By the standard they were trying to set, their actions also would be illegal.
> 
> Use some common sense sometimes amigo. Stop being partisan and look at what was actually attempted.


To add - it will be interesting as various people go to court and use T as their excuse, i.e. he told us to do it. Here's a Proud Boy literally doing that, and including McConnell's speech, while claiming Supreme Court precedence and including a list of quotes from T's speech as part of his defense.

Raley v. Ohio :: 360 U.S. 423 (1959) :: Justia US Supreme Court Center

gov.uscourts.ksd.134926.7.0.pdf (courtlistener.com)


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

whatithink said:


> I thought the GOP Senate line was that the case was unconstitutional and therefore they wouldn't vote to convict.
> 
> It was a political decision, just as the D's bringing the case was political. McConnell's speech the next day tells you what (most of) the GOP senate thinks of T and his actions.


With so many big donors pulling out from supporting anything t touched.McConnell is giving them a safe place to land.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

With all these big lawsuits and potential criminal fines coming. Melania should be smart and collect her prenup settlement quickly.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 16, 2021)

espola said:


> With all these big lawsuits and potential criminal fines coming. Melania should be smart and collect her prenup settlement quickly.


Kanye's got a song for this


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/346937065399354/posts/4824641614295521


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2021)

Could trump even point to Alaska on a globe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2021)

Punk ass cry baby at it again.








						Trump, estranged from Presidents Club, excluded from predecessors' PSA
					

When President Donald Trump received his Covid-19 vaccine at the White House in January, it was not recorded by official photographers or videographers, according to a person familiar with the matter, who said it wasn't clear there was any photographic documentation of the moment.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2021)

The scam artist (continued)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378417748720619521


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2021)

I, for one, find it unkind to be accusing t of wearing his pants backward.  It is more likely that he is wearing elastic-top pants with no fly, since the diaper within removes his last remaining reason for hauling his pecker out (Melania lost interest in the other reason years ago).


----------



## crush (Jun 6, 2021)

espola said:


> I, for one, find it unkind to be accusing t of wearing his pants backward.  It is more likely that he is wearing elastic-top pants with no fly, since the diaper within removes his last remaining reason for hauling his pecker out (Melania lost interest in the other reason years ago).
> 
> View attachment 10924


Ebola still going after T.  You sir are the biggest loser ever.  Cheater and does not know how to lose graciously.  Ebola and all his pals cheat to get to the top.  Liars & Cheaters no more, bye bye dude.  Happy D Day to you..........


----------



## crush (Jun 6, 2021)

This is just for @EbolaDad4EOTL three headed monster man, watch this Q clip my pal just sent me.  I have no idea what's going on in the world.  Treason?  I have no idea what is going on.  Mr. Normie is going to be forced to watch the truth soon.  Nowhere to run or hide.  I will be here to love you through all this though.  WTFUUPOD!!!!  Your time is now up. Leave peacefully and all will go well.  The Marines, Navy, Army, Air Force & Space Force & the Rod of God is not messing around dude.  Capitulate you fool before it's too late!!!! 









						We have told you what's coming; Q
					

None




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2021)

crush said:


> This is just for @EbolaDad4EOTL three headed monster man, watch this Q clip my pal just sent me.  I have no idea what's going on in the world.  Treason?  I have no idea what is going on.  Mr. Normie is going to be forced to watch the truth soon.  Nowhere to run or hide.  I will be here to love you through all this though.  WTFUUPOD!!!!  Your time is now up. Leave peacefully and all will go well.  The Marines, Navy, Army, Air Force & Space Force & the Rod of God is not messing around dude.  Capitulate you fool before it's too late!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re a fucking imbecile. May God have pity on you.


----------



## crush (Jun 6, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You’re a fucking* imbecile.* May* God have pity on you*.


im·be·cile
stupid; idiotic.
"try not to make imbecile remarks"

I see that you're a believer as well.  When did you get baptized Husker?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2021)

espola said:


> I, for one, find it unkind to be accusing t of wearing his pants backward.  It is more likely that he is wearing elastic-top pants with no fly, since the diaper within removes his last remaining reason for hauling his pecker out (Melania lost interest in the other reason years ago).
> 
> View attachment 10924


The diaper don gets no sympathy. If you dish it out, you gotta take it.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2021)

Total Scores/Overall Rankings | C-SPAN Survey on Presidents 2021 | C-SPAN.org
					






					www.c-span.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2021)

crush said:


> im·be·cile
> stupid; idiotic.
> "try not to make imbecile remarks"
> 
> I see that you're a believer as well.  When did you get baptized Husker?


Baptized? 1962


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2021)

espola said:


> Total Scores/Overall Rankings | C-SPAN Survey on Presidents 2021 | C-SPAN.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m surprised he ranked that highly. Did those behind him actively fight against democracy?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m surprised he ranked that highly. Did those behind him actively fight against democracy?


Andrew Johnson came into office after Lincoln was shot, and did everything wrong after that.  Pierece and Buchanan set the stage for te Civil War.  T is a step below W H Harerison, who died after a month in office.


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Baptized? 1962


Me slapping you on the head bro....lol.  It's been interesting the last three years.  I have all the intel I need.  I have it all!  WIGNOCG!!!






I will miss you and Espola.  I quit politics & religion a long time ago but brought it all back to poke the elites these last three years.  I know what really pisses them off and triggers them/you.  Both of these topics are hot topics and really go after the soul for some reason.  They cause division.  I had to poke some of you in the face with the truth Husker. Three more days and I'm out of here for good.  Espola and the Hater have me on ignore so please let your brethren know about my departure.


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Baptized? 1962


As baby?  Guess how many times I got baptized?


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2021)

Which Orange man version is the funniest?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2021)

MPG (My Pillow Guy, not to be confused with MTG) says t will be back in the Oval Office August 13.  However, the lunatic full moon in August is not until the 24th.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2021)

espola said:


> MPG (My Pillow Guy, not to be confused with MTG) says t will be back in the Oval Office August 13.  However, the lunatic full moon in August is not until the 24th.


Yes and the Q-heads say JFK Jr will be his VP


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes and the Q-heads say JFK Jr will be his VP


Equal chance of that happening.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2021)

He thinks he will win his lawsuit against big tech because he has "tobacco lawyers" working for him?  I think he wasn't supposed to let that out.  

I was going to ask if he had looked into the results of those tobacco lawyers' work, but of course, he didn't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2021)

espola said:


> He thinks he will win his lawsuit against big tech because he has "tobacco lawyers" working for him?  I think he wasn't supposed to let that out.
> 
> I was going to ask if he had looked into the results of those tobacco lawyers' work, but of course, he didn't.


That’s all he can get. Even TV lawyers have turned him down. A long history of frivolous lawsuits and stiffing his lawyers is part of it.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That’s all he can get. Even TV lawyers have turned him down. A long history of frivolous lawsuits and stiffing his lawyers is part of it.


My cynical side says that the lawyers have already figured out how to get paid by getting a cut of the fundraising tied to the lawsuit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2021)

espola said:


> My cynical side says that the lawyers have already figured out how to get paid by getting a cut of the fundraising tied to the lawsuit.


Always about sucking blood from the willing.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always about sucking blood from the willing.


Got this today --

Dear Fellow Patriot,

I’m not going to beat around the bush… we are living in a dystopian, tyrannical state.

For almost an entire year, big tech corporations like Twitter, Facebook, and Google have silenced and censored millions of conservative Americans for speaking freely or questioning the government-approved “opinions” on the coronavirus or the 2020 presidential election.

And if that wasn’t bad enough, we’ve now uncovered evidence of powerful elected politicians colluding with these Big Tech corporations to de-platform and silence conservatives for raising legitimate concerns over the integrity of the 2020 election.

*In other words, we’ve caught big government unconstitutionally colluding with big tech to silence their political opponents…*

And unless folks like you and me take immediate action to stop this, the freedoms enshrined in our Constitution will become nothing more than meaningless words on a piece of paper.

*That is why I am urgently asking you and every other American patriot reading this letter to contribute $35 or more to help us sue Twitter and a handful of liberal elected officials for their state-sponsored plot to eliminate our First Amendment liberties*

Let me explain…

In 2018, the state government of California created the Office of Elections Cybersecurity to “educate voters” with “valid information” on election laws and procedures.

And as any sensible person could predict, this office quickly devolved into a political weapon for censorship by the far-left Secretary of State’s Office.
The reason I mention this is because this past February, conservative lawyer and activist Rogan O’Handley logged onto Twitter when he found that he had been banned from Twitter for violating the governments “rules about election integrity”.

​​You see, from November 2020 to February 2021, Rogan tweeted a series of messages expressing his concerns over the dubious presidential election procedures and skepticism over the results.

And every time he made a statement that was deemed a “violation”, it was promptly removed from Twitter.

But that is not the worst of it…

Recently, documents were found showing that leftist operatives within the Election Cybersecurity office flagged Rogan’s tweets as “misinformation” and coded it as an “orange” level threat indicating problematic speech.  

_*Then it happened…*_

After Rogan dared to question the legitimacy of the number of votes Joe Biden received during the election, Twitter permanently suspended Rogan altogether.

Hopefully I don’t need to explain to you that censoring or de-platforming ANY American for their political beliefs and opinions is a gross violation of our freedom of speech.

But Rogan’s Twitter account was wildly popular and followed by more than four hundred thousand people.

So, it was clear that the only reason his account was suspended was because left was worried that Rogan’s tweets could damage Joe Biden’s image.

In fact, Rogan’s opinions didn’t just threaten the image of Joe Biden.

The liberal elites responsible for de-platforming Rogan were also worries that his tweets would destroy the image of then-California Secretary of State Alex Padilla – _who at the time was being considered to fill Kamala Harris’ vacated Senate seat._

It’s doesn’t take a rocket-scientist to see that this collusion between big government and big tech to silence political opponents is corrupt and wildly unconstitutional.

*And that’s why me and my team of superb constitutional lawyers are suing Twitter, Senator Alex Padilla, California Secretary of State Shirly Weber, and a handful of other liberal elites for their unconstitutional assault on the First Amendment.*

*Will you help us fund this critical lawsuit by sending a generous, tax-deductible contribution of $25, $35, $50 or more to the Center for American Liberty today.*

My name is Harmeet Dhillon and I founded the Center for American Liberty to defend our constitutionally guaranteed civil liberties from the corporations, politicians, socialist revolutionaries, and inept or bias government officials who try to infringe them.

But I’ll be honest with you, I never thought the assault on our individual rights would become this bad.

Not only are we suing Twitter – a multi-billion-dollar corporation – for their gross infringement on Rogan’s First Amendment right to free speech…

We are simultaneously taking on the former-Secretary of State of California Alex Padilla for blatantly colluding with Twitter to silence conservative Americans for sharing their political opinions.

*And even though we intend to win, this will be the hardest legal battle we’ve ever fought.*

You see, as a non-profit organization, everything we do to defend our civil liberties is with the help of like-minded conservative patriots like yourself.

_And this massive lawsuit is expected to cost us over $1,000,000._

*So, can I count on you to help us stand up to Twitter and Senator Alex Padilla by making a one-time contribution of $25, $35, $50 or more to the Center for American Liberty today?*

I’m not exaggerating when I say that this is the legal battle that will define our generation – and the future of our country.

Will we sit back and allow elitist politicians, corporations, and government agencies to continue to trample our constitutional freedoms?

Or will we prove that WE, the American people, are still the master of our own lives?

*I hope you join us in this critical fight to defend the First Amendment by contributing any amount to the Center for American Liberty today.*

Thank you in advance for your support.

Sincerely,




Harmeet K. Dhillon


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always about sucking blood from the willing.


Awwwww, father and son time.  Precious.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2021)

E-mail today saying I qualified as one of t's best supporters so they expect $45 by midnight.

I wonder who the worst supporters are?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2021)

Oooh -- that burns --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Oooh -- that burns --
> 
> View attachment 11101


Yeah but everyone lies except donald j trumpf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Oooh -- that burns --
> 
> View attachment 11101


Damn Russians


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2021)

espola said:


> E-mail today saying I qualified as one of t's best supporters so they expect $45 by midnight.
> 
> I wonder who the worst supporters are?


The folks like you that can't stay up till midnight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah but everyone lies except donald j trumpf


 

Never underestimate the difficulty of changing false beliefs by facts.

Henry Rosovsky


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2021)

Now THAT'S party loyalty --









						Tennessee abandons vaccine outreach to minors — not just for COVID-19
					

Tennessee halted all vaccine outreach to minors, not just for COVID-19, amid pressure from Republican lawmakers. A vaccine expert was also fired.



					www.tennessean.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Now THAT'S party loyalty --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yawn

Never underestimate the difficulty of changing false beliefs by facts.

Henry Rosovsky


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2021)

espola said:


> Now THAT'S party loyalty --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the anti-vaxxers are using the trumpist template to push their agenda. Do politicians ever listen to their constituents anymore or just attempt to mold the narrative then claim what the people want?


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now the anti-vaxxers are using the trumpist template to push their agenda. Do politicians ever listen to their constituents anymore or just attempt to mold the narrative then claim what the people want?


I still have faith in the eventual wisdom of the American people - after all, they did vote against t twice.  

What I think online communication is missing is the Aunt Martha meme, invoked whenever someone who should know better tells us about fraudulent ballots made from rice paper or microchips in vaccines, in a little upper-right pop-up window, with the image of a little old lady saying "Well aren't you special!".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now the anti-vaxxers are using the trumpist template to push their agenda. Do politicians ever listen to their constituents anymore or just attempt to mold the narrative then claim what the people want?


You're babbling....SAA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2021)

espola said:


> I still have faith in the eventual wisdom of the American people - after all, they did vote against t twice.
> 
> What I think online communication is missing is the Aunt Martha meme, invoked whenever someone who should know better tells us about fraudulent ballots made from rice paper or microchips in vaccines, in a little upper-right pop-up window, with the image of a little old lady saying "Well aren't you special!".


You mean Dana Carvey’s “The Church Lady”?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean Dana Carvey’s “The Church Lady”?


Close enough.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2021)

Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House
					

Exclusive: Documents suggest Russia launched secret multi-agency effort to interfere in US democracy




					www.theguardian.com
				





There is also apparent confirmation that the Kremlin possesses _kompromat,_ or potentially compromising material, on the future president, collected – the document says – from Trump’s earlier “non-official visits to Russian Federation territory”.

The paper refers to “certain events” that happened during Trump’s trips to Moscow. Security council members are invited to find details in appendix five, at paragraph five, the document states. It is unclear what the appendix contains.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Documents suggest Russia launched secret multi-agency effort to interfere in US democracy
> ...


Well if it’s inflamed and filled with pus it needs to be removed . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Kremlin papers appear to show Putin’s plot to put Trump in White House
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Documents suggest Russia launched secret multi-agency effort to interfere in US democracy
> ...


Hanapaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well if it’s inflamed and filled with pus it needs to be removed . . .


Grab a box of straws......sucker.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2021)

DOJ says Executive Privilege does not extend to "extraordinary circumstances".  They could have spoken more plainly by saying "treason".









						Trump officials can testify in inquiries into efforts to subvert election outcome and Jan. 6 riot, Justice Dept. says. (Published 2021)
					

The decision runs counter to the views of the former president, who has argued that his decisions and deliberations are protected by executive privilege, and sets up a potential court battle.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2021)

espola said:


> DOJ says Executive Privilege does not extend to "extraordinary circumstances".  They could have spoken more plainly by saying "treason".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


triggered


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Elections have consequences --









						Justice Department says IRS must give Trump tax returns to Congress
					

During the Trump administration, then-Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin said he wouldn't turn over the tax returns because he concluded they were being sought by Democrats who control the House of Representatives for partisan reasons.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Elections have consequences --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is bad policy and sets a very bad precedent. 

In this case and in NY they want it for fishing expeditions. 

That is not how the US operates. The rule always has been, here is the crime, now we gather evidence. We don't just start with hey lets dig around a political opponent to see what we can make hay of.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> It is bad policy and sets a very bad precedent.
> 
> In this case and in NY they want it for fishing expeditions.
> 
> That is not how the US operates. The rule always has been, here is the crime, now we gather evidence. We don't just start with hey lets dig around a political opponent to see what we can make hay of.


The bad policy/precedent was Mnuchin violating the law by not releasing t's tax returns when requested.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> The bad policy/precedent was Mnuchin violating the law by not releasing t's tax returns when requested.


There is no obligation just to turn over taxes to an opposing political party because they want to dig around. 

The IRS reviews tax returns every year. When they find something wrong they fine or prosecute. 

Turning over tax returns to your political opponents so they can go fishing is not good policy, etc. It is simple partisanship. It is something not acceptable for any party to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> The bad policy/precedent was Mnuchin violating the law by not releasing t's tax returns when requested.


The “law and order” crowd sure don’t like it when the law gives them an order. They just want attack dogs.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There is no obligation just to turn over taxes to an opposing political party because they want to dig around.
> 
> The IRS reviews tax returns every year. When they find something wrong they fine or prosecute.
> 
> Turning over tax returns to your political opponents so they can go fishing is not good policy, etc. It is simple partisanship. It is something not acceptable for any party to do.


It's the law.  See section (f)Disclosure to Committees of Congress --









						26 U.S. Code § 6103 -  Confidentiality and disclosure of returns and return information
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




Mnuchin declaring he was not going to comply was in itself a political decision, since there are no exceptions in the law.  He and t must have known there were things in the returns they did not want to see public.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2021)

Jihadists flood pro-Trump social network with propaganda
					

GETTR, the new platform started by members of the former president’s inner circle, is awash with beheading videos and extremist content.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2021)

espola said:


> It's the law.  See section (f)Disclosure to Committees of Congress --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you point out exactly where Munchin was required to turn over his taxes to the democrats so they can look around for no other reason than he was part of the T admin?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Why don't you point out exactly where Munchin was required to turn over his taxes to the democrats so they can look around for no other reason than he was part of the T admin?


"... the Secretary shall furnish..."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2021)

espola said:


> "... the Secretary shall furnish..."


Another example of selective “law and order”.


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey Husker ((Messy)) & Espola ((EOTL)) mainly, watch this video I just watched on Bitchite.  Evil Goalie & Nova dude, watch two.  I have another one that is super funny but I'm sure you will get all butt hurt with the funny awards and non PC humor.  I only care about wtf is going with the kids btw. This has been one big *w*orld *w*ide *w*eb of shit!  I said this three years ago.  We have to take care of ALL the babies and the kids if EVERYONE has true equality.  I'm waiting patiently for you two and others to come to the Light and stop supporting lying, cheating and killing babies for vaccines that you want me to take.  One can only hope and pray that the future is now and a new earth will be put together by it's people, like the video is predicting.  I will say this.  I will work my ass off to have a planet like the one this narrator is proposing will take place.  Sound biblical to me as well.  Who the hell knows, right?  If you support a mask and jabs for a kid, you have serious problems and a complete asshole!!! 









						DARK TO LIGHT THE GREAT AWAKENING BY EYE DROP MEDIA
					

I'm pleased to announce after a long absence, Eye have returned with a new video - Dark to Light. The Great Awakening. This video is a one-off creation - and, as such, it is almost four times as long as my usual videos. At 518 seconds long.....every…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2021)

espola said:


> "... the Secretary shall furnish..."


Why don't you supply the relevant section?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Why don't you supply the relevant section?


I already specified section  (f) Disclosure to Committees of Congress.  The quote appears three times in that section.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2021)

New York Times: Trump 2020 campaign refunds millions to donors after using aggressive fundraising tactic | CNN Politics
					

Former President Donald Trump and the Republican Party have refunded nearly $13 million to donors in the first half of the year, after deploying fundraising tactics in the 2020 election that duped donors into giving more money than they intended or believed they were, The New York Times reported.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New York Times: Trump 2020 campaign refunds millions to donors after using aggressive fundraising tactic | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump and the Republican Party have refunded nearly $13 million to donors in the first half of the year, after deploying fundraising tactics in the 2020 election that duped donors into giving more money than they intended or believed they were, The New York Times reported.
> ...


Sorry bastards!  WTF do they think they are returning money to donors?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2021)

T is having discussions with the Taliban?  That can't be correct (or even proper).  I'll have to check my sources on that.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427018983379640323


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2021)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427018983379640323


Biden, our military and our intelligence have blood on their hands as well! Dark chapter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2021)

Still no excuse.









						The UK's defense minister blamed Trump for the Afghanistan crisis, saying 'the die was cast' when Trump negotiated a peace deal with the Taliban
					

As president, Trump negotiated a conditional peace deal with the Taliban that involved the withdrawal of US and NATO forces.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden, our military and our intelligence have blood on their hands as well! Dark chapter.


I was still in the Navy when we blundered our way out of Vietnam.  I left a year and a half later, too soon to forget what had happened and too early to receive all the medals we were getting in compensation to work their way through the piles of paper.


----------



## crush (Aug 17, 2021)

espola said:


> I was still in the Navy when we blundered our way out of Vietnam.  I left a year and a half later, too soon to forget what had happened and too early to receive all the medals we were getting in compensation to work their way through the piles of paper.


It was all to make money off us all and divide us all.  War=$$$$


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2021)

"When I left, it was virtually gone."  -- t


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2021)

espola said:


> "When I left, it was virtually gone."  -- t


Hey friend, -- President t will be speaking today at 5pm.  I wasn't sure if you up to watching what the President has to say about what the other President did wrong this week.


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2021)

Fox and her friend CNN won't show t speech tonight.  I can;t watch because I have a HOT date with my wife.  I can say 100% that we both are on the same page regarding the jab and how bad it is for you and especially for children.


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2021)

*Meme Weekend.....lol!*


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## crush (Aug 22, 2021)

Never give up your dreams and never let a-holes ruin your life.  BTW, what is not to like about this speech.  This was right when my world started to crack......good stuff and worth the fight for truth


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)

Today in the t clown show, t endorsed Herschel Walker for Senate in Georgia.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)

"All hail Donald Trump" doesn't have the power he expected --









						Man, 25, In Epic Post-Nuptial Meltdown
					

SEPTEMBER 3--After fleeing from the scene of an auto crash he caused, a 25-year-old motorist--who was married earlier in the day and appeared under the influence--declared “All hail Donald Trump” be




					www.thesmokinggun.com


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2021)

I must have heard this wrong, but I'll put it up for rebuttal -- did t actually say that N and S Korea have been reunited since he went to visit Kim?


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)

espola said:


> I must have heard this wrong, but I'll put it up for rebuttal -- did t actually say that N and S Korea have been reunited since he went to visit Kim?


True pals these two have become.  Rodman got things started Espola and t came to the rescue before a war broke out.  South wants no war, only BC & BO was all about war dude.  WTF up and say you were wrong about everything the last three years.  Just admit it and move on and all will be better for your soul.  Stop supporting cheating & lying.  Say sorry to Grace, Hound, IZ and Crush and you will sleep like a baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2021)

Pro-Trump Rally Expecting 10,000 Sees Only a Few Hundred Show Up: Report
					

MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell, retired General Michael Flynn and attorney Lin Wood were among the Kentucky event's slated speakers.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2021)

"I never understood wind.
You know, I know
windmills very much.
I have studied it
better than anybody
else. It’s very expensive.
They are made in China
and Germany mostly.
—Very few made here, almost none,
but they are manufactured, tremendous
—if you are into this—
tremendous fumes. Gases are
spewing into the atmosphere. You know
we have a world
right?
So the world
is tiny
compared to the universe.
So tremendous, tremendous
amount of fumes and everything.
You talk about
the carbon footprint
— fumes are spewing into the air.
Right? Spewing.
Whether it’s in China,
Germany, it’s going into the air.
It’s our air
their air
everything — right?
A windmill will kill many bald eagles.
After a certain number
they make you turn the windmill off.
That is true.
—By the way
they make you turn it off.
And yet, if you killed one
they put you in jail.
That is OK.
You want to see a bird graveyard?
You just go.
Take a look.
A bird graveyard.
Go under a windmill someday,
you’ll see
more birds
than you’ve ever seen
in your life."
~ D. Trump
12/21/2019
Asheville Poetry Review


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415634460427624448


----------



## crush (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a friend in Jesus Espola.  He would like to be your friend too.  Give Jesus friendship a try.  He loves you


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2021)

Lol! What a jerk trump is.









						Trump releases statement falsely claiming GOP audit in Arizona uncovered 'undeniable evidence' of fraud after the audit confirmed Biden won
					

Trump said a partisan GOP audit in Arizona found "undeniable evidence" of fraud, but a spokesperson for Cyber Ninjas contradicted that claim.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! What a jerk trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casting aspersions at a former President seems to be your sole 
reason for occupying this site. 

Quite sad.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Casting aspersions at a former President seems to be your sole
> reason for occupying this site.
> 
> Quite sad.


Former President, but still a traitor.


----------



## crush (Sep 24, 2021)

espola said:


> Former President, but still a traitor.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 24, 2021)

espola said:


> Former President, but still a traitor.


A traitor ?

I don't think so.

Now how about this pedo resident at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.
Didn't he just facilitate the deaths of 13 US Servicemen ?
Yes !
Didn't he and his VP authorize the Drone killing of Three 
American/Afghanistan adults and Seven Children ?
Yes.
Didn't he/and his Border Czar create the very problem at the 
border that resulted in the now famous Strapping of Haitians
as pedo Joe puts it ?
Yes !
Didn't he shut down the Keystone Pipeline and other Oil drilling
within the United States resulting in almost doubling of fuel costs ?
Yes !
Isn't he more fixated on an unproven/irreversible mRna Jab that 
has sown more division within our Military/Police/Fire/Nurses/Govt
Depts Etc than any incident in Americas history ?
Yes, he is !

He and the less than 2% support during the Primaries Kamala have 
managed to put America at more risk than any time previous in History.

Let's see what happens with Taiwan, will he back them or let them hang
out to rot like he's done with our Military, Border Patrol and others.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> A traitor ?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> ...


What does any of that have to do with #45?


----------



## crush (Sep 26, 2021)

Slow play is the best way to win and a super fun way to win, win you play the "Game of Truth."  Flushing out the lies and then deep bleaching the cheating stains takes time everyone.  This was a 66 year plan that went sideways in 2016.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## crush (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## crush (Oct 4, 2021)

*Kash say's the two love birds, Peter & Lisa have been singing beautifully to Mr. Bull and will help take down Andrew and James.  The hardest thing to do is to get the higher ups to sing like birds.  No one is being forced to compose a fake song either.  Nope, these people are singing real songs of confessions, like.......

"I didn't mean it"*
*"I wanted it so I took it"
"STFU"
"I confess, I confess"
"I promise to tell the whole truth so help me God"
"I did it because........"
"t supporters made me do it"*


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2021)

This is interesting --









						Ex-intel official who created controversial Trump Russia dossier speaks out
					

Former British intelligence officer Christopher Steele, the man behind the "Steele Dossier" that claimed Russian officials held compromising information on former President Donald Trump, defended the claims made in the dossier in his first on-camera interview since it was revealed in 2017.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 17, 2021)

Stands by the pee tape , and Cohen went to Prague


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Stands by the pee tape , and Cohen went to Prague


I'm not one to criticize other people's sexual desires as long a no one is coerced or gets hurt, but somebody had to pay for a new mattress.  Or did they just flip it over?


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2021)

Lock him up.









						Oct. 19, 2021 Steve Bannon Jan. 6 committee vote
					

The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 US Capitol riot approved a criminal contempt report for Trump ally Steve Bannon after he defied a subpoena. Follow here for the latest news.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2021)

t will be at the World Series in Atlanta tonight.  Let's go Brandon!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2021)

Golfing with three of my Republican friends who voted for Biden. They were moaning about his job performance. I asked if they would change their vote and I got a quick “No”, “NO!” and a “HELL NO!” There is hope yet.


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 30, 2021)

crush said:


> t will be at the World Series in Atlanta tonight.  Let's go Brandon!!!!


rumor in Rome is Biden shit his pants

#poopypantsbiden. Is #1 trending topic on twitter


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> rumor in Rome is Biden shit his pants
> 
> #poopypantsbiden. Is #1 trending topic on twitter


Tough getting old but it beats the alternative.


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> rumor in Rome is Biden shit his pants
> 
> #poopypantsbiden. Is #1 trending topic on twitter


I heard that rumor.  I have three dear HRC supporters who voted for poopy pants and they want t back.  META=Make Everything Trump Again.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2021)

Republican-backed 'Trump lost' billboards show up in San Antonio
					

The billboards are sponsored by a group of conservatives.




					www.mysanantonio.com


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2021)

*CNN analyst compares ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ to rhetoric from ISIS, Nazis, KKK*
*Ex-Clinton press secretary Joe Lockhart is latest pundit with an over-the-top take on chant*


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2021)

QAnon fans  gather to welcome JFK Jr who ‘faked his death will run with Trump’
					

Supporters of baseless conspiracy falsely believe JFK Jr is alive and well




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 2, 2021)

espola said:


> QAnon fans  gather to welcome JFK Jr who ‘faked his death will run with Trump’
> 
> 
> Supporters of baseless conspiracy falsely believe JFK Jr is alive and well
> ...


A look at just one part of the insane clown posse trump won, trump 2024 coalition.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A look at just one part of the insane clown posse trump won, trump 2024 coalition.


I was sort of looking forward to John John explaining his final flight.


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

John John was killed asshole.  The military knows WHO did IT and so do I.  Qanon is made up by assholes like you and Husker.  Q tells the truth and Q said Jr is dead and not coming back. However, his soul is alive and he might come back in his celestial soul body.  You two can talk up energy together and see what the real truth is about eternity.  Your making a bad decision going all in with lying and cheating.  Did you see what happened last night?


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

This thread will hit 1,000,000 someday.  @Dominic, I would like to donate $100 to the avatar who gets the 1,000,000 post on Espola stupid thread.  We will all be mocking the Great Liar & Fraudster Espola.  He tried to blame t for all the worlds problems and he caused so much division in soccer.  I called my shot three years ago and I told him that I will take a stand against the cheaters and liars, especially cheaters to little 13 year old soccer players who gave up everything to be her best and assholes lied to her.  Bad karma for those WHO lie for a living and mistreat others for their gain.  I stand proudly as a man and father today you punk Espola and liar to little children.  Dude has no kids playing soccer but comes here every day to spew his hate for country and others.  TGIFWW!!!  What a wahcko you have become.  I knew I was dealing with some serious assholes in the soccer arena but I will admit I had no idea the control and power a few had with this game.


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)

*Winsome Sears says she would die for America, starts 'USA' chant during victory speech: 'American dream'*
*Winsome Sears declared victory and called it a 'God thing'

*

Nothing can stop what is coming, nothing!!!  Busted for cheating, stealing and selling out country which is Treason for some.  Capitulate before it's too late!!!  The light is always right.  "Turn away from your old ways and follow the truth, no matter where the truth takes you."  I love that quote by me


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Brav520 (Nov 4, 2021)

Authorities Arrest Analyst Who Contributed to Steele Dossier (Published 2021)
					

Igor Danchenko, a Russia analyst who worked with Christopher Steele, the author of a dossier of rumors and unproven assertions about Donald J. Trump, was indicted as part of the Durham investigation.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2021)

espola said:


>


Trump is so in your head and will never leave.  That will be your hell bro, Trump, Trump, Trump, Trump, Trump, Trump and more Trump.  TRUMP!!!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Authorities Arrest Analyst Who Contributed to Steele Dossier (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Igor Danchenko, a Russia analyst who worked with Christopher Steele, the author of a dossier of rumors and unproven assertions about Donald J. Trump, was indicted as part of the Durham investigation.
> ...


That's just the tip of the iceberg.  I am a voice for the blind and lame who are brainwashed.  Elitism is a religion in of its self believe it or not.  True elitism is just smug assholes who think they deserve the spots because they can pay.  This is all crashing down before them and it's hard for them.  This to shall pass.


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2021)

"This is how we do it" in America.  The same thing is happening with soccer.  For example, if you come to our league, we will give you the picks and only the players in our league will be picked.  If you dont come over here, your business ruined.  This runs so deep you guys you need a lot more then a shovel.


----------



## crush (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2021)

Hunter's Diary is his Laptop from Hell!


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2021)

*San Francisco Chronicle ripped for asking if residents should 'tolerate burglaries'*
*'Actual words printed in an actual newspaper'*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2021)

A California middle school removed a history teacher who told her students that Trump is still president
					

The teacher also claimed that President Joe Biden's son Hunter "was having sexual intercourse with his own niece."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A California middle school removed a history teacher who told her students that Trump is still president
> 
> 
> The teacher also claimed that President Joe Biden's son Hunter "was having sexual intercourse with his own niece."
> ...


WTF is in charge Husker Du?  I have another question.  Is the laptop from hell really Joe's DS?  I think the history teacher should wait 10 years and then the real truth will come out and then she can teach history from 2020.  I might get removed from the planet for spouting out a few things about Joe's ds laptop from hell and Joe's dd diary that has some gnarly thing written.  t talked about and coined "laptop from hell" and he was removed.  I see how this game is played.  What happen to Gavin bro?  I pray for all my leaders and would like an update.  Honestly, what's your camp saying why he's skipped G20 and has not been seen?  If everyone was HOT ((honest, open and transparent)) then we wouldnt have any conspiracies that turn into facts when truth comes out for all to see later.  57 years and counting before the truth about JFK comes out.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2021)

*At least listen to what Ozzy was warning everyone about, you know, the Crazy Train.  Peace Train is the train of love.  Two choices that are clear and no fence sitting allowed.  This is a warning to you woke fence sitters......lol.  Seriously everyone, listen to both songs and then make a decision what train you want to be on. *





 
*Choice #1- Stay on the Crazy Train going to hell but you get to live still.  Crazy Train is going back to normal but you have to wear a mask and get a booster every 6 months and hope you dont get an adverse affect or die of heart attack and live with fear.*






*Choice #2- Peace Train is going to heaven.  No going back to the Crazy Train.  This train is all about love, forgiveness and mercy and all truth.  The choice is all yours.*


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2021)

Let's get 1,000,000 posts folks.  The truth usually comes out in cases like this.  









						Prosecution's Main Witness Admits Kyle Rittenhouse Acted in Self-Defense
					

The prosecution's main witness and the person who attacked Kyle Rittenhouse just gave Kyle's defense a massive win while sinking the prosecution's case.  For in-depth coverage of this case, @Rekieta Law is doing a great job of covering the saga of t…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2021)

BOOOOOOOM!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 11, 2021)

*Time for a Melvin!!!*


----------



## crush (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2021)

The First Shall Be Last and The Last First.  The Great 8 has flipped and life as we all know it is going to be changing.  We still have hate among us and hate is hard to root out.  Once we get all the hate removed, then we will have a 1000 years of awesomeness like you've never seen before.  The foundation will be Love, Mercy, Forgiveness and Grace.  Those who want to stay on earth will have already kneeled to the Lord Yeshua and will want to help serve humanity and make this place like the days of Adam & Eve.  Listen you guys, this place is supposed to be a play ground for everyone, not a fucking prison.  Sorry for cursing, I repent and ask forgiveness right now.  I had to get that off my chest.  We can love or hate as we wait.  No sitting on the fence with this decision, I serious fellas.  Violence is not the answer to anything.  Cheating is wrong and so is lying.  Telling someone they can;t work here anymore because their not woke and jabbed is so wrong.  My wife's friend got fired three months ago where she worked 24 years and after serving on the front lines for over a year and still cant find work in Socal in her industry because jabbed is a mandate to work in her field.  Super sad.  Thank God she has family to offer support.  My pal had to move out of state because their super religious people and wont and can;t take anything in their blood.  5 kids under 18 and wife works full time and no way they can do home school.  They thought about Charter but work is a big issue.  So they have to leave and Dad, Husker Du and Espola laugh as they leave and mock them as t supporters.  I can say 100% my wife's friend voted "D" her whole life.  This is now hurting everyone on both sides.  I never had a side by the way.  Look at meme below and think of the rich and the poor.


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2021)

*Washington Post has corrected over a dozen articles related to Steele dossier coverage*


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2021)

Take me to your leader!!!









						Flashback 2015: Evil Klaus Schwab Talks About Changing People with Genetic Editing...
					

4th Industrial Revolution




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2021)

*t does have a point.  Anyone with an honest brain and a heart of gold can see what the last 4 years have been like.  Now no coverage.  Classic!!*


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2021)

*"We know they are lying.*
*They know they are lying.
They know that we know they are lying.
We know that they know that we know
they are lying.*
*And still they continue to lie." *


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)

Bye Bye Oil.  Wow, just like that China get's our oil reserves.  My pals want me to get the Wuhan Jab too all the while the cargo ships sit still out in the ocean.  I feel like were living in a Matrix.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2021)

Does anyone remember which US president arranged to have 5,000 Taliban soldiers released from prison?


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does anyone remember which US president arranged to have 5,000 Taliban soldiers released from prison?


Does anyone remember which US President said "NO" to all the endless wars before he was President and promised to end this cash cows for the rich and mighty?


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Brav520 (Nov 24, 2021)

Tens of thousands entered US unvetted after Kabul airlift, officials say in memo
					

Almost none of the 82,000 people airlifted from Kabul in August were vetted before being admitted to the United States, despite claims to the contrary from the Biden administration, according to a congressional memo summarizing interviews with federal officials who oversaw the effort at domestic…




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2021)

*Small Business Saturday: White House encourages America to shop small*
*About 200,000 more U.S. businesses closed in the first year of the pandemic compared to prior years.....*

This is how you destroy mom & pop small businesses folks.


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2021)

“We are going to look like the Beverly Hillbillies,” Reynolds said, according to Grisham. “We’ll be an embarrassment to the whole country.”









						Kimberly Guilfoyle kept from queen’s state dinner as Trumps viewed as ‘Beverly Hillbillies,’ Stephanie Grisham says
					

With Trump seeing his family as America’s royalty, Donald Jr., Eric and Tiffany Trump and their partners ‘all wanted’ seats at the queen’s Buckingham Palace banquet.



					www.marinij.com


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “We are going to look like the Beverly Hillbillies,” Reynolds said, according to Grisham. “We’ll be an embarrassment to the whole country.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elitist!!


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2021)

Former spy chief said Trump was 'fact-free' and would 'fly off on tangents' during intel briefings, book says
					

Trump's transition was "the most difficult in its historical experience with briefing new presidents," a new book by the former CIA watchdog said.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 29, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former spy chief said Trump was 'fact-free' and would 'fly off on tangents' during intel briefings, book says
> 
> 
> Trump's transition was "the most difficult in its historical experience with briefing new presidents," a new book by the former CIA watchdog said.
> ...


So a story peddled by the same people who peddled the Russian collusion story. 

I am sure you will enjoy being spoon fed your latest dose of propaganda.


----------



## what-happened (Nov 29, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former spy chief said Trump was 'fact-free' and would 'fly off on tangents' during intel briefings, book says
> 
> 
> Trump's transition was "the most difficult in its historical experience with briefing new presidents," a new book by the former CIA watchdog said.
> ...


Seems like a middle of the road and fair article (for once).  Funny how the the headline is click bait.  Can you imagine what they are saying about sleepy joe?  He can't even stay awake for climate stuff or string together words off of a teleprompter.  

Seems like the current admin has made some great decisions based on intel reporting.   Nice job briefers.


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 29, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 12174


Arguably Trumps greatest achievement as president was baiting Warren into getting a DNA test


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)

So this dude censored a sitting US President and the Armed Forces he Commands.  I would not have messed with t or his armed forces and pay back is now here!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Arguably Trumps greatest achievement as president was baiting Warren into getting a DNA test


Kinda says it all, about you.


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda says it all, about you.


Where would you rank it in his achievements as president ? I mean it’s certainly open for debate , I’m willing to hear arguments against why it isn’t


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Where would you rank it in his achievements as president ? I mean it’s certainly open for debate , I’m willing to hear arguments against why it isn’t


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 1, 2021)

REAL LOVE.
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2021)

trumpians often ask why people that aren’t trumpians continue to talk about him. I for one will say it is due to the fact that I will never forget or understand how people believed trump, believed in trump and thrust all kinds of ideals, beliefs and attributes upon him he obviously didn’t possess or adhere to. It’s amazing the psychology behind people wanting something so badly they fabricate it in their heads. The willing suspension of disbelief  is mind boggling.


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *trumpians often ask why people that aren’t trumpians continue to talk about him*.


Hey you, listen up again.  t is in your head just like I told my neighbor Jim and will never leave your mind.  I can help you.  He's never going away, you do know that, right?  Learn to live with him and all will be find.


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpians often ask why people that aren’t trumpians continue to talk about him. I for one will say it is due to the fact that I will never forget or understand how people believed trump, believed in trump and thrust all kinds of ideals, beliefs and attributes upon him he obviously didn’t possess or adhere to. It’s amazing the psychology behind people wanting something so badly they fabricate it in their heads. *The willing suspension of disbelief  is mind boggling.*


Shed a tear for yourself.  This guy reminds me of you Husker Du.  He' has no idea how the poor girl got shot because he never pulled the trigger.  Magic bullet again?


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpians often ask why people that aren’t trumpians continue to talk about him. I for one will say it is due to the fact that I will never forget or understand how people believed trump, believed in trump and thrust all kinds of ideals, beliefs and attributes upon him he obviously didn’t possess or adhere to. It’s amazing the psychology behind people wanting something so badly they fabricate it in their heads. The willing suspension of disbelief  is mind boggling.


As espola likes to say , this is babbling 

and certainly not the reason Trump is talked about obsessively


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> As espola likes to say , this is babbling
> 
> and certainly not the reason Trump is talked about obsessively


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> As espola likes to say , this is babbling
> 
> and certainly not the reason Trump is talked about obsessively


What's the reason?


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)

espola said:


> What's the reason?


Because he's still alive and still in charge dumb dumb.  Devolution fool.  Do you honestly think t and the military went away as the country was being robbed and disgraced by a bunch of sell outs and cheaters?  Military sting operation and your being watched, FYI.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 2, 2021)

espola said:


> What's the reason?


Trump economy, he brings eyeballs and $$$, there is a new book out about him almost daily. Many many people built their entire careers off him, they miss him

also, he is a needed adversary of the left right now , since the Biden administration is a complete failure , total deflection

they begged and baited him to come to VA to campaign

I really dont care much if a normie wants to bring up Trump, that’s common in politics( Rs still talk about Obama) , but I do roll my eyes when it’s described as some noble cause to protect democracy or whatever

the left needs Trump front and center more than the right . I wouldn’t be shocked that if Trump decides To run in 2024 that social media decides to re-instate him claiming he is a candidate


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Trump economy, he brings eyeballs and $$$, there is a new book out about him almost daily. Many many people built their entire careers off him, they miss him
> 
> also, he is a needed adversary of the left right now , since the Biden administration is a complete failure , total deflection
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S babbling.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 2, 2021)

espola said:


> Now THAT'S babbling.


I take that response as a compliment now


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> I take that response as a compliment now


Espola will start with "Nonsense" when you hit him back with facts.  More facts="Coo Coo" response.  After much more truth telling and more facts, he publicly let everyone know at the socal soccer forum that you are "babbling."  Crush is the only avatar he has publicly announced he ignores and he told everyone to not listen to me because I'm on meds.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 2, 2021)

espola said:


> What's the reason?


Do you ever work ?

You're here 24/7 to respond to any and all with 3 grade retorts.

Hmmm..... maybe Adam Espola Schiff for brains has finally exposed 
his secret site to lurk and harass American citizens with his idiocy.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Do you ever work ?
> 
> You're here 24/7 to respond to any and all with 3 grade retorts.
> 
> ...


I'm retired the last 13 years after working for 40 years.  The timing worked out well for me since it allowed me a lot of soccer parent volunteer time and the ability to travel to games and tournaments whenever I wanted to.

Have you ever posted anything useful or even interesting here?


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm retired the last 13 years after working for 40 years.  The timing worked out well for me since it allowed me a lot of soccer parent volunteer time and the ability to travel to games and tournaments whenever I wanted to.
> 
> Have you ever posted anything useful or even interesting here?


75 years old?  Is this what you do for retirement fun?  I know Husker in his late 60s.  Wow, I pray to God I'm not here when I'm 75.  What's at steak for you to be here 24/7?


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm retired the last 13 years after working for 40 years.  The timing worked out well for me since it allowed me a lot of soccer parent volunteer time and the ability to travel to games and tournaments whenever I wanted to.
> 
> Have you ever posted anything useful or even interesting here?


Yes. Every entry. 

Upon further review of your posting history, you have a
rather deplorable history of useless and quite rude 
commentary on this forum.


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Yes. Every entry.
> 
> Upon further review of your posting history, you have a
> rather deplorable history of useless and quite rude
> commentary on this forum.


Gee.  Two lies in one post, and not much else.

You're doing great.  Please continue.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> Gee.  Two lies in one post, and not much else.
> 
> You're doing great.  Please continue.


Yes, I am doing great. 
Thank you very much.

Adam Espola Schiff you are displaying continuity.


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)

Traits of a Psychopath.  I know one and at least two and possibly three avatars that have these traits. 

Pathological Liar
Superficial Charm
Grandiose Sense Of Self
Manipulative
Lack Of Remorse
Shallow Emotional Response
Callousness
Lack of Empathy
Parasitic Lifestyle
Impulsivity
Failure To Accept Responsibilities
Asshole & Dick


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

I asked God for many things to change to make this country amazing.

1.  Less abortion and more adoptions ((I really want no more killing the fetus))
2.  No more SAT scores to judge people
3.  No more math requirement to make people feel stupid
4.  No more GDA
5.  Break up the school system
6.  No more pay to play games
7.  No more churches that make so much money, the plumbers find cash in the pipes.
8.  Everyone gets a UBI!


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2021)

I have long agreed with the "corrupt" choice there, but I think there is a lot to be said for "stupid".


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice words for Milley...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh, no!  T's favorite Congressman is resigning --









						Nunes to resign from Congress, become CEO of Trump media firm
					

Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.), a key Donald Trump ally who was poised to be the chairman of the powerful Ways and Means Committee if Republicans win back the House in 2022, said Monday he will resign…




					thehill.com
				




...and Newsom will be appointing his replacement.


----------



## crush (Dec 6, 2021)

espola said:


> Oh, no!  T's favorite Congressman is resigning --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard a rumor that the future of politics will not be the same.  That game is so distructive it almost ruined our country.  Let's give it some time before we judge.  I have watched you now for a few years and you have wrong many times I lost count.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Oh, no!  T's favorite Congressman is resigning --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was going to face election in a redrawn district that now reflects a better representation of the area he represents. Aka he was gonna lose.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was going to face election in a redrawn district that now reflects a better representation of the area he represents. Aka he was gonna lose.


He's sleeping and cant communicate.  How are you doing honestly?  You don't really believe what you just wrote, right?  I know why he will be CEO of TruthSocial and it's not what your lying about.  Keep trying Husker.  You have just about run out of lies.  This has been the greatest time ever in my life.  Seriously, this is the greatest time to be alive.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2021)

Q Drop 4953 Dec 8th, 2020.  Mr. Q last drop......


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was going to face election in a redrawn district that now reflects a better representation of the area he represents. Aka he was gonna lose.


...and a return dairy farming would not have been easy.  Those damned cows never take a vacation!

If one were to follow Deep Throat's advice to "follow the money", this smells like a payoff for running interference in Congress for Big Orange.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2021)

espola said:


> ...and a return dairy farming would not have been easy.  Those damned cows never take a vacation!
> 
> If one were to follow Deep Throat's advice to "follow the money", this smells like a payoff for running interference in Congress for Big Orange.


His new gig may not last long if trump’s previous failed media efforts are any indication.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His new gig may not last long if trump’s previous failed media efforts are any indication.


My daughter and I used to have a game called "Money Laundry" where we would look for cash-based businesses that appeared to be flourishing despite the lack of customers.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2021)

espola said:


> My daughter and I used to have a game called "Money Laundry" where we would look for cash-based businesses that appeared to be flourishing despite the lack of customers.


Husker, Espola and Golden Gate on the losers side again.  Hahahahaha.  Watching you three spin your bullshit on here makes coming here everyday fun.  Keep up the "nonsense" you three headed "coo coo" bird  that is "babbling" bullshit for over three years.  It tells me a lot about you guys.  The world is turning for the good and no more darkness.


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 10, 2021)

espola said:


> I have long agreed with the "corrupt" choice there, but I think there is a lot to be said for "stupid".





espola said:


> ...and a return dairy farming would not have been easy.  Those damned cows never take a vacation!
> 
> If one were to follow Deep Throat's advice to "follow the money", this smells like a payoff for running interference in Congress for Big Orange.





espola said:


> My daughter and I used to have a game called "Money Laundry" where we would look for cash-based businesses that appeared to be flourishing despite the lack of customers.



Your Babbling comes in threes now.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 10, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 12320



Yuck, that thing is ugly.


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2021)

Life as performance art









						Capitol rioter who flew to DC on a private jet says she's preparing for her 60-day sentence by learning prison slang and meeting consultants
					

Jenna Ryan was sentenced to 60 days in a Texas prison after pleading guilty to parading on Capitol grounds on January 6.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Life as performance art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone tell her she should walk up to the biggest prisoner and smack her in the face?  She will either establish a position of dominance or get to spend her 60 days in the infirmary.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2021)

Trump’s FUNNIEST MOST SAVAGE Moments EVER!!!
					

✅ Who wants to buy a MyPillow product for CHRISTMAS? Get MASSIVE SAVINGS on HUNDREDS of PRODUCTS at MyPillow when you use code TURLEY at checkout!  ➡️ https://www.mypillow.com/turley ⬅️ ————————————————————————  ★★★ YOUR PATRIOT PATH TO FREEDOM BEGI…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2021)

Trump's media company to partner with Rumble
					

Former President Donald Trump's social media company announced a technology and cloud services partnership with video hosting platform Rumble




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2021)

Telling how quick politics change in places like Kentucky when tragedy strikes and daddy war bucks comes to town.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Brav520 (Dec 16, 2021)

The FBI Said It Busted A Plot To Kidnap Michigan’s Governor. Then Things Got Complicated.
					

The case seemed like a lock — until an informant and one FBI agent were charged with crimes, another was accused of perjury, and a third was found promoting a private security firm. And that wasn’t all.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2021)

Trouble down at the old mill









						GOP blows off Trump’s bid to oust McConnell
					

Just two Senate candidates — and no senators — have publicly called for replacing the Republican leader.




					www.politico.com


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2021)

LOVE MI MATTY HAVING FUN TRIGGERING THE LEFT!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2021)

Biden’s National Security Adviser Jake Sullivan ... “We safely and effectively drew down” in Afghanistan.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Biden’s National Security Adviser Jake Sullivan ... “We safely and effectively drew down” in Afghanistan.


in Other news , the sky is green


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> in Other news , the sky is green


Whatever this side says, just believe the opposite to be the truth.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Whatever this side says, just believe the opposite to be the truth.


13 soldiers dead, 100s of Americans still stranded , a drone strike on bad intelligence that killed 10 innocent civilians ( including children ), and billions of military equipment left behind . Besides that , Afghan withdrawl was a success


----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey @ Brav 520, someone sent this video to me a long time ago.  This is gnarly shit.  Listen to t's words at the beginning.  This was his first order of business, to eradicate this kind of human evil from the face of the earth.  He called his shot and they shot back for years and stole so much from all of us.  









						Open your eyes - 6m film - please watch and share to loved ones
					

I cried..... Did you?  https://t.me/disclosurehub/157




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 18, 2021)

Blackmail Inflation:  What is Blackmail Inflation you ask?  Watch this video by Patrick.  He does one hell of a job of explaining how one gets bought, bribed and then blackmailed.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 18, 2021)

crush said:


> Hey @ Brav 520, someone sent this video to me a long time ago.  This is gnarly shit.  Listen to t's words at the beginning.  This was his first order of business, to eradicate this kind of human evil from the face of the earth.  He called his shot and they shot back for years and stole so much from all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only muster 1 descriptor.



*EVIL !*


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2021)

Claims that people were being killed by zidovudine (AZT) instead of AIDS are unsubstantiated
					

Zidovudine, also known as AZT, was the first FDA-approved HIV drug; it received approval after it was shown to lower AIDS mortality at least in the short term. Due to its high toxicity, fast-tracked approval, and the development of viral resistance when zidovudine is given as a monotherapy, the...




					healthfeedback.org


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2021)

*Bette Midler apologizes for Twitter 'outburst' *

What #JoeManchin, who represents a population smaller than Brooklyn, has done to the rest of America, who wants to move forward, not backward, like his state, is horrible.  He sold us out.  He wants us all to be just like his state, *West Virginia. Poor, illiterate and strung out.

I apologize* to the good people of WVA for my* last outburst.  I’m just seeing red;* #JoeManchin and his whole family are a criminal enterprise. Is he really the best WV has to offer its own citizens? Surely there’s someone there who has the state’s interests at heart, not his own!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2021)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2021)

Has anyone seen Ray?


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 21, 2021)

]


crush said:


> *Bette Midler apologizes for Twitter 'outburst' *
> 
> What #JoeManchin, who represents a population smaller than Brooklyn, has done to the rest of America, who wants to move forward, not backward, like his state, is horrible.  He sold us out.  He wants us all to be just like his state, *West Virginia. Poor, illiterate and strung out.
> 
> I apologize* to the good people of WVA for my* last outburst.  I’m just seeing red;* #JoeManchin and his whole family are a criminal enterprise. Is he really the best WV has to offer its own citizens? Surely there’s someone there who has the state’s interests at heart, not his own!


Sounds like a winning message for 2022 and beyond!


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Sounds like a winning message for 2022 and beyond!


The D's on done.  Time to regroup and find new leaders who don't cheat and lie at the same time.  They can take the Republicans with them to.  We The People will be back in charge.  Military will come help us.  Their waiting on a few lazy men who seem to not want to lose all they have worked so hard for.  It's time to put your job and income on the line for the sake of the kids and what's right.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2021)

*TRUMP MEDIA & TECHNOLOGY GROUP VALUED AT MORE THAN $10 BILLION.*


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2021)

"They could have had it done in four weeks if they pursued it," Trump complained. "We started building and we built almost 500 miles of wall, certain sections we couldn't get rights to and now we have rights. And had they, had we won the election, it would almost be—it would be completed now."


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "They could have had it done in four weeks if they pursued it," Trump complained. "We started building and we built almost 500 miles of wall, certain sections we couldn't get rights to and now we have rights. And had they, had we won the election, it would almost be—it would be completed now."


PTTS!!!!


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks like t will be the winner in 2024.  Military will have the "shot" to cure everyone and Big Pharma will have miracle pills for those who are scared of needles.  

*Trump in ‘better position’ than Biden for 2024 run, ex-Clinton adviser says*


PFIZER PILLS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2021)

The deplorable and unwanted









						NASCAR driver who unintentionally sparked ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ chant says corporations don’t want to sponsor him
					

NASCAR driver Brandon Brown says corporations have hesitated sponsoring him after "Let's Go, Brandon!" chants went viral




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2021)

Just so you know, trump doesn’t care about the GOP, not one bit. He’ll destroy whatever it takes to get what he wants . . . the GOP . . . the electoral system . . . America









						52% of Republicans disapprove of Mitch McConnell as Trump ramps up his pressure campaign to topple him: poll
					

Trump frequently refers to the Kentucky Republican as a "broken old crow" while criticizing his actions on the debt limit and infrastructure bill.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2021)

"Which means that you know, poisoning the well early on about - even not being enthusiastic or outright not pushing - vaccines or discouraging vaccines, now has a lingering effect,"


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Just so you know, trump doesn’t care about the GOP, not one bit. *


Ya, I figured that a long time ago.  Welcome to, "We The People" party.  No one is left or right, just Americans.


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 28, 2021)

BOOOOOOOM!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2021)

A still-relevant oldie --


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2022)

On Monday afternoon, copies of subpoenas and details about the investigation were exposed in court documents filed by attorneys for former President Donald Trump and his adult kids—Don Jr. and Ivanka. The trio is trying to avoid being forced to testify under oath in a civil investigation, saying their statements will simply be used in a parallel criminal investigation that could threaten them with prison time.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On Monday afternoon, copies of subpoenas and details about the investigation were exposed in court documents filed by attorneys for former President Donald Trump and his adult kids—Don Jr. and Ivanka. The trio is trying to avoid being forced to testify under oath in a civil investigation, saying their statements will simply be used in a parallel criminal investigation that could threaten them with prison time.


But that's how Bill Cosby got off.  A judge ruled that his true statements in a civil case, where he admitted criminal behavior, could not be the basis of the criminal prosecution against him.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 4, 2022)

I'M SO YOUNG!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2022)

Trump cancels January 6th speech. 

The New York Times' Maggie Haberman reported that Trump was told that the event would not gain the media coverage he was hoping for.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump cancels January 6th speech.
> 
> The New York Times' Maggie Haberman reported that Trump was told that the event would not gain the media coverage he was hoping for.


I can;t wait to see the TRUTH smack you in the FACE!!!!


----------



## whatithink (Jan 5, 2022)

Lol - nice from the daily show, Fox BLM commentary


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey Espola & Husler, you can add Ted to your new Fav list.  Lindsey, Liz, Adam, Mitt and now Ted.  Enjoy your new leaders......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 6, 2022)

Liars are now speaking!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2022)

"I feel like I have been abandoned by the political hierarchy, our leaders, our senators, our president," he said. "President Trump, where are you?"

Lang then addressed Trump directly, saying: "You better do a press conference, man. We are rotting in jail because we stood up for what you told us to stand up for."








						Jailed Capitol-riot defendant blasts Trump for canceling his January 6 press conference, saying he abandoned his supporters
					

Edward Jacob Lang is awaiting trial in a Washington, DC, jail after being accused of assaulting a police officer with a bat on January 6, 2021.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I feel like I have been abandoned by the political hierarchy, our leaders, our senators, our president," he said. "President Trump, where are you?"
> 
> Lang then addressed Trump directly, saying: "You better do a press conference, man. We are rotting in jail because we stood up for what you told us to stand up for."
> 
> ...


We are a nation of rules and mandates and we expect everyone to obey the rules.....only my side knows the truth and our truth will set you free.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2022)

For example, despite his frequent claims about “backing the blue,” Trump privately referred to some of the police officers who were at the Capitol that day as “pussies”








						Trump’s Favorite Part of Jan. 6 Is Laughing at the Trauma
					

The former president’s callousness toward his real and perceived enemies is standard fare for Trump, who frequently revels in their pain and misfortune in public and in private.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 7, 2022)

Add Ted to the Liars club.  They must got him on something.  Dude is a horrible liar and so is Tucker.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2022)

“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday's attack on Congress by mob rioters. He should have immediately denounced the mob when he saw what was unfolding. These facts require immediate action by President Trump."

Who said that?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 8, 2022)

The guy on the right just got arrested for treason bro. Buckle up butter cup


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 9, 2022)

I told everyone what this was all about a long time ago.  We have been lied to by bad people with evil bloodlines that go back thousands of years. Just wait for TRUTH SOCIAL to release all the TRUTH on 2/21/2022.  It will be epic.  Nowhere to hide because the light has taken over the darkness.  We had to go to so much trouble just to go back to what the truth has always been about.  God is the Boss and Yeshua is the most popular human to ever have walked on earth.  He brought Christ Consciousness to earth.  Jesus Christ is man made name.  Yeshua did not have a last name of Christ.  Big lie.  









						LOVE THE BOSS!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 9, 2022)

The Boss Works in Mysterious Ways...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2022)

GOP senator says Trump’s election allegations are unfounded
					

“The election was fair, as fair as we have seen,” Mike Rounds said.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 10, 2022)

*"Even though his election will not be coming up for 5 years, I will never endorse this jerk again."  DJT*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2022)

A year after election, RNC still spending hundreds of thousands to cover Trump's legal bills
					

More than a year after the 2020 presidential election, the GOP, in an unusual move, is still covering numerous legal bills for the benefit of former President Trump.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's an old theme that is still relevant -- Trump Supporter of the Day --









						Man sprayed ‘Let’s Go Brandon’ and racist graffiti on Madeira Beach home and car, deputies say
					

A man landed himself behind bars after he allegedly spray painted people’s property with racist graffiti Friday, according to the Pinellas County Sheriff’s Office.




					www.wfla.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2022)

espola said:


> Here's an old theme that is still relevant -- Trump Supporter of the Day --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acting out and pouting like a spoiled child, typical trumpist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2022)

'Let's stick with the facts': A federal judge rebuked Trump's lawyer's claim that he urged his supporters to be peaceful on January 6
					

Judge Amit Mehta said there was no doubt there were "threats" and "intimidation" on January 6 and added that he wasn't "interested" in "whataboutism."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 11, 2022)

BOOOOOOOM!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo




					rumble.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2022)

Melania Trump's hat auction has even those who know her scratching their heads
					

Melania Trump's announcement last week that she was autographing and auctioning a hat for personal profit with two other items -- for an opening bid of $250,000 -- has left even those who know the former first lady well puzzling over her decision.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 13, 2022)

WINNING MOOD...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 14, 2022)

"Avenatti alleges that he was only allowed to read one book during his time in jail — Trump's The Art of the Deal"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2022)

“If there’s one thing we know about Trump, the only thing he likes more than winning is being a victim,”








						Trump to make election claims center stage in Arizona
					

Former President Trump will address the one-year anniversary of the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol at a campaign rally in Arizona on Saturday, setting the tone for his wing of the GOP going into the midterm cycle.




					thehill.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “If there’s one thing we know about Trump, the only thing he likes more than winning is being a victim,”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T lives in your brain.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2022)

The Trump Org Stiffed a Hotel. His Kids May Pay the Price.
					

The D.C. attorney general wants to drag the Trump Organization back into a lawsuit. His evidence? An unpaid $49,000 hotel bill.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump Org Stiffed a Hotel. His Kids May Pay the Price.
> 
> 
> The D.C. attorney general wants to drag the Trump Organization back into a lawsuit. His evidence? An unpaid $49,000 hotel bill.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2022)

Trump superfans dream of a run again, and of JFK Jr. on the ticket
					

The former president did his first rally of 2022 and left no doubt about the base he wants to build.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2022)

"My goal is to be able to pay my bills, and it's working," Frank said. "I've been able to do this a year now and my bank balance isn't getting smaller."








						The 2020 election wasn't stolen. But Douglas Frank and his bogus equation claiming otherwise are still winning over audiences.
					

Douglas Frank, an Ohio math teacher, affixed his Texas flag print bow tie, led a booming rendition of the National Anthem and then walked a crowd through an absurd mathematical equation that he claimed proves the 2020 election was stolen.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2022)

Smartmatic hits Mike Lindell with defamation lawsuit, saying he's 'crazy like a fox' and alleging he 'intentionally stoked the fires of xenophobia and party divide for the noble purpose of selling his pillows'
					

The voting company Smartmatic argues Lindell is pushing a conspiracy theory about the election to "sell pillows to keep and increase his fortune."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)

*Preview of Biden’s press conference today: Angry shout outs, lies, more lies, creepy whispering, cough, fart, more lies, clenched fist threats, everyone is a racist, fart, creepy weirdo whispering, screaming for no reason, more lies, cough, my butt’s been wiped and I wear diapers and mask!  We will have a winter of death.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Smartmatic hits Mike Lindell with defamation lawsuit, saying he's 'crazy like a fox' and alleging he 'intentionally stoked the fires of xenophobia and party divide for the noble purpose of selling his pillows'
> 
> 
> The voting company Smartmatic argues Lindell is pushing a conspiracy theory about the election to "sell pillows to keep and increase his fortune."
> ...


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2022)

"...5th Amendment..." --  Eric Trump (500 times)

“The mob takes the Fifth.” “If you're innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?” -- Donald J. Trump


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)

espola said:


> "...5th Amendment..." --  Eric Trump (500 times)
> 
> “The mob takes the Fifth.” “If you're innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?” -- Donald J. Trump


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2022)

espola said:


> "...5th Amendment..." --  Eric Trump (500 times)
> 
> “The mob takes the Fifth.” “If you're innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?” -- Donald J. Trump


Reminds me of this --


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Reminds me of this --


Keep grabbing straws....lol


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Reminds me of this --


On further reflection, "I paid my tax" may not apply all that well to members of the t family.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jan 19, 2022)

espola said:


> On further reflection, "I paid my tax" may not apply all that well to members of the t family.


Your sickness is on the table for all to see.

What's not seen is the amount of money you're paid to
troll this site with disinformation that benefits the MIC...

I am the antithesis to your daily " Donkey " garbage dumps.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2022)

“dual endorsements!”? What a buffoon.


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “dual endorsements!”? What a buffoon.


If you place a bet on every horse you can't lose.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2022)

For those of you that try to act like you don’t love trump but use rittenhouse as a stand in . . . 








						Kyle Rittenhouse faces new legal issues, named in civil suit by family of Anthony Huber
					

It could prevent him from making personal profit and gain from the shootings, including any possible book deals or speaking engagements.




					abc7chicago.com
				




GO OJ GO!


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2022)

My first impression of Ann Coulter was that of a failed gender-reassignment therapy, but not sure which way was intended.  Lately she (he? they?) has been dumping all over t and family.  It's hard to argue with statements like "DeSantis is better than Trump, for many, _many_ reasons, including: He won’t bring Jared and Ivanka into the White House.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2022)

“They’ll go after children!” Even adult children.

“They keep hitting their head on the wall.” SH

Then after a long silence, “ahhh, yeah we would have finished the wall in 3 more weeks” DT


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 23, 2022)

espola said:


> My first impression of Ann Coulter was that of a failed gender-reassignment therapy, but not sure which way was intended.  Lately she (he? they?) has been dumping all over t and family.  It's hard to argue with statements like "DeSantis is better than Trump, for many, _many_ reasons, including: He won’t bring Jared and Ivanka into the White House.”


she has been dumping on Trump for awhile , started a year or 2 into his administration


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2022)

trump and the snake

"Wait until Republicans find out that he's quoting a former Black nationalist and former communist party member," she said.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump and the snake
> 
> "Wait until Republicans find out that he's quoting a former Black nationalist and former communist party member," she said.


"she knew he was a snake before she took him in"  -- could that apply as to how the GOP accepted t as their leader?


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2022)

This week's additions to t's list of crimes committed in plain sight -- inciting a riot and obstruction of justice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2022)

So, many Republicans, especially in here, want to deny the trump influence over the once GOP. Seems trump feels otherwise as he continues to lay out the plan the once GOP will follow. Is he delusional or are the deniers? Does he suffer from TDS or do the deniers?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, many Republicans, especially in here, want to deny the trump influence over the once GOP. Seems trump feels otherwise as he continues to lay out the plan the once GOP will follow. Is he delusional or are the deniers? Does he suffer from TDS or do the deniers?


Got Trump?  t lives in your head man.  The choice is clear.  American vs Communist.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 31, 2022)

The Great Return!!!  I would be very concerned if t said he was the Savior.  I think JC, Q and T make a great team 









						MUCH HIGHER!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2022)

It's too late now to inform t that he has the right to remain silent, and his words will be used against him.


----------



## Ellejustus (Feb 1, 2022)

espola said:


> It's too late now to inform t that he has the right to remain silent, and his words will be used against him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2022)

Always the grifter . . .









						Trump’s Legal Payouts Plummet as He Pawns Off Costs on RNC
					

Donald Trump’s legal costs fell dramatically in the second half of 2021—not because they actually went down, but because he found someone else willing to pay.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## crush (Feb 8, 2022)

Word's from Kash and T......









						About John Durham...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo




					rumble.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always the grifter . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever see how the Clintons paid off their debts? 

By the way Obama has an 8 million dollar place in HI. It was given to him.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 8, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Ever see how the Clintons paid off their debts?
> 
> By the way Obama has an 8 million dollar place in HI. It was given to him.


Wow. There must be one or two, or a dozen, or hundreds of lawsuits against them over so many years of dishonest business transactions. Can you cite to all of them? OK, maybe cite the top ten. Oh heck, just cite a single lawsuit concerning their unpaid debts.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Ever see how the Clintons paid off their debts?
> 
> By the way Obama has an 8 million dollar place in HI. It was given to him.


Book sales and speaking fees.

That's something you could do also, but I don't think you would make as much.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2022)

Maybe Hunter and Donald could share a cell...








						Hunter Biden tried to broker oil deal between  Kazakhs and China
					

Emails obtained by DailyMail.com show Hunter Biden worked with former Kazakh prime minister Karim Massimov to try to pull off a $120M pipeline deal between China and Kazakhstan.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2022)

From today's Wall Street Journal:

*U.S. Inflation Accelerates to 40-Year High*
U.S. inflation accelerated last month to a 7.5% annual rate. Prices for autos, household furniture and appliances, as well as for other long-lasting goods, continue to drive much of the inflationary surge.


*U.S. Housing Affordability Worsens*
*Inflation Is Hitting Hardest for Groceries, Utilities, Rent*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> From today's Wall Street Journal:
> 
> *U.S. Inflation Accelerates to 40-Year High*
> U.S. inflation accelerated last month to a 7.5% annual rate. Prices for autos, household furniture and appliances, as well as for other long-lasting goods, continue to drive much of the inflationary surge.
> ...


Again tell me if yet another slap down hurts still or have you grown a callus?








						Inflation and Price-Gouging
					

Today on TAP: The case for an excess profits tax




					prospect.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Maybe Hunter and Donald could share a cell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait? Didn’t you say Hunter did nothing to earn his salary at that oil firm? Seems he was hitting the bricks pretty hard. What’s the issue here?


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2022)

List for t's perusal ---









						Countries with no extradition treaty with US
					

These countries currently have no extradition treaty with the United States:




					www.wsfa.com


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2022)

From Title 18, Section 2071, of the US Code --



> Whoever, having the custody of any such record, proceeding, map, book, document, paper, or other thing, willfully and unlawfully conceals, removes, mutilates, obliterates, falsifies, or destroys the same, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both; and shall forfeit his office and be disqualified from holding any office under the United States.


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 10, 2022)

Asked if the Army investigative report on problems with the Afghanistan evacuation rings true, Biden tells NBC, "No. No. That's not what I was told." Asked if he rejects the findings, based on sworn testimony from multiple commanders, Biden says, "Yes, I am. I'm rejecting them."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> From today's Wall Street Journal:
> 
> *U.S. Inflation Accelerates to 40-Year High*
> U.S. inflation accelerated last month to a 7.5% annual rate. Prices for autos, household furniture and appliances, as well as for other long-lasting goods, continue to drive much of the inflationary surge.
> ...


And again . . .



__ https://www.facebook.com/100066647494924/posts/335560345342213


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2022)

Before President Biden came into office the US was number one in oil production.
We now buy millions of barrels of our oil from Russia.
Can't wait for the price at the pump after Putin invades Ukraine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Before President Biden came into office the US was number one in oil production.
> We now buy 20% of our oil from Russia.
> Can't wait for the price at the pump after Putin invades Ukraine.


Seems you aren’t sure how it works it appears. This might help: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-08-04/russia-captures-no-2-rank-among-foreign-oil-suppliers-to-u-s


----------



## whatithink (Feb 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Before President Biden came into office the US was number one in oil production.
> We now buy millions of barrels of our oil from Russia.
> Can't wait for the price at the pump after Putin invades Ukraine.


So you changed it from 20% to millions, nice one. It may have something to do with a specific type of oil that came from Venezuela and for which oil producers have specialized refineries. With the embargoes on Venezuela from 2019, they sourced the oil from Russia so they wouldn't have to shut down. We are still #1 in oil production as far as I can tell.


----------



## what-happened (Feb 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100066647494924/posts/335560345342213


Then what is it?  LGB?


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Before President Biden came into office the US was number one in oil production.
> We now buy millions of barrels of our oil from Russia.
> Can't wait for the price at the pump after Putin invades Ukraine.


As long as the Canadian border is open, Russia can go fry ice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2022)

Judge Orders Bannon’s Sugar Daddy to Cough Up $134 Million Over Notorious Yacht
					

Guo Wengui will have to pay massive contempt fines for moving the yacht where federal agents busted Steve Bannon in 2020.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2022)

espola said:


> As long as the Canadian border is open, Russia can go fry ice.


*Canadian gas prices hit record high with no end in sight, experts say*








						Canadian gas prices hit record high with no end in sight, experts say - National | Globalnews.ca
					

As Canadians experience high gas prices, things may only get worse with geopolitical tensions rising.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2022)

Not really news...


MARKETS
*Oil will hit $120 a barrel if Russia invades Ukraine, strategist predicts*








						Oil will hit $120 a barrel if Russia invades Ukraine, strategist predicts
					

Roche suggested that many investors were underestimating the potential ramifications of the Russia-Ukraine crisis.




					www.cnbc.com
				




From the LA Times today:
Gas prices in Los Angeles and Orange counties have reached record highs as geopolitical tensions send crude oil prices soaring at a time when more people are looking to hit the the road.

California currently has the most expensive gas in the nation.








						Nearly $5 a gallon: Record gas prices in Los Angeles, Orange counties
					

Gas prices reach record highs — more than $4.70 a gallon — as crude oil prices increase. California has the most expensive gas in the nation.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you aren’t sure how it works it appears. This might help: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-08-04/russia-captures-no-2-rank-among-foreign-oil-suppliers-to-u-s


From your source ratman....

*Russia Captures No. 2 Rank Among Foreign Oil Suppliers to U.S.*

American refiners never before bought so much Russian output
By
Sheela Tobben
and Jeffrey Bair
August 4, 2021, 10:38 AM PDTUpdated onAugust 4, 2021, 9:30 PM PDT
Russia is supplying more oil to the U.S. than any other foreign producer aside from Canada as American refiners scour the globe for gasoline-rich feedstocks to feed surging motor-fuel demand.

U.S. imports of crude and refined petroleum products from its former Cold War adversary surged 23% in May to 844,000 barrels a day from the prior month, government data showed. Mexico was edged out of the No. 2 spot as its shipments to its northern neighbor rose by less than 3%.

.....Despite Russia’s ascendence, it’s no threat to Canada’s preeminence as the largest foreign crude supplier to the world’s biggest economy. In fact, Canada accounts for almost half of U.S. imports, delivering almost five times as much as Russia, the data showed. ....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2022)

whatithink said:


> So you changed it from 20% to millions, nice one. It may have something to do with a specific type of oil that came from Venezuela and for which oil producers have specialized refineries. With the embargoes on Venezuela from 2019, they sourced the oil from Russia so they wouldn't have to shut down. We are still #1 in oil production as far as I can tell.


Yes I did.
I'd heard or read the 20% number but couldn't substantiate it.
So I changed it.
Nice "scoop" Clouseau!

Tell me Inspector, what do you think is going to happen to gas prices if Russia invades Ukraine?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2022)

This is the wing nut mentality of the trump cult. Wanted to end his own life but says it was all worth it?








						A Texas lawyer says he 'hit rock bottom' after losing his fiancée, friends, and job because of his participation during the Capitol riot but has no regrets
					

"I just didn't want to go on," Paul Davis said, adding: "I don't regret going because I just feel like it was really part of God's plan for my life."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## whatithink (Feb 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes I did.
> I'd heard or read the 20% number but couldn't substantiate it.
> So I changed it.
> Nice "scoop" Clouseau!
> ...


They will go up grasshopper, and you should know this. I'm sure you are trying to make some point and possibly even blame someone if that happens, so, just so you can get ahead of it - it's Putin's fault because he's the one who's going to give the go signal because he can and it makes him feel manly or some shit.

For oil, as best I can tell, the US consumes about 18M barrels a day, produces around 12M barrels and imports the balance. The amount from Russia increased, even doubled, in 2020 as the US replaced lost supply from Venezuela (we imposed sanctions in 2019). There was also the particular type of oil and a price advantage in getting it from Russia. This has continued. The highest monthly total I could find was at the 800,000 mark, so around 14% of the imported amount or <5% of our total. I also read it has dropped, but idk.


----------



## crush (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2022)

Cute baby animals Videos Compilation cute moment of the animals
					

Cute Baby Animals Videos Compilation. Cute and Funny Moment of the Animals




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2022)

Tucker Carlson, Josh Hawley and Donald Trump: Putin’s dream team, but America’s worst nightmare | Opinion | Opinion
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2022)

Nonononono said:


> I like turnover. I like chaos. It really is good.  Now the question everybody keeps asking is, ‘Who is going to be the next to leave? Steve Miller or Melania?











						Fox News host corrects Trump after he mistakenly thought US troops were landing in Ukraine as Russia launched its attack
					

"No, those are the Russians," the Fox News host told Trump. "Oh, I thought you said that we were sending people in," Trump replied. "That'll be next."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2022)

Hard pivot toward Trump proves costly for red-state ally
					

Utah Sen. Mike Lee faces a groundswell of opposition. His relationship with Donald Trump is at the center of it.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 27, 2022)

*Trump wins CPAC 2024 GOP presidential nomination straw poll, with DeSantis second*
*Trump captured 59% of ballots cast, DeSantis received 28% in the anonymous online straw poll*


So it looks like t will win in 2024 and live in Espola and Huskers head rent free for a very long time.  This time, the military will be in charge of elections so no one can cheat and stuff ballot boxes on street corners, where every vote was counted in 2020.  Not no more.  Now only *legal* votes will be counted.  Anyone over 18 and a citizen can vote for President.  We all know the military is in charge through Devolution, lol hahahahahah!!!  Kash Patel knows it all and now hangs out with Q.  2022 will just be a year where t builds his team of Senators and Congressman.  By the time he is the President in 2024, he will have it all.  Espola and Husker, you guys are in for a long 6 more years.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 28, 2022)

Is Kash still acting as......


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2022)

Russia at UN says Trump was overthrown for illegitimate biden
					






					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2022)

Analysis: Donald Trump calling Vladimir Putin a 'genius' was no mistake
					

On Wednesday, GOP Sen. Lindsey Graham insisted that former President Donald Trump had made a "mistake" when he referred to Russian President Vladimir Putin as a "genius" for his invasion of Ukraine.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2022)

LET'S GO!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2022)

Former AG Barr said Trump became enraged after being told election fraud claims were nonsense
					

"I told him that all this stuff was bulls---," Barr told NBC News's Lester Holt in his first TV interview since he resigned as attorney general.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2022)

Old but still funny








						Too Little, Too Late: Trump’s Prescription Drug Executive Order Does Not Help Patients
					

President Trump’s recent executive order is nothing but a distraction from his record of inaction on lowering drug prices.




					www.americanprogress.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2022)

A debate vs don the con would be priceless! A real conservative vs trump’s psycho-babble. Policy vs rhetoric. 








						Republican donors line up behind Liz Cheney as she takes on Trump
					

Republican donors are opening their wallets for Wyoming Rep. Liz Cheney, but their interest is not limited to her House race. More than two full years before the 2024 election, Cheney is emerging as the anti-Trump champion, and plenty of Republicans are glad to see it.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2022)

Modern day horror classic!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2022)

Marie Yovanovitch says Trump's Helsinki press conference with Putin was so 'disastrous' that she couldn't finish eating her french fries
					

It was a "spectacle" that left people "pondering the depths to which Trump had sunk in his pandering to Putin," the former Ukraine ambassador writes.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Mar 29, 2022)

1,000,000 views is soon to hit the forum.  Congrats Dom   I know when I came here poking around no one really was here.  Me and a few dads talked soccer.  I never came over to the politics side of the isle.  I was afraid i might get hooked and boy did I.  So many avatars have gone and so many new ones have arrived.  I say the one to hit a 1,000,000 should get a free Bob's Big Boy Combo in Norco.


----------



## crush (Mar 29, 2022)

It looks like after all this mess is cleaned up and the liars and cheaters dealt with, that t will be President for 10 years.  Is that even possible Espola?  Grace T?  Honest Q for anyone willing to answer the Truth.  Come on you guys, wake up and see what has happen over the last 6 years.  This has 100% been the craziest last 6 years ever in my life.  Choose the Truth always and always offer forgiveness to those who have wronged you.  Let the Creator handle the rest.  Go Truth.  I care only about the Truth.


----------



## crush (Mar 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2022)

How Nixonian, except tricky dicks gap was what, only 18 minutes? Lol! The con goes bigly on lies and deceit as well! But don’t tell the cult that! Lol!








						The gaps in Trump's phone logs during January 6 Capitol riot are 'suspiciously tailored to the heart of the events,' Rep. Raskin says
					

"It's a very unusual thing for us to find that suddenly everything goes dark for a seven-hour period," Rep. Jamie Raskin said Sunday.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How Nixonian, except tricky dicks gap was what, only 18 minutes? Lol! The con goes bigly on lies and deceit as well! But don’t tell the cult that! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop drinking booze dude.  You need help with t in your head.  Do you believe in the Seals?


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How Nixonian, except tricky dicks gap was what, only 18 minutes? Lol! The con goes bigly on lies and deceit as well! But don’t tell the cult that! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sunk Nixon was not the burglary, but the coverup.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2022)

Like always some people just can’t bear the stench . . .








						2 'key' executives have resigned from Truth Social, Trump's troubled social-media venture, report says
					

Truth Social has struggled since its botched launch. Now Reuters reports that two top execs have resigned from the company behind it.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always some people just can’t bear the stench . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to sound like the old fart who has been everywhere and seen everything, but my experience with startups is that at some point in the evolution of a new company you could remove the top layer of management and things might actually get better for a while, as long as you don't promote those really doing the work into unproductive management positions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2022)

Joe Biden is the "big guy"...


----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2022)

and more from Jackson.  "Brother & sisters".......oh my, you can;t write a better script.  I guess Mr. t won;t need Truth Social because Elon is bringing back the GOAT for all the Twitter world!!!  t lives in so many heads their about to explode......lol!!!!


----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2022)

Kash Patel was laying the wood on a radio show earlier this morning.  In a shell for the nuts still lost, he said it's time for the hire ups to see true justice for all the cheating that took place on earth.  He says most of the people who were bought, bribed or worse, blackmailed did it because they hated t so much and so brainwashed that they justified their wrong doing because they thought it was their Patriotic duty, you know, to lie to fellow Americans and cheat and lie about other thing the last 6 years. They ((the cheaters, liars and spy players)) didnt want t to win in 2020 so they cheated, spied, lied and much worse to take over the world and most of our lives, unless of course you have wealth and no worries to really worry about because you were lucky or born into wealth.  Durham has indicted the FBI, The Clinton Campaign and a big name is coming.


----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2022)

He has Risen is 4/17.  I will share a lesson from from my heart that day.  2022 is all about balance and bringing Mother Earth back and love & peace for all mankind.  I will be authentic with all of you and more gentle, I promise.  I was angry man back in the day and felt lied to from Doc(s).  It hurt so much I wanted those to take ownership of their lies and so sorry but they lied about me and my kid instead.  It hurt like hell but now I am so much better all because i worked on myself for 30 days.  It's all about forgiveness you guys.  It's time we put our egos aside and come together for the kids sake and a better country.  Let's do it for the kids and let's all make America Great first, before we send our precious blood and money to Ukraine or Iraq or Taiwan.  Watch the water folks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 13174


Bye bye, adios, later, turn out the lights when you go and don't let the door hit you in the ass....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2022)

Considering the history, the trump PAC is assuredly attempting to do just the opposite of what the name implies . . . but please, get your gold cards now! The “self-financed campaign” (and the family) of this “billionaire” need all the money you can give them (to pay back Vlad’s “associates”).








						Donald Trump's PAC wants supporters to get 'Official Trump Gold Cards,' 8 months after launching a slate of red Trump Cards
					

The new Trump Card comes in four designs, one of which features a snapshot of the former president grinning.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2022)

Seen in Arizona on the back of a nice, perfectly clean, giant diesel guzzler (that by the looks of it was just for transportation, no tow package, no racks, no diesel pump, etc) was, among other trump stickers, was a trump/ pence sticker with the name pence crossed out. Not sure if that was a hand done cross out or the stickers come that way? I’m sure one of our resident trump lovers can shed some light here. Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2022)

Ok, maybe we do need voting reform. Them damn trumpies voting more than once.








						Trump aide seeking New Hampshire House seat voted in 2 states in 2016
					

Matt Mowers cast an absentee ballot in New Hampshire’s 2016 presidential primary.




					www.politico.com


----------



## crush (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seen in Arizona on the back of a nice, perfectly clean, giant diesel guzzler (that by the looks of it was just for transportation, no tow package, no racks, no diesel pump, etc) was, among other trump stickers, was a trump/ pence sticker with the name pence crossed out. Not sure if that was a hand done cross out or the stickers come that way? I’m sure one of our resident trump lovers can shed some light here. Lol!


Are you sure it wasn't burning biodiesel?

Nah -- I'm just kidding.

Are there any t supporters left here?  I mean out loud, not the stealth supporters like Grace  who agrees he's a cad, but likes his "policies".


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Considering the history, the trump PAC is assuredly attempting to do just the opposite of what the name implies . . . but please, get your gold cards now! The “self-financed campaign” (and the family) of this “billionaire” need all the money you can give them (*to pay back Vlad’s “associates”).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right - all proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  Mabye one day soon the Bidens and Trumps will be sharing a cell.  

This guy is so embedded in people's brains...just sucks you in, never mind there is real stuff to worry about.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> That's right - all proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  Mabye one day soon the Bidens and Trumps will be sharing a cell.
> 
> This guy is so embedded in people's brains...just sucks you in, never mind there is real stuff to worry about.


No one could be happier than me if Mr micro-t would just quietly go into a retirement of lying about his golf game and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> No one could be happier than me is Mr micro-t would just quietly go into a retirement of lying about his golf game and leave the rest of us alone.


Many of us would be happy.  Unfortunately the continuous display of incomptetence from the current administration continues to paint trump as a viable and better option.  Starting to wonder whether we'll see a presidential line of succession happen inside of 2 yrs.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> Many of us would be happy.  Unfortunately the continuous display of incomptetence from the current administration continues to paint trump as a viable and better option.  Starting to wonder whether we'll see a presidential line of succession happen inside of 2 yrs.


Do you have some specific examples of incomptetence you would like to share?


----------



## crush (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have some specific examples of incomptetence you would like to share?


well...not really I guess.  Everything is hunky dory, job approval through the roof, confidence in the economy, streamlined government response, world leadership...etc.  The "big guy" is fire. 

I'm sure we can start another thread on Biden Administration homeruns.  Let's just stick to being happy we don't have to read mean tweets.


----------



## crush (Apr 5, 2022)

MAKE TWITTER GREAT AGAIN!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> well...not really I guess.  Everything is hunky dory, job approval through the roof, confidence in the economy, streamlined government response, world leadership...etc.  The "big guy" is fire.
> 
> I'm sure we can start another thread on Biden Administration homeruns.  Let's just stick to being happy we don't have to read mean tweets.


I'm not a Biden supporter beyond the fact that he beat t.  You, on the other hand, seem to have firm reasons to criticize him that you can't articulate.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> You, on the other hand, seem to have firm reasons to criticize him that you can't articulate.


You clearly know this is a silly statement.  I assume you have the intellect and temperment to understand the failings of this current adminstration.  If you think everything is going well, then we have nothing to discuss.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have some specific examples of incomptetence you would like to share?


The ‘trump’s not a choice but he is our only option’ seems to be the rightwing trump lover go to.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> You clearly know this is a silly statement.  I assume you have the intellect and temperment to understand the failings of this current adminstration.  If you think everything is going well, then we have nothing to discuss.


I can't read your mind, so you will have to explain what you mean by "trump as a viable and better option" all by yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> I can't read your mind, so you will have to explain what you mean by "trump as a viable and better option" all by yourself.


In the bubble one can’t even fathom that there may exist any other reality. You should just know! It’s like when they say “BENGHAZI!!!” “LOIS LERNER!!! IRS!!!” “TRANS!!!” . . . They know why doesn’t everyone else? JUST WATCH TUCKER!!!!!!!!


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the bubble one can’t even fathom that there may exist any other reality. You should just know! It’s like when they say “BENGHAZI!!!” “LOIS LERNER!!! IRS!!!” “TRANS!!!” . . . They know why doesn’t everyone else? JUST WATCH TUCKER!!!!!!!!


The current wingnut tactic to insult one's betters is "pedophile!"  

It even happens around here.  Have you noticed?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ‘trump’s not a choice but he is our only option’ seems to be the rightwing trump lover go to.


Ha..nope, is just your stovepiped view of the world.  I'll use your partisan terminolgy, the left wing chose Joe Tzu, now you have to deal with the reality that he's as bad as advertised and the backup is worse. Your bench isn't very deep.  Continue to demonize while continuing to horribly fail isn't a very good recipe.  It will be fun to watch the factions battle it out - on both sides really.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> I can't read your mind, so you will have to explain what you mean by "trump as a viable and better option" all by yourself.


you and your schtick.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the bubble one can’t even fathom that there may exist any other reality. You should just know! It’s like when they say “BENGHAZI!!!” “LOIS LERNER!!! IRS!!!” “TRANS!!!” . . . They know why doesn’t everyone else? JUST WATCH TUCKER!!!!!!!!


Don't you find it ironic that you talk about bubbles and another reality?  When will you figure that out?  What do any of the words in CAPS have to do with anything.  I find it quite shameful that you think so lowly of what happened in Bhengazi...as if government didn't miserably fail  and no one was held accountable for good people dying.  Happens in government all the time.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> The current wingnut tactic to insult one's betters is "pedophile!"
> 
> It even happens around here.  Have you noticed?


???


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> I can't read your mind, so you will have to explain what you mean by "trump as a viable and better option" all by yourself.


On the topic of reading minds, I can't read yours - so please enlighten me on a seminal biden moment since 2020. Tell me something that makes your chest swell with pride.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> you and your schtick.


You didn't answer the question.  Are you just being a smartass, or do you really not have any answer?


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> On the topic of reading minds, I can't read yours - so please enlighten me on a seminal biden moment since 2020. Tell me something that makes your chest swell with pride.


I already explained that my admiration for Biden started with and used to end with his defeat of t.  He's a career Democrat and has made faulty decisions in his time in Congress that still have long-lasting negative effects on our national culture.  However, his current world leadership in the Ukraine crisis has me thinking he might end up with an honorable legacy after all.

And how about that Supreme Court nomination?  Or are you on the "she's soft on pedophiles" team?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> *However, his current world leadership in the Ukraine crisis has me thinking he might end up with an honorable legacy after all.*
> 
> And how about that Supreme Court nomination?  Or are you on the "she's soft on pedophiles" team?


100% disagree, hasn't been honorable, late to the party, and leading from the rear. Slow rolling aid since last year to not upset vlad weakened our position.  

Ketanji Jackson is a competent professional who will serve her country well as a justice.  I wish she would have shown more spine when pressed about the definition of a woman. It shows that even the justices are within reach of agendas.  Her answer was dissapointing.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> 100% disagree, hasn't been honorable, late to the party, and leading from the rear. Slow rolling aid since last year to not upset vlad weakened our position.
> 
> Ketanji Jackson is a competent professional who will serve her country well as a justice.  I wish she would have shown more spine when pressed about the definition of a woman. It shows that even the justices are within reach of agendas.  Her answer was dissapointing.


That's a disgustingly partisan response.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 5, 2022)

espola said:


> That's a disgustingly partisan response.


interesting, which part is partisan?  The part about biden's wandering ukraine policy or my opinion that a sitting justice shouldn't need a biologist to identify a woman?


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> interesting, which part is partisan?  The part about biden's wandering ukraine policy or my opinion that a sitting justice shouldn't need a biologist to identify a woman?


All of it.


----------



## espola (Apr 5, 2022)

what-happened said:


> interesting, which part is partisan?  The part about biden's wandering ukraine policy or my opinion that a sitting justice shouldn't need a biologist to identify a woman?


Do you prefer this definition of a woman?  "I’m going to tell you right now what is a woman. We came from Adam’s rib. God created us with his hands. We may be the weaker sex, we are the weaker sex, but we are our partner’s, our husband’s, wife."

How about "No tallywhacker"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2022)

what-happened said:


> Don't you find it ironic that you talk about bubbles and another reality?  When will you figure that out?  What do any of the words in CAPS have to do with anything.  I find it quite shameful that you think so lowly of what happened in Bhengazi...as if government didn't miserably fail  and no one was held accountable for good people dying.  Happens in government all the time.


Did you find the politicization of Benghazi appealing? Were you ok with Ambassador Stevens going against directions by staying at the insecure facility, an action that endangered his life and those around him? Do you understand what happened there or are you running off the faux narrative?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2022)

what-happened said:


> interesting, which part is partisan?  The part about biden's wandering ukraine policy or my opinion that a sitting justice shouldn't need a biologist to identify a woman?


Tell us your definition of woman.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 8, 2022)

Mike & Wendy say hi!!!


----------



## crush (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 9, 2022)

EVERY LAST ONE!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com
				



The Lion Mr. Trump is boldly speaking for me and my friends who either got fired or were not allowed to enter a business without fully jabbed and wear mask. Thank you 45.  I'm holding on sir but it's hard, I won't lie.  Please help, Please help us!!!  My good friends had to dip into rainy day funds after the wife got fired from her 24 year teaching job for saying no to Jabs.  Hubby is retired Marine with three kids.  Times are tough when you lose $5K a month income.  Mama is sad her country and county threw them over board when hubby fought in Iraq and Afghanistan.  So sad and these people want his pals to fight in Ukraine to save Joe and Hunter and all the others doing business down there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2022)

crush said:


> EVERY LAST ONE!!!
> 
> 
> Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com
> ...


You mean you admire the pussy grabbing rapist who has paid for multiple abortions, the guy who praised Kim Jong un shortly after Otto Warmbier was tortured to death and who called Putin a genius? That guy? The guy who cheated on his pregnant wife with more than one woman? That guy?


----------



## crush (Apr 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean you admire the pussy grabbing rapist who has paid for multiple abortions, the guy who praised Kim Jong un shortly after Otto Warmbier was tortured to death and who called Putin a genius? That guy? The guy who cheated on his pregnant wife with more than one woman? That guy?


The Moral Judge Husker Du on why he hates t.  Thanks for sharing all his sins with me.  Look man, no one on this planet is getting a pass pal.  Were all guilty of crimes against each other.  Nice try.  My point is I was not jabbed and I need someone to please help me, my wife and my kids and t say's he will welcome me back.  You try being on my side for once.  You obeyed and it shows.  You remind me of this man I know who is dating one of my wife's friends.  Both our 35.  The girlfriend is looking for a ring.  He say's he's not looking to get married right now.  The girl wants a commitment.  I told her, "why buy the cow when the milk is free" and she just looked at me and then said, "I can;t hold something back like sex."  I said, "well, then you won't get what you want, a real man."  The dude is like you Husler and hates t with a passion.  I asked him why he hate t so much and he says, "because he craps girls by the ____________."  I said, "well, you take p_ _ _ _ for free and use woman without a commitment."  I also know many pals and women who have opted for the abortion.  I tell them not to feel guilty and don't do it again.  The pain people have carrying that weight in their souls of taking another life is not something to brag about.  You have been brainwashed big time Husky Bear.  I will pray for you today and Espola.  You two are something else.


----------



## crush (Apr 10, 2022)

"Joint Venture Conspiracy" is a new phrase I learned from Kash.  It's where two groups get together in a joint venture to destroy someone and ruin them because they hate them and are afriad of what they will see and find......


----------



## crush (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 12, 2022)

"I think I am the most honest human being, perhaps that God ever created." 
                                                                                                                     t

Wow, that is bold but you got a like a guy who thinks he's the most honest and he thinks God would agree.


----------



## crush (Apr 13, 2022)

*Durham probe: Judge denies Sussmann motion to dismiss case; trial to begin next month*
*The trial for former Clinton campaign lawyer Michael Sussman is set to begin on May 16*

It was worth the try.  His argument was dumb and makes himself look even more like a liar.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2022)

espola said:


>


He owes hundreds of millions to Russian interests and they know where he, and his family, live.


----------



## crush (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Mike Lee and the “Good Republicans” Were No Different Than the Crazy Kraken Lady
					

Clowns to the left of me. Clowns to the right.




					www.thebulwark.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean you admire the pussy grabbing rapist who has paid for multiple abortions, the guy who praised Kim Jong un shortly after Otto Warmbier was tortured to death and who called Putin a genius? That guy? The guy who cheated on his pregnant wife with more than one woman? That guy?


Ex presidents...?

Your indignation is seemingly one way Ratboy.
I don't recall any of this holier than thou attitude when it came to Billy Bob Clinton.
Let's look back and remember that Billy Bob was prosecuted and found guilty, fined & was disbarred.

Perhaps this will enlighten you, doubtful as that might be.
*Bill Clinton: A Reckoning*








						Bill Clinton: A Reckoning
					

Feminists saved the 42nd president of the United States in the 1990s. They were on the wrong side of history; is it finally time to make things right?




					www.theatlantic.com
				




When it comes to Bill and Don their wives are the ones who forgave them...your opinion is moot & hypocritical...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ex presidents...?
> 
> Your indignation is seemingly one way Ratboy.
> I don't recall any of this holier than thou attitude when it came to Billy Bob Clinton.
> ...


And as to the rest of my post? I notice you have no comparison for trumps love of murderous dictators? How do you think trumps praise for Kim Jong un went over with the Warmbier family and friends of Otto seeing as how he was brutally tortured to death under Kim’s directions? Where’s your indignation on that?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517288500378411010


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2022)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517288500378411010


Suckers.


----------



## crush (Apr 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Suckers.


----------



## MicPaPa (Apr 22, 2022)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517288500378411010


LOL, rich coming from a BLM fanboy.


----------



## MicPaPa (Apr 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Suckers.


Says BLM fanboy2.


----------



## MicPaPa (Apr 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And as to the rest of my post? I notice you have no comparison for trumps love of murderous dictators? How do you think trumps praise for Kim Jong un went over with the Warmbier family and friends of Otto seeing as how he was brutally tortured to death under Kim’s directions? Where’s your indignation on that?


Ah, looks like Daddy continues to live rent free in the empty receptacle attached to someone's yellow spine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And as to the rest of my post? I notice you have no comparison for trumps love of murderous dictators? How do you think trumps praise for Kim Jong un went over with the Warmbier family and friends of Otto seeing as how he was brutally tortured to death under Kim’s directions? Where’s your indignation on that?


 I certainly don't agree with or condone Trump or Clinton regarding their "sins" or their policies.
Regarding dealing with dictators and despots, the President does what has to be done to deal with them
Look at Joe Biden, as VP he took Hunter to China to make millions whilst ignoring the genocide.
Your post have removed all doubt...you should remain silent and only thought a fool.


----------



## crush (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2022)

From trump country . . .








						An Alabama corrections officer sold her home days before she disappeared with an inmate. Now investigators suspect a romantic relationship | CNN
					

Extra food in his trays. Special privileges that other inmates didn't get. These are some of new clues that support beliefs that an Alabama corrections official and a murder suspect had a romantic relationship before both disappeared, a sheriff says.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (May 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From trump country . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Husker Du, I hope all is well.  Can you please ask Espola what his thoughts are on the big night t had in Ohio.


----------



## crush (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2022)

Trump withheld nearly $400 million in military assistance to Ukraine.


----------



## what-happened (May 9, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump withheld nearly $400 million in military assistance to Ukraine.


really?  just wondering if the aid was eventually delivered?  I guess being decisive only after being suprised at how bad the russians are at war is better than nothing.  biden and team stepping up on the low rung is better than nothing I guess.  day 75 into a 3 day war and we are somewhat getting serious?


----------



## crush (May 9, 2022)

what-happened said:


> really?  just wondering if the aid was eventually delivered?  I guess being decisive only after being suprised at how bad the russians are at war is better than nothing.  biden and team stepping up on the low rung is better than nothing I guess.  day 75 into a 3 day war and we are somewhat getting serious?


I think it's time I join Grace T and start lurking again.  I was hoping we would all take a stand against cheating.  Fat chance!!!  These people are sick. Say hi to Espola and Busker Bu for me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2022)

what-happened said:


> really?  just wondering if the aid was eventually delivered?  I guess being decisive only after being suprised at how bad the russians are at war is better than nothing.  biden and team stepping up on the low rung is better than nothing I guess.  day 75 into a 3 day war and we are somewhat getting serious?


Recognizing a problem is the first step.
Not repeating that action is the second.


----------



## what-happened (May 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Recognizing a problem is the first step.
> Not repeating that action is the second.


how very corporate of you....and selective,  now ID the other problems being ignored.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Recognizing a problem is the first step.
> Not repeating that action is the second.


Weapons were asked for before the Russian invasion.
Uncle Joe sure took his sweet ass time getting heavy weapons to Ukraine & finally acquiesced to old MIGS and helicopters...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13531


----------



## crush (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13545


6 years of crying, lying and spying most have taken a toll on your soul Husker Du.  HRC attorney has to hand over the goods.  Seriously, 6 years and this is the meme you come up with?  Most of my honest lib & D pals are now 100% for "We The People" and not for any party and see the error of their party and they will not fall for the lies anymore, especially when kids are involved.  My Rhino pals are also pissed off and are now for "We The people."  I see a big light at end of tunnel.  I gots to say that your side did quite number on our country and almost pulled it off.  Karma and Custom Millstones are making it's way to those who refuse to capitulate and continue to harm others, especially the woman, the kids and the elderly.  Like I said for years on the forum, we will ALL need Mulligans.  I already took mine.  I got a head start.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2022)

Hunter Biden's laptop is apparently very complex....


----------



## Multi Sport (May 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13545




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527621751336841217


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527621751336841217


She lied with the Bush Administration to help us go to war in Iraq over WMDs and Afghanistan.  I was a fool because I was fooled by the Bush crew ,Gen. Pal and Nicolle.  I was for the war in Iraq and now that I know what I know, I feel horrible and will think twice and even three times before we send anyone's kid off to a foreign country to die.  I was brainwashed and hypnotized by the Tel A Vision and boy was I.  I watched my son climb a mountain and enjoy the freedom of the great out doors.  I can't imagine being a parent and having lost a son over in Iraq or having a child with no limbs to care for.  War sucks and I will forever keep my mouth shut about being gun ho for war.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

*t playing golf with the Navy Seals.  *


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2022)

crush said:


> *t playing golf with the Navy Seals.  *
> 
> View attachment 13598


Those racist bastards


----------



## crush (May 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Those racist bastards


I like the dogs in the photo.  Those dogs are tough


----------



## crush (May 21, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 22, 2022)

*Get ready for the biggest marketing "Drip" campaign ever in the history of this great country. The MEGA King reigns supreme in so many heads now. TDS is real and I saw it last night after some folks got wasted and made fools of themselves.  t chose right and the others chose to cheat, spy and lie.  It happens to a lot of people on the planet because we want money so bad we can taste it and so many want to be the stars.  Bought, bribed and blackmailed is no way to live   Many sold their souls to become rich & famous. Others like t did not sell their soul to become rich because they inherited their wealth from Papa instead.  T got $200,000,000 to go play Monopoly in New York, Florida and California.  He almost lost all his money ((BK)) and when he needed some help, most of his so-called friends were not there to help him out and were not loyal and left him high and dry.  He remembers and he will this time around.
Other humans like like me were almost killed before birth and then dumped into Foster Care with the hope of getting adopted before you turn 10.  At 18, your kicked to the curb and asked to fin for yourself.  Lot's of the homeless in LA are from the Foster Care housing.  I firmly believe it is by chance & luck what family your born into and it's your job to make the most out of every opportunity and not place all the blame on others.  It's not how you start the race, it's how you finish.  I am fired up today!!!  Personal responsibility is of the utmost importance in these trying times that were all going to face.  My best rich pal is down big time and he pulled all his money out of risky stocks.  He already took a big bath and now he's done.  *


----------



## crush (May 23, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 23, 2022)

From t: Dr. Deborah Birx, while working as a top health official in government, lost all credibility when she told people, in the strongest of terms, NOT TO TRAVEL DURING A MAJOR HOLIDAY because of the China Virus. She then traveled a very long distance to be with a large number of people within her family. What she did was so shameful and egregious that *her own family actually turned her in.* So cool! How much did they hate her? She had few dresses, many scarves, and no “class.” I said, You’re Fired!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

“This is Jim Crow in the 21st Century. It must end. We have a moral and constitutional obligation to act,” _President Joe Biden May 2021_
Where is the voter suppression that the left was pontificating about? The beat goes on...

(Atlanta) – As the second week of early voting for Georgia’s 2022 primary election continues, Georgia voters are turning out in record numbers across the state. Through Tuesday, May 10th, over 250,000 people have early voted in Georgia—a 239% increase from the same point in the early voting period in the 2018 primary election and a 160% increase in the same point in the early voting period in the 2020 primary election. Georgia has had record early voting turnout since the first day of early voting this year, surging to nearly three times the number on the first day of primary voting in 2018 and double that of 2020, and has continued on that path since. 





						Record Early Voting Turnout Continues | Georgia Secretary of State
					

As the second week of early voting for Georgia’s 2022 primary election continues, Georgia voters are turning out in record numbers across the state.




					sos.ga.gov


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2022)




----------



## watfly (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13637


Is that the 2016 or the 2020 version of the shirt?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2022)

Former White House counselor Kellyanne Conway reportedly acknowledges in her new book that former President Trump lost the 2020 election, saying that his team “simply failed to get the job done.”








						Kellyanne Conway in new book acknowledges Trump 2020 loss
					

Former White House counselor Kellyanne Conway reportedly acknowledges in her new book that former President Trump lost the 2020 election, saying that his team “simply failed to get the j…




					thehill.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> Is that the 2016 or the 2020 version of the shirt?


Oh good one! Wow you are a regular Dennis Miller! Lol! “I know you are but what am I?” Never gets old!


----------



## watfly (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh good one! Wow you are a regular Dennis Miller! Lol! “I know you are but what am I?” Never gets old!


BTW, what ever happened to Dennis Miller?  He seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> BTW, what ever happened to Dennis Miller?  He seems to have disappeared.


Exactly


----------



## watfly (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly


Kathy Griffin more your speed?


----------



## Brav520 (May 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> Is that the 2016 or the 2020 version of the shirt?


this one touched a nerve 

solid post


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh good one! Wow you are a regular Dennis Miller! Lol! “I know you are but what am I?” Never gets old!


From the guy who post what about Trump when the subject is Biden. 

I know.. your working on your new found stupidity.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly










*36 % approval rating for Biden.

Suspect every move/comment he makes !*


----------



## thirteenknots (May 24, 2022)

*12.4 % approval rating for Harris.

Suspect every crisis she comments on ! 

Example: Juteux " Juicy " Smolette and the Anti Lynching Law.*


----------



## crush (May 25, 2022)

t's score card so far this year with his endorsement:  100 win and just 6 loses and two runoffs.  Of the 6 loses, most were impossiple to win because.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former White House counselor Kellyanne Conway reportedly acknowledges in her new book that former President Trump lost the 2020 election, saying that his team “simply failed to get the job done.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BFD...point being?


----------



## thirteenknots (May 25, 2022)

crush said:


> t's score card so far this year with his endorsement:  100 win and just 6 loses and two runoffs.  Of the 6 loses, most were impossiple to win because.



The Democrats/Stacy Abrams flooded the Republican vote for 
dirtbag Kemp.

He stupidly thinks the Dominion vote will go his way
on Nov 8, 2022. 
Fat chance ( Pun intended ) they vote for him twice.


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2022)

Lol! Resentment politics. We would all be better off if they just ignored his phony financials and let him bankrupt the Bills!








						ESPN’s Stephen A. Smith says Trump ran for president to ‘get them all back’ after failed Bills bid
					

ESPN’s Stephen A. Smith said Thursday on the network that former President Trump called him during his bid to buy the NFL’s Buffalo Bills in 2014 and threatened to run for president if he did…




					thehill.com


----------



## crush (May 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! Resentment politics. We would all be better off if they just ignored his phony financials and let him bankrupt the Bills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TDS Hotline: 800.TDS.HELP.  Seek help Husker quickly and take Espola with you.


----------



## crush (May 28, 2022)

"We spent Trillions in Iraq and trillions in Afghanistan.  We got nothing."   t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2022)

"'Beijing Biden' was a foolish attack line. It lacked the Trumpy one-two punch and resonance of 'Crooked Hillary,' which was easy to discern, and people felt actually affected them.
The veteran pollster in her book further reiterated that Trump's reelection effort lacked the "outsider candidate" mentality of the 2016 campaign and was reminiscent of former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's presidential candidacy that year.








						Kellyanne Conway says the 2020 Trump campaign's China-centric 'Beijing Biden' attacks were 'foolish'
					

"It lacked the Trumpy one-two punch and resonance of 'Crooked Hillary,' which was easy to discern," she said of the GOP's "Beijing Biden" moniker.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (May 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "'Beijing Biden' was a foolish attack line. It lacked the Trumpy one-two punch and resonance of 'Crooked Hillary,' which was easy to discern, and people felt actually affected them.
> The veteran pollster in her book further reiterated that Trump's reelection effort lacked the "outsider candidate" mentality of the 2016 campaign and was reminiscent of former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's presidential candidacy that year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2022)

*Barr says Durham uncovered 'seditious' activity*
Daniel Chaitin - 4h ago


Former Attorney General William Barr said he believes special counsel John Durham is uncovering "seditious" activity.

The trial of Democratic cybersecurity lawyer Michael Sussmann has shown how Hillary Clinton's 2016 campaign and its allies spread theories tying rival Donald Trump to Russia in the final months of the election, providing evidence for those who have long argued there was a so-called Russiagate plot to undermine Trump's candidacy and later his presidency.

more to read:
Barr says Durham uncovered 'seditious' activity | Washington Examiner


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Barr says Durham uncovered 'seditious' activity*
> Daniel Chaitin - 4h ago
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.









						Ex-Clinton campaign lawyer Sussmann not guilty in Trump-Russia trial
					

Prosecutors unsuccessfully sought to prove that Sussmann deliberately lied to then-FBI general counsel James Baker by claiming not to be acting on behalf of the Clinton campaign and an Internet exe…




					nypost.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

You probably feel the same about Trump - Russia ties that were investigated for two years & never proven...


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You probably feel the same about Trump - Russia ties that were investigated for two years & never proven...


Your weakness was quoting anything from Barr --









						The Obstruction Case Against Trump that Barr Tried to Hide
					

Even with redactions, Mueller’s report is clear Trump undermined the Russia investigation.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Your weakness was quoting anything from Barr --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why's that Magoo?
Barr is not to be trusted yet you believe Hunter Biden?
That's just plan stupid...


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why's that Magoo?
> Barr is not to be trusted yet you believe Hunter Biden?
> That's just plan stupid...


When have I said that I believe Hunter Biden, and on what topic?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> When have I said that I believe Hunter Biden, and on what topic?


You tell us Brandon er ahhh Magoo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> When have I said that I believe Hunter Biden, and on what topic?


Never trust an addict too much.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You tell us Brandon er ahhh Magoo...


Looks like you got nothing, which proves again that you are nothing but a cheapshot liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Looks like you got nothing, which proves again that you are nothing but a cheapshot liar.


No, it just proves again you're a lazy blow hard... 
You continually question what Hunters lap top says as if there's nothing to the lap top...
Then proclaim if a pipe in Hunters mouth was crack he would't be sleeping...
What a fucking joke you are...


----------



## espola (May 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, it just proves again you're a lazy blow hard...
> You continually question what Hunters lap top says as if there's nothing to the lap top...
> Then proclaim if a pipe in Hunters mouth was crack he would't be sleeping...
> What a fucking joke you are...


Was that picture on the laptop?


----------



## crush (May 31, 2022)

TAINTED JURY!!! OUR LEGAL SYSTEM IS A JOKE!!!
					

TURLEY: “I mean, he is facing a jury that has three Clinton donors, an AOC donor, and a woman whose daughter is on the same sports team with Sussmann’s daughter. With the exception of randomly selecti




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Was that picture on the laptop?


Why would you believe me Magoo?
Research it...


----------



## crush (Jun 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why would you believe me Magoo?
> Research it...


It's called, "The Lap Top From Hell."  Whatever the "hell" Hunter was up to, it's on the lap top.  Jeffrey has everything on video.  NSA has it all.  t caught them all.  Military is the only option.  I told Grace and she tought I was claling for some coup.  No, we need a Military Court system to deal with all this. Our system is corrupt and with that, no justice that is equal under the law.  Pay to play Justice System.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13742




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532159557677600774


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2022)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532159557677600774


I’m quite sure you’d get the same response from the right in here if you asked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2022)

Nothing last forever yet lunacy breeds lunacy 








						Drama is brewing in the MAGAverse as pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood goes after MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell and QAnon John
					

Wood took to his official Telegram channel to lambast Lindell and major QAnon influencer John Sabal, questioning their patriotism.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing last forever yet lunacy breeds lunacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's be honest, you got some nuts are your side as well.  The far right is gnarly group.  I have no idea who is a good guy or a bad guy.  I do know that we ALL need forgiveness and a second chance, unless you hurt kids.  The kids always seem to be the one's being used.  The TRUTH will tell us WHO was honest and who was a big fake.


----------



## crush (Jun 3, 2022)

Pick up a copy of a wonderful children's book while coplies last.  I can see Grandpa Espola reading to his grand kiddos the TRUTH of the Hoax.  Kash the Wizard is awesome


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

I am wondering if the decision to arrest Peter Navarro in the most public way possible was intentional, or if the FBI just happened to run him down at the airport.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> I am wondering if the decision to arrest Peter Navarro in the most public way possible was intentional, or if the FBI just happened to run him down at the airport.


Just happened to run him down at the airport....? That's rich.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> I am wondering if the decision to arrest Peter Navarro in the most public way possible was intentional, or if the FBI just happened to run him down at the airport.


Devin said usually they call and say, "hey, we got you in contempt. Get your ass down here and we will arrest you in private."  Instead, they waited and they rushed him at the airport, guns drawn and handcuffed him and took him away."  This is just the beginning of a major offensive of the war. The Patriots and the Globalist or Good vs Evil.  Prepare ye for battle.  Listen to one of my most fav songs.  I know you many of you gave up your arms for Jab and to keep your job, I did not.  Now they want your guns.  The battle for good vs evil is now upon us.  I naver gave up my arms.  God is good, remember that


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just happened to run him down at the airport....? That's rich.


I was wondering if his ID presentation at the airport security gate triggered an alert somewhere in an FBI office.


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> I was wondering if his ID presentation at the airport security gate triggered an alert somewhere in an FBI office.


Nope, wrong again.  Look what you believe in Grandpa.  We all see it and I was hoping you would capitulate before it's too late.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

Isaac Asimov was a perverted dirt bag when it came to his treatment of women 
Not surprising Ratboy is a fan  "My ignorance is just as good as your knowledge" fits Daffy like a glove.









						What to Make of Isaac Asimov, Sci-Fi Giant and Dirty Old Man?
					

The Sensuous Dirty Old Man (1971) is credited to “Dr. A”… but “the secret is out,” admits a paperback edition, naming the author as Isaac Asimov, “undoubtedly the best writer in America” per …




					lithub.com


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isaac Asimov was a perverted dirt bag when it came to his treatment of women
> Not surprising Ratboy is a fan  "My ignorance is just as good as your knowledge" fits Daffy like a glove.
> 
> 
> ...


“if they say ‘no,’ it will be ‘no.’


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> “if they say ‘no,’ it will be ‘no.’


Edit much Magoo....

“I have no doubt I could give a stimulating talk that would stiffen the manly fiber of everyone in the audience,” Asimov responded. However, permission would need to be sought from those being pinched, and “if they say ‘no,’ it will be ‘no.’ Of course, I could be persuaded to do so on very short notice; even after the convention began, if the posteriors in question were of particularly compelling interest.”


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Edit much Magoo....
> 
> “I have no doubt I could give a stimulating talk that would stiffen the manly fiber of everyone in the audience,” Asimov responded. However, permission would need to be sought from those being pinched, and “if they say ‘no,’ it will be ‘no.’ Of course, I could be persuaded to do so on very short notice; even after the convention began, if the posteriors in question were of particularly compelling interest.”


Has the meaning changed?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Has the meaning changed?


No,the guys a fucking pig....


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No,the guys a fucking pig....


Does that mean that you reject his statement on anti-intellectualism?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Does that mean that you reject his statement on anti-intellectualism?


My thoughts are clear regarding pigs, I'm sure his "stimulating talk... would stiffen your manly fiber"...


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> My thoughts are clear regarding pigs, I'm sure his "stimulating talk... would stiffen your manly fiber"...


It looks like you are evading my question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> It looks like you are evading my question.


I've already stated that I'm not chasing down the rabbit hole...


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've already stated that I'm not chasing down the rabbit hole...


It's a direct question that can be answered with a single word.  Why the evasion?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> It's a direct question that can be answered with a single word.  Why the evasion?


Why the question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2022)

"The Un select Committee didn't spend one minute studying the reason that people went to Washington, D.C., in massive numbers, far greater than the Fake News Media is willing to report, or that the Unselects are willing to even mention, because January 6th was not simply a protest, it represented the greatest movement in the history of our Country to Make America Great Again,"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2022)

West Coast Rittenhouse . . . well at least we know who this guy would vote for bigly!








						21-year-old charged with impersonating deputy in Fallbrook
					

A 21-year-old man was arrested for impersonating a deputy in North County early Monday morning.




					www.10news.com


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> West Coast Rittenhouse . . . well at least we know who this guy would vote for bigly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"an acquaintance riding with the suspect was determined to have no involvement."  I wonder what that's about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2022)

Analysis: The 22 wildest lines from Donald Trump's 12(!)-page statement on the January 6 committee
					

In response to the second public hearing of the January 6 committee, former President Donald Trump released a 12-page statement -- yes, 12 full pages! -- seeking to rebut the charges leveled against him.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

You can’t make this stuff up! And they will pay








						Donald Trump Jr. calls on Trump supporters to sign his father's birthday card — and pay for the privilege
					

The former president's other fundraising efforts include touting a "Great MAGA King Status" title to donors and a chance to win a dinner with him.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can’t make this stuff up! And they will pay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grift is always on.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can’t make this stuff up! And they will pay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid $500 to receive MAGA King standing and all you dumb mother f’ing trolls do is try to slow this down. Ain’t gonna work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> I paid $500 to receive MAGA King standing and all you dumb mother f’ing trolls do is try to slow this down. Ain’t gonna work.


You getting the tattoo?


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13944


It’s been obvious to most what he’s doing, fleecing his flock.


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

It occurred to me that if t had just quietly accepted the 2020 election results and simply vowed to continue his struggle for MAGA, he would be the uncontestable leading candidate for the Republican nomination in 2024 by now.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> It occurred to me that if t had just quietly accepted the 2020 election results and simply vowed to continue his struggle for MAGA, he would be the uncontestable leading candidate for the Republican nomination in 2024 by now.


Have you heard of Devolution? Go study up on it and then let's chat about who the real Boss is and who the fake boss is.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14099


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

Ultra MAGA King!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14099


In the psych ward so he can be with his people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the psych ward so he can be with his people.


----------



## crush (Jul 2, 2022)

*From the 45.  *
12 WINS & ZERO LOSSES THIS WEEK (Mary Miller won against all odds), 33 & 0 in Texas, 132 & 7 this cycle - there has never been anything like “our” Endorsement - and the Fake News New York Times writes that I may announce an early Presidential run because I haven’t done well with my Endorsements. Actually, doing better than ever, breaking all records. We are dealing with very sick, bad people in the Fake News Media


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

From Mary Trump --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> From Mary Trump --
> 
> View attachment 14160


It’s been right there out in the open for all to see. It’s been well documented. Bald face lies, projection and ridiculous hyperbole spreading hate and division . . . “But!”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s been right there out in the open for all to see. It’s been well documented. Bald face lies, projection and ridiculous hyperbole spreading hate and division . . . “But!”


That's a pretty good description of Washington DC.....especially the party in power....


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

Trump just told his Vegas group that drug dealers should get the death penalty.  Thoughts?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

I told you all this was one big sting operation years ago. Do you see now?


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

We Are With You (WRWY) - We Got UR 6
					

Download our debut single "We Are With You (WRWY)" FREE here: https://www.nubzilla.com/wegotur6 Like the song and the video? Want to help us make more or just show us some love? You can contribute to




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

I am very saddened to inform all of those that loved her, of which there are many, that Ivana Trump has passed away at her home in New York City. She was a wonderful, beautiful, and amazing woman, who led a great and inspirational life. Her pride and joy were her three children, Donald Jr., Ivanka, and Eric. She was so proud of them, as we were all so proud of her. Rest In Peace, Ivana!," Trump said.


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

RIP Ivana. She coined the phrase, "The Donald." 









						BEST PIZZA HUT AD EVER!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

One get's a fist and one get's the King's sword!


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2022)

Under oath, t would crumple faster than Alex Jones.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Under oath, t would crumple faster than Alex Jones.


Isn’t there footage of him giving some kind of sworn statement pre-maga, where he comes off like a small child trying to remember his lies and being extra careful with his wording?


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2022)

This is obviously a hoax --- right?


----------



## fourteenknots (Aug 8, 2022)

You liberal do-gooders ! 

First you try to claim Trump flushed his notes into a toilet. Any proof ? Besides photos of notes with Trump’s handwriting literally inside a toilet bowl ?  I didn’t think so. 

Next you spoiled draft dodgers will accuse Trump of demanding loyalty from his generals much as FDR and Churchill did of their generals during WWII !  You people make me sick.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2022)

Who said these? (answers in espola's neighborhood)

'lack of judgment and disregard for protecting our nation's secrets.'

"elected officials should be held accountable for criminal conduct, no matter how high their position."

"When you're attacking the FBI agents because you're under criminal investigation, you're losing"


----------



## crush (Aug 9, 2022)

Karma is coming hard!!!


----------



## crush (Aug 9, 2022)

Chet the Cheater, Larry the Liar and Sam who Spies are in big doo doo. They grabbed 17 boxes after locking out t's lawyers and took them back to HQs. Also, a few of them went into his wife's wardrobe area to sniff things out. Seriously, this is how the psychopaths play games. No itemized nothing. I can't wait until we find out what they found in those boxes. These people are very sick and have done very wrong things that some know their is no light at the end for them and this is what panicked people do and some have done pure evil. God wins baby!!!

*FBI would not let Trump attorneys in rooms as agents raided Mar-a-Lago, warrant focused on NARA: source*


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2022)

“You see the mob takes the Fifth,” Trump said in a speech. “If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”


----------



## crush (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 10, 2022)

“I once asked, ‘If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?’ Now I know the answer to that question,” Trump said on Truth Social after meeting with New York Attorney General Letitia James.

*“When your family, your company, and all the people in your orbit have become the targets of an unfounded, politically motivated Witch Hunt supported by lawyers, prosecutors, and the Fake News Media, you have no choice,” he added.*

The Fifth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution says in part that no person *“shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself.”*

These people are sick. I will be leaving soon and will come back when I feel like it.


----------



## crush (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2022)

The news today says that the FBI raid in Maralago was based on intelligence from a trusted human source, and timed to take place while t was out of town.  

A friend of mine worked at a big defense contractor in the San Diego area.  The FBI showed up with a warrant that specified a certain drawer in a certain file cabinet in a certain building on their site.  He assumed that it was a last-day revenge act by a fired employee who put all the evidence in one place and then told the FBI where to find it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2022)

espola said:


> The news today says that the FBI raid in Maralago was based on intelligence from a trusted human source, and timed to take place while t was out of town.
> 
> A friend of mine worked at a big defense contractor in the San Diego area.  The FBI showed up with a warrant that specified a certain drawer in a certain file cabinet in a certain building on their site.  He assumed that it was a last-day revenge act by a fired employee who put all the evidence in one place and then told the FBI where to find it.


It wasn’t a “raid”, that is trumpist terminology for political purposes. It was a court authorized warrant for search and seizure of very specific items in specific locations. Live by the sword . . .


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It wasn’t a “raid”, that is trumpist terminology for political purposes. It was a court authorized warrant for search and seizure of very specific items in specific locations. Live by the sword . . .


T was paying a game of chicken with the DOJ and Archives.  His lawyers admitted there was more after the Archives had obtained a carload of document boxes from Maralago, but they refused to give them up.  FBI has a bigger hammer.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 10, 2022)

That story also says Garland had no prior knowledge of the raid , that seems hard to believe


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Brav520 (Aug 10, 2022)

NY times in a headline called it a raid


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## fourteenknots (Aug 10, 2022)

What a joke. This out of control FBI, led by a lifelong Dem with ties to Jeffrey Epstein and Jeffrey Dahmer, no less. What does the Warrant say?  No one knows, because the FBI won’t comment.  Anyone else know what the warrant said?  Absolutely not.  It’s just impossible for the public to ever know.  Shame !

And the documents taken?  A complete mystery to everyone except the FBI.  Can you imagine such a thing ?  Taking documents.

If only Donald Trump could learn what the warrant specified and what the FBI seized under the warrant. 

But alas, Trump doesn’t know, and so we are left with questions and no answers. 

If only Trump were to know, which he obviously doesn’t know, or he would of course have told us. Right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2022)

The “I plead the 5th” tour has begun! The plea for contributions to continue!


----------



## crush (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## fourteenknots (Aug 11, 2022)

So now we know what the feds have been hiding. There is a rat in Maralogo who fingered Trump. Typical.  Reminds me of Jimmy the Weasel, or Sammy the Bull.  Whose side are they on ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> So now we know what the feds have been hiding. There is a rat in Maralogo who fingered Trump. Typical.  Reminds me of Jimmy the Weasel, or Sammy the Bull.  Whose side are they on ?


*Fuhgedaboudit!*


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The “I plead the 5th” tour has begun! The plea for contributions to continue!


Trump took notes from Lois Lerner...
And the Constitution.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2022)

No one who says “nucular” admitted beyond this point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 12, 2022)

*We know WHO the 24%ters are on the forum, right? Ripcord is being pulled for ALL to see. Buckle up Buttercups.....lol! Also, to ALL fence sitters. It's time to get off your fence and pick a team. I'm going with the 75%ters and that number is only growing. We are all about to be blown away. They say by the time the Truth hits the fan, the people will take a stand *


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14569


When Ford gave Nixon that Pardon he should have been impeached.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2022)

espola said:


> When Ford gave Nixon that Pazrdon he should have been impeached.


*The Nixon pardon in constitutional retrospect*
September 8, 2021 by NCC Staff

President Gerald Ford’s pardon of Richard Nixon on this day in 1974 generated a national controversy, but in recent years, some of the pardon’s biggest critics have changed their tunes on the unprecedented move. 

Watergate reporters Carl Bernstein and Bob Woodward had vehemently opposed the pardon after Ford went on national television on September 8, 1974, to announce it. But in recent years, the former _Washington Post_ journalists have approved of Ford’s move to absolve Nixon of any criminal charges related to the Watergate break-in and its cover-up.

In a July 2014 panel hosted by the _Post_, Woodward called the pardon “an act of courage.” He had talked with Ford decades after the pardon and said the former President made a “very compelling argument” for his actions based on national security and economic needs.

Watergate reporters Carl Bernstein and Bob Woodward had vehemently opposed the pardon after Ford went on national television on September 8, 1974, to announce it. But in recent years, the former _Washington Post_ journalists have approved of Ford’s move to absolve Nixon of any criminal charges related to the Watergate break-in and its cover-up.

In a July 2014 panel hosted by the _Post_, Woodward called the pardon “an act of courage.” He had talked with Ford decades after the pardon and said the former President made a “very compelling argument” for his actions based on national security and economic needs.

The late Senator Ted Kennedy said in 2001 that while he initially opposed the pardon, he had come to accept it as the best move for the country. And Richard Ben-Veniste, a former Watergate prosecutor and a Democrat, wrote about the pardon shortly after Ford’s passing in 2006.

“Did Ford make the right decision in pardoning his predecessor? The answer to that question is more nuanced than either the howls of outrage that greeted the pardon three decades ago or the general acceptance with which it is viewed now,” Ben-Veniste said in a commentary for the _Post_.

“The decision to pardon Nixon was a political judgment properly within the bounds of Ford's constitutional authority,” he argued. “Jerry Ford acted in accord with what he sincerely felt were the best interests of the country; that there was no secret quid pro quo with Nixon for a pardon in return for resignation; and that Ford, a compassionate man, was moved by the palpable suffering of a man who had lost so much.”

entire article:





						The Nixon pardon in constitutional retrospect | Constitution Center
					

President Gerald Ford’s pardon of Richard Nixon on this day in 1974 generated a national controversy, but in recent years, some of the pardon’s biggest critics have changed their tunes on the unprecedented move.



					constitutioncenter.org


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The Nixon pardon in constitutional retrospect*
> September 8, 2021 by NCC Staff
> 
> President Gerald Ford’s pardon of Richard Nixon on this day in 1974 generated a national controversy, but in recent years, some of the pardon’s biggest critics have changed their tunes on the unprecedented move.
> ...


Because of Ford's action, Nixon kept his pension and his SS detail, and funding was later obtained to construct the Nixon library.  It also opened the door to the abuses of pardons we have seen from every succeeding President as they near the end of their time in office, including the proposal by t to pardon himself.

Ford acted in the best interests of the Republican Party, not the USA,


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Because of Ford's action, Nixon kept his pension and his SS detail, and funding was later obtained to construct the Nixon library.  It also opened the door to the abuses of pardons we have seen from every succeeding President as they near the end of their time in office, including the proposal by t to pardon himself.
> 
> Ford acted in the best interests of the Republican Party, not the USA,


Well thanks for your opinion Magoo. Carter would disagree with best interest of the Republican party nonsense.
President Gerald Ford carried in his wallet, a citation to a case called _US v. Burdick_, which said acceptance of a pardon is an admission of guilt. And that was tremendously important to him. He believed that in accepting a pardon President Nixon had admitted to his guilt.
But there are much more learned folks who investigated and studied Watergate and Nixon, who disagree with you.
Worrying about a President granting himself a pardon is akin to worrying that the sky is falling...


Although some pardons are controversial, executive grants of clemency are not rare in American history. In fact, most clemency cases are “all but anonymous.”10
According to Department of Justice statistics, the total number of executive clemency actions from 1900 to 2017 is 22,485. In recent decades, the number of issued clemency grants have declined as well as the percentage of granted petitions.11 From the beginning of Ronald Reagan’s administration (1981) to the conclusion of Barack Obama’s presidency (2017), there have been 3,069 acts of executive clemency. There is also considerable variation amongst presidents. Since the mid-twentieth century, Barack Obama issued the most pardons and commutations (1,927) for two-term presidents. In comparison, George W. Bush issued the fewest number of clemency actions (200) for a two-term president.12








						The History of the Pardon Power
					

Article II, Section 2 of the United States Constitution states that the President has the authority to “grant Reprieves...




					www.whitehousehistory.org
				





An interesting discussion :





						Can the President Pardon Himself? - Podcast | Constitution Center
					

Podcast for Can the President Pardon Himself? from the National Constitution Center



					constitutioncenter.org


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2022)

What the court released --






						Document Viewer : NPR
					






					apps.npr.org


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The Nixon pardon in constitutional retrospect*
> September 8, 2021 by NCC Staff
> 
> President Gerald Ford’s pardon of Richard Nixon on this day in 1974 generated a national controversy, but in recent years, some of the pardon’s biggest critics have changed their tunes on the unprecedented move.
> ...


There you go LE posting some facts for the boys to try and process. As we can all see..it was a bit much for @Hüsker Dü and he chose to sit this one out. Probably for the best...


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Because of Ford's action, Nixon kept his pension and his SS detail, and funding was later obtained to construct the Nixon library.  It also opened the door to the abuses of pardons we have seen from every succeeding President as they near the end of their time in office, including the proposal by t to pardon himself.
> 
> Ford acted in the best interests of the Republican Party, not the USA,


And here we see Trump living rent-free in your head still. You state that there was an abuse of pardons from every succeeding POTUS, yet only single out Trump. After reading Obama had more than W...you got a leg kicked out from under you and went off on a tangent instead. Can you see my shocked face right now? Or should I add an emoji for dramatic effect?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Evolution --

"There are no government documents here"

"OK, we found these, but there are no other documents here"

"OK, there are more documents here, but we have them locked up in the basement"

"Somebody  must have planted those documents there"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Evolution --
> 
> "There are no government documents here"
> 
> ...


Magoo's wet dream....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Evolution --
> 
> "There are no government documents here"
> 
> ...


Idiots folly.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2022)

If t tries to flee, where will he go?

Russia?

North Korea?

Saudi Arabia?


----------



## crush (Aug 14, 2022)

Let me help everyone out. If you spied, cheated and lied as a Dem or Repub, then your all on the same team, the Bad Team. If you stand up for being Honest, Open and Transparent, then your on the Good Team. The (D) or (R) means nothing. Don't let these liars confuse you. If you spy, lie and cheat, you're in big doo doo. Karma will 100% deal with you.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 14, 2022)

I think some psychopaths should not do meme because they suck at it!!


----------



## crush (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 14, 2022)

"The RAID was Politics, the Midterm Elections, and 2024. It’s another form of Election CHEATING - That’s all the Radical Left Democrats know what to do. They use the FBI & DOJ to try and dirty up their opponents, but the people of our Country are wise to them like never before. Be careful what you wish for!" t


----------



## crush (Aug 14, 2022)

Trump would like some of his boxes returned ASAP. 

"Oh great! It has just been learned that the FBI, in its now famous raid of Mar-a-Lago, took boxes of privileged “attorney-client” material, and also “executive” privileged material, which they knowingly should not have taken. By copy of this TRUTH, I respectfully request that these documents be immediately returned to the location from which they were taken. Thank you!" t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14595


I think t has been acting more like Mussolini than like the Rosenbergs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2022)

espola said:


> I think t has been acting more like Mussolini than like the Rosenbergs.


T is uniquely t, a smattering of things. Even the world’s biggest villains have had admirers. Personality’s like the donalds have come to power before in third world countries and places in extreme crisis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> T is uniquely t, a smattering of things. Even the world’s biggest villains have had admirers. Personality’s like the donalds have come to power before in third world countries and places in extreme crisis.


Speaking of a smattering of things.


----------



## crush (Aug 15, 2022)

*Peter Strzok defends FBI after Trump Mar-a-Lago raid: 'Trust what the FBI is doing'*

"Absolutely the American public should trust what the FBI is doing," Strzok said on MSNBC's "Morning Joe" Monday. *"It’s not that the FBI is targeting any one side or the other*. What you see is the FBI going out on a day-in, day-out basis objectively investigating allegations of law."  Peter

What a crock of nonsense!!!


----------



## fourteenknots (Aug 15, 2022)

You dumb mudderfukkers !  The FBI is as corrupt as the lib dems. Starting with that life long lib dem Wray. Whoever nominated him to be director oughta be locked up. And every senator that voted to confirm him oughta resign.


----------



## crush (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2022)

espola said:


> If t tries to flee, where will he go?
> 
> Russia?
> 
> ...


If the FBI really has all his passports, about the only places he could go are Mexico or Canada.  I'm guessing Mexico because he never finished that wall.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 16, 2022)

Lincoln Project , of course


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2022)

Truth Social and its parent company are losing money so fast that their accountants cannot keep up, so they have delayed filing their latest tax report.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Truth Social and its parent company are losing money so fast that their accountants cannot keep up, so they have delayed filing their latest tax report.


Hopefully DOJ is looking into this....


----------



## crush (Aug 17, 2022)

TS is not for the faint of heart let me tell you. Evangelicals are ruthless. Military folks are pissed off and rightfully so. People are looking for the Truth, but man, the Truth is being pulled from one direction to another. It's really hard when folks think they have the Truth on their side and it's only half of the Truth. I took a break. One of Lin Woods Patriots came after me hard and then I had a Satan worshiper try and follower me. Dude told me I was special and an honor to have met me. Creepy stuff.


----------



## crush (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Aug 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Truth Social and its parent company are losing money so fast that their accountants cannot keep up, so they have delayed filing their latest tax report.


Link? Just looking for some "truth" and not just hearsay....
I'll wait...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Link? Just looking for some "truth" and not just hearsay....
> I'll wait...


Here’s one, no ads no revenue. Little over half a million users.








						With no ad revenue, Truth Social parent sees losses for "the foreseeable future"
					

Trump's messages will get a six-hour exclusive window on the money-losing social media platform.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

McConnell makes grim prediction about Republicans in Senate races, references 'candidate quality'
					

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell says he thinks Republicans have a better chance of flipping the House than the Senate, as midterms approach and Senate races in Ohio and Pennsylvania tighten.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## pewpew (Aug 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here’s one, no ads no revenue. Little over half a million users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how you and your boy @espola step in for each other when one of  you craps the bed..and the other plays Ricky Rescue to come along and save the day. I'm pretty sure my comment was directed at him..yet here you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Funny how you and your boy @espola step in for each other when one of  you craps the bed..and the other plays Ricky Rescue to come along and save the day. I'm pretty sure my comment was directed at him..yet here you are.


If you want private conversation don’t do it in public forum dumbfuck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you want private conversation don’t do it in public forum dumbfuck.


Pot - kettle...


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2022)

*"All polls STRONGLY indicate that I am the candidate that Democrats LEAST want to run against, by far, hence the politically motivated Raid on Mar-a- Lago - Which has backfired, big time! I beat them twice, did much better the second time (many millions more votes than the first!), and may just have to do it again. Our Country is going to Hell!" t*


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2022)

*Scoreboard Update

"26 and 0 tonight, turning numerous tight races into big and easy wins. Overall for last 4 years, 98.4% on Endorsements!"* t


----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)

Witch Hunt Update: "The Mueller Investigation" was a fabricated federal & media fraud from start to finish, designed to disrupt a presidency and transfer control of the House of Representatives to the opposition party in 2018.


----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)

"I was wrong about Trump." 








						I was wrong about Trump
					

I recently wrote a column about why I believed Trump should not run in 2024. I was wrong. I allowed my distaste for Trump’s personality to override his virtues, which are considerable. Some people want Trump without his vices. I was a...




					www.americanthinker.com
				



I appreciate this man being humble enough to admit when wrong. The sooner some of you humble out, the sooner we can fix all the wrongs in the past and then make a new game to play, where honesty and truth are the foundation.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

It is interesting to note that the response of t's legal team to a lawsuit by Capitol police officers is that he is immune to prosecution or other punishment for his inspiration of the attacks on the Capitol because of immunity granted to actions of the President.  Nixon made a similar claim --   "Well, when the president does it, that means that it is not illegal".  That didn't work very well for him then, either.


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

*"Affidavit heavily redacted!!! Nothing mentioned on “Nuclear,” a total public relations subterfuge by the FBI & DOJ, or our close working relationship regarding document turnover - WE GAVE THEM MUCH. Judge Bruce Reinhart should NEVER have allowed the Break-In of my home. He recused himself two months ago from one of my cases based on his animosity and hatred of your favorite President, me. What changed? Why hasn’t he recused himself on this case? Obama must be very proud of him right now!"* t


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> It is interesting to note that the response of t's legal team to a lawsuit by Capitol police officers is that he is immune to prosecution or other punishment for his inspiration of the attacks on the Capitol because of immunity granted to actions of the President.  Nixon made a similar claim --   "Well, when the president does it, that means that it is not illegal".  That didn't work very well for him then, either.


“Yeah sure he did it but that’s ok!”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Yeah sure he did it but that’s ok!”


You're a good boy Daffy....
Supporting your daddy is admirable.


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

Look what t just posted on Truth.  t has a way to make light of a very dark situation. The liberal people on here and my pals are all worked up and super excited to see t get indicted. My lawyer pal is predicting the same as the psychopath on here, that t will be arrested and indicted. When your in checkmate against the Master Chess Player, this is the only move you got left. Hunter roams free but t get's indicted. Perfect script to the play. Asshole or not, no one deserves to be treated like this. t is American citizen and has rights. He also has rights as a former President. What does t have that these agents want so bad? What on God's green earth could it be?


----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2022)

Orange man --


----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2022)

Bruh, going low today. t is watching.......lol!


----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2022)

*BREAKING: "The NY Times Editorial Board has formally called for the indictment of Donald J. Trump. We are in the midst of a pre-emptive coup"* Jack Posobiec


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Orange man --
> 
> 
> View attachment 14716


----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2022)

*"The DOJ and FBI are practicing Election Interference at the highest and most dishonest level our Country has ever seen before, both in the Midterms, and the 2024 Presidential Election. They allowed spying on my campaign (and did nothing!), told Facebook and the Media that the Laptop from Hell was “Russian Disinformation” (it wasn’t!), and now they don’t want anyone to read the words and meaning of the very important Presidential Records Act, under which I did nothing wrong, BUT THEY DID - RAID!"* t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## watfly (Aug 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14718


That sketch looks nothing like Fauci.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> That sketch looks nothing like Fauci.


Maybe you could start a Fauci mocking thread? Since he separated himself from your dear leader, making trumpf look even worse than he already did, all you trump lovers have fallen all over yourself trying to attack him. Trump or die, right?


----------



## crush (Aug 29, 2022)

*"So now it comes out, conclusively, that the FBI BURIED THE HUNTER BIDEN LAPTOP STORY BEFORE THE ELECTION knowing that, if they didn’t, “Trump would have easily won the 2020 Presidential Election.” This is massive FRAUD & ELECTION INTERFERENCE at a  level never seen before in our Country. REMEDY: Declare the rightful winner or, and this would be the minimal solution, declare the 2020 Election irreparably compromised and have a new Election, immediately!"* t


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

So which of the multiple crimes will t be arrested for?  

-theft of government documents
-destruction of classified documents by his toilet "shredder"
-obstruction of justice by refusing to return the documents, and lying about possessing them
-financial fraud in New York
-fraudulent use of inaugural celebration funds in DC in 2017
-attempting to subvert the Georgia election results
-inciting a riot in DC on 1/6/21
-assault of peaceful protestors in DC (the Bible photo-op incident)

I got tired of writing them all down, so there may be more.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> So which of the multiple crimes will t be arrested for?
> 
> -theft of government documents
> -destruction of classified documents by his toilet "shredder"
> ...


Tired? It must be nap time Magoo...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tired? It must be nap time Magoo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> So which of the multiple crimes will t be arrested for?
> 
> -theft of government documents
> -destruction of classified documents by his toilet "shredder"
> ...


Yeah, probably a few we don’t know about yet.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, probably a few we don’t know about yet.


Watching you and espewla over the last number of years reminds me of this.











						FBI special agent who opened Trump investigation reportedly escorted out of bureau
					

CBS on Tuesday corroborated reports that Timothy Thibault was out at the FBI and was escorted from the premises




					justthenews.com
				




The Washington Times reported eyewitness accounts that "Mr. Thibault was seen exiting the bureau’s elevator last Friday escorted by two or three 'headquarters-looking types.'"

Whistleblowers alleged that Thibault concealed the partisan nature of evidence from FBI Director Christopher Wray and Attorney General Merrick Garland to secure their approval to open an investigation into former President Donald Trump. That investigation culminated in the FBI's raid on Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate earlier this month.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Watching you and espewla over the last number of years reminds me of this.
> 
> View attachment 14725
> 
> ...


It's probably good for the country that those classified documents weren't really left unsecured at Maralago.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Watching you and espewla over the last number of years reminds me of this.
> 
> View attachment 14725
> 
> ...


John Solomon , founder of Just the News, is such a whackadoodle that even Fox News fired him because of his unique view of reaiity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> John Solomon , founder of Just the News, is such whackadoodle that even Fox News fired him because of his unique view of reaiity.


Sounds like the kinda guy some of the frequent maga guests in here would admire.


----------



## watfly (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> So which of the multiple crimes will t be arrested for?
> 
> -theft of government documents
> -destruction of classified documents by his toilet "shredder"
> ...


You forgot one of the biggest, election collusion with the Russians.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

watfly said:


> You forgot one of the biggest, election collusion with the Russians.


We may never know about that because t was in a position to fire and obstruct the investigators.  I stayed with things we know.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> We may never know about that because t was in a position to fire and obstruct the investigators.  I stayed with things we know.


And then this came up on Twitter --

"DOJ is not limited to charging only the 3 crimes listed in the Florida SW. Other charges could also include 18 USC sections 402 (disobeying the GJ subpoena), 641 (theft of govt property), 1001 (lying to govt), 2 & 371 (aiding and abetting and conspiracy). "


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564415876530667520


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Worst of all, he cheats at golf like a bully --


----------



## crush (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 30, 2022)

*"The fired agent was in charge of the Mar-a-Lago Raid, and the Election investigation. How’s he doing?" *t


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> We may never know about that because t was in a position to fire and obstruct the investigators. I stayed with things we know.


And this explains A LOT about you. 

You still believe there was Russian collusion.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> And this explains A LOT about you.
> 
> You still believe there was Russian collusion.


"We may never know..."

We know the Russians interfered with an online disinformation campaign.  It's a matter of public record.  It benefitted both t and the Russians.  Was there collusion there?  "We may never know..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

*Trump-Russia Collusion Claims*

Starting at least by July 2016 and continuing through March 2019, the FBI and then the office of Department of Justice Special Counsel Robert Mueller conducted a counterintelligence investigation targeting the 2016 Presidential campaign of 2016 Republican Party nominee and eventual President Donald J. Trump. Given the codename “Crossfire Hurricane,” the probe was established to examine “whether individual(s) associated with the Trump campaign are witting of and/or coordinating activities with the Government of Russia.” [1] [2] [3]

No such evidence was revealed, and the Justice Department did not prosecute any Trump campaign officials for crimes involving alleged coordination with the Russian government or its allies in interference in the 2016 election. The office of Special Counsel Mueller issued a report in March 2019, which concluded “the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities.” [4]

When the investigation concluded, analysts from across the political divide, though most were non-establishment figures, derided the allegation of Trump collusion with Russians as a conspiracy theory.  This included left-leaning journalists such as Glenn Greenwald, co-founder of The Intercept,[5] and far-left activists at the World Socialist Web Site. [6]









						Trump-Russia Collusion Claims
					

See also: For a more complete list of public figures who promoted collusion claims, please see this resource  from the Capital Research Center. Starting at least by July 2016 and continuing through March 2019, the FBI and then…




					www.influencewatch.org
				




The _Mueller Report_ did not find evidence to warrant any criminal indictments regarding offenses having to do with those central accusations—not against Trump, his associates, or any other American. Specifically, the report stated: “[T]he investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities.” The Intercept’s Glenn Greenwald provided a succinct summary of the results, asserting that Mueller “did not merely reject the Trump‐Russia conspiracy theories. He obliterated them.” Greenwald added: “Several of the media’s most breathless and hyped ‘bombshells’ were dismissed completely.” 



			https://www.cato.org/commentary/stop-saying-donald-trump-colluded-russia


----------



## crush (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Trump-Russia Collusion Claims*
> 
> Starting at least by July 2016 and continuing through March 2019, the FBI and then the office of Department of Justice Special Counsel Robert Mueller conducted a counterintelligence investigation targeting the 2016 Presidential campaign of 2016 Republican Party nominee and eventual President Donald J. Trump. Given the codename “Crossfire Hurricane,” the probe was established to examine “whether individual(s) associated with the Trump campaign are witting of and/or coordinating activities with the Government of Russia.” [1] [2] [3]
> 
> ...


This was published in May 2020, before the truth came out about how Barr mangled the contents of the Mueller report.

"We may never know..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> This was published in May 2020, before the truth came out about how Barr mangled the contents of the Mueller report.
> 
> "We may never know..."


Pfffft.....

Mueller got it wrong?

Poppycock!


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffft.....
> 
> Mueller got it wrong?
> 
> Poppycock!


I see you have returned to your content-free responses.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> This was published in May 2020, before the truth came out about how Barr mangled the contents of the Mueller report.
> 
> "We may never know..."


Mangled the contents? 

The report was released so everyone could read it. 

The fact that you still cling to your belief explains a lot about you.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Mangled the contents?
> 
> The report was released so everyone could read it.
> 
> The fact that you still cling to your belief explains a lot about you.


My belief that we may never know?


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> My belief that we may never know?


You will face your past filth at some point Adam Espola Schiff.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> My belief that we may never know?


We do know. Mueller hired his own staff. They found nothing. 

When the inspector general reviewed the FBI and their actions, they found that from about the beginning they knew the dossier, etc was a political exercise created by the Clinton campaign. 

Etc etc. 

The only way to have the cling to the idea is we may never know is to be a true believer and rabid partisan. 

Your comments today really do explain a lot of things about you.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> We do know. Mueller hired his own staff. They found nothing.
> 
> When the inspector general reviewed the FBI and their actions, they found that from about the beginning they knew the dossier, etc was a political exercise created by the Clinton campaign.
> 
> ...











						Mueller report - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Opinion | Bill Barr Made the Decision to Clear Trump, and That Should Still Frighten Us
					

The ability to investigate future high-level wrongdoing in the executive branch is at stake.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

Bill Barr was the Attorney General and read the Mueller report and a decision was made by the his AG's office that there was not evidence justifying  a prosecution.
From the Mueller Report via your wikipoo citation:

_The report concludes that the investigation "did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities" _


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bill Barr was the Attorney General and read the Mueller report and a decision was made by the his AG's office that there was not evidence justifying  a prosecution.
> From the Mueller Report via your wikipoo citation:
> 
> _The report concludes that the investigation "did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities" _


Espewla in his mind will never know. But then as he says that to us, in his mind he has already convicted because despite the report stating the above, he knows something must have happened. There is no way a loveable candidate like HC could ever have lost.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 30, 2022)

This was from March of last year in Arizona....

Knucklehead - I'm calling him a Democrat
Guy with Gun - I'm calling him a " Maga " ( Cuz I can )

Arizona Man Fatally Shoots Aggressor Demanding A Fight (rumble.com) 

Knucklehead picks a fight with a gun wielding man. 

Not a good outcome.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Espewla in his mind will never know. But then as he says that to us, in his mind he has already convicted because despite the report stating the above, he knows something must have happened. There is no way a loveable candidate like HC could ever have lost.


I have never been a Hillary supporter.  In 2016 I didn't vote for either of them.  Then t was such a horrid President that he drove me to vote for a Democrat for President for the first time in my life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> I have never been a Hillary supporter.  In 2016 I didn't vote for either of them.  Then t was such a horrid President that he drove me to vote for a Democrat for President for the first time in my life.


You should have voted the same in 2020....
Biden has one of the worst administrations...ever.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should have voted the same in 2020....
> Biden has one of the worst administrations...ever.


He got rid of t in 2020.  Everything else is don't care.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> He got rid of t in 2020.  Everything else is don't care.


“BUT THE LAPTOP!!!!!!”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “BUT THE LAPTOP!!!!!!”


Spoken like the brainless parroting cabin boy you are...f'n daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> He got rid of t in 2020.  Everything else is don't care.


Your vote was the difference here in California...
Anybody but Biden in 2024?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your vote was the difference here in California...
> Anybody but Biden in 2024?


We don't know who is running yet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> We don't know who is running yet.


Joe Biden says he running...Kamala will run if Joe can't.
Who would you like to see run on the GOP side?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> He got rid of t in 2020.  Everything else is don't care.


I guess that's all that matters right? Trump is gone and that's what's important right?  How's your monthly grocery bill these days? Or fuel costs? I'll assume baby formula isn't something you need to worry about..what about the price of Ensure?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I guess that's all that matters right? Trump is gone and that's what's important right?  How's your monthly grocery bill these days? Or fuel costs? I'll assume baby formula isn't something you need to worry about..what about the price of Ensure?


Are those things Biden has control over?  Or are you just playing current GOP politics?


----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Are those things Biden has control over?  Or are you just playing current GOP politics?


I like it when the ignorant raise their hand to show their lack of understanding. Like when dizzy tries to do math.


----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Are those things Biden has control over?  Or are you just playing current GOP politics?


Oil production. Do I need to continue?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like it when the ignorant raise their hand to show their lack of understanding.


Your arms must be really sore.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 31, 2022)

Biden isn’t responsible for fuel prices rising 

Look at the reduction in fuel prices , great Job Biden !


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Oil production. Do I need to continue?











						Gas Station Price Charts - Local & National Historical Average Trends - GasBuddy.com
					

Compare gas and crude oil prices over time for the US Average, Canada Average, and your hometown. View charts for the past month to 10 years.




					www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## pewpew (Sep 1, 2022)

Not to go off on a tangent here..but it's still related. Gov. Newsom want to ban gas powered cars by 2035. But yesterday he asked EV owners to limit their vehicle charging due to strain on the power grid due to the extreme weather. We need a clown face emoji.
My neighbor works for LADWP and said he hopes the grid doesn't crash anytime soon. No joke.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 1, 2022)

They just showed that clown on tv. "We are going to have a "prolonged" heat "moment" for days."
Prolonged and moment don't exactly go together.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

?????


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565487515317985282


----------



## fourteenknots (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> ?????
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565487515317985282


That’s what a proper political speech ought to be.  A group of white men instructing the country how it should feel.  When America used to be great.


----------



## crush (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 6, 2022)

TRUTH - EYEDROPMEDIA
					

The Truth will set you free. Please support the work athttps://www.buymeacoffee.com/EyeDropMedia More videos available to watch at eyedropmedia.com #Truth #Q #EyeDropMedia #Godwins Apologies for those




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2022)

If you want a million bucks, all you have to do is make sh*t up about the President of the United States of America and then provide the evidence to back up your lie. For example, if you said that President Trump PP on the Moscow Hooker, you would get $1M if you provided the proof. I'm not surprised by most of you not facing the debate like a man. Talk about running away from a debate. Everyone is silent and cat has tongue and nothing to say anymore. Sad but very predictable.


----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2022)

Come on Steal, we got a $1,000,000 for you if you can prove beyond anyone's right mind that Trump did pee pee on Moscow Hooker. Come on man, just find the evidence and you become a millionaire just like that. 

*“Auten testified that he and a group of FBI agents went overseas in early October 2021 to speak with Steele about the dossier. During questioning by Special Counsel John Durham on Tuesday, Auten said that during those meetings the FBI offered Steele $1 million if he could corroborate allegations in the dossier. Auten testified that Steele could not do so.”*


----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 20, 2022)

The Doors - People Are Strange
					

The song is by The Doors - People Are Strange




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2022)

Have any of our local trumpies bought their digital trading cards yet?


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Have any of our local trumpies bought their digital trading cards yet?


You fell for it as well, lol! Did you hear his real announcement just now?


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Have any of our local trumpies bought their digital trading cards yet?


One of Trumps main messages in his announcement today was ending the exploitation of our children.


----------



## fourteenknots (Dec 15, 2022)

*MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!*

*FOR JUST $99 YOU CAN BE ONE OF THE FIRST 500 SOCAL SOCCER MAGA PATRIOTS TO OWN A FIRST EDITION DIGITAL IMAGE OF A STRAND OF MANILA ROPE WITH THIRTEENKNOTS CAREFULLY INTERWOVEN. 

Contact thirteenknots for PayPal details and to make fun of him. *


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Have any of our local trumpies bought their digital trading cards yet?


Q posted about the Trump card exactly *17*00 days to the second from Trumps post yesterday and you took the bait as did yahoo and NY Times and others like Keith. Dumb dumb!


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Have any of our local trumpies bought their digital trading cards yet?


Online analysts have discovered that several of t's NFTs were created by photoshopping online clothing advertising images, including the cowboy outfit from Amazon and the tuxedo from Men's Wearhouse.

Take 2 - Trump NFT's are photoshops of google image search results : pics (reddit.com)


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2022)

Facebook


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> *MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT !!!!*
> 
> *FOR JUST $99 YOU CAN BE ONE OF THE FIRST 500 SOCAL SOCCER MAGA PATRIOTS TO OWN A FIRST EDITION DIGITAL IMAGE OF A STRAND OF MANILA ROPE WITH THIRTEENKNOTS CAREFULLY INTERWOVEN.
> 
> Contact thirteenknots for PayPal details and to make fun of him. *



You're so sensitive, try these and maybe you won't B itch so much.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 15235



Jan 6th Commitee just did that.....!


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2022)

Lock him up.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Lock him up.


Adam Espola Schiff......You should be.


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Lock him up.


Lock up who? 
*Twitter Files Part 7: FBI, DOJ 'discredited' information about Hunter Biden’s foreign business dealings*
*'Organized effort' by intelligence community to influence Twitter, independent writer says*


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Lock him up.


And Eastman too.

(Rudy skates free on a plea of mental incompetence)


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> And Eastman too.
> 
> (Rudy skates free on a plea of mental incompetence)


Insane! Espola is a swamp creature 100% and his other pals accuse me of being a QAnon, lol, SMFH, LMAO. Expose, Educate & Eradicate these losers, cheaters & liars!









						JOE ROGAN KNOWS!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 15235











						THE LAPTOP WAS ALWAYS REAL!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

espola said:


> And Eastman too.
> 
> (Rudy skates free on a plea of mental incompetence)


They are ONLY recommendations...


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2022)

LOVING THAT LAST HEARING!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2022)

It's a hail Liz!  The House January 6 Committee voted on Monday to send referrals to the Justice Department *recommending former President Donald Trump be criminally prosecuted.  

*


----------



## crush (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 24, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 15265



That's a " Cute " Cartoon isn't it Adam Espola Schiff.....
To bad the TRUTH is if this happens, you will die knowing
your communist handy work enabled the arrest of a Good man.
And the destruction of a once GREAT Nation.




Sleep tight tonight Espola.
The TRUTH never sleeps.


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christ to all of you at the fabulous socal soccer forum. I love you all. Love is the only. Yeshua is King! A special shout out to President Trump for being humble enough to ask for help from the boss


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 15265


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2022)

*"Merry Christmas to EVERYONE, including the Radical Left Marxists that are trying to destroy our Country, the Federal Bureau of Investigation that is illegally coercing & paying Social and LameStream Media to push for a mentally disabled Democrat over the Brilliant, Clairvoyant, and USA LOVING Donald J. Trump, and, of course, The Department of Injustice, which appointed a Special “Prosecutor” who, together with his wife and family, HATES “Trump” more than any other person on earth. LOVE TO ALL!" *DJT


----------



## fourteenknots (Dec 26, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> That's a " Cute " Cartoon isn't it Adam Espola Schiff.....
> To bad the TRUTH is if this happens, you will die knowing
> your communist handy work enabled the arrest of a Good man.
> And the destruction of a once GREAT Nation.
> ...


Of course when I say “Good man” I’m speaking of Mr. Trump’s fidelity to marriage, honest business practices, selfless acts of community and compassion, commitment to public duty to serve, to lead and to set the bar high for us all to strive towards.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 27, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Of course when I say “Good man” I’m speaking of Mr. Trump’s fidelity to marriage, honest business practices, selfless acts of community and compassion, commitment to public duty to serve, to lead and to set the bar high for us all to strive towards.


Did ya get the ...



" We The People " sent ya....?

Don't " Burn " it all at once.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2022)

Mar-a-Lego: Search and Seizure Edition! - YouTube


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2022)

Remember what Trump was eradicating. This behavior has been around forever but its soon coming to an end. 









						Andrew Tate detained in Romania on suspicion of human trafficking: reports
					

Former kickboxer Andrew Tate and his brother were detained in Romania on Thursday, on suspicion of human trafficking, rape and forming an organized crime group.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2022)

Dom, we have to expose, educate and then eradicate. Do you get it yet? Espola? Watch Out of the Shadows @dom and @ Espola and then report back to the group what you have think.










						Scientology leader David Miscavige 'nowhere to be found' as prosecutors try to serve federal trafficking suit
					

Scientology leader David Miscavige, 62, is "nowhere to be found" as prosecutors attempt to serve him with a federal child trafficking lawsuit filed by three former church members.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2022)

Possible names for Trump's new political party, suggested by other  parties in American history --

Bull Goose Party
Anti-Constitution Party
Orange Party
Home Rule Party of Maralago
Wigs Party

Please add your own suggestions.


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Possible names for Trump's new political party, suggested by other  parties in American history --
> 
> Bull Goose Party
> Anti-Constitution Party
> ...


We The People
MAGA Movement
The Ultra MAGA Movement


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2023)

The Old Crow & Coco Chow.....lol 

"HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of the Radical Left Democrats, Marxist Lunatics, China loving Coco Chow and her Obedient Husband, Mitch, and Clueless RINOS, who are working so hard to DESTROY our once great Country. More importantly, HAPPY NEW YEAR to the Incredible, Brave, and Strong American Patriots who Built, Love, and Cherish America. The REAL leaders of our Country will always remain FAITHFUL and LOYAL to you. The USA will be back, Bigger & Better & Stronger than ever before. GOD BLESS YOU ALL!"  DJT

Karma 2023- Time to Chow down on some Crow!


----------



## fourteenknots (Jan 1, 2023)

espola said:


> Mar-a-Lego: Search and Seizure Edition! - YouTube


*THIS IS AN OUTRAGE !!!!*
For so left leaning as the average Danish cuck is, leave it to Lego’s to smear our powerful President in a feign attempt to deride his reasonable demand that Denmark sell him Greenland and for its so-called lady president to admit she loved Trump and wanted to bear his children.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2023)

One of my trumpie friends on FB posted this --


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## crush (Thursday at 2:52 PM)




----------



## crush (Friday at 5:25 AM)




----------



## crush (Saturday at 5:41 AM)

*Qostradamus strikes again!!!!

My gosh, how did the Q know 5 years ago it would take 15 rounds of political boxing to get a "SPEAKER?" What makes for a good movie? Gr8t actors and people like Espola hanging on a thread and grabbing straws. Have a wonderful and great weekend frens *


----------



## crush (Yesterday at 5:52 AM)

Oops!!!!


----------



## crush (Today at 6:02 AM)

*"Biden’s documents are HIGHLY CONFIDENTIAL, many pertain to UKRAINE, where Hunter was “raking in the dough,” and FUNDED BY CHINA, which gave $55 Million to Biden, through Penn, and probably had easy access. Was the Old Crow’s boss, China loving Coco Chow, involved? Just asking?"* DJT


----------

